# 2021 Resolution: Shopping my own bag and SLG collection. Any one else?



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## papertiger

Dear everyone, in the absence of @eggtartapproved, I am starting this thread for 2021, carried on from:






						2020 resolution - shopping my own bag and wallet collection. Any one else?
					

I'm still hoping to sell a few things before the end of the year but here are my yearly stats so far. bags out 7, bags in 15 purse charms out 27, purse charms in 8 wallets out 1, wallets in 6, and another is on the way scarves out 2, scarves in 0 cosmetic case out 0, cosmetic case in 1...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




In these threads, we support each other with differing goals and objectives, although all underpinned with the overall desire of discovering what is perhaps hidden in the dark recesses of our wardrobes, lofts, attics  and editing, curating, refining, redefining or updating our bag wardrobes.

There are other threads that are best suited to outright bans, shopping addictions and minimalist bag collections, so if those objectives for 2021 are far closer to your resolution(s) please do a word-search in this forum to help support your goal(s).

My objectives for this year are similar to years gone by:
1 Bag - for Gucci centenary and it must be   - Could be new, could be amazing pre-loved.
Perhaps my H HG (not telling)
2 bags must leave
Get to grips with SLGs and use the ones I have presently

+
2 scarves per season (any brand) whether new or pre-loved (2 seasons a year)
Blitz RTW further, full-scale overhaul
Rid myself of 5" + heel shoes and boots I never, ever wear (apart from Guccis  )


----------



## Hazzelnut

Definitely joining in this year!

My goals this year:
Only purchase 2 new (or new to me) bags - ideally one in the first six months, and one in the second.
Use each of my bags at least ten times over the course of the year - if I don’t get the use, try to evaluate if they should stay.
Generally be better at wearing all of my clothes, rather than reaching for the same jacket and same boots.

Fingers crossed I can stick to it!


----------



## More bags

Thanks for getting the ball rolling on 2021 goals @papertiger. I have gone through periods of growth, acquisition, stability, downsizing, conscious editing, mindful purchasing and continuously learning. I began tracking my handbag usage in 2014. I started in previous versions of this thread in 2016, silently observing and photographing my bags in groups (by colour, brand, size), identifying overlaps, confirming favourite and least favourite bags in that grouping, knowing what not to buy more of. I edited, sold and donated one third of my bags in 2016. I added four bags in 2017 (big upgrades and anchors to my current bag wardrobe, three are my most used bags), which was the beginning of a 100% success rate on acquisitions (thank you for sharing that concept @Sparkletastic.) I started feeling queasy about the overall purchase price of my bag wardrobe and released a third of my bags in 2018. I executed a one in one out policy in 2019 with two acquisitions. 2020 has been ... 2020, although not an original goal - it was a year of zero ins and zero outs in bags, SLGs and scarves.

*2021 Goals/Habits*

Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
Reduce my possessions, I have enough
Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
Only buy for gaps in the wardrobe or better than I already have, per @papertiger
Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
Continue tracking my wears of bags, clothing, shoes and jewelry
Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
My overlying goal is to have enough bags to work for my lifestyle and my desire for variety and few enough to wear them frequently => to curate a collection of bags that I love and carry frequently.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Thanks for getting the ball rolling on 2021 goals @papertiger. I have gone through periods of growth, acquisition, stability, downsizing, conscious editing, mindful purchasing and continuously learning. I began tracking my handbag usage in 2014. I started in previous versions of this thread in 2016, silently observing and photographing my bags in groups (by colour, brand, size), identifying overlaps, confirming favourite and least favourite bags in that grouping, knowing what not to buy more of. I edited, sold and donated one third of my bags in 2016. I added four bags in 2017 (big upgrades and anchors to my current bag wardrobe, three are my most used bags), which was the beginning of a 100% success rate on acquisitions (thank you for sharing that concept @Sparkletastic.) I started feeling queasy about the overall purchase price of my bag wardrobe and released a third of my bags in 2018. I executed a one in one out policy in 2019 with two acquisitions. 2020 has been ... 2020, although not an original goal - it was a year of zero ins and zero outs in bags, SLGs and scarves.
> 
> *2021 Goals/Habits*
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Only buy for gaps in the wardrobe or better than I already have, per @papertiger
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
> Continue tracking my wears of bags, clothing, shoes and jewelry
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> My overlying goal is to have enough bags to work for my lifestyle and my desire for variety and few enough to wear them frequently => to curate a collection of bags that I love and carry frequently.



Wow you're so organised, I take my hat off to you  




Hazzelnut said:


> Definitely joining in this year!
> 
> My goals this year:
> Only purchase 2 new (or new to me) bags - ideally one in the first six months, and one in the second.
> Use each of my bags at least ten times over the course of the year - if I don’t get the use, try to evaluate if they should stay.
> Generally be better at wearing all of my clothes, rather than reaching for the same jacket and same boots.
> 
> Fingers crossed I can stick to it!



Love these goals, very clear and mapped-out


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Wow you're so organised, I take my hat off to you


Thanks PT! I am having fun, I enjoy the conversations and I love looking at everyone’s beautiful pictures!


----------



## Greenredapple

I'm in! Hopefully I will be more active in this thread.

As for my goals for 2021:

Donate 2 bags. They are still sitting on my shelf.
Sell one bag
Spend less on bags
Buy 1 bag, Mulberry mini chestnut alexa being top of my wishlist.
Invest on good quality wool skirts for the winter.
Ever since I acquired my HG (Moynat Cabotin), my urge to shop handbags has somewhat lessened. Which is good since
my long term plan is to save lots of money and putting it towards my down payment savings account. I was never interested in buying one when I was in my early twenties. Now that I am nearing 30 and already halfway my masters i feel like I should start making smart investments for the future. The number one driving factor behind my decision is the fact that the prices of the properties here has risen enormously in recent years and will continue to do so, although it's nowhere near as bad as it's in some other big European cities. Or any major big cities.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm joining in! I have thirty something bags and it gets stressful when I feel it is way more than I have the capacity to appreciate. The marginal utility is so low for each additional bag since I have to spread the love around thinner than I feel is fair to the bags. I know it's nuts to worry that my purses have feelings but I just need to feel that I have few enough bags that I can realistically commit to carrying each purse more often than once a month. In other words, less than thirty. Preferably less than twenty. If I can't look my bags in the face and honestly tell each one that " I will carry you more than once ( so at least twice ), on average, a month". So if I go over 15 then I can't say that to them anymore and I feel guilty. I'm certifiable.


----------



## indiaink

SouthernPurseGal said:


> ... I'm certifiable.


Yes, I agree.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I’m back in too!!

So I first started in this thread in 2020, just reading. And before I knew it, I was tracking stats and getting involved. So, looking back. 2020 was a year of upheaval, with moving, buying a house and cleaning out another house, and my parents having major health concerns.

2020 YTD
Bags In: 7
Bags Out: 24
Accessories In: 11
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 90

in addition, I sold 63 books and 6 home decor items.  Of the seven bags I purchased, two have been adopted by VintageMama.

I still have a lot more stuff to process and analyze. So, my North Star for 2021 is simplicity.

As a goal, I will
1) touch everything I own this year.
2) no net gain - no buying anything for my closet unless I can fund it with things I’ve sold.
3) including my donations, do a 2021 in 2021. Eliminate 2021 items from my home.


----------



## papertiger

Greenredapple said:


> I'm in! Hopefully I will be more active in this thread.
> 
> As for my goals for 2021:
> 
> Donate 2 bags. They are still sitting on my shelf.
> Sell one bag
> Spend less on bags
> Buy 1 bag, Mulberry mini chestnut alexa being top of my wishlist.
> Invest on good quality wool skirts for the winter.
> Ever since I acquired my HG (Moynat Cabotin), my urge to shop handbags has somewhat lessened. Which is good since
> my long term plan is to save lots of money and putting it towards my down payment savings account. I was never interested in buying one when I was in my early twenties. Now that I am nearing 30 and already halfway my masters i feel like I should start making smart investments for the future. The number one driving factor behind my decision is the fact that the prices of the properties here has risen enormously in recent years and will continue to do so, although it's nowhere near as bad as it's in some other big European cities. Or any major big cities.



Very wise. 

After-all, gotta have somewhere to keep all our bags


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m back in too!!
> 
> So I first started in this thread in 2020, just reading. And before I knew it, I was tracking stats and getting involved. So, looking back. 2020 was a year of upheaval, with moving, buying a house and cleaning out another house, and my parents having major health concerns.
> 
> 2020 YTD
> Bags In: 7
> Bags Out: 24
> Accessories In: 11
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 90
> 
> in addition, I sold 63 books and 6 home decor items.  Of the seven bags I purchased, two have been adopted by VintageMama.
> 
> I still have a lot more stuff to process and analyze. So, my North Star for 2021 is simplicity.
> 
> As a goal, I will
> 1) touch everything I own this year.
> 2) no net gain - no buying anything for my closet unless I can fund it with things I’ve sold.
> 3) including my donations, do a 2021 in 2021. Eliminate 2021 items from my home.



Wow, those are tough goals you've set yourself, but _everything_ towards achieving them will be good


----------



## dcooney4

My Goal for this year is similar to last year.
1. I must remain with in the shelf space allotted. No squeezing bags to make room.
2. Stay firmly in my budget. 
3. No bags that weigh over two pounds, preferably less. 
4. Rotate and use all my bags, with the exception of specialty bags. 
5. Keep my bag list and photos more up to date and look at it before I make a purchase. 
6. Have fun with them.


----------



## FromRussiaWithLV

My shopping goals for 2021 are:

*To sell:*

LV eva clutch
Louboutin Junior satin sneakers OR velvet Walk'n'Dior (I guess which one will sell first  )
*To buy:*

My first Chanel (thinking of a vertical clutch, WOCor other SLG)
In *2020 *I think I've managed to hit all my shopping goals:

Valentino flats
Valentino sandals
Walk'n'Dior sneakers (my first Dior)
LV small bag (eva clutch)
Louboutin sneakers (my first Louboutin)
LV shawl
Valentino Rockstud gloves
For 2021 I definitely want to stop buying so much and concentrate on enjoying things I already own.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> My Goal for this year is similar to last year.
> 1. I must remain with in the shelf space allotted. No squeezing bags to make room.
> 2. Stay firmly in my budget.
> 3. No bags that weigh over two pounds, preferably less.
> 4. Rotate and use all my bags, with the exception of specialty bags.
> 5. Keep my bag list and photos more up to date and look at it before I make a purchase.
> 6. Have fun with them.



I love these. I may borrow from this list, especially 1.


----------



## papertiger

FromRussiaWithLV said:


> My shopping goals for 2021 are:
> 
> *To sell:*
> 
> LV eva clutch
> Louboutin Junior satin sneakers OR velvet Walk'n'Dior (I guess which one will sell first  )
> *To buy:*
> 
> My first Chanel (thinking of a vertical clutch, WOCor other SLG)
> In *2020 *I think I've managed to hit all my shopping goals:
> 
> Valentino flats
> Valentino sandals
> Walk'n'Dior sneakers (my first Dior)
> LV small bag (eva clutch)
> Louboutin sneakers (my first Louboutin)
> LV shawl
> Valentino Rockstud gloves
> For 2021 I definitely want to stop buying so much and concentrate on enjoying things I already own.



You've done well this year and next year you have clear, strongly motivated goal for your first Chanel. That should enough on keep you on track.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Hazzelnut

dcooney4 said:


> My Goal for this year is similar to last year.
> 1. I must remain with in the shelf space allotted. No squeezing bags to make room.
> 2. Stay firmly in my budget.
> 3. No bags that weigh over two pounds, preferably less.
> 4. Rotate and use all my bags, with the exception of specialty bags.
> 5. Keep my bag list and photos more up to date and look at it before I make a purchase.
> 6. Have fun with them.



I should add number one to my list too, as I am definitely guilty of this!!


----------



## travelbliss

papertiger said:


> Dear everyone, in the absence of @eggtartapproved, I am starting this thread for 2021, carried on from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 resolution - shopping my own bag and wallet collection. Any one else?
> 
> 
> I'm still hoping to sell a few things before the end of the year but here are my yearly stats so far. bags out 7, bags in 15 purse charms out 27, purse charms in 8 wallets out 1, wallets in 6, and another is on the way scarves out 2, scarves in 0 cosmetic case out 0, cosmetic case in 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these threads, we support each other with differing goals and objectives, although all underpinned with the overall desire of discovering what is perhaps hidden in the dark recesses of our wardrobes, lofts, attics  and editing, curating, refining, redefining or updating our bag wardrobes.
> 
> There are other threads that are best suited to outright bans, shopping addictions and minimalist bag collections, so if those objectives for 2021 are far closer to your resolution(s) please do a word-search in this forum to help support your goal(s).
> 
> My objectives for this year are similar to years gone by:
> 1 Bag - for Gucci centenary and it must be   - Could be new, could be amazing pre-loved.
> Perhaps my H HG (not telling)
> 2 bags must leave
> Get to grips with SLGs and use the ones I have presently
> 
> +
> 2 scarves per season (any brand) whether new or pre-loved (2 seasons a year)
> Blitz RTW further, full-scale overhaul
> Rid myself of 5" + heel shoes and boots I never, ever wear (apart from Guccis  )





dcooney4 said:


> My Goal for this year is similar to last year.
> 1. I must remain with in the shelf space allotted. No squeezing bags to make room.
> 2. Stay firmly in my budget.
> 3. No bags that weigh over two pounds, preferably less.
> 4. Rotate and use all my bags, with the exception of specialty bags.
> 5. Keep my bag list and photos more up to date and look at it before I make a purchase.
> 6. Have fun with them.




I just discovered the 2020 thread, peeked into it, and spent the last hour reading your stories.  This year has made me realize how lucky and blessed we are to be able to discuss our possessions,  when others may not have basic needs met.    I love your goals.  I have recently unloaded (sold, donated, given away) dozens of accessories and bags and am hoping in 2021 to be more mindful of impulse spending.  Is it selfish to hope that the future LV releases are hideous and unappealing ?? lol...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I also want to steal dcooney4's list with small modifications:
1. I must remain with in the shelf space allotted (I am house hunting so I have no idea how much room I'll have).  No squeezing bags to make room.
2. Bag budget of 12% of my salary- stay within it. Selling to fund purchases is obviously exempt.
3. Score a used boy for less than 4% of my salary to rehab into loveliness (that will re-sell for 10% of my salary if I'm ever hard up for cash).
3. No gorgeous but uncomfortably heavy bags, and strong objection to bags without a Crossbody option (even if it hits high up on my waist) to sling my purse to my body and wrangle large dogs and small kids.
4. Rotate and use all my bags equally, with the exception of specialty&travel bags. If I'm reluctant to move into a bag and find it hard to match any outfit, strongly consider selling.
5. Avoid bags without leather lining. I despise poufy, loosely attached fabric linings that take up precious cargo space in my purse. My dior new lock has a horrible bulky tripartite liner that makes digging through the sections to see what is in the bottom difficult! I do not want to hand burrow. I want to open her up and see everything immediately, no hiding places. And lambskin feels so much nicer against my skin than synthetic materials, so even if the liner is glued to the bag like contact paper, still no go unless it's a bag I can't even fathom walking away from, it's so delicious in every other way.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I just bought this coin purse bag charm Keychain and paid more thanI thoughtI would ever spend on something so silly like this ($50), but I'm a chow chow mom in addition to mom of 4 so it just had to happen. My keys are going to be onthis soon and hooked on (or in) all my bags when I go somewhere with my keys!


----------



## indiaink

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4936552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this coin purse bag charm Keychain and paid more thanI thoughtI would ever spend on something so silly like this ($50), but I'm a chow chow mom in addition to mom of 4 so it just had to happen. My keys are going to be onthis soon and hooked on (or in) all my bags when I go somewhere with my keys!


Aiiii!!!  This is PERFECT!  I love Kate Spade stuff - I almost picked up a Boston Terrier bag yesterday but - . Nobody does German Shepherds, darn it.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I also want to steal dcooney4's list with small modifications:
> 1. I must remain with in the shelf space allotted (I am house hunting so I have no idea how much room I'll have).  No squeezing bags to make room.
> 2. Bag budget of 12% of my salary- stay within it. Selling to fund purchases is obviously exempt.
> 3. Score a used boy for less than 4% of my salary to rehab into loveliness (that will re-sell for 10% of my salary if I'm ever hard up for cash).
> 3. No gorgeous but uncomfortably heavy bags, and strong objection to bags without a Crossbody option (even if it hits high up on my waist) to sling my purse to my body and wrangle large dogs and small kids.
> 4. Rotate and use all my bags equally, with the exception of specialty&travel bags. If I'm reluctant to move into a bag and find it hard to match any outfit, strongly consider selling.
> *5. Avoid bags without leather lining. I despise poufy, loosely attached fabric linings that take up precious cargo space in my purse. My dior new lock has a horrible bulky tripartite liner that makes digging through the sections to see what is in the bottom difficult! I do not want to hand burrow. I want to open her up and see everything immediately, no hiding places. And lambskin feels so much nicer against my skin than synthetic materials, so even if the liner is glued to the bag like contact paper, still no go unless it's a bag I can't even fathom walking away from, it's so delicious in every other way.*




I'd like to lobby Parliament to make ugly, cheap linings in premier bags illegal


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4936552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this coin purse bag charm Keychain and paid more thanI thoughtI would ever spend on something so silly like this ($50), but I'm a chow chow mom in addition to mom of 4 so it just had to happen. My keys are going to be onthis soon and hooked on (or in) all my bags when I go somewhere with my keys!



It's an understandable purchase when we find a purse that looks like one of our fur babies


----------



## Hazzelnut

papertiger said:


> I'd like to lobby Parliament to make ugly, cheap linings in premier bags illegal



You have my full support!!


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> Aiiii!!!  This is PERFECT!  I love Kate Spade stuff - I almost picked up a Boston Terrier bag yesterday but - . Nobody does German Shepherds, darn it.



I love German Shepherds, my fur 'niece' is one. It would have made a nice gift (for my sister, not her dog). A packet of treats will have to do (for the dog not my sis  )


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

papertiger said:


> It's an understandable purchase when we find a purse that looks like one of our fur babies



Right?! I mean how could I walk away from the tiniest Kate Spade (R.I.P.) SLG that I could use and get a smile from every day?!!!


Hazzelnut said:


> You have my full support!!


Mine, too! It really drew me back to massaccesi after a couple year break that he started adding leather lining for $50 extra. Well less since he does frequent sales. Talk about the best value for the money upgrade ever!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My sixth attempt at scoring a silk kimono on eBay  to use as a luxe house coat.... this one checks all the boxes of the white one that arrives yesterday PLUS POCKETS!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Squeee! Trying to think about small, thrifty purchases with major retail therapy delights, to not even consider buying myself a bag for Christmas. I’ve bought so many! Even this month!  No more for awhile. But it’s fun to score silk!!!!


----------



## FromRussiaWithLV

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just bought this coin purse bag charm Keychain and paid more thanI thoughtI would ever spend on something so silly like this ($50), but I'm a chow chow mom in addition to mom of 4 so it just had to happen. My keys are going to be onthis soon and hooked on (or in) all my bags when I go somewhere with my keys!



Oh my God! This is an amazing purse! I love chow chows


----------



## jblended

I'm excited to shop my own next year. I had intended to do it right in 2020 but, as it was a rollercoaster of a year, I made a lot of weird, and some very wrong, decisions around my bag closet.
I learned a lot from participating in the 2020 thread even though I didn't quite achieve my personal goals. I learned about fashion, history, architecture, painting and all manner of unexpected life lessons! 
I made friends who rooted for me as I battled covid and other health issues, and welcomed me back when I recovered. I cannot imagine not being a part of this thread moving forward. I think I'd miss out on too much knowledge, laughter, bag (and fur baby) photos, and of course, I'd miss the amazing company! 

Bag closet goals:

-As it stands, I have 38 bags (half are self-bought, half gifted to me) and 6 SLGs. My collection has grown exponentially and unintentionally in a matter of 2 years, leaving me feeling quite overwhelmed by it.
I love every bag in my collection presently but definitely want to downsize. I feel like I may be able to release 5 bags in the next year as a first step towards a more curated bag closet.
My ultimate goal is to cut down to 16 special bags, but I have no definite timeline for this, merely the intention to gradually donate bags from my collection as and when I feel it is time that someone else enjoys them.

-I spent all of 2020 unemployed for the first time in my adult life, so next year is going to be about hopefully securing gainful employment and rebuilding my life. Six of my bags are "office/work" bags and I really hope I get to use them all in the coming year. My industry completely sank with the pandemic and I cannot picture what work will look like in this next chapter, but I'm holding out hope that those bags will get used!

- There is a possibility I'll add in 1 new bag, but only if it fills a void in my closet *and* only if it's a brand that I have tried and tested before, or one that has a solid reputation for quality. I was thoroughly disappointed when I tested a new brand last year (Aimee Kestenberg -> sorry for being petty). I won't be repeating that mistake.
If I were to add something, it would likely be Portland Leather Goods, Marco Massaccesi, Hammitt or Coach. Those brands are within my budget (at least until I'm employed again) and have stellar reputations and great quality products.

- This will be my first time formally tracking bag stats and I'm excited to see where I'll end up. I'd like to think it'll make me more mindful.

- My last goal is to speak less and listen more on the thread. The chaotic year I had meant that I rambled on far too much in the last thread but said little of substance. I was lost and overwhelmed and it bled into everything, including my posts.
I hope as I regain my health and find my footing again, I will be able to make more valuable contributions and help others here as they have helped me. In the meantime, I look forward to following along and learning ever more from all the brilliant and generous people on here.

Fingers crossed 2021 will have less stress, more laughter and plenty of fun bag challenges that we can all participate in because the world is safe to step back into.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> I'm excited to shop my own next year. I had intended to do it right in 2020 but, as it was a rollercoaster of a year, I made a lot of weird, and some very wrong, decisions around my bag closet.
> I learned a lot from participating in the 2020 thread even though I didn't quite achieve my personal goals. I learned about fashion, history, architecture, painting and all manner of unexpected life lessons!
> I made friends who rooted for me as I battled covid and other health issues, and welcomed me back when I recovered. I cannot imagine not being a part of this thread moving forward. I think I'd miss out on too much knowledge, laughter, bag (and fur baby) photos, and of course, I'd miss the amazing company!
> 
> Bag closet goals:
> 
> -As it stands, I have 38 bags (half are self-bought, half gifted to me) and 6 SLGs. My collection has grown exponentially and unintentionally in a matter of 2 years, leaving me feeling quite overwhelmed by it.
> I love every bag in my collection presently but definitely want to downsize. I feel like I may be able to release 5 bags in the next year as a first step towards a more curated bag closet.
> My ultimate goal is to cut down to 16 special bags, but I have no definite timeline for this, merely the intention to gradually donate bags from my collection as and when I feel it is time that someone else enjoys them.
> 
> -I spent all of 2020 unemployed for the first time in my adult life, so next year is going to be about hopefully securing gainful employment and rebuilding my life. Six of my bags are "office/work" bags and I really hope I get to use them all in the coming year. My industry completely sank with the pandemic and I cannot picture what work will look like in this next chapter, but I'm holding out hope that those bags will get used!
> 
> - There is a possibility I'll add in 1 new bag, but only if it fills a void in my closet *and* only if it's a brand that I have tried and tested before, or one that has a solid reputation for quality. I was thoroughly disappointed when I tested a new brand last year (Aimee Kestenberg -> sorry for being petty). I won't be repeating that mistake.
> If I were to add something, it would likely be Portland Leather Goods, Marco Massaccesi, Hammitt or Coach. Those brands are within my budget (at least until I'm employed again) and have stellar reputations and great quality products.
> 
> - This will be my first time formally tracking bag stats and I'm excited to see where I'll end up. I'd like to think it'll make me more mindful.
> 
> - My last goal is to speak less and listen more on the thread. The chaotic year I had meant that I rambled on far too much in the last thread but said little of substance. I was lost and overwhelmed and it bled into everything, including my posts.
> I hope as I regain my health and find my footing again, I will be able to make more valuable contributions and help others here as they have helped me. In the meantime, I look forward to following along and learning ever more from all the brilliant and generous people on here.
> 
> Fingers crossed 2021 will have less stress, more laughter and plenty of fun bag challenges that we can all participate in because the world is safe to step back into.



Good to have you back and healthy with us. 

This year has obviously been challenging in so many ways, the very best to getting a a _great_ job in 2021, and staying on track with all your goals. 

No need to post less or say less, we've all enjoyed your posts and look forward to more.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

jblended said:


> Bag closet goals:
> 
> -As it stands, I have 38 bags (half are self-bought, half gifted to me) and 6 SLGs. My collection has grown exponentially and unintentionally in a matter of 2 years, leaving me feeling quite overwhelmed by it.
> I love every bag in my collection presently but definitely want to downsize. I feel like I may be able to release 5 bags in the next year as a first step towards a more curated bag closet.
> My ultimate goal is to cut down to 16 special bags, but I have no definite timeline for this, merely the intention to gradually donate bags from my collection as and when I feel it is time that someone else enjoys them.


THIS!!!!!

merry Christmas all! 
my new fendi arrived!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jayohwhy

I am so proud of everyone who has kept up this thread for the many years that it has been in action. I think this will be the third or fourth year that I have tried to join this challenge and have not been able to see it through, but I am hoping to make a bigger dent in my goals this year.  This year we added our second baby to our family and I feel like I want to reclaim my identity by working on my goals. 

2020 I acquired:
Evelyne GM
Palms Springs MM
Chanel Large Shopper
Chanel Deauville

2020 I sold:
Evelyne GM

Current Collection (which I curated during 2020)
LV Mono Looping PM (sentimental)
LV OnMySide (sentimental)
Chanel Jumbo
Chanel Square Mini 
Celine Micro Luggage
Palms Springs MM
Chanel Large Shopper
Chanel Medium Deauville

Goals: Do not buy a bag unless I am filling a need in my current collection and have thought about it for at least a month


----------



## afroken

My first time posting here! I hope to see through my challenge for 2021 and see everyone else work through theirs! Thanks to the lockdown, I've had some time to look through my closet and take an inventory of my bags and SLGs. While I do not have as much as some wonderful members here, I think I still have more bags than what I'm comfortable with (currently sitting at 25), especially since some of them probably costed more than my friends' collection put together. However, I love bags and don't want to stop my collection, so for 2021:

Goals:

Purchase bags from independent designers/small businesses
Purchase 1 bag from Polene (Numero Un in trio vert croc) - waiting for it to go back in stock
Buy less black
Have a wonderful holiday season to all!


----------



## More bags

Greenredapple said:


> I'm in! Hopefully I will be more active in this thread.
> 
> As for my goals for 2021:
> 
> Donate 2 bags. They are still sitting on my shelf.
> Sell one bag
> Spend less on bags
> Buy 1 bag, Mulberry mini chestnut alexa being top of my wishlist.
> Invest on good quality wool skirts for the winter.
> Ever since I acquired my HG (Moynat Cabotin), my urge to shop handbags has somewhat lessened. Which is good since
> my long term plan is to save lots of money and putting it towards my down payment savings account. I was never interested in buying one when I was in my early twenties. Now that I am nearing 30 and already halfway my masters i feel like I should start making smart investments for the future. The number one driving factor behind my decision is the fact that the prices of the properties here has risen enormously in recent years and will continue to do so, although it's nowhere near as bad as it's in some other big European cities. Or any major big cities.


Great goals! Good luck with growing your home downpayment fund!


----------



## More bags

Hazzelnut said:


> Definitely joining in this year!
> 
> My goals this year:
> Only purchase 2 new (or new to me) bags - ideally one in the first six months, and one in the second.
> Use each of my bags at least ten times over the course of the year - if I don’t get the use, try to evaluate if they should stay.
> Generally be better at wearing all of my clothes, rather than reaching for the same jacket and same boots.
> 
> Fingers crossed I can stick to it!


You can do it!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm joining in! I have thirty something bags and it gets stressful when I feel it is way more than I have the capacity to appreciate. The marginal utility is so low for each additional bag since I have to spread the love around thinner than I feel is fair to the bags. I know it's nuts to worry that my purses have feelings but *I just need to feel that I have few enough bags that I can realistically commit to carrying each purse more often than once a month. *In other words, less than thirty. Preferably less than twenty. If I can't look my bags in the face and honestly tell each one that " I will carry you more than once ( so at least twice ), on average, a month". So if I go over 15 then I can't say that to them anymore and I feel guilty. I'm certifiable.


I like this thought and apply it to my bags, as well!
There are 365 days in a year, how often will I wear each bag? With the right bags (and fewer bags) => I can wear my favourites with greater frequency.
Good luck with your move and with making progress on your goals!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m back in too!!
> 
> So I first started in this thread in 2020, just reading. And before I knew it, I was tracking stats and getting involved. So, looking back. 2020 was a year of upheaval, with moving, buying a house and cleaning out another house, and my parents having major health concerns.
> 
> 2020 YTD
> Bags In: 7
> Bags Out: 24
> Accessories In: 11
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 90
> 
> in addition, I sold 63 books and 6 home decor items.  Of the seven bags I purchased, two have been adopted by VintageMama.
> 
> I still have a lot more stuff to process and analyze. So, my North Star for 2021 is simplicity.
> 
> As a goal, I will
> 1) touch everything I own this year.
> 2) no net gain - no buying anything for my closet unless I can fund it with things I’ve sold.
> 3) including my donations, do a 2021 in 2021. Eliminate 2021 items from my home.


@Vintage Leather, congratulations on all of your bag, jewelry, accessories, books and home decor outs!    
I hope your parents’ health is improving.
I love your clear, well written goals. I am in awe of your 2021 item elimination goal!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> My Goal for this year is similar to last year.
> 1. I must remain with in the shelf space allotted. No squeezing bags to make room.
> 2. Stay firmly in my budget.
> 3. No bags that weigh over two pounds, preferably less.
> 4. Rotate and use all my bags, with the exception of specialty bags.
> 5. Keep my bag list and photos more up to date and look at it before I make a purchase.
> 6. Have fun with them.


Great goals dc, I especially like #1, as many others have stated.


----------



## More bags

FromRussiaWithLV said:


> My shopping goals for 2021 are:
> 
> *To sell:*
> 
> LV eva clutch
> Louboutin Junior satin sneakers OR velvet Walk'n'Dior (I guess which one will sell first  )
> *To buy:*
> 
> My first Chanel (thinking of a vertical clutch, WOCor other SLG)
> In *2020 *I think I've managed to hit all my shopping goals:
> 
> Valentino flats
> Valentino sandals
> Walk'n'Dior sneakers (my first Dior)
> LV small bag (eva clutch)
> Louboutin sneakers (my first Louboutin)
> LV shawl
> Valentino Rockstud gloves
> For 2021 I definitely want to stop buying so much and concentrate on enjoying things I already own.


Congratulations on your 2020 additions and best wishes on your 2021 goals!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> I'm excited to shop my own next year. I had intended to do it right in 2020 but, as it was a rollercoaster of a year, I made a lot of weird, and some very wrong, decisions around my bag closet.
> I learned a lot from participating in the 2020 thread even though I didn't quite achieve my personal goals. I learned about fashion, history, architecture, painting and all manner of unexpected life lessons!
> I made friends who rooted for me as I battled covid and other health issues, and welcomed me back when I recovered. I cannot imagine not being a part of this thread moving forward. I think I'd miss out on too much knowledge, laughter, bag (and fur baby) photos, and of course, I'd miss the amazing company!
> 
> Bag closet goals:
> 
> -As it stands, I have 38 bags (half are self-bought, half gifted to me) and 6 SLGs. My collection has grown exponentially and unintentionally in a matter of 2 years, leaving me feeling quite overwhelmed by it.
> I love every bag in my collection presently but definitely want to downsize. I feel like I may be able to release 5 bags in the next year as a first step towards a more curated bag closet.
> My ultimate goal is to cut down to 16 special bags, but I have no definite timeline for this, merely the intention to gradually donate bags from my collection as and when I feel it is time that someone else enjoys them.
> 
> -I spent all of 2020 unemployed for the first time in my adult life, so next year is going to be about hopefully securing gainful employment and rebuilding my life. Six of my bags are "office/work" bags and I really hope I get to use them all in the coming year. My industry completely sank with the pandemic and I cannot picture what work will look like in this next chapter, but I'm holding out hope that those bags will get used!
> 
> - There is a possibility I'll add in 1 new bag, but only if it fills a void in my closet *and* only if it's a brand that I have tried and tested before, or one that has a solid reputation for quality. I was thoroughly disappointed when I tested a new brand last year (Aimee Kestenberg -> sorry for being petty). I won't be repeating that mistake.
> If I were to add something, it would likely be Portland Leather Goods, Marco Massaccesi, Hammitt or Coach. Those brands are within my budget (at least until I'm employed again) and have stellar reputations and great quality products.
> 
> - This will be my first time formally tracking bag stats and I'm excited to see where I'll end up. I'd like to think it'll make me more mindful.
> 
> - My last goal is to speak less and listen more on the thread. The chaotic year I had meant that I rambled on far too much in the last thread but said little of substance. I was lost and overwhelmed and it bled into everything, including my posts.
> I hope as I regain my health and find my footing again, I will be able to make more valuable contributions and help others here as they have helped me. In the meantime, I look forward to following along and learning ever more from all the brilliant and generous people on here.
> 
> Fingers crossed 2021 will have less stress, more laughter and plenty of fun bag challenges that we can all participate in because the world is safe to step back into.


Great to have you back, on the thread and with regaining your health and strength! Best wishes on your job search and with making progress on your goals. Feel free to speak as much as you want, just be yourself!


----------



## More bags

jayohwhy said:


> I am so proud of everyone who has kept up this thread for the many years that it has been in action. I think this will be the third or fourth year that I have tried to join this challenge and have not been able to see it through, but I am hoping to make a bigger dent in my goals this year.  This year we added our second baby to our family and I feel like I want to reclaim my identity by working on my goals.
> 
> 2020 I acquired:
> Evelyne GM
> Palms Springs MM
> Chanel Large Shopper
> Chanel Deauville
> 
> 2020 I sold:
> Evelyne GM
> 
> Current Collection (which I curated during 2020)
> LV Mono Looping PM (sentimental)
> LV OnMySide (sentimental)
> Chanel Jumbo
> Chanel Square Mini
> Celine Micro Luggage
> Palms Springs MM
> Chanel Large Shopper
> Chanel Medium Deauville
> 
> Goals: Do not buy a bag unless I am filling a need in my current collection and have thought about it for at least a month


It’s great to have you in the thread! Congratulations on adding baby#2 to your family! Great 2020 additions and overall collection. Which ones do you carry most frequently?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

More bags said:


> I like this thought and apply it to my bags, as well!
> There are 365 days in a year, how often will I wear each bag? With the right bags (and fewer bags) => I can wear my favourites with greater frequency.
> Good luck with your move and with making progress on your goals!


OMG thank goodness I'm not the only one! You put it better than I did. I want each of very favorite my day to day bags to be carried quite a bit because I love them so! Unfortunately (?!)right now I feel like I adore All of them but of course there's tippy top favorites and then bags you are just a normal amount crazy about. I'll have to consider gifting more to my staff. There's only two of them so I can "give everyone a bag" even when only Re-homing two. The problem is they've already gotten 4-5 each and they are not bag people per se so they probably feel they have enough bags for the coming decade and they'll be slightly befuddled at the amount, if they end up with ten bags by the end of next year . 

Maaaaaybe I need to have a dozen top tier bags in heavy rotation and then a second string lineup  that I assign specialty use that rotates much more slowly & decide I'm okay with owning those without really dedicating very much of my time to spend carrying them.


----------



## jblended

SouthernPurseGal said:


> There's only two of them so I can "give everyone a bag" even when only Re-homing two. The problem is they've already gotten 4-5 each and they are not bag people per se so they probably feel they have enough bags for the coming decade and they'll be slightly befuddled at the amount, if they end up with ten bags by the end of next year .



I run into this problem regularly because I like to gift and I never sell. Have you considered other people whom you can gift a bag to? For instance, someone in my neighbourhood lost her job last year and was struggling with basics. I gave her a 'work' bag for interviews, a 'fun' bag to bring some cheer, and tableware as it was something she mentioned she was lacking at the time.
Right now, I'm asking my neighbours if they know anyone who has been particularly hard hit by the pandemic so that I can create care packages and drop them off anonymously. There's a good chance if the recipient is female or has a daughter, a bag will be included in the package.
I've also given some backpacks filled with supplies to homeless women.
For small, fun bags, you can gift to friends' children if they're of the right age. I have found it's always appreciated by both the parents and the kids.
Or if you have your own kids, you can see if their friends would like one of your bags.

It's tricky because it depends on the bags you're looking to re-home. None of those options are suitable for premiere bags, but if you have a few that are contemporary, you should be able to find homes for them outside of your usual avenues.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I do run an anti poverty nonprofit so I can locate people in need, it's just that I prefer to gift to women who are actually in my life, so I can somehow match the bag to a woman who will adore it, because I'm so attached to my acquisitions.    But that type of oportunity is rare. I'm psyched I was able to gift 4 away this year with those standards. IfI owned Michael Kors, coach,etc... That would be a slam dunk and easy to find a thrilled woman to take them, butI don't have any non-premiere bags that have any mass brand recognition. My non-premiere are lesser known for sure. Even Alexander Wang and Carlos Falchi, my 2 'most famous' contemporary bags, would be hard to find someone who would care anything about them and those I'm not parting with anyway.
I'm thinking of, like, a few of my  Just Campagnes that I never seem to use...the  Lonsak tote or the confort1 or one of my 3 Devilles....  Maybe when I move and make new friends I'll be able to find good recipients!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great to have you back, on the thread and with regaining your health and strength! Best wishes on your job search and with making progress on your goals. Feel free to speak as much as you want, just be yourself!


Exactly my thoughts too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> 5. Avoid bags without leather lining. I despise poufy, loosely attached fabric linings that take up precious cargo space in my purse. My dior new lock has a horrible bulky tripartite liner that makes digging through the sections to see what is in the bottom difficult! I do not want to hand burrow. I want to open her up and see everything immediately, no hiding places. And lambskin feels so much nicer against my skin than synthetic materials, so even if the liner is glued to the bag like contact paper, still no go unless it's a bag I can't even fathom walking away from, it's so delicious in every other way.



This sounds like "good-bey New Lock" and "welcome Miss Dior" to me- maybe the model with the sliding chain!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

May I join for 2021 year, too? 
The 2020 thread has been very helpful and a a great pleasure- thank you everyone! 

Please don´t expect an inventory from me. Honestly I don´t have a clue how many bags I own and I do not feel like dragging them all out of their (hiding, hibernating, sheltering...) spaces just to count them. I´m into emotions, not numbers. There are lots of bags I am emotionally attached to and certainly some I don´t care for. (The same goes for clothes and shoes.)

My handbag goals for 2021


no random purchases (aka buy for buying´s sake, buy because "one has to own this brand", ...)
only buy what I love
research, research, research...  to make sure the bags I think I´d like actually are what I like plus to gain the knowledge to buy   preloved without fear of fakes
what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold
use the proceeds to upgrade
wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them
enjoy!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

cowgirlsboots said:


> This sounds like "good-bey New Lock" and "welcome Miss Dior" to me- maybe the model with the sliding chain!


No I will keep it, I love it now that it's in black and I added a Crossbody strap that makes me love it even MORE.  I love a soft cannage bag. I just don't want any more fabric lined bags. And it's entirely possible that I will craft a solution to the lining of that purse in 2021z


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> No I will keep it, I love it now that it's in black and I added a Crossbody strap that makes me love it even MORE.  I love a soft cannage bag. I just don't want any more fabric lined bags. And it's entirely possible that I will craft a solution to the lining of that purse in 2021z


How did you attach the crossbody strap, please? I´d really like to see.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

The chains on the hobo strap are a perfect place to clip on a Crossbody strap.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I made a list and I have 36 bags. Half colors and half neutrals:

18 earth tones:

Black -6

Brown -4

Tan-4

Grey -2

Taupe-2



18 colors:

Navy-4

Blue-2

Teal green - 2

Metallic -3

Yellow - 2

Orange-1

Red - 1

Pink-2

Purple-1

What is your ratio of color to non?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I also tallied that I have 16 satchels, only 5 rigid top handles (however - only two lack a shoulder strap of some sort because hand only carry is hard for me), 7 open totes and 8 shoulder/crossbody bags. 

I prefer wearing my bags crossbody, and 2/3 of my bags (24 of 36) bags are able to be worn crossbody, so I think that ratio is fine. My second favorite way to wear a bag is on my shoulder, pressed under my arm against my body, about a 12" strap drop whether it's double handles or a hobo strap. Nearly all(save 2) of my purses can be carried like this. So at least a positive realization is that I'm acquiring the types of bags that are in line with my habits, and I feel like the half and half ratio of color to neutral is what I want.

What about you guys, what's your favorite style of carry?


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I also tallied that I have 16 satchels, only 5 rigid top handles (however - only two lack a shoulder strap of some sort because hand only carry is hard for me), 7 open totes and 8 shoulder/crossbody bags.
> 
> I prefer wearing my bags crossbody, and 2/3 of my bags (24 of 36) bags are able to be worn crossbody, so I think that ratio is fine. My second favorite way to wear a bag is on my shoulder, pressed under my arm against my body, about a 12" strap drop whether it's double handles or a hobo strap. Nearly all(save 2) of my purses can be carried like this. So at least a positive realization is that I'm acquiring the types of bags that are in line with my habits, and I feel like the half and half ratio of color to neutral is what I want.
> 
> What about you guys, what's your favorite style of carry?



I nearly always need a small/smaller cross-body. Then I can add a top-handle for larger things. 

If I'm determined to carry a shoulder bag, hobo or a larger messager then I may leave-off the cross-body, otherwise I'll look most strapped-up than a donkey.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I made a list and I have 36 bags. Half colors and half neutrals:
> 
> 18 earth tones:
> 
> Black -6
> 
> Brown -4
> 
> Tan-4
> 
> Grey -2
> 
> Taupe-2
> 
> 
> 
> 18 colors:
> 
> Navy-4
> 
> Blue-2
> 
> Teal green - 2
> 
> Metallic -3
> 
> Yellow - 2
> 
> Orange-1
> 
> Red - 1
> 
> Pink-2
> 
> Purple-1
> 
> What is your ratio of color to non?



I don't know where to begin. I used to have all my bags itemised on an app on my phone and backed up on pictures on tPF. Then the phone died and then we lost all our pics on here after the last jump. I'd have to go through them all again physically to know exactly.

I expect I have mostly black bags, _ then_ brown/tan (there's a thread in this forum with most of my brown bags - a very underrated colour in all hues and shades). I also have a passion for grey bags but they are harder to get, especially the right hue. I have quite a few 'white' bags for Summer including a huge Ivory YSL Marjorelle, large Gucci Flora and ostrich shopper. No taupes, but a lovely Gucci neutral beige (called biscuit).

Colours, I probably have most of could pass for neutrals like dark red, Prussian/aviation blue. Brights are harder, 2 Bambou green (warm leaning, mid-green bright). Jade green Gucci. My only yellow is a python clutch (I think Sergio Rossi) my Gucci 'orange' nubuck Soho Disco is my only orange (can be worn as tan too). I have a stunning violet-blue metallic evening clutch too (somewhere). Only a couple of bright pinks (a velvet/python vintage and Gucci Small Interlocking) . My red Liberty 'Boston' is probably the brightest red. My multicolour Gucci 1955. I have a a thing for silver but I think of silver and gunmetal more as neutrals.

Quicker to tell you what I don't have: No straight purple (sad gap in my wardrobe) or rosy-type pinks. No turquoise. Light green Prada was given away (to someone who then sold it). No bright blues (unless you count the metallic clutch). If I have a gold bag I can't remember.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> THIS!!!!!
> 
> merry Christmas all!
> my new fendi arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937216



Congratulations, and merry Christmas to you, what a lovely colour combo


----------



## papertiger

jayohwhy said:


> I am so proud of everyone who has kept up this thread for the many years that it has been in action. I think this will be the third or fourth year that I have tried to join this challenge and have not been able to see it through, but I am hoping to make a bigger dent in my goals this year.  This year we added our second baby to our family and I feel like I want to reclaim my identity by working on my goals.
> 
> 2020 I acquired:
> Evelyne GM
> Palms Springs MM
> Chanel Large Shopper
> Chanel Deauville
> 
> 2020 I sold:
> Evelyne GM
> 
> Current Collection (which I curated during 2020)
> LV Mono Looping PM (sentimental)
> LV OnMySide (sentimental)
> Chanel Jumbo
> Chanel Square Mini
> Celine Micro Luggage
> Palms Springs MM
> Chanel Large Shopper
> Chanel Medium Deauville
> 
> Goals: Do not buy a bag unless I am filling a need in my current collection and have thought about it for at least a month



Welcome 

Very clear and down to Earth goals. I think it's a good idea to take our time with bags. Can't always, but with the new ones usually we can.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> *May I join for 2021 year, too?*
> The 2020 thread has been very helpful and a a great pleasure- thank you everyone!
> 
> Please don´t expect an inventory from me. Honestly I don´t have a clue how many bags I own and I do not feel like dragging them all out of their (hiding, hibernating, sheltering...) spaces just to count them. I´m into emotions, not numbers. There are lots of bags I am emotionally attached to and certainly some I don´t care for. (The same goes for clothes and shoes.)
> 
> My handbag goals for 2021
> 
> 
> no random purchases (aka buy for buying´s sake, buy because "one has to own this brand", ...)
> only buy what I love
> research, research, research...  to make sure the bags I think I´d like actually are what I like plus to gain the knowledge to buy   preloved without fear of fakes
> what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold
> use the proceeds to upgrade
> wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them
> enjoy!



Of course! 

We love all your bag rehab advice 

and yes, enjoy to the max - you always look fabulous, so others may enjoy too.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

There’s a gorgeous grey-blue Nancy Gonzalez crocodile tote for 90% off! Ugh it is so hard not to be a bag buying monster.


----------



## jblended

SouthernPurseGal said:


> What is your ratio of color to non?


12 black bags, 3 white bags and the rest are all various colours.
I'm missing the perfect grey from my collection, as well as yellow and orange. I can see myself getting a lot of use out of the grey and yellow, but am still trying to figure out if I'd use an orange bag as much as I imagine I might.



SouthernPurseGal said:


> What about you guys, what's your favorite style of carry?


All of my bags are small crossbody bags, apart from my 2 mini backpacks and my one "interview" tote.



cowgirlsboots said:


> wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them
> enjoy!


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Dear everyone, in the absence of @eggtartapproved, I am starting this thread for 2021, carried on from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 resolution - shopping my own bag and wallet collection. Any one else?
> 
> 
> I'm still hoping to sell a few things before the end of the year but here are my yearly stats so far. bags out 7, bags in 15 purse charms out 27, purse charms in 8 wallets out 1, wallets in 6, and another is on the way scarves out 2, scarves in 0 cosmetic case out 0, cosmetic case in 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these threads, we support each other with differing goals and objectives, although all underpinned with the overall desire of discovering what is perhaps hidden in the dark recesses of our wardrobes, lofts, attics  and editing, curating, refining, redefining or updating our bag wardrobes.
> 
> There are other threads that are best suited to outright bans, shopping addictions and minimalist bag collections, so if those objectives for 2021 are far closer to your resolution(s) please do a word-search in this forum to help support your goal(s).
> 
> My objectives for this year are similar to years gone by:
> 1 Bag - for Gucci centenary and it must be   - Could be new, could be amazing pre-loved.
> Perhaps my H HG (not telling)
> 2 bags must leave
> Get to grips with SLGs and use the ones I have presently
> 
> +
> 2 scarves per season (any brand) whether new or pre-loved (2 seasons a year)
> Blitz RTW further, full-scale overhaul
> Rid myself of 5" + heel shoes and boots I never, ever wear (apart from Guccis  )


Great goals for 2021!


More bags said:


> Thanks for getting the ball rolling on 2021 goals @papertiger. I have gone through periods of growth, acquisition, stability, downsizing, conscious editing, mindful purchasing and continuously learning. I began tracking my handbag usage in 2014. I started in previous versions of this thread in 2016, silently observing and photographing my bags in groups (by colour, brand, size), identifying overlaps, confirming favourite and least favourite bags in that grouping, knowing what not to buy more of. I edited, sold and donated one third of my bags in 2016. I added four bags in 2017 (big upgrades and anchors to my current bag wardrobe, three are my most used bags), which was the beginning of a 100% success rate on acquisitions (thank you for sharing that concept @Sparkletastic.) I started feeling queasy about the overall purchase price of my bag wardrobe and released a third of my bags in 2018. I executed a one in one out policy in 2019 with two acquisitions. 2020 has been ... 2020, although not an original goal - it was a year of zero ins and zero outs in bags, SLGs and scarves.
> 
> *2021 Goals/Habits*
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Only buy for gaps in the wardrobe or better than I already have, per @papertiger
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
> Continue tracking my wears of bags, clothing, shoes and jewelry
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> My overlying goal is to have enough bags to work for my lifestyle and my desire for variety and few enough to wear them frequently => to curate a collection of bags that I love and carry frequently.


I like your goals some of your are mine as well!


dcooney4 said:


> My Goal for this year is similar to last year.
> 1. I must remain with in the shelf space allotted. No squeezing bags to make room.
> 2. Stay firmly in my budget.
> 3. No bags that weigh over two pounds, preferably less.
> 4. Rotate and use all my bags, with the exception of specialty bags.
> 5. Keep my bag list and photos more up to date and look at it before I make a purchase.
> 6. Have fun with them.


I love numbers 1,2,3 and 5 is a very good idea!  

I’m back in!

2020 was different for me for a lot of reasons. This year I worked from home and I didn’t wear my bags out at all. 4 years ago, I sold off a majority of my handbags and I decided that I wanted a curated wardrobe and a quality handbag wardrobe that suits my real life, and items that I love. I culled many items, bought fewer, nicer and better quality things that I use a lot, and I want to continue that mindset.

*2021 Goals/Mindset*

1 handbag purchase, for 2021 to fill a wardrobe gap.
Stay within my 6% budget of my annual salary for my 2021 purchases.
Now that I have purchased a few heavy duty cashmere stoles from Brora, and I have acquired many of my HG scarves from Hermes in 2020, my goal is 1-2 scarves per season total no matter the brand.
Resume shopping my closet, track the number of wears of clothing and bags in a 30 day period using the style app. This way I get a feel for what is/not being used.
Continue to be selective, on my bag and clothing purchases/replacements, If it’s not a wow, it’s a no!
2 jewelry purchases for 2021. After thoughtful analysis, I plan to add two fine jewelry items that suits my style and these will round out my jewelry wardrobe.
Not to buying for savings or price, if I don’t buy I’ll save more money @papertiger, you're so right.
Truly enjoying what I have, and not looking for the next new shiny thing as I tick off an item off my list. I can admire things and not buy them.
Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List @More bags
My goal overall is to have a curated wardrobe that truly suits my lifestyle, and not my fantasy one. @More bags what is 100% acquisition success rate? I’m curious.


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> I'm excited to shop my own next year. I had intended to do it right in 2020 but, as it was a rollercoaster of a year, I made a lot of weird, and some very wrong, decisions around my bag closet.
> I learned a lot from participating in the 2020 thread even though I didn't quite achieve my personal goals. I learned about fashion, history, architecture, painting and all manner of unexpected life lessons!
> I made friends who rooted for me as I battled covid and other health issues, and welcomed me back when I recovered. I cannot imagine not being a part of this thread moving forward. I think I'd miss out on too much knowledge, laughter, bag (and fur baby) photos, and of course, I'd miss the amazing company!
> 
> Bag closet goals:
> 
> -As it stands, I have 38 bags (half are self-bought, half gifted to me) and 6 SLGs. My collection has grown exponentially and unintentionally in a matter of 2 years, leaving me feeling quite overwhelmed by it.
> I love every bag in my collection presently but definitely want to downsize. I feel like I may be able to release 5 bags in the next year as a first step towards a more curated bag closet.
> My ultimate goal is to cut down to 16 special bags, but I have no definite timeline for this, merely the intention to gradually donate bags from my collection as and when I feel it is time that someone else enjoys them.
> 
> -I spent all of 2020 unemployed for the first time in my adult life, so next year is going to be about hopefully securing gainful employment and rebuilding my life. Six of my bags are "office/work" bags and I really hope I get to use them all in the coming year. My industry completely sank with the pandemic and I cannot picture what work will look like in this next chapter, but I'm holding out hope that those bags will get used!
> 
> - There is a possibility I'll add in 1 new bag, but only if it fills a void in my closet *and* only if it's a brand that I have tried and tested before, or one that has a solid reputation for quality. I was thoroughly disappointed when I tested a new brand last year (Aimee Kestenberg -> sorry for being petty). I won't be repeating that mistake.
> If I were to add something, it would likely be Portland Leather Goods, Marco Massaccesi, Hammitt or Coach. Those brands are within my budget (at least until I'm employed again) and have stellar reputations and great quality products.
> 
> - This will be my first time formally tracking bag stats and I'm excited to see where I'll end up. I'd like to think it'll make me more mindful.
> 
> - *My last goal is to speak less and listen more on the thread. The chaotic year I had meant that I rambled on far too much in the last thread but said little of substance. I was lost and overwhelmed and it bled into everything, including my posts.
> I hope as I regain my health and find my footing again, I will be able to make more valuable contributions and help others here as they have helped me. In the meantime, I look forward to following along and learning ever more from all the brilliant and generous people on here.*
> 
> Fingers crossed 2021 will have less stress, more laughter and plenty of fun bag challenges that we can all participate in because the world is safe to step back into.


I didn't think so at all! I'm so glad you're doing better, and i'm looking forward to seeing you on here in 2021! great goals!   


cowgirlsboots said:


> May I join for 2021 year, too?
> The 2020 thread has been very helpful and a a great pleasure- thank you everyone!
> 
> Please don´t expect an inventory from me. Honestly I don´t have a clue how many bags I own and I do not feel like dragging them all out of their (hiding, hibernating, sheltering...) spaces just to count them. I´m into emotions, not numbers. There are lots of bags I am emotionally attached to and certainly some I don´t care for. (The same goes for clothes and shoes.)
> 
> My handbag goals for 2021
> 
> 
> no random purchases (aka buy for buying´s sake, buy because "one has to own this brand", ...)
> only buy what I love
> research, research, research...  to make sure the bags I think I´d like actually are what I like plus to gain the knowledge to buy   preloved without fear of fakes
> what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold
> use the proceeds to upgrade
> wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them
> enjoy!


Very good goals @cowgirlsboots !


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jayohwhy

More bags said:


> It’s great to have you in the thread! Congratulations on adding baby#2 to your family! Great 2020 additions and overall collection. Which ones do you carry most frequently?



Thank you! After the baby was born I was living in my palms springs mm but I found myself running out of space and sometimes wanting to just carry something like a woc-- basically it became a hot mess. Now I've been wearing my deauville and using my square mini as a woc for when i'm just running into a place and don't need every single little thing. Pre-Baby 2 I was using my jumbo every day and totally miss it. What style of bag do you carry most frequently?


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> May I join for 2021 year, too?
> The 2020 thread has been very helpful and a a great pleasure- thank you everyone!
> 
> Please don´t expect an inventory from me. Honestly I don´t have a clue how many bags I own and I do not feel like dragging them all out of their (hiding, hibernating, sheltering...) spaces just to count them. I´m into emotions, not numbers. There are lots of bags I am emotionally attached to and certainly some I don´t care for. (The same goes for clothes and shoes.)
> 
> My handbag goals for 2021
> 
> 
> no random purchases (aka buy for buying´s sake, buy because "one has to own this brand", ...)
> only buy what I love
> research, research, research...  to make sure the bags I think I´d like actually are what I like plus to gain the knowledge to buy   preloved without fear of fakes
> what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold
> use the proceeds to upgrade
> *wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*
> *enjoy!*


Wonderful goals @cowgirlsboots, my favourites are your last two points, 

wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them
enjoy!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I made a list and I have 36 bags. Half colors and half neutrals:
> 
> 18 earth tones:
> 
> Black -6
> 
> Brown -4
> 
> Tan-4
> 
> Grey -2
> 
> Taupe-2
> 
> 
> 
> 18 colors:
> 
> Navy-4
> 
> Blue-2
> 
> Teal green - 2
> 
> Metallic -3
> 
> Yellow - 2
> 
> Orange-1
> 
> Red - 1
> 
> Pink-2
> 
> Purple-1
> 
> What is your ratio of color to non?


Black and Grey: 6+5=11 => 65%
Red/Burgundy and Blue: 4+2=6 => 35%
Current total: 17 bags 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I also tallied that I have 16 satchels, only 5 rigid top handles (however - only two lack a shoulder strap of some sort because hand only carry is hard for me), 7 open totes and 8 shoulder/crossbody bags.
> 
> I prefer wearing my bags crossbody, and 2/3 of my bags (24 of 36) bags are able to be worn crossbody, so I think that ratio is fine. My second favorite way to wear a bag is on my shoulder, pressed under my arm against my body, about a 12" strap drop whether it's double handles or a hobo strap. Nearly all(save 2) of my purses can be carried like this. So at least a positive realization is that I'm acquiring the types of bags that are in line with my habits, and I feel like the half and half ratio of color to neutral is what I want.
> 
> What about you guys, what's your favorite style of carry?


I like crossbody bags, top handle with a long strap and versatile bags with multiple carry options.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


>


You and I liked the same points from @cowgirlsboots’ post!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Great goals for 2021!
> 
> I like your goals some of your are mine as well!
> 
> I love numbers 1,2,3 and 5 is a very good idea!
> 
> I’m back in!
> 
> 2020 was different for me for a lot of reasons. This year I worked from home and I didn’t wear my bags out at all. 4 years ago, I sold off a majority of my handbags and I decided that I wanted a curated wardrobe and a quality handbag wardrobe that suits my real life, and items that I love. I culled many items, bought fewer, nicer and better quality things that I use a lot, and I want to continue that mindset.
> 
> *2021 Goals/Mindset*
> 
> 1 handbag purchase, for 2021 to fill a wardrobe gap.
> Stay within my 6% budget of my annual salary for my 2021 purchases.
> Now that I have purchased a few heavy duty cashmere stoles from Brora, and I have acquired many of my HG scarves from Hermes in 2020, my goal is 1-2 scarves per season total no matter the brand.
> Resume shopping my closet, track the number of wears of clothing and bags in a 30 day period using the style app. This way I get a feel for what is/not being used.
> Continue to be selective, on my bag and clothing purchases/replacements, If it’s not a wow, it’s a no!
> 2 jewelry purchases for 2021. After thoughtful analysis, I plan to add two fine jewelry items that suits my style and these will round out my jewelry wardrobe.
> Not to buying for savings or price, if I don’t buy I’ll save more money @papertiger, you're so right.
> Truly enjoying what I have, and not looking for the next new shiny thing as I tick off an item off my list. I can admire things and not buy them.
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List @More bags
> My goal overall is to have a curated wardrobe that truly suits my lifestyle, and not my fantasy one. @More bags what is 100% acquisition success rate? I’m curious.


Thank you! 
 Great looking goals @keodi!
I am curious about your planned jewelry purchases!  

Re: 100% acquisition success rate, I first heard about it from @Sparkletastic. I apply it, simply by seeing if I kept the purchase or decided I didn’t like it/it didn’t work for me and exited the item. *This assesses how well I researched and contemplated an item before purchasing it, the goal is to reduce mistakes and impulse purchases.* For example,

2016: purchased 3 bags, sold 2 of the 2016 purchased bags (2018 purge), kept 1 => 33% acquisition success rate
2017: purchased 4 bags, sold zero of the 2017 purchased bags, kept 4 => 100% acquisition success rate
2018: purchased 1 bag, sold zero of 2018 purchases, kept 1 => 100%
2019: purchased 2 bags, sold zero of 2019 purchases, kept 2 => 100%
2020: purchased 0
I had 100% purchase successes in 2017, 2018 and 2019. 2016 was the beginning of some lifestyle changes and I didn’t make super purchase choices that year, part of the learning process. 
Also within the purchase year I review my usage of acquisitions and give a qualitative comment: Poor, Fair, Good, Great, Excellent.


----------



## More bags

jayohwhy said:


> Thank you! After the baby was born I was living in my palms springs mm but I found myself running out of space and sometimes wanting to just carry something like a woc-- basically it became a hot mess. Now I've been wearing my deauville and using my square mini as a woc for when i'm just running into a place and don't need every single little thing. Pre-Baby 2 I was using my jumbo every day and totally miss it. *What style of bag do you carry most frequently?*


That’s a great question, my most frequently carried bag styles are:

Crossbody: H Evelyne 29
Multiple Carry Options/Flap: Reissue 226 (single strap on the shoulder, crossbody or double strapped)
Top Handle with a long strap: H Bolide 31 and Coco Handle Small (one size larger than the mini)


----------



## whateve

I believe this will be my third year in this thread.
I did better in 2019 than 2020. My goal at the beginning of 2020 was to curate my collection, filling holes, but ending the year without increasing my number of bags or SLGs. That didn't happen, but some of my new acquisitions were items I was hoping to add to my collection during the year. In 2020, I added 15 bags and got rid of 7. I did poorly with wallets too, adding 7 while only parting with 1. I did fairly well on keychains, of which I have a huge collection. I sold 27 and only brought in 8 new ones. Comparatively, in 2019, 6 bags out, 5 in, 53 SLGs out, 10 SLGs in.

I was also planning on tracking "wears" throughout the year like I did in 2019, and using the results to help me determine what needed editing. We went into lockdown mid March, and since then I've only used a purse for an occasional car ride, not even getting out. It didn't make sense to continue tracking. 

I succumbed to online shopping this year more than I should have, buying bags even when I knew I would have no opportunity to use them. 

My goal for 2021 is to get vaccinated, then enjoy every purse in my collection. I want to focus on what I own and stop shopping. I want to quit selling too. I don't care if I don't reduce the size of my collection this year. I want to have a pressure-free year. The following year is soon enough to worry about reducing my collection's size.


----------



## 880

keodi said:


> My goal overall is to have a curated wardrobe that truly suits my lifestyle, and not my fantasy one. @More bags what is 100% acquisition success rate? I’m curious.


I’m in for 2021! @keodi summed it up very well for me. And, I admire @More bags statement too.
I have 25 bags, give or take. Mainly neutral bag colors bc my color and pattern focus is in RTW.
I do have metallic blue; fauve barenia; and, black and white graffiti sprouse as pops of color, but those are the least used bags. I love them though, so I doubt I will purge them.
as I refine the closet, I believe that I will purge more bags than I will buy this year.  I’d like to continue to buy mindfully and sustainably which usually means vintage Heritage saddle leather, but I will make exceptions for bags I love and will wear a lot.
for styles, this year i gravitated towards handheld with option for a wide crossbody strap. Previously, I loved bittersweet brown as my non black neutral; but this year, I turned to navy and grey.

I found this article charming confirmation that shopping ones own vintage closet and buying vintage are on trend, especially since it’s something I’ve always done. My mom, who likes new things, does point out that at a certain age, wearing vintage just looks old, but at 53 (gen X) I think I still have lots of time 








						Being a Gen Zer, I’m Excited About the Resurgence of Y2K Handbags - PurseBlog
					

Y2K fashion. Originally the name given to a computer glitch which people feared would send the new millennium into chaos, the term Y2K has since been adopted by the fashion world to describe trends of…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I'm looking forward to shopping my closet in the year ahead.  My goals are still in the process of being refined (and I may add to, and modify them as I go along),  but I do know a few things:
Purchase less, be mindful and avoid retail therapy kind of purchases -- I like the 30-day delayed gratification idea of @More bags, and hope this will help me in this area.

I have been playing around in my mind the concept of a "core collection" -- what this means to me is the list of bags in the core colors and leathers and styles that I would use frequently.  My core collection would also include a couple of bags that may not be used frequently but are absolute loves.   So, my core collection would include the following:
Bags that I use frequently and that are akin to building blocks in my wardrobe.
A couple of bags that I may or may not use as frequently but that I love or make me happy.
Ideally, these are forever bags, since I don't like the hassle of selling.

These are the features I like most of my core collection bags to have:
I like bags that are medium-sized and can easily transition from day time to evening.
A top handle semi-structured or structured bag is my preference.  I actually think I may already have all the bags I need in my core collection, so the question now is:  Do I even need anything else since all my bag needs are probably already fulfilled?

I do have more bags than those listed in my core collection below.  I had goals to downsize and re-shape my collection, but those goals have been on the backburner this year, due to the pandemic.  But ultimately, if I had to downsize, these are the bags I would keep in my core collection of bags:
Black medium sized day time bag.
Honey-gold brown bag that goes with a lot in my wardrobe.
Beige day time bag.
Navy blue bag -- I wear a lot of blue.
Pink bag -- I love pink, especially for spring and summer.
Tan brown bag.
Dark purple bag -- don't have anything in this color.
One tote bag.
Evening bags:  One black, one beige and one gold/metallic -- obviously not really used much in the current pandemic situation.
Also, obviously, the core collection is more relevant in normal times.  During this pandemic, washable non-leather bags have been more relevant, but we all hope that life will go back to normal at some point.
Which brings me to my next goal for the year, which is to use and enjoy my bags and rotate as much as possible.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I’m in for 2021! @keodi summed it up very well for me. And, I admire @More bags statement too.
> I have 25 bags, give or take. Mainly neutral bag colors bc my color and pattern focus is in RTW.
> I do have metallic blue; fauve barenia; and, black and white graffiti sprouse as pops of color, but those are the least used bags. I love them though, so I doubt I will purge them.
> as I refine the closet, I believe that I will purge more bags than I will buy this year.  I’d like to continue to buy mindfully and sustainably which usually means vintage Heritage saddle leather, but I will make exceptions for bags I love and will wear a lot.
> for styles, this year i gravitated towards handheld with option for a wide crossbody strap. Previously, I loved bittersweet brown as my non black neutral; but this year, I turned to navy and grey.
> 
> I found this article charming confirmation that shopping ones own vintage closet and buying vintage are on trend, especially since it’s something I’ve always done. My mom, who likes new things, does point out that at a certain age, wearing vintage just looks old, but at 53 (gen X) I think I still have lots of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Gen Zer, I’m Excited About the Resurgence of Y2K Handbags - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> Y2K fashion. Originally the name given to a computer glitch which people feared would send the new millennium into chaos, the term Y2K has since been adopted by the fashion world to describe trends of…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com



It's always been on-trend, marketing just pretends it's new to make it more mainstream


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> Great goals for 2021!
> 
> I like your goals some of your are mine as well!
> 
> I love numbers 1,2,3 and 5 is a very good idea!
> 
> I’m back in!
> 
> 2020 was different for me for a lot of reasons. This year I worked from home and I didn’t wear my bags out at all. 4 years ago, I sold off a majority of my handbags and I decided that I wanted a curated wardrobe and a quality handbag wardrobe that suits my real life, and items that I love. I culled many items, bought fewer, nicer and better quality things that I use a lot, and I want to continue that mindset.
> 
> *2021 Goals/Mindset*
> 
> 1 handbag purchase, for 2021 to fill a wardrobe gap.
> Stay within my 6% budget of my annual salary for my 2021 purchases.
> Now that I have purchased a few heavy duty cashmere stoles from Brora, and I have acquired many of my HG scarves from Hermes in 2020, my goal is 1-2 scarves per season total no matter the brand.
> Resume shopping my closet, track the number of wears of clothing and bags in a 30 day period using the style app. This way I get a feel for what is/not being used.
> Continue to be selective, on my bag and clothing purchases/replacements, If it’s not a wow, it’s a no!
> 2 jewelry purchases for 2021. After thoughtful analysis, I plan to add two fine jewelry items that suits my style and these will round out my jewelry wardrobe.
> Not to buying for savings or price, if I don’t buy I’ll save more money @papertiger, you're so right.
> Truly enjoying what I have, and not looking for the next new shiny thing as I tick off an item off my list. I can admire things and not buy them.
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List @More bags
> My goal overall is to have a curated wardrobe that truly suits my lifestyle, and not my fantasy one. @More bags what is 100% acquisition success rate? I’m curious.



So well considered 

Everyone is so organised and detailed. Perhaps I should take a leaf out others' books.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I believe this will be my third year in this thread.
> I did better in 2019 than 2020. My goal at the beginning of 2020 was to curate my collection, filling holes, but ending the year without increasing my number of bags or SLGs. That didn't happen, but some of my new acquisitions were items I was hoping to add to my collection during the year. In 2020, I added 15 bags and got rid of 7. I did poorly with wallets too, adding 7 while only parting with 1. I did fairly well on keychains, of which I have a huge collection. I sold 27 and only brought in 8 new ones. Comparatively, in 2019, 6 bags out, 5 in, 53 SLGs out, 10 SLGs in.
> 
> I was also planning on tracking "wears" throughout the year like I did in 2019, and using the results to help me determine what needed editing. We went into lockdown mid March, and since then I've only used a purse for an occasional car ride, not even getting out. It didn't make sense to continue tracking.
> 
> I succumbed to online shopping this year more than I should have, buying bags even when I knew I would have no opportunity to use them.
> 
> My goal for 2021 is to get vaccinated, then enjoy every purse in my collection. I want to focus on what I own and stop shopping. I want to quit selling too. I don't care if I don't reduce the size of my collection this year. I want to have a pressure-free year. The following year is soon enough to worry about reducing my collection's size.


I need a pressure free year. I have to many others things going on that cause me stress. That is why I made one of my goals just to enjoy my bags.


----------



## Lake Effect

A wonderful holiday season to all and best wishes for the New Year. After coming to tPF several years ago to get more information on how to deeply condition the handful of  1990's Coach bags I owned, I stumbled onto finding out I could buy bags on line that were like new. Then I learned that deep conditioning and refurbishing could bring some (not all!) beat up full grain leather bags back from the dead and give them a whole new life. I must now have about 4 dozen bags alone.

I've mostly lurked and occasionally posted here  . I now work from home 4 days a week and frankly, the last 9 months have been a bit of a daze for me. I have been wanting to pull out all my bags and get a census. So why am I not doing it?? I know, the million dollar question  So here are some of my goals:

find all my bags, slg's and fobs, lol, from closets, boxes, where ever they are and count them up and get them properly stored
create a list!
research new storage options

categorize the one's that need refurbishing (hobby/project bags) from the bags that don't
see what bags need conditioning (full grain leather gets thirsty)
consider a to do list or schedule

come up with a list and order conditioning products; find and book mark the pages where I have seen them used
learn how to take better photos given my current tablet, phone and lighting
consider the "bag of week" thread; that helped me cull a few bags/styles pre-Covid
ask myself when I am browsing listings on line: Am I doing this for a little mindless fun (which is absolutely fine)? Do I need to set a time limit on it (so I can move onto some of the above goals)?
come back here periodically, possibly  monthly, even if I can't keep up with thread, and check in with my goals. And why not, I have never seen judgement here.
I will print this out where I can see it every day  I'm not concerned about downsizing yet. Letting go of bags has happened organically already.

If I can do this above this upcoming year, that would be a-may-zing!


----------



## dcooney4

Lake Effect said:


> A wonderful holiday season to all and best wishes for the New Year. After coming to tPF several years ago to get more information on how to deeply condition the handful of  1990's Coach bags I owned, I stumbled onto finding out I could buy bags on line that were like new. Then I learned that deep conditioning and refurbishing could bring some (not all!) beat up full grain leather bags back from the dead and give them a whole new life. I must have about 4 dozen bags alone.
> 
> I've mostly lurked and occasionally posted here  . I now work from home 4 days a week and frankly, the last 9 months have been a bit of a daze for me. I have been wanting to pull out all my bags and get a census. So why am I not doing it?? I know, the million dollar question  So here are some of my goals:
> 
> find all my bags, slg's and fobs, lol, from closets, boxes, where ever they are and count them up and get them properly stored
> create a list!
> research new storage options
> 
> categorize the one's that need refurbishing (hobby/project bags) from the bags that don't
> see what bags need conditioning (full grain leather gets thirsty)
> consider a to do list or schedule
> 
> come up with a list and order conditioning products; find and book mark the pages where I have seen them used
> learn how to take better photos given my current tablet, phone and lighting
> consider the "bag of week" thread; that helped me cull a few bags/styles pre-Covid
> ask myself when I am browsing listings on line: Am I doing this for a little mindless fun (which is absolutely fine)? Do I need to set a time limit on it (so I can move onto some of the above goals)?
> come back here periodically, possibly  monthly, even if I can't keep up with thread, and check in with my goals. And why not, I have never seen judgement here.
> I will print this out where I can see it every day  I'm not concerned about downsizing yet. Letting go of bags has happened organically already.
> 
> If I can do this above this upcoming year, that would be a-may-zing!


You are always welcome to just jump in this thread at anytime.


----------



## Lake Effect

dcooney4 said:


> You are always welcome to just jump in this thread at anytime.


Thanks   For some reason, I can feel a little intimidated when it is clear posters have a lot of history together. I know that is silly, because I am welcoming to others on the threads I post on regularly.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## msd_bags

I think I joined this thread sometime in 2015.  Since then my bag collection has evolved a lot.  I have to admit, the bags posted by pocketfriends here have, at times, even made shopping my own closet much harder.  But there have been a lot of learnings along the way, and consequently, shall we say, maturity on my part.  Plus, I love the ‘virtual’ friendship that has been cultivated here.

The pandemic has cut short my bag usage for the year.  It’s only this December that I’ve gone to the office more.  I don’t go out except for needed errands.  So I also stopped recording my daily use.

 What’s good now is that I’m able to ignore shopping sites for bags.  But I still love my bags and appreciate the wonderful leather smell when I get a whiff of them!  I can’t make any big bag goals presently, times are unusual for me.  We’ll see after the pandemic.  I’ll take each day as it comes for now.


----------



## 880

Lake Effect said:


> Thanks   For some reason, I can feel a little intimidated when it is clear posters have a lot of history together. I know that is silly, because I am welcoming to others on the threads I post on regularly.


Hi, @Lake Effect, but we all know you from those ’other‘ threads, so pull up a chair and chat away! Hugs


----------



## jblended

msd_bags said:


> Since then my bag collection has evolved a lot.


The bags I've seen of yours are all forever bags, so that's quite the evolution! 


msd_bags said:


> Plus, I love the ‘virtual’ friendship that has been cultivated here.





msd_bags said:


> I’ll take each day as it comes for now.


So true! Thanks for this reminder.


----------



## papertiger

Question for those of us wanting to shed a few bags over 2021:

We spend a lot of time discussing why we buy bags but not so much editing. I'd like to let go of at least 2 in Jan and that's just a beginning. Where do I start? 

Doesn't have to be selling, could be just giving away. 

What is you top priority for letting go of a bag?

1. Not a wearable/pleasing colour 
2. Use (or lack of)
3. Price (sell it now to accumulate funds or worry about depreciation of you wear first)
4. Worry about using because of delicacy
5. Too many of the same (style/colour/other)
6. Too worn (I'm laughing at myself because it's doubtful it will ever apply to me unless we're talking boots not bags)
7. Too dated 
8. Too big/small/heavy (something we often don't discover until we use)
9. Too showy/plain/awful (file under 'what was I thinking)
10. Easy come easy go (done it's time and it was an extra)
11. Other reason (enlighten us).
12. To raise money for a certain cause (maybe favourite charity)
13. Biggest first (clear some space) 

So far I'm thinking of a 1970s vintage cognac, saddle leather briefcase - heavy, but it's the kind of thing I could see myself buying again if I'm not careful. I don't know why I have such a thing for briefcases. I even have a folding one from Aquascutum I've never used (not getting rid of that one). 

Another is small rust-brown, brass-studded '00s 'Domino' bag from Sonia Rykiel that weighs a ton. I have a black/silver one that's much lighter which I'm keeping. I'll never get anything like my money back from it but it's just too heavy and small for all day, and wrong colour for evening. Then again, I do love my Sonia Rykiel. Then, there's my blush nubuck Vivienne Westwood, on and off sale for years, it's _supposed_ to look aged, the problem is convincing others that is, they think it's just dirt but it was bought new like that, part of the 'punk' aesthetic design. I could give these to charity. 

Last year I gave a lot of my mother's less personally precious pieces to a certain charity that does Ebay as well as a designer boutique rail and raised over £700 just with these bits (some fine jewellery in the mix). They seem to be able to sell better than me, and so long as someone gets money I'm not upset.  OT, but I just saw someone able to buy a BV for $15 from goodwill, if I gave a BV to charity I'd be furious if they only put it out for peanuts. The point of giving to charity is raise as much funds as possible for the cause, not just dump unwanted 'stuff'.


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> but I just saw someone able to buy a BV for $15 from goodwill, if I gave a BV to charity I'd be furious if they only put it out for peanuts. The point of giving to charity is raise as much funds as possible for the cause, not just dump unwanted 'stuff'.


I need to process this! How much? 
I'm happy for the lucky buyer but I'm fully in agreement with you that the purpose is to raise funds for the cause, and this undermines that purpose entirely.


papertiger said:


> Where do I start?


I start by looking at my collection in its entirety. If something stands out markedly as my least favourite out of the lot, is too heavy, is too cumbersome to get in and out of, or falls into your #10 "easy come, easy go", then it is time to leave my closet.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Thank you!
> Great looking goals @keodi!
> I am curious about your planned jewelry purchases!
> 
> Re: 100% acquisition success rate, I first heard about it from @Sparkletastic. I apply it, simply by seeing if I kept the purchase or decided I didn’t like it/it didn’t work for me and exited the item. *This assesses how well I researched and contemplated an item before purchasing it, the goal is to reduce mistakes and impulse purchases.* For example,
> 
> 2016: purchased 3 bags, sold 2 of the 2016 purchased bags (2018 purge), kept 1 => 33% acquisition success rate
> 2017: purchased 4 bags, sold zero of the 2017 purchased bags, kept 4 => 100% acquisition success rate
> 2018: purchased 1 bag, sold zero of 2018 purchases, kept 1 => 100%
> 2019: purchased 2 bags, sold zero of 2019 purchases, kept 2 => 100%
> 2020: purchased 0
> I had 100% purchase successes in 2017, 2018 and 2019. 2016 was the beginning of some lifestyle changes and I didn’t make super purchase choices that year, part of the learning process.
> Also within the purchase year I review my usage of acquisitions and give a qualitative comment: Poor, Fair, Good, Great, Excellent.


Thank you for explaining the concept of acquisition rate. I am going to try this! in 2019, I purchased an HG expensive item, my 30cm Black togo Birkin, I wore it a lot! it's surprisingly  practical  however, I find, I'm not fond of the togo leather, the color isn't saturated as I'd like it looks like a soft black than a true black unlike my Kelly, which is deeply saturated. I'm now considering replacing it same specs but with the new leather Veau Jonathan, what do you guys think? this will be a challenge for me as I don't have a boutique close to me. One is supposed to open in early 2021, we'll see.. @More bags @880 , @papertiger all opinions welcome from everyone.  The fine Jewelry pieces I plan to add are, an  18k yellow gold Tiffany Elsa Peretti bean bracelet, and an Elsa peretti  platinum and diamond bean necklace.


whateve said:


> I believe this will be my third year in this thread.
> I did better in 2019 than 2020. My goal at the beginning of 2020 was to curate my collection, filling holes, but ending the year without increasing my number of bags or SLGs. That didn't happen, but some of my new acquisitions were items I was hoping to add to my collection during the year. In 2020, I added 15 bags and got rid of 7. I did poorly with wallets too, adding 7 while only parting with 1. I did fairly well on keychains, of which I have a huge collection. I sold 27 and only brought in 8 new ones. Comparatively, in 2019, 6 bags out, 5 in, 53 SLGs out, 10 SLGs in.
> 
> I was also planning on tracking "wears" throughout the year like I did in 2019, and using the results to help me determine what needed editing. We went into lockdown mid March, and since then I've only used a purse for an occasional car ride, not even getting out. It didn't make sense to continue tracking.
> 
> I succumbed to online shopping this year more than I should have, buying bags even when I knew I would have no opportunity to use them.
> 
> My goal for 2021 is to get vaccinated, then enjoy every purse in my collection. I want to focus on what I own and stop shopping. I want to quit selling too. I don't care if I don't reduce the size of my collection this year. I want to have a pressure-free year. The following year is soon enough to worry about reducing my collection's size.


2020 put a wrench in things for sure! great goals for 2021!


880 said:


> I’m in for 2021! @keodi summed it up very well for me. And, I admire @More bags statement too.
> I have 25 bags, give or take. Mainly neutral bag colors bc my color and pattern focus is in RTW.
> I do have metallic blue; fauve barenia; and, black and white graffiti sprouse as pops of color, but those are the least used bags. I love them though, so I doubt I will purge them.
> as I refine the closet, I believe that I will purge more bags than I will buy this year.  *I’d like to continue to buy mindfully and sustainably which usually means vintage Heritage saddle leather, but I will make exceptions for bags I love and will wear a lot.*
> for styles, this year i gravitated towards handheld with option for a wide crossbody strap. Previously, I loved bittersweet brown as my non black neutral; but this year, I turned to navy and grey.
> 
> I found this article charming confirmation that shopping ones own vintage closet and buying vintage are on trend, especially since it’s something I’ve always done. My mom, who likes new things, does point out that at a certain age, wearing vintage just looks old, but at 53 (gen X) I think I still have lots of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Gen Zer, I’m Excited About the Resurgence of Y2K Handbags - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> Y2K fashion. Originally the name given to a computer glitch which people feared would send the new millennium into chaos, the term Y2K has since been adopted by the fashion world to describe trends of…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


Great goals! i'm with you on the shopping sustainably!


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Question for those of us wanting to shed a few bags over 2021:
> 
> We spend a lot of time discussing why we buy bags but not so much editing. I'd like to let go of at least 2 in Jan and that's just a beginning. Where do I start?
> 
> Doesn't have to be selling, could be just giving away.
> 
> What is you top priority for letting go of a bag?
> 
> 1. Not a wearable/pleasing colour
> 2. Use (or lack of)
> 3. Price (sell it now to accumulate funds or worry about depreciation of you wear first)
> 4. Worry about using because of delicacy
> 5. Too many of the same (style/colour/other)
> 6. Too worn (I'm laughing at myself because it's doubtful it will ever apply to me unless we're talking boots not bags)
> 7. Too dated
> 8. Too big/small/heavy (something we often don't discover until we use)
> 9. Too showy/plain/awful (file under 'what was I thinking)
> 10. Easy come easy go (done it's time and it was an extra)
> 11. Other reason (enlighten us).
> 12. To raise money for a certain cause (maybe favourite charity)
> 13. Biggest first (clear some space)
> 
> So far I'm thinking of a 1970s vintage cognac, saddle leather briefcase - heavy, but it's the kind of thing I could see myself buying again if I'm not careful. I don't know why I have such a thing for briefcases. I even have a folding one from Aquascutum I've never used (not getting rid of that one).
> 
> Another is small rust-brown, brass-studded '00s 'Domino' bag from Sonia Rykiel that weighs a ton. I have a black/silver one that's much lighter which I'm keeping. I'll never get anything like my money back from it but it's just too heavy and small for all day, and wrong colour for evening. Then again, I do love my Sonia Rykiel. Then, there's my blush nubuck Vivienne Westwood, on and off sale for years, it's _supposed_ to look aged, the problem is convincing others that is, they think it's just dirt but it was bought new like that, part of the 'punk' aesthetic design. I could give these to charity.
> 
> Last year I gave a lot of my mother's less personally precious pieces to a certain charity that does Ebay as well as a designer boutique rail and raised over £700 just with these bits (some fine jewellery in the mix). They seem to be able to sell better than me, and so long as someone gets money I'm not upset.  *OT, but I just saw someone able to buy a BV for $15 from goodwill, if I gave a BV to charity I'd be furious if they only put it out for peanuts. The point of giving to charity is raise as much funds as possible for the cause, not just dump unwanted 'stuff'.*


Numbers, 1, 2, and 3 are top priority for me. I agree with the bolded, I would be upset too!


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> I need to process this! How much?
> I'm happy for the lucky buyer but I'm fully in agreement with you that the purpose is to raise funds for the cause, and this undermines that purpose entirely.
> 
> I start by looking at my collection in its entirety. If something stands out markedly as my least favourite out of the lot, is too heavy, is too cumbersome to get in and out of, or falls into your #10 "easy come, easy go", then it is time to leave my closet.



Agreed. The briefcase is too heavy and I have better. I think the SR can go, it's just hanging around. The VW used to be a favourite (partly because it was hard to find a pretty Summer bag to use in the city). Maybe I'll do a 2-step plan, firstly list myself and if I can't get modest prices, give to my favourite charity shop (I already have quite a few nice RTW pieces to give them). 

Sort-term goal = 3 bags out in Jan


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> Thank you for explaining the concept of acquisition rate. I am going to try this! in 2019, I purchased an HG expensive item, my 30cm Black togo Birkin, I wore it a lot! it's surprisingly  practical  however, I find, I'm not fond of the togo leather, the color isn't saturated as I'd like it looks like a soft black than a true black unlike my Kelly, which is deeply saturated. I'm now considering replacing it same specs but with the new leather Veau Jonathan, what do you guys think? this will be a challenge for me as I don't have a boutique close to me. One is supposed to open in early 2021, we'll see.. @More bags @880 , @papertiger all opinions welcome from everyone.  The fine Jewelry pieces I plan to add are, an  18k yellow gold Tiffany Elsa Peretti bean bracelet, and an Elsa peretti  platinum and diamond bean necklace.
> 
> 2020 put a wrench in things for sure! great goals for 2021!
> 
> Great goals! i'm with you on the shopping sustainably!





keodi said:


> Numbers, 1, 2, and 3 are top priority for me. I agree with the bolded, I would be upset too!




I found it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...cheap-treasures.848522/page-853#post-34207685 Dec 7 (no shade to the member who lucked out). I'm actually really pleased a tPFer found it first, I hope they enjoy it to the max. 

Finding beautiful bargains is fantastic, I'm all for it. I just think that the charity should be better managed, a ridiculous opportunity lost.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> You are always welcome to just jump in this thread at anytime.


I agree @Lake Effect you can join us at anytime!  


msd_bags said:


> I think I joined this thread sometime in 2015.  Since then my bag collection has evolved a lot.  I have to admit, the bags posted by pocketfriends here have, at times, even made shopping my own closet much harder.  But there have been a lot of learnings along the way, and consequently, shall we say, maturity on my part.  Plus, I love the ‘virtual’ friendship that has been cultivated here.
> 
> The pandemic has cut short my bag usage for the year.  It’s only this December that I’ve gone to the office more.  I don’t go out except for needed errands.  So I also stopped recording my daily use.
> 
> What’s good now is that I’m able to ignore shopping sites for bags.  But I still love my bags and appreciate the wonderful leather smell when I get a whiff of them!  *I can’t make any big bag goals presently, times are unusual for me.  We’ll see after the pandemic.  I’ll take each day as it comes for now.*


So true, great reminder!


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> I found it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...cheap-treasures.848522/page-853#post-34207685 Dec 7 (no shade to the member who lucked out). I'm actually really pleased a tPFer found it first, I hope they enjoy it to the max.
> 
> Finding beautiful bargains is fantastic, I'm all for it. I just think that the charity should be better managed, a ridiculous opportunity lost.


Agreed!


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> My Goal for this year is similar to last year.
> *1. I must remain with in the shelf space allotted. No squeezing bags to make room.*
> 2. Stay firmly in my budget.
> 3. No bags that weigh over two pounds, preferably less.
> 4. Rotate and use all my bags, with the exception of specialty bags.
> 5. Keep my bag list and photos more up to date and look at it before I make a purchase.
> 6. Have fun with them.


I aspire to this
If I accomplish this, then naturally, I must dispose (or I move DH out )


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> Thank you for explaining the concept of acquisition rate. I am going to try this! in 2019, I purchased an HG expensive item, my 30cm Black togo Birkin, I wore it a lot! it's surprisingly  practical  however, I find, I'm not fond of the togo leather, the color isn't saturated as I'd like it looks like a soft black than a true black unlike my Kelly, which is deeply saturated. I'm now considering replacing it same specs but with the new leather Veau Jonathan, what do you guys think? this will be a challenge for me as I don't have a boutique close to me. One is supposed to open in early 2021, we'll see.. @More bags @880 , @papertiger all opinions welcome from everyone.  The fine Jewelry pieces I plan to add are, an  18k yellow gold Tiffany Elsa Peretti bean bracelet, and an Elsa peretti  platinum and diamond bean necklace.
> 
> 2020 put a wrench in things for sure! great goals for 2021!
> 
> Great goals! i'm with you on the shopping sustainably!



I never appreciated how much the leather type/treatment was such a thing with me until I bought the larger (MM) Calvi + pouch from h.com just this month. Never looked at Epsom before, never will again. 

Now I realise I didn't even entertain leathers that don't normally attract me. I don't have any Togo, maybe for the same reason(s) however, I do think it makes pretty good (head) sense as a hardy natural leather. 

I vote for Veau Jonathon 

Love your ideas for T. I would like a T, EP starfish broach, preferably silver. It worries me LVMH are taking over in Jan.


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> My goal for 2021 is to get vaccinated, then enjoy every purse in my collection. I want to focus on what I own and stop shopping. I want to quit selling too. I don't care if I don't reduce the size of my collection this year. I want to have a pressure-free year. The following year is soon enough to worry about reducing my collection's size.



I’m copying you.


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Question for those of us wanting to shed a few bags over 2021:
> 
> We spend a lot of time discussing why we buy bags but not so much editing. I'd like to let go of at least 2 in Jan and that's just a beginning. Where do I start?
> 
> Doesn't have to be selling, could be just giving away.
> 
> What is you top priority for letting go of a bag?
> 
> 1. Not a wearable/pleasing colour
> 2. Use (or lack of)
> 3. Price (sell it now to accumulate funds or worry about depreciation of you wear first)
> 4. Worry about using because of delicacy
> 5. Too many of the same (style/colour/other)
> 6. Too worn (I'm laughing at myself because it's doubtful it will ever apply to me unless we're talking boots not bags)
> 7. Too dated
> 8. Too big/small/heavy (something we often don't discover until we use)
> 9. Too showy/plain/awful (file under 'what was I thinking)
> 10. Easy come easy go (done it's time and it was an extra)
> 11. Other reason (enlighten us).
> 12. To raise money for a certain cause (maybe favourite charity)
> 13. Biggest first (clear some space)
> 
> So far I'm thinking of a 1970s vintage cognac, saddle leather briefcase - heavy, but it's the kind of thing I could see myself buying again if I'm not careful. I don't know why I have such a thing for briefcases. I even have a folding one from Aquascutum I've never used (not getting rid of that one).
> 
> Another is small rust-brown, brass-studded '00s 'Domino' bag from Sonia Rykiel that weighs a ton. I have a black/silver one that's much lighter which I'm keeping. I'll never get anything like my money back from it but it's just too heavy and small for all day, and wrong colour for evening. Then again, I do love my Sonia Rykiel. Then, there's my blush nubuck Vivienne Westwood, on and off sale for years, it's _supposed_ to look aged, the problem is convincing others that is, they think it's just dirt but it was bought new like that, part of the 'punk' aesthetic design. I could give these to charity.
> 
> Last year I gave a lot of my mother's less personally precious pieces to a certain charity that does Ebay as well as a designer boutique rail and raised over £700 just with these bits (some fine jewellery in the mix). They seem to be able to sell better than me, and so long as someone gets money I'm not upset.  OT, but I just saw someone able to buy a BV for $15 from goodwill, if I gave a BV to charity I'd be furious if they only put it out for peanuts. The point of giving to charity is raise as much funds as possible for the cause, not just dump unwanted 'stuff'.


So glad you made this post.  I need to give this serious thought.  I have never sold a bag but I really need to “shed” for 2020.  Maybe we need a week (or month) of posting bags that are “in the shed” for any of the reasons you state above.  I could probably use some advice on whether I should venture into selling..or just continue to donate, gift, or keep.  In any case, I have to do something..but still with *whateve* on wanting it to be a stress free year.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

papertiger said:


> What is you top priority for letting go of a bag?


Because it isn’t being used. That’s it.



papertiger said:


> OT, but I just saw someone able to buy a BV for $15 from goodwill, if I gave a BV to charity I'd be furious if they only put it out for peanuts. The point of giving to charity is raise as much funds as possible for the cause, not just dump unwanted 'stuff'.


I took over an anti poverty nonprofit in June that takes donations including purses. The women who work there are 41-76 years old and have been there for 2-4 decades. They have never heard of Bottega Veneta. They have no idea of any purse brands beyond Coach, Kate Spade, maybe Michael Kors.... they also have no concept of a purse that would have a price tag of more than 100-200 dollars. They have been serving the poor with food, and money for utilities bills when the electricity has been cut off, and winter coats for their children to be warm, etc.... these are the things that people who work for near minimum wage in nonprofit think about. Not premiere designer labels. My staff was under ten dollars an hour and dirt poor and one was living with a 6 year old in a camper. I immediately rebudgeted to get them at $15/hr. They would have given away a BV to any old person for free and not known a thing, so assuming whoever marked that BV for $15 is in a similar life situation because you do not work for goodwill and have the mental bandwidth to be up to speed on luxury goods. Yes I realize that Goodwill is supposed to be raising money and not just passing along nice things, but my mom used to be in management at a Goodwill when I was a kid and we were in deep poverty at the time so I can assure you that people working hard for a charity cause still might not know what they are looking at when a  used leather item is in their hands. So please don't send mental shade to that person.
If you want to be sure that the bag raises maximum funds for a cause, list it on eBay for $1 start bid and then donate the proceeds. You can even mark the listing as proceeds going to charity. If you outsource the process of turning a used purse into a charitable gift then you relinquish the right to criticize what happens with that gift.

A gift is a gift is a gift. No strings. No siree. Or then it's not a gift, it's a transaction and you better be sure you negotiate the terms of the agreement clearly and both sides know what they expect out of the transaction.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I hope that post didn't sound snarky.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

A peace offering for daring to disagree!


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> I never appreciated how much the leather type/treatment was such a thing with me until I bought the larger (MM) Calvi + pouch from h.com just this month. Never looked at Epsom before, never will again.
> 
> Now I realise I didn't even entertain leathers that don't normally attract me. I don't have any Togo, maybe for the same reason(s) however, I do think it makes pretty good (head) sense as a hardy natural leather.
> 
> I vote for Veau Jonathon
> 
> Love your ideas for T. I would like a T, EP starfish broach, preferably silver. It worries me LVMH are taking over in Jan.


Thank you for your input, I've decided to re-home my togo Birkin 30cm to get VJ leather Birkin. LVMH is the reason why i have made acquiring my T wishlist items this year, as i'm not at all happy with LVMH's takeover of the brand.


----------



## Vintage Leather

jblended said:


> I need to process this! How much?
> I'm happy for the lucky buyer but I'm fully in agreement with you that the purpose is to raise funds for the cause, and this undermines that purpose entirely.
> 
> I start by looking at my collection in its entirety. If something stands out markedly as my least favourite out of the lot, is too heavy, is too cumbersome to get in and out of, or falls into your #10 "easy come, easy go", then it is time to leave my closet.



That’s not the biggest or most jaw-dropping bargain in the thrifty thread. Some legendary ones include the toile and barina Kelly... for $3. The same poster who found that actually three Hermes bags at a thrift shop for under $25.  And the $20k Cartier gold necklace ... in a $20 bag of mix-lot jewelry. The Cartier Diamond and Pearl waterfall earrings for $100. At least four people have found LV KeepAlls between $10 to $150.

As Southern pointed out, purses and luxury are a specialized field, and most thrift store employees are paid minimum wage. If they or their daughters don’t covet a brand, it’s marked consistently with other all leather (or in the case of the Kelly, fabric) unknown label bags in the store.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> So glad you made this post.  I need to give this serious thought.  I have never sold a bag but I really need to “shed” for 2020.  Maybe we need a week (or month) of posting bags that are “in the shed” for any of the reasons you state above.  I could probably use some advice on whether I should venture into selling..or just continue to donate, gift, or keep.  In any case, I have to do something..but still with *whateve* on wanting it to be a stress free year.



'In the shed' is a great idea


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> That’s not the biggest or most jaw-dropping bargain in the thrifty thread. Some legendary ones include the toile and barina Kelly... for $3. The same poster who found that actually three Hermes bags at a thrift shop for under $25.  And the $20k Cartier gold necklace ... in a $20 bag of mix-lot jewelry. The Cartier Diamond and Pearl waterfall earrings for $100. At least four people have found LV KeepAlls between $10 to $150.



I'm so happy tPFers got them. At least they know what they're looking at. 

I can't complain, I've bought _amazing_ things in the past. Turned down the most perfect 1960s Burberry trench for £12 (about $15)because I already had 2 vintage '80s ones in my closet  ).  Sadly, I don't always have the time anymore to look with a full-time + job, there was a time I was dragged from one end of the country (and several others) in pursuit of antique and pre-loved bargains.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I believe this will be my third year in this thread.
> I did better in 2019 than 2020. My goal at the beginning of 2020 was to curate my collection, filling holes, but ending the year without increasing my number of bags or SLGs. That didn't happen, but some of my new acquisitions were items I was hoping to add to my collection during the year. In 2020, I added 15 bags and got rid of 7. I did poorly with wallets too, adding 7 while only parting with 1. I did fairly well on keychains, of which I have a huge collection. I sold 27 and only brought in 8 new ones. Comparatively, in 2019, 6 bags out, 5 in, 53 SLGs out, 10 SLGs in.
> 
> I was also planning on tracking "wears" throughout the year like I did in 2019, and using the results to help me determine what needed editing. We went into lockdown mid March, and since then I've only used a purse for an occasional car ride, not even getting out. It didn't make sense to continue tracking.
> 
> I succumbed to online shopping this year more than I should have, buying bags even when I knew I would have no opportunity to use them.
> 
> *My goal for 2021 is to get vaccinated, then enjoy every purse in my collection. *I want to focus on what I own and stop shopping. I want to quit selling too. I don't care if I don't reduce the size of my collection this year. I want to have a pressure-free year. The following year is soon enough to worry about reducing my collection's size.


Yay, love your goals @whateve!,
My goal for 2021 is to get vaccinated, then enjoy every purse in my collection.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> I’m in for 2021! @keodi summed it up very well for me. And, I admire @More bags statement too.
> I have 25 bags, give or take. Mainly neutral bag colors bc my color and pattern focus is in RTW.
> I do have metallic blue; fauve barenia; and, black and white graffiti sprouse as pops of color, but those are the least used bags. I love them though, so I doubt I will purge them.
> as I refine the closet, I believe that I will purge more bags than I will buy this year.  I’d like to continue to buy mindfully and sustainably which usually means vintage Heritage saddle leather, but I will make exceptions for bags I love and will wear a lot.
> for styles, this year i gravitated towards handheld with option for a wide crossbody strap. Previously, I loved bittersweet brown as my non black neutral; but this year, I turned to navy and grey.
> 
> I found this article charming confirmation that shopping ones own vintage closet and buying vintage are on trend, especially since it’s something I’ve always done. My mom, who likes new things, does point out that at a certain age, wearing vintage just looks old, but at 53 (gen X) I think I still have lots of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Gen Zer, I’m Excited About the Resurgence of Y2K Handbags - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> Y2K fashion. Originally the name given to a computer glitch which people feared would send the new millennium into chaos, the term Y2K has since been adopted by the fashion world to describe trends of…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


Yes, I like @keodi’s goal, too!
“My goal overall is to have a curated wardrobe that truly suits my lifestyle, and not my fantasy one.”
Thanks for posting this article @880. I know I am old when the author has to explain what Y2K is referring to!   Clearly, I am not the target audience. I think I spied a reference to a Dior Gambler Dice Bowling Bag and I believe @cowgirlsboots has one, too!
I would happily shop your closet @880. 
Best wishes with your house purchase/renovation and move.


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm looking forward to shopping my closet in the year ahead.  My goals are still in the process of being refined (and I may add to, and modify them as I go along),  but I do know a few things:
> Purchase less, be mindful and avoid retail therapy kind of purchases -- I like the 30-day delayed gratification idea of @More bags, and hope this will help me in this area.
> 
> I have been playing around in my mind the concept of a "core collection" -- what this means to me is the list of bags in the core colors and leathers and styles that I would use frequently.  My core collection would also include a couple of bags that may not be used frequently but are absolute loves.   So, my core collection would include the following:
> Bags that I use frequently and that are akin to building blocks in my wardrobe.
> A couple of bags that I may or may not use as frequently but that I love or make me happy.
> Ideally, these are forever bags, since I don't like the hassle of selling.
> 
> These are the features I like most of my core collection bags to have:
> I like bags that are medium-sized and can easily transition from day time to evening.
> A top handle semi-structured or structured bag is my preference.  I actually think I may already have all the bags I need in my core collection, so the question now is:  Do I even need anything else since all my bag needs are probably already fulfilled?
> 
> I do have more bags than those listed in my core collection below.  I had goals to downsize and re-shape my collection, but those goals have been on the backburner this year, due to the pandemic.  But ultimately, if I had to downsize, these are the bags I would keep in my core collection of bags:
> Black medium sized day time bag.
> Honey-gold brown bag that goes with a lot in my wardrobe.
> Beige day time bag.
> Navy blue bag -- I wear a lot of blue.
> Pink bag -- I love pink, especially for spring and summer.
> Tan brown bag.
> Dark purple bag -- don't have anything in this color.
> One tote bag.
> Evening bags:  One black, one beige and one gold/metallic -- obviously not really used much in the current pandemic situation.
> Also, obviously, the core collection is more relevant in normal times.  During this pandemic, washable non-leather bags have been more relevant, but we all hope that life will go back to normal at some point.
> Which brings me to my next goal for the year, which is *to use and enjoy my bags and rotate as much as possible.*


I love your goal: to use and enjoy my bags and rotate as much as possible. Your core collection sounds lovely!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Of course!
> 
> We love all your bag rehab advice
> 
> and yes, enjoy to the max - you always look fabulous, so others may enjoy too.



Thank-you so much @papertiger ! xxx


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Because it isn’t being used. That’s it.
> 
> 
> I took over an anti poverty nonprofit in June that takes donations including purses. The women who work there are 41-76 years old and have been there for 2-4 decades. They have never heard of Bottega Veneta. They have no idea of any purse brands beyond Coach, Kate Spade, maybe Michael Kors.... they also have no concept of a purse that would have a price tag of more than 100-200 dollars. They have been serving the poor with food, and money for utilities bills when the electricity has been cut off, and winter coats for their children to be warm, etc.... these are the things that people who work for near minimum wage in nonprofit think about. Not premiere designer labels. My staff was under ten dollars an hour and dirt poor and one was living with a 6 year old in a camper. I immediately rebudgeted to get them at $15/hr. They would have given away a BV to any old person for free and not known a thing, so assuming whoever marked that BV for $15 is in a similar life situation because you do not work for goodwill and have the mental bandwidth to be up to speed on luxury goods. Yes I realize that Goodwill is supposed to be raising money and not just passing along nice things, but my mom used to be in management at a Goodwill when I was a kid and we were in deep poverty at the time so I can assure you that people working hard for a charity cause still might not know what they are looking at when a  used leather item is in their hands. So please don't send mental shade to that person.
> If you want to be sure that the bag raises maximum funds for a cause, list it on eBay for $1 start bid and then donate the proceeds. You can even mark the listing as proceeds going to charity. If you outsource the process of turning a used purse into a charitable gift then you relinquish the right to criticize what happens with that gift.
> 
> A gift is a gift is a gift. No strings. No siree. Or then it's not a gift, it's a transaction and you better be sure you negotiate the terms of the agreement clearly and both sides know what they expect out of the transaction.



That's OK, where I donate has a manager with lifetime of experience with fashion and luxury. Most charity shops in the UK now have stringent targets and KPIs like most other businesses, most run on volunteer labour who only get a _per diem_ for lunch. As you say, some workers are not always employable elsewhere in a competitive job market, others as a means to (re)enter it, but all should be designated various roles that benefit the charity as well as their skill-set.  I don't know how it is in other countries or where you are, but even on a practically dying high-street, charities sadly only get reduced business rates for leases, and still have to pay all overheads. Where my stuff goes, they have have a constant stream of full-time hard-nosed dealers, semi-professional thrifters who flip cheap good stuff (even pile on the pressure to reduce prices further) as well as the general public, so rules are very strict who marks things up and/or works the till.  These stores are just a small part of raising donations, they're often to raise the profile of the charity, like brand awareness, most charity money comes from cash donations and wills. 

A gift is a gift. But I don't enjoy being taken for a mug either. I prefer to give my bags to people who will enjoy using them (that may not necessarily mean someone who can't afford one new) or I donate things to raise funds for people/animals that are in dire need of every penny. I can sell on Ebay like anyone, I may give to another, to charity, or put money towards ice-cream, it's my choice.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4938324
> View attachment 4938325
> 
> A peace offering for daring to disagree!



They look like they're enjoying themselves! These pics are just precious, thank you.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Wonderful goals @cowgirlsboots, my favourites are your last two points,
> 
> wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them
> enjoy!



...and they are the biggest challenge for me! 
My mind keeps warning me about using my beautiful belongings:
"this is too nice for every day", "don´t touch it, you´ll spoil/break it", "you´ll never be able to replace this if you ruin it", "don´t ever get near to food when wearing this- you´ll stain it"....  
Haha! 

On Christmas Eve after (finally!) putting on a never worn before (I got it as an unfinished job from the daughter of a tailor and finished it myself) 50ies cocktail dress paired with a new hat and my auntie´s mink cocktail jacket for the late afternoon I actually changed my outfit before cooking dinner into 70ies plays 40ies black polyester jersey out of sheer panic to stain my dress that would certainly need dry cleaning (it´s raw silk with metallic threads)...  thinking about it I see two possible solutions: a) learn to act, walk, sit, even cook like the lady who would have worn outfits like this in their time or b) stick with good old 70ies polyester! These are the vintage dresses I do get a lot of wear out of, because even me cannot spoil them!


----------



## More bags

Lake Effect said:


> A wonderful holiday season to all and best wishes for the New Year. After coming to tPF several years ago to get more information on how to deeply condition the handful of  1990's Coach bags I owned, I stumbled onto finding out I could buy bags on line that were like new. Then I learned that deep conditioning and refurbishing could bring some (not all!) beat up full grain leather bags back from the dead and give them a whole new life. I must now have about 4 dozen bags alone.
> 
> I've mostly lurked and occasionally posted here  . I now work from home 4 days a week and frankly, the last 9 months have been a bit of a daze for me. I have been wanting to pull out all my bags and get a census. So why am I not doing it?? I know, the million dollar question  So here are some of my goals:
> 
> find all my bags, slg's and fobs, lol, from closets, boxes, where ever they are and count them up and get them properly stored
> create a list!
> research new storage options
> 
> categorize the one's that need refurbishing (hobby/project bags) from the bags that don't
> see what bags need conditioning (full grain leather gets thirsty)
> consider a to do list or schedule
> 
> come up with a list and order conditioning products; find and book mark the pages where I have seen them used
> learn how to take better photos given my current tablet, phone and lighting
> consider the "bag of week" thread; that helped me cull a few bags/styles pre-Covid
> ask myself when I am browsing listings on line: Am I doing this for a little mindless fun (which is absolutely fine)? Do I need to set a time limit on it (so I can move onto some of the above goals)?
> come back here periodically, possibly  monthly, even if I can't keep up with thread, and check in with my goals. And why not, I have never seen judgement here.
> I will print this out where I can see it every day  I'm not concerned about downsizing yet. Letting go of bags has happened organically already.
> 
> If I can do this above this upcoming year, that would be a-may-zing!


Those are fantastic goals! Please pop in and comment whenever you feel like it. You’re always welcome.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and they are the biggest challenge for me!
> My mind keeps warning me about using my beautiful belongings:
> "this is too nice for every day", "don´t touch it, you´ll spoil/break it", "you´ll never be able to replace this if you ruin it", "don´t ever get near to food when wearing this- you´ll stain it"....
> Haha!
> 
> On Christmas Eve after (finally!) putting on a never worn before (I got it as an unfinished job from the daughter of a tailor and finished it myself) 50ies cocktail dress paired with a new hat and my auntie´s mink cocktail jacket for the late afternoon I actually changed my outfit before cooking dinner into 70ies plays 40ies black polyester jersey out of sheer panic to stain my dress that would certainly need dry cleaning (it´s raw silk with metallic threads)...  thinking about it I see two possible solutions: a) learn to act, walk, sit, even cook like the lady who would have worn outfits like this in their time or b) stick with good old 70ies polyester! These are the vintage dresses I do get a lot of wear out of, because even me cannot spoil them!


I have a terrible time wearing my nice clothes now that I'm home all the time, cooking every day. For me, my nice clothes are everything that hasn't yet gotten stained. Pre-pandemic, I would wear nice clothes when we went somewhere and then almost always change into lounge clothes as soon as we got home. I can't see myself breaking out of this mindset.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Question for those of us wanting to shed a few bags over 2021:
> 
> We spend a lot of time discussing why we buy bags but not so much editing. I'd like to let go of at least 2 in Jan and that's just a beginning. Where do I start?
> 
> Doesn't have to be selling, could be just giving away.
> 
> What is you top priority for letting go of a bag?
> 
> 1. Not a wearable/pleasing colour
> 2. Use (or lack of)
> 3. Price (sell it now to accumulate funds or worry about depreciation of you wear first)
> 4. Worry about using because of delicacy
> 5. Too many of the same (style/colour/other)
> 6. Too worn (I'm laughing at myself because it's doubtful it will ever apply to me unless we're talking boots not bags)
> 7. Too dated
> 8. Too big/small/heavy (something we often don't discover until we use)
> 9. Too showy/plain/awful (file under 'what was I thinking)
> 10. Easy come easy go (done it's time and it was an extra)
> 11. Other reason (enlighten us).
> 12. To raise money for a certain cause (maybe favourite charity)
> 13. Biggest first (clear some space)
> 
> So far I'm thinking of a 1970s vintage cognac, saddle leather briefcase - heavy, but it's the kind of thing I could see myself buying again if I'm not careful. I don't know why I have such a thing for briefcases. I even have a folding one from Aquascutum I've never used (not getting rid of that one).
> 
> Another is small rust-brown, brass-studded '00s 'Domino' bag from Sonia Rykiel that weighs a ton. I have a black/silver one that's much lighter which I'm keeping. I'll never get anything like my money back from it but it's just too heavy and small for all day, and wrong colour for evening. Then again, I do love my Sonia Rykiel. Then, there's my blush nubuck Vivienne Westwood, on and off sale for years, it's _supposed_ to look aged, the problem is convincing others that is, they think it's just dirt but it was bought new like that, part of the 'punk' aesthetic design. I could give these to charity.
> 
> Last year I gave a lot of my mother's less personally precious pieces to a certain charity that does Ebay as well as a designer boutique rail and raised over £700 just with these bits (some fine jewellery in the mix). They seem to be able to sell better than me, and so long as someone gets money I'm not upset.  OT, but I just saw someone able to buy a BV for $15 from goodwill, if I gave a BV to charity I'd be furious if they only put it out for peanuts. The point of giving to charity is raise as much funds as possible for the cause, not just dump unwanted 'stuff'.


1. Not a wearable/pleasing colour
2. Use (or lack of)
4. Worry about using because of delicacy
5. Too many of the same (style/colour/other)
6. Too worn (I'm laughing at myself because it's doubtful it will ever apply to me unless we're talking boots not bags)
8. Too big/small/heavy (something we often don't discover until we use)
9. Too showy/plain/awful (file under 'what was I thinking)

The above are the reasons I've gotten rid of bags. Mostly, because for whatever reason, I'm not using them enough. I have sold bags that were beautiful but I was worried they would get stained or worn looking if I carried them (#4 delicacy.) 

If I get a new bag that is the same color as another in my collection, I might get rid of the older one if I determine I only need one bag that color. I recently got a new red bag after I already said I had the perfect red bag in my collection and didn't need another. Neither of them are going. 

I have gotten rid of bags because they were too worn. Either I couldn't rehab them to the way I liked, or they had softened too much in a style that I felt was best staying structured.

Too big or heavy bags usually don't last a day in my closet, so those get returned or listed for sale immediately. I've gotten rid of too small bags but lately I've kept some as I've downsized enough to be able to use some of the them, at least occasionally.

Once in awhile, I'll get a showy bag I really like but decide it isn't for me. I'm not quite that flashy so those end up going, like these bags. I feel the same about colorblock - I like them in the store but not as much when I try to coordinate them with my wardrobe.


----------



## Hazzelnut

papertiger said:


> Question for those of us wanting to shed a few bags over 2021:
> 
> We spend a lot of time discussing why we buy bags but not so much editing. I'd like to let go of at least 2 in Jan and that's just a beginning. Where do I start?
> 
> Doesn't have to be selling, could be just giving away.
> 
> What is you top priority for letting go of a bag?
> 
> 1. Not a wearable/pleasing colour
> 2. Use (or lack of)
> 3. Price (sell it now to accumulate funds or worry about depreciation of you wear first)
> 4. Worry about using because of delicacy
> 5. Too many of the same (style/colour/other)
> 6. Too worn (I'm laughing at myself because it's doubtful it will ever apply to me unless we're talking boots not bags)
> 7. Too dated
> 8. Too big/small/heavy (something we often don't discover until we use)
> 9. Too showy/plain/awful (file under 'what was I thinking)
> 10. Easy come easy go (done it's time and it was an extra)
> 11. Other reason (enlighten us).
> 12. To raise money for a certain cause (maybe favourite charity)
> 13. Biggest first (clear some space)
> 
> So far I'm thinking of a 1970s vintage cognac, saddle leather briefcase - heavy, but it's the kind of thing I could see myself buying again if I'm not careful. I don't know why I have such a thing for briefcases. I even have a folding one from Aquascutum I've never used (not getting rid of that one).
> 
> Another is small rust-brown, brass-studded '00s 'Domino' bag from Sonia Rykiel that weighs a ton. I have a black/silver one that's much lighter which I'm keeping. I'll never get anything like my money back from it but it's just too heavy and small for all day, and wrong colour for evening. Then again, I do love my Sonia Rykiel. Then, there's my blush nubuck Vivienne Westwood, on and off sale for years, it's _supposed_ to look aged, the problem is convincing others that is, they think it's just dirt but it was bought new like that, part of the 'punk' aesthetic design. I could give these to charity.
> 
> Last year I gave a lot of my mother's less personally precious pieces to a certain charity that does Ebay as well as a designer boutique rail and raised over £700 just with these bits (some fine jewellery in the mix). They seem to be able to sell better than me, and so long as someone gets money I'm not upset.  OT, but I just saw someone able to buy a BV for $15 from goodwill, if I gave a BV to charity I'd be furious if they only put it out for peanuts. The point of giving to charity is raise as much funds as possible for the cause, not just dump unwanted 'stuff'.



I worked for my local Oxfam and we got a whole bag of authentic LV. Had to fight to be able to list it on eBay for a decent price. Biggest regret is someone got to the St Cloud before I did!

I totally agree with all of this!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Question for those of us wanting to shed a few bags over 2021:
> 
> We spend a lot of time discussing why we buy bags but not so much editing. I'd like to let go of at least 2 in Jan and that's just a beginning. Where do I start?
> 
> Doesn't have to be selling, could be just giving away.
> 
> What is you top priority for letting go of a bag?
> 
> 1. Not a wearable/pleasing colour
> 2. Use (or lack of)
> 3. Price (sell it now to accumulate funds or worry about depreciation of you wear first)
> 4. Worry about using because of delicacy
> 5. Too many of the same (style/colour/other)
> 6. Too worn (I'm laughing at myself because it's doubtful it will ever apply to me unless we're talking boots not bags)
> 7. Too dated
> 8. Too big/small/heavy (something we often don't discover until we use)
> 9. Too showy/plain/awful (file under 'what was I thinking)
> 10. Easy come easy go (done it's time and it was an extra)
> 11. Other reason (enlighten us).
> 12. To raise money for a certain cause (maybe favourite charity)
> 13. Biggest first (clear some space)
> 
> So far I'm thinking of a 1970s vintage cognac, saddle leather briefcase - heavy, but it's the kind of thing I could see myself buying again if I'm not careful. I don't know why I have such a thing for briefcases. I even have a folding one from Aquascutum I've never used (not getting rid of that one).
> 
> Another is small rust-brown, brass-studded '00s 'Domino' bag from Sonia Rykiel that weighs a ton. I have a black/silver one that's much lighter which I'm keeping. I'll never get anything like my money back from it but it's just too heavy and small for all day, and wrong colour for evening. Then again, I do love my Sonia Rykiel. Then, there's my blush nubuck Vivienne Westwood, on and off sale for years, it's _supposed_ to look aged, the problem is convincing others that is, they think it's just dirt but it was bought new like that, part of the 'punk' aesthetic design. I could give these to charity.
> 
> Last year I gave a lot of my mother's less personally precious pieces to a certain charity that does Ebay as well as a designer boutique rail and raised over £700 just with these bits (some fine jewellery in the mix). They seem to be able to sell better than me, and so long as someone gets money I'm not upset.  OT, but I just saw someone able to buy a BV for $15 from goodwill, if I gave a BV to charity I'd be furious if they only put it out for peanuts. The point of giving to charity is raise as much funds as possible for the cause, not just dump unwanted 'stuff'.



Letting go of a bag is a totally emotional decision for me. When I spot one of my bags and there´s no feeling, no love, no connection I know it´s time to say good-bey.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Yes, I like @keodi’s goal, too!
> “My goal overall is to have a curated wardrobe that truly suits my lifestyle, and not my fantasy one.”
> Thanks for posting this article @880. I know I am old when the author has to explain what Y2K is referring to!   Clearly, I am not the target audience. I think I spied a reference to a Dior Gambler Dice Bowling Bag and I believe @cowgirlsboots has one, too!
> I would happily shop your closet @880.
> Best wishes with your house purchase/renovation and move.



Yes, @More bags, I do have exactly this black Dior Gambler Dice Bag. I was happy to see it in the article. It has been an HG for me for a long time and took a long winded way to come to me. I still haven´t worn it, yet (frightened to lose the dice!), but it sits next to my work table and sparks joy. All my HG bags are from the Galliano era. No idea what it is, but there has always been a strong emotional connection with his designs, even before I knew they were his and researched him. It might be the playful and very emotional storytelling.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

papertiger said:


> That's OK, where I donate has a manager with lifetime of experience with fashion and luxury. Most charity shops in the UK now have stringent targets and KPIs like most other businesses, most run on volunteer labour who only get a _per diem_ for lunch. As you say, some workers are not always employable elsewhere in a competitive job market, others as a means to (re)enter it, but all should be designated various roles that benefit the charity as well as their skill-set.  I don't know how it is in other countries or where you are, but even on a practically dying high-street, charities sadly only get reduced business rates for leases, and still have to pay all overheads. Where my stuff goes, they have have a constant stream of full-time hard-nosed dealers, semi-professional thrifters who flip cheap good stuff (even pile on the pressure to reduce prices further) as well as the general public, so rules are very strict who marks things up and/or works the till.  These stores are just a small part of raising donations, they're often to raise the profile of the charity, like brand awareness, most charity money comes from cash donations and wills.


Oh wow, major miscommunication! 
I thought you were familiar with Goodwill stores in the US. My comments are strictly applied to that specific scenario mentioned, where a BV was priced $15 at a Goodwill, We were not having the same conversation in the least.  I just checked and it's not in the UK, only these countries :
	

		
			
		

		
	



So *of course* you probably thought a Goodwill ( https://www.goodwill.org/ ) was similar to the place you donate to with dealers and experts, etc... (That sounds awesome! Never heard of such a place!) 
So then when you read the story of the woman who found a BV at Goodwill for $15 is empathizing with the woman who donated the bag, feeling sorry for her and thinking she would be furious in her shoes. But, in fact, the situations have nothing in common. 

People don't give BVs to Goodwill for the purpose of helping a cause. People don't give BVs to Goodwill *period*. Not unless they are destroyed beyond value. 

People dump (low value donations of) clothes & household goods at Goodwill to be rid of them fast. How can you find a BV at a Goodwill? Easy. The owner's dead. The bag was part of an entire estate and no one involved in the process of  bequeathing the woman's earthly belongings, and none of her beneficiaries had ever heard of BV. So her Estate, after family took what they wanted, would have been then bundled together and dropped off at a Goodwill, with no compensation other than convenience. 

It's not uncommon that amongst the survivors of any given deceased person, there is not a designer purse enthusiast among them to recognize the value of a used bag. In fact I would say we are in the small minority in the population, so....most of the time there isn't a brand savvy person emptying a deceased woman's closet and processing the items forwards to some kind of destination, or landfill.

And regards to the labor involved of volunteers at the place you donate at in Europe, vs in the US, the staff at Goodwill stores, or my staff at a federally funded public charity founded in 1965, have absolutely nothing  in common. *Zilch*
So yeah we were having two different conversations.  How very funny. SorryI made stupid assumptions.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4938324
> View attachment 4938325
> 
> A peace offering for daring to disagree!


Even before reading the caption I knew what it was...   Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> That's OK, where I donate has a manager with lifetime of experience with fashion and luxury. Most charity shops in the UK now have stringent targets and KPIs like most other businesses, most run on volunteer labour who only get a _per diem_ for lunch. As you say, some workers are not always employable elsewhere in a competitive job market, others as a means to (re)enter it, but all should be designated various roles that benefit the charity as well as their skill-set.  I don't know how it is in other countries or where you are, but even on a practically dying high-street, charities sadly only get reduced business rates for leases, and still have to pay all overheads. Where my stuff goes, they have have a constant stream of full-time hard-nosed dealers, semi-professional thrifters who flip cheap good stuff (even pile on the pressure to reduce prices further) as well as the general public, so rules are very strict who marks things up and/or works the till.  These stores are just a small part of raising donations, they're often to raise the profile of the charity, like brand awareness, most charity money comes from cash donations and wills.
> 
> A gift is a gift. But I don't enjoy being taken for a mug either. I prefer to give my bags to people who will enjoy using them (that may not necessarily mean someone who can't afford one new) or I donate things to raise funds for people/animals that are in dire need of every penny. I can sell on Ebay like anyone, I may give to another, to charity, or put money towards ice-cream, it's my choice.



I think when donating a valuable item to a charity it would be best to speak to the manager, explain the value and suggest a retail price to avoid mistakes.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I have a terrible time wearing my nice clothes now that I'm home all the time, cooking every day. For me, my nice clothes are everything that hasn't yet gotten stained. Pre-pandemic, I would wear nice clothes when we went somewhere and then almost always change into lounge clothes as soon as we got home. I can't see myself breaking out of this mindset.



I´ve been brought up in exactly the same mindset: good clothes for going out, home clothes for at home. Especially at the moment I don´t go anywhere, so at home (and this is a very makeshift environment not far away from what other people would consider to be a building site) is the only chance to enjoy all my beautiful vintage. 
70ies is easy to wear and care for, no problem with that for at home, but everything else remains a huge challenge. 

At least- and I am proud of myself for getting there- meanwhile I wear some of my designer bags to the grocery store and have my Dior wallet in daily use. 

Before I only wore -without any restrictions- vintage bags on a daily basis. They all never minded and never suffered beyond fixable. 
I think that´s something to learn from, too. 
Even a black doctor bag, bought for 5 Euro at a boot sale and worn everyday for 3 or 4 years in a row until it looked a total mess fixed up beautifully with a few hours work.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> 1. Not a wearable/pleasing colour
> 2. Use (or lack of)
> 4. Worry about using because of delicacy
> 5. Too many of the same (style/colour/other)
> 6. Too worn (I'm laughing at myself because it's doubtful it will ever apply to me unless we're talking boots not bags)
> 8. Too big/small/heavy (something we often don't discover until we use)
> 9. Too showy/plain/awful (file under 'what was I thinking)
> 
> The above are the reasons I've gotten rid of bags. Mostly, because for whatever reason, I'm not using them enough. I have sold bags that were beautiful but I was worried they would get stained or worn looking if I carried them (#4 delicacy.)
> 
> If I get a new bag that is the same color as another in my collection, I might get rid of the older one if I determine I only need one bag that color. I recently got a new red bag after I already said I had the perfect red bag in my collection and didn't need another. Neither of them are going.
> 
> I have gotten rid of bags because they were too worn. Either I couldn't rehab them to the way I liked, or they had softened too much in a style that I felt was best staying structured.
> 
> Too big or heavy bags usually don't last a day in my closet, so those get returned or listed for sale immediately. I've gotten rid of too small bags but lately I've kept some as I've downsized enough to be able to use some of the them, at least occasionally.
> 
> Once in awhile, I'll get a showy bag I really like but decide it isn't for me. I'm not quite that flashy so those end up going, like these bags. I feel the same about colorblock - I like them in the store but not as much when I try to coordinate them with my wardrobe.



Thank you for the in-depth rundown. All excellent reasons. 

Loving those fish bags, they're amazing. I don't think I could get ever, rid of the one on the right. I have had some very colourful picture bags many years ago, I remember a tote with pics of Marilyn Monroe. I still have some novelty bags, mostly these were made for me by friends that happened to be accessory or fashion designers. An angel's wing (straps on to my back naturally  ) a Medusa collage on denim tote made from my friend's past collections. One rehomed, an oversized hobo made out of an upzycled leather skirt with embroidered skills (I think it went 2020) the style was a past me I won't be again.  

A perfect shade of red is one of the hardest things to find, you found 2.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve been brought up in exactly the same mindset: good clothes for going out, home clothes for at home. Especially at the moment I don´t go anywhere, so at home (and this is a very makeshift environment not far away from what other people would consider to be a building site) is the only chance to enjoy all my beautiful vintage.
> 70ies is easy to wear and care for, no problem with that for at home, but everything else remains a huge challenge.
> 
> At least- and I am proud of myself for getting there- meanwhile I wear some of my designer bags to the grocery store and have my Dior wallet in daily use.
> 
> Before I only wore -without any restrictions- vintage bags on a daily basis. They all never minded and never suffered beyond fixable.
> I think that´s something to learn from, too.
> Even a black doctor bag, bought for 5 Euro at a boot sale and worn everyday for 3 or 4 years in a row until it looked a total mess fixed up beautifully with a few hours work.



People forget that leather is such a serviceable material (unlike most plastics). Worth putting in the effort, especially for irreplaceable bags.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Letting go of a bag is a totally emotional decision for me. When I spot one of my bags and there´s no feeling, no love, no connection I know it´s time to say good-bey.



Very good point. 

Once I make the decision to keep, I love things more and more after they've been with me a while. I need to put some into my decisions, for RTW, it's not such a problem.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh wow, major miscommunication!
> I thought you were familiar with Goodwill stores in the US. My comments are strictly applied to that specific scenario mentioned, where a BV was priced $15 at a Goodwill, We were not having the same conversation in the least.  I just checked and it's not in the UK, only these countries :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938437
> 
> So *of course* you probably thought a Goodwill ( https://www.goodwill.org/ ) was similar to the place you donate to with dealers and experts, etc... (That sounds awesome! Never heard of such a place!)
> So then when you read the story of the woman who found a BV at Goodwill for $15 is empathizing with the woman who donated the bag, feeling sorry for her and thinking she would be furious in her shoes. But, in fact, the situations have nothing in common.
> 
> People don't give BVs to Goodwill for the purpose of helping a cause. People don't give BVs to Goodwill *period*. Not unless they are destroyed beyond value.
> 
> People dump (low value donations of) clothes & household goods at Goodwill to be rid of them fast. How can you find a BV at a Goodwill? Easy. The owner's dead. The bag was part of an entire estate and no one involved in the process of  bequeathing the woman's earthly belongings, and none of her beneficiaries had ever heard of BV. So her Estate, after family took what they wanted, would have been then bundled together and dropped off at a Goodwill, with no compensation other than convenience.
> 
> It's not uncommon that amongst the survivors of any given deceased person, there is not a designer purse enthusiast among them to recognize the value of a used bag. In fact I would say we are in the small minority in the population, so....most of the time there isn't a brand savvy person emptying a deceased woman's closet and processing the items forwards to some kind of destination, or landfill.
> 
> And regards to the labor involved of volunteers at the place you donate at in Europe, vs in the US, the staff at Goodwill stores, or my staff at a federally funded public charity founded in 1965, have absolutely nothing  in common. *Zilch*
> So yeah we were having two different conversations.  How very funny. SorryI made stupid assumptions.


Most of the time I find things overpriced at Goodwill stores. It varies by the community. Nearly all Goodwill stores in California sell anything worth more than $20 online, so it is very hard to find anything I like in the physical stores. I bought a vintage Coach on Goodwill online for over $115. Many of the stores check bags on ebay to see what to price them at. Once in awhile, when traveling, I'll find a Goodwill that prices things like they used to - like the store where every purse was $4 no matter what. I was very lucky to find a Balenciaga for $40 at a Goodwill in Oregon. When I'm making the round of thrift stores we often skip Goodwill because we assume it will be overpriced. Tignanello and Fossil are in the glass case, priced over $20.


----------



## indiaink

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh wow, major miscommunication!
> I thought you were familiar with Goodwill stores in the US. My comments are strictly applied to that specific scenario mentioned, where a BV was priced $15 at a Goodwill...


I've long told my husband if I should go before he does, to get hold of my good friend in Seattle who knows exactly what I have and will make sure it's taken care of. It's not that he doesn't know (by now) what a luxury bag is and what I probably paid, but - he's just a likely to hit up Goodwill unless somebody intervenes.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh wow, major miscommunication!
> I thought you were familiar with Goodwill stores in the US. My comments are strictly applied to that specific scenario mentioned, where a BV was priced $15 at a Goodwill, We were not having the same conversation in the least.  I just checked and it's not in the UK, only these countries :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938437
> 
> So *of course* you probably thought a Goodwill ( https://www.goodwill.org/ ) was similar to the place you donate to with dealers and experts, etc... (That sounds awesome! Never heard of such a place!)
> So then when you read the story of the woman who found a BV at Goodwill for $15 is empathizing with the woman who donated the bag, feeling sorry for her and thinking she would be furious in her shoes. But, in fact, the situations have nothing in common.
> 
> People don't give BVs to Goodwill for the purpose of helping a cause. People don't give BVs to Goodwill *period*. Not unless they are destroyed beyond value.
> 
> People dump (low value donations of) clothes & household goods at Goodwill to be rid of them fast. How can you find a BV at a Goodwill? Easy. The owner's dead. The bag was part of an entire estate and no one involved in the process of  bequeathing the woman's earthly belongings, and none of her beneficiaries had ever heard of BV. So her Estate, after family took what they wanted, would have been then bundled together and dropped off at a Goodwill, with no compensation other than convenience.
> 
> It's not uncommon that amongst the survivors of any given deceased person, there is not a designer purse enthusiast among them to recognize the value of a used bag. In fact I would say we are in the small minority in the population, so....most of the time there isn't a brand savvy person emptying a deceased woman's closet and processing the items forwards to some kind of destination, or landfill.
> 
> And regards to the labor involved of volunteers at the place you donate at in Europe, vs in the US, the staff at Goodwill stores, or my staff at a federally funded public charity founded in 1965, have absolutely nothing  in common. *Zilch*
> So yeah we were having two different conversations.  How very funny. SorryI made stupid assumptions.



My apologies. A bit different. 

I think we have house clearance places here too, they tend to be done/run by professionals for profit and we have to pay, unless a large charity will agree to take things away for free. The sorting would take far too long and be very difficult for most volunteers (most volunteers tend to be pensioners). They do sort, but not usually that kind of quantity. 

We can get something called 'gift aid' here (UK) on money/donations, it's supposed to be an incentive to give to charity, as donors can claim tax back. Charities don't pay tax, so the charity can claim that sum on top of what's already been earned if it's not claimed back by the gifter: https://www.gov.uk/donating-to-charity/gift-aid I have to admit I don't understand it completely, but the manager at the charity I give to just emails me what my donation total is and gift aid is worked out, if I don't claim it, they get that too, and that's fine by me.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> I've long told my husband if I should go before he does, to get hold of my good friend in Seattle who knows exactly what I have and will make sure it's taken care of. It's not that he doesn't know (by now) what a luxury bag is and what I probably paid, but - he's just a likely to hit up Goodwill unless somebody intervenes.



Just don't go @indiaink 

My DH would chuck all my 'stuff' without a second thought and turn it all into land fill  

I guess that'd be one way of being buried with my chattels accompanying me to the afterlife.


----------



## indiaink

papertiger said:


> Just don't go @indiaink
> 
> My DH would chuck all my 'stuff' without a second thought and turn it all into land fill
> 
> I guess that'd be one way of being buried with my chattels accompanying me to the afterlife.


Oh yes, and archaeologists in the years to come will find all sorts of metal objects with you ... providing many a student with months of thesis work.  I like it!!! I'm just looking at my Knots and imagining what's left after years and year and years being buried...


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> Oh yes, and archaeologists in the years to come will find all sorts of metal objects with you ... providing many a student with months of thesis work.  I like it!!! I'm just looking at my Knots and imagining what's left after years and year and years being buried...



Metal detectors at the ready...


----------



## papertiger

This is defiantly one for the metal detectors:

Interesting. I checked on Ebay and found same SR bag and found a bag just like mine (NOT mine https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sonia-rykiel-bag-100-authentic-limited-addition-/324374067779) and it's £200, at least 4 x more than what I expected. Originally, I think it was around £600 (a l o n g time ago) and mine's in even better condition. That gives me hope, donation or dinner, at least that's still something. I don't think I can give it to anyone though, you will not believe how heavy this little guy is. Of course if I had 2, they'd be quite handy as free-weights.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My husband would definitely just have the local Goodwill come pick up.
Maybe Goodwills are different in different parts of the country. I've been to several in a number of states but I totally now believe (based on what the previous poster said about hers in California) that they must be. I was making a big assumption about all Goodwills. So many assumptions, oops!

My husband would be thrilled to be rid of my chattel but might miss me.  He thinks my stuff is very excessive to be sure. I think I'm streamlined compared to howI could be.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

squeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayohwhy

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4938612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


 
these make me wish I was someone who actually wore colors instead of dressing like I work backstage somewhere


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4938612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


verrry nice!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My other latest purchases. These 4 plus my paratay, and a Massaccesi midi Juliet ($135 SHIPPED !!) from eBay and an aphrodite ($75 SHIPPED!) from the MM BST are my 6 December bag purchases. I bought 3 in Nov and Oct but 5 in September and none in 2020 before. 17 total this year. I think. But sold 8. So I've acquired 9.  But I have not lost any money, I've actually profited around $5k this year on bag flips. And that's accounting for a missing in the mail  $750 Chanel. Ok I'm being kind, being scammed by the buyer. Starting a few hours ago I am being attempted scammed the $75 I got for my Burberry trench three weeks ago. 
 I'm done with selling. 
My goals for next year still involve not earning any money at all, but actually spending 12% of my salary on purses and having a 100% acquisition success rate. I just don't want to spend time on it anymore. I want to buy a house and set up a craft room and start crafting with my daughters.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4938612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeeeeee!!!!!!!!



They look so much better than from their 'mug shots'. You must be thrilled, such pretty colour combos, perfect hw pairings.


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> I've long told my husband if I should go before he does, to get hold of my good friend in Seattle who knows exactly what I have and will make sure it's taken care of. It's not that he doesn't know (by now) what a luxury bag is and what I probably paid, but - he's just a likely to hit up Goodwill unless somebody intervenes.


I have a spreadsheet that shows exactly what I paid and I've instructed my daughter to use it if she decides to get rid of my stuff.


papertiger said:


> My apologies. A bit different.
> 
> I think we have house clearance places here too, they tend to be done/run by professionals for profit and we have to pay, unless a large charity will agree to take things away for free. The sorting would take far too long and be very difficult for most volunteers (most volunteers tend to be pensioners). They do sort, but not usually that kind of quantity.
> 
> We can get something called 'gift aid' here (UK) on money/donations, it's supposed to be an incentive to give to charity, as donors can claim tax back. Charities don't pay tax, so the charity can claim that sum on top of what's already been earned if it's not claimed back by the gifter: https://www.gov.uk/donating-to-charity/gift-aid I have to admit I don't understand it completely, but the manager at the charity I give to just emails me what my donation total is and gift aid is worked out, if I don't claim it, they get that too, and that's fine by me.


We have tax deductions for charity too but you can only use it if you itemize your deductions and since they changed the tax code, most people just take the standard deduction.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4938617
> 
> My other latest purchases. These 4 plus my paratay, and a Massaccesi midi Juliet ($135 SHIPPED !!) from eBay and an aphrodite ($75 SHIPPED!) from the MM BST are my 6 December bag purchases. I bought 3 in Nov and Oct but 5 in September and none in 2020 before. 17 total this year. I think. But sold 8. So I've acquired 9.  But I have not lost any money, I've actually profited around $5k this year on bag flips. And that's accounting for a missing in the mail  $750 Chanel. Ok I'm being kind, being scammed by the buyer. Starting a few hours ago I am being attempted scammed the $75 I got for my Burberry trench three weeks ago.
> I'm done with selling.
> My goals for next year still involve not earning any money at all, but actually spending 12% of my salary on purses and having a 100% acquisition success rate. I just don't want to spend time on it anymore. I want to buy a house and set up a craft room and start crafting with my daughters.



I'm glad you profited, and found some lovey bags along the way, but I am _horrified_ at those scammers. I hope karma comes up and bites them on the b*m - hard!


----------



## Vintage Leather

papertiger said:


> Question for those of us wanting to shed a few bags over 2021:
> 
> We spend a lot of time discussing why we buy bags but not so much editing. I'd like to let go of at least 2 in Jan and that's just a beginning. Where do I start?
> 
> Doesn't have to be selling, could be just giving away.
> 
> What is you top priority for letting go of a bag?
> 
> 1. Not a wearable/pleasing colour
> 2. Use (or lack of)
> 3. Price (sell it now to accumulate funds or worry about depreciation of you wear first)
> 4. Worry about using because of delicacy
> 5. Too many of the same (style/colour/other)
> 6. Too worn (I'm laughing at myself because it's doubtful it will ever apply to me unless we're talking boots not bags)
> 7. Too dated
> 8. Too big/small/heavy (something we often don't discover until we use)
> 9. Too showy/plain/awful (file under 'what was I thinking)
> 10. Easy come easy go (done it's time and it was an extra)
> 11. Other reason (enlighten us).
> 12. To raise money for a certain cause (maybe favourite charity)
> 13. Biggest first (clear some space)
> 
> So far I'm thinking of a 1970s vintage cognac, saddle leather briefcase - heavy, but it's the kind of thing I could see myself buying again if I'm not careful. I don't know why I have such a thing for briefcases. I even have a folding one from Aquascutum I've never used (not getting rid of that one).
> 
> Another is small rust-brown, brass-studded '00s 'Domino' bag from Sonia Rykiel that weighs a ton. I have a black/silver one that's much lighter which I'm keeping. I'll never get anything like my money back from it but it's just too heavy and small for all day, and wrong colour for evening. Then again, I do love my Sonia Rykiel. Then, there's my blush nubuck Vivienne Westwood, on and off sale for years, it's _supposed_ to look aged, the problem is convincing others that is, they think it's just dirt but it was bought new like that, part of the 'punk' aesthetic design. I could give these to charity.
> 
> Last year I gave a lot of my mother's less personally precious pieces to a certain charity that does Ebay as well as a designer boutique rail and raised over £700 just with these bits (some fine jewellery in the mix). They seem to be able to sell better than me, and so long as someone gets money I'm not upset.  OT, but I just saw someone able to buy a BV for $15 from goodwill, if I gave a BV to charity I'd be furious if they only put it out for peanuts. The point of giving to charity is raise as much funds as possible for the cause, not just dump unwanted 'stuff'.



The idea that helped me the most in my long tortuous editing journey (I’ve been actively selling and editing my collection for over a decade with varying success) was a concept of:

You and your stuff are in business; you’re the CEO and all your stuff is employees. What job does each thing do? What do you need it to do? How does it support the life you want to live?

So I was able to look at my bag collection and say “I wear this at X,Y and Z.  Who else do I wear in those occasions? Will I have enough of those occasions to justify the redundancy? And which do I like best and why?”

So, I’m not banned. I just have a hiring freeze going on. And I’m not selling crap, I’m career counseling my stuff-employees into new positions.

For example, I have a dark red Mulberry Smithfield and a bright red BV deerskin Creel. One’s a hand-carry satchel, one is a crossbody. One’s sturdy thick leather, the other more delicate and smaller. When looking all the characteristics, they are dramatically different bags. But they do the same darn job. Letting go of one allowed the other to be better at doing it’s job. 

Now, clutches? Their primary job is to sparkle and make me smile and I treat them like art. So, having a ridiculously high level of redundancy is fine as long as I still have space for them.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Another thing that is common in the US that might not be as prevalent in other countries is estate liquidators.

Basically, these are companies that will come in after the family has taken what they want, and get rid of the rest. They take a percentage of the final sales (usually between 20-50%) They’ll contact dealers, have estates sales, contact consignment shops. What isn’t gone in a week to three (depending on the size of the estate and how many employees the liquidators have) is hauled to the dump or donation center, and they’ll cut a check for the heirs.

They’re really common in Arizona, Florida and a lot of places where elderly relatives live away from their families.  I worked at one a few decades ago; it was startling and appalling and fascinating and I kept thinking “if you just took a few months, you could have made so much more...”

An estate that I appraised at close to $150k worth of stuff resale prices  (Gucci scarves, all-clad pans, Tiffany sterling bar ware set, furs, Radko Christmas ornaments were some of the highlights) the heirs received a $12k check.

But they operate under the idea that something is better than nothing and the whole goal is to get it done fast.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> Another thing that is common in the US that might not be as prevalent in other countries is estate liquidators.
> 
> Basically, these are companies that will come in after the family has taken what they want, and get rid of the rest. They take a percentage of the final sales (usually between 20-50%) They’ll contact dealers, have estates sales, contact consignment shops. What isn’t gone in a week to three (depending on the size of the estate and how many employees the liquidators have) is hauled to the dump or donation center, and they’ll cut a check for the heirs.
> 
> They’re really common in Arizona, Florida and a lot of places where elderly relatives live away from their families.  I worked at one a few decades ago; it was startling and appalling and fascinating and I kept thinking “if you just took a few months, you could have made so much more...”
> 
> An estate that I appraised at close to $150k worth of stuff resale prices  (Gucci scarves, all-clad pans, Tiffany sterling bar ware set, furs, Radko Christmas ornaments were some of the highlights) the heirs received a $12k check.
> 
> But they operate under the idea that something is better than nothing and the whole goal is to get it done fast.


It depresses me to go to estate sales. The worst is when they have photo albums. It makes me so sad that no one cares about these people's history and the things they considered important.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

papertiger said:


> They look so much better than from their 'mug shots'. You must be thrilled, such pretty colour combos, perfect hw pairings.


Oh thank you! This is awful lighting too. I'll take a sunlight pic tomorrow and the color and hw will really be spectacular! 


papertiger said:


> I'm glad you profited, and found some lovey bags along the way, but I am _horrified_ at those scammers. I hope karma comes up and bites them on the b*m - hard!


Me too. I mean cmon. You tell your bank over three weeks later that you didn't authorize a PayPal payment? Did someone else hack her eBay and pretend to be her when bidding? And the shipping address had the item sent to her. So what the ever living *beep* is she thinking to claim the whole thing as fraud? That's a long and implausible chain of events. And the chanel purse buyer asked to return and I took it and then the post marked it as delivered so she was refunded. But I never got it. A couple days later it says on the tracking "insufficient address return to sender" and then a couple days later "j doe signed for it at 5:58pm". But I reached out to Jane doe who then claimed she did not receive it. I tell eBay this and they tell me I'm SOL. Paypal tells me to resolve through eBay. So....yeah. I am just out the purse.


whateve said:


> It depresses me to go to estate sales. The worst is when they have photo albums. It makes me so sad that no one cares about these people's history and the things they considered important.


Me too.


----------



## travelbliss

It can be very disenchanting,  clearing out bags, wondering how to find new homes for them. Over the years, I accumulated various sorts of bags.  I have a strange attraction to denim style bags,  and I found a box of denim backpacks, messengers, etc.  along with various other brands (Dooney, Ralph Lauren, Patricia Nash, Brahmin, Burberry, Mulberry, random ones from discount stores, MK, etc).  I had no idea where to put them, so I started piling them into my garden tub, which I never use.  This continued for over a year, until COVID struck and I had time off from work to finally do something with them.  I had imagined grand plans to photograph and list some on ebay,  until I realized after listing one or 2,  what a hassle and headache it was to deal with buyer's complaints, fees, shipping, etc..etc....so the pile remained untouched and grew some more.   I made a decision to only use my favorite brand, and eliminate the rest.   The ones that I could resell to FP or Yoogi's,  I did,  mostly at a loss.   The rest went into 3 very large boxes and my hubby dropped them off at the Goodwill so we could write them off our taxes this year.   I thought I would feel seriously deflated after these left the house, but surprisingly,  I don't!     The title of the thread is my mantra now.  If it won't fit into the dedicated space I have for my collection (1 in, 1 out)  I can't acquire it.   I do seem to find myself wanting to add more SLGs and accessories though... Anyway, sorry to ramble on but my point is,  that sometimes your best intentions to profit from your unused bags will wither down to just donating them to a charity, _and it can feel liberating_.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Question for those of us wanting to shed a few bags over 2021:
> 
> *We spend a lot of time discussing why we buy bags but not so much editing.* I'd like to let go of at least 2 in Jan and that's just a beginning. Where do I start?
> 
> Doesn't have to be selling, could be just giving away.
> 
> *What is you top priority for letting go of a bag?*
> 
> 1. Not a wearable/pleasing colour
> 2. Use (or lack of)
> 3. Price (sell it now to accumulate funds or worry about depreciation of you wear first)
> 4. Worry about using because of delicacy
> 5. Too many of the same (style/colour/other)
> 6. Too worn (I'm laughing at myself because it's doubtful it will ever apply to me unless we're talking boots not bags)
> 7. Too dated
> 8. Too big/small/heavy (something we often don't discover until we use)
> 9. Too showy/plain/awful (file under 'what was I thinking)
> 10. Easy come easy go (done it's time and it was an extra)
> 11. Other reason (enlighten us).
> 12. To raise money for a certain cause (maybe favourite charity)
> 13. Biggest first (clear some space)
> 
> So far I'm thinking of a 1970s vintage cognac, saddle leather briefcase - heavy, but it's the kind of thing I could see myself buying again if I'm not careful. I don't know why I have such a thing for briefcases. I even have a folding one from Aquascutum I've never used (not getting rid of that one).
> 
> Another is small rust-brown, brass-studded '00s 'Domino' bag from Sonia Rykiel that weighs a ton. I have a black/silver one that's much lighter which I'm keeping. I'll never get anything like my money back from it but it's just too heavy and small for all day, and wrong colour for evening. Then again, I do love my Sonia Rykiel. Then, there's my blush nubuck Vivienne Westwood, on and off sale for years, it's _supposed_ to look aged, the problem is convincing others that is, they think it's just dirt but it was bought new like that, part of the 'punk' aesthetic design. I could give these to charity.
> 
> Last year I gave a lot of my mother's less personally precious pieces to a certain charity that does Ebay as well as a designer boutique rail and raised over £700 just with these bits (some fine jewellery in the mix). They seem to be able to sell better than me, and so long as someone gets money I'm not upset.  OT, but I just saw someone able to buy a BV for $15 from goodwill, if I gave a BV to charity I'd be furious if they only put it out for peanuts. The point of giving to charity is raise as much funds as possible for the cause, not just dump unwanted 'stuff'.


This is a very thoughtful question.
*We spend a lot of time discussing why we buy bags but not so much editing. What is your top priority for letting go of a bag?*

*Nerd alert - long post*
First, I like to ask, what is your goal? Which bags to exit will vary based on the goal, the why, for example,

To generate maximum cash => sell highest resale value bags
To generate quick return => sell well known/popular styles and brands
To make room => sell largest bags
I spent time reflecting on why I exited bags from my bag wardrobe and identified key themes, including,

Functional issues
My style changed
My lifestyle changed
They are not being worn
They are being replaced with something I like better
If I am not reaching for a bag, I like to understand why, is it the size, colour, style, high maintenance or functionality?

Too heavy
Too big
Too small capacity
Short strap drop
Strap is too long
Too boxy
Base is too wide/sticks out from my body
Not easy to use, ex. fiddly clasp
Opening is too hard to get into
Colour doesn’t coordinate with my wardrobe
Faux leather
Leather or material doesn’t feel good
Style looks dated
I no longer like/use that style, ex. monogram
I have something similar/does the same job that I like better
Duplicate colour, function, style to another bag I like more
Duplicate pattern (canvas) to another bag I like more
Open top, items spill out when bag falls over
Zipper slides open while in use
Things fall out, ex. foldover clutch
I couldn’t keep it looking as fresh as I wanted to, ex. white, damier azur, vachetta
Requires work to use it, ex. transfer wallet contents into WOC
Bag is not wearing well, handles, seams, corners
Lifestyle change, no longer need corporate style bags
Maintaining collection size, ie. one in one out
I bought it when I really wanted something else
It has served its purpose
Doesn’t work in my predominant climate, ex. doesn’t fit over winter coats when I live in a climate with a long winter, or exotic in wet climate
I have multiples
I have someone who wants to buy it or someone who likes it and I can donate it to them
An alternate approach to decluttering is to think of what do I want to keep vs. what do I want to get rid of.

Collect, choose, eliminate, organize
What do I use regularly and love
Keep what you use, need and love
Purge anything you don’t need, use, want or love
Would I buy this now
Photograph different groups of bags (by colour, size, brand, function, etc.), identify your favourite and least favourite bag
Have I worn it in the past 12 months (ETA: not as strong a criteria for me, currently; are there special art pieces you want to keep, limited edition pieces, specific function bags, etc.)
Do I love it
Do I love the way it makes me feel when I carry it
Does it represent my current style, lifestyle
Is this looking worn out
Does it project the image I want to project
Would I reach for this over similar pieces
Can I think of three outfits I would wear this with
Do I have somewhere to wear it? (think in non Covid times)
Do I need this, does this bag still fill a particular need
Best wishes to all of us on choosing to keep and use our most loved bags.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Thank you for explaining the concept of acquisition rate. I am going to try this! in 2019, I purchased an HG expensive item, my 30cm Black togo Birkin, I wore it a lot! it's surprisingly  practical  however, I find, I'm not fond of the togo leather, the color isn't saturated as I'd like it looks like a soft black than a true black unlike my Kelly, which is deeply saturated. I'm now considering replacing it same specs but with the new leather Veau Jonathan, what do you guys think? this will be a challenge for me as I don't have a boutique close to me. One is supposed to open in early 2021, we'll see.. @More bags @880 , @papertiger all opinions welcome from everyone.  The fine Jewelry pieces I plan to add are, an  18k yellow gold Tiffany Elsa Peretti bean bracelet, and an Elsa peretti  platinum and diamond bean necklace.
> 
> 2020 put a wrench in things for sure! great goals for 2021!
> 
> Great goals! i'm with you on the shopping sustainably!





keodi said:


> Thank you for your input, I've decided to re-home my togo Birkin 30cm to get VJ leather Birkin. LVMH is the reason why i have made acquiring my T wishlist items this year, as i'm not at all happy with LVMH's takeover of the brand.


Congratulations on your decision! I love swift/Veau Jonathan. 
Your planned jewelry acquisitions sound divine. I love EP pieces - great choices @keodi!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> *I start by looking at my collection in its entirety. If something stands out markedly as my least favourite out of the lot, is too heavy, is too cumbersome to get in and out of*, or falls into your #10 "easy come, easy go", then it is time to leave my closet.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> So glad you made this post.  I need to give this serious thought.  I have never sold a bag but I really need to “shed” for 2020.  Maybe we need a week (or month) of posting bags that are “in the shed” for any of the reasons you state above.  I could probably use some advice on whether I should venture into selling..or just continue to donate, gift, or keep.  In any case, I have to do something..but still with *whateve* on wanting it to be a stress free year.





papertiger said:


> 'In the shed' is a great idea


@essiedub I love your play on words, putting bags to shed in the shed, like @diane278’s closet of departing bags!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4938324
> View attachment 4938325
> 
> A peace offering for daring to disagree!


Adorable!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and they are the biggest challenge for me!
> My mind keeps warning me about using my beautiful belongings:
> "this is too nice for every day", "don´t touch it, you´ll spoil/break it", "you´ll never be able to replace this if you ruin it", "don´t ever get near to food when wearing this- you´ll stain it"....
> Haha!
> 
> On Christmas Eve after (finally!) putting on a never worn before (I got it as an unfinished job from the daughter of a tailor and finished it myself) 50ies cocktail dress paired with a new hat and my auntie´s mink cocktail jacket for the late afternoon I actually changed my outfit before cooking dinner into 70ies plays 40ies black polyester jersey out of sheer panic to stain my dress that would certainly need dry cleaning (it´s raw silk with metallic threads)...  thinking about it I see two possible solutions: a) learn to act, walk, sit, even cook like the lady who would have worn outfits like this in their time or b) stick with good old 70ies polyester! These are the vintage dresses I do get a lot of wear out of, because even me cannot spoil them!


Gorgeous sounding outfits @cowgirlsboots! I’m sure you looked like a million bucks!
DH and I used some Asian themed dishes to set the table for an Asian themed meal, complete with bamboo placemats, chopsticks, chopstick rests and beautiful Japanese style painted dishes. We had a conversation about using what we have and not saving things for a special occasion. We also grimace at a side story of older DS and fancy sneakers he desired for a long time and received as a gift last Christmas. They are a lighter colour, he didn’t want to get them dirty, didn’t wear them often and has now outgrown them.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yes, @More bags, I do have exactly this black Dior Gambler Dice Bag. I was happy to see it in the article. It has been an HG for me for a long time and took a long winded way to come to me. I still haven´t worn it, yet (frightened to lose the dice!), but it sits next to my work table and sparks joy. All my HG bags are from the Galliano era. No idea what it is, but there has always been a strong emotional connection with his designs, even before I knew they were his and researched him. It might be the playful and very emotional storytelling.


I’m glad you were able to add this bag to your collection!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> 1. Not a wearable/pleasing colour
> 2. Use (or lack of)
> 4. Worry about using because of delicacy
> 5. Too many of the same (style/colour/other)
> 6. Too worn (I'm laughing at myself because it's doubtful it will ever apply to me unless we're talking boots not bags)
> 8. Too big/small/heavy (something we often don't discover until we use)
> 9. Too showy/plain/awful (file under 'what was I thinking)
> 
> The above are the reasons I've gotten rid of bags. Mostly, because for whatever reason, I'm not using them enough. I have sold bags that were beautiful but I was worried they would get stained or worn looking if I carried them (#4 delicacy.)
> 
> If I get a new bag that is the same color as another in my collection, I might get rid of the older one if I determine I only need one bag that color. I recently got a new red bag after I already said I had the perfect red bag in my collection and didn't need another. Neither of them are going.
> 
> I have gotten rid of bags because they were too worn. Either I couldn't rehab them to the way I liked, or they had softened too much in a style that I felt was best staying structured.
> 
> Too big or heavy bags usually don't last a day in my closet, so those get returned or listed for sale immediately. I've gotten rid of too small bags but lately I've kept some as I've downsized enough to be able to use some of the them, at least occasionally.
> 
> Once in awhile, I'll get a showy bag I really like but decide it isn't for me. I'm not quite that flashy so those end up going, like these bags. I feel the same about colorblock - I like them in the store but not as much when I try to coordinate them with my wardrobe.


Great analysis. I would love to see your red bags @whateve!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your decision! I love swift/Veau Jonathan.
> Your planned jewelry acquisitions sound divine. I love EP pieces - great choices @keodi!


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4938612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeeeeee!!!!!!!!





SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4938617
> 
> My other latest purchases. These 4 plus my paratay, and a Massaccesi midi Juliet ($135 SHIPPED !!) from eBay and an aphrodite ($75 SHIPPED!) from the MM BST are my 6 December bag purchases. I bought 3 in Nov and Oct but 5 in September and none in 2020 before. 17 total this year. I think. But sold 8. So I've acquired 9.  But I have not lost any money, I've actually profited around $5k this year on bag flips. And that's accounting for a missing in the mail  $750 Chanel. Ok I'm being kind, being scammed by the buyer. Starting a few hours ago I am being attempted scammed the $75 I got for my Burberry trench three weeks ago.
> I'm done with selling.
> My goals for next year still involve not earning any money at all, but actually spending 12% of my salary on purses and having a 100% acquisition success rate. I just don't want to spend time on it anymore. I want to buy a house and set up a craft room and start crafting with my daughters.


Stunning bags! Congratulations on your successful flipping. Sending voodoo curses to the scammers.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> The idea that helped me the most in my long tortuous editing journey (I’ve been actively selling and editing my collection for over a decade with varying success) was a concept of:
> 
> You and your stuff are in business; you’re the CEO and all your stuff is employees. What job does each thing do? What do you need it to do? How does it support the life you want to live?
> 
> So I was able to look at my bag collection and say “I wear this at X,Y and Z.  Who else do I wear in those occasions? Will I have enough of those occasions to justify the redundancy? And which do I like best and why?”
> 
> So, I’m not banned. I just have a hiring freeze going on. And I’m not selling crap, I’m career counseling my stuff-employees into new positions.
> 
> For example, I have a dark red Mulberry Smithfield and a bright red BV deerskin Creel. One’s a hand-carry satchel, one is a crossbody. One’s sturdy thick leather, the other more delicate and smaller. When looking all the characteristics, they are dramatically different bags. But they do the same darn job. Letting go of one allowed the other to be better at doing it’s job.
> 
> Now, clutches? Their primary job is to sparkle and make me smile and I treat them like art. So, having a ridiculously high level of redundancy is fine as long as I still have space for them.


I love this post, you are such a talented writer @Vintage Leather!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Great analysis. I would love to see your red bags @whateve!


Here they are. Top one is vintage Coach, bottom one is new Coach.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> This is a very thoughtful question.
> *We spend a lot of time discussing why we buy bags but not so much editing. What is your top priority for letting go of a bag?*
> 
> *Nerd alert - long post*
> First, I like to ask, what is your goal? Which bags to exit will vary based on the goal, the why, for example,
> 
> To generate maximum cash => sell highest resale value bags
> To generate quick return => sell well known/popular styles and brands
> To make room => sell largest bags
> I spent time reflecting on why I exited bags from my bag wardrobe and identified key themes, including,
> 
> Functional issues
> My style changed
> My lifestyle changed
> They are not being worn
> They are being replaced with something I like better
> If I am not reaching for a bag, I like to understand why, is it the size, colour, style, high maintenance or functionality?
> 
> Too heavy
> Too big
> Too small capacity
> Short strap drop
> Strap is too long
> Too boxy
> Base is too wide/sticks out from my body
> Not easy to use, ex. fiddly clasp
> Opening is too hard to get into
> Colour doesn’t coordinate with my wardrobe
> Faux leather
> Leather or material doesn’t feel good
> Style looks dated
> I no longer like/use that style, ex. monogram
> I have something similar/does the same job that I like better
> Duplicate colour, function, style to another bag I like more
> Duplicate pattern (canvas) to another bag I like more
> Open top, items spill out when bag falls over
> Zipper slides open while in use
> Things fall out, ex. foldover clutch
> I couldn’t keep it looking as fresh as I wanted to, ex. white, damier azur, vachetta
> Requires work to use it, ex. transfer wallet contents into WOC
> Bag is not wearing well, handles, seams, corners
> Lifestyle change, no longer need corporate style bags
> Maintaining collection size, ie. one in one out
> I bought it when I really wanted something else
> It has served its purpose
> Doesn’t work in my predominant climate, ex. doesn’t fit over winter coats when I live in a climate with a long winter, or exotic in wet climate
> I have multiples
> I have someone who wants to buy it or someone who likes it and I can donate it to them
> An alternate approach to decluttering is to think of what do I want to keep vs. what do I want to get rid of.
> 
> Collect, choose, eliminate, organize
> What do I use regularly and love
> Keep what you use, need and love
> Purge anything you don’t need, use, want or love
> Would I buy this now
> Photograph different groups of bags (by colour, size, brand, function, etc.), identify your favourite and least favourite bag
> Have I worn it in the past 12 months
> Do I love it
> Do I love the way it makes me feel when I carry it
> Does it represent my current style, lifestyle
> Is this looking worn out
> Does it project the image I want to project
> Would I reach for this over similar pieces
> Can I think of three outfits I would wear this with
> Do I have somewhere to wear it? (think in non Covid times)
> Do I need this, does this bag still fill a particular need
> Best wishes to all of us on choosing to keep and use our most loved bags.



I have to pin this - to my head


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Here they are. Top one is vintage Coach, bottom one is new Coach.
> View attachment 4938857
> View attachment 4938858



I won't show the second to my sis, she's a Star fanatic. Both look fabulous in that colour too


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> Thank you for explaining the concept of acquisition rate. I am going to try this! in 2019, I purchased an HG expensive item, my 30cm Black togo Birkin, I wore it a lot! it's surprisingly  practical  however, I find, I'm not fond of the togo leather, the color isn't saturated as I'd like it looks like a soft black than a true black unlike my Kelly, which is deeply saturated. I'm now considering replacing it same specs but with the new leather Veau Jonathan, what do you guys think? this will be a challenge for me as I don't have a boutique close to me. One is supposed to open in early 2021, we'll see.. @More bags @880 , @papertiger all opinions welcome from everyone.  The fine Jewelry pieces I plan to add are, an  18k yellow gold Tiffany Elsa Peretti bean bracelet, and an Elsa peretti  platinum and diamond bean necklace.
> 
> 2020 put a wrench in things for sure! great goals for 2021!
> 
> Great goals! i'm with you on the shopping sustainably!


I love the bean necklace. I was looking at the plain silver or gold version.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Agreed. The briefcase is too heavy and I have better. I think the SR can go, it's just hanging around. The VW used to be a favourite (partly because it was hard to find a pretty Summer bag to use in the city). Maybe I'll do a 2-step plan, firstly list myself and if I can't get modest prices, give to my favourite charity shop (I already have quite a few nice RTW pieces to give them).
> 
> Sort-term goal = 3 bags out in Jan


For me it is usually multiple reasons. I agree try to sell it yourself and go from there. What about a consignment shop that does higher end stuff? I found one a few towns over. She takes a big cut but she also gets more then I could for things.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and they are the biggest challenge for me!
> My mind keeps warning me about using my beautiful belongings:
> "this is too nice for every day", "don´t touch it, you´ll spoil/break it", "you´ll never be able to replace this if you ruin it", "don´t ever get near to food when wearing this- you´ll stain it"....
> Haha!
> 
> On Christmas Eve after (finally!) putting on a never worn before (I got it as an unfinished job from the daughter of a tailor and finished it myself) 50ies cocktail dress paired with a new hat and my auntie´s mink cocktail jacket for the late afternoon I actually changed my outfit before cooking dinner into 70ies plays 40ies black polyester jersey out of sheer panic to stain my dress that would certainly need dry cleaning (it´s raw silk with metallic threads)...  thinking about it I see two possible solutions: a) learn to act, walk, sit, even cook like the lady who would have worn outfits like this in their time or b) stick with good old 70ies polyester! These are the vintage dresses I do get a lot of wear out of, because even me cannot spoil them!


A very waterproof apron would help.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Here they are. Top one is vintage Coach, bottom one is new Coach.
> View attachment 4938857
> View attachment 4938858


These are so pretty! love the stars !


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> For me it is usually multiple reasons. I agree try to sell it yourself and go from there. What about a consignment shop that does higher end stuff? I found one a few towns over. She takes a big cut but she also gets more then I could for things.



I used to that. I gave quite a few things of mine my mother's to the Dress Box years ago (they work out of Liberty and their own shop). They agree with a fixed price and everything on top is theirs. However, they don't do (or didn't do digital then - I know, hello, 21C calling) after they sold a vintage Freddie Fox 1940s hat of mine I gave them more, but they work by giving scrawly bits of paper that I've subsequently lost in a couple of house moves. Dolce and Gabbana shoes (too big) Gucci shoes (to small) vintage stuff, couple of Mum's handbags etc all can't be accounted for.  I guess there's a 'method' to their madness - works for them. Doesn't work for me. Pandora is a whole rigmarole. 

When I was a student I worked for a typical concession place a couple of days a week. Somehow, knowing what actually goes on puts me right-off.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I would wear nice clothes when we went somewhere and then almost always change into lounge clothes as soon as we got home.





cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve been brought up in exactly the same mindset: good clothes for going out, home clothes for at home.


And I was raised to do the opposite! My mum said we dress for ourselves, not other people, so wear what makes you happy at home *and* outdoors. There was no 'Sunday best', it was _always_ 'Sunday best'.
Similarly, food: we were told to serve our own dinners as though we were serving guests.
Both being acts of self respect that would lead to respecting others, in her opinion.
To this day, I eat off of fine china and drink out of crystal glasses, even if I'm only having some rice cakes and a glass of water. My food is always plated in a pleasing manner to the eye (since we eat with our eyes first).
I've failed more at the dressing my best all the time, simply because my ill health has caused me to spend a lot of time in loose PJs. However, under normal circumstances when I'm alive and kicking, I do wear my best even if all I'm doing is sitting at home. Well...I say this, but because my uniform is trousers and a tee or a jumper, it is pretty easy to be "dressed" all the time. It would be different if I wore formal evening gowns at home! 
Another random thing I learned from my mum is to iron my pyjamas. As a child, it confused me that I had to iron something I would sleep in and would crumple in bed. However, as an adult, I can see the value in good habits that are consistently applied across the board. I sleep more deeply as a result of this habit, too.



papertiger said:


> An angel's wing (straps on to my back naturally  ) a Medusa collage on denim tote made from my friend's past collections.


Any chance you have photos of these? They sound pretty unique and all kinds of awesome!


Vintage Leather said:


> You and your stuff are in business; you’re the CEO and all your stuff is employees. What job does each thing do? What do you need it to do? How does it support the life you want to live?


I'll be asking myself these questions when I next come to edit. It's such a good way to look at things. Thanks! 


More bags said:


> @essiedub I love your play on words, putting bags to shed in the shed, like @diane278’s closet of departing bags!


I'm using Diane's concept of a closet for departing bags currently. I do not have a shed but will certainly have an imaginary one when this challenge rolls around! 
Brilliant challenge suggestion @essiedub!


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> And I was raised to do the opposite! My mum said we dress for ourselves, not other people, so wear what makes you happy at home *and* outdoors. There was no 'Sunday best', it was _always_ 'Sunday best'.
> Similarly, food: we were told to serve our own dinners as though we were serving guests.
> Both being acts of self respect that would lead to respecting others, in her opinion.
> To this day, I eat off of fine china and drink out of crystal glasses, even if I'm only having some rice cakes and a glass of water. My food is always plated in a pleasing manner to the eye (since we eat with our eyes first).
> I've failed more at the dressing my best all the time, simply because my ill health has caused me to spend a lot of time in loose PJs. However, under normal circumstances when I'm alive and kicking, I do wear my best even if all I'm doing is sitting at home. Well...I say this, but because my uniform is trousers and a tee or a jumper, it is pretty easy to be "dressed" all the time. It would be different if I wore formal evening gowns at home!
> Another random thing I learned from my mum is to iron my pyjamas. As a child, it confused me that I had to iron something I would sleep in and would crumple in bed. However, as an adult, I can see the value in good habits that are consistently applied across the board. I sleep more deeply as a result of this habit, too.
> 
> 
> Any chance you have photos of these? They sound pretty unique and all kinds of awesome!
> 
> I'll be asking myself these questions when I next come to edit. It's such a good way to look at things. Thanks!
> 
> I'm using Diane's concept of a closet for departing bags currently. I do not have a shed but will certainly have an imaginary one when this challenge rolls around!
> Brilliant challenge suggestion @essiedub!



I've definitely come across my Medusa bag (obviously not Versace) recently, I'll try to have a look


----------



## Lake Effect

More bags said:


> An alternate approach to decluttering is to think of what do I want to keep vs. what do I want to get rid of.
> 
> Collect, choose, eliminate, organize
> What do I use regularly and love
> Keep what you use, need and love
> Purge anything you don’t need, use, want or love
> Would I buy this now
> Photograph different groups of bags (by colour, size, brand, function, etc.), identify your favourite and least favourite bag
> Have I worn it in the past 12 months
> Do I love it
> Do I love the way it makes me feel when I carry it
> Does it represent my current style, lifestyle
> Is this looking worn out
> Does it project the image I want to project
> Would I reach for this over similar pieces
> Can I think of three outfits I would wear this with
> Do I have somewhere to wear it? (think in non Covid times)
> Do I need this, does this bag still fill a particular need
> Best wishes to all of us on choosing to keep and use our most loved bags.


I often think about these things when I look at my bags. This is great, you saved me putting it in print. Now I can print this out and put it with my goals!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

More bags said:


> This is a very thoughtful question.
> *We spend a lot of time discussing why we buy bags but not so much editing. What is your top priority for letting go of a bag?*
> 
> *Nerd alert - long post*
> First, I like to ask, what is your goal? Which bags to exit will vary based on the goal, the why, for example,
> 
> To generate maximum cash => sell highest resale value bags
> To generate quick return => sell well known/popular styles and brands
> To make room => sell largest bags
> I spent time reflecting on why I exited bags from my bag wardrobe and identified key themes, including,
> 
> Functional issues
> My style changed
> My lifestyle changed
> They are not being worn
> They are being replaced with something I like better
> If I am not reaching for a bag, I like to understand why, is it the size, colour, style, high maintenance or functionality?
> 
> Too heavy
> Too big
> Too small capacity
> Short strap drop
> Strap is too long
> Too boxy
> Base is too wide/sticks out from my body
> Not easy to use, ex. fiddly clasp
> Opening is too hard to get into
> Colour doesn’t coordinate with my wardrobe
> Faux leather
> Leather or material doesn’t feel good
> Style looks dated
> I no longer like/use that style, ex. monogram
> I have something similar/does the same job that I like better
> Duplicate colour, function, style to another bag I like more
> Duplicate pattern (canvas) to another bag I like more
> Open top, items spill out when bag falls over
> Zipper slides open while in use
> Things fall out, ex. foldover clutch
> I couldn’t keep it looking as fresh as I wanted to, ex. white, damier azur, vachetta
> Requires work to use it, ex. transfer wallet contents into WOC
> Bag is not wearing well, handles, seams, corners
> Lifestyle change, no longer need corporate style bags
> Maintaining collection size, ie. one in one out
> I bought it when I really wanted something else
> It has served its purpose
> Doesn’t work in my predominant climate, ex. doesn’t fit over winter coats when I live in a climate with a long winter, or exotic in wet climate
> I have multiples
> I have someone who wants to buy it or someone who likes it and I can donate it to them
> An alternate approach to decluttering is to think of what do I want to keep vs. what do I want to get rid of.
> 
> Collect, choose, eliminate, organize
> What do I use regularly and love
> Keep what you use, need and love
> Purge anything you don’t need, use, want or love
> Would I buy this now
> Photograph different groups of bags (by colour, size, brand, function, etc.), identify your favourite and least favourite bag
> Have I worn it in the past 12 months
> Do I love it
> Do I love the way it makes me feel when I carry it
> Does it represent my current style, lifestyle
> Is this looking worn out
> Does it project the image I want to project
> Would I reach for this over similar pieces
> Can I think of three outfits I would wear this with
> Do I have somewhere to wear it? (think in non Covid times)
> Do I need this, does this bag still fill a particular need
> Best wishes to all of us on choosing to keep and use our most loved bags.


Amen
This entire post I could have written. Except not as clearly and accurately.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> I love the bean necklace. I was looking at the plain silver or gold version.


Good taste!   either option is very lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I used to that. I gave quite a few things of mine my mother's to the Dress Box years ago (they work out of Liberty and their own shop). They agree with a fixed price and everything on top is theirs. However, they don't do (or didn't do digital then - I know, hello, 21C calling) after they sold a vintage Freddie Fox 1940s hat of mine I gave them more, but they work by giving scrawly bits of paper that I've subsequently lost in a couple of house moves. Dolce and Gabbana shoes (too big) Gucci shoes (to small) vintage stuff, couple of Mum's handbags etc all can't be accounted for.  I guess there's a 'method' to their madness - works for them. Doesn't work for me. Pandora is a whole rigmarole.
> 
> When I was a student I worked for a typical concession place a couple of days a week. Somehow, knowing what actually goes on puts me right-off.


Maybe give them a call to see if it has changed. Then if you do it set a box to a place you won’t move it and put all the info in it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

indoors near a window I love them so. Can’t wait to condition them.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> This is a very thoughtful question.
> *We spend a lot of time discussing why we buy bags but not so much editing. What is your top priority for letting go of a bag?*
> 
> *Nerd alert - long post*
> First, I like to ask, what is your goal? Which bags to exit will vary based on the goal, the why, for example,
> 
> To generate maximum cash => sell highest resale value bags
> To generate quick return => sell well known/popular styles and brands
> To make room => sell largest bags
> I spent time reflecting on why I exited bags from my bag wardrobe and identified key themes, including,
> 
> Functional issues
> My style changed
> My lifestyle changed
> They are not being worn
> They are being replaced with something I like better
> If I am not reaching for a bag, I like to understand why, is it the size, colour, style, high maintenance or functionality?
> 
> Too heavy
> Too big
> Too small capacity
> Short strap drop
> Strap is too long
> Too boxy
> Base is too wide/sticks out from my body
> Not easy to use, ex. fiddly clasp
> Opening is too hard to get into
> Colour doesn’t coordinate with my wardrobe
> Faux leather
> Leather or material doesn’t feel good
> Style looks dated
> I no longer like/use that style, ex. monogram
> I have something similar/does the same job that I like better
> Duplicate colour, function, style to another bag I like more
> Duplicate pattern (canvas) to another bag I like more
> Open top, items spill out when bag falls over
> Zipper slides open while in use
> Things fall out, ex. foldover clutch
> I couldn’t keep it looking as fresh as I wanted to, ex. white, damier azur, vachetta
> Requires work to use it, ex. transfer wallet contents into WOC
> Bag is not wearing well, handles, seams, corners
> Lifestyle change, no longer need corporate style bags
> Maintaining collection size, ie. one in one out
> I bought it when I really wanted something else
> It has served its purpose
> Doesn’t work in my predominant climate, ex. doesn’t fit over winter coats when I live in a climate with a long winter, or exotic in wet climate
> I have multiples
> I have someone who wants to buy it or someone who likes it and I can donate it to them
> An alternate approach to decluttering is to think of what do I want to keep vs. what do I want to get rid of.
> 
> Collect, choose, eliminate, organize
> What do I use regularly and love
> Keep what you use, need and love
> Purge anything you don’t need, use, want or love
> Would I buy this now
> Photograph different groups of bags (by colour, size, brand, function, etc.), identify your favourite and least favourite bag
> Have I worn it in the past 12 months
> Do I love it
> Do I love the way it makes me feel when I carry it
> Does it represent my current style, lifestyle
> Is this looking worn out
> Does it project the image I want to project
> Would I reach for this over similar pieces
> Can I think of three outfits I would wear this with
> Do I have somewhere to wear it? (think in non Covid times)
> Do I need this, does this bag still fill a particular need
> Best wishes to all of us on choosing to keep and use our most loved bags.


Really?!  I’d be down to 3 bags! I could respond to each of these shed criteria and ... post a photo with a bag or 2! 

Seriously though ..these are great parameters. (But just thinking about doing this makes me tired !


----------



## essiedub

Vintage Leather said:


> So, *having a ridiculously high level of redundancy is fine as long as I still have space for them.*



I can live with this mantra! But sadly, the space problem... I mean do any of you have bags that are just sitting on the floor of your dressing room?so embarrassing


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## essiedub

jblended said:


> And I was raised to do the opposite! My mum said we dress for ourselves, not other people, *so wear what makes you happy at home and outdoors. There was no 'Sunday best', it was always 'Sunday best'.
> Similarly, food: we were told to serve our own dinners as though we were serving guests.
> Both being acts of self respect that would lead to respecting others, in her opinion.
> To this day, I eat off of fine china and drink out of crystal glasses*, even if I'm only having some rice cakes and a glass of water. My food is always plated in a pleasing manner to the eye (since we eat with our eyes first).
> I've failed more at the dressing my best all the time, simply because my ill health has caused me to spend a lot of time in loose PJs. However, under normal circumstances when I'm alive and kicking, I do wear my best even if all I'm doing is sitting at home. Well...I say this, but because my uniform is trousers and a tee or a jumper, it is pretty easy to be "dressed" all the time. It would be different if I wore formal evening gowns at home!
> Another random thing I learned from my mum is to iron my pyjamas. As a child, it confused me that I had to iron something I would sleep in and would crumple in bed. However, as an adult, I can see the value in good habits that are consistently applied across the board. I sleep more deeply as a result of this habit, too.
> 
> 
> Any chance you have photos of these? They sound pretty unique and all kinds of awesome!
> 
> I'll be asking myself these questions when I next come to edit. It's such a good way to look at things. Thanks!
> 
> I'm using Diane's concept of a closet for departing bags currently. I do not have a shed but will certainly have an imaginary one when this challenge rolls around!
> Brilliant challenge suggestion @essiedub!



I LOVE this! Yes we dress for ourselves (hehe I buy for a very healthy pretend lifestyle ..ahem)

Now here comes my pop psychology (forgive me if I don’t get this completely right) ...supposedly extroverts need external affirmation vs. introverts who can derive satisfaction just from themselves; so if I get all dressed up with no one to see, I am left a bit wanting. Same with fancy dishes. I almost didn’t put up Christmas decor because no one would see it.  In the end I did low key decor and the lights did cheer me up after a really crap 2020..but I digress..

But all said, I love the idea of “no Sunday best.”    This year really amplified this.
Yes,  “Live while you live”  ...one of my favorite expressions


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4939007
> 
> indoors near a window I love them so. Can’t wait to condition them.


Love the blue green one.


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve just found the 2021 thread and love that you are all here already! There are already 12 pages of chat and too much for me to respond to everyone directly although I’ll try a few! Well done for all your goals and aspirations!

My goals for 2021, very much less bag related than prepandemic! 

1. Try to keep healthy both physically and mentally. I’ve still got some lurking health issues I’m hoping are sorted early in the year. Plus I need to be kind to myself and avoid burn out with the stress levels that can go along with my job, especially now. Making time for my family and pets is important too. 

2. Keep up my running and maintain my weight loss. I’d like to run further than in 2020. This new hobby has turned out to be good for body, mind and soul. 

3. Keep in touch with friends - hard at a time when we are back in complete lockdown.

4. Try not to buy any more bags - unless they represent something missing or make my heart sing.

5. Find new creative ways to use my bags during this strange no socialising time and keep up my bag stats.

6.Try to limit small purchases to save up resources for some more artworks (original paintings etc) for my house. Should be easier this year if I don’t  need to buy so many new clothes as my weight loss has now stabilised.

7. Read more books!  

I’m not really into editing my bag collection. Unlike most of you I don’t  buy or sell to the preloved market. I do gift occasionally or put in the charity collection. I do love reading about your edits though!


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> And I was raised to do the opposite! My mum said we dress for ourselves, not other people, so wear what makes you happy at home *and* outdoors. There was no 'Sunday best', it was _always_ 'Sunday best'.
> Similarly, food: we were told to serve our own dinners as though we were serving guests.
> Both being acts of self respect that would lead to respecting others, in her opinion.
> To this day, I eat off of fine china and drink out of crystal glasses, even if I'm only having some rice cakes and a glass of water. My food is always plated in a pleasing manner to the eye (since we eat with our eyes first).
> I've failed more at the dressing my best all the time, simply because my ill health has caused me to spend a lot of time in loose PJs. However, under normal circumstances when I'm alive and kicking, I do wear my best even if all I'm doing is sitting at home. Well...I say this, but because my uniform is trousers and a tee or a jumper, it is pretty easy to be "dressed" all the time. It would be different if I wore formal evening gowns at home!
> Another random thing I learned from my mum is to iron my pyjamas. As a child, it confused me that I had to iron something I would sleep in and would crumple in bed. However, as an adult, I can see the value in good habits that are consistently applied across the board. I sleep more deeply as a result of this habit, too.
> 
> 
> Any chance you have photos of these? They sound pretty unique and all kinds of awesome!
> 
> I'll be asking myself these questions when I next come to edit. It's such a good way to look at things. Thanks!
> 
> I'm using Diane's concept of a closet for departing bags currently. I do not have a shed but will certainly have an imaginary one when this challenge rolls around!
> Brilliant challenge suggestion @essiedub!


I don’t do lounge clothes at home either! I do often change out of my work suits / smart dresses and heels into jeans and flats etc but that seems appropriate these days as I mix with such numbers. I hang out in jeans, boots/trainers at the weekend too as that helps with walking a now large puppy! 

I keep pjs for night time and leggings for exercise. I love that you iron your PJs @jblended!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> It depresses me to go to estate sales. The worst is when they have photo albums. It makes me so sad that no one cares about these people's history and the things they considered important.



The photo albums are always heartbreaking as is quite a lot of "stuff" that certainly had a meaning to the deceased and gets thrown out. My man has a thing for the photo albums. He has piles of them- other peoples´lifes kept safed in old suitcases.

We used to live next to the local tip for years and as being friends with the employees there were allowed to freely browse the skips and take what we pleased. They perfectly knew we wouldn´t take anything of actual value (either to the recycling company or the employees personally.)

I often went home with things like a box of sewing supplies obviously loved and curated by the former owner for years and now discarded- the wooden darning egg that must have gone from hand to hand for decades, a handstitched needle booklet somebody must have made at school in the 40ies... boxes of people´s Sunday best (but non brand) china, stacked with napkins in between...a fox stole with heads and paws the employees had taken to the office to make fun with and fully intended to throw it away, again, because it was dirty... I mean all theses "random" things did mean something to the former owners... I´m sentimental, I took them on and made them mine. The sewing supplies I use, the china we use and that fox stole I wore to a pram event in the UK very proudly after giving it the tlc it needed. 

Thinking about it lots of our everyday household things came out of these very skips and we still have them.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I will also be renewing my membership for the 2021 thread! I’ve been thinking really hard about what I want in my life. With that thought in mind, I thought about my closet. I really need to come to peace with my body and separate it from my self esteem. This year has made me gain a lot of weight which has plummeted my self esteem. I just met someone really amazing, we’ve fallen in love but I am terrified that she won’t be attracted to me when she sees me in person. I want to forge my life, not let my life rule me. As for handbags I am interested in picking up a few Louis Vuittons but we shall see what happens with finances. I’m in my second last year of university (which I may fast-track depending on things.) I need to ensure that I’m prepared for that shift financially. We’ll be in touch, you lovely individuals. ♥️


----------



## Tartlet

This is a great thread, and I think it's the inspiration I need to at least write down some of goals for 2021, which in turn will keep me accountable.

1. I will not purchase anything through Amazon.com.  I started this about a month ago, when I realized how lazy I had become in relying on Amazon for simple purchases, and then in turn discovering how little Amazon gives back to its workers, communities, the world in general.  Going forward, if I need a new book to read, I will source it through the independent book shop not far from my home.  Realistically, I can afford the extra $5.00 to $10.00 or so it will cost versus buying the book on discount online. If I need home goods or cleaning supplies, I will buy them locally through the large national grocery store and the smaller local houseware stores or my local or national hardware store (no Home Depot anymore either since they are a foreign retailer where I live).

2. Make fitness and weight loss my new obsession.  I have a milestone birthday coming up in 2021, that I would love to be at my healthiest for.  I also have a closet full of clothes that I love, which are currently too tight.  After training for an Olympic-distance triathlon in 2016, I was exhausted from the time commitment it required, and I easily gave it up.  Over the 4 years that followed, my weight began to creep up.  How strange it is to gain weight, when I'm not working out 2 hours a day, 6 days a week?    Time to make fitness and healthy eating a priority again (just maybe not at the same level of intensity it was a few years ago)

3. I've been very good at keeping my purse collection at 10 bags for the past several years.  In December 2020, I purchased a holy grail of sorts that I had been hunting for since 2013-2014.  I also rather impulsively purchased another bag at the same time, that I had not planned for.  It was a style that had been discontinued, but that I had only discovered rather belatedly.  I do love it though, and I have no regrets about either purchase.   Once the new purchases arrived, I took 2 older bags that were my least favourite, due to color and size, to the luxury consignment shop.  I never look at my purse spending as a loss when I sell / consign bags that no longer work for me.  I see whatever I make on the sale (be it small or large) as a gain to me.  It's physical, tangible currency now in my hands, versus some airy fairy notion of worth that exists only in the ether.    I found a few other things to consign as well, so in the end it was 2 new purses in, AND 2 purses, 1 wallet, a necklace, a ring, a cardholder, and 2 watches out.

4. I'd like to completely eliminate buying any more home organizing products.  At the end of 2020, my fridge, pantry, vanity, basement, and closet are now completely organized and I've spent far more on bins and containers to corral my vegetables, crackers, pasta, makeup, Christmas decoration, and shoes, than I did on anything else this year.  No.More.Containers!

5. Accessory and purse goals for 2021.  I'd like to add a new wallet sometime in the second half of 2021.  I've been rotating between a Gucci brown guccissima (circa 2008), and 2 mulberry tree wallets (circa 2016) for the past several years.  I love the colours and styles (they are each a little different), but I would like to add something new for 2021.  Perhaps a Bottega Veneta in a bright colour (I'm not that familiar with the new designer - so this may be a pipe dream as I'm picturing Bottega Veneta wallet from a few years ago).  Speaking of Bottega Veneta, I'm on the hunt for a extended knot clutch in a jewel-tone satin.  I'm not aggressively searching, but if I were to come across one in very good condition, I think it would be my only purse purchase for 2021.

*Whew* that's a long post.  Sorry about that


----------



## sherrylynn

I need this thread! I did a good job of organizing and editing my collection during 2020. Sold what I could, rehomed a few, and donated the rest. 
Then I purchased my first Hermes, (Etoupe Evelyne PM)and got a serious case of bag fever. 

My goals for 2021: 
1. Purchase 1 preloved Hermes: Bolide, Lindy or Jypsiere.  Only if the stars align, and the color, size, leather, condition and price are right. And only ONE!!
2. Stay within my current bag storage space: 


3. Live vicariously through other's purchases on TPF.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Tartlet said:


> This is a great thread, and I think it's the inspiration I need to at least write down some of goals for 2021, which in turn will keep me accountable.
> 
> 1. I will not purchase anything through Amazon.com.  I started this about a month ago, when I realized how lazy I had become in relying on Amazon for simple purchases, and then in turn discovering how little Amazon gives back to its workers, communities, the world in general.  Going forward, if I need a new book to read, I will source it through the independent book shop not far from my home.  Realistically, I can afford the extra $5.00 to $10.00 or so it will cost versus buying the book on discount online. If I need home goods or cleaning supplies, I will buy them locally through the large national grocery store and the smaller local houseware stores or my local or national hardware store (no Home Depot anymore either since they are a foreign retailer where I live).
> 
> 2. Make fitness and weight loss my new obsession.  I have a milestone birthday coming up in 2021, that I would love to be at my healthiest for.  I also have a closet full of clothes that I love, which are currently too tight.  After training for an Olympic-distance triathlon in 2016, I was exhausted from the time commitment it required, and I easily gave it up.  Over the 4 years that followed, my weight began to creep up.  How strange it is to gain weight, when I'm not working out 2 hours a day, 6 days a week?    Time to make fitness and healthy eating a priority again (just maybe not at the same level of intensity it was a few years ago)
> 
> 3. I've been very good at keeping my purse collection at 10 bags for the past several years.  In December 2020, I purchased a holy grail of sorts that I had been hunting for since 2013-2014.  I also rather impulsively purchased another bag at the same time, that I had not planned for.  It was a style that had been discontinued, but that I had only discovered rather belatedly.  I do love it though, and I have no regrets about either purchase.   Once the new purchases arrived, I took 2 older bags that were my least favourite, due to color and size, to the luxury consignment shop.  I never look at my purse spending as a loss when I sell / consign bags that no longer work for me.  I see whatever I make on the sale (be it small or large) as a gain to me.  It's physical, tangible currency now in my hands, versus some airy fairy notion of worth that exists only in the ether.    I found a few other things to consign as well, so in the end it was 2 new purses in, AND 2 purses, 1 wallet, a necklace, a ring, a cardholder, and 2 watches out.
> 
> 4. I'd like to completely eliminate buying any more home organizing products.  At the end of 2020, my fridge, pantry, vanity, basement, and closet are not completely organized and I've spent far more on bins and containers to corral my vegetables, crackers, pasta, makeup, Christmas decoration, and shoes, than I did on anything else this year.  No.More.Containers!
> 
> 5. Accessory and purse goals for 2021.  I'd like to add a new wallet sometime in the second half of 2021.  I've been rotating between a Gucci brown guccissima (circa 2008), and 2 mulberry tree wallets (circa 2016) for the past several years.  I love the colours and styles (they are each a little different), but I would like to add something new for 2021.  Perhaps a Bottega Veneta in a bright colour (I'm not that familiar with the new designer - so this may be a pipe dream as I'm picturing Bottega Veneta wallet from a few years ago).  Speaking of Bottega Veneta, I'm on the hunt for a extended knot clutch in a jewel-tone satin.  I'm not aggressively searching, but if I were to come across one in very good condition, I think it would be my only purse purchase for 2021.
> 
> *Whew* that's a long post.  Sorry about that



So, I should avoid suggesting that you check out India’s post about the satin Knots at the Orlando outlet?


----------



## Tartlet

@Vintage Leather, mercifully they aren't the extended size or I would be in deep trouble .


----------



## keodi

Katinahat said:


> I’ve just found the 2021 thread and love that you are all here already! There are already 12 pages of chat and too much for me to respond to everyone directly although I’ll try a few! Well done for all your goals and aspirations!
> 
> My goals for 2021, very much less bag related than prepandemic!
> 
> 1. Try to keep healthy both physically and mentally. I’ve still got some lurking health issues I’m hoping are sorted early in the year. Plus I need to be kind to myself and avoid burn out with the stress levels that can go along with my job, especially now. Making time for my family and pets is important too.
> 
> 2. Keep up my running and maintain my weight loss. I’d like to run further than in 2020. This new hobby has turned out to be good for body, mind and soul.
> 
> 3. Keep in touch with friends - hard at a time when we are back in complete lockdown.
> 
> 4. Try not to buy any more bags - unless they represent something missing or make my heart sing.
> 
> 5. Find new creative ways to use my bags during this strange no socialising time and keep up my bag stats.
> 
> 6.Try to limit small purchases to save up resources for some more artworks (original paintings etc) for my house. Should be easier this year if I don’t  need to buy so many new clothes as my weight loss has now stabilised.
> 
> 7. Read more books!
> 
> I’m not really into editing my bag collection. Unlike most of you I don’t  buy or sell to the preloved market. I do gift occasionally or put in the charity collection. I do love reading about your edits though!


I love your 2021 goals!


Tartlet said:


> This is a great thread, and I think it's the inspiration I need to at least write down some of goals for 2021, which in turn will keep me accountable.
> 
> 1. I will not purchase anything through Amazon.com.  I started this about a month ago, when I realized how lazy I had become in relying on Amazon for simple purchases, and then in turn discovering how little Amazon gives back to its workers, communities, the world in general.  Going forward, if I need a new book to read, I will source it through the independent book shop not far from my home.  Realistically, I can afford the extra $5.00 to $10.00 or so it will cost versus buying the book on discount online. If I need home goods or cleaning supplies, I will buy them locally through the large national grocery store and the smaller local houseware stores or my local or national hardware store (no Home Depot anymore either since they are a foreign retailer where I live).
> 
> 2. Make fitness and weight loss my new obsession.  I have a milestone birthday coming up in 2021, that I would love to be at my healthiest for.  I also have a closet full of clothes that I love, which are currently too tight.  After training for an Olympic-distance triathlon in 2016, I was exhausted from the time commitment it required, and I easily gave it up.  Over the 4 years that followed, my weight began to creep up.  How strange it is to gain weight, when I'm not working out 2 hours a day, 6 days a week?    Time to make fitness and healthy eating a priority again (just maybe not at the same level of intensity it was a few years ago)
> 
> 3. I've been very good at keeping my purse collection at 10 bags for the past several years.  In December 2020, I purchased a holy grail of sorts that I had been hunting for since 2013-2014.  I also rather impulsively purchased another bag at the same time, that I had not planned for.  It was a style that had been discontinued, but that I had only discovered rather belatedly.  I do love it though, and I have no regrets about either purchase.   Once the new purchases arrived, I took 2 older bags that were my least favourite, due to color and size, to the luxury consignment shop.  I never look at my purse spending as a loss when I sell / consign bags that no longer work for me.  I see whatever I make on the sale (be it small or large) as a gain to me.  It's physical, tangible currency now in my hands, versus some airy fairy notion of worth that exists only in the ether.    I found a few other things to consign as well, so in the end it was 2 new purses in, AND 2 purses, 1 wallet, a necklace, a ring, a cardholder, and 2 watches out.
> 
> 4. I'd like to completely eliminate buying any more home organizing products.  At the end of 2020, my fridge, pantry, vanity, basement, and closet are now completely organized and I've spent far more on bins and containers to corral my vegetables, crackers, pasta, makeup, Christmas decoration, and shoes, than I did on anything else this year.  No.More.Containers!
> 
> 5. Accessory and purse goals for 2021.  I'd like to add a new wallet sometime in the second half of 2021.  I've been rotating between a Gucci brown guccissima (circa 2008), and 2 mulberry tree wallets (circa 2016) for the past several years.  I love the colours and styles (they are each a little different), but I would like to add something new for 2021.  Perhaps a Bottega Veneta in a bright colour (I'm not that familiar with the new designer - so this may be a pipe dream as I'm picturing Bottega Veneta wallet from a few years ago).  Speaking of Bottega Veneta, I'm on the hunt for a extended knot clutch in a jewel-tone satin.  I'm not aggressively searching, but if I were to come across one in very good condition, I think it would be my only purse purchase for 2021.
> 
> *Whew* that's a long post.  Sorry about that


Great 2021 goals!


sherrylynn said:


> I need this thread! I did a good job of organizing and editing my collection during 2020. Sold what I could, rehomed a few, and donated the rest.
> Then I purchased my first Hermes, (Etoupe Evelyne PM)and got a serious case of bag fever.
> 
> My goals for 2021:
> 1. Purchase 1 preloved Hermes: Bolide, Lindy or Jypsiere.  Only if the stars align, and the color, size, leather, condition and price are right. And only ONE!!
> 2. Stay within my current bag storage space:
> View attachment 4939108
> 
> 3. Live vicariously through other's purchases on TPF.


Beautiful bag collection!


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> I can live with this mantra! But sadly, the space problem... I mean do any of you have bags that are just sitting on the floor of your dressing room?so embarrassing


My kids have all moved out so I have 3 bedrooms to expand into if needed. I already have purses in 2 of them. One of them is my main purse room. I took some of them into another bedroom to be photographed and haven't yet brought them back.


----------



## indiaink

Tartlet said:


> @Vintage Leather, mercifully they aren't the extended size or I would be in deep trouble .


You no longer need the “extended” size (or ‘stretch’) to fit your smart phone plus small wallet - the Chain Knot provides plenty of space and a chain for shoulder use or you can leave it tucked in. One of Tomas Maier’s (former creative director at BV) last ‘acts’, if you will, was the redesign of the Knot ... and out of that was born the Chain Knot.

Just sayin’.


----------



## Vintage Leather

essiedub said:


> I can live with this mantra! But sadly, the space problem... I mean do any of you have bags that are just sitting on the floor of your dressing room?so embarrassing


I’ll take your bags on the floor and raise you “two packing crates of totes staring at me balefully”

My purse armoire is just the right height and lighting to be a lightbox/staging area for items being sold. So I haven’t even unpacked 78% of my purses.


----------



## Lake Effect

Vintage Leather said:


> I’ll take your bags on the floor and raise you “two packing crates of totes staring at me balefully”


*Avoids eye contact and is unusually quiet*


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## eggtartapproved

papertiger said:


> Dear everyone, in the absence of @eggtartapproved, I am starting this thread for 2021, carried on from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 resolution - shopping my own bag and wallet collection. Any one else?
> 
> 
> I'm still hoping to sell a few things before the end of the year but here are my yearly stats so far. bags out 7, bags in 15 purse charms out 27, purse charms in 8 wallets out 1, wallets in 6, and another is on the way scarves out 2, scarves in 0 cosmetic case out 0, cosmetic case in 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these threads, we support each other with differing goals and objectives, although all underpinned with the overall desire of discovering what is perhaps hidden in the dark recesses of our wardrobes, lofts, attics  and editing, curating, refining, redefining or updating our bag wardrobes.
> 
> There are other threads that are best suited to outright bans, shopping addictions and minimalist bag collections, so if those objectives for 2021 are far closer to your resolution(s) please do a word-search in this forum to help support your goal(s).
> 
> My objectives for this year are similar to years gone by:
> 1 Bag - for Gucci centenary and it must be   - Could be new, could be amazing pre-loved.
> Perhaps my H HG (not telling)
> 2 bags must leave
> Get to grips with SLGs and use the ones I have presently
> 
> +
> 2 scarves per season (any brand) whether new or pre-loved (2 seasons a year)
> Blitz RTW further, full-scale overhaul
> Rid myself of 5" + heel shoes and boots I never, ever wear (apart from Guccis  )


Thanks for starting this! I just popped on today to do it haha.

Hope everyone had a happy and safe holiday season and are looking forward to the new year.

My goal for 2021 is definitely not to buy anything. 2020 found me falling back into old habits as I purchased the highest number of bags in a year since i think I started the first thread - 8!!! Might not sound like a lot but it’s 8 too many for me! That said, I absolutely love each of them and wear them regularly (well, as much as possible with lockdowns). But that is it, no bags for 2021, I need to get back to the original goal of this resolution - to enjoy what I already have. I also did manage to sell a few bags and wallets this year as I outgrew them in my lifestyle so that was great - hope to ride on that momentum and keep going. I have a lot of bags I still love but no longer really suit my lifestyle so it best to pass them on to people who will love them and let them shine.

Wishing everyone a great 2021!!


----------



## sherrylynn

keodi said:


> I love your 2021 goals!
> 
> Great 2021 goals!
> 
> Beautiful bag collection!


Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks for starting this! I just popped on today to do it haha.
> 
> Hope everyone had a happy and safe holiday season and are looking forward to the new year.
> 
> My goal for 2021 is definitely not to buy anything. 2020 found me falling back into old habits as I purchased the highest number of bags in a year since i think I started the first thread - 8!!! Might not sound like a lot but it’s 8 too many for me! That said, I absolutely love each of them and wear them regularly (well, as much as possible with lockdowns). But that is it, no bags for 2021, I need to get back to the original goal of this resolution - to enjoy what I already have. I also did manage to sell a few bags and wallets this year as I outgrew them in my lifestyle so that was great - hope to ride on that momentum and keep going. I have a lot of bags I still love but no longer really suit my lifestyle so it best to pass them on to people who will love them and let them shine.
> 
> Wishing everyone a great 2021!!


Yay! This, too, is my goal: Not to buy any bags or SLGs for 2021. I had some big purchases this year, too big to be ‘comfortable’, and I’m officially done. Thank you @eggtartapproved for bringing it back to this goal!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> My kids have all moved out so I have 3 bedrooms to expand into if needed. I already have purses in 2 of them. One of them is my main purse room. I took some of them into another bedroom to be photographed and haven't yet brought them back.



ah! Yes that is the secret...expansion! my DD is back to finish put her last 2 quarters at home.  Her room could be the most fantabulous walk-in closet !!




Vintage Leather said:


> I’ll take your bags on the floor and raise you “two packing crates of totes staring at me balefully”
> 
> My purse armoire is just the right height and lighting to be a lightbox/staging area for items being sold. So I haven’t even unpacked 78% of my purses.



ok I’m so happy to know that I’m not alone


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Tartlet said:


> 1. I will not purchase anything through Amazon.com.  I started this about a month ago, when I realized how lazy I had become in relying on Amazon for simple purchases, and then in turn discovering how little Amazon gives back to its workers, communities, the world in general.  Going forward, if I need a new book to read, I will source it through the independent book shop not far from my home.  Realistically, I can afford the extra $5.00 to $10.00 or so it will cost versus buying the book on discount online. If I need home goods or cleaning supplies, I will buy them locally through the large national grocery store and the smaller local houseware stores or my local or national hardware store (no Home Depot anymore either since they are a foreign retailer where I live).


Me too! I don't know why I haven't much told anyone but I broke up with Bezos six months ago and I feel so much better about it.


----------



## eggtartapproved

indiaink said:


> Yay! This, too, is my goal: Not to buy any bags or SLGs for 2021. I had some big purchases this year, too big to be ‘comfortable’, and I’m officially done. Thank you @eggtartapproved for bringing it back to this goal!


We can do it!!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Also, I’m really thankful to everyone for keeping this thread lively. @papertiger thanks again for starting this year’s thread!! The last few years have been a bit tough for me to keep up but it’s great to still see many familiar ‘faces’ from year 1, and new members, when I’m able to pop in. Much love to everyone!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Here they are. Top one is vintage Coach, bottom one is new Coach.
> View attachment 4938857
> View attachment 4938858


Those are perfect reds @whateve. I like the charms you put on the bags, too.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I have to pin this - to my head


 
Good luck and best wishes with your planned outs!


----------



## More bags

Lake Effect said:


> I often think about these things when I look at my bags. This is great, you saved me putting it in print. Now I can print this out and put it with my goals!


Thank you @Lake Effect.
I also like your signature, Use. Enjoy. Repeat!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Amen
> This entire post I could have written. Except not as clearly and accurately.


Thank you. I admire how you’ve searched for and found many treasures and made a profit flipping bags, that requires courage and hard work!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Really?!  I’d be down to 3 bags! I could respond to each of these shed criteria and ... post a photo with a bag or 2!
> 
> Seriously though ..these are great parameters. (But just thinking about doing this makes me tired !


Hi @essiedub, you have a beautiful collection! I was going to say sadly, I have examples of each of those reasons to shed a bag from the collection. I prefer to reflect on @880‘s comment in the 2020 thread, “Sometimes I cannot refine and reduce (necessary to shopping the closet) without exploring new things.” *I have been fortunate to explore new things and refine and reduce my bag wardrobe to items I love and use frequently. *


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> I’ve just found the 2021 thread and love that you are all here already! There are already 12 pages of chat and too much for me to respond to everyone directly although I’ll try a few! Well done for all your goals and aspirations!
> 
> My goals for 2021, very much less bag related than prepandemic!
> 
> 1. Try to keep healthy both physically and mentally. I’ve still got some lurking health issues I’m hoping are sorted early in the year. Plus I need to be kind to myself and avoid burn out with the stress levels that can go along with my job, especially now. Making time for my family and pets is important too.
> 
> 2. Keep up my running and maintain my weight loss. I’d like to run further than in 2020. This new hobby has turned out to be good for body, mind and soul.
> 
> 3. Keep in touch with friends - hard at a time when we are back in complete lockdown.
> 
> 4. Try not to buy any more bags - unless they represent something missing or make my heart sing.
> 
> 5. Find new creative ways to use my bags during this strange no socialising time and keep up my bag stats.
> 
> 6.Try to limit small purchases to save up resources for some more artworks (original paintings etc) for my house. Should be easier this year if I don’t  need to buy so many new clothes as my weight loss has now stabilised.
> 
> 7. Read more books!
> 
> I’m not really into editing my bag collection. Unlike most of you I don’t  buy or sell to the preloved market. I do gift occasionally or put in the charity collection. I do love reading about your edits though!


Fantastic goals @Katinahat! I love reading, too. There are many active readers on this thread and I enjoy picking up reading suggestions from our pocket friends.


----------



## More bags

Tartlet said:


> This is a great thread, and I think it's the inspiration I need to at least write down some of goals for 2021, which in turn will keep me accountable.
> 
> 1. I will not purchase anything through Amazon.com.  I started this about a month ago, when I realized how lazy I had become in relying on Amazon for simple purchases, and then in turn discovering how little Amazon gives back to its workers, communities, the world in general.  Going forward, if I need a new book to read, I will source it through the independent book shop not far from my home.  Realistically, I can afford the extra $5.00 to $10.00 or so it will cost versus buying the book on discount online. If I need home goods or cleaning supplies, I will buy them locally through the large national grocery store and the smaller local houseware stores or my local or national hardware store (no Home Depot anymore either since they are a foreign retailer where I live).
> 
> 2. Make fitness and weight loss my new obsession.  I have a milestone birthday coming up in 2021, that I would love to be at my healthiest for.  I also have a closet full of clothes that I love, which are currently too tight.  After training for an Olympic-distance triathlon in 2016, I was exhausted from the time commitment it required, and I easily gave it up.  Over the 4 years that followed, my weight began to creep up.  How strange it is to gain weight, when I'm not working out 2 hours a day, 6 days a week?    Time to make fitness and healthy eating a priority again (just maybe not at the same level of intensity it was a few years ago)
> 
> 3. I've been very good at keeping my purse collection at 10 bags for the past several years.  In December 2020, I purchased a holy grail of sorts that I had been hunting for since 2013-2014.  I also rather impulsively purchased another bag at the same time, that I had not planned for.  It was a style that had been discontinued, but that I had only discovered rather belatedly.  I do love it though, and I have no regrets about either purchase.   Once the new purchases arrived, I took 2 older bags that were my least favourite, due to color and size, to the luxury consignment shop.  I never look at my purse spending as a loss when I sell / consign bags that no longer work for me.  I see whatever I make on the sale (be it small or large) as a gain to me.  It's physical, tangible currency now in my hands, versus some airy fairy notion of worth that exists only in the ether.    I found a few other things to consign as well, so in the end it was 2 new purses in, AND 2 purses, 1 wallet, a necklace, a ring, a cardholder, and 2 watches out.
> 
> 4. I'd like to completely eliminate buying any more home organizing products.  At the end of 2020, my fridge, pantry, vanity, basement, and closet are now completely organized and I've spent far more on bins and containers to corral my vegetables, crackers, pasta, makeup, Christmas decoration, and shoes, than I did on anything else this year.  No.More.Containers!
> 
> 5. Accessory and purse goals for 2021.  I'd like to add a new wallet sometime in the second half of 2021.  I've been rotating between a Gucci brown guccissima (circa 2008), and 2 mulberry tree wallets (circa 2016) for the past several years.  I love the colours and styles (they are each a little different), but I would like to add something new for 2021.  Perhaps a Bottega Veneta in a bright colour (I'm not that familiar with the new designer - so this may be a pipe dream as I'm picturing Bottega Veneta wallet from a few years ago).  Speaking of Bottega Veneta, I'm on the hunt for a extended knot clutch in a jewel-tone satin.  I'm not aggressively searching, but if I were to come across one in very good condition, I think it would be my only purse purchase for 2021.
> 
> *Whew* that's a long post.  Sorry about that


Welcome @Tartlet and great goals. Congratulations on all of your 2020 outs - that’s awesome. Well done on doing the training for an Olympic—distance triathalon. The fact that you were able to do that shows a lot of commitment and discipline. Happy to cheer you on towards achieving your 2021 goals.


----------



## More bags

sherrylynn said:


> I need this thread! I did a good job of organizing and editing my collection during 2020. Sold what I could, rehomed a few, and donated the rest.
> Then I purchased my first Hermes, (Etoupe Evelyne PM)and got a serious case of bag fever.
> 
> My goals for 2021:
> 1. Purchase 1 preloved Hermes: Bolide, Lindy or Jypsiere.  Only if the stars align, and the color, size, leather, condition and price are right. And only ONE!!
> 2. Stay within my current bag storage space:
> View attachment 4939108
> 
> 3. Live vicariously through other's purchases on TPF.


What a beautiful picture!  We are bag twins on the Etoupe Evelyne PM, it’s my most frequently carried bag. Could you please tell me more about the bag on the bottom row, second from the right? It looks similar to a Ferragamo Gancini bag - I love the look of that bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> *I’ll take your bags on the floor and raise you “two packing crates of totes staring at me balefully”*
> 
> My purse armoire is just the right height and lighting to be a lightbox/staging area for items being sold. So I haven’t even unpacked 78% of my purses.


----------



## papertiger

eggtartapproved said:


> Also, I’m really thankful to everyone for keeping this thread lively. @papertiger thanks again for starting this year’s thread!! The last few years have been a bit tough for me to keep up but it’s great to still see many familiar ‘faces’ from year 1, and new members, when I’m able to pop in. Much love to everyone!



We absolutely love having you 

Obviously, there are times when we just have to put other priorities first. In a way that's what this thread is a bout too.

Shout out to our veteran member @Sparkletastic too, and hope that things are OK with her.


----------



## doni

Oh wow, this thread is in full swing. I have been reading your posts, finding inspiration and thinking hard of what I want to achieve in this front for next year (I will not be looking into what happened this year, I am the looking ahead type ).

As I have mentioned before, last year I left my corporate job, went back to school, and founded a company. So this year is all about focusing on that. Whether my company goes well or not, for a few years my income is going to be quite diminished and I have to adjust to that. Plus in all honesty, my dressing needs are now much lower, what with working from home and being in a more informal industry (which has its own challenges...). Plus I do have plenty to shop from my own wardrobe, specially handbag wise.

So I have come up with these goals (to be reviewed).

- *Set up a budget* for fashion and stick to it. I am not good at budgeting, or planning in general. So this is priority number one and something that would make a difference.

- *Unsubscribe from all newsletters* etc of fashion (and home decor) sites. That includes NAP, Westwing, VC, Loewe... everything. And if it means I am going to miss a voucher, private sale or special for you only (and a million other people) discount, so be it.

- *Avoid impulse buys*. I am pretty good at this, and usually I don’t rush but think over my purchases carefully, enjoying the process. However I have a trigger which is having a special occasion, event, or situation which is important to me. I have always been like that, if I have an interview or a presentation, or a ball or a special party... As the date approaches, I suddenly decide I need a new [insert clothing item or accessory] and get it in a rush. Not good, specially as there will be quite a number of “firsts” this coming year.

- Be harsh and hard in *assessing and re-assessing my needs*. I am not sure how to do this. I tend to find gaps in my wardrobe that “need” to be filled, and I am often not wrong, per se, as I am reflective about it. But once a need is identified it becomes almost an obligation to tackle it. This Summer for example, I did overcome the _need_ to have a white bag. But I know next Summer it will be back again...

- *Buy more vintage/pre-loved*. As the pre-loved marketplace has exploded, this has become even easier and better. There are also a number of new small consignment shops in my town that are very well edited. This is not just about cost but about the circular economy, sustainability, the beauty and quality of vintage... I do have some limits regarding pre-loved (cannot do shoes, and not confortable with clothes other than outwear), but will attempt to tackle more and more of my clothing needs this way.

- *Take better care of my clothes* with priority number one being finding a good enough seamstress as since my last retired I have too many loose buttons and undone hems that are preventing me from shopping in my wardrobe...

- Stick to my guts and *don’t buy fast fashion*. I have been pretty good at this for quite a while now. But this Fall I was tempted by a friend to buy some Zara recycled cashmere. Such a bad idea. I now feel obliged to wear these horribly pilled knits at home to give them use, which makes me miserable.

- *Buy less online* (excluded vintage/pre-loved). To hit the buy button is very easy but to deal with returns is very hard (for me). I have to remember this. Plus, support the small boutiques in my neighborhood.

- For bags I am ONLY going to buy, if anything at all, *absolutely best quality* (which at this point I believe means H) or vintage (which tends to be great quality anyway).

- Everything that comes into my wardrobe this year has to bow me over with its *beauty, functionality and    “it is so me” *quality, be it a handbag or a pair of socks.


----------



## jblended

@doni brilliant goals! 


doni said:


> - Everything that comes into my wardrobe this year has to bow me over with its beauty, functionality and “it is so me” quality, *be it a handbag or a pair of socks.*


I particularly like this last bit that everything, be it little or large, has to be worth it if one is to make space for it in their wardrobe. I'll be keeping this in mind.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Oh wow, this thread is in full swing. I have been reading your posts, finding inspiration and thinking hard of what I want to achieve in this front for next year (I will not be looking into what happened this year, I am the looking ahead type ).
> 
> As I have mentioned before, last year I left my corporate job, went back to school, and founded a company. So this year is all about focusing on that. Whether my company goes well or not, for a few years my income is going to be quite diminished and I have to adjust to that. Plus in all honesty, my dressing needs are now much lower, what with working from home and being in a more informal industry (which has its own challenges...). Plus I do have plenty to shop from my own wardrobe, specially handbag wise.
> 
> So I have come up with these goals (to be reviewed).
> 
> - *Set up a budget* for fashion and stick to it. I am not good about budgeting, or planning in general. So this is priority number one and something that would make a difference.
> 
> - *Unsubscribe from all newsletters* etc of fashion (and home decor) sites. That includes NAP, MyTheresa, Westwing, VC, everything. And if it means I am going to miss a voucher, private sale or special for you only (and a million other people) discount, so be it.
> 
> - *Avoid impulse buys*. I am pretty good at this, and usually I don’t rush but think over my purchases carefully, enjoying the process. However I have a trigger which is having a special occasion, event, or situation which is important to me. I have always been like that, if I have an interview or a presentation, or a ball or a special party... As the date approaches, I suddenly decide I need a new [insert clothing item or accessory] and get it in a rush. Not good, specially as there will be quite a number of “firsts” this coming year.
> 
> - Be harsh and hard in *assessing and re-assessing my needs*. I am not sure how to do this. I tend to find gaps in my wardrobe that “need” to be filled, and I am often not wrong, per se, as I am reflective about it. But once a need is identified it becomes almost an obligation to tackle it. This Summer for example, I did overcome the _need_ to have a white bag. But I know next Summer it will be back again...
> 
> - *Buy (even) more vintage/pre-loved*. As the pre-loved market place has exploded, this has become even easier and better. There are a number of new small consignment shops in my town that are very well edited. This is not just about cost but about the circular economy, sustainability, the beauty and quality of vintage... I do have some limits regarding pre-loved (cannot do shoes, and not confortable with clothes other than outwear), but will attempt to tackle more and more of my clothing needs this way.
> 
> - *Take better care of my clothes* with priority number one being finding a good enough seamstress as since my last retired I have too many loose buttons and undone hems that are preventing me to shop from my wardrobe...
> 
> - Stick to my guts and *don’t buy fast fashion*. I have been very good at this for quite a while now. But this Fall I was tempted by a friend to buy some Zara recycled cashmere. Such a bad idea. I now feel obliged to wear these horribly pilled knits at home to give them use, which makes me miserable.
> 
> - *Buy less online* (excluded vintage/pre-loved). To hit the buy button is very easy but to deal with returns is very hard (for me). I have to remember this. Plus, support the small boutiques in my neighborhood.
> 
> - For bags I am ONLY going to buy, if anything at all, *absolutely best quality* (which at this point I believe means H) or vintage (which tends to be great quality anyway).
> 
> - Everything that comes into my wardrobe this year has to bow me over with its *beauty, functionality and    “it is so me” *quality, be it a handbag or a pair of socks.



I can really relate to these.

- *Set up a budget* > Meeeeee too! However, 2021 is Gucci's centenary so I will acknowledge that milestone and budget accordingly. 

- *Unsubscribe from all newsletters* I mark them as spam. Unfortunately, they are a good source of information for my job so I can't get rid of them altogether. At least marking them as Spam means I don't get notification on my phone or laptop. Some of these companies are so over-pushy, e.g. Liberty, almost every day in Dec, and some are so bossy and intrusive ("finish you checkout, look what you've left in your shopping cart!"). 

- *Avoid impulse buys*. I am pretty good at this too, the fact that 2 spontaneous buys online didn't work out in Dec '20 may have taught me a lesson, and why making considered purchases and rarely making regrets work together for a reason (for me). 

- Be harsh and hard in *assessing and re-assessing my needs*. I am not sure how to help you. I also love lighter accessories in the Summer. Sadly, this Summer we had nowhere to go. I will say that casual bags in almost any colour look more summery/spring-like than formal and structured. I'm not sure I have any gaps left in my wardrobe so it's harder for me justify. I am very happy with my Calvi before Christmas - now I must try _not_ start to collect them like they're leather/colour samples. 

- *Buy (even) more vintage/pre-loved*. As the pre-loved market exploded is that everyone wants a piece of the mark-up. They also have discovered that all items need 'search-engine friendly' words and describe things in a way people want to hear and not accurately.  The closer you get to the real seller (owner) the less expensive it will be. Hence, there are informal and formal groups of people that only buy from (first) from each other. Some dept stores are newly offering rentals too BTW. 

- *Take better care of my clothes* with you on trained professionals to do the expert invisible mending and sewing. Don't forget, if you are a reg somewhere that has alteration services (like Gucci, Valentino etc) you can ask a button to be re-sewn or a hem to be altered again (paid/unpaid - depending on how much one buys a year). Also, if you're buying something quite pricey, you can make free alteration(s) part of the initial bargain_ before_ you buy - not only will it lessen the hunt of someone brilliant to alter but the onus will be on the retailer/designer to replace/refund if ruined. I do a lot of time talking on tPF, but I have a list of repairs I can do myself that I haven't done for a month. I did spruce-up a 2005 Gucci handbag yesterday though - but only because I wanted to carry it. Perhaps, I need to want to wear something in order to bother spending 20 mins on it. I have been looking after my shoes/boots better by leaving brushes, cloths and leather cream on a shelf in the office rather than hidden under the stairs, I need to keep that up for 2021. 

- *Don’t buy fast fashion*. I have no hard rules on this, I like to know when a trend/fashion hits that actually works for me and when it doesn't so I try it. Conversely I use as 'garnish' so you utilise what's already in your wardrobe more. The big blazer trend made me look at Cos' pure wool oversized jackets (specific jacket didn't look great, black too 'heavy', (milk) chocolate brown terrible - but an olive Haider Ackermann worked) whilst walking through, noticed Cos' recycled-silver range (just a marketing ploy for their up-sell) but a couple of their rings were strong, enough to turn a classic black cashmere Crombie-style coat (10 years + ) into much stronger minimalist aesthetic (good for meetings I find). 

- *Buy less online* (including pre-loved for me). For all the reasons you gave.

- *absolutely best quality* 100%! I want that to be applied to everything from now on, including underwear and gym gear. Best quality doesn't always mean highest price. 

-  *beauty, functionality and “it is so me” quality, be it a handbag or a pair of socks.* 100%. I am negotiating  my look(s) for 2021 atm. I must say, although I'm learning a lot about 'Flamboyant-Gamines' and Dramatic-Classics', Delicate-warms and Greyed-Springs, Yin-Yang balance, or the difference between an Ingenue and a Gamine and all sorts of retrospective ideas on what 'grunge' or boho was/is, I am also aware most of this is as scientific as pin the tail on the donkey. One colour analyst refuses to believe that red is a warm colour and a style guru that thinks punk started in the 1980s. And since when did 'Rich B-i-tch' become a style? I'm gonna go back to tearing-up old magazines for a physical mood board today and then compile a list of what I already own that can work.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

doni said:


> - *Avoid impulse buys*. I am pretty good at this, and usually I don’t rush but think over my purchases carefully, enjoying the process. However I have a trigger which is having a special occasion, event, or situation which is important to me. I have always been like that, if I have an interview or a presentation, or a ball or a special party... As the date approaches, I suddenly decide I need a new [insert clothing item or accessory] and get it in a rush. Not good, specially as there will be quite a number of “firsts” this coming year.
> 
> - Be harsh and hard in *assessing and re-assessing my needs*. I am not sure how to do this. I tend to find gaps in my wardrobe that “need” to be filled, and I am often not wrong, per se, as I am reflective about it. But once a need is identified it becomes almost an obligation to tackle it. This Summer for example, I did overcome the _need_ to have a white bag. But I know next Summer it will be back again...
> 
> - *Buy more vintage/pre-loved*. As the pre-loved marketplace has exploded, this has become even easier and better. There are also a number of new small consignment shops in my town that are very well edited. This is not just about cost but about the circular economy, sustainability, the beauty and quality of vintage... I do have some limits regarding pre-loved (cannot do shoes, and not confortable with clothes other than outwear), but will attempt to tackle more and more of my clothing needs this way.


Excellent goals, @doni!  I am in a similar situation with impulse buys, except that my trigger is stress.  I think it's important to identify the triggers for impulse buys and you have done that, so that's good.  You mentioned that special events are usually a trigger, and you have a number of them coming up this year -- I wonder if it would help to set aside some time and plan your entire outfit out ahead of time for these events?  Maybe even take photographs?  For me, I find this preparation very helpful when I have events coming up, and there is less likelihood of buying something in the last minute.

Another of your goals that resonated with me is buying more vintage/preloved -- this is something I need to explore, specifically handbags.  I agree with your post and the reasons for buying vintage (sustainability and quality) as well as your limits (my explorations would only be vintage bags, no other items, although I do admire vintage furniture).  In particular, I would like to explore some vintage or older bag styles that are no longer available, like the Marc Jacobs Stam, for instance.  I don't know if I have any vintage shops in my area, but I too like to shop in person versus online, so I will have to see if I can find any vintage shops in my area.

Regarding re-assessing needs, I also have this difficulty.  Once I identify a gap, it becomes somehow necessary to address it and tackle it soon!  I would love to hear the viewpoint of others on how to manage this.  Perhaps a starting point is to see if there is something else in the wardrobe that will fill the gap --  something that will be a satisfactory substitute.  For instance, I love white bags too, but don't own any.  For me, the gap of a white bag in the summer is filled with using either beige or pale pink bags already in my wardrobe  -- not the most ideal substitute perhaps, but it works for me! Sometimes, I think it also helps to just accept that one will have gaps in the wardrobe, and that is okay. I mean, our wardrobes are an evolving process and will never really be complete -- once a gap is filled, there will always be some other gap to take its place.....


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

More bags said:


> Thank you. I admire how you’ve searched for and found many treasures and made a profit flipping bags, that requires courage and hard work!


Since I spent it on liposuction, no need to put me on a pedestal.


----------



## stephsposhlife

Goals for 2021 include furthering my work from 2020 (significantly reduced my closet and sold items I have not used for a while) HOWEVER... i still managed to purchase 6 new handbags this year.  Although I financed some from the sale of others, I still did not need 6 new .  Goal for 2021 will be to reduce and keep my collection at 10 bags. If I purchase new I must sell something.  Quality over quantity.  

how do you guys stop purchasing- i need tips!


----------



## keodi

doni said:


> Oh wow, this thread is in full swing. I have been reading your posts, finding inspiration and thinking hard of what I want to achieve in this front for next year (I will not be looking into what happened this year, I am the looking ahead type ).
> 
> As I have mentioned before, last year I left my corporate job, went back to school, and founded a company. So this year is all about focusing on that. Whether my company goes well or not, for a few years my income is going to be quite diminished and I have to adjust to that. Plus in all honesty, my dressing needs are now much lower, what with working from home and being in a more informal industry (which has its own challenges...). Plus I do have plenty to shop from my own wardrobe, specially handbag wise.
> 
> So I have come up with these goals (to be reviewed).
> 
> - *Set up a budget* for fashion and stick to it. I am not good about budgeting, or planning in general. So this is priority number one and something that would make a difference.
> 
> - *Unsubscribe from all newsletters* etc of fashion (and home decor) sites. That includes NAP, Westwing, VC, Loewe... everything. And if it means I am going to miss a voucher, private sale or special for you only (and a million other people) discount, so be it.
> 
> - *Avoid impulse buys*. I am pretty good at this, and usually I don’t rush but think over my purchases carefully, enjoying the process. However I have a trigger which is having a special occasion, event, or situation which is important to me. I have always been like that, if I have an interview or a presentation, or a ball or a special party... As the date approaches, I suddenly decide I need a new [insert clothing item or accessory] and get it in a rush. Not good, specially as there will be quite a number of “firsts” this coming year.
> 
> - Be harsh and hard in *assessing and re-assessing my needs*. I am not sure how to do this. I tend to find gaps in my wardrobe that “need” to be filled, and I am often not wrong, per se, as I am reflective about it. But once a need is identified it becomes almost an obligation to tackle it. This Summer for example, I did overcome the _need_ to have a white bag. But I know next Summer it will be back again...
> 
> - *Buy more vintage/pre-loved*. As the pre-loved marketplace has exploded, this has become even easier and better. There are also a number of new small consignment shops in my town that are very well edited. This is not just about cost but about the circular economy, sustainability, the beauty and quality of vintage... I do have some limits regarding pre-loved (cannot do shoes, and not confortable with clothes other than outwear), but will attempt to tackle more and more of my clothing needs this way.
> 
> - *Take better care of my clothes* with priority number one being finding a good enough seamstress as since my last retired I have too many loose buttons and undone hems that are preventing me from shopping in my wardrobe...
> 
> - Stick to my guts and *don’t buy fast fashion*. I have been pretty good at this for quite a while now. But this Fall I was tempted by a friend to buy some Zara recycled cashmere. Such a bad idea. I now feel obliged to wear these horribly pilled knits at home to give them use, which makes me miserable.
> 
> - *Buy less online* (excluded vintage/pre-loved). To hit the buy button is very easy but to deal with returns is very hard (for me). I have to remember this. Plus, support the small boutiques in my neighborhood.
> 
> - For bags I am ONLY going to buy, if anything at all, *absolutely best quality* (which at this point I believe means H) or vintage (which tends to be great quality anyway).
> 
> - Everything that comes into my wardrobe this year has to bow me over with its *beauty, functionality and    “it is so me” *quality, be it a handbag or a pair of socks.



Great goals doni! I identify with so many of them!
- For bags I am ONLY going to buy, if anything at all, *absolutely best quality* *(which at this point I believe means H) or vintage *(which tends to be great quality anyway). Same here!!!

Be harsh and hard in *assessing and re-assessing my needs*. I am not sure how to do this. I tend to find gaps in my wardrobe that “need” to be filled, and I am often not wrong, per se, as I am reflective about it. *But once a need is identified it becomes almost an obligation to tackle it.* This Summer for example, I did overcome the _need_ to have a white bag. But I know next Summer it will be back again...  I'm guilty of this as well


papertiger said:


> I can really relate to these.
> 
> - *Set up a budget* > Meeeeee too! However, 2021 is Gucci's centenary so I will acknowledge that milestone and budget accordingly.
> 
> - *Unsubscribe from all newsletters* I mark them as spam. Unfortunately, they are a good source of information for my job so I can't get rid of them altogether. At least marking them as Spam means I don't get notification on my phone or laptop. Some of these companies are so over-pushy, e.g. Liberty, almost every day in Dec, and some are so bossy and intrusive ("finish you checkout, look what you've left in your shopping cart!").
> 
> - *Avoid impulse buys*. I am pretty good at this too, the fact that 2 spontaneous buys online didn't work out in Dec '20 may have taught me a lesson, and why making considered purchases and rarely making regrets work together for a reason (for me).
> 
> - Be harsh and hard in *assessing and re-assessing my needs*. I am not sure how to help you. I also love lighter accessories in the Summer. Sadly, this Summer we had nowhere to go. I will say that casual bags in almost any colour look more summery/spring-like than formal and structured. I'm not sure I have any gaps left in my wardrobe so it's harder for me justify. I am very happy with my Calvi before Christmas - now I must try _not_ start to collect them like they're leather/colour samples.
> 
> - *Buy (even) more vintage/pre-loved*. As the pre-loved market exploded is that everyone wants a piece of the mark-up. They also have discovered that all items need 'search-engine friendly' words and describe things in a way people want to hear and not accurately.  The closer you get to the real seller (owner) the less expensive it will be. Hence, there are informal and formal groups of people that only buy from (first) from each other. Some dept stores are newly offering rentals too BTW.
> 
> - *Take better care of my clothes* with you on trained professionals to do the expert invisible mending and sewing. Don't forget, if you are a reg somewhere that has alteration services (like Gucci, Valentino etc) you can ask a button to be re-sewn or a hem to be altered again (paid/unpaid - depending on how much one buys a year). Also, if you're buying something quite pricey, you can make free alteration(s) part of the initial bargain_ before_ you buy - not only will it lessen the hunt of someone brilliant to alter but the onus will be on the retailer/designer to replace/refund if ruined. I do a lot of time talking on tPF, but I have a list of repairs I can do myself that I haven't done for a month. I did spruce-up a 2005 Gucci handbag yesterday though - but only because I wanted to carry it. Perhaps, I need to want to wear something in order to bother spending 20 mins on it. I have been looking after my shoes/boots better by leaving brushes, cloths and leather cream on a shelf in the office rather than hidden under the stairs, I need to keep that up for 2021.
> 
> - *Don’t buy fast fashion*. I have no hard rules on this, I like to know when a trend/fashion hits that actually works for me and when it doesn't so I try it. Conversely I use as 'garnish' so you utilise what's already in your wardrobe more. The big blazer trend made me look at Cos' pure wool oversized jackets (specific jacket didn't look great, black too 'heavy', (milk) chocolate brown terrible - but an olive Haider Ackermann worked) whilst walking through, noticed Cos' recycled-silver range (just a marketing ploy for their up-sell) but a couple of their rings were strong, enough to turn a classic black cashmere Crombie-style coat (10 years + ) into much stronger minimalist aesthetic (good for meetings I find).
> 
> - *Buy less online* (including pre-loved for me). For all the reasons you gave.
> 
> - *absolutely best quality* 100%! I want that to be applied to everything from now on, including underwear and gym gear. Best quality doesn't always mean highest price.
> 
> -  *beauty, functionality and “it is so me” quality, be it a handbag or a pair of socks.* 100%. I am negotiating  my look(s) for 2021 atm. I must say, although I'm learning a lot about 'Flamboyant-Gamines' and Dramatic-Classics', Delicate-warms and Greyed-Springs, Yin-Yang balance, or the difference between an Ingenue and a Gamine and all sorts of retrospective ideas on what 'grunge' or boho was/is, I am also aware most of this is as scientific as pin the tail on the donkey. One colour analyst refuses to believe that red is a warm colour and a style guru that thinks punk started in the 1980s. And since when did 'Rich B-i-tch' become a style? *I'm gonna go back to tearing-up old magazines for a physical mood board today and then compile a list of what I already own that can work.*


That's a great idea!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Excellent goals, @doni!  I have a problem with impulse buys, except that my trigger is stress.  I think it's important to identify the triggers for impulse buys and you have done that, so that's good.  You mentioned that special events are usually a trigger, and you have a number of them coming up this year -- I wonder if it would help to set aside some time and plan your entire outfit out ahead of time for these events?  Maybe even take photographs?  For me, I find this preparation very helpful when I have events coming up, and there is less likelihood of buying something in the last minute.
> 
> Another of your goals that resonated with me is buying more vintage/preloved -- this is something I need to explore, specifically handbags.  *I completely agree with your post and the reasons for buying vintage (sustainability and quality) *as well as your limits (I also cannot do vintage shoes and clothing).  In particular, I would like to explore some vintage or older bag styles that are no longer available, like the Marc Jacobs Stam, for instance.  I don't know if I have any vintage shops in my area, but I too like to shop in person versus online, so I will have to see if I can find any vintage shops in my area.
> 
> Regarding re-assessing needs, I also have this difficulty.  Once I identify a gap, it becomes somehow necessary to address it and tackle it soon!  I would love to hear the viewpoint of others on how to manage this.  Perhaps a starting point is to see if there is something else in the wardrobe that will fill the gap --  something that will be a satisfactory substitute.  For instance, I love white bags too, but don't own any.  For me, the gap of a white bag is filled with using either beige or pale pink bags already in my wardrobe  -- not the most ideal substitute perhaps, but it works for me!


This is the one os the reasons why I buy vintage and pre-loved as well.


----------



## Vintage Leather

in response to the “how do you keep yourself from shopping”

Someone on the 2020 thread explained their delayed gratification list - if you like it or identify a need, wait 30 days and see if it’s actually a need or stress speaking.

That doesn’t work for me, because most of my interest are vintage and if I waited 30 days for them, I’d miss out. So, instead I wrote myself a permission list. I wrote down everything I see as a gap in my collection. Then, I give myself two weeks to think about how I’d actually wear them and use them. With some items, I also have a price range I will pay for them.

But if it’s not on the list, I can’t buy it. Or, if I see something I want, I need to wait two weeks until I can add it to the list.


----------



## keodi

Vintage Leather said:


> in response to the “how do you keep yourself from shopping”
> 
> Someone on the 2020 thread explained their delayed gratification list - if you like it or identify a need, wait 30 days and see if it’s actually a need or stress speaking.
> 
> That doesn’t work for me, because most of my interest are vintage and if I waited 30 days for them, I’d miss out. So, instead I wrote myself a permission list. I wrote down everything I see as a gap in my collection. Then, I give myself two weeks to think about how I’d actually wear them and use them. With some items, I also have a price range I will pay for them.
> 
> But if it’s not on the list, I can’t buy it. Or, if I see something I want, I need to wait two weeks until I can add it to the list.


That is really a great idea for considering  vintage/pre-loved items, I do use the 30 day gratification list, but I find when I'm considering pre-loved/vintage, the item is long gone by the time I re-visit.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

keodi said:


> This is the one os the reasons why I buy vintage and pre-loved as well.


Yes, I agree.  Sustainability has always been important to me, but it's definitely in the focus for me this year.  Around the house as well, I have been looking for ways to re-use and avoid waste.  Once I developed a system for using kitchen towels and rags, I totally reduced the usage of paper towels  -- not that I was using a lot to begin with, but it's always nice to continue to minimize usage.  Another area is soaps -- I switched from using shower gels/liquid soaps to using bar soaps.  This one is actually hard for me as I find shower gels more convenient but I figure bar soaps are a more sustainable option.  And even in these covid times, I still prefer my long-standing cleaner, which is good old vinegar mixed with water in a spray bottle.  I use the stronger disinfectants only when necessary.  Of course, these are all not new ideas, and not big changes either, but I am continuing to look for ways to make more sustainable choices.


----------



## papertiger

stephsposhlife said:


> Goals for 2021 include furthering my work from 2020 (significantly reduced my closet and sold items I have not used for a while) HOWEVER... i still managed to purchase 6 new handbags this year.  Although I financed some from the sale of others, I still did not need 6 new .  Goal for 2021 will be to reduce and keep my collection at 10 bags. If I purchase new I must sell something.  Quality over quantity.
> 
> how do you guys stop purchasing- i need tips!



Firstly I would never say stop to myself. Partly, this is why my goal is usually set at one bag per-annum. I love to browse and consider, ruminate and research, and that includes ogling what real people are wearing. Just finding, accessing and buying a perfect bag, better than anything I have or for a specific purpose can take months and months.  If I denied myself everything, I'd have to stop browsing/looking completely and that's like asking my cat to stop grooming. Self-love works and acceptance (even of faults) is better than self-loathing or denying all pleasure. 

1. I don't don't do this (but probably should  ) put (in theory or in-practice) some money aside every month for a bag (specific or non-specific). I may try this next year. I may even earn points from myself with cumulative 'interest', say 10% more money into the bag fund every month I _don't_ buy a bag. 

2a. For the variety lover: Never buy what you have already. That can be for purpose, colour, style, model or even same designer. Answers the question: If you have one, why cut down the price per wear of both/all bags?

or 

2b. For the obsessional: Only buy what you have already: That can be for purpose, colour, style, model or even same designer. Mantra: Answers the question, why would you venture away from what you love already?

I am both a lover of variety and obsessional so there's no hope! 

3. Only buy better than what you have already - always.

4. One in one out rule. 

5. Never buy anything in a sale you wouldn't have at full price. It's not love, it's a passing fancy (unless you couldn't actually afford it full price). 

6. Don't look for one. Never ever get into a habit once you've bought one fabulous bag you're keeping of then looking comparatively - that way lies madness. 

7. If you have a day off and have the time, OPEN your wardrobe/closet and look at what you have already. I found a bag I don't remember yesterday whilst looking for a different bag. 

8. Know and understand your best style(s) colours etc. Admire other styles you admire on_ other_ people. 

9. Convince yourself you're not buying for a museum (unless you are) but instead curate your collection as though you're running an archive, curate, edit, write down bags you didn't get a chance to wear last year, bags that need cleaning, moisturising, conditioning, repairing or donating. 

10 If you feel the urge, take out an old bag and clean it - properly. Bigger wardrobe means more time and effort to maintain and manage.


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, sustainability has always been important to me, but it's definitely in the focus for me this year.  Around the house as well, I have been looking for ways to re-use and avoid waste.  Once I developed a system for using kitchen towels and rags, I have totally reduced the usage of paper towels  -- not that I was using a lot to begin with, but it's always nice to continue to minimize usage.  Another area is soaps -- I switched from using shower gels/liquid soaps to using bar soaps.  This one is actually hard for me as I find shower gels more convenient but I figure bar soaps are a more sustainable option.  And even in these covid times, I still prefer my long-standing cleaner, which is good old vinegar mixed with water in a spray bottle.  I use the stronger disinfectants only when necessary.  Of course, these are all not new ideas, and not big changes either, but I am continuing to look for ways to make more sustainable choices.



I use bicarb and white vinegar on almost everything. People with cats will already know it's very important not to use most commercial surface cleaners. I've always used bar soap. Glycerine based is better than palm oil or variations/derivatives. 

Basically, we are going back to using what our grandparental used before the 'medicine men' and 'snake oil' merchants moved in with their marketing machines.


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> That is really a great idea for considering  vintage/pre-loved items, I do use the 30 day gratification list, but I find when I'm considering pre-loved/vintage, the item is long gone by the time I re-visit.



This is the truth with pre-loved. My only regrets are the things I didn't buy vintage/pre-loved whilst I had the chance. I always tell myself though, if I had really, _really_, wanted it (and had the money) I would have. Something that helps me is run through the thought process and realise actually you may have right to let the item slip through your fingers. Was that '00s H Barenia/Vibrato Trim II gorgeous? Yes it was! Was I ever going to unsee that oil stain on the front, no I wasn't. 

On balance, the joy of the _lack_ of regrets of buying something too hastily/to please the SA/because I was in a certain mood/bored, outweighs regrets those things I didn't buy because I needed to be sure.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

My biggest issue is FOMO (fear of missing out.) If I don't get it now, will I regret it? Will I ever get another opportunity to get it?

Two years ago, my favorite raincoat wore out. I haven't thrown it away but it looks too worn. Last year, I substituted two other raincoats from my closet that I don't love but do the job. I was waiting until I found the perfect replacement. Last week, I thought why not see what is available online? I found something I thought would work but didn't act. A few days later, it was marked down more. I ordered it last night. I want it, but I'm kicking myself because I don't need a raincoat this year. I won't need one until things return to normal.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> This is the truth with pre-loved. *My only regrets are the things I didn't buy vintage/pre-loved whilst I had the chance. I always tell myself though, if I had really, really, wanted it (and had the money) I would have. Something that helps me is run through the thought process and realise actually you may have right to let the item slip through your fingers. Was that '00s H Barenia/Vibrato Trim II gorgeous? Yes it was! Was I ever going to unsee that oil stain on the front, no I wasn't.*
> 
> On balance, the joy of the _lack_ of regrets of buying something too hastily/to please the SA/because I was in a certain mood/bored, outweighs regrets those things I didn't buy because I needed to be sure.


Good point!, and very true!


----------



## momasaurus

I bring greetings from @ElainePG, who is recuperating and not on the computer much at the moment. She sends her best to us all, and looks forward to our continued camaraderie! I was so happy she answered my DM.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I bring greetings from @ElainePG, who is recuperating and not on the computer much at the moment. She sends her best to us all, and looks forward to our continued camaraderie! I was so happy she answered my DM.


So glad to hear this.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Oh wow, this thread is in full swing. I have been reading your posts, finding inspiration and thinking hard of what I want to achieve in this front for next year (I will not be looking into what happened this year, I am the looking ahead type ).
> 
> As I have mentioned before, last year I left my corporate job, went back to school, and founded a company. So this year is all about focusing on that. Whether my company goes well or not, for a few years my income is going to be quite diminished and I have to adjust to that. Plus in all honesty, my dressing needs are now much lower, what with working from home and being in a more informal industry (which has its own challenges...). Plus I do have plenty to shop from my own wardrobe, specially handbag wise.
> 
> So I have come up with these goals (to be reviewed).
> 
> - *Set up a budget* for fashion and stick to it. I am not good about budgeting, or planning in general. So this is priority number one and something that would make a difference.
> 
> - *Unsubscribe from all newsletters* etc of fashion (and home decor) sites. That includes NAP, Westwing, VC, Loewe... everything. And if it means I am going to miss a voucher, private sale or special for you only (and a million other people) discount, so be it.
> 
> - *Avoid impulse buys*. I am pretty good at this, and usually I don’t rush but think over my purchases carefully, enjoying the process. However I have a trigger which is having a special occasion, event, or situation which is important to me. I have always been like that, if I have an interview or a presentation, or a ball or a special party... As the date approaches, I suddenly decide I need a new [insert clothing item or accessory] and get it in a rush. Not good, specially as there will be quite a number of “firsts” this coming year.
> 
> - Be harsh and hard in *assessing and re-assessing my needs*. I am not sure how to do this. I tend to find gaps in my wardrobe that “need” to be filled, and I am often not wrong, per se, as I am reflective about it. But once a need is identified it becomes almost an obligation to tackle it. This Summer for example, I did overcome the _need_ to have a white bag. But I know next Summer it will be back again...
> 
> - *Buy more vintage/pre-loved*. As the pre-loved marketplace has exploded, this has become even easier and better. There are also a number of new small consignment shops in my town that are very well edited. This is not just about cost but about the circular economy, sustainability, the beauty and quality of vintage... I do have some limits regarding pre-loved (cannot do shoes, and not confortable with clothes other than outwear), but will attempt to tackle more and more of my clothing needs this way.
> 
> - *Take better care of my clothes* with priority number one being finding a good enough seamstress as since my last retired I have too many loose buttons and undone hems that are preventing me from shopping in my wardrobe...
> 
> - Stick to my guts and *don’t buy fast fashion*. I have been pretty good at this for quite a while now. But this Fall I was tempted by a friend to buy some Zara recycled cashmere. Such a bad idea. I now feel obliged to wear these horribly pilled knits at home to give them use, which makes me miserable.
> 
> - *Buy less online* (excluded vintage/pre-loved). To hit the buy button is very easy but to deal with returns is very hard (for me). I have to remember this. Plus, support the small boutiques in my neighborhood.
> 
> - For bags I am ONLY going to buy, if anything at all, *absolutely best quality* (which at this point I believe means H) or vintage (which tends to be great quality anyway).
> 
> - Everything that comes into my wardrobe this year has to bow me over with its *beauty, functionality and    “it is so me” *quality, be it a handbag or a pair of socks.


Wonderful goals @doni! This one is my favourite,
- Everything that comes into my wardrobe this year has to bow me over with its *beauty, functionality and    “it is so me” *quality, be it a handbag or a pair of socks.


----------



## More bags

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks for starting this! I just popped on today to do it haha.
> 
> Hope everyone had a happy and safe holiday season and are looking forward to the new year.
> 
> My goal for 2021 is definitely not to buy anything. 2020 found me falling back into old habits as I purchased the highest number of bags in a year since i think I started the first thread - 8!!! Might not sound like a lot but it’s 8 too many for me! That said, I absolutely love each of them and wear them regularly (well, as much as possible with lockdowns). But that is it, no bags for 2021, I need to get back to the original goal of this resolution - to enjoy what I already have. I also did manage to sell a few bags and wallets this year as I outgrew them in my lifestyle so that was great - hope to ride on that momentum and keep going. I have a lot of bags I still love but no longer really suit my lifestyle so it best to pass them on to people who will love them and let them shine.
> 
> Wishing everyone a great 2021!!


Thanks for the update @eggtartapproved! You created a lovely space for like minded people who want to enjoy what they already have. Best wishes to you in 2021!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> in response to the “how do you keep yourself from shopping”
> 
> Someone on the 2020 thread explained their delayed gratification list - if you like it or identify a need, wait 30 days and see if it’s actually a need or stress speaking.
> 
> That doesn’t work for me, because most of my interest are vintage and if I waited 30 days for them, I’d miss out. So, instead I wrote myself a permission list. I wrote down everything I see as a gap in my collection. Then, I give myself two weeks to think about how I’d actually wear them and use them. With some items, I also have a price range I will pay for them.
> 
> But if it’s not on the list, I can’t buy it. Or, if I see something I want, I need to wait two weeks until I can add it to the list.


Fantastic solution!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Firstly I would never say stop to myself. Partly, this is why my goal is usually set at one bag per-annum. I love to browse and consider, ruminate and research, and that includes ogling what real people are wearing. Just finding, accessing and buying a perfect bag, better than anything I have or for a specific purpose can take months and months.  If I denied myself everything, I'd have to stop browsing/looking completely and that's like asking my cat to stop grooming. Self-love works and acceptance (even of faults) is better than self-loathing or denying all pleasure.
> 
> 1. I don't don't do this (but probably should  ) put (in theory or in-practice) some money aside every month for a bag (specific or non-specific). I may try this next year. I may even earn points from myself with cumulative 'interest', say 10% more money into the bag fund every month I _don't_ buy a bag.
> 
> 2a. For the variety lover: Never buy what you have already. That can be for purpose, colour, style, model or even same designer. Answers the question: If you have one, why cut down the price per wear of both/all bags?
> 
> or
> 
> 2b. For the obsessional: Only buy what you have already: That can be for purpose, colour, style, model or even same designer. Mantra: Answers the question, why would you venture away from what you love already?
> 
> I am both a lover of variety and obsessional so there's no hope!
> 
> 3. Only buy better than what you have already - always.
> 
> 4. One in one out rule.
> 
> 5. Never buy anything in a sale you wouldn't have at full price. It's not love, it's a passing fancy (unless you couldn't actually afford it full price).
> 
> 6. Don't look for one. Never ever get into a habit once you've bought one fabulous bag you're keeping of then looking comparatively - that way lies madness.
> 
> 7. If you have a day off and have the time, OPEN your wardrobe/closet and look at what you have already. I found a bag I don't remember yesterday whilst looking for a different bag.
> 
> 8. Know and understand your best style(s) colours etc. Admire other styles you admire on_ other_ people.
> 
> 9. Convince yourself you're not buying for a museum (unless you are) but instead curate your collection as though you're running an archive, curate, edit, write down bags you didn't get a chance to wear last year, bags that need cleaning, moisturising, conditioning, repairing or donating.
> 
> 10 If you feel the urge, take out an old bag and clean it - properly. Bigger wardrobe means more time and effort to maintain and manage.


Excellent advice. Both 2a and 2b resonate with me, so I may be doomed, as well!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> I bring greetings from @ElainePG, who is recuperating and not on the computer much at the moment. She sends her best to us all, and looks forward to our continued camaraderie! I was so happy she answered my DM.


Thanks for poking @ElainePG, hopefully in her good shoulder!  Thanks for the update @momasaurus!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> I can live with this mantra! But sadly, the space problem... I mean do any of you have bags that are just sitting on the floor of your dressing room?so embarrassing



I have bags sitting on top of the prams in my room, bags in shelves, bags on top of the wardrobe, bags hidden inside prams...  on the floor of an actual dressing room doesn´t sound like a bad space for a bag to me!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> - *Unsubscribe from all newsletters* etc of fashion (and home decor) sites. That includes NAP, Westwing, VC, Loewe... everything. And if it means I am going to miss a voucher, private sale or special for you only (and a million other people) discount, so be it.



Thanks for reminding me of this @doni! I vowed to do so a while ago, but still haven´t and the notifications keep making me itchy... ok, I´ve learned to simply look at them and ignore most as what I´m watching sometimes is only there because of research reasons, but these mean vouchers and discounts can get tricky...



doni said:


> - *Buy more vintage/pre-loved*. As the pre-loved marketplace has exploded, this has become even easier and better. There are also a number of new small consignment shops in my town that are very well edited. This is not just about cost but about the circular economy, sustainability, the beauty and quality of vintage... I do have some limits regarding pre-loved (cannot do shoes, and not confortable with clothes other than outwear), but will attempt to tackle more and more of my clothing needs this way.



Almost everything I own was bought pre-loved. My younger DD used to tell me that´s yucky, but I have become very comfortable with buying everything I can clean up pre-loved- shoes and clothes, too. I know at first this sounds a bit "dirty", but when I think about it: just imagine how often the clothes and shoes you buy new in a shop have already been tried on, ended on the floor of a changing room, went back on the hanger, might have already been sold and gone to somebody´s home and have been returned... there´s not much to be found in a shop that´s virginal! Online it´s the same. Without pre-loved I woudn´t own one single luxury item!



doni said:


> - *Take better care of my clothes* with priority number one being finding a good enough seamstress as since my last retired I have too many *loose buttons and undone hems *that are preventing me from shopping in my wardrobe...



In case you can´t find a seamstress soon you might opt for a little sewing kit. Lose buttons and undone hems usually can be repaired by hand in no time. In case you need a little help there are heaps of tutorials on youtube. It´s so easy and rewarding, too, to fix little issues like these.

- *Buy less online*

Oh, I wished I had this option. In general I prefer to buy items I can try on, see closely, feel, smell... in person, but in my town and within sensible vincinity there´s no shop that would cater my needs/interests. It´s online or nothing for me.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thanks for reminding me of this @doni! I vowed to do so a while ago, but still haven´t and the notifications keep making me itchy... ok, I´ve learned to simply look at them and ignore most as what I´m watching sometimes is only there because of research resons, but these mean vouchers and discounts can get tricky...
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everything I own was bought pre-loved. My younger DD used to tell me that´s yucky, but I have become very comfortable with buying everything I can clean up pre-loved- shoes and clothes, too. I know at first this sounds a bit "dirty", but when I think about it: just imagine how often the clothes and shoes you buy new in a shop have already been tried on, ended on the floor of a changing room, went back on the hanger, might have already been sold and gone to somebody´s home and have been returned... there´s not much to be found in a shop that´s virginal! Online it´s the same. Without pre-loved I woudn´t own one single luxury item!
> 
> 
> 
> In case you can´t find a seamstress soon you might opt for a little sewing kit. Lose buttons and undone hems usually can be repaired by hand in no time. In case you need a little help there are heaps of tutorials on youtube. It´s so easy and rewarding, too, to fix little issues like these.


I can't bring myself to buy used shoes. I've heard that people stretch shoes out to fit their foot so they aren't going to be ideal for someone else. I have a very narrow, hard to fit, foot, so I doubt I would find much in the used market to fit me anyway. I especially can't get over the ick factor for shoes that people wear without socks, like Ugg boots. Sandals aren't so bad because you can see the entire surface and clean it.

My favorite coat is a down coat I found in a thrift store for $1.50. After getting that, every other coat looks too expensive. I have bought some clothing at a thrift store but have trouble wearing something next to my skin that was used by someone I don't know. I know it is an irrational hangup. 

I find that when I sell my thrift finds online that some of my buyers would never consider going to a thrift store themselves. Somehow when they buy online, they can delude themselves that the item was only used by the seller, rather than someone anonymous that may have had poor hygiene. My own journey in getting used to buying used items started with books, then continued to purses. Once I learned how to clean the purses, I got over the ick factor with them. 

I always do all my own repairs and alterations, although I'm pretty lazy about it. Sometimes things sit in my sewing room for months.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> My biggest issue is FOMO (fear of missing out.) If I don't get it now, will I regret it? Will I ever get another opportunity to get it?
> 
> Two years ago, my favorite raincoat wore out. I haven't thrown it away but it looks too worn. Last year, I substituted two other raincoats from my closet that I don't love but do the job. I was waiting until I found the perfect replacement. Last week, I thought why not see what is available online? I found something I thought would work but didn't act. A few days later, it was marked down more. I ordered it last night. I want it, but I'm kicking myself because I don't need a raincoat this year. I won't need one until things return to normal.



@whateve, I absolutely relate! 
I´m the fat spider in the net waiting for things I love at bargain prices. If anything shows up, I have to strike immediately or it most certainly will be gone forever. So the fear of missing out is always there. As long as buying online from proper shops there always is the option of returning an item. And I have learned to do so in case there is the slightest regret of the purchase. 

Re your raincoat: you made me laugh, because I bought a raincoat, too- in November. Of course I do not need it right now, but it turned up, was exactly what I wanted (60ies leopard print nylon) and dead cheap. It´s a wardrobe basic. I put it aside and know I will wear it next spring! 
Last spring when I wanted a raincoat like this and had a look they were a lot more expensive because they were in demand. 
Isn´t there a technical term for this? I think I remember this from school: countercyclical purchases! They are a great way of saving as long as you only buy what you will need or buy anyway.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> I bring greetings from @ElainePG, who is recuperating and not on the computer much at the moment. She sends her best to us all, and looks forward to our continued camaraderie! I was so happy she answered my DM.



Thank-you! It´s great to hear @ElainePG is recuperating! All my best wishes!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

momasaurus said:


> I bring greetings from @ElainePG, who is recuperating and not on the computer much at the moment. She sends her best to us all, and looks forward to our continued camaraderie! I was so happy she answered my DM.


Awesome!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> I spent time reflecting on why I exited bags from my bag wardrobe and identified key themes, including,
> 
> Functional issues
> My style changed
> My lifestyle changed
> They are not being worn
> They are being replaced with something I like better


I was thinking about your key themes, which happen to differ substantially from mine (I love reading about the way all of us differ far more than when we are all the same).

Function/style/lifestyle:
re function and lifestyle even pre covid, a cc and sometimes phone in my cargo pants pocket and keys on a lanyard around my neck suit me very well. if I go out with DH, my bag may remain shut for the duration and so serve no actual function.

A key theme for me is universal aesthetics and closet placeholder function :
1. Does it serve as finishing punctuation for an outfit ( thereby encouraging me to utilize more RTW;
2. is the silhouette flattering and well proportioned;
3. Is it a platonic ideal of whatever category of bag (top handle; hobo; shoulder; crossbody; tote;
4. Does it’s presence in my closet render me bag content (no roving eye for a replacement

a period of 12 months of disuse is too short. I’ve purged items in the past using the 12 month cut off and deeply regretted it. whatever period of time one assigns is inversely correlated to how much space one has in the closet.

@jblended, agree. If an item will be an older version of me, then it stays. 

i agree with @doni ‘s test: your themes, whatever they are, should answer the question is it me, and with @Purses & Perfumes, that our closets will have gaps and continually evolve. . . It’s about the process, not necessarily the end result.

re @PaperTigers passing on the barenia vibrato with oil stain, I would ask, did you have a trusted friendly leather professional (who knows your taste well) render a quick opinion as to the oil stain 

I can go years without buying certain categories (sometimes it takes that long to resolve in my head exactly what I think I should want). And, I don’t shop when I feel discontented with myself (weight, out side stress, turmoil, etc) in my own head. So, when all the conditions are right, i tend to acquire rapidly.  Since I buy mindfully, sustainably, and responsibly during the acquisition cycles, my wardrobe naturally shapes itself ( number, items, colors, types). As I grow older, I doubt that I’ll want or have much more than 25 of an item. . . But they will be the right item that will evolve with me in years to come.


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> *a period of 12 months of disuse is too short. I’ve purged items in the past using the 12 month cut off and deeply regretted it.* whatever period of time one assigns is correlated to how much space one has in the closet.


This is true for me but for a slightly different reason. There are bags that I've not used since buying them years ago which I could easily purge today, but I know that I will grow into them. I would absolutely regret letting them go based on disuse alone.
They are my style, they are gorgeous, they are functional- but somehow they are not 'me' yet, they need an older version of me to pull them off properly. I would be playing 'dress up' if I wore them now (and it would show).

I know that I should keep them instead of purging despite the fact that they're unused. I take care of them and regularly condition them, and will wait a couple of years longer and then, as I will be older, my style will have evolved a little more, these bags will suit me better and be perfect for that season of my life.
In the meantime, I play with my more frivolous novelty bags (along with others)- also lovely and made of gorgeous leather- as they suit both my current style and mood, knowing that they will naturally move out of my closet as I age.
I will grow out of today's bags and grow into the others.

Overall, I much prefer to purge when things don't work the way I need them to or they cause discomfort when carrying, or I've used something to death and am done with it/ would not miss it, as opposed to saying 'if I haven't used it in x amount of time, it is out'.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> I was thinking about your key themes, which happen to differ substantially from mine (I love reading about the way all of us differ far more than when we are all the same).
> 
> Function/style/lifestyle:
> re function and lifestyle even pre covid, a cc and sometimes phone in my cargo pants pocket and keys on a lanyard around my neck suit me very well. if I go out with DH, my bag may remain shut for the duration and so serve no actual function.
> 
> A key theme for me is universal aesthetics and closet placeholder function :
> 1. Does it serve as finishing punctuation for an outfit ( thereby encouraging me to utilize more RTW;
> 2. is the silhouette flattering and well proportioned;
> *3. Is it a platonic ideal of whatever category of bag (top handle; hobo; shoulder; crossbody; tote;
> 4. Does it’s presence in my closet render me bag content (no roving eye for a replacement*
> 
> a period of 12 months of disuse is too short. I’ve purged items in the past using the 12 month cut off and deeply regretted it. whatever period of time one assigns is inversely correlated to how much space one has in the closet.
> 
> @jblended, agree. If an item will be an older version of me, then it stays.
> 
> i agree with @doni ‘s test: your themes, whatever they are, should answer the question is it me, and with @Purses & Perfumes, that our closets will have gaps and continually evolve. . . It’s about the process, not necessarily the end result.
> 
> re @PaperTigers passing on the barenia vibrato with oil stain, I would ask, did you have a trusted friendly leather professional (who knows your taste well) render a quick opinion as to the oil stain
> 
> I can go years without buying certain categories (sometimes it takes that long to resolve in my head exactly what I think I should want). And, I don’t shop when I feel discontented with myself in my own head. So, when all the conditions are right, i tend to acquire rapidly.  Since I buy mindfully and sustainably and responsibly during the acquisition cycles, my wardrobe naturally shapes itself ( number, items, colors, types). As I grow older, I doubt that I’ll want or have much more than 25 of an item. . . But they will be the right item.


You raise some good points @880. I agree that the conversation is much richer when a variety of points of view and opinions chime in. I am most curious about 3) and 4).
*4. Does it’s presence in my closet render me bag content (no roving eye for a replacement*
I‘ve been having a similar discussion with myself. Why do I continue to look at bags if I already have a variety of bags that meet my needs, that I love and use regularly? Potential additions are weighed against the criteria of does this fill a gap and is it better than what I have. My eye continues to rove in appreciation of beautiful specimens.
*3. Is it a platonic ideal of whatever category of bag (top handle; hobo; shoulder; crossbody; tote;*
Does the ideal example of each category stay constant through life stages? An example would be crossbody, when I was younger and pre kids, my requirements of an ideal crossbody would be smaller and more likely used for going out. At my current life stage, I appreciate adequate capacity in a crossbody, good leather and these would be mostly carried for day activities.
*whatever period of time one assigns is inversely correlated to how much space one has in the closet.*
I agree with you on time of non use being specific to the user and related to your closet space.  I sheepishly raise my hand and say I am guilty of not using my MIL’s vintage snakeskin clutch in the last 12 months. No plans to exit it at this point. I feel I can contain my bag wardrobe in the allotted space in my closet so there is no pressure to release it.

Would you consider sharing some of your examples of ideal bags in your most used categories?



jblended said:


> This is true for me but for a slightly different reason. There are bags that I've not used since buying them years ago which I could easily purge today, but I know that I will grow into them. I would absolutely regret letting them go based on disuse alone.
> They are my style, they are gorgeous, they are functional- but somehow they are not 'me' yet, they need an older version of me to pull them off properly. I would be playing 'dress up' if I wore them now (and it would show).
> 
> I know that I should keep them instead of purging despite the fact that they're unused. I take care of them and regularly condition them, and will wait a couple of years longer and then, as I will be older, my style will have evolved a little more, these bags will suit me better and be perfect for that season of my life.
> In the meantime, I play with my more frivolous novelty bags (along with others)- also lovely and made of gorgeous leather- as they suit both my current style and mood, knowing that they will naturally move out of my closet as I age.
> I will grow out of today's bags and grow into the others.
> 
> Overall, I much prefer to purge when things don't work the way I need them to or they cause discomfort when carrying, or I've used something to death and am done with it/ would not miss it, as opposed to saying 'if I haven't used it in x amount of time, it is out'.


Good comments, I especially like your point,
*Overall, I much prefer to purge when things don't work the way I need them to or they cause discomfort when carrying, or I've used something to death and am done with it/ would not miss it*
Do you mind sharing some examples of bags you are keeping that you feel you haven’t grown into yet?


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> You raise some good points @880. I agree that the conversation is much richer when a variety of points of view and opinions chime in. I am most curious about 3) and 4).
> *4. Does it’s presence in my closet render me bag content (no roving eye for a replacement*
> I‘ve been having a similar discussion with myself. Why do I continue to look at bags if I already have a variety of bags that meet my needs, that I love and use regularly? Potential additions are weighed against the criteria of does this fill a gap and is it better than what I have. My eye continues to rove in appreciation of beautiful specimens.
> *3. Is it a platonic ideal of whatever category of bag (top handle; hobo; shoulder; crossbody; tote;*
> Does the ideal example of each category stay constant through life stages? An example would be crossbody, when I was younger and pre kids, my requirements of an ideal crossbody would be smaller and more likely used for going out. At my current life stage, I appreciate adequate capacity in a crossbody, good leather and these would be mostly carried for day activities.
> *whatever period of time one assigns is inversely correlated to how much space one has in the closet.*
> I agree with you on time of non use being specific to the user and related to your closet space.  I sheepishly raise my hand and say I am guilty of not using my MIL’s vintage snakeskin clutch in the last 12 months. No plans to exit it at this point. I feel I can contain my bag wardrobe in the allotted space in my closet so there is no pressure to release it.
> 
> Would you consider sharing some of your examples of ideal bags in your most used categories?
> 
> 
> Good comments, I especially like your point,
> *Overall, I much prefer to purge when things don't work the way I need them to or they cause discomfort when carrying, or I've used something to death and am done with it/ would not miss it*
> Do you mind sharing some examples of bags you are keeping that you feel you haven’t grown into yet?


*My eye continues to rove in appreciation of beautiful specimens.*
This is an issue for me. Many times I'm not looking for a new bag but when I see a totally gorgeous bag, I have to have it.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> Do you mind sharing some examples of bags you are keeping that you feel you haven’t grown into yet?


Sure. I've snapped a pic of the first 2 that came to mind.

The DKNY quilted medium tote is what I use when I go to job interviews. I never use it outside of that capacity.
It's super soft leather and the quilting is lovely. It serves its function as an interview bag in that it holds documents easily, isn't as large as most other totes, isn't too masculine (as I have a boyish figure and look like a man when in a suit, I have to offset this by including softer elements where I can), matches everything, etc. I just feel like a child dwarfed by the thing whenever I carry it because my bags are mostly WOCs and camera bags. I can count on one hand the number of times I've used it, so it mostly just sits in the closet.

The other is my Marc Jacobs Madison bag. I  this bag but have never taken it out.
It's small but carries everything including my sunglasses comfortably. It has a clutch strap that is a feature I adore and like to have in many of my bags, but there's something very grown up about it. Whenever I hold it, I feel like I've borrowed a bag from my mum's closet. Perhaps it's the brass hardware. I'm not sure. It was to be an office bag for me, and it likely will be, but not for a while longer. 
Looking at it, it seems perfectly age-appropriate in every way, yet when I hold it I feel like I need to grow into it. It's never going to be purged without using, though. It makes me happy when I look at it, it functions exactly as I like my bags to, and it is something I considered carefully before adding into my closet. I feel like I just need to be a little older and my style needs to evolve a little more to pull it off.

I'm currently using my ombre woc and owl bag, the Hammitts and the football bag. They're all a little quirky and they fit where I am in my life better than these 2 bags.  More casual, less 'proper'.


----------



## jblended

Just remembered another. This round suede bag I posted before is another one that I felt too young for when I first got it. It was a gift from a friend and it sat in my closet for a little over a year before I felt I could coordinate it with my wardrobe and wear it regularly. Somehow it initially seemed too dressy with the gold handles at a time when I was in a very casual workplace where a backpack was far more fitting than a nice suede crossbody. I needed to grow into it.




ETA: Looking at my bag choices, none are ones you'd normally think someone needs to grow in to, like a Chanel classic flap. And yet, here I am... my inner child is so loud that I feel I cannot gracefully pull any of these bags off and am playing dress up when I try!


----------



## doni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Once I developed a system for using kitchen towels and rags, I totally reduced the usage of paper towels  -- not that I was using a lot to begin with, but it's always nice to continue to minimize usage.
> 
> I still prefer my long-standing cleaner, which is good old vinegar mixed with water in a spray bottle.  I use the stronger disinfectants only when necessary.  Of course, these are all not new ideas, and not big changes either, but I am continuing to look for ways to make more sustainable choices.



I use vinegar by the gallon, for everything, from cleaning surfaces and removing calc to clothes softener. It is a constant battle with the cleaning lady, who is of the opinion that as concerns cleaning products, the more toxic the better must be...  

Can you tell us about your system for using kitchen towels and rags? I love that kind of thing.
And it is not too OT right? As it is about using things in ward[cup]boards after all...



stephsposhlife said:


> how do you guys stop purchasing- i need tips!





papertiger said:


> Firstly I would never say stop to myself. Partly, this is why my goal is usually set at one bag per-annum. I love to browse and consider, ruminate and research, and that includes ogling what real people are wearing. Just finding, accessing and buying a perfect bag, better than anything I have or for a specific purpose can take months and months.  If I denied myself everything, I'd have to stop browsing/looking completely and that's like asking my cat to stop grooming. Self-love works and acceptance (even of faults) is better than self-loathing or denying all pleasure.



I think (I guess depending on what type of shopper you are) this is one of the best tips for, maybe not stop purchasing, but reducing purchases and making them more meaningfull.

Once you buy something, the thrill of the chase and the acquisition adrenaline rush is gone to be substituted (hopefully) by the pleasure of using and enjoying something you own. So it makes sense to just give oneself more time to enjoy the shopping process, from researching, to discussing it with friends and here, to trying it out, thinking about how it fits in your wardrobe and style, looking for deals etc. The more you stretch the period of time you spend in the one item, the less time you have overall for other items.

Another thing is, as someone said, know your triggers. The ones that make you impulse buy or buy things you don’t need/you regret... is it influencers in Instagram, or newsletters, the sales, stress, the Purse Forum...? and tackle those specifically.



whateve said:


> My biggest issue is FOMO (fear of missing out.) If I don't get it now, will I regret it? Will I ever get another opportunity to get it?
> Two years ago, my favorite raincoat wore out. I haven't thrown it away but it looks too worn. Last year, I substituted two other raincoats from my closet that I don't love but do the job. I was waiting until I found the perfect replacement. Last week, I thought why not see what is available online? I found something I thought would work but didn't act. A few days later, it was marked down more. I ordered it last night. I want it, but I'm kicking myself because I don't need a raincoat this year. I won't need one until things return to normal.



I think how accessible the pre-loved market has become can be used here to your advantage. Most items you lust for are going to be available for sale pre-loved sooner or later (actually rather sooner than later). Unless you are a professional fashion influencer who needs to have the hot item NOW for business purposes, there is really not that much urgency for the rest of us. So just tell yourself that if the item is gone and you regret not buying it, you can always source it in the pre-loved market later on.

I just did that recently. A couple of years ago I ordered a pair of Helmut Lang leather pants in cream. I have these pants in several colors already so I know they work for me. But I doubted my purchase as cream is high maintenance and even on sale the price was steep so I returned them. But I kept thinking about those pants and recently found them, new with tags, in VC for a ridiculously low price. So voilá, pants are here to stay for good this time. Nothing was lost and a bit of money was saved on top!


----------



## doni

880 said:


> It’s about the process, not necessarily the end result.



Ah, this is true about so many things...



jblended said:


> The other is my Marc Jacobs Madison bag. I  this bag but have never taken it out.
> It's small but carries everything including my sunglasses comfortably. It has a clutch strap that is a feature I adore and like to have in many of my bags, but there's something very grown up about it. Whenever I hold it, I feel like I've borrowed a bag from my mum's closet. Perhaps it's the brass hardware. I'm not sure. It was to be an office bag for me, and it likely will be, but not for a while longer.
> Looking at it, it seems perfectly age-appropriate in every way, yet when I hold it I feel like I need to grow into it. It's never going to be purged without using, though. It makes me happy when I look at it, it functions exactly as I like my bags to, and it is something I considered carefully before adding into my closet. I feel like I just need to be a little older and my style needs to evolve a little more to pull it off.



My trick when I feel insecure about wearing a new item or bag is: I take them to completely mundane activities that do not involve much time or meeting people. So for example, a quick trip to the pharmacy or the baker’s. That is for items like this bag, where you know you love them but you have not yet worked out how to fit them into your style or they are a bit out there for you. Just grab them and go. Take them to a trip to the dry cleaners, or to pick up some take away, and you will feel much more confortable about them.

Another trick is to take them on a trip, where you will then be giving yourself less choices. Plus one is always more daring when in unknown territory. But this does not work in Covid times...


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> I was thinking about your key themes, which happen to differ substantially from mine (I love reading about the way all of us differ far more than when we are all the same).
> 
> Function/style/lifestyle:
> re function and lifestyle even pre covid, a cc and sometimes phone in my cargo pants pocket and keys on a lanyard around my neck suit me very well. if I go out with DH, my bag may remain shut for the duration and so serve no actual function.
> 
> A key theme for me is universal aesthetics and closet placeholder function :
> 1. Does it serve as finishing punctuation for an outfit ( thereby encouraging me to utilize more RTW;
> 2. is the silhouette flattering and well proportioned;
> 3. Is it a platonic ideal of whatever category of bag (top handle; hobo; shoulder; crossbody; tote;
> 4. Does it’s presence in my closet render me bag content (no roving eye for a replacement
> 
> a period of 12 months of disuse is too short. I’ve purged items in the past using the 12 month cut off and deeply regretted it. whatever period of time one assigns is inversely correlated to how much space one has in the closet.
> 
> @jblended, agree. If an item will be an older version of me, then it stays.
> 
> i agree with @doni ‘s test: your themes, whatever they are, should answer the question is it me, and with @Purses & Perfumes, that our closets will have gaps and continually evolve. . . It’s about the process, not necessarily the end result.
> 
> re @PaperTigers passing on the barenia vibrato with oil stain, I would ask, did you have a trusted friendly leather professional (who knows your taste well) render a quick opinion as to the oil stain
> 
> I can go years without buying certain categories (sometimes it takes that long to resolve in my head exactly what I think I should want). And, I don’t shop when I feel discontented with myself in my own head. So, when all the conditions are right, i tend to acquire rapidly.  Since I buy mindfully and sustainably and responsibly during the acquisition cycles, my wardrobe naturally shapes itself ( number, items, colors, types). As I grow older, I doubt that I’ll want or have much more than 25 of an item. . . But they will be the right item.


What does RTW in number 1 mean?


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Just remembered another. This round suede bag I posted before is another one that I felt too young for when I first got it. It was a gift from a friend and it sat in my closet for a little over a year before I felt I could coordinate it with my wardrobe and wear it regularly. Somehow it initially seemed too dressy with the gold handles at a time when I was in a very casual workplace where a backpack was far more fitting than a nice suede crossbody. I needed to grow into it.
> 
> View attachment 4940375
> 
> 
> ETA: Looking at my bag choices, none are ones you'd normally think someone needs to grow in to, like a Chanel classic flap. And yet, here I am... my inner child is so loud that I feel I cannot gracefully pull any of these bags off and am playing dress up when I try!



I could say this about 3 out of 5 of my Chanels. 

There are 3 main reasonsI've found for myself for feeling like I'm playing dress-up with a bag a) it's not my style - I've experienced this with those fabulous 1940s lucite boxes or colourful embroidered raffia baskets, I love the 1940s but somehow these artworks don't work for me style wise, perhaps I'm not generally polished enough b) haven't given myself permission to enjoy it, takes me a while (to forget the price probably) or c) it reminds me of someone else who is/was older/better/cleverer/whatever, so I'm starting from the point of 'I'm not good enough' - I suppose it's related to a & c and imposter syndrome. The way I personally get over these points it to give myself a 'use it or lose it' ultimatum (which is why I sold off quite a few _amazing_ vintage bags I was lucky enough to own at one time).


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> This is true for me but for a slightly different reason. There are bags that I've not used since buying them years ago which I could easily purge today, but I know that I will grow into them. I would absolutely regret letting them go based on disuse alone.
> They are my style, they are gorgeous, they are functional- but somehow they are not 'me' yet, they need an older version of me to pull them off properly. I would be playing 'dress up' if I wore them now (and it would show).
> 
> I know that I should keep them instead of purging despite the fact that they're unused. I take care of them and regularly condition them, and will wait a couple of years longer and then, as I will be older, my style will have evolved a little more, these bags will suit me better and be perfect for that season of my life.
> In the meantime, I play with my more frivolous novelty bags (along with others)- also lovely and made of gorgeous leather- as they suit both my current style and mood, knowing that they will naturally move out of my closet as I age.
> I will grow out of today's bags and grow into the others.
> 
> Overall, I much prefer to purge when things don't work the way I need them to or they cause discomfort when carrying, or I've used something to death and am done with it/ would not miss it, as opposed to saying 'if I haven't used it in x amount of time, it is out'.


I agree with you. The reason I get rid of some of my unused bags is for these very reasons. Mostly due to not comfortable or my ever changing style.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I was thinking about your key themes, which happen to differ substantially from mine (I love reading about the way all of us differ far more than when we are all the same).
> 
> Function/style/lifestyle:
> re function and lifestyle even pre covid, a cc and sometimes phone in my cargo pants pocket and keys on a lanyard around my neck suit me very well. if I go out with DH, my bag may remain shut for the duration and so serve no actual function.
> 
> A key theme for me is universal aesthetics and closet placeholder function :
> 1. Does it serve as finishing punctuation for an outfit ( thereby encouraging me to utilize more RTW;
> 2. is the silhouette flattering and well proportioned;
> 3. Is it a platonic ideal of whatever category of bag (top handle; hobo; shoulder; crossbody; tote;
> 4. Does it’s presence in my closet render me bag content (no roving eye for a replacement
> 
> a period of 12 months of disuse is too short. I’ve purged items in the past using the 12 month cut off and deeply regretted it. whatever period of time one assigns is inversely correlated to how much space one has in the closet.
> 
> @jblended, agree. If an item will be an older version of me, then it stays.
> 
> i agree with @doni ‘s test: your themes, whatever they are, should answer the question is it me, and with @Purses & Perfumes, that our closets will have gaps and continually evolve. . . It’s about the process, not necessarily the end result.
> 
> re @PaperTigers passing on the barenia vibrato with oil stain, I would ask, did you have a trusted friendly leather professional (who knows your taste well) render a quick opinion as to the oil stain
> 
> I can go years without buying certain categories (sometimes it takes that long to resolve in my head exactly what I think I should want). And, I don’t shop when I feel discontented with myself in my own head. So, when all the conditions are right, i tend to acquire rapidly.  Since I buy mindfully and sustainably and responsibly during the acquisition cycles, my wardrobe naturally shapes itself ( number, items, colors, types). As I grow older, I doubt that I’ll want or have much more than 25 of an item. . . But they will be the right item.



Very sophisticated approach  

I think you're right about the 12 month 'rule' that came from some style consultant, somewhere when they were not working on their _own_ wardrobe. It's a good rule to make someone else live by. I've just fished-out and fallen in love with a 2005 dark-red, suede Gucci bag (similar shape and size to a H 31 Bolide). When I bought it I used it as I lived in the middle of London and therefore could usually pop home for this and that, then wore less and less after a few years perhaps because I lived in an area where it wouldn't be advisable to trot around locally with ladylike designer bag in-hand (although plenty did, plenty of LV) plus a bit small for all day excursions to work or visiting. So I stopped using it. Now I've moved again. Obviously I got out of the habit of using, I'd only remember it if thinking or looking at a Bolide 31. I had considered selling. Now I'm shuffling around locally again because of the lockdown, it makes sense that I've pulled it out and enjoying it once again. 

There are 2-sides to my bag 'coin': Heads, to make me look good, be useful and as functioning part of my wardrobe; tails, to be an amazing object in its own right. I don't mind actually mind 

On the Barenia Trim: I asked myself that, even took her to see the bag in question. This is someone who has Barenia aplenty as well as works on them. Firstly, without knowing what a stain is, I couldn't presume it'd be only oil, although it could be something else with oil in the mix. If it was suntan oil/lotion it may have colouring added, same if it were an oil based sauce or a splash of balsamic vinaigrette.  H spa can't remove oil from Barenia in any case, they can only darken the rest of the bag so as to be less optically apparent. I have a feeling that bag was there _because_ it had a stain on the front. I asked for a discount to allow for an H spa (typically that's been £150 - I asked £100). They'd agree if I bought another bag at the same time, not by itself.  Had the stain happened on my watch, I could have perhaps lived with it, had it been on the back perhaps too, but buying such a bag for not insignificant sum was not worth the risk. There are always lovely bags out there, something better always comes along.


----------



## Hazzelnut

papertiger said:


> Very sophisticated approach
> 
> I think you're right about the 12 month 'rule' that came from some style consultant, somewhere when they were not working on their _own_ wardrobe. It's a good rule to make someone else live by. I've just fished-out and fallen in love with a 2005 dark-red, suede Gucci bag (similar shape and size to a H 31 Bolide). When I bought it I used it as I lived in the middle of London and therefore could usually pop home for this and that, then wore less and less after a few years perhaps because I lived in an area where it wouldn't be advisable to trot around locally with ladylike designer bag in-hand (although plenty did, plenty of LV) plus a bit small for all day excursions to work or visiting. So I stopped using it. Now I've moved again. Obviously I got out of the habit of using, I'd only remember it if thinking or looking at a Bolide 31. I had considered selling. Now I'm shuffling around locally again because of the lockdown, it makes sense that I've pulled it out and enjoying it once again.
> 
> There are 2-sides to my bag 'coin': Heads, to make me look good, be useful and as functioning part of my wardrobe; tails, to be an amazing object in its own right. I don't mind actually mind



I use the 12 month rule for certain situations, e.g. if I have two bags which serve the same purpose and I’m trying to decide whether to keep either/or. Whichever one I reach for more is the keeper.

Although the majority of my collection will never be parted with even if I don’t touch them in years! I’m ok with that.


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> I'm excited to shop my own next year. I had intended to do it right in 2020 but, as it was a rollercoaster of a year, I made a lot of weird, and some very wrong, decisions around my bag closet.
> I learned a lot from participating in the 2020 thread even though I didn't quite achieve my personal goals. I learned about fashion, history, architecture, painting and all manner of unexpected life lessons!
> I made friends who rooted for me as I battled covid and other health issues, and welcomed me back when I recovered. I cannot imagine not being a part of this thread moving forward. I think I'd miss out on too much knowledge, laughter, bag (and fur baby) photos, and of course, I'd miss the amazing company!
> 
> Bag closet goals:
> 
> -As it stands, I have 38 bags (half are self-bought, half gifted to me) and 6 SLGs. My collection has grown exponentially and unintentionally in a matter of 2 years, leaving me feeling quite overwhelmed by it.
> I love every bag in my collection presently but definitely want to downsize. I feel like I may be able to release 5 bags in the next year as a first step towards a more curated bag closet.
> My ultimate goal is to cut down to 16 special bags, but I have no definite timeline for this, merely the intention to gradually donate bags from my collection as and when I feel it is time that someone else enjoys them.
> 
> -I spent all of 2020 unemployed for the first time in my adult life, so next year is going to be about hopefully securing gainful employment and rebuilding my life. Six of my bags are "office/work" bags and I really hope I get to use them all in the coming year. My industry completely sank with the pandemic and I cannot picture what work will look like in this next chapter, but I'm holding out hope that those bags will get used!
> 
> - There is a possibility I'll add in 1 new bag, but only if it fills a void in my closet *and* only if it's a brand that I have tried and tested before, or one that has a solid reputation for quality. I was thoroughly disappointed when I tested a new brand last year (Aimee Kestenberg -> sorry for being petty). I won't be repeating that mistake.
> If I were to add something, it would likely be Portland Leather Goods, Marco Massaccesi, Hammitt or Coach. Those brands are within my budget (at least until I'm employed again) and have stellar reputations and great quality products.
> 
> - This will be my first time formally tracking bag stats and I'm excited to see where I'll end up. I'd like to think it'll make me more mindful.
> 
> - My last goal is to speak less and listen more on the thread. The chaotic year I had meant that I rambled on far too much in the last thread but said little of substance. I was lost and overwhelmed and it bled into everything, including my posts.
> I hope as I regain my health and find my footing again, I will be able to make more valuable contributions and help others here as they have helped me. In the meantime, I look forward to following along and learning ever more from all the brilliant and generous people on here.
> 
> Fingers crossed 2021 will have less stress, more laughter and plenty of fun bag challenges that we can all participate in because the world is safe to step back into.


Rambling is what we do best here! Please don't apologize. I love these slices of real life from everyone.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Question for those of us wanting to shed a few bags over 2021:
> 
> We spend a lot of time discussing why we buy bags but not so much editing. I'd like to let go of at least 2 in Jan and that's just a beginning. Where do I start?
> 
> Doesn't have to be selling, could be just giving away.
> 
> What is you top priority for letting go of a bag?
> 
> 1. Not a wearable/pleasing colour
> 2. Use (or lack of)
> 3. Price (sell it now to accumulate funds or worry about depreciation of you wear first)
> 4. Worry about using because of delicacy
> 5. Too many of the same (style/colour/other)
> 6. Too worn (I'm laughing at myself because it's doubtful it will ever apply to me unless we're talking boots not bags)
> 7. Too dated
> 8. Too big/small/heavy (something we often don't discover until we use)
> 9. Too showy/plain/awful (file under 'what was I thinking)
> 10. Easy come easy go (done it's time and it was an extra)
> 11. Other reason (enlighten us).
> 12. To raise money for a certain cause (maybe favourite charity)
> 13. Biggest first (clear some space)
> 
> So far I'm thinking of a 1970s vintage cognac, saddle leather briefcase - heavy, but it's the kind of thing I could see myself buying again if I'm not careful. I don't know why I have such a thing for briefcases. I even have a folding one from Aquascutum I've never used (not getting rid of that one).
> 
> Another is small rust-brown, brass-studded '00s 'Domino' bag from Sonia Rykiel that weighs a ton. I have a black/silver one that's much lighter which I'm keeping. I'll never get anything like my money back from it but it's just too heavy and small for all day, and wrong colour for evening. Then again, I do love my Sonia Rykiel. Then, there's my blush nubuck Vivienne Westwood, on and off sale for years, it's _supposed_ to look aged, the problem is convincing others that is, they think it's just dirt but it was bought new like that, part of the 'punk' aesthetic design. I could give these to charity.
> 
> Last year I gave a lot of my mother's less personally precious pieces to a certain charity that does Ebay as well as a designer boutique rail and raised over £700 just with these bits (some fine jewellery in the mix). They seem to be able to sell better than me, and so long as someone gets money I'm not upset.  OT, but I just saw someone able to buy a BV for $15 from goodwill, if I gave a BV to charity I'd be furious if they only put it out for peanuts. The point of giving to charity is raise as much funds as possible for the cause, not just dump unwanted 'stuff'.


Many of those reasons resonate with me (except "not using because of delicacy" - that is just not me, same with scarves.)
I had a BBK because *one must have a BBK*. Or does one? I sold it, because I enjoy my other 2 Ks (gold chamonix and rouge H box) and the black was just kind of a useless trophy. Things I will let go of this year are likely because of *lack of use* (remembering life before March, because after that I hardly used anything) or *too many of the same* style/color/effect.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Thank you for explaining the concept of acquisition rate. I am going to try this! in 2019, I purchased an HG expensive item, my 30cm Black togo Birkin, I wore it a lot! it's surprisingly  practical  however, I find, I'm not fond of the togo leather, the color isn't saturated as I'd like it looks like a soft black than a true black unlike my Kelly, which is deeply saturated. I'm now considering replacing it same specs but with the new leather Veau Jonathan, what do you guys think? this will be a challenge for me as I don't have a boutique close to me. One is supposed to open in early 2021, we'll see.. @More bags @880 , @papertiger all opinions welcome from everyone.  The fine Jewelry pieces I plan to add are, an  18k yellow gold Tiffany Elsa Peretti bean bracelet, and an Elsa peretti  platinum and diamond bean necklace.
> 
> 2020 put a wrench in things for sure! great goals for 2021!
> 
> Great goals! i'm with you on the shopping sustainably!


I would totally trade the togo for Veau Jonathan in a B30. But I really don't like pebbled leathers. Others do. Keep us posted!


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> My trick when I feel insecure about wearing a new item or bag is: I take them to completely mundane activities that do not involve much time or meeting people. So for example, a quick trip to the pharmacy or the baker’s. That is for items like this bag, where you know you love them but you have not yet worked out how to fit them into your style or they are a bit out there for you. Just grab them and go. Take them to a trip to the dry cleaners, or to pick up some take away, and you will feel much more confortable about them.
> 
> Another trick is to take them on a trip, where you will then be giving yourself less choices. Plus one is always more daring when in unknown territory. But this does not work in Covid times...


Very good advice! Thank you. I think I'll use it on New Year's day when I go for my sunrise walk- a good way to break the bag _and_ the year in. 


papertiger said:


> so I'm starting from the point of 'I'm not good enough' - I suppose it's related to a & c and imposter syndrome. The way I personally get over these points it to give myself a 'use it or lose it' ultimatum (which is why I sold off quite a few _amazing_ vintage bags I was lucky enough to own at one time).


I definitely feel like you described me in points a & c, and certainly imposter syndrome is a factor for me in various areas of my life. Perhaps a personal goal for me in 2021 should be to just use every one of my bags, including the ones that I've been holding off on until some arbitrary appropriate age/ phase of life/ point where I will feel good enough for it...


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Very good advice! Thank you. I think I'll use it on New Year's day when I go for my sunrise walk- a good way to break the bag _and_ the year in.
> 
> I definitely feel like you described me in points a & c, and certainly imposter syndrome is a factor for me in various areas of my life. Perhaps a personal goal for me in 2021 should be to just use every one of my bags, including the ones that I've been holding off on until some arbitrary appropriate age/ phase of life/ point where I will feel good enough for it...



 

_Become_ or start to become the person you longed to be now/from now (saying this today to myself) I'm not even gonna wait for lockdown to be over. I'm usually better at overcoming this but one of my 'things' that I need to work on  is go for and go towards long term aims rather than tick boxes and short-term goals which are often more for work/other people and doing chores anyway.


----------



## sherrylynn

More bags said:


> What a beautiful picture!  We are bag twins on the Etoupe Evelyne PM, it’s my most frequently carried bag. Could you please tell me more about the bag on the bottom row, second from the right? It looks similar to a Ferragamo Gancini bag - I love the look of that bag.


You have good eyes! It is a Ferragamo Margot bag. I believe it is the larger size, in gray. I love it, so well made. It is my official 'Grown Up' bag. I wear it when I need to look like an adult.


----------



## 880

@jblended, when I read your response about bags that are too old, or too young and the clamour of your inner child (fashion wise ), something about your post made me think about about a thread possibly started by @papertiger about whether we feel ignored. . . (as in things are not advertised or meant for our demographic; or they just don’t ‘speak’ to us. . .

My response was, are we overthinking or being too sensitive? I actually responded that I feel that gen x ( I’m 53) is kind of the odd one out. We’re not as unapologetically stylistically defined as boomers are. And, we’re not hip and relaxed millenial or Y or whatever the category is that loves life experiences more than things. we’re in between and Constangly striving. . .

Re your ‘too young‘ round bag, you could wear it with jeans (to ‘mundane activities’ like the bakery or pharmacy as per @doni) (as an aside, I am now picturing @doni wearing cream helmet Lang leather pants to buy toothpaste at the pharmacy); you could warehouse it until you re much older, and then it will become part of your self described ‘frivolous‘ style; or you could let it go. . . (IMO part of that decision for me  would be bag hardware). You could also pair it with doc martens whcih can look great on older petite people and instantly gives some irony to an outfit.

@More bags,
1. I still have a roving eye re beauty, but some beauty isn’t me, so I don’t have to own it.  If you still have a roving eye, are you subconsciously still looking to upgrade or replace? or perhaps, you just love eye candy  I feel that way about a lot of VCA: Alhambra with a few exceptions looks wrong on me (like I’ve borrowed from an acquaintances waspy friends mom’s closet) (@PaperTigers  imposter syndrome).  @whateve, I’m at the point where i want to face up to the fact, the beautiful bag won’t make me look like the gorgeous model peddling it In the ad campaign, and sometimes that’s enough to stop me.
2. re platonic ideals, the hobo, Usually larger bc of its hobo ness and usually worn with jeans casually. Depending on mood and my weight,  I’m either a 35 trim II or a BV Veneta large Bc of silhouette. within the Trim,  I vacillate between the 35 Trim II Togo (though I have not yet gotten rid of 35 Trim II barenia — it doesn’t slouch as attractively— or the too east west 31 barenia crinoline Trim II — bc I love crinoline). When I feel heavy ( and or my wrist acts up and I cannot deal with bag weight or I want something to stay on the shoulder), I turn to the BV Veneta large. I think @muchstuff once spoke of certain BV models being too sticky outy until worn in, and I agree with that, but some models kind of wrap around the torso and conceal the muffin top, so those appeal to me. . . note: I am of an age that remembers the yearning to be a skinny girl in slim leggings with lots of hair and a big unstructured bag. . IRL, I’m short but medium build, and something like the mini BV Jodi Looks ridiculous on me Like a toy.
3. as for the crossbody, there are sub categories: 1. the practical mom bag (evelyne III in either 29 or 33); the cute mini (I like a practical men’s ghurka p bc it’s larger and cheaper than the H tpm but still small); th efrivolous like a chanel so black mini.
there are bags that defy broad categories. For example, a birkin is a tote and so is a Goyard St. louis, but they are in different universes altogether. . .
4. bags that are too mature make me think of pre 2008. I was basically a chanel person until that year bc I bought a lot of RTW. (@dcooney4, its ready to wear, referring to designer off the rack clothing, as opposed to MtM (made to measure, something that is a standard format, tailored to fit your frame) or custom. ( measured to fit);  and, a mature bag can look really cute on a young thin individual. But the price point made me think I should switch to H,a new I did Except for a few reissues, none of which I wear except the mini. I think I keep them in case mymom needs to borrow them or in case, like @sherrylynn, I need to look like an adult. @sherrylynn, forgot to say, I love your well edited bag collection, and there are some good deals on bolides on eBay and japanese reseller sites and elsewhere (of course, authenticate and do due diligence bf purchase).

@paper tiger, I would have passed on the vibrato barenia oil stain too. But it would have been a struggle. I am also not a lucite or raffia person, but I keep hoping if I ever can drop the perennial 10 or 20 pounds and ever start blow drying my hair on a regular basis (neither of which is likely to happen). . . No it will never be my style.
@Hazzelnut, I also don’t have a problem with a majority of my closet not being touched in years so long as I can imagine it actually happening (like in the realm of possibility and not just fantasy). I didn’t invest in teh BV pouch, for this reason, but I liked the style enough to buy two pouch type bags on Etsy.
@momasaurus, I also had given up my first H bag, BBK ghw, bc it was ghw. After years of deciding i was not a kelly person, I just boughta BBK, phw, retourne (a big departure for this sellier lover) in part bc it was a great deal. I love it. for bags, HW is a deal breaker for me.
apologies, I did not mean to write a novel!
p.s. @Purses & Perfumes, what brand of cloth dish towels Do you recommend?


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4938617
> 
> My other latest purchases. These 4 plus my paratay, and a Massaccesi midi Juliet ($135 SHIPPED !!) from eBay and an aphrodite ($75 SHIPPED!) from the MM BST are my 6 December bag purchases. I bought 3 in Nov and Oct but 5 in September and none in 2020 before. 17 total this year. I think. But sold 8. So I've acquired 9.  But I have not lost any money, I've actually profited around $5k this year on bag flips. And that's accounting for a missing in the mail  $750 Chanel. Ok I'm being kind, being scammed by the buyer. Starting a few hours ago I am being attempted scammed the $75 I got for my Burberry trench three weeks ago.
> I'm done with selling.
> My goals for next year still involve not earning any money at all, but actually spending 12% of my salary on purses and having a 100% acquisition success rate. I just don't want to spend time on it anymore. I want to buy a house and set up a craft room and start crafting with my daughters.


Nice! My sadness about Massaccesi is that they don't fetch much on the secondary market. I bought a lot of stuff in their early years (it was so much fun to customize everything!), but almost never wore them, and sold some for pathetically small amounts. So at the moment, I'm keeping my MM bags even though I don't wear them.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I have a spreadsheet that shows exactly what I paid and I've instructed my daughter to use it if she decides to get rid of my stuff.
> 
> We have tax deductions for charity too but you can only use it if you itemize your deductions and since they changed the tax code, most people just take the standard deduction.


I've done the same with DD. She laughs now but it will certainly help her later. DS recently heard us mention this but didn't say anything. But in a year or so he will ask where is the list of stuff for him!


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> The idea that helped me the most in my long tortuous editing journey (I’ve been actively selling and editing my collection for over a decade with varying success) was a concept of:
> 
> You and your stuff are in business; you’re the CEO and all your stuff is employees. What job does each thing do? What do you need it to do? How does it support the life you want to live?
> 
> So I was able to look at my bag collection and say “I wear this at X,Y and Z.  Who else do I wear in those occasions? Will I have enough of those occasions to justify the redundancy? And which do I like best and why?”
> 
> So, I’m not banned. I just have a hiring freeze going on. And I’m not selling crap, I’m career counseling my stuff-employees into new positions.
> 
> For example, I have a dark red Mulberry Smithfield and a bright red BV deerskin Creel. One’s a hand-carry satchel, one is a crossbody. One’s sturdy thick leather, the other more delicate and smaller. When looking all the characteristics, they are dramatically different bags. But they do the same darn job. Letting go of one allowed the other to be better at doing it’s job.
> 
> Now, clutches? Their primary job is to sparkle and make me smile and I treat them like art. So, having a ridiculously high level of redundancy is fine as long as I still have space for them.


I love this post so much!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

doni said:


> I use vinegar by the gallon, for everything, from cleaning surfaces and removing calc to clothes softener. It is a constant battle with the cleaning lady, who is of the opinion that as concerns cleaning products, the more toxic the better must be...
> 
> Can you tell us about your system for using kitchen towels and rags? I love that kind of thing.
> And it is not too OT right? As it is about using things in ward[cup]boards after all...


Ha, ha, yes we discuss many things in this thread, so why not a system for kitchen towels?   Not too off topic I think.   But my system is nothing special -- many of you may already be following this system.

So I have two towels in my kitchen -- one is the hand towel hanging from my oven door which I use to dry hands.  The second is a dish towel/rag that I keep beside the kitchen sink to wipe down the wet areas around the sink.  I also use this dish towel/rag to wipe down any spills on the counter, etc.  There isn't exactly a system as such but two changes I made this year have been very helpful.  The first thing is that every night, I change the dish towel/rag so I start each day with a fresh, clean dish towel/rag ready for the sinks and counters, and I also launder these towels at the end of the week.  I know people who have towels with the day printed on it for each specific day of the week, but I'm not that systematic.

The other thing that made a difference was using very good high quality dish towels and hand towels.  For the hand towels, which are only used to dry hands, I found this very important because I wash my hands so often and drying them on a lesser quality towel actually dried the skin more because they were not soft enough.  Having hand towels that are very soft and absorb quickly has helped my dry hands!  The dish towels also need to be very high quality to withstand regular washings and cleaning spills, etc.  The last thing I did was put away my paper towel roll in a different room, so I am not tempted to reach for it every time there was a spill or some such thing.


----------



## momasaurus

travelbliss said:


> It can be very disenchanting,  clearing out bags, wondering how to find new homes for them. Over the years, I accumulated various sorts of bags.  I have a strange attraction to denim style bags,  and I found a box of denim backpacks, messengers, etc.  along with various other brands (Dooney, Ralph Lauren, Patricia Nash, Brahmin, Burberry, Mulberry, random ones from discount stores, MK, etc).  I had no idea where to put them, so I started piling them into my garden tub, which I never use.  This continued for over a year, until COVID struck and I had time off from work to finally do something with them.  I had imagined grand plans to photograph and list some on ebay,  until I realized after listing one or 2,  what a hassle and headache it was to deal with buyer's complaints, fees, shipping, etc..etc....so the pile remained untouched and grew some more.   I made a decision to only use my favorite brand, and eliminate the rest.   The ones that I could resell to FP or Yoogi's,  I did,  mostly at a loss.   The rest went into 3 very large boxes and my hubby dropped them off at the Goodwill so we could write them off our taxes this year.   I thought I would feel seriously deflated after these left the house, but surprisingly,  I don't!     The title of the thread is my mantra now.  If it won't fit into the dedicated space I have for my collection (1 in, 1 out)  I can't acquire it.   I do seem to find myself wanting to add more SLGs and accessories though... Anyway, sorry to ramble on but my point is,  that sometimes your best intentions to profit from your unused bags will wither down to just donating them to a charity, _and it can feel liberating_.


Not rambling at all. In this thread we LOVE hearing people's histories, thought process, musings, mistakes, goals, longings, changes of mind, etc.!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> This is a very thoughtful question.
> *We spend a lot of time discussing why we buy bags but not so much editing. What is your top priority for letting go of a bag?*
> 
> *Nerd alert - long post*
> First, I like to ask, what is your goal? Which bags to exit will vary based on the goal, the why, for example,
> 
> To generate maximum cash => sell highest resale value bags
> To generate quick return => sell well known/popular styles and brands
> To make room => sell largest bags
> I spent time reflecting on why I exited bags from my bag wardrobe and identified key themes, including,
> 
> Functional issues
> My style changed
> My lifestyle changed
> They are not being worn
> They are being replaced with something I like better
> If I am not reaching for a bag, I like to understand why, is it the size, colour, style, high maintenance or functionality?
> 
> Too heavy
> Too big
> Too small capacity
> Short strap drop
> Strap is too long
> Too boxy
> Base is too wide/sticks out from my body
> Not easy to use, ex. fiddly clasp
> Opening is too hard to get into
> Colour doesn’t coordinate with my wardrobe
> Faux leather
> Leather or material doesn’t feel good
> Style looks dated
> I no longer like/use that style, ex. monogram
> I have something similar/does the same job that I like better
> Duplicate colour, function, style to another bag I like more
> Duplicate pattern (canvas) to another bag I like more
> Open top, items spill out when bag falls over
> Zipper slides open while in use
> Things fall out, ex. foldover clutch
> I couldn’t keep it looking as fresh as I wanted to, ex. white, damier azur, vachetta
> Requires work to use it, ex. transfer wallet contents into WOC
> Bag is not wearing well, handles, seams, corners
> Lifestyle change, no longer need corporate style bags
> Maintaining collection size, ie. one in one out
> I bought it when I really wanted something else
> It has served its purpose
> Doesn’t work in my predominant climate, ex. doesn’t fit over winter coats when I live in a climate with a long winter, or exotic in wet climate
> I have multiples
> I have someone who wants to buy it or someone who likes it and I can donate it to them
> An alternate approach to decluttering is to think of what do I want to keep vs. what do I want to get rid of.
> 
> Collect, choose, eliminate, organize
> What do I use regularly and love
> Keep what you use, need and love
> Purge anything you don’t need, use, want or love
> Would I buy this now
> Photograph different groups of bags (by colour, size, brand, function, etc.), identify your favourite and least favourite bag
> Have I worn it in the past 12 months
> Do I love it
> Do I love the way it makes me feel when I carry it
> Does it represent my current style, lifestyle
> Is this looking worn out
> Does it project the image I want to project
> Would I reach for this over similar pieces
> Can I think of three outfits I would wear this with
> Do I have somewhere to wear it? (think in non Covid times)
> Do I need this, does this bag still fill a particular need
> Best wishes to all of us on choosing to keep and use our most loved bags.


This is such a great post!
My problems, when I reflect on bag use, are:
1 remembering what purse-carrying life was like before Covid
2 wondering if that life will return (concert-going, riding trains, overnight trips, etc.) or if having found that making do with just a Calvi in my pocket will change everything about what I carry in the future.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Great analysis. I would love to see your red bags @whateve!


We generally have color-themed weeks early in the year, and red often leads off!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> For me it is usually multiple reasons. I agree try to sell it yourself and go from there. What about a consignment shop that does higher end stuff? I found one a few towns over. She takes a big cut but *she also gets more then I could for things*.


And you don't have to ship them. I am soooooo over the post office.


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> _*Become*_* or start to become the person you longed to be now/from now *(saying this today to myself) I'm not even gonna wait for lockdown to be over. I'm usually better at overcoming this but one of my 'things' that I need to work on  is go for and go towards long term aims rather than tick boxes and short-term goals which are often more for work/other people and doing chores anyway.


Wonderfully put! I'm guilty of the focusing on the short-term goals, though that was partly because I had a rather short life expectancy and thought there was no point in thinking beyond the age of (now rapidly approaching) 40.
But there's a saying you've reminded me of: 'In ten years, you will have arrived. The question is where?'
I think I want to visualize the kind of person I'd like to be in a decade's time now that my health issues appear to be resolved and there's every possibility I will still be around then (assuming, that is, I don't get run over by a bus tomorrow morning which, given my luck, could very well happen ).
And the next step would be to work towards being that person by starting immediately! 
Ooh, I feel rather inspired! Thank you for the little pick-me-up. 



880 said:


> *Re your ‘too young‘ round bag, you could wear it with jeans (to ‘mundane activities’ like the bakery or pharmacy as per @doni)* (as an aside, I am now picturing @doni wearing cream helmet Lang leather pants to buy toothpaste at the pharmacy); you could warehouse it until you re much older, and then it will become part of your self described ‘frivolous‘ style; or you could let it go. . . (IMO part of that decision for me would be bag hardware)



And I've been doing just that with the round bag. After over a year of it sitting on my shelf, I pulled it out and I made it casual, thinking if people can make a Chanel casual, I can certainly do so with this little thing. I started wearing it for walks, to the store, just whenever I was popping out quickly. Functionally, it has proven to be perfect for me. It is just the right size and very light on my shoulder. And I happen to love round bags, so it's a keeper. It did take some effort to get over the 'it's a bit formal, it's a bit too proper, etc.' mindset I had when I first got it. Now that's definitely a thought I will challenge moving forwards.


----------



## jblended

momasaurus said:


> This is such a great post!
> My problems, when I reflect on bag use, are:
> 1 remembering what purse-carrying life was like before Covid
> 2 wondering if that life will return (concert-going, riding trains, overnight trips, etc.) or if having found that making do with just a Calvi in my pocket will change everything about what I carry in the future.


This is definitely something that comes to my mind often. It will be interesting to note how our habits change once we turn the page on this rather taxing experience.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

Tartlet said:


> This is a great thread, and I think it's the inspiration I need to at least write down some of goals for 2021, which in turn will keep me accountable.
> 
> 1. I will not purchase anything through Amazon.com.  I started this about a month ago, when I realized how lazy I had become in relying on Amazon for simple purchases, and then in turn discovering how little Amazon gives back to its workers, communities, the world in general.  Going forward, if I need a new book to read, I will source it through the independent book shop not far from my home.  Realistically, I can afford the extra $5.00 to $10.00 or so it will cost versus buying the book on discount online. If I need home goods or cleaning supplies, I will buy them locally through the large national grocery store and the smaller local houseware stores or my local or national hardware store (no Home Depot anymore either since they are a foreign retailer where I live).
> 
> 2. Make fitness and weight loss my new obsession.  I have a milestone birthday coming up in 2021, that I would love to be at my healthiest for.  I also have a closet full of clothes that I love, which are currently too tight.  After training for an Olympic-distance triathlon in 2016, I was exhausted from the time commitment it required, and I easily gave it up.  Over the 4 years that followed, my weight began to creep up.  How strange it is to gain weight, when I'm not working out 2 hours a day, 6 days a week?    Time to make fitness and healthy eating a priority again (just maybe not at the same level of intensity it was a few years ago)
> 
> 3. I've been very good at keeping my purse collection at 10 bags for the past several years.  In December 2020, I purchased a holy grail of sorts that I had been hunting for since 2013-2014.  I also rather impulsively purchased another bag at the same time, that I had not planned for.  It was a style that had been discontinued, but that I had only discovered rather belatedly.  I do love it though, and I have no regrets about either purchase.   Once the new purchases arrived, I took 2 older bags that were my least favourite, due to color and size, to the luxury consignment shop.  I never look at my purse spending as a loss when I sell / consign bags that no longer work for me.  I see whatever I make on the sale (be it small or large) as a gain to me.  It's physical, tangible currency now in my hands, versus some airy fairy notion of worth that exists only in the ether.    I found a few other things to consign as well, so in the end it was 2 new purses in, AND 2 purses, 1 wallet, a necklace, a ring, a cardholder, and 2 watches out.
> 
> 4. I'd like to completely eliminate buying any more home organizing products.  At the end of 2020, my fridge, pantry, vanity, basement, and closet are now completely organized and I've spent far more on bins and containers to corral my vegetables, crackers, pasta, makeup, Christmas decoration, and shoes, than I did on anything else this year.  No.More.Containers!
> 
> 5. Accessory and purse goals for 2021.  I'd like to add a new wallet sometime in the second half of 2021.  I've been rotating between a Gucci brown guccissima (circa 2008), and 2 mulberry tree wallets (circa 2016) for the past several years.  I love the colours and styles (they are each a little different), but I would like to add something new for 2021.  Perhaps a Bottega Veneta in a bright colour (I'm not that familiar with the new designer - so this may be a pipe dream as I'm picturing Bottega Veneta wallet from a few years ago).  Speaking of Bottega Veneta, I'm on the hunt for a extended knot clutch in a jewel-tone satin.  I'm not aggressively searching, but if I were to come across one in very good condition, I think it would be my only purse purchase for 2021.
> 
> *Whew* that's a long post.  Sorry about that


What a great read. Thank you for sharing so articulately.
1. My DD has been boycotting Amazon forever, and gently reminds me that I could do better about alternative shopping. So I salute you!
2. Fitness. Yes. That is all.
3. "It's physical, tangible currency now in my hands, versus some airy fairy notion of worth that exists only in the ether." This is great. Thank you.
4. LOL
5. I love BV zip-around wallets.


----------



## momasaurus

sherrylynn said:


> I need this thread! I did a good job of organizing and editing my collection during 2020. Sold what I could, rehomed a few, and donated the rest.
> Then I purchased my first Hermes, (Etoupe Evelyne PM)and got a serious case of bag fever.
> 
> My goals for 2021:
> 1. Purchase 1 preloved Hermes: Bolide, Lindy or Jypsiere.  Only if the stars align, and the color, size, leather, condition and price are right. And only ONE!!
> 2. Stay within my current bag storage space:
> View attachment 4939108
> 
> 3. Live vicariously through other's purchases on TPF.


Great goals. Living vicariously - yessss!
Ooooooh you have the red Studio bag that @Cookiefiend is tempting me with. Is this a medium? I am seriously flirting with this bag.


----------



## momasaurus

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks for starting this! I just popped on today to do it haha.
> 
> Hope everyone had a happy and safe holiday season and are looking forward to the new year.
> 
> My goal for 2021 is definitely not to buy anything. 2020 found me falling back into old habits as I purchased the highest number of bags in a year since i think I started the first thread - 8!!! Might not sound like a lot but it’s 8 too many for me! That said, I absolutely love each of them and wear them regularly (well, as much as possible with lockdowns). But that is it, no bags for 2021, I need to get back to the original goal of this resolution - to enjoy what I already have. I also did manage to sell a few bags and wallets this year as I outgrew them in my lifestyle so that was great - hope to ride on that momentum and keep going. I have a lot of bags I still love but no longer really suit my lifestyle so it best to pass them on to people who will love them and let them shine.
> 
> Wishing everyone a great 2021!!


So great to see you! Good luck with your resolutions!


----------



## Vintage Leather

I will say my vintage lucite bags have made amazing covid bags - easy to clean and sanitize, holds just enough stuff, and adorable.


----------



## momasaurus

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Regarding re-assessing needs, I also have this difficulty.  Once I identify a gap, it becomes somehow necessary to address it and tackle it soon!  I would love to hear the viewpoint of others on how to manage this.  Perhaps a starting point is to see if there is something else in the wardrobe that will fill the gap --  something that will be a satisfactory substitute.  For instance, I love white bags too, but don't own any.  For me, the gap of a white bag in the summer is filled with using either beige or pale pink bags already in my wardrobe  -- not the most ideal substitute perhaps, but it works for me! Sometimes, I think it also helps to just accept that one will have gaps in the wardrobe, and that is okay. I mean, our wardrobes are an evolving process and will never really be complete -- once a gap is filled, there will always be some other gap to take its place.....


You ask about gaps. I think there will always be gaps, as you noted. You don't have a white summer bag but you have other summer bags that work well. Hm. Sounds fine to me. For me a real gap would be not to have *any* breezy summer bag, or not to have *any *clutch. I guess personally I am OK with gaps. When I find a bag I love I want it in several colors, so I guess I'm not so much a practical as an aesthetic buyer. This is not helpful, sorry!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

momasaurus said:


> Nice! My sadness about Massaccesi is that they don't fetch much on the secondary market. I bought a lot of stuff in their early years (it was so much fun to customize everything!), but almost never wore them, and sold some for pathetically small amounts. So at the moment, I'm keeping my MM bags even though I don't wear them.


So true. I buy a MM with the understanding that it is money spent. Gone. Like buying lunch. Or clothes. Lord knows there's not a hot market to sell your used clothes.  So it is in a way more expensive than well known bags that you'll never take a $500 loss selling in the future.

The obvious caveat is buying them preloved. No risk there. But of course the fun of bespoke is customizing it to your specs. But the downside is if the reality looks less ideal than you envisioned. At least preloved is an eyes wide open buying  experience.


----------



## sherrylynn

I think I keep them in case mymom needs to borrow them or in case, like @sherrylynn, I need to look like an adult. @sherrylynn, forgot to say, I love your well edited bag collection, and there are some good deals on bolides on eBay and japanese reseller sites and elsewhere (of course, authenticate and do due diligence bf purchase).

[/QUOTE]

Thank you! I must admit there are a few additional bags tucked away in my closet! However, they are kept more for their sentimental rather than wearabilty value. 
I am scared to death to buy anything on eBay. I usually stick to Ann's Fabulous Finds and Fashionphile. Maybe I will learn to branch out in 2021.


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Very good advice! Thank you. I think I'll use it on New Year's day when I go for my sunrise walk- a good way to break the bag _and_ the year in.
> 
> I definitely feel like you described me in points a & c, and certainly imposter syndrome is a factor for me in various areas of my life. Perhaps a personal goal for me in 2021 should be to just use every one of my bags, including the ones that I've been holding off on until some arbitrary appropriate age/ phase of life/ point where I will feel good enough for it...


Scarf of the Day themes have become very intricate and erudite, but once we had a "take the tag off and wear it!" theme which was great because so many of us had/have scarves with tags still on. So maybe we can have a USE THAT BAG challenge, when we force ourselves to take out the unused items and just get it over with.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> @jblended, when I read your response about bags that are too old, or too young and the clamour of your inner child (fashion wise ), something about your post made me think about about a thread possibly started by @papertiger about whether we feel ignored. . . (as in things are not advertised or meant for our demographic; or they just don’t ‘speak’ to us. . .
> 
> My response was, are we overthinking or being too sensitive? I actually responded that I feel that gen x ( I’m 53) is kind of the odd one out. We’re not as unapologetically stylistically defined as boomers are. And, we’re not hip and relaxed millenial or Y or whatever the category is that loves life experiences more than things. we’re in between and Constangly striving. . .
> 
> Re your ‘too young‘ round bag, you could wear it with jeans (to ‘mundane activities’ like the bakery or pharmacy as per @doni) (as an aside, I am now picturing @doni wearing cream helmet Lang leather pants to buy toothpaste at the pharmacy); you could warehouse it until you re much older, and then it will become part of your self described ‘frivolous‘ style; or you could let it go. . . (IMO part of that decision for me  would be bag hardware). You could also pair it with doc martens whcih can look great on older petite people and instantly gives some irony to an outfit.
> 
> @More bags,
> 1. I still have a roving eye re beauty, but some beauty isn’t me, so I don’t have to own it.  If you still have a roving eye, are you subconsciously still looking to upgrade or replace? or perhaps, you just love eye candy  I feel that way about a lot of VCA: Alhambra with a few exceptions looks wrong on me (like I’ve borrowed from an acquaintances waspy friends mom’s closet) (the imposter syndrome).  @whateve, I’m at the point where i want to face up to the fact, the beautiful bag won’t make me look like the gorgeous model peddling it In the ad campaign, and sometimes that’s enough to stop me.
> 2. re platonic ideals, the hobo, Usually larger bc of its hobo ness and usually worn with jeans casually. Depending on mood and my weight,  I’m either a 35 trim II or a BV Veneta large Bc of silhouette. within the Trim,  I vacillate between the 35 Trim II Togo (though I have not yet gotten rid of 35 Trim II barenia — it doesn’t slouch as attractively— or the too east west 31 barenia crinoline Trim II — bc I love crinoline). When I feel heavy ( and or my wrist acts up and I cannot deal with bag weight or I want something to stay on the shoulder), I turn to the BV Veneta large. I think @muchstuff once spoke of certain BV models being too sticky outy until worn in, and I agree with that, but some models kind of wrap around the torso and conceal the muffin top, so those appeal to me. . . note: I am of an age that remembers the yearning to be a skinny girl in slim leggings with lots of hair and a big unstructured bag. . IRL, I’m short but medium build, and something like the mini BV Jodi Looks ridiculous on me Like a toy.
> 3. as for the crossbody, there are sub categories: 1. the practical mom bag (evelyne III in either 29 or 33); the cute mini (I like a practical men’s ghurka p bc it’s larger and cheaper than the H tpm but still small); th efrivolous like a chanel so black mini.
> there are bags that defy broad categories. For example, a birkin is a tote and so is a Goyard St. louis, but they are in different universes altogether. . .
> 4. bags that are too mature make me think of pre 2008. I was basically a chanel person until that year bc I bought a lot of RTW. (@dcooney4, its ready to wear, referring to designer off the rack clothing, as opposed to MtM (made to measure, something that is a standard format, tailored to fit your frame) or custom. ( measured to fit);  and, a mature bag can look really cute on a young thin individual. But the price point made me think I should switch to H,a new I did Except for a few reissues, none of which I wear except the mini. I think I keep them in case mymom needs to borrow them or in case, like @sherrylynn, I need to look like an adult. @sherrylynn, forgot to say, I love your well edited bag collection, and there are some good deals on bolides on eBay and japanese reseller sites and elsewhere (of course, authenticate and do due diligence bf purchase).
> 
> @paper tiger, I would have passed on the vibrato barenia oil stain too. But it would have been a struggle. I am also not a lucite or raffia person, but I keep hoping if I ever can drop the perennial 10 or 20 pounds and ever start blow drying my hair on a regular basis (neither of which is likely to happen). . . No it will never be my style.
> @Hazzelnut, I also don’t have a problem with a majority of my closet not being touched in years so long as I can imagine it actually happening (like in the realm of possibility and not just fantasy). I didn’t invest in teh BV pouch, for this reason, but I liked the style enough to buy two pouch type bags on Etsy.
> @momasaurus, I also had given up my first H bag, BBK ghw, bc it was ghw. After years of deciding i was not a kelly person, I just boughta BBK, phw, retourne (a big departure for this sellier lover) in part bc it was a great deal. I love it. for bags, HW is a deal breaker for me.
> apologies, I did not mean to write a novel!
> p.s. @Purses & Perfumes, what brand of cloth dish towels Do you recommend?


Did I see this BBK?? PHW absolutely makes me drool. I'm also a sellier girl, but PHW would overrule that for sure. 
Also I just love everything else you've written.


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> So true. I buy a MM with the understanding that it is money spent. Gone. Like buying lunch. Or clothes. Lord knows there's not a hot market to sell your used clothes.  So it is in a way more expensive than well known bags that you'll never take a $500 loss selling in the future.
> 
> The obvious caveat is buying them preloved. No risk there. But of course the fun of bespoke is customizing it to your specs. But the downside is if the reality looks less ideal than you envisioned. At least preloved is an eyes wide open buying  experience.


You are so right. I do have one pre-loved MM and maybe 7 or 8 from the factory. The pre-loved was a midi Selene because I already had one in a different color that I liked. MM was a frenzy that passed. My current frenzy (hello @papertiger) is Calvis and Bastias, where I can scratch a color itch without too much damage to the credit cards.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ohhh emm geeee 
How am I supposed to stay good and not buy when I was suddenly gifted some Christmas money in my PayPal account.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> You are so right. I do have one pre-loved MM and maybe 7 or 8 from the factory. The pre-loved was a midi Selene because I already had one in a different color that I liked. MM was a frenzy that passed. My current frenzy (hello @papertiger) is Calvis and Bastias, where I can scratch a color itch without too much damage to the credit cards.



I have 1.

I looked through the Calvi and Bastia thread. Those little leather pockets seem to be more addictive than crack.

I must resist.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

momasaurus said:


> You ask about gaps. I think there will always be gaps, as you noted. You don't have a white summer bag but you have other summer bags that work well. Hm. Sounds fine to me. For me a real gap would be not to have *any* breezy summer bag, or not to have *any *clutch. I guess personally I am OK with gaps. When I find a bag I love I want it in several colors, so I guess I'm not so much a practical as an aesthetic buyer. This is not helpful, sorry!


You make a good point about real gaps -- sometimes I think I have a gap in my wardrobe, but it's not a real gap because something else from my wardrobe can easily fill that space.  So the question might be whether the item we want to add fills a real gap, or is it just something we would like to have (which is fine too), versus actually filling a gap or open space in the wardrobe.   I hope I am not sounding too confused -- my brain is fuzzy today from waking up too early! I need more coffee.
And I buy for aesthetics too.... although I also keep reminding myself to be practical!

@880, regarding those kitchen dish cloths/rags, the ones I am currently using are not cotton.  I think they're chamois if I'm not mistaken.  Anyway, a friend gave some to me to try and they're orange colored and I think they're called shamwow if I'm not mistaken -- she buys them on Amazon.  I just cut them to the size I prefer and they don't fray.  They're super absorbent, which is very helpful for me since my sink is shallow and water splashes on the counter easily.  I just hang them out of sight under the sink if I have company coming (pre-pandemic of course).

Also, if you prefer thinner reusable kitchen cloths, scotch brite reusable kitchen wipes are an option.  I know people who like them, and they are long-lasting, but I prefer the thicker chamois ones because of better water absorbing capabilities even if they end up looking a little limp by the end of the day.

If you're looking for 100 percent cotton dishcloths, I have used just regular heavyweight fingertip towels in the past (they're smaller than regular hand towels, but bigger than the standard cotton washcloths).  My friend gets the standard hand towels, folds them in half and sews the edges to create dish towels but honestly, that's way too much effort for dish towels -- I mean, I still have a stack of simple mending sitting around like buttons to sew and never seem to be motivated to do it....


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> You make a good point about real gaps -- sometimes I think I have a gap in my wardrobe, but it's not a real gap because something else from my wardrobe can easily fill that space.  So the question might be whether the item we want to add fills a real gap, or is it just something we would like to have (which is fine too), versus actually filling a gap or open space in the wardrobe.   I hope I am not sounding too confused -- my brain is fuzzy today from waking up too early! I need more coffee.
> And I buy for aesthetics too.... although I also keep reminding myself to be practical!
> 
> @880, regarding those kitchen dish cloths/rags, the ones I am currently using are not cotton.  I think they're chamois if I'm not mistaken.  Anyway, a friend gave some to me to try and they're orange colored and I think they're called shamwow if I'm not mistaken -- she buys them on Amazon.  I just cut them to the size I prefer and they don't fray.  They're super absorbent, which is very helpful for me since my sink is shallow and water splashes on the counter easily.  I just hang them out of sight under the sink if I have company coming (pre-pandemic of course).
> 
> If you're looking for 100 percent cotton dishcloths, I have used just regular heavyweight fingertip towels in the past (they're smaller than regular hand towels, but bigger than the standard cotton washcloths).  My friend gets the standard hand towels, folds them in half and sews the edges to create dish towels but honestly, that's way too much effort for dish towels -- I mean, I still have a stack of simple mending sitting around like buttons to sew and never seem to be motivated to do it....


Thank you! Am ordering some shamwow! Need to review your steps on how to proceed with them in your previous post !

@papertiger, there is a calvi and Bastia thread!   Oh wow. I missed a reseller one in black box, (someone else scooped it up and is trying to resell it for more than double. . . and since then have not purchased bc I cannot decide on a color. . .





						Calvi + Bastia
					

I’ve been trying to justify it - 1 Bastia for my keys, 1 for my air/earpods, 1 for my coins (although everything has been card only recently due to Covid)  :biggrin: :P:lol: Send help!:lol:  No help to be had here  :lol: I have discovered that these little gems are like pringles - can’t have...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




And here, where there are posts re gold matte alligator calvi





						Calvi card case owners.
					

Jumped at this one. Matte alligator Calvi in gold. Never seen gold gator.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




@sherrylynn, there is also yoogis closet, which I think of as a sister to AFF and fashionphile

@SouthernPurseGal, if you were gifted the money, it doesn’t have to count in the yearly spend. . . It’s like calories from french fries don’t count if you didn’t order them plus it’s the holidays ! Agree as to the downside of custom orders not turning out as well in reality. EDIT: I love your bag choice! that blue gray is one of my favorite colors!

@momasaurus, thank you! I agree H SOTD is super educational, as well as ‘intricate and erudite.’ I posted the 28 BBK, retourne, phw, in ode to box and other places, see here





						ODE to Box Calf
					

[QUOTE="Gnuj,  What a beautiful bag.  Love the color.  Congrats on the great offer! Thank you! I can't get over the color!  [QUOTE="DR2014, Congratulations,!! It's really spectacular! Thanks! It really just glows!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Thank you! Am ordering some shamwow!
> 
> @papertiger, there is a calvi and Bastia thread ?



I should pin a disclaimer post to the thread


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I think I'm going to buy this bag with it...


----------



## Cookiefiend

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4940878
> 
> I think I'm going to buy this bag with it...


Is this the Nancy Gonzales you were looking at earlier? It’s a lovely blue.


----------



## Hazzelnut

momasaurus said:


> Scarf of the Day themes have become very intricate and erudite, but once we had a "take the tag off and wear it!" theme which was great because so many of us had/have scarves with tags still on. So maybe we can have a USE THAT BAG challenge, when we force ourselves to take out the unused items and just get it over with.



I love this idea! I’d definitely take part!!


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4940878
> 
> I think I'm going to buy this bag with it...


I love your taste!


----------



## sherrylynn

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4940878
> 
> I think I'm going to buy this bag with it...


This is lovely, and technically, it's still 2020, so doesnt count against your 2021 goals


----------



## sherrylynn

880 said:


> @papertiger, there is a calvi and Bastia thread!   Oh wow. I missed a reseller one in black box, (someone else scooped it up and is trying to resell it for more than double. . . and since then have not purchased bc I cannot decide on a color. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvi + Bastia
> 
> 
> I’ve been trying to justify it - 1 Bastia for my keys, 1 for my air/earpods, 1 for my coins (although everything has been card only recently due to Covid)  :biggrin: :P:lol: Send help!:lol:  No help to be had here  :lol: I have discovered that these little gems are like pringles - can’t have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here, where there are posts re gold matte alligator calvi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvi card case owners.
> 
> 
> Jumped at this one. Matte alligator Calvi in gold. Never seen gold gator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so 'need' a calvi. Just trying to decide on the color!
> @sherrylynn, there is also yoogis closet, which I think of as a sister to AFF and fashionphile
> Yes, I've spent some time looking at Yoogis, but never pulled the trigger. They don't serm to have as many Hermes bags as other sites, but that may just be my impression.





papertiger said:


> I should pin a disclaimer post to the thread


I so 'need' a calvi. Just can't decide which color!


----------



## Katinahat

momasaurus said:


> We generally have color-themed weeks early in the year, and red often leads off!


I remember that challenge and loved seeing everyone’s red bags last year. I’ve been seriously tempted to get a red bag myself but am reminding myself that I don’t wear red clothes so it’s not a good option for me really. Looking at the bag sales is not helping - seen a really cute quilted Coach chain backpack that doubles as a shoulder bag. 

Despite this, I’m holding fast to shopping my own bags and just going to keep admiring the bags I have. Don’t want to blow my goals before I even start the year!


----------



## papertiger

sherrylynn said:


> I so 'need' a calvi. Just can't decide which color!



What's your signature colour?


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> You make a good point about real gaps -- sometimes I think I have a gap in my wardrobe, but it's not a real gap because something else from my wardrobe can easily fill that space.  So the question might be whether the item we want to add fills a real gap, or is it just something we would like to have (which is fine too), versus actually filling a gap or open space in the wardrobe.   I hope I am not sounding too confused -- my brain is fuzzy today from waking up too early! I need more coffee.
> And I buy for aesthetics too.... although I also keep reminding myself to be practical!
> 
> @880, regarding those kitchen dish cloths/rags, the ones I am currently using are not cotton.  I think they're chamois if I'm not mistaken.  Anyway, a friend gave some to me to try and they're orange colored and I think they're called shamwow if I'm not mistaken -- she buys them on Amazon.  I just cut them to the size I prefer and they don't fray.  They're super absorbent, which is very helpful for me since my sink is shallow and water splashes on the counter easily.  I just hang them out of sight under the sink if I have company coming (pre-pandemic of course).
> 
> If you're looking for 100 percent cotton dishcloths, I have used just regular heavyweight fingertip towels in the past (they're smaller than regular hand towels, but bigger than the standard cotton washcloths).  My friend gets the standard hand towels, folds them in half and sews the edges to create dish towels but honestly, that's way too much effort for dish towels -- I mean, I still have a stack of simple mending sitting around like buttons to sew and never seem to be motivated to do it....


A tpfer recommended these dishcloths: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E3WVWNU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I've been using them since I got them for scrubbing dishes and counters. No odors, and haven't worn out.
Another tpfer recommended these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004QIXO82/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I bought them but haven't used them since I'm so happy with the first batch.

I also have diapers and flour sack towels for drying dishes.

I have several kinds of cotton dish towels I use for drying hands or wiping counters.

When bath towels and washcloths get too worn, I use them for cleaning around the house.

I only use paper towels for absorbing grease and wrapping greens.

Off topic, but I used to make baby bibs out of hand towels. They were better than any bibs that were sold. They washed up beautifully and lasted through all 3 of my kids. They were thicker than the terrycloth kind of bibs that are usually sold, that always seemed to stain on the first use.

ETA: as you can see, I haven't sworn off Amazon! I think the dishcloths are available elsewhere too.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Cookiefiend said:


> Is this the Nancy Gonzales you were looking at earlier? It’s a lovely blue.






880 said:


> I love your taste!






sherrylynn said:


> This is lovely, and technically, it's still 2020, so doesnt count against your 2021 goals


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I can't bring myself to buy used shoes. *I've heard that people stretch shoes out to fit their foot so they aren't going to be ideal for someone else.* I have a very narrow, hard to fit, foot, so I doubt I would find much in the used market to fit me anyway. I especially can't get over the ick factor for shoes that people wear without socks, like Ugg boots. Sandals aren't so bad because you can see the entire surface and clean it.
> 
> My favorite coat is a down coat I found in a thrift store for $1.50. After getting that, every other coat looks too expensive. I have bought some clothing at a thrift store but have trouble wearing something next to my skin that was used by someone I don't know. I know it is an irrational hangup.
> 
> I find that when I sell my thrift finds online that some of my buyers would never consider going to a thrift store themselves. Somehow when they buy online, they can delude themselves that the item was only used by the seller, rather than someone anonymous that may have had poor hygiene. My own journey in getting used to buying used items started with books, then continued to purses. Once I learned how to clean the purses, I got over the ick factor with them.
> 
> I always do all my own repairs and alterations, although I'm pretty lazy about it. Sometimes things sit in my sewing room for months.



Haha, my feet are wide and very sensitive- I love shoes somebody else stretched out already- they safe me from blisters! 

I fully understand your concerns re used items. It always remains a personal decision of what one can tolerate or not. I love true vintage as in 40ies to 70ies and therefore definetely have crossed the threshold. When an item comes in I scrutinize it, feel it, sniff it before and after severe cleaning until I´m happy to wear it. The last 60ies wool suit I bought definetely had not been cleaned since the 60ies... I chucked it into the washing machine... With luck it survived and after altering it I´m now very happy to own it. I wouldn´t wear anything bought brand new without washing it first, either.


----------



## sherrylynn

papertiger said:


> What's your signature colour?


Hmm, not sure I really have a 'signature' color. I like jewel tones like deep ruby, saphire, emerald green...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Off topic, but I used to make baby bibs out of hand towels. They were better than any bibs that were sold. They washed up beautifully and lasted through all 3 of my kids. They were thicker than the terrycloth kind of bibs that are usually sold, that always seemed to stain on the first use.


I made baby bibs out of an old bathrobe for my first child and used them for the three to follow, too. Afterwards they became cleaning rugs... recycling is great!


----------



## papertiger

sherrylynn said:


> Hmm, not sure I really have a 'signature' color. I like jewel tones like deep ruby, saphire, emerald green...



Not sure if Rubis or Saphir are still around, but check out Vert Virtigo and Beu Electrique. I think I saw a strong mid-red but it may be more on the tomato side.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> A tpfer recommended these dishcloths: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E3WVWNU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> I've been using them since I got them for scrubbing dishes and counters. No odors, and haven't worn out.
> Another tpfer recommended these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004QIXO82/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> I bought them but haven't used them since I'm so happy with the first batch.
> 
> I also have diapers and flour sack towels for drying dishes.
> 
> I have several kinds of cotton dish towels I use for drying hands or wiping counters.
> 
> When bath towels and washcloths get too worn, I use them for cleaning around the house.
> 
> I only use paper towels for absorbing grease and wrapping greens.
> 
> Off topic, but I used to make baby bibs out of hand towels. They were better than any bibs that were sold. They washed up beautifully and lasted through all 3 of my kids. They were thicker than the terrycloth kind of bibs that are usually sold, that always seemed to stain on the first use.
> 
> ETA: as you can see, I haven't sworn off Amazon! I think the dishcloths are available elsewhere too.


Those dishcloths/scrubbers look so bright and cheerful.   I've been using Dobie scrubbers for the last few years on pots and pans.  I usually just get the cream colored ones.  I'm actually not a big Amazon shopper.  I used to just buy the scrubbers at the grocery store pre-pandemic, and still have some left, but I think I might get these once I use up the Dobie ones.
I re-use worn bath towels for cleaning around the house too!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> A tpfer recommended these dishcloths: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E3WVWNU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> I've been using them since I got them for scrubbing dishes and counters. No odors, and haven't worn out.
> Another tpfer recommended these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004QIXO82/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> I bought them but haven't used them since I'm so happy with the first batch.
> 
> I also have diapers and flour sack towels for drying dishes.
> 
> I have several kinds of cotton dish towels I use for drying hands or wiping counters.
> 
> When bath towels and washcloths get too worn, I use them for cleaning around the house.
> 
> I only use paper towels for absorbing grease and wrapping greens.
> 
> Off topic, but I used to make baby bibs out of hand towels. They were better than any bibs that were sold. They washed up beautifully and lasted through all 3 of my kids. They were thicker than the terrycloth kind of bibs that are usually sold, that always seemed to stain on the first use.
> 
> ETA: as you can see, I haven't sworn off Amazon! I think the dishcloths are available elsewhere too.


I love reading posts like this, we are always learning! 
I use the Kirkland (Costco) Microfiber towels for wiping the countertops down, wiping up spills, etc. When they get worn, or ‘unslightly’, they become Drying Coco’s Giant Paws towels, or towels to set purses on when conditioning, shoe polishing cloths, cleaning the grill, golf clubs, the car, garden tools - any messy cleaning job... and they’re soft.


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> they become Drying Coco’s Giant Paws towels


This made me so happy (and I actually lol'd)! 
There's no better use for them than that!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Any of you guys live in or near Atlanta?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> *My eye continues to rove in appreciation of beautiful specimens.*
> This is an issue for me. Many times I'm not looking for a new bag but when I see a totally gorgeous bag, I have to have it.



Me three...


----------



## 880

stephsposhlife said:


> Goals for 2021 include furthering my work from 2020 (significantly reduced my closet and sold items I have not used for a while) HOWEVER... i still managed to purchase 6 new handbags this year.  Although I financed some from the sale of others, I still did not need 6 new .  Goal for 2021 will be to reduce and keep my collection at 10 bags. If I purchase new I must sell something.  Quality over quantity.
> 
> how do you guys stop purchasing- i need tips!


I just reread your post above and the numbers you mention sunk into my head. If you are on the path to curating your bags to 10, you should give us tips !  the fact that you bought six this year just means you reshaped your collection, refined your aesthetic and/or kept yourself sane and happy during covid. your 2020 sounds great from a bag POV! 
@jblended said that she looks at her collection as a whole, and I think that’s a good reason to not purge too quickly. . . In case you want an excuse to slow the purge.
actually, if you run through the list made by @More bags, that would slow both the purge and the new acquisition process.
@Vintage Leather ‘s tip of a list prior to purchase would also work (but I’d probably either write it so that an emergency bag could sneak through, or throw up my hands and say, why bother (same rationale for why I don’t keep a food diary During diets.
or you could just boil everything down to @doni’s test: is it me
@papertiger, I am also a lover of variety and obsessional. The hope I cling to is a lot things out there don’t meet the standard that is already in your own closet.
@JenJBS, I love your idea below of donating to the women who are victims of domestic violence. i am sure they would appreciate some of the lovely items to rebuild. @Purses & Perfumes spoke of gaps in the wardrobe And the dilemma of the white purse. Perhaps determine if there are truly holes in yours or if something already in your closet can do doubke duty. . . In other words, if you constrict the ‘holes’ that might be a natural way to to stop shopping. 
i think hard and fast rules don’t work for me (just stop or one in one out) but that’s just me. . .


----------



## JenJBS

Copied this first goal from @More bags since she said it so beautifully.
1) Edit my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful.
2) One in, one out. (Confession: there are three bags I considered getting rid of before the new year, that I'm holding on to for use as 'one out' bags in 2021... January 4th I'm donating them to a local women's charity a friend from church works at that helps victims of domestic violence. Many have to leave behind most of their personal items when they flee. I can at least give them a nice purse as they start to rebuild their lives.
3) Only buy purses / wallets / clothes / accessories / jewelry to fill a hole in my collection; or replace/upgrade an existing item. 

This last one is more wishful dreaming...

Find my signature style, and get rid of anything that doesn't fit it.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Copied this first goal from @More bags since she said it so beautifully.
> 1) Edit my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful.
> 2) One in, one out. (Confession: there are three bags I considered getting rid of before the new year, that I'm holding on to for use as 'one out' bags in 2021... January 4th I'm donating them to a local women's charity a friend from church works at that helps victims of domestic violence. Many have to leave behind most of their personal items when they flee. I can at least give them a nice purse as they start to rebuild their lives.
> 3) Only buy purses / wallets / clothes / accessories / jewelry to fill a hole in my collection; or replace/upgrade an existing item.
> 
> This last one is more wishful dreaming...
> 
> *Find my signature style, and get rid of anything that doesn't fit it.*


Those are beautiful goals Jen and completely your own, well done. Kudos on the selection of the charity you are supporting. I think this is quite eloquent, 
*Find my signature style, and get rid of anything that doesn't fit it.*


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Sure. I've snapped a pic of the first 2 that came to mind.
> 
> The DKNY quilted medium tote is what I use when I go to job interviews. I never use it outside of that capacity.
> It's super soft leather and the quilting is lovely. It serves its function as an interview bag in that it holds documents easily, isn't as large as most other totes, isn't too masculine (as I have a boyish figure and look like a man when in a suit, I have to offset this by including softer elements where I can), matches everything, etc. I just feel like a child dwarfed by the thing whenever I carry it because my bags are mostly WOCs and camera bags. I can count on one hand the number of times I've used it, so it mostly just sits in the closet.
> 
> The other is my Marc Jacobs Madison bag. I  this bag but have never taken it out.
> It's small but carries everything including my sunglasses comfortably. It has a clutch strap that is a feature I adore and like to have in many of my bags, but there's something very grown up about it. Whenever I hold it, I feel like I've borrowed a bag from my mum's closet. Perhaps it's the brass hardware. I'm not sure. It was to be an office bag for me, and it likely will be, but not for a while longer.
> Looking at it, it seems perfectly age-appropriate in every way, yet when I hold it I feel like I need to grow into it. It's never going to be purged without using, though. It makes me happy when I look at it, it functions exactly as I like my bags to, and it is something I considered carefully before adding into my closet. I feel like I just need to be a little older and my style needs to evolve a little more to pull it off.
> 
> I'm currently using my ombre woc and owl bag, the Hammitts and the football bag. They're all a little quirky and they fit where I am in my life better than these 2 bags.  More casual, less 'proper'.
> 
> View attachment 4940371





jblended said:


> Just remembered another. This round suede bag I posted before is another one that I felt too young for when I first got it. It was a gift from a friend and it sat in my closet for a little over a year before I felt I could coordinate it with my wardrobe and wear it regularly. Somehow it initially seemed too dressy with the gold handles at a time when I was in a very casual workplace where a backpack was far more fitting than a nice suede crossbody. I needed to grow into it.
> 
> View attachment 4940375
> 
> 
> ETA: Looking at my bag choices, none are ones you'd normally think someone needs to grow in to, like a Chanel classic flap. And yet, here I am... my inner child is so loud that I feel I cannot gracefully pull any of these bags off and am playing dress up when I try!





jblended said:


> Very good advice! Thank you. I think I'll use it on New Year's day when I go for my sunrise walk- a good way to break the bag _and_ the year in.
> 
> I definitely feel like you described me in points a & c, and certainly imposter syndrome is a factor for me in various areas of my life. Perhaps a *personal goal for me in 2021 should be to just use every one of my bags*, including the ones that I've been holding off on until some arbitrary appropriate age/ phase of life/ point where I will feel good enough for it...





jblended said:


> Wonderfully put! I'm guilty of the focusing on the short-term goals, though that was partly because I had a rather short life expectancy and thought there was no point in thinking beyond the age of (now rapidly approaching) 40.
> But there's a saying you've reminded me of: 'In ten years, you will have arrived. The question is where?'
> I think I want to visualize the kind of person I'd like to be in a decade's time now that my health issues appear to be resolved and there's every possibility I will still be around then (assuming, that is, I don't get run over by a bus tomorrow morning which, given my luck, could very well happen ).
> And the next step would be to work towards being that person by starting immediately!
> Ooh, I feel rather inspired! Thank you for the little pick-me-up.
> 
> 
> 
> And I've been doing just that with the round bag. After over a year of it sitting on my shelf, I pulled it out and I made it casual, thinking if people can make a Chanel casual, I can certainly do so with this little thing. I started wearing it for walks, to the store, just whenever I was popping out quickly. Functionally, it has proven to be perfect for me. It is just the right size and very light on my shoulder. And I happen to love round bags, so it's a keeper. It did take some effort to get over the 'it's a bit formal, it's a bit too proper, etc.' mindset I had when I first got it. Now that's definitely a thought I will challenge moving forwards.


Those are beautiful bags @jblended. I am so glad you will carry them confidently! I think we can all be inspired to take the same action in your comment,
*personal goal for me in 2021 should be to just use every one of my bags*


----------



## More bags

sherrylynn said:


> You have good eyes! It is a Ferragamo Margot bag. I believe it is the larger size, in gray. I love it, so well made. It is my official 'Grown Up' bag. I wear it when I need to look like an adult.


It’s a beautiful bag, @sherrylynn. I hope you’ll show off more pictures of it!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Those are beautiful goals Jen and completely your own, well done. Kudos on the selection of the charity you are supporting. I think this is quite eloquent,
> *Find my signature style, and get rid of anything that doesn't fit it.*



Thank you!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> @jblended, when I read your response about bags that are too old, or too young and the clamour of your inner child (fashion wise ), something about your post made me think about about a thread possibly started by @papertiger about whether we feel ignored. . . (as in things are not advertised or meant for our demographic; or they just don’t ‘speak’ to us. . .
> 
> My response was, are we overthinking or being too sensitive? I actually responded that I feel that gen x ( I’m 53) is kind of the odd one out. We’re not as unapologetically stylistically defined as boomers are. And, we’re not hip and relaxed millenial or Y or whatever the category is that loves life experiences more than things. we’re in between and Constangly striving. . .
> 
> Re your ‘too young‘ round bag, you could wear it with jeans (to ‘mundane activities’ like the bakery or pharmacy as per @doni) (as an aside, I am now picturing @doni wearing cream helmet Lang leather pants to buy toothpaste at the pharmacy); you could warehouse it until you re much older, and then it will become part of your self described ‘frivolous‘ style; or you could let it go. . . (IMO part of that decision for me  would be bag hardware). You could also pair it with doc martens whcih can look great on older petite people and instantly gives some irony to an outfit.
> 
> @More bags,
> 1. I still have a roving eye re beauty, but some beauty isn’t me, so I don’t have to own it.  If you still have a roving eye, are you subconsciously still looking to upgrade or replace? or perhaps, you just love eye candy  I feel that way about a lot of VCA: Alhambra with a few exceptions looks wrong on me (like I’ve borrowed from an acquaintances waspy friends mom’s closet) (@PaperTigers  imposter syndrome).  @whateve, I’m at the point where i want to face up to the fact, the beautiful bag won’t make me look like the gorgeous model peddling it In the ad campaign, and sometimes that’s enough to stop me.
> 2. re platonic ideals, the hobo, Usually larger bc of its hobo ness and usually worn with jeans casually. Depending on mood and my weight,  I’m either a 35 trim II or a BV Veneta large Bc of silhouette. within the Trim,  I vacillate between the 35 Trim II Togo (though I have not yet gotten rid of 35 Trim II barenia — it doesn’t slouch as attractively— or the too east west 31 barenia crinoline Trim II — bc I love crinoline). When I feel heavy ( and or my wrist acts up and I cannot deal with bag weight or I want something to stay on the shoulder), I turn to the BV Veneta large. I think @muchstuff once spoke of certain BV models being too sticky outy until worn in, and I agree with that, but some models kind of wrap around the torso and conceal the muffin top, so those appeal to me. . . note: I am of an age that remembers the yearning to be a skinny girl in slim leggings with lots of hair and a big unstructured bag. . IRL, I’m short but medium build, and something like the mini BV Jodi Looks ridiculous on me Like a toy.
> 3. as for the crossbody, there are sub categories: 1. the practical mom bag (evelyne III in either 29 or 33); the cute mini (I like a practical men’s ghurka p bc it’s larger and cheaper than the H tpm but still small); th efrivolous like a chanel so black mini.
> there are bags that defy broad categories. For example, a birkin is a tote and so is a Goyard St. louis, but they are in different universes altogether. . .
> 4. bags that are too mature make me think of pre 2008. I was basically a chanel person until that year bc I bought a lot of RTW. (@dcooney4, its ready to wear, referring to designer off the rack clothing, as opposed to MtM (made to measure, something that is a standard format, tailored to fit your frame) or custom. ( measured to fit);  and, a mature bag can look really cute on a young thin individual. But the price point made me think I should switch to H,a new I did Except for a few reissues, none of which I wear except the mini. I think I keep them in case mymom needs to borrow them or in case, like @sherrylynn, I need to look like an adult. @sherrylynn, forgot to say, I love your well edited bag collection, and there are some good deals on bolides on eBay and japanese reseller sites and elsewhere (of course, authenticate and do due diligence bf purchase).
> 
> @paper tiger, I would have passed on the vibrato barenia oil stain too. But it would have been a struggle. I am also not a lucite or raffia person, but I keep hoping if I ever can drop the perennial 10 or 20 pounds and ever start blow drying my hair on a regular basis (neither of which is likely to happen). . . No it will never be my style.
> @Hazzelnut, I also don’t have a problem with a majority of my closet not being touched in years so long as I can imagine it actually happening (like in the realm of possibility and not just fantasy). I didn’t invest in teh BV pouch, for this reason, but I liked the style enough to buy two pouch type bags on Etsy.
> @momasaurus, I also had given up my first H bag, BBK ghw, bc it was ghw. After years of deciding i was not a kelly person, I just boughta BBK, phw, retourne (a big departure for this sellier lover) in part bc it was a great deal. I love it. for bags, HW is a deal breaker for me.
> apologies, I did not mean to write a novel!
> p.s. @Purses & Perfumes, what brand of cloth dish towels Do you recommend?


Dear @880, you write thoughtful and insightful posts. I long ago read a comment from someone who said they can admire the beauty of a bag and not have to own it - I like that idea. I do like your comparisons of Trims to the BV Veneta. I agree with the crossbody category needing further subdivision - and the Evelyne III 29 is a practical bag and my most frequently carried bag. Congratulations on your new BBK! I checked out the Ode to Box thread and your Box Kelly family is stunning!


----------



## Vintage Leather

...


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> I just reread your post above and the numbers you mention sunk into my head. If you are on the path to curating your bags to 10, you should give us tips !  the fact that you bought six this year just means you reshaped your collection, refined your aesthetic and/or kept yourself sane and happy during covid. your 2020 sounds great from a bag POV!
> @jblended said that she looks at her collection as a whole, and I think that’s a good reason to not purge too quickly. . . In case you want an excuse to slow the purge.
> actually, if you run through the list made by @More bags, that would slow both the purge and the new acquisition process.
> @Vintage Leather ‘s tip of a list prior to purchase would also work (but I’d probably either write it so that an emergency bag could sneak through, or throw up my hands and say, why bother (same rationale for why I don’t keep a food diary During diets.
> or you could just boil everything down to @doni’s test: is it me
> @papertiger, I am also a lover of variety and obsessional. The hope I cling to is a lot things out there don’t meet the standard that is already in your own closet.
> @JenJBS, I love your idea below of donating to the women who are victims of domestic violence. i am sure they would appreciate some of the lovely items to rebuild. @Purses & Perfumes spoke of gaps in the wardrobe And the dilemma of the white purse. Perhaps determine if there are truly holes in yours or if something already in your closet can do doubke duty. . . In other words, if you constrict the ‘holes’ that might be a natural way to to stop shopping.
> i think hard and fast rules don’t work for me (just stop or one in one out) but that’s just me. . .


You've done such an excellent job of highlighting everyone's best tips here! It is making it easier for me to look at my curating process with everyone's tips clear and fresh in my mind. Thank you. 



More bags said:


> Those are beautiful bags @jblended. I am so glad you will carry them confidently! I think we can all be inspired to take the same action in your comment,
> *personal goal for me in 2021 should be to just use every one of my bags*


Thank you! And may I just say that I really appreciate how thoughtful you are to each member of the thread. I've always noticed how you carefully note something of significance in everyone's thoughts, and I think it's such a kind act to let people know they've been heard! 



More bags said:


> Dear @880, you write thoughtful and insightful posts. I long ago read a comment from someone who said they can admire the beauty of a bag and not have to own it - I like that idea.


OMG! Could you perhaps be remembering what I said here:


jblended said:


> *I've said this somewhere up thread, we can appreciate beautiful things without needing to own them.* And we can be grateful to have owned them for a season of our lives without needing to carry them into the next season.


Because if you are remembering my words and something I've said has made an impact in a positive way, well that would be the greatest honour I could think of! 
(no doubt it is someone else's words you're recalling as I'm sure I'm not the first to have said this, but my ego is out of control )


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> Copied this first goal from @More bags since she said it so beautifully.
> 1) Edit my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful.
> 2) One in, one out. (Confession: there are three bags I considered getting rid of before the new year, that I'm holding on to for use as 'one out' bags in 2021... January 4th I'm donating them to a local women's charity a friend from church works at that helps victims of domestic violence. Many have to leave behind most of their personal items when they flee. I can at least give them a nice purse as they start to rebuild their lives.
> 3) Only buy purses / wallets / clothes / accessories / jewelry to fill a hole in my collection; or replace/upgrade an existing item.
> 
> This last one is more wishful dreaming...
> 
> Find my signature style, and get rid of anything that doesn't fit it.


Excellent goals and I'm touched that you're donating to DV victims. That's just amazing. There are so many wonderful people on these forums who are spreading kindness and joy in so many different ways. It fills one's heart, it really does.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> You've done such an excellent job of highlighting everyone's best tips here! It is making it easier for me to look at my curating process with everyone's tips clear and fresh in my mind. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Thank you! And may I just say that I really appreciate how thoughtful you are to each member of the thread. I've always noticed how you carefully note something of significance in everyone's thoughts, and I think it's such a kind act to let people know they've been heard!
> 
> 
> OMG! Could you perhaps be remembering what I said here:
> 
> Because if you are remembering my words and something I've said has made an impact in a positive way, well that would be the greatest honour I could think of!
> (no doubt it is someone else's words you're recalling as I'm sure I'm not the first to have said this, but my ego is out of control )


Thank you for your kind words.  
Beautifully captured, I love this and remember, yes!
*we can appreciate beautiful things without needing to own them.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Excellent goals and I'm touched that you're donating to DV victims. That's just amazing. There are so many wonderful people on these forums who are spreading kindness and joy in so many different ways. It fills one's heart, it really does.



Thank you!   I feel so blessed to have kept my job through the pandemic, and be in a position that I can donate.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Thank you! And may I just say that I really appreciate how thoughtful you are to each member of the thread. I've always noticed how you carefully note something of significance in everyone's thoughts, and I think it's such a kind act to let people know they've been heard!



+100


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> I just reread your post above and the numbers you mention sunk into my head. If you are on the path to curating your bags to 10, you should give us tips !  the fact that you bought six this year just means you reshaped your collection, refined your aesthetic and/or kept yourself sane and happy during covid. your 2020 sounds great from a bag POV!
> @jblended said that she looks at her collection as a whole, and I think that’s a good reason to not purge too quickly. . . In case you want an excuse to slow the purge.
> actually, if you run through the list made by @More bags, that would slow both the purge and the new acquisition process.
> @Vintage Leather ‘s tip of a list prior to purchase would also work (but I’d probably either write it so that an emergency bag could sneak through, or throw up my hands and say, why bother (same rationale for why I don’t keep a food diary During diets.
> or you could just boil everything down to @doni’s test: is it me
> @papertiger, I am also a lover of variety and obsessional. The hope I cling to is a lot things out there don’t meet the standard that is already in your own closet.
> @JenJBS, I love your idea below of donating to the women who are victims of domestic violence. i am sure they would appreciate some of the lovely items to rebuild. @Purses & Perfumes spoke of gaps in the wardrobe And the dilemma of the white purse. Perhaps determine if there are truly holes in yours or if something already in your closet can do doubke duty. . . In other words, if you constrict the ‘holes’ that might be a natural way to to stop shopping.
> i think hard and fast rules don’t work for me (just stop or one in one out) but that’s just me. . .



Thank you!


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   I feel so blessed to have kept my job through the pandemic, and be in a position that I can donate.


As a former victim myself- my only failed relationship where he would put out cigarettes on my face because "it's already ugly, this can only improve it" (thankfully I've been very lucky in my other relationships)- anyway, I fled with nothing but my cat and the clothes on my back.
A gesture like this one would have made me feel...umm..._worthy_ of being alive, after a long time of being beaten and worn down. That's why I had to comment; it is truly an amazing thing you're doing.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> Beautifully captured, I love this and remember, yes!
> *we can appreciate beautiful things without needing to own them.*


Oh then, I really am so very honoured! 
That was on the editing thread. It was my mantra at the time and I think I made several posts around it. It's really a great principle to follow. Just because something is beautiful, it doesn't mean we have to possess it to appreciate its beauty.
It's the curse of the times as we're surrounded by 'haul' culture and we forget that our homes are not retail spaces. This is particularly important for bags, as they are meant to be utilitarian but are unable to serve their purpose when a collection is so vast that each bag barely gets used in the rotation.

In fact, I really need to re-read that whole thread. It was when I was most myself and before 2020 scrambled my brain and threw my best intentions out the window. As I'm exploring editing with fresh eyes, I'm going to return to the wisdom that was posted in there by so many of our pocket friends and see if it will reinvigorate me and get me back on track. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> Those are beautiful bags @jblended. I am so glad you will carry them confidently! I think we can all be inspired to take the same action in your comment,
> *personal goal for me in 2021 should be to just use every one of my bags*


Love this goal too. Here’s hoping for a year with more events to make it more possible!


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> There are 2-sides to my bag 'coin': Heads, to make me look good, be useful and as functioning part of my wardrobe; tails, to be an amazing object in its own right. I don't mind actually mind



Oh yes, agree so much with this. And if a bag makes you look good, is functional and an amazing object in its own right you have hit the jackpot  



Tartlet said:


> This is a great thread, and I think it's the inspiration I need to at least write down some of goals for 2021, which in turn will keep me accountable.
> 
> 1. I will not purchase anything through Amazon.com.  I started this about a month ago, when I realized how lazy I had become in relying on Amazon for simple purchases, and then in turn discovering how little Amazon gives back to its workers, communities, the world in general.  Going forward, if I need a new book to read, I will source it through the independent book shop not far from my home.  Realistically, I can afford the extra $5.00 to $10.00 or so it will cost versus buying the book on discount online. If I need home goods or cleaning supplies, I will buy them locally through the large national grocery store and the smaller local houseware stores or my local or national hardware store (no Home Depot anymore either since they are a foreign retailer where I live).
> *Whew* that's a long post.  Sorry about that



Love your goals and this I am adding to mine. I was being quite good about not financing Mr Bezos and his I am so generous I am going to give workers with Covid two weeks sick leave... But in Xmas, and with everything closed here on top, I have to admite I have fallen for the convinience and speed a few times...

For books, in many countries you have alternative platforms and many bookshops now sell online. Even small bookshops have delivery services since Covid. So that is what I have been doing.



momasaurus said:


> Scarf of the Day themes have become very intricate and erudite,



Ah yes indeed, I am in awe of that thread. I find it fascinating and at the same time a bit intimidating 



880 said:


> (as an aside, I am now picturing @doni wearing cream helmet Lang leather pants to buy toothpaste at the pharmacy);



And why the heck not?


----------



## Marmotte

I'm in as well!
...enough is enough...

My goals for 2021:

1. *No bag purchase*
2. *No shoes purchase*
3. Use and enjoy what I already have
4. Stick firmly to my monthly budget for clothes and accessories (300$)
5. Only buy if the item is at a minimum of 8/10 on a desirable scale


----------



## doni

Is it normal how much I enjoy the discussion on dishcloths?



JenJBS said:


> 2) One in, one out. (Confession: there are three bags I considered getting rid of before the new year, that I'm holding on to for use as 'one out' bags in 2021... January 4th I'm donating them to a local women's charity a friend from church works at that helps victims of domestic violence. Many have to leave behind most of their personal items when they flee. I can at least give them a nice purse as they start to rebuild their lives.



Oh this is so beautiful... I usually donate clothes to my church which is just the easiest. I love the thought of giving something pretty to women going through this and so thoughtful to consider they leaving their belongings behind...
Domestic violence has gone up during confinment, I can only imagine the terror of so many women realising that they were going to have the devil home 24/24...



More bags said:


> *Find my signature style, and get rid of anything that doesn't fit it.*



Plus, once you have found your signature style be happy and stick to it for goodness sake!


----------



## Hazzelnut

jblended said:


> Oh then, I really am so very honoured!
> That was on the editing thread. It was my mantra at the time and I think I made several posts around it. It's really a great principle to follow. Just because something is beautiful, it doesn't mean we have to possess it to appreciate its beauty.
> It's the curse of the times as we're surrounded by 'haul' culture and we forget that our homes are not retail spaces. This is particularly important for bags, as they are meant to be utilitarian but are unable to serve their purpose when a collection is so vast that each bag barely gets used in the rotation.
> 
> In fact, I really need to re-read that whole thread. It was when I was most myself and before 2020 scrambled my brain and threw my best intentions out the window. As I'm exploring editing with fresh eyes, I'm going to return to the wisdom that was posted in there by so many of our pocket friends and see if it will reinvigorate me and get me back on track. Thanks for the reminder.



It’s a great mantra and one I will definitely be adopting. (Thank you!!) There are so many beautiful bags I admire and lust after, but know that they just won’t fit my current aesthetic and lifestyle.

I’m going to start repeating it to myself before every potential purchase, or if my eye gets caught by something pretty.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> As a former victim myself- my only failed relationship where he would put out cigarettes on my face because "it's already ugly, this can only improve it" (thankfully I've been very lucky in my other relationships)- anyway, I fled with nothing but my cat and the clothes on my back.
> A gesture like this one would have made me feel...umm..._worthy_ of being alive, after a long time of being beaten and worn down. That's why I had to comment; it is truly an amazing thing you're doing.



HUGS.  I'm so sorry you had to endure that nightmare. HUGS.  Really glad you managed to escape.


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> Is it normal how much I enjoy the discussion on dishcloths?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is so beautiful... I usually donate clothes to my church which is just the easiest. I love the thought of giving something pretty to women going through this and so thoughtful to consider they leaving their belongings behind...
> Domestic violence has gone up during confinment, I can only imagine the terror of so many women realising that they were going to have the devil home 24/24...
> 
> 
> Plus, once you have found your signature style be happy and stick to it for goodness sake!



Thank you.   Yeah. Those poor women...

That's the plan!


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> HUGS.  I'm so sorry you had to endure that nightmare. HUGS.  Really glad you managed to escape.


Awww, thanks! It was the hardest thing I've experienced. Other issues I've faced were bigger but easier to accept since they were not of my own doing. Allowing this person to manipulate me when I was grieving for a big loss and then subsequently trap me in his deranged world was my own dumb fault. I knew better but didn't trust my gut. 

I was lucky that I found a shelter to assist in my exit (they told me which steps to take) and that everything I cared about most (like family photos) was already in storage from before this relationship. I had been moving a lot and made that decision so as not to lose anything in the process, and it was so fortuitous because I was able to use what I had in storage to start over with little hassle. Life has a funny way of working things out for us.
So my only real responsibility was to get my fur ball out safely and that I did, and he is still with me and thriving with the other two I've since brought home! 

 I hope it's okay that I shared this here (I've been open about it on the forums previously). I think it's quite important to shine a light on such heavy topics because so many experience it and never share because they are ashamed. But our stories can help others know they're not alone.
Plus it's always nice to note how resilient human beings are. We can overcome anything (even pandemics)!

Edit: Accidentally hit post before completing my thoughts!...
But this isn't about me! Your thoughtfulness will be much appreciated, I'm sure. It's more than the bags, but rather that someone has seen these victims and deems them worthy of nice things. They often get told they're worthless and unlovable, so your actions will go a long way towards acting as an antidote to the hate they've experienced before their escapes, and an even longer way to rebuilding their sense of self-worth. Thank you!


----------



## doni

JenJBS said:


> That's the plan!


To be clear, the angry face was at myself   . I (believe I) know my signature style but there are always times when I am tempted to depart and become a, say, head-to-toe cream & taupe put-together adult (too high maintaince and deadly to my complexion). Or a chunky knit + wide/mum pants laid back but cool gal (my small frame and short upper body get swallowed in this plus I find chunky knits itchy and claustrophobic). Or the kind of girl who wears ethereal lacy floor-sweeping Summer dresses (so not me, between-seasons is my only season). Or that stylish amazon sporting a garçon haircut, combat boots and a Jyspiere (to be admired from afar, as @880 would say, I don’t _need_ to be that girl. Specially as I can‘t possibly...). Anyway what I meant to say is, it is not enough to find your signature style, you still have to be alert to fight the temptation of departing from it!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Awww, thanks! It was the hardest thing I've experienced. Other issues I've faced were bigger but easier to accept since they were not of my own doing. Allowing this person to manipulate me when I was grieving for a big loss and then subsequently trap me in his deranged world was my own dumb fault. I knew better but didn't trust my gut.
> 
> I was lucky that I found a shelter to assist in my exit (they told me which steps to take) and that everything I cared about most (like family photos) was already in storage from before this relationship. I had been moving a lot and made that decision so as not to lose anything in the process, and it was so fortuitous because I was able to use what I had in storage to start over with little hassle. Life has a funny way of working things out for us.
> So my only real responsibility was to get my fur ball out safely and that I did, and he is still with me and thriving with the other two I've since brought home!
> 
> I hope it's okay that I shared this here (I've been open about it on the forums previously). I think it's quite important to shine a light on such heavy topics because so many experience it and never share because they are ashamed. But our stories can help others know they're not alone.
> Plus it's always nice to note how resilient human beings are. We can overcome anything (even pandemics)!
> 
> Edit: Accidentally hit post before completing my thoughts!...
> But this isn't about me! Your thoughtfulness will be much appreciated, I'm sure. It's more than the bags, but rather that someone has seen these victims and deems them worthy of nice things. They often get told they're worthless and unlovable, so your actions will go a long way towards acting as an antidote to the hate they've experienced before their escapes, and an even longer way to rebuilding their sense of self-worth. Thank you!



Happy to hear you didn't lose family photos, etc. Sweet kitten! I have two of my own.

I will disagree on one point. It was *not* your fault. It was the fault of monster who manipulated and abused you. He took advantage of you at a vulnerable moment. That's on him, *not* you.

Thank you for being brave enough to share such a traumatic time. HUGS.  

Thank you for your kind words. Just glad if I can help them a little.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> To be clear, the angry face was at myself   . I (believe I) know my signature style but there are always times when I am tempted to depart and become a, say, head-to-toe cream & taupe put-together adult (too high maintaince and deadly to my complexion). Or a chunky knit + wide/mum pants laid back but cool gal (my small frame and short upper body get swallowed in this plus I find chunky knits itchy and claustrophobic). Or the kind of girl who wears ethereal lacy floor-sweeping Summer dresses (so not me, between-seasons is my only season). Or that stylish amazon sporting a garçon haircut, combat boots and a Jyspiere (to be admired from afar, as @880 would say, I don’t _need_ to be that girl. Specially as I can‘t possibly...). Anyway what I meant to say is, it is not enough to find your signature style, you still have to be alert to fight the temptation of departing from it!



Any tips on finding your signature style? 

One I heard, that goes along with this Thread is to look in your own closet. 

Pull out your favorite items and outfits. Then really analyze them. Why are they your favorite? Color? Material? Fit? Etc. Then look for more items with those elements. 

Then do the same with items you don't wear. That way you can, hopefully, avoid buying more items you won't wear; because you'll know the 'warning signs'.  Rather than just saying, "I never wear this. Time to let it go." First figure out, in detail, why you never wear it so you don't end up repeating the 'mistake'.


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> Sweet kitten! I have two of my own.


Bringing the thread back on topic...here is my little survivor _with a bag!_


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> it's always nice to note how resilient human beings are. We can overcome anything


Love the photo above of your little survivor! Since it’s almost the new year, I’m finding a lot of comfort from all of this! You and the others here are an inspiration.
Re @ paper tiger and @doni three part test, beautiful in its own right, functional and what else. . , Ha, I forgot makes you look good ! 
it would be nice if I could subject stuff already in my closet to this test. Let go of stuff that no longer works; be content with what I have; and, admire all the glorious eye candy of fellow TPfers.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Bringing the thread back on topic...here is my little survivor _with a bag!_
> View attachment 4941411



Kitty has excellent taste in bags!


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

I have a harsh shopping goal for 2021
- buy my luxury watch after hitting a milestone (I am hoping I will achieve this)
- buy a secondhand Chanel bag
- buy a Hermes belt (my first Hermes purchase)

I won't be buying anything outside my list. For example I can buy classic black knee boots if I find the perfect pair, but won't be able to buy any other boots of shoes that isn't on my list. I have a harsh savings goal so only looking to spend on the 3 luxury items above.
I am also not intending to buy any other clothing items (other than my list) so avoiding fast fashion that I may buy items from every few months such as H&M and Zara.

I have few other luxury items on my list as well, but choosing only the above 3 for 2021. I'm also hoping I don't add items (especially luxury to my list) otherwise it's always a catch up list.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I've noticed that one great thing about turning 40 is that I do have a few of my personal style/beauty dogma categories figured out. My first one was as a teen-- the best way to exfoliate and moisturize is mixing olive or coconut oil and salt or sugar. And at 20 that daily sunscreen is more important than foundation. Then my signature scent!--- and I found that at age 21 (Chance by Chanel). As for the rest of my fashion and beauty selections, (there are two dozen, I know because I wrote them down last week) took me on average ten months to arrive at all the other epiphanies.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I have 1.
> 
> I looked through the Calvi and Bastia thread. Those little leather pockets seem to be more addictive than crack.
> 
> I must resist.


Well, on *this* thread we will try to restrain you. If you insist.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> Thank you! Am ordering some shamwow! Need to review your steps on how to proceed with them in your previous post !
> 
> @papertiger, there is a calvi and Bastia thread!   Oh wow. I missed a reseller one in black box, (someone else scooped it up and is trying to resell it for more than double. . . and since then have not purchased bc I cannot decide on a color. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvi + Bastia
> 
> 
> I’ve been trying to justify it - 1 Bastia for my keys, 1 for my air/earpods, 1 for my coins (although everything has been card only recently due to Covid)  :biggrin: :P:lol: Send help!:lol:  No help to be had here  :lol: I have discovered that these little gems are like pringles - can’t have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here, where there are posts re gold matte alligator calvi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvi card case owners.
> 
> 
> Jumped at this one. Matte alligator Calvi in gold. Never seen gold gator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @sherrylynn, there is also yoogis closet, which I think of as a sister to AFF and fashionphile
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, if you were gifted the money, it doesn’t have to count in the yearly spend. . . It’s like calories from french fries don’t count if you didn’t order them plus it’s the holidays ! Agree as to the downside of custom orders not turning out as well in reality. EDIT: I love your bag choice! that blue gray is one of my favorite colors!
> 
> @momasaurus, thank you! I agree H SOTD is super educational, as well as ‘intricate and erudite.’ I posted the 28 BBK, retourne, phw, in ode to box and other places, see here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ODE to Box Calf
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Gnuj,  What a beautiful bag.  Love the color.  Congrats on the great offer! Thank you! I can't get over the color!  [QUOTE="DR2014, Congratulations,!! It's really spectacular! Thanks! It really just glows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Haha. Not being able to decide on a bastia/calvi color is not a problem You will never have just one!
Thanks/not for reminding me about the bastia/calvi thread and the box thread! DANGER.
Honestly, your bag is gorgeous. Black with PHW is the best.


----------



## 880

momasaurus said:


> Haha. Not being able to decide on a bastia/calvi color is not a problem You will never have just one!
> Thanks/not for reminding me about the bastia/calvi thread and the box thread! DANGER.
> Honestly, your bag is gorgeous. Black with PHW is the best.


Thank you so much! So far, I’ve managed to show restraint re SLGs. I’ve on,y owned two wallets in well over a decade (I think my Prada saffiano lasted 15-20 years and still refuses to die) and am still looking all over my home for a 4 dollar H & M card case in metallic gold that said love. Or sex, I forget which.

@SouthernPurseGal, I feel like a slacker. am 53 and everything is still evolving 
after two years where I only bought fragrance (no RTW, purses, shoes, etc), I still haven’t figured out a scent. I have learned, if you are prone to milia, moisturizing with oil and even oil free sunscreen can aggravate the condition, so I don’t wear much on my face.

@doni, would love to see pics or past pics of the madras, the t shirts, jeans, and did you mention doc martens at some other point in the thread? Hugs

@dcooney4, I’m glad Ryder is recovering.

I always wanted a BV Napa Karung intrCciato San Marco, and got one in great condition from fashionphile for about 450 usd. Although it’s shopping, it will go with everything already  in my closet. But it might be too slouchy.


----------



## doni

JenJBS said:


> Any tips on finding your signature style?



Age 

No, really. (But it is true...).
I think it is one of those things, in your heart of hearts, you already know. So it is not actually about search and find, but more about realization, self awareness and acceptance.

What are those looks you always feel great AND confortable in. The ones that make you feel at peace with the world, or like you are on top of the world, or both. Those items of clothing that you would pick up in a blink if you didn’t have so many others to choose from.

Or, another way is to act by elimination and to curb those looks that make you feel slightly unconfortable. Or self conscious. Or like you have to adjust them all the time, pulling a sleeve, fiddling with the waist line. When people ask whether you are tired, which color are you wearing? And those items, you know the ones, which you put on out of a sense of duty: because they were expensive, or gifted, or you believe they are the appropriate or the cool thing to wear...

When I stopped wearing dresses coordinated with my sister, I convinced my mother to get me a blazer. It was in a madras print, in shades of blues and greens. I wore it with surfer t-shirts and jeans. The following Summer I got another blazer, this time in rust reds and pinks and wore it the same way until they both fell apart. There it was without me knowing it, my signature look, the one I always go back to and as I grow older I am less inclined to depart from.


----------



## sherrylynn

papertiger said:


> Not sure if Rubis or Saphir are still around, but check out Vert Virtigo and Beu Electrique. I think I saw a strong mid-red but it may be more on the tomato side.


Thank you, I will check them out


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> Age
> 
> No, really. (But it is true...).
> I think it is one of those things, in your heart of hearts, you already know. So it is not actually about search and find, but more about realization, self awareness and acceptance.
> 
> What are those looks you always feel great AND confortable in. The ones that make you feel at peace with the world, or like you are on top of the world, or both. Those items of clothing that you would pick up in a blink if you didn’t have so many others to choose from.
> 
> Or, another way is to act by elimination and to curb those looks that make you feel slightly unconfortable. Or self conscious. Or like you have to adjust them all the time, pulling a sleeve, fiddling with the waist line. When people ask whether you are tired, which color are you wearing? And those items, you know the ones, which you put on out of a sense of duty: because they were expensive, or gifted, or you believe they are the appropriate or the cool thing to wear...
> 
> When I stopped wearing dresses coordinated with my sister, I convinced my mother to get me a blazer. It was in a madras print, in shades of blues and greens. I wore it with surfer t-shirts and jeans. The following Summer I got another blazer, this time in rust reds and pinks and wore it the same way until they both fell apart. There it was without me knowing it, my signature look, the one I always go back to and as I grow older I am less inclined to depart from.



Thank you!   Extremely helpful! Sounds like a great style!


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> I think it is one of those things, in your heart of hearts, you already know. So it is not actually about search and find, but more about realization, self awareness and acceptance.


Loved your entire post but this especially! 
Also, would love to see a pic of your leather trousers!


----------



## Hazzelnut

doni said:


> Age
> 
> No, really. (But it is true...).
> I think it is one of those things, in your heart of hearts, you already know. So it is not actually about search and find, but more about realization, self awareness and acceptance.
> 
> What are those looks you always feel great AND confortable in. The ones that make you feel at peace with the world, or like you are on top of the world, or both. Those items of clothing that you would pick up in a blink if you didn’t have so many others to choose from.
> 
> Or, another way is to act by elimination and to curb those looks that make you feel slightly unconfortable. Or self conscious. Or like you have to adjust them all the time, pulling a sleeve, fiddling with the waist line. When people ask whether you are tired, which color are you wearing? And those items, you know the ones, which you put on out of a sense of duty: because they were expensive, or gifted, or you believe they are the appropriate or the cool thing to wear...
> 
> When I stopped wearing dresses coordinated with my sister, I convinced my mother to get me a blazer. It was in a madras print, in shades of blues and greens. I wore it with surfer t-shirts and jeans. The following Summer I got another blazer, this time in rust reds and pinks and wore it the same way until they both fell apart. There it was without me knowing it, my signature look, the one I always go back to and as I grow older I am less inclined to depart from.



After many years of trying to force colour into my wardrobe, I’ve now accepted (and am embracing) my signature style of black jeans, black top and black leather jacket. Just don’t feel like me in coloured clothing or floaty dresses.

Bags are where I have fun with colours (although I do own mostly black ones ).

I spent most of my 20s trying to be something I’m not, and after turning 30 this month I made myself promise to stop trying to force it. This year has been me selling / donating items which just aren’t “Hazzelnut” so I finally feel at peace!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Scarf of the Day themes have become very intricate and erudite, but once we had a "take the tag off and wear it!" theme which was great because so many of us had/have scarves with tags still on. So maybe we can have a USE THAT BAG challenge, when we force ourselves to take out the unused items and just get it over with.


That sounds like a great challenge . Hides head in shame.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## indiaink

@dcooney4 how is Ryder?


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4940878
> 
> I think I'm going to buy this bag with it...


That color is perfection.


----------



## dcooney4

indiaink said:


> @dcooney4 how is Ryder?


Slightly better! It will be a long road. He tried to stand for food though wobbly so that is major.


----------



## jblended

Does anyone have any advice on repurposing a pouch?
I have a yellow 8x5" flat bag (posted in the previous thread and in the picture with the white kitty here) that is super sentimental but isn't working. It's driving me crazy, lol.
The closure is a snap button that won't close properly. I had stopped trying to use it as a bag as a result and instead made it into a continental wallet. But as the leather continues to soften around the button, the closure won't work at all (!!!) which renders it a pretty useless wallet as my things can easily fall out. 
I don't want to rid myself of it (again, super sentimental), and I can't change the closure because it's handpainted, so removing it would remove the artist's touch. What other way could I utilize it?


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> Does anyone have any advice on repurposing a pouch?
> I have a yellow 8x5" flat bag (posted in the previous thread and in the picture with the white kitty here) that is super sentimental but isn't working. It's driving me crazy, lol.
> The closure is a snap button that won't close properly. I had stopped trying to use it as a bag as a result and instead made it into a continental wallet. But as the leather continues to soften around the button, the closure won't work at all (!!!) which renders it a pretty useless wallet as my things can easily fall out.
> I don't want to rid myself of it (again, super sentimental), and I can't change the closure because it's handpainted, so removing it would remove the artist's touch. What other way could I utilize it?


as an envelop or organizer within an upright bag. Or upright propped against a shelf or something for the purpose of sticking the days earrings or trinkets inside. Or to hold receipts

@Hazzelnut, I understand the black/black bc it’s my default. Sometimes I change it up to navy and black which I like even better.

@papertiger, re calvi, resistance is futile. (I might be in a borg kind of mood ( DH was a fan of Star Trek and Deep Space Nine) bc of the recent BV Karung Napa intracciato San Marco for the great fashionphile price. It’s bc I think of the BV ridged bag as my Klingon bag. (Note: I have not watched any SF in many years, but it’s entered my closet filled with immediate SF nostalgia.

@doni, I feel like pasting your ‘realization, self actualization and acceptance mantra in my home. Only does it go above the bed; on the mirror; in front of my frig (perpetual diet). The closet door is further down the list bc there I should paste @More bags ’love, use and find beautiful.’ Hope im not misquoting anyone. Does anyone else here feel that their memory p, grammar and spelling has deteriorated the longer we are on electronic devices?

@More bags, I also went back to reread the editing thread. I feel that @diane278 spiritually belongs here, or at least her idea of the on its way out closet does.

@keodi, on h.com, I thought there was one in anemone already. .  Though now that I think, not sure it was swift. . . Re your capsule wardrobe, would love to see action pics of it or combos you did. .


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

doni said:


> Age
> 
> No, really. (But it is true...).
> I think it is one of those things, in your heart of hearts, you already know. So it is not actually about search and find, but more about realization, self awareness and acceptance.
> 
> What are those looks you always feel great AND confortable in. The ones that make you feel at peace with the world, or like you are on top of the world, or both. Those items of clothing that you would pick up in a blink if you didn’t have so many others to choose from.
> 
> Or, another way is to act by elimination and to curb those looks that make you feel slightly unconfortable. Or self conscious. Or like you have to adjust them all the time, pulling a sleeve, fiddling with the waist line. When people ask whether you are tired, which color are you wearing? And those items, you know the ones, which you put on out of a sense of duty: because they were expensive, or gifted, or you believe they are the appropriate or the cool thing to wear...
> 
> When I stopped wearing dresses coordinated with my sister, I convinced my mother to get me a blazer. It was in a madras print, in shades of blues and greens. I wore it with surfer t-shirts and jeans. The following Summer I got another blazer, this time in rust reds and pinks and wore it the same way until they both fell apart. There it was without me knowing it, my signature look, the one I always go back to and as I grow older I am less inclined to depart from.


All that is so true!!!!



dcooney4 said:


> That color is perfection.


Now you see why I'm so hooked!


----------



## indiaink

jblended said:


> Does anyone have any advice on repurposing a pouch?
> I have a yellow 8x5" flat bag (posted in the previous thread and in the picture with the white kitty here) that is super sentimental but isn't working. It's driving me crazy, lol.
> The closure is a snap button that won't close properly. I had stopped trying to use it as a bag as a result and instead made it into a continental wallet. But as the leather continues to soften around the button, the closure won't work at all (!!!) which renders it a pretty useless wallet as my things can easily fall out.
> I don't want to rid myself of it (again, super sentimental), and I can't change the closure because it's handpainted, so removing it would remove the artist's touch. What other way could I utilize it?


@jblended - retire it to an artful life. Take it to your local framer and have them mount it in a shadow box and then you’ll have it to display wherever you like, you can see it every day.


----------



## jayohwhy

jblended said:


> Does anyone have any advice on repurposing a pouch?
> I have a yellow 8x5" flat bag (posted in the previous thread and in the picture with the white kitty here) that is super sentimental but isn't working. It's driving me crazy, lol.
> The closure is a snap button that won't close properly. I had stopped trying to use it as a bag as a result and instead made it into a continental wallet. But as the leather continues to soften around the button, the closure won't work at all (!!!) which renders it a pretty useless wallet as my things can easily fall out.
> I don't want to rid myself of it (again, super sentimental), and I can't change the closure because it's handpainted, so removing it would remove the artist's touch. What other way could I utilize it?



What about getting one of those inexpensive clear vinyl bags and using the pouch inside? So it’s visible but “repurposed”?


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> +100


Thank you @JenJBS and @jblended.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Oh then, I really am so very honoured!
> That was on the editing thread. It was my mantra at the time and I think I made several posts around it. It's really a great principle to follow. Just because something is beautiful, it doesn't mean we have to possess it to appreciate its beauty.
> It's the curse of the times as we're surrounded by 'haul' culture and we forget that our homes are not retail spaces. This is particularly important for bags, as they are meant to be utilitarian but are unable to serve their purpose when a collection is so vast that each bag barely gets used in the rotation.
> 
> In fact, I really need to re-read that whole thread. It was when I was most myself and before 2020 scrambled my brain and threw my best intentions out the window. As I'm exploring editing with fresh eyes, I'm going to return to the wisdom that was posted in there by so many of our pocket friends and see if it will reinvigorate me and get me back on track. Thanks for the reminder.


I went back to re-read the same thread,  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/share-your-edited-bag-closet-journey.1019229/


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Love this goal too. Here’s hoping for a year with more events to make it more possible!


Credit to @jblended on that goal. I will celebrate with you as we aim to wear all of our beautiful bags!


----------



## More bags

Marmotte said:


> I'm in as well!
> ...enough is enough...
> 
> My goals for 2021:
> 
> 1. *No bag purchase*
> 2. *No shoes purchase*
> 3. Use and enjoy what I already have
> 4. Stick firmly to my monthly budget for clothes and accessories (300$)
> 5. Only buy if the item is at a minimum of 8/10 on a desirable scale


Those are great and clearly written goals. We are here to cheer you on @Marmotte!


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Plus, once you have found your signature style be happy and stick to it for goodness sake!


Kudos to @JenJBS for starting the signature style discussion!  


doni said:


> To be clear, the angry face was at myself   . I (believe I) know my signature style but there are always times when I am tempted to depart and become a, say, head-to-toe cream & taupe put-together adult (too high maintaince and deadly to my complexion). Or a chunky knit + wide/mum pants laid back but cool gal (my small frame and short upper body get swallowed in this plus I find chunky knits itchy and claustrophobic). Or the kind of girl who wears ethereal lacy floor-sweeping Summer dresses (so not me, between-seasons is my only season). Or that stylish amazon sporting a garçon haircut, combat boots and a Jyspiere (to be admired from afar, as @880 would say, I don’t _need_ to be that girl. Specially as I can‘t possibly...). Anyway what I meant to say is, it is not enough to find your signature style, you still have to be alert to fight the temptation of departing from it!


@doni, I imagine you to be incredibly chic, from the pics you’ve shared and your descriptions. I love how you know what works for you! I am delighted you bought the Faco clutch you were contemplating. I hope you’ll show it off with more pics/outfits!


JenJBS said:


> Any tips on finding your signature style?
> 
> One I heard, that goes along with this Thread is to look in your own closet.
> 
> Pull out your favorite items and outfits. Then really analyze them. Why are they your favorite? Color? Material? Fit? Etc. Then look for more items with those elements.
> 
> Then do the same with items you don't wear. That way you can, hopefully, avoid buying more items you won't wear; because you'll know the 'warning signs'.  Rather than just saying, "I never wear this. Time to let it go." First figure out, in detail, why you never wear it so you don't end up repeating the 'mistake'.





doni said:


> Age
> 
> No, really. (But it is true...).
> I think it is one of those things, *in your heart of hearts, you already know.* So it is not actually about search and find, but *more about realization, self awareness and acceptance.*
> 
> What are those looks you always feel great AND confortable in. The ones that make you feel at peace with the world, or like you are on top of the world, or both. Those items of clothing that you would pick up in a blink if you didn’t have so many others to choose from.
> 
> Or, another way is to act by elimination and to curb those looks that make you feel slightly unconfortable. Or self conscious. Or like you have to adjust them all the time, pulling a sleeve, fiddling with the waist line. When people ask whether you are tired, which color are you wearing? And those items, you know the ones, which you put on out of a sense of duty: because they were expensive, or gifted, or you believe they are the appropriate or the cool thing to wear...
> 
> When I stopped wearing dresses coordinated with my sister, I convinced my mother to get me a blazer. It was in a madras print, in shades of blues and greens. I wore it with surfer t-shirts and jeans. The following Summer I got another blazer, this time in rust reds and pinks and wore it the same way until they both fell apart. There it was without me knowing it, my signature look, the one I always go back to and as I grow older I am less inclined to depart from.


Age 
Very insightful remarks, I love this ... 
*in your heart of hearts, you already know ...
more about realization, self awareness and acceptance.*


----------



## More bags

Bookie2020 said:


> I have a harsh shopping goal for 2021
> - buy my luxury watch after hitting a milestone (I am hoping I will achieve this)
> - buy a secondhand Chanel bag
> - buy a Hermes belt (my first Hermes purchase)
> 
> I won't be buying anything outside my list. For example I can buy classic black knee boots if I find the perfect pair, but won't be able to buy any other boots of shoes that isn't on my list. I have a harsh savings goal so only looking to spend on the 3 luxury items above.
> I am also not intending to buy any other clothing items (other than my list) so avoiding fast fashion that I may buy items from every few months such as H&M and Zara.
> 
> I have few other luxury items on my list as well, but choosing only the above 3 for 2021. I'm also hoping I don't add items (especially luxury to my list) otherwise it's always a catch up list.


Fantastic goals! I have an Hermes belt that was a gift from my DH and I wear it all the time. Have you decided on the style, leathers and colours you would like?


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I've noticed that one great thing about turning 40 is that I do have a few of my personal style/beauty dogma categories figured out. My first one was as a teen-- the best way to exfoliate and moisturize is mixing olive or coconut oil and salt or sugar. And at 20 that daily sunscreen is more important than foundation. Then my signature scent!--- and I found that at age 21 (Chance by Chanel). As for the rest of my fashion and beauty selections, (there are two dozen, I know because I wrote them down last week) took me on average ten months to arrive at all the other epiphanies.


I am intrigued and would like to hear more if you are willing to share your other learnings @SouthernPurseGal!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Hazzelnut

880 said:


> @Hazzelnut, I understand the black/black bc it’s my default. Sometimes I change it up to navy and black which I like even better.



I have never thought about introducing navy. Might need to have a look


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> as an envelop or organizer within an upright bag. Or upright propped against a shelf or something for the purpose of sticking the days earrings or trinkets inside. Or to hold receipts





indiaink said:


> @jblended - retire it to an artful life. Take it to your local framer and have them mount it in a shadow box and then you’ll have it to display wherever you like, you can see it every day.





jayohwhy said:


> What about getting one of those inexpensive clear vinyl bags and using the pouch inside? So it’s visible but “repurposed”?


I *love* these suggestions. I'll play around and see which I end up going with. Thank you all! 



Hazzelnut said:


> I have never thought about introducing navy. Might need to have a look


Will look amazing on you, I'm sure!


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> I have 1.
> 
> I looked through the Calvi and Bastia thread. Those little leather pockets seem to be more addictive than crack.
> 
> *I must resist.*


 I'm with you there, and now there's an option to do special orders I'm tempted. i would love a swift calvi in Anemone.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4940878
> 
> I think I'm going to buy this bag with it...


Beautiful bag! and a great idea on what to buy with the money!


JenJBS said:


> Copied this first goal from @More bags since she said it so beautifully.
> 1) Edit my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful.
> 2) One in, one out. (Confession: there are three bags I considered getting rid of before the new year, that I'm holding on to for use as 'one out' bags in 2021... January 4th I'm donating them to a local women's charity a friend from church works at that helps victims of domestic violence. Many have to leave behind most of their personal items when they flee. I can at least give them a nice purse as they start to rebuild their lives.
> 3) Only buy purses / wallets / clothes / accessories / jewelry to fill a hole in my collection; or replace/upgrade an existing item.
> 
> This last one is more wishful dreaming...
> 
> Find my signature style, and get rid of anything that doesn't fit it.


Excellent 2021 goals! your last goal, I did a few years ago, and i haven't looked back.


JenJBS said:


> *Any tips on finding your signature style?*
> 
> One I heard, that goes along with this Thread is to look in your own closet.
> 
> Pull out your favorite items and outfits. Then really analyze them. Why are they your favorite? Color? Material? Fit? Etc. Then look for more items with those elements.
> 
> Then do the same with items you don't wear. That way you can, hopefully, avoid buying more items you won't wear; because you'll know the 'warning signs'.  Rather than just saying, "I never wear this. Time to let it go." First figure out, in detail, why you never wear it so you don't end up repeating the 'mistake'.


This will sound cliche, but  when I decided to hone in on my personal style, I did a capsule wardrobe for one season, and I ended up doing it for several seasons. It really helped find y personal style, what i like to wear, what suits my body shape. Today, I have a closet that I love, suits me and my real life, is practical, and I re-place  things that are worn out. Prior to that, i bought things that were for my fantasy life


jblended said:


> Bringing the thread back on topic...here is my little survivor _with a bag!_
> View attachment 4941411


what a cutie! I'm really sorry you went through such a terrible ordeal! 


Bookie2020 said:


> I have a harsh shopping goal for 2021
> - buy my luxury watch after hitting a milestone (I am hoping I will achieve this)
> - buy a secondhand Chanel bag
> - buy a Hermes belt (my first Hermes purchase)
> 
> I won't be buying anything outside my list. For example I can buy classic black knee boots if I find the perfect pair, but won't be able to buy any other boots of shoes that isn't on my list. I have a harsh savings goal so only looking to spend on the 3 luxury items above.
> I am also not intending to buy any other clothing items (other than my list) so avoiding fast fashion that I may buy items from every few months such as H&M and Zara.
> 
> I have few other luxury items on my list as well, but choosing only the above 3 for 2021. I'm also hoping I don't add items (especially luxury to my list) otherwise it's always a catch up list.


I love your 2021 goals! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you hit that milestone so that you can get your luxury watch


Hazzelnut said:


> After many years of trying to force colour into my wardrobe, I’ve now accepted (and am embracing) my signature style of black jeans, black top and black leather jacket. Just don’t feel like me in coloured clothing or floaty dresses.
> 
> Bags are where I have fun with colours (although I do own mostly black ones ).
> 
> *I spent most of my 20s trying to be something I’m not, and after turning 30 this month I made myself promise to stop trying to force it. This year has been me selling / donating items which just aren’t “Hazzelnut” so I finally feel at peace!*


I resonate with this this was me all through my 20s and early thirties, then I decided to hone in on my personal style in my mid thirties.


dcooney4 said:


> Slightly better! It will be a long road. He tried to stand for food though wobbly so that is major.


I'm glad to hear he's doing a little better, I hope he continues to do well. he's so adorable!


jblended said:


> Does anyone have any advice on repurposing a pouch?
> I have a yellow 8x5" flat bag (posted in the previous thread and in the picture with the white kitty here) that is super sentimental but isn't working. It's driving me crazy, lol.
> The closure is a snap button that won't close properly. I had stopped trying to use it as a bag as a result and instead made it into a continental wallet. But as the leather continues to soften around the button, the closure won't work at all (!!!) which renders it a pretty useless wallet as my things can easily fall out.
> I don't want to rid myself of it (again, super sentimental), and I can't change the closure because it's handpainted, so removing it would remove the artist's touch. What other way could I utilize it?


can you use it to store documents/receipts?


880 said:


> *as an envelop or organizer within an upright bag. Or upright propped against a shelf or something for the purpose of sticking the days earrings or trinkets inside.* Or to hold receipts
> 
> @Hazzelnut, I understand the black/black bc it’s my default. Sometimes I change it up to navy and black which I like even better.


This is a good idea also!


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> I'm with you there, and now there's an option to do special orders I'm tempted. i would love a swift calvi in Anemone.
> 
> Beautiful bag! and a great idea on what to buy with the money!
> 
> Excellent 2021 goals! your last goal, I did a few years ago, and i haven't looked back.
> 
> This will sound cliche, but  when I decided to hone in on my personal style, I did a capsule wardrobe for one season, and I ended up doing it for several seasons. It really helped find y personal style, what i like to wear, what suits my body shape. Today, I have a closet that I love, suits me and my real life, is practical, and I re-place  things that are worn out. Prior to that, i bought things that were for my fantasy life
> 
> what a cutie! I'm really sorry you went through such a terrible ordeal!
> 
> I love your 2021 goals! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you hit that milestone so that you can get your luxury watch
> 
> I resonate with this this was me all through my 20s and early thirties, then I decided to hone in on my personal style in my mid thirties.
> 
> I'm glad to hear he's doing a little better, I hope he continues to do well. he's so adorable!
> 
> can you use it to store documents/receipts?
> 
> This is a good idea also!



Thank you for the encouragement and advice!


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> something for the purpose of sticking the days earrings or trinkets inside.


I've decided to go with this suggestion, thank you so much. 

I also loved the ideas of using the pouch inside a clear bag or having it framed, so thanks to everyone for those suggestions as well, but the beauty of it is the lovely supple Turkish leather. There's something very lush and tactile about it, so I realized that I want to be able to have it function in a way where I can handle it regularly rather than display it.

Given that I'm keeping my current jewellery and bags in rotation away from my main wardrobe (not wanting to risk bringing covid into the household), I think I'll place the pouch on the bench in my entryway where I keep my in-use bags, and will probably use it to hold any jewellery and watches I'm currently using.


----------



## jblended

keodi said:


> This will sound cliche, but when I decided to hone in on my personal style, I did a capsule wardrobe for one season, and I ended up doing it for several seasons. It really helped find y personal style, what i like to wear, what suits my body shape. Today, I have a closet that I love, suits me and my real life, is practical, and I re-place things that are worn out. Prior to that, i bought things that were for my fantasy life


Very good advice! 


keodi said:


> what a cutie! I'm really sorry you went through such a terrible ordeal!


----------



## Jereni

My goals for 2021:

- Rotate through my collection by wearing a different bag every day
- Sell the designer bags that I’m not using enough
- Take better care of my bags through conditioning and cleaning
- Come off Chanel Ban Island but for ONLY ONE bag. 
- Use my Coach Borough more because it’s the bag that started it all


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

More bags said:


> I am intrigued and would like to hear more if you are willing to share your other learnings @SouthernPurseGal!


Sure!

Style :
1. Betabrand for comfy heels, trousers & plain blazers
2. Secondhand couture (super affordable) statement blazers
3. Everlane for leather shoes, denim&outerwear
4. Frye & old gringo for leather boots
5. Eileen Fisher for jeggings
6. Club monaco for color/print jeans
7. Dolan brand Cupro material (so stretchy, soft, springy and durable) basic clothing foundational pieces
8. Ponte, cupro or fine cotton twill for blazers
9. Secondhand vintage embroidered silk kimonos with tie and pockets for robes.
10. Chunky Cashmere sweater coats for winter housecoats
11. Hanky Panky for underwear you can't feel
12.  Mezon for supportive tanks that need no bra!!
13. No shoes that need socks. **** socks.

Purses:
1. Massaccesi for bespoke matching lambskin lined SLGs (like coin purses, cosmetic pouches, small bags, Keychain, tassels...fun!)
2. Cathy Roel in Brussels for indie but high quality custom designed leather lined bags.


Beauty
1. Hyaluronic acid and retinol (and sunscreen to prevent!) for anti aging of skin.
2. Olaplex for hair coloring without damage
3. Liposuction body contouring for figure hangups (dieting is too miserable)
4. Sunscreen, MAC strobe cream, bronzer, strip lashes and slightly shimmery lip gloss instead of heavy makeup which makes you look 5-10 years older the second you turn 35 if not sooner.
5. Hard wax and laser hair removal for body hair -**** shaving
6. Olive oil or coconut oil mixed with sugar or salt for body exfoliating and moisture -quick
7. Cut your nails short every two weeks and forget the chore of keeping up with done nails, but paint your toenails a fun color regularly.
8. Semi permanent 3D eyebrow tattoos
9. Botox for eyebrow lift
10. Soft (not hard!) Hyaluronic acid Filler in 11s between the eyes and cheeks but no more! Say no to pillowface


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

And these are all the girly wisdom cheats I have! So don't squander them!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

A pristine massaccesi tote for $75 SHIPPED! So worth it. Lovely blue lining.


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> 9. Botox for eyebrow lift
> 10. Soft (not hard!) Hyaluronic acid Filler in 11s between the eyes and cheeks but no more! Say no to pillowface


Agree with this. I would like to do eyebrow stuff, but I have a tendency to keloid scar, and my dermatologists haven’t exactly been super enthused. . . I do several types of lasers bc I messed up my (asian, olive skin) skins texture with overenthusiastic homemade essential oil facials and have other skin issues. (Lasemd to prevent hyperpigmentation; Pico+ laser for brown spots; picosure fore overall rejuvenation, and one other).  I do Vollure filler for around the lips and laugh lines and Botox along the eyebrow forehead etc. brazilian laser hair removal (gentle wave) is painful and pricy but worth it.

@SouthernPurseGal, love the gorgeous pic of you and your adorable girls below! The outfits are fabulous And the cake looks delicious! hapoy New Year!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

880 said:


> I do a filler for around the lips and laugh lines


I would use restraint with filler in the lower face, lest you turn into an all-too-common masculine looking 
pillowface. I plan on continuing handling aging of the lower face with lasers for fine lines in the nasolabial area or laugh lines, and eventually a lower face lift  when my time comes for that. I hope I can get to at least 50 without sagging and laxity around the mouth/jaw/neck. I should start a savings account for this so I can afford the very best! 

That reminds me I need to add radio fractional I can't remember the exact treatment because it's been over a year....but they are thousand dollar laser treatments (I've done 3 at age 39, 39.5 and 40) to your face that takes days to heal but after 24hrs you can just put on foundation to cover redness and deal with slight swelling. I have no idea if they help... but I'm happy with the elasticity and firmness of my face compared to my mom's at my age, from photos taken in 1987.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> My goals for 2021:
> 
> - Rotate through my collection by wearing a different bag every day
> - Sell the designer bags that I’m not using enough
> - Take better care of my bags through conditioning and cleaning
> - Come off Chanel Ban Island but for ONLY ONE bag.
> - Use my Coach Borough more because it’s the bag that started it all


Love that you are honouring the bag that started it all. I’ve always been into bags but the one that really started it all was a Mulberry Bayswater. I still use it lots.

I think this would be an interesting share at some point. Which bag started it all and do you still have and use it?


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4942681
> 
> A pristine massaccesi tote for $75 SHIPPED! So worth it. Lovely blue lining.


Ah! Just what I said. They don't hold their value. Nice for buyers, sad for sellers. This is lovely!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I had to also.get kimonos as house robes for my gals.


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Sure!
> 
> Style :
> 1. Betabrand for comfy heels, trousers & plain blazers
> 2. Secondhand couture (super affordable) statement blazers
> 3. Everlane for leather shoes, denim&outerwear
> 4. Frye & old gringo for leather boots
> 5. Eileen Fisher for jeggings
> 6. Club monaco for color/print jeans
> 7. Dolan brand Cupro material (so stretchy, soft, springy and durable) basic clothing foundational pieces
> 8. Ponte, cupro or fine cotton twill for blazers
> 9. Secondhand vintage embroidered silk kimonos with tie and pockets for robes.
> 10. Chunky Cashmere sweater coats for winter housecoats
> 11. Hanky Panky for underwear you can't feel
> 12.  Mezon for supportive tanks that need no bra!!
> 13. No shoes that need socks. **** socks.
> 
> Purses:
> 1. Massaccesi for bespoke matching lambskin lined SLGs (like coin purses, cosmetic pouches, small bags, Keychain, tassels...fun!)
> 2. Cathy Roel in Brussels for indie but high quality custom designed leather lined bags.
> 
> 
> Beauty
> 1. Hyaluronic acid and retinol (and sunscreen to prevent!) for anti aging of skin.
> 2. Olaplex for hair coloring without damage
> 3. Liposuction body contouring for figure hangups (dieting is too miserable)
> 4. Sunscreen, MAC strobe cream, bronzer, strip lashes and slightly shimmery lip gloss instead of heavy makeup which makes you look 5-10 years older the second you turn 35 if not sooner.
> 5. Hard wax and laser hair removal for body hair -**** shaving
> 6. Olive oil or coconut oil mixed with sugar or salt for body exfoliating and moisture -quick
> 7. Cut your nails short every two weeks and forget the chore of keeping up with done nails, but paint your toenails a fun color regularly.
> 8. Semi permanent 3D eyebrow tattoos
> 9. Botox for eyebrow lift
> 10. Soft (not hard!) Hyaluronic acid Filler in 11s between the eyes and cheeks but no more! Say no to pillowface


 love your beauty tips!!  


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4942681
> 
> A pristine massaccesi tote for $75 SHIPPED! So worth it. Lovely blue lining.


I love it!


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4943004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to also.get kimonos as house robes for my gals.


your girls are adorable!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

keodi said:


> love your beauty tips!!


Hey it took me decades, they are anyway what works for me and I'm determined that my young adult sons will continue to recognize me as the Same lady in their childhood photos when I was in my twenties, ya know? I can't handle overly filled faces that changes the person's look completely. I Avoid Needles coming into contact with every fine line because it's a slippery slope. And I prefer the laser treatments for tightening.
I've settled on a bit of botox to lift my brows and Filler only in areas that won't compromise me looking like me (between the eyes and maaaaybe in the apples of my cheeks, which I've done once a couple years ago and it's gone now). It's hard to be restrained....



keodi said:


> your girls are adorable!


thank you!!


----------



## Hazzelnut

Katinahat said:


> Love that you are honouring the bag that started it all. I’ve always been into bags but the one that really started it all was a Mulberry Bayswater. I still use it lots.
> 
> I think this would be an interesting share at some point. Which bag started it all and do you still have and use it?



Love this idea!

Mine was a Vivienne Westwood Yasmin in red tartan. I made a deal with my parents before doing my A-levels (final exams of high school) that if I achieved the grades I needed to get into my dream course they’d buy me this bag. It was £120 at the time which felt so expensive! If only I knew what I’d be starting   

It worked as an incentive, I got the grades, went to university and graduated from my course with honours.

I only use it occasionally (it’s more precious to me than my Chanel bags and I’m scared of something happening) and it’s probably the only bag in my collection I couldn’t sell.

Also, happy new year!! Hope everyone has a good evening whatever they’re doing


----------



## 880

@Katinahat, I loved the mulberry bayswater. @Hazzelnut, the Westwood bag is adorable and would really pop against your black wardrobe



Katinahat said:


> Which bag started it all and do you still have and use it?


I don’t remember the bag that started it all, but it was about fifty years ago and apparently once I got it in my hands, I just would not let go . It looks like a quilted Kelly bag mish mash.  I’m also wearing dangly pearl earrings and loved dressing up. My love of bags, RTW and jewelry hasn’t  changed much lol.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Love that you are honouring the bag that started it all. I’ve always been into bags but the one that really started it all was a Mulberry Bayswater. I still use it lots.
> 
> I think this would be an interesting share at some point. Which bag started it all and do you still have and use it?



This IS a great idea. I guess I’ve already given mine lol. I’ve always loved bags too, ever since a classmate walked into our 11th grade physics class with the cutest leather tote and flare jeans... aah the 90s. 

At the time I got the Borough, it was the most expensive bag I’d ever purchased at ~$600. I then bought the larger one for a work bag at ~$950 (which I still use every weekday), and going up to that price level opened a very bad door lol. 



Hazzelnut said:


> Love this idea!
> 
> Mine was a Vivienne Westwood Yasmin in red tartan. I made a deal with my parents before doing my A-levels (final exams of high school) that if I achieved the grades I needed to get into my dream course they’d buy me this bag. It was £120 at the time which felt so expensive! If only I knew what I’d be starting
> ...
> I only use it occasionally (it’s more precious to me than my Chanel bags and I’m scared of something happening) and it’s probably the only bag in my collection I couldn’t sell.



Gorgeous bag! I’ve never seen this before actually.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> My goals for 2021:
> 
> - Rotate through my collection by wearing a different bag every day
> - Sell the designer bags that I’m not using enough
> - Take better care of my bags through conditioning and cleaning
> - Come off Chanel Ban Island but for ONLY ONE bag.
> - Use my Coach Borough more because it’s the bag that started it all


Great goals @Jereni! Have you got your eye on a particular Chanel? I hope you’ll share pics of your OG Coach Borough.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> 4. Frye & old gringo for leather boots
> 5. Eileen Fisher for jeggings
> 
> 7. Cut your nails short every two weeks and forget the chore of keeping up with done nails, but paint your toenails a fun color regularly.


Thanks for sharing this amazing list. You’ve given me lots of ideas to check out. I wore my Frye Melissa Button Boots earlier this week. I wore an Eileen Fisher tunic today. I have not tried her jeggings. I like short nails and painted toenails, too.  



SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4942681
> 
> A pristine massaccesi tote for $75 SHIPPED! So worth it. Lovely blue lining.


Congratulations on your new bag. I love contrast linings.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4942950


Beautiful picture, I love your matching outfits!


----------



## More bags

Hazzelnut said:


> Love this idea!
> 
> Mine was a Vivienne Westwood Yasmin in red tartan. I made a deal with my parents before doing my A-levels (final exams of high school) that if I achieved the grades I needed to get into my dream course they’d buy me this bag. It was £120 at the time which felt so expensive! If only I knew what I’d be starting
> 
> It worked as an incentive, I got the grades, went to university and graduated from my course with honours.
> 
> I only use it occasionally (it’s more precious to me than my Chanel bags and I’m scared of something happening) and it’s probably the only bag in my collection I couldn’t sell.
> 
> Also, happy new year!! Hope everyone has a good evening whatever they’re doing
> 
> View attachment 4943018


Wonderful bag and storytelling!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> @Katinahat, I loved the mulberry bayswater. @Hazzelnut, the Westwood bag is adorable and would really pop against your black wardrobe
> 
> 
> I don’t remember the bag that started it all, but it was about fifty years ago and apparently once I got it in my hands, I just would not let go . It looks like a quilted Kelly bag mish mash.  I’m also wearing dangly pearl earrings and loved dressing up. My love of bags, RTW and jewelry hasn’t  changed much lol.
> View attachment 4943048


Such an adorable picture @880!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

More bags said:


> Thanks for sharing this amazing list. You’ve given me lots of ideas to check out. I wore my Frye Melissa Button Boots earlier this week. I wore an Eileen Fisher tunic today. I have not tried her jeggings. I like short nails and painted toenails, too.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new bag. I love contrast linings.
> 
> Beautiful picture, I love your matching outfits!


Why thank you thank you!! 
I would love to read other people's "best tips with style/beauty" that they've figured out works for them.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Thanks for sharing this amazing list. You’ve given me lots of ideas to check out. I wore my Frye Melissa Button Boots earlier this week. I wore an Eileen Fisher tunic today. I have not tried her jeggings. I like short nails and painted toenails, too.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new bag. I love contrast linings.
> 
> Beautiful picture, I love your matching outfits!


My fingers and nails are really small so if I wear polish, they look even tinier. So I never wear polish on my fingernails, just on my toenails.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

whateve said:


> My fingers and nails are really small so if I wear polish, they look even tinier. So I never wear polish on my fingernails, just on my toenails.


And just think, keeping them very short is WAY MORE HYGIENIC in terms of how thoroughly your hands get clean with a simple soapy warm wash vs with done long nails, needing to really spend time with a nail brush to get the same effect. I'm lazy and I prefer leaving fewer nooks and crannies for microscopic junk to hang out on (remember I have little kids and stuff like lice and worse come home from daycares so this is just my thought process) and thus less of a job each time to clean my hands as clean as they can be.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I sound like a hypochondriac.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> And just think, keeping them very short is WAY MORE HYGIENIC in terms of how thoroughly your hands get clean with a simple soapy warm wash vs with done long nails, needing to really spend time with a nail brush to get the same effect. I'm lazy and I prefer leaving fewer nooks and crannies for microscopic junk to hang out on (remember I have little kids and stuff like lice and worse come home from daycares so this is just my thought process) and thus less of a job each time to clean my hands as clean as they can be.


I always see women with fake nails having trouble picking up things. I use my hands so much for everything that I couldn't imagine hindering myself that way.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I sound like a hypochondriac.


These days we are all germophobes! I must wash my hands 10 - 20 times while cooking dinner.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Right? They look pretty but so impractical. I actually have one type of manicure that I don't mind doing, and it still involves cutting them as short as possible --I can freehand French tips with white nail polish and then put clear on top. That way if and when it chips a bit it's not very noticeable compared to a color.


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> This IS a great idea. I guess I’ve already given mine lol. I’ve always loved bags too, ever since a classmate walked into our 11th grade physics class with the cutest leather tote and flare jeans... aah the 90s.
> 
> At the time I got the Borough, it was the most expensive bag I’d ever purchased at ~$600. I then bought the larger one for a work bag at ~$950 (which I still use every weekday), and going up to that price level opened a very bad door lol.



@Jereni, forgot to ask which particular chanel you are getting?
i am trying to remember the 1990s? there were flare jeans then? all I remember is grungem and vaguely perry Ellis. And maybe Davidoff Clear Water. And Olympic Ice Skating. i would love to see pics of the Chanel and the two coach boroughs Or any action pics you might want to share! 

Thank you @Katinahat, @Hazzelnut, @More bags!

@More bags, I like Eileen Fisher, short, unpainted nails and pedicures too. Agree with @whateve, re long nails, but it’s also bc I hated clicking sounds when typing. Even pre covid, I did them myself.

I do go to the hair salon (they have a ton of social distancing measures and they have a large space. (I used to put my hair up in a ponytail and cut across for long layers, but DH begged me to stop, I think it drove him crazy to see the uneven layers on the back of my head.

@SouthernPurseGal, we’re all hypochondriacs nowadays! I’m imagining you and your girls sitting around in matching kimonos and painting nails  you have a gorgeous family!

@Lisa2007, Im impressed with your limits. I used to bargain with myself all the time, like okay, if I skip the x number of designer bags, I can get an extra premier one, or if I don’t buy any new shoes for so many weeks or months, amount of time, I can get y. . . so I try not to voice the limits out loud, on,y make sure the over all number of bags in and cost per wear are both relative low. . .

@dcooney4, congrats, it sounds like you are ahead of all of us with all of 2021 to go!


----------



## Hazzelnut

880 said:


> @Katinahat, I loved the mulberry bayswater. @Hazzelnut, the Westwood bag is adorable and would really pop against your black wardrobe
> 
> 
> I don’t remember the bag that started it all, but it was about fifty years ago and apparently once I got it in my hands, I just would not let go . It looks like a quilted Kelly bag mish mash.  I’m also wearing dangly pearl earrings and loved dressing up. My love of bags, RTW and jewelry hasn’t  changed much lol.
> View attachment 4943048



Your photo is absolutely adorable! 



Jereni said:


> This IS a great idea. I guess I’ve already given mine lol. I’ve always loved bags too, ever since a classmate walked into our 11th grade physics class with the cutest leather tote and flare jeans... aah the 90s.
> 
> At the time I got the Borough, it was the most expensive bag I’d ever purchased at ~$600. I then bought the larger one for a work bag at ~$950 (which I still use every weekday), and going up to that price level opened a very bad door lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag! I’ve never seen this before actually.



Thank you! It’s such an easy justification when you start down that path


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4943004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to also.get kimonos as house robes for my gals.


Your girls are so adorable.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> @Katinahat, I loved the mulberry bayswater. @Hazzelnut, the Westwood bag is adorable and would really pop against your black wardrobe
> 
> 
> I don’t remember the bag that started it all, but it was about fifty years ago and apparently once I got it in my hands, I just would not let go . It looks like a quilted Kelly bag mish mash.  I’m also wearing dangly pearl earrings and loved dressing up. My love of bags, RTW and jewelry hasn’t  changed much lol.
> View attachment 4943048


Little you is adorable!


----------



## Katinahat

@Jereni it was all your idea to share the bag that started it all not mine! Thanks...


----------



## Katinahat

Hazzelnut said:


> Your photo is absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It’s such an easy justification when you start down that path


You are totally right! I’m eyeing up a beautiful black clutch that I don’t need in the sales. It gorgeous, I don’t need it (who goes out anywhere) but I don’t have a clutch at all...


----------



## Hazzelnut

Katinahat said:


> You are totally right! I’m eyeing up a beautiful black clutch that I don’t need in the sales. It gorgeous, I don’t need it (who goes out anywhere) but I don’t have a clutch at all...



I feel that!! I wrote down the two bags I’m considering (or more likely going to purchase) this year and gave it to my boyfriend. He’s to hold me to it so I don’t get distracted by pretty things. Regretting it already as there are so many I want!!


----------



## Lisa2007

I am back in after many years of falling off of the handbag wagon and admitting I have a handbag problem.
2021 goals
1. Limiting purchases to 1 premier bag per quarter (I am prayerful I can stick to this goal)
2. Purchasing no more than 6 contemporary bags during 2021.(I am hoping written goals will help to minimize my at whim purchases)
3. Which is a bigger goal and harder to follow through is to use and appreciate the bags which I have collected over the years.( I have premier and contemporary bags which haven’t seen the light of day since bringing them home.)
4. Sell or raffle bags which I don’t use more that 3 times a year(proceeds going to various charities)
Wishing TPF family a very safe, healthy and prosperous 2021!


----------



## dcooney4

This past year came to a close for me with a crazy amount of movement. Probably more than any other year. I ended up with 5 more bags in my count than I started with and the same amount of slgs. Also one more sport/ travel bag. I am happy despite all the crazy things I did as I basically sold old to get new with budget to spare. Good Bye 2020! Hello 2021!


----------



## Lake Effect

Happy New Year! Wow, 26 pages. It is occurring to me that an alternative to browsing listings and websites for bags is to read this thread in its entirety


----------



## Lake Effect

dcooney4 said:


> This past year came to a close for me with a crazy amount of movement. Probably more than any other year. I ended up with 5 more bags in my count than I started with and the same amount of slgs. Also one more sport/ travel bag. I am happy despite all the crazy things I did as I basically sold old to get new with budget to spare. Good Bye 2020! Hello 2021!


I felt like I bought many bags in 2020, even though I was saying after several purchases, okay, I feel done for a while. 
I am looking forward to making a list. On a side note, I need a Microsoft Office for my relatively new laptop. I think I will focus on that today, with sorting through some of my collection. I want to start refurbishing a gorgeous burgundy vintage Coach with a soaking ( or dunk  as we say on the Coach Rehab thread) but I also want to make turkey soup today. I think I will prioritize the soup for today and start my burgundy bag tomorrow. 
Hello 2020!


----------



## dcooney4

I just duplicated my bag list from last year and each time I use a bag I will put a tally  next to the bag so I can see my actual bag usage. This has always helped me . I have  my bags listed by color.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

@880  thank you, I find my girls gorgeous too but of course I'm biased.
I use and swear by the compact cut on myself and my daughters!! Top of the head ponytail method and I think it looks super duper gorgeous on them --and not so awful on me either! Much more stylish then all-the-same-length, and better than any layered cut I've ever had at a salon.


dcooney4 said:


> Your girls are so adorable.


Thank you! See above comment.


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I sound like a hypochondriac.


Not at all! I wash my hands several times a day, and do laundry every time I go outside. I keep my nails short, as I'm not a fan of long nails for some of the reasons mentioned.


880 said:


> i am trying to remember the 1990s? there were flare jeans then? all I remember is grungem and vaguely perry Ellis. And maybe Davidoff Clear Water. And Olympic Ice Skating. i would love to see pics of the two coach boroughs and old action pics!
> 
> Thank you @Katinahat, @Hazzelnut, @More bags!
> 
> @More bags, I like Eileen Fisher, short, unpainted nails and pedicures too. Agree with @whateve, re long nails, but it’s also bc I hated clicking sounds when typing. Even pre covid, I did them myself.
> 
> I do go to the hair salon (they have a ton of social distancing measures and they have a large space. (I used to put my hair up in a ponytail and cut across for long layers, but DH begged me to stop, I think it drove him crazy to see the uneven layers on the back of my head.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, we’re all hypochondriacs nowadays! I’m imagining you and your girls sitting around in matching kimonos and painting nails  you have a gorgeous family!
> 
> @Lisa2007, Im impressed with your limits. I used to bargain with myself all the time, like okay, if I skip the x number of designer bags, I can get an extra premier one, or if I don’t buy any new shoes for so many weeks or months, amount of time, I can get y. . . so I try not to voice the limits out loud, on,y make sure the over all number of bags in and cost per wear are both relative low. . .
> 
> @dcooney4, congrats, it sounds like you are ahead of all of us with all of 2021 to go!


Another Eileen Fisher fan here! What I remember of the 1990s grunge, Perry Ellis, Doc Martens, and minimalist fashion..


dcooney4 said:


> This past year came to a close for me with a crazy amount of movement. Probably more than any other year. I ended up with 5 more bags in my count than I started with and the same amount of slgs. Also one more sport/ travel bag. I* am happy despite all the crazy things I did as I basically sold old to get new with budget to spare.* Good Bye 2020! Hello 2021!


Very nice!


----------



## indiaink

SouthernPurseGal said:


> @880  thank you, I find my girls gorgeous too but of course I'm biased.
> I use and swear by the compact cut on myself and my daughters!! Top of the head ponytail method and I think it looks super duper gorgeous...



I wish I had enough hair to do this cut - I've had mine in a pixie for so long and I can't bear to grow it out, it drives me nuts.

On a bag note - I hate tPF and should know better by now but I've discovered a new brand thanks to another poster, which I will torture you all with here - "Minor History" out of NY. It's not lux, but man - I've been hunting a backpack for years, I swear, YEARS. And I think I've found it.


----------



## 880

indiaink said:


> I wish I had enough hair to do this cut - I've had mine in a pixie for so long and I can't bear to grow it out, it drives me nuts.
> 
> On a bag note - I hate tPF and should know better by now but I've discovered a new brand thanks to another poster, which I will torture you all with here - "Minor History" out of NY. It's not lux, but man - I've been hunting a backpack for years, I swear, YEARS. And I think I've found it.
> 
> View attachment 4943618


I love this ^^! Will google it ASAP. If one is older, is it too fashion forward In a yes there is yellow, but it’s ironic kind of way? I cannot really wear ironic fashion. . . Maybe they have it in blue and dark grey or red tones. . Black is sold out. . . And I just remembered I have a handpainted ghurka backpack that I still have to take outside. i really hope you get it and post an action pic!ni actually also love the round one too, bc it’s not cute. The streamlined look reminds me of jil sander









						The Traveler
					

The Traveler is a sophisticated rectangular leather backpack for the modern globetrotter.




					www.minorhistory.com
				




@SouthernPurseGal, yes, I did th high ponytail and cut across for long layers Too!

@Lake Effect, agree! If you are reading the posts on this thread, you aren’t browsing sales and websites for bags  and, the Turkey soup plan sounds like a perfect activity today.


----------



## indiaink

880 said:


> I love this ^^! Will google it ASAP. If one is older, is it too fashion forward In a yes there is yellow, but it’s ironic kind of way? I cannot really wear ironic fashion. . . Maybe they have it in blue and dark grey or red tones. .


@880 they have it in Natural and Tuxedo on sale!!! I never thought of touches of yellow being ironic - but I am curious about the pink.  LOL.  Regardless, one has been ordered.


----------



## 880

Cannot wait to see it! i think they have five of the natural left. . . Thank you f9r posting about it!

at a certain age, I think pink and yellow for some people read as ironic (Especially for those of us who never wore those colors until later in life)   

@dcooney4, im interested in your bag tally. I just take a bag down from my shelf and place it on the bench by the door. If a bag hasnt seen the bench in some time, that means it hasn’t been worn out. . . i suppose a written tally could give you the numbers of times the bag has been taken down, but I just do a rough rotation. though I don’t have that many to start with. . ,

@Katinahat, looking at your stunning goat lily by the festive tree, I suddenly feel like it’s date night! Lily is look8g down at her reflection!  Nice!
special outfit To go with?


----------



## Katinahat

I’m continuing my bag statistics for 2021 by listing all bags I carry by type and colour.

My first bag carry of the year is my black glossy goat Lily. I am having to be creative as we are in full lockdown so I’m taking it to a celebration meal in my own house!


----------



## msd_bags

I posted in the 2020 thread about receiving an oxblood Coach Mercer bag, when I already have a Mulberry small Zipped Bayswater in the same color.  Well, I decided to carry her to a family lunch for New Year’s day.  I realized after removing all the wrappings that it is the small size, and is different, style wise, from my Mulberry, which is a bit taller and bigger looking.

Here she is on the road, with my quirky Anya Hindmarch strap (lighting does not seem to capture the beautiful color of the bag):


----------



## Hazzelnut

Katinahat said:


> I’m continuing my bag statistics for 2021 by listing all bags I carry by type and colour.
> 
> My first bag carry of the year is my black glossy goat Lily. I am having to be creative as we are in full lockdown so I’m taking it to a celebration meal in my own house!
> 
> View attachment 4943787



Beautiful! I sold my oxblood Lily a few years ago and am seriously considering buying another in a new colour. Maybe bright red...


----------



## Katinahat

Hazzelnut said:


> Beautiful! I sold my oxblood Lily a few years ago and am seriously considering buying another in a new colour. Maybe bright red...


Red would be a great colour choice!


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> I posted in the 2020 thread about receiving an oxblood Coach Mercer bag, when I already have a Mulberry small Zipped Bayswater in the same color.  Well, I decided to carry her to a family lunch for New Year’s day.  I realized after removing all the wrappings that it is the small size, and is different, style wise, from my Mulberry, which is a bit taller and bigger looking.
> 
> Here she is on the road, with my quirky Anya Hindmarch strap (lighting does not seem to capture the beautiful color of the bag):
> 
> View attachment 4943854


It’s a gorgeous bag! Glad you were able to carry it!


----------



## More bags

Lisa2007 said:


> 2021 goals
> 3. Which is a bigger goal and harder to follow through is *to use and appreciate the bags which I have collected over the years.*( I have premier and contemporary bags which haven’t seen the light of day since bringing them home.)


Great goal, this one is my favourite, *to use and appreciate the bags which I have collected over the years.*


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> This past year came to a close for me with a crazy amount of movement. Probably more than any other year. I ended up with 5 more bags in my count than I started with and the same amount of slgs. Also one more sport/ travel bag. I am happy despite all the crazy things I did as I basically sold old to get new with budget to spare. Good Bye 2020! Hello 2021!


Hi dc, you seemed to add bags you were really happy with. I think you exited less favourite bags, too. Sounds like you did a good job of curating to what you love!


----------



## More bags

Lake Effect said:


> I felt like I bought many bags in 2020, even though I was saying after several purchases, okay, I feel done for a while.
> I am looking forward to making a list. On a side note, I need a Microsoft Office for my relatively new laptop. I think I will focus on that today, with sorting through some of my collection. I want to start refurbishing a gorgeous burgundy vintage Coach with a soaking ( or dunk  as we say on the Coach Rehab thread) but I also want to make turkey soup today. I think I will prioritize the soup for today and start my burgundy bag tomorrow.
> Hello 2020!


Mmm, turkey soup sounds delicious and burgundy Coach sounds yummy, you’ve got my attention!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I just duplicated my bag list from last year and each time I use a bag I will put a tally  next to the bag so I can see my actual bag usage. This has always helped me . I have  my bags listed by color.


Yay, me too!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> I’m continuing my bag statistics for 2021 by listing all bags I carry by type and colour.
> 
> My first bag carry of the year is my black glossy goat Lily. I am having to be creative as we are in full lockdown so I’m taking it to a celebration meal in my own house!
> 
> View attachment 4943787


Beautiful Lily and photo. Is the hardware rose gold or is it the reflection from the tray?


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I posted in the 2020 thread about receiving an oxblood Coach Mercer bag, when I already have a Mulberry small Zipped Bayswater in the same color.  Well, I decided to carry her to a family lunch for New Year’s day.  I realized after removing all the wrappings that it is the small size, and is different, style wise, from my Mulberry, which is a bit taller and bigger looking.
> 
> Here she is on the road, with my quirky Anya Hindmarch strap (lighting does not seem to capture the beautiful color of the bag):
> 
> View attachment 4943854


Hi msd, your bag is lovely - I like the fun strap. Those are thoughtful work colleagues!


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> Beautiful Lily and photo. Is the hardware rose gold or is it the reflection from the tray?


Thanks very much  .

It’s actually silver but the tray is gold and sitting on a blush pink velvet pouffee so perhaps it’s picking up the rose colour from that.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Cannot wait to see it! i think they have five of the natural left. . . Thank you f9r posting about it!
> 
> at a certain age, I think pink and yellow for some people read as ironic (Especially for those of us who never wore those colors until later in life)
> 
> @dcooney4, im interested in your bag tally. I just take a bag down from my shelf and place it on the bench by the door. If a bag hasnt seen the bench in some time, that means it hasn’t been worn out. . . i suppose a written tally could give you the numbers of times the bag has been taken down, but I just do a rough rotation. though I don’t have that many to start with. . ,
> 
> @Katinahat, looking at your stunning goat lily by the festive tree, I suddenly feel like it’s date night! Lily is look8g down at her reflection!  Nice!
> special outfit To go with?


It is quite easy. I use the evernote app but I also keep a list on paper not with ticks though. I learned the trick on here. Make a list of all your bags . I like to do it by color but anyway that works for you is fine. Then each time you use a bag outside of the house make a little mark next the the name of the bag. It shows me which bags get used the most as well as which ones need a little love. If I see one that has not been worn in months and it is in the right season, I force myself to wear it. Either I fall back in love with it or I decide to let it go. 
  I also love the list because I try and check it before I buy something new. A few times it has stopped me because I realized I already had a better bag at home that I had forgotten about. I also try and keep an album on my phone of all my bags. Sometimes it turns out I need a different color hardware or a certain size so a visual to look at helps.
   I used to have an insane amount of bags and they were in every bit of spare space. Now I still have quite a few but I can easily grab any bag without having others fall on my head. lol


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I posted in the 2020 thread about receiving an oxblood Coach Mercer bag, when I already have a Mulberry small Zipped Bayswater in the same color.  Well, I decided to carry her to a family lunch for New Year’s day.  I realized after removing all the wrappings that it is the small size, and is different, style wise, from my Mulberry, which is a bit taller and bigger looking.
> 
> Here she is on the road, with my quirky Anya Hindmarch strap (lighting does not seem to capture the beautiful color of the bag):
> 
> View attachment 4943854


I am so glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Hi dc, you seemed to add bags you were really happy with. I think you exited less favourite bags, too. Sounds like you did a good job of curating to what you love!


That is it exactly. Some I let go were premium and just weren't getting worn . One of those was basically the same cost as all of my PLG bags. I am just having so much fun with the PLG bags. They smell so good and are the perfect goldilocks size for me.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I’m continuing my bag statistics for 2021 by listing all bags I carry by type and colour.
> 
> My first bag carry of the year is my black glossy goat Lily. I am having to be creative as we are in full lockdown so I’m taking it to a celebration meal in my own house!
> 
> View attachment 4943787


I love your Lily


----------



## doni

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL. MAY 2020 BRING ALL KINDS OF GOOD THINGS TO ALL OF YOU AND MAKE YOUR DREAMS (AND RESOLUTIONS) COME TRUE.



880 said:


> @Jereni, forgot to ask which particular chanel you are getting?
> i am trying to remember the 1990s? there were flare jeans then? all I remember is grungem and vaguely perry Ellis. And maybe Davidoff Clear Water. And Olympic Ice Skating. i would love to see pics of the Chanel and the two coach boroughs Or any action pics you might want to share!



 I also don’t remember flare jeans... I hear a soundtrack of Britpop (Blur, Pulp, Oasis...), I remember Pulp Fiction and spending my monthly student allowance on a pair of black Joseph trousers that looked like Uma’s, and I visualize a white patent leather white mini backpack and a patent leather Prada bag I got second-hand (we didn’t say pre-loved then), so patent leather must have been _in_ I feel 



indiaink said:


> @880 they have it in Natural and Tuxedo on sale!!! I never thought of touches of yellow being ironic - but I am curious about the pink.  LOL.  Regardless, one has been ordered.





880 said:


> at a certain age, I think pink and yellow for some people read as ironic (Especially for those of us who never wore those colors until later in life)



I also don’t get the irony of pink & yellow but I find this hilarious 



Katinahat said:


> You are totally right! I’m eyeing up a beautiful black clutch that I don’t need in the sales. It gorgeous, I don’t need it (who goes out anywhere) but I don’t have a clutch at all...



I know this thread is not for encouraging acquisitions, specially this early into the year. But girl, if you don’t have a clutch at all, I am sorry to say, you _need_ one... 



Katinahat said:


> My first bag carry of the year is my black glossy goat Lily. I am having to be creative as we are in full lockdown so I’m taking it to a celebration meal in my own house!



I love this. I actually did the same, took out my new Faco clutch and placed it among the nutcrackers for Christmas lunch


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> My first bag carry of the year is my black glossy goat Lily.


Truly one of my favourite bags. Love it every time I see it.


msd_bags said:


> I posted in the 2020 thread about receiving an oxblood Coach Mercer bag, when I already have a Mulberry small Zipped Bayswater in the same color. Well, I decided to carry her to a family lunch for New Year’s day. I realized after removing all the wrappings that it is the small size, and is different, style wise, from my Mulberry, which is a bit taller and bigger looking.


Great start to the year. So glad you've started using it and have found that it's not too similar to the Mulberry! 


doni said:


> I love this. I actually did the same, took out my new Faco clutch and placed it among the nutcrackers for Christmas lunch


Brilliant! We do what we can in these strange times! 


dcooney4 said:


> I am just having so much fun with the PLG bags. They smell so good and are the perfect goldilocks size for me.


This is awesome! A collection that speaks to you and functions _just right_ is what it's all about. 
I hope things are looking up for you on all fronts.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> I’m continuing my bag statistics for 2021 by listing all bags I carry by type and colour.
> 
> My first bag carry of the year is my black glossy goat Lily. I am having to be creative as we are in full lockdown so I’m taking it to a celebration meal in my own house!
> 
> View attachment 4943787


Beautiful -- I have always loved the Lily!  For a long time, I wanted it in the rosewater color but they no longer offer that color, and anyway, I have other bags now in that blush pink shade.  
As for clutches, I like those with a chain or shoulder carry option since they are more versatile.  I need to post pictures of my recently acquired chain knot soon.

@msd_bags, I am glad to hear that the Mercer is not too similar to the Mulberry bag and happy you are able to use it.  The color oxblood is so rich and versatile while being neutral enough to go with so many outfits.  It's a great color!

@SouthernPurseGal, I too belong to the list of people who prefer short nails and painted toes.  I prefer to do my own nails and have exactly four bottles of nail polish -- none of them have been used since the pandemic though!


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> Hi msd, your bag is lovely - I like the fun strap. Those are thoughtful work colleagues!


Thanks @More bags !  They sure are and I’m grateful to them as well.


dcooney4 said:


> I am so glad you are enjoying it.


I’m glad I wore it too on the first day of 2021!  Btw, I’ve not touched my Evernote and Excel sheet for my bag use since middle of 2020.  Maybe I should get back to listing again.  I rarely went out of the house last year, but I may have to physically report to the office more this year, so I can start tracking bag use again.


jblended said:


> Great start to the year. So glad you've started using it and have found that it's not too similar to the Mulberry!


When I removed the wrappings and all packaging stuff, I was surprised that it is the small size.  So yes, it’s different from the Mulberry.  Btw, the leather smells wonderful!!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @msd_bags, I am glad to hear that the Mercer is not too similar to the Mulberry bag and happy you are able to use it.  The color oxblood is so rich and versatile while being neutral enough to go with so many outfits.  It's a great color!


It just didn’t photograph well color wise, but oxblood really is a favorite!! Thanks!


----------



## keodi

doni said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL. MAY 2020 BRING ALL KINDS OF GOOD THINGS TO ALL OF YOU AND MAKE YOUR DREAMS (AND RESOLUTIONS) COME TRUE.
> 
> 
> 
> I also don’t remember flare jeans... I hear a soundtrack of Britpop (Blur, Pulp, Oasis...), I remember Pulp Fiction and spending my monthly student allowance on a pair of black Joseph trousers that looked like Uma’s, and I visualize a white patent leather white mini backpack and a patent leather Prada bag I got second-hand (we didn’t say pre-loved then), so patent leather must have been _in_ I feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don’t get the irony of pink & yellow but I find this hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> I know this thread is not for encouraging acquisitions, specially this early into the year. But girl, if you don’t have a clutch at all, I am sorry to say, you _need_ one...
> 
> 
> 
> I love this. *I actually did the same, took out my new Faco clutch and placed it among the nutcrackers for Christmas lunch*



I love your Faco clutch!


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> Cannot wait to see it! i think they have five of the natural left. . . Thank you f9r posting about it!
> 
> at a certain age, I think pink and yellow for some people read as ironic (Especially for those of us who never wore those colors until later in life)
> 
> @dcooney4, im interested in your bag tally. I just take a bag down from my shelf and place it on the bench by the door. If a bag hasnt seen the bench in some time, that means it hasn’t been worn out. . . i suppose a written tally could give you the numbers of times the bag has been taken down, but I just do a rough rotation. though I don’t have that many to start with. . ,
> 
> @Katinahat, looking at your stunning goat lily by the festive tree, I suddenly feel like it’s date night! Lily is look8g down at her reflection!  Nice!
> special outfit To go with?


Glad you like the picture. Just wore with a black skinny jeans, heeled boots and a more dressy sparkly jumper but at least it wasn’t my Uggs and a thick woolly jumper which is my usual attire at the moment!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> It is quite easy. I use the evernote app but I also keep a list on paper not with ticks though. I learned the trick on here. Make a list of all your bags . I like to do it by color but anyway that works for you is fine. Then each time you use a bag outside of the house make a little mark next the the name of the bag. It shows me which bags get used the most as well as which ones need a little love. If I see one that has not been worn in months and it is in the right season, I force myself to wear it. Either I fall back in love with it or I decide to let it go.
> I also love the list because I try and check it before I buy something new. A few times it has stopped me because I realized I already had a better bag at home that I had forgotten about. I also try and keep an album on my phone of all my bags. Sometimes it turns out I need a different color hardware or a certain size so a visual to look at helps.
> I used to have an insane amount of bags and they were in every bit of spare space. Now I still have quite a few but I can easily grab any bag without having others fall on my head. lol


My spreadsheet is on numbers on my iPhone. It has columns for bag name, colour, leather type, date and cost of purchase, then has additional columns totalling previous years wears, monthly wears, year total wears etc. It allows cost per use etc. I use spreadsheets a lot for work and I’m a bit addicted to making them all add up everything so that it all changes each time I add a number for that month. It definitely lets me see which bags have not been carried.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I love your Lily


Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Katinahat

doni said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL. MAY 2020 BRING ALL KINDS OF GOOD THINGS TO ALL OF YOU AND MAKE YOUR DREAMS (AND RESOLUTIONS) COME TRUE.
> 
> 
> 
> I also don’t remember flare jeans... I hear a soundtrack of Britpop (Blur, Pulp, Oasis...), I remember Pulp Fiction and spending my monthly student allowance on a pair of black Joseph trousers that looked like Uma’s, and I visualize a white patent leather white mini backpack and a patent leather Prada bag I got second-hand (we didn’t say pre-loved then), so patent leather must have been _in_ I feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don’t get the irony of pink & yellow but I find this hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> I know this thread is not for encouraging acquisitions, specially this early into the year. But girl, if you don’t have a clutch at all, I am sorry to say, you _need_ one...
> 
> 
> 
> I love this. I actually did the same, took out my new Faco clutch and placed it among the nutcrackers for Christmas lunch



I love it that you are doing the same with your bags. Lots of Christmas photo opportunities!

I’m not so much a clutch girl I guess. I like a bag worn crossbody or over the shoulder. My tearose dinky can take the chain off to carry as a clutch so perhaps I do have one. The black Amberley phone clutch is gorgeous though. Resisting so far...


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Beautiful -- I have always loved the Lily!  For a long time, I wanted it in the rosewater color but they no longer offer that color, and anyway, I have other bags now in that blush pink shade.
> As for clutches, I like those with a chain or shoulder carry option since they are more versatile.  I need to post pictures of my recently acquired chain knot soon.
> 
> @msd_bags, I am glad to hear that the Mercer is not too similar to the Mulberry bag and happy you are able to use it.  The color oxblood is so rich and versatile while being neutral enough to go with so many outfits.  It's a great color!
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, I too belong to the list of people who prefer short nails and painted toes.  I prefer to do my own nails and have exactly four bottles of nail polish -- none of them have been used since the pandemic though!


I saw the blush pink. It was lovely. Would like to see your chain knot!


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Truly one of my favourite bags. Love it every time I see it.
> 
> Great start to the year. So glad you've started using it and have found that it's not too similar to the Mulberry!
> 
> Brilliant! We do what we can in these strange times!
> 
> This is awesome! A collection that speaks to you and functions _just right_ is what it's all about.
> I hope things are looking up for you on all fronts.


Thanks @jblended!


----------



## dcooney4

I have not bought a bag all year. Lol Okay I know it is only the second day.


----------



## Katinahat

Less of a festive shot but I know how you all like an animal photo. Carried Kate Spade black nylon tote on 14.5kms of walking in the snow today - half with a friend and half with DH and the puppy! This cat appreciates fine things!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Okay so I have a question. would you prefer either a white birkin or a gold watch with blue mother of pearl face.




They are roughly the same price. 

Second question, would you prefer the watch *and* the bag or...
Neither, and get this retractable hardtop volvo instead : 



The purse price + watch price = car price.

I don't think I'll get my husband's blessing on buying the car, but the watch and the bag would go under the radar.
The car would be the most fun to enjoy with my family....but...
I feel the used car would depreciate tons within a few years, whereas the other second hand items have already depreciated as far as they will ever go based on value of 18k gold popularity of Birkins, although white is probably the least popular color. What do you guys think?


----------



## Vintage Leather

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Okay so I have a question. would you prefer either a white birkin or a gold watch with blue mother of pearl face.
> They are roughly the same price.
> 
> Second question, would you prefer the watch *and* the bag or...
> Neither, and get this retractable hardtop volvo instead :
> 
> 
> The purse price + watch price = car price.
> 
> I don't think I'll get my husband's blessing on buying the car, but the watch and the bag would go under the radar.
> The car would be the most fun to enjoy with my family....but...
> I feel the used car would depreciate tons within a few years, whereas the other second hand items have already depreciated as far as they will ever go based on value of 18k gold popularity of Birkins, although white is probably the least popular color. What do you guys think?



Your current bag collection makes you stressed out and has marginal utility. Back when you started in this thread, you reminded us that:



> I have thirty something bags and it gets stressful when I feel it is way more than I have the capacity to appreciate. The marginal utility is so low for each additional bag since I have to spread the love around thinner than I feel is fair to the bags. I know it's nuts to worry that my purses have feelings but I just need to feel that I have few enough bags that I can realistically commit to carrying each purse more often than once a month. In other words, less than thirty. Preferably less than twenty. If I can't look my bags in the face and honestly tell each one that " I will carry you more than once ( so at least twice ), on average, a month". So if I go over 15 then I can't say that to them anymore and I feel guilty.



Also, if you are buying the Birkin, you need to remember that you’ve got to live with the white or accept that it will have a high depreciation. If you dye the Birkin or work on it yourself, you will completely tank the value.

You haven’t talked about your watch or car situation so I have no opinion on those.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh it already has depreciated a ton. I don't think it can lose more and I can send it to H to be refurbished or just gently clean it myself and not stress. I'm not someone who only carries like  new.

I have a Honda Odyssey  that I'll keep either way and no fine watch


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

bag porn! From inside my Honda Odyssey.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Vintage Leather said:


> Your current bag collection makes you stressed out and has marginal utility. Back when you started in this thread, you reminded us.


Yes but a birkin is a bit different in the situation that  if I get a phenomenal deal on one I don't feel it's money spent as much money tied up in leather that I could always liquidate if needed.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Aaaaaaand I think I'm on the brink of a another purge once I've moved in to our future house.


----------



## Vintage Leather

dcooney4 said:


> I have not bought a bag all year. Lol Okay I know it is only the second day.


Umm... I almost gave in and joined the Cool Girl Calvi Club yesterday, so you’re doing a lot better than me.

I didn’t but that’s only because someone else beat me out...


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Less of a festive shot but I know how you all like an animal photo. Carried Kate Spade black nylon tote on 14.5kms of walking in the snow today - half with a friend and half with DH and the puppy! This cat appreciates fine things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944675


Gorgeous cat! Beautiful bag!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Okay so I have a question. would you prefer either a white birkin or a gold watch with blue mother of pearl face.
> View attachment 4944733
> View attachment 4944734
> 
> 
> They are roughly the same price.
> 
> Second question, would you prefer the watch *and* the bag or...
> Neither, and get this retractable hardtop volvo instead :
> View attachment 4944736
> 
> 
> The purse price + watch price = car price.
> 
> I don't think I'll get my husband's blessing on buying the car, but the watch and the bag would go under the radar.
> The car would be the most fun to enjoy with my family....but...
> I feel the used car would depreciate tons within a few years, whereas the other second hand items have already depreciated as far as they will ever go based on value of 18k gold popularity of Birkins, although white is probably the least popular color. What do you guys think?


Gold Rolex! Why not wait till you are 100 percent sure . Money in the bank is a lovely thing too.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> My spreadsheet is on numbers on my iPhone. It has columns for bag name, colour, leather type, date and cost of purchase, then has additional columns totalling previous years wears, monthly wears, year total wears etc. It allows cost per use etc. I use spreadsheets a lot for work and I’m a bit addicted to making them all add up everything so that it all changes each time I add a number for that month. It definitely lets me see which bags have not been carried.


I use spreadsheets all the time too. I like seeing everything laid out visually.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Okay so I have a question. would you prefer either a white birkin or a gold watch with blue mother of pearl face.
> View attachment 4944733
> View attachment 4944734
> 
> 
> They are roughly the same price.
> 
> Second question, would you prefer the watch *and* the bag or...
> Neither, and get this retractable hardtop volvo instead :
> View attachment 4944736
> 
> 
> The purse price + watch price = car price.
> 
> I don't think I'll get my husband's blessing on buying the car, but the watch and the bag would go under the radar.
> The car would be the most fun to enjoy with my family....but...
> I feel the used car would depreciate tons within a few years, whereas the other second hand items have already depreciated as far as they will ever go based on value of 18k gold popularity of Birkins, although white is probably the least popular color. What do you guys think?


I would pick the watch. The car over getting them both. I'm not a Birkin fan, especially in white, and I could see myself wearing the same watch a lot more than carrying the same purse.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

msd_bags said:


> It just didn’t photograph well color wise, but oxblood really is a favorite!! Thanks!


It's hard to capture some of these handbag colors in photos, especially when the weather is grey and overcast like it is here today.  I've seen the oxblood color in the store and really like the color.  


Katinahat said:


> I saw the blush pink. It was lovely. Would like to see your chain knot!


Thank you!  It's really cloudy and overcast here so I will wait for a slightly brighter, sunnier day to take a picture, but will post soon.


Katinahat said:


> Less of a festive shot but I know how you all like an animal photo. Carried Kate Spade black nylon tote on 14.5kms of walking in the snow today - half with a friend and half with DH and the puppy! This cat appreciates fine things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944675


What a beautiful cat!  Such a regal air. 
And that is a nice tote -- stylish and practical.

@SouthernPurseGal, I agree with @dcooney4 -- if you are not absolutely sure, just wait a bit.
Also, I generally avoid white bags because of color transfer issues.  I have a couple of pale pink bags and can only wear them with certain outfits to make sure they don't get color transfer so it does limit the frequency of usage.


----------



## indiaink

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Okay so I have a question. would you prefer either a white birkin or a gold watch with blue mother of pearl face.
> View attachment 4944733
> View attachment 4944734
> 
> 
> They are roughly the same price.
> 
> Second question, would you prefer the watch *and* the bag or...
> Neither, and get this retractable hardtop volvo instead :
> View attachment 4944736
> 
> 
> The purse price + watch price = car price.
> 
> I don't think I'll get my husband's blessing on buying the car, but the watch and the bag would go under the radar.
> The car would be the most fun to enjoy with my family....but...
> I feel the used car would depreciate tons within a few years, whereas the other second hand items have already depreciated as far as they will ever go based on value of 18k gold popularity of Birkins, although white is probably the least popular color. What do you guys think?


OFGS*. The watch and the Volvo. You've got plenty of nice bags to sit on that seat next to your Rolex-clad arm.  Geez, woman!

*Oh for god's sake


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

dcooney4 said:


> Gold Rolex! Why not wait till you are 100 percent sure . Money in the bank is a lovely thing too.


Yeah you're right except my husband would not want me to sit on cash if he knew about it because we are putting together a down payment for a house. But we don't need my fun money for that in my opinion.


whateve said:


> I would pick the watch. The car over getting them both. I'm not a Birkin fan, especially in white, and I could see myself wearing the same watch a lot more than carrying the same purse.


I would wear that watch every dang day, it is so pretty. I'm kinda with you guys.


indiaink said:


> OFGS*. The watch and the Volvo. You've got plenty of nice bags to sit on that seat next to your Rolex-clad arm.  Geez, woman!
> 
> *Oh for god's sake


You made me laugh out loud!!! 
I do. But I can't get both! So buy the watch in January and the car next summer or the Car this winter and the watch someday? 
I was kinda feeling both the birkin and the watch might be too ostentatious or old lady vibe......they certainly wouldn't match my beat up old van that I actually love.  
Yeah I think the car is the most fun and my kids and dogs would love joy riding in a convertible.  Man I'm all over the place but I'm thinking the birkin is out. I can't even deal with the just campagne studio xm not having a shoulder strap so it's a dumb idea. I just wear a lot of white in summer and this would accomplish that casual chic vibe I'm always going for.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I have not bought a bag all year. Lol Okay I know it is only the second day.


----------



## crystal_cat

I would like to join this year. So my shopping/bag resolutions are:

1) put my efforts and research into gifting my mum a good quality, reasonably priced leather bag
2) buy only 1 bag for myself
3) sell 2 bags
4) carry my blue versace, which I've had for about a year and never worn. I just love it though, so I need to wear it or risk having to sell it on. 

For number 4, I will need help. I think if it had a shoulder chain strap the bag would be more versatile, but it would need to a chunky, gold, statement chain because it's a statement bag. I've looked on eBay but all the replacement bag chains seem too thin/cheap. If anyone could recommend where to find a suitable chain strap I'd appreciate it!

Many thanks


----------



## Vintage Leather

crystal_cat said:


> I would like to join this year. So my shopping/bag resolutions are:
> 
> 1) put my efforts and research into gifting my mum a good quality, reasonably priced leather bag
> 2) buy only 1 bag for myself
> 3) sell 2 bags
> 4) carry my blue versace, which I've had for about a year and never worn. I just love it though, so I need to wear it or risk having to sell it on.
> 
> For number 4, I will need help. I think if it had a shoulder chain strap the bag would be more versatile, but it would need to a chunky, gold, statement chain because it's a statement bag. I've looked on eBay but all the replacement bag chains seem too thin/cheap. If anyone could recommend where to find a suitable chain strap I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Many thanks


What about the Coach Dinky strap:




__





						COACH® | Dinky Chain Strap
					

Dress up your new Dinky bag by swapping out the leather strap for this detachable curbchain version.brbr You can also wear the Chain Strap with the Clutch in Glovetanned Leather, the Crossbody Clutch, the Foldover Clutch and all Nolita Wristlets and Crossbody bags.




					www.coach.com


----------



## indiaink

I have bought one bag this year - that lovely backpack that I’ve been trying to find for years, and the minimal cost doesn’t count for anything. I am not going to buy another bag this year. No SLGs, no nothing. I have enough crap* to last me at least 12 months, if not for the rest of my life.

So sayeth and sweareth indiaink.

*Thanks so much Bottega Veneta’s Daniel Lee, you have saved me many times over for making TOTAL CRAP!!!


----------



## indiaink

[QUOTE="SouthernPurseGal”]
You made me laugh out loud!!! 
I do. But I can't get both! So buy the watch in January and the car next summer or the Car this winter and the watch someday?
I was kinda feeling both the birkin and the watch might be too ostentatious or old lady vibe......they certainly wouldn't match my beat up old van that I actually love.
Yeah I think the car is the most fun and my kids and dogs would love joy riding in a convertible.  Man I'm all over the place but I'm thinking the birkin is out. I can't even deal with the just campagne studio xm not having a shoulder strap so it's a dumb idea. I just wear a lot of white in summer and this would accomplish that casual chic vibe I'm always going for.
[/QUOTE]
More power to Old Lady Vibes, dammit. With age brings wisdom and I’ve worked darned hard for all of it; it’s quite sad that nobody cares about my wisdom now because I’m an old lady. You see what I did there?

Watch now, car this summer.


----------



## dcooney4

crystal_cat said:


> I would like to join this year. So my shopping/bag resolutions are:
> 
> 1) put my efforts and research into gifting my mum a good quality, reasonably priced leather bag
> 2) buy only 1 bag for myself
> 3) sell 2 bags
> 4) carry my blue versace, which I've had for about a year and never worn. I just love it though, so I need to wear it or risk having to sell it on.
> 
> For number 4, I will need help. I think if it had a shoulder chain strap the bag would be more versatile, but it would need to a chunky, gold, statement chain because it's a statement bag. I've looked on eBay but all the replacement bag chains seem too thin/cheap. If anyone could recommend where to find a suitable chain strap I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Many thanks


Welcome! Have you tried Mautto or Amazon?


----------



## More bags

*January Bag Challenges*
I am missing @Sparkletastic and her leadership through many Monthly Challenges. Here are some suggestions for January Challenges, feel free to add, as well!

Given some are in varying degrees of lockdown and we are not going out as much, feel free to participate, adapt, adjust to make it fun and useful to you. Share pics of you wearing your bag or use an archive pic, eye candy is appreciated and not a requirement. Or skip it this month, who needs more stress? Do as much or as little as you like. If this is too easy for you, make it more challenging or add your own challenge to support your goals.

*Gifted bags* - use any bags you were gifted twice this month (or self gifted/purchased over the holidays), do you love it, does it fit your aesthetic, inspired by @msd_bags’ Mercer picture, @BowieFan1971’s gift from her sister and @papertiger’s story of gifts from her sister
*Take the tag off and wear it* - wear your unused or two least used bags twice this month, courtesy of @momasaurus
*Putting bags to shed in the shed* - wear a bag you are thinking of releasing three times this month, how does it make you feel, did you fall back in love, courtesy of @essiedub and @papertiger
*Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home, inspired by @Katinahat‘s Lily and @doni’s Faco clutch
Thoughts? Comments?

I am challenging myself to carry my least used bags, challenge 2 with my vintage snakeskin clutch (0 carries in 2020), red Lambskin WOC and Longchamp Le Pliage.
*Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - Also, non bag challenge, in January I like to use up the contents of my pantry and freezer.


----------



## whateve

crystal_cat said:


> I would like to join this year. So my shopping/bag resolutions are:
> 
> 1) put my efforts and research into gifting my mum a good quality, reasonably priced leather bag
> 2) buy only 1 bag for myself
> 3) sell 2 bags
> 4) carry my blue versace, which I've had for about a year and never worn. I just love it though, so I need to wear it or risk having to sell it on.
> 
> For number 4, I will need help. I think if it had a shoulder chain strap the bag would be more versatile, but it would need to a chunky, gold, statement chain because it's a statement bag. I've looked on eBay but all the replacement bag chains seem too thin/cheap. If anyone could recommend where to find a suitable chain strap I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Many thanks


I love your blue versace. I really wanted something from this line but when I went back to look at them, they didn't work as well as I had expected. The quilting is gorgeous! Have you checked etsy for straps?


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4942681
> 
> A pristine massaccesi tote for $75 SHIPPED! So worth it. Lovely blue lining.



Handsome bag!


----------



## papertiger

Hazzelnut said:


> Love this idea!
> 
> Mine was a Vivienne Westwood Yasmin in red tartan. I made a deal with my parents before doing my A-levels (final exams of high school) that if I achieved the grades I needed to get into my dream course they’d buy me this bag. It was £120 at the time which felt so expensive! If only I knew what I’d be starting
> 
> It worked as an incentive, I got the grades, went to university and graduated from my course with honours.
> 
> I only use it occasionally (it’s more precious to me than my Chanel bags and I’m scared of something happening) and it’s probably the only bag in my collection I couldn’t sell.
> 
> Also, happy new year!! Hope everyone has a good evening whatever they’re doing
> 
> View attachment 4943018



Oh my goodness, I didn't have, but I loved these bags too. When I first looked they more like £350.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @Katinahat, I loved the mulberry bayswater. @Hazzelnut, the Westwood bag is adorable and would really pop against your black wardrobe
> 
> 
> I don’t remember the bag that started it all, but it was about fifty years ago and apparently once I got it in my hands, I just would not let go . It looks like a quilted Kelly bag mish mash.  I’m also wearing dangly pearl earrings and loved dressing up. My love of bags, RTW and jewelry hasn’t  changed much lol.
> View attachment 4943048



OK, you need to have this picture on the inside (or outside) of you're closet. You are just adorable with your lady-like bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> I wish I had enough hair to do this cut - I've had mine in a pixie for so long and I can't bear to grow it out, it drives me nuts.
> 
> On a bag note - I hate tPF and should know better by now but I've discovered a new brand thanks to another poster, which I will torture you all with here - "Minor History" out of NY. It's not lux, but man - I've been hunting a backpack for years, I swear, YEARS. And I think I've found it.
> 
> View attachment 4943618



We believe, we believe you. Congrats. 

Please do a review in the recommendation thread and tell us how it works out


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> I posted in the 2020 thread about receiving an oxblood Coach Mercer bag, when I already have a Mulberry small Zipped Bayswater in the same color.  Well, I decided to carry her to a family lunch for New Year’s day.  I realized after removing all the wrappings that it is the small size, and is different, style wise, from my Mulberry, which is a bit taller and bigger looking.
> 
> Here she is on the road, with my quirky Anya Hindmarch strap (lighting does not seem to capture the beautiful color of the bag):
> 
> View attachment 4943854



I think the in-between colours are really hard to capture on camera. I can all see how fab the bag is


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Less of a festive shot but I know how you all like an animal photo. Carried Kate Spade black nylon tote on 14.5kms of walking in the snow today - half with a friend and half with DH and the puppy! This cat appreciates fine things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944675



You tiger is so commanding, I think he must be guarding you KS.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Okay so I have a question. would you prefer either a white birkin or a gold watch with blue mother of pearl face.
> View attachment 4944733
> View attachment 4944734
> 
> 
> They are roughly the same price.
> 
> Second question, would you prefer the watch *and* the bag or...
> Neither, and get this retractable hardtop volvo instead :
> View attachment 4944736
> 
> 
> The purse price + watch price = car price.
> 
> I don't think I'll get my husband's blessing on buying the car, but the watch and the bag would go under the radar.
> The car would be the most fun to enjoy with my family....but...
> I feel the used car would depreciate tons within a few years, whereas the other second hand items have already depreciated as far as they will ever go based on value of 18k gold popularity of Birkins, although white is probably the least popular color. What do you guys think?



Not to enable you but a white casual bag always looks good year round, but you mustn't mind that is won't look pristine and will yellow slightly. I'm not really a B person, but I like the covered cadena on the whites (and exotics).

To answer the question. I'll take the Rolex because the Cellini is one of my favourite styles. I have vintage Rolex (2) I need to wear them more before I'd even think of another watch.


----------



## papertiger

crystal_cat said:


> I would like to join this year. So my shopping/bag resolutions are:
> 
> 1) put my efforts and research into gifting my mum a good quality, reasonably priced leather bag
> 2) buy only 1 bag for myself
> 3) sell 2 bags
> 4) carry my blue versace, which I've had for about a year and never worn. I just love it though, so I need to wear it or risk having to sell it on.
> 
> For number 4, I will need help. I think if it had a shoulder chain strap the bag would be more versatile, but it would need to a chunky, gold, statement chain because it's a statement bag. I've looked on eBay but all the replacement bag chains seem too thin/cheap. *If anyone could recommend where to find a suitable chain strap I'd appreciate it!*
> 
> Many thanks



Defiantly a gap in the market. I will be on the lookout.


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Okay so I have a question. would you prefer either a white birkin or a gold watch with blue mother of pearl face.
> View attachment 4944733
> View attachment 4944734
> 
> 
> They are roughly the same price.
> 
> Second question, would you prefer the watch *and* the bag or...
> Neither, and get this retractable hardtop volvo instead :
> View attachment 4944736
> 
> 
> The purse price + watch price = car price.
> 
> I don't think I'll get my husband's blessing on buying the car, but the watch and the bag would go under the radar.
> The car would be the most fun to enjoy with my family....but...
> I feel the used car would depreciate tons within a few years, whereas the other second hand items have already depreciated as far as they will ever go based on value of 18k gold popularity of Birkins, although white is probably the least popular color. What do you guys think?


I agree with @dcooney4 re money in the bank. It sounds like you yourself are not convinced that any of the three items are right,  so I’d wait and not settle! You have lots of gorgeous things! BTW, a birkin and cellini are somewhat acquired tastes and I recommend trying them before buying. Even at a good deal, they’re still relatively expensive, but if you decide you must have one, I like @indiaink ’s advice  

@crystal_cat, perhaps try Etsy for a gold chain strap. a lot of TPfers like muatto or shoulderbagstrap (both Etsy sellers, though they may just do leather and canvas, IDK, if you do a search on Etsy, like chunky gold chain strap. . .

thanks @papertiger! I love old family black and white photos and my closet is filled with them. My style inspiration is my moms wedding album pics

@Katinahat, love the gorgeous photo of your cat looking regally over the Kate spade.

@More bags, I am so excited Re the January challenge. Except for number 1 (everyone who knows me, knows NOT to gift me bags, accessories or RTW, I’m currently doing all of it. Including using up pantry staples and cleaning out the frig and freezer. I had purchased a safety spiral ham (for Christmas, but ended up doing a prime rib roast), so just did a social bubble dinner with the ham, simple sourdough and cornbread dressing, roasted sweet potatoes, and it’s so great clearing the space out of my freezer. Plus, due to diet thread, I send all leftovers home with guests. It’s a win win. i Have a few CSGM that I’m going to gift to family members.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> @More bags, I am so excited Re the January challenge. Except for number 1 (everyone who knows me, knows NOT to gift me bags, accessories or RTW, I’m currently doing all of it. Including using up pantry staples and cleaning out the frig and freezer. I had purchased a safety spiral ham (for Christmas, but ended up doing a prime rib roast), so just did a social bubble dinner with the ham, simple sourdough and cornbread dressing, roasted sweet potatoes, and it’s so great clearing the space out of my freezer. Plus, due to diet thread, I send all leftovers home with guests. It’s a win win. i Have a few CSGM that I’m going to gift to family members.


I already had dinner tonight and your food description is making me salivate! And CSGM gifting - OMG, lucky family members for both leftovers and a CSGM!


----------



## indiaink

What is a “CSGM”?


----------



## More bags

indiaink said:


> What is a “CSGM”?


Sorry, too many darn acronyms 
CSGM = (Hermes) cashemire soie grand modèle = cashmere silk shawl large (140 x 140 cm), example in photo


----------



## indiaink

More bags said:


> Sorry, too many darn acronyms
> CSGM = (Hermes) cashemire soie grand modèle = cashmere silk shawl large (140 x 140 cm), example in photo
> View attachment 4945214


Heaven, thank you!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

My goals this year-

1. Stick with 1 in, 1 out.
2. If I always pass over a bag, it needs to be listed.
3. Stop “saving” clothes, shoes and bags. I deserve to wear the nice things I own. If an item is in my closet, wear it. If I am not wearing it, sell it. 
4. Be true to my own style and needs.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Since there seems to be a few CSGM fans on here - how do you all wear them?

I own one, and I love it but I just can’t seem to wear it. I feel like Linus with his blankie. I’ve seen hundreds of styling shots, but I just feel self conscious.

Should I 1) try to find an abused one and play with it to see if it’s a mental block because my beloved Kermit Oliver is still pristine, 2) try a scarf ring or some sort of “reduce the bulk and make it less fussy” tool, or 3) sell it and admit that csgm are just not for me.



Actual picture of Vintage with an Hermes shawl...


----------



## 880

@BowieFan1971, I feel the same way re deserving to wear all the stuff you own. 

apologies, @indiaink, sometimes I forget which subforum I’m in re acronyms. @More bags, thanks for explaining CSGM and posting plumes.



Vintage Leather said:


> Since there seems to be a few CSGM fans on here - how do you all wear them?
> 
> I own one, and I love it but I just can’t seem to wear it. I feel like Linus with his blankie. I’ve seen hundreds of styling shots, but I just feel self conscious.
> 
> Should I 1) try to find an abused one and play with it to see if it’s a mental block because my beloved Kermit Oliver is still pristine, 2) try a scarf ring or some sort of “reduce the bulk and make it less fussy” tool, or 3) sell it and admit that csgm are just not for me.
> 
> View attachment 4945330
> 
> Actual picture of Vintage with an Hermes shawl...


Kermit Oliver is of course a special case, and some KO fans choose to display his scarves as art or drape it over a piece of furniture.  I loved KO but was a bit self conscious wearing his designs, so decided on Carre en Carre which offers only a KO tidbit and could be tied to showcase different aspects. IMO, you don’t need a distressed CSGM to practice tying scarves.  The folds are the same. You can do them in almost any format, including larger mufflers to approximate the bulk of a bias fold. The bias fold and the square knot, I seem to recall, are the basis for any knotting card. I have an older book from when H did small knotting books, and I’ll see if I can find the bias illustration later.

To wear it, you have to be comfortable playing with it. a CSGM is more durable than you would think, especially if you are careful with folding. Even if you get a pull, an experienced dry cleaner should be able to smooth it out. I also find that GM mousellines are extremely sturdy, so if you’d like to try a less bulky but still large format, that might be an option. (In my opinion, jersey scarves are the most delicate)
BTW, every time I’ve consigned a scarf that I loved due to lack of use, I’ve felt compelled to repurchase (in the case of a blue grey tohu bohu, twice. So, I hesitate to recommend that extreme measure to anyone). I gift some CSGMs, but only bc I’ve bought other colorways of the same pattern that are less suited to my taste.

in the winter I mostly use the standard scarf fold on the diagonal and either wrap it around my neck with the ends hanging down in front or double it, wrap it around my neck and tuck thr ends in between the two sides, creating a loop.
The key to all the looks is the simple bias fold (Choosing the diagonal that you like best)








						Basic Bias Fold
					

The basic bias fold is the starting point for wearing any square scarf  (up to 90x90cm) with the fur collar. Fold your scarf as shown below ...




					www.maitaispicturebook.com
				



Mai tai provides the bias fold in crisp detail





						Scarves - The How-To Guide for Scarves!!!! NO CHATTER!
					

That is so clever! I'm definitely going to practise doing this tonight. Thank you so much for your generous tutorial - much appreciated. Hugs! :heart:You’re welcome :heart:




					forum.purseblog.com
				



@tlamdang08  ‘s post #98 provides still photos of various steps.




__





						PurseBlog Article: How to Tie A Scarf
					

Hi! Here is my latest article, on how to tie a scarf.  https://www.purseblog.com/hermes/guide-how-to-tie-your-hermes-scarf/  this is part one of a two part article, where I will continue with other tying formats.  if you have any comments, criticisms, questions or requests, let me know!




					forum.purseblog.com
				



@Notorious Pink uses the same bias fold tucked into jacket lapels and in a couple of easy knots




__





						Scarves - Hermes scarves and shawls - how do you incorporate them into your wardrobe?
					

i think you'll find that big one  in the equestrian section!  That's probably where the big one is frou frou! It probably is a real bit! I get questions about the Mors every time I wear it and always explain it's a scarf ring that is designed after a real horse bit.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




re scarf rings, the only one I use is the mors scarf ring and only for jersey scarfs for a ruffle effect or, when I was slimmer, a scarf top.  I haven’t don’t it recently, but there are  old thread posts on TPF. Maybe someone will have a different opinion, but a scarf ring is best suited for a less bulky silk carf.

this is all the same bias fold wrapped around with ends in front. (Medallion center of the scarf is under your chin). (coupons indiennes, sietes au paradis, Geometrie Cretoise, covetures, ex libris, etriers). . the last is crisper bc the bias fold is more precise and it’s pulled a bit tighter around the neck). In the winter, I like to wear it puffy and messy bc it covers more of the neck and is warm. If you tuck in the ends, it’s just like a muffler and more discreet.








note: the bias fold is actually a good way to check your prospective scarf purchase (if I don’t like the center or the diagonal pattern, or if there is no border or contrast hem, then its a pass.


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> Since there seems to be a few CSGM fans on here - how do you all wear them?
> 
> I own one, and I love it but I just can’t seem to wear it. I feel like Linus with his blankie. I’ve seen hundreds of styling shots, but I just feel self conscious.
> 
> Should I 1) try to find an abused one and play with it to see if it’s a mental block because my beloved Kermit Oliver is still pristine, 2) try a scarf ring or some sort of “reduce the bulk and make it less fussy” tool, or 3) sell it and admit that csgm are just not for me.
> 
> View attachment 4945330
> 
> Actual picture of Vintage with an Hermes shawl...



You can fold them on the bias, wrap or use as a muffler, use as a triangle (and bring the tails around). In the Summer as a shawl. Best not to overthink with so much fabric. Just chuck-on and voila!


----------



## Katinahat

Vintage Leather said:


> Since there seems to be a few CSGM fans on here - how do you all wear them?
> 
> I own one, and I love it but I just can’t seem to wear it. I feel like Linus with his blankie. I’ve seen hundreds of styling shots, but I just feel self conscious.
> 
> Should I 1) try to find an abused one and play with it to see if it’s a mental block because my beloved Kermit Oliver is still pristine, 2) try a scarf ring or some sort of “reduce the bulk and make it less fussy” tool, or 3) sell it and admit that csgm are just not for me.
> 
> View attachment 4945330
> 
> Actual picture of Vintage with an Hermes shawl...


This made me laugh so much! I’m just the same, never know what to do with all the fabric which I find fussy all over me. I don’t own any scarfs. The ones people own in tPF are seriously gorgeous though and I can totally see why people love collecting them!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> @Katinahat, love the gorgeous photo of your cat looking regally over the Kate spade.
> 
> @More bags, I am so excited Re the January challenge. Except for number 1 (everyone who knows me, knows NOT to gift me bags, accessories or RTW, I’m currently doing all of it. Including using up pantry staples and cleaning out the frig and freezer. I had purchased a safety spiral ham (for Christmas, but ended up doing a prime rib roast), so just did a social bubble dinner with the ham, simple sourdough and cornbread dressing, roasted sweet potatoes, and it’s so great clearing the space out of my freezer. Plus, due to diet thread, I send all leftovers home with guests. It’s a win win. i Have a few CSGM that I’m going to gift to family members.


This cat is the boss! He thinks he’s in charge of everything: the other cat, the large puppy, the family and he likes to claim belongings by sleeping next to them or on top of them. At least he doesn’t eat them like the puppy would do. A large chewy puppy and a handbag does not mix! 

Your food sounds lovely btw!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> *January Bag Challenges*
> I am missing @Sparkletastic and her leadership through many Monthly Challenges. Here are some suggestions for January Challenges, feel free to add, as well!
> 
> Given some are in varying degrees of lockdown and we are not going out as much, feel free to participate, adapt, adjust to make it fun and useful to you. Share pics of you wearing your bag or use an archive pic, eye candy is appreciated and not a requirement. Or skip it this month, who needs more stress? Do as much or as little as you like. If this is too easy for you, make it more challenging or add your own challenge to support your goals.
> 
> *Gifted bags* - use any bags you were gifted twice this month (or self gifted/purchased over the holidays), do you love it, does it fit your aesthetic, inspired by @msd_bags’ Mercer picture, @BowieFan1971’s gift from her sister and @papertiger’s story of gifts from her sister
> *Take the tag off and wear it* - wear your unused or two least used bags twice this month, courtesy of @momasaurus
> *Putting bags to shed in the shed* - wear a bag you are thinking of releasing three times this month, how does it make you feel, did you fall back in love, courtesy of @essiedub and @papertiger
> *Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home, inspired by @Katinahat‘s Lily and @doni’s Faco clutch
> Thoughts? Comments?
> 
> I am challenging myself to carry my least used bags, challenge 2 with my vintage snakeskin clutch (0 carries in 2020), red Lambskin WOC and Longchamp Le Pliage.
> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - Also, non bag challenge, in January I like to use up the contents of my pantry and freezer.



This is great. Thanks for taken up the baton. 

As you know I am very poor at challenges - although I did manage to carry 6 bags in December (yay for me). For my  no.6, I carried a suede Gucci top-handle for a promenade on the beach. Even DH asked why I was carrying a bag - and he never notices anything, I could go out in my bathrobe and he not click (although granted in this case a bath robe is more fitting). I already told you the story of the bag so I won't bore everyone, even though it was inappropriate in its setting, I feel happy, because I literally shopped in wardrobe, a bag I hadn't worn in years, it's just a shame I had no where to go. 

This month, I'm going to try the *3. Shed* but also *1. Gifted*. 

A personal challenge for the entire year is too carry my exotics, suedes, nubucks, velvet bags every chance I get. Some of these bags cost so much money (in the scale of my things - I know most of our bags do) they have to have some use and not just look beautiful. Obviously, I can disregard rainy days, so it makes it really important I think of them when it's_ not_ forecast. 

We are in severe lockdown where I am which will make the challenges quite difficult. Our hospital is at full capacity and people are now having to be airlifted to ICUs miles away. I've limited visits to the supermarket to late nights and am not going anywhere I don't absolutely have to. Work was due to reopen on Weds but that looks doubtful (not opening emails 'till I'm back tomorrow).


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Not to enable you but a white casual bag always looks good year round, but you mustn't mind that is won't look pristine and will yellow slightly. I'm not really a B person, but I like the covered cadena on the whites (and exotics).
> 
> To answer the question. I'll take the Rolex because the Cellini is one of my favourite styles. I have vintage Rolex (2) I need to wear them more before I'd even think of another watch.


Lots of watch chat. I don’t really own any fancy watches or jewellery other than my rings. My watch is an Apple Watch, hardly glamorous but great for keeping the exercise levels high. Our collections are all relative. My Mulberry collection is considered very decadent by my friends and my extended family have no clue about these things. My husband totally accepts it and my teenage DDs laugh about it - they’ll want to borrow one day! I’d love to add a quilted Chanel but that’s too much for me and I look at Hermes but can’t even contemplate owning one.

I’ve still be looking at the little black Mulberry clutch in the sales but thus far resisted. I was sorting out my useage spreadsheet last night and focused on the cost per wear column. Probably slightly due to the pandemic it’s still very high for some of my “going out” bags like my Lily’s, Amberley and Tearose dinky. I’m going to try to focus on my creative wearing goal rather than buying so I can reduce that first! This fits in with challenge 4.

It might need to be a bag cleaning day to really look after and perhaps photograph my collection again. It will help me appreciate what I have! It might get me using my least worn bags challenge 2 too!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Lots of watch chat. I don’t really own any fancy watches or jewellery other than my rings. My watch is an Apple Watch, hardly glamorous but great for keeping the exercise levels high. Our collections are all relative. My Mulberry collection is considered very decadent by my friends and my extended family have no clue about these things. My husband totally accepts it and my teenage DDs laugh about it - they’ll want to borrow one day! I’d love to add a quilted Chanel but that’s too much for me and I look at Hermes but can’t even contemplate owning one.
> 
> I’ve still be looking at the little black Mulberry clutch in the sales but thus far resisted. I was sorting out my useage spreadsheet last night and focused on the cost per wear column. Probably slightly due to the pandemic it’s still very high for some of my “going out” bags like my Lily’s, Amberley and Tearose dinky. I’m going to try to focus on my creative wearing goal rather than buying so I can reduce that first!
> 
> It might need to be a bag cleaning day to really look after and perhaps photograph my collection again. It will help me appreciate what I have!



We all have different needs and tastes. I don't think we need to think twice about it.

Mulberry is premier leather goods brand and my sister is a long, l o n g time devotee, their aesthetic suits her perfectly. I could never imagine her with, say a Valentino or Hermes. For all the range of sales within a leather goods specialist or fashion house their has to be something that unifies all the lines and then chimes with our aesthetic and lifestyle - as well as our budget.

If I buy a watch that's beautiful but I know catches the eye of strangers I'd have to be careful, most of my travelling is done on public transport. My father wore the same (Omega) 18K gold watch including bracelet, every day for more than 40 years but he drove to work or wherever he needed to go and didn't go for long walks everyday or hang out in parks etc.

When I was a teenager I bought a few crazy watches.  One of them told the time by colour. I also have a few cute vintage watches that are not worth much but work beautifully. I am just as much proud of my young self investing in those as the more expensive. Again, like our bags, I think we need to wear and enjoy and not just collect. The more more impressive the watch (in the eyes of others) the harder it may be to use for a lot of us.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I think you're right about the wearability. I am definitely not wanting to attract the wrong kind of attention but... I also will not be on public transit in Atlanta. But I do go for long walks with my chow chows. Then again they are a security system so who cares.....Hmmmm...
I wonder if a white gold watch would solve the issue of looking ostentatious. People would assume it is stainless steel.  White gold is almost as pretty in my eyes. Even thoughI do love yellow gold as my day to day main jewelry color, but I don't mind mixing metals. I have rings with both tones so I'm used to it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

These are lovely and more low key...and half the price of the blue MOP I showed before.


But this one is half the price as the original one I showed as well, and has the colors I love :


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

papertiger said:


> Handsome bag!


Oh it was and after one day I realized it was not quite me and my mom happily adopted her.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *January Bag Challenges*
> I am missing @Sparkletastic and her leadership through many Monthly Challenges. Here are some suggestions for January Challenges, feel free to add, as well!
> 
> Given some are in varying degrees of lockdown and we are not going out as much, feel free to participate, adapt, adjust to make it fun and useful to you. Share pics of you wearing your bag or use an archive pic, eye candy is appreciated and not a requirement. Or skip it this month, who needs more stress? Do as much or as little as you like. If this is too easy for you, make it more challenging or add your own challenge to support your goals.
> 
> *Gifted bags* - use any bags you were gifted twice this month (or self gifted/purchased over the holidays), do you love it, does it fit your aesthetic, inspired by @msd_bags’ Mercer picture, @BowieFan1971’s gift from her sister and @papertiger’s story of gifts from her sister
> *Take the tag off and wear it* - wear your unused or two least used bags twice this month, courtesy of @momasaurus
> *Putting bags to shed in the shed* - wear a bag you are thinking of releasing three times this month, how does it make you feel, did you fall back in love, courtesy of @essiedub and @papertiger
> *Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home, inspired by @Katinahat‘s Lily and @doni’s Faco clutch
> Thoughts? Comments?
> 
> I am challenging myself to carry my least used bags, challenge 2 with my vintage snakeskin clutch (0 carries in 2020), red Lambskin WOC and Longchamp Le Pliage.
> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - Also, non bag challenge, in January I like to use up the contents of my pantry and freezer.


These are great challenges. I was thinking yesterday I miss the challenges. I was starting a self challenge to wear as many of my bags as possible this month. I like your challenges better. I will start with the gifted bags . I have three. Not really going anywhere but will take the wrappings off and at least look them over well. I won't take tags off unless I am sure they are staying. I picked two of them and hubby just bought them but I had never tried them in real life. He wouldn't care if I sold them as he probably couldn't tell you which ones he got me. My brothers gift was a PLG large circle bag which I already wore and love but will happily wear it two more times. My brother pays more attention so I am always careful what bags I tell him about. lol  
   Doing these challenges gets you to focus on what you have rather than what you are lacking so they really help.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4945459
> View attachment 4945460
> 
> 
> These are lovely and more low key...and half the price of the blue MOP I showed before.
> 
> 
> But this one is half the price as the original one I showed as well, and has the colors I love :
> View attachment 4945463


These are lovely just make sure you can see the face easily. I love mine but I have to wear glasses to see the time as the face is gold too. I just wear it as a pretty bracelet at times but not everywhere as my Mom used too.


----------



## doni

crystal_cat said:


> I would like to join this year. So my shopping/bag resolutions are:
> 
> 1) put my efforts and research into gifting my mum a good quality, reasonably priced leather bag



I love it that your first goal is to gift your mum a bag. Way to go.



More bags said:


> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - Also, non bag challenge, in January I like to use up the contents of my pantry and freezer.



On for this challenge starting today! 



880 said:


> @More bags, I am so excited Re the January challenge. Except for number 1 (everyone who knows me, knows NOT to gift me bags, accessories or RTW,



A friend asked whether my Faco was a Christmas gift from my husband and his reply was: what?! I would never dare to buy her a handbag .




Vintage Leather said:


> Since there seems to be a few CSGM fans on here - how do you all wear them?
> 
> I own one, and I love it but I just can’t seem to wear it. I feel like Linus with his blankie. I’ve seen hundreds of styling shots, but I just feel self conscious.



I see no point in reducing the bulk, if anything, CSMGs are not bulky enough to me (but I love wearing i.e. those Acne blanket scarves which are literally the size of a blanket, despite being short and petite).

My recommendation when you feel self-conscious wearing something you otherwise love is the same as always: take it to the bakers, the pharmacy or the dry cleaners. After a few times, when you realize that  no one is looking at you as if you are weird or crazy (actually they couldn’t care less), you will start loving it.



SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4945460
> 
> 
> These are lovely and more low key...and half the price of the blue MOP I showed before.
> 
> 
> But this one is half the price as the original one I showed as well, and has the colors I love :
> View attachment 4945463



Love vintage Rolex. I just gifted one to my husband for Christmas (70s, from his birth year). I wear my mum’s gold also from the 70s everywhere, including public transport (but I don’t live in London). So that would by my choice.
Nothing wrong with a white Birkin, but should not be bought because white is a good deal. 
I could not care less about cars. Even if that Volvo made me feel a bit nostalgic as it is the exact last car we owned. We have been car less for well over a decade now.


----------



## doni

dcooney4 said:


> These are lovely just make sure you can see the face easily. I love mine but I have to wear glasses to see the time as the face is gold too. I just wear it as a pretty bracelet at times but not everywhere as my Mom used too.



Using a watch to look at the time? What a charming idea!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> We all have different needs and tastes. I don't think we need to think twice about it.
> 
> Mulberry is premier leather goods brand and my sister is a long, l o n g time devotee, their aesthetic suits her perfectly. I could never imagine her with, say a Valentino or Hermes. For all the range of sales within a leather goods specialist or fashion house their has to be something that unifies all the lines and then chimes with our aesthetic and lifestyle - as well as our budget.
> 
> If I buy a watch that's beautiful but I know catches the eye of strangers I'd have to be careful, most of my travelling is done on public transport. My father wore the same (Omega) 18K gold watch including bracelet, every day for more than 40 years but he drove to work or wherever he needed to go and didn't go for long walks everyday or hang out in parks etc.
> 
> When I was a teenager I bought a few crazy watches.  One of them told the time by colour. I also have a few cute vintage watches that are not worth much but work beautifully. I am just as much proud of my young self investing in those as the more expensive. Again, like our bags, I think we need to wear and enjoy and not just collect. The more more impressive the watch (in the eyes of others) the harder it may be to use for a lot of us.


This exactly! When my Mom had the watch she would just tuck it in her shirt and ride the subway. She is very petite and could easily hide it. I am tall and have long arms . Wearing a solid gold watch everywhere just doesn't work for me. I mostly wear my fit bit ,but I bought a lovely stainless Tissot watch with real diamonds all around but most people would just think they are crystals so that one I can wear anywhere as it flies under the radar. It is still a fraction of the rolex but it tells better time .


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4945459
> View attachment 4945460
> 
> 
> These are lovely and more low key...and half the price of the blue MOP I showed before.
> 
> 
> But this one is half the price as the original one I showed as well, and has the colors I love :
> View attachment 4945463


Go with the one you love the most. You will find a way to make it work. We are all different and do things differently which makes us all more interesting.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> We all have different needs and tastes. I don't think we need to think twice about it.
> 
> Mulberry is premier leather goods brand and my sister is a long, l o n g time devotee, their aesthetic suits her perfectly. I could never imagine her with, say a Valentino or Hermes. For all the range of sales within a leather goods specialist or fashion house their has to be something that unifies all the lines and then chimes with our aesthetic and lifestyle - as well as our budget.
> 
> If I buy a watch that's beautiful but I know catches the eye of strangers I'd have to be careful, most of my travelling is done on public transport. My father wore the same (Omega) 18K gold watch including bracelet, every day for more than 40 years but he drove to work or wherever he needed to go and didn't go for long walks everyday or hang out in parks etc.
> 
> When I was a teenager I bought a few crazy watches.  One of them told the time by colour. I also have a few cute vintage watches that are not worth much but work beautifully. I am just as much proud of my young self investing in those as the more expensive. Again, like our bags, I think we need to wear and enjoy and not just collect. The more more impressive the watch (in the eyes of others) the harder it may be to use for a lot of us.


Wise words! I think we are drawn to what suits our vibe, personality and lifestyle.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> We all have different needs and tastes. I don't think we need to think twice about it.
> 
> Mulberry is premier leather goods brand and my sister is a long, l o n g time devotee, their aesthetic suits her perfectly. I could never imagine her with, say a Valentino or Hermes. For all the range of sales within a leather goods specialist or fashion house their has to be something that unifies all the lines and then chimes with our aesthetic and lifestyle - as well as our budget.
> 
> If I buy a watch that's beautiful but I know catches the eye of strangers I'd have to be careful, most of my travelling is done on public transport. My father wore the same (Omega) 18K gold watch including bracelet, every day for more than 40 years but he drove to work or wherever he needed to go and didn't go for long walks everyday or hang out in parks etc.
> 
> When I was a teenager I bought a few crazy watches.  One of them told the time by colour. I also have a few cute vintage watches that are not worth much but work beautifully. I am just as much proud of my young self investing in those as the more expensive. Again, like our bags, I think we need to wear and enjoy and not just collect. The more more impressive the watch (in the eyes of others) the harder it may be to use for a lot of us.


Oops - double post due to connectivity issues...


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## doni

For those of you asking about the Faco clutch I got last year, which came with the lovely note and which I opened in Christmas. It is gorgeous! When I opened it the first thing my daughter said was: that is _so_ you. And it is. The condition is incredible, the box leather shines and the interior is pristine. It dates from 1983!

Looking towards my 2021 goals, I feel this is everything a good purchase should be, aside from being an amazing deal and find. Beautiful? Check. Functional? Not an everyday bag, but I am a clutch person so I know I will wear it. Is it _me_? Check. Does it bring me joy? In spades.

Here it is among my vintage nutcrackers:






And then, I only realized a couple of days later, when looking inside the box, the seller had included a matching chevre Zulu coin purse as a present .

So lovely! I really think this came as a gift from that Parisian lady who loved beautiful things.


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> Less of a festive shot but I know how you all like an animal photo. Carried Kate Spade black nylon tote on 14.5kms of walking in the snow today - half with a friend and half with DH and the puppy! This cat appreciates fine things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944675


What a gorgeous kitty! Nice bag too.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> *January Bag Challenges*
> I am missing @Sparkletastic and her leadership through many Monthly Challenges. Here are some suggestions for January Challenges, feel free to add, as well!
> 
> Given some are in varying degrees of lockdown and we are not going out as much, feel free to participate, adapt, adjust to make it fun and useful to you. Share pics of you wearing your bag or use an archive pic, eye candy is appreciated and not a requirement. Or skip it this month, who needs more stress? Do as much or as little as you like. If this is too easy for you, make it more challenging or add your own challenge to support your goals.
> 
> *Gifted bags* - use any bags you were gifted twice this month (or self gifted/purchased over the holidays), do you love it, does it fit your aesthetic, inspired by @msd_bags’ Mercer picture, @BowieFan1971’s gift from her sister and @papertiger’s story of gifts from her sister
> *Take the tag off and wear it* - wear your unused or two least used bags twice this month, courtesy of @momasaurus
> *Putting bags to shed in the shed* - wear a bag you are thinking of releasing three times this month, how does it make you feel, did you fall back in love, courtesy of @essiedub and @papertiger
> *Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home, inspired by @Katinahat‘s Lily and @doni’s Faco clutch
> Thoughts? Comments?
> 
> I am challenging myself to carry my least used bags, challenge 2 with my vintage snakeskin clutch (0 carries in 2020), red Lambskin WOC and Longchamp Le Pliage.
> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - Also, non bag challenge, in January I like to use up the contents of my pantry and freezer.


I think I can combine 2 and 3. OK, I'm in! Thanks for the prod.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> My goals this year-
> 
> 1. Stick with 1 in, 1 out.
> 2. If I always pass over a bag, it needs to be listed.
> 3. Stop “saving” clothes, shoes and bags. I deserve to wear the nice things I own. If an item is in my closet, wear it. If I am not wearing it, sell it.
> 4. Be true to my own style and needs.


These are great - simple and clear - especially #3. Good luck with these goals!


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> For those of you asking about the Faco clutch I got last year, which came with the lovely note and which I opened in Christmas. It is gorgeous! When I opened it the first thing my daughter said was: that is _so_ you. And it is. The condition is incredible, the box leather shines and the interior is pristine. It dates from 1983!
> 
> Looking towards my 2021 goals, I feel this is everything a good purchase should be, aside from being an amazing deal and find. Beautiful? Check. Functional? Not an everyday bag, but I am a clutch person so I know I will wear it. Is it _me_? Check. Does it bring me joy? In spades.
> 
> Here it is among my vintage nutcrackers:
> 
> View attachment 4945481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I only realized a couple of days later, when looking inside the box, the seller had included a matching chevre Zulu coin purse as a present .
> 
> So lovely! I really think this came as a gift from that Parisian lady who loved beautiful things.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945489



It's absolutely incredible in every possible way. 

That the seller include the purse was so thoughtful, what a wonderful gesture. 

I'm sure what you say is true too. Someone had very discerning taste, and knew not to split-up these pieces.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> For those of you asking about the Faco clutch I got last year, which came with the lovely note and which I opened in Christmas. It is gorgeous! When I opened it the first thing my daughter said was: that is _so_ you. And it is. The condition is incredible, the box leather shines and the interior is pristine. It dates from 1983!
> 
> Looking towards my 2021 goals, I feel this is everything a good purchase should be, aside from being an amazing deal and find. Beautiful? Check. Functional? Not an everyday bag, but I am a clutch person so I know I will wear it. Is it _me_? Check. Does it bring me joy? In spades.
> 
> Here it is among my vintage nutcrackers:
> 
> View attachment 4945481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I only realized a couple of days later, when looking inside the box, the seller had included a matching chevre Zulu coin purse as a present .
> 
> So lovely! I really think this came as a gift from that Parisian lady who loved beautiful things.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945489


Fabulous! And so great that your DD got your vibe right away.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4945459
> View attachment 4945460
> 
> 
> These are lovely and more low key...and half the price of the blue MOP I showed before.
> 
> 
> But this one is half the price as the original one I showed as well, and has the colors I love :
> View attachment 4945463



The last one may prove irresistible then


----------



## crystal_cat

Thank you for all of the strap suggestions, I really enjoy the "hunt" of shopping so it will keep me entertained for the next few days of lockdown!


----------



## crystal_cat

whateve said:


> I love your blue versace. I really wanted something from this line but when I went back to look at them, they didn't work as well as I had expected. The quilting is gorgeous! Have you checked etsy for straps?



Thank you, I just love the quilting so much I have two others from this line, a large clutch I forget the name of, and the Altea satchel.


----------



## dcooney4

crystal_cat said:


> Thank you, I just love the quilting so much I have two others from this line, a large clutch I forget the name of, and the Altea satchel.


Gorgeous bags!


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> Doing these challenges gets you to focus on what you have rather than what you are lacking so they really help.


yes, exactly!
@Southern purse gal, it looks like you are leaning towards a watch. I adore stainless steel, but I do have a vintage white gold Gerard Perrigeaux from my GM, and it has a softer, warmer luster. (It’s been in service since last summer for a complete overhaul). DH just bought a wg Lange Odysseus with a rubber strap (he tried on both the stainless bracelet and the wg, and the wg was much nicer). I would say that there are a lot of vintage rolexes out there and the price points are reallly good. i agree with @dcooney4, if you  absolutely love this particular one, go ofr it, And don’t concern yourself with the notion that wg is less blingy. I think there is always an exception for vintage bling 

Like @dcooney4 ’s mom,I ride the subway with bags and jewelry (shirt tucked over). Since I wear neutral colors and the stuff is obviously not new (and I’m far more discreet than in a TPF action shot, I think it slides under the radar. someone once thought my leather toile birkin was a ghurka when I wore in hardware tucked towards my body. i am not really a super bling diamond person though, and when I wear jewelry, it doesn’t always look real.

Re, your DH and your thinking about a down payment for a new home. My DH and I decided to take advantage of steep discounts due to Covid and just closed on a second apt (20% off the asking at the beginning of 2020, and more than a third less than the closest comparable which had less outdoor space).  So, since you and your DH are thinking of buying already, this could be the time to do so instead of lots of other stuff. . . JMO though! im sure you will do what is best for you and your family  whatever you decide, we’d love to see action shots! 

@CRYSTAL cat, I love the intricate quilting and tassel detail on your bags.

@papertiger, I would love to see the watch that told time by color. Re category ‘shed,’ since we are in somewhat different circumstances due to lockdown and/or a variety of covid restrictions, there should be some leeway. there will be life post covid.

@doni, your vintage gift from the birthyear to your DH sounds lovely! Would love to see!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Love that you are honouring the bag that started it all. I’ve always been into bags but the one that really started it all was a Mulberry Bayswater. I still use it lots.
> 
> I think this would be an interesting share at some point. Which bag started it all and do you still have and use it?


Started it all- A Coach Prairie satchel in charcoal grey. Still have it because it was a gift from my DH. Don’t use it much, but I need to. It is a simple, pretty bag, nice size. And it would make him happy.

First high end bag- LV Bucket GM. Haven’t worn it much but need to. It is more of a warm weather bag to/for me because if the feel of the clothes I wear in warm weather.


----------



## jblended

SouthernPurseGal said:


> <snip>
> These are lovely and more low key...and half the price of the blue MOP I showed before.
> 
> <snip>
> But this one is half the price as the original one I showed as well, and has the colors I love :


Which shape usually suits you best? Because the case and straps are very different on each of these. Pick the one that is the shape, size and strap style you usually use because that will affect how often you use it. Of course, you should also make sure you absolutely love the one you're getting, otherwise it may wiser to hang on to the money until the perfect one comes along.
Let us know what you choose. 

@doni Your Faco, nutcrackers and the surprise purse are all gorgeous! I love that they're undoubtedly your style! Just perfect. 

@crystal_cat I've never seen these bags. Very cool quilting. Thanks for sharing. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> 3. Stop “saving” clothes, shoes and bags. I deserve to wear the nice things I own. If an item is in my closet, wear it. If I am not wearing it, sell it.
> 4. Be true to my own style and needs.


Great goals. These two in particular speak to me. 

@880 and @papertiger Your scarf pictures are amazing. You always look effortlessly chic! It's something to aspire to.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> *Gifted bags* - use any bags you were gifted twice this month (or self gifted/purchased over the holidays), do you love it, does it fit your aesthetic, inspired by @msd_bags’ Mercer picture, @BowieFan1971’s gift from her sister and @papertiger’s story of gifts from her sister
> *Take the tag off and wear it* - wear your unused or two least used bags twice this month, courtesy of @momasaurus
> *Putting bags to shed in the shed* - wear a bag you are thinking of releasing three times this month, how does it make you feel, did you fall back in love, courtesy of @essiedub and @papertiger
> *Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home, inspired by @Katinahat‘s Lily and @doni’s Faco clutch


Thanks for these ideas! 
I'd like to tackle 1 and 2. I'm not sure how I will fare because I'm having a flare up of long-covid symptoms currently so am mostly on bed rest. Still going to try! 



More bags said:


> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - Also, non bag challenge, in January I like to use up the contents of my pantry and freezer.


This was something I did yesterday; deep cleaned the fridge and freezer, along with the pantry. Thankfully there was little to go through so it was a quick and easy job.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ok....a comment about facial aging from an esthetician who turns 50 next Monday....

1. Skin health is far more important than lines, wrinkles or laxity. If our skin is healthy, it will look it’s best. For a lot of people, healthy skin comes from doing less, not more. I have seen a lot of clients whose skin problems are a result of them trying to “fix” something minor.
2. We are not our mothers. We take much better care of our skin, especially when it comes to sun care and not being exposed to things like smoking (first or second hand). The odds are very good that if you focus on healthy skin, it will automatically look better than your mom’s at any age.
3. Using a lot of things like fillers, Botox, etc regularly leads us to forget what our face actually looks like, distorts our sense of “normal” for us. It leads many women to do more and more, to the point where it is normal looking for them but to others it starts to look less than great to sometimes freakish. I can’t watch Nicole Kidman anymore because how her face moves and her mouth area looks is unpleasant and unnatural to me. I won’t even talk about the perma-duck lips on some celebs....
4. Aging is not absolute! You are not guaranteed to look like anything just because you hit a certain age. I take care of my skin, but I don’t do half of the stuff I could. I do an occasional microdermabrasion, that’s about it. I focus on gentle consistent daily care and listen to my skin if it’s cranky. I do not wear anything but concealer under my inner eye corners and on whatever hormonal breakout I may have. Hydration and sunscreen...those are my focus. This is my face, Christmas Eve, with coverup, mascara, some blush and brow touch up.
5. A smile and a twinkle in the eye that comes from an interest or enthusiasm in life do far more to make you attractive than an unlined face. Think Melania ***** vs Michelle *****...who looks younger? Need proof? Here is a pic from my wedding day this April.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> *January Bag Challenges*
> I am missing @Sparkletastic and her leadership through many Monthly Challenges. Here are some suggestions for January Challenges, feel free to add, as well!
> 
> Given some are in varying degrees of lockdown and we are not going out as much, feel free to participate, adapt, adjust to make it fun and useful to you. Share pics of you wearing your bag or use an archive pic, eye candy is appreciated and not a requirement. Or skip it this month, who needs more stress? Do as much or as little as you like. If this is too easy for you, make it more challenging or add your own challenge to support your goals.
> 
> *Gifted bags* - use any bags you were gifted twice this month (or self gifted/purchased over the holidays), do you love it, does it fit your aesthetic, inspired by @msd_bags’ Mercer picture, @BowieFan1971’s gift from her sister and @papertiger’s story of gifts from her sister
> *Take the tag off and wear it* - wear your unused or two least used bags twice this month, courtesy of @momasaurus
> *Putting bags to shed in the shed* - wear a bag you are thinking of releasing three times this month, how does it make you feel, did you fall back in love, courtesy of @essiedub and @papertiger
> *Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home, inspired by @Katinahat‘s Lily and @doni’s Faco clutch
> Thoughts? Comments?
> 
> I am challenging myself to carry my least used bags, challenge 2 with my vintage snakeskin clutch (0 carries in 2020), red Lambskin WOC and Longchamp Le Pliage.
> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - Also, non bag challenge, in January I like to use up the contents of my pantry and freezer.


Great challenges @More bags !!  I have started #1.  I will challenge myself to do #4 as well.
But the biggest challenge really is *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer!!*


Vintage Leather said:


> Since there seems to be a few CSGM fans on here - how do you all wear them?
> 
> I own one, and I love it but I just can’t seem to wear it. I feel like Linus with his blankie. I’ve seen hundreds of styling shots, but I just feel self conscious.
> 
> Should I 1) try to find an abused one and play with it to see if it’s a mental block because my beloved Kermit Oliver is still pristine, 2) try a scarf ring or some sort of “reduce the bulk and make it less fussy” tool, or 3) sell it and admit that csgm are just not for me.
> 
> View attachment 4945330
> 
> Actual picture of Vintage with an Hermes shawl...


The reference to Linus really made me laugh so hard!!


Katinahat said:


> Lots of watch chat. I don’t really own any fancy watches or jewellery other than my rings. My watch is an Apple Watch, hardly glamorous but great for keeping the exercise levels high. Our collections are all relative. My Mulberry collection is considered very decadent by my friends and my extended family have no clue about these things. My husband totally accepts it and my teenage DDs laugh about it - they’ll want to borrow one day! I’d love to add a quilted Chanel but that’s too much for me and I look at Hermes but can’t even contemplate owning one.
> 
> I’ve still be looking at the little black Mulberry clutch in the sales but thus far resisted. I was sorting out my useage spreadsheet last night and focused on the cost per wear column. Probably slightly due to the pandemic it’s still very high for some of my “going out” bags like my Lily’s, Amberley and Tearose dinky. I’m going to try to focus on my creative wearing goal rather than buying so I can reduce that first! This fits in with challenge 4.
> 
> It might need to be a bag cleaning day to really look after and perhaps photograph my collection again. It will help me appreciate what I have! It might get me using my least worn bags challenge 2 too!


I was just thinking how I am no longer able to use my regular watches now that I’m using activity trackers - Fitbit before and now Apple watch.  So maybe I don’t really need to own a very nice piece.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> Need proof? Here is a pic from my wedding day this April.



May I just say how gorgeous you look (and how dapper your hubby looks)! Your smiles would light up any room! 
I said earlier but must repeat myself: I'm so happy you found someone who brings you such joy and has been such a tremendous support. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> A smile and a twinkle in the eye that comes from an interest or enthusiasm in life do far more to make you attractive than an unlined face.


I was saying this a while ago to a tpf friend: people will remember our smiles, our kind eyes, our humour, not our faces.

I respect and commend everyone's choices with regards to their bodies and faces, but I think my mum is *so* beautiful in her 70s and that is the result of fine lines and wrinkles of a life fully lived, filled with laughter and adventure! Beauty takes many forms and so long as someone is kind and smiling, their beauty will radiate.


----------



## msd_bags

doni said:


> For those of you asking about the Faco clutch I got last year, which came with the lovely note and which I opened in Christmas. It is gorgeous! When I opened it the first thing my daughter said was: that is _so_ you. And it is. The condition is incredible, the box leather shines and the interior is pristine. It dates from 1983!
> 
> Looking towards my 2021 goals, I feel this is everything a good purchase should be, aside from being an amazing deal and find. Beautiful? Check. Functional? Not an everyday bag, but I am a clutch person so I know I will wear it. Is it _me_? Check. Does it bring me joy? In spades.
> 
> Here it is among my vintage nutcrackers:
> 
> View attachment 4945481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I only realized a couple of days later, when looking inside the box, the seller had included a matching chevre Zulu coin purse as a present .
> 
> So lovely! I really think this came as a gift from that Parisian lady who loved beautiful things.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945489


Oh, these are both gorgeous!!


jblended said:


> Thanks for these ideas!
> I'd like to tackle 1 and 2. I'm not sure how I will fare because I'm having a flare up of long-covid symptoms currently so am mostly on bed rest. Still going to try!
> 
> 
> This was something I did yesterday; deep cleaned the fridge and freezer, along with the pantry. Thankfully there was little to go through so it was a quick and easy job.


Hope you’d feel better soon!


----------



## jblended

msd_bags said:


> Hope you’d feel better soon!


Thank you! You're always so kind.  
It seems to be something a lot of us are going through (there's a thread on it where we discuss the lingering issues). It comes in waves, so I'm learning to just tolerate the symptoms when they hit me and trust that things will ease in time (they always do).


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> May I just say how gorgeous you look (and how dapper your hubby looks)! Your smiles would light up any room!
> I said earlier but must repeat myself: I'm so happy you found someone  who brings you such joy and has been such a tremendous support.
> 
> 
> I was saying this a while ago to a tpf friend: people will remember our smiles, our kind eyes, our humour, not our faces.
> 
> I respect and commend everyone's choices with regards to their bodies and faces, but I think my mum is *so* beautiful in her 70s and that is the result of fine lines and wrinkles of a life fully lived, filled with laughter and adventure! Beauty takes many forms and so long as someone is kind and smiling, their beauty will radiate.


Thanks! I always say that as we age, we get the face we’ve earned. If we look for the joy, if we take the time to laugh and to smile, it shows! Your beautiful mom is testament to that.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Started it all- A Coach Prairie satchel in charcoal grey. Still have it because it was a gift from my DH. Don’t use it much, but I need to. It is a simple, pretty bag, nice size. And it would make him happy.
> 
> First high end bag- LV Bucket GM. Haven’t worn it much but need to. It is more of a warm weather bag to/for me because if the feel of the clothes I wear in warm weather.


My first was the petite bucket. I still have it and love it.


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok....a comment about facial aging from an esthetician who turns 50 next Monday....
> 
> 1. Skin health is far more important than lines, wrinkles or laxity. If our skin is healthy, it will look it’s best. For a lot of people, healthy skin comes from doing less, not more. I have seen a lot of clients whose skin problems are a result of them trying to “fix” something minor.
> 2. We are not our mothers. We take much better care of our skin, especially when it comes to sun care and not being exposed to things like smoking (first or second hand). The odds are very good that if you focus on healthy skin, it will automatically look better than your mom’s at any age.
> 3. Using a lot of things like fillers, Botox, etc regularly leads us to forget what our face actually looks like, distorts our sense of “normal” for us. It leads many women to do more and more, to the point where it is normal looking for them but to others it starts to look less than great to sometimes freakish. I can’t watch Nicole Kidman anymore because how her face moves and her mouth area looks is unpleasant and unnatural to me. I won’t even talk about the perma-duck lips on some celebs....
> 4. Aging is not absolute! You are not guaranteed to look like anything just because you hit a certain age. I take care of my skin, but I don’t do half of the stuff I could. I do an occasional microdermabrasion, that’s about it. I focus on gentle consistent daily care and listen to my skin if it’s cranky. I do not wear anything but concealer under my inner eye corners and on whatever hormonal breakout I may have. Hydration and sunscreen...those are my focus. This is my face, Christmas Eve, with coverup, mascara, some blush and brow touch up.
> 5. A smile and a twinkle in the eye that comes from an interest or enthusiasm in life do far more to make you attractive than an unlined face. Think Melania ***** vs Michelle *****...who looks younger? Need proof? Here is a pic from my wedding day this April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945575
> View attachment 4945577


I cannot tell you how much I love these photos, and your summary of skincare.

I am, unfortunately, on the tail end of that generation who thought the sun was our friend, and I'm paying the price now. Dang it!!! I should have listened to the warnings...

Anyway, I wanted to add to your thoughts - I think genetics plays a part in our skin makeup as well, and you've got good genes, lady!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

indiaink said:


> I cannot tell you how much I love these photos, and your summary of skincare.
> 
> I am, unfortunately, on the tail end of that generation who thought the sun was our friend, and I'm paying the price now. Dang it!!! I should have listened to the warnings...
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to add to your thoughts - I think genetics plays a part in our skin makeup as well, and you've got good genes, lady!!!


Thank you...I am lucky on the good genes front. But one big factor is that I started using sunscreen far earlier than a lot of women. My mom got a job at a dermatologist when I was 18 and saw her first skin cancer patient her first day. She came home with a box of Olay daily SPF samples (which, after trying other things, I still use today) and said “Use These!!!” I wish I had used it on my décolleté too, but...
Like Southern Gal, hydration including hydrating toner and hyaluronic acid serum, and a retinol every other day for me are staples. They don’t have to be expensive, either. The Ordinary makes GREAT products and cost under $10. For real! And a gentle cleanser that does not strip- I use CaraVe hydrating cleanser from the drugstore.

AND a great bag puts a smile on your face and attracts far more attention than a few smile lines!!!


----------



## papertiger

crystal_cat said:


> Thank you, I just love the quilting so much I have two others from this line, a large clutch I forget the name of, and the Altea satchel.



Wow, these are incredible. I think Versace dares go where others fear and I'm all for that.

One of the lines of bags I have had a crush on for the longest time is the quilted Chanel Paris-Moscou that depicts The Cathedral of Vasily the Blessed (Saint Basil's Cathedral) from Pre-fall 2009. I even reserved a couple of the bags, one in Harrods and one my mother had put away for me in Nice. Unfortunately, the inside and overall quality didn't match-up to the price point. I just couldn't commit. However, like a fantasy lover, from a distance I still feel quite drawn


----------



## Greenredapple

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you...I am lucky on the good genes front. But one big factor is that I started using sunscreen far earlier than a lot of women. My mom got a job at a dermatologist when I was 18 and saw her first skin cancer patient her first day. She came home with a box of Olay daily SPF samples (which, after trying other things, I still use today) and said “Use These!!!” I wish I had used it on my décolleté too, but...
> Like Southern Gal, hydration including hydrating toner and hyaluronic acid serum, and a retinol every other day for me are staples. They don’t have to be expensive, either. The Ordinary makes GREAT products and cost under $10. For real! And a gentle cleanser that does not strip- I use CaraVe hydrating cleanser from the drugstore.



Preach! Couldn't have said it any better. Combining good skincare with sunscreen is key to healthy skin. 

Many say I don't look my age and they say it's because of my "asian skin" which is not true. I started anti-aging skincare when I was 19. By "anti-aging' I mean protecting myself from sun damage by using suncreen, using hydrating skincare products (non drying face cleansers, serums and moisturizers etc).


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok....a comment about facial aging from an esthetician who turns 50 next Monday....
> 
> 1. Skin health is far more important than lines, wrinkles or laxity. If our skin is healthy, it will look it’s best. For a lot of people, healthy skin comes from doing less, not more. I have seen a lot of clients whose skin problems are a result of them trying to “fix” something minor.
> 2. We are not our mothers. We take much better care of our skin, especially when it comes to sun care and not being exposed to things like smoking (first or second hand). The odds are very good that if you focus on healthy skin, it will automatically look better than your mom’s at any age.
> 3. Using a lot of things like fillers, Botox, etc regularly leads us to forget what our face actually looks like, distorts our sense of “normal” for us. It leads many women to do more and more, to the point where it is normal looking for them but to others it starts to look less than great to sometimes freakish. I can’t watch Nicole Kidman anymore because how her face moves and her mouth area looks is unpleasant and unnatural to me. I won’t even talk about the perma-duck lips on some celebs....
> 4. Aging is not absolute! You are not guaranteed to look like anything just because you hit a certain age. I take care of my skin, but I don’t do half of the stuff I could. I do an occasional microdermabrasion, that’s about it. I focus on gentle consistent daily care and listen to my skin if it’s cranky. I do not wear anything but concealer under my inner eye corners and on whatever hormonal breakout I may have. Hydration and sunscreen...those are my focus. This is my face, Christmas Eve, with coverup, mascara, some blush and brow touch up.
> 5. A smile and a twinkle in the eye that comes from an interest or enthusiasm in life do far more to make you attractive than an unlined face. Think Melania ***** vs Michelle *****...who looks younger? Need proof? Here is a pic from my wedding day this April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945575
> View attachment 4945577


You are beautiful !


----------



## dcooney4

I pulled this gift out to look over. It’s snowing so not going anywhere. It is a great size. I can use it on one shoulder comfortably which I should not really do.  I tried it on my back and the metal piece that attaches the shoulder straps bugs me. Will try again when my neck and back aren’t hurting before hand. I Love the shiny Italian leather accents. The red interior makes it easy to see things. I decided till I am sure it is staying I am not removing stuff. Great challenge as I kept putting it off.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok....a comment about facial aging from an esthetician who turns 50 next Monday....
> 
> 1. Skin health is far more important than lines, wrinkles or laxity. If our skin is healthy, it will look it’s best. For a lot of people, healthy skin comes from doing less, not more. I have seen a lot of clients whose skin problems are a result of them trying to “fix” something minor.
> 2. We are not our mothers. We take much better care of our skin, especially when it comes to sun care and not being exposed to things like smoking (first or second hand). The odds are very good that if you focus on healthy skin, it will automatically look better than your mom’s at any age.
> 3. Using a lot of things like fillers, Botox, etc regularly leads us to forget what our face actually looks like, distorts our sense of “normal” for us. It leads many women to do more and more, to the point where it is normal looking for them but to others it starts to look less than great to sometimes freakish. I can’t watch Nicole Kidman anymore because how her face moves and her mouth area looks is unpleasant and unnatural to me. I won’t even talk about the perma-duck lips on some celebs....
> 4. Aging is not absolute! You are not guaranteed to look like anything just because you hit a certain age. I take care of my skin, but I don’t do half of the stuff I could. I do an occasional microdermabrasion, that’s about it. I focus on gentle consistent daily care and listen to my skin if it’s cranky. I do not wear anything but concealer under my inner eye corners and on whatever hormonal breakout I may have. Hydration and sunscreen...those are my focus. This is my face, Christmas Eve, with coverup, mascara, some blush and brow touch up.
> 5. A smile and a twinkle in the eye that comes from an interest or enthusiasm in life do far more to make you attractive than an unlined face. Think Melania ***** vs Michelle *****...who looks younger? Need proof? Here is a pic from my wedding day this April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945575
> View attachment 4945577



You look absolutely beautiful and glowing - and I also agree with everything you say. 

I have plenty of friends that have fillers and do both (not all women). They don't look necessarily younger, if it's well done they should just look good, but 7/10 it looks just like they've had procedures.  Some of my students too who are mostly are under 25. It's just become another option like having a haircut or manicure. I have nothing against it (not my place, not my face) it's just a shame for those that project unhappy feelings onto their attractive faces who for example, plump up their lips to a size that in not balanced with their other features, it's clear they've been unhappy with how they are or feel less than perfect and have convinced a professional to go further than is fitting. 

It may seem OT, but I noticed one of the models that I've worked with has just got his (first?) face tattoo. It's still about what is beauty? Not sure how I feel about _his _facial tattoo, mostly because the Insta post he put up didn't make him sound like he was sure about what he'd done. I like people to express themselves freely, but it also seems like self-sabotage too if someone hasn't thought about the permanent stuff. I know a lot of agencies and clients have clauses in contracts now which say 'no procedures without prior consultation' and that includes temp ones too. 

In some cultures (ref my own) The worst fear is not so much looking old/older but looking unkept (because that equates with lazy). The word 'grooming' has been taken too far IMO. It goes with extreme dieting and/or physical exercise. A lot of what we think we need we don't. On the other-hand, I don't think so many people considered the detrimental effect of simply not being able to have a professional haircut last year, for some it was a major, personal challenge. 

I am extraordinarily lazy about spas, manicures, hairdressers etc. Where I live, every other store is a hairdresser, nail bar, tanning salon, gym, gym, gym, spa hotel, oh and another tanning salon etc. My childhood is littered with memories of being bored to death while my mother had her hair/manicure/pedicure done. I once broke the sign in the window dying for something to play with. Thereafter, I was confined to waiting in the car (or not LOL). These days, they'd go broke waiting for me, but if it makes other people happier that's OK by me. I am so low-maintenance, I spend more on the garden. 

Personal care is a huge market, and it's all lumped together. I do think there is a difference between skincare and cosmetic treatments that one needs to visit a professional for. I will spend good money on skincare if I can be convinced of its merits, I'm not yet convinced of the benefits of cosmetic procedures for me personally.


----------



## dcooney4

This is the metal piece I am unsure of.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I pulled this gift out to look over. It’s snowing so not going anywhere. It is a great size. I can use it on one shoulder comfortably which I should not really do.  I tried it on my back and the metal piece that attaches the shoulder straps bugs me. Will try again when my neck and back aren’t hurting before hand. I Love the shiny Italian leather accents. The red interior makes it easy to see things. I decided till I am sure it is staying I am not removing stuff. Great challenge as I kept putting it off.



Wow, that looks fabulous. The contrast lining and the shiny leather are perfect touches. I'd be tempted to use it even in the snow, so you are showing massive restraint.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> This is the metal piece I am unsure of.



Explain please. Do you mean it actually hurts you?


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Wow, that looks fabulous. The contrast lining and the shiny leather are perfect touches. I'd be tempted to use it even in the snow, so you are showing massive restraint.


Thanks! I really like the look of it. In the Future I would definitely wear it out in the snow. Just a bit under the weather today. I had hubby grab it because it is no longer being made.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I really like the look of it. In the Future I would definitely wear it out in the snow. Just a bit under the weather today. I had hubby grab it because it is no longer being made.



 

I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Explain please. Do you mean it actually hurts you?


Right now yes but I have back and neck ache today. So will see when my back isn’t hurting if it still hits and the sore spot then.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I hope you're feeling better soon.


Thanks! I am just going to have fun looking at my bags today.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> This is the metal piece I am unsure of.


Could you tie something around it or place something over it? It may not be just the metal piece that irritates...it could be the edges of all the stuff new leather too. When I had running shoes that were too hard on the heel that it hurt, I would bend/twist/work the leather to take out some of the stiffness. Maybe that would help? But it would mean you would commit to keeping it...


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Could you tie something around it or place something over it? It may not be just the metal piece that irritates...it could be the edges of all the stuff new leather too. When I had running shoes that were too hard on the heel that it hurt, I would bend/twist/work the leather to take out some of the stiffness. Maybe that would help? But it would mean you would commit to keeping it...


You might be right. I will check it out more thoroughly another day.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> You look absolutely beautiful and glowing - and I also agree with everything you say.
> 
> I have plenty of friends that have fillers and do both (not all women). They don't look necessarily younger, if it's well done they should just look good, but 7/10 it looks just like they've had procedures.  Some of my students too who are mostly are under 25. It's just become another option like having a haircut or manicure. I have nothing against it (not my place, not my face) it's just a shame for those that project unhappy feelings onto their attractive faces who for example, plump up their lips to a size that in not balanced with their other features, it's clear they've been unhappy with how they are or feel less than perfect and have convinced a professional to go further than is fitting.
> 
> It may seem OT, but I noticed one of the models that I've worked with has just got his (first?) face tattoo. It's still about what is beauty? Not sure how I feel about _his _facial tattoo, mostly because the Insta post he put up didn't make him sound like he was sure about what he'd done. I like people to express themselves freely, but it also seems like self-sabotage too if someone hasn't thought about the permanent stuff. I know a lot of agencies and clients have clauses in contracts now which say 'no procedures without prior consultation' and that includes temp ones too.
> 
> In some cultures (ref my own) The worst fear is not so much looking old/older but looking unkept (because that equates with lazy). The word 'grooming' has been taken too far IMO. It goes with extreme dieting and/or physical exercise. A lot of what we think we need we don't. On the other-hand, I don't think so many people considered the detrimental effect of simply not being able to have a professional haircut last year, for some it was a major, personal challenge.
> 
> I am extraordinarily lazy about spas, manicures, hairdressers etc. Where I live, every other store is a hairdresser, nail bar, tanning salon, gym, gym, gym, spa hotel, oh and another tanning salon etc. My childhood is littered with memories of being bored to death while my mother had her hair/manicure/pedicure done. I once broke the sign in the window dying for something to play with. Thereafter, I was confined to waiting in the car (or not LOL). These days, they'd go broke waiting for me, but if it makes other people happier that's OK by me. I am so low-maintenance, I spend more on the garden.
> 
> Personal care is a huge market, and it's all lumped together. I do think there is a difference between skincare and cosmetic treatments that one needs to visit a professional for. I will spend good money on skincare if I can be convinced of its merits, I'm not yet convinced of the benefits of cosmetic procedures for me personally.


It is not my personal choice, but I understand “tweaking” things that make you unhappy. I did brow tattoo since I am a redhead and doing my brows with hot flashes became a challenge, but I “need” my brows. To me the line becomes when you do it to meet an “ideal”, whether it is a vision of perfection or meeting someone else’s expectations (real or self-imposed) because I have found that it is a mirage because it is never truly achievable and quite often the bar moves as you move closer to it. When I was in my 20’s and 30-35 pounds lighter with a pre-pregnancy body, I was never happy. It was always about those “5 pounds”. At some point I realized that I needed to live the body I have and take care of it, as well as the mind inside of it. No, there is no one food at one time that tastes as good as skinny feels, but a life of deprivation and self-doubt ain’t exactly fun either. It doesn’t hurt that I have reached an age where it isn’t about sex appeal anymore...I am more free to be me and look they way I want to look, wear the clothes that make ME happy. It isn’t even about not being single anymore, since I got to that point before I met my husband. I just got tired of being dissatisfied and decided to be satisfied, to dress in a way that satisfies me, to eat and live in a way that satisfies me. I can’t control what other people think, the fact I am aging, the changes in my body and face that go with it, the societal attitudes about women and aging. All I can control is how I feel about it, how I let it affect me. To care for myself and my body, respect it for all that it does and it is instead of focusing on what it is not or what it was (and/or never was.) it is liberating and I am a much happier person. I get to experience more. Acceptance is not “giving up” or even “giving in.” It is “giving to” yourself and allows you to focus your time and energy on the things that truly bring you joy, which gives you the time and energy to bring joy to others.


----------



## BowieFan1971

And a great bag that puts a strut in your step and a smile on your face doesn’t hurt either!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

doni said:


> For those of you asking about the Faco clutch I got last year, which came with the lovely note and which I opened in Christmas. It is gorgeous! When I opened it the first thing my daughter said was: that is _so_ you. And it is. The condition is incredible, the box leather shines and the interior is pristine. It dates from 1983!
> 
> Looking towards my 2021 goals, I feel this is everything a good purchase should be, aside from being an amazing deal and find. Beautiful? Check. Functional? Not an everyday bag, but I am a clutch person so I know I will wear it. Is it _me_? Check. Does it bring me joy? In spades.
> 
> Here it is among my vintage nutcrackers:
> 
> View attachment 4945481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I only realized a couple of days later, when looking inside the box, the seller had included a matching chevre Zulu coin purse as a present .
> 
> So lovely! I really think this came as a gift from that Parisian lady who loved beautiful things.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945489


Gorgeous bag, purse and story. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katinahat

These are


crystal_cat said:


> Thank you, I just love the quilting so much I have two others from this line, a large clutch I forget the name of, and the Altea satchel.


 These are sumptuous bags. I love quilting and these look amazing!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Started it all- A Coach Prairie satchel in charcoal grey. Still have it because it was a gift from my DH. Don’t use it much, but I need to. It is a simple, pretty bag, nice size. And it would make him happy.
> 
> First high end bag- LV Bucket GM. Haven’t worn it much but need to. It is more of a warm weather bag to/for me because if the feel of the clothes I wear in warm weather.


Nice story with the Coach: that your DH gave it to you. The LV sounds like a lovely summer bag.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok....a comment about facial aging from an esthetician who turns 50 next Monday....
> 
> 1. Skin health is far more important than lines, wrinkles or laxity. If our skin is healthy, it will look it’s best. For a lot of people, healthy skin comes from doing less, not more. I have seen a lot of clients whose skin problems are a result of them trying to “fix” something minor.
> 2. We are not our mothers. We take much better care of our skin, especially when it comes to sun care and not being exposed to things like smoking (first or second hand). The odds are very good that if you focus on healthy skin, it will automatically look better than your mom’s at any age.
> 3. Using a lot of things like fillers, Botox, etc regularly leads us to forget what our face actually looks like, distorts our sense of “normal” for us. It leads many women to do more and more, to the point where it is normal looking for them but to others it starts to look less than great to sometimes freakish. I can’t watch Nicole Kidman anymore because how her face moves and her mouth area looks is unpleasant and unnatural to me. I won’t even talk about the perma-duck lips on some celebs....
> 4. Aging is not absolute! You are not guaranteed to look like anything just because you hit a certain age. I take care of my skin, but I don’t do half of the stuff I could. I do an occasional microdermabrasion, that’s about it. I focus on gentle consistent daily care and listen to my skin if it’s cranky. I do not wear anything but concealer under my inner eye corners and on whatever hormonal breakout I may have. Hydration and sunscreen...those are my focus. This is my face, Christmas Eve, with coverup, mascara, some blush and brow touch up.
> 5. A smile and a twinkle in the eye that comes from an interest or enthusiasm in life do far more to make you attractive than an unlined face. Think Melania ***** vs Michelle *****...who looks younger? Need proof? Here is a pic from my wedding day this April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945575
> View attachment 4945577





BowieFan1971 said:


> It is not my personal choice, but I understand “tweaking” things that make you unhappy. I did brow tattoo since I am a redhead and doing my brows with hot flashes became a challenge, but I “need” my brows. To me the line becomes when you do it to meet an “ideal”, whether it is a vision of perfection or meeting someone else’s expectations (real or self-imposed) because I have found that it is a mirage because it is never truly achievable and quite often the bar moves as you move closer to it. When I was in my 20’s and 30-35 pounds lighter with a pre-pregnancy body, I was never happy. It was always about those “5 pounds”. At some point I realized that I needed to live the body I have and take care of it, as well as the mind inside of it. No, there is no one food at one time that tastes as good as skinny feels, but a life of deprivation and self-doubt ain’t exactly fun either. It doesn’t hurt that I have reached an age where it isn’t about sex appeal anymore...I am more free to be me and look they way I want to look, wear the clothes that make ME happy. It isn’t even about not being single anymore, since I got to that point before I met my husband. I just got tired of being dissatisfied and decided to be satisfied, to dress in a way that satisfies me, to eat and live in a way that satisfies me. I can’t control what other people think, the fact I am aging, the changes in my body and face that go with it, the societal attitudes about women and aging. All I can control is how I feel about it, how I let it affect me. To care for myself and my body, respect it for all that it does and it is instead of focusing on what it is not or what it was (and/or never was.) it is liberating and I am a much happier person. I get to experience more. Acceptance is not “giving up” or even “giving in.” It is “giving to” yourself and allows you to focus your time and energy on the things that truly bring you joy, which gives you the time and energy to bring joy to others.


You look stunning in both photos. Glowing with happiness.

These are indeed wise words. Be kind to yourself is a great thing to remember and one I know I’m regularly guilty of forgetting! I’m just a few years younger than you and not into treatments other than using good quality skin care products and the occasional facial (not since 2019  ).


----------



## Katinahat

More wise wor


papertiger said:


> You look absolutely beautiful and glowing - and I also agree with everything you say.
> 
> I have plenty of friends that have fillers and do both (not all women). They don't look necessarily younger, if it's well done they should just look good, but 7/10 it looks just like they've had procedures.  Some of my students too who are mostly are under 25. It's just become another option like having a haircut or manicure. I have nothing against it (not my place, not my face) it's just a shame for those that project unhappy feelings onto their attractive faces who for example, plump up their lips to a size that in not balanced with their other features, it's clear they've been unhappy with how they are or feel less than perfect and have convinced a professional to go further than is fitting.
> 
> It may seem OT, but I noticed one of the models that I've worked with has just got his (first?) face tattoo. It's still about what is beauty? Not sure how I feel about _his _facial tattoo, mostly because the Insta post he put up didn't make him sound like he was sure about what he'd done. I like people to express themselves freely, but it also seems like self-sabotage too if someone hasn't thought about the permanent stuff. I know a lot of agencies and clients have clauses in contracts now which say 'no procedures without prior consultation' and that includes temp ones too.
> 
> In some cultures (ref my own) The worst fear is not so much looking old/older but looking unkept (because that equates with lazy). The word 'grooming' has been taken too far IMO. It goes with extreme dieting and/or physical exercise. A lot of what we think we need we don't. On the other-hand, I don't think so many people considered the detrimental effect of simply not being able to have a professional haircut last year, for some it was a major, personal challenge.
> 
> I am extraordinarily lazy about spas, manicures, hairdressers etc. Where I live, every other store is a hairdresser, nail bar, tanning salon, gym, gym, gym, spa hotel, oh and another tanning salon etc. My childhood is littered with memories of being bored to death while my mother had her hair/manicure/pedicure done. I once broke the sign in the window dying for something to play with. Thereafter, I was confined to waiting in the car (or not LOL). These days, they'd go broke waiting for me, but if it makes other people happier that's OK by me. I am so low-maintenance, I spend more on the garden.
> 
> Personal care is a huge market, and it's all lumped together. I do think there is a difference between skincare and cosmetic treatments that one needs to visit a professional for. I will spend good money on skincare if I can be convinced of its merits, I'm not yet convinced of the benefits of cosmetic procedures for me personally.


More wise words! I’m in total agreement. I’ve seen the results of scarring left from minor infection after necessary surgery. I’d not take the risk of having anything done that didn’t need to be. Love yourself for who you are is a great thing but difficult!


----------



## Katinahat

So my job for today is complete. My bag collection is tidied if not all cleaned. I have reorganised my clothes cupboards and put a lot of things that I and the DDs no longer wear into charity bags - 6 of them! 

I’ve realised it’s not just my handbag collection that needs moderation. I own 49 dresses and 12 skirts plus 8 pairs of dressy trousers - not designer but a mix of nice pieces from everyday to higher end high street - that I wear for work, parties and holidays. I have 9 pairs of jeans in my current size (or slightly bigger) plus a drawer full of ones now way too big. I’ve not bothered counting other items as I know I have lots! What I’m seeing is I have enough and my buying of clothes is like bags - needs curtailing slightly!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> So my job for today is complete. My bag collection is tidied if not all cleaned. I have reorganised my clothes cupboards and put a lot of things that I and the DDs no longer wear into charity bags - 6 of them!
> 
> I’ve realised it’s not just my handbag collection that needs moderation. I own 49 dresses and 12 skirts plus 8 pairs of dressy trousers - not designer but a mix of nice pieces from everyday to higher end high street - that I wear for work, parties and holidays. I have 9 pairs of jeans in my current size (or slightly bigger) plus a drawer full of ones now way too big. I’ve not bothered counting other items as I know I have lots! What I’m seeing is I have enough and my buying of clothes is like bags - needs curtailing slightly!



Coats are my problem. Even more than bags.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Acceptance is not “giving up” or even “giving in.” It is “giving to” yourself and allows you to focus your time and energy on the things that truly bring you joy, which gives you the time and energy to bring joy to others.


Love this! @BowieFan1971, you and your DH are beautiful!
I also dislike overuse of cosmetic procedures. I went to a laser specialist for my adult onset birthmarks and to improve the texture of my skin (I had ruined it myself through experiments with essential oils), and I could not be happier with the work done to bring my face back to normal age (for me). So, I can definitely see pros and cons for each person. I would love to do some darkening of my eyebrows and read about tattooing or micro blading, but I keloid scar and the dermatologists didn’t sound encouraging. I’d rather heed the advice of the professionals not to do, or overdo procedures rather than be sorry after the fact.

@dcooney4, @jblended, i hope you feel better soon.

ITA with @papertiger re coats. But during covid, I’ve rigorously pruned both collections. I dislike the over groomed look, but sometimes wish my hair could look done for at least 24 hours after a salon visit. But, since I don’t blow dry, wear makeup, do my nails, or other stuff, it’s not likely lol. 

like @indiaink, I’d be interested re something for crepey eyelids, but I am banking on tinted glasses . I am prone to milia and don’t use much on my face (I used to use a little Paulas choice. Now it’s basically just a prescription retinols and some Cerave.)https://www.byrdie.com/how-to-get-rid-of-upper-eyelid-wrinkles-4846922

@Jereni, I’ve never seen a north south vertical boy bag! It’s amazing! Fingers crossed that you get it, and I hope you can post some action pics!


----------



## indiaink

OK, since we have a wealth of knowledge here about skin care, I need some suggestions for eye cream - I don't have circles or crows-feet, but I have crepey eyelids. It's driving me nuts. I never noticed before. I've been using Neutrogena Healthy Skin Eye cream with Alpha-Hydroxy Acid for almost a month now with no change.  Any suggestions for something topical? Not interested in surgical. Might get new tinted glasses.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> Great challenges @More bags !!  I have started #1.  I will challenge myself to do #4 as well.
> But the biggest challenge really is *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer!!*
> 
> The reference to Linus really made me laugh so hard!!
> 
> I was just thinking how I am no longer able to use my regular watches now that I’m using activity trackers - Fitbit before and now Apple watch.  So maybe I don’t really need to own a very nice piece.



Nobody really needs a watch anymore because we all have the time on our phones. A watch comes in handy for me because I often need to keep an eye on the time without picking-up my phone if I don't have my computer already open. Have you noticed that work places don't always have clocks in them anymore? Even in the canteen or boardrooms, they should be compulsory. I think it's quite funny that people used to find others checking their watch rude, but there is _nothing_ ruder these days than looking at your phone while someone is with you, it looks almost innocuous to check a watch. It's also quite good when I want to limit my screen time because once that phones on...

I gave DH an expensive watch without thinking if he is a watch person and he never wears it. I have too many but I've had all of mine a long time and I am trying to get in the habit of wearing them. I have 2 Rolex (yg + plat/diamond) I can't wear the plat/diamond because I am petrified of losing/damaging it. I also have yg Omega, steel JLC, a wg/diamond 1950s cocktail watch my parents gave me in its original case and another strongly Deco yg/diamond, lots of others too. I was thinking about selling the gold Omega but the jeweller said it'd go for scrap because its too retro (1960s) and I'm not going to let that happen to a watch that keeps perfect time.

Here is my colour watch for @880 and others who wanted to see. It's a mechanical, wind-up, made by a horologist, patent leather strap. You tell the time by the colour's position and the proportion of the colour line through. Obviously not the best watch for facilitating meetings where everyone has a fixed time to speak or give short presentations, but so long as things to the hour/half-hour it's fine. In picture below it reads approx 11.15. I usually wear it at the weekends.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Nobody really needs a watch anymore because we all have the time on our phones. A watch comes in handy for me because I often need to keep an eye on the time without picking-up my phone if I don't have my computer already open. Have you noticed that work places don't always have clocks in them anymore? Even in the canteen or boardrooms, they should be compulsory. I think it's quite funny that people used to find others checking their watch rude, but there is _nothing_ ruder these days than looking at your phone while someone is with you, it looks almost innocuous to check a watch. It's also quite good when I want to limit my screen time because once that phones on...
> 
> I gave DH an expensive watch without thinking if he is a watch person and he never wears it. I have too many but I've had all of mine a long time and I am trying to get in the habit of wearing them. I have 2 Rolex (yg + plat/diamond) I can't wear the plat/diamond because I am petrified of losing/damaging it. I also have yg Omega, steel JLC, a wg/diamond 1950s cocktail watch my parents gave me in its original case and another strongly Deco yg/diamond, lots of others too. I was thinking about selling the gold Omega but the jeweller said it'd go for scrap because its too retro (1960s) and I'm not going to let that happen to a watch that keeps perfect time.
> 
> Here is my colour watch for @880 and others who wanted to see. It's a mechanical, wind-up, made by a horologist, patent leather strap. You tell the time by the colour's position and the proportion of the colour line through. Obviously not the best watch for facilitating meetings where everyone has a fixed time to speak or give short presentations, but so long as things to the hour/half-hour it's fine. In picture below it reads approx 11.15. I usually wear it at the weekends.



Thank you For posting it! The rest of your watch collection sounds amazing (I’m greedy for eye candy so if you are inclined to share any other pics   since I was hit with large service bills for my Gerard P. and a breguet, I’ve tried to heed the advice of professionals to wear your mechanical and automatic watches more regularly to avoid maintenance issues. Maybe you could wear the plat/Diamond around the house


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Nobody really needs a watch anymore because we all have the time on our phones. A watch comes in handy for me because I often need to keep an eye on the time without picking-up my phone if I don't have my computer already open. Have you noticed that work places don't always have clocks in them anymore? Even in the canteen or boardrooms, they should be compulsory. I think it's quite funny that people used to find others checking their watch rude, but there is _nothing_ ruder these days than looking at your phone while someone is with you, it looks almost innocuous to check a watch. It's also quite good when I want to limit my screen time because once that phones on...
> 
> I gave DH an expensive watch without thinking if he is a watch person and he never wears it. I have too many but I've had all of mine a long time and I am trying to get in the habit of wearing them. I have 2 Rolex (yg + plat/diamond) I can't wear the plat/diamond because I am petrified of losing/damaging it. I also have yg Omega, steel JLC, a wg/diamond 1950s cocktail watch my parents gave me in its original case and another strongly Deco yg/diamond, lots of others too. I was thinking about selling the gold Omega but the jeweller said it'd go for scrap because its too retro (1960s) and I'm not going to let that happen to a watch that keeps perfect time.
> 
> Here is my colour watch for @880 and others who wanted to see. It's a mechanical, wind-up, made by a horologist, patent leather strap. You tell the time by the colour's position and the proportion of the colour line through. Obviously not the best watch for facilitating meetings where everyone has a fixed time to speak or give short presentations, but so long as things to the hour/half-hour it's fine. In picture below it reads approx 11.15. I usually wear it at the weekends.
> 
> View attachment 4945891


I still wear a watch everyday I go out. I only get my phone out when out if I need to. What does your 60’s Omega look like? I’d love to see it!


----------



## Hazzelnut

papertiger said:


> Oh my goodness, I didn't have, but I loved these bags too. When I first looked they more like £350.



This was 13 years ago so I might have the wrong price £120 is just stuck in my head. Don’t think my dad would have agreed if it was £350!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

indiaink said:


> OK, since we have a wealth of knowledge here about skin care, I need some suggestions for eye cream - I don't have circles or crows-feet, but I have crepey eyelids. It's driving me nuts. I never noticed before. I've been using Neutrogena Healthy Skin Eye cream with Alpha-Hydroxy Acid for almost a month now with no change.  Any suggestions for something topical? Not interested in surgical. Might get new tinted glasses.


Try a serum with vitamin c (firms) and caffeine (tightens). Serums absorb better. The Ordinary has an eye serum with caffeine and a vitamin C powder that you can add to it. Cost you under $25 and you can use the powder to add to other moisturizers/serums/etc for a firming boost. Vitamin C boosts the production of elastin, the firm springy element in skin. Then you can put a hydrating moisturizer over it to alleviate any dryness that is enhancing the crepey-ness.


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> Try a serum with vitamin c (firms) and caffeine (tightens). Serums absorb better. The Ordinary has an eye serum with caffeine and a vitamin C powder that you can add to it. Cost you under $25 and you can use the powder to add to other moisturizers/serums/etc for a firming boost. Vitamin C boosts the production of elastin, the firm springy element in skin. Then you can put a hydrating moisturizer over it to alleviate any dryness that is enhancing the crepey-ness.


 you, and thank you, I will head over to The Ordinary's site right now.


----------



## Jereni

880 said:


> @Jereni, forgot to ask which particular chanel you are getting?
> i am trying to remember the 1990s? there were flare jeans then?



@880, I am considering getting a north south Boy bag. Been thinking about this bag for a long time so it probably means I truly love it.



Yes, I was introduced to flare jeans in 1997 in junior year of high school. Up till that point I’d always seen flare jeans as a 70s thing but they started up at my school around that year. I do think earlier 90s were mostly grunge tho. 



doni said:


> Here it is among my vintage nutcrackers:
> 
> View attachment 4945481



@doni I am inspired by your bag amongst nutcrackers! Here’s my green Polene Numero Un Mini amongst some of mine.


----------



## More bags

crystal_cat said:


> I would like to join this year. So my shopping/bag resolutions are:
> 
> 1) put my efforts and research into gifting my mum a good quality, reasonably priced leather bag
> 2) buy only 1 bag for myself
> 3) sell 2 bags
> 4) carry my blue versace, which I've had for about a year and never worn. I just love it though, so I need to wear it or risk having to sell it on.
> 
> For number 4, I will need help. I think if it had a shoulder chain strap the bag would be more versatile, but it would need to a chunky, gold, statement chain because it's a statement bag. I've looked on eBay but all the replacement bag chains seem too thin/cheap. If anyone could recommend where to find a suitable chain strap I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Many thanks


@crystal_cat those are great goals. I also like the bag in your avatar, the detail on the handle attachments is cool!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> My goals this year-
> 
> 1. Stick with 1 in, 1 out.
> 2. If I always pass over a bag, it needs to be listed.
> *3. Stop “saving” clothes, shoes and bags. I deserve to wear the nice things I own. If an item is in my closet, wear it. If I am not wearing it, sell it.
> 4. Be true to my own style and needs.*


Fabulous goals @BowieFan1971, 3 and 4 resonate most with me,
*3. Stop “saving” clothes, shoes and bags. I deserve to wear the nice things I own. If an item is in my closet, wear it. If I am not wearing it, sell it.
4. Be true to my own style and needs.*


BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok....a comment about facial aging from an esthetician who turns 50 next Monday....
> Need proof? Here is a pic from my wedding day this April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945575
> View attachment 4945577


Happy birthday on Monday! 
You are beautiful, you are radiant and both your and your husband’s smiles make me smile.  Thank you for sharing your thoughtful comments.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Like Southern Gal, hydration including hydrating toner and hyaluronic acid serum, and a *retinol every other day* for me are staples.
> AND a great bag puts a smile on your face and attracts far more attention than a few smile lines!!!


Thanks, I appreciated hearing this, first, I received a retinol sample and decided to try it out this week. The second time I used it I had a bad reaction. It took three days to fully recover. If I ever get up the nerve to try retinol again, I will have to remember to use it every other day. secondly, the family went for a nature walk yesterday and we saw a golden eagle! At some point we did a family selfie. When I was about to share the pics with the kids’ grandparents I noticed extra ”smile lines” on my face. I hit send anyways. Perhaps the extra lines were a result of the retinol incident and healing or not.   I tried not to be vain and just be thankful we got out for a walk as a family.


----------



## whateve

The bag that started it all? It might have been when I was in junior high. We got a new student from Columbia. She had a bag that was embroidered. I complimented her on it, and she immediately took all her things out of it and gave it to me! I didn't understand that in her culture, that is what you do when someone compliments you.

Regarding plastic surgery and procedures - when I was in college I worked for a plastic surgeon in Beverly Hills. He was really good. We had movie stars as patients. However, being up close when the procedures were done made me lose the taste for having anything done myself. But my eyelids are getting saggy and I don't like how low my eyebrows are, so I might consider having something done eventually.

When I was pregnant, I got hives. The dermatologist didn't know what caused them but had me immediately stop using fabric softener and switch my skin care products. From that point on, I've used DML moisturizer.

Regarding the large scarves. I love how they look on other people, but they aren't me. I can't imagine myself wearing one.

The last time I lusted after a watch, it was this one. It had a matching strap but it was too uncomfortable so switched it out for leather. Several years ago I got a Timex Indiglo watch and loved that it lit up when I needed it to, like in the movies. Ever since then, I don't want to wear any other kind of watch, so my watch needs are cheap.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> Since there seems to be a few CSGM fans on here - how do you all wear them?
> 
> I own one, and I love it but I just can’t seem to wear it. I feel like Linus with his blankie. I’ve seen hundreds of styling shots, but I just feel self conscious.
> 
> Should I 1) try to find an abused one and play with it to see if it’s a mental block because my beloved Kermit Oliver is still pristine, 2) try a scarf ring or some sort of “reduce the bulk and make it less fussy” tool, or 3) sell it and admit that csgm are just not for me.
> 
> View attachment 4945330
> 
> Actual picture of Vintage with an Hermes shawl...


I love this image of you/Linus with his blankie, oh the pure look of joy on his face! I wear mine casually, often a bias fold and double wrapped, sometimes with the ends tied. I like @papertiger’s comments to just chuck it on. I live in a climate where winter is long so I get lots of opportunities to wear CSGMs with winter coats, blazers, jean jackets, leather jackets and with sweaters.
@880 thank you for sharing the scarf links, a good opportunity to look for new ways to wear mine. Your pics are beautiful!
@doni’s tip to wear things you feel you are trying to get comfortable with on short trips is great.
@Vintage Leather, I am glad you asked, as it took me down a rabbit hole and I found a silk 140cm design that I added to my 30 day delayed gratification list to ponder for a bit!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> @880, I am considering getting a north south Boy bag. Been thinking about this bag for a long time so it probably means I truly love it.
> View attachment 4945957
> 
> 
> Yes, I was introduced to flare jeans in 1997 in junior year of high school. Up till that point I’d always seen flare jeans as a 70s thing but they started up at my school around that year. I do think earlier 90s were mostly grunge tho.
> 
> 
> 
> @doni I am inspired by your bag amongst nutcrackers! Here’s my green Polene Numero Un Mini amongst some of mine.
> 
> View attachment 4945958


What a lovely photograph!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Well, it's still cloudy and overcast today, but I decided to go ahead and take a picture of my new Bottega Veneta Chain Knot. I have to say I was also very tempted by some of the other colors -- China Red in particular, and also the beige color, but decided to go with the black.  Many thanks to @indiaink for the photos and information on what fits in the Chain Knot.
@More bags , I hope it's okay to count this as part of the January challenge.  I am not really going anywhere but have been trying on and admiring my knot clutch and hoping to have an opportunity to take this beauty out in the near future.


----------



## indiaink

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4946008
> 
> Well, it's still cloudy and overcast today, but I decided to go ahead and take a picture of my new Bottega Veneta Chain Knot. I have to say I was also very tempted by some of the other colors -- China Red in particular, and also the beige color, but decided to go with the black.  Many thanks to @indiaink for the photos and information on what fits in the Chain Knot.


Congrats on your lovely piece, love being bag twins!!!  and you are so so welcome!


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Fabulous goals @BowieFan1971, 3 and 4 resonate most with me,
> *3. Stop “saving” clothes, shoes and bags. I deserve to wear the nice things I own. If an item is in my closet, wear it. If I am not wearing it, sell it.
> 4. Be true to my own style and needs.*
> 
> Happy birthday on Monday!
> You are beautiful, you are radiant and both your and your husband’s smiles make me smile.  Thank you for sharing your thoughtful comments.
> 
> Thanks, I appreciated hearing this, first, I received a retinol sample and decided to try it out this week. The second time I used it I had a bad reaction. It took three days to fully recover. If I ever get up the nerve to try retinol again, I will have to remember to use it every other day. secondly, the family went for a nature walk yesterday and we saw a golden eagle! At some point we did a family selfie. When I was about to share the pics with the kids’ grandparents I noticed extra ”smile lines” on my face. I hit send anyways. Perhaps the extra lines were a result of the retinol incident and healing or not.   I tried not to be vain and just be thankful we got out for a walk as a family.


Thank you so much for the compliment!
Retinol can be tricky for some. It may not have been the right formula, for one. The Ordinary has different strengths. Second, a lot of people have to break it in...once a week for 2 weeks, twice a week for two weeks, every other day for two weeks, then try every day. Even then, some skin, like mine, can’t handle every day even when broken in, so I use it every other day. Use it on dry skin and only at night...it increases sun sensitivity. If you get dry looking or flaky, drop back on the frequency of use. Start with a lighter concentration, like 1/4% and work up to a max of 1% if you need it. You can also mix it into a more basic moisturizer to tone down the intensity or mix it with a hyaluronic acid serum. 
Smile lines are the best kind. Just hit send...that’s not what your family cares about!  But your skin could still be in recovery mode, with a lightly fried top layer that will slough off eventually. Retinol can cause serious dryness when too intense!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I pulled this gift out to look over. It’s snowing so not going anywhere. It is a great size. I can use it on one shoulder comfortably which I should not really do.  I tried it on my back and the metal piece that attaches the shoulder straps bugs me. Will try again when my neck and back aren’t hurting before hand. I Love the shiny Italian leather accents. The red interior makes it easy to see things. I decided till I am sure it is staying I am not removing stuff. Great challenge as I kept putting it off.


That’s a beautiful MZW!!  I hope it works for you!


BowieFan1971 said:


> It is not my personal choice, but I understand “tweaking” things that make you unhappy. I did brow tattoo since I am a redhead and doing my brows with hot flashes became a challenge, but I “need” my brows. To me the line becomes when you do it to meet an “ideal”, whether it is a vision of perfection or meeting someone else’s expectations (real or self-imposed) because I have found that it is a mirage because it is never truly achievable and quite often the bar moves as you move closer to it. When I was in my 20’s and 30-35 pounds lighter with a pre-pregnancy body, I was never happy. It was always about those “5 pounds”. At some point I realized that I needed to live the body I have and take care of it, as well as the mind inside of it. No, there is no one food at one time that tastes as good as skinny feels, but a life of deprivation and self-doubt ain’t exactly fun either. It doesn’t hurt that I have reached an age where it isn’t about sex appeal anymore...I am more free to be me and look they way I want to look, wear the clothes that make ME happy. It isn’t even about not being single anymore, since I got to that point before I met my husband. I just got tired of being dissatisfied and decided to be satisfied, to dress in a way that satisfies me, to eat and live in a way that satisfies me. I can’t control what other people think, the fact I am aging, the changes in my body and face that go with it, the societal attitudes about women and aging. All I can control is how I feel about it, how I let it affect me. To care for myself and my body, respect it for all that it does and it is instead of focusing on what it is not or what it was (and/or never was.) it is liberating and I am a much happier person. I get to experience more. Acceptance is not “giving up” or even “giving in.” It is “giving to” yourself and allows you to focus your time and energy on the things that truly bring you joy, which gives you the time and energy to bring joy to others.


I like and I agree with your points!
I’m glad I started skin care early (early 20s).  I told an older sister then to use sunblock and moisturizers, she did not want to.  I think she only started in her late 30s.  I believe I have much better aging skin (lol) than hers now.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> I still wear a watch everyday I go out. I only get my phone out when out if I need to. What does your 60’s Omega look like? I’d love to see it!



It's just a typical square fave small lady's with an articulated yg bracelet.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> It's just a typical square fave small lady's with an articulated yg bracelet.


I find it hard to believe no one would want that!


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Okay so I have a question. would you prefer either a white birkin or a gold watch with blue mother of pearl face.
> View attachment 4944733
> View attachment 4944734
> 
> 
> They are roughly the same price.
> 
> Second question, would you prefer the watch *and* the bag or...
> Neither, and get this retractable hardtop volvo instead :
> View attachment 4944736
> 
> 
> The purse price + watch price = car price.
> 
> I don't think I'll get my husband's blessing on buying the car, but the watch and the bag would go under the radar.
> The car would be the most fun to enjoy with my family....but...
> I feel the used car would depreciate tons within a few years, whereas the other second hand items have already depreciated as far as they will ever go based on value of 18k gold popularity of Birkins, although white is probably the least popular color. What do you guys think?


I know I'm late on this but my vote is for the watch.


crystal_cat said:


> I would like to join this year. So my shopping/bag resolutions are:
> 
> 1) put my efforts and research into gifting my mum a good quality, reasonably priced leather bag
> 2) buy only 1 bag for myself
> 3) sell 2 bags
> 4) carry my blue versace, which I've had for about a year and never worn. I just love it though, so I need to wear it or risk having to sell it on.
> 
> For number 4, I will need help. I think if it had a shoulder chain strap the bag would be more versatile, but it would need to a chunky, gold, statement chain because it's a statement bag. I've looked on eBay but all the replacement bag chains seem too thin/cheap. If anyone could recommend where to find a suitable chain strap I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Many thanks


Welcome!


More bags said:


> *January Bag Challenges*
> I am missing @Sparkletastic and her leadership through many Monthly Challenges. Here are some suggestions for January Challenges, feel free to add, as well!
> 
> Given some are in varying degrees of lockdown and we are not going out as much, feel free to participate, adapt, adjust to make it fun and useful to you. Share pics of you wearing your bag or use an archive pic, eye candy is appreciated and not a requirement. Or skip it this month, who needs more stress? Do as much or as little as you like. If this is too easy for you, make it more challenging or add your own challenge to support your goals.
> 
> *Gifted bags* - use any bags you were gifted twice this month (or self gifted/purchased over the holidays), do you love it, does it fit your aesthetic, inspired by @msd_bags’ Mercer picture, @BowieFan1971’s gift from her sister and @papertiger’s story of gifts from her sister
> *Take the tag off and wear it* - wear your unused or two least used bags twice this month, courtesy of @momasaurus
> *Putting bags to shed in the shed* - wear a bag you are thinking of releasing three times this month, how does it make you feel, did you fall back in love, courtesy of @essiedub and @papertiger
> *Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home, inspired by @Katinahat‘s Lily and @doni’s Faco clutch
> Thoughts? Comments?
> 
> I am challenging myself to carry my least used bags, challenge 2 with my vintage snakeskin clutch (0 carries in 2020), red Lambskin WOC and Longchamp Le Pliage.
> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - Also, non bag challenge, in January I like to use up the contents of my pantry and freezer.


Great ideas @More bags. I will definitely do challenge #3. My plan is to also work on emptying the freezer as well.


crystal_cat said:


> Thank you, I just love the quilting so much I have two others from this line, a large clutch I forget the name of, and the Altea satchel.





papertiger said:


> Nobody really needs a watch anymore because we all have the time on our phones. A watch comes in handy for me because I* often need to keep an eye on the time without picking-up my phone if I don't have my computer already open. Have you noticed that work places don't always have clocks in them anymore? Even in the canteen or boardrooms, they should be compulsory. I think it's quite funny that people used to find others checking their watch rude, but there is nothing ruder these days than looking at your phone while someone is with you, it looks almost innocuous to check a watch. It's also quite good when I want to limit my screen time because once that phones on...*
> 
> I gave DH an expensive watch without thinking if he is a watch person and he never wears it. I have too many but I've had all of mine a long time and I am trying to get in the habit of wearing them. I have 2 Rolex (yg + plat/diamond) I can't wear the plat/diamond because I am petrified of losing/damaging it. I also have yg Omega, steel JLC, a wg/diamond 1950s cocktail watch my parents gave me in its original case and another strongly Deco yg/diamond, lots of others too. I was thinking about selling the gold Omega but the jeweller said it'd go for scrap because its too retro (1960s) and I'm not going to let that happen to a watch that keeps perfect time.
> 
> Here is my colour watch for @880 and others who wanted to see. It's a mechanical, wind-up, made by a horologist, patent leather strap. You tell the time by the colour's position and the proportion of the colour line through. Obviously not the best watch for facilitating meetings where everyone has a fixed time to speak or give short presentations, but so long as things to the hour/half-hour it's fine. In picture below it reads approx 11.15. I usually wear it at the weekends.
> 
> View attachment 4945891


I agree, it's one of the reasons why I wear a watch, and besides I love watches. I have the older fit bit that I can clip onto my bra. Tis watch is so cool! I'd love to see your gold omega, I'll bet it's an awesome watch!


More bags said:


> I love this image of you/Linus with his blankie, oh the pure look of joy on his face! I wear mine casually, often a bias fold and double wrapped, sometimes with the ends tied. I like @papertiger’s comments to just chuck it on. I live in a climate where winter is long so I get lots of opportunities to wear CSGMs with winter coats, blazers, jean jackets, leather jackets and with sweaters.
> @880 thank you for sharing the scarf links, a good opportunity to look for new ways to wear mine. Your pics are beautiful!
> @doni’s tip to wear things you feel you are trying to get comfortable with on short trips is great.
> @Vintage Leather, I am glad you asked, as it took me down a rabbit hole and I found a silk 140cm design that I added to my 30 day delayed gratification list to ponder for a bit!


I love my CSGMs! I use them all the time especially in the colder months. i used my Alice Shirley Pegasus Shawl to the grocery store.


----------



## BowieFan1971

keodi said:


> I know I'm late on this but my vote is for the watch.
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Great ideas @More bags. I will definitely do challenge #3. My plan is to also work on emptying the freezer as well.
> 
> 
> I agree, it's one of the reasons why I wear a watch, and besides I love watches. I have the older fit bit that I can clip onto my bra. Tis watch is so cool! I'd love to see your gold omega, I'll bet it's an awesome watch!
> 
> I love my CSGMs! I use them all the time especially in the colder months. i used my Alice Shirley Pegasus Shawl to the grocery store.


CSGM...what is that?!?

Oh, and thanks ladies! My new jam is vintage scarves...fortunately much much less expensive than designer bags! Scored a couple vintage Patou pocket squares in Art Deco patterns and a woman’s Patou scarf, a Cardin (right before he died), a dreamy Cartier as a Christmas gift, and a Trigere to join the one I already had. I have seen some other Cartiers that are really pretty, but holding off. Not ready for Hermès...yet... I am going to go through my scarves and sell the ones that don’t feel soft or that don’t speak to me. A lot of what I have were hand me downs or thrifted, so not ones I would have necessarily selected.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> *This is great. Thanks for taken up the baton.*
> 
> As you know I am very poor at challenges - although I did manage to carry 6 bags in December (yay for me). For my  no.6, I carried a suede Gucci top-handle for a promenade on the beach.
> 
> A personal challenge for the entire year is too carry my exotics, suedes, nubucks, velvet bags every chance I get.
> 
> We are in severe lockdown where I am which will make the challenges quite difficult. Our hospital is at full capacity and people are now having to be airlifted to ICUs miles away. I've limited visits to the supermarket to late nights and am not going anywhere I don't absolutely have to. Work was due to reopen on Weds but that looks doubtful (not opening emails 'till I'm back tomorrow).


My pleasure, PT.
Hurray for carrying 6 bags in December! The suede Gucci top-handle sounds amazing! Congratulations on planning to enjoy your exotics, suedes, nubucks and velvets! I hope Covid stats and situation improve. The kids start school from home this week and we’re waiting for confirmation that numbers have improved and will lead to in person schooling the week after. sending good wishes and positive thoughts to you, as well!
Also, that is a fabulous watch that tells time by colour.
@doni your Faco clutch and Zulu coin purse are   stunning! What a great set!



dcooney4 said:


> Go with the one you love the most. You will find a way to make it work. We are all different and do things differently which makes us all more interesting.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4945459
> View attachment 4945460
> 
> 
> These are lovely and more low key...and half the price of the blue MOP I showed before.
> 
> 
> But this one is half the price as the original one I showed as well, and has the colors I love :
> View attachment 4945463


The Cellini is beautiful and very different but classic at the same time!


----------



## More bags

crystal_cat said:


> Thank you, I just love the quilting so much I have two others from this line, a large clutch I forget the name of, and the Altea satchel.


These are beautiful, I especially like the clutch.

@jblended Congratulations on already cleaning out your fridge, freezer and pantry. I hope you are feeling better soon. 



msd_bags said:


> Great challenges @More bags !!  I have started #1.  I will challenge myself to do #4 as well.
> But the biggest challenge really is *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer!!*


Yay on already starting the challenges!



dcooney4 said:


> I pulled this gift out to look over. It’s snowing so not going anywhere. It is a great size. I can use it on one shoulder comfortably which I should not really do.  I tried it on my back and the metal piece that attaches the shoulder straps bugs me. Will try again when my neck and back aren’t hurting before hand. I Love the shiny Italian leather accents. The red interior makes it easy to see things. I decided till I am sure it is staying I am not removing stuff. Great challenge as I kept putting it off.


I like this bag, especially the red interior!
I hope you’re feeling better soon. 

@Katinahat I am positively blown away you filled 6 bags for charity with your DDs! Way to go! Your home must look absolutely brilliant!  

@Jereni, great looking north south Boy bag! I love your Polene Numero Un Mini and nutcrackers picture.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - Also, non bag challenge, in January I like to use up the contents of my pantry and freezer.


@More bags, I thought of you when I friend sent me this article








						The Very Real, Totally Bizarre Bucatini Shortage of 2020
					

What the hole is going on?




					www.grubstreet.com
				



in case you have any bucatini, perhaps you can trade it for a birkin

@doni, congrats on the faco and the Zulu. Both are gorgeous.

@crystal_cat, if you give us your price range, style preference, etc. perhaps we can collectively come up with suggestions for a bag for your mom 

@SouthernPurseGal, fingers crossed that you get the  Baume & mercier! It’s beautiful and the brand is highly reputable, from the early 1800s, and currently owned by the Richemont group that also owns ALange, VachErin, JLC, Cartier, IWC, Piaget etc etc.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

i think I’m gonna have to go rogue with a brand I’m not familiar with and go for this watch because the mother of pearl face is to die for and the 1carat of diamonds encircling it doesn’t make me mad. And I like white gold and mixing metals. I  prefer yellow but I think this one has that wow factor like the original Rolex cellini watch I showed, but for a fraction of the price. It’s actually going for less than the cost of the materials so....ummmm.... investment!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

And... I submitted an offer... Wish me luck!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> The Cellini is beautiful and very different but classic at the same time!


It is! But it was somehow missing that wow factor that a blue face stirs in me. I'm a sucker for blue!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

@whateve, that is a cool watch. I like the dial and the face - so pretty!

@Purses & Perfumes, gorgeous Chain Knot!  Yes, I’ll take one in black, China Red and beige please. I like the one you chose. Yes, please count it in the January challenge. (I’m not a moderator and I am not upholding any rules on any of the challenges.)  I am delighted you and @indiaink shared pics of this style! 

@BowieFan1971 thanks for the additional Retinol tips, they’re so informative and helpful.  I’m sticking to cleanser and moisturizer for a few more days to ensure I‘ve fully recovered. (When the little emoji face turns red, that’s what my face looked like after retinol application #2.) I checked the concentration amount after reading your comments and it was a 1%! I’m a noob!  Thanks again for the education, greatly appreciated.
CSGM is the acronym for a large shawl (140 cm x 140 cm) made by Hermes in cashmere and silk. Your scarf wardrobe sounds lovely!

@keodi, I love Alice Shirley designs and Zebra Pegasus is one of my favourites- kudos to you on yours!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> It is! But it was somehow missing that wow factor that a blue face stirs in me. I'm a sucker for blue!


Baume and Mercier is an excellent watch brand. On par with Omega, Tag, Michelle. You can’t go wrong.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> @More bags, I thought of you when I friend sent me this article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Very Real, Totally Bizarre Bucatini Shortage of 2020
> 
> 
> What the hole is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grubstreet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in case you have any bucatini, perhaps you can trade it for a birkin


Thanks dear @880, thanks for sharing it, good read - the detail! Some favourite quotes from the article,
“The missing bucatini felt different. It was specific. Frightening. Why bucatini? Why now? Why us?”
“There’s more of a bucatini scarcity problem than there is a toilet-paper issue, I think.”
”But I sensed something more sinister was afoot, specifically regarding De Cecco–brand bucatini and its alleged skirmish with the FDA.”
”Because of the environment, people have been using bucatini as straws, instead of a plastic straw.”
”I was also slightly worried that I had inadvertently made _myself_ a target of Big Pasta.”
 Tonight we had Pork Ragu with Rigatoni and Caesar Salad. DH just labeled the leftovers as “pasta sauce” to be frozen.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> @More bags, I thought of you when I friend sent me this article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Very Real, Totally Bizarre Bucatini Shortage of 2020
> 
> 
> What the hole is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grubstreet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in case you have any bucatini, perhaps you can trade it for a birkin
> 
> @doni, congrats on the faco and the Zulu. Both are gorgeous.
> 
> @crystal_cat, if you give us your price range, style preference, etc. perhaps we can collectively come up with suggestions for a bag for your mom
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, fingers crossed that you get the  Baume & mercier! It’s beautiful and the brand is highly reputable, from the early 1800s, and currently owned by the Richemont group that also owns ALange, VachErin, JLC, Cartier, IWC, Piaget etc etc.


omg, that's the best article I've read all year! Thanks for posting!


----------



## doni

OMG this thread goes fast.



BowieFan1971 said:


> CSGM...what is that?!?
> Oh, and thanks ladies! My new jam is vintage scarves...fortunately much much less expensive than designer bags! Scored a couple vintage Patou pocket squares in Art Deco patterns and a woman’s Patou scarf, a Cardin (right before he died), a dreamy Cartier as a Christmas gift, and a Trigere to join the one I already had. I have seen some other Cartiers that are really pretty, but holding off. Not ready for Hermès...yet... I am going to go through my scarves and sell the ones that don’t feel soft or that don’t speak to me. A lot of what I have were hand me downs or thrifted, so not ones I would have necessarily selected.



@BowieFan1971 first you look gorgeous in your wedding day!
I love vintage scarves and wouldn’t get into collecting them because I avoid collecting, and already have more scarves that I can regularly wear. But they are such a joyful thing I admire them in sites like VC and there are such bargains!
I have a YSL scarf my mother bought in his Paris shop one year from the opening and which has been used SO much and still looks great and so soft. This Christmas my cousin gifted me a Celine scarf from the 70s/80s from an auction of stuff of a late royal house member, and it is so nice too. Hermes is another level, but with vintage scarves you get very close to that quality. I would love to see yours, specially the Patou!

@880 , on the watch I gifted my husband, here it is. The “mosaic” face is difficult to photograph, it is made of lots of little pieces of metal made to resemble shantung silk. These were only made around that time in the 70s. I love vintage Rolex and because of the sizes (I personally don’t like big face watches), they are so well priced in my opinion.




On the subject of watches, I think we can all agree they have become de facto a item of jewelry. Although as @papertiger says, I have also noticed the gradual demise of comunal clocks. I am the type who looks above looking for a giant watch in arriving to a station, airport or meeting room to know how I am doing with time (badly). I guess it is a consequence of having carried a Rolex since I was 17 because, let’s be honest, they are not particularly good a telling time. Which now is besides the point. But I like that watches have an utilitary purpose and mechanics and all that even if they are redundant. It is like bags non? The Hermes models that were designed to carry saddles, or horse blankets. We don’t use them for that but that utilitarian design gives them a certain vibe.
The thing now is that I am rotating two watches like @880 in the hope that this keeps them in good order (I only have another inherited dress Art Deco watch in platinum that I wear on very special occasions). And as it is a pain to set them to the right time, half the time they don’t tell even the approximate time   . Very stressful, I missed when I just wore the same old watch all the time and forgot about it...


----------



## 880

doni said:


> The “mosaic” face is difficult to photograph, it is made of lots of little pieces of metal made to resemble shantung silk.


I love this! So amazing! What a perfect gift for your DH 

also, I love communal clocks. Especially in places to congregate like town squares, train stations. It’s sad and alarming  to think they are no longer necessary.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> OMG this thread goes fast.
> 
> 
> 
> @BowieFan1971 first you look gorgeous in your wedding day!
> I love vintage scarves and wouldn’t get into collecting them because I avoid collecting, and already have more scarves that I can regularly wear. But they are such a joyful thing I admire them in sites like VC and there are such bargains!
> I have a YSL scarf my mother bought in his Paris shop one year from the opening and which has been used SO much and still looks great and so soft. This Christmas my cousin gifted me a Celine scarf from the 70s/80s from an auction of stuff of a late royal house member, and it is so nice too. Hermes is another level, but with vintage scarves you get very close to that quality. I would love to see yours, specially the Patou!
> 
> @880 , on the watch I gifted my husband, here it is. The “mosaic” face is difficult to photograph, it is made of lots of little pieces of metal made to resemble shantung silk. These were only made around that time in the 70s. I love vintage Rolex and because of the sizes (I personally don’t like big face watches), they are so well priced in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4946440
> 
> 
> On the subject of watches, I think we can all agree they have become de facto a item of jewelry. Although as @papertiger says, I have also noticed the gradual demise of comunal clocks. I am the type who looks above looking for a giant watch in arriving to a station, airport or meeting room to know how I am doing with time (badly). I guess it is a consequence of having carried a Rolex since I was 17 because, let’s be honest, they are not particularly good a telling time. Which now is besides the point. But I like that watches have an utilitary purpose and mechanics and all that even if they are redundant. It is like bags non? The Hermes models that were designed to carry saddles, or horse blankets. We don’t use them for that but that utilitarian design gives them a certain vibe.
> The thing now is that I am rotating two watches like @880 in the hope that this keeps them in good order (I only have another inherited dress Art Deco watch in platinum that I wear on very special occasions). And as it is a pain to set them to the right time, half the time they don’t tell even the approximate time   . Very stressful, I missed when I just wore the same old watch all the time and forgot about it...




Wonderful example. I think the conventional wisdom is for the finest mechanical watches whatever the heritage brand, look pre-1970 it doesn't stop me from looking for my HG Omega X Grima (late-60s/early 70s) but I totally adore 1940s men's watches too. OK, I need to STOP  

I'm totally winding-up my resolve to make 2021 the year of (me) wearing watches


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Does anyone else here feel that their memory p, grammar and spelling has deteriorated the longer we are on electronic devices?



Absolutely! Living a rather remote life with most social contacts being online I definetely am losing my ability to communicate in person- grammar and words simply go missing, especially in my mother tongue as most online converstions I have are in English.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Absolutely! Living a rather remote life with most social contacts being online I definetely am losing my ability to communicate in person- grammar and words simply go missing, especially in my mother tongue as most online converstions I have are in English.



I've defiantly lost my Russian and French more noticeably over the past year. I could barely speak to my in-laws in German (Zoom). Unlike you, these languages are not found outside my door, sometimes it really feels like I'm losing a part of me. 

The more automated with 'tab', 'predictive text' etc on my phone, the worse even my posts read on tPF. I have to make a general apology to you all, I also see many mistakes after I post. Instead of seeing the red line which alerts me to a typo or mistake, the autocorrect makes a guess that's not only wrong, but sometimes embarrassing. 

Reading and watching movies in those languages helps a lot. I have _Mephisto_ 1981 (adaption of Klaus Mann's 1936 book) on one YT tab and _La Belle Personne_ 2008 (a modern adaption of _La Princesse de Cleves_ by Madame de La Fayette 1678). I also have _Rocco and his Brothers_ (1960) open too, though only as film, but I cannot speak Italian (apart from musical terms and Gucci) so have to use the English subtitles. Who needs Netflix when we have YT. The best thing is I'm calling it 'research' for work


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> OMG this thread goes fast.
> 
> 
> 
> @BowieFan1971 first you look gorgeous in your wedding day!
> I love vintage scarves and wouldn’t get into collecting them because I avoid collecting, and already have more scarves that I can regularly wear. But they are such a joyful thing I admire them in sites like VC and there are such bargains!
> I have a YSL scarf my mother bought in his Paris shop one year from the opening and which has been used SO much and still looks great and so soft. This Christmas my cousin gifted me a Celine scarf from the 70s/80s from an auction of stuff of a late royal house member, and it is so nice too. Hermes is another level, but with vintage scarves you get very close to that quality. I would love to see yours, specially the Patou!
> 
> @880 , on the watch I gifted my husband, here it is. The “mosaic” face is difficult to photograph, it is made of lots of little pieces of metal made to resemble shantung silk. These were only made around that time in the 70s. I love vintage Rolex and because of the sizes (I personally don’t like big face watches), they are so well priced in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4946440
> 
> 
> On the subject of watches, I think we can all agree they have become de facto a item of jewelry. Although as @papertiger says, I have also noticed the gradual demise of comunal clocks. I am the type who looks above looking for a giant watch in arriving to a station, airport or meeting room to know how I am doing with time (badly). I guess it is a consequence of having carried a Rolex since I was 17 because, let’s be honest, they are not particularly good a telling time. Which now is besides the point. But I like that watches have an utilitary purpose and mechanics and all that even if they are redundant. It is like bags non? The Hermes models that were designed to carry saddles, or horse blankets. We don’t use them for that but that utilitarian design gives them a certain vibe.
> The thing now is that I am rotating two watches like @880 in the hope that this keeps them in good order (I only have another inherited dress Art Deco watch in platinum that I wear on very special occasions). And as it is a pain to set them to the right time, half the time they don’t tell even the approximate time   . Very stressful, I missed when I just wore the same old watch all the time and forgot about it...


That. Watch. Is. So. Cool!!!!

I found a couple of really great scarf tying articles and am excited to try new things!


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> Great challenges @More bags !!  I have started #1.  I will challenge myself to do #4 as well.
> But the biggest challenge really is *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer!!*
> 
> The reference to Linus really made me laugh so hard!!
> 
> I was just thinking how I am no longer able to use my regular watches now that I’m using activity trackers - Fitbit before and now Apple watch.  So maybe I don’t really need to own a very nice piece.


Every time I drool over the H CapeCod watch I tell myself this....


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> @880, I am considering getting a north south Boy bag. Been thinking about this bag for a long time so it probably means I truly love it.
> View attachment 4945957
> 
> 
> Yes, I was introduced to flare jeans in 1997 in junior year of high school. Up till that point I’d always seen flare jeans as a 70s thing but they started up at my school around that year. I do think earlier 90s were mostly grunge tho.
> 
> 
> 
> @doni I am inspired by your bag amongst nutcrackers! Here’s my green Polene Numero Un Mini amongst some of mine.
> 
> View attachment 4945958


What a pretty picture. I love that green Polene....


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> The “mosaic” face is difficult to photograph, it is made of lots of little pieces of metal made to resemble shantung silk.


Stunning gift for your husband. I agree on watches as jewelry or another expression of our personal style.



papertiger said:


> I'm totally *winding-up* my resolve to make *2021 the year of (me) wearing watches *


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> @Purses & Perfumes, gorgeous Chain Knot!  Yes, I’ll take one in black, China Red and beige please. I like the one you chose. Yes, please count it in the January challenge. (I’m not a moderator and I am not upholding any rules on any of the challenges.)  I am delighted you and @indiaink shared pics of this style!


Thank you!  Those Knot clutches can be addictive.....can easily imagine how tempting they must be for someone who wants to collect them.  I discovered them kind of late, and now they are discontinued but I have been admiring some of the unique, beautifully crafted designs.  The regular knots are a bit small for me and also not having a chain strap option is an issue, but nonetheless so tempting when one looks at the craftmanship on some of them....

@jblended and @dcooney4,  I hope you both feel better soon.  Hugs. 

@BowieFan1971 , lovely to see your happy and beautiful pictures!  My skin care regimen is very simple -- less products and no procedures -- and my skin is sensitive, but now I know who to go to for expert skin care tips if I need them.

I have been admiring the watch pictures and following the discussions with interest.  Before the pandemic, I used to wear a watch and yes, I do rely on it to tell the time.  I prefer them to checking the phone since it's quicker and more discreet  -- easy to casually move my arm and take a quick peek, especially in those ho-hum meetings I have sat in at various times in the past.    And despite my admiration and usage of watches, I have only ever had a simple one.  I do have a Cartier watch on my wish list but need to do some more research on those and try on different styles.  I agree with @doni that watches are becoming more ornamental, and also prefer small watch faces.


----------



## dcooney4

Gift from my brother getting used to go to the post office.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  Those Knot clutches can be addictive.....can easily imagine how tempting they must be for someone who wants to collect them.  I discovered them kind of late, and now they are discontinued but I have been admiring some of the unique, beautifully crafted designs.  The regular knots are a bit small for me and also not having a chain strap option is an issue, but nonetheless so tempting when one looks at the craftmanship on some of them....
> 
> @jblended and @dcooney4,  I hope you both feel better soon.  Hugs.
> 
> @BowieFan1971 , lovely to see your happy and beautiful pictures!  My skin care regimen is very simple -- less products and no procedures -- and my skin is sensitive, but now I know who to go to for expert skin care tips if I need them.
> 
> I have been admiring the watch pictures and following the discussions with interest.  Before the pandemic, I used to wear a watch and yes, I do rely on it to tell the time.  I prefer them to checking the phone since it's quicker and more discreet  -- easy to casually move my arm and take a quick peek, especially in those ho-hum meetings I have sat in at various times in the past.    And despite my admiration and usage of watches, I have only ever had a simple one.  I do have a Cartier watch on my wish list but need to do some more research on those and try on different styles.  I agree with @doni that watches are becoming more ornamental, and also prefer small watch faces.


I saw a stretched knot on Rue la la this morning in a purple. They are so pretty.


----------



## doni

880 said:


> Does anyone else here feel that their memory p, grammar and spelling has deteriorated the longer we are on electronic devices?



Oh definitely. The automatic spelling check is the devil. Each time I see a quote of a message of mine here in PF I find a spelling or grammar mistake. In my case too, switching from a job that was mostly in English to establishing a company in Spain has been really bad for my English (but good for my Spanish; it is my mother tongue but had never used it for work before, so there is a learning curve too).

I have never liked the phone. I think when I was young I actually had a phobia. Email was a God send to me. I thought WhatsApp too. At some point, I basically stopped using the phone as a phone if not to talk to my parents... But now I find myself increasingly just making a call. Typing in those mini touch keyboards, dealing with the spelling check and the abbreviations, trying to express yourself in that format... it is all starting to feel so absurd and tiring to me. Plus all that typing takes SO much time! So I am discovering the joys of talking to a friend while having a walk or even as I tidy up at home. Much nicer.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> *January Bag Challenges*
> I am missing @Sparkletastic and her leadership through many Monthly Challenges. Here are some suggestions for January Challenges, feel free to add, as well!
> 
> Given some are in varying degrees of lockdown and we are not going out as much, feel free to participate, adapt, adjust to make it fun and useful to you. Share pics of you wearing your bag or use an archive pic, eye candy is appreciated and not a requirement. Or skip it this month, who needs more stress? Do as much or as little as you like. If this is too easy for you, make it more challenging or add your own challenge to support your goals.
> 
> *Gifted bags* - use any bags you were gifted twice this month (or self gifted/purchased over the holidays), do you love it, does it fit your aesthetic, inspired by @msd_bags’ Mercer picture, @BowieFan1971’s gift from her sister and @papertiger’s story of gifts from her sister
> *Take the tag off and wear it* - wear your unused or two least used bags twice this month, courtesy of @momasaurus
> *Putting bags to shed in the shed* - wear a bag you are thinking of releasing three times this month, how does it make you feel, did you fall back in love, courtesy of @essiedub and @papertiger
> *Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home, inspired by @Katinahat‘s Lily and @doni’s Faco clutch
> Thoughts? Comments?
> 
> I am challenging myself to carry my least used bags, challenge 2 with my vintage snakeskin clutch (0 carries in 2020), red Lambskin WOC and Longchamp Le Pliage.
> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - Also, non bag challenge, in January I like to use up the contents of my pantry and freezer.


Thanks for these challenges *morebags*! Wouldn’t it be something if I were to complete each of these challenges, including the pantry/larder one?

*@papertiger*..Can we pin these at the top of page for January?

Yes where is *@Sparkletastic*? Miss her also


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Thanks for these challenges *morebags*! Wouldn’t it be something if I were to complete each of these challenges, including the pantry/larder one?
> 
> *@papertiger*..Can we pin these at the top of page for January?
> 
> Yes where is *@Sparkletastic*? Miss her also



Just 'report' the post and ask to be pinned for Jan (I'm not general Handbags mod so I am without power here).


----------



## indiaink

Looks pinned to me! Yay for 2021!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Wow - this thread is flying! I am so far behind, but I have read with interest the many conversations about skin care and watches - both discussions near and dear to my heart.

My skin is a bit of a mess right now, I did a home peel that made my skin very angry and I am still dealing with discoloration on the right side. I read/watch a couple of you-tube Vloggers (? I think that's what you call them?) and have been gradually adding a few of the products for moisturizing and such. I've had to back off on the vitamin C serums and the lactic acid serum because my face got very red and scaly.

I wear a watch if I leave the house, I hate pulling my phone out to see the time - a watch is much better IMHO. Only one of my sons wears a watch though, the other 2 pull out their phones.  I feel bad sometimes though because I primarily wear my Apple Watch... I have 3 beautiful watches (Cartier, David Yurman, and Ulysses Nardin) and they just don't get worn as often as they deserve.

Maybe I'll make that one of my Goals for 2021.



More bags said:


> *January Bag Challenges*
> 
> 
> *Gifted bags* - use any bags you were gifted twice this month (or self gifted/purchased over the holidays), do you love it, does it fit your aesthetic, inspired by @msd_bags’ Mercer picture, @BowieFan1971’s gift
> from her sister and @papertiger’s story of gifts from her sister
> *Take the tag off and wear it* - wear your unused or two least used bags twice this month, courtesy of @momasaurus
> *Putting bags to shed in the shed* - wear a bag you are thinking of releasing three times this month, how does it make you feel, did you fall back in love, courtesy of @essiedub and @papertiger
> *Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home, inspired by @Katinahat‘s Lily and @doni’s Faco clutch
> 
> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - Also, non bag challenge, in January I like to use up the contents of my pantry and freezer.


Thank you More bags for starting or encouraging a challenge - I appreciate it and I also miss @Sparkletastic  - I hope she's okay.

I will participate in Take the Tag Off and in the Putting Bags to Shed in the Shed. These are both kind of similar, except it will decide who stays and who goes.
Last year I had 3 bags that didn't get worn at all  ... The Le Tanneur, the H Vespa, and the Colab. The Le Tanneur is white (but with FAB yellow sides) and I don't carry a white bag often, but sometimes you NEED one. The Vespa got pushed aside for the Lederer Kelly style toile bag. And the CoLab is fun, but not great quality - I think it will be perhaps a bag for the shed. So I'll wear the Le Tanneur (even though it's white) and the CoLab.
I also had 3 bags that were worn only once or twice last year - the green Alligator, the Coach Dinky, and a Gerard Darel tote. Of these 3 - I think the Gerard Darel might be heading to the shed too. It is too floppy and unstructured for me.

I need to participate in the Empty the Pantry/Freezer party!
I'm still working on my 2021 goals, but one will be to wear my nice watches.
@dcooney4 and @jblended - I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow - this thread is flying! I am so far behind, but I have read with interest the many conversations about skin care and watches - both discussions near and dear to my heart.
> 
> My skin is a bit of a mess right now, I did a home peel that made my skin very angry and I am still dealing with discoloration on the right side. I read/watch a couple of you-tube Vloggers (? I think that's what you call them?) and have been gradually adding a few of the products for moisturizing and such. I've had to back off on the vitamin C serums and the lactic acid serum because my face got very red and scaly.
> 
> I wear a watch if I leave the house, I hate pulling my phone out to see the time - a watch is much better IMHO. Only one of my sons wears a watch though, the other 2 pull out their phones.  I feel bad sometimes though because I primarily wear my Apple Watch... I have 3 beautiful watches (Cartier, David Yurman, and Ulysses Nardin) and they just don't get worn as often as they deserve.
> 
> Maybe I'll make that one of my Goals for 2021.
> 
> 
> Thank you More bags for starting or encouraging a challenge - I appreciate it and I also miss @Sparkletastic  - I hope she's okay.
> 
> I will participate in Take the Tag Off and in the Putting Bags to Shed in the Shed. These are both kind of similar, except it will decide who stays and who goes.
> Last year I had 3 bags that didn't get worn at all  ... The Le Tanneur, the H Vespa, and the Colab. The Le Tanneur is white (but with FAB yellow sides) and I don't carry a white bag often, but sometimes you NEED one. The Vespa got pushed aside for the Lederer Kelly style toile bag. And the CoLab is fun, but not great quality - I think it will be perhaps a bag for the shed. So I'll wear the Le Tanneur (even though it's white) and the CoLab.
> I also had 3 bags that were worn only once or twice last year - the green Alligator, the Coach Dinky, and a Gerard Darel tote. Of these 3 - I think the Gerard Darel might be heading to the shed too. It is too floppy and unstructured for me.
> 
> I need to participate in the Empty the Pantry/Freezer party!
> I'm still working on my 2021 goals, but one will be to wear my nice watches.
> @dcooney4 and @jblended - I hope you're feeling better!


If you keep your skin calm, use only gentle products for the time being and keep your skin hydrated, the discoloration will fade on its own. It is a reaction to the damage and as soon as your skin realizes it does not have to protect itself, it will calm the hyperpigmentation process down. However, you will not see full results for about 6 weeks, since the pigment cells are at the bottom most layer of skin and all the stained skin has to slough off naturally. No exfoliants...you could remove healthy cells too soon. So you have to follow that regimen for at least 6 weeks and be OCD about SPF. Even if you aren’t going to leave the house...you still get UVA rays through windows. UVA exposure will keep those pigment cells turned on. Since skin is reactionary, it responds quickly to triggers and is a bit paranoid about protecting itself from damage it experienced in the past. Words from a professional...peels, even “natural”, organic or ones using household ingredients or foods, can seriously mess with your skin. Please leave it to a professional...and I have seen even professionals screw up. They are no joke. And if you apply something and your skin turns beet red, gets hot or burns, remove it ASAP! That is your skin saying it doesn’t want that whatever on there and it will make you sorry for not listening.

Question for the Scarf Mistress- intersected in expanding my scarf collection. Looking at vintage for a number of reasons. I have discovered I don’t like most florals, horsy or baroque styles...they just aren’t me. I  also need more natural versions of colors, as opposed to strong jewel tones, because of my coloring. I would like good quality fabric, but it does not have to be heirloom. My budget would be under $50 for right now. What brands should I be looking at? I only really know that big names like Hermès, Cartier, etc.... since so am a newbie.


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> If you keep your skin calm, use only gentle products for the time being and keep your skin hydrated, the discoloration will fade on its own. It is a reaction to the damage and as soon as your skin realizes it does not have to protect itself, it will calm the hyperpigmentation process down. However, you will not see full results for about 6 weeks, since the pigment cells are at the bottom most layer of skin and all the stained skin has to slough off naturally. No exfoliants...you could remove healthy cells too soon. So you have to follow that regimen for at least 6 weeks and be OCD about SPF. Even if you aren’t going to leave the house...you still get UVA rays through windows. UVA exposure will keep those pigment cells turned on. Since skin is reactionary, it responds quickly to triggers and is a bit paranoid about protecting itself from damage it experienced in the past. Words from a professional...peels, even “natural”, organic or ones using household ingredients or foods, can seriously mess with your skin. Please leave it to a professional...and I have seen even professionals screw up. They are no joke. And if you apply something and your skin turns beet red, gets hot or burns, remove it ASAP! That is your skin saying it doesn’t want that whatever on there and it will make you sorry for not listening.
> 
> Question for the Scarf Mistress- intersected in expanding my scarf collection. Looking at vintage for a number of reasons. I have discovered I don’t like most florals, horsy or baroque styles...they just aren’t me. I  also need more natural versions of colors, as opposed to strong jewel tones, because of my coloring. I would like good quality fabric, but it does not have to be heirloom. My budget would be under $50 for right now. What brands should I be looking at? I only really know that big names like Hermès, Cartier, etc.... since so am a newbie.


Thank you again for providing your knowledge again re: skin care. We are so so lucky you are here and willing to share. I read someplace that our skin is the biggest organ of the human body, and I try to treat it like that. Side note: An ex boyfriend severely burned half of his body years ago ... such a bad thing to watch him recover from, and I really learned about 'skin' then. We weren't together, but he remained a friend, so I'd go see him in the hospital. Oh, the pain he went through...

I know you weren't talking to 'me' specifically, but I want to share. You know those plastic nets that bags of onions and/or potatoes come in?  I have been using those for decades - drop my bar of soap in a a little bag of it that I've made, and that's my "scrubber". Somebody who isn't used to it would be startled, but I love it - gentle exfoliation all over body.

I don't use a wash cloth, and only my hands for my face outside of shower time. I've had comments on how soft my skin is (and not in a weird way, seriously).

Another side note: I don't wear makeup, ever. I watched what the previous generation of southern women in my family went through, and nope, not for me. I saved money to spend on handbags. 

I am with you on scarves - solid colors here, or color-blocking. My coloring is 'jewel tones' and now I feel a yearning for a big cashmere/silk scarf!


----------



## BowieFan1971

indiaink said:


> Thank you again for providing your knowledge again re: skin care. We are so so lucky you are here and willing to share. I read someplace that our skin is the biggest organ of the human body, and I try to treat it like that. Side note: An ex boyfriend severely burned half of his body years ago ... such a bad thing to watch him recover from, and I really learned about 'skin' then. We weren't together, but he remained a friend, so I'd go see him in the hospital. Oh, the pain he went through...
> 
> I know you weren't talking to 'me' specifically, but I want to share. You know those plastic nets that bags of onions and/or potatoes come in?  I have been using those for decades - drop my bar of soap in a a little bag of it that I've made, and that's my "scrubber". Somebody who isn't used to it would be startled, but I love it - gentle exfoliation all over body.
> 
> I don't use a wash cloth, and only my hands for my face outside of shower time. I've had comments on how soft my skin is (and not in a weird way, seriously).
> 
> Another side note: I don't wear makeup, ever. I watched what the previous generation of southern women in my family went through, and nope, not for me. I saved money to spend on handbags.
> 
> I am with you on scarves - solid colors here, or color-blocking. My coloring is 'jewel tones' and now I feel a yearning for a big cashmere/silk scarf!


Your scrubber is fine for body, especially backs of arms (to prevent bumps), knees, feet, back, elbows. But not for face, neck or décolleté...that skin is too thin and sensitive for that! Exfoliation is great, but over exfoliation makes for a red, dry, flaky, angry face....I have seen faces that were just plain MAD because of it. Hands are the way to go for those areas! You are right, our skin is the largest organ of the body. It is our primary protection against infection (more reason to keep it healthy so it can keep you healthy), it regulates temperature, it excretes toxins, it absorbs moisture, it is a primary sensory organ. And that’s not all it does. We want to keep our other organs healthy, like our hearts, brains, lungs....our skin needs love too. That is why “perfect skin” is so desirable...as our largest organ, it is a visual barometer of our overall health and nutrition. We are conditioned to look for healthy breeding partners, so...


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> If you keep your skin calm, use only gentle products for the time being and keep your skin hydrated, the discoloration will fade on its own. It is a reaction to the damage and as soon as your skin realizes it does not have to protect itself, it will calm the hyperpigmentation process down. However, you will not see full results for about 6 weeks, since the pigment cells are at the bottom most layer of skin and all the stained skin has to slough off naturally. No exfoliants...you could remove healthy cells too soon. So you have to follow that regimen for at least 6 weeks and be OCD about SPF. Even if you aren’t going to leave the house...you still get UVA rays through windows. UVA exposure will keep those pigment cells turned on. Since skin is reactionary, it responds quickly to triggers and is a bit paranoid about protecting itself from damage it experienced in the past. Words from a professional...peels, even “natural”, organic or ones using household ingredients or foods, can seriously mess with your skin. Please leave it to a professional...and I have seen even professionals screw up. They are no joke. And if you apply something and your skin turns beet red, gets hot or burns, remove it ASAP! That is your skin saying it doesn’t want that whatever on there and it will make you sorry for not listening.
> 
> Question for the Scarf Mistress- intersected in expanding my scarf collection. Looking at vintage for a number of reasons. I have discovered I don’t like most florals, horsy or baroque styles...they just aren’t me. I  also need more natural versions of colors, as opposed to strong jewel tones, because of my coloring. I would like good quality fabric, but it does not have to be heirloom. My budget would be under $50 for right now. What brands should I be looking at? I only really know that big names like Hermès, Cartier, etc.... since so am a newbie.


Thank you!
I am really trying to keep my skin calm and I have been religious regarding sunscreen usage on my face and neck - I also wear a big hat when in the sun. Not using any exfoliants or scrubby type things, just my hands and a soft cloth at the end to be sure I've got all the make up off.

As for scarves, sometimes the older scarves are - well - a little dated... that said - I love vintage! You can occasionally find a vintage H around $100, but they are often damaged in some way or they're not authentic. Currently on Poshmark there are 3 H scarves at $100, one floral and 2 with nautical themes - they are stained according to the seller though. I also like vintage Pucci, they're often graphic patterns, which are easy to wear.
I'm a big fan of TJ Maxx - I love a bargain. I have bought several Vince Camuto scarves there - they are silk and very soft.
Other brands that you may find a bargain in - Missoni, Liberty, Burberry, Tory Burch, Coach, Alexander McQueen (I'm currently eyeing one), there are many many brands.
A general search on Ebay or Poshmark - any shopping site - of just Silk Scarf will show you so many scarves - you can set your price range and happily search for something that catches your eye!
I know that's not a lot of help, but it's how I got started in the first place... then I fell down the Silky H Slide - it's a doozy!


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> ... We are conditioned to look for healthy breeding partners, so...


Good lord, woman. Er, wait, human. I must be politically correct.


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> CSGM...what is that?!?
> 
> Oh, and thanks ladies! My new jam is vintage scarves...fortunately much much less expensive than designer bags! Scored a couple vintage Patou pocket squares in Art Deco patterns and a woman’s Patou scarf, a Cardin (right before he died), a dreamy Cartier as a Christmas gift, and a Trigere to join the one I already had. I have seen some other Cartiers that are really pretty, but holding off. Not ready for Hermès...yet... I am going to go through my scarves and sell the ones that don’t feel soft or that don’t speak to me. A lot of what I have were hand me downs or thrifted, so not ones I would have necessarily selected.


CSGM = (Hermes) cashemire soie grand modèle = cashmere silk shawl large size (140 x 140 cm), it's the larger scarf format that hermes makes.


momasaurus said:


> Every time I drool over the H CapeCod watch I tell myself this....


lol! great minds! I have been stalking one for months on a re-sale site forever, I have been good and have not pulled the trigger.


Cookiefiend said:


> Wow - this thread is flying! I am so far behind, but I have read with interest the many conversations about skin care and watches - both discussions near and dear to my heart.
> 
> My skin is a bit of a mess right now, I did a home peel that made my skin very angry and I am still dealing with discoloration on the right side. I read/watch a couple of you-tube Vloggers (? I think that's what you call them?) and have been gradually adding a few of the products for moisturizing and such. I've had to back off on the vitamin C serums and the lactic acid serum because my face got very red and scaly.
> 
> *I wear a watch if I leave the house, I hate pulling my phone out to see the time *- a watch is much better IMHO. Only one of my sons wears a watch though, the other 2 pull out their phones.  I feel bad sometimes though because I primarily wear my Apple Watch... I have 3 beautiful watches (Cartier, David Yurman, and Ulysses Nardin) and they just don't get worn as often as they deserve.
> 
> Maybe I'll make that one of my Goals for 2021.
> 
> 
> Thank you More bags for starting or encouraging a challenge - I appreciate it and I also miss @Sparkletastic  - I hope she's okay.
> 
> I will participate in Take the Tag Off and in the Putting Bags to Shed in the Shed. These are both kind of similar, except it will decide who stays and who goes.
> Last year I had 3 bags that didn't get worn at all  ... The Le Tanneur, the H Vespa, and the Colab. The Le Tanneur is white (but with FAB yellow sides) and I don't carry a white bag often, but sometimes you NEED one. The Vespa got pushed aside for the Lederer Kelly style toile bag. And the CoLab is fun, but not great quality - I think it will be perhaps a bag for the shed. So I'll wear the Le Tanneur (even though it's white) and the CoLab.
> I also had 3 bags that were worn only once or twice last year - the green Alligator, the Coach Dinky, and a Gerard Darel tote. Of these 3 - I think the Gerard Darel might be heading to the shed too. It is too floppy and unstructured for me.
> 
> I need to participate in the Empty the Pantry/Freezer party!
> I'm still working on my 2021 goals, but one will be to wear my nice watches.
> @dcooney4 and @jblended - I hope you're feeling better!


Same here! I wear a watch on my wrist everyday, and I feel naked without one. I hope @ElainePG and @Sparkletastic are ok.


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> I am really trying to keep my skin calm and I have been religious regarding sunscreen usage on my face and neck - I also wear a big hat when in the sun. Not using any exfoliants or scrubby type things, just my hands and a soft cloth at the end to be sure I've got all the make up off.
> 
> As for scarves, sometimes the older scarves are - well - a little dated... that said - I love vintage! You can occasionally find a vintage H around $100, but they are often damaged in some way or they're not authentic. Currently on Poshmark there are 3 H scarves at $100, one floral and 2 with nautical themes - they are stained according to the seller though. I also like vintage Pucci, they're often graphic patterns, which are easy to wear.
> I'm a big fan of TJ Maxx - I love a bargain. I have bought several Vince Camuto scarves there - they are silk and very soft.
> Other brands that you may find a bargain in - Missoni, Liberty, Burberry, Tory Burch, Coach, Alexander McQueen (I'm currently eyeing one), there are many many brands.
> A general search on Ebay or Poshmark - any shopping site - of just Silk Scarf will show you so many scarves - you can set your price range and happily search for something that catches your eye!
> I know that's not a lot of help, but it's how I got started in the first place... then I fell down the Silky H Slide - it's a doozy!


Great advice! I also love Nordstrom tissue cashmere silk scarves, can be found new with tags on Ebay, and I love Brora as well, (I buy during the winter sales)..


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> in expanding my scarf collection. Looking at vintage for a number of reasons. I have discovered I don’t like most florals, horsy or baroque styles...they just aren’t me. I  also need more natural versions of colors, as opposed to strong jewel tones, because of my coloring. I would like good quality fabric, but it does not have to be heirloom. My budget would be under $50 for right now. What brands should I be looking at? I only really know that big names like Hermès, Cartier, etc.... since so am a newbie.



im taking some notes from the posts of @Cookiefiend and @keodi re brand names.

I love fabric and one of my favorite silk mousselines was a huge black and white leopard print remnant that I picked up at a liquidation or close out sale.  I had it hemmed by my dry cleaner. The whole thing, including hemming was under 50 usd. especially you are unsure, try fabric remnants in etsy or eBay.

ethnic/handcrafted. . . I’m  trying to remember this marketplace site where the makers were all small craftsman. . .

international: Turkish velvet ikat and other types

for scarves, I would do a search of defunct speciality and department stores plus scarf to see what pops up. Like, bonwit teller scarf. Or a search on type, such as linen color block neutral colors, or something.

older contemporary or bridge designers (like Echo). These should start at like 7.99 usd, but they tend to be small.

A few years after the LV leopard print silk cashmere crinkly scarves first came out and were popular, H &M came with a cheap version in dark camo. I loved the H&M one so much, I bought several as gifts and as a back up for myself. It’s cannot hurt to check H&M, Zara etc.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Happy New Year to all of you! 
I seem to have stayed in my holiday bubble for a bit too long! The thread has gone off in such a speed I feel overwhelmed trying to read up on all the messages...  but I´m here now. 
I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Happy New Year to all of you!
> I seem to have stayed in my holiday bubble for a bit too long! The thread has gone off in such a speed I feel overwhelmed trying to read up on all the messages...  but I´m here now.
> I hope you all are doing well!


Jump right in! The water’s fine!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Absolutely! Living a rather remote life with most social contacts being online I definetely am losing my ability to communicate in person- grammar and words simply go missing, especially in my mother tongue as most online converstions I have are in English.





papertiger said:


> I've defiantly lost my Russian and French more noticeably over the past year. I could barely speak to my in-laws in German (Zoom). Unlike you, these languages are not found outside my door, sometimes it really feels like I'm losing a part of me.
> 
> The more automated with 'tab', 'predictive text' etc on my phone, the worse even my posts read on tPF. I have to make a general apology to you all, I also see many mistakes after I post. Instead of seeing the red line which alerts me to a typo or mistake, the autocorrect makes a guess that's not only wrong, but sometimes embarrassing.
> 
> Reading and watching movies in those languages helps a lot. I have _Mephisto_ 1981 (adaption of Klaus Mann's 1936 book) on one YT tab and _La Belle Personne_ 2008 (a modern adaption of _La Princesse de Cleves_ by Madame de La Fayette 1678). I also have _Rocco and his Brothers_ (1960) open too, though only as film, but I cannot speak Italian (apart from musical terms and Gucci) so have to use the English subtitles. Who needs Netflix when we have YT. The best thing is I'm calling it 'research' for work


I’m only able to speak English so always impressed by you folks with multiple languages!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Jump right in! The water’s fine!!!!


Ok, you all seem to be in a good mood! I saw lots of beauty and scarves post when sailing through some of the pages. Jewellery, too- new temptations galore!


----------



## More bags

Happy Monday - a few notes to share
I carried *Bag 1: Vintage Snakeskin Clutch* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it* and I’ll make a claim for *Challenge 4 - Date night bag*. I carried it while wearing Sous l’Egide de Mars CSGM (adding to the Cashmere Silk Grand Modele/scarf conversation and cross posting a picture), another Eileen Fisher tunic (@SouthernPurseGal, @880 and @keodi), dark grey skinny jeans, Frye studded ankle boots (@SouthernPurseGal) and a neglected Rolex that has been resting in a drawer while I usually wear an Apple Watch (@papertiger, @Cookiefiend, @doni, @SouthernPurseGal watch talk and declarations to wear our watches). I followed @doni‘s suggestion and carried this bag for a short errand to drop off two bags of household items at Goodwill and to pick up Allspice Berries for tonight’s dinner, Alcatra (Portuguese Style Beef Stew). I had beef stew on my mind from a vegetable beef soup mention from @Cookiefiend.
I also squeezed in a run this morning and I was thinking of @Katinahat and her awesome running milestones from 2020.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Someone asked to see the Patou...here is the women’s scarf. I thought it was going to be a creamy rose pink and beige from the pics and the seller said it was pink. On what planet, I don’t know...cuz it’s orange. And here are the two Patou pocket squares. The seller said they were scarves....um, no. A little too small to even wear as a neckerchief. But I love the Art Deco patterns, so I will use them on my bags and I think maybe I can do more of a necklace with them...I am learning what to look for and ask as I go along.


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> .
> 
> Question for the Scarf Mistress- intersected in expanding my scarf collection. Looking at vintage for a number of reasons. I have discovered I don’t like most florals, horsy or baroque styles...they just aren’t me. I  also need more natural versions of colors, as opposed to strong jewel tones, because of my coloring. I would like good quality fabric, but it does not have to be heirloom. My budget would be under $50 for right now. What brands should I be looking at? I only really know that big names like Hermès, Cartier, etc.... since so am a newbie.



I am no scarf mistress  but I’d suggest looking at vintage YSL: geometric designs, beautiful sophisticated color and with a bit of luck you can find them around that price mark.
Other brands to look at, Loewe and Lanvin.


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Someone asked to see the Patou...here is the women’s scarf. I thought it was going to be a creamy rose pink and beige from the pics and the seller said it was pink. On what planet, I don’t know...cuz it’s orange. And here are the two Patou pocket squares. The seller said they were scarves....um, no. A little too small to even wear as a neckerchief. But I love the Art Deco patterns, so I will use them on my bags and I think maybe I can do more of a necklace with them...I am learning what to look for and ask as I go along.


Ah, I asked for the Patou. Love the patterns. I think you should like 70s YSL, similar vibe!

I would call that coral pink


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> I am no scarf mistress  but I’d suggest looking at vintage YSL: geometric designs, beautiful sophisticated color and with a bit of luck you can find them around that price mark.
> Other brands to look at, Loewe and Lanvin.


I did spot 2 Lanvins I like...put them in my watchlist.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I’m only able to speak English so always impressed by you folks with multiple languages!



Don´t worry! I was supposed to learn English, French and Latin at school next to my mother tongue German. English is the only language that stuck... and I´m actually losing my German the longer I stay put at home. Even my 11-year old speaks English with me almost all day. 
French never really entered my mind. I can halfway read written French, but as soon as I need to talk I draw a total blank. Latin, well- it´s a lost language and was a waste of time... 
The little Spanish I picked up for holidays is barely enough to order food or buy shoes...


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Ah, I asked for the Patou. Love the patterns. I think you should like 70s YSL, similar vibe!
> 
> I would call that coral pink


Even less pink in person. Good thing I like light orange/coral, though the background is orangy/peachy too. Wish it wasn’t. But the fabric feels really good and I think it could be a good outlier style-wise. I want to try the hobo bag fold that Hermès does with it...I think it could be cute!


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I do have a Cartier watch on my wish list but need to do some more research on those and try on different styles.  I agree with @doni that watches are becoming more ornamental, and also prefer small watch faces.


Your Chain knot is truly lovely. I am glad you added one before they disappeared from retail circulation. Best wishes on finding the Cartier watch for you. I have one on my mind, too (Long term delayed gratification list.)



dcooney4 said:


> Gift from my brother getting used to go to the post office.


Hi dc, congratulations on your circle bag! Your brother has quite the eye for your style! Would you consider sharing modeling pics - is it the larger or smaller circle bag?



Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you More bags for starting or encouraging a challenge


My pleasure @Cookiefiend. Thank you for doing Scarf Mistress duties, greatly appreciated.
I hope your face feels better soon post peel.
I wore one of my watches today after I saw your post.



Katinahat said:


> I’m only able to speak English so always impressed by you folks with multiple languages!


I’m adding to @Katinahat’s comment - I am impressed with those of you who speak multiple languages. I studied French through elementary, junior and high school (Grades 4-12) and it is school French. I can help my kiddos with their French homework, so far. I laugh hard when my children’s knowledge of French includes Hermes, Chanel, Cartier and Louis Vuitton. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Someone asked to see the Patou...here is the women’s scarf. I thought it was going to be a creamy rose pink and beige from the pics and the seller said it was pink. On what planet, I don’t know...cuz it’s orange. And here are the two Patou pocket squares. The seller said they were scarves....um, no. A little too small to even wear as a neckerchief. But I love the Art Deco patterns, so I will use them on my bags and I think maybe I can do more of a necklace with them...I am learning what to look for and ask as I go along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946948
> View attachment 4946945
> View attachment 4946947


These scarves are beautiful @BowieFan1971!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Happy Monday - a few notes to share
> I carried *Bag 1: Vintage Snakeskin Clutch* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it* and I’ll make a claim for *Challenge 4 - Date night bag*. I carried it while wearing Sous l’Egide de Mars CSGM (adding to the Cashmere Silk Grand Modele/scarf conversation and cross posting a picture), another Eileen Fisher tunic (@SouthernPurseGal, @880 and @keodi), dark grey skinny jeans, Frye studded ankle boots (@SouthernPurseGal) and a neglected Rolex that has been resting in a drawer while I usually wear an Apple Watch (@papertiger, @Cookiefiend, @doni, @SouthernPurseGal watch talk and declarations to wear our watches). I followed @doni‘s suggestion and carried this bag for a short errand to drop off two bags at Goodwill and to pick up Allspice Berries for tonight’s dinner, Alcatra (Portuguese Style Beef Stew). I had beef stew on my mind from a vegetable beef soup mention from @Cookiefiend.
> I also squeezed in a run this morning and I was thinking of @Katinahat and her awesome running milestones from 2020.
> 
> View attachment 4946933
> View attachment 4946934



Very pretty!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Jump right in! The water’s fine!!!!



Especially where I am, it's been pouring all day here


----------



## More bags

Thanks @CobaltBlu for pinning the requested post and for doing Moderator duties. We appreciate you, @papertiger @whateve @indiaink @muchstuff @Megs @Vlad and all of the volunteer mods and authenticators who keep the house running and the lights on. Happy 2021.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Happy Monday - a few notes to share
> I carried *Bag 1: Vintage Snakeskin Clutch* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it* and I’ll make a claim for *Challenge 4 - Date night bag*. I carried it while wearing Sous l’Egide de Mars CSGM (adding to the Cashmere Silk Grand Modele/scarf conversation and cross posting a picture), another Eileen Fisher tunic (@SouthernPurseGal, @880 and @keodi), dark grey skinny jeans, Frye studded ankle boots (@SouthernPurseGal) and a neglected Rolex that has been resting in a drawer while I usually wear an Apple Watch (@papertiger, @Cookiefiend, @doni, @SouthernPurseGal watch talk and declarations to wear our watches). I followed @doni‘s suggestion and carried this bag for a short errand to drop off two bags at Goodwill and to pick up Allspice Berries for tonight’s dinner, Alcatra (Portuguese Style Beef Stew). I had beef stew on my mind from a vegetable beef soup mention from @Cookiefiend.
> I also squeezed in a run this morning and I was thinking of @Katinahat and her awesome running milestones from 2020.
> 
> View attachment 4946933
> View attachment 4946934


Marvelous post, it makes me happy and feel grateful that you think of so many of us.  
I wore my Apple Watch today, I would have worn the Yurman, but it needs the battery replaced! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Someone asked to see the Patou...here is the women’s scarf. I thought it was going to be a creamy rose pink and beige from the pics and the seller said it was pink. On what planet, I don’t know...cuz it’s orange. And here are the two Patou pocket squares. The seller said they were scarves....um, no. A little too small to even wear as a neckerchief. But I love the Art Deco patterns, so I will use them on my bags and I think maybe I can do more of a necklace with them...I am learning what to look for and ask as I go along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946948
> View attachment 4946945
> View attachment 4946947


Great graphics on the gray scarves - could you tie them together? I’m amused about the color on the larger scarf... my husband would say that‘s pink too...  it is pretty nonethe less! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Even less pink in person. Good thing I like light orange/coral, though the background is orangy/peachy too. Wish it wasn’t. But the fabric feels really good and I think it could be a good outlier style-wise. I want to try the hobo bag fold that Hermès does with it...I think it could be cute!


Yes! It would be cute!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Your Chain knot is truly lovely. I am glad you added one before they disappeared from retail circulation. Best wishes on finding the Cartier watch for you. I have one on my mind, too (Long term delayed gratification list.)
> 
> 
> Hi dc, congratulations on your circle bag! Your brother has quite the eye for your style! Would you consider sharing modeling pics - is it the larger or smaller circle bag?
> 
> 
> My pleasure @Cookiefiend. Thank you for doing Scarf Mistress duties, greatly appreciated.
> I hope your face feels better soon post peel.
> I wore one of my watches today after I saw your post.
> 
> 
> I’m adding to @Katinahat’s comment - I am impressed with those of you who speak multiple languages. I studied French through elementary, junior and high school (Grades 4-12) and it is school French. I can help my kiddos with their French homework, so far. I laugh hard when my children’s knowledge of French includes Hermes, Chanel, Cartier and Louis Vuitton.
> 
> These scarves are beautiful @BowieFan1971!





It is the larger of the two.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Happy Monday - a few notes to share
> I carried *Bag 1: Vintage Snakeskin Clutch* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it* and I’ll make a claim for *Challenge 4 - Date night bag*. I carried it while wearing Sous l’Egide de Mars CSGM (adding to the Cashmere Silk Grand Modele/scarf conversation and cross posting a picture), another Eileen Fisher tunic (@SouthernPurseGal, @880 and @keodi), dark grey skinny jeans, Frye studded ankle boots (@SouthernPurseGal) and a neglected Rolex that has been resting in a drawer while I usually wear an Apple Watch (@papertiger, @Cookiefiend, @doni, @SouthernPurseGal watch talk and declarations to wear our watches). I followed @doni‘s suggestion and carried this bag for a short errand to drop off two bags at Goodwill and to pick up Allspice Berries for tonight’s dinner, Alcatra (Portuguese Style Beef Stew). I had beef stew on my mind from a vegetable beef soup mention from @Cookiefiend.
> I also squeezed in a run this morning and I was thinking of @Katinahat and her awesome running milestones from 2020.
> 
> View attachment 4946933
> View attachment 4946934


Such a great clutch. Love the scarf too!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Don´t worry! I was supposed to learn English, French and Latin at school next to my mother tongue German. English is the only language that stuck... and I´m actually losing my German the longer I stay put at home. Even my 11-year old speaks English with me almost all day.
> French never really entered my mind. I can halfway read written French, but as soon as I need to talk I draw a total blank. Latin, well- it´s a lost language and was a waste of time...
> The little Spanish I picked up for holidays is barely enough to order food or buy shoes...


My foreign language skills are terrible. I took 2 years of Spanish in junior high, then 1 year of French in high school. I get them mixed up in my mind. I actually have many opportunities to use Spanish, at least pre-covid, because where I live in California, more than half of the people are Hispanic, most first or second generation. I'm still not very good at it. I can order in a restaurant, except for the time I asked for a sopa, and she brought soup, which is caldo in Spanish. My husband is much worse at languages than me. Even though he sees and hears the same Spanish over and over I do, he hasn't absorbed any of it. There is a helper in one of our favorite restaurants that doesn't speak any English, and he and my husband are always trying to communicate with each other with broken English, broken Spanish, sign language and lots of pointing. Whenever there is a TV tuned to Spanish station, I attempt to follow along to see what I can understand. 

My grandparents were German. Both came to the US when they were young so they mostly spoke English but used some German words. I know a teeny bit of German because of that.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> If you keep your skin calm, use only gentle products for the time being and keep your skin hydrated, the discoloration will fade on its own. It is a reaction to the damage and as soon as your skin realizes it does not have to protect itself, it will calm the hyperpigmentation process down. However, you will not see full results for about 6 weeks, since the pigment cells are at the bottom most layer of skin and all the stained skin has to slough off naturally. No exfoliants...you could remove healthy cells too soon. So you have to follow that regimen for at least 6 weeks and be OCD about SPF. Even if you aren’t going to leave the house...you still get UVA rays through windows. UVA exposure will keep those pigment cells turned on. Since skin is reactionary, it responds quickly to triggers and is a bit paranoid about protecting itself from damage it experienced in the past. Words from a professional...peels, even “natural”, organic or ones using household ingredients or foods, can seriously mess with your skin. Please leave it to a professional...and I have seen even professionals screw up. They are no joke. And if you apply something and your skin turns beet red, gets hot or burns, remove it ASAP! That is your skin saying it doesn’t want that whatever on there and it will make you sorry for not listening.
> 
> Question for the Scarf Mistress- intersected in expanding my scarf collection. Looking at vintage for a number of reasons. I have discovered I don’t like most florals, horsy or baroque styles...they just aren’t me. I  also need more natural versions of colors, as opposed to strong jewel tones, because of my coloring. I would like good quality fabric, but it does not have to be heirloom. My budget would be under $50 for right now. What brands should I be looking at? I only really know that big names like Hermès, Cartier, etc.... since so am a newbie.



You already have some love scarves. 

I must admit most of scarves are stupidly expensive, but you can get nice scarves for less. Definitely, vintage but perhaps non-H/Gucci/YSL/Dior that tend to have their own vintage markets (as do Pucci and Leonard of Paris).  I bought a silk large chiffon depicting Venus (mousseline - autocorrect wants me to type 'mouse-line' LOL) in the sale from from Tate Britain at the end of the Aubrey Beardsley exhibition. It was reduced from £150 to £40, I think normally for that price I wouldn't expect silk, but I would advise again anything but completely natural fibres around your neck. DVF sometimes does very nice scarves, again catch at sale time, then again they tend to be bright/graphic (I have her Andy Warhol print). Liberty scarves may not be your thing, but they do a wide selection of scarves from other designers, some are not so well known and get reduced a few times at sale time (now basically). I still think that $50 may not buy you the perfect thing you're looking for, but take your time and pounce when the opportunity arrises.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> im taking some notes from the posts of @Cookiefiend and @keodi re brand names.
> 
> I love fabric and one of my favorite silk mousselines was a huge black and white leopard print remnant that I picked up at a liquidation or close out sale.  I had it hemmed by my dry cleaner. The whole thing, including hemming was under 50 usd. especially you are unsure, try fabric remnants in etsy or eBay.
> 
> ethnic/handcrafted. . . I’m  trying to remember this marketplace site where the makers were all small craftsman. . .
> 
> international: Turkish velvet ikat and other types
> 
> for scarves, I would do a search of defunct speciality and department stores plus scarf to see what pops up. Like, bonwit teller scarf. Or a search on type, such as linen color block neutral colors, or something.
> 
> older contemporary or bridge designers (like Echo). These should start at like 7.99 usd, but they tend to be small.
> 
> A few years after the LV leopard print silk cashmere crinkly scarves first came out and were popular, H &M came with a cheap version in dark camo. I loved the H&M one so much, I bought several as gifts and as a back up for myself. It’s cannot hurt to check H&M, Zara etc.



I think Marks and Spencer sometimes does silk scarves for £25 ($30). This is the only one I could find online - but it's 50% off, £12.50 is amazing for a silk scarf. Can't say what it'd be in P&P to the US though  









						Pure Silk Squiggle Print Scarf | M&S Collection | M&S
					

This scarf features a delightful squiggle print for an artful finishing touch




					www.marksandspencer.com


----------



## BowieFan1971

The Fendi project bag finally arrived today...boy is it in rough shape. But the reward is equal to the challenge, right??? I will have to take pics as I go with this one...it will be the biggest restoration I have done. Fingers crossed!!!! If I pull it off, this bag will be priceless to me. I do love the size!


----------



## indiaink

Just wanted to do a shout-out to the Apple Watch***.  I was a Skagen Ceramic Watch person until my Fitbit (old Fitbit, none of this modern stuff) finally quit working and was no longer being made. So I did my due diligence, and ... well, there is nothing, and I mean _nothing_, like an Apple Watch. I like being able to personalize my watch face. And it's handy for Exercise, too.  And just to let ya'll know, I never pay full price for tech. (Hey, I just realized that's like bags, too - I never pay full price for those either!)

Here's my current watch face, which is the IKEA Halved rug that we recently did for our bedroom.

ETA: I do pay full price for my handcrafted leather watch bands from *Form Function Form*

***I'm not a fangirl, I just like any tech that works, no matter if it's Windows or Apple, and I do NOT count Android-based in my tech world, ever


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Don´t worry! I was supposed to learn English, French and Latin at school next to my mother tongue German. English is the only language that stuck... and I´m actually losing my German the longer I stay put at home. Even my 11-year old speaks English with me almost all day.
> French never really entered my mind. I can halfway read written French, but as soon as I need to talk I draw a total blank. Latin, well- it´s a lost language and was a waste of time...
> The little Spanish I picked up for holidays is barely enough to *order food or buy shoes*...



 What else in Spain does one need? I could eat and go shoe shopping in Spain all day


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Thanks @CobaltBlu for pinning the requested post and for doing Moderator duties. We appreciate you, @papertiger @whateve @indiaink @muchstuff @Megs @Vlad and all of the volunteer mods and authenticators who keep the house running and the lights on. Happy 2021.


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question for the Scarf Mistress- intersected in expanding my scarf collection. Looking at vintage for a number of reasons. I have discovered I don’t like most florals, horsy or baroque styles...they just aren’t me. I  also need more natural versions of colors, as opposed to strong jewel tones, because of my coloring. I would like good quality fabric, but it does not have to be heirloom. My budget would be under $50 for right now. What brands should I be looking at? I only really know that big names like Hermès, Cartier, etc.... since so am a newbie.



Thank you for all your skincare suggestions!

I’ll second the Pucci recommend, as well as some vintage Vera scarves. As for H, if you are willing to clean them, I’ve found a lot of lovely but badly stained scarves for under $100, and quite a few in the $50 price range. A few soaks alternating silk wash and clear water, and they’re soft and wearable and gorgeous. 
Oddly enough, I love my rescues a lot more than my boutique scarves.


----------



## Katinahat

indiaink said:


> Just wanted to do a shout-out to the Apple Watch***.  I was a Skagen Ceramic Watch person until my Fitbit (old Fitbit, none of this modern stuff) finally quit working and was no longer being made. So I did my due diligence, and ... well, there is nothing, and I mean _nothing_, like an Apple Watch. I like being able to personalize my watch face. And it's handy for Exercise, too.  And just to let ya'll know, I never pay full price for tech. (Hey, I just realized that's like bags, too - I never pay full price for those either!)
> 
> Here's my current watch face, which is the IKEA Halved rug that we recently did for our bedroom.
> 
> ETA: I do pay full price for my handcrafted leather watch bands from *Form Function Form*
> 
> ***I'm not a fangirl, I just like any tech that works, no matter if it's Windows or Apple, and I do NOT count Android-based in my tech world, ever
> 
> View attachment 4947059


I love customising the faces too! Yours is very cool. Love the picture! 

I have managed not to purchase any bags in the sales but fell off the band wagon already with other shopping and ordered an updated Apple Watch about 3 hours before I read this post. I love my watch but it’s a 1st generation and the battery isn’t really coping well with a longer run. My DH said I should just get a new one as I have to keep recharging it at about 6pm which isn’t very practical. Went for the smaller gold aluminium with a plum coloured sport loop. Two weeks until it arrives. 

It was a nice distraction from the government announcements of the day. Full lockdown, nothing open, work from home, don’t go out other than for food shopping or exercise and schools all closed again for 4/6 weeks. I’m a key worker so will still be at work managing remote and key worker/vulnerable children’s education. 

DH said I’d earned it with all the running!


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> Happy Monday - a few notes to share
> I carried *Bag 1: Vintage Snakeskin Clutch* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it* and I’ll make a claim for *Challenge 4 - Date night bag*. I carried it while wearing Sous l’Egide de Mars CSGM (adding to the Cashmere Silk Grand Modele/scarf conversation and cross posting a picture), another Eileen Fisher tunic (@SouthernPurseGal, @880 and @keodi), dark grey skinny jeans, Frye studded ankle boots (@SouthernPurseGal) and a neglected Rolex that has been resting in a drawer while I usually wear an Apple Watch (@papertiger, @Cookiefiend, @doni, @SouthernPurseGal watch talk and declarations to wear our watches). I followed @doni‘s suggestion and carried this bag for a short errand to drop off two bags at Goodwill and to pick up Allspice Berries for tonight’s dinner, Alcatra (Portuguese Style Beef Stew). I had beef stew on my mind from a vegetable beef soup mention from @Cookiefiend.
> I also squeezed in a run this morning and I was thinking of @Katinahat and her awesome running milestones from 2020.
> 
> View attachment 4946933
> View attachment 4946934


Wow, you have been busy! Love hearing about everything you’ve been wearing. Congratulations on getting out for a run!


----------



## indiaink

Katinahat said:


> I love customising the faces too! Yours is very cool. Love the picture!
> 
> I have managed not to purchase any bags in the sales but fell off the band wagon already with other shopping and ordered an updated Apple Watch about 3 hours before I read this post. I love my watch but it’s a 1st generation and the battery isn’t really coping well with a longer run. My DH said I should just get a new one as I have to keep recharging it at about 6pm which isn’t very practical. Went for the smaller gold aluminium with a plum coloured sport loop. Two weeks until it arrives.
> 
> It was a nice distraction from the government announcements of the day. Full lockdown, nothing open, work from home, don’t go out other than for food shopping or exercise and schools all closed again for 4/6 weeks. I’m a key worker so will still be at work managing remote and key worker/vulnerable children’s education.
> 
> DH said I’d earned it with all the running!


Thank you!

I bought v 5 in July, and of course 6 came out not long after. DH got the 6 for Christmas. I am very impressed that yours kept going as long as it has - ! Good on you! Shows you took care of it.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4947042
> 
> It is the larger of the two.


It looks great on you dc!  


dcooney4 said:


> Such a great clutch. Love the scarf too!


Thank you! 



indiaink said:


> Just wanted to do a shout-out to the Apple Watch***.  I was a Skagen Ceramic Watch person until my Fitbit (old Fitbit, none of this modern stuff) finally quit working and was no longer being made. So I did my due diligence, and ... well, there is nothing, and I mean _nothing_, like an Apple Watch. I like being able to personalize my watch face. And it's handy for Exercise, too.  And just to let ya'll know, I never pay full price for tech. (Hey, I just realized that's like bags, too - I never pay full price for those either!)
> 
> Here's my current watch face, which is the IKEA Halved rug that we recently did for our bedroom.
> 
> ETA: I do pay full price for my handcrafted leather watch bands from *Form Function Form*
> 
> ***I'm not a fangirl, I just like any tech that works, no matter if it's Windows or Apple, and I do NOT count Android-based in my tech world, ever
> 
> View attachment 4947059


That is such a cool watch face! 


Katinahat said:


> I love customising the faces too! Yours is very cool. Love the picture!
> 
> I have managed not to purchase any bags in the sales but fell off the band wagon already with other shopping and ordered an updated Apple Watch about 3 hours before I read this post. I love my watch but it’s a 1st generation and the battery isn’t really coping well with a longer run. My DH said I should just get a new one as I have to keep recharging it at about 6pm which isn’t very practical. Went for the smaller gold aluminium with a plum coloured sport loop. Two weeks until it arrives.
> 
> It was a nice distraction from the government announcements of the day. Full lockdown, nothing open, work from home, don’t go out other than for food shopping or exercise and schools all closed again for 4/6 weeks. I’m a key worker so will still be at work managing remote and key worker/vulnerable children’s education.
> 
> *DH said I’d earned it with all the running!*


Congrats on your new Apple Watch, it sounds pretty. Your DH’s comment is so sweet!
Sorry to hear of the lockdown announcements.  


Katinahat said:


> Wow, you have been busy! Love hearing about everything you’ve been wearing. Congratulations on getting out for a run!


Thank you @Katinahat!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 4947068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fendi project bag finally arrived today...boy is it in rough shape. But the reward is equal to the challenge, right??? I will have to take pics as I go with this one...it will be the biggest restoration I have done. Fingers crossed!!!! If I pull it off, this bag will be priceless to me. I do love the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947065
> View attachment 4947070
> View attachment 4947078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947071
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947072
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947079


Wow, that is in rough shape! Looking forward to seeing what miracles you can perform!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Happy Monday - a few notes to share
> I carried *Bag 1: Vintage Snakeskin Clutch* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it* and I’ll make a claim for *Challenge 4 - Date night bag*. I carried it while wearing Sous l’Egide de Mars CSGM (adding to the Cashmere Silk Grand Modele/scarf conversation and cross posting a picture), another Eileen Fisher tunic (@SouthernPurseGal, @880 and @keodi), dark grey skinny jeans, Frye studded ankle boots (@SouthernPurseGal) and a neglected Rolex that has been resting in a drawer while I usually wear an Apple Watch (@papertiger, @Cookiefiend, @doni, @SouthernPurseGal watch talk and declarations to wear our watches). I followed @doni‘s suggestion and carried this bag for a short errand to drop off two bags of household items at Goodwill and to pick up Allspice Berries for tonight’s dinner, Alcatra (Portuguese Style Beef Stew). I had beef stew on my mind from a vegetable beef soup mention from @Cookiefiend.
> I also squeezed in a run this morning and I was thinking of @Katinahat and her awesome running milestones from 2020.
> 
> View attachment 4946933
> View attachment 4946934


Very pretty clutch! the  shawl   


BowieFan1971 said:


> Someone asked to see the Patou...here is the women’s scarf. I thought it was going to be a creamy rose pink and beige from the pics and the seller said it was pink. On what planet, I don’t know...cuz it’s orange. And here are the two Patou pocket squares. The seller said they were scarves....um, no. A little too small to even wear as a neckerchief. But I love the Art Deco patterns, so I will use them on my bags and I think maybe I can do more of a necklace with them...I am learning what to look for and ask as I go along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946948
> View attachment 4946945
> View attachment 4946947


Lovely scarves!


More bags said:


> Your Chain knot is truly lovely. I am glad you added one before they disappeared from retail circulation. Best wishes on finding the Cartier watch for you. *I have one on my mind, too (Long term delayed gratification list.)*
> 
> 
> Hi dc, congratulations on your circle bag! Your brother has quite the eye for your style! Would you consider sharing modeling pics - is it the larger or smaller circle bag?
> 
> 
> My pleasure @Cookiefiend. Thank you for doing Scarf Mistress duties, greatly appreciated.
> I hope your face feels better soon post peel.
> I wore one of my watches today after I saw your post.
> 
> 
> I’m adding to @Katinahat’s comment - I am impressed with those of you who speak multiple languages. I studied French through elementary, junior and high school (Grades 4-12) and it is school French. I can help my kiddos with their French homework, so far. I laugh hard when my children’s knowledge of French includes Hermes, Chanel, Cartier and Louis Vuitton.
> 
> These scarves are beautiful @BowieFan1971!


I'm curious, what is on the delayed gratification list? I have  a Cartier tank solo in the small size, but I wear my Rolex Air-king everyday, when I wear it, I have a lot of memories associated with it.


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4947042
> 
> It is the larger of the two.


It looks great on you!


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> Wow, that is in rough shape! Looking forward to seeing what miracles you can perform!


Same here!


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> I’m only able to speak English so always impressed by you folks with multiple languages!


I envy them, too! My siblings are polyglots but I cannot retain anything other than English (and hardly that)! It's unfair, lol!
When I'm living somewhere, I become quite fluent conversationally via immersion, but once I move elsewhere I tend to forget it all disturbingly fast. Language requires practice or it just slips from us.



More bags said:


> Happy Monday - a few notes to share
> I carried *Bag 1: Vintage Snakeskin Clutch* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it* and I’ll make a claim for *Challenge 4 - Date night bag*.
> I also squeezed in a run this morning and I was thinking of @Katinahat and her awesome running milestones from 2020.


Fantastic!!!



BowieFan1971 said:


> I will have to take pics as I go with this one...it will be the biggest restoration I have done. Fingers crossed!!!!


Cannot wait to see how you do. I would not be able to tackle this one. Good luck!



indiaink said:


> I was a Skagen Ceramic Watch person until my Fitbit


6 of my watches are Skagen. They are really great quality. My first was a white ceramic Skagen; 9 years on and it still works wonderfully. 



Katinahat said:


> It was a nice distraction from the government announcements of the day. Full lockdown, nothing open, work from home, don’t go out other than for food shopping or exercise and schools all closed again for 4/6 weeks. I’m a key worker so will still be at work managing remote and key worker/vulnerable children’s education.


I'm so worried about students this year. I don't think anyone will be sitting regular exams, so I think those O/A level kids are going to be hit really hard. The younger kids must be going nuts. And all the teachers and admin... 
Yet, people are protesting masks and ignoring lockdown measures. Unless everyone cooperates, there is no hope for normalcy.
I shared this on the covid thread earlier. 








						Doctor ‘heartbroken’ as crowd chanted ‘Covid is a hoax’
					

A doctor has spoken of his devastation after encountering a crowd of maskless revellers shouting "Covid is a hoax" outside London's St Thomas's hospital on New Year's Eve.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## jblended

On the bag front, I managed to gift 4 bags that have been ready to go since early last year. I noticed a van drive up and park outside my apartment building in the wee hours. As I watched, 6 women came out and started sterilizing the entrance to our building, so I donned a mask and went out to offer them some tea as it was freezing out. Turned out the crew was hired to disinfect common areas in all the buildings on our block. I ran up, made them tea and grabbed the bags that had been patiently waiting to find their new homes. My mother had some shoes she'd put aside to donate so those got included as well. 
Such a stroke of luck that I happened to look out the window and see them drive up. The women were thrilled and the items were all in excellent condition, so I would expect they will be able to use them for years! 
These bags were not included in my total bag count so nothing changes for me, but at least they have found happy homes.

I also decided to tackle the editing of my bags in a slightly different way. I took out the entire collection and categorized the bags by colour. I then picked my least favourite out of each colour group. That gave me 5 bags.
Next, I took out bags that are already quite worn or are very delicate and likely to be worn out quite quickly. This added 4 bags. And then I tossed in the sage green/grey bag I just painted because I'm in the mood to use it, so ended up with 10 bags in total. 
I'll be rotating exclusively between these bags for the next few months.
My movements are limited due to lockdowns and my health not being the best, but I am trying to go for short walks and am volunteering whenever I'm able, so they will get some use.

I'll review these 10 bags in a few months' time and see how I feel about them. I may fall in love with the ones that don't wow me currently, or they may solidify their place in the shed of bags to shed. I figure a couple will definitely need to go soon as they're looking a bit tired, but I still enjoy them so I want to get a little more time with them before they depart.
Hopefully by the time I next review them, charities will be open for donations again (currently not accepting anything). I'm feeling good about using these bags in the meantime. I'm gentle with my things so they'll still be in great shape when the time comes to release them.

We'll see how this plays out... I have a tendency to fall in love with the every bag I'm thinking of letting go of!  I'm such a bag addict, it's not even funny!


----------



## jblended

Sorry to clutter up the thread but, I also wanted to ask a question here since we have so many who are skilled with rehabs. Is there any way to dull or change the colour of a bag's hardware?
My first and oldest Hammitt has aged beautifully and is one of my favourties but I struggle with it because all the hardware is very shiny gold. It's quite loud for my taste. They're now doing brushed gold which is far more subtle but that option wasn't around when I got this bag.
I'd get more use out of it if I managed to dull the hardware somehow. Does anyone have tips?

Edit to include a pic. This may not be the most clear because it's a crop from a photo I shared earlier, but it serves the purpose of showing the very shiny gold studs and rings.
I do so love the bag.


----------



## Vintage Leather

jblended said:


> Sorry to clutter up the thread but, I also wanted to ask a question here since we have so many who are skilled with rehabs. Is there any way to dull or change the colour of a bag's hardware?
> My first and oldest Hammitt has aged beautifully and is one of my favourties but I struggle with it because all the hardware is very shiny gold. It's quite loud for my taste. They're now doing brushed gold which is far more subtle but that option wasn't around when I got this bag.
> I'd get more use out of it if I managed to dull the hardware somehow. Does anyone have tips?


Do you know if hammitt has solid brass hardware or is it plated?


----------



## jblended

Vintage Leather said:


> Do you know if hammitt has solid brass hardware or is it plated?


I think they're plated- yet not a scratch on the studs in all the years I've had and used the bag! I edited to add a pic above if that helps any.


----------



## Vintage Leather

jblended said:


> I think they're plated- yet not a scratch on the studs in all the years I've had and used the bag! I edited to add a pic above if that helps any.


If it was solid, I would have suggested taking some 600 grit sandpaper and making it a brushed brass.

If they’re plated, I think your best bet would be alcohol ink.  Basically, watercolors that are mixed with 99% isopropyl alcohol. You can buy them pre-mixed, or blend them yourself. Tape off anything you don’t want to change the color of, then paint over. If you don’t want to paint, you can also use Copic markers.  You can use a brown for more of an antiqued brass look, a bit of pink for rose gold.  Or go wild and crazy. If you don’t like it, just take a paper towel with a bit of alcohol on it and wipe it clean.

After you get it to a point you like it, you can leave it alone. However, keep in mind that if it gets scratched, or hand sanitizer gets on it, it may lose your pretty designs.

You can seal it with lacquer.  You can use a couple of different lacquers (I’m not sure what’s currently sold); you can also use clear nail polish


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Sorry to clutter up the thread but, I also wanted to ask a question here since we have so many who are skilled with rehabs. Is there any way to dull or change the colour of a bag's hardware?
> My first and oldest Hammitt has aged beautifully and is one of my favourties but I struggle with it because all the hardware is very shiny gold. It's quite loud for my taste. They're now doing brushed gold which is far more subtle but that option wasn't around when I got this bag.
> I'd get more use out of it if I managed to dull the hardware somehow. Does anyone have tips?
> 
> Edit to include a pic. This may not be the most clear because it's a crop from a photo I shared earlier, but it serves the purpose of showing the very shiny gold studs and rings.
> I do so love the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4947522



You could try gently rubbing sandpaper. You'd have to mask all leather parts of the bag and wrap the paper around the tip of a chopstick. Make sure you scratch in every direction and not too deeply in one. A glass nail file or emery board may work too. The problem is, if you don't like it or it doesn't work out you can't go back. 

I would personally just leave it and think how you can work with it the way it is. Perhaps a military inspired look, or Russian boho etc. Try with a minimalist look (everything low-key and the bag's hw as a pop), then maxamilist (so it will 'blend').


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> I'm so worried about students this year. I don't think anyone will be sitting regular exams, so I think those O/A level kids are going to be hit really hard. The younger kids must be going nuts. And all the teachers and admin...
> Yet, people are protesting masks and ignoring lockdown measures. Unless everyone cooperates, there is no hope for normalcy.
> I shared this on the covid thread earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor ‘heartbroken’ as crowd chanted ‘Covid is a hoax’
> 
> 
> A doctor has spoken of his devastation after encountering a crowd of maskless revellers shouting "Covid is a hoax" outside London's St Thomas's hospital on New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.standard.co.uk


That is horrendous and so selfish. Doctors, teachers and other key workers have no choice but to keep going to work. They take personal risks every day and people like that make it worse by spreading.

Teaching is in the top 5 most stressful jobs in the U.K. and US in a regular year. Everyone is an expert on how to do the job better from politicians to media to parents because they all went to school. Teachers do the job because they care, it’s a way of life. Right now it is almost unbearable. The two weeks off have been great but the whole time we’ve had this hanging over us as to what would happen next and been making plans. It’s not easy to get hundreds of children on-line, keep colleagues calm enough to function well and do a job in a way that is so opposite from the way we are trained and have experienced. The stress is horrendous. We’d all rather be back with the the pupils in front of us. They really need to prioritise vaccinating teachers too!

With two teenage DDs, I see it both ways. They suffer so much from not being with friends and having learning on-line. The school we are all at has great provision but it’s their mental health that worries me. And the very little children find online learning really tricky because they can’t read so well.

To bring it back to bags... Its no wonder I have to find ways to let the stress out. Running, dog walks with DH, hanging out with my DDs and, of course, shopping (including for bags!)!


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> On the bag front, I managed to gift 4 bags that have been ready to go since early last year. I noticed a van drive up and park outside my apartment building in the wee hours. As I watched, 6 women came out and started sterilizing the entrance to our building, so I donned a mask and went out to offer them some tea as it was freezing out. Turned out the crew was hired to disinfect common areas in all the buildings on our block. I ran up, made them tea and grabbed the bags that had been patiently waiting to find their new homes. My mother had some shoes she'd put aside to donate so those got included as well.
> Such a stroke of luck that I happened to look out the window and see them drive up. The women were thrilled and the items were all in excellent condition, so I would expect they will be able to use them for years!
> These bags were not included in my total bag count so nothing changes for me, but at least they have found happy homes.
> 
> I also decided to tackle the editing of my bags in a slightly different way. I took out the entire collection and categorized the bags by colour. I then picked my least favourite out of each colour group. That gave me 5 bags.
> Next, I took out bags that are already quite worn or are very delicate and likely to be worn out quite quickly. This added 4 bags. And then I tossed in the sage green/grey bag I just painted because I'm in the mood to use it, so ended up with 10 bags in total.
> I'll be rotating exclusively between these bags for the next few months.
> My movements are limited due to lockdowns and my health not being the best, but I am trying to go for short walks and am volunteering whenever I'm able, so they will get some use.
> 
> I'll review these 10 bags in a few months' time and see how I feel about them. I may fall in love with the ones that don't wow me currently, or they may solidify their place in the shed of bags to shed. I figure a couple will definitely need to go soon as they're looking a bit tired, but I still enjoy them so I want to get a little more time with them before they depart.
> Hopefully by the time I next review them, charities will be open for donations again (currently not accepting anything). I'm feeling good about using these bags in the meantime. I'm gentle with my things so they'll still be in great shape when the time comes to release them.
> 
> We'll see how this plays out... I have a tendency to fall in love with the every bag I'm thinking of letting go of!  I'm such a bag addict, it's not even funny!





jblended said:


> Sorry to clutter up the thread but, I also wanted to ask a question here since we have so many who are skilled with rehabs. Is there any way to dull or change the colour of a bag's hardware?
> My first and oldest Hammitt has aged beautifully and is one of my favourties but I struggle with it because all the hardware is very shiny gold. It's quite loud for my taste. They're now doing brushed gold which is far more subtle but that option wasn't around when I got this bag.
> I'd get more use out of it if I managed to dull the hardware somehow. Does anyone have tips?
> 
> Edit to include a pic. This may not be the most clear because it's a crop from a photo I shared earlier, but it serves the purpose of showing the very shiny gold studs and rings.
> I do so love the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4947522


You have been well organised! That was quite a task you gave yourself! I actually really like the gold on your lovely bag but I get that some people don’t like the shine.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> Congrats on your new Apple Watch, it sounds pretty. Your DH’s comment is so sweet!
> Sorry to hear of the lockdown announcements.
> 
> @Katinahat!


Thanks @More bags! I’m very lucky to have such a gentle, kind and supportive DH. He’s just quietly in tune with what I need and at my side through thick and thin. I think lockdown has made me appreciate our relationship so much more. 

And he’s great on picking up handbag hints buying both my new Alexa and Bayswater tote last year and others previously!


----------



## doni

whateve said:


> My grandparents were German. Both came to the US when they were young so they mostly spoke English but used some German words. I know a teeny bit of German because of that.



Nice. I always find it bizarre to think how German used to be the second language and so prominent in the US which I only learnt when I lived there.

In my case, I use four languages on a daily basis, plus Italian thrown in several times a week. As I age I find it more of a challenge. I learnt languages late and I don’t think I am particularly talented at them. So I notice it becomes more of an effort expressing myself, like I have stopped improving on any of them and I get increasingly confused with so many words. 

My kids are fully bilingual German/Spanish plus English and they are fully fluent in all three (I swear my daughter’s English is actually better than her Spanish). But they don’t speak any language perfectly like a native, and make mistakes in all. So everything has its pros and cons...



Vintage Leather said:


> I’ll second the Pucci recommend, as well as some vintage Vera scarves. As for H, if you are willing to clean them, I’ve found a lot of lovely but badly stained scarves for under $100, and quite a few in the $50 price range. A few soaks alternating silk wash and clear water, and they’re soft and wearable and gorgeous.
> Oddly enough, I love my rescues a lot more than my boutique scarves.



Ah, I have a vintage Vera scarf that I got in a flea market in Annapolis. Had never heard of them before. They are very cool.

I don’t think that is odd at all!



Katinahat said:


> I have managed not to purchase any bags in the sales but fell off the band wagon already with other shopping and ordered an updated Apple Watch about 3 hours before I read this post. I love my watch but it’s a 1st generation and the battery isn’t really coping well with a longer run. My DH said I should just get a new one as I have to keep recharging it at about 6pm which isn’t very practical. Went for the smaller gold aluminium with a plum coloured sport loop. Two weeks until it arrives.





indiaink said:


> I bought v 5 in July, and of course 6 came out not long after. DH got the 6 for Christmas. I am very impressed that yours kept going as long as it has - ! Good on you! Shows you took care of it.



There you are getting the next update of the Apple Watch while I buy a Rolex from the 70s... I rest my case 



papertiger said:


> What else in Spain does one need? I could eat and go shoe shopping in Spain all day



I don’t know, maybe: Un bolso de Loewe por favor?   

When my kids were little, the day dream project I had with friends was to open a Spanish children shoe shop in Germany. To this date I don’t know where people in the rest of the world get shoes for their kids.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow - this thread is flying! I am so far behind, but I have read with interest the many conversations about skin care and watches - both discussions near and dear to my heart.
> 
> My skin is a bit of a mess right now, I did a home peel that made my skin very angry and I am still dealing with discoloration on the right side. I read/watch a couple of you-tube Vloggers (? I think that's what you call them?) and have been gradually adding a few of the products for moisturizing and such. I've had to back off on the vitamin C serums and the lactic acid serum because my face got very red and scaly.
> 
> I wear a watch if I leave the house, I hate pulling my phone out to see the time - a watch is much better IMHO. Only one of my sons wears a watch though, the other 2 pull out their phones.  I feel bad sometimes though because I primarily wear my Apple Watch... I have 3 beautiful watches (Cartier, David Yurman, and Ulysses Nardin) and they just don't get worn as often as they deserve.
> 
> Maybe I'll make that one of my Goals for 2021.
> 
> 
> Thank you More bags for starting or encouraging a challenge - I appreciate it and I also miss @Sparkletastic  - I hope she's okay.
> 
> I will participate in Take the Tag Off and in the Putting Bags to Shed in the Shed. These are both kind of similar, except it will decide who stays and who goes.
> Last year I had 3 bags that didn't get worn at all  ... The Le Tanneur, the H Vespa, and the Colab. The Le Tanneur is white (but with FAB yellow sides) and I don't carry a white bag often, but sometimes you NEED one. The Vespa got pushed aside for the Lederer Kelly style toile bag. And the CoLab is fun, but not great quality - I think it will be perhaps a bag for the shed. So I'll wear the Le Tanneur (even though it's white) and the CoLab.
> I also had 3 bags that were worn only once or twice last year - the green Alligator, the Coach Dinky, and a Gerard Darel tote. Of these 3 - I think the Gerard Darel might be heading to the shed too. It is too floppy and unstructured for me.
> 
> I need to participate in the Empty the Pantry/Freezer party!
> I'm still working on my 2021 goals, but one will be to wear my nice watches.
> @dcooney4 and @jblended - I hope you're feeling better!


Please LMK if that Alligator ever begins to displease you!!!
Nice to see you here. I was wondering if you were maybe cutting back on non-scarf threads, LOL


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Someone asked to see the Patou...here is the women’s scarf. I thought it was going to be a creamy rose pink and beige from the pics and the seller said it was pink. On what planet, I don’t know...cuz it’s orange. And here are the two Patou pocket squares. The seller said they were scarves....um, no. A little too small to even wear as a neckerchief. But I love the Art Deco patterns, so I will use them on my bags and I think maybe I can do more of a necklace with them...I am learning what to look for and ask as I go along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946948
> View attachment 4946945
> View attachment 4946947


Oh I love these geometrics! What a bummer that they are so small.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

Vintage Leather said:


> If they’re plated, I think your best bet would be alcohol ink.


Thanks! I'll try that. I like the idea of removing it if it doesn't look the way I want. I don't want to risk permanently ruining the hardware, so this seems the best way to go about it. 


papertiger said:


> I would personally just leave it and think how you can work with it the way it is. Perhaps a military inspired look, or Russian boho etc. Try with a minimalist look (everything low-key and the bag's hw as a pop), then maxamilist (so it will 'blend').


Generally, that's what I do. I can't go maximalist as that's not my style at all, but usually I will go minimalist. All black is my uniform and my bags tend to be the 'pop' in my outfit. When I'm not in all black, I wear this bag with my army green jeans because I like the way the red zip looks against that particular shade of green.
Oddly, this bag also makes a co-ord set with my favourite Etienne Marcel jeans (coated black skinny jeans with red zippers at the front pockets). It's like they were designed together, lol.
Pic attached because my words would not do justice to the exact match!




Katinahat said:


> You have been well organised! That was quite a task you gave yourself! I actually really like the gold on your lovely bag but I get that some people don’t like the shine.


I like it too and especially the red zipper, but the connector rings at the top and the lobster clasp, as well as the studs, really reflect light when I'm out. I always feel like people are staring at me because the bag caught their attention. 
I'll see if I can safely experiment, and if not, I will continue to enjoy it as is.


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> That is horrendous and so selfish. Doctors, teachers and other key workers have no choice but to keep going to work. They take personal risks every day and people like that make it worse by spreading.
> 
> Teaching is in the top 5 most stressful jobs in the U.K. and US in a regular year. Everyone is an expert on how to do the job better from politicians to media to parents because they all went to school. Teachers do the job because they care, it’s a way of life. Right now it is almost unbearable. The two weeks off have been great but the whole time we’ve had this hanging over us as to what would happen next and been making plans. It’s not easy to get hundreds of children on-line, keep colleagues calm enough to function well and do a job in a way that is so opposite from the way we are trained and have experienced. The stress is horrendous. We’d all rather be back with the the pupils in front of us. They really need to prioritise vaccinating teachers too!
> 
> With two teenage DDs, I see it both ways. They suffer so much from not being with friends and having learning on-line. The school we are all at has great provision but it’s their mental health that worries me. And the very little children find online learning really tricky because they can’t read so well.
> 
> To bring it back to bags... Its no wonder I have to find ways to let the stress out. Running, dog walks with DH, hanging out with my DDs and, of course, shopping (including for bags!)!


Please accept a virtual hug from me!


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> Russian boho etc.


Btw, what would Russian boho look like? Are we talking Babushka-inspired patterned dresses?


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thanks! I'll try that. I like the idea of removing it if it doesn't look the way I want. I don't want to risk permanently ruining the hardware, so this seems the best way to go about it.
> 
> Generally, that's what I do. I can't go maximalist as that's not my style at all, but usually I will go minimalist. All black is my uniform and my bags tend to be the 'pop' in my outfit. When I'm not in all black, I wear this bag with my army green jeans because I like the way the red zip looks against that particular shade of green.
> Oddly, this bag also makes a co-ord set with my favourite Etienne Marcel jeans (coated black skinny jeans with red zippers at the front pockets). It's like they were designed together, lol.
> Pic attached because my words would not do justice to the exact match!
> View attachment 4947641
> 
> 
> I like it too and especially the red zipper, but the connector rings at the top and the lobster clasp, as well as the studs, really reflect light when I'm out. I always feel like people are staring at me because the bag caught their attention.
> I'll see if I can safely experiment, and if not, I will continue to enjoy it as is.


I love it just as is. It looks wonderful with those pants.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Btw, what would Russian boho look like? Are we talking Babushka-inspired patterned dresses?



Usually folk inspired, layered, rich colours and embroidery, mixed metallic embellishment, mixed slim/wide silhouettes, huge contrasts of textures. Think Russian Empire ethnicities, pre-1917 and Russian fairy tails and history. 

When you said babushka, I immediately thought of Gucci AW2008 (it was the name of the collection). I think I have most things from that collection, I even wore it head to toe under my robe for graduation (but with my grans clutch). You also remind me I need my skirt fixed (the button can only be sewn on by opening the entire skirt up)


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Usually folk inspired, layered, rich colours and embroidery, mixed metallic embellishment, mixed slim/wide silhouettes, huge contrasts of textures. Think Russian Empire ethnicities, pre-1917 and Russian *fairy tails* and history.
> 
> When you said babushka, I immediately thought of Gucci AW2008 (it was the name of the collection). I think I have most things from that collection, I even wore it head to toe under my robe for graduation (but with my grans clutch). You also remind me I need my skirt fixed (the button can only be sewn on by opening the entire skirt up)



FAIRY TALES (FFS!)


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> FAIRY TALES (FFS!)


we knew what you meant!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I love it just as is. It looks wonderful with those pants.


Thanks. I love your Tony, too.
And yes, the jeans are a crazy good match, aren't they?
It's hard to capture on camera just how blingy the hardware is on this bag.  The other Hammitts I have are not like that at all. I can see why they discontinued that shiny yellow gold; it's like a lighthouse beacon when you're out in the sunlight. 



papertiger said:


> Usually folk inspired, layered, rich colours and embroidery, mixed metallic embellishment, mixed slim/wide silhouettes, huge contrasts of textures. Think Russian Empire ethnicities, pre-1917 and Russian fairy tales and history.
> 
> When you said babushka, I immediately thought of Gucci AW2008 (it was the name of the collection). I think I have most things from that collection, I even wore it head to toe under my robe for graduation (but with my grans clutch). You also remind me I need my skirt fixed (the button can only be sewn on by opening the entire skirt up)


Ah! I see now, thanks for explaining. The Gucci looks are divine. I can see someone much more stylish than myself pulling these looks off. I would be punishing the general public with my attempts if I ever tried to venture this far out of my usual style. 



keodi said:


> we knew what you meant!


Indeed! But I laughed hard at the correction. I find my typos make me stomp my feet, too!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> On the bag front, I managed to gift 4 bags that have been ready to go since early last year. I noticed a van drive up and park outside my apartment building in the wee hours. As I watched, 6 women came out and started sterilizing the entrance to our building, so I donned a mask and went out to offer them some tea as it was freezing out. Turned out the crew was hired to disinfect common areas in all the buildings on our block. I ran up, made them tea and grabbed the bags that had been patiently waiting to find their new homes. My mother had some shoes she'd put aside to donate so those got included as well.
> Such a stroke of luck that I happened to look out the window and see them drive up. The women were thrilled and the items were all in excellent condition, so I would expect they will be able to use them for years!
> These bags were not included in my total bag count so nothing changes for me, but at least they have found happy homes.
> 
> I also decided to tackle the editing of my bags in a slightly different way. I took out the entire collection and categorized the bags by colour. I then picked my least favourite out of each colour group. That gave me 5 bags.
> Next, I took out bags that are already quite worn or are very delicate and likely to be worn out quite quickly. This added 4 bags. And then I tossed in the sage green/grey bag I just painted because I'm in the mood to use it, so ended up with 10 bags in total.
> I'll be rotating exclusively between these bags for the next few months.
> My movements are limited due to lockdowns and my health not being the best, but I am trying to go for short walks and am volunteering whenever I'm able, so they will get some use.
> 
> I'll review these 10 bags in a few months' time and see how I feel about them. I may fall in love with the ones that don't wow me currently, or they may solidify their place in the shed of bags to shed. I figure a couple will definitely need to go soon as they're looking a bit tired, but I still enjoy them so I want to get a little more time with them before they depart.
> Hopefully by the time I next review them, charities will be open for donations again (currently not accepting anything). I'm feeling good about using these bags in the meantime. I'm gentle with my things so they'll still be in great shape when the time comes to release them.
> 
> We'll see how this plays out... I have a tendency to fall in love with the every bag I'm thinking of letting go of!  I'm such a bag addict, it's not even funny!



Wow! I’m impressed! You will really get a great curated collection in no time! I love the spot donation! I wish someone would just hand ME a brand new looking bag out of the blue! LOL


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow! I’m impressed! You will really get a great curated collection in no time! I love the spot donation! I wish someone would just hand ME a brand new looking bag out of the blue! LOL


I got really lucky! It's not usually so easy to find people to gift to.
And I wouldn't wish that someone does that to you; it's the unexpected gifted bags that have caused my collection to double in 2 years! 
I'm very grateful for the gifts, of course, but the extent of my collection is worrying.
I'm still at 38 bags (those 4 were already set aside for donating so were not included in my count). I'm hoping that I can release more and more as time passes. If I can edit down to 16 favourite bags, I'll be happy to shop my own bag closet for another decade.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Usually folk inspired, layered, rich colours and embroidery, mixed metallic embellishment, mixed slim/wide silhouettes, huge contrasts of textures. Think Russian Empire ethnicities, pre-1917 and Russian fairy tails and history.
> 
> When you said babushka, I immediately thought of Gucci AW2008 (it was the name of the collection). I think I have most things from that collection, I even wore it head to toe under my robe for graduation (but with my grans clutch). You also remind me I need my skirt fixed (the button can only be sewn on by opening the entire skirt up)


Sumptuous and gorgeous, but a look that only a very particular person/personality to pull off and not look they are in a costume. For those that can, if you love it, wear it! I love to see women rocking strong looks like this, even if, or especially because, I can’t.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> I got really lucky! It's not usually so easy to find people to gift to.
> And I wouldn't wish that someone does that to you; it's the unexpected gifted bags that have caused my collection to double in 2 years!
> I'm very grateful for the gifts, of course, but the extent of my collection is worrying.
> I'm still at 38 bags (those 4 were already set aside for donating so were not included in my count). I'm hoping that I can release more and more as time passes. If I can edit down to 16 favourite bags, I'll be happy to shop my own bag closet for another decade.


Since I would only be fantasizing about someone running up and handing me a perfect bag that I would love....LOL


----------



## indiaink

jblended said:


> Sorry to clutter up the thread but, I also wanted to ask a question here since we have so many who are skilled with rehabs. Is there any way to dull or change the colour of a bag's hardware?
> My first and oldest Hammitt has aged beautifully and is one of my favourties but I struggle with it because all the hardware is very shiny gold. It's quite loud for my taste. They're now doing brushed gold which is far more subtle but that option wasn't around when I got this bag.
> I'd get more use out of it if I managed to dull the hardware somehow. Does anyone have tips?
> 
> Edit to include a pic. This may not be the most clear because it's a crop from a photo I shared earlier, but it serves the purpose of showing the very shiny gold studs and rings.
> I do so love the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4947522


Gold nailpolish? Mask off the area around one ring, try it out.  If that's the look you want, then careful full speed ahead, having masked the area around each spot with painter's tape. It's relatively easily removable with q-tips and acetone.


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> Gold nailpolish? Mask off the area around one ring, try it out.  If that's the look you want, then careful full speed ahead, having masked the area around each spot with painter's tape. It's relatively easily removable with q-tips and acetone.


*+1*

Many of the hobby shops sell very fine, tiny art brushes that you could use to accomplish this.
Or just use the nail polish brush.
Be sure to use painter's tape, not masking tape.


----------



## jblended

indiaink said:


> Gold nailpolish? Mask off the area around one ring, try it out.  If that's the look you want, then careful full speed ahead, having masked the area around each spot with painter's tape. It's relatively easily removable with q-tips and acetone.


Ooh! Brilliant suggestion! I don't wear a stitch of makeup so I don't have any but I'm certain I could borrow some from my neighbour.
It's easier than ordering and waiting for alcohol ink. I'm impatient! 


RT1 said:


> Be sure to use painter's tape, not masking tape.


Duly noted, thank you very much.

I'll try and report back.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Very pretty clutch! the  shawl
> 
> I'm curious, what is on the delayed gratification list? I have  a Cartier tank solo in the small size, but I wear my Rolex Air-king everyday, when I wear it, I have a lot of memories associated with it.


Thank you for your kind words keodi.  
Both of your watches sound lovely, especially the sentimental Air-king.
I have a Cartier Tank Francaise on my wish list. I’ve admired Cartier Tank watches for a long time. I am not moving forward to buy one anytime soon. I am getting low wears of my Rolex right now. I used to wear it everyday until it was rested by my Apple Watch.




jblended said:


> Yet, people are protesting masks and ignoring lockdown measures. Unless everyone cooperates, there is no hope for normalcy.
> I shared this on the covid thread earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor ‘heartbroken’ as crowd chanted ‘Covid is a hoax’
> 
> 
> A doctor has spoken of his devastation after encountering a crowd of maskless revellers shouting "Covid is a hoax" outside London's St Thomas's hospital on New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.standard.co.uk





jblended said:


> On the bag front, I managed to gift 4 bags that have been ready to go since early last year. I noticed a van drive up and park outside my apartment building in the wee hours. As I watched, 6 women came out and started sterilizing the entrance to our building, so I donned a mask and went out to offer them some tea as it was freezing out. Turned out the crew was hired to disinfect common areas in all the buildings on our block. I ran up, made them tea and grabbed the bags that had been patiently waiting to find their new homes. My mother had some shoes she'd put aside to donate so those got included as well.
> Such a stroke of luck that I happened to look out the window and see them drive up. The women were thrilled and the items were all in excellent condition, so I would expect they will be able to use them for years!
> These bags were not included in my total bag count so nothing changes for me, but at least they have found happy homes.
> 
> I also decided to tackle the editing of my bags in a slightly different way. I took out the entire collection and categorized the bags by colour. I then picked my least favourite out of each colour group. That gave me 5 bags.
> Next, I took out bags that are already quite worn or are very delicate and likely to be worn out quite quickly. This added 4 bags. And then I tossed in the sage green/grey bag I just painted because I'm in the mood to use it, so ended up with 10 bags in total.
> I'll be rotating exclusively between these bags for the next few months.
> My movements are limited due to lockdowns and my health not being the best, but I am trying to go for short walks and am volunteering whenever I'm able, so they will get some use.
> 
> I'll review these 10 bags in a few months' time and see how I feel about them. I may fall in love with the ones that don't wow me currently, or they may solidify their place in the shed of bags to shed. I figure a couple will definitely need to go soon as they're looking a bit tired, but I still enjoy them so I want to get a little more time with them before they depart.
> Hopefully by the time I next review them, charities will be open for donations again (currently not accepting anything). I'm feeling good about using these bags in the meantime. I'm gentle with my things so they'll still be in great shape when the time comes to release them.
> 
> We'll see how this plays out... I have a tendency to fall in love with the every bag I'm thinking of letting go of!  I'm such a bag addict, it's not even funny!


Lovely donation story! I am sure you made their day!
Great bag rotation idea. I look forward to hearing how it worked for you.
I believe @papertiger also does a seasonal mini collection.


Katinahat said:


> That is horrendous and so selfish. Doctors, teachers and other key workers have no choice but to keep going to work. They take personal risks every day and people like that make it worse by spreading.
> 
> Teaching is in the top 5 most stressful jobs in the U.K. and US in a regular year. Everyone is an expert on how to do the job better from politicians to media to parents because they all went to school. Teachers do the job because they care, it’s a way of life. Right now it is almost unbearable. The two weeks off have been great but the whole time we’ve had this hanging over us as to what would happen next and been making plans. It’s not easy to get hundreds of children on-line, keep colleagues calm enough to function well and do a job in a way that is so opposite from the way we are trained and have experienced. The stress is horrendous. We’d all rather be back with the the pupils in front of us. They really need to prioritise vaccinating teachers too!
> 
> With two teenage DDs, I see it both ways. They suffer so much from not being with friends and having learning on-line. The school we are all at has great provision but it’s their mental health that worries me. And the very little children find online learning really tricky because they can’t read so well.
> 
> To bring it back to bags... Its no wonder I have to find ways to let the stress out. Running, dog walks with DH, hanging out with my DDs and, of course, shopping (including for bags!)!





Katinahat said:


> Thanks @More bags! I’m very lucky to have such a gentle, kind and supportive DH. He’s just quietly in tune with what I need and at my side through thick and thin. I think lockdown has made me appreciate our relationship so much more.
> 
> And he’s great on picking up handbag hints buying both my new Alexa and Bayswater tote last year and others previously!


Aww, he sounds amazing!

@papertiger thank you For the clutch and CSGM love. I enjoyed the pics you shared to visualize Russian boho style.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ok...end of day one.
-Thorough cleaning and conditioning. -Used permanent marker in the brown stripes, paint on trim (after a light sanding) and khaki stripes. 
-Repaired strap and did enough touch up paint to blend worn areas- decided to leave them a little worn looking 
-Seller said zipper doesn’t work but it does! Just got off track but now is ok. 
-Removed finish over raised part of logo, left slightly distressed


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok...end of day one.
> -Thorough cleaning and conditioning. -Used permanent marker in the brown stripes, paint on trim (after a light sanding) and khaki stripes.
> -Repaired strap and did enough touch up paint to blend worn areas- decided to leave them a little worn looking
> -Seller said zipper doesn’t work but it does! Just got off track but now is ok.
> -Removed finish over raised part of logo, left slightly distressed
> View attachment 4947873
> View attachment 4947873
> View attachment 4947874
> View attachment 4947875
> View attachment 4947877
> View attachment 4947878
> View attachment 4947880


Your day one made this bag look amazing! I am interested to see how it transforms under your care!


----------



## Hazzelnut

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 4947871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...end of day one.
> -Thorough cleaning and conditioning. -Used permanent marker in the brown stripes, paint on trim (after a light sanding) and khaki stripes.
> -Repaired strap and did enough touch up paint to blend worn areas- decided to leave them a little worn looking
> -Seller said zipper doesn’t work but it does! Just got off track but now is ok.
> -Removed finish over raised part of logo, left slightly distressed
> View attachment 4947873
> View attachment 4947873
> View attachment 4947874
> View attachment 4947875
> View attachment 4947877
> View attachment 4947878
> View attachment 4947880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947871



Looks fantastic!


----------



## dcooney4

Wore my circle bag again today. I could so easily stay in this bag. Tomorrow pup goes back for recheck so will not be carrying a bag. But at least I have gift one worn twice.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I have to say...I am so impressed with coated canvas bags in general. LV, Gucci, now Fendi- I have seen bags that are 20, 30, 40 years old and gotten use or even abused, but that are still in useable shape and that with some care, look amazing! I know the construction is part of it too, but the material’s durability is outstanding! On the contemporary threads, people crap on canvas and say things like “I only buy leather” or “I would never spend X dollars on a canvas bag.” Once upon a time, I would never have understood it either. But now I very much do! You really can beat these bags to hell and have them forever! And they are so lightweight!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Thank you for your kind words keodi.
> Both of your watches sound lovely, especially the sentimental Air-king.
> I have a Cartier Tank Francaise on my wish list. I’ve admired Cartier Tank watches for a long time. I am not moving forward to buy one anytime soon. I am getting low wears of my Rolex right now. I used to wear it everyday until it was rested by my Apple Watch.
> View attachment 4947753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely donation story! I am sure you made their day!
> Great bag rotation idea. I look forward to hearing how it worked for you.
> I believe @papertiger also does a seasonal mini collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, he sounds amazing!
> 
> @papertiger thank you For the clutch and CSGM love. I enjoyed the pics you shared to visualize Russian boho style.


Nice Cartier choice! the tank was my first watch, but I bought the small, and after several years it was hard to read, so I picked up the Tank solo instead.


BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 4947871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...end of day one.
> -Thorough cleaning and conditioning. -Used permanent marker in the brown stripes, paint on trim (after a light sanding) and khaki stripes.
> -Repaired strap and did enough touch up paint to blend worn areas- decided to leave them a little worn looking
> -Seller said zipper doesn’t work but it does! Just got off track but now is ok.
> -Removed finish over raised part of logo, left slightly distressed
> View attachment 4947873
> View attachment 4947873
> View attachment 4947874
> View attachment 4947875
> View attachment 4947877
> View attachment 4947878
> View attachment 4947880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947871


Wow day one looks Amazing!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

@jblended i loved your donation story. I did exactly the same with an arm full of massaccesi bags at my office for my birthday a few months ago.
Where is @Sparkletastic ?

Question: this 14k classic is totally affordable without forgoing saving up for the convertible in the short run (or I could get this for a yellow gold watch *and* the Baume & Mercier white gold blue MOP diamonds watch for a white gold alternative):


But is it classic and everyday wearable or is it boring, predictable, stuffy and outdated? I'm honestly not sure.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

This is the white gold option I'm looking at. 

Both watches are going for roughly the cost of materials.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Thank you for your kind words keodi.
> Both of your watches sound lovely, especially the sentimental Air-king.
> I have a Cartier Tank Francaise on my wish list. I’ve admired Cartier Tank watches for a long time. I am not moving forward to buy one anytime soon. I am getting low wears of my Rolex right now. I used to wear it everyday until it was rested by my Apple Watch.
> View attachment 4947753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely donation story! I am sure you made their day!
> Great bag rotation idea. I look forward to hearing how it worked for you.
> I believe @papertiger also does a seasonal mini collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, he sounds amazing!
> 
> @papertiger thank you For the clutch and CSGM love. I enjoyed the pics you shared to visualize Russian boho style.


Not to enable you or anything... but my Cartier Tank Francaise is 30 years old, and still beautiful. I still wear it, but for dressier occasions... hopefully those will come back! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 4947871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...end of day one.
> -Thorough cleaning and conditioning. -Used permanent marker in the brown stripes, paint on trim (after a light sanding) and khaki stripes.
> -Repaired strap and did enough touch up paint to blend worn areas- decided to leave them a little worn looking
> -Seller said zipper doesn’t work but it does! Just got off track but now is ok.
> -Removed finish over raised part of logo, left slightly distressed
> View attachment 4947873
> View attachment 4947873
> View attachment 4947874
> View attachment 4947875
> View attachment 4947877
> View attachment 4947878
> View attachment 4947880


Well now... that’s fantastic! Holy moly, I can’t believe how much it’s improved! Wow! 

@SouthernPurseGal - both watches are lovely, though I do like the Baume & Mercier best... I think it depends on which you’d get the most use from. Would you wear yellow gold, or white gold more, a more flash watch or a more classic watch? Would you be concerned for one over the other?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I would prefer the flashier watch because in white gold I think people will assume it's a fashion watch in stainless steel and crystals and not give it any thought. The yellow gold watch I do like, but it seems a bit showy to be obviously a solid gold watch, and it is a bit less "me". And I will bother to wear it more if I'm in love with the face and I am more in love with a (yellow or white  gold) blue MOP face watch than any other kind of watch.


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 4947871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...end of day one.
> -Thorough cleaning and conditioning. -Used permanent marker in the brown stripes, paint on trim (after a light sanding) and khaki stripes.
> -Repaired strap and did enough touch up paint to blend worn areas- decided to leave them a little worn looking
> -Seller said zipper doesn’t work but it does! Just got off track but now is ok.
> -Removed finish over raised part of logo, left slightly distressed
> View attachment 4947873
> View attachment 4947873
> View attachment 4947874
> View attachment 4947875
> View attachment 4947877
> View attachment 4947878
> View attachment 4947880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947871


Amazing! You obviously had a plan of attack on this gorgeous piece! What magic did you do on the lining?

ETA: I just noticed you wrote ‘end of day one’ - I should be more patient! Too much caffeine!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have to say...I am so impressed with coated canvas bags in general. LV, Gucci, now Fendi- I have seen bags that are 20, 30, 40 years old and gotten use or even abused, but that are still in useable shape and that with some care, look amazing! I know the construction is part of it too, but the material’s durability is outstanding! On the contemporary threads, people crap on canvas and say things like “I only buy leather” or “I would never spend X dollars on a canvas bag.” Once upon a time, I would never have understood it either. But now I very much do! You really can beat these bags to hell and have them forever! And they are so lightweight!


It looks so much better already.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> @jblended i loved your donation story. I did exactly the same with an arm full of massaccesi bags at my office for my birthday a few months ago.
> Where is @Sparkletastic ?
> 
> Question: this 14k classic is totally affordable without forgoing saving up for the convertible in the short run (or I could get this for a yellow gold watch *and* the Baume & Mercier white gold blue MOP diamonds watch for a white gold alternative):
> View attachment 4948032
> 
> But is it classic and everyday wearable or is it boring, predictable, stuffy and outdated? I'm honestly not sure.


I really like this.  It can be casual as well as dressy. Love the links of the bracelet.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4948039
> 
> This is the white gold option I'm looking at.
> 
> Both watches are going for roughly the cost of materials.


That blue face is stunning!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Not to enable you or anything... but my Cartier Tank Francaise is 30 years old, and still beautiful. I still wear it, but for dressier occasions... hopefully those will come back!


Hi @Cookiefiend, thank you for your lovely comment. It warms my heart to know you still love and wear your Cartier Tank Francaise, especially for the past 30 years! I admire your style and the way your wear your beautiful scarves!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I've made three offers but I think I'm gonna have to wait until my next paycheck to strike a deal with this seller. The Tiffany watch I feel I can live without but maybe not the blue MOP.


dcooney4 said:


> That blue face is stunning!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I've made three offers but I think I'm gonna have to wait until my next paycheck to strike a deal with this seller. The Tiffany watch I feel I can live without but maybe not the blue MOP.


Go with your gut. The blue face is unique.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Hi @Cookiefiend, thank you for your lovely comment. It warms my heart to know you still love and wear your Cartier Tank Francaise, especially for the past 30 years! I admire your style and the way your wear your beautiful scarves!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I think I will! My current discretionary cash flow just got zapped though.
I paid off my credit card, my eBay seller fees and my order to massaccesi got bloated and paid off so I don't actually have enough mad money for the blue faced watch now but I think in a week I will.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have to say...I am so impressed with coated canvas bags in general. LV, Gucci, now Fendi- I have seen bags that are 20, 30, 40 years old and gotten use or even abused, but that are still in useable shape and that with some care, look amazing! I know the construction is part of it too, but the material’s durability is outstanding! On the contemporary threads, people crap on canvas and say things like “I only buy leather” or “I would never spend X dollars on a canvas bag.” Once upon a time, I would never have understood it either. But now I very much do! You really can beat these bags to hell and have them forever! And they are so lightweight!


I agree with you on the durability and lightweight features of a coated canvas bag. Touching on @Jereni’s and @Katinahat’s *bag that started it all* ...
After my older DS was born, I planned to return to work after a one year Maternity Leave. In preparation for heading back to work my husband and I visited Louis Vuitton. He picked out the *Batignolles Horizontal* (BH) as a going back to work gift. Oh how I loved that bag, it was lightweight, had flat shoulder straps, the perfect strap drop, sat comfortably on my shoulder and close to my body. I wore it to work and casually. Then I discovered the Purse Forum and bought additional bags. I owned the BH for 11 years and only released it in 2019 in a one in one out after I added a Garden Party to my wardrobe.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> Your Chain knot is truly lovely. I am glad you added one before they disappeared from retail circulation. Best wishes on finding the Cartier watch for you. I have one on my mind, too (Long term delayed gratification list.)
> ’


Thank you.  It will probably be a while before I get a watch, perhaps not till the end of the year, but I do love the classic Tank Solo with the black strap for a daily wear watch.  The Tank Francaise you posted is gorgeous!  Some of the Panthere watches are very pretty too!  Still have to do some research and figure out which one to pick.

@Cookiefiend glad to hear that your watch is in perfect shape and loved and used for 30 years.



dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4947042
> 
> It is the larger of the two.


Love your circle bag!  Hope Ryder has a good recheck tomorrow.



cowgirlsboots said:


> Happy New Year to all of you!
> I seem to have stayed in my holiday bubble for a bit too long! The thread has gone off in such a speed I feel overwhelmed trying to read up on all the messages...  but I´m here now.
> I hope you all are doing well!


I understand how you feel -- happens to me as well when I miss a few days of reading the thread.  I just jump in and join the ongoing conversations, and then go back and try to read the previous posts when I have time.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> I agree with you on the durability and lightweight features of a coated canvas bag. Touching on @Jereni‘s and @Katinahat’s bag that started it all ...
> After my older DS was born, I planned to return to work after a one year Maternity Leave. In preparation for heading back to work my husband and I visited Louis Vuitton. He picked out the Batignolles Horizontal (BH) as a going back to work gift. Oh how I loved that bag, it was lightweight, had flat shoulder straps, the perfect strap drop, sat comfortably on my shoulder and close to my body. I wore it to work and casually. Then I discovered the Purse Forum and bought additional bags. I owned the BH for 11 years and only released it in 2019 in a one in one out after I added a Garden Party to my wardrobe.
> View attachment 4948277
> 
> View attachment 4948278
> View attachment 4948279


It is a lovely bag! Are you as happy with the GP? 
I ask because it can’t go on your shoulder?


----------



## indiaink

Cookiefiend said:


> It is a lovely bag! Are you as happy with the GP?
> I ask because it can’t go on your shoulder?


I’m not the person you asked the question of - but I have a GP 36 that I just carried to work yesterday - and it’s not working for me because it doesn’t go over the shoulder at all, I usually have quite a load. When I bought it about a month ago I didn’t know how it would work, and we were on holiday break so ... alas, while it’s a great bag (of course) it’s not working for me and will have to be moved on.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> @jblended i loved your donation story. I did exactly the same with an arm full of massaccesi bags at my office for my birthday a few months ago.
> Where is @Sparkletastic ?
> 
> Question: this 14k classic is totally affordable without forgoing saving up for the convertible in the short run (or I could get this for a yellow gold watch *and* the Baume & Mercier white gold blue MOP diamonds watch for a white gold alternative):
> View attachment 4948032
> 
> But is it classic and everyday wearable or is it boring, predictable, stuffy and outdated? I'm honestly not sure.


Elegant, classic but not too dressy for everyday. I think it’s gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> I agree with you on the durability and lightweight features of a coated canvas bag. Touching on @Jereni’s and @Katinahat’s bag that started it all ...
> After my older DS was born, I planned to return to work after a one year Maternity Leave. In preparation for heading back to work my husband and I visited Louis Vuitton. He picked out the Batignolles Horizontal (BH) as a going back to work gift. Oh how I loved that bag, it was lightweight, had flat shoulder straps, the perfect strap drop, sat comfortably on my shoulder and close to my body. I wore it to work and casually. Then I discovered the Purse Forum and bought additional bags. I owned the BH for 11 years and only released it in 2019 in a one in one out after I added a Garden Party to my wardrobe.
> View attachment 4948277
> 
> View attachment 4948278
> View attachment 4948279


What a lovely story and great pictures. So touching that your DH bought it for you. Seems to be the way for many of us!

I wasn’t sure about canvas but now I’ve got and regularly use my Coach central zip tote in signature canvas I could totally see upgrading it to a LV one day. The Coach bag is great btw!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ok, I couldn’t resist. Had to go out to get some kind of sealant and applied it as soon as I got home. Dried super quick. Did a second coat on the more heavily damaged areas. I think the outside is done...could it be more perfect? Probably. But I think it is at the point of diminishing returns and I would risk screwing it up. Visiting mom tomorrow, so don’t know if I have time to work on the inside until Thursday. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










I am happy with it...my “all in” is about $42 with shipping and sealant.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> On the bag front, I managed to gift 4 bags that have been ready to go since early last year. I noticed a van drive up and park outside my apartment building in the wee hours. As I watched, 6 women came out and started sterilizing the entrance to our building, so I donned a mask and went out to offer them some tea as it was freezing out. Turned out the crew was hired to disinfect common areas in all the buildings on our block. I ran up, made them tea and grabbed the bags that had been patiently waiting to find their new homes. My mother had some shoes she'd put aside to donate so those got included as well.
> Such a stroke of luck that I happened to look out the window and see them drive up. The women were thrilled and the items were all in excellent condition, so I would expect they will be able to use them for years!


This is so nice of you! Am so happy that the bags went to good homes! Hugs
@BowieFan1971, you are a miracle worker with sealant! Stunning! Wow!
@dcooney4, good luck with ryder‘s appointment tomorrow
@Katinahat, stay safe! You deserve the new Apple Watch! I prefer the bayswater tote to the H garden party bc of the shoulder drop. though I was always fond of the GP in wool/leather, I never took the plunge.
@SouthernPurseGal, which watch would you wear with everything, from your pink kimono to jeans. That’s the watch you should buy. though, I’m beginning to think you want a blue watch face surrounded by Diamonds on a white gold or steel bracelet. 
I bought a classic Tiffany watch at a Soiffer Haskin sample sale (at least I think it must behave been one of the watch sample sales bc I got it new but at a discount) years ago. I ended up gifting it to my mom. It was on the conservative side of classic for my taste. but for a gold watch, it was understated and not blingy.
@jblended, I’m glad you were able to settle on the original bag hardware without doing anything drastic! I will file away @indiaink ‘s nail polish tip for future reference myself


----------



## Katinahat

Thanks for all the hugs @jblended,  @momasaurus & @More bags! Stress kind of gets overwhelming at times but once I get going again all will be fine I’m sure.

Bright side of keyworker status is I’m out still and about and can take bags. It worried me before but now I’m going to carry, rotate and enjoy my larger bags for work! My Bayswater tote is already packed for tomorrow morning and the picture I had is so pretty I changed my avatar to match! It was Valentine’s Day this year from DH so before lockdown hit.



That will make 3 bags carried already this month. This one was gifted so is challenge 1 and one date night shown previously do challenge 4!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> I agree with you on the durability and lightweight features of a coated canvas bag. Touching on @Jereni’s and @Katinahat’s bag that started it all ...
> After my older DS was born, I planned to return to work after a one year Maternity Leave. In preparation for heading back to work my husband and I visited Louis Vuitton. He picked out the Batignolles Horizontal (BH) as a going back to work gift. Oh how I loved that bag, it was lightweight, had flat shoulder straps, the perfect strap drop, sat comfortably on my shoulder and close to my body. I wore it to work and casually. Then I discovered the Purse Forum and bought additional bags. I owned the BH for 11 years and only released it in 2019 in a one in one out after I added a Garden Party to my wardrobe.
> View attachment 4948277
> 
> View attachment 4948278
> View attachment 4948279


I still miss my Bh . I offered my daughter the Beaubourg but she wanted the Bh. So I gave it to her. That was the most comfortable bag ever. She does take good care of it and wears it, so it is all good. 
  Do you find the garden party as easy to use? I have eyed the garden party myself.  If they came out with the Bh again I might consider getting it again .


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, I couldn’t resist. Had to go out to get some kind of sealant and applied it as soon as I got home. Dried super quick. Did a second coat on the more heavily damaged areas. I think the outside is done...could it be more perfect? Probably. But I think it is at the point of diminishing returns and I would risk screwing it up. Visiting mom tomorrow, so don’t know if I have time to work on the inside until Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948313
> View attachment 4948314
> View attachment 4948315
> View attachment 4948316
> 
> View attachment 4948317
> View attachment 4948318
> 
> 
> I am happy with it...my “all in” is about $42 with shipping and sealant.


I can’t believe that is the same bag! You’ve worked a miracle on it - well done!!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you.  It will probably be a while before I get a watch, perhaps not till the end of the year, but I do love the classic Tank Solo with the black strap for a daily wear watch.  The Tank Francaise you posted is gorgeous!  Some of the Panthere watches are very pretty too!  Still have to do some research and figure out which one to pick.
> 
> @Cookiefiend glad to hear that your watch is in perfect shape and loved and used for 30 years.
> 
> 
> Love your circle bag!  Hope Ryder has a good recheck tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I understand how you feel -- happens to me as well when I miss a few days of reading the thread.  I just jump in and join the ongoing conversations, and then go back and try to read the previous posts when I have time.


Thanks! He is using his legs now.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> What a lovely story and great pictures. So touching that your DH bought it for you. Seems to be the way for many of us!
> 
> I wasn’t sure about canvas but now I’ve got and regularly use my Coach central zip tote in signature canvas I could totally see upgrading it to a LV one day. The Coach bag is great btw!
> View attachment 4948312


I remember when you bought this. So glad it worked out so well for you.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the hugs @jblended,  @momasaurus & @More bags! Stress kind of gets overwhelming at times but once I get going again all will be fine I’m sure.
> 
> Bright side of keyworker status is I’m out still and about and can take bags. It worried me before but now I’m going to carry, rotate and enjoy my larger bags for work! My Bayswater tote is already packed for tomorrow morning and the picture I had is so pretty I changed my avatar to match! It was Valentine’s Day this year from DH so before lockdown hit.
> View attachment 4948320
> 
> 
> That will make 3 bags carried already this month. This one was gifted so is challenge 1 and one date night shown previously do challenge 4!


Beautiful!


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Usually folk inspired, layered, rich colours and embroidery, mixed metallic embellishment, mixed slim/wide silhouettes, huge contrasts of textures. Think Russian Empire ethnicities, pre-1917 and Russian fairy tails and history.
> 
> When you said babushka, I immediately thought of Gucci AW2008 (it was the name of the collection). I think I have most things from that collection, I even wore it head to toe under my robe for graduation (but with my grans clutch). You also remind me I need my skirt fixed (the button can only be sewn on by opening the entire skirt up)


so, I think what you call Russian boho, I call baroque splendor 
when I think Babushka, somehow I think of the 1970s (perhaps Carly Simon) and then the resurgence (maybe in the 1990s? of prairie skirts. In the 1990s, I bought a rayon bias cut ruffle giraffe print skirt from Dolce and Gabbana. It’s somewhat babushka in my head. I still have it bc it’s flattering even though stretched out. One of those future dry cleaner tailor projects.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> Elegant, classic but not too dressy for everyday. I think it’s gorgeous!!!!


Thanks! Better than the b&m blue MOP face?


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks! Better than the b&m blue MOP face?


As far as wearability and versatility? Yes. Absolutely.


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, I couldn’t resist. Had to go out to get some kind of sealant and applied it as soon as I got home. Dried super quick. Did a second coat on the more heavily damaged areas. I think the outside is done...could it be more perfect? Probably. But I think it is at the point of diminishing returns and I would risk screwing it up. Visiting mom tomorrow, so don’t know if I have time to work on the inside until Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948313
> View attachment 4948314
> View attachment 4948315
> View attachment 4948316
> 
> View attachment 4948317
> View attachment 4948318
> 
> 
> I am happy with it...my “all in” is about $42 with shipping and sealant.


Seriously. Awesome. Completely. Amazing.


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4948039
> 
> This is the white gold option I'm looking at.
> 
> Both watches are going for roughly the cost of materials.


I love the Baume & Mercier! it's beautiful!


Cookiefiend said:


> *Not to enable you or anything... but my Cartier Tank Francaise is 30 years old, and still beautiful. I still wear it, but for dressier occasions... hopefully those will come back!*
> 
> Well now... that’s fantastic! Holy moly, I can’t believe how much it’s improved! Wow!
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal - both watches are lovely, though I do like the Baume & Mercier best... I think it depends on which you’d get the most use from. Would you wear yellow gold, or white gold more, a more flash watch or a more classic watch? Would you be concerned for one over the other?





dcooney4 said:


> *That blue face is stunning!*


I love that you still have your watch and it's going strong after 30 years! I agree I love the MOP!  


More bags said:


> Hi @Cookiefiend, thank you for your lovely comment. It warms my heart to know you still love and wear your Cartier Tank Francaise, especially for the past 30 years! *I admire your style and the way your wear your beautiful scarves!*


Me too!


dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! He is using his legs now.


I'm happy to hear Ryder is doing better, he's such a cutie!


----------



## Volvomom

Hazzelnut said:


> Definitely joining in this year!
> 
> My goals this year:
> Only purchase 2 new (or new to me) bags - ideally one in the first six months, and one in the second.
> Use each of my bags at least ten times over the course of the year - if I don’t get the use, try to evaluate if they should stay.
> Generally be better at wearing all of my clothes, rather than reaching for the same jacket and same boots.
> 
> Fingers crossed I can stick to it!


That's hard..... I do the same thing.....wear the same stuff, closet full of clothes.   Ugh


----------



## Volvomom

I have a Valentino tote I scored on sale at Saks, still haven't taken the tags off or used it since purchased in June.   Again...ugh.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> My foreign language skills are terrible. I took 2 years of Spanish in junior high, then 1 year of French in high school. I get them mixed up in my mind. I actually have many opportunities to use Spanish, at least pre-covid, because where I live in California, more than half of the people are Hispanic, most first or second generation. I'm still not very good at it. I can order in a restaurant, except for the time I asked for a sopa, and she brought soup, which is caldo in Spanish. My husband is much worse at languages than me. Even though he sees and hears the same Spanish over and over I do, he hasn't absorbed any of it. There is a helper in one of our favorite restaurants that doesn't speak any English, and he and my husband are always trying to communicate with each other with broken English, broken Spanish, sign language and lots of pointing. Whenever there is a TV tuned to Spanish station, I attempt to follow along to see what I can understand.
> 
> My grandparents were German. Both came to the US when they were young so they mostly spoke English but used some German words. I know a teeny bit of German because of that.



Haha, @whateve I tend to mix Spanish and French up, too. Speaking French is an absolute challenge to me, Spanish, though I did not study it at school comes a little easier. I remember many painful moments in France especially at fast food places when instead of ordering my food in French I fell into Spanish and they stared at me until I sunk into the ground in shame. But actually why? There definetely are connections between French and Spanish when you look at both closely? 

I love foreign language movies and tv, too. After a while the language grows on me and I start to get the gist and after another while actually understand what they are saying. The best are movies I have already seen in English or German where I know what´s going on and can concentrate on the words. Glossy magazines in French or Spanish are great, too. 
In my former life we used to go on holidays to Majorca every year and I always bought an armful of magazines for the beach to keep the brain cells awake in the sun. Once I bought a Spanish copy of The Devil Wears Prada and spent a whole week reading it with a dictionary in the other hand....

The key to foreign languages in my opinion is to read them, listen to them and then try to speak in a real conversation. Only for the latter I have to be on my own. The second I feel watched for example by DH I won´t say anything...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 4947068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fendi project bag finally arrived today...boy is it in rough shape. But the reward is equal to the challenge, right??? I will have to take pics as I go with this one...it will be the biggest restoration I have done. Fingers crossed!!!! If I pull it off, this bag will be priceless to me. I do love the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947065
> View attachment 4947070
> View attachment 4947078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947071
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947072
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947079



Oops, that´s rough... but on the other hand a perfect project! Nothing to lose, nothing to ruin. This is the kind of project I love. It can only get better, much better! Good luck! Have fun working on it and please show us! I´m really interested in how to restore a canvas bag like yours.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> What else in Spain does one need? I could eat and go shoe shopping in Spain all day



You are right @papertiger ! Add "Donde estan los servicios?" and everything should be fine!


----------



## jblended

SouthernPurseGal said:


> @jblended i loved your donation story. I did exactly the same with an arm full of massaccesi bags at my office for my birthday a few months ago.
> Where is @Sparkletastic ?


I recall you sharing that story about gifting the women in your office the Massaccesi bags. It was lovely of you to be so kind and generous with them. 

I miss Sparks too, but I try to remember that life sometimes gets in the way of forum fun. Hopefully she'll be joining us again soon. 


Katinahat said:


> I can’t believe that is the same bag! You’ve worked a miracle on it - well done!!


I concur! I'm floored by how good it looks! @BowieFan1971 The bag looks fantastic. You're amazing!



dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! He is using his legs now.


Incredible news! I'm so relieved for you. I understand the full healing will need more time but, what a great sign that his surgery was successful and that he will hopefully be back to normal sooner rather than later. 

___________

Quick update on the hardware colour change I was contemplating on the Hammitt bag. My neighbour gave me 3 colours of nail polish: black, nude-blush, and red (to match the zipper on the bag).
The nail polish worked a treat (thanks @indiaink )! It was easy to apply on the thin rings and small studs, adhered well and looked neat. It was also really easy to remove with acetone when I realized that the bag's original hardware suits it best and I should just _leave the poor thing alone_! 

Truth be told, I fear that lockdown and the flare up of long-covid symptoms have left me restless and wanting to find something to distract myself with. I'm nipping the madness in the bud here or else my next post would likely be to say that I've re-painted all the bags in my collection! 

It was a good experiment though. I now know the hack to painting hardware with nail polish, and think I would like to experiment with alcohol inks on larger metal surfaces in the future (thanks @Vintage Leather for that suggestion). I also discovered that this bag's personality comes from the hardware so I'm just going to carry on rocking it and make peace with the fact that the lighthouse beacon shines bright when I take it out.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I love customising the faces too! Yours is very cool. Love the picture!
> 
> I have managed not to purchase any bags in the sales but fell off the band wagon already with other shopping and ordered an updated Apple Watch about 3 hours before I read this post. I love my watch but it’s a 1st generation and the battery isn’t really coping well with a longer run. My DH said I should just get a new one as I have to keep recharging it at about 6pm which isn’t very practical. Went for the smaller gold aluminium with a plum coloured sport loop. Two weeks until it arrives.
> 
> It was a nice distraction from the government announcements of the day. Full lockdown, nothing open, work from home, don’t go out other than for food shopping or exercise and schools all closed again for 4/6 weeks. I’m a key worker so will still be at work managing remote and key worker/vulnerable children’s education.
> 
> DH said I’d earned it with all the running!



Congrats on the new watch @Katinahat ! You definetely earned it!
Plus the full lockdown definetely calls for treats to stay happy.
Our lockdown has been extended, too- full lockdown until at last Jan. 31rst.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Btw, what would Russian boho look like? Are we talking Babushka-inspired patterned dresses?



I imagine long floral dresses with embroidery paired with a heavy military coat and rough boots.


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 4947068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fendi project bag finally arrived today...boy is it in rough shape. But the reward is equal to the challenge, right??? I will have to take pics as I go with this one...it will be the biggest restoration I have done. Fingers crossed!!!! If I pull it off, this bag will be priceless to me. I do love the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947065
> View attachment 4947070
> View attachment 4947078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947071
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947072
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947079


You can rejuvenate this? I can’t wait to see!


----------



## essiedub

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the hugs @jblended,  @momasaurus & @More bags! Stress kind of gets overwhelming at times but once I get going again all will be fine I’m sure.
> 
> Bright side of keyworker status is I’m out still and about and can take bags. It worried me before but now I’m going to carry, rotate and enjoy my larger bags for work! My Bayswater tote is already packed for tomorrow morning and the picture I had is so pretty I changed my avatar to match! It was Valentine’s Day this year from DH so before lockdown hit.
> View attachment 4948320
> 
> 
> That will make 3 bags carried already this month. This one was gifted so is challenge 1 and one date night shown previously do challenge 4!


I love this tote!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Thanks @jblended but I think we end up getting the better end of the deal when we gift, ya know? Awesome feeling plus decluttering? Win win win!

So I decided while I'm saving and mulling over a fine watch purchase, some $21 (shipped!)fun could be reasonable and scratch my iridescent watch itch in the short run and I ordered this because I adore rainbow hardware so much! 


Let's see if it looks like a twenty dollar watch when I get it!


----------



## essiedub

I’ve always been a rule follower but here I am not posting anything for the January challenges
We were talking about watches so here’s mine for today. I rotate through my watches to try to keep the automatics running but it’s not always successful.  Here’s the H clipper with the double tour band. And ok ...I just ran to photograph my bag so here’s the Tods tote I’ve been toting around


----------



## cowgirlsboots

*January Bag Challenges*

I´ll try to do "*Gifted bags/ Take the tag off and wear it " *and wear the two Dior bags I bought over the holidays to the supermarket this month. The red New Lock I gifted myself for Christmas will stay put in her dustbag, though- no way I will take this super soft lambskin grocery shopping- but I will take the VC tags off. 

*Putting bags to shed in the shed *won´t be necessary. I´m sure about the bags that have to go. They´ve been listed for months, didn´t shift, but will remain listed in the hope that one day somebody will be willing to buy them...

What´s a *Date night*??? Haha, I haven´t been "properly" out in decades. Meal at home sounds familiar and I am laughing right now because technically my black Diva had her stage apperance tonight sitting on a low table next to the dinner table - only it was not to accompany me, but to be warmed up by the stove. The leather needs warmth to get back its scent, I think. 

*Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - that´s a challenge DH and DS seem to accomplish each week... I already was told my challenge for tomorrow was grocery shopping.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> I’ve always been a rule follower but here I am not posting anything for the January challenges
> We were talking about watches so here’s mine for today. I rotate through my watches to try to keep the automatics running but it’s not always successful.  Here’s the H clipper with the double tour band. And ok ...I just ran to photograph my bag so here’s the Tods tote I’ve been toting around
> 
> View attachment 4948524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948525


 Lovely bag and watch @essiedub !


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I really enjoy seeing the lovely watches you all are discussing!
I haven´t worn a watch in maybe 20 years. They drive me crazy, no matter how lose I set the strap. It must be the idea of a watch...  Many watches I used to have (never anything expensive) ended ripped off my wrist... 
Watches are beautiful pieces of art to admire for me- a guilt free pleasure as there´s not the slightest bit of wanting- please keep posting your stunning arm candy!


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> You can rejuvenate this? I can’t wait to see!


I finished the outside...pics on pg 45. Pretty pleased with the results. Still need to do the inside.

Pics before the sealant describing what I did are on pg 42, I think. 

LOVE your watch!!!!


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks @jblended but I think we end up getting the better end of the deal when we gift, ya know? Awesome feeling plus decluttering? Win win win!
> 
> So I decided while I'm saving and mulling over a fine watch purchase, some $21 (shipped!)fun could be reasonable and scratch my iridescent watch itch in the short run and I ordered this because I adore rainbow hardware so much!
> View attachment 4948523
> 
> Let's see if it looks like a twenty dollar watch when I get it!


I love rainbow hardware too!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> so, I think what you call Russian boho, I call baroque splendor
> when I think Babushka, somehow I think of the 1970s (perhaps Carly Simon) and then the resurgence (maybe in the 1990s? of prairie skirts. In the 1990s, I bought a rayon bias cut ruffle giraffe print skirt from Dolce and Gabbana. It’s somewhat babushka in my head. I still have it bc it’s flattering even though stretched out. One of those future dry cleaner tailor projects.



There is a 'Baroque' splendour about it, or 'Imperial treasure'. Very fantasy and all mixed-up. My Chinese students call a very similar style Rococo'. 'Babushka' means grandmother, a term of (patronising) endearment for much older women too.  Strange Gucci used it for the collection, maybe it's the only Russian word they thought the World knew. Matryoshka is applied to the nests of dolls. 

Love Carly Simon, and the sound of that skirt. I could never call Carly Babushka though, she may slap me with her bag


----------



## papertiger

If the challenge for this Jan was 'no bag month' I would winning. It's pouring every day and we are under lockdown here and I am too nervous to even go to the supermarket. 

The highlight of the day is walking up and down the beach with an umbrella


----------



## 880

@SouthernPurseGal, I like the iridescent watch better than the other two! I’ve loved iridescence since I saw some of @JenJBS ’s collections. i can also imagine your DDs with iridescent watches or bracelets!

No one gifts me bags, but if we include gifts to ourselves that we love but don’t work (as per @cowgirlsboots ) . . .on Telfar Bag Safety Day, September last year, I purchased three different ones for me, my mom and my aunt. They arrived and I decided the ones for them were too heavy for their preference and the shoulder strap drop, even crossbody, was too long. I rehomed one to my best friends significant other for his mom who loves it. The other will go to one of my oldest friends from HS. Both of them wanted a telfar bag but couldn’t get one.

I adored my blue night shearling Boston birkenstocks, and I purchased beige shearling Amsterdams, but they are too wide, even in my regular suede Amsterdam width. So, I am rehoming it to my mom, who is my size but wears Amsterdams in the house with socks. Also here the bittersweet brown/ orange gold yellow giraffe print babushka skirt for @papertiger (it will be an easy tailoring job bc I’ll just ask for a few inches to be chopped off the top and refitted to my waist). . . The orange doesn’t show up well in the pic. The last time I wore this skirt was literally in 2000, with a light blue tie dye crop top tank from the Gap. so maybe it’s time to let go.





I find bag rehoming much easier than scarves and RTW.  (it’s easier to imagine scarves and RTW in ones fantasy life, but a bag looks reproachful if unused). Last summer, on Hermes.com,  I had ordered a giant silk 140cm Sieste au Paradis, a pattern I adore. Like @Vintage Leather with her Kermit Oliver CSGM, I love it, but have been somewhat reticent to actually use it. (In the large format silk, its very polished and somewhat intimidating. I do love and use several other Cashmere silk GM size (CSGM) colorways of Sieste au paradis (Hermes alters the same pattern in different mediums so they are related but not too similar). I thought even as I bought it, if the all silk was too grown up for me, I could regift to my aunt. Months later,  I am still undecided as to whether the large colored SaP is perhaps too graphic and bold and sharp in silk. But, every time I think to regift, I hesitate bc I think it’s beautiful.  Like @jblended, i struggle to release items i love), bc I dont want to regift it and then regret it. @Cookiefiend, thank you for reminding me of @doni ’s advice: just chuck it on and wear it everywhere. I did need the reminder that when folded, the red calms down, and I feel the same way about mousselines. 

Here is  the giant silk (the fact that it only left its box for the recent January 2021 fruit* scarf challenge SOTD thread pic and still has its tags on factor into the decision too — kind of like an in the shed already moment); the original red colorway I wanted in cashmere silk GM size; and, a group Sieste au Paradis pic with the giant silk on top of the three Sieste CSGM. As I ponder this very first world problem, I now want to keep the red silk. it’s a struggle btwn love of variation and desire to pare down).

* the tree leaves look like blueberries and some of the shells on the border, like melons.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 4947871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...end of day one.
> -Thorough cleaning and conditioning. -Used permanent marker in the brown stripes, paint on trim (after a light sanding) and khaki stripes.
> -Repaired strap and did enough touch up paint to blend worn areas- decided to leave them a little worn looking
> -Seller said zipper doesn’t work but it does! Just got off track but now is ok.
> -Removed finish over raised part of logo, left slightly distressed
> View attachment 4947873
> View attachment 4947873
> View attachment 4947874
> View attachment 4947875
> View attachment 4947877
> View attachment 4947878
> View attachment 4947880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947871



Bravo


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Volvomom said:


> I have a Valentino tote I scored on sale at Saks, still haven't taken the tags off or used it since purchased in June.   Again...ugh.


Don't beat yourself up we have all been there.


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> I’ve always been a rule follower but here I am not posting anything for the January challenges
> We were talking about watches so here’s mine for today. I rotate through my watches to try to keep the automatics running but it’s not always successful.  Here’s the H clipper with the double tour band. And ok ...I just ran to photograph my bag so here’s the Tods tote I’ve been toting around
> 
> View attachment 4948524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948525


I like a big watch face. Very Nice! The leather on the tods looks fantastic.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @SouthernPurseGal, I like the iridescent watch better than the other two! I’ve loved iridescence since I saw some of @JenJBS ’s collections. i can also imagine your DDs with iridescent watches or bracelets!
> 
> No one gifts me bags, but if we include gifts to ourselves that we love but don’t work (as per @cowgirlsboots ) . . .on Telfar Bag Safety Day, September last year, I purchased three different ones for me, my mom and my aunt. They arrived and I decided the ones for them were too heavy for their preference and the shoulder strap drop, even crossbody, was too long. I rehomed one to my best friends significant other for his mom who loves it. The other will go to one of my oldest friends from HS. Both of them wanted a telfar bag but couldn’t get one.
> 
> I adored my blue night shearling Boston birkenstocks, and I purchased beige shearling Amsterdams, but they are too wide, even in my regular suede Amsterdam width. So, I am rehoming it to my mom, who is my size but wears Amsterdams in the house with socks. Also here the bittersweet brown/ orange gold yellow giraffe print babushka skirt for @papertiger (it will be an easy tailoring job bc I’ll just ask for a few inches to be chopped off the top and refitted to my waist). . . The orange doesn’t show up well in the pic. The last time I wore this skirt was literally in 2000, with a light blue tie dye crop top tank from the Gap. so maybe it’s time to let go.
> 
> View attachment 4948639
> View attachment 4948643
> 
> 
> I find bag rehoming much easier than scarves and RTW.  (it’s easier to imagine scarves and RTW in ones fantasy life, but a bag looks reproachful if unused). Last summer, on Hermes.com,  I had ordered a giant silk 140cm Sieste au Paradis, a pattern I adore. Like @Vintage Leather with her Kermit Oliver CSGM, I love it, but have been somewhat reticent to actually use it. (In the large format silk, its very polished and somewhat intimidating. I do love and use several other Cashmere silk GM size (CSGM) colorways of Sieste au paradis (Hermes alters the same pattern in different mediums so they are related but not too similar). I thought even as I bought it, if the all silk was too grown up for me, I could regift to my aunt. Months later,  I am still undecided as to whether the large colored SaP is perhaps too graphic and bold and sharp in silk. But, every time I think to regift, I hesitate bc I think it’s beautiful.  Like @jblended, i struggle to release items i love), bc I dont want to regift it and then regret it.
> 
> Here is  the giant silk (the fact that it only left its box for the recent January 2021 fruit* scarf challenge SOTD thread pic and still has its tags on factor into the decision too — kind of like an in the shed already moment); the original red colorway I wanted in cashmere silk GM size; and, a group Sieste au Paradis pic with the giant silk on top of the three Sieste CSGM. As I ponder this very first world problem, I now want to keep the red silk. it’s a struggle btwn love of variation and desire to pare down).
> 
> * the tree leaves look like blueberries and some of the shells on the border, like melons.
> 
> View attachment 4948642
> View attachment 4948656
> View attachment 4948669


Wow! That top silk iteration is really bold. I could see how you could love the look of it but have a hard time wearing it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

indiaink said:


> I’m not the person you asked the question of - but I have a GP 36 that I just carried to work yesterday - and it’s not working for me because it doesn’t go over the shoulder at all, I usually have quite a load. When I bought it about a month ago I didn’t know how it would work, and we were on holiday break so ... alas, while it’s a great bag (of course) it’s not working for me and will have to be moved on.


Thank you, that’s kind of what I thought too... I think I need a shoulder strap for a big tote. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, I couldn’t resist. Had to go out to get some kind of sealant and applied it as soon as I got home. Dried super quick. Did a second coat on the more heavily damaged areas. I think the outside is done...could it be more perfect? Probably. But I think it is at the point of diminishing returns and I would risk screwing it up. Visiting mom tomorrow, so don’t know if I have time to work on the inside until Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948313
> View attachment 4948314
> View attachment 4948315
> View attachment 4948316
> 
> View attachment 4948317
> View attachment 4948318
> 
> 
> I am happy with it...my “all in” is about $42 with shipping and sealant.


Wow - that’s amazing! 


Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the hugs @jblended,  @momasaurus & @More bags! Stress kind of gets overwhelming at times but once I get going again all will be fine I’m sure.
> 
> Bright side of keyworker status is I’m out still and about and can take bags. It worried me before but now I’m going to carry, rotate and enjoy my larger bags for work! My Bayswater tote is already packed for tomorrow morning and the picture I had is so pretty I changed my avatar to match! It was Valentine’s Day this year from DH so before lockdown hit.
> View attachment 4948320
> 
> 
> That will make 3 bags carried already this month. This one was gifted so is challenge 1 and one date night shown previously do challenge 4!


Love this color, and he roses are beautiful too! 


essiedub said:


> I’ve always been a rule follower but here I am not posting anything for the January challenges
> We were talking about watches so here’s mine for today. I rotate through my watches to try to keep the automatics running but it’s not always successful.  Here’s the H clipper with the double tour band. And ok ...I just ran to photograph my bag so here’s the Tods tote I’ve been toting around
> 
> View attachment 4948524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948525


Thats a gorgeous watch! 


880 said:


> @SouthernPurseGal, I like the iridescent watch better than the other two! I’ve loved iridescence since I saw some of @JenJBS ’s collections. i can also imagine your DDs with iridescent watches or bracelets!
> 
> No one gifts me bags, but if we include gifts to ourselves that we love but don’t work (as per @cowgirlsboots ) . . .on Telfar Bag Safety Day, September last year, I purchased three different ones for me, my mom and my aunt. They arrived and I decided the ones for them were too heavy for their preference and the shoulder strap drop, even crossbody, was too long. I rehomed one to my best friends significant other for his mom who loves it. The other will go to one of my oldest friends from HS. Both of them wanted a telfar bag but couldn’t get one.
> 
> I adored my blue night shearling Boston birkenstocks, and I purchased beige shearling Amsterdams, but they are too wide, even in my regular suede Amsterdam width. So, I am rehoming it to my mom, who is my size but wears Amsterdams in the house with socks. Also here the bittersweet brown/ orange gold yellow giraffe print babushka skirt for @papertiger (it will be an easy tailoring job bc I’ll just ask for a few inches to be chopped off the top and refitted to my waist). . . The orange doesn’t show up well in the pic. The last time I wore this skirt was literally in 2000, with a light blue tie dye crop top tank from the Gap. so maybe it’s time to let go.
> 
> View attachment 4948639
> View attachment 4948643
> 
> 
> I find bag rehoming much easier than scarves and RTW.  (it’s easier to imagine scarves and RTW in ones fantasy life, but a bag looks reproachful if unused). Last summer, on Hermes.com,  I had ordered a giant silk 140cm Sieste au Paradis, a pattern I adore. Like @Vintage Leather with her Kermit Oliver CSGM, I love it, but have been somewhat reticent to actually use it. (In the large format silk, its very polished and somewhat intimidating. I do love and use several other Cashmere silk GM size (CSGM) colorways of Sieste au paradis (Hermes alters the same pattern in different mediums so they are related but not too similar). I thought even as I bought it, if the all silk was too grown up for me, I could regift to my aunt. Months later,  I am still undecided as to whether the large colored SaP is perhaps too graphic and bold and sharp in silk. But, every time I think to regift, I hesitate bc I think it’s beautiful.  Like @jblended, i struggle to release items i love), bc I dont want to regift it and then regret it.
> 
> Here is  the giant silk (the fact that it only left its box for the recent January 2021 fruit* scarf challenge SOTD thread pic and still has its tags on factor into the decision too — kind of like an in the shed already moment); the original red colorway I wanted in cashmere silk GM size; and, a group Sieste au Paradis pic with the giant silk on top of the three Sieste CSGM. As I ponder this very first world problem, I now want to keep the red silk. it’s a struggle btwn love of variation and desire to pare down).
> 
> * the tree leaves look like blueberries and some of the shells on the border, like melons.
> 
> View attachment 4948642
> View attachment 4948656
> View attachment 4948669


I think it’s lovely. There is a lot of contrast between the red and the blue, but depending on how you tie it, it calms down. I struggle sometimes with the 140 size in the silk and CSGM (but not with the 140 moussie for some reason), and I think I need to just follow the advice I’ve seen on this thread  ... just chuck it on and wear it to the grocery, to the pharmacy, etc, and the next thing you know - it’s easy peasy!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 4947871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...end of day one.
> -Thorough cleaning and conditioning. -Used permanent marker in the brown stripes, paint on trim (after a light sanding) and khaki stripes.
> -Repaired strap and did enough touch up paint to blend worn areas- decided to leave them a little worn looking
> -Seller said zipper doesn’t work but it does! Just got off track but now is ok.
> -Removed finish over raised part of logo, left slightly distressed
> View attachment 4947873
> View attachment 4947873
> View attachment 4947874
> View attachment 4947875
> View attachment 4947877
> View attachment 4947878
> View attachment 4947880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947871


Amazing! and fast!


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the hugs @jblended,  @momasaurus & @More bags! Stress kind of gets overwhelming at times but once I get going again all will be fine I’m sure.
> 
> Bright side of keyworker status is I’m out still and about and can take bags. It worried me before but now I’m going to carry, rotate and enjoy my larger bags for work! My Bayswater tote is already packed for tomorrow morning and the picture I had is so pretty I changed my avatar to match! It was Valentine’s Day this year from DH so before lockdown hit.
> View attachment 4948320
> 
> 
> That will make 3 bags carried already this month. This one was gifted so is challenge 1 and one date night shown previously do challenge 4!


Such a pretty bag and a wonderful color!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

You guys are the best to chat about lovely things with!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> You guys are the best to chat about lovely things with!


Such a diverse group of uniformly lovely ladies!


----------



## Hazzelnut

My first bag use since March last year!!

Due to some health and mobility issues I haven’t been able to leave the house (apart from the occasional drive with my partner and I haven’t bothered to bring a bag as I have crutches to contend with - think I’d be used to them after 3 years!), but when we decided to go for a short drive at lunchtime I thought I’d brighten up my black outfit with a pop of colour!

I lovingly refer to it as my Bowie bag and I’m so happy I decided to finally break it out after it’s been sitting unloved on my shelf. 

My new commitment is to use a different bag for each drive, even if it’s only sitting on my lap.

I think my previous commitment to use each bag 10 times this year might be a little off though...


----------



## BowieFan1971

My Tissot...this one was a gift from my DH 2 years ago. I had a Tissot all SS tank style, “Fascination”, that I wore every day for almost 20 years. Sold it for $150.  Loved that watch, took care of it, but time for a change. Love the brand!!!!


----------



## jblended

Hazzelnut said:


> My first bag use since March last year!!





Hazzelnut said:


> My new commitment is to use a different bag for each drive, even if it’s only sitting on my lap.


Gorgeous bag and so glad you finally got to use one after such a long time. It must have brightened your mood with all those happy colours! 
And I like your new commitment! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> this one was a gift from my DH 2 years ago.


Lovely!


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> @SouthernPurseGal, I like the iridescent watch better than the other two! I’ve loved iridescence since I saw some of @JenJBS ’s collections. i can also imagine your DDs with iridescent watches or bracelets!
> 
> No one gifts me bags, but if we include gifts to ourselves that we love but don’t work (as per @cowgirlsboots ) . . .on Telfar Bag Safety Day, September last year, I purchased three different ones for me, my mom and my aunt. They arrived and I decided the ones for them were too heavy for their preference and the shoulder strap drop, even crossbody, was too long. I rehomed one to my best friends significant other for his mom who loves it. The other will go to one of my oldest friends from HS. Both of them wanted a telfar bag but couldn’t get one.
> 
> I adored my blue night shearling Boston birkenstocks, and I purchased beige shearling Amsterdams, but they are too wide, even in my regular suede Amsterdam width. So, I am rehoming it to my mom, who is my size but wears Amsterdams in the house with socks. Also here the bittersweet brown/ orange gold yellow giraffe print babushka skirt for @papertiger (it will be an easy tailoring job bc I’ll just ask for a few inches to be chopped off the top and refitted to my waist). . . The orange doesn’t show up well in the pic. The last time I wore this skirt was literally in 2000, with a light blue tie dye crop top tank from the Gap. so maybe it’s time to let go.
> 
> View attachment 4948639
> View attachment 4948643
> 
> 
> I find bag rehoming much easier than scarves and RTW.  (it’s easier to imagine scarves and RTW in ones fantasy life, but a bag looks reproachful if unused). Last summer, on Hermes.com,  I had ordered a giant silk 140cm Sieste au Paradis, a pattern I adore. Like @Vintage Leather with her Kermit Oliver CSGM, I love it, but have been somewhat reticent to actually use it. (In the large format silk, its very polished and somewhat intimidating. I do love and use several other Cashmere silk GM size (CSGM) colorways of Sieste au paradis (Hermes alters the same pattern in different mediums so they are related but not too similar). I thought even as I bought it, if the all silk was too grown up for me, I could regift to my aunt. Months later,  I am still undecided as to whether the large colored SaP is perhaps too graphic and bold and sharp in silk. But, every time I think to regift, I hesitate bc I think it’s beautiful.  Like @jblended, i struggle to release items i love), bc I dont want to regift it and then regret it. @Cookiefiend, thank you for reminding me of @doni ’s advice: just chuck it on and wear it everywhere. I did need the reminder that when folded, the red calms down, and I feel the same way about mousselines.
> 
> Here is  the giant silk (the fact that it only left its box for the recent January 2021 fruit* scarf challenge SOTD thread pic and still has its tags on factor into the decision too — kind of like an in the shed already moment); the original red colorway I wanted in cashmere silk GM size; and, a group Sieste au Paradis pic with the giant silk on top of the three Sieste CSGM. As I ponder this very first world problem, I now want to keep the red silk. it’s a struggle btwn love of variation and desire to pare down).
> 
> * the tree leaves look like blueberries and some of the shells on the border, like melons.
> 
> View attachment 4948642
> View attachment 4948656
> View attachment 4948669


Wow wee the blue trees in that red paradis is outstanding! I am with you in the 140’s.  So much fabric.


----------



## Hazzelnut

jblended said:


> Gorgeous bag and so glad you finally got to use one after such a long time. It must have brightened your mood with all those happy colours!
> And I like your new commitment!
> 
> Lovely!



It really did! I think I spent most of the drive staring at it in my lap rather than at the scenery


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> Lovely bag and watch @essiedub !


Thank you!


dcooney4 said:


> I like a big watch face. Very Nice! The leather on the tods looks fantastic.


Thank you *dooney*! Yes the smaller watch faces are kinda unreadable for me these days unless it’s high contrast. Tods does have really chewy, smoosh-y leather.  And while my preference is for smooth leathers, pebbled has its place in my closet.



Cookiefiend said:


> Thats a gorgeous watch!



Thanks *cookie*! I frequently think of your pink sapphire dial!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I love rainbow hardware too!



Me three! That rainbow watch is stunning @SouthernPurseGal


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @SouthernPurseGal, I like the iridescent watch better than the other two! I’ve loved iridescence since I saw some of @JenJBS ’s collections. i can also imagine your DDs with iridescent watches or bracelets!
> 
> No one gifts me bags, but if we include gifts to ourselves that we love but don’t work (as per @cowgirlsboots ) . . .on Telfar Bag Safety Day, September last year, I purchased three different ones for me, my mom and my aunt. They arrived and I decided the ones for them were too heavy for their preference and the shoulder strap drop, even crossbody, was too long. I rehomed one to my best friends significant other for his mom who loves it. The other will go to one of my oldest friends from HS. Both of them wanted a telfar bag but couldn’t get one.
> 
> I adored my blue night shearling Boston birkenstocks, and I purchased beige shearling Amsterdams, but they are too wide, even in my regular suede Amsterdam width. So, I am rehoming it to my mom, who is my size but wears Amsterdams in the house with socks. Also here the bittersweet brown/ orange gold yellow giraffe print babushka skirt for @papertiger (it will be an easy tailoring job bc I’ll just ask for a few inches to be chopped off the top and refitted to my waist). . . The orange doesn’t show up well in the pic. The last time I wore this skirt was literally in 2000, with a light blue tie dye crop top tank from the Gap. so maybe it’s time to let go.
> 
> View attachment 4948639
> View attachment 4948643
> 
> 
> I find bag rehoming much easier than scarves and RTW.  (it’s easier to imagine scarves and RTW in ones fantasy life, but a bag looks reproachful if unused). Last summer, on Hermes.com,  I had ordered a giant silk 140cm Sieste au Paradis, a pattern I adore. Like @Vintage Leather with her Kermit Oliver CSGM, I love it, but have been somewhat reticent to actually use it. (In the large format silk, its very polished and somewhat intimidating. I do love and use several other Cashmere silk GM size (CSGM) colorways of Sieste au paradis (Hermes alters the same pattern in different mediums so they are related but not too similar). I thought even as I bought it, if the all silk was too grown up for me, I could regift to my aunt. Months later,  I am still undecided as to whether the large colored SaP is perhaps too graphic and bold and sharp in silk. But, every time I think to regift, I hesitate bc I think it’s beautiful.  Like @jblended, i struggle to release items i love), bc I dont want to regift it and then regret it. @Cookiefiend, thank you for reminding me of @doni ’s advice: just chuck it on and wear it everywhere. I did need the reminder that when folded, the red calms down, and I feel the same way about mousselines.
> 
> Here is  the giant silk (the fact that it only left its box for the recent January 2021 fruit* scarf challenge SOTD thread pic and still has its tags on factor into the decision too — kind of like an in the shed already moment); the original red colorway I wanted in cashmere silk GM size; and, a group Sieste au Paradis pic with the giant silk on top of the three Sieste CSGM. As I ponder this very first world problem, I now want to keep the red silk. it’s a struggle btwn love of variation and desire to pare down).
> 
> * the tree leaves look like blueberries and some of the shells on the border, like melons.
> 
> View attachment 4948642
> View attachment 4948656
> View attachment 4948669



Your scarves are fabulous!      Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Enjoying a little limited edition in my life. The colours make me feel a little better. I have some pretty sad news - I was ghosted by that person I thought loved me deeply. It’s why I’ve been so quiet. I’m still really stunned that she was capable of doing something so selfish and immature. My heart is broken you guys. I hope everyone else is doing alright!


----------



## 880

Hazzelnut said:


> My first bag use since March last year!!
> 
> Due to some health and mobility issues I haven’t been able to leave the house (apart from the occasional drive with my partner and I haven’t bothered to bring a bag as I have crutches to contend with - think I’d be used to them after 3 years!), but when we decided to go for a short drive at lunchtime I thought I’d brighten up my black outfit with a pop of colour!
> 
> I lovingly refer to it as my Bowie bag and I’m so happy I decided to finally break it out after it’s been sitting unloved on my shelf.
> 
> My new commitment is to use a different bag for each drive, even if it’s only sitting on my lap.
> 
> I think my previous commitment to use each bag 10 times this year might be a little off though...
> 
> View attachment 4948794


@Hazzelnut, I am so sorry you’ve been on crutches for so long. Have you tried millennial crutches with the spring on the bottom? I love your Bowie Ziggy Stardust bag and hope it accompanies you this year.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow! That top silk iteration is really bold. I could see how you could love the look of it but have a hard time wearing it.


Agree, but I decided after reading @cookie fiends advice below, I needed to experiment  @Vintage Leather, hope this inspires you to take Kermit Oliver for a spin!



Cookiefiend said:


> think it’s lovely. There is a lot of contrast between the red and the blue, but depending on how you tie it, it calms down. I struggle sometimes with the 140 size in the silk and CSGM (but not with the 140 moussie for some reason), and I think I need to just follow the advice I’ve seen on this thread  ... just chuck it on and wear it to the grocery, to the pharmacy, etc, and the next thing you know - it’s easy peasy!


thank you @Cookiefiend for this advice! I stayed up and experimented with it. as per you and @doni (earlier in the thread) I am going to wear said item for the rest of this week to the grocery store, the pharmacy and the park.

@essiedub, agree re the 140 and about the trees against the red (that’s why I fell in love and purchased). (I tried to add your quote here, but it didn’t seem to work). The good thing is there is enough fabric to fold along an edgefor a totally different look.  (the first two scarf pics are folded along the diagonal bias; the last along the edge with the least red).

re the Bag challenge.  I’ve pulled out a vintage barenia Crinoline (horsehair) Vespa pm, phw, that I have never really worn.  I got it for a great price (i think 750 usd) from a Japanese reseller three or four years ago. It’s a little smaller than the evelyne PM, and the shoulder drop is less generous,  so most flattering and comfy when I am slimmer.





thanks, @JenJBS! I’m still an avid watcher of  your bag collection thread and was so thrilled to see one of your purple beauties!

apologies for hogging the thread!

@SakuraSakura, I just read your post above. Your limited edition is gorgeous.  I am so sorry about the ghosting. IDK why she would do that, but I do know you deserve better. We are here for you and 2021 willl get better. Hugs


----------



## Hazzelnut

SakuraSakura said:


> Enjoying a little limited edition in my life. The colours make me feel a little better. I have some pretty sad news - I was ghosted by that person I thought loved me deeply. It’s why I’ve been so quiet. I’m still really stunned that she was capable of doing something so selfish and immature. My heart is broken you guys. I hope everyone else is doing alright!



Sending you so much love and virtual cuddles

I’m so sorry. I know it’s hard to feel comfort at times like this, but my inbox is always open if you want to talk


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> My Tissot...this one was a gift from my DH 2 years ago. I had a Tissot all SS tank style, “Fascination”, that I wore every day for almost 20 years. Sold it for $150.  Loved that watch, took care of it, but time for a change. Love the brand!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948797


Me too! I have a few. I still have one my godfather gave me as a child.


----------



## Hazzelnut

880 said:


> @Hazzelnut, I am so sorry you’ve been on crutches for so long. Have you tried millennial crutches with the spring on the bottom? I love your Bowie Siggy Stardust bag and hope it accompanies you this year.



No! Never heard of these, but will definitely look into them! Thank you for the recommendation!! Some days I feel used to them and other days I want to throw them out the window. Especially as they’ve stopped me being able to use my shoulder bags easily (small problem I know in the grand scheme, but frustrating as it’s most of my bags)


----------



## 880

Hazzelnut said:


> No! Never heard of these, but will definitely look into them! Thank you for the recommendation!! Some days I feel used to them and other days I want to throw them out the window. Especially as they’ve stopped me being able to use my shoulder bags easily (small problem I know in the grand scheme, but frustrating as it’s most of my bags)





			https://www.amazon.com/Motion-Forearm-Crutches-Spring-Assist/dp/B011NZH6L6
		

years ago, DH used these post surgery when he tore his Achilles’ tendon during squash. He walked so much on them, he contacted them for replacement tips. They told him no one had ever worn out the tips before, so sent him some gratis. I was going to wear them when I had ankle cartilage replacement surgerym but I decided I’d rather use a knee scooter (Mainly so I could load up Whole Foods bags on the handles) Other people we’ve given them to (in the middle aged adult beginner squash community) have also used them with great satisfaction! HTH Hugs


----------



## Hazzelnut

880 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Motion-Forearm-Crutches-Spring-Assist/dp/B011NZH6L6
> 
> 
> years ago, DH used these post surgery when he tore his Achilles’ tendon during squash. He walked so much on them, he contacted them for replacement tips. They told him no one had ever worn out the tips before, so sent him ones gratis. I was going to wear them when I had ankle cartilage replacement surgerym but I decided I’d rather use a knee scooter (Mainly so I could load up Whole Foods bags on the handles) Other people we’ve given them to (in the middle aged adult beginner squash community) have also used them with great satisfaction! HTH Hugs



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! These look so much better than what I’m using! Actually feel a bit emotional!

The moral of my story is if you still feel pain after being checked out by A&E don’t ignore it and keep going, get a second opinion by a specialist in that body area! Also, don’t get hit by speeding cars (although that actually wasn’t my fault, but rather the idiot who mounted the curb).


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hazzelnut said:


> My first bag use since March last year!!
> 
> Due to some health and mobility issues I haven’t been able to leave the house (apart from the occasional drive with my partner and I haven’t bothered to bring a bag as I have crutches to contend with - think I’d be used to them after 3 years!), but when we decided to go for a short drive at lunchtime I thought I’d brighten up my black outfit with a pop of colour!
> 
> I lovingly refer to it as my Bowie bag and I’m so happy I decided to finally break it out after it’s been sitting unloved on my shelf.
> 
> My new commitment is to use a different bag for each drive, even if it’s only sitting on my lap.
> 
> I think my previous commitment to use each bag 10 times this year might be a little off though...
> 
> View attachment 4948794


I really (really really) like this bag... I had one briefly and returned it because it was just too small... now... I'm sad. 
But it was too small for me, so I should let it go. But I love it!
I'm glad you got out and were able to take such a darling bag with you! 


essiedub said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you *dooney*! Yes the smaller watch faces are kinda unreadable for me these days unless it’s high contrast. Tods does have really chewy, smoosh-y leather.  And while my preference is for smooth leathers, pebbled has its place in my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *cookie*! I frequently think of your pink sapphire dial!


I am planning on wearing it this week (even though the strap is white), waiting until the 9th when I can figure out if the last date on it (the 8th) is AM or PM, the automatic winders make you think!  
Has anyone tried one of the electric winder things - you know you put your watch on and it moves it so it doesn't stop if you don't wear it for a week? 


880 said:


> @Hazzelnut, I am so sorry you’ve been on crutches for so long. Have you tried millennial crutches with the spring on the bottom? I love your Bowie Ziggy Stardust bag and hope it accompanies you this year.
> 
> Agree, but I decided after reading @cookie fiends advice below, I needed to experiment  @Vintage Leather, hope this inspires you to take Kermit Oliver for a spin!
> 
> 
> thank you @Cookiefiend for this advice! I stayed up and experimented with it. as per you and @doni (earlier in the thread) I am going to wear said item for the rest of this week to the grocery store, the pharmacy and the park.
> 
> @essiedub, agree re the 140 and about the trees against the red (that’s why I fell in love and purchased). (I tried to add your quote here, but it didn’t seem to work). The good thing is there is enough fabric to fold along an edgefor a totally different look.  (the first two scarf pics are folded along the diagonal bias; the last along the edge with the least red).
> 
> re the Bag challenge.  I’ve pulled out a vintage barenia Crinoline (horsehair) Vespa pm, phw, that I have never really worn.  I got it for a great price (i think 750 usd) from a Japanese reseller three or four years ago. It’s a little smaller than the evelyne PM, and the shoulder drop is less generous,  so most flattering and comfy when I am slimmer.
> 
> View attachment 4948833
> View attachment 4948835
> View attachment 4948836
> 
> thanks, @JenJBS! I’m still an avid watcher of  your bag collection thread and was so thrilled to see one of your purple beauties!
> 
> apologies for hogging the thread!
> 
> @SakuraSakura, I just read your post above. Your limited edition is gorgeous.  I am so sorry about the ghosting. IDK why she would do that, but I do know you deserve better. We are here for you and 2021 willl get better. Hugs


Oh - another Vespa - I love them, and they are very much like an Evie! I do find the shoulder drop fine though (mine is some sort of leather and toile), but I could never wear either crossbody - I am too tall.

All of these ties are lovely - but I'm thrilled you're wearing it! Do show us on the SOTD thread!  

@SakuraSakura - I'm so sorry. Ghosting is a terrible thing to do to someone.


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

*I resolve to not buy a contemporaty designer bag so I can save up for my first premium designer bag.*


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks @jblended but I think we end up getting the better end of the deal when we gift, ya know? Awesome feeling plus decluttering? Win win win!
> 
> So I decided while I'm saving and mulling over a fine watch purchase, some $21 (shipped!)fun could be reasonable and scratch my iridescent watch itch in the short run and I ordered this because I adore rainbow hardware so much!
> View attachment 4948523
> 
> Let's see if it looks like a twenty dollar watch when I get it!


I love it! it reminds me of an oil slick!   


essiedub said:


> I’ve always been a rule follower but here I am not posting anything for the January challenges
> We were talking about watches so here’s mine for today. I rotate through my watches to try to keep the automatics running but it’s not always successful.  Here’s the H clipper with the double tour band. And ok ...I just ran to photograph my bag so here’s the Tods tote I’ve been toting around
> 
> View attachment 4948524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948525


I love the watch! your bag is so, so buttery!


dcooney4 said:


> I like a big watch face. Very Nice! *The leather on the tods looks fantastic.*


Agreed! 


SakuraSakura said:


> Enjoying a little limited edition in my life. The colours make me feel a little better. I have some pretty sad news - I was ghosted by that person I thought loved me deeply. It’s why I’ve been so quiet. I’m still really stunned that she was capable of doing something so selfish and immature. My heart is broken you guys. I hope everyone else is doing alright!


I'm really sorry about the ghosting, at least that person showed themselves pretty early on! they do not deserve you.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> It is a lovely bag! Are you as happy with the GP?
> I ask because it can’t go on your shoulder?





dcooney4 said:


> I still miss my Bh . I offered my daughter the Beaubourg but she wanted the Bh. So I gave it to her. That was the most comfortable bag ever. She does take good care of it and wears it, so it is all good.
> Do you find the garden party as easy to use? I have eyed the garden party myself.  If they came out with the Bh again I might consider getting it again .


Responding to @Cookiefiend and @dcooney4 re: the *Garden Party* (GP)*,* like @indiaink mentioned, the design has flaws and doesn't work for everyone. I can squeeze the GP on my shoulder although it wasn't designed for shoulder carry - bizarre, a tote you can't easily carry on the shoulder (rolled handles and wide base.) If you have a lot to carry, ie. heavy contents + some people call the bag heavy in leather when it's empty => not happy user experience. I looked at and considered this bag for a few years before I took the plunge. I remember @catsinthebag had a few in lovely colours and @papertiger has one in gorgeous Bamboo. I think if you're looking for a bag that has large capacity and that you can carry on your shoulder comfortably there are other styles that may work better for you, in my wardrobe I have a Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt and a Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote. I made the decision to purchase a Garden Party with eyes wide open, mine is in Rouge H Negonda leather with contrast stitching, I primarily use a car for transportation at my current stage of life. I can use my GP on days I need a bag with more capacity, carry it on my shoulder for short periods of time/alternating with hand carry and crook of the arm carry and I am in and out of car - it works for me. Compare and contrast the GP to the LV BH, the bag is lightweight and fits comfortably on the shoulder with a perfect strap drop. I loved that bag, over time I appreciated other bags and reached for other bags over the BH. Bottomline, the Garden Party works for me and has a place in my wardrobe, your mileage may vary.


Katinahat said:


> What a lovely story and great pictures. So touching that your DH bought it for you. Seems to be the way for many of us!
> 
> I wasn’t sure about canvas but now I’ve got and regularly use my Coach central zip tote in signature canvas I could totally see upgrading it to a LV one day. The Coach bag is great btw!
> View attachment 4948312


Thank you @Katinahat.
I like this tote and your Bayswater tote - great looking, functional totes! 


Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the hugs @jblended,  @momasaurus & @More bags! Stress kind of gets overwhelming at times but once I get going again all will be fine I’m sure.
> 
> Bright side of keyworker status is I’m out still and about and can take bags. It worried me before but now I’m going to carry, rotate and enjoy my larger bags for work! My Bayswater tote is already packed for tomorrow morning and the picture I had is so pretty I changed my avatar to match! It was Valentine’s Day this year from DH so before lockdown hit.
> View attachment 4948320
> 
> 
> That will make 3 bags carried already this month. This one was gifted so is challenge 1 and one date night shown previously do challenge 4!


Congratulations on all of your progress on the challenges! I'm enjoying all of your beautiful bags and pictures!


----------



## jblended

SakuraSakura said:


> My heart is broken you guys.



I'm sorry. Ghosting is such a cowardly and immature way to end things. Much more civil to have an open discussion.


Hazzelnut said:


> Actually feel a bit emotional!





Hazzelnut said:


> Also, don’t get hit by speeding cars (although that actually wasn’t my fault, but rather the idiot who mounted the curb).


It's crazy how a single bad driver can completely change the course of someone else's life. I really do emphasize with you as I have all sorts of injuries from a speeding driver hitting me head on. You're amazing for having such a good attitude about it (even if you do sometimes get frustrated with the crutches- you're only human, after all)! 



880 said:


> years ago, DH used these post surgery when he tore his Achilles’ tendon during squash.


You're amazing! Always sharing _the_ _best_ tips. 



Cookiefiend said:


> Has anyone tried one of the electric winder things - you know you put your watch on and it moves it so it doesn't stop if you don't wear it for a week?


Oh, this is interesting! I've never even heard of these. I'd love to hear from people who've used them. Great question.


Cookiefiend said:


> I struggle sometimes with the 140 size in the silk and CSGM



Not sure if this is helpful but, I stumbled across this instagram account that may be of interest. She evidently got famous by showing over 50 ways to tie and style scarves: @claudyamoreira



keodi said:


> at least that person showed themselves pretty early on! they do not deserve you.


Very true!


----------



## Hazzelnut

jblended said:


> It's crazy how a single bad driver can completely change the course of someone else's life. I really do emphasize with you as I have all sorts of injuries from a speeding driver hitting me head on. You're amazing for having such a good attitude about it (even if you do sometimes get frustrated with the crutches- you're only human, after all)!



Thank you! Sending love to you too!

It still baffles me how easily life can change in such a split second! Oh, I have my days of crying and anger, but overall I try to not let it consume me and to accept what it is now and find a way to deal with it. The hardest bit (beyond the pain) has been people saying hurtful things - especially those who don’t realise what they’re saying is insensitive. Thankfully my partner (who I met 3 weeks before it happened) has been my rock and been a massive support physically and emotionally.

Sorry if I’m bringing the tone down! I’ve been thinking a lot about it today and think I just needed to get some thoughts out!


----------



## Cookiefiend

First bag in my challenge of Least used and Shed Bound or Not (I can’t remember the name!) is my yellow CoLab.
Took to a doctor appointment and the grocery with out the shoulder strap.
I still like it.  I’m carrying my own sunshine today!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I’ve always been a rule follower but here I am not posting anything for the January challenges
> We were talking about watches so here’s mine for today. I rotate through my watches to try to keep the automatics running but it’s not always successful.  Here’s the H clipper with the double tour band. And ok ...I just ran to photograph my bag so here’s the Tods tote I’ve been toting around
> 
> View attachment 4948524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948525


Beautiful tote and your watch is stunning. I especially like the double strap!


cowgirlsboots said:


> *January Bag Challenges
> 
> Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - that´s a challenge DH and DS seem to accomplish each week...* I already was told my challenge for tomorrow was grocery shopping.*





papertiger said:


> If the challenge for this Jan was 'no bag month' I would winning. It's pouring every day and we are under lockdown here and I am too nervous to even go to the supermarket.
> 
> The highlight of the day is walking up and down the beach with an umbrella


Sorry to hear of the extended lockdown and continuing rain. We'll create an umbrella challenge on your behalf. 

@880 Thanks for sharing that the Telfar Bag is heavy, that's disappointing. I am glad you were able to share the love and find others to gift them to. The skirt looks lovely. The scarves are pretty and the red/blue CW looks great on you!


----------



## jayohwhy

Wow! This thread moves fast! I guess one of the good things about having young kids take up your time is that you don't have time to think about switching bags- I have two scratchers that I bought on New Years day that I still need to get around to scratching. *Is anyone else happy about larger bags coming back into style?* I'm happy that I can go back to carrying bags that I don't have to tetris about to fit my things...

@Hazzelnut and @SakuraSakura I am so sorry for what you both are going through. I know I'm new to this thread but hearing you both share about your challenges helps me feel less lonely. 

@SouthernPurseGal - that oil slick watch is TDF. I can't wait to see how it looks on! While I love looking at watches, I'm one of those apple watch folks and can't find a stylish enough band that matches the rest of my jewelry to save my life.


----------



## More bags

Hazzelnut said:


> My first bag use since March last year!!
> 
> Due to some health and mobility issues I haven’t been able to leave the house (apart from the occasional drive with my partner and I haven’t bothered to bring a bag as I have crutches to contend with - think I’d be used to them after 3 years!), but when we decided to go for a short drive at lunchtime I thought I’d brighten up my black outfit with a pop of colour!
> 
> I lovingly refer to it as my Bowie bag and I’m so happy I decided to finally break it out after it’s been sitting unloved on my shelf.
> 
> My new commitment is to use a different bag for each drive, even if it’s only sitting on my lap.
> 
> I think my previous commitment to use each bag 10 times this year might be a little off though...
> 
> View attachment 4948794


 What a fun bag, I could see how you couldn't keep your eyes off of it! Sorry to hear about the health and mobility issues.  


BowieFan1971 said:


> My Tissot...this one was a gift from my DH 2 years ago. I had a Tissot all SS tank style, “Fascination”, that I wore every day for almost 20 years. Sold it for $150.  Loved that watch, took care of it, but time for a change. Love the brand!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948797


Classic and elegant - it's a beauty!


----------



## jblended

Hazzelnut said:


> Thank you! Sending love to you too!
> 
> It still baffles me how easily life can change in such a split second! Oh, I have my days of crying and anger, but overall I try to not let it consume me and to accept what it is now and find a way to deal with it. The hardest bit (beyond the pain) has been people saying hurtful things - especially those who don’t realise what they’re saying is insensitive. Thankfully my partner (who I met 3 weeks before it happened) has been my rock and been a massive support physically and emotionally.
> 
> Sorry if I’m bringing the tone down! I’ve been thinking a lot about it today and think I just needed to get some thoughts out!


I completely understand. I shared very similar sentiments repeatedly on the last thread (I'll only link to the one here):
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-any-one-else.1022226/page-271#post-33734024

I'm thrilled that you have such a supportive partner! It's a good reminder that there are amazing people out there. 

You'll find this thread is full of the *best* people. I can personally attest to the fact that they have been amazing pocket friends, and have given me a safe space to share my own experience, showning me nothing but kindness and support at every turn. You're safe here.


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> First bag in my challenge of Least used and Shed Bound or Not (I can’t remember the name!) is my yellow CoLab.
> Took to a doctor appointment and the grocery with out the shoulder strap.
> *I still like it. * I’m carrying my own sunshine today!


You sound like me whenever I pull a bag to donate! 
This bag is a ray of sunshine! Very much what is needed to lift the spirits! 



jayohwhy said:


> I know I'm new to this thread but hearing you both share about your challenges helps me feel less lonely.


Sorry you're struggling with loneliness. To be honest, I think we all are given the way things are going. Hang in there!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> Enjoying a little limited edition in my life. The colours make me feel a little better. I have some pretty sad news - I was ghosted by that person I thought loved me deeply. It’s why I’ve been so quiet. I’m still really stunned that she was capable of doing something so selfish and immature. My heart is broken you guys. I hope everyone else is doing alright!


I am so sorry to hear this! Big hugs!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> If the challenge for this Jan was 'no bag month' I would winning. It's pouring every day and we are under lockdown here and I am too nervous to even go to the supermarket.
> 
> The highlight of the day is walking up and down the beach with an umbrella



Big hug to you! 
It´s pouring here, too, but after my men (including the pet mouse who ran out of salad) emptied the fridge I just had to brave the supermarket. Doing so I took a bag and pittied it.


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> Enjoying a little limited edition in my life. The colours make me feel a little better. I have some pretty sad news - I was ghosted by that person I thought loved me deeply. It’s why I’ve been so quiet. I’m still really stunned that she was capable of doing something so selfish and immature. My heart is broken you guys. I hope everyone else is doing alright!


@SakuraSakura, I am sorry to hear this update, to open your heart and make yourself vulnerable and to be ghosted by that person - that's so hurtful and thoughtless. I am sorry to hear this happened to you.


----------



## Hazzelnut

jblended said:


> I completely understand. I shared very similar sentiments repeatedly on the last thread (I'll only link to the one here):
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-any-one-else.1022226/page-271#post-33734024
> 
> I'm thrilled that you have such a supportive partner! It's a good reminder that there are amazing people out there.
> 
> You'll find this thread is full of the *best* people. I can personally attest to the fact that they have been amazing pocket friends, and have given me a safe space to share my own experience, showning me nothing but kindness and support at every turn. You're safe here.



I was teary before, but now I’m full on crying  

I’ve had similar experiences of being pointed at and talked loudly about by complete strangers who have said some horrible things. (I also wear a knee brace to hold my left kneecap in place as well as the crutches and people seem to think it’s ok to make jokes about it). Also had some close friends tell me they’d kill themselves if they were me. As a consequence of my accident I’ve developed quite severe OCD about personal safety and germs (so life is a bit extra hard atm) and people seem to find this hilarious to make fun of.

But, my life is my life and I am going to live it. I’m blessed in many other ways and I try to focus on that!

Thanks for letting me share. This forum and thread has been my escape and I love it! Everyone is an absolute gem!!

Also, if you ever want to vent or let off steam my inbox is always open


----------



## More bags

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> *I resolve to not buy a contemporaty designer bag so I can save up for my first premium designer bag.*


You can do it!  Have you chosen the bag you're saving up for?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> There is a 'Baroque' splendour about it, or 'Imperial treasure'. Very fantasy and all mixed-up. My Chinese students call a very similar style Rococo'. 'Babushka' means grandmother, a term of (patronising) endearment for much older women too.  Strange Gucci used it for the collection, maybe it's the only Russian word they thought the World knew. Matryoshka is applied to the nests of dolls.
> 
> Love Carly Simon, and the sound of that skirt. I could never call Carly Babushka though, she may slap me with her bag


Galliano´s stories come to mind mixing the Russian with the traditional gipsies (I am not using this term to demean! My family history is very silent about it, but there definetely are gipsy genes running in my family. They become obvious once I go a bit over the top with florals or furs and the gipsies in the street obviously recognize me as one of their world, keep a distance, seem to be considering which family I might belong to...)


----------



## More bags

Hazzelnut said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! These look so much better than what I’m using! Actually feel a bit emotional!
> 
> The moral of my story is if you still feel pain after being checked out by A&E don’t ignore it and keep going, get a second opinion by a specialist in that body area! Also, don’t get hit by speeding cars (although that actually wasn’t my fault, but rather the idiot who mounted the curb).





Hazzelnut said:


> Thank you! Sending love to you too!
> 
> It still baffles me how easily life can change in such a split second! Oh, I have my days of crying and anger, but overall I try to not let it consume me and to accept what it is now and find a way to deal with it. The hardest bit (beyond the pain) has been people saying hurtful things - especially those who don’t realise what they’re saying is insensitive. Thankfully my partner (who I met 3 weeks before it happened) has been my rock and been a massive support physically and emotionally.
> 
> Sorry if I’m bringing the tone down! I’ve been thinking a lot about it today and think I just needed to get some thoughts out!


Oh my goodness! I am shocked at what happened and relieved that you physically survived. You are entitled to days of crying and anger. You are incredibly emotionally resilient and I'm thankful your partner is a rock for you. We're here for you.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Enjoying a little limited edition in my life. The colours make me feel a little better. I have some pretty sad news - I was ghosted by that person I thought loved me deeply. It’s why I’ve been so quiet. I’m still really stunned that she was capable of doing something so selfish and immature. My heart is broken you guys. I hope everyone else is doing alright!



Sending a huge hug to you! Try to forget her, please. She obviously is not worth the heartbreak. Enjoy your pretty things, love yourself! xxx


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> First bag in my challenge of Least used and Shed Bound or Not (I can’t remember the name!) is my yellow CoLab.
> Took to a doctor appointment and the grocery with out the shoulder strap.
> I still like it.  I’m carrying my own sunshine today!
> View attachment 4948929


So joyful!


----------



## indiaink

More bags said:


> Responding to @Cookiefiend and @dcooney4 re: the Garden Party, like @indiaink mentioned, the design has flaws and doesn't work for everyone. I can squeeze the GP on my shoulder although it wasn't designed for shoulder carry - bizarre, a tote you can't easily carry on the shoulder (rolled handles and wide base.) If you have a lot to carry, ie. heavy contents + some people call the bag heavy in leather when it's empty => not happy user experience. ...



I should have done my due diligence but the bag was a surprise offer from a friend, and I said yes and then - Mine is also Negonda - and I have the feeling this GP will last forever and ever, but not at my house. 



jblended said:


> I'm sorry. Ghosting is such a cowardly and immature way to end things. Much more civil to have an open discussion.



I've mentioned this twice in the last three days: I think the Internet should be broken for a minimum of six months, if not longer. Seriously. For all the good it's done and the convenience and happiness it has brought - it has now done the opposite in so many ways.  Just now thinking about this further - maybe we should go back to good old-fashioned dial-up; that might give people extra time to think before they act and speak. Or maybe we should just all move to the mountains in Montana (substitute whatever state/country where you know Internet is scarce).



Cookiefiend said:


> First bag in my challenge of Least used and Shed Bound or Not (I can’t remember the name!) is my yellow CoLab.
> Took to a doctor appointment and the grocery with out the shoulder strap.
> I still like it.  I’m carrying my own sunshine today!
> View attachment 4948929


*Love this color!!!*

___

I am not qualified for any challenges this month except to clean out the larder, and I'm must admit to being a bit scared to get home tonight and find out what my DH has made for dinner, as I know we don't have a lot of items left that have much creativity.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jayohwhy said:


> Wow! This thread moves fast! I guess one of the good things about having young kids take up your time is that you don't have time to think about switching bags- I have two scratchers that I bought on New Years day that I still need to get around to scratching. *Is anyone else happy about larger bags coming back into style?* I'm happy that I can go back to carrying bags that I don't have to tetris about to fit my things...



Absolutely! Most of my bags are on the larger side and as I tend to carry around everything but my kitchen skink a larger bag is so nice to use!


----------



## papertiger

Hazzelnut said:


> My first bag use since March last year!!
> 
> Due to some health and mobility issues I haven’t been able to leave the house (apart from the occasional drive with my partner and I haven’t bothered to bring a bag as I have crutches to contend with - think I’d be used to them after 3 years!), but when we decided to go for a short drive at lunchtime I thought I’d brighten up my black outfit with a pop of colour!
> 
> I lovingly refer to it as my Bowie bag and I’m so happy I decided to finally break it out after it’s been sitting unloved on my shelf.
> 
> My new commitment is to use a different bag for each drive, even if it’s only sitting on my lap.
> 
> I think my previous commitment to use each bag 10 times this year might be a little off though...
> 
> View attachment 4948794



So sorry about your troubles  

Your bag is joyous. So glad you got to wear your Rainbow Kensington at last.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

*January Bag Challenges*

"*Gifted bags/ Take the tag off and wear it " * 

My present to myself Dior Diva had her first outing today- in the rain to the supermarket.
I really pittied her... but in the end she´s a handbag made to carry your wallet...  Not a very practical handbag, though, because there aren´t any compartments inside, just one medium sized black hole and the lenght of the straps only allows carrying in the crook of the arm. 



The scratches look worse in the photo than in reality. They are the kind that leaves the surface unharmed, but moves the structure of the leather, so will remain as they are. I don´t want to paint over the bag.


----------



## Hazzelnut

More bags said:


> Oh my goodness! I am shocked at what happened and relieved that you physically survived. You are entitled to days of crying and anger. You are incredibly emotionally resilient and I'm thankful your partner is a rock for you. We're here for you.



Thank you!   



papertiger said:


> So sorry about your troubles
> 
> Your bag is joyous. So glad you got to wear your Rainbow Kensington at last.



Thank you  It really is a beautiful mood lifter!


----------



## Hazzelnut

cowgirlsboots said:


> *January Bag Challenges*
> 
> "*Gifted bags/ Take the tag off and wear it " *
> 
> My present to myself Dior Diva had her first outing today- in the rain to the supermarket.
> I really pittied her... but in the end she´s a handbag made to carry your wallet...  Not a very practical handbag, though, because there aren´t any compartments inside, just one medium sized black hole and the lenght of the straps only allows carrying in the crook of the arm.
> 
> View attachment 4948939
> 
> The scratches look worse in the photo than in reality. They are the kind that leaves the surface unharmed, but moves the structure of the leather, so will remain as they are. I don´t want to paint over the bag.



Who needs practical when she’s so pretty!


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> I should have done my due diligence but the bag was a surprise offer from a friend, and I said yes and then - Mine is also Negonda - and I have the feeling this GP will last forever and ever, but not at my house.
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned this twice in the last three days: I think the Internet should be broken for a minimum of six months, if not longer. Seriously. For all the good it's done and the convenience and happiness it has brought - it has now done the opposite in so many ways.  Just now thinking about this further - maybe we should go back to good old-fashioned dial-up; that might give people extra time to think before they act and speak. Or maybe we should just all move to the mountains in Montana (substitute whatever state/country where you know Internet is scarce).
> 
> 
> *Love this color!!!*
> 
> ___
> 
> I am not qualified for any challenges this month except to clean out the larder, and I'm must admit to being a bit scared to get home tonight and find out what my DH has made for dinner, as I know we don't have a lot of items left that have much creativity.




For everyone talking about Hermes' Garden Party. 

It works for me because I don't mind hand-held totes at all. I could never recommend if someone stipulated they needed to carry it on their shoulder. I think Negonda is the lightest all-leather, but the canvas/leather trim are pretty durable too. There are pre-loved shoulder GPs around if it's a must. 

If I need one for the shoulder I'll use my Sikkim Double Sens.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Responding to @Cookiefiend and @dcooney4 re: the Garden Party, like @indiaink mentioned, the design has flaws and doesn't work for everyone. I can squeeze the GP on my shoulder although it wasn't designed for shoulder carry - bizarre, a tote you can't easily carry on the shoulder (rolled handles and wide base.) If you have a lot to carry, ie. heavy contents + some people call the bag heavy in leather when it's empty => not happy user experience. I looked at and considered this bag for a few years before I took the plunge. I remember @catsinthebag had a few in lovely colours and @papertiger has one in gorgeous Bamboo. I think if you're looking for a bag that has large capacity and that you can carry on your shoulder comfortably there are other styles that may work better for you, in my wardrobe I have a Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt and a Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote. I made the decision to purchase a Garden Party with eyes wide open, mine is in Rouge H Negonda leather with contrast stitching, I primarily use a car for transportation at my current stage of life. I can use my GP on days I need a bag with more capacity, carry it on my shoulder for short periods of time/alternating with hand carry and crook of the arm carry and I am in and out of car - it works for me. Compare and contrast the GP to the LV BH, the bag is lightweight and fits comfortably on the shoulder with a perfect strap drop. I loved that bag, over time I appreciated other bags and reached for other bags over the BH. Bottomline, the Garden Party works for me and has a place in my wardrobe, your mileage may vary.
> 
> Thank you @Katinahat.
> I like this tote and your Bayswater tote - great looking, functional totes!
> 
> Congratulations on all of your progress on the challenges! I'm enjoying all of your beautiful bags and pictures!


Thanks for your review! I love @papertiger’s green GP, it’s the one that tempts me the most!  


jblended said:


> You sound like me whenever I pull a bag to donate!
> This bag is a ray of sunshine! Very much what is needed to lift the spirits!
> 
> 
> Sorry you're struggling with loneliness. To be honest, I think we all are given the way things are going. Hang in there!


 Yes, I was seriously thinking of re-homing it, but not so much now. It isn‘t an expensive bag, but it is leather and well made. I had forgotten that it has magnetic clasp too, so even though it is a tote, if it falls over, my things don’t fall out in the car. Which I find extremely annoying. 
Today is gray and chilly, it is a perfect color for today.  


More bags said:


> So joyful!


Thank you! ❤️


indiaink said:


> I should have done my due diligence but the bag was a surprise offer from a friend, and I said yes and then - Mine is also Negonda - and I have the feeling this GP will last forever and ever, but not at my house.
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned this twice in the last three days: I think the Internet should be broken for a minimum of six months, if not longer. Seriously. For all the good it's done and the convenience and happiness it has brought - it has now done the opposite in so many ways.  Just now thinking about this further - maybe we should go back to good old-fashioned dial-up; that might give people extra time to think before they act and speak. Or maybe we should just all move to the mountains in Montana (substitute whatever state/country where you know Internet is scarce).
> 
> 
> *Love this color!!!*
> 
> ___
> 
> I am not qualified for any challenges this month except to clean out the larder, and I'm must admit to being a bit scared to get home tonight and find out what my DH has made for dinner, as I know we don't have a lot of items left that have much creativity.


Thank you! It was a spur of the moment purchase - the color caught my eye, I stopped to look at it, then popped it in my cart. A “You’re coming home with me!” moment.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> *January Bag Challenges*
> 
> "*Gifted bags/ Take the tag off and wear it " *
> 
> My present to myself Dior Diva had her first outing today- in the rain to the supermarket.
> I really pittied her... but in the end she´s a handbag made to carry your wallet...  Not a very practical handbag, though, because there aren´t any compartments inside, just one medium sized black hole and the lenght of the straps only allows carrying in the crook of the arm.
> 
> View attachment 4948939
> 
> The scratches look worse in the photo than in reality. They are the kind that leaves the surface unharmed, but moves the structure of the leather, so will remain as they are. I don´t want to paint over the bag.


It‘s gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

jayohwhy said:


> Wow! This thread moves fast! I guess one of the good things about having young kids take up your time is that you don't have time to think about switching bags- I have two scratchers that I bought on New Years day that I still need to get around to scratching. *Is anyone else happy about larger bags coming back into style?* I'm happy that I can go back to carrying bags that I don't have to tetris about to fit my things...
> 
> @Hazzelnut and @SakuraSakura I am so sorry for what you both are going through. I know I'm new to this thread but hearing you both share about your challenges helps me feel less lonely.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal - that oil slick watch is TDF. I can't wait to see how it looks on! While I love looking at watches, I'm one of those apple watch folks and can't find a stylish enough band that matches the rest of my jewelry to save my life.



On the days when I could go out last year larger bags never went out of style.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Big hug to you!
> It´s pouring here, too, but after my men (including the pet mouse who ran out of salad) emptied the fridge I just had to brave the supermarket. Doing so I took a bag and pittied it.



According to my neighbour, there isn't much left in the supermarket (UK). Happily, hoarders and survivalists don't like fruit and veg so I should be OK. Please don't let there be a shortage of ground coffee, that's all


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Galliano´s stories come to mind mixing the Russian with the traditional gipsies (I am not using this term to demean! My family history is very silent about it, but there definetely are gipsy genes running in my family. They become obvious once I go a bit over the top with florals or furs and the gipsies in the street obviously recognize me as one of their world, keep a distance, seem to be considering which family I might belong to...)



Yes, he loved that look.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> *January Bag Challenges*
> 
> "*Gifted bags/ Take the tag off and wear it " *
> 
> My present to myself Dior Diva had her first outing today- in the rain to the supermarket.
> I really pittied her... but in the end she´s a handbag made to carry your wallet...  Not a very practical handbag, though, because there aren´t any compartments inside, just one medium sized black hole and the lenght of the straps only allows carrying in the crook of the arm.
> 
> View attachment 4948939
> 
> The scratches look worse in the photo than in reality. They are the kind that leaves the surface unharmed, but moves the structure of the leather, so will remain as they are. I don´t want to paint over the bag.



Impractical but CUTE!


----------



## 880

@Hazzelnut, @jblended, @SakuraSakura, ive read through the last few pages and I wish we could all give each other a group hug. weve all survived last year, and we are resilient. I’m so thankful to everyone here, and to. @More bags for her positivity and keeping us on track with our eyes on our goals, closet and otherwise. 

i also now have a mental picture of @papertiger wandering the beach in a babushka bustle, with her DH carrying her gucci velvet purse under a really large umbrella. @papertiger with the lock down where you are,  I hope you have enough groceries and coffee in the larder.

@jayohwhy, I love big bags too; they make ones butt look smaller and hide the muffin top from too much lunch. And, TPF has been really good to battle loneliness and boredom.

@Hazzelnut, @Cookiefiend, I love your cheerful bags! And then I turn around and fall in love with @cowgirlsboots edgy Dior Diva. I think the scratches add to her character.



indiaink said:


> I am not qualified for any challenges this month except to clean out the larder, and I'm must admit to being a bit scared to get home tonight and find out what my DH has made for dinner, as I know we don't have a lot of items left that have much creativity.



I had to laugh when I read this post from @indiaink. If my DH is in the kitchen, I’d be lucky to get toast with lots of butter and jam or pasta with butter or olive oil. I’m having a hard time cleaning out the larder myself. I am trying to remember, I’m also supposed to be on a diet so that I can slim down and fit into the stuff in my closet.

a cute article, entitled a year of buyers remorse (containing anecdotes of shoppers who are clearly not as experienced as any of us lol) 

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/02/...ers-remorse.html?referringSource=articleShare

hugs all!


----------



## SakuraSakura

jayohwhy said:


> Wow! This thread moves fast! I guess one of the good things about having young kids take up your time is that you don't have time to think about switching bags- I have two scratchers that I bought on New Years day that I still need to get around to scratching. *Is anyone else happy about larger bags coming back into style?* I'm happy that I can go back to carrying bags that I don't have to tetris about to fit my things...
> 
> @Hazzelnut and @SakuraSakura I am so sorry for what you both are going through. I know I'm new to this thread but hearing you both share about your challenges helps me feel less lonely.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal - that oil slick watch is TDF. I can't wait to see how it looks on! While I love looking at watches, I'm one of those apple watch folks and can't find a stylish enough band that matches the rest of my jewelry to save my life.



We're all in this together, one struggle at a time.  I can't believe that she did this to me. She went from - i love you - to silence. I know that she has bipolar disorder + a lot of problems she's struggling with so I've spun the story that she is just really struggling mentally. It brings me less anxiety and more comfort. I found this out when I checked my relationship status on FB - she removed hers. We think that we know people but they're so unpredictable. You guys are a constant stream of sunshine!


----------



## SakuraSakura

papertiger said:


> According to my neighbour, there isn't much left in the supermarket (UK). Happily, hoarders and survivalists don't like fruit and veg so I should be OK. Please don't let there be a shortage of ground coffee, that's all



There will truly be heck to pay if all the coffee is gone!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## chicklety

Jereni said:


> My goals for 2021:
> 
> - Rotate through my collection by wearing a different bag every day
> - Sell the designer bags that I’m not using enough
> - Take better care of my bags through conditioning and cleaning
> - Come off Chanel Ban Island but for ONLY ONE bag.
> - Use my Coach Borough more because it’s the bag that started it all


Love this idea, we should all use "the bag that started it all" ...and post pics


----------



## More bags

indiaink said:


> I have the feeling this GP will last forever and ever, but not at my house.


This is perfect @indiaink, you always know how to make me laugh!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Enjoying a little limited edition in my life. The colours make me feel a little better. I have some pretty sad news - I was ghosted by that person I thought loved me deeply. It’s why I’ve been so quiet. I’m still really stunned that she was capable of doing something so selfish and immature. My heart is broken you guys. I hope everyone else is doing alright!



This is gorgeous! I'm sorry for your sad news.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> @Hazzelnut, I am so sorry you’ve been on crutches for so long. Have you tried millennial crutches with the spring on the bottom? I love your Bowie Ziggy Stardust bag and hope it accompanies you this year.
> 
> Agree, but I decided after reading @cookie fiends advice below, I needed to experiment  @Vintage Leather, hope this inspires you to take Kermit Oliver for a spin!
> 
> 
> thank you @Cookiefiend for this advice! I stayed up and experimented with it. as per you and @doni (earlier in the thread) I am going to wear said item for the rest of this week to the grocery store, the pharmacy and the park.
> 
> @essiedub, agree re the 140 and about the trees against the red (that’s why I fell in love and purchased). (I tried to add your quote here, but it didn’t seem to work). The good thing is there is enough fabric to fold along an edgefor a totally different look.  (the first two scarf pics are folded along the diagonal bias; the last along the edge with the least red).
> 
> re the Bag challenge.  I’ve pulled out a vintage barenia Crinoline (horsehair) Vespa pm, phw, that I have never really worn.  I got it for a great price (i think 750 usd) from a Japanese reseller three or four years ago. It’s a little smaller than the evelyne PM, and the shoulder drop is less generous,  so most flattering and comfy when I am slimmer.
> 
> View attachment 4948833
> View attachment 4948835
> View attachment 4948836
> 
> thanks, @JenJBS! I’m still an avid watcher of  your bag collection thread and was so thrilled to see one of your purple beauties!
> 
> apologies for hogging the thread!
> 
> @SakuraSakura, I just read your post above. Your limited edition is gorgeous.  I am so sorry about the ghosting. IDK why she would do that, but I do know you deserve better. We are here for you and 2021 willl get better. Hugs


It looks beautiful, not too loud at all.


----------



## whateve

Hazzelnut said:


> Thank you! Sending love to you too!
> 
> It still baffles me how easily life can change in such a split second! Oh, I have my days of crying and anger, but overall I try to not let it consume me and to accept what it is now and find a way to deal with it. The hardest bit (beyond the pain) has been people saying hurtful things - especially those who don’t realise what they’re saying is insensitive. Thankfully my partner (who I met 3 weeks before it happened) has been my rock and been a massive support physically and emotionally.
> 
> Sorry if I’m bringing the tone down! I’ve been thinking a lot about it today and think I just needed to get some thoughts out!


You have my sympathy. I know how hard it is to stay positive. I had an accident over a year ago. I couldn't use crutches because I had also broken my arm. I used a cane for several months. I hated the feeling of helplessness and loss of autonomy. For a long time, I was afraid to stay up by myself so went to bed whenever DH went. I don't need the cane anymore and have recovered as much as I'm going to, but I'll never be like I was before the accident.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> First bag in my challenge of Least used and Shed Bound or Not (I can’t remember the name!) is my yellow CoLab.
> Took to a doctor appointment and the grocery with out the shoulder strap.
> I still like it.  I’m carrying my own sunshine today!
> View attachment 4948929


I love this. Such a pure happy yellow!


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> You have my sympathy. I know how hard it is to stay positive. I had an accident over a year ago. I couldn't use crutches because I had also broken my arm. I used a cane for several months. I hated the feeling of helplessness and loss of autonomy. For a long time, I was afraid to stay up by myself so went to bed whenever DH went. I don't need the cane anymore and have recovered as much as I'm going to, but I'll never be like I was before the accident.


 


whateve said:


> I love this. Such a pure happy yellow!


It really is; I took it out and smiled!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Hazzelnut said:


> I lovingly refer to it as my Bowie bag and I’m so happy I decided to finally break it out after it’s been sitting unloved on my shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948794


This is to die for! What bag is it? Where can I get one?


JenJBS said:


> Me three! That rainbow watch is stunning @SouthernPurseGal


Thanks! 


jayohwhy said:


> @SouthernPurseGal - that oil slick watch is TDF. I can't wait to see how it looks on!


Thanks!!


Do you guys think I chose the prettiest one? I can't do huge watches because my wrist is tiny.


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> First bag in my challenge of Least used and Shed Bound or Not (I can’t remember the name!) is my yellow CoLab.
> Took to a doctor appointment and the grocery with out the shoulder strap.
> I still like it.  I’m carrying my own sunshine today!
> View attachment 4948929


I love this so sunny and cheerful!


----------



## JenJBS

SouthernPurseGal said:


> This is to die for! What bag is it? Where can I get one?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I chose the prettiest one? I can't do huge watches because my wrist is tiny.
> 
> View attachment 4949091
> 
> View attachment 4949092
> 
> View attachment 4949093
> View attachment 4949094
> View attachment 4949095
> View attachment 4949096
> View attachment 4949098



I love the 4th watch!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> You have my sympathy. I know how hard it is to stay positive. I had an accident over a year ago. I couldn't use crutches because I had also broken my arm. I used a cane for several months. I hated the feeling of helplessness and loss of autonomy. For a long time, I was afraid to stay up by myself so went to bed whenever DH went. I don't need the cane anymore and have recovered as much as I'm going to, but I'll never be like I was before the accident.


There aren’t any words that I can offer to lessen your pain. I am glad you’ve recovered from needing a cane. I think your openness about what you’ve experienced will give others hope, too. We never know what hard battles anyone is fighting. I am glad you’re here with us @whateve.


----------



## baghabitz34

Thanks for starting this thread again, I am definitely in. 2020 started well & then the pandemic hit. I went off track with too much retail therapy & too many Amazon orders.
2021 Goals:
- First & foremost enjoy what I have acquired over the past few years.
- SLGs: I would like to add a good, compact, black wallet. Other than that, I do not need anymore pouches/catchalls/ etc.
- Bags: Only add if it fills a gap or is a real stunner.
- Jewelry: I am not a big jewelry person. I would like to add a diamond tennis bracelet & a pair of diamond studs. But no rush on these.
- Watches: I would like to add a ceramic watch & possibly another Michele.
- Keep tracking bag usage.

For the January challenges, I will use my gifted bags. My sister gave me two lovely Kate Spade bags for Christmas & I gifted myself 3! - 2 Coach & 1 Ferragamo that I need to use.
I will also try to use two of my least used bags.


----------



## dreamlet

papertiger said:


> Nobody really needs a watch anymore because we all have the time on our phones. A watch comes in handy for me because I often need to keep an eye on the time without picking-up my phone if I don't have my computer already open. Have you noticed that work places don't always have clocks in them anymore? Even in the canteen or boardrooms, they should be compulsory. I think it's quite funny that people used to find others checking their watch rude, but there is _nothing_ ruder these days than looking at your phone while someone is with you, it looks almost innocuous to check a watch. It's also quite good when I want to limit my screen time because once that phones on...
> 
> I gave DH an expensive watch without thinking if he is a watch person and he never wears it. I have too many but I've had all of mine a long time and I am trying to get in the habit of wearing them. I have 2 Rolex (yg + plat/diamond) I can't wear the plat/diamond because I am petrified of losing/damaging it. I also have yg Omega, steel JLC, a wg/diamond 1950s cocktail watch my parents gave me in its original case and another strongly Deco yg/diamond, lots of others too. I was thinking about selling the gold Omega but the jeweller said it'd go for scrap because its too retro (1960s) and I'm not going to let that happen to a watch that keeps perfect time.
> 
> Here is my colour watch for @880 and others who wanted to see. It's a mechanical, wind-up, made by a horologist, patent leather strap. You tell the time by the colour's position and the proportion of the colour line through. Obviously not the best watch for facilitating meetings where everyone has a fixed time to speak or give short presentations, but so long as things to the hour/half-hour it's fine. In picture below it reads approx 11.15. I usually wear it at the weekends.
> 
> View attachment 4945891



After not wearing a watch for most of my life, I now wear one almost every day. I have a small collection, but really only wear my Rolex. It’s the last one I got (a gift from my husband) and it’s perfect for my lifestyle so the others don’t see the light of day for now.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> *January Bag Challenges*
> 
> "*Gifted bags/ Take the tag off and wear it " *
> 
> My present to myself Dior Diva had her first outing today- in the rain to the supermarket.
> I really pittied her... but in the end she´s a handbag made to carry your wallet...  Not a very practical handbag, though, because there aren´t any compartments inside, just one medium sized black hole and the lenght of the straps only allows carrying in the crook of the arm.
> 
> View attachment 4948939
> 
> The scratches look worse in the photo than in reality. They are the kind that leaves the surface unharmed, but moves the structure of the leather, so will remain as they are. I don´t want to paint over the bag.


Great in action pic of your new Diva! I’ll bet you were best dressed at the supermarket.  



880 said:


> @Hazzelnut, @jblended, @SakuraSakura, ive read through the last few pages and I wish we could all give each other a group hug. weve all survived last year, and we are resilient. I’m so thankful to everyone here, and to. @More bags for her positivity and keeping us on track with our eyes on our goals, closet and otherwise.
> 
> hugs all!


Thanks for your kind words @880. I agree a round of hugs for everyone! I am also thankful for our pocket friends. I am taking it a day at a time. My sons are schooling from home this week, there are four of us working on top of each other, competing for the precious wifi. I got bounced to the kitchen table and I am struggling to concentrate with everyone waltzing in and out of the kitchen in search of snacks or help with probability and statistics questions. We do the best we can do in a given moment and hope we get the chance to try again tomorrow.  

Attempt at covid humour,


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

dreamlet said:


> After not wearing a watch for most of my life, I now wear one almost every day. I have a small collection, but really only wear my Rolex. It’s the last one I got (a gift from my husband) and it’s perfect for my lifestyle so the others don’t see the light of day for now.


May we see?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I decided to get this one as well because it's waterproof and for warm weather  and swimming and sunscreen and I can leave it on in the pool. I'll use the twenty dollar one for when I'm dressing more feminine and a chunky men's watch won't do.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Great in action pic of your new Diva! I’ll bet you were best dressed at the supermarket.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind words @880. I agree a round of hugs for everyone! I am also thankful for our pocket friends. I am taking it a day at a time. My sons are schooling from home this week, there are four of us working on top of each other, competing for the precious wifi. I got bounced to the kitchen table and I am struggling to concentrate with everyone waltzing in and out of the kitchen in search of snacks or help with probability and statistics questions. We do the best we can do in a given moment and hope we get the chance to try again tomorrow.
> 
> Attempt at covid humour,
> View attachment 4949113



That's so true.


----------



## Hazzelnut

whateve said:


> You have my sympathy. I know how hard it is to stay positive. I had an accident over a year ago. I couldn't use crutches because I had also broken my arm. I used a cane for several months. I hated the feeling of helplessness and loss of autonomy. For a long time, I was afraid to stay up by myself so went to bed whenever DH went. I don't need the cane anymore and have recovered as much as I'm going to, but I'll never be like I was before the accident.



I totally know that feeling of helplessness and loss of autonomy. At the start I hated having everything done for me and the frustration of not being able to do simple things. I’m a lot better now at adjusting to tasks, although my cooking is still ****e (can’t really blame the accident for that!).

Sending all the love and hugs!


----------



## Katinahat

Hazzelnut said:


> My first bag use since March last year!!
> 
> Due to some health and mobility issues I haven’t been able to leave the house (apart from the occasional drive with my partner and I haven’t bothered to bring a bag as I have crutches to contend with - think I’d be used to them after 3 years!), but when we decided to go for a short drive at lunchtime I thought I’d brighten up my black outfit with a pop of colour!
> 
> I lovingly refer to it as my Bowie bag and I’m so happy I decided to finally break it out after it’s been sitting unloved on my shelf.
> 
> My new commitment is to use a different bag for each drive, even if it’s only sitting on my lap.
> 
> I think my previous commitment to use each bag 10 times this year might be a little off though...
> 
> View attachment 4948794


Wow! Very bright. I love it!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> My Tissot...this one was a gift from my DH 2 years ago. I had a Tissot all SS tank style, “Fascination”, that I wore every day for almost 20 years. Sold it for $150.  Loved that watch, took care of it, but time for a change. Love the brand!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948797


I remember really wanting one of this brand some years ago. Stunning!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hazzelnut said:


> My first bag use since March last year!!
> 
> Due to some health and mobility issues I haven’t been able to leave the house (apart from the occasional drive with my partner and I haven’t bothered to bring a bag as I have crutches to contend with - think I’d be used to them after 3 years!), but when we decided to go for a short drive at lunchtime I thought I’d brighten up my black outfit with a pop of colour!
> 
> I lovingly refer to it as my Bowie bag and I’m so happy I decided to finally break it out after it’s been sitting unloved on my shelf.
> 
> My new commitment is to use a different bag for each drive, even if it’s only sitting on my lap.
> 
> I think my previous commitment to use each bag 10 times this year might be a little off though...
> 
> View attachment 4948794


I am so sorry to hear about your accident.  I hope the millennial crutches suggested by @880 (she always has great suggestions) will be helpful.  And I completely agree with you about the importance of seeking a second opinion when in doubt, with regard to medical issues.  Hugs to you!
And your bag is absolutely gorgeous!

@jblended and @whateve -- recovering from accidents can be slow and difficult sometimes. So sorry you had to go through this. Hugs to both of you.

@Cookiefiend, I love your yellow bag.  The leather looks beautiful as well -- soft and buttery!

Sorry to hear your news @SakuraSakura. 

Your bag is very pretty!

@jayohwhy, I have always preferred medium sized bags, no matter what is in fashion at the moment!    I just carry the bag size that is suitable to the activity or occasion.  And I agree with you about not liking everything packed too tight inside a small bag, so I do prefer my medium sized bags even if I am not carrying much.

@SouthernPurseGal , I do think you chose the prettiest watch!  Did you make any decision about the Tiffany watch you posted about earlier?  I thought that one was very pretty too -- maybe the gold strap makes it a bit more dressy, but I think it's nice to have in a watch collection.


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> Enjoying a little limited edition in my life. The colours make me feel a little better. I have some pretty sad news - I was ghosted by that person I thought loved me deeply. It’s why I’ve been so quiet. I’m still really stunned that she was capable of doing something so selfish and immature. My heart is broken you guys. I hope everyone else is doing alright!


So sorry to hear about what happened. Life can be so hard sometimes with things we can’t control and didn’t deserve! I’m busy learning about DBT and distress tolerance techniques to help me and some of the children I work with. It’s all about distraction and self soothing to help begin to deal with these awful moments. I know I need to practise it myself.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @SouthernPurseGal , I do think you chose the prettiest watch!  Did you make any decision about the Tiffany watch you posted about earlier?  I thought that one was very pretty too -- maybe the gold strap makes it a bit more dressy, but I think it's nice to have in a watch collection.


I love it, for a yellow gold option. I think as soon as I have saved up some fun money from January's paychecks and bought the Baume & Mercier watch, I'll buy the Tiffany one. 
So, in other words, if it's still for sale in three weeks, I'm gonna nab it and have it in my hands by February!


The Nancy Gonzalez blue Croc is not meant to be. Every time I try to buy it, (on eBay) it tells me that one or more seller is not accepting payments and to contact them. When I do, they don't respond.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> Great in action pic of your new Diva! I’ll bet you were best dressed at the supermarket.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind words @880. I agree a round of hugs for everyone! I am also thankful for our pocket friends. I am taking it a day at a time. My sons are schooling from home this week, there are four of us working on top of each other, competing for the precious wifi. I got bounced to the kitchen table and I am struggling to concentrate with everyone waltzing in and out of the kitchen in search of snacks or help with probability and statistics questions. We do the best we can do in a given moment and hope we get the chance to try again tomorrow.
> 
> Attempt at covid humour,
> View attachment 4949113


Ha ha! This is so accurate. You should try being the poor teacher leading it!!


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> This is to die for! What bag is it? Where can I get one?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I chose the prettiest one? I can't do huge watches because my wrist is tiny.
> 
> View attachment 4949091
> 
> View attachment 4949092
> 
> View attachment 4949093
> View attachment 4949094
> View attachment 4949095
> View attachment 4949096
> View attachment 4949098


Which one did you choose? I like the one with the chain strap. I also have very tiny wrists and can't wear big dials.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> There aren’t any words that I can offer to lessen your pain. I am glad you’ve recovered from needing a cane. I think your openness about what you’ve experienced will give others hope, too. We never know what hard battles anyone is fighting. I am glad you’re here with us @whateve.


Thank you very much! Your caring means a lot to me.


----------



## Katinahat

Thanks for all your kind and positive feedback for my Bayswater Tote. I’m glad I took it today and think I’ll carry it until the weekend now. It looks good and its  the perfect size for my laptop, lunch box, pencil case and other resources I need for online learning.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your accident.  I hope the millennial crutches suggested by @880 (she always has great suggestions) will be helpful.  And I completely agree with you about the importance of seeking a second opinion when in doubt, with regard to medical issues.  Hugs to you!
> And your bag is absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Hazzelnut

Before I go to sleep (when did it turn after midnight!), I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all your lovely support and kind words  Think today was a bit...overwhelming, and you’ve all made me feel a lot better!

So glad to have met such a lovely bunch of people!! Sending hugs to everyone


----------



## cowgirlsboots

chicklety said:


> Love this idea, we should all use "the bag that started it all" ...and post pics



*"The bag that started it all"* is such a nice idea for a bag challenge! 
I haven´t used mine in months- there are two bought within a week, as when I finally decided to buy a designer handbag I couldn´t decide which colour I liked best...  I love them both: a red and a black Dior Gaucho.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Great in action pic of your new Diva! I’ll bet you were best dressed at the supermarket.
> 
> 
> My sons are schooling from home this week, there are four of us working on top of each other, competing for the precious wifi. I got bounced to the kitchen table and I am struggling to concentrate with everyone waltzing in and out of the kitchen in search of snacks or help with probability and statistics questions. We do the best we can do in a given moment and hope we get the chance to try again tomorrow.



Haha @More bags the outside was quite nice: faux leather leggings, silver sneakers, a classic black wool coat and the Diva. Underneath I was hiding my sloppy grey homewear hoody... the staff at the checkout is slowly getting used to seeing me with nice bags and the Dior Karenina wallet. I´m quite sure they have no idea what it is as designer things are not common in my area and my stuff is all rather old/almost vintage, but I get warm admiring smiles.

I´m really grateful my son´s school doesn´t do video conferences for the lower grades. My boy gets daily assignments via the school cloud and being a nightowl like me does them in the middle of the night. I couldn´t stand having a camera peeping into our rather open plan home.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> According to my neighbour, there isn't much left in the supermarket (UK). Happily, hoarders and survivalists don't like fruit and veg so I should be OK. Please don't let there be a shortage of ground coffee, that's all


Hopefully things will get better soon. I would not be a happy camper without coffee either.


----------



## Volvomom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> You guys are the best to chat about lovely things with!


I love talking about bags and watches, etc. and nice things, whether or not i have them.   I just love seeing stuff people post!!!!!!    Its like window shopping...or i get ideas of other designers.   I could look at pics all day.   LoL


----------



## indiaink

So I was thwarted on the plan for emptying the larder...  remember, DH was cooking dinner...

Well, he went to the grocery store and bought more stuff.  He knows I hate plain hamburgers (well, that’s all he knows how to make, and usually makes them for himself when he’s home alone) so he bought stuff to make them fancy - here is his version of the Big Mac (only one hamburger patty, thank goodness). Special sauce (he looked up the ‘secret’ recipe), lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun... and tater tots. He’s my guy!


----------



## Volvomom

Hazzelnut said:


> I was teary before, but now I’m full on crying
> 
> I’ve had similar experiences of being pointed at and talked loudly about by complete strangers who have said some horrible things. (I also wear a knee brace to hold my left kneecap in place as well as the crutches and people seem to think it’s ok to make jokes about it). Also had some close friends tell me they’d kill themselves if they were me. As a consequence of my accident I’ve developed quite severe OCD about personal safety and germs (so life is a bit extra hard atm) and people seem to find this hilarious to make fun of.
> 
> But, my life is my life and I am going to live it. I’m blessed in many other ways and I try to focus on that!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. This forum and thread has been my escape and I love it! Everyone is an absolute gem!!
> 
> Also, if you ever want to vent or let off steam my inbox is always open


That's terrible, I'm so sorry.    I'm fairly new here, but just wanted to say hello and you are beautiful - remember that.   If you don't have something nice to say, shut up.   People are just rude.


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> So I was thwarted on the plan for emptying the larder...  remember, DH was cooking dinner...
> 
> Well, he went to the grocery store and bought more stuff.  He knows I hate plain hamburgers (well, that’s all he knows how to make, and usually makes them for himself when he’s home alone) so he bought stuff to make them fancy - here is his version of the Big Mac (only one hamburger patty, thank goodness). Special sauce (he looked up the ‘secret’ recipe), lettuce, cheese, pickles on a sesame seed bun... and tater tots. He’s my guy!
> 
> View attachment 4949336


lol, he looked up the secret recipe for special sauce! You are so lucky to have someone who tries to cook for you.


----------



## BowieFan1971

indiaink said:


> So I was thwarted on the plan for emptying the larder...  remember, DH was cooking dinner...
> 
> Well, he went to the grocery store and bought more stuff.  He knows I hate plain hamburgers (well, that’s all he knows how to make, and usually makes them for himself when he’s home alone) so he bought stuff to make them fancy - here is his version of the Big Mac (only one hamburger patty, thank goodness). Special sauce (he looked up the ‘secret’ recipe), lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun... and tater tots. He’s my guy!
> 
> View attachment 4949336



What is it with guys and tots? My DH is all about tots!


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Responding to @Cookiefiend and @dcooney4 re: the *Garden Party* (GP)*,* like @indiaink mentioned, the design has flaws and doesn't work for everyone. I can squeeze the GP on my shoulder although it wasn't designed for shoulder carry - bizarre, a tote you can't easily carry on the shoulder (rolled handles and wide base.) If you have a lot to carry, ie. heavy contents + some people call the bag heavy in leather when it's empty => not happy user experience. I looked at and considered this bag for a few years before I took the plunge. I remember @catsinthebag had a few in lovely colours and @papertiger has one in gorgeous Bamboo. I think if you're looking for a bag that has large capacity and that you can carry on your shoulder comfortably there are other styles that may work better for you, in my wardrobe I have a Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt and a Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote. I made the decision to purchase a Garden Party with eyes wide open, mine is in Rouge H Negonda leather with contrast stitching, I primarily use a car for transportation at my current stage of life. I can use my GP on days I need a bag with more capacity, carry it on my shoulder for short periods of time/alternating with hand carry and crook of the arm carry and I am in and out of car - it works for me. Compare and contrast the GP to the LV BH, the bag is lightweight and fits comfortably on the shoulder with a perfect strap drop. I loved that bag, over time I appreciated other bags and reached for other bags over the BH. Bottomline, the Garden Party works for me and has a place in my wardrobe, your mileage may vary.
> 
> Thank you @Katinahat.
> I like this tote and your Bayswater tote - great looking, functional totes!
> 
> Congratulations on all of your progress on the challenges! I'm enjoying all of your beautiful bags and pictures!



Hi @More bags!  Thanks for tagging me — I’ve been thinking of rejoining this thread, I’m just afraid I can’t keep up!

To answer the question, yes, I used to have a few Garden Party bags. I had three: Azure, Gold and Rouge H. How I ended up with three of them before I realized the bag didn’t really work for me is one of those tPF mysteries!  Like with some others here, my problems with the bag are mostly due to the handles and the fact that the bag isn’t really intended to be a shoulder bag. I can, if necessary, cram the bag on my shoulder, but it’s not comfortable. The drop is only 6 inches and the handles are rolled, so they can dig in if the bag is heavy. I don’t like the GP for forearm carry either — I’ve ended up with too many welts from those handles!

I sold the Azur and the Gold GPs and kept the Rouge H because I loved the color of that one the best. But I haven‘t used it in over a year. I also, since selling the other two, acquired two true shoulder totes: a BV Chain Tote and a Chanel Timeless Classic tote. I love how understated the BV is but the Chanel is really everything I want in a shoulder tote: it has a great strap drop (around 9 inches I think), the straps themselves stay on my shoulder comfortably, and the pocket organization is brilliant. Plus, I feel very chic whenever I carry it! 

A lot of tPFers would tell me to sell my Rouge H GP because it isn’t being used. Maybe I will at some point but I hesitate because I know I won‘t be able to justify replacing it if I miss it (how convoluted is that?). And I worry that the minute I sell it, I’ll regret it. So for now, it stays.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> *"The bag that started it all"* is such a nice idea for a bag challenge!
> I haven´t used mine in months- there are two bought within a week, as when I finally decided to buy a designer handbag I couldn´t decide which colour I liked best...  I love them both: a red and a black Dior Gaucho.
> 
> View attachment 4949254
> View attachment 4949262


I love that when you couldn’t decide which one to get you chose both, especially since they are red and black (my favourite colours, plus grey for bags).  



cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha @More bags the outside was quite nice: faux leather leggings, silver sneakers, a classic black wool coat and the Diva. Underneath I was hiding my sloppy grey homewear hoody... the staff at the checkout is slowly getting used to seeing me with nice bags and the Dior Karenina wallet. I´m quite sure they have no idea what it is as designer things are not common in my area and my stuff is all rather old/almost vintage, but I get warm admiring smiles.


Fabulous outfit!


----------



## More bags

indiaink said:


> So I was thwarted on the plan for emptying the larder...  remember, DH was cooking dinner...
> 
> Well, he went to the grocery store and bought more stuff.  He knows I hate plain hamburgers (well, that’s all he knows how to make, and usually makes them for himself when he’s home alone) so he bought stuff to make them fancy - here is his version of the Big Mac (only one hamburger patty, thank goodness). Special sauce (he looked up the ‘secret’ recipe), lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun... and tater tots. He’s my guy!
> 
> View attachment 4949336


Looks yummy!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Hi @More bags!  Thanks for tagging me — I’ve been thinking of rejoining this thread, I’m just afraid I can’t keep up!
> 
> To answer the question, yes, I used to have a few Garden Party bags. I had three: Azure, Gold and Rouge H. How I ended up with three of them before I realized the bag didn’t really work for me is one of those tPF mysteries!  Like with some others here, my problems with the bag are mostly due to the handles and the fact that the bag isn’t really intended to be a shoulder bag. I can, if necessary, cram the bag on my shoulder, but it’s not comfortable. The drop is only 6 inches and the handles are rolled, so they can dig in if the bag is heavy. I don’t like the GP for forearm carry either — I’ve ended up with too many welts from those handles!
> 
> I sold the Azur and the Gold GPs and kept the Rouge H because I loved the color of that one the best. But I haven‘t used it in over a year. I also, since selling the other two, acquired two true shoulder totes: a BV Chain Tote and a Chanel Timeless Classic tote. I love how understated the BV is but the Chanel is really everything I want in a shoulder tote: it has a great strap drop (around 9 inches I think), the straps themselves stay on my shoulder comfortably, and the pocket organization is brilliant. Plus, I feel very chic whenever I carry it!
> 
> A lot of tPFers would tell me to sell my Rouge H GP because it isn’t being used. Maybe I will at some point but I hesitate because I know I won‘t be able to justify replacing it if I miss it (how convoluted is that?). And I worry that the minute I sell it, I’ll regret it. So for now, it stays.


Hello friend! Jump back in whenever you can, it’s great to have you here. Thanks for your excellent description of the GP shoulder drop. I remember the BV and Chanel totes you acquired.  I understand what you mean about hanging on to your Rouge H GP. I may be in trouble because your post made me go look at Chanel Timeless Classic totes!


----------



## jblended

Hazzelnut said:


> But, my life is my life and I am going to live it. I’m blessed in many other ways and I try to focus on that!


Preach! 



indiaink said:


> I've mentioned this twice in the last three days: I think the Internet should be broken for a minimum of six months, if not longer. Seriously. For all the good it's done and the convenience and happiness it has brought - *it has now done the opposite in so many ways. *Just now thinking about this further - maybe we should go back to good old-fashioned dial-up; that might give people extra time to think before they act and speak. Or maybe we should just all move to the mountains in Montana (substitute whatever state/country where you know Internet is scarce).


Totally agree. The internet has created a bunch of echo chambers which is all sorts of problematic when your echo chamber is elitist, sexist, racist, etc.



cowgirlsboots said:


> My present to myself Dior Diva had her first outing today- in the rain to the supermarket.





whateve said:


> You have my sympathy. I know how hard it is to stay positive. I had an accident over a year ago. I couldn't use crutches because I had also broken my arm. I used a cane for several months. I hated the feeling of helplessness and loss of autonomy. For a long time, I was afraid to stay up by myself so went to bed whenever DH went. I don't need the cane anymore and have recovered as much as I'm going to, but I'll never be like I was before the accident.


It's so difficult! Trauma like this takes so long to mentally get over. For a long time after my accident I felt I could not trust my body because my legs would give out all the time. Even when our bodies heal, our memory of the incident holds us back. 



papertiger said:


> Please don't let there be a shortage of ground coffee, that's all


I'm having this printed on a T-shirt! 



880 said:


> hugs all!


Very sweet post! Hugs right back atcha!



More bags said:


> Attempt at covid humour,


This made me laugh ridiculously hard! Thanks for bringing the cheer! 



Katinahat said:


> I’m busy learning about DBT and distress tolerance techniques to help me and some of the children I work with. It’s all about distraction and self soothing to help begin to deal with these awful moments. I know I need to practise it myself.


Oh this intrigues me. I'm going to read up and see if I can learn something that will be of some help. I'm still suffering from insomnia since catching covid and wonder if reducing my overall stress levels would help.



cowgirlsboots said:


> finally decided to buy a designer handbag I couldn´t decide which colour I liked best


Well, of course then, the only decision is to have both! We'd all do exactly the same! 



catsinthebag said:


> I’ve been thinking of rejoining this thread, I’m just afraid I can’t keep up!


I don't think I can either! I just do my best and hope I haven't missed anything big as I'm skimming through.  

How lovely is it that we've got so many active posters on here now! I love that everyone is looking into their closets and feeling content, rather than constantly experiencing FOMO.


----------



## doni

Hazzelnut said:


> I’ve had similar experiences of being pointed at and talked loudly about by complete strangers who have said some horrible things. (I also wear a knee brace to hold my left kneecap in place as well as the crutches and people seem to think it’s ok to make jokes about it). Also had some close friends tell me they’d kill themselves if they were me.



I don’t know whether I am more shocked at the behavior of strangers or about those friends... I hope that what they mean is that they admire your resilience and strength. I know that I do!



papertiger said:


> According to my neighbour, there isn't much left in the supermarket (UK). Happily, hoarders and survivalists don't like fruit and veg so I should be OK.




Here in Germany we have run out of eggs... I can only imagine people are baking like crazy?




880 said:


> I had to laugh when I read this post from @indiaink. If my DH is in the kitchen, I’d be lucky to get toast with lots of butter and jam or pasta with butter or olive oil. I’m having a hard time cleaning out the larder myself. I am trying to remember, I’m also supposed to be on a diet so that I can slim down and fit into the stuff in my closet.



Ha, that could be my husband. When I met him, his concept of cooking diner was opening the fridge and taking out a yogurt .

Me I have made lots of progress with the tidying up the larder challenge. I have done the whole kitchen and I am quite proud of myself. I have given myself the rest of the week to just tidy away and reorganize everything from clothes to my home office and the towel cupboard.
Monday it is a clean start in a clean house!

Btw, I also got a Telfar bag for my daughter for school. I bought it end of August and it arrived on the 24th itself!  She loves it but indeed the strap is too long, so I am planning to take it to the cobblers to shorten. When they reopen that is...



whateve said:


> You have my sympathy. I know how hard it is to stay positive. I had an accident over a year ago. I couldn't use crutches because I had also broken my arm. I used a cane for several months. I hated the feeling of helplessness and loss of autonomy. For a long time, I was afraid to stay up by myself so went to bed whenever DH went. I don't need the cane anymore and have recovered as much as I'm going to, but I'll never be like I was before the accident.



I am sorry and happy that you recovered. It is true that a big accident can change you forever, I saw that with my mother. Myself I only broke a foot in a bike accident a couple of years ago, nothing major. But I notice I have become more fearful, like I feel less safe on my feet. I don’t think I will ever ski again either. Even if you recover, it leaves you off balance.



cowgirlsboots said:


> *"The bag that started it all"* is such a nice idea for a bag challenge!
> I haven´t used mine in months- there are two bought within a week, as when I finally decided to buy a designer handbag I couldn´t decide which colour I liked best...  I love them both: a red and a black Dior Gaucho.
> 
> View attachment 4949254
> View attachment 4949262



So iconic.



catsinthebag said:


> A lot of tPFers would tell me to sell my Rouge H GP because it isn’t being used.



Not me . What I tell you is, use it as a shopping bag. I find it so impossibly chic, the idea of a rouge H Garden Party full to the rim with fresh market vegetables and a loaf of bread coming out.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Hi @More bags!  Thanks for tagging me — I’ve been thinking of rejoining this thread, I’m just afraid I can’t keep up!
> 
> To answer the question, yes, I used to have a few Garden Party bags. I had three: Azure, Gold and Rouge H. How I ended up with three of them before I realized the bag didn’t really work for me is one of those tPF mysteries!  Like with some others here, my problems with the bag are mostly due to the handles and the fact that the bag isn’t really intended to be a shoulder bag. I can, if necessary, cram the bag on my shoulder, but it’s not comfortable. The drop is only 6 inches and the handles are rolled, so they can dig in if the bag is heavy. I don’t like the GP for forearm carry either — I’ve ended up with too many welts from those handles!
> 
> I sold the Azur and the Gold GPs and kept the Rouge H because I loved the color of that one the best. But I haven‘t used it in over a year. I also, since selling the other two, acquired two true shoulder totes: a BV Chain Tote and a Chanel Timeless Classic tote. I love how understated the BV is but the Chanel is really everything I want in a shoulder tote: it has a great strap drop (around 9 inches I think), the straps themselves stay on my shoulder comfortably, and the pocket organization is brilliant. Plus, I feel very chic whenever I carry it!
> 
> A lot of tPFers would tell me to sell my Rouge H GP because it isn’t being used. Maybe I will at some point but I hesitate because I know I won‘t be able to justify replacing it if I miss it (how convoluted is that?). And I worry that the minute I sell it, I’ll regret it. So for now, it stays.


Thanks for this honest review. I adore the look of the garden party, but the weight is real a no go for me. This will have to be one of those bags I admire from a far.


----------



## dcooney4

To everyone having a really rough go of it just know we are always here to chat and distract you from your troubles.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> Not me . What I tell you is, use it as a shopping bag. I find it so impossibly chic, the idea of a rouge H Garden Party full to the rim with fresh market vegetables and a loaf of bread coming out.


Love this mental image! 


doni said:


> Me I have made lots of progress with the tidying up the larder challenge. I have done the whole kitchen and I am quite proud of myself. I have given myself the rest of the week to just tidy away and reorganize everything from clothes to my home office and the towel cupboard.
> Monday it is a clean start in a clean house!


What a great idea! I'll do the same! 


dcooney4 said:


> To everyone having a really rough go of it just know we are always here to chat and distract you from your troubles.


 
And the same goes for you, too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> I love this so sunny and cheerful!


Thank you sweet keodi! ❤️


baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread again, I am definitely in. 2020 started well & then the pandemic hit. I went off track with too much retail therapy & too many Amazon orders.
> 2021 Goals:
> - First & foremost enjoy what I have acquired over the past few years.
> - SLGs: I would like to add a good, compact, black wallet. Other than that, I do not need anymore pouches/catchalls/ etc.
> - Bags: Only add if it fills a gap or is a real stunner.
> - Jewelry: I am not a big jewelry person. I would like to add a diamond tennis bracelet & a pair of diamond studs. But no rush on these.
> - Watches: I would like to add a ceramic watch & possibly another Michele.
> - Keep tracking bag usage.
> 
> For the January challenges, I will use my gifted bags. My sister gave me two lovely Kate Spade bags for Christmas & I gifted myself 3! - 2 Coach & 1 Ferragamo that I need to use.
> I will also try to use two of my least used bags.


These are great goals! 
(I still need to declare mine!)


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your accident.  I hope the millennial crutches suggested by @880 (she always has great suggestions) will be helpful.  And I completely agree with you about the importance of seeking a second opinion when in doubt, with regard to medical issues.  Hugs to you!
> And your bag is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> @jblended and @whateve -- recovering from accidents can be slow and difficult sometimes. So sorry you had to go through this. Hugs to both of you.
> 
> @Cookiefiend, I love your yellow bag.  The leather looks beautiful as well -- soft and buttery!
> 
> Sorry to hear your news @SakuraSakura.
> 
> Your bag is very pretty!
> 
> @jayohwhy, I have always preferred medium sized bags, no matter what is in fashion at the moment!    I just carry the bag size that is suitable to the activity or occasion.  And I agree with you about not liking everything packed too tight inside a small bag, so I do prefer my medium sized bags even if I am not carrying much.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal , I do think you chose the prettiest watch!  Did you make any decision about the Tiffany watch you posted about earlier?  I thought that one was very pretty too -- maybe the gold strap makes it a bit more dressy, but I think it's nice to have in a watch collection.


Thank you so much!  


indiaink said:


> So I was thwarted on the plan for emptying the larder...  remember, DH was cooking dinner...
> 
> Well, he went to the grocery store and bought more stuff.  He knows I hate plain hamburgers (well, that’s all he knows how to make, and usually makes them for himself when he’s home alone) so he bought stuff to make them fancy - here is his version of the Big Mac (only one hamburger patty, thank goodness). Special sauce (he looked up the ‘secret’ recipe), lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun... and tater tots. He’s my guy!
> 
> View attachment 4949336


Oh yum... I love tater tots...
(on my insta, I once tagged #haveitoldyouallofmytatertotlove) 


BowieFan1971 said:


> What is it with guys and tots? My DH is all about tots!


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> @Hazzelnut, I am so sorry you’ve been on crutches for so long. Have you tried millennial crutches with the spring on the bottom? I love your Bowie Ziggy Stardust bag and hope it accompanies you this year.
> 
> Agree, but I decided after reading @cookie fiends advice below, I needed to experiment  @Vintage Leather, hope this inspires you to take Kermit Oliver for a spin!
> 
> 
> thank you @Cookiefiend for this advice! I stayed up and experimented with it. as per you and @doni (earlier in the thread) I am going to wear said item for the rest of this week to the grocery store, the pharmacy and the park.
> 
> @essiedub, agree re the 140 and about the trees against the red (that’s why I fell in love and purchased). (I tried to add your quote here, but it didn’t seem to work). The good thing is there is enough fabric to fold along an edgefor a totally different look.  (the first two scarf pics are folded along the diagonal bias; the last along the edge with the least red).
> 
> re the Bag challenge.  I’ve pulled out a vintage barenia Crinoline (horsehair) Vespa pm, phw, that I have never really worn.  I got it for a great price (i think 750 usd) from a Japanese reseller three or four years ago. It’s a little smaller than the evelyne PM, and the shoulder drop is less generous,  so most flattering and comfy when I am slimmer.
> 
> View attachment 4948833
> View attachment 4948835
> View attachment 4948836
> 
> thanks, @JenJBS! I’m still an avid watcher of  your bag collection thread and was so thrilled to see one of your purple beauties!
> 
> apologies for hogging the thread!
> 
> @SakuraSakura, I just read your post above. Your limited edition is gorgeous.  I am so sorry about the ghosting. IDK why she would do that, but I do know you deserve better. We are here for you and 2021 willl get better. Hugs


All good. Are we going to see this Vespa? I hope so!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Responding to @Cookiefiend and @dcooney4 re: the *Garden Party* (GP)*,* like @indiaink mentioned, the design has flaws and doesn't work for everyone. I can squeeze the GP on my shoulder although it wasn't designed for shoulder carry - bizarre, a tote you can't easily carry on the shoulder (rolled handles and wide base.) If you have a lot to carry, ie. heavy contents + some people call the bag heavy in leather when it's empty => not happy user experience. I looked at and considered this bag for a few years before I took the plunge. I remember @catsinthebag had a few in lovely colours and @papertiger has one in gorgeous Bamboo. I think if you're looking for a bag that has large capacity and that you can carry on your shoulder comfortably there are other styles that may work better for you, in my wardrobe I have a Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt and a Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote. I made the decision to purchase a Garden Party with eyes wide open, mine is in Rouge H Negonda leather with contrast stitching, I primarily use a car for transportation at my current stage of life. I can use my GP on days I need a bag with more capacity, carry it on my shoulder for short periods of time/alternating with hand carry and crook of the arm carry and I am in and out of car - it works for me. Compare and contrast the GP to the LV BH, the bag is lightweight and fits comfortably on the shoulder with a perfect strap drop. I loved that bag, over time I appreciated other bags and reached for other bags over the BH. Bottomline, the Garden Party works for me and has a place in my wardrobe, your mileage may vary.
> 
> Thank you @Katinahat.
> I like this tote and your Bayswater tote - great looking, functional totes!
> 
> Congratulations on all of your progress on the challenges! I'm enjoying all of your beautiful bags and pictures!


Totally agree about the GP. Mine is toile, and in the summer, when I'm not wearing a heavy coat, I can get it up onto the shoulder. Mostly they are great because of the fun colors!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> First bag in my challenge of Least used and Shed Bound or Not (I can’t remember the name!) is my yellow CoLab.
> Took to a doctor appointment and the grocery with out the shoulder strap.
> I still like it.  I’m carrying my own sunshine today!
> View attachment 4948929


A perfect errand bag, and what a pick-me-up!!


----------



## momasaurus

jayohwhy said:


> Wow! This thread moves fast! I guess one of the good things about having young kids take up your time is that you don't have time to think about switching bags- I have two scratchers that I bought on New Years day that I still need to get around to scratching. *Is anyone else happy about larger bags coming back into style?* I'm happy that I can go back to carrying bags that I don't have to tetris about to fit my things...
> 
> @Hazzelnut and @SakuraSakura I am so sorry for what you both are going through. I know I'm new to this thread but hearing you both share about your challenges helps me feel less lonely.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal - that oil slick watch is TDF. I can't wait to see how it looks on! While I love looking at watches, I'm one of those apple watch folks and can't find a stylish enough band that matches the rest of my jewelry to save my life.


I'm happy about larger bags mostly because I find tiny bags ridiculous. If you can barely fit a lipstick inside, what is the point? Some of the ladies with micro-bags just look like dolls. Maybe that is the point, but I don't get it, LOL!


----------



## momasaurus

catsinthebag said:


> Hi @More bags!  Thanks for tagging me — I’ve been thinking of rejoining this thread, I’m just afraid I can’t keep up!
> 
> To answer the question, yes, I used to have a few Garden Party bags. I had three: Azure, Gold and Rouge H. How I ended up with three of them before I realized the bag didn’t really work for me is one of those tPF mysteries!  Like with some others here, my problems with the bag are mostly due to the handles and the fact that the bag isn’t really intended to be a shoulder bag. I can, if necessary, cram the bag on my shoulder, but it’s not comfortable. The drop is only 6 inches and the handles are rolled, so they can dig in if the bag is heavy. I don’t like the GP for forearm carry either — I’ve ended up with too many welts from those handles!
> 
> I sold the Azur and the Gold GPs and kept the Rouge H because I loved the color of that one the best. But I haven‘t used it in over a year. I also, since selling the other two, acquired two true shoulder totes: a BV Chain Tote and a Chanel Timeless Classic tote. I love how understated the BV is but the Chanel is really everything I want in a shoulder tote: it has a great strap drop (around 9 inches I think), the straps themselves stay on my shoulder comfortably, and the pocket organization is brilliant. Plus, I feel very chic whenever I carry it!
> 
> A lot of tPFers would tell me to sell my Rouge H GP because it isn’t being used. Maybe I will at some point but I hesitate because I know I won‘t be able to justify replacing it if I miss it (how convoluted is that?). And I worry that the minute I sell it, I’ll regret it. So for now, it stays.


Oooh the Timeless Classic tote sounds great - I like the strap.  Is yours black?
Great to see you back here!


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> I don’t know whether I am more shocked at the behavior of strangers or about those friends... I hope that what they mean is that they admire your resilience and strength. I know that I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Germany we have run out of eggs... I can only imagine people are baking like crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, that could be my husband. When I met him, his concept of cooking diner was opening the fridge and taking out a yogurt .
> 
> Me I have made lots of progress with the tidying up the larder challenge. I have done the whole kitchen and I am quite proud of myself. I have given myself the rest of the week to just tidy away and reorganize everything from clothes to my home office and the towel cupboard.
> Monday it is a clean start in a clean house!
> 
> Btw, I also got a Telfar bag for my daughter for school. I bought it end of August and it arrived on the 24th itself!  She loves it but indeed the strap is too long, so I am planning to take it to the cobblers to shorten. When they reopen that is...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry and happy that you recovered. It is true that a big accident can change you forever, I saw that with my mother. Myself I only broke a foot in a bike accident a couple of years ago, nothing major. But I notice I have become more fearful, like I feel less safe on my feet. I don’t think I will ever ski again either. Even if you recover, it leaves you off balance.
> 
> 
> 
> So iconic.
> 
> 
> 
> Not me . What I tell you is, use it as a shopping bag. I find it so impossibly chic, the idea of a rouge H Garden Party full to the rim with fresh market vegetables and a loaf of bread coming out.


I totally agree about taking the GP to market. Who was the person here who used it to tote 3 or 4 bottles of wine?


----------



## doni

jblended said:


> What a great idea! I'll do the same!



Let’s keep each other in check!   

Today I need a bit of motivation, after the ritual removing of the tree and other Xmas paraphernalia yesterday. Oh my God, the Xmas stuff! My husband has forbidden me to get anymore vintage nutcrackers. But if I get them as presents, what can I do?  He said: you are going to end up with an army. And I said: you got the point... But he finds the idea of an army of maniacally grinning nutcrackers spooky, go figure.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I’m experiencing a hefty amount of grief so i’m not really feeling mentally sound as we speak. I can still message her on FB - she didn’t fully block me. Like if she’s going to remove me from her life at least block me first.  I’m going for a consultation for a therapist tomorrow.


----------



## jblended

SakuraSakura said:


> I’m experiencing a hefty amount of grief so i’m not really feeling mentally sound as we speak. I can still message her on FB - she didn’t fully block me. Like if she’s going to remove me from her life at least block me first.  I’m going for a consultation for a therapist tomorrow.


I hope the therapist is a good fit for you and you are able to get the support you need. Life is hard enough right now and this heartbreak is really such a horrid thing to experience on top of everything else. 
I'm so sorry you're struggling right now and I understand you're hurting, but I promise you will be okay. Just hang in there and keep putting one foot in front of the other. We're here for you.


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> Let’s keep each other in check!


Done! 


doni said:


> Today I need a bit of motivation, after the ritual removing of the tree and other Xmas paraphernalia yesterday. Oh my God, the Xmas stuff! My husband has forbidden me to get anymore vintage nutcrackers. But if I get them as presents, what can I do?  He said: you are going to end up with an army. And I said: you got the point... But he finds the idea of an army of maniacally grinning nutcrackers spooky, go figure.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> A perfect errand bag, and what a pick-me-up!!


It is, it's currently sitting on the counter as I have to run out to pick up a few groceries.
Another gray day here, but it's still making me smile!


----------



## catsinthebag

doni said:


> I don’t know whether I am more shocked at the behavior of strangers or about those friends... I hope that what they mean is that they admire your resilience and strength. I know that I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Germany we have run out of eggs... I can only imagine people are baking like crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, that could be my husband. When I met him, his concept of cooking diner was opening the fridge and taking out a yogurt .
> 
> Me I have made lots of progress with the tidying up the larder challenge. I have done the whole kitchen and I am quite proud of myself. I have given myself the rest of the week to just tidy away and reorganize everything from clothes to my home office and the towel cupboard.
> Monday it is a clean start in a clean house!
> 
> Btw, I also got a Telfar bag for my daughter for school. I bought it end of August and it arrived on the 24th itself!  She loves it but indeed the strap is too long, so I am planning to take it to the cobblers to shorten. When they reopen that is...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry and happy that you recovered. It is true that a big accident can change you forever, I saw that with my mother. Myself I only broke a foot in a bike accident a couple of years ago, nothing major. But I notice I have become more fearful, like I feel less safe on my feet. I don’t think I will ever ski again either. Even if you recover, it leaves you off balance.
> 
> 
> 
> So iconic.
> 
> 
> 
> Not me . What I tell you is, use it as a shopping bag. *I find it so impossibly chic, the idea of a rouge H Garden Party full to the rim with fresh market vegetables and a loaf of bread coming out.*



I love this visual image, but honestly, I am WAY too OCD for this ... I’d be constantly afraid of messing up the toile lining!


----------



## keodi

catsinthebag said:


> Hi @More bags!  Thanks for tagging me — *I’ve been thinking of rejoining this thread, I’m just afraid I can’t keep up!*
> 
> To answer the question, yes, I used to have a few Garden Party bags. I had three: Azure, Gold and Rouge H. How I ended up with three of them before I realized the bag didn’t really work for me is one of those tPF mysteries!  Like with some others here, my problems with the bag are mostly due to the handles and the fact that the bag isn’t really intended to be a shoulder bag. I can, if necessary, cram the bag on my shoulder, but it’s not comfortable. The drop is only 6 inches and the handles are rolled, so they can dig in if the bag is heavy. I don’t like the GP for forearm carry either — I’ve ended up with too many welts from those handles!
> 
> I sold the Azur and the Gold GPs and kept the Rouge H because I loved the color of that one the best. But I haven‘t used it in over a year. I also, since selling the other two, acquired two true shoulder totes: a BV Chain Tote and a Chanel Timeless Classic tote. I love how understated the BV is but the Chanel is really everything I want in a shoulder tote: it has a great strap drop (around 9 inches I think), the straps themselves stay on my shoulder comfortably, and the pocket organization is brilliant. Plus, I feel very chic whenever I carry it!
> 
> A lot of tPFers would tell me to sell my Rouge H GP because it isn’t being used. Maybe I will at some point but I hesitate because I know I won‘t be able to justify replacing it if I miss it (how convoluted is that?). And I worry that the minute I sell it, I’ll regret it. So for now, it stays.


I hope you join us! you can pop in/out at any time!   


doni said:


> I don’t know whether I am more shocked at the behavior of strangers or about those friends... I hope that what they mean is that they admire your resilience and strength. I know that I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Germany we have run out of eggs... I can only imagine people are baking like crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, that could be my husband. When I met him, his concept of cooking diner was opening the fridge and taking out a yogurt .
> 
> Me I have made lots of progress with the tidying up the larder challenge. I have done the whole kitchen and I am quite proud of myself. I have given myself the rest of the week to just tidy away and reorganize everything from clothes to my home office and the towel cupboard.
> Monday it is a clean start in a clean house!
> 
> Btw, I also got a Telfar bag for my daughter for school. I bought it end of August and it arrived on the 24th itself!  She loves it but indeed the strap is too long, so I am planning to take it to the cobblers to shorten. When they reopen that is...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry and happy that you recovered. It is true that a big accident can change you forever, I saw that with my mother. Myself I only broke a foot in a bike accident a couple of years ago, nothing major. But I notice I have become more fearful, like I feel less safe on my feet. I don’t think I will ever ski again either. Even if you recover, it leaves you off balance.
> 
> 
> 
> So iconic.
> 
> 
> 
> Not me . *What I tell you is, use it as a shopping bag. I find it so impossibly chic, the idea of a rouge H Garden Party full to the rim with fresh market vegetables and a loaf of bread coming out.*


Thats a great idea actually!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

momasaurus said:


> All good. Are we going to see this Vespa? I hope so!


thanks, @momasaurus ! Vespa is behind the crinoline 31 trim II on the far right of a shot I took of some discontinued bag styles for that thread. On the far left (cut off) is DHs 33 sellier evelyne in vache hunter Bc I am not sure if the sellier evelyne is discontinued or just OOS everywhere.
Action shot of vespa worn crossbody with H sellier jacket, sieste au paradis CSGM athleta cargo leggings and doc marten Chelsea boots



@catsinthebag, the toile exterior of some bags (evelyne) can be successfully and easily cleaned with Mr. a clean Brand Magic Eraser (YMMV though, so test before trying this) and now I need to Google chanel timeless tote, thank you!  thanks @catsinthebag for the sweet compliment below. At least,if we are looking at other people’s eye candy, we aren’t shopping on line  also forgot to say, it makes perfect sense to me why you aren’t selling your rouge H GP bc it’s essentially a placeholder bag. It prevents you from buying something to fill in, at least until you are serious and love something enough to replace it. IMO, when we purge too quickly, we also get the urge to fill the empty space. . . Will check  to see if you posted an action pic of either the GP or the timeless


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Hello friend! Jump back in whenever you can, it’s great to have you here. Thanks for your excellent description of the GP shoulder drop. I remember the BV and Chanel totes you acquired.  I understand what you mean about hanging on to your Rouge H GP. *I may be in trouble because your post made me go look at Chanel Timeless Classic totes*!



Ummm, sorry not sorry? I have to say, the Timeless Classic tote is a stupidly expensive bag (especially for a non-classic). I literally paused when handing over the CC. But I haven‘t regretted it!


----------



## catsinthebag

momasaurus said:


> Oooh the Timeless Classic tote sounds great - I like the strap.  Is yours black?
> Great to see you back here!



Hi, @momasaurus! Good to see you too! Yes, my Timeless Classic tote is black, with silver HW. It’s goatskin, so looks a lot like lamb but more durable.


----------



## catsinthebag

880 said:


> will Update this post later with an action shot of rhe 29 crinoline Vespa, but it is behind the crinoline 31 trim II on the far right of a shot I took of some discontinued bag styles for that thread. On the far left (cut off) is DHs 33 sellier evelyne in vache hunter Bc I am not sure if the sellier evelyne is discontinued or just OOS everywhere.
> View attachment 4949790
> 
> @catsinthebag, the toile exterior of some bags (evelyne) can be successfully and easily cleaned with Mr. a clean Brand Magic Eraser (YMMV though, so test before trying this) and now I need to Google chanel timeless tote, thank you!



Thanks for the info re the magic eraser. Also, I could stare at this photo all day!


----------



## dcooney4

Took wrappings off but not the tag yet. It comes with two more straps beside this Crossbody one. They are still wrapped. One is a gold chain with green  leather and  it’s short shoulder  it. The other is solid leather with long shoulder. It also comes with a market pouch. The gift challenge is harder then I thought it would be. What colors would you wear with this ? How would style it?


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4949840
> 
> Took wrappings off but not the tag yet. It comes with two more straps beside this Crossbody one. They are still wrapped. One is a gold chain with green  leather and  it’s short shoulder  it. The other is solid leather with long shoulder. It also comes with a market pouch. The gift challenge is harder then I thought it would be. What colors would you wear with this ? How would style it?


Any kind of cream, beige or tan, rust or non-bright orange, jeans. Anything casual, either sporty, military-inspired  or classic. I see it with a khaki safari or cargo style jacket, white shirt and jeans. A scarf or neckerchief would be nice, and either bolder gold earrings or a gold cuff or heavy link bracelet.
That’s my take....


----------



## BowieFan1971

Here’s the inside and a little more touch up on the outside. I think she is done. I am very happy at the transformation!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
L


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Any kind of cream, beige or tan, rust or non-bright orange, jeans. Anything casual, either sporty, military-inspired  or classic. I see it with a khaki safari or cargo style jacket, white shirt and jeans. A scarf or neckerchief would be nice, and either bolder gold earrings or a gold cuff or heavy link bracelet.
> That’s my take....


Thanks! I definitely have some of those items.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here’s the inside and a little more touch up on the outside. I think she is done. I am very happy at the transformation!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949850
> View attachment 4949855
> View attachment 4949856
> View attachment 4949857
> View attachment 4949858
> View attachment 4949859
> View attachment 4949861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949851
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949854
> View attachment 4949851
> View attachment 4949851


Wow it looks so much better.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Any kind of cream, beige or tan, rust or non-bright orange, jeans. Anything casual, either sporty, military-inspired  or classic. I see it with a khaki safari or cargo style jacket, white shirt and jeans. A scarf or neckerchief would be nice, and either bolder gold earrings or a gold cuff or heavy link bracelet.
> That’s my take....


@dcooney4, since my coloring is the complete opposite of @BowieFan1971,  I would wear it as a neutral crossbody with the all leather strap and style it with doc martens or a heavy Chelsea boot, dark leggings (charcoal grey. Black, dark green — not an exact match, dark burgundy, bitterswest brown, or dark denim, with a long streamlined coat and hoodie or turtleneck sweater With a cowl or neck detail or an oversized shawl. No jewelry to compete with the Hw. If you want the shorter shoulder strap (don’t know if crossbody bugs your shoulder or back), then a sweater dress, opaque stockings, and an ankle fitted but chunky urban boot. . .fun to have different opinions, hugs

@BowieFan1971, the bag looks amazing! You are so talented! 

agree with @doni re the issues of the internet, but also with her DH re an army of maniacal grinning nutcrackers
@SakuraSakura, if you get the urge to message your former SO, I recommend coming here to post instead. Fingers crossed that you find the right therapist on your search!
thank you again for the sweet compliment, @catsinthebag !


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> @dcooney4, since my coloring is the complete opposite of @BowieFan1971,  I would wear it as a neutral crossbody with the all leather strap and style it with doc martens or a heavy Chelsea boot, dark leggings (charcoal grey. Black, dark green — not an exact match, dark burgundy, bitterswest brown, or dark denim, with a long streamlined coat and hoodie or turtleneck sweater With a cowl or neck detail or an oversized shawl. No jewelry to compete with the Hw. If you want the shorter shoulder strap (don’t know if crossbody bugs your shoulder or back), then a sweater dress, opaque stockings, and an ankle fitted but chunky urban boot. . .fun to have different opinions, hugs
> 
> @BowieFan1971, the bag looks amazing! You are so talented!
> 
> agree with @doni re the issues of the internet, but also with her DH re an army of maniacal grinning nutcrackers
> @SakuraSakura, if you get the urge to message your former SO, I recommend coming here to post instead. Fingers crossed that you find the right therapist on your search!
> thank you again for the sweet compliment, @catsinthebag !


Fantastic! I have a few boots that are like that. I do need some new leggings but the rest I think I have. You are all wonderful. Thanks! I tried it on before heading out the door just to check comfort level and it seems fine . When I get home I might unwrap the other straps.


----------



## indiaink

dcooney4 said:


> Fantastic! I have a few boots that are like that. I do need some new leggings but the rest I think I have. You are all wonderful. Thanks! I tried it on before heading out the door just to check comfort level and it seems fine . When I get home I might unwrap the other straps.


You look fantastic! This also shows the color of the bag better - it’s a nice neutral pop!


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> Fantastic! I have a few boots that are like that. I do need some new leggings but the rest I think I have. You are all wonderful. Thanks! I tried it on before heading out the door just to check comfort level and it seems fine . When I get home I might unwrap the other straps.


Love this pic! you look great!

Did anyone else find that during covid/SIP, you wore stuff out of your closet that you hadn’t worn in years or that was no longer your style. I never wore doc martens in HS or college, but maybe 10-15 years ago started collecting them, first vintage deadstock, then later simple lines made in the UK. But, I didn’t really wear them much. Then after SIP was lifted. I lived in the doc marten Chelsea boot for the rest of 2020. Same for cross body bags. Nylon, leather, all kinds. And hoodie knit zip cardigans And other cardigans ( men’s John smedley or brunello cuchinelli from DHs closet) Kind of a trifecta of comfort clothing.

also (whispering) Birkenstock’s with thick socks  and not cute monochrome beige tones so you look like a Vince model in Bodrum, just an assorted medley.

@catsinthebag, is the chanel classic timeless tote the same as the GST?


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Love this pic! you look great!


Thanks it really cold today!


----------



## dcooney4

indiaink said:


> You look fantastic! This also shows the color of the bag better - it’s a nice neutral pop!


Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the info re the magic eraser. Also, I could stare at this photo all day!


I also use magic eraser on fashion! My white sneakers. And when I was contemplating the white birkin, I was thinking at least the interior could be spiffied up with one. I would test it on  tiny, hidden parts first though.


----------



## dcooney4

Only seven days into the new year and I have bought a Mini Crossbody from PLG in Papaya. I was hoping it would go back on the deal of the day. If it didn’t I was going to just pay the regular price at the end of the month. Can’t wait to see this color in real life.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I hope you guys are having a lovely Thursday! 
I'm just pretending its not embarrassing to be an American right now, and focusing on my lovely princesses here in their new Elsa (as she appeared in Frozen 2, mind you) dresses.
They arrived belatedly (were supposed to be Christmas presents) last night and the girls immediately put on an exciting show to celebrate. There was my 7 year old performing the lead and my 5 year old as the sound tech person and the audience (my parents and I) were told to provide the light show (lights were off, it was dark and we were all given flashlights and instructions). Very innovative young lady she is.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4950066
> 
> I hope you guys are having a lovely Thursday!
> I'm just pretending its not embarrassing to be an American right now, and focusing on my lovely princesses here in their new Elsa (as she appeared in Frozen 2, mind you) dresses.
> They arrived belatedly (were supposed to be Christmas presents) last night and the girls immediately put on an exciting show to celebrate. There was my 7 year old performing the lead and my 5 year old as the sound tech person and the audience (my parents and I) were told to provide the light show (lights were off, it was dark and we were all given flashlights and instructions). Very innovative young lady she is.


They are beyond adorable.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

dcooney4 said:


> They are beyond adorable.


Thank you!


----------



## jayohwhy

@More bags @catsinthebag I totally echo your sentiments about the Timeless tote- I managed to find a full set preloved last year and it's totally a forever piece! It's morbid but I bought it on tradesy from a man who had bought it with his late wife in Paris for their 50th anniversary but she loved but did not end up using. My husband bought it for me as my 10th anniversary gift so I felt like it was a nice homage to the love that went into the initial purchase. I partially wanted it for the white Rue Cambon box.

@SouthernPurseGal I've been putting off buying an Elsa dress for my daughter even though she LOVES Elsa. I bought her a cape for Christmas with hopes she would stop wearing her blanket as a cape (because she will inevitably get frustrated because it's too long) but she told me she prefers the blanket. 

@SakuraSakura I feel like closure is so helpful and I am so irritated that she prevented you from getting the closure you deserve.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Just what the doctor ordered...


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> I don’t know whether I am more shocked at the behavior of strangers or about those friends... I hope that what they mean is that they admire your resilience and strength. I know that I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Germany we have run out of eggs... I can only imagine people are baking like crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, that could be my husband. When I met him, his concept of cooking diner was opening the fridge and taking out a yogurt .
> 
> Me I have made lots of progress with the tidying up the larder challenge. I have done the whole kitchen and I am quite proud of myself. I have given myself the rest of the week to just tidy away and reorganize everything from clothes to my home office and the towel cupboard.
> Monday it is a clean start in a clean house!
> 
> Btw, I also got a Telfar bag for my daughter for school. I bought it end of August and it arrived on the 24th itself!  She loves it but indeed the strap is too long, so I am planning to take it to the cobblers to shorten. When they reopen that is...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry and happy that you recovered. It is true that a big accident can change you forever, I saw that with my mother. Myself I only broke a foot in a bike accident a couple of years ago, nothing major. But I notice I have become more fearful, like I feel less safe on my feet. I don’t think I will ever ski again either. Even if you recover, it leaves you off balance.
> 
> 
> 
> So iconic.
> 
> 
> 
> Not me . What I tell you is, use it as a shopping bag. I find it so impossibly chic, the idea of a rouge H Garden Party full to the rim with fresh market vegetables and a loaf of bread coming out.


I had trouble finding eggs early on in the lockdown, but that crisis has passed. I haven't been able to get a wedge of parmesan cheese the entire year - just the pre-grated stuff. The last few months I haven't been able to get chicken breasts unless I want them skinless and boneless. DH has been having trouble finding Diet Dr. Pepper. There are many foods I'm dreaming of having once things return to normal, if they do. 

I'm always afraid that I might fall and become more permanently disabled. My father broke his hip, recovered beautifully, then pivoted on his foot, fell again, and broke it again. That time, they couldn't repair it as well so he had to use a walker from then on. Whenever I think of my accident, I think it was a miracle I didn't land on my head, and it makes me shudder to think that I would have probably died if that had happened. The idea that one minute you can be perfectly fine, and the next you could be gone is terrifying.

I have organized the kitchen quite a bit during this last year. I am proud that I repurposed a videotape rack into a pot lid rack. My freezer is too full of bread and rolls. Every time I buy a package, it is too much for us to use so I freeze the rest. Now there isn't enough room for more important things. I'm so tired of meal planning that I don't want to think about what we're going to eat tomorrow.


----------



## dcooney4

I took pictures of the other two straps. I think I am going to keep. My hubby really liked this one he gave me. I picked it off the website never having seen it in person. The color is beautiful. I normally wouldn’t do so much gold hardware but it is comfy and great for snow and bad weather.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I had trouble finding eggs early on in the lockdown, but that crisis has passed. I haven't been able to get a wedge of parmesan cheese the entire year - just the pre-grated stuff. The last few months I haven't been able to get chicken breasts unless I want them skinless and boneless. DH has been having trouble finding Diet Dr. Pepper. There are many foods I'm dreaming of having once things return to normal, if they do.
> 
> I'm always afraid that I might fall and become more permanently disabled. My father broke his hip, recovered beautifully, then pivoted on his foot, fell again, and broke it again. That time, they couldn't repair it as well so he had to use a walker from then on. Whenever I think of my accident, I think it was a miracle I didn't land on my head, and it makes me shudder to think that I would have probably died if that had happened. The idea that one minute you can be perfectly fine, and the next you could be gone is terrifying.
> 
> I have organized the kitchen quite a bit during this last year. I am proud that I repurposed a videotape rack into a pot lid rack. My freezer is too full of bread and rolls. Every time I buy a package, it is too much for us to use so I freeze the rest. Now there isn't enough room for more important things. I'm so tired of meal planning that I don't want to think about what we're going to eat tomorrow.


I am so glad you recovered as much as you have from your accident. 
Find something that gives you a bit of pleasure to take your mind off things.


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> I'm always afraid that I might fall and become more permanently disabled. My father broke his hip, recovered beautifully, then pivoted on his foot, fell again, and broke it again. That time, they couldn't repair it as well so he had to use a walker from then on. Whenever I think of my accident, I think it was a miracle I didn't land on my head, and it makes me shudder to think that I would have probably died if that had happened. The idea that one minute you can be perfectly fine, and the next you could be gone is terrifying.


About 4 weeks ago, walking from the bathroom to the kitchen (very short hallway) (in the afternoon, I was wide awake!) I "rolled" my right ankle and sprained the heck out of it. Turned out to be a mild sprain but still took 3 weeks for a recovery and even now I know things aren't quite healed. DH had just left to go walk the dogs.  I laid on the floor and contemplated my life choices, but then I hauled my fat as% up and got an ice pack, went to my chair, propped said foot up on the ice on the arm of the couch, and that was that.

I haven't been getting as much exercise as before DH retired and took over the dog walking duties; I like walking the dogs but he walks FAST FAST FAST and I got tired of asking to slow down, so I just eventually stopped. Plus I've developed an irritating habit of 'stubbing my toe' and tripping over my own feet and going down - I don't know much longer my knees and elbows can take it (not long, the last time I fell on concrete I felt ... not so good).

Anyway, long whiny story done, a few weeks ago I discovered they make something called a "walking pad" (the late 2000s version of a treadmill) that is lightweight, easy to move, easy to store, and I ordered one. Hopefully will be here by the end of the month. The brand is Treadly, and I'm looking forward to it. Walking is, hands down, (wait, would that be feet down?) and very, very best sustainable exercise a person can do and it can help with weight loss ( me looking at me). When I first got Zoey and was walking her three times a day I lost weight and kept it off for quite a few years. I need to get back into some semblance of a decent condition.

ETA: Forgot to say that I am terrified of falling outside again - like I said, that last fall, it wasn't pleasant. My knees...  God. I can understand your fear, @whateve


----------



## SakuraSakura

jayohwhy said:


> @More bags @catsinthebag I totally echo your sentiments about the Timeless tote- I managed to find a full set preloved last year and it's totally a forever piece! It's morbid but I bought it on tradesy from a man who had bought it with his late wife in Paris for their 50th anniversary but she loved but did not end up using. My husband bought it for me as my 10th anniversary gift so I felt like it was a nice homage to the love that went into the initial purchase. I partially wanted it for the white Rue Cambon box.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal I've been putting off buying an Elsa dress for my daughter even though she LOVES Elsa. I bought her a cape for Christmas with hopes she would stop wearing her blanket as a cape (because she will inevitably get frustrated because it's too long) but she told me she prefers the blanket.
> 
> @SakuraSakura I feel like closure is so helpful and I am so irritated that she prevented you from getting the closure you deserve.



Thank you for your kind words. It’s made me question everything I’ve done up until this point but I also need to remember that it really isn’t about me anymore.


----------



## catsinthebag

880 said:


> Love this pic! you look great!
> 
> Did anyone else find that during covid/SIP, you wore stuff out of your closet that you hadn’t worn in years or that was no longer your style. I never wore doc martens in ans or college, but maybe 10-15 years ago started collecting them, first vintage deadstock, then later simple lines made in the UK. But, I didn’t really wear them. Then after SIP was lifted. I wore the doc marten Chelsea boot for the rest of 2020. Same for cross body bags. Nylon, leather, all kinds. And hoodie knit zip cardigans And other cardigans ( men’s John smedley or brunello cuchinelli from DHs closet) Kind of a trifecta of comfort clothing.
> 
> also (whispering) Birkenstock’s with thick socks  and not cute monochrome beige tones so you look like a Vince modelm just an assorted medley.
> 
> @catsinthebag, is the chanel classic timeless tote the same as the GST?



It’s not the same, although the timeless classic tote may be the successor to the discontinued GST. I don’t have a good photo on hand, but this article shows some of the differences. The timeless classic tote is larger than the GST but has a slimmer base, and IMO more comfortable handles. It also has a full length outside pocket that runs along the back of the bag.









						Chanel Large Classic Tote Bag | Bragmybag
					

Chanel GST (grand shopping tote), is that you? No it’s not. It’s the new Chanel Large Classic Tote Bag, first-introduced two seasons ago. But it is easy



					www.bragmybag.com


----------



## BowieFan1971

Another project bag I finished today...loved the shape of this camel colored Pollini,  but when I received it, the color/finish was starting to flake off the leather just about everywhere. I couldn’t use it and put it up until I figured out what to do with it. Well, a couple hours with some leather paint and sealant...
Not a bag you see everywhere, but I like it!
Definitely shopping my own closet. I was going to just get rid of it!


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm just pretending its not embarrassing to be an American right now, and focusing on my lovely princesses here in their new Elsa (as she appeared in Frozen 2, mind you) dresses.
> They arrived belatedly (were supposed to be Christmas presents) last night and the girls immediately put on an exciting show to celebrate. There was my 7 year old performing the lead and my 5 year old as the sound tech person and the audience (my parents and I) were told to provide the light show (lights were off, it was dark and we were all given flashlights and instructions). Very innovative young lady she is.


this is the best thing I’ve seen all day! Your DDs are adorable and so talented!
@SouthernPurseGal, forgot to say, re the magic eraser and cleaning a white leather birkin, im not sure I would use a magic eraser on leather. another TPFer @so_sofya1985, post #44 (see link directly below) washed her white kelly with industrial soap.also she looks amazingly chic with a large white H bag,  Though if youve eliminated the white B from your list and are only considering the trio of watches or the car, now I can see your two sweet Elsa wearing DDs waving to the throngs from your new convertible. 




__





						Everything about your white Hermes!
					

My white Constance 18 in evercolor. Not as high maintenance as I thought!   absolutely stunning !!!




					forum.purseblog.com
				






jayohwhy said:


> @More bags @catsinthebag I totally echo your sentiments about the Timeless tote- I managed to find a full set preloved last year and it's totally a forever piece! It's morbid but I bought it on tradesy from a man who had bought it with his late wife in Paris for their 50th anniversary but she loved but did not end up using. My husband bought it for me as my 10th anniversary gift so I felt like it was a nice homage to the love that went into the initial purchase. I partially wanted it for the white Rue Cambon box.


this is such a great story! So happy you got it!  @catsinthebag, thank you for the link on the timeless tote! its gorgeous! If my memory serves, In 1989, I believe my mom had a tote similar to the timeless with a full length outside pocket, lined in red leather for under 1K. There was no metal logo on the bag body but a clochette type leather charm with the metal cc. I don’t recall when the GST became popular, but in 2001, I bought a PST for 900 usd. I think the GST was about 1300, but I’m not sure. the GST and one of the TODs bags was a coveted mom bag for a few years on NYCs UES.


whateve said:


> I haven't been able to get a wedge of parmesan cheese the entire year -


OMG. It’s not the greatest, but I would be happy to send some to you. Right after SIP, I was only able to get sharp cheddar, so that went on homemade pizza Etc.  When you wrote about your DF, it struck a chord.  My mom has injured herself/fallen a few times on stairs too. Now she’s a bit tense going up or down.  I love your repurposing the video tape rack. It sounds perfect. I am also tired of menu planning. DH never knows what he wants to eat, but invariably it’s not what’s in the refrigerator.


indiaink said:


> ETA: Forgot to say that I am terrified of falling outside again - like I said, that last fall, it wasn't pleasant. My knees... God. I can understand your fear, @whateve


@indiaink, @whateve, I started SIP with ankle cartilage, blindingly awful back disc pain, wrist and knee issues. And, Some days it still feels like my body is about to break apart Doing simple things like tying shoe laces Or unloading the dishwasher. I get it too. Your walking pad sounds great!  Yu are not alone. Hugs!
@BowieFan1971, the pollini is stunning! A cross between a long knitting needle LV alma and a color block Loewe puzzle.
@SouthernPurseGal, i think the gorgeous rainbow purse bag was from @Hazzelnut.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

indiaink said:


> About 4 weeks ago, walking from the bathroom to the kitchen (very short hallway) (in the afternoon, I was wide awake!) I "rolled" my right ankle and sprained the heck out of it. Turned out to be a mild sprain but still took 3 weeks for a recovery and even now I know things aren't quite healed. DH had just left to go walk the dogs.  I laid on the floor and contemplated my life choices, but then I hauled my fat as% up and got an ice pack, went to my chair, propped said foot up on the ice on the arm of the couch, and that was that.
> 
> I haven't been getting as much exercise as before DH retired and took over the dog walking duties; I like walking the dogs but he walks FAST FAST FAST and I got tired of asking to slow down, so I just eventually stopped. Plus I've developed an irritating habit of 'stubbing my toe' and tripping over my own feet and going down - I don't know much longer my knees and elbows can take it (not long, the last time I fell on concrete I felt ... not so good).
> 
> Anyway, long whiny story done, a few weeks ago I discovered they make something called a "walking pad" (the late 2000s version of a treadmill) that is lightweight, easy to move, easy to store, and I ordered one. Hopefully will be here by the end of the month. The brand is Treadly, and I'm looking forward to it. Walking is, hands down, (wait, would that be feet down?) and very, very best sustainable exercise a person can do and it can help with weight loss ( me looking at me). When I first got Zoey and was walking her three times a day I lost weight and kept it off for quite a few years. I need to get back into some semblance of a decent condition.
> 
> ETA: Forgot to say that I am terrified of falling outside again - like I said, that last fall, it wasn't pleasant. My knees...  God. I can understand your fear, @whateve


Let us know how you like the machine once you have used it a few times. I am not getting my steps either with my dog out of commission for now. My big dog goes with hubby and I stay with the little dog.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Another project bag I finished today...loved the shape of this camel colored Pollini,  but when I received it, the color/finish was starting to flake off the leather just about everywhere. I couldn’t use it and put it up until I figured out what to do with it. Well, a couple hours with some leather paint and sealant...
> Not a bag you see everywhere, but I like it!
> Definitely shopping my own closet. I was going to just get rid of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950175
> View attachment 4950176
> View attachment 4950177


You are really on roll. This looks great.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> You are really on roll. This looks great.



Thanks! I am having fun and learning more and more with each bag!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

880 said:


> this is the best thing I’ve seen all day! Your DDs are adorable and so talented!


Thank you!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! I am having fun and learning more and more with each bag!


You're doing great.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Hey I can't remember who had the amazing rainbow bag but seriously I must know where to buy that bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Have to share my new item that arrived today... It's stainless steel/bronze, amd I love the casual feel/look it has. Plus, from an independent designer. Now I want it in platinum, for when I dress up... And if I spend money on that, I'll definitely have to shop my own bag closet, rather than getting anything new...


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Have to share my new item that arrived today... It's stainless steel/bronze, amd I love the casual feel/look it has. Plus, from an independent designer. Now I want it in platinum, for when I dress up... And if I spend money on that, I'll definitely have to shop my own bag closet, rather than getting anything new...
> 
> View attachment 4950215
> View attachment 4950216


It’s very cool. Wear it for a while before you invest in platinum to make sure it is truly comfortable to wear a lot. Enjoy it!


----------



## Hazzelnut

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Hey I can't remember who had the amazing rainbow bag but seriously I must know where to buy that bag.



It was me! It’s the Kurt Geiger Kensington bag  I love it!

Edited to add the link -https://www.kurtgeiger.com/women/accessories/bags/shoulder/leather-kensington-bag-multiother-leather-kurt-geiger-london


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Preach!
> 
> 
> Totally agree. The internet has created a bunch of echo chambers which is all sorts of problematic when your echo chamber is elitist, sexist, racist, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so difficult! Trauma like this takes so long to mentally get over. For a long time after my accident I felt I could not trust my body because my legs would give out all the time. Even when our bodies heal, our memory of the incident holds us back.
> 
> 
> I'm having this printed on a T-shirt!
> 
> 
> Very sweet post! Hugs right back atcha!
> 
> 
> This made me laugh ridiculously hard! Thanks for bringing the cheer!
> 
> 
> Oh this intrigues me. I'm going to read up and see if I can learn something that will be of some help. I'm still suffering from insomnia since catching covid and wonder if reducing my overall stress levels would help.
> 
> 
> Well, of course then, the only decision is to have both! We'd all do exactly the same!
> 
> 
> I don't think I can either! I just do my best and hope I haven't missed anything big as I'm skimming through.
> 
> How lovely is it that we've got so many active posters on here now! I love that everyone is looking into their closets and feeling content, rather than constantly experiencing FOMO.



DBT is meant to be really good for helping deal with trauma. I don’t know enough about it but definitely it’s worth looking into. I think everyone has high stress levels at the moment as we are experiencing a joint global trauma.


----------



## indiaink

dcooney4 said:


> Let us know how you like the machine once you have used it a few times. I am not getting my steps either with my dog out of commission for now. My big dog goes with hubby and I stay with the little dog.


I will, and will do a photo review.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> It’s very cool. Wear it for a while before you invest in platinum to make sure it is truly comfortable to wear a lot. Enjoy it!



Excellent advice! Thanks!


----------



## Volvomom

indiaink said:


> About 4 weeks ago, walking from the bathroom to the kitchen (very short hallway) (in the afternoon, I was wide awake!) I "rolled" my right ankle and sprained the heck out of it. Turned out to be a mild sprain but still took 3 weeks for a recovery and even now I know things aren't quite healed. DH had just left to go walk the dogs.  I laid on the floor and contemplated my life choices, but then I hauled my fat as% up and got an ice pack, went to my chair, propped said foot up on the ice on the arm of the couch, and that was that.
> 
> I haven't been getting as much exercise as before DH retired and took over the dog walking duties; I like walking the dogs but he walks FAST FAST FAST and I got tired of asking to slow down, so I just eventually stopped. Plus I've developed an irritating habit of 'stubbing my toe' and tripping over my own feet and going down - I don't know much longer my knees and elbows can take it (not long, the last time I fell on concrete I felt ... not so good).
> 
> Anyway, long whiny story done, a few weeks ago I discovered they make something called a "walking pad" (the late 2000s version of a treadmill) that is lightweight, easy to move, easy to store, and I ordered one. Hopefully will be here by the end of the month. The brand is Treadly, and I'm looking forward to it. Walking is, hands down, (wait, would that be feet down?) and very, very best sustainable exercise a person can do and it can help with weight loss ( me looking at me). When I first got Zoey and was walking her three times a day I lost weight and kept it off for quite a few years. I need to get back into some semblance of a decent condition.
> 
> ETA: Forgot to say that I am terrified of falling outside again - like I said, that last fall, it wasn't pleasant. My knees...  God. I can understand your fear, @whateve


Very scary.... because any small fall can turn into something big.   Ugh.  Thankfully you are okay.


----------



## Cookiefiend

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4950066
> 
> I hope you guys are having a lovely Thursday!
> I'm just pretending its not embarrassing to be an American right now, and focusing on my lovely princesses here in their new Elsa (as she appeared in Frozen 2, mind you) dresses.
> They arrived belatedly (were supposed to be Christmas presents) last night and the girls immediately put on an exciting show to celebrate. There was my 7 year old performing the lead and my 5 year old as the sound tech person and the audience (my parents and I) were told to provide the light show (lights were off, it was dark and we were all given flashlights and instructions). Very innovative young lady she is.


Adorable!


whateve said:


> I had trouble finding eggs early on in the lockdown, but that crisis has passed. I haven't been able to get a wedge of parmesan cheese the entire year - just the pre-grated stuff. The last few months I haven't been able to get chicken breasts unless I want them skinless and boneless. DH has been having trouble finding Diet Dr. Pepper. There are many foods I'm dreaming of having once things return to normal, if they do.
> 
> I'm always afraid that I might fall and become more permanently disabled. My father broke his hip, recovered beautifully, then pivoted on his foot, fell again, and broke it again. That time, they couldn't repair it as well so he had to use a walker from then on. Whenever I think of my accident, I think it was a miracle I didn't land on my head, and it makes me shudder to think that I would have probably died if that had happened. The idea that one minute you can be perfectly fine, and the next you could be gone is terrifying.
> 
> I have organized the kitchen quite a bit during this last year. I am proud that I repurposed a videotape rack into a pot lid rack. My freezer is too full of bread and rolls. Every time I buy a package, it is too much for us to use so I freeze the rest. Now there isn't enough room for more important things. I'm so tired of meal planning that I don't want to think about what we're going to eat tomorrow.


It is always terrifying to look back at what could have happened; some days the future itself is terrifying. My mother completely broke her ankle a couple years ago in FL - like it was just dangling - by just setting her foot and then turning her leg... that’s all she did. Fortunately she wasn’t alone, and a friend took her to the ER, but it never healed properly. I’m of an age that I am worried about falling, when I climb a ladder, or walk in snow or ice - it is always with the thought “Do NOT fall!”... and getting bumped by Coco on the stairs is always a little scary, as she is more than half my weight. But - I do what I can (like we all are now), and hope/pray for the best.
I clean/organize the pantry on a regular basis - I have to keep it full though or a mild case of panic will set in and then I’ll over fill it. To combat this I have been putting appliances, vases, coffee (lots of coffee because it would be bad to run out of coffee), and some cocktail type dishes in there to make it appear full at the very least.
Taking a cue from this thread, I’ve begun The Great Basement Purge. Ugh, ugh, UGH! So far I‘ve made 2 SUV full trips to the Salvation Army. I’m going to have to contact like a junk hauler kind of person though because I have 2 dressers that have to go, a set of caned chairs that haven’t been used in probably 35 years... and (omg) so many wood wine cases it’s ridiculous.
The holiday closet, and the closet I store off season clothes, suitcases, and patio furniture pillows have been purged and cleaned.
I love having 3 days off, home alone! (No one to say “Why are you getting rid of that?!?”)


indiaink said:


> About 4 weeks ago, walking from the bathroom to the kitchen (very short hallway) (in the afternoon, I was wide awake!) I "rolled" my right ankle and sprained the heck out of it. Turned out to be a mild sprain but still took 3 weeks for a recovery and even now I know things aren't quite healed. DH had just left to go walk the dogs.  I laid on the floor and contemplated my life choices, but then I hauled my fat as% up and got an ice pack, went to my chair, propped said foot up on the ice on the arm of the couch, and that was that.
> 
> I haven't been getting as much exercise as before DH retired and took over the dog walking duties; I like walking the dogs but he walks FAST FAST FAST and I got tired of asking to slow down, so I just eventually stopped. Plus I've developed an irritating habit of 'stubbing my toe' and tripping over my own feet and going down - I don't know much longer my knees and elbows can take it (not long, the last time I fell on concrete I felt ... not so good).
> 
> Anyway, long whiny story done, a few weeks ago I discovered they make something called a "walking pad" (the late 2000s version of a treadmill) that is lightweight, easy to move, easy to store, and I ordered one. Hopefully will be here by the end of the month. The brand is Treadly, and I'm looking forward to it. Walking is, hands down, (wait, would that be feet down?) and very, very best sustainable exercise a person can do and it can help with weight loss ( me looking at me). When I first got Zoey and was walking her three times a day I lost weight and kept it off for quite a few years. I need to get back into some semblance of a decent condition.
> 
> ETA: Forgot to say that I am terrified of falling outside again - like I said, that last fall, it wasn't pleasant. My knees...  God. I can understand your fear, @whateve


❤ Walking is the best exercise! ❤


BowieFan1971 said:


> Another project bag I finished today...loved the shape of this camel colored Pollini,  but when I received it, the color/finish was starting to flake off the leather just about everywhere. I couldn’t use it and put it up until I figured out what to do with it. Well, a couple hours with some leather paint and sealant...
> Not a bag you see everywhere, but I like it!
> Definitely shopping my own closet. I was going to just get rid of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950175
> View attachment 4950176
> View attachment 4950177


Wow - that is super cute!


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> About 4 weeks ago, walking from the bathroom to the kitchen (very short hallway) (in the afternoon, I was wide awake!) I "rolled" my right ankle and sprained the heck out of it. Turned out to be a mild sprain but still took 3 weeks for a recovery and even now I know things aren't quite healed. DH had just left to go walk the dogs.  I laid on the floor and contemplated my life choices, but then I hauled my fat as% up and got an ice pack, went to my chair, propped said foot up on the ice on the arm of the couch, and that was that.
> 
> I haven't been getting as much exercise as before DH retired and took over the dog walking duties; I like walking the dogs but he walks FAST FAST FAST and I got tired of asking to slow down, so I just eventually stopped. Plus I've developed an irritating habit of 'stubbing my toe' and tripping over my own feet and going down - I don't know much longer my knees and elbows can take it (not long, the last time I fell on concrete I felt ... not so good).
> 
> Anyway, long whiny story done, a few weeks ago I discovered they make something called a "walking pad" (the late 2000s version of a treadmill) that is lightweight, easy to move, easy to store, and I ordered one. Hopefully will be here by the end of the month. The brand is Treadly, and I'm looking forward to it. Walking is, hands down, (wait, would that be feet down?) and very, very best sustainable exercise a person can do and it can help with weight loss ( me looking at me). When I first got Zoey and was walking her three times a day I lost weight and kept it off for quite a few years. I need to get back into some semblance of a decent condition.
> 
> ETA: Forgot to say that I am terrified of falling outside again - like I said, that last fall, it wasn't pleasant. My knees...  God. I can understand your fear, @whateve


That's scary that you could hurt yourself doing the simplest of things. A few years ago I tripped in the backyard. I have a similar problem of not lifting my feet enough and tripping over my toes. I was lying on the patio while DH was inside watching TV. I wondered how long it would be before he started looking for me. Eventually I got myself up and inside as I realized I could be waiting forever to be rescued!

I have a seating elliptical machine that I can use while I sit on the couch. I also have a big bouncy ball I sit and bounce on for exercise. It is kind of fun.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Adorable!
> 
> It is always terrifying to look back at what could have happened; some days the future itself is terrifying. My mother completely broke her ankle a couple years ago in FL - like it was just dangling - by just setting her foot and then turning her leg... that’s all she did. Fortunately she wasn’t alone, and a friend took her to the ER, but it never healed properly. I’m of an age that I am worried about falling, when I climb a ladder, or walk in snow or ice - it is always with the thought “Do NOT fall!”... and getting bumped by Coco on the stairs is always a little scary, as she is more than half my weight. But - I do what I can (like we all are now), and hope/pray for the best.
> I clean/organize the pantry on a regular basis - I have to keep it full though or a mild case of panic will set in and then I’ll over fill it. To combat this I have been putting appliances, vases, coffee (lots of coffee because it would be bad to run out of coffee), and some cocktail type dishes in there to make it appear full at the very least.
> Taking a cue from this thread, I’ve begun The Great Basement Purge. Ugh, ugh, UGH! So far I made 2 SUV full trips to the Salvation Army. I’m going to have to contact like a junk hauler kind of person though because I have 2 dressers that have to go, a set of canned chairs that haven’t been used in probably 35 years... and (omg) so many wood wine cases it’s ridiculous.
> The holiday closet, and the closet I store off season clothes, suitcases, and patio furniture pillows have been purged and cleaned.
> I love having 3 days off, home alone! (No one to say “Why are you getting rid of that?!?”)
> 
> ❤ Walking is the best exercise! ❤
> 
> Wow - that is super cute!


I have half a garage full of items waiting to be donated. I keep hoping the local charity will contact me and ask when I want it picked up! I still have the wooden folding chairs my family used whenever we had too many people for dinner. They are older than me.

I'm guilty of overstocking the pantry at times. I've tried to control that urge. Like today, I resisted buying more eggs when I still have a dozen. It makes me a little nervous. What if they don't have eggs when I really need them? Part of the overstocking isn't my fault. I'll want to order something from Walmart or Target and have to add things to get to the free shipping limit, so I add things I know we will use eventually.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> That's scary that you could hurt yourself doing the simplest of things. A few years ago I tripped in the backyard. I have a similar problem of not lifting my feet enough and tripping over my toes. I was lying on the patio while DH was inside watching TV. I wondered how long it would be before he started looking for me. Eventually I got myself up and inside as I realized I could be waiting forever to be rescued!
> 
> I have a seating elliptical machine that I can use while I sit on the couch. I also have a big bouncy ball I sit and bounce on for exercise. It is kind of fun.


Ha! It is so much fun to just sit and bounce - I always laugh when I do it!


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> this is the best thing I’ve seen all day! Your DDs are adorable and so talented!
> @SouthernPurseGal, forgot to say, re the magic eraser and cleaning a white leather birkin, im not sure I would use a magic eraser on leather. another TPFer @so_sofya1985, post #44 (see link directly below) washed her white kelly with industrial soap.also she looks amazingly chic with a large white H bag,  Though if youve eliminated the white B from your list and are only considering the trio of watches or the car, now I can see your two sweet Elsa wearing DDs waving to the throngs from your new convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about your white Hermes!
> 
> 
> My white Constance 18 in evercolor. Not as high maintenance as I thought!   absolutely stunning !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is such a great story! So happy you got it!  @catsinthebag, thank you for the link on the timeless tote! its gorgeous! If my memory serves, In 1989, I believe my mom had a tote similar to the timeless with a full length outside pocket, lined in red leather for under 1K. There was no metal logo on the bag body but a clochette type leather charm with the metal cc. I don’t recall when the GST became popular, but in 2001, I bought a PST for 900 usd. I think the GST was about 1300, but I’m not sure. the GST and one of the TODs bags was a coveted mom bag for a few years on NYCs UES.
> 
> OMG. It’s not the greatest, but I would be happy to send some to you. Right after SIP, I was only able to get sharp cheddar, so that went on homemade pizza Etc.  When you wrote about your DF, it struck a chord.  My mom has injured herself/fallen a few times on stairs too. Now she’s a bit tense going up or down.  I love your repurposing the video tape rack. It sounds perfect. I am also tired of menu planning. DH never knows what he wants to eat, but invariably it’s not what’s in the refrigerator.
> 
> @indiaink, @whateve, I started SIP with ankle cartilage, blindingly awful back disc pain, wrist and knee issues. And, Some days it still feels like my body is about to break apart Doing simple things like tying shoe laces Or unloading the dishwasher. I get it too. Your walking pad sounds great!  Yu are not alone. Hugs!
> @BowieFan1971, the pollini is stunning!
> @SouthernPurseGal, i think the gorgeous rainbow purse bag was from @Hazzelnut.


I got some fresh mozzarella today! Not the brand I prefer, but still, I'll be able to make pizza! I got the smart idea about a month ago to freeze fresh basil so now I can just pull some out whenever I need it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Just what the doctor ordered...



Aww, this is beautiful! I adore the special editions with the scenes from different countries. Soooo cute!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! I am having fun and learning more and more with each bag!



You are doing pure magic!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Have to share my new item that arrived today... It's stainless steel/bronze, amd I love the casual feel/look it has. Plus, from an independent designer. Now I want it in platinum, for when I dress up... And if I spend money on that, I'll definitely have to shop my own bag closet, rather than getting anything new...
> 
> View attachment 4950215
> View attachment 4950216



That´s a great ring! It looks so classy and cool at the same time. 24-7 ring potential! Is it comfortable to wear?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

This bag just popped up on my screen as an ad. I wouldn´t ever wear it, but it makes me smile!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s a great ring! It looks so classy and cool at the same time. 24-7 ring potential! Is it comfortable to wear?



So far, very comfortable. And with the bends in the metal it's not an hard circle - room for a little bloating at that time of the month.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> So far, very comfortable. And with the bends in the metal it's not an hard circle - room for a little bloating at that time of the month.


That´s great! I´d be a bit frightened it might catch on surfaces. I have an amber ring with a silver horseshoe shape that catches on everything. I´ve hurt my finger so much wearing it it now sits in a display box... (the ring, not the finger!)


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> I had trouble finding eggs early on in the lockdown, but that crisis has passed. I haven't been able to get a wedge of parmesan cheese the entire year - just the pre-grated stuff. The last few months I haven't been able to get chicken breasts unless I want them skinless and boneless. DH has been having trouble finding Diet Dr. Pepper. There are many foods I'm dreaming of having once things return to normal, if they do.
> 
> I'm always afraid that I might fall and become more permanently disabled. My father broke his hip, recovered beautifully, then pivoted on his foot, fell again, and broke it again. That time, they couldn't repair it as well so he had to use a walker from then on. Whenever I think of my accident, I think it was a miracle I didn't land on my head, and it makes me shudder to think that I would have probably died if that had happened. The idea that one minute you can be perfectly fine, and the next you could be gone is terrifying.
> 
> I have organized the kitchen quite a bit during this last year. I am proud that I repurposed a videotape rack into a pot lid rack. My freezer is too full of bread and rolls. Every time I buy a package, it is too much for us to use so I freeze the rest. Now there isn't enough room for more important things. I'm so tired of meal planning that I don't want to think about what we're going to eat tomorrow.


Oh goodness...I missed your posts on this. You  injured Your leg? Please take care and add calcium daily to help your bones (I’m not a doctor but I know we all need a daily calcium boost)


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s great! I´d be a bit frightened it might catch on surfaces. I have an amber ring with a silver horseshoe shape that catches on everything. I´ve hurt my finger so much wearing it it now sits in a display box... (the ring, not the finger!)



So sorry about that. How frustrating! I'll have to be careful about not getting it caught. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Oh goodness...I missed your posts on this. You  injured Your leg? Please take care and add calcium daily to help your bones (I’m not a doctor but I know we all need a daily calcium boost)


Thanks! I broke a hip and an arm from an accident in summer 2019. I am taking calcium and magnesium but I hate swallowing those big pills. I've bought a variety of calcium supplements, including some that are like candy, to try. Tums didn't work for me - when it wears off, I get extra stomach acid.


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> Thanks! I broke a hip and an arm from an accident in summer 2019. I am taking calcium and magnesium but I hate swallowing those big pills. I've bought a variety of calcium supplements, including some that are like candy, to try. Tums didn't work for me - when it wears off, I get extra stomach acid.


I _love_ Viactiv Chocolate Chews. Once with breakfast, one with dinner. Oddly enough, I didn’t start them for the calcium, but for the Vit D.


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> I clean/organize the pantry on a regular basis - I have to keep it full though or a mild case of panic will set in and then I’ll over fill it. To combat this I have been putting appliances, vases, coffee (lots of coffee because it would be bad to run out of coffee), and some cocktail type dishes in there to make it appear full at the very least.
> Taking a cue from this thread, I’ve begun The Great Basement Purge. Ugh, ugh, UGH! So far I‘ve made 2 SUV full trips to the Salvation Army. I’m going to have to contact like a junk hauler kind of person though because I have 2 dressers that have to go, a set of caned chairs that haven’t been used in probably 35 years... and (omg) so many wood wine cases it’s ridiculous.
> The holiday closet, and the closet I store off season clothes, suitcases, and patio furniture pillows have been purged and cleaned.
> I love having 3 days off, home alone! (No one to say “Why are you getting rid of that?!?”)


Its funny how different we all are. I'm the exact opposite. If I see a full fridge and pantry, I can't eat. Just looking at full shelves makes me feel full. Everyone who knows me says I'm backwards and that it's comforting to have food security, yet I would literally stop eating entirely if I had an abundance of foodstuff at my disposal, so that 'security' would be wasted on me, lol.
I started editing the way I cook in 2019 and only use 4 ingredients or less in every meal I prepare. Now my pantry looks even more bare but I much prefer cooking and eating this way. My ingredients last longer, I'm in and out of the supermarkets much more quickly (very important these days) and I can taste each ingredient in the dish I'm eating.

Well done on the clearing out! I bet you feel totally refreshed. I love a good clearout! I'm usually very good at stuff like this but have had to adjust to no longer living alone. I've gone from owning 11 pieces of furniture in total (I really am a minimalist) up to 19 pieces as mum has needed a bed, wardrobe, reading chair, etc.- and I couldn't get mum's bits of furniture without treating the cats to a new climbing post! 
Now I feel like I need to purge other areas to compensate for this increase in pieces of furniture. 

I would take this form of 'clutter' any day though because the joy of having her with me is priceless! 



whateve said:


> I've bought a variety of calcium supplements, including some that are like candy, to try. Tums didn't work for me - when it wears off, I get extra stomach acid.


If you can get your hands on some (and you should be able to), please try some Esoxx. It's a life saver.


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> I _love_ Viactiv Chocolate Chews. Once with breakfast, one with dinner. Oddly enough, I didn’t start them for the calcium, but for the Vit D.


I have the caramel ones. Next time, I'm going to try the chocolate. The caramel is good but tastes like coconut.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Its funny different we all are. I'm the exact opposite. If I see a full fridge and pantry, I can't eat. Just looking at full shelves makes me feel full. Everyone who knows me says I'm backwards and that it's comforting to have food security, yet I would literally stop eating entirely if I had an abundance of foodstuff at my disposal, so that 'security' would be wasted on me, lol.
> I started editing the way I cook in 2019 and only use 4 ingredients or less in every meal I prepare. Now my pantry looks even more bare but I much prefer cooking and eating this way. My ingredients last longer, I'm in and out of the supermarkets much more quickly (very important these days) and I can taste each ingredient in the dish I'm eating.
> 
> Well done on the clearing out! I bet you feel totally refreshed. I love a good clearout! I'm usually very good at stuff like this but have had to adjust to no longer living alone. I've gone from owning 11 pieces of furniture in total (I really am a minimalist) up to 19 pieces as mum has needed a bed, wardrobe, reading chair, etc.- and I couldn't get mum's bits of furniture without treating the cats to a new climbing post!
> Now I feel like I need to purge other areas to compensate for this increase in pieces of furniture.
> 
> I would take this form of 'clutter' any day though because the joy of having her with me is priceless!
> 
> 
> If you can get your hands on some (and you should be able to), please try some Esoxx. It's a life saver.


Thanks! I don't normally have acid reflux, just get it when I take something that alters my natural level of acids. I try to stay away from anything that alters my natural chemistry since it works the way it should. DH is completely addicted to acid reflux treatments so I'll look into getting some for him. Not sure if it is available in the US.

ETA: Awhile ago a doctor put me on acid reducers to treat my cough, which turned out to not be caused by reflux. When I quit the prescription acid reducers, my acid production was terrible. I was able to handle it by taking DGL licorice. It worked great and didn't cause a rebound effect when I stopped. Unfortunately DH can't use it as it interacts with a medicine he takes.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Thanks! I don't normally have acid reflux, just get it when I take something that alters my natural level of acids. I try to stay away from anything that alters my natural chemistry since it works the way it should. DH is completely addicted to acid reflux treatments so I'll look into getting some for him. Not sure if it is available in the US.
> 
> ETA: Awhile ago a doctor put me on acid reducers to treat my cough, which turned out to not be caused by reflux. When I quit the prescription acid reducers, my acid production was terrible. I was able to handle it by taking DGL licorice. It worked great and didn't cause a rebound effect when I stopped. Unfortunately DH can't use it as it interacts with a medicine he takes.


I am the same. I only get reflux from certain medications and supplements, but nothing would work to soothe it. Then a friend sent me Esoxx sachets to try and I was shocked at how effective they were for me.
I continued to order them from Amazon (they weren't sold at the pharmacies around me). This was a couple of years ago. I expected they'd still be available via Amazon now which is why I suggested it, however I just searched and it's not available on there anymore. Perhaps check a local pharmacy whenever you're able.


Edit: found it. Here you go @whateve





						Amazon.com: Esoxx One x 14 sachets: Health & Personal Care
					

Buy Esoxx One x 14 sachets on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



					www.amazon.com


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

No time to respond, I just skimmed the posts quickly and am enjoying it but I wanted to share the new gap in my youngest's mouth. I'm playing tooth fairy tonight.


----------



## catsinthebag

jayohwhy said:


> @More bags @catsinthebag I totally echo your sentiments about the Timeless tote- I managed to find a full set preloved last year and it's totally a forever piece! It's morbid but I bought it on tradesy from a man who had bought it with his late wife in Paris for their 50th anniversary but she loved but did not end up using. My husband bought it for me as my 10th anniversary gift so I felt like it was a nice homage to the love that went into the initial purchase. I partially wanted it for the white Rue Cambon box.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal I've been putting off buying an Elsa dress for my daughter even though she LOVES Elsa. I bought her a cape for Christmas with hopes she would stop wearing her blanket as a cape (because she will inevitably get frustrated because it's too long) but she told me she prefers the blanket.
> 
> @SakuraSakura I feel like closure is so helpful and I am so irritated that she prevented you from getting the closure you deserve.



I love this story! Not morbid at all. I bet the man who had bought it for his wife for their anniversary would be thrilled to know it was bought again as an anniversary gift. I‘m glad you love the bag, too!


----------



## catsinthebag

indiaink said:


> About 4 weeks ago, walking from the bathroom to the kitchen (very short hallway) (in the afternoon, I was wide awake!) I "rolled" my right ankle and sprained the heck out of it. Turned out to be a mild sprain but still took 3 weeks for a recovery and even now I know things aren't quite healed. DH had just left to go walk the dogs.  I laid on the floor and contemplated my life choices, but then I hauled my fat as% up and got an ice pack, went to my chair, propped said foot up on the ice on the arm of the couch, and that was that.
> 
> I haven't been getting as much exercise as before DH retired and took over the dog walking duties; I like walking the dogs but he walks FAST FAST FAST and I got tired of asking to slow down, so I just eventually stopped. Plus I've developed an irritating habit of 'stubbing my toe' and tripping over my own feet and going down - I don't know much longer my knees and elbows can take it (not long, the last time I fell on concrete I felt ... not so good).
> 
> Anyway, long whiny story done, a few weeks ago I discovered they make something called a "walking pad" (the late 2000s version of a treadmill) that is lightweight, easy to move, easy to store, and I ordered one. Hopefully will be here by the end of the month. The brand is Treadly, and I'm looking forward to it. Walking is, hands down, (wait, would that be feet down?) and very, very best sustainable exercise a person can do and it can help with weight loss ( me looking at me). When I first got Zoey and was walking her three times a day I lost weight and kept it off for quite a few years. I need to get back into some semblance of a decent condition.
> 
> ETA: Forgot to say that I am terrified of falling outside again - like I said, that last fall, it wasn't pleasant. My knees...  God. I can understand your fear, @whateve



The walking pad sounds interesting! I used to walk on a treadmill years ago but it ended up in the basement collecting dust after our last move. I still do a lot of walking (city living and owning a dog get me out of the house), but it would be nice to have an indoor alternative on yucky weather days.

Falling and the fear of falling is the worst. Maybe you could look into physical therapy for balance issues? My father did that and was surprised how much you can improve your balance. Just a thought.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Totally agree about the GP. Mine is toile, and in the summer, when I'm not wearing a heavy coat, I can get it up onto the shoulder. Mostly they are great because of the fun colors!


I think the toile versions are so pretty and perfect for summer. I wonder, do you carry it year round?


catsinthebag said:


> I love this visual image, but honestly, I am WAY too OCD for this ... I’d be constantly afraid of messing up the toile lining!


+1  


880 said:


> thanks, @momasaurus ! Vespa is behind the crinoline 31 trim II on the far right of a shot I took of some discontinued bag styles for that thread. On the far left (cut off) is DHs 33 sellier evelyne in vache hunter Bc I am not sure if the sellier evelyne is discontinued or just OOS everywhere.
> Action shot of vespa worn crossbody with H sellier jacket, sieste au paradis CSGM athleta cargo leggings and doc marten Chelsea boots
> View attachment 4949790
> View attachment 4949806
> 
> @catsinthebag, the toile exterior of some bags (evelyne) can be successfully and easily cleaned with Mr. a clean Brand Magic Eraser (YMMV though, so test before trying this) and now I need to Google chanel timeless tote, thank you!  thanks @catsinthebag for the sweet compliment below. At least,if we are looking at other people’s eye candy, we aren’t shopping on line  also forgot to say, it makes perfect sense to me why you aren’t selling your rouge H GP bc it’s essentially a placeholder bag. It prevents you from buying something to fill in, at least until you are serious and love something enough to replace it. IMO, when we purge too quickly, we also get the urge to fill the empty space. . . Will check  to see if you posted an action pic of either the GP or the timeless


Gorgeous bags and mod pic @880!  


catsinthebag said:


> Ummm, sorry not sorry? I have to say, the Timeless Classic tote is a stupidly expensive bag (especially for a non-classic). I literally paused when handing over the CC. But I haven‘t regretted it!





catsinthebag said:


> Hi, @momasaurus! Good to see you too! Yes, my Timeless Classic tote is black, with silver HW. It’s goatskin, so looks a lot like lamb but more durable.


 I.am.doomed. It sounds fabulous!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Here’s the inside and a little more touch up on the outside. I think she is done. I am very happy at the transformation!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949850
> View attachment 4949855
> View attachment 4949856
> View attachment 4949857
> View attachment 4949858
> View attachment 4949859
> View attachment 4949861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949851
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949854
> View attachment 4949851
> View attachment 4949851


 You are amazing! I am blown away by your magic touch! 


dcooney4 said:


> Fantastic! I have a few boots that are like that. I do need some new leggings but the rest I think I have. You are all wonderful. Thanks! I tried it on before heading out the door just to check comfort level and it seems fine . When I get home I might unwrap the other straps.


@dcooney4 I really like this colour and bag. You wear it well!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> 2021 Goals:
> *- First & foremost enjoy what I have acquired over the past few years.
> - Bags: Only add if it fills a gap or is a real stunner.*
> - Jewelry: I am not a big jewelry person. I would like to *add a diamond tennis bracelet* & a pair of diamond studs. But no rush on these.
> - *Keep tracking bag usage.*


Fantastic goals @baghabitz34, I highlighted my favourite ones. I hope you’ll share pics of your gifted/self-gifted bags. I would love to see them!


----------



## msd_bags

I missed several days of posts!  Had to report in the office for 3 days.  I’m now on a mix of wfh and physical reporting arrangement.  I am getting more opportunities to wear my bags, but the drive to change is not there though.


----------



## More bags

jayohwhy said:


> @More bags @catsinthebag I totally echo your sentiments about the Timeless tote- I managed to find a full set preloved last year and it's totally a forever piece! It's morbid but I bought it on tradesy from a man who had bought it with his late wife in Paris for their 50th anniversary but she loved but did not end up using. My husband bought it for me as my 10th anniversary gift so I felt like it was a nice homage to the love that went into the initial purchase. I partially wanted it for the white Rue Cambon box.


What a wonderful story behind your Timeless tote and a wonderful 10th anniversary present or is that 60th (50+10)?  



BowieFan1971 said:


> Another project bag I finished today...loved the shape of this camel colored Pollini,  but when I received it, the color/finish was starting to flake off the leather just about everywhere. I couldn’t use it and put it up until I figured out what to do with it. Well, a couple hours with some leather paint and sealant...
> Not a bag you see everywhere, but I like it!
> Definitely shopping my own closet. I was going to just get rid of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950175
> View attachment 4950176
> View attachment 4950177


Fantastic bag restoration! I especially like the contrasting colours on the bag straps.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Taking a cue from this thread, I’ve begun The Great Basement Purge. Ugh, ugh, UGH! So far I‘ve made 2 SUV full trips to the Salvation Army. I’m going to have to contact like a junk hauler kind of person though because I have 2 dressers that have to go, a set of caned chairs that haven’t been used in probably 35 years... and (omg) so many wood wine cases it’s ridiculous.
> The holiday closet, and the closet I store off season clothes, suitcases, and patio furniture pillows have been purged and cleaned.
> I love having 3 days off, home alone! (No one to say “Why are you getting rid of that?!?”)


Congratulations on your progress on The Great Basement Purge! You‘ve processed a lot! 



JenJBS said:


> Have to share my new item that arrived today... It's stainless steel/bronze, amd I love the casual feel/look it has. Plus, from an independent designer. Now I want it in platinum, for when I dress up... And if I spend money on that, I'll definitely have to shop my own bag closet, rather than getting anything new...


This is pretty, I love that it is sculptural, really cool!


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> I think the toile versions are so pretty and perfect for summer. I wonder, do you carry it year round?
> 
> +1
> 
> Gorgeous bags and mod pic @880!
> 
> 
> I.am.doomed. It sounds fabulous!
> 
> You are amazing! I am blown away by your magic touch!
> 
> @dcooney4 I really like this colour and bag. You wear it well!



Actually, I lied — it’s calfskin, not goat.  But it’s still luscious enough that my SA had to check to make sure it wasn’t lamb!


----------



## More bags

*Bag 2: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote in Gun Metal* (the bag on the left) of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. I carried this bag twice this month. It is a lightweight tote with a zipper, the straps are a good length. I use this bag for travel and light rain/snow. I used to carry it more frequently when I was out for most of the day or going to the hockey rink for kids’ practices and games. During the pandemic I have not carried my larger bags as frequently - I can use a small or medium sized bag for grocery shopping and school run.
Also, I wore this scarf today, it’s called Bouquets Sellier and I am using a Mors Scarf ring.


----------



## 880

thanks for your kind words, @More bags the mors ring and your bouquet selliers look great together!



More bags said:


> What a wonderful story behind your Timeless tote and a wonderful 10th anniversary present or is that 60th (50+10)?


I love this! @jayohwhy, did you post an action shot? Would love to see!

@Cookiefiend, impressed re your tackling your basement project!

making a mental note to look into the reflux chewies.

I was just on another thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-jewelry-would-you-buy-with-a-600-budget.1038616/
I think a lot of TPFers here could have great suggestions for the OP @pietonne there, but I forgot she specified gold jewelry, not silver or base metal. 

@BowieFan1971, saw on the what would you get for milestone birthday thread that is was your 50th!
Happy Birthday! Hugs


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *Bag 2: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote in Gun Metal* (the bag on the left) of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. I carried this bag twice this month. It is a lightweight tote with a zipper, the straps are a good length. I use this bag for travel and light rain/snow. I used to carry it more frequently when I was out for most of the day or going to the hockey rink for kids’ practices and games. During the pandemic I have not carried my larger bags as frequently - I can use a small or medium sized bag for grocery shopping and school run.
> Also, I wore this scarf today, it’s called Bouquets Sellier and I am using a Mors Scarf ring.
> View attachment 4950549
> View attachment 4950550


It looks lovely on you.


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> This bag just popped up on my screen as an ad. I wouldn´t ever wear it, but it makes me smile!
> View attachment 4950287



I love the Bazar bags, and you can get them for really good prices in the pre-loved market right now!



More bags said:


> Also, I wore this scarf today, it’s called Bouquets Sellier and I am using a Mors Scarf ring.
> View attachment 4950549
> View attachment 4950550



You look great! I love that scarf with your shade of lipstick, so pretty.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## doni

On the subject of reporting on the pantry clean up. I have been doing my whole kitchen and storage area. Here are my two main grocery drawers. Love to see the empty gaps...

I have never been one to get empty pantry anxiety. We have a very small supermarket around the block, and I joke it is our pantry. Oftentimes we go there 3 or 4 times a day, different family members. Plus other small shops and markets in the neighnbourhood. When we had a car (ages ago) we did try out the weekly shopping trip and I found it a sad way to waste a Saturday morning...

In the first lockdown my husband had a sudden uncharacteristic panic that foodstuffs would run out and we did stock up of basics, so I still have some extra pulses, pasta and cans in the larder (which had never fulfilled that function ). This time round we are more relaxed and confident that the supply chain is working. If there are no eggs I will cook something else. Plus my local deli has ensured a stock of anchovy paste in case they run out of anchovy jars again, so I am fine.







@jblended , I would like to know more about your 4 ingredient cooking. I have lots of digestive issues, and I wont eat any processed/packaged food with more than 3 ingredients in them but mostly no more than 1 or 2 (counting everything).


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

doni said:


> On the subject of reporting on the pantry clean up. I have been doing my whole kitchen and storage area. Here are my two main grocery drawers. Love to see the empty gaps...
> 
> I have never been one to get empty pantry anxiety. We have a very small supermarket around the block, and I joke it is our pantry. Oftentimes we go there 3 or 4 times a day, different family members. Plus other small shops and markets in the neighnbourhood. When we had a car (ages ago) we did try out the weekly shopping trip and I found it a sad way to waste a Saturday morning...
> 
> In the first lockdown my husband had a sudden uncharacteristic panic that foodstuffs would run out and we did stock up of basics, so I still have some extra pulses, pasta and cans in the larder (which had never fulfilled that function ). This time round we are more relaxed and confident that the supply chain is working. If there are no eggs I will cook something else. Plus my local deli has ensured a stock of anchovy paste in case they run out of anchovy jars again, so I am fine.
> 
> View attachment 4950755
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950756
> 
> 
> @jblended , I would like to know more about your 4 ingredient cooking. I have lots of digestive issues, and I wont eat any processed/packaged food with more than 3 ingredients in it but mostly no more than 1 or 2 (counting everything).


Wow, everything is so neat and well organized!  Very impressed.  I need to clean out my kitchen cupboards, especially the spice rack....

@More bags, your scarf and lipstick go together so well.  Your hoop earrings look great.  I am a fan of hoop earrings too!  Speaking of lipstick, I need to organize my make up drawers.  There is actually very little since I don't use much make up but I think some of it is just old and needs to be cleared out.

Happy Birthday, @BowieFan1971!


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> Also, I wore this scarf today, it’s called Bouquets Sellier and I am using a Mors Scarf ring.


I cannot express how stunning this look is! I love your style!



880 said:


> @BowieFan1971, saw on the what would you get for milestone birthday thread that is was your 50th!
> Happy Birthday! Hugs


Thanks for the heads up @880!
Happy birthday @BowieFan1971 



doni said:


> @jblended , I would like to know more about your 4 ingredient cooking. I have lots of digestive issues, and I wont eat any processed/packaged food with more than 3 ingredients in it but mostly no more than 1 or 2 (counting everything).


Well done on your well organized kitchen! It looks amazing!
I am working on clearing digital clutter today and digitalizing some of my videos (thanks @momasaurus for inspiring me to do this on the last thread). Tomorrow I will clear paper clutter. 

Re my 'edited' cooking: To put it simply, I realized that most of the time I could not savour the ingredients in complex dishes. I found most things I ate had a bunch of ingredients but I could not distinguish them on my palate anymore.
I felt that I wanted to get back to basics with my meals and enjoy simpler food where you get a handful of ingredients, cook them correctly and taste each one distinctly in the final dish. It's a more edited and considered approach- with only 4 ingredients, you have to think which one would give the most flavourful impact. I find the challenge fun and quickly learned to reduce everything down to 4 or fewer ingredients.
However, I do not include spices and herbs as part of the ingredients list.
An omelette is simply butter, eggs, cheese. Divine. Roasted mushrooms or asparagus for lunch with a bit of good quality parmesan grated over- simple but filling and delicious.
Even chocolate torte can be made with only 3 ingredients (eggs, cacao, butter). Add sugar if you want it sweet and you're still at 4 ingredients.

The only exceptions to my 4 ingredient rule are salad and chunky vegetable soup. Those can include up to 6 ingredients because I love my colourful veggies.
I use the best quality ingredients I can find and have been practicing cooking each thing correctly (roasting, frying, steaming, etc.) so that everything tastes great. As yet, I don't miss the extras that I once included.

One of my goals now is to practice plating my meals in a more professional manner. My mother serves food beautifully, and I do plate up properly, but I want to finesse this skill.

Edit to add: I can get away with my edited cooking because I'm not feeding a family but merely myself. I doubt that anyone would be able to get their families on board for such an experiment! 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Wow, everything is so neat and well organized! Very impressed. I need to clean out my kitchen cupboards, especially the spice rack....


Join us on the organization challenge! 
It's somehow more fun to know I'm not clearing out all by myself.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Thank you guys! It’s actually on Monday, but since I won’t get to do anything special for it because of Covid, I’ll take as many early birthday wishes as I can get!

Because it is so close to Christmas, my birthday was never the big deal it is for others. But this one is special...50...and I wanted to make a big deal over this one. Now I can’t even go to dinner. So to be honest, I am sad, feeling a little mopey and sorry for myself.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you guys! It’s actually on Monday, but since I won’t get to do anything special for it because of Covid, I’ll take as many early birthday wishes as I can get!
> 
> Because it is so close to Christmas, my birthday was never the big deal it is for others. But this one is special...50...and I wanted to make a big deal over this one. Now I can’t even go to dinner. So to be honest, I am sad, feeling a little mopey and sorry for myself.


In a way, a milestone birthday at home with your hubby seems much more special than a night out and a typical celebration. I've got lots of (unsolicited) ideas! A candle light picnic on the floor! A dance-off in the living room (which you will surely win as the birthday girl)! Paint each other's faces and take goofy photos of your artistry! 

Hopefully soon, once covid is reined in a bit, you can have the dream (belated) birthday celebration you wanted with friends and family. 

Not making light of your feelings, just hoping you'll laugh at the silly suggestions


----------



## BowieFan1971

You ladies that are undergoing physical challenges right now really are reminding me to be grateful in my moment of self pity. I may not be able to do what I want for my birthday, but I could if I could. It is so easy to take health for granted.

Big hugs for you all and I hope you find a place of comfort with your bodies and the grace you need to get through tough days.


----------



## dcooney4

Today I am doing challenge number one and two. I am going to wear this out today and I cut the tags off. I removed all the paper off the straps and discovered if I lengthened the straps the metal thing no longer hit me in the wrong spot. Going to take her out for a run to the pet food store.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> In a way, a milestone birthday at home with your hubby seems much more special than a night out and a typical celebration. I've got lots of (unsolicited) ideas! A candle light picnic on the floor! A dance-off in the living room (which you will surely win as the birthday girl)! Paint each other's faces and take goofy photos of your artistry!
> 
> Hopefully soon, once covid is reined in a bit, you can have the dream (belated) birthday celebration you wanted with friends and family.
> 
> Not making light of your feelings, just hoping you'll laugh at the silly suggestions


Honey, I would win a dance off with my hubby with my feet tied together! The man has zero dance game!!!! Good thing he’s cute...


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Today I am doing challenge number one and two. I am going to wear this out today and I cut the tags off. I removed all the paper off the straps and discovered if I lengthened the straps the metal thing no longer hit me in the wrong spot. Going to take her out for a run to the pet food store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950877


YAY!!!! I love it!


----------



## Jereni

For some reason I can’t seem to add quotes from different pages into the same multi-quote so that’s annoying. Had to copy and paste one of these, hopefully it works. 



More bags said:


> *Bag 2: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote in Gun Metal* (the bag on the left) of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. I carried this bag twice
> ...
> Also, I wore this scarf today, it’s called Bouquets Sellier and I am using a Mors Scarf ring.
> View attachment 4950549
> View attachment 4950550



Nice! I have a Longchamps cuir tote and it’s a great workhorse. Pretty colors in your scarf too!



dcooney4 said:


> Today I am doing challenge number one and two. I am going to wear this out today and I cut the tags off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950877



Nice looking backpack! I have yet to find the right backpack, that is a piece missing from my collection that I’d like to remedy someday.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> I can get away with my edited cooking because I'm not feeding a family but merely myself. I doubt that anyone would be able to get their families on board for such an experiment!


DH is fine with this so long as one dish is roasted meat with salt and pepper  And the other is crispy roasted potatoes. I adore Diamond kosher salt, less salty per volume than Mortons kosher and no aftertaste like regular iodized salt.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/28/dining/mayo-meat-marinade.html?referringSource=articleShare (mayo browns meat better than butter)
DH is afraid of Mayo so i slather a bit on when he isn’t around









						Want The Best Steak Of Your Life? Don't Thaw The Steaks Before Cooking Them
					

I hate to be the one to break it to you, but if you've been thawing your frozen steaks out before cooking them, you've been cooking steak wrong your whole life. According to Cook's Illustrated Senior Editor Dan Souza and the tasting team from Test…




					www.bustle.com
				



recommendation is don’t thaw steaks, burgers etc be&ore cooking. Combined with slow roasting steak as per modernist cuisine, this also reduces the gray ring surrounding red or pink centers. 

https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/12/ultra-crispy-slow-roasted-pork-shoulder-recipe.html (pork shoulder with bone and skin, salt, black pepper)

https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2016/12/the-best-roast-potatoes-ever-recipe.html (potatoes, baking soda, salt, and fat of choice - duck fat, olive oil or butter) are all you need  (though dried thyme, granulated garlic and dried red pepper flakes are fine)

if you are only cooking for one, I use smaller potatoes for smashed potatoes  (similar to above recipe) and find they are better the next day than standard roasted ones.

for a treat, caramel ice cream using only four ingredients but requires an ice cream maker https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2000/06/ice-cream-for-beginners/378253/
I really ’burn’ the sugar and just dump both dairy products in together. I don’t simmer as long, but I do refrigerate the cooked mixture overnight and chill the ice cream insert for two days.

@doni, I’m trying to clear out the cupboards too. I do have some cans bought in the first wave.

@dcooney4, glad the backpack metal piece thingy is not an issue.

@BowieFan1971, my DH ‘dances’ when we’re cleaning up after dinner (sways from side to side while hugging). we will all be with you virtually on your bday! Hugs

@Jereni, I love your bags for the bag challenge below. Your outfits and scarves are elegant and make the bags shine! I love your decor too. The chair and rug are gorgeous. And the credenza and map (hope that doesn’t sound like I’m being stalkery


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Honey, I would win a dance off with my hubby with my feet tied together! The man has zero dance game!!!! Good thing he’s cute...


Think of something really fun to do at home for your birthday. I once made a luau during a snow storm for my daughter. Not many could make it and one child arrived by snow Mobile. We had a blast even the grown ups. Use your imagination and who knows what you can come up with.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> For some reason I can’t seem to add quotes from different pages into the same multi-quote so that’s annoying. Had to copy and paste one of these, hopefully
> 
> Nice! I have a Longchamps cuir tote and it’s a great workhorse. Pretty colors in your scarf too!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking backpack! I have yet to find the right backpack, that is a piece missing from my collection that I’d like to remedy someday.


Thanks! This one has a red lining so everything is easily visible.


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> *January Bag Challenges*
> I am missing @Sparkletastic and her leadership through many Monthly Challenges. Here are some suggestions for January Challenges, feel free to add, as well!
> 
> Given some are in varying degrees of lockdown and we are not going out as much, feel free to participate, adapt, adjust to make it fun and useful to you. Share pics of you wearing your bag or use an archive pic, eye candy is appreciated and not a requirement. Or skip it this month, who needs more stress? Do as much or as little as you like. If this is too easy for you, make it more challenging or add your own challenge to support your goals.
> 
> *Gifted bags* - use any bags you were gifted twice this month (or self gifted/purchased over the holidays), do you love it, does it fit your aesthetic, inspired by @msd_bags’ Mercer picture, @BowieFan1971’s gift from her sister and @papertiger’s story of gifts from her sister
> *Take the tag off and wear it* - wear your unused or two least used bags twice this month, courtesy of @momasaurus
> *Putting bags to shed in the shed* - wear a bag you are thinking of releasing three times this month, how does it make you feel, did you fall back in love, courtesy of @essiedub and @papertiger
> *Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home, inspired by @Katinahat‘s Lily and @doni’s Faco clutch
> Thoughts? Comments?
> 
> I am challenging myself to carry my least used bags, challenge 2 with my vintage snakeskin clutch (0 carries in 2020), red Lambskin WOC and Longchamp Le Pliage.
> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - Also, non bag challenge, in January I like to use up the contents of my pantry and freezer.



Working through these challenges but today I have this to offer up:

*4. Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home

- First up - my Chanel reissue WOC in charcoal. Usually wear this to fancy dinners or other events but obv there’s not been much of that this past year / 2020.



Today I am rocking my Proenza Schouler PS1 Pochette in black-on-black. Still love the leather of these bags. Proenza Schouler was my first foray into *designer* bags.



Yesterday I wore ‘the bag that started it all’ - my darling Coach Borough tote. Still in good shape as I baby it. Still love this bag to death.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Working through these challenges but today I have this to offer up:
> 
> *4. Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home
> 
> - First up - my Chanel reissue WOC in charcoal. Usually wear this to fancy dinners or other events but obv there’s not been much of that this past year / 2020.
> View attachment 4950918
> 
> 
> Today I am rocking my Proenza Schouler PS1 Pochette in black-on-black. Still love the leather of these bags. Proenza Schouler was my first foray into *designer* bags.
> View attachment 4950919
> 
> 
> Yesterday I wore ‘the bag that started it all’ - my darling Coach Borough tote. Still in good shape as I baby it. Still love this bag to death.
> View attachment 4950921


Love your style!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> thanks, @momasaurus ! Vespa is behind the crinoline 31 trim II on the far right of a shot I took of some discontinued bag styles for that thread. On the far left (cut off) is DHs 33 sellier evelyne in vache hunter Bc I am not sure if the sellier evelyne is discontinued or just OOS everywhere.
> Action shot of vespa worn crossbody with H sellier jacket, sieste au paradis CSGM athleta cargo leggings and doc marten Chelsea boots
> View attachment 4949790
> View attachment 4949806
> 
> @catsinthebag, the toile exterior of some bags (evelyne) can be successfully and easily cleaned with Mr. a clean Brand Magic Eraser (YMMV though, so test before trying this) and now I need to Google chanel timeless tote, thank you!  thanks @catsinthebag for the sweet compliment below. At least,if we are looking at other people’s eye candy, we aren’t shopping on line  also forgot to say, it makes perfect sense to me why you aren’t selling your rouge H GP bc it’s essentially a placeholder bag. It prevents you from buying something to fill in, at least until you are serious and love something enough to replace it. IMO, when we purge too quickly, we also get the urge to fill the empty space. . . Will check  to see if you posted an action pic of either the GP or the timeless


Thanks. I love it! I am also a huge trim fan.


----------



## momasaurus

catsinthebag said:


> Hi, @momasaurus! Good to see you too! Yes, my Timeless Classic tote is black, with silver HW. It’s goatskin, so looks a lot like lamb but more durable.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Another project bag I finished today...loved the shape of this camel colored Pollini,  but when I received it, the color/finish was starting to flake off the leather just about everywhere. I couldn’t use it and put it up until I figured out what to do with it. Well, a couple hours with some leather paint and sealant...
> Not a bag you see everywhere, but I like it!
> Definitely shopping my own closet. I was going to just get rid of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950175
> View attachment 4950176
> View attachment 4950177


This is an extremely cool bag!!!


----------



## jblended

@880 thanks for the yummy recipes! 
@dcooney4 I love that backpack, especially the red lining and edging. Glad you're using it. Also love the luau suggestion! That sounds like so much fun!
@Jereni Great progress on the challenges! Love the way you've styled these beautiful bags!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Adorable!
> 
> It is always terrifying to look back at what could have happened; some days the future itself is terrifying. My mother completely broke her ankle a couple years ago in FL - like it was just dangling - by just setting her foot and then turning her leg... that’s all she did. Fortunately she wasn’t alone, and a friend took her to the ER, but it never healed properly. I’m of an age that I am worried about falling, when I climb a ladder, or walk in snow or ice - it is always with the thought “Do NOT fall!”... and getting bumped by Coco on the stairs is always a little scary, as she is more than half my weight. But - I do what I can (like we all are now), and hope/pray for the best.
> I clean/organize the pantry on a regular basis - I have to keep it full though or a mild case of panic will set in and then I’ll over fill it. To combat this I have been putting appliances, vases, coffee (lots of coffee because it would be bad to run out of coffee), and some cocktail type dishes in there to make it appear full at the very least.
> Taking a cue from this thread, I’ve begun The Great Basement Purge. Ugh, ugh, UGH! So far I‘ve made 2 SUV full trips to the Salvation Army. I’m going to have to contact like a junk hauler kind of person though because I have 2 dressers that have to go, a set of caned chairs that haven’t been used in probably 35 years... and (omg) so many wood wine cases it’s ridiculous.
> The holiday closet, and the closet I store off season clothes, suitcases, and patio furniture pillows have been purged and cleaned.
> I love having 3 days off, home alone! (No one to say “Why are you getting rid of that?!?”)
> 
> ❤ Walking is the best exercise! ❤
> 
> Wow - that is super cute!


Congrats on the basement purging! keep it up. My purging is taking baby steps, but I'm patting myself on the back anyway.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> I think the toile versions are so pretty and perfect for summer. I wonder, do you carry it year round?
> 
> +1
> 
> Gorgeous bags and mod pic @880!
> 
> 
> I.am.doomed. It sounds fabulous!
> 
> You are amazing! I am blown away by your magic touch!
> 
> @dcooney4 I really like this colour and bag. You wear it well!


I bought my GP in December 2019, and haven't used it much actually. The colors are summery, also canvas, so I was hoping to use it this summer. But I didn't go anywhere, so.....
Next time I have to bring things somewhere (?) I'll try to remember to use it!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> *Bag 2: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote in Gun Metal* (the bag on the left) of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. I carried this bag twice this month. It is a lightweight tote with a zipper, the straps are a good length. I use this bag for travel and light rain/snow. I used to carry it more frequently when I was out for most of the day or going to the hockey rink for kids’ practices and games. During the pandemic I have not carried my larger bags as frequently - I can use a small or medium sized bag for grocery shopping and school run.
> Also, I wore this scarf today, it’s called Bouquets Sellier and I am using a Mors Scarf ring.
> View attachment 4950549
> View attachment 4950550


You look fabulous. Love the gunmetal color of the Pliage.


----------



## doni

Jereni said:


> Working through these challenges but today I have this to offer up:



Wonderful!
I used to have a burgundy PS1 which I disposed of because of the strap issues. But the leather and color were great.

Happy birthday @BowieFan1971 ! Don’t be sad, a 50th birthday party is oh so common. You can have a starting-a-new-decade party at 51 and that is so much cooler 

@880 your black crinoline pieces are to die for!

@jblended , I am tackling papers today, oh how much I HATE it


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> I cannot express how stunning this look is! I love your style!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up @880!
> Happy birthday @BowieFan1971
> 
> 
> Well done on your well organized kitchen! It looks amazing!
> I am working on clearing digital clutter today and digitalizing some of my videos (thanks @momasaurus for inspiring me to do this on the last thread). Tomorrow I will clear paper clutter.
> 
> Re my 'edited' cooking: To put it simply, I realized that most of the time I could not savour the ingredients in complex dishes. I found most things I ate had a bunch of ingredients but I could not distinguish them on my palate anymore.
> I felt that I wanted to get back to basics with my meals and enjoy simpler food where you get a handful of ingredients, cook them correctly and taste each one distinctly in the final dish. It's a more edited and considered approach- with only 4 ingredients, you have to think which one would give the most flavourful impact. I find the challenge fun and quickly learned to reduce everything down to 4 or fewer ingredients.
> However, I do not include spices and herbs as part of the ingredients list.
> An omelette is simply butter, eggs, cheese. Divine. Roasted mushrooms or asparagus for lunch with a bit of good quality parmesan grated over- simple but filling and delicious.
> Even chocolate torte can be made with only 3 ingredients (eggs, cacao, butter). Add sugar if you want it sweet and you're still at 4 ingredients.
> 
> The only exceptions to my 4 ingredient rule are salad and chunky vegetable soup. Those can include up to 6 ingredients because I love my colourful veggies.
> I use the best quality ingredients I can find and have been practicing cooking each thing correctly (roasting, frying, steaming, etc.) so that everything tastes great. As yet, I don't miss the extras that I once included.
> 
> One of my goals now is to practice plating my meals in a more professional manner. My mother serves food beautifully, and I do plate up properly, but I want to finesse this skill.
> 
> Edit to add: I can get away with my edited cooking because I'm not feeding a family but merely myself. I doubt that anyone would be able to get their families on board for such an experiment!
> 
> 
> Join us on the organization challenge!
> It's somehow more fun to know I'm not clearing out all by myself.


I cook the same way. Like you, I don't have any critics living with me!


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Working through these challenges but today I have this to offer up:
> 
> *4. Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home
> 
> - First up - my Chanel reissue WOC in charcoal. Usually wear this to fancy dinners or other events but obv there’s not been much of that this past year / 2020.
> View attachment 4950918
> 
> 
> Today I am rocking my Proenza Schouler PS1 Pochette in black-on-black. Still love the leather of these bags. Proenza Schouler was my first foray into *designer* bags.
> View attachment 4950919
> 
> 
> Yesterday I wore ‘the bag that started it all’ - my darling Coach Borough tote. Still in good shape as I baby it. Still love this bag to death.
> View attachment 4950921


Well done! That coach is wonderful - I've never seen it. Great boots also!


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> *Bag 2: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote in Gun Metal* (the bag on the left) of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. I carried this bag twice this month. It is a lightweight tote with a zipper, the straps are a good length. I use this bag for travel and light rain/snow. I used to carry it more frequently when I was out for most of the day or going to the hockey rink for kids’ practices and games. During the pandemic I have not carried my larger bags as frequently - I can use a small or medium sized bag for grocery shopping and school run.
> Also, I wore this scarf today, it’s called Bouquets Sellier and I am using a Mors Scarf ring.
> View attachment 4950549
> View attachment 4950550



You look lovely! I’m like you, I‘ve barely touched my larger bags during the pandemic.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your progress on The Great Basement Purge! You‘ve processed a lot!
> 
> 
> This is pretty, I love that it is sculptural, really cool!



Thank you!    I also love the sculptural design.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you guys! It’s actually on Monday, but since I won’t get to do anything special for it because of Covid, I’ll take as many early birthday wishes as I can get!
> 
> Because it is so close to Christmas, my birthday was never the big deal it is for others. But this one is special...50...and I wanted to make a big deal over this one. Now I can’t even go to dinner. So to be honest, I am sad, feeling a little mopey and sorry for myself.



Happy Birthday!    Sorry you won't get to celebrate the way you wanted to.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Happy birthday @BowieFan1971 !



Jereni said:


> Working through these challenges but today I have this to offer up:
> 
> *4. Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home
> 
> - First up - my Chanel reissue WOC in charcoal. Usually wear this to fancy dinners or other events but obv there’s not been much of that this past year / 2020.
> View attachment 4950918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am rocking my Proenza Schouler PS1 Pochette in black-on-black. Still love the leather of these bags. Proenza Schouler was my first foray into *designer* bags.
> View attachment 4950919
> 
> 
> Yesterday I wore ‘the bag that started it all’ - my darling Coach Borough tote. Still in good shape as I baby it. Still love this bag to death.
> View attachment 4950921


You are so chic!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Shall I try a Trim? Or will it lead to a slippery H slope?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## catsinthebag

doni said:


> On the subject of reporting on the pantry clean up. I have been doing my whole kitchen and storage area. Here are my two main grocery drawers. Love to see the empty gaps...
> 
> I have never been one to get empty pantry anxiety. We have a very small supermarket around the block, and I joke it is our pantry. Oftentimes we go there 3 or 4 times a day, different family members. Plus other small shops and markets in the neighnbourhood. When we had a car (ages ago) we did try out the weekly shopping trip and I found it a sad way to waste a Saturday morning...
> 
> In the first lockdown my husband had a sudden uncharacteristic panic that foodstuffs would run out and we did stock up of basics, so I still have some extra pulses, pasta and cans in the larder (which had never fulfilled that function ). This time round we are more relaxed and confident that the supply chain is working. If there are no eggs I will cook something else. Plus my local deli has ensured a stock of anchovy paste in case they run out of anchovy jars again, so I am fine.
> 
> View attachment 4950755
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950756
> 
> 
> @jblended , I would like to know more about your 4 ingredient cooking. I have lots of digestive issues, and I wont eat any processed/packaged food with more than 3 ingredients in them but mostly no more than 1 or 2 (counting everything).



Our situations are similar.  We have a small Whole Foods just a few blocks away so I am pretty comfortable not having a fully stocked kitchen. My DH had his uncharacteristic panic at the beginning of the second wave of Covid, and insisted we buy a  small freezer to store extra food in case of shortages or if we just couldn’t get out. Our existing freezer is small so it’s been a good addition.

And, I‘m all too familiar with digestive issues. During the first lockdown, I was very sick — not with Covid, but with GI upset. It was a terrible time to be sick because I couldn‘t get in to see a doctor! This went on for about three months. I’m fine now, but the thing that has really helped is going on a low FODMAP diet. If you’re not familiar with it, it may be worth looking up. It has to do with which foods ferment in your system vs. being easily digested, and it’s made a big difference in how I feel.


----------



## catsinthebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Shall I try a Trim? Or will it lead to a slippery H slope?
> 
> View attachment 4950972



Yes, and YES!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> @jblended , I would like to know more about your 4 ingredient cooking. I have lots of digestive issues, and I wont eat any processed/packaged food with more than 3 ingredients in them but mostly no more than 1 or 2 (counting everything).


Me, too, please!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> thanks for your kind words, @More bags the mors ring and your bouquet selliers look great together!





dcooney4 said:


> It looks lovely on you.





doni said:


> You look great! I love that scarf with your shade of lipstick, so pretty.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> @More bags, your scarf and lipstick go together so well.  Your hoop earrings look great.  I am a fan of hoop earrings too!  Speaking of lipstick, I need to organize my make up drawers.  There is actually very little since I don't use much make up but I think some of it is just old and needs to be cleared out.





jblended said:


> I cannot express how stunning this look is! I love your style!





Jereni said:


> Nice! I have a Longchamps cuir tote and it’s a great workhorse. Pretty colors in your scarf too!





momasaurus said:


> You look fabulous. Love the gunmetal color of the Pliage.





catsinthebag said:


> You look lovely! I’m like you, I‘ve barely touched my larger bags during the pandemic.


Thank you all so much for your kind words. Wearing scarves, lipstick and jewelry is such a pick me up in the middle of winter and in these stay at home times.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you guys! It’s actually on Monday, but since I won’t get to do anything special for it because of Covid, I’ll take as many early birthday wishes as I can get!
> 
> Because it is so close to Christmas, my birthday was never the big deal it is for others. But this one is special...50...and I wanted to make a big deal over this one. Now I can’t even go to dinner. So to be honest, I am sad, feeling a little mopey and sorry for myself.



Happy two-and-a-half-days to your 50th birthday @BowieFan1971 ! 
I feel for you! This special occasion is coming up and and there won´t be a party: "It´s my party (that won´t happen..) and I cry if I want to!"
Maybe you could think of something extra special to do all on your own in the confines of your home on Monday? Having wonderful food delivered? Ice cream and champaign for breakfast? Play your favourite music at full blast all day, dress up, create a glorious birthday bubble?


----------



## doni

catsinthebag said:


> Our situations are similar.  We have a small Whole Foods just a few blocks away so I am pretty comfortable not having a fully stocked kitchen. My DH had his uncharacteristic panic at the beginning of the second wave of Covid, and insisted we buy a  small freezer to store extra food in case of shortages or if we just couldn’t get out. Our existing freezer is small so it’s been a good addition.
> 
> And, I‘m all too familiar with digestive issues. During the first lockdown, I was very sick — not with Covid, but with GI upset. It was a terrible time to be sick because I couldn‘t get in to see a doctor! This went on for about three months. I’m fine now, but the thing that has really helped is going on a low FODMAP diet. If you’re not familiar with it, it may be worth looking up. It has to do with which foods ferment in your system vs. being easily digested, and it’s made a big difference in how I feel.


Very similar!

Oh yes, I have been in the FODMAP diet and it is a good one. I was diagnosed with fructose intolerance although now I believe problems with fructose are a consequence rather than a cause of other problems. I was later diagnosed with histamine intolerance (and IBS of course and a bunch of other things  ).
I would say I still eat quite in line with Fodmaps, but not following that, or any diet right now, to the letter. For example, after starting FODMAP I stopped eating onions and any allium altogether for a long time (I realized I am very sensitive to fructans). But this is such a healthy food group I wasn’t happy to give it up altogether so now I have discovered I am fine with certain types (shallots, spring ognions) and always well cooked. It is a constant learning process and all ups and downs...
Sorry for the OT everybody!


----------



## indiaink

@BowieFan1971 for my 50th, I had my Tarot cards read at the hotel we were staying at. After we got home, I couldn't find the paper, so I drew the cards from memory. I don't know anything about Tarot, but it was fun, and I... am ever hopeful. Maybe you could do an online Tarot reading.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *Bag 2: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote in Gun Metal* (the bag on the left) of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. I carried this bag twice this month. It is a lightweight tote with a zipper, the straps are a good length. I use this bag for travel and light rain/snow. I used to carry it more frequently when I was out for most of the day or going to the hockey rink for kids’ practices and games. During the pandemic I have not carried my larger bags as frequently - I can use a small or medium sized bag for grocery shopping and school run.
> Also, I wore this scarf today, it’s called Bouquets Sellier and I am using a Mors Scarf ring.
> View attachment 4950549
> View attachment 4950550


Gorgeous! 


jblended said:


> I cannot express how stunning this look is! I love your style!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up @880!
> Happy birthday @BowieFan1971
> 
> 
> Well done on your well organized kitchen! It looks amazing!
> I am working on clearing digital clutter today and digitalizing some of my videos (thanks @momasaurus for inspiring me to do this on the last thread). Tomorrow I will clear paper clutter.
> 
> Re my 'edited' cooking: To put it simply, I realized that most of the time I could not savour the ingredients in complex dishes. I found most things I ate had a bunch of ingredients but I could not distinguish them on my palate anymore.
> I felt that I wanted to get back to basics with my meals and enjoy simpler food where you get a handful of ingredients, cook them correctly and taste each one distinctly in the final dish. It's a more edited and considered approach- with only 4 ingredients, you have to think which one would give the most flavourful impact. I find the challenge fun and quickly learned to reduce everything down to 4 or fewer ingredients.
> However, I do not include spices and herbs as part of the ingredients list.
> An omelette is simply butter, eggs, cheese. Divine. Roasted mushrooms or asparagus for lunch with a bit of good quality parmesan grated over- simple but filling and delicious.
> Even chocolate torte can be made with only 3 ingredients (eggs, cacao, butter). Add sugar if you want it sweet and you're still at 4 ingredients.
> 
> The only exceptions to my 4 ingredient rule are salad and chunky vegetable soup. Those can include up to 6 ingredients because I love my colourful veggies.
> I use the best quality ingredients I can find and have been practicing cooking each thing correctly (roasting, frying, steaming, etc.) so that everything tastes great. As yet, I don't miss the extras that I once included.
> 
> One of my goals now is to practice plating my meals in a more professional manner. My mother serves food beautifully, and I do plate up properly, but I want to finesse this skill.
> 
> Edit to add: I can get away with my edited cooking because I'm not feeding a family but merely myself. I doubt that anyone would be able to get their families on board for such an experiment!
> 
> 
> Join us on the organization challenge!
> It's somehow more fun to know I'm not clearing out all by myself.


Sounds delicious to me! Jamie Oliver has a cookbook out called 5 Ingredients - I've always wanted to try it because it seems so much easier to cook that way. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you guys! It’s actually on Monday, but since I won’t get to do anything special for it because of Covid, I’ll take as many early birthday wishes as I can get!
> 
> Because it is so close to Christmas, my birthday was never the big deal it is for others. But this one is special...50...and I wanted to make a big deal over this one. Now I can’t even go to dinner. So to be honest, I am sad, feeling a little mopey and sorry for myself.


Well - Happy 50th birthday! 
I had my very large birthday in August, home alone with Mr Cookie. We had a nice dinner and watched a movie with Coco. It was fine, but I am planning on celebrating my 61st all splashy-like.  Hopefully!


dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! This one has a red lining so everything is easily visible.


Ooooo - a red lining!!  


Jereni said:


> Working through these challenges but today I have this to offer up:
> 
> *4. Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home
> 
> - First up - my Chanel reissue WOC in charcoal. Usually wear this to fancy dinners or other events but obv there’s not been much of that this past year / 2020.
> View attachment 4950918
> 
> 
> Today I am rocking my Proenza Schouler PS1 Pochette in black-on-black. Still love the leather of these bags. Proenza Schouler was my first foray into *designer* bags.
> View attachment 4950919
> 
> 
> Yesterday I wore ‘the bag that started it all’ - my darling Coach Borough tote. Still in good shape as I baby it. Still love this bag to death.
> View attachment 4950921


Lovely! I especially like your Chanel, and will chime in on the PS leather love!  


momasaurus said:


> Congrats on the basement purging! keep it up. My purging is taking baby steps, but I'm patting myself on the back anyway.


Thanks - I'm about half way through... it's just a mess down there and it's a struggle to make myself do it. There's a lot of stuff that I could sell - if only I weren't so lazy... but I just want it gone. I'm trying to Marie Kondo my basement!  
It's hard to think of getting rid of old family things (all those baby things! DS3's bunny! Quilts MIL made!)... they're just taking up space (though they are neatly boxed up), but I never look at them. Again UGH!!! 
Baby steps is the way to do it... just keep going!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Happy two-and-a-half-days to your 50th birthday @BowieFan1971 !
> I feel for you! This special occasion is coming up and and there won´t be a party: "It´s my party (that won´t happen..) and I cry if I want to!"
> Maybe you could think of something extra special to do all on your own in the confines of your home on Monday? Having wonderful food delivered? Ice cream and champaign for breakfast? Play your favourite music at full blast all day, dress up, create a glorious birthday bubble?



After finding today that motivation to clean today was zero (my house isn’t really that dirty, at most a vacuum and dust and the rest I was going to do can wait), I told my DH that I made an executive decision. As I said, my birthday was never a big deal because of how close it was to Christmas, so the concept of a “birthday month” and such was never a thing in my house. So I am doing a first for me...starting today, I am having a birthday weekend! I am not doing anything I don’t want to do! Today, I am going to paint bags. Tomorrow I am going to finish trimming a vintage Burberry trench I am rehabbing. Sunday I am doing a spa day for myself- microdermabrasion and mask, self pedi ani paint my fingernails (which I never do because of work but I can have nice hands for my birthday). On Monday, my mom is coming up after her dr’s appt for a take out lunch here at home. I want duck, which I love but never get to have. My husband is in charge of dinner.

No, none of it was what I had in mind. So many of the big things people celebrate are on hold...my wedding, my honeymoon, my 50th birthday celebration....with no end in sight and I am tired of it. But what can I do? Be miserable? I will stay busy doing things that make me happy this weekend and that distract me and make the best of it. 
The following week, I drive up to my grandparents 13 hours away who are having health issues and need help. My grandmother is not handling it well and is being nasty to everyone, refusing outside help. I will take 2 days there, plus the day’s drive each way, to handle the things that are challenging and to do a deep clean of their small house so they o to have to tidy up. I will be going up there Every month or so for the foreseeable future. I am glad I have the ability to do it since I am still not working my nanny job due to Covid. No one else really can and my mom would, wants to very much, but she really can’t. It will be ok. We will manage and get through all this.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> drive up to my grandparents 13 hours away who are having health issues and need help. My grandmother is not handling it well and is being nasty to everyone, refusing outside help. I will take 2 days there, plus the day’s drive each way, to handle the things that are challenging and to do a deep clean of their small house so they o to have to tidy up. I will be going up there Every month or so for the foreseeable future. I am glad I have the ability to do it since I am still not working my nanny job due to Covid. No one else really can and my mom would, wants to very much, but she really can’t. It will be ok. We will manage and get through all this.


Your special birthday weekend sounds perfect. I am so sorry about your grandparents. Of course your mom cannot do it with her own health issues. You are the kindest person ever to do all that for your family! Sending you virtual hugs and a virtual duck! we would love to see the Burberry trench you are rehabbing too!

@catsinthebag, @doni, +1 fodmap. DH has serious digestive issues and is lactose intolerant and we‘re careful about onions too. thankfully, we can still have some aged hard cheese and potatoes. But I had to switch out some fruit and vegetables and when I make white bean soup with pancetta and veggies, it’s basically just for me. 

@Cookiefiend, there is a los mark bittmans minimalist cookbook. The first one was five ingredients or less, I think.

@SouthernPurseGal, any H can be a slippery slope. Just authenticate and be sure of condition and trim I versus II (gusset)  before you buy. Trims are plentiful and relatively inexpensive (compared to other H bags).

i decided to save the crinoline Vespa for spring, ive worn the BV San Marco karung today and am planning through the weekend. It’s smooshy, light, durable and user friendly. I was a bit on the fence bc of lack of structure or shoulder strap, so I’m thrilled this is working out.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Sounds delicious to me! Jamie Oliver has a cookbook out called 5 Ingredients - I've always wanted to try it because it seems so much easier to cook that way.
> 
> Well - Happy 50th birthday!
> I had my very large birthday in August, home alone with Mr Cookie. We had a nice dinner and watched a movie with Coco. It was fine, but I am planning on celebrating my 61st all splashy-like.  Hopefully!
> 
> Ooooo - a red lining!!
> 
> Lovely! I especially like your Chanel, and will chime in on the PS leather love!
> 
> Thanks - I'm about half way through... it's just a mess down there and it's a struggle to make myself do it. There's a lot of stuff that I could sell - if only I weren't so lazy... but I just want it gone. I'm trying to Marie Kondo my basement!
> It's hard to think of getting rid of old family things (all those baby things! DS3's bunny! Quilts MIL made!)... they're just taking up space (though they are neatly boxed up), but I never look at them. Again UGH!!!
> Baby steps is the way to do it... just keep going!


I need to do this too! I think I will start in Spring.


----------



## baghabitz34

Doing *Challenge #2 *today. First time using this tweed Tabby since buying it last summer. Her first voyage will be to get pizza & salad on this finally Friday.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

catsinthebag said:


> the thing that has really helped is going on a low FODMAP diet.



How funny this should come up. I started the week with tummy misery and went on a strict whole30 type of deal to reset my gut microbiome. I had no choice, it was bubbling misery.  I'm on day 3 and I'm so comfortable and wake up so clear and not groggy (big deal for me as a night owl) but it's not really a permanent solution because it's so restrictive.. I want an English muffin with cream cheese and jelly!!! I want hagen dazs coffee ice cream! Pizza! But....for now I just made a big vat of coconut milk based spinach and broccoli salmon soup to warm up a couple times a day and eat, while munching baby carrots and sheets of seaweed and sipping water and cooking for my girls all the regular mix of food groups. 


catsinthebag said:


> Yes, and YES!



Hmmmm

Should I even bother if I can't really afford to play? Well, I mean sure I can (second hand) but that just means  FAR fewer purchases. I'm not certain I can do that!



880 said:


> @Cookiefiend, there is a los mark bittmans minimalist cookbook. The first one was five ingredients or less, I think.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, any H can be a slippery slope. Just authenticate and be sure of condition and trim I versus II (gusset)  before you buy. Trims are plentiful and relatively inexpensive (compared to other H bags).


What are the pros and cons of each trim!??


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> What are the pros and cons of each trim!??



others more experienced no doubt will chime in, but I like that Trim II has a gusset and can fit more than the evelyne PM of comparable size While still look8ng sleek.

con: the shorter strap that slips off the shoulder. You can elongate with a similarly wide belt (see @pureplatinum ’s post on page 37 of Ode to Trim below) and attach a suede strip to the underside to reduce slippage.

the size 35 seems more NS orientation in clemence. The size 31 seems more EW in orientation. although I am a 30B and 28K person, i prefer the 35 Trim II to the 31. I posted comparison shots in Ode to Trim. To me overall silhouette against the body is really important.

You may not think you have the desire to buy less if you go down the H rabbit hole, but actually the research on various H bags prior to purchase is more than half of the fun 





__





						ode to the TRIM!
					

Today with my gold, GHW, trim. Just love it. Lovely bag! ❤️ what is it 31 or 35? And what are exact measurements height /width wise? Thank you very much!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




@keodi, thanks so much for your kind words re the action pics and the medical issues. You could try posting directly into the Lazarus thread re your TPM? It’s also mind boggling to me how much prices have risen since the old GST and other days. However, I think resale prices will go back down in summer months, as a lot of stuff isn’t moving. And, I love the color and slouch of your 38 trim II! The red is so luscious!


----------



## keodi

880 said:


> thanks, @momasaurus ! Vespa is behind the crinoline 31 trim II on the far right of a shot I took of some discontinued bag styles for that thread. On the far left (cut off) is DHs 33 sellier evelyne in vache hunter Bc I am not sure if the sellier evelyne is discontinued or just OOS everywhere.
> Action shot of vespa worn crossbody with H sellier jacket, sieste au paradis CSGM athleta cargo leggings and doc marten Chelsea boots
> View attachment 4949790
> View attachment 4949806
> 
> @catsinthebag, the toile exterior of some bags (evelyne) can be successfully and easily cleaned with Mr. a clean Brand Magic Eraser (YMMV though, so test before trying this) and now I need to Google chanel timeless tote, thank you!  thanks @catsinthebag for the sweet compliment below. At least,if we are looking at other people’s eye candy, we aren’t shopping on line  also forgot to say, it makes perfect sense to me why you aren’t selling your rouge H GP bc it’s essentially a placeholder bag. It prevents you from buying something to fill in, at least until you are serious and love something enough to replace it. IMO, when we purge too quickly, we also get the urge to fill the empty space. . . Will check  to see if you posted an action pic of either the GP or the timeless


You look great modeling the vespa. i love the vespa, actually, I wish it made a comeback! I purchased a Vespa tpm last year but it wasn't in the best condition.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4950066
> 
> I hope you guys are having a lovely Thursday!
> I'm just pretending its not embarrassing to be an American right now, and focusing on my lovely princesses here in their new Elsa (as she appeared in Frozen 2, mind you) dresses.
> They arrived belatedly (were supposed to be Christmas presents) last night and the girls immediately put on an exciting show to celebrate. There was my 7 year old performing the lead and my 5 year old as the sound tech person and the audience (my parents and I) were told to provide the light show (lights were off, it was dark and we were all given flashlights and instructions). Very innovative young lady she is.


They are so adorable!   


SakuraSakura said:


> Just what the doctor ordered...


I love it!


dcooney4 said:


> I took pictures of the other two straps. I think I am going to keep. My hubby really liked this one he gave me. I picked it off the website never having seen it in person. The color is beautiful. I normally wouldn’t do so much gold hardware but it is comfy and great for snow and bad weather.


Very nice bag! I love the colour!


880 said:


> this is the best thing I’ve seen all day! Your DDs are adorable and so talented!
> @SouthernPurseGal, forgot to say, re the magic eraser and cleaning a white leather birkin, im not sure I would use a magic eraser on leather. another TPFer @so_sofya1985, post #44 (see link directly below) washed her white kelly with industrial soap.also she looks amazingly chic with a large white H bag,  Though if youve eliminated the white B from your list and are only considering the trio of watches or the car, now I can see your two sweet Elsa wearing DDs waving to the throngs from your new convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about your white Hermes!
> 
> 
> My white Constance 18 in evercolor. Not as high maintenance as I thought!   absolutely stunning !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is such a great story! So happy you got it!  @catsinthebag, thank you for the link on the timeless tote! its gorgeous! If my memory serves, In 1989, I believe my mom had a tote similar to the timeless with a full length outside pocket, lined in red leather for under 1K. There was no metal logo on the bag body but a clochette type leather charm with the metal cc. I don’t recall when the GST became popular, but in 2001, I bought a PST for 900 usd. *I think the GST was about 1300*, but I’m not sure. the GST and one of the TODs bags was a coveted mom bag for a few years on NYCs UES.
> 
> OMG. It’s not the greatest, but I would be happy to send some to you. Right after SIP, I was only able to get sharp cheddar, so that went on homemade pizza Etc.  When you wrote about your DF, it struck a chord.  My mom has injured herself/fallen a few times on stairs too. Now she’s a bit tense going up or down.  I love your repurposing the video tape rack. It sounds perfect. I am also tired of menu planning. DH never knows what he wants to eat, but invariably it’s not what’s in the refrigerator.
> 
> @indiaink, @whateve, *I started SIP with ankle cartilage, blindingly awful back disc pain, wrist and knee issues. And, Some days it still feels like my body is about to break apart Doing simple things like tying shoe laces Or unloading the dishwasher. *I get it too. Your walking pad sounds great!  Yu are not alone. Hugs!
> @BowieFan1971, the pollini is stunning! A cross between a long knitting needle LV alma and a color block Loewe puzzle.
> @SouthernPurseGal, i think the gorgeous rainbow purse bag was from @Hazzelnut.


I can confirm, the GST was 1300. I purchased a black caviar back in 2001. I'm sorry for your struggle days 


More bags said:


> *Bag 2: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote in Gun Metal* (the bag on the left) of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. I carried this bag twice this month. It is a lightweight tote with a zipper, the straps are a good length. I use this bag for travel and light rain/snow. I used to carry it more frequently when I was out for most of the day or going to the hockey rink for kids’ practices and games. During the pandemic I have not carried my larger bags as frequently - I can use a small or medium sized bag for grocery shopping and school run.
> Also, I wore this scarf today, it’s called Bouquets Sellier and I am using a Mors Scarf ring.
> View attachment 4950549
> View attachment 4950550


I love your look with the scarf and the scarf ring I had a le pilage tote I used everyday for 6 months straight, and it fell apart. I loved it!


doni said:


> On the subject of reporting on the pantry clean up. I have been doing my whole kitchen and storage area. Here are my two main grocery drawers. Love to see the empty gaps...
> 
> I have never been one to get empty pantry anxiety. We have a very small supermarket around the block, and I joke it is our pantry. Oftentimes we go there 3 or 4 times a day, different family members. Plus other small shops and markets in the neighnbourhood. When we had a car (ages ago) we did try out the weekly shopping trip and I found it a sad way to waste a Saturday morning...
> 
> In the first lockdown my husband had a sudden uncharacteristic panic that foodstuffs would run out and we did stock up of basics, so I still have some extra pulses, pasta and cans in the larder (which had never fulfilled that function ). This time round we are more relaxed and confident that the supply chain is working. If there are no eggs I will cook something else. Plus my local deli has ensured a stock of anchovy paste in case they run out of anchovy jars again, so I am fine.
> 
> View attachment 4950755
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950756
> 
> 
> @jblended , I would like to know more about your 4 ingredient cooking. I have lots of digestive issues, and I wont eat any processed/packaged food with more than 3 ingredients in them but mostly no more than 1 or 2 (counting everything).


Very neat and organized!


Jereni said:


> Working through these challenges but today I have this to offer up:
> 
> *4. Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home
> 
> - First up - my Chanel reissue WOC in charcoal. Usually wear this to fancy dinners or other events but obv there’s not been much of that this past year / 2020.
> View attachment 4950918
> 
> 
> Today I am rocking my Proenza Schouler PS1 Pochette in black-on-black. Still love the leather of these bags. Proenza Schouler was my first foray into *designer* bags.
> View attachment 4950919
> 
> 
> Yesterday I wore ‘the bag that started it all’ - my darling Coach Borough tote. Still in good shape as I baby it. Still love this bag to death.
> View attachment 4950921


I love all of your looks, very chic!


momasaurus said:


> Thanks. I love it! I am also a huge trim fan.





SouthernPurseGal said:


> Shall I try a Trim? Or will it lead to a slippery H slope?
> 
> View attachment 4950972


You should definitely try the Trim!, and yes it may lead to a slippery slope.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## keodi

880 said:


> others more experienced no doubt will chime in, but I like that Trim II has a gusset and can fit more than the evelyne PM of comparable size While still look8ng sleek.
> 
> con: the shorter strap that slips off the shoulder. You can elongate with a similarly wide belt (see @pureplatinum ’s post on page 37 of Ode to Trim below) and attach a suede strip to the underside to reduce slippage.
> 
> the size 35 seems more NS orientation in clemence. The size 31 seems more EW in orientation. although I am a 30B and 28K person, i prefer the 35 Trim II to the 31. I posted comparison shots in Ode to Trim. To me overall silhouette against the body is really important.
> 
> You may not think you have the desire to buy less if you go down the H rabbit hole, but actually the research on various H bags prior to purchase is more than half of the fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ode to the TRIM!
> 
> 
> Today with my gold, GHW, trim. Just love it. Lovely bag! ❤️ what is it 31 or 35? And what are exact measurements height /width wise? Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I agree! @SouthernPurseGal  here's a pic of my 38cm Trim I


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4951104
> 
> Doing *Challenge #2 *today. First time using this tweed Tabby since buying it last summer. Her first voyage will be to get pizza & salad on this finally Friday.


This is very pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> I agree! @SouthernPurseGal  here's a pic of my 38cm Trim I


Gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

I'm really enjoying reading this Thread! You gals are wonderful! 

Thought I’d share a few tips that seem to be helping me.


Check the closet before making any purchase
No online purse/SLG ‘browsing’
Do a Bag Showcase
A sweet PF friend made me aware of some gorgeous purple gloves from Coach, that you can use a touch screen phone while wearing. Checked my closet. No nice leather gloves, or gloves that let me use a touch screen. Check 1. When I got on the Coach site, I only let myself look at the gloves, not the purses or other SLGs. Check 2. I now happily own the gloves.

By checking my own closet before making any purchase I can verify that I don’t already have something in my closet that I can use, instead of buying something new/new-to-me. Also helps me keep in mind what I have in my closet. Just have to watch that I don’t get too picky as justification to buy something new. ‘I have a similar bag in berry, but not purple, so I need one in purple too… They are different colors…’  I mean, they are different colors, but if I’m just using that as an excuse to get a new bag…  Nope… 

I’m not letting myself go on my favorite purse browsing sites. Not saying I can’t get on these sites if I end up wanting to look for a specific bag (most likely one I saw here on TPF ) or SLG (like the Coach gloves), just no aimlessly browsing them to see what’s new and what’s on sale. Farfetch, SSense, Modus Operani, 24S, yoox, Net-a-Porter, The Webster, Tradesy, Rebag, FashionFile, TheRealReal, etc. That’s helped limit the temptation. I can resist anything except temptation – so just have to avoid the temptation.

A friend suggested I do a Bag Showcase. Choosing my favorite pic or two of each bag is helping remind me of just what beauties I have in my collection, and how much I love them. This has been extremely helpful in keeping me focused on the fact that I don’t need to shop anywhere else when I already have these beauties in my closet to shop from and enjoy.

Anyone else have any tips they would be willing to share?


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4951104
> 
> Doing *Challenge #2 *today. First time using this tweed Tabby since buying it last summer. Her first voyage will be to get pizza & salad on this finally Friday.


So pretty!


keodi said:


> I agree! @SouthernPurseGal  here's a pic of my 38cm Trim I


Fabulous red!  


JenJBS said:


> I'm really enjoying reading this Thread! You gals are wonderful!
> 
> Thought I’d share a few tips that seem to be helping me.
> 
> 
> Check the closet before making any purchase
> No online purse/SLG ‘browsing’
> Do a Bag Showcase
> A sweet PF friend made me aware of some gorgeous purple gloves from Coach, that you can use a touch screen phone while wearing. Checked my closet. No nice leather gloves, or gloves that let me use a touch screen. Check 1. When I got on the Coach site, I only let myself look at the gloves, not the purses or other SLGs. Check 2. I now happily own the gloves.
> 
> By checking my own closet before making any purchase I can verify that I don’t already have something in my closet that I can use, instead of buying something new/new-to-me. Also helps me keep in mind what I have in my closet. Just have to watch that I don’t get too picky as justification to buy something new. ‘I have a similar bag in berry, but not purple, so I need one in purple too… They are different colors…’  I mean, they are different colors, but if I’m just using that as an excuse to get a new bag…  Nope…
> 
> I’m not letting myself go on my favorite purse browsing sites. Not saying I can’t get on these sites if I end up wanting to look for a specific bag (most likely one I saw here on TPF ) or SLG (like the Coach gloves), just no aimlessly browsing them to see what’s new and what’s on sale. Farfetch, SSense, Modus Operani, 24S, yoox, Net-a-Porter, The Webster, Tradesy, Rebag, FashionFile, TheRealReal, etc. That’s helped limit the temptation. I can resist anything except temptation – so just have to avoid the temptation.
> 
> A friend suggested I do a Bag Showcase. Choosing my favorite pic or two of each bag is helping remind me of just what beauties I have in my collection, and how much I love them. This has been extremely helpful in keeping me focused on the fact that I don’t need to shop anywhere else when I already have these beauties in my closet to shop from and enjoy.
> 
> Anyone else have any tips they would be willing to share?


These are great tips, thank you for sharing... I am especially bad about mindless browsing shopping sites.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Wearing my new to me Just Campagne Deville 2 today, it arrived earlier this week, for the Take the Tags Off Challenge. It’s a nice color (Graise), I like the shape, but not so certain about the zipper... but it would be a great bag for traveling as it does zip up! I’m hoping to replace my Massaccesi MIDI Juliet with this.
Apologies for the not so awesome office photo.


----------



## BowieFan1971

This was an all pink 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Coach bag someone gave me that was scratched up and had an oil stain on the bottom. A few hours and some paint and glaze....it looks gray, but it is a metallic taupe.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> This was an all pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951376
> View attachment 4951378
> View attachment 4951377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach bag someone gave me that was scratched up and had an oil stain on the bottom. A few hours and some paint and glaze....it looks gray, but it is a metallic taupe.


wow - that's amazing!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Trying to enjoy the little things...


----------



## sherrylynn

keodi said:


> I agree! @SouthernPurseGal  here's a pic of my 38cm Trim I


Love this!  Such a beautiful color. Do you happen to know the name of the color?


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I cannot express how stunning this look is! I love your style!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up @880!
> Happy birthday @BowieFan1971
> 
> 
> Well done on your well organized kitchen! It looks amazing!
> I am working on clearing digital clutter today and digitalizing some of my videos (thanks @momasaurus for inspiring me to do this on the last thread). Tomorrow I will clear paper clutter.
> 
> Re my 'edited' cooking: To put it simply, I realized that most of the time I could not savour the ingredients in complex dishes. I found most things I ate had a bunch of ingredients but I could not distinguish them on my palate anymore.
> I felt that I wanted to get back to basics with my meals and enjoy simpler food where you get a handful of ingredients, cook them correctly and taste each one distinctly in the final dish. It's a more edited and considered approach- with only 4 ingredients, you have to think which one would give the most flavourful impact. I find the challenge fun and quickly learned to reduce everything down to 4 or fewer ingredients.
> However, I do not include spices and herbs as part of the ingredients list.
> An omelette is simply butter, eggs, cheese. Divine. Roasted mushrooms or asparagus for lunch with a bit of good quality parmesan grated over- simple but filling and delicious.
> Even chocolate torte can be made with only 3 ingredients (eggs, cacao, butter). Add sugar if you want it sweet and you're still at 4 ingredients.
> 
> The only exceptions to my 4 ingredient rule are salad and chunky vegetable soup. Those can include up to 6 ingredients because I love my colourful veggies.
> I use the best quality ingredients I can find and have been practicing cooking each thing correctly (roasting, frying, steaming, etc.) so that everything tastes great. As yet, I don't miss the extras that I once included.
> 
> One of my goals now is to practice plating my meals in a more professional manner. My mother serves food beautifully, and I do plate up properly, but I want to finesse this skill.
> 
> Edit to add: I can get away with my edited cooking because I'm not feeding a family but merely myself. I doubt that anyone would be able to get their families on board for such an experiment!
> 
> 
> Join us on the organization challenge!
> It's somehow more fun to know I'm not clearing out all by myself.


Happy to hear it doesn't include spices! I couldn't give up my spices! I have many dishes I make that would meet your requirements.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> DH is fine with this so long as one dish is roasted meat with salt and pepper  And the other is crispy roasted potatoes. I adore Diamond kosher salt, less salty per volume than Mortons kosher and no aftertaste like regular iodized salt.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/28/dining/mayo-meat-marinade.html?referringSource=articleShare (mayo browns meat better than butter)
> DH is afraid of Mayo so i slather a bit on when he isn’t around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want The Best Steak Of Your Life? Don't Thaw The Steaks Before Cooking Them
> 
> 
> I hate to be the one to break it to you, but if you've been thawing your frozen steaks out before cooking them, you've been cooking steak wrong your whole life. According to Cook's Illustrated Senior Editor Dan Souza and the tasting team from Test…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bustle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recommendation is don’t thaw steaks, burgers etc be&ore cooking. Combined with slow roasting steak as per modernist cuisine, this also reduces the gray ring surrounding red or pink centers.
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/12/ultra-crispy-slow-roasted-pork-shoulder-recipe.html (pork shoulder with bone and skin, salt, black pepper)
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2016/12/the-best-roast-potatoes-ever-recipe.html (potatoes, baking soda, salt, and fat of choice - duck fat, olive oil or butter) are all you need  (though dried thyme, granulated garlic and dried red pepper flakes are fine)
> 
> if you are only cooking for one, I use smaller potatoes for smashed potatoes  (similar to above recipe) and find they are better the next day than standard roasted ones.
> 
> for a treat, caramel ice cream using only four ingredients but requires an ice cream maker https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2000/06/ice-cream-for-beginners/378253/
> I really ’burn’ the sugar and just dump both dairy products in together. I don’t simmer as long, but I do refrigerate the cooked mixture overnight and chill the ice cream insert for two days.
> 
> @doni, I’m trying to clear out the cupboards too. I do have some cans bought in the first wave.
> 
> @dcooney4, glad the backpack metal piece thingy is not an issue.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, my DH ‘dances’ when we’re cleaning up after dinner (sways from side to side while hugging). we will all be with you virtually on your bday! Hugs
> 
> @Jereni, I love your bags for the bag challenge below. Your outfits and scarves are elegant and make the bags shine! I love your decor too. The chair and rug are gorgeous. And the credenza and map (hope that doesn’t sound like I’m being stalkery


I only use Kosher salt. It tastes so much cleaner. I don't like things very salty so I use it sparingly. Many things I cook have no added salt. The only time I don't cut down on salt is in baking.

I could eat roasted meat for every meal, and skip the potatoes.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you guys! It’s actually on Monday, but since I won’t get to do anything special for it because of Covid, I’ll take as many early birthday wishes as I can get!
> 
> Because it is so close to Christmas, my birthday was never the big deal it is for others. But this one is special...50...and I wanted to make a big deal over this one. Now I can’t even go to dinner. So to be honest, I am sad, feeling a little mopey and sorry for myself.


Happy Birthday! I had my birthday during lockdown and it was a little depressing, but I worked it out with cooking things the day before so I didn't have to work on my birthday.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jblended said:


> Join us on the organization challenge!
> It's somehow more fun to know I'm not clearing out all by myself.


Thank you, yes, I absolutely need to do this.  Paper clutter is the worst.  And like @doni, it's a job I loathe so I keep putting it off!  But I think I will start with something less challenging like maybe my make up drawer, which should be easy.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Wearing my new to me Just Campagne Deville 2 today, it arrived earlier this week, for the Take the Tags Off Challenge. It’s a nice color (Graise), I like the shape, but not so certain about the zipper... but it would be a great bag for traveling as it does zip up! I’m hoping to replace my Massaccesi MIDI Juliet with this.
> Apologies for the not so awesome office photo.
> View attachment 4951308
> View attachment 4951309
> View attachment 4951310


The close up really shows the color beautifully. Enjoy it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> This was an all pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951376
> View attachment 4951378
> View attachment 4951377
> Coach bag someone gave me that was scratched up and had an oil stain on the bottom. A few hours and some paint and glaze....it looks gray, but it is a metallic taupe.


Very cool!


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> Trying to enjoy the little things...


All the little pretties you have ! Love it!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> You ladies that are undergoing physical challenges right now really are reminding me to be grateful in my moment of self pity. I may not be able to do what I want for my birthday, but I could if I could. It is so easy to take health for granted.
> 
> Big hugs for you all and I hope you find a place of comfort with your bodies and the grace you need to get through tough days.



Very, very Happy Birthday to you  

I know it's not quite the same as something happening on the day it was supposed to, but perhaps, save the thought, and as soon as you can arrange that special meal or outing.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Working through these challenges but today I have this to offer up:
> 
> *4. Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home
> 
> - First up - my Chanel reissue WOC in charcoal. Usually wear this to fancy dinners or other events but obv there’s not been much of that this past year / 2020.
> View attachment 4950918
> 
> 
> Today I am rocking my Proenza Schouler PS1 Pochette in black-on-black. Still love the leather of these bags. Proenza Schouler was my first foray into *designer* bags.
> View attachment 4950919
> 
> 
> Yesterday I wore ‘the bag that started it all’ - my darling Coach Borough tote. Still in good shape as I baby it. Still love this bag to death.
> View attachment 4950921



Looking great with each!

Really liking the thin belt with the longline cardigan look too


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Shall I try a Trim? Or will it lead to a slippery H slope?
> 
> View attachment 4950972



I won't dissuade you, but you need to know which model (Trim II is the one in the photo) and size suits you best.


----------



## Vintage Leather

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Should I even bother if I can't really afford to play? Well, I mean sure I can (second hand) but that just means  FAR fewer purchases. I'm not certain I can do that!
> 
> 
> What are the pros and cons of each trim!??



Do you like shoulder bags?

I personally think the Trim II is the greatest bag H ever designed. It’s roomy and versatile, casual and chic. My mother often describes my style as “Jackie O, book editor years” and the Trim dovetails with that perfectly. 

BUT, I love shoulder bags and hobos. They are my favorite style, and I carry one 70% of the time.

I’m sure that other people can heap glowing praise on the Picotin - it’s also casual and gorgeous with divine leather and a chic vibe. And every time someone shares a picture in this thread, I imagine that I’m a Pico person.  I have to remind myself that I’m not. Bucket bags get on my last everloving nerve.

H bags are lovely, beautifully made and a pleasure to behold. They’re also just a darn bag. If the style doesn’t work for you, an Hermes version of the style is not going to be any better.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Very similar!
> 
> Oh yes, I have been in the FODMAP diet and it is a good one. I was diagnosed with fructose intolerance although now I believe problems with fructose are a consequence rather than a cause of other problems. I was later diagnosed with histamine intolerance (and IBS of course and a bunch of other things  ).
> I would say I still eat quite in line with Fodmaps, but not following that, or any diet right now, to the letter. For example, after starting FODMAP I stopped eating onions and any allium altogether for a long time (I realized I am very sensitive to fructans). But this is such a healthy food group I wasn’t happy to give it up altogether so now I have discovered I am fine with certain types (shallots, spring ognions) and always well cooked. It is a constant learning process and all ups and downs...
> Sorry for the OT everybody!



No worries. 

I hope I'm not allergic/intolerant to onions, they' are in everything I like (which can be a sign of intolerance I know). I think I just to need to go on the 'don't eat so much' diet. The Covid hoarders obviously have my best interests (very little on the selves - no eggs, flour or basically any basics).


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> I agree! @SouthernPurseGal  here's a pic of my 38cm Trim I



I prefer the Trim I for myself over the T II (and the Gucci Bouvier rather than the Jackie). Yours is an absolute beauty!


----------



## papertiger

I've been using my little brown 'banana' shape bag under my coat (just keys and phone). It was the bag I used before the H Evie came along . Besides exercise (walking or running) I haven't gone anywhere. DH has gone on essential work and has to be at a hotel, so besides my work (from home) I'm just watching old French and Italian movies and dancing around. This weekend I have good intentions of actually clearing up and organising 'stuff'.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> On the subject of reporting on the pantry clean up. I have been doing my whole kitchen and storage area. Here are my two main grocery drawers. Love to see the empty gaps...
> 
> I have never been one to get empty pantry anxiety. We have a very small supermarket around the block, and I joke it is our pantry. Oftentimes we go there 3 or 4 times a day, different family members. Plus other small shops and markets in the neighnbourhood. When we had a car (ages ago) we did try out the weekly shopping trip and I found it a sad way to waste a Saturday morning...
> 
> In the first lockdown my husband had a sudden uncharacteristic panic that foodstuffs would run out and we did stock up of basics, so I still have some extra pulses, pasta and cans in the larder (which had never fulfilled that function ). This time round we are more relaxed and confident that the supply chain is working. If there are no eggs I will cook something else. Plus my local deli has ensured a stock of anchovy paste in case they run out of anchovy jars again, so I am fine.
> 
> View attachment 4950755
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950756
> 
> 
> @jblended , I would like to know more about your 4 ingredient cooking. I have lots of digestive issues, and I wont eat any processed/packaged food with more than 3 ingredients in them but mostly no more than 1 or 2 (counting everything).


Your pantry organization looks outstanding!


jblended said:


> Re my 'edited' cooking: To put it simply, I realized that most of the time I could not savour the ingredients in complex dishes. I found most things I ate had a bunch of ingredients but I could not distinguish them on my palate anymore.
> I felt that I wanted to get back to basics with my meals and enjoy simpler food where you get a handful of ingredients, cook them correctly and taste each one distinctly in the final dish. It's a more edited and considered approach- with only 4 ingredients, you have to think which one would give the most flavourful impact. I find the challenge fun and quickly learned to reduce everything down to 4 or fewer ingredients.
> However, I do not include spices and herbs as part of the ingredients list.
> An omelette is simply butter, eggs, cheese. Divine. Roasted mushrooms or asparagus for lunch with a bit of good quality parmesan grated over- simple but filling and delicious.
> Even chocolate torte can be made with only 3 ingredients (eggs, cacao, butter). Add sugar if you want it sweet and you're still at 4 ingredients.
> 
> The only exceptions to my 4 ingredient rule are salad and chunky vegetable soup. Those can include up to 6 ingredients because I love my colourful veggies.
> I use the best quality ingredients I can find and have been practicing cooking each thing correctly (roasting, frying, steaming, etc.) so that everything tastes great. As yet, I don't miss the extras that I once included.
> 
> One of my goals now is to practice plating my meals in a more professional manner. My mother serves food beautifully, and I do plate up properly, but I want to finesse this skill.
> 
> Edit to add: I can get away with my edited cooking because I'm not feeding a family but merely myself. I doubt that anyone would be able to get their families on board for such an experiment!


I like the idea of cooking with fewer ingredients vs the ones that have 25+ ingredients and 15 steps in the recipe!   


dcooney4 said:


> Today I am doing challenge number one and two. I am going to wear this out today and I cut the tags off. I removed all the paper off the straps and discovered if I lengthened the straps the metal thing no longer hit me in the wrong spot. Going to take her out for a run to the pet food store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950877


@dcooney4 this is a fantastic looking backpack. I am looking forward to hearing what you think of it.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> DH is fine with this so long as one dish is roasted meat with salt and pepper  And the other is crispy roasted potatoes. I adore Diamond kosher salt, less salty per volume than Mortons kosher and no aftertaste like regular iodized salt.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/28/dining/mayo-meat-marinade.html?referringSource=articleShare (mayo browns meat better than butter)
> DH is afraid of Mayo so i slather a bit on when he isn’t around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want The Best Steak Of Your Life? Don't Thaw The Steaks Before Cooking Them
> 
> 
> I hate to be the one to break it to you, but if you've been thawing your frozen steaks out before cooking them, you've been cooking steak wrong your whole life. According to Cook's Illustrated Senior Editor Dan Souza and the tasting team from Test…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bustle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recommendation is don’t thaw steaks, burgers etc be&ore cooking. Combined with slow roasting steak as per modernist cuisine, this also reduces the gray ring surrounding red or pink centers.
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/12/ultra-crispy-slow-roasted-pork-shoulder-recipe.html (pork shoulder with bone and skin, salt, black pepper)
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2016/12/the-best-roast-potatoes-ever-recipe.html (potatoes, baking soda, salt, and fat of choice - duck fat, olive oil or butter) are all you need  (though dried thyme, granulated garlic and dried red pepper flakes are fine)
> 
> if you are only cooking for one, I use smaller potatoes for smashed potatoes  (similar to above recipe) and find they are better the next day than standard roasted ones.
> 
> for a treat, caramel ice cream using only four ingredients but requires an ice cream maker https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2000/06/ice-cream-for-beginners/378253/
> I really ’burn’ the sugar and just dump both dairy products in together. I don’t simmer as long, but I do refrigerate the cooked mixture overnight and chill the ice cream insert for two days.
> 
> @doni, I’m trying to clear out the cupboards too. I do have some cans bought in the first wave.
> 
> @dcooney4, glad the backpack metal piece thingy is not an issue.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, my DH ‘dances’ when we’re cleaning up after dinner (sways from side to side while hugging). we will all be with you virtually on your bday! Hugs
> 
> @Jereni, I love your bags for the bag challenge below. Your outfits and scarves are elegant and make the bags shine! I love your decor too. The chair and rug are gorgeous. And the credenza and map (hope that doesn’t sound like I’m being stalkery


@880 girl after my heart!  I loved reading all the food articles you shared. I have followed/bought cooking magazines from Cook’s Illustrated/America’s Test Kitchen/Cook’s Country for years because of the nerdy, food science, analytical approach. It appeals to my inner food nerd, tell me about the science of this cooking technique, why use this method, etc! I love it, please tell me more.
I did not know the mayo trick and cooking frozen steak was better vs. thawed steak! So cool, thank you for sharing.


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> H bags are lovely, beautifully made and a pleasure to behold. They’re also just a darn bag. If the style doesn’t work for you, an Hermes version of the style is not going to be any better.


+1. I learned this the hard way. I often bought a bag before figuring out it wasn’t for me. And, sold a bag (once or twice) before realizing it was perfect after all.



papertiger said:


> I prefer the Trim I for myself over the T II (and the Gucci Bouvier rather than the Jackie). Yours is an absolute beauty!


@papertiger, I found your thread on the bouvier versus the Jackie essential reading in my research on which trim. @SouthernPurseGal, If I had decided to explore the trim at my best weight (I’m currently midstream in concerted diet), I probably would have gone for the trim I. Since I was heavier, I felt the gusset was more flattering and also practical. Here is a bit of info https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jackie-and-bouvier-bag-club.1032626/  and here is more (from @papertiger and  @CharlyParis omward)




__





						I spy return of Jackie!
					

Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)  Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line  late 1958 - Bouvier first made  early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made  1970s both variations available...




					forum.purseblog.com
				






More bags said:


> I did not know the mayo trick and cooking frozen steak was better vs. thawed steak!


I think Thomas Keller popularized the Mayo trick. But it’s not new. t DHs grandparents in the late 1980s would invite us to their home  and serve fish fillets coated in Mayo and breadcrumbs and roasted quickly in the toaster oven until the bread crumbs turned golden and charred. DH would shudder (Mayo phobia), but the fish was moist.
modernist cuisine discusses why slow roasting a frozen steak until about 120 F (instant read T). I think I picked up the reverse seat from Serious Eats? then searing it (reverse sear) yields a steak that is evenly RD or pink from stem to stern. https://www.washingtonpost.com/recipes/modernist-low-temp-oven-steak/13113/. And for the ultimate in frozen, a frozen prime rib recipe by egullet member Wesza https://forums.egullet.org/topic/112634-cooking-a-frozen-roast-without-thawing/. I just use a tiny bit of Mayo at the beginning and it seems to brown well in a seasoned cast iron pan.

@JenJBS, your ring made me think of another designer that I read about on TPF Leen Henye. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/discovered-leen-heyne-fine-jewelry-reveal.1037381/ RD your query on tips to keep from shopping. I read threads to keep myself from shopping on line. I don’t shop unless I have at least a category direction in mind (like goretex sneakers or knee high black socks) . And, I kind of treat shopping like dieting: hopefully mindfully most of the time with some leeway to splurge. However, I go years without shopping complete categories; it’s like I’m in hibernation. That’s bc I don’t shop when I’m not happy with my weight, and it can take years to drop five pounds. Just my own quirk


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> Today I am doing challenge number one and two. I am going to wear this out today and I cut the tags off. I removed all the paper off the straps and discovered if I lengthened the straps the metal thing no longer hit me in the wrong spot. Going to take her out for a run to the pet food store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950877


This is cool.  Is it a backpack? I see a peek of red...contrast interior?


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @JenJBS, your ring made me think of another designer that I read about on TPF Leen Henye. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/discovered-leen-heyne-fine-jewelry-reveal.1037381/ RD your query on tips to keep from shopping. I read threads to keep myself from shopping on line. I don’t shop unless I have at least a category direction in mind. And, I kind of treat shopping like dieting: hopefully mindfully most of the time with some leeway to splurge. However, I go years without shopping complete categories; it’s like I’m in hibernation. That’s bc I don’t shop when I’m not happy with my weight, and it can take years to drop five pounds. Just my own quirk



Thanks for the link. They definitely have a similar aesthetic. We all have our own shopping quirks.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> I cook the same way. Like you, I don't have any critics living with me!



Time for a joke... I do have critics at home and one of them* hates my favourite meal from only 4 "ingrediences" -well, 4 bags... needless to say cooking isn´t my favourite pastime...



* DH hates it, my boy and the pet mouse love it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I only use Kosher salt. It tastes so much cleaner. I don't like things very salty so I use it sparingly. Many things I cook have no added salt. The only time I don't cut down on salt is in baking.
> 
> I could eat roasted meat for every meal, and skip the potatoes.



My DH would move in with you immediately! (I could eat cereal or pasta for every meal...)


----------



## Jereni

You are all so nice thank you for the kind words!



880 said:


> @Jereni, I love your bags for the bag challenge below. Your outfits and scarves are elegant and make the bags shine! I love your decor too. The chair and rug are gorgeous. And the credenza and map (hope that doesn’t sound like I’m being stalkery



Haha no not at all and thanks for the comments on the decor. Still a work in progress and I’m supposed to have a chaise lounge arrive at some point here but I think the production has been incredibly delayed



dcooney4 said:


> Love your style!



Thank you!



momasaurus said:


> Well done! That coach is wonderful - I've never seen it. Great boots also!



Thanks! I love slouchy boots and wish they were more in style right now. 



Cookiefiend said:


> Lovely! I especially like your Chanel, and will chime in on the PS leather love!



PS 4eva... although sadly it’s been quite some time before they’ve made anything I like as much as the PS1.



papertiger said:


> Looking great with each!
> 
> Really liking the thin belt with the longline cardigan look too



Thank you! Crazy thing is I *never* wear belts but am newly obsessed with waist bags so ... time to break them out again. 



baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4951104
> 
> Doing *Challenge #2 *today. First time using this tweed Tabby since buying it last summer. Her first voyage will be to get pizza & salad on this finally Friday.



Omg LOVE. Wish I’d seen this when it was out last summer. I am on such a Coach kick lately.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Working through these challenges but today I have this to offer up:
> 
> *4. Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home
> 
> - First up - my Chanel reissue WOC in charcoal. Usually wear this to fancy dinners or other events but obv there’s not been much of that this past year / 2020.
> View attachment 4950918
> 
> 
> Today I am rocking my Proenza Schouler PS1 Pochette in black-on-black. Still love the leather of these bags. Proenza Schouler was my first foray into *designer* bags.
> View attachment 4950919
> 
> 
> Yesterday I wore ‘the bag that started it all’ - my darling Coach Borough tote. Still in good shape as I baby it. Still love this bag to death.
> View attachment 4950921


@Jereni fantastic bags and styling pics! I am guessing you are tall because your WOC hits you in a great spot on the hip. The PS1 Pochette looks fab and edgy. I’ve always admired the Borough, your bi-colour version is chic.  


momasaurus said:


> I bought my GP in December 2019, and haven't used it much actually. The colors are summery, also canvas, so I was hoping to use it this summer. But I didn't go anywhere, so.....
> Next time I have to bring things somewhere (?) I'll try to remember to use it!


I love the look of the canvas GPs. I hope you’ll take a pic of it the next time you carry it!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Think of something really fun to do at home for your birthday. I once made a luau during a snow storm for my daughter. Not many could make it and one child arrived by snow Mobile. We had a blast even the grown ups. Use your imagination and who knows what you can come up with.


That sounds like it was a lot of fun!


dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! This one has a red lining so everything is easily visible.


I love a red lining.


indiaink said:


> @BowieFan1971 for my 50th, I had my Tarot cards read at the hotel we were staying at. After we got home, I couldn't find the paper, so I drew the cards from memory. I don't know anything about Tarot, but it was fun, and I... am ever hopeful. Maybe you could do an online Tarot reading.


Cool idea!


Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> ... So I am doing a first for me...starting today, I am having a birthday weekend! I am not doing anything I don’t want to do! Today, I am going to paint bags. Tomorrow I am going to finish trimming a vintage Burberry trench I am rehabbing. Sunday I am doing a spa day for myself- microdermabrasion and mask, self pedi ani paint my fingernails (which I never do because of work but I can have nice hands for my birthday). On Monday, my mom is coming up after her dr’s appt for a take out lunch here at home. I want duck, which I love but never get to have. My husband is in charge of dinner.
> 
> No, none of it was what I had in mind. So many of the big things people celebrate are on hold...my wedding, my honeymoon, my 50th birthday celebration....with no end in sight and I am tired of it. But what can I do? Be miserable? I will stay busy doing things that make me happy this weekend and that distract me and make the best of it.
> The following week, I drive up to my grandparents 13 hours away who are having health issues and need help. My grandmother is not handling it well and is being nasty to everyone, refusing outside help. I will take 2 days there, plus the day’s drive each way, to handle the things that are challenging and to do a deep clean of their small house so they o to have to tidy up. I will be going up there Every month or so for the foreseeable future. I am glad I have the ability to do it since I am still not working my nanny job due to Covid. No one else really can and my mom would, wants to very much, but she really can’t. It will be ok. We will manage and get through all this.


Happy early birthday dear @BowieFan1971! 
I love your birthday weekend plans! I am glad you’re celebrating your birthday by doing all the things that bring you joy. Please enjoy some cake, too, if you like cake. I know it’s not your first choice of how to celebrate. I admire your positive outlook and passion to keep moving forward every day. Best wishes on the drive to your grandparents’ home. They may not be able to find the words to express gratitude to you for the efforts you are making for them, I am sure your mom appreciates it and I admire you, too. My sister in law and I were chatting tonight about how we’re not looking forward to dealing with our parents’ homes once they are no longer with us. I wish my mom would deal with her stuff so I don’t have to. I feel that is incredibly selfish of me to have that thought - I have not seen my mom throw anything away. I should focus on what I can control and that is getting my own house in order. I think you are doing great for what it is worth from an internet stranger. 



baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4951104
> 
> Doing *Challenge #2 *today. First time using this tweed Tabby since buying it last summer. Her first voyage will be to get pizza & salad on this finally Friday.


So pretty!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> I love your look with the scarf and the scarf ring I had a le pilage tote I used everyday for 6 months straight, and it fell apart. I loved it!


Thank you dear keodi! 


keodi said:


> I agree! @SouthernPurseGal  here's a pic of my 38cm Trim I


I drool every time you post pics of your delicious Rouge VIF Trim.  


JenJBS said:


> Thought I’d share a few tips that seem to be helping me.
> 
> Check the closet before making any purchase
> No online purse/SLG ‘browsing’
> Do a Bag Showcase
> A friend suggested I do a Bag Showcase. *Choosing my favorite pic or two of each bag is helping remind me of just what beauties I have in my collection, and how much I love them. *This has been extremely helpful in keeping me focused on the fact that I don’t need to shop anywhere else when I already have these beauties in my closet to shop from and enjoy.


Excellent tips and I especially love this, *Choosing my favorite pic or two of each bag is helping remind me of just what beauties I have in my collection, and how much I love them.*


Cookiefiend said:


> Wearing my new to me Just Campagne Deville 2 today, it arrived earlier this week, for the Take the Tags Off Challenge. It’s a nice color (Graise), I like the shape, but not so certain about the zipper... but it would be a great bag for traveling as it does zip up! I’m hoping to replace my Massaccesi MIDI Juliet with this.
> Apologies for the not so awesome office photo.
> View attachment 4951308
> View attachment 4951309
> View attachment 4951310


Great looking bag and my eyes are drawn to your beautiful wallet!


BowieFan1971 said:


> This was an all pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951376
> View attachment 4951378
> View attachment 4951377
> Coach bag someone gave me that was scratched up and had an oil stain on the bottom. A few hours and some paint and glaze....it looks gray, but it is a metallic taupe.


Wow! It’s lovely. It reminds me of multicolour Reed Krakoff Atlantique bags, so beautiful.
side note, are you like Santa’s workshop for handbags?  Seriously impressed!


SakuraSakura said:


> Trying to enjoy the little things...


Fantastic beauties!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> Do you like shoulder bags?
> 
> I personally think the Trim II is the greatest bag H ever designed. It’s roomy and versatile, casual and chic. My mother often describes my style as “Jackie O, book editor years” and the Trim dovetails with that perfectly.
> 
> BUT, I love shoulder bags and hobos. They are my favorite style, and I carry one 70% of the time.
> 
> I’m sure that other people can heap glowing praise on the Picotin - it’s also casual and gorgeous with divine leather and a chic vibe. And every time someone shares a picture in this thread, I imagine that I’m a Pico person.  I have to remind myself that I’m not. Bucket bags get on my last everloving nerve.
> 
> H bags are lovely, beautifully made and a pleasure to behold. They’re also just a darn bag. If the style doesn’t work for you, an Hermes version of the style is not going to be any better.


Brilliant post!  You have great self awareness@Vintage Leather!
I also love the imagery of Jackie O, book editor years.


880 said:


> +1. I learned this the hard way. I often bought a bag before figuring out it wasn’t for me. And, sold a bag (once or twice) before realizing it was perfect after all.
> 
> @papertiger, I found your thread on the bouvier versus the Jackie essential reading in my research on which trim. @SouthernPurseGal, If I had decided to explore the trim at my best weight (I’m currently midstream in concerted diet), I probably would have gone for the trim I. Since I was heavier, I felt the gusset was more flattering and also practical. Here is a bit of info https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jackie-and-bouvier-bag-club.1032626/  and here is more (from @papertiger and  @CharlyParis omward)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spy return of Jackie!
> 
> 
> Dates and types of Jackies and Bouviers (most of this is quoting myself from the Gucci Information Thread)  Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line  late 1958 - Bouvier first made  early 1961 - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset and piston lock) first made  1970s both variations available...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Thomas Keller popularized the Mayo trick. But it’s not new. t DHs grandparents in the late 1980s would invite us to their home  and serve fish fillets coated in Mayo and breadcrumbs and roasted quickly in the toaster oven until the bread crumbs turned golden and charred. DH would shudder (Mayo phobia), but the fish was moist.
> modernist cuisine discusses why slow roasting a frozen steak until about 120 F (instant read T). I think I picked up the reverse seat from Serious Eats? then searing it (reverse sear) yields a steak that is evenly RD or pink from stem to stern. https://www.washingtonpost.com/recipes/modernist-low-temp-oven-steak/13113/. And for the ultimate in frozen, a frozen prime rib recipe by egullet member Wesza https://forums.egullet.org/topic/112634-cooking-a-frozen-roast-without-thawing/. I just use a tiny bit of Mayo at the beginning and it seems to brown well in a seasoned cast iron pan.


Thanks for the food links and Jackie/Bouvier thread links. I’m looking forward to checking them out.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Excellent tips and I especially love this, *Choosing my favorite pic or two of each bag is helping remind me of just what beauties I have in my collection, and how much I love them.*



Thank you!    You're so sweet and encouraging to all of us.


----------



## More bags

@whateve and @880 on the topic of *meal planning*, ugh, it’s a weekly chore that is done out of necessity not joy. I was able to convince my DSs (ages 13 and 10) to do the meal planning from August - December last year, I appreciated it so much. Our family does weekly meal planning, I find it helpful to have a menu plan to prepare the grocery shopping list and it takes away the daily stress of “what’s for dinner?”

Some recent and upcoming meals include,

Chicken Fricasee, egg noodles, steamed carrots
Cioppino and crusty bread (halibut, mussels and clams in tomato and wine sauce)
Pork Ragu with Rigatoni and Caesar Salad
Alcatra (Portuguese Style Beef Stew) and garlic bread
Poached Shrimp with Spicy Mayo and Garlic Breadcrumbs, Spicy Sausage and Crudites
Breadcrumb Crusted Pork Tenderloin Burgers, Air Fryer Homefries and coleslaw
Chicken Chimichanga with green salad
Shepherd’s Pie, Sauteed Peas with Shallot and Mint
Chicken and Dumplings
One Pot Pasta with Sausage, Mushrooms and Peas
Food is something we look forward to and enjoy. It’s an anchor for our family with no dining out and no socializing permitted right now. I waver back and forth between being happy to be able to feed and sustain the family and being tired of cooking every day. I think @doni raised that point in last year’s thread. We choose most of our recipes from cooking magazines like Fine Cooking, Cook’s Illustrated and America’s Test Kitchen. I do like learning about and using techniques to add or improve flavour. My husband often helps with dinner prep, he likes to chop vegetables. We treat it as a time to connect and do something together during the day. I like it when the family eats and enjoys what we make (my younger DS used to be a pickier eater when he was younger.) We spend a lot more time talking at the dinner table because we’re not rushing off to kids’ sports activities. Overall, I know meal planning and preparing food at home is time well spent, it just takes time and effort.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Cookiefiend said:


> Wearing my new to me Just Campagne Deville 2 today, it arrived earlier this week, for the Take the Tags Off Challenge. It’s a nice color (Graise), I like the shape, but not so certain about the zipper... but it would be a great bag for traveling as it does zip up! I’m hoping to replace my Massaccesi MIDI Juliet with this.
> Apologies for the not so awesome office photo.
> View attachment 4951308
> View attachment 4951309
> View attachment 4951310



Where did you buy it? I like it. I have a black and pink, both smooth and I think I prefer the grained leather.


Vintage Leather said:


> Do you like shoulder bags?


I definitely wear bags on my shoulders. I like a hobo and I think the trim is pretty! I prefer east west. And smaller/svelter, so I guess the I?

I could have just bought the black one I showed you guys today, but instead for the same money I bought a dozen nylon bags of all sizes and added three massaccesi belts to my order from Italy. I decided to get some more spacious and lighter weight bags for outings with the kids in warmer weather that will someday come....so  for a carry all lightweight tote I bought a monogramed Barrington gifts st Anne's zipper tote (+5 monogrammed accessories) and for hands free with the kids&dogs, a jujube zealous backpack in a floral print(+5 pouches)...and I rarely do floral! 
Oh well, I've been thinking about getting organized with pouches FOREVER and I never have gotten around to it until NOW. Go big or go home I suppose. My bag jumble game will be on point soon!  I'm so overboard. I have ordered small goodies from Massaccesi, Barrington gifts and jujube. Everything you can think of has been purchased --from a coin purse to a wallet to a sunglasses case to a lunch cooler to a cosmetic bag to general pouches in 6 different sizes. I didn't get get a special laptop cover or a passport holder though. I have _*some*_ restraint. Ha!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Time for a joke... I do have critics at home and one of them* hates my favourite meal from only 4 "ingrediences" -well, 4 bags... needless to say cooking isn´t my favourite pastime...
> 
> View attachment 4951710
> 
> * DH hates it, my boy and the pet mouse love it!


Today I made chili (Tex-Mex style without beans). I like making it because it is fairly easy - just ground beef, tomato puree, beef broth and chili powder. DH groaned that we were having it again. Earlier in the week I made a roast chicken with wild rice stuffing - his favorite dish. I hate making it as it is too much work. Then after we eat most of the chicken, I make soup out of the carcass along with homemade noodles - another meal that feels like too much work.

I get absolutely no help in the kitchen. If I lived alone, I'd eat a lot of steaks and noodles.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Where did you buy it? I like it. I have a black and pink, both smooth and I think I prefer the grained leather.
> 
> I definitely wear bags on my shoulders. I like a hobo and I think the trim is pretty! I prefer east west. And smaller/svelter, so I guess the I?
> 
> I could have just bought the black one I showed you guys today, but instead for the same money I bought a dozen nylon bags of all sizes and added three massaccesi belts to my order from Italy. I decided to get some more spacious and lighter weight bags for outings with the kids in warmer weather that will someday come....so  for a carry all lightweight tote I bought a monogramed Barrington gifts st Anne's zipper tote (+5 monogrammed accessories) and for hands free with the kids&dogs, a jujube zealous backpack in a floral print(+5 pouches)...and I rarely do floral!
> Oh well, I've been thinking about getting organized with pouches FOREVER and I never have gotten around to it until NOW. Go big or go home I suppose. My bag jumble game will be on point soon!  I'm so overboard. I have ordered small goodies from Massaccesi, Barrington gifts and jujube. Everything you can think of has been purchased --from a coin purse to a wallet to a sunglasses case to a lunch cooler to a cosmetic bag to general pouches in 6 different sizes. I didn't get get a special laptop cover or a passport holder though. I have _*some*_ restraint. Ha!


I usually feel better getting many things for my money rather than one expensive thing too.


----------



## whateve

I actually carried a bag today! First time in ages, other than carrying a bag along in the car while we went on a drive. This time I actually had to get out of the car. I had to go to the doctor and then the pharmacy. First time in another building other than my home since last March. I was hoping I would make it until we got vaccinated but my eye got infected. 

This is the bag I carried. I got it in October.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> actually carried a bag today! First time in ages, other than carrying a bag along in the car while we went on a drive. This time I actually had to get out of the car.


i love this bag! It’s gorgeous! Hope your eye is okay. 


More bags said:


> Chicken Fricasee, egg noodles, steamed carrots
> Cioppino and crusty bread (halibut, mussels and clams in tomato and wine sauce)
> Pork Ragu with Rigatoni and Caesar Salad
> Alcatra (Portuguese Style Beef Stew) and garlic bread
> Poached Shrimp with Spicy Mayo and Garlic Breadcrumbs, Spicy Sausage and Crudites
> Breadcrumb Crusted Pork Tenderloin Burgers, Air Fryer Homefries and coleslaw
> Chicken Chimichanga with green salad
> Shepherd’s Pie, Sauteed Peas with Shallot and Mint
> Chicken and Dumplings
> One Pot Pasta with Sausage, Mushrooms and Peas


i would like to come over for dinner. As my contribution, I would wash all the dishes. Everything sounds amazing and I remember some of those cooks illustrated recipes. I’m lazy re rhe shrimp and do the cooks illustrated slow cooker one. It’s so nice for me to imagine you and your DH helping with the veggies and then all of you sitting down and relaxingnover a leisurely meal. Like @whateve, I cook alone, but since the last time my DH cut a red pepper we went to the hospital, that’s for the best. 


whateve said:


> Earlier in the week I made a roast chicken with wild rice stuffing - his favorite dish. I hate making it as it is too much work. Then after we eat most of the chicken, I make soup out of the carcass along with homemade noodles - another meal that feels like too much work.
> 
> I get absolutely no help in the kitchen. If I lived alone, I'd eat a lot of steaks and noodles.


The roast chicken with wild rice stuffing and the homemade noodles afterwards sound delicious and a big production. For some reason when I make stuffing, I dirty a lot of dishes as everything (vegetable garniture, pancetta or sausage or meat, assorted add ins, are all cooked separately Bf combining.  ITA on steak and noodles. I love cheap egg noodles with lots of butter and ramen (not the authentic kind, but rather the 5 for a dollar packages that one ate as a penniless college student).
i panicked when covid started and bought a lot of dry goods like ramen and organic instant potato flakes (i was prepared to make my own potato rolls, but then my doctor put me on a low carb diet). Not sure what I was thinking.

@whateve , @SouthernPurseGal, I find that if I try to limit to one expensive thing rather than a bunch of cheaper things, it cuts down on the piles of stuff I have to give away later. @More bags, I know that I will have to someday clean out all of my moms stuff. She has mountains of it.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Your pantry organization looks outstanding!
> 
> I like the idea of cooking with fewer ingredients vs the ones that have 25+ ingredients and 15 steps in the recipe!
> 
> @dcooney4 this is a fantastic looking backpack. I am looking forward to hearing what you think of it.


It worked out fine. It was much bigger than what needed for yesterday but when I do need to carry more than my wallet , phone and glasses it will be fine.


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> This is cool.  Is it a backpack? I see a peek of red...contrast interior?


It has a red interior and it is a backpack. They will no longer be making it so I grabbed a new one while I still could. The photo is from before I took all the paper off everything.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> @whateve and @880 on the topic of *meal planning*, ugh, it’s a weekly chore that is done out of necessity not joy. I was able to convince my DSs (ages 13 and 10) to do the meal planning from August - December last year, I appreciated it so much. Our family does weekly meal planning, I find it helpful to have a menu plan to prepare the grocery shopping list and it takes away the daily stress of “what’s for dinner?”
> 
> Some recent and upcoming meals include,
> 
> Chicken Fricasee, egg noodles, steamed carrots
> Cioppino and crusty bread (halibut, mussels and clams in tomato and wine sauce)
> Pork Ragu with Rigatoni and Caesar Salad
> Alcatra (Portuguese Style Beef Stew) and garlic bread
> Poached Shrimp with Spicy Mayo and Garlic Breadcrumbs, Spicy Sausage and Crudites
> Breadcrumb Crusted Pork Tenderloin Burgers, Air Fryer Homefries and coleslaw
> Chicken Chimichanga with green salad
> Shepherd’s Pie, Sauteed Peas with Shallot and Mint
> Chicken and Dumplings
> One Pot Pasta with Sausage, Mushrooms and Peas
> Food is something we look forward to and enjoy. It’s an anchor for our family with no dining out and no socializing permitted right now. I waver back and forth between being happy to be able to feed and sustain the family and being tired of cooking every day. I think @doni raised that point in last year’s thread. We choose most of our recipes from cooking magazines like Fine Cooking, Cook’s Illustrated and America’s Test Kitchen. I do like learning about and using techniques to add or improve flavour. My husband often helps with dinner prep, he likes to chop vegetables. We treat it as a time to connect and do something together during the day. I like it when the family eats and enjoys what we make (my younger DS used to be a pickier eater when he was younger.) We spend a lot more time talking at the dinner table because we’re not rushing off to kids’ sports activities. Overall, I know meal planning and preparing food at home is time well spent, it just takes time and effort.


This thread has been moving very fast and since being back at work in the middle of this week it’s been hard to have the time or energy to keep up so I’ve been just reading the last few pages. Sorry if I’ve missed anyone!

I see we are discussing food so I’m with you @More bags. I do weekly meal planning and then shop online. DH has got really into cooking since working at home but I’m in charge of all the ordering. DD1 is ultra fussy. Not sure how this came about as she was initially great as a baby but now will only eat broccoli (cooked but allowed to go nearly cold), lettuce and pickled beetroot as her veggies. She will eat a tomato sauce on pizza or pasta but only if it doesn’t have “red lumps”. DD2 is great and eats basically everything but announced mid week she wants to try being a vegetarian. Came from nowhere as she loves meat. Life is so busy/stressful at the moment I’m not sure how a change like that works suddenly. I was at work 8am-6pm on Wednesday and then still being bombarded by emails and texts from my boss until 10.30pm. I’m not planning for two meals each night. DH often uses the slow cooker and he’s not sure either. We’ve asked DD2 to think more about what she wants to eat and give us some examples.

On a plus point, where I work, learning has gone well for most this week. My own DDs are working at home with DH supervising and are coping well with their mix of live classes and set activities. We are doing a good thing which makes all the efforts worth it.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> It has a red interior and it is a backpack. They will no longer be making it so I grabbed a new one while I still could. The photo is from before I took all the paper off everything.
> 
> View attachment 4951920


It’s a very attractive bag. I love the lining. I could see myself using it for days when I wanted to be practical and hands free but still stylish!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I actually carried a bag today! First time in ages, other than carrying a bag along in the car while we went on a drive. This time I actually had to get out of the car. I had to go to the doctor and then the pharmacy. First time in another building other than my home since last March. I was hoping I would make it until we got vaccinated but my eye got infected.
> 
> This is the bag I carried. I got it in October.


Pretty bag! Hope your eye heals quickly.


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> @whateve and @880 on the topic of *meal planning*, ugh, it’s a weekly chore that is done out of necessity not joy. I was able to convince my DSs (ages 13 and 10) to do the meal planning from August - December last year, I appreciated it so much. Our family does weekly meal planning, I find it helpful to have a menu plan to prepare the grocery shopping list and it takes away the daily stress of “what’s for dinner?”
> 
> Some recent and upcoming meals include,
> 
> Chicken Fricasee, egg noodles, steamed carrots
> Cioppino and crusty bread (halibut, mussels and clams in tomato and wine sauce)
> Pork Ragu with Rigatoni and Caesar Salad
> Alcatra (Portuguese Style Beef Stew) and garlic bread
> Poached Shrimp with Spicy Mayo and Garlic Breadcrumbs, Spicy Sausage and Crudites
> Breadcrumb Crusted Pork Tenderloin Burgers, Air Fryer Homefries and coleslaw
> Chicken Chimichanga with green salad
> Shepherd’s Pie, Sauteed Peas with Shallot and Mint
> Chicken and Dumplings
> One Pot Pasta with Sausage, Mushrooms and Peas
> Food is something we look forward to and enjoy. It’s an anchor for our family with no dining out and no socializing permitted right now. I waver back and forth between being happy to be able to feed and sustain the family and being tired of cooking every day. I think @doni raised that point in last year’s thread. We choose most of our recipes from cooking magazines like Fine Cooking, Cook’s Illustrated and America’s Test Kitchen. I do like learning about and using techniques to add or improve flavour. My husband often helps with dinner prep, he likes to chop vegetables. We treat it as a time to connect and do something together during the day. I like it when the family eats and enjoys what we make (my younger DS used to be a pickier eater when he was younger.) We spend a lot more time talking at the dinner table because we’re not rushing off to kids’ sports activities. Overall, I know meal planning and preparing food at home is time well spent, it just takes time and effort.


Sounds like the menu at a restaurant! Wow! Want 2 more for dinner if we clean up?


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Time for a joke... I do have critics at home and one of them* hates my favourite meal from only 4 "ingrediences" -well, 4 bags... needless to say cooking isn´t my favourite pastime...
> 
> View attachment 4951710
> 
> * DH hates it, my boy and the pet mouse love it!



 If I can't find a supermarket with food on the shelves (pesto, tinned tomatoes, passata, fresh tomatoes, any hard cheese etc etc) I will be reduced to 'Cold War spaghetti' soon (pasta + ketchup - very popular in Eastern Europe before 1989, when the chance of buying authentic Italian ingredients was '0'). That will make your favourite dish look _cordon bleu_ level and authentic Italian by comparison


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> @whateve and @880 on the topic of *meal planning*, ugh, it’s a weekly chore that is done out of necessity not joy. I was able to convince my DSs (ages 13 and 10) to do the meal planning from August - December last year, I appreciated it so much. Our family does weekly meal planning, I find it helpful to have a menu plan to prepare the grocery shopping list and it takes away the daily stress of “what’s for dinner?”
> 
> Some recent and upcoming meals include,
> 
> Chicken Fricasee, egg noodles, steamed carrots
> Cioppino and crusty bread (halibut, mussels and clams in tomato and wine sauce)
> Pork Ragu with Rigatoni and Caesar Salad
> Alcatra (Portuguese Style Beef Stew) and garlic bread
> Poached Shrimp with Spicy Mayo and Garlic Breadcrumbs, Spicy Sausage and Crudites
> Breadcrumb Crusted Pork Tenderloin Burgers, Air Fryer Homefries and coleslaw
> Chicken Chimichanga with green salad
> Shepherd’s Pie, Sauteed Peas with Shallot and Mint
> Chicken and Dumplings
> One Pot Pasta with Sausage, Mushrooms and Peas
> Food is something we look forward to and enjoy. It’s an anchor for our family with no dining out and no socializing permitted right now. I waver back and forth between being happy to be able to feed and sustain the family and being tired of cooking every day. I think @doni raised that point in last year’s thread. We choose most of our recipes from cooking magazines like Fine Cooking, Cook’s Illustrated and America’s Test Kitchen. I do like learning about and using techniques to add or improve flavour. My husband often helps with dinner prep, he likes to chop vegetables. We treat it as a time to connect and do something together during the day. I like it when the family eats and enjoys what we make (my younger DS used to be a pickier eater when he was younger.) We spend a lot more time talking at the dinner table because we’re not rushing off to kids’ sports activities. Overall, I know meal planning and preparing food at home is time well spent, it just takes time and effort.



I'm coming over - a chance to carry a large bag. Oh wait, I would, if I could. Now I remember we're all living in a horror movie  .

Explain 'Alcatra' and 'Chimichanga' please


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I actually carried a bag today! First time in ages, other than carrying a bag along in the car while we went on a drive. This time I actually had to get out of the car. I had to go to the doctor and then the pharmacy. First time in another building other than my home since last March. I was hoping I would make it until we got vaccinated but my eye got infected.
> 
> This is the bag I carried. I got it in October.



I'm sorry to hear about your eye, wishing you better very quickly. That's a very special bag though. 

I should really go to the dentist (chipped tooth) but I found myself seriously weighing up the risks and the bother (I wouldn't be able to go to my regular dentist since they are 75 minutes away) and decided I just can't for a while.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> i love this bag! It’s gorgeous! Hope your eye is okay.
> 
> i would like to come over for dinner. As my contribution, I would wash all the dishes. Everything sounds amazing and I remember some of those cooks illustrated recipes. I’m lazy re rhe shrimp and do the cooks illustrated slow cooker one. It’s so nice for me to imagine you and your DH helping with the veggies and then all of you sitting down and relaxingnover a leisurely meal. Like @whateve, I cook alone, but since the last time my DH cut a red pepper we went to the hospital, that’s for the best.
> 
> The roast chicken with wild rice stuffing and the homemade noodles afterwards sound delicious and a big production. For some reason when I make stuffing, I dirty a lot of dishes as everything (vegetable garniture, pancetta or sausage or meat, assorted add ins, are all cooked separately Bf combining.  ITA on steak and noodles. I love cheap egg noodles with lots of butter and ramen (not the authentic kind, but rather the 5 for a dollar packages that one ate as a penniless college student).
> i panicked when covid started and bought a lot of dry goods like ramen and organic instant potato flakes (i was prepared to make my own potato rolls, but then my doctor put me on a low carb diet). Not sure what I was thinking.
> 
> @whateve , @SouthernPurseGal, I find that if I try to limit to one expensive thing rather than a bunch of cheaper things, it cuts down on the piles of stuff I have to give away later. @More bags, I know that I will have to someday clean out all of my moms stuff. She has mountains of it.


I do most of the cooking in our house because I am much better at it, though the DH had no problem putting a meal together. When he cooks, he tries....but he always overcooks meat, doesn’t understand how to use spices and doesn’t know how to coordinate sides with main courses very well. He could eat teriyaki marinated grilled chicken and salad for days on end...probably will while I am out of town next week.
I am not a recipe person, I am a “let’s see what’s on sale and put something together” person. The things I make well and have made for a long time are things that I can tell you what I put in them, but can’t tell you quantity of anything. My DH and DS have asked me how to make my marinara, chili or some pasta dishes and I have tried making them while measuring out quantities of things to make a “recipe” and it doesn’t turn out right. Even when I do it, sometimes it is better or worse than others.
The big rule in our house is whoever cooks does not wash the dishes, but does dry and put away, so we do the dishes together. I try to clean as I cook and there are only two of us, so it usually doesn’t take long if I cook. Most of the time so enjoy cooking, but not all the time. Before Covid, we went out for dinner every Friday night...date night...but...and I used to work every Sunday so he would cook since he was off. We eat fairly healthy at dinner, can’t say I do for breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> I’ve just found the 2021 thread and love that you are all here already! There are already 12 pages of chat and too much for me to respond to everyone directly although I’ll try a few! Well done for all your goals and aspirations!
> 
> My goals for 2021, very much less bag related than prepandemic!
> 
> 1. Try to keep healthy both physically and mentally. I’ve still got some lurking health issues I’m hoping are sorted early in the year. Plus I need to be kind to myself and avoid burn out with the stress levels that can go along with my job, especially now. Making time for my family and pets is important too.
> 
> 2. Keep up my running and maintain my weight loss. I’d like to run further than in 2020. This new hobby has turned out to be good for body, mind and soul.
> 
> 3. Keep in touch with friends - hard at a time when we are back in complete lockdown.
> 
> 4. Try not to buy any more bags - unless they represent something missing or make my heart sing.
> 
> 5. Find new creative ways to use my bags during this strange no socialising time and keep up my bag stats.
> 
> 6.Try to limit small purchases to save up resources for some more artworks (original paintings etc) for my house. Should be easier this year if I don’t  need to buy so many new clothes as my weight loss has now stabilised.
> 
> 7. Read more books!
> 
> I’m not really into editing my bag collection. Unlike most of you I don’t  buy or sell to the preloved market. I do gift occasionally or put in the charity collection. I do love reading about your edits though!


End of first week in January and I’m checking how I doing with my own goals.

*1. Try to keep healthy both physically and mentally. *- I’m aware of my own stress levels so that’s a start and I’ve got a hospital appointment next week to check out some other stuff.

*2. Keep up my running and maintain my weight loss. *- I’ve maintained despite Christmas. My walking and running was great over the holidays. I’ve only run once this week as defeated by time and bad ice. It’s cold here! Hopefully this weekend it will thaw a bit! 

*3. Keep in touch with friends* - saw three friends for walks over holiday period. 

*4. Try not to buy any more bags *- successfully bought nothing despite some sales temptation. 

*5. Find new creative ways to use my bags during this strange no socialising time and keep up my bag stats. *Have carried 3 bags and updated my stats/chart for 2021.
Mulberry Lily
Mulberry Bays Tote
Kate Spade Daily Satchel

*6.Try to limit small purchases *- ordered the new Apple watch so not so well with this one. And that’s not even a small purchase. 

*7. Read more books! *- only read work stuff and TPF so failing on this one


----------



## Katinahat

@papertiger sounds like you are having a hard time with the full lockdown. 

Essential travel is allowed in all of UK so you can go to dentist 75mins away even crossing one of the borders between the nations. My experience of the dentist was fine - lots of measures in place to keep you safe. Air Purification etc. Having said that I loath going to the dentist at the best of times! Are you in pain or can you really wait?

Shops where I am are ok now the lorries are moving again. There is the odd thing we can’t get but it’s ok. I use online mostly and have managed to get slots. I’m sorry to hear it’s bad for you. Hopefully it will improve soon.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> This thread has been moving very fast and since being back at work in the middle of this week it’s been hard to have the time or energy to keep up so I’ve been just reading the last few pages. Sorry if I’ve missed anyone!
> 
> I see we are discussing food so I’m with you @More bags. I do weekly meal planning and then shop online. DH has got really into cooking since working at home but I’m in charge of all the ordering. DD1 is ultra fussy. Not sure how this came about as she was initially great as a baby but now will only eat broccoli (cooked but allowed to go nearly cold), lettuce and pickled beetroot as her veggies. She will eat a tomato sauce on pizza or pasta but only if it doesn’t have “red lumps”. DD2 is great and eats basically everything but announced mid week she wants to try being a vegetarian. Came from nowhere as she loves meat. Life is so busy/stressful at the moment I’m not sure how a change like that works suddenly. I was at work 8am-6pm on Wednesday and then still being bombarded by emails and texts from my boss until 10.30pm. I’m not planning for two meals each night. DH often uses the slow cooker and he’s not sure either. We’ve asked DD2 to think more about what she wants to eat and give us some examples.
> 
> On a plus point, where I work, learning has gone well for most this week. My own DDs are working at home with DH supervising and are coping well with their mix of live classes and set activities. We are doing a good thing which makes all the efforts worth it.



There are lots of vegetarian (and vegan) meals that the whole family can enjoy but I think I would a) bat it back to DD2 if she's old enough (I guess over 12) and ask her to research into vegetarianism, including rules combining foods to make complete proteins and how will she make sure she will get her vit B12, iron and iodine?  b) don't feel as though you have to cook 2 (or 3) meals every mealtime, you're not a hotel. I became vegetarian at 11 and my mother told me fine, but that if I wanted something different than was on the table I'd have to cook my own (which I did, and from 14 bought my own ingredients too). I'm not actually a vegetarian anymore, I don't hold with labels as I think they push that 'holier than thou' agenda, I just don't happen to eat meat/fish 90% of the time. The 10% - I try to buy from the most verifiable, ethical sources unless dining out. I wear leather and fur and I don't intend to give those up. For me plastic (in its many forms including nylon, PVC, micro-fibre and so on) is far more harmful to the planet - and that includes all other animals, but I don't want to have the 'conversation' every time with vegetarians/vegans/fruitarians or hardcore carnivores. So, I'm not giving you a rundown about me, but DD2 could perhaps not only tell you that she's a 'vegetarian' but inform you what that means, her reasoning behind such a big decision, what she can/can't eat/wear/do and that she is responsible for educating (not reforming) her family about her new way of life.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> There are lots of vegetarian (and vegan) meals that the whole family can enjoy but I think I would a) bat it back to DD2 if she's old enough (I guess over 12) and ask her to research into vegetarianism, including rules combining foods to make complete proteins and how will she make sure she will get her vit B12, iron and iodine?  b) don't feel as though you have to cook 2 (or 3) meals every mealtime, you're not a hotel. I became vegetarian at 11 and my mother told me fine, but that if I wanted something different than was on the table I'd have to cook my own (which I did, and from 14 bought my own ingredients too). I'm not actually a vegetarian anymore, I don't hold with labels as I think they push that 'holier than thou' agenda, I just don't happen to eat meat/fish 90% of the time. The 10% - I try to buy from the most verifiable, ethical sources unless dining out. I wear leather and fur and I don't intend to give those up. For me plastic (in its many forms including nylon, PVC, micro-fibre and so on) is far more harmful to the planet - and that includes all other animals, but I don't want to have the 'conversation' every time with vegetarians/vegans/fruitarians or hardcore carnivores. So, I'm not giving you a rundown about me, but DD2 could perhaps not only tell you that she's a 'vegetarian' but inform you what that means, her reasoning behind such a big decision, what she can/can't eat/wear/do and that she is responsible for educating (not reforming) her family about her new way of life.


This is all excellent advice thank you. I said some of this to her already but it gives me much more information. Her reasoning is I think it’s just something she wants to try out from a eating point but I am not sure it will stick. She’s already said she’s still wearing leather shoes. Who knows how it will turn out but your advice will be a great conversation starter!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> @papertiger sounds like you are having a hard time with the full lockdown.
> 
> Essential travel is allowed in all of UK so you can go to dentist 75mins away even crossing one of the borders between the nations. My experience of the dentist was fine - lots of measures in place to keep you safe. Air Purification etc. Having said that I loath going to the dentist at the best of times! Are you in pain or can you really wait?
> 
> Shops where I am are ok now the lorries are moving again. There is the odd thing we can’t get but it’s ok. I use online mostly and have managed to get slots. I’m sorry to hear it’s bad for you. Hopefully it will improve soon.



I'm not in pain, but I'm aware that a chipped tooth can lead to more chips and the rough surface can hold onto (bad) bacteria more easily.

For my journey, I would have to get on a train (reduced service atm) and the London Tube. Last time I was on the train in Dec, there were people clearly ill not wearing masks and the tube was busy (as in too busy for social distancing). I even had to give one of these unmasked men spluttering and sneezing, less than an arm away, a paper tissue. Others obviously find actually putting the mask over _both_ their nose/mouth just too much trouble. I felt like I was in a Zombie apocalypse. How are there such stupid people in the World?

Anyway, the other option is to go to a more local dentist. I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I'm not in pain, but I'm aware that a chipped tooth can lead to more chips and the rough surface can hold onto (bad) bacteria more easily.
> 
> For my journey, I would have to get on a train (reduced service atm) and the London Tube. Last time I was on the train in Dec, there were people clearly ill not wearing masks and the tube was busy (as in too busy for social distancing). I even had to give one of these unmasked men spluttering and sneezing, less than an arm away, a paper tissue. Others obviously find actually putting the mask over _both_ their nose/mouth just too much trouble. I felt like I was in a Zombie apocalypse. How are there such stupid people in the World?
> 
> Anyway, the other option is to go to a more local dentist. I don't know how I feel about that.


That is awful. Some people are so ignorant and it’s so hard for everyone else. My DD was upset at school when she had to sit next to a girl who refused to wear a mask because it made her feel bad. DD wanted to know if she could refuse to sit next to the girl because it made her feel bad - a good point. 

I’m sorry your journey was so rough. Hopefully someone local can help if you decide it is needed.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> There are lots of vegetarian (and vegan) meals that the whole family can enjoy but I think I would a) bat it back to DD2 if she's old enough (I guess over 12) and ask her to research into vegetarianism, including rules combining foods to make complete proteins and how will she make sure she will get her vit B12, iron and iodine?  b) don't feel as though you have to cook 2 (or 3) meals every mealtime, you're not a hotel. I became vegetarian at 11 and my mother told me fine, but that if I wanted something different than was on the table I'd have to cook my own (which I did, and from 14 bought my own ingredients too). I'm not actually a vegetarian anymore, I don't hold with labels as I think they push that 'holier than thou' agenda, I just don't happen to eat meat/fish 90% of the time. The 10% - I try to buy from the most verifiable, ethical sources unless dining out. I wear leather and fur and I don't intend to give those up. For me plastic (in its many forms including nylon, PVC, micro-fibre and so on) is far more harmful to the planet - and that includes all other animals, but I don't want to have the 'conversation' every time with vegetarians/vegans/fruitarians or hardcore carnivores. So, I'm not giving you a rundown about me, but DD2 could perhaps not only tell you that she's a 'vegetarian' but inform you what that means, her reasoning behind such a big decision, what she can/can't eat/wear/do and that she is responsible for educating (not reforming) her family about her new way of life.


My son told me he was becoming a vegetarian at age 8. I said fine thinking it would last a week. He is now an adult and is still a vegetarian. If we made burgers we would just make him a veggie burger. We do use a different pan or pot for his stuff.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Lake Effect

papertiger said:


> I'm not in pain, but I'm aware that a chipped tooth can lead to more chips and the rough surface can hold onto (bad) bacteria more easily.
> 
> For my journey, I would have to get on a train (reduced service atm) and the London Tube. Last time I was on the train in Dec, there were people clearly ill not wearing masks and the tube was busy (as in too busy for social distancing). I even had to give one of these unmasked men spluttering and sneezing, less than an arm away, a paper tissue. Others obviously find actually putting the mask over _both_ their nose/mouth just too much trouble. I felt like I was in a Zombie apocalypse. How are there such stupid people in the World?
> 
> Anyway, the other option is to go to a more local dentist. I don't know how I feel about that.


I am sorry to hear this. Putting off any dental work is not good. I learned my lesson about 20 years ago and fortunate with my last coverage change to have picked a name off a list and found an excellent office. Best wishes for a resolution in these times.

Very grateful to have this forum to read, to not only retrain me away from looking endlessly at online listings  but from overdosing on the news  as well.
I liked seeing the challenge to clean the pantry and freezer. I came to the realization December a year ago to clear out and “eat” out of my relatively small freezer. Let me tell you, it was like the parable of the loaves and fishes lol. I kept finding packages of chicken, bags of frozen vegetables and could not believe there was entire rotisserie chicken was in there. I also got all my canned goods out and made it a mission to use them in meals and dishes, using the oldest first. It went well. I am inspired to clear out my spice and tea situation now.
I pulled out a bag I had not used in ages this week and just enjoyed it. My goal is to use a different bag each week for the foreseeable future. It goes to the office with me once a week and on errands. I have new to me bags that need cleaning/conditioning before I want to use them. I will work on getting one done in the next week, so I could that part of the challenge.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> If I can't find a supermarket with food on the shelves (pesto, tinned tomatoes, passata, fresh tomatoes, any hard cheese etc etc) I will be reduced to 'Cold War spaghetti' soon (pasta + ketchup - very popular in Eastern Europe before 1989, when the chance of buying authentic Italian ingredients was '0'). That will make your favourite dish look _cordon bleu_ level and authentic Italian by comparison



Hugs everybody  

I meant to make @cowgirlsboots feel good about her favourite dish and everybody else laugh, not to feel sorry for me. I actually like pasta cooked with a stock cube, served plain with a little of any old cheese and basil leaves (I have have 4 basil plants in my back bathroom).


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> That is awful. Some people are so ignorant and it’s so hard for everyone else. My DD was upset at school when she had to sit next to a girl who refused to wear a mask because it made her feel bad. DD wanted to know if she could refuse to sit next to the girl because it made her feel bad - a good point.
> 
> I’m sorry your journey was so rough. Hopefully someone local can help if you decide it is needed.



I'm not surprised. I think she should be able to say, and more to the point be moved. Why should the other girl's feelings valued more than your DD? 

Where we work (physically speaking) and when we were not in strict lockdown, anyone who for health reasons couldn't wear a mask had to wear a badge. I could also say that if people have those kind of respiratory problems, they should be the _most_ careful and stay at home. If other members of staff didn't see a badge, we were to report to security. I am all for championing the rebels with causes or individualism but when you are actually putting others at risk, no.


----------



## papertiger

Lake Effect said:


> I am sorry to hear this. Putting off any dental work is not good. I learned my lesson about 20 years ago and fortunate with my last coverage change to have picked a name off a list and found an excellent office. Best wishes for a resolution in these times.
> 
> Very grateful to have this forum to read, to not only retrain me away from looking endlessly at online listings  but from overdosing on the news  as well.
> I liked seeing the challenge to clean the pantry and freezer. I came to the realization December a year ago to clear out and “eat” out of my relatively small freezer. Let me tell you, it was like the parable of the loaves and fishes lol. I kept finding packages of chicken, bags of frozen vegetables and could not believe there was entire rotisserie chicken was in there. I also got all my canned goods out and made it a mission to use them in meals and dishes, using the oldest first. It went well. I am inspired to clear out my spice and tea situation now.
> I pulled out a bag I had not used in ages this week and just enjoyed it. My goal is to use a different bag each week for the foreseeable future. It goes to the office with me once a week and on errands. I have new to me bags that need cleaning/conditioning before I want to use them. I will work on getting one done in the next week, so I could that part of the challenge.



I like the sound of your freezer !


----------



## 880

for @BowieFan1971, 
The photos that made David Bowie an icon http://www.bbc.com/culture/article/20210106-the-photos-that-made-david-bowie-an-icon



Vintage Leather said:


> H bags are lovely, beautifully made and a pleasure to behold. They’re also just a darn bag. If the style doesn’t work for you, an Hermes version of the style is not going to be any better.


i keep coming back to this inspiration for another tip not to shop. But then I was also reminded that many brands make similar bags and some luxury brands are much more reasonably priced. For example, I had no idea Cartier made a version of the H Paris Bombay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...d-Bag-Purse-Bordeaux-Gold-Spain-/264933549772



More bags said:


> Choosing my favorite pic or two of each bag is helping remind me of just what beauties I have in my collection, and how much I love them.


i do this^ ! I feel happy looking at my group pic of discontinued H bags. (I’m more a group collection person than a single bag person) i also go back to @JenJBS ‘s bag showcase instead of shopping. Her photos of her bags, IMO, show how much she loves bags, and they make me feel happy to see them. i Have a feeling that @keodi ‘s Rouge VIF will also be in my feel good pantheon


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I've been thinking about getting organized with pouches FOREVER a


the purchases you decided upon sound super practical and useful!


papertiger said:


> I will be reduced to 'Cold War spaghetti' soon (pasta + ketchup - very popular in Eastern Europe before 1989,


DH grew up on this and it’s cousin made with canned tomato soup  (Grandparents emigrated from Russia) As time passed, they added more things to the mix like vegetables and meat. everyone enjoyed it. On a more serious note, hope you can find a way to take care of your tooth. Pls keep us posted.


Katinahat said:


> *Read more books! *- only read work stuff and TPF so failing on this one


does crappy dystopian fantasy fiction count? I’m a fan of ilona andrews, and her website (similar in feel to friendly threads on TPF) introduced me to the joys of verdanttea.com and decaf chocolate tea from Harney &sons. The BDH (book devouring horde) there also like to knit. (If I took up knitting p, I wouldn’t be shopping)


Lake Effect said:


> Very grateful to have this forum to read, to not only retrain me away from looking endlessly at online listings  but from overdosing on the news  as well.


i had to stop reading The Daily Beast, Politico, and WaPo for my own sanity. But then I spent more time on TPF. I’m afraid to go back and see how badly we are doing. Your freezer sounds huge. There was really an entire rotisserie chicken in there?  I also look for feel good articles from BBC or Guardian like this (also for s9me nostalgic  style inspiration for a life I never had)Bombay Jungle: How British Asians broke into London's club scene https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-55578774


papertiger said:


> I meant to make @cowgirlsboots feel good about her favourite dish and everybody else laugh, not to feel sorry for me. I actually like pasta cooked with a stock cube, served plain with a little of any old cheese and basil leaves (I have have 4 basil plants in my back bathroom).


I’m very suggestible re food and right now, even though it’s 836 am, @cowgirlsboots version or yours sounds amazing. (I love cold dinner leftovers for breakfast). Corollary: if we‘re eating, planning what to eat, trying to feed our loved ones (vegetarian cuisine re @Katinahat), or surfing TPF, we’re not shopping! Win!


----------



## Vintage Leather

papertiger said:


> I'm coming over - a chance to carry a large bag. Oh wait, I would, if I could. Now I remember we're all living in a horror movie  .
> 
> Explain 'Alcatra' and 'Chimichanga' please



A chimichanga is spicy meat (or sometimes beans) wrapped in a flour tortilla and fried.  It’s served with sour cream, guacamole or salsa (sometimes all three!)

Alcatra is a Portuguese pot roast, traditionally served during the feast of the Holy Spirit. Traditionally made in a clay pot, its made with bacon or panchetta, onion, red wine, spices, and high quality beef. It’s slow cooked for hours and smells amazing. Served with polenta or Portuguese sweet bread or rice for all the yummy drippings.


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Shall I try a Trim? Or will it lead to a slippery H slope?
> 
> View attachment 4950972


Yes and yes. Or Yes and possibly. I love the trim the most of all my bags!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Thank you dear keodi!
> 
> I drool every time you post pics of your delicious Rouge VIF Trim.
> 
> Excellent tips and I especially love this, *Choosing my favorite pic or two of each bag is helping remind me of just what beauties I have in my collection, and how much I love them.*
> 
> Great looking bag and my eyes are drawn to your beautiful wallet!
> 
> Wow! It’s lovely. It reminds me of multicolour Reed Krakoff Atlantique bags, so beautiful.
> side note, are you like Santa’s workshop for handbags?  Seriously impressed!
> 
> Fantastic beauties!


Thank you! That’s the first Mulberry wallet I bought last year, liked it so much I bought another in plaid!  


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Where did you buy it? I like it. I have a black and pink, both smooth and I think I prefer the grained leather.
> 
> I definitely wear bags on my shoulders. I like a hobo and I think the trim is pretty! I prefer east west. And smaller/svelter, so I guess the I?
> 
> I could have just bought the black one I showed you guys today, but instead for the same money I bought a dozen nylon bags of all sizes and added three massaccesi belts to my order from Italy. I decided to get some more spacious and lighter weight bags for outings with the kids in warmer weather that will someday come....so  for a carry all lightweight tote I bought a monogramed Barrington gifts st Anne's zipper tote (+5 monogrammed accessories) and for hands free with the kids&dogs, a jujube zealous backpack in a floral print(+5 pouches)...and I rarely do floral!
> Oh well, I've been thinking about getting organized with pouches FOREVER and I never have gotten around to it until NOW. Go big or go home I suppose. My bag jumble game will be on point soon!  I'm so overboard. I have ordered small goodies from Massaccesi, Barrington gifts and jujube. Everything you can think of has been purchased --from a coin purse to a wallet to a sunglasses case to a lunch cooler to a cosmetic bag to general pouches in 6 different sizes. I didn't get get a special laptop cover or a passport holder though. I have _*some*_ restraint. Ha!


Thank you! I found it on EvilBay, I’d love another Confort 1 in smooth black leather if I could find one... or the Studio bag in smooth black leather... I love both of those bags! 


whateve said:


> I actually carried a bag today! First time in ages, other than carrying a bag along in the car while we went on a drive. This time I actually had to get out of the car. I had to go to the doctor and then the pharmacy. First time in another building other than my home since last March. I was hoping I would make it until we got vaccinated but my eye got infected.
> 
> This is the bag I carried. I got it in October.


It’s beautiful! 
I hope your eye is improving!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> I feel happy looking at my group pic of discontinued H bags. (I’m more a group collection person than a single bag person) i also go back to @JenJBS ‘s bag showcase instead of shopping. Her photos of her bags, IMO, show how much she loves bags, and they make me feel happy to see them. i Have a feeling that @keodi ‘s Rouge VIF will also be in my feel good pantheon



Awwww!  Very kind of you to say. I do love my bags.  Really happy to hear my photos convey that emotion.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Sounds delicious to me! Jamie Oliver has a cookbook out called 5 Ingredients - I've always wanted to try it because it seems so much easier to cook that way.
> 
> Well - Happy 50th birthday!
> I had my very large birthday in August, home alone with Mr Cookie. We had a nice dinner and watched a movie with Coco. It was fine, but I am planning on celebrating my 61st all splashy-like.  Hopefully!
> 
> Ooooo - a red lining!!
> 
> Lovely! I especially like your Chanel, and will chime in on the PS leather love!
> 
> Thanks - I'm about half way through... it's just a mess down there and it's a struggle to make myself do it. There's a lot of stuff that I could sell - if only I weren't so lazy... but I just want it gone. I'm trying to Marie Kondo my basement!
> It's hard to think of getting rid of old family things (all those baby things! DS3's bunny! Quilts MIL made!)... they're just taking up space (though they are neatly boxed up), but I never look at them. Again UGH!!!
> Baby steps is the way to do it... just keep going!


Going through all the family stuff is so hard! 
Last year I downsized all the Christmas stuff and organized what I kept into plastic tubs instead of cardboard boxes. It made this year's Christmas so much more efficient! And I got rid of a few things this year also. So that felt good. It's like having a special bag that you use rarely (STAYING ON TOPIC HERE, LOL) - Christmas stuff is so specific, only in use for about a month, but we need it, right?


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> After finding today that motivation to clean today was zero (my house isn’t really that dirty, at most a vacuum and dust and the rest I was going to do can wait), I told my DH that I made an executive decision. As I said, my birthday was never a big deal because of how close it was to Christmas, so the concept of a “birthday month” and such was never a thing in my house. So I am doing a first for me...starting today, I am having a birthday weekend! I am not doing anything I don’t want to do! Today, I am going to paint bags. Tomorrow I am going to finish trimming a vintage Burberry trench I am rehabbing. Sunday I am doing a spa day for myself- microdermabrasion and mask, self pedi ani paint my fingernails (which I never do because of work but I can have nice hands for my birthday). On Monday, my mom is coming up after her dr’s appt for a take out lunch here at home. I want duck, which I love but never get to have. My husband is in charge of dinner.
> 
> No, none of it was what I had in mind. So many of the big things people celebrate are on hold...my wedding, my honeymoon, my 50th birthday celebration....with no end in sight and I am tired of it. But what can I do? Be miserable? I will stay busy doing things that make me happy this weekend and that distract me and make the best of it.
> The following week, I drive up to my grandparents 13 hours away who are having health issues and need help. My grandmother is not handling it well and is being nasty to everyone, refusing outside help. I will take 2 days there, plus the day’s drive each way, to handle the things that are challenging and to do a deep clean of their small house so they o to have to tidy up. I will be going up there Every month or so for the foreseeable future. I am glad I have the ability to do it since I am still not working my nanny job due to Covid. No one else really can and my mom would, wants to very much, but she really can’t. It will be ok. We will manage and get through all this.


The birthday weekend sounds fantastic! Enjoy it to the fullest. You might need another little celebration after the grandparent trip - that sounds difficult. Good luck.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> I agree! @SouthernPurseGal  here's a pic of my 38cm Trim I


Oooooooh - I would love a red trim. What color/leather is this?


----------



## momasaurus

JenJBS said:


> I'm really enjoying reading this Thread! You gals are wonderful!
> 
> Thought I’d share a few tips that seem to be helping me.
> 
> 
> Check the closet before making any purchase
> No online purse/SLG ‘browsing’
> Do a Bag Showcase
> A sweet PF friend made me aware of some gorgeous purple gloves from Coach, that you can use a touch screen phone while wearing. Checked my closet. No nice leather gloves, or gloves that let me use a touch screen. Check 1. When I got on the Coach site, I only let myself look at the gloves, not the purses or other SLGs. Check 2. I now happily own the gloves.
> 
> By checking my own closet before making any purchase I can verify that I don’t already have something in my closet that I can use, instead of buying something new/new-to-me. Also helps me keep in mind what I have in my closet. Just have to watch that I don’t get too picky as justification to buy something new. ‘I have a similar bag in berry, but not purple, so I need one in purple too… They are different colors…’  I mean, they are different colors, but if I’m just using that as an excuse to get a new bag…  Nope…
> 
> I’m not letting myself go on my favorite purse browsing sites. Not saying I can’t get on these sites if I end up wanting to look for a specific bag (most likely one I saw here on TPF ) or SLG (like the Coach gloves), just no aimlessly browsing them to see what’s new and what’s on sale. Farfetch, SSense, Modus Operani, 24S, yoox, Net-a-Porter, The Webster, Tradesy, Rebag, FashionFile, TheRealReal, etc. That’s helped limit the temptation. I can resist anything except temptation – so just have to avoid the temptation.
> 
> A friend suggested I do a Bag Showcase. Choosing my favorite pic or two of each bag is helping remind me of just what beauties I have in my collection, and how much I love them. This has been extremely helpful in keeping me focused on the fact that I don’t need to shop anywhere else when I already have these beauties in my closet to shop from and enjoy.
> 
> Anyone else have any tips they would be willing to share?


Your tips are great. Thanks for sharing - please showcase your bags here as well. We love pix! We also love hearing what people like about each bag, or what mistakes led to each good purchase.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Wearing my new to me Just Campagne Deville 2 today, it arrived earlier this week, for the Take the Tags Off Challenge. It’s a nice color (Graise), I like the shape, but not so certain about the zipper... but it would be a great bag for traveling as it does zip up! I’m hoping to replace my Massaccesi MIDI Juliet with this.
> Apologies for the not so awesome office photo.
> View attachment 4951308
> View attachment 4951309
> View attachment 4951310


Great bag!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Going through all the family stuff is so hard!
> Last year I downsized all the Christmas stuff and organized what I kept into plastic tubs instead of cardboard boxes. It made this year's Christmas so much more efficient! And I got rid of a few things this year also. So that felt good. It's like having a special bag that you use rarely (STAYING ON TOPIC HERE, LOL) - Christmas stuff is so specific, only in use for about a month, but we need it, right?


We DO need it! 
I did the same last year - purged some Christmas things - and I’ve kept mine in plastic tubs for several years, the kind that have sectioned cardboard inside. I’ve even labeled what goes in what section so everything fits back in when I take it down. The hard part is finding it on the tree!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Great bag!


Thank you! It’s light, easy to carry, and very spacious even though it’s not as deep as the M Juliet.


----------



## JenJBS

momasaurus said:


> Your tips are great. Thanks for sharing - please showcase your bags here as well. We love pix! We also love hearing what people like about each bag, or what mistakes led to each good purchase.



Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I actually carried a bag today! First time in ages, other than carrying a bag along in the car while we went on a drive. This time I actually had to get out of the car. I had to go to the doctor and then the pharmacy. First time in another building other than my home since last March. I was hoping I would make it until we got vaccinated but my eye got infected.
> 
> This is the bag I carried. I got it in October.


Beautiful bag!  Brahmin makes great bags.  I have one in pecan (brown) and it's very functional -- top zip and long outside pocket, top handles and long shoulder strap.  
Hope your eye feels better soon.


880 said:


> @whateve , @SouthernPurseGal, I find that if I try to limit to one expensive thing rather than a bunch of cheaper things, it cuts down on the piles of stuff I have to give away later.


This!  I need to keep reminding myself of this as well.


dcooney4 said:


> It has a red interior and it is a backpack. They will no longer be making it so I grabbed a new one while I still could. The photo is from before I took all the paper off everything.
> 
> View attachment 4951920


Love the red interior and all the functional outside pockets.


Katinahat said:


> This thread has been moving very fast and since being back at work in the middle of this week it’s been hard to have the time or energy to keep up so I’ve been just reading the last few pages. Sorry if I’ve missed anyone!


This!  I also keep hoping I haven't missed anyone.


papertiger said:


> If I can't find a supermarket with food on the shelves (pesto, tinned tomatoes, passata, fresh tomatoes, any hard cheese etc etc) I will be reduced to 'Cold War spaghetti' soon (pasta + ketchup - very popular in Eastern Europe before 1989, when the chance of buying authentic Italian ingredients was '0'). That will make your favourite dish look _cordon bleu_ level and authentic Italian by comparison


Hope the stores re-stock soon in your area.  I remember how empty the shelves were in April over here but things got better slowly over a few weeks.  
Sorry to hear about the tooth.  Hopefully, you can take care of it when things settle down a bit.


----------



## momasaurus

For @More bags : here’s my GP right after I welcomed her to my collection


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Today I made chili (Tex-Mex style without beans). I like making it because it is fairly easy - just ground beef, tomato puree, beef broth and chili powder. DH groaned that we were having it again. Earlier in the week I made a roast chicken with wild rice stuffing - his favorite dish. I hate making it as it is too much work. Then after we eat most of the chicken, I make soup out of the carcass along with homemade noodles - another meal that feels like too much work.
> 
> I get absolutely no help in the kitchen. If I lived alone, I'd eat a lot of steaks and noodles.


These sound delicious. I love chili and roast chicken, count me in for dinner! I am sorry you don’t get any help in the kitchen. Yes, wouldn’t it be nice if someone cooked for us, even once a week?


whateve said:


> I actually carried a bag today! First time in ages, other than carrying a bag along in the car while we went on a drive. This time I actually had to get out of the car. I had to go to the doctor and then the pharmacy. First time in another building other than my home since last March. I was hoping I would make it until we got vaccinated but my eye got infected.
> 
> This is the bag I carried. I got it in October.


I remember when you got this bag, great choice for your drive. Sorry to hear about the eye infection. I hope the trip to the doctor and meds help you recover quickly.


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> A chimichanga is spicy meat (or sometimes beans) wrapped in a flour tortilla and fried.  It’s served with sour cream, guacamole or salsa (sometimes all three!)
> 
> Alcatra is a Portuguese pot roast, traditionally served during the feast of the Holy Spirit. Traditionally made in a clay pot, its made with bacon or panchetta, onion, red wine, spices, and high quality beef. It’s slow cooked for hours and smells amazing. Served with polenta or Portuguese sweet bread or rice for all the yummy drippings.



OMG I'm hungry now. We don't have any Mexican or Portuguese locally (I think). Maybe I'll order Italian takeaway (takeout) tonight.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

880 said:


> i
> 
> the purchases you decided upon sound super practical and useful!



Thanks u i thought so too!


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! I found it on EvilBay, I’d love another Confort 1 in smooth black leather if I could find one... or the Studio bag in smooth black leather... I love both of those bags!


Oh my gosh I thought so how funny! I made a couple offers on that bag myself but you scored it! How funny we were both eyeing it. I have both of the bags you mentioned and I'm happy to trade for that Deville.


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> @Jereni fantastic bags and styling pics! I am guessing you are tall because your WOC hits you in a great spot on the hip. The PS1 Pochette looks fab and edgy. I’ve always admired the Borough, your bi-colour version is chic.



Thanks for the nice words! Yes I’m 5’9 and while that makes a lot of crossbody bags sit a little higher than I’d like, the WOCs from Chanel have always been a nice fit.



momasaurus said:


> Going through all the family stuff is so hard!
> Last year I downsized all the Christmas stuff and organized what I kept into plastic tubs instead of cardboard boxes. It made this year's Christmas so much more efficient! And I got rid of a few things this year also. So that felt good. It's like having a special bag that you use rarely (STAYING ON TOPIC HERE, LOL) - Christmas stuff is so specific, only in use for about a month, but we need it, right?



I’m so jealous of this. My Christmas decorations are still in a bunch of cardboard boxes. I love organizing so I really should get on top of the whole plastic bin thing.

In terms of bag challenges, today I’m going for #3 - putting a bag to shed in the shed?  Not sure if I follow the title there but this is a bag I’ve been thinking of letting go, which is my other PS chain wallet.

I bought it used and it’s getting pretty beat up at this point, plus I’ve never been a huge fan of the thin chain on it. But trying it as a waist bag and while this isn’t the right coat to wear with a waist bag (since it doesn’t stay closed on its own), I’m sort of liking the look.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Thanks for the nice words! Yes I’m 5’9 and while that makes a lot of crossbody bags sit a little higher than I’d like, the WOCs from Chanel have always been a nice fit.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so jealous of this. My Christmas decorations are still in a bunch of cardboard boxes. I love organizing so I really should get on top of the whole plastic bin thing.
> 
> In terms of bag challenges, today I’m going for #3 - putting a bag to shed in the shed?  Not sure if I follow the title there but this is a bag I’ve been thinking of letting go, which is my other PS chain wallet.
> 
> I bought it used and it’s getting pretty beat up at this point, plus I’ve never been a huge fan of the thin chain on it. But trying it as a waist bag and while this isn’t the right coat to wear with a waist bag (since it doesn’t stay closed on its own), I’m sort of liking the look.
> 
> View attachment 4952095


I love the look and color story you have going here!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I actually carried a bag today! First time in ages, other than carrying a bag along in the car while we went on a drive. This time I actually had to get out of the car. I had to go to the doctor and then the pharmacy. First time in another building other than my home since last March. I was hoping I would make it until we got vaccinated but my eye got infected.
> 
> This is the bag I carried. I got it in October.



Wow! I love your rainbow gator @whateve ! Wishing you a speedy recovery from the eye infection!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I find that if I try to limit to one expensive thing rather than a bunch of cheaper things, it cuts down on the piles of stuff I have to give away later.


It´s exactly the same for me. Buying"cheap" things often makes me go random - "get one more, it´s cheap!" and I end up with items I do not actually want, especially when I do it preloved and cannot return. One more expensive item needs research and comittment and usually is the better choice for me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> It has a red interior and it is a backpack. They will no longer be making it so I grabbed a new one while I still could. The photo is from before I took all the paper off everything.
> 
> View attachment 4951920



The red edge coating is a very cool feature- a little foretaste of the gorgeous red lining!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> If I can't find a supermarket with food on the shelves (pesto, tinned tomatoes, passata, fresh tomatoes, any hard cheese etc etc) I will be reduced to 'Cold War spaghetti' soon (pasta + ketchup - very popular in Eastern Europe before 1989, when the chance of buying authentic Italian ingredients was '0'). That will make your favourite dish look _cordon bleu_ level and authentic Italian by comparison




Oh, I do serve it like cordon bleu.. with a glass of red wine and quoting a popular German advertisement for frozen pizza (a type I always find gross) that says: "wie beim guten Italiener" (like at a good Italian restaurant.)  

Ask my boy and he´ll be perfectly ok with any kind of "cold war cuisine". We still have several tins of spaghetti in tomato sauce in stock "for emergencies" and he is very much looking forward to having them.
Ask me and I´ll point out ketchup at least does not have any tomato lumps in it and no tomato peel bits, either...


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> i would like to come over for dinner. As my contribution, I would wash all the dishes. Everything sounds amazing and I remember some of those cooks illustrated recipes. I’m lazy re rhe shrimp and do the cooks illustrated slow cooker one. It’s so nice for me to imagine you and your DH helping with the veggies and then all of you sitting down and relaxingnover a leisurely meal. Like @whateve, I cook alone, but since the last time my DH cut a red pepper we went to the hospital, that’s for the best.
> 
> @More bags, I know that I will have to someday clean out all of my moms stuff. She has mountains of it.


You are welcome to come over anytime, once we are allowed to have people over. We’re still in no social gatherings indoors and outdoors. 
And thanks for sharing I am not alone cleaning out my mom’s stuff. 
Sorry to hear of DH’s emergency visit after chopping peppers.

Edited to add ... and put out more food and drink for our imaginary gathering ... carrying of those special bags we bought for our imaginary lifestyle encouraged


BowieFan1971 said:


> Sounds like the menu at a restaurant! Wow! Want 2 more for dinner if we clean up?


Yes and we’ll reserve a special place setting for the birthday girl complete with a tiara! Everyone is welcome to join in! I think I feel inspired to throw some impromptu steak nachos together with salsa and guacamole! 



papertiger said:


> I'm coming over - a chance to carry a large bag. Oh wait, I would, if I could. Now I remember we're all living in a horror movie  .
> Explain 'Alcatra' and 'Chimichanga' please





Vintage Leather said:


> A chimichanga is spicy meat (or sometimes beans) wrapped in a flour tortilla and fried.  It’s served with sour cream, guacamole or salsa (sometimes all three!)
> 
> Alcatra is a Portuguese pot roast, traditionally served during the feast of the Holy Spirit. Traditionally made in a clay pot, its made with bacon or panchetta, onion, red wine, spices, and high quality beef. It’s slow cooked for hours and smells amazing. Served with polenta or Portuguese sweet bread or rice for all the yummy drippings.


Thanks @Vintage Leather 


dcooney4 said:


> It worked out fine. It was much bigger than what needed for yesterday but when I do need to carry more than my wallet , phone and glasses it will be fine.


Yay, it looks like a terrific bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Hugs everybody
> 
> I meant to make @cowgirlsboots feel good about her favourite dish and everybody else laugh, not to feel sorry for me. I actually like pasta cooked with a stock cube, served plain with a little of any old cheese and basil leaves (I have have 4 basil plants in my back bathroom).



Aww, thank-you! You made me smile!
I have learned to stand up for my taste- in food, fashion and handbags- even to DH´s mother when it comes to food... That´s me! I openly admit I can´t cook and don´t put any effort into learning. Feed them and be done with it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> for @BowieFan1971,
> The photos that made David Bowie an icon http://www.bbc.com/culture/article/20210106-the-photos-that-made-david-bowie-an-icon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m very suggestible re food and right now, even though it’s 836 am, @cowgirlsboots version or yours sounds amazing. *(I love cold dinner leftovers for breakfast)*. Corollary: if we‘re eating, planning what to eat, trying to feed our loved ones (vegetarian cuisine re @Katinahat), or surfing TPF, we’re not shopping! Win!



Now I´, laughing hard @880 ! My son had a school assignment re healthy eating and we had to google and "doctor" the truth a fair bit. "I can´t tell them I am having cold dinner leftovers for breakfast," he stated.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Yes and yes. Or Yes and possibly. I love the trim the most of all my bags!



There was a very run down Hermes bag on our ebay last week- I guess it was a trim. The quality looked amazing even in the sorry state this bag was. 
I turned my head on, perfectly knew I could rehab it, but it is not my style and turned the computer off! 
It sold for under 150€. No non-buyer´s remorse!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everyone! I'm still enjoying my new-to-me mini pochette. It's helping me get through this. I hope you guys are alright!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everyone! I'm still enjoying my new-to-me mini pochette. It's helping me get through this. I hope you guys are alright!


Hey, 
I´m happy to hear from you! Your new pochette is gorgeous! 
Enjoy it! 
Have a happy day!
xxx


----------



## BowieFan1971

It needs touch up and sealant, but here is the other bag I 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
painted yesterday.


----------



## doni

JenJBS said:


> I'm really enjoying reading this Thread! You gals are wonderful!
> 
> Thought I’d share a few tips that seem to be helping me.
> 
> 
> Check the closet before making any purchase
> No online purse/SLG ‘browsing’
> Do a Bag Showcase



Thank you for the tips. They are really good. I actually like aimless browsing of vintage bags and learning about them... True, dangerous, although other times it is the @880 effect, where you are content to admire them and don’t need to own them.

That said, you have all made me think of the Trim. The JackieO Trim in toile and leather is such a perfectly chic Spring bag. That is the Trim I right?



Katinahat said:


> This is all excellent advice thank you. I said some of this to her already but it gives me much more information. Her reasoning is I think it’s just something she wants to try out from a eating point but I am not sure it will stick. She’s already said she’s still wearing leather shoes. Who knows how it will turn out but your advice will be a great conversation starter!



My daughter has decided to be a vegetarian (rather a pescatarian) several times already, out of climate change concerns. The last this Fall. From the start she decided she’d make an exception for shepherds pie as she loves it. And lasagna, being as it is the only thing her dad ever cooks. Then when I put the Frankfurter on a separate plate so she didn’t have to earth them, she decided that was also going to be an exception. Then came bacon because, you know, carbonara. I kind of worry she doesn’t have the stamina to follow stuff through...  But, it does make my life easier. I actually eat very little meat, but I have a boy in need of protein so I have to try to feed him too!



momasaurus said:


> Going through all the family stuff is so hard!
> Last year I downsized all the Christmas stuff and organized what I kept into plastic tubs instead of cardboard boxes. It made this year's Christmas so much more efficient! And I got rid of a few things this year also. So that felt good. It's like having a special bag that you use rarely (STAYING ON TOPIC HERE, LOL) - Christmas stuff is so specific, only in use for about a month, but we need it, right?



What is wrong with cardboard boxes? Genuine question!

On @cowgirlsboots diner, when I came to Germany I couldn’t understand what pasta Miracoli was, really, I didn’t get the concept at all . But my MIL’s pasta speciality is the same as @papertiger ‘s ancestors, butter and ketchup . As someone who has been a student in Italy, I can confidently say that the best empty larder pasta is spaghetti aglio e olio!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Thank you for the tips. They are really good. I actually like aimless browsing of vintage bags and learning about them... True, dangerous, although other times it is the @880 effect, where you are content to admire them and don’t need to own them.



Endless browsing for research of price points and (authenticity) details is my approach, too. Dangerous, I agree, but like you @doni I seem to have reached the @880 point where I can enjoy and learn without actually having to own- unless something I really covet turns up. 




doni said:


> On @cowgirlsboots diner, when I came to Germany I couldn’t understand what pasta Miracoli was, really, I didn’t get the concept at all . But my MIL’s pasta speciality is the same as @papertiger ‘s ancestors, butter and ketchup . As someone who has been a student in Italy, I can confidently say that the best empty larder pasta is spaghetti aglio e olio!



Thanks for reminding me of spaghetti aglio e olio! My mouth is already watering! Note to self: put good oil and garlic on the shopping list! From what´s in the fridge spaghetti carbonara made with bacon and eggs would be a feasible option. Good that DH can´t read my mind... two pasta days in a row wouldn´t please him...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

As we have been talking a fair bit of jewellery I´d really like to show off the pearls DH gifted me on New Year´s Eve. He had been going through his grandfather´s old cupboard, remembered there was a secret compartment and found them. 
He doesn´t know how old they are, but are likely to have belonged to his grandmother. I´m not sure whether they are even the real thing, but they have a great sentimental value. They were in a box together with a coin from the Vatican, a memento of his grandparent´s trip in 1953.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

__





						Dior Lady Art  #5 - Damenmode | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com
				







Some Dior eye candy for you! 
The latest art collection has been released.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Birthday weekend roses!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (though he gets me flowers every week)


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> As we have been talking a fair bit of jewellery I´d really like to show off the pearls DH gifted me on New Year´s Eve. He had been going through his grandfather´s old cupboard, remembered there was a secret compartment and found them.
> He doesn´t know how old they are, but are likely to have belonged to his grandmother. I´m not sure whether they are even the real thing, but they have a great sentimental value. They were in a box together with a coin from the Vatican, a memento of his grandparent´s trip in 1953.
> 
> View attachment 4952195


Beautiful!!!! I love them and the history behind them!!!!!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> As we have been talking a fair bit of jewellery I´d really like to show off the pearls DH gifted me on New Year´s Eve. He had been going through his grandfather´s old cupboard, remembered there was a secret compartment and found them.
> He doesn´t know how old they are, but are likely to have belonged to his grandmother. I´m not sure whether they are even the real thing, but they have a great sentimental value. They were in a box together with a coin from the Vatican, a memento of his grandparent´s trip in 1953.
> 
> View attachment 4952195


Love this pic, the pearls and the sentiment! you have such a great DH! @cowgirlsboots, I went bac’ to admire the photo (and to be completely honest, your eye brows, and 8 also adore how you curated the art on your exposed brick wall. It seems both whimsical and beautiful! 
to all who mentioned the eponymous effect, I’m pretty sure that I lifted the idea from one of you,
@BowieFan1971, your birthday flowers are amazing As is the fact your DH does them weekly, hugs


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> for @BowieFan1971,
> The photos that made David Bowie an icon http://www.bbc.com/culture/article/20210106-the-photos-that-made-david-bowie-an-icon
> 
> 
> i keep coming back to this inspiration for another tip not to shop. But then I was also reminded that many brands make similar bags and some luxury brands are much more reasonably priced. For example, I had no idea Cartier made a version of the H Paris Bombay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...d-Bag-Purse-Bordeaux-Gold-Spain-/264933549772
> 
> 
> i do this^ ! I feel happy looking at my group pic of discontinued H bags. (I’m more a group collection person than a single bag person) i also go back to @JenJBS ‘s bag showcase instead of shopping. Her photos of her bags, IMO, show how much she loves bags, and they make me feel happy to see them. i Have a feeling that @keodi ‘s Rouge VIF will also be in my feel good pantheon
> 
> the purchases you decided upon sound super practical and useful!
> 
> DH grew up on this and it’s cousin made with canned tomato soup  (Grandparents emigrated from Russia) As time passed, they added more things to the mix like vegetables and meat. everyone enjoyed it. On a more serious note, hope you can find a way to take care of your tooth. Pls keep us posted.
> 
> does crappy dystopian fantasy fiction count? I’m a fan of ilona andrews, and her website (similar in feel to friendly threads on TPF) introduced me to the joys of verdanttea.com and decaf chocolate tea from Harney &sons. The BDH (book devouring horde) there also like to knit. (If I took up knitting p, I wouldn’t be shopping)
> 
> i had to stop reading The Daily Beast, Politico, and WaPo for my own sanity. But then I spent more time on TPF. I’m afraid to go back and see how badly we are doing. Your freezer sounds huge. There was really an entire rotisserie chicken in there?  I also look for feel good articles from BBC or Guardian like this (also for s9me nostalgic  style inspiration for a life I never had)Bombay Jungle: How British Asians broke into London's club scene https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-55578774
> 
> I’m very suggestible re food and right now, even though it’s 836 am, @cowgirlsboots version or yours sounds amazing. (I love cold dinner leftovers for breakfast). Corollary: if we‘re eating, planning what to eat, trying to feed our loved ones (vegetarian cuisine re @Katinahat), or surfing TPF, we’re not shopping! Win!


I missed the pics until this morning! Thank you!!!!!! Loved him ever since I was 5 and heard Rebel Rebel for the first time while riding in the backseat of my aunt’s blue 69 Camaro RS! It will be the fifth anniversary of his death tomorrow....made my birthday bittersweet to wake up to the news he was gone that year.

Bowie fan forever!!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> As we have been talking a fair bit of jewellery I´d really like to show off the pearls DH gifted me on New Year´s Eve. He had been going through his grandfather´s old cupboard, remembered there was a secret compartment and found them.
> He doesn´t know how old they are, but are likely to have belonged to his grandmother. I´m not sure whether they are even the real thing, but they have a great sentimental value. They were in a box together with a coin from the Vatican, a memento of his grandparent´s trip in 1953.
> 
> View attachment 4952195


Beautiful!  It's so cool that your DH found them in a secret compartment of his grandfather's cupboard. 


doni said:


> As someone who has been a student in Italy, I can confidently say that the best empty larder pasta is spaghetti aglio e olio!


Some time back I was searching for easy spaghetti dishes on YouTube and came across the Aglio e olio recipe by Food Wishes.  I followed that recipe and prepared it and absolutely loved it.  Such wonderful garlicky goodness!  Yum!  I need to make it again.

@BowieFan1971, beautiful flowers!  I love how you've arranged them in that blue vase.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Birthday weekend roses!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (though he gets me flowers every week)


Gorgeous - both these birthday flowers and that he buys you flowers every week!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> As we have been talking a fair bit of jewellery I´d really like to show off the pearls DH gifted me on New Year´s Eve. He had been going through his grandfather´s old cupboard, remembered there was a secret compartment and found them.
> He doesn´t know how old they are, but are likely to have belonged to his grandmother. I´m not sure whether they are even the real thing, but they have a great sentimental value. They were in a box together with a coin from the Vatican, a memento of his grandparent´s trip in 1953.
> 
> View attachment 4952195


You look brilliant and I love the back story!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> The red edge coating is a very cool feature- a little foretaste of the gorgeous red lining!


Thanks! I wore it again today.


----------



## Cookiefiend

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks u i thought so too!
> 
> Oh my gosh I thought so how funny! I made a couple offers on that bag myself but you scored it! How funny we were both eyeing it. I have both of the bags you mentioned and I'm happy to trade for that Deville.


Ha! We obviously have great taste!!
I will keep your offer in mind, I just received the Deville... but I know I love the other 2 bags!


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> Birthday weekend roses!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (though he gets me flowers every week)


Where (ok, what part of the country) are you that you have a tree with leaves? We’’re dead in the middle of Minnesota winter, leaves are a curled brown memory covered with snow.  

Very nice roses!!!


----------



## indiaink

cowgirlsboots said:


> As we have been talking a fair bit of jewellery I´d really like to show off the pearls DH gifted me on New Year´s Eve. He had been going through his grandfather´s old cupboard, remembered there was a secret compartment and found them.
> He doesn´t know how old they are, but are likely to have belonged to his grandmother. I´m not sure whether they are even the real thing, but they have a great sentimental value. They were in a box together with a coin from the Vatican, a memento of his grandparent´s trip in 1953.
> 
> View attachment 4952195


OMG.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> As we have been talking a fair bit of jewellery I´d really like to show off the pearls DH gifted me on New Year´s Eve. He had been going through his grandfather´s old cupboard, remembered there was a secret compartment and found them.
> He doesn´t know how old they are, but are likely to have belonged to his grandmother. I´m not sure whether they are even the real thing, but they have a great sentimental value. They were in a box together with a coin from the Vatican, a memento of his grandparent´s trip in 1953.
> 
> View attachment 4952195


I LOVE this! How absolutely marvelous, what a wonderful gift.  


BowieFan1971 said:


> Birthday weekend roses!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (though he gets me flowers every week)


Awwww - they're lovely! 
<so is the fact that you DH gives you flowers every week!>


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> *I am not a recipe person, I am a “let’s see what’s on sale and put something together” person*. The things I make well and have made for a long time are things that I can tell you what I put in them, but can’t tell you quantity of anything. My DH and DS have asked me how to make my marinara, chili or some pasta dishes and I have tried making them while measuring out quantities of things to make a “recipe” and it doesn’t turn out right. Even when I do it, sometimes it is better or worse than others.
> *The big rule in our house is whoever cooks does not wash the dishes*, but does dry and put away, so we do the dishes together. I try to clean as I cook and there are only two of us, so it usually doesn’t take long if I cook. Most of the time so enjoy cooking, but not all the time. Before Covid, we went out for dinner every Friday night...date night...but...and I used to work every Sunday so he would cook since he was off. We eat fairly healthy at dinner, can’t say I do for breakfast and lunch.


I admire those who can cook by what they see is available and inspires them!  Thumbs up for the non cook washing dishes, I love that, too. My older DS has stepped up through the pandemic and will often dry the dishes my DH has washed.


880 said:


> i keep coming back to this inspiration for another tip not to shop. But then I was also reminded that many brands make similar bags and some luxury brands are much more reasonably priced. For example, I had no idea Cartier made a version of the H Paris Bombay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...d-Bag-Purse-Bordeaux-Gold-Spain-/264933549772
> 
> *i do this^ ! I feel happy looking at my group pic of discontinued H bags. (I’m more a group collection person than a single bag person)* i also go back to @JenJBS ‘s bag showcase instead of shopping. Her photos of her bags, IMO, show how much she loves bags, and they make me feel happy to see them. i Have a feeling that @keodi ‘s Rouge VIF will also be in my feel good pantheon
> 
> I’m very suggestible re food and right now, even though it’s 836 am, @cowgirlsboots version or yours sounds amazing. (I love cold dinner leftovers for breakfast). Corollary: *if we‘re eating, planning what to eat, trying to feed our loved ones (vegetarian cuisine re @Katinahat), or surfing TPF, we’re not shopping! Win!*


Good looking Cartier bag!
Yay, +1, I do individual and group pics of my bags, too. @JenJBS 
Love this too, @880, 
*if we‘re eating, planning what to eat, trying to feed our loved ones (vegetarian cuisine re @Katinahat), or surfing TPF, we’re not shopping! Win!*


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous - both these birthday flowers and that he buys you flowers every week!


I’m a lucky girl!!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

indiaink said:


> Where (ok, what part of the country) are you that you have a tree with leaves? We’’re dead in the middle of Minnesota winter, leaves are a curled brown memory covered with snow.
> 
> Very nice roses!!!


It’s a camellia, so not a tree but an evergreen shrub that was tree formed, and I am in GA.

The downside to being a more spontaneous cook is done occasional epic fails!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Birthday weekend roses!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (though he gets me flowers every week)



They are beautiful!  And he gets you flowers every week!?! He's a keeper!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> As we have been talking a fair bit of jewellery I´d really like to show off the pearls DH gifted me on New Year´s Eve. He had been going through his grandfather´s old cupboard, remembered there was a secret compartment and found them.
> He doesn´t know how old they are, but are likely to have belonged to his grandmother. I´m not sure whether they are even the real thing, but they have a great sentimental value. They were in a box together with a coin from the Vatican, a memento of his grandparent´s trip in 1953.
> 
> View attachment 4952195



What lovely pearls! And such a sweet story, and history. Thanks for sharing. Those kind of family heirlooms are truly priceless.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> As we have been talking a fair bit of jewellery I´d really like to show off the pearls DH gifted me on New Year´s Eve. He had been going through his grandfather´s old cupboard, remembered there was a secret compartment and found them.
> He doesn´t know how old they are, but are likely to have belonged to his grandmother. I´m not sure whether they are even the real thing, but they have a great sentimental value. They were in a box together with a coin from the Vatican, a memento of his grandparent´s trip in 1953.
> 
> View attachment 4952195


What a wonderful find. Enjoy them!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s exactly the same for me. Buying"cheap" things often makes me go random - "get one more, it´s cheap!" and I end up with items I do not actually want, especially when I do it preloved and cannot return. One more expensive item needs research and comittment and usually is the better choice for me.



Okay yes, the "$30-65 price range feels crazy cheap compared to designer" got me and I did buy so many items because they were cheap.

Yes...that's why I bought a dozen items last night with the same $700 that that prelovrd eBay  H Trim I shared would have cost....

I guess I look at Marco Massaccesi's price point and I'm like....yes please! And I've been thinking about a nice accessories bag and some belts for years.

I looked at the price point on Barrington gifts for custom monogrammed high quality items made in Dallas, TX and it also seems so cheap. I decided a set of little goodies to use in other bags would be a daily delight and felt worth it...and I didn't have a large light zippered tote so I got one in the same print/mono. But I've been mulling over their website on the fence about ordering for 3-4 years. I finally decided that I might as well *finally* scratch the itch and get all the items I want, for the price of one Massaccesi bag, for example.

And Jujube, well I don't carry diaper bags anymore but their quality for the price point is unreal if you appreciate the machine washable anit-microbial teflon coated nylon surfaces that you can throw in the wash (or dishwasher even, in the case of pouches used to keep snacks or a zippered insulated lunch bag or mini crossbody/bun bag used for dog walks for their treats and poop bags) and their items comes out looking brand new... I've been wanting to buy some organizational items and a backpack from them for years but have been waiting for a print I loved. Now I have found two, that coordinate, and a couple of new styles that jumped out at me to put them on so I feel it was an order years in the making as well.


cowgirlsboots said:


> As we have been talking a fair bit of jewellery I´d really like to show off the pearls DH gifted me on New Year´s Eve. He had been going through his grandfather´s old cupboard, remembered there was a secret compartment and found them.
> He doesn´t know how old they are, but are likely to have belonged to his grandmother. I´m not sure whether they are even the real thing, but they have a great sentimental value. They were in a box together with a coin from the Vatican, a memento of his grandparent´s trip in 1953.
> 
> View attachment 4952195


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Cookiefiend said:


> Ha! We obviously have great taste!!
> I will keep your offer in mind, I just received the Deville... but I know I love the other 2 bags!


So yeah I realized I'm not wild about their smooth vs pebbled. I like the pebbled more. But now in the smooth black I have the studio, confort1 and Deville! And a smooth pink Deville but the pop of color makes up for the leather that I'm not crazy about. I have a lonsak in the same pebbled leather as your Deville and I like it a lot as a medium to small zippered tote bag with great leather. My panamby is black grained leather and I love the feel of that bag too.  
But I love the style of studio so I'm working with her right now and trying to see if I can find a shoulder strap or accessory to style her in a way that feels like me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

SouthernPurseGal said:


> So yeah I realized I'm not wild about their smooth vs pebbled. I like the pebbled more. But now in the smooth black I have the studio, confort1 and Deville! And a smooth pink Deville but the pop of color makes up for the leather that I'm not crazy about. I have a lonsak in the same pebbled leather as your Deville and I like it a lot as a medium to small zippered tote bag with great leather. My panamby is black grained leather and I love the feel of that bag too.
> But I love the style of studio so I'm working with her right now and trying to see if I can find a shoulder strap or accessory to style her in a way that feels like me.


The Studio is a beautiful bag, mine is red (I think it’s called Lipstick), and my Confort 1 is fauve. I carried it in a challenge in 2019 and realized how much I liked it then. I don’t *need* another black bag, but oh how I love black bags! 
I do prefer smooth leather over the pebbled for some reason, though!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

It's great we all have different tastes. 
I do love the high quality of Just Campagne and the resale value is such that you can scoop them up for less than a contemporary purse sometimes, or even for thrift store prices on rare occasions so I love buying them!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Okay yes, the "$30-65 price range feels crazy cheap compared to designer" got me and I did buy so many items because they were cheap.
> 
> Yes...that's why I bought a dozen items last night with the same $700 that that prelovrd eBay  H Trim I shared would have cost....
> 
> I guess I look at Marco Massaccesi's price point and I'm like....yes please! And I've been thinking about a nice accessories bag and some belts for years.
> 
> I looked at the price point on Barrington gifts for custom monogrammed high quality items made in Dallas, TX and it also seems so cheap. I decided a set of little goodies to use in other bags would be a daily delight and felt worth it...and I didn't have a large light zippered tote so I got one in the same print/mono. But I've been mulling over their website on the fence about ordering for 3-4 years. I finally decided that I might as well *finally* scratch the itch and get all the items I want, for the price of one Massaccesi bag, for example.
> 
> And Jujube, well I don't carry diaper bags anymore but their quality for the price point is unreal if you appreciate the machine washable anit-microbial teflon coated nylon surfaces that you can throw in the wash (or dishwasher even, in the case of pouches used to keep snacks or a zippered insulated lunch bag or mini crossbody/bun bag used for dog walks for their treats and poop bags) and their items comes out looking brand new... I've been wanting to buy some organizational items and a backpack from them for years but have been waiting for a print I loved. Now I have found two, that coordinate, and a couple of new styles that jumped out at me to put them on so I feel it was an order years in the making as well.
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous


My friend has one of the barrington totes and loves it. Super light weight and holds up well. Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

dcooney4 said:


> My friend has one of the barrington totes and loves it. Super light weight and holds up well. Enjoy your goodies.


Thanks! I can see myself buying one of everything on their site eventually, and then all over again this summer in fall/winter colors.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> This thread has been moving very fast and since being back at work in the middle of this week it’s been hard to have the time or energy to keep up so I’ve been just reading the last few pages. Sorry if I’ve missed anyone!
> 
> I see we are discussing food so I’m with you @More bags. I do weekly meal planning and then shop online. DH has got really into cooking since working at home but I’m in charge of all the ordering. DD1 is ultra fussy. Not sure how this came about as she was initially great as a baby but now will only eat broccoli (cooked but allowed to go nearly cold), lettuce and pickled beetroot as her veggies. She will eat a tomato sauce on pizza or pasta but only if it doesn’t have “red lumps”. DD2 is great and eats basically everything but announced mid week she wants to try being a vegetarian. Came from nowhere as she loves meat. Life is so busy/stressful at the moment I’m not sure how a change like that works suddenly. I was at work 8am-6pm on Wednesday and then still being bombarded by emails and texts from my boss until 10.30pm. I’m not planning for two meals each night. DH often uses the slow cooker and he’s not sure either. We’ve asked DD2 to think more about what she wants to eat and give us some examples.
> 
> On a plus point, where I work, learning has gone well for most this week. My own DDs are working at home with DH supervising and are coping well with their mix of live classes and set activities. We are doing a good thing which makes all the efforts worth it.


Yay on meal planning.  
Congrats on DH using the slow cooker and at home learning going well. Do you have to commute to work right now or are you able to work from home?



papertiger said:


> I should really go to the dentist (chipped tooth) but I found myself seriously weighing up the risks and the bother (I wouldn't be able to go to my regular dentist since they are 75 minutes away) and decided I just can't for a while.





papertiger said:


> I'm not in pain, but I'm aware that a chipped tooth can lead to more chips and the rough surface can hold onto (bad) bacteria more easily.
> 
> For my journey, I would have to get on a train (reduced service atm) and the London Tube. Last time I was on the train in Dec, there were people clearly ill not wearing masks and the tube was busy (as in too busy for social distancing). I even had to give one of these unmasked men spluttering and sneezing, less than an arm away, a paper tissue. Others obviously find actually putting the mask over _both_ their nose/mouth just too much trouble. I felt like I was in a Zombie apocalypse. How are there such stupid people in the World?
> 
> Anyway, the other option is to go to a more local dentist. I don't know how I feel about that.


Sorry to hear about the chipped tooth. I am more saddened to hear of the dilemma whether or not to travel to see the dentist for a real issue and having to even think about the ick factor of less vigilant people on the train.  


Katinahat said:


> End of first week in January and I’m checking how I doing with my own goals.
> 
> *1. Try to keep healthy both physically and mentally. *- I’m aware of my own stress levels so that’s a start and I’ve got a hospital appointment next week to check out some other stuff.
> 
> *2. Keep up my running and maintain my weight loss. *- I’ve maintained despite Christmas. My walking and running was great over the holidays. I’ve only run once this week as defeated by time and bad ice. It’s cold here! Hopefully this weekend it will thaw a bit!
> 
> *3. Keep in touch with friends* - saw three friends for walks over holiday period.
> 
> *4. Try not to buy any more bags *- successfully bought nothing despite some sales temptation.
> 
> *5. Find new creative ways to use my bags during this strange no socialising time and keep up my bag stats. *Have carried 3 bags and updated my stats/chart for 2021.
> Mulberry Lily
> Mulberry Bays Tote
> Kate Spade Daily Satchel
> 
> *6.Try to limit small purchases *- ordered the new Apple watch so not so well with this one. And that’s not even a small purchase.
> 
> *7. Read more books! *- only read work stuff and TPF so failing on this one


You are on top of all of it! Thank you for sharing your thoughts and progress. It is very inspiring.  


papertiger said:


> There are lots of vegetarian (and vegan) meals that the whole family can enjoy but I think I would a) bat it back to DD2 if she's old enough (I guess over 12) and ask her to research into vegetarianism, including rules combining foods to make complete proteins and how will she make sure she will get her vit B12, iron and iodine?  b) don't feel as though you have to cook 2 (or 3) meals every mealtime, you're not a hotel. I became vegetarian at 11 and my mother told me fine, but that if I wanted something different than was on the table I'd have to cook my own (which I did, and from 14 bought my own ingredients too). I'm not actually a vegetarian anymore, I don't hold with labels as I think they push that 'holier than thou' agenda, I just don't happen to eat meat/fish 90% of the time. The 10% - I try to buy from the most verifiable, ethical sources unless dining out. I wear leather and fur and I don't intend to give those up. For me plastic (in its many forms including nylon, PVC, micro-fibre and so on) is far more harmful to the planet - and that includes all other animals, but I don't want to have the 'conversation' every time with vegetarians/vegans/fruitarians or hardcore carnivores. So, I'm not giving you a rundown about me, but DD2 could perhaps not only tell you that she's a 'vegetarian' but inform you what that means, her reasoning behind such a big decision, what she can/can't eat/wear/do and that she is responsible for educating (not reforming) her family about her new way of life.


I enjoyed reading this, very thoughtful and insightful comments. 



Katinahat said:


> That is awful. Some people are so ignorant and it’s so hard for everyone else. My DD was upset at school when she had to sit next to a girl who refused to wear a mask because it made her feel bad. DD wanted to know if she could refuse to sit next to the girl because it made her feel bad - a good point.
> 
> I’m sorry your journey was so rough. Hopefully someone local can help if you decide it is needed.


I agree with your daughter, smart young woman.


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> Thank you for the tips. They are really good. I actually like aimless browsing of vintage bags and learning about them... True, dangerous, although other times it is the @880 effect, where you are content to admire them and don’t need to own them.
> 
> That said, you have all made me think of the Trim. The JackieO Trim in toile and leather is such a perfectly chic Spring bag. That is the Trim I right?
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has decided to be a vegetarian (rather a pescatarian) several times already, out of climate change concerns. The last this Fall. From the start she decided she’d make an exception for shepherds pie as she loves it. And lasagna, being as it is the only thing her dad ever cooks. Then when I put the Frankfurter on a separate plate so she didn’t have to earth them, she decided that was also going to be an exception. Then came bacon because, you know, carbonara. I kind of worry she doesn’t have the stamina to follow stuff through...  But, it does make my life easier. I actually eat very little meat, but I have a boy in need of protein so I have to try to feed him too!
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with cardboard boxes? Genuine question!
> 
> On @cowgirlsboots diner, when I came to Germany I couldn’t understand what pasta Miracoli was, really, I didn’t get the concept at all . But my MIL’s pasta speciality is the same as @papertiger ‘s ancestors, butter and ketchup . As someone who has been a student in Italy, I can confidently say that the best empty larder pasta is spaghetti aglio e olio!


My adult daughter is a pescatarian. I think it is due to taste rather than ethics. She will eat meat sauce on spaghetti and loves to go to In 'n' Out burgers when traveling.

I could never give up bacon! I love carbonara. DH won't eat it. He thinks pasta should have meat sauce but he will make an exception for aglio e olio. I make that for him often. He hates cheese so that is limiting.

When DH was in South Africa, he ordered spaghetti and was surprised to just get plain noodles. He asked for sauce, and the waiter said, "Oh, you're an American" and brought him a bottle of ketchup.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Now I´, laughing hard @880 ! My son had a school assignment re healthy eating and we had to google and "doctor" the truth a fair bit. "I can´t tell them I am having cold dinner leftovers for breakfast," he stated.


lol! When my daughter was small, she drew a picture for school showing her father in a car "driving to work." I don't know where that came from because he retired at an early age so she never saw him leaving for work.


cowgirlsboots said:


> As we have been talking a fair bit of jewellery I´d really like to show off the pearls DH gifted me on New Year´s Eve. He had been going through his grandfather´s old cupboard, remembered there was a secret compartment and found them.
> He doesn´t know how old they are, but are likely to have belonged to his grandmother. I´m not sure whether they are even the real thing, but they have a great sentimental value. They were in a box together with a coin from the Vatican, a memento of his grandparent´s trip in 1953.
> 
> View attachment 4952195


They're gorgeous and so special that they have a family history.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Birthday weekend roses!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (though he gets me flowers every week)


Lucky you! I think my DH has gotten me flowers once. To be fair, I'm just as happy gathering them from our garden or just admiring them on the plants.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I am sorry to hear this. Putting off any dental work is not good. I learned my lesson about 20 years ago and fortunate with my last coverage change to have picked a name off a list and found an excellent office. Best wishes for a resolution in these times.
> 
> Very grateful to have this forum to read, to not only retrain me away from looking endlessly at online listings  but from overdosing on the news  as well.
> I liked seeing the challenge to clean the pantry and freezer. I came to the realization December a year ago to clear out and “eat” out of my relatively small freezer. Let me tell you, it was like the parable of the loaves and fishes lol. I kept finding packages of chicken, bags of frozen vegetables and could not believe there was entire rotisserie chicken was in there. I also got all my canned goods out and made it a mission to use them in meals and dishes, using the oldest first. It went well. I am inspired to clear out my spice and tea situation now.
> I pulled out a bag I had not used in ages this week and just enjoyed it. My goal is to use a different bag each week for the foreseeable future. It goes to the office with me once a week and on errands. I have new to me bags that need cleaning/conditioning before I want to use them. I will work on getting one done in the next week, so I could that part of the challenge.


With all the cooking I've been doing, most of the old spices have been used up and replaced with new. I've gotten them organized and have an overflow space where I keep the new unopened jars. It is easy to determine what needs to be ordered.

I cleaned out the freezer last year when we had the challenge, also made an inventory of it on a spreadsheet so I can keep track. It still seems pretty full. Too much bread in there. It takes up a lot of room, but is handy when I want to make a sandwich.


----------



## More bags

Lake Effect said:


> I am sorry to hear this. Putting off any dental work is not good. I learned my lesson about 20 years ago and fortunate with my last coverage change to have picked a name off a list and found an excellent office. Best wishes for a resolution in these times.
> 
> Very grateful to have this forum to read, to not only retrain me away from looking endlessly at online listings  but from overdosing on the news  as well.
> I liked seeing the challenge to clean the pantry and freezer. I came to the realization December a year ago to clear out and “eat” out of my relatively small freezer. Let me tell you, it was like the parable of the loaves and fishes lol. I kept finding packages of chicken, bags of frozen vegetables and could not believe there was entire rotisserie chicken was in there. I also got all my canned goods out and made it a mission to use them in meals and dishes, using the oldest first. It went well. I am inspired to clear out my spice and tea situation now.
> I pulled out a bag I had not used in ages this week and just enjoyed it. My goal is to use a different bag each week for the foreseeable future. It goes to the office with me once a week and on errands. I have new to me bags that need cleaning/conditioning before I want to use them. I will work on getting one done in the next week, so I could that part of the challenge.


I would like to check out what other goodies might be found in your freezer- it sounds amazing!



momasaurus said:


> For @More bags : here’s my GP right after I welcomed her to my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952079
> View attachment 4952080
> View attachment 4952081


Wow, I remember you sharing this bag last year. I love the contrast interior, fantastic combination on your GP  


Jereni said:


> Thanks for the nice words! Yes I’m 5’9 and while that makes a lot of crossbody bags sit a little higher than I’d like, the WOCs from Chanel have always been a nice fit.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so jealous of this. My Christmas decorations are still in a bunch of cardboard boxes. I love organizing so I really should get on top of the whole plastic bin thing.
> 
> In terms of bag challenges, today I’m going for #3 - putting a bag to shed in the shed?  Not sure if I follow the title there but this is a bag I’ve been thinking of letting go, which is my other PS chain wallet.
> 
> I bought it used and it’s getting pretty beat up at this point, plus I’ve never been a huge fan of the thin chain on it. But trying it as a waist bag and while this isn’t the right coat to wear with a waist bag (since it doesn’t stay closed on its own), I’m sort of liking the look.
> 
> View attachment 4952095


Great picture and outfit, the styling with your scarf, coat, boots and bag - picture perfect!


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> Yay on meal planning.
> Congrats on DH using the slow cooker and at home learning going well. Do you have to commute to work right now or are you able to work from home?
> 
> You are on top of all of it! Thank you for sharing your thoughts and progress. It is very inspiring.
> 
> I agree with your daughter, smart young woman.


Yes, I’m mostly travelling but fortunately by car. Schools have to stay open for some children so as management I am there to oversee things as well as the remote learning. It’s different than in the first wave when I was mostly at home.

Thanks for your kind words about my progress. 

My DDs know right from wrong. They are indignant at any COVID rule  breaking.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I do most of the cooking in our house because I am much better at it, though the DH had no problem putting a meal together. When he cooks, he tries....but he always overcooks meat, doesn’t understand how to use spices and doesn’t know how to coordinate sides with main courses very well. He could eat teriyaki marinated grilled chicken and salad for days on end...probably will while I am out of town next week.
> I am not a recipe person, I am a “let’s see what’s on sale and put something together” person. The things I make well and have made for a long time are things that I can tell you what I put in them, but can’t tell you quantity of anything. My DH and DS have asked me how to make my marinara, chili or some pasta dishes and I have tried making them while measuring out quantities of things to make a “recipe” and it doesn’t turn out right. Even when I do it, sometimes it is better or worse than others.
> The big rule in our house is whoever cooks does not wash the dishes, but does dry and put away, so we do the dishes together. I try to clean as I cook and there are only two of us, so it usually doesn’t take long if I cook. Most of the time so enjoy cooking, but not all the time. Before Covid, we went out for dinner every Friday night...date night...but...and I used to work every Sunday so he would cook since he was off. We eat fairly healthy at dinner, can’t say I do for breakfast and lunch.


I generally don't measure for a lot of my older dishes. Sometimes even when trying a new dish, I just go by feel. It isn't always consistent. Usually the first time I make something it is perfect, and the subsequent times I struggle to get the exact same combination.


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everyone! I'm still enjoying my new-to-me mini pochette. It's helping me get through this. I hope you guys are alright!


My mini pochette is my most frequently used SLG. Your LE version is so pretty.


BowieFan1971 said:


> It needs touch up and sealant, but here is the other bag I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painted yesterday.


Fantastic, I love the contrast colours on the handles! Your paint job goes with the red handles!


cowgirlsboots said:


> As we have been talking a fair bit of jewellery I´d really like to show off the pearls DH gifted me on New Year´s Eve. He had been going through his grandfather´s old cupboard, remembered there was a secret compartment and found them.
> He doesn´t know how old they are, but are likely to have belonged to his grandmother. I´m not sure whether they are even the real thing, but they have a great sentimental value. They were in a box together with a coin from the Vatican, a memento of his grandparent´s trip in 1953.
> 
> View attachment 4952195


Absolutely stunning- the pearls are lovely and you look fabulous! What a wonderful gift and I love the storytelling, it lends the pearls a mystical appeal as they were retrieved from the secret compartment, kept safe for years until they could be united with their rightful owner! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Birthday weekend roses!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (though he gets me flowers every week)


Yahoo - beautiful roses and weekly flowers!


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Birthday weekend roses!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (though he gets me flowers every week)



Happy happy birthday! I’m jealous, my husband only gets me flowers on my birthday... when I specifically tell him to.

On the other hand, he gives ‘amazing’ , ‘utilitarian’ gifts. Like one time - dryer balls. True story.


----------



## msd_bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you guys! It’s actually on Monday, but since I won’t get to do anything special for it because of Covid, I’ll take as many early birthday wishes as I can get!
> 
> Because it is so close to Christmas, my birthday was never the big deal it is for others. But this one is special...50...and I wanted to make a big deal over this one. Now I can’t even go to dinner. So to be honest, I am sad, feeling a little mopey and sorry for myself.


Happy (Golden) Birthday dear!!

(Sorry I’m several pages behind, haven’t caught up on the posts yet.)


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> After finding today that motivation to clean today was zero (my house isn’t really that dirty, at most a vacuum and dust and the rest I was going to do can wait), I told my DH that I made an executive decision. As I said, my birthday was never a big deal because of how close it was to Christmas, so the concept of a “birthday month” and such was never a thing in my house. So I am doing a first for me...starting today, I am having a birthday weekend! I am not doing anything I don’t want to do! Today, I am going to paint bags. Tomorrow I am going to finish trimming a vintage Burberry trench I am rehabbing. Sunday I am doing a spa day for myself- microdermabrasion and mask, self pedi ani paint my fingernails (which I never do because of work but I can have nice hands for my birthday). On Monday, my mom is coming up after her dr’s appt for a take out lunch here at home. I want duck, which I love but never get to have. My husband is in charge of dinner.
> 
> No, none of it was what I had in mind. So many of the big things people celebrate are on hold...my wedding, my honeymoon, my 50th birthday celebration....with no end in sight and I am tired of it. But what can I do? Be miserable? I will stay busy doing things that make me happy this weekend and that distract me and make the best of it.
> The following week, I drive up to my grandparents 13 hours away who are having health issues and need help. My grandmother is not handling it well and is being nasty to everyone, refusing outside help. I will take 2 days there, plus the day’s drive each way, to handle the things that are challenging and to do a deep clean of their small house so they o to have to tidy up. I will be going up there Every month or so for the foreseeable future. I am glad I have the ability to do it since I am still not working my nanny job due to Covid. No one else really can and my mom would, wants to very much, but she really can’t. It will be ok. We will manage and get through all this.


Happy birthday! I love your birthday weekend idea, and the fact that you have a plan!


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4951104
> 
> Doing *Challenge #2 *today. First time using this tweed Tabby since buying it last summer. Her first voyage will be to get pizza & salad on this finally Friday.


I Enjoy seeing your new bag it's beautiful!


880 said:


> others more experienced no doubt will chime in, but I like that Trim II has a gusset and can fit more than the evelyne PM of comparable size While still look8ng sleek.
> 
> con: the shorter strap that slips off the shoulder. You can elongate with a similarly wide belt (see @pureplatinum ’s post on page 37 of Ode to Trim below) and attach a suede strip to the underside to reduce slippage.
> 
> the size 35 seems more NS orientation in clemence. The size 31 seems more EW in orientation. although I am a 30B and 28K person, i prefer the 35 Trim II to the 31. I posted comparison shots in Ode to Trim. To me overall silhouette against the body is really important.
> 
> You may not think you have the desire to buy less if you go down the H rabbit hole, but actually the research on various H bags prior to purchase is more than half of the fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ode to the TRIM!
> 
> 
> Today with my gold, GHW, trim. Just love it. Lovely bag! ❤️ what is it 31 or 35? And what are exact measurements height /width wise? Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @keodi, thanks so much for your kind words re the action pics and the medical issues. *You could try posting directly into the Lazarus thread re your TPM? It’s also mind boggling to me how much prices have risen since the old GST and other days.* However, I think resale prices will go back down in summer months, as a lot of stuff isn’t moving. And, I love the color and slouch of your 38 trim II! The red is so luscious!


I didn't even think about that at the time, the bag has a cut that started out small but somehow got bigger. Thank you, The Trim hands down my favourite style from Hermes. I prefer the trim I, the slouch Clemence molds to my body. The price increases on the GST prior to Chanel discontinuing it was triple what I paid back in 2001!


dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


Cookiefiend said:


> So pretty!
> 
> Fabulous red!
> 
> These are great tips, thank you for sharing... I am especially bad about mindless browsing shopping sites.


thank you!


Cookiefiend said:


> Wearing my new to me Just Campagne Deville 2 today, it arrived earlier this week, for the Take the Tags Off Challenge. It’s a nice color (Graise), I like the shape, but not so certain about the zipper... but it would be a great bag for traveling as it does zip up! I’m hoping to replace my Massaccesi MIDI Juliet with this.
> Apologies for the not so awesome office photo.
> View attachment 4951308
> View attachment 4951309
> View attachment 4951310


Beautiful bag, I'm in love with the colour! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> This was an all pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951376
> View attachment 4951378
> View attachment 4951377
> Coach bag someone gave me that was scratched up and had an oil stain on the bottom. A few hours and some paint and glaze....it looks gray, but it is a metallic taupe.


Great job! I had this bag, exact same style just in the colour black. my sister borrowed it, but I never got it back.


sherrylynn said:


> Love this!  Such a beautiful color. Do you happen to know the name of the color?


Thank you, the colour is called rouge vif! a bright red


papertiger said:


> I prefer the Trim I for myself over the T II (and the Gucci Bouvier rather than the Jackie). Yours is an absolute beauty!


Thank you, same here I prefer the hermes trim I over the T II as well, and I prefer the Gucci Bouvier over the Jackie. I had the fabric version of the bouvier, and I vowed some day, I would like to add an all back leather version to the fabric Gucci bouvier I once owned.


papertiger said:


> I've been using my *little brown 'banana' shape bag* under my coat (just keys and phone). It was the bag I used before the H Evie came along . Besides exercise (walking or running) I haven't gone anywhere. DH has gone on essential work and has to be at a hotel, so besides my work (from home) I'm just watching old French and Italian movies and dancing around. This weekend I have good intentions of actually clearing up and organising 'stuff'.


Sounds lovely i'd love to see a pic!


whateve said:


> I actually carried a bag today! First time in ages, other than carrying a bag along in the car while we went on a drive. This time I actually had to get out of the car. I had to go to the doctor and then the pharmacy. First time in another building other than my home since last March. I was hoping I would make it until we got vaccinated but my eye got infected.
> 
> This is the bag I carried. I got it in October.


It's beautiful, I hope your eye is doing better.


880 said:


> i love this bag! It’s gorgeous! Hope your eye is okay.
> 
> i would like to come over for dinner. As my contribution, I would wash all the dishes. Everything sounds amazing and I remember some of those cooks illustrated recipes. I’m lazy re rhe shrimp and do the cooks illustrated slow cooker one. It’s so nice for me to imagine you and your DH helping with the veggies and then all of you sitting down and relaxingnover a leisurely meal. Like @whateve, I cook alone, but since the last time my DH cut a red pepper we went to the hospital, that’s for the best.
> 
> The roast chicken with wild rice stuffing and the homemade noodles afterwards sound delicious and a big production. For some reason when I make stuffing, I dirty a lot of dishes as everything (vegetable garniture, pancetta or sausage or meat, assorted add ins, are all cooked separately Bf combining.  ITA on steak and noodles. *I love cheap egg noodles with lots of butter and ramen (not the authentic kind, but rather the 5 for a dollar packages that one ate as a penniless college student).*
> i panicked when covid started and bought a lot of dry goods like ramen and organic instant potato flakes (i was prepared to make my own potato rolls, but then my doctor put me on a low carb diet). Not sure what I was thinking.
> 
> @whateve , @SouthernPurseGal, I find that if I try to limit to one expensive thing rather than a bunch of cheaper things, it cuts down on the piles of stuff I have to give away later. @More bags, I know that I will have to someday clean out all of my moms stuff. She has mountains of it.


me too! I usually add an egg with mine, I love it! I also on a low carb diet so I eat it sparingly, more like a treat every now and again.


dcooney4 said:


> It has a red interior and it is a backpack. They will no longer be making it so I grabbed a new one while I still could. The photo is from before I took all the paper off everything.
> 
> View attachment 4951920


very nice! I love the red interior a nice pick me up.


papertiger said:


> There are lots of vegetarian (and vegan) meals that the whole family can enjoy but I think I would a) bat it back to DD2 if she's old enough (I guess over 12) and ask her to research into vegetarianism, including rules combining foods to make complete proteins and how will she make sure she will get her vit B12, iron and iodine?  b) don't feel as though you have to cook 2 (or 3) meals every mealtime, you're not a hotel. I became vegetarian at 11 and my mother told me fine, but that if I wanted something different than was on the table I'd have to cook my own (which I did, and from 14 bought my own ingredients too). I'm not actually a vegetarian anymore, I don't hold with labels as I think they push that 'holier than thou' agenda, I just don't happen to eat meat/fish 90% of the time. The 10% - I try to buy from the most verifiable, ethical sources unless dining out. I wear leather and fur and I don't intend to give those up. For me plastic (in its many forms including nylon, PVC, micro-fibre and so on) is far more harmful to the planet - and that includes all other animals, but I don't want to have the 'conversation' every time with vegetarians/vegans/fruitarians or hardcore carnivores. So, I'm not giving you a rundown about me, but DD2 could perhaps not only tell you that she's a 'vegetarian' but inform you what that means, her reasoning behind such a big decision, what she can/can't eat/wear/do and that she is responsible for educating (not reforming) her family about her new way of life.


I enjoyed this post very insightful reading!


papertiger said:


> I'm not in pain, but I'm aware that a chipped tooth can lead to more chips and the rough surface can hold onto (bad) bacteria more easily.
> 
> For my journey, I would have to get on a train (reduced service atm) and the London Tube. Last time I was on the train in Dec, there were people clearly ill not wearing masks and the tube was busy (as in too busy for social distancing). I even had to give one of these unmasked men spluttering and sneezing, less than an arm away, a paper tissue. Others obviously find actually putting the mask over _both_ their nose/mouth just too much trouble. I felt like I was in a Zombie apocalypse. How are there such stupid people in the World?
> 
> Anyway, the other option is to go to a more local dentist. I don't know how I feel about that.


I would feel like I was in a zombie apocalypse too, I hope you come up with a solution soon!


Vintage Leather said:


> A chimichanga is spicy meat (or sometimes beans) wrapped in a flour tortilla and fried.  It’s served with sour cream, guacamole or salsa (sometimes all three!)
> 
> Alcatra is a Portuguese pot roast, traditionally served during the feast of the Holy Spirit. Traditionally made in a clay pot, its made with bacon or panchetta, onion, red wine, spices, and high quality beef. It’s slow cooked for hours and smells amazing. Served with polenta or Portuguese sweet bread or rice for all the yummy drippings.


Alcatra sounds delish!


momasaurus said:


> Oooooooh - I would love a red trim. What color/leather is this?


this is rouge vif Clemence leather


Cookiefiend said:


> We DO need it!
> I did the same last year - purged some Christmas things - and I’ve kept mine in plastic tubs for several years, the kind that have sectioned cardboard inside. *I’ve even labeled what goes in what section so everything fits back in when I take it down. *The hard part is finding it on the tree!


I do this as well, it's so much easier!


cowgirlsboots said:


> As we have been talking a fair bit of jewellery I´d really like to show off the pearls DH gifted me on New Year´s Eve. He had been going through his grandfather´s old cupboard, remembered there was a secret compartment and found them.
> He doesn´t know how old they are, but are likely to have belonged to his grandmother. I´m not sure whether they are even the real thing, but they have a great sentimental value. They were in a box together with a coin from the Vatican, a memento of his grandparent´s trip in 1953.
> 
> View attachment 4952195


I love the history behind your beautiful gift!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Birthday weekend roses!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (though he gets me flowers every week)


lucky lady! The roses are beautiful.


whateve said:


> My adult daughter is a pescatarian. I think it is due to taste rather than ethics. She will eat meat sauce on spaghetti and loves to go to In 'n' Out burgers when traveling.
> 
> I could never give up bacon! I love carbonara. DH won't eat it. He thinks pasta should have meat sauce but he will make an exception for aglio e olio. I make that for him often. He hates cheese so that is limiting.
> 
> When DH was in South Africa, he ordered spaghetti and was surprised to just get plain noodles. He asked for sauce, and the waiter said, "*Oh, you're an American" and brought him a bottle of ketchup.*


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

whateve said:


> I generally don't measure for a lot of my older dishes. Sometimes even when trying a new dish, I just go by feel. It isn't always consistent. Usually the first time I make something it is perfect, and the subsequent times I struggle to get the exact same combination.


I never measure!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I get flowers on mothers day.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm kind of blown away and totally in love. And waterproof for swimming and washing sunscreen off with soap and water in summer!






I added pics of the box because it's a shockingly NICE box. Just really nice, and I can't possibly throw it away even though I am the type of shopper who usually trashes everything when I buy something new with acoutrement.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

That watch was the best $120 I ever spent and it was new and I got it in 3 days. 

I'm also in love with my $50 Kate spade chow chow key pouch. I love when reasonably priced purchases are so delightful! Usually my tastes are frustratingly, and occasionally needlessly  expensive.


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm kind of blown away and totally in love. And waterproof for swimming and washing sunscreen off with soap and water in summer!
> View attachment 4952575
> View attachment 4952576
> View attachment 4952577
> View attachment 4952579
> 
> 
> I added pics of the box because it's a shockingly NICE box. Just really nice, and I can't possibly throw it away even though I am the type of shopper who usually trashes everything when I buy something new with acoutrement.


I love it! it looks great on your wrist!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> That watch was the best $120 I ever spent and it was new and I got it in 3 days.
> 
> I'm also in love with my $50 Kate spade chow chow key pouch. I love when reasonably priced purchases are so delightful! Usually my tastes are frustratingly, and occasionally needlessly  expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952590


The pouch looks great with your bag!


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I generally don't measure for a lot of my older dishes. Sometimes even when trying a new dish, I just go by feel. It isn't always consistent. Usually the first time I make something it is perfect, and the subsequent times I struggle to get the exact same combination.


I don’t measure when cooking or roasting p, but I do use a thermapen instant read meat thermometer bc I forget timing.

i sometimes weigh Ingredients when baking, but even then I deviate. I prefer working with a very wet dough for yeasted recipes. +1 on the adding flour until it feels right. The recipe where I learned to do that was Shirley corrihers touch of grace biscuits From Cookwise. 

@whateve, wait, you spreadsheet your bread? 
@Jereni, I’m impressed your DH knew what dryer balls are!
@SouthernPurseGal, love the oil slick watch!
@BowieFan1971, I love reading recipes and technique, and I also love buying stuff on sale at the grocers and flying by the seat of my pants. it’s doesn’t always work but it’s usually quite edible, esp. if you run It under the broiler with cheese.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> I don’t measure when cooking or roasting p, but I do use a thermapen instant read meat thermometer bc I forget timing.
> 
> i sometimes weigh Ingredients when baking, but even then I deviate. I prefer working with a very wet dough for yeasted recipes.


I have an instant read thermometer too. I can't judge when meat is done without it. Roast chicken, especially, takes a lot longer than it should. 

When I make bread or noodles, I add flour until it feels right.


----------



## missie1

Hi Ladies,
As always this thread moves fast.  Happy New Year to everyone.  Ok now down to Bag Business. I have identified my bag/ wardrobe goals for this year. 

2021 Goals
-20 Bags total-this forces me to be selective on what I add.
-upgrade my travel crossbody bags. I like color and need few fun colors.
-stop saving my flaps for when I go out.  I’m carrying them even if I’m going to grocery store.
-Add two new bags to my collection
-add 2-3 bracelets to my jewelry collection


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> As always this thread moves fast.  Happy New Year to everyone.  Ok now down to Bag Business. I have identified my bag/ wardrobe goals for this year.
> 
> 2021 Goals
> -20 Bags total-this forces me to be selective on what I add.
> -upgrade my travel crossbody bags. I like color and need few fun colors.
> -stop saving my flaps for when I go out.  I’m carrying them even if I’m going to grocery store.
> -Add two new bags Ro my collection
> -add 2-3 bracelets to my jewelry collection


What two bags and what two bracelets are you thinking about ?


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> With all the cooking I've been doing, most of the old spices have been used up and replaced with new. I've gotten them organized and have an overflow space where I keep the new unopened jars. It is easy to determine what needs to be ordered.
> 
> I cleaned out the freezer last year when we had the challenge, also made an inventory of it on a spreadsheet so I can keep track. It still seems pretty full. Too much bread in there. It takes up a lot of room, but is handy when I want to make a sandwich.



The mysterious half loaves of bread from who knows when live in my freezer.


----------



## SakuraSakura

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> As always this thread moves fast.  Happy New Year to everyone.  Ok now down to Bag Business. I have identified my bag/ wardrobe goals for this year.
> 
> 2021 Goals
> -20 Bags total-this forces me to be selective on what I add.
> -upgrade my travel crossbody bags. I like color and need few fun colors.
> -stop saving my flaps for when I go out.  I’m carrying them even if I’m going to grocery store.
> -Add two new bags Ro my collection
> -add 2-3 bracelets to my jewelry collection



I love how we're all getting into the - wear whatever, whenever - spirit! From what we've collectively experienced in the past year all moments are equally sacred!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Jereni said:


> Happy happy birthday! I’m jealous, my husband only gets me flowers on my birthday... when I specifically tell him to.
> 
> On the other hand, he gives ‘amazing’ , ‘utilitarian’ gifts. Like one time - dryer balls. True story.





whateve said:


> My adult daughter is a pescatarian. I think it is due to taste rather than ethics. She will eat meat sauce on spaghetti and loves to go to In 'n' Out burgers when traveling.
> 
> I could never give up bacon! I love carbonara. DH won't eat it. He thinks pasta should have meat sauce but he will make an exception for aglio e olio. I make that for him often. He hates cheese so that is limiting.
> 
> When DH was in South Africa, he ordered spaghetti and was surprised to just get plain noodles. He asked for sauce, and the waiter said, "Oh, you're an American" and brought him a bottle of ketchup.



Well ketchup and noodles is an American classic...    Sketti is iconic.


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> What two bags and what two bracelets are you thinking about ?


Hermès Kelly 32-color to be determined
Chanel bag-placeholder for next release
VCA Alhambra wg mop
RG JUC


----------



## missie1

SakuraSakura said:


> I love how we're all getting into the - wear whatever, whenever - spirit! From what we've collectively experienced in the past year all moments are equally sacred!


Extremely.... I’m like what am I saving them for?   I have so much stuff I haven’t used it’s shameful


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hey,
> I´m happy to hear from you! Your new pochette is gorgeous!
> Enjoy it!
> Have a happy day!
> xxx



Aww thanks, cowgirlsboots! It's almost been a week since she ghosted me. It still hurts very badly. I'm experiencing disbelief, denial, betrayal... I'm feeling pretty messy. I did have an initial consultation with a therapist that went pretty good. My first appointment is on the 21st.


----------



## SakuraSakura

missie1 said:


> Extremely.... I’m like what am I saving them for?   I have so much stuff I haven’t used it’s shameful



I have one wallet in my collection that I haven't really used all that much. It's vernis and I'm painfully afraid of damaging it. While it is gorgeous I have toyed with selling it for something I'd feel more comfortable using.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> Hermès Kelly 32-color to be determined
> Chanel bag-placeholder for next release
> VCA Alhambra wg mop
> RG JUC


Sounds lovely! It’s so much fun deciding the specs of each new addition  cannot wait to see! ITA we should wear what we have. . . Even if it’s to run errands (I wear my six motif when sitting in bed typing TPF posts) However, I havent worn my so Chevron mini  in colder weather bc it looks weird over a shearling coat. 
@SakuraSakura, things will get better with time,a new i be,ive that karma will catch up to her. I love Vernis, but never bought any bc I am hard on my things. However, I sometimes keep the barely worn in my closet so as to prevent me from searching to replace them.


----------



## keodi

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> As always this thread moves fast.  Happy New Year to everyone.  Ok now down to Bag Business. I have identified my bag/ wardrobe goals for this year.
> 
> 2021 Goals
> -20 Bags total-this forces me to be selective on what I add.
> -upgrade my travel crossbody bags. I like color and need few fun colors.
> -stop saving my flaps for when I go out.  I’m carrying them even if I’m going to grocery store.
> -Add two new bags to my collection
> -add 2-3 bracelets to my jewelry collection


Happy new year to you too! welcome back!


----------



## missie1

SakuraSakura said:


> I have one wallet in my collection that I haven't really used all that much. It's vernis and I'm painfully afraid of damaging it. While it is gorgeous I have toyed with selling it for something I'd feel more comfortable using.


Just put your stuff in and carry for one week.  Then rotate so that way you get to enjoy and maintain at same time


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> Birthday weekend roses!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (though he gets me flowers every week)


Happy, happy birthday! Lovely flower!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

whateve said:


> I generally don't measure for a lot of my older dishes. Sometimes even when trying a new dish, I just go by feel. It isn't always consistent. Usually the first time I make something it is perfect, and the subsequent times I struggle to get the exact same combination.


I love an instant read thermometer too!


keodi said:


> I love it! it looks great on your wrist!
> 
> The pouch looks great with your bag!


Thank you!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

880 said:


> @SouthernPurseGal, love the oil slick watch!


Thank you!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> As always this thread moves fast.  Happy New Year to everyone.  Ok now down to Bag Business. I have identified my bag/ wardrobe goals for this year.
> 
> 2021 Goals
> -20 Bags total-this forces me to be selective on what I add.
> -upgrade my travel crossbody bags. I like color and need few fun colors.
> -stop saving my flaps for when I go out.  I’m carrying them even if I’m going to grocery store.
> -Add two new bags to my collection
> -add 2-3 bracelets to my jewelry collection


Love #3


----------



## JenJBS

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm kind of blown away and totally in love. And waterproof for swimming and washing sunscreen off with soap and water in summer!
> View attachment 4952575
> View attachment 4952576
> View attachment 4952577
> View attachment 4952579
> 
> 
> I added pics of the box because it's a shockingly NICE box. Just really nice, and I can't possibly throw it away even though I am the type of shopper who usually trashes everything when I buy something new with acoutrement.



It's fabulous!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

JenJBS said:


> It's fabulous!


Thank you! I'm bowled over and love it so much more than I expected.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Aww thanks, cowgirlsboots! It's almost been a week since she ghosted me. It still hurts very badly. I'm experiencing disbelief, denial, betrayal... I'm feeling pretty messy. I did have an initial consultation with a therapist that went pretty good. My first appointment is on the 21st.



Good luck for your therapy! I really hope it will help you heal!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Okay yes, the "$30-65 price range feels crazy cheap compared to designer" got me and I did buy so many items because they were cheap.
> 
> Yes...that's why I bought a dozen items last night with the same $700 that that prelovrd eBay  H Trim I shared would have cost....
> 
> I guess I look at Marco Massaccesi's price point and I'm like....yes please! And I've been thinking about a nice accessories bag and some belts for years.
> 
> I looked at the price point on Barrington gifts for custom monogrammed high quality items made in Dallas, TX and it also seems so cheap. I decided a set of little goodies to use in other bags would be a daily delight and felt worth it...and I didn't have a large light zippered tote so I got one in the same print/mono. But I've been mulling over their website on the fence about ordering for 3-4 years. I finally decided that I might as well *finally* scratch the itch and get all the items I want, for the price of one Massaccesi bag, for example.
> 
> And Jujube, well I don't carry diaper bags anymore but their quality for the price point is unreal if you appreciate the machine washable anit-microbial teflon coated nylon surfaces that you can throw in the wash (or dishwasher even, in the case of pouches used to keep snacks or a zippered insulated lunch bag or mini crossbody/bun bag used for dog walks for their treats and poop bags) and their items comes out looking brand new... I've been wanting to buy some organizational items and a backpack from them for years but have been waiting for a print I loved. Now I have found two, that coordinate, and a couple of new styles that jumped out at me to put them on so I feel it was an order years in the making as well.
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous



Wow, that was a well planned shopping splurge then! It´s great you were able to find everything you´d been wanting at once! I fish in shallower waters than you. Cheap to me is under 10 Euro and what you get for this usually is ... well, not worth keeping, so I keep away and wait for the chance to make a "big" purchase from time to time. 
Can´t wait to see what you bought. 

Thank-you! I really love the pearls.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> The mysterious half loaves of bread from who knows when live in my freezer.



...their cousins live in the back of mine...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow, that was a well planned shopping splurge then! It´s great you were able to find everything you´d been wanting at once!


I'm actually really excited to splurge a bit and get pouched up and organized inside my dear purses. And I cannot wait to travel again and need all different size luggage/bags!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

By the way we are going to look at a house and maybe make an offer on it tomorrow in twelve hours! Wish us luck that we absolutely love the house and that they accept our offer and we can move right in!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> I have one wallet in my collection that I haven't really used all that much. It's vernis and I'm painfully afraid of damaging it. While it is gorgeous I have toyed with selling it for something I'd feel more comfortable using.



Please put your things into the vernis wallet and try using it. It might hold up so much better than you think. Not long ago I bought a patent Dior New Lock bag and have been dragging it to the supermarket many times, because it turned out to be a practical bag and does not seem to mind being used. 

And a wallet generally is sitting safely inside a handbag and you are careful anyway when you take it out to pay for stuff. 

When I bought a new to me Dior Karenina wallet made of gorgeous soft leather I almost didn´t dare use it. But it had only been bought to replace my wallet of 5 years that had really started to look tired, so I put my things in and ever since have been using it. I checked it this afternoon- it´s still looking as new as it was when I received it. And it feels so good to use it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> By the way we are going to look at a house and maybe make an offer on it tomorrow in twelve hours! Wish us luck that we absolutely love the house and that they accept our offer and we can move right in!



Good Luck!


----------



## BowieFan1971

missie1 said:


> Just put your stuff in and carry for one week.  Then rotate so that way you get to enjoy and maintain at same time


I have a Pomme vernis wallet that is stunning! I use it but rotate it...too pretty to give up.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> By the way we are going to look at a house and maybe make an offer on it tomorrow in twelve hours! Wish us luck that we absolutely love the house and that they accept our offer and we can move right in!


Congrats on the new watch and good luck on the house!


----------



## Vintage Leather

SouthernPurseGal said:


> By the way we are going to look at a house and maybe make an offer on it tomorrow in twelve hours! Wish us luck that we absolutely love the house and that they accept our offer and we can move right in!


Best of luck on the house!


----------



## missie1

whateve said:


> I have a terrible time wearing my nice clothes now that I'm home all the time, cooking every day. For me, my nice clothes are everything that hasn't yet gotten stained. Pre-pandemic, I would wear nice clothes when we went somewhere and then almost always change into lounge clothes as soon as we got home. I can't see myself breaking out of this mindset.


I totally agree.  I take my clothes off soon as I get in house.  Doesn’t  matter if I’m going back out or not.  My loungewear gets major action.  I just don’t feel right laying around in my nice  pieces


----------



## missie1

papertiger said:


> Question for those of us wanting to shed a few bags over 2021:
> 
> We spend a lot of time discussing why we buy bags but not so much editing. I'd like to let go of at least 2 in Jan and that's just a beginning. Where do I start?
> 
> Doesn't have to be selling, could be just giving away.
> 
> What is you top priority for letting go of a bag?
> 
> 1. Not a wearable/pleasing colour
> 2. Use (or lack of)
> 3. Price (sell it now to accumulate funds or worry about depreciation of you wear first)
> 4. Worry about using because of delicacy
> 5. Too many of the same (style/colour/other)
> 6. Too worn (I'm laughing at myself because it's doubtful it will ever apply to me unless we're talking boots not bags)
> 7. Too dated
> 8. Too big/small/heavy (something we often don't discover until we use)
> 9. Too showy/plain/awful (file under 'what was I thinking)
> 10. Easy come easy go (done it's time and it was an extra)
> 11. Other reason (enlighten us).
> 12. To raise money for a certain cause (maybe favourite charity)
> 13. Biggest first (clear some space)
> 
> So far I'm thinking of a 1970s vintage cognac, saddle leather briefcase - heavy, but it's the kind of thing I could see myself buying again if I'm not careful. I don't know why I have such a thing for briefcases. I even have a folding one from Aquascutum I've never used (not getting rid of that one).
> 
> Another is small rust-brown, brass-studded '00s 'Domino' bag from Sonia Rykiel that weighs a ton. I have a black/silver one that's much lighter which I'm keeping. I'll never get anything like my money back from it but it's just too heavy and small for all day, and wrong colour for evening. Then again, I do love my Sonia Rykiel. Then, there's my blush nubuck Vivienne Westwood, on and off sale for years, it's _supposed_ to look aged, the problem is convincing others that is, they think it's just dirt but it was bought new like that, part of the 'punk' aesthetic design. I could give these to charity.
> 
> Last year I gave a lot of my mother's less personally precious pieces to a certain charity that does Ebay as well as a designer boutique rail and raised over £700 just with these bits (some fine jewellery in the mix). They seem to be able to sell better than me, and so long as someone gets money I'm not upset.  OT, but I just saw someone able to buy a BV for $15 from goodwill, if I gave a BV to charity I'd be furious if they only put it out for peanuts. The point of giving to charity is raise as much funds as possible for the cause, not just dump unwanted 'stuff'.


2, 4 & 7 for my serious bags- I have fine tuned them to point where I’m almost satisfied.   
10 for crossbody bags as I had  been settling instead of getting exactly what I want. Those were easy to sell or gift.


----------



## missie1

essiedub said:


> I can live with this mantra! But sadly, the space problem... I mean do any of you have bags that are just sitting on the floor of your dressing room?so embarrassing





880 said:


> I was thinking about your key themes, which happen to differ substantially from mine (I love reading about the way all of us differ far more than when we are all the same).
> 
> Function/style/lifestyle:
> re function and lifestyle even pre covid, a cc and sometimes phone in my cargo pants pocket and keys on a lanyard around my neck suit me very well. if I go out with DH, my bag may remain shut for the duration and so serve no actual function.
> 
> A key theme for me is universal aesthetics and closet placeholder function :
> 1. Does it serve as finishing punctuation for an outfit ( thereby encouraging me to utilize more RTW;
> 2. is the silhouette flattering and well proportioned;
> 3. Is it a platonic ideal of whatever category of bag (top handle; hobo; shoulder; crossbody; tote;
> 4. Does it’s presence in my closet render me bag content (no roving eye for a replacement
> 
> a period of 12 months of disuse is too short. I’ve purged items in the past using the 12 month cut off and deeply regretted it. whatever period of time one assigns is inversely correlated to how much space one has in the closet.
> 
> @jblended, agree. If an item will be an older version of me, then it stays.
> 
> i agree with @doni ‘s test: your themes, whatever they are, should answer the question is it me, and with @Purses & Perfumes, that our closets will have gaps and continually evolve. . . It’s about the process, not necessarily the end result.
> 
> re @PaperTigers passing on the barenia vibrato with oil stain, I would ask, did you have a trusted friendly leather professional (who knows your taste well) render a quick opinion as to the oil stain
> 
> I can go years without buying certain categories (sometimes it takes that long to resolve in my head exactly what I think I should want). And, I don’t shop when I feel discontented with myself (weight, out side stress, turmoil, etc) in my own head. So, when all the conditions are right, i tend to acquire rapidly.  Since I buy mindfully, sustainably, and responsibly during the acquisition cycles, my wardrobe naturally shapes itself ( number, items, colors, types). As I grow older, I doubt that I’ll want or have much more than 25 of an item. . . But they will be the right item that will evolve with me in years to come.


OMG your points listed are exactly the process I use when evaluating my collection.  You expressed it so precise which I never articulate as well when writing.  I love your statement that our closets will have gaps.  It seems that I’m always fine tuning some aspect of my wardrobe or jewelry.  This fine tuning is quite expensive lol


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> It seems that I’m always fine tuning some aspect of my wardrobe or jewelry. This fine tuning is quite expensive lol


Thank you so much for your kind words! ITA re the expensive fine tuning and with you and @whateve re taking RTW off as soon as I get home too! That’s what house clothes are for  My allergist also recommended that I shed outside clothes and shoes asap once indoors (Bc of pollen and outdoor irritants).  He also said I should always wear a hat to keep pollen from get turn into my hair. Even though I love hats, I sometimes just wear a hoodie.
@SouthernPurseGal, fingers crossed for you re the house! So exciting!

Edit @doni, we need a pic of you in D &D with jewelry for the zoom calls


----------



## doni

@SakuraSakura , the feeling of rejection is hard. Good for you for taking the steps to help you heal, which will happen in good time!



missie1 said:


> I totally agree.  I take my clothes off soon as I get in house.  Doesn’t  matter if I’m going back out or not.  My loungewear gets major action.  I just don’t feel right laying around in my nice  pieces



I think it makes a difference if you are working when home. During my working hours, I may have conference calls (plus zoom calls with family and friends!) and even if not, I try to dress properly. It may not be the same as when I went to an office:  I am not wearing heels and only very occasionally put on a blazer, but wearing ’outside’ clothes and shoes instead of loungewear makes me feel more motivated and focused. For Spring I want to try to wear the combo blazer+tee more at home, although I am not sure it will work...

The other thing is the revaluation of loungewear that’s happening with this ongoing situation. I have discovered these oversized cotton boyfriend lougewear shirts from my favorite pijama brand, Desmond & Dempsey. They are comfy and wash well and I am not afraid to wear them when I cook and the like. But they are also smart enough to wear for a conference call, them being shirts plus the details (contrasting plackets, embroidered breast pockets and cuffs...) and easy to dress up with jewelry for the screen. So I am becoming a bit more lazy about switching outfits, not sure that is a good thing?


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm kind of blown away and totally in love. And waterproof for swimming and washing sunscreen off with soap and water in summer!
> View attachment 4952575
> View attachment 4952576
> View attachment 4952577
> View attachment 4952579
> 
> 
> I added pics of the box because it's a shockingly NICE box. Just really nice, and I can't possibly throw it away even though I am the type of shopper who usually trashes everything when I buy something new with acoutrement.


Looks wonderful on you.


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> As always this thread moves fast.  Happy New Year to everyone.  Ok now down to Bag Business. I have identified my bag/ wardrobe goals for this year.
> 
> 2021 Goals
> -20 Bags total-this forces me to be selective on what I add.
> -upgrade my travel crossbody bags. I like color and need few fun colors.
> -stop saving my flaps for when I go out.  I’m carrying them even if I’m going to grocery store.
> -Add two new bags to my collection
> -add 2-3 bracelets to my jewelry collection


Welcome back missie1 ! Great goals!


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Thanks for the nice words! Yes I’m 5’9 and while that makes a lot of crossbody bags sit a little higher than I’d like, the WOCs from Chanel have always been a nice fit.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so jealous of this. My Christmas decorations are still in a bunch of cardboard boxes. I love organizing so I really should get on top of the whole plastic bin thing.
> 
> In terms of bag challenges, today I’m going for #3 - putting a bag to shed in the shed?  Not sure if I follow the title there but this is a bag I’ve been thinking of letting go, which is my other PS chain wallet.
> 
> I bought it used and it’s getting pretty beat up at this point, plus I’ve never been a huge fan of the thin chain on it. But trying it as a waist bag and while this isn’t the right coat to wear with a waist bag (since it doesn’t stay closed on its own), I’m sort of liking the look.
> 
> View attachment 4952095


I totally like the look!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> By the way we are going to look at a house and maybe make an offer on it tomorrow in twelve hours! Wish us luck that we absolutely love the house and that they accept our offer and we can move right in!


Fingers crossed you get the house.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> You are welcome to come over anytime, once we are allowed to have people over. We’re still in no social gatherings indoors and outdoors.
> And thanks for sharing I am not alone cleaning out my mom’s stuff.
> Sorry to hear of DH’s emergency visit after chopping peppers.
> 
> Edited to add ... and put out more food and drink for our imaginary gathering ... carrying of those special bags we bought for our imaginary lifestyle encouraged
> 
> Yes and we’ll reserve a special place setting for the birthday girl complete with a tiara! Everyone is welcome to join in! I think I feel inspired to throw some impromptu steak nachos together with salsa and guacamole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Vintage Leather
> 
> Yay, it looks like a terrific bag!


If there is food involved, count me in. Love to eat, don't love to cook.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> There was a very run down Hermes bag on our ebay last week- I guess it was a trim. The quality looked amazing even in the sorry state this bag was.
> I turned my head on, perfectly knew I could rehab it, but it is not my style and turned the computer off!
> It sold for under 150€. No non-buyer´s remorse!


Well, your rehab skills bring a lot of otherwise impossible bags into possibility. So I salute your resistance!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> It needs touch up and sealant, but here is the other bag I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painted yesterday.


Looks great!


----------



## Lake Effect

papertiger said:


> I like the sound of your freezer !


It’s been great. Because it’s a small freezer, it feels much more functional! Over the last year, I have been getting more take out and prepared foods, and then eating the leftovers the next day (instead of freezing them). I do have a frozen container of soup I made in the summer with zucchini, a quintessential summer soup for me, that I will plan to have at the next stretch of gray winter weather!


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> What is wrong with cardboard boxes? Genuine question!


Cardboard boxes are fine but these were about 20 years old, starting to fall apart, didn't let me see what was in there, and it all just needed a real go-through and resorting. Somehow the see-through plastic bins just look fresher to me.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> As we have been talking a fair bit of jewellery I´d really like to show off the pearls DH gifted me on New Year´s Eve. He had been going through his grandfather´s old cupboard, remembered there was a secret compartment and found them.
> He doesn´t know how old they are, but are likely to have belonged to his grandmother. I´m not sure whether they are even the real thing, but they have a great sentimental value. They were in a box together with a coin from the Vatican, a memento of his grandparent´s trip in 1953.
> 
> View attachment 4952195


Fabulous story!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> I would like to check out what other goodies might be found in your freezer- it sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> Wow, I remember you sharing this bag last year. I love the contrast interior, fantastic combination on your GP
> 
> Great picture and outfit, the styling with your scarf, coat, boots and bag - picture perfect!


Thanks so much. I also love the colors - I need to carry it!


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> Welcome back missie1 ! Great goals!


Hey DC.  Let’s see if I can stay this year lol


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Happy birthday! I love your birthday weekend idea, and the fact that you have a plan!
> 
> I Enjoy seeing your new bag it's beautiful!
> 
> I didn't even think about that at the time, the bag has a cut that started out small but somehow got bigger. Thank you, The Trim hands down my favourite style from Hermes. I prefer the trim I, the slouch Clemence molds to my body. The price increases on the GST prior to Chanel discontinuing it was triple what I paid back in 2001!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> thank you!
> 
> Beautiful bag, I'm in love with the colour!
> 
> Great job! I had this bag, exact same style just in the colour black. my sister borrowed it, but I never got it back.
> 
> Thank you, the colour is called rouge vif! a bright red
> 
> Thank you, same here I prefer the hermes trim I over the T II as well, and I prefer the Gucci Bouvier over the Jackie. I had the fabric version of the bouvier, and I vowed some day, I would like to add an all back leather version to the fabric Gucci bouvier I once owned.
> 
> Sounds lovely i'd love to see a pic!
> 
> It's beautiful, I hope your eye is doing better.
> 
> me too! I usually add an egg with mine, I love it! I also on a low carb diet so I eat it sparingly, more like a treat every now and again.
> 
> very nice! I love the red interior a nice pick me up.
> 
> I enjoyed this post very insightful reading!
> 
> I would feel like I was in a zombie apocalypse too, I hope you come up with a solution soon!
> 
> Alcatra sounds delish!
> 
> this is rouge vif Clemence leather
> 
> I do this as well, it's so much easier!
> 
> I love the history behind your beautiful gift!
> 
> lucky lady! The roses are beautiful.


MMMMM. Rouge vif. So gorgeous!!!


----------



## momasaurus

missie1 said:


> Hermès Kelly 32-color to be determined
> Chanel bag-placeholder for next release
> VCA Alhambra wg mop
> RG JUC


We are here to help! And to live vicariously.


----------



## Lake Effect

More bags said:


> I would like to check out what other goodies might be found in your freezer- it sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> Wow, I remember you sharing this bag last year. I love the contrast interior, fantastic combination on your GP
> 
> Great picture and outfit, the styling with your scarf, coat, boots and bag - picture perfect!


Lol, to be honest, lots of packages of chicken. I would buy a package of cooked or uncooked chicken, use  part of it, rewrap the rest, put it a ziplock bag and in the freezer it went. One supermarket makes a very good rotisserie chicken and I found a whole one in the back! Either smalls bags of dif vegetables or half opened large bags. I got a tip from a coworker to use onion soup (I like Progresso) and add frozen vegetables to it. That was perfect for colder dreary days. Also smaller containers of chicken broth I made from boiling up the carcasses from rotisserie chicken.
And little bits of stuff that just got tossed out.


----------



## missie1

doni said:


> @SakuraSakura , the feeling of rejection is hard. Good for you for taking the steps to help you heal, which will happen in good time!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it makes a difference if you are working when home. During my working hours, I may have conference calls (plus zoom calls with family and friends!) and even if not, I try to dress properly. It may not be the same as when I went to an office:  I am not wearing heels and only very occasionally put on a blazer, but wearing ’outside’ clothes and shoes instead of loungewear makes me feel more motivated and focused. For Spring I want to try to wear the combo blazer+tee more at home, although I am not sure it will work...
> 
> The other thing is the revaluation of loungewear that’s happening with this ongoing situation. I have discovered these oversized cotton boyfriend lougewear shirts from my favorite pijama brand, Desmond & Dempsey. They are comfy and wash well and I am not afraid to wear them when I cook and the like. But they are also smart enough to wear for a conference call, them being shirts plus the details (contrasting plackets, embroidered breast pockets and cuffs...) and easy to dress up with jewelry for the screen. So I am becoming a bit more lazy about switching outfits, not sure that is a good thing


Oh these shirts sound amazing.   I’m going to go check them out.  Working from home I rarely have zoom meetings so I’m saved from the camera.  I do wear  lounge pjs daily in great patterns and prints as it makes me feel put together in house


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh great now I need a white boyfriend shirt immediately.


----------



## missie1

momasaurus said:


> We are here to help! And to live vicariously.


So I have been going back and forth over this Kelly for few years.  Then I decided I also wanted a pink Togo Birkin 30.  Then of course came the color choices.  Then my sissy and I decided to do a freeze starting on 1/1 for all spending and save everything till 3/31.  This is huge for us both.  So with the limitation coming and my new life is short attitude I found Birkin from Anns and purchased around Christmas.  She came after new year but hey she was paid for before the ban.   We have Hermès store opening about 20 mins from my house sometime this year. I plan to get rapport with salesperson and get my Kelly. I’m thinking I want a colbalt blue, green,  or gold. Would love are your thoughts on this as well as leather choices.  
As soon as we come off ban I plan to get bracelet.  We might go to Vegas for our birthdays if pandemic has receded and I will get bracelet there.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Yup, I bought it. 

Saved eighteen dollars by using code #SUNDAYJIGGLE @missie1 
I work from home too, and do have zooms. And I am the one who cooks. Looking great after being washed frequently is key for me. And I'm a sucker for high quality luxe every day type things like this, that's pure self indulgence and no else needs to know how nice you're treating yourself with these little indulgences. Mwahahahah


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

A SUCKER. That's the main point. I'm an absolute *sucker*.


----------



## Jereni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm actually really excited to splurge a bit and get pouched up and organized inside my dear purses. And I cannot wait to travel again and need all different size luggage/bags!



Omg SAME. I’m out looking at larger crossbody bags, pouches, passport holders... got a gorgeous new toiletries case from Tumi the other day. 

There was a stunning iridescent passport holder on Fashionphile and it sold like yesterday - I’m so sad.


	

		
			
		

		
	
Apparently others are on the same sort of hunt!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## missie1

Just checked them out. I like but can’t buy until April 1.  Is it the “His shirt for Her” ?


----------



## dcooney4

After today challenge number one will be complete. I will have worn all three Christmas bags twice.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good Luck!


Good luck!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Cardboard boxes are fine but these were about 20 years old, starting to fall apart, didn't let me see what was in there, and it all just needed a real go-through and resorting. Somehow the see-through plastic bins just look fresher to me.


Just an FYI....cardboard boxes can attract termites and roaches, one of which can damage your house, the other your items and health. 

Plastic boxes are the way to go, especially if you are placing them in a garage or basement along the walls. They are also rodent-proof.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> By the way we are going to look at a house and maybe make an offer on it tomorrow in twelve hours! Wish us luck that we absolutely love the house and that they accept our offer and we can move right in!


Good luck!!!! I live in Alpharetta/Johns Creek, northeast of Atlanta. Where is it?


----------



## Lake Effect

I found myself browsing online listings this morning. I found a listing for a large Saddle bag, NYC Coach bag, a style I have, in a color I have the hots for. Really low starting bid, few watchers. Get the drift?? Despite a noticeable stain on the back, I thought, I can get this bag. But then I thought, I don’t like that the style doesn’t have a closure, just a flap. The one I have is Rust, a HG that is gorgeous. Ergo, getting another bag in this style is not on my wishlist. Also, I am stalled on a rehab now. Do I want another bag to rehab now?
Thank you to this thread . I’m not on a ban, but I want to curb impulse buys. I _know_ another Coach bag made in the NYC loft, diamond in the rough, will come along for me to refurbish  I have bought many!  It will be exactly what I want and my collection of bags will be better organized (my goal is to get them better organized & optimally stored) so there will be a nice neat spot for it. This is what I really want!!!
I posted the listing on the Coach rehab thread, possibly another rehabber there will score it!


----------



## papertiger

Lake Effect said:


> It’s been great. Because it’s a small freezer, it feels much more functional! Over the last year, I have been getting more take out and prepared foods, and then eating the leftovers the next day (instead of freezing them). I do have a frozen container of soup I made in the summer with zucchini, a quintessential summer soup for me, that I will plan to have at the next stretch of gray winter weather!



 

I want to get a new, efficient, small freezer too. 

Just to update everyone, I went to the supermarket this morning and it was OK, better than last time. I didn't go to a bigger store because I didn't want to stand in the freezing cold for 30 mins queueing to go in (Sat night is the quietest time for supermarkets IMO). I went to a fairly small one that tends to get overlooked.  Some of you that the UK is having same problems importing as well as the Covid crisis. This extends to problems between Northern Ireland and the rest of Britain. 

No wholemeal flour but I found nearly everything else I wanted including 'Italian blend' ground coffee, fruit tea, eggs, reasonably priced muesli etc. I'm with those that feel happier when the larder is organised but fuller. I won't have to revert to type and cook spaghetti a la ketchup - for a while at least. 

BTW, thanks to those who gave their annotates about that well-known E European 'dish', I loved hearing about the variations. Both my parents would have rather starved than cook/serve/eat it but we, the kids didn't mind at all


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> Good luck!!!! I live in Alpharetta/Johns Creek, northeast of Atlanta. Where is it?


What?? I've been posting for months asking if anyone lives in Atlanta, since I found out I'm about to move there. I am looking at a house in Northern Atlanta suburbs too! But northwest. Anyways I would love to have an outdoor coffee or dog park meet up at/near Avalon outdoor shopping area that I've heard so much about in Alpharetta!!!  In other words, I don't know a soul in Georgia!


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Omg SAME. I’m out looking at larger crossbody bags, pouches, passport holders... got a gorgeous new toiletries case from Tumi the other day.
> 
> There was a stunning iridescent passport holder on Fashionphile and it sold like yesterday - I’m so sad.
> View attachment 4952956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently others are on the same sort of hunt!



As you say, everybody seems to look for the same special item 'all of a sudden'. When one turns-up at an OK price it's pounce or...    One_ will_ come to you one day, I know it. It's happened to me so often with different bags/SLGs , and I always find one a better version, in better condition or for a better price.


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> Plastic boxes are the way to go, especially if you are placing them in a garage or basement along the walls. They are also rodent-*resistant*.



You might have more civilized rats than I do. While I was across the country working, my little cottage was attacked by fruit-rats, who ate my pipes, plastic and cardboard totes, and candles. 

That of course lead to flooding, destroying my massive antique Persian rug, a good bit of my kitchen, and most my floors.

I discovered it when I was in the process of buying a house and moving, and we were trying to figure out why everything was wet. And, of course, insurance doesn’t cover rodent damage.

Just another fun 2020 experience


----------



## BowieFan1971

Lake Effect said:


> I found myself browsing online listings this morning. I found a listing for a large Saddle bag, NYC Coach bag, a style I have, in a color I have the hots for. Really low starting bid, few watchers. Get the drift?? Despite a noticeable stain on the back, I thought, I can get this bag. But then I thought, I don’t like that the style doesn’t have a closure, just a flap. The one I have is Rust, a HG that is gorgeous. Ergo, getting another bag in this style is not on my wishlist. Also, I am stalled on a rehab now. Do I want another bag to rehab now?
> Thank you to this thread . I’m not on a ban, but I want to curb impulse buys. I _know_ another Coach bag made in the NYC loft, diamond in the rough, will come along for me to refurbish  I have bought many!  It will be exactly what I want and my collection of bags will be better organized (my goal is to get them better organized & optimally stored) so there will be a nice neat spot for it. This is what I really want!!!
> I posted the listing on the Coach rehab thread, possibly another rehabber there will score it!


Yes, there will be another!!!!! Try picking up the stalled rehab...challenging bags make for the most satisfying saves!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Well, your rehab skills bring a lot of otherwise impossible bags into possibility. So I salute your resistance!



Thank-you! I have to admit I was tempted, but only by the name, to own an Hermes piece... I´m really proud of myself that I didn´t give in to a purchase of an item I do not particularly see myself using. Somebody else will be truly happy about the bargain. I wait until something that really matches my prey pattern comes into sight. 
Pre-TPF and especially this thread I wouldn´t have been able to resist. So thank-you all for educating me!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> There was a very run down Hermes bag on our ebay last week- I guess it was a trim. The quality looked amazing even in the sorry state this bag was.
> I turned my head on, perfectly knew I could rehab it, but it is not my style and turned the computer off!
> It sold for under 150€. No non-buyer´s remorse!



Well done


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> As always this thread moves fast.  Happy New Year to everyone.  Ok now down to Bag Business. I have identified my bag/ wardrobe goals for this year.
> 
> 2021 Goals
> -20 Bags total-this forces me to be selective on what I add.
> -upgrade my travel crossbody bags. I like color and need few fun colors.
> -stop saving my flaps for when I go out.  I’m carrying them even if I’m going to grocery store.
> -Add two new bags to my collection
> -add 2-3 bracelets to my jewelry collection


Hi Missie  great to have you back! Fantastic goals, this is my favourite,
*stop saving my flaps for when I go out.  I’m carrying them even if I’m going to grocery store.*


missie1 said:


> Hermès Kelly 32-color to be determined
> Chanel bag-placeholder for next release
> VCA Alhambra wg mop
> RG JUC


Delicious planned goodies!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> If there is food involved, count me in. Love to eat, don't love to cook.


Come on over, it’s a virtual party! 


dcooney4 said:


> After today challenge number one will be complete. I will have worn all three Christmas bags twice.


Outstanding dc! 


Vintage Leather said:


> You might have more civilized rats than I do. While I was across the country working, my little cottage was attacked by fruit-rats, who ate my pipes, plastic and cardboard totes, and candles.
> 
> That of course lead to flooding, destroying my massive antique Persian rug, a good bit of my kitchen, and most my floors.
> 
> I discovered it when I was in the process of buying a house and moving, and we were trying to figure out why everything was wet. And, of course, insurance doesn’t cover rodent damage.
> 
> Just another fun 2020 experience


Ack, that is absolutely awful. I am sorry that happened to you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

My DH and I were having a conversation and the topic of DJ Khaled and his colour changing LV bag came up, I had to google this,
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...r-changing-Louis-Vuitton-bag-gifted-wife.html

The conversation turned to LV bags I have owned. My DH mentioned he was surprised I sold “that one with the flowers on it and the denim one. *Next time you are thinking about letting go of a bag you should consult me.”* What the what?  I didn’t think he really paid much attention to the bags I carried and that he had his favourites. I have been missing the LV Roses Speedy. It filled the fun bag slot in my wardrobe. I let it go because I wasn’t wearing it frequently, I had many other bags to choose from, it was a hand carry bag and at the time I let it go my two DS were younger and I needed to be hands free when we went out. Fast forward to today, well yesterday, and it would have gone great with what I was wearing on a bleak, grey, winter day.  Lesson learned, I guess I can now include my DH as a second set of eyes before letting go of a bag. If only I had known!

I have reconsidered a 12 month no usage rule I previously proposed and I am personally throwing that out the window for my closet. I didn’t carry my MIL’s hand me down vintage snakeskin clutch at all in 2020 (and 2020 is not representative). My DH said I like the feeling of purging things, yes, I feel good afterwards. I think I will take a more considered approach in the future. @papertiger, @880, @doni, @Vintage Leather and @momasaurus have spoken about keeping those special pieces that are exquisite, perfect punctuation to an outfit, outstanding art pieces, etc. even if they are not worn often. I may be late to learn this, mistakes were made and lessons were learned! #still-learning


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Lol, to be honest, lots of packages of chicken. I would buy a package of cooked or uncooked chicken, use  part of it, rewrap the rest, put it a ziplock bag and in the freezer it went. One supermarket makes a very good rotisserie chicken and I found a whole one in the back! Either smalls bags of dif vegetables or half opened large bags. I got a tip from a coworker to use onion soup (I like Progresso) and add frozen vegetables to it. That was perfect for colder dreary days. Also smaller containers of chicken broth I made from boiling up the carcasses from rotisserie chicken.
> And little bits of stuff that just got tossed out.


I always buy chicken in the maxi packs, make a meal and freeze the rest, individually wrapping all the pieces. Then it is easy to pull out exactly what I need. I make a lot of salads with chicken, so one frozen boneless chicken breast can be sliced into grillable pieces.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My DH and I were having a conversation and the topic of DJ Khaled and his colour changing LV bag came up, I had to google this,
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...r-changing-Louis-Vuitton-bag-gifted-wife.html
> 
> The conversation turned to LV bags I have owned. My DH mentioned he was surprised I sold “that one with the flowers on it and the denim one. *Next time you are thinking about letting go of a bag you should consult me.”* What the what? I didn’t think he really paid much attention to the bags I carried and that he had his favourites. I have been missing the LV Roses Speedy. It filled the fun bag slot in my wardrobe. I let it go because I wasn’t wearing it frequently, I had many other bags to choose from, it was a hand carry bag and at the time I let it go my two DS were younger and I needed to be hands free when we went out. Fast forward to today, well yesterday, and it would have gone great with what I was wearing on a bleak, grey winter day. Lesson learned, I guess I can now include my DH as a second set of eyes before letting go of a bag. If only I had known!
> 
> I have reconsidered a 12 month no usage rule I previously proposed and I am personally throwing that out the window for my closet. I didn’t carry my MIL’s hand me down vintage snakeskin clutch at all in 2020 (and 2020 is not representative). My DH said I like the feeling of purging things, yes, I feel good afterwards. I think I will take a more considered approach in the future. @papertiger, @880, @doni, @Vintage Leather and @momasaurus have spoken about keeping those special pieces that are exquisite, perfect punctuation to an outfit, outstanding art pieces, etc. even if they are not worn often. I can say I may be late to learn this, mistakes were made and lessons were learned! #still-learning
> 
> View attachment 4953173
> View attachment 4953174


I only use that rule for less expensive everyday type bags. The one year rule goes out the window with bags I adore, even if rarely worn.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I only use that rule for less expensive everyday type bags. The one year rule goes out the window with bags I adore, even if rarely worn.


That makes total sense to me - I 100% agree with you!


----------



## Hazzelnut

papertiger said:


> I want to get a new, efficient, small freezer too.
> 
> Just to update everyone, I went to the supermarket this morning and it was OK, better than last time. I didn't go to a bigger store because I didn't want to stand in the freezing cold for 30 mins queueing to go in (Sat night is the quietest time for supermarkets IMO). I went to a fairly small one that tends to get overlooked.  Some of you that the UK is having same problems importing as well as the Covid crisis. This extends to problems between Northern Ireland and the rest of Britain.
> 
> No wholemeal flour but I found nearly everything else I wanted including 'Italian blend' ground coffee, fruit tea, eggs, reasonably priced muesli etc. I'm with those that feel happier when the larder is organised but fuller. I won't have to revert to type and cook spaghetti a la ketchup - for a while at least.
> 
> BTW, thanks to those who gave their annotates about that well-known E European 'dish', I loved hearing about the variations. Both my parents would have rather starved than cook/serve/eat it but we, the kids didn't mind at all



Tell me about it, I’m in Northern Ireland and it’s an absolute nightmare at the moment. I rely on supermarket deliveries and it was bad before. This is a whole new level!


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> keeping those special pieces that are exquisite, perfect punctuation to an outfit, outstanding art pieces, etc. even if they are not worn often. I may be late to learn this, mistakes were made and lessons were learned! #still-learning


It’s never too late! I think that’s also great that your DH loves your bags too! Sometimes you love something so much, you end up searching for another one ans buying it back (once or twice). It’s a hard lesson to learn bc, as you rightly point out, it does feel great to purge your closet. I buy multiples of the same style, and it’s tempting to purge the one you havent worn in the last, cough, five years. Before covid, every time my mom had an occasion to borrow a bag, I was always like, how about borrowing a metallic reissue? i love them, but rarely wear them anymore, so I figured if someone did, it would count as to my cost per wear.

The only issue is that the cost of replacement has grown exponentially which is why I wait for summer doldrums or other low season times to buy. IMO, though prices of classic Chanel’s and certain H have skyrocketed, they aren’t moving much, and there are loads of relatively well priced kelly style Gucci’s, Diors, or Cartier’s, or seasonal Chanel and non grail H (bolide, massai, trims, early evelynes, dalvys, halzans, larger lindys — Brand JFA has a 30 Lindy croc touch for less than the price of a standard one;   the list goes on. . .) I’m also amazed at how relatively inexpensive certain BVs or some LVs are bc of gorgeous patina or darkened handles (I send my bags with darkened handles to @docride to lighten) or brands like Bulgari, Reed krakoff, Devi kroll, etc. etc. (Some of these bags are still quite expensive, I just mean that they are relative deals compared to list price). 

@whateve, I try to cook smaller cuts especially from frozen. I find the step of thawing to be inconvenient when DH cannot decide what he wants to eat until last minute  @Hazzelnut, hope the grocery supplies become more available to you soon! If I were anywhere close, I’d send you some! Hugs


----------



## Hazzelnut

880 said:


> @Hazzelnut, hope the grocery supplies become more available to you soon! If I were anywhere close, I’d send you some! Hugs



Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

Hello everyone! Just a quick post to say I'm back.  Thank you for the well-wishes on the 2020 thread, and sorry I wasn't able to respond personally.

I went up to a major medical center on December 17th for surgery on my spine, and I'm still recuperating. It's been a long, slow process with a few unanticipated bumps along the way. My surgeon has told me that I'm not permitted to BLT (bend, lift, or twist) until the middle of March, so one of my goals in 2021 is definitely PATIENCE!!! 

At the moment, shopping anywhere *other* than my closet isn't interesting me. Since I'm not permitted to carry anything but the smallest of my handbags, I'm not lusting after anything. And the new Hermès scarves aren't making me drool, either. But all this might change once I've had some sessions with a physical therapist and regained my core strength. Who knows… maybe the physical therapist will give me some exercises to strengthen my shopping muscles! 

In the meantime, I probably won't be posting anything from my existing collection. I'll be more in the "lurk & like" mode. But I'll definitely be around. This is my favorite thread on tPF!


----------



## 880

glad you are out of the hospital and recuperating @ElainePG ! You were very missed! Good luck with the physical therapist! And, stay safe in CA!  Hugs
P.S. Donna Tartes goldfinch and the queens gambit are still on my to do reading list. Not sure why I’m hesitating since I loved a Secrt History, hopefully you will have time to catch up on your reading list. (I saved your recommendations from 2020 Thread 
@BowieFan1971, so glad you found drapes at such a good deal! The living room Amer over sounds like a lot of fun! Hugs


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

ElainePG said:


> Hello everyone! Just a quick post to say I'm back.  Thank you for the well-wishes on the 2020 thread, and sorry I wasn't able to respond personally.
> 
> I went up to a major medical center on December 17th for surgery on my spine, and I'm still recuperating. It's been a long, slow process with a few unanticipated bumps along the way. My surgeon has told me that I'm not permitted to BLT (bend, lift, or twist) until the middle of March, so one of my goals in 2021 is definitely PATIENCE!!!
> 
> At the moment, shopping anywhere *other* than my closet isn't interesting me. Since I'm not permitted to carry anything but the smallest of my handbags, I'm not lusting after anything. And the new Hermès scarves aren't making me drool, either. But all this might change once I've had some sessions with a physical therapist and regained my core strength. Who knows… maybe the physical therapist will give me some exercises to strengthen my shopping muscles!
> 
> In the meantime, I probably won't be posting anything from my existing collection. I'll be more in the "lurk & like" mode. But I'll definitely be around. This is my favorite thread on tPF!


so nice to hear from you. glad you are on the mend!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Hello everyone! Just a quick post to say I'm back.  Thank you for the well-wishes on the 2020 thread, and sorry I wasn't able to respond personally.
> 
> I went up to a major medical center on December 17th for surgery on my spine, and I'm still recuperating. It's been a long, slow process with a few unanticipated bumps along the way. My surgeon has told me that I'm not permitted to BLT (bend, lift, or twist) until the middle of March, so one of my goals in 2021 is definitely PATIENCE!!!
> 
> At the moment, shopping anywhere *other* than my closet isn't interesting me. Since I'm not permitted to carry anything but the smallest of my handbags, I'm not lusting after anything. And the new Hermès scarves aren't making me drool, either. But all this might change once I've had some sessions with a physical therapist and regained my core strength. Who knows… maybe the physical therapist will give me some exercises to strengthen my shopping muscles!
> 
> In the meantime, I probably won't be posting anything from my existing collection. I'll be more in the "lurk & like" mode. But I'll definitely be around. This is my favorite thread on tPF!


Get better soon!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Did not touch the Burberry trench yesterday, but I did find and buy new curtains yesterday online for less than it would have cost me for the fabric to make some. I was looking around the living room Friday night and decided it looked flat. My DH had everything in shades of brown and tan when so moved in and I am a color person. It took 3 years of working color in but now he likes it and trusts me. When I said I wanted to add some color...pillows, curtains, accents like vases...and asked him what he thought, he said “Sounds good. Put it on the Visa.” I about fell out...he didn’t ask for specifics or for any kind of approval like he once would have, just “put it on the card.” When I told him I found curtains, he didn’t even ask to see them, just said “That’s great!” I am only probably going to spend $100-125 on this since I will thrift the little things like vases and stuff and use paint and repurpose/rehome to work with what I have. I am excited! Only downside is the curtains will take 3-4 weeks to get here. 



I DID achieve my objective for today...my facial is done and I have a glow. My mani/pedi is done and all my nails are classic red. Now all I have to do is relax....


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Hello everyone! Just a quick post to say I'm back.  Thank you for the well-wishes on the 2020 thread, and sorry I wasn't able to respond personally.
> 
> I went up to a major medical center on December 17th for surgery on my spine, and I'm still recuperating. It's been a long, slow process with a few unanticipated bumps along the way. My surgeon has told me that I'm not permitted to BLT (bend, lift, or twist) until the middle of March, so one of my goals in 2021 is definitely PATIENCE!!!
> 
> At the moment, shopping anywhere *other* than my closet isn't interesting me. Since I'm not permitted to carry anything but the smallest of my handbags, I'm not lusting after anything. And the new Hermès scarves aren't making me drool, either. But all this might change once I've had some sessions with a physical therapist and regained my core strength. Who knows… maybe the physical therapist will give me some exercises to strengthen my shopping muscles!
> 
> In the meantime, I probably won't be posting anything from my existing collection. I'll be more in the "lurk & like" mode. But I'll definitely be around. This is my favorite thread on tPF!



Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Hello everyone! Just a quick post to say I'm back.  Thank you for the well-wishes on the 2020 thread, and sorry I wasn't able to respond personally.
> 
> I went up to a major medical center on December 17th for surgery on my spine, and I'm still recuperating. It's been a long, slow process with a few unanticipated bumps along the way. My surgeon has told me that I'm not permitted to BLT (bend, lift, or twist) until the middle of March, so one of my goals in 2021 is definitely PATIENCE!!!
> 
> At the moment, shopping anywhere *other* than my closet isn't interesting me. Since I'm not permitted to carry anything but the smallest of my handbags, I'm not lusting after anything. And the new Hermès scarves aren't making me drool, either. But all this might change once I've had some sessions with a physical therapist and regained my core strength. Who knows… maybe the physical therapist will give me some exercises to strengthen my shopping muscles!
> 
> In the meantime, I probably won't be posting anything from my existing collection. I'll be more in the "lurk & like" mode. But I'll definitely be around. This is my favorite thread on tPF!


Glad to hear from you! I'm happy to hear you are on the mend. I do understand the need for patience. Every day you are one step closer to being recovered.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> It’s never too late! I think that’s also great that your DH loves your bags too! Sometimes you love something so much, you end up searching for another one ans buying it back (once or twice). It’s a hard lesson to learn bc, as you rightly point out, it does feel great to purge your closet. I buy multiples of the same style, and it’s tempting to purge the one you havent worn in the last, cough, five years. Before covid, every time my mom had an occasion to borrow a bag, I was always like, how about borrowing a metallic reissue? i love them, but rarely wear them, so I figured if someone did, it would count as to my cost per wear.
> The only issue is that the cost of replacement has grown exponentially which is why I wait for summer doldrums or other low season times to buy. IMO, though prices of classic Chanel’s and certain H have skyrocketed, they aren’t moving much, and there are loads of kelly style Gucci’s, Diors, or Cartier’s, or seasonal Chanel and non grail H (bolide, massai, trims, early evelynes, dalvys, halzans, larger lindys — Brand JFA has a 30 Lindy croc touch for less than the price of a standard one;   the list goes on. . .) I’m also amazed at how relatively inexpensive certain BVs or some LVs are bc of gorgeous patina or darkened handles (I send my bags with darkened handles to @docride to lighten) or brands like Bulgari, Reed krakoff, Devi kroll, etc. etc. Some of these bags are still quite expensive, I just mean that they are relative deals compared to list price.
> @whateve, I try to cook smaller cuts especially from frozen. I find the step of thawing to be inconvenient when DH cannot decide what he wants to eat until last minute  @Hazzelnut, hope the grocery supplies become more available to you soon! If I were anywhere close, I’d send you some! Hugs


I'm going to start cooking more things from frozen. It's funny because years ago, whenever I needed a quick meal for DH, if I wasn't eating, I would take some pork chops from the freezer, and most times cook them from frozen. It is only lately that I've been trying to defrost them first. I hate thawing things in the microwave as invariably something ends up cooking.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Hello everyone! Just a quick post to say I'm back.  Thank you for the well-wishes on the 2020 thread, and sorry I wasn't able to respond personally.
> 
> I went up to a major medical center on December 17th for surgery on my spine, and I'm still recuperating. It's been a long, slow process with a few unanticipated bumps along the way. My surgeon has told me that I'm not permitted to BLT (bend, lift, or twist) until the middle of March, so one of my goals in 2021 is definitely PATIENCE!!!
> 
> At the moment, shopping anywhere *other* than my closet isn't interesting me. Since I'm not permitted to carry anything but the smallest of my handbags, I'm not lusting after anything. And the new Hermès scarves aren't making me drool, either. But all this might change once I've had some sessions with a physical therapist and regained my core strength. Who knows… maybe the physical therapist will give me some exercises to strengthen my shopping muscles!
> 
> In the meantime, I probably won't be posting anything from my existing collection. I'll be more in the "lurk & like" mode. But I'll definitely be around. This is my favorite thread on tPF!


❤️❤️❤️ So wonderful to hear from you Elaine! Please take care of yourself! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Eight hours of driving to look at two properties, one with all the house we want in the wrong location and one in the best location but an absolute money pit and too small. No walk in closet!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Eight hours of driving to look at two properties, one with all the house we want in the wrong location and one in the best location but an absolute money pit and too small. No walk in closet!!!


Buying a new house is a lot of work and headache...exciting when you find the right one, but it sucks until you do. How did it go with the offer?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh we didn't make one.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Hello everyone! Just a quick post to say I'm back.  Thank you for the well-wishes on the 2020 thread, and sorry I wasn't able to respond personally.
> 
> I went up to a major medical center on December 17th for surgery on my spine, and I'm still recuperating. It's been a long, slow process with a few unanticipated bumps along the way. My surgeon has told me that I'm not permitted to BLT (bend, lift, or twist) until the middle of March, so one of my goals in 2021 is definitely PATIENCE!!!
> 
> At the moment, shopping anywhere *other* than my closet isn't interesting me. Since I'm not permitted to carry anything but the smallest of my handbags, I'm not lusting after anything. And the new Hermès scarves aren't making me drool, either. But all this might change once I've had some sessions with a physical therapist and regained my core strength. Who knows… maybe the physical therapist will give me some exercises to strengthen my shopping muscles!
> 
> In the meantime, I probably won't be posting anything from my existing collection. I'll be more in the "lurk & like" mode. But I'll definitely be around. This is my favorite thread on tPF!


Yay, it’s great to hear your update Elaine! Best wishes for a steady and full recovery!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh we didn't make one.


Oh! Ok


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ElainePG said:


> Hello everyone! Just a quick post to say I'm back.  Thank you for the well-wishes on the 2020 thread, and sorry I wasn't able to respond personally.
> 
> I went up to a major medical center on December 17th for surgery on my spine, and I'm still recuperating. It's been a long, slow process with a few unanticipated bumps along the way. My surgeon has told me that I'm not permitted to BLT (bend, lift, or twist) until the middle of March, so one of my goals in 2021 is definitely PATIENCE!!!
> 
> At the moment, shopping anywhere *other* than my closet isn't interesting me. Since I'm not permitted to carry anything but the smallest of my handbags, I'm not lusting after anything. And the new Hermès scarves aren't making me drool, either. But all this might change once I've had some sessions with a physical therapist and regained my core strength. Who knows… maybe the physical therapist will give me some exercises to strengthen my shopping muscles!
> 
> In the meantime, I probably won't be posting anything from my existing collection. I'll be more in the "lurk & like" mode. But I'll definitely be around. This is my favorite thread on tPF!


Glad to hear from you, @ElainePG.  Wishing you a smooth and speedy recovery.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh! Ok


We were going to, if one of the houses seemed as good as the pics. But neither were as good as we need.


----------



## Vintage Leather

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Eight hours of driving to look at two properties, one with all the house we want in the wrong location and one in the best location but an absolute money pit and too small. No walk in closet!!!



If I might give a bit of advice - shop every day.  Treat Realtor and Zillow like they’re eBay and Posh, and be prepared to view and put in a offer on the same day something is listed. 

Real estate inventory is crazy low. Historically, Atlanta has over 20k houses per month inventory, and it takes 2.4 months from listed to sold. In December of last year, there was 10k houses, and they sold in an average of 43 days.

When I was shopping for a house in September, there were 8k houses available (historically, we average 14k per month inventory). We got into a bidding war on two houses before we found this one.  When we were exchanging Christmas gifts with our realtor, she mentioned that this December inventory had dropped to 6k.  

Unless you are in NYC or LA, real estate is going a bit mad.


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Hi Missie  great to have you back! Fantastic goals, this is my favourite,
> *stop saving my flaps for when I go out.  I’m carrying them even if I’m going to grocery store.*
> 
> Delicious planned goodies!


Hi More Bags,
Glad to see everyone is here and focused.  Yes I can’t wait for the new goodies


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> Hello everyone! Just a quick post to say I'm back.  Thank you for the well-wishes on the 2020 thread, and sorry I wasn't able to respond personally.
> 
> I went up to a major medical center on December 17th for surgery on my spine, and I'm still recuperating. It's been a long, slow process with a few unanticipated bumps along the way. My surgeon has told me that I'm not permitted to BLT (bend, lift, or twist) until the middle of March, so one of my goals in 2021 is definitely PATIENCE!!!
> 
> At the moment, shopping anywhere *other* than my closet isn't interesting me. Since I'm not permitted to carry anything but the smallest of my handbags, I'm not lusting after anything. And the new Hermès scarves aren't making me drool, either. But all this might change once I've had some sessions with a physical therapist and regained my core strength. Who knows… maybe the physical therapist will give me some exercises to strengthen my shopping muscles!
> 
> In the meantime, I probably won't be posting anything from my existing collection. I'll be more in the "lurk & like" mode. But I'll definitely be around. This is my favorite thread on tPF!


Hi Elaine,

I was Mia on last thread.  Didn’t know you had surgery. Glad to hear your on the mend. And wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Vintage Leather said:


> If I might give a bit of advice - shop every day.  Treat Realtor and Zillow like they’re eBay and Posh, and be prepared to view and put in a offer on the same day something is listed.
> 
> Real estate inventory is crazy low. Historically, Atlanta has over 20k houses per month inventory, and it takes 2.4 months from listed to sold. In December of last year, there was 10k houses, and they sold in an average of 43 days.
> 
> When I was shopping for a house in September, there were 8k houses available (historically, we average 14k per month inventory). We got into a bidding war on two houses before we found this one.  When we were exchanging Christmas gifts with our realtor, she mentioned that this December inventory had dropped to 6k.
> 
> Unless you are in NYC or LA, real estate is going a bit mad.


We are shopping in Atlanta and neither of us have spent any time in Georgia so it's a bit stressful trying to figure out the lay of the land and the real estate situation at the same time. We are definitely ready to immediately put in an offer if we find something we love. And I check realtor and zillow 5 times a day.


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We were going to, if one of the houses seemed as good as the pics. But neither were as good as we need.


I would be totally beyond irritated after an 8 hour drive to discover that. DH and I just closed on our second place. But we had already wasted our time and been through the gauntlet with another apt this past fall (where we got to an accepted offer and then had to rescind due to multiple red flags in the post inspection report). So for the apt we actually ended up buying, and for another we were seriously considering, (both with another broker) I insisted on paying for complete inspections before even making a first offer. Although this is not the norm in NYC and the inspections are not cheap, they pay for themselves.  Thanks to covid, it was a buyers market, and though prices are rising again, we caught it at the best time.

edit: @SouthernPurseGal, i just saw @Vintage Leather ’s post above. OMG, I had no idea inventory was so scarce. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We are shopping in Atlanta and neither of us have spent any time in Georgia so it's a bit stressful trying to figure out the lay of the land and the real estate situation at the same time. We are definitely ready to immediately put in an offer if we find something we love. And I check realtor and zillow 5 times a day.


That's so difficult! When we moved to our town, we bought a house without learning the town. We relied on the realtor to steer us to the right neighborhood. Now that we have lived here for awhile, I'm not sure we would have picked the same area. It's nice but it isn't close to much.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Hello everyone! Just a quick post to say I'm back.  Thank you for the well-wishes on the 2020 thread, and sorry I wasn't able to respond personally.
> 
> I went up to a major medical center on December 17th for surgery on my spine, and I'm still recuperating. It's been a long, slow process with a few unanticipated bumps along the way. My surgeon has told me that I'm not permitted to BLT (bend, lift, or twist) until the middle of March, so one of my goals in 2021 is definitely PATIENCE!!!
> 
> At the moment, shopping anywhere *other* than my closet isn't interesting me. Since I'm not permitted to carry anything but the smallest of my handbags, I'm not lusting after anything. And the new Hermès scarves aren't making me drool, either. But all this might change once I've had some sessions with a physical therapist and regained my core strength. Who knows… maybe the physical therapist will give me some exercises to strengthen my shopping muscles!
> 
> In the meantime, I probably won't be posting anything from my existing collection. I'll be more in the "lurk & like" mode. But I'll definitely be around. This is my favorite thread on tPF!


So glad to hear from you. I hope your recovery goes well. We missed you . I am glad to know you are able to lurk a bit now.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Did not touch the Burberry trench yesterday, but I did find and buy new curtains yesterday online for less than it would have cost me for the fabric to make some. I was looking around the living room Friday night and decided it looked flat. My DH had everything in shades of brown and tan when so moved in and I am a color person. It took 3 years of working color in but now he likes it and trusts me. When I said I wanted to add some color...pillows, curtains, accents like vases...and asked him what he thought, he said “Sounds good. Put it on the Visa.” I about fell out...he didn’t ask for specifics or for any kind of approval like he once would have, just “put it on the card.” When I told him I found curtains, he didn’t even ask to see them, just said “That’s great!” I am only probably going to spend $100-125 on this since I will thrift the little things like vases and stuff and use paint and repurpose/rehome to work with what I have. I am excited! Only downside is the curtains will take 3-4 weeks to get here.
> View attachment 4953432
> 
> 
> I DID achieve my objective for today...my facial is done and I have a glow. My mani/pedi is done and all my nails are classic red. Now all I have to do is relax....


Happy Birthday To You . Happy birthday to you. Happy Birthday dear BowieFan1971. Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> That's so difficult! When we moved to our town, we bought a house without learning the town. We relied on the realtor to steer us to the right neighborhood. Now that we have lived here for awhile, I'm not sure we would have picked the same area. It's nice but it isn't close to much.


I understand this. I live in the boonies. We originally moved here because of the school system. My kids are long out of school and dh still does not want to move. It is pretty here but you can not walk to anything. I miss living in the city or even near a town would be nice. Trying to figure out a way to convince him that I want to see something other than trees. He doesn't get it. I wish I would have thought of this when I first moved here. I did what I had to do for my kids education but now that they are grown I would like something different.


----------



## doni

Nice to see you back @ElainePG and I very much hope the recovery goes swiftly!

Good luck with your house search @SouthernPurseGal . Moving to a completely unknown place is difficult (but exciting!). If possible a good thing would be to spend a few days, even just a weekend, in the town you are moving, in a hotel or an airbnb, so that you can get the feeling of the neighborhood/s you are thinking of. Not easy, but in this times of covid and home office maybe more feasible. A friend of mine did that when moving to Paris, she tried 3 different neighbourhoods with Airbnb before settling for one. For me location is the number 1 consideration (and 2 and 3, I don‘t think I would be happy with the most fantastic house if I did not like the neighbourhood).

When we moved as a family to the US we had to fix the accommodation from Europe, so that was a bit of a challenge... Like for @dcooney4 , schools was a prime consideration, but we were very lucky in the end. It was the first time in my life living in a place that basically required a car to survive and I loved it. We actually were a 20 min walk from a metro station (which was in a shopping street with Hermes and LV in it), but to me that was living in the country


----------



## momasaurus

missie1 said:


> So I have been going back and forth over this Kelly for few years.  Then I decided I also wanted a pink Togo Birkin 30.  Then of course came the color choices.  Then my sissy and I decided to do a freeze starting on 1/1 for all spending and save everything till 3/31.  This is huge for us both.  So with the limitation coming and my new life is short attitude I found Birkin from Anns and purchased around Christmas.  She came after new year but hey she was paid for before the ban.   We have Hermès store opening about 20 mins from my house sometime this year. I plan to get rapport with salesperson and get my Kelly. I’m thinking I want a colbalt blue, green,  or gold. Would love are your thoughts on this as well as leather choices.
> As soon as we come off ban I plan to get bracelet.  We might go to Vegas for our birthdays if pandemic has receded and I will get bracelet there.


Congrats on the successful freeze on spending. I love your K color choices. Personally I prefer smooth leathers and I don't know what the boutiques are offering ATM. My Ks are box and chamonix. 
Which pink is your B? (photo maybe?)
I love shopping in Vegas - especially for celebrations. I hope you are able to travel there for your birthdays. What bracelets are you interested in? I am peeking online at the rivale bicolore double tours, as I already have a couple Kelly dogs and KDTs.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> My DH and I were having a conversation and the topic of DJ Khaled and his colour changing LV bag came up, I had to google this,
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...r-changing-Louis-Vuitton-bag-gifted-wife.html
> 
> The conversation turned to LV bags I have owned. My DH mentioned he was surprised I sold “that one with the flowers on it and the denim one. *Next time you are thinking about letting go of a bag you should consult me.”* What the what?  I didn’t think he really paid much attention to the bags I carried and that he had his favourites. I have been missing the LV Roses Speedy. It filled the fun bag slot in my wardrobe. I let it go because I wasn’t wearing it frequently, I had many other bags to choose from, it was a hand carry bag and at the time I let it go my two DS were younger and I needed to be hands free when we went out. Fast forward to today, well yesterday, and it would have gone great with what I was wearing on a bleak, grey, winter day.  Lesson learned, I guess I can now include my DH as a second set of eyes before letting go of a bag. If only I had known!
> 
> I have reconsidered a 12 month no usage rule I previously proposed and I am personally throwing that out the window for my closet. I didn’t carry my MIL’s hand me down vintage snakeskin clutch at all in 2020 (and 2020 is not representative). My DH said I like the feeling of purging things, yes, I feel good afterwards. I think I will take a more considered approach in the future. @papertiger, @880, @doni, @Vintage Leather and @momasaurus have spoken about keeping those special pieces that are exquisite, perfect punctuation to an outfit, outstanding art pieces, etc. even if they are not worn often. I may be late to learn this, mistakes were made and lessons were learned! #still-learning
> 
> View attachment 4953173
> View attachment 4953174


Men are full of surprises.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Hello everyone! Just a quick post to say I'm back.  Thank you for the well-wishes on the 2020 thread, and sorry I wasn't able to respond personally.
> 
> I went up to a major medical center on December 17th for surgery on my spine, and I'm still recuperating. It's been a long, slow process with a few unanticipated bumps along the way. My surgeon has told me that I'm not permitted to BLT (bend, lift, or twist) until the middle of March, so one of my goals in 2021 is definitely PATIENCE!!!
> 
> At the moment, shopping anywhere *other* than my closet isn't interesting me. Since I'm not permitted to carry anything but the smallest of my handbags, I'm not lusting after anything. And the new Hermès scarves aren't making me drool, either. But all this might change once I've had some sessions with a physical therapist and regained my core strength. Who knows… maybe the physical therapist will give me some exercises to strengthen my shopping muscles!
> 
> In the meantime, I probably won't be posting anything from my existing collection. I'll be more in the "lurk & like" mode. But I'll definitely be around. This is my favorite thread on tPF!


Welcome back! Sorry to hear of your current restrictions, but you are sure to come back stronger than ever. 
I'm surprised you aren't attracted to the Swinging Saint Germain 70 reissue this year, with the striped hem. Maybe you already have this design? Anyway, patience. That's a hard one for me.


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> My DH and I were having a conversation and the topic of DJ Khaled and his colour changing LV bag came up, I had to google this,
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...r-changing-Louis-Vuitton-bag-gifted-wife.html
> 
> The conversation turned to LV bags I have owned. My DH mentioned he was surprised I sold “that one with the flowers on it and the denim one. *Next time you are thinking about letting go of a bag you should consult me.”* What the what?  I didn’t think he really paid much attention to the bags I carried and that he had his favourites. I have been missing the LV Roses Speedy. It filled the fun bag slot in my wardrobe. I let it go because I wasn’t wearing it frequently, I had many other bags to choose from, it was a hand carry bag and at the time I let it go my two DS were younger and I needed to be hands free when we went out. Fast forward to today, well yesterday, and it would have gone great with what I was wearing on a bleak, grey, winter day.  Lesson learned, I guess I can now include my DH as a second set of eyes before letting go of a bag. If only I had known!
> 
> I have reconsidered a 12 month no usage rule I previously proposed and I am personally throwing that out the window for my closet. I didn’t carry my MIL’s hand me down vintage snakeskin clutch at all in 2020 (and 2020 is not representative). My DH said I like the feeling of purging things, yes, I feel good afterwards. I think I will take a more considered approach in the future. @papertiger, @880, @doni, @Vintage Leather and @momasaurus have spoken about keeping those special pieces that are exquisite, perfect punctuation to an outfit, outstanding art pieces, etc. even if they are not worn often. I may be late to learn this, mistakes were made and lessons were learned! #still-learning
> 
> View attachment 4953173
> View attachment 4953174


OMG I would have fell thru the floor.  That rose speedy was special but we just gotta move on and be more selective in the future when letting certain items go.   It’s amazing what they pay attention to.  My DH only notices  jewelry or so I think.   Your DH actions now have me looking side eyed at mine.  I always add bags and shoes and just say I been had this if he comments.  What if he knows but just isn’t saying anything lol.  
I can’t do the 12 month rule because I have some bags I haven’t carried in few years but the color is needed.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I only use that rule for less expensive everyday type bags. The one year rule goes out the window with bags I adore, even if rarely worn.


I agree, there are bags for which we can make exceptions on being practical. 


ElainePG said:


> Hello everyone! Just a quick post to say I'm back.  Thank you for the well-wishes on the 2020 thread, and sorry I wasn't able to respond personally.
> 
> I went up to a major medical center on December 17th for surgery on my spine, and I'm still recuperating. It's been a long, slow process with a few unanticipated bumps along the way. My surgeon has told me that I'm not permitted to BLT (bend, lift, or twist) until the middle of March, so one of my goals in 2021 is definitely PATIENCE!!!
> 
> At the moment, shopping anywhere *other* than my closet isn't interesting me. Since I'm not permitted to carry anything but the smallest of my handbags, I'm not lusting after anything. And the new Hermès scarves aren't making me drool, either. But all this might change once I've had some sessions with a physical therapist and regained my core strength. Who knows… maybe the physical therapist will give me some exercises to strengthen my shopping muscles!
> 
> In the meantime, I probably won't be posting anything from my existing collection. I'll be more in the "lurk & like" mode. But I'll definitely be around. This is my favorite thread on tPF!


So nice to hear from you again Elaine!!  Hoping for a fast healing for you! 


whateve said:


> I'm going to start cooking more things from frozen. It's funny because years ago, whenever I needed a quick meal for DH, if I wasn't eating, I would take some pork chops from the freezer, and most times cook them from frozen. It is only lately that I've been trying to defrost them first. I hate thawing things in the microwave as invariably something ends up cooking.


I have a bad habit of storing, but after some time, I really no longer want to use/cook/eat them because they are "old".  On the other hand, I don't want to buy just for 1 meal.  There's fear of running out unwantedly.  It's crazy, I know!!

---
Hey @missie1 , nice to have you back here!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

missie1 said:


> OMG I would have fell thru the floor.  That rose speedy was special but we just gotta move on and be more selective in the future when letting certain items go.   It’s amazing what they pay attention to.  My DH only notices  jewelry or so I think.   Your DH actions now have me looking side eyed at mine.  I always add bags and shoes and just say I been had this if he comments.  What if he knows but just isn’t saying anything lol.
> I can’t do the 12 month rule because I have some bags I haven’t carried in few years but the color is needed.


My DH has never commented about any of my bags except one. The first day I wore my Rouge LV vernis Reade PM, a shiny red little tote, he went “Nice bag!” I about fell out!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Happy Birthday To You . Happy birthday to you. Happy Birthday dear BowieFan1971. Happy Birthday to you.


Thank you! I’m 50....have to get used to saying that. Feels weird!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Hello everyone! Just a quick post to say I'm back.  Thank you for the well-wishes on the 2020 thread, and sorry I wasn't able to respond personally.
> 
> I went up to a major medical center on December 17th for surgery on my spine, and I'm still recuperating. It's been a long, slow process with a few unanticipated bumps along the way. My surgeon has told me that I'm not permitted to BLT (bend, lift, or twist) until the middle of March, so one of my goals in 2021 is definitely PATIENCE!!!
> 
> At the moment, shopping anywhere *other* than my closet isn't interesting me. Since I'm not permitted to carry anything but the smallest of my handbags, I'm not lusting after anything. And the new Hermès scarves aren't making me drool, either. But all this might change once I've had some sessions with a physical therapist and regained my core strength. Who knows… maybe the physical therapist will give me some exercises to strengthen my shopping muscles!
> 
> In the meantime, I probably won't be posting anything from my existing collection. I'll be more in the "lurk & like" mode. But I'll definitely be around. This is my favorite thread on tPF!



How lovely to hear you are back @ElainePG! 
Sending you best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Did not touch the Burberry trench yesterday, but I did find and buy new curtains yesterday online for less than it would have cost me for the fabric to make some. I was looking around the living room Friday night and decided it looked flat. My DH had everything in shades of brown and tan when so moved in and I am a color person. It took 3 years of working color in but now he likes it and trusts me. When I said I wanted to add some color...pillows, curtains, accents like vases...and asked him what he thought, he said “Sounds good. Put it on the Visa.” I about fell out...he didn’t ask for specifics or for any kind of approval like he once would have, just “put it on the card.” When I told him I found curtains, he didn’t even ask to see them, just said “That’s great!” I am only probably going to spend $100-125 on this since I will thrift the little things like vases and stuff and use paint and repurpose/rehome to work with what I have. I am excited! Only downside is the curtains will take 3-4 weeks to get here.
> View attachment 4953432
> 
> 
> I DID achieve my objective for today...my facial is done and I have a glow. My mani/pedi is done and all my nails are classic red. Now all I have to do is relax....



First of al: Happy Birthday! Enjoy relaxing! Have a great day! 

Your new curtains look lovely!


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> Unless you are in NYC or LA, real estate is going a bit mad.


i had no idea. Am so sorry. I hate buying when the market is up. @SouthernPurseGal,  Is there any way to wait?


dcooney4 said:


> Happy Birthday To You . Happy birthday to you. Happy Birthday dear BowieFan1971. Happy Birthday to you.


@BowieFan1971, cannot say it better than this^! Enjoy your duck lunch with your mom! When you can, we would love pics of your project living room things and the Burberry trench! BTW, you’re a youngster! 50 is the new 30! 



dcooney4 said:


> dh still does not want to move.


i was like your DH, but the plummeting NYC prices convinced me. Still in the same neighborhood though, and renovating both consecutively will probably take two plus years altogether. At least this way, we’ll have a home base while we renovate.


doni said:


> We actually were a 20 min walk from a metro station (which was in a shopping street with Hermes and LV in it), but to me that was living in the country


ITA with this . When we were looking, I didn’t want to leave my zip code, my dry cleaner, my local shops or the park.


missie1 said:


> My DH only notices jewelry or so I think. Your DH actions now have me looking side eyed at mine. I always add bags and shoes and just say I been had this if he comments. What if he knows but just isn’t saying anything lol.


My DH knows but let’s me have the fiction 

on a bag note, I’m wearing the BV San Marco everywhere!


----------



## BowieFan1971

A couple of wonderful surprises this morning...my stepfather is responsible for outside. And I get 3 cakes!!! Ice cream cake last night, this cake for lunch and tiramisu cake for dinner. I am making a duck for dinner. And this was my big present from DH...our initials.


----------



## Hazzelnut

BowieFan1971 said:


> A couple of wonderful surprises this morning...my stepfather is responsible for outside. And I get 3 cakes!!! Ice cream cake last night, this cake for lunch and tiramisu cake for dinner. I am making a duck for dinner. And this was my big present from DH...our initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954028
> View attachment 4954029
> View attachment 4954030



Happy birthday!! Looks like a great day already!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> A couple of wonderful surprises this morning...my stepfather is responsible for outside. And I get 3 cakes!!! Ice cream cake last night, this cake for lunch and tiramisu cake for dinner. I am making a duck for dinner. And this was my big present from DH...our initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954028
> View attachment 4954029
> View attachment 4954030


Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## 880

Happy Birthday!  I love your special birthday manicure; the special customized ring, the thoughtfulness of your family in your gorgeous decorations inside and out. Three cakes sound perfect! The photos you shared are just brimming with love for you. Happy birthday and be careful of duck fat fires (I know the latter from personal experience)


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> A couple of wonderful surprises this morning...my stepfather is responsible for outside. And I get 3 cakes!!! Ice cream cake last night, this cake for lunch and tiramisu cake for dinner. I am making a duck for dinner. And this was my big present from DH...our initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954028
> View attachment 4954029
> View attachment 4954030


Happy 50th birthday @BowieFan1971! Wishing you joy, love and happiness!


----------



## Vintage Leather

@880 The rental market is even worse unless you want an apartment. Our initial plan, back in January, was to rent for 6 months and then buy. When June hit and we still didn’t have a house to rent, that’s when we shrugged and figured that it was simpler and more cost effective to buy. 



SouthernPurseGal said:


> We are shopping in Atlanta and neither of us have spent any time in Georgia so it's a bit stressful trying to figure out the lay of the land and the real estate situation at the same time. We are definitely ready to immediately put in an offer if we find something we love. And I check realtor and zillow 5 times a day.


Your house is out there. It may be hiding a bit, but you will find it.


----------



## missie1

momasaurus said:


> Congrats on the successful freeze on spending. I love your K color choices. Personally I prefer smooth leathers and I don't know what the boutiques are offering ATM. My Ks are box and chamonix.
> Which pink is your B? (photo maybe?)
> I love shopping in Vegas - especially for celebrations. I hope you are able to travel there for your birthdays. What bracelets are you interested in? I am peeking online at the rivale bicolore double tours, as I already have a couple Kelly dogs and KDTs.


I was looking at Espom but I do love the smooth leather.  Does it show nicks and scratch very easily? 
I got Rose Pourpre.  Here she is with few twillys.
I’m thinking either
1. Cartier rg JUC so I can complete my Cartier stack. 
2. WG VCA 5 motif Alhambra bracelet to wear with my diamond bangles
3. WG VCA Perlee to complete wg arm stack. 
Good thing DH supports all jewelry purchases even though he hasn’t seen bangles yet lol.  I spent so much last year on jewelry but I’m almost finished now.


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> i had no idea. Am so sorry. I hate buying when the market is up. @SouthernPurseGal,  Is there any way to wait?
> 
> @BowieFan1971, cannot say it better than this^! Enjoy your duck lunch with your mom! When you can, we would love pics of your project living room things and the Burberry trench! BTW, you’re a youngster! 50 is the new 30!
> 
> 
> i was like your DH, but the plummeting NYC prices convinced me. Still in the same neighborhood though, and renovating both consecutively will probably take two plus years altogether. At least this way, we’ll have a home base while we renovate.
> 
> ITA with this . When we were looking, I didn’t want to leave my zip code, my dry cleaner, my local shops or the park.
> 
> My DH knows but let’s me have the fiction
> 
> on a bag note, I’m wearing the BV San Marco everywhere!


What a sweet man.  I hope mine doesn’t know.


----------



## missie1

msd_bags said:


> I agree, there are bags for which we can make exceptions on being practical.
> 
> So nice to hear from you again Elaine!!  Hoping for a fast healing for you!
> 
> I have a bad habit of storing, but after some time, I really no longer want to use/cook/eat them because they are "old".  On the other hand, I don't want to buy just for 1 meal.  There's fear of running out unwantedly.  It's crazy, I know!!
> 
> ---
> Hey @missie1 , nice to have you back here!!


Hey MSD,
Glad to be back


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Happy birthday @BowieFan1971 !
Yes it is an insane sellers market!!! 

This is the third time my husband and I are house hunting together in 10 years. For us the school rating/ neighborhood  and having space to work from home and for him to build a music studio in the basement & a pool are high criteria.

I'm afraid we can't wait, we need to lock it down before the rush of activities in March because we don't want ten fold competition. Right now inventory is so low and will pick up but the amount of buyers will increase even more and we won't have a chance at anything good because we are not making a cash offer or anything. Plus the furnished condo provided by my husband's company runs out in May and we do not want to start paying $2500/mo rent when that money could go towards closing costs, furniture, etc....


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> A couple of wonderful surprises this morning...my stepfather is responsible for outside. And I get 3 cakes!!! Ice cream cake last night, this cake for lunch and tiramisu cake for dinner. I am making a duck for dinner. And this was my big present from DH...our initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954028
> View attachment 4954029
> View attachment 4954030



Happy Birthday!


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> A couple of wonderful surprises this morning...my stepfather is responsible for outside. And I get 3 cakes!!! Ice cream cake last night, this cake for lunch and tiramisu cake for dinner. I am making a duck for dinner. And this was my big present from DH...our initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954028
> View attachment 4954029
> View attachment 4954030


Woot woot! Happiest birthday ever!!!  and  to you today!


----------



## indiaink

missie1 said:


> I was looking at Espom but I do love the smooth leather.  Does it show nicks and scratch very easily?
> I got Rose Pourpre.  Here she is with few twillys.
> I’m thinking either
> 1. Cartier rg JUC so I can complete my Cartier stack.
> 2. WG VCA 5 motif Alhambra bracelet to wear with my diamond bangles
> 3. WG VCA Perlee to complete wg arm stack.
> Good thing DH supports all jewelry purchases even though he hasn’t seen bangles yet lol.  I spent so much last year on jewelry but I’m almost finished now.
> 
> View attachment 4954049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954050


   the La Source De Pegase Twilly on the couch ... that colorway is lovely.


----------



## missie1

indiaink said:


> the La Source De Pegase Twilly on the couch ... that colorway is lovely.


Yes I love the colors so much.  I felt like it definitely gives summer pop colors. I’m a color girl as you will discover when we do color weeks.    I got two so I can cover both handles.


----------



## missie1

BowieFan1971 said:


> A couple of wonderful surprises this morning...my stepfather is responsible for outside. And I get 3 cakes!!! Ice cream cake last night, this cake for lunch and tiramisu cake for dinner. I am making a duck for dinner. And this was my big present from DH...our initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954028
> View attachment 4954029
> View attachment 4954030


Happy Birthday.  Beautiful ring


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> A couple of wonderful surprises this morning...my stepfather is responsible for outside. And I get 3 cakes!!! Ice cream cake last night, this cake for lunch and tiramisu cake for dinner. I am making a duck for dinner. And this was my big present from DH...our initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954028
> View attachment 4954029
> View attachment 4954030


Happy Birthday, @BowieFan1971!  Very pretty ring!  Enjoy and many happy returns!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Did not touch the Burberry trench yesterday, but I did find and buy new curtains yesterday online for less than it would have cost me for the fabric to make some. I was looking around the living room Friday night and decided it looked flat. My DH had everything in shades of brown and tan when so moved in and I am a color person. It took 3 years of working color in but now he likes it and trusts me. When I said I wanted to add some color...pillows, curtains, accents like vases...and asked him what he thought, he said “Sounds good. Put it on the Visa.” I about fell out...he didn’t ask for specifics or for any kind of approval like he once would have, just “put it on the card.” When I told him I found curtains, he didn’t even ask to see them, just said “That’s great!” I am only probably going to spend $100-125 on this since I will thrift the little things like vases and stuff and use paint and repurpose/rehome to work with what I have. I am excited! Only downside is the curtains will take 3-4 weeks to get here.
> View attachment 4953432
> 
> 
> I DID achieve my objective for today...my facial is done and I have a glow. My mani/pedi is done and all my nails are classic red. Now all I have to do is relax....


Those curtains look terrific! They will be a great accent.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm going to start cooking more things from frozen. It's funny because years ago, whenever I needed a quick meal for DH, if I wasn't eating, I would take some pork chops from the freezer, and most times cook them from frozen. It is only lately that I've been trying to defrost them first. I hate thawing things in the microwave as invariably something ends up cooking.


You mean you cook them while they're still frozen??? I've never done that. How do you judge when they're done?


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> A couple of wonderful surprises this morning...my stepfather is responsible for outside. And I get 3 cakes!!! Ice cream cake last night, this cake for lunch and tiramisu cake for dinner. I am making a duck for dinner. And this was my big present from DH...our initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954028
> View attachment 4954029
> View attachment 4954030


Happy birthday - what lovely surprises and cake 3 times - woot! 


missie1 said:


> I was looking at Espom but I do love the smooth leather.  Does it show nicks and scratch very easily?
> I got Rose Pourpre.  Here she is with few twillys.
> I’m thinking either
> 1. Cartier rg JUC so I can complete my Cartier stack.
> 2. WG VCA 5 motif Alhambra bracelet to wear with my diamond bangles
> 3. WG VCA Perlee to complete wg arm stack.
> Good thing DH supports all jewelry purchases even though he hasn’t seen bangles yet lol.  I spent so much last year on jewelry but I’m almost finished now.
> 
> View attachment 4954049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954050


Gorgeous color!


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Eight hours of driving to look at two properties, one with all the house we want in the wrong location and one in the best location but an absolute money pit and too small. No walk in closet!!!


Oh, how frustrating!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Men are full of surprises.


HAH! Aren't they just???


----------



## doni

Happy birthday @BowieFan1971 ! May your 50s be your best decade yet. Your stepdad is the best!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Welcome back! Sorry to hear of your current restrictions, but you are sure to come back stronger than ever.
> I'm surprised you aren't attracted to the *Swinging Saint Germain 70 reissue this year, with the striped hem*. Maybe you already have this design? Anyway, patience. That's a hard one for me.


Oh??? This one must have slipped by me. Hmmm. I may just wander by the H site later on this morning…


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> A couple of wonderful surprises this morning...my stepfather is responsible for outside. And I get 3 cakes!!! Ice cream cake last night, this cake for lunch and tiramisu cake for dinner. I am making a duck for dinner. And this was my big present from DH...our initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954028
> View attachment 4954029
> View attachment 4954030


Happy Birthday! And I just love that ring. So romantic!


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> I was looking at Espom but I do love the smooth leather.  Does it show nicks and scratch very easily?
> I got Rose Pourpre.  Here she is with few twillys.
> I’m thinking either
> 1. Cartier rg JUC so I can complete my Cartier stack.
> 2. WG VCA 5 motif Alhambra bracelet to wear with my diamond bangles
> 3. WG VCA Perlee to complete wg arm stack.
> Good thing DH supports all jewelry purchases even though he hasn’t seen bangles yet lol.  I spent so much last year on jewelry but I’m almost finished now.
> 
> View attachment 4954049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954050


That's a stunning color. Looks great with the twilly.


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> That's a stunning color. Looks great with the twilly.


Thanks Elaine.  That was the first Twilly on the handles I bought few years ago remember


----------



## Katinahat

Vintage Leather said:


> You might have more civilized rats than I do. While I was across the country working, my little cottage was attacked by fruit-rats, who ate my pipes, plastic and cardboard totes, and candles.
> 
> That of course lead to flooding, destroying my massive antique Persian rug, a good bit of my kitchen, and most my floors.
> 
> I discovered it when I was in the process of buying a house and moving, and we were trying to figure out why everything was wet. And, of course, insurance doesn’t cover rodent damage.
> 
> Just another fun 2020 experience



I know how you feel!! 

A year after we moved into our house and completely renovated the building (it’s 163 years old), a mouse ate through the plastic central heating pipes. There are no mice in our house. The cats wouldn’t put up with that but they still get under the floor. We needed new pipes and replacement oak flooring and it wasn’t covered either. 

The rodent proof pipes might as well have been made out of play-doh they ate them so easily!


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> My DH and I were having a conversation and the topic of DJ Khaled and his colour changing LV bag came up, I had to google this,
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...r-changing-Louis-Vuitton-bag-gifted-wife.html
> 
> The conversation turned to LV bags I have owned. My DH mentioned he was surprised I sold “that one with the flowers on it and the denim one. *Next time you are thinking about letting go of a bag you should consult me.”* What the what?  I didn’t think he really paid much attention to the bags I carried and that he had his favourites. I have been missing the LV Roses Speedy. It filled the fun bag slot in my wardrobe. I let it go because I wasn’t wearing it frequently, I had many other bags to choose from, it was a hand carry bag and at the time I let it go my two DS were younger and I needed to be hands free when we went out. Fast forward to today, well yesterday, and it would have gone great with what I was wearing on a bleak, grey, winter day.  Lesson learned, I guess I can now include my DH as a second set of eyes before letting go of a bag. If only I had known!
> 
> I have reconsidered a 12 month no usage rule I previously proposed and I am personally throwing that out the window for my closet. I didn’t carry my MIL’s hand me down vintage snakeskin clutch at all in 2020 (and 2020 is not representative). My DH said I like the feeling of purging things, yes, I feel good afterwards. I think I will take a more considered approach in the future. @papertiger, @880, @doni, @Vintage Leather and @momasaurus have spoken about keeping those special pieces that are exquisite, perfect punctuation to an outfit, outstanding art pieces, etc. even if they are not worn often. I may be late to learn this, mistakes were made and lessons were learned! #still-learning
> 
> View attachment 4953173
> View attachment 4953174


Great that your DH pays that much attention and interest.


----------



## indiaink

OK, I need help. You all are a mighty powerful bunch, and I need strong feedback, because I'm lost on this one. I'm posting here, because you guys mostly aren't going to side one way or the other just because of the brand.

First, I'll say that the purchase of both will set me back about a month, so the rule for 'not going in to debt' doesn't really apply. I am lucky to have some disposable income, and while I hate having a balance on my card, I can deal for a month or two.

OK - I went in to Saks Off 5th looking for something else but I know where they keep the good stuff (strangely enough, practically hidden, I have no idea how they expect to sell this stuff, seriously - it's at the top of a tall cabinet!), and was flabbergasted to find a jaw-dropping gorgeous Bottega Veneta Nero Ostrich Zip-Around Wallet. I mean, seriously. What?  AND - then - hiding behind that box, a BV french wallet.  Sigh. Intrecciato. Classic Bottega Veneta, both. Marked WAY DOWN, both of them.

Nero Ostrich Zip Around Wallet, surprisingly not too heavy. I hate zip-around wallets, seriously, but I cannot stop touching this wallet, unzipping it, looking at it. I've had Ostrich before, but this? Christ, it's not even intrecciato. Plain ol' Ostrich and so gorgeous I want to sleep with it. (No, quit laughing, ya'll have been there, you know it - ).

Deco Rose/Quartz French Wallet, smaller and more manageable for me. But right now I'm actually giving it the side-eye and reaching for the Nero Ostrich. Ms Rosey is probably too girly for me.

I already have an unused brand new Bottega Veneta Atlantic 3/4 Zip Intrecciato wallet bought during the BV Outlet sale madness of last August, and I just picked up a 2010 Cardinal Foldover (double-zip?) Intrecciato wallet that I'm in the middle of rehabbing. (Oooo wait until you see it, classic BV was always about color, and Cardinal is right up there with Scarlet and Holy Grail territory).

My daily use wallet has been my Comme de Garcons little 3/4 zip square, but I'm getting tired of 'lack of space'.

So I've GOT wallets.

Do I keep one or both, or return? Oh, the other thing? BV's creative director has kicked these to the curb, so they won't be made by him, ever.  This is it, last of the classic BV. NEW.

Ya see what I'm dealing with? My head hurts.

Help.


----------



## Hazzelnut

indiaink said:


> OK, I need help. You all are a mighty powerful bunch, and I need strong feedback, because I'm lost on this one. I'm posting here, because you guys mostly aren't going to side one way or the other just because of the brand.
> 
> First, I'll say that the purchase of both will set me back about a month, so the rule for 'not going in to debt' doesn't really apply. I am lucky to have some disposable income, and while I hate having a balance on my card, I can deal for a month or two.
> 
> OK - I went in to Saks Off 5th looking for something else but I know where they keep the good stuff (strangely enough, practically hidden, I have no idea how they expect to sell this stuff, seriously - it's at the top of a tall cabinet!), and was flabbergasted to find a jaw-dropping gorgeous Bottega Veneta Nero Ostrich Zip-Around Wallet. I mean, seriously. What?  AND - then - hiding behind that box, a BV french wallet.  Sigh. Intrecciato. Classic Bottega Veneta, both. Marked WAY DOWN, both of them.
> 
> Nero Ostrich Zip Around Wallet, surprisingly not too heavy. I hate zip-around wallets, seriously, but I cannot stop touching this wallet, unzipping it, looking at it. I've had Ostrich before, but this? Christ, it's not even intrecciato. Plain ol' Ostrich and so gorgeous I want to sleep with it. (No, quit laughing, ya'll have been there, you know it - ).
> 
> Deco Rose/Quartz French Wallet, smaller and more manageable for me. But right now I'm actually giving it the side-eye and reaching for the Nero Ostrich. Ms Rosey is probably too girly for me.
> 
> I already have an unused brand new Bottega Veneta Atlantic 3/4 Zip Intrecciato wallet bought during the BV Outlet sale madness of last August, and I just picked up a 2010 Cardinal Foldover (double-zip?) Intrecciato wallet that I'm in the middle of rehabbing. (Oooo wait until you see it, classic BV was always about color, and Cardinal is right up there with Scarlet and Holy Grail territory).
> 
> My daily use wallet has been my Comme de Garcons little 3/4 zip square, but I'm getting tired of 'lack of space'.
> 
> So I've GOT wallets.
> 
> Do I keep one or both, or return? Oh, the other thing? BV's creative director has kicked these to the curb, so they won't be made by him, ever.  This is it, last of the classic BV. NEW.
> 
> Ya see what I'm dealing with? My head hurts.
> 
> Help.
> 
> View attachment 4954340



What gems!! Both are gorgeous (and I’m saying that as someone who has never really been into BV).

Definitely a tricky situation, but if you can only keep one I think it should be the Nero Ostrich! The way you were describing it has made me want it!! I think it’s the one your heart is most drawn to and the one you’ll enjoy using the most!


----------



## jayohwhy

Happy new week, everyone! 

Happy Birthday, @BowieFan1971 !! It looks like you had a wonderful day so far!
@missie1 - Your B is such a gorgeous color. Sometimes, I miss not having little ones so that I could just walk around with a handheld bag.. 
@SouthernPurseGal - I am NOT a fan of the home buying process. It's so agonizing and nerve wracking. But cheers to being selective. Better to be selective and pick what's right for you than to rush into the wrong thing and being saddled with it.
@indiaink - Are you going to be doing a "One in, one out" with the wallets? Maybe put them side by side with what you have and think about what you would get more use out of...

Update: For me, I've been working towards larger scale goals like being very selective and mindful about any items I bring into my space and have been tracking all my purchases for a few months now. It's so annoying to look back and things I bought a few months ago knowing that I don't use them now, or when I clean out my house I can see all these things that were a veritable waste of money. I've been holding back on Amazon and target purchases to try to curb this, so it's been good to be at home because I feel embarrassed having the mail man bring packages every day and have time to think about my target curbside pickup orders..

I've finally gotten into The Great British Bake Off! It's so calming but sometimes it's tough because I'm also intermittent fasting and it can make me want food.


----------



## indiaink

Hazzelnut said:


> What gems!! Both are gorgeous (and I’m saying that as someone who has never really been into BV).
> 
> Definitely a tricky situation, but if you can only keep one I think it should be the Nero Ostrich! The way you were describing it has made me want it!! I think it’s the one your heart is most drawn to and the one you’ll enjoy using the most!


Reading your post, I'm thinking you are very right - . Thank you.



jayohwhy said:


> @indiaink - Are you going to be doing a "One in, one out" with the wallets? Maybe put them side by side with what you have and think about what you would get more use out of...


No, I'm keeping the ones I have. SLGs don't take up much space and ... no.  I've actually pared down my collection immensely (which will probably kick me out of the BVette Club) but - it is what it is. I'm not one to change bags often. Thanks for the thought, though!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## missie1

indiaink said:


> OK, I need help. You all are a mighty powerful bunch, and I need strong feedback, because I'm lost on this one. I'm posting here, because you guys mostly aren't going to side one way or the other just because of the brand.
> 
> First, I'll say that the purchase of both will set me back about a month, so the rule for 'not going in to debt' doesn't really apply. I am lucky to have some disposable income, and while I hate having a balance on my card, I can deal for a month or two.
> 
> OK - I went in to Saks Off 5th looking for something else but I know where they keep the good stuff (strangely enough, practically hidden, I have no idea how they expect to sell this stuff, seriously - it's at the top of a tall cabinet!), and was flabbergasted to find a jaw-dropping gorgeous Bottega Veneta Nero Ostrich Zip-Around Wallet. I mean, seriously. What?  AND - then - hiding behind that box, a BV french wallet.  Sigh. Intrecciato. Classic Bottega Veneta, both. Marked WAY DOWN, both of them.
> 
> Nero Ostrich Zip Around Wallet, surprisingly not too heavy. I hate zip-around wallets, seriously, but I cannot stop touching this wallet, unzipping it, looking at it. I've had Ostrich before, but this? Christ, it's not even intrecciato. Plain ol' Ostrich and so gorgeous I want to sleep with it. (No, quit laughing, ya'll have been there, you know it - ).
> 
> Deco Rose/Quartz French Wallet, smaller and more manageable for me. But right now I'm actually giving it the side-eye and reaching for the Nero Ostrich. Ms Rosey is probably too girly for me.
> 
> I already have an unused brand new Bottega Veneta Atlantic 3/4 Zip Intrecciato wallet bought during the BV Outlet sale madness of last August, and I just picked up a 2010 Cardinal Foldover (double-zip?) Intrecciato wallet that I'm in the middle of rehabbing. (Oooo wait until you see it, classic BV was always about color, and Cardinal is right up there with Scarlet and Holy Grail territory).
> 
> My daily use wallet has been my Comme de Garcons little 3/4 zip square, but I'm getting tired of 'lack of space'.
> 
> So I've GOT wallets.
> 
> Do I keep one or both, or return? Oh, the other thing? BV's creative director has kicked these to the curb, so they won't be made by him, ever.  This is it, last of the classic BV. NEW.
> 
> Ya see what I'm dealing with? My head hurts.
> 
> Help.
> 
> View attachment 4954340


I love the Ostrich it’s so discreet luxe. The other one because of the color makes me a little nervous.


----------



## More bags

indiaink said:


> OK, I need help. You all are a mighty powerful bunch, and I need strong feedback, because I'm lost on this one. I'm posting here, because you guys mostly aren't going to side one way or the other just because of the brand.
> 
> First, I'll say that the purchase of both will set me back about a month, so the rule for 'not going in to debt' doesn't really apply. I am lucky to have some disposable income, and while I hate having a balance on my card, I can deal for a month or two.
> 
> OK - I went in to Saks Off 5th looking for something else but I know where they keep the good stuff (strangely enough, practically hidden, I have no idea how they expect to sell this stuff, seriously - it's at the top of a tall cabinet!), and was flabbergasted to find a jaw-dropping gorgeous Bottega Veneta Nero Ostrich Zip-Around Wallet. I mean, seriously. What?  AND - then - hiding behind that box, a BV french wallet.  Sigh. Intrecciato. Classic Bottega Veneta, both. Marked WAY DOWN, both of them.
> 
> Nero Ostrich Zip Around Wallet, surprisingly not too heavy. I hate zip-around wallets, seriously, but I cannot stop touching this wallet, unzipping it, looking at it. I've had Ostrich before, but this? Christ, it's not even intrecciato. Plain ol' Ostrich and so gorgeous I want to sleep with it. (No, quit laughing, ya'll have been there, you know it - ).
> 
> Deco Rose/Quartz French Wallet, smaller and more manageable for me. But right now I'm actually giving it the side-eye and reaching for the Nero Ostrich. Ms Rosey is probably too girly for me.
> 
> I already have an unused brand new Bottega Veneta Atlantic 3/4 Zip Intrecciato wallet bought during the BV Outlet sale madness of last August, and I just picked up a 2010 Cardinal Foldover (double-zip?) Intrecciato wallet that I'm in the middle of rehabbing. (Oooo wait until you see it, classic BV was always about color, and Cardinal is right up there with Scarlet and Holy Grail territory).
> 
> My daily use wallet has been my Comme de Garcons little 3/4 zip square, but I'm getting tired of 'lack of space'.
> 
> So I've GOT wallets.
> 
> Do I keep one or both, or return? Oh, the other thing? BV's creative director has kicked these to the curb, so they won't be made by him, ever.  This is it, last of the classic BV. NEW.
> 
> Ya see what I'm dealing with? My head hurts.
> 
> Help.
> 
> View attachment 4954340


Stunning beauties, I love that you know where to find the good stuff!
<ignoring the title of the thread, briefly> I think the ostrich wallet is gorgeous, I can hear in your voice you love the leather. You need a larger wallet. Will the zip annoy you? I think it's a yes, keep.
The style of the Intrecciato wallet is great. You mention this style of wallet may be a better fit for you however, the colours a bit too girly. Do you like it more than your Atlantic 3/4 Zip? Would you keep Ms. Rosey and sell the Atlantic 3/4 Zip? Would you buy Ms. Rosey if she was full price, are you interested because it will be discontinued and it's a good deal?

Best wishes with your decisions! They are both beautiful wallets!


----------



## missie1

jayohwhy said:


> Happy new week, everyone!
> 
> Happy Birthday, @BowieFan1971 !! It looks like you had a wonderful day so far!
> @missie1 - Your B is such a gorgeous color. Sometimes, I miss not having little ones so that I could just walk around with a handheld bag..
> @SouthernPurseGal - I am NOT a fan of the home buying process. It's so agonizing and nerve wracking. But cheers to being selective. Better to be selective and pick what's right for you than to rush into the wrong thing and being saddled with it.
> @indiaink - Are you going to be doing a "One in, one out" with the wallets? Maybe put them side by side with what you have and think about what you would get more use out of...
> 
> Update: For me, I've been working towards larger scale goals like being very selective and mindful about any items I bring into my space and have been tracking all my purchases for a few months now. It's so annoying to look back and things I bought a few months ago knowing that I don't use them now, or when I clean out my house I can see all these things that were a veritable waste of money. I've been holding back on Amazon and target purchases to try to curb this, so it's been good to be at home because I feel embarrassed having the mail man bring packages every day and have time to think about my target curbside pickup orders..
> 
> I've finally gotten into The Great British Bake Off! It's so calming but sometimes it's tough because I'm also intermittent fasting and it can make me want food.


Thanks I’m not a tote girl at all so this is change for me.  I love shoulder bags.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Hello everyone! Just a quick post to say I'm back.  Thank you for the well-wishes on the 2020 thread, and sorry I wasn't able to respond personally.
> 
> I went up to a major medical center on December 17th for surgery on my spine, and I'm still recuperating. It's been a long, slow process with a few unanticipated bumps along the way. My surgeon has told me that I'm not permitted to BLT (bend, lift, or twist) until the middle of March, so one of my goals in 2021 is definitely PATIENCE!!!
> 
> At the moment, shopping anywhere *other* than my closet isn't interesting me. Since I'm not permitted to carry anything but the smallest of my handbags, I'm not lusting after anything. And the new Hermès scarves aren't making me drool, either. But all this might change once I've had some sessions with a physical therapist and regained my core strength. Who knows… maybe the physical therapist will give me some exercises to strengthen my shopping muscles!
> 
> In the meantime, I probably won't be posting anything from my existing collection. I'll be more in the "lurk & like" mode. But I'll definitely be around. This is my favorite thread on tPF!


So good to have you back. Glad to hear you are on the mend even if there a way to go. Take care!


----------



## missie1

missie1 said:


> I love the Ostrich it’s so discreet luxe. The other one because of the color makes me a little nervous.


----------



## 880

ElainePG said:


> You mean you cook them while they're still frozen??? I've never done that. How do you judge when they're done?


@ElainePG, re your query to @whateve. Instant read meat thermometer. If you slow roast them (requiring double cut or thick chops), there is minimal carry over heat. Then sear quickly for color (the sear last is called reverse sear).  Then rest them before carving.

@indiaink, assuming you love them, the color, and the format, i sincerely hope you bought both. call it the judicious, act of God exception to the shop your closet rule,
I’m a fan of ostrich and totally agree with @missie1. Cannot wait to see a pic!
Edit:just saw the response of @More bags. She makes so much more sense!

@jayohwhy, I had to stop watching the food channel bc I was so suggestive when it comes to food. the great British bake off is something I’m dying to see. I used to love watching that show the two fat ladies. 

I am of two minds re Marie kondos line  with the zcontainer store
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/11/...ainer-store.html?referringSource=articleShare
half of me is like WTF, and ithe other half is, okay, the storage is really cute


----------



## indiaink

More bags said:


> Stunning beauties, I love that you know where to find the good stuff!
> <ignoring the title of the thread, briefly> I think the ostrich wallet is gorgeous, I can hear in your voice you love the leather. You need a larger wallet. Will the zip annoy you? I think it's a yes, keep.
> The style of the Intrecciato wallet is great. You mention this style of wallet may be a better fit for you however, the colours a bit too girly. Do you like it more than your Atlantic 3/4 Zip? Would you keep Ms. Rosey and sell the Atlantic 3/4 Zip? Would you buy Ms. Rosey if she was full price, are you interested because it will be discontinued and it's a good deal?
> 
> Best wishes with your decisions! They are both beautiful wallets!


Aha, we have a decision! I would NOT get rid of my Atlantic 3/4 zip for this Deco Rose! Back it goes!

I was interested in her because 'discontinued' and 'great deal', but - not at the expense of what I've already got.

Thank you, @More bags  that broke the impasse! My head still hurts, but that's OK.


----------



## More bags

indiaink said:


> Aha, we have a decision! I would NOT get rid of my Atlantic 3/4 zip for this Deco Rose! Back it goes!
> 
> I was interested in her because 'discontinued' and 'great deal', but - not at the expense of what I've already got.
> 
> Thank you, @More bags  that broke the impasse! My head still hurts, but that's OK.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> A couple of wonderful surprises this morning...my stepfather is responsible for outside. And I get 3 cakes!!! Ice cream cake last night, this cake for lunch and tiramisu cake for dinner. I am making a duck for dinner. And this was my big present from DH...our initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954028
> View attachment 4954029
> View attachment 4954030


Happy Birthday! Looks like your family are really spoiling you! How lovely.


----------



## Katinahat

missie1 said:


> I was looking at Espom but I do love the smooth leather.  Does it show nicks and scratch very easily?
> I got Rose Pourpre.  Here she is with few twillys.
> I’m thinking either
> 1. Cartier rg JUC so I can complete my Cartier stack.
> 2. WG VCA 5 motif Alhambra bracelet to wear with my diamond bangles
> 3. WG VCA Perlee to complete wg arm stack.
> Good thing DH supports all jewelry purchases even though he hasn’t seen bangles yet lol.  I spent so much last year on jewelry but I’m almost finished now.
> 
> View attachment 4954049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954050


What an absolutely gorgeous bag and scarf combinations. I love the colours.


----------



## Katinahat

indiaink said:


> OK, I need help. You all are a mighty powerful bunch, and I need strong feedback, because I'm lost on this one. I'm posting here, because you guys mostly aren't going to side one way or the other just because of the brand.
> 
> First, I'll say that the purchase of both will set me back about a month, so the rule for 'not going in to debt' doesn't really apply. I am lucky to have some disposable income, and while I hate having a balance on my card, I can deal for a month or two.
> 
> OK - I went in to Saks Off 5th looking for something else but I know where they keep the good stuff (strangely enough, practically hidden, I have no idea how they expect to sell this stuff, seriously - it's at the top of a tall cabinet!), and was flabbergasted to find a jaw-dropping gorgeous Bottega Veneta Nero Ostrich Zip-Around Wallet. I mean, seriously. What?  AND - then - hiding behind that box, a BV french wallet.  Sigh. Intrecciato. Classic Bottega Veneta, both. Marked WAY DOWN, both of them.
> 
> Nero Ostrich Zip Around Wallet, surprisingly not too heavy. I hate zip-around wallets, seriously, but I cannot stop touching this wallet, unzipping it, looking at it. I've had Ostrich before, but this? Christ, it's not even intrecciato. Plain ol' Ostrich and so gorgeous I want to sleep with it. (No, quit laughing, ya'll have been there, you know it - ).
> 
> Deco Rose/Quartz French Wallet, smaller and more manageable for me. But right now I'm actually giving it the side-eye and reaching for the Nero Ostrich. Ms Rosey is probably too girly for me.
> 
> I already have an unused brand new Bottega Veneta Atlantic 3/4 Zip Intrecciato wallet bought during the BV Outlet sale madness of last August, and I just picked up a 2010 Cardinal Foldover (double-zip?) Intrecciato wallet that I'm in the middle of rehabbing. (Oooo wait until you see it, classic BV was always about color, and Cardinal is right up there with Scarlet and Holy Grail territory).
> 
> My daily use wallet has been my Comme de Garcons little 3/4 zip square, but I'm getting tired of 'lack of space'.
> 
> So I've GOT wallets.
> 
> Do I keep one or both, or return? Oh, the other thing? BV's creative director has kicked these to the curb, so they won't be made by him, ever.  This is it, last of the classic BV. NEW.
> 
> Ya see what I'm dealing with? My head hurts.
> 
> Help.
> 
> View attachment 4954340


Both gorgeous and very different so you can easily justify them both (sorry to enable but you already have them  ). For me, I like the black ostrich zip around best but I like zip around wallets. The leather is totally stunning, it’s unfussy and just got that classic great styling!


----------



## missie1

Katinahat said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous bag and scarf combinations. I love the colours.


Thanks so much. The twillys really show all the options this color can go with.


----------



## Cookiefiend

indiaink said:


> OK, I need help. You all are a mighty powerful bunch, and I need strong feedback, because I'm lost on this one. I'm posting here, because you guys mostly aren't going to side one way or the other just because of the brand.
> 
> First, I'll say that the purchase of both will set me back about a month, so the rule for 'not going in to debt' doesn't really apply. I am lucky to have some disposable income, and while I hate having a balance on my card, I can deal for a month or two.
> 
> OK - I went in to Saks Off 5th looking for something else but I know where they keep the good stuff (strangely enough, practically hidden, I have no idea how they expect to sell this stuff, seriously - it's at the top of a tall cabinet!), and was flabbergasted to find a jaw-dropping gorgeous Bottega Veneta Nero Ostrich Zip-Around Wallet. I mean, seriously. What?  AND - then - hiding behind that box, a BV french wallet.  Sigh. Intrecciato. Classic Bottega Veneta, both. Marked WAY DOWN, both of them.
> 
> Nero Ostrich Zip Around Wallet, surprisingly not too heavy. I hate zip-around wallets, seriously, but I cannot stop touching this wallet, unzipping it, looking at it. I've had Ostrich before, but this? Christ, it's not even intrecciato. Plain ol' Ostrich and so gorgeous I want to sleep with it. (No, quit laughing, ya'll have been there, you know it - ).
> 
> Deco Rose/Quartz French Wallet, smaller and more manageable for me. But right now I'm actually giving it the side-eye and reaching for the Nero Ostrich. Ms Rosey is probably too girly for me.
> 
> I already have an unused brand new Bottega Veneta Atlantic 3/4 Zip Intrecciato wallet bought during the BV Outlet sale madness of last August, and I just picked up a 2010 Cardinal Foldover (double-zip?) Intrecciato wallet that I'm in the middle of rehabbing. (Oooo wait until you see it, classic BV was always about color, and Cardinal is right up there with Scarlet and Holy Grail territory).
> 
> My daily use wallet has been my Comme de Garcons little 3/4 zip square, but I'm getting tired of 'lack of space'.
> 
> So I've GOT wallets.
> 
> Do I keep one or both, or return? Oh, the other thing? BV's creative director has kicked these to the curb, so they won't be made by him, ever.  This is it, last of the classic BV. NEW.
> 
> Ya see what I'm dealing with? My head hurts.
> 
> Help.
> 
> View attachment 4954340


Lawsy! If you’re thinking o sleeping with it - that’s the one!  
(But I like color in my SLGs, so I like pretty Rosy )


----------



## BowieFan1971

My mom and stepfather made 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
this for me for my birthday and she gave me one of her rings, with an emerald in it since it is my son’s birthstone.
	

		
			
		

		
	



My sister gave me a...you guessed it...Dooney and Bourke, but I like this one so I will be keeping it.
The duck is in the oven and I am already caked out with cake #3 yet to go. Thankfully it is a tiramisu, so not heavy. Bittersweet moments today...I made lunch instead of takeout and my mom asked if she could help. I asked her to set the table...it looked like a 4 year old did it. Then she said she needed to use the bathroom and asked where it was...she has been to my house many times before and it is a smaller ranch, so there is only one hallway. I told her and she started to walk into the laundry room that connects to the garage. It was upsetting to see that.


----------



## keodi

missie1 said:


> So I have been going back and forth over this Kelly for few years.  Then I decided I also wanted a pink Togo Birkin 30.  Then of course came the color choices.  Then my sissy and I decided to do a freeze starting on 1/1 for all spending and save everything till 3/31.  This is huge for us both.  So with the limitation coming and my new life is short attitude I found Birkin from Anns and purchased around Christmas.  She came after new year but hey she was paid for before the ban.  * We have Hermès store opening about 20 mins from my house sometime this year. I plan to get rapport with salesperson *and get my Kelly. I’m thinking I want a colbalt blue, green,  or gold. Would love are your thoughts on this as well as leather choices.
> As soon as we come off ban I plan to get bracelet.  We might go to Vegas for our birthdays if pandemic has receded and I will get bracelet there.


There will be an Hermes store opening near me as well, I plan on doing the same!


whateve said:


> I always buy chicken in the maxi packs, make a meal and freeze the rest, individually wrapping all the pieces. Then it is easy to pull out exactly what I need.* I make a lot of salads with chicken, so one frozen boneless chicken breast can be sliced into grillable pieces.*


I do the same!


ElainePG said:


> Hello everyone! Just a quick post to say I'm back.  Thank you for the well-wishes on the 2020 thread, and sorry I wasn't able to respond personally.
> 
> I went up to a major medical center on December 17th for surgery on my spine, and I'm still recuperating. It's been a long, slow process with a few unanticipated bumps along the way. My surgeon has told me that I'm not permitted to BLT (bend, lift, or twist) until the middle of March, so one of my goals in 2021 is definitely PATIENCE!!!
> 
> At the moment, shopping anywhere *other* than my closet isn't interesting me. Since I'm not permitted to carry anything but the smallest of my handbags, I'm not lusting after anything. And the new Hermès scarves aren't making me drool, either. But all this might change once I've had some sessions with a physical therapist and regained my core strength. Who knows… maybe the physical therapist will give me some exercises to strengthen my shopping muscles!
> 
> In the meantime, I probably won't be posting anything from my existing collection. I'll be more in the "lurk & like" mode. But I'll definitely be around. This is my favorite thread on tPF!


I'm so happy you're on the mend! stay safe and I wish you a speedy recovery!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you! *I’m 50.*...have to get used to saying that. Feels weird!


And fabulous!


BowieFan1971 said:


> A couple of wonderful surprises this morning...my stepfather is responsible for outside. And I get 3 cakes!!! Ice cream cake last night, this cake for lunch and tiramisu cake for dinner. I am making a duck for dinner. And this was my big present from DH...our initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954028
> View attachment 4954029
> View attachment 4954030


Happy Birthday! Lovely gift! it was very sweet of your DH and family on the Bday surprises!


missie1 said:


> I was looking at Espom but I do love the smooth leather.  Does it show nicks and scratch very easily?
> I got Rose Pourpre.  Here she is with few twillys.
> I’m thinking either
> 1. Cartier rg JUC so I can complete my Cartier stack.
> 2. WG VCA 5 motif Alhambra bracelet to wear with my diamond bangles
> 3. WG VCA Perlee to complete wg arm stack.
> Good thing DH supports all jewelry purchases even though he hasn’t seen bangles yet lol.  I spent so much last year on jewelry but I’m almost finished now.
> 
> View attachment 4954049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954050


Beautiful bag and colour choice! I love the twillies too!


missie1 said:


> I love the Ostrich it’s so discreet luxe. The other one because of the color makes me a little nervous.


I agree! @indiaink the Ostrich  definitely!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

indiaink said:


> OK, I need help. You all are a mighty powerful bunch, and I need strong feedback, because I'm lost on this one. I'm posting here, because you guys mostly aren't going to side one way or the other just because of the brand.
> 
> First, I'll say that the purchase of both will set me back about a month, so the rule for 'not going in to debt' doesn't really apply. I am lucky to have some disposable income, and while I hate having a balance on my card, I can deal for a month or two.
> 
> OK - I went in to Saks Off 5th looking for something else but I know where they keep the good stuff (strangely enough, practically hidden, I have no idea how they expect to sell this stuff, seriously - it's at the top of a tall cabinet!), and was flabbergasted to find a jaw-dropping gorgeous Bottega Veneta Nero Ostrich Zip-Around Wallet. I mean, seriously. What?  AND - then - hiding behind that box, a BV french wallet.  Sigh. Intrecciato. Classic Bottega Veneta, both. Marked WAY DOWN, both of them.
> 
> Nero Ostrich Zip Around Wallet, surprisingly not too heavy. I hate zip-around wallets, seriously, but I cannot stop touching this wallet, unzipping it, looking at it. I've had Ostrich before, but this? Christ, it's not even intrecciato. Plain ol' Ostrich and so gorgeous I want to sleep with it. (No, quit laughing, ya'll have been there, you know it - ).
> 
> Deco Rose/Quartz French Wallet, smaller and more manageable for me. But right now I'm actually giving it the side-eye and reaching for the Nero Ostrich. Ms Rosey is probably too girly for me.
> 
> I already have an unused brand new Bottega Veneta Atlantic 3/4 Zip Intrecciato wallet bought during the BV Outlet sale madness of last August, and I just picked up a 2010 Cardinal Foldover (double-zip?) Intrecciato wallet that I'm in the middle of rehabbing. (Oooo wait until you see it, classic BV was always about color, and Cardinal is right up there with Scarlet and Holy Grail territory).
> 
> My daily use wallet has been my Comme de Garcons little 3/4 zip square, but I'm getting tired of 'lack of space'.
> 
> So I've GOT wallets.
> 
> Do I keep one or both, or return? Oh, the other thing? BV's creative director has kicked these to the curb, so they won't be made by him, ever.  This is it, last of the classic BV. NEW.
> 
> Ya see what I'm dealing with? My head hurts.
> 
> Help.
> 
> View attachment 4954340


Sell the Atlantic...unused since August? Let it go. Of these two? Rosey is different and more BV  iconic. You can find black ostrich anytime. Let it go and keep Rosey.


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> My mom and stepfather made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this for me for my birthday and she gave me one of her rings, with an emerald in it since it is my son’s birthstone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954401
> 
> My sister gave me a...you guessed it...Dooney and Bourke, but I like this one so I will be keeping it.
> The duck is in the oven?and I am already caked out with cake #3 yet to go. Thankfully it is a tiramisu, so not heavy. Bittersweet moment today...I made lunch instead of takeout and my mon asked if she could help. I asked her to set the table...it looked like a 4 year old did it. Then she said she needed to use the bathroom and asked where it was...she has been to my house many times before and it is a smaller ranch, so there is only one hallway. I told her and she started to walk into the laundry room that connects to the garage. It was upsetting.
> 
> View attachment 4954408


  such beautiful gifts and sadness on your birthday ... what a day for you!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I understand this. I live in the boonies. We originally moved here because of the school system. My kids are long out of school and dh still does not want to move. It is pretty here but you can not walk to anything. I miss living in the city or even near a town would be nice. Trying to figure out a way to convince him that I want to see something other than trees. He doesn't get it. I wish I would have thought of this when I first moved here. I did what I had to do for my kids education but now that they are grown I would like something different.


This is the third house we owned. The first was very close to a high school but we had to drive the kids to grammar school and junior high. It turned out it wasn't good being close to the high school. Sometimes there were drug dealers in the neighborhood. Our second house was way out in the country. The kids took a bus to school but we had to drive them to the bus stop. When we picked this house, DH wanted to make sure they could walk to school, which is mostly why we picked this house. When we moved to town, our oldest was a senior in high school. There was a new high school in the most desirable area of town but they were only taking freshman that first year, which is why we didn't move to that part of town. The town has grown away from us, making us on the outskirts. When we first got here, we couldn't even get decent internet as it didn't extend to our part of town.

I doubt we will ever move, but if we did, we would pick a place in the country, like our second house. But then again, as we get older, we worry about being far away from medical help in case of emergency.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Yeah thanks for all the commiseration about choosing a home! It's like searching for the perfect purse. No such thing. Only pros and cons to features and how they mesh with your lifestyle and preferences.


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> My mom and stepfather made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this for me for my birthday and she gave me one of her rings, with an emerald in it since it is my son’s birthstone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954401
> 
> My sister gave me a...you guessed it...Dooney and Bourke, but I like this one so I will be keeping it.
> The duck is in the oven and I am already caked out with cake #3 yet to go. Thankfully it is a tiramisu, so not heavy. Bittersweet moments today...I made lunch instead of takeout and my mom asked if she could help. I asked her to set the table...it looked like a 4 year old did it. Then she said she needed to use the bathroom and asked where it was...she has been to my house many times before and it is a smaller ranch, so there is only one hallway. I told her and she started to walk into the laundry room that connects to the garage. It was upsetting to see that.
> 
> View attachment 4954408



So sweet your mum . Such a nice ring too, love vintage rings!


----------



## doni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Yeah thanks for all the commiseration about choosing a home! It's like searching for the perfect purse. No such thing. Only pros and cons to features and how they mesh with your lifestyle and preferences.


I agree it is like purses, but to me the problem is, too many ones I like!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I know! It's hard to choose between slightly better neighborhood and slightly better pool, for instance. I want both to be amazing!


----------



## Katinahat

Creative bag carrying: not at all a date night but does to the hospital to see a consultant count!  

Milberry Tessie Hobo, gorgeous thick leather. Very practical and easy to carry so useful for going into work afterwards.


----------



## Katinahat

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I know! It's hard to choose between slightly better neighborhood and slightly better pool, for instance. I want both to be amazing!


Pool! I’m so jealous. I so wish I lived somewhere people could consider having a pool but the weather here makes the very idea impossible. Even in the summer...

Lockdown with a pool would be a whole other story!


----------



## BowieFan1971

indiaink said:


> such beautiful gifts and sadness on your birthday ... what a day for you!


I know...not even 5:00 and I am exhausted. Kinda glad it is low key right now.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> A couple of wonderful surprises this morning...my stepfather is responsible for outside. And I get 3 cakes!!! Ice cream cake last night, this cake for lunch and tiramisu cake for dinner. I am making a duck for dinner. And this was my big present from DH...our initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954028
> View attachment 4954029
> View attachment 4954030


Wow it all looks wonderful. So glad you enjoyed your day.


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> So sweet your mum . Such a nice ring too, love vintage rings!


Thanks everybody!


----------



## dcooney4

indiaink said:


> OK, I need help. You all are a mighty powerful bunch, and I need strong feedback, because I'm lost on this one. I'm posting here, because you guys mostly aren't going to side one way or the other just because of the brand.
> 
> First, I'll say that the purchase of both will set me back about a month, so the rule for 'not going in to debt' doesn't really apply. I am lucky to have some disposable income, and while I hate having a balance on my card, I can deal for a month or two.
> 
> OK - I went in to Saks Off 5th looking for something else but I know where they keep the good stuff (strangely enough, practically hidden, I have no idea how they expect to sell this stuff, seriously - it's at the top of a tall cabinet!), and was flabbergasted to find a jaw-dropping gorgeous Bottega Veneta Nero Ostrich Zip-Around Wallet. I mean, seriously. What?  AND - then - hiding behind that box, a BV french wallet.  Sigh. Intrecciato. Classic Bottega Veneta, both. Marked WAY DOWN, both of them.
> 
> Nero Ostrich Zip Around Wallet, surprisingly not too heavy. I hate zip-around wallets, seriously, but I cannot stop touching this wallet, unzipping it, looking at it. I've had Ostrich before, but this? Christ, it's not even intrecciato. Plain ol' Ostrich and so gorgeous I want to sleep with it. (No, quit laughing, ya'll have been there, you know it - ).
> 
> Deco Rose/Quartz French Wallet, smaller and more manageable for me. But right now I'm actually giving it the side-eye and reaching for the Nero Ostrich. Ms Rosey is probably too girly for me.
> 
> I already have an unused brand new Bottega Veneta Atlantic 3/4 Zip Intrecciato wallet bought during the BV Outlet sale madness of last August, and I just picked up a 2010 Cardinal Foldover (double-zip?) Intrecciato wallet that I'm in the middle of rehabbing. (Oooo wait until you see it, classic BV was always about color, and Cardinal is right up there with Scarlet and Holy Grail territory).
> 
> My daily use wallet has been my Comme de Garcons little 3/4 zip square, but I'm getting tired of 'lack of space'.
> 
> So I've GOT wallets.
> 
> Do I keep one or both, or return? Oh, the other thing? BV's creative director has kicked these to the curb, so they won't be made by him, ever.  This is it, last of the classic BV. NEW.
> 
> Ya see what I'm dealing with? My head hurts.
> 
> Help.
> 
> View attachment 4954340


This is a tough one. I like both. Try your stuff in them and see if you find one easier to use than the other. If after that you love both and will use both , keep both.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> My mom and stepfather made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this for me for my birthday and she gave me one of her rings, with an emerald in it since it is my son’s birthstone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954401
> 
> My sister gave me a...you guessed it...Dooney and Bourke, but I like this one so I will be keeping it.
> The duck is in the oven and I am already caked out with cake #3 yet to go. Thankfully it is a tiramisu, so not heavy. Bittersweet moments today...I made lunch instead of takeout and my mom asked if she could help. I asked her to set the table...it looked like a 4 year old did it. Then she said she needed to use the bathroom and asked where it was...she has been to my house many times before and it is a smaller ranch, so there is only one hallway. I told her and she started to walk into the laundry room that connects to the garage. It was upsetting to see that.
> 
> View attachment 4954408


Both of your birthday rings are stunning! 
I am sorry to hear about the changes in your mom’s behaviour.


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> Thanks so much. The twillys really show all the options this color can go with.


The bag is gorgeous as are the Twillys.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Creative bag carrying: not at all a date night but does to the hospital to see a consultant count!
> 
> Milberry Tessie Hobo, gorgeous thick leather. Very practical and easy to carry so useful for going into work afterwards.
> 
> View attachment 4954450


Great looking leather on your Tessie Hobo! I hope all went well with the hospital consultant visit.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> Great looking leather on your Tessie Hobo! I hope all went well with the hospital consultant visit.


Thanks @More bags. Just got to wait for some results to come back in a month to rule out anything serious. The consultant was reassuring that all would be fine but needed to double check with a biopsy. It’s been hanging over me in one way or another since October so hopefully all will be fine and I can put it behind me.


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> OK, I need help. You all are a mighty powerful bunch, and I need strong feedback, because I'm lost on this one. I'm posting here, because you guys mostly aren't going to side one way or the other just because of the brand.
> 
> First, I'll say that the purchase of both will set me back about a month, so the rule for 'not going in to debt' doesn't really apply. I am lucky to have some disposable income, and while I hate having a balance on my card, I can deal for a month or two.
> 
> OK - I went in to Saks Off 5th looking for something else but I know where they keep the good stuff (strangely enough, practically hidden, I have no idea how they expect to sell this stuff, seriously - it's at the top of a tall cabinet!), and was flabbergasted to find a jaw-dropping gorgeous Bottega Veneta Nero Ostrich Zip-Around Wallet. I mean, seriously. What?  AND - then - hiding behind that box, a BV french wallet.  Sigh. Intrecciato. Classic Bottega Veneta, both. Marked WAY DOWN, both of them.
> 
> Nero Ostrich Zip Around Wallet, surprisingly not too heavy. I hate zip-around wallets, seriously, but I cannot stop touching this wallet, unzipping it, looking at it. I've had Ostrich before, but this? Christ, it's not even intrecciato. Plain ol' Ostrich and so gorgeous I want to sleep with it. (No, quit laughing, ya'll have been there, you know it - ).
> 
> Deco Rose/Quartz French Wallet, smaller and more manageable for me. But right now I'm actually giving it the side-eye and reaching for the Nero Ostrich. Ms Rosey is probably too girly for me.
> 
> I already have an unused brand new Bottega Veneta Atlantic 3/4 Zip Intrecciato wallet bought during the BV Outlet sale madness of last August, and I just picked up a 2010 Cardinal Foldover (double-zip?) Intrecciato wallet that I'm in the middle of rehabbing. (Oooo wait until you see it, classic BV was always about color, and Cardinal is right up there with Scarlet and Holy Grail territory).
> 
> My daily use wallet has been my Comme de Garcons little 3/4 zip square, but I'm getting tired of 'lack of space'.
> 
> So I've GOT wallets.
> 
> Do I keep one or both, or return? Oh, the other thing? BV's creative director has kicked these to the curb, so they won't be made by him, ever.  This is it, last of the classic BV. NEW.
> 
> Ya see what I'm dealing with? My head hurts.
> 
> Help.
> 
> View attachment 4954340



Keep both. But if you only keep one, I vote the rose french wallet. It's more clearly classic BV than the ostrich, imo.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Stunning beauties, I love that you know where to find the good stuff!
> <ignoring the title of the thread, briefly> I think the ostrich wallet is gorgeous, I can hear in your voice you love the leather. You need a larger wallet. Will the zip annoy you? I think it's a yes, keep.
> The style of the Intrecciato wallet is great. You mention this style of wallet may be a better fit for you however, the colours a bit too girly. Do you like it more than your Atlantic 3/4 Zip? Would you keep Ms. Rosey and sell the Atlantic 3/4 Zip? Would you buy Ms. Rosey if she was full price, are you interested because it will be discontinued and it's a good deal?
> 
> Best wishes with your decisions! They are both beautiful wallets!


Errrr, @indiaink, this means (fingers crossed) you’re keeping the ostrich and sending the rose french back? I mean, it’s not every day you come across a wallet you want to sleep with. (I felt the same way about both of my two wallets Prada saffiano zip —asap like style— and black box kelly longue Phw). I would love to see the Atlantic 3/4 zip. BTW, rhe rose may be iconic BV, but she’s a proper daytime lady. Whereas I think the ostrich is demure, but is secretly racy under the proper facade. . . yep, ive officially lost my mind 
@Katinahat, hope you are okay! Long ago I had to have a excisional biopsy and something else, I forget what. Its a bit unsettling. If you are at all prone to keloid scarring, let them know in advance bc you can get a shot of kenalog. Lockdown with a pool sounds to me like a spa vacation lol, but I’m in NYC and anything warm sounds like paradise right now.

@msd_bags, my mom lives half the year in a country with sari sari stores. Ive seen them all over, but never realized until recently how large a part such micro businesses play in the economy.

This Afternoon, I decided to shop my closet and wear nicer clothes inside the apartment. I pulled out a favorite pale pink wolford sweater that I had only worn twice before. Then I thought I should be diet virtuous and make a green shake with frozen strawberries, protein powder and cocoa powder. (I had also just tidied up the kitchen). I wasn’t paying attention and Whoosh, the blendtec top came off and there were splotches of shake everywhere. next time, I will just order a reuben sandwich Which is what I wanted in thr first place. Also, I should make a mental note to only wear plastic birkenstocks in the kitchen.

@doni, saw this article and thought of your Desmond &dempsey
Lockdown fashion: 'People are back in their pyjamas' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-55584843

just saw below @indiaink and I burst out laughing. Nowadays, I can get away with a cc in my cargo pants pocket. How about a calvi!


----------



## indiaink

Well, the end of this story - I tried my few things in the Ostrich, and it’s about the silliest thing I ever did see. I carry so little - no rewards cards, no receipts, no bits and bobs. So then - I thought - AHA! I’m meant to keep the Rose wallet -  but no, one whole side of it is empty.

So both are going back. (Saks Off 5th in Eagan MN).

I should write a love note and hide it in the Ostrich, but - nobody will ever see it, I know nobody’s going to see these wallets up on that top shelf in that cabinet.

I’ll be rehoming the Atlantic 3/4 zip wristlet wallet, too! Same situation. Somewhere along the line I became a very OCD tiny wallet person. DAMMIT.

I think I need one of those zip-arounds with 3-card sections? I dunno.

Back to square one, and a happier CC balance.

Thanks for all the help, folks!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

missie1 said:


> I was looking at Espom but I do love the smooth leather.  Does it show nicks and scratch very easily?
> I got Rose Pourpre.  Here she is with few twillys.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954050


Absolutely stunning!


indiaink said:


> OK, I need help. You all are a mighty powerful bunch, and I need strong feedback, because I'm lost on this one. I'm posting here, because you guys mostly aren't going to side one way or the other just because of the brand.
> 
> Nero Ostrich Zip Around Wallet, surprisingly not too heavy. I hate zip-around wallets, seriously, but I cannot stop touching this wallet, unzipping it, looking at it. I've had Ostrich before, but this? Christ, it's not even intrecciato. Plain ol' Ostrich and so gorgeous I want to sleep with it. (No, quit laughing, ya'll have been there, you know it - ).
> 
> Deco Rose/Quartz French Wallet, smaller and more manageable for me. But right now I'm actually giving it the side-eye and reaching for the Nero Ostrich. Ms Rosey is probably too girly for me.
> 
> I already have an unused brand new Bottega Veneta Atlantic 3/4 Zip Intrecciato wallet bought during the BV Outlet sale madness of last August, and I just picked up a 2010 Cardinal Foldover (double-zip?) Intrecciato wallet that I'm in the middle of rehabbing. (Oooo wait until you see it, classic BV was always about color, and Cardinal is right up there with Scarlet and Holy Grail territory).
> 
> My daily use wallet has been my Comme de Garcons little 3/4 zip square, but I'm getting tired of 'lack of space'.
> 
> So I've GOT wallets.
> 
> Do I keep one or both, or return? Oh, the other thing? BV's creative director has kicked these to the curb, so they won't be made by him, ever.  This is it, last of the classic BV. NEW.
> 
> Ya see what I'm dealing with? My head hurts.
> 
> Help.
> 
> View attachment 4954340


I like both, but I seem to recall you had some hesitation about ostrich (or was it the grey color?) when we were discussing the Chain Knot.  If you have any hesitation about it, I wouldn't get it.

Oh I think we posted at about the same time -- I see the post above now.  Always a relief to make a decision!


BowieFan1971 said:


> My mom and stepfather made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this for me for my birthday and she gave me one of her rings, with an emerald in it since it is my son’s birthstone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954401
> 
> My sister gave me a...you guessed it...Dooney and Bourke, but I like this one so I will be keeping it.
> The duck is in the oven and I am already caked out with cake #3 yet to go. Thankfully it is a tiramisu, so not heavy. Bittersweet moments today...I made lunch instead of takeout and my mom asked if she could help. I asked her to set the table...it looked like a 4 year old did it. Then she said she needed to use the bathroom and asked where it was...she has been to my house many times before and it is a smaller ranch, so there is only one hallway. I told her and she started to walk into the laundry room that connects to the garage. It was upsetting to see that.
> 
> View attachment 4954408


Beautiful gifts and a lovely day, spent with loved ones.... that ring is lovely.


Katinahat said:


> Thanks @More bags. Just got to wait for some results to come back in a month to rule out anything serious. The consultant was reassuring that all would be fine but needed to double check with a biopsy. It’s been hanging over me in one way or another since October so hopefully all will be fine and I can put it behind me.


I hope you are okay, Katinahat.  Waiting is hard, but I hope you will hear back soon that all is well.  Hugs to you!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> A couple of wonderful surprises this morning...my stepfather is responsible for outside. And I get 3 cakes!!! Ice cream cake last night, this cake for lunch and tiramisu cake for dinner. I am making a duck for dinner. And this was my big present from DH...our initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954028
> View attachment 4954029
> View attachment 4954030


That's wonderful! Enjoy your special day!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> I agree, there are bags for which we can make exceptions on being practical.
> 
> So nice to hear from you again Elaine!!  Hoping for a fast healing for you!
> 
> I have a bad habit of storing, but after some time, I really no longer want to use/cook/eat them because they are "old".  On the other hand, I don't want to buy just for 1 meal.  There's fear of running out unwantedly.  It's crazy, I know!!
> 
> ---
> Hey @missie1 , nice to have you back here!!


My son is OCD about "old food." He can't stand keeping anything around. If he buys a package of hot dogs, he will eat every one of them before he eats anything else. He never buys eggs because he would have to eat the entire carton within a day or two. That's why he is happier getting restaurant food.


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> The bag is gorgeous as are the Twillys.


Thanks DC.


----------



## msd_bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> A couple of wonderful surprises this morning...my stepfather is responsible for outside. And I get 3 cakes!!! Ice cream cake last night, this cake for lunch and tiramisu cake for dinner. I am making a duck for dinner. And this was my big present from DH...our initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954028
> View attachment 4954029
> View attachment 4954030


Happy Birthday dear!!! Beautiful rings (including ghe emerald one).  3 cakes are a lot, but at least they are different types.  


missie1 said:


> I was looking at Espom but I do love the smooth leather.  Does it show nicks and scratch very easily?
> I got Rose Pourpre.  Here she is with few twillys.
> I’m thinking either
> 1. Cartier rg JUC so I can complete my Cartier stack.
> 2. WG VCA 5 motif Alhambra bracelet to wear with my diamond bangles
> 3. WG VCA Perlee to complete wg arm stack.
> Good thing DH supports all jewelry purchases even though he hasn’t seen bangles yet lol.  I spent so much last year on jewelry but I’m almost finished now.
> 
> View attachment 4954049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954050


Oooh, love this color!!!!


indiaink said:


> OK, I need help. You all are a mighty powerful bunch, and I need strong feedback, because I'm lost on this one. I'm posting here, because you guys mostly aren't going to side one way or the other just because of the brand.
> 
> First, I'll say that the purchase of both will set me back about a month, so the rule for 'not going in to debt' doesn't really apply. I am lucky to have some disposable income, and while I hate having a balance on my card, I can deal for a month or two.
> 
> OK - I went in to Saks Off 5th looking for something else but I know where they keep the good stuff (strangely enough, practically hidden, I have no idea how they expect to sell this stuff, seriously - it's at the top of a tall cabinet!), and was flabbergasted to find a jaw-dropping gorgeous Bottega Veneta Nero Ostrich Zip-Around Wallet. I mean, seriously. What?  AND - then - hiding behind that box, a BV french wallet.  Sigh. Intrecciato. Classic Bottega Veneta, both. Marked WAY DOWN, both of them.
> 
> Nero Ostrich Zip Around Wallet, surprisingly not too heavy. I hate zip-around wallets, seriously, but I cannot stop touching this wallet, unzipping it, looking at it. I've had Ostrich before, but this? Christ, it's not even intrecciato. Plain ol' Ostrich and so gorgeous I want to sleep with it. (No, quit laughing, ya'll have been there, you know it - ).
> 
> Deco Rose/Quartz French Wallet, smaller and more manageable for me. But right now I'm actually giving it the side-eye and reaching for the Nero Ostrich. Ms Rosey is probably too girly for me.
> 
> I already have an unused brand new Bottega Veneta Atlantic 3/4 Zip Intrecciato wallet bought during the BV Outlet sale madness of last August, and I just picked up a 2010 Cardinal Foldover (double-zip?) Intrecciato wallet that I'm in the middle of rehabbing. (Oooo wait until you see it, classic BV was always about color, and Cardinal is right up there with Scarlet and Holy Grail territory).
> 
> My daily use wallet has been my Comme de Garcons little 3/4 zip square, but I'm getting tired of 'lack of space'.
> 
> So I've GOT wallets.
> 
> Do I keep one or both, or return? Oh, the other thing? BV's creative director has kicked these to the curb, so they won't be made by him, ever.  This is it, last of the classic BV. NEW.
> 
> Ya see what I'm dealing with? My head hurts.
> 
> Help.
> 
> View attachment 4954340


I see that you’ve made your decision in a later post!! This is why I’ve cone to realize that there are no forever bags/SLGs - our needs/wants change!!!


Katinahat said:


> Creative bag carrying: not at all a date night but does to the hospital to see a consultant count!
> 
> Milberry Tessie Hobo, gorgeous thick leather. Very practical and easy to carry so useful for going into work afterwards.
> 
> View attachment 4954450


The leather on this looks so gorgeous!!


whateve said:


> My son is OCD about "old food." He can't stand keeping anything around. If he buys a package of hot dogs, he will eat every one of them before he eats anything else. He never buys eggs because he would have to eat the entire carton within a day or two. That's why he is happier getting restaurant food.


Oh wow, this is a bit difficult (for me).  But here in my country, we have what you call “sari-sari” stores or “variety store”.  They are mostly small neighborhood stores that sell small quantities, sometimes they even sell “re-packed” item.  These are generic packs sourced from larger packaged items - e.g., sugar, milk powder, cooking oil, etc.  But then again, buyers beware since you don’t know if you’re getting the real stuff.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Yeah thanks for all the commiseration about choosing a home! It's like searching for the perfect purse. No such thing. Only pros and cons to features and how they mesh with your lifestyle and preferences.


I hope you will find a home soon that you love.  Good luck!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @More bags. Just got to wait for some results to come back in a month to rule out anything serious. The consultant was reassuring that all would be fine but needed to double check with a biopsy. It’s been hanging over me in one way or another since October so hopefully all will be fine and I can put it behind me.


Oh dear, that sounds scary. You are brave and doing great to pursue the information so you can move forward. I'm sending courage and good thoughts your way!


----------



## More bags

indiaink said:


> Well, the end of this story - I tried my few things in the Ostrich, and it’s about the silliest thing I ever did see. I carry so little - no rewards cards, no receipts, no bits and bobs. So then - I thought - AHA! I’m meant to keep the Rose wallet -  but no, one whole side of it is empty.
> 
> So both are going back. (Saks Off 5th in Eagan MN).
> 
> I should write a love note and hide it in the Ostrich, but - nobody will ever see it, I know nobody’s going to see these wallets up on that top shelf in that cabinet.
> 
> I’ll be rehoming the Atlantic 3/4 zip wristlet wallet, too! Same situation. Somewhere along the line I became a very OCD tiny wallet person. DAMMIT.
> 
> I think I need one of those zip-arounds with 3-card sections? I dunno.
> 
> Back to square one, and a happier CC balance.
> 
> Thanks for all the help, folks!


 Ah well, I'm glad you got to handle both beauties and make the best decision for you, your closet and your wallet! That means something even better will come along!


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> I was looking at Espom but I do love the smooth leather.  Does it show nicks and scratch very easily?
> I got Rose Pourpre.  Here she is with few twillys.
> I’m thinking either
> 1. Cartier rg JUC so I can complete my Cartier stack.
> 2. WG VCA 5 motif Alhambra bracelet to wear with my diamond bangles
> 3. WG VCA Perlee to complete wg arm stack.
> Good thing DH supports all jewelry purchases even though he hasn’t seen bangles yet lol.  I spent so much last year on jewelry but I’m almost finished now.
> 
> View attachment 4954049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954050


 Total knockout, totally you, Missie.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> It’s never too late! I think that’s also great that your DH loves your bags too! Sometimes you love something so much, you end up searching for another one ans buying it back (once or twice). It’s a hard lesson to learn bc, as you rightly point out, it does feel great to purge your closet. I buy multiples of the same style, and it’s tempting to purge the one you havent worn in the last, cough, five years. Before covid, every time my mom had an occasion to borrow a bag, *I was always like, how about borrowing a metallic reissue? i love them, but rarely wear them anymore, so I figured if someone did, it would count as to my cost per wear.*
> 
> The only issue is that the cost of replacement has grown exponentially which is why I wait for summer doldrums or other low season times to buy. IMO, though prices of classic Chanel’s and certain H have skyrocketed, they aren’t moving much, and there are loads of relatively well priced kelly style Gucci’s, Diors, or Cartier’s, or seasonal Chanel and non grail H (bolide, massai, trims, early evelynes, dalvys, halzans, larger lindys — Brand JFA has a 30 Lindy croc touch for less than the price of a standard one;   the list goes on. . .) I’m also amazed at how relatively inexpensive certain BVs or some LVs are bc of gorgeous patina or darkened handles (I send my bags with darkened handles to @docride to lighten) or brands like Bulgari, Reed krakoff, Devi kroll, etc. etc. (Some of these bags are still quite expensive, I just mean that they are relative deals compared to list price).
> 
> @whateve, I try to cook smaller cuts especially from frozen. I find the step of thawing to be inconvenient when DH cannot decide what he wants to eat until last minute  @Hazzelnut, hope the grocery supplies become more available to you soon! If I were anywhere close, I’d send you some! Hugs


Thank you @880. Re: your metallic reissue situation, I could help you with getting in more wears, however I might not give them back! 


momasaurus said:


> Men are full of surprises.


 This made me laugh.


ElainePG said:


> HAH! Aren't they just???


This made me  



missie1 said:


> OMG I would have fell thru the floor.  That rose speedy was special but *we just gotta move on and be more selective in the future when letting certain items go. *  It’s amazing what they pay attention to.  My DH only notices  jewelry or so I think.   Your DH actions now have me looking side eyed at mine.  I always add bags and shoes and just say I been had this if he comments.  What if he knows but just isn’t saying anything lol.
> I can’t do the 12 month rule because I have some bags I haven’t carried in few years but the color is needed.


Well said missie! 


Katinahat said:


> Great that your DH pays that much attention and interest.


Yes, you’re right. I asked him what else he liked in my current bag wardrobe and he went on to point out two other bags I already rehomed.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I know! It's hard to choose between slightly better neighborhood and slightly better pool, for instance. I want both to be amazing!


One of my biggest regrets with our current house is that I had no idea our pool would be so cold! The neighbor's trees shade the pool all afternoon so it doesn't get very warm. I wish I could pick up the pool and move it to the center of the yard! (It's inground so obviously I can't.) 

I would pick the better neighborhood. You can upgrade the pool easier than you can upgrade the neighborhood.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @More bags. Just got to wait for some results to come back in a month to rule out anything serious. The consultant was reassuring that all would be fine but needed to double check with a biopsy. It’s been hanging over me in one way or another since October so hopefully all will be fine and I can put it behind me.


Wow, a whole month! That's a long wait! I remember once I had a biopsy. They told me they would call me Friday with the results. I waited until Friday afternoon to call them, as I didn't want to be a nag, and was told the doctor went away for the weekend. I had to worry all weekend wondering about the results. I switched doctors after that.


----------



## JenJBS

This month's challenge to carry our least used bags inspired me to carry my Aspinal of London trunk, that sits on my vanity as a jewelry holder for my favorite pieces instead of being carried as the purse it is.


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Total knockout, totally you, Missie.


Thanks. You ladies know my taste so well


----------



## jblended

Yikes! I have 20 pages to catch up on! You lot have been busy in here! 

@ElainePG Rest up and take it easy on yourself. So happy you're safe and well!

@BowieFan1971 Happy belated birthday! 

@doni I started on the paper clutter and then gave up halfway through!  Too many medical records for me to sort through and all of them bringing back terrible memories. I've decluttered every other category though, so I can't complain. Hope you also met your goal of a 'fresh house on Monday'

@Katinahat Fingers crossed your biopsy results are fine. Waiting is awful but hopefully you'll be reassured soon that all is well and you can put it behind you. 

Sorry if I've missed out any other big updates. I tried to catch up on all the posts but it's quite a challenge!
Hope everyone is well and in positive spirits.


----------



## doni

jblended said:


> @doni I started on the paper clutter and then gave up halfway through!  Too many medical records for me to sort through and all of them bringing back terrible memories. I've decluttered every other category though, so I can't complain. Hope you also met your goal of a 'fresh house on Monday'



Of course I haven't! But I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel 

Leave those medical records for a better time and congratulations on your decluttering success!


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @More bags. Just got to wait for some results to come back in a month to rule out anything serious. The consultant was reassuring that all would be fine but needed to double check with a biopsy. It’s been hanging over me in one way or another since October so hopefully all will be fine and I can put it behind me.


Hope nothing serious!!


----------



## dcooney4

indiaink said:


> Well, the end of this story - I tried my few things in the Ostrich, and it’s about the silliest thing I ever did see. I carry so little - no rewards cards, no receipts, no bits and bobs. So then - I thought - AHA! I’m meant to keep the Rose wallet -  but no, one whole side of it is empty.
> 
> So both are going back. (Saks Off 5th in Eagan MN).
> 
> I should write a love note and hide it in the Ostrich, but - nobody will ever see it, I know nobody’s going to see these wallets up on that top shelf in that cabinet.
> 
> I’ll be rehoming the Atlantic 3/4 zip wristlet wallet, too! Same situation. Somewhere along the line I became a very OCD tiny wallet person. DAMMIT.
> 
> I think I need one of those zip-arounds with 3-card sections? I dunno.
> 
> Back to square one, and a happier CC balance.
> 
> Thanks for all the help, folks!


I have done the same thing. That is why I suggested putting your stuff in it. In my case I got a  big beautiful wallet because I bought so much stuff from Mz last year. Purposely spent so much so I could get it. Then when it came it was heavy and looked ridiculous with my stuff in it. It was such pretty leather but useless for me.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @More bags. Just got to wait for some results to come back in a month to rule out anything serious. The consultant was reassuring that all would be fine but needed to double check with a biopsy. It’s been hanging over me in one way or another since October so hopefully all will be fine and I can put it behind me.


I hope you can relax soon and that you get good results.


----------



## momasaurus

missie1 said:


> I was looking at Espom but I do love the smooth leather.  Does it show nicks and scratch very easily?
> I got Rose Pourpre.  Here she is with few twillys.
> I’m thinking either
> 1. Cartier rg JUC so I can complete my Cartier stack.
> 2. WG VCA 5 motif Alhambra bracelet to wear with my diamond bangles
> 3. WG VCA Perlee to complete wg arm stack.
> Good thing DH supports all jewelry purchases even though he hasn’t seen bangles yet lol.  I spent so much last year on jewelry but I’m almost finished now.
> 
> View attachment 4954049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954050


That's a beautiful B! I honestly think it would look amazing without twillies.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Oh??? This one must have slipped by me. Hmmm. I may just wander by the H site later on this morning…


And check out the new season thread.


----------



## momasaurus

jayohwhy said:


> Happy new week, everyone!
> 
> Update: For me, I've been working towards larger scale goals like being very selective and mindful about any items I bring into my space and have been tracking all my purchases for a few months now. It's so annoying to look back and things I bought a few months ago knowing that I don't use them now, or when I clean out my house I can see all these things that were a veritable waste of money. I've been holding back on Amazon and target purchases to try to curb this, so it's been good to be at home because I feel embarrassed having the mail man bring packages every day and have time to think about my target curbside pickup orders..
> 
> I've finally gotten into The Great British Bake Off! It's so calming but sometimes it's tough because I'm also intermittent fasting and it can make me want food.


I must be in a weird mood this morning, because at first I read "larger scale goals like being very seductive".......


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> My mom and stepfather made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this for me for my birthday and she gave me one of her rings, with an emerald in it since it is my son’s birthstone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954401
> 
> My sister gave me a...you guessed it...Dooney and Bourke, but I like this one so I will be keeping it.
> The duck is in the oven and I am already caked out with cake #3 yet to go. Thankfully it is a tiramisu, so not heavy. Bittersweet moments today...I made lunch instead of takeout and my mom asked if she could help. I asked her to set the table...it looked like a 4 year old did it. Then she said she needed to use the bathroom and asked where it was...she has been to my house many times before and it is a smaller ranch, so there is only one hallway. I told her and she started to walk into the laundry room that connects to the garage. It was upsetting to see that.
> 
> View attachment 4954408


That is a beautiful ring!


----------



## momasaurus

At the urging of @880, here's what I wore on Saturday for a zoom scarfie meetup - H tohu bohu (which features circles) with some other circular jewelry as a sort of inside joke. The earrings are supposedly made from piano strings. No purse, sorry!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> At the urging of @880, here's what I wore on Saturday for a zoom scarfie meetup - H tohu bohu (which features circles) with some other circular jewelry as a sort of inside joke. The earrings are supposedly made from piano strings. No purse, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954993


Fabulous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## keodi

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @More bags. Just got to wait for some results to come back in a month to rule out anything serious. The consultant was reassuring that all would be fine but needed to double check with a biopsy. It’s been hanging over me in one way or another since October so hopefully all will be fine and I can put it behind me.


keeping my fingers crossed all will be well.


momasaurus said:


> At the urging of @880, here's what I wore on Saturday for a zoom scarfie meetup - H tohu bohu (which features circles) with some other circular jewelry as a sort of inside joke. The earrings are supposedly made from piano strings. No purse, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954993


You look great! I love tohu bohu! you paired it very well with the necklace, and the sweater! 


Cookiefiend said:


> Fabulous!


Agreed!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> At the urging of @880, here's what I wore on Saturday for a zoom scarfie meetup - H tohu bohu (which features circles) with some other circular jewelry as a sort of inside joke. The earrings are supposedly made from piano strings. No purse, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954993


Gorgeous sweater, Tohu Bohu scarf and etain Grand Loop pairing! I like your style.  



JenJBS said:


> This month's challenge to carry our least used bags inspired me to carry my Aspinal of London trunk, that sits on my vanity as a jewelry holder for my favorite pieces instead of being carried as the purse it is.
> 
> View attachment 4954518


That is a cool piece @JenJBS.


----------



## More bags

*Bag 3: Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. Both my DS went back to in-person school yesterday. I carried my red WOC for the school run. The WOC is too small to carry my sunglasses and since I was in a car that was fine. The finicky thing about a WOC is emptying wallet contents into the credit card slots or zipper pocket. I have two, one in black caviar leather and this red lambskin one. I carry the black more often and I love the buttery feel of the lambskin. It works well for evenings out to dinner, sporting events or theatre events (lies flat against your body) or going to a movie (remember that? )
The scarf that is pictured with the red WOC is also the scarf I wore yesterday, Hermes H Force Centrifuge (cross posting).


----------



## jayohwhy

momasaurus said:


> I must be in a weird mood this morning, because at first I read "larger scale goals like being very seductive".......



Being seductive with my purchases might work too!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> At the urging of @880, here's what I wore on Saturday for a zoom scarfie meetup - H tohu bohu (which features circles) with some other circular jewelry as a sort of inside joke. The earrings are supposedly made from piano strings. No purse, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954993


Gorgeous as ever! Love the scarf too!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *Bag 3: Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. Both my DS went back to in-person school yesterday. I carried my red WOC for the school run. The WOC is too small to carry my sunglasses and since I was in a car that was fine. The finicky thing about a WOC is emptying wallet contents into the credit card slots or zipper pocket. I have two, one in black caviar leather and this red lambskin one. I carry the black more often and I love the buttery feel of the lambskin. It works well for evenings out to dinner, sporting events or theatre events (lies flat against your body) or going to a movie (remember that? )
> The scarf that is pictured with the red WOC is also the scarf I wore yesterday, Hermes H Force Centrifuge (cross posting).
> View attachment 4955193
> View attachment 4955194


Both are lovely!


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> *Bag 3: Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. Both my DS went back to in-person school yesterday. I carried my red WOC for the school run. The WOC is too small to carry my sunglasses and since I was in a car that was fine. The finicky thing about a WOC is emptying wallet contents into the credit card slots or zipper pocket. I have two, one in black caviar leather and this red lambskin one. I carry the black more often and I love the buttery feel of the lambskin. It works well for evenings out to dinner, sporting events or theatre events (lies flat against your body) or going to a movie (remember that? )
> The scarf that is pictured with the red WOC is also the scarf I wore yesterday, Hermes H Force Centrifuge (cross posting).
> View attachment 4955193
> View attachment 4955194


LOVE the colors!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jayohwhy said:


> Being seductive with my purchases might work too!


It’s the purchases that are seductive!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Yeah thanks for all the commiseration about choosing a home! It's like searching for the perfect purse. No such thing. Only pros and cons to features and how they mesh with your lifestyle and preferences.


Dear SPG, sorry to hear your last visit was a bust. That’s a lot of pressure and a ton of stress. I have hopes that something even better is just around the corner for you on your house hunt.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I am about to commit sacrilege in a purse forum. After looking at Hermès bags and scarves, I don’t think the brand is for me! I have seen some nice things, but nothing that thrills me for the money. The scarves are rich, but either not my style or the colors are too bold to be flattering for me. I did get two mini size perfumes I like and am deciding if they are keepers beyond the mini bottle. I am sure my DH and my bank account are relieved... I am really honing my style and what works and appeals to me, which makes my shopping much more focused and improves my ability to avoid temptation, especially in the form of a “great deal.” It’s nice to feel
like I have more control after being a sort of “kid in a candy store.” I like the idea of saying NO for a while.


----------



## indiaink

880 said:


> Errrr, @indiaink,...I would love to see the Atlantic 3/4 zip. BTW, rhe rose may be iconic BV, but she’s a proper daytime lady. Whereas I think the ostrich is demure, but is secretly racy under the proper facade. . . yep, ive officially lost my mind
> 
> just saw below @indiaink and I burst out laughing. Nowadays, I can get away with a cc in my cargo pants pocket. How about a calvi!


@880 No minds to lose here, we're officially mindless, so no worries. 
The Calvi has been on my radar for a bit - but I think my C d G is bigger than that, or mostly likely easier to get into. I'm all about easy nowadays.

Photo attached of the Bottega Veneta Atlantic 3/4 zip wristlet wallet.



Purses & Perfumes said:


> ...I like both, but I seem to recall you had some hesitation about ostrich (or was it the grey color?) when we were discussing the Chain Knot.  If you have any hesitation about it, I wouldn't get it.


The problem I had with the grey Ostrich Chain Knot - no give to it, no tactile reward, other than the initial "ah this is gorgeous". Firm Ostrich is an unfriendly Ostrich, like the Kangaroo of the Clutch World, IMO.  Oh, @Purses & Perfumes, this Nero Ostrich zip-around wallet - flexible, malleable, soft, divine. Worlds away from a hard-sided clutch. Maybe I can find a tiny Ostrich wallet.  



dcooney4 said:


> I have done the same thing. That is why I suggested putting your stuff in it. In my case I got a  big beautiful wallet because I bought so much stuff from Mz last year. Purposely spent so much so I could get it. Then when it came it was heavy and looked ridiculous with my stuff in it. It was such pretty leather but useless for me.


@dcooney4 See! That's it. "Looked ridiculous with my stuff in it".  Yep.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am about to commit sacrilege in a purse forum. After looking at Hermès bags and scarves, I don’t think the brand is for me! I have seen some nice things, but nothing that thrills me for the money. The scarves are rich, but either not my style or the colors are too bold to be flattering for me. I did get two mini size perfumes I like and am deciding if they are keepers beyond the mini bottle. I am sure my DH and my bank account are relieved... I am really honing my style and what works and appeals to me, which makes my shopping much more focused and improves my ability to avoid temptation, especially in the form of a “great deal.” It’s nice to feel
> like I have more control after being a sort of “kid in a candy store.” I like the idea of saying NO for a while.


Same.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Gorgeous sweater, Tohu Bohu scarf and etain Grand Loop pairing! I like your style.
> 
> 
> That is a cool piece @JenJBS.



Thank you!


----------



## doni

whateve said:


> I would pick the better neighborhood. You can upgrade the pool easier than you can upgrade the neighborhood.



Wise words



momasaurus said:


> At the urging of @880, here's what I wore on Saturday for a zoom scarfie meetup - H tohu bohu (which features circles) with some other circular jewelry as a sort of inside joke. The earrings are supposedly made from piano strings. No purse, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954993



SO gorgeous! And the idea of a Zoom scarfie meet up... I would never qualify, but I am so glad such a thing exists!



BowieFan1971 said:


> I am about to commit sacrilege in a purse forum. After looking at Hermès bags and scarves, I don’t think the brand is for me! I have seen some nice things, but nothing that thrills me for the money. The scarves are rich, but either not my style or the colors are too bold to be flattering for me. I did get two mini size perfumes I like and am deciding if they are keepers beyond the mini bottle. I am sure my DH and my bank account are relieved... I am really honing my style and what works and appeals to me, which makes my shopping much more focused and improves my ability to avoid temptation, especially in the form of a “great deal.” It’s nice to feel
> like I have more control after being a sort of “kid in a candy store.” I like the idea of saying NO for a while.



Good for you! 
(even if for Hermes the what a great deal case hardly applies )

So on the subject of not being able to resist a good deal, when @SouthernPurseGal posted the coupon for Desmond & Dempsey I though, I can do with another shirt. Or two. As a result, today I have received my first taste of Brexit, a message from DHL that I need to pay duties to receive my parcel. Very high duties too! 

Now debating whether to keep them or not. But more than anything, it made me sad... I knew it was coming, I even worked on the thing, still the reality of having _lost_ our British friends suddenly hit.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *Bag 3: Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. Both my DS went back to in-person school yesterday. I carried my red WOC for the school run. The WOC is too small to carry my sunglasses and since I was in a car that was fine. The finicky thing about a WOC is emptying wallet contents into the credit card slots or zipper pocket. I have two, one in black caviar leather and this red lambskin one. I carry the black more often and I love the buttery feel of the lambskin. It works well for evenings out to dinner, sporting events or theatre events (lies flat against your body) or going to a movie (remember that? )
> The scarf that is pictured with the red WOC is also the scarf I wore yesterday, Hermes H Force Centrifuge (cross posting).
> View attachment 4955193
> View attachment 4955194


Lovely reds!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

momasaurus said:


> I must be in a weird mood this morning, because at first I read "larger scale goals like being very seductive".......


Selective, seductive, potato, potato 
love your styling of the Tohu Bohu, the colors and the circles.

@BowieFan1971, it’s such a relief when an expensive rabbit hole brand does not work for ones personal style 
@More bags, I love the red WOC and centrifuge scarf. The sunglasses can stay on your nose!
@SouthernPurseGal, agree with @doni and @whateve re location and neighborhood taking precedence. But upgrading a pool doesn’t sound easy either. 
@missie1, I’m a relative jewelry newbie, and also always interested in the thought process of others when contemplating purchases) I meant to ask you, how are you deciding the order of the jewelry purchases post self imposed 3 month spending hiatus. (ive been trying to wait to do the biggest purchase first in the hopes that I will not want the others after) Since, you are completing three different stacks, that’s of course very different. Also very  curious to find out if you mix Cartier and VCA and if you tried the WG perlee with the bangles. Would love to see more pics (The one you posted on the Cartier thread was stunning)
@indiaink, thank you for the wristlet pic! I’m refining my theoretical future (not this year) pursuit of ostrich based on your hard/soft description. Am still kicking myself from hesitating last summer from BIN on a well priced ostrich B30 phw in my favorite gray blue tones  bc DH, on an unrelated grocery matter, (he had no idea I was contemplating a blue gray H birdie), emailed me this pic.








						Blue Skinned Silkie Chicken
					

Thought to date all the way back to the Han Dynasty in 206 B.C., the Silkie is a unique, flavorful Asian breed of chicken. While the meat is white, both the skin and the bones of the birds are a...




					uncrate.com
				




@docride has been working her artistry on rescue B30 vache liegee, phw and a B35 (still in process — which will be a midnight camo with gunmetal blue hw. Will update with a pic of the B35 when it arrives)
here is a before and after pic of the B30. The pic doesn’t really do justice to the gorgeous blue interior or matte iridescent metallic blue gray exterior (I’ll try to update with a better pic later this week). i pulled the trigger when the prices were at their lowest point early last fall; it just took a while for us to figure out what to do. We also wanted it to be different from my first @docride art bag (a HAC 32 charcoal grey metallic with custom engraved HW) (Third pic)


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> *Bag 3: Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. Both my DS went back to in-person school yesterday. I carried my red WOC for the school run. The WOC is too small to carry my sunglasses and since I was in a car that was fine. The finicky thing about a WOC is emptying wallet contents into the credit card slots or zipper pocket. I have two, one in black caviar leather and this red lambskin one. I carry the black more often and I love the buttery feel of the lambskin. It works well for evenings out to dinner, sporting events or theatre events (lies flat against your body) or going to a movie (remember that? )
> The scarf that is pictured with the red WOC is also the scarf I wore yesterday, Hermes H Force Centrifuge (cross posting).
> View attachment 4955193
> View attachment 4955194


Absolutely gorgeous, very lovely colours.


----------



## indiaink

880 said:


> @indiaink,... on an unrelated grocery matter (he had no idea I was contemplating a blue gray H birdie), emailed this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Skinned Silkie Chicken
> 
> 
> Thought to date all the way back to the Han Dynasty in 206 B.C., the Silkie is a unique, flavorful Asian breed of chicken. While the meat is white, both the skin and the bones of the birds are a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncrate.com


Holy Mother. That just looks ... Ah, yes, Chicken Collision with an Inkpen, #1 of 1. Signed. See attendant for pricing.

I'm gone...


----------



## Katinahat

Thanks to everyone for all the best wishes and kind thoughts. Hopefully my results will be quicker than 3-4 weeks but our health service is very busy what with COVID and everything is taking a bit longer. I’m just glad I was still able to get an appointment to see a specialist consultant.

Carried my fifth bag for January to work today - my Coach Central Zip tote. I took it to a socially distanced meeting outside. Safer than meeting inside and good to get fresh air. I’m trying to take all my larger bags to work at some stage this month. I’m dressing down so some feel a bit too smart but I’m going to make it work.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> *Bag 3: Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. Both my DS went back to in-person school yesterday. I carried my red WOC for the school run. The WOC is too small to carry my sunglasses and since I was in a car that was fine. The finicky thing about a WOC is emptying wallet contents into the credit card slots or zipper pocket. I have two, one in black caviar leather and this red lambskin one. I carry the black more often and I love the buttery feel of the lambskin. It works well for evenings out to dinner, sporting events or theatre events (lies flat against your body) or going to a movie (remember that? )
> The scarf that is pictured with the red WOC is also the scarf I wore yesterday, Hermes H Force Centrifuge (cross posting).
> View attachment 4955193
> View attachment 4955194


Your red WOC is beautiful but I know what you mean about the WOC.  I usually keep my WOC for evening events (pre-pandemic) for the same reasons, since I need my day-time bag to be able to fit my sunglasses.  I actually like my Dior Promenade Pouch (sadly discontinued) a lot more since it's a bit bigger than a WOC and the chain is detachable, making it more versatile.  I think my ideal size for day-time to evening is a bag that's a bit bigger than even the Promenade Pouch, but it's not very easy to find a bag in that slightly larger (but not too large) size!


indiaink said:


> Photo attached of the Bottega Veneta Atlantic 3/4 zip wristlet wallet.
> 
> 
> The problem I had with the grey Ostrich Chain Knot - no give to it, no tactile reward, other than the initial "ah this is gorgeous". Firm Ostrich is an unfriendly Ostrich, like the Kangaroo of the Clutch World, IMO.  Oh, @Purses & Perfumes, this Nero Ostrich zip-around wallet - flexible, malleable, soft, divine. Worlds away from a hard-sided clutch. Maybe I can find a tiny Ostrich wallet.
> 
> 
> @dcooney4 See! That's it. "Looked ridiculous with my stuff in it".  Yep.
> 
> View attachment 4955366


Gorgeous blue!  Love the color.  You bring up an interesting point about the ostrich -- soft versus structured.  I will keep that in mind if I ever get around to exploring an ostrich bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Your red WOC is beautiful but I know what you mean about the WOC.  I usually keep my WOC for evening events (pre-pandemic) for the same reasons, since I need my day-time bag to be able to fit my sunglasses.  I actually like my Dior Promenade Pouch (sadly discontinued) a lot more since it's a bit bigger than a WOC and the chain is detachable, making it more versatile.  I think my ideal size for day-time to evening is a bag that's a bit bigger than even the Promenade Pouch, but it's not very easy to find a bag in that slightly larger (but not too large) size!
> 
> Gorgeous blue!  Love the color.  You bring up an interesting point about the ostrich -- soft versus structured.  I will keep that in mind if I ever get around to exploring an ostrich bag.


Optimal bag size is such an interesting point. I love some of my small bags but they really do need to be big enough to carry a wallet, keys, phone, lippy, tissues etc and, of course, sunglasses and some aren’t. The WOC is stunning! I’d be so pleased if I owned one that I’d carry it all the time but optimal size for me is perhaps a little bigger. I love my Lily’s because they do fit all these things. Not sure what Chanel is similar size - don’t know enough but do know I’m very envious!


----------



## Katinahat

My new Apple Watch arrived today, nearly a week sooner than originally stated. I’ve set it up already and tested the exercise function with a dog walk this evening. It is certainly fast and responsive so far but I need to test it out properly.


----------



## indiaink

Katinahat said:


> My new Apple Watch arrived today, nearly a week sooner than originally stated. I’ve set it up already and tested the exercise function with a dog walk this evening. It is certainly fast and responsive so far but I need to test it out properly.


Yay! My DH LOVES to tell his watch to start his walk when he goes out the door with the two dogs!


----------



## travelbliss

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am about to commit sacrilege in a purse forum. After looking at Hermès bags and scarves, I don’t think the brand is for me! I have seen some nice things, but nothing that thrills me for the money. The scarves are rich, but either not my style or the colors are too bold to be flattering for me. I did get two mini size perfumes I like and am deciding if they are keepers beyond the mini bottle. I am sure my DH and my bank account are relieved... I am really honing my style and what works and appeals to me, which makes my shopping much more focused and improves my ability to avoid temptation, especially in the form of a “great deal.” It’s nice to feel
> like I have more control after being a sort of “kid in a candy store.” I like the idea of saying NO for a while.



I think I was born without the H and Chanel genes, as I've tried so hard to find something, but alas, nothing works on me, too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> Optimal bag size is such an interesting point. I love some of my small bags but they really do need to be big enough to carry a wallet, keys, phone, lippy, tissues etc and, of course, sunglasses and some aren’t. The WOC is stunning! I’d be so pleased if I owned one that I’d carry it all the time but optimal size for me is perhaps a little bigger. I love my Lily’s because they do fit all these things. Not sure what Chanel is similar size - don’t know enough but do know I’m very envious!


I appreciate hearing the Lily is big enough to fit all those things!


----------



## msd_bags

indiaink said:


> Yay! My DH LOVES to tell his watch to start his walk when he goes out the door with the two dogs!


Oh, can I use voice command for that?  I do some exercises, but I click on the watch to start monitoring.


----------



## Cookiefiend

I've carried the Just Campagne 5 times now; today I remembered why I don't have many zip top bags - I prefer just reaching into the bag. Hrmmm... 
I love the color though, and I don't have a bag in this color... it matches a pair of booties perfectly and is a great warm greige color. It's also a nice size - not too big (but taller than I thought it might be), and I like the depth a lot. I like the top handles but wish they stayed up all the time instead of folding down. The shoulder strap stays ON the bag (unlike the strap on the Coach I sold and the Massaccesi I have listed), it's really a nice bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> Oh, can I use voice command for that?  I do some exercises, but I click on the watch to start monitoring.


You can! 
Hey Siri - start exercise.
You may have to have an 'exercise' in there already, but I use it all the time. I say "Start Walk", or "Start Ellipse".


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> You can!
> Hey Siri - start exercise.
> You may have to have an 'exercise' in there already, but I use it all the time. I say "Start Walk", or "Start Ellipse".


Yay!! I’ll try this next time! Thanks!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Optimal bag size is such an interesting point. I love some of my small bags but they really do need to be big enough to carry a wallet, keys, phone, lippy, tissues etc and, of course, sunglasses and some aren’t. The WOC is stunning! I’d be so pleased if I owned one that I’d carry it all the time but optimal size for me is perhaps a little bigger. I love my Lily’s because they do fit all these things. Not sure what Chanel is similar size - don’t know enough but do know I’m very envious!


Yes, it's one of those topics I feel I can discuss at length! The Lily's come in a few different sizes, don't they?  I need to go look at dimensions.  I have actually been eyeing the Darley on the Mulberry site on and off last year.  They have a nice one in diamond quilted leather but it seems to only come in black and it's the small size, which does seem very close to the size of a WOC.

The regular Darley is bigger and seems to be a really nice size -- small enough for evenings, but not too small for day-time use.  But it doesn't come in the soft, quilted leather and although I am a structured bag girl, for evenings, I actually prefer soft, pliable leather that can be placed comfortably in the lap or tucked easily while seated without occupying too much space.  Anyway, evening outings still seem very unlikely for a while and now I also have the gifted Vara to use for such outings, whenever life goes back to being close to the way it was before the pandemic.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> @ElainePG, re your query to @whateve. Instant read meat thermometer. If you slow roast them (requiring double cut or thick chops), there is minimal carry over heat. Then sear quickly for color (the sear last is called reverse sear).  Then rest them before carving.


I just bought an instant read meat thermometer last year, so I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> My mom and stepfather made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this for me for my birthday and she gave me one of her rings, with an emerald in it since it is my son’s birthstone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954401
> 
> My sister gave me a...you guessed it...Dooney and Bourke, but I like this one so I will be keeping it.
> The duck is in the oven and I am already caked out with cake #3 yet to go. Thankfully it is a tiramisu, so not heavy. Bittersweet moments today...I made lunch instead of takeout and my mom asked if she could help. I asked her to set the table...it looked like a 4 year old did it. Then she said she needed to use the bathroom and asked where it was...she has been to my house many times before and it is a smaller ranch, so there is only one hallway. I told her and she started to walk into the laundry room that connects to the garage. It was upsetting to see that.
> 
> View attachment 4954408


Your presents are so lovely, dear. But my heart hurt for you at the way you must have felt when your Mom got confused in your house. I know this from my own personal experience: it's so very hard to see someone we love losing cognitive function.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> As a result, today I have received my first taste of Brexit, a message from DHL that I need to pay duties to receive my parcel. Very high duties too!
> 
> Now debating whether to keep them or not. But more than anything, it made me sad... I knew it was coming, I even worked on the thing, still the reality of having _lost_ our British friends suddenly hit.



The new tax situation rules out purchases from the Uk for me, now, too. Argh! I loved shopping ebay Uk...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Your red WOC is beautiful but I know what you mean about the WOC. I usually keep my WOC for evening events (pre-pandemic) for the same reasons, since I need my day-time bag to be able to fit my sunglasses. I actually like my Dior Promenade Pouch (sadly discontinued) a lot more since it's a bit bigger than a WOC and the chain is detachable, making it more versatile. I think my ideal size for day-time to evening is a bag that's a bit bigger than even the Promenade Pouch, but it's not very easy to find a bag in that slightly larger (but not too large) size!


I hear you! A WOC is beautiful, but won´t fit more than a wallet. The Promenade Pouch really has a nice size. I´mm currently trying to figure out what fits into it. My large Dior zip around wallet is slightly too bulky because of the big charm. With a smaller wallet I expect the Promenade Pouch to fit the essentials while still being really small. The chain is gorgeous.


----------



## 880

@Katinahat, @Purses & Perfumes, optimal bag size is such a big issue. IDK why they would discontinue something as practical as the Dior promenade pouch bag. I was not familiar with the lily but it looks very user friendly too.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Creative bag carrying: not at all a date night but does to the hospital to see a consultant count!
> 
> Milberry Tessie Hobo, gorgeous thick leather. Very practical and easy to carry so useful for going into work afterwards.
> 
> View attachment 4954450


What a beautiful bag!!!  I'm guessing that's from a number of seasons ago, when Mulberry had that amazing chewy leather?


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @More bags. Just got to wait for some results to come back in a month to rule out anything serious. The consultant was reassuring that all would be fine but needed to double check with a biopsy. It’s been hanging over me in one way or another since October so hopefully all will be fine and I can put it behind me.


I'm so sorry to hear you've had this hanging over your head for all these months. And what a shame you have to wait for yet another month to know for sure. Hang in there.


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> This Afternoon, I decided to shop my closet and wear nicer clothes inside the apartment. I pulled out a favorite pale pink wolford sweater that I had only worn twice before. Then I thought I should be diet virtuous and make a green shake with frozen strawberries, protein powder and cocoa powder. (I had also just tidied up the kitchen). I wasn’t paying attention and Whoosh, the blendtec top came off and there were splotches of shake everywhere. next time, I will just order a reuben sandwich Which is what I wanted in thr first place. Also, I should make a mental note to only wear plastic birkenstocks in the kitchen.


Oh nooooooo! I'm sorry, but my first response was to laugh hysterically. Of course, it HAD to happen on the very day you'd dressed up, right? 
I think the universe *wanted* you to have that reuben sandwich.
As a transplanted New Yorker, I am now officially craving a pastrami on rye and a half-sour pickle. Which I can't get here in the Back of Beyond. There are some decent deli places in San Francisco, but of course we're not going there any time soon.
Maybe I'll pull out my blender from its hiding place, and make a whey protein shake. But only if I'm wearing old clothes.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> This month's challenge to carry our least used bags inspired me to carry my Aspinal of London trunk, that sits on my vanity as a jewelry holder for my favorite pieces instead of being carried as the purse it is.
> 
> View attachment 4954518


What a seriously cute bag!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> I must be in a weird mood this morning, because at first I read "larger scale goals like being very seductive".......


 


jayohwhy said:


> Being seductive with my purchases might work too!


Put on the seductive music ... perhaps some Barry White?


dcooney4 said:


> Both are lovely!


Thank you dc! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> LOVE the colors!!


Thanks BF!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> And check out the new season thread.


Yes, I've marked it as a watched thread and I've been following it. I typically wait until members post their own pictures… so much better than the photos on the H site!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I must be in a weird mood this morning, because at first I read "larger scale goals like being very seductive".......


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> At the urging of @880, here's what I wore on Saturday for a zoom scarfie meetup - H tohu bohu (which features circles) with some other circular jewelry as a sort of inside joke. The earrings are supposedly made from piano strings. No purse, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954993


Love this! What a fantastic outfit!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *Bag 3: Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. Both my DS went back to in-person school yesterday. I carried my red WOC for the school run. The WOC is too small to carry my sunglasses and since I was in a car that was fine. The finicky thing about a WOC is emptying wallet contents into the credit card slots or zipper pocket. I have two, one in black caviar leather and this red lambskin one. I carry the black more often and I love the buttery feel of the lambskin. It works well for evenings out to dinner, sporting events or theatre events (lies flat against your body) or going to a movie (remember that? )
> The scarf that is pictured with the red WOC is also the scarf I wore yesterday, Hermes H Force Centrifuge (cross posting).
> View attachment 4955193
> View attachment 4955194


Gorgeous bag-&-scarf pairing, @More bags . I do so love the deeply saturated red that Chanel does in its bags & wallets.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> What a seriously cute bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Oh nooooooo! I'm sorry, but my first response was to laugh hysterically. Of course, it HAD to happen on the very day you'd dressed up, right?
> I think the universe *wanted* you to have that reuben sandwich.
> As a transplanted New Yorker, I am now officially craving a pastrami on rye and a half-sour pickle. Which I can't get here in the Back of Beyond. There are some decent deli places in San Francisco, but of course we're not going there any time soon.
> Maybe I'll pull out my blender from its hiding place, and make a whey protein shake. But only if I'm wearing old clothes.


Finding good pastrami in central California is impossible. A few years ago a deli opened up calling itself the New York deli but there was nothing remotely related to New York there. It didn't last long. I also don't like California pizza. East coast pizza is so much better.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> You can!
> Hey Siri - start exercise.
> You may have to have an 'exercise' in there already, but I use it all the time. I say "Start Walk", or "Start Ellipse".


Ooh, now I'm thinking about an Apple Watch! I've resisted so far, because they look awfully large for my very small wrist, but maybe when the Apple stores open back up I can try one on. I'd love to have my watch tracking my walks, once I get back to seriously walking again. Right now, while I'm recuperating, it's only 10 minutes, twice a day. But my normal walks are a mile or two.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Ooh, now I'm thinking about an Apple Watch! I've resisted so far, because they look awfully large for my very small wrist, but maybe when the Apple stores open back up I can try one on. I'd love to have my watch tracking my walks, once I get back to seriously walking again. Right now, while I'm recuperating, it's only 10 minutes, twice a day. But my normal walks are a mile or two.


My phone tracks my steps automatically but I don't always carry it. Yesterday we went out to a nature trail and walked a couple miles. It was desolate though. Apparently there had been a fire there so not much was green.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> *My phone tracks my steps automatically* but I don't always carry it. Yesterday we went out to a nature trail and walked a couple miles. It was desolate though. Apparently there had been a fire there so not much was green.


I don't know my iPhone could track my steps!?!?! I should really check that out before I spend big bucks on an Apple watch.


----------



## 880

ElainePG said:


> I am now officially craving a pastrami on rye and a half-sour pickle. Which I can't get here in the Back of Beyond.


i got the Reuben From my neighborhood diner (For some reason I’m thinking of The Godfather line, leave the gun, take the cannoli, as I type)

im sorry you don’t have easy pastrami access, so I just checked this out for you, but I am thinking it might be more cost effective to brine your own 








						NY Half Sour Pickles - 1 gallon
					

Guss' Pickles ships its NY Half Sour Pickles - 1 gallon nationwide on Goldbelly®. Order from 850+ top restaurants, food shops & chefs in 50 states — only on Goldbelly. Guaranteed to arrive fresh. Shop now.




					www.goldbelly.com
				




However, i never understood the big deal about tri tip until St. Louis Obispo Firestone Grill which was amazing. I’m a carnivore and like Regional meat


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I don't know my iPhone could track my steps!?!?! I should really check that out before I spend big bucks on an Apple watch.


I don't have an iphone. I imagine there is an app you can get to do it. I have a Samsung phone which automatically comes with Samsung health installed. It tracks steps all the time without me having to activate it. I can also check my heart rate and oxygen saturation. There are a bunch of features I've never used.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> i got the Reuben From my neighborhood diner (For some reason I’m thinking of The Godfather line, leave the gun, take the cannoli, as I type)
> 
> im sorry you don’t have easy pastrami access, so I just checked this out for you, but I am thinking it might be more cost effective to brine your own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY Half Sour Pickles - 1 gallon
> 
> 
> Guss' Pickles ships its NY Half Sour Pickles - 1 gallon nationwide on Goldbelly®. Order from 850+ top restaurants, food shops & chefs in 50 states — only on Goldbelly. Guaranteed to arrive fresh. Shop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goldbelly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, i never understood the big deal about tri tip until St. Louis Obispo Firestone Grill which was amazing. I’m a carnivore and like Regional meat


We used to live near Santa Maria, where tritip first became a thing. I've been making tritip a lot during lockdown. Most of the other meat sold at our local groceries aren't great quality. I've perfected my tritip lately. I am also a carnivore. I miss good ribeye. I need to order some from one of those mail order butchers.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> This Afternoon, I decided to shop my closet and wear nicer clothes inside the apartment. I pulled out a favorite pale pink wolford sweater that I had only worn twice before. Then I thought I should be diet virtuous and make a green shake with frozen strawberries, protein powder and cocoa powder. (I had also just tidied up the kitchen). I wasn’t paying attention and Whoosh, the blendtec top came off and there were splotches of shake everywhere. next time, I will just order a reuben sandwich Which is what I wanted in thr first place. Also, I should make a mental note to only wear plastic birkenstocks in the kitchen.


Oh rats! Ack, that’s super annoying the lid flew off, when you were all dressed up and were really craving a yummy sandwich and green mess! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I am about to commit sacrilege in a purse forum. After looking at Hermès bags and scarves, I don’t think the brand is for me! I have seen some nice things, but nothing that thrills me for the money. The scarves are rich, but either not my style or the colors are too bold to be flattering for me. I did get two mini size perfumes I like and am deciding if they are keepers beyond the mini bottle. I am sure my DH and my bank account are relieved... *I am really honing my style and what works and appeals to me, which makes my shopping much more focused and improves my ability to avoid temptation, especially in the form of a “great deal.” *It’s nice to feel
> like I have more control after being a sort of “kid in a candy store.” *I like the idea of saying NO for a while.*


I think process of elimination is a good thing. I like these two remarks,
*I am really honing my style and what works and appeals to me, which makes my shopping much more focused and improves my ability to avoid temptation, especially in the form of a “great deal.”*
Great deals are only great deals if it is something you really wanted. I ask myself did I want this when it was full price and if not, am I just getting distracted by sales goggles.
*I like the idea of saying NO for a while.* I also like this, when we say no we are curating what we bring into our homes and we have the control/power of choice. 


indiaink said:


> Photo attached of the Bottega Veneta Atlantic 3/4 zip wristlet wallet.
> View attachment 4955366


Atlantic is a beautiful colour. I am sorry this wallet didn’t work for you. Congratulations on making a decision on all of the wallets.


Cookiefiend said:


> Lovely reds!


Thanks dear Cookie. 


880 said:


> @More bags, I love the red WOC and centrifuge scarf. The sunglasses can stay on your nose!
> 
> @indiaink, thank you for the wristlet pic! I’m refining my theoretical future (not this year) pursuit of ostrich based on your hard/soft description. Am still kicking myself from hesitating last summer from BIN on a well priced ostrich B30 phw in my favorite gray blue tones  bc DH, on an unrelated grocery matter, (he had no idea I was contemplating a blue gray H birdie), emailed me this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Skinned Silkie Chicken
> 
> 
> Thought to date all the way back to the Han Dynasty in 206 B.C., the Silkie is a unique, flavorful Asian breed of chicken. While the meat is white, both the skin and the bones of the birds are a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncrate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @docride has been working her artistry on rescue B30 vache liegee, phw and a B35 (still in process — which will be a midnight camo with gunmetal blue hw. Will update with a pic of the B35 when it arrives)
> here is a before and after pic of the B30. The pic doesn’t really do justice to the gorgeous blue interior or matte iridescent metallic blue gray exterior (I’ll try to update with a better pic later this week). i pulled the trigger when the prices were at their lowest point early last fall; it just took a while for us to figure out what to do. We also wanted it to be different from my first @docride art bag (a HAC 32 charcoal grey metallic with custom engraved HW) (Third pic)
> View attachment 4955619
> View attachment 4955620
> View attachment 4955628


Thanks for your kind words @880. 
Your DH has bag purchase intuition, like Spidey senses tingling.
Holy moly, cool docride bag art and your after pic is gorgeous!


Katinahat said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, very lovely colours.


Thank you so much Katinahat!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Your red WOC is beautiful but I know what you mean about the WOC.  I usually keep my WOC for evening events (pre-pandemic) for the same reasons, since I need my day-time bag to be able to fit my sunglasses.  I actually like my Dior Promenade Pouch (sadly discontinued) a lot more since it's a bit bigger than a WOC and the chain is detachable, making it more versatile.  I think my ideal size for day-time to evening is a bag that's a bit bigger than even the Promenade Pouch, but it's not very easy to find a bag in that slightly larger (but not too large) size!


Thank you P&P. Yes, I know the Dior Promenade Pouch! I wanted to buy the soft one and I just missed out on them as they were discontinued. I ended up purchasing a tri colour Miss Dior Promenade Pouch. I used it for awhile and I loved the lambskin. It was a beautiful bag and I ended up selling it. I like Dior, they just keep discontinuing the bags I am interested in before I can purchase them.


Cookiefiend said:


> You can!
> Hey Siri - start exercise.
> You may have to have an 'exercise' in there already, but I use it all the time. I say "Start Walk", or "Start Ellipse".


OMG, thanks for sharing this - I didn't know that! I can’t wait to try it out tomorrow!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Optimal bag size is such an interesting point. I love some of my small bags but they really do need to be big enough to carry a wallet, keys, phone, lippy, tissues etc and, of course, sunglasses and some aren’t. The WOC is stunning! I’d be so pleased if I owned one that I’d carry it all the time but optimal size for me is perhaps a little bigger. I love my Lily’s because they do fit all these things. Not sure what Chanel is similar size - don’t know enough but do know I’m very envious!


I like the Lily, too. What sizes do you have? I remember @ksuromax may have had it in four different sizes?


Katinahat said:


> My new Apple Watch arrived today, nearly a week sooner than originally stated. I’ve set it up already and tested the exercise function with a dog walk this evening. It is certainly fast and responsive so far but I need to test it out properly.


I love it when anticipated items arrive early!


Cookiefiend said:


> *I've carried the Just Campagne 5 times *now; today I remembered why I don't have many zip top bags - I prefer just reaching into the bag. Hrmmm...
> I love the color though, and I don't have a bag in this color... it matches a pair of booties perfectly and is a great warm greige color. It's also a nice size - not too big (but taller than I thought it might be), and I like the depth a lot. I like the top handles but wish they stayed up all the time instead of folding down. The shoulder strap stays ON the bag (unlike the strap on the Coach I sold and the Massaccesi I have listed), it's really a nice bag.


Wow, you carried it 5 times already! I am glad it’s working for you!


880 said:


> @Katinahat, @Purses & Perfumes, optimal bag size is such a big issue. IDK why they would discontinue something as practical as the Dior promenade pouch bag. I was not familiar with the lily but it looks very user friendly too.


+1 


ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous bag-&-scarf pairing, @More bags . I do so love the deeply saturated red that Chanel does in its bags & wallets.


Thank you Elaine. You and I like our reds.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> *Bag 3: Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. Both my DS went back to in-person school yesterday. I carried my red WOC for the school run. The WOC is too small to carry my sunglasses and since I was in a car that was fine. The finicky thing about a WOC is emptying wallet contents into the credit card slots or zipper pocket. I have two, one in black caviar leather and this red lambskin one. I carry the black more often and I love the buttery feel of the lambskin. It works well for evenings out to dinner, sporting events or theatre events (lies flat against your body) or going to a movie (remember that? )
> The scarf that is pictured with the red WOC is also the scarf I wore yesterday, Hermes H Force Centrifuge (cross posting).
> View attachment 4955193
> View attachment 4955194


Beautiful pairing! the WOC is so pretty! nice saturated red!  


880 said:


> Selective, seductive, potato, potato
> love your styling of the Tohu Bohu, the colors and the circles.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, it’s such a relief when an expensive rabbit hole brand does not work for ones personal style
> @More bags, I love the red WOC and centrifuge scarf. The sunglasses can stay on your nose!
> @SouthernPurseGal, agree with @doni and @whateve re location and neighborhood taking precedence. But upgrading a pool doesn’t sound easy either.
> @missie1, I’m a relative jewelry newbie, and also always interested in the thought process of others when contemplating purchases) I meant to ask you, how are you deciding the order of the jewelry purchases post self imposed 3 month spending hiatus. (ive been trying to wait to do the biggest purchase first in the hopes that I will not want the others after) Since, you are completing three different stacks, that’s of course very different. Also very  curious to find out if you mix Cartier and VCA and if you tried the WG perlee with the bangles. Would love to see more pics (The one you posted on the Cartier thread was stunning)
> @indiaink, thank you for the wristlet pic! I’m refining my theoretical future (not this year) pursuit of ostrich based on your hard/soft description. Am still kicking myself from hesitating last summer from BIN on a well priced ostrich B30 phw in my favorite gray blue tones  bc DH, on an unrelated grocery matter, (he had no idea I was contemplating a blue gray H birdie), emailed me this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Skinned Silkie Chicken
> 
> 
> Thought to date all the way back to the Han Dynasty in 206 B.C., the Silkie is a unique, flavorful Asian breed of chicken. While the meat is white, both the skin and the bones of the birds are a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncrate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @docride has been working her artistry on rescue B30 vache liegee, phw and a B35 (still in process — which will be a midnight camo with gunmetal blue hw. Will update with a pic of the B35 when it arrives)
> here is a before and after pic of the B30. The pic doesn’t really do justice to the gorgeous blue interior or matte iridescent metallic blue gray exterior (I’ll try to update with a better pic later this week). i pulled the trigger when the prices were at their lowest point early last fall; it just took a while for us to figure out what to do. We also wanted it to be different from my first @docride art bag (a HAC 32 charcoal grey metallic with custom engraved HW) (Third pic)
> View attachment 4955619
> View attachment 4955620
> View attachment 4955628


Very nice! I love the after for the B30 Vache Liegee! i can't wait to see how the B35 turns out!


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Thanks for your kind words @880.
> Your DH has bag purchase intuition, like Spidey senses tingling.
> Holy moly, cool docride bag art and your after pic is gorgeous!


Thank you so much for the sweet compliment, and yes. DH has bag purchase intuition! and thank you fir your kind words re the rescue art bags. I am the type of person who likes and benefits from a lot of feedback esp from a trusted professional who knows my taste; what I already have; and, what I will actually wear and love. @docride is a fantastic arbiter of style as well as a talented leather artist. I  have made my share of style mistakes, and am of the strong opinion that the customer is not always the best judge of what is best in a special order.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Katinahat said:


> Optimal bag size is such an interesting point. I love some of my small bags but they really do need to be big enough to carry a wallet, keys, phone, lippy, tissues etc and, of course, sunglasses and some aren’t. The WOC is stunning! I’d be so pleased if I owned one that I’d carry it all the time but optimal size for me is perhaps a little bigger. I love my Lily’s because they do fit all these things. Not sure what Chanel is similar size - don’t know enough but do know I’m very envious!



When I was a bit down last year I sold my two Mulberry Lily’s and it’s only now that I’m feeling myself again I can’t believe I did that!!

I’m crossing my fingers for the beautiful bright red to come back! I also sold my mini Bayswater with flap closure in ocean green. Now realised they’ve stopped selling that exact model and the colour. My biggest selling regret!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Same.



I think Hermés creates gorgeous products but they are also not for me either.


----------



## dcooney4

Received my PLG papaya bag yesterday. I was expecting a smooth leather like my sunflower and bluebell. I went on last years thread to look at look at @momasaurus bag and the leather does have little wrinkles. I adore the color and at the price I paid it is well worth it. I am a little disappointed because it is not quite what I envisioned. It will work well with my wardrobe though. I even sent a bag out to make room for it. I now have a crazy amount of these mini bags so if I want another at a later date ,one must go out. I would ask if you  have built things up in your mind to be better than they are ,but I know we have all done that.


----------



## dcooney4

I decided to continue with the challenges and do number two a bit by taking the new bag out right away. I decked her out with a Soretro strap and a veracord organizer. So if I go out today she is ready. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It is over cast here so I had to shine a light on her.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## doni

dcooney4 said:


> I decided to continue with the challenges and do number two a bit by taking the new bag out right away. I decked her out with a Soretro strap and a veracord organizer. So if I go out today she is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956033
> 
> It is over cast here so I had to shine a light on her.


Love this color


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> *Bag 3: Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. Both my DS went back to in-person school yesterday. I carried my red WOC for the school run. The WOC is too small to carry my sunglasses and since I was in a car that was fine. The finicky thing about a WOC is emptying wallet contents into the credit card slots or zipper pocket. I have two, one in black caviar leather and this red lambskin one. I carry the black more often and I love the buttery feel of the lambskin. It works well for evenings out to dinner, sporting events or theatre events (lies flat against your body) or going to a movie (remember that? )
> The scarf that is pictured with the red WOC is also the scarf I wore yesterday, Hermes H Force Centrifuge (cross posting).
> View attachment 4955193
> View attachment 4955194


I love this!!! I have no idea why I don't have a Chanel WOC.....You look too fabulous to stay in the car.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> Selective, seductive, potato, potato
> love your styling of the Tohu Bohu, the colors and the circles.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, it’s such a relief when an expensive rabbit hole brand does not work for ones personal style
> @More bags, I love the red WOC and centrifuge scarf. The sunglasses can stay on your nose!
> @SouthernPurseGal, agree with @doni and @whateve re location and neighborhood taking precedence. But upgrading a pool doesn’t sound easy either.
> @missie1, I’m a relative jewelry newbie, and also always interested in the thought process of others when contemplating purchases) I meant to ask you, how are you deciding the order of the jewelry purchases post self imposed 3 month spending hiatus. (ive been trying to wait to do the biggest purchase first in the hopes that I will not want the others after) Since, you are completing three different stacks, that’s of course very different. Also very  curious to find out if you mix Cartier and VCA and if you tried the WG perlee with the bangles. Would love to see more pics (The one you posted on the Cartier thread was stunning)
> @indiaink, thank you for the wristlet pic! I’m refining my theoretical future (not this year) pursuit of ostrich based on your hard/soft description. Am still kicking myself from hesitating last summer from BIN on a well priced ostrich B30 phw in my favorite gray blue tones  bc DH, on an unrelated grocery matter, (he had no idea I was contemplating a blue gray H birdie), emailed me this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Skinned Silkie Chicken
> 
> 
> Thought to date all the way back to the Han Dynasty in 206 B.C., the Silkie is a unique, flavorful Asian breed of chicken. While the meat is white, both the skin and the bones of the birds are a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncrate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @docride has been working her artistry on rescue B30 vache liegee, phw and a B35 (still in process — which will be a midnight camo with gunmetal blue hw. Will update with a pic of the B35 when it arrives)
> here is a before and after pic of the B30. The pic doesn’t really do justice to the gorgeous blue interior or matte iridescent metallic blue gray exterior (I’ll try to update with a better pic later this week). i pulled the trigger when the prices were at their lowest point early last fall; it just took a while for us to figure out what to do. We also wanted it to be different from my first @docride art bag (a HAC 32 charcoal grey metallic with custom engraved HW) (Third pic)
> View attachment 4955619
> View attachment 4955620
> View attachment 4955628


This is fabulous!!
And thanks for the TohuBohu love.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I decided to continue with the challenges and do number two a bit by taking the new bag out right away. I decked her out with a Soretro strap and a veracord organizer. So if I go out today she is ready.


It's a real beauty! The strap is an incredible match.
Do you use that front slip pocket at all?

@momasaurus and @More bags You both look incredible!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> It's a real beauty! The strap is an incredible match.
> Do you use that front slip pocket at all?
> 
> @momasaurus and @More bags You both look incredible!


Sometimes I toss my phone and glasses in it. Mostly I just use the pockets of my organizer inside.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I decided to continue with the challenges and do number two a bit by taking the new bag out right away. I decked her out with a Soretro strap and a veracord organizer. So if I go out today she is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956033
> 
> It is over cast here so I had to shine a light on her.


Looks great! I hope you come to terms with the leather.


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> It's a real beauty! The strap is an incredible match.
> Do you use that front slip pocket at all?
> 
> @momasaurus and @More bags You both look incredible!


I use the front pocket on mine for things I need right away - phone, or chapstick, or dry cleaning receipt, etc.
And thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Looks great! I hope you come to terms with the leather.


As soon as I put the strap and organizer in it, I was over it. It has character and the color is gorgeous. Now I wish I could go somewhere to test her out.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Fabulous!


Thanks, cookie!


keodi said:


> keeping my fingers crossed all will be well.
> 
> You look great! I love tohu bohu! you paired it very well with the necklace, and the sweater!


Thanks, keodi!


More bags said:


> Gorgeous sweater, Tohu Bohu scarf and etain Grand Loop pairing! I like your style.
> 
> That is a cool piece @JenJBS.


Thank you!   


dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous as ever! Love the scarf too!


You are so kind!


doni said:


> SO gorgeous! And the idea of a Zoom scarfie meet up... I would never qualify, but I am so glad such a thing exists!
> Good for you!
> (even if for Hermes the what a great deal case hardly applies )
> 
> So on the subject of not being able to resist a good deal, when @SouthernPurseGal posted the coupon for Desmond & Dempsey I though, I can do with another shirt. Or two. As a result, today I have received my first taste of Brexit, a message from DHL that I need to pay duties to receive my parcel. Very high duties too!
> 
> Now debating whether to keep them or not. But more than anything, it made me sad... I knew it was coming, I even worked on the thing, still the reality of having _lost_ our British friends suddenly hit.


I have two different scarfie meetup groups, so......stay tuned.


ElainePG said:


> Love this! What a fantastic outfit!


Thank, Elaine. pink cashmere sweater from Eric Bompard, who I learned about here!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Sometimes I toss my phone and glasses in it. Mostly I just use the pockets of my organizer inside.





momasaurus said:


> I use the front pocket on mine for things I need right away - phone, or chapstick, or dry cleaning receipt, etc.


Ah, that makes sense. As I'm seriously eyeing up their mini bags, I was wondering how functional that pocket would be. Thanks to you both for the answer. 



momasaurus said:


> And thank you so much for the compliment!


The circular jewellery really was a nice touch! I love the piano wire earrings!


----------



## dcooney4

It is so funny because in most bags I am kind of afraid of color but with these full grain leather bags they seem more subtle and I am having a blast with color. I am really enjoying my rainbow of bags.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Finding good pastrami in central California is impossible. A few years ago a deli opened up calling itself the New York deli but there was nothing remotely related to New York there. It didn't last long. I also don't like California pizza. East coast pizza is so much better.


It’s like trying to find a good Philly cheesesteak or soft pretzel in the South. NO, I do NOT want Mayo on my steak sandwich...and you call that mush bread?!?!?


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> I think process of elimination is a good thing. I like these two remarks,
> *I am really honing my style and what works and appeals to me, which makes my shopping much more focused and improves my ability to avoid temptation, especially in the form of a “great deal.”*
> Great deals are only great deals if it is something you really wanted. I ask myself did I want this when it was full price and if not, am I just getting distracted by sales goggles.
> *I like the idea of saying NO for a while.* I also like this, when we say no we are curating what we bring into our homes and we have the control/power of choice.
> 
> I can’t ask the full price question, because I never pay full price for anything! LOL But while I am usually good at separating myself from the lure of a sale, I have not been as good lately. I realize some of this is being new to the designer bag world and some is just good ole retail therapy. A distraction from not working, my mom, Covid. There are 1 or two bags I bought because while I wanted them, the price/“deal” was the biggest push in buying them. But because they are bags I like, I am having trouble with listing them. I have decided that I really can’t make a fair decision about what I do and don’t wear when I am only leaving the house once a week and am going to wait to sell any bags I am unsure about until after my life is more normal. They are both LVs, so the value is not going to go down...one is a DE Alma PM.
> 
> In regard to size, that factor is one of the most important factors. If a bag is not at least 3” deep, no matter how pretty, price, color, etc, I WILL NOT buy it because I know I won’t use it. I don’t like to pile things on top of each other and that is the depth that works with my stuff. I also will not buy a bag wider than 12” because it gets too cumbersome and I will bang into things and start to collect crap in it. I have discovered through refinement that 10-11” x 8-9” x 4” are the perfect bag dimensions for me.


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> I like the Lily, too. What sizes do you have? I remember @ksuromax may have had it in four different sizes?


i have 5 of them is 3 different sizes


----------



## baghabitz34

*Challenge 1 - Use gifted bags. *I’ve been rotating between these two the past several days. The black Kate Spade Amelia on the left was a gift from my sister. I like the structure, interior pockets & that it has pink lining, which makes it easier to find my items. I gifted myself the black Coach Charlie bucket bag & strap. I love the Charlie bucket bags - very easy to use & comfortable crossbody.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

ksuromax said:


> i have 5 of them is 3 different sizes


@ksuromax, if possible could you pls post pics?


----------



## ksuromax

880 said:


> @ksuromax, if possible could you pls post pics?


i have just checked my phone pix, found only regular Lily, do you want any particular size/colour? or, all 3 together for size reference?
ETA: found an old shot in my 'collection' thread, 
my 5th is the Oxblood regular one


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Beautiful pairing! the WOC is so pretty! nice saturated red!


Thanks so much @keodi!


880 said:


> Thank you so much for the sweet compliment, and yes. DH has bag purchase intuition! and thank you fir your kind words re the rescue art bags. I am the type of person who likes and benefits from a lot of feedback esp from a trusted professional who knows my taste; what I already have; and, what I will actually wear and love. @docride is a fantastic arbiter of style as well as a talented leather artist. I  have made my share of style mistakes, and am of the strong opinion that the customer is not always the best judge of what is best in a special order.


I think you have fabulous style @880. 


Hazzelnut said:


> When I was a bit down last year I sold my two Mulberry Lily’s and it’s only now that I’m feeling myself again I can’t believe I did that!!
> 
> I’m crossing my fingers for the beautiful bright red to come back! I also sold my mini Bayswater with flap closure in ocean green. Now realised they’ve stopped selling that exact model and the colour. My biggest selling regret!!


Awww  I am sorry you’re sad about letting go of your Lilys. We have all made selling mistakes. No point in beating yourself up over it. We can just be as mindful of exiting bags as ones we bring into the wardrobe. Try not to think of it as a regret, consider it a building block for mindful curating going forward. (I am working on this, too. @missie1 coached me on this a handful of pages back.) You know what you like and what works for you! 


dcooney4 said:


> I decided to continue with the challenges and do number two a bit by taking the new bag out right away. I decked her out with a Soretro strap and a veracord organizer. So if I go out today she is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956033
> 
> It is over cast here so I had to shine a light on her.


dc, the papaya looks great with this strap, perfect match!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I just saw that she was online, you guys. It re-opened so many wounds. I decided to block any potential calls or messages she may try to send me in the future. My healing is more important than saying my piece or ripping her a new one - something I really wish to do after seeing her online status. It's just so devastating. I feel so stupid and disposable.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> I love this!!! I have no idea why I don't have a Chanel WOC.....You look too fabulous to stay in the car.


Thanks momasaurus! Ha ha, I am pretty sure I got in a few Zoom calls as well. 


jblended said:


> @momasaurus and @More bags You both look incredible!


Thank you @jblended. I hope you’re doing well.


momasaurus said:


> I have two different scarfie meetup groups, so......stay tuned.


Two scarfie meetup groups!?! That sounds interesting, is it like being in two bookclubs? 


BowieFan1971 said:


> A distraction from not working, my mom, Covid.
> 
> I have decided that I really can’t make a fair decision about what I do and don’t wear when I am only leaving the house once a week and am going to wait to sell any bags I am unsure about until after my life is more normal. They are both LVs, so the value is not going to go down...one is a DE Alma PM.
> 
> In regard to size, that factor is one of the most important factors. If a bag is not at least 3” deep, no matter how pretty, price, color, etc, I WILL NOT buy it because I know I won’t use it. I don’t like to pile things on top of each other and that is the depth that works with my stuff. I also will not buy a bag wider than 12” because it gets too cumbersome and I will bang into things and start to collect crap in it. I have discovered through refinement that 10-11” x 8-9” x 4” are the perfect bag dimensions for me.


Yes, there is a lot going on. Have you got any ideas of how you want to address your mom? Do you have siblings nearby to consult with, your sister?
I am with you on not putting pressure on ourselves to make decisions about bags while we’re sheltering in place.
Great guidelines on what sizes work for you, minimum 3” depth is a good one. Do you have any thoughts on the no bags smaller than x”?


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4956197
> 
> *Challenge 1 - Use gifted bags. *I’ve been rotating between these two the past several days. The black Kate Spade Amelia on the left was a gift from my sister. I like the structure, interior pockets & that it has pink lining, which makes it easier to find my items. I gifted myself the black Coach Charlie bucket bag & strap. I love the Charlie bucket bags - very easy to use & comfortable crossbody.


Both are fabulous bags. Pink interior!   The Charlie Bucket catches my eye, especially the strap.


ksuromax said:


> i have just checked my phone pix, found only regular Lily, do you want any particular size/colour? or, all 3 together for size reference?
> ETA: found an old shot in my 'collection' thread,
> my 5th is the Oxblood regular one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956251


Hi @ksuromax! Thanks for responding and sharing pics. I love all of them.  Congratulations on your Oxblood regular Lily. Can I ask, of your 5 Lilys, which one do you use most often?


----------



## dcooney4

That is about the bag size I like the best too.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I don't have an iphone. I imagine there is an app you can get to do it. I have a Samsung phone which automatically comes with Samsung health installed. It tracks steps all the time without me having to activate it. I can also check my heart rate and oxygen saturation. There are a bunch of features I've never used.


I'll have to check this out. I mean, what else what I doing???


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> I just saw that she was online, you guys. It re-opened so many wounds. I decided to block any potential calls or messages she may try to send me in the future. My healing is more important than saying my piece or ripping her a new one - something I really wish to do after seeing her online status. It's just so devastating. I feel so stupid and disposable.


 You are still hurting, it is fresh and raw. Your healing *is* more important. Would you consider saying your piece, by writing a hand written letter to her, getting all of your thoughts out of your head and on paper and then not sending it?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Received my PLG papaya bag yesterday. I was expecting a smooth leather like my sunflower and bluebell. I went on last years thread to look at look at @momasaurus bag and the leather does have little wrinkles. I adore the color and at the price I paid it is well worth it. I am a little disappointed because it is not quite what I envisioned. It will work well with my wardrobe though. I even sent a bag out to make room for it. I now have a crazy amount of these mini bags so if I want another at a later date ,one must go out.* I would ask if you  have built things up in your mind to be better than they are ,but I know we have all done that.*


Oh, for sure! I definitely did this when I first "discovered" designer handbags 6 years ago. I fell in love with everything I saw, having no concept of how it would actually fit in with my needs. 

At least all it cost me was money. When I was in college, I used to do this same thing with boyfriends!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> i have just checked my phone pix, found only regular Lily, do you want any particular size/colour? or, all 3 together for size reference?
> ETA: found an old shot in my 'collection' thread,
> my 5th is the Oxblood regular one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956251


They are all gorgeous.


----------



## 880

ksuromax said:


> i have just checked my phone pix, found only regular Lily, do you want any particular size/colour? or, all 3 together for size reference?
> ETA: found an old shot in my 'collection' thread,
> my 5th is the Oxblood regular one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956251


Thank you! This is perfect. Love your color choices. They are great bags, practical size, luscious leather, shoulder carry. . .

@ElainePG, bags/boyfriends 
@SakuraSakura, I’m so sorry. I personally agree with your decision not to respond.  You need to put yourself first and heal right now! We’re here for you! Edit: I like the idea of @More bags to write a note and then not send. 
@whateve, Samsung health app sounds fantastic.
@dcooney4, I love the new papaya bag with the strap. And yes, I build stuff up in my head all the time. I took a peek at soretro straps and they are lovely. I’ve been buying mine from shoulderbagstrap on Etsy.
@More bags, thank you for the compliment! It’s very appreciated! I also agree that we shouldn’t make serious purging decisions when we are mainly staying at home.
@BowieFan1971, I feel like I should tape your ideal bag dimensions to my screen to prevent impulse buys. I bought a chevre silver clutch last year that is only an envelope, so I almost think it will be mainly used (during covid times) as an interior clutch in a bigger bag. . . But I do love it, so am hopeful that’s not entirely the case going forward. here it is next to a more practical kelly 32 and a chaine d’ancre clutch that has internal organization and depth.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I decided to continue with the challenges and do number two a bit by taking the new bag out right away. I decked her out with a Soretro strap and a veracord organizer. So if I go out today she is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956033
> 
> It is over cast here so I had to shine a light on her.


What a gorgeous color. And the strap is perfect. I'm not familiar with Soretro straps, just Mautto ones. This is such a pretty design.


----------



## SakuraSakura

More bags said:


> You are still hurting, it is fresh and raw. Your healing *is* more important. Would you consider saying your piece, by writing a hand written letter to her, getting all of your thoughts out of your head and on paper and then not sending it?



I've been considering doing so especially with these new developments. Thank you for your kind words! Honestly this therapy appointment couldn't come any sooner.


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Thanks momasaurus! Ha ha, I am pretty sure I got in a few Zoom calls as well.
> 
> Thank you @jblended. I hope you’re doing well.
> 
> Two scarfie meetup groups!?! That sounds interesting, is it like being in two bookclubs?
> 
> Yes, there is a lot going on. Have you got any ideas of how you want to address your mom? Do you have siblings nearby to consult with, your sister?
> I am with you on not putting pressure on ourselves to make decisions about bags while we’re sheltering in place.
> Great guidelines on what sizes work for you, minimum 3” depth is a good one. Do you have any thoughts on the no bags smaller than x”?
> 
> Both are fabulous bags. Pink interior!   The Charlie Bucket catches my eye, especially the strap.
> 
> Hi @ksuromax! Thanks for responding and sharing pics. I love all of them.  Congratulations on your Oxblood regular Lily. Can I ask, of your 5 Lilys, which one do you use most often?


regular both, and Medium Oxblood 
but i have a soft spot for bordeaux


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> i have just checked my phone pix, found only regular Lily, do you want any particular size/colour? or, all 3 together for size reference?
> ETA: found an old shot in my 'collection' thread,
> my 5th is the Oxblood regular one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956251


Great pix, thank you for the eye candy @ksuromax . And also, hello! Haven't seen you for a while!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Great pix, thank you for the eye candy @ksuromax . And also, hello! Haven't seen you for a while!!!


hello, dear Elaine!  
i was thinking of you on 24th! and when i switched into my BV China Red wallet


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> I just saw that she was online, you guys. It re-opened so many wounds. I decided to block any potential calls or messages she may try to send me in the future. My healing is more important than saying my piece or ripping her a new one - something I really wish to do after seeing her online status. It's just so devastating. I feel so stupid and disposable.


You aren’t going to teach her anything or make her apologize...she is an adult and she knows what she did. If she is ok with it, you aren’t going to make her not ok with it. If having your say helps you get over it, do it and then cut her off. If it won’t, cut her off completely starting now and let it all scab over so the healing can begin.

I am sorry that people can hurt other people and not have the sense of honor to take responsibility for it. It is hard to break up with someone, but it is the right and honorable thing to do. Ghosting is so very cowardly and just plain wrong.


----------



## ElainePG

*Challenge #4* today. Sort of. It isn't exactly a date… and it isn't at night. But The Hubster & I *are* going out together, and *he's* driving. 
Unfortunately, it's to a doctor's appointment. 
But since I can't carry crossbody or shoulder strap bags, I looked through my collection and came up with my Mulberry Double-Zip Bayswater. I think it's going to be my most-used bag over the next few months, until I can hang a bag over my shoulder again. It's absolutely perfect. Holds everything I need, is lightweight, and is hand carry.
A year ago, one of my 2020 goals was to sell this bag. Which all goes to show… something.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> hello, dear Elaine!
> i was thinking of you on 24th! and when i switched into my BV China Red wallet


That's right… I forgot we're wallet twins! I haven't carried mine in months & months, since I carry so few credit cards. I'm just using a little card holder. But I'm looking forward to getting back into it later this year. And when I do, I'll raise a glass to you!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> I just saw that she was online, you guys. It re-opened so many wounds. I decided to block any potential calls or messages she may try to send me in the future. My healing is more important than saying my piece or ripping her a new one - something I really wish to do after seeing her online status. It's just so devastating. I feel so stupid and disposable.


I think blocking her is an excellent idea. This is definitely a time to be kind to yourself. Healing takes time.


----------



## 880

ElainePG said:


> Holds everything I need, is lightweight, and is hand carry.
> A year ago, one of my 2020 goals was to sell this bag. Which all goes to show… something


That if we have the room and the budget, we shouldnt get rid of anything? BC we had to have had a good reason for buying something in the first place? Good luck at the doctors and it’s a beautiful bag!


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Yes, there is a lot going on. Have you got any ideas of how you want to address your mom? Do you have siblings nearby to consult with, your sister?
> I am with you on not putting pressure on ourselves to make decisions about bags while we’re sheltering in place.
> Great guidelines on what sizes work for you, minimum 3” depth is a good one. Do you have any thoughts on the no bags smaller than x”?


I have all the things I carry daily in a pouch (lipstick, tampons, hand cream) and slimmed down my wallet carry to an LV mini zip and a card case. I also carry sunglasses and a handkerchief. If a bag can’t carry those things, unless it is a real dress up/formal cocktail dress bag (which I only need the 2 I have), then it is not functional and I won’t use it. For example, I think the Minkoff mini MAB is so cute and I look at them, but I will never use it so it is a waste of money...no matter how much it costs.

My stepfather has things covered with my mom and would get bent if we tried to usurp him. I think things are being handled as best as possible.


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> That if we have the room and the budget, we shouldnt get rid of anything? BC we had to have had a good reason for buying something in the first place? Good luck at the doctors and it’s a beautiful bag!


Thank you!
And you make a good point about why not to get rid of a bag. At this point, a year later, I can't even remember why I wanted to get rid of it! I do have the space, and I don't need the funds. I guess because I wasn't using it, but I didn't have my crystal ball with me at the time, and hadn't fathomed that there might be a time when I might want to hand-carry a bag. Live & learn!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> *Challenge #4* today. Sort of. It isn't exactly a date… and it isn't at night. But The Hubster & I *are* going out together, and *he's* driving.
> Unfortunately, it's to a doctor's appointment.
> But since I can't carry crossbody or shoulder strap bags, I looked through my collection and came up with my Mulberry Double-Zip Bayswater. I think it's going to be my most-used bag over the next few months, until I can hang a bag over my shoulder again. It's absolutely perfect. Holds everything I need, is lightweight, and is hand carry.
> A year ago, one of my 2020 goals was to sell this bag. Which all goes to show… something.
> 
> View attachment 4956346


Beautiful bag!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thanks so much @keodi!
> 
> I think you have fabulous style @880.
> 
> Awww  I am sorry you’re sad about letting go of your Lilys. We have all made selling mistakes. No point in beating yourself up over it. We can just be as mindful of exiting bags as ones we bring into the wardrobe. Try not to think of it as a regret, consider it a building block for mindful curating going forward. (I am working on this, too.) You know what you like and what works for you!
> 
> dc, the papaya looks great with this strap, perfect match!


Thanks! I enjoying it now.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have all the things I carry daily in a pouch (lipstick, tampons, hand cream) and slimmed down my wallet carry to an LV mini zip and a card case. I also carry sunglasses and a handkerchief. If a bag can’t carry those things, unless it is a real dress up/formal cocktail dress bag (which I only need the 2 I have), then it is not functional and I won’t use it. For example, I think the Minkoff mini MAB is so cute and I look at them, but I will never use it so it is a waste of money...no matter how much it costs.
> 
> My stepfather has things covered with my mom and would get bent if we tried to usurp him. I think things are being handled as best as possible.


I am glad you have a stepdad that cares so much for you both. It is not easy. I am not quite in your position but I worry constantly about my parents.


----------



## Hazzelnut

More bags said:


> Awww  I am sorry you’re sad about letting go of your Lilys. We have all made selling mistakes. No point in beating yourself up over it. We can just be as mindful of exiting bags as ones we bring into the wardrobe. Try not to think of it as a regret, consider it a building block for mindful curating going forward. (I am working on this, too.) You know what you like and what works for you!



Awww. This is a great way to look at it!! I can’t remember my reasoning (everything is a bit foggy during that time), but I’m sure I did have some.

Going to definitely try to use it as an example of being more considerate and mindful of what I get rid of! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lake Effect

dcooney4 said:


> I decided to continue with the challenges and do number two a bit by taking the new bag out right away. I decked her out with a Soretro strap and a veracord organizer. So if I go out today she is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956033
> 
> It is over cast here so I had to shine a light on her.


 
Vintage Coach has a Rust color that is quite the mythical beast. I got a large Saddle Bag from the late 70s or early 80s and it looks lovely with it's distressed patina. I would love a less used bag vintage Coach in rust, but they cost big bucks and I just can't return it if it not the shade I like. 
I have seen the Papaya option in their offerings since I found the site for PLG last month. And it gives me a little Rust vibe.  I wonder how close it is to my HG Rust?


----------



## BowieFan1971

I got a $50 Amazon gift card from my dad and stepmom for my birthday and so bought a scarf from a seller named Grace Scarves. Ordered it on Monday. Free shipping with a supposed arrival on Sunday. It came today and WOW! The silk is thick and supple, the design/colors are precisely printed. The quality is on par with the Cartier I have. Best part- it was $45, with other styles and colors for $45-50. I am really impressed and very pleased!!!! I will be buying from them again and wanted to pass the word. Here is a pic off Amazon and the scarf in the flesh.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Thank you! This is perfect. Love your color choices. They are great bags, practical size, luscious leather, shoulder carry. . .
> 
> @ElainePG, bags/boyfriends
> @SakuraSakura, I’m so sorry. I personally agree with your decision not to respond.  You need to put yourself first and heal right now! We’re here for you! Edit: I like the idea of @More bags to write a note and then not send.
> @whateve, Samsung health app sounds fantastic.
> @dcooney4, I love the new papaya bag with the strap. And yes, I build stuff up in my head all the time. I took a peek at soretro straps and they are lovely. I’ve been buying mine from shoulderbagstrap on Etsy.
> @More bags, thank you for the compliment! It’s very appreciated! I also agree that we shouldn’t make serious purging decisions when we are mainly staying at home.
> @BowieFan1971, I feel like I should tape your ideal bag dimensions to my screen to prevent impulse buys. I bought a chevre silver clutch last year that is only an envelope, so I almost think it will be mainly used (during covid times) as an interior clutch in a bigger bag. . . But I do love it, so am hopeful that’s not entirely the case going forward. here it is next to a more practical kelly 32 and a chaine d’ancre clutch that has internal organization and depth.
> View attachment 4956338
> View attachment 4956341


 @880 these clutches are beautiful and your K32 makes me 
You have a good eye for finding treasures.


ksuromax said:


> regular both, and Medium Oxblood
> but i have a soft spot for bordeaux


Thanks! I love burgundy/bordeaux/oxblood, too. Currently  looking at Oxblood regular Lily online! 


ElainePG said:


> *Challenge #4* today. Sort of. It isn't exactly a date… and it isn't at night. But The Hubster & I *are* going out together, and *he's* driving.
> Unfortunately, it's to a doctor's appointment.
> But since I can't carry crossbody or shoulder strap bags, I looked through my collection and came up with my Mulberry Double-Zip Bayswater. I think it's going to be my most-used bag over the next few months, until I can hang a bag over my shoulder again. It's absolutely perfect. Holds everything I need, is lightweight, and is hand carry.
> A year ago, one of my 2020 goals was to sell this bag. Which all goes to show… something.
> 
> View attachment 4956346


This bag is beautiful Elaine, great colour! I am glad you get to use it. Best wishes at the doctors appointment. Who knows where we’ll be a year from now and what we like to carry. Let’s enjoy what we have.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have all the things I carry daily in a pouch (lipstick, tampons, hand cream) and slimmed down my wallet carry to an LV mini zip and a card case. I also carry sunglasses and a handkerchief. If a bag can’t carry those things, unless it is a real dress up/formal cocktail dress bag (which I only need the 2 I have), then it is not functional and I won’t use it. For example, I think the Minkoff mini MAB is so cute and I look at them, but I will never use it so it is a waste of money...no matter how much it costs.
> 
> *My stepfather has things covered with my mom and would get bent if we tried to usurp him. I think things are being handled as best as possible.*


*My stepfather has things covered with my mom and would get bent if we tried to usurp him. I think things are being handled as best as possible.*
Well said. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I got a $50 Amazon gift card from my dad and stepmom for my birthday and so bought a scarf from a seller named Grace Scarves. Ordered it on Monday. Free shipping with a supposed arrival on Sunday. It came today and WOW! The silk is thick and supple, the design/colors are precisely printed. The quality is on par with the Cartier I have. Best part- it was $45, with other styles and colors for $45-50. I am really impressed and very pleased!!!! I will be buying from them again and wanted to pass the word. Here is a pic off Amazon and the scarf in the flesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956430
> View attachment 4956431


 Congratulations! It’s pretty. I like the different coloured borders.


----------



## Jereni

Wow this thread moves fast!

I’m not satisfying a January bag challenge today, but continuing to rotate through my own bags as was one of my resolutions. I’ve worn 15 different handbags this month so far. 

Today: Tory Burch chain wallet. Love the tweed and the working turnlock. If only it would get little warmer out!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> I hear you! A WOC is beautiful, but won´t fit more than a wallet. The Promenade Pouch really has a nice size. I´mm currently trying to figure out what fits into it. My large Dior zip around wallet is slightly too bulky because of the big charm. With a smaller wallet I expect the Promenade Pouch to fit the essentials while still being really small. The chain is gorgeous.


Sometimes, I just use the card slots in the Promenade Pouch and use the zipper compartment for coins, etc.  But I can also fit a small wallet in it if I don't want to bother with transferring cards.  These days, I am just carrying a Vera Bradley wallet and it's so soft and pliable that it's easy to fit inside small bags.


dcooney4 said:


> I decided to continue with the challenges and do number two a bit by taking the new bag out right away. I decked her out with a Soretro strap and a veracord organizer. So if I go out today she is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956033
> 
> It is over cast here so I had to shine a light on her.


Very nice shade of orange and the strap goes really well with this bag.


880 said:


> Thank you! This is perfect. Love your color choices. They are great bags, practical size, luscious leather, shoulder carry. . .
> 
> @ElainePG, bags/boyfriends
> @SakuraSakura, I’m so sorry. I personally agree with your decision not to respond.  You need to put yourself first and heal right now! We’re here for you! Edit: I like the idea of @More bags to write a note and then not send.
> @whateve, Samsung health app sounds fantastic.
> @dcooney4, I love the new papaya bag with the strap. And yes, I build stuff up in my head all the time. I took a peek at soretro straps and they are lovely. I’ve been buying mine from shoulderbagstrap on Etsy.
> @More bags, thank you for the compliment! It’s very appreciated! I also agree that we shouldn’t make serious purging decisions when we are mainly staying at home.
> @BowieFan1971, I feel like I should tape your ideal bag dimensions to my screen to prevent impulse buys. I bought a chevre silver clutch last year that is only an envelope, so I almost think it will be mainly used (during covid times) as an interior clutch in a bigger bag. . . But I do love it, so am hopeful that’s not entirely the case going forward. here it is next to a more practical kelly 32 and a chaine d’ancre clutch that has internal organization and depth.
> View attachment 4956338
> View attachment 4956341


Love everything in these pictures.  Beautiful!

@More bags, agree with you that it's very disappointing when Dior discontinues some of their well-liked bags.  I love their discontinued Diorama and also some of their shoulder chain bags -- no obvious logo and understated but very beautiful.

@baghabitz34, Such cool gifts....stylish and practical.  I am a fan of black bags and I love a pink lining!   I admire beautiful linings in bags as well as in blazers and coats.

@BowieFan1971 , love your scarf!

@Jereni I really like your tweed bag.  I've never had one because I wasn't sure if they were hard to maintain.  And yes, I am tired of the cold  and ready for spring...and summer.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ElainePG said:


> *Challenge #4* today. Sort of. It isn't exactly a date… and it isn't at night. But The Hubster & I *are* going out together, and *he's* driving.
> Unfortunately, it's to a doctor's appointment.
> But since I can't carry crossbody or shoulder strap bags, I looked through my collection and came up with my Mulberry Double-Zip Bayswater. I think it's going to be my most-used bag over the next few months, until I can hang a bag over my shoulder again. It's absolutely perfect. Holds everything I need, is lightweight, and is hand carry.
> A year ago, one of my 2020 goals was to sell this bag. Which all goes to show… something.
> 
> View attachment 4956346


Such a pretty picture -- the bag and the table it's sitting on.  The colors all go together so well.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s like trying to find a good Philly cheesesteak or soft pretzel in the South. NO, I do NOT want Mayo on my steak sandwich...and you call that mush bread?!?!?


Or San Francisco sourdough in Texas.

We do live in a taco Mecca though.


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, it's one of those topics I feel I can discuss at length! The Lily's come in a few different sizes, don't they?  I need to go look at dimensions.  I have actually been eyeing the Darley on the Mulberry site on and off last year.  They have a nice one in diamond quilted leather but it seems to only come in black and it's the small size, which does seem very close to the size of a WOC.
> 
> The regular Darley is bigger and seems to be a really nice size -- small enough for evenings, but not too small for day-time use.  But it doesn't come in the soft, quilted leather and although I am a structured bag girl, for evenings, I actually prefer soft, pliable leather that can be placed comfortably in the lap or tucked easily while seated without occupying too much space.  Anyway, evening outings still seem very unlikely for a while and now I also have the gifted Vara to use for such outings, whenever life goes back to being close to the way it was before the pandemic.


The Darley is a lovely bag! I don’t have one but have seen them in the boutique, they are definitely more structured than the Lily. I can’t remember the sizes I’m afraid. I have seen quilted a Lily on sale last year. That was really beautiful! 





880 said:


> @Katinahat, @Purses & Perfumes, optimal bag size is such a big issue. IDK why they would discontinue something as practical as the Dior promenade pouch bag. I was not familiar with the lily but it looks very user friendly too.


It is very user friendly. 


More bags said:


> I like the Lily, too. What sizes do you have? I remember @ksuromax may have had it in four different sizes?
> 
> I love it when anticipated items arrive early!
> 
> Wow, you carried it 5 times already! I am glad it’s working for you!
> 
> +1
> 
> Thank you Elaine. You and I like our reds.


I have two regular Lily bags. 


Hazzelnut said:


> When I was a bit down last year I sold my two Mulberry Lily’s and it’s only now that I’m feeling myself again I can’t believe I did that!!
> 
> I’m crossing my fingers for the beautiful bright red to come back! I also sold my mini Bayswater with flap closure in ocean green. Now realised they’ve stopped selling that exact model and the colour. My biggest selling regret!!


Oh no, a red Lily would be totally stunning. I’m sorry that you feel regret after your sales. They do have some original small Bayswaters now but that’s probably not the same. I’m hope what you want comes back.


----------



## Katinahat

ksuromax said:


> i have just checked my phone pix, found only regular Lily, do you want any particular size/colour? or, all 3 together for size reference?
> ETA: found an old shot in my 'collection' thread,
> my 5th is the Oxblood regular one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956251


Absolutely gorgeous! I’m loving the Lily chat on this thread. It’s one of my favourite bags. Your pink is stunning!!

I only have the Lily in regular. These are previous shots of my two. The black from Christmas and the oak from early last year.



I like the medium but I’ve resisted temptation because I have several satchels that are that size.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> *Challenge #4* today. Sort of. It isn't exactly a date… and it isn't at night. But The Hubster & I *are* going out together, and *he's* driving.
> Unfortunately, it's to a doctor's appointment.
> But since I can't carry crossbody or shoulder strap bags, I looked through my collection and came up with my Mulberry Double-Zip Bayswater. I think it's going to be my most-used bag over the next few months, until I can hang a bag over my shoulder again. It's absolutely perfect. Holds everything I need, is lightweight, and is hand carry.
> A year ago, one of my 2020 goals was to sell this bag. Which all goes to show… something.
> 
> View attachment 4956346


Lovely the delicious Mulberry eye candy on this thread! It’s good if you to take the time to post @ElainePG. I absolutely love the double zip. Such a classic style and that gorgeous postman’s lock - but I am quite biased!  

I hope it works well as your recovery bag!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> That's right… I forgot we're wallet twins! I haven't carried mine in months & months, since I carry so few credit cards. I'm just using a little card holder. But I'm looking forward to getting back into it later this year. And when I do, I'll raise a glass to you!


Cheers!  
i have just put mine to rest, switched to a Peltro long wallet, nothing can beat a good old BV


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Thanks! I love burgundy/bordeaux/oxblood, too. Currently  looking at Oxblood regular Lily online!


what skin is it?


----------



## ksuromax

Katinahat said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I’m loving the Lily chat on this thread. It’s one of my favourite bags. Your pink is stunning!!
> 
> I only have the Lily in regular. These are previous shots of my two. The black from Christmas and the oak from early last year.
> View attachment 4956591
> View attachment 4956592
> 
> I like the medium but I’ve resisted temptation because I have several satchels that are that size.


LOVE them both!! 
to be honest Medium might get a tad heavy if loaded fully, but it's very good size, i usually carry mine with double/short chain, it works better this way and feels less heavy on the shoulder. But the regular is a perfect x-body bady for 'carry on the go'  i traveled with my pink, it was a handy lil bag for a busy trip


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> what skin is it?


I was looking at the Mulberry website, it’s “natural grain leather” according to their description. Do they make oxblood in goat leather? What leather do you prefer?


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I’m loving the Lily chat on this thread. It’s one of my favourite bags. Your pink is stunning!!
> 
> I only have the Lily in regular. These are previous shots of my two. The black from Christmas and the oak from early last year.
> View attachment 4956591
> View attachment 4956592
> 
> I like the medium but I’ve resisted temptation because I have several satchels that are that size.


Oooh, both are lovely! I especially love your black Lily in front of the Christmas tree!


----------



## Katinahat

ksuromax said:


> LOVE them both!!
> to be honest Medium might get a tad heavy if loaded fully, but it's very good size, i usually carry mine with double/short chain, it works better this way and feels less heavy on the shoulder. But the regular is a perfect x-body bady for 'carry on the go'  i traveled with my pink, it was a handy lil bag for a busy trip


I think I remember you posting about travelling with the pink! Where did you go? The oxblood in medium is very tempting but I agree the regular is the perfect size!


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> I was looking at the Mulberry website, it’s “natural grain leather” according to their description. Do they make oxblood in goat leather? What leather do you prefer?


The natural grain leather is great but not to be confused with the classic Mulberry natural vegetable tanned leather which was thick, sumptuous and smelled like heaven (only someone on TPF would “get” that!). Natural grain is lovely but has a more treated finish to it. My oak is in NVT and at the time they had oak in both. I definitely prefered the feel and look of NVT so got that but you do have to baby it much more. The NG is lovely leather and probably more robust. They don’t make the NVT anymore but do several shades in glossy goat which again has less of a treatment grain and more of a shine.

I’m rather taken with the one on the website in crimson high shine calf. That leather looks really yummy!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

dcooney4 said:


> I decided to continue with the challenges and do number two a bit by taking the new bag out right away. I decked her out with a Soretro strap and a veracord organizer. So if I go out today she is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956033
> 
> It is over cast here so I had to shine a light on her.


What a pretty strap!!!


----------



## jblended

ElainePG said:


> At least all it cost me was money. When I was in college, I used to do this same thing with boyfriends!





ElainePG said:


> Unfortunately, it's to a doctor's appointment.


I hope your follow up brought good news and your recovery is right on track! 



BowieFan1971 said:


> I got a $50 Amazon gift card from my dad and stepmom for my birthday and so bought a scarf from a seller named Grace Scarves.


Gorgeous scarf! So happy your birthday month just keeps getting better for you. 


Jereni said:


> Today: Tory Burch chain wallet.


Very nice! It's really pretty. Well done on 15 bag carries so far; that's impressive.



Katinahat said:


> The natural grain leather is great but not to be confused with the classic Mulberry natural vegetable tanned leather which was thick, sumptuous and smelled like heaven (only someone on TPF would “get” that!). Natural grain is lovely but has a more treated finish to it. My oak is in NVT and at the time they had oak in both. I definitely prefered the feel and look of NVT so got that but you do have to baby it much more. The NG is lovely leather and probably more robust. They don’t make the NVT anymore but do several shades in glossy goat which again has less of a treatment grain and more of a shine.


Wow, I learned a lot from this. Thanks!


----------



## jblended

I've hit a bit of a road block on the challenges. My long-covid nerve issues are preventing me from doing anything useful- like carry a bag - so I started looking at my bags and thinking I really should remove some. 38 is a ridiculous number of bags to own and I suspect amongst the highest number on the forums! 

I asked myself 2 questions hoping to find some bags to shed:
1- If I were starting my collection over, would I purchase this bag again?
2- If I were moving tomorrow and could only take half my collection, which bags would I choose?
You'd think I'd have answers at the ready, but I felt completely stuck. 
I would not edit out the 50% of my collection that has been gifts from family and friends because somehow they got me the most perfect bags. I would not remove any of the ones I bought myself because I love them. I think I'll stop trying to cull at this point.

I feel really greedy with the quantity I currently own but would rather not remove something forcibly only to regret it later.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> 38 is a ridiculous number of bags to own and I suspect amongst the highest number on the forums!


I’m so sorry covid issues prevent you from taking up the challenges. But the purpose of the challenges is to get us to really see our bags and where they fit in our lives.  It could be enough to figure out outfits to pair them with when things get back to normal.

38 is not an unreasonable number for a TPFer, esp.  given the shopping proclivities of some members here.  How about @diane278 ’s idea of putting the marginal ones in the shed. . . Or other closet. That way, they’re not exactly in your active count. I also think sentimental journey bags should not count. @diane278 would probably frame them. I still regret an orange cashmere mock turtleneck I gave away after college in 1990. but, as I get older, it’s easier to let go. Someone, perhaps @Hazzelnut saI’d something like think of letting go as part of a journey in curating your bag collection. . .

re your questions 1. And 2., they seem more geared to decreeing your current favorites (that reflect your current style)  among the 38. and if you were moving tomorrow and could only take half, youd have a dear friend box the rest and send them. Plus, totes and clutches and strictly seasonal pieces should not count either.  it’s like having foley food mill and a masher. You may only use them once a year at thanksgiving, but they do the job.

@Vintage Leather, I love your spoiler below, and I also remember when some hermes bags at resellers were 400 usd  though I did not start my journey until well into the time period you mentioned.  back then, I focused on the classics and I deeply regret not buying more playful collectors pieces like sac malette pocBette, sun motif bag, ile de Shki, porc, vibrato, crinoline, Amazonia, various H shoulder bags, exotics. This Year, I felt like Prices increased by at least 2K usd plus  after an initial lull. I think resellers realized chanel boutique prices were approaching the stratosphere (and Hermes should follow suit) and shoppers needed to alleviate covid boredom by shopping on line.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I got a $50 Amazon gift card from my dad and stepmom for my birthday and so bought a scarf from a seller named Grace Scarves. Ordered it on Monday. Free shipping with a supposed arrival on Sunday. It came today and WOW! The silk is thick and supple, the design/colors are precisely printed. The quality is on par with the Cartier I have. Best part- it was $45, with other styles and colors for $45-50. I am really impressed and very pleased!!!! I will be buying from them again and wanted to pass the word. Here is a pic off Amazon and the scarf in the flesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956430
> View attachment 4956431


Pretty! What great prezzies you're getting for your birthday.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Wow this thread moves fast!
> 
> I’m not satisfying a January bag challenge today, but continuing to rotate through my own bags as was one of my resolutions. I’ve worn 15 different handbags this month so far.
> 
> Today: Tory Burch chain wallet. Love the tweed and the working turnlock. If only it would get little warmer out!
> 
> View attachment 4956482


This is a really nice bag. The turnlock is classic. And it does match your coat… but I'm sure you'd much rather wear something lighter-weight!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I’m loving the Lily chat on this thread. It’s one of my favourite bags. Your pink is stunning!!
> 
> I only have the Lily in regular. These are previous shots of my two. The black from Christmas and the oak from early last year.
> View attachment 4956591
> View attachment 4956592
> 
> I like the medium but I’ve resisted temptation because I have several satchels that are that size.


What's the difference between the "medium" and the "regular"?


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I think I remember you posting about travelling with the pink! Where did you go? The oxblood in medium is very tempting but I agree the regular is the perfect size!


I think you just answered my question… sounds as though the regular is smaller than the medium. I've never owned a Lily, and I'm not in the market for a bag at the moment, but the Lily is SUCH a classic… maybe some day…


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I've hit a bit of a road block on the challenges. My long-covid nerve issues are preventing me from doing anything useful- like carry a bag - so I started looking at my bags and thinking I really should remove some. 38 is a ridiculous number of bags to own and I suspect amongst the highest number on the forums!
> 
> I asked myself 2 questions hoping to find some bags to shed:
> 1- If I were starting my collection over, would I purchase this bag again?
> 2- If I were moving tomorrow and could only take half my collection, which bags would I choose?
> You'd think I'd have answers at the ready, but I felt completely stuck.
> I would not edit out the 50% of my collection that has been gifts from family and friends because somehow they got me the most perfect bags. I would not remove any of the ones I bought myself because I love them. I think I'll stop trying to cull at this point.
> 
> I feel really greedy with the quantity I currently own but would rather not remove something forcibly only to regret it later.


I like your questions but I don't think your number is ridiculous, and isn't amongst the highest number on the forum. There are plenty of people who have much more. I've seen several people who have hundreds! I have more than you.

Here's an idea I'd like to try. Arbitrarily divide your collection in half, but make sure each half has the basics covered in terms of color and type of bag. Then put one half away some place and only use the other half for an extended period of time. Then you can switch and maybe it will feel like you got a bunch of new bags.


----------



## Vintage Leather

jblended said:


> I've hit a bit of a road block on the challenges. My long-covid nerve issues are preventing me from doing anything useful- like carry a bag - so I started looking at my bags and thinking I really should remove some. 38 is a ridiculous number of bags to own and I suspect amongst the highest number on the forums!
> 
> I asked myself 2 questions hoping to find some bags to shed:
> 1- If I were starting my collection over, would I purchase this bag again?
> 2- If I were moving tomorrow and could only take half my collection, which bags would I choose?
> You'd think I'd have answers at the ready, but I felt completely stuck.
> I would not edit out the 50% of my collection that has been gifts from family and friends because somehow they got me the most perfect bags. I would not remove any of the ones I bought myself because I love them. I think I'll stop trying to cull at this point.
> 
> I feel really greedy with the quantity I currently own but would rather not remove something forcibly only to regret it later.



Do not feel guilty about the number of bags you own. No guilt!!

38 is not really that high of a number. At one point, I owned over 80, of which 70 were premiere designer. I’m not saying this to brag but to admit that yes, I had a problem. 



Spoiler



And that ‘01 to ‘12 were a darn dangerous time, with Tom Ford, Lee McQueen and Galliano all being innovative and crazy, and before thrift stores moved online, so you could find 60s and 70s Gucci for $5-35 at the thrifts, and Chanel and Hermes for $100-400 at the Japanese resellers.  And I’m spoilering this because I’ve gotten off topic, but yes, I had a problem. Anytime someone says I’ve said anything insightful about collection management, I think “that’s because I’ve been particularly stupid.”



Anywho. The number is not important. What is important is how it makes you feel.

Do you feel like the substitute teacher of 30 sugar-high 4 year olds? (overwhelmed, and while each individual is precious, if half got lost, you wouldn’t be so sad and yet you feel guilty about not loving anything enough?)

Or like a dragon in their most beloved hoard (Each item is precious, and seeing them en mass makes you feel satisfied and proud?)

If things own you, it’s time to let them go. If they stress you out or take up more time than you have to spare, let them find someone else. But if you enjoy your bags, savor them. And to heck with anyone who tells you you have too much.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

@jblended Don't feel bad about thirty something bags! Because they do last when you rotate and you love them. Shoe people have to live with the fact that their collection is ultimately consumable, and they do wear out much faster. This is not so bad.


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> I was looking at the Mulberry website, it’s “natural grain leather” according to their description. Do they make oxblood in goat leather? What leather do you prefer?


i love natural grain, the feel of it, but it lacks the structure, and after some use the bag becomes a bit 'relaxed' (which i'm ok with), but if you prefer a sturdy and shape retaining option, look at goatskin. My neon pink is goat, it wears like iron!


----------



## ksuromax

Katinahat said:


> I think I remember you posting about travelling with the pink! Where did you go? The oxblood in medium is very tempting but I agree the regular is the perfect size!


Italy and Spain, i remember taking pics of it in Barcelona and Florence, good old days of free traveling


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I've hit a bit of a road block on the challenges. My long-covid nerve issues are preventing me from doing anything useful- like carry a bag - so I started looking at my bags and thinking I really should remove some. 38 is a ridiculous number of bags to own and I suspect amongst the highest number on the forums!
> 
> I asked myself 2 questions hoping to find some bags to shed:
> 1- If I were starting my collection over, would I purchase this bag again?
> 2- If I were moving tomorrow and could only take half my collection, which bags would I choose?
> You'd think I'd have answers at the ready, but I felt completely stuck.
> I would not edit out the 50% of my collection that has been gifts from family and friends because somehow they got me the most perfect bags. I would not remove any of the ones I bought myself because I love them. I think I'll stop trying to cull at this point.
> 
> I feel really greedy with the quantity I currently own but would rather not remove something forcibly only to regret it later.


Don´t worry about owning 38 bags, please. The figure isn´t silly or shameful! Just look at each one- if you love it it´s in the right place, if you don´t feel anything it´s time to let it go...  I refuse to count my bags. Numbers don´t have much meaning to me.


----------



## jblended

Ah, I feel so much better! Thanks to you all for the brilliant suggestions and insightful thoughts regarding editing my collection.

I believe this is all pandemic-driven. It feels like I attempt (and fail) to edit my bags every few days. It's being in lockdown and unable to use them that drives me to want to do _something_ about the total number, but I fear that is actually the worst way to go about editing and I'd make a lot of mistakes if I forced the matter.




880 said:


> How about @diane278 ’s idea of putting the marginal ones in the shed. . . Or other closet. That way, they’re not exactly in your active count.


The ones I had in the 'departing' closet just got gifted to a covid cleaning crew. I am attempting to re-fill that closet now and that's where I'm failing. I thought it would be easier, especially having nowhere to go these days. It should be easy to look and say 'I can't wait to use x, y and z bags', but what I'm finding is that I can't wait to use all A-Z bags! Addicted, much? 



whateve said:


> Here's an idea I'd like to try. Arbitrarily divide your collection in half


This sounds like a good way to tackle it. I recently pulled 10 bags (comprising of my least favourite and most worn out bags) to use and then let go of, thinking I'd be left with only favourites after that. But I cannot use those 10 in lockdown, and I now think I cannot let go of them either because having them out has made me love them all over again.
Your approach would just be swapping between 2 bag capsule wardrobes, so it may function better for me given how I'm feeling attached to them all. Thanks for the suggestion.


Vintage Leather said:


> Do you feel like the substitute teacher of 30 sugar-high 4 year olds? (overwhelmed, and while each individual is precious, if half got lost, you wouldn’t be so sad and yet you feel guilty about not loving anything enough?)
> 
> Or like a dragon in their most beloved hoard (Each item is precious, and seeing them en mass makes you feel satisfied and proud?)


Honestly, this varies by the day! 
Sometimes I'm entirely overwhelmed and thinking I'll never get a chance to use all of these properly in my lifetime and it's better to donate and let someone else get some pleasure out of them.
Other days, I love how each of my bags is a unique shape and texture, or attached to a country I once lived in, or was a gift from someone dear...and then I'm the dragon! 



SouthernPurseGal said:


> Because they do last when you rotate and you love them.





cowgirlsboots said:


> if you love it it´s in the right place, if you don´t feel anything it´s time to let it go


Both excellent points! Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Wow this thread moves fast!
> 
> I’m not satisfying a January bag challenge today, but continuing to rotate through my own bags as was one of my resolutions. I’ve worn 15 different handbags this month so far.
> 
> Today: Tory Burch chain wallet. Love the tweed and the working turnlock. If only it would get little warmer out!
> 
> View attachment 4956482


Great looking tweed bag and congratulations on carrying 15 bags this month! 


Katinahat said:


> The natural grain leather is great but not to be confused with the classic Mulberry natural vegetable tanned leather which was thick, sumptuous and smelled like heaven (only someone on TPF would “get” that!). Natural grain is lovely but has a more treated finish to it. My oak is in NVT and at the time they had oak in both. I definitely prefered the feel and look of NVT so got that but you do have to baby it much more. The NG is lovely leather and probably more robust. They don’t make the NVT anymore but do several shades in glossy goat which again has less of a treatment grain and more of a shine.
> 
> I’m rather taken with the one on the website in crimson high shine calf. That leather looks really yummy!


Such an informative post, thank you @Katinahat.


jblended said:


> I've hit a bit of a road block on the challenges. My long-covid nerve issues are preventing me from doing anything useful- like carry a bag - so I started looking at my bags and thinking I really should remove some. 38 is a ridiculous number of bags to own and I suspect amongst the highest number on the forums!
> 
> I asked myself 2 questions hoping to find some bags to shed:
> 1- If I were starting my collection over, would I purchase this bag again?
> 2- If I were moving tomorrow and could only take half my collection, which bags would I choose?
> You'd think I'd have answers at the ready, but I felt completely stuck.
> I would not edit out the 50% of my collection that has been gifts from family and friends because somehow they got me the most perfect bags. I would not remove any of the ones I bought myself because I love them. I think I'll stop trying to cull at this point.
> 
> I feel really greedy with the quantity I currently own but would rather not remove something forcibly only to regret it later.


Age and bag count is just a number. What value and meaning do you attribute to a certain number and why? I think it’s easier to assess our bag wardrobe when we can carry our bags. I am not putting any pressure on myself to evict any bags during Covid. Be gentle to yourself. 
_Edited to add_: also, you don’t have to cull all in one go. How about pick one or two to release, pause and evaluate how you feel.


Vintage Leather said:


> Do not feel guilty about the number of bags you own. No guilt!!
> 
> 38 is not really that high of a number. At one point, I owned over 80, of which 70 were premiere designer. I’m not saying this to brag but to admit that yes, I had a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And that ‘01 to ‘12 were a darn dangerous time, with Tom Ford, Lee McQueen and Galliano all being innovative and crazy, and before thrift stores moved online, so you could find 60s and 70s Gucci for $5-35 at the thrifts, and Chanel and Hermes for $100-400 at the Japanese resellers.  And I’m spoilering this because I’ve gotten off topic, but yes, I had a problem. Anytime someone says I’ve said anything insightful about collection management, I think “that’s because I’ve been particularly stupid.”
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho. The number is not important. *What is important is how it makes you feel.*
> 
> Do you feel like the substitute teacher of 30 sugar-high 4 year olds? (overwhelmed, and while each individual is precious, if half got lost, you wouldn’t be so sad and yet you feel guilty about not loving anything enough?)
> 
> Or like a dragon in their most beloved hoard (Each item is precious, and seeing them en mass makes you feel satisfied and proud?)
> 
> If things own you, it’s time to let them go. If they stress you out or take up more time than you have to spare, let them find someone else. But if you enjoy your bags, savor them. And to heck with anyone who tells you you have too much.


I love this, *What is important is how it makes you feel.*
Your writing is full of vivid imagery. 


ksuromax said:


> i love natural grain, the feel of it, but it lacks the structure, and after some use the bag becomes a bit 'relaxed' (which i'm ok with), but if you prefer a sturdy and shape retaining option, look at goatskin. My neon pink is goat, it wears like iron!


Thanks for the feedback, greatly appreciated!


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> Age and bag count is just a number. What value and meaning do you attribute to a certain number and why?


Good question! It's the stark contrast between my bag collection and the remainder of my life. I'm a minimalist everywhere except in this regard. It makes me feel greedy and wasteful to think I may never use each bag fully. 


More bags said:


> I think it’s easier to assess our bag wardrobe when we can carry our bags. I am not putting any pressure on myself to evict any bags during Covid. Be gentle to yourself.


Thank you for this reminder. I drew a similar conclusion that the pandemic is making things murky. I will stop trying to edit at this stage and wait to see how life unfolds as the world returns to normacly.
Thank you!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Ah, I feel so much better! Thanks to you all for the brilliant suggestions and insightful thoughts regarding editing my collection.
> 
> I believe this is all pandemic-driven. It feels like I attempt (and fail) to edit my bags every few days. It's being in lockdown and unable to use them that drives me to want to do _something_ about the total number, but I fear that is actually the worst way to go about editing and I'd make a lot of mistakes if I forced the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I had in the 'departing' closet just got gifted to a covid cleaning crew. I am attempting to re-fill that closet now and that's where I'm failing. I thought it would be easier, especially having nowhere to go these days. It should be easy to look and say 'I can't wait to use x, y and z bags', but what I'm finding is that I can't wait to use all A-Z bags! Addicted, much?
> 
> 
> This sounds like a good way to tackle it. I recently pulled 10 bags (comprising of my least favourite and most worn out bags) to use and then let go of, thinking I'd be left with only favourites after that. But I cannot use those 10 in lockdown, and I now think I cannot let go of them either because having them out has made me love them all over again.
> Your approach would just be swapping between 2 bag capsule wardrobes, so it may function better for me given how I'm feeling attached to them all. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Honestly, this varies by the day!
> Sometimes I'm entirely overwhelmed and thinking I'll never get a chance to use all of these properly in my lifetime and it's better to donate and let someone else get some pleasure out of them.
> Other days, I love how each of my bags is a unique shape and texture, or attached to a country I once lived in, or was a gift from someone dear...and then I'm the dragon!
> 
> 
> 
> Both excellent points! Thank you!





jblended said:


> Good question! It's the stark contrast between my bag collection and the remainder of my life. I'm a minimalist everywhere except in this regard. It makes me feel greedy and wasteful to think I may never use each bag fully.
> 
> Thank you for this reminder. I drew a similar conclusion that the pandemic is making things murky. I will stop trying to edit at this stage and wait to see how life unfolds as the world returns to normacly.
> Thank you!


You’re doing great! I also added above, you don’t have to cull all in one go. I made some mistakes in doing big culls. I don’t regret anything, there are a couple of bags I miss. I consider the learning part of the journey.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Good question! It's the stark contrast between my bag collection and the remainder of my life. I'm a minimalist everywhere except in this regard. It makes me feel greedy and wasteful to think I may never use each bag fully.
> 
> Thank you for this reminder. I drew a similar conclusion that the pandemic is making things murky. I will stop trying to edit at this stage and wait to see how life unfolds as the world returns to normacly.
> Thank you!


I'm much older than you. I have to consider whether I'll use all my bags enough during my lifetime, but then I guess it doesn't really matter because someone will use them after I'm gone if they aren't completely worn out.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I’m loving the Lily chat on this thread. It’s one of my favourite bags. Your pink is stunning!!
> 
> I only have the Lily in regular. These are previous shots of my two. The black from Christmas and the oak from early last year.
> View attachment 4956591
> View attachment 4956592
> 
> I like the medium but I’ve resisted temptation because I have several satchels that are that size.


I love your lily's . I still have lily on my wish list as well as the hampstead.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> The natural grain leather is great but not to be confused with the classic Mulberry natural vegetable tanned leather which was thick, sumptuous and smelled like heaven (only someone on TPF would “get” that!). Natural grain is lovely but has a more treated finish to it. My oak is in NVT and at the time they had oak in both. I definitely prefered the feel and look of NVT so got that but you do have to baby it much more. The NG is lovely leather and probably more robust. They don’t make the NVT anymore but do several shades in glossy goat which again has less of a treatment grain and more of a shine.
> 
> I’m rather taken with the one on the website in crimson high shine calf. That leather looks really yummy!


Last march right before lock down I got an NVT small bayswater in black at their outlet. I Feel guilty because I still have not used her.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> What a pretty strap!!!


Thank you! It is from a tiny company called SoRetro andshe makes the most beautiful straps. You can pick you background color with leather ends or without ,as well as hardware color. There are so many different choices . After using it yesterday  and finding it so comfortable I want another .


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I've hit a bit of a road block on the challenges. My long-covid nerve issues are preventing me from doing anything useful- like carry a bag - so I started looking at my bags and thinking I really should remove some. 38 is a ridiculous number of bags to own and I suspect amongst the highest number on the forums!
> 
> I asked myself 2 questions hoping to find some bags to shed:
> 1- If I were starting my collection over, would I purchase this bag again?
> 2- If I were moving tomorrow and could only take half my collection, which bags would I choose?
> You'd think I'd have answers at the ready, but I felt completely stuck.
> I would not edit out the 50% of my collection that has been gifts from family and friends because somehow they got me the most perfect bags. I would not remove any of the ones I bought myself because I love them. I think I'll stop trying to cull at this point.
> 
> I feel really greedy with the quantity I currently own but would rather not remove something forcibly only to regret it later.


I hate to admit this but I have more bags than you and that is after years of culling my bags. I feel like my bags are where I like them . If I don't have enough variety I end up buying things on the quick for a function and it not always being the best choice. There are a lot of people with a lot more bags. It really just is important how you feel about them ,not whether you have more or less than some one else. When this group first started there was a lovely young woman who felt that three bags was enough. Have you tried reorganizing them by color in your closet? That is what helped me. I use some colors more than others , so I allowed myself to keep more of the black , blue and browns and less of the lighter colors . Organizing them by color rather then brand also helped me  grab the bags to use easier.


----------



## doni

880 said:


> I also think sentimental journey bags should not count. @diane278 would probably frame them. I still regret an orange cashmere mock turtleneck I gave away after college in 1990. but, as I get older, it’s easier to let go. Someone, perhaps @Hazzelnut saI’d something like think of letting go as part of a journey in curating your bag collection. . .
> 
> re your questions 1. And 2., they seem more geared to decreeing your current favorites (that reflect your current style)  among the 38. and if you were moving tomorrow and could only take half, youd have a dear friend box the rest and send them. Plus, totes and clutches and strictly seasonal pieces should not count either.  it’s like having foley food mill and a masher. You may only use them once a year at thanksgiving, but they do the job.



I also do not count ”sentimental journey bags” in what I consider my roster of bags (can never bring myself to say collection, too grand for what I have ). So there is that Prada hobo I managed to score as a student living in Italy in the 90s. Or my no brand civil wedding cream silk clutch my mother got out of nowhere in the last minute and is full of stains (what the hell did I do?). Or the Ferragamo shoulder bag my then boyfriend got me for my first job interview. Or the purple MiuMiu baguette with an appliqué leather flower (really...) I carried to my sister’s wedding... and other bags that are packed away and I will never wear but I will never get rid off. Those DO NOT count.

About totes and clutches and seasonal pieces not counting... I think _that_ is a bit of a stretch, but it is making me feel my _collection_ is very small, so it is good 

@880 I need you to stop talking about crinoline. Now. Just stop.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I'm much older than you. I have to consider whether I'll use all my bags enough during my lifetime, *but then I guess it doesn't really matter because someone will use them after I'm gone if they aren't completely worn out.*


Back when I thought I had only 5 more years to go, and then only 3 more, I had this same perspective. I'll enjoy what I can while I can, and someone else will hopefully love them after I'm gone. Then I lost sight of this perspective when my health started improving and my life line looked like it might be a bit longer than I was originally expecting.
It really holds true at any age and at any stage of life so thank you for the reminder! 
We never know what tomorrow brings so it's important to slow down and just be grateful for what we have. <- saying this for myself because I've been beating myself up for being greedy instead of simply being grateful for this abundance of pretty bags.



dcooney4 said:


> I hate to admit this but I have more bags than you and that is after years of culling my bags. I feel like my bags are where I like them . If I don't have enough variety I end up buying things on the quick for a function and it not always being the best choice. There are a lot of people with a lot more bags. It really just is important how you feel about them ,not whether you have more or less than some one else. When this group first started there was a lovely young woman who felt that three bags was enough. Have you tried reorganizing them by color in your closet? That is what helped me. I use some colors more than others , so I allowed myself to keep more of the black , blue and browns and less of the lighter colors . Organizing them by color rather then brand also helped me  grab the bags to use easier.


That is a good tip.  Organizing by colour has really helped me as well.
You're right, it's not about the total number or comparing to others (bad choice of words on my part as this was not quite what I meant to suggest in my original post). It's more about how jarring it is to have more bags than pieces of furniture... or even food items in my fridge, pantry and freezer combined! 

The OG member with 3 bags reminds me of where I started. I used to think 8 bags would give me all the variety I needed. Then that expanded to 16 (still my happy place, I believe)! Now that the collection has grown exponentially, I feel a bit...

Having mulled it over, most of my bags are WOC size so they take up little space, and each one is special to me right now. I'm making peace with the number and will pause the process of editing. When I fall out of love with a bag or one of them naturally wears out (and a couple of them are close), I will let them go. Until then, I need to stop trying so hard to reduce the total number. Several failed attempts in a couple of weeks has made it clear that I am not ready to release them.

I'm so grateful to all of you for sharing your thoughts. I never thought I would be so indecisive and confused about reducing the total bag number, so you've really helped bring some clarity into my situation. 




Lake Effect said:


> I am glad to see you get to the underlying thought/feeling/belief going on with you questioning the number of bags you own!


Thanks! Me too. It's probably why I feel a big weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I'm going to remind myself every day that instead of feeling greedy, I will feel grateful.


----------



## Lake Effect

jblended said:


> Good question! It's the stark contrast between my bag collection and the remainder of my life. I'm a minimalist everywhere except in this regard. It makes me feel greedy and wasteful to think I may never use each bag fully.
> 
> Thank you for this reminder. I drew a similar conclusion that the pandemic is making things murky. I will stop trying to edit at this stage and wait to see how life unfolds as the world returns to normacly.
> Thank you!


I am glad to see you get to the underlying thought/feeling/belief going on with you questioning the number of bags you own! Because the number of bags we own is individual to us. Period.
And that is why this thread is great. I can find support on this forum to buy or not buy a bag. But when I develop a framework of ideas of what I like, how I use it, does it feel good lol, etc and curate, to use a popular word here, it removes the good/bad judgement. And the purchase, or decision not to, will resonate with me.
ETA lol you posted after I started my post!


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Ah, that makes sense. As I'm seriously eyeing up their mini bags, I was wondering how functional that pocket would be. Thanks to you both for the answer.
> 
> 
> The circular jewellery really was a nice touch! I love the piano wire earrings!


The earrings are squishy, but hold their shape. Very fun!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> It is so funny because in most bags I am kind of afraid of color but with these full grain leather bags they seem more subtle and I am having a blast with color. I am really enjoying my rainbow of bags.


Glad you love them. I love your bag family photo! You could just randomly post it now and then to delight us!


----------



## momasaurus

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4956197
> 
> *Challenge 1 - Use gifted bags. *I’ve been rotating between these two the past several days. The black Kate Spade Amelia on the left was a gift from my sister. I like the structure, interior pockets & that it has pink lining, which makes it easier to find my items. I gifted myself the black Coach Charlie bucket bag & strap. I love the Charlie bucket bags - very easy to use & comfortable crossbody.


These are both so tempting. I like chains!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Thanks momasaurus! Ha ha, I am pretty sure I got in a few Zoom calls as well.
> 
> Thank you @jblended. I hope you’re doing well.
> 
> Two scarfie meetup groups!?! That sounds interesting, is it like being in two bookclubs?
> 
> Yes, there is a lot going on. Have you got any ideas of how you want to address your mom? Do you have siblings nearby to consult with, your sister?
> I am with you on not putting pressure on ourselves to make decisions about bags while we’re sheltering in place.
> Great guidelines on what sizes work for you, minimum 3” depth is a good one. Do you have any thoughts on the no bags smaller than x”?
> 
> Both are fabulous bags. Pink interior!   The Charlie Bucket catches my eye, especially the strap.
> 
> Hi @ksuromax! Thanks for responding and sharing pics. I love all of them.  Congratulations on your Oxblood regular Lily. Can I ask, of your 5 Lilys, which one do you use most often?


I'm glad you got some mileage out of your outfit!
One small scarfie group is from friends I made here on tPF.
Another one for all H items (temporary suspended) is also from here - we had live meetups in NYC for eating and shopping. I miss those!
A third one (I just remembered there are three, LOL) is scarf collectors from WAAAAAY back, lovely ladies from all over, and it took me ages to get admitted to that group!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> This is a really nice bag. The turnlock is classic. And it does match your coat… but I'm sure you'd much rather wear something lighter-weight!



Thank you! I mean, it’s a good bag for winter as far as that goes  



jblended said:


> I've hit a bit of a road block on the challenges. My long-covid nerve issues are preventing me from doing anything useful- like carry a bag - so I started looking at my bags and thinking I really should remove some. 38 is a ridiculous number of bags to own and I suspect amongst the highest number on the forums!
> 
> I asked myself 2 questions hoping to find some bags to shed:
> 1- If I were starting my collection over, would I purchase this bag again?
> 2- If I were moving tomorrow and could only take half my collection, which bags would I choose?
> You'd think I'd have answers at the ready, but I felt completely stuck.
> I would not edit out the 50% of my collection that has been gifts from family and friends because somehow they got me the most perfect bags. I would not remove any of the ones I bought myself because I love them. I think I'll stop trying to cull at this point.
> 
> I feel really greedy with the quantity I currently own but would rather not remove something forcibly only to regret it later.



Just wanted to chime in also that you shouldn’t feel bad about 38, nor is it probably one of the higher numbers on the forum. 

I own 30, have two more essentially on the way, and there will no doubt be more before I reach the point of ‘one in, one out.’

In addition to the functional aspect of carrying my essentials, I look at bags as part of an outfit. While they usually cost more than getting a new shirt, I certainly have dozens and dozens of not over 100 articles of clothing. #firstworldprivilege with all the above yes, but my main point is that if we own more of clothes, or jewelry, etc than we ‘need’ - handbags are no different to me 

Wear them in health!


----------



## momasaurus

ksuromax said:


> hello, dear Elaine!
> i was thinking of you on 24th! and when i switched into my BV China Red wallet


We miss you over on SOTD, @ksuromax !


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> *Challenge #4* today. Sort of. It isn't exactly a date… and it isn't at night. But The Hubster & I *are* going out together, and *he's* driving.
> Unfortunately, it's to a doctor's appointment.
> But since I can't carry crossbody or shoulder strap bags, I looked through my collection and came up with my Mulberry Double-Zip Bayswater. I think it's going to be my most-used bag over the next few months, until I can hang a bag over my shoulder again. It's absolutely perfect. Holds everything I need, is lightweight, and is hand carry.
> A year ago, one of my 2020 goals was to sell this bag. Which all goes to show… something.
> 
> View attachment 4956346


It's classic and lovely. Also WOW I love this table!!!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Glad you love them. I love your bag family photo! You could just randomly post it now and then to delight us!


I need to wait for a sunny day so I can take a new shot since I now have papaya too.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> I got a $50 Amazon gift card from my dad and stepmom for my birthday and so bought a scarf from a seller named Grace Scarves. Ordered it on Monday. Free shipping with a supposed arrival on Sunday. It came today and WOW! The silk is thick and supple, the design/colors are precisely printed. The quality is on par with the Cartier I have. Best part- it was $45, with other styles and colors for $45-50. I am really impressed and very pleased!!!! I will be buying from them again and wanted to pass the word. Here is a pic off Amazon and the scarf in the flesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956430
> View attachment 4956431


What a fun design and I love the colors!


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Wow this thread moves fast!
> 
> I’m not satisfying a January bag challenge today, but continuing to rotate through my own bags as was one of my resolutions. I’ve worn 15 different handbags this month so far.
> 
> Today: Tory Burch chain wallet. Love the tweed and the working turnlock. If only it would get little warmer out!
> 
> View attachment 4956482


I love this! Such a cool texture. perfect size also!


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> I’m so sorry covid issues prevent you from taking up the challenges. But the purpose of the challenges is to get us to really see our bags and where they fit in our lives.  It could be enough to figure out outfits to pair them with when things get back to normal.
> 
> 38 is not an unreasonable number for a TPFer, esp.  given the shopping proclivities of some members here.  How about @diane278 ’s idea of putting the marginal ones in the shed. . . Or other closet. That way, they’re not exactly in your active count. I also think sentimental journey bags should not count. @diane278 would probably frame them. I still regret an orange cashmere mock turtleneck I gave away after college in 1990. but, as I get older, it’s easier to let go. Someone, perhaps @Hazzelnut saI’d something like think of letting go as part of a journey in curating your bag collection. . .
> 
> re your questions 1. And 2., they seem more geared to decreeing your current favorites (that reflect your current style)  among the 38. and if you were moving tomorrow and could only take half, youd have a dear friend box the rest and send them. Plus, totes and clutches and strictly seasonal pieces should not count either.  it’s like having foley food mill and a masher. You may only use them once a year at thanksgiving, but they do the job.
> 
> @Vintage Leather, I love your spoiler below, and I also remember when some hermes bags at resellers were 400 usd  though I did not start my journey until well into the time period you mentioned.  Prices increased by at least 2K usd plus this year after an initial lull. I think resellers realized chanel boutique prices were approaching the stratosphere (and Hermes should follow suit) and shoppers needed to alleviate covid boredom by shopping on line. I focused on the classics and I deeply regret not buying more playful collectors pieces years ago like sac malette pocBette, sun motif bag, ile de Shki, porc, vibrato, crinoline, Amazonia, various H shoulder bags, exotics.


I agree about sac malette and vibrato! What are sun motif bag and ile de Shki?


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> I've hit a bit of a road block on the challenges. My long-covid nerve issues are preventing me from doing anything useful- like carry a bag - so I started looking at my bags and thinking I really should remove some. 38 is a ridiculous number of bags to own and I suspect amongst the highest number on the forums!
> 
> I asked myself 2 questions hoping to find some bags to shed:
> 1- If I were starting my collection over, would I purchase this bag again?
> 2- If I were moving tomorrow and could only take half my collection, which bags would I choose?
> You'd think I'd have answers at the ready, but I felt completely stuck.
> I would not edit out the 50% of my collection that has been gifts from family and friends because somehow they got me the most perfect bags. I would not remove any of the ones I bought myself because I love them. I think I'll stop trying to cull at this point.
> 
> I feel really greedy with the quantity I currently own but would rather not remove something forcibly only to regret it later.


You may really be at your sweet spot. If you love what you have, that’s great! The whole point of culling is to get down to the ones you love. Maybe the litmus test for anything new is “one in, one out”...would you get rid of anything to make room for the new one.


----------



## ksuromax

momasaurus said:


> We miss you over on SOTD, @ksuromax !


i miss you all, too!  
life's been madly busy receintly, i hardly wear any scarves these days (although weather permits), and there will be a scarf week in Dubai, a few designers will be available for a meet up, but none of my favourites, so i am probably gonna pass on it.


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Great looking tweed bag and congratulations on carrying 15 bags this month!
> 
> Such an informative post, thank you @Katinahat.
> 
> Age and bag count is just a number. What value and meaning do you attribute to a certain number and why? I think it’s easier to assess our bag wardrobe when we can carry our bags. I am not putting any pressure on myself to evict any bags during Covid. Be gentle to yourself.
> _Edited to add_: also, you don’t have to cull all in one go. How about pick one or two to release, pause and evaluate how you feel.
> 
> I love this, *What is important is how it makes you feel.*
> Your writing is full of vivid imagery.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, greatly appreciated!


any time


----------



## 880

momasaurus said:


> I agree about sac malette and vibrato! What are sun motif bag and ile de Shki?


i had the chance to buy a sun motif bag like this for half the price or less but that was years ago.








						HERMES Sun Motif Mini Flap Hand Bag ◯Y 3C Red Box Calf Vintage 01453  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HERMES Sun Motif Mini Flap Hand Bag ◯Y 3C Red Box Calf Vintage 01453 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



i also passed on an ile de ShKi in great condition in porc (which is a fantastic hardy leather that wears and patinas beautifully. I was considering an art bag redo of one (I don’t remember if it was ostrich or not; I could be confusing it with another model) in something like silver metallic, but I didnt like to mix metals (ghw) so passed, and then forgot about it. . . Now the bags are higher priced for corcheval leather, a precursor to epsom.









						HERMES Ile De Shiki 2way Hand Bag Bicolor Navy Courchevel 12◯Y AK16883g  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HERMES Ile De Shiki 2way Hand Bag Bicolor Navy Courchevel 12◯Y AK16883g at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




a few years ago, there were crinoline Kellys and birkins for relatively reasonably priced resale every summer. Now, only toile, and few and far between. And outrageously priced. I’m pretty sure this one, in summer of 2020 was 16K which was an outrageous price, and now 19K, WTF. A crinoline or tri color Kelly used to be 3-6K usd. And a crinoline birkin, 5-7K. I always figured I had plenty of time to pick one up.




__





						Hermes Birkin 30 Bag Toile / Barenia Leather Palladium w/ Crinoline Bag Charm at 1stDibs | hermes toile, hermes toile bag, hermes birkin toile
					

View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - Guaranteed authentic Hermes Birkin 30 bag featured in coveted Toile and Barenia leather. This rare Birkin bag is complimented with palladium hardware.




					www.1stdibs.com
				



Forget the single color crinoline barenia birkins. You might as well try to find a unicorn.

here is a gorgeous vibrato Kelly, but the price is beyond the pale.








						Hermes Kelly 28 Sellier Black Box & Vibrato Leather Palladium Hardware - 2000, D  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Hermes Kelly 28 Sellier Black Box & Vibrato Leather Palladium Hardware - 2000, D at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




what does seem to be well priced now are Trim IIs (I don’t see many trim I) and bolides.  I try to remember, they’re only bags and will come around again. What’s been impossible to find and repurchase are older CSGMs that I mistakenly let go. . . I could kick myself now. and the beautiful older CSGMs in great condition (from before my time as a collector)  Malleries seller Little scarf fairy had a gorgeous lanieres pheasant from the 1990s that I thought would stay unsold bc of its price, and it’s gone. I do frequently check @sdsurfchick ’s site it’s all Goode for scarves, great quality, fair prices.

@BowieFan1971, saw your post below. I think you could rock bolder color (both brighter and darker) as well as the subtle warm tones you favor. Just saying in case you want to expand the rabbit hole and fall deeper Lol.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Funny but true...I always loved scarves but never knew how to wear them and was intimidated, so they were not on my radar until last year. Well, now they are! I saw a commercial yesterday for Publishers Clearing House featuring Marie Osmond wearing a bold orange dress and royal blue jacket as is. No lie, the first thing I thought was “she needs a scarf to really tie that together.”

And down the rabbit hole I go...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Time to be brave and show my first purchase of the year. 






Did I keep my goals in mind? *Yes! *


*no random purchases* -  definetely not random: Dior, not my exact era, but a close sibling, a kind of bag I didn´t have, yet, leopard print calfskin to make my inner diva happy. 
*only buy what I love*- I saw this one and fell for it head over heels! 
*research, research, research*- of course I did my research: I needed to see all the features to check for authenticity and I checked the price point. This bag sold for way less than any other one I saw for sale. The only thing I did not find out is the exact model name. Is this 2014 bag a Promenade pouch or a Miss Dior Promenade pouch... all I know is that it belongs into the evolution line that started with the New Lock and the designer should be Raf Simmons. 
what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold- does not apply here
use the proceeds to upgrade
*wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*- I unwrapped this one and wore it for an errand no 30 minutes after receiving it. Good sign!  




*enjoy!*- absolutely! I love leopard and I really like this size as a bridge between oly grabbing my wallet and wearing a full size handbag. 

Re research: I really had to laugh when the seller told me she had worn this bag only twice after buying it 2 years ago at the Dior store in Munich. (Or maybe it should? Should I ask the Munich store whether they have more of  the long discontinued bags?) She had sent me lots of photos including one of the serial number. I didn´t comment on it- her storyline doesn´t matter to me. I love the bag!


----------



## Hazzelnut

cowgirlsboots said:


> Time to be brave and show my first purchase of the year.
> 
> View attachment 4957143
> View attachment 4957144
> View attachment 4957149
> 
> 
> Did I keep my goals in mind? *Yes! *
> 
> 
> *no random purchases* -  definetely not random: Dior, not my exact era, but a close sibling, a kind of bag I didn´t have, yet, leopard print calfskin to make my inner diva happy.
> *only buy what I love*- I saw this one and fell for it head over heels!
> *research, research, research*- of course I did my research: I needed to see all the features to check for authenticity and I checked the price point. This bag sold for way less than any other one I saw for sale. The only thing I did not find out is the exact model name. Is this 2014 bag a Promenade pouch or a Miss Dior Promenade pouch... all I know is that it belongs into the evolution line that started with the New Lock and the designer should be Raf Simmons.
> what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold- does not apply here
> use the proceeds to upgrade
> *wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*- I unwrapped this one and wore it for an errand no 30 minutes after receiving it. Good sign!
> 
> View attachment 4957147
> 
> 
> *enjoy!*- absolutely! I love leopard and I really like this size as a bridge between oly grabbing my wallet and wearing a full size handbag.
> 
> Re research: I really had to laugh when the seller told me she had worn this bag only twice after buying it 2 years ago at the Dior store in Munich. (Or maybe it should? Should I ask the Munich store whether they have more of  the long discontinued bags?) She had sent me lots of photos including one of the serial number. I didn´t comment on it- her storyline doesn´t matter to me. I love the bag!



Wow!! Looks great on you!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> i miss you all, too!
> life's been madly busy receintly, i hardly wear any scarves these days (although weather permits), and there will be a scarf week in Dubai, a few designers will be available for a meet up, but none of my favourites, so i am probably gonna pass on it.


So glad to see you in this thread again. We missed you.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Time to be brave and show my first purchase of the year.
> 
> View attachment 4957143
> View attachment 4957144
> View attachment 4957149
> 
> 
> Did I keep my goals in mind? *Yes! *
> 
> 
> *no random purchases* -  definetely not random: Dior, not my exact era, but a close sibling, a kind of bag I didn´t have, yet, leopard print calfskin to make my inner diva happy.
> *only buy what I love*- I saw this one and fell for it head over heels!
> *research, research, research*- of course I did my research: I needed to see all the features to check for authenticity and I checked the price point. This bag sold for way less than any other one I saw for sale. The only thing I did not find out is the exact model name. Is this 2014 bag a Promenade pouch or a Miss Dior Promenade pouch... all I know is that it belongs into the evolution line that started with the New Lock and the designer should be Raf Simmons.
> what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold- does not apply here
> use the proceeds to upgrade
> *wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*- I unwrapped this one and wore it for an errand no 30 minutes after receiving it. Good sign!
> 
> View attachment 4957147
> 
> 
> *enjoy!*- absolutely! I love leopard and I really like this size as a bridge between oly grabbing my wallet and wearing a full size handbag.
> 
> Re research: I really had to laugh when the seller told me she had worn this bag only twice after buying it 2 years ago at the Dior store in Munich. (Or maybe it should? Should I ask the Munich store whether they have more of  the long discontinued bags?) She had sent me lots of photos including one of the serial number. I didn´t comment on it- her storyline doesn´t matter to me. I love the bag!


It looks brand new. Enjoy it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Time to be brave and show my first purchase of the year.
> 
> View attachment 4957143
> View attachment 4957144
> View attachment 4957149
> 
> 
> Did I keep my goals in mind? *Yes! *
> 
> 
> *no random purchases* -  definetely not random: Dior, not my exact era, but a close sibling, a kind of bag I didn´t have, yet, leopard print calfskin to make my inner diva happy.
> *only buy what I love*- I saw this one and fell for it head over heels!
> *research, research, research*- of course I did my research: I needed to see all the features to check for authenticity and I checked the price point. This bag sold for way less than any other one I saw for sale. The only thing I did not find out is the exact model name. Is this 2014 bag a Promenade pouch or a Miss Dior Promenade pouch... all I know is that it belongs into the evolution line that started with the New Lock and the designer should be Raf Simmons.
> what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold- does not apply here
> use the proceeds to upgrade
> *wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*- I unwrapped this one and wore it for an errand no 30 minutes after receiving it. Good sign!
> 
> View attachment 4957147
> 
> 
> *enjoy!*- absolutely! I love leopard and I really like this size as a bridge between oly grabbing my wallet and wearing a full size handbag.
> 
> Re research: I really had to laugh when the seller told me she had worn this bag only twice after buying it 2 years ago at the Dior store in Munich. (Or maybe it should? Should I ask the Munich store whether they have more of  the long discontinued bags?) She had sent me lots of photos including one of the serial number. I didn´t comment on it- her storyline doesn´t matter to me. I love the bag!


I LOVE THIS!!!!!! If I could choose only one print to wear my whole life, it would be leopard! Love it best in calf hair! Too bad so many vintage calf hair bags are threadbare in places. They knew how to do it really right in the 50’s and early 60’s!

I have not worn this yet...calf hair and pleather, but I loved it.


----------



## indiaink

880 said:


> ...  How about @diane278 ’s idea of putting the marginal ones in the shed. . . Or other closet.



This worked for me. I set aside (put out of sight) bags I wasn't ever going for; mind you, when I took them out of the OMG Closet I _hadn't_ thought of them for a while ... and about a month later, not giving them any thought at all I knew it was time to move them on.

I have 12 bags now, and I must keep it at that amount, because 13 is unlucky, uneven, and not nice.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> So glad to see you in this thread again. We missed you.


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> I LOVE THIS!!!!!! If I could choose only one print to wear my whole life, it would be leopard! Love it best in calf hair! Too bad so many vintage calf hair bags are threadbare in places. They knew how to do it really right in the 50’s and early 60’s!
> 
> I have not worn this yet...calf hair and pleather, but I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957161


PU, but real hair-on calf?  Wowza. Striking.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> I've hit a bit of a road block on the challenges. My long-covid nerve issues are preventing me from doing anything useful- like carry a bag - so I started looking at my bags and thinking I really should remove some. 38 is a ridiculous number of bags to own and I suspect amongst the highest number on the forums!
> 
> I asked myself 2 questions hoping to find some bags to shed:
> 1- If I were starting my collection over, would I purchase this bag again?
> 2- If I were moving tomorrow and could only take half my collection, which bags would I choose?
> You'd think I'd have answers at the ready, but I felt completely stuck.
> I would not edit out the 50% of my collection that has been gifts from family and friends because somehow they got me the most perfect bags. I would not remove any of the ones I bought myself because I love them. I think I'll stop trying to cull at this point.
> 
> I feel really greedy with the quantity I currently own but would rather not remove something forcibly only to regret it later.



Sorry about your continuing health problems. I think you're smart not to force yourself to give up bags you don't want to. And I have a feeling 38 bags is less than half the bags some own... From what I've seen, you're the opposite of greedy. You worked hard to pay for those bags, or got them as gifts. I wouldn't call that greed. You have every right to spend your money as you choose. Someone else may own one high end car that cost more than all of your bags combined. HUGS.


----------



## jayohwhy

@jblended - I don't think thirty-something is a shocking number of bags to have, in the least. I do think that at that point it's important to be aware of what you have and at least pull them out to look at once in awhile (which I know you do). I feel like once a bag is in your collection, it's nice because it's paid for, so it's basically free to use without the stress of having to spend more money- I'm not sure if that mindset makes sense.

@cowgirlsboots I LOVE this! I applaud you for being really intentional with this purchase and it looks FABULOUS on you!

On the other hand, I had my first real temptation of 2021 with the new coach madison convertible mini backpack. I'm a sucker for the idea of a convertible backpack but was able to talk myself out of it because a) it would be too big as a bag in a bag, b) I think that on me, mini backpacks look ridiculous and I often wonder if it's mini, do I REALLY need to wear it as a backpack? and c) I have things that I am using that I love more.

In other news, it's my baby's 4 month appt today. The time is flying by! I just want to freeze time for just one second and remember every detail about my kids at this age before it floats away...


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Time to be brave and show my first purchase of the year.
> 
> View attachment 4957143
> View attachment 4957144
> View attachment 4957149
> 
> 
> Did I keep my goals in mind? *Yes! *
> 
> 
> *no random purchases* -  definetely not random: Dior, not my exact era, but a close sibling, a kind of bag I didn´t have, yet, leopard print calfskin to make my inner diva happy.
> *only buy what I love*- I saw this one and fell for it head over heels!
> *research, research, research*- of course I did my research: I needed to see all the features to check for authenticity and I checked the price point. This bag sold for way less than any other one I saw for sale. The only thing I did not find out is the exact model name. Is this 2014 bag a Promenade pouch or a Miss Dior Promenade pouch... all I know is that it belongs into the evolution line that started with the New Lock and the designer should be Raf Simmons.
> what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold- does not apply here
> use the proceeds to upgrade
> *wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*- I unwrapped this one and wore it for an errand no 30 minutes after receiving it. Good sign!
> 
> View attachment 4957147
> 
> 
> *enjoy!*- absolutely! I love leopard and I really like this size as a bridge between oly grabbing my wallet and wearing a full size handbag.
> 
> Re research: I really had to laugh when the seller told me she had worn this bag only twice after buying it 2 years ago at the Dior store in Munich. (Or maybe it should? Should I ask the Munich store whether they have more of  the long discontinued bags?) She had sent me lots of photos including one of the serial number. I didn´t comment on it- her storyline doesn´t matter to me. I love the bag!


I love it!!


----------



## pmburk

Yep, I'm doing this! This year I've vowed not to purchase any new bags, sunglasses, bag accessories (makeup bags, keychains, bag charms, etc.) and cosmetics. I have SO much stuff and I need to work through what I have and appreciate it all.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> I'm glad you got some mileage out of your outfit!
> One small scarfie group is from friends I made here on tPF.
> Another one for all H items (temporary suspended) is also from here - we had live meetups in NYC for eating and shopping. I miss those!
> A third one (I just remembered there are three, LOL) is scarf collectors from WAAAAAY back, lovely ladies from all over, and *it took me ages to get admitted to that group!*


Thank you! Your groups sound fun and stylish! I laughed at the description of the third one, *it took me ages to get admitted to that group! *
You made it to the inner circle!


880 said:


> i had the chance to buy a sun motif bag like this for half the price or less but that was years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES Sun Motif Mini Flap Hand Bag ◯Y 3C Red Box Calf Vintage 01453  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HERMES Sun Motif Mini Flap Hand Bag ◯Y 3C Red Box Calf Vintage 01453 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also passed on an ile de ShKi in great condition in porc (which is a fantastic hardy leather that wears and patinas beautifully. I was considering an art bag redo of one (I don’t remember if it was ostrich or not; I could be confusing it with another model) in something like silver metallic, but I didnt like to mix metals (ghw) so passed, and then forgot about it. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES Ile De Shiki 2way Hand Bag Bicolor Navy Courchevel 12◯Y AK16883g  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HERMES Ile De Shiki 2way Hand Bag Bicolor Navy Courchevel 12◯Y AK16883g at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few years ago, there were crinoline Kellys and birkins for relatively reasonably priced resale every summer. Now, only toile, and few and far between. And outrageously priced. I’m pretty sure this one, this summer was 16K which was an outrageous price, and now 19K, WTF. A crinoline or tri color Kelly used to be 3-6K usd. And a crinoline birkin, 5-7K. I always figured I had plenty of time to pick one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Birkin 30 Bag Toile / Barenia Leather Palladium w/ Crinoline Bag Charm at 1stDibs | hermes toile, hermes toile bag, hermes birkin toile
> 
> 
> View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - Guaranteed authentic Hermes Birkin 30 bag featured in coveted Toile and Barenia leather. This rare Birkin bag is complimented with palladium hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.1stdibs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the single color crinoline barenia birkins. You might as well try to find a unicorn.
> 
> here is a gorgeous vibrato Kelly, but the price is beyond the pale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 28 Sellier Black Box & Vibrato Leather Palladium Hardware - 2000, D  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Hermes Kelly 28 Sellier Black Box & Vibrato Leather Palladium Hardware - 2000, D at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what does seem to be well priced now are Trim IIs (I don’t see many trim I) and bolides.  I try to remember, they’re only bags and will come around again. What’s been impossible to find and repurchase are older CSGMs that I mistakenly let go. . . I could kick myself now. and the beautiful older CSGMs in great condition (from before my time as a collector)  Malleries seller Little scarf fairy had a gorgeous lanieres pheasant from the 1990s that I thought would stay unsold bc of its price, and it’s gone. I do frequently check @sdsurfchick ’s site it’s all Goode for scarves, great quality, fair prices.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, saw your post below. I think you could rock bolder color (both brighter and darker) as well as the subtle warm tones you favor. Just saying in case you want to expand the rabbit hole and fall deeper Lol.


Wow, gorgeous choices. My favourite is the Vibrato Kelly - I like the way it is styled in the pics.  No worries about me scooping it up, I will be admiring from afar.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Funny but true...I always loved scarves but never knew how to wear them and was intimidated, so they were not on my radar until last year. Well, now they are! I saw a commercial yesterday for Publishers Clearing House featuring Marie Osmond wearing a bold orange dress and royal blue jacket as is. No lie, the first thing I thought was “she needs a scarf to really tie that together.”
> 
> And down the rabbit hole I go...


I’ll meet you there, you’re not alone!  You have a good eye for style and what works for you.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Time to be brave and show my first purchase of the year.
> 
> View attachment 4957143
> View attachment 4957144
> View attachment 4957149
> 
> 
> Did I keep my goals in mind? *Yes! *
> 
> 
> *no random purchases* -  definetely not random: Dior, not my exact era, but a close sibling, a kind of bag I didn´t have, yet, leopard print calfskin to make my inner diva happy.
> *only buy what I love*- I saw this one and fell for it head over heels!
> *research, research, research*- of course I did my research: I needed to see all the features to check for authenticity and I checked the price point. This bag sold for way less than any other one I saw for sale. The only thing I did not find out is the exact model name. Is this 2014 bag a Promenade pouch or a Miss Dior Promenade pouch... all I know is that it belongs into the evolution line that started with the New Lock and the designer should be Raf Simmons.
> what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold- does not apply here
> use the proceeds to upgrade
> *wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*- I unwrapped this one and wore it for an errand no 30 minutes after receiving it. Good sign!
> 
> View attachment 4957147
> 
> 
> *enjoy!*- absolutely! I love leopard and I really like this size as a bridge between oly grabbing my wallet and wearing a full size handbag.
> 
> Re research: I really had to laugh when the seller told me she had worn this bag only twice after buying it 2 years ago at the Dior store in Munich. (Or maybe it should? Should I ask the Munich store whether they have more of  the long discontinued bags?) She had sent me lots of photos including one of the serial number. I didn´t comment on it- her storyline doesn´t matter to me. I love the bag!


Congratulations @cowgirlsboots! She is gorgeous!  I like how you styled this, you’re rocking this bag!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I LOVE THIS!!!!!! If I could choose only one print to wear my whole life, it would be leopard! Love it best in calf hair! Too bad so many vintage calf hair bags are threadbare in places. They knew how to do it really right in the 50’s and early 60’s!
> 
> I have not worn this yet...calf hair and pleather, but I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957161


This is a great looking beauty. I hope you will wear it soon!


indiaink said:


> This worked for me. I set aside (put out of sight) bags I wasn't ever going for; mind you, when I took them out of the OMG Closet I _hadn't_ thought of them for a while ... and about a month later, not giving them any thought at all I knew it was time to move them on.
> 
> I have 12 bags now, and I must keep it at that amount, because 13 is unlucky, uneven, and not nice.


I am genuinely intrigued about which spectacular bags made your beautiful dozen. How did you curate your bag wardrobe? What guiding principles, styles, colours do you include in your thought process? Any tips?


jayohwhy said:


> @jblended - I don't think thirty-something is a shocking number of bags to have, in the least. I do think that at that point it's important to be aware of what you have and at least pull them out to look at once in awhile (which I know you do). I feel like once a bag is in your collection, it's nice because it's paid for, so it's basically free to use without the stress of having to spend more money- I'm not sure if that mindset makes sense.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots I LOVE this! I applaud you for being really intentional with this purchase and it looks FABULOUS on you!
> 
> On the other hand, I had my first real temptation of 2021 with the new coach madison convertible mini backpack. I'm a sucker for the idea of a convertible backpack but was able to talk myself out of it because a) it would be too big as a bag in a bag, b) I think that on me, mini backpacks look ridiculous and I often wonder if it's mini, do I REALLY need to wear it as a backpack? and c) I have things that I am using that I love more.
> 
> In other news, it's my baby's 4 month appt today. The time is flying by! I just want to freeze time for just one second and remember every detail about my kids at this age before it floats away...


Congrats on your baby being 4 months old. They do grow so quickly! Take lots of pictures because they change so much and time flies by. I am sure you’re already doing that.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My Desmond & Dempsey boyfriend lounge shirt arrived in lightning speed and it definitely, on first impression, is a high end crisp stiff cotton button down I would wear with jeans! I love the embroidery!  I can't imagine it described as pyjamas or anything close to that but that's just me.
I'm seriously considering pyjamas in a fun print from them in a second order. But it would be that or another one of these shirts in pink, which I love. Can't splurge on both without feeling excessive....so which one should it be.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm enjoying my new shirt, and flopping for a break with TPF and a refreshment.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Time to be brave and show my first purchase of the year.
> 
> View attachment 4957143
> View attachment 4957144
> View attachment 4957149
> 
> 
> Did I keep my goals in mind? *Yes! *
> 
> 
> *no random purchases* -  definetely not random: Dior, not my exact era, but a close sibling, a kind of bag I didn´t have, yet, leopard print calfskin to make my inner diva happy.
> *only buy what I love*- I saw this one and fell for it head over heels!
> *research, research, research*- of course I did my research: I needed to see all the features to check for authenticity and I checked the price point. This bag sold for way less than any other one I saw for sale. The only thing I did not find out is the exact model name. Is this 2014 bag a Promenade pouch or a Miss Dior Promenade pouch... all I know is that it belongs into the evolution line that started with the New Lock and the designer should be Raf Simmons.
> what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold- does not apply here
> use the proceeds to upgrade
> *wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*- I unwrapped this one and wore it for an errand no 30 minutes after receiving it. Good sign!
> 
> View attachment 4957147
> 
> 
> *enjoy!*- absolutely! I love leopard and I really like this size as a bridge between oly grabbing my wallet and wearing a full size handbag.
> 
> Re research: I really had to laugh when the seller told me she had worn this bag only twice after buying it 2 years ago at the Dior store in Munich. (Or maybe it should? Should I ask the Munich store whether they have more of  the long discontinued bags?) She had sent me lots of photos including one of the serial number. I didn´t comment on it- her storyline doesn´t matter to me. I love the bag!


Love this on you!
@jayohwhy, congrats on your baby’s four month mark! Cherish these moments!
@indiaink, 12 bags! Wow! So happy for you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4957338
> 
> I'm enjoying my new shirt, and flopping for a break with TPF and a refreshment.


Very cute!


----------



## dcooney4

indiaink said:


> This worked for me. I set aside (put out of sight) bags I wasn't ever going for; mind you, when I took them out of the OMG Closet I _hadn't_ thought of them for a while ... and about a month later, not giving them any thought at all I knew it was time to move them on.
> 
> I have 12 bags now, and I must keep it at that amount, because 13 is unlucky, uneven, and not nice.


Twelve bags total? Does that include your Plg ? That is amazing.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My Desmond & Dempsey boyfriend lounge shirt arrived in lightning speed and it definitely, on first impression, is a high end crisp stiff cotton button down I would wear with jeans! I love the embroidery!  I can't imagine it described as pyjamas or anything close to that but that's just me.
> I'm seriously considering pyjamas in a fun print from them in a second order. But it would be that or another one of these shirts in pink, which I love. Can't splurge on both without feeling excessive....so which one should it be.


PJs! Though that shirt is majorly cute...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Decided to carry my Delvaux Tempete today.  I'm having a hard time capturing the honey-gold color and this picture is the one that comes the closest to the bag's actual color.


----------



## ladysarah

880 said:


> I’m so sorry covid issues prevent you from taking up the challenges. But the purpose of the challenges is to get us to really see our bags and where they fit in our lives.  It could be enough to figure out outfits to pair them with when things get back to normal.
> 
> 38 is not an unreasonable number for a TPFer, esp.  given the shopping proclivities of some members here.  How about @diane278 ’s idea of putting the marginal ones in the shed. . . Or other closet. That way, they’re not exactly in your active count. I also think sentimental journey bags should not count. @diane278 would probably frame them. I still regret an orange cashmere mock turtleneck I gave away after college in 1990. but, as I get older, it’s easier to let go. Someone, perhaps @Hazzelnut saI’d something like think of letting go as part of a journey in curating your bag collection. . .
> 
> re your questions 1. And 2., they seem more geared to decreeing your current favorites (that reflect your current style)  among the 38. and if you were moving tomorrow and could only take half, youd have a dear friend box the rest and send them. Plus, totes and clutches and strictly seasonal pieces should not count either.  it’s like having foley food mill and a masher. You may only use them once a year at thanksgiving, but they do the job.
> 
> @Vintage Leather, I love your spoiler below, and I also remember when some hermes bags at resellers were 400 usd  though I did not start my journey until well into the time period you mentioned.  back then, I focused on the classics and I deeply regret not buying more playful collectors pieces like sac malette pocBette, sun motif bag, ile de Shki, porc, vibrato, crinoline, Amazonia, various H shoulder bags, exotics. This Year, I felt like Prices increased by at least 2K usd plus  after an initial lull. I think resellers realized chanel boutique prices were approaching the stratosphere (and Hermes should follow suit) and shoppers needed to alleviate covid boredom by shopping on line.





doni said:


> I also do not count ”sentimental journey bags” in what I consider my roster of bags (can never bring myself to say collection, too grand for what I have ). So there is that Prada hobo I managed to score as a student living in Italy in the 90s. Or my no brand civil wedding cream silk clutch my mother got out of nowhere in the last minute and is full of stains (what the hell did I do?). Or the Ferragamo shoulder bag my then boyfriend got me for my first job interview. Or the purple MiuMiu baguette with an appliqué leather flower (really...) I carried to my sister’s wedding... and other bags that are packed away and I will never wear but I will never get rid off. Those DO NOT count.
> 
> About totes and clutches and seasonal pieces not counting... I think _that_ is a bit of a stretch, but it is making me feel my _collection_ is very small, so it is good
> 
> @880 I need you to stop talking about crinoline. Now. Just stop.


framing sentimental fashion items is a superb idea. I ve done that with shoes  and scarves and it looks very lovely. I havent done it with bags, (I preferred to get the money to actually buy somework from an artist I loved,) but why not?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Time to be brave and show my first purchase of the year.
> 
> View attachment 4957143
> View attachment 4957144
> View attachment 4957149
> 
> 
> Did I keep my goals in mind? *Yes! *
> 
> 
> *no random purchases* -  definetely not random: Dior, not my exact era, but a close sibling, a kind of bag I didn´t have, yet, leopard print calfskin to make my inner diva happy.
> *only buy what I love*- I saw this one and fell for it head over heels!
> *research, research, research*- of course I did my research: I needed to see all the features to check for authenticity and I checked the price point. This bag sold for way less than any other one I saw for sale. The only thing I did not find out is the exact model name. Is this 2014 bag a Promenade pouch or a Miss Dior Promenade pouch... all I know is that it belongs into the evolution line that started with the New Lock and the designer should be Raf Simmons.
> what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold- does not apply here
> use the proceeds to upgrade
> *wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*- I unwrapped this one and wore it for an errand no 30 minutes after receiving it. Good sign!
> 
> View attachment 4957147
> 
> 
> *enjoy!*- absolutely! I love leopard and I really like this size as a bridge between oly grabbing my wallet and wearing a full size handbag.
> 
> Re research: I really had to laugh when the seller told me she had worn this bag only twice after buying it 2 years ago at the Dior store in Munich. (Or maybe it should? Should I ask the Munich store whether they have more of  the long discontinued bags?) She had sent me lots of photos including one of the serial number. I didn´t comment on it- her storyline doesn´t matter to me. I love the bag!


I love this bag on you!  I think it might be the Miss Dior series.  The size is perfect and the chain is beautiful!


----------



## 880

ladysarah said:


> framing sentimental fashion items is a superb idea. I ve done that with shoes  and scarves and it looks very lovely. I havent done it with bags, (I preferred to get the money to actually buy somework from an artist I loved,) but why not?


@ladysarah, I’ve never done it, but i believe @diane278 does it beautifully in her thread edited closet, here post 240 (bottom of page 16)
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/share-your-edited-bag-closet-journey.1019229/page-16
I would love to see your framing scarves and shoes! Am sure they are lovely!
@Purses & Perfumes, your delvaux tempete is a gorgeous honey color. I love the hardware and the trapezoidal lines.


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4957468
> 
> Decided to carry my Delvaux Tempete today.  I'm having a hard time capturing the honey-gold color and this picture is the one that comes the closest to the bag's actual color.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Last march right before lock down I got an NVT small bayswater in black at their outlet. I Feel guilty because I still have not used her.


I remember you getting it and your pictures from the time. I have the same bag so think it’s a great choice!  . The leather smells amazing still after several years. This time will pass and you will carry your lovely SBS more!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Time to be brave and show my first purchase of the year.
> 
> View attachment 4957143
> View attachment 4957144
> View attachment 4957149
> 
> 
> Did I keep my goals in mind? *Yes! *
> 
> 
> *no random purchases* -  definetely not random: Dior, not my exact era, but a close sibling, a kind of bag I didn´t have, yet, leopard print calfskin to make my inner diva happy.
> *only buy what I love*- I saw this one and fell for it head over heels!
> *research, research, research*- of course I did my research: I needed to see all the features to check for authenticity and I checked the price point. This bag sold for way less than any other one I saw for sale. The only thing I did not find out is the exact model name. Is this 2014 bag a Promenade pouch or a Miss Dior Promenade pouch... all I know is that it belongs into the evolution line that started with the New Lock and the designer should be Raf Simmons.
> what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold- does not apply here
> use the proceeds to upgrade
> *wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*- I unwrapped this one and wore it for an errand no 30 minutes after receiving it. Good sign!
> 
> View attachment 4957147
> 
> 
> *enjoy!*- absolutely! I love leopard and I really like this size as a bridge between oly grabbing my wallet and wearing a full size handbag.
> 
> Re research: I really had to laugh when the seller told me she had worn this bag only twice after buying it 2 years ago at the Dior store in Munich. (Or maybe it should? Should I ask the Munich store whether they have more of  the long discontinued bags?) She had sent me lots of photos including one of the serial number. I didn´t comment on it- her storyline doesn´t matter to me. I love the bag!


What a gorgeous bag! You look great with it!!

Brilliant reading the purchase story. You clearly thought long and hard about it and did all the research before going for it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jblended said:


> Good question! It's the stark contrast between my bag collection and the remainder of my life. I'm a minimalist everywhere except in this regard. It makes me feel greedy and wasteful to think I may never use each bag fully.
> 
> Thank you for this reminder. I drew a similar conclusion that the pandemic is making things murky. I will stop trying to edit at this stage and wait to see how life unfolds as the world returns to normacly.
> Thank you!


@jblended, so many members here have given you wonderful suggestions about bag closet editing, and I agree that it's best to wait until the pandemic ends and life returns to some semblance of normalcy.  I know what you mean about being a minimalist everywhere else, but it is clear you love handbags (well, we're all on the purse forum after all  ), and perhaps it's okay to accept that your handbag collection is currently not as minimal as the rest of your life, at least at present.  Once things are improved, you can revisit your editing goals and edit at that time.

I too lean minimalist in a lot of areas in my life, other than handbags, coats and perfumes.  While I would still like to streamline these areas, I have also accepted that these past few months with the pandemic have been challenging and it's okay to take your time and go with the flow.  When the time is ready, you will know it and move forward with your editing goals.  My bag collection is not large, but I have not had many chances to wear my bags this year, so I have just been enjoying taking them out, airing them, and taking pictures of them in different settings.  Perhaps you can do that too, or you can pair them with outfits, as @880 suggested.  By the way, I too miss the edited bag closet thread -- I need to go back and read that thread!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4957338
> 
> I'm enjoying my new shirt, and flopping for a break with TPF and a refreshment.


What a cute shirt!  I am waiting for warmer weather to wear my shirts -- love wearing cotton shirts in the summer!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I remember you getting it and your pictures from the time. I have the same bag so think it’s a great choice!  . The leather smells amazing still after several years. This time will pass and you will carry your lovely SBS more!


Thanks! I know you are right.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> i love natural grain, the feel of it, but it lacks the structure, and after some use the bag becomes a bit 'relaxed' (which i'm ok with), but if you prefer a sturdy and shape retaining option, look at goatskin. My neon pink is goat, it wears like iron!


@ksuromax , I see something on the Mulberry site called "small classic grain"… is that the same as natural grain?


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> The ones I had in the 'departing' closet just got gifted to a covid cleaning crew. I am attempting to re-fill that closet now and that's where I'm failing. I thought it would be easier, especially having nowhere to go these days. It should be easy to look and say 'I can't wait to use x, y and z bags', but what I'm finding is that I can't wait to use all A-Z bags! *Addicted, much?*


Not at all! Just ready to get out of the house and live a normal life again!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! It is from a tiny company called SoRetro andshe makes the most beautiful straps. You can pick you background color with leather ends or without ,as well as hardware color. There are so many different choices . After using it yesterday  and finding it so comfortable I want another .


These are incredible. Thanks!


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4957468
> 
> Decided to carry my Delvaux Tempete today.  I'm having a hard time capturing the honey-gold color and this picture is the one that comes the closest to the bag's actual color.


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> I got a $50 Amazon gift card from my dad and stepmom for my birthday and so bought a scarf from a seller named Grace Scarves. Ordered it on Monday. Free shipping with a supposed arrival on Sunday. It came today and WOW! The silk is thick and supple, the design/colors are precisely printed. The quality is on par with the Cartier I have. Best part- it was $45, with other styles and colors for $45-50. I am really impressed and very pleased!!!! I will be buying from them again and wanted to pass the word. Here is a pic off Amazon and the scarf in the flesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956430
> View attachment 4956431


Congratulations! this is a beautiful scarf!


Jereni said:


> Wow this thread moves fast!
> 
> I’m not satisfying a January bag challenge today, but continuing to rotate through my own bags as was one of my resolutions. I’ve worn 15 different handbags this month so far.
> 
> Today: Tory Burch chain wallet. Love the tweed and the working turnlock. If only it would get little warmer out!
> 
> View attachment 4956482


This  is a beautiful crossbody! I love it! 


Katinahat said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I’m loving the Lily chat on this thread. It’s one of my favourite bags. Your pink is stunning!!
> 
> I only have the Lily in regular. These are previous shots of my two. The black from Christmas and the oak from early last year.
> View attachment 4956591
> View attachment 4956592
> 
> I like the medium but I’ve resisted temptation because I have several satchels that are that size.


Beautiful Lily! what fits in the regular size? i'm curious!


Katinahat said:


> *Lovely the delicious Mulberry eye candy on this thread!* It’s good if you to take the time to post @ElainePG. I absolutely love the double zip. Such a classic style and that gorgeous postman’s lock - but I am quite biased!
> 
> I hope it works well as your recovery bag!


Agreed! This is one of the great things about this thread all the bag candy


jblended said:


> I've hit a bit of a road block on the challenges. *My long-covid nerve issues are preventing me from doing anything useful- *like carry a bag - so I started looking at my bags and thinking I really should remove some. 38 is a ridiculous number of bags to own and I suspect amongst the highest number on the forums!
> 
> I asked myself 2 questions hoping to find some bags to shed:
> 1- If I were starting my collection over, would I purchase this bag again?
> 2- If I were moving tomorrow and could only take half my collection, which bags would I choose?
> You'd think I'd have answers at the ready, but I felt completely stuck.
> I would not edit out the 50% of my collection that has been gifts from family and friends because somehow they got me the most perfect bags. I would not remove any of the ones I bought myself because I love them. I think I'll stop trying to cull at this point.
> 
> I feel really greedy with the quantity I currently own but would rather not remove something forcibly only to regret it later.


I'm sorry you're going through covid after affects, I hope you can overcome it soon.You really shouldn't be so hard on yourself, 38 is not bad at all! I say enjoy your beautiful bags!


880 said:


> I’m so sorry covid issues prevent you from taking up the challenges. But the purpose of the challenges is to get us to really see our bags and where they fit in our lives.  It could be enough to figure out outfits to pair them with when things get back to normal.
> 
> 38 is not an unreasonable number for a TPFer, esp.  given the shopping proclivities of some members here.  How about @diane278 ’s idea of putting the marginal ones in the shed. . . Or other closet. That way, they’re not exactly in your active count. I also think sentimental journey bags should not count. @diane278 would probably frame them. I still regret an orange cashmere mock turtleneck I gave away after college in 1990. but, as I get older, it’s easier to let go. Someone, perhaps @Hazzelnut saI’d something like think of letting go as part of a journey in curating your bag collection. . .
> 
> re your questions 1. And 2., they seem more geared to decreeing your current favorites (that reflect your current style)  among the 38. and if you were moving tomorrow and could only take half, youd have a dear friend box the rest and send them. Plus, totes and clutches and strictly seasonal pieces should not count either.  it’s like having foley food mill and a masher. You may only use them once a year at thanksgiving, but they do the job.
> 
> @Vintage Leather, I love your spoiler below, and I also remember when some hermes bags at resellers were 400 usd  though I did not start my journey until well into the time period you mentioned. back then, I focused on the classics and I deeply regret not buying more playful collectors pieces like sac malette pocBette, sun motif bag, ile de Shki, porc, vibrato, crinoline, Amazonia, various H shoulder bags, exotics. *This Year, I felt like Prices increased by at least 2K usd plus  after an initial lull. I think resellers realized chanel boutique prices were approaching the stratosphere (and Hermes should follow suit) and shoppers needed to alleviate covid boredom by shopping on line.*


So true! at least that's how I felt anyway. I remember the days when Hermes items from Japanese resellers were such a bargain!


Vintage Leather said:


> *Do not feel guilty about the number of bags you own. No guilt!!*
> 
> 38 is not really that high of a number. At one point, I owned over 80, of which 70 were premiere designer. I’m not saying this to brag but to admit that yes, I had a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And that ‘01 to ‘12 were a darn dangerous time, with Tom Ford, Lee McQueen and Galliano all being innovative and crazy, and before thrift stores moved online, so you could find 60s and 70s Gucci for $5-35 at the thrifts, and Chanel and Hermes for $100-400 at the Japanese resellers.  And I’m spoilering this because I’ve gotten off topic, but yes, I had a problem. Anytime someone says I’ve said anything insightful about collection management, I think “that’s because I’ve been particularly stupid.”
> 
> 
> 
> *Anywho. The number is not important. What is important is how it makes you feel.*
> 
> Do you feel like the substitute teacher of 30 sugar-high 4 year olds? (overwhelmed, and while each individual is precious, if half got lost, you wouldn’t be so sad and yet you feel guilty about not loving anything enough?)
> 
> Or like a dragon in their most beloved hoard (Each item is precious, and seeing them en mass makes you feel satisfied and proud?)
> 
> If things own you, it’s time to let them go. If they stress you out or take up more time than you have to spare, let them find someone else. But if you enjoy your bags, savor them. And to heck with anyone who tells you you have too much.


Agreed! I loved your spoiler alert!


doni said:


> *I also do not count ”sentimental journey bags” in what I consider my roster of bags (can never bring myself to say collection, too grand for what I have ). So there is that Prada hobo I managed to score as a student living in Italy in the 90s. Or my no brand civil wedding cream silk clutch my mother got out of nowhere in the last minute and is full of stains (what the hell did I do?). Or the Ferragamo shoulder bag my then boyfriend got me for my first job interview. Or the purple MiuMiu baguette with an appliqué leather flower (really...) I carried to my sister’s wedding... and other bags that are packed away and I will never wear but I will never get rid off. Those DO NOT count.*
> 
> About totes and clutches and seasonal pieces not counting... I think _that_ is a bit of a stretch, but it is making me feel my _collection_ is very small, so it is good
> 
> @880 I need you to stop talking about crinoline. Now. Just stop.


I love your way of thinking!


880 said:


> i had the chance to buy a sun motif bag like this for half the price or less but that was years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES Sun Motif Mini Flap Hand Bag ◯Y 3C Red Box Calf Vintage 01453  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HERMES Sun Motif Mini Flap Hand Bag ◯Y 3C Red Box Calf Vintage 01453 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also passed on an ile de ShKi in great condition in porc (which is a fantastic hardy leather that wears and patinas beautifully. I was considering an art bag redo of one (I don’t remember if it was ostrich or not; I could be confusing it with another model) in something like silver metallic, but I didnt like to mix metals (ghw) so passed, and then forgot about it. . . Now the bags are higher priced for corcheval leather, a precursor to epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES Ile De Shiki 2way Hand Bag Bicolor Navy Courchevel 12◯Y AK16883g  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HERMES Ile De Shiki 2way Hand Bag Bicolor Navy Courchevel 12◯Y AK16883g at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few years ago, there were crinoline Kellys and birkins for relatively reasonably priced resale every summer. Now, only toile, and few and far between. And outrageously priced. I’m pretty sure this one, in summer of 2020 was 16K which was an outrageous price, and now 19K, WTF. A crinoline or tri color Kelly used to be 3-6K usd. And a crinoline birkin, 5-7K. I always figured I had plenty of time to pick one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Birkin 30 Bag Toile / Barenia Leather Palladium w/ Crinoline Bag Charm at 1stDibs | hermes toile, hermes toile bag, hermes birkin toile
> 
> 
> View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - Guaranteed authentic Hermes Birkin 30 bag featured in coveted Toile and Barenia leather. This rare Birkin bag is complimented with palladium hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.1stdibs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the single color crinoline barenia birkins. You might as well try to find a unicorn.
> 
> here is a gorgeous vibrato Kelly, but the price is beyond the pale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 28 Sellier Black Box & Vibrato Leather Palladium Hardware - 2000, D  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Hermes Kelly 28 Sellier Black Box & Vibrato Leather Palladium Hardware - 2000, D at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *what does seem to be well priced now are Trim IIs (I don’t see many trim I) and bolides.  I try to remember, they’re only bags and will come around again. What’s been impossible to find and repurchase are older CSGMs that I mistakenly let go. . . I could kick myself now.* and the beautiful older CSGMs in great condition (from before my time as a collector)  Malleries seller Little scarf fairy had a gorgeous lanieres pheasant from the 1990s that I thought would stay unsold bc of its price, and it’s gone. I do frequently check @sdsurfchick ’s site it’s all Goode for scarves, great quality, fair prices.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, saw your post below. I think you could rock bolder color (both brighter and darker) as well as the subtle warm tones you favor. Just saying in case you want to expand the rabbit hole and fall deeper Lol.


So true, once I found a beautiful Jige clutch in gold vintage a few years ago from a Japanese reseller It sold before I could buy, i was really sad about that!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Time to be brave and show my first purchase of the year.
> 
> View attachment 4957143
> View attachment 4957144
> View attachment 4957149
> 
> 
> Did I keep my goals in mind? *Yes! *
> 
> 
> *no random purchases* -  definetely not random: Dior, not my exact era, but a close sibling, a kind of bag I didn´t have, yet, leopard print calfskin to make my inner diva happy.
> *only buy what I love*- I saw this one and fell for it head over heels!
> *research, research, research*- of course I did my research: I needed to see all the features to check for authenticity and I checked the price point. This bag sold for way less than any other one I saw for sale. The only thing I did not find out is the exact model name. Is this 2014 bag a Promenade pouch or a Miss Dior Promenade pouch... all I know is that it belongs into the evolution line that started with the New Lock and the designer should be Raf Simmons.
> what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold- does not apply here
> use the proceeds to upgrade
> *wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*- I unwrapped this one and wore it for an errand no 30 minutes after receiving it. Good sign!
> 
> View attachment 4957147
> 
> 
> *enjoy!*- absolutely! I love leopard and I really like this size as a bridge between oly grabbing my wallet and wearing a full size handbag.
> 
> Re research: I really had to laugh when the seller told me she had worn this bag only twice after buying it 2 years ago at the Dior store in Munich. (Or maybe it should? Should I ask the Munich store whether they have more of  the long discontinued bags?) She had sent me lots of photos including one of the serial number. I didn´t comment on it- her storyline doesn´t matter to me. I love the bag!


Congratulations! beautiful Dior! I love animal print!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4957468
> 
> Decided to carry my Delvaux Tempete today.  I'm having a hard time capturing the honey-gold color and this picture is the one that comes the closest to the bag's actual color.


Your Delvaux is beautiful!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Funny but true...I always loved scarves but never knew how to wear them and was intimidated, so they were not on my radar until last year. Well, now they are! I saw a commercial yesterday for Publishers Clearing House featuring Marie Osmond wearing a bold orange dress and royal blue jacket as is. No lie, the first thing I thought was “she needs a scarf to really tie that together.”
> 
> And down the rabbit hole I go...



I’m like you, I love a scarf to pull an outfit together. Although in my case I only do scarves in the winter, I don’t think I could pull off a silk scarf, which I think it would have to be in order to get by with one in the spring or summer. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Time to be brave and show my first purchase of the year.
> 
> View attachment 4957143
> View attachment 4957144
> View attachment 4957149
> 
> 
> Did I keep my goals in mind? *Yes! *
> 
> 
> *no random purchases* -  definetely not random: Dior, not my exact era, but a close sibling, a kind of bag I didn´t have, yet, leopard print calfskin to make my inner diva happy.
> *only buy what I love*- I saw this one and fell for it head over heels!
> *research, research, research*- of course I did my research: I needed to see all the features to check for authenticity and I checked the price point. This bag sold for way less than any other one I saw for sale. The only thing I did not find out is the exact model name. Is this 2014 bag a Promenade pouch or a Miss Dior Promenade pouch... all I know is that it belongs into the evolution line that started with the New Lock and the designer should be Raf Simmons.
> what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold- does not apply here
> use the proceeds to upgrade
> *wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*- I unwrapped this one and wore it for an errand no 30 minutes after receiving it. Good sign!
> 
> View attachment 4957147
> 
> 
> *enjoy!*- absolutely! I love leopard and I really like this size as a bridge between oly grabbing my wallet and wearing a full size handbag.
> 
> Re research: I really had to laugh when the seller told me she had worn this bag only twice after buying it 2 years ago at the Dior store in Munich. (Or maybe it should? Should I ask the Munich store whether they have more of  the long discontinued bags?) She had sent me lots of photos including one of the serial number. I didn´t comment on it- her storyline doesn´t matter to me. I love the bag!



This is gorgeous! Looks like a good size and is very striking. 



SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4957338
> 
> I'm enjoying my new shirt, and flopping for a break with TPF and a refreshment.



Cute! And you look thrilled to be wearing it!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

This watch is super nice. Really like it especially for $20!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4957468
> 
> Decided to carry my Delvaux Tempete today.  I'm having a hard time capturing the honey-gold color and this picture is the one that comes the closest to the bag's actual color.


Oh my goodness!


----------



## sherrylynn

Vintage Leather said:


> Do not feel guilty about the number of bags you own. No guilt!!
> 
> 38 is not really that high of a number. At one point, I owned over 80, of which 70 were premiere designer. I’m not saying this to brag but to admit that yes, I had a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And that ‘01 to ‘12 were a darn dangerous time, with Tom Ford, Lee McQueen and Galliano all being innovative and crazy, and before thrift stores moved online, so you could find 60s and 70s Gucci for $5-35 at the thrifts, and Chanel and Hermes for $100-400 at the Japanese resellers.  And I’m spoilering this because I’ve gotten off topic, but yes, I had a problem. Anytime someone says I’ve said anything insightful about collection management, I think “that’s because I’ve been particularly stupid.”
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho. The number is not important. What is important is how it makes you feel.
> 
> Do you feel like the substitute teacher of 30 sugar-high 4 year olds? (overwhelmed, and while each individual is precious, if half got lost, you wouldn’t be so sad and yet you feel guilty about not loving anything enough?)
> 
> Or like a dragon in their most beloved hoard (Each item is precious, and seeing them en mass makes you feel satisfied and proud?)
> 
> If things own you, it’s time to let them go. If they stress you out or take up more time than you have to spare, let them find someone else. But if you enjoy your bags, savor them. And to heck with anyone who tells you you have too much.


Absolutely love this!! I'll be looking at collection with this in mind. Dragon  or substitute teacher?


----------



## Vintage Leather

sherrylynn said:


> Absolutely love this!! I'll be looking at collection with this in mind. Dragon  or substitute teacher?


Now that I’ve thought about the metaphor, it would probably be better to say Grandparent instead of Dragon... 

But the idea is the same - is it love, or exasperated affection?


----------



## indiaink

Absolutely loving my new-to-me Peretti Tiffany Bone Cuff - I received it earlier today and haven’t taken if off or even noticed I was wearing it. It’s freaking amazing! ETA: Yes, that’s a dog’s ear I was fondling. Darn hard to take a photo while holding one’s iPad in one hand and one’s other arm far enough away without dropping said iPad or scaring the dog to death.


----------



## indiaink

Vintage Leather said:


> Now that I’ve thought about the metaphor, it would probably be better to say Grandparent instead of Dragon...
> 
> But the idea is the same - is it love, or exasperated affection?


Dragons are exasperating creatures, so the metaphor works nicely.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I LOVE THIS!!!!!! If I could choose only one print to wear my whole life, it would be leopard! Love it best in calf hair! Too bad so many vintage calf hair bags are threadbare in places. They knew how to do it really right in the 50’s and early 60’s!
> 
> I have not worn this yet...calf hair and pleather, but I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957161



Leopard is my favourite, too!


----------



## BowieFan1971

indiaink said:


> Absolutely loving my new-to-me Peretti Tiffany Bone Cuff - I received it earlier today and haven’t taken if off or even noticed I was wearing it. It’s freaking amazing! ETA: Yes, that’s a dog’s ear I was fondling. Darn hard to take a photo while holding one’s iPad in one hand and one’s other arm far enough away without dropping said iPad or scaring the dog to death.
> 
> View attachment 4957897


I think this is one of the most gorgeous pieces of jewelry EVER! LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

indiaink said:


> Absolutely loving my new-to-me Peretti Tiffany Bone Cuff - I received it earlier today and haven’t taken if off or even noticed I was wearing it. It’s freaking amazing! ETA: Yes, that’s a dog’s ear I was fondling. Darn hard to take a photo while holding one’s iPad in one hand and one’s other arm far enough away without dropping said iPad or scaring the dog to death.
> 
> View attachment 4957897


Gorgeous!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4957338
> 
> I'm enjoying my new shirt, and flopping for a break with TPF and a refreshment.


Cute shirt!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4957843
> 
> 
> This watch is super nice. Really like it especially for $20!


So pretty, I like clean face. It looks good on you!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4957468
> 
> Decided to carry my Delvaux Tempete today.  I'm having a hard time capturing the honey-gold color and this picture is the one that comes the closest to the bag's actual color.


Your picture rendered me speechless earlier. Your Delvaux Tempete is gorgeous. I hope you get to wear her often. How do you find the weight of this bag? I wish we had a boutique nearby to see them in person.   


indiaink said:


> Absolutely loving my new-to-me Peretti Tiffany Bone Cuff - I received it earlier today and haven’t taken if off or even noticed I was wearing it. It’s freaking amazing! ETA: Yes, that’s a dog’s ear I was fondling. Darn hard to take a photo while holding one’s iPad in one hand and one’s other arm far enough away without dropping said iPad or scaring the dog to death.
> 
> View attachment 4957897


Beautiful Bone Cuff. It looks wonderful on you! There is something soothing about rubbing a dog’s ear or behind their ears, perhaps for the dog as well as for the human. Congratulations on your Bone Cuff!


----------



## More bags

On the theme of wearing and appreciating what I have,
1) I wore my Chanel Black Quilted Caviar Wallet on Chain twice for the school run and also for grocery shopping
2) Cross posting my Hermes Animapolis scarf, the colours remind me of @880’s Sieste au Paradis
3) Sharing my Louis Vuitton Prune Leopard Stole


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> @ksuromax , I see something on the Mulberry site called "small classic grain"… is that the same as natural grain?


to be honest, i don't know for sure, sorry, Dear


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> On the theme of wearing and appreciating what I have,
> 1) I wore my Chanel Black Quilted Caviar Wallet on Chain twice for the school run and also for grocery shopping
> 2) Cross posting my Hermes Animapolis scarf, the colours remind me of @880’s Sieste au Paradis
> 3) Sharing my Louis Vuitton Prune Leopard Stole
> View attachment 4958042
> View attachment 4958046
> View attachment 4958047


@More bags, great minds think alike!  I love your animalicious and your LV prune. Around the time of the leoleila (a popular H leopard currently living in my moms closet) , I got the classic LV leopard and the blue gray (my favorite color) leopard. I love how easily the LV molds and drapes.
for @BowieFan1971, my black and white leopard silk mouselline remnant; it’s translucent when opened up and enormous. I’ve also been wearing camo lately ( I think of it as man made leopard).



Group pic: left column top down: Cheval sur mon carre, Etro batik, H&M camo; middle column: turnbull & asser camo scarves; right column:  LV leopards, Blk/white mouselline remnant. the H&M, bottom left, is one of my favorites.
@indiaink, I love your bone cuff! It looks amazing on you!
@SouthernPurseGal, love the dempsey shirt as per @doni’s recommendation. Very crisp!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> I was looking at the Mulberry website, it’s “natural grain leather” according to their description. Do they make oxblood in goat leather? What leather do you prefer?





ElainePG said:


> @ksuromax , I see something on the Mulberry site called "small classic grain"… is that the same as natural grain?


Ladies, all our talks about Lily and leathers made me curious, and i have pulled out mine and took some comparison and ref pix, i will post them by one with my comments
Regular Oxblood (made in England)
very thick, but yet soft, nice texture and distinguished grains, feels amazing to the touch, super cool leather


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Oxblood (made in England)
very thick and sturdy, with moderate texture and grains, smoother than the other one


----------



## ksuromax

Black Medium (made in England)
very soft, does not hold the shape well, very textured and grainy leather


----------



## ksuromax

Hot Pink Regular in goatskin (made in Turkey) 
leather is similar to Balenciaga ME range, very sturdy, wears like iron!


----------



## ksuromax

Both Oxblood Medium (left) and Regular (right) side by side.
Cards say both are made with the same technique but they are quite different imo, probably due to natural hide characteristics


----------



## doni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My Desmond & Dempsey boyfriend lounge shirt arrived in lightning speed and it definitely, on first impression, is a high end crisp stiff cotton button down I would wear with jeans! I love the embroidery!  I can't imagine it described as pyjamas or anything close to that but that's just me.
> I'm seriously considering pyjamas in a fun print from them in a second order. But it would be that or another one of these shirts in pink, which I love. Can't splurge on both without feeling excessive....so which one should it be.



Oh I am so happy you like your D&D shirt! And relieved, I was anxious you wouldn’t and feeling responsible for it 

It sure looks great on you! I have all three. They really are so practical that to me it is easy to justify the purchases, the ppw rate is so low. I love the striped one too, also because it has a contrast picket in pink.
I have several of their pijamas and have given them as presents and everybody loves them. I always end up ruining silk pijamas, so these are much better for me and great to hang around with your coffee in the mornings without feeling too messy.

Btw, about my order where DHL wanted to charge me 50% of the value. Part of that was the new custom duties, part the European VAT, part an outrageously high admin fee that DHL charges. I talked to D&D and they say they have now a different procedure for ordering from Europe where they take care of all charges and I don't pay more. Somehow my order went as a local order in pounds. So I sent back to sender and will do another order. Just in case anyone in Europe has a similar situation with a UK site!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> Both Oxblood Medium (left) and Regular (right) side by side.
> Cards say both are made with the same technique but they are quite different imo, probably due to natural hide characteristics
> View attachment 4958189


Seeing all the mulberry leathers makes me want to take one out today but we are expecting lots of rain so it is a no go. I love their leather.


----------



## dcooney4

indiaink said:


> Absolutely loving my new-to-me Peretti Tiffany Bone Cuff - I received it earlier today and haven’t taken if off or even noticed I was wearing it. It’s freaking amazing! ETA: Yes, that’s a dog’s ear I was fondling. Darn hard to take a photo while holding one’s iPad in one hand and one’s other arm far enough away without dropping said iPad or scaring the dog to death.
> 
> View attachment 4957897


Great looking cuff!


----------



## jblended

Feeling a lot better about my collection after hearing everyone's thoughts! Thanks to you all. 

Going to be volunteering outdoors today, so wrapped myself up in 3 layers of thermal tops and leggings! Decided I wanted my charming beer bellied vintage bag to accompany me, so styled it up with mod/70s style in mind. Opted for a denim jumpsuit and a red polo neck jumper on top of all the thermals (to coordinate with the bag because, why not go all out?!) 

Not a great pic but I do so enjoy carrying this pot bellied little charmer! One of my best random bag purchases ever. It cheers me up every time I use it.


----------



## Hazzelnut

jblended said:


> Feeling a lot better about my collection after hearing everyone's thoughts! Thanks to you all.
> 
> Going to be volunteering outdoors today, so wrapped myself up in 3 layers of thermal tops and leggings! Decided I wanted my charming beer bellied vintage bag to accompany me, so styled it up with mod/70s style in mind. Opted for a denim jumpsuit and a red polo neck jumper on top of all the thermals (to coordinate with the bag because, why not go all out?!)
> 
> Not a great pic but I do so enjoy carrying this pot bellied little charmer! One of my best random bag purchases ever. It cheers me up every time I use it.
> 
> View attachment 4958218



Love how you’ve styled the bag!


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> i had the chance to buy a sun motif bag like this for half the price or less but that was years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES Sun Motif Mini Flap Hand Bag ◯Y 3C Red Box Calf Vintage 01453  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HERMES Sun Motif Mini Flap Hand Bag ◯Y 3C Red Box Calf Vintage 01453 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also passed on an ile de ShKi in great condition in porc (which is a fantastic hardy leather that wears and patinas beautifully. I was considering an art bag redo of one (I don’t remember if it was ostrich or not; I could be confusing it with another model) in something like silver metallic, but I didnt like to mix metals (ghw) so passed, and then forgot about it. . . Now the bags are higher priced for corcheval leather, a precursor to epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES Ile De Shiki 2way Hand Bag Bicolor Navy Courchevel 12◯Y AK16883g  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HERMES Ile De Shiki 2way Hand Bag Bicolor Navy Courchevel 12◯Y AK16883g at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few years ago, there were crinoline Kellys and birkins for relatively reasonably priced resale every summer. Now, only toile, and few and far between. And outrageously priced. I’m pretty sure this one, in summer of 2020 was 16K which was an outrageous price, and now 19K, WTF. A crinoline or tri color Kelly used to be 3-6K usd. And a crinoline birkin, 5-7K. I always figured I had plenty of time to pick one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Birkin 30 Bag Toile / Barenia Leather Palladium w/ Crinoline Bag Charm at 1stDibs | hermes toile, hermes toile bag, hermes birkin toile
> 
> 
> View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - Guaranteed authentic Hermes Birkin 30 bag featured in coveted Toile and Barenia leather. This rare Birkin bag is complimented with palladium hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.1stdibs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the single color crinoline barenia birkins. You might as well try to find a unicorn.
> 
> here is a gorgeous vibrato Kelly, but the price is beyond the pale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 28 Sellier Black Box & Vibrato Leather Palladium Hardware - 2000, D  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Hermes Kelly 28 Sellier Black Box & Vibrato Leather Palladium Hardware - 2000, D at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what does seem to be well priced now are Trim IIs (I don’t see many trim I) and bolides.  I try to remember, they’re only bags and will come around again. What’s been impossible to find and repurchase are older CSGMs that I mistakenly let go. . . I could kick myself now. and the beautiful older CSGMs in great condition (from before my time as a collector)  Malleries seller Little scarf fairy had a gorgeous lanieres pheasant from the 1990s that I thought would stay unsold bc of its price, and it’s gone. I do frequently check @sdsurfchick ’s site it’s all Goode for scarves, great quality, fair prices.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, saw your post below. I think you could rock bolder color (both brighter and darker) as well as the subtle warm tones you favor. Just saying in case you want to expand the rabbit hole and fall deeper Lol.


Oooooh thanks for all this info.
It's incredible about the prices. I actually love the toile/barenia look (I have a trim, and sold and Evie years ago), but crazy prices now, as you pointed out. 
I am not a fan of epsom/courcheval (I know some are) and would hardly consider it a premium leather, costing more than others, so I'm safe there!
I have love/hate with vibrato. I didn't like a bag I saw IRL in Paris many years ago, but the blue-black CWs are pretty.
And that Sun Motiv - I adore it!!!!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> I LOVE THIS!!!!!! If I could choose only one print to wear my whole life, it would be leopard! Love it best in calf hair! Too bad so many vintage calf hair bags are threadbare in places. They knew how to do it really right in the 50’s and early 60’s!
> 
> I have not worn this yet...calf hair and pleather, but I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957161


I love this little round bag! Adorable!!!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Thank you! Your groups sound fun and stylish! I laughed at the description of the third one, *it took me ages to get admitted to that group! *
> You made it to the inner circle!
> 
> Wow, gorgeous choices. My favourite is the Vibrato Kelly - I like the way it is styled in the pics.  No worries about me scooping it up, I will be admiring from afar.
> 
> I’ll meet you there, you’re not alone!  You have a good eye for style and what works for you.
> 
> Congratulations @cowgirlsboots! She is gorgeous!  I like how you styled this, you’re rocking this bag!
> 
> This is a great looking beauty. I hope you will wear it soon!
> 
> I am genuinely intrigued about which spectacular bags made your beautiful dozen. How did you curate your bag wardrobe? What guiding principles, styles, colours do you include in your thought process? Any tips?
> 
> Congrats on your baby being 4 months old. They do grow so quickly! Take lots of pictures because they change so much and time flies by. I am sure you’re already doing that.


I guess I had a scarf group as a grail, LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4957338
> 
> I'm enjoying my new shirt, and flopping for a break with TPF and a refreshment.


Great!


----------



## momasaurus

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @jblended, so many members here have given you wonderful suggestions about bag closet editing, and I agree that it's best to wait until the pandemic ends and life returns to some semblance of normalcy.  I know what you mean about being a minimalist everywhere else, but it is clear you love handbags (well, we're all on the purse forum after all  ), and perhaps it's okay to accept that your handbag collection is currently not as minimal as the rest of your life, at least at present.  Once things are improved, you can revisit your editing goals and edit at that time.
> 
> I too lean minimalist in a lot of areas in my life, other than handbags, coats and perfumes.  While I would still like to streamline these areas, I have also accepted that these past few months with the pandemic have been challenging and it's okay to take your time and go with the flow.  When the time is ready, you will know it and move forward with your editing goals.  My bag collection is not large, but I have not had many chances to wear my bags this year, so I have just been enjoying taking them out, airing them, and taking pictures of them in different settings.  Perhaps you can do that too, or you can pair them with outfits, as @880 suggested.  By the way, I too miss the edited bag closet thread -- I need to go back and read that thread!
> 
> What a cute shirt!  I am waiting for warmer weather to wear my shirts -- love wearing cotton shirts in the summer!


Such wise words!


----------



## momasaurus

indiaink said:


> Absolutely loving my new-to-me Peretti Tiffany Bone Cuff - I received it earlier today and haven’t taken if off or even noticed I was wearing it. It’s freaking amazing! ETA: Yes, that’s a dog’s ear I was fondling. Darn hard to take a photo while holding one’s iPad in one hand and one’s other arm far enough away without dropping said iPad or scaring the dog to death.
> 
> View attachment 4957897


Well done. I definitely need one. Can't blame you for not wanting to take it off!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

Bags 16 and 17 of the month yesterday. Both Proenza Schouler as it turns out. 

First up is the mini PS2 in biscotti. This bag goes with so many outfits. I love camel as a color for a handbag, and this one doesn’t make my heart sing quite like it used to, but whenever I evaluate a potential new camel bag to replace it - this one still seems to fit into my wardrobe more. So, it stays. 



Then for our dinner run I broke out my PS1 crossbody in suede ‘Pepe’. This bag is DEFINITELY showing a bunch of wear. I don’t feel fancy anymore when I wear it, but the slouchy look of it is so cool for some outfits. So, it also stays.



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

indiaink said:


> Absolutely loving my new-to-me Peretti Tiffany Bone Cuff - I received it earlier today and haven’t taken if off or even noticed I was wearing it. It’s freaking amazing! ETA: Yes, that’s a dog’s ear I was fondling. Darn hard to take a photo while holding one’s iPad in one hand and one’s other arm far enough away without dropping said iPad or scaring the dog to death.
> 
> View attachment 4957897


I love this cuff!  I am a big fan of wearing a single statement piece on the wrist, and need to look into finding something like this.


More bags said:


> Your picture rendered me speechless earlier. Your Delvaux Tempete is gorgeous. I hope you get to wear her often. How do you find the weight of this bag? I wish we had a boutique nearby to see them in person.


Thank you!  I was overcome by the sudden urge to carry this bag yesterday and am glad I did!  I don't find it heavy, but I usually only carry my essentials in the bag.  This bag is very comfortable to carry, and even the handle is soft and well designed and just sits comfortably in the palm when carrying by hand.  The quality is exquisite.  Too bad there isn't a boutique nearby.  Hopefully, when this pandemic is over and travel resumes, we will all have a chance to visit handbag boutiques and try out things in person.  I love their Brillant bag as well, but that one is harder to get in and out of due to the buckle closure so I preferred the Tempete.


More bags said:


> On the theme of wearing and appreciating what I have,
> 1) I wore my Chanel Black Quilted Caviar Wallet on Chain twice for the school run and also for grocery shopping
> 2) Cross posting my Hermes Animapolis scarf, the colours remind me of @880’s Sieste au Paradis
> 3) Sharing my Louis Vuitton Prune Leopard Stole
> View attachment 4958042
> View attachment 4958046
> View attachment 4958047


Beautiful bag and scarves!  I am really drawn to the prune color lately and that prune leopard stole is so cool.


880 said:


> @More bags, great minds think alike!  I love your animalicious and your LV prune. Around the time of the leoleila (a popular H leopard currently living in my moms closet) , I got the classic LV leopard and the blue gray (my favorite color) leopard. I love how easily the LV molds and drapes.
> for @BowieFan1971, my black and white leopard silk mouselline remnant; it’s translucent when opened up and enormous. I’ve also been wearing camo lately ( I think of it as man made leopard).
> View attachment 4958157
> View attachment 4958158
> 
> Group pic: left column top down: Cheval sur mon carre, Etro batik, H&M camo; middle column: turnbull & asser camo scarves; right column:  LV leopards, Blk/white mouselline remnant. the H&M is one of my favorites.


OK, now I think I really need something in leopard print!  Very nice collection and I am particularly drawn to the stunning black and white leopard silk.

@jblended, your pot-bellied bag is so cute.  I love the crispness of red and white and the styling with denim!  ETA -- I tried quoting your post but it looks like I still need to figure out the intricacies of multi quoting because it didn't post.  Sorry about that!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Feeling a lot better about my collection after hearing everyone's thoughts! Thanks to you all.
> 
> Going to be volunteering outdoors today, so wrapped myself up in 3 layers of thermal tops and leggings! Decided I wanted my charming beer bellied vintage bag to accompany me, so styled it up with mod/70s style in mind. Opted for a denim jumpsuit and a red polo neck jumper on top of all the thermals (to coordinate with the bag because, why not go all out?!)
> 
> Not a great pic but I do so enjoy carrying this pot bellied little charmer! One of my best random bag purchases ever. It cheers me up every time I use it.
> 
> View attachment 4958218


It is very cheerful. I like it.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Bags 16 and 17 of the month yesterday. Both Proenza Schouler as it turns out.
> 
> First up is the mini PS2 in biscotti. This bag goes with so many outfits. I love camel as a color for a handbag, and this one doesn’t make my heart sing quite like it used to, but whenever I evaluate a potential new camel bag to replace it - this one still seems to fit into my wardrobe more. So, it stays.
> View attachment 4958329
> 
> 
> Then for our dinner run I broke out my PS1 crossbody in suede ‘Pepe’. This bag is DEFINITELY showing a bunch of wear. I don’t feel fancy anymore when I wear it, but the slouchy look of it is so cool for some outfits. So, it also stays.
> View attachment 4958330
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


These are great. I really like the second one.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Okay I'm now going totally nuts with custom monogrammed items. I've now bought everything at KidsTravelZone.com for each daughter, with their first names and an image on them.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

*So tell me everybody : do you like monogramming on your items? *If so, what? SLGs? Shirt pockets? Linens? Engraved jewelry? Stationary?


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> *So tell me everybody : do you like monogramming on your items? *If so, what? SLGs? Shirt pockets? Linens? Engraved jewelry? Stationary?


Mostly I don’t because if I get bored I can’t easily get rid of it. The only things that I have at the moment is an LV Toilette 26 with initials and a coral Hammit business card hold also with my initials and locket I think. 
 I love the way it looks, I just get bored to easily.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> *So tell me everybody : do you like monogramming on your items? *If so, what? SLGs? Shirt pockets? Linens? Engraved jewelry? Stationary?


Not a monogram girl myself....except for that signet ring with mine and DH initials.

Need to maintain my plausible deniability!


----------



## Vintage Leather

SouthernPurseGal said:


> *So tell me everybody : do you like monogramming on your items? *If so, what? SLGs? Shirt pockets? Linens? Engraved jewelry? Stationary?



I hate it. 
I’ve had monogrammed luggage, linens, and quite a bit of stationary, as well as  small sterling goods (compacts, money clips, card cases)

I love the idea of it, and for some inherited items, it’s useful to know the history.

But I learned the hard way - it means that unless something is perfect for you and your lifestyle, you can never upgrade or you’re stuck with unwanted items. Things don’t get a second life, because you’ve tied it too tightly to you.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Feeling a lot better about my collection after hearing everyone's thoughts! Thanks to you all.
> 
> Going to be volunteering outdoors today, so wrapped myself up in 3 layers of thermal tops and leggings! Decided I wanted my charming beer bellied vintage bag to accompany me, so styled it up with mod/70s style in mind. Opted for a denim jumpsuit and a red polo neck jumper on top of all the thermals (to coordinate with the bag because, why not go all out?!)
> 
> Not a great pic but I do so enjoy carrying this pot bellied little charmer! One of my best random bag purchases ever. It cheers me up every time I use it.
> 
> View attachment 4958218



Great outfit/ bag combo! You nailed it! Stay warm, stay safe!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> Seeing all the mulberry leathers makes me want to take one out today but we are expecting lots of rain so it is a no go. I love their leather.


Black are safe bets, i use black Lily or Alexa is i'm going to the place where i might face water splash (or even the rain)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> *So tell me everybody : do you like monogramming on your items? *If so, what? SLGs? Shirt pockets? Linens? Engraved jewelry? Stationary?



I like personalized stationary- feels so posh and reminds me of my childhood when an old uncle would give me a set for Christmas- and I like personal engravings on jewellery, not necessarily monogramming, but messages.


----------



## ksuromax

SouthernPurseGal said:


> *So tell me everybody : do you like monogramming on your items? *If so, what? SLGs? Shirt pockets? Linens? Engraved jewelry? Stationary?


Nope, not for me


----------



## Bethwithabagproblem

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm joining in! I have thirty something bags and it gets stressful when I feel it is way more than I have the capacity to appreciate. The marginal utility is so low for each additional bag since I have to spread the love around thinner than I feel is fair to the bags. I know it's nuts to worry that my purses have feelings but I just need to feel that I have few enough bags that I can realistically commit to carrying each purse more often than once a month. In other words, less than thirty. Preferably less than twenty. If I can't look my bags in the face and honestly tell each one that " I will carry you more than once ( so at least twice ), on average, a month". So if I go over 15 then I can't say that to them anymore and I feel guilty. I'm certifiable.


I’m with you. It’s getting ridiculous for me, too. I bought way too many bags in 2020. Fortunately, I returned some, but enough is enough. Once I read through all these posts, I’m going to set some reasonable goals for 2021. I’m not even going anywhere! I also live in a place where it’s considered bad taste to flaunt. ‍


----------



## jblended

Hazzelnut said:


> Love how you’ve styled the bag!





dcooney4 said:


> It is very cheerful. I like it.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Great outfit/ bag combo! You nailed it! Stay warm, stay safe!


Thanks for the bag love, everyone. I was happy to actually carry one finally! The leather on this Brio is awesome, and the details still wow me every time I carry it. 

Volunteering was cut a little short because my hands are entirely numb (still those lingering covid issues) and it made me really clumsy. I have to grip everything super tight because I can't feel my fingers (perhaps this was also evident in my mod shot as I was struggling to hang on to my phone). I was supposed to fill in forms on behalf of patients whilst they gave me their details from their cars, but I struggled handling the pen. I may have to take a break from volunteering until more feeling returns. 

Oh but the other volunteers and I had a great laugh at my outfit. The 3 leggings underneath the jumpsuit made me look like I was wearing a diaper! 
I often layer thermals that way but had never tried under this particular jumpsuit, so I didn't notice the effect it created. It was really funny once I noticed it. Still, I was toasty warm out there and that's all that matters! 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> @jblended, your pot-bellied bag is so cute. I love the crispness of red and white and the styling with denim!


Thanks. The bag's colours worried me initially. I don't usually carry that shade of lipstick red. I gravitate to brick red and oxblood, so this was bold for me. I actually bought the red top right after getting the bag, and did so specifically to pull together this outfit because the bag leans so well into that mod style. 
I'm usually head to toe in black, white, grey or blue, but every now and again I like to play. 



Jereni said:


> Bags 16 and 17 of the month yesterday. Both Proenza Schouler as it turns out.


I love both these bags! You're doing a great job of using your bags this month! 



SouthernPurseGal said:


> *So tell me everybody : do you like monogramming on your items? *If so, what? SLGs? Shirt pockets? Linens? Engraved jewelry? Stationary?


Not for me. My best friend has a monogrammed bath robe and it looks quite posh, so I think it depends on the person and can be great for some.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## baghabitz34

In the spirit of wearing & appreciating what I have:


using the Lora Bucket bag from Coach. After a week of black bags, decided I needed to brighten things up a bit. Happy Friday!


----------



## Bethwithabagproblem

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Because it isn’t being used. That’s it.
> 
> 
> I took over an anti poverty nonprofit in June that takes donations including purses. The women who work there are 41-76 years old and have been there for 2-4 decades. They have never heard of Bottega Veneta. They have no idea of any purse brands beyond Coach, Kate Spade, maybe Michael Kors.... they also have no concept of a purse that would have a price tag of more than 100-200 dollars. They have been serving the poor with food, and money for utilities bills when the electricity has been cut off, and winter coats for their children to be warm, etc.... these are the things that people who work for near minimum wage in nonprofit think about. Not premiere designer labels. My staff was under ten dollars an hour and dirt poor and one was living with a 6 year old in a camper. I immediately rebudgeted to get them at $15/hr. They would have given away a BV to any old person for free and not known a thing, so assuming whoever marked that BV for $15 is in a similar life situation because you do not work for goodwill and have the mental bandwidth to be up to speed on luxury goods. Yes I realize that Goodwill is supposed to be raising money and not just passing along nice things, but my mom used to be in management at a Goodwill when I was a kid and we were in deep poverty at the time so I can assure you that people working hard for a charity cause still might not know what they are looking at when a  used leather item is in their hands. So please don't send mental shade to that person.
> If you want to be sure that the bag raises maximum funds for a cause, list it on eBay for $1 start bid and then donate the proceeds. You can even mark the listing as proceeds going to charity. If you outsource the process of turning a used purse into a charitable gift then you relinquish the right to criticize what happens with that gift.
> 
> A gift is a gift is a gift. No strings. No siree. Or then it's not a gift, it's a transaction and you better be sure you negotiate the terms of the agreement clearly and both sides know what they expect out of the transaction.


What a great idea! Listing on eBay and donating proceeds to charity is exactly what I’d like to do. There are so many people with needs right now and gifting them a bag just isn’t a priority for them.


----------



## Jereni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> *So tell me everybody : do you like monogramming on your items? *If so, what? SLGs? Shirt pockets? Linens? Engraved jewelry? Stationary?



I like it on stationary and on some types of jewelry - usually on the latter if it is a gift.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Bethwithabagproblem said:


> I’m with you. It’s getting ridiculous for me, too. I bought way too many bags in 2020. Fortunately, I returned some, but enough is enough. Once I read through all these posts, I’m going to set some reasonable goals for 2021. I’m not even going anywhere! I also live in a place where it’s considered bad taste to flaunt. ‍


Me too except in my case it's my own comfort zone to not overly flaunt. I feel too awkward.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I guess I'm the only one with love for monogramed items. I could have bought that gold Tiffany watch with what I just spent in monogramed and photo printed items. I think this intensive sellers market in Atlanta is making me stress shop! Oh well, we all needed new luggage.

I'm driving the next 3 hours to a great house with a great school zone and great backyard oasis and chefs kitchen. They were about to accept an offer but we are now in the game! Fingers crossed we get it.


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I guess I'm the only one with love for monogramed items. I could have bought that gold Tiffany watch with what I just spent in monogramed and photo printed items. I think this intensive sellers market in Atlanta is making me stress shop! Oh well, we all needed new luggage.
> 
> I'm driving the next 3 hours to a great house with a great school zone and great backyard oasis and chefs kitchen. They were about to accept an offer but we are now in the game! Fingers crossed we get it.


OMG! Fingers crossed! Hope you get it! Does it have a pool and place for your DHs music studio? Hugs

not a fan of monogram. Doesn’t help that my initials are horrible for that type of thing. Maybe stationary (if you have good initials). But then I read @doni ‘s post below (in defense of monogram) and I was like. Oh it sounds so lovely. Then I saw @SouthernPurseGal ’s circular monogram which was like a beautiful abstract design. So, I can definitely see how people with good initials could rock this look! 

@Jereni, is the issue with the silk scarves that they are so crisp and shiny? Bc I would then suggest dip dye, mousseline, or jersey. . . I could see you rock a jersey scarf in the spring. . . Or a non H scarf, which can be less in your face scarfy. . .

agree with @FizzyWater! adore the bedding (and the bags), @baghabitz34 

in line with @More bags suggestion to clean out the pantry, I needed to reseason my cast iron pan (it’s the standard lodge). I have a superb mirror finish cast iron vintage pan from Griswold, which almost aualifies as decor since no food is good enough to cook in it. And, @BowieFan1971 ‘s duck dinner reminded me I had duck in the freezer. So, two birds one stone. Two duck breasts release over 1.5 cups of duck fat (for potatoes or as fat for corn bread, sourdough biscuit...
I had also thought mistakenly DH and zi had been without a tv since 2016. But, DH said, no, it’s been 10 years! I’m not good at dates lol. So we’re waiting for the delivery of a 77 inch tv, but it will have to live in its box until tuesdau when someone will come to set it into a wall. DH wanted a 65 inch. But I said how about the 77 bc it’s not like we will go to the movies. . .so this way, we will be able to see some without fear of  crowds. I’m really excited.


----------



## Vintage Leather

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I guess I'm the only one with love for monogramed items. I could have bought that gold Tiffany watch with what I just spent in monogramed and photo printed items. I think this intensive sellers market in Atlanta is making me stress shop! Oh well, we all needed new luggage.
> 
> I'm driving the next 3 hours to a great house with a great school zone and great backyard oasis and chefs kitchen. They were about to accept an offer but we are now in the game! Fingers crossed we get it.


Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## FizzyWater

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4956197
> 
> *Challenge 1 - Use gifted bags. *I’ve been rotating between these two the past several days. The black Kate Spade Amelia on the left was a gift from my sister. I like the structure, interior pockets & that it has pink lining, which makes it easier to find my items. I gifted myself the black Coach Charlie bucket bag & strap. I love the Charlie bucket bags - very easy to use & comfortable crossbody.



I feel bad skipping past your bags, which are beautiful, but I love your bedding.  Is it patterned chiffon over another layer?

(Part of my stuck-at-home-improvement spending went toward organic cotton and linen sheets, and the BF bought linen duvet covers from my wishlist for Christmas, and I swear the bed got 1000% fluffier.)


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I guess I'm the only one with love for monogramed items. I could have bought that gold Tiffany watch with what I just spent in monogramed and photo printed items. I think this intensive sellers market in Atlanta is making me stress shop! Oh well, we all needed new luggage.
> 
> I'm driving the next 3 hours to a great house with a great school zone and great backyard oasis and chefs kitchen. They were about to accept an offer but we are now in the game! Fingers crossed we get it.


Sending positive vibes for the house!


----------



## sherrylynn

indiaink said:


> Absolutely loving my new-to-me Peretti Tiffany Bone Cuff - I received it earlier today and haven’t taken if off or even noticed I was wearing it. It’s freaking amazing! ETA: Yes, that’s a dog’s ear I was fondling. Darn hard to take a photo while holding one’s iPad in one hand and one’s other arm far enough away without dropping said iPad or scaring the dog to death.
> 
> View attachment 4957897


So elegant! I love it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Out to run errands...wearing a new richer colored scarf and a bag I have had for a while but hadn’t used yet. Ralph Lauren Black Label “speedy 25”


----------



## doni

I am also all for old fashioned monogramming, in jewelry and then, I have tons of linens (bed and towels) hand sawn and embroidered with my initials. These were painstakingly commissioned to various needlewomen (is that the word?) around Spain throughout my and my sister’s childhood so that when the time came to have our own households we will be well served. They range from more plain cottons with a simple border to delicate linen with lace, all monogrammed. Needless to say they do not fit my current duvet life, or most standard pillows sizes, or modern life in general. But I try to use or repurpose them and they are very nice.
I also like monogrammed cutlery. And notebooks (my local Moleskine shop offered this service and it was great for presents, I like having the whole name). And discrete embroidered initials in pijamas (by the way @SouthernPurseGal, D&D offer monogramming for theirs ). But the only bags with initials I have are ones belonging to my mother (we share initials). And yet, I really like the concept of buying a good bag, like the Bolide, and having your initials there because you don’t ecer contemplate selling it, or letting it go, or even replacing it for a few years. It kind of recalls a simpler time...


----------



## doni

Jereni said:


> Bags 16 and 17 of the month yesterday. Both Proenza Schouler as it turns out.
> 
> First up is the mini PS2 in biscotti. This bag goes with so many outfits. I love camel as a color for a handbag, and this one doesn’t make my heart sing quite like it used to, but whenever I evaluate a potential new camel bag to replace it - this one still seems to fit into my wardrobe more. So, it stays.
> View attachment 4958329
> 
> 
> Then for our dinner run I broke out my PS1 crossbody in suede ‘Pepe’. This bag is DEFINITELY showing a bunch of wear. I don’t feel fancy anymore when I wear it, but the slouchy look of it is so cool for some outfits. So, it also stays.
> View attachment 4958330
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Both beautiful colors!


----------



## JenJBS

SouthernPurseGal said:


> *So tell me everybody : do you like monogramming on your items? *If so, what? SLGs? Shirt pockets? Linens? Engraved jewelry? Stationary?



Nope. My only monogrammed items is my high school class ring, which doesn't get worn much anymore.


----------



## keodi

indiaink said:


> Absolutely loving my new-to-me Peretti Tiffany Bone Cuff - I received it earlier today and haven’t taken if off or even noticed I was wearing it. It’s freaking amazing! ETA: Yes, that’s a dog’s ear I was fondling. Darn hard to take a photo while holding one’s iPad in one hand and one’s other arm far enough away without dropping said iPad or scaring the dog to death.
> 
> View attachment 4957897


Your bone cuff is beautiful! great minds think alike! I plan on picking this up soon!


More bags said:


> On the theme of wearing and appreciating what I have,
> 1) I wore my Chanel Black Quilted Caviar Wallet on Chain twice for the school run and also for grocery shopping
> 2) Cross posting my Hermes Animapolis scarf, the colours remind me of @880’s Sieste au Paradis
> 3) Sharing my Louis Vuitton Prune Leopard Stole
> View attachment 4958042
> View attachment 4958046
> View attachment 4958047


Lovely pairings! 


880 said:


> @More bags, great minds think alike!  I love your animalicious and your LV prune. Around the time of the leoleila (a popular H leopard currently living in my moms closet) , I got the classic LV leopard and the blue gray (my favorite color) leopard. I love how easily the LV molds and drapes.
> for @BowieFan1971, my black and white leopard silk mouselline remnant; it’s translucent when opened up and enormous. I’ve also been wearing camo lately ( I think of it as man made leopard).
> View attachment 4958157
> View attachment 4958158
> 
> Group pic: left column top down: Cheval sur mon carre, Etro batik, H&M camo; middle column: turnbull & asser camo scarves; right column:  LV leopards, Blk/white mouselline remnant. the H&M, bottom left, is one of my favorites.


I'm in love with your scarves! i love the H&M leopard print!


dcooney4 said:


> Seeing all the mulberry leathers makes me want to take one out today but we are expecting lots of rain so it is a no go. I love their leather.


Same, I would like to try a lily bag at some point.


jblended said:


> Feeling a lot better about my collection after hearing everyone's thoughts! Thanks to you all.
> 
> Going to be volunteering outdoors today, so wrapped myself up in 3 layers of thermal tops and leggings! Decided I wanted my charming beer bellied vintage bag to accompany me, so styled it up with mod/70s style in mind. Opted for a denim jumpsuit and a red polo neck jumper on top of all the thermals (to coordinate with the bag because, why not go all out?!)
> 
> Not a great pic but I do so enjoy carrying this pot bellied little charmer! One of my best random bag purchases ever. It cheers me up every time I use it.
> 
> View attachment 4958218


I love how you styled this!


momasaurus said:


> Oooooh thanks for all this info.
> It's incredible about the prices. I actually love the toile/barenia look (I have a trim, and sold and Evie years ago), but crazy prices now, as you pointed out.
> *I am not a fan of epsom/courcheval (I know some are) and would hardly consider it a premium leather, costing more than others, so I'm safe there!*
> I have love/hate with vibrato. I didn't like a bag I saw IRL in Paris many years ago, but the blue-black CWs are pretty.
> And that Sun Motiv - I adore it!!!!


Same!!


Jereni said:


> Bags 16 and 17 of the month yesterday. Both Proenza Schouler as it turns out.
> 
> First up is the mini PS2 in biscotti. This bag goes with so many outfits. I love camel as a color for a handbag, and this one doesn’t make my heart sing quite like it used to, but whenever I evaluate a potential new camel bag to replace it - this one still seems to fit into my wardrobe more. So, it stays.
> View attachment 4958329
> 
> 
> Then for our dinner run I broke out my PS1 crossbody in suede ‘Pepe’. This bag is DEFINITELY showing a bunch of wear. I don’t feel fancy anymore when I wear it, but the slouchy look of it is so cool for some outfits. So, it also stays.
> View attachment 4958330
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


nice! I love them both!


baghabitz34 said:


> In the spirit of wearing & appreciating what I have:
> View attachment 4958529
> 
> using the Lora Bucket bag from Coach. After a week of black bags, decided I needed to brighten things up a bit. Happy Friday!


I love your bag! its beautiful, is this bag still available?


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I guess I'm the only one with love for monogramed items. I could have bought that gold Tiffany watch with what I just spent in monogramed and photo printed items. I think this intensive sellers market in Atlanta is making me stress shop! Oh well, we all needed new luggage.
> 
> I'm driving the next 3 hours to a great house with a great school zone and great backyard oasis and chefs kitchen. They were about to accept an offer but we are now in the game! Fingers crossed we get it.


I hope it works out keeping my fingers crossed!


880 said:


> OMG! Fingers crossed! Hope you get it! Does it have a pool and place for your DHs music studio? Hugs
> 
> not a fan of monogram. Doesn’t help that my initials are horrible for that type of thing
> 
> agree with @FizzyWater! adore the bedding (and the bags), @baghabitz34
> 
> in line with @More bags suggestion to clean out the pantry, I needed to reseason my cast iron pan (it’s the standard lodge). I have a superb mirror finish cast iron vintage pan from Griswold, which almost aualifies as decor since no food is good enough to cook in it. And, @BowieFan1971 ‘s duck dinner reminded me I had duck in the freezer. So, two birds one stone. Two duck breasts release over 1.5 cups of duck fat (for potatoes or as fat for corn bread, sourdough biscuit...
> I had also thought mistakenly DH and zi had been without a tv since 2016. But, DH said, no, it’s been 10 years! I’m not good at dates lol. So we’re waiting for the delivery of a 77 inch tv, but it will have to live in its box until tuesdau when someone will come to set it into a wall. DH wanted a 65 inch. But I said how about the 77 bc it’s not like we will go to the movies. . .so this way, we will be able to see some without fear of  crowds. I’m really excited.
> View attachment 4958645


Yummy!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Out to run errands...wearing a new richer colored scarf and a bag I have had for a while but hadn’t used yet. Ralph Lauren Black Label “speedy 25”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958701
> View attachment 4958703


I love your scarf, the colours suit you! and the leather on your RL bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

This is one version of mine. I think it's nice as a circular logo.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My thinking is that I would only put them on items with very low resale value, only consumables. Not on purses but on pouches, Keychains.... Luggage. Plus my daughters and someday granddaughters can inherit.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

And if any of you would like some reviews for the following online stores that specialize in personalized bespoke gifts, they can be forthcoming in case any of you guys want to know which are best :

Barrington Gifts 
Marleylilly
Suitfaces 
Bags of Love USA
Kids Travel Zone USA
Desmond & Dempsey 
Mark and Graham 
 a couple of eBay stores 
And Marco Massaccesi is embossing my logo on all my SLGs and they are priced on par with the above and you get lambskin lining and can choose edge dye color etc


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm crushing on this photo.And the neighborhood schools are excellent as isthe area! I think it could be a slam dunk!
*I'm so nervous!!!*


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oil slick watch is seriously a bargain. $20 including shipping! And it's so lovely.


----------



## indiaink

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4958801
> 
> I'm crushing on this photo.And the neighborhood schools are excellent as isthe area! I think it could be a slam dunk!
> *I'm so nervous!!!*


THIS IS THE HOUSE!??!??!  OMG I’m crushing on it too, and I like where I live already! Best of luck to you and DH!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

keodi said:


> Your Delvaux is beautiful!!!


Thank you! 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> *So tell me everybody : do you like monogramming on your items? *If so, what? SLGs? Shirt pockets? Linens? Engraved jewelry? Stationary?


No monograms for me either. 

Good luck with the house hunting! All the best!


jblended said:


> Thanks. The bag's colours worried me initially. I don't usually carry that shade of lipstick red. I gravitate to brick red and oxblood, so this was bold for me. I actually bought the red top right after getting the bag, and did so specifically to pull together this outfit because the bag leans so well into that mod style.
> I'm usually head to toe in black, white, grey or blue, but every now and again I like to play.


I know what you mean about the right shade of red.  I'm still looking for my perfect red bag in the right shade of red!  Your bag is a very nice shade of red and I like the red and white combo.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

indiaink said:


> THIS IS THE HOUSE!??!??!  OMG I’m crushing on it too, and I like where I live already! Best of luck to you and DH!!!


 yes!! And it was just as nice in person!!


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> *Bag 3: Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain* of *Challenge 2 - Take the tag off and wear it*. Both my DS went back to in-person school yesterday. I carried my red WOC for the school run. The WOC is too small to carry my sunglasses and since I was in a car that was fine. The finicky thing about a WOC is emptying wallet contents into the credit card slots or zipper pocket. I have two, one in black caviar leather and this red lambskin one. I carry the black more often and I love the buttery feel of the lambskin. It works well for evenings out to dinner, sporting events or theatre events (lies flat against your body) or going to a movie (remember that? )
> The scarf that is pictured with the red WOC is also the scarf I wore yesterday, Hermes H Force Centrifuge (cross posting).
> View attachment 4955193
> View attachment 4955194


Love them


----------



## missie1

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4957468
> 
> Decided to carry my Delvaux Tempete today.  I'm having a hard time capturing the honey-gold color and this picture is the one that comes the closest to the bag's actual color.


I love this bag. So chic


----------



## missie1

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4957338
> 
> I'm enjoying my new shirt, and flopping for a break with TPF and a refreshment.


OMG I absolutely love this. I can’t wait till I can order one


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> yes!! And it was just as nice in person!!


It’s a dream house! Get it! Fingers and toes crossed for you as @Vintage Leather said!

I can imagine you at the house, using your D&D shirt as a pool wrap! Do people still wear pool wraps? I don’t know bc I have not worn a bathing suit in 20 years.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> *So tell me everybody : do you like monogramming on your items? *If so, what? SLGs? Shirt pockets? Linens? Engraved jewelry? Stationary?


I don't. I once had a shirt with my name on it, over one breast, and more than one person said, "What's the other one called?" It was so embarrassing!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I like personalized stationary- feels so posh and reminds me of my childhood when an old uncle would give me a set for Christmas- and I like personal engravings on jewellery, not necessarily monogramming, but messages.


Yes, personalized stationery was great back when I wrote letters and thank you notes. I also like personal engraving on the inside of a ring.  I have a huge mug from my college with my name on it. I like that. It isn't something I'll ever get rid of.


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> In the spirit of wearing & appreciating what I have:
> View attachment 4958529
> 
> using the Lora Bucket bag from Coach. After a week of black bags, decided I needed to brighten things up a bit. Happy Friday!


I love this style!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## baghabitz34

@880 and @FizzyWater thanks for the compliments on the bedding. I bought it a couple of years ago from Home Goods. I notice I always seem to find stuff in there when I am not looking for anything in particular.

@keodi I don’t think the Pollen color is still available. But I did see one for sale at Dillards in the lovely taupe color.


----------



## baghabitz34

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4958801
> 
> I'm crushing on this photo.And the neighborhood schools are excellent as isthe area! I think it could be a slam dunk!
> *I'm so nervous!!!*


Looks beautiful, hope you get it!


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> yes!! And it was just as nice in person!!


I hope you get it!


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> OMG! Fingers crossed! Hope you get it! Does it have a pool and place for your DHs music studio? Hugs
> 
> not a fan of monogram. Doesn’t help that my initials are horrible for that type of thing. Maybe stationary (if you have good initials). But then I read @doni ‘s post below (in defense of monogram) and I was like. Oh it sounds so lovely. Then I saw @SouthernPurseGal ’s circular monogram which was like a beautiful abstract design. So, I can definitely see how people with good initials could rock this look!
> 
> @Jereni, is the issue with the silk scarves that they are so crisp and shiny? Bc I would then suggest dip dye, mousseline, or jersey. . . I could see you rock a jersey scarf in the spring. . . Or a non H scarf, which can be less in your face scarfy. . .
> 
> agree with @FizzyWater! adore the bedding (and the bags), @baghabitz34
> 
> in line with @More bags suggestion to clean out the pantry, I needed to reseason my cast iron pan (it’s the standard lodge). I have a superb mirror finish cast iron vintage pan from Griswold, which almost aualifies as decor since no food is good enough to cook in it. And, @BowieFan1971 ‘s duck dinner reminded me I had duck in the freezer. So, two birds one stone. Two duck breasts release over 1.5 cups of duck fat (for potatoes or as fat for corn bread, sourdough biscuit...
> I had also thought mistakenly DH and zi had been without a tv since 2016. But, DH said, no, it’s been 10 years! I’m not good at dates lol. So we’re waiting for the delivery of a 77 inch tv, but it will have to live in its box until tuesdau when someone will come to set it into a wall. DH wanted a 65 inch. But I said how about the 77 bc it’s not like we will go to the movies. . .so this way, we will be able to see some without fear of  crowds. I’m really excited.
> View attachment 4958645


Congratulations on the TV. When we got ours, we were deciding between 55 and 65 inch. I'm glad I got the 65 inch, but I bet a 77 inch would be even better!


----------



## whateve

I carried another bag to my followup appointment with the eye doctor. It's a Coach Emery. My eye has recovered nicely.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I carried another bag to my followup appointment with the eye doctor. It's a Coach Emery. My eye has recovered nicely.
> 
> View attachment 4958992


YAY on your recovery!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

We put in an offer so let's hope no bidding war ensues!!


----------



## Jereni

880 said:


> @Jereni, is the issue with the silk scarves that they are so crisp and shiny? Bc I would then suggest dip dye, mousseline, or jersey. . . I could see you rock a jersey scarf in the spring. . . Or a non H scarf, which can be less in your face scarfy. . .



I’m not sure what it is about non winter scarves that I struggle with. I probably need to try them more! I actually didn’t know there was such a thing as a jersey scarf but now I’m intrigued.



BowieFan1971 said:


> Out to run errands...wearing a new richer colored scarf and a bag I have had for a while but hadn’t used yet. Ralph Lauren Black Label “speedy 25”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958701
> View attachment 4958703



Lovely satchel!



SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4958801
> 
> I'm crushing on this photo.And the neighborhood schools are excellent as isthe area! I think it could be a slam dunk!
> *I'm so nervous!!!*



Whaaaaa? Um, this  —> is what heaven would look like if it had a backyard. OMG.



whateve said:


> I carried another bag to my followup appointment with the eye doctor. It's a Coach Emery. My eye has recovered nicely.
> 
> View attachment 4958992



Beautiful color on this bag!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Jereni said:


> Whaaaaa? Um, this  —> is what heaven would look like if it had a backyard. OMG.


That's what I think! And our offer is the best one so I think she will take it!


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> That's what I think! And our offer is the best one so I think she will take it!


Yay! When you get it, we neeeed pics Pls!
@whateve, love the color of your coach bag, ans I’m glad your eyes are feeling better
@Jereni, check out the style philosophy post #190 from @MYH re mousellines (which are some of my favorites)




__





						Scarves - MYH's Scarf Showcase - and philosophical ramblings about how I built my collection
					

Hello silkies!  Sorry for the brief intermission.  Personal life got in the way of my Hermes life.  Unbelievable! Don't the people around me understand I need to dedicate time to Hermes and tPF?  Haha.  OK, I was going to do a post on C'est la Fete since it is the only Halloween-ish scarf I...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




and earlier @Rockerchic https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chiffon-mousseline-scarves.123698/

and dip dye (i like p 64-65 posts 948, 949) some of the colors are more muted than others https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/which-dip-dye-are-you-ode-to-the-dip-dye.533508/

and jersey https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/an-ode-to-the-silk-jersey.621334/

and, if you dive into any page on this thread, you can find out that there were different fabrics for different sizes and formats, like cotton 70’s (who knew). . .  I think mentioned on p 157 by @bunnycat https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reference-guide-to-hermes-scarves.42225/page-157

IMO, these formats are easier to wear than silk twill Which can be somewhat imposing. These threads are H branded bc the TPF focus is on luxury brands, but there are certainly many others out there.


----------



## keodi

baghabitz34 said:


> @880 and @FizzyWater thanks for the compliments on the bedding. I bought it a couple of years ago from Home Goods. I notice I always seem to find stuff in there when I am not looking for anything in particular.
> 
> @keodi I don’t think the Pollen color is still available. But I did see one for sale at Dillards in the lovely taupe color.


Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm kind of blown away and totally in love. And waterproof for swimming and washing sunscreen off with soap and water in summer!
> View attachment 4952575
> View attachment 4952576
> View attachment 4952577
> View attachment 4952579
> 
> 
> I added pics of the box because it's a shockingly NICE box. Just really nice, and I can't possibly throw it away even though I am the type of shopper who usually trashes everything when I buy something new with acoutrement.


Gorgeous watch! I love the irridescent look.


----------



## jblended

baghabitz34 said:


> using the Lora Bucket bag from Coach.


Very nice! I like the whipstich!


880 said:


> Two duck breasts release over 1.5 cups of duck fat (for potatoes


_mmmm_ duck fat potatoes!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Out to run errands...wearing a new richer colored scarf and a bag I have had for a while but hadn’t used yet.


Both are stunning!


doni said:


> I have tons of linens (bed and towels) hand sawn and embroidered with my initials. These were painstakingly commissioned to various needlewomen (is that the word?) around Spain throughout my and my sister’s childhood so that when the time came to have our own households we will be well served.


That's incredibly touching. 


keodi said:


> I love how you styled this!


Aw, thank you!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Your bag is a very nice shade of red and I like the red and white combo.


Thanks! The white bits (braided strap and the pleated pockets on the sides) are really nice touches to this little bag. For $20 including shipping, I never thought I'd enjoy quite this much. I really did get lucky! 



SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oil slick watch is seriously a bargain. $20 including shipping! And it's so lovely.


I love this watch!


whateve said:


> I don't. I once had a shirt with my name on it, over one breast, and more than one person said, "What's the other one called?" It was so embarrassing!





whateve said:


> I carried another bag to my followup appointment with the eye doctor. It's a Coach Emery. My eye has recovered nicely.


Awesome bag (that colour!) and great news on your eye being better! You'll hopefully have a few more outings soon once you get your shot! Very exciting all around! 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> We put in an offer so let's hope no bidding war ensues!!


Best of luck! 


JenJBS said:


> Today's bag is from the challenge to carry our least used bags. A black Ferragamo satchel that I got pre-loved.


Your bag collection is dreamy! I really love your choice to make this a b&w picture.


----------



## JenJBS

Today's bag is from the challenge to carry our least used bags. A black Ferragamo satchel that I got pre-loved.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Luv n bags said:


> Gorgeous watch! I love the irridescent look.


Thanks! I'm hooked!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

How nice to serve dinner by the waterfall! And the cutest little playhouse (with a electricity for a television!) for my daughters!! I love the child size picnic table under the weeping willow next to It!!







	

		
			
		

		
	
invisible fence around the whole property shown highlighted :
	

		
			
		

		
	




So the dogs (and kids!) can really chase themselves exhausted in the huge front lawn as well as in the back through the shady woods back there.
There's a ton of parking space in the long driveway, since they had a spot to keep an RV.
I love how lush it is with all those mature trees! I'm in love.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4958758
> 
> This is one version of mine. I think it's nice as a circular logo.



That´s very pretty!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s very pretty!


Thank you! I'll share how it came out on the various(probably too many!) items I'm having monogramed.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> I am also all for old fashioned monogramming, in jewelry and then, I have tons of linens (bed and towels) hand sawn and embroidered with my initials. These were painstakingly commissioned to various needlewomen (is that the word?) around Spain throughout my and my sister’s childhood so that when the time came to have our own households we will be well served. There range from more plain cottons with a simple border to delicate linen with lace, all monogrammed. Needless to say they do not fit my current duvet life, or most standard pillows sizes, or modern life in general. But I have try to use or repurpose them and they are very nice.
> I also like monogrammed cutlery. And notebooks (my local Moleskine shop offered this service and it was great for presents, I like having the whole name). And discrete embroidered initials in pijamas (by the way @SouthernPurseGal, D&D offer monogramming for theirs ). But the only bags with initials I have are ones belonging to my mother (we share initials). And yet, I really like the concept of buying a good bag, like the Bolide, and having your initials there because you don’t even contemplate selling it, or letting it go, or even replacing it for a few years. It kind of recalls a simpler time...



Your parents giving you an old fashioned trousseau touches me so much! Mine did the same for me- (not handmade) bedlinnen, (not monogrammed) towels, good pots and pans, china for 12 and a monogrammed set of cutlery. Now I feel the urge to unearth the box and actually use it!


----------



## msd_bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4958801
> 
> I'm crushing on this photo.And the neighborhood schools are excellent as isthe area! I think it could be a slam dunk!
> *I'm so nervous!!!*


Such a lovely place!  And I saw more photos in your later posts!! Hope you get the house!


whateve said:


> I don't. I once had a shirt with my name on it, over one breast, and more than one person said, "What's the other one called?" It was so embarrassing!


Sorry, but I really laughed hard when reading your story!   Oh, and I love your Coach Emery.  What a gorgeous color too!!


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4959202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice to serve dinner by the waterfall! And the cutest little playhouse (with a electricity for a television!) for my daughters!! I love the child size picnic table under the weeping willow next to It!!
> 
> View attachment 4959203
> View attachment 4959204
> View attachment 4959205
> View attachment 4959206
> View attachment 4959207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> invisible fence around the whole property shown highlighted :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959208
> 
> 
> So the dogs (and kids!) can really chase themselves exhausted in the huge front lawn as well as in the back through the shady woods back there.
> There's a ton of parking space in the long driveway, since they had a spot to keep an RV.
> I love how lush it is with all those mature trees! I'm in love.


I want to live in the dollhouse! Love it! and rhe mature trees! Fingers crossed hard!


----------



## Katinahat

keodi said:


> Beautiful Lily! what fits in the regular size? i'm curious!


It’s quite roomy. I can fit in a larger sized long purse, car/house keys, my iPhone, various smaller essential items like tissues and lippy, and a pair of sunglasses. Makes a good day to night bag for events etc.


----------



## Katinahat

indiaink said:


> Absolutely loving my new-to-me Peretti Tiffany Bone Cuff - I received it earlier today and haven’t taken if off or even noticed I was wearing it. It’s freaking amazing! ETA: Yes, that’s a dog’s ear I was fondling. Darn hard to take a photo while holding one’s iPad in one hand and one’s other arm far enough away without dropping said iPad or scaring the dog to death.
> 
> View attachment 4957897


Gorgeous!


----------



## Katinahat

ksuromax said:


> Both Oxblood Medium (left) and Regular (right) side by side.
> Cards say both are made with the same technique but they are quite different imo, probably due to natural hide characteristics
> View attachment 4958189


I love that you added the pictures of the bags and cards. So informative! Your medium here looks to have the same smooth texture as my regular oak. I really like that leather.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Bags 16 and 17 of the month yesterday. Both Proenza Schouler as it turns out.
> 
> First up is the mini PS2 in biscotti. This bag goes with so many outfits. I love camel as a color for a handbag, and this one doesn’t make my heart sing quite like it used to, but whenever I evaluate a potential new camel bag to replace it - this one still seems to fit into my wardrobe more. So, it stays.
> View attachment 4958329
> 
> 
> Then for our dinner run I broke out my PS1 crossbody in suede ‘Pepe’. This bag is DEFINITELY showing a bunch of wear. I don’t feel fancy anymore when I wear it, but the slouchy look of it is so cool for some outfits. So, it also stays.
> View attachment 4958330
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Love these! Looks like they are great crossbody easy wear but also very stylish! I like the suede.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> On the theme of wearing and appreciating what I have,
> 1) I wore my Chanel Black Quilted Caviar Wallet on Chain twice for the school run and also for grocery shopping
> 2) Cross posting my Hermes Animapolis scarf, the colours remind me of @880’s Sieste au Paradis
> 3) Sharing my Louis Vuitton Prune Leopard Stole
> View attachment 4958042
> View attachment 4958046
> View attachment 4958047


Thanks for wearing and sharing your bag and scarf collection. You look wonderful. I especially love that you are wearing lipstick in your photos for the school run. I never wear lipstick at school these days - due to wearing in a mask whenever I’m not alone, which is a lot!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Seeing all the mulberry leathers makes me want to take one out today but we are expecting lots of rain so it is a no go. I love their leather.


Most of my mulberry collection copes okay with some rain. Has to where I live!! I wouldn’t take out the NVT leather bags but the others are ok. I keep them well Colloni waterproof spray and gel treated! If it’s really wet and I’m just dog walking I stick to my Kate Spade nylon bags though.


----------



## Katinahat

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4958801
> 
> I'm crushing on this photo.And the neighborhood schools are excellent as isthe area! I think it could be a slam dunk!
> *I'm so nervous!!!*


This is a house?!? Looks like a holiday destination. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I carried another bag to my followup appointment with the eye doctor. It's a Coach Emery. My eye has recovered nicely.
> 
> View attachment 4958992


Good news about your eye. Your bag is brilliant. Easy carry, gorgeous colour, wonderful style!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

msd_bags said:


> Such a lovely place!  And I saw more photos in your later posts!! Hope you get the house!





880 said:


> I want to live in the dollhouse! Love it! and rhe mature trees! Fingers crossed hard!





Katinahat said:


> This is a house?!? Looks like a holiday destination. Fingers crossed for you.



Thanks guys! I'm so nervous! But so excited!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Bags 16 and 17 of the month yesterday. Both Proenza Schouler as it turns out.
> 
> First up is the mini PS2 in biscotti. This bag goes with so many outfits. I love camel as a color for a handbag, and this one doesn’t make my heart sing quite like it used to, but whenever I evaluate a potential new camel bag to replace it - this one still seems to fit into my wardrobe more. So, it stays.
> View attachment 4958329
> 
> 
> Then for our dinner run I broke out my PS1 crossbody in suede ‘Pepe’. This bag is DEFINITELY showing a bunch of wear. I don’t feel fancy anymore when I wear it, but the slouchy look of it is so cool for some outfits. So, it also stays.
> View attachment 4958330
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


I am really enjoying your showcases! Thanks.


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4959202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice to serve dinner by the waterfall! And the cutest little playhouse (with a electricity for a television!) for my daughters!! I love the child size picnic table under the weeping willow next to It!!
> 
> View attachment 4959203
> View attachment 4959204
> View attachment 4959205
> View attachment 4959206
> View attachment 4959207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> invisible fence around the whole property shown highlighted :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959208
> 
> 
> So the dogs (and kids!) can really chase themselves exhausted in the huge front lawn as well as in the back through the shady woods back there.
> There's a ton of parking space in the long driveway, since they had a spot to keep an RV.
> I love how lush it is with all those mature trees! I'm in love.


I love the colors!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> It’s quite roomy. I can fit in a larger sized long purse, car/house keys, my iPhone, various smaller essential items like tissues and lippy, and a pair of sunglasses. Makes a good day to night bag for events etc.



Nice and good to know. I keep thinking about the Lily, esp the version with the top handle. 



momasaurus said:


> I am really enjoying your showcases! Thanks.



Aw thank you! This thread is keeping me focused on my resolution lol. I had been going for a goal of wearing every bag I own this month, but two of them are straw bags that really only make sense in the summer.


----------



## Jereni

Yesterday was bags 18 and 19 for the month. 

In the morning I felt like being fabulous. So tired of quarantine-wear! So I broke out my leopard Jimmy Choos and my Fendi peekaboo. This bag continues to be EVERYTHING. 



Then for running to Trader Joe’s to get wine, I went for another date night bag. This is like an $80 crystal bag I got from Nordstrom prior to a Vegas trip and I’ve only worn it twice I think. Super fun tho. My outfit totally doesn’t go with it but that’s the point of the bag challenge right?


----------



## jblended

Ah, the universe was teasing me today. I had to pass on 7 (!!!) bags!

I had a blood test scheduled and the lab is near the mall with all my favourite stores, so I figured I'd pop in for a quick browse, given that it was just after opening time and there wouldn't be too many people around.

Bag #1- A Hammitt Bag in blue with silver hardware. Literally the specs I had on my wishlist for my next Hammitt purchase, and 50% off!
But, the shade of blue didn't wow me, and if I'm to add a 4th from them it has to be perfect, so I passed on it.

Then I stopped in at Coach. I have been wanting a yellow bag from them and had discovered that they released the 'Coach Originals' line last year (a collection that had totally passed me by ). Well, all the bags from that line that I had been eyeing up online were available today at 60% off!
Bag #2- The Turnlock Shoulder bag in green
Bags 3 & 4- The Geometric Zip that I almost ordered online in both Mango and White
Bag #5- The Snakeskin turnlock lunchbox pouch that I went all the way to the tills with before stopping myself. This one was really lush!

Then I passed by Aspinal of London and saw their holographic bag from last year was on sale (bag # 6. Did the universe have nothing better to do today than mess with my head?)
There was only one piece left, discounted by 60% due to it being old stock. It was on my wishlist last year but I wasn't sure on the size, so I had crossed it off. Now here it was tempting me all over again. The leather is great but I stuck to my resolve. Another shopper snapped it up after I put it down and ran off to the tills with it. 

Finally, bag #7: the one that physically hurt me to leave behind! A gorgeous goatskin Maison Margiela glam slam bag! I've never handled one in real life and this bag is truly divine! It was also discounted. I had to really think this one through. I was gagging for it.
Can I afford it? _Just_ about.
Do I love it? Yes, yes, yes!
Does it make sense to buy it? Sigh, no.

Whilst I gave myself permission to let in 1 bag this year, I didn't think it would be one at this price point. It would be the most expensive bag purchase I've ever made. During a pandemic. Whilst I'm not currently working.
Besides, it was larger than I normally carry, and seemed more of an event bag than one I could style more casually. Again, the pandemic means I won't be going to a theatre, art gallery or the ballet anytime soon; and I certainly won't carry this bag into a new workplace (assuming my next job isn't virtual)...._Le sigh!_
After whispering sweet nothings into this bag's ear for several minutes , I gently set it down and _slowly_ walked away. 
Hardest decision I've made to date (in relation to bags, anyway). It was so tempting! It's luscious. A real work of art. But I had to be rational and remind myself that I can't own everything I like. Hopefully someone else will snap it up and enjoy it.
When life is more normal and I have started the next chapter of mine, when hopefully I'm working full-time again and have more stability in my health and my career, then- if I still want it- I can add it into my collection. It's not like they'll stop producing their most iconic bag. I can wait to get it sometime down the line.

After all that ordeal I treated myself to an extra strong coffee as I daydreamed about running back to the beloved glam slam and hugging it all the way home. 

I'm successfully shopping my own but, nobody told me it would be this hard!


----------



## jblended

Jereni said:


> Yesterday was bags 18 and 19 for the month.


I'm really loving your personal challenge! You're right, sometimes we need to dress up and feel normal again! Your peekaboo is _lovely_!


Jereni said:


> My outfit totally doesn’t go with it but that’s the point of the bag challenge right?


Indeed it is!
This bag reminds me of Whiting & Davis bags. Very fun! I love that you grabbed it to go to Trader Joe's!


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Ah, the universe was teasing me today. I had to pass on 7 (!!!) bags!
> 
> I had a blood test scheduled and the lab is near the mall with all my favourite stores, so I figured I'd pop in for a quick browse, given that it was just after opening time and there wouldn't be too many people around.
> 
> Bag #1- A Hammitt Bag in blue with silver hardware. Literally the specs I had on my wishlist for my next Hammitt purchase, and 50% off!
> But, the shade of blue didn't wow me, and if I'm to add a 4th from them it has to be perfect, so I passed on it.
> 
> Then I stopped in at Coach. I have been wanting a yellow bag from them and had discovered that they released the 'Coach Originals' line last year (a collection that had totally passed me by ). Well, all the bags from that line that I had been eyeing up online were available today at 60% off!
> Bag #2- The Turnlock Shoulder bag in green
> Bags 3 & 4- The Geometric Zip that I almost ordered online in both Mango and White
> Bag #5- The Snakeskin turnlock lunchbox pouch that I went all the way to the tills with before stopping myself. This one was really lush!
> 
> Then I passed by Aspinal of London and saw their holographic bag from last year was on sale (bag # 6. Did the universe have nothing better to do today than mess with my head?)
> There was only one piece left, discounted by 60% due to it being old stock. It was on my wishlist last year but I wasn't sure on the size, so I had crossed it off. Now here it was tempting me all over again. The leather is great but I stuck to my resolve. Another shopper snapped it up after I put it down and ran off to the tills with it.
> 
> Finally, bag #7: the one that physically hurt me to leave behind! A gorgeous goatskin Maison Margiela glam slam bag! I've never handled one in real life and this bag is truly divine! It was also discounted. I had to really think this one through. I was gagging for it.
> Can I afford it? _Just_ about.
> Do I love it? Yes, yes, yes!
> Does it make sense to buy it? Sigh, no.
> 
> Whilst I gave myself permission to let in 1 bag this year, I didn't think it would be one at this price point. It would be the most expensive bag purchase I've ever made. During a pandemic. Whilst I'm not currently working.
> Besides, it was larger than I normally carry, and seemed more of an event bag than one I could style more casually. Again, the pandemic means I won't be going to a theatre, art gallery or the ballet anytime soon; and I certainly won't carry this bag into a new workplace (assuming my next job isn't virtual)...._Le sigh!_
> After whispering sweet nothings into this bag's ear for several minutes , I gently set it down and _slowly_ walked away.
> Hardest decision I've made to date (in relation to bags, anyway). It was so tempting! It's luscious. A real work of art. But I had to be rational and remind myself that I can't own everything I like. Hopefully someone else will snap it up and enjoy it.
> When life is more normal and I have started the next chapter of mine, when hopefully I'm working full-time again and have more stability in my health and my career, then- if I still want it- I can add it into my collection. It's not like they'll stop producing their most iconic bag. I can wait to get it sometime down the line.
> 
> After all that ordeal I treated myself to an extra strong coffee as I daydreamed about running back to the beloved glam slam and hugging it all the way home.
> 
> I'm successfully shopping my own but, nobody told me it would be this hard!


Well done on your strength and resolve in amongst all that temptation! Sounds like some amazing potential purchases you left in the store!

I’m so jealous. I haven’t been in a fabulous shop since October. And they are all closed until further notice!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Yesterday was bags 18 and 19 for the month.
> 
> In the morning I felt like being fabulous. So tired of quarantine-wear! So I broke out my leopard Jimmy Choos and my Fendi peekaboo. This bag continues to be EVERYTHING.
> View attachment 4959463
> 
> 
> Then for running to Trader Joe’s to get wine, I went for another date night bag. This is like an $80 crystal bag I got from Nordstrom prior to a Vegas trip and I’ve only worn it twice I think. Super fun tho. My outfit totally doesn’t go with it but that’s the point of the bag challenge right?
> View attachment 4959465


Both outfits are wonderful but totally wowed by the leopard skin JCs! Nice!!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Ah, the universe was teasing me today. I had to pass on 7 (!!!) bags!
> 
> I had a blood test scheduled and the lab is near the mall with all my favourite stores, so I figured I'd pop in for a quick browse, given that it was just after opening time and there wouldn't be too many people around.
> 
> Bag #1- A Hammitt Bag in blue with silver hardware. Literally the specs I had on my wishlist for my next Hammitt purchase, and 50% off!
> But, the shade of blue didn't wow me, and if I'm to add a 4th from them it has to be perfect, so I passed on it.
> 
> Then I stopped in at Coach. I have been wanting a yellow bag from them and had discovered that they released the 'Coach Originals' line last year (a collection that had totally passed me by ). Well, all the bags from that line that I had been eyeing up online were available today at 60% off!
> Bag #2- The Turnlock Shoulder bag in green
> Bags 3 & 4- The Geometric Zip that I almost ordered online in both Mango and White
> Bag #5- The Snakeskin turnlock lunchbox pouch that I went all the way to the tills with before stopping myself. This one was really lush!
> 
> Then I passed by Aspinal of London and saw their holographic bag from last year was on sale (bag # 6. Did the universe have nothing better to do today than mess with my head?)
> There was only one piece left, discounted by 60% due to it being old stock. It was on my wishlist last year but I wasn't sure on the size, so I had crossed it off. Now here it was tempting me all over again. The leather is great but I stuck to my resolve. Another shopper snapped it up after I put it down and ran off to the tills with it.
> 
> Finally, bag #7: the one that physically hurt me to leave behind! A gorgeous goatskin Maison Margiela glam slam bag! I've never handled one in real life and this bag is truly divine! It was also discounted. I had to really think this one through. I was gagging for it.
> Can I afford it? _Just_ about.
> Do I love it? Yes, yes, yes!
> Does it make sense to buy it? Sigh, no.
> 
> Whilst I gave myself permission to let in 1 bag this year, I didn't think it would be one at this price point. It would be the most expensive bag purchase I've ever made. During a pandemic. Whilst I'm not currently working.
> Besides, it was larger than I normally carry, and seemed more of an event bag than one I could style more casually. Again, the pandemic means I won't be going to a theatre, art gallery or the ballet anytime soon; and I certainly won't carry this bag into a new workplace (assuming my next job isn't virtual)...._Le sigh!_
> After whispering sweet nothings into this bag's ear for several minutes , I gently set it down and _slowly_ walked away.
> Hardest decision I've made to date (in relation to bags, anyway). It was so tempting! It's luscious. A real work of art. But I had to be rational and remind myself that I can't own everything I like. Hopefully someone else will snap it up and enjoy it.
> When life is more normal and I have started the next chapter of mine, when hopefully I'm working full-time again and have more stability in my health and my career, then- if I still want it- I can add it into my collection. It's not like they'll stop producing their most iconic bag. I can wait to get it sometime down the line.
> 
> After all that ordeal I treated myself to an extra strong coffee as I daydreamed about running back to the beloved glam slam and hugging it all the way home.
> 
> I'm successfully shopping my own but, nobody told me it would be this hard!


Yay for walking away!!! I’m sure it was hard to do that.  And you echoed one of the biggest lessons I’ve gathered from the thread over the years - we can’t own everything that we like!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4959202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice to serve dinner by the waterfall! And the cutest little playhouse (with a electricity for a television!) for my daughters!! I love the child size picnic table under the weeping willow next to It!!
> 
> View attachment 4959203
> View attachment 4959204
> View attachment 4959205
> View attachment 4959206
> View attachment 4959207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> invisible fence around the whole property shown highlighted :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959208
> 
> 
> So the dogs (and kids!) can really chase themselves exhausted in the huge front lawn as well as in the back through the shady woods back there.
> There's a ton of parking space in the long driveway, since they had a spot to keep an RV.
> I love how lush it is with all those mature trees! I'm in love.


What a wonderful place to grow up! I love it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Ah, the universe was teasing me today. I had to pass on 7 (!!!) bags!
> 
> I had a blood test scheduled and the lab is near the mall with all my favourite stores, so I figured I'd pop in for a quick browse, given that it was just after opening time and there wouldn't be too many people around.
> 
> Bag #1- A Hammitt Bag in blue with silver hardware. Literally the specs I had on my wishlist for my next Hammitt purchase, and 50% off!
> But, the shade of blue didn't wow me, and if I'm to add a 4th from them it has to be perfect, so I passed on it.
> 
> Then I stopped in at Coach. I have been wanting a yellow bag from them and had discovered that they released the 'Coach Originals' line last year (a collection that had totally passed me by ). Well, all the bags from that line that I had been eyeing up online were available today at 60% off!
> Bag #2- The Turnlock Shoulder bag in green
> Bags 3 & 4- The Geometric Zip that I almost ordered online in both Mango and White
> Bag #5- The Snakeskin turnlock lunchbox pouch that I went all the way to the tills with before stopping myself. This one was really lush!
> 
> Then I passed by Aspinal of London and saw their holographic bag from last year was on sale (bag # 6. Did the universe have nothing better to do today than mess with my head?)
> There was only one piece left, discounted by 60% due to it being old stock. It was on my wishlist last year but I wasn't sure on the size, so I had crossed it off. Now here it was tempting me all over again. The leather is great but I stuck to my resolve. Another shopper snapped it up after I put it down and ran off to the tills with it.
> 
> Finally, bag #7: the one that physically hurt me to leave behind! A gorgeous goatskin Maison Margiela glam slam bag! I've never handled one in real life and this bag is truly divine! It was also discounted. I had to really think this one through. I was gagging for it.
> Can I afford it? _Just_ about.
> Do I love it? Yes, yes, yes!
> Does it make sense to buy it? Sigh, no.
> 
> Whilst I gave myself permission to let in 1 bag this year, I didn't think it would be one at this price point. It would be the most expensive bag purchase I've ever made. During a pandemic. Whilst I'm not currently working.
> Besides, it was larger than I normally carry, and seemed more of an event bag than one I could style more casually. Again, the pandemic means I won't be going to a theatre, art gallery or the ballet anytime soon; and I certainly won't carry this bag into a new workplace (assuming my next job isn't virtual)...._Le sigh!_
> After whispering sweet nothings into this bag's ear for several minutes , I gently set it down and _slowly_ walked away.
> Hardest decision I've made to date (in relation to bags, anyway). It was so tempting! It's luscious. A real work of art. But I had to be rational and remind myself that I can't own everything I like. Hopefully someone else will snap it up and enjoy it.
> When life is more normal and I have started the next chapter of mine, when hopefully I'm working full-time again and have more stability in my health and my career, then- if I still want it- I can add it into my collection. It's not like they'll stop producing their most iconic bag. I can wait to get it sometime down the line.
> 
> After all that ordeal I treated myself to an extra strong coffee as I daydreamed about running back to the beloved glam slam and hugging it all the way home.
> 
> I'm successfully shopping my own but, nobody told me it would be this hard!


Proud of you!!!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

jblended said:


> Feeling a lot better about my collection after hearing everyone's thoughts! Thanks to you all.
> 
> Going to be volunteering outdoors today, so wrapped myself up in 3 layers of thermal tops and leggings! Decided I wanted my charming beer bellied vintage bag to accompany me, so styled it up with mod/70s style in mind. Opted for a denim jumpsuit and a red polo neck jumper on top of all the thermals (to coordinate with the bag because, why not go all out?!)
> 
> Not a great pic but I do so enjoy carrying this pot bellied little charmer! One of my best random bag purchases ever. It cheers me up every time I use it.
> 
> View attachment 4958218


When I clicked on the link, it took me to this post even though it was pages ago. Meant to be cause oh wow you took me back to high school  (late 70s for me!!) when I sewed myself a denim blue jumpsuit. I hope you have knee high brown boots to tuck the bottoms into 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> *So tell me everybody : do you like monogramming on your items? *If so, what? SLGs? Shirt pockets? Linens? Engraved jewelry? Stationary?


Actually my latest dip into monograms was for Coach hangtags. A few years ago, I was in a store and saw they sold a wide variety of colors for large and small hang tags and will emboss them as no charge. I loved the idea of buying a few contrasting colors for a  British Tan and a black brief sized bags and a large black bag among others. So I got a large hand tag in dark blue and red with my intials embossed in gold. Love them. An a small red tag with 'XO' impressed. Have not ruled out others. For $9 and $12 each, it is fun and a lot less expensive than fobs.


jblended said:


> Ah, the universe was teasing me today. I had to pass on 7 (!!!) bags!
> 
> I had a blood test scheduled and the lab is near the mall with all my favourite stores, so I figured I'd pop in for a quick browse, given that it was just after opening time and there wouldn't be too many people around.
> 
> Bag #1- A Hammitt Bag in blue with silver hardware. Literally the specs I had on my wishlist for my next Hammitt purchase, and 50% off!
> But, the shade of blue didn't wow me, and if I'm to add a 4th from them it has to be perfect, so I passed on it.
> 
> Then I stopped in at Coach. I have been wanting a yellow bag from them and had discovered that they released the 'Coach Originals' line last year (a collection that had totally passed me by ). Well, all the bags from that line that I had been eyeing up online were available today at 60% off!
> Bag #2- The Turnlock Shoulder bag in green
> Bags 3 & 4- The Geometric Zip that I almost ordered online in both Mango and White
> Bag #5- The Snakeskin turnlock lunchbox pouch that I went all the way to the tills with before stopping myself. This one was really lush!
> 
> Then I passed by Aspinal of London and saw their holographic bag from last year was on sale (bag # 6. Did the universe have nothing better to do today than mess with my head?)
> There was only one piece left, discounted by 60% due to it being old stock. It was on my wishlist last year but I wasn't sure on the size, so I had crossed it off. Now here it was tempting me all over again. The leather is great but I stuck to my resolve. Another shopper snapped it up after I put it down and ran off to the tills with it.
> 
> Finally, bag #7: the one that physically hurt me to leave behind! A gorgeous goatskin Maison Margiela glam slam bag! I've never handled one in real life and this bag is truly divine! It was also discounted. I had to really think this one through. I was gagging for it.
> Can I afford it? _Just_ about.
> Do I love it? Yes, yes, yes!
> Does it make sense to buy it? Sigh, no.
> 
> Whilst I gave myself permission to let in 1 bag this year, I didn't think it would be one at this price point. It would be the most expensive bag purchase I've ever made. During a pandemic. Whilst I'm not currently working.
> Besides, it was larger than I normally carry, and seemed more of an event bag than one I could style more casually. Again, the pandemic means I won't be going to a theatre, art gallery or the ballet anytime soon; and I certainly won't carry this bag into a new workplace (assuming my next job isn't virtual)...._Le sigh!_
> After whispering sweet nothings into this bag's ear for several minutes , I gently set it down and _slowly_ walked away.
> Hardest decision I've made to date (in relation to bags, anyway). It was so tempting! It's luscious. A real work of art. But I had to be rational and remind myself that I can't own everything I like. Hopefully someone else will snap it up and enjoy it.
> When life is more normal and I have started the next chapter of mine, when hopefully I'm working full-time again and have more stability in my health and my career, then- if I still want it- I can add it into my collection. It's not like they'll stop producing their most iconic bag. I can wait to get it sometime down the line.
> 
> After all that ordeal I treated myself to an extra strong coffee as I daydreamed about running back to the beloved glam slam and hugging it all the way home.
> 
> I'm successfully shopping my own but, nobody told me it would be this hard!


Regarding the Coach store, kudos to you. I have been eyeing the Coach Originals with interest as I like seeing them recycle vintage styles. While they may change the closure or proportion (and of course they are not unlined or use the original weight leather) they are astonishingly true to the original design. As committed as I am to pre-loved and actual vintage, I may have caved for 60 % for a yellow Turnlock or Geometric Zip. Truth be told, I pop into Nordstrom's Rack periodically to see if they have any leftovers from the Coach Originals. At a deep discount.


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> I’m so jealous. I haven’t been in a fabulous shop since October. And they are all closed until further notice!


If it helps, the experience was odd. I cannot recall when I was last in any retail store and I thought this would be relaxing, but it was truly stressful. Everyone wore masks and there were only a handful of people about, yet I felt very on edge.
I hope normal life will resume at some point in the near future.



msd_bags said:


> Yay for walking away!!! I’m sure it was hard to do that. And you echoed one of the biggest lessons I’ve gathered from the thread over the years - we can’t own everything that we like!!


I like the way you think!
Not only that, but we *should not *own everything we like! I cannot imagine a more vacuous existence; nothing would have meaning if it was all so easily attainable.



BowieFan1971 said:


> Proud of you!!!!!


Thank you! I'm proud, too! The fact that everything was discounted really made it hard to walk away. I almost forgot the reason everything was so much cheaper than usual was because we've been in a nightmare!



Lake Effect said:


> When I clicked on the link, it took me to this post even though it was pages ago. Meant to be cause oh wow you took me back to high school  (late 70s for me!!) when I sewed myself a denim blue jumpsuit. I hope you have knee high brown boots to tuck the bottoms into


You sewed your own?! What? That's amazing! I can barely stitch on a loose button! 
Happy to have sent you down memory lane! It's a big ask but, if you have a picture I'd love to see it. 


Lake Effect said:


> Regarding the Coach store, kudos to you. I have been eyeing the Coach Originals with interest as I like seeing them recycle vintage styles. While they may change the closure or proportion (and of course they are not unlined or use the original weight leather) they are astonishingly true to the original design. As committed as I am to pre-loved and actual vintage, I may have caved for 60 % for a yellow Turnlock or Geometric Zip. Truth be told, I pop into Nordstrom's Rack periodically to see if they have any leftovers from the Coach Originals. At a deep discount.


I hear you! I really love this line!  The vintage vibe tugs at me.I totally missed it when it first came out but caught wind when I was asking about vintage Coach on another thread. Since then I've been really wanting one.
I thought the geometric zip would be the one that I bought without hesitation but, irl it was much too large on my frame. Even the SA said it looks wrong on me. I love the shape though.
The one that was ideal for me was the teeny Turnlock Lunchbox Pouch. The interior leather lining and the beautiful snakeskin made it feel so lush, and it was just the right size to carry my keys, wallet, phone and mp3 player (all I ever carry on me). It was hard to walk away given the great price but I'm proud of myself for doing it.
I hope you score some Originals for a good price. I'm sure the Rack will end up with a few soon enough.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> Ah, the universe was teasing me today. I had to pass on 7 (!!!) bags!
> 
> I had a blood test scheduled and the lab is near the mall with all my favourite stores, so I figured I'd pop in for a quick browse, given that it was just after opening time and there wouldn't be too many people around.
> 
> Bag #1- A Hammitt Bag in blue with silver hardware. Literally the specs I had on my wishlist for my next Hammitt purchase, and 50% off!
> But, the shade of blue didn't wow me, and if I'm to add a 4th from them it has to be perfect, so I passed on it.
> 
> Then I stopped in at Coach. I have been wanting a yellow bag from them and had discovered that they released the 'Coach Originals' line last year (a collection that had totally passed me by ). Well, all the bags from that line that I had been eyeing up online were available today at 60% off!
> Bag #2- The Turnlock Shoulder bag in green
> Bags 3 & 4- The Geometric Zip that I almost ordered online in both Mango and White
> Bag #5- The Snakeskin turnlock lunchbox pouch that I went all the way to the tills with before stopping myself. This one was really lush!
> 
> Then I passed by Aspinal of London and saw their holographic bag from last year was on sale (bag # 6. Did the universe have nothing better to do today than mess with my head?)
> There was only one piece left, discounted by 60% due to it being old stock. It was on my wishlist last year but I wasn't sure on the size, so I had crossed it off. Now here it was tempting me all over again. The leather is great but I stuck to my resolve. Another shopper snapped it up after I put it down and ran off to the tills with it.
> 
> Finally, bag #7: the one that physically hurt me to leave behind! A gorgeous goatskin Maison Margiela glam slam bag! I've never handled one in real life and this bag is truly divine! It was also discounted. I had to really think this one through. I was gagging for it.
> Can I afford it? _Just_ about.
> Do I love it? Yes, yes, yes!
> Does it make sense to buy it? Sigh, no.
> 
> Whilst I gave myself permission to let in 1 bag this year, I didn't think it would be one at this price point. It would be the most expensive bag purchase I've ever made. During a pandemic. Whilst I'm not currently working.
> Besides, it was larger than I normally carry, and seemed more of an event bag than one I could style more casually. Again, the pandemic means I won't be going to a theatre, art gallery or the ballet anytime soon; and I certainly won't carry this bag into a new workplace (assuming my next job isn't virtual)...._Le sigh!_
> After whispering sweet nothings into this bag's ear for several minutes , I gently set it down and _slowly_ walked away.
> Hardest decision I've made to date (in relation to bags, anyway). It was so tempting! It's luscious. A real work of art. But I had to be rational and remind myself that I can't own everything I like. Hopefully someone else will snap it up and enjoy it.
> When life is more normal and I have started the next chapter of mine, when hopefully I'm working full-time again and have more stability in my health and my career, then- if I still want it- I can add it into my collection. It's not like they'll stop producing their most iconic bag. I can wait to get it sometime down the line.
> 
> After all that ordeal I treated myself to an extra strong coffee as I daydreamed about running back to the beloved glam slam and hugging it all the way home.
> 
> I'm successfully shopping my own but, nobody told me it would be this hard!



i love Maison Margiela, but find that the designs I love most are too ironic for my own personal use. I found your back and forth dialogue very inspiring and Congratulations on holding steadfast!

I saw this article entitled Getting Rid of Stuff; How to Declutter Quickly  (with this quote, everything you buy makes each thing you own a little less valuable. I thought of your post which I am positive I will return to again ans again! Hugs

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/15/at-home/newsletter.html?referringSource=articleShare

@Jereni, I love your sequined bag! It’s perfect for any occasion! I think you rock all of your action pics!  

@Lake Effect, Id love to see pics of the denim jumpsuit too!


----------



## Lake Effect

jblended said:


> If it helps, the experience was odd. I cannot recall when I was last in any retail store and I thought this would be relaxing, but it was truly stressful. Everyone wore masks and there were only a handful of people about, yet I felt very on edge.
> I hope normal life will resume at some point in the near future.
> 
> 
> I like the way you think!
> Not only that, but we *should not *own everything we like! I cannot imagine a more vacuous existence; nothing would have meaning if it was all so easily attainable.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm proud, too! The fact that everything was discounted really made it hard to walk away. I almost forgot the reason everything was so much cheaper than usual was because we've been in a nightmare!
> 
> 
> You sewed your own?! What? That's amazing! I can barely stitch on a loose button!
> Happy to have sent you down memory lane! It's a big ask but, if you have a picture I'd love to see it.
> 
> I hear you! I really love this line!  The vintage vibe tugs at me.I totally missed it when it first came out but caught wind when I was asking about vintage Coach on another thread. Since then I've been really wanting one.
> I thought the geometric zip would be the one that I bought without hesitation but, irl it was much too large on my frame. Even the SA said it looks wrong on me. I love the shape though.
> The one that was ideal for me was the teeny Turnlock Lunchbox Pouch. The interior leather lining and the beautiful snakeskin made it feel so lush, and it was just the right size to carry my keys, wallet, phone and mp3 player (all I ever carry on me). It was hard to walk away given the great price but I'm proud of myself for doing it.
> I hope you score some Originals for a good price. I'm sure the Rack will end up with a few soon enough.


Lol, I have plenty of vintage Coach so I am in no hurry. But my wish list does not rule out something that strikes me as fabulous!

When I was 10 years old, my mother bought a portable Sears Kenmore sewing machine. Her old Singer had died and I guess it could not be repaired. At that time, they gave you 10 free sewing lessons. That was when they started with cams for special stitching etc. So I guess the marketing was to offer lessons. As her and my older sisters already knew how to sew, she drove me over every Saturday morning to Sears and had me take the lessons. It was probably a group of ten or so. I remember the instructor being younger than my mother and very cheery and totally fine with having me in the class. I approached it like working toward a Girl Scout badge. I never did much with cams and embroidered stitching, but it taught me the basics of the machine. We had a book on the basics of how to sew at home. I guess from a young age I was good at reading a manual, patterns, etc lol. I sewed myself lots of tote bags from extra fabric laying around. DS#1 was quite the sewer ( she sewed a gorgeous hot pink prom gown with a matching gold lame' sp? cape, I can still see it in my mind)  and always encouraged me and was able to talk me through problems. By 8th grade, I could sew myself a dress and made myself an Easter dress. We went to Catholic School and wore uniforms so I made myself whatever wasn't handed down for the most part. In high school I made myself a few jumpsuits from the same pattern and a few apron-style wrap dresses, I guess you would call them. One for every season! Gosh I hadn't thought about this in ages   Lol the evidence is buried away  
Okay, I'm out. I started some serious declutter action on this pile of papers, stuff and boxes and corner of my dining room last night! Off for a shower and then to start that back up!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

We didn't get it.  Even though our offer was better.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get it.  Even though our offer was better.


What a shame! I feel for you!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> @More bags, great minds think alike!  I love your animalicious and your LV prune. Around the time of the leoleila (a popular H leopard currently living in my moms closet) , I got the classic LV leopard and the blue gray (my favorite color) leopard. I love how easily the LV molds and drapes.
> for @BowieFan1971, my black and white leopard silk mouselline remnant; it’s translucent when opened up and enormous. I’ve also been wearing camo lately ( I think of it as man made leopard).
> View attachment 4958157
> View attachment 4958158
> 
> Group pic: left column top down: Cheval sur mon carre, Etro batik, H&M camo; middle column: turnbull & asser camo scarves; right column:  LV leopards, Blk/white mouselline remnant. the H&M, bottom left, is one of my favorites.
> @indiaink, I love your bone cuff! It looks amazing on you!
> @SouthernPurseGal, love the dempsey shirt as per @doni’s recommendation. Very crisp!


Thanks @880. I am twins with you on the LV Leopard Stole and I have a similar one in the grey/black. 
Also twinning with you on the lodge cast iron pan, I use it often. Mmm, duck, I am sure it was delicious. Thanks for all the scarf links, will check them out.
@ksuromax thank you for the leather comparison. Your Lily collection is outstanding!
@jblended great red and white bag. More amazing, congratulations on resisting 7 bags. That’s amazing especially when they are physically in your hands and significantly on sale.
@Jereni your outfit pics are gorgeous. Kudos on planning to wear all your bags/seasonally appropriate bags in January! I love your PS1 crossbody and your Peekaboo and Choo heels.
@Purses & Perfumes thanks for your kind words. I look forward to travelling again and I have already looked to see if my favourite travel destinations have Delvaux boutiques!


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> I saw this article entitled Getting Rid of Stuff; How to Declutter Quickly (with this quote, everything you buy makes each thing you own a little less valuable. I thought of your post which I am positive I will return to again ans again! Hugs


Thank you so much for the article. It's true that the more we accumulate, the less we value each thing. Love the Annoying Bag idea and will be using that myself. 


Lake Effect said:


> Gosh I hadn't thought about this in ages


Thank you so much for sharing! It's quite touching being taken on a journey through those lovely childhood memories of yours. 


Lake Effect said:


> I started some serious declutter action on this pile of papers, stuff and boxes and corner of my dining room last night!


Best of luck! It will be a big relief when it's done.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get it.  Even though our offer was better.


I'm so sorry! 


More bags said:


> @jblended great red and white bag. More amazing, congratulations on resisting 7 bags. That’s amazing especially when they are physically in your hands and significantly on sale.


Thank you! This thread is like an angel on my shoulder, whispering 'shop your own' whenever I want to stray! 

Edit: I should clarify that I was never going to go home with all 7! I'm nuts but not nutty enough to purchase 7 bags at once. Though the outing was like a scene out of a movie, where each store had items that were more tempting than the last and I was doing the mental gymnastics weighing up the pros and cons at every step!


----------



## indiaink

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get it.  Even though our offer was better.


OH no!!!  I was going to ask if you had to write some kind of letter to the seller, but didn't get a chance.I don't know if that's a thing or not. I am so sorry, SPG.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

indiaink said:


> OH no!!!  I was going to ask if you had to write some kind of letter to the seller, but didn't get a chance.I don't know if that's a thing or not. I am so sorry, SPG.


Oh I did, I explained all the details why I love it but I was too busy driving 3.5hrs after the showing to get it to her before she decided and signed the first offer but she got it this morning and has read it. I wish I would have pulled off the road and written and sent it on my phone instead of trying to get the driving over with first.


----------



## Hazzelnut

whateve said:


> I carried another bag to my followup appointment with the eye doctor. It's a Coach Emery. My eye has recovered nicely.
> 
> View attachment 4958992



Love that colour!!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> In the spirit of wearing & appreciating what I have:
> View attachment 4958529
> 
> using the Lora Bucket bag from Coach. After a week of black bags, decided I needed to brighten things up a bit. Happy Friday!


Lovely bag and so nice to see the cheery colour!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Out to run errands...wearing a new richer colored scarf and a bag I have had for a while but hadn’t used yet. Ralph Lauren Black Label “speedy 25”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958701
> View attachment 4958703


Wowza, I love the bag and the scarf looks beautiful on you! I hope the trip to your grandparents’ house went well.


keodi said:


> Lovely pairings!


Thanks dear keodi.


missie1 said:


> Love them


Thank you missie.


whateve said:


> I carried another bag to my followup appointment with the eye doctor. It's a Coach Emery. My eye has recovered nicely.
> 
> View attachment 4958992


I’m glad your eye recovered well! Love your Emery and the colour.


JenJBS said:


> Today's bag is from the challenge to carry our least used bags. A black Ferragamo satchel that I got pre-loved.
> 
> View attachment 4959173


This looks like an art magazine picture! Beautiful bag and table!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for wearing and sharing your bag and scarf collection. You look wonderful. I especially love that you are wearing lipstick in your photos for the school run. I never wear lipstick at school these days - due to wearing in a mask whenever I’m not alone, which is a lot!


Thank you for your kind words @Katinahat!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> In the spirit of wearing & appreciating what I have:
> View attachment 4958529
> 
> using the Lora Bucket bag from Coach. After a week of black bags, decided I needed to brighten things up a bit. Happy Friday!


Oh that is so pretty. I love bucket bags.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I guess I'm the only one with love for monogramed items. I could have bought that gold Tiffany watch with what I just spent in monogramed and photo printed items. I think this intensive sellers market in Atlanta is making me stress shop! Oh well, we all needed new luggage.
> 
> I'm driving the next 3 hours to a great house with a great school zone and great backyard oasis and chefs kitchen. They were about to accept an offer but we are now in the game! Fingers crossed we get it.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4958758
> 
> This is one version of mine. I think it's nice as a circular logo.


You have pretty initials.


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> Today's bag is from the challenge to carry our least used bags. A black Ferragamo satchel that I got pre-loved.
> 
> View attachment 4959173


Love the bag! I fell in love with Ferragamo last year. Great brand that’s really underrated.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the bag! I fell in love with Ferragamo last year. Great brand that’s really underrated.



Thank you!    Agreed, it's seriously underrated - especially in the US.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Lovely bag and so nice to see the cheery colour!
> 
> Wowza, I love the bag and the scarf looks beautiful on you! I hope the trip to your grandparents’ house went well.
> 
> Thanks dear keodi.
> 
> Thank you missie.
> 
> I’m glad your eye recovered well! Love your Emery and the colour.
> 
> This looks like an art magazine picture! Beautiful bag and table!



Thank you!  Purses and beautiful wood are two things I really love. I credit Daddy for my appreciation, and love, of wood - and beautiful wooden furniture.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Yesterday was bags 18 and 19 for the month.
> 
> In the morning I felt like being fabulous. So tired of quarantine-wear! So I broke out my leopard Jimmy Choos and my Fendi peekaboo. This bag continues to be EVERYTHING.
> View attachment 4959463
> 
> 
> Then for running to Trader Joe’s to get wine, I went for another date night bag. This is like an $80 crystal bag I got from Nordstrom prior to a Vegas trip and I’ve only worn it twice I think. Super fun tho. My outfit totally doesn’t go with it but that’s the point of the bag challenge right?
> View attachment 4959465



The Fendi bag and Jimmy Choo are perfect together! And I love your boots in the second pic! And the fun bag! Thanks for sharing! I want a Monster Peek-a-Boo...


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get it.  Even though our offer was better.


Oh, I'm so sorry! It's going to be hard to find a house that tops it.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Ah, the universe was teasing me today. I had to pass on 7 (!!!) bags!
> 
> I had a blood test scheduled and the lab is near the mall with all my favourite stores, so I figured I'd pop in for a quick browse, given that it was just after opening time and there wouldn't be too many people around.
> 
> Bag #1- A Hammitt Bag in blue with silver hardware. Literally the specs I had on my wishlist for my next Hammitt purchase, and 50% off!
> But, the shade of blue didn't wow me, and if I'm to add a 4th from them it has to be perfect, so I passed on it.
> 
> Then I stopped in at Coach. I have been wanting a yellow bag from them and had discovered that they released the 'Coach Originals' line last year (a collection that had totally passed me by ). Well, all the bags from that line that I had been eyeing up online were available today at 60% off!
> Bag #2- The Turnlock Shoulder bag in green
> Bags 3 & 4- The Geometric Zip that I almost ordered online in both Mango and White
> Bag #5- The Snakeskin turnlock lunchbox pouch that I went all the way to the tills with before stopping myself. This one was really lush!
> 
> Then I passed by Aspinal of London and saw their holographic bag from last year was on sale (bag # 6. Did the universe have nothing better to do today than mess with my head?)
> There was only one piece left, discounted by 60% due to it being old stock. It was on my wishlist last year but I wasn't sure on the size, so I had crossed it off. Now here it was tempting me all over again. The leather is great but I stuck to my resolve. Another shopper snapped it up after I put it down and ran off to the tills with it.
> 
> Finally, bag #7: the one that physically hurt me to leave behind! A gorgeous goatskin Maison Margiela glam slam bag! I've never handled one in real life and this bag is truly divine! It was also discounted. I had to really think this one through. I was gagging for it.
> Can I afford it? _Just_ about.
> Do I love it? Yes, yes, yes!
> Does it make sense to buy it? Sigh, no.
> 
> Whilst I gave myself permission to let in 1 bag this year, I didn't think it would be one at this price point. It would be the most expensive bag purchase I've ever made. During a pandemic. Whilst I'm not currently working.
> Besides, it was larger than I normally carry, and seemed more of an event bag than one I could style more casually. Again, the pandemic means I won't be going to a theatre, art gallery or the ballet anytime soon; and I certainly won't carry this bag into a new workplace (assuming my next job isn't virtual)...._Le sigh!_
> After whispering sweet nothings into this bag's ear for several minutes , I gently set it down and _slowly_ walked away.
> Hardest decision I've made to date (in relation to bags, anyway). It was so tempting! It's luscious. A real work of art. But I had to be rational and remind myself that I can't own everything I like. Hopefully someone else will snap it up and enjoy it.
> When life is more normal and I have started the next chapter of mine, when hopefully I'm working full-time again and have more stability in my health and my career, then- if I still want it- I can add it into my collection. It's not like they'll stop producing their most iconic bag. I can wait to get it sometime down the line.
> 
> After all that ordeal I treated myself to an extra strong coffee as I daydreamed about running back to the beloved glam slam and hugging it all the way home.
> 
> I'm successfully shopping my own but, nobody told me it would be this hard!



I am in awe of your self discipline and will power! Very impressive! I have a couple Glam Slam style bags (camera and bowling), and adore them! I'm so impressed you were able to pass one up! And Aspinal of London is such a wonderful brand! Yes, the universe was really messing with your head today. I found my second MM Glam Slam on Yoox.com , for 60% off. And they seem to have old stock - that's no longer available anywhere else (why it's so cheap). So you can keep looking there even after a style or color is discontinued, and maybe find it.


----------



## JenJBS

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get it.  Even though our offer was better.



I'm so sorry.


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Lovely bag and so nice to see the cheery colour!
> 
> Wowza, I love the bag and the scarf looks beautiful on you! I hope the trip to your grandparents’ house went well.
> 
> Thanks dear keodi.
> 
> Thank you missie.
> 
> I’m glad your eye recovered well! Love your Emery and the colour.
> 
> This looks like an art magazine picture! Beautiful bag and table!



Thanks! Leaving for the grandparents on Monday.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Well, I ended up finding fabric for living room curtains yesterday and brought it home. Cancelled the order on the other ones. I cut and hung them, swapped out/repurposed stuff I already had, added more color to the paintings over the sofa, painted the lamp bases. I have done as much as I can with what I have...will buy new covers for the throw pillows (all different colors) and I am not completely happy with what’s on the mantle shape-wise, but like the colors. Not sure about the painting on the fireplace wall...might buy or paint something with more color in it. The first 3 are before, the next 3 after. The foyer is basically the same with minor swap outs.


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I ended up finding fabric for living room curtains yesterday and brought it home. Cancelled the order on the other ones. I cut and hung them, swapped out/repurposed stuff I already had, added more color to the paintings over the sofa, painted the lamp bases. I have done as much as I can with what I have...will buy new covers for the throw pillows (all different colors) and I am not completely happy with what’s on the mantle shape-wise, but like the colors. Not sure about the painting on the fireplace wall...might buy or paint something with more color in it. The first 3 are before, the next 3 after. The foyer is basically the same with minor swap outs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959874
> View attachment 4959875
> View attachment 4959876
> View attachment 4959877
> View attachment 4959878
> View attachment 4959879
> View attachment 4959881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959880


I love the stained glass pieces.  You are a true lover of color, and know how to use it to advantage. You've made such a peaceful and calming retreat!!! Beautiful and mesmerizing!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I ended up finding fabric for living room curtains yesterday and brought it home. Cancelled the order on the other ones. I cut and hung them, swapped out/repurposed stuff I already had, added more color to the paintings over the sofa, painted the lamp bases. I have done as much as I can with what I have...will buy new covers for the throw pillows (all different colors) and I am not completely happy with what’s on the mantle shape-wise, but like the colors. Not sure about the painting on the fireplace wall...might buy or paint something with more color in it. The first 3 are before, the next 3 after. The foyer is basically the same with minor swap outs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959874
> View attachment 4959875
> View attachment 4959876
> View attachment 4959877
> View attachment 4959878
> View attachment 4959879
> View attachment 4959881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959880


I love the stained glass panels!


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get it.  Even though our offer was better.


Am so sorry! Is it possible that the other offer will fall through? That can happen in NY for certain types of transactions.
@More bags, i love your color choices and style! 
@BowieFan1971, your living room looks beautiful! I love stained glass too! What are you thinking for the mantle? Drive safely to your grandparents! Hugs


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Am so sorry! Is it possible that the other offer will fall through? That can happen in NY for certain types of transactions.
> @More bags, i love your color choices and style!
> @BowieFan1971, your living room looks beautiful! I love stained glass too! What are you thinking for the mantle? Drive safely to your grandparents! Hugs


Just need some ceramic pieces that are some different shapes/sizes. Like a solid color piece to replace the two toned blue and white. The basic concept that’s there is good, but needs fine tuned. And brighter color candles.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I ended up finding fabric for living room curtains yesterday and brought it home. Cancelled the order on the other ones. I cut and hung them, swapped out/repurposed stuff I already had, added more color to the paintings over the sofa, painted the lamp bases. I have done as much as I can with what I have...will buy new covers for the throw pillows (all different colors) and I am not completely happy with what’s on the mantle shape-wise, but like the colors. Not sure about the painting on the fireplace wall...might buy or paint something with more color in it. The first 3 are before, the next 3 after. The foyer is basically the same with minor swap outs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959874
> View attachment 4959875
> View attachment 4959876
> View attachment 4959877
> View attachment 4959878
> View attachment 4959879
> View attachment 4959881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959880


Nicely done! Did you do the original painting of the trees as well? Very cool! You have a lovely home.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Yesterday was bags 18 and 19 for the month.
> 
> In the morning I felt like being fabulous. So tired of quarantine-wear! So I broke out my leopard Jimmy Choos and my Fendi peekaboo. This bag continues to be EVERYTHING.
> View attachment 4959463
> 
> 
> Then for running to Trader Joe’s to get wine, I went for another date night bag. This is like an $80 crystal bag I got from Nordstrom prior to a Vegas trip and I’ve only worn it twice I think. Super fun tho. My outfit totally doesn’t go with it but that’s the point of the bag challenge right?
> View attachment 4959465


I love your bags and that you are doing this challenge. It is making a boring January way more fun.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> i love Maison Margiela, but find that the designs I love most are too ironic for my own personal use. I found your back and forth dialogue very inspiring and Congratulations on holding steadfast!
> 
> I saw this article entitled Getting Rid of Stuff; How to Declutter Quickly  (with this quote, everything you buy makes each thing you own a little less valuable. I thought of your post which I am positive I will return to again ans again! Hugs
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/15/at-home/newsletter.html?referringSource=articleShare
> 
> @Jereni, I love your sequined bag! It’s perfect for any occasion! I think you rock all of your action pics!
> 
> @Lake Effect, Id love to see pics of the denim jumpsuit too!


Great article! Going to try this.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Most of my mulberry collection copes okay with some rain. Has to where I live!! I wouldn’t take out the NVT leather bags but the others are ok. I keep them well Colloni waterproof spray and gel treated! If it’s really wet and I’m just dog walking I stick to my Kate Spade nylon bags though.


Thanks! I don't have the spray but I do have the gel. I will try to break out the NVT SBS next week weather permitting.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thank you! I'll share how it came out on the various(probably too many!) items I'm having monogramed.


I am looking forward to seeing the barrington tote. My friend swears by hers.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get it.  Even though our offer was better.


I am so sorry.


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Yesterday was bags 18 and 19 for the month.
> 
> In the morning I felt like being fabulous. So tired of quarantine-wear! So I broke out my leopard Jimmy Choos and my Fendi peekaboo. This bag continues to be EVERYTHING.
> View attachment 4959463
> 
> 
> Then for running to Trader Joe’s to get wine, I went for another date night bag. This is like an $80 crystal bag I got from Nordstrom prior to a Vegas trip and I’ve only worn it twice I think. Super fun tho. My outfit totally doesn’t go with it but that’s the point of the bag challenge right?
> View attachment 4959465


I think it looks great! And perfect for Trader Joes. In my neighborhood the ladies who shop there pay NO attention to anyone but themselves, so you could just sparkle on by!


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am not completely happy with what’s on the mantle shape-wise, but like the colors. Not sure about the painting on the fireplace wall...might buy or paint something with more color in it


@BowieFan1971, re shapes on the mantle, have you tried reorienting the mirror on the mantle horizontally so that it might  capture more light from the bank of side doors and reflect the tree duo of paintings across the way? A horizontal mirror would also echo the shapes along that wall (the fireplace, screen and small painting). Some decor sites even stack and overlap mirrors of different sizes. When in doubt, I go large, but that’s just me  hugs


----------



## msd_bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I ended up finding fabric for living room curtains yesterday and brought it home. Cancelled the order on the other ones. I cut and hung them, swapped out/repurposed stuff I already had, added more color to the paintings over the sofa, painted the lamp bases. I have done as much as I can with what I have...will buy new covers for the throw pillows (all different colors) and I am not completely happy with what’s on the mantle shape-wise, but like the colors. Not sure about the painting on the fireplace wall...might buy or paint something with more color in it. The first 3 are before, the next 3 after. The foyer is basically the same with minor swap outs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959874
> View attachment 4959875
> View attachment 4959876
> View attachment 4959877
> View attachment 4959878
> View attachment 4959879
> View attachment 4959881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959880


Those stained glass are pretty!! Your house is really charming and gives a peaceful vibe.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Nicely done! Did you do the original painting of the trees as well? Very cool! You have a lovely home.


Thanks!
I couldn’t find what I wanted at a reasonable price so I took 2 basic $20 canvas print of some trees and painted on it to add color and interest. Yesterday I added some more paint to make it a fall scene instead of a spring/summer so I had more color. I like the trees to mirror the view from the sliding doors.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @BowieFan1971, re shapes on the mantle, have you tried reorienting the mirror on the mantle horizontally so that it might  capture more light from the bank of side doors and reflect the tree duo of paintings across the way? A horizontal mirror would also echo the shapes along that wall (the fireplace, screen and small painting). Some decor sites even stack and overlap mirrors of different sizes. When in doubt, I go large, but that’s just me  hugs


I could try it and see what it looks like...I oriented to that way to try to fill the height of the wall a bit. Worth a try...

Edit- tried it, juggled stuff around. Still need different color candles, but I think it works. Only thing about the mirror taller...it gets some of thewhite ceiling. I may look for an inexpensive bigger square or even round mirror. Still need new bright color candles or even some colorful candlesticks. And a new piece of artwork.

oh...the TV usually goes in front of the fireplace hole and the rocker where the TV is, but we have been using the fireplace, so....


----------



## missie1

Jereni said:


> Yesterday was bags 18 and 19 for the month.
> 
> In the morning I felt like being fabulous. So tired of quarantine-wear! So I broke out my leopard Jimmy Choos and my Fendi peekaboo. This bag continues to be EVERYTHING.
> View attachment 4959463
> 
> 
> Then for running to Trader Joe’s to get wine, I went for another date night bag. This is like an $80 crystal bag I got from Nordstrom prior to a Vegas trip and I’ve only worn it twice I think. Super fun tho. My outfit totally doesn’t go with it but that’s the point of the bag challenge right?
> View attachment 4959465


I love the Fendi Peekaboo.  It’s such a great color and perfect with your choos


----------



## missie1

jblended said:


> Ah, the universe was teasing me today. I had to pass on 7 (!!!) bags!
> 
> I had a blood test scheduled and the lab is near the mall with all my favourite stores, so I figured I'd pop in for a quick browse, given that it was just after opening time and there wouldn't be too many people around.
> 
> Bag #1- A Hammitt Bag in blue with silver hardware. Literally the specs I had on my wishlist for my next Hammitt purchase, and 50% off!
> But, the shade of blue didn't wow me, and if I'm to add a 4th from them it has to be perfect, so I passed on it.
> 
> Then I stopped in at Coach. I have been wanting a yellow bag from them and had discovered that they released the 'Coach Originals' line last year (a collection that had totally passed me by ). Well, all the bags from that line that I had been eyeing up online were available today at 60% off!
> Bag #2- The Turnlock Shoulder bag in green
> Bags 3 & 4- The Geometric Zip that I almost ordered online in both Mango and White
> Bag #5- The Snakeskin turnlock lunchbox pouch that I went all the way to the tills with before stopping myself. This one was really lush!
> 
> Then I passed by Aspinal of London and saw their holographic bag from last year was on sale (bag # 6. Did the universe have nothing better to do today than mess with my head?)
> There was only one piece left, discounted by 60% due to it being old stock. It was on my wishlist last year but I wasn't sure on the size, so I had crossed it off. Now here it was tempting me all over again. The leather is great but I stuck to my resolve. Another shopper snapped it up after I put it down and ran off to the tills with it.
> 
> Finally, bag #7: the one that physically hurt me to leave behind! A gorgeous goatskin Maison Margiela glam slam bag! I've never handled one in real life and this bag is truly divine! It was also discounted. I had to really think this one through. I was gagging for it.
> Can I afford it? _Just_ about.
> Do I love it? Yes, yes, yes!
> Does it make sense to buy it? Sigh, no.
> 
> Whilst I gave myself permission to let in 1 bag this year, I didn't think it would be one at this price point. It would be the most expensive bag purchase I've ever made. During a pandemic. Whilst I'm not currently working.
> Besides, it was larger than I normally carry, and seemed more of an event bag than one I could style more casually. Again, the pandemic means I won't be going to a theatre, art gallery or the ballet anytime soon; and I certainly won't carry this bag into a new workplace (assuming my next job isn't virtual)...._Le sigh!_
> After whispering sweet nothings into this bag's ear for several minutes , I gently set it down and _slowly_ walked away.
> Hardest decision I've made to date (in relation to bags, anyway). It was so tempting! It's luscious. A real work of art. But I had to be rational and remind myself that I can't own everything I like. Hopefully someone else will snap it up and enjoy it.
> When life is more normal and I have started the next chapter of mine, when hopefully I'm working full-time again and have more stability in my health and my career, then- if I still want it- I can add it into my collection. It's not like they'll stop producing their most iconic bag. I can wait to get it sometime down the line.
> 
> After all that ordeal I treated myself to an extra strong coffee as I daydreamed about running back to the beloved glam slam and hugging it all the way home.
> 
> I'm successfully shopping my own but, nobody told me it would be this hard!


Great job on self restraint and sticking to your bag goals.  It’s so hard to walk away and not go for the sale.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Feeling rather chuffed with myself.

Saw a vintage bag online which I thought ticked all of my boxes. Great condition, colour and size I don’t own, fantastic price, and produced in my birth year. Promptly ordered it and thought it could take the place of one of the two bags I planned to purchase this year.

It arrived, I opened it and felt underwhelmed. Pre-2021 Hazzelnut would have kept it anyway and made it work, but I’ve decided to send it back. If I don’t love it, why keep it?

It is lovely though, but just doesn’t work with my body shape or wardrobe.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hazzelnut said:


> Feeling rather chuffed with myself.
> 
> Saw a vintage bag online which I thought ticked all of my boxes. Great condition, colour and size I don’t own, fantastic price, and produced in my birth year. Promptly ordered it and thought it could take the place of one of the two bags I planned to purchase this year.
> 
> It arrived, I opened it and felt underwhelmed. Pre-2021 Hazzelnut would have kept it anyway and made it work, but I’ve decided to send it back. If I don’t love it, why keep it?
> 
> It is lovely though, but just doesn’t work with my body shape or wardrobe.


Knowing yourself and what works....priceless.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I found the solution on my own screened porch! I started looking up candleholders and remembered I had this! Going to put colored votives in it...or white votives wrapped in colored paper if I can’t find them. Red, blue, orange, green, yellow....just like the pillow covers I ordered on Amazon.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> I carried another bag to my followup appointment with the eye doctor. It's a Coach Emery. My eye has recovered nicely.
> 
> View attachment 4958992


Yay! I'm so happy to hear you're doing better! The colour on this Coach Emery bag is beautiful!


jblended said:


> Ah, the universe was teasing me today. I had to pass on 7 (!!!) bags!
> 
> I had a blood test scheduled and the lab is near the mall with all my favourite stores, so I figured I'd pop in for a quick browse, given that it was just after opening time and there wouldn't be too many people around.
> 
> Bag #1- A Hammitt Bag in blue with silver hardware. Literally the specs I had on my wishlist for my next Hammitt purchase, and 50% off!
> But, the shade of blue didn't wow me, and if I'm to add a 4th from them it has to be perfect, so I passed on it.
> 
> Then I stopped in at Coach. I have been wanting a yellow bag from them and had discovered that they released the 'Coach Originals' line last year (a collection that had totally passed me by ). Well, all the bags from that line that I had been eyeing up online were available today at 60% off!
> Bag #2- The Turnlock Shoulder bag in green
> Bags 3 & 4- The Geometric Zip that I almost ordered online in both Mango and White
> Bag #5- The Snakeskin turnlock lunchbox pouch that I went all the way to the tills with before stopping myself. This one was really lush!
> 
> Then I passed by Aspinal of London and saw their holographic bag from last year was on sale (bag # 6. Did the universe have nothing better to do today than mess with my head?)
> There was only one piece left, discounted by 60% due to it being old stock. It was on my wishlist last year but I wasn't sure on the size, so I had crossed it off. Now here it was tempting me all over again. The leather is great but I stuck to my resolve. Another shopper snapped it up after I put it down and ran off to the tills with it.
> 
> Finally, bag #7: the one that physically hurt me to leave behind! A gorgeous goatskin Maison Margiela glam slam bag! I've never handled one in real life and this bag is truly divine! It was also discounted. I had to really think this one through. I was gagging for it.
> Can I afford it? _Just_ about.
> Do I love it? Yes, yes, yes!
> Does it make sense to buy it? Sigh, no.
> 
> Whilst I gave myself permission to let in 1 bag this year, I didn't think it would be one at this price point. It would be the most expensive bag purchase I've ever made. During a pandemic. Whilst I'm not currently working.
> Besides, it was larger than I normally carry, and seemed more of an event bag than one I could style more casually. Again, the pandemic means I won't be going to a theatre, art gallery or the ballet anytime soon; and I certainly won't carry this bag into a new workplace (assuming my next job isn't virtual)...._Le sigh!_
> After whispering sweet nothings into this bag's ear for several minutes , I gently set it down and _slowly_ walked away.
> Hardest decision I've made to date (in relation to bags, anyway). It was so tempting! It's luscious. A real work of art. But I had to be rational and remind myself that I can't own everything I like. Hopefully someone else will snap it up and enjoy it.
> When life is more normal and I have started the next chapter of mine, when hopefully I'm working full-time again and have more stability in my health and my career, then- if I still want it- I can add it into my collection. It's not like they'll stop producing their most iconic bag. I can wait to get it sometime down the line.
> 
> After all that ordeal I treated myself to an extra strong coffee as I daydreamed about running back to the beloved glam slam and hugging it all the way home.
> 
> I'm successfully shopping my own but, nobody told me it would be this hard!


I admire your willpower! good job on resisting the urge to buy!  


SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get it.  Even though our offer was better.


I'm really sorry to hear you didn't get it. I hope something better is around the corner!


indiaink said:


> I love the stained glass pieces.  You are a true lover of color, and know how to use it to advantage. You've made such a peaceful and calming retreat!!! Beautiful and mesmerizing!


I agree @BowieFan1971 you have a beautiful home!


----------



## JenJBS

Hazzelnut said:


> Feeling rather chuffed with myself.
> 
> Saw a vintage bag online which I thought ticked all of my boxes. Great condition, colour and size I don’t own, fantastic price, and produced in my birth year. Promptly ordered it and thought it could take the place of one of the two bags I planned to purchase this year.
> 
> It arrived, I opened it and felt underwhelmed. Pre-2021 Hazzelnut would have kept it anyway and made it work, but I’ve decided to send it back. If I don’t love it, why keep it?
> 
> It is lovely though, but just doesn’t work with my body shape or wardrobe.



Good for you! So important to know what works for your body and your wardrobe.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> I found the solution on my own screened porch! I started looking up candleholders and remembered I had this! Going to put colored votives in it...or white votives wrapped in colored paper if I can’t find them. Red, blue, orange, green, yellow....just like the pillow covers I ordered on Amazon.
> View attachment 4960586


Love this! It’s so wonderful when we realize we have already have stuff that can be put to a different use


----------



## Hazzelnut

JenJBS said:


> Good for you! So important to know what works for your body and your wardrobe.



Thank you! Decision was locked down by showing my partner. Usually he’s super encouraging of my bag purchases (nice to have a cheerleader, even if it’s bad for my wallet), and is a good sounding board to talk about leather and colour. Apparently this one was so unHazzelnut that he didn’t know how to react, so he just looked at me blankly with faint panic trying to work out what to say. Bless him!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

dcooney4 said:


> I am so sorry.


Thanks


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

keodi said:


> I'm really sorry to hear you didn't get it. I hope something better is around the corner!


We are trying for a house in East Cobb today. It has multiple offers on it because it has a pool, top schools and a fully finished full kitchen two bedroom private in law apartment in the basement with separate entrance and it's on a quiet residential street in a lovely, safe subdivision with a big sense of community. But the backyard pales in comparison with the west cobb house I had let myself get attached to.  But there will be tons of offers on it after the open house today so we don't have a bigchance of getting it. And we will be back to square one.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We are trying for a house in East Cobb today. It has multiple offers on it because it has a pool, top schools and a fully finished full kitchen two bedroom private in law apartment in the basement with separate entrance and it's on a quiet residential street in a lovely, safe subdivision with a big sense of community. But the backyard pales in comparison with the west cobb house I had let myself get attached to.  But there will be tons of offers on it after the open house today so we don't have a bigchance of getting it. And we will be back to square one.


You never know....fingers crossed.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> The Fendi bag and Jimmy Choo are perfect together! And I love your boots in the second pic! And the fun bag! Thanks for sharing! I want a Monster Peek-a-Boo...



Thank you! You should definitely get a Monster Peek-a-Boo. I’ve considered getting a Monster baguette before. I swear when it comes to the handbag world, Fendi is having more fun than anyone. 



dcooney4 said:


> I love your bags and that you are doing this challenge. It is making a boring January way more fun.



That’s very kind of you, thank you. I really appreciate that there’s a place where I can geek out about doing a challenge like this. 



momasaurus said:


> I think it looks great! And perfect for Trader Joes. In my neighborhood the ladies who shop there pay NO attention to anyone but themselves, so you could just sparkle on by!



Ha! I am now going to use the phrase ‘sparkle on by’ in EVERY POSSIBLE CONVERSATION. That’s awesome.



missie1 said:


> I love the Fendi Peekaboo.  It’s such a great color and perfect with your choos



Thank you!



Hazzelnut said:


> Thank you! Decision was locked down by showing my partner. Usually he’s super encouraging of my bag purchases (nice to have a cheerleader, even if it’s bad for my wallet), and is a good sounding board to talk about leather and colour. Apparently this one was so unHazzelnut that he didn’t know how to react, so he just looked at me blankly with faint panic trying to work out what to say. Bless him!



Your partner sounds awesome! I love that he will provide feedback on your bag decisions. My husband is also great about this. He’s big into watches so he ‘gets’ my handbag obsession and offers really balanced critiques about things I’m considering. Although once he did talk me out of a tweed Chanel by saying it looked like the kind of old sofa that a person wouldn’t even be able to get Good Will to take for free.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> You never know....fingers crossed.


Thanks!


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> You never know....fingers crossed.


I agree! @SouthernPurseGal good luck today!


----------



## Hazzelnut

Jereni said:


> Your partner sounds awesome! I love that he will provide feedback on your bag decisions. My husband is also great about this. He’s big into watches so he ‘gets’ my handbag obsession and offers really balanced critiques about things I’m considering. Although once he did talk me out of a tweed Chanel by saying it looked like the kind of old sofa that a person wouldn’t even be able to get Good Will to take for free.



He is, I’m very lucky. Your husband sounds great, sometimes we need balanced critiques (especially when the heart takes over the head!).

That’s hilarious! Last month my partner talked me out of a pre-loved pale pink fabric Chanel, but just this weekend has been encouraging me to get the new purple tweed Chanel which has stolen my heart. Poor man has had to listen to me talk/debate about it for days!


----------



## Bethwithabagproblem

Advice needed, please!

I bought a lovely YSL Mini Lou camera bag in asphalt (gray) with silver hardware last Fall. It has barely been out of the dust bag. Never been used. I’m contemplating what to do about this bag. I bought it from Nordstrom, so I can still return it or I can sell to FP. Right now it seems so impractical given the covid situation and I’m having a hard time imagining an appropriate time to bring her out.
Pros- it’s beautiful, it’s neutral, unlikely to go out of style (?), I got it during a YSL sale maybe 15% off. It has since had a price increase
Cons- it’s not getting used, it’s a tiny bag, it’s dressy for my lifestyle

Any helpful hints on whether to keep or not? Thanks in advance.


----------



## whateve

Bethwithabagproblem said:


> Advice needed, please!
> 
> I bought a lovely YSL Mini Lou camera bag in asphalt (gray) with silver hardware last Fall. It has barely been out of the dust bag. Never been used. I’m contemplating what to do about this bag. I bought it from Nordstrom, so I can still return it or I can sell to FP. Right now it seems so impractical given the covid situation and I’m having a hard time imagining an appropriate time to bring her out.
> Pros- it’s beautiful, it’s neutral, unlikely to go out of style (?), I got it during a YSL sale maybe 15% off. It has since had a price increase
> Cons- it’s not getting used, it’s a tiny bag, it’s dressy for my lifestyle
> 
> Any helpful hints on whether to keep or not? Thanks in advance.


I would return it. No hassle and you get all your money back.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Thank you! You should definitely get a Monster Peek-a-Boo. I’ve considered getting a Monster baguette before. I swear when it comes to the handbag world, Fendi is having more fun than anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s very kind of you, thank you. I really appreciate that there’s a place where I can geek out about doing a challenge like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! I am now going to use the phrase ‘sparkle on by’ in EVERY POSSIBLE CONVERSATION. That’s awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Your partner sounds awesome! I love that he will provide feedback on your bag decisions. My husband is also great about this. He’s big into watches so he ‘gets’ my handbag obsession and offers really balanced critiques about things I’m considering. Although once he did talk me out of a tweed Chanel by saying it looked like the kind of old sofa that a person wouldn’t even be able to get Good Will to take for free.


My DH once talked me out of a seasonal Chanel by saying it looked like it came from Walmart.


----------



## indiaink

Bethwithabagproblem said:


> Advice needed, please!
> 
> I bought a lovely YSL Mini Lou camera bag in asphalt (gray) with silver hardware last Fall. It has barely been out of the dust bag. Never been used. I’m contemplating what to do about this bag. I bought it from Nordstrom, so I can still return it or I can sell to FP. Right now it seems so impractical given the covid situation and I’m having a hard time imagining an appropriate time to bring her out.
> Pros- it’s beautiful, it’s neutral, unlikely to go out of style (?), I got it during a YSL sale maybe 15% off. It has since had a price increase
> Cons- it’s not getting used, it’s a tiny bag, it’s dressy for my lifestyle
> 
> Any helpful hints on whether to keep or not? Thanks in advance.


Your "Con" list spelled it out succinctly - it's time to go back.

FP won't give you what you paid, so rather than lose money, I'd return it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hi Everyone  I’ve missed bag chatting with all of you!

Short Update: 2020 was emotionally very hard on me. Mr. Sparkle has had health issues that have kept me worried about him (no Covid thankfully). And, with the lockdown, I’ve missed seeing my children, visiting clients and going on vacations. I remind myself daily that relatively speaking I’m lucky compared to many. But... it’s still been hard.

2021 seems to be much better. Mr. Sparkle is doing well and I accepted a position that I’m deliriously excited about. Let’s hope I can see my babies soon. The minute we can travel - family trip it is!

I haven’t been interested in buying anything when I can’t use what I have. Plus I *really* don’t like current styles from my faves - Dior & Chanel.  So, no new handbags in 14 months!

I did buy a couple pair of shoes from the holiday sales at Saks (Valentino Rockstud strappy high heeled sandals and Aquazurra wedges) but that’s pretty much it for the year.

In 2021 I’ll likely buy more shoes (upgrading my “collection” which is small and unremarkable compared to most on tPF. Lol!) I also have jewelry on my list. (I sold quite a bit that I never wore last year.) The only handbag I want is a replacement for the Chanel tote I sold bc it was too heavy.

So, that’s me! I’ll try to do better in participating and cheering everyone on.


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> My DH once talked me out of a seasonal Chanel by saying it looked like it came from Walmart.


... and I'll just bet you could never unsee that ...


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ll add some since I’m late

Sparkle’s 2021 Goals:

• Extend 100% success rate metric to  all meaningful wardrobe purchases - handbags, shoes, jewelry.
• Purchase no more than 3 bags: black tote, gold WOC and serindipity bag.
• Wear 5 least used bags at least 4 times this year (presuming quarantine lifts by June.)
• Buy no more than 4 pieces of jewelry.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I would return it. No hassle and you get all your money back.


@Bethwithabagproblem , I came back to edit my response. . .
+1, you will find something else that is perfect when the time is right  Although, it’s classic, a smaller size and was 15% off the old price, so if you think you might wear it in the future. . . I’ve been in the situation where I got rid of someth8ng too quickly and then *had to buy it again at a higher price Bc I realized it was perfect after all. *
Hi @Sparkletastic! Glad Mr. Sparkle is doing well and congrats on your new position! Love Valentino and Aquazurra!  I always meant to go back and check if you restyled your tennis bracelet; when you mentioned jewelry above, I remembered yours — in the style of Shlumberger! happy New Year!
@BowieFan1971, love your new scarf! H scarves can sometimes lead to other slippery slopes . . . .  Do pls consider posting an action pic in SOTD!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bethwithabagproblem said:


> Advice needed, please!
> 
> I bought a lovely YSL Mini Lou camera bag in asphalt (gray) with silver hardware last Fall. It has barely been out of the dust bag. Never been used. I’m contemplating what to do about this bag. I bought it from Nordstrom, so I can still return it or I can sell to FP. Right now it seems so impractical given the covid situation and I’m having a hard time imagining an appropriate time to bring her out.
> Pros- it’s beautiful, it’s neutral, unlikely to go out of style (?), I got it during a YSL sale maybe 15% off. It has since had a price increase
> Cons- it’s not getting used, it’s a tiny bag, it’s dressy for my lifestyle
> 
> Any helpful hints on whether to keep or not? Thanks in advance.


Return it. If it’s too small and too dressy for how you live, you won’t use it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hermès Fleur de Lotus. Saw it on Poshmark for $100. Has a small tear on a corner I can easily fix. Thought about it for 5-5 days and love the colors for me, so I bought it. Should arrive this week. Used credit from a few small sales on PM and some surprise birthday money.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Down the rabbit hole I go...never say never.


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hermès Fleur de Lotus. Saw it on Poshmark for $100. Has a small tear on a corner I can easily fix. Thought about it for 5-5 days and love the colors for me, so I bought it. Should arrive this week. Used credit from a few small sales on PM and some surprise birthday money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961061
> 
> 
> Down the rabbit hole I go...never say never.


I actually saw a Ceramique Ottomane in lavender and aubergine with a small tear on Posh, and thought about mentioning it to you - and then I remembered you were avoiding the H slippery slope...

I think your new scarf is gorgeous!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> I actually saw a Ceramique Ottomane in lavender and aubergine with a small tear on Posh, and thought about mentioning it to you - and then I remembered you were avoiding the H slippery slope...
> 
> I think your new scarf is gorgeous!


Thanks! I will check it out, though purples are typically not flattering for me.

edit- checked it out...pretty but would bring out my dark under eye circles. They do have a new listing for a Brides de Gala in red and orange for $100. A few small stains. Very striking!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Nice to see you @Sparkletastic and lovely scarf @BowieFan1971 !
They already had accepted an offer earlier this week. Our offer is a backup offer now.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I ended up finding fabric for living room curtains yesterday and brought it home. Cancelled the order on the other ones. I cut and hung them, swapped out/repurposed stuff I already had, added more color to the paintings over the sofa, painted the lamp bases. I have done as much as I can with what I have...will buy new covers for the throw pillows (all different colors) and I am not completely happy with what’s on the mantle shape-wise, but like the colors. Not sure about the painting on the fireplace wall...might buy or paint something with more color in it. The first 3 are before, the next 3 after. The foyer is basically the same with minor swap outs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959874
> View attachment 4959875
> View attachment 4959876
> View attachment 4959877
> View attachment 4959878
> View attachment 4959879
> View attachment 4959881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959880


Beautiful use of colour, it’s a warm, inviting space. I love your stained glass panels.


880 said:


> @More bags, i love your color choices and style!


Thanks for your sweet words @880! 



Bethwithabagproblem said:


> Cons- it’s not getting used, it’s a tiny bag, it’s dressy for my lifestyle


Another vote for return.



BowieFan1971 said:


> Hermès Fleur de Lotus. Saw it on Poshmark for $100. Has a small tear on a corner I can easily fix. Thought about it for 5-5 days and love the colors for me, so I bought it. Should arrive this week. Used credit from a few small sales on PM and some surprise birthday money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961061
> 
> 
> Down the rabbit hole I go...never say never.


Beautiful choice @BowieFan1971!

@SouthernPurseGal I am sorry you didn’t get the colourful house. I hope something better comes your way!

@Sparkletastic Welcome back, it‘s good to see you here. I am glad Mr. Sparkle’s health is improving. Congratulations on your new job!


Sparkletastic said:


> I’ll add some since I’m late
> 
> Sparkle’s 2021 Goals:
> 
> • Extend 100% success rate metric to  all meaningful wardrobe purchases - handbags, shoes, jewelry.
> • Purchase no more than 3 bags: black tote, gold WOC and serindipity bag.
> • Wear 5 least used bags at least 4 times this year (presuming quarantine lifts by June.)
> • Buy no more than 4 pieces of jewelry.


Great goals!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

More bags said:


> @SouthernPurseGal I am sorry you didn’t get the colourful house. I hope something better comes your way!


Thank you so much.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ll add some since I’m late
> 
> Sparkle’s 2021 Goals:
> 
> • Extend 100% success rate metric to  all meaningful wardrobe purchases - handbags, shoes, jewelry.
> • Purchase no more than 3 bags: black tote, gold WOC and serindipity bag.
> • Wear 5 least used bags at least 4 times this year (presuming quarantine lifts by June.)
> • Buy no more than 4 pieces of jewelry.


Welcome back! So glad Mr. Sparkle is doing so much better. Congrats on the new job.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> I would return it. No hassle and you get all your money back.


I agree! @Bethwithabagproblem I would return it as well, and get your money back.


Sparkletastic said:


> Hi Everyone  I’ve missed bag chatting with all of you!
> 
> Short Update: 2020 was emotionally very hard on me. Mr. Sparkle has had health issues that have kept me worried about him (no Covid thankfully). And, with the lockdown, I’ve missed seeing my children, visiting clients and going on vacations. I remind myself daily that relatively speaking I’m lucky compared to many. But... it’s still been hard.
> 
> 2021 seems to be much better. Mr. Sparkle is doing well and I accepted a position that I’m deliriously excited about. Let’s hope I can see my babies soon. The minute we can travel - family trip it is!
> 
> I haven’t been interested in buying anything when I can’t use what I have. Plus I *really* don’t like current styles from my faves - Dior & Chanel.  So, no new handbags in 14 months!
> 
> I did buy a couple pair of shoes from the holiday sales at Saks (Valentino Rockstud strappy high heeled sandals and Aquazurra wedges) but that’s pretty much it for the year.
> 
> In 2021 I’ll likely buy more shoes (upgrading my “collection” which is small and unremarkable compared to most on tPF. Lol!) I also have jewelry on my list. (I sold quite a bit that I never wore last year.) The only handbag I want is a replacement for the Chanel tote I sold bc it was too heavy.
> 
> So, that’s me! I’ll try to do better in participating and cheering everyone on.


I'm so happy to hear your updates! congratulations on the new job, and i'm glad DH is doing better! I look forward to seeing you on this thread!  


Sparkletastic said:


> I’ll add some since I’m late
> 
> Sparkle’s 2021 Goals:
> 
> • Extend 100% success rate metric to  all meaningful wardrobe purchases - handbags, shoes, jewelry.
> • Purchase no more than 3 bags: black tote, gold WOC and serindipity bag.
> • Wear 5 least used bags at least 4 times this year (presuming quarantine lifts by June.)
> • Buy no more than 4 pieces of jewelry.


Great 2021 goals!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Hermès Fleur de Lotus. Saw it on Poshmark for $100. Has a small tear on a corner I can easily fix. Thought about it for 5-5 days and love the colors for me, so I bought it. Should arrive this week. Used credit from a few small sales on PM and some surprise birthday money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961061
> 
> 
> Down the rabbit hole I go...never say never.


It's beautiful congratulations!


----------



## momasaurus

Hazzelnut said:


> Feeling rather chuffed with myself.
> 
> Saw a vintage bag online which I thought ticked all of my boxes. Great condition, colour and size I don’t own, fantastic price, and produced in my birth year. Promptly ordered it and thought it could take the place of one of the two bags I planned to purchase this year.
> 
> It arrived, I opened it and felt underwhelmed. Pre-2021 Hazzelnut would have kept it anyway and made it work, but I’ve decided to send it back. If I don’t love it, why keep it?
> 
> It is lovely though, but just doesn’t work with my body shape or wardrobe.


Applause!!!


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> My DH once talked me out of a seasonal Chanel by saying it looked like it came from Walmart.


OMG! Hope he doesn't over-use that phrase....! That would send any purchase right back.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi Everyone  I’ve missed bag chatting with all of you!
> 
> Short Update: 2020 was emotionally very hard on me. Mr. Sparkle has had health issues that have kept me worried about him (no Covid thankfully). And, with the lockdown, I’ve missed seeing my children, visiting clients and going on vacations. I remind myself daily that relatively speaking I’m lucky compared to many. But... it’s still been hard.
> 
> 2021 seems to be much better. Mr. Sparkle is doing well and I accepted a position that I’m deliriously excited about. Let’s hope I can see my babies soon. The minute we can travel - family trip it is!
> 
> I haven’t been interested in buying anything when I can’t use what I have. Plus I *really* don’t like current styles from my faves - Dior & Chanel.  So, no new handbags in 14 months!
> 
> I did buy a couple pair of shoes from the holiday sales at Saks (Valentino Rockstud strappy high heeled sandals and Aquazurra wedges) but that’s pretty much it for the year.
> 
> In 2021 I’ll likely buy more shoes (upgrading my “collection” which is small and unremarkable compared to most on tPF. Lol!) I also have jewelry on my list. (I sold quite a bit that I never wore last year.) The only handbag I want is a replacement for the Chanel tote I sold bc it was too heavy.
> 
> So, that’s me! I’ll try to do better in participating and cheering everyone on.


So great to hear from you and to get caught up. Glad Mr. Sparkle's health is not weighing on you so much. Those worries are so heavy. Travel!!! Especially family travel. That's what I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hermès Fleur de Lotus. Saw it on Poshmark for $100. Has a small tear on a corner I can easily fix. Thought about it for 5-5 days and love the colors for me, so I bought it. Should arrive this week. Used credit from a few small sales on PM and some surprise birthday money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961061
> 
> 
> Down the rabbit hole I go...never say never.


I have this same CW and I love it. Also got it very well priced. I hope it works for you!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi Everyone  I’ve missed bag chatting with all of you!
> 
> Short Update: 2020 was emotionally very hard on me. Mr. Sparkle has had health issues that have kept me worried about him (no Covid thankfully). And, with the lockdown, I’ve missed seeing my children, visiting clients and going on vacations. I remind myself daily that relatively speaking I’m lucky compared to many. But... it’s still been hard.
> 
> 2021 seems to be much better. Mr. Sparkle is doing well and I accepted a position that I’m deliriously excited about. Let’s hope I can see my babies soon. The minute we can travel - family trip it is!
> 
> I haven’t been interested in buying anything when I can’t use what I have. Plus I *really* don’t like current styles from my faves - Dior & Chanel.  So, no new handbags in 14 months!
> 
> I did buy a couple pair of shoes from the holiday sales at Saks (Valentino Rockstud strappy high heeled sandals and Aquazurra wedges) but that’s pretty much it for the year.
> 
> In 2021 I’ll likely buy more shoes (upgrading my “collection” which is small and unremarkable compared to most on tPF. Lol!) I also have jewelry on my list. (I sold quite a bit that I never wore last year.) The only handbag I want is a replacement for the Chanel tote I sold bc it was too heavy.
> 
> So, that’s me! I’ll try to do better in participating and cheering everyone on.


Great to see you back here Sparkle!! Hope Mr. S’ health issues improve.  Me and my travel buddies have  the travel itch too, but oh well, can’t do anything about this now.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I know the thread is about controlling our shopping but I feel like I’ve missed a lot.

So, please share photos of your last and / or best handbag acquired last year.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sparkletastic said:


> I know the thread is about controlling our shopping but I feel like I’ve missed a lot.
> 
> So, please share photos of your last and / or best handbag acquired last year.



I’m what they call a value investor. I buy when prices are low and I try to hold for years. (But I try to get them low enough, that I don’t have any regrets when I let things go.) When it was all about the Jumbos, I bought minis.

So in 2020, when everyone is looking for light-weight, easy to sanitize crossbodies, I was buying impractical sparkly minaudieres.

So my best bag of 2020 was found last January, a 1967 Leiber Chatelaine



And the last bag I bought, just under the wire in December, was the adorable Leiber owl in the center:


----------



## More bags

These are gorgeous @Vintage Leather! I am imagining the beautiful gowns you wear them with and the galas and events you will take them to.


----------



## doni

Wishing everyone a great week!



BowieFan1971 said:


> I could try it and see what it looks like...I oriented to that way to try to fill the height of the wall a bit. Worth a try...
> 
> Edit- tried it, juggled stuff around. Still need different color candles, but I think it works. Only thing about the mirror taller...it gets some of thewhite ceiling. I may look for an inexpensive bigger square or even round mirror. Still need new bright color candles or even some colorful candlesticks. And a new piece of artwork.
> 
> oh...the TV usually goes in front of the fireplace hole and the rocker where the TV is, but we have been using the fireplace, so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4960572



Funny, I have a lacquered tray that exact color on my sofa table holding the remote right now. That mantlepiece and height of wall deserve a bigger mirror!



Bethwithabagproblem said:


> Advice needed, please!
> 
> I bought a lovely YSL Mini Lou camera bag in asphalt (gray) with silver hardware last Fall. It has barely been out of the dust bag. Never been used. I’m contemplating what to do about this bag. I bought it from Nordstrom, so I can still return it or I can sell to FP. Right now it seems so impractical given the covid situation and I’m having a hard time imagining an appropriate time to bring her out.
> Pros- it’s beautiful, it’s neutral, unlikely to go out of style (?), I got it during a YSL sale maybe 15% off. It has since had a price increase
> Cons- it’s not getting used, it’s a tiny bag, it’s dressy for my lifestyle
> 
> Any helpful hints on whether to keep or not? Thanks in advance.



If you can still return (as a European is hard for me to get my head around that ),better do and spend the money on something you will enjoy.

That said, I would have thought a mini camera bag was a perfect bag for these times, small and easy to grab to run some errands or wear crossbody for a walk... Plus in gray with silver hw, not too dressy or outrageous (but I take a lambskin Chanel backpack for walks in the woods so what do I know ). But if it doesn’t work for you that is the main thing!



SouthernPurseGal said:


> They already had accepted an offer earlier this week. Our offer is a backup offer now.



Sorry about the house, house hunting is not easy!



Vintage Leather said:


> I’m what they call a value investor. I buy when prices are low and I try to hold for years. (But I try to get them low enough, that I don’t have any regrets when I let things go.) When it was all about the Jumbos, I bought minis.
> 
> So in 2020, when everyone is looking for light-weight, easy to sanitize crossbodies, I was buying impractical sparkly minaudieres.
> 
> So my best bag of 2020 was found last January, a 1967 Leiber Chatelaine
> View attachment 4961666
> 
> 
> And the last bag I bought, just under the wire in December, was the adorable Leiber owl in the center:
> View attachment 4961667



Stunning bags!!!


----------



## Jereni

@Sparkletastic yay so glad you are back!



BowieFan1971 said:


> Hermès Fleur de Lotus. Saw it on Poshmark for $100. Has a small tear on a corner I can easily fix. Thought about it for 5-5 days and love the colors for me, so I bought it. Should arrive this week. Used credit from a few small sales on PM and some surprise birthday money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961061
> 
> 
> Down the rabbit hole I go...never say never.



This scarf is GORGEOUS. The colors! I’m jealous.



Vintage Leather said:


> I’m what they call a value investor. I buy when prices are low and I try to hold for years. (But I try to get them low enough, that I don’t have any regrets when I let things go.) When it was all about the Jumbos, I bought minis.
> 
> So in 2020, when everyone is looking for light-weight, easy to sanitize crossbodies, I was buying impractical sparkly minaudieres.
> 
> So my best bag of 2020 was found last January, a 1967 Leiber Chatelaine
> View attachment 4961666
> 
> 
> And the last bag I bought, just under the wire in December, was the adorable Leiber owl in the center:
> View attachment 4961667



These bags are so special and darling!


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m what they call a value investor. I buy when prices are low and I try to hold for years. (But I try to get them low enough, that I don’t have any regrets when I let things go.) When it was all about the Jumbos, I bought minis.
> 
> So in 2020, when everyone is looking for light-weight, easy to sanitize crossbodies, I was buying impractical sparkly minaudieres.
> 
> So my best bag of 2020 was found last January, a 1967 Leiber Chatelaine
> View attachment 4961666
> 
> 
> And the last bag I bought, just under the wire in December, was the adorable Leiber owl in the center:
> View attachment 4961667


These are stunning! I now need to pick my jaw off the floor.


----------



## baghabitz34

Sparkletastic said:


> I know the thread is about controlling our shopping but I feel like I’ve missed a lot.
> 
> So, please share photos of your last and / or best handbag acquired last year.


One of my surprise favorites from last year.


The Ferragamo Gancini Tote in Nebbiolo. The leather & color are fantastic.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> One of my surprise favorites from last year.
> View attachment 4961742
> 
> The Ferragamo Gancini Tote in Nebbiolo. The leather & color are fantastic.



Ferragamo is seriously underrated! Beautiful bag!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Super impressed with my Barrington gifts st Anne's tote and SLGs which arrived at the same time as a 15% off sale (for Valentine's with code xoxo in case anyone wants to try the shop) so now I need to get the matching travel duffle and laptop bag.


----------



## sherrylynn

my latest bag, large Givenchy ID93. Very under the radar,  but I'm finding it to be super practical. Got it pre-loved at Fashionphile!


----------



## JenJBS

When Behno emailed me a code for 25% off, I caved and bought my birthday present to myself a couple months early... 

A few days ago I put this in my shopping cart, but didn't buy it, and removed it from my shopping cart. That evening they sent an email 'reminding' me of this purse. Today I got another email, reminding me of this purse, and a 25% off promo code. Usually I'm not a fan of a company 'stalking me' with emails if I decide not to buy something; but if they send me a discount code... Suddenly I don't mind at all. 

As for my checklist before buying this year... 1) I checked my closet, and do have another Benho bag in this size and style - but it's green, so the colors aren't even close. And since I have the green bag, I know this size and style work for me. 2) I didn't find this browsing purse/shopping websites, and didn't look at other bags on Behno.com except to see if they had this lovely orchid color in a different style/size. 

Also, a Behno mini Ina in purple is was one of the items on my TPF Wishlist. Plus, it is my (insanely early) birthday present to myself. And that color...


----------



## indiaink

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4961949
> View attachment 4961950
> View attachment 4961951
> 
> 
> Super impressed with my Barrington gifts st Anne's tote and SLGs which arrived at the same time as a 15% off sale (for Valentine's with code xoxo in case anyone wants to try the shop) so now I need to get the matching travel duffle and laptop bag.


@SouthernPurseGal Yeah yeah yeah, but what about those geodes! DH and I collect them - I used to work with a guy who hunted and cut and polished as his hobby.... How many do you have?


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> When Behno emailed me a code for 25% off, I caved and bought my birthday present to myself a couple months early...
> 
> A few days ago I put this in my shopping cart, but didn't buy it, and removed it from my shopping cart. That evening they sent an email 'reminding' me of this purse. Today I got another email, reminding me of this purse, and a 25% off promo code. Usually I'm not a fan of a company 'stalking me' with emails if I decide not to buy something; but if they send me a discount code... Suddenly I don't mind at all.
> 
> As for my checklist before buying this year... 1) I checked my closet, and do have another Benho bag in this size and style - but it's green, so the colors aren't even close. And since I have the green bag, I know this size and style work for me. 2) I didn't find this browsing purse/shopping websites, and didn't look at other bags on Behno.com except to see if they had this lovely orchid color in a different style/size.
> 
> Also, a Behno mini Ina in purple is was one of the items on my TPF Wishlist. Plus, it is my (insanely early) birthday present to myself. And that color...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962027


It's beautiful! Here you are tempting me with this brand again! I still haven't gotten one.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

indiaink said:


> @SouthernPurseGal Yeah yeah yeah, but what about those geodes! DH and I collect them - I used to work with a guy who hunted and cut and polished as his hobby.... How many do you have?


They're my mom's. I'm not sure.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> It's beautiful! Here you are tempting me with this brand again! I still haven't gotten one.



Thank you!   Me, tempting someone...    It is a great brand!  (Not our beloved BV or The Row, but not their prices either...)


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4961949
> View attachment 4961950
> View attachment 4961951
> 
> 
> Super impressed with my Barrington gifts st Anne's tote and SLGs which arrived at the same time as a 15% off sale (for Valentine's with code xoxo in case anyone wants to try the shop) so now I need to get the matching travel duffle and laptop bag.


They look wonderful! So cheerful too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> One of my surprise favorites from last year.
> View attachment 4961742
> 
> The Ferragamo Gancini Tote in Nebbiolo. The leather & color are fantastic.


Love the color.


----------



## jayohwhy

This was my last purchase and I'm still in love a month later. I wanted a big tote to carry all the things for the family. I had tried multiple bags but the juggling was driving me crazy. And yes, a lot of people aren't keen on using designer for mom bags, but it makes me happy and when I look at it, it makes me feel like more of myself.


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> @Bethwithabagproblem , I came back to edit my response. . .
> +1, you will find something else that is perfect when the time is right  Although, it’s classic, a smaller size and was 15% off the old price, so if you think you might wear it in the future. . . I’ve been in the situation where I got rid of someth8ng too quickly and then *had to buy it again at a higher price Bc I realized it was perfect after all. *
> Hi @Sparkletastic! Glad Mr. Sparkle is doing well and congrats on your new position! Love Valentino and Aquazurra!  I always meant to go back and check if you restyled your tennis bracelet; when you mentioned jewelry above, I remembered yours — in the style of Shlumberger! happy New Year!
> @BowieFan1971, love your new scarf! H scarves can sometimes lead to other slippery slopes . . . .  Do pls consider posting an action pic in SOTD!





SouthernPurseGal said:


> Nice to see you @Sparkletastic and lovely scarf @BowieFan1971 !
> They already had accepted an offer earlier this week. Our offer is a backup offer now.





More bags said:


> Beautiful use of colour, it’s a warm, inviting space. I love your stained glass panels.
> 
> Thanks for your sweet words @880!
> 
> 
> Another vote for return.
> 
> 
> Beautiful choice @BowieFan1971!
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal I am sorry you didn’t get the colourful house. I hope something better comes your way!
> 
> @Sparkletastic Welcome back, it‘s good to see you here. I am glad Mr. Sparkle’s health is improving. Congratulations on your new job!
> 
> Great goals!





dcooney4 said:


> Welcome back! So glad Mr. Sparkle is doing so much better. Congrats on the new job.





keodi said:


> I agree! @Bethwithabagproblem I would return it as well, and get your money back.
> 
> I'm so happy to hear your updates! congratulations on the new job, and i'm glad DH is doing better! I look forward to seeing you on this thread!
> 
> Great 2021 goals!
> 
> It's beautiful congratulations!





momasaurus said:


> So great to hear from you and to get caught up. Glad Mr. Sparkle's health is not weighing on you so much. Those worries are so heavy. Travel!!! Especially family travel. That's what I'm looking forward to the most.





msd_bags said:


> Great to see you back here Sparkle!! Hope Mr. S’ health issues improve.  Me and my travel buddies have  the travel itch too, but oh well, can’t do anything about this now.





Jereni said:


> @Sparkletastic yay so glad you are back!
> 
> 
> 
> This scarf is GORGEOUS. The colors! I’m jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> These bags are so special and darling!


Thanks everyone for the warm welcome back. I’ve missed you guys but didn’t want to be Debbie Downer when I was struggling.  I know we are all carrying extra heavy burdens during this time.


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> *January Bag Challenges*
> I am missing @Sparkletastic and her leadership through many Monthly Challenges. Here are some suggestions for January Challenges, feel free to add, as well!
> 
> Given some are in varying degrees of lockdown and we are not going out as much, feel free to participate, adapt, adjust to make it fun and useful to you. Share pics of you wearing your bag or use an archive pic, eye candy is appreciated and not a requirement. Or skip it this month, who needs more stress? Do as much or as little as you like. If this is too easy for you, make it more challenging or add your own challenge to support your goals.
> 
> *Gifted bags* - use any bags you were gifted twice this month (or self gifted/purchased over the holidays), do you love it, does it fit your aesthetic, inspired by @msd_bags’ Mercer picture, @BowieFan1971’s gift from her sister and @papertiger’s story of gifts from her sister
> *Take the tag off and wear it* - wear your unused or two least used bags twice this month, courtesy of @momasaurus
> *Putting bags to shed in the shed* - wear a bag you are thinking of releasing three times this month, how does it make you feel, did you fall back in love, courtesy of @essiedub and @papertiger
> *Date night bag* - carry a date night bag twice or bring to a meal at home, inspired by @Katinahat‘s Lily and @doni’s Faco clutch
> Thoughts? Comments?
> 
> I am challenging myself to carry my least used bags, challenge 2 with my vintage snakeskin clutch (0 carries in 2020), red Lambskin WOC and Longchamp Le Pliage.
> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - Also, non bag challenge, in January I like to use up the contents of my pantry and freezer.


@More bags Yay! I’m so glad someone kept up the challenges. I don’t know when I can participate bc I go nowhere but I’m happy to help with ideas.


Vintage Leather said:


> I’m what they call a value investor. I buy when prices are low and I try to hold for years. (But I try to get them low enough, that I don’t have any regrets when I let things go.) When it was all about the Jumbos, I bought minis.
> 
> So in 2020, when everyone is looking for light-weight, easy to sanitize crossbodies, I was buying impractical sparkly minaudieres.
> 
> So my best bag of 2020 was found last January, a 1967 Leiber Chatelaine
> View attachment 4961666
> 
> 
> And the last bag I bought, just under the wire in December, was the adorable Leiber owl in the center:
> View attachment 4961667


Beautiful bags and brilliant idea! I may join you in this as I’ve wanted to add JL pieces to my collection but couldn’t justify the price. Now the price will likely be justified simply by making me happy. AND!! I’ll be ready for galas whenever things open up![/QUOTE]


sherrylynn said:


> View attachment 4961964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my latest bag, large Givenchy ID93. Very under the radar,  but I'm finding it to be super practical. Got it pre-loved at Fashionphile!


Nice! Good classic bag and the chunky nature of the strap seems to lean into the chunky chain trend going on right now. 


JenJBS said:


> When Behno emailed me a code for 25% off, I caved and bought my birthday present to myself a couple months early...
> 
> A few days ago I put this in my shopping cart, but didn't buy it, and removed it from my shopping cart. That evening they sent an email 'reminding' me of this purse. Today I got another email, reminding me of this purse, and a 25% off promo code. Usually I'm not a fan of a company 'stalking me' with emails if I decide not to buy something; but if they send me a discount code... Suddenly I don't mind at all.
> 
> As for my checklist before buying this year... 1) I checked my closet, and do have another Benho bag in this size and style - but it's green, so the colors aren't even close. And since I have the green bag, I know this size and style work for me. 2) I didn't find this browsing purse/shopping websites, and didn't look at other bags on Behno.com except to see if they had this lovely orchid color in a different style/size.
> 
> Also, a Behno mini Ina in purple is was one of the items on my TPF Wishlist. Plus, it is my (insanely early) birthday present to myself. And that color...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962027


I’ve never heard of Benho. Have I been out of the loop that long? Danged 2020. LOL!
But this is a super cute bag in a fun color!!


jayohwhy said:


> This was my last purchase and I'm still in love a month later. I wanted a big tote to carry all the things for the family. I had tried multiple bags but the juggling was driving me crazy. And yes, a lot of people aren't keen on using designer for mom bags, but it makes me happy and when I look at it, it makes me feel like more of myself.
> View attachment 4962068


To me it makes most sense to spend the most on the bags you use most. You should have the most happy on your most used bags! So “mom bags” and “work bags” should be our very best items. I’m glad you got something you love! I’ve thought about these pretty totes as a vacation / beach option and only hesitated because I sometimes leave my beach bag unattended because I don’t leave anything of value inside.  

I’m still on the hunt for the perfect work / travel tote. I bought a beautiful Chanel but it was heavy as heck. When I find the right one I won’t hesitate to spend whatever I need to.

Kudos for being a fashionable Mommy!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

So I'm now waiting for the laptop case and travel duffel. I'm hooked on Barrington gifts. I want a set in  a fall/wintry color scheme for next winter but I'm going to wait. I exercise so so much self control. 

I ordered Desmond & Dempsey pyjamas. Ok Ok I ordered two. Again, queen of self conrol. I'm unduly excited. 

There's nothing to do in rural America than shop!

Oh all our offers are now expired. We are back to the drawing board.


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Nice to see you @Sparkletastic and lovely scarf @BowieFan1971 !
> They already had accepted an offer earlier this week. Our offer is a backup offer now.


Sometimes back up offers are accepted (first person isnt prequalified or other reason) fingers crossed! Hugs


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I know the thread is about controlling our shopping but I feel like I’ve missed a lot.
> 
> So, please share photos of your last and / or best handbag acquired last year.


Hey Spark,

Happy New year glad your back and Mr.Sparkle is doing better.  Congrats on your new job. I just got back myself few weeks ago.


----------



## msd_bags

doni said:


> If you can still return (*as a European is hard for me to get my head around that* ),better do and spend the money on something you will enjoy.


Not a European nor American here, and yes, the concept of returning already purchased items (especially bags) is hard to grasp for me too!!


----------



## missie1

So I totally jumped off no spend island today and I don’t even feel guilty.  I woke up thinking about a yg necklace that I have been considering and just called and ordered it.  It has to be lengthen so it won’t be ready for about 2 weeks.  I haven’t told my sister yet


----------



## Jereni

sherrylynn said:


> View attachment 4961964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my latest bag, large Givenchy ID93. Very under the radar,  but I'm finding it to be super practical. Got it pre-loved at Fashionphile!



I like this, very edgy!


----------



## 880

@missie1, we need pics of the yg necklace! this thread is about shopping ones closet, not necessarily banning oneself from necessary and well thought out purchases 



Vintage Leather said:


> I’m what they call a value investor. I buy when prices are low and I try to hold for years. (But I try to get them low enough, that I don’t have any regrets when I let things go.) When it was all about the Jumbos, I bought minis.


I totally agree with this! I just never knew there was a name for us! I love your judith lieber bags and would love to see what you would pair them with! I might be tempted to wear them to the grocery like @Jereni withnher sparkly bag 


doni said:


> That mantlepiece and height of wall deserve a bigger mirror!


yes, totally agree! IMO a really big square one


baghabitz34 said:


> The Ferragamo Gancini Tote in Nebbiolo. The leather & color are fantastic.


love this


JenJBS said:


> Usually I'm not a fan of a company 'stalking me' with emails if I decide not to buy something; but if they send me a discount code... Suddenly I don't mind at all.


ive never heard of Behno, but I love it And the discount!


jayohwhy said:


> This was my last purchase and I'm still in love a month later. I wanted a big tote to carry all the things for the family.


I love this bag! DH dislikes logos and I am more of an H person, but I keep looking at these. So glad to hear they are practical re cost per wear  

Some of my best deals of 2020 were relatively well priced compared to retail, but not inexpensive. My most worn in December is the BV karung Napa San Marco, basicallly new (with tags tucked inside) for 450 usd (got an email reminder discount) from fashionphile. But, also clocking in for best relative deals (though still pricy) are  @docride matte metallic 30B Vache Liegee, brushed phw, and 32 Sellier box prune Kelly, brushed phw, for around 5K each. (circa 2002, 2007 from Japanese resellers). I like bargains and prefer buying at the bottom of the market (I watched these two bags for months before to get the steepest covid discounts, and prices are rising back up as we speak). Relatively low cost per wear


----------



## doni

jayohwhy said:


> This was my last purchase and I'm still in love a month later. I wanted a big tote to carry all the things for the family. I had tried multiple bags but the juggling was driving me crazy. And yes, a lot of people aren't keen on using designer for mom bags, but it makes me happy and when I look at it, it makes me feel like more of myself.





Sparkletastic said:


> To me it makes most sense to spend the most on the bags you use most. You should have the most happy on your most used bags! So “mom bags” and “work bags” should be our very best items. I’m glad you got something you love! I’ve thought about these pretty totes as a vacation / beach option and only hesitated because I sometimes leave my beach bag unattended because I don’t leave anything of value inside.



Totally agree, the more heavy duty the bag, the more is designer is justified.
I feel the same about clothes: a blazer or trench you are going to wear day in day out? Go designer. A dress for a wedding or a party you are going to wear once? Zara can do.



SouthernPurseGal said:


> I ordered Desmond & Dempsey pyjamas. Ok Ok I ordered two. Again, queen of self conrol. I'm unduly excited.
> 
> There's nothing to do in rural America than shop!




I have to say, this is a thread to discourage shopping, and I feel like I am not doing my bit... But I do hope you like your pijamas! Did you ask for monogramed?


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> ive never heard of Behno, but I love it And the discount!



Thank you!    It's a new brand. This is only their 11th collection ever. I admire the brand's ethos, and love their unique aesthetic. Quality is exceptional for the price point. Really happy with the customer service as well.

I often feel like new brands pay more attention to customer service than more established brands. My guess is they know it's vital since the are building their reputation, and don't have the history/name recognition to fall back on like well established brands do. Of course, that's in general - with extraordinary (and rude) SA's found in any brand.  Ok. Rant over...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m what they call a value investor. I buy when prices are low and I try to hold for years. (But I try to get them low enough, that I don’t have any regrets when I let things go.)


Love this!  And your Lieber bags are beautiful -- particularly love that owl clutch!

@880, I adore everything about your prune Kelly, most especially the color!  Your San Marco tote is gorgeous and that's a great deal! 

@Sparkletastic, so nice to see you posting again! 

And now I need to go back and slowly read and catch up on all the posts over the last few days.


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> @missie1, we need pics of the yg necklace! this thread is about shopping ones closet, not necessarily banning oneself from necessary and well thought out purchases
> 
> 
> I totally agree with this! I just never knew there was a name for us! I love your judith lieber bags and would love to see what you would pair them with! I might be tempted to wear them to the grocery like @Jereni withnher sparkly bag
> 
> yes, totally agree! IMO a really big square one
> 
> love this
> 
> ive never heard of Behno, but I love it And the discount!
> 
> I love this bag! DH dislikes logos and I am more of an H person, but I keep looking at these. So glad to hear they are kind of practical re cost per wear
> 
> Some of my best deals of 2020 were relatively well priced compared to retail, but they weren’t cheap. My most worn is the BV karung Napa San Marco, basicallly new and unworn from what I can see (with tags in the bag) for 450 usd (with an email reminder discount) from fashionphile. But, also clocking in for best relative deals (though still pricy) are my latest @docride art birkin project a 30B Vache Liegee, brushed phw for 5K and my 32 Sellier box prune Kelly, brushed phw for 5K plus. (Both circa 2002). I like bargains and prefer buying at the bottom of the market (I watched them for months before to get the steepest covid discounts, and prices are rising back up as we speak) and I love all of them.
> View attachment 4962140
> View attachment 4962141
> View attachment 4962142


My 2021 goal was to save till April.  Oh well lol. Here‘s the necklace. I have the lucky bracelet so now it’s a complete set.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

sherrylynn said:


> View attachment 4961964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my latest bag, large Givenchy ID93. Very under the radar,  but I'm finding it to be super practical. Got it pre-loved at Fashionphile!


That Leather looks so soft.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> When Behno emailed me a code for 25% off, I caved and bought my birthday present to myself a couple months early...
> 
> A few days ago I put this in my shopping cart, but didn't buy it, and removed it from my shopping cart. That evening they sent an email 'reminding' me of this purse. Today I got another email, reminding me of this purse, and a 25% off promo code. Usually I'm not a fan of a company 'stalking me' with emails if I decide not to buy something; but if they send me a discount code... Suddenly I don't mind at all.
> 
> As for my checklist before buying this year... 1) I checked my closet, and do have another Benho bag in this size and style - but it's green, so the colors aren't even close. And since I have the green bag, I know this size and style work for me. 2) I didn't find this browsing purse/shopping websites, and didn't look at other bags on Behno.com except to see if they had this lovely orchid color in a different style/size.
> 
> Also, a Behno mini Ina in purple is was one of the items on my TPF Wishlist. Plus, it is my (insanely early) birthday present to myself. And that color...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962027


Love the color. Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> My 2021 goal was to save till April.  Oh well lol. Here‘s the necklace. I have the lucky bracelet so now it’s a complete set.


Pretty! Enjoy it!


----------



## Jereni

Some other bags from the weekend’s activities. 

Proenza Schouler small (medium?) PS2 in ... some taupe or cream color. Chaulk? Can’t remember. This bag also goes with everything although I do find it a little bulky sometimes. Still trying to work on my husbands photo skills. 



Forgive the messy hair.

This morning I went with my Polene nano numero un in terracotta. The orange looks a little more vivid here than in real life. It’s a little more neutral than this and I find it goes with a lot.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Some other bags from the weekend’s activities.
> 
> Proenza Schouler small (medium?) PS2 in ... some taupe or cream color. Chaulk? Can’t remember. This bag also goes with everything although I do find it a little bulky sometimes. Still trying to work on my husbands photo skills.
> View attachment 4962164
> 
> 
> Forgive the messy hair.
> 
> This morning I went with my Polene nano numero un in terracotta. The orange looks a little more vivid here than in real life. It’s a little more neutral than this and I find it goes with a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962166


I love your coat!


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Love the color. Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve never heard of Benho. Have I been out of the loop that long? Danged 2020. LOL!
> But this is a super cute bag in a fun color!!



Thank you!   

No, you haven't. It's a new brand, and I've only seen one person besides me post about it on TPF. Welcome back!


----------



## sherrylynn

Jereni said:


> I like this, very edgy!


Thank you! I never thought of it as being "edgy"!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

missie1 said:


> My 2021 goal was to save till April.  Oh well lol. Here‘s the necklace. I have the lucky bracelet so now it’s a complete set.


So pretty!!!


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> My 2021 goal was to save till April.  Oh well lol. Here‘s the necklace. I have the lucky bracelet so now it’s a complete set.


Love this! congrats on planned completion of the set!
thank you @Purses & Perfumes for your kind words! Hugs
@SouthernPurseGal, there’s nothing to do in urban America except shop! Your Dempsey purchases sound fabulous, comfy, and practical! ITA with @ElainePG that the D&D look adorable on you, but the fact is I think almost anything would look adorable on your figure. I wish my waistline was trim enough to accommodate a paper bag style denim 
@Jereni, your DH takes gorgeous pics! I’m taking another look at Proenza based on your inspiration. You look stunning! my DH is also a watch person, so bags go down easier.
@sherrylynn, I think the givenchy bag is edgy too! The fact that it’s practical and under the radar is even better
awwh, thank you, @More bags. The BV will turn out to be the surprise sleeper most worn bag of the year at this rate. I love that no one but TPF seems to know what it is and that the karung details are so subtle. and DHs new favorite bag is the prune
@Sparkletastic, I just tbought, if you are still looking for ideas on redesigning your old tennis bracelet, how about a pair of earrings like the VCA bouton d’or in yg/wg and diamonds (no colored bits)

@jayohwhy, re food budgeting. I cooked a lot for many years before covid and DHs (very happy surprise) semi retirement @BowieFan1971, ive always been a fan of buying bargains, so pre covid used to go to an ethnic food shop downtown Kalustyans for certain items, and definitely stocked up on weekly deals for meat and produce. ( And I am definitely cheap re certain items, like bay leaves, and buy certain things in bulk like loose tea, cocoa powder, flour).And, I like farmers markets and buying in season, on special.

Pre covid, DH did business lunches and some dinners out. When covid started we decided to treat ourselves and order specialty meat, poultry and fish from d’artagnan, crowd cow etc for the freezer. But we now entertain a lot less, so grocery budget hasn’t substantially gone up. I do splurge and order sushi a few times a week as a treat  bc DH now thinks it’s integral to the diet, but one of us goes and picks it up from our excellent neighborhood place. (I hate to give caviar or door dash money that could go straight to the local restaurant). Like @whateve, DH and I are dying to travel (we had n9 time to do so before) and eat in restaurants.  He’s having a hard time witj dealing with his moms epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, so we are planning a trip. (Private transpo and numerous testing (before, during and quarantine at the beginning of the trip and after we return), but I feel a bit weird about it bc I think people shouldn’t travel.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> Some other bags from the weekend’s activities.
> 
> Proenza Schouler small (medium?) PS2 in ... some taupe or cream color. Chaulk? Can’t remember. This bag also goes with everything although I do find it a little bulky sometimes. Still trying to work on my husbands photo skills.
> View attachment 4962164
> 
> 
> Forgive the messy hair.
> 
> This morning I went with my Polene nano numero un in terracotta. The orange looks a little more vivid here than in real life. It’s a little more neutral than this and I find it goes with a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962166


What a pretty orange Polene!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> It's classic and lovely. Also WOW *I love this table*!!!


Thank you! It's a chest of drawers. I bought it in a little local shop. I believe it's from Vietnam. The top is tiled, and the drawers below (which are rather small, three across and four down) alternate tiled fronts or hand-carved fronts. I keep my H scarves in the drawers… the 90s fit perfectly!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I LOVE THIS!!!!!! If I could choose only one print to wear my whole life, it would be leopard! Love it best in calf hair! Too bad so many vintage calf hair bags are threadbare in places. They knew how to do it really right in the 50’s and early 60’s!
> 
> I have not worn this yet...calf hair and pleather, but I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957161


Cute bag!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Some other bags from the weekend’s activities.
> 
> Proenza Schouler small (medium?) PS2 in ... some taupe or cream color. Chaulk? Can’t remember. This bag also goes with everything although I do find it a little bulky sometimes. Still trying to work on my husbands photo skills.
> View attachment 4962164
> 
> 
> Forgive the messy hair.
> 
> This morning I went with my Polene nano numero un in terracotta. The orange looks a little more vivid here than in real life. It’s a little more neutral than this and I find it goes with a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962166


I think orange is a very versatile bag color! Love this one!


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4957338
> 
> I'm enjoying my new shirt, and flopping for a break with TPF and a refreshment.


This is seriously adorable! It looks terrific on you. I love the embroidery… makes it so special.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> One of my surprise favorites from last year.
> View attachment 4961742
> 
> The Ferragamo Gancini Tote in Nebbiolo. The leather & color are fantastic.


I love the colour! 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4961949
> View attachment 4961950
> View attachment 4961951
> 
> 
> Super impressed with my Barrington gifts st Anne's tote and SLGs which arrived at the same time as a 15% off sale (for Valentine's with code xoxo in case anyone wants to try the shop) so now I need to get the matching travel duffle and laptop bag.


Congrats on all the matching SLGs!


sherrylynn said:


> View attachment 4961964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my latest bag, large Givenchy ID93. Very under the radar,  but I'm finding it to be super practical. Got it pre-loved at Fashionphile!


Fantastic looking bag and leather. I haven’t seen this style before.


JenJBS said:


> When Behno emailed me a code for 25% off, I caved and bought my birthday present to myself a couple months early...
> 
> A few days ago I put this in my shopping cart, but didn't buy it, and removed it from my shopping cart. That evening they sent an email 'reminding' me of this purse. Today I got another email, reminding me of this purse, and a 25% off promo code. Usually I'm not a fan of a company 'stalking me' with emails if I decide not to buy something; but if they send me a discount code... Suddenly I don't mind at all.
> 
> As for my checklist before buying this year... 1) I checked my closet, and do have another Benho bag in this size and style - but it's green, so the colors aren't even close. And since I have the green bag, I know this size and style work for me. 2) I didn't find this browsing purse/shopping websites, and didn't look at other bags on Behno.com except to see if they had this lovely orchid color in a different style/size.
> 
> Also, a Behno mini Ina in purple is was one of the items on my TPF Wishlist. Plus, it is my (insanely early) birthday present to myself. And that color...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962027


Great colour choice for your collection! You have amazing purple bags.


----------



## More bags

jayohwhy said:


> This was my last purchase and I'm still in love a month later. I wanted a big tote to carry all the things for the family. I had tried multiple bags but the juggling was driving me crazy. And yes, a lot of people aren't keen on using designer for mom bags, but it makes me happy and when I look at it, it makes me feel like more of myself.
> View attachment 4962068


Congratulations on finding a bag you love and that fits your lifestyle.
I agree with @Sparkletastic and @doni on spending more on what you get more use from. 


Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome back. I’ve missed you guys but didn’t want to be Debbie Downer when I was struggling.  I know we are all carrying extra heavy burdens during this time.


Everyone is going through something at some point, we are here for you, too, @Sparkletastic. 


Sparkletastic said:


> @More bags Yay! I’m so glad someone kept up the challenges. I don’t know when I can participate bc I go nowhere but I’m happy to help with ideas.





880 said:


> Some of my best deals of 2020 were relatively well priced compared to retail, but not inexpensive. My most worn in December is the BV karung Napa San Marco, basicallly new (with tags tucked inside) for 450 usd (got an email reminder discount) from fashionphile. But, also clocking in for best relative deals (though still pricy) are  @docride matte metallic 30B Vache Liegee, brushed phw, and 32 Sellier box prune Kelly, brushed phw, for around 5K each. (circa 2002, 2007 from Japanese resellers). I like bargains and prefer buying at the bottom of the market (I watched these two bags for months before to get the steepest covid discounts, and prices are rising back up as we speak). Relatively low cost per wear
> View attachment 4962140
> View attachment 4962141
> View attachment 4962142


All are gorgeous bags @880. The texture and detail on your BV is stunning. I love your prune Kelly, the colour, the leather, the way you style it. 


missie1 said:


> My 2021 goal was to save till April.  Oh well lol. Here‘s the necklace. I have the lucky bracelet so now it’s a complete set.


Congratulations on completing your set, it’s so pretty.


Jereni said:


> Some other bags from the weekend’s activities.
> 
> Proenza Schouler small (medium?) PS2 in ... some taupe or cream color. Chaulk? Can’t remember. This bag also goes with everything although I do find it a little bulky sometimes. Still trying to work on my husbands photo skills.
> View attachment 4962164
> 
> 
> Forgive the messy hair.
> 
> This morning I went with my Polene nano numero un in terracotta. The orange looks a little more vivid here than in real life. It’s a little more neutral than this and I find it goes with a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962166


@Jereni I love these action pics and bags. Your PS2 is a pretty colour and a great match with your coat. The terracotta Nano Numero Un is a great pop of colour. Your DH is doing a fabulous job as your photographer.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

doni said:


> I have to say, this is a thread to discourage shopping, and I feel like I am not doing my bit... But I do hope you like your pijamas! Did you ask for monogramed?





880 said:


> @SouthernPurseGal, there’s nothing to do in urban America except shop! Your Dempsey purchases sound fabulous, comfy, and practical!




Yes!! I'm super excited to get them!!!


ElainePG said:


> This is seriously adorable! It looks terrific on you. I love the embroidery… makes it so special.


Aww thanks! I do love it although it wrinkles easily. I won't get more for now.


----------



## jayohwhy

Thanks, @Sparkletastic @880 and @doni ! I am definitely enjoying this bag, especially the drop and how it's relatively lightweight. When I feel like being more lowkey, I'll wear the logo on the inside and feel like it's a little more under the radar.

@SouthernPurseGal I've been living in loungewear and have also been looking to upgrade some things that have been hanging around for YEARS. I can't wait to see what else you got!

@missie1 I think it's awesome because you are obviously confident about your purchase and will enjoy it for the long term. I'm not much for just not buying things but rather being thoughtful about it, which you were- it's gorgeous!

_______________

One of my other goals I was working on before the new year was eating out less. In March, we totally compensated for our uneasy feeling by eating out a lot, and we were ordering in for lunch every day. 

However, now, I will say that between farm fresh 2 you for my produce and basic grocery staples, and butcherbox (plus intermittent fasting), I haven't felt as much of a need to hit up uber eats or doordash, which seems to be good for budgeting. It's weird to think how I can justify spending up to $100-200 a week on eating out (if I'm being cavalier about it), but hemmed and hawwed at spending $260 for a months worth of proteins. It helps that I have proteins in the freezer and fresh produce coming every week to work with. Right now, it puts us at $500 a month for food + about $100-$125 a month for pickup from our local grocery store or target for pantry items or bread. We do have a local restaurant chain that has pivoted to doing "market sales" of their seafood and other gourmet items at their restaurants to try to stay afloat as all dining is restricted in CA. We visit once a month as a treat, but I feel better knowing I'm supporting local businesses.

Was food budgeting an issue for anyone else? Maybe it was just an "us" thing


----------



## whateve

jayohwhy said:


> Thanks, @Sparkletastic @880 and @doni ! I am definitely enjoying this bag, especially the drop and how it's relatively lightweight. When I feel like being more lowkey, I'll wear the logo on the inside and feel like it's a little more under the radar.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal I've been living in loungewear and have also been looking to upgrade some things that have been hanging around for YEARS. I can't wait to see what else you got!
> 
> @missie1 I think it's awesome because you are obviously confident about your purchase and will enjoy it for the long term. I'm not much for just not buying things but rather being thoughtful about it, which you were- it's gorgeous!
> 
> _______________
> 
> One of my other goals I was working on before the new year was eating out less. In March, we totally compensated for our uneasy feeling by eating out a lot, and we were ordering in for lunch every day.
> 
> However, now, I will say that between farm fresh 2 you for my produce and basic grocery staples, and butcherbox (plus intermittent fasting), I haven't felt as much of a need to hit up uber eats or doordash, which seems to be good for budgeting. It's weird to think how I can justify spending up to $100-200 a week on eating out (if I'm being cavalier about it), but hemmed and hawwed at spending $260 for a months worth of proteins. It helps that I have proteins in the freezer and fresh produce coming every week to work with. Right now, it puts us at $500 a month for food + about $100-$125 a month for pickup from our local grocery store or target for pantry items or bread. We do have a local restaurant chain that has pivoted to doing "market sales" of their seafood and other gourmet items at their restaurants to try to stay afloat as all dining is restricted in CA. We visit once a month as a treat, but I feel better knowing I'm supporting local businesses.
> 
> Was food budgeting an issue for anyone else? Maybe it was just an "us" thing


Food budgeting wasn't really an issue for us. Our main enjoyment, besides traveling, was eating out. I "retired" from cooking a few years ago. I was burnt out on cooking so we went out to lunch every day. Since lockdown started, I have cooked every day. We are using Instacart for grocery delivery, supplemented by orders from Target, Walmart, etc., plus we've tried several meat delivery services. Even with the extra costs of these services, I believe we are spending less on food than we were when were eating out every day. I'm really looking forward to being able to eat out again.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jayohwhy said:


> Thanks, @Sparkletastic @880 and @doni ! I am definitely enjoying this bag, especially the drop and how it's relatively lightweight. When I feel like being more lowkey, I'll wear the logo on the inside and feel like it's a little more under the radar.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal I've been living in loungewear and have also been looking to upgrade some things that have been hanging around for YEARS. I can't wait to see what else you got!
> 
> @missie1 I think it's awesome because you are obviously confident about your purchase and will enjoy it for the long term. I'm not much for just not buying things but rather being thoughtful about it, which you were- it's gorgeous!
> 
> _______________
> 
> One of my other goals I was working on before the new year was eating out less. In March, we totally compensated for our uneasy feeling by eating out a lot, and we were ordering in for lunch every day.
> 
> However, now, I will say that between farm fresh 2 you for my produce and basic grocery staples, and butcherbox (plus intermittent fasting), I haven't felt as much of a need to hit up uber eats or doordash, which seems to be good for budgeting. It's weird to think how I can justify spending up to $100-200 a week on eating out (if I'm being cavalier about it), but hemmed and hawwed at spending $260 for a months worth of proteins. It helps that I have proteins in the freezer and fresh produce coming every week to work with. Right now, it puts us at $500 a month for food + about $100-$125 a month for pickup from our local grocery store or target for pantry items or bread. We do have a local restaurant chain that has pivoted to doing "market sales" of their seafood and other gourmet items at their restaurants to try to stay afloat as all dining is restricted in CA. We visit once a month as a treat, but I feel better knowing I'm supporting local businesses.
> 
> Was food budgeting an issue for anyone else? Maybe it was just an "us" thing


Covid didn’t really change our food budget a whole lot. My husband’s habit changes did. He used to be a “buy whatever I want” guy because  when he was a kid, his mom was a grad student and was extremely budgeted, so he hated shopping on a budget. Refused to shop on a budget. Now he is a sale shopper like me. At a chain near us, they put all of the about to expire stuff on special and call them “Woo Hoo”s. We both are Woo Hoo first shoppers, sale items for the rest. We only ate out 1-2 nights a week pre-Covid, one of which was “Friday date night.” That went by the wayside, though we don’t drink and don’t typically get appetizers or dessert, so it was never really expensive anyway.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! It's a chest of drawers. I bought it in a little local shop. I believe it's from Vietnam. The top is tiled, and the drawers below (which are rather small, three across and four down) alternate tiled fronts or hand-carved fronts. I keep my H scarves in the drawers… the 90s fit perfectly!


SO wonderful! I was hoping your scarves were in it.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Great colour choice for your collection! You have amazing purple bags.



Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Some other bags from the weekend’s activities.
> 
> Proenza Schouler small (medium?) PS2 in ... some taupe or cream color. Chaulk? Can’t remember. This bag also goes with everything although I do find it a little bulky sometimes. Still trying to work on my husbands photo skills.
> View attachment 4962164
> 
> 
> Forgive the messy hair.
> 
> This morning I went with my Polene nano numero un in terracotta. The orange looks a little more vivid here than in real life. It’s a little more neutral than this and I find it goes with a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962166


I really like them both. Specially the Polene.


----------



## keodi

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m what they call a value investor. I buy when prices are low and I try to hold for years. (But I try to get them low enough, that I don’t have any regrets when I let things go.) When it was all about the Jumbos, I bought minis.
> 
> So in 2020, when everyone is looking for light-weight, easy to sanitize crossbodies, I was buying impractical sparkly minaudieres.
> 
> So my best bag of 2020 was found last January, a 1967 Leiber Chatelaine
> View attachment 4961666
> 
> 
> And the last bag I bought, just under the wire in December, was the adorable Leiber owl in the center:
> View attachment 4961667


Beautiful collection! i love them!  


baghabitz34 said:


> One of my surprise favorites from last year.
> View attachment 4961742
> 
> The Ferragamo Gancini Tote in Nebbiolo. *The leather & color are fantastic.*


I agree!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4961949
> View attachment 4961950
> View attachment 4961951
> 
> 
> Super impressed with my Barrington gifts st Anne's tote and SLGs which arrived at the same time as a 15% off sale (for Valentine's with code xoxo in case anyone wants to try the shop) so now I need to get the matching travel duffle and laptop bag.


I love the tote and the accessories!


sherrylynn said:


> View attachment 4961964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my latest bag, large Givenchy ID93. Very under the radar,  but I'm finding it to be super practical. Got it pre-loved at Fashionphile!


Congratulations! the leather!


JenJBS said:


> When Behno emailed me a code for 25% off, I caved and bought my birthday present to myself a couple months early...
> 
> A few days ago I put this in my shopping cart, but didn't buy it, and removed it from my shopping cart. That evening they sent an email 'reminding' me of this purse. Today I got another email, reminding me of this purse, and a 25% off promo code. Usually I'm not a fan of a company 'stalking me' with emails if I decide not to buy something; but if they send me a discount code... Suddenly I don't mind at all.
> 
> As for my checklist before buying this year... 1) I checked my closet, and do have another Benho bag in this size and style - but it's green, so the colors aren't even close. And since I have the green bag, I know this size and style work for me. 2) I didn't find this browsing purse/shopping websites, and didn't look at other bags on Behno.com except to see if they had this lovely orchid color in a different style/size.
> 
> Also, a Behno mini Ina in purple is was one of the items on my TPF Wishlist. Plus, it is my (insanely early) birthday present to myself. And that color...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962027


It's beautiful!


jayohwhy said:


> This was my last purchase and I'm still in love a month later. I wanted a big tote to carry all the things for the family. I had tried multiple bags but the juggling was driving me crazy. And yes, a lot of people aren't keen on using designer for mom bags, but it makes me happy and when I look at it, it makes me feel like more of myself.
> View attachment 4962068


Congratulations! geat colour!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> So I'm now waiting for the laptop case and travel duffel. I'm hooked on Barrington gifts. I want a set in  a fall/wintry color scheme for next winter but I'm going to wait. I exercise so so much self control.
> 
> I ordered Desmond & Dempsey pyjamas. Ok Ok I ordered two. Again, queen of self conrol. I'm unduly excited.
> 
> There's nothing to do in rural America than shop!
> 
> *Oh all our offers are now expired. We are back to the drawing board.*


the pajamas sound really cool! hang in there, something will turn up soon!


880 said:


> @missie1, we need pics of the yg necklace! this thread is about shopping ones closet, not necessarily banning oneself from necessary and well thought out purchases
> 
> 
> I totally agree with this! I just never knew there was a name for us! I love your judith lieber bags and would love to see what you would pair them with! I might be tempted to wear them to the grocery like @Jereni withnher sparkly bag
> 
> yes, totally agree! IMO a really big square one
> 
> love this
> 
> ive never heard of Behno, but I love it And the discount!
> 
> I love this bag! DH dislikes logos and I am more of an H person, but I keep looking at these. So glad to hear they are practical re cost per wear
> 
> Some of my best deals of 2020 were relatively well priced compared to retail, but not inexpensive. My most worn in December is the BV karung Napa San Marco, basicallly new (with tags tucked inside) for 450 usd (got an email reminder discount) from fashionphile. But, also clocking in for best relative deals (though still pricy) are  @docride matte metallic 30B Vache Liegee, brushed phw, and 32 Sellier box prune Kelly, brushed phw, for around 5K each. (circa 2002, 2007 from Japanese resellers). I like bargains and prefer buying at the bottom of the market (I watched these two bags for months before to get the steepest covid discounts, and prices are rising back up as we speak). Relatively low cost per wear
> View attachment 4962140
> View attachment 4962141
> View attachment 4962142


Great 2020 deals! i love all these!


missie1 said:


> My 2021 goal was to save till April.  Oh well lol. Here‘s the necklace. I have the lucky bracelet so now it’s a complete set.


Congratulations! so pretty


Jereni said:


> Some other bags from the weekend’s activities.
> 
> Proenza Schouler small (medium?) PS2 in ... some taupe or cream color. Chaulk? Can’t remember. This bag also goes with everything although I do find it a little bulky sometimes. Still trying to work on my husbands photo skills.
> View attachment 4962164
> 
> 
> Forgive the messy hair.
> 
> This morning I went with my Polene nano numero un in terracotta. The orange looks a little more vivid here than in real life. It’s a little more neutral than this and I find it goes with a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962166


I love your polene! such a happy colour!


whateve said:


> Food budgeting wasn't really an issue for us. Our main enjoyment, besides traveling, was eating out. I "retired" from cooking a few years ago. I was burnt out on cooking so we went out to lunch every day. Since lockdown started, I have cooked every day. We are using Instacart for grocery delivery, supplemented by orders from Target, Walmart, etc., plus we've tried several meat delivery services. Even with the extra costs of these services, I believe we are spending less on food than we were when were eating out every day. *I'm really looking forward to being able to eat out again.*


same here!


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> It's beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

jayohwhy said:


> Thanks, @Sparkletastic @880 and @doni ! I am definitely enjoying this bag, especially the drop and how it's relatively lightweight. When I feel like being more lowkey, I'll wear the logo on the inside and feel like it's a little more under the radar.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal I've been living in loungewear and have also been looking to upgrade some things that have been hanging around for YEARS. I can't wait to see what else you got!
> 
> @missie1 I think it's awesome because you are obviously confident about your purchase and will enjoy it for the long term. I'm not much for just not buying things but rather being thoughtful about it, which you were- it's gorgeous!
> 
> _______________
> 
> One of my other goals I was working on before the new year was eating out less. In March, we totally compensated for our uneasy feeling by eating out a lot, and we were ordering in for lunch every day.
> 
> However, now, I will say that between farm fresh 2 you for my produce and basic grocery staples, and butcherbox (plus intermittent fasting), I haven't felt as much of a need to hit up uber eats or doordash, which seems to be good for budgeting. It's weird to think how I can justify spending up to $100-200 a week on eating out (if I'm being cavalier about it), but hemmed and hawwed at spending $260 for a months worth of proteins. It helps that I have proteins in the freezer and fresh produce coming every week to work with. Right now, it puts us at $500 a month for food + about $100-$125 a month for pickup from our local grocery store or target for pantry items or bread. We do have a local restaurant chain that has pivoted to doing "market sales" of their seafood and other gourmet items at their restaurants to try to stay afloat as all dining is restricted in CA. We visit once a month as a treat, but I feel better knowing I'm supporting local businesses.
> 
> Was food budgeting an issue for anyone else? Maybe it was just an "us" thing





whateve said:


> Food budgeting wasn't really an issue for us. Our main enjoyment, besides traveling, was eating out. I "retired" from cooking a few years ago. I was burnt out on cooking so we went out to lunch every day. Since lockdown started, I have cooked every day. We are using Instacart for grocery delivery, supplemented by orders from Target, Walmart, etc., plus we've tried several meat delivery services. Even with the extra costs of these services, I believe we are spending less on food than we were when were eating out every day. I'm really looking forward to being able to eat out again.


Food budgeting hasn’t been a problem. The issue was we started eating far too much delivery. I’m a good cook but like @whateve, I was already burned out on cooking years ago. So, bringing in food was a tiny Covid luxury.

Of course, that added calories (good for Mr. S, not so for me). And after a while, we just couldn’t take anymore restaurant food. So, around October, I started cooking. While I don’t enjoy it, we enjoy the end result.

I thought of trying one of those meal delivery services. We loosely eat a plant heavy Paleo diet (and I do IM). There seem to be a few options that work and I’m surprised at how relatively inexpensive they are. Anyone use a meal plan they love? I wonder if / how we’ll get all the veggies & fruit I want. I’m open to all insights and opinions.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Covid didn’t really change our food budget a whole lot. My husband’s habit changes did. He used to be a “buy whatever I want” guy because  when he was a kid, his mom was a grad student and was extremely budgeted, so he hated shopping on a budget. Refused to shop on a budget. Now he is a sale shopper like me. At a chain near us, they put all of the about to expire stuff on special and call them “Woo Hoo”s. We both are Woo Hoo first shoppers, sale items for the rest. We only ate out 1-2 nights a week pre-Covid, one of which was “Friday date night.” That went by the wayside, though we don’t drink and don’t typically get appetizers or dessert, so it was never really expensive anyway.


Back when our kids were little, I used to plan meals by what was on sale. I would make shopping lists based on the grocery ads, often going to more than one store to take advantage of sale prices. Now that we have to pay a premium to have groceries delivered, it no longer makes sense to try to save money that way. We are just hopeful that the shopper will find most of our items and not pick out expired or poor products.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Got my Mark & Graham order today with monogramed throw blanket and leather pouch. The gold monograming is cute and it's the perfect size to stash my face masks and after that one day it can be for paper (to stash warranty receipts and keep a tissue pack). It was the highlight of the day!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh and the Turkish herringbone throw is the perfect size and weight to throw in your tote or duffle for use as a picnic blanket or to use as a Turkish peshtemal towel for the beach, or as your travel towel, or for sunbathing or as an actual blanket if you get cold of course. I'm wrapped up in the navy one I got monogramed in magenta embroidery which looks lovely .


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> I love your coat!



Aw thanks it is Patagonia and was a Christmas gift from DH. 



Sparkletastic said:


> What a pretty orange Polene!





BowieFan1971 said:


> I think orange is a very versatile bag color! Love this one!



Thank you both! I’m a big fan of this bag. Wish the strap was a tiny bit longer so that it would look better crossbody. But I’m tall so that’s a problem with most supposed crossbody bags for me.



Sparkletastic said:


> Food budgeting hasn’t been a problem. The issue was we started eating far too much delivery. I’m a good cook but like @whateve, I was already burned out on cooking years ago. So, bringing in food was a tiny Covid luxury.
> 
> Of course, that added calories (good for Mr. S, not so for me). And after a while, we just couldn’t take anymore restaurant food. So, around October, I started cooking. While I don’t enjoy it, we enjoy the end result.
> 
> I thought of trying one of those meal delivery services. We loosely eat a plant heavy Paleo diet (and I do IM). There seem to be a few options that work and I’m surprised at how relatively inexpensive they are. Anyone use a meal plan they love? I wonder if / how we’ll get all the veggies & fruit I want. I’m open to all insights and opinions.



We’ve definitely been cooking more since COVID... we used to eat out at restaurants a lot and still probably get takeout once a week but haven’t done much delivery. DH seems to dislike the concept of food delivery services, I haven’t figured that out yet. 

To keep the grocery bill down we have been trying to do almost all our shopping at Aldi. That place’s prices are amazing.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Aw thanks it is Patagonia and was a Christmas gift from DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both! I’m a big fan of this bag. Wish the strap was a tiny bit longer so that it would look better crossbody. But I’m tall so that’s a problem with most supposed crossbody bags for me.
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve definitely been cooking more since COVID... we used to eat out at restaurants a lot and still probably get takeout once a week but haven’t done much delivery. DH seems to dislike the concept of food delivery services, I haven’t figured that out yet.
> 
> To keep the grocery bill down we have been trying to do almost all our shopping at Aldi. That place’s prices are amazing.


LOVE Aldi!!!!!


----------



## doni

Jereni said:


> This morning I went with my Polene nano numero un in terracotta. The orange looks a little more vivid here than in real life. It’s a little more neutral than this and I find it goes with a lot.



Love the color of your Pólene!



Sparkletastic said:


> Food budgeting hasn’t been a problem. The issue was we started eating far too much delivery. I’m a good cook but like @whateve, I was already burned out on cooking years ago. So, bringing in food was a tiny Covid luxury.
> 
> Of course, that added calories (good for Mr. S, not so for me). And after a while, we just couldn’t take anymore restaurant food. So, around October, I started cooking. While I don’t enjoy it, we enjoy the end result.
> 
> I thought of trying one of those meal delivery services. We loosely eat a plant heavy Paleo diet (and I do IM). There seem to be a few options that work and I’m surprised at how relatively inexpensive they are. Anyone use a meal plan they love? I wonder if / how we’ll get all the veggies & fruit I want. I’m open to all insights and opinions.



It is like hearing myself talk. We were also falling too much on the delivery slope, the let’s just get some sushi, or we need to support our local Italian. It is true that it is cheaper than eating out, but still, not the best. So this January I said no ordering out until the last weekend. My children are anxiously waiting for their sushi at the end of the month...  

I think I have said it before here, I simultaneously hate and love cooking. I like it as per itself, but I resent the daily obligation, and now with Covid, cooking lunch for the whole house and immediately having to think what to do for diner . Plus I fret too much about food, making sure it is healthy, catering for my own food intolerances, making sure that my kids partake of the culinary tradition of their families and countries... There is so much culture and emotion embeded in food and cooking, it exhausts me. Plus I am not a good planner. I use to plan meals when the kids were little, but now I am not able. I think I have enough with the planing involved in establishing a business  .

So I did try those meal kit delivery services, Hello Fresh I think it was called. Nothing wrong with it, it worked very well and I have friends who swear by it. You can choose your meals, but of course sometimes I would miss the deadline. And it turns out that something I hate more than planning is someone else planning for me... Plus I am a fussy cook, and I like things my way, so I would be tweaking the recipes or changing ingredients. At the end it was more stress than help! But that is just me.


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> catering for my own food intolerances,


On the subject of intolerances (I know I've spoken before about limiting my ingredients per dish so I've hogged this topic entirely), but this is the reason I can't order in like most people. Just like you, my food intolerances add a whole other layer of stress. I'm allergic to wheat, soy, sesame, shrimp, almonds...it's easier to cook for myself no matter how tired I am, because at least then I don't have to worry about an unwanted reaction.

I really feel for parents who have to cater to their families during this time, especially if the kids have food intolerances. It's so much work! My friend has to cook 3 different dishes for lunch and dinner because her DH and 2 kids all have different allergies- so either they all forgo the allergens (like nobody gets to eat normal bread because one of them is gluten free) or she cooks for each person separately, which is the path of least resistance but leads her to utter exhaustion.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I was finding more actual joy in cooking recently (the last 2-3 years) and now it more of a neutral “something I have to do thing.” No stress or resentment, but not joy. I used to want to be more experimental, give myself more challenges, like try a recipe from a foreign country or try to make great meals at less than $5 each for the two of us. Now I just cook. I wonder why? Maybe because I am home all the time? Or I have other creative outlets I am trying? Maybe it is the long term stress, which is going to grow now that I have seen the situation with my grandparents (not good) and will have to take 5-5 days each month to drive up and help. My grandma I knew is basically gone (think Bea Arthur...efficient and sharp as a tack with a quick sarcastic wit) and my grandpap is an overwhelmed, stressed out mess who was “the sick one” before all this. He is so great with all this and I am so proud of him. It makes me so glad my stepfather is 10 years younger than my mom because he has so much better ability to handle my mom’s needs.


----------



## msd_bags

Early days of the pandemic and our lockdown, I was cooking and preparing healthy meals.  I was also enjoying myself.  However, when work, despite being WFH, started yo demand a lot of my time, I couldn’t focus on meal preparation anymore.  But at least, new kitchen “toys” (pots/pans, airfryer (actually a tabletop multifunction oven), InstaPot) provide inspiration here and there.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> I was finding more actual joy in cooking recently (the last 2-3 years) and now it more of a neutral “something I have to do thing.” No stress or resentment, but not joy. I used to want to be more experimental, give myself more challenges, like try a recipe from a foreign country or try to make great meals at less than $5 each for the two of us. Now I just cook. I wonder why? Maybe because I am home all the time? Or I have other creative outlets I am trying? Maybe it is the long term stress, which is going to grow now that I have seen the situation with my grandparents (not good) and will have to take 5-5 days each month to drive up and help. My grandma I knew is basically gone (think Bea Arthur...efficient and sharp as a tack with a quick sarcastic wit) and my grandpap is an overwhelmed, stressed out mess who was “the sick one” before all this. He is so great with all this and I am so proud of him. It makes me so glad my stepfather is 10 years younger than my mom because he has so much better ability to handle my mom’s needs.



Yeah prior to COVID my husband and I used to plan for the week in terms of the meals we would cook and be ambitious. We’d prepare the home-cooked meals together and always made them big so that we had leftovers for several days.

Now because we sort of have to be more reliant on the kitchen it’s become a little bit less of a special project and many days we are sort of ‘foraging’ the misc ingredients we have on hand to put something together, lol. 



msd_bags said:


> Early days of the pandemic and our lockdown, I was cooking and preparing healthy meals.  I was also enjoying myself.  However, when work, despite being WFH, started yo demand a lot of my time, I couldn’t focus on meal preparation anymore.  But at least, new kitchen “toys” (pots/pans, airfryer (actually a tabletop multifunction oven), InstaPot) provide inspiration here and there.



Glad to hear you have some new kitchen toys! My husband just bought us a pressure cooker so we are having some fun trying out meals we can make with that.

Some more bags from yesterday and today. I think I might be up to 22 at this point, of the 27 that I am aiming to wear this month. 

Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell (sp?) mini double bag. Yet another taupe bag (just love taupe), but this one is fun with the brightly colored suede interior.  I know these bags copy the Birkin but I love them anyway.




Then this morning, wore my other Chloe bag, also to Starbucks. This is more of a chain wallet I guess. It’s a lovely warm blush/brown color.


----------



## More bags

Hello, how is everyone doing?  I am out of sorts, my routine is scrambled today - I took my older DS to an orthodontist appointment this morning. Funny how a small change can flip me upside down. 

I watched an interesting YouTube video last night. The YouTuber helped curate one of their subscriber’s bag collection. I liked the way she grouped the bags. I’ll share it here, in case you find it useful.  



On the theme of wearing and appreciating what I have,
1) *Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap*, funny I don’t have any individual pics of this bag except for when I purchased it. I do more group pictures of my bags, it’s easier for me to compare and contrast, identify my favourite, most used and least used bag within that group.
2) Cross posting my Hermes Jaguar Quetzal CSGM (large shawl). I wore it on the same day I carried the Coco Shine.
3) *Hermes Etain Massai Cut 40*, I wore this to drive DS to his ortho appointment and I waited in the car. 
4) Here’s the scarf I am wearing today with my Massai Cut, it’s Hermes Zebra Pegasus Maxi Twilly.

Sending warm vibes and positive thoughts to our pocket friends.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Yeah prior to COVID my husband and I used to plan for the week in terms of the meals we would cook and be ambitious. We’d prepare the home-cooked meals together and always made them big so that we had leftovers for several days.
> 
> Now because we sort of have to be more reliant on the kitchen it’s become a little bit less of a special project and many days we are sort of ‘foraging’ the misc ingredients we have on hand to put something together, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you have some new kitchen toys! My husband just bought us a pressure cooker so we are having some fun trying out meals we can make with that.
> 
> Some more bags from yesterday and today. I think I might be up to 22 at this point, of the 27 that I am aiming to wear this month.
> 
> Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell (sp?) mini double bag. Yet another taupe bag (just love taupe), but this one is fun with the brightly colored suede interior.  I know these bags copy the Birkin but I love them anyway.
> 
> View attachment 4964076
> 
> 
> Then this morning, wore my other Chloe bag, also to Starbucks. This is more of a chain wallet I guess. It’s a lovely warm blush/brown color.
> 
> View attachment 4964077


Oooh, great pics -  I love your Double Bag and taupe/grey bags. How do you like your Double Bag, is it heavy? Would you consider doing a review?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Okay my bags of love photo tote with leather trim is so nice! It's like a Le Pliage but more personal! I have group family photos on both sides.  I added my initials to both sides as well.   Not too big for every day, nappa leather handles, and super spacious as a carry on or something as well. Oh! --and only $89!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh and if any of you are looking for affordable, anti microbial, machine washable nylon bags with high quality zippers and hardware that looks a bit more grown up than Kipling, here are an assortment of my pouches in social butterfly print.
These 3 I bought new on eBay for $45 or I could have ordered them from Jujube for $60. Not bad and come with an assortment of matching straps so you can do mini purse, wristlet or Crossbody.


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> Absolutely loving my new-to-me Peretti Tiffany Bone Cuff - I received it earlier today and haven’t taken if off or even noticed I was wearing it. It’s freaking amazing! ETA: Yes, that’s a dog’s ear I was fondling. Darn hard to take a photo while holding one’s iPad in one hand and one’s other arm far enough away without dropping said iPad or scaring the dog to death.
> 
> View attachment 4957897



 Iconic!


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> Love the color of your Pólene!
> 
> 
> 
> It is like hearing myself talk. We were also falling too much on the delivery slope, the let’s just get some sushi, or we need to support our local Italian. It is true that it is cheaper than eating out, but still, not the best. So this January I said no ordering out until the last weekend. My children are anxiously waiting for their sushi at the end of the month...
> 
> I think I have said it before here, I simultaneously hate and love cooking. I like it as per itself, but I resent the daily obligation, and now with Covid, cooking lunch for the whole house and immediately having to think what to do for diner . Plus I fret too much about food, making sure it is healthy, catering for my own food intolerances, making sure that my kids partake of the culinary tradition of their families and countries... There is so much culture and emotion embeded in food and cooking, it exhausts me. Plus I am not a good planner. I use to plan meals when the kids were little, but now I am not able. I think I have enough with the planing involved in establishing a business  .
> 
> So I did try those meal kit delivery services, Hello Fresh I think it was called. Nothing wrong with it, it worked very well and I have friends who swear by it. You can choose your meals, but of course sometimes I would miss the deadline. And it turns out that something I hate more than planning is someone else planning for me... Plus I am a fussy cook, and I like things my way, so I would be tweaking the recipes or changing ingredients. At the end it was more stress than help! But that is just me.


I know I'd feel the same about those meal kit delivery services. I like to make things my way. I'm constantly tweaking recipes and often adding more spices. Many years ago we hired a woman to cook us a weeks worth of meals. If it had worked out, we would have continued to use her, but we really didn't like anything she prepared. 

I feel that having to constantly think about meal planning makes it very hard to me to keep my weight down. I'm always thinking of food. There is pressure to decide what we are going to eat the next day before I go to bed so I can defrost anything I need. I end up dreaming about food.


jblended said:


> On the subject of intolerances (I know I've spoken before about limiting my ingredients per dish so I've hogged this topic entirely), but this is the reason I can't order in like most people. Just like you, my food intolerances add a whole other layer of stress. I'm allergic to wheat, soy, sesame, shrimp, almonds...it's easier to cook for myself no matter how tired I am, because at least then I don't have to worry about an unwanted reaction.
> 
> I really feel for parents who have to cater to their families during this time, especially if the kids have food intolerances. It's so much work! My friend has to cook 3 different dishes for lunch and dinner because her DH and 2 kids all have different allergies- so either they all forgo the allergens (like nobody gets to eat normal bread because one of them is gluten free) or she cooks for each person separately, which is the path of least resistance but leads her to utter exhaustion.


I discovered an intolerance to soy about a year ago. DH still doesn't believe me. Food intolerances are hard to identify as it can take up to 48 hours to get a reaction. I've had problems with Chinese food for many years. At first, it just made it so I couldn't sleep. I blamed it on the tea, but even after I stopped drinking tea, I still had the problem. I couldn't figure it out. Then the last few years, I've gotten headaches, even when there is no MSG. I finally narrowed it down to soy. Every few weeks I make fried rice for DH, which he loves. I'd love it too but it isn't worth getting a headache.

I bet I have other food intolerances I just haven't identified yet. Sometimes I'll have headaches several days in a row. 

I'm so tired of cooking. It is a treat for me to eat out. I don't want to ever have to give that up. I know that if I only had to feed myself, I would make a lot less dishes with a lot less ingredients.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Oh I am so happy you like your D&D shirt! And relieved, I was anxious you wouldn’t and feeling responsible for it
> 
> It sure looks great on you! I have all three. They really are so practical that to me it is easy to justify the purchases, the ppw rate is so low. I love the striped one too, also because it has a contrast picket in pink.
> I have several of their pijamas and have given them as presents and everybody loves them. I always end up ruining silk pijamas, so these are much better for me and great to hang around with your coffee in the mornings without feeling too messy.
> 
> Btw, about my order where DHL wanted to charge me 50% of the value. Part of that was the new custom duties, part the European VAT, part an outrageously high admin fee that DHL charges. I talked to D&D and they say they have now a different procedure for ordering from Europe where they take care of all charges and I don't pay more. Somehow my order went as a local order in pounds. So I sent back to sender and will do another order. Just in case anyone in Europe has a similar situation with a UK site!



We (UK) have to pay duty on any purchases from the French h.com site, obviously enough sent from the France, but all the items that are on the UK site are also sent from France.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Bags 16 and 17 of the month yesterday. Both Proenza Schouler as it turns out.
> 
> First up is the mini PS2 in biscotti. This bag goes with so many outfits. I love camel as a color for a handbag, and this one doesn’t make my heart sing quite like it used to, but whenever I evaluate a potential new camel bag to replace it - this one still seems to fit into my wardrobe more. So, it stays.
> View attachment 4958329
> 
> 
> Then for our dinner run I broke out my PS1 crossbody in suede ‘Pepe’. This bag is DEFINITELY showing a bunch of wear. I don’t feel fancy anymore when I wear it, but the slouchy look of it is so cool for some outfits. So, it also stays.
> View attachment 4958330
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Well, I think the Pepe looks amazing, suede is never pristine and the colour of this works in suede beautifully.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> *So tell me everybody : do you like monogramming on your items? *If so, what? SLGs? Shirt pockets? Linens? Engraved jewelry? Stationary?



If it's available then yes. I wouldn't customise something for the sake of it though, I'd have to want it anyway.


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> In the spirit of wearing & appreciating what I have:
> View attachment 4958529
> 
> using the Lora Bucket bag from Coach. After a week of black bags, decided I needed to brighten things up a bit. Happy Friday!



Perfect colour, love this


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Today's bag is from the challenge to carry our least used bags. A black Ferragamo satchel that I got pre-loved.
> 
> View attachment 4959173



Great photo, looks like a movie still


----------



## SakuraSakura

SouthernPurseGal said:


> *So tell me everybody : do you like monogramming on your items? *If so, what? SLGs? Shirt pockets? Linens? Engraved jewelry? Stationary?



I have two items in my collection that have my first names initial: a monogram pochette and my yayoi kusama bag charm. They're not going anywhere.


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> Great photo, looks like a movie still



Thank you!    Such a lovely compliment!


----------



## indiaink

OK, humans, reading about the stressors some of you are having with cooking and preparing meals and so forth, I present to you Glorious One Pot Meals from Elizabeth Yarnell.  I learned about her and this method of cooking (5 ingredients, mostly, and one pot, a Dutch oven) a number of years ago when a friend was diagnosed with MS. Put it this way, some of the recipes‘ pages are worn from using them so much. One of my all-time favorite recipes is African Peanut Butter Stew.

Glorious One Pot Cooking


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I bet I have other food intolerances I just haven't identified yet. Sometimes I'll have headaches several days in a row.


Have you considered doing a food allergy panel? It's a simple blood test and it uncovered a bunch of intolerances I was previously unaware of. I had no idea I was allergic to almonds or soy before doing the test, but would get random migraines, stomach upset and various other annoying symptoms. Once I got my results, I eliminated everything listed, even mild intolerances (they are ranked by severity in the results) and I've felt a lot better since.
Might be worth doing. 
At any rate, I'm glad you managed to identify soy was giving you trouble. It's a hidden ingredient in so many things (chocolate, jarred sauces, etc.) and a lot of people have issues but never trace it back to soy (myself included). Life so is much easier once you identify the source of the problem.


indiaink said:


> Glorious One Pot Cooking


Oh wow! Thanks for sharing! This looks brilliant!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Have you considered doing a food allergy panel? It's a simple blood test and it uncovered a bunch of intolerances I was previously unaware of. I had no idea I was allergic to almonds or soy before doing the test, but would get random migraines, stomach upset and various other annoying symptoms. Once I got my results, I eliminated everything listed, even mild intolerances (they are ranked by severity in the results) and I've felt a lot better since.
> Might be worth doing.
> At any rate, I'm glad you managed to identify soy was giving you trouble. It's a hidden ingredient in so many things (chocolate, jarred sauces, etc.) and a lot of people have issues but never trace it back to soy (myself included). Life so is much easier once you identify the source of the problem.
> 
> Oh wow! Thanks for sharing! This looks brilliant!


I have had several allergy scratch tests, the allergy blood test, and another test I can't remember what it was called. Nothing that is a major part of my diet showed up on any of these tests. (I have asthma that is triggered by certain things I'm allergic to, like dust and grass, but not foods.) One test said I was allergic to ghee, but not butter. I thought that was weird. I eat Indian food so rarely that it isn't an issue, but I really love Indian food and don't notice any problems when I eat it.


----------



## doni

whateve said:


> I discovered an intolerance to soy about a year ago. DH still doesn't believe me. Food intolerances are hard to identify as it can take up to 48 hours to get a reaction. I've had problems with Chinese food for many years. At first, it just made it so I couldn't sleep. I blamed it on the tea, but even after I stopped drinking tea, I still had the problem. I couldn't figure it out. Then the last few years, I've gotten headaches, even when there is no MSG. I finally narrowed it down to soy. Every few weeks I make fried rice for DH, which he loves. I'd love it too but it isn't worth getting a headache.
> 
> I bet I have other food intolerances I just haven't identified yet. Sometimes I'll have headaches several days in a row.



Maybe it is soya sauce, not necessarily soya, that you react to. I know I cannot deal well with soy sauce and have to be careful in Japanase restaurants, but I can do soy in other forms (miso, tofu...). If you have frequent headaches, I would look into histamine intolerance. It is a very underdiagnosed intolerance and headaches and migraines are one of the main symthoms. Asthma and airbone allergies are often associated to it too (as it implies you have a problem managing histamine).


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> Maybe it is soya sauce, not necessarily soya, that you react to. I know I cannot deal well with soy sauce and have to be careful in Japanase restaurants, but I can do soy in other forms (miso, tofu...). If you have frequent headaches, I would look into histamine intolerance. It is a very underdiagnosed intolerance and headaches and migraines are one of the main symthoms. Asthma and airbone allergies are often associated to it too (as it implies you have a problem managing histamine).


Thanks for giving me something to consider. I had never heard of histamine intolerance. I take a lot of anti-histamines. I wonder if I'm making it worse.  

I have a worse problem with tofu than soy sauce. I assumed it was a more concentrated form of soy than the sauce, or I was ingesting more of it at one time. I can't tolerate edamame either.  Now that I think about it, I can't remember if I've had problems after eating in Japanese restaurants. DH doesn't like Japanese food so I only have it rarely.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get it.  Even though our offer was better.



So sorry, I know what that feels like


----------



## doni

whateve said:


> Thanks for giving me something to consider. I had never heard of histamine intolerance. I take a lot of anti-histamines. I wonder if I'm making it worse.
> 
> I have a worse problem with tofu than soy sauce. I assumed it was a more concentrated form of soy than the sauce, or I was ingesting more of it at one time. I can't tolerate edamame either.  Now that I think about it, I can't remember if I've had problems after eating in Japanese restaurants. DH doesn't like Japanese food so I only have it rarely.



I used to take anti-histamines every spring/summer until I was diagnosed. My allergies were so bad. Sometimes I had terrible reactions to the anti-histamines. Now I haven’t taken an anti-histamine in years and all my allergies are SO much better it is unbelievable. I even have a dog now, no problems. No more runny nose, no more sudden headaches or hives or pain. My digestion issues come and go, but everything else is better, life changing. You don’t loose anything looking into it. If you notice wine gives you headaches that can be another sign.


----------



## papertiger

Bethwithabagproblem said:


> Advice needed, please!
> 
> I bought a lovely YSL Mini Lou camera bag in asphalt (gray) with silver hardware last Fall. It has barely been out of the dust bag. Never been used. I’m contemplating what to do about this bag. I bought it from Nordstrom, so I can still return it or I can sell to FP. Right now it seems so impractical given the covid situation and I’m having a hard time imagining an appropriate time to bring her out.
> Pros- it’s beautiful, it’s neutral, unlikely to go out of style (?), I got it during a YSL sale maybe 15% off. It has since had a price increase
> Cons- it’s not getting used, it’s a tiny bag, it’s dressy for my lifestyle
> 
> Any helpful hints on whether to keep or not? Thanks in advance.



Carrying any bags is a bit of a lost cause atm for me, and I'm sure for most. 

You could think of it as a casual evening bag. I use my Gucci small pink Interlocking in that way, my vintage Chanel Tassel too and some others. Normally they would be a bit dressy (I think it's the chains) by day.


----------



## doni

Let’s go on topic. I have set myself a budget, sort of, for fashion and I am trying to be thoughtfull about my Spring/Summer needs, which I don’t know whether it is helping or encouraging me more to shop . In terms of handbags, like every year, I am back to thinking I want a white bag, or a Summery color bag, or both.
And I need more bags that can be worn crossbody, now that my social life seems to be about having walks, a dog in tow. Need is not really the right word though, I have enough and can always grab the Gucci Disco which is a bag I love to hate. I mean, it is perfect, roomy, supremely confortable, goes with every thing, and it bores me to death. It is like the goodie goodie girl at school who on top of being pretty and smart is also kind and a good person, so you can’t help but like her and still wish there would be something wrong with her...


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hermès Fleur de Lotus. Saw it on Poshmark for $100. Has a small tear on a corner I can easily fix. Thought about it for 5-5 days and love the colors for me, so I bought it. Should arrive this week. Used credit from a few small sales on PM and some surprise birthday money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961061
> 
> 
> Down the rabbit hole I go...never say never.



Beautiful colour. I believe it was first issued in 1961 and by Christiane Vauzelles. 

The colour is beautiful and the design so perfect for now as the lotus usually symbolises self-reflection, personal growth and purity.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Let’s go on topic. I have set myself a budget, sort of, for fashion and I am trying to be thoughtfull about my Spring/Summer needs, which I don’t know whether it is helping or encouraging me more to shop . In terms of handbags, like every year, I am back to thinking I want a white bag, or a Summery color bag, or both.
> And I need more bags that can be worn crossbody, now that my social life seems to be about having walks, a dog in tow. Need is not really the right word though, I have enough and can always grab the Gucci Disco which is a bag I love to hate. I mean, it is perfect, roomy, supremely confortable, goes with every thing, and it bores me to death. It is like the goodie goodie girl at school who on top of being pretty and smart is also kind and a good person, so you can’t but like her and still wish there would be something wrong about her...



I have a Soho Disco but I see it in a earthy environment, strolling through woods, parks and beaches. I find that camera bag style very 'honest' and know what you mean about it belonging to the archetypal prettiest, nice girl in school, however, she probably doesn't think she's pretty at all and attracts all the wrongs guys so I don't envy her.


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m what they call a value investor. I buy when prices are low and I try to hold for years. (But I try to get them low enough, that I don’t have any regrets when I let things go.) When it was all about the Jumbos, I bought minis.
> 
> So in 2020, when everyone is looking for light-weight, easy to sanitize crossbodies, I was buying impractical sparkly minaudieres.
> 
> So my best bag of 2020 was found last January, a 1967 Leiber Chatelaine
> View attachment 4961666
> 
> 
> And the last bag I bought, just under the wire in December, was the adorable Leiber owl in the center:
> View attachment 4961667



Simply stunning!


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4961949
> View attachment 4961950
> View attachment 4961951
> 
> 
> Super impressed with my Barrington gifts st Anne's tote and SLGs which arrived at the same time as a 15% off sale (for Valentine's with code xoxo in case anyone wants to try the shop) *so now I need to get the matching travel duffle and laptop bag.*



Define 'need' within the context of your wardrobe?


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> When Behno emailed me a code for 25% off, I caved and bought my birthday present to myself a couple months early...
> 
> A few days ago I put this in my shopping cart, but didn't buy it, and removed it from my shopping cart. That evening they sent an email 'reminding' me of this purse. Today I got another email, reminding me of this purse, and a 25% off promo code. Usually I'm not a fan of a company 'stalking me' with emails if I decide not to buy something; but if they send me a discount code... Suddenly I don't mind at all.
> 
> As for my checklist before buying this year... 1) I checked my closet, and do have another Benho bag in this size and style - but it's green, so the colors aren't even close. And since I have the green bag, I know this size and style work for me. 2) I didn't find this browsing purse/shopping websites, and didn't look at other bags on Behno.com except to see if they had this lovely orchid color in a different style/size.
> 
> Also, a Behno mini Ina in purple is was one of the items on my TPF Wishlist. Plus, it is my (insanely early) birthday present to myself. And that color...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962027



The colour is lovely, where and when will you wear it?


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome back. I’ve missed you guys but didn’t want to be Debbie Downer when I was struggling.  I know we are all carrying extra heavy burdens during this time.



 

You can be a 'Debbie Downer' anytime.


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> My 2021 goal was to save till April.  Oh well lol. Here‘s the necklace. I have the lucky bracelet so now it’s a complete set.



Wow, that is so pretty, I could not have resisted either. Now you can wear it.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @missie1, we need pics of the yg necklace! this thread is about shopping ones closet, not necessarily banning oneself from necessary and well thought out purchases
> 
> 
> I totally agree with this! I just never knew there was a name for us! I love your judith lieber bags and would love to see what you would pair them with! I might be tempted to wear them to the grocery like @Jereni withnher sparkly bag
> 
> yes, totally agree! IMO a really big square one
> 
> love this
> 
> ive never heard of Behno, but I love it And the discount!
> 
> I love this bag! DH dislikes logos and I am more of an H person, but I keep looking at these. So glad to hear they are practical re cost per wear
> 
> Some of my best deals of 2020 were relatively well priced compared to retail, but not inexpensive. My most worn in December is the BV karung Napa San Marco, basicallly new (with tags tucked inside) for 450 usd (got an email reminder discount) from fashionphile. But, also clocking in for best relative deals (though still pricy) are  @docride matte metallic 30B Vache Liegee, brushed phw, and 32 Sellier box prune Kelly, brushed phw, for around 5K each. (circa 2002, 2007 from Japanese resellers). I like bargains and prefer buying at the bottom of the market (I watched these two bags for months before to get the steepest covid discounts, and prices are rising back up as we speak). Relatively low cost per wear
> View attachment 4962140
> View attachment 4962141
> View attachment 4962142



BV has terrifying resale value but they don't sit around, I always see bags sell out so it's curious. I bought most of mine new, but on the plus side I keep my BV forever and they are all timeless IMO.


----------



## Hazzelnut

doni said:


> Let’s go on topic. I have set myself a budget, sort of, for fashion and I am trying to be thoughtfull about my Spring/Summer needs, which I don’t know whether it is helping or encouraging me more to shop . In terms of handbags, like every year, I am back to thinking I want a white bag, or a Summery color bag, or both.
> And I need more bags that can be worn crossbody, now that my social life seems to be about having walks, a dog in tow. Need is not really the right word though, I have enough and can always grab the Gucci Disco which is a bag I love to hate. I mean, it is perfect, roomy, supremely confortable, goes with every thing, and it bores me to death. It is like the goodie goodie girl at school who on top of being pretty and smart is also kind and a good person, so you can’t help but like her and still wish there would be something wrong about her...



I can’t believe how accurate you’ve described my feelings about the Soho Disco as well!  I love it as it’s so practical, but I don’t get excited to use it.


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> The colour is lovely, where and when will you wear it?



The grocery store. Running errands. Trip to the library. Once I can, to visit Grandma and friends. To work, on days I don't have much to carry.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I was finding more actual joy in cooking recently (the last 2-3 years) and now it more of a neutral “something I have to do thing.” No stress or resentment, but not joy. I used to want to be more experimental, give myself more challenges, like try a recipe from a foreign country or try to make great meals at less than $5 each for the two of us. Now I just cook. I wonder why? Maybe because I am home all the time? Or I have other creative outlets I am trying? Maybe it is the long term stress, which is going to grow now that I have seen the situation with my grandparents (not good) and will have to take 5-5 days each month to drive up and help. My grandma I knew is basically gone (think Bea Arthur...efficient and sharp as a tack with a quick sarcastic wit) and my grandpap is an overwhelmed, stressed out mess who was “the sick one” before all this. He is so great with all this and I am so proud of him. It makes me so glad my stepfather is 10 years younger than my mom because he has so much better ability to handle my mom’s needs.


That is a rough one. Just remember to find a little me time with all the stress.


----------



## Jereni

doni said:


> Need is not really the right word though, I have enough and can always grab the Gucci Disco which is a bag I love to hate. I mean, it is perfect, roomy, supremely confortable, goes with every thing, and it bores me to death.



Haha this is a great description. I don’t have the Gucci disco but have looked at it a few times because it seems crazy practical.

What bags are you thinking of, for summer?


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Yeah prior to COVID my husband and I used to plan for the week in terms of the meals we would cook and be ambitious. We’d prepare the home-cooked meals together and always made them big so that we had leftovers for several days.
> 
> Now because we sort of have to be more reliant on the kitchen it’s become a little bit less of a special project and many days we are sort of ‘foraging’ the misc ingredients we have on hand to put something together, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you have some new kitchen toys! My husband just bought us a pressure cooker so we are having some fun trying out meals we can make with that.
> 
> Some more bags from yesterday and today. I think I might be up to 22 at this point, of the 27 that I am aiming to wear this month.
> 
> Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell (sp?) mini double bag. Yet another taupe bag (just love taupe), but this one is fun with the brightly colored suede interior.  I know these bags copy the Birkin but I love them anyway.
> 
> View attachment 4964076
> 
> 
> Then this morning, wore my other Chloe bag, also to Starbucks. This is more of a chain wallet I guess. It’s a lovely warm blush/brown color.
> 
> View attachment 4964077


I like like them both. Love that multicolor interior.


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Yeah prior to COVID my husband and I used to plan for the week in terms of the meals we would cook and be ambitious. We’d prepare the home-cooked meals together and always made them big so that we had leftovers for several days.
> 
> Now because we sort of have to be more reliant on the kitchen it’s become a little bit less of a special project and many days we are sort of ‘foraging’ the misc ingredients we have on hand to put something together, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you have some new kitchen toys! My husband just bought us a pressure cooker so we are having some fun trying out meals we can make with that.
> 
> Some more bags from yesterday and today. I think I might be up to 22 at this point, of the 27 that I am aiming to wear this month.
> 
> Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell (sp?) mini double bag. Yet another taupe bag (just love taupe), but this one is fun with the brightly colored suede interior.  I know these bags copy the Birkin but I love them anyway.
> 
> View attachment 4964076
> 
> 
> Then this morning, wore my other Chloe bag, also to Starbucks. This is more of a chain wallet I guess. It’s a lovely warm blush/brown color.
> 
> View attachment 4964077


Oh I love the colors on the first one! I adore contrast stitching. Awesome size also. No worries - I don't think it references the Birkin at all.


----------



## doni

Jereni said:


> Haha this is a great description. I don’t have the Gucci disco but have looked at it a few times because it seems crazy practical.
> 
> What bags are you thinking of, for summer?


It _is_ very practical!

Oh, where do I start? There is Hermes, the best for white I believe, but it is always a long shot to get what you want. I may ask for a mini Bolide or mini Evelyn, both would work well in white I think. Or black or other neutral with PHW.

I have been looking at the new release of the Gucci Jackie for what it feels like ages. I really like it in off-white but not sure it works for me, I fear I’ll get bored... Plus I hate the fabric interior which goes against my 2021 quality goal... I wonder, for the same price, shouldn’t I hunt a Trim I in toile?

I am also intrigued by the new BV Bulb or thinking any intraciatto crossbody could fit the bill. But I don’t know whether this is more about feeling I am missing a BV, they look so chic on others. I could only do intraciatto in black though...

And then there is Loewe’s Balloon. I thought I would never have a bucket bag again but I cannot get over how beautiful this is. The choice of materials and colors, the ingenious double strap, the almost no hardware, that gorgeous shape...

For this year, I don’t want to spend in bags more than what I got for the ones I have sold. I have still a couple looking for buyers, so there is also that to take account of.


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> OK, humans, reading about the stressors some of you are having with cooking and preparing meals and so forth, I present to you Glorious One Pot Meals from Elizabeth Yarnell.  I learned about her and this method of cooking (5 ingredients, mostly, and one pot, a Dutch oven) a number of years ago when a friend was diagnosed with MS. Put it this way, some of the recipes‘ pages are worn from using them so much. *One of my all-time favorite recipes is African Peanut Butter Stew.*
> 
> Glorious One Pot Cooking



I need that recipe


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Let’s go on topic. I have set myself a budget, sort of, for fashion and I am trying to be thoughtfull about my Spring/Summer needs, which I don’t know whether it is helping or encouraging me more to shop . In terms of handbags, like every year, I am back to thinking I want a white bag, or a Summery color bag, or both.
> And I need more bags that can be worn crossbody, now that my social life seems to be about having walks, a dog in tow. Need is not really the right word though, I have enough and can always grab the Gucci Disco which is a bag I love to hate. *I mean, it is perfect, roomy, supremely confortable, goes with every thing, and it bores me to death. It is like the goodie goodie girl at school who on top of being pretty and smart is also kind and a good person, so you can’t help but like her and still wish there would be something wrong with her... *


 100% yes. I have a black Soho Disco - your description resonates with me. It's perfectly functional, lightweight, has good capacity for its size, my go to bag for vacations - especially vacations with lots of walking, one of my most frequently carried bags, she's an overachiever in my bag wardrobe and yet ...  

Back to your Spring/Summer needs, do you have other crossbody bags? I think your change in lifestyle warrants considering adding a functional crossbody bag. I think you could add a bag in a lighter colour (your Soho Disco is black?) Do you still carry your Celine Classic bag, would that fit your spring/summer crossbody needs or do you carry it more on the shoulder? I think it would be fun to explore the H route with a mini Bolide or a mini Evelyne.


papertiger said:


> I have a Soho Disco but I see it in a earthy environment, strolling through woods, parks and beaches. I find that camera bag style very 'honest' and know what you mean about it belonging to the archetypal prettiest, nice girl in school, however, she probably doesn't think she's pretty at all and attracts all the wrongs guys so I don't envy her.





Hazzelnut said:


> I can’t believe how accurate you’ve described my feelings about the Soho Disco as well!  I love it as it’s so practical, but I don’t get excited to use it.


----------



## doni

More bags said:


> 100% yes. I have a black Soho Disco - your description resonates with me. It's perfectly functional, lightweight, has good capacity for its size, my go to bag for vacations - especially vacations with lots of walking, one of my most frequently carried bags, she's an overachiever in my bag wardrobe and yet ...
> 
> Back to your Spring/Summer needs, do you have other crossbody bags? I think your change in lifestyle warrants considering adding a functional crossbody bag. I think you could add a bag in a lighter colour (your Soho Disco is black?) Do you still carry your Celine Classic bag, would that fit your spring/summer crossbody needs or do you carry it more on the shoulder? I think it would be fun to explore the H route with a mini Bolide or a mini Evelyne.


Ah, very thoughtful points... My Disco is black yes. I do love your definition of underwelming overachiever .
I do carry my Celine classic (you keep good track!) but that is more of a shoulder bag to me. Even if I can crossbody it (not over thick coats), I think of it as a shoulder bag if that makes sense...?
I also have a small Celine tri-color Trio that belonged to my mother, but when I have been a bit rough with it, I got an ugly scratch with peeled off leather on the front. That leather is so fragile... I then have a Loewe crossbody basket which is practical but very Summery and beachy. And that‘s it really... There is also the LV DE Ipanema pochette, which is tiny and my go-to for walking in the woods or under the snow or rough stuff like that, but my daughter has stolen it anyway .

Crossbodies are not my favorite type of bag. I like for handbags to interfere as little as possible with clothes (hence my love of clutches and dislike of chains). Even on a bike, I prefer to carry my bag in the front basket. But I have to admit with the dog and the walking and the gloves, masks, hand sterilizers and what not, I find myself wanting to reach for that more...


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Ah, very thoughtful points... My Disco is black yes. I do love your definition of underwelming overachiever .
> I do carry my Celine classic (you keep good track!) but that is more of a shoulder bag to me. Even if I can crossbody it (not over thick coats), I think of it as a shoulder bag if that makes sense...?
> I also have a small Celine tri-color Trio that belonged to my mother, but when I have been a bit rough with it, I got an ugly scratch with peeled off leather on the front. That leather is so fragile... I then have a Loewe crossbody basket which is practical but very Summery and beachy. And that‘s it really... There is also the LV DE Ipanema pochette, which is tiny and my go-to for walking in the woods or under the snow or rough stuff like that, but my daughter has stolen it anyway .
> 
> Crossbodies are not my favorite type of bag. I like for handbags to interfere as little as possible with clothes (hence my love of clutches and dislike of chains). Even on a bike, I prefer to carry my bag in the front basket. But I have to admit with the dog and the walking and the gloves, masks, hand sterilizers and what not, I find myself wanting to reach for that more...


I believe we chatted about the Celine Classic strap last year? Darn it, you already have a Trio, that was one I was going to mention. Sorry to hear the leather peeled off with a scratch. I think you could do two small crossbody bags, one more casual (mini Evelyne, Loewe Puzzle?) and one more dressy/polished (mini Bolide, mini Roulis?) Best wishes with your decisions, it sounds like it could be fun exploring options!


----------



## jayohwhy

I had been doing so well. During stressful work days I had found myself browsing the pre-loved sites as a break but during the apast few weeks, I haven't felt the need to. But then an email landed in my inbox from Coach that featured their new outlet crossbody that features a heart stitch (similar to the marmont, which has always been my favorite thing about the marmont). I will say I haven't pulled the trigger because even though it's not that expensive, I think it is too big for what I look for in a crossbody, knowing that I always pair my crossbodies with my larger "Mom bag". However, it's been two days and I find myself looking at it online just to admire how cute it is!


----------



## keodi

Jereni said:


> Aw thanks it is Patagonia and was a Christmas gift from DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both! I’m a big fan of this bag. Wish the strap was a tiny bit longer so that it would look better crossbody. But I’m tall so that’s a problem with most supposed crossbody bags for me.
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve definitely been cooking more since COVID... we used to eat out at restaurants a lot and still probably get takeout once a week but haven’t done much delivery. DH seems to dislike the concept of food delivery services, I haven’t figured that out yet.
> 
> *To keep the grocery bill down we have been trying to do almost all our shopping at Aldi. That place’s prices are amazing.*


same here!


jayohwhy said:


> I had been doing so well. During stressful work days I had found myself browsing the pre-loved sites as a break but during the apast few weeks, I haven't felt the need to. But then an email landed in my inbox from Coach that featured their new outlet crossbody that features a heart stitch (similar to the marmont, which has always been my favorite thing about the marmont). I will say I haven't pulled the trigger because even though it's not that expensive, I think it is too big for what I look for in a crossbody, knowing that I always pair my crossbodies with my larger "Mom bag". However, it's been two days and I find myself looking at it online just to admire how cute it is!
> 
> View attachment 4964970


Very nice!


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> Oooh, great pics -  I love your Double Bag and taupe/grey bags. How do you like your Double Bag, is it heavy? Would you consider doing a review?



Sure  Will try to keep it short. I have both the small double bag and the mini. 



Small size (the black/tan/burgundy)
——————————
This bag is a great size, in my opinion the ‘perfect’ size for a tote/satchel because it holds a lot but is not gargantuan. There’s two main sections with a zippered pocket dividing them, and then the two ‘outer’ slip pockets that are formed by the exterior of the bag. These slip sections are lined with suede. 

Overall I adore this bag because it reminds me of the Borough with its many compartments and there’s so many places I can tuck things. The handle feels nice in the hand and the construction on the bag seems excellent. To me it looks pretty high end. I find it to be the same weight as my peekaboo, and it is larger than that one. 

It would get 4/5 stars tho because they have a horrible design flaw with the long strap. Attaching it to the back of the bag, which is the design, makes the bag tilt strangely and when I attach the strap to the links that hold the short strap, the short strap then gets in the way when you put the long one on your shoulder.

I almost always carry it as a satchel, in the crook of my arm, or I can actually fit the short strap over my shoulder if needed, so basically I never use the long strap on this bag. But it’s a pretty silly design flaw. 

Mini bag (taupe, teal, lavender)
——————————
Obv much smaller, but just the right ‘mini size’ for me. Again two main compartments and two slip pockets. My iPhone 7 can fit sideways pretty easily, but the bag might be a bit small if you have a larger phone.

I can fit my phone and a flat cardholder  on one side, and then a small pouch and keys on the other side, with space for sunglasses on top, in one of those two compartments. That is, if you put your sunglasses in directly or have a soft fabric pouch for your sunglasses, which is what I use.

The long strap on this one is great and very adjustable, so I can have it sit crossbody down on my hip even tho I am tall. Which is not something I can do with all crossbody bags, so I appreciate it on this one. It also feels cute just carried by hand if you’re into that.

In sum big fans of both of them. Small would probably be a 4 out of 5 because of the long strap issue, and the mini is a 4.5/5.

Hope that’s helpful!


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> I used to take anti-histamines every spring/summer until I was diagnosed. My allergies were so bad. Sometimes I had terrible reactions to the anti-histamines. Now I haven’t taken an anti-histamine in years and all my allergies are SO much better it is unbelievable. I even have a dog now, no problems. No more runny nose, no more sudden headaches or hives or pain. My digestion issues come and go, but everything else is better, life changing. You don’t loose anything looking into it. If you notice wine gives you headaches that can be another sign.


Thanks! I've had problems with red wine. My legs swell up.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Making an offer on another home with my main criteria of a "heated saltwater waterfall" backyard. 8hrs in the car with my indie bag.


----------



## Vintage Leather

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Making an offer on another home with my main criteria of a "heated saltwater waterfall" backyard. 8hrs in the car with my indie bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965143



Good luck! 

Do you need to be present at the open houses, or can your realtor do a video tour, and you go down after your offer is accepted during the inspection period? Or do you actually enjoy looking at houses?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Vintage Leather said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Do you need to be present at the open houses, or can your realtor do a video tour, and you go down after your offer is accepted during the inspection period? Or do you actually enjoy looking at houses?


I just can't make a decision between multiple options without seeing them in person. I need to case the neighborhood and do the school route and scope for sidewalks, etc. Today I looked at 2 that were the reason I drove down from out of state and then while I was looking at the second one and we were talking about possibly  making an offer, the third one we looked at popped on the market and our realtor called and got us in to see it immediately (we were nearby). The third one was 50% less square feet and $50,000 less in price and we decided we liked it best and made an offer on the spot. The neighborhood, mountain view and nearby athletic club with water park and playgrounds and massive parks with miles of sidewalks snaking through, so much forest except where there were parks and huge ponds/small lakes .... We were sold on the manicured, lush neighborhood. Then learning how good the schools are, low the taxes are and and low the crime rate is....we were sold! That stuff just can't be absorbed virtually to make a choice.


----------



## Sparkletastic

indiaink said:


> OK, humans, reading about the stressors some of you are having with cooking and preparing meals and so forth, I present to you Glorious One Pot Meals from Elizabeth Yarnell.  I learned about her and this method of cooking (5 ingredients, mostly, and one pot, a Dutch oven) a number of years ago when a friend was diagnosed with MS. Put it this way, some of the recipes‘ pages are worn from using them so much. One of my all-time favorite recipes is African Peanut Butter Stew.
> 
> Glorious One Pot Cooking


I adore you for sharing this. I now hate cooking so much that I resent when *I* get hungry. LOL!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just can't make a decision between multiple options without seeing them in person. I need to case the neighborhood and do the school route and scope for sidewalks, etc. Today I looked at 2 that were the reason I drove down from out of state and then while I was looking at the second one and we were talking about possibly  making an offer, the third one we looked at popped on the market and our realtor called and got us in to see it immediately (we were nearby). The third one was 50% less square feet and $50,000 less in price and we decided we liked it best and made an offer on the spot. The neighborhood, mountain view and nearby athletic club with water park and playgrounds and massive parks with miles of sidewalks snaking through, so much forest except where there were parks and huge ponds/small lakes .... We were sold on the manicured, lush neighborhood. Then learning how good the schools are, low the taxes are and and low the crime rate is....we were sold! That stuff just can't be absorbed virtually to make a choice.


I hope you get it!

I came into your conversation late. Are you moving to a new city or is this a second home. I was puzzled by the 8 hours in the car.


----------



## Sparkletastic

_*Help! Is it fashionable to wear different shades of metallics together?  *_

It feels “off” to wear a soft gold bag w/deep gold shoes or vice versa. The differing shades don’t seem to work like say differing shades of blue.

Am I being kooky? I don’t like gold enough to have tons of gold shoes & bags so I feel like I have to pick a lane (????)

The only gold bag I own is this Chanel soft gold New Medium Boy. I adore it but it’s a big ‘un  and honestly overwhelms my frame a bit.  If I had it to do over again, I’d get a smaller one. But, it’s here to stay so I just need to work with it.

I have shoes in multiple shades of gold but only 1 gold pair is a definite keeper (the rockstuds I just bought).

You can see from these photos that they are definitely different shades. In person the color variance is even greater. So, I can’t see me ever wearing these together unless there is some fashion aspect I’m missing.  

Am I being kooky? I don’t like gold enough to have endless numbers  of gold shoes & bags so I feel like I have to pick a lane (????) I know the usual feedback is “wear what you want” and you ladies know I do. LOL! But, I’m genuinely looking for feedback from a fashion standpoint. Wear different tones together? Get multiple bags and shoes in more complimentary tones? Or?

I’ve just bought a darker gold Chanel WOC that should be here in a few days but, I’m not sure that’s the right decision. Help!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> _*Help! Is it fashionable to wear different shades of metallics together?  *_
> 
> It feels “off” to wear a soft gold bag w/deep gold shoes or vice versa. The differing shades don’t seem to work like say differing shades of blue.
> 
> Am I being kooky? I don’t like gold enough to have tons of gold shoes & bags so I feel like I have to pick a lane (????)
> 
> The only gold bag I own is this Chanel soft gold New Medium Boy. I adore it but it’s a big ‘un  and honestly overwhelms my frame a bit.  If I had it to do over again, I’d get a smaller one. But, it’s here to stay so I just need to work with it.
> 
> I have shoes in multiple shades of gold but only 1 gold pair is a definite keeper (the rockstuds I just bought).
> 
> You can see from these photos that they are definitely different shades. In person the color variance is even greater. So, I can’t see me ever wearing these together unless there is some fashion aspect I’m missing.
> 
> Am I being kooky? I don’t like gold enough to have endless numbers  of gold shoes & bags so I feel like I have to pick a lane (????) I know the usual feedback is “wear what you want” and you ladies know I do. LOL! But, I’m genuinely looking for feedback from a fashion standpoint. Wear different tones together? Get multiple bags and shoes in more complimentary tones? Or?
> 
> I’ve just bought a darker gold Chanel WOC that should be here in a few days but, I’m not sure that’s the right decision. Help!
> View attachment 4965629
> View attachment 4965630


They don't look good right next to each other, but with the shoes on your feet, and the bag in your hand, how does it look? Maybe they are far enough apart that it isn't noticeable they don't match. I wouldn't want to get more than one pair of gold shoes. It looks like the hardware may match even if the leather doesn't.


----------



## doni

Sparkletastic said:


> _*Help! Is it fashionable to wear different shades of metallics together?  *_
> 
> Am I being kooky? I don’t like gold enough to have endless numbers  of gold shoes & bags so I feel like I have to pick a lane (????) I know the usual feedback is “wear what you want” and you ladies know I do. LOL! But, I’m genuinely looking for feedback from a fashion standpoint. Wear different tones together? Get multiple bags and shoes in more complimentary tones? Or?
> 
> I’ve just bought a darker gold Chanel WOC that should be here in a few days but, I’m not sure that’s the right decision. Help!



From the pic the tones do not look that different, and bags are far away enough from shoes that you could wear them together and they would not look like they clash. Plus it is scrappy shoes so not a block of gold, they mix with your skin. But I can see how in reality it may be look different if the gold of the shoes is very deep (doesn’t look like that in pics).
But you can always wear your gold bag with black or tan/skin tone shoes, and the gold Valentinos with just about everything.

Good luck with the offer @SouthernPurseGal !

@jayohwhy , give it a few days more and if it still haunts your dreams then it is time to consider. Camera bags are very practical.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> _*Help! Is it fashionable to wear different shades of metallics together?  *_
> 
> It feels “off” to wear a soft gold bag w/deep gold shoes or vice versa. The differing shades don’t seem to work like say differing shades of blue.
> 
> Am I being kooky? I don’t like gold enough to have tons of gold shoes & bags so I feel like I have to pick a lane (????)
> 
> The only gold bag I own is this Chanel soft gold New Medium Boy. I adore it but it’s a big ‘un  and honestly overwhelms my frame a bit.  If I had it to do over again, I’d get a smaller one. But, it’s here to stay so I just need to work with it.
> 
> I have shoes in multiple shades of gold but only 1 gold pair is a definite keeper (the rockstuds I just bought).
> 
> You can see from these photos that they are definitely different shades. In person the color variance is even greater. So, I can’t see me ever wearing these together unless there is some fashion aspect I’m missing.
> 
> Am I being kooky? I don’t like gold enough to have endless numbers  of gold shoes & bags so I feel like I have to pick a lane (????) I know the usual feedback is “wear what you want” and you ladies know I do. LOL! But, I’m genuinely looking for feedback from a fashion standpoint. Wear different tones together? Get multiple bags and shoes in more complimentary tones? Or?
> 
> I’ve just bought a darker gold Chanel WOC that should be here in a few days but, I’m not sure that’s the right decision. Help!
> View attachment 4965629
> View attachment 4965630


Spark,
These two don’t work together because gold is really like a neutral that you only need one piece to tie together a look.  You tend to run into trouble when you start Trying to match varies shades together.  Then it doesn’t look effortless it looks forced.  The gold shoe would work when your carrying another color bag that say has gold hardware.  Then it’s complementary rather than competing kwim.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Hello, how is everyone doing?  I am out of sorts, my routine is scrambled today - I took my older DS to an orthodontist appointment this morning. Funny how a small change can flip me upside down.
> 
> I watched an interesting YouTube video last night. The YouTuber helped curate one of their subscriber’s bag collection. I liked the way she grouped the bags. I’ll share it here, in case you find it useful.
> 
> 
> 
> On the theme of wearing and appreciating what I have,
> 1) *Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap*, funny I don’t have any individual pics of this bag except for when I purchased it. I do more group pictures of my bags, it’s easier for me to compare and contrast, identify my favourite, most used and least used bag within that group.
> 2) Cross posting my Hermes Jaguar Quetzal CSGM (large shawl). I wore it on the same day I carried the Coco Shine.
> 3) *Hermes Etain Massai Cut 40*, I wore this to drive DS to his ortho appointment and I waited in the car.
> 4) Here’s the scarf I am wearing today with my Massai Cut, it’s Hermes Zebra Pegasus Maxi Twilly.
> 
> Sending warm vibes and positive thoughts to our pocket friends.
> 
> View attachment 4964078
> View attachment 4964079
> View attachment 4964087
> View attachment 4964081



That was very helpful to watch. It made me think quite a bit more about downsizing but not hurrying with certain bags. For instance I have the NVT Mulberry SBS in black that has never been worn. I had wanted this bag forever and finally found one at the outlet . The other day I took it out of it's dust bag to look at. It's leather is gorgeous but the weight of it stops me every time I even consider using it. For most people it would not be heavy at all as it is still slightly under two pounds without the strap, but to me it still feels heavy to me.  It was so hard to find a brand new one I am hesitant to let it go. Maybe I should just sit on it a while longer. I don't do ebay so not sure where I would even let it go comfortably with out loosing a lot.


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Making an offer on another home with my main criteria of a "heated saltwater waterfall" backyard. 8hrs in the car with my indie bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965143


What a sweet bag! 
Good luck with the house - I love a little waterfall!!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just can't make a decision between multiple options without seeing them in person. I need to case the neighborhood and do the school route and scope for sidewalks, etc. Today I looked at 2 that were the reason I drove down from out of state and then while I was looking at the second one and we were talking about possibly  making an offer, the third one we looked at popped on the market and our realtor called and got us in to see it immediately (we were nearby). The third one was 50% less square feet and $50,000 less in price and we decided we liked it best and made an offer on the spot. The neighborhood, mountain view and nearby athletic club with water park and playgrounds and massive parks with miles of sidewalks snaking through, so much forest except where there were parks and huge ponds/small lakes .... We were sold on the manicured, lush neighborhood. Then learning how good the schools are, low the taxes are and and low the crime rate is....we were sold! That stuff just can't be absorbed virtually to make a choice.


Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> _*Help! Is it fashionable to wear different shades of metallics together?  *_
> 
> It feels “off” to wear a soft gold bag w/deep gold shoes or vice versa. The differing shades don’t seem to work like say differing shades of blue.
> 
> Am I being kooky? I don’t like gold enough to have tons of gold shoes & bags so I feel like I have to pick a lane (????)
> 
> The only gold bag I own is this Chanel soft gold New Medium Boy. I adore it but it’s a big ‘un  and honestly overwhelms my frame a bit.  If I had it to do over again, I’d get a smaller one. But, it’s here to stay so I just need to work with it.
> 
> I have shoes in multiple shades of gold but only 1 gold pair is a definite keeper (the rockstuds I just bought).
> 
> You can see from these photos that they are definitely different shades. In person the color variance is even greater. So, I can’t see me ever wearing these together unless there is some fashion aspect I’m missing.
> 
> Am I being kooky? I don’t like gold enough to have endless numbers  of gold shoes & bags so I feel like I have to pick a lane (????) I know the usual feedback is “wear what you want” and you ladies know I do. LOL! But, I’m genuinely looking for feedback from a fashion standpoint. Wear different tones together? Get multiple bags and shoes in more complimentary tones? Or?
> 
> I’ve just bought a darker gold Chanel WOC that should be here in a few days but, I’m not sure that’s the right decision. Help!
> View attachment 4965629
> View attachment 4965630



You're not 'kooky', it would make me pause for thought too, however, because they are so far apart, and with perhaps your jewellery, the difference will be much less noticeable. Currently, mismatching is far more preferable to perfect matches and 'sets', so as far as fashion goes you will actually be far more on-trend anyway (I know that doesn't always help to know - we must please ourselves). 

My mother's pet no-no was (not) wearing shades of cream and/or white together. OMG, the fuss, the wrong of it. A cream hat with a white blouse and off-white jeans, you'd think someone had deliberately put their shoes on the wrong feet to spite her, or went luxury shopping in a wetsuit, snorkels and flippers.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Sparkletastic said:


> I adore you for sharing this. I now hate cooking so much that I resent when *I* get hungry. LOL!
> I hope you get it!
> 
> I came into your conversation late. Are you moving to a new city or is this a second home. I was puzzled by the 8 hours in the car.


I'm staying at my mom's in another state but I'm moving to Atlanta which is very new to me, I don't know the first thing about Georgia! My husband is already living and working there as of Nov in corporate housing but my kids and I are staying for an extended holiday visit with my mom and stepdad because we couldn't hug them for a year and now we don't want to leave unless we have to. We did 2 weeks quarantine and tested and then came here so it was a lot of trouble so I'm avoiding any indoor places while I am visiting them.


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Making an offer on another home with my main criteria of a "heated saltwater waterfall" backyard. 8hrs in the car with my indie bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965143


Good luck! what a lovely colour very calming!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just can't make a decision between multiple options without seeing them in person. I need to case the neighborhood and do the school route and scope for sidewalks, etc. Today I looked at 2 that were the reason I drove down from out of state and then while I was looking at the second one and we were talking about possibly  making an offer, the third one we looked at popped on the market and our realtor called and got us in to see it immediately (we were nearby). The third one was 50% less square feet and $50,000 less in price and we decided we liked it best and made an offer on the spot. The neighborhood, mountain view and nearby athletic club with water park and playgrounds and massive parks with miles of sidewalks snaking through, so much forest except where there were parks and huge ponds/small lakes .... We were sold on the manicured, lush neighborhood. Then learning how good the schools are, low the taxes are and and low the crime rate is....we were sold! That stuff just can't be absorbed virtually to make a choice.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you! I hope you get it!


Sparkletastic said:


> _*Help! Is it fashionable to wear different shades of metallics together?  *_
> 
> It feels “off” to wear a soft gold bag w/deep gold shoes or vice versa. The differing shades don’t seem to work like say differing shades of blue.
> 
> Am I being kooky? I don’t like gold enough to have tons of gold shoes & bags so I feel like I have to pick a lane (????)
> 
> The only gold bag I own is this Chanel soft gold New Medium Boy. I adore it but it’s a big ‘un  and honestly overwhelms my frame a bit.  If I had it to do over again, I’d get a smaller one. But, it’s here to stay so I just need to work with it.
> 
> I have shoes in multiple shades of gold but only 1 gold pair is a definite keeper (the rockstuds I just bought).
> 
> You can see from these photos that they are definitely different shades. In person the color variance is even greater. So, I can’t see me ever wearing these together unless there is some fashion aspect I’m missing.
> 
> Am I being kooky? I don’t like gold enough to have endless numbers  of gold shoes & bags so I feel like I have to pick a lane (????) I know the usual feedback is “wear what you want” and you ladies know I do. LOL! But, I’m genuinely looking for feedback from a fashion standpoint. Wear different tones together? Get multiple bags and shoes in more complimentary tones? Or?
> 
> I’ve just bought a darker gold Chanel WOC that should be here in a few days but, I’m not sure that’s the right decision. Help!
> View attachment 4965629
> View attachment 4965630


Beautiful items!  I would wear them separately not together.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

@Sparkletastic i would wear them together. All shades of metallic gold look good together in my opinion.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! Looks promising but we won't know 100% until Feb 1.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I have had several allergy scratch tests, the allergy blood test, and another test I can't remember what it was called. Nothing that is a major part of my diet showed up on any of these tests. (I have asthma that is triggered by certain things I'm allergic to, like dust and grass, but not foods.)


I'm allergic to dust as well.  A few days ago, I woke up with allergies (watery eyes, runny nose and an uncomfortable feeling in the throat) but not sure what caused it as I didn't do any dusting or stir any dust (at least not knowingly).  Anyway, over the counter antihistamines helped clear the problem, but I'm going to talk to my doctor to see if he will recommend any allergy tests.  I have stopped using fragrance for a few days, and am also going to change my laundry detergent.  I actually suspect that might be the culprit -- I usually get the fragrance free detergent but they were out so I ended up with a scented one that's quite strong.

@Sparkletastic, I would style the two separately, especially since you mention that the Boy bag is on the larger side, and quite a statement piece on its own.  That is not to say that they cannot be styled together -- I think they can, depending on what else you are wearing and how it is put together overall.  I'm not sure I have the skill to do that myself, but some people have a flair for styling and can do it, but for me personally, I would use them in separate outfits.   The Chanel gold WOC sounds lovely.  Looking forward to pictures when you get it!

Speaking of gold bags, I have been eyeing the Bottega Veneta knot clutch in gold (after seeing pics and reading a thread in the BV forum about the gold knot).  It's discontinued so probably only available on the preloved market, but it is stunning....


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm in love with the neighborhood pool. It's less than a mile away from the house! Water slides and great amenities like a restaurant in the clubhouse. It's really a country club so we could sign up for golf and tennis lessons too! Fun, and the most gorgeous golf course which is also a huge neighborhood sprawling park with lovely paved walking paths everywhere going through woods, next to giant ponds, etc...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Making an offer on another home with my main criteria of a "heated saltwater waterfall" backyard. 8hrs in the car with my indie bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965143


Very pretty color on the bag!  And I love the backyard pool/waterfall, and the mountain view sounds beautiful!  Good luck with the house!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Some days ya gotta fake it til ya make it...my shirt and bag for errands today...
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
All in on the happy...


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> _*Help! Is it fashionable to wear different shades of metallics together?  *_
> 
> It feels “off” to wear a soft gold bag w/deep gold shoes or vice versa. The differing shades don’t seem to work like say differing shades of blue.
> 
> Am I being kooky? I don’t like gold enough to have tons of gold shoes & bags so I feel like I have to pick a lane (????)
> 
> The only gold bag I own is this Chanel soft gold New Medium Boy. I adore it but it’s a big ‘un  and honestly overwhelms my frame a bit.  If I had it to do over again, I’d get a smaller one. But, it’s here to stay so I just need to work with it.
> 
> I have shoes in multiple shades of gold but only 1 gold pair is a definite keeper (the rockstuds I just bought).
> 
> You can see from these photos that they are definitely different shades. In person the color variance is even greater. So, I can’t see me ever wearing these together unless there is some fashion aspect I’m missing.
> 
> Am I being kooky? I don’t like gold enough to have endless numbers  of gold shoes & bags so I feel like I have to pick a lane (????) I know the usual feedback is “wear what you want” and you ladies know I do. LOL! But, I’m genuinely looking for feedback from a fashion standpoint. Wear different tones together? Get multiple bags and shoes in more complimentary tones? Or?
> 
> I’ve just bought a darker gold Chanel WOC that should be here in a few days but, I’m not sure that’s the right decision. Help!
> View attachment 4965629
> View attachment 4965630


I am ok with mixing metals, but different tones in the same metal looks “off” to me. Like doni said, maybe when they are not right next to each other? I would probably pair each item with a solid color item that compliments the color of the outfit.


----------



## Jereni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4965920
> 
> I'm in love with the neighborhood pool. It's less than a mile away from the house! Water slides and great amenities like a restaurant in the clubhouse. It's really a country club so we could sign up for golf and tennis lessons too! Fun, and the most gorgeous golf course which is also a huge neighborhood sprawling park with lovely paved walking paths everywhere going through woods, next to giant ponds, etc...



Wow that is impressive! Good luck with the offer!


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Sure  Will try to keep it short. I have both the small double bag and the mini.
> View attachment 4964971
> 
> 
> Small size (the black/tan/burgundy)
> ——————————
> This bag is a great size, in my opinion the ‘perfect’ size for a tote/satchel because it holds a lot but is not gargantuan. There’s two main sections with a zippered pocket dividing them, and then the two ‘outer’ slip pockets that are formed by the exterior of the bag. These slip sections are lined with suede.
> 
> Overall I adore this bag because it reminds me of the Borough with its many compartments and there’s so many places I can tuck things. The handle feels nice in the hand and the construction on the bag seems excellent. To me it looks pretty high end. I find it to be the same weight as my peekaboo, and it is larger than that one.
> 
> It would get 4/5 stars tho because they have a horrible design flaw with the long strap. Attaching it to the back of the bag, which is the design, makes the bag tilt strangely and when I attach the strap to the links that hold the short strap, the short strap then gets in the way when you put the long one on your shoulder.
> 
> I almost always carry it as a satchel, in the crook of my arm, or I can actually fit the short strap over my shoulder if needed, so basically I never use the long strap on this bag. But it’s a pretty silly design flaw.
> 
> Mini bag (taupe, teal, lavender)
> ——————————
> Obv much smaller, but just the right ‘mini size’ for me. Again two main compartments and two slip pockets. My iPhone 7 can fit sideways pretty easily, but the bag might be a bit small if you have a larger phone.
> 
> I can fit my phone and a flat cardholder  on one side, and then a small pouch and keys on the other side, with space for sunglasses on top, in one of those two compartments. That is, if you put your sunglasses in directly or have a soft fabric pouch for your sunglasses, which is what I use.
> 
> The long strap on this one is great and very adjustable, so I can have it sit crossbody down on my hip even tho I am tall. Which is not something I can do with all crossbody bags, so I appreciate it on this one. It also feels cute just carried by hand if you’re into that.
> 
> In sum big fans of both of them. Small would probably be a 4 out of 5 because of the long strap issue, and the mini is a 4.5/5.
> 
> Hope that’s helpful!


Wow, that's awesome you have both sizes. Thank you for the thorough and thoughtful review. I like the colours you chose. Definitely helpful and definitely tempting - your bag pics this month have sent me to do lots of online research and oogling. 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Making an offer on another home with my main criteria of a "heated saltwater waterfall" backyard. 8hrs in the car with my indie bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965143


Pretty colour bag! Good luck with the house offer!


dcooney4 said:


> That was very helpful to watch. It made me think quite a bit more about downsizing but not hurrying with certain bags. For instance I have the NVT Mulberry SBS in black that has never been worn. I had wanted this bag forever and finally found one at the outlet . The other day I took it out of it's dust bag to look at. It's leather is gorgeous but the weight of it stops me every time I even consider using it. For most people it would not be heavy at all as it is still slightly under two pounds without the strap, but to me it still feels heavy to me.  It was so hard to find a brand new one I am hesitant to let it go. Maybe I should just sit on it a while longer. I don't do ebay so not sure where I would even let it go comfortably with out loosing a lot.


Your Mulberry SBS sounds wonderful. I'm sorry it feels heavy to you, that's disappointing when you've been thinking about a bag for a long time and it doesn't work for you. It's good there is no pressure on timing to make a decision. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm allergic to dust as well.  A few days ago, I woke up with allergies (watery eyes, runny nose and an uncomfortable feeling in the throat) but not sure what caused it as I didn't do any dusting or stir any dust (at least not knowingly).  Anyway, over the counter antihistamines helped clear the problem, but I'm going to talk to my doctor to see if he will recommend any allergy tests.  I have stopped using fragrance for a few days, and am also going to change my laundry detergent.  I actually suspect that might be the culprit -- I usually get the fragrance free detergent but they were out so I ended up with a scented one that's quite strong.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, I would style the two separately, especially since you mention that the Boy bag is on the larger side, and quite a statement piece on its own.  That is not to say that they cannot be styled together -- I think they can, depending on what else you are wearing and how it is put together overall.  I'm not sure I have the skill to do that myself, but some people have a flair for styling and can do it, but for me personally, I would use them in separate outfits.   The Chanel gold WOC sounds lovely.  Looking forward to pictures when you get it!
> 
> Speaking of gold bags, I have been eyeing the Bottega Veneta knot clutch in gold (after seeing pics and reading a thread in the BV forum about the gold knot).  It's discontinued so probably only available on the preloved market, but it is stunning....


Sorry to hear about the allergy flare up. I hope it is a quick and easy fix to replace your laundry detergent and it makes your symptoms go away.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Some days ya gotta fake it til ya make it...my shirt and bag for errands today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965996
> View attachment 4965998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in on the happy...


Fantastic colour on your blue Epi Speedy BowieFan! I like your shirt, too.


----------



## Hazzelnut

I thought I’d start using my bags daily, even if it’s only moving from my bedroom to living room to work from home! I am putting my phone, wallet and lipstick in them so it definitely counts  

Today’s companion was my lovely Diorama. My only silver hardware bag. While I’m a gold girl at heart, I definitely could never part with her!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Hazzelnut said:


> I thought I’d start using my bags daily, even if it’s only moving from my bedroom to living room to work from home! I am putting my phone, wallet and lipstick in them so it definitely counts
> 
> Today’s companion was my lovely Diorama. My only silver hardware bag. While I’m a gold girl at heart, I definitely could never part with her!
> 
> View attachment 4966031


Gorgeous bag Hazzelnut!


----------



## More bags

jayohwhy said:


> I had been doing so well. During stressful work days I had found myself browsing the pre-loved sites as a break but during the apast few weeks, I haven't felt the need to. But then an email landed in my inbox from Coach that featured their new outlet crossbody that features a heart stitch (similar to the marmont, which has always been my favorite thing about the marmont). I will say I haven't pulled the trigger because even though it's not that expensive, I think it is too big for what I look for in a crossbody, knowing that I always pair my crossbodies with my larger "Mom bag". However, it's been two days and I find myself looking at it online just to admire how cute it is!
> 
> View attachment 4964970


This is a cute camera bag and a great shade of red. I can't quite tell the dimensions from the picture. What dimensions do you prefer in a crossbody bag? Is this a bag that would work as a crossbody for you with the kids' supplies in a bag on the stroller?


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> _*Help! Is it fashionable to wear different shades of metallics together?  *_
> 
> It feels “off” to wear a soft gold bag w/deep gold shoes or vice versa. The differing shades don’t seem to work like say differing shades of blue.
> 
> Am I being kooky? I don’t like gold enough to have tons of gold shoes & bags so I feel like I have to pick a lane (????)
> 
> The only gold bag I own is this Chanel soft gold New Medium Boy. I adore it but it’s a big ‘un  and honestly overwhelms my frame a bit.  If I had it to do over again, I’d get a smaller one. But, it’s here to stay so I just need to work with it.
> 
> I have shoes in multiple shades of gold but only 1 gold pair is a definite keeper (the rockstuds I just bought).
> 
> You can see from these photos that they are definitely different shades. In person the color variance is even greater. So, I can’t see me ever wearing these together unless there is some fashion aspect I’m missing.
> 
> Am I being kooky? I don’t like gold enough to have endless numbers  of gold shoes & bags so I feel like I have to pick a lane (????) I know the usual feedback is “wear what you want” and you ladies know I do. LOL! But, I’m genuinely looking for feedback from a fashion standpoint. Wear different tones together? Get multiple bags and shoes in more complimentary tones? Or?
> 
> I’ve just bought a darker gold Chanel WOC that should be here in a few days but, I’m not sure that’s the right decision. Help!
> View attachment 4965629
> View attachment 4965630


Great looking shoes Sparkletastic. I wouldn't feel compelled to wear both the bag and shoes in the same outfit, they are each lovely items and compete for being the focal point, however, that is _my _comfort level.
You have a great style and can rock both at the same time and there is separation between your shoes and where your bag hangs, therefore no issues.


----------



## dcooney4

Hazzelnut said:


> I thought I’d start using my bags daily, even if it’s only moving from my bedroom to living room to work from home! I am putting my phone, wallet and lipstick in them so it definitely counts
> 
> Today’s companion was my lovely Diorama. My only silver hardware bag. While I’m a gold girl at heart, I definitely could never part with her!
> 
> View attachment 4966031


I love it. I am crazy about black with silver hardware.


----------



## Hazzelnut

dcooney4 said:


> I love it. I am crazy about black with silver hardware.



Thanks!   It’s making me itch for more silver hardware bags... not that I need anymore black bags!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Thanks for all the great feedback on the gold shoes and bags! It’s so nice having purse friends who “get” why I’d have the question and can help me along.

After looking at the combo in the mirror and trying it with a couple outfits it was clear this is a definite *no*.

I really wish the Chanel Boy were a little smaller. C prices are up but I’m doing my best to never sell a bag *EVER* again.  I’m hoping the C WOC I just ordered will satisfy my itch for a smaller gold bag.


dcooney4 said:


> That was very helpful to watch. It made me think quite a bit more about downsizing but not hurrying with certain bags. For instance I have the NVT Mulberry SBS in black that has never been worn. I had wanted this bag forever and finally found one at the outlet . The other day I took it out of it's dust bag to look at. It's leather is gorgeous but the weight of it stops me every time I even consider using it. For most people it would not be heavy at all as it is still slightly under two pounds without the strap, but to me it still feels heavy to me.  It was so hard to find a brand new one I am hesitant to let it go. Maybe I should just sit on it a while longer. I don't do ebay so not sure where I would even let it go comfortably with out loosing a lot.


My vote is to sell it immediately. One very consistent thing with you and your bags is you don’t wear them if they’re heavy / hurt. (So, glad you’re don’t suffer for fashion!!)
Given that, this bag won’t get worn. I would sell it for whatever I can get and buy something else. I had a similar situation with some jewelry. I just kept sitting on the pieces because I knew I would take a bath on proceeds. Once I finally sold them I felt like a weight was off me and I used the funds towards a piece I love. It’s was a scant contribution but it was still something


papertiger said:


> You're not 'kooky', it would make me pause for thought too, however, because they are so far apart, and with perhaps your jewellery, the difference will be much less noticeable. Currently, mismatching is far more preferable to perfect matches and 'sets', so as far as fashion goes you will actually be far more on-trend anyway (I know that doesn't always help to know - we must please ourselves).
> 
> My mother's pet no-no was (not) wearing shades of cream and/or white together. OMG, the fuss, the wrong of it. A cream hat with a white blouse and off-white jeans, you'd think someone had deliberately put their shoes on the wrong feet to spite her, or went luxury shopping in a wetsuit, snorkels and flippers.


I typically hate fashion “rules” because I think it limits creativity. But, I gotta say some things do make me go cross eyed. Unintentionally mixed shades of white in one outfit is one. Off “shades” of intended to match black is another.

The only other “rule” I can think of is just for me - I DESPISE PANTYHOSE! Gawd they are uncomfortable as heck and make my feet slide forward in heels. I’m so glad there is no longer an expectation that I’ll wear those demonic things. Tights? Super cute, fashionable and comfy. Pantyhose? Satan’s curse. 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm staying at my mom's in another state but I'm moving to Atlanta which is very new to me, I don't know the first thing about Georgia! My husband is already living and working there as of Nov in corporate housing but my kids and I are staying for an extended holiday visit with my mom and stepdad because we couldn't hug them for a year and now we don't want to leave unless we have to. We did 2 weeks quarantine and tested and then came here so it was a lot of trouble so I'm avoiding any indoor places while I am visiting them.


So glad you have family time and congrats on the move!


Hazzelnut said:


> I thought I’d start using my bags daily, even if it’s only moving from my bedroom to living room to work from home! I am putting my phone, wallet and lipstick in them so it definitely counts
> 
> Today’s companion was my lovely Diorama. My only silver hardware bag. While I’m a gold girl at heart, I definitely could never part with her!
> 
> View attachment 4966031


*Oh Mylanta!!*  Gorgeous!!

I wish I had bought this. I sold my black patent Chanel jumbo because the patent wasn’t my style. Since then I’ve “needed” a black flap / shw. I don’t like double flaps so that would mean a vintage C jumbo but I’m not moved to but one. This is a perfect alternative. I’m so sad they’ve discontinued the Diorama. I have no idea what to get now. Enjoy this beauty!

And, it’s funny I only have one bag with ghw (other than my all gold C boy) I love shw on bags!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

As part of the January challenge, I am wearing a bag that was gifted to me over the holidays by family.  Well, wearing is perhaps not really the right word since I stayed home, but my bag sat near me during a family zoom call.  This Vara bag in macademia color has a lot of pink undertones.  I'm not wearing perfume today, but I placed my perfume bottles with pink perfume in them next to the bag to show how much pink there is in this bag.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hazzelnut said:


> I thought I’d start using my bags daily, even if it’s only moving from my bedroom to living room to work from home! I am putting my phone, wallet and lipstick in them so it definitely counts
> 
> Today’s companion was my lovely Diorama. My only silver hardware bag. While I’m a gold girl at heart, I definitely could never part with her!
> 
> View attachment 4966031


Love the Diorama, and the black and silver look so good together in this style!  I have a Diorama in rose poudre and I also wanted the grey (Dior does a really nice grey) for a while, but decided against it since I am trying to avoid having multiples of the same bag.


----------



## doni

Sparkletastic said:


> The only other “rule” I can think of is just for me - I DESPISE PANTYHOSE! Gawd they are uncomfortable as heck and make my feet slide forward in heels. I’m so glad there is no longer an expectation that I’ll wear those demonic things. Tights? Super cute, fashionable and comfy. Pantyhose? Satan’s curse.  So glad you have family time and congrats on the move!



This made me laugh but... what’s the difference between pantyhose and tights?? I thought there were the same thing...


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback on the gold shoes and bags! It’s so nice having purse friends who “get” why I’d have the question and can help me along.
> 
> After looking at the combo in the mirror and trying it with a couple outfits it was clear this is a definite *no*.
> 
> I really wish the Chanel Boy were a little smaller. C prices are up but I’m doing my best to never sell a bag *EVER* again.  I’m hoping the C WOC I just ordered will satisfy my itch for a smaller gold bag.
> My vote is to sell it immediately. One very consistent thing with you and your bags is you don’t wear them if they’re heavy / hurt. (So, glad you’re don’t suffer for fashion!!)
> Given that, this bag won’t get worn. I would sell it for whatever I can get and buy something else. I had a similar situation with some jewelry. I just kept sitting on the pieces because I knew I would take a bath on proceeds. Once I finally sold them I felt like a weight was off me and I used the funds towards a piece I love. It’s was a scant contribution but it was still somethingI typically hate fashion “rules” because I think it limits creativity. But, I gotta say some things do make me go cross eyed. Unintentionally mixed shades of white in one outfit is one. Off “shades” of intended to match black is another.
> 
> The only other “rule” I can think of is just for me - I DESPISE PANTYHOSE! Gawd they are uncomfortable as heck and make my feet slide forward in heels. I’m so glad there is no longer an expectation that I’ll wear those demonic things. Tights? Super cute, fashionable and comfy. Pantyhose? Satan’s curse.  So glad you have family time and congrats on the move!
> *Oh Mylanta!!*  Gorgeous!!
> 
> I wish I had bought this. I sold my black patent Chanel jumbo because the patent wasn’t my style. Since then I’ve “needed” a black flap / shw. I don’t like double flaps so that would mean a vintage C jumbo but I’m not moved to but one. This is a perfect alternative. I’m so sad they’ve discontinued the Diorama. I have no idea what to get now. Enjoy this beauty!
> 
> And, it’s funny I only have one bag with ghw (other than my all gold C boy) I love shw on bags!!!


I guess I’m late to the gold pairing question.  Anyhow, my 2 scents - I think it can work depending whether you wear a printed dress, or solid, or pants, etc.  My point is, I see a lot of our ordinary (not celebrities) fashionable people and I’ve come to the conclusion that “matching” doesn’t seem to be a must nowadays.  It’s in the way one carries one’s self.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> That was very helpful to watch. It made me think quite a bit more about downsizing but not hurrying with certain bags. For instance I have the NVT Mulberry SBS in black that has never been worn. I had wanted this bag forever and finally found one at the outlet . The other day I took it out of it's dust bag to look at. It's leather is gorgeous but the weight of it stops me every time I even consider using it. For most people it would not be heavy at all as it is still slightly under two pounds without the strap, but to me it still feels heavy to me.  It was so hard to find a brand new one I am hesitant to let it go. Maybe I should just sit on it a while longer. I don't do ebay so not sure where I would even let it go comfortably with out loosing a lot.


I will be sad to see you let go of your Mulberry SBS. You know I love Mulbs.  But I think your shoulder is your priority when choosing bags.   (Btw, in case, I might be interested. )


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Some days ya gotta fake it til ya make it...my shirt and bag for errands today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965996
> View attachment 4965998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in on the happy...


I love this twilly on this bag! It is beautiful! I love blue.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm allergic to dust as well.  A few days ago, I woke up with allergies (watery eyes, runny nose and an uncomfortable feeling in the throat) but not sure what caused it as I didn't do any dusting or stir any dust (at least not knowingly).  Anyway, over the counter antihistamines helped clear the problem, but I'm going to talk to my doctor to see if he will recommend any allergy tests.  I have stopped using fragrance for a few days, and am also going to change my laundry detergent.  I actually suspect that might be the culprit -- I usually get the fragrance free detergent but they were out so I ended up with a scented one that's quite strong.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, I would style the two separately, especially since you mention that the Boy bag is on the larger side, and quite a statement piece on its own.  That is not to say that they cannot be styled together -- I think they can, depending on what else you are wearing and how it is put together overall.  I'm not sure I have the skill to do that myself, but some people have a flair for styling and can do it, but for me personally, I would use them in separate outfits.   The Chanel gold WOC sounds lovely.  Looking forward to pictures when you get it!
> 
> Speaking of gold bags, I have been eyeing the Bottega Veneta knot clutch in gold (after seeing pics and reading a thread in the BV forum about the gold knot).  It's discontinued so probably only available on the preloved market, but it is stunning....


I try to remember to wear a mask when I dust but I always have more problems sleeping in the bedroom the night after I dusted in there. I switched to unscented everything a very long time ago, after I got hives when I was pregnant. I haven't used fabric softener in ages either. The only antihistamine that works for me is one of the old kind that makes me drowsy so I only take it at night. My allergy symptoms used to be intermittent but now they are all the time, every day. I'm glad I don't have to go out in public much because I can imagine how many dirty looks I would get from people thinking I am spreading covid. I mostly just have a cough, not much runny nose or eyes.

Twice I did allergy shots - once for a year, and once for two years. When I was getting the shots, they worked but less than 6 months after I stopped, the symptoms came back. The last time, the doctor didn't know what to do after that. Allergy shots aren't supposed to be given indefinitely.

DH has congestion that hits him every evening. The doctors couldn't identify what was causing it or give him any medicine to help. He had the allergy tests but nothing came up. They said it could be environmental. You can have reactions to chemicals but allergy tests only test for natural items.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4966411
> 
> As part of the January challenge, I am wearing a bag that was gifted to me over the holidays by family.  Well, wearing is perhaps not really the right word since I stayed home, but my bag sat near me during a family zoom call.  This Vara bag in macademia color has a lot of pink undertones.  I'm not wearing perfume today, but I placed my perfume bottles with pink perfume in them next to the bag to show how much pink there is in this bag.



What a beautiful Ferragamo!    Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

Hazzelnut said:


> I thought I’d start using my bags daily, even if it’s only moving from my bedroom to living room to work from home! I am putting my phone, wallet and lipstick in them so it definitely counts
> 
> Today’s companion was my lovely Diorama. My only silver hardware bag. While I’m a gold girl at heart, I definitely could never part with her!
> 
> View attachment 4966031



It's gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm sorry I'm still not talking bags but urghhhhh we were the first ones in the house because our realtor called five minutes after it went on the market and got us in immediately, we offered them list + $2500 and then twenty people came to see it and six other people offered $10,000 over list!! So now we are offering $15,000 over list. 
They told us over the phone yesterday when we offered at the showing  that our offer was going to work to secure the home. So I'm pissed on principle.

But getting past that.... I'm pretty sure they priced their house fifty grand under market value (because it's such a crazy sellers market in Atlanta right now in areas with good scold). So I'm still excited to get it if we do.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Mostly because the walk in closet is the size of a bedroom. Think of all the bagsI could put in there!!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I try to remember to wear a mask when I dust but I always have more problems sleeping in the bedroom the night after I dusted in there. I switched to unscented everything a very long time ago, after I got hives when I was pregnant. I haven't used fabric softener in ages either. The only antihistamine that works for me is one of the old kind that makes me drowsy so I only take it at night. My allergy symptoms used to be intermittent but now they are all the time, every day. I'm glad I don't have to go out in public much because I can imagine how many dirty looks I would get from people thinking I am spreading covid. I mostly just have a cough, not much runny nose or eyes.
> 
> Twice I did allergy shots - once for a year, and once for two years. When I was getting the shots, they worked but less than 6 months after I stopped, the symptoms came back. The last time, the doctor didn't know what to do after that. Allergy shots aren't supposed to be given indefinitely.
> 
> DH has congestion that hits him every evening. The doctors couldn't identify what was causing it or give him any medicine to help. He had the allergy tests but nothing came up. They said it could be environmental. You can have reactions to chemicals but allergy tests only test for natural items.


I'm sorry to hear that the allergy symptoms are there all the time.  Have you tried wet wipes or dust wipes which are wet?  I wonder if they might work better than the traditional feather duster type gadgets that seem to stir up and dispel more dust into the air.  Regarding unscented, since I love and use perfumes regularly, I try to keep other things like laundry detergent and deodorant unscented so it doesn't interfere with my perfume.  I haven't used fabric softener in ages either.   I've stopped using the antihistamine but think I'll still have a chat with my doctor.  My friend is a fan of alternative therapies for allergies and thinks they are helpful especially when conventional remedies can't help anymore, but not everyone believes in them, and also it's really important to get a good practitioner. 


JenJBS said:


> What a beautiful Ferragamo!    Enjoy!


Thank you! I am looking forward to wearing this bag outside soon.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm sorry to hear that the allergy symptoms are there all the time.  Have you tried wet wipes or dust wipes which are wet?  I wonder if they might work better than the traditional feather duster type gadgets that seem to stir up and dispel more dust into the air.  Regarding unscented, since I love and use perfumes regularly, I try to keep other things like laundry detergent and deodorant unscented so it doesn't interfere with my perfume.  I haven't used fabric softener in ages either.   I've stopped using the antihistamine but think I'll still have a chat with my doctor.  My friend is a fan of alternative therapies for allergies and thinks they are helpful especially when conventional remedies can't help anymore, but not everyone believes in them, and also it's really important to get a good practitioner.
> 
> Thank you! I am looking forward to wearing this bag outside soon.


I don't use feather dusters because they spread it around. I use microfiber cloths, often with a light spray. I hate cleaning. I suspect there are places I can't reach behind the furniture where dust is accumulating. We have an upright piano in our bedroom. There is no way I can move it to clean. I know what I should do is get rid of most of the furniture and put in a hard floor, but I don't think that is going to happen. I like the way it looks with the upholstered furniture.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I don't use feather dusters because they spread it around. I use microfiber cloths, often with a light spray. I hate cleaning. I suspect there are places I can't reach behind the furniture where dust is accumulating. We have an upright piano in our bedroom. There is no way I can move it to clean. I know what I should do is get rid of most of the furniture and put in a hard floor, but I don't think that is going to happen. I like the way it looks with the upholstered furniture.


I've used plain old wet wipes and gently wiped off dust in the opposite direction from me -- that seems to work quite well.  I've stopped using feather dusters.  Of course, the wipes may not work on wood furniture but it works well on other areas.   I know there are places in my house I can't reach where dust is accumulating...for now, I'm not worrying about it.  Hard wood floors are the best, but I have carpeting in most areas and am not going to change that for the present.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

whateve said:


> I don't use feather dusters because they spread it around. I use microfiber cloths, often with a light spray. I hate cleaning. I suspect there are places I can't reach behind the furniture where dust is accumulating. We have an upright piano in our bedroom. There is no way I can move it to clean. I know what I should do is get rid of most of the furniture and put in a hard floor, but I don't think that is going to happen. I like the way it looks with the upholstered furniture.


Wait you have carpeting?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Anyone have any experience with Etro? Looking at a few.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Wait you have carpeting?


Yes. I wish the whole house was hardwood but it would be so disruptive to change it.


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Some days ya gotta fake it til ya make it...my shirt and bag for errands today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in on the happy...



Beautiful blue!!


Hazzelnut said:


> Today’s companion was my lovely Diorama. My only silver hardware bag. While I’m a gold girl at heart, I definitely could never part with her!
> 
> View attachment 4966031



For a one silver hardware bag, you could do a lot worse that this!



Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm sorry to hear that the allergy symptoms are there all the time.  Have you tried wet wipes or dust wipes which are wet?  I wonder if they might work better than the traditional feather duster type gadgets that seem to stir up and dispel more dust into the air .. and also it's really important to get a good practitioner..





whateve said:


> I don't use feather dusters because they spread it around. I use microfiber cloths, often with a light spray. I hate cleaning... I know what I should do is get rid of most of the furniture and put in a hard floor, but I don't think that is going to happen. I like the way it looks with the upholstered furniture.



Chiming in on the allergy discussion. I cannot even start counting the number of allergies our household members accumulate, from mites, pollen, grasses, latex, pets, hay, mold, wasps (the worst but that is another story)... to of course dust. I cannot even _imagine_ living in a carpeted home? I know it is a hassle to change floors, but my God, to live in carpeted rooms is _hell_ for allergy sufferers.

At home we don’t have a single carpet. We do have a couple of cow hides. We used to have a fabric upholstered sofa that I got professionally cleaned and allergy treated once a year, but even so, my husband (he has strong asthma) couldn’t cope. At some point he would sit on it and start sneezing in seconds. He would sit on the floor... Now we only have leather upholstery. Throws are cotton and easily washed. I have to say I myself avoid dusting but a good vacuum is of course key and we do use a feather duster. It is ostrich feathers and they are very good for trapping dust and recommended for allergies (other feathers don’t work the same).

I think when it comes to allergies managing is key and there is nothing I would not try or do. We have all got so much better. Nutrition and digestion are essential, gut flora and all that (we could do more). Air purifiers. No chemical cleaning products, vinegar everywhere. No antihistamines. All my family are doing shots for different allergies and it seems to help. I myself I got tested recently as I wanted to start treatment for a couple of my main pollen triggers and my doctor deemed it not necessary, he was amazed how much my allergies had decreased. I no longer fear Spring. Our allergy doctor (he is basically our house doctor   ) had strongly discouraged us to get a dog, but we eventually did go ahead and even though I am still a bit paranoid about him getting in the bedrooms, we are all coping and my test results no longer show allergy to dogs! So I am hopefull for the future.
@whateve , if you react to red wine I strongly encourage you to check for histamine intolerance.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Love the Diorama, and the black and silver look so good together in this style!  I have a Diorama in rose poudre and I also wanted the grey (Dior does a really nice grey) for a while, but decided against it since I am trying to avoid having multiples of the same bag.



I know exactly what grey you mean! I had to talk myself out off it too


----------



## papertiger

Hazzelnut said:


> I thought I’d start using my bags daily, even if it’s only moving from my bedroom to living room to work from home! I am putting my phone, wallet and lipstick in them so it definitely counts
> 
> Today’s companion was my lovely Diorama. My only silver hardware bag. While I’m a gold girl at heart, I definitely could never part with her!
> 
> View attachment 4966031



Fabulous bag, and I totally approve of your plan


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Yes. I wish the whole house was hardwood but it would be so disruptive to change it.


I had prefinished hardwood oak floors put in my bedroom for the same reason. The biggest pain was having the furniture moved out but they did not have to use any chemicals since they were already finished.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Anyone have any experience with Etro? Looking at a few.



They are well made, but Etro is/was a couture textile company first. Their bags are really accessories of their image and an extension of their brand.

Their paisley signature print is very nice and so too some all leather bags. I would quality on a par with nice contemporary (traditional) bags like Longchamp, Furla or La Tanneur


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I don't use feather dusters because they spread it around. I use microfiber cloths, often with a light spray. I hate cleaning. I suspect there are places I can't reach behind the furniture where dust is accumulating. We have an upright piano in our bedroom. There is no way I can move it to clean. I know what I should do is get rid of most of the furniture and put in a hard floor, but I don't think that is going to happen. I like the way it looks with the upholstered furniture.


Agree with @Purses & Perfumes re quote above. @Purses & Perfumes, it made me smile when I read that you try to avoid having the same bag in different colors. IMO, if a bag works (and is a forever bag) then I would rather buy different colors than experiment further lol. @whateve, have you tried vacuuming the upholstery with an upholstery attachment and using an air purifier Hepa filter. I bought one that seems to work https://top5air-purifiers.com/us/best-air-purifiers?source=aw&aff_sub1=11868302300&aff_sub2=114181158206&aff_sub3=kwd-13531111129_coway air purifier_p&aff_sub4=_487269491468&aff_sub5=&geoid=9067609&device=c&devicemodel=&urlid={creativefinalurls}&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjM3z14yy7gIVBvrICh2HgQTqEAAYASAAEgLG5PD_BwE

also, someone told me that you need to turn up the edges of the rugs to vacuum the underside. I am allergic to everything (trees, grass, mold, dust, cats, dogs, horses, some food, many perfumes (I collect vintage perfumes, so this sucks) and the vacuuming (I have an entry level Miele with hepa filter; it does NOT pay to get a higher line model bc when they break down. . . ) helped. Also, dust covers on pillow cases and mattresses and crap all of which are super PITA to wash. Somehow percale sheets and reduced pile towels (frette makes a line of both if you want a bit more luxury) seem better for my allergies than higher thread count. . .

@BowieFan1971, I love etro, but think their bags used to be coated canvas, so would stick to scarves, textiles and RTW. If you buy bags, they should be substantially much lower than retail (kind of like Dolce & Gabbana bags that never got off the ground) They also used to make nice perfumes in the i5alian style (IMO less structured and less change and evolution than classic french)

@SouthernPurseGal, I have never bought RE in a hot market, so others could possibly chime in if this is a terrible idea, but if you feel it was underpriced by 50K and you love it, how about making an offer to that effect and setting an expiration limit like  24 hours.

@papertiger, I love your mermaid sailor calvi. Also think s9me members on this thread could easily advise @Ewtw23 here on whether to keep her circular gucci ophidia https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-bag-or-not.1039134/


----------



## papertiger

Another dust allergy sufferer here, I've had it all my life. At least I'm not as bad as my aunt. The most important thing for me is to not have carpets throughout, and if there is wall to wall carpet (house in Scotland) ultra low-pile. My Henry vacuum cleaner is my domestic best fiend LOL.

So as planned I bought a new SLG this month, another Clavi.  I could have bought black Box last month from France (as @momasaurus pointed out) but I think this Swift BM/JdN verso Sailor's Tattoo is of a more fitting with more of my daily bags. Smart casual rather than perfectly formal. 

It's not the bright, bright I thought I'd choose either, but I couldn't let this little mermaid get away and knew I'd regret not getting one if they all sold out. It was about £20 more than a month ago, but going in to H NBS would cost me that in a train ticket anyway and h.com don't charge for shipping.

Bambou Calvi holds my CCs (easy to find) and the Bleu Nuit holds my business cards (which are printed on a green matte card as close to Bambou as I could find). I thought it'd be the other way around at first, but the green looks so nice next to the 'sunny' yellow. Sun, sea and lush vegetation all at once. I may switch around at some point. Right now, very happy with both.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

880 said:


> @SouthernPurseGal, I have never bought RE in a hot market, so others could possibly chime in if this is a terrible idea, but if you feel it was underpriced by 50K and you love it, how about making an offer to that effect and setting an expiration limit like  24 hours.


Well all our offers have been less than 24hrs in effect so that's already being done. We outbid the others and put an escalation clause up to 20k over list and agreed to their not wanting to move until April so if they don't agree to that then this deal will just have to fall apart because we are bending over backwards. I do love it but....

How would you Americans feel about moving to a county where you were in the 30% political minority? I  already have to deal with being the odd one out this with my staff (& all my husband's coworkers) and my cousins and aunts and uncles and in these heartbreakingly divisive times that means that I don't really feel I can relate to them. I'm afraid it will be just slightly less likely that a mom I get to know (at the awesome neighborhood amenities or my kids' best friends' parents) will turn into a tight friend. Then again if I do find another one of the 30% we will have being the minority to secretly bond over.


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> How would you Americans feel about moving to a county where you were in the 30% political minority? I already have to deal with being the odd one out this with my staff (& all my husband's coworkers) and my cousins and aunts and uncles and in these heartbreakingly divisive times that means that I don't really feel I can relate to them. I'm afraid it will be just slightly less likely that a mom I get to know (at the awesome neighborhood amenities or my kids' best friends' parents) will turn into a tight friend. Then again if I do find another one of the 30% we will have being the minority to secretly bond over.


i would feel terribly about it, but sometimes we have no choice. Basically all you can do is remind yourself that people are basically good underneath and some could be open to dialogue once you get to know them. In the meantime, you have us.

not to trivialize it, but I started on TPF bc I had no friends IRL that care about bags and jewelry and other stuff. I still don’t, so I would never discuss it with them.


----------



## momasaurus

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4966411
> 
> As part of the January challenge, I am wearing a bag that was gifted to me over the holidays by family.  Well, wearing is perhaps not really the right word since I stayed home, but my bag sat near me during a family zoom call.  This Vara bag in macademia color has a lot of pink undertones.  I'm not wearing perfume today, but I placed my perfume bottles with pink perfume in them next to the bag to show how much pink there is in this bag.


This is beautiful!
I love the idea of having a bag nearby on a non-work zoom call. (or hey, even a work call.) I'm going to give this a try!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Another dust allergy sufferer here, I've had it all my life. At least I'm not as bad as my aunt. The most important thing for me is to not have carpets throughout, and if there is wall to wall carpet (house in Scotland) ultra low-pile. My Henry vacuum cleaner is my domestic best fiend LOL.
> 
> So as planned I bought a new SLG this month, another Clavi.  I could have bought black Box last month from France (as @momasaurus pointed out) but I think this Swift BM/JdN verso Sailor's Tattoo is of a more fitting with more of my daily bags. Smart casual rather than perfectly formal.
> 
> It's not the bright, bright I thought I'd choose either, but I couldn't let this little mermaid get away and knew I'd regret not getting one if they all sold out. It was about £20 more than a month ago, but going in to H NBS would cost me that in a train ticket anyway and h.com don't charge for shipping.
> 
> Bambou Calvi holds my CCs (easy to find) and the Bleu Nuit holds my business cards (which are printed on a green matte card as close to Bambou as I could find). I thought it'd be the other way around at first, but the green looks so nice next to the 'sunny' yellow. Sun, sea and lush vegetation all at once. I may switch around at some point. Right now, very happy with both.
> 
> View attachment 4966872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966873


These are great! I love bleu nuit, and who can resist a mermaid???


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

whateve said:


> Yes. I wish the whole house was hardwood but it would be so disruptive to change it.


_Disclaimer : unabashed 2¢ worth of opinion to follow, feel free to skip : _

Ummmm.....  And your allergy symptoms aren't disruptive?

*Shudder* carpeting?????!!! 

I want to be supportive and non judgey (and if I thought there was a chance in hell you couldn't afford to upgrade your floors I would zip my lip and not be gross about my privilege to be able to upgrade surfaces of a home I found unhygenic if I want to) but.... _*Assuming that you are not oppressed by financial hardship :*_

*Carpeting is so nasty and unhygenic *and the only reason I'm making offers on homes with carpeted  bedrooms is because you can't easily find a home without carpeted bedrooms in the US and I have no allergies and my husband and I agree that we will rip them OUT either before moving in or soon. No one in our family has any household allergies but....carpets that you cannot take outside and wash because they are bolted down to the floor are just so nasty.

If it were me.... I would immediately schedule floor renovations or start saving every last penny and forgoing every discretionary purchase (and mentally bracing myself for the disruption) to hire people to come in and change my floors including moving the furniture out and back in. There is no bag or any other item I could purchase that would be more worthwhile a destination of my money than getting those carpets out.

And if I (or anyone in my family) had allergies that would go quadruple. It just boggles my mind that anyone could be discussing anything else regarding managing indoor allergens when you have those carpets bolted down collecting everything forever like a time capsule of dirt and shed skin cells.  I didn't use to feel this way of course, I'm an American andI thought they were normal in the eighties and nineties but I've been 24 years without carpeted floors and I just can't go back without a gag reflex. So sorry for being so blunt!! Take my violent reactions with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Hello, how is everyone doing?  I am out of sorts, my routine is scrambled today - I took my older DS to an orthodontist appointment this morning. Funny how a small change can flip me upside down.
> 
> I watched an interesting YouTube video last night. The YouTuber helped curate one of their subscriber’s bag collection. I liked the way she grouped the bags. I’ll share it here, in case you find it useful.
> 
> 
> 
> On the theme of wearing and appreciating what I have,
> 1) *Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap*, funny I don’t have any individual pics of this bag except for when I purchased it. I do more group pictures of my bags, it’s easier for me to compare and contrast, identify my favourite, most used and least used bag within that group.
> 2) Cross posting my Hermes Jaguar Quetzal CSGM (large shawl). I wore it on the same day I carried the Coco Shine.
> 3) *Hermes Etain Massai Cut 40*, I wore this to drive DS to his ortho appointment and I waited in the car.
> 4) Here’s the scarf I am wearing today with my Massai Cut, it’s Hermes Zebra Pegasus Maxi Twilly.
> 
> Sending warm vibes and positive thoughts to our pocket friends.
> 
> View attachment 4964078
> View attachment 4964079
> View attachment 4964087
> View attachment 4964081



I love all of this pics and your style! That massai looks so lush and cuddly.

@Sparkletastic, my initial reaction was of course you can mix metallics (But perhaps I was thinking of jewelry set far apart. I read everyone’s differing opinions and found myself agreeing with their prevailing consensus not to and found @missie1 ’s post really resonated (all the times my mom asks me re her outfits with matched metallic shoes and bag, I realized I take one out In line with @missie1).

@whateve, I have asthma and allergies. The scratch tests didn’t help bc I get hives easily and have sensitive skin, but the blood tests did to a certain extent. (Since they said I’m allergic to rice ans bananas, I took them with a grain of salt).

I avoid soy bc of thyroid issues. I suggest you try filipino fried rice. It’s just rice fried with oil and lots of garlic or granulatEd garlic, no soy, so it remains light golden. I grew up in the US, so I bastardize it with truffle butter or duck fat, but Filipinos serve it with fried fish so small and crisp (the size of a sliver)you  can eat the entire thing, sautéed chewy beef, delicious slices of fried chinese sausage (The red one that is no doubt carcinogenic), and fried sunny side up eggs (all on the table mingling harmoniously with fresh fruit platters).

I dream about food too. It makes it hard to diet. I make big things once a week for my small social bubble and then have leftovers for everyone. The week it’s an eight pound chuck shoulder pot roast with a reduction of Pinot noir and frozen beef stock from a prior event. (Before and after - it shrunk a lot even with a very low oven) The rest of the week, it’s relatively quick chops and such (bc we are meat eaters) here’s an early picture (I periodically remove from the oven and reduce the wine sauce separately)





@indiaink, I’m going to Google African peanut butter stew. Thanks

@SouthernPurseGal, DH and I also prefer wood floors with area rugs (also what we will do in our second apt) , but, with plantar fasc, DHs flatter feet and my ankle issues, I can definitely see the benefit of comfy wall to wall as we get older. Plus, if you put in wall to wall and designed your furnishings around that, I’d be reluctant to remove. But especially during covid, I could not imagine scheduling a massive move and renovation that would uproot us for the time it takes. For one, DH would absolutely refuse to do so based on covid safety, workers inside our home and the sheer utter hell of living through it. I haven’t seen any apartments with wall to wall in years though. JMO.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Another dust allergy sufferer here, I've had it all my life. At least I'm not as bad as my aunt. The most important thing for me is to not have carpets throughout, and if there is wall to wall carpet (house in Scotland) ultra low-pile. My Henry vacuum cleaner is my domestic best fiend LOL.
> 
> So as planned I bought a new SLG this month, another Clavi.  I could have bought black Box last month from France (as @momasaurus pointed out) but I think this Swift BM/JdN verso Sailor's Tattoo is of a more fitting with more of my daily bags. Smart casual rather than perfectly formal.
> 
> It's not the bright, bright I thought I'd choose either, but I couldn't let this little mermaid get away and knew I'd regret not getting one if they all sold out. It was about £20 more than a month ago, but going in to H NBS would cost me that in a train ticket anyway and h.com don't charge for shipping.
> 
> Bambou Calvi holds my CCs (easy to find) and the Bleu Nuit holds my business cards (which are printed on a green matte card as close to Bambou as I could find). I thought it'd be the other way around at first, but the green looks so nice next to the 'sunny' yellow. Sun, sea and lush vegetation all at once. I may switch around at some point. Right now, very happy with both.
> 
> View attachment 4966872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966873


The colors are gorgeous! Perfect choice!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> The colors are gorgeous! Perfect choice!



Oh, I'm so pleased you think so, I value your judgement dear dcooney4 XXX

Sometimes having so many choices pulls us one way and another.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> _Disclaimer : unabashed 2¢ worth of opinion to follow, feel free to skip : _
> 
> Ummmm.....  And your allergy symptoms aren't disruptive?
> 
> *Shudder* carpeting?????!!!
> 
> I want to be supportive and non judgey (and if I thought there was a chance in hell you couldn't afford to upgrade your floors I would zip my lip and not be gross about my privilege to be able to upgrade surfaces of a home I found unhygenic if I want to) but.... _*Assuming that you are not oppressed by financial hardship :*_
> 
> *Carpeting is so nasty and unhygenic *and the only reason I'm making offers on homes with carpeted  bedrooms is because you can't easily find a home without carpeted bedrooms in the US and I have no allergies and my husband and I agree that we will rip them OUT either before moving in or soon. No one in our family has any household allergies but....carpets that you cannot take outside and wash because they are bolted down to the floor are just so nasty.
> 
> If it were me.... I would immediately schedule floor renovations or start saving every last penny and forgoing every discretionary purchase (and mentally bracing myself for the disruption) to hire people to come in and change my floors including moving the furniture out and back in. There is no bag or any other item I could purchase that would be more worthwhile a destination of my money than getting those carpets out.
> 
> And if I (or anyone in my family) had allergies that would go quadruple. It just boggles my mind that anyone could be discussing anything else regarding managing indoor allergens when you have those carpets bolted down collecting everything forever like a time capsule of dirt and shed skin cells.  I didn't use to feel this way of course, I'm an American andI thought they were normal in the eighties and nineties but I've been 24 years without carpeted floors and I just can't go back without a gag reflex. So sorry for being so blunt!! Take my violent reactions with a huge grain of salt.


I wouldn’t quite put it the same way, but...our house had carpet in the bedrooms and tile throughout the rest of the house, which had texture and was cold. It took months and a steam mop to get the tile clean and the carpet was nasty. We got half the house done over with engineered wood floors. Carpet ripped out (the padding? GROSS!) and new floor laid over the tile. It cost about $6 a square ft installed. It was done in 2 days by a crew of 3, and was done in a way that did not disrupt our lives. They did the master bedroom and bath on the first day, so we slept in our own bed that same night. Engineered wood clicks in place so it does not require gluing, which means you can use it right away. We will be doing the other half of the house soon. There were so many colors and different types of finishes, so you can compliment any decor or color scheme. And it is so low maintenance...just vacuum and run a steam mop over it to sanitize. Also, the uniform floor really visually opens up space and is slightly light reflective, so the house looks bigger and brighter. And I can get my house truly clean.

You are right...it was not disruptive and worth every penny. It makes our house more valuable and desirable, as well as pet friendly. I am so glad we did it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Oh, I'm so pleased you think so, I value your judgement dear dcooney4 XXX
> 
> Sometimes having so many choices pulls us one way and another.


I second on the colors! Bold and cheerful, yet elegant.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

880 said:


> I love all of this pics and your style! That massai looks so lush and cuddly.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, my initial reaction was off course you can mix metallics (But perhaps I was thinking of jewelry set far apart. I read everyone’s differing opinions and found myself agreeing with their prevailing consensus not to and found @missie1 ’s post really resonated (all the times my mom asks me re her outfits with matched metallic shoes and bag, I realized I take one out In line with @missie1).
> 
> @whateve, I have asthma and allergies. The scratch tests didn’t help bc I get hives easily and have sensitive skin, but the blood tests did to a certain extent. (Since they said I’m allergic to rice ans bananas, I took them with a grain of salt).
> 
> I avoid soy bc of thyroid issues. I suggest you try filipino fried rice. It’s just rice fried with oil and lots of garlic or granulatEd garlic, no soy, so it remains light golden. I grew up in the US, so I bastardize it with truffle butter or duck fat, but Filipinos serve it with fried fish so small and crisp (the size of a sliver)you  can eat the entire thing, sautéed chewy beef and delicious slices of fried chinese sausage (The red one that is no doubt carcinogenic).
> 
> I dream about food too. It makes it hard to diet. I make big things once a week for my small social bubble and then have leftovers for everyone. The week it’s an eight pound chuck shoulder pot roast with a reduction of Pinot noir and frozen beef stock from a prior event. The rest of the week, it’s relatively quick chops and such (bc we are meat eaters) here’s an early picture (I periodically remove and reduce the wine further)
> 
> View attachment 4966965
> 
> @indiaink, I’m going to Google African peanut butter stew. Thanks
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, DH and I also prefer wood floors with area rugs (also what we will do in our second apt) , but, with plantar fasc, DHs flatter feet and my ankle issues, I can definitely see the benefit of comfy wall to wall as we get older. Plus, if you put in wall to wall and designed your furnishings around that, I’d be reluctant to remove. But especially during covid, I could not imagine scheduling a massive move and renovation that would uproot us for the time it takes. For one, DH would absolutely refuse to do so based on covid safety, workers inside our home and the sheer utter hell of living through it. I haven’t seen any apartments with wall to wall in years though. JMO.


Yeah we also love thick asian area rugs! 
I never thought of the softness. I stand corrected. I also never envisioned any of this in an apartment, I was thinking of single family homes only.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> I wouldn’t quite put it the same way, but...our house had carpet in the bedrooms and tile throughout the rest of the house, which had texture and was cold. It took months and a steam mop to get the tile clean and the carpet was nasty. We got half the house done over with engineered wood floors. Carpet ripped out (the padding? GROSS!) and new floor laid over the tile. It cost about $6 a square ft installed. It was done in 2 days by a crew of 3, and was done in a way that did not disrupt our lives. They did the master bedroom and bath on the first day, so we slept in our own bed that same night. Engineered wood clicks in place so it does not require gluing, which means you can use it right away. We will be doing the other half of the house soon. There were so many colors and different types of finishes, so you can compliment any decor or color scheme. And it is so low maintenance...just vacuum and run a steam mop over it to sanitize. Also, the uniform floor really visually opens up space and is slightly light reflective, so the house looks bigger and brighter. And I can get my house truly clean.
> 
> You are right...it was not disruptive and worth every penny. It makes our house more valuable and desirable, as well as pet friendly. I am so glad we did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967015


In our last home we ripped out cheap vinyl floors in the second floor and put really beautiful and indestructible vinyl click planks that look shockingly like blonde hardwood. My teenage son and husband and father-in-law put it in within a weekend but they were amateurs and had never done it before. Professionals would have done it in a few hours.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Purposely convinced my partner to go for a short drive just so I could use my HG bag!

Changing my mind set to use them and shop my own wardrobe, rather than let them sit on my shelves, has made me constantly desperate to go for drives along the coast road Feeling very lucky to live in Northern Ireland where our Belfast is only 20 minutes from the beautiful coast / countryside. Especially as we can’t go out and do things in the city atm.

Have also cut down my Wishlist by half by thinking would I rather have the money or the bag!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

*Oh* and we are finally under contract!!!!!

_The following is just a mental happy dance about the master closet:_




Just look at the size of that walk-in with a window! With just $1500 worth of Ikea Pax walk in organizing closets installed you can morph it into my dream closet that would be like this on one side(except the shelves would be lit) :


And this on the other(except I'm not sure I want doors) :


But obviously since my walk in is not a full height room at the sides near the wall so I would have these modular closets configured into a shorter but wider shape To match my room's dimensions. But the style would be the same. A vanity station at the window is a must. With a mirror to apply makeup in natural light. And we will have dark wood floors and I would want a ridiculously girly chandelier like in the first pic and a fluffy white rug in the center and a trifold mirror when you first walk in, off to the right . And a cute and comfy chair on theme ( princess baroque) when you first walk in off to the left . So someone could make themselves comfortable while they help you select an outfit. And a large soft (Velvety chenille jacquard upholstered) Ottoman in the center. And sound design in the master bath and adjacent closet. Luckily my husband is, in his off hours, an audiophile and sound technician.


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> *Oh* and we are finally under contract!!!!!
> 
> _The following is just a mental happy dance about the master closet:_
> 
> View attachment 4967062
> 
> 
> Just look at the size of that walk-in with a window! With just $1500 worth of Ikea Pax walk in organizing closets installed you can morph it into my dream closet that would be like this on one side(except the shelves would be lit) :
> View attachment 4967073
> 
> And this on the other(except I'm not sure I want doors) :
> View attachment 4967074
> 
> But obviously since my walk in is not a full height room at the sides near the wall so I would have these modular closets configured into a shorter but wider shape To match my room's dimensions. But the style would be the same. A vanity station at the window is a must. With a mirror to apply makeup in natural light. And we will have dark wood floors and I would want a ridiculously girly chandelier like in the first pic and a fluffy white rug in the center and a trifold mirror when you first walk in, off to the right . And a cute and comfy chair on theme ( princess baroque) when you first walk in off to the left . So someone could make themselves comfortable while they help you select an outfit. And a large soft (Velvety chenille jacquard upholstered) Ottoman in the center. And sound design in the master bath and adjacent closet. Luckily my husband is, in his off hours, an audiophile and sound technician.


OMG! Squee! Congrats! Near the sides you could have a built in bag and shoe display! And drawers. Just sayin! I’ve lived with an open dressing room closet for ten years now, and don’t regret it. Although it gets dusty, a weekly swipe with a feather duster or microfiber is fine and wverything gets aired. You also have an incentive to keep things tidy. And an incentive to shop less (okay, the theory is sound ) when you see what you have. You just don’t want direct sun on your stuff, so maybe treat the window with U V and add a shade for protection. . . so happy for you!

do you need more audience seating (for your girls)

my DH loves music but isn’t a tech person. In our current two bed, two bath. We only have devialet. But we just bought a 77 inch TV after going without one for years. And we were amazed that we didnt need cable or to run wires. Could it be the same for sound?

just realized you will have a make up station by e w8ndow! Yay! So excited and happy for you!

OT, but has anyone heard of this jewelry line





						Vashi | Jewellery Made With You | Official Website
					

Start creating with Vashi. We make beautiful, ethically-sourced diamond engagement rings and fine jewellery. Be a part of the experience.




					www.vashi.com


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Was saving this for spring but decided to cut the tags and give it a test drive.


----------



## Lake Effect

papertiger said:


> Another dust allergy sufferer here, I've had it all my life. At least I'm not as bad as my aunt. The most important thing for me is to not have carpets throughout, and if there is wall to wall carpet (house in Scotland) ultra low-pile. My Henry vacuum cleaner is my domestic best fiend LOL.
> 
> So as planned I bought a new SLG this month, another Clavi.  I could have bought black Box last month from France (as @momasaurus pointed out) but I think this Swift BM/JdN verso Sailor's Tattoo is of a more fitting with more of my daily bags. Smart casual rather than perfectly formal.
> 
> It's not the bright, bright I thought I'd choose either, but I couldn't let this little mermaid get away and knew I'd regret not getting one if they all sold out. It was about £20 more than a month ago, but going in to H NBS would cost me that in a train ticket anyway and h.com don't charge for shipping.
> 
> Bambou Calvi holds my CCs (easy to find) and the Bleu Nuit holds my business cards (which are printed on a green matte card as close to Bambou as I could find). I thought it'd be the other way around at first, but the green looks so nice next to the 'sunny' yellow. Sun, sea and lush vegetation all at once. I may switch around at some point. Right now, very happy with both.
> 
> View attachment 4966872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966873


Even though I have lots of neutral bags, I also love the splash of primary and secondary colors!


----------



## jblended

SouthernPurseGal said:


> _Disclaimer : unabashed 2¢ worth of opinion to follow, feel free to skip : _
> 
> Ummmm.....  And your allergy symptoms aren't disruptive?
> 
> *Shudder* carpeting?????!!!
> 
> I want to be supportive and non judgey (and if I thought there was a chance in hell you couldn't afford to upgrade your floors I would zip my lip and not be gross about my privilege to be able to upgrade surfaces of a home I found unhygenic if I want to) but.... _*Assuming that you are not oppressed by financial hardship :*_
> 
> *Carpeting is so nasty and unhygenic *and the only reason I'm making offers on homes with carpeted  bedrooms is because you can't easily find a home without carpeted bedrooms in the US and I have no allergies and my husband and I agree that we will rip them OUT either before moving in or soon. No one in our family has any household allergies but....carpets that you cannot take outside and wash because they are bolted down to the floor are just so nasty.
> 
> If it were me.... I would immediately schedule floor renovations or start saving every last penny and forgoing every discretionary purchase (and mentally bracing myself for the disruption) to hire people to come in and change my floors including moving the furniture out and back in. There is no bag or any other item I could purchase that would be more worthwhile a destination of my money than getting those carpets out.
> 
> And if I (or anyone in my family) had allergies that would go quadruple. It just boggles my mind that anyone could be discussing anything else regarding managing indoor allergens when you have those carpets bolted down collecting everything forever like a time capsule of dirt and shed skin cells.  I didn't use to feel this way of course, I'm an American andI thought they were normal in the eighties and nineties but I've been 24 years without carpeted floors and I just can't go back without a gag reflex. So sorry for being so blunt!! Take my violent reactions with a huge grain of salt.


You'll have to forgive me because I'm not caught up on the discussion, but when I clicked on the thread it opened to this post and I'd just like to add my thoughts. I hope it's okay to do so.

Whilst I can understand your intention is a good one and you're merely expressing that you personally cannot tolerate carpeting (not to mention that you have put a clear disclaimer around your opinion)... still, had I been the recipient of this comment I would feel terribly offended that someone who does not know anything of me has judged my home to be unhygienic based on a tiny snippet of information.
I think it's important to remember that there are real people on the other side of the screen and, whilst frankness is a wonderful quality, a bit of gentleness would also go a long way.

I say this fully knowing that I've surely misspoken and phrased things badly myself so it's not to single you out! It's just that we're all so open here and we speak so frankly of our lives because it's such a friendly community. I would hate for anyone to feel they should stop sharing their lives for fear of being judged.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

880 said:


> OMG! Squee! Congrats! Near the sides you could have a built in bag and shoe display! And drawers. Just sayin! I’ve lived with an open dressing room closet for ten years now, and don’t regret it. Although it gets dusty, a weekly swipe with a feather duster or microfiber is fine and wverything gets aired. You also have an incentive to keep things tidy. And an incentive to shop less (okay, the theory is sound ) when you see what you have. You just don’t want direct sun on your stuff, so maybe treat the window with U V and add a shade for protection. . . so happy for you!
> 
> my DH loves music but isn’t a tech person. In our current two bed, two bath. We only have deviolet. But we just bought a 77 inch TV after going without one for years. And we were amazed that we didnt need cable or to run wires. Could it be the same for sound?
> 
> just realized you will have a make up station by e w8ndow! Yay! So excited and happy for you!



Thank you! Me too! Good idea on UV treatment!


jblended said:


> You'll have to forgive me because I'm not caught up on the discussion, but when I clicked on the thread it opened to this post and I'd just like to add my thoughts. I hope it's okay to do so.
> 
> Whilst I can understand your intention is a good one and you're merely expressing that you personally cannot tolerate carpeting (not to mention that you have put a clear disclaimer around your opinion)... still, had I been the recipient of this comment I would feel terribly offended that someone who does not know anything of me has judged my home to be unhygienic based on a tiny snippet of information.
> I think it's important to remember that there are real people on the other side of the screen and, whilst frankness is a wonderful quality, a bit of gentleness would also go a long way.
> 
> I say this fully knowing that I've surely misspoken and phrased things badly myself so it's not to single you out! It's just that we're all so open here and we speak so frankly of our lives because it's such a friendly community. I would hate for anyone to feel they should stop sharing their lives for fear of being judged.


You make a good point dear. I did sound like an ass.i apologize!!! 
I must have an OCD/Disgust trigger issue towards carpeting where I am capable of a rude outburst without thinking.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

15 years ago I had the same exclamation and shamed my mom into getting hardwoods everywhere in their house for fear I would never visit! I'm a menace! Luckily the topic doesn't come up very often and my outbursts are thus infrequent. And my mom loves her floors. And now that I'm wiser about my trigger nuttiness I'm going to be able to bite my tongue when it comes up again in 2036.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> *Oh* and we are finally under contract!!!!!
> 
> _The following is just a mental happy dance about the master closet:_
> 
> View attachment 4967062
> 
> 
> Just look at the size of that walk-in with a window! With just $1500 worth of Ikea Pax walk in organizing closets installed you can morph it into my dream closet that would be like this on one side(except the shelves would be lit) :
> View attachment 4967073
> 
> And this on the other(except I'm not sure I want doors) :
> View attachment 4967074
> 
> But obviously since my walk in is not a full height room at the sides near the wall so I would have these modular closets configured into a shorter but wider shape To match my room's dimensions. But the style would be the same. A vanity station at the window is a must. With a mirror to apply makeup in natural light. And we will have dark wood floors and I would want a ridiculously girly chandelier like in the first pic and a fluffy white rug in the center and a trifold mirror when you first walk in, off to the right . And a cute and comfy chair on theme ( princess baroque) when you first walk in off to the left . So someone could make themselves comfortable while they help you select an outfit. And a large soft (Velvety chenille jacquard upholstered) Ottoman in the center. And sound design in the master bath and adjacent closet. Luckily my husband is, in his off hours, an audiophile and sound technician.


I am so happy for you. I can’t wait to see how you transform the closet.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

dcooney4 said:


> I am so happy for you. I can’t wait to see how you transform the closet.


Me too!!!!!


----------



## jayohwhy

SouthernPurseGal said:


> How would you Americans feel about moving to a county where you were in the 30% political minority?



I think that it would be hard but I think I would continue to just do what I think is right. It's tough for me because I am religious but yet I lean towards more liberal standpoints. In the past few years, I've felt at odds because my church has really been lobbying us to vote certain ways for everything- possibly because it's in orange county, ca. I do think that when I take a step back, I have found that I have been able to maintain good relationships and be at peace with others regardless of our differing views.


----------



## jayohwhy

dcooney4 said:


> Was saving this for spring but decided to cut the tags and give it a test drive.



That braided strap is super adorable


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> Even though I have lots of neutral bags, I also love the splash of primary and secondary colors!


I forget to add, I know there is a Portland Leather Goods bag in my future in the yellow shade, Sunflower, I believe it's called


----------



## JenJBS

Lake Effect said:


> I forget to add, I know there is a Portland Leather Goods bag in my future in the yellow shade, Sunflower, I believe it's called



It's a fun color! And yellow is one of the colors for 2021!


----------



## Sparkletastic

doni said:


> This made me laugh but... what’s the difference between pantyhose and tights?? I thought there were the same thing...


LOL! There may be regional differences in how we all refer to them but for me pantyhose are the sheer, not quite flesh colored, often too shiny hosiery that used to be a requirement for a woman to look “ladylike” or was a requirement in business. As an African American woman I was always particularly frustrated with the fact that no brand ever had a color to match my tone. They were either too dark, too red or too “dusty.” 


In contrast, tights are hosiery that has colors and (often but not always) patterns designed to enhance your look while also sometimes keeping your legs warm. A patterned black tight can look quite chic with an all black out fit that includes adorable boots. They’re super comfy and don’t cause as much of a foot slippage issue. I’m sure pantyhose and tights are made of different materials but I can’t speak to that as I haven’t investigated 
	

		
			
		

		
	





whateve said:


> I don't use feather dusters because they spread it around. I use microfiber cloths, often with a light spray. I hate cleaning. I suspect there are places I can't reach behind the furniture where dust is accumulating. We have an upright piano in our bedroom. There is no way I can move it to clean. I know what I should do is get rid of most of the furniture and put in a hard floor, but I don't think that is going to happen. I like the way it looks with the upholstered furniture.


This may worthless suggestions but I know how tough allergies can be. I’m always looking for a new solution. Would Swiffers help the problem? Also, I think there are some air purifiers that work to remove dust (?) Hope you find a solution that helps!

And, I’m the yin to your yang (or is it the opposite?) I loooooooove to clean.  Cleaning, organizing and decorating has kept me sane in Covid. Cooking? Still makes me want to stab everyone - including me - in the eye. Shopping? I’d rather jump into an ocean of sea serpents. But, cleaning? Happy place!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Well all our offers have been less than 24hrs in effect so that's already being done. We outbid the others and put an escalation clause up to 20k over list and agreed to their not wanting to move until April so if they don't agree to that then this deal will just have to fall apart because we are bending over backwards. I do love it but....
> 
> How would you Americans feel about moving to a county where you were in the 30% political minority? I  already have to deal with being the odd one out this with my staff (& all my husband's coworkers) and my cousins and aunts and uncles and in these heartbreakingly divisive times that means that I don't really feel I can relate to them. I'm afraid it will be just slightly less likely that a mom I get to know (at the awesome neighborhood amenities or my kids' best friends' parents) will turn into a tight friend. Then again if I do find another one of the 30% we will have being the minority to secretly bond over.


Since I’ve been an adult, I have always lived in areas where the majority of people don’t share my identical political beliefs. And, I have many good friends with whom I disagree on several points. I think you shouldn’t assume you can’t be friends with someone who thinks differently unless they are dangerous or hateful. But then, no sane person wants to be those people’s friends.

Also, I don’t know anyone who randomly starts talking about politics. That would be a little bizarre. “Hey Myrtle! Did you see toilet paper is on sale at Target? Oh and by the way, can you believe what happened in the senate today??” It just doesn’t happen.  If you are respectful to your neighbors, I’m sure they will be respectful to you. And, you can take this as an opportunity to listen to opposing views and learn something new. Overall, this could be a very good thing. 

I don’t say this cheekily. My dad was very conservative and my mom very liberal. Both were professors so they discussed and debated the issues thoughtfully and thoroughly without any rancor. Growing up in that environment challenged me to really think about both sides of issues and that skill is something I benefit from today.

So, enjoy!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> _Disclaimer : unabashed 2¢ worth of opinion to follow, feel free to skip : _
> 
> Ummmm.....  And your allergy symptoms aren't disruptive?
> 
> *Shudder* carpeting?????!!!
> 
> I want to be supportive and non judgey (and if I thought there was a chance in hell you couldn't afford to upgrade your floors I would zip my lip and not be gross about my privilege to be able to upgrade surfaces of a home I found unhygenic if I want to) but.... _*Assuming that you are not oppressed by financial hardship :*_
> 
> *Carpeting is so nasty and unhygenic *and the only reason I'm making offers on homes with carpeted  bedrooms is because you can't easily find a home without carpeted bedrooms in the US and I have no allergies and my husband and I agree that we will rip them OUT either before moving in or soon. No one in our family has any household allergies but....carpets that you cannot take outside and wash because they are bolted down to the floor are just so nasty.
> 
> If it were me.... I would immediately schedule floor renovations or start saving every last penny and forgoing every discretionary purchase (and mentally bracing myself for the disruption) to hire people to come in and change my floors including moving the furniture out and back in. There is no bag or any other item I could purchase that would be more worthwhile a destination of my money than getting those carpets out.
> 
> And if I (or anyone in my family) had allergies that would go quadruple. It just boggles my mind that anyone could be discussing anything else regarding managing indoor allergens when you have those carpets bolted down collecting everything forever like a time capsule of dirt and shed skin cells.  I didn't use to feel this way of course, I'm an American andI thought they were normal in the eighties and nineties but I've been 24 years without carpeted floors and I just can't go back without a gag reflex. So sorry for being so blunt!! Take my violent reactions with a huge grain of salt.


I think carpet vs hard flooring is a style choice. I prefer having my toes sink into soft nubby carpet. Mr. S prefers hardwood. I defer on this issue to him bc there are other decor “battles” he graciously bows to me on like touches of sparkle here and there. Lol!

Keep in mind, if someone has area rugs, draperies and upholstered furniture then there are also going to be mites, dust and dirt that sit, breed, and pouf out allergens all day. And, carpet can be cleaned. So, nothing wrong with carpet if that is what the homeowners choose.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I don't use feather dusters because they spread it around. I use microfiber cloths, often with a light spray. I hate cleaning. I suspect there are places I can't reach behind the furniture where dust is accumulating. We have an upright piano in our bedroom. There is no way I can move it to clean. I know what I should do is get rid of most of the furniture and put in a hard floor, but I don't think that is going to happen. I like the way it looks with the upholstered furniture.


I need to hear more about the piano in the bedroom!  I love pianos as decor (wish I could play).


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> I wouldn’t quite put it the same way, but...our house had carpet in the bedrooms and tile throughout the rest of the house, which had texture and was cold. It took months and a steam mop to get the tile clean and the carpet was nasty. We got half the house done over with engineered wood floors. Carpet ripped out (the padding? GROSS!) and new floor laid over the tile. It cost about $6 a square ft installed. It was done in 2 days by a crew of 3, and was done in a way that did not disrupt our lives. They did the master bedroom and bath on the first day, so we slept in our own bed that same night. Engineered wood clicks in place so it does not require gluing, which means you can use it right away. We will be doing the other half of the house soon. There were so many colors and different types of finishes, so you can compliment any decor or color scheme. And it is so low maintenance...just vacuum and run a steam mop over it to sanitize. Also, the uniform floor really visually opens up space and is slightly light reflective, so the house looks bigger and brighter. And I can get my house truly clean.
> 
> You are right...it was not disruptive and worth every penny. It makes our house more valuable and desirable, as well as pet friendly. I am so glad we did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967015


Very pretty flooring!


Hazzelnut said:


> Purposely convinced my partner to go for a short drive just so I could use my HG bag!
> 
> Changing my mind set to use them and shop my own wardrobe, rather than let them sit on my shelves, has made me constantly desperate to go for drives along the coast road Feeling very lucky to live in Northern Ireland where our Belfast is only 20 minutes from the beautiful coast / countryside. Especially as we can’t go out and do things in the city atm.
> 
> Have also cut down my Wishlist by half by thinking would I rather have the money or the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4967089


Great bag! Yay! I’m glad you had a chance to wear her.  Is this a medium DF? 

I would buy one in black but the DF on my medium grey drives me bananas. I think I may need to look at a seasonal. If so, I’ll buy resale. Seasonal bags lose value too quickly.


----------



## dcooney4

jayohwhy said:


> That braided strap is super adorable


Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Lake Effect said:


> I forget to add, I know there is a Portland Leather Goods bag in my future in the yellow shade, Sunflower, I believe it's called


I love their sunflower color.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> I really wish the Chanel Boy were a little smaller. C prices are up but I’m doing my best to never sell a bag *EVER* again.  I’m hoping the C WOC I just ordered will satisfy my itch for a smaller gold bag.



Did you order the new gold WOC of this season? I had that one briefly but returned it bc I’m looking to get the mini instead.



880 said:


> not to trivialize it, but I started on TPF bc I had no friends IRL that care about bags and jewelry and other stuff. I still don’t, so I would never discuss it with them.



Glad to hear I’m not the only one. I don’t have any friends outside TPF that are into designer bags and/or shoes like I am. So I’m so grateful for this forum!



SouthernPurseGal said:


> *Oh* and we are finally under contract!!!!!
> 
> _The following is just a mental happy dance about the master closet:_
> 
> View attachment 4967062
> 
> 
> Just look at the size of that walk-in with a window! With just $1500 worth of Ikea Pax walk in organizing closets installed you can morph it into my dream closet that would be like this on one side(except the shelves would be lit) :
> View attachment 4967073
> 
> And this on the other(except I'm not sure I want doors) :
> View attachment 4967074
> 
> But obviously since my walk in is not a full height room at the sides near the wall so I would have these modular closets configured into a shorter but wider shape To match my room's dimensions. But the style would be the same. A vanity station at the window is a must. With a mirror to apply makeup in natural light. And we will have dark wood floors and I would want a ridiculously girly chandelier like in the first pic and a fluffy white rug in the center and a trifold mirror when you first walk in, off to the right . And a cute and comfy chair on theme ( princess baroque) when you first walk in off to the left . So someone could make themselves comfortable while they help you select an outfit. And a large soft (Velvety chenille jacquard upholstered) Ottoman in the center. And sound design in the master bath and adjacent closet. Luckily my husband is, in his off hours, an audiophile and sound technician.



Omg congratulations!!! So happy for you!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Thank you! I'm a bundle of mixed emotions. I am mostly happy, but a bit bummed at the 2+ months of wait to get in. I am not a patient woman!


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> Agree with @Purses & Perfumes re quote above. @Purses & Perfumes, it made me smile when I read that you try to avoid having the same bag in different colors. IMO, if a bag works (and is a forever bag) then I would rather buy different colors than experiment further lol. @whateve, have you tried vacuuming the upholstery with an upholstery attachment and using an air purifier Hepa filter. I bought one that seems to work https://top5air-purifiers.com/us/best-air-purifiers?source=aw&aff_sub1=11868302300&aff_sub2=114181158206&aff_sub3=kwd-13531111129_coway air purifier_p&aff_sub4=_487269491468&aff_sub5=&geoid=9067609&device=c&devicemodel=&urlid={creativefinalurls}&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjM3z14yy7gIVBvrICh2HgQTqEAAYASAAEgLG5PD_BwE
> 
> also, someone told me that you need to turn up the edges of the rugs to vacuum the underside. I am allergic to everything (trees, grass, mold, dust, cats, dogs, horses, some food, many perfumes (I collect vintage perfumes, so this sucks) and the vacuuming (I have an entry level Miele with hepa filter; it does NOT pay to get a higher line model bc when they break down. . . ) helped. Also, dust covers on pillow cases and mattresses and crap all of which are super PITA to wash. Somehow percale sheets and reduced pile towels (frette makes a line of both if you want a bit more luxury) seem better for my allergies than higher thread count. . .
> 
> @BowieFan1971, I love etro, but think their bags used to be coated canvas, so would stick to scarves, textiles and RTW. If you buy bags, they should be substantially much lower than retail (kind of like Dolce & Gabbana bags that never got off the ground) They also used to make nice perfumes in the i5alian style (IMO less structured and less change and evolution than classic french)
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, I have never bought RE in a hot market, so others could possibly chime in if this is a terrible idea, but if you feel it was underpriced by 50K and you love it, how about making an offer to that effect and setting an expiration limit like  24 hours.
> 
> @papertiger, I love your mermaid sailor calvi. Also think s9me members on this thread could easily advise @Ewtw23 here on whether to keep her circular gucci ophidia https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-bag-or-not.1039134/


I do vacuum the upholstery. I have a Dyson but hated fighting with the hose, so I recently got a hand held vacuum which makes it a lot easier to vacuum things off the floor. I also have a robot vacuum that does most of the floors. I agree, it isn't worth getting top of the line in vacuums. They never last me very long, no matter how good they are. 

I don't have an allergy to down so we have down pillows and a down comforter. It is a pain making up the bed with the duvet cover but we love how it feels for sleeping. I don't have a problem with animal fur except there were times when my cat would get something in her fur that stuffed up my nose. I don't have any furry pets anymore. We have a lot of carpets. We like the look and feel. A lot of dirt gets trapped underneath so I regularly lift them to vacuum underneath and also vacuum the underside of the carpet, but usually just near the edge. I don't want to move the dining room table or other heavy furniture to get under the carpet.

I have an air purifier with HEPA too. Unfortunately, we live in a part of the US that consistently has the worst quality air, which I'm sure makes it worse for me, but there isn't anything I can do about it.

Maybe after covid is over, I'll remove all the wall to wall and put down hardwood, but I'll still keep my carpets.


----------



## JenJBS

The way this Thread has me thinking about bags has spilled over into non-bag purchases as well...   

I was looking at a sweater I wanted, but didn't get it because it wasn't a different enough color from one I already have in my closet. I was also considering some black pants, but looking in my closet I am soooo not allowed to buy yet another pair of black pants. 

An item I've been eagerly waiting for arrived today. A gold version of my Amare ring from Lace that I have in steel/brass. Yes, I have the ring in that style, but the steel/brass is very much casual, while the gold is for when I dress up. I know the style works for me. (I'm a bit obsessed with the style...  )  I don't have any gold rings (mine are are silver or rose gold), so I can't shop my own jewelry box for a gold ring. I have bags with gold colored hardware that will look great with the ring, I recently got a gold plated Coach bracelet and gold plated earrings that I can wear with it - so I have outfits I can wear it with.  

Same for a purple and silver bracelet I just got. I have the bracelet in other colors; but no silver and purple bracelets, so I can't shop my own closet. I know I like the style and size, since I have it in other colors. I have lots of things I can wear it with.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Well all our offers have been less than 24hrs in effect so that's already being done. We outbid the others and put an escalation clause up to 20k over list and agreed to their not wanting to move until April so if they don't agree to that then this deal will just have to fall apart because we are bending over backwards. I do love it but....
> 
> How would you Americans feel about moving to a county where you were in the 30% political minority? I  already have to deal with being the odd one out this with my staff (& all my husband's coworkers) and my cousins and aunts and uncles and in these heartbreakingly divisive times that means that I don't really feel I can relate to them. I'm afraid it will be just slightly less likely that a mom I get to know (at the awesome neighborhood amenities or my kids' best friends' parents) will turn into a tight friend. Then again if I do find another one of the 30% we will have being the minority to secretly bond over.


My politics mean a lot to me but don't form the basis of my friendships. I don't discuss politics with anyone other than my family. It wouldn't make a difference to me. Where we are, we are in the ethnic minority. That also didn't make a difference.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

doni said:


> Chiming in on the allergy discussion. I cannot even start counting the number of allergies our household members accumulate, from mites, pollen, grasses, latex, pets, hay, mold, wasps (the worst but that is another story)... to of course dust. I cannot even _imagine_ living in a carpeted home? I know it is a hassle to change floors, but my God, to live in carpeted rooms is _hell_ for allergy sufferers.
> 
> At home we don’t have a single carpet. We do have a couple of cow hides. We used to have a fabric upholstered sofa that I got professionally cleaned and allergy treated once a year, but even so, my husband (he has strong asthma) couldn’t cope. At some point he would sit on it and start sneezing in seconds. He would sit on the floor... Now we only have leather upholstery. Throws are cotton and easily washed. I have to say I myself avoid dusting but a good vacuum is of course key and we do use a feather duster. It is ostrich feathers and they are very good for trapping dust and recommended for allergies (other feathers don’t work the same).
> 
> I think when it comes to allergies managing is key and there is nothing I would not try or do. We have all got so much better. Nutrition and digestion are essential, gut flora and all that (we could do more). Air purifiers. No chemical cleaning products, vinegar everywhere. No antihistamines. All my family are doing shots for different allergies and it seems to help. I myself I got tested recently as I wanted to start treatment for a couple of my main pollen triggers and my doctor deemed it not necessary, he was amazed how much my allergies had decreased. I no longer fear Spring. Our allergy doctor (he is basically our house doctor   ) had strongly discouraged us to get a dog, but we eventually did go ahead and even though I am still a bit paranoid about him getting in the bedrooms, we are all coping and my test results no longer show allergy to dogs! So I am hopefull for the future.
> @whateve , if you react to red wine I strongly encourage you to check for histamine intolerance.


Thanks for recommending the ostrich feathers duster.   I have never tried those.  I've mostly just been using these water wipes and they are pretty effective on most things because they seem to trap all the dust on them.  I have a tall ceiling in my foyer and there is a high ledge/shelf on the wall, on which I used to keep some decorative items.  However, I stopped doing that because it was such a nuisance to get up there and dust those items.  Now that ledge is empty, but that is one of the places I don't get to often enough to dust.  Oh, and I am a big fan of vinegar and water spray for cleaning around the house!


880 said:


> Agree with @Purses & Perfumes re quote above. @Purses & Perfumes, it made me smile when I read that you try to avoid having the same bag in different colors. IMO, if a bag works (and is a forever bag) then I would rather buy different colors than experiment further lol.
> 
> also, someone told me that you need to turn up the edges of the rugs to vacuum the underside. I am allergic to everything (trees, grass, mold, dust, cats, dogs, horses, some food, many perfumes (I collect vintage perfumes, so this sucks) and the vacuuming (I have an entry level Miele with hepa filter; it does NOT pay to get a higher line model bc when they break down. . . ) helped. Also, dust covers on pillow cases and mattresses and crap all of which are super PITA to wash. Somehow percale sheets and reduced pile towels (frette makes a line of both if you want a bit more luxury) seem better for my allergies than higher thread count. . .


LOL, yes, I am trying to avoid having the same bag in different colors, but while I succeeded in exercising retail restraint with the grey Diorama, I was not quite so successful with the Lady Dior, which is one of my absolute favorite bags.  I have two of them, one in dark blue and one in classic black.  I would love to add a grey Dior at some point, ideally something like a shoulder bag with the sliding chain and lambskin cannage pattern, but those are not easy to find since they're discontinued.   

I'm actually in the market for a vacuum since my current one is making some strange noises, so thanks for the recommendations.  I agree that they don't last long.  I have never had a robot vacuum and need to look into that as well.   
I love your collection of vintage perfumes!  I had stopped wearing perfume for a few days and am missing it, so am going to resume wearing them, but just go with something lighter, and maybe not switch out everyday, but wear the same thing for a few days in a row.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Sparkletastic said:


> Very pretty flooring!
> Great bag! Yay! I’m glad you had a chance to wear her.  Is this a medium DF?
> 
> I would buy one in black but the DF on my medium grey drives me bananas. I think I may need to look at a seasonal. If so, I’ll buy resale. Seasonal bags lose value too quickly.



Thank you  Yes, DF. If you ever want to sell your grey you have a buyer  Grey and Red are on my colour list!

It took me a few times to get used to it. But I quite like it now.


----------



## doni

Congratulations on the house @SouthernPurseGal, sounds great.



Sparkletastic said:


> LOL! There may be regional differences in how we all refer to them but for me pantyhose are the sheer, not quite flesh colored, often too shiny hosiery that used to be a requirement for a woman to look “ladylike” or was a requirement in business. As an African American woman I was always particularly frustrated with the fact that no brand ever had a color to match my tone. They were either too dark, too red or too “dusty.”
> In contrast, tights are hosiery that has colors and (often but not always) patterns designed to enhance your look while also sometimes keeping your legs warm. A patterned black tight can look quite chic with an all black out fit that includes adorable boots. They’re super comfy and don’t cause as much of a foot slippage issue. I’m sure pantyhose and tights are made of different materials but I can’t speak to that as I haven’t investigated



Oh, I didn’t know that! I said tights for all of them (and stockings for the ones that go up to the thigh)



papertiger said:


> So as planned I bought a new SLG this month, another Clavi.  I could have bought black Box last month from France (as @momasaurus pointed out) but I think this Swift BM/JdN verso Sailor's Tattoo is of a more fitting with more of my daily bags. Smart casual rather than perfectly formal.
> 
> It's not the bright, bright I thought I'd choose either, but I couldn't let this little mermaid get away and knew I'd regret not getting one if they all sold out. It was about £20 more than a month ago, but going in to H NBS would cost me that in a train ticket anyway and h.com don't charge for shipping.
> 
> Bambou Calvi holds my CCs (easy to find) and the Bleu Nuit holds my business cards (which are printed on a green matte card as close to Bambou as I could find). I thought it'd be the other way around at first, but the green looks so nice next to the 'sunny' yellow. Sun, sea and lush vegetation all at once. I may switch around at some point. Right now, very happy with both.



I knew you’d d like the Calvi and your new one is spectacular. I LOVE your business cards, so cool!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> Did you order the new gold WOC of this season? I had that one briefly but returned it bc I’m looking to get the mini instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear I’m not the only one. I don’t have any friends outside TPF that are into designer bags and/or shoes like I am. So I’m so grateful for this forum!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg congratulations!!! So happy for you!


Not the new one. I saw a preloved one for a STEAL online and pounced on it. As soon as it comes, I’ll share pics. I can’t make myself spend full price on bags I may end up loving but know I won’t wear often - a gold WOC fits that category.

Yep, I’m the only one of my friends into fashion. They’re all brilliant go getters and kinda feel that the “girly” stuff is frivolous. I’m more of a “I want it all” gal.  I’m happy with my career, my sparkly girly fashion and my never really hidden nerd life. 

That being said, I have FINALLY corrupted my very best BFF! She just bought a Dior wallet and is deciding which Lady Dior bag she wants. Wheeeeee! I can’t wait to drag her further into the dark side. Like all our mom’s said: she should have been more careful about who her friends are. 


JenJBS said:


> The way this Thread has me thinking about bags has spilled over into non-bag purchases as well...
> 
> I was looking at a sweater I wanted, but didn't get it because it wasn't a different enough color from one I already have in my closet. I was also considering some black pants, but looking in my closet I am soooo not allowed to buy yet another pair of black pants.
> 
> An item I've been eagerly waiting for arrived today. A gold version of my Amare ring from Lace that I have in steel/brass. Yes, I have the ring in that style, but the steel/brass is very much casual, while the gold is for when I dress up. I know the style works for me. (I'm a bit obsessed with the style...  )  I don't have any gold rings (mine are are silver or rose gold), so I can't shop my own jewelry box for a gold ring. I have bags with gold colored hardware that will look great with the ring, I recently got a gold plated Coach bracelet and gold plated earrings that I can wear with it - so I have outfits I can wear it with.
> 
> Same for a purple and silver bracelet I just got. I have the bracelet in other colors; but no silver and purple bracelets, so I can't shop my own closet. I know I like the style and size, since I have it in other colors. I have lots of things I can wear it with.


One of the things I love about this thread is the positive influences the ladies have had on me beyond bags.
Share a pic of the ring!!! We wanna see! 





Hazzelnut said:


> Thank you  Yes, DF. If you ever want to sell your grey you have a buyer  Grey and Red are on my colour list!
> 
> It took me a few times to get used to it. But I quite like it now.


Lol! I love that little bag despite the DF frustration. A red medium would be so pretty! I have a red jumbo and it feels so big most of the time.

I wonder when big bags will be come the predominant style again. I used to love rocking a huge statement bag. Now, I’m all about mediumish, smallish bags. Although :thinking; I really don’t have anything to put in a big bag sooo...?


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes, it made me smile when I read that you try to avoid having the same bag in different colors. IMO, if a bag works (and is a forever bag) then I would rather buy different colors than experiment further lol.



I'm a big fan of getting the same style in different colors. I've done it with clothes for many years. I'm petite, so it's always been hard to find clothes that fit me well, so when I did, I'd get multiples - shirts or dresses in different colors; jeans and black pants in the same color, or a pair of grey pants in the same style as the black pants. I've started doing it with bags in different colors the last few years. With jewelry pieces I love, I will get them in a couple different metals.


----------



## Sparkletastic

doni said:


> Congratulations on the house @SouthernPurseGal, sounds great.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I didn’t know that! I said tights for all of them (and stockings for the ones that go up to the thigh)
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you’d d like the Calvi and your new one is spectacular. I LOVE your business cards, so cool!


I call the hosiery that is mid thigh stockings as well.  And, I may be the only person with the pantyhose / tights distinction for all I know. Lol!


----------



## missie1

papertiger said:


> You're not 'kooky', it would make me pause for thought too, however, because they are so far apart, and with perhaps your jewellery, the difference will be much less noticeable. Currently, mismatching is far more preferable to perfect matches and 'sets', so as far as fashion goes you will actually be far more on-trend anyway (I know that doesn't always help to know - we must please ourselves).
> 
> My mother's pet no-no was (not) wearing shades of cream and/or white together. OMG, the fuss, the wrong of it. A cream hat with a white blouse and off-white jeans, you'd think someone had deliberately put their shoes on the wrong feet to spite her, or went luxury shopping in a wetsuit, snorkels and flippers.


Your mom is so right lol. The mismatch of whites and creams drives me insane


----------



## missie1

Hazzelnut said:


> I thought I’d start using my bags daily, even if it’s only moving from my bedroom to living room to work from home! I am putting my phone, wallet and lipstick in them so it definitely counts
> 
> Today’s companion was my lovely Diorama. My only silver hardware bag. While I’m a gold girl at heart, I definitely could never part with her!
> 
> View attachment 4966031


I so love this bag. So casual chic.  I still regret not getting one


----------



## missie1

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Love the Diorama, and the black and silver look so good together in this style!  I have a Diorama in rose poudre and I also wanted the grey (Dior does a really nice grey) for a while, but decided against it since I am trying to avoid having multiples of the same bag.


Purse and Perfumes ,
I am so guilty of  buying the same bag in multiples.  As long as it’s a different color I will purchase.   I’m a flap girl so everything I buy is always the flap version lol


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> not to trivialize it, but I started on TPF bc I had no friends IRL that care about bags and jewelry and other stuff. I still don’t, so I would never discuss it with them.





Jereni said:


> Glad to hear I’m not the only one. I don’t have any friends outside TPF that are into designer bags and/or shoes like I am. So I’m so grateful for this forum!



I'm in the same situation as you ladies! It's so wonderful to have a place to share my love of bags and jewelry and shoes and clothes. And a few threads I can talk with others about my love of home decor.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Sparkletastic said:


> Not the new one. I saw a preloved one for a STEAL online and pounced on it. As soon as it comes, I’ll share pics. I can’t make myself spend full price on bags I may end up loving but know I won’t wear often - a gold WOC fits that category.
> 
> Yep, I’m the only one of my friends into fashion. They’re all brilliant go getters and kinda feel that the “girly” stuff is frivolous. I’m more of a “I want it all” gal.  I’m happy with my career, my sparkly girly fashion and my never really hidden nerd life.
> 
> That being said, I have FINALLY corrupted my very best BFF! She just bought a Dior wallet and is deciding which Lady Dior bag she wants. Wheeeeee! I can’t wait to drag her further into the dark side. Like all our mom’s said: she should have been more careful about who her friends are.
> One of the things I love about this thread is the positive influences the ladies have had on me beyond bags.
> Share a pic of the ring!!! We wanna see! Lol! I love that little bag despite the DF frustration. A red medium would be so pretty! I have a red jumbo and it feels so big most of the time.
> 
> I wonder when big bags will be come the predominant style again. I used to love rocking a huge statement bag. Now, I’m all about mediumish, smallish bags. Although :thinking; I really don’t have anything to put in a big bag sooo...?



Oooh, any pictures of your red jumbo? The Red this season is too orange for me so I’m still holding out hope!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I need to hear more about the piano in the bedroom!  I love pianos as decor (wish I could play).


The piano isn't really there for decor. It was the piano I learned on when I was a child. My sister had it in her house and when she decided her girls weren't interested in learning, I took it. At the time, we had a very large house. When we moved to this smaller one, it ended up in the master bedroom as that was the only place we could find to put it. I don't play very often but it is nice to have when I want to.


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> That being said, I have FINALLY corrupted my very best BFF! She just bought a Dior wallet and is deciding which Lady Dior bag she wants. Wheeeeee! I can’t wait to drag her further into the dark side. Like all our mom’s said: she should have been more careful about who her friends are.
> One of the things I love about this thread is the positive influences the ladies have had on me beyond bags.
> Share a pic of the ring!!! We wanna see!



LOL. Yep, gotta be careful who your friends are! 

Here it is. Forgive the Kipling photo bomb. How dare I pay attention to the ring, rather than him?!?!?


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> *Oh* and we are finally under contract!!!!!
> 
> _The following is just a mental happy dance about the master closet:_
> 
> View attachment 4967062
> 
> 
> Just look at the size of that walk-in with a window! With just $1500 worth of Ikea Pax walk in organizing closets installed you can morph it into my dream closet that would be like this on one side(except the shelves would be lit) :
> View attachment 4967073
> 
> And this on the other(except I'm not sure I want doors) :
> View attachment 4967074
> 
> But obviously since my walk in is not a full height room at the sides near the wall so I would have these modular closets configured into a shorter but wider shape To match my room's dimensions. But the style would be the same. A vanity station at the window is a must. With a mirror to apply makeup in natural light. And we will have dark wood floors and I would want a ridiculously girly chandelier like in the first pic and a fluffy white rug in the center and a trifold mirror when you first walk in, off to the right . And a cute and comfy chair on theme ( princess baroque) when you first walk in off to the left . So someone could make themselves comfortable while they help you select an outfit. And a large soft (Velvety chenille jacquard upholstered) Ottoman in the center. And sound design in the master bath and adjacent closet. Luckily my husband is, in his off hours, an audiophile and sound technician.


Sounds like a retreat!


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thanks for recommending the ostrich feathers duster.   I have never tried those.  I've mostly just been using these water wipes and they are pretty effective on most things because they seem to trap all the dust on them.  I have a tall ceiling in my foyer and there is a high ledge/shelf on the wall, on which I used to keep some decorative items.  However, I stopped doing that because it was such a nuisance to get up there and dust those items.  Now that ledge is empty, but that is one of the places I don't get to often enough to dust.  Oh, and I am a big fan of vinegar and water spray for cleaning around the house!
> 
> LOL, yes, I am trying to avoid having the same bag in different colors, but while I succeeded in exercising retail restraint with the grey Diorama, I was not quite so successful with the Lady Dior, which is one of my absolute favorite bags.  I have two of them, one in dark blue and one in classic black.  I would love to add a grey Dior at some point, ideally something like a shoulder bag with the sliding chain and lambskin cannage pattern, but those are not easy to find since they're discontinued.
> 
> I'm actually in the market for a vacuum since my current one is making some strange noises, so thanks for the recommendations.  I agree that they don't last long.  I have never had a robot vacuum and need to look into that as well.
> I love your collection of vintage perfumes!  I had stopped wearing perfume for a few days and am missing it, so am going to resume wearing them, but just go with something lighter, and maybe not switch out everyday, but wear the same thing for a few days in a row.


I held off getting a robot vacuum for a long time. We have an open floor plan and I envisioned it getting hung up on the carpet fringe and all the different levels of carpets. Before Christmas when there were all these sales, I found one that was relatively cheap and it came with a virtual wall so I could prevent the vacuum from going into certain areas. Now that I have it, I really like it. I use it mostly in the kitchen and the bathrooms. It spends a lot of time under the dining room table. Once it gets under there, there are only a few places where it can fit to get back out, so sometimes I end up blocking off that area. It gets hung up on the carpet fringe sometimes but not as often as I thought it would and it doesn't chew it up like my regular vacuum might. As soon as it gets hung up, it stops and beeps. It is easy to move it then. I got some special stuff to tape the carpet fringe down which I think might help. I haven't tested it thoroughly with the vacuum yet but the tape makes the fringe look neat. DH can't stand it when I kick the fringe up so this is helping with that. The robot vacuum usually can't get up onto the thicker Chinese carpets so I have to put it up on the carpet if I want it cleaned. Even with a robot vacuum, you still need a regular vacuum, but if you hate vacuuming like I do, at least you don't have to pull out the regular vacuum as often.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I'm a big fan of getting the same style in different colors. I've done it with clothes for many years. I'm petite, so it's always been hard to find clothes that fit me well, so when I did, I'd get multiples - shirts or dresses in different colors; jeans and black pants in the same color, or a pair of grey pants in the same style as the black pants. I've started doing it with bags in different colors the last few years. With jewelry pieces I love, I will get them in a couple different metals.


I definitely do it with jeans. I've tried to stop doing it with bags, just because there are so many styles that I get to have more of them if I diversify.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I call the hosiery that is mid thigh stockings as well.  And, I may be the only person with the pantyhose / tights distinction for all I know. Lol!


You aren’t. I do and so did everybody I knew growing up. But I’m American and it’s a US thing. In Great Britain and Ireland, they call them all tights. It’s easy to forget that we have people on TPF from all over the world. Which I love!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I held off getting a robot vacuum for a long time. We have an open floor plan and I envisioned it getting hung up on the carpet fringe and all the different levels of carpets. Before Christmas when there were all these sales, I found one that was relatively cheap and it came with a virtual wall so I could prevent the vacuum from going into certain areas. Now that I have it, I really like it. I use it mostly in the kitchen and the bathrooms. It spends a lot of time under the dining room table. Once it gets under there, there are only a few places where it can fit to get back out, so sometimes I end up blocking off that area. It gets hung up on the carpet fringe sometimes but not as often as I thought it would and it doesn't chew it up like my regular vacuum might. As soon as it gets hung up, it stops and beeps. It is easy to move it then. I got some special stuff to tape the carpet fringe down which I think might help. I haven't tested it thoroughly with the vacuum yet but the tape makes the fringe look neat. DH can't stand it when I kick the fringe up so this is helping with that. The robot vacuum usually can't get up onto the thicker Chinese carpets so I have to put it up on the carpet if I want it cleaned. Even with a robot vacuum, you still need a regular vacuum, but if you hate vacuuming like I do, at least you don't have to pull out the regular vacuum as often.


We bought one, used it once because I had to keep unsticking it from rug fringe and it kept doing the same areas over while ignoring others. Returned it the next day.
I’ll stick with my Dyson and Shark steam mop!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh yeah my D&D pyjamas arrived. These are the long ones and I got the shorts set in the navy print. They are nice, but run small.


----------



## missie1

whateve said:


> I held off getting a robot vacuum for a long time. We have an open floor plan and I envisioned it getting hung up on the carpet fringe and all the different levels of carpets. Before Christmas when there were all these sales, I found one that was relatively cheap and it came with a virtual wall so I could prevent the vacuum from going into certain areas. Now that I have it, I really like it. I use it mostly in the kitchen and the bathrooms. It spends a lot of time under the dining room table. Once it gets under there, there are only a few places where it can fit to get back out, so sometimes I end up blocking off that area. It gets hung up on the carpet fringe sometimes but not as often as I thought it would and it doesn't chew it up like my regular vacuum might. As soon as it gets hung up, it stops and beeps. It is easy to move it then. I got some special stuff to tape the carpet fringe down which I think might help. I haven't tested it thoroughly with the vacuum yet but the tape makes the fringe look neat. DH can't stand it when I kick the fringe up so this is helping with that. The robot vacuum usually can't get up onto the thicker Chinese carpets so I have to put it up on the carpet if I want it cleaned. Even with a robot vacuum, you still need a regular vacuum, but if you hate vacuuming like I do, at least you don't have to pull out the regular vacuum as often.


Omg I have robot vacuum and have yet to program the thing. We only have carpet in our basement and I don’t do the cleaning so that’s probably why it been down there months not programmed lol. Maybe next week I will  try to program lol


----------



## whateve

missie1 said:


> Omg I have robot vacuum and have yet to program the thing. We only have carpet in our basement and I don’t do the cleaning so that’s probably why it been down there months not programmed lol. Maybe next week I will  try to program lol


I haven't bothered to program mine. I just let it go on its random pattern. I like putting it in a room, closing the door, and coming back in a half hour to a clean room.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Bambou Calvi holds my CCs (easy to find) and the Bleu Nuit holds my business cards (which are printed on a green matte card as close to Bambou as I could find). I thought it'd be the other way around at first, but the green looks so nice next to the 'sunny' yellow. Sun, sea and lush vegetation all at once. I may switch around at some point. Right now, very happy with both.
> 
> View attachment 4966872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966873


I love how the colors go together.  Dark blue and green is actually a lovely combination that we don't see enough of!  I have a dark blue dress which has green and white piping on the sleeves in the exact shades above, and it's one of my favorites.


JenJBS said:


> I'm a big fan of getting the same style in different colors. I've done it with clothes for many years. I'm petite, so it's always been hard to find clothes that fit me well, so when I did, I'd get multiples - shirts or dresses in different colors; jeans and black pants in the same color, or a pair of grey pants in the same style as the black pants. I've started doing it with bags in different colors the last few years. With jewelry pieces I love, I will get them in a couple different metals.


I really like buying multiples when it comes to clothing staples too, especially since things get discontinued or changed so often in the world of clothing.


missie1 said:


> Purse and Perfumes ,
> I am so guilty of  buying the same bag in multiples.  As long as it’s a different color I will purchase.   I’m a flap girl so everything I buy is always the flap version lol


You know what you love and what works for you, and that's always a good thing!  Would love to see your collection of flap bags.  Like you, I too wish I had bought the classic medium flap a few years ago.  I kept dithering and watching the price climb and still kept dithering....

@Sparkletastic, there is always talk about big bags coming back, but nothing seems definitive.  I've always loved medium sized bags, so I will stick to them no matter what the trends dictate.
Regarding tights versus pantyhose, I always thought of pantyhose as the sheer version, and tights as the slightly thicker version, more suited to winter wear, and also made of a different material.  I have a pair of black tights that I wear with dresses during cooler weather.


----------



## missie1

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I love how the colors go together.  Dark blue and green is actually a lovely combination that we don't see enough of!  I have a dark blue dress which has green and white piping on the sleeves in the exact shades above, and it's one of my favorites.
> 
> I really like buying multiples when it comes to clothing staples too, especially since things get discontinued or changed so often in the world of clothing.
> 
> You know what you love and what works for you, and that's always a good thing!  Would love to see your collection of flap bags.  Like you, I too wish I had bought the classic medium flap a few years ago.  I kept dithering and watching the price climb and still kept dithering....
> 
> @Sparkletastic, there is always talk about big bags coming back, but nothing seems definitive.  I've always loved medium sized bags, so I will stick to them no matter what the trends dictate.
> Regarding tights versus pantyhose, I always thought of pantyhose as the sheer version, and tights as the slightly thicker version, more suited to winter wear, and also made of a different material.  I have a pair of black tights that I wear with dresses during cooler weather.


I have some additions and deletions since last time they were photographed.  I will have to pull them out for updated group photo soon.  I am waiting on @Sparkletastic to get the weekly colors going so I can use that as motivation to get everything out of the closet, photographed and put away without DH seeing lol.   Chanel has officially lost their minds with this last price increase.  Almost 8k for jumbo no way and I doing that. I’m like 5k is my limit in chanel now.  Luckily I’m content with my current Jumbos.  What color medium are you considering


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Not the new one. I saw a preloved one for a STEAL online and pounced on it. As soon as it comes, I’ll share pics. I can’t make myself spend full price on bags I may end up loving but know I won’t wear often - a gold WOC fits that category.
> 
> Yep, I’m the only one of my friends into fashion. They’re all brilliant go getters and kinda feel that the “girly” stuff is frivolous. I’m more of a “I want it all” gal.  I’m happy with my career, my sparkly girly fashion and my never really hidden nerd life.
> 
> That being said, I have FINALLY corrupted my very best BFF! She just bought a Dior wallet and is deciding which Lady Dior bag she wants. Wheeeeee! I can’t wait to drag her further into the dark side. Like all our mom’s said: she should have been more careful about who her friends are.



Nice, post pics when you get it!

Dior is a brand I’ve not owned yet but I do love that little square satchel - is that the lady Dior?



Sparkletastic said:


> I call the hosiery that is mid thigh stockings as well.  And, I may be the only person with the pantyhose / tights distinction for all I know. Lol!



Oddly enough, my mom and I once got into a MASSIVE fight over the nylon / tights wording. I referred to them as the same thing and my mom was NOT HAVING IT lol.



whateve said:


> I definitely do it with jeans. I've tried to stop doing it with bags, just because there are so many styles that I get to have more of them if I diversify.



I buy the same shirts, sweaters, and slacks in different colors but yeah most of the time want so many various handbags that I usually can’t ‘rationalize’ getting the same in different colors.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I love how the colors go together.  Dark blue and green is actually a lovely combination that we don't see enough of!  I have a dark blue dress which has green and white piping on the sleeves in the exact shades above, and it's one of my favorites.
> 
> I really like buying multiples when it comes to clothing staples too, especially since things get discontinued or changed so often in the world of clothing.
> 
> You know what you love and what works for you, and that's always a good thing!  Would love to see your collection of flap bags.  Like you, I too wish I had bought the classic medium flap a few years ago.  I kept dithering and watching the price climb and still kept dithering....
> 
> @Sparkletastic, there is always talk about big bags coming back, but nothing seems definitive.  I've always loved medium sized bags, so I will stick to them no matter what the trends dictate.
> Regarding tights versus pantyhose, I always thought of pantyhose as the sheer version, and tights as the slightly thicker version, more suited to winter wear, and also made of a different material.  I have a pair of black tights that I wear with dresses during cooler weather.


I am a medium size purse girl regardless of trend. Tiny bags and big bags both just get on my nerves and don’t work for me, so why bother getting them?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

missie1 said:


> I have some additions and deletions since last time they were photographed.  I will have to pull them out for updated group photo soon.  I am waiting on @Sparkletastic to get the weekly colors going so I can use that as motivation to get everything out of the closet, photographed and put away without DH seeing lol.   Chanel has officially lost their minds with this last price increase.  Almost 8k for jumbo no way and I doing that. I’m like 5k is my limit in chanel now.  Luckily I’m content with my current Jumbos.  What color medium are you considering


Ah yes, the weekly colors will be fun.  Looking forward to seeing your bags and everyone's bags when that gets under way.  I am not really sure I will add a medium flap, but if I did, it would probably be a black or grey lambskin in gold hardware.  And I agree about the prices; I would not get the jumbo at that price point either.   


BowieFan1971 said:


> I am a medium size purse girl regardless of trend. Tiny bags and big bags both just get on my nerves and don’t work for me, so why bother getting them?


The only really big bags I own are tote bags for those days when I need to carry a lot of stuff (which hasn't happened in a year).   I simply don't see the point of a micro bag which doesn't even hold a phone.  Even with evening bags, I need for them to hold a phone, a card case and keys at the very least.  The nice thing about medium sized bags is that they will always be in style....


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I held off getting a robot vacuum for a long time. We have an open floor plan and I envisioned it getting hung up on the carpet fringe and all the different levels of carpets. Before Christmas when there were all these sales, I found one that was relatively cheap and it came with a virtual wall so I could prevent the vacuum from going into certain areas. Now that I have it, I really like it. I use it mostly in the kitchen and the bathrooms. It spends a lot of time under the dining room table. Once it gets under there, there are only a few places where it can fit to get back out, so sometimes I end up blocking off that area. It gets hung up on the carpet fringe sometimes but not as often as I thought it would and it doesn't chew it up like my regular vacuum might. As soon as it gets hung up, it stops and beeps. It is easy to move it then. I got some special stuff to tape the carpet fringe down which I think might help. I haven't tested it thoroughly with the vacuum yet but the tape makes the fringe look neat. DH can't stand it when I kick the fringe up so this is helping with that. The robot vacuum usually can't get up onto the thicker Chinese carpets so I have to put it up on the carpet if I want it cleaned. Even with a robot vacuum, you still need a regular vacuum, but if you hate vacuuming like I do, at least you don't have to pull out the regular vacuum as often.


This is very helpful!  Does the robot vacuum work better on bare floors versus thicker carpeting?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I love how the colors go together.  Dark blue and green is actually a lovely combination that we don't see enough of!  I have a dark blue dress which has green and white piping on the sleeves in the exact shades above, and it's one of my favorites.
> 
> I really like buying multiples when it comes to clothing staples too, especially since things get discontinued or changed so often in the world of clothing.
> 
> You know what you love and what works for you, and that's always a good thing!  Would love to see your collection of flap bags.  Like you, I too wish I had bought the classic medium flap a few years ago.  I kept dithering and watching the price climb and still kept dithering....
> 
> @Sparkletastic, there is always talk about big bags coming back, but nothing seems definitive.  I've always loved medium sized bags, so I will stick to them no matter what the trends dictate.
> Regarding tights versus pantyhose, I always thought of pantyhose as the sheer version, and tights as the slightly thicker version, more suited to winter wear, and also made of a different material.  I have a pair of black tights that I wear with dresses during cooler weather.


I feel the same about tights vs pantyhose.
I love green and blue together too. I have a green bag that sometimes I wear with a blue strap.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This is very helpful!  Does the robot vacuum work better on bare floors versus thicker carpeting?  Thanks for the info.


Thanks for reminding me! I had left it doing the bedroom for over an hour. I think it works fine on both but may not do the deep cleaning a regular vacuum would do on very thick carpeting. Our carpet isn't super thick.


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I love how the colors go together.  Dark blue and green is actually a lovely combination that we don't see enough of!  I have a dark blue dress which has green and white piping on the sleeves in the exact shades above, and it's one of my favorites.
> 
> I really like buying multiples when it comes to clothing staples too, especially since things get discontinued or changed so often in the world of clothing.
> 
> You know what you love and what works for you, and that's always a good thing!  Would love to see your collection of flap bags.  Like you, I too wish I had bought the classic medium flap a few years ago.  I kept dithering and watching the price climb and still kept dithering....
> 
> @Sparkletastic, there is always talk about big bags coming back, but nothing seems definitive.  I've always loved medium sized bags, so I will stick to them no matter what the trends dictate.
> Regarding tights versus pantyhose, I always thought of pantyhose as the sheer version, and tights as the slightly thicker version, more suited to winter wear, and also made of a different material.  I have a pair of black tights that I wear with dresses during cooler weather.



Thank you 

That dress sounds gorgeous!


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> I call the hosiery that is mid thigh stockings as well.  And, I may be the only person with the pantyhose / tights distinction for all I know. Lol!


@doni,
Panty hose - a name for the ‘weird ‘nude’ sheer shades that didn’t work for anyone in thr 1970s and 1980s, when women were supposed To wear skirted suits, button down silk shirts with tied blw collars, no pants allowed.
stockings - opaque or sheer thigh highs or gartered hose without an attached panty, or patterned sheer pantyhose.
tights- opaque hose with attached panty often referred to by denier.
that’s how I see it, but I could be mistaken.
@JenJBS, love your wooden furniture. on the home decor thread.
@Purses & Perfumes, the blue and green dress sounds gorgeous! And perfect with the lady diors. I wore malmaison for a few days, and then started to worry that I would run out (so bought a vintage bottle that has evaporation but is still sealed. (I periodically did an eBay Etsy search). I love your macadamia Vara with your narciso and shalimar 
@Hazzelnut, glad you got to use your beautiful grail chanel on a drive. It looks stunning on your lap!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback on the gold shoes and bags! It’s so nice having purse friends who “get” why I’d have the question and can help me along.
> 
> After looking at the combo in the mirror and trying it with a couple outfits it was clear this is a definite *no*.
> 
> I really wish the Chanel Boy were a little smaller. C prices are up but I’m doing my best to never sell a bag *EVER* again.  I’m hoping the C WOC I just ordered will satisfy my itch for a smaller gold bag.
> My vote is to sell it immediately. One very consistent thing with you and your bags is you don’t wear them if they’re heavy / hurt. (So, glad you’re don’t suffer for fashion!!)
> Given that, this bag won’t get worn. I would sell it for whatever I can get and buy something else. I had a similar situation with some jewelry. I just kept sitting on the pieces because I knew I would take a bath on proceeds. Once I finally sold them I felt like a weight was off me and I used the funds towards a piece I love. It’s was a scant contribution but it was still somethingI typically hate fashion “rules” because I think it limits creativity. But, I gotta say some things do make me go cross eyed. Unintentionally mixed shades of white in one outfit is one. Off “shades” of intended to match black is another.
> 
> The only other “rule” I can think of is just for me - I DESPISE PANTYHOSE! Gawd they are uncomfortable as heck and make my feet slide forward in heels. I’m so glad there is no longer an expectation that I’ll wear those demonic things. Tights? Super cute, fashionable and comfy. Pantyhose? Satan’s curse.  So glad you have family time and congrats on the move!
> *Oh Mylanta!!*  Gorgeous!!
> 
> I wish I had bought this. I sold my black patent Chanel jumbo because the patent wasn’t my style. Since then I’ve “needed” a black flap / shw. I don’t like double flaps so that would mean a vintage C jumbo but I’m not moved to but one. This is a perfect alternative. I’m so sad they’ve discontinued the Diorama. I have no idea what to get now. Enjoy this beauty!
> 
> And, it’s funny I only have one bag with ghw (other than my all gold C boy) I love shw on bags!!!


You make me laugh!  It is so good to have you back in the thread Sparkle.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4966411
> 
> As part of the January challenge, I am wearing a bag that was gifted to me over the holidays by family.  Well, wearing is perhaps not really the right word since I stayed home, but my bag sat near me during a family zoom call.  This Vara bag in macademia color has a lot of pink undertones.  I'm not wearing perfume today, but I placed my perfume bottles with pink perfume in them next to the bag to show how much pink there is in this bag.


This Ferragamo is so elegant and a wonderful colour, P&P! 


papertiger said:


> Another dust allergy sufferer here, I've had it all my life. At least I'm not as bad as my aunt. The most important thing for me is to not have carpets throughout, and if there is wall to wall carpet (house in Scotland) ultra low-pile. My Henry vacuum cleaner is my domestic best fiend LOL.
> 
> So as planned I bought a new SLG this month, another Clavi.  I could have bought black Box last month from France (as @momasaurus pointed out) but I think this Swift BM/JdN verso Sailor's Tattoo is of a more fitting with more of my daily bags. Smart casual rather than perfectly formal.
> 
> It's not the bright, bright I thought I'd choose either, but I couldn't let this little mermaid get away and knew I'd regret not getting one if they all sold out. It was about £20 more than a month ago, but going in to H NBS would cost me that in a train ticket anyway and h.com don't charge for shipping.
> 
> Bambou Calvi holds my CCs (easy to find) and the Bleu Nuit holds my business cards (which are printed on a green matte card as close to Bambou as I could find). I thought it'd be the other way around at first, but the green looks so nice next to the 'sunny' yellow. Sun, sea and lush vegetation all at once. I may switch around at some point. Right now, very happy with both.
> 
> View attachment 4966872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966873


PT, this is beautiful- congratulations on your new Calvi! I love Bleu Nuit and the verso colour Jaune de Naples is a gorgeous contrast AND swift and tattoo - all around stunning piece. At first glance of the second photo I thought your business cards were another interior leather colour and I thought, wow I’ve never seen a tri colour Calvi, how did they do that?  Many congratulations and excellent choice.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> I love all of this pics and your style! That massai looks so lush and cuddly.
> 
> I dream about food too. It makes it hard to diet. I make big things once a week for my small social bubble and then have leftovers for everyone. The week it’s an eight pound chuck shoulder pot roast with a reduction of Pinot noir and frozen beef stock from a prior event. (Before and after - it shrunk a lot even with a very low oven) The rest of the week, it’s relatively quick chops and such (bc we are meat eaters) here’s an early picture (I periodically remove from the oven and reduce the wine sauce separately)
> 
> View attachment 4966965
> View attachment 4967121
> View attachment 4967144


Thank you so much @880!
I am loving all of your food talk, the pictures and the links to articles. 
I was talking with my SIL today that during Covid, food has become more central to our family’s daily routine and it is my main luxury. I had virtual Book Club last night and we talked about anxiety and having a hobby or distraction that requires your hands and focus on the present and what you are doing. One friend has daughters who were gifted needlepoint sets and they love them. For me, cooking and baking is a great tool to focus on the present and concentrate on creating something with my hands and that my family loves to consume.



BowieFan1971 said:


> I wouldn’t quite put it the same way, but...our house had carpet in the bedrooms and tile throughout the rest of the house, which had texture and was cold. It took months and a steam mop to get the tile clean and the carpet was nasty. We got half the house done over with engineered wood floors. Carpet ripped out (the padding? GROSS!) and new floor laid over the tile. It cost about $6 a square ft installed. It was done in 2 days by a crew of 3, and was done in a way that did not disrupt our lives. They did the master bedroom and bath on the first day, so we slept in our own bed that same night. Engineered wood clicks in place so it does not require gluing, which means you can use it right away. We will be doing the other half of the house soon. There were so many colors and different types of finishes, so you can compliment any decor or color scheme. And it is so low maintenance...just vacuum and run a steam mop over it to sanitize. Also, the uniform floor really visually opens up space and is slightly light reflective, so the house looks bigger and brighter. And I can get my house truly clean.
> 
> You are right...it was not disruptive and worth every penny. It makes our house more valuable and desirable, as well as pet friendly. I am so glad we did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967015


Your floors are beautiful BowieFan, they absolutely gleam!


Hazzelnut said:


> Purposely convinced my partner to go for a short drive just so I could use my HG bag!
> 
> Changing my mind set to use them and shop my own wardrobe, rather than let them sit on my shelves, has made me constantly desperate to go for drives along the coast road Feeling very lucky to live in Northern Ireland where our Belfast is only 20 minutes from the beautiful coast / countryside. Especially as we can’t go out and do things in the city atm.
> 
> *Have also cut down my Wishlist by half by thinking would I rather have the money or the bag!*
> 
> View attachment 4967089


Beautiful classic flap and such a wonderful thought to contemplate,
*Have also cut down my Wishlist by half by thinking would I rather have the money or the bag!*


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> I had virtual Book Club last night and we talked about anxiety and having a hobby or distraction that requires your hands and focus on the present and what you are doing. One friend has daughters who were gifted needlepoint sets and they love them. For me, cooking and baking is a great tool to focus on the present and concentrate on creating something with my hands and that my family loves to consume.


This is so nice! Although I wish I was more fond of cleaning like @Sparkletastic! Hugs


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4967128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was saving this for spring but decided to cut the tags and give it a test drive.
> 
> View attachment 4967128


Looks fantastic- I loke the braided handle and the pink/maroon edging.


jayohwhy said:


> *That braided strap is super adorable*


+1 @dcooney4


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> LOL. Yep, gotta be careful who your friends are!
> 
> Here it is. Forgive the Kipling photo bomb. How dare I pay attention to the ring, rather than him?!?!?
> 
> View attachment 4967619


Your ring is beautiful and your photo bomber is adorable!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Regarding tights versus pantyhose, I always thought of pantyhose as the sheer version, and tights as the slightly thicker version, more suited to winter wear, and also made of a different material. I have a pair of black tights that I wear with dresses during cooler weather.


+1


880 said:


> @doni,
> Panty hose - a name for the ‘weird ‘nude’ sheer shades that didn’t work for anyone in thr 1970s and 1980s, when women were supposed To wear skirted suits, button down silk shirts with tied blw collars, no pants allowed.
> stockings - opaque or sheer thigh highs or gartered hose without an attached panty, or patterned sheer pantyhose.
> tights- opaque hose with attached panty often referred to by denier.
> that’s how I see it, but I could be mistaken.


+1
These are the descriptions of pantyhose, stockings and tights I grew up with, too. As @Sparkletastic said, thank goodness pantyhose are dead to me and my closet.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Regarding tights versus pantyhose, I always thought of pantyhose as the sheer version, and tights as the slightly thicker version, more suited to winter wear, and also made of a different material.  I have a pair of black tights that I wear with dresses during cooler weather.



Same here.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Your ring is beautiful and your photo bomber is adorable!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @JenJBS, love your wooden furniture. on the home decor thread.



Thank you!   I enjoy your additions to that thread!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

I'm struggling to catch up on all the posts! 

@SouthernPurseGal Congrats on the home! Can't wait to see your transformed closet.

@dcooney4 I adore that MZ wallace! Glad you didn't wait any longer to use it.

@papertiger Congrats on the gorgeous Calvi! It's absolutely lovely!

@Sparkletastic So happy to see you back to regular posting. 

@Hazzelnut Love that you're going for more drives. It's a good way to refresh. Gorgeous bag.

@JenJBS Your cat has captured my heart! We need more photos!  And I need to check out your showcase to see what you've added.

@ElainePG I hope you're feeling better and your recovery is going smoothly. Hope to see you back to posting soon.


----------



## jblended

A lot of chaos in my world right now but I'll keep my post on topic for once! 
I got a call from my regular SA to inform me that her boutique will be closing as they can't sustain themselves with all the lockdowns. I've been buying my bags from there regularly ever since I moved to this city.
They're giving their regular customers first dibs on clearance items as they start to clear their inventory. I was offered a Hammitt (but in GHW which I already have bags in, so that was an easy No from me); as well as a bag by Les Petits Joueurs, which is a brand I've not tried before.
The LPJ bag was yellow with a cute lego closure. I was quite tempted by the colour (it's a colour that I don't have and is on my wish list), the great leather, the unique twist on a simple bag design, but in the end I decided to say No to that one, too.
As much as I like my quirky bags, this one felt like I'd tire of it _very_ quickly. There's quirky and there's straight up childish and this one felt like the latter. It looked a bit like something one could pick up at Claire's. 
I don't know if it's a popular brand on the forums and do wonder if I'll regret the decision down the line because the quality seemed to be really good, but for now I think I've done the right thing.
I'm going to miss the boutique. My SA was awesome and always notified me of Hammitt sales before they were officially announced. We had great rapport and I really do hope she lands on her feet. A lot of businesses just can't sustain in these conditions and I really feel for everyone involved. 

I also made an unexpected decision with regards to another bag. I had previously posted my Halston clutches and raved about them. They're amongst my favourite bags in my collection and I'm always on the hunt for another. Well, another turned up in a great colour! This one is a more difficult choice and I have to think harder about it. I adore these bags but I already own 2 of them.

On the one hand, I already know they function very well for me and I would use the new one if I bought it, but I don't usually do multiples of the same bag and think I would rather have variety. There are exceptions though; I have 2 MBMJ Natasha bags because those are my work/office bag, and as I said, 2 of these clutches. I do feel like a 3rd would be superfluous but I'm not sure. I might actually kick myself if I don't get it because they're quite difficult to find.
There's also the knowledge that I can paint one of mine a different colour if I get bored of it, rather than adding yet another bag to my large collection, so that's another reason not to buy. 
Evidently (!!!) I'm not sure what I'll decide in the end but, I know that I'm not impulsively adding bags to my collection and that's a good thing.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I feel the same about tights vs pantyhose.
> I love green and blue together too. I have a green bag that sometimes I wear with a blue strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967696


Gorgeous saturated colours whateve. I would have a huge smile carrying this bag, so cheerful.


jblended said:


> A lot of chaos in my world right now but I'll keep my post on topic for once!
> I got a call from my regular SA to inform me that her boutique will be closing as they can't sustain themselves with all the lockdowns. I've been buying my bags from there regularly ever since I moved to this city.
> They're giving their regular customers first dibs on clearance items as they start to clear their inventory. I was offered a Hammitt (but in GHW which I already have bags in, so that was an easy No from me); as well as a bag by Les Petits Joueurs, which is a brand I've not tried before.
> The LPJ bag was yellow with a cute lego closure. I was quite tempted by the colour (it's a colour that I don't have and is on my wish list), the great leather, the unique twist on a simple bag design, but in the end I decided to say No to that one, too.
> As much as I like my quirky bags, this one felt like I'd tire of it _very_ quickly. There's quirky and there's straight up childish and this one felt like the latter. It looked a bit like something one could pick up at Claire's.
> I don't know if it's a popular brand on the forums and do wonder if I'll regret the decision down the line because the quality seemed to be really good, but for now I think I've done the right thing.
> I'm going to miss the boutique. My SA was awesome and always notified me of Hammitt sales before they were officially announced. We had great rapport and I really do hope she lands on her feet. A lot of businesses just can't sustain in these conditions and I really feel for everyone involved.
> 
> I also made an unexpected decision with regards to another bag. I had previously posted my Halston clutches and raved about them. They're amongst my favourite bags in my collection and I'm always on the hunt for another. Well, another turned up in a great colour! This one is a more difficult choice and I have to think harder about it. I adore these bags but I already own 2 of them.
> 
> On the one hand, I already know they function very well for me and I would use the new one if I bought it, but I don't usually do multiples of the same bag and think I would rather have variety. There are exceptions though; I have 2 MBMJ Natasha bags because those are my work/office bag, and as I said, 2 of these clutches. I do feel like a 3rd would be superfluous but I'm not sure. I might actually kick myself if I don't get it because they're quite difficult to find.
> There's also the knowledge that I can paint one of mine a different colour if I get bored of it, rather than adding yet another bag to my large collection, so that's another reason not to buy.
> Evidently (!!!) I'm not sure what I'll decide in the end but, I know that I'm not impulsively adding bags to my collection and that's a good thing.


@jblended, congratulations on all of your mindful purchasing decisions, you are on fire! It is really sad to see a favourite boutique go out of business.
@880 commented earlier on buying multiple colours of a style that works for her, I agree. I also agree with @Purses & Perfumes about wanting to maintain diversity of styles and not have duplicates, however, I have no guilt with having a red and black version of my favourite bag, Chanel Reissue 226. I think I am getting to a point where I worry less about any rules I’ve defined for myself and just enjoy what I have. I don’t know whether to encourage you or discourage you at this moment. I know you’ll make the right decision for you.


----------



## Sparkletastic

JenJBS said:


> I'm a big fan of getting the same style in different colors. I've done it with clothes for many years. I'm petite, so it's always been hard to find clothes that fit me well, so when I did, I'd get multiples - shirts or dresses in different colors; jeans and black pants in the same color, or a pair of grey pants in the same style as the black pants. I've started doing it with bags in different colors the last few years. With jewelry pieces I love, I will get them in a couple different metals.


I am a HUGE fan of multiples. Because I’m picky and I hate to shop, when I find something I love, it’s a victory and a relief! I have multiples in every category but jewelry.  And, given that I’ve gone from hating Cartier love bracelets to suddenly loving them - _I must have a vitamin deficiency. It’s like my brain woke up one day and chose violence _ - that may start a multiples craze there.


missie1 said:


> Purse and Perfumes ,
> I am so guilty of  buying the same bag in multiples.  As long as it’s a different color I will purchase.   I’m a flap girl so everything I buy is always the flap version lol


I am hopelessly bitten by the flap bag bug. I’ve given up even trying to fight it.


Hazzelnut said:


> Oooh, any pictures of your red jumbo? The Red this season is too orange for me so I’m still holding out hope!


This is my baby which used to be my HG: red lamb Jumbo classic DF w/shw
	

		
			
		

		
	



Some of you may remember I first bought a dark burgundy / blood red medium and returned it because I didn’t like the shade. Then I bought a red caviar SF. I tried to love it but the caviar seemed plasticky to me. Then I bought this lovely lady.... but I didn’t want to sell the caviar SF.  It took me 6 months to make myself finally sell but it was the right decision. I love, love, LOVE this bag.


JenJBS said:


> LOL. Yep, gotta be careful who your friends are!
> 
> Here it is. Forgive the Kipling photo bomb. How dare I pay attention to the ring, rather than him?!?!?
> 
> View attachment 4967619


Awww! Cute kitty!
Love the ring!!  The shape is so pretty.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I love how the colors go together.  Dark blue and green is actually a lovely combination that we don't see enough of!  I have a dark blue dress which has green and white piping on the sleeves in the exact shades above, and it's one of my favorites.
> 
> I really like buying multiples when it comes to clothing staples too, especially since things get discontinued or changed so often in the world of clothing.
> 
> You know what you love and what works for you, and that's always a good thing!  Would love to see your collection of flap bags.  Like you, I too wish I had bought the classic medium flap a few years ago.  I kept dithering and watching the price climb and still kept dithering....
> 
> @Sparkletastic, there is always talk about big bags coming back, but nothing seems definitive.  I've always loved medium sized bags, so I will stick to them no matter what the trends dictate.
> Regarding tights versus pantyhose, I always thought of pantyhose as the sheer version, and tights as the slightly thicker version, more suited to winter wear, and also made of a different material.  I have a pair of black tights that I wear with dresses during cooler weather.


I keep reading posts and articles about bigger bags but they really aren’t roaring back in. I’m very surprised because mini and small bags have been “in” for a while now.


missie1 said:


> I have some additions and deletions since last time they were photographed.  I will have to pull them out for updated group photo soon.  I am waiting on @Sparkletastic to get the weekly colors going so I can use that as motivation to get everything out of the closet, photographed and put away without DH seeing lol.   Chanel has officially lost their minds with this last price increase.  Almost 8k for jumbo no way and I doing that. I’m like 5k is my limit in chanel now.  Luckily I’m content with my current Jumbos.  What color medium are you considering


*Oh my god! on Chanel prices!!! * I didn’t look at bags in 2020. So, I got a crazy shock when I started looking again this year. The quality isn’t what it was and yet the prices are skyrocketing?? How does this make sense.

If I want to add something C, it will be a serendipitous preowned find at a great price. I’m considering getting a black caviar medium to replace the black patent jumbo I sold. But, I want SF. So I’ll have to look seasonal. Or, maybe Dior will stop their craziness and get back to designs I love.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> Nice, post pics when you get it!
> 
> Dior is a brand I’ve not owned yet but I do love that little square satchel - is that the lady Dior?
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, my mom and I once got into a MASSIVE fight over the nylon / tights wording. I referred to them as the same thing and my mom was NOT HAVING IT lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I buy the same shirts, sweaters, and slacks in different colors but yeah most of the time want so many various handbags that I usually can’t ‘rationalize’ getting the same in different colors.


Yep. This is a Lady Dior. They come in multiple sizes and have an optional shoulder strap. I keep waiting for the right one for me because I do love the bags. But since I don’t _need_ one, I want it to be special. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ah yes, the weekly colors will be fun.  Looking forward to seeing your bags and everyone's bags when that gets under way.  I am not really sure I will add a medium flap, but if I did, it would probably be a black or grey lambskin in gold hardware.  And I agree about the prices; I would not get the jumbo at that price point either.
> 
> The only really big bags I own are tote bags for those days when I need to carry a lot of stuff (which hasn't happened in a year).   I simply don't see the point of a micro bag which doesn't even hold a phone.  Even with evening bags, I need for them to hold a phone, a card case and keys at the very least.  The nice thing about medium sized bags is that they will always be in style....


We’ll do color weeks in March. It should be fun as we have lots of new members and veteran members seem to have done some fun curating over the last year.


880 said:


> @doni,
> Panty hose - a name for the ‘weird ‘nude’ sheer shades that didn’t work for anyone in thr 1970s and 1980s, when women were supposed To wear skirted suits, button down silk shirts with tied blw collars, no pants allowed.
> stockings - opaque or sheer thigh highs or gartered hose without an attached panty, or patterned sheer pantyhose.
> tights- opaque hose with attached panty often referred to by denier.
> that’s how I see it, but I could be mistaken.
> @JenJBS, love your wooden furniture. on the home decor thread.
> @Purses & Perfumes, the blue and green dress sounds gorgeous! And perfect with the lady diors. I wore malmaison for a few days, and then started to worry that I would run out (so bought a vintage bottle that has evaporation but is still sealed. (I periodically did an eBay Etsy search). I love your macadamia Vara with your narciso and shall mar
> @Hazzelnut, glad you got to use your beautiful grail chanel on a drive. It looks stunning on your lap!


70’s and 80’s? No, the horror of the pantyhose mandate lasted well into the early aughts. I graduated grad school in ‘00 and had to wear pantyhose at each of my next two positions through 2010.  I will do anything now not to wear them.  Yet, whenever my mom sees my “naked” legs she almost has to take to her fainting couch.

One of those jobs was in a large financial services firm. I also had to wear skirt suits in navy, grey or black and sensible pumps.   I despised the job, the culture and the dress code. Yuck!


jblended said:


> A lot of chaos in my world right now but I'll keep my post on topic for once!
> I got a call from my regular SA to inform me that her boutique will be closing as they can't sustain themselves with all the lockdowns. I've been buying my bags from there regularly ever since I moved to this city.
> They're giving their regular customers first dibs on clearance items as they start to clear their inventory. I was offered a Hammitt (but in GHW which I already have bags in, so that was an easy No from me); as well as a bag by Les Petits Joueurs, which is a brand I've not tried before.
> The LPJ bag was yellow with a cute lego closure. I was quite tempted by the colour (it's a colour that I don't have and is on my wish list), the great leather, the unique twist on a simple bag design, but in the end I decided to say No to that one, too.
> As much as I like my quirky bags, this one felt like I'd tire of it _very_ quickly. There's quirky and there's straight up childish and this one felt like the latter. It looked a bit like something one could pick up at Claire's.
> I don't know if it's a popular brand on the forums and do wonder if I'll regret the decision down the line because the quality seemed to be really good, but for now I think I've done the right thing.
> I'm going to miss the boutique. My SA was awesome and always notified me of Hammitt sales before they were officially announced. We had great rapport and I really do hope she lands on her feet. A lot of businesses just can't sustain in these conditions and I really feel for everyone involved.
> 
> I also made an unexpected decision with regards to another bag. I had previously posted my Halston clutches and raved about them. They're amongst my favourite bags in my collection and I'm always on the hunt for another. Well, another turned up in a great colour! This one is a more difficult choice and I have to think harder about it. I adore these bags but I already own 2 of them.
> 
> On the one hand, I already know they function very well for me and I would use the new one if I bought it, but I don't usually do multiples of the same bag and think I would rather have variety. There are exceptions though; I have 2 MBMJ Natasha bags because those are my work/office bag, and as I said, 2 of these clutches. I do feel like a 3rd would be superfluous but I'm not sure. I might actually kick myself if I don't get it because they're quite difficult to find.
> There's also the knowledge that I can paint one of mine a different colour if I get bored of it, rather than adding yet another bag to my large collection, so that's another reason not to buy.
> Evidently (!!!) I'm not sure what I'll decide in the end but, I know that I'm not impulsively adding bags to my collection and that's a good thing.


Whatever you decide, we need pics!!


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> I try to remember to wear a mask when I dust but I always have more problems sleeping in the bedroom the night after I dusted in there. I switched to unscented everything a very long time ago, after I got hives when I was pregnant. I haven't used fabric softener in ages either. The only antihistamine that works for me is one of the old kind that makes me drowsy so I only take it at night. My allergy symptoms used to be intermittent but now they are all the time, every day. I'm glad I don't have to go out in public much because I can imagine how many dirty looks I would get from people thinking I am spreading covid. I mostly just have a cough, not much runny nose or eyes.
> 
> Twice I did allergy shots - once for a year, and once for two years. When I was getting the shots, they worked but less than 6 months after I stopped, the symptoms came back. The last time, the doctor didn't know what to do after that. Allergy shots aren't supposed to be given indefinitely.
> 
> DH has congestion that hits him every evening. The doctors couldn't identify what was causing it or give him any medicine to help. He had the allergy tests but nothing came up. They said it could be environmental. You can have reactions to chemicals but allergy tests only test for natural items.


I have an adult onset of allergies.  My sister-doctor wants me to be regularly on nasal spray and Levocetirizine, but, I only use/take them when I feel the beginning of one.  Then once I feel better, I stop.  I didn’t have this problem growing up!! Growing old brings a lot of ‘surprises’.
Wearing of mask this covid time has helped reduce  my allergy incidents.



SouthernPurseGal said:


> Wait you have carpeting?


So I am in Asia.  And back in the day, the rich would have carpeted bedrooms, maybe even hallways.  But normally not the living area.  I dreamt of having a carpeted bedroom.  Now, it is our old wood floors that hold so much value!


880 said:


> I love all of this pics and your style! That massai looks so lush and cuddly.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, my initial reaction was of course you can mix metallics (But perhaps I was thinking of jewelry set far apart. I read everyone’s differing opinions and found myself agreeing with their prevailing consensus not to and found @missie1 ’s post really resonated (all the times my mom asks me re her outfits with matched metallic shoes and bag, I realized I take one out In line with @missie1).
> 
> @whateve, I have asthma and allergies. The scratch tests didn’t help bc I get hives easily and have sensitive skin, but the blood tests did to a certain extent. (Since they said I’m allergic to rice ans bananas, I took them with a grain of salt).
> 
> I avoid soy bc of thyroid issues. I suggest you try filipino fried rice. It’s just rice fried with oil and lots of garlic or granulatEd garlic, no soy, so it remains light golden. I grew up in the US, so I bastardize it with truffle butter or duck fat, but Filipinos serve it with fried fish so small and crisp (the size of a sliver)you  can eat the entire thing, sautéed chewy beef, delicious slices of fried chinese sausage (The red one that is no doubt carcinogenic), and fried sunny side up eggs (all on the table mingling harmoniously with fresh fruit platters).
> 
> I dream about food too. It makes it hard to diet. I make big things once a week for my small social bubble and then have leftovers for everyone. The week it’s an eight pound chuck shoulder pot roast with a reduction of Pinot noir and frozen beef stock from a prior event. (Before and after - it shrunk a lot even with a very low oven) The rest of the week, it’s relatively quick chops and such (bc we are meat eaters) here’s an early picture (I periodically remove from the oven and reduce the wine sauce separately)
> 
> View attachment 4966965
> View attachment 4967121
> View attachment 4967144
> 
> @indiaink, I’m going to Google African peanut butter stew. Thanks
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, DH and I also prefer wood floors with area rugs (also what we will do in our second apt) , but, with plantar fasc, DHs flatter feet and my ankle issues, I can definitely see the benefit of comfy wall to wall as we get older. Plus, if you put in wall to wall and designed your furnishings around that, I’d be reluctant to remove. But especially during covid, I could not imagine scheduling a massive move and renovation that would uproot us for the time it takes. For one, DH would absolutely refuse to do so based on covid safety, workers inside our home and the sheer utter hell of living through it. I haven’t seen any apartments with wall to wall in years though. JMO.


Oohhh, our fried rice, and breakfast meals!!! The usual fried rice has sauteed garlic and salt.  In hotels and restaurants that serve breakfast here, they normally have a selection of Filipino breakfast and Continental/American breakfast.  Filipino breakfast is rice based, paired with meats as you described.  Even your typical hotdogs could be served with fried rice and choice of egg (sunny side up, scrambled, hard boiled, etc.) Then maybe a little sidings of chutney.  And as you said, a small fruit platter.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> *Oh* and we are finally under contract!!!!!
> 
> _The following is just a mental happy dance about the master closet:_
> 
> View attachment 4967062
> 
> 
> Just look at the size of that walk-in with a window! With just $1500 worth of Ikea Pax walk in organizing closets installed you can morph it into my dream closet that would be like this on one side(except the shelves would be lit) :
> View attachment 4967073
> 
> And this on the other(except I'm not sure I want doors) :
> View attachment 4967074
> 
> But obviously since my walk in is not a full height room at the sides near the wall so I would have these modular closets configured into a shorter but wider shape To match my room's dimensions. But the style would be the same. A vanity station at the window is a must. With a mirror to apply makeup in natural light. And we will have dark wood floors and I would want a ridiculously girly chandelier like in the first pic and a fluffy white rug in the center and a trifold mirror when you first walk in, off to the right . And a cute and comfy chair on theme ( princess baroque) when you first walk in off to the left . So someone could make themselves comfortable while they help you select an outfit. And a large soft (Velvety chenille jacquard upholstered) Ottoman in the center. And sound design in the master bath and adjacent closet. Luckily my husband is, in his off hours, an audiophile and sound technician.


I’m so excited for you!!!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> I'm struggling to catch up on all the posts!


Same here!!


jblended said:


> A lot of chaos in my world right now but I'll keep my post on topic for once!
> I got a call from my regular SA to inform me that her boutique will be closing as they can't sustain themselves with all the lockdowns. I've been buying my bags from there regularly ever since I moved to this city.
> They're giving their regular customers first dibs on clearance items as they start to clear their inventory. I was offered a Hammitt (but in GHW which I already have bags in, so that was an easy No from me); as well as a bag by Les Petits Joueurs, which is a brand I've not tried before.
> The LPJ bag was yellow with a cute lego closure. I was quite tempted by the colour (it's a colour that I don't have and is on my wish list), the great leather, the unique twist on a simple bag design, but in the end I decided to say No to that one, too.
> As much as I like my quirky bags, this one felt like I'd tire of it _very_ quickly. There's quirky and there's straight up childish and this one felt like the latter. It looked a bit like something one could pick up at Claire's.
> I don't know if it's a popular brand on the forums and do wonder if I'll regret the decision down the line because the quality seemed to be really good, but for now I think I've done the right thing.
> I'm going to miss the boutique. My SA was awesome and always notified me of Hammitt sales before they were officially announced. We had great rapport and I really do hope she lands on her feet. A lot of businesses just can't sustain in these conditions and I really feel for everyone involved.
> 
> I also made an unexpected decision with regards to another bag. I had previously posted my Halston clutches and raved about them. They're amongst my favourite bags in my collection and I'm always on the hunt for another. Well, another turned up in a great colour! This one is a more difficult choice and I have to think harder about it. I adore these bags but I already own 2 of them.
> 
> On the one hand, I already know they function very well for me and I would use the new one if I bought it, but I don't usually do multiples of the same bag and think I would rather have variety. There are exceptions though; I have 2 MBMJ Natasha bags because those are my work/office bag, and as I said, 2 of these clutches. I do feel like a 3rd would be superfluous but I'm not sure. I might actually kick myself if I don't get it because they're quite difficult to find.
> There's also the knowledge that I can paint one of mine a different colour if I get bored of it, rather than adding yet another bag to my large collection, so that's another reason not to buy.
> Evidently (!!!) I'm not sure what I'll decide in the end but, I know that I'm not impulsively adding bags to my collection and that's a good thing.


It’s sad that this boutique is closing, and a lot of many other businesses for that matter.  I hope the world economy bounces back.  

——
And then I heat here about the Chanel price increase??! Crazy world!  (I’m a bit out of touch with new bag releases.  I don’t take a look at my usual sites.  I just don’t feel bags now that things are crazy.  I’m now spending (a relatively much smaller amount) on baking stuff (a renewed hobby), and much NEEDED (not just aesthetics) home improvements!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Thank you so much @880!
> I am loving all of your food talk, the pictures and the links to articles.
> I was talking with my SIL today that during Covid, food has become more central to our family’s daily routine and it is my main luxury. I had virtual Book Club last night and we talked about anxiety and having a hobby or distraction that requires your hands and focus on the present and what you are doing. One friend has daughters who were gifted needlepoint sets and they love them. For me, cooking and baking is a great tool to focus on the present and concentrate on creating something with my hands and that my family loves to consume.
> 
> 
> Your floors are beautiful BowieFan, they absolutely gleam!
> 
> Beautiful classic flap and such a wonderful thought to contemplate,
> *Have also cut down my Wishlist by half by thinking would I rather have the money or the bag!*



I've started knitting and crocheting again to have a project. DH and I also do crosswords.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Gorgeous saturated colours whateve. I would have a huge smile carrying this bag, so cheerful.
> 
> @jblended, congratulations on all of your mindful purchasing decisions, you are on fire! It is really sad to see a favourite boutique go out of business.
> @880 commented earlier on buying multiple colours of a style that works for her, I agree. I also agree with @Purses & Perfumes about wanting to maintain diversity of styles and not have duplicates, however, I have no guilt with having a red and black version of my favourite bag, Chanel Reissue 226. I think I am getting to a point where I worry less about any rules I’ve defined for myself and just enjoy what I have. I don’t know whether to encourage you or discourage you at this moment. I know you’ll make the right decision for you.
> View attachment 4967894


Thank you!

I think 2 bags the same style is good when you really love a style. I try to not have more than 2 but am not always successful. Once you get more than 2 and decide you should downsize, it is really hard to figure which ones should go, since you know the style works for you. A few years ago I fell into a trap in which I had 6 of the same style. It wasn't even a style that worked that well for me. I loved the way it looked and was influenced by the forum as well. I sold all but one, and lost money on all of them. There are still several styles that I have multiples. It always seems like a good idea at the time to get the same style again.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Sparkletastic said:


> This is my baby which used to be my HG: red lamb Jumbo classic DF w/shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967891
> 
> Some of you may remember I first bought a dark burgundy / blood red medium and returned it because I didn’t like the shade. Then I bought a red caviar SF. I tried to love it but the caviar seemed plasticky to me. Then I bought this lovely lady.... but I didn’t want to sell the caviar SF.  It took me 6 months to make myself finally sell but it was the right decision.
> *Oh my god! on Chanel prices!!! * I didn’t look at bags in 2020. So, I got a crazy shock when I started looking again this year. The quality isn’t what it was and yet the prices are skyrocketing?? How does this make sense.
> 
> If I want to add something C, it will be a serendipitous preowned find at a great price. I’m considering getting a black caviar medium to replace the black patent jumbo I sold. But, I want SF. So I’ll have to look seasonal. Or, maybe Dior will stop their craziness and get back to designs I love.



WOW!! This is a beautiful shade of red!!  

I know what you mean about the price increases, I bought a Jumbo early last year (30 birthday treat to myself) and was so thankful I got in there before the latest massive hike! I think I would only consider a Mini new now, but it would need to be special.

I only own my Diorama, which I got from an outlet after it was discontinued after a massive phone hunt of their different stores. There are so many discontinued styles I love and am kicking myself for not getting them at the time.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> @jblended, congratulations on all of your mindful purchasing decisions, you are on fire! It is really sad to see a favourite boutique go out of business.


Thank you! It's getting easier to say no to bags. I'm keeping @papertiger's advice in mind, that any addition should be an upgrade. I'm starting to feel more like myself in the way I'm looking at my collection now because I'm being more mindful overall.
And yes, I'm really going to miss that boutique. They carried lots of odd bits that most wouldn't be interested in but I adored it. I just hope all the staff manage to find employment relatively easily.


More bags said:


> @880 commented earlier on buying multiple colours of a style that works for her, I agree. I also agree with @Purses & Perfumes about wanting to maintain diversity of styles and not have duplicates


This is the dilemma! I'm still going back and forth on it. I'll wait and see how I feel in a few days' time. If someone else snaps it up, then it wasn't meant to be.


More bags said:


> however, I have no guilt with having a red and black version of my favourite bag, Chanel Reissue 226.


I love these bags every time you post them! I think 2 of a certain style is the sweet spot. 



whateve said:


> It always seems like a good idea at the time to get the same style again.


It does, doesn't it?! I worry that if I buy the 3rd clutch, I'll only reach for one as you described. Then the others will serve as merely backups? That can't be right; it would be better to leave this new bag and have someone else enjoy it.
And yet, as I look at the clutch in front of me now...it's sooo pretty! And it barely takes up any space! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Whatever you decide, we need pics!!


Sure! Here's a pic of my suede one. The picture is brighter than it should be; the actual colour is brick red. 




msd_bags said:


> The usual fried rice has sauteed garlic and salt.


Yum! 


msd_bags said:


> It’s sad that this boutique is closing, and a lot of many other businesses for that matter. I hope the world economy bounces back.


Me too! It's really starting to depress me. I lost another 2 friends to covid last weekend (both in their 30s) and the weight of this pandemic is hitting me really hard all over again.
I know some people haven't been affected much at all, but then there are others whose entire lives have been turned upside down. I think a lot of people will need mental health support as we come out of this; I truly do. The wider economic implications are quite dire and I feel like it will be years before life resembles any sort of normalcy.
Sorry to rant.


msd_bags said:


> And then I heat here about the Chanel price increase??! Crazy world! (I’m a bit out of touch with new bag releases. I don’t take a look at my usual sites. I just don’t feel bags now that things are crazy. I’m now spending (a relatively much smaller amount) on baking stuff (a renewed hobby), and much NEEDED (not just aesthetics) home improvements!





whateve said:


> I've started knitting and crocheting again to have a project. DH and I also do crosswords.



I love that you've both returned to old hobbies! It's great to dive back into things that relax us. I wasn't even looking at bags. It's funny that all of a sudden I've had so many available to purchase at deep discounts. 


Hazzelnut said:


> I only own my Diorama, which I got from an outlet after it was discontinued after a massive phone hunt of their different stores. There are so many discontinued styles I love and am kicking myself for not getting them at the time.


If it helps, that makes the Diorama all the more special. It's the one you hunted down and chose when you had other options, so it will always hold a special place in your collection as a result.
_______

And in other news, I messed up the first job interview I've had in _forever_. I'm way overqualified for it, and the interviewer even said as much at the very start of the call. So then I got flustered (thinking to myself, why are you calling me if you know this isn't a suitable position for me) and asked if he would be willing to consider me for a different position more in line with my degree and experience. To which he responded he didn't have any other positions and knew I wasn't right for this one.  And that was the end of that.
I don't know. I could have rolled with it and maybe convinced him to create a different position for me, but I felt we were wasting each other's time so I didn't even try to keep him on the phone. I promised myself I wouldn't spend a moment entertaining interviews that were clearly not for me because I'd rather put that time and effort where it counts (a job that is in line with my qualifications and my career trajectory). I'd rather respect my time and the interviewer's time in this way, and in theory that makes sense but now that I've put it into practice, I'm second guessing myself. Feeling really deflated about it all.


----------



## doni

880 said:


> @doni,
> Panty hose - a name for the ‘weird ‘nude’ sheer shades that didn’t work for anyone in thr 1970s and 1980s, when women were supposed To wear skirted suits, button down silk shirts with tied blw collars, no pants allowed.
> stockings - opaque or sheer thigh highs or gartered hose without an attached panty, or patterned sheer pantyhose.
> tights- opaque hose with attached panty often referred to by denier.
> that’s how I see it, but I could be mistaken.


Thank you so much! to all who explained. All clear now.
I remember when it was a complete no-go to wear skirts without pantyhose (quick learner ). I agree with @Sparkletastic that it went on at least in the 90s. I rembember going to a wedding in Barcelona on a scorching hot day and wanting to go bare leg and my friends saying oh no, you can‘t do that, with horrified faces... Good riddance!
But as far as I know denier, a French word, is the measure of transparency of fabric, hence 15 denier being sheer and 60 denier being opaque. Comes from the same word of money for some reason, which is weird.



whateve said:


> I feel the same about tights vs pantyhose.
> I love green and blue together too. I have a green bag that sometimes I wear with a blue strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967696



I have an old Loewe Flamenco in that exact color combination! Works surprisingly well in Summer.



msd_bags said:


> I have an adult onset of allergies.  My sister-doctor wants me to be regularly on nasal spray and Levocetirizine, but, I only use/take them when I feel the beginning of one.  Then once I feel better, I stop.  I didn’t have this problem growing up!! Growing old brings a lot of ‘surprises’.
> 
> So I am in Asia.  And back in the day, the rich would have carpeted bedrooms, maybe even hallways.  But normally not the living area.  I dreamt of having a carpeted bedroom.  Now, it is our old wood floors that hold so much value!


Most allergies develop in our 30s! That was also my case.
But now there are so many kids (including mine) who have them 

In Southern Europe it was exactly as you say. Wall to wall carpet in the bedroom was deemed a luxury. My parents have carpet in the bedroom (kept pristine, don’t ask me how) but nowhere else in the house.

When I moved to London I couldn’t get over carpet in the bathrooms and even the kitchen. That I cannot cope with!



I had forgotten the home decor thread. Should pop by as I am changing the kitchen floors and furniture...


----------



## doni

jblended said:


> Thank you! It's getting easier to say no to bags. I'm keeping @papertiger's advice in mind, that any addition should be an upgrade. I'm starting to feel more like myself in the way I'm looking at my collection now because I'm being more mindful overall.
> And yes, I'm really going to miss that boutique. They carried lots of odd bits that most wouldn't be interested in but I adored it. I just hope all the staff manage to find employment relatively easily.
> 
> This is the dilemma! I'm still going back and forth on it. I'll wait and see how I feel in a few days' time. If someone else snaps it up, then it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> I love these bags every time you post them! I think 2 of a certain style is the sweet spot.
> 
> 
> It does, doesn't it?! I worry that if I buy the 3rd clutch, I'll only reach for one as you described. Then the others will serve as merely backups? That can't be right; it would be better to leave this new bag and have someone else enjoy it.
> And yet, as I look at the clutch in front of me now...it's sooo pretty! And it barely takes up any space!
> 
> Sure! Here's a pic of my suede one. The picture is brighter than it should be; the actual colour is brick red.
> View attachment 4967926
> 
> 
> Yum!
> 
> Me too! It's really starting to depress me. I lost another 2 friends to covid last weekend (both in their 30s) and the weight of this pandemic is hitting me really hard all over again.
> I know some people haven't been affected much at all, but then there are others whose entire lives have been turned upside down. I think a lot of people will need mental health support as we come out of this; I truly do. The wider economic implications are quite dire and I feel like it will be years before life resembles any sort of normalcy.
> Sorry to rant.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you've both returned to old hobbies! It's great to dive back into things that relax us. I wasn't even looking at bags. It's funny that all of a sudden I've had so many available to purchase at deep discounts.
> 
> If it helps, that makes the Diorama all the more special. It's the one you hunted down and chose when you had other options, so it will always hold a special place in your collection as a result.
> _______
> 
> And in other news, I messed up the first job interview I've had in _forever_. I'm way overqualified for it, and the interviewer even said as much at the very start of the call. So then I got flustered (thinking to myself, why are you calling me if you know this isn't a suitable position for me) and asked if he would be willing to consider me for a different position more in line with my degree and experience. To which he responded he didn't have any other positions and knew I wasn't right for this one.  And that was the end of that.
> I don't know. I could have rolled with it and maybe convinced him to create a different position for me, but I felt we were wasting each other's time so I didn't even try to keep him on the phone. I promised myself I wouldn't spend a moment entertaining interviews that were clearly not for me because I'd rather put the time and effort where it counts (a job that is in line with my qualifications and my career trajectory). I'd rather respect my time and the interviewer's time in this way, and in theory that makes sense but now that I've put it into practice, I'm second guessing myself. Feeling really deflated about it all.


I cannot believe about your friends. In their 30s! I am so sorry. That is terrible...

On the interview, do not worry. Sometimes even if you are overqualifed for a position, they would call you not because they are hiring you or they have another position available, but because they liked your profile and, who knows, there may be another position down the line. I know I have done that, I mean, intervieweing people I knew where overqualified where I thought they could potentially fit other positions.
I also had the situation where I was interviewed on the basis of a spontaneous letter I sent and the interviewer was clear from the beginning they had no position, but had liked my letter. They offered me a position more than a year later! So you never know. It is never a waste to talk to people (as long as it is in the field you are interested) and you never know where things are going to lead.


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> I cannot believe about your friends. In their 30s! I am so sorry. That is terrible...


It really is terrible. One of them infected his mother who is 67, and she is fully recovered now but has lost her only child. 
I also feel really guilty that somehow I survived covid and they didn't. I'm the one who is high-risk with pre-existing conditions, both of these men were young and fit. It should have been the other way around, as our mutual friends keep reminding me. It's a heavy load to carry.
I saw a therapist the other day to help me process some of this but she wasn't helpful. She literally said everyone is going through the same thing right now and it just needs time to heal. Well, sure. But I've lost people to covid, cancer and suicide all in the past year. I'm personally surrounded by more loss than your average person and I can't grieve for any of them and I feel like I'm breaking down, so telling me to wait it out felt really dismissive. 
Then again, I'm honestly not thinking clearly these days so perhaps she is right. 



doni said:


> On the interview, do not worry. Sometimes even if you are overqualifed for a position, they would call you not because they are hiring you or they have another position available, but because they liked your profile and, who knows, there may be another position down the line. I know I have done that, I mean, intervieweing people I knew where overqualified where I thought they could potentially fit other positions.
> I also had the situation where I was interviewed on the basis of a spontaneous letter I sent and the interviewer was clear from the beginning they had no position, but had liked my letter. They offered me a position more than a year later! So you never know. It is never a waste to talk to people (as long as it is in the field you are interested) and you never know where things are going to lead.


I cannot thank you enough for this! I feel a lot better now!  I've been beating myself up about it since it happened.
A friend initially put this concept into my head, and I agreed that it is only fair not to waste an interviewer's time if it's clear the position is not for me, so that they can focus on appropriate candidates and I can put my energy into securing the right position for myself, rather than go through the whole process only to find out a month down the line that it's not going to be a good fit.
But once I followed through on it, I quickly felt that this isn't a reflection of who I am by nature, and it was also a bad representation of my work ethic and approach to my duties in the workplace. I've been feeling really low since, wondering how I ever got talked into this. 
Oh well, it's done and dusted. I was polite but I did cut the conversation short and that was a huge mistake. Next time I'll just be myself and allow the conversation to flow as it may. 



doni said:


> I have an old Loewe Flamenco in that exact color combination!


Would love to see it!


----------



## doni

jblended said:


> It really is terrible. One of them infected his mother who is 67, and she is fully recovered now but has lost her only child.
> I also feel really guilty that somehow I survived covid and they didn't. I'm the one who is high-risk with pre-existing conditions, both of these men were young and fit. It should have been the other way around, as our mutual friends keep reminding me. It's a heavy load to carry.
> I saw a therapist the other day to help me process some of this but she wasn't helpful. She literally said everyone is going through the same thing right now and it just needs time to heal. Well, sure. But I've lost people to covid, cancer and suicide all in the past year. I'm personally surrounded by more loss than your average person and I can't grieve for any of them and I feel like I'm breaking down, so telling me to wait it out felt really dismissive.
> Then again, I'm honestly not thinking clearly these days so perhaps she is right.



I don’t think everyone is going through the same! At all! Some people are worse hit than others and you have definetely been hit worse than most.
I think therapy is a good idea to deal with that guilt trauma (I guess it is similar to war survivors). But you need a therapist you can empathize with.



jblended said:


> Would love to see it!



I don’t have it with me, it is my Summer place, but I put up a blurry pic in PF a while ago.
It is the Flamenco from the 90s, which was a remake of an even older bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback on the gold shoes and bags! It’s so nice having purse friends who “get” why I’d have the question and can help me along.
> 
> After looking at the combo in the mirror and trying it with a couple outfits it was clear this is a definite *no*.
> 
> I really wish the Chanel Boy were a little smaller. C prices are up but I’m doing my best to never sell a bag *EVER* again.  I’m hoping the C WOC I just ordered will satisfy my itch for a smaller gold bag.
> My vote is to sell it immediately. One very consistent thing with you and your bags is you don’t wear them if they’re heavy / hurt. (So, glad you’re don’t suffer for fashion!!)
> Given that, this bag won’t get worn. I would sell it for whatever I can get and buy something else. I had a similar situation with some jewelry. I just kept sitting on the pieces because I knew I would take a bath on proceeds. Once I finally sold them I felt like a weight was off me and I used the funds towards a piece I love. It’s was a scant contribution but it was still somethingI typically hate fashion “rules” because I think it limits creativity. But, I gotta say some things do make me go cross eyed. Unintentionally mixed shades of white in one outfit is one. Off “shades” of intended to match black is another.
> 
> The only other “rule” I can think of is just for me - I DESPISE PANTYHOSE! Gawd they are uncomfortable as heck and make my feet slide forward in heels. I’m so glad there is no longer an expectation that I’ll wear those demonic things. Tights? Super cute, fashionable and comfy. Pantyhose? Satan’s curse.  So glad you have family time and congrats on the move!
> *Oh Mylanta!!*  Gorgeous!!
> 
> I wish I had bought this. I sold my black patent Chanel jumbo because the patent wasn’t my style. Since then I’ve “needed” a black flap / shw. I don’t like double flaps so that would mean a vintage C jumbo but I’m not moved to but one. This is a perfect alternative. I’m so sad they’ve discontinued the Diorama. I have no idea what to get now. Enjoy this beauty!
> 
> And, it’s funny I only have one bag with ghw (other than my all gold C boy) I love shw on bags!!!



@Sparkletastic, Have you thought about getting the gold chanel boy dyed black? Im not a fan of the Cartier love or stacked bracelets, but I never thought I was a VCA person either. What’s scary is that the jewelry is, in some cases, cheaper than bags or RTW. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with 

@jblended, I’m clearly crazy, but I think you should consider the halston clutch, but I am a big fan of multiples. also pls don’t feel guilty. You are strong and a survivor! also agree with @BowieFan1971 that you should be kind to yourself and that you did the right thing re the interview. It wasn’t the job for you. Don’t feel deflated!

@More bags, I think it’s wonderful you are picking up hobbies like knitting and crochet.And I love your green and blue bag. I’ve also always loved your red and black reissues (and the story of how you acquired them) and they’re clearly perfect for you!
@JenJBS, yes more cat and furniture pics pls.
@doni, pantyhose until early aughts? My memory is fading, but I worked in public interest law in the 1990s, which was definitely more lax. I do remember, in thr early 1980s (maybe I was in eighth or ninth grade) my mom had tanned legs one summer and wanted to go to work (investment banking) without panty hose. I was absolutely horrified and said she could NOT go ‘naked.’ (My equivalent of @SouthernPurseGal ’s guilting of her moms floors)  During SIP last summer, in one of my cleaning out the closet phase, I dumped all of my hose that hadn’t been worn in at least a decade.

@msd_bags, even when I try to go low carb, filipino fried rice  is an occasional indulgence. I cannot believe I forgot the salt. My uncle by marriage used to fortify with grilled fried hot dogs and slices of spam in addition to the usual roster. But until this past  Administration, I had never heard of grilled hotdogs and marshmallows.
@momasaurus, the trick is to use leftover rice, but not chinese or long grain rice because you want plump soft insides, not dry pellets. I like to use a cast iron pan so you get some crust, but then it requires a bit more oil. I have hardwood floors and area rugs ( old Persians etc) but I wear soft supportive Birkenstocks everywhere Inside as slippers.


I need to clean out the pantry. . . Literally bc the pantry shelves collapsed . I slept through it (I am a sound sleeper and DH has insomnia). (Since I am like @whateve and dislike cleaning, am grateful a miracle happened and nothing broke) one shelf was filled with hard alcohol stuff that we don’t use or drink, but have accumulated for the past ten years for entertaining pre covid.  (I don’t drink, but I love mixing cocktails and experimenting, like a few years ago when I served summertime corpse reviver II with fresh squeezed ginger juice). For instance, we don’t need a bottle of Creme de violette for an aviation cocktail (someone gave their old CdV to us During an experimental phase).  DH spent all night moving everything out onto the floor and dining room table. Thankfully wine is stored elsewhere. 

I now need to steel myself and take care of the four remnant bottles of bourbons, the three liters of vodka (two of which were bought strictly for pie crust), the once tried walnut liquor, the various sweet and dry vermouth for a friends Negronis and martinis, the gin selection, the bottles of pamplemousse from past summers of girlfriend cocktails. Etc etc.  (thankfully the building staff will be happy to take some)

plus, I clearly have a nuts.com and King Arthur flour.com addiction and need to stop buying shelled roasted pistashios, dried nectarines (so much more delicious than apricots or even peaches), sugar free chocolate nuts, dried soba noodles, beans, barley, ww couscous, carnaroli rice, bulk panko, bakers dry milk, dough and roll improver and specialty flour immediately.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I feel the same about tights vs pantyhose.
> I love green and blue together too. I have a green bag that sometimes I wear with a blue strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967696


I adore this color combo.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Looks fantastic- I loke the braided handle and the pink/maroon edging.
> 
> +1 @dcooney4


Thanks ! It is small. It is part of my slgs but it does fit my phone, reading glasses, cash, cc's, and a mask. Just what I needed to run some errands. It has a gorgeous red interior too.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think 2 bags the same style is good when you really love a style. I try to not have more than 2 but am not always successful. Once you get more than 2 and decide you should downsize, it is really hard to figure which ones should go, since you know the style works for you. A few years ago I fell into a trap in which I had 6 of the same style. It wasn't even a style that worked that well for me. I loved the way it looked and was influenced by the forum as well. I sold all but one, and lost money on all of them. There are still several styles that I have multiples. It always seems like a good idea at the time to get the same style again.


I now have 11 Portland leather goods Mini crossbody bags. The style works for me. It carries what I need and it is not to heavy. Lately every time I wear one of my other bags the next day I switch back in to one of my mini's. So for me it works.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> I love all of this pics and your style! That massai looks so lush and cuddly.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, my initial reaction was of course you can mix metallics (But perhaps I was thinking of jewelry set far apart. I read everyone’s differing opinions and found myself agreeing with their prevailing consensus not to and found @missie1 ’s post really resonated (all the times my mom asks me re her outfits with matched metallic shoes and bag, I realized I take one out In line with @missie1).
> 
> @whateve, I have asthma and allergies. The scratch tests didn’t help bc I get hives easily and have sensitive skin, but the blood tests did to a certain extent. (Since they said I’m allergic to rice ans bananas, I took them with a grain of salt).
> 
> I avoid soy bc of thyroid issues. I suggest you try filipino fried rice. It’s just rice fried with oil and lots of garlic or granulatEd garlic, no soy, so it remains light golden. I grew up in the US, so I bastardize it with truffle butter or duck fat, but Filipinos serve it with fried fish so small and crisp (the size of a sliver)you  can eat the entire thing, sautéed chewy beef, delicious slices of fried chinese sausage (The red one that is no doubt carcinogenic), and fried sunny side up eggs (all on the table mingling harmoniously with fresh fruit platters).
> 
> I dream about food too. It makes it hard to diet. I make big things once a week for my small social bubble and then have leftovers for everyone. The week it’s an eight pound chuck shoulder pot roast with a reduction of Pinot noir and frozen beef stock from a prior event. (Before and after - it shrunk a lot even with a very low oven) The rest of the week, it’s relatively quick chops and such (bc we are meat eaters) here’s an early picture (I periodically remove from the oven and reduce the wine sauce separately)
> 
> View attachment 4966965
> View attachment 4967121
> View attachment 4967144
> 
> @indiaink, I’m going to Google African peanut butter stew. Thanks
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, DH and I also prefer wood floors with area rugs (also what we will do in our second apt) , but, with plantar fasc, DHs flatter feet and my ankle issues, I can definitely see the benefit of comfy wall to wall as we get older. Plus, if you put in wall to wall and designed your furnishings around that, I’d be reluctant to remove. But especially during covid, I could not imagine scheduling a massive move and renovation that would uproot us for the time it takes. For one, DH would absolutely refuse to do so based on covid safety, workers inside our home and the sheer utter hell of living through it. I haven’t seen any apartments with wall to wall in years though. JMO.


OMG Filipino fried rice sounds so delicious!
Wise words about wall-to-wall. Wood is nice, but as we get older it might be lovely to sink our feet into a cushy rug! I have plain wood floors with (some threadbare) Persian carpets (or whatever they are called now, LOL).


----------



## momasaurus

Hazzelnut said:


> Purposely convinced my partner to go for a short drive just so I could use my HG bag!
> 
> Changing my mind set to use them and shop my own wardrobe, rather than let them sit on my shelves, has made me constantly desperate to go for drives along the coast road Feeling very lucky to live in Northern Ireland where our Belfast is only 20 minutes from the beautiful coast / countryside. Especially as we can’t go out and do things in the city atm.
> 
> Have also cut down my Wishlist by half by thinking would I rather have the money or the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4967089


Cutting the wishlist by half is a great accomplishment!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL! There may be regional differences in how we all refer to them but for me pantyhose are the sheer, not quite flesh colored, often too shiny hosiery that used to be a requirement for a woman to look “ladylike” or was a requirement in business. As an African American woman I was always particularly frustrated with the fact that no brand ever had a color to match my tone. They were either too dark, too red or too “dusty.”
> View attachment 4967262
> 
> In contrast, tights are hosiery that has colors and (often but not always) patterns designed to enhance your look while also sometimes keeping your legs warm. A patterned black tight can look quite chic with an all black out fit that includes adorable boots. They’re super comfy and don’t cause as much of a foot slippage issue. I’m sure pantyhose and tights are made of different materials but I can’t speak to that as I haven’t investigated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967252
> 
> This may worthless suggestions but I know how tough allergies can be. I’m always looking for a new solution. Would Swiffers help the problem? Also, I think there are some air purifiers that work to remove dust (?) Hope you find a solution that helps!
> 
> And, I’m the yin to your yang (or is it the opposite?) I loooooooove to clean.  Cleaning, organizing and decorating has kept me sane in Covid. Cooking? Still makes me want to stab everyone - including me - in the eye. Shopping? I’d rather jump into an ocean of sea serpents. But, cleaning? Happy place!
> Since I’ve been an adult, I have always lived in areas where the majority of people don’t share my identical political beliefs. And, I have many good friends with whom I disagree on several points. I think you shouldn’t assume you can’t be friends with someone who thinks differently unless they are dangerous or hateful. But then, no sane person wants to be those people’s friends.
> 
> Also, I don’t know anyone who randomly starts talking about politics. That would be a little bizarre. “Hey Myrtle! Did you see toilet paper is on sale at Target? Oh and by the way, can you believe what happened in the senate today??” It just doesn’t happen.  If you are respectful to your neighbors, I’m sure they will be respectful to you. And, you can take this as an opportunity to listen to opposing views and learn something new. Overall, this could be a very good thing.
> 
> I don’t say this cheekily. My dad was very conservative and my mom very liberal. Both were professors so they discussed and debated the issues thoughtfully and thoroughly without any rancor. Growing up in that environment challenged me to really think about both sides of issues and that skill is something I benefit from today.
> 
> So, enjoy!
> I think carpet vs hard flooring is a style choice. I prefer having my toes sink into soft nubby carpet. Mr. S prefers hardwood. I defer on this issue to him bc there are other decor “battles” he graciously bows to me on like touches of sparkle here and there. Lol!
> 
> Keep in mind, if someone has area rugs, draperies and upholstered furniture then there are also going to be mites, dust and dirt that sit, breed, and pouf out allergens all day. And, carpet can be cleaned. So, nothing wrong with carpet if that is what the homeowners choose.


Great post. Those tights would make me start wearing skirts and dresses, which I pretty much don't actually do!
Listening to others is going to be absolutely necessary going forward. What a great example your parents provided!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Not the new one. I saw a preloved one for a STEAL online and pounced on it. As soon as it comes, I’ll share pics. I can’t make myself spend full price on bags I may end up loving but know I won’t wear often - a gold WOC fits that category.
> 
> Yep, I’m the only one of my friends into fashion. They’re all brilliant go getters and kinda feel that the “girly” stuff is frivolous. I’m more of a “I want it all” gal.  I’m happy with my career, my sparkly girly fashion and my never really hidden nerd life.
> 
> That being said, I have FINALLY corrupted my very best BFF! She just bought a Dior wallet and is deciding which Lady Dior bag she wants. Wheeeeee! I can’t wait to drag her further into the dark side. Like all our mom’s said: she should have been more careful about who her friends are.
> One of the things I love about this thread is the positive influences the ladies have had on me beyond bags.
> Share a pic of the ring!!! We wanna see! Lol! I love that little bag despite the DF frustration. A red medium would be so pretty! I have a red jumbo and it feels so big most of the time.
> 
> I wonder when big bags will be come the predominant style again. I used to love rocking a huge statement bag. Now, I’m all about mediumish, smallish bags. Although :thinking; I really don’t have anything to put in a big bag sooo...?


Hahaha I love your description of corrupting your BFF. Now you have even more enjoyable work to do.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I feel the same about tights vs pantyhose.
> I love green and blue together too. I have a green bag that sometimes I wear with a blue strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967696


I looooooove this! Green and blue together - my fave combination


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Thank you! It's getting easier to say no to bags. I'm keeping @papertiger's advice in mind, that any addition should be an upgrade. I'm starting to feel more like myself in the way I'm looking at my collection now because I'm being more mindful overall.
> And yes, I'm really going to miss that boutique. They carried lots of odd bits that most wouldn't be interested in but I adored it. I just hope all the staff manage to find employment relatively easily.
> 
> This is the dilemma! I'm still going back and forth on it. I'll wait and see how I feel in a few days' time. If someone else snaps it up, then it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> I love these bags every time you post them! I think 2 of a certain style is the sweet spot.
> 
> 
> It does, doesn't it?! I worry that if I buy the 3rd clutch, I'll only reach for one as you described. Then the others will serve as merely backups? That can't be right; it would be better to leave this new bag and have someone else enjoy it.
> And yet, as I look at the clutch in front of me now...it's sooo pretty! And it barely takes up any space!
> 
> Sure! Here's a pic of my suede one. The picture is brighter than it should be; the actual colour is brick red.
> View attachment 4967926
> 
> 
> Yum!
> 
> Me too! It's really starting to depress me. I lost another 2 friends to covid last weekend (both in their 30s) and the weight of this pandemic is hitting me really hard all over again.
> I know some people haven't been affected much at all, but then there are others whose entire lives have been turned upside down. I think a lot of people will need mental health support as we come out of this; I truly do. The wider economic implications are quite dire and I feel like it will be years before life resembles any sort of normalcy.
> Sorry to rant.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you've both returned to old hobbies! It's great to dive back into things that relax us. I wasn't even looking at bags. It's funny that all of a sudden I've had so many available to purchase at deep discounts.
> 
> If it helps, that makes the Diorama all the more special. It's the one you hunted down and chose when you had other options, so it will always hold a special place in your collection as a result.
> _______
> 
> And in other news, I messed up the first job interview I've had in _forever_. I'm way overqualified for it, and the interviewer even said as much at the very start of the call. So then I got flustered (thinking to myself, why are you calling me if you know this isn't a suitable position for me) and asked if he would be willing to consider me for a different position more in line with my degree and experience. To which he responded he didn't have any other positions and knew I wasn't right for this one.  And that was the end of that.
> I don't know. I could have rolled with it and maybe convinced him to create a different position for me, but I felt we were wasting each other's time so I didn't even try to keep him on the phone. I promised myself I wouldn't spend a moment entertaining interviews that were clearly not for me because I'd rather put that time and effort where it counts (a job that is in line with my qualifications and my career trajectory). I'd rather respect my time and the interviewer's time in this way, and in theory that makes sense but now that I've put it into practice, I'm second guessing myself. Feeling really deflated about it all.


You did the right thing on the interview. You wouldn’t be happy and would not have stayed. And he knew it too.
As to feeling bad about surviving...be kind to yourself. You did not choose to survive and for others to die. Sometimes there is meaning behind what happens in our lives and sometimes it is senseless. This was senseless and random. But it is ok to be grateful you are still here, especially given others are not, because you have the ability to still
make a difference in this world for the benefit of all, including the loved ones of those who are gone.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Thank you! It's getting easier to say no to bags. I'm keeping @papertiger's advice in mind, that any addition should be an upgrade. I'm starting to feel more like myself in the way I'm looking at my collection now because I'm being more mindful overall.
> And yes, I'm really going to miss that boutique. They carried lots of odd bits that most wouldn't be interested in but I adored it. I just hope all the staff manage to find employment relatively easily.
> 
> This is the dilemma! I'm still going back and forth on it. I'll wait and see how I feel in a few days' time. If someone else snaps it up, then it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> I love these bags every time you post them! I think 2 of a certain style is the sweet spot.
> 
> 
> It does, doesn't it?! I worry that if I buy the 3rd clutch, I'll only reach for one as you described. Then the others will serve as merely backups? That can't be right; it would be better to leave this new bag and have someone else enjoy it.
> And yet, as I look at the clutch in front of me now...it's sooo pretty! And it barely takes up any space!
> 
> Sure! Here's a pic of my suede one. The picture is brighter than it should be; the actual colour is brick red.
> View attachment 4967926
> 
> 
> Yum!
> 
> Me too! It's really starting to depress me. I lost another 2 friends to covid last weekend (both in their 30s) and the weight of this pandemic is hitting me really hard all over again.
> I know some people haven't been affected much at all, but then there are others whose entire lives have been turned upside down. I think a lot of people will need mental health support as we come out of this; I truly do. The wider economic implications are quite dire and I feel like it will be years before life resembles any sort of normalcy.
> Sorry to rant.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you've both returned to old hobbies! It's great to dive back into things that relax us. I wasn't even looking at bags. It's funny that all of a sudden I've had so many available to purchase at deep discounts.
> 
> If it helps, that makes the Diorama all the more special. It's the one you hunted down and chose when you had other options, so it will always hold a special place in your collection as a result.
> _______
> 
> And in other news, I messed up the first job interview I've had in _forever_. I'm way overqualified for it, and the interviewer even said as much at the very start of the call. So then I got flustered (thinking to myself, why are you calling me if you know this isn't a suitable position for me) and asked if he would be willing to consider me for a different position more in line with my degree and experience. To which he responded he didn't have any other positions and knew I wasn't right for this one.  And that was the end of that.
> I don't know. I could have rolled with it and maybe convinced him to create a different position for me, but I felt we were wasting each other's time so I didn't even try to keep him on the phone. I promised myself I wouldn't spend a moment entertaining interviews that were clearly not for me because I'd rather put that time and effort where it counts (a job that is in line with my qualifications and my career trajectory). I'd rather respect my time and the interviewer's time in this way, and in theory that makes sense but now that I've put it into practice, I'm second guessing myself. Feeling really deflated about it all.



If it makes you feel any better I had the most ghastly meeting with a new colleague last week. I welcomed her by asking her how she was settling in, just as a matter of preamble and politeness. 
Off she _w e n t for _5 minutes "I'm _not_ settling in...     . It put me off so much I couldn't keep to the agenda for the rest of the meeting and came across about as professional as a Cadbury's chocolate flake, half melted, half crumbs. The only thing I took away from that meeting is that economists are capable of HUGE emotion (not noted IME previously) - and I want a minder if we ever meet in person.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> I don’t think everyone is going through the same! At all! Some people are worse hit than others and you have definetely been hit worse than most.
> I think therapy is a good idea to deal with that guilt trauma (I guess it is similar to war survivors). But you need a therapist you can empathize with.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have it with me, it is my Summer place, but I put up a blurry pic in PF a while ago.
> It is the Flamenco from the 90s, which was a remake of an even older bag.
> 
> View attachment 4967937



As always, you have great style!


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> It really is terrible. One of them infected his mother who is 67, and she is fully recovered now but has lost her only child.
> I also feel really guilty that somehow I survived covid and they didn't. I'm the one who is high-risk with pre-existing conditions, both of these men were young and fit. It should have been the other way around, as our mutual friends keep reminding me. It's a heavy load to carry.
> I saw a therapist the other day to help me process some of this but she wasn't helpful. She literally said everyone is going through the same thing right now and it just needs time to heal. Well, sure. But I've lost people to covid, cancer and suicide all in the past year. I'm personally surrounded by more loss than your average person and I can't grieve for any of them and I feel like I'm breaking down, so telling me to wait it out felt really dismissive.
> Then again, I'm honestly not thinking clearly these days so perhaps she is right.
> 
> 
> I cannot thank you enough for this! I feel a lot better now!  I've been beating myself up about it since it happened.
> A friend initially put this concept into my head, and I agreed that it is only fair not to waste an interviewer's time if it's clear the position is not for me, so that they can focus on appropriate candidates and I can put my energy into securing the right position for myself, rather than go through the whole process only to find out a month down the line that it's not going to be a good fit.
> But once I followed through on it, I quickly felt that this isn't a reflection of who I am by nature, and it was also a bad representation of my work ethic and approach to my duties in the workplace. I've been feeling really low since, wondering how I ever got talked into this.
> Oh well, it's done and dusted. I was polite but I did cut the conversation short and that was a huge mistake. Next time I'll just be myself and allow the conversation to flow as it may.
> 
> 
> Would love to see it!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

doni said:


> I cannot believe about your friends. In their 30s! I am so sorry. That is terrible...
> 
> On the interview, do not worry. Sometimes even if you are overqualifed for a position, they would call you not because they are hiring you or they have another position available, but because they liked your profile and, who knows, there may be another position down the line. I know I have done that, I mean, intervieweing people I knew where overqualified where I thought they could potentially fit other positions.
> I also had the situation where I was interviewed on the basis of a spontaneous letter I sent and the interviewer was clear from the beginning they had no position, but had liked my letter. They offered me a position more than a year later! So you never know. It is never a waste to talk to people (as long as it is in the field you are interested) and you never know where things are going to lead.


Hugs. This pandemic has been so tragic.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

This is so strange, not shopping on realtor.com for a house all day every day.   
I'm already ordering every houseware for the kitchen in oil slick (rainbow titanium) stainless steel, from forks and spoons to wine glasses and plates and stock pots and pans, spatulas and mixing bowls, coasters and napkin holders... 







That way everything matches and everything is shatterproof so the kids can take their cup or plate of snacks poolside and I don't have to worry about broken glass or ceramics.



And I'm ordering individual towels to try that look like me and my obsession with rainbow everything, because we will need a huge stash of towels with our home! 




Anyone use Turkish peshtemal towels?
Love them? Hate them?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> I don’t have it with me, it is my Summer place, but I put up a blurry pic in PF a while ago.
> It is the Flamenco from the 90s, which was a remake of an even older bag.


It's lovely! And I adore the way you've styled it. Thanks for sharing. 



880 said:


> @jblended, I’m clearly crazy, but I think you should consider the halston clutch, but I am a big fan of multiples. also pls don’t feel guilty. You are strong and a survivor! also agree with @BowieFan1971 that you should be kind to yourself and that you did the right thing re the interview. It wasn’t the job for you. Don’t feel deflated!


Thank you so much! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> You did the right thing on the interview. You wouldn’t be happy and would not have stayed. And he knew it too.
> As to feeling bad about surviving...be kind to yourself. You did not choose to survive and for others to die. Sometimes there is meaning behind what happens in our lives and sometimes it is senseless. This was senseless and random. But it is ok to be grateful you are still here, especially given others are not, because you have the ability to still
> make a difference in this world for the benefit of all, including the loved ones of those who are gone.


Thank you! I love your last line in particular. I think I'll put some thought into how I can support the families and friends of the people I've lost. 


papertiger said:


> If it makes you feel any better I had the most ghastly meeting with a new colleague last week. I welcomed her by asking her how she was settling in, just as a matter of preamble and politeness.
> Off she _w e n t for _5 minutes "I'm _not_ settling in...     . It put me off so much I couldn't keep to the agenda for the rest of the meeting and came across about as professional as a Cadbury's chocolate flake, half melted, half crumbs. The only thing I took away from that meeting is that economists are capable of HUGE emotion (not noted IME previously) - and I want a minder if we ever meet in person.



I cannot imagine a person responding that way! I'm at a loss for words! 



SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm already ordering every houseware for the kitchen in oil slick (rainbow titanium) stainless steel,


This seems to be a trend these days. I've seen people post about rainbow kitchen utensils around the forums and elsewhere online. Your daughters will love them, I'm sure.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> @JenJBS Your cat has captured my heart! We need more photos!  And I need to check out your showcase to see what you've added.



Here are a few more pics of Jessie and Kipling.


----------



## JenJBS

SouthernPurseGal said:


> This is so strange, not shopping on realtor.com for a house all day every day.
> I'm already ordering every houseware for the kitchen in oil slick (rainbow titanium) stainless steel, from forks and spoons to wine glasses and plates and stock pots and pans, spatulas and mixing bowls, coasters and napkin holders...
> View attachment 4968079
> View attachment 4968080
> View attachment 4968081
> View attachment 4968082
> View attachment 4968083
> 
> 
> That way everything matches and everything is shatterproof so the kids can take their cup or plate of snacks poolside and I don't have to worry about broken glass or ceramics.
> View attachment 4968044
> 
> 
> And I'm ordering individual towels to try that look like me and my obsession with rainbow everything, because we will need a huge stash of towels with our home!
> View attachment 4968084
> View attachment 4968085
> View attachment 4968086
> 
> Anyone use Turkish peshtemal towels?
> Love them? Hate them?



I have that rainbow silverware and love it!    I have a Turkish towel I use in the summer. I prefer terryclothfor winter, but in the summer the Turkish towels are wonderful!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> A lot of chaos in my world right now but I'll keep my post on topic for once!
> I got a call from my regular SA to inform me that her boutique will be closing as they can't sustain themselves with all the lockdowns. I've been buying my bags from there regularly ever since I moved to this city.
> They're giving their regular customers first dibs on clearance items as they start to clear their inventory. I was offered a Hammitt (but in GHW which I already have bags in, so that was an easy No from me); as well as a bag by Les Petits Joueurs, which is a brand I've not tried before.
> The LPJ bag was yellow with a cute lego closure. I was quite tempted by the colour (it's a colour that I don't have and is on my wish list), the great leather, the unique twist on a simple bag design, but in the end I decided to say No to that one, too.
> As much as I like my quirky bags, this one felt like I'd tire of it _very_ quickly. There's quirky and there's straight up childish and this one felt like the latter. It looked a bit like something one could pick up at Claire's.
> I don't know if it's a popular brand on the forums and do wonder if I'll regret the decision down the line because the quality seemed to be really good, but for now I think I've done the right thing.
> I'm going to miss the boutique. My SA was awesome and always notified me of Hammitt sales before they were officially announced. We had great rapport and I really do hope she lands on her feet. A lot of businesses just can't sustain in these conditions and I really feel for everyone involved.
> 
> I also made an unexpected decision with regards to another bag. I had previously posted my Halston clutches and raved about them. They're amongst my favourite bags in my collection and I'm always on the hunt for another. Well, another turned up in a great colour! This one is a more difficult choice and I have to think harder about it. I adore these bags but I already own 2 of them.
> 
> On the one hand, I already know they function very well for me and I would use the new one if I bought it, but I don't usually do multiples of the same bag and think I would rather have variety. There are exceptions though; I have 2 MBMJ Natasha bags because those are my work/office bag, and as I said, 2 of these clutches. I do feel like a 3rd would be superfluous but I'm not sure. I might actually kick myself if I don't get it because they're quite difficult to find.
> There's also the knowledge that I can paint one of mine a different colour if I get bored of it, rather than adding yet another bag to my large collection, so that's another reason not to buy.
> Evidently (!!!) I'm not sure what I'll decide in the end but, I know that I'm not impulsively adding bags to my collection and that's a good thing.



So sorry to hear your favorite boutique is closing. That's always a sad thing. We're losing so many great businesses. 

Hope the chaos calms down for you.

Very impressive! Good for you for not giving in to impulsive shopping! Yeah, it's a fine line between quirky and childish.

Good luck deciding on the Halston clutch. I'd vote get it, since they are hard to find, it's a different color, and you know you love the style and it works for you.


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Awww! Cute kitty!
> Love the ring!!  The shape is so pretty.



Thank you!  I do love the shape! Your beautiful red HG is stunning!  That red...


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Thank you! It's getting easier to say no to bags. I'm keeping @papertiger's advice in mind, that any addition should be an upgrade. I'm starting to feel more like myself in the way I'm looking at my collection now because I'm being more mindful overall.
> And yes, I'm really going to miss that boutique. They carried lots of odd bits that most wouldn't be interested in but I adored it. I just hope all the staff manage to find employment relatively easily.
> 
> This is the dilemma! I'm still going back and forth on it. I'll wait and see how I feel in a few days' time. If someone else snaps it up, then it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> I love these bags every time you post them! I think 2 of a certain style is the sweet spot.
> 
> 
> It does, doesn't it?! I worry that if I buy the 3rd clutch, I'll only reach for one as you described. Then the others will serve as merely backups? That can't be right; it would be better to leave this new bag and have someone else enjoy it.
> And yet, as I look at the clutch in front of me now...it's sooo pretty! And it barely takes up any space!
> 
> Sure! Here's a pic of my suede one. The picture is brighter than it should be; the actual colour is brick red.
> View attachment 4967926
> 
> 
> Yum!
> 
> Me too! It's really starting to depress me. I lost another 2 friends to covid last weekend (both in their 30s) and the weight of this pandemic is hitting me really hard all over again.
> I know some people haven't been affected much at all, but then there are others whose entire lives have been turned upside down. I think a lot of people will need mental health support as we come out of this; I truly do. The wider economic implications are quite dire and I feel like it will be years before life resembles any sort of normalcy.
> Sorry to rant.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you've both returned to old hobbies! It's great to dive back into things that relax us. I wasn't even looking at bags. It's funny that all of a sudden I've had so many available to purchase at deep discounts.
> 
> If it helps, that makes the Diorama all the more special. It's the one you hunted down and chose when you had other options, so it will always hold a special place in your collection as a result.
> _______
> 
> And in other news, I messed up the first job interview I've had in _forever_. I'm way overqualified for it, and the interviewer even said as much at the very start of the call. So then I got flustered (thinking to myself, why are you calling me if you know this isn't a suitable position for me) and asked if he would be willing to consider me for a different position more in line with my degree and experience. To which he responded he didn't have any other positions and knew I wasn't right for this one.  And that was the end of that.
> I don't know. I could have rolled with it and maybe convinced him to create a different position for me, but I felt we were wasting each other's time so I didn't even try to keep him on the phone. I promised myself I wouldn't spend a moment entertaining interviews that were clearly not for me because I'd rather put that time and effort where it counts (a job that is in line with my qualifications and my career trajectory). I'd rather respect my time and the interviewer's time in this way, and in theory that makes sense but now that I've put it into practice, I'm second guessing myself. Feeling really deflated about it all.



That red suede bag is beautiful! 

I'm so very sorry for your loss.  My condolences.  

Sorry the interview didn't go well. You'll find the right job, but I know it's hard in the meantime. HUGS!


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> Thank you so much! to all who explained. All clear now.
> I remember when it was a complete no-go to wear skirts without pantyhose (quick learner ). I agree with @Sparkletastic that it went on at least in the 90s. I rembember going to a wedding in Barcelona on a scorching hot day and wanting to go bare leg and my friends saying oh no, you can‘t do that, with horrified faces... Good riddance!
> But as far as I know denier, a French word, is the measure of transparency of fabric, hence 15 denier being sheer and 60 denier being opaque. Comes from the same word of money for some reason, which is weird.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an old Loewe Flamenco in that exact color combination! Works surprisingly well in Summer.
> 
> 
> Most allergies develop in our 30s! That was also my case.
> But now there are so many kids (including mine) who have them
> 
> In Southern Europe it was exactly as you say. Wall to wall carpet in the bedroom was deemed a luxury. My parents have carpet in the bedroom (kept pristine, don’t ask me how) but nowhere else in the house.
> 
> When I moved to London I couldn’t get over carpet in the bathrooms and even the kitchen. That I cannot cope with!
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten the home decor thread. Should pop by as I am changing the kitchen floors and furniture...



I couldn't cope with carpet in the bathroom or kitchen either. 

I'm also one who developed allergies in their 30s. Ugh... 

The home decor Thread is a fun one, would love to have you pop by.


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> I don’t think everyone is going through the same! At all! Some people are worse hit than others and you have definetely been hit worse than most.
> I think therapy is a good idea to deal with that guilt trauma (I guess it is similar to war survivors). But you need a therapist you can empathize with.



+1  Totally agree with this.


----------



## Jereni

@jblended Sorry your favorite boutique is closing, and it sounds like you exercised some good willpower resisting stuff. I’m jealous, I have NOT had good willpower this month. ...There have been some new bags.

Agreed we need more pics of these bags you are discussing!


@More bags I definitely think Chanel flaps are an exception to any no-duplicate-bags rule 


@Sparkletastic, that red flap is TO DIE FOR! Also I then went looking at Lady Diors and saw this and am now  





@doni haha yeah I grew up with wall to wall carpet in a bathroom and while I’m not into it now, I do tend to want lots of fluffy floor mats everywhere because ugh, tile is COLD.

@JenJBS your cats are so cute! I’m inspired to share some glamor shots of mine if I can get them.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> @jblended Sorry your favorite boutique is closing, and it sounds like you exercised some good willpower resisting stuff. I’m jealous, I have NOT had good willpower this month. ...There have been some new bags.
> 
> Agreed we need more pics of these bags you are discussing!
> 
> 
> @More bags I definitely think Chanel flaps are an exception to any no-duplicate-bags rule
> 
> 
> @Sparkletastic, that red flap is TO DIE FOR! Also I then went looking at Lady Diors and saw this and am now
> 
> View attachment 4968141
> 
> 
> 
> @doni haha yeah I grew up with wall to wall carpet in a bathroom and while I’m not into it now, I do tend to want lots of fluffy floor mats everywhere because ugh, tile is COLD.
> @JenBS your cats are so cute! I’m inspired to share some glamor shots of mine if I can get them.



That Lady Dior is fabulous!      I'm not a Lady Dior fan, but that one... 
Thank you! Would love to see pics of your cats!


----------



## Jereni

Haven’t been as good taking photos every day as I cycle through my bags. 

At this point I’ve worn everything that wasn’t new in the last few weeks, and some twice. 

Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir the other day. Definitely more of a workhorse bag, great for travel. The color is a dark brown, not sure how well that’s showing up here.



And a bag I got right before Christmas: Coach Willis 18 satchel. LOVE this bag with dark jeans and red tweed.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

JenJBS said:


> I have that rainbow silverware and love it!    I have a Turkish towel I use in the summer. I prefer terryclothfor winter, but in the summer the Turkish towels are wonderful!


I just got the knives and they are gorgeous.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> I have an adult onset of allergies.  My sister-doctor wants me to be regularly on nasal spray and Levocetirizine, but, I only use/take them when I feel the beginning of one.  Then once I feel better, I stop.  I didn’t have this problem growing up!! Growing old brings a lot of ‘surprises’.
> Wearing of mask this covid time has helped reduce  my allergy incidents.
> 
> 
> So I am in Asia.  And back in the day, the rich would have carpeted bedrooms, maybe even hallways.  But normally not the living area.  I dreamt of having a carpeted bedroom.  Now, it is our old wood floors that hold so much value!
> 
> Oohhh, our fried rice, and breakfast meals!!! The usual fried rice has sauteed garlic and salt.  In hotels and restaurants that serve breakfast here, they normally have a selection of Filipino breakfast and Continental/American breakfast.  Filipino breakfast is rice based, paired with meats as you described.  Even your typical hotdogs could be served with fried rice and choice of egg (sunny side up, scrambled, hard boiled, etc.) Then maybe a little sidings of chutney.  And as you said, a small fruit platter.
> 
> I’m so excited for you!!!


My favorite flavor profile for foods is Asian foods!!!  I have a good friend who taught me how to make one that I modified to be my go to for low carb meal prep because I use cauliflower rice. I use sesame oil, coconut aminos and white wine vinegar for the liquids with lots of ginger, garlic & green onions. I always add eggs and whatever other protein I feel like - usually chicken, shrimp, pork, etc.  @880    pleeeeeze tell me the name of the fish. That sounds super yummy and healthy!!!!


msd_bags said:


> Same here!!
> 
> It’s sad that this boutique is closing, and a lot of many other businesses for that matter.  I hope the world economy bounces back.
> 
> ——
> And then I heat here about the Chanel price increase??! Crazy world!  (I’m a bit out of touch with new bag releases.  I don’t take a look at my usual sites.  I just don’t feel bags now that things are crazy.  I’m now spending (a relatively much smaller amount) on baking stuff (a renewed hobby), and much NEEDED (not just aesthetics) home improvements!


I _try_ not to screech about prices because these are after all luxury goods. But, when I saw the new C prices I laughed, screeched and laughed again.   I am so glad I bought mine a few years ago.  I wish I had bought the black one I want but at least I only have to hunt one bag.


whateve said:


> I've started knitting and crocheting again to have a project. DH and I also do crosswords.


I wish I liked at home activities. But other than reading, I can’t find a hobby I like.   I think I have a mental barrier on some things because I think - what in the world will I do with the “x” once I make it. I don’t want the results sitting around the house and I don’t have a skill level where I could gift anything. <sigh>


doni said:


> I cannot believe about your friends. In their 30s! I am so sorry. That is terrible...
> 
> On the interview, do not worry. Sometimes even if you are overqualifed for a position, they would call you not because they are hiring you or they have another position available, but because they liked your profile and, who knows, there may be another position down the line. I know I have done that, I mean, intervieweing people I knew where overqualified where I thought they could potentially fit other positions.
> I also had the situation where I was interviewed on the basis of a spontaneous letter I sent and the interviewer was clear from the beginning they had no position, but had liked my letter. They offered me a position more than a year later! So you never know. It is never a waste to talk to people (as long as it is in the field you are interested) and you never know where things are going to lead.


What a great story!  You’re a go getter!!


jblended said:


> It really is terrible. One of them infected his mother who is 67, and she is fully recovered now but has lost her only child.
> I also feel really guilty that somehow I survived covid and they didn't. I'm the one who is high-risk with pre-existing conditions, both of these men were young and fit. It should have been the other way around, as our mutual friends keep reminding me. It's a heavy load to carry.
> I saw a therapist the other day to help me process some of this but she wasn't helpful. She literally said everyone is going through the same thing right now and it just needs time to heal. Well, sure. But I've lost people to covid, cancer and suicide all in the past year. I'm personally surrounded by more loss than your average person and I can't grieve for any of them and I feel like I'm breaking down, so telling me to wait it out felt really dismissive.
> Then again, I'm honestly not thinking clearly these days so perhaps she is right.
> 
> 
> I cannot thank you enough for this! I feel a lot better now!  I've been beating myself up about it since it happened.
> A friend initially put this concept into my head, and I agreed that it is only fair not to waste an interviewer's time if it's clear the position is not for me, so that they can focus on appropriate candidates and I can put my energy into securing the right position for myself, rather than go through the whole process only to find out a month down the line that it's not going to be a good fit.
> But once I followed through on it, I quickly felt that this isn't a reflection of who I am by nature, and it was also a bad representation of my work ethic and approach to my duties in the workplace. I've been feeling really low since, wondering how I ever got talked into this.
> Oh well, it's done and dusted. I was polite but I did cut the conversation short and that was a huge mistake. Next time I'll just be myself and allow the conversation to flow as it may.
> 
> 
> Would love to see it!


Oh my goodness. I read this and my heart hurt for you. Anyone who tells you that you should have died vs “person x” is NOT your friend. What a horrendous thing to say to you. We are ALL glad that you’re here to continue to share your presence with us.
And, I’m also VERY sorry about that counselor. Ditch them immediately. Your counselor should be able to provide you with specific techniques to ease your mental pain right now. While not everything can be solved right now (I know I’m struggling mightily because I can’t be active going places and seeing those I love), our mental health providers can help us maintain and heal bit by bit even during these touch times. Many hugs to you.


doni said:


> I don’t think everyone is going through the same! At all! Some people are worse hit than others and you have definetely been hit worse than most.
> I think therapy is a good idea to deal with that guilt trauma (I guess it is similar to war survivors). But you need a therapist you can empathize with.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have it with me, it is my Summer place, but I put up a blurry pic in PF a while ago.
> It is the Flamenco from the 90s, which was a remake of an even older bag.
> 
> View attachment 4967937


I love that color combo on you!


momasaurus said:


> Hahaha I love your description of corrupting your BFF. Now you have even more enjoyable work to do.


I am very much enjoying being the Nefarious Fashion Villain!! 


papertiger said:


> If it makes you feel any better I had the most ghastly meeting with a new colleague last week. I welcomed her by asking her how she was settling in, just as a matter of preamble and politeness.
> Off she _w e n t for _5 minutes "I'm _not_ settling in...     . It put me off so much I couldn't keep to the agenda for the rest of the meeting and came across about as professional as a Cadbury's chocolate flake, half melted, half crumbs. The only thing I took away from that meeting is that economists are capable of HUGE emotion (not noted IME previously) - and I want a minder if we ever meet in person.


Just wow!  She was on edge and you didn’t deserve her cuckoo crazy. A lot of people are taking out their pain on others and I’m not here for it. The only thing worse is those who are glibly blathering about their excess during this time in front of others who are hurting. I just don’t get people.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> This is so strange, not shopping on realtor.com for a house all day every day.
> I'm already ordering every houseware for the kitchen in oil slick (rainbow titanium) stainless steel, from forks and spoons to wine glasses and plates and stock pots and pans, spatulas and mixing bowls, coasters and napkin holders...
> View attachment 4968079
> View attachment 4968080
> View attachment 4968081
> View attachment 4968082
> View attachment 4968083
> 
> 
> That way everything matches and everything is shatterproof so the kids can take their cup or plate of snacks poolside and I don't have to worry about broken glass or ceramics.
> View attachment 4968044
> 
> 
> And I'm ordering individual towels to try that look like me and my obsession with rainbow everything, because we will need a huge stash of towels with our home!
> View attachment 4968084
> View attachment 4968085
> View attachment 4968086
> 
> Anyone use Turkish peshtemal towels?
> Love them? Hate them?


I did muted rainbow accents (merlot vs red, deep emerald vs bright green and so on) in my decor a few years ago. It was against a backdrop of mixed neutrals (beige, grey) and loved it. It kept the decor happy but muting the colors kept it a bit sophisticated.
So, I think you should go for it. You only live once and should be surrounded by what you love.

I’m not the biggest fan of towels with the strings because they can get knotted in the wash (or with little kids playing). But, if you’re like me, you’ll switch out your towels quite often. I like my towels to look spa fresh so the minute I see wear or grunge I buy new. You may just have to buy a little more often than usual to keep them looking nice.


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> @Sparkletastic, Have you thought about getting the gold chanel boy dyed black? Im not a fan of the Cartier love or stacked bracelets, but I never thought I was a VCA person either. What’s scary is that the jewelry is, in some cases, cheaper than bags or RTW. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with
> 
> @jblended, I’m clearly crazy, but I think you should consider the halston clutch, but I am a big fan of multiples. also pls don’t feel guilty. You are strong and a survivor! also agree with @BowieFan1971 that you should be kind to yourself and that you did the right thing re the interview. It wasn’t the job for you. Don’t feel deflated!
> 
> @More bags, I think it’s wonderful you are picking up hobbies like knitting and crochet.And I love your green and blue bag. I’ve also always loved your red and black reissues (and the story of how you acquired them) and they’re clearly perfect for you!
> @JenJBS, yes more cat and furniture pics pls.
> @doni, pantyhose until early aughts? My memory is fading, but I worked in public interest law in the 1990s, which was definitely more lax. I do remember, in thr early 1980s (maybe I was in eighth or ninth grade) my mom had tanned legs one summer and wanted to go to work (investment banking) without panty hose. I was absolutely horrified and said she could NOT go ‘naked.’ (My equivalent of @SouthernPurseGal ’s guilting of her moms floors)  During SIP last summer, in one of my cleaning out the closet phase, I dumped all of my hose that hadn’t been worn in at least a decade.
> 
> @msd_bags, even when I try to go low carb, filipino fried rice  is an occasional indulgence. I cannot believe I forgot the salt. My uncle by marriage used to fortify with grilled fried hot dogs and slices of spam in addition to the usual roster. But until this past  Administration, I had never heard of grilled hotdogs and marshmallows.
> @momasaurus, the trick is to use leftover rice, but not chinese or long grain rice because you want plump soft insides, not dry pellets. I like to use a cast iron pan so you get some crust, but then it requires a bit more oil. I have hardwood floors and area rugs ( old Persians etc) but I wear soft supportive Birkenstocks everywhere Inside as slippers.
> 
> 
> I need to clean out the pantry. . . Literally bc the pantry shelves collapsed . I slept through it (I am a sound sleeper and DH has insomnia). (Since I am like @whateve and dislike cleaning, am grateful a miracle happened and nothing broke) one shelf was filled with hard alcohol stuff that we don’t use or drink, but have accumulated for the past ten years for entertaining pre covid.  (I don’t drink, but I love mixing cocktails and experimenting, like a few years ago when I served summertime corpse reviver II with fresh squeezed ginger juice). For instance, we don’t need a bottle of Creme de violette for an aviation cocktail (someone gave their old CdV to us During an experimental phase).  DH spent all night moving everything out onto the floor and dining room table. Thankfully wine is stored elsewhere.
> 
> I now need to steel myself and take care of the four remnant bottles of bourbons, the three liters of vodka (two of which were bought strictly for pie crust), the once tried walnut liquor, the various sweet and dry vermouth for a friends Negronis and martinis, the gin selection, the bottles of pamplemousse from past summers of girlfriend cocktails. Etc etc.  (thankfully the building staff will be happy to take some)
> 
> plus, I clearly have a nuts.com and King Arthur flour.com addiction and need to stop buying shelled roasted pistashios, dried nectarines (so much more delicious than apricots or even peaches), sugar free chocolate nuts, dried soba noodles, beans, barley, ww couscous, carnaroli rice, bulk panko, bakers dry milk, dough and roll improver and specialty flour immediately.
> 
> View attachment 4967939
> View attachment 4967940
> View attachment 4967943


I’m glad when things fell no one was hurt!  And, Aviation martini fan here!  Send the CdV to me. LOL!

Dye the gold Boy?  No, I’m not big on dying bags unless it’s to touch up a bag with it’s existing color. Plus it would look odd with all the gold hardware and gold lining.

I’m just going to enjoy it for what it is! I really love the bag and my only issue with it is that it looks big on my frame. Maybe I should wear it to death now while I still have my surgery + Covid 12 lbs of fluff on me. 


Jereni said:


> @jblended Sorry your favorite boutique is closing, and it sounds like you exercised some good willpower resisting stuff. I’m jealous, I have NOT had good willpower this month. ...There have been some new bags.
> 
> Agreed we need more pics of these bags you are discussing!
> 
> 
> @More bags I definitely think Chanel flaps are an exception to any no-duplicate-bags rule
> 
> 
> @Sparkletastic, that red flap is TO DIE FOR! Also I then went looking at Lady Diors and saw this and am now
> 
> View attachment 4968141
> 
> 
> 
> @doni haha yeah I grew up with wall to wall carpet in a bathroom and while I’m not into it now, I do tend to want lots of fluffy floor mats everywhere because ugh, tile is COLD.
> 
> @JenJBS your cats are so cute! I’m inspired to share some glamor shots of mine if I can get them.


That is a gorgeous LD!!!!

I’m a huge fan of multiples. But, for some bags, I know I’ll only want one and wait for the perfect model for me. Like with the Gucci Dionysus - I waited years til the perfect one for me came out a little over a year ago then Mr. S pounced and got it for me.

Same for the Lady Dior. I don’t see myself wanting more than one so I’m waiting for an extra special one to grab my heart. Mr. S is the person who usually sees and snaps up the “special” bags. I’m not a bag risk taker.  For example, he talked me into (or flat out bought on his own) all 3 of my Dioramas. Each is special and he was right in that I love them all.

The last Diorama he bought me is limited edition and looks like a little jewel box. _I feel guilty that 2020 meant it sat on a shelf._ I think it’s a gorgeous example of how Dior can deliver a bag as a unique piece of art at a (relatively) reasonable price point. I hope with that *tdf* Lady Dior you showed and my little bag that I’m corrupting you too and you join the dark side of the Dior Corps! Bwa Ha Ha Ha!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m looking at a bag on Lampoo.








						LAMPOO - Buy and Sell Luxury Second Hand Fashion
					

Maximum earnings for your luxury items, when selling on LAMPOO! Shop authenticated designer brands at second-hand prices! Fast deliveries and easy returns!




					www.lampoo.com
				




I’ve never heard of them. Anyone know anything? Good? Bad?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I am a HUGE fan of multiples. Because I’m picky and I hate to shop, when I find something I love, it’s a victory and a relief! I have multiples in every category but jewelry.  And, given that I’ve gone from hating Cartier love bracelets to suddenly loving them - _I must have a vitamin deficiency. It’s like my brain woke up one day and chose violence _ - that may start a multiples craze there.
> I am hopelessly bitten by the flap bag bug. I’ve given up even trying to fight it.
> This is my baby which used to be my HG: red lamb Jumbo classic DF w/shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967891
> 
> Some of you may remember I first bought a dark burgundy / blood red medium and returned it because I didn’t like the shade. Then I bought a red caviar SF. I tried to love it but the caviar seemed plasticky to me. Then I bought this lovely lady.... but I didn’t want to sell the caviar SF.  It took me 6 months to make myself finally sell but it was the right decision. I love, love, LOVE this bag.
> Awww! Cute kitty!
> Love the ring!!  The shape is so pretty.
> I keep reading posts and articles about bigger bags but they really aren’t roaring back in. I’m very surprised because mini and small bags have been “in” for a while now.
> *Oh my god! on Chanel prices!!! * I didn’t look at bags in 2020. So, I got a crazy shock when I started looking again this year. The quality isn’t what it was and yet the prices are skyrocketing?? How does this make sense.
> 
> If I want to add something C, it will be a serendipitous preowned find at a great price. I’m considering getting a black caviar medium to replace the black patent jumbo I sold. But, I want SF. So I’ll have to look seasonal. Or, maybe Dior will stop their craziness and get back to designs I love.


I always love seeing your red Lambie.  


whateve said:


> I've started knitting and crocheting again to have a project. DH and I also do crosswords.


That’s great to rediscover your past hobbies.


whateve said:


> Thank you!
> I think 2 bags the same style is good when you really love a style. I try to not have more than 2 but am not always successful. Once you get more than 2 and decide you should downsize, it is really hard to figure which ones should go, since you know the style works for you. A few years ago I fell into a trap in which I had 6 of the same style. It wasn't even a style that worked that well for me. I loved the way it looked and was influenced by the forum as well. I sold all but one, and lost money on all of them. There are still several styles that I have multiples. It always seems like a good idea at the time to get the same style again.


Thanks for the tip on what happens after two of the same style. That gives me some relief for thinking about the grey chevron reissue that got away (and it was gorgeous and I was smitten with desire!) 


jblended said:


> Thank you! It's getting easier to say no to bags. I'm keeping @papertiger's advice in mind, that any addition should be an upgrade. I'm starting to feel more like myself in the way I'm looking at my collection now because I'm being more mindful overall.
> And yes, I'm really going to miss that boutique. They carried lots of odd bits that most wouldn't be interested in but I adored it. I just hope all the staff manage to find employment relatively easily.
> 
> This is the dilemma! I'm still going back and forth on it. I'll wait and see how I feel in a few days' time. If someone else snaps it up, then it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> I love these bags every time you post them! I think 2 of a certain style is the sweet spot.
> 
> 
> It does, doesn't it?! I worry that if I buy the 3rd clutch, I'll only reach for one as you described. Then the others will serve as merely backups? That can't be right; it would be better to leave this new bag and have someone else enjoy it.
> And yet, as I look at the clutch in front of me now...it's sooo pretty! And it barely takes up any space!
> 
> Sure! Here's a pic of my suede one. The picture is brighter than it should be; the actual colour is brick red.
> View attachment 4967926
> 
> 
> Yum!
> 
> Me too! It's really starting to depress me. I lost another 2 friends to covid last weekend (both in their 30s) and the weight of this pandemic is hitting me really hard all over again.
> I know some people haven't been affected much at all, but then there are others whose entire lives have been turned upside down. I think a lot of people will need mental health support as we come out of this; I truly do. The wider economic implications are quite dire and I feel like it will be years before life resembles any sort of normalcy.
> Sorry to rant.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you've both returned to old hobbies! It's great to dive back into things that relax us. I wasn't even looking at bags. It's funny that all of a sudden I've had so many available to purchase at deep discounts.
> 
> If it helps, that makes the Diorama all the more special. It's the one you hunted down and chose when you had other options, so it will always hold a special place in your collection as a result.
> _______
> 
> And in other news, I messed up the first job interview I've had in _forever_. I'm way overqualified for it, and the interviewer even said as much at the very start of the call. So then I got flustered (thinking to myself, why are you calling me if you know this isn't a suitable position for me) and asked if he would be willing to consider me for a different position more in line with my degree and experience. To which he responded he didn't have any other positions and knew I wasn't right for this one.  And that was the end of that.
> I don't know. I could have rolled with it and maybe convinced him to create a different position for me, but I felt we were wasting each other's time so I didn't even try to keep him on the phone. I promised myself I wouldn't spend a moment entertaining interviews that were clearly not for me because I'd rather put that time and effort where it counts (a job that is in line with my qualifications and my career trajectory). I'd rather respect my time and the interviewer's time in this way, and in theory that makes sense but now that I've put it into practice, I'm second guessing myself. Feeling really deflated about it all.


Thank you for your kind words jblended.
Sending you my condolences on the passing of your friends from Covid, cancer and suicide. That is a lot of grief to bear all at once. I would also encourage you to find a different therapist. They are people, too, there are good ones and bad ones, even good ones having a bad day. I think it would be difficult to develop any trust with your current one when you don’t feel listened to or belittled by them. 
Congratulations on getting an interview in this tough market. Feeling like botching your first job interview in awhile is normal. Now that it’s behind you it takes pressure off going forward. I think it’s better than feeling like you botched it for a job you really want. This was a practice/warm up, so hopefully you can feel you got something out of it, later in time. I am doing a lot of networking to grow my network in a different industry and treat it like practice for pitching myself (my background and what I am looking for), the more you practice the easier it gets and the more confidence you’ll radiate. I am sending you positive vibes for something better to come your way!



880 said:


> @More bags, I think it’s wonderful you are picking up hobbies like knitting and crochet.And I love your green and blue bag. I’ve also always loved your red and black reissues (and the story of how you acquired them) and they’re clearly perfect for you!
> 
> I need to clean out the pantry. . . Literally bc the pantry shelves collapsed . I slept through it (I am a sound sleeper and DH has insomnia). (Since I am like @whateve and dislike cleaning, am grateful a miracle happened and nothing broke) one shelf was filled with hard alcohol stuff that we don’t use or drink, but have accumulated for the past ten years for entertaining pre covid.  (I don’t drink, but I love mixing cocktails and experimenting, like a few years ago when I served summertime corpse reviver II with fresh squeezed ginger juice). For instance, we don’t need a bottle of Creme de violette for an aviation cocktail (someone gave their old CdV to us During an experimental phase).  DH spent all night moving everything out onto the floor and dining room table. Thankfully wine is stored elsewhere.
> 
> I now need to steel myself and take care of the four remnant bottles of bourbons, the three liters of vodka (two of which were bought strictly for pie crust), the once tried walnut liquor, the various sweet and dry vermouth for a friends Negronis and martinis, the gin selection, the bottles of pamplemousse from past summers of girlfriend cocktails. Etc etc.  (thankfully the building staff will be happy to take some)
> 
> plus, I clearly have a nuts.com and King Arthur flour.com addiction and need to stop buying shelled roasted pistashios, dried nectarines (so much more delicious than apricots or even peaches), sugar free chocolate nuts, dried soba noodles, beans, barley, ww couscous, carnaroli rice, bulk panko, bakers dry milk, dough and roll improver and specialty flour immediately.
> 
> View attachment 4967939
> View attachment 4967940
> View attachment 4967943


Thanks for the reissue love!
I think your green and blue, crochet and knitting kudos go to @whateve 
I’m glad nothing broke in your pantry other than the shelf! Your entertaining sounds like great parties! 


dcooney4 said:


> Thanks ! It is small. It is part of my slgs but it does fit my phone, reading glasses, cash, cc's, and a mask. Just what I needed to run some errands. It has a gorgeous red interior too.


You slay me with amazing red interiors. 


Jereni said:


> @jblended Sorry your favorite boutique is closing, and it sounds like you exercised some good willpower resisting stuff. I’m jealous, I have NOT had good willpower this month. ...There have been some new bags.
> 
> Agreed we need more pics of these bags you are discussing!
> 
> 
> @More bags *I definitely think Chanel flaps are an exception to any no-duplicate-bags rule *
> 
> 
> @Sparkletastic, that red flap is TO DIE FOR! Also I then went looking at Lady Diors and saw this and am now
> 
> View attachment 4968141
> 
> 
> 
> @doni haha yeah I grew up with wall to wall carpet in a bathroom and while I’m not into it now, I do tend to want lots of fluffy floor mats everywhere because ugh, tile is COLD.
> 
> @JenJBS your cats are so cute! I’m inspired to share some glamor shots of mine if I can get them.


Thanks Jereni!
The mini Dior you posted is gorgeous 

@doni You look wonderful with your Flamenco!

@SouthernPurseGal congratulations on your new home!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> You did the right thing on the interview. You wouldn’t be happy and would not have stayed. And he knew it too.
> As to feeling bad about surviving...be kind to yourself. You did not choose to survive and for others to die. Sometimes there is meaning behind what happens in our lives and sometimes it is senseless. This was senseless and random. But it is ok to be grateful you are still here, especially given others are not, because you have the ability to still
> make a difference in this world for the benefit of all, including the loved ones of those who are gone.


Beautiful post BowieFan.


papertiger said:


> If it makes you feel any better I had the most ghastly meeting with a new colleague last week. I welcomed her by asking her how she was settling in, just as a matter of preamble and politeness.
> Off she _w e n t for _5 minutes "I'm _not_ settling in...     . It put me off so much I couldn't keep to the agenda for the rest of the meeting and came across about as professional as a Cadbury's chocolate flake, half melted, half crumbs. The only thing I took away from that meeting is that economists are capable of HUGE emotion (not noted IME previously) - and I want a minder if we ever meet in person.


 Shocking behaviour!


JenJBS said:


> Here are a few more pics of Jessie and Kipling.
> 
> View attachment 4968120
> View attachment 4968121
> View attachment 4968122
> View attachment 4968123
> View attachment 4968124


Adorable fur babies and great pictures.


Jereni said:


> Haven’t been as good taking photos every day as I cycle through my bags.
> 
> At this point I’ve worn everything that wasn’t new in the last few weeks, and some twice.
> 
> Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir the other day. Definitely more of a workhorse bag, great for travel. The color is a dark brown, not sure how well that’s showing up here.
> View attachment 4968144
> 
> 
> And a bag I got right before Christmas: Coach Willis 18 satchel. LOVE this bag with dark jeans and red tweed.
> View attachment 4968152


You look fabulous! The Willis 18 satchel is cute!


Sparkletastic said:


> I’m glad when things fell no one was hurt!  And, Aviation martini fan here!  Send the CdV to me. LOL!
> 
> Dye the gold Boy?  No, I’m not big on dying bags unless it’s to touch up a bag with it’s existing color. Plus it would look odd with all the gold hardware and gold lining.
> 
> I’m just going to enjoy it for what it is! I really love the bag and my only issue with it is that it looks big on my frame. Maybe I should wear it to death now while I still have my surgery + Covid 12 lbs of fluff on me.
> That is a gorgeous LD!!!!
> 
> I’m a huge fan of multiples. But, for some bags, I know I’ll only want one and wait for the perfect model for me. Like with the Gucci Dionysus - I waited years til the perfect one for me came out a little over a year ago then Mr. S pounced and got it for me.
> 
> Same for the Lady Dior. I don’t see myself wanting more than one so I’m waiting for an extra special one to grab my heart. Mr. S is the person who usually sees and snaps up the “special” bags. I’m not a bag risk taker.  For example, he talked me into (or flat out bought on his own) all 3 of my Dioramas. Each is special and he was right in that I love them all.
> 
> The last Diorama he bought me is limited edition and looks like a little jewel box. _I feel guilty that 2020 meant it sat on a shelf._ I think it’s a gorgeous example of how Dior can deliver a bag as a unique piece of art at a (relatively) reasonable price point. I hope with that *tdf* Lady Dior you showed and my little bag that I’m corrupting you too and you join the dark side of the Dior Corps! Bwa Ha Ha Ha!!!
> View attachment 4968244


This Diorama is beautiful, a piece of art!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Adorable fur babies and great pictures.



Thank you!


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> ds!!! I have a good friend who taught me how to make one that I modified to be my go to for low carb meal prep because I use cauliflower rice. I use sesame oil, coconut aminos and white wine vinegar for the liquids with lots of ginger, garlic & green onions. I always add eggs and whatever other protein I feel like - usually chicken, shrimp, pork, etc. @880 pleeeeeze tell me the name of the fish. That sounds super yummy and healthy!!!!


Your cauliflower rice is inspiring bc I’ve been afraid to try it! the dried fish I was thinking of is called dilis. theyre anchovies, not salty or fishy,  but potato chip crisp. Filipinos also eat other forms of salted fish, but I’m not familiar with all the types. Sadly the Filipino breakfast is not at all healthy.








						DILIS: Tagalog-English Dictionary Online
					

Dilis is a popular fish in the Philippines. Dried, it serves as a great snack. Scientific name. How to say anchovy in Tagalog? Philippine Dried Fish.



					www.tagaloglang.com
				






Sparkletastic said:


> Just wow! She was on edge and you didn’t deserve her cuckoo crazy. A lot of people are taking out their pain on others and I’m not here for it. The only thing worse is those who are glibly blathering about their excess during this time in front of others who are hurting. I just don’t get people.


@papertiger, hopefully, especially if she doesn’t adjust, you won’t have to meet her in person. She sounds really high maintenance.


Sparkletastic said:


> I’m not the biggest fan of towels with the strings because they can get knotted in the wash (or with little kids playing). But, if you’re like me, you’ll switch out your towels quite often. I like my towels to look spa fresh so the minute I see wear or grunge I buy new. You may just have to buy a little more often than usual to keep them looking nice.


im the opposite. DH begs for new towels and sheets. My issue is, the recyclability of cloth. . . My cleaning person (she cleans for our social bubble and her husband is in an industry where he gets tested every few days) said she can cut them up, but that’s a lot of cloth rags. Prior to covid, I used cloth and not as much paper towel for art related activities, and I should get back to that.


Sparkletastic said:


> But, for some bags, I know I’ll only want one and wait for the perfect model for me. Like with the Gucci Dionysus - I waited years til the perfect one for me came out a little over a year ago then Mr. S pounced and got it for me.


agree. I am still debating, in my head, the perfect dionysus. Actually the perfect gucci, but I’d like it to be the Dionysus. Would love to see yours.
@JenJBS, I love the pics of your fur babies Jesse and Kipling! Thank you!
@doni, would love to see your kitchen floor redo and furniture decisions.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

doni said:


> On the interview, do not worry. Sometimes even if you are overqualifed for a position, they would call you not because they are hiring you or they have another position available, but because they liked your profile and, who knows, there may be another position down the line. I know I have done that, I mean, intervieweing people I knew where overqualified where I thought they could potentially fit other positions.
> I also had the situation where I was interviewed on the basis of a spontaneous letter I sent and the interviewer was clear from the beginning they had no position, but had liked my letter. They offered me a position more than a year later! So you never know. It is never a waste to talk to people (as long as it is in the field you are interested) and you never know where things are going to lead.


@jblended, I agree with @doni above with regards to the interview.
And I am so sorry to hear that you have lost so many friends to covid.  It is a lot to bear, but please do make sure to take care of yourself, and that includes finding someone understanding to talk to, when you feel the need to do so.

@JenJBS, love your cat pictures!
@Jereni, please do post pics of your cats when you can.  The Lady Dior you posted is lovely! 
Your red tweed coat looks great and so do your bags.  I am often dressed like this in cooler weather -- jeans, ankle or knee high boots and a wool jacket or blazer.  And a favorite bag, of course!

@880, I am glad that no one got hurt when the shelf broke, and that all the bottles and food items are intact.  And congrats on the Malmaison!  Glad you were able to find that rare beauty.
Thanks to you and @papertiger for the kind words regarding the dress.  I just tried on the dress, and sadly, it is a little bit tighter than I like....clearly I need to get back on the treadmill (had slacked off a bit these last couple of months).

@SouthernPurseGal, congrats on your beautiful house!  Looking forward to your closet re-do plans, and please do keep us updated and share pictures when you can!  I love watching and reading about closet design and organization.
@Sparkletastic, your red Jumbo quite took my breath away.  And the absolutely lovely and unique Diorama.  Gorgeous bags, both!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @JenJBS, I love the pics of your fur babies Jesse and Kipling! Thank you!



Thank you!   



Purses & Perfumes said:


> @JenJBS, love your cat pictures!



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Here are a few more pics of Jessie and Kipling.
> 
> View attachment 4968120
> View attachment 4968121
> View attachment 4968122
> View attachment 4968123
> View attachment 4968124


My 16 year old girl, Jett, laying right next to me as I post....queen of all she surveys.


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> Your cauliflower rice is inspiring bc I’ve been afraid to try it! the dried fish I was thinking of is called dilis. theyre anchovies, not salty or fishy,  but potato chip crisp. Filipinos also eat other forms of salted fish, but I’m not familiar with all the types. Sadly the Filipino breakfast is not at all healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DILIS: Tagalog-English Dictionary Online
> 
> 
> Dilis is a popular fish in the Philippines. Dried, it serves as a great snack. Scientific name. How to say anchovy in Tagalog? Philippine Dried Fish.
> 
> 
> 
> www.tagaloglang.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @papertiger, hopefully, especially if she doesn’t adjust, you won’t have to meet her in person. She sounds really high maintenance.
> 
> im the opposite. DH begs for new towels and sheets. My issue is, the recyclability of cloth. . . My cleaning person (she cleans for our social bubble and her husband is in an industry where he gets tested every few days) said she can cut them up, but that’s a lot of cloth rags. Prior to covid, I used cloth and not as much paper towel for art related activities, and I should get back to that.
> 
> agree. I am still debating, in my head, the perfect dionysus. Actually the perfect gucci, but I’d like it to be the Dionysus. Would love to see yours.
> @JenJBS, I love the pics of your fur babies Jesse and Kipling! Thank you!
> @doni, would love to see your kitchen floor redo and furniture decisions.


I’ll have to see if I can find dilis here. I looooove anchovies so they sound super yummy!

I love veggies but I’m NOT a cauliflower fan. When people do low carb recipe substitutes with it (mashed “potatoes”, pizza crust, etc.) it’s all I can do not to make the yuck mouth face.  So, I was happily surprised when I tried cauliflower rice. I can’t tell the difference between it and white rice! I was almost tempted to try to use it for sushi and thought I shouldn’t push my luck.  But, give cauliflower rice it a try.

Here is my Dionysus - small in navy. It’s perfect for me because I didn’t have a navy bag and despite it’s small size, it still fits my phone and sunglasses (absolute requirements for me.) I just got her in October 2021 and sadly I’ve only worn her twice.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> My 16 year old girl, Jett, laying right next to me as I post....queen of all she surveys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968440
> View attachment 4968443
> View attachment 4968444
> View attachment 4968445



She's a beauty!      Adorable!


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> I don’t think everyone is going through the same! At all! Some people are worse hit than others and you have definetely been hit worse than most.
> I think therapy is a good idea to deal with that guilt trauma (I guess it is similar to war survivors). But you need a therapist you can empathize with.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have it with me, it is my Summer place, but I put up a blurry pic in PF a while ago.
> It is the Flamenco from the 90s, which was a remake of an even older bag.
> 
> View attachment 4967937


It looks so beautiful with your gorgeous blue jacket.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Went for a drive earlier today and enjoyed taking out my Coco Handle.  Also enjoying the scent of Chanel Gardenia today!


----------



## Hazzelnut

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4968513
> 
> Went for a drive earlier today and enjoyed taking out my Coco Handle.  Also enjoying the scent of Chanel Gardenia today!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> This is so strange, not shopping on realtor.com for a house all day every day.
> I'm already ordering every houseware for the kitchen in oil slick (rainbow titanium) stainless steel, from forks and spoons to wine glasses and plates and stock pots and pans, spatulas and mixing bowls, coasters and napkin holders...
> View attachment 4968079
> View attachment 4968080
> View attachment 4968081
> View attachment 4968082
> View attachment 4968083
> 
> 
> That way everything matches and everything is shatterproof so the kids can take their cup or plate of snacks poolside and I don't have to worry about broken glass or ceramics.
> View attachment 4968044
> 
> 
> And I'm ordering individual towels to try that look like me and my obsession with rainbow everything, because we will need a huge stash of towels with our home!
> View attachment 4968084
> View attachment 4968085
> View attachment 4968086
> 
> Anyone use Turkish peshtemal towels?
> Love them? Hate them?


I love the oil slick. I have the rolling pin, large cooking spoon and a paring knife in this finish. I really don't need new silverware or I would have been tempted to get a set of that too.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4968513
> 
> Went for a drive earlier today and enjoyed taking out my Coco Handle.  Also enjoying the scent of Chanel Gardenia today!


I love Chanel Gardenia!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4968513
> 
> Went for a drive earlier today and enjoyed taking out my Coco Handle.  Also enjoying the scent of Chanel Gardenia today!


So gorgeous! There is something special about Chanel black with ghw!
Do you carry this top handle or on a shoulder strap.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m glad when things fell no one was hurt!  And, Aviation martini fan here!  Send the CdV to me. LOL!
> 
> Dye the gold Boy?  No, I’m not big on dying bags unless it’s to touch up a bag with it’s existing color. Plus it would look odd with all the gold hardware and gold lining.
> 
> I’m just going to enjoy it for what it is! I really love the bag and my only issue with it is that it looks big on my frame. Maybe I should wear it to death now while I still have my surgery + Covid 12 lbs of fluff on me.
> That is a gorgeous LD!!!!
> 
> I’m a huge fan of multiples. But, for some bags, I know I’ll only want one and wait for the perfect model for me. Like with the Gucci Dionysus - I waited years til the perfect one for me came out a little over a year ago then Mr. S pounced and got it for me.
> 
> Same for the Lady Dior. I don’t see myself wanting more than one so I’m waiting for an extra special one to grab my heart. Mr. S is the person who usually sees and snaps up the “special” bags. I’m not a bag risk taker.  For example, he talked me into (or flat out bought on his own) all 3 of my Dioramas. Each is special and he was right in that I love them all.
> 
> The last Diorama he bought me is limited edition and looks like a little jewel box. _I feel guilty that 2020 meant it sat on a shelf._ I think it’s a gorgeous example of how Dior can deliver a bag as a unique piece of art at a (relatively) reasonable price point. I hope with that *tdf* Lady Dior you showed and my little bag that I’m corrupting you too and you join the dark side of the Dior Corps! Bwa Ha Ha Ha!!!
> View attachment 4968244



Perfect description: Jewel box


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @jblended, I agree with @doni above with regards to the interview.
> And I am so sorry to hear that you have lost so many friends to covid.  It is a lot to bear, but please do make sure to take care of yourself, and that includes finding someone understanding to talk to, when you feel the need to do so.
> 
> @JenJBS, love your cat pictures!
> @Jereni, please do post pics of your cats when you can.  The Lady Dior you posted is lovely!
> Your red tweed coat looks great and so do your bags.  I am often dressed like this in cooler weather -- jeans, ankle or knee high boots and a wool jacket or blazer.  And a favorite bag, of course!
> 
> @880, I am glad that no one got hurt when the shelf broke, and that all the bottles and food items are intact.  And congrats on the Malmaison!  Glad you were able to find that rare beauty.
> Thanks to you and @papertiger for the kind words regarding the dress.  I just tried on the dress, and sadly, it is a little bit tighter than I like....clearly I need to get back on the treadmill (had slacked off a bit these last couple of months).
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, congrats on your beautiful house!  Looking forward to your closet re-do plans, and please do keep us updated and share pictures when you can!  I love watching and reading about closet design and organization.
> @Sparkletastic, your red Jumbo quite took my breath away.  And the absolutely lovely and unique Diorama.  Gorgeous bags, both!



I'm there too, right with you. Back to yoga and prancing around the house to Stromae.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> My 16 year old girl, Jett, laying right next to me as I post....queen of all she surveys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968440
> View attachment 4968443
> View attachment 4968444
> View attachment 4968445



Such a beauty


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> *Oh* and we are finally under contract!!!!!
> 
> _The following is just a mental happy dance about the master closet:_
> 
> View attachment 4967062
> 
> 
> Just look at the size of that walk-in with a window! With just $1500 worth of Ikea Pax walk in organizing closets installed you can morph it into my dream closet that would be like this on one side(except the shelves would be lit) :
> View attachment 4967073
> 
> And this on the other(except I'm not sure I want doors) :
> View attachment 4967074
> 
> But obviously since my walk in is not a full height room at the sides near the wall so I would have these modular closets configured into a shorter but wider shape To match my room's dimensions. But the style would be the same. A vanity station at the window is a must. With a mirror to apply makeup in natural light. And we will have dark wood floors and I would want a ridiculously girly chandelier like in the first pic and a fluffy white rug in the center and a trifold mirror when you first walk in, off to the right . And a cute and comfy chair on theme ( princess baroque) when you first walk in off to the left . So someone could make themselves comfortable while they help you select an outfit. And a large soft (Velvety chenille jacquard upholstered) Ottoman in the center. And sound design in the master bath and adjacent closet. Luckily my husband is, in his off hours, an audiophile and sound technician.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Congratulations on the house @SouthernPurseGal, sounds great.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I didn’t know that! I said tights for all of them (and stockings for the ones that go up to the thigh)
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you’d d like the Calvi and your new one is spectacular. I LOVE your business cards, so cool!



 Thank you


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4967624
> 
> Oh yeah my D&D pyjamas arrived. These are the long ones and I got the shorts set in the navy print. They are nice, but run small.



These are _lovely_!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I feel the same about tights vs pantyhose.
> I love green and blue together too. I have a green bag that sometimes I wear with a blue strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967696



Thant's gorgeous, if it were mine and I showed that to my sister, it would not be mine for much longer


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I am a HUGE fan of multiples. Because I’m picky and I hate to shop, when I find something I love, it’s a victory and a relief! I have multiples in every category but jewelry.  And, given that I’ve gone from hating Cartier love bracelets to suddenly loving them - _I must have a vitamin deficiency. It’s like my brain woke up one day and chose violence _ - that may start a multiples craze there.
> I am hopelessly bitten by the flap bag bug. I’ve given up even trying to fight it.
> This is my baby which used to be my HG: red lamb Jumbo classic DF w/shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967891
> 
> Some of you may remember I first bought a dark burgundy / blood red medium and returned it because I didn’t like the shade. Then I bought a red caviar SF. I tried to love it but the caviar seemed plasticky to me. Then I bought this lovely lady.... but I didn’t want to sell the caviar SF.  It took me 6 months to make myself finally sell but it was the right decision. I love, love, LOVE this bag.
> Awww! Cute kitty!
> Love the ring!!  The shape is so pretty.
> I keep reading posts and articles about bigger bags but they really aren’t roaring back in. I’m very surprised because mini and small bags have been “in” for a while now.
> *Oh my god! on Chanel prices!!! * I didn’t look at bags in 2020. So, I got a crazy shock when I started looking again this year. The quality isn’t what it was and yet the prices are skyrocketing?? How does this make sense.
> 
> If I want to add something C, it will be a serendipitous preowned find at a great price. I’m considering getting a black caviar medium to replace the black patent jumbo I sold. But, I want SF. So I’ll have to look seasonal. Or, maybe Dior will stop their craziness and get back to designs I love.


Spark,

I can’t believe you let the 10c go but this red is stunning.  Chanel is definitely having a moment.  Lucky I have been looking at smaller seasonal bags to add that can be used when traveling And in summer.  These are at least priced somewhat decently.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Gorgeous saturated colours whateve. I would have a huge smile carrying this bag, so cheerful.
> 
> @jblended, congratulations on all of your mindful purchasing decisions, you are on fire! It is really sad to see a favourite boutique go out of business.
> @880 commented earlier on buying multiple colours of a style that works for her, I agree. I also agree with @Purses & Perfumes about wanting to maintain diversity of styles and not have duplicates, however, I have no guilt with having a red and black version of my favourite bag, Chanel Reissue 226. I think I am getting to a point where I worry less about any rules I’ve defined for myself and just enjoy what I have. I don’t know whether to encourage you or discourage you at this moment. I know you’ll make the right decision for you.
> View attachment 4967894



Lovely pair, I think these colours make all the the difference TBH. 

@Purses & Perfumes, I don't want to encourage you either but if you have a signature bag and know you wear it often it's a real investment (says the girl with 3 H Bolides, 2 Plumes, 3 Gucci Bamboo Top-handles  )


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Here are a few more pics of Jessie and Kipling.
> 
> View attachment 4968120
> View attachment 4968121
> View attachment 4968122
> View attachment 4968123
> View attachment 4968124



Sweeties all


----------



## missie1

jblended said:


> Thank you! It's getting easier to say no to bags. I'm keeping @papertiger's advice in mind, that any addition should be an upgrade. I'm starting to feel more like myself in the way I'm looking at my collection now because I'm being more mindful overall.
> And yes, I'm really going to miss that boutique. They carried lots of odd bits that most wouldn't be interested in but I adored it. I just hope all the staff manage to find employment relatively easily.
> 
> This is the dilemma! I'm still going back and forth on it. I'll wait and see how I feel in a few days' time. If someone else snaps it up, then it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> I love these bags every time you post them! I think 2 of a certain style is the sweet spot.
> 
> 
> It does, doesn't it?! I worry that if I buy the 3rd clutch, I'll only reach for one as you described. Then the others will serve as merely backups? That can't be right; it would be better to leave this new bag and have someone else enjoy it.
> And yet, as I look at the clutch in front of me now...it's sooo pretty! And it barely takes up any space!
> 
> Sure! Here's a pic of my suede one. The picture is brighter than it should be; the actual colour is brick red.
> View attachment 4967926
> 
> 
> Yum!
> 
> Me too! It's really starting to depress me. I lost another 2 friends to covid last weekend (both in their 30s) and the weight of this pandemic is hitting me really hard all over again.
> I know some people haven't been affected much at all, but then there are others whose entire lives have been turned upside down. I think a lot of people will need mental health support as we come out of this; I truly do. The wider economic implications are quite dire and I feel like it will be years before life resembles any sort of normalcy.
> Sorry to rant.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you've both returned to old hobbies! It's great to dive back into things that relax us. I wasn't even looking at bags. It's funny that all of a sudden I've had so many available to purchase at deep discounts.
> 
> If it helps, that makes the Diorama all the more special. It's the one you hunted down and chose when you had other options, so it will always hold a special place in your collection as a result.
> _______
> 
> And in other news, I messed up the first job interview I've had in _forever_. I'm way overqualified for it, and the interviewer even said as much at the very start of the call. So then I got flustered (thinking to myself, why are you calling me if you know this isn't a suitable position for me) and asked if he would be willing to consider me for a different position more in line with my degree and experience. To which he responded he didn't have any other positions and knew I wasn't right for this one.  And that was the end of that.
> I don't know. I could have rolled with it and maybe convinced him to create a different position for me, but I felt we were wasting each other's time so I didn't even try to keep him on the phone. I promised myself I wouldn't spend a moment entertaining interviews that were clearly not for me because I'd rather put that time and effort where it counts (a job that is in line with my qualifications and my career trajectory). I'd rather respect my time and the interviewer's time in this way, and in theory that makes sense but now that I've put it into practice, I'm second guessing myself. Feeling really deflated about it all.


So sorry for your loss. My DH and I both had it last year and it was horrible.  Dont be too hard on yourself about the interview. It happens sometimes but hopefully you will score the next job


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Haven’t been as good taking photos every day as I cycle through my bags.
> 
> At this point I’ve worn everything that wasn’t new in the last few weeks, and some twice.
> 
> Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir the other day. Definitely more of a workhorse bag, great for travel. The color is a dark brown, not sure how well that’s showing up here.
> View attachment 4968144
> 
> 
> And a bag I got right before Christmas: Coach Willis 18 satchel. LOVE this bag with dark jeans and red tweed.
> View attachment 4968152



Both bags are cool, I really like how you mixi it up, dress-down/up the Willis


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ll have to see if I can find dilis here. I looooove anchovies so they sound super yummy!
> 
> I love veggies but I’m NOT a cauliflower fan. When people do low carb recipe substitutes with it (mashed “potatoes”, pizza crust, etc.) it’s all I can do not to make the yuck mouth face.  So, I was happily surprised when I tried cauliflower rice. I can’t tell the difference between it and white rice! I was almost tempted to try to use it for sushi and thought I shouldn’t push my luck.  But, give cauliflower rice it a try.
> 
> Here is my Dionysus - small in navy. It’s perfect for me because I didn’t have a navy bag and despite it’s small size, it still fits my phone and sunglasses (absolute requirements for me.) I just got her in October 2021 and sadly I’ve only worn her twice.
> View attachment 4968459



I know, I know, no bag is getting much love these days  

Still that Dionysus is a masterpiece and a stunning colour


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4968513
> 
> Went for a drive earlier today and enjoyed taking out my Coco Handle.  Also enjoying the scent of Chanel Gardenia today!



Well done, a stylish and fragrant drive. 

I'm wearing Alexander Mcqueen's (discontinued) EDP Kingdom. I can only get it on Ebay now and the prices seem to be going up higher and quicker than Chanel's bags, and as you know, that's saying something.


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> Sweeties all



Thank you!     They are!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ll have to see if I can find dilis here. I looooove anchovies so they sound super yummy!
> 
> I love veggies but I’m NOT a cauliflower fan. When people do low carb recipe substitutes with it (mashed “potatoes”, pizza crust, etc.) it’s all I can do not to make the yuck mouth face.  So, I was happily surprised when I tried cauliflower rice. I can’t tell the difference between it and white rice! I was almost tempted to try to use it for sushi and thought I shouldn’t push my luck.  But, give cauliflower rice it a try.
> 
> Here is my Dionysus - small in navy. It’s perfect for me because I didn’t have a navy bag and despite it’s small size, it still fits my phone and sunglasses (absolute requirements for me.) I just got her in October 2021 and sadly I’ve only worn her twice.
> View attachment 4968459



Beautiful!    I hope you get more chances to wear her in 2021!


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4968513
> 
> Went for a drive earlier today and enjoyed taking out my Coco Handle.  Also enjoying the scent of Chanel Gardenia today!



Pretty bag!  Pretty picture!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> @Sparkletastic, Have you thought about getting the gold chanel boy dyed black? Im not a fan of the Cartier love or stacked bracelets, but I never thought I was a VCA person either. What’s scary is that the jewelry is, in some cases, cheaper than bags or RTW. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with
> 
> @jblended, I’m clearly crazy, but I think you should consider the halston clutch, but I am a big fan of multiples. also pls don’t feel guilty. You are strong and a survivor! also agree with @BowieFan1971 that you should be kind to yourself and that you did the right thing re the interview. It wasn’t the job for you. Don’t feel deflated!
> 
> @More bags, I think it’s wonderful you are picking up hobbies like knitting and crochet.And I love your green and blue bag. I’ve also always loved your red and black reissues (and the story of how you acquired them) and they’re clearly perfect for you!
> @JenJBS, yes more cat and furniture pics pls.
> @doni, pantyhose until early aughts? My memory is fading, but I worked in public interest law in the 1990s, which was definitely more lax. I do remember, in thr early 1980s (maybe I was in eighth or ninth grade) my mom had tanned legs one summer and wanted to go to work (investment banking) without panty hose. I was absolutely horrified and said she could NOT go ‘naked.’ (My equivalent of @SouthernPurseGal ’s guilting of her moms floors)  During SIP last summer, in one of my cleaning out the closet phase, I dumped all of my hose that hadn’t been worn in at least a decade.
> 
> @msd_bags, even when I try to go low carb, filipino fried rice  is an occasional indulgence. I cannot believe I forgot the salt. My uncle by marriage used to fortify with grilled fried hot dogs and slices of spam in addition to the usual roster. But until this past  Administration, I had never heard of grilled hotdogs and marshmallows.
> @momasaurus, the trick is to use leftover rice, but not chinese or long grain rice because you want plump soft insides, not dry pellets. I like to use a cast iron pan so you get some crust, but then it requires a bit more oil. I have hardwood floors and area rugs ( old Persians etc) but I wear soft supportive Birkenstocks everywhere Inside as slippers.
> 
> 
> I need to clean out the pantry. . . Literally bc the pantry shelves collapsed . I slept through it (I am a sound sleeper and DH has insomnia). (Since I am like @whateve and dislike cleaning, am grateful a miracle happened and nothing broke) one shelf was filled with hard alcohol stuff that we don’t use or drink, but have accumulated for the past ten years for entertaining pre covid.  (I don’t drink, but I love mixing cocktails and experimenting, like a few years ago when I served summertime corpse reviver II with fresh squeezed ginger juice). For instance, we don’t need a bottle of Creme de violette for an aviation cocktail (someone gave their old CdV to us During an experimental phase).  DH spent all night moving everything out onto the floor and dining room table. Thankfully wine is stored elsewhere.
> 
> I now need to steel myself and take care of the four remnant bottles of bourbons, the three liters of vodka (two of which were bought strictly for pie crust), the once tried walnut liquor, the various sweet and dry vermouth for a friends Negronis and martinis, the gin selection, the bottles of pamplemousse from past summers of girlfriend cocktails. Etc etc.  (thankfully the building staff will be happy to take some)
> 
> plus, I clearly have a nuts.com and King Arthur flour.com addiction and need to stop buying shelled roasted pistashios, dried nectarines (so much more delicious than apricots or even peaches), sugar free chocolate nuts, dried soba noodles, beans, barley, ww couscous, carnaroli rice, bulk panko, bakers dry milk, dough and roll improver and specialty flour immediately.
> 
> View attachment 4967939
> View attachment 4967940
> View attachment 4967943


Its funny how VCA just sneaks up on you and then boom you’ve got a wishlist that will. Cost as much as a midsized car.  

Your pantry was stocked for everything.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Well done, a stylish and fragrant drive.
> 
> I'm wearing Alexander Mcqueen's (discontinued) EDP Kingdom. I can only get it on Ebay now and the prices seem to be going up higher and quicker than Chanel's bags, and as you know, that's saying something.


Thank you!  Ooh, I've always wanted to try Alexander McQueen's Kingdom.  I have his other discontinued scent My Queen, which is a pretty violet-based fragrance.  And yes, the price on some of these discontinued scents is something else!  Makes me wish I had bought back-ups when they were still reasonably priced!


whateve said:


> I love Chanel Gardenia!


I went through a gardenia phase some years ago, and have a few gardenia scents:  Estee Lauder Tuberose Gardenia and VC&A Gardenia Petale, but I wear Chanel Gardenia the most -- it's lovely.


Sparkletastic said:


> So gorgeous! There is something special about Chanel black with ghw!
> Do you carry this top handle or on a shoulder strap.


Thank you!  I like having the option of a shoulder strap, but often, I end up just slipping the handle on the crook of my arm when I want to be hands-free and that works quite well.  I do also carry it by the top handle.  I bought it last year just before the price increase, but haven't used it as much as I'd like to due to the pandemic.  This one is a really nice size -- it used to be called the medium, but they now call it small, but it's really a medium sized bag and holds quite a bit.


----------



## missie1

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4968513
> 
> Went for a drive earlier today and enjoyed taking out my Coco Handle.  Also enjoying the scent of Chanel Gardenia today!


Love this


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ll have to see if I can find dilis here. I looooove anchovies so they sound super yummy!
> 
> I love veggies but I’m NOT a cauliflower fan. When people do low carb recipe substitutes with it (mashed “potatoes”, pizza crust, etc.) it’s all I can do not to make the yuck mouth face.  So, I was happily surprised when I tried cauliflower rice. I can’t tell the difference between it and white rice! I was almost tempted to try to use it for sushi and thought I shouldn’t push my luck.  But, give cauliflower rice it a try.
> 
> Here is my Dionysus - small in navy. It’s perfect for me because I didn’t have a navy bag and despite it’s small size, it still fits my phone and sunglasses (absolute requirements for me.) I just got her in October 2021 and sadly I’ve only worn her twice.
> View attachment 4968459


This is the perfect color and so not trendy as the past versions of the Dionysus were.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I have fallen in love with coated canvas, so I spent $50 and picked up this vintage Etro. Curious to see how it compares to the canvas on the LVs, Gucci and Fendis I have. The colors in the paisley are so pretty in the pics!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Lovely pair, I think these colours make all the the difference TBH.
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes, I don't want to encourage you either but if you have a signature bag and know you wear it often it's a real investment (says the girl with 3 H Bolides, 2 Plumes, 3 Gucci Bamboo Top-handles  )


I have more of a signature style (top handle) than a signature bag I think.  Although, lately I have been paying more attention to chain strap bags and shoulder bags..... I think this is what happens if one keeps browsing the Purse Forum -- you end up noticing styles that you hadn't considered before!  Still, I now know my tastes enough to know that the top handle bag (with optional shoulder strap) is my favorite.


JenJBS said:


> Pretty bag!  Pretty picture!


Thank you!  I admire your photography skills so it's really nice to hear this from you.
Thank you, @missie1 and @Hazzelnut for your kind words.

@BowieFan1971, I love the pictures of your cat Jett, especially the one amongst the pillows.  Your house looks so peaceful and tranquil in all the pictures -- love the color of the walls and the decor, and all the greenery outside.


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> Spark,
> 
> I can’t believe you let the 10c go but this red is stunning.  Chanel is definitely having a moment.  Lucky I have been looking at smaller seasonal bags to add that can be used when traveling And in summer.  These are at least priced somewhat decently.


You must have forgotten we chatted back and forth about it when I was going to sell. I love SF but the lamb is TDF!  At the time I thought I may swap again if a 10c lamb came available. But I’m sick of buying selling. And I don’t carry much anyway so the size works and she’s a keeper!

I still do kinda want a mediumish black C (not DF) I just wonder if that ship has sailed. 





missie1 said:


> So sorry for your loss. My DH and I both had it last year and it was horrible.  Dont be too hard on yourself about the interview. It happens sometimes but hopefully you will score the next job


So sorry to hear you and Mr. M got Covid.
Re: C prices. I just can’t stomach the new prices with the lesser quality. It would have to be a super special bag (that I can’t even imagine given I have a bunch of Chanel) for me to pay full price. 





papertiger said:


> I know, I know, no bag is getting much love these days
> 
> Still that Dionysus is a masterpiece and a stunning colour


Thanks!  I made a typo and said I got it in Oct 2021. Lol!  It was Oct 2019. In any case, I really want to take her out and about. Hopefully soon.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have more of a signature style (top handle) than a signature bag I think.  Although, lately I have been paying more attention to chain strap bags and shoulder bags..... I think this is what happens if one keeps browsing the Purse Forum -- you end up noticing styles that you hadn't considered before!  Still, I now know my tastes enough to know that the top handle bag (with optional shoulder strap) is my favorite.
> 
> Thank you!  I admire your photography skills so it's really nice to hear this from you.
> Thank you, @missie1 and @Hazzelnut for your kind words.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, I love the pictures of your cat Jett, especially the one amongst the pillows.  Your house looks so peaceful and tranquil in all the pictures -- love the color of the walls and the decor, and all the greenery outside.


Thank you! Our house was built in 1980, so some of the elements are “vintage” and updates were done by others along the way. The only big changes we did inside were the floors in half the house, which we will finish next year. New gutters this year (exciting lol). All the rest is paint, decoration and imagination. I like houses with character and enjoy working within the confines of what is already there...more of a challenge. I like preloved and rehomed over new. I like natural things, texture and color. I gravitate towards warmer color schemes...feels more cozy to me. I want people to feel welcome, comfortable, cozy and warm in our home. Thank you for your words...they tell me I have succeeded.


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4968513
> 
> Went for a drive earlier today and enjoyed taking out my Coco Handle.  Also enjoying the scent of Chanel Gardenia today!


Absolutely stunning photo. I love your black coco Handle. We’re bag sisters, I have one in burgundy.  


papertiger said:


> Lovely pair, I think these colours make all the the difference TBH.
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes, I don't want to encourage you either but if you have a signature bag and know you wear it often it's a real investment (says the girl with 3 H Bolides, 2 Plumes, 3 Gucci Bamboo Top-handles  )


Thank you PT. You know what you like!


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I'm wearing Alexander Mcqueen's (discontinued) EDP Kingdom


Love this!

@cheremushki, the beauty of TPF is we understand changing ones mind to fund the next obsession!  i thought you and  @missie1 (@missie1, I love your colorful curated bag pics below) and all would like to see some inspiration for refining (or expanding) the collection (received this in my inbox this am):








						The V&A Museum Unpacks Our Obsession with Handbags
					

If you think of a bag as just a receptacle for your necessities or as a frivolous seasonal fashion accessory, “Bags: Inside Out,” the capacious and stimulating new show at London’s Victoria and Albert Museum, will make you think again.  By definition, a bag is indeed a container, but it does not...




					www.1stdibs.com
				




@doni, the gift of D&D pjs for your friend is so thoughtful. I also loved @jblended recommendation of the pillow for upright sleep. Heated bathroom floor sounds amazing.

@Sparkletastic, JMO the cartier makes more sense than the CF in black. (I believe that the cost of preloved CFs will eventually go down, but I’m a reissue person which is a relatively more reasonable price point esp. at resale). You have black bags already. as a side note, I was never a chanel boy bag person ever, and suddenly the smaller ones in messed media textile or exotics look cute and fun to me.

if you would like enablement on the Cartier, the whole point  is you wear it all the time, including with leggings and PJs. (Not only does the nature of the love demand that, but also as per @doni’s advice to wear stuff everywhere, pharmacy, grocery, home) and @missie1 re CPW. I’m not a Cartier bracelet person myself, (love it on others though) or a stack person (don’t like noise), But, the wear all the time argument, and the fact I’ve dreamt of one side I was 18, is finally is making me decide on a custom Verdura cuff. (i was not a jewelry person. and, until 2020, my last jewelry purchase was a Bulgari lucea necklace in 2001).  In order to get back Verdura CPW, I’m planning on wearing it every day, including with my very warm synthetic Amazon sweatpants with the shaggy faux fur on the inside. Cannot wait to see your Diamond pendant!

agree with @BowieFan1971, re the watch stack conundrum.


----------



## cheremushki

Honestly.. It wasn't even a resolution.. Covid took the fun out of shopping for bags.

Last year I've already made a rule for myself no more slgs(except for 2 wallets on my list).  And I am considering maybe one bag this year and that's it, if I even get anything.

Then blame it on the all the handbag friends I was making from my city via buy & sell.. Now I'm taking photos of my inventory and thinking "should I sell all SLGs to fund 1 vintage Chanel???"  There is no crying emoji, but I'm crying.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> You must have forgotten we chatted back and forth about it when I was going to sell. I love SF but the lamb is TDF!  At the time I thought I may swap again if a 10c lamb came available. But I’m sick of buying selling. And I don’t carry much anyway so the size works and she’s a keeper!
> 
> I still do kinda want a mediumish black C (not DF) I just wonder if that ship has sailed. So sorry to hear you and Mr. M got Covid.
> Re: C prices. I just can’t stomach the new prices with the lesser quality. It would have to be a super special bag (that I can’t even imagine given I have a bunch of Chanel) for me to pay full price. Thanks!  I made a typo and said I got it in Oct 2021. Lol!  It was Oct 2019. In any case, I really want to take her out and about. Hopefully soon.


I remember you were holding on to it for awhile. It made sense to let go but we know I’m crazy about a red 10c.  I gotta admit it does look luxe in lamb skin.   
I have love hate with black flaps. Yes it’s a staple piece but so boring.  They do have few interesting  options in this new release.  You love Dior and the Lady Dior in black could fill that perceived gap.   Or you can just start working on your Cartier stacks.  Best money I ever spent as I wear them every single day.


----------



## missie1

So all this talk about multiple bags in same style inspired me to pull out my flaps and take stock.  I discovered that I need to refine a bit more and add few things.  I have a Chanel Vanity case coming in few days so I will evaluate once it arrives.  I sold my ysl Lou Lou camera bag so this is the replacement


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> I remember you were holding on to it for awhile. It made sense to let go but we know I’m crazy about a red 10c.  I gotta admit it does look luxe in lamb skin.
> I have love hate with black flaps. Yes it’s a staple piece but so boring.  They do have few interesting  options in this new release.  You love Dior and the Lady Dior in black could fill that perceived gap.   Or you can just start working on your Cartier stacks.  Best money I ever spent as I wear them every single day.


The reason I could keep the lambie is that it’s the same color as the 10c - which IMO is the perfect C red!

I really like the LD but not enough to have it be my staple black bag. That’s why I want to get a super special LD. So, then it would seem like I _should_ get a black C. But for $4k resale for a jumbo SF, I could have almost all I need for a ltd edition Dior. It just doesn’t sit well with me.

With that quandary, I’ve kicked the decision down the field and focused on jewelry.  I’m having a diamond pendant made (I’ll share pics when it’s done). And, as I mentioned, I’ve gotten a brain virus and suddenly like the Cartier Love bracelets after years of being neutral to negative. I don’t know what happened. I haven’t been on tPF.  My friends don’t wear them. Why do I suddenly like them. Never say never I guess. 
Anyway, I’m waiting because I want to make sure I’ll wear them. I don’t like banging things on my wrist when I write so I’m thinking of getting them for my left hand (I don’t wear a watch). Would that be odd?

Which ones did you get?  I want a “quiet” stack so I was thinking about getting a regular wg and small 6 diamond wg to go with the Diamond tennis bracelet Mr. S got me birthday before last.
Then if I’m happy wearing those and because I’m kooky and don’t like to mix metals, I would get a gold pair of regular and small with one pave and one 6 diamond because I’ll never buy a yg diamond tennis bracelet and the two would have to stand on their own.

But, until I can wear something other than leggings and PJ’s on the regular, I feel a little silly buying anything. 





missie1 said:


> So all this talk about multiple bags in same style inspired me to pull out my flaps and take stock.  I discovered that I need to refine a bit more and add few things.  I have a Chanel Vanity case coming in few days so I will evaluate once it arrives.  I sold my ysl Lou Lou camera bag so this is the replacement


You sold your YSL camera???   That has been my go to quarantine bag. LOL!  It’s chic but it didn’t cost much so I don’t have to worry about it. And, surprisingly, it’s stood up to never being babied.

A C vanity case is a much different and more elevated bag IMO. Not so much a knock about as the YSL. What do you use for I don’t care casual days?

Please share pics!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

missie1 said:


> So all this talk about multiple bags in same style inspired me to pull out my flaps and take stock.  I discovered that I need to refine a bit more and add few things.  I have a Chanel Vanity case coming in few days so I will evaluate once it arrives.  I sold my ysl Lou Lou camera bag so this is the replacement



The Chanel vanity case is such a great bag! I'm excited to see pics once yours arrives.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> The reason I could keep the lambie is that it’s the same color as the 10c - which IMO is the perfect C red!
> 
> I really like the LD but not enough to have it be my staple black bag. That’s why I want to get a super special LD. So, then it would seem like I _should_ get a black C. But for $4k resale for a jumbo SF, I could have almost all I need for a ltd edition Dior. It just doesn’t sit well with me.
> 
> With that quandary, I’ve kicked the decision down the field and focused on jewelry.  I’m having a diamond pendant made (I’ll share pics when it’s done). And, as I mentioned, I’ve gotten a brain virus and suddenly like the Cartier Love bracelets after years of being neutral to negative. I don’t know what happened. I haven’t been on tPF.  My friends don’t wear them. Why do I suddenly like them. Never say never I guess.
> Anyway, I’m waiting because I want to make sure I’ll wear them. I don’t like banging things on my wrist when I write so I’m thinking of getting them for my left hand (I don’t wear a watch). Would that be odd?
> 
> Which ones did you get?  I want a “quiet” stack so I was thinking about getting a regular wg and small 6 diamond wg to go with the Diamond tennis bracelet Mr. S got me birthday before last.
> Then if I’m happy wearing those and because I’m kooky and don’t like to mix metals, I would get a gold pair of regular and small with one pave and one 6 diamond because I’ll never buy a yg diamond tennis bracelet and the two would have to stand on their own.
> 
> But, until I can wear something other than leggings and PJ’s on the regular, I feel a little silly buying anything. You sold your YSL camera???   That has been my go to quarantine bag. LOL!  It’s chic but it didn’t cost much so I don’t have to worry about it. And, surprisingly, it’s stood up to never being babied.
> 
> A C vanity case is a much different and more elevated bag IMO. Not so much a knock about as the YSL. What do you use for I don’t care casual days?
> 
> Please share pics!!!!!


No, it would not be odd to wear bracelets on your left wrist if you don’t wear a watch. I can’t do the watch/bracelet stack, so that is the only way I could wear a bracelet on my left wrist.


----------



## jblended

I'm not going to quote everyone so as not to clutter up the thread, but thanks to each and every one of you for your kind words, both regarding the losses I've had and my return to job hunting. It's amazing having this kind of support and I'm deeply grateful.



Spoiler



It's a challenging chapter of my life, to say the least. As I look to join a new workplace, I am acutely aware that there's going to be a reaction to my now disfigured face, as people weigh up if they're comfortable with someone who looks like me representing their firm.
At the time of my accident, I had already established myself at the job I was in, so whilst everyone was gossiping and mocking my face, nobody doubted that I was a good employee and thus, I was able to tune out the gossip and I never felt at risk of losing my job.
Joining a new company with this new 'look' and having to prove myself to be more than *this* is a hurdle I don't quite know how to get over yet.
I'm internally feeling confident, knowing my face has little to do with my ability to carry out _any_ job, and I'm just hoping my personality and zeal will compensate for the exterior flaws that others are so quick to judge. I just need someone to give me a chance.
Still, it's a concern that interviewers will not take to my face well, and, as such, it's a source of nervousness as I job hunt; particularly when added onto the reality of a very slow job market that is still bending under the weight of the pandemic.
Add to that the fact that I'm mentally spiraling downwards as I try to wrap my head around having lost a third of my dearest friends in a single year and... I really feel like I am not coping well with life as a whole.
I'm looking for another therapist because I worry I may not come out of this dark hole without someone's help.
Edit to add a little bit of good news:
My weight has stabilized at 46kgs. So all the crazy weight I lost whilst fighting off covid has returned and I am counting that as a marker of improved health. I'm going to try to add a couple of kgs more as everyone in my team (but my mum in particular) says it would be healthier. I'm happy to be a 'normal' weight again and hope this is the first step towards a healthier future. 



On a lighter note, I'm loving all the kitty pictures that have been posted! They've really brought a smile to my face! 

Here's to this great community and finding little things to be grateful for amidst the mad ride that is life!


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> The reason I could keep the lambie is that it’s the same color as the 10c - which IMO is the perfect C red!
> 
> I really like the LD but not enough to have it be my staple black bag. That’s why I want to get a super special LD. So, then it would seem like I _should_ get a black C. But for $4k resale for a jumbo SF, I could have almost all I need for a ltd edition Dior. It just doesn’t sit well with me.
> 
> With that quandary, I’ve kicked the decision down the field and focused on jewelry.  I’m having a diamond pendant made (I’ll share pics when it’s done). And, as I mentioned, I’ve gotten a brain virus and suddenly like the Cartier Love bracelets after years of being neutral to negative. I don’t know what happened. I haven’t been on tPF.  My friends don’t wear them. Why do I suddenly like them. Never say never I guess.
> Anyway, I’m waiting because I want to make sure I’ll wear them. I don’t like banging things on my wrist when I write so I’m thinking of getting them for my left hand (I don’t wear a watch). Would that be odd?
> 
> Which ones did you get?  I want a “quiet” stack so I was thinking about getting a regular wg and small 6 diamond wg to go with the Diamond tennis bracelet Mr. S got me birthday before last.
> Then if I’m happy wearing those and because I’m kooky and don’t like to mix metals, I would get a gold pair of regular and small with one pave and one 6 diamond because I’ll never buy a yg diamond tennis bracelet and the two would have to stand on their own.
> 
> But, until I can wear something other than leggings and PJ’s on the regular, I feel a little silly buying anything. You sold your YSL camera???   That has been my go to quarantine bag. LOL!  It’s chic but it didn’t cost much so I don’t have to worry about it. And, surprisingly, it’s stood up to never being babied.
> 
> A C vanity case is a much different and more elevated bag IMO. Not so much a knock about as the YSL. What do you use for I don’t care casual days?
> 
> Please share pics!!!!!


Good idea to pause on the black bag for now.  The LD is hard bag as I loved 2 sizes and couldn’t decide which I liked best.  
Your a true jewelry lover anyway so can’t wait to see pics of pendant. 

I got yg 1 regular and 1 SM. I also got two diamond bangles custom the same size as my loves.  Thinking about adding rg Juc to the mix.   Loves can definitely be worn on your left hand.  I’m a lefty and wear them on my non dominant right arm and they don’t get banged up or move around that much.    The  wg w/o diamonds looks like grey metal as it  isn’t rhodium plated and wg with diamonds is so they won’t match.  I heard on Cartier thread that you can pay extra to have it dipped.  Just something to think about.
I wear them all the time and it makes me feel better actually to have something I’m using.  I put on my new studs that I got in June as well.  Literally need something shiny to keep me sane during this past year.  
I definitely think you could mix metals and it work well especially if your getting the pave love which is beautiful.  
Go check out the Cartier thread to see all great combinations. 

Yes the YSL camera bag had to go.  It was super casual bag and I loved it but it irritated me that I was constantly feeling like I needed small chanel for my more polished casual looks. Also chanel vanity case was black and couldn’t justify two small black Lambskin crossbody bags.   I have my crap in my workhorse LV whenever I do leave the house which isn’t often. I did get new lv crossbody for Christmas that   I could use


----------



## missie1

BowieFan1971 said:


> No, it would not be odd to wear bracelets on your left wrist if you don’t wear a watch. I can’t do the watch/bracelet stack, so that is the only way I could wear a bracelet on my left wrist.


I also find the watch bracelet stacks difficult.  I do have one bangle that I occasionally wear with my two watch  but it’s a flex gold bangle so it works


----------



## missie1

Snapped few pics of my flaps when I took them out and discovered that I don’t have more than 2 per brand and in different sizes.  Of course my Chanel flaps being the exception .


----------



## missie1

I’m eyeing this bag out of the new collection.  The color is great and love the lizard handle.  Only wish it was Chevron.   If it’s available after I come off spending ban and evaluate my list it could be welcome addition. Your thoughts


----------



## doni

jblended said:


> I'm not going to quote everyone so as not to clutter up the thread, but thanks to each and every one of you for your kind words, both regarding the losses I've had and my return to job hunting. It's amazing having this kind of support and I'm deeply grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's a challenging chapter of my life, to say the least. As I look to join a new workplace, I am acutely aware that there's going to be a reaction to my now disfigured face, as people weigh up if they're comfortable with someone who looks like me representing their firm.
> At the time of my accident, I had already established myself at the job I was in, so whilst everyone was gossiping and mocking my face, nobody doubted that I was a good employee and thus, I was able to tune out the gossip and I never felt at risk of losing my job.
> Joining a new company with this new 'look' and having to prove myself to be more than *this* is a hurdle I don't quite know how to get over yet.
> I'm internally feeling confident, knowing my face has little to do with my ability to carry out _any_ job, and I'm just hoping my personality and zeal will compensate for the exterior flaws that others are so quick to judge. I just need someone to give me a chance.
> Still, it's a concern that interviewers will not take to my face well, and, as such, it's a source of nervousness as I job hunt; particularly when added onto the reality of a very slow job market that is still bending under the weight of the pandemic.
> Add to that the fact that I'm mentally spiraling downwards as I try to wrap my head around having lost a third of my dearest friends in a single year and... I really feel like I am not coping well with life as a whole.
> I'm looking for another therapist because I worry I may not come out of this dark hole without someone's help.
> Edit to add a little bit of good news:
> My weight has stabilized at 46kgs. So all the crazy weight I lost whilst fighting off covid has returned and I am counting that as a marker of improved health. I'm going to try to add a couple of kgs more as everyone in my team (but my mum in particular) says it would be healthier. I'm happy to be a 'normal' weight again and hope this is the first step towards a healthier future.
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, I'm loving all the kitty pictures that have been posted! They've really brought a smile to my face!
> 
> Here's to this great community and finding little things to be grateful for amidst the mad ride that is life!



Just going to say, I know you say you feel you are in a bleak place and no wonder, and I encourage you looking for a therapist, because it never makes sense not to get as much help as we can. But from your messages I always get a feeling of positivity and determination. I feel that is what you are made of and what will carry you through and that you will be fine.


----------



## doni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4967624
> 
> Oh yeah my D&D pyjamas arrived. These are the long ones and I got the shorts set in the navy print. They are nice, but run small.


I got these exact ones for my friend who is going through breast cancer surgery this week! They are arriving today.
Glad I got her an M after hesitating, as she has a long torso. They don‘t run small on me at all!
The short set has a longer shirt that runs big on me, it’s like a dress


----------



## doni

Jereni said:


> @doni haha yeah I grew up with wall to wall carpet in a bathroom and while I’m not into it now, I do tend to want lots of fluffy floor mats everywhere because ugh, tile is COLD.



Two words: floor heating 


missie1 said:


> Snapped few pics of my flaps when I took them out and discovered that I don’t have more than 2 per brand and in different sizes.  Of course my Chanel flaps being the exception .



I love your color palette! If you ever feel you have too many Chanel flaps and you want to get rid of that denim one... I am here


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> Just going to say, I know you say you feel you are in a bleak place and no wonder, and I encourage you looking for a therapist, because it never makes sense not to get as much help as we can. But from your messages I always get a feeling of positivity and determination. I feel that is what you are made of and what will carry you through and that you will be fine.


I cannot express how much this means to me! Thank you so much for your kindness! 


doni said:


> I got these exact ones for my friend who is going through breast cancer surgery this week!


I wish your friend an easy surgery and smooth recovery. I'd like to recommend something small that might help her feel more comfortable in that first month post-op. I bought this for my friend who had a double mastectomy due to cancer, and had surgical drains in place following the surgery. It helped her sleep more comfortably upright (to help reduce the post-op swelling), prevented her from rolling onto her sides when she was sleeping, and allowed her to position the surgical drains in a way that did not pull on the tubes and cause pain.
Following her good experience with it, I bought myself one after the multiple surgeries on my face and back following my accident, and it really made it easier for me to sleep in an upright position for the first 6 months after my operations.
In fact, I still use mine when I'm reading in bed. 
Bed rest pillow
The brand I got is no longer available, so I linked to the first one that came up in a search. But there are a bunch of different options at different price points to consider.


----------



## Hazzelnut

jblended said:


> I'm not going to quote everyone so as not to clutter up the thread, but thanks to each and every one of you for your kind words, both regarding the losses I've had and my return to job hunting. It's amazing having this kind of support and I'm deeply grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's a challenging chapter of my life, to say the least. As I look to join a new workplace, I am acutely aware that there's going to be a reaction to my now disfigured face, as people weigh up if they're comfortable with someone who looks like me representing their firm.
> At the time of my accident, I had already established myself at the job I was in, so whilst everyone was gossiping and mocking my face, nobody doubted that I was a good employee and thus, I was able to tune out the gossip and I never felt at risk of losing my job.
> Joining a new company with this new 'look' and having to prove myself to be more than *this* is a hurdle I don't quite know how to get over yet.
> I'm internally feeling confident, knowing my face has little to do with my ability to carry out _any_ job, and I'm just hoping my personality and zeal will compensate for the exterior flaws that others are so quick to judge. I just need someone to give me a chance.
> Still, it's a concern that interviewers will not take to my face well, and, as such, it's a source of nervousness as I job hunt; particularly when added onto the reality of a very slow job market that is still bending under the weight of the pandemic.
> Add to that the fact that I'm mentally spiraling downwards as I try to wrap my head around having lost a third of my dearest friends in a single year and... I really feel like I am not coping well with life as a whole.
> I'm looking for another therapist because I worry I may not come out of this dark hole without someone's help.
> Edit to add a little bit of good news:
> My weight has stabilized at 46kgs. So all the crazy weight I lost whilst fighting off covid has returned and I am counting that as a marker of improved health. I'm going to try to add a couple of kgs more as everyone in my team (but my mum in particular) says it would be healthier. I'm happy to be a 'normal' weight again and hope this is the first step towards a healthier future.
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, I'm loving all the kitty pictures that have been posted! They've really brought a smile to my face!
> 
> Here's to this great community and finding little things to be grateful for amidst the mad ride that is life!



Sending you so many hugs and love!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ll have to see if I can find dilis here. I looooove anchovies so they sound super yummy!
> 
> I love veggies but I’m NOT a cauliflower fan. When people do low carb recipe substitutes with it (mashed “potatoes”, pizza crust, etc.) it’s all I can do not to make the yuck mouth face.  So, I was happily surprised when I tried cauliflower rice. I can’t tell the difference between it and white rice! I was almost tempted to try to use it for sushi and thought I shouldn’t push my luck.  But, give cauliflower rice it a try.
> 
> Here is my Dionysus - small in navy. It’s perfect for me because I didn’t have a navy bag and despite it’s small size, it still fits my phone and sunglasses (absolute requirements for me.) I just got her in October 2021 and sadly I’ve only worn her twice.
> View attachment 4968459


This is gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4968513
> 
> Went for a drive earlier today and enjoyed taking out my Coco Handle.  Also enjoying the scent of Chanel Gardenia today!


So chic!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> Snapped few pics of my flaps when I took them out and discovered that I don’t have more than 2 per brand and in different sizes.  Of course my Chanel flaps being the exception .


What a beautiful rainbow of bags.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> My 16 year old girl, Jett, laying right next to me as I post....queen of all she surveys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968440
> View attachment 4968443
> View attachment 4968444
> View attachment 4968445


Great pix! I loooooove the soothing colors of your wall and linens. And the red "throne" pillow for Jett!


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> What a beautiful rainbow of bags.


Thanks DC,

you know how I love colored bags


----------



## missie1

doni said:


> Two words: floor heating
> 
> 
> I love your color palette! If you ever feel you have too many Chanel flaps and you want to get rid of that denim one... I am here


Thanks so much.  The denim one is so fun isn’t.   I got it in March last year right before shutdown so hasn’t been out yet.


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Great pix! I loooooove the soothing colors of your wall and linens. And the red "throne" pillow for Jett!


Thanks! It is monochromatic blue with red accents. Blue is restful and my DH’s fave color, red is mine. Took these this morning...too bad it is dark and rainy this morning. When the sun is out, this room glows!


----------



## doni

More bags said:


> I believe we chatted about the Celine Classic strap last year? Darn it, you already have a Trio, that was one I was going to mention. Sorry to hear the leather peeled off with a scratch. I think you could do two small crossbody bags, one more casual (mini Evelyne, Loewe Puzzle?) and one more dressy/polished (mini Bolide, mini Roulis?) Best wishes with your decisions, it sounds like it could be fun exploring options!



That dreadful strap...
Thanks for this message, this is exactly how I have to look at it, 2 crossbody bags, one casual, one with dress up potential.
The mini Roulis is also such a good suggestion. I also always think of the Roulis as a shoulder bag, but of course in the mini size it is a perfect crossbody!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> I'm not going to quote everyone so as not to clutter up the thread, but thanks to each and every one of you for your kind words, both regarding the losses I've had and my return to job hunting. It's amazing having this kind of support and I'm deeply grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's a challenging chapter of my life, to say the least. As I look to join a new workplace, I am acutely aware that there's going to be a reaction to my now disfigured face, as people weigh up if they're comfortable with someone who looks like me representing their firm.
> At the time of my accident, I had already established myself at the job I was in, so whilst everyone was gossiping and mocking my face, nobody doubted that I was a good employee and thus, I was able to tune out the gossip and I never felt at risk of losing my job.
> Joining a new company with this new 'look' and having to prove myself to be more than *this* is a hurdle I don't quite know how to get over yet.
> I'm internally feeling confident, knowing my face has little to do with my ability to carry out _any_ job, and I'm just hoping my personality and zeal will compensate for the exterior flaws that others are so quick to judge. I just need someone to give me a chance.
> Still, it's a concern that interviewers will not take to my face well, and, as such, it's a source of nervousness as I job hunt; particularly when added onto the reality of a very slow job market that is still bending under the weight of the pandemic.
> Add to that the fact that I'm mentally spiraling downwards as I try to wrap my head around having lost a third of my dearest friends in a single year and... I really feel like I am not coping well with life as a whole.
> I'm looking for another therapist because I worry I may not come out of this dark hole without someone's help.
> Edit to add a little bit of good news:
> My weight has stabilized at 46kgs. So all the crazy weight I lost whilst fighting off covid has returned and I am counting that as a marker of improved health. I'm going to try to add a couple of kgs more as everyone in my team (but my mum in particular) says it would be healthier. I'm happy to be a 'normal' weight again and hope this is the first step towards a healthier future.
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, I'm loving all the kitty pictures that have been posted! They've really brought a smile to my face!
> 
> Here's to this great community and finding little things to be grateful for amidst the mad ride that is life!


I hope you get a job where you will be comfortable and happy.  In the office, I am part of a panel that interviews applicants.  While “looks” draw attention, it is more about how the interviewers feel about the responses - honest, intelligent, etc.

In the workplace itself there’s really no guarantee about how each individual employee will react, and, also depends on company culture.  So I think it’s not about you, but them.  Never feel bad about yourself!
Happy to hear of your improved health!



BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! It is monochromatic blue with red accents. Blue is restful and my DH’s fave color, red is mine. Took these this morning...too bad it is dark and rainy this morning. When the sun is out, this room glows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969171
> View attachment 4969172
> View attachment 4969173


Lovely room!!
Aligned to the discussion on flooring, I have some ongoing repairs in the house, and it’s dusty all the time.  What more if I have my ordinary tiles downstairs replaced by better tiles!  This is what’s turning me off from home improvements!  Btw, in my country, it is more often the case that living rooms/dining rooms/kitchens are with tile (e.g. granite, ceramic, etc.) flooring and it is the bedrooms that have wood flooring.


----------



## Sparkletastic

jblended said:


> I'm not going to quote everyone so as not to clutter up the thread, but thanks to each and every one of you for your kind words, both regarding the losses I've had and my return to job hunting. It's amazing having this kind of support and I'm deeply grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's a challenging chapter of my life, to say the least. As I look to join a new workplace, I am acutely aware that there's going to be a reaction to my now disfigured face, as people weigh up if they're comfortable with someone who looks like me representing their firm.
> At the time of my accident, I had already established myself at the job I was in, so whilst everyone was gossiping and mocking my face, nobody doubted that I was a good employee and thus, I was able to tune out the gossip and I never felt at risk of losing my job.
> Joining a new company with this new 'look' and having to prove myself to be more than *this* is a hurdle I don't quite know how to get over yet.
> I'm internally feeling confident, knowing my face has little to do with my ability to carry out _any_ job, and I'm just hoping my personality and zeal will compensate for the exterior flaws that others are so quick to judge. I just need someone to give me a chance.
> Still, it's a concern that interviewers will not take to my face well, and, as such, it's a source of nervousness as I job hunt; particularly when added onto the reality of a very slow job market that is still bending under the weight of the pandemic.
> Add to that the fact that I'm mentally spiraling downwards as I try to wrap my head around having lost a third of my dearest friends in a single year and... I really feel like I am not coping well with life as a whole.
> I'm looking for another therapist because I worry I may not come out of this dark hole without someone's help.
> Edit to add a little bit of good news:
> My weight has stabilized at 46kgs. So all the crazy weight I lost whilst fighting off covid has returned and I am counting that as a marker of improved health. I'm going to try to add a couple of kgs more as everyone in my team (but my mum in particular) says it would be healthier. I'm happy to be a 'normal' weight again and hope this is the first step towards a healthier future.
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, I'm loving all the kitty pictures that have been posted! They've really brought a smile to my face!
> 
> Here's to this great community and finding little things to be grateful for amidst the mad ride that is life!


I’m so sorry you are struggling with this apprehension. Interviewing under the “best” of circumstances is nerve wracking. So, I can understand how you have additional apprehension. I’m sending you even more hugs.

I’ve interviewed people for 2 decades now and their look only mattered in that they needed to be professional.  Nothing messy, too casual, etc. Competence, energy and bright positivity carry the day. I’m sure you have those in spades!





missie1 said:


> Good idea to pause on the black bag for now.  The LD is hard bag as I loved 2 sizes and couldn’t decide which I liked best.
> Your a true jewelry lover anyway so can’t wait to see pics of pendant.
> 
> I got yg 1 regular and 1 SM. I also got two diamond bangles custom the same size as my loves.  Thinking about adding rg Juc to the mix.   Loves can definitely be worn on your left hand.  I’m a lefty and wear them on my non dominant right arm and they don’t get banged up or move around that much.    The  wg w/o diamonds looks like grey metal as it  isn’t rhodium plated and wg with diamonds is so they won’t match.  I heard on Cartier thread that you can pay extra to have it dipped.  Just something to think about.
> I wear them all the time and it makes me feel better actually to have something I’m using.  I put on my new studs that I got in June as well.  Literally need something shiny to keep me sane during this past year.
> I definitely think you could mix metals and it work well especially if your getting the pave love which is beautiful.
> Go check out the Cartier thread to see all great combinations.
> 
> Yes the YSL camera bag had to go.  It was super casual bag and I loved it but it irritated me that I was constantly feeling like I needed small chanel for my more polished casual looks. Also chanel vanity case was black and couldn’t justify two small black Lambskin crossbody bags.   I have my crap in my workhorse LV whenever I do leave the house which isn’t often. I did get new lv crossbody for Christmas that   I could use


The yg bracelets are pretty but I wear wg most of the time and would like them to coordinate. I did read that the wg can be dipped so that’s the route I’d go. I’m tempted to get a knock off set in stainless steel (not fake, inspired) to wear to be sure  I want something hard on my wrist all the time. I don’t notice my diamond tennis bracelets. But I worry something jangling and bangling may get on my nerves.


missie1 said:


> I’m eyeing this bag out of the new collection.  The color is great and love the lizard handle.  Only wish it was Chevron.   If it’s available after I come off spending ban and evaluate my list it could be welcome addition. Your thoughts


That bag is adorable. But, it seems to be very close in color to one of your flaps. Would you get enough use out of both?[/QUOTE]


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Question for you all regarding your closets. Clothes hangers. Do any of you have a type you love? I'm considering these chunky lucite hangers, I found a seller with 38 for under twenty dollars each including shipping and it seems a worthwhile splurge for every day luxury :
	

		
			
		

		
	




What type do you guys use and love?


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> I'm not going to quote everyone so as not to clutter up the thread, but thanks to each and every one of you for your kind words, both regarding the losses I've had and my return to job hunting. It's amazing having this kind of support and I'm deeply grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's a challenging chapter of my life, to say the least. As I look to join a new workplace, I am acutely aware that there's going to be a reaction to my now disfigured face, as people weigh up if they're comfortable with someone who looks like me representing their firm.
> At the time of my accident, I had already established myself at the job I was in, so whilst everyone was gossiping and mocking my face, nobody doubted that I was a good employee and thus, I was able to tune out the gossip and I never felt at risk of losing my job.
> Joining a new company with this new 'look' and having to prove myself to be more than *this* is a hurdle I don't quite know how to get over yet.
> I'm internally feeling confident, knowing my face has little to do with my ability to carry out _any_ job, and I'm just hoping my personality and zeal will compensate for the exterior flaws that others are so quick to judge. I just need someone to give me a chance.
> Still, it's a concern that interviewers will not take to my face well, and, as such, it's a source of nervousness as I job hunt; particularly when added onto the reality of a very slow job market that is still bending under the weight of the pandemic.
> Add to that the fact that I'm mentally spiraling downwards as I try to wrap my head around having lost a third of my dearest friends in a single year and... I really feel like I am not coping well with life as a whole.
> I'm looking for another therapist because I worry I may not come out of this dark hole without someone's help.
> Edit to add a little bit of good news:
> My weight has stabilized at 46kgs. So all the crazy weight I lost whilst fighting off covid has returned and I am counting that as a marker of improved health. I'm going to try to add a couple of kgs more as everyone in my team (but my mum in particular) says it would be healthier. I'm happy to be a 'normal' weight again and hope this is the first step towards a healthier future.
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, I'm loving all the kitty pictures that have been posted! They've really brought a smile to my face!
> 
> Here's to this great community and finding little things to be grateful for amidst the mad ride that is life!


You know, you— of all of us— can benefit the most from the power of a great bag! A great bag can make you feel pulled together and powerful. It is a punctuation for your whole look. And it doesn’t care if you are having a bad hair day, gained or lost a few pounds, have expression lines or less than perfect features. It still looks great and makes you look great. It is your shield, your talisman.

When you interview, whether in person, over thephone or virtually, take that one bag you love, that expresses you, that makes you feel pulled together and confident and rock it for all you got! Soooo much more chic than a lucky rabbit’s foot. No one has to give you validation or acceptance...it is already yours. Take it, claim it, run with it.

Great big hugs and lots of them!!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! It is monochromatic blue with red accents. Blue is restful and my DH’s fave color, red is mine. Took these this morning...too bad it is dark and rainy this morning. When the sun is out, this room glows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969171
> View attachment 4969172
> View attachment 4969173



Love that flooring!


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so sorry you are struggling with this apprehension. Interviewing under the “best” of circumstances is nerve wracking. So, I can understand how you have additional apprehension. I’m sending you even more hugs.
> 
> I’ve interviewed people for 2 decades now and their look only mattered in that they needed to be professional.  Nothing messy, too casual, etc. Competence, energy and bright positivity carry the day. I’m sure you have those in spades!The yg bracelets are pretty but I wear wg most of the time and would like them to coordinate. I did read that the wg can be dipped so that’s the route I’d go. I’m tempted to get a knock off set in stainless steel (not fake, inspired) to wear to be sure  I want something hard on my wrist all the time. I don’t notice my diamond tennis bracelets. But I worry something jangling and bangling may get on my nerves.
> That bag is adorable. But, it seems to be very close in color to one of your flaps. Would you get enough use out of both?


[/QUOTE]
You should get a tester pair. Truthfully they don’t move much and after few days never even feel them.  I got size 17 which fits and isn’t lose and sliding all up and down my arm.  That would annoy me.  
I would probably sale the Fendi Kan I if I get this


----------



## missie1

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Question for you all regarding your closets. Clothes hangers. Do any of you have a type you love? I'm considering these chunky lucite hangers, I found a seller with 38 for under twenty dollars each including shipping and it seems a worthwhile splurge for every day luxury :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969231
> 
> 
> What type do you guys use and love?


Those will take up too much space in the Ikea Pacs you are considering.  I switched to slim velvet hangers and gained so much more space in my Pacs.


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> I’m eyeing this bag out of the new collection.  The color is great and love the lizard handle.  Only wish it was Chevron.   If it’s available after I come off spending ban and evaluate my list it could be welcome addition. Your thoughts


If you want chevron, wait for that! I thought I’ve seen this bag in chevron before. . . I do like top handle bags and clutches as per  @doni ’s rationale: Less interference with clothes.
@jblended, I just read your post above! We are here for you! Hugs
@BowieFan1971, I love your bedroom! Love the soothing colors and the surround of trees.
@SouthernPurseGal, like @missie1,  I prefer slim velvet hangers too. And I am always fighting for more space. In the second apartment, we’re converting the second master into a dressing room (the two masters  will be renovated into master bedroom suite with dressing room and his and her bathrooms). I’m hoping to have at least 2.5x the closet space, so I might do wooden hangers there. The molded shape would be better for RTW jacket and dress shoulders. (DH has always had molded wooden hangers for his sports coats to preserve the shoulder). I think lucite hangers would be noisy, slippery, prone to breakage

Edit: @SouthernPurseGal , I mean this in the best TPF sister way, so I hope I don’t offend. at the rate we all shop on this thread and others, I sincerely believe you will need more than 40 hangers. And there will be occasions where you might want a triangle bottom hanger to hold, pants or something else, even if you have a dedicated skirt and pant section.  If the seller has more of these hangers in stock, or you don’t mind not matching ( this is the one area in life where I perhaps match) and if there are coordinating (even if not matching ) pants and skirt hangers somewhere. . . Then you’re all set. You don’t need the velvet ones, just ones where you can easily purchase more. Closet systems ads always look fantastic bc there is 4 inches of empty space surrounding each hanger, but we are TPF. That space won’t last long. Even in a bedroom conversion, you’ll need a wall or more for vanity, shoes bags and sundries Which will also cut down hanging space

s*eriously, if you adore the lucite hangers and feel that they will complete your vision of the dressing room, that’s definitive And it will look amazing*! 

@Sparkletastic, agree with @missie1 re the tester pair.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I will have a bedroom sized closet with the intention of having around 40 hangers spaced 4-6" apart so I can clearly see each item, and they won't then bang into each other .  And these seem large and wide enough to prevent items slipping off.

All that said, you guys still vote velvet hangers with metal hooks?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

@missie1 & @880 - I think you’re right. Since I haven’t had a life long love of the Cartier bracelets, I’ll get testers. Surprisingly Amazon has stainless steel knockoffs for $20.

With the quarantine I can wear them around the house for a few weeks and not worry about wearing them in public where someone might think I was supporting fakes / criminals.

@missie1 - I would keep the Fendi because it’s a different look and get the new C in a different color. Unless beige is your go to neutral (like black is for me) I really think you’ll cannibalize usage. And (except for we purse hounds) I don’t think many people will see a difference between the two when you wear them.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Question for you all regarding your closets. Clothes hangers. Do any of you have a type you love? I'm considering these chunky lucite hangers, I found a seller with 38 for under twenty dollars each including shipping and it seems a worthwhile splurge for every day luxury :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969231
> 
> 
> What type do you guys use and love?


Those are pretty. For your big closet I think they would look pretty. I just bought fifty of the thin velvet ones in a medium gray with silver hardware. I have a small closet and it gave me a lot more room, compared with the fat white ones I had before.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> Absolutely stunning photo. I love your black coco Handle. We’re bag sisters, I have one in burgundy.


Thank you! I've seen pics of your burgundy Coco Handle and absolutely love it!  In fact, originally, I wanted a burgundy one, but they were not available when I purchased, and anyway, I also love black bags, so I went with black.


missie1 said:


> Snapped few pics of my flaps when I took them out and discovered that I don’t have more than 2 per brand and in different sizes.  Of course my Chanel flaps being the exception .


What a lovely collection of flap bags! Thanks for sharing!
Regarding the Coco Handle you're considering, I think it's beautiful but if you prefer chevron, it's probably better to wait.


dcooney4 said:


> So chic!


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve asked these questions before but we have a lot of new people and the answers are always fun and insightful

What is your favorite bag and why?
What is your least favorite bag and why do you keep it? 
Please share photos, stories, anecdotes - anything that makes your love (or hate) come alive. 

I’ll start. My favorite bag is my silver microcannage Diorama. I bought
this bag in Paris during the Mommy/ daughter girls’ trip we gave DD (mini me) for her graduation. I *adore* the bag and wear it to death. _I’m shocked it’s held up so well. It literally looks new._ Plus, it has such happy memories of the two of us enjoying Europe prior to her launching into the world. 



My least favorite bag is my Fendi By the Way only because it’s black and fairly simple / classic in design so there isn’t any “ooomph”. That being said, it also has fond memories because I bought it the last time I was in Rome and went back 3 times to look at it before I bought. LOL! _Gawd, I miss travel _ But, this bag was the best purchase I’ve made because it’a a true work horse. I use it constantly as an I don’t care bag / I don’t want to show brands bag / I need to haul a bunch of stuff bag. So, it’s my least favorite but still much valued.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Share your bags, pictures and stories!


----------



## keodi

doni said:


> This made me laugh but... what’s the difference between pantyhose and tights?? I thought there were the same thing...


lol! I also thought the same!


papertiger said:


> Another dust allergy sufferer here, I've had it all my life. At least I'm not as bad as my aunt. The most important thing for me is to not have carpets throughout, and if there is wall to wall carpet (house in Scotland) ultra low-pile. My Henry vacuum cleaner is my domestic best fiend LOL.
> 
> So as planned I bought a new SLG this month, another Clavi.  I could have bought black Box last month from France (as @momasaurus pointed out) but I think this Swift BM/JdN verso Sailor's Tattoo is of a more fitting with more of my daily bags. Smart casual rather than perfectly formal.
> 
> It's not the bright, bright I thought I'd choose either, but I couldn't let this little mermaid get away and knew I'd regret not getting one if they all sold out. It was about £20 more than a month ago, but going in to H NBS would cost me that in a train ticket anyway and h.com don't charge for shipping.
> 
> Bambou Calvi holds my CCs (easy to find) and the Bleu Nuit holds my business cards (which are printed on a green matte card as close to Bambou as I could find). I thought it'd be the other way around at first, but the green looks so nice next to the 'sunny' yellow. Sun, sea and lush vegetation all at once. I may switch around at some point. Right now, very happy with both.
> 
> View attachment 4966872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966873


These are lovely congratulations   


880 said:


> i would feel terribly about it, but sometimes we have no choice. Basically all you can do is remind yourself that people are basically good underneath and some could be open to dialogue once you get to know them. In the meantime, you have us.
> 
> not to trivialize it, *but I started on TPF bc I had no friends IRL that care about bags and jewelry and other stuff. I still don’t, so I would never discuss it with them.*


Great advice @880  same here, TPF are my friends that are into bags and jewelry as I am, as I don't have friends in real life that care about that stuff.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> *Oh* and we are finally under contract!!!!!
> 
> _The following is just a mental happy dance about the master closet:_
> 
> View attachment 4967062
> 
> 
> Just look at the size of that walk-in with a window! With just $1500 worth of Ikea Pax walk in organizing closets installed you can morph it into my dream closet that would be like this on one side(except the shelves would be lit) :
> View attachment 4967073
> 
> And this on the other(except I'm not sure I want doors) :
> View attachment 4967074
> 
> But obviously since my walk in is not a full height room at the sides near the wall so I would have these modular closets configured into a shorter but wider shape To match my room's dimensions. But the style would be the same. A vanity station at the window is a must. With a mirror to apply makeup in natural light. And we will have dark wood floors and I would want a ridiculously girly chandelier like in the first pic and a fluffy white rug in the center and a trifold mirror when you first walk in, off to the right . And a cute and comfy chair on theme ( princess baroque) when you first walk in off to the left . So someone could make themselves comfortable while they help you select an outfit. And a large soft (Velvety chenille jacquard upholstered) Ottoman in the center. And sound design in the master bath and adjacent closet. Luckily my husband is, in his off hours, an audiophile and sound technician.


 Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you! I can't wait to see your finished closet!


missie1 said:


> Purse and Perfumes ,
> *I am so guilty of  buying the same bag in multiples.  As long as it’s a different color I will purchase.*   I’m a flap girl so everything I buy is always the flap version lol


Same!


JenJBS said:


> LOL. Yep, gotta be careful who your friends are!
> 
> Here it is. Forgive the Kipling photo bomb. How dare I pay attention to the ring, rather than him?!?!?
> 
> View attachment 4967619


Beautiful ring! that kitty is so cute!


whateve said:


> I feel the same about tights vs pantyhose.
> I love green and blue together too. I have a green bag that sometimes I wear with a blue strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967696


I love the colours of this bag!


jblended said:


> *I'm struggling to catch up on all the posts!*
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal Congrats on the home! Can't wait to see your transformed closet.
> 
> @dcooney4 I adore that MZ wallace! Glad you didn't wait any longer to use it.
> 
> @papertiger Congrats on the gorgeous Calvi! It's absolutely lovely!
> 
> @Sparkletastic So happy to see you back to regular posting.
> 
> @Hazzelnut Love that you're going for more drives. It's a good way to refresh. Gorgeous bag.
> 
> @JenJBS Your cat has captured my heart! We need more photos!  And I need to check out your showcase to see what you've added.
> 
> @ElainePG I hope you're feeling better and your recovery is going smoothly. Hope to see you back to posting soon.


lol right! I took a 2 day break, and I come back to 12 pages!!


jblended said:


> A lot of chaos in my world right now but I'll keep my post on topic for once!
> I got a call from my regular SA to inform me that her boutique will be closing as they can't sustain themselves with all the lockdowns. I've been buying my bags from there regularly ever since I moved to this city.
> They're giving their regular customers first dibs on clearance items as they start to clear their inventory. I was offered a Hammitt (but in GHW which I already have bags in, so that was an easy No from me); as well as a bag by Les Petits Joueurs, which is a brand I've not tried before.
> The LPJ bag was yellow with a cute lego closure. I was quite tempted by the colour (it's a colour that I don't have and is on my wish list), the great leather, the unique twist on a simple bag design, but in the end I decided to say No to that one, too.
> As much as I like my quirky bags, this one felt like I'd tire of it _very_ quickly. There's quirky and there's straight up childish and this one felt like the latter. It looked a bit like something one could pick up at Claire's.
> I don't know if it's a popular brand on the forums and do wonder if I'll regret the decision down the line because the quality seemed to be really good, but for now I think I've done the right thing.
> I'm going to miss the boutique. My SA was awesome and always notified me of Hammitt sales before they were officially announced. We had great rapport and I really do hope she lands on her feet. A lot of businesses just can't sustain in these conditions and I really feel for everyone involved.
> 
> I also made an unexpected decision with regards to another bag. I had previously posted my Halston clutches and raved about them. They're amongst my favourite bags in my collection and I'm always on the hunt for another. Well, another turned up in a great colour! This one is a more difficult choice and I have to think harder about it. I adore these bags but I already own 2 of them.
> 
> On the one hand, I already know they function very well for me and I would use the new one if I bought it, but I don't usually do multiples of the same bag and think I would rather have variety. There are exceptions though; I have 2 MBMJ Natasha bags because those are my work/office bag, and as I said, 2 of these clutches. I do feel like a 3rd would be superfluous but I'm not sure. I might actually kick myself if I don't get it because they're quite difficult to find.
> There's also the knowledge that I can paint one of mine a different colour if I get bored of it, rather than adding yet another bag to my large collection, so that's another reason not to buy.
> Evidently (!!!) *I'm not sure what I'll decide in the end but, I know that I'm not impulsively adding bags to my collection and that's a good thing.*


I agree, a very great thing indeed!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> This is so strange, not shopping on realtor.com for a house all day every day.
> I'm already ordering every houseware for the kitchen in oil slick (rainbow titanium) stainless steel, from forks and spoons to wine glasses and plates and stock pots and pans, spatulas and mixing bowls, coasters and napkin holders...
> View attachment 4968079
> View attachment 4968080
> View attachment 4968081
> View attachment 4968082
> View attachment 4968083
> 
> 
> That way everything matches and everything is shatterproof so the kids can take their cup or plate of snacks poolside and I don't have to worry about broken glass or ceramics.
> View attachment 4968044
> 
> 
> And I'm ordering individual towels to try that look like me and my obsession with rainbow everything, because we will need a huge stash of towels with our home!
> View attachment 4968084
> View attachment 4968085
> View attachment 4968086
> 
> Anyone use Turkish peshtemal towels?
> Love them? Hate them?


I'm loving your furnishing choices! I use Turkish peshtemal towels in the summmer months


JenJBS said:


> Here are a few more pics of Jessie and Kipling.
> 
> View attachment 4968120
> View attachment 4968121
> View attachment 4968122
> View attachment 4968123
> View attachment 4968124


Jessie and Kipling are adorable!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I have fallen in love with coated canvas, so I spent $50 and picked up this vintage Etro. Curious to see how it compares to the canvas on the LVs, Gucci and Fendis I have. The colors in the paisley are so pretty in the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968736


It's a lovely bag!


missie1 said:


> So all this talk about multiple bags in same style inspired me to pull out my flaps and take stock.  I discovered that I need to refine a bit more and add few things.  *I have a Chanel Vanity case coming in few days so I will evaluate once it arrives.*  I sold my ysl Lou Lou camera bag so this is the replacement


Oooh, I can't wait to see!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Question for you all regarding your closets. Clothes hangers. Do any of you have a type you love? I'm considering these chunky lucite hangers, I found a seller with 38 for under twenty dollars each including shipping and it seems a worthwhile splurge for every day luxury :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969231
> 
> 
> What type do you guys use and love?


These will look really nice in your closet, I have a tiny closet and I use plastic white ones..


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve asked these questions before but we have a lot of new people and the answers are always fun and insightful
> 
> What is your favorite bag and why?
> What is your least favorite bag and why do you keep it?
> Please share photos, stories, anecdotes - anything that makes your love (or hate) come alive.
> 
> I’ll start. My favorite bag is my silver microcannage Diorama. I bought
> this bag in Paris during the Mommy/ daughter girls’ trip we gave DD (mini me) for her graduation. I *adore* the bag and wear it to death. _I’m shocked it’s held up so well. It literally looks new._ Plus, it has such happy memories of the two of us enjoying Europe prior to her launching into the world.
> View attachment 4969454
> View attachment 4969453
> 
> My least favorite bag is my Fendi By the Way only because it’s black and fairly simple / classic in design so there isn’t any “ooomph”. That being said, it also has fond memories because I bought it the last time I was in Rome and went back 3 times to look at it before I bought. LOL! _Gawd, I miss travel _ But, this bag was the best purchase I’ve made because it’a a true work horse. I use it constantly as an I don’t care bag / I don’t want to show brands bag / I need to haul a bunch of stuff bag. So, it’s my least favorite but still much valued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969456
> 
> Share your bags, pictures and stories!




I love the look of the Fendi, By The Way. We all need a workhorse bag. Can I ask what size this is?


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> Beautiful ring! that kitty is so cute!
> Jessie and Kipling are adorable!



Thank you!     They have captured my heart.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve asked these questions before but we have a lot of new people and the answers are always fun and insightful
> 
> What is your favorite bag and why?
> What is your least favorite bag and why do you keep it?
> Please share photos, stories, anecdotes - anything that makes your love (or hate) come alive.
> 
> I’ll start. My favorite bag is my silver microcannage Diorama. I bought
> this bag in Paris during the Mommy/ daughter girls’ trip we gave DD (mini me) for her graduation. I *adore* the bag and wear it to death. _I’m shocked it’s held up so well. It literally looks new._ Plus, it has such happy memories of the two of us enjoying Europe prior to her launching into the world.
> View attachment 4969454
> View attachment 4969453
> 
> My least favorite bag is my Fendi By the Way only because it’s black and fairly simple / classic in design so there isn’t any “ooomph”. That being said, it also has fond memories because I bought it the last time I was in Rome and went back 3 times to look at it before I bought. LOL! _Gawd, I miss travel _ But, this bag was the best purchase I’ve made because it’a a true work horse. I use it constantly as an I don’t care bag / I don’t want to show brands bag / I need to haul a bunch of stuff bag. So, it’s my least favorite but still much valued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969456
> 
> Share your bags, pictures and stories!


I love everything about this post! I love both bags. I  Especially Love your gorgeous family pic! Your DD is so cute!
having seen your photo I think you could rock the different toned gold heels and the gold chanel boy if worn with some attutude ( perhaps a worn t shirt or oversized mens white shirt and distressed denim). . . I no longer have the ability to rock heels (ankle cartilage replacement) and am both height and width challenged, but you look long and lean enough to carry it off.  JMO
i don’t have a grail or favorite bag or a least favorite bag. Every new bag is my favorite. I’m not a practical  person when it comes to bag aesthetics. i was a chanel RTW and then bag person before Hermes, and  the so black chevron and gold and blue metallic reissues (although loved) are least used.

Perhaps my least favorite bags could be defined as placeholders until I find their replacements? A clemence sauge evelyne pm, phw. I determined that PM is the right size after years of wearing GM, but I’m afraid to ruin the light sauge color, so only wear it on a dry spring day (almost never). I did take it out this winter bc I was determined to get more wear, b I may go back to etoupe (even though I found recent year dye batches really muddy, etoupe was practical).

the blue Jean JPG Birkin is almost never worn bc the JPG fringe Kelly is so much more comfy and practical and sits closer to the body. But, it’s my only bright colored H bag, so its a place holder. Plus in my mind, I am really tall and thin and perfect for this bag.

There is the shiny croc chaine d’ancre that I almost never wear bc I prefer matte exotics. Plus ghw, and the combo is very blingy. (But it was bought for 1200 usd (which is less than half the retail price of a matte alligator Calvi? so I don’t want to get rid of it). so placeholder.

I have a more complicated relationship with BV hobos. They’re light and practical, but until they break in, they’re too ‘sticky outie’ in profile, and so only work with less structured clothing (brunello cuchinelli or lululemon yes, chanel RTW, no). (I think I got ‘sticky outie’ from a BV observation from @muchstuff. I weigh them down with stuff in the hopes of breaking them in, but they are remarkably durable and resistant to change.

out of curiosity to see how much space the H bags took up in a braggart display like those lavish closet photos on Pinterest.  (I used two of DHs bags, a 33 evelyne sellier and a 42 ebene sac depeche briefcase as placement holders for my two rescue art bags coming from @docride). Full frontal, the H bags cover four aluminum shelves, but in the usual  normal for me crosswise placement, only one shelf).  Which made me think all of those Pinterest closet pics are a huge waste of space.  The first two pics, same number of bags. The advantage of spreading out into four shelves is that I feel like I should never buy another bag. . . So maybe that’s good.
I thought my grand total number of bags including other brands was 24, but no, it’s  41 if I count a ghurka handpainted striped tote that I forgot to photo. somehow the number crept up. The non H bags, stored crosswise, take up a shelf about half the size of the H shelf, so one and a half shelves of bags sounds a lot better than 41. 

@Sparkletastic, the last pic is the Chanels that I kept (227 gold reissue, choco bar blue metallic reissue and so black chevron reissue mini) plus the H chaine d’ancre (my mom borrowed it and broke the handle, so I attached an evelyne strap). And a silver metallic H clutch that’s too light silver metallic (I’m an anodized silver metallic person, but it was a great price). I love metallics, but Blingy bags tend to go unused. I’ll probably wear them more as I get older ( my mom, who had a much fancier social life, borrowed them, pre covid era. I factor CPW differently for bling. 
Also, belated congrats to your DD summa &loves to shop! 






@Hazzelnut, you’re not silly! Go for the pink! You said it was well priced. You can wear it on your car rides and it will make you smile. It could end up being your most worn bag during covid. And, show us a pic when you get it! Hugs
@keodi, did you get rid of your least favorite bag?


----------



## Hazzelnut

I think I may encouragement / a reality check!

I’ve been lusting over a pre-loved bag since June, and I can’t stop thinking about it.

Pros

It’s unlike anything I owe - i.e. all of my bags are black (and my one rainbow one) and this is pink.
I can imagine it would go with most / all of my wardrobe - mostly because all of my clothes are black.
It’s a good price.
Cons

It’s fabric and I love in Northern Ireland where it rains...a lot.
It has a few very (light) marks on it.

It wouldn’t be an every day or workhorse bag, more a weekend / date night bag. But, I would normally jump on it. But I am trying to be smarter with my decisions.

Am I silly for entertaining the idea though? Eugh. My poor partner has heard me talk about this since June, so in an effort to stop torturing him I would appreciate someone else’s view!


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve asked these questions before but we have a lot of new people and the answers are always fun and insightful
> 
> What is your favorite bag and why?
> What is your least favorite bag and why do you keep it?
> Please share photos, stories, anecdotes - anything that makes your love (or hate) come alive.
> 
> I’ll start. My favorite bag is my silver microcannage Diorama. I bought
> this bag in Paris during the Mommy/ daughter girls’ trip we gave DD (mini me) for her graduation. I *adore* the bag and wear it to death. _I’m shocked it’s held up so well. It literally looks new._ Plus, it has such happy memories of the two of us enjoying Europe prior to her launching into the world.
> View attachment 4969454
> View attachment 4969453
> 
> My least favorite bag is my Fendi By the Way only because it’s black and fairly simple / classic in design so there isn’t any “ooomph”. That being said, it also has fond memories because I bought it the last time I was in Rome and went back 3 times to look at it before I bought. LOL! _Gawd, I miss travel _ But, this bag was the best purchase I’ve made because it’a a true work horse. I use it constantly as an I don’t care bag / I don’t want to show brands bag / I need to haul a bunch of stuff bag. So, it’s my least favorite but still much valued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969456
> 
> Share your bags, pictures and stories!


I love all of your bags! including your least favourite! You and your DD are gorgeous! interestingly, I no longer have a least favourite bag..


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> I love everything about this post! I love both bags. I  Especially Love your gorgeous family pic! Your DD is so cute!
> having seen your photo I think you could rock the different toned gold heels and the gold chanel boy if worn with some attutude ( perhaps a worn t shirt or oversized mens white shirt and distressed denim). . . I no longer have the ability to rock heels (ankle cartilage replacement) and am both height and width challenged, but you look long and lean enough to carry it off.  JMO
> i don’t have a grail or favorite bag or a least favorite bag. Every new bag is my favorite. I’m not a practical  person when it comes to bag aesthetics. However, i was a chanel RTW and then bag person before Hermes, and  the so black chevron and gold and blue metallic reissues are least used.
> 
> Perhaps my least favorite bags could be defined as placeholders until I find their replacements? A clemence sauge evelyne pm, phw. I determined that PM is the right size after years of wearing GM, but I’m afraid to ruin the light sauge color, so only wear it on a dry spring day (almost never). I did take it out this winter bc I was determined to get more wear, b I may go back to etoupe (even though I found recent dye batches really muddy, it was practical).
> 
> Or the shiny croc chaine d’ancre that I almost never wear bc I prefer matte exotics. (But it was bought for 1200 usd, and I don’t want to get rid of it). I guess I have a more complicated relationship with BV hobos. They’re light and practical, but until they break in, they’re too ‘sticky outs’ in profile. (I think I got that phrase from one of TPFer much stuff’s posts.
> 
> out of curiosity to see how much space the H bags took up when displayed like those photos on Pinterest.  (not  including my two rescue art bags coming from @docride), full frontal, they cover four shelves, but in the usual  crosswise placement, only one shelf).  So it will need to be thinned, but I probably will just return them to crosswise position on the top shelf.


 Your exotic sounds delicious. Pics, pics, pics!! 
Do you think your gold and turquoise metallic C’s are little used because they are more attention getting? It took me years before I was comfortable wearing non “quiet” bags anytime, anywhere.

Ooooh! You’ve done a Pinterest-ing to your closet. I’d love to see a photo! 

And, thank you for the compliments. My DD is all of me plus some Aries doggedness packed into a 5’1” tall container and shaken vigorously. We pray daily for whomever becomes her husband.  


Hazzelnut said:


> I think I may encouragement / a reality check!
> 
> I’ve been lusting over a pre-loved bag since June, and I can’t stop thinking about it.
> 
> Pros
> 
> It’s unlike anything I owe - i.e. all of my bags are black (and my one rainbow one) and this is pink.
> I can imagine it would go with most / all of my wardrobe - mostly because all of my clothes are black.
> It’s a good price.
> Cons
> 
> It’s fabric and I love in Northern Ireland where it rains...a lot.
> It has a few very (light) marks on it.
> It wouldn’t be an every day or workhorse bag, more a weekend / date night bag. But, I would normally jump on it. But I am trying to be smarter with my decisions.
> 
> Am I silly for entertaining the idea though? Eugh. My poor partner has heard me talk about this since June, so in an effort to stop torturing him I would appreciate someone else’s view!


The fact that you’ve thought about it since June is a good sign! Anything I’ve lusted over that long has always been the right purchase.

Can you have the bag sent off to be cleaned? If not, are these light stains ones you would have likely gotten anyway? (like bottom corners) Will you wear it enough to justify the cost or is there something else you’d wear more even if you put more money or time searching towards it? 





keodi said:


> I love all of your bags! including your least favourite! You and your DD are gorgeous! interestingly, I no longer have a least favourite bag..


Thanks for the kind comment on DD & me.  It was so much fun to spend that time with her. We spent three weeks seeing sites, eating too much and visiting family in Europe. But, that child wore me out of shopping. She took full advantage of the celebratory mood her dad & I were in and I had to buy an extra suitcase for all the stuff we bought her.  But, she graduated summa cum laude _(shameless mommy brag moment)_ so it’s ok. Lol!

The Fendi is my least favorite but still loved. I spent a lot of time curating my collection so I don’t own anything that doesn’t make me happy. Lots o’ mistakes were sold along the way.

You didn’t mention your favorite bag. Which one holds your heart?


----------



## Sparkletastic

JenJBS said:


> I love the look of the Fendi, By The Way. We all need a workhorse bag. Can I ask what size this is?


Its a large and it holds a TON! I actually wore it two days ago when I ran errands and I shoved a all kinds of things in there like a bag of prescriptions, some nail items I purchased from Utla and even a small water bottle. All on top of what I carry regularly.

I ended up getting a small for DD bc she’s petite and it still holds quite a bit. These really are the perfect workhorse bags.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Sparkletastic said:


> The fact that you’ve thought about it since June is a good sign! Anything I’ve lusted over that long has always been the right purchase.
> 
> Can you have the bag sent off to be cleaned? If not, are these light stains ones you would have likely gotten anyway? (like bottom corners) Will you wear it enough to justify the cost or is there something else you’d wear more even if you put more money or time searching towards it?



Your message gave me the push I needed and I went to purchase and it’s sold    I even looked 10 minutes ago and it was available! Oh well. Clearly wasn’t meant to be!

Now on to find the next bag to obsess over


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> Your exotic sounds delicious. Pics, pics, pics!!
> Do you think your gold and turquoise metallic C’s are little used because they are more attention getting? It took me years before I was comfortable wearing non “quiet” bags anytime, anywhere.
> 
> Ooooh! You’ve done a Pinterest-ing to your closet. I’d love to see a photo!
> 
> And, thank you for the compliments. My DD is all of me plus some Aries doggedness packed into a 5’1” tall container and shaken vigorously. We pray daily for whomever becomes her husband.
> The fact that you’ve thought about it since June is a good sign! Anything I’ve lusted over that long has always been the right purchase.
> 
> Can you have the bag sent off to be cleaned? If not, are these light stains ones you would have likely gotten anyway? (like bottom corners) Will you wear it enough to justify the cost or is there something else you’d wear more even if you put more money or time searching towards it? Thanks for the kind comment on DD & me.  It was so much fun to spend that time with her. We spent three weeks seeing sites, eating too much and visiting family in Europe. *But, that child wore me out of shopping. She took full advantage of the celebratory mood her dad & I were in and I had to buy an extra suitcase for all the stuff we bought her.  But, she graduated summa cum laude (shameless mommy brag moment) so it’s ok.* Lol!
> 
> The Fendi is my least favorite but still loved. I spent a lot of time curating my collection so I don’t own anything that doesn’t make me happy. Lots o’ mistakes were sold along the way.
> 
> You didn’t mention your favorite bag. Which one holds your heart?


Lol! smart girl!   She deserved it! graduating Summa cum laude is great achievement! I would be mommy bragging too. My favourite bag is my Hermes Kelly..


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hazzelnut said:


> Your message gave me the push I needed and I went to purchase and it’s sold    I even looked 10 minutes ago and it was available! Oh well. Clearly wasn’t meant to be!
> 
> Now on to find the next bag to obsess over


Oh no!!!!  I’m sorry. I know how it feels to miss an obsession bag.
Next time, dial us in earlier. We’re happy to push you over the edge or bring you back from the brink.  


keodi said:


> Lol! smart girl!  She deserved it! graduating Summa cum laude is great achievement! I would be mommy bragging too. My favourite bag is my Hermes Kelly..


Pics, pics!

————-
@880 You have caused a commotion. My BFF and I love anchovies so much that we’d marry them.  We’re desperately searching for dilis and haven’t found a source.  We shall not be denied!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve asked these questions before but we have a lot of new people and the answers are always fun and insightful
> 
> What is your favorite bag and why?
> What is your least favorite bag and why do you keep it?
> Please share photos, stories, anecdotes - anything that makes your love (or hate) come alive.
> 
> I’ll start. My favorite bag is my silver microcannage Diorama. I bought
> this bag in Paris during the Mommy/ daughter girls’ trip we gave DD (mini me) for her graduation. I *adore* the bag and wear it to death. _I’m shocked it’s held up so well. It literally looks new._ Plus, it has such happy memories of the two of us enjoying Europe prior to her launching into the world.
> View attachment 4969454
> View attachment 4969453
> 
> My least favorite bag is my Fendi By the Way only because it’s black and fairly simple / classic in design so there isn’t any “ooomph”. That being said, it also has fond memories because I bought it the last time I was in Rome and went back 3 times to look at it before I bought. LOL! _Gawd, I miss travel _ But, this bag was the best purchase I’ve made because it’a a true work horse. I use it constantly as an I don’t care bag / I don’t want to show brands bag / I need to haul a bunch of stuff bag. So, it’s my least favorite but still much valued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969456
> 
> Share your bags, pictures and stories!




My favourite bag at the moment is my red New Lock- it´s so soft, so well made, so special (in the extent that I haven´t worn it yet out of sheer fright of harming it.) 



My least favourite bag is the little abro crossbody. I´m only keeping it, because it is extremely practical and sturdy and I might need it one day...  it´s sitting on the doorstep of the shed. (I bought it before I discovered the New Lock range and wore it to run errands for a while. Now the mustard patent New Lock has taken this place.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Hi everyone, sorry, I haven´t been in for a while. We had to go to a family funeral last week- a long trip and a strange experience. Since we are back home I´ve been in a kind of unreal bubble.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Question for you all regarding your closets. Clothes hangers. Do any of you have a type you love? I'm considering these chunky lucite hangers, I found a seller with 38 for under twenty dollars each including shipping and it seems a worthwhile splurge for every day luxury :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969231
> 
> 
> What type do you guys use and love?





missie1 said:


> Those will take up too much space in the Ikea Pacs you are considering.  I switched to slim velvet hangers and gained so much more space in my Pacs.


I was going to say the same thing. I have the slim velvet hangers too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi everyone, sorry, I haven´t been in for a while. We had to go to a family funeral last week- a long trip and a strange experience. Since we are back home I´ve been in a kind of unreal bubble.


I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m sorry for your loss.


Thank-you @Sparkletastic ! I´ll pass it on to my spouse. He lost his Mum. I´m sad, but not hurting as we only had a polite distance relationship. I wasn´t invited to the actual funeral which gave me the opportunity to spend time with my older children. A friend of mine put it like this: "Your MIL gave you the present of the opportunity to see your children." I´m grateful!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi everyone, sorry, I haven´t been in for a while. We had to go to a family funeral last week- a long trip and a strange experience. Since we are back home I´ve been in a kind of unreal bubble.


i am so sorry @cowgirlsboots. Sending you a virtual hug.just read your reply. I’m glad you got to spend time with your grown children and it is truly her loss that she did not extend a closer relationship to her yo7ngest grand child. On a bag related comment, every time I see your red new lock, it appears richer and more lush. It’s gorgeous! You absolutely need to wear it!

@Purses & Perfumes, @Sparkletastic, @More bags,  thank you so much for your kind words! The 32 Prune is now DHs favorite bag too displacing rhe 28 blue Kelly which he used to call the sexiest bag in the world.  @Purses & Perfumes , Fingers crossed that you find yours soon! @More bags, i love the pics of Sofia Coppola and gal Godot in their cuffs. Will post when mine eventually arrives. DHs suggestion was to omit pearls as they distracted from the strong graphic of the maltese cross. I google it, and it appears Gal Godot wore the Tiffany bone cuff in at least two movies https://people.com/style/gal-gadot-passing-jewelry-to-her-daughters/. I haven’t seen the WW movie yet, and I don’t remember the mythology of the cuffs, but I think I wrongly assumed it would be something like VCAs Etruscan cuff made originally for Jackie O. Although i admire tall thin ladies who can pull off two cuffs, the size of my person ans my wallet constrain me. My original dream was the black jade one, but when the Verdura SA explained that you always had to take it off and put it on over a soft surface like your bed, and otherwise be very careful, DH started to laugh hysterically and opine that it wasn’t for me.
Hugs

@keodi, i love your 32 gulliver Kelly! She looks so happy with her twilly handle!

@BowieFan1971, I think, due to covid boredom, I would like to be a colorful pink bag person. I take that back, thirty years ago, when I was. 24, I had a shiny crinkley shell pink fabric soft unstructured bag with some kind of taupe beaded circle handle. It was neither an evening bag nor a day bag. But, it was flirty and summery And somehow matched the makeup precursor to Nars Multi stick  (surely this  could not be thirty years ago!)  I loved it and wore it to death. But, it’s possible I was also literally fifty pounds lighter and wore stretchy skirts and tube tops back then too.

@Sparkletastic,  I wish I could suggest a source for dilis, but I cannot. Although I grew up eating Filipino food, it never occured to me to learn to cook it, especially since a lot is fried crisp and Filipinos do not stint on oil. The dilis that appeared on the breakfast table didn’t appear coated in batter- it was just crispy from stem to stern. They’re so small, they aren’t at all meaty. They’re thin and transluscent like a potato chip.

completely unrelated, there is also a popular Filipino  super processed anchovy junk food. I think in Tagalog it might be called dilis and pusit (I think posit is squid) and it’s often flavored with teriyaki or spicy seasoning. Fishy snack food is not really to my taste, I’m too Americanized. So I’ve never tried it. but anchovy lovers might enjoy it As a curiosity. But, it’s very low brow and processed. . . Nothing like freshly made.. It is nothung at all like Italian fritti or the fish along costa del sol.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve asked these questions before but we have a lot of new people and the answers are always fun and insightful
> 
> What is your favorite bag and why?
> What is your least favorite bag and why do you keep it?
> Please share photos, stories, anecdotes - anything that makes your love (or hate) come alive.
> 
> I’ll start. My favorite bag is my silver microcannage Diorama. I bought
> this bag in Paris during the Mommy/ daughter girls’ trip we gave DD (mini me) for her graduation. I *adore* the bag and wear it to death. _I’m shocked it’s held up so well. It literally looks new._ Plus, it has such happy memories of the two of us enjoying Europe prior to her launching into the world.
> View attachment 4969454
> View attachment 4969453
> 
> My least favorite bag is my Fendi By the Way only because it’s black and fairly simple / classic in design so there isn’t any “ooomph”. That being said, it also has fond memories because I bought it the last time I was in Rome and went back 3 times to look at it before I bought. LOL! _Gawd, I miss travel _ But, this bag was the best purchase I’ve made because it’a a true work horse. I use it constantly as an I don’t care bag / I don’t want to show brands bag / I need to haul a bunch of stuff bag. So, it’s my least favorite but still much valued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969456
> 
> Share your bags, pictures and stories!


What a beautiful family picture!   And how nice that your favorite bag has such wonderful memories attached to it.  It's a stunning bag, and also easy to use.  As you can tell, I love the Diorama, and it's one of my favorite bags!  The Fendi looks like a cool grab and go bag, suitable for many occasions.  
I'm going to mull over your great questions, and get back soon.

@880, I know which bag is my favorite from your collection, LOL.  Your prune Kelly makes my heart flutter for sure!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> i am so sorry @cowgirlsboots. Sending you a virtual hug.just read your reply above. I’m glad you got to spend time with your grown children.


Thank-you @880 ! As I just told Sparkletastic this funeral actually turned out to be a happy occasion for our son and myself as we were not invited to my MIL´s farewell, but had the chance to spend time with my older children. My spouse´s mother and I (and my son, her youngest grandchild) never really connected. We had a distanced polite relationship. She never got over my spouse´s marriage breaking up and him shacking up with me and producing a child out of wedlock on top.


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> I love everything about this post! I love both bags. I  Especially Love your gorgeous family pic! Your DD is so cute!
> having seen your photo I think you could rock the different toned gold heels and the gold chanel boy if worn with some attutude ( perhaps a worn t shirt or oversized mens white shirt and distressed denim). . . I no longer have the ability to rock heels (ankle cartilage replacement) and am both height and width challenged, but you look long and lean enough to carry it off.  JMO
> i don’t have a grail or favorite bag or a least favorite bag. Every new bag is my favorite. I’m not a practical  person when it comes to bag aesthetics. i was a chanel RTW and then bag person before Hermes, and  the so black chevron and gold and blue metallic reissues (although loved) are least used.
> 
> Perhaps my least favorite bags could be defined as placeholders until I find their replacements? A clemence sauge evelyne pm, phw. I determined that PM is the right size after years of wearing GM, but I’m afraid to ruin the light sauge color, so only wear it on a dry spring day (almost never). I did take it out this winter bc I was determined to get more wear, b I may go back to etoupe (even though I found recent year dye batches really muddy, etoupe was practical).
> 
> the blue Jean JPG Birkin is almost never worn bc the JPG fringe Kelly is so much more comfy and practical and sits closer to the body. But, it’s my only bright colored H bag, so its a place holder. Plus in my mind, I am really tall and thin and perfect for this bag.
> 
> There is the shiny croc chaine d’ancre that I almost never wear bc I prefer matte exotics. Plus ghw, and the combo is very blingy. (But it was bought for 1200 usd (which is less than half the retail price of a matte alligator Calvi? so I don’t want to get rid of it). so placeholder.
> 
> I have a more complicated relationship with BV hobos. They’re light and practical, but until they break in, they’re too ‘sticky outie’ in profile, and so only work with less structured clothing (brunello cuchinelli or lululemon yes, chanel RTW, no). (I think I got ‘sticky outie’ from a BV observation from @muchstuff. I weigh them down with stuff in the hopes of breaking them in, but they are remarkably durable and resistant to change.
> 
> out of curiosity to see how much space the H bags took up in a braggart display like those lavish closet photos on Pinterest.  (I used two of DHs bags, a 33 evelyne sellier and a 42 ebene sac depeche briefcase as placement holders for my two rescue art bags coming from @docride). Full frontal, the H bags cover four aluminum shelves, non H three shelves, but in the usual  normal for me crosswise placement, only one shelf).  Which made me think all of those Pinterest closet pics are a huge waste of space. So perhaps the number will need to be thinned, but I probably will just return them to crosswise position on the top shelf. Here are the two pics, same number of bags. The advantage of four shelves is that I feel like I should never buy another bag. . . So maybe that’s good. Total number of bags including other brands is under 30 or 35. Okay 41 if I count a ghurka handpainted striped tote that I forgot to photo. I thought my grand total was 24 bc they were all kept on a shelf and a half crosswisem but  somehow the number crept up. The non H bags, take up a shelf about half the size of the H shelf, so one and a half shelves of bags sounds a lot better than the actual number.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, the last pic is the Chanels that I kept (227 gold reissue, choco bar blue metallic reissue and so black chevron reissue mini) plus the H chaine d’ancre (my mom borrowed it and broke the handle, so I attached an evelyne strap). And a silver metallic H clutch that’s too light and metallic (I’m an anodized silver metallic person, but it was a great price). Yes, they’re a bit blingy on me which is why they go unused. I’ll probably wear them more as I get older ( my mom, who had a much fancier social life, borrowed them, pre covid era. And, congrats to your DD summa &loves to shop!
> View attachment 4969564
> View attachment 4969591
> View attachment 4969636
> View attachment 4969639
> 
> 
> @Hazzelnut, you’re not silly! Go for the pink! You said it was well priced. You can wear it on your car rides and it will make you smile. It could end up being your most worn bag during covid. And, show us a pic when you get it! Hugs
> @keodi, did you get rid of your least favorite bag?


Thanks for updating with pics!! Your Hermès collection is spectacular.


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh no!!!!  I’m sorry. I know how it feels to miss an obsession bag.
> Next time, dial us in earlier. We’re happy to push you over the edge or bring you back from the brink.
> *Pics, pics!*
> 
> ————-
> @880 You have caused a commotion. My BFF and I love anchovies so much that we’d marry them.  We’re desperately searching for dilis and haven’t found a source.  We shall not be denied!!!!


Presenting Ms. kelly 32cm Gulliver leather.


----------



## keodi

880 said:


> I love everything about this post! I love both bags. I  Especially Love your gorgeous family pic! Your DD is so cute!
> having seen your photo I think you could rock the different toned gold heels and the gold chanel boy if worn with some attutude ( perhaps a worn t shirt or oversized mens white shirt and distressed denim). . . I no longer have the ability to rock heels (ankle cartilage replacement) and am both height and width challenged, but you look long and lean enough to carry it off.  JMO
> i don’t have a grail or favorite bag or a least favorite bag. Every new bag is my favorite. I’m not a practical  person when it comes to bag aesthetics. i was a chanel RTW and then bag person before Hermes, and  the so black chevron and gold and blue metallic reissues (although loved) are least used.
> 
> Perhaps my least favorite bags could be defined as placeholders until I find their replacements? A clemence sauge evelyne pm, phw. I determined that PM is the right size after years of wearing GM, but I’m afraid to ruin the light sauge color, so only wear it on a dry spring day (almost never). I did take it out this winter bc I was determined to get more wear, b I may go back to etoupe (even though I found recent year dye batches really muddy, etoupe was practical).
> 
> the blue Jean JPG Birkin is almost never worn bc the JPG fringe Kelly is so much more comfy and practical and sits closer to the body. But, it’s my only bright colored H bag, so its a place holder. Plus in my mind, I am really tall and thin and perfect for this bag.
> 
> There is the shiny croc chaine d’ancre that I almost never wear bc I prefer matte exotics. Plus ghw, and the combo is very blingy. (But it was bought for 1200 usd (which is less than half the retail price of a matte alligator Calvi? so I don’t want to get rid of it). so placeholder.
> 
> I have a more complicated relationship with BV hobos. They’re light and practical, but until they break in, they’re too ‘sticky outie’ in profile, and so only work with less structured clothing (brunello cuchinelli or lululemon yes, chanel RTW, no). (I think I got ‘sticky outie’ from a BV observation from @muchstuff. I weigh them down with stuff in the hopes of breaking them in, but they are remarkably durable and resistant to change.
> 
> out of curiosity to see how much space the H bags took up in a braggart display like those lavish closet photos on Pinterest.  (I used two of DHs bags, a 33 evelyne sellier and a 42 ebene sac depeche briefcase as placement holders for my two rescue art bags coming from @docride). Full frontal, the H bags cover four aluminum shelves, non H three shelves, but in the usual  normal for me crosswise placement, only one shelf).  Which made me think all of those Pinterest closet pics are a huge waste of space. So perhaps the number will need to be thinned, but I probably will just return them to crosswise position on the top shelf. Here are the two pics, same number of bags. The advantage of four shelves is that I feel like I should never buy another bag. . . So maybe that’s good. Total number of bags including other brands is under 30 or 35. Okay 41 if I count a ghurka handpainted striped tote that I forgot to photo. I thought my grand total was 24 bc they were all kept on a shelf and a half crosswisem but  somehow the number crept up. The non H bags, take up a shelf about half the size of the H shelf, so one and a half shelves of bags sounds a lot better than the actual number.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, the last pic is the Chanels that I kept (227 gold reissue, choco bar blue metallic reissue and so black chevron reissue mini) plus the H chaine d’ancre (my mom borrowed it and broke the handle, so I attached an evelyne strap). And a silver metallic H clutch that’s too light and metallic (I’m an anodized silver metallic person, but it was a great price). Yes, they’re a bit blingy on me which is why they go unused. I’ll probably wear them more as I get older ( my mom, who had a much fancier social life, borrowed them, pre covid era. And, congrats to your DD summa &loves to shop!
> View attachment 4969564
> View attachment 4969591
> View attachment 4969636
> View attachment 4969639
> 
> 
> @Hazzelnut, you’re not silly! Go for the pink! You said it was well priced. You can wear it on your car rides and it will make you smile. It could end up being your most worn bag during covid. And, show us a pic when you get it! Hugs
> @keodi, *did you get rid of your least favorite bag?*


 I did. I love your bag displays


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I will have a bedroom sized closet with the intention of having around 40 hangers spaced 4-6" apart so I can clearly see each item, and they won't then bang into each other .  And these seem large and wide enough to prevent items slipping off.
> 
> All that said, you guys still vote velvet hangers with metal hooks?


I look at them and see slippery. I would think something that lets you hook spaghetti or thin straps and is non slip like velvet would be better. Not as sleek looking, but more practical. And I think these could get cracked easier...how easy would they be to replace?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hazzelnut said:


> I think I may encouragement / a reality check!
> 
> I’ve been lusting over a pre-loved bag since June, and I can’t stop thinking about it.
> 
> Pros
> 
> It’s unlike anything I owe - i.e. all of my bags are black (and my one rainbow one) and this is pink.
> I can imagine it would go with most / all of my wardrobe - mostly because all of my clothes are black.
> It’s a good price.
> Cons
> 
> It’s fabric and I love in Northern Ireland where it rains...a lot.
> It has a few very (light) marks on it.
> It wouldn’t be an every day or workhorse bag, more a weekend / date night bag. But, I would normally jump on it. But I am trying to be smarter with my decisions.
> 
> Am I silly for entertaining the idea though? Eugh. My poor partner has heard me talk about this since June, so in an effort to stop torturing him I would appreciate someone else’s view!


The big thing holding me back from saying yes is your statement about it being fabric in your area’s weather. Would you use it because of that? Would you be too afraid to or be severely limited due to how often it rains? It doesn’t matter how good the price is if it will sit in your closet.

And a personal word on pink bags...I thought one would be fun as an accent color, since I don’t wear pink clothes, so I bought a Minkoff mini drawstring bag. Wore it once and felt “off”...I think you either are a pink person or you are not. I discovered I am not.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi everyone, sorry, I haven´t been in for a while. We had to go to a family funeral last week- a long trip and a strange experience. Since we are back home I´ve been in a kind of unreal bubble.


Big hugs. Feel free to vent.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Love this!
> 
> @cheremushki, the beauty of TPF is we understand changing ones mind to fund the next obsession!  i thought you and  @missie1 (@missie1, I love your colorful curated bag pics below) and all would like to see some inspiration for refining (or expanding) the collection (received this in my inbox this am):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The V&A Museum Unpacks Our Obsession with Handbags
> 
> 
> If you think of a bag as just a receptacle for your necessities or as a frivolous seasonal fashion accessory, “Bags: Inside Out,” the capacious and stimulating new show at London’s Victoria and Albert Museum, will make you think again.  By definition, a bag is indeed a container, but it does not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.1stdibs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @doni, the gift of D&D pjs for your friend is so thoughtful. I also loved @jblended recommendation of the pillow for upright sleep. Heated bathroom floor sounds amazing.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, JMO the cartier makes more sense than the CF in black. (I believe that the cost of preloved CFs will eventually go down, but I’m a reissue person which is a relatively more reasonable price point esp. at resale). You have black bags already. as a side note, I was never a chanel boy bag person ever, and suddenly the smaller ones in messed media textile or exotics look cute and fun to me.
> 
> if you would like enablement on the Cartier, the whole point  is you wear it all the time, including with leggings and PJs. (Not only does the nature of the love demand that, but also as per @doni’s advice to wear stuff everywhere, pharmacy, grocery, home) and @missie1 re CPW. I’m not a Cartier bracelet person myself, (love it on others though) or a stack person (don’t like noise), But, the wear all the time argument, and the fact I’ve dreamt of one side I was 18, is finally is making me decide on a custom Verdura cuff. (i was not a jewelry person. and, until 2020, my last jewelry purchase was a Bulgari lucea necklace in 2001).  In order to get back Verdura CPW, I’m planning on wearing it every day, including with my very warm synthetic Amazon sweatpants with the shaggy faux fur on the inside. Cannot wait to see your Diamond pendant!
> 
> agree with @BowieFan1971, re the watch stack conundrum.


Great article - the size of that giant hoop for the skirt! Thanks for sharing it. Your beautiful bag displays are like a boutique - amazing curation to what you love, it’s a gorgeous bag family!  I look forward to seeing your Verdura cuff when it arrives! I love the look of one on each arm as per Sofia Coppola and Coco Chanel and of course Wonder Woman, not sure if hers are Verdura.


jblended said:


> I'm not going to quote everyone so as not to clutter up the thread, but thanks to each and every one of you for your kind words, both regarding the losses I've had and my return to job hunting. It's amazing having this kind of support and I'm deeply grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's a challenging chapter of my life, to say the least. As I look to join a new workplace, I am acutely aware that there's going to be a reaction to my now disfigured face, as people weigh up if they're comfortable with someone who looks like me representing their firm.
> At the time of my accident, I had already established myself at the job I was in, so whilst everyone was gossiping and mocking my face, nobody doubted that I was a good employee and thus, I was able to tune out the gossip and I never felt at risk of losing my job.
> Joining a new company with this new 'look' and having to prove myself to be more than *this* is a hurdle I don't quite know how to get over yet.
> I'm internally feeling confident, knowing my face has little to do with my ability to carry out _any_ job, and I'm just hoping my personality and zeal will compensate for the exterior flaws that others are so quick to judge. I just need someone to give me a chance.
> Still, it's a concern that interviewers will not take to my face well, and, as such, it's a source of nervousness as I job hunt; particularly when added onto the reality of a very slow job market that is still bending under the weight of the pandemic.
> Add to that the fact that I'm mentally spiraling downwards as I try to wrap my head around having lost a third of my dearest friends in a single year and... I really feel like I am not coping well with life as a whole.
> I'm looking for another therapist because I worry I may not come out of this dark hole without someone's help.
> Edit to add a little bit of good news:
> My weight has stabilized at 46kgs. So all the crazy weight I lost whilst fighting off covid has returned and I am counting that as a marker of improved health. I'm going to try to add a couple of kgs more as everyone in my team (but my mum in particular) says it would be healthier. I'm happy to be a 'normal' weight again and hope this is the first step towards a healthier future.
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, I'm loving all the kitty pictures that have been posted! They've really brought a smile to my face!
> 
> Here's to this great community and finding little things to be grateful for amidst the mad ride that is life!


You are strong, courageous and resilient. We are here for you. 


missie1 said:


> Snapped few pics of my flaps when I took them out and discovered that I don’t have more than 2 per brand and in different sizes.  Of course my Chanel flaps being the exception .


Beautiful colours Missie!


missie1 said:


> I’m eyeing this bag out of the new collection.  The color is great and love the lizard handle.  Only wish it was Chevron.   If it’s available after I come off spending ban and evaluate my list it could be welcome addition. Your thoughts


I encourage you to not settle, wait for Chevron.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you! I've seen pics of your burgundy Coco Handle and absolutely love it!  In fact, originally, I wanted a burgundy one, but they were not available when I purchased, and anyway, I also love black bags, so I went with black.
> 
> What a lovely collection of flap bags! Thanks for sharing!
> Regarding the Coco Handle you're considering, I think it's beautiful but if you prefer chevron, it's probably better to wait.
> 
> Thank you!


Thank you so much P&P.  

@Sparkletastic you and you daughter look amazing, what a wonderful trip and great memories! Your bag eye candy - Dionysus, Diorama, By The Way, absolutely stunning.  Summa Cum Laude, definitely proud mama, yay smart and hard working DD!

@SouthernPurseGal re: hangers, I use wooden hangers. I like the visual consistency of matching hangers, whatever you choose.

@BowieFan1971 beautiful, soothing bedroom space. I like your warm, inviting decor.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Hazzelnut said:


> Your message gave me the push I needed and I went to purchase and it’s sold    I even looked 10 minutes ago and it was available! Oh well. Clearly wasn’t meant to be!
> 
> Now on to find the next bag to obsess over


Ack, after all of that time thinking and pondering and then anticipating I am sorry it did not work out. You have a beautiful collection. I hope something even better than the one that got away finds you when the time is right.


cowgirlsboots said:


> My favourite bag at the moment is my red New Lock- it´s so soft, so well made, so special (in the extent that I haven´t worn it yet out of sheer fright of harming it.)
> View attachment 4969647
> 
> 
> My least favourite bag is the little abro crossbody. I´m only keeping it, because it is extremely practical and sturdy and I might need it one day...  it´s sitting on the doorstep of the shed. (I bought it before I discovered the New Lock range and wore it to run errands for a while. Now the mustard patent New Lock has taken this place.)
> 
> View attachment 4969648


I love your trio of New Locks, the red is my favourite.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi everyone, sorry, I haven´t been in for a while. We had to go to a family funeral last week- a long trip and a strange experience. Since we are back home I´ve been in a kind of unreal bubble.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @Sparkletastic ! I´ll pass it on to my spouse. He lost his Mum. I´m sad, but not hurting as we only had a polite distance relationship. I wasn´t invited to the actual funeral which gave me the opportunity to spend time with my older children. A friend of mine put it like this: "Your MIL gave you the present of the opportunity to see your children." I´m grateful!


Sending my condolences on the passing of your MIL. I am glad you got to spend time with your older children. 
Funerals are so challenging right now. My cousin's son (15 years old) passed away on Christmas Eve. She lives in another province, funeral was limited to 30 people attending. I viewed the service online, live streaming. Sending compassion to all families suffering, whether they are close or not. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @880, I know which bag is my favorite from your collection, LOL.  Your prune Kelly makes my heart flutter for sure!


+1, @880 I've seen the modeling pics you've share of this prune Kelly beauty - great choice, it looks amazing on you.  I also adore your Venetas and Reissues.


keodi said:


> Presenting Ms. kelly 32cm Gulliver leather.
> View attachment 4969690
> View attachment 4969691


Your Kelly is delicious keodi.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh no!!!!  I’m sorry. I know how it feels to miss an obsession bag.
> Next time, dial us in earlier. We’re happy to push you over the edge or bring you back from the brink.
> Pics, pics!





BowieFan1971 said:


> The big thing holding me back from saying yes is your statement about it being fabric in your area’s weather. Would you use it because of that? Would you be too afraid to or be severely limited due to how often it rains? It doesn’t matter how good the price is if it will sit in your closet.
> 
> And a personal word on pink bags...I thought one would be fun as an accent color, since I don’t wear pink clothes, so I bought a Minkoff mini drawstring bag. Wore it once and felt “off”...I think you either are a pink person or you are not. I discovered I am not.





More bags said:


> Ack, after all of that time thinking and pondering and then anticipating I am sorry it did not work out. You have a beautiful collection. I hope something even better than the one that got away finds you when the time is right.



Thank you for your help! Raging I missed it, but I’ll comfort myself with if it took me more than six months to decide it might not be for me...

Will definitely share earlier if I find another one!!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi everyone, sorry, I haven´t been in for a while. We had to go to a family funeral last week- a long trip and a strange experience. Since we are back home I´ve been in a kind of unreal bubble.


I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> ————-
> @880 You have caused a commotion. My BFF and I love anchovies so much that we’d marry them.  We’re desperately searching for dilis and haven’t found a source. We shall not be denied!!!!


I was in the grocery store earlier and saw dilis there and thought of taking a photo for you guys.  But, oh well, I did not.  But the really good dilis here are not the ones in the supermarkets.  The ones at the wet markets are normally better.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Ack, after all of that time thinking and pondering and then anticipating I am sorry it did not work out. You have a beautiful collection. I hope something even better than the one that got away finds you when the time is right.
> 
> I love your trio of New Locks, the red is my favourite.
> 
> 
> Sending my condolences on the passing of your MIL. I am glad you got to spend time with your older children.
> Funerals are so challenging right now. My cousin's son (15 years old) passed away on Christmas Eve. She lives in another province, funeral was limited to 30 people attending. I viewed the service online, live streaming. Sending compassion to all families suffering, whether they are close or not.
> 
> +1, @880 I've seen the modeling pics you've share of this prune Kelly beauty - great choice, it looks amazing on you.  I also adore your Venetas and Reissues.
> 
> *Your Kelly is delicious keodi.*


Thank you!


----------



## jblended

Still unable to catch up properly! I feel like I've missed a lot of posts in between 

@880 Your bag closet pics are incredible! 



Sparkletastic said:


> I’ll start. My favorite bag is my silver microcannage Diorama. I bought
> this bag in Paris during the Mommy/ daughter girls’ trip we gave DD (mini me) for her graduation. I *adore* the bag and wear it to death. _I’m shocked it’s held up so well. It literally looks new._ Plus, it has such happy memories of the two of us enjoying Europe prior to her launching into the world.


I LOVE this bag! I always squeal when I see one in the wild, and I cannot believe it was discontinued!
Such a lovely  memory with your DD! You both look so incredible in that photo! 



keodi said:


> interestingly, I no longer have a least favourite bag..


That's awesome! I'm _slowly_ working my way towards not having a least favourite in my own collection.
Your Kelly 32 is stunning!



cowgirlsboots said:


> My least favourite bag is the little abro crossbody.


I adore your New Locks. More than that, I'm really loving the recent evolution of your collection as a whole. I feel like I've said this to you a million times- sorry! 



More bags said:


> You are strong, courageous and resilient. We are here for you.


I'm humbled! Thank you! 

@JenJBS Is there any chance you could post a mod shot of your Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag? I have an offer on one that I am seriously considering (retail therapy as my stress levels reach new heights!) but could really use a mod shot to figure out how it looks when worn.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> @missie1 & @880 - I think you’re right. Since I haven’t had a life long love of the Cartier bracelets, I’ll get testers. Surprisingly Amazon has stainless steel knockoffs for $20.
> 
> With the quarantine I can wear them around the house for a few weeks and not worry about wearing them in public where someone might think I was supporting fakes / criminals.
> 
> @missie1 - I would keep the Fendi because it’s a different look and get the new C in a different color. Unless beige is your go to neutral (like black is for me) I really think you’ll cannibalize usage. And (except for we purse hounds) I don’t think many people will see a difference between the two when you wear them.


Spark,

Good idea to keep the Fendi because I love them for that exact reason. I am loathe to admit but I think I’ve had my fill of Chanel Jumbos. Don’t want to look same all the tome. I would love this in fun color so I’m going to wait and see.
After first few days you won’t feel a thing. Amazon sells everything


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! It is monochromatic blue with red accents. Blue is restful and my DH’s fave color, red is mine. Took these this morning...too bad it is dark and rainy this morning. When the sun is out, this room glows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969171
> View attachment 4969172
> View attachment 4969173


Oh I LOVE the other bits of red that pull the whole room together. Wonderful! And with the glass doors and windows it's like sleeping in a tree house! I had a bedroom like that for awhile. So peaceful. Thanks for these pix!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve asked these questions before but we have a lot of new people and the answers are always fun and insightful
> 
> What is your favorite bag and why?
> What is your least favorite bag and why do you keep it?
> Please share photos, stories, anecdotes - anything that makes your love (or hate) come alive.
> 
> I’ll start. My favorite bag is my silver microcannage Diorama. I bought
> this bag in Paris during the Mommy/ daughter girls’ trip we gave DD (mini me) for her graduation. I *adore* the bag and wear it to death. _I’m shocked it’s held up so well. It literally looks new._ Plus, it has such happy memories of the two of us enjoying Europe prior to her launching into the world.
> View attachment 4969454
> View attachment 4969453
> 
> My least favorite bag is my Fendi By the Way only because it’s black and fairly simple / classic in design so there isn’t any “ooomph”. That being said, it also has fond memories because I bought it the last time I was in Rome and went back 3 times to look at it before I bought. LOL! _Gawd, I miss travel _ But, this bag was the best purchase I’ve made because it’a a true work horse. I use it constantly as an I don’t care bag / I don’t want to show brands bag / I need to haul a bunch of stuff bag. So, it’s my least favorite but still much valued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969456
> 
> Share your bags, pictures and stories!


That is a fantastic bag. I love all the textures, yet it reads very classic and clean. And when pieces carry memories - that's just the best!
I totally see the mini-me there. Wow - you both look gorgeous.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> I love everything about this post! I love both bags. I  Especially Love your gorgeous family pic! Your DD is so cute!
> having seen your photo I think you could rock the different toned gold heels and the gold chanel boy if worn with some attutude ( perhaps a worn t shirt or oversized mens white shirt and distressed denim). . . I no longer have the ability to rock heels (ankle cartilage replacement) and am both height and width challenged, but you look long and lean enough to carry it off.  JMO
> i don’t have a grail or favorite bag or a least favorite bag. Every new bag is my favorite. I’m not a practical  person when it comes to bag aesthetics. i was a chanel RTW and then bag person before Hermes, and  the so black chevron and gold and blue metallic reissues (although loved) are least used.
> 
> Perhaps my least favorite bags could be defined as placeholders until I find their replacements? A clemence sauge evelyne pm, phw. I determined that PM is the right size after years of wearing GM, but I’m afraid to ruin the light sauge color, so only wear it on a dry spring day (almost never). I did take it out this winter bc I was determined to get more wear, b I may go back to etoupe (even though I found recent year dye batches really muddy, etoupe was practical).
> 
> the blue Jean JPG Birkin is almost never worn bc the JPG fringe Kelly is so much more comfy and practical and sits closer to the body. But, it’s my only bright colored H bag, so its a place holder. Plus in my mind, I am really tall and thin and perfect for this bag.
> 
> There is the shiny croc chaine d’ancre that I almost never wear bc I prefer matte exotics. Plus ghw, and the combo is very blingy. (But it was bought for 1200 usd (which is less than half the retail price of a matte alligator Calvi? so I don’t want to get rid of it). so placeholder.
> 
> I have a more complicated relationship with BV hobos. They’re light and practical, but until they break in, they’re too ‘sticky outie’ in profile, and so only work with less structured clothing (brunello cuchinelli or lululemon yes, chanel RTW, no). (I think I got ‘sticky outie’ from a BV observation from @muchstuff. I weigh them down with stuff in the hopes of breaking them in, but they are remarkably durable and resistant to change.
> 
> out of curiosity to see how much space the H bags took up in a braggart display like those lavish closet photos on Pinterest.  (I used two of DHs bags, a 33 evelyne sellier and a 42 ebene sac depeche briefcase as placement holders for my two rescue art bags coming from @docride). Full frontal, the H bags cover four aluminum shelves, but in the usual  normal for me crosswise placement, only one shelf).  Which made me think all of those Pinterest closet pics are a huge waste of space.  The first two pics, same number of bags. The advantage of spreading out into four shelves is that I feel like I should never buy another bag. . . So maybe that’s good.
> I thought my grand total number of bags including other brands was 24, but no, it’s  41 if I count a ghurka handpainted striped tote that I forgot to photo. somehow the number crept up. The non H bags, stored crosswise, take up a shelf about half the size of the H shelf, so one and a half shelves of bags sounds a lot better than 41.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, the last pic is the Chanels that I kept (227 gold reissue, choco bar blue metallic reissue and so black chevron reissue mini) plus the H chaine d’ancre (my mom borrowed it and broke the handle, so I attached an evelyne strap). And a silver metallic H clutch that’s too light silver metallic (I’m an anodized silver metallic person, but it was a great price). I love metallics, but Blingy bags tend to go unused. I’ll probably wear them more as I get older ( my mom, who had a much fancier social life, borrowed them, pre covid era. I factor CPW differently for bling.
> Also, belated congrats to your DD summa &loves to shop!
> View attachment 4969564
> View attachment 4969591
> View attachment 4969636
> View attachment 4969639
> 
> 
> @Hazzelnut, you’re not silly! Go for the pink! You said it was well priced. You can wear it on your car rides and it will make you smile. It could end up being your most worn bag during covid. And, show us a pic when you get it! Hugs
> @keodi, did you get rid of your least favorite bag?


I love peeking into your closet! We really like the same stuff. Is that the sauge Evie in the first picture, left side?


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve asked these questions before but we have a lot of new people and the answers are always fun and insightful
> 
> What is your favorite bag and why?
> What is your least favorite bag and why do you keep it?
> Please share photos, stories, anecdotes - anything that makes your love (or hate) come alive.
> 
> I’ll start. My favorite bag is my silver microcannage Diorama. I bought
> this bag in Paris during the Mommy/ daughter girls’ trip we gave DD (mini me) for her graduation. I *adore* the bag and wear it to death. _I’m shocked it’s held up so well. It literally looks new._ Plus, it has such happy memories of the two of us enjoying Europe prior to her launching into the world.
> View attachment 4969454
> View attachment 4969453
> 
> My least favorite bag is my Fendi By the Way only because it’s black and fairly simple / classic in design so there isn’t any “ooomph”. That being said, it also has fond memories because I bought it the last time I was in Rome and went back 3 times to look at it before I bought. LOL! _Gawd, I miss travel _ But, this bag was the best purchase I’ve made because it’a a true work horse. I use it constantly as an I don’t care bag / I don’t want to show brands bag / I need to haul a bunch of stuff bag. So, it’s my least favorite but still much valued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969456
> 
> Share your bags, pictures and stories!


Spark you and Mini me look absolutely fabulous. The texture on the Diorama is great.

My favorite bag is my HG Red Caviar Chanel 10C. It’s something about this bag that just checks all the boxes for. It’s perfect color and size. It’s perfect pop and can be worn with jeans or dresses.
I remember  stalking Chanel forum looking at all red variations to find my perfect shade.  Of course I would fall for one of the hardest bags to find-a 10 c red single flap.  I watched and searched high and low and took about a year.   Once I owned this bag I felt content with my Chanel flaps. Of course others were added but she remains the star.
My least favorite bag is my LV Mono Artsy.  It gets the most wear because it’s my workhorse bag and fits everything.  I hate it because I don’t feel pulled together with this bag.  I can’t get rid of it.  Trust me I’ve dreamed of that but I would need to then replace with Chanel Maxi or something similar.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Your exotic sounds delicious. Pics, pics, pics!!
> Do you think your gold and turquoise metallic C’s are little used because they are more attention getting? It took me years before I was comfortable wearing non “quiet” bags anytime, anywhere.
> 
> Ooooh! You’ve done a Pinterest-ing to your closet. I’d love to see a photo!
> 
> And, thank you for the compliments. My DD is all of me plus some Aries doggedness packed into a 5’1” tall container and shaken vigorously. We pray daily for whomever becomes her husband.
> The fact that you’ve thought about it since June is a good sign! Anything I’ve lusted over that long has always been the right purchase.
> 
> Can you have the bag sent off to be cleaned? If not, are these light stains ones you would have likely gotten anyway? (like bottom corners) Will you wear it enough to justify the cost or is there something else you’d wear more even if you put more money or time searching towards it? Thanks for the kind comment on DD & me.  It was so much fun to spend that time with her. We spent three weeks seeing sites, eating too much and visiting family in Europe. But, that child wore me out of shopping. She took full advantage of the celebratory mood her dad & I were in and I had to buy an extra suitcase for all the stuff we bought her.  But, she graduated summa cum laude _(shameless mommy brag moment)_ so it’s ok. Lol!
> 
> The Fendi is my least favorite but still loved. I spent a lot of time curating my collection so I don’t own anything that doesn’t make me happy. Lots o’ mistakes were sold along the way.
> 
> You didn’t mention your favorite bag. Which one holds your heart?


I think DD deserved all that shopping. You don't graduate summa cum laude without hard work (and supportive parents, right?). Is she into bags?


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> i am so sorry @cowgirlsboots. Sending you a virtual hug.just read your reply. I’m glad you got to spend time with your grown children and it is truly her loss that she did not extend a closer relationship to her yo7ngest grand child. On a bag related comment, every time I see your red new lock, it appears richer and more lush. It’s gorgeous! You absolutely need to wear it!
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes, @Sparkletastic, @More bags,  thank you so much for your kind words! The 32 Prune is now DHs favorite bag too displacing rhe 28 blue Kelly which he used to call the sexiest bag in the world.  @Purses & Perfumes , Fingers crossed that you find yours soon! @More bags, i love the pics of Sofia Coppola and gal Godot in their cuffs. Will post when mine eventually arrives. DHs suggestion was to omit pearls as they distracted from the strong graphic of the maltese cross. I google it, and it appears Gal Godot wore the Tiffany bone cuff in at least two movies https://people.com/style/gal-gadot-passing-jewelry-to-her-daughters/. I haven’t seen the WW movie yet, and I don’t remember the mythology of the cuffs, but I think I wrongly assumed it would be something like VCAs Etruscan cuff made originally for Jackie O. Although i admire tall thin ladies who can pull off two cuffs, the size of my person ans my wallet constrain me. My original dream was the black jade one, but when the Verdura SA explained that you always had to take it off and put it on over a soft surface like your bed, and otherwise be very careful, DH started to laugh hysterically and opine that it wasn’t for me.
> Hugs
> 
> @keodi, i love your 32 gulliver Kelly! She looks so happy with her twilly handle!
> 
> @BowieFan1971, I think, due to covid boredom, I would like to be a colorful pink bag person. I take that back, thirty years ago, when I was. 24, I had a shiny crinkley shell pink fabric soft unstructured bag with some kind of taupe beaded circle handle. It was neither an evening bag nor a day bag. But, it was flirty and summery And somehow matched the makeup precursor to Nars Multi stick  (surely this  could not be thirty years ago!)  I loved it and wore it to death. But, it’s possible I was also literally fifty pounds lighter and wore stretchy skirts and tube tops back then too.
> 
> @Sparkletastic,  I wish I could suggest a source for dilis, but I cannot. Although I grew up eating Filipino food, it never occured to me to learn to cook it, especially since a lot is fried crisp and Filipinos do not stint on oil. The dilis that appeared on the breakfast table didn’t appear coated in batter- it was just crispy from stem to stern. They’re so small, they aren’t at all meaty. They’re thin and transluscent like a potato chip.
> 
> completely unrelated, there is also a popular Filipino  super processed anchovy junk food. I think in Tagalog it might be called dilis and pusit (I think posit is squid) and it’s often flavored with teriyaki or spicy seasoning. Fishy snack food is not really to my taste, I’m too Americanized. So I’ve never tried it. but anchovy lovers might enjoy it As a curiosity. But, it’s very low brow and processed. . . Nothing like freshly made.. It is nothung at all like Italian fritti or the fish along costa del sol.


I would love a DH who finds Kellys the sexiest bags in the world!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Presenting Ms. kelly 32cm Gulliver leather.
> View attachment 4969690
> View attachment 4969691


Gulliver is soooooo fabulous. This is beautiful!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> I love everything about this post! I love both bags. I  Especially Love your gorgeous family pic! Your DD is so cute!
> having seen your photo I think you could rock the different toned gold heels and the gold chanel boy if worn with some attutude ( perhaps a worn t shirt or oversized mens white shirt and distressed denim). . . I no longer have the ability to rock heels (ankle cartilage replacement) and am both height and width challenged, but you look long and lean enough to carry it off.  JMO
> i don’t have a grail or favorite bag or a least favorite bag. Every new bag is my favorite. I’m not a practical  person when it comes to bag aesthetics. i was a chanel RTW and then bag person before Hermes, and  the so black chevron and gold and blue metallic reissues (although loved) are least used.
> 
> Perhaps my least favorite bags could be defined as placeholders until I find their replacements? A clemence sauge evelyne pm, phw. I determined that PM is the right size after years of wearing GM, but I’m afraid to ruin the light sauge color, so only wear it on a dry spring day (almost never). I did take it out this winter bc I was determined to get more wear, b I may go back to etoupe (even though I found recent year dye batches really muddy, etoupe was practical).
> 
> the blue Jean JPG Birkin is almost never worn bc the JPG fringe Kelly is so much more comfy and practical and sits closer to the body. But, it’s my only bright colored H bag, so its a place holder. Plus in my mind, I am really tall and thin and perfect for this bag.
> 
> There is the shiny croc chaine d’ancre that I almost never wear bc I prefer matte exotics. Plus ghw, and the combo is very blingy. (But it was bought for 1200 usd (which is less than half the retail price of a matte alligator Calvi? so I don’t want to get rid of it). so placeholder.
> 
> I have a more complicated relationship with BV hobos. They’re light and practical, but until they break in, they’re too ‘sticky outie’ in profile, and so only work with less structured clothing (brunello cuchinelli or lululemon yes, chanel RTW, no). (I think I got ‘sticky outie’ from a BV observation from @muchstuff. I weigh them down with stuff in the hopes of breaking them in, but they are remarkably durable and resistant to change.
> 
> out of curiosity to see how much space the H bags took up in a braggart display like those lavish closet photos on Pinterest.  (I used two of DHs bags, a 33 evelyne sellier and a 42 ebene sac depeche briefcase as placement holders for my two rescue art bags coming from @docride). Full frontal, the H bags cover four aluminum shelves, but in the usual  normal for me crosswise placement, only one shelf).  Which made me think all of those Pinterest closet pics are a huge waste of space.  The first two pics, same number of bags. The advantage of spreading out into four shelves is that I feel like I should never buy another bag. . . So maybe that’s good.
> I thought my grand total number of bags including other brands was 24, but no, it’s  41 if I count a ghurka handpainted striped tote that I forgot to photo. somehow the number crept up. The non H bags, stored crosswise, take up a shelf about half the size of the H shelf, so one and a half shelves of bags sounds a lot better than 41.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, the last pic is the Chanels that I kept (227 gold reissue, choco bar blue metallic reissue and so black chevron reissue mini) plus the H chaine d’ancre (my mom borrowed it and broke the handle, so I attached an evelyne strap). And a silver metallic H clutch that’s too light silver metallic (I’m an anodized silver metallic person, but it was a great price). I love metallics, but Blingy bags tend to go unused. I’ll probably wear them more as I get older ( my mom, who had a much fancier social life, borrowed them, pre covid era. I factor CPW differently for bling.
> Also, belated congrats to your DD summa &loves to shop!
> View attachment 4969564
> View attachment 4969591
> View attachment 4969636
> View attachment 4969639
> 
> 
> @Hazzelnut, you’re not silly! Go for the pink! You said it was well priced. You can wear it on your car rides and it will make you smile. It could end up being your most worn bag during covid. And, show us a pic when you get it! Hugs
> @keodi, did you get rid of your least favorite bag?


I absolutely love seeing closet pics and how others store their items.  Amazing bag collection.  I absolutely love your Kelly’s. That’s next on my list. So you prefer to display your bags instead of storing in dust bags.   Interesting as mine are all in their bags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## missie1

keodi said:


> Presenting Ms. kelly 32cm Gulliver leather.
> View attachment 4969690
> View attachment 4969691


So beautiful.


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Great article - the size of that giant hoop for the skirt! Thanks for sharing it. Your beautiful bag displays are like a boutique - amazing curation to what you love, it’s a gorgeous bag family!  I look forward to seeing your Verdura cuff when it arrives! I love the look of one on each arm as per Sofia Coppola and Coco Chanel and of course Wonder Woman, not sure if hers are Verdura.
> 
> You are strong, courageous and resilient. We are here for you.
> 
> Beautiful colours Missie!
> 
> I encourage you to not settle, wait for Chevron.
> 
> Thank you so much P&P.
> 
> @Sparkletastic you and you daughter look amazing, what a wonderful trip and great memories! Your bag eye candy - Dionysus, Diorama, By The Way, absolutely stunning.  Summa Cum Laude, definitely proud mama, yay smart and hard working DD!
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal re: hangers, I use wooden hangers. I like the visual consistency of matching hangers, whatever you choose.
> 
> @BowieFan1971 beautiful, soothing bedroom space. I like your warm, inviting decor.


Loved the article.


----------



## doni

It is becoming hard to keep up with this thread   . I tend to read backwards too, and I get so lost. Like everybody is talking about @880 bag display and I am going, where on earth is that? I was not able to find the pics anywhere.

But I did in the end! @880 I love blue jean, I think it is one of my fav H colors. Not sure about the Shoulder shape. I want to steal your crinoline Vespa. Are you carrying your BV Pouches? You know I sold mine finally...

@cowgirlsboots sorry to hear that but happy you had a good reason to travel and could see your children. MIL relationships can be difficult! I have been extremely fortunate with my Schwiegermutter and my German family in general.




keodi said:


> Presenting Ms. kelly 32cm Gulliver leather.
> View attachment 4969690
> View attachment 4969691


A Kelly in gulliver, how gorgeous



Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve asked these questions before but we have a lot of new people and the answers are always fun and insightful
> 
> What is your favorite bag and why?
> What is your least favorite bag and why do you keep it?
> Please share photos, stories, anecdotes - anything that makes your love (or hate) come alive.
> 
> I’ll start. My favorite bag is my silver microcannage Diorama. I bought
> this bag in Paris during the Mommy/ daughter girls’ trip we gave DD (mini me) for her graduation. I *adore* the bag and wear it to death. _I’m shocked it’s held up so well. It literally looks new._ Plus, it has such happy memories of the two of us enjoying Europe prior to her launching into the world.
> View attachment 4969454
> View attachment 4969453
> 
> My least favorite bag is my Fendi By the Way only because it’s black and fairly simple / classic in design so there isn’t any “ooomph”. That being said, it also has fond memories because I bought it the last time I was in Rome and went back 3 times to look at it before I bought. LOL! _Gawd, I miss travel _ But, this bag was the best purchase I’ve made because it’a a true work horse. I use it constantly as an I don’t care bag / I don’t want to show brands bag / I need to haul a bunch of stuff bag. So, it’s my least favorite but still much valued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969456
> 
> Share your bags, pictures and stories!



How wonderful that your favorite bag has such nice memories attached to it! I love the cannage. You must be SO proud of your daughter. I am sure she deserves everything. What a gorgeous pic.

I am unable to pick a favorite bag (or favorite anything)... As for less favorite, I have been ruthless and sold some bags this Fall so that I feel everything I have now I really like...
Sorry I suck so badly at playing games!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> I love peeking into your closet! We really like the same stuff. Is that the sauge Evie in the first picture, left side?


Every time I see sauge Evie here, I have to look twice because first my eyes read SAUSAGE Evie! And my niece is named Evie so I pay even more attention


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> Still unable to catch up properly! I feel like I've missed a lot of posts in between
> 
> @880 Your bag closet pics are incredible!
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag! I always squeal when I see one in the wild, and I cannot believe it was discontinued!
> Such a lovely  memory with your DD! You both look so incredible in that photo!
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I'm _slowly_ working my way towards not having a least favourite in my own collection.
> *Your Kelly 32 is stunning!*
> 
> 
> I adore your New Locks. More than that, I'm really loving the recent evolution of your collection as a whole. I feel like I've said this to you a million times- sorry!
> 
> 
> I'm humbled! Thank you!
> 
> @JenJBS Is there any chance you could post a mod shot of your Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag? I have an offer on one that I am seriously considering (retail therapy as my stress levels reach new heights!) but could really use a mod shot to figure out how it looks when worn.





momasaurus said:


> Gulliver is soooooo fabulous. This is beautiful!





missie1 said:


> So beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

At the moment I don’t have one favorite bag. I have a favorite style. I like that it is real full grain leather yet light enough that I can carry it without any pain.


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> Spark,
> 
> Good idea to keep the Fendi because I love them for that exact reason. I am loathe to admit but I think I’ve had my fill of Chanel Jumbos. Don’t want to look same all the tome. I would love this in fun color so I’m going to wait and see.
> After first few days you won’t feel a thing. Amazon sells everything


I’m so glad you’re keeping the Fendi!!! It has great style and a wonderfully recognizable look that is def not Chanel. I thought about getting one of these resale at some point but 2020 just killed all my interest in shopping.

And, I agree on the C Jumbos. I’m down to three and just am “over it”. Not that I don’t love these. I just don’t see why I’d buy another given all the fun bags by other brands. I’m still quasi tempted by a black lamb but haven’t even looked to replace the black patent I sold almost 2 years ago.

My BFF said the same thing about the bracelets. You likely heard her heavy sigh / eye roll combo across the country when I said I was going to get “testers”. 


momasaurus said:


> I think DD deserved all that shopping. You don't graduate summa cum laude without hard work (and supportive parents, right?). Is she into bags?


She’s definitely a go getter. She’s disappointed about Covid and grad school because she’s ready to apply but wants to have the full experience. This time has had so many repercussions - big and small.

And, of course mini me adores bags. I have a hard time preventing Miss Sticky Fingers from flying off with half my collection when she visits.   During her graduation trip she happily received 3 bags: Gucci, Fendi and Chanel. This was less celebration and more defense on my part. LOL! 





BowieFan1971 said:


> Every time I see sauge Evie here, I have to look twice because first my eyes read SAUSAGE Evie! And my niece is named Evie so I pay even more attention


Same


----------



## dcooney4

I don’t really have a least favorite. If I get tired of something I let it go.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4970177
> View attachment 4970178
> 
> At the moment I don’t have one favorite bag. I have a favorite style. I like that it is real full grain leather yet light enough that I can carry it without any pain.


WOW! What a collection. Congrats on find a bag perfect for you!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> WOW! What a collection. Congrats on find a bag perfect for you!


Thanks! I still love my other bags but during this pandemic it is the perfect bag.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> @JenJBS Is there any chance you could post a mod shot of your Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag? I have an offer on one that I am seriously considering (retail therapy as my stress levels reach new heights!) but could really use a mod shot to figure out how it looks when worn.



I will try to do a mod shot this evening, dear friend. It's a lovely bag! So smooshy!!!       Sorry about all the stress you're dealing with.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> Every time I see sauge Evie here, I have to look twice because first my eyes read SAUSAGE Evie! And my niece is named Evie so I pay even more attention


Thank you for the much needed laugh! 


dcooney4 said:


> At the moment I don’t have one favorite bag. I have a favorite style. I like that it is real full grain leather yet light enough that I can carry it without any pain.


This rainbow of leather! 


JenJBS said:


> I will try to do a mod shot this evening, dear friend. It's a lovely bag! So smooshy!!!     Sorry about all the stress you're dealing with.


Aw, thank you. I hope it's not too much trouble!  

We found out yesterday that my mum was exposed to covid at work and I'm struggling to do anything useful with myself as we wait to see if mum has caught it. So I'm diving headfirst into bags and online browsing as a distraction from the real world and all the nasties I cannot control! 
I thought 2020 was rough on me; this year is proving to be so much harder already!


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> I don’t really have a least favorite. If I get tired of something I let it go.


Same!


jblended said:


> Thank you for the much needed laugh!
> 
> This rainbow of leather!
> 
> Aw, thank you. I hope it's not too much trouble!
> 
> We found out yesterday that my mum was exposed to covid at work and I'm struggling to do anything useful with myself as we wait to see if mum has caught it. So I'm diving headfirst into bags and online browsing as a distraction from the real world and all the nasties I cannot control!
> I thought 2020 was rough on me; this year is proving to be so much harder already!


I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your mom is ok!


----------



## 880

doni said:


> end! @880 I love blue jean, I think it is one of my fav H colors. Not sure about the Shoulder shape. I want to steal your crinoline Vespa. Are you carrying your BV Pouches? You know I sold mine finally...


Thank you for your kind words! I tend to edit my post to add on rather than start a new one in the hopes that I won’t clutter the thread. . . Not sure it matters bc I tend to natter on. I think the shoulder Birkin is hard for short people with a larger shoulder cap and arm (like me). it is also less secure than the shoulder Kelly bc I carry mine open. The second strap makes it a bit more fiddly to close the flap. I love clutches but I wasn’t sure I wanted to invest in BV, so I got inspired by BV pouches from Etsy for about 300 usd each. I use them and they feel so lush, and I’m thrilled to have spent less. But, carrying one is like I would imagine carrying a lap dog. Best for short distances or a car.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Every time I see sauge Evie here, I have to look twice because first my eyes read SAUSAGE Evie! And my niece is named Evie so I pay even more attention


sage is a gorgeous color And I love sausages l I need to get over my fear of carrying a light color and just do it


Sparkletastic said:


> And, of course mini me adores bags. I have a hard time preventing Miss Sticky Fingers from flying off with half my collection when she visits.  During her graduation trip she happily received 3 bags: Gucci, Fendi and Chanel. This was less celebration and more defense on my part. LOL!


awwwhhh! That was some graduation trip! She deserves all of it, and I think she’s doing the right thing by waiting to apply to grad programs.

@dcooney4, agree With your statement, “At the moment I don’t have one favorite bag. I have a favorite style. I like that it is real full grain leather yet light enough that I can carry it without any pain.” and, I love your color choices and your photos.



jblended said:


> We found out yesterday that my mum was exposed to covid at work and I'm struggling to do anything useful with myself as we wait to see if mum has caught it. So I'm diving headfirst into bags and online browsing as a distraction from the real world and all the nasties I cannot control!


I’m so sorry @jblended. I hope your mom is okay. Hugs

after spreading my bags out for the first time, I feel like I don’t need many more (other than my current art bag commitments). its time to reduce and refine again. and, perhaps I don’t want or need a dressing room that’s too showy - like a temple to consumption. it was an eye opener in that you don’t always realize how much you have.

@cowgirlsboots, yep, we are all bag snobs!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thank you for the much needed laugh!
> 
> This rainbow of leather!
> 
> Aw, thank you. I hope it's not too much trouble!
> 
> We found out yesterday that my mum was exposed to covid at work and I'm struggling to do anything useful with myself as we wait to see if mum has caught it. So I'm diving headfirst into bags and online browsing as a distraction from the real world and all the nasties I cannot control!
> I thought 2020 was rough on me; this year is proving to be so much harder already!


Has she been tested for the antibody? I am hoping she has the antibody and won’t get it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Is there any chance you could post a mod shot of your Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag? I have an offer on one that I am seriously considering (retail therapy as my stress levels reach new heights!) but could really use a mod shot to figure out how it looks when worn.


Aww, you´ve come upon the Glam Slam! I saw the collection in person in Paris two years ago and was instantly drawn to them- even before noticing they were Maison Margiela. So quirky! I might have bitten the bullet and bought the clutch type, but on closer inspection I was not actually happy with the quality especially of the interior. But ifI found one preloved at the right price the situation would be different....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Is it only me or are you all becoming more snobbish re quality as soon as you´ve experienced premier designer bags? 

For my younger DD´s upcoming 18th birthday I recently bought two Kate Spade bags- quilted black leather, golden chains...
A year ago I would have considered these bags highly desirable for myself. 
Today I see them and think: nice! 
I expect them more closely, touch them, sniff them and think: little girl! 
A look into the mirror and I know they look cheap on me- I´m too old for this level. 
For an 18-year old with the high flying idea a black New Lock would be appropriate, a Chanel Classic Flap ideal (sorry darling... not yet... maybe one day after you have grown up a lot...) they will be fine, though, I hope. 




What I bought are a small Kate Spade Gold Coast Lily and a Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne tote. 
The Lily is as good as new, the Maryanne was quite rubbed (reflected in the price) and unfortunately not very clean inside (shame on the seller for posting pictures in an angle that the dirt was not visible). I´m working on her at the moment.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Thank you for the much needed laugh!
> 
> This rainbow of leather!
> 
> Aw, thank you. I hope it's not too much trouble!
> 
> We found out yesterday that my mum was exposed to covid at work and I'm struggling to do anything useful with myself as we wait to see if mum has caught it. So I'm diving headfirst into bags and online browsing as a distraction from the real world and all the nasties I cannot control!
> I thought 2020 was rough on me; this year is proving to be so much harder already!


Big hugs! No matter what, it’s going to be ok.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Is it only me or are you all becoming more snobbish re quality as soon as you´ve experienced premier designer bags?
> 
> For my younger DD´s upcoming 18th birthday I recently bought two Kate Spade bags- quilted black leather, golden chains...
> A year ago I would have considered these bags highly desirable for myself.
> Today I see them and think: nice!
> I expect them more closely, touch them, sniff them and think: little girl!
> A look into the mirror and I know they look cheap on me- I´m too old for this level.
> For an 18-year old with the high flying idea a black New Lock would be appropriate, a Chanel Classic Flap ideal (sorry darling... not yet... maybe one day after you have grown up a lot...) they will be fine, though, I hope.
> 
> View attachment 4970279
> View attachment 4970280
> 
> What I bought are a small Kate Spade Gold Coast Lily and a Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne tote.
> The Lily is as good as new, the Maryanne was quite rubbed (reflected in the price) and unfortunately not very clean inside (shame on the seller for posting pictures in an angle that the dirt was not visible). I´m working on her at the moment.


Yep. I have become a bag snob in that I look at things that would have been acceptable in the past, like Coach Outlet, and see the quality issues or say to myself “I’d buy that preloved for $20-30.” Then I look at things that would have been luxe to me, like regular Coach, then look at the price tag and say to myself “that’s a vintage LV!” Guess which one I would rather have?


----------



## baghabitz34

jblended said:


> Thank you for the much needed laugh!
> 
> This rainbow of leather!
> 
> Aw, thank you. I hope it's not too much trouble!
> 
> We found out yesterday that my mum was exposed to covid at work and I'm struggling to do anything useful with myself as we wait to see if mum has caught it. So I'm diving headfirst into bags and online browsing as a distraction from the real world and all the nasties I cannot control!
> I thought 2020 was rough on me; this year is proving to be so much harder already!


Hoping & praying your mom is ok.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Yep. I have become a bag snob in that I look at things that would have been acceptable in the past, like Coach Outlet, and see the quality issues or say to myself “I’d buy that preloved for $20-30.” Then I look at things that would have been luxe to me, like regular Coach, then look at the price tag and say to myself “that’s a vintage LV!” Guess which one I would rather have?


You are taking the words right out of my mouth @BowieFan1971 ! 
Always the vintage premier designer...


----------



## jblended

keodi said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your mom is ok!





880 said:


> I’m so sorry @jblended. I hope your mom is okay. Hugs





BowieFan1971 said:


> Big hugs! No matter what, it’s going to be ok.





baghabitz34 said:


> Hoping & praying your mom is ok.


Thank you all! You guys are amazing! I had thought I wouldn't post about it in here so as not to derail the thread (yet again ), but this is my haven and this thread has the best pocket friends anyone could ask for. 



dcooney4 said:


> Has she been tested for the antibody? I am hoping she has the antibody and won’t get it.


Yes she gets tested weekly for both current infection and antibodies, since the hospital she works in now sees covid cases. Unfortunately she doesn't have antibodies. 
This was always going to be a risk she took opting to work rather than SIP... it just got real because the infected nurse was working alongside mum right before she found out she had covid. The proximity of it is worrisome.
I'm hoping for the best but I'm a bit of a wreck. 
There's nothing we can do but wait it out and hope she hasn't contracted it. I feel for all the staff since so many of them were exposed that day. Hopefully the PPE was enough to protect them all.
Sorry for all the bad news of late. Life just got weird!



880 said:


> after spreading my bags out for the first time, I feel like I don’t need many more (other than my current art bag commitments). its time to reduce and refine again. and, perhaps I don’t want or need a dressing room that’s too showy - like a temple to consumption. it was an eye opener in that you don’t always realize how much you have.






cowgirlsboots said:


> A year ago I would have considered these bags highly desirable for myself.
> Today I see them and think: nice!


Ah, I just remembered what I was going to say on your post about your most/least favourite bags! I recall when you got the Abro bag and it's funny how it's not your favourite now. Once you've found *your* ideal, then everything else doesn't feel quite right. It's the same with these KS bags...you've had a taste of Dior, everything else is "nice for someone else, but not for me" now. I think that happens to all of us in some way or another and that's why the H forum is full of people selling any other brand they own after catching the H bug.


----------



## Hazzelnut

jblended said:


> Thank you all! You guys are amazing! I had thought I wouldn't post about it in here so as not to derail the thread (yet again ), but this is my haven and this thread has the best pocket friends anyone could ask for.
> 
> 
> Yes she gets tested weekly for both current infection and antibodies, since the hospital she works in now sees covid cases. Unfortunately she doesn't have antibodies.
> This was always going to be a risk she took opting to work rather than SIP... it just got real because the infected nurse was working alongside mum right before she found out she had covid. The proximity of it is worrisome.
> I'm hoping for the best but I'm a bit of a wreck.
> There's nothing we can do but wait it out and hope she hasn't contracted it. I feel for all the staff since so many of them were exposed that day. Hopefully the PPE was enough to protect them all.
> Sorry for all the bad news of late. Life just got weird!



Sending you hugs and love


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Ah, I just remembered what I was going to say on your post about your most/least favourite bags! I recall when you got the Abro bag and it's funny how it's not your favourite now. Once you've found *your* ideal, then everything else doesn't feel quite right. It's the same with these KS bags...you've had a taste of Dior, everything else is "nice for someone else, but not for me" now. I think that happens to all of us in some way or another and that's why the H forum is full of people selling any other brand they own after catching the H bug.



Caught in the act! You are so right! While I was still searching for my idea of a handbag that little abro offered all I wanted and now, some steps further into my journey I have outgrown it. Still it is finest quality. 

Talking Dior I catch myself feeling the "nice for someone else, but not for me" even about most of the current Dior bags... the other day I was looking at the Caro for example. "Nice try Maria Gracia," I thought, but this idea is not new and putting the huge 30 Montaigne on the back does not appeal to me...  

You certainly are right about the H bug!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4970177
> View attachment 4970178
> 
> At the moment I don’t have one favorite bag. I have a favorite style. I like that it is real full grain leather yet light enough that I can carry it without any pain.


What a pretty rainbow! I love the colors of your bedroom.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Is it only me or are you all becoming more snobbish re quality as soon as you´ve experienced premier designer bags?
> 
> For my younger DD´s upcoming 18th birthday I recently bought two Kate Spade bags- quilted black leather, golden chains...
> A year ago I would have considered these bags highly desirable for myself.
> Today I see them and think: nice!
> I expect them more closely, touch them, sniff them and think: little girl!
> A look into the mirror and I know they look cheap on me- I´m too old for this level.
> For an 18-year old with the high flying idea a black New Lock would be appropriate, a Chanel Classic Flap ideal (sorry darling... not yet... maybe one day after you have grown up a lot...) they will be fine, though, I hope.
> 
> View attachment 4970279
> View attachment 4970280
> 
> What I bought are a small Kate Spade Gold Coast Lily and a Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne tote.
> The Lily is as good as new, the Maryanne was quite rubbed (reflected in the price) and unfortunately not very clean inside (shame on the seller for posting pictures in an angle that the dirt was not visible). I´m working on her at the moment.


I really like the look of the tote. It reminds me of a Chanel tote without the steep price. 

I don't think I've become that much of a snob. Most of my collection is still contemporary vs premier designer. I still have a fairly low price point. I stopped buying Kate Spade bags many years ago because the quality was lacking. I still like the quality of my Coach bags, both vintage and new, and the quality of my one Michael Kors outlet bag.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

@880 your photos are amazing of your closet!!

One more clothes hanger poll : 
I found these hand Embellished with crystals hangers on etsy for $6-10 each! Glamourous or Gaudy?


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, you´ve come upon the Glam Slam! I saw the collection in person in Paris two years ago and was instantly drawn to them- even before noticing they were Maison Margiela. So quirky! I might have bitten the bullet and bought the clutch type, but on closer inspection I was not actually happy with the quality especially of the interior. But ifI found one preloved at the right price the situation would be different....



Can I ask what quality issues you noticed? I haven't noted any with my Glam Slam camera bag or bowling bag. They are really expensive, but I got both mine at serious discounts, so it wasn't bad.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I really like the look of the tote. It reminds me of a Chanel tote without the steep price.
> 
> I don't think I've become that much of a snob. Most of my collection is still contemporary vs premier designer. I still have a fairly low price point. I stopped buying Kate Spade bags many years ago because the quality was lacking. I still like the quality of my Coach bags, both vintage and new, and the quality of my one Michael Kors outlet bag.



Thank-you! The Chanel look was what made me get it. That´s exactly what she wants. The price was very low and with a little more cleaning up it will be a nice and useful bag she can wear every day. I haven´t found out the year the bag was made yet. The quality is fine, especially the lining is very well made. The leather itself seems to be sturdy. It had become mostly surface rubbed in use, the lower corners had lost the coating, but everything could easily be fixed with Colourlock Leather Fresh. The hardware is heavy. 

I really do fish in very shallow waters when it comes to my beloved Dior bags. Except for the saddle all my bags were fairly "cheap" and I don´t see myself paying premier prices. The fun is in the hunt for bargains.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh and we did the house inspection and the pool is like completely smart and uber-self cleaning with minimal hassle, and efficiently heats the saltwater, the hot tub waterfall has jets of course, and in the shallow end there is a slot for a patio umbrella for shade So I can sit waist deep on the steps in the shade on really hot days lifeguarding my kids and not squinting in the sun and burning to a crisp(still have to constantly apply thick mineral sunscreen on their faces and scalp part, thoug-- alongside major and noisy resistance...).
I'm so looking forward to April 5!!!
Rocked my zoom board meeting today. What's everyone else up to this Tuesday?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> @880 your photos are amazing of your closet!!
> 
> One more clothes hanger poll :
> I found these hand Embellished with crystals hangers on etsy for $6-10 each! Glamourous or Gaudy?
> View attachment 4970382


Sorry, gaudy in my opinion...


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Thank you all! You guys are amazing! I had thought I wouldn't post about it in here so as not to derail the thread (yet again ), but this is my haven and this thread has the best pocket friends anyone could ask for.
> 
> 
> Yes she gets tested weekly for both current infection and antibodies, since the hospital she works in now sees covid cases. Unfortunately she doesn't have antibodies.
> This was always going to be a risk she took opting to work rather than SIP... it just got real because the infected nurse was working alongside mum right before she found out she had covid. The proximity of it is worrisome.
> I'm hoping for the best but I'm a bit of a wreck.
> There's nothing we can do but wait it out and hope she hasn't contracted it. I feel for all the staff since so many of them were exposed that day. Hopefully the PPE was enough to protect them all.
> Sorry for all the bad news of late. Life just got weird!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I just remembered what I was going to say on your post about your most/least favourite bags! I recall when you got the Abro bag and it's funny how it's not your favourite now. Once you've found *your* ideal, then everything else doesn't feel quite right. It's the same with these KS bags...you've had a taste of Dior, everything else is "nice for someone else, but not for me" now. I think that happens to all of us in some way or another and that's why the H forum is full of people selling any other brand they own after catching the H bug.



So sorry to hear about your mom, and hope she's still healthy, and didn't catch it.   

I got rid of all my Michael Kors bags, since the difference in quality between them and my other bags (Bottega Veneta, Balenciaga, Givenchy, Ferragamo, The Row, Fount, Aspinal of London, Mansur Gavriel, Maison Margiela, Gucci, Behno, etc) became far too noticeable.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Thank you all! You guys are amazing! I had thought I wouldn't post about it in here so as not to derail the thread (yet again ), but this is my haven and this thread has the best pocket friends anyone could ask for.
> 
> 
> Yes she gets tested weekly for both current infection and antibodies, since the hospital she works in now sees covid cases. Unfortunately she doesn't have antibodies.
> This was always going to be a risk she took opting to work rather than SIP... it just got real because the infected nurse was working alongside mum right before she found out she had covid. The proximity of it is worrisome.
> I'm hoping for the best but I'm a bit of a wreck.
> There's nothing we can do but wait it out and hope she hasn't contracted it. I feel for all the staff since so many of them were exposed that day. Hopefully the PPE was enough to protect them all.
> Sorry for all the bad news of late. Life just got weird!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I just remembered what I was going to say on your post about your most/least favourite bags! I recall when you got the Abro bag and it's funny how it's not your favourite now. Once you've found *your* ideal, then everything else doesn't feel quite right. It's the same with these KS bags...you've had a taste of Dior, everything else is "nice for someone else, but not for me" now. I think that happens to all of us in some way or another and that's why the H forum is full of people selling any other brand they own after catching the H bug.


Part of why I am not seriously looking at H bags...I am so lucky (or rather my wallet is) Chanel is nice to look at but not really my style.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> @880 your photos are amazing of your closet!!
> 
> One more clothes hanger poll :
> I found these hand Embellished with crystals hangers on etsy for $6-10 each! Glamourous or Gaudy?
> View attachment 4970382


Um...not a fan...AND at $6-10 each? That’s a NO from me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Can I ask what quality issues you noticed? I haven't noted any with my Glam Slam camera bag or bowling bag. They are really expensive, but I got both mine at serious discounts, so it wasn't bad.


The bag I checked in store was a medium clutch type and the interior was so simple, no real interior to me who would have expected a nice lining and inner pocket. As far as I remember there was some kind of inner pocket, but more like a semi-attached cotton pouch and the rest was only the backing of the quilting. I can´t really explain it, but I was disappointed.
Reading your message made me look up the camera bag and what I can see of the interior on the website now looks really nice. They might have changed the design of the lining.

On VC I found this picture of the inside which rings a bell:


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I really like the look of the tote. It reminds me of a Chanel tote without the steep price.
> 
> I don't think I've become that much of a snob. Most of my collection is still contemporary vs premier designer. I still have a fairly low price point. I stopped buying Kate Spade bags many years ago because the quality was lacking. I still like the quality of my Coach bags, both vintage and new, and the quality of my one Michael Kors outlet bag.


You buy and restore vintage Coach....you can’t GET quality like that in anywhere near the price point! You don’t have to buy designer to be spoiled in regard to quality.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag I checked in store was a medium clutch type and the interior was so simple, no real interior to me who would have expected a nice lining and inner pocket. As far as I remember there was some kind of inner pocket, but more like a semi-attached cotton pouch and the rest was only the backing of the quilting. I can´t really explain it, but I was disappointed.
> Reading your message made me look up the camera bag and what I can see of the interior on the website now looks really nice. They might have changed the design of the lining.
> 
> On VC I found this picture of the inside which rings a bell:
> 
> View attachment 4970402



Thanks for the info. 

Oh, wow... Yeah, they definitely fixed that problem. Both mine have nice linings and inner pocket. 

I looked at that medium clutch, but ended up not getting it. Now I'm very glad!


----------



## baghabitz34

Derelict in posting pics. The past week:


Ferragamo tote in Nebbiolo, Coach Rogue in black, LV Tournelle PM, and Coach exotic tea rose Rogue. I’ve been enjoying & ‘rediscovering’ my collection.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> The fun is in the hunt for bargains.


I love bargains. All my bags are bargains. Like 1/3 to 1/2 of retail. But I have too much. I need to stop buying bargains. I need to plaster this on my forehead. Or on my wallet. I love premier designers, but I also love this brand at TJ Maxx called lieb something. It wore like iron and never aged. i bought it thinking if I ever had to wait around Port Authority bus station or go to a bar in Brooklyn, it would be great. Never wore it. so pls wear your gorgeous dior. 
@BowieFan1971, i remember old Coach, made in the US. I was too cheap to buy it retail back then, so I waited for sample sales and bought a ton of back packs, shoulder bags, and brief case type things galore. i think my younger cousins ended  up with most of it, but I don’t remember for certain.  curious how does one find old coach today? Is it possible to find dead stock?
i like your etro bag.
@baghabitz34, I love rediscovering bags too. Your collection is great and I love the strap detail. And, am still drooling over your sheets.

New Bag rules to live by:
1. NO more Hermes crinoline, toile, barenia, or box bargains. (except for my dream 30B barenia crinoline, phw and that only if I give up my toile 35B). This will never happen bc somehow, after years of 5-6K Bs and 3-4K Ks. crinoline barenia is now scarce and soaring above retail.  And I will never get the equivalent price for my toile 35B, GHW. Just be happy with the bag you have.
2. Get an extension strap for my 31 trim so I can wear it crossbody. No just give it to a cousin bc 33 trim is my size.
3. do not buy another evelyne unless you start wearing your current Sauge a lot (like an entire summer month). The evelyne is really not your kind of bag, as it’s both logo-ed and practical. the horror.
4. do not buy another Vespa, even if it’s a fabulous black and grey vibrato. Lose enough weight, so the crinoline barenia Vespa PM (smaller than the evelyne pm) drops down correctly and you can wear it. Do NOT buy any vibrato bag.
5. do not buy another art Birkin/Kelly rescue project. DO NOT. Even if it’s a beat up Vache naturale or box bag thst allows you to imagine yourself an asian Jane Birkin. NO.
6. Do not buy another clutch. No matter how much you admire @diane278, yu do not need an octagon, a verrou, or a faco. (Corollary, do not go on the clutch thread; too much temptation)
7. do not buy another gucci, chanel or YSL bag. Just don’t. Yu won’t wear it.

@SouthernPurseGal, I’m sorry, the rhinestone hangers don’t do it for me either. I’d also be worried that they would snag the RTW. I am cheap when it comes to hangers. The pool sounds amazing!

edit: Thank you @whateve for your kind words. I have the same problem sometimes with dead stock, but I try to overcome. I love your group pic of the legacy series and the prototype color block one!  It’s a collectors piece.  @BowieFan1971 , thought you might enjoy this article about Bonnie cashin and coach. Also, I love your Doonie.
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/12/...in-designer.html?referringSource=articleShare
@msd_bags, I love the color and leather and style of your mulberry. The deep rich prune raisin plum gets to me every time.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Oh, in regard to the challenge...wear a gift bag

wore this to see my mom yesterday and to stop at my sister’s to give my niece her birthday present. She was thrilled to see my carrying her birthday present to me. It’s a little heavy...typical Dooney...but I do like it, even if it is not a style I would pick for myself. She did not ask me about the horrible crossbody and I did not have to tell her I listed it. Still unsold...wonder why?


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> I love bargains. All my bags are bargains. Like 1/3 to 1/2 of retail. But I have too much. I need to stop buying bargains. I need to plaster this on my forehead. Or on my wallet. I love premier designers, but I also love this brand at TJ Maxx called lieb something. It wore like iron and never aged. i bought it thinking if I ever had to wait around Port Authority bus station or go to a bar in Brooklyn, it would be great. Never wore it. so pls wear your gorgeous dior.
> @BowieFan1971, i remember old Coach, made in the US. I was too cheap to buy it retail back then, so I waited for sample sales and bought a ton of back packs, shoulder bags, and brief case type things galore. i think my younger cousins ended  up with most of it, but I don’t remember for certain.  curious how does one find old coach today? Is it possible to find dead stock?
> i like your etro bag.
> @baghabitz34, I love rediscovering bags too. Your collection is great and I love the strap detail. And, am still drooling over your sheets.
> 
> New Bag rules to live by:
> 1. NO more Hermes crinoline, toile, barenia, or box bargains. (except for my dream 30B barenia crinoline, phw and that only if I give up my toile 35B). This will never happen bc somehow, after years of 5-6K Bs and 3-4K Ks. crinoline barenia is now scarce and soaring above retail.  And I will never get the equivalent price for my toile 35B, GHW. Just be happy with the bag you have.
> 2. Get an extension strap for my 31 trim so I can wear it crossbody. No just give it to a cousin bc 33 trim is my size.
> 3. do not buy another evelyne unless you start wearing your current Sauge a lot (like an entire summer month). The evelyne is really not your kind of bag, as it’s both logo-ed and practical. the horror.
> 4. do not buy another Vespa, even if it’s a fabulous black and grey vibrato. Lose enough weight, so the crinoline barenia Vespa PM (smaller than the evelyne pm) drops down correctly and you can wear it. Do NOT buy any vibrato bag.
> 5. do not buy another art Birkin/Kelly rescue project. DO NOT. Even if it’s a beat up Vache naturale or box bag thst allows you to imagine yourself an asian Jane Birkin. NO.
> 6. Do not buy another clutch. No matter how much you admire @diane278, yu do not need an octagon, a verrou, or a faco. (Corollary, do not go on the clutch thread; too much temptation)
> 7. do not buy another gucci, chanel or YSL bag. Just don’t. Yu won’t wear it.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, I’m sorry, the rhinestone hangers don’t do it for me either. I’d also be worried that they would snag the RTW. I am cheap when it comes to hangers.


You can find vintage Coach on Poshmark, Mercari, eBay. Thrift shops often have them too. Look for made in NYC, USA or Costa Rica. If it is made in China, they are a reissue and the leather is not as good. If it says made in Korea, it is a fake...Coach never made bags in Korea.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> I love bargains. All my bags are bargains. Like 1/3 to 1/2 of retail. But I have too much. I need to stop buying bargains. I need to plaster this on my forehead. Or on my wallet. I love premier designers, but I also love this brand at TJ Maxx called lieb something. It wore like iron and never aged. i bought it thinking if I ever had to wait around Port Authority bus station or go to a bar in Brooklyn, it would be great. Never wore it. so pls wear your gorgeous dior.
> @BowieFan1971, i remember old Coach, made in the US. I was too cheap to buy it retail back then, so I waited for sample sales and bought a ton of back packs, shoulder bags, and brief case type things galore. i think my younger cousins ended  up with most of it, but I don’t remember for certain.  curious how does one find old coach today? Is it possible to find dead stock?
> i like your etro bag.
> @baghabitz34, I love rediscovering bags too. Your collection is great and I love the strap detail. And, am still drooling over your sheets.
> 
> New Bag rules to live by:
> 1. NO more Hermes crinoline, toile, barenia, or box bargains. (except for my dream 30B barenia crinoline, phw and that only if I give up my toile 35B). This will never happen bc somehow, after years of 5-6K Bs and 3-4K Ks. crinoline barenia is now scarce and soaring above retail.  And I will never get the equivalent price for my toile 35B, GHW. Just be happy with the bag you have.
> 2. Get an extension strap for my 31 trim so I can wear it crossbody. No just give it to a cousin bc 33 trim is my size.
> 3. do not buy another evelyne unless you start wearing your current Sauge a lot (like an entire summer month). The evelyne is really not your kind of bag, as it’s both logo-ed and practical. the horror.
> 4. do not buy another Vespa, even if it’s a fabulous black and grey vibrato. Lose enough weight, so the crinoline barenia Vespa PM (smaller than the evelyne pm) drops down correctly and you can wear it. Do NOT buy any vibrato bag.
> 5. do not buy another art Birkin/Kelly rescue project. DO NOT. Even if it’s a beat up Vache naturale or box bag thst allows you to imagine yourself an asian Jane Birkin. NO.
> 6. Do not buy another clutch. No matter how much you admire @diane278, yu do not need an octagon, a verrou, or a faco. (Corollary, do not go on the clutch thread; too much temptation)
> 7. do not buy another gucci, chanel or YSL bag. Just don’t. Yu won’t wear it.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, I’m sorry, the rhinestone hangers don’t do it for me either. I’d also be worried that they would snag the RTW. I am cheap when it comes to hangers.


Love your rules!

You can still find new old stock vintage Coach.








						vintage coach | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for vintage coach. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.com
				



!
Several of these aren't vintage but several are. 
I once had a new old stock vintage Coach from the 70s. I couldn't bring myself to use it. It had already survived over 40 years without being used; who was I to spoil that track record? I do have a few vintage SLGs that have never been used.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4970177
> View attachment 4970178
> 
> At the moment I don’t have one favorite bag. I have a favorite style. I like that it is real full grain leather yet light enough that I can carry it without any pain.


What an array of lovely colors!  The red, orange and yellow really draws my eye.


missie1 said:


> My favorite bag is my HG Red Caviar Chanel 10C. It’s something about this bag that just checks all the boxes for. It’s perfect color and size. It’s perfect pop and can be worn with jeans or dresses.
> I remember  stalking Chanel forum looking at all red variations to find my perfect shade.  Of course I would fall for one of the hardest bags to find-a 10 c red single flap.  I watched and searched high and low and took about a year.   Once I owned this bag I felt content with my Chanel flaps. Of course others were added but she remains the star.


Beautiful red Chanel!  I am yet to find my perfect shade of red.


jblended said:


> We found out yesterday that my mum was exposed to covid at work and I'm struggling to do anything useful with myself as we wait to see if mum has caught it. So I'm diving headfirst into bags and online browsing as a distraction from the real world and all the nasties I cannot control!
> I thought 2020 was rough on me; this year is proving to be so much harder already!


I'm sorry to hear this.  I hope your mom will stay healthy.  So hard to wait --  I completely understand the need to browse and distract oneself from these real world stressors.  I do the same myself when I am stressed.  Hugs!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Talking Dior I catch myself feeling the "nice for someone else, but not for me" even about most of the current Dior bags... the other day I was looking at the Caro for example. "Nice try Maria Gracia," I thought, but this idea is not new and putting the huge 30 Montaigne on the back does not appeal to me...
> 
> You certainly are right about the H bug!


I like the shape of the Caro, and also the strap and the cannage quilting (although I kinda wish it was lambskin), but I wish the logo turnlock was a bit smaller.  Honestly, I really liked the Miss Dior line of bags and wish they'd kept those around.
Love your New Lock bag!


880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes , Fingers crossed that you find yours soon!


Thank you!  I'm just going to wait until later this year to start looking for one -- just don't quite feel ready yet.  But a prune box Kelly is high on the list!


Well, I've been thinking and having a really hard time picking a favorite bag from my collection.  So many contenders for the spot -- the Lady Dior, my Delvaux Tempete, and so on.  The other thing is, a few of my bags were purchased just before the pandemic, and I added a couple last year.  I really haven't worn them out enough in the real world to make decisions about a favorite.  Maybe I can answer this better later this year!

Also, not sure that I really have a least favorite bag that I own, but  I've moved away from purchasing bags with larger logos.  I do have a couple in my collection which were purchased a couple of years ago, and I like the styles and use them but prefer any future additions to have discreet branding.

@SouthernPurseGal, I would pass on those hangers.  Personally, I like wood hangers.  The non slip ones are practical too.


----------



## whateve

I can't pick a favorite bag, at least not now that I'm not using any of them. It's like trying to pick your favorite child. The bags that were my least favorite have already been sold or given to my daughters. There is one bag I really hate. I would have trouble selling it as it has a production error that might make people believe it was counterfeit, but based on the provenance, I think it is authentic. I really hate the color. It was made for a Coach photo advertising campaign before the style was released. I bought it from the photographer.


----------



## doni

@SouthernPurseGal , those rhinestone hangers look like they should come with a danger warning, like I don’t get how clothes would be safe around them.
Re hangers, for me the main thing is that they be all the same. So satisfying. So I think it is important to buy types that can be easily added on/replaced. Mine are wood in white. I don’t like the thin non sleep ones because you can pack in more clothes with them and I don’t want more clothes, my goal is to see gaps between the pieces . I also don’t like plastic because plastic and because of the static.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> @SouthernPurseGal , those rhinestone look like they should come with a danger warning, like I don’t get how clothes would be safe around them.
> Re hangers, for me the main thing is that they be all the same. So satisfying. So I think it is important to buy types that can be easily added on/replaced. Mine are wood in white. I don’t like the thin non sleep ones because you can pack in more clothes with them and I don’t want more clothes, my goal is to see gaps between the pieces . I also don’t like plastic because plastic and because of the static.


I used to have plastic hangers. I liked that they were easy to get more of and they came in lots of colors. I didn't like that my clothes often slipped off them because they were too slick, and the hook things that were supposed to prevent this weren't always in the best place to do a good job. What I really hated was that they were sometimes hard to hang on the bar in our closet. There isn't that big of a gap between the shelf over the bar and the bar. Also, being a one piece design, they didn't swivel. I replaced them with thin velvet hangers.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ok.

How about these laser engraved wooden hangers but with just my first name?


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I can't pick a favorite bag, at least not now that I'm not using any of them. It's like trying to pick your favorite child. The bags that were my least favorite have already been sold or given to my daughters. There is one bag I really hate. I would have trouble selling it as it has a production error that might make people believe it was counterfeit, but based on the provenance, I think it is authentic. I really hate the color. It was made for a Coach photo advertising campaign before the style was released. I bought it from the photographer.


What color and style is it?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

doni said:


> @SouthernPurseGal ,  I don’t want more clothes, my goal is to see gaps between the pieces .


Yes! this is also why I wanted the chunky lucite ones but $15 each is pretty steep if you want 40...


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> What color and style is it?


It's colorblock - red, navy and camel. It's a Coach Legacy duffle, which is a bucket style. I have the style in other (solid) colors. Here it is with my others. I no longer have the pink. I sold it because it wasn't in perfect condition.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> It's colorblock - red, navy and camel. It's a Coach Legacy duffle, which is a bucket style. I have the style in other (solid) colors.


That sounds really cool!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> That sounds really cool!


I edited my reply with a picture.


----------



## FizzyWater

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Glamourous or Gaudy?



Yes. 

Also, the jewels would leave some clothes bumpy, and the underlying glitter might decide to escape to... everywhere.

In another post you mentioned peshtemal towels - I switched this year and really like them.  (Here they're usually called hammam towels.)  I wanted to buy luxury (lockdown upgrades!) and I wanted to buy organic, and this style were the easiest way to get both.  They dry me instantly, themselves instanter, and are big enough to wrap myself in.  So far the fringes haven't bothered me at all, though sometimes they fascinate the cats.  I picked a variety from different Amazon sellers and they're all functionally the same, feel free to DM me for any minor differences.


----------



## JenJBS

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4970502
> 
> Ok.
> 
> How about these laser engraved wooden hangers but with just my first name?



Yes!  A million times better than the rhinestone hangers!


----------



## whateve

FizzyWater said:


> Yes.
> 
> Also, the jewels would leave some clothes bumpy, and the underlying glitter might decide to escape to... everywhere.
> 
> In another post you mentioned peshtemal towels - I switched this year and really like them.  (Here they're usually called hammam towels.)  I wanted to buy luxury (lockdown upgrades!) and I wanted to buy organic, and this style were the easiest way to get both.  They dry me instantly, themselves instanter, and are big enough to wrap myself in.  So far the fringes haven't bothered me at all, though sometimes they fascinate the cats.  I picked a variety from different Amazon sellers and they're all functionally the same, feel free to DM me for any minor differences.


DH wouldn't be able to stand the fringe.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I edited my reply with a picture.


Super cute! I can’t believe no one would buy it!


----------



## FizzyWater

whateve said:


> DH has congestion that hits him every evening. The doctors couldn't identify what was causing it or give him any medicine to help. He had the allergy tests but nothing came up. They said it could be environmental. You can have reactions to chemicals but allergy tests only test for natural items.



Everyone else has pretty fully discussed the allergy issues, so I'd just toss in that I love my air filter that runs 24/7 and my robot vacuum that runs around every day I remember to push the button.  

But also, if your husband is waking up with congestion, really look at your bedding.  I can't sleep on down pillows.  Down coats, fine.  Down comforters, ok.  But 8 hours with my face in a down pillow and I wake up with a splitting headache and exploding sinuses.  I also just recently gave up my buckwheat hull-filled pillow.  I loved that thing - I could punch it into exactly the perfect shape, always the perfect temperature...  but I happened to read that as the hulls aged they could shed particles that could induce an allergy, even if not allergic at first.  I switched to a generic fiberfill pillow and suddenly I didn't wake up full of mucus!  Add in turning on the air filter again (it was off over the summer while the A/C was on) and I'm in this exciting new world of clear nasal passages!

(i don't even have a diagnosed allergy, though I'm hyper-aware bc my mom is allergic to _everything_.)


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Super cute! I can’t believe no one would buy it!


I think people would buy it. I'm afraid to list it on most reseller sites because it might be reported as counterfeit.


----------



## whateve

FizzyWater said:


> Everyone else has pretty fully discussed the allergy issues, so I'd just toss in that I love my air filter that runs 24/7 and my robot vacuum that runs around every day I remember to push the button.
> 
> But also, if your husband is waking up with congestion, really look at your bedding.  I can't sleep on down pillows.  Down coats, fine.  Down comforters, ok.  But 8 hours with my face in a down pillow and I wake up with a splitting headache and exploding sinuses.  I also just recently gave up my buckwheat hull-filled pillow.  I loved that thing - I could punch it into exactly the perfect shape, always the perfect temperature...  but I happened to read that as the hulls aged they could shed particles that could induce an allergy, even if not allergic at first.  I switched to a generic fiberfill pillow and suddenly I didn't wake up full of mucus!  Add in turning on the air filter again (it was off over the summer while the A/C was on) and I'm in this exciting new world of clear nasal passages!
> 
> (i don't even have a diagnosed allergy, though I'm hyper-aware bc my mom is allergic to _everything_.)


Thanks! DH has his congestion most of the day. It's worst in the evening and when he first goes to bed. He doesn't wake up with much of a problem. I don't know if he would ever want to give up his down pillow. I know he was tested for an allergy to down and it was negative. The allergy tests didn't show any allergies. The doctor said it might be environmental, i.e. some chemical. Recently, when they make down items, they sterilize the down. I think many of the problems people had with down were from impurities in the down, not the feathers themselves.

I just got a new air filter. It's really quiet! I keep forgetting to use it. DH says he doesn't want it in the bedroom. I'll have to remember to put it in there for a few hours before bedtime. I also have a robot vacuum. I've been trying to remember to run it more often. I love that I can let it loose in a room and just come back in a half hour to retrieve it, but the last time it ate up DH's shoe lace.


----------



## missie1

cowgirlsboots said:


> Is it only me or are you all becoming more snobbish re quality as soon as you´ve experienced premier designer bags?
> 
> For my younger DD´s upcoming 18th birthday I recently bought two Kate Spade bags- quilted black leather, golden chains...
> A year ago I would have considered these bags highly desirable for myself.
> Today I see them and think: nice!
> I expect them more closely, touch them, sniff them and think: little girl!
> A look into the mirror and I know they look cheap on me- I´m too old for this level.
> For an 18-year old with the high flying idea a black New Lock would be appropriate, a Chanel Classic Flap ideal (sorry darling... not yet... maybe one day after you have grown up a lot...) they will be fine, though, I hope.
> 
> View attachment 4970279
> View attachment 4970280
> 
> What I bought are a small Kate Spade Gold Coast Lily and a Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne tote.
> The Lily is as good as new, the Maryanne was quite rubbed (reflected in the price) and unfortunately not very clean inside (shame on the seller for posting pictures in an angle that the dirt was not visible). I´m working on her at the moment.


I don’t think it’s a matter of being a snob.  I think it’s all about exposure to quality and certain level of deciding if  paying the premium for the item is worth it to you.   My mom always carried premium designer bags and purchased them for me starting when I was in middle school.  I like what I like and don’t look down on someone for not running around with 5k handbags.  Hell I’m first one to admit I’ve got issues cause everything nice I like is always expensive.   I see some cute contemporary bags that are nice but I know that I don’t have any interest in owning them. I  just bought my stepdaughter  a Tory Burch Kira crossbody  and let me tell you the leather on it was amazing.  Would I carry nope but it was still very nice.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## missie1

jblended said:


> Thank you all! You guys are amazing! I had thought I wouldn't post about it in here so as not to derail the thread (yet again ), but this is my haven and this thread has the best pocket friends anyone could ask for.
> 
> 
> Yes she gets tested weekly for both current infection and antibodies, since the hospital she works in now sees covid cases. Unfortunately she doesn't have antibodies.
> This was always going to be a risk she took opting to work rather than SIP... it just got real because the infected nurse was working alongside mum right before she found out she had covid. The proximity of it is worrisome.
> I'm hoping for the best but I'm a bit of a wreck.
> There's nothing we can do but wait it out and hope she hasn't contracted it. I feel for all the staff since so many of them were exposed that day. Hopefully the PPE was enough to protect them all.
> Sorry for all the bad news of late. Life just got weird!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I just remembered what I was going to say on your post about your most/least favourite bags! I recall when you got the Abro bag and it's funny how it's not your favourite now. Once you've found *your* ideal, then everything else doesn't feel quite right. It's the same with these KS bags...you've had a taste of Dior, everything else is "nice for someone else, but not for me" now. I think that happens to all of us in some way or another and that's why the H forum is full of people selling any other brand they own after catching the H bug.


Projecting positive outcome and for your mom.  
Omg that’s my favorite line” it’s nice for someone else but not for me”


----------



## missie1

SouthernPurseGal said:


> @880 your photos are amazing of your closet!!
> 
> One more clothes hanger poll :
> I found these hand Embellished with crystals hangers on etsy for $6-10 each! Glamourous or Gaudy?
> View attachment 4970382


I love these for a boutique not a home closet though.


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4970177
> View attachment 4970178
> 
> At the moment I don’t have one favorite bag. I have a favorite style. I like that it is real full grain leather yet light enough that I can carry it without any pain.


Lovely collection.


----------



## msd_bags

I also cannot choose a favorite bag at the moment since my bag use is limited now.  However, in my mind, this is my favorite bag (more for work).


I love the style.  I love the color. I love the leather.

My least favorite - probably one of those which I have already decided I want to let go but don’t know where/how to dispose.  Can’t think of a specific piece right now.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so glad you’re keeping the Fendi!!! It has great style and a wonderfully recognizable look that is def not Chanel. I thought about getting one of these resale at some point but 2020 just killed all my interest in shopping.
> 
> And, I agree on the C Jumbos. I’m down to three and just am “over it”. Not that I don’t love these. I just don’t see why I’d buy another given all the fun bags by other brands. I’m still quasi tempted by a black lamb but haven’t even looked to replace the black patent I sold almost 2 years ago.
> 
> My BFF said the same thing about the bracelets. You likely heard her heavy sigh / eye roll combo across the country when I said I was going to get “testers”.
> She’s definitely a go getter. She’s disappointed about Covid and grad school because she’s ready to apply but wants to have the full experience. This time has had so many repercussions - big and small.
> 
> And, of course mini me adores bags. I have a hard time preventing Miss Sticky Fingers from flying off with half my collection when she visits.   During her graduation trip she happily received 3 bags: Gucci, Fendi and Chanel. This was less celebration and more defense on my part. LOL! Same


I really like the Fendi bag......I had to stop myself from going overboard.  I can’t believe your down to three flaps.  I am still sticking to my rule to not sell Chanel bags.   I think I will regret it later.  Black bags are tricky but your Diorama could take place of black bag so definitely no rush.   Great idea to get   DD started on her own collection so she stays out of yours.


----------



## msd_bags

@dcooney4 , what a wonder array of Portland bags you have!  I’m really glad you have found a style that is shoulder friendly for you.

@jblended I really hope you’re mom is alright!

@880 Isn’t it nice when we come to some  realization about adding to/reducing our collection!

@whateve I was gonna say that I love that pink Legacy duffle, then you said you no longer have it.
—-

btw, on the subject of being bag snob, at some point I no longer desired Coach and MK bags, which were part of my starting point on my bag journey.  However, now that I’ve learned more about what I want and my collection consists of mid-level premiere bags, I have begun to appreciate Coach leather bags again (plus of course, the work of the Creative Director there).  I bought the Cassie last year and have been gifted the Mercer.  Both are made very well and with good leathers!


----------



## Bethwithabagproblem

I totally agree about the Coach leather quality. When I compare my Cassies’ (yes, that is plural) to the Pochette Métis, the Coach bags seem much better quality. For the price, I just can’t justify $2000 for the LV PM.


----------



## msd_bags

Bethwithabagproblem said:


> I totally agree about the Coach leather quality. When I compare my Cassies’ (yes, that is plural) to the Pochette Métis, the Coach bags seem much better quality. For the price, I just can’t justify $2000 for the LV PM.


Sometimes the brand name is what we pay for!  Which is actually sad IMO...  Though I am guilty of falling into the trap.


----------



## 880

FizzyWater said:


> Everyone else has pretty fully discussed the allergy issues, so I'd just toss in that I love my air filter that runs 24/7 and my robot vacuum that runs around every day I remember to push the button.
> 
> But also, if your husband is waking up with congestion, really look at your bedding.  I can't sleep on down pillows.  Down coats, fine.  Down comforters, ok.  But 8 hours with my face in a down pillow and I wake up with a splitting headache and exploding sinuses.  I also just recently gave up my buckwheat hull-filled pillow.  I loved that thing - I could punch it into exactly the perfect shape, always the perfect temperature...  but I happened to read that as the hulls aged they could shed particles that could induce an allergy, even if not allergic at first.  I switched to a generic fiberfill pillow and suddenly I didn't wake up full of mucus!  Add in turning on the air filter again (it was off over the summer while the A/C was on) and I'm in this exciting new world of clear nasal passages!
> 
> (i don't even have a diagnosed allergy, tholugh I'm hyper-aware bc my mom is allergic to _everything_.)


I will take notes on this post and on that of @whateve, thank you. Both  DH and I are  allergy and congestion prone and I have winter asthma.

@whateve, my DH also wouldn’t be able to stand the fringe. I prefer low pile towels. Frette makes some. So did Anichini at one point.

@doni, agree re the joy of the uniformity of hangers. Like @dcooney4, I prefer the grey velvet ones (beige look dirty and black pick up lint and I worry about color transfer. DH and I cannot wait to get molded wooden hangers for jackets and sports coats in the new place ( a year from now). (He has molded wooden hangers for sports coats, but space is tight).  He  likes brunello hangers which are generously proportioned and even come with light grey cloth dust covers (I rolled my eyes, but they seem to protect the clothes).

@missie1, agree re not being a snob but just used to certain brands, and yes, it’s nice for someone else,’ definitely resonates. when I was young, whenever my mom upgraded her bags etc., I got the former stuff  Sometimes new.  That’s just how it worked in my family (GM, mom, aunts, cousins, are all shoppers). I don’t think it would have occurred to me to buy a Tory Burch bag, but I remember she had some cute summer tops.

DH has never found the perfect pillow. I’m just as happy not to use one.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I like the shape of the Caro, and also the strap and the cannage quilting (although I kinda wish it was lambskin), but I wish the logo turnlock was a bit smaller.  Honestly, I really liked the Miss Dior line of bags and wish they'd kept those around.
> Love your New Lock bag!



Aww thank-you! The New Lock has really become my favourite bag. I love the Miss Dior line, too. Currently it´s still too expensive for me, but one day I´d love to have a bigger size with the long sliding chain. I fully agree: why haven´t they kept them around? The Caro might be nice, but it´s nothing than another re-interpretation with that huge turnlock and the 30 Montaigne in the back added... Maria Grazia doesn´t happen to impress me with her handbag designs (or her making use of designs from the archives.)


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> @JenJBS Is there any chance you could post a mod shot of your Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag? I have an offer on one that I am seriously considering (retail therapy as my stress levels reach new heights!) but could really use a mod shot to figure out how it looks when worn.



Here's the mod shot. Keep in mind I'm 4'11". I think there are a couple different sizes. Mine is 7.5W×5.5H×2D


----------



## cowgirlsboots

missie1 said:


> I don’t think it’s a matter of being a snob.  I think it’s all about exposure to quality and certain level of deciding if  paying the premium for the item is worth it to you.   My mom always carried premium designer bags and purchased them for me starting when I was in middle school.  I like what I like and don’t look down on someone for not running around with 5k handbags.  Hell I’m first one to admit I’ve got issues cause everything nice I like is always expensive.   I see some cute contemporary bags that are nice but I know that I don’t have any interest in owning them. I  just bought my stepdaughter  a Tory Burch Kira crossbody  and let me tell you the leather on it was amazing.  Would I carry nope but it was still very nice.



Oh, I´m certainly not looking down on anybody for wearing non premier designer bags! And a 5K handbag is like a unicorn to me... 
Everybody should wear what they love!
I´m very happy with the quality of the two Kate Spade bags. Still I wouldn´t carry them. My gut feeling tells me they´ll look great on my daughter, though.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Here's the mod shot. Keep in mind I'm 4'11". I think there are a couple different sizes. Mine is 7.5W×5.5H×2D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970757


I love this bag! So cute! And with the lining issues solved it´s really desirable!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I think people would buy it. I'm afraid to list it on most reseller sites because it might be reported as counterfeit.


Mercari lets you authenticate any bag listed there for $5...it’s done through Real Authenticators and the buyer gets an email after purchase with the authentication, which they can print out. They do have a comments section when you are giving them pics/info where you could address it.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Mercari lets you authenticate any bag listed there for $5...it’s done through Real Authenticators and the buyer gets an email after purchase with the authentication, which they can print out. They do have a comments section when you are giving them pics/info where you could address it.


I'm afraid the authenticators would think it was fake. I have the original factory paperwork. I don't know if I would include that. It might confuse people. I'm fine with taking it back if someone doesn't think it is authentic. I just know I can't list it on ebay or any site in which a seller's reputation could be ruined by listing a fake.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Here's the mod shot. Keep in mind I'm 4'11". I think there are a couple different sizes. Mine is 7.5W×5.5H×2D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970757


You look so cute!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> @dcooney4 , what a wonder array of Portland bags you have!  I’m really glad you have found a style that is shoulder friendly for you.
> 
> @jblended I really hope you’re mom is alright!
> 
> @880 Isn’t it nice when we come to some  realization about adding to/reducing our collection!
> 
> @whateve I was gonna say that I love that pink Legacy duffle, then you said you no longer have it.
> —-
> 
> btw, on the subject of being bag snob, at some point I no longer desired Coach and MK bags, which were part of my starting point on my bag journey.  However, now that I’ve learned more about what I want and my collection consists of mid-level premiere bags, I have begun to appreciate Coach leather bags again (plus of course, the work of the Creative Director there).  I bought the Cassie last year and have been gifted the Mercer.  Both are made very well and with good leathers!


I loved the pink Legacy duffle too. I bought it used and it had some corner wear and a few spots. I couldn't ignore them and I couldn't rehab it. Ultimately, the fact that it wasn't perfect was something I couldn't overcome. I bought a brand new one from Coach in the same color, but it was a different dye lot and wasn't as pretty of a color so I returned it. I wonder if I should have kept it.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love this bag! So cute! And with the lining issues solved it´s really desirable!



Thank you!   It is a cute little bag, and easy to dress up or down.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> You look so cute!



Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Is it only me or are you all becoming more snobbish re quality as soon as you´ve experienced premier designer bags?
> 
> For my younger DD´s upcoming 18th birthday I recently bought two Kate Spade bags- quilted black leather, golden chains...
> A year ago I would have considered these bags highly desirable for myself.
> Today I see them and think: nice!
> I expect them more closely, touch them, sniff them and think: little girl!
> A look into the mirror and I know they look cheap on me- I´m too old for this level.
> For an 18-year old with the high flying idea a black New Lock would be appropriate, a Chanel Classic Flap ideal (sorry darling... not yet... maybe one day after you have grown up a lot...) they will be fine, though, I hope.
> 
> View attachment 4970279
> View attachment 4970280
> 
> What I bought are a small Kate Spade Gold Coast Lily and a Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne tote.
> The Lily is as good as new, the Maryanne was quite rubbed (reflected in the price) and unfortunately not very clean inside (shame on the seller for posting pictures in an angle that the dirt was not visible). I´m working on her at the moment.


My quality needs are very category specific. Handbags, jewelry (and travel) are my refuse-to-compromise categories. And, my standards for those grew as I gained more experience with them.
In contrast I don’t need the same level of clothing. For example, I absolutely will not buy a contemporary bag ever again. But, the idea of spending $600 on a designer t-shirt or $1000 on pants would make me feel cuckoo.  I’m perfectly happy with “very nice” clothes instead of “designer” clothes.   Or, I would never spend top dollar on cookware because I don’t enjoy cooking. So, it’s just about how much I enjoy, value and participate in the category. 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> @880 your photos are amazing of your closet!!
> 
> One more clothes hanger poll :
> I found these hand Embellished with crystals hangers on etsy for $6-10 each! Glamourous or Gaudy?
> View attachment 4970382


Gaudy and snag city.   I also saw the ones you looked at with names. IMO, hangers don’t really add anything to a closet beyond uniformity. I’d look for the ones that will take care of my clothes the best.


880 said:


> I love bargains. All my bags are bargains. Like 1/3 to 1/2 of retail. But I have too much. I need to stop buying bargains. I need to plaster this on my forehead. Or on my wallet. I love premier designers, but I also love this brand at TJ Maxx called lieb something. It wore like iron and never aged. i bought it thinking if I ever had to wait around Port Authority bus station or go to a bar in Brooklyn, it would be great. Never wore it. so pls wear your gorgeous dior.
> @BowieFan1971, i remember old Coach, made in the US. I was too cheap to buy it retail back then, so I waited for sample sales and bought a ton of back packs, shoulder bags, and brief case type things galore. i think my younger cousins ended  up with most of it, but I don’t remember for certain.  curious how does one find old coach today? Is it possible to find dead stock?
> i like your etro bag.
> @baghabitz34, I love rediscovering bags too. Your collection is great and I love the strap detail. And, am still drooling over your sheets.
> 
> New Bag rules to live by:
> 1. NO more Hermes crinoline, toile, barenia, or box bargains. (except for my dream 30B barenia crinoline, phw and that only if I give up my toile 35B). This will never happen bc somehow, after years of 5-6K Bs and 3-4K Ks. crinoline barenia is now scarce and soaring above retail.  And I will never get the equivalent price for my toile 35B, GHW. Just be happy with the bag you have.
> 2. Get an extension strap for my 31 trim so I can wear it crossbody. No just give it to a cousin bc 33 trim is my size.
> 3. do not buy another evelyne unless you start wearing your current Sauge a lot (like an entire summer month). The evelyne is really not your kind of bag, as it’s both logo-ed and practical. the horror.
> 4. do not buy another Vespa, even if it’s a fabulous black and grey vibrato. Lose enough weight, so the crinoline barenia Vespa PM (smaller than the evelyne pm) drops down correctly and you can wear it. Do NOT buy any vibrato bag.
> 5. do not buy another art Birkin/Kelly rescue project. DO NOT. Even if it’s a beat up Vache naturale or box bag thst allows you to imagine yourself an asian Jane Birkin. NO.
> 6. Do not buy another clutch. No matter how much you admire @diane278, yu do not need an octagon, a verrou, or a faco. (Corollary, do not go on the clutch thread; too much temptation)
> 7. do not buy another gucci, chanel or YSL bag. Just don’t. Yu won’t wear it.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, I’m sorry, the rhinestone hangers don’t do it for me either. I’d also be worried that they would snag the RTW. I am cheap when it comes to hangers. The pool sounds amazing!
> 
> edit: Thank you @whateve for your kind words. I have the same problem sometimes with dead stock, but I try to overcome. I love your group pic of the legacy series and the prototype color block one!  It’s a collectors piece.  @BowieFan1971 , thought you might enjoy this article about Bonnie cashin and coach. Also, I love your Doonie.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/12/...in-designer.html?referringSource=articleShare
> @msd_bags, I love the color and leather and style of your mulberry. The deep rich prune raisin plum gets to me every time.


I love the thought you’ve put into your new rules!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh, in regard to the challenge...wear a gift bag
> 
> wore this to see my mom yesterday and to stop at my sister’s to give my niece her birthday present. She was thrilled to see my carrying her birthday present to me. It’s a little heavy...typical Dooney...but I do like it, even if it is not a style I would pick for myself. She did not ask me about the horrible crossbody and I did not have to tell her I listed it. Still unsold...wonder why?
> View attachment 4970471


I had this in the small in ivory. These are so well made. I think Dooney is really under appreciated.


missie1 said:


> I really like the Fendi bag......I had to stop myself from going overboard.  I can’t believe your down to three flaps.  I am still sticking to my rule to not sell Chanel bags.   I think I will regret it later.  Black bags are tricky but your Diorama could take place of black bag so definitely no rush.   Great idea to get   DD started on her own collection so she stays out of yours.


I remember your don’t sell Chanel rule!  Early on in my C collecting I made the mistake of buying what I “should” own vs what I was passionate about. So those bags had to go.

A black Diorama is no longer an option because they’re discontinued. I have 3 Dioramas that are keepers but I don’t want to add any discontinued bags in an effort to keep my collection fresh.

But, I do need a go-to statement black bag and I’d prefer something classic. So, I’m not sure what to get. It’s looking like a black lamb C but unless and until I’m excited about it, I’m not buying it. I already sold one black jumbo. I have to be convinced to buy another. 

And, DD has an oddly specific and localized brain injury that somehow prevents her from seeing the boundary of her wardrobe and my wardrobe.  She’s worn my C Jumbos as much as I have.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> My quality needs are very category specific. Handbags, jewelry (and travel) are my refuse-to-compromise categories. And, my standards for those grew as I gained more experience with them.
> In contrast I don’t need the same level of clothing. For example, I absolutely will not buy a contemporary bag ever again. But, the idea of spending $600 on a designer t-shirt or $1000 on pants would make me feel cuckoo.  I’m perfectly happy with “very nice” clothes instead of “designer” clothes.   Or, I would never spend top dollar on cookware because I don’t enjoy cooking. So, it’s just about how much I enjoy, value and participate in the category.
> Gaudy and snag city.   I also saw the ones you looked at with names. IMO, hangers don’t really add anything to a closet beyond uniformity. I’d look for the ones that will take care of my clothes the best.
> I love the thought you’ve put into your new rules!
> I had this in the small in ivory. These are so well made. I think Dooney is really under appreciated.
> I remember your don’t sell Chanel rule!  Early on in my C collecting I made the mistake of buying what I “should” own vs what I was passionate about. So those bags had to go.
> 
> A black Diorama is no longer an option because they’re discontinued. I have 3 Dioramas that are keepers but I don’t want to add any discontinued bags in an effort to keep my collection fresh.
> 
> But, I do need a go-to statement black bag and I’d prefer something classic. So, I’m not sure what to get. It’s looking like a black lamb C but unless and until I’m excited about it, I’m not buying it. I already sold one black jumbo. I have to be convinced to buy another.
> 
> And, DD has an oddly specific and localized brain injury that somehow prevents her from seeing the boundary of her wardrobe and my wardrobe.  She’s worn my C Jumbos as much as I have.


Definitely better to let them go and use funds for something other items that will be used.  
Didn’t realize that you were at 3 Dioramas.  Yes your definitely at the max on that bag.  I agree that Black lamb is probably for you but it doesn’t inspire.
DD is girl after my own heart. Nothing beats a Jumbo


----------



## Sparkletastic

@More bags was sweet enough to remind me that it is almost time for our...

*ANNUAL COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE!!  *

For those new to the thread, we started this tradition 6 years ago to remind ourselves of how wonderful our own collections are. By sharing and showcasing our babies with each other we reminded that we have all (or most of) what we need making it easier to shop our own closets.

To make this celebration extra fun, we share bags of a certain color each week.
************

*COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE!*

• New color weeks start each Sunday
• Don’t jump ahead but, if you miss a week, please do show your bags “late”.
• Show bags individually or in a group
• You do NOT have to wear the bags that week
• For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2020) or even just one photo from when you started your collection to demonstrate how you have curated it over time.
• This is completely voluntary. There is no pressure to post at any time.

_COLOR WEEKS_
Feb. 7: Red (including burgundy_)_
Feb. 14: Orange & Yellow
Feb. 21: Green
Feb. 28: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
Mar. 7: Violet (including purple & pink)
Mar. 14: Black
Mar. 21: Gray
Mar 28: White & Cream
Mar. 31: Brown & Tan
Apr. 4: Metallic (gold, silver, bronze and more!)
Apr. 11: Jeweled and all other embellished
Apr. 18: Multicolored

_If you have posted in previous years, you can search the previous threads to find old photos of your bags to share the journey of your curation. _

I will repost this information on Feb 1 but I wanted to share it a bit early so anyone with questions, etc. can ask and be ready to go when we begin.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ooh fun!! My only red bag is handy!


----------



## jblended

Hazzelnut said:


> Sending you hugs and love





JenJBS said:


> So sorry to hear about your mom, and hope she's still healthy, and didn't catch it.





msd_bags said:


> @jblended I really hope you’re mom is alright!





Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. I hope your mom will stay healthy. So hard to wait -- I completely understand the need to browse and distract oneself from these real world stressors. I do the same myself when I am stressed. Hugs!





missie1 said:


> Projecting positive outcome and for your mom.
> Omg that’s my favorite line” it’s nice for someone else but not for me”


Thank you all! I will update once we have her PCR results. Thankfully, she' taking it all in her stride and refusing to get stressed out about something she cannot control. I suppose I'm doing enough stressing out for the both of us! 



BowieFan1971 said:


> You buy and restore vintage Coach....you can’t GET quality like that in anywhere near the price point! You don’t have to buy designer to be spoiled in regard to quality.


This! 


baghabitz34 said:


> I’ve been enjoying & ‘rediscovering’ my collection.


Awesome! I love the Rogues.  



880 said:


> New Bag rules to live by:


Brilliant new rules. It's great that something as simple as looking at your entire collection has honed your rules. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh, in regard to the challenge...wear a gift bag


Well done! I'm glad your sister was happy to see it worn. 




msd_bags said:


> I also cannot choose a favorite bag at the moment since my bag use is limited now. However, in my mind, this is my favorite bag (more for work).


Love all your Mulbs. So, so good!


----------



## More bags

High five to @Sparkletastic for rounding up our Colour Week Bag Showcase! 

*FEBRUARY SHOPPING YOUR CLOSET CHALLENGES*

1) *Valentine's Day / Lunar New Year* -  wear each of your red/burgundy bags 2x
2) *Extreme Team* - wear your 2 smallest or your 2 largest bags at least 2x
3) *That is So You* - wear the bag that even other people look at and say 'that is so you,' 2x @doni. Is it your signature bag @dcooney4 or your signature style of bag @Purses & Perfumes

Do as many challenges as you like (or do none!) We love pictures and stories. Just have fun rotating through the bags in your wardrobe, feel free to share your journey and learnings.  

Edited to add:
Adding to the February Challenges, here is a non bag challenge.
*Remove 28 in 28* - @Vintage Leather stated a goal of exiting 2021 items from her home in 2021! Let's do this on a smaller scale. If you like to count things, aim to remove 28 items in 28 days in February. If you don't care to count, try focusing on one area of your home each week - pantry spices, medications, cosmetics, etc.


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> Here's the mod shot. Keep in mind I'm 4'11". I think there are a couple different sizes. Mine is 7.5W×5.5H×2D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970757


I cannot believe how quickly you posted this for me! Thank you so much! 
Can I be you when I grow up?! 
Seriously, I love the way it looks on you. I searched high and low for a mod shot, only to find the website's official photos which were of no help as I was trying to visualize how I'd style the bag. This is what I needed to see; it looks awesome on you! I think I can rock this bag, though I couldn't make it look quite as elegant as you do.
The one I'm being offered is the same size, in grey, but it also has a logo on the front. It's steeply discounted because it's missing the strap. I love the strap (it looks like a bit of jewellery) but I have other gorgeous straps I can use. This may be the only way I could ever afford this bag anyhow, and I would take such good care of it if I was lucky enough to have it.
I think I'll get it. The only issue is that my SA has offered it to 3 of her most loyal customers. She's trying to get as much commission as she can before the boutique closes, so I can't blame her. I'll see if I can nab it before the others. This would be a great addition to my collection. 
Thanks again!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> I cannot believe how quickly you posted this for me! Thank you so much!
> Can I be you when I grow up?!
> Seriously, I love the way it looks on you. I searched high and low for a mod shot, only to find the website's official photos which were of no help as I was trying to visualize how I'd style the bag. This is what I needed to see; it looks awesome on you! I think I can rock this bag, though I couldn't make it look quite as elegant as you do.
> The one I'm being offered is the same size, in grey, but it also has a logo on the front. It's steeply discounted because it's missing the strap. I love the strap (it looks like a bit of jewellery) but I have other gorgeous straps I can use. This may be the only way I could ever afford this bag anyhow, and I would take such good care of it if I was lucky enough to have it.
> I think I'll get it. The only issue is that my SA has offered it to 3 of her most loyal customers. She's trying to get as much commission as she can before the boutique closes, so I can't blame her. I'll see if I can nab it before the others. This would be a great addition to my collection.
> Thanks again!



You're very welcome, sweet friend! Thanks for the lovely compliments!   You will make this bag look amazing! It will be a great addition to your collection! 

The chain strap is like jewelry. I could easily see a necklace made of this chain. I'm excited to see how you personalize yours with your straps! I couldn't stand that logo patch, and cut it off. It does have a flat area where the patch was, and tiny holes, but I just always carry that side against me, and away from the camera.


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> High five to @Sparkletastic for rounding up our Colour Week Bag Showcase!
> 
> *FEBRUARY SHOPPING YOUR CLOSET CHALLENGES*
> 
> 1) *Valentine's Day / Lunar New Year* -  wear each of your red/burgundy bags 2x
> 2) *Extreme Team* - wear your 2 smallest or your 2 largest bags at least 2x
> 3) *That is So You* - wear the bag that even other people look at and say 'that is so you,' 2x @doni. Is it your signature bag @dcooney4 or your signature style of bag @Purses & Perfumes
> 
> Do as many challenges as you like (or do none!) We love pictures and stories. Just have fun rotating through the bags in your wardrobe, feel free to share your journey and learnings.


Ooh! I love these. I have no clue how I can get one of these done in Covid time but I’m gonna try!

Thanks for creating these!!! 

_(and all, forgive my typos on my color weeks post. I’ll correct them when I repost.) _


----------



## msd_bags

Funny that we are talking about hangers when I just availed of a buy 1 take 1 deal on these:



i bought them for the bright pink accent!! I would have preferred a slimmer profile...but the color is happiness!! Lol!
(Excuse the photo.  This order is still on “quarantine” here in the house.)


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Yep. I have become a bag snob in that I look at things that would have been acceptable in the past, like Coach Outlet, and see the quality issues or say to myself “I’d buy that preloved for $20-30.” Then I look at things that would have been luxe to me, like regular Coach, then look at the price tag and say to myself “that’s a vintage LV!” Guess which one I would rather have?


The outlet quality has really changed. Years ago you could still get butter soft quality leathers there. Now almost everything is coated. Every now and then they have a nice piece but you really have to search to find it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## FizzyWater

whateve said:


> Thanks! DH has his congestion most of the day. It's worst in the evening and when he first goes to bed. He doesn't wake up with much of a problem. I don't know if he would ever want to give up his down pillow. I know he was tested for an allergy to down and it was negative. The allergy tests didn't show any allergies. The doctor said it might be environmental, i.e. some chemical. Recently, when they make down items, they sterilize the down. I think many of the problems people had with down were from impurities in the down, not the feathers themselves.
> 
> I just got a new air filter. It's really quiet! I keep forgetting to use it. DH says he doesn't want it in the bedroom. I'll have to remember to put it in there for a few hours before bedtime. I also have a robot vacuum. I've been trying to remember to run it more often. I love that I can let it loose in a room and just come back in a half hour to retrieve it, but the last time it ate up DH's shoe lace.



Oh, I'm sorry, I misunderstood and thought he was waking up congested.  I hope you're able to find out what's going on!

I do have to babysit the first round of running the robot vacuum - it likes to push my flat shoes under furniture, and it has an unsavory interest in climbing up the clothes-dryer-wire-contraption.  And it annoys the cats.   But it keeps the mess of their hair to a dull roar.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> What a pretty rainbow! I love the colors of your bedroom.


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Derelict in posting pics. The past week:
> View attachment 4970426
> 
> Ferragamo tote in Nebbiolo, Coach Rogue in black, LV Tournelle PM, and Coach exotic tea rose Rogue. I’ve been enjoying & ‘rediscovering’ my collection.


I love all of these specially your rogues.


----------



## doni

@jblended , thanks so much for the suggestion on the support cushion! Run it by my friend who says she still has the cushion contraption she use to breastfed her various kids, so that should work too, but will keep it in mind.

@dcooney4 that is what I call knowing what your favorite bag is!
What a nice raw of colors.

@880 I had to check the Brunello hangers and indeed, that dust cover looks nice!
We only have molded hanger in the coat closet. I find them in any event too big for things like tees or even my shirts and blazers.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Yes! this is also why I wanted the chunky lucite ones but $15 each is pretty steep if you want 40...


Are you sure 40 would be enough? I bought 50 of the velvet ones and it was not enough and now I am in search of more in the color I bought ugh!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> It's colorblock - red, navy and camel. It's a Coach Legacy duffle, which is a bucket style. I have the style in other (solid) colors. Here it is with my others. I no longer have the pink. I sold it because it wasn't in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 4970516


Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I also cannot choose a favorite bag at the moment since my bag use is limited now.  However, in my mind, this is my favorite bag (more for work).
> View attachment 4970608
> 
> I love the style.  I love the color. I love the leather.
> 
> My least favorite - probably one of those which I have already decided I want to let go but don’t know where/how to dispose.  Can’t think of a specific piece right now.


This is one of my favorites of your bags. Always stunning!


----------



## FizzyWater

dcooney4 said:


> The outlet quality has really changed. Years ago you could still get butter soft quality leathers there. Now almost everything is coated. Every now and then they have a nice piece but you really have to search to find it.



Interesting, and thank you!  Your post made me ponder my outlet purchase, with the below result... (Long-ish thing ahead, but at least about purses!  ) 

I think it was 10 years ago that I came across an outlet in Carmel and bought a matching Poppy tote?satchel? and Chelsea flap.  Both black with chain/leather straps and robins-egg-blue interiors, so visually they go together - but the leathers are very different. I had both around a friend here who had worked at Coach and she raved about how much better the Chelsea leather was.  I think something may be wrong with me, that I liked the Poppy leather better, and recently after buying better quality bags the Chelsea just felt completely plasticky to the point I couldn't even touch it.

But thank you, because thinking about the Poppy again, I realized I had been mentally putting it in the same category as a tote, but it's actually just about exactly the same size and effective shape as my Trim and Venetas.  (And my black Veneta is on loan to my mom and I won't see her for ages.)  I have no idea why, but it makes it so much more mentally usable.  Still would be better with a zipper, tho. 

So I pulled it from the pile of "things to give to friends on my next trip to the US".  The three models obviously have different drops 


(Veneta, then Trim, then Poppy hiding at the bottom) but that's ok for me.  And I can wear the Poppy crossbody as well, which is nice.  The leather is... not great.  It really needs a ton of conditioning, and is a little shinier than I'd like.  This is fixable, right?  I fear going to the Coach forums!  I might find more things to buy!

Not actually making my number smaller, darn it!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> High five to @Sparkletastic for rounding up our Colour Week Bag Showcase!
> 
> *FEBRUARY SHOPPING YOUR CLOSET CHALLENGES*
> 
> 1) *Valentine's Day / Lunar New Year* -  wear each of your red/burgundy bags 2x
> 2) *Extreme Team* - wear your 2 smallest or your 2 largest bags at least 2x
> 3) *That is So You* - wear the bag that even other people look at and say 'that is so you,' 2x @doni. Is it your signature bag @dcooney4 or your signature style of bag @Purses & Perfumes
> 
> Do as many challenges as you like (or do none!) We love pictures and stories. Just have fun rotating through the bags in your wardrobe, feel free to share your journey and learnings.


These are great. It may only be the deer and birds in the neighborhood that see them but I will give it a try.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> @880 I had to check the Brunello hangers and indeed, that dust cover looks nice!
> We only have molded hanger in the coat closet. I find them in any event too big for things like tees or even my shirts and blazers.



Dust covers like this really do make sense. I make my own out of scraps of fabric and have them on everything that does not live in a full clothes bag. They not only keep dust off the shoulders of the garments, but prevent fading due to exposure of light, too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> These are great. It may only be the deer and birds in the neighborhood that see them but I will give it a try.


I know! I have 5 red bags...if I wear them 2x each, that’s 10 wearings. I get out of the house about once a week.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Is it only me or are you all becoming more snobbish re quality as soon as you´ve experienced premier designer bags?
> 
> For my younger DD´s upcoming 18th birthday I recently bought two Kate Spade bags- quilted black leather, golden chains...
> A year ago I would have considered these bags highly desirable for myself.
> Today I see them and think: nice!
> I expect them more closely, touch them, sniff them and think: little girl!
> A look into the mirror and I know they look cheap on me- I´m too old for this level.
> For an 18-year old with the high flying idea a black New Lock would be appropriate, a Chanel Classic Flap ideal (sorry darling... not yet... maybe one day after you have grown up a lot...) they will be fine, though, I hope.
> 
> View attachment 4970279
> View attachment 4970280
> 
> What I bought are a small Kate Spade Gold Coast Lily and a Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne tote.
> The Lily is as good as new, the Maryanne was quite rubbed (reflected in the price) and unfortunately not very clean inside (shame on the seller for posting pictures in an angle that the dirt was not visible). I´m working on her at the moment.


Your DD is a lucky girl!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Um...not a fan...AND at $6-10 each? That’s a NO from me.


agreed, that price point! yikes!


BowieFan1971 said:


> You buy and restore vintage Coach....you can’t GET quality like that in anywhere near the price point! *You don’t have to buy designer to be spoiled in regard to quality*.


So true!


baghabitz34 said:


> Derelict in posting pics. The past week:
> View attachment 4970426
> 
> Ferragamo tote in Nebbiolo, Coach Rogue in black, LV Tournelle PM, and Coach exotic tea rose Rogue. I’ve been enjoying & ‘rediscovering’ my collection.


I like!


BowieFan1971 said:


> You can find vintage Coach on Poshmark, Mercari, eBay. Thrift shops often have them too. Look for made in NYC, USA or Costa Rica. If it is made in China, they are a reissue and the leather is not as good. If it says made in Korea, it is a fake...Coach never made bags in Korea.


Good tips on finding vintage, I have my first and only coach bag I purchased in the early 90s from my fast food job, I also purchased the matching coin purse too. I will say the quality back then compared to now is like night and day.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4970502
> 
> Ok.
> 
> How about these laser engraved wooden hangers but with just my first name?


Much better!


whateve said:


> It's colorblock - red, navy and camel. It's a Coach Legacy duffle, which is a bucket style. I have the style in other (solid) colors. Here it is with my others. I no longer have the pink. I sold it because it wasn't in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 4970516


So pretty the pink bag is so vibrant!


msd_bags said:


> I also cannot choose a favorite bag at the moment since my bag use is limited now.  However, in my mind, this is my favorite bag (more for work).
> View attachment 4970608
> 
> *I love the style.  I love the color. I love the leather.*
> 
> My least favorite - probably one of those which I have already decided I want to let go but don’t know where/how to dispose.  Can’t think of a specific piece right now.


Me too!!  


JenJBS said:


> Here's the mod shot. Keep in mind I'm 4'11". I think there are a couple different sizes. Mine is 7.5W×5.5H×2D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970757


Cute bag, I like the outfit, very chic!


----------



## BowieFan1971

The Etro arrived! Very pleased...the quality is on par with LV coated canvas and this 1994 vintage beauty is in amazing condition. A side benefit I had not anticipated? It comes with a detachable vachetta strap in the perfect length for me I can now use with my LVs! A big win all around! I stuffed her because she needs a little reshaping and the lining has that flaky coating like LV Vuittonette, which I can fix. Love her!


----------



## More bags

Adding to the February Challenges, here is a non bag challenge.
*Remove 28 in 28* - @Vintage Leather stated a goal of exiting 2021 items from her home in 2021! Let's do this on a smaller scale. If you like to count things, aim to remove 28 items in 28 days in February. If you don't care to count, try focusing on one area of your home each week - pantry spices, medications, cosmetics, etc.


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> Cute bag, I like the outfit, very chic!



Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> The Etro arrived! Very pleased...the quality is on par with LV coated canvas and this 1994 vintage beauty is in amazing condition. A side benefit I had not anticipated? It comes with a detachable vachetta strap in the perfect length for me I can now use with my LVs! A big win all around! I stuffed her because she needs a little reshaping and the lining has that flaky coating like LV Vuittonette, which I can fix. Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971337



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## 880

FizzyWater said:


> Interesting, and thank you!  Your post made me ponder my outlet purchase, with the below result... (Long-ish thing ahead, but at least about purses!  )
> 
> I think it was 10 years ago that I came across an outlet in Carmel and bought a matching Poppy tote?satchel? and Chelsea flap.  Both black with chain/leather straps and robins-egg-blue interiors, so visually they go together - but the leathers are very different. I had both around a friend here who had worked at Coach and she raved about how much better the Chelsea leather was.  I think something may be wrong with me, that I liked the Poppy leather better, and recently after buying better quality bags the Chelsea just felt completely plasticky to the point I couldn't even touch it.
> 
> But thank you, because thinking about the Poppy again, I realized I had been mentally putting it in the same category as a tote, but it's actually just about exactly the same size and effective shape as my Trim and Venetas.  (And my black Veneta is on loan to my mom and I won't see her for ages.)  I have no idea why, but it makes it so much more mentally usable.  Still would be better with a zipper, tho.
> 
> So I pulled it from the pile of "things to give to friends on my next trip to the US".  The three models obviously have different drops
> View attachment 4971160
> 
> (Veneta, then Trim, then Poppy hiding at the bottom) but that's ok for me.  And I can wear the Poppy crossbody as well, which is nice.  The leather is... not great.  It really needs a ton of conditioning, and is a little shinier than I'd like.  This is fixable, right?  I fear going to the Coach forums!  I might find more things to buy!
> 
> Not actually making my number smaller, darn it!


I love all three bags!


----------



## FizzyWater

880 said:


> I love all three bags!



Thank you!  I feel very lucky to have such a wealth of choices!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Putting my new to me Etro in the closet and removing two bags to be listed, I looked and took a mental inventory. I came to a realization. I am done! I have no real or valid reason to buy another bag. I know I can pare down, even, but do not want to do so until after things are more normal and I can wear the bags I have to see which ones can go (though I have some candidates in mind). Sales are super slow unless I want to give bags away for practically free, so waiting makes sense for that reason too.
It is a kind of relief to say NO and not have justification to even look. I have no holes in my collection, no styles or designers I am dying to have. I am good.


----------



## baghabitz34

cowgirlsboots said:


> Is it only me or are you all becoming more snobbish re quality as soon as you´ve experienced premier designer bags?
> 
> For my younger DD´s upcoming 18th birthday I recently bought two Kate Spade bags- quilted black leather, golden chains...
> A year ago I would have considered these bags highly desirable for myself.
> Today I see them and think: nice!
> I expect them more closely, touch them, sniff them and think: little girl!
> A look into the mirror and I know they look cheap on me- I´m too old for this level.
> For an 18-year old with the high flying idea a black New Lock would be appropriate, a Chanel Classic Flap ideal (sorry darling... not yet... maybe one day after you have grown up a lot...) they will be fine, though, I hope.
> 
> View attachment 4970279
> View attachment 4970280
> 
> What I bought are a small Kate Spade Gold Coast Lily and a Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne tote.
> The Lily is as good as new, the Maryanne was quite rubbed (reflected in the price) and unfortunately not very clean inside (shame on the seller for posting pictures in an angle that the dirt was not visible). I´m working on her at the moment.


Not at all - I carry everything from outlet to premier. I just like what I like!

I guess I will be the lone defender of Kate Spade, lol.


I purchased the wallet in late 2017/early 2018. I’ve used it a ton. The hardware has very few scratches, there’s no pilling around the zipper & the leather shows very little wear. The bag I bought in early 2017. Besides some scratches on the feet, it really doesn’t show a lot of wear.
 Wish I had I purchased another of these wallets when they went on sale.


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> Spark you and Mini me look absolutely fabulous. The texture on the Diorama is great.
> 
> My favorite bag is my HG Red Caviar Chanel 10C. It’s something about this bag that just checks all the boxes for. It’s perfect color and size. It’s perfect pop and can be worn with jeans or dresses.
> I remember  stalking Chanel forum looking at all red variations to find my perfect shade.  Of course I would fall for one of the hardest bags to find-a 10 c red single flap.  I watched and searched high and low and took about a year.   Once I owned this bag I felt content with my Chanel flaps. Of course others were added but she remains the star.
> My least favorite bag is my LV Mono Artsy.  It gets the most wear because it’s my workhorse bag and fits everything.  I hate it because I don’t feel pulled together with this bag.  I can’t get rid of it.  Trust me I’ve dreamed of that but I would need to then replace with Chanel Maxi or something similar.


Stunning 10C red Jumbo missie!


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4970177
> View attachment 4970178
> 
> At the moment I don’t have one favorite bag. I have a favorite style. I like that it is real full grain leather yet light enough that I can carry it without any pain.


Gorgeous rainbow line up. It's awesome to see you find your favourite style dcooney!


dcooney4 said:


> *I don’t really have a least favorite. If I get tired of something I let it go.*





keodi said:


> *Same!*
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your mom is ok!


Way to go, you two! *I don’t really have a least favorite. If I get tired of something I let it go.  *


jblended said:


> Thank you for the much needed laugh!
> 
> This rainbow of leather!
> 
> Aw, thank you. I hope it's not too much trouble!
> 
> We found out yesterday that my mum was exposed to covid at work and I'm struggling to do anything useful with myself as we wait to see if mum has caught it. So I'm diving headfirst into bags and online browsing as a distraction from the real world and all the nasties I cannot control!
> I thought 2020 was rough on me; this year is proving to be so much harder already!


My thoughts and best wishes are with you and your mom.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> High five to @Sparkletastic for rounding up our Colour Week Bag Showcase!
> 
> *FEBRUARY SHOPPING YOUR CLOSET CHALLENGES*
> 
> 1) *Valentine's Day / Lunar New Year* -  wear each of your red/burgundy bags 2x
> 2) *Extreme Team* - wear your 2 smallest or your 2 largest bags at least 2x
> 3) *That is So You* - wear the bag that even other people look at and say 'that is so you,' 2x @doni. Is it your signature bag @dcooney4 or your signature style of bag @Purses & Perfumes
> 
> Do as many challenges as you like (or do none!) We love pictures and stories. Just have fun rotating through the bags in your wardrobe, feel free to share your journey and learnings.
> 
> Edited to add:
> Adding to the February Challenges, here is a non bag challenge.
> *Remove 28 in 28* - @Vintage Leather stated a goal of exiting 2021 items from her home in 2021! Let's do this on a smaller scale. If you like to count things, aim to remove 28 items in 28 days in February. If you don't care to count, try focusing on one area of your home each week - pantry spices, medications, cosmetics, etc.


I will do the Valentine's Day/Lunar New Year challenge and wear the red/burgundy bags twice.
I'm going to continue the Least used... I still haven't carried Miss Alligator!

I love the non-bag challenge - Remove 28 in 28. I'm about a third through the basement this month (will report at the end of Jan with the rest of my stats), maybe I can get another third done in February! 



Sparkletastic said:


> @More bags was sweet enough to remind me that it is almost time for our...
> 
> *ANNUAL COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE!!  *
> 
> For those new to the thread, we started this tradition 6 years ago to remind ourselves of how wonderful our own collections are. By sharing and showcasing our babies with each other we reminded that we have all (or most of) what we need making it easier to shop our own closets.
> 
> To make this celebration extra fun, we share bags of a certain color each week.
> ************
> 
> *COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE!*
> 
> • New color weeks start each Sunday
> • Don’t jump ahead but, if you miss a week, please do show your bags “late”.
> • Show bags individually or in a group
> • You do NOT have to wear the bags that week
> • For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2020) or even just one photo from when you started your collection to demonstrate how you have curated it over time.
> • This is completely voluntary. There is no pressure to post at any time.
> 
> _COLOR WEEKS_
> Feb. 7: Red (including burgundy_)_
> Feb. 14: Orange & Yellow
> Feb. 21: Green
> Feb. 28: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
> Mar. 7: Violet (including purple & pink)
> Mar. 14: Black
> Mar. 21: Gray
> Mar 28: White & Cream
> Mar. 31: Brown & Tan
> Apr. 4: Metallic (gold, silver, bronze and more!)
> Apr. 11: Jeweled and all other embellished
> Apr. 18: Multicolored
> 
> _If you have posted in previous years, you can search the previous threads to find old photos of your bags to share the journey of your curation. _
> 
> I will repost this information on Feb 1 but I wanted to share it a bit early so anyone with questions, etc. can ask and be ready to go when we begin.


Sparkletastic - how marvelous to 'see' you again! I'm glad to know all is well (or as well as can be during a pandemic), and that you're able to join us again! 

My most favorite bag is still the Louis Vuitton Lock Me Bucket Noir, with 112 wears - I love that bright pink interior.
Least favorite is the Massaccesi Juliet Midi... because I can't get used to the Flore pattern. It's a beautiful bag, and I love the lilac interior - but the sparkly leather makes me feel like I'm wearing a blingy bag and that's just not me. I have listed it, but don't even have a single 'like' on it. Obvs - no one else likes it either!
I have finally come to the realization that I don't really like bags that zip. This means I can stop thinking about an H Plume or Bolide, they won't work for me. Whew!


----------



## SakuraSakura

doni said:


> Let’s go on topic. I have set myself a budget, sort of, for fashion and I am trying to be thoughtfull about my Spring/Summer needs, which I don’t know whether it is helping or encouraging me more to shop . In terms of handbags, like every year, I am back to thinking I want a white bag, or a Summery color bag, or both.
> And I need more bags that can be worn crossbody, now that my social life seems to be about having walks, a dog in tow. Need is not really the right word though, I have enough and can always grab the Gucci Disco which is a bag I love to hate. I mean, it is perfect, roomy, supremely confortable, goes with every thing, and it bores me to death. It is like the goodie goodie girl at school who on top of being pretty and smart is also kind and a good person, so you can’t help but like her and still wish there would be something wrong with her...



I've been thinking about adding a Louis Vuitton Trocadero 30 as there is definitely a need for another crossbody in my life.


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> The Etro arrived! Very pleased...the quality is on par with LV coated canvas and this 1994 vintage beauty is in amazing condition. A side benefit I had not anticipated? It comes with a detachable vachetta strap in the perfect length for me I can now use with my LVs! A big win all around! I stuffed her because she needs a little reshaping and the lining has that flaky coating like LV Vuittonette, which I can fix. Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971337


Love her!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> Putting my new to me Etro in the closet and removing two bags to be listed, I looked and took a mental inventory. I came to a realization. I am done! I have no real or valid reason to buy another bag. I know I can pare down, even, but do not want to do so until after things are more normal and I can wear the bags I have to see which ones can go (though I have some candidates in mind). Sales are super slow unless I want to give bags away for practically free, so waiting makes sense for that reason too.
> It is a kind of relief to say NO and not have justification to even look. I have no holes in my collection, no styles or designers I am dying to have. I am good.


It's so good to be at purse peace! I'm hoping to be there soon.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Not at all - I carry everything from outlet to premier. I just like what I like!
> 
> I guess I will be the lone defender of Kate Spade, lol.
> View attachment 4971400
> 
> I purchased the wallet in late 2017/early 2018. I’ve used it a ton. The hardware has very few scratches, there’s no pilling around the zipper & the leather shows very little wear. The bag I bought in early 2017. Besides some scratches on the feet, it really doesn’t show a lot of wear.
> Wish I had I purchased another of these wallets when they went on sale.


I have a Kate Spade wallet my daughter bought and I use that more than my LV one.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Another dust allergy sufferer here, I've had it all my life. At least I'm not as bad as my aunt. The most important thing for me is to not have carpets throughout, and if there is wall to wall carpet (house in Scotland) ultra low-pile. My Henry vacuum cleaner is my domestic best fiend LOL.
> 
> So as planned I bought a new SLG this month, another Clavi.  I could have bought black Box last month from France (as @momasaurus pointed out) but I think this Swift BM/JdN verso Sailor's Tattoo is of a more fitting with more of my daily bags. Smart casual rather than perfectly formal.
> 
> It's not the bright, bright I thought I'd choose either, but I couldn't let this little mermaid get away and knew I'd regret not getting one if they all sold out. It was about £20 more than a month ago, but going in to H NBS would cost me that in a train ticket anyway and h.com don't charge for shipping.
> 
> Bambou Calvi holds my CCs (easy to find) and the Bleu Nuit holds my business cards (which are printed on a green matte card as close to Bambou as I could find). I thought it'd be the other way around at first, but the green looks so nice next to the 'sunny' yellow. Sun, sea and lush vegetation all at once. I may switch around at some point. Right now, very happy with both.
> 
> View attachment 4966872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966873


How cheerful! Especially today… a major rain/wind storm passed through here last night, and it's still raining hard today. 

When you first described the new Calvi card case as a "little mermaid" I thought you meant because it was scarce. Like a unicorn. And then I looked more closely, and no… there's really an actual MERMAID on it! Wow! Yes, of COURSE you had to have it!


----------



## ElainePG

Hazzelnut said:


> Purposely convinced my partner to go for a short drive just so I could use my HG bag!
> 
> Changing my mind set to use them and shop my own wardrobe, rather than let them sit on my shelves, has made me constantly desperate to go for drives along the coast road Feeling very lucky to live in Northern Ireland where our Belfast is only 20 minutes from the beautiful coast / countryside. Especially as we can’t go out and do things in the city atm.
> 
> Have also cut down my Wishlist by half by thinking would I rather have the money or the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4967089


What a stunning bag! I'm in love with the color.


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> *Oh* and we are finally under contract!!!!!
> 
> _The following is just a mental happy dance about the master closet:_
> 
> View attachment 4967062
> 
> 
> Just look at the size of that walk-in with a window! With just $1500 worth of Ikea Pax walk in organizing closets installed you can morph it into my dream closet that would be like this on one side(except the shelves would be lit) :
> View attachment 4967073
> 
> And this on the other(except I'm not sure I want doors) :
> View attachment 4967074
> 
> But obviously since my walk in is not a full height room at the sides near the wall so I would have these modular closets configured into a shorter but wider shape To match my room's dimensions. But the style would be the same. A vanity station at the window is a must. With a mirror to apply makeup in natural light. And we will have dark wood floors and I would want a ridiculously girly chandelier like in the first pic and a fluffy white rug in the center and a trifold mirror when you first walk in, off to the right . And a cute and comfy chair on theme ( princess baroque) when you first walk in off to the left . So someone could make themselves comfortable while they help you select an outfit. And a large soft (Velvety chenille jacquard upholstered) Ottoman in the center. And sound design in the master bath and adjacent closet. Luckily my husband is, in his off hours, an audiophile and sound technician.


Oh, congratulations! I'm so pleased for you. You're gonna have a blast designing that walk-in closet. You haven't mentioned the shelving for your handbags, though… will it have open shelves, or glass doors? We want to see pictures!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> My quality needs are very category specific. Handbags, jewelry (and travel) are my refuse-to-compromise categories. And, my standards for those grew as I gained more experience with them.
> In contrast I don’t need the same level of clothing. For example, I absolutely will not buy a contemporary bag ever again. But, the idea of spending $600 on a designer t-shirt or $1000 on pants would make me feel cuckoo. I’m perfectly happy with “very nice” clothes instead of “designer” clothes.  Or, I would never spend top dollar on cookware because I don’t enjoy cooking. So, it’s just about how much I enjoy, value and participate in the category.


Oh, I hear you! Cookware is definetely not anything I´d spend money on, either... I hate cooking and any old pot or pan will do. 
I like spending moderate money on preloved quality handbags, just because they are so much nicer than what the same amount of money could buy brand new. 
Jewellery I don´t have much and if I buy any it will be something quirky and preloved, again no big spending. For example my favourite long sterling silver necklace with a horeseshoe pendant from the 70ies cost under 10 Euro and I love it andwear it 24/7. 

Travel ist great. Still I´m not the one to spend a lot on it. I book as cheap as I can and all I care for is decent (aka clean) accomodation. The money will go towards shopping when I´m there! 

The prices of designer clothes are a miracle to me. Most of my clothes and shoes are preloved, some true vintage, all the best quality I can find and the basics come from the supermarket. I think it´s the combination that makes the look. Recently I bought my first ever piece of RTW- a 90ies fake fur YSL coat in leopard print. It´s gorgeous, feels very special, but honestly the quality isn´t any better than what I know and cherish in originally expensive vintage coats from the 60ies or 70ies. It cost me 120 Euro which was splurging for me.


----------



## whateve

FizzyWater said:


> Interesting, and thank you!  Your post made me ponder my outlet purchase, with the below result... (Long-ish thing ahead, but at least about purses!  )
> 
> I think it was 10 years ago that I came across an outlet in Carmel and bought a matching Poppy tote?satchel? and Chelsea flap.  Both black with chain/leather straps and robins-egg-blue interiors, so visually they go together - but the leathers are very different. I had both around a friend here who had worked at Coach and she raved about how much better the Chelsea leather was.  I think something may be wrong with me, that I liked the Poppy leather better, and recently after buying better quality bags the Chelsea just felt completely plasticky to the point I couldn't even touch it.
> 
> But thank you, because thinking about the Poppy again, I realized I had been mentally putting it in the same category as a tote, but it's actually just about exactly the same size and effective shape as my Trim and Venetas.  (And my black Veneta is on loan to my mom and I won't see her for ages.)  I have no idea why, but it makes it so much more mentally usable.  Still would be better with a zipper, tho.
> 
> So I pulled it from the pile of "things to give to friends on my next trip to the US".  The three models obviously have different drops
> View attachment 4971160
> 
> (Veneta, then Trim, then Poppy hiding at the bottom) but that's ok for me.  And I can wear the Poppy crossbody as well, which is nice.  The leather is... not great.  It really needs a ton of conditioning, and is a little shinier than I'd like.  This is fixable, right?  I fear going to the Coach forums!  I might find more things to buy!
> 
> Not actually making my number smaller, darn it!


Poppy was full price, not made for outlet. The items were cheaper to begin with as it was designed to be more affordable and appeal to a younger audience. They made outlet versions called Daisy. I have a Poppy that I love. I think the leather is gorgeous. Chelsea was a name used over and over for many different collections.

A lot of stuff at Coach outlets, and even at FP Coach, is not very good quality. I hate the crossgrain leather, which is like a cheap version of saffiano. But there are things at the outlet that are very nice. Coach goes through stages in which they upgrade outlet merchandise. Right now, they are endeavoring to make it difficult for people to tell what is boutique and what is outlet.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Adding to the February Challenges, here is a non bag challenge.
> *Remove 28 in 28* - @Vintage Leather stated a goal of exiting 2021 items from her home in 2021! Let's do this on a smaller scale. If you like to count things, aim to remove 28 items in 28 days in February. If you don't care to count, try focusing on one area of your home each week - pantry spices, medications, cosmetics, etc.



Great idea! My place really needs a purge!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I love their *sunflower* color.


So do I! After I start (no… after I FINISH) physical therapy, which will be some time in May, I plan to bring the specs for the small bag to my physical therapist and see if she will sign off on it. If she does, it will be my post-surgery, post-pt present to myself.

It's this one, isn't it?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Putting my new to me Etro in the closet and removing two bags to be listed, I looked and took a mental inventory. I came to a realization. I am done! I have no real or valid reason to buy another bag. I know I can pare down, even, but do not want to do so until after things are more normal and I can wear the bags I have to see which ones can go (though I have some candidates in mind). Sales are super slow unless I want to give bags away for practically free, so waiting makes sense for that reason too.
> It is a kind of relief to say NO and not have justification to even look. I have no holes in my collection, no styles or designers I am dying to have. I am good.



Congratulation on being at bag peace! 
Until early this afternoon I had thought I finally had reached this state, too...  
...then good old SpiDior crawled out of the corner when DH reminded me we would have gone to Paris next week hadn´t Covid killed all plans. 
I ended up browsing French sales on VC- "show lowest price first" as I always do. And what did I see? A quirky beauty at a price that seemed to be fairly nice. Two hours of research, coupon hunting, creating a new account and some negotiations with the seller later I bought it...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I have a Kate Spade wallet my daughter bought and I use that more than my LV one.



The quality of their items seems to be very nice as far as I can tell from the two bags I bought for my DD.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> The outlet quality has really changed. Years ago you could still get butter soft quality leathers there. Now almost everything is coated. Every now and then they have a nice piece but you really have to search to find it.


Oh no!  Coach has always been known for great leather. Coated??? Is it a seasonal / collection issue? 
Or is contemporary doing a coated phase? 2 years ago everything was faux saffiano. 


dcooney4 said:


> Are you sure 40 would be enough? I bought 50 of the velvet ones and it was not enough and now I am in search of more in the color I bought ugh!


I had that question but didn’t want to ask. Perhaps counting current items and adding 10% vs a hard number might be best. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I know! I have 5 red bags...if I wear them 2x each, that’s 10 wearings. I get out of the house about once a week.


IKR?! SIP is killing me!!!!!


More bags said:


> Adding to the February Challenges, here is a non bag challenge.
> *Remove 28 in 28* - @Vintage Leather stated a goal of exiting 2021 items from her home in 2021! Let's do this on a smaller scale. If you like to count things, aim to remove 28 items in 28 days in February. If you don't care to count, try focusing on one area of your home each week - pantry spices, medications, cosmetics, etc.


I’m a neat / clean / organization girl. After being stuck on the house, we’re Marie Kondo’d / feng shui’d / saniztized to death. If I remove _another_ 28 things, Mr. Sparkle will put ME on the recycle heap! 

We literally had a discussion on how many pair of scissors we needed in the house. When I saw the veins vibrate in his temples I thought maaaaayyybe I should give him back the extra scissors, back away slowly and find a new hobby. 


baghabitz34 said:


> Not at all - I carry everything from outlet to premier. I just like what I like!
> 
> I guess I will be the lone defender of Kate Spade, lol.
> View attachment 4971400
> 
> I purchased the wallet in late 2017/early 2018. I’ve used it a ton. The hardware has very few scratches, there’s no pilling around the zipper & the leather shows very little wear. The bag I bought in early 2017. Besides some scratches on the feet, it really doesn’t show a lot of wear.
> Wish I had I purchased another of these wallets when they went on sale.


Great bag! I love any animal / exotic print accent. 


Cookiefiend said:


> I will do the Valentine's Day/Lunar New Year challenge and wear the red/burgundy bags twice.
> I'm going to continue the Least used... I still haven't carried Miss Alligator!
> 
> I love the non-bag challenge - Remove 28 in 28. I'm about a third through the basement this month (will report at the end of Jan with the rest of my stats), maybe I can get another third done in February!
> 
> 
> Sparkletastic - how marvelous to 'see' you again! I'm glad to know all is well (or as well as can be during a pandemic), and that you're able to join us again!
> 
> My most favorite bag is still the Louis Vuitton Lock Me Bucket Noir, with 112 wears - I love that bright pink interior.
> Least favorite is the Massaccesi Juliet Midi... because I can't get used to the Flore pattern. It's a beautiful bag, and I love the lilac interior - but the sparkly leather makes me feel like I'm wearing a blingy bag and that's just not me. I have listed it, but don't even have a single 'like' on it. Obvs - no one else likes it either!
> I have finally come to the realization that I don't really like bags that zip. This means I can stop thinking about an H Plume or Bolide, they won't work for me. Whew!


@Cookiefiend So good to “see” you too, my friend!
Yay on your LockMe! I remember you and I got different LM models at about the same time. I’m glad your bucket still makes you happy! I need to get my LM out and about more!





ElainePG said:


> How cheerful! Especially today… a major rain/wind storm passed through here last night, and it's still raining hard today.
> 
> When you first described the new Calvi card case as a "little mermaid" I thought you meant because it was scarce. Like a unicorn. And then I looked more closely, and no… there's really an actual MERMAID on it! Wow! Yes, of COURSE you had to have it!


@ElainePG Hey!  I hadn’t seen you post since I popped back in. All is well with you and yours, I hope!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Poppy was full price, not made for outlet. The items were cheaper to begin with as it was designed to be more affordable and appeal to a younger audience. They made outlet versions called Daisy. I have a Poppy that I love. I think the leather is gorgeous. Chelsea was a name used over and over for many different collections.
> 
> A lot of stuff at Coach outlets, and even at FP Coach, is not very good quality. I hate the crossgrain leather, which is like a cheap version of saffiano. But there are things at the outlet that are very nice. Coach goes through stages in which they upgrade outlet merchandise. Right now, they are endeavoring to make it difficult for people to tell what is boutique and what is outlet.


When I was there both before and after Christmas, everything in Coach Outlet was the coated crap or coated canvas, with the exception of a few lamb skin quilted pieces in black and white. I have a $50 credit for them and I can’t find anything worth buying.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Every time I see sauge Evie here, I have to look twice because first *my eyes read SAUSAGE Evie!* And my niece is named Evie so I pay even more attention





cowgirlsboots said:


> Is it only me or are you all becoming more snobbish re quality as soon as you´ve experienced premier designer bags?
> 
> For my younger DD´s upcoming 18th birthday I recently bought two Kate Spade bags- quilted black leather, golden chains...
> A year ago I would have considered these bags highly desirable for myself.
> Today I see them and think: nice!
> I expect them more closely, touch them, sniff them and think: little girl!
> A look into the mirror and I know they look cheap on me- I´m too old for this level.
> For an 18-year old with the high flying idea a black New Lock would be appropriate, a Chanel Classic Flap ideal (sorry darling... not yet... maybe one day after you have grown up a lot...) they will be fine, though, I hope.
> 
> View attachment 4970279
> View attachment 4970280
> 
> What I bought are a small Kate Spade Gold Coast Lily and a Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne tote.
> The Lily is as good as new, the Maryanne was quite rubbed (reflected in the price) and unfortunately not very clean inside (shame on the seller for posting pictures in an angle that the dirt was not visible). I´m working on her at the moment.


I would love to have been gifted these bags when I was an 18 year old! Lucky DD!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Caught in the act! You are so right! While I was still searching for my idea of a handbag that little abro offered all I wanted and now, some steps further into my journey I have outgrown it. Still it is finest quality.
> 
> Talking Dior I catch myself feeling the "nice for someone else, but not for me" even about most of the current Dior bags... the other day* I was looking at the Caro* for example. "Nice try Maria Gracia," I thought, but this idea is not new and *putting the huge 30 Montaigne on the back does not appeal to me... *
> 
> You certainly are right about the H bug!


Yes, I looked at the Caro and I feel the same way. 


baghabitz34 said:


> Derelict in posting pics. The past week:
> View attachment 4970426
> 
> Ferragamo tote in Nebbiolo, Coach Rogue in black, LV Tournelle PM, and Coach exotic tea rose Rogue. I’ve been enjoying & ‘rediscovering’ my collection.


I love all of these bags!


880 said:


> I love bargains. All my bags are bargains. Like 1/3 to 1/2 of retail. But I have too much. I need to stop buying bargains. I need to plaster this on my forehead. Or on my wallet. I love premier designers, but I also love this brand at TJ Maxx called lieb something. It wore like iron and never aged. i bought it thinking if I ever had to wait around Port Authority bus station or go to a bar in Brooklyn, it would be great. Never wore it. so pls wear your gorgeous dior.
> @BowieFan1971, i remember old Coach, made in the US. I was too cheap to buy it retail back then, so I waited for sample sales and bought a ton of back packs, shoulder bags, and brief case type things galore. i think my younger cousins ended  up with most of it, but I don’t remember for certain.  curious how does one find old coach today? Is it possible to find dead stock?
> i like your etro bag.
> @baghabitz34, I love rediscovering bags too. Your collection is great and I love the strap detail. And, am still drooling over your sheets.
> 
> New Bag rules to live by:
> 1. NO more Hermes crinoline, toile, barenia, or box bargains. (except for my dream 30B barenia crinoline, phw and that only if I give up my toile 35B). This will never happen bc somehow, after years of 5-6K Bs and 3-4K Ks. crinoline barenia is now scarce and soaring above retail.  And I will never get the equivalent price for my toile 35B, GHW. Just be happy with the bag you have.
> 2. Get an extension strap for my 31 trim so I can wear it crossbody. No just give it to a cousin bc 33 trim is my size.
> 3. do not buy another evelyne unless you start wearing your current Sauge a lot (like an entire summer month). *The evelyne is really not your kind of bag, as it’s both logo-ed and practical. the horror.*
> 4. do not buy another Vespa, even if it’s a fabulous black and grey vibrato. Lose enough weight, so the crinoline barenia Vespa PM (smaller than the evelyne pm) drops down correctly and you can wear it. Do NOT buy any vibrato bag.
> 5. do not buy another art Birkin/Kelly rescue project. DO NOT. Even if it’s a beat up Vache naturale or box bag thst allows you to imagine yourself an asian Jane Birkin. NO.
> 6. Do not buy another clutch. No matter how much you admire @diane278, yu do not need an octagon, a verrou, or a faco. (Corollary, do not go on the clutch thread; too much temptation)
> 7. do not buy another gucci, chanel or YSL bag. Just don’t. Yu won’t wear it.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, I’m sorry, the rhinestone hangers don’t do it for me either. I’d also be worried that they would snag the RTW. I am cheap when it comes to hangers. The pool sounds amazing!
> 
> edit: Thank you @whateve for your kind words. I have the same problem sometimes with dead stock, but I try to overcome. I love your group pic of the legacy series and the prototype color block one!  It’s a collectors piece.  @BowieFan1971 , thought you might enjoy this article about Bonnie cashin and coach. Also, I love your Doonie.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/12/...in-designer.html?referringSource=articleShare
> @msd_bags, I love the color and leather and style of your mulberry. The deep rich prune raisin plum gets to me every time.


I really like your insightful new rules for your collection @880.
*The evelyne is really not your kind of bag, as it’s both logo-ed and practical. the horror.*
 The Evelyne - logo'd and practical, the horror!  You're hilarious. My Evelyne is practical (etoupe) and you're right, not as glamourous as some of her other sisters in my closet, yet still my most frequently carried bag. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh, in regard to the challenge...wear a gift bag
> 
> wore this to see my mom yesterday and to stop at my sister’s to give my niece her birthday present. She was thrilled to see my carrying her birthday present to me. It’s a little heavy...typical Dooney...but I do like it, even if it is not a style I would pick for myself. She did not ask me about the horrible crossbody and I did not have to tell her I listed it. Still unsold...wonder why?
> View attachment 4970471


I love the colour of this bag BowieFan.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> What an array of lovely colors!  The red, orange and yellow really draws my eye.
> 
> Beautiful red Chanel!  I am yet to find my perfect shade of red.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear this.  I hope your mom will stay healthy.  So hard to wait --  I completely understand the need to browse and distract oneself from these real world stressors.  I do the same myself when I am stressed.  Hugs!
> 
> *I like the shape of the Caro*, and also the strap and the cannage quilting (although I kinda wish it was lambskin), b*ut I wish the logo turnlock was a bit smaller.*  Honestly,  and wish they'd kept those around.
> Love your New Lock bag!
> 
> Thank you!  I'm just going to wait until later this year to start looking for one -- just don't quite feel ready yet.  But a prune box Kelly is high on the list!
> 
> 
> Well, I've been thinking and having a really hard time picking a favorite bag from my collection.  So many contenders for the spot -- the Lady Dior, my Delvaux Tempete, and so on.  The other thing is, a few of my bags were purchased just before the pandemic, and I added a couple last year.  I really haven't worn them out enough in the real world to make decisions about a favorite.  Maybe I can answer this better later this year!
> 
> Also, not sure that I really have a least favorite bag that I own, but  I've moved away from purchasing bags with larger logos.  I do have a couple in my collection which were purchased a couple of years ago, and I like the styles and use them but prefer any future additions to have discreet branding.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, I would pass on those hangers.  Personally, I like wood hangers.  The non slip ones are practical too.


I agree with your Dior comments.


----------



## JenJBS

Opinions, please. Yes? No? Maybe so?


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> It's colorblock - red, navy and camel. It's a Coach Legacy duffle, which is a bucket style. I have the style in other (solid) colors. Here it is with my others. I no longer have the pink. I sold it because it wasn't in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 4970516


Gorgeous eye candy - brilliant colours whateve!


JenJBS said:


> Here's the mod shot. Keep in mind I'm 4'11". I think there are a couple different sizes. Mine is 7.5W×5.5H×2D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970757


Fantastic bag and chic coat Jen.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Totally non bag related question. What is your go to healthy recipe? 

Prior to Covid when I had the luxury of traveling (biz & personal) 40% of the time and then socializing / dates nights which probably took up another 20% of meals, I was able to have crazy variety cooked by people with a passion and skill for the culinary arts.

Now... it’s me vs. kitchen. I’m a very good cook who unfortunately despises cooking with the fiery hatred of Abaddon’s flames.  I did it out of love for my babies and felt it worthy of non catered entertaining. But to shovel food in Mr S’s and my mouths day after day???? I’m about to have a psychic break!!!!!! 

_I won’t ask him to share in this duty because 1) he can’t cook and 2) he does a poopload of other things around the house I won’t ever do._

So, I find myself eating yet another version of the same healthy one skillet goulash I’ve cooked 7,394,921 times during Covid - shredded / diced veggies, lean protein, Creole holy trinity, some kind of healthy/ no sugar or dairy sauce.  Put over rice for hubby who mocks me by having a fast metabolism. And.... scene.

Help! I need rescue. I’m about to sprout kale eyelashes!

What is your go to healthy dish?  My only restriction is I prefer if grains or sugar are optional. Please share. Save me from myself!


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> What is your go to healthy dish? My only restriction is I prefer if grains or sugar are optional. Please share. Save me from myself!


not so much a recipe as a technique or process. I don’t marinate. But I might dry rub with Diamond kosher salt. (Were meat eaters). Thomas Keller’s rub of a little Mayo on a steak, Turkey, chicken or chop also works well. Sherry wine vinegar doe salad dressing and not balsamic vinegar.

I like white rice and feel that brown is for prisoners, but I don’t mind barley Cooked al dente in large amounts. Chilled and then  sautéed in olive oil, butter or duck fat, salt, and garlic with some sautéed bok Choy.

stir fry does not work well for me bc I’m lazy and overload the pan causing the contents to steam and turn grey.

Anything slow roasted, reverse sear: double cut pork chop; boneless duck breast (magret); whole boneless Turkey breast, tied, skin on;  or salmon fillet, skin on.








						Reverse-Seared Steak Recipe
					

The reverse sear is one of the easiest and arguably best methods of cooking a steak. Start it in a low oven, then quickly sear it in a hot pan or on the grill for a beautiful crust.




					www.seriouseats.com
				





https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/28/dining/mayo-meat-marinade.html?referringSource=articleShare

note: my endocrinologist who pioneered some kind of weight loss clinic at Weill Cornell, insists order of the meal matters: first water; then vegetables; then protein (marbled protein is okay) and then if you have to do so, carbs That are not bread.

my other trick is a large salad before every meal. Sometimes with avocado instead of the oil in the dressing.
pans, instead of something sweet at night, frozen fruit covered in full fat kefir.

@JenJBS, maybe? Not a fan of the lucite on the strap? Is it returnable in case you change your mind?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Totally non bag related question. What is your go to healthy recipe?
> 
> Prior to Covid when I had the luxury of traveling (biz & personal) 40% of the time and then socializing / dates nights which probably took up another 20% of meals, I was able to have crazy variety cooked by people with a passion and skill for the culinary arts.
> 
> Now... it’s me vs. kitchen. I’m a very good cook who unfortunately despises cooking with the fiery hatred of Abaddon’s flames.  I did it out of love for my babies and felt it worthy of non catered entertaining. But to shovel food in Mr S’s and my mouths day after day???? I’m about to have a psychic break!!!!!!
> 
> _I won’t ask him to share in this duty because 1) he can’t cook and 2) he does a poopload of other things around the house I won’t ever do._
> 
> So, I find myself eating yet another version of the same healthy one skillet goulash I’ve cooked 7,394,921 times during Covid - shredded / diced veggies, lean protein, Creole holy trinity, some kind of healthy/ no sugar or dairy sauce.  Put over rice for hubby who mocks me by having a fast metabolism. And.... scene.
> 
> Help! I need rescue. I’m about to sprout kale eyelashes!
> 
> What is your go to healthy dish?  My only restriction is I prefer if grains or sugar are optional. Please share. Save me from myself!





880 said:


> not so much a recipe as a technique or process. I don’t marinate. But I might dry rub with Diamond kosher salt. (Were meat eaters). Thomas Keller’s rub of a little Mayo on a steak, Turkey, chicken or chop also works well. Sherry wine vinegar doe salad dressing and not balsamic vinegar.
> 
> Anything slow roasted, reverse sear: double cut pork chop; boneless duck breast (magret); whole boneless Turkey breast, tied, skin on;  or salmon fillet, skin on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reverse-Seared Steak Recipe
> 
> 
> The reverse sear is one of the easiest and arguably best methods of cooking a steak. Start it in a low oven, then quickly sear it in a hot pan or on the grill for a beautiful crust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seriouseats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/28/dining/mayo-meat-marinade.html?referringSource=articleShare


For me, healthy means low carb. My favorites are garlic marinated tri-tip roasted in the oven and grilled, sometimes served with chimichurri; and grilled chicken in a salad of mixed baby greens, with tomato, red onions, roasted pecans, dried blueberries and balsamic dressing. I also grill shrimp with garlic butter.

DH doesn't like vegetables so other than salad, the only veggies he eats are things like tomatoes and onions in tacos. He likes potatoes but I don't eat them usually; often I'll make him a side of grilled potatoes. I like vegetables but it is usually too much trouble to cook them for me. His favorite dish that I cook is a whole roasted chicken stuffed with a wild rice blend, with dried apricots.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> DH doesn't like vegetables so other than salad,


Yep. It’s a drag making veggies just for me too! Taking notes on your tri tip. DH likes crispy potatoes in the Breville toaster oven air fry mode.


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> Are you sure 40 would be enough? I bought 50 of the velvet ones and it was not enough and now I am in search of more in the color I bought ugh!


DC,
Try Wayfair as I got 3 boxes from them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> I would love to have been gifted these bags when I was an 18 year old! Lucky DD!





More bags said:


> Yes, I looked at the Caro and I feel the same way.




I really hope she will be happy! She was very miffed about her older sister having the Dior tote for Chistmas. (She had no idea how cheap it was... but it looked brand new.)




Thanks for sharing my feelings re the Caro!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Opinions, please. Yes? No? Maybe so?
> 
> View attachment 4971748



Yesssss! But I´d chuck the strap and wear it as a pillow clutch, because I hate the clear plastic buckle.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yesssss! But I´d chuck the strap and wear it as a pillow clutch, because I hate the clear plastic buckle.



Thanks! That was my thought as well. I removed the crossbody strap with a clear buckle on my Maison Margiela bowling bag.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulation on being at bag peace!
> Until early this afternoon I had thought I finally had reached this state, too...
> ...then good old SpiDior crawled out of the corner when DH reminded me we would have gone to Paris next week hadn´t Covid killed all plans.
> I ended up browsing French sales on VC- "show lowest price first" as I always do. And what did I see? A quirky beauty at a price that seemed to be fairly nice. Two hours of research, coupon hunting, creating a new account and some negotiations with the seller later I bought it...



When do we get pics? We want pics!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Fantastic bag and chic coat Jen.



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Opinions, please. Yes? No? Maybe so?
> 
> View attachment 4971748


Too much for me!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> Adding to the February Challenges, here is a non bag challenge.
> *Remove 28 in 28* - @Vintage Leather stated a goal of exiting 2021 items from her home in 2021! Let's do this on a smaller scale. If you like to count things, aim to remove 28 items in 28 days in February. If you don't care to count, try focusing on one area of your home each week - pantry spices, medications, cosmetics, etc.


Thank you for adding a non-bag challenge!  Great idea for those of us who need to continue to work on home organization. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulation on being at bag peace!
> Until early this afternoon I had thought I finally had reached this state, too...
> ...then good old SpiDior crawled out of the corner when DH reminded me we would have gone to Paris next week hadn´t Covid killed all plans.
> I ended up browsing French sales on VC- "show lowest price first" as I always do. And what did I see? A quirky beauty at a price that seemed to be fairly nice. Two hours of research, coupon hunting, creating a new account and some negotiations with the seller later I bought it...


OK, I admit I am very curious....

@880, I chuckled at your description of brown rice.  I prefer white rice as well.   @Sparkletastic, do you like smoothies?  You can put fruits and veggies in them and it can be really filling and nutritious.  Probably works better for lunch than dinner, though.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> I have a Kate Spade wallet my daughter bought and I use that more than my LV one.



I've only had negative experiences with Kate Spade. While I adore the aesthetic of their older novelty pieces, many of their wallets have a plastic interior while the exterior is leather. I don't feel as if the quality is there for the amount of money we pay.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Too much for me!



I also say no thanks.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> We literally had a discussion on how many pair of scissors we needed in the house. When I saw the veins vibrate in his temples I thought maaaaayyybe I should give him back the extra scissors, back away slowly and find a new hobby.


We have three pairs. one for art, one for kitchen and one for packages. I did not have any conversations about them though. I’m left handed with scissors, generally right handed for other things.
I got the first art bag from @docride, a gorgeous metallic matte gray, blue green Colvert/indigo interior (30B vache liegee, brushed phw. I’m also so excited about the second art rescue @docride project (a 35B Togo, brushed phw, expressionist camo with a possible plum interior. First pic 30B. Second and third pic 35B in process. These are distressed bags i bought last year with the express intention of giving them a second life thanks to the artistry and skill of @docride .


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Too much for me!



Thanks!


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> Yep. It’s a drag making veggies just for me too! Taking notes on your tri tip. DH likes crispy potatoes in the Breville toaster oven air fry mode.


My tritip marinade is just spices, garlic and a little olive oil. After I sear the tri tip, I swish sliced potatoes in the marinade and then just throw them in the oven with the tri tip. It makes it easy.


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> I also say no thanks.



Thanks!


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> We have three pairs. one for art, one for kitchen and one for packages. I did not have any conversations about them though


I have more than 3 pairs of scissors. I'm left handed and need left handed scissors. I have one in my sewing room, one in the bathroom, one in the office, one in the kitchen, plus kitchen shears, and a mini pair next to the couch. If I need to cut something, I don't have to go very far to get the scissors.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I call the hosiery that is mid thigh stockings as well.  And,* I may be the only person with the pantyhose / tights distinction for all I know*. Lol!


Not the only one… I make that distinction, too. And I'm waaaaay older than you! I remember a time when there were just stockings. And (ugh) garter belts! Or (even more ugh) GIRDLES! Though, because I'm petite, I don't remember ever wearing one of those. But those darned garter belts were bad enough. Panty hose were actually a blessing at first, since they were sorta similar to tights. But then they became a "must" in the business world and I grew to hate them.

As for cute tights, I'm with you. They're warm in the winter, they add pizzazz to an outfit, and you can be really creative with them. Once I'm out of yoga pants and back into "real" clothes, and The Hubster & I have been vaccinated, and we're out & about in the real world, you've motivated me to pull out my nice tights!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I held off getting a robot vacuum for a long time. We have an open floor plan and I envisioned it getting hung up on the carpet fringe and all the different levels of carpets. Before Christmas when there were all these sales, I found one that was relatively cheap and it came with a virtual wall so I could prevent the vacuum from going into certain areas. Now that I have it, I really like it. I use it mostly in the kitchen and the bathrooms. It spends a lot of time under the dining room table. Once it gets under there, there are only a few places where it can fit to get back out, so sometimes I end up blocking off that area. It gets hung up on the carpet fringe sometimes but not as often as I thought it would and it doesn't chew it up like my regular vacuum might. As soon as it gets hung up, it stops and beeps. It is easy to move it then. I got some special stuff to tape the carpet fringe down which I think might help. I haven't tested it thoroughly with the vacuum yet but the tape makes the fringe look neat. DH can't stand it when I kick the fringe up so this is helping with that. The robot vacuum usually can't get up onto the thicker Chinese carpets so I have to put it up on the carpet if I want it cleaned. Even with a robot vacuum, you still need a regular vacuum, but if you hate vacuuming like I do, at least you don't have to pull out the regular vacuum as often.


You've just inspired me to go off and research these! The Hubster does our vacuuming (he's a very nice guy) and it tires him out. When I told him I was going to buy us one of these as an anniversary present he actually was pleased. And this is a man who HATES anything that needs to be programmed! 

I'm the family nerd, so I'm happy to get something that links to my iPhone, if that's a good idea. Do you mind sharing which one you bought? I'm reading reviews at the moment, but would love your opinion if you're comfortable.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I feel the same about tights vs pantyhose.
> I love green and blue together too. I have a green bag that sometimes I wear with a blue strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967696


This is a STUNNING bag!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I've started knitting and crocheting again to have a project. DH and I also do crosswords.


I've returned to knitting as well. I've found a charity that accepts hand-knitted items (I'm knitting scarves) that are distributed to either people who are homeless or people who are displaced due to natural disasters. So when I have accumulated enough scarves, The Hubster boxes them up and ships them off, and then I start all over again. It's a win-win!

Oh, and we also do crosswords. The Hubster does the daily Wall Street Journal & New York Times, and then we do the Sunday NYT together.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I feel the same about tights vs pantyhose.
> I love green and blue together too. I have a green bag that sometimes I wear with a blue strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967696


One of my very favotite color combos!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Me too! It's really starting to depress me. I lost another 2 friends to covid last weekend (both in their 30s) and the weight of this pandemic is hitting me really hard all over again.
> I know some people haven't been affected much at all, but then there are others whose entire lives have been turned upside down. I think a lot of people will need mental health support as we come out of this; I truly do. The wider economic implications are quite dire and I feel like it will be years before life resembles any sort of normalcy.
> Sorry to rant.
> 
> 
> _______
> 
> And in other news, I messed up the first job interview I've had in _forever_. I'm way overqualified for it, and the interviewer even said as much at the very start of the call. So then I got flustered (thinking to myself, why are you calling me if you know this isn't a suitable position for me) and asked if he would be willing to consider me for a different position more in line with my degree and experience. To which he responded he didn't have any other positions and knew I wasn't right for this one.  And that was the end of that.
> I don't know. I could have rolled with it and maybe convinced him to create a different position for me, but I felt we were wasting each other's time so I didn't even try to keep him on the phone. I promised myself I wouldn't spend a moment entertaining interviews that were clearly not for me because I'd rather put that time and effort where it counts (a job that is in line with my qualifications and my career trajectory). I'd rather respect my time and the interviewer's time in this way, and in theory that makes sense but now that I've put it into practice, I'm second guessing myself. Feeling really deflated about it all.



Oh, dear, I'm so very sorry that you've lost two more friends to Covid. These losses are terribly hard. I agree that a great many of us will need mental health support either during, or on the other end of all this. I just hope we all realize it. (And no, do NOT be sorry to rant. Ranting is absolutely allowed here.)

Gosh, and on top of all that, a job interview that didn't work out. It doesn't sound to me as though you messed it up. It sounds as though the guy wasted your time. I guess when the dust settles you could re-frame it as practice for the "real" job interviews that will in time land you a much better job, but at the moment I don't blame you for feeling deflated.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @JenJBS, maybe? Not a fan of the lucite on the strap? Is it returnable in case you change your mind?



That strap with the silly lucite buckle is removable - thankfully! Yes, it would be returnable. Thank you!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> You've just inspired me to go off and research these! The Hubster does our vacuuming (he's a very nice guy) and it tires him out. When I told him I was going to buy us one of these as an anniversary present he actually was pleased. And this is a man who HATES anything that needs to be programmed!
> 
> I'm the family nerd, so I'm happy to get something that links to my iPhone, if that's a good idea. Do you mind sharing which one you bought? I'm reading reviews at the moment, but would love your opinion if you're comfortable.





			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B085CB72FB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		

I got a relatively cheap one as I wasn't sure I was going to like it but I have no complaints. Sometimes it beeps and you can't figure out what is wrong. When all else fails, you just turn it off and back on again.


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Totally non bag related question. What is your go to healthy recipe?
> 
> Prior to Covid when I had the luxury of traveling (biz & personal) 40% of the time and then socializing / dates nights which probably took up another 20% of meals, I was able to have crazy variety cooked by people with a passion and skill for the culinary arts.
> 
> Now... it’s me vs. kitchen. I’m a very good cook who unfortunately despises cooking with the fiery hatred of Abaddon’s flames.  I did it out of love for my babies and felt it worthy of non catered entertaining. But to shovel food in Mr S’s and my mouths day after day???? I’m about to have a psychic break!!!!!!
> 
> _I won’t ask him to share in this duty because 1) he can’t cook and 2) he does a poopload of other things around the house I won’t ever do._
> 
> So, I find myself eating yet another version of the same healthy one skillet goulash I’ve cooked 7,394,921 times during Covid - shredded / diced veggies, lean protein, Creole holy trinity, some kind of healthy/ no sugar or dairy sauce.  Put over rice for hubby who mocks me by having a fast metabolism. And.... scene.
> 
> Help! I need rescue. I’m about to sprout kale eyelashes!
> 
> What is your go to healthy dish?  My only restriction is I prefer if grains or sugar are optional. Please share. Save me from myself!



Shredded chicken, cooked in the crock pot. I let it marinade overnight in the 'mixes' listed below, then cook in the crockpot the next day.
Mixes:
orange juice and barbeque sauce served with rolls or rice
pineapple juice and Hawaiian barbeque sauce served with rice
sweet and sour sauce served with rice

Basically any juice and/or seasoning that you like. I freeze the extra in single serving tupperware, and freeze it. Then I can put a serving in the fridge to thaw before I go to work, and have a fast and easy dinner when I get home.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Great idea! My place really needs a purge!


me too! Last Saturday, I worked on the Basement.


More bags said:


> I would love to have been gifted these bags when I was an 18 year old! Lucky DD!
> 
> Yes, I looked at the Caro and I feel the same way.
> 
> I love all of these bags!
> 
> I really like your insightful new rules for your collection @880.
> *The evelyne is really not your kind of bag, as it’s both logo-ed and practical. the horror.*
> The Evelyne - logo'd and practical, the horror!  You're hilarious. My Evelyne is practical (etoupe) and you're right, not as glamourous as some of her other sisters in my closet, yet still my most frequently carried bag.
> 
> I love the colour of this bag BowieFan.
> 
> I agree with your Dior comments.


I love your Evelyne! I can't wait to get mine!


JenJBS said:


> Opinions, please. Yes? No? Maybe so?
> 
> View attachment 4971748


I vote no.


880 said:


> not so much a recipe as a technique or process. I don’t marinate. But I might dry rub with Diamond kosher salt. (Were meat eaters). Thomas Keller’s rub of a little Mayo on a steak, Turkey, chicken or chop also works well. Sherry wine vinegar doe salad dressing and not balsamic vinegar.
> 
> I like white rice and feel that brown is for prisoners, but I don’t mind barley Cooked al dente in large amounts. Chilled and then  sautéed in olive oil, butter or duck fat, salt, and garlic with some sautéed bok Choy.
> 
> stir fry does not work well for me bc I’m lazy and overload the pan causing the contents to steam and turn grey.
> 
> Anything slow roasted, reverse sear: double cut pork chop; boneless duck breast (magret); whole boneless Turkey breast, tied, skin on;  or salmon fillet, skin on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reverse-Seared Steak Recipe
> 
> 
> The reverse sear is one of the easiest and arguably best methods of cooking a steak. Start it in a low oven, then quickly sear it in a hot pan or on the grill for a beautiful crust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seriouseats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/28/dining/mayo-meat-marinade.html?referringSource=articleShare
> 
> note: my endocrinologist who pioneered some kind of weight loss clinic at Weill Cornell, insists order of the meal matters: first water; then vegetables; then protein (marbled protein is okay) and then if you have to do so, carbs That are not bread.
> 
> my other trick is a large salad before every meal. Sometimes with avocado instead of the oil in the dressing.
> pans, instead of something sweet at night, frozen fruit covered in full fat kefir.
> 
> @JenJBS, maybe? Not a fan of the lucite on the strap? Is it returnable in case you change your mind?


I agree with you on brown Rice, I much prefer white rice. I'm going to try the order of the meal tip. @Sparkletastic I love grilled Cauliflower rice and broiled salmon. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you for adding a non-bag challenge!  Great idea for those of us who need to continue to work on home organization.
> 
> OK, I admit I am very curious....
> 
> @880, I chuckled at your description of brown rice.  I prefer white rice as well.   @Sparkletastic, do you like smoothies?  You can put fruits and veggies in them and it can be really filling and nutritious.  Probably works better for lunch than dinner, though.


I'm not @Sparkletastic , but I love smoothies, I usually drink them in substitute for sweets after dinner.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Thanks for all the suggestions on recipes!!! Honestly, I would be happy if I never had to eat again. It’s just a chore. @880 “brown rice is for prisoners”  I don’t like rice, pasta, potatoes, etc. so all of the starchy stuff is prisoner food to me. Lol!

My new to me Chanel WOC came in and I’m . It’s a beautiful bag but it’s yet a third shade of gold. I’m feeling like the shopping gods are telling me to continue to stay on the sidelines until I actually can get up and go somewhere. Maybe I should “match” my gold accessories to my gold jewelry (?) to have a common standard. I dunno. I’ll share pics tomorrow.


----------



## sherrylynn

whateve said:


> My tritip marinade is just spices, garlic and a little olive oil. After I sear the tri tip, I swish sliced potatoes in the marinade and then just throw them in the oven with the tri tip. It makes it easy.


Sounds fabulous! I love tri tip!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I also cannot choose a favorite bag at the moment since my bag use is limited now.  However, in my mind, this is my favorite bag (more for work).
> View attachment 4970608
> 
> I love the style.  I love the color. I love the leather.
> 
> My least favorite - probably one of those which I have already decided I want to let go but don’t know where/how to dispose.  Can’t think of a specific piece right now.


I agree with you, dc and keodi - this is one of my favourite bags in your collection msd - colour, leather and style.   


FizzyWater said:


> Interesting, and thank you!  Your post made me ponder my outlet purchase, with the below result... (Long-ish thing ahead, but at least about purses!  )
> 
> I think it was 10 years ago that I came across an outlet in Carmel and bought a matching Poppy tote?satchel? and Chelsea flap.  Both black with chain/leather straps and robins-egg-blue interiors, so visually they go together - but the leathers are very different. I had both around a friend here who had worked at Coach and she raved about how much better the Chelsea leather was.  I think something may be wrong with me, that I liked the Poppy leather better, and recently after buying better quality bags the Chelsea just felt completely plasticky to the point I couldn't even touch it.
> 
> But thank you, because thinking about the Poppy again, I realized I had been mentally putting it in the same category as a tote, but it's actually just about exactly the same size and effective shape as my Trim and Venetas.  (And my black Veneta is on loan to my mom and I won't see her for ages.)  I have no idea why, but it makes it so much more mentally usable.  Still would be better with a zipper, tho.
> 
> So I pulled it from the pile of "things to give to friends on my next trip to the US".  The three models obviously have different drops
> View attachment 4971160
> 
> (Veneta, then Trim, then Poppy hiding at the bottom) but that's ok for me.  And I can wear the Poppy crossbody as well, which is nice.  The leather is... not great.  It really needs a ton of conditioning, and is a little shinier than I'd like.  This is fixable, right?  I fear going to the Coach forums!  I might find more things to buy!
> 
> Not actually making my number smaller, darn it!


Great hobo sandwich! I like all of them.


dcooney4 said:


> These are great. It may only be the deer and birds in the neighborhood that see them but I will give it a try.





BowieFan1971 said:


> I know! I have 5 red bags...if I wear them 2x each, that’s 10 wearings. I get out of the house about once a week.





BowieFan1971 said:


> The Etro arrived! Very pleased...the quality is on par with LV coated canvas and this 1994 vintage beauty is in amazing condition. A side benefit I had not anticipated? It comes with a detachable vachetta strap in the perfect length for me I can now use with my LVs! A big win all around! I stuffed her because she needs a little reshaping and the lining has that flaky coating like LV Vuittonette, which I can fix. Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971337


It’s pretty and looks like a great size. I think the pattern would go well with a lot of outfit! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Putting my new to me Etro in the closet and removing two bags to be listed, I looked and took a mental inventory. I came to a realization. I am done! I have no real or valid reason to buy another bag. I know I can pare down, even, but do not want to do so until after things are more normal and I can wear the bags I have to see which ones can go (though I have some candidates in mind). Sales are super slow unless I want to give bags away for practically free, so waiting makes sense for that reason too.
> It is a kind of relief to say NO and not have justification to even look. I have no holes in my collection, no styles or designers I am dying to have. I am good.


 Congratulations on purse peace BowieFan!


Cookiefiend said:


> I will do the Valentine's Day/Lunar New Year challenge and wear the red/burgundy bags twice.
> I'm going to continue the Least used... I still haven't carried Miss Alligator!
> 
> I love the non-bag challenge - Remove 28 in 28. I'm about a third through the basement this month (will report at the end of Jan with the rest of my stats), maybe I can get another third done in February!
> 
> 
> Sparkletastic - how marvelous to 'see' you again! I'm glad to know all is well (or as well as can be during a pandemic), and that you're able to join us again!
> 
> My most favorite bag is still the Louis Vuitton Lock Me Bucket Noir, with 112 wears - I love that bright pink interior.
> Least favorite is the Massaccesi Juliet Midi... because I can't get used to the Flore pattern. It's a beautiful bag, and I love the lilac interior - but the sparkly leather makes me feel like I'm wearing a blingy bag and that's just not me. I have listed it, but don't even have a single 'like' on it. Obvs - no one else likes it either!
> I have finally come to the realization that I don't really like bags that zip. This means I can stop thinking about an H Plume or Bolide, they won't work for me. Whew!


I love the con pink on your LockMe Bucket bag! Good luck with the rest of your basement processing, you already made great headway!


ElainePG said:


> So do I! After I start (no… after I FINISH) physical therapy, which will be some time in May, I plan to bring the specs for the small bag to my physical therapist and see if she will sign off on it. If she does, it will be my post-surgery, post-pt present to myself.
> 
> It's this one, isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 4971711


Ooh that one is a beauty Elaine.


Sparkletastic said:


> IKR?! SIP is killing me!!!!!
> I’m a neat / clean / organization girl. After being stuck on the house, we’re Marie Kondo’d / feng shui’d / saniztized to death. If I remove _another_ 28 things, Mr. Sparkle will put ME on the recycle heap!
> 
> We literally had a discussion on how many pair of scissors we needed in the house. When I saw the veins vibrate in his temples I thought maaaaayyybe I should give him back the extra scissors, back away slowly and find a new hobby.


 Very funny! Poor Mr. Sparkle.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Totally non bag related question. What is your go to healthy recipe?
> 
> Prior to Covid when I had the luxury of traveling (biz & personal) 40% of the time and then socializing / dates nights which probably took up another 20% of meals, I was able to have crazy variety cooked by people with a passion and skill for the culinary arts.
> 
> Now... it’s me vs. kitchen. I’m a very good cook who unfortunately despises cooking with the fiery hatred of Abaddon’s flames.  I did it out of love for my babies and felt it worthy of non catered entertaining. But to shovel food in Mr S’s and my mouths day after day???? I’m about to have a psychic break!!!!!!
> 
> _I won’t ask him to share in this duty because 1) he can’t cook and 2) he does a poopload of other things around the house I won’t ever do._
> 
> So, I find myself eating yet another version of the same healthy one skillet goulash I’ve cooked 7,394,921 times during Covid - shredded / diced veggies, lean protein, Creole holy trinity, some kind of healthy/ no sugar or dairy sauce.  Put over rice for hubby who mocks me by having a fast metabolism. And.... scene.
> 
> Help! I need rescue. I’m about to sprout kale eyelashes!
> 
> What is your go to healthy dish?  My only restriction is I prefer if grains or sugar are optional. Please share. Save me from myself!


One- lentil tacos. Take red lentils and add low sodium taco seasoning to the cooking water, simmer for 20 mins and voila! Serve with taco fixings of choice...I prefer crunchy shells for the texture but I am a crunchy person.
Two- Pasta Caprese- sautéed some spinach or baby kale, fresh or frozen and thawed, add chopped fresh or canned tomatoes, add cubes fresh mozzarella and stir till just starts to melt. Pour over pasta (of any kind) tossed with olive oil. Sprinkle basil, fresh black
pepper and balsamic vinegar over it all, serve immediately


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> I vote no.



Thanks!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> When do we get pics? We want pics!



I´ll happily share pics once it has arrived at my house! 
It´s a Dior Delice and will need some work... 
Here´s a photo I found online:


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ll happily share pics once it has arrived at my house!
> It´s a Dior Delice and will need some work...
> Here´s a photo I found online:
> View attachment 4971964



Very nice design! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you for adding a non-bag challenge!  Great idea for those of us who need to continue to work on home organization.
> 
> OK, I admit I am very curious....
> 
> @880, I chuckled at your description of brown rice.  I prefer white rice as well.   @Sparkletastic, do you like smoothies?  You can put fruits and veggies in them and it can be really filling and nutritious.  Probably works better for lunch than dinner, though.


What a beautiful bag. You and I share a passion for Dior.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Very nice design! Thanks for the pic!


The cartoon like huge cannage pattern and soft structure and the huge chainlinks remind me of the Chanel19- but without the lock and multicoloured hardware I both do not like in the Chanel design. When I saw the bag I gasped at how its design seems to have anticipated the 19. I was instantly drawn to the Delice!
Now to wait whether my very spontaneous decision was the right one...
(I´ve never before bought a bag that quickly after discovering the model.)


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> *I like white rice and feel that brown is for prisoners*


 I agree, blech on brown rice. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you for adding a non-bag challenge!  Great idea for those of us who need to continue to work on home organization.


----------



## jayohwhy

Catching up on this thread and hope everyone is well!

It's "winter" here in SoCal and we are expecting rain tomorrow, which means I'm switching into my rainy day bag, my Palms Springs mm Backpack. I'm excited because I in the past I have always sold previous bag once I get a new one, but since I have been working on curating my collection, I have a small collection of bags I really love, like my palms springs! While I LOVE my big mom tote, it will be nice on my shoulders to use a backpack for a bit.

I forgot! I wanted to ask-- *What are your rainy day bags?*


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> Opinions, please. Yes? No? Maybe so?



It depends?  I won't mention the strap as you covered that, but for holographic bags I've learned that I do not care for the ones that go purple->green. Marc by Marc Jacobs had a bunch of these in the early years and I always like the idea of them but, couldn't buy one because the colours made no sense to me. To reflect purple and lime green looks off to me somehow.

On the other hand, when I got my Coach holographic bag strap that goes blue->purple, I fell in _love_. If this bag was purple->blue holographic, I would say YES!

The question is, how do you feel about the colours it's reflecting? If you like this colourway, go for it. You already own the glam slams and love them, so at least you know the style works for you and the colours will make you happy. 

Edit: Knowing that you love rich shades of purple, I'm not entirely certain that even the purple here will be right anyhow. Perhaps try to see if there is a video of it on Youtube or try to get a short video from the seller before you purchase, that way you can see a more accurate representation of the colour play in the light as the bag moves.



ElainePG said:


> Oh, dear, I'm so very sorry that you've lost two more friends to Covid. These losses are terribly hard. I agree that a great many of us will need mental health support either during, or on the other end of all this. I just hope we all realize it. (And no, do NOT be sorry to rant. Ranting is absolutely allowed here.)
> 
> Gosh, and on top of all that, a job interview that didn't work out. It doesn't sound to me as though you messed it up. It sounds as though the guy wasted your time. I guess when the dust settles you could re-frame it as practice for the "real" job interviews that will in time land you a much better job, but at the moment I don't blame you for feeling deflated.


I'm so happy to see you posting again! 
Thank you so much for your kind words. Things are difficult right now but, I look forward to the day I post a happy update on here! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ll happily share pics once it has arrived at my house!


Looks lovely. Can't wait to see proper pics when you receive it.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Not at all - I carry everything from outlet to premier. I just like what I like!
> 
> I guess I will be the lone defender of Kate Spade, lol.
> View attachment 4971400
> 
> I purchased the wallet in late 2017/early 2018. I’ve used it a ton. The hardware has very few scratches, there’s no pilling around the zipper & the leather shows very little wear. The bag I bought in early 2017. Besides some scratches on the feet, it really doesn’t show a lot of wear.
> Wish I had I purchased another of these wallets when they went on sale.


I love the snake print trim, it makes this black bag pop!


keodi said:


> I love your Evelyne! I can't wait to get mine!


Thanks keodi! Yay, I hope you like your Evelyne as much as I like mine!

@Sparkletastic My favourite bag is my Chanel black Reissue 226. It’s lightweight, versatile, goes from day to night, casual and dressier, fits what I carry, multiple ways to carry it (crossbody, single strap or double strapped on the shoulder.) It works for my lifestyle.
My least favourite is my Longchamp Le Pliage. Like @880 said about Evelyne, it’s functional and boring, lightweight and still boring. I used to carry it to travel. Travel


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> It depends?  I won't mention the strap as you covered that, but for holographic bags I've learned that I do not care for the ones that go purple->green. Marc by Marc Jacobs had a bunch of these in the early years and I always like the idea of them but, couldn't buy one because the colours made no sense to me. To reflect purple and lime green looks off to me somehow.
> 
> On the other hand, when I got my Coach holographic bag strap that goes blue->purple, I fell in _love_. If this bag was purple->blue holographic, I would say YES!
> 
> The question is, how do you feel about the colours it's reflecting? If you like this colourway, go for it. You already own the glam slams and love them, so at least you know the style works for you and the colours will make you happy.
> 
> Edit: Knowing that you love rich shades of purple, I'm not entirely certain that even the purple here will be right anyhow. Perhaps try to see if there is a video of it on Youtube or try to get a short video from the seller before you purchase, that way you can see a more accurate representation of the colour play in the light as the bag moves.
> 
> 
> I'm so happy to see you posting again!
> Thank you so much for your kind words. Things are difficult right now but, I look forward to the day I post a happy update on here!
> 
> 
> Looks lovely. Can't wait to see proper pics when you receive it.


You articulated what I feel about hologram but didn't realize until I read your post. Yes, blue to purple is much prettier. This is my Coach holographic wallet and my Brahmin. Both have a range of colors that I like.


----------



## whateve

jayohwhy said:


> Catching up on this thread and hope everyone is well!
> 
> It's "winter" here in SoCal and we are expecting rain tomorrow, which means I'm switching into my rainy day bag, my Palms Springs mm Backpack. I'm excited because I in the past I have always sold previous bag once I get a new one, but since I have been working on curating my collection, I have a small collection of bags I really love, like my palms springs! While I LOVE my big mom tote, it will be nice on my shoulders to use a backpack for a bit.
> 
> I forgot! I wanted to ask-- *What are your rainy day bags?*


It rarely rains here. When it does, I carry patent leather, Dooney AWL or some of my pebbled leather bags. The water tends to bead up on the pebbled leather.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> You articulated what I feel about hologram but didn't realize until I read your post. Yes, blue to purple is much prettier. This is my Coach holographic wallet and my Brahmin. Both have a range of colors that I like.


 I was never quite sure why I didn't like the MBMJ holographic bags and couldn't pull the trigger on them. I love all the Coach hologram stuff because it is usually in complementary colours.
It all clicked into place for me when I made the mistake last year with the Amy Kestenberg abomination!  That's when I realized that not all holographic pieces are equal and the right colours make all the difference.

I must have told you this earlier, but I really love your MOP Brahmin. That brand always comes up with fun takes on the holographic/iridescent concept. Unfortunately, I have yet to find a style of bag that suits me from them. Something about the shape and size is never quite right.
Still, it brings me great joy seeing that a couple of the people on tpf have this particular MOP bag, which I believe is the best colourway I've ever seen from them. Hopefully you'll get to use it soon and we'll get more pictures of it as you do!


----------



## doni

JenJBS said:


> Opinions, please. Yes? No? Maybe so?
> 
> View attachment 4971748



I don’t dislike these Margiela pillow bags but, I don’t know, I think this is not at the level of your beautiful collection...



cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ll happily share pics once it has arrived at my house!
> It´s a Dior Delice and will need some work...
> Here´s a photo I found online:
> View attachment 4971964


This looks like it is going to be spectacular


More bags said:


> I really like your insightful new rules for your collection @880.
> The evelyne is really not your kind of bag, as it’s both logo-ed and practical. the horror.
> The Evelyne - logo'd and practical, the horror!  You're hilarious. My Evelyne is practical (etoupe) and you're right, not as glamourous as some of her other sisters in my closet, yet still my most frequently carried bag.



 
This sounds like a Gucci Soho Disco situation, and has put me off going for a mini Evelyn as a day crossbody 



jayohwhy said:


> It's "winter" here in SoCal and we are expecting rain tomorrow, which means I'm switching into my rainy day bag, my Palms Springs mm Backpack. I'm excited because I in the past I have always sold previous bag once I get a new one, but since I have been working on curating my collection, I have a small collection of bags I really love, like my palms springs! While I LOVE my big mom tote, it will be nice on my shoulders to use a backpack for a bit.
> 
> I forgot! I wanted to ask-- *What are your rainy day bags?*



Talking about which... the Gucci Soho Disco... grained leather but water seems to just slide off... 
Also, LV Partition clutch. It has vachetta but it is just the wristlet and for a quick trip to the supermarket under the rain it is just the thing.
And then the Goyard St Louis, but you have to protect a bit the stuff inside.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4970177
> View attachment 4970178
> 
> At the moment I don’t have one favorite bag. I have a favorite style. I like that it is real full grain leather yet light enough that I can carry it without any pain.


I freaking LOVE these pix. OMG do you have a liner for each one??


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> So do I! After I start (no… after I FINISH) physical therapy, which will be some time in May, I plan to bring the specs for the small bag to my physical therapist and see if she will sign off on it. If she does, it will be my post-surgery, post-pt present to myself.
> 
> It's this one, isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 4971711


Yes ! I wore her quite a bit last summer. The leather is so buttery soft on it.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> I love bargains. All my bags are bargains. Like 1/3 to 1/2 of retail. But I have too much. I need to stop buying bargains. I need to plaster this on my forehead. Or on my wallet. I love premier designers, but I also love this brand at TJ Maxx called lieb something. It wore like iron and never aged. i bought it thinking if I ever had to wait around Port Authority bus station or go to a bar in Brooklyn, it would be great. Never wore it. so pls wear your gorgeous dior.
> @BowieFan1971, i remember old Coach, made in the US. I was too cheap to buy it retail back then, so I waited for sample sales and bought a ton of back packs, shoulder bags, and brief case type things galore. i think my younger cousins ended  up with most of it, but I don’t remember for certain.  curious how does one find old coach today? Is it possible to find dead stock?
> i like your etro bag.
> @baghabitz34, I love rediscovering bags too. Your collection is great and I love the strap detail. And, am still drooling over your sheets.
> 
> New Bag rules to live by:
> 1. NO more Hermes crinoline, toile, barenia, or box bargains. (except for my dream 30B barenia crinoline, phw and that only if I give up my toile 35B). This will never happen bc somehow, after years of 5-6K Bs and 3-4K Ks. crinoline barenia is now scarce and soaring above retail.  And I will never get the equivalent price for my toile 35B, GHW. Just be happy with the bag you have.
> 2. Get an extension strap for my 31 trim so I can wear it crossbody. No just give it to a cousin bc 33 trim is my size.
> 3. do not buy another evelyne unless you start wearing your current Sauge a lot (like an entire summer month). The evelyne is really not your kind of bag, as it’s both logo-ed and practical. the horror.
> 4. do not buy another Vespa, even if it’s a fabulous black and grey vibrato. Lose enough weight, so the crinoline barenia Vespa PM (smaller than the evelyne pm) drops down correctly and you can wear it. Do NOT buy any vibrato bag.
> 5. do not buy another art Birkin/Kelly rescue project. DO NOT. Even if it’s a beat up Vache naturale or box bag thst allows you to imagine yourself an asian Jane Birkin. NO.
> 6. Do not buy another clutch. No matter how much you admire @diane278, yu do not need an octagon, a verrou, or a faco. (Corollary, do not go on the clutch thread; too much temptation)
> 7. do not buy another gucci, chanel or YSL bag. Just don’t. Yu won’t wear it.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, I’m sorry, the rhinestone hangers don’t do it for me either. I’d also be worried that they would snag the RTW. I am cheap when it comes to hangers. The pool sounds amazing!
> 
> edit: Thank you @whateve for your kind words. I have the same problem sometimes with dead stock, but I try to overcome. I love your group pic of the legacy series and the prototype color block one!  It’s a collectors piece.  @BowieFan1971 , thought you might enjoy this article about Bonnie cashin and coach. Also, I love your Doonie.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/12/...in-designer.html?referringSource=articleShare
> @msd_bags, I love the color and leather and style of your mulberry. The deep rich prune raisin plum gets to me every time.


Your new bag rules are admirable (if harsh. And I mean HARSH!)
question/confusion: your toile B35 is also w barenia? Why do you think it won't fetch much: size (I think 35 is ideal size but many don't) or toile vs crinoline? I have toile pieces but not crinoline (which scares me a little). How do they compare as far as sturdiness and cleanability?
All these things you are trying to resist (barenia or box bargains, B/K rescue projects) - please send me any links!!
Also - good luck with the new rules. We are here to help!


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> DC,
> Try Wayfair as I got 3 boxes from them.


Thanks! I will look. Hubby doesn't get it. He said why not just get another color.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> Interesting, and thank you!  Your post made me ponder my outlet purchase, with the below result... (Long-ish thing ahead, but at least about purses!  )
> 
> I think it was 10 years ago that I came across an outlet in Carmel and bought a matching Poppy tote?satchel? and Chelsea flap.  Both black with chain/leather straps and robins-egg-blue interiors, so visually they go together - but the leathers are very different. I had both around a friend here who had worked at Coach and she raved about how much better the Chelsea leather was.  I think something may be wrong with me, that I liked the Poppy leather better, and recently after buying better quality bags the Chelsea just felt completely plasticky to the point I couldn't even touch it.
> 
> But thank you, because thinking about the Poppy again, I realized I had been mentally putting it in the same category as a tote, but it's actually just about exactly the same size and effective shape as my Trim and Venetas.  (And my black Veneta is on loan to my mom and I won't see her for ages.)  I have no idea why, but it makes it so much more mentally usable.  Still would be better with a zipper, tho.
> 
> So I pulled it from the pile of "things to give to friends on my next trip to the US".  The three models obviously have different drops
> View attachment 4971160
> 
> (Veneta, then Trim, then Poppy hiding at the bottom) but that's ok for me.  And I can wear the Poppy crossbody as well, which is nice.  The leather is... not great.  It really needs a ton of conditioning, and is a little shinier than I'd like.  This is fixable, right?  I fear going to the Coach forums!  I might find more things to buy!
> 
> Not actually making my number smaller, darn it!


Ooooh what color is that trim? And the BV?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> The Etro arrived! Very pleased...the quality is on par with LV coated canvas and this 1994 vintage beauty is in amazing condition. A side benefit I had not anticipated? It comes with a detachable vachetta strap in the perfect length for me I can now use with my LVs! A big win all around! I stuffed her because she needs a little reshaping and the lining has that flaky coating like LV Vuittonette, which I can fix. Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971337


This is a head turner. I love it!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> How cheerful! Especially today… a major rain/wind storm passed through here last night, and it's still raining hard today.
> 
> When you first described the new Calvi card case as a "little mermaid" I thought you meant because it was scarce. Like a unicorn. And then I looked more closely, and no… there's really an actual MERMAID on it! Wow! Yes, of COURSE you had to have it!


Hooray! Elaine is really back!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> So do I! After I start (no… after I FINISH) physical therapy, which will be some time in May, I plan to bring the specs for the small bag to my physical therapist and see if she will sign off on it. If she does, it will be my post-surgery, post-pt present to myself.
> 
> It's this one, isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 4971711


I hope your PT will approve. These bags are SOOO light, yet sturdy. I have 2 so far...


----------



## BowieFan1971

jayohwhy said:


> Catching up on this thread and hope everyone is well!
> 
> It's "winter" here in SoCal and we are expecting rain tomorrow, which means I'm switching into my rainy day bag, my Palms Springs mm Backpack. I'm excited because I in the past I have always sold previous bag once I get a new one, but since I have been working on curating my collection, I have a small collection of bags I really love, like my palms springs! While I LOVE my big mom tote, it will be nice on my shoulders to use a backpack for a bit.
> 
> I forgot! I wanted to ask-- *What are your rainy day bags?*


LV DE, Coach tote, Le Pliage Shopping- small


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> I love the snake print trim, it makes this black bag pop!
> 
> Thanks keodi! Yay, I hope you like your Evelyne as much as I like mine!
> 
> @Sparkletastic My favourite bag is my Chanel black Reissue 226. It’s lightweight, versatile, goes from day to night, casual and dressier, fits what I carry, multiple ways to carry it (crossbody, single strap or double strapped on the shoulder.) It works for my lifestyle.
> My least favourite is my Longchamp Le Pliage. Like @880 said about Evelyne, it’s functional and boring, lightweight and still boring. I used to carry it to travel. Travel


Yes, boring but it does come in great colors and you can pick them up cheap, like under $20, especially if you know how to clean them. They are travel and “I don’t really give a crap about this bag” bags. Anyplace a bag could get dirty or abused, like the park.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> You articulated what I feel about hologram but didn't realize until I read your post. Yes, blue to purple is much prettier. This is my Coach holographic wallet and my Brahmin. Both have a range of colors that I like.


very pretty!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> You articulated what I feel about hologram but didn't realize until I read your post. Yes, blue to purple is much prettier. This is my Coach holographic wallet and my Brahmin. Both have a range of colors that I like.


I can appreciate a muted metallic or a bright color, but shiny bold metallics, hologram, and oil slick hardware is not my taste. Reads as teenager-ish and gimmicky to me, would feel too young to wear for me. Just my personal opinion...But I see women rock pieces I would never wear all the time and they look great, so...


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Yes, boring but it does come in great colors and you can pick them up cheap, like under $20, especially if you know how to clean them. They are travel and “I don’t really give a crap about this bag” bags. Anyplace a bag could get dirty or abused, like the park.


Ooh, maybe this is why I am not so much into the Pliage. There aren’t any times or ocassions where I wouldn’t give  a crap about the bag 

Still, I feel the Pliage is one of those bags one has to have, I wonder whether there is any French household without one.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> It depends?  I won't mention the strap as you covered that, but for holographic bags I've learned that I do not care for the ones that go purple->green. Marc by Marc Jacobs had a bunch of these in the early years and I always like the idea of them but, couldn't buy one because the colours made no sense to me. To reflect purple and lime green looks off to me somehow.
> 
> On the other hand, when I got my Coach holographic bag strap that goes blue->purple, I fell in _love_. If this bag was purple->blue holographic, I would say YES!
> 
> The question is, how do you feel about the colours it's reflecting? If you like this colourway, go for it. You already own the glam slams and love them, so at least you know the style works for you and the colours will make you happy.
> 
> Edit: Knowing that you love rich shades of purple, I'm not entirely certain that even the purple here will be right anyhow. Perhaps try to see if there is a video of it on Youtube or try to get a short video from the seller before you purchase, that way you can see a more accurate representation of the colour play in the light as the bag moves.



Thank you!   Lots of things to think about! Very helpful suggestions.


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> I don’t dislike these Margiela pillow bags but, I don’t know, I think this is not at the level of your beautiful collection...



Thank you!  Since I carry my bags individually, I think of them that way. This is a great reminder to consider how a bag fits in with my overall collection.


----------



## More bags

jayohwhy said:


> Catching up on this thread and hope everyone is well!
> 
> It's "winter" here in SoCal and we are expecting rain tomorrow, which means I'm switching into my rainy day bag, my Palms Springs mm Backpack. I'm excited because I in the past I have always sold previous bag once I get a new one, but since I have been working on curating my collection, I have a small collection of bags I really love, like my palms springs! While I LOVE my big mom tote, it will be nice on my shoulders to use a backpack for a bit.
> 
> I forgot! I wanted to ask-- *What are your rainy day bags?*


Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote and Gucci Soho Disco. These two are also my favourite travel combination, Le Pliage on the plane and Soho Disco for walking around/exploring.


whateve said:


> You articulated what I feel about hologram but didn't realize until I read your post. Yes, blue to purple is much prettier. This is my Coach holographic wallet and my Brahmin. Both have a range of colors that I like.


These are so pretty whateve.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Yes, boring but it does come in great colors and you can pick them up cheap, like under $20, especially if you know how to clean them. They are travel and “I don’t really give a crap about this bag” bags. Anyplace a bag could get dirty or abused, like the park.


 Yes, I have owned my Longchamp Le Pliage in Gunmetal for 7 years. It has served me well. I have tossed it in the washing machine once after it got soaked in someone's spilled coffee under the airplane seat. Perhaps it's time to consider retiring it and getting a new colour or not. When I take photos of groups of my bags, I think of it as functional, it has a role in my bag wardrobe and it's a keeper.


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Ooh, maybe this is why I am not so much into the Pliage. There aren’t any times or ocassions where I wouldn’t give  a crap about the bag
> 
> Still, I feel the Pliage is one of those bags one has to have, I wonder whether there is any French household without one.


Le Pliage is definitely an “under the radar to the general public but instantly identified by those in the know” bag. Perfect example of a pedestrian snob appeal bag!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Maybe it is just hard for us to get excited about a nylon bag....


----------



## BowieFan1971

Won this in an auction for $12.50 including shipping from Japan. An Etro...even prettier than I imagined! And navy blue background, which is so much better for me than black.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Opinions, please. Yes? No? Maybe so?
> 
> View attachment 4971748


To me this one- especially in this colourway- looks fun in a cartoony kind of way. Very tongue in cheek- carrying your pillow around. The grown up girl´s Linus´ blanket. It will match each and every outfit as it does not intend to match.


Here´s a poshmark listing for the small version which shows the changing colours quite nicely:








						HOST PICK! NWT Maison Margiela Glam Slam Crossbody
					

Shop yourbigsister's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. HOST PICK- BEST IN STREETWEAR 1/10/21! All photos taken in natural lighting. Brand new with Nordstrom tags. Comes with Nordstrom dust bag. Authentication card included. Glam Slam...




					poshmark.com
				




..and of course a runway pic (not sure this is the same colour of bag)... it´s so bold and makes me smile! When I first saw the Glam Slam in Paris I really jumped on them, grabbed one and cuddled it in front of the mirror before even remebering I usually do not dare to get near the bags in a luxury shop. 
I think deciding for or against this one is a decision to be made in the gut, not the head. (The head is welcome to kick in when it comes to checking is it a version with a proper lining or one of those very early ones with the makeshift attempt on the lining.)


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Won this in an auction for $12.50 including shipping from Japan. An Etro...even prettier than I imagined! And navy blue background, which is so much better for me than black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972439
> View attachment 4972441


Ooh...

My mother was an Etro fan and she had so many Etro scarves that when she passed away that is what I gave her friends and family members as a memento... And then right now, it got a bit chilly so I prepared some tea, took one of those old scarves, came to PF and read this message...
Mine is also a navy blue background


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Ooh...
> 
> My mother was an Etro fan and she had so many Etro scarves that when she passed away that is what I gave her friends and family members as a memento... And then right now, it got a bit chilly so I prepared some tea, took of her old scarves, came to PF and read this message...
> Mine is also a navy blue background
> 
> View attachment 4972510


What a heartwarming story! Enjoy your tea and the warm hug of your beautiful scarf!


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Ooh...
> 
> My mother was an Etro fan and she had so many Etro scarves that when she passed away that is what I gave her friends and family members as a memento... And then right now, it got a bit chilly so I prepared some tea, took of her old scarves, came to PF and read this message...
> Mine is also a navy blue background
> 
> View attachment 4972510


STUNNING!!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous! The colors! How they pop off the navy background! Your mother had excellent taste and how wonderful that everyone got such a beautiful and personal reminder. You made such a special choice.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> To me this one- especially in this colourway- looks fun in a cartoony kind of way. Very tongue in cheek- carrying your pillow around. The grown up girl´s Linus´ blanket. It will match each and every outfit as it does not intend to match.
> 
> 
> Here´s a poshmark listing for the small version which shows the changing colours quite nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOST PICK! NWT Maison Margiela Glam Slam Crossbody
> 
> 
> Shop yourbigsister's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. HOST PICK- BEST IN STREETWEAR 1/10/21! All photos taken in natural lighting. Brand new with Nordstrom tags. Comes with Nordstrom dust bag. Authentication card included. Glam Slam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and of course a runway pic (not sure this is the same colour of bag)... it´s so bold and makes me smile! When I first saw the Glam Slam in Paris I really jumped on them, grabbed one and cuddled it in front of the mirror before even remebering I usually do not dare to get near the bags in a luxury shop.
> I think deciding for or against this one is a decision to be made in the gut, not the head. (The head is welcome to kick in when it comes to checking is it a version with a proper lining or one of those very early ones with the makeshift attempt on the lining.)
> 
> View attachment 4972488
> View attachment 4972517



Thank you! I really appreciate the time and thought you've put in to this. Thanks! I had seen that one on Poshmark. It is the same color. And her own pics make it look so much better than the professional ones... You're right this purchase has to be made with the gut. I think I will get it, and see it in person before making a final decision. I can easily return it if I decide not to keep it.

I feel like I'm so Basic, and boring. Especially in casual clothes. I adore a black shirt, jeans, and black shoes. So it feels like my bags need to be statements. And this is about the ultimate statement bag. It's just if this is the statement I want to make...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate the time and thought you've put in to this. Thanks! I had seen that one on Poshmark. It is the same color. And her own pics make it look so much better than the professional ones... You're right this purchase has to be made with the gut. I think I will get it, and see it in person before making a final decision. I can easily return it if I decide not to keep it.
> 
> I feel like I'm so Basic, and boring. Especially in casual clothes. I adore a black shirt, jeans, and black shoes. So it feels like my bags need to be statements. And this is about the ultimate statement bag. It's just if this is the statement I want to make...
> 
> View attachment 4972550
> View attachment 4972552


With the option of a stressless return (that´s something I never have, as everything is pre-owned)  I´d just buy it and make the decision at home where you can see the bag on yourself and feel its vibes...  go ahead, have a date with this bag!


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> The grown up girl´s Linus´ blanket.





JenJBS said:


> And her own pics make it look so much better than the professional ones...


I'm surprised at how good her pictures look. SO much better than any of the professional photos I've seen of the bag.


JenJBS said:


> I feel like I'm so Basic, and boring.


 Nothing could be further from the truth!

Good call on getting it to see in person. That's the best way to know for sure.  Please post a pic when you get it.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> With the option of a stressless return (that´s something I never have, as everything is pre-owned)  I´d just buy it and make the decision at home where you can see the bag on yourself and feel its vibes...  go ahead, have a date with this bag!



Thank you!    I'm just glad for sites like Yoox that let me get older bags at a discount, with the ability to return them. I've returned a few bags from Tradesy with no issues. I wish more of the resell sites made returns easier... But having read the Sellers pov on tPF, I can see that side of it as well.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> I'm surprised at how good her pictures look. SO much better than any of the professional photos I've seen of the bag.
> 
> Nothing could be further from the truth!
> 
> Good call on getting it to see in person. That's the best way to know for sure.  Please post a pic when you get it.



From my oil slick Antigona I've learned the oil slick/holographic finish is so hard to photograph properly, and the bags can look totally different based on the lighting. 

Thanks for the kind words.  I really should use my annual bonus to pay down credit cards, but will be using it to see this bag for myself and make a proper decision.


----------



## JenJBS

silvert0ngue said:


> Hi everyone, so sorry I’m new to this thread and I’m not sure where to post my query. Recently acquired a classic flap medium caviar finish and only noticed back home that the flap when closed is slightly crooked on the left side. May I know if this is normal? The turnlock is stamped slightly to the right as well. Am i being too paranoid? Is the difference obvious?
> 
> View attachment 4972529
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972530



I see you posted your question in the Chanel Forum, so you should be getting some good answers by people familiar with Chanel. I don't know Chanel well, and can't tell if it's crooked, or just the angel the camera is at. Sorry.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4970177
> View attachment 4970178
> 
> At the moment I don’t have one favorite bag. I have a favorite style. I like that it is real full grain leather yet light enough that I can carry it without any pain.


Oh My Goodness!! 
That's a rainbow of loveliness! 


jayohwhy said:


> Catching up on this thread and hope everyone is well!
> 
> It's "winter" here in SoCal and we are expecting rain tomorrow, which means I'm switching into my rainy day bag, my Palms Springs mm Backpack. I'm excited because I in the past I have always sold previous bag once I get a new one, but since I have been working on curating my collection, I have a small collection of bags I really love, like my palms springs! While I LOVE my big mom tote, it will be nice on my shoulders to use a backpack for a bit.
> 
> I forgot! I wanted to ask-- *What are your rainy day bags?*


I had to think about this... I would probably carry anything except my box leather H bags. I mean I'd have an umbrella, and wouldn't worry too much about everything else. 
I carried the box K in Paris in the rain though, and it was fine. I do condition the bags, and while it did get pretty damp one day, I wiped it off and there were no rain marks or damage at all. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Won this in an auction for $12.50 including shipping from Japan. An Etro...even prettier than I imagined! And navy blue background, which is so much better for me than black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972439
> View attachment 4972441


Beautiful!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I can appreciate a muted metallic or a bright color, but shiny bold metallics, hologram, and oil slick hardware is not my taste. Reads as teenager-ish and gimmicky to me, would feel too young to wear for me. Just my personal opinion...But I see women rock pieces I would never wear all the time and they look great, so...


I value your opinion. It's wonderful that we all don't have the same taste. That would be boring! I am very old; so old that I don't care if something is too young for me as long as I like it. Like @JenJBS my wardrobe is relatively boring, so I like my bags to be statement pieces. There are some I think are too attention getting for me, but I don't feel that way about oil slick and hologram.


----------



## BowieFan1971

What are the iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU? That feel like home, a second skin because they are so natural for you? You may have had them a long time, or it may be new.

I’ll start...my 20+ year old black granny boots. I have had an incarnation of them since high school. Saleya PM...new, but it is so very me. Straight leg jeans...wear them more than anything else. Cardi in tomato soup red...cardis have always been a mainstay for me, but this one is 3/4 sleeve and a great shade of red for me...red is my fave color. Tissot watch...I wore my tank Tissot for over 20 years, this was its replacement. A gift from my DH. And pearl studs...I have a pair of freshwater ones my son gave me 15 years ago I still wear all the time.


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> Won this in an auction for $12.50 including shipping from Japan. An Etro...even prettier than I imagined! And navy blue background, which is so much better for me than black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972439
> View attachment 4972441


beautiful I love it!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Won this in an auction for $12.50 including shipping from Japan. An Etro...even prettier than I imagined! And navy blue background, which is so much better for me than black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972439
> View attachment 4972441


Very pretty!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm definitely team oil slick! Especially in the kitchen or for my watches.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## doni

Sparkletastic said:


> Totally non bag related question. What is your go to healthy recipe?
> Now... it’s me vs. kitchen. I’m a very good cook who unfortunately despises cooking with the fiery hatred of Abaddon’s flames.  I did it out of love for my babies and felt it worthy of non catered entertaining. But to shovel food in Mr S’s and my mouths day after day???? I’m about to have a psychic break!!!!!!
> 
> _I won’t ask him to share in this duty because 1) he can’t cook and 2) he does a poopload of other things around the house I won’t ever do._



I could have written that last sentence  

These are my current go to healthier options (that do not involve the starches you dislike):

Soup, soup and more soup. I know this does not count as a proper meal, but with add ons like thinly sliced cured ham (Spanish style) or sliced saussage (German style) they can become one. Or you can accompany them with some nice sourdough or seed bread and cold cuts or smoked fish.

Talking about cold cuts, one thing I often do is either pork tenderloin or turkey breast baked in a salt crust. This has many pluses: It is dead easy, it is a healthy way to prepare meat (no fats or burning) and you can either eat warm or store for days and slice as needed. It goes well with apple compote (no sugar added) or red cabbage. I also like to store or freeze it in slices in olive oil with some herbs.

As for fish, I am going for fish papillote. Doesn’t matter what they say, you can cook almost any fish like this. It is super easy, clean and healthy. I like to add shredded fennel or leeks and herbs to the papillote but it is not necessary. Just put salt and your fat of choice and there you go.
I accompany it with home made mayonnaise (I cannot understand the concept of buying mayonnaise) and seasonal vegetables.

My fav seasonal vegetables right now are:
Swiss chard/mangold - cook very quickly in boiled water and then braise in olive oil [and garlic].
Cabbage family: Brüssel sprouts, cauliflower, broccoli - Give a quick boil and off they go in the oven with olive oil and nutritional yeast on top (love it and it is a great substitute for cheese).
Savoy cabbage: thinly sliced, slowly braised with some shallots [,garlic and bacon/ham].
Hokkaido pumpkin - no need to peel: deseed, cut and bake in the oven with olive oil and toasted nigella seeds.

As for pasta, the healthiest pasta I cook is orecchiette with cime di rapa (collard greens) which is one of my favorite winter veg.

Sounds like I enjoy cooking, but I HATE having to plan SO many meals for so many people everyday .
I am now making weekly plans, and despite changes of schedule (we are not a family that can stick to plans) it is working better.


----------



## Jereni

I dropped the ball on keeping up with this thread for a few days and was almost 20 pages behind lol.

@missie1 that coco handle is a nice color! But I agree with those who say wait for chevron. I have bought a Chanel before that was ‘close’ to what I wanted but not exactly, and I’ve ended up selling it every time.

Also I can see how the 10C Chanel red flap is your favorite. STUNNING.

@BowieFan1971 your bedroom and kitty are very pretty!

@SouthernPurseGal may I just say that I can’t wait to see pics of your bedroom-sized closet!

@Sparkletastic I love the idea of sharing favorite and least favorite, will respond with mine.

@880 haha I hear you on how every new bag is your favorite. I usually feel that way too.

Also HA on BV pouches being like how you handle a lap dog. I recently bought two of the mini pouch and only use them with the strap... but I’ve now been thinking about the larger pouch.

@cowgirlsboots I’ve definitely become more of a bag snob since I discovered designer bags. But I also find pieces from Coach and Tory Burch that I like so that’s good at least.

@msd_bags I’m with you - I was over Coach for AWHILE but have recently come to appreciate some of them again. The ones I purchased recently are excellent quality for the money IMO.

@baghabitz34 I love your Kate Spade!

@More bags - my Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir is a runner up for my least favorite bag. The leather is really nice and soft but yeah I mostly just use it for travel.

In other news, I crushed hard on that Lady Dior for a few days - the specialty-ish one with the rhinestones. To me seemed like the perfect bag to get in a super fancy finish because it is a bag I would only wear in the hand and to fancy outings.

But, after watching some reviews, it may not be a good fit for me. I’d want to take the dangly charms off because of the noise they make and seems like they are not removable.


----------



## Jereni

Re: the question from earlier around favorite and least favorite bags.

My favorite overall probably has to be the Fendi peekaboo. It’s stunning, it feels great in the hand but has a strap that not only looks great dangling but is immensely comfortable on the shoulder, it’s not too big, it’s not too small, it’s got two compartments so I can organize things a bit, it’s a grayish brown so it goes with everything, it’s timeless, etc. Love.



My favorite _right now _is... my new Chanel. Wasn’t planning on this, but came across it and fell hard. I’ve wanted a bag in this kind of coral-ish pink colorway for awhile. 



Kitteh likes it too. 



My least favorite bag is also the least expensive so there’s bag snobbery for you, ha! I bought this one summer when the circle bag craze was high and figured $22 on a bag was ok to spend to enjoy a trend. And now I just want something nicer, naturally.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> What are the iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU? That feel like home, a second skin because they are so natural for you? You may have had them a long time, or it may be new.
> 
> I’ll start...my 20+ year old black granny boots. I have had an incarnation of them since high school. Saleya PM...new, but it is so very me. Straight leg jeans...wear them more than anything else. Cardi in tomato soup red...cardis have always been a mainstay for me, but this one is 3/4 sleeve and a great shade of red for me...red is my fave color. Tissot watch...I wore my tank Tissot for over 20 years, this was its replacement. A gift from my DH. And pearl studs...I have a pair of freshwater ones my son gave me 15 years ago I still wear all the time.
> 
> View attachment 4972691


Oooo what an interesting question, and I ❤️ your choices! 
I’m going to ponder this, and answer later... it’s definitely something to think about.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Straw/raffia/rattan/palm leaf bags. Opinion poll. Yay or nay or it depends?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Random thoughts from me! I'm happy with my monogramed laptop case and accessories bag and wristlet and eyeglasses case and coin purse and card holder!  And the travel duffle and tote of course. I'm going to leave my mom's house in about  a week to reunite with my husband in the condo he's at, waiting to move into our new house! Two months!!! Such a long time to wait.
From today :


----------



## JenJBS

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Straw/raffia/rattan/palm leaf bags. Opinion poll. Yay or nay or it depends?



It depends. Yes for summer or warm/hot weather (so Hawaii, year round...). If snow is on the ground... Nope!


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Straw/raffia/rattan/palm leaf bags. Opinion poll. Yay or nay or it depends?


Meh. Not really for me but I think they look cute with a sundress.


----------



## southernbelle43

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4970177
> View attachment 4970178
> 
> At the moment I don’t have one favorite bag. I have a favorite style. I like that it is real full grain leather yet light enough that I can carry it without any pain.


Brand? Style? Are these the Portland bags.


----------



## dcooney4

southernbelle43 said:


> Brand? Style? Are these the Portland bags.


Yes! Portland leather Goods and these are the mini Crossbodys bags.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

keodi said:


> I'm not @Sparkletastic , but I love smoothies, I usually drink them in substitute for sweets after dinner.


I used to make them for lunch sometimes when I was in a rush.  They can be quite filling.


Sparkletastic said:


> What a beautiful bag. You and I share a passion for Dior.


I think you might have meant to quote @cowgirlsboots, but I agree that we all share a passion for Dior!  Regarding your search for a black bag, have you considered the promenade pouch in black lambskin?  I believe it's about the size of a Chanel mini, if I am not mistaken.  Those are still relatively easy to find, but may be a bit small so will not work if you are looking for a medium sized bag.
@Jereni, the  dangly charms on the Lady Dior bag are not noisy.  They are attached in such a way that they stay firm and also there is a round leather padding behind the O letter charm.  I have not had any issues with noise -- just sharing my experience with my bags.
@cowgirlsboots, that is a pretty bag!
@jayohwhy,  on rainy days, I mostly use my Longchamp Le Pliage, or my pebble leather Dooney -- that one has been with me for quite a few years now and is still going strong.  Amazing quality!
@SouthernPurseGal , regarding straw and raffia bags,  I love them and would wear them mostly in summer.  The really inexpensive ones don't hold up to wear at all, but I am unwilling to spend on premier designer straw bags because I would get so little wear out of them since summers here are brief.  
@BowieFan1971 , regarding iconic pieces in my closet, in winter, it would be wool and tweed blazers and winter coats, and ankle boots.  For pants and jeans, I like a variety of styles, but I love straight leg jeans the most, and also baby boot cut.
Of course the climate we live in dictates our closet choices.  In warmer weather, I love sleeveless shift dresses, strappy wedge heels, denim skirts and maxi skirts paired with a T-shirt, drop earrings and hoops (not too big).


----------



## Jereni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Straw/raffia/rattan/palm leaf bags. Opinion poll. Yay or nay or it depends?



Strong yay for me but yeah would have to be summer.

For that reason, I only have two, the circle bag from above (which I’ll prob let go this year) and this mini Coach bag which I find cute and playful. 





I’m lusting after this Fendi tho:


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Jereni, the  dangly charms on the Lady Dior bag are not noisy.  They are attached in such a way that they stay firm and also there is a round leather padding behind the O letter charm.  I have not had any issues with noise -- just sharing my experience with my bags.



Oh nooo there you go enabling me


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> Oh nooo there you go enabling me


Ha, ha, I really didn't mean to enable..... I think some people may not like the dangly charms, but it never bothered me.  Anyway, it's always good to try on a bag before purchase if possible.

Congrats on your new Chanel bag!  It looks very similar to the Chanel Business Affinity bag.  Lovely color!


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ha, ha, I really didn't mean to enable..... I think some people may not like the dangly charms, but it never bothered me.  Anyway, it's always good to try on a bag before purchase if possible.
> 
> Congrats on your new Chanel bag!  It looks very similar to the Chanel Business Affinity bag.  Lovely color!



Thanks! Yeah it reminds me of the Business Affinity too but I like the top handle more on this one.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Iconic pieces that scream me...

Black pants - 4 days out of 5 I wear black pants to work.
Black, almond toed, platform high heels - for the last several years over 95% of the time I'm in a dress, I'm in this style.
Velour sweatshirts - so cozy and soft!
USMC necklace - Once a Marine, always a Marine.
Purple Balenciaga sunglasses.
Rose gold Guess sunglasses.
Satty clogs by Mephisto. I discovered them last summer and about lived in them the rest of the summer, and plan to do so the next several summers. So comfortable!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> Re: the question from earlier around favorite and least favorite bags.
> 
> My favorite overall probably has to be the Fendi peekaboo. It’s stunning, it feels great in the hand but has a strap that not only looks great dangling but is immensely comfortable on the shoulder, it’s not too big, it’s not too small, it’s got two compartments so I can organize things a bit, it’s a grayish brown so it goes with everything, it’s timeless, etc. Love.
> View attachment 4972980
> 
> 
> My favorite _right now _is... my new Chanel. Wasn’t planning on this, but came across it and fell hard. I’ve wanted a bag in this kind of coral-ish pink colorway for awhile.
> View attachment 4972997
> 
> 
> Kitteh likes it too.
> View attachment 4972998
> 
> 
> My least favorite bag is also the least expensive so there’s bag snobbery for you, ha! I bought this one summer when the circle bag craze was high and figured $22 on a bag was ok to spend to enjoy a trend. And now I just want something nicer, naturally.
> View attachment 4973003


Beautiful bags


----------



## JenJBS

Thank you everyone for putting up with my drama over the hologram MM bag, and for your opinions and advice. The huge one really is too big for me... And I found the camera bag style on Outnet .com ( net a porter .com's outlet site ) for less than the used one on Poshmark, (1/3 of the bag's original price) and I can easily return it if needed. It also has a beautiful chain strap, not the silly lucite buckle the larger bag has!  It also works better financially.  So, I got it, to see in person for a final decision.

I think the small camera bag will add a bit of color/fun/statement without totally overwhelming me. Now it will just look like I'm carrying around a small pillow for a nap, not one for hibernating all winter. 

Also, after considering what @dcooney4 and @keodi said about not having Least Favorite bags because they get those bags out of their closets, I'm donating two more bags to victims of domestic violence. So I bought two bags this month, but donated five. A good start to the year. And now I really do need to actually stay on Ban Island for once...  Just enjoy my own freshly curated closet.


----------



## missie1

Jereni said:


> Re: the question from earlier around favorite and least favorite bags.
> 
> My favorite overall probably has to be the Fendi peekaboo. It’s stunning, it feels great in the hand but has a strap that not only looks great dangling but is immensely comfortable on the shoulder, it’s not too big, it’s not too small, it’s got two compartments so I can organize things a bit, it’s a grayish brown so it goes with everything, it’s timeless, etc. Love.
> View attachment 4972980
> 
> 
> My favorite _right now _is... my new Chanel. Wasn’t planning on this, but came across it and fell hard. I’ve wanted a bag in this kind of coral-ish pink colorway for awhile.
> View attachment 4972997
> 
> 
> Kitteh likes it too.
> View attachment 4972998
> 
> 
> My least favorite bag is also the least expensive so there’s bag snobbery for you, ha! I bought this one summer when the circle bag craze was high and figured $22 on a bag was ok to spend to enjoy a trend. And now I just want something nicer, naturally.
> View attachment 4973003


Absolutely love this version of peekaboo. You color choice was perfect and see why it’s your favorite.
Your Chanel is adorable and such a fun pop of color


----------



## missie1

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Straw/raffia/rattan/palm leaf bags. Opinion poll. Yay or nay or it depends?


Definitely a yay.


----------



## missie1

BowieFan1971 said:


> What are the iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU? That feel like home, a second skin because they are so natural for you? You may have had them a long time, or it may be new.
> 
> I’ll start...my 20+ year old black granny boots. I have had an incarnation of them since high school. Saleya PM...new, but it is so very me. Straight leg jeans...wear them more than anything else. Cardi in tomato soup red...cardis have always been a mainstay for me, but this one is 3/4 sleeve and a great shade of red for me...red is my fave color. Tissot watch...I wore my tank Tissot for over 20 years, this was its replacement. A gift from my DH. And pearl studs...I have a pair of freshwater ones my son gave me 15 years ago I still wear all the time.
> 
> View attachment 4972691
> 
> [/QUOT
> .



A great blouse or blazer are my absolute signature pieces.  I have never meet a blouse or shirt that I didn’t love.   In winter months a great coat is always a staple.  I’m a bit of a clothes horse so I have tons of everything.  Jimmy Choo Anouks are my staple pumps over CL because I can move my toes lol.   My staple jewelry pieces are at least 1 pair of diamond studs and my love bracelets .


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Straw/raffia/rattan/palm leaf bags. Opinion poll. Yay or nay or it depends?


Everyone needs one.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Everyone needs one.


I have a cute one and never wear it. I finally just listed it.


----------



## Hazzelnut

BowieFan1971 said:


> What are the iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU? That feel like home, a second skin because they are so natural for you? You may have had them a long time, or it may be new.
> 
> I’ll start...my 20+ year old black granny boots. I have had an incarnation of them since high school. Saleya PM...new, but it is so very me. Straight leg jeans...wear them more than anything else. Cardi in tomato soup red...cardis have always been a mainstay for me, but this one is 3/4 sleeve and a great shade of red for me...red is my fave color. Tissot watch...I wore my tank Tissot for over 20 years, this was its replacement. A gift from my DH. And pearl studs...I have a pair of freshwater ones my son gave me 15 years ago I still wear all the time.
> 
> View attachment 4972691



I think it’s fair to say my iconic pieces are black, black and more black!

Also looking at this photo has made me realise how little clothes I have! Probably because I only wear black jeans and T-shirt’s and there’s only so many you can have of that!

Thought I’d also share my favourite and least favourite bag!

Favourite would either be my Chanel Jumbo or my Marc Jacobs galaxy bag. I saw it in the window in New York and stood outside the store for 45 minutes waiting for it to open so I could buy it before I had to go to the airport. It makes me so happy to look at and works with every outfit and occasion!

Least favourite is my Gucci Soho Disco which is super practical, but just meh.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hazzelnut said:


> I think it’s fair to say my iconic pieces are black, black and more black!
> 
> Also looking at this photo has made me realise how little clothes I have! Probably because I only wear black jeans and T-shirt’s and there’s only so many you can have of that!
> 
> Thought I’d also share my favourite and least favourite bag!
> 
> Favourite would either be my Chanel Jumbo or my Marc Jacobs galaxy bag. I saw it in the window in New York and stood outside the store for 45 minutes waiting for it to open so I could buy it before I had to go to the airport. It makes me so happy to look at and works with every outfit and occasion!
> 
> Least favourite is my Gucci Soho Disco which is super practical, but just meh.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973298


Wow! That is minimalist. Part of me in in awe/envy, another (the bigger part) says COLOR!!! I love your galaxy bag! I love that it sang to your heart and still does! THAT is an iconic piece!


----------



## Hazzelnut

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow! That is minimalist. Part of me in in awe/envy, another (the bigger part) says COLOR!!! I love your galaxy bag! I love that it sang to your heart and still does! THAT is an iconic piece!



Haha!! I’m always so jealous of people who can pull off colour! Any time I try I don’t feel like myself, but that might be a legacy of my teenage punk years! So much bleach and eyeliner! As least I’ve toned down that side of me

Thank you!  No bag makes me smile as much as that galaxy print!


----------



## keodi

missie1 said:


> A great blouse or blazer are my absolute signature pieces.  I have never meet a blouse or shirt that I didn’t love.   In winter months a great coat is always a staple.  I’m a bit of a clothes horse so I have tons of everything.  Jimmy Choo Anouks are my staple pumps over CL because I can move my toes lol.   My staple jewelry pieces are at least 1 pair of diamond studs and my love bracelets .
> View attachment 4973255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973256
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973257
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973258


Lovely shoe collection!  


Hazzelnut said:


> I think it’s fair to say my iconic pieces are black, black and more black!
> 
> Also looking at this photo has made me realise how little clothes I have! Probably because I only wear black jeans and T-shirt’s and there’s only so many you can have of that!
> 
> Thought I’d also share my favourite and least favourite bag!
> 
> Favourite would either be my Chanel Jumbo or my Marc Jacobs galaxy bag. I saw it in the window in New York and stood outside the store for 45 minutes waiting for it to open so I could buy it before I had to go to the airport. It makes me so happy to look at and works with every outfit and occasion!
> 
> Least favourite is my Gucci Soho Disco which is super practical, but just meh.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973298


I love your wardrobe set up!


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> I think the small camera bag will add a bit of color/fun/statement without totally overwhelming me. Now it will just look like I'm carrying around a small pillow for a nap, not one for hibernating all winter.


Good call! I much prefer the camera bag in this design. I think it'll be wonderful for you. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it when you get it. Also, I love The Outnet.  



JenJBS said:


> Also, after considering what @dcooney4 and @keodi said about not having Least Favorite bags because they get those bags out of their closets, I'm donating two more bags to victims of domestic violence. So I bought two bags this month, but donated five. A good start to the year.






Hazzelnut said:


> Also looking at this photo has made me realise how little clothes I have!


 Looks _just_ like my closet! The clothes, not the bags. I have far too many bags 


Hazzelnut said:


> Marc Jacobs galaxy bag.


One of my favourites, too! I wanted it so badly but there was only one piece left and it was reserved for another customer. I've never looked for a preloved one, but I might just do that now. 
Would you please post more pictures of it when you next use it? I can't get enough of everyone's pretty bags!


----------



## keodi

Jereni said:


> Re: the question from earlier around favorite and least favorite bags.
> 
> My favorite overall probably has to be the Fendi peekaboo. It’s stunning, it feels great in the hand but has a strap that not only looks great dangling but is immensely comfortable on the shoulder, it’s not too big, it’s not too small, it’s got two compartments so I can organize things a bit, it’s a grayish brown so it goes with everything, it’s timeless, etc. Love.
> View attachment 4972980
> 
> 
> My favorite _right now _is... my new Chanel. Wasn’t planning on this, but came across it and fell hard. I’ve wanted a bag in this kind of coral-ish pink colorway for awhile.
> View attachment 4972997
> 
> 
> Kitteh likes it too.
> View attachment 4972998
> 
> 
> My least favorite bag is also the least expensive so there’s bag snobbery for you, ha! I bought this one summer when the circle bag craze was high and figured $22 on a bag was ok to spend to enjoy a trend. And now I just want something nicer, naturally.
> View attachment 4973003


lovely bag! and that kitty is so cute!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Straw/raffia/rattan/palm leaf bags. Opinion poll. Yay or nay or it depends?


Yay for me especially in the summer months!


----------



## Hazzelnut

jblended said:


> Looks _just_ like my closet! The clothes, not the bags. I have far too many bags
> 
> One of my favourites, too! I wanted it so badly but there was only one piece left and it was reserved for another customer. I've never looked for a preloved one, but I might just do that now.
> Would you please post more pictures of it when you next use it? I can't get enough of everyone's pretty bags!



Yay! Another clothes minimalist!! 

I am so happy I snapped it up! I got it the year my brother moved over to the US so that must 8 or 9 years? I’ve never stopped loving it! Apart from my Vivienne it’s my oldest bag.

Of course!! I think I might try to twist my partner’s arm for a drive this weekend so I can enjoy it


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Hazzelnut said:


> I think it’s fair to say my iconic pieces are black, black and more black!
> 
> Also looking at this photo has made me realise how little clothes I have! Probably because I only wear black jeans and T-shirt’s and there’s only so many you can have of that!
> 
> Thought I’d also share my favourite and least favourite bag!
> 
> Favourite would either be my Chanel Jumbo or my Marc Jacobs galaxy bag. I saw it in the window in New York and stood outside the store for 45 minutes waiting for it to open so I could buy it before I had to go to the airport. It makes me so happy to look at and works with every outfit and occasion!
> 
> Least favourite is my Gucci Soho Disco which is super practical, but just meh.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973298


Love your closet and all the goodies in it.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Good call! I much prefer the camera bag in this design. I think it'll be wonderful for you. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it when you get it. Also, I love The Outnet.



Thank you!


----------



## Hazzelnut

dcooney4 said:


> Love your closet and all the goodies in it.



Thank you


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I   these closet photos


----------



## southernbelle43

dcooney4 said:


> Yes! Portland leather Goods and these are the mini Crossbodys bags.


How cute!  Love your collection.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

This is the one I'm looking to get before warm weather hits. It can double as home decor with rolled up towels in it next to the pool lounge chairs.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My stripes would be navy, white and gray, monogram in navy...


----------



## Cookiefiend

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Straw/raffia/rattan/palm leaf bags. Opinion poll. Yay or nay or it depends?


For me - it would be a no. I had a straw bag and found it snagged on too many things. 


missie1 said:


> A great blouse or blazer are my absolute signature pieces.  I have never meet a blouse or shirt that I didn’t love.   In winter months a great coat is always a staple.  I’m a bit of a clothes horse so I have tons of everything.  Jimmy Choo Anouks are my staple pumps over CL because I can move my toes lol.   My staple jewelry pieces are at least 1 pair of diamond studs and my love bracelets .
> View attachment 4973255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973256
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973257
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973258


zomg - those shoes!!  
How fabulous!


Hazzelnut said:


> I think it’s fair to say my iconic pieces are black, black and more black!
> 
> Also looking at this photo has made me realise how little clothes I have! Probably because I only wear black jeans and T-shirt’s and there’s only so many you can have of that!
> 
> Thought I’d also share my favourite and least favourite bag!
> 
> Favourite would either be my Chanel Jumbo or my Marc Jacobs galaxy bag. I saw it in the window in New York and stood outside the store for 45 minutes waiting for it to open so I could buy it before I had to go to the airport. It makes me so happy to look at and works with every outfit and occasion!
> 
> Least favourite is my Gucci Soho Disco which is super practical, but just meh.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973298


I am terribly jealous at how neat and clean this is - wow! 

I'm loving the closet photos! 

I'm still not sure what I would say was iconic in my 'style'. Maybe my scarves, I do wear one almost everyday. 
Two years ago, I decided to stop buying 'work' clothes - no more dress pants or skirts that were dressy - though I did buy a fab Burberry kilt last year... I wear dark or colored skinny jeans or leggings, silk blouses and/or sweaters (pullover or cardigan), loafers or ankle boots, and a scarf in the cool months; shorts, fun skirts, sleeveless dresses, tees or blouses (long, short or sleeveless), cardigans, and sandals or tennis shoes in the warmer months - and still wear scarves. 
I don't wear much jewelry. Earrings always, my wedding rings if we go somewhere (they are both channel set diamonds so they are not elevated much above my hand), a watch, sometimes a bracelet. I do like bracelets a lot and have several. 
Today I'm making a run to the doctor's office, the post office and the bank; wearing black skinny jeans, a burgundy wool sweater (cute button detail down the back), black loafers, a scarf, rough cut garnet earrings, Apple Hermes watch, and a black puffer coat - pretty much my uniform!


----------



## jayohwhy

Okay.. I had too much fun procrastinating and built my "uniform" on shoplook.io . Other than always finding new bags to admire and maybe to add to my collection, my go-to's haven't changed much over the past few years and I find myself buying the same items when the old ones have worn out. Since my style is pretty basic, I added my essentials. I have the privilege of living in SoCal so I can get away with not have any real "winter clothes" in my daily rotation. 

- I'm wear falsies (not too dramatic) on the daily because I'm a monolid so eye makeup does nothing for me. I've gotten it down to a minute to put them on and have my go to products for that. 
- I work in tech so I always have at least two devices either because a) something at work needs my attention immediately or b) my daughter might need a little distraction
- I dehydrate easily (and am nursing), so i've taken to always having a water bottle on me at all times. I found that while I would love to pack without it, fainting isn't cute.
- One of my besties bought me this stylish water cup for my daughter and it's now my fave! Lightweight, modern design, works well.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Oooo what an interesting question, and I ❤ your choices!
> I’m going to ponder this, and answer later... it’s definitely something to think about.



Same here! That´s something I have to think about and find some photos.


----------



## More bags

jayohwhy said:


> Okay.. I had too much fun procrastinating and built my "uniform" on shoplook.io . Other than always finding new bags to admire and maybe to add to my collection, my go-to's haven't changed much over the past few years and I find myself buying the same items when the old ones have worn out. Since my style is pretty basic, I added my essentials. I have the privilege of living in SoCal so I can get away with not have any real "winter clothes" in my daily rotation.
> 
> - I'm wear falsies (not too dramatic) on the daily because I'm a monolid so eye makeup does nothing for me. I've gotten it down to a minute to put them on and have my go to products for that.
> - I work in tech so I always have at least two devices either because a) something at work needs my attention immediately or b) my daughter might need a little distraction
> - I dehydrate easily (and am nursing), so i've taken to always having a water bottle on me at all times. I found that while I would love to pack without it, fainting isn't cute.
> - One of my besties bought me this stylish water cup for my daughter and it's now my fave! Lightweight, modern design, works well.
> View attachment 4973583


I love this visual! I’m wearing a similar colour scheme, working on the laptop for a project deadline, black running tights, grey t-shirt and burgundy pullover (okay, it’s a sweatshirt, ha ha). Winter is long where I live, I switched to layering and let go of many chunky sweaters (takes up a lot of space.) I get more use out of my items year round. You’re a chic mama!


----------



## Jereni

@JenJBS nice statement pieces. I LOVE those rose gold sunglasses!

@missie1 I love your many JC Anouks! I am sort of this way but with the Romy style. I think I only have two of it but I want it in every color lol. 

@Hazzelnut your closet is so organized and streamlined! #closetgoals

@Cookiefiend - btw - best forum username EVER - love that you pair scarves with anything and everything! I mostly rock scarves in the winter but love them on others. 

@jayohwhy I love your uniform! That ruched dress is cute. I also use an app to scheme about outfits.


----------



## Jereni

keodi said:


> lovely bag! and that kitty is so cute!



Thank you! Shamelessly sharing more pics of my babies. They are brother and sister.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Thank you! Shamelessly sharing more pics of my babies. They are brother and sister.
> 
> View attachment 4973628
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973630



They are adorable!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> @JenJBS nice statement pieces. I LOVE those rose gold sunglasses!
> 
> @Cookiefiend - btw - best forum username EVER -



Thank you!  I bought two pair of both those sunglasses styles; so if one breaks, I have a backup.

I agree! Best username!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I think you might have meant to quote @cowgirlsboots, but I agree that we all share a passion for Dior!  Regarding your search for a black bag, have you considered the promenade pouch in black lambskin?  I believe it's about the size of a Chanel mini, if I am not mistaken.  Those are still relatively easy to find, but may be a bit small so will not work if you are looking for a medium sized bag.



Here´s a video with a size comparison between the small Miss Dior and a mini Chanel.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Straw/raffia/rattan/palm leaf bags. Opinion poll. Yay or nay or it depends?



I used to own a huge true vintage from the 70ies straw basket bag when I was much younger. It got lost... and I still miss it. It would be such a perfect summer/ beach bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

missie1 said:


> A great blouse or blazer are my absolute signature pieces.  I have never meet a blouse or shirt that I didn’t love.   In winter months a great coat is always a staple.  I’m a bit of a clothes horse so I have tons of everything.  Jimmy Choo Anouks are my staple pumps over CL because I can move my toes lol.   My staple jewelry pieces are at least 1 pair of diamond studs and my love bracelets .
> View attachment 4973255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973256
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973257
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973258


Wish I could wear heels more often, especially if I had your collection! LOVE the colors!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> What are the iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU? That feel like home, a second skin because they are so natural for you? You may have had them a long time, or it may be new.



Looking at myself right now, I know why I struggled to answer this question. Since being in lockdown nothing I wear on a daily basis is actually me. I´ve been living in sweatpants and huge hoodies- both items I did not own before and only bought for myself after my daughters gave me some hand-me-downs which turned out to be warm and comfy and not to look too sloppy-  for months.
There´s no challenge to dress properly...

But what does scream me?
# black! Black tops with skinny jeans, black stretchy dresses with nice figure friendly draping.
# vintage black crepe dresses from the 40ies and early 50ies
# vintage coats- grandma´s good old wool Sunday best, 70ies Shearling, pony fur, fur coats from 40ies to 70ies ... I love them all
# floral (preferrably on a black base) 70ies maxi dresses for the warmer months
# cowgirl boots from the 80ies
# a fringed black biker leather jacket 
# heels
# dark red nails- never fancy, only painted... 

Here are some photos from previous years that show me, absolutely me...







Chosing from the items I recently bought I´d say the YSL coat and the New Lock bags are totally me and felt like good old friends as soon as I had unwrapped them. 





In terms of jewellery: the items I wear 24/7 are totally me: 
Square vintage amber ear-rings set in silver, a big (and very chipped) vintage amber ring, a long silver necklace with a horseshoe pendant and a shorter silver chain with an uncut chunk of amber as a pendant.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Looking at myself right now, I know why I struggled to answer this question. Since being in lockdown nothing I wear on a daily basis is actually me. I´ve been living in sweatpants and huge hoodies- both items I did not own before and only bought for myself after my daughters gave me some hand-me-downs which turned out to be warm and comfy and not to look too sloppy-  for months.
> There´s no challenge to dress properly...
> 
> But what does scream me?
> # black! Black tops with skinny jeans, black stretchy dresses with nice figure friendly draping.
> # vintage black crepe dresses from the 40ies and early 50ies
> # vintage coats- grandma´s good old wool Sunday best, 70ies Shearling, pony fur, fur coats from 40ies to 70ies ... I love them all
> # floral (preferrably on a black base) 70ies maxi dresses for the warmer months
> # cowgirl boots from the 80ies
> # a fringed black biker leather jacket
> # heels
> # dark red nails- never fancy, only painted...
> 
> Here are some photos from previous years that show me, absolutely me...
> 
> View attachment 4973757
> View attachment 4973762
> View attachment 4973765
> View attachment 4973771
> 
> 
> Chosing from the items I recently bought I´d say the YSL coat and the New Lock bags are totally me and felt like good old friends as soon as I had unwrapped them.
> 
> View attachment 4973778
> View attachment 4973784
> 
> 
> In terms of jewellery: the items I wear 24/7 are totally me:
> Square vintage amber ear-rings set in silver, a big (and very chipped) vintage amber ring, a long silver necklace with a horseshoe pendant and a shorter silver chain with an uncut chunk of amber as a pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4973783
> View attachment 4973788


AHHH!!! I LOVE your vintage pieces! You wear them so well! That YSL coat...yes, it is totally you and I wish I could find one like it that doesn’t add 80 visual pounds to my already padded figure. Your style is fun, quirky, timeless and unique.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I am so heartbroken...after waiting 2 weeks for the Hermès Fleurs de Lotus scarf to get here, I find it not only has the tear the seller described, but 3 other ones and frayed lines/weakness in multiple areas of the scarf. I would be afraid to fold, knot or put tension on the scarf for fear of tearing it at the frayed areas. The tears I could fix, but the fraying...there’s too much of it and it can’t be fixed without it looking like Frankenscarf. I put in a claim to return it. And the pink is exactly the right shade of peachy pink for my coloring.

So very disappointed...I used birthday money for it and considered it a birthday present to me. I hope the seller is not an ass about it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> AHHH!!! I LOVE your vintage pieces! You wear them so well! That YSL coat...yes, it is totally you and I wish I could find one like it that doesn’t add 80 visual pounds to my already padded figure. Your style is fun, quirky, timeless and unique.


Thank-you so much @BowieFan1971 ! 
My YSL coat is cut so well it doesn´t add any visual extra weight at all- it´s all about the proportion: wiiiide shoulders, wide hips and the waist looks tiny... lol! It´s still a miracle to me that this coat is so perfect. I didn´t have any measurements when I bought it, only the information "L" and it even doesn´t fight with my hollow back. There was an emotional connection and when it arrived it was at home.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am so heartbroken...after waiting 2 weeks for the Hermès Fleurs de Lotus scarf to get here, I find it not only has the tear the seller described, but 3 other ones and frayed lines/weakness in multiple areas of the scarf. I would be afraid to fold, knot or put tension on the scarf for fear of tearing it at the frayed areas. The tears I could fix, but the fraying...there’s too much of it and it can’t be fixed without it looking like Frankenscarf. I put in a claim to return it. And the pink is exactly the right shade of peachy pink for my coloring.
> 
> So very disappointed...I used birthday money for it and considered it a birthday present to me. I hope the seller is not an ass about it.


Oh what a shame! I feel your disappointment! The seller should have described the full amount of disrepair! I´m keeping my fingers crossed for you the return will be quick and easy!


----------



## doni

Loving all this closet porn (can I say that) and the question from on @BowieFan1971 on “iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU”.
I have been sorting out the closet this week, and going through old stuff in the cellar. Hoping to finish this week. Perhaps too hastily I have chosen the following (to think about this is so much fun):

In terms of clothes my personal signifier, I repeat myself, is a blazer. I have been wearing them since I was a teenager long long ago and been faithful to them even when they were fashion-ostrazised. I seem to have a thing for blue blazers too. I have chosen a denim Balmain because this is a style I have worn for a long time (have kept two in denim for my new non corporate life) and a Victoria Beckham that I love because it just fits and makes me feel so confortable. I have always like to wear blazers with tees, and also print tees, so one of my favs also in the pic.

Then there is leather pants. I wore them in the 80s and 90s and jumped on the wagon I soon as I could when they (finally!) came back. I got a pair of black Helmut Langs in 2007 that have to be one of the best investments ever. I now have leather pants in several colors, mostly HL.

For bags, I feel clutches and shoulder bags (often wore as a clutch) are what better represents me, even if my new dog-walking me is looking for crossbodies. I love that moment in the late 60s when fashion became laid back and cool but still stayed formal, dressy and proper. The Constance and similar bags perfectly embody that moment I think. As a clutch, I have chosen the last I’ve got because everyone says is very me, so it belongs here.

Shoes. I have always loved loafers and in fact I have rescued a couple of Pradas from the 00s that I intend to wear again. I also like Tods but the Gucci Brixton is the perfect loafer for me. As for a classic black pump, that has been such a staple in my life... This one is Isabel Marant.

I have worn a Rolex everyday since I was 18 and glasses since I was 10. Always dark brown tortoiseshell even when they were so out of trend that opticians would refuse to sell them to me. I am not myself without a pair of those.


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> I got these exact ones for my friend who is going through breast cancer surgery this week! They are arriving today.
> Glad I got her an M after hesitating, as she has a long torso. They don‘t run small on me at all!
> The short set has a longer shirt that runs big on me, it’s like a dress


What an absolutely *perfect* present! You totally nailed it. 

Sending your friend positive thoughts.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I am soooo loving the looks into everyone’s personal style!!! It puts people’s bag choices into a whole new, really cool perspective. Thank you so much for responding!


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> Those will take up too much space in the Ikea Pacs you are considering.  *I switched to slim velvet hangers* and gained so much more space in my Pacs.


Me, too. My clothes stay on, that they take up no space at all. I've never regretted switching.


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Loving all this closet porn (can I say that) and the question from on @BowieFan1971 on “iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU”.
> I have been sorting out the closet this week, and going through old stuff in the cellar. Hoping to finish this week. Perhaps too hastily I have chosen the following (to think about this is so much fun):
> 
> In terms of clothes my personal signifier, I repeat myself, is a blazer. I have been wearing them since I was a teenager long long ago and been faithful to them even when they were fashion-ostrazised. I seem to have a thing for blue blazers too. I have chosen a denim Balmain because this is a style I have worn for a long time (have kept two in denim for my new non corporate life) and a Victoria Beckham that I love because it just fits and makes me feel so confortable. I have always like to wear blazers with tees, and also print tees, so one of my favs also in the pic.
> 
> Then there is leather pants. I wore them in the 80s and 90s and jumped on the wagon I soon as I could when they (finally!) came back. I got a pair of black Helmut Langs in 2007 that have to be one of the best investments ever. I now have leather pants in several colors, mostly HL.
> 
> For bags, I feel clutches and shoulder bags (often wore as a clutch) are what better represents me, even if my new dog-walking me is looking for crossbodies. I love that moment in the late 60s when fashion became laid back and cool but still stayed formal, dressy and proper. The Constance and similar bags perfectly embody that moment I think. As a clutch, I have chosen the last I’ve got because everyone says is very me, so it belongs here.
> 
> Shoes. I have always loved loafers and in fact I have rescued a couple of Pradas from the 00s that I intend to wear again. I also like Tods but the Gucci Brixton is the perfect loafer for me. As for a classic black pump, that has been such a staple in my life... This one is Isabel Marant.
> 
> I have worn a Rolex everyday since I was 18 and glasses since I was 10. Always dark brown tortoiseshell even when they were so out of trend that opticians would refuse to sell them to me. I am not myself without a pair of those.
> 
> View attachment 4973875


Classic yet edgy...very modern. I love it! I have bought leather pants twice in the past because I see them on other women and they look so sharp, but never wore them. Don’t know why...because they feel dressy to me? I don’t know. I have a beautiful, super soft (feel like lambskin)never worn chocolate pair I got at Goodwill for $6. I listed them for sale but they haven’t sold...maybe I need to put them back in my closet and take the plunge!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Sending my condolences on the passing of your MIL. I am glad you got to spend time with your older children.
> Funerals are so challenging right now. My cousin's son (15 years old) passed away on Christmas Eve. She lives in another province, funeral was limited to 30 people attending. I viewed the service online, live streaming. Sending compassion to all families suffering, whether they are close or not.


Oh, dear. I'm so sorry. That's a hard loss. And especially difficult in this time of distance. I'm glad you were able to be there vistually, but of course it's not the same.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Looking at myself right now, I know why I struggled to answer this question. Since being in lockdown nothing I wear on a daily basis is actually me. I´ve been living in sweatpants and huge hoodies- both items I did not own before and only bought for myself after my daughters gave me some hand-me-downs which turned out to be warm and comfy and not to look too sloppy-  for months.
> There´s no challenge to dress properly...
> 
> But what does scream me?
> # black! Black tops with skinny jeans, black stretchy dresses with nice figure friendly draping.
> # vintage black crepe dresses from the 40ies and early 50ies
> # vintage coats- grandma´s good old wool Sunday best, 70ies Shearling, pony fur, fur coats from 40ies to 70ies ... I love them all
> # floral (preferrably on a black base) 70ies maxi dresses for the warmer months
> # cowgirl boots from the 80ies
> # a fringed black biker leather jacket
> # heels
> # dark red nails- never fancy, only painted...
> 
> Here are some photos from previous years that show me, absolutely me...
> 
> View attachment 4973757
> View attachment 4973762
> View attachment 4973765
> View attachment 4973771
> 
> 
> Chosing from the items I recently bought I´d say the YSL coat and the New Lock bags are totally me and felt like good old friends as soon as I had unwrapped them.
> 
> View attachment 4973778
> View attachment 4973784
> 
> 
> In terms of jewellery: the items I wear 24/7 are totally me:
> Square vintage amber ear-rings set in silver, a big (and very chipped) vintage amber ring, a long silver necklace with a horseshoe pendant and a shorter silver chain with an uncut chunk of amber as a pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4973783
> View attachment 4973788


I love your look.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4970177
> View attachment 4970178
> 
> At the moment I don’t have one favorite bag. I have a favorite style. I like that it is real full grain leather yet light enough that I can carry it without any pain.


Oh, my… just LOOK at that Portland Leather Goods lineup! 

I must tell you: I sent a note to the company, because I'd love to get one of these mini totes for myself as a post-surgery present after I've completed physical therapy in early May, but I just KNOW my physical therapist is going to ask me how much it weighs! And that info wasn't available on their website. There is, however, a "contact us" link, so I wrote, told them I was recuperating from spine surgery, and would they please tell me the weight of the bag. Their reply was so lovely I wanted to share it in full:

_Thanks for reaching out, and how exciting that you might have a PLG tote in your future! The weight of each bag ultimately varies depending on the thickness of the leather - each hide is unique! The approximate weight of the Mini Crossbody tote is 1lb 2oz, and then just keep in mind there is some wiggle room for the variation. I hope this helps, and please reach back out if you have any other questions. We wish you a speedy recovery!_

Wasn't that nice of them? You'd better believe I'll be ordering one! Now my only question is the color. It will be a fun thing to think about as I'm working out in the PT room. Motivation!


----------



## doni

ElainePG said:


> What an absolutely *perfect* present! You totally nailed it.
> 
> Sending your friend positive thoughts.


Thanks, she loves them! The surgery was today and everything went fine.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I still love my other bags but during this pandemic it is the perfect bag.


Love the bag, but the strap looks a bit on the skinny side. Does it cut into your shoulder? Am I remembering correctly that you swap it out for a wider strap? (Or am I thinking of someone else?)


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> We found out yesterday that my mum was exposed to covid at work and I'm struggling to do anything useful with myself as we wait to see if mum has caught it. So I'm diving headfirst into bags and online browsing as a distraction from the real world and all the nasties I cannot control!
> I thought 2020 was rough on me; this year is proving to be so much harder already!


Oh noooooo! My heart goes out to you both. I'm hoping that she's okay.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> The Etro arrived! Very pleased...the quality is on par with LV coated canvas and this 1994 vintage beauty is in amazing condition. A side benefit I had not anticipated? It comes with a detachable vachetta strap in the perfect length for me I can now use with my LVs! A big win all around! I stuffed her because she needs a little reshaping and the lining has that flaky coating like LV Vuittonette, which I can fix. Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971337


Love this! As you can tell from my avatar, I'm I paisley fan. And Etro does paisley soooo well! Congratulations on your vintage find.


----------



## doni

JenJBS said:


> Iconic pieces that scream me...
> 
> Black pants - 4 days out of 5 I wear black pants to work.
> Black, almond toed, platform high heels - for the last several years over 95% of the time I'm in a dress, I'm in this style.
> Velour sweatshirts - so cozy and soft!
> USMC necklace - Once a Marine, always a Marine.
> Purple Balenciaga sunglasses.
> Rose gold Guess sunglasses.
> Satty clogs by Mephisto. I discovered them last summer and about lived in them the rest of the summer, and plan to do so the next several summers. So comfortable!
> 
> View attachment 4973132
> View attachment 4973133
> View attachment 4973134
> View attachment 4973135
> View attachment 4973137



So, SO cool. And also, you were a marine???



missie1 said:


> A great blouse or blazer are my absolute signature pieces.  I have never meet a blouse or shirt that I didn’t love.   In winter months a great coat is always a staple.  I’m a bit of a clothes horse so I have tons of everything.  Jimmy Choo Anouks are my staple pumps over CL because I can move my toes lol.   My staple jewelry pieces are at least 1 pair of diamond studs and my love bracelets .
> View attachment 4973255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973256
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973257
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973258



Those rows of pumps are like a sweet shop! 


Hazzelnut said:


> I think it’s fair to say my iconic pieces are black, black and more black!
> 
> Also looking at this photo has made me realise how little clothes I have! Probably because I only wear black jeans and T-shirt’s and there’s only so many you can have of that!
> 
> Thought I’d also share my favourite and least favourite bag!
> 
> Favourite would either be my Chanel Jumbo or my Marc Jacobs galaxy bag. I saw it in the window in New York and stood outside the store for 45 minutes waiting for it to open so I could buy it before I had to go to the airport. It makes me so happy to look at and works with every outfit and occasion!
> 
> Least favourite is my Gucci Soho Disco which is super practical, but just meh.
> View attachment 4973298



Love that display of bags with the black background! so different.
Poor old Gucci Soho Disco, I am starting to feel sorry for her 



jayohwhy said:


> Okay.. I had too much fun procrastinating and built my "uniform" on shoplook.io . Other than always finding new bags to admire and maybe to add to my collection, my go-to's haven't changed much over the past few years and I find myself buying the same items when the old ones have worn out. Since my style is pretty basic, I added my essentials. I have the privilege of living in SoCal so I can get away with not have any real "winter clothes" in my daily rotation.
> 
> - I'm wear falsies (not too dramatic) on the daily because I'm a monolid so eye makeup does nothing for me. I've gotten it down to a minute to put them on and have my go to products for that.
> - I work in tech so I always have at least two devices either because a) something at work needs my attention immediately or b) my daughter might need a little distraction
> - I dehydrate easily (and am nursing), so i've taken to always having a water bottle on me at all times. I found that while I would love to pack without it, fainting isn't cute.
> - One of my besties bought me this stylish water cup for my daughter and it's now my fave! Lightweight, modern design, works well.
> View attachment 4973583



I love that falsies are one of your personal signifiers. Great choices.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Looking at myself right now, I know why I struggled to answer this question. Since being in lockdown nothing I wear on a daily basis is actually me. I´ve been living in sweatpants and huge hoodies- both items I did not own before and only bought for myself after my daughters gave me some hand-me-downs which turned out to be warm and comfy and not to look too sloppy-  for months.
> There´s no challenge to dress properly...
> 
> But what does scream me?
> # black! Black tops with skinny jeans, black stretchy dresses with nice figure friendly draping.
> # vintage black crepe dresses from the 40ies and early 50ies
> # vintage coats- grandma´s good old wool Sunday best, 70ies Shearling, pony fur, fur coats from 40ies to 70ies ... I love them all
> # floral (preferrably on a black base) 70ies maxi dresses for the warmer months
> # cowgirl boots from the 80ies
> # a fringed black biker leather jacket
> # heels
> # dark red nails- never fancy, only painted...
> 
> Here are some photos from previous years that show me, absolutely me...
> 
> View attachment 4973757
> View attachment 4973762
> View attachment 4973765
> View attachment 4973771
> 
> 
> Chosing from the items I recently bought I´d say the YSL coat and the New Lock bags are totally me and felt like good old friends as soon as I had unwrapped them.
> 
> View attachment 4973778
> View attachment 4973784
> 
> 
> In terms of jewellery: the items I wear 24/7 are totally me:
> Square vintage amber ear-rings set in silver, a big (and very chipped) vintage amber ring, a long silver necklace with a horseshoe pendant and a shorter silver chain with an uncut chunk of amber as a pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4973783
> View attachment 4973788



Those pics with the fur stole...  So great, and so you!


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> So, SO cool. And also, you were a marine???



Thank you!   Yes. I was on active duty from 1999 to 2003.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Oh, my… just LOOK at that Portland Leather Goods lineup!
> 
> I must tell you: I sent a note to the company, because I'd love to get one of these mini totes for myself as a post-surgery present after I've completed physical therapy in early May, but I just KNOW my physical therapist is going to ask me how much it weighs! And that info wasn't available on their website. There is, however, a "contact us" link, so I wrote, told them I was recuperating from spine surgery, and would they please tell me the weight of the bag. Their reply was so lovely I wanted to share it in full:
> 
> _Thanks for reaching out, and how exciting that you might have a PLG tote in your future! The weight of each bag ultimately varies depending on the thickness of the leather - each hide is unique! The approximate weight of the Mini Crossbody tote is 1lb 2oz, and then just keep in mind there is some wiggle room for the variation. I hope this helps, and please reach back out if you have any other questions. We wish you a speedy recovery!_
> 
> Wasn't that nice of them? You'd better believe I'll be ordering one! Now my only question is the color. It will be a fun thing to think about as I'm working out in the PT room. Motivation!


They really are nice. Speedy recovery to you.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Love the bag, but the strap looks a bit on the skinny side. Does it cut into your shoulder? Am I remembering correctly that you swap it out for a wider strap? (Or am I thinking of someone else?)


Sometimes I switch it out for a wider strap. I do wear it with the one it comes with but I wiggle the strap a bit on the thicker ones to soften it. The sunflower strap was soft right away. The pebbled leather needed a bit of wiggling. I do like the soft fabric straps I bought too.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> are totally me and felt like good old friends as soon as I had unwrapped them.



This is a beautiful line! Perfect description of how certain items feel.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am soooo loving the looks into everyone’s personal style!!! It puts people’s bag choices into a whole new, really cool perspective. Thank you so much for responding!



Thank you for posting such a fun question, and being the first to share!


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> Thanks, she loves them! The surgery was today and everything went fine.



Yay!    That's great news!


----------



## JenJBS

Just for fun... Some old pics.


----------



## keodi

Jereni said:


> Thank you! Shamelessly sharing more pics of my babies. They are brother and sister.
> 
> View attachment 4973628
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973630


Awww, they are sooo cute!   


JenJBS said:


> They are adorable!


Agreed they are!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Looking at myself right now, I know why I struggled to answer this question. Since being in lockdown nothing I wear on a daily basis is actually me. I´ve been living in sweatpants and huge hoodies- both items I did not own before and only bought for myself after my daughters gave me some hand-me-downs which turned out to be warm and comfy and not to look too sloppy-  for months.
> There´s no challenge to dress properly...
> 
> But what does scream me?
> # black! Black tops with skinny jeans, black stretchy dresses with nice figure friendly draping.
> # vintage black crepe dresses from the 40ies and early 50ies
> # vintage coats- grandma´s good old wool Sunday best, 70ies Shearling, pony fur, fur coats from 40ies to 70ies ... I love them all
> # floral (preferrably on a black base) 70ies maxi dresses for the warmer months
> # cowgirl boots from the 80ies
> # a fringed black biker leather jacket
> # heels
> # dark red nails- never fancy, only painted...
> 
> Here are some photos from previous years that show me, absolutely me...
> 
> View attachment 4973757
> View attachment 4973762
> View attachment 4973765
> View attachment 4973771
> 
> 
> Chosing from the items I recently bought I´d say the YSL coat and the New Lock bags are totally me and felt like good old friends as soon as I had unwrapped them.
> 
> View attachment 4973778
> View attachment 4973784
> 
> 
> In terms of jewellery: the items I wear 24/7 are totally me:
> Square vintage amber ear-rings set in silver, a big (and very chipped) vintage amber ring, a long silver necklace with a horseshoe pendant and a shorter silver chain with an uncut chunk of amber as a pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4973783
> View attachment 4973788


Very eclectic, and unique, I enjoyed reading about your style!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I am so heartbroken...after waiting 2 weeks for the Hermès Fleurs de Lotus scarf to get here, I find it not only has the tear the seller described, but 3 other ones and frayed lines/weakness in multiple areas of the scarf. I would be afraid to fold, knot or put tension on the scarf for fear of tearing it at the frayed areas. The tears I could fix, but the fraying...there’s too much of it and it can’t be fixed without it looking like Frankenscarf. I put in a claim to return it. And the pink is exactly the right shade of peachy pink for my coloring.
> 
> So very disappointed...I used birthday money for it and considered it a birthday present to me. I hope the seller is not an ass about it.


I'm so sorry this wasn't as described! I hope you can get a refund without issues!


doni said:


> Loving all this closet porn (can I say that) and the question from on @BowieFan1971 on “iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU”.
> I have been sorting out the closet this week, and going through old stuff in the cellar. Hoping to finish this week. Perhaps too hastily I have chosen the following (to think about this is so much fun):
> 
> In terms of clothes my personal signifier, I repeat myself, is a blazer. I have been wearing them since I was a teenager long long ago and been faithful to them even when they were fashion-ostrazised. I seem to have a thing for blue blazers too. I have chosen a denim Balmain because this is a style I have worn for a long time (have kept two in denim for my new non corporate life) and a Victoria Beckham that I love because it just fits and makes me feel so confortable. I have always like to wear blazers with tees, and also print tees, so one of my favs also in the pic.
> 
> Then there is leather pants. I wore them in the 80s and 90s and jumped on the wagon I soon as I could when they (finally!) came back. I got a pair of black Helmut Langs in 2007 that have to be one of the best investments ever. I now have leather pants in several colors, mostly HL.
> 
> For bags, I feel clutches and shoulder bags (often wore as a clutch) are what better represents me, even if my new dog-walking me is looking for crossbodies. I love that moment in the late 60s when fashion became laid back and cool but still stayed formal, dressy and proper. The Constance and similar bags perfectly embody that moment I think. As a clutch, I have chosen the last I’ve got because everyone says is very me, so it belongs here.
> 
> Shoes. I have always loved loafers and in fact I have rescued a couple of Pradas from the 00s that I intend to wear again. I also like Tods but the Gucci Brixton is the perfect loafer for me. As for a classic black pump, that has been such a staple in my life... This one is Isabel Marant.
> 
> I have worn a Rolex everyday since I was 18 and glasses since I was 10. Always dark brown tortoiseshell even when they were so out of trend that opticians would refuse to sell them to me. I am not myself without a pair of those.
> 
> View attachment 4973875


Love your style very similar! i'll share mine soon!


JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   Yes. I was on active duty from 1999 to 2003.


Thank you for your service! I joined the US navy and was on active duty the same year 1999.


----------



## keodi

doni said:


> Thanks, she loves them! The surgery was today and everything went fine.


That's wonderful news!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> i'll share mine soon!
> 
> Thank you for your service! I joined the US navy and was on active duty the same year 1999.



Thank you for your service! Looking forward to seeing your iconic pieces!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am so heartbroken...after waiting 2 weeks for the Hermès Fleurs de Lotus scarf to get here, I find it not only has the tear the seller described, but 3 other ones and frayed lines/weakness in multiple areas of the scarf. I would be afraid to fold, knot or put tension on the scarf for fear of tearing it at the frayed areas. The tears I could fix, but the fraying...there’s too much of it and it can’t be fixed without it looking like Frankenscarf. I put in a claim to return it. And the pink is exactly the right shade of peachy pink for my coloring.
> 
> So very disappointed...I used birthday money for it and considered it a birthday present to me. I hope the seller is not an ass about it.



I'm so sorry. Hope you get a refund without any more problems.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Just for fun... Some old pics.
> 
> View attachment 4973990
> View attachment 4973991
> View attachment 4973992


You look fierce! Would you ever stationed overseas?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> You look fierce! Would you ever stationed overseas?



Thank you!  No. I didn't get to go overseas.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I will look. Hubby doesn't get it. He said why not just get another color.


That's hysterical! Men!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Hooray! Elaine is really back!


What a nice thing to say!


----------



## whateve

Here is a sample of my wardrobe. Almost always jeggings (jeans leggings.) Ugg boots during the winter. I have many pairs in various colors with different styling and embellishments. Several are slim, not like what you usually associate with Uggs. The rest of the year, I wear sneakers, loafers and sandals. Both tees and floaty tops during the summer. Sweaters mostly in the winter. I forgot to picture my favorite dark purple down coat. Bracelets, mostly costume. My bottoms are generally dark or muted basic colors. I have a lot of dark or black tops but also a lot of color. I love blue so there is more blue than anything else. When I wear a colorful top, I'll carry a neutral bag. When I carry my colorful bags, I wear mostly black.



	

		
			
		

		
	
DH never dresses up for anything so I tend to follow suit.


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> A great blouse or blazer are my absolute signature pieces.  I have never meet a blouse or shirt that I didn’t love.   In winter months a great coat is always a staple.  I’m a bit of a clothes horse so I have tons of everything.  Jimmy Choo Anouks are my staple pumps over CL because I can move my toes lol.   My staple jewelry pieces are at least 1 pair of diamond studs and my love bracelets .
> View attachment 4973255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973256
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973257
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973258


I always love seeing pix of your gorgeous shoes, Missie!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am so heartbroken...after waiting 2 weeks for the Hermès Fleurs de Lotus scarf to get here, I find it not only has the tear the seller described, but 3 other ones and frayed lines/weakness in multiple areas of the scarf. I would be afraid to fold, knot or put tension on the scarf for fear of tearing it at the frayed areas. The tears I could fix, but the fraying...there’s too much of it and it can’t be fixed without it looking like Frankenscarf. I put in a claim to return it. And the pink is exactly the right shade of peachy pink for my coloring.
> 
> So very disappointed...I used birthday money for it and considered it a birthday present to me. I hope the seller is not an ass about it.


Yikes! That is maddening. If the seller turns out to be an a$$, and it was on Posh, you can file a claim (I did that once, and got my money back) but of course it would be better if you didn't have to ratchet it up a level.


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> I always love seeing pix of your gorgeous shoes, Missie!


Thanks Elaine,
They miss me lol. I sometimes walk around in a pair so they know I’m still around lol


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Sometimes I switch it out for a wider strap. I do wear it with the one it comes with but I wiggle the strap a bit on the thicker ones to soften it. The sunflower strap was soft right away. The pebbled leather needed a bit of wiggling. I do like the soft fabric straps I bought too.


How can you tell which leather is soft versus which leather is pebbled? They all look pretty much the same to me. Or is it just the luck of the draw? Or… um… the draw of the cow???


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I will look. Hubby doesn't get it. He said why not just get another color.





ElainePG said:


> That's hysterical! Men!!!!



But let them get their heart set on a red car, and then try to tell them 'why not just get another color?' Oh, it's a whole 'nother story.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> But let them get their heart set on a red car, and then try to tell them 'why not just get another color?' Oh, it's a whole 'nother story.


So very very true!!!!!


----------



## missie1

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wish I could wear heels more often, especially if I had your collection! LOVE the colors!!!!


I do miss my shoes


----------



## Hazzelnut

I’m really enjoying seeing everyone’s iconic pieces! I’m so nosey!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s a video with a size comparison between the small Miss Dior and a mini Chanel.



Thank you for sharing that cool comparison video!  To me, the card slots in the Miss Dior make it more functional since I can skip a wallet if needed and that frees up more space.

I'm really enjoying all the lovely iconic pictures shared by you and others.  I think this glimpse into our iconic style pieces is so awesome because we get a picture of the overall style of each one of us.  Such a great idea, @BowieFan1971!


----------



## whateve

For years this has been my favorite bag. I almost forgot about it.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> @More bags was sweet enough to remind me that it is almost time for our...
> 
> *ANNUAL COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE!!  *
> 
> Feb. 7: Red (including burgundy_)_



Oh no! I don’t own any red bags!

...I suppose this means I should GET ONE


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Just for fun... Some old pics.
> 
> View attachment 4973990
> View attachment 4973991
> View attachment 4973992



Nice! Thank you so much for your service!



JenJBS said:


> But let them get their heart set on a red car, and then try to tell them 'why not just get another color?' Oh, it's a whole 'nother story.



Haha so true. For my DH it’s bikes. He’ll scheme about what road bike he wants next for hours on end and show me all these different color options.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> For years this has been my favorite bag. I almost forgot about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974174



What bag is is it? Brand? Style?


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Nice! Thank you so much for your service!
> 
> Haha so true. For my DH it’s bikes. He’ll scheme about what road bike he wants next for hours on end and show me all these different color options.



Thank you. It was an honor to serve. 

Nice! At least bikes are cheaper than cars.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> What bag is is it? Brand? Style?


It's a Coach Dakotah from 2014. They reused the name a year or so later for a completely different style. It was the first style from Stuart Vevers.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> It's a Coach Dakotah from 2014. They reused the name a year or so later for a completely different style. It was the first style from Stuart Vevers.



Thanks you!  I hope to one day know half as much about purses as you do.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Won this in an auction for $12.50 including shipping from Japan. An Etro...even prettier than I imagined! And navy blue background, which is so much better for me than black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972439
> View attachment 4972441


Beautiful colours on your Etro scarf BowieFan.


doni said:


> Ooh...
> 
> My mother was an Etro fan and she had so many Etro scarves that when she passed away that is what I gave her friends and family members as a memento... And then right now, it got a bit chilly so I prepared some tea, took one of those old scarves, came to PF and read this message...
> Mine is also a navy blue background
> 
> View attachment 4972510


What a beautiful story doni.


BowieFan1971 said:


> What are the iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU? That feel like home, a second skin because they are so natural for you? You may have had them a long time, or it may be new.
> 
> I’ll start...my 20+ year old black granny boots. I have had an incarnation of them since high school. Saleya PM...new, but it is so very me. Straight leg jeans...wear them more than anything else. Cardi in tomato soup red...cardis have always been a mainstay for me, but this one is 3/4 sleeve and a great shade of red for me...red is my fave color. Tissot watch...I wore my tank Tissot for over 20 years, this was its replacement. A gift from my DH. And pearl studs...I have a pair of freshwater ones my son gave me 15 years ago I still wear all the time.
> 
> View attachment 4972691


Lovely idea and great choices. Your red cardigan is a beautiful pop of colour and your colours are the same colour scheme as your carpet in the background and your overall home decor. I get the vibe of classic, no-nonsense, warm and friendly. I like the clean lines of your Saleya. There is something wonderful about those special pieces that are our own iconic pieces, like the story of @doni’s mom and her Etro scarves.  


doni said:


> I could have written that last sentence
> 
> These are my current go to healthier options (that do not involve the starches you dislike):
> 
> Soup, soup and more soup. I know this does not count as a proper meal, but with add ons like thinly sliced cured ham (Spanish style) or sliced saussage (German style) they can become one. Or you can accompany them with some nice sourdough or seed bread and cold cuts or smoked fish.
> 
> Talking about cold cuts, one thing I often do is either pork tenderloin or turkey breast baked in a salt crust. This has many pluses: It is dead easy, it is a healthy way to prepare meat (no fats or burning) and you can either eat warm or store for days and slice as needed. It goes well with apple compote (no sugar added) or red cabbage. I also like to store or freeze it in slices in olive oil with some herbs.
> 
> As for fish, I am going for fish papillote. Doesn’t matter what they say, you can cook almost any fish like this. It is super easy, clean and healthy. I like to add shredded fennel or leeks and herbs to the papillote but it is not necessary. Just put salt and your fat of choice and there you go.
> I accompany it with home made mayonnaise (I cannot understand the concept of buying mayonnaise) and seasonal vegetables.
> 
> My fav seasonal vegetables right now are:
> Swiss chard/mangold - cook very quickly in boiled water and then braise in olive oil [and garlic].
> Cabbage family: Brüssel sprouts, cauliflower, broccoli - Give a quick boil and off they go in the oven with olive oil and nutritional yeast on top (love it and it is a great substitute for cheese).
> Savoy cabbage: thinly sliced, slowly braised with some shallots [,garlic and bacon/ham].
> Hokkaido pumpkin - no need to peel: deseed, cut and bake in the oven with olive oil and toasted nigella seeds.
> 
> As for pasta, the healthiest pasta I cook is orecchiette with cime di rapa (collard greens) which is one of my favorite winter veg.
> 
> Sounds like I enjoy cooking, but I HATE having to plan SO many meals for so many people everyday .
> I am now making weekly plans, and despite changes of schedule (we are not a family that can stick to plans) it is working better.


Those are some great ideas. Thanks for taking the time to share them. I love soup.


Jereni said:


> Re: the question from earlier around favorite and least favorite bags.
> 
> My favorite overall probably has to be the Fendi peekaboo. It’s stunning, it feels great in the hand but has a strap that not only looks great dangling but is immensely comfortable on the shoulder, it’s not too big, it’s not too small, it’s got two compartments so I can organize things a bit, it’s a grayish brown so it goes with everything, it’s timeless, etc. Love.
> View attachment 4972980
> 
> 
> My favorite _right now _is... my new Chanel. Wasn’t planning on this, but came across it and fell hard. I’ve wanted a bag in this kind of coral-ish pink colorway for awhile.
> View attachment 4972997
> 
> 
> Kitteh likes it too.
> View attachment 4972998
> 
> 
> My least favorite bag is also the least expensive so there’s bag snobbery for you, ha! I bought this one summer when the circle bag craze was high and figured $22 on a bag was ok to spend to enjoy a trend. And now I just want something nicer, naturally.
> View attachment 4973003


Great choices, they are all gorgeous bags. I especially love your Peekaboo. Pretty colour on your new Chanel, perfect for Spring and year round.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Iconic pieces that scream me...
> 
> Black pants - 4 days out of 5 I wear black pants to work.
> Black, almond toed, platform high heels - for the last several years over 95% of the time I'm in a dress, I'm in this style.
> Velour sweatshirts - so cozy and soft!
> USMC necklace - Once a Marine, always a Marine.
> Purple Balenciaga sunglasses.
> Rose gold Guess sunglasses.
> Satty clogs by Mephisto. I discovered them last summer and about lived in them the rest of the summer, and plan to do so the next several summers. So comfortable!
> 
> View attachment 4973132
> View attachment 4973133
> View attachment 4973134
> View attachment 4973135
> View attachment 4973137


I like both pairs of sunglasses, the shapes and colours.


missie1 said:


> A great blouse or blazer are my absolute signature pieces.  I have never meet a blouse or shirt that I didn’t love.   In winter months a great coat is always a staple.  I’m a bit of a clothes horse so I have tons of everything.  Jimmy Choo Anouks are my staple pumps over CL because I can move my toes lol.   My staple jewelry pieces are at least 1 pair of diamond studs and my love bracelets .
> View attachment 4973255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973256
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973257
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973258


I love how colourful your wardrobe is and your shoes, all of them.  


Hazzelnut said:


> I think it’s fair to say my iconic pieces are black, black and more black!
> 
> Also looking at this photo has made me realise how little clothes I have! Probably because I only wear black jeans and T-shirt’s and there’s only so many you can have of that!
> 
> Thought I’d also share my favourite and least favourite bag!
> 
> Favourite would either be my Chanel Jumbo or my Marc Jacobs galaxy bag. I saw it in the window in New York and stood outside the store for 45 minutes waiting for it to open so I could buy it before I had to go to the airport. It makes me so happy to look at and works with every outfit and occasion!
> 
> Least favourite is my Gucci Soho Disco which is super practical, but just meh.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973298


Beautiful bag closet and streamlined wardrobe. It looks like a well curated boutique.  I like your story about the Galaxy bag. What a lovely memento of your trip. Boo hoo for the Soho Disco. Yours is crying in the corner, alongside my twin to your bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you for sharing that cool comparison video!  To me, the card slots in the Miss Dior make it more functional since I can skip a wallet if needed and that frees up more space.
> 
> I'm really enjoying all the lovely iconic pictures shared by you and others.  I think this glimpse into our iconic style pieces is so awesome because we get a picture of the overall style of each one of us.  Such a great idea, @BowieFan1971!



Thank-you! 
I have an older version of the Miss Dior that does not have the zipped inside compartment. It has the card slots in the back, though and they work very well. You can certainly replace a wallet by using them. Without a wallet inside the bag offers plenty of room. The chain strap is very solid and certainly fit to cope with the bag fully loaded up. 
To me it´s a cute bag to run errands. It would be lovely for going out, too- but that´s something I can´t even remember having done for ages...


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> For me - it would be a no. I had a straw bag and found it snagged on too many things.
> 
> zomg - those shoes!!
> How fabulous!
> 
> I am terribly jealous at how neat and clean this is - wow!
> 
> I'm loving the closet photos!
> 
> I'm still not sure what I would say was iconic in my 'style'. Maybe my scarves, I do wear one almost everyday.
> Two years ago, I decided to stop buying 'work' clothes - no more dress pants or skirts that were dressy - though I did buy a fab Burberry kilt last year... I wear dark or colored skinny jeans or leggings, silk blouses and/or sweaters (pullover or cardigan), loafers or ankle boots, and a scarf in the cool months; shorts, fun skirts, sleeveless dresses, tees or blouses (long, short or sleeveless), cardigans, and sandals or tennis shoes in the warmer months - and still wear scarves.
> I don't wear much jewelry. Earrings always, my wedding rings if we go somewhere (they are both channel set diamonds so they are not elevated much above my hand), a watch, sometimes a bracelet. I do like bracelets a lot and have several.
> Today I'm making a run to the doctor's office, the post office and the bank; wearing black skinny jeans, a burgundy wool sweater (cute button detail down the back), black loafers, a scarf, rough cut garnet earrings, Apple Hermes watch, and a black puffer coat - pretty much my uniform!


I love your descriptions and today’s outfit. Your scarf selfies always make me imagine you as polished, fun and well put together with a coordinating scarf.  


cowgirlsboots said:


> Looking at myself right now, I know why I struggled to answer this question. Since being in lockdown nothing I wear on a daily basis is actually me. I´ve been living in sweatpants and huge hoodies- both items I did not own before and only bought for myself after my daughters gave me some hand-me-downs which turned out to be warm and comfy and not to look too sloppy-  for months.
> There´s no challenge to dress properly...
> 
> But what does scream me?
> # black! Black tops with skinny jeans, black stretchy dresses with nice figure friendly draping.
> # vintage black crepe dresses from the 40ies and early 50ies
> # vintage coats- grandma´s good old wool Sunday best, 70ies Shearling, pony fur, fur coats from 40ies to 70ies ... I love them all
> # floral (preferrably on a black base) 70ies maxi dresses for the warmer months
> # cowgirl boots from the 80ies
> # a fringed black biker leather jacket
> # heels
> # dark red nails- never fancy, only painted...
> 
> Here are some photos from previous years that show me, absolutely me...
> 
> View attachment 4973757
> View attachment 4973762
> View attachment 4973765
> View attachment 4973771
> 
> 
> Chosing from the items I recently bought I´d say the YSL coat and the New Lock bags are totally me and felt like good old friends as soon as I had unwrapped them.
> 
> View attachment 4973778
> View attachment 4973784
> 
> 
> In terms of jewellery: the items I wear 24/7 are totally me:
> Square vintage amber ear-rings set in silver, a big (and very chipped) vintage amber ring, a long silver necklace with a horseshoe pendant and a shorter silver chain with an uncut chunk of amber as a pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4973783
> View attachment 4973788


Your photos and storytelling solidify my mental image of you as a glamourous, vintage bombshell. I love the vintage coats, fur trims and stoles. You portray a strong fashion confidence and don’t mess with me attitude cowgirlsboots. The Dior New Locks and YSL coat totally fit. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I am so heartbroken...after waiting 2 weeks for the Hermès Fleurs de Lotus scarf to get here, I find it not only has the tear the seller described, but 3 other ones and frayed lines/weakness in multiple areas of the scarf. I would be afraid to fold, knot or put tension on the scarf for fear of tearing it at the frayed areas. The tears I could fix, but the fraying...there’s too much of it and it can’t be fixed without it looking like Frankenscarf. I put in a claim to return it. And the pink is exactly the right shade of peachy pink for my coloring.
> 
> So very disappointed...I used birthday money for it and considered it a birthday present to me. I hope the seller is not an ass about it.


I am sorry for the huge disappointment BowieFan. I hope the situation can be resolved quickly.


doni said:


> Loving all this closet porn (can I say that) and the question from on @BowieFan1971 on “iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU”.
> I have been sorting out the closet this week, and going through old stuff in the cellar. Hoping to finish this week. Perhaps too hastily I have chosen the following (to think about this is so much fun):
> 
> In terms of clothes my personal signifier, I repeat myself, is a blazer. I have been wearing them since I was a teenager long long ago and been faithful to them even when they were fashion-ostrazised. I seem to have a thing for blue blazers too. I have chosen a denim Balmain because this is a style I have worn for a long time (have kept two in denim for my new non corporate life) and a Victoria Beckham that I love because it just fits and makes me feel so confortable. I have always like to wear blazers with tees, and also print tees, so one of my favs also in the pic.
> 
> Then there is leather pants. I wore them in the 80s and 90s and jumped on the wagon I soon as I could when they (finally!) came back. I got a pair of black Helmut Langs in 2007 that have to be one of the best investments ever. I now have leather pants in several colors, mostly HL.
> 
> For bags, I feel clutches and shoulder bags (often wore as a clutch) are what better represents me, even if my new dog-walking me is looking for crossbodies. I love that moment in the late 60s when fashion became laid back and cool but still stayed formal, dressy and proper. The Constance and similar bags perfectly embody that moment I think. As a clutch, I have chosen the last I’ve got because everyone says is very me, so it belongs here.
> 
> Shoes. I have always loved loafers and in fact I have rescued a couple of Pradas from the 00s that I intend to wear again. I also like Tods but the Gucci Brixton is the perfect loafer for me. As for a classic black pump, that has been such a staple in my life... This one is Isabel Marant.
> 
> I have worn a Rolex everyday since I was 18 and glasses since I was 10. Always dark brown tortoiseshell even when they were so out of trend that opticians would refuse to sell them to me. I am not myself without a pair of those.
> 
> View attachment 4973875


This is like a spread in a fashion magazine doni. I love the individual items you’ve shared and how you’ve put everything together. My impression of you is creative, incredibly fashionable and discerning eye for curating the best pieces that work for you. This is a lady who does not settle and surrounds herself with beautiful things that are “so her.” Very cool girl chic. The Faco Clutch is stunning. 


ElainePG said:


> Oh, dear. I'm so sorry. That's a hard loss. And especially difficult in this time of distance. I'm glad you were able to be there vistually, but of course it's not the same.


Thank you for your kind words Elaine.

@JenJBS @keodi I admire your service to your country.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Oh, my… just LOOK at that Portland Leather Goods lineup!
> 
> I must tell you: I sent a note to the company, because I'd love to get one of these mini totes for myself as a post-surgery present after I've completed physical therapy in early May, but I just KNOW my physical therapist is going to ask me how much it weighs! And that info wasn't available on their website. There is, however, a "contact us" link, so I wrote, told them I was recuperating from spine surgery, and would they please tell me the weight of the bag. Their reply was so lovely I wanted to share it in full:
> 
> _Thanks for reaching out, and how exciting that you might have a PLG tote in your future! The weight of each bag ultimately varies depending on the thickness of the leather - each hide is unique! The approximate weight of the Mini Crossbody tote is 1lb 2oz, and then just keep in mind there is some wiggle room for the variation. I hope this helps, and please reach back out if you have any other questions. We wish you a speedy recovery!_
> 
> Wasn't that nice of them? You'd better believe I'll be ordering one! Now my only question is the color. It will be a fun thing to think about as I'm working out in the PT room. Motivation!


What amazing customer service!


ElainePG said:


> How can you tell which leather is soft versus which leather is pebbled? They all look pretty much the same to me. Or is it just the luck of the draw? Or… um… the draw of the cow???


 When I kiss my 10 year old DS good night, I would definitely say he is smooth. Eeek - does that make me pebbled?!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Here is a sample of my wardrobe. Almost always jeggings (jeans leggings.) Ugg boots during the winter. I have many pairs in various colors with different styling and embellishments. Several are slim, not like what you usually associate with Uggs. The rest of the year, I wear sneakers, loafers and sandals. Both tees and floaty tops during the summer. Sweaters mostly in the winter. I forgot to picture my favorite dark purple down coat. Bracelets, mostly costume. My bottoms are generally dark or muted basic colors. I have a lot of dark or black tops but also a lot of color. I love blue so there is more blue than anything else. When I wear a colorful top, I'll carry a neutral bag. When I carry my colorful bags, I wear mostly black.
> 
> View attachment 4974018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH never dresses up for anything so I tend to follow suit.


I love jeggings and sweaters, too, whateve. I admire your use of colours and patterns. You do colours and neutrals well. You have wonderful colours in your bag collection and the best leathers. Your bracelets are pretty!


Hazzelnut said:


> I’m really enjoying seeing everyone’s iconic pieces! I’m so nosey!!


+1


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you for sharing that cool comparison video!  To me, the card slots in the Miss Dior make it more functional since I can skip a wallet if needed and that frees up more space.
> 
> I'm really enjoying all the lovely iconic pictures shared by you and others. *I think this glimpse into our iconic style pieces is so awesome because we get a picture of the overall style of each one of us.  Such a great idea, @BowieFan1971!*


 Agreed, it really puts our bags into a broader context!


whateve said:


> For years this has been my favorite bag. I almost forgot about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974174


Cool and edgy - black leather and chains. Check out the neat details on your leaf charm, too. I like it!  


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> I have an older version of the Miss Dior that does not have the zipped inside compartment. It has the card slots in the back, though and they work very well. You can certainly replace a wallet by using them. Without a wallet inside the bag offers plenty of room. The chain strap is very solid and certainly fit to cope with the bag fully loaded up.
> To me it´s a cute bag to run errands. It would be lovely for going out, too- but that´s something I can´t even remember having done for ages...
> 
> View attachment 4974385
> View attachment 4974386
> View attachment 4974387


I love this bag! You really slay me with all of your amazing acquisitions!


----------



## missie1

Hazzelnut said:


> I think it’s fair to say my iconic pieces are black, black and more black!
> 
> Also looking at this photo has made me realise how little clothes I have! Probably because I only wear black jeans and T-shirt’s and there’s only so many you can have of that!
> 
> Thought I’d also share my favourite and least favourite bag!
> 
> Favourite would either be my Chanel Jumbo or my Marc Jacobs galaxy bag. I saw it in the window in New York and stood outside the store for 45 minutes waiting for it to open so I could buy it before I had to go to the airport. It makes me so happy to look at and works with every outfit and occasion!
> 
> Least favourite is my Gucci Soho Disco which is super practical, but just meh.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973298


Love how your bags are displayed.   Your closet looks so streamlined


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## missie1

whateve said:


> Here is a sample of my wardrobe. Almost always jeggings (jeans leggings.) Ugg boots during the winter. I have many pairs in various colors with different styling and embellishments. Several are slim, not like what you usually associate with Uggs. The rest of the year, I wear sneakers, loafers and sandals. Both tees and floaty tops during the summer. Sweaters mostly in the winter. I forgot to picture my favorite dark purple down coat. Bracelets, mostly costume. My bottoms are generally dark or muted basic colors. I have a lot of dark or black tops but also a lot of color. I love blue so there is more blue than anything else. When I wear a colorful top, I'll carry a neutral bag. When I carry my colorful bags, I wear mostly black.
> 
> View attachment 4974018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH never dresses up for anything so I tend to follow suit.


I love Ugg’s they are such an easy staple


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> How can you tell which leather is soft versus which leather is pebbled? They all look pretty much the same to me. Or is it just the luck of the draw? Or… um… the draw of the cow???


Very smooth leathers like sunflower, bluebell ,cranberry ,and papaya are super soft. Merlot ,deep water, green and grey are  kind of ike nubuck, still soft but thicker leather and nutmeg, oxblood and cold brew are pebbled leather . I wear all of them equally but in summer it took a couple of days with nutmeg on my bare skin. I also had a lot in it the day it bugged me a bit . So I just switched to hand carry for a little bit that day. Now I have various wider straps that are crazy light and comfy to change up the look. SoReto makes gorgeous straps but you can find straps on amazon or etsy too. I like SoReto because she has a facebook group and owns almost every color PLG bag so she will lay her straps on the color bag of your choice to help you get a  great match . She does it with other bags too.


----------



## jblended

It's lovely seeing everyone's unique style!  Thanks to all of you for posting as it's been lovely to get to know more of people's personalities via this exercise.

Mini update: it seems my low mood overall is affecting the way I look at bags and I just turned down another brilliant offer. 
My SA had offered me a glam slam camera bag at a crazy discount because it is old season and they cannot find its chain strap. I seriously considered it because:it is my ideal bag size, in a colour and finish I do not own, I already have other bag straps I can use with it, and it is the cheapest I will ever find it.
Oh, oh, it would also be an upgrade on the brands I already own (purely in terms of brand recognition as 'premier' but I have no idea on the actual quality of their bags, nor how they wear over time).

But,  I have just turned it down. She has another customer who offered to pay 20% more for it and I told her to sell it to them. She'll get a better commission from the sale, which is important as she's about to lose her job when the boutique closes in a few weeks' time. Meanwhile, I have plenty of WOCs and camera bags that I adore so I don't need yet another camera bag, even if it is an upgrade on some of mine.
I may never get this bag at this insane price again but, perhaps when I am ready to add it to my collection one day, I will be able to afford it at full price. Okay, okay, that's highly unlikely , but I'm okay with missing this opportunity. I'd rather the other customer gets to enjoy it, especially if they're willing to pay more for the privilege. I guess we're all winning this way.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> But let them get their heart set on a red car, and then try to tell them 'why not just get another color?' Oh, it's a whole 'nother story.


So true!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> It's lovely seeing everyone's unique style!  Thanks to all of you for posting as it's been lovely to get to know more of people's personalities via this exercise.
> 
> Mini update: it seems my low mood overall is affecting the way I look at bags and I just turned down another brilliant offer.
> My SA had offered me a glam slam camera bag at a crazy discount because it is old season and they cannot find its chain strap. I seriously considered it because:it is my ideal bag size, in a colour and finish I do not own, I already have other bag straps I can use with it, and it is the cheapest I will ever find it.
> Oh, oh, it would also be an upgrade on the brands I already own (purely in terms of brand recognition as 'premier' but I have no idea on the actual quality of their bags, nor how they wear over time).
> 
> But,  I have just turned it down. She has another customer who offered to pay 20% more for it and I told her to sell it to them. She'll get a better commission from the sale, which is important as she's about to lose her job when the boutique closes in a few weeks' time. Meanwhile, I have plenty of WOCs and camera bags that I adore so I don't need yet another camera bag, even if it is an upgrade on some of mine.
> I may never get this bag at this insane price again but, perhaps when I am ready to add it to my collection one day, I will be able to afford it at full price. Okay, okay, that's highly unlikely , but I'm okay with missing this opportunity. I'd rather the other customer gets to enjoy it, especially if they're willing to pay more for the privilege. I guess we're all winning this way.


I suspect you'll never get it. There was a reason you turned it down. I had an opportunity to get a new Gucci Disco for $800, shipped, no tax, last March. I couldn't bring myself to do it. I must not have been sold on it or I would have jumped on it. I had been talking about getting this bag for over a year.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I suspect you'll never get it. There was a reason you turned it down. I had an opportunity to get a new Gucci Disco for $800, shipped, no tax, last March. I couldn't bring myself to do it. I must not have been sold on it or I would have jumped on it. I had been talking about getting this bag for over a year.


Thanks for posting this! I think you're right.  There must be something about it that isn't right for me but I can't quite put my finger on what. I've turned down a lot of gorgeous bags this past month and still feel totally sated by my collection, so I can't complain. 

Also, I much prefer your Jes to the Disco.


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> It's lovely seeing everyone's unique style!  Thanks to all of you for posting as it's been lovely to get to know more of people's personalities via this exercise.
> 
> Mini update: it seems my low mood overall is affecting the way I look at bags and I just turned down another brilliant offer.
> My SA had offered me a glam slam camera bag at a crazy discount because it is old season and they cannot find its chain strap. I seriously considered it because:it is my ideal bag size, in a colour and finish I do not own, I already have other bag straps I can use with it, and it is the cheapest I will ever find it.
> Oh, oh, it would also be an upgrade on the brands I already own (purely in terms of brand recognition as 'premier' but I have no idea on the actual quality of their bags, nor how they wear over time).
> 
> But,  I have just turned it down. She has another customer who offered to pay 20% more for it and I told her to sell it to them. She'll get a better commission from the sale, which is important as she's about to lose her job when the boutique closes in a few weeks' time. Meanwhile, I have plenty of WOCs and camera bags that I adore so I don't need yet another camera bag, even if it is an upgrade on some of mine.
> I may never get this bag at this insane price again but, perhaps when I am ready to add it to my collection one day, I will be able to afford it at full price. Okay, okay, that's highly unlikely , but I'm okay with missing this opportunity. I'd rather the other customer gets to enjoy it, especially if they're willing to pay more for the privilege. I guess we're all winning this way.



I continue to be really impressed by your willpower. But agreed, when we turn things down or think again and return something, it is usually because the bag isn’t quite right. I bought a D&G bag earlier this month and just hemmed and hawed over it before deciding it was too similar to another bag I have and returning it. When I returned it, there was this huge feeling of relief so I now know it was the right call.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Well, Poshmark approved the return and I am dropping it at the post office this morning. I hate to have to do it. I looked last night for a replacement Hermès 90 after adding money from a “thank you” someone paid me to help them with something. Nope... nothing that made me feel like I was doing anything other than settle, or that had colors I already have in other scarves. My DH asked how much a new one was, so I looked and was surprised to see new 90s at $420. Wow! I thought it would be more based on resale prices. So I will not buy anything now and put the money aside and add to it. If I see one preloved under $300, I will buy, but if I don’t, I will wait and buy a new one at the store. I know that it won’t be a big deal sale to the SA and she/he will probably treat me like dirt, but maybe the magic of the whole experience and a pristine scarf is worth it. I could not afford to go in anywhere else, like LV, and buy anything more than a tiny SLG for that money, so this may be my only “boutique” experience. Plus I saw some GORGEOUS scarfs on their website! And even in the smaller sizes, with an even better price tag worth considering.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Those pics with the fur stole... So great, and so you!


Aww, thanks! The fur stole has been part of my life for 30 years. His name is Hugo and I consider him a family member.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Your photos and storytelling solidify my mental image of you as a glamourous, vintage bombshell. I love the vintage coats, fur trims and stoles. You portray a strong fashion confidence and don’t mess with me attitude cowgirlsboots. The Dior New Locks and YSL coat totally fit.


Thank-you @More bags ! I fear when I get up in the morning I always still am the insecure overweight little girl, but as soon as I step into my me-clothes it´s like stepping through the mirror and I feel powerful within myself. It´s a bit like Ugly Betty saying her mantra:  You are an attractive, intelligent, confident businesswoman. 
Looking back I´ve had a tendency to dress creatively (to put it mildly) since my teen years and have learned to stand up for my personal sense of "fashion". Where I live I usually get raised eyebrows. In Paris or the UK people´s reactions are totally different, very empowering.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> It's lovely seeing everyone's unique style!  Thanks to all of you for posting as it's been lovely to get to know more of people's personalities via this exercise.
> 
> Mini update: it seems my low mood overall is affecting the way I look at bags and I just turned down another brilliant offer.
> My SA had offered me a glam slam camera bag at a crazy discount because it is old season and they cannot find its chain strap. I seriously considered it because:it is my ideal bag size, in a colour and finish I do not own, I already have other bag straps I can use with it, and it is the cheapest I will ever find it.
> Oh, oh, it would also be an upgrade on the brands I already own (purely in terms of brand recognition as 'premier' but I have no idea on the actual quality of their bags, nor how they wear over time).
> 
> But,  I have just turned it down. She has another customer who offered to pay 20% more for it and I told her to sell it to them. She'll get a better commission from the sale, which is important as she's about to lose her job when the boutique closes in a few weeks' time. Meanwhile, I have plenty of WOCs and camera bags that I adore so I don't need yet another camera bag, even if it is an upgrade on some of mine.
> I may never get this bag at this insane price again but, perhaps when I am ready to add it to my collection one day, I will be able to afford it at full price. Okay, okay, that's highly unlikely , but I'm okay with missing this opportunity. I'd rather the other customer gets to enjoy it, especially if they're willing to pay more for the privilege. I guess we're all winning this way.



First I admire your thoughtfulness! Both the new buyer and the SA receiving a higher commission willbe very happy!

And second I sense you made the right decision. Reading your words: "it would also be an upgrade on the brands I already own (purely in terms of brand recognition as 'premier'", makes the alarm bells ring. So it is a nice bag, but not love at first sight, not a necessity within your well thought through purist wardrobe, but rather this dangerous collector´s motivation to own premiere designer and cover them all. 

I´ve stepped into this trap often enough to bow to you in admiration for turning the opportunity down! 

Hope you are feeling halfway ok and your Mum is all right!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, Poshmark approved the return and I am dropping it at the post office this morning. I hate to have to do it. I looked last night for a replacement Hermès 90 after adding money from a “thank you” someone paid me to help them with something. Nope... nothing that made me feel like I was doing anything other than settle, or that had colors I already have in other scarves. My DH asked how much a new one was, so I looked and was surprised to see new 90s at $420. Wow! I thought it would be more based on resale prices. So I will not buy anything now and put the money aside and add to it. If I see one preloved under $300, I will buy, but if I don’t, I will wait and buy a new one at the store. I know that it won’t be a big deal sale to the SA and she/he will probably treat me like dirt, but maybe the magic of the whole experience and a pristine scarf is worth it. I could not afford to go in anywhere else, like LV, and buy anything more than a tiny SLG for that money, so this may be my only “boutique” experience. Plus I saw some GORGEOUS scarfs on their website! And even in the smaller sizes, with an even better price tag worth considering.



I´m really glad you can return the offensive scarf and will have your money back! 
And I like your approach of not settling for any random quick pre-loved replacement right now. 
Saving for a while and then going for brand new plus the store experience sounds likea very good idea. But please be careful not to settle only for the store experience. Finding a brand new scarf you really love within your price range and getting it from the store sounds like a great plan!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

This is a random aside but if you guys remember I ordered off a bunch of "personalized gifts" online stores and can report a comparison review.

*Desmond & Dempsey* : I've ordered three times. I'm officially hooked... and love the monogramed pocket on the pyjamas.

*Barrington Gifts *personalized bags and SLGs : expensive for nylon pieces with leather trim.... but you absolutely get what you pay for with beyond excellent quality if the nylon/leather combo floats your boat. I've ordered three times so obviously I am a fan and have successfully used a 15% off promo code I hunted online for.

*Marleylilly*: hit & miss with quality. Prices are cheap but (mostly) you get what you pay for. Exception: my monogrammed box clutch in a Grey marbled acrylic with gold chain strap and gold monograming. That is actually a quality piece at a very affordable price.

*Mark and Graham* : as a sister store of Crate & Barrel and Pottery Barn, quality level is similarly, reliably upscale --less 'easily affordable', yet not exorbitantly priced.
My herringbone Turkish peshtemal throw blanket is lovely, but then  a hundred dollar throw blanket _should_ be amazing. My leather receipts zippered pouch with my initials foil embossed is quite elegant and it was just $39. By the way, I found a 20% off + Free shipping code if anyone wants it. I'm now waiting on monogramed quilted nylon pieces: weekender travel duffle + an everyday large tote with Crossbody strap. They look a lot like mz Wallace metro bags but way more affordable ($120 & $90, respectively). So I'll let yall know how they are in case any of you like those smooshy, weightless, quilted nylon bags for gym, travel, whatever! I've never tried them before. My next order will be monogramed bamboo striped pyjamas and  handpainted straw beach bag. I think I'm a fan.

*Jujube* duffle bags and zippered pouches/crossbodys/wristlets: I have the starlet and am waiting on the super star. The starlet is awesome as a super lightweightpackable gym bag, pool/beach bag or car organization station bag and I  love that it's waterproof and can be machine washed and is germ-resistant...but should come with a Crossbody strap standard. It would be good to send your kid to a sleepover with it because you could fit a sleeping bag and pillow and clothes in it and then when the kid comes home you can launder the bedding and throw the bag into the cycle with it, just to be extra safe for hygiene health. I also got it NWT on eBay for $30. A steal! Truly well made, feature-rich duffle bags. The pouches are way more than you pay for with high quality details like anit-microbial surfaces and the ability to throw them in the wash on hot.

*Kids Travel Zone* : shocking price Quality(&customizability) ratio! They are delivering really well made, durable (seeming, yet to be tested) backpacks, duffels, and luggage with outstanding embroidered images and names/initials. If you have a kid in your life to shop for, this is a big score. I also like the car organization backseat kids' station with carry strap that then doubles as a portable Cooler! It will be really handy with kids.


----------



## jblended

Jereni said:


> I continue to be really impressed by your willpower. But agreed, when we turn things down or think again and return something, it is usually because the bag isn’t quite right. I bought a D&G bag earlier this month and just hemmed and hawed over it before deciding it was too similar to another bag I have and returning it. When I returned it, there was this huge feeling of relief so I now know it was the right call.


Thanks but there's nothing impressive about it at all! It's all pandemic-driven madness. I bought several bags last year as a way to cheer myself up because I was overwhelmed by illness. This year, I am even more overwhelmed but know in my gut that bags aren't the solution, so I'm saying no to everything. I'm being swayed one way or the other by the circumstances, so I cannot be proud of my resolve. Does that make any sense? Probably not! 

You're right! I felt a huge sense of relief after I made the decision to let the other buyer have it. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, Poshmark approved the return and I am dropping it at the post office this morning. I hate to have to do it. I looked last night for a replacement Hermès 90 after adding money from a “thank you” someone paid me to help them with something. Nope... nothing that made me feel like I was doing anything other than settle, or that had colors I already have in other scarves. My DH asked how much a new one was, so I looked and was surprised to see new 90s at $420. Wow! I thought it would be more based on resale prices. So I will not buy anything now and put the money aside and add to it. If I see one preloved under $300, I will buy, but if I don’t, I will wait and buy a new one at the store. *I know that it won’t be a big deal sale to the SA and she/he will probably treat me like dirt, but maybe the magic of the whole experience and a pristine scarf is worth it.* I could not afford to go in anywhere else, like LV, and buy anything more than a tiny SLG for that money, so this may be my only “boutique” experience. Plus I saw some GORGEOUS scarfs on their website! And even in the smaller sizes, with an even better price tag worth considering.


I love the way you're approaching this whole situation. 
As much as I love going the preloved route, sometimes it is nice to have a boutique experience- especially if the prices are within reach. 
And you never know, the SA might be the friendliest and most accommodating one you've ever met! They're not all after big ticket sales; some of them really do enjoy their jobs and love dealing with customers, no matter how small the sale.



cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thanks! The fur stole has been part of my life for 30 years. His name is Hugo and I consider him a family member.


Awww, you named him!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @More bags ! I fear when I get up in the morning I always still am the insecure overweight little girl, but as soon as I step into my me-clothes it´s like stepping through the mirror and I feel powerful within myself. It´s a bit like Ugly Betty saying her mantra:  You are an attractive, intelligent, confident businesswoman.
> Looking back I´ve had a tendency to dress creatively (to put it mildly) since my teen years and have learned to stand up for my personal sense of "fashion". Where I live I usually get raised eyebrows. In Paris or the UK people´s reactions are totally different, very empowering.


What do others know?! You have to be yourself and write your own story!
You're so wonderfully cool and stylish! You're uniquely you and I adore that. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> First I admire your thoughtfulness! Both the new buyer and the SA receiving a higher commission willbe very happy!
> 
> And second I sense you made the right decision. Reading your words: "it would also be an upgrade on the brands I already own (purely in terms of brand recognition as 'premier'", makes the alarm bells ring. So it is a nice bag, but not love at first sight, not a necessity within your well thought through purist wardrobe, but rather this dangerous collector´s motivation to own premiere designer and cover them all.
> 
> I´ve stepped into this trap often enough to bow to you in admiration for turning the opportunity down!
> 
> Hope you are feeling halfway ok and your Mum is all right!


Oh, I phrased myself badly once again. Sorry! I was referring to @papertiger's comment that we should only add to our collections an item that would be considered an upgrade (She said it somewhere at the start of the thread, though I'm butchering her sage advice with my shoddy memory! lol!). When I couldn't decide whether to accept the offer, I applied her rule and figured since my collection is mostly oddball custom made bags, a 'premier' designer bag would be an upgrade so this would be a wise purchase. However, now I'm thinking my unique oddballs make me happier than any premier bag could.

I think I was tempted by the glam slam's soft, squishy feel rather than the bag itself! I should just cuddle my cats for free! 

Mum has shown no signs or symptoms of covid so far (I am still an utter mess worrying about her). She will do her test tomorrow, so fingers crossed everything will be ok. I will post an update when we find out. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> I have an older version of the Miss Dior that does not have the zipped inside compartment. It has the card slots in the back, though and they work very well. You can certainly replace a wallet by using them. Without a wallet inside the bag offers plenty of room. The chain strap is very solid and certainly fit to cope with the bag fully loaded up.
> To me it´s a cute bag to run errands. It would be lovely for going out, too- but that´s something I can´t even remember having done for ages...
> 
> View attachment 4974385
> View attachment 4974386
> View attachment 4974387


Yes, they made two versions of this one.  Mine has five card slots I think, and the little zip compartment in front for bills or coins.  Your leopard bag is so cute -- perfect in that size and looks great on you.  Also wanted to say your red cow girl boots from the other picture are sharp, and the picture with the fur stole is so glamorous!

@doni, I share your love for blazers and your denim blazer is stunning as are all your iconic pieces!  Speaking of blazers, I am going to spend some time sorting through mine today.  Seeing the beautifully streamlined wardrobe of @Hazzelnut has provided me some much-needed inspiration.  I have a few cropped blazers (so hard to style) that definitely need to find a new home.



More bags said:


> Boo hoo for the Soho Disco. Yours is crying in the corner, alongside my twin to your bag.


I'm going to add my Marmont camera/shoulder bag to this list of bags crying in the corner.  I have hardly used that bag all of last year.  I love the pink color of mine but I am also thinking that camera bags may not be for me.  I prefer something without the pouch-like shape (I don't know how else to describe this), and also prefer something just a little bit larger.   I looked briefly at the Celine trio crossbody but three sets of zips are a no go for me.  Even with my current single zip bags, I often leave the zip half undone so I can get in and out of the bag quickly.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

T


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> I like both pairs of sunglasses, the shapes and colours.



Thank you!   



More bags said:


> @JenJBS @keodi I admire your service to your country.



Thank you!  It was an honor to serve.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @More bags ! I fear when I get up in the morning I always still am the insecure overweight little girl, but as soon as I step into my me-clothes it´s like stepping through the mirror and I feel powerful within myself. It´s a bit like Ugly Betty saying her mantra:  You are an attractive, intelligent, confident businesswoman.
> Looking back I´ve had a tendency to dress creatively (to put it mildly) since my teen years and have learned to stand up for my personal sense of "fashion". W*here I live I usually get raised eyebrows. In Paris or the UK people´s reactions are totally different, very empowering.*



Totally agree with MoreBags description of you ' a glamourous, vintage bombshell. I love the vintage coats, fur trims and stoles. You portray a strong fashion confidence and don’t mess with me attitude cowgirlsboots. '. 

Great reminder that where we live has a drastically affects the way others respond to our style.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve been successful in “corrupting” my BFF!  Bwa-ha-ha-ha! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
She loved her wallet so much that she-who-shuns-fashion just bought a large navy Lady Dior!!

She’s even talking about how she has to upgrade her wardrobe!!! _which is literally limited to yoga pants, long baggy shirts and two pair of shoes - one winter, one summer _

I’m sooooo happy. She’d fallen into the trap many women do. Taking care of career, husband and sons and forgetting about herself.  For yeeeaaars I’ve been begging her to do for herself but she felt selfish if she did. Which made zero sense to me because it absolutely wasn’t a money issue. But, over time, she’s been in counseling and is dealing with some things.

I’m so happy for her! This isn’t so much about the bag (although it’s gorgeous!!!) as much as it is about her showing love to herself. 

And, though you ladies (is it still just ladies on the thread? Don’t want to be rude to anyone else who’s joined.) know I *despise* shopping, I’m planning a weekend girls shopping trip with her the minute SIP orders are gone!!! This is a happy day!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> It's lovely seeing everyone's unique style!  Thanks to all of you for posting as it's been lovely to get to know more of people's personalities via this exercise.
> 
> Mini update: it seems my low mood overall is affecting the way I look at bags and I just turned down another brilliant offer.
> My SA had offered me a glam slam camera bag at a crazy discount because it is old season and they cannot find its chain strap. I seriously considered it because:it is my ideal bag size, in a colour and finish I do not own, I already have other bag straps I can use with it, and it is the cheapest I will ever find it.
> Oh, oh, it would also be an upgrade on the brands I already own (purely in terms of brand recognition as 'premier' but I have no idea on the actual quality of their bags, nor how they wear over time).
> 
> But,  I have just turned it down. She has another customer who offered to pay 20% more for it and I told her to sell it to them. She'll get a better commission from the sale, which is important as she's about to lose her job when the boutique closes in a few weeks' time. Meanwhile, I have plenty of WOCs and camera bags that I adore so I don't need yet another camera bag, even if it is an upgrade on some of mine.
> I may never get this bag at this insane price again but, perhaps when I am ready to add it to my collection one day, I will be able to afford it at full price. Okay, okay, that's highly unlikely , but I'm okay with missing this opportunity. I'd rather the other customer gets to enjoy it, especially if they're willing to pay more for the privilege. I guess we're all winning this way.



I've also enjoyed getting to see everyone's unique style, and getting to know a bit more about their personalities. 

Hopefully one day you'll get your Glam Slam camera bag, at a reasonable price, and with the beautiful chain strap. You have such a great attitude about this situation! The soft, smooshy nature of the Glam Slam line is what draws me in as well! And the excellent quality. 

Glad things are ok with your mom so far! Hope her test result tomorrow is a Negative.


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been successful in “corrupting” my BFF!  Bwa-ha-ha-ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved her wallet so much that she-who-shuns-fashion just bought a large navy Lady Dior!!
> 
> She’s even talking about how she has to upgrade her wardrobe!!! _which is literally limited to yoga pants, long baggy shirts and two pair of shoes - one winter, one summer _
> 
> I’m sooooo happy. She’d fallen into the trap many women do. Taking care of career, husband and sons and forgetting about herself.  For yeeeaaars I’ve been begging her to do for herself but she felt selfish if she did. Which made zero sense to me because it absolutely wasn’t a money issue.
> 
> But, over time, she’s been in counseling and is dealing with some things. So, I’m so happy for her. This isn’t so much about the bag (although it’s gorgeous!!!) as much as it is about her showing love to herself.
> 
> And, though you ladies (is it still just ladies on the thread? Don’t want to be rude to anyone else who’s joined.) know I *despise* shopping, I’m planning a weekend girls shopping trip with her the minute SIP orders are gone!!! This is a happy day!



Yay!   This is wonderful news!  Yes, not takin care of ourselves is a trap too many women fall into. So great that you are helping your friend out of this trap!


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Beautiful colours on your Etro scarf BowieFan.
> 
> What a beautiful story doni.
> 
> Lovely idea and great choices. Your red cardigan is a beautiful pop of colour and your colours are the same colour scheme as your carpet in the background and your overall home decor. I get the vibe of classic, no-nonsense, warm and friendly. I like the clean lines of your Saleya. There is something wonderful about those special pieces that are our own iconic pieces, like the story of @doni’s mom and her Etro scarves.
> 
> Those are some great ideas. Thanks for taking the time to share them. I love soup.
> 
> Great choices, they are all gorgeous bags. I especially love your Peekaboo. Pretty colour on your new Chanel, perfect for Spring and year round.



Thank you so much! It took me a minute to
Process that assessment of my style and to realize that I have succeeded in truly marrying my style with who I am, because your description of my style is a pretty accurate description of me. I too fell into the trap of letting myself go...3 years ago I was wearing  sloppy secondhand clothes because I was working as a nanny and clothes I had that no longer fit because I gained weight, so everything I put on was either meh or made me feel bad about myself. I was starting to feel bad about myself. I was at the library and saw a copy of Tim Gunn’s Guide to Style. I took it home and POW! Mind blown! I finished that book, took it to heart and never looked back. I take the extra few minutes to create a look/outfit that makes me feel good about myself and have a closet of pieces that get me there. I still buy primarily secondhand, but I buy with purpose and discretion, making sure things “fit”, literally and figuratively. I feel so much better about myself and am so much happier.

And I made an executive decision- I am going to Hermès and buy a petite carre 45. It is a more versatile size for me, is in my price point, and I can still have a special experience for my birthday. Preloved 45s are going for around $150, for $50 I can get a new one and the Ulysses series is stunning! I am going to make an appointment for this week, if I can get one.

Edit- my appointment is for Monday!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you so much! It took me a minute to
> Process that assessment of my style and to realize that I have succeeded in truly marrying my style with who I am, because your description of my style is a pretty accurate description of me. I too fell into the trap of letting myself go...3 years ago I was wearing  sloppy secondhand clothes because I was working as a nanny and clothes I had that no longer fit because I gained weight, so everything I put on was either meh or made me feel bad about myself. I was starting to feel bad about myself. I was at the library and saw a copy of Tim Gunn’s Guide to Style. I took it home and POW! Mind blown! I finished that book, took it to heart and never looked back. I take the extra few minutes to create a look/outfit that makes me feel good about myself and have a closet of pieces that get me there. I still buy primarily secondhand, but I buy with purpose and discretion, making sure things “fit”, literally and figuratively. I feel so much better about myself and am so much happier.
> 
> And I made an executive decision- I am going to Hermès and buyer by a petite carre 45. It is a more versatile size for me, is in my price point, and I can still have a special experience for my birthday. Preloved 45s are going for around $150, for $50 I can get a new one and the Ulysses series is stunning! I am going to make an appointment for this week, if I can get one.



Go for your Carré and enjoy every second of it! I´m so happy for you!


----------



## FizzyWater

momasaurus said:


> Ooooh what color is that trim? And the BV?


They’re both new only to me  so I can’t be sure.  The Trim exactly matches a scarf I know is Gris Perle, though.  The Veneta is kind of a bronze color.  I’m not sure if it started silver and browned, started bright copper and dimmed, or started as a bronze.  I have pictures of both I will try to find!


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, Poshmark approved the return and I am dropping it at the post office this morning. I hate to have to do it.



So glad you are able to do a relatively low-hassle return! Definitely the right call, hold out for something in the condition that you want. Looking forward to seeing the petite carre!



jblended said:


> Thanks but there's nothing impressive about it at all! It's all pandemic-driven madness. I bought several bags last year as a way to cheer myself up because I was overwhelmed by illness. This year, I am even more overwhelmed but know in my gut that bags aren't the solution, so I'm saying no to everything. I'm being swayed one way or the other by the circumstances, so I cannot be proud of my resolve. Does that make any sense? Probably not!
> 
> You're right! I felt a huge sense of relief after I made the decision to let the other buyer have it.
> 
> 
> I love the way you're approaching this whole situation.
> As much as I love going the preloved route, sometimes it is nice to have a boutique experience- especially if the prices are within reach.
> And you never know, the SA might be the friendliest and most accommodating one you've ever met! They're not all after big ticket sales; some of them really do enjoy their jobs and love dealing with customers, no matter how small the sale.
> 
> 
> Awww, you named him!
> 
> What do others know?! You have to be yourself and write your own story!
> You're so wonderfully cool and stylish! You're uniquely you and I adore that.
> 
> 
> Oh, I phrased myself badly once again. Sorry! I was referring to @papertiger's comment that we should only add to our collections an item that would be considered an upgrade (She said it somewhere at the start of the thread, though I'm butchering her sage advice with my shoddy memory! lol!). When I couldn't decide whether to accept the offer, I applied her rule and figured since my collection is mostly oddball custom made bags, a 'premier' designer bag would be an upgrade so this would be a wise purchase. However, now I'm thinking my unique oddballs make me happier than any premier bag could.
> 
> I think I was tempted by the glam slam's soft, squishy feel rather than the bag itself! I should just cuddle my cats for free!
> 
> Mum has shown no signs or symptoms of covid so far (I am still an utter mess worrying about her). She will do her test tomorrow, so fingers crossed everything will be ok. I will post an update when we find out. Thanks for asking.



I still think it shows willpower, and that you’ve learned something along the way!

So glad that your mom is ok so far. Thinking good thoughts for you!



Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm going to add my Marmont camera/shoulder bag to this list of bags crying in the corner.  I have hardly used that bag all of last year.  I love the pink color of mine but I am also thinking that camera bags may not be for me.  I prefer something without the pouch-like shape (I don't know how else to describe this), and also prefer something just a little bit larger.   I looked briefly at the Celine trio crossbody but three sets of zips are a no go for me.  Even with my current single zip bags, I often leave the zip half undone so I can get in and out of the bag quickly.



I love a camera bag in general but I have a Tumi that serves that role and I can absolutely abuse it... there’s a Chanel camera bag that I’ve always wanted but it’s actually on Fashionphile right now and I’m not reaching for my wallet so that tells me something... 

I’m with you on the Celine trio. Lovely leather but having to constantly _open _separate compartments would annoy me. They also tend to look bad after any use at all.


----------



## SakuraSakura

*I had a bit of a fashion revelation: 

Although I enjoy collecting LE Louis Vuitton, I need to purchase pieces that I can wear without obsessively checking them. I may be moving across the country within the next 1.5 years.  I'm worried that something may get misplaced or stolen. If that were to happen I'd be so heart-broken. Does this mean that I'm done collecting limited edition pieces? No way. I'm starting to become even more selective of what enters my collection... for now, that is. There are pieces that I wish to purchase before my funds become quite limited such as the eclipse pochette in gold and a cerises cles (or coin round.)  I'm going to be selling my pink Ikat wallet as that money would be better suited for either a functional piece or money towards my future goals. 

This also leaves me with a question: is there a safe, secure way to move a purse collection? How would I even go about doing that? 

I hope everybody is having a gorgeous, joy-filled weekend! *


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> I love a camera bag in general but I have a Tumi that serves that role and I can absolutely abuse it... there’s a Chanel camera bag that I’ve always wanted but it’s actually on Fashionphile right now and I’m not reaching for my wallet so that tells me something...
> 
> I’m with you on the Celine trio. Lovely leather but having to constantly _open _separate compartments would annoy me. They also tend to look bad after any use at all.


I actually used my camera bag a fair amount in 2019, and think it's a pretty functional bag.  Maybe it's the shape combined with the way it sticks out when I wear it....hard to put my finger on it, but it's not a love for me.  I am still keeping my camera bag, since I only have one and I don't want the hassle of selling.  I just doubt if I would buy another one in the future.

Agree with you about the Celine trio --  the leather is lovely, but I am kind of absent-minded sometimes, and I would likely forget what I put in each compartment and have to keep unzipping separate compartments each time to look for my stuff! Of course, keeping three separate zip compartments semi-unzipped is not an option either.

@jblended, glad to hear your mom is doing well.  Sending positive thoughts your way.

@SakuraSakura, there was a thread in the Handbag Care and Maintenance section recently about moving a handbag collection.  I don't know how to link it, but you might want to check it out.

@BowieFan1971, glad you were able to return the scarf without hassles, and looking forward to seeing your petite carre 45.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> What do others know?! You have to be yourself and write your own story!
> You're so wonderfully cool and stylish! You're uniquely you and I adore that.



Thank you so much! This means a lot to me! 



jblended said:


> Oh, I phrased myself badly once again. Sorry! I was referring to @papertiger's comment that we should only add to our collections an item that would be considered an upgrade (She said it somewhere at the start of the thread, though I'm butchering her sage advice with my shoddy memory! lol!). When I couldn't decide whether to accept the offer, I applied her rule and figured since my collection is mostly oddball custom made bags, a 'premier' designer bag would be an upgrade so this would be a wise purchase. However, now I'm thinking my unique oddballs make me happier than any premier bag could.
> 
> I think I was tempted by the glam slam's soft, squishy feel rather than the bag itself! I should just cuddle my cats for free!
> 
> Mum has shown no signs or symptoms of covid so far (I am still an utter mess worrying about her). She will do her test tomorrow, so fingers crossed everything will be ok. I will post an update when we find out. Thanks for asking.



Oh, I hear you! Upgrading! This is always present on my mind, too. Don´t go back, go ahead! But upgrading does not  have to mean premier designer- in your case I think it would rather mean upgrading to true love. This one wasn´t right for you and I love what you say about cuddling your cat for free. 
Still it´s amirable you realized it was wrong and passed on it in spite of a great offer! 

It´s already tomorrow. Not long until your Mum will have her test. I´m thinking of you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Edit- my appointment is for Monday!



Great! Enjoy!


----------



## 880

momasaurus said:


> Your new bag rules are admirable (if harsh. And I mean HARSH!)
> question/confusion: your toile B35 is also w barenia? Why do you think it won't fetch much: size (I think 35 is ideal size but many don't) or toile vs crinoline? I have toile pieces but not crinoline (which scares me a little). How do they compare as far as sturdiness and cleanability?
> All these things you are trying to resist (barenia or box bargains, B/K rescue projects) - please send me any links!!
> Also - good luck with the new rules. We are here to help!


Ive had a  toile barenia birkin in the past, (sold it bc i felt it was too country ghurka. . .yep, idiotic) but my current one is a toile epsom 35 ghw. Its best feature is its light and wears like iron. 35s are far cheaper now, so if you like the 35 size, there are bargains to be had In all leather. I used to see toile and crinoline combo birkins every summer for about 6K. No more. The crinoline birkin 30 price on the only one i saw recently was 16K. Ouch.
i clean toile with Mr. Clean magic eraser (but am pretty sure this is not the official recommendation. I dont mind living dangerously). Crinoline IMO appears relatively sturdy and resistant to stains (but i only have black crinoline). On my trim and Vespa, the edges have unraveled slightly and frayed which doesnt detract from the function, but certainly doesn’t happen with toile, so I’d say toile is sturdier.  Since i dont overload my bags, i dont think they will get worse.
The crinoline leather combo bags (trims, vespas etc) are usually barenia combos and can be found at Japanese reseller sites for under or around 1K. . However, it seems harder to find crinoline birkins or kellly bags particularly if you want a single color like Nero or etoupe; a size 30; and phw. relatively inexpensive toile combos include examples like this https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-HERMES-Her-Bag-Cabas-MM-Tote-Bag-Ivory-B4453-/114631622806. Of course, everyone has their own comfort level re authentication and due diligence. . . also, a trusted leather professional can opine on whether darkened handles and other issues can be fixed so long as the bag is structurallu sound.
my second and third rescue art bags by @docride.
30B vache liegee, brushed phw (matte metalllic gray with velvety blue green interior
35 Togo, brushed phw (expressionist camo, still in process) @docride is an artist






agree with @cowgirlsboots that upgrading is not necessarily premier designer but rather true love, however, i end up with forever bags that tend to be premier designer and regret impulse bag purchases that are more trendy.

Edit:
@jblended, there are art bag and a rescue bag threads:





__





						Customized bags
					

WOW. Stunning. Truly a work of art!! Thanks.:hugs:




					forum.purseblog.com
				





https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-hermes-bags-photos-stories-thread.1032644/

and i absolutely use all of my bags, including my first @docride rescue HAC (metallic grey, custom scroll HW). Even if nowadays, i wear them with my cheap amazon fleece lined sweats and Birkenstock’s and keep my cc in a zippered pocket.  I started my H collection with  vintage bags due in large part to price considerations. i still adore vintage for sustainability, quality, variety, materials and price. The bonus is the hurdle of the first nick or scratch is a non-issue so you can just wear the bag you love. I love metallics, especially the anthracite dark silver tones, and I wear them like i would a black neutral. Although i never wore doc martens when i was young (I wore Charles Jourdan heels lol) the DM tones everything down, including an H bag. I say I’m finished with art bags for now, but if a well priced exotic came along, i can imagine it as a camoflage bag. I’ve asked my hair colorist if there are ways to create a mixed hue gray black silver and white, but he’s strongly discouraging.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

Jereni said:


> I still think it shows willpower, and that you’ve learned something along the way!
> So glad that your mom is ok so far. Thinking good thoughts for you!





Purses & Perfumes said:


> @jblended, glad to hear your mom is doing well. Sending positive thoughts your way.





cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s already tomorrow. Not long until your Mum will have her test. I´m thinking of you!


Thank you all very much. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> But upgrading does not have to mean premier designer- in your case I think it would rather mean upgrading to true love.


Well said! Thank you. That's exactly how I will be defining upgrading moving forward.



880 said:


> my second and third rescue art bags by @docride.


Exciting! I keep meaning to ask, is there a thread where the final docride works are revealed?
Also, do you use your art bags or do you opt to display them?



SakuraSakura said:


> I hope everybody is having a gorgeous, joy-filled weekend!


Wishing you the same! 

______
My first ever stats 
Bags in - 0
Bags out- 4 (permanently moved out from the departing closet)
SLGs in and out- 0
Non bag challenge- massive flat clear out and declutter. Managed to donate clothing, bedding, and some kitchenware. Also have put aside a lot of books to be donated once the library reopens.

______
Question about the colour week bag showcase; how do you categorize multicoloured bags? I mean, if a bag has a contrasting strap or trim does that make it multicolour?


----------



## travelbliss

Well I made it to the end of January sans a new bag purchase,  and I've carried different ones for the most minor errands.    I'd say that's progress !!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> But upgrading does not  have to mean premier designer- in your case I think it would rather mean upgrading to true love.



I'm with @jblended  - this is how I will define upgrading moving forward. Something I love more, not something that costs more.


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s a video with a size comparison between the small Miss Dior and a mini Chanel.


I’m still sick that the Miss Dior line was discontinued. I have 3 sliding chain models that I loooove carrying.  


SakuraSakura said:


> *I had a bit of a fashion revelation:
> 
> Although I enjoy collecting LE Louis Vuitton, I need to purchase pieces that I can wear without obsessively checking them. I may be moving across the country within the next 1.5 years.  I'm worried that something may get misplaced or stolen. If that were to happen I'd be so heart-broken. Does this mean that I'm done collecting limited edition pieces? No way. I'm starting to become even more selective of what enters my collection... for now, that is. There are pieces that I wish to purchase before my funds become quite limited such as the eclipse pochette in gold and a cerises cles (or coin round.)  I'm going to be selling my pink Ikat wallet as that money would be better suited for either a functional piece or money towards my future goals.
> 
> This also leaves me with a question: is there a safe, secure way to move a purse collection? How would I even go about doing that?
> 
> I hope everybody is having a gorgeous, joy-filled weekend! *


I moved across country and in/ out of the country too many times over the last 15 years. So, my advice.

If you are driving your car to your new home (my preference because I can stuff it with precious items,  important paperwork, etc.) put your bags in the car with you. If you are flying, take your most important bags in your carryons. You can buy toothpaste and throw away sweats at Walmart when you arrive if your other things aren’t there. If you must pack your bags, box them carefully and mark the box FRAGILE and with a label of something no one wants like craft supplies, glass blowing supplies, extra light bulbs etc.

And, PLEASE everyone (moving or not) make sure you have your bags insured and that you have receipts, photos, etc to back up any potential claim.  I haven’t had a loss but I’ve read some horror stories from people who had losses and didn’t have their bags on a schedule (vs just lumped under personal property coverage)


jblended said:


> Thank you all very much.
> 
> 
> Well said! Thank you. That's exactly how I will be defining upgrading moving forward.
> 
> 
> Exciting! I keep meaning to ask, is there a thread where the final docride works are revealed?
> Also, do you use your art bags or do you opt to display them?
> 
> 
> Wishing you the same!
> 
> ______
> My first ever stats
> Bags in - 0
> Bags out- 4 (permanently moved out from the departing closet)
> SLGs in and out- 0
> Non bag challenge- massive flat clear out and declutter. Managed to donate clothing, bedding, and some kitchenware. Also have put aside a lot of books to be donated once the library reopens.
> 
> ______
> Question about the colour week bag showcase; how do you categorize multicoloured bags? I mean, if a bag has a contrasting strap or trim does that make it multicolour?


Congrats on great first ever stats!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*Sparkle’s January 2021 Stats*

Bags In: 1.5 _(I think one is going back. I’ll share photos of both when I have a moment)_

Bags Out: 0 _(I don’t see this metric changing for years. I love everything I have!)_

SLG’s In / Out: 0

Non Bag Challenge: I don’t have an extra toothpick in the house. So, I tried to venture into the garage which is Mr. S’s domain to get a jump on getting rid of 28 items in 28 days and was repelled with full prejudice.  So no go.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Thank you all very much.
> 
> 
> Well said! Thank you. That's exactly how I will be defining upgrading moving forward.
> 
> 
> Exciting! I keep meaning to ask, is there a thread where the final docride works are revealed?
> Also, do you use your art bags or do you opt to display them?
> 
> 
> Wishing you the same!
> 
> ______
> My first ever stats
> Bags in - 0
> Bags out- 4 (permanently moved out from the departing closet)
> SLGs in and out- 0
> Non bag challenge- massive flat clear out and declutter. Managed to donate clothing, bedding, and some kitchenware. Also have put aside a lot of books to be donated once the library reopens.
> 
> ______
> Question about the colour week bag showcase; how do you categorize multicoloured bags? I mean, if a bag has a contrasting strap or trim does that make it multicolour?


Congratulations on your first ever stats!

I don't think there are hard and fast rules about multi-colored bags. It is however you want to think about them. You can also show the same bag in more than one color week. Like you might have a blue bag that is also metallic, so it could go in both weeks. I have some blue-purple bags I show in both blue and purple weeks. I have a black bag that has multi-color trim (see attached picture.) It is primarily black so I intend to show it in both the black week and the multi-color week.


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> Congrats on great first ever stats!





whateve said:


> Congratulations on your first ever stats!


Thank you, thank you. 


whateve said:


> I don't think there are hard and fast rules about multi-colored bags.


Gotcha, thanks for explaining.

I adore that MK of yours! Such a happy bag and the rainbow hardware is so perfect with the neon edge paint.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Looking at myself right now, I know why I struggled to answer this question. Since being in lockdown nothing I wear on a daily basis is actually me. I´ve been living in sweatpants and huge hoodies- both items I did not own before and only bought for myself after my daughters gave me some hand-me-downs which turned out to be warm and comfy and not to look too sloppy-  for months.
> There´s no challenge to dress properly...
> 
> But what does scream me?
> # black! Black tops with skinny jeans, black stretchy dresses with nice figure friendly draping.
> # vintage black crepe dresses from the 40ies and early 50ies
> # vintage coats- grandma´s good old wool Sunday best, 70ies Shearling, pony fur, fur coats from 40ies to 70ies ... I love them all
> # floral (preferrably on a black base) 70ies maxi dresses for the warmer months
> # cowgirl boots from the 80ies
> # a fringed black biker leather jacket
> # heels
> # dark red nails- never fancy, only painted...
> 
> Here are some photos from previous years that show me, absolutely me...
> 
> View attachment 4973757
> View attachment 4973762
> View attachment 4973765
> View attachment 4973771
> 
> 
> Chosing from the items I recently bought I´d say the YSL coat and the New Lock bags are totally me and felt like good old friends as soon as I had unwrapped them.
> 
> View attachment 4973778
> View attachment 4973784
> 
> 
> In terms of jewellery: the items I wear 24/7 are totally me:
> Square vintage amber ear-rings set in silver, a big (and very chipped) vintage amber ring, a long silver necklace with a horseshoe pendant and a shorter silver chain with an uncut chunk of amber as a pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4973783
> View attachment 4973788


I love these pix! Unique and confident.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am so heartbroken...after waiting 2 weeks for the Hermès Fleurs de Lotus scarf to get here, I find it not only has the tear the seller described, but 3 other ones and frayed lines/weakness in multiple areas of the scarf. I would be afraid to fold, knot or put tension on the scarf for fear of tearing it at the frayed areas. The tears I could fix, but the fraying...there’s too much of it and it can’t be fixed without it looking like Frankenscarf. I put in a claim to return it. And the pink is exactly the right shade of peachy pink for my coloring.
> 
> So very disappointed...I used birthday money for it and considered it a birthday present to me. I hope the seller is not an ass about it.


So sorry to read this. I hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Loving all this closet porn (can I say that) and the question from on @BowieFan1971 on “iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU”.
> I have been sorting out the closet this week, and going through old stuff in the cellar. Hoping to finish this week. Perhaps too hastily I have chosen the following (to think about this is so much fun):
> 
> In terms of clothes my personal signifier, I repeat myself, is a blazer. I have been wearing them since I was a teenager long long ago and been faithful to them even when they were fashion-ostrazised. I seem to have a thing for blue blazers too. I have chosen a denim Balmain because this is a style I have worn for a long time (have kept two in denim for my new non corporate life) and a Victoria Beckham that I love because it just fits and makes me feel so confortable. I have always like to wear blazers with tees, and also print tees, so one of my favs also in the pic.
> 
> Then there is leather pants. I wore them in the 80s and 90s and jumped on the wagon I soon as I could when they (finally!) came back. I got a pair of black Helmut Langs in 2007 that have to be one of the best investments ever. I now have leather pants in several colors, mostly HL.
> 
> For bags, I feel clutches and shoulder bags (often wore as a clutch) are what better represents me, even if my new dog-walking me is looking for crossbodies. I love that moment in the late 60s when fashion became laid back and cool but still stayed formal, dressy and proper. The Constance and similar bags perfectly embody that moment I think. As a clutch, I have chosen the last I’ve got because everyone says is very me, so it belongs here.
> 
> Shoes. I have always loved loafers and in fact I have rescued a couple of Pradas from the 00s that I intend to wear again. I also like Tods but the Gucci Brixton is the perfect loafer for me. As for a classic black pump, that has been such a staple in my life... This one is Isabel Marant.
> 
> I have worn a Rolex everyday since I was 18 and glasses since I was 10. Always dark brown tortoiseshell even when they were so out of trend that opticians would refuse to sell them to me. I am not myself without a pair of those.
> 
> View attachment 4973875


This is awesome. I adore blazers and jackets too.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Oh, my… just LOOK at that Portland Leather Goods lineup!
> 
> I must tell you: I sent a note to the company, because I'd love to get one of these mini totes for myself as a post-surgery present after I've completed physical therapy in early May, but I just KNOW my physical therapist is going to ask me how much it weighs! And that info wasn't available on their website. There is, however, a "contact us" link, so I wrote, told them I was recuperating from spine surgery, and would they please tell me the weight of the bag. Their reply was so lovely I wanted to share it in full:
> 
> _Thanks for reaching out, and how exciting that you might have a PLG tote in your future! The weight of each bag ultimately varies depending on the thickness of the leather - each hide is unique! The approximate weight of the Mini Crossbody tote is 1lb 2oz, and then just keep in mind there is some wiggle room for the variation. I hope this helps, and please reach back out if you have any other questions. We wish you a speedy recovery!_
> 
> Wasn't that nice of them? You'd better believe I'll be ordering one! Now my only question is the color. It will be a fun thing to think about as I'm working out in the PT room. Motivation!


That is a wonderful response. It only takes a minute to be kind. Don't fret too much about color - You might find that you love the first one so much so need more. The price point is sooooo agreeable.


----------



## momasaurus

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   Yes. I was on active duty from 1999 to 2003.


Thank you for your service! And you look so baddass in those pix.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Awww, they are sooo cute!
> 
> Agreed they are!
> 
> Very eclectic, and unique, I enjoyed reading about your style!
> 
> I'm so sorry this wasn't as described! I hope you can get a refund without issues!
> 
> Love your style very similar! i'll share mine soon!
> 
> Thank you for your service! I joined the US navy and was on active duty the same year 1999.


Wow, keodi. Thank you also for your service. I am in awe of you both.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, Poshmark approved the return and I am dropping it at the post office this morning. I hate to have to do it. I looked last night for a replacement Hermès 90 after adding money from a “thank you” someone paid me to help them with something. Nope... nothing that made me feel like I was doing anything other than settle, or that had colors I already have in other scarves. My DH asked how much a new one was, so I looked and was surprised to see new 90s at $420. Wow! I thought it would be more based on resale prices. So I will not buy anything now and put the money aside and add to it. If I see one preloved under $300, I will buy, but if I don’t, I will wait and buy a new one at the store. I know that it won’t be a big deal sale to the SA and she/he will probably treat me like dirt, but maybe the magic of the whole experience and a pristine scarf is worth it. I could not afford to go in anywhere else, like LV, and buy anything more than a tiny SLG for that money, so this may be my only “boutique” experience. Plus I saw some GORGEOUS scarfs on their website! And even in the smaller sizes, with an even better price tag worth considering.


Whoa - wait - why would an SA treat you like dirt? Buying a scarf is a fun experience and can take plenty of time, especially since it's not the week before Christmas. Even just looking at scarves and chatting about colors and designs and messing around and leaving without buying anything is fun. Go in with a good attitude. 
Also - if you like the 70s (a great size, so easy to play with) they are $300 new.
Also also - there are a lot of ridiculous prices on eBay, but you can definitely find a good design in good condition for under $300. Be patient. Personally I would stay away from Posh.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you so much! It took me a minute to
> Process that assessment of my style and to realize that I have succeeded in truly marrying my style with who I am, because your description of my style is a pretty accurate description of me. I too fell into the trap of letting myself go...3 years ago I was wearing  sloppy secondhand clothes because I was working as a nanny and clothes I had that no longer fit because I gained weight, so everything I put on was either meh or made me feel bad about myself. I was starting to feel bad about myself. I was at the library and saw a copy of Tim Gunn’s Guide to Style. I took it home and POW! Mind blown! I finished that book, took it to heart and never looked back. I take the extra few minutes to create a look/outfit that makes me feel good about myself and have a closet of pieces that get me there. I still buy primarily secondhand, but I buy with purpose and discretion, making sure things “fit”, literally and figuratively. I feel so much better about myself and am so much happier.
> 
> And I made an executive decision- I am going to Hermès and buy a petite carre 45. It is a more versatile size for me, is in my price point, and I can still have a special experience for my birthday. Preloved 45s are going for around $150, for $50 I can get a new one and the Ulysses series is stunning! I am going to make an appointment for this week, if I can get one.
> 
> Edit- my appointment is for Monday!


Great news! While you're there I hope you can play around with other scarf sizes (IDK how much contact your boutique will allow). Enjoy the experience! Take a look at the Calvis and Bastias and other SLGs also!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> They’re both new only to me  so I can’t be sure.  The Trim exactly matches a scarf I know is Gris Perle, though.  The Veneta is kind of a bronze color.  I’m not sure if it started silver and browned, started bright copper and dimmed, or started as a bronze.  I have pictures of both I will try to find!


Lucky you. They are so beautiful!


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> Ive had a  toile barenia birkin in the past, (sold it bc i felt it was too country ghurka. . .yep, idiotic) but my current one is a toile epsom 35 ghw. Its best feature is its light and wears like iron. 35s are far cheaper now, so if you like the 35 size, there are bargains to be had In all leather. I used to see toile and crinoline combo birkins every summer for about 6K. No more. The crinoline birkin 30 price on the only one i saw recently was 16K. Ouch.
> i clean toile with Mr. Clean magic eraser (but am pretty sure this is not the official recommendation. I dont mind living dangerously). Crinoline IMO appears relatively sturdy and resistant to stains (but i only have black crinoline). On my trim and Vespa, the edges have unraveled slightly and frayed which doesnt detract from the function, but certainly doesn’t happen with toile, so I’d say toile is sturdier.  Since i dont overload my bags, i dont think they will get worse.
> The crinoline leather combo bags (trims, vespas etc) are usually barenia combos and can be found at Japanese reseller sites for under or around 1K. . However, it seems harder to find crinoline birkins or kellly bags particularly if you want a single color like Nero or etoupe; a size 30; and phw. relatively inexpensive toile combos include examples like this https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-HERMES-Her-Bag-Cabas-MM-Tote-Bag-Ivory-B4453-/114631622806. Of course, everyone has their own comfort level re authentication and due diligence. . . also, a trusted leather professional can opine on whether darkened handles and other issues can be fixed so long as the bag is structurallu sound.
> my second and third rescue art bags by @docride.
> 30B vache liegee, brushed phw (matte metalllic gray with velvety blue green interior
> 35 Togo, brushed phw (expressionist camo, still in process) @docride is an artist
> View attachment 4975254
> View attachment 4975255
> View attachment 4975256
> 
> 
> agree with @cowgirlsboots that upgrading is not necessarily premier designer but rather true love, however, i end up with forever bags that tend to be premier designer and regret impulse bag purchases that are more trendy
> Edit:
> @jblended, there are art bag and a rescue bag threads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customized bags
> 
> 
> WOW. Stunning. Truly a work of art!! Thanks.:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-hermes-bags-photos-stories-thread.1032644/
> 
> and i absolutely use all of my bags, including my first @docride rescue HAC (metallic grey, custom scroll HW). I started my H collection with  vintage bags due in large part to price considerations. Even though i can afford full retail now, i still adore vintage for sustainability, quality, variety, materials and price. The bonus is the hurdle of the first nick or scratch is a non-issue so you can just wear the bag you love. I love metallics, especially the anthracite dark silver tones, and I wear them like i would a black neutral. Although i never wore doc martens when i was young (I wore Charles Jourdan heels lol) the DM tones everything down, including an H bag. I say I’m finished with art bags for now, but if a well priced exotic came along, i can imagine it as a camoflage bag.


Thanks for all this info!
I also use magic eraser on toile. (Have a barenia toile trim, and used to have a barenia toile Evie.) It sounds like crinoline is more fussy than toile - good to know. The camo look is pretty cool! A great neutral.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> Congratulations on your first ever stats!
> 
> I don't think there are hard and fast rules about multi-colored bags. It is however you want to think about them. You can also show the same bag in more than one color week. Like you might have a blue bag that is also metallic, so it could go in both weeks. I have some blue-purple bags I show in both blue and purple weeks. I have a black bag that has multi-color trim (see attached picture.) It is primarily black so I intend to show it in both the black week and the multi-color week.


Don't worry about the colors. However YOU perceive your bags is what's important, right? (It also makes us think.) People in the scarf threads post light and bright scarves claiming they are dark, or scarves with a tiny circle of white during "white week," so obviously color is a personal, LOL!


----------



## momasaurus

Sorry about so many posts. I can't concentrate long enough to multi-quote.


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Great news! While you're there I hope you can play around with other scarf sizes (IDK how much contact your boutique will allow). Enjoy the experience! Take a look at the Calvis and Bastias and other SLGs also!


A 70 would be the perfect size, but I only saw one on the website. Though the SA I talked to, who seemed really nice and enthusiastic even though I told him I was buying a scarf (not a high dollar item like a bag), said they had styles there not in the site and didn’t have ones on the site. So I am very glad to hear 70s are a thing and would love one of those. I was already planning to ask about that. I am excited about my trip tomorrow. I am hoping one I see speaks to me. If I have a good time, it may become an annual thing for me. I have discovered, now that I am actually wearing scarves more, that I really love how they make me feel pulled together. I wore one with just a striped 3/4 sleeve boatneck tee and jeans and 4 different people said how nice I looked...instant elevation!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Thanks but there's nothing impressive about it at all! It's all pandemic-driven madness. I bought several bags last year as a way to cheer myself up because I was overwhelmed by illness. This year, I am even more overwhelmed but know in my gut that bags aren't the solution, so I'm saying no to everything. I'm being swayed one way or the other by the circumstances, so I cannot be proud of my resolve. Does that make any sense? Probably not!
> 
> You're right! I felt a huge sense of relief after I made the decision to let the other buyer have it.
> 
> 
> I love the way you're approaching this whole situation.
> As much as I love going the preloved route, sometimes it is nice to have a boutique experience- especially if the prices are within reach.
> And you never know, the SA might be the friendliest and most accommodating one you've ever met! They're not all after big ticket sales; some of them really do enjoy their jobs and love dealing with customers, no matter how small the sale.
> 
> 
> Awww, you named him!
> 
> What do others know?! You have to be yourself and write your own story!
> You're so wonderfully cool and stylish! You're uniquely you and I adore that.
> 
> 
> Oh, I phrased myself badly once again. Sorry! I was referring to @papertiger's comment that we should only add to our collections an item that would be considered an upgrade (She said it somewhere at the start of the thread, though I'm butchering her sage advice with my shoddy memory! lol!). When I couldn't decide whether to accept the offer, I applied her rule and figured since my collection is mostly oddball custom made bags, a 'premier' designer bag would be an upgrade so this would be a wise purchase. However, now I'm thinking my unique oddballs make me happier than any premier bag could.
> 
> I think I was tempted by the glam slam's soft, squishy feel rather than the bag itself! I should just cuddle my cats for free!
> 
> Mum has shown no signs or symptoms of covid so far (I am still an utter mess worrying about her). She will do her test tomorrow, so fingers crossed everything will be ok. I will post an update when we find out. Thanks for asking.


Fingers crossed on your Mom’s status!

I read about you turning down the offer on the camera bag.  I understand you actually.  I’m not exactly going through the same thing, but the pandemic has also put a damper on my bag enthusiasm!


----------



## 880

@BowieFan1971, have you considered asking @sdsurfchick aka Jan @itsallgoode for help finding another lotus scarf? If you go to her site it’s all Goode, you can email her there.

@cowgirlsboots, @doni, love your personal style pics! the bags you choose make perfect sense to me now! @doni, i also wear a lot of blue and black.



BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, Poshmark approved the return and I am dropping it at the post office this morning. I hate to have to do it. I looked last night for a replacement Hermès 90 after adding money from a “thank you” someone paid me to help them with something. Nope... nothing that made me feel like I was doing anything other than settle, or that had colors I already have in other scarves. My DH asked how much a new one was, so I looked and was surprised to see new 90s at $420. Wow! I thought it would be more based on resale prices. So I will not buy anything now and put the money aside and add to it. If I see one preloved under $300, I will buy, but if I don’t, I will wait and buy a new one at the store. I know that it won’t be a big deal sale to the SA and she/he will probably treat me like dirt, but maybe the magic of the whole experience and a pristine scarf is worth it. I could not afford to go in anywhere else, like LV, and buy anything more than a tiny SLG for that money, so this may be my only “boutique” experience. Plus I saw some GORGEOUS scarfs on their website! And even in the smaller sizes, with an even better price tag worth considering.


@BowieFan1971, the boutique experience can be very nice depending on the SA dynamic. And you should talk to a few and not feel limited by the first one you interact with. When i stepped back into the boutique in 2020 after a multi year hiatus, i did so with multiple references for an SA. My criteria was fun to work with; knowledgeable and easy going With an urban sensibility (and preferably one who knew my former SA who left in 2010 or 2012). Don’t know if there is an Altanta thread but perhaps the Atlanta TPFers can give you a sense of what your local boutique is like. You should feel free to explore irrespective of price. Twenty plus years ago, DH was working for CompUSA in Dallas and commuting from NYC every week. He flew me down for an important dinner at his boss’s home in HIghland Park? And we joked that the other guests were so wealthy, we didnt bring down the average wealth in the room. The next day, we were walking around and went into Hermes. Although it was clear we were only looking and were not able to buy, we were interested in learning about H craftsmanship. a nice SA or SM showed us a beautiful small croc kelly. I think it was 12K. Like you, i restricted myself to the occasional silk, and never thought i would own an H bag. But, when i was finally able to buy luxury items in a boutique (there was no reseller industry back then), i went to my local H and established a relationship there.

@Purses & Perfumes, have you thought about using your cropped jackets over dresses or high waisted pants? I also get more use out of mine by wearing long shirts or t shirts underneath plus leggings. I agree with you re your assessment of camera bags. I’m not a fan. I prefer a flap with a turnlock that you can leave undone on its post or twist closed. I do like the H Victoria 35 bc i leave one side unzipped.

@JenJBS and @keodi, thank you for your service. @jblended, fingers crossed re your mom’s test. I also butcher @papertiger ‘S wise advice, in my case, jewelry, when she told me do not buy starter pieces. . . i think that fits nicely with her bag advice too. @papertiger’s post is #82 in this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ura-david-webb-schlumberger-etc.926026/page-6. I liked her advice so much, i jotted it down and kept it in my bag  when i started to go jewelry shopping (basically only this past year).


----------



## JenJBS

momasaurus said:


> Thank you for your service! And you look so baddass in those pix.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @BowieFan1971, the boutique experience can be very nice depending on the SA dynamic. And you should talk to a few and not feel limited by the first one you interact with. When i stepped back into the boutique in 2020 after a multi year hiatus, i did so with multiple references for an SA. My criteria was fun to work with; knowledgeable and easy going With an urban sensibility (and preferably one who knew my former SA who left in 2010 or 2012). Don’t know if there is an Altanta thread but perhaps the Atlanta TPFers can give you a sense of what your local boutique is like. You should feel free to explore irrespective of price. Twenty plus years ago, DH was working for CompUSA in Dallas and commuting from NYC every week. He flew me down for an important dinner at his bosse’s home in HIghland Park? And we joked that the other guests were so wealthy, we didnt bring down the average wealth in the room. The next day, we were walking around and went into Hermes. Although it was clear we were only looking and were not able to buy, we were interested in learning about H craftsmanship. a nice SA or SM showed us a beautiful small croc kelly. I think it was 12K. Like you, i restricted myself to the occasional silk, and never thought i would own an H bag. But, when i was finally able to buy luxury items in a boutique (there was no reseller industry back then), i went to my local H and established a relationship there.
> 
> 
> 
> @JenJBS and @keodi, thank you for your service.



I had a similar experience, though not at a Hermes store. Was in New York for the first time ever on a work trip (Pre-Covid). Given the stereotype in TV and movies of New Yorkers not always being the friendliest people, I had some of the same concerns @BowieFan1971 has. Wandering through Bergdorf Goodmans jewelry counters I was enthralled by a Paul Morelli necklace. A salesman came up, and I was wondering if he'd ask me to 'move on' so paying customers could look. He was really nice, and offered to let me try on the necklace and take a selfie with it. I told him there was no way I could afford the necklace. He again offered to let me try it on and take a selfie. I didn't - which I now regret. But he was so nice. Later looked online and the necklace cost $65,000.00!  And he was going to let me try it on!  

Also enjoyed Bloomingdale's and Saks 5th Avenue. I did have a few sales girls look up from their phones, decide I wasn't buying, and go back to their phones; but I was just browsing, and preferred not being 'bothered' as I looked around so that was fine with me. No actual rudeness in any of the stores. 

The sales associates in the actual designer boutiques along 5th Ave were all really lovely and kind.

Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

880 said:


> Edit:
> @jblended, there are art bag and a rescue bag threads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customized bags
> 
> 
> WOW. Stunning. Truly a work of art!! Thanks.:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-hermes-bags-photos-stories-thread.1032644/
> 
> and i absolutely use all of my bags, including my first @docride rescue HAC (metallic grey, custom scroll HW). Even if nowadays, i wear them with my cheap amazon fleece lined sweats and Birkenstock’s and keep my cc in a zippered pocket.  I started my H collection with  vintage bags due in large part to price considerations. i still adore vintage for sustainability, quality, variety, materials and price. The bonus is the hurdle of the first nick or scratch is a non-issue so you can just wear the bag you love. I love metallics, especially the anthracite dark silver tones, and I wear them like i would a black neutral. Although i never wore doc martens when i was young (I wore Charles Jourdan heels lol) the DM tones everything down, including an H bag. I say I’m finished with art bags for now, but if a well priced exotic came along, i can imagine it as a camoflage bag.



This was such an interesting read, thank you! I had no idea there was such an interest in refurbishing or customizing older bags, that’s so neat. 



travelbliss said:


> Well I made it to the end of January sans a new bag purchase,  and I've carried different ones for the most minor errands.    I'd say that's progress !!



That’s great progress! I cannot make such a claim lol.


----------



## Jereni

My stats for the month:

- Bags in: 4
- Bags out: 7

So, at least I’m culling somewhat...

I started January with 31 bags, and I successfully wore 22 of those, some of them up to three times. I have also worn two of my bags that were new this month, multiple times. Somehow I thought I had worn a higher number but looking over the list, it’s looking like it’s 24 bags total that have been worn this month.

Next month, in truth, there will also be more new bags. I’m planning to let go of the straw circle bag, and I’m beginning to learn towards letting go of one of the Proenza Schouler chain wallets (the medium brown one).  It does go with some outfits nicely, but the chain on it has never been very comfortable and I suspect I could find a different brown, casual leather bag that I like more...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> I had a similar experience, though not at a Hermes store. Was in New York for the first time ever on a work trip (Pre-Covid). Given the stereotype in TV and movies of New Yorkers not always being the friendliest people, I had some of the same concerns @BowieFan1971 has. Wandering through Bergdorf Goodmans jewelry counters I was enthralled by a Paul Morelli necklace. A salesman came up, and I was wondering if he'd ask me to 'move on' so paying customers could look. He was really nice, and offered to let me try on the necklace and take a selfie with it. I told him there was no way I could afford the necklace. He again offered to let me try it on and take a selfie. I didn't - which I now regret. But he was so nice. Later looked online and the necklace cost $65,000.00!  And he was going to let me try it on!
> 
> Also enjoyed Bloomingdale's and Saks 5th Avenue. I did have a few sales girls look up from their phones, decide I wasn't buying, and go back to their phones; but I was just browsing, and preferred not being 'bothered' as I looked around so that was fine with me. No actual rudeness in any of the stores.
> 
> The sales associates in the actual designer boutiques along 5th Ave were all really lovely and kind.
> 
> Thank you!



The personality and attitude of the SA´s you encounter really makes the difference. There are the nicest people out there! So *no fear! *
I have never ever bought a bag in a boutique and honestly with my prey pattern I wouldn´t know which one to get atm. 

But even I (and from my me-style photos you know what I tend to look like) had the nicest experiences at luxury boutiques- not Hermes, though, as I didn´t even dare to try enter the Paris boutique. 

I´ve been to LV, twice. 
The first time was to the Paris flagship. The super friendly SA gave us- my DH, DS and me- a full tour ot the boutique, asked whether I wanted to try bags, shoes or even RTW in spite of my explaining I wasn´t up to buy any of these. She kept chatting, was impressedof DH´s knowledge on the heritage trunks and finally showed us the book section, too. DH chose a book for DS and one for me. The lovely SA boxed both up individually and handed them over in two seperate bags. It It was a perfect experience! And my older DD still has one of the bags framed in her bedroom.)

In the following year we visited the LV Saint Germain boutique and had a very pleasant experience, too. This time I dared to actually try on bags. The Twist had hit my radar, but on close inspection could not meet my expectations. No problem. Everybody was very nice to us. 

The nicest experience was last year in the Dior Champs Elysees boutique. A very lovely lady gave us a full tour (I immediately explained I was only browsing)  and when she realized I did know about the art bag concept asked me which one I´d like to try on for fun. It was magic!  She showed me all the maison fragrances, too- but none smells like Dior handbags! I would have bought one that did! She told me lots of Dior facts I happened to know which obviously surprised her and listened to me speaking about the Galliano era bags she didn´t know much about. In the end she signed me on for the newsletter and gave me her insta name. From time to time we have a little chat and if I ever was to buy a brand new Dior bag from a boutique I´d make sure to buy it from her.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

January 2021 stats

2 bags in- the leopard Miss Dior Promenade Pouch and the Dior Delices I bought, but have not yet received. 
(2 more bags in -two Kates Spade- to give to my DD for her Birthday in April)

0 bags out- I have a few listed, but nobody wants them...

0 slg in/ 0 slg out (I´m at slg peace with my red Dior Karenina wallet!)


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> The personality and attitude of the SA´s you encounter really makes the difference. There are the nicest people out there! So *no fear! *
> I have never ever bought a bag in a boutique and honestly with my prey pattern I wouldn´t know which one to get atm.
> 
> But even I (and from my me-style photos you know what I tend to look like) had the nicest experiences at luxury boutiques- not Hermes, though, as I didn´t even dare to try enter the Paris boutique.
> 
> I´ve been to LV, twice.
> The first time was to the Paris flagship. The super friendly SA gave us- my DH, DS and me- a full tour ot the boutique, asked whether I wanted to try bags, shoes or even RTW in spite of my explaining I wasn´t up to buy any of these. She kept chatting, was impressedof DH´s knowledge on the heritage trunks and finally showed us the book section, too. DH chose a book for DS and one for me. The lovely SA boxed both up individually and handed them over in two seperate bags. It It was a perfect experience! And my older DD still has one of the bags framed in her bedroom.)
> 
> In the following year we visited the LV Saint Germain boutique and had a very pleasant experience, too. This time I dared to actually try on bags. The Twist had hit my radar, but on close inspection could not meet my expectations. No problem. Everybody was very nice to us.
> 
> The nicest experience was last year in the Dior Champs Elysees boutique. A very lovely lady gave us a full tour (I immediately explained I was only browsing)  and when she realized I did know about the art bag concept asked me which one I´d like to try on for fun. It was magic!  She showed me all the maison fragrances, too- but none smells like Dior handbags! I would have bought one that did! She told me lots of Dior facts I happened to know which obviously surprised her and listened to me speaking about the Galliano era bags she didn´t know much about. In the end she signed me on for the newsletter and gave me her insta name. From time to time we have a little chat and if I ever was to buy a brand new Dior bag from a boutique I´d make sure to buy it from her.


Since I see tomorrow’s Hermès boutique visit as a belated 50th birthday experience, I hope it is as special as yours sound like they were. And to find a beautiful scarf, too! Fingers crossed!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> The personality and attitude of the SA´s you encounter really makes the difference. There are the nicest people out there! So *no fear! *
> I have never ever bought a bag in a boutique and honestly with my prey pattern I wouldn´t know which one to get atm.
> 
> But even I (and from my me-style photos you know what I tend to look like) had the nicest experiences at luxury boutiques- not Hermes, though, as I didn´t even dare to try enter the Paris boutique.
> 
> I´ve been to LV, twice.
> The first time was to the Paris flagship. The super friendly SA gave us- my DH, DS and me- a full tour ot the boutique, asked whether I wanted to try bags, shoes or even RTW in spite of my explaining I wasn´t up to buy any of these. She kept chatting, was impressedof DH´s knowledge on the heritage trunks and finally showed us the book section, too. DH chose a book for DS and one for me. The lovely SA boxed both up individually and handed them over in two seperate bags. It It was a perfect experience! And my older DD still has one of the bags framed in her bedroom.)
> 
> In the following year we visited the LV Saint Germain boutique and had a very pleasant experience, too. This time I dared to actually try on bags. The Twist had hit my radar, but on close inspection could not meet my expectations. No problem. Everybody was very nice to us.
> 
> The nicest experience was last year in the Dior Champs Elysees boutique. A very lovely lady gave us a full tour (I immediately explained I was only browsing)  and when she realized I did know about the art bag concept asked me which one I´d like to try on for fun. It was magic!  She showed me all the maison fragrances, too- but none smells like Dior handbags! I would have bought one that did! She told me lots of Dior facts I happened to know which obviously surprised her and listened to me speaking about the Galliano era bags she didn´t know much about. In the end she signed me on for the newsletter and gave me her insta name. From time to time we have a little chat and if I ever was to buy a brand new Dior bag from a boutique I´d make sure to buy it from her.



Those are lovely experiences! Thanks for sharing!

Our local mall got a LV boutique a couple years ago. For several years before that, we only had Michael Kors and Coach boutiques. I almost never entered the Coach boutique, as the first few times weren't welcoming experiences, while the MK SA's were kind and friendly. For years I carried MK bags because of the superior customer service. I could walk in the boutique in work clothes (clearly able to at least afford MK) or in sweats or yoga pants and a tee shirt (looking like I couldn't afford MK) and was always treated the same - even when none of the SA's in the boutique knew me. Recently gave the Coach boutique another try, and it was even worse than I remembered. I only buy Coach online. I don't have any more MK bags, but will always think of the brand fondly due to the excellent customer service.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Since I see tomorrow’s Hermès boutique experience as a belated 50th birthday experience, I hope it is as special as yours sound like they were. And to find a beautiful scarf, too! Fingers crossed!



Happy (belated) Birthday!   I hope your Hermes boutique experience is wonderful! Please chare details when you get a chance!


----------



## JenJBS

January 2021 Stats
(based on date of purchase, not date the item was/will be delivered)

Purses 
5 out
2 in

SLG's
0 out
0 in

A pair of gloves bought in December was delivered in January. The second bag purchase will hopefully be delivered this coming week, and may be returned.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, Poshmark approved the return and I am dropping it at the post office this morning. I hate to have to do it. I looked last night for a replacement Hermès 90 after adding money from a “thank you” someone paid me to help them with something. Nope... nothing that made me feel like I was doing anything other than settle, or that had colors I already have in other scarves. My DH asked how much a new one was, so I looked and was surprised to see new 90s at $420. Wow! I thought it would be more based on resale prices. So I will not buy anything now and put the money aside and add to it. If I see one preloved under $300, I will buy, but if I don’t, I will wait and buy a new one at the store. I know that it won’t be a big deal sale to the SA and she/he will probably treat me like dirt, but maybe the magic of the whole experience and a pristine scarf is worth it. I could not afford to go in anywhere else, like LV, and buy anything more than a tiny SLG for that money, so this may be my only “boutique” experience. Plus I saw some GORGEOUS scarfs on their website! And even in the smaller sizes, with an even better price tag worth considering.


I’m glad the return is going through. I had to return a scarf once because it was filthy - those pictures I sent told the story! 
I truthfully don’t think you’ll be treated like dirt at the boutique! I have always been treated kindly at every H I’ve been too, I am always so happy to be there - it’s like being a kid in the candy store!
My last visit was a little off kilter at first, because I had to make an appointment with the SA... and then she wasn’t there! So a different person had to see me, and he wasn’t so well versed in the scarves. Before you go though, find out if you need an appointment. ❤️


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m glad the return is going through. I had to return a scarf once because it was filthy - those pictures I sent told the story!
> I truthfully don’t think you’ll be treated like dirt at the boutique! I have always been treated kindly at every H I’ve been too, I am always so happy to be there - it’s like being a kid in the candy store!
> My last visit was a little off kilter at first, because I had to make an appointment with the SA... and then she wasn’t there! So a different person had to see me, and he wasn’t so well versed in the scarves. Before you go though, find out if you need an appointment. ❤


Yes, I had to make an appointment, it’s at 11 tomorrow.


----------



## Hazzelnut

My bag stats are:

0 new bags
0 sold bags (I’m super happy with what I have so don’t think I will sell any this year)
1 new SLG 

Sold my Chanel card holder last year when I was going through some things. Started to get better and regretted it. So I repurchased and I’m very happy!

I have my eye on one bag, but the SA I normally work with doesn’t know if the store will get it so I’m unsure if I’ll be purchasing anything in February.

Although, my partner and I have decided to buy a house together next year so I need to start being sensible and not splurge too much on bags! Going to miss my little flat though, I was so proud when I picked up the keys and signed my mortgage agreement. But the new chapter will be exciting!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hazzelnut said:


> My bag stats are:
> 
> 0 new bags
> 0 sold bags (I’m super happy with what I have so don’t think I will sell any this year)
> 1 new SLG
> 
> Sold my Chanel card holder last year when I was going through some things. Started to get better and regretted it. So I repurchased and I’m very happy!
> 
> I have my eye on one bag, but the SA I normally work with doesn’t know if the store will get it so I’m unsure if I’ll be purchasing anything in February.
> 
> Although, my partner and I have decided to buy a house together next year so I need to start being sensible and not splurge too much on bags! Going to miss my little flat though, I was so proud when I picked up the keys and signed my mortgage agreement. But the new chapter will be exciting!


Congrats! You never forget your first home of your own, but it will the start to a new and wonderful chapter in your lives.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I had a similar experience, though not at a Hermes store. Was in New York for the first time ever on a work trip (Pre-Covid). Given the stereotype in TV and movies of New Yorkers not always being the friendliest people, I had some of the same concerns @BowieFan1971 has. Wandering through Bergdorf Goodmans jewelry counters I was enthralled by a Paul Morelli necklace. A salesman came up, and I was wondering if he'd ask me to 'move on' so paying customers could look. He was really nice, and offered to let me try on the necklace and take a selfie with it. I told him there was no way I could afford the necklace. He again offered to let me try it on and take a selfie. I didn't - which I now regret. But he was so nice. Later looked online and the necklace cost $65,000.00!  And he was going to let me try it on!
> 
> Also enjoyed Bloomingdale's and Saks 5th Avenue. I did have a few sales girls look up from their phones, decide I wasn't buying, and go back to their phones; but I was just browsing, and preferred not being 'bothered' as I looked around so that was fine with me. No actual rudeness in any of the stores.
> 
> The sales associates in the actual designer boutiques along 5th Ave were all really lovely and kind.
> 
> Thank you!


I loved New York! Someone said to DH, "How's it going, Killer?" We thought that was so funny, we repeat it all the time. We had to go to MSG for my daughter's law school graduation, and the person letting us in teased us. I think New Yorkers often have an unusual sense of humor. My dad was from Brooklyn so maybe it was familiar to me.

I remember a very long time ago when we had first gotten married, we were treated like dirt on Rodeo Drive, just like in Pretty Woman.


JenJBS said:


> Those are lovely experiences! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Our local mall got a LV boutique a couple years ago. For several years before that, we only had Michael Kors and Coach boutiques. I almost never entered the Coach boutique, as the first few times weren't welcoming experiences, while the MK SA's were kind and friendly. For years I carried MK bags because of the superior customer service. I could walk in the boutique in work clothes (clearly able to at least afford MK) or in sweats or yoga pants and a tee shirt (looking like I couldn't afford MK) and was always treated the same - even when none of the SA's in the boutique knew me. Recently gave the Coach boutique another try, and it was even worse than I remembered. I only buy Coach online. I don't have any more MK bags, but will always think of the brand fondly due to the excellent customer service.


I don't like MK boutiques. The SAs are too pushy. They don't leave you alone. They gush over you and say things like 'that would look great on you'. One nearly forced me to try on something I really didn't like. I don't like the perfume. Conversely, I'm usually treated wonderfully at Coach. Maybe it is because I'm often carrying a Coach bag but I think it is because as soon as they ask me if I need help, I usually have something specific I came in for. When I first started buying Coach, my semi-local store didn't treat me well. Maybe now that I'm more familiar with the brand, I give off different vibes.

The only time I see premium brands is in Las Vegas. No matter the brand or how exclusive it is, I'm usually treated well in every store, even when I'm carrying a Coach. The exception is Hermes. I never feel comfortable in that store. No one ever asks me if I need help. LV is one of the least friendly places, but that might be because it is usually crowded.


----------



## Hazzelnut

BowieFan1971 said:


> Congrats! You never forget your first home of your own, but it will the start to a new and wonderful chapter in your lives.



Thank you! I’m very excited!! I’m hoping for a quick sale of my flat as I’m itching to move as soon as January 2022 hits!!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I loved New York! Someone said to DH, "How's it going, Killer?" We thought that was so funny, we repeat it all the time. We had to go to MSG for my daughter's law school graduation, and the person letting us in teased us. I think New Yorkers often have an unusual sense of humor. My dad was from Brooklyn so maybe it was familiar to me.
> 
> I remember a very long time ago when we had first gotten married, we were treated like dirt on Rodeo Drive, just like in Pretty Woman.
> 
> I don't like MK boutiques. The SAs are too pushy. They don't leave you alone. They gush over you and say things like 'that would look great on you'. One nearly forced me to try on something I really didn't like. I don't like the perfume. Conversely, I'm usually treated wonderfully at Coach. Maybe it is because I'm often carrying a Coach bag but I think it is because as soon as they ask me if I need help, I usually have something specific I came in for. When I first started buying Coach, my semi-local store didn't treat me well. Maybe now that I'm more familiar with the brand, I give off different vibes.
> 
> The only time I see premium brands is in Las Vegas. No matter the brand or how exclusive it is, I'm usually treated well in every store, even when I'm carrying a Coach. The exception is Hermes. I never feel comfortable in that store. No one ever asks me if I need help. LV is one of the least friendly places, but that might be because it is usually crowded.



New York seems like the most incredible city! Hopefully I can go again this fall. 'An unusual sense of humor' is an excellent description. So sorry about your experience on Rodeo Drive. 

I also don't like MK perfume.  Glad you have a good Coach boutique near you. Never been into our LV boutique, but pre-Covid it did always look crowded.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Since I see tomorrow’s Hermès boutique visit as a belated 50th birthday experience, I hope it is as special as yours sound like they were. And to find a beautiful scarf, too! Fingers crossed!



Here's a Thread that might interest you. 

(2) What to expect at first Hermes appointment? | PurseForum (purseblog.com)


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> New York seems like the most incredible city! Hopefully I can go again this fall. 'An unusual sense of humor' is an excellent description. So sorry about your experience on Rodeo Drive.
> 
> I also don't like MK perfume.  Glad you have a good Coach boutique near you. Never been into our LV boutique, but pre-Covid it did always look crowded.


I don't have a Coach boutique, or any boutique, near me. We live in the middle of nowhere. There used to be a Coach boutique about 1 hour north and another 1 1/2 hours south but both closed a few years ago. There is a Coach outlet a bout 1/2 hour away. When it opened I thought I would be going there a lot but I hardly ever do.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I loved New York! Someone said to DH, "How's it going, Killer?" We thought that was so funny, we repeat it all the time. We had to go to MSG for my daughter's law school graduation, and the person letting us in teased us. I think New Yorkers often have an unusual sense of humor. My dad was from Brooklyn so maybe it was familiar to me.
> 
> I remember a very long time ago when we had first gotten married, we were treated like dirt on Rodeo Drive, just like in Pretty Woman.
> 
> I don't like MK boutiques. The SAs are too pushy. They don't leave you alone. They gush over you and say things like 'that would look great on you'. One nearly forced me to try on something I really didn't like. I don't like the perfume. Conversely, I'm usually treated wonderfully at Coach. Maybe it is because I'm often carrying a Coach bag but I think it is because as soon as they ask me if I need help, I usually have something specific I came in for. When I first started buying Coach, my semi-local store didn't treat me well. Maybe now that I'm more familiar with the brand, I give off different vibes.
> 
> The only time I see premium brands is in Las Vegas. No matter the brand or how exclusive it is, I'm usually treated well in every store, even when I'm carrying a Coach. The exception is Hermes. I never feel comfortable in that store. No one ever asks me if I need help. LV is one of the least friendly places, but that might be because it is usually crowded.


I have only been treated badly in one store. That was Versace at Atlantis in the Bahamas. They followed me (and DD) around the store as if we were going to steal something. I spoke to the manager and the head of security at the resort bc that is just flipping ridiculous.  

That being said, I find SA’s at LV to be impatient and generally unfriendly. It just keeps me away from a brand I’m not that crazy about to begin with. 

The gold standard for me is Dior. I’ve been to D stores in several countries and the SA’s are sweet as pie!! Love, love, loooove them! Maybe that’s why I have more Dior than any other brand in my collection. LOL!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes, have you thought about using your cropped jackets over dresses or high waisted pants? I also get more use out of mine by wearing long shirts or t shirts underneath plus leggings. I agree with you re your assessment of camera bags. I’m not a fan. I prefer a flap with a turnlock that you can leave undone on its post or twist closed. I do like the H Victoria 35 bc i leave one side unzipped.


That is how I usually style them (over dresses or long T-shirts), but I just prefer the look of longer blazers and jackets in general.  Also, I just have way too many blazers and jackets and am running out of space, so I decided to make some room by moving out the cropped ones which are my least-used items.  Agree with you about the turn-lock bags.  In fact, turn-lock openings are generally my favorite (prefer them to the snap button closures).  

Bag stats:  
One bag in (Bottega Veneta Chain Knot).  0 out.  
No new SLG's.  My SLG collection is very small, so no need to get rid of any.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> A 70 would be the perfect size, but I only saw one on the website. Though the SA I talked to, who seemed really nice and enthusiastic even though I told him I was buying a scarf (not a high dollar item like a bag), said they had styles there not in the site and didn’t have ones on the site. So I am very glad to hear 70s are a thing and would love one of those. I was already planning to ask about that. I am excited about my trip tomorrow. I am hoping one I see speaks to me. If I have a good time, it may become an annual thing for me. I have discovered, now that I am actually wearing scarves more, that I really love how they make me feel pulled together. I wore one with just a striped 3/4 sleeve boatneck tee and jeans and 4 different people said how nice I looked...instant elevation!


Some SAs really like to chat about scarves, and that's fun. My SA loves vintage stuff, and she's been around a block a few times, so we always have lots to talk about. Most SAs enjoy people who appreciate the brand, not just silly girls hoping to "score" a tiny pink birkin.


----------



## momasaurus

JenJBS said:


> I had a similar experience, though not at a Hermes store. Was in New York for the first time ever on a work trip (Pre-Covid). Given the stereotype in TV and movies of New Yorkers not always being the friendliest people, I had some of the same concerns @BowieFan1971 has. Wandering through Bergdorf Goodmans jewelry counters I was enthralled by a Paul Morelli necklace. A salesman came up, and I was wondering if he'd ask me to 'move on' so paying customers could look. He was really nice, and offered to let me try on the necklace and take a selfie with it. I told him there was no way I could afford the necklace. He again offered to let me try it on and take a selfie. I didn't - which I now regret. But he was so nice. Later looked online and the necklace cost $65,000.00!  And he was going to let me try it on!
> 
> Also enjoyed Bloomingdale's and Saks 5th Avenue. I did have a few sales girls look up from their phones, decide I wasn't buying, and go back to their phones; but I was just browsing, and preferred not being 'bothered' as I looked around so that was fine with me. No actual rudeness in any of the stores.
> 
> The sales associates in the actual designer boutiques along 5th Ave were all really lovely and kind.
> 
> Thank you!


I don't think I've ever even touched a piece of jewelry that expensive! What fun.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> The personality and attitude of the SA´s you encounter really makes the difference. There are the nicest people out there! So *no fear! *
> I have never ever bought a bag in a boutique and honestly with my prey pattern I wouldn´t know which one to get atm.
> 
> But even I (and from my me-style photos you know what I tend to look like) had the nicest experiences at luxury boutiques- not Hermes, though, as I didn´t even dare to try enter the Paris boutique.
> 
> I´ve been to LV, twice.
> The first time was to the Paris flagship. The super friendly SA gave us- my DH, DS and me- a full tour ot the boutique, asked whether I wanted to try bags, shoes or even RTW in spite of my explaining I wasn´t up to buy any of these. She kept chatting, was impressedof DH´s knowledge on the heritage trunks and finally showed us the book section, too. DH chose a book for DS and one for me. The lovely SA boxed both up individually and handed them over in two seperate bags. It It was a perfect experience! And my older DD still has one of the bags framed in her bedroom.)
> 
> In the following year we visited the LV Saint Germain boutique and had a very pleasant experience, too. This time I dared to actually try on bags. The Twist had hit my radar, but on close inspection could not meet my expectations. No problem. Everybody was very nice to us.
> 
> The nicest experience was last year in the Dior Champs Elysees boutique. A very lovely lady gave us a full tour (I immediately explained I was only browsing)  and when she realized I did know about the art bag concept asked me which one I´d like to try on for fun. It was magic!  She showed me all the maison fragrances, too- but none smells like Dior handbags! I would have bought one that did! She told me lots of Dior facts I happened to know which obviously surprised her and listened to me speaking about the Galliano era bags she didn´t know much about. In the end she signed me on for the newsletter and gave me her insta name. From time to time we have a little chat and if I ever was to buy a brand new Dior bag from a boutique I´d make sure to buy it from her.


What great experiences! Thanks for sharing these stories.


----------



## momasaurus

My Jan stats:
bags in: 0
bags out: 0
SLGs in: 0 (not for want of looking, though!)
SLGs out: 0
scarves in: 2 (one yet to arrive) I had $50 eBay bucks to spend!
scarves out: 0

My most worn bag this month is the cherry Portland leather goods mini tote. I took out the barenia christine a few times but got nervous the hand sanitizer might leak. Mostly just a calvi in my pocket.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> I find SA’s at LV to be impatient and generally unfriendly. It just keeps me away from a brand I’m not that crazy about to begin with.


Agree with this. I once had a nice LV SA during the time of the Stephen sprouse black and white almas. I bought a couple of bags for me and my mom and  a great raincoat, and then he left LV. Everyone else was terrible, and during that time it seemed like the Asian customers were very white (and I’m relatively dark) and I felt that adversely impacted the level of service I got. JMO


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> Agree with this. I once had a nice LV SA during the time of the Stephen sprouse black and white almas. I bought a couple of bags for me and my mom and  a great raincoat, and then he left LV. Everyone else was terrible, and during that time it seemed like the Asian customers were very white (and I’m relatively dark) and I felt that adversely impacted the level of service I got. JMO


Money is money. If you are selling, it shouldn't matter to you what the customer looks like. Some of the richest people wear torn up jeans. If you judge people by what they wear or how they look, you could be cheating yourself out of a big sale.

I'm finding that now that I'm older, I don't get very much attention from SAs, which is ridiculous because many older people tend to have more money than they know what to do with, and they aren't saving up for a house or their kid's college education.


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> Wow, keodi. Thank you also for your service. I am in awe of you both.





880 said:


> @BowieFan1971, have you considered asking @sdsurfchick aka Jan @itsallgoode for help finding another lotus scarf? If you go to her site it’s all Goode, you can email her there.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, @doni, love your personal style pics! the bags you choose make perfect sense to me now! @doni, i also wear a lot of blue and black.
> 
> 
> @BowieFan1971, the boutique experience can be very nice depending on the SA dynamic. And you should talk to a few and not feel limited by the first one you interact with. When i stepped back into the boutique in 2020 after a multi year hiatus, i did so with multiple references for an SA. My criteria was fun to work with; knowledgeable and easy going With an urban sensibility (and preferably one who knew my former SA who left in 2010 or 2012). Don’t know if there is an Altanta thread but perhaps the Atlanta TPFers can give you a sense of what your local boutique is like. You should feel free to explore irrespective of price. Twenty plus years ago, DH was working for CompUSA in Dallas and commuting from NYC every week. He flew me down for an important dinner at his boss’s home in HIghland Park? And we joked that the other guests were so wealthy, we didnt bring down the average wealth in the room. The next day, we were walking around and went into Hermes. Although it was clear we were only looking and were not able to buy, we were interested in learning about H craftsmanship. a nice SA or SM showed us a beautiful small croc kelly. I think it was 12K. Like you, i restricted myself to the occasional silk, and never thought i would own an H bag. But, when i was finally able to buy luxury items in a boutique (there was no reseller industry back then), i went to my local H and established a relationship there.
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes, have you thought about using your cropped jackets over dresses or high waisted pants? I also get more use out of mine by wearing long shirts or t shirts underneath plus leggings. I agree with you re your assessment of camera bags. I’m not a fan. I prefer a flap with a turnlock that you can leave undone on its post or twist closed. I do like the H Victoria 35 bc i leave one side unzipped.
> 
> @JenJBS and @keodi, thank you for your service. @jblended, fingers crossed re your mom’s test. I also butcher @papertiger ‘S wise advice, in my case, jewelry, when she told me do not buy starter pieces. . . i think that fits nicely with her bag advice too. @papertiger’s post is #82 in this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ura-david-webb-schlumberger-etc.926026/page-6. I liked her advice so much, i jotted it down and kept it in my bag  when i started to go jewelry shopping (basically only this past year).


Thank you! @880 and @momasaurus!


momasaurus said:


> My Jan stats:
> bags in: 0
> bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0 (not for want of looking, though!)
> SLGs out: 0
> scarves in: 2 (one yet to arrive) I had $50 eBay bucks to spend!
> scarves out: 0
> 
> My most worn bag this month is the cherry Portland leather goods mini tote. I took out the barenia christine a few times but got nervous the hand sanitizer might leak. Mostly just a calvi in my pocket.


Nice job on the stats this month!


880 said:


> Agree with this. I once had a nice LV SA during the time of the Stephen sprouse black and white almas. I bought a couple of bags for me and my mom and  a great raincoat, and then he left LV. *Everyone else was terrible, and during that time it seemed like the Asian customers were very white (and I’m relatively dark) and I felt that adversely impacted the level of service I got. JMO*


I'm sorry, I know what that must feel like!


whateve said:


> *Money is money. If you are selling, it shouldn't matter to you what the customer looks like. Some of the richest people wear torn up jeans. If you judge people by what they wear or how they look, you could be cheating yourself out of a big sale.*
> 
> I'm finding that now that I'm older, I don't get very much attention from SAs, which is ridiculous because many older people tend to have more money than they know what to do with, and they aren't saving up for a house or their kid's college education.


So true! I agree 100%
my stats for January
Purses
1 out
0 in

SLG's
0 out
0 in
Scarves
1 in
0 out


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> @jblended, there are art bag and a rescue bag threads:


Thank you so much for the links!


msd_bags said:


> I understand you actually. I’m not exactly going through the same thing, but the pandemic has also put a damper on my bag enthusiasm!


I actually remembered you when I posted that because you said this pretty early last year. 
I seem to have had a delayed reaction to the situation lol.



BowieFan1971 said:


> Since I see tomorrow’s Hermès boutique visit as a belated 50th birthday experience, I hope it is as special as yours sound like they were. And to find a beautiful scarf, too! Fingers crossed!


I love that this has turned into a birthday month for you! I hope your experience is magical and cannot wait to hear all about it. 


JenJBS said:


> I almost never entered the Coach boutique, as the first few times weren't welcoming experiences
> ...
> Recently gave the Coach boutique another try, and it was even worse than I remembered.


Same experience here. Even though all but one of my Coach purchases were made in a boutique, they always treat me badly.



whateve said:


> I remember a very long time ago when we had first gotten married, we were treated like dirt on Rodeo Drive, just like in Pretty Woman.






880 said:


> during that time it seemed like the Asian customers were very white (and I’m relatively dark) and I felt that adversely impacted the level of service I got.


Colourism is a real issue. Nobody talks about it enough but it exists and is insidious. 
I tan super easily in the summer but get very white in the winter (I'm mixed race and thus my super power is this chameleon skin ) , and you wouldn't believe the difference in treatment depending on my skin tone; not to mention the difference between me and the lighter skin person next to me. The world is a funny place 



whateve said:


> Money is money. If you are selling, it shouldn't matter to you what the customer looks like. Some of the richest people wear torn up jeans. If you judge people by what they wear or how they look, you could be cheating yourself out of a big sale.
> 
> I'm finding that now that I'm older, I don't get very much attention from SAs, which is ridiculous because many older people tend to have more money than they know what to do with, and they aren't saving up for a house or their kid's college education.


Exactly! Judging people based on appearances or age makes no sense whatsoever, particularly these days. Heck, look at all the insta-famous of this generation, dressing in head-to-toe labels trying to be *somebody*; I've seen SAs fawn over them when it was clear they were just trying to get a picture with the designer good for instagram and would not be purchasing anything.
Meanwhile those who are "somebody" go unnoticed and are ignored by the SAs.


----------



## jblended

I'm thrilled to say that my mum has tested negative! 

The only issue is that two more of the staff around her have tested positive so the cycle of waiting to get yet another test has started.
Since the hospital is getting more covid cases amongst the staff, everyone will be getting tested every 4 days from now on. I'm grateful for the change in procedure because more frequent testing will allow cases to be identified early and will likely stop any mass outbreaks amongst the staff.

What I've learned is that I must stop stressing about this. Realistically, mum is always exposed and most of the time we won't even know she has had a positive case around her. I must make peace with this being our reality and stop working myself into a bundle of nerves.
I'm lucky she has moved to be with me, I am lucky she is loving her work in spite of these conditions, I am lucky every moment of every day that we are alive and well. And I'm in awe of her and many of her colleagues who have opted to skip retirement and serve their patients during this pandemic. It's been really incredible to witness firsthand how people can put others above themselves in this way.

That's enough from me! Thanks to you all for always supporting me. You are truly the best!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> I'm thrilled to say that my mum has tested negative!
> 
> The only issue is that two more of the staff around her have tested positive so the cycle of waiting to get yet another test has started.
> Since the hospital is getting more covid cases amongst the staff, everyone will be getting tested every 4 days from now on. I'm grateful for the change in procedure because more frequent testing will allow cases to be identified early and will likely stop any mass outbreaks amongst the staff.
> 
> What I've learned is that I must stop stressing about this. Realistically, mum is always exposed and most of the time we won't even know she has had a positive case around her. I must make peace with this being our reality and stop working myself into a bundle of nerves.
> I'm lucky she has moved to be with me, I am lucky she is loving her work in spite of these conditions, I am lucky every moment of every day that we are alive and well. And I'm in awe of her and many of her colleagues who have opted to skip retirement and serve their patients during this pandemic. It's been really incredible to witness firsthand how people can put others above themselves in this way.
> 
> That's enough from me! Thanks to you all for always supporting me. You are truly the best!



So glad she tested Negative!   Thanks for the update. Our healthcare workers, like your mom, are true heroes.

Sorry about your bad experiences at the Coach boutique.


----------



## whateve

January stats

As usual, I waited until the last minute to post, just in case I sold something. (I didn't)

purses out 0, purses in 0
SLGs out 0, SLGs in 1 - a purse charm I had to get after I saw someone's picture of it on tpf

I made it 1/12 of the year without buying a purse! So far, so good.


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> Our healthcare workers, like your mom, are true heroes.
> 
> Sorry about your bad experiences at the Coach boutique.


Thank you 
The pandemic has really shone a light on how many unsung heroes there are in society. From teachers and medics, to grocery store clerks and zookeepers, and all the random people performing little acts of kindness daily. I've been reminded of how hard custodial staff work day in and day out, particularly those in medical settings. Thinking about it gives me all the feels

Just wanted you to know you're not the only one who has experienced bad Coach service. But it has never stopped me from buying because I really like the leather on their 1941 line. 



whateve said:


> SLGs in 1 - a purse charm I had to get after I saw someone's picture of it on tpf


Oooh, which one?


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Thank you
> The pandemic has really shone a light on how many unsung heroes there are in society. From teachers and medics, to grocery store clerks and zookeepers, and all the random people performing little acts of kindness daily. I've been reminded of how hard custodial staff work day in and day out, particularly those in medical settings. Thinking about it gives me all the feels
> 
> Just wanted you to know you're not the only one who has experienced bad Coach service. But it has never stopped me from buying because I really like the leather on their 1941 line.
> 
> 
> Oooh, which one?


This one: https://www.etsy.com/listing/629262377/small-size-rong-the-cow-cowhide-leather
It's so silly!


----------



## missie1

doni said:


> Loving all this closet porn (can I say that) and the question from on @BowieFan1971 on “iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU”.
> I have been sorting out the closet this week, and going through old stuff in the cellar. Hoping to finish this week. Perhaps too hastily I have chosen the following (to think about this is so much fun):
> 
> In terms of clothes my personal signifier, I repeat myself, is a blazer. I have been wearing them since I was a teenager long long ago and been faithful to them even when they were fashion-ostrazised. I seem to have a thing for blue blazers too. I have chosen a denim Balmain because this is a style I have worn for a long time (have kept two in denim for my new non corporate life) and a Victoria Beckham that I love because it just fits and makes me feel so confortable. I have always like to wear blazers with tees, and also print tees, so one of my favs also in the pic.
> 
> Then there is leather pants. I wore them in the 80s and 90s and jumped on the wagon I soon as I could when they (finally!) came back. I got a pair of black Helmut Langs in 2007 that have to be one of the best investments ever. I now have leather pants in several colors, mostly HL.
> 
> For bags, I feel clutches and shoulder bags (often wore as a clutch) are what better represents me, even if my new dog-walking me is looking for crossbodies. I love that moment in the late 60s when fashion became laid back and cool but still stayed formal, dressy and proper. The Constance and similar bags perfectly embody that moment I think. As a clutch, I have chosen the last I’ve got because everyone says is very me, so it belongs here.
> 
> Shoes. I have always loved loafers and in fact I have rescued a couple of Pradas from the 00s that I intend to wear again. I also like Tods but the Gucci Brixton is the perfect loafer for me. As for a classic black pump, that has been such a staple in my life... This one is Isabel Marant.
> 
> I have worn a Rolex everyday since I was 18 and glasses since I was 10. Always dark brown tortoiseshell even when they were so out of trend that opticians would refuse to sell them to me. I am not myself without a pair of those.
> 
> View attachment 4973875


love Your style


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been successful in “corrupting” my BFF!  Bwa-ha-ha-ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved her wallet so much that she-who-shuns-fashion just bought a large navy Lady Dior!!
> 
> She’s even talking about how she has to upgrade her wardrobe!!! _which is literally limited to yoga pants, long baggy shirts and two pair of shoes - one winter, one summer _
> 
> I’m sooooo happy. She’d fallen into the trap many women do. Taking care of career, husband and sons and forgetting about herself.  For yeeeaaars I’ve been begging her to do for herself but she felt selfish if she did. Which made zero sense to me because it absolutely wasn’t a money issue. But, over time, she’s been in counseling and is dealing with some things.
> 
> I’m so happy for her! This isn’t so much about the bag (although it’s gorgeous!!!) as much as it is about her showing love to herself.
> 
> And, though you ladies (is it still just ladies on the thread? Don’t want to be rude to anyone else who’s joined.) know I *despise* shopping, I’m planning a weekend girls shopping trip with her the minute SIP orders are gone!!! This is a happy day!


Spark,

That is so wonderful that your friend is focusing on herself And the Dior is such a fabulous bag. she definitely has to get few new wardrobe basics.  Have fun shopping


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> This one: https://www.etsy.com/listing/629262377/small-size-rong-the-cow-cowhide-leather
> It's so silly!


It's adorable!

Edit: had a quick browse and there are so many cute ones in that shop!


----------



## doni

Reading quickly this morning, but on the subject of SAs and luxury shopping, to tell @BowieFan1971 that in my experience, Hermes SAs love selling scarves. It gives them a chance to show off their scarf-tying techniques. So much more fun than selling the handbags...
The first time I got a gavroche, I was in the store for a standard 90 cm carre. It was the SA who conviced me to get a small one after I liked one of the designs, by showing me the possibilities of tying it. Another time she went out of the way to convince the SM to take down a gavroche in display. So fear not, and expect a nice experience.

My stats this month:

Bags in: 0
Bags out: 4

Blazers in: 1 (I _had to_ replace my leather blazer that has been stranded in Madrid since this COVID thing started...)
Blazers out: a few, as we have been tidying the basement and found some old specimens laying around...


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

Ive posted some  iconic me fashion pieces (all shop my closet except for the coats bought late last year in photo 1 and 3) in various TPF action of the day threads: they include premier designer (Chanel, Hermes and vintage from my own closet Dolce, YSL, Akris and Etro; vintage designer (Pucci, Adel Simpson, Norman Norell and Donald Brooks; and, favorite no name coats (like th blue and black leopard wool from an Etsy seller) and jackets; mens shirts (mainly turnbull and borelli); and brunello and pants and athletic or wolford leggings. I dress up to cheer myself, so these are all things i wore outside during covid 2020.

I’m particularly addicted to navy blue pea coats, leather and boucle trench coats; motorcycle jackets and sports coats with lapels). Some of the vintage from my closet is from my own shopping from 1996 onward; some is from my family (like fur; i also buy designer fur from sites like TRR- mainly J mendel and Dennis Basso (NWT for 80-90% off) for reasons of experimentation and sustainability). Some items i hold onto (like the pucci suit for many years before i find a pattern cutter who is willing to piece it together to fit me— it was originally a long skirt so I knew there was enough fabric to fit. The crop top in the second to last picture is from an old store called Alan BIlzarian on Newbury St, Boston. Its part of a three piece dress i wore the night before my wedding in 1991. Even my sunglasses are vintage from my own closet. The burgundy ones were morganthal from the 1990s when they came in plastic. The blue ones are from 2020, when they came in horn. DH is constantly after me to clean out the closet 

Note: when i started buying chanel jackets, they were 1K and there were plenty of things (including seasonal bags and WOC in fabric and other materials — i think i paid 150 or 250 usd for an olive green printed one, phw)  that went to 60% off twice yearly at the 57th st. boutique. My style hasn’t changed much over the years and I’m still fond of bargains and repurposing what you have: whether its recutting an outfit or recoloring a bag. I’m not a minimalist to put it mildly, and i can easily imagine carrying the art bags with any of these outfits except for the pink pucci (i dont often wear the pucci separates together but rather with denim or t shirts). I’m also more likely to buy pants at full price, bc well, pants that fit are priceless).

for @BowieFan1971, my favorite scarf isnt an hermes. Its a velvet etro scarf that was part of the Eden hotel, Rome, lobby display in the 1990’s. DH and I were staying at the hotel and begged them to take the scarf out. They finally relented the day before we left the hotel (Not because of our begging per se. I think etro boutique decided to change their display). Which goes to show the difference between store policies in the US and in Europe. It was the equivalent of 795 usd at the time which was a big splurge for me. i wear it maybe twice a year at most to preserve it.
My favorite item is a cream synthetic issey miyake jacket with a tan faux fur collar that i bought in 1992. It looks like opaque matte bubble wrap and is lined in powder blue fleece. I wear it maybe once every five years At most.
. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
:


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Thank you! @880 and @momasaurus!
> 
> Nice job on the stats this month!
> 
> I'm sorry, I know what that must feel like!
> 
> So true! I agree 100%
> my stats for January
> Purses
> 1 out
> 0 in
> 
> SLG's
> 0 out
> 0 in
> Scarves
> 1 in
> 0 out


A scarf for a purse sounds pretty good to me! Congrats on these stats, and thank you.


----------



## doni

880 said:


> Some iconic me pieces are posted in various action of the day threads on TPF
> View attachment 4976313
> View attachment 4976314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976319


Love everything, but oh, that first shearling jacket and the Kelly with PHW. I don‘t know what I would steal first if I was in your wardrobe, which looks like not one of the worst places where one could get confined for a while...


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Reading quickly this morning, but on the subject of SAs and luxury shopping, to tell @BowieFan1971 that in my experience, Hermes SAs love selling scarves. It gives them a chance to show off their scarf-tying techniques. So much more fun than selling the handbags...
> The first time I got a gavroche, I was in the store for a standard 90 cm carre. It was the SA who conviced me to get a small one after I liked one of the designs, by showing me the possibilities of tying it. Another time she went out of the way to convince the SM to take down a gavroche in display. So fear not, and expect a nice experience.
> 
> My stats this month:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 4
> 
> Blazers in: 1 (I _had to_ replace my leather blazer that has been stranded in Madrid since this COVID thing started...)
> Blazers out: a few, as we have been tidying the basement and found some old specimens laying around...


Well done!
Re Hermes gavroches. Many years ago I had to beg the SAs to show me gavroches. They said no, those are for men! I grabbed one and tied it around my neck and bought it. In that particular boutique I still need to go to the men's dept and ask to see them!
However, I would not be sad to find some blazers in my basement!


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> Ive posted some  iconic me fashion pieces in various TPF action of the day threads: they include premier designer (Chanel, Hermes and vintage from my closet Dolce, YSL, Akris and Etro; vintage designer (Pucci, Adel Simpson, Norman Norell and Donald Brooks and no name coats and jackets; mens shirts (mainly turnbull and borelli); and brunello and athletic pants and leggings. I dress up to cheer myself, so these are all things i wore outside during covid 2020. Some of the vintage from my closet is from my own shopping from 1996 onward; some is from my family (like fur; i also buy designer fur from sites like TRR- mainly J mendel and Dennis Basso for reasons of experimentation and sustainability).
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976313
> View attachment 4976314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976319


I loooooove your style and your closet!


----------



## jblended

I forgot this update earlier. My SA called to say her other buyer changed their mind on the glam slam camera bag and I can have it if I want it.
I said no again! This time it hurt me because she needs the commission. 
I can't justify another bag in that size and shape, though. And to prove the point to myself, I pulled out some of my camera bags that are around the same size and took a picture to remind myself of how redundant another would be. I actually think I have another 2 on top of the ones pictured that classify as camera bags...
I have too many bags but this glam slam is entirely unlike my others and is such a lovely grey. The universe insists on tempting me! 




In other news, one of my bags has moved out of my collection. 
I have a lovely round suede bag that was gifted to me and was a part of my 'forever' collection because I love the person who gave it to me. The truth is that I could never quite love the bag itself, even though I adore round bags, and this one doesn't sag around the zipper as most of them do...yet somehow, if I'm honest, it doesn't make my heart sing when I use it.
My mum tried it on just now and we both realized it is better suited to her! I don't know if I will officially count this as 'one bag out' for Feb since it still lives on my bag shelf, but technically it will be hers now.






880 said:


> I dress up to cheer myself


It shows! I love that you are playing with your things and enjoying them.


momasaurus said:


> Many years ago I had to beg the SAs to show me gavroches. They said no, those are for men!



Well done on buying it anyway! But seriously, Yikes on the comment!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Thank you so much for the links!
> 
> I actually remembered you when I posted that because you said this pretty early last year.
> I seem to have had a delayed reaction to the situation lol.
> 
> 
> I love that this has turned into a birthday month for you! I hope your experience is magical and cannot wait to hear all about it.
> 
> Same experience here. Even though all but one of my Coach purchases were made in a boutique, they always treat me badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colourism is a real issue. Nobody talks about it enough but it exists and is insidious.
> I tan super easily in the summer but get very white in the winter (I'm mixed race and thus my super power is this chameleon skin ) , and you wouldn't believe the difference in treatment depending on my skin tone; not to mention the difference between me and the lighter skin person next to me. The world is a funny place
> 
> 
> Exactly! Judging people based on appearances or age makes no sense whatsoever, particularly these days. Heck, look at all the insta-famous of this generation, dressing in head-to-toe labels trying to be *somebody*; I've seen SAs fawn over them when it was clear they were just trying to get a picture with the designer good for instagram and would not be purchasing anything.
> Meanwhile those who are "somebody" go unnoticed and are ignored by the SAs.


I worked on Jewelers Row in Philadelphia for about 5 years. The store I worked in had been open for about 35 years. Can’t tell you the number of times the best dressed people had cards declined or had to juggle purchases around. One “power” couple even stood there and talked about which card they could put a tennis bracelet on to be able to afford the minimum payment. The best customer they had, a couple who would spend about $10,000 at Christmas every year (diamonds for her, Rolex for him) were never dressed up and he would often come in straight from work with dirt under his nails...he owned an auto mechanic shop and gas station. And a lot of times he would pay cash or mostly cash. So no...you never can tell just by what a person is wearing.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Ive posted some  iconic me fashion pieces (all shop my closet except for the coats bought late last year in photo 1 and 3) in various TPF action of the day threads: they include premier designer (Chanel, Hermes and vintage from my closet Dolce, YSL, Akris and Etro; vintage designer (Pucci, Adel Simpson, Norman Norell and Donald Brooks and favorite no name coats (like th blue and black leopard wool from an Etsy seller) and jackets; mens shirts (mainly turnbull and borelli); and brunello and athletic pants and leggings. I dress up to cheer myself, so these are all things i wore outside during covid 2020. I’m particularly addicted to navy blue pea coats, leather and boucle trench coats; motorcycle jackets and sports coats with lapels). Some of the vintage from my closet is from my own shopping from 1996 onward; some is from my family (like fur; i also buy designer fur from sites like TRR- mainly J mendel and Dennis Basso (NWT for 80-90% off) for reasons of experimentation and sustainability). Some items i hold onto (like the pucci suit for many years before i find a pattern cutter who is willing to piece it together to fit me. The crop top in the second to last picture is from an old store called Alan BIlzarian on Newbury St, Boston. Its part of a three piece dress i wore the night before my wedding in 1991. DH is constantly after me to clean out the closet  Note: when i started buying chanel jackets, they were around 1K and there were plenty of things that went to 60% off twice yearly at the boutique. My style hasn’t changed much over the years and I’m still fond of bargains And repurposing what you have: whether its recutting an outfit or recoloring a bag. I’m not a minimalist to put it mildly, and i can easily imagine carrying the art bags with any of these outfits except for the pink pucci (i dont wear the pucci separates together but rather with denim). I’m also more likely to buy pants at full price, bc well, pants that fit are priceless).
> for @BowieFan1971, my favorite scarf isnt an hermes. Its a velvet etro scarf that was part of the Eden hotel, Rome, lobby display in the 1990’s. DH and I were staying at the hotel and begged them to take the scarf out. They finally relented the day before we left the hotel. It was 795 usd at the time which was a big splurge for me. i wear it maybe twice a year at most to preserve it.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976313
> View attachment 4976314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976319
> View attachment 4976330
> View attachment 4976335
> View attachment 4976338
> View attachment 4976341
> View attachment 4976339
> View attachment 4976342
> View attachment 4976343
> View attachment 4976344
> View attachment 4976345


Love the vintage! If I would wear it, I would get a Trigere wool coat but I live in the South and it would fit in my closet. A Chanel tweed jacket is probably my HG item...maybe one day... Ang you gave me an outfit idea for my Etro scarf! Thanks!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Gr


jblended said:


> I'm thrilled to say that my mum has tested negative!
> 
> The only issue is that two more of the staff around her have tested positive so the cycle of waiting to get yet another test has started.
> Since the hospital is getting more covid cases amongst the staff, everyone will be getting tested every 4 days from now on. I'm grateful for the change in procedure because more frequent testing will allow cases to be identified early and will likely stop any mass outbreaks amongst the staff.
> 
> What I've learned is that I must stop stressing about this. Realistically, mum is always exposed and most of the time we won't even know she has had a positive case around her. I must make peace with this being our reality and stop working myself into a bundle of nerves.
> I'm lucky she has moved to be with me, I am lucky she is loving her work in spite of these conditions, I am lucky every moment of every day that we are alive and well. And I'm in awe of her and many of her colleagues who have opted to skip retirement and serve their patients during this pandemic. It's been really incredible to witness firsthand how people can put others above themselves in this way.
> 
> That's enough from me! Thanks to you all for always supporting me. You are truly the best!


Great news!!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

January Stats:
0 bags in, 0 bags out
0 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out
3 pairs of shoes in (I have a weakness for Adidas), 2 pairs of shoes out
I used 13 different bags in January.


----------



## baghabitz34

Starting February with one of my red bags - the lovely oxblood rivet Rogue.


----------



## BowieFan1971

My bag choice for today’s trip...my Saleya PM with a Jean Patou pocket square.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> My first ever stats
> Bags in - 0
> Bags out- 4 (permanently moved out from the departing closet)
> SLGs in and out- 0
> Non bag challenge- massive flat clear out and declutter. Managed to donate clothing, bedding, and some kitchenware. Also have put aside a lot of books to be donated once the library reopens.


Awesome stats - congratulations!


travelbliss said:


> Well I made it to the end of January sans a new bag purchase,  and I've carried different ones for the most minor errands.    I'd say that's progress !!


Well done travelbliss!


Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s January 2021 Stats*
> 
> Bags In: 1.5 _(I think one is going back. I’ll share photos of both when I have a moment)_
> 
> Bags Out: 0 _(I don’t see this metric changing for years. I love everything I have!)_
> 
> SLG’s In / Out: 0
> 
> Non Bag Challenge: I don’t have an extra toothpick in the house. So, I tried to venture into the garage which is Mr. S’s domain to get a jump on getting rid of 28 items in 28 days and was repelled with full prejudice.  So no go.


Great job Sparkle! I'm looking forward to your pics of the 1.5 bags in.

@jblended your restraint on the boutique offered bag is amazing. Congratulations! I am glad your mom is doing well.
@BowieFan1971 I hope you have an amazing trip to the H Boutique. My first scarf was a 70. It is a lot of fun looking at the different colours, designs and formats, especially when you find an SA who likes to talk about scarves. I love learning different ways to tie scarves and use scarf rings. I look forward to hearing about your adventure!
@cowgirlsboots I agree putting on our "this is so me" clothes is like putting on a suit of armour.
@Sparkletastic I'm thrilled to hear that you're helping your friend invest in pieces that make her feel special and "show love to herself!"
@SakuraSakura it's great to see you posting. I hope you're doing well. So exciting to plan for a move. It's great to have the time to prepare for it. Congratulations on your fashion revelation - it feels wonderful to make those decisions and move forward.


----------



## Cookiefiend

January Stats:
Bags in - 1, bags out - 0
SLGs in or out - 0
Scarves in - 2, out - 0. A vintage jacquard and Exposition Universelle came in, I still have one scarf listed, but I've pulled out a few that may go on the block. 

I participated in 2 challenges - Take the tag off (wore the Just Campagne Deville 5 times), and Bags to Shed (wore the CoLab twice and Miss Alligator once). In the challenges I learned that the JC Deville isn't going to work (remember my post about zippers) and the CoLab is a keeper. Miss Alligator is still a lovely bag but a bit small. I wore a total of 9 bags over the month, mostly to the office. 

I'm still listening to Great Expectations through Audible, finished another book of poetry and started another (Dog Songs by Mary Oliver). 

The Great Basement Purge was started, I donated 2 SUV-full loads. I won't give you the entire breakdown of how many items that was (though I did write it down), but it was 4 x 18 boxes of 'everyday' wine glasses, 2 x 6 boxes of 'nicer' wine glasses. 2 x 6 boxes of margarita glasses, a toaster (brand new), a tea kettle, 3 large outdoor Christmas decorations, 2 boxes of Holiday decorations (Valentine's Day and halloween), 2 big bags of clothing, and a bunch of stuff I can't remember because I'm not at home. 

February, I will continue the GBP and make myself donate or pitch some of the boy's toys and things, some old furniture (2 dressers, some old dining room chairs, lamps, and a couple of side tables) and some dishes that haven't been used in 17 years. I can't do anything about the wine that's stacked in there (it is at least stacked by vintage) so I have to quit fussing about it. 
That will take care of 2/3 of the unfinished basement, but I'll still have to do the last third... that has the boxes for the good wine glasses, and decanters, all the boxes for stereo equipment and the paint supplies for the house... and some assorted crap. UGH! Progress is being made though, so Yay!

For February, I am Team Red Bag, and I'm still working on CPW.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> I love your descriptions and today’s outfit. Your scarf selfies always make me imagine you as polished, fun and well put together with a coordinating scarf.
> 
> Your photos and storytelling solidify my mental image of you as a glamourous, vintage bombshell. I love the vintage coats, fur trims and stoles. You portray a strong fashion confidence and don’t mess with me attitude cowgirlsboots. The Dior New Locks and YSL coat totally fit.
> 
> I am sorry for the huge disappointment BowieFan. I hope the situation can be resolved quickly.
> 
> This is like a spread in a fashion magazine doni. I love the individual items you’ve shared and how you’ve put everything together. My impression of you is creative, incredibly fashionable and discerning eye for curating the best pieces that work for you. This is a lady who does not settle and surrounds herself with beautiful things that are “so her.” Very cool girl chic. The Faco Clutch is stunning.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words Elaine.
> 
> @JenJBS @keodi I admire your service to your country.


Thank you so much, you are so kind!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> My bag choice for today’s trip...my Saleya PM with a Jean Patou pocket square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976416


Have a great time, I can't wait to see your new gav!


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> My stats for the month:
> 
> - Bags in: 4
> - Bags out: 7
> 
> So, at least I’m culling somewhat...
> 
> I started January with 31 bags, and I successfully wore 22 of those, some of them up to three times. I have also worn two of my bags that were new this month, multiple times. Somehow I thought I had worn a higher number but looking over the list, it’s looking like it’s 24 bags total that have been worn this month.
> 
> Next month, in truth, there will also be more new bags. I’m planning to let go of the straw circle bag, and I’m beginning to learn towards letting go of one of the Proenza Schouler chain wallets (the medium brown one).  It does go with some outfits nicely, but the chain on it has never been very comfortable and I suspect I could find a different brown, casual leather bag that I like more...


7 bags out Jereni - that is absolutely amazing! Which bags did you release, I loved all of your pics this month. Congratulations on your January bag rotation!


cowgirlsboots said:


> January 2021 stats
> 
> 2 bags in- the leopard Miss Dior Promenade Pouch and the Dior Delices I bought, but have not yet received.
> (2 more bags in -two Kates Spade- to give to my DD for her Birthday in April)
> 
> 0 bags out- I have a few listed, but nobody wants them...
> 
> 0 slg in/ 0 slg out (I´m at slg peace with my red Dior Karenina wallet!)


The bags yo've added are "so you." Many congratulations cowgirlsboots!


JenJBS said:


> January 2021 Stats
> (based on date of purchase, not date the item was/will be delivered)
> 
> Purses
> 5 out
> 2 in
> 
> SLG's
> 0 out
> 0 in
> 
> A pair of gloves bought in December was delivered in January. The second bag purchase will hopefully be delivered this coming week, and may be returned.


Wow - great work on 5 bags out in January. I also loved your Marine in action pics - like @momasaurus said, totally bad@ss! Which bags did you send off?


Hazzelnut said:


> My bag stats are:
> 
> 0 new bags
> 0 sold bags (I’m super happy with what I have so don’t think I will sell any this year)
> 1 new SLG
> 
> Sold my Chanel card holder last year when I was going through some things. Started to get better and regretted it. So I repurchased and I’m very happy!
> 
> I have my eye on one bag, but the SA I normally work with doesn’t know if the store will get it so I’m unsure if I’ll be purchasing anything in February.
> 
> Although, my partner and I have decided to buy a house together next year so I need to start being sensible and not splurge too much on bags! Going to miss my little flat though, I was so proud when I picked up the keys and signed my mortgage agreement. But the new chapter will be exciting!


Well done on replacing the SLG you missed. Congratulations on planning to buy a house next year. That is so exciting!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> That is how I usually style them (over dresses or long T-shirts), but I just prefer the look of longer blazers and jackets in general.  Also, I just have way too many blazers and jackets and am running out of space, so I decided to make some room by moving out the cropped ones which are my least-used items.  Agree with you about the turn-lock bags.  In fact, turn-lock openings are generally my favorite (prefer them to the snap button closures).
> 
> Bag stats:
> One bag in (Bottega Veneta Chain Knot).  0 out.
> No new SLG's.  My SLG collection is very small, so no need to get rid of any.


Congratulations on adding a Chain Knot. What a special piece to treasure.


momasaurus said:


> My Jan stats:
> bags in: 0
> bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0 (not for want of looking, though!)
> SLGs out: 0
> scarves in: 2 (one yet to arrive) I had $50 eBay bucks to spend!
> scarves out: 0
> 
> My most worn bag this month is the cherry Portland leather goods mini tote. I took out the barenia christine a few times but got nervous the hand sanitizer might leak. Mostly just a calvi in my pocket.


Great stats momasaurus! Will you share a pic of your cherry PLG mini tote, perhaps in the colour weeks? I love red bags. Which scarves did you add? <telling myself look away ... don't get tempted> 


keodi said:


> Thank you! @880 and @momasaurus!
> 
> Nice job on the stats this month!
> 
> I'm sorry, I know what that must feel like!
> 
> So true! I agree 100%
> my stats for January
> Purses
> 1 out
> 0 in
> 
> SLG's
> 0 out
> 0 in
> Scarves
> 1 in
> 0 out


Congratulations on your bag out and scarf in. Will you share your scarf addition when you get a moment?


whateve said:


> January stats
> 
> As usual, I waited until the last minute to post, just in case I sold something. (I didn't)
> 
> purses out 0, purses in 0
> SLGs out 0, SLGs in 1 - a purse charm I had to get after I saw someone's picture of it on tpf
> 
> I made it 1/12 of the year without buying a purse! So far, so good.


Great stats whateve. Congrats on your SLG in, it's so cute!


doni said:


> Reading quickly this morning, but on the subject of SAs and luxury shopping, to tell @BowieFan1971 that in my experience, Hermes SAs love selling scarves. It gives them a chance to show off their scarf-tying techniques. So much more fun than selling the handbags...
> The first time I got a gavroche, I was in the store for a standard 90 cm carre. It was the SA who conviced me to get a small one after I liked one of the designs, by showing me the possibilities of tying it. Another time she went out of the way to convince the SM to take down a gavroche in display. So fear not, and expect a nice experience.
> 
> My stats this month:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 4
> 
> Blazers in: 1 (I _had to_ replace my leather blazer that has been stranded in Madrid since this COVID thing started...)
> Blazers out: a few, as we have been tidying the basement and found some old specimens laying around...


Great stats doni! Which bags did you exit? Congrats on your leather blazer.


----------



## BowieFan1971

So I did this thing...    


I love it! It’s a 70...perfect size cuz I can tie it on my bag if I get too warm. Found it in the first 5 minutes, but continued to look. Saw some beautiful scarves for another day and looked at bags too. Really like the Picotin. My SA, Cesar, was super nice without being phony and really generous and welcoming. I had a wonderful time!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Ive posted some  iconic me fashion pieces (all shop my closet except for the coats bought late last year in photo 1 and 3) in various TPF action of the day threads: they include premier designer (Chanel, Hermes and vintage from my closet Dolce, YSL, Akris and Etro; vintage designer (Pucci, Adel Simpson, Norman Norell and Donald Brooks and favorite no name coats (like th blue and black leopard wool from an Etsy seller) and jackets; mens shirts (mainly turnbull and borelli); and brunello and athletic pants and leggings. I dress up to cheer myself, so these are all things i wore outside during covid 2020. I’m particularly addicted to navy blue pea coats, leather and boucle trench coats; motorcycle jackets and sports coats with lapels). Some of the vintage from my closet is from my own shopping from 1996 onward; some is from my family (like fur; i also buy designer fur from sites like TRR- mainly J mendel and Dennis Basso (NWT for 80-90% off) for reasons of experimentation and sustainability). Some items i hold onto (like the pucci suit for many years before i find a pattern cutter who is willing to piece it together to fit me. The crop top in the second to last picture is from an old store called Alan BIlzarian on Newbury St, Boston. Its part of a three piece dress i wore the night before my wedding in 1991. DH is constantly after me to clean out the closet  Note: when i started buying chanel jackets, they were 1K and there were plenty of things (including seasonal bags and WOC in fabric and other materials — i think i paid 150 or 250 usd for an olive green printed one, phw)  that went to 60% off twice yearly at the 57th st. boutique. My style hasn’t changed much over the years and I’m still fond of bargains And repurposing what you have: whether its recutting an outfit or recoloring a bag. I’m not a minimalist to put it mildly, and i can easily imagine carrying the art bags with any of these outfits except for the pink pucci (i dont wear the pucci separates together but rather with denim). I’m also more likely to buy pants at full price, bc well, pants that fit are priceless).
> for @BowieFan1971, my favorite scarf isnt an hermes. Its a velvet etro scarf that was part of the Eden hotel, Rome, lobby display in the 1990’s. DH and I were staying at the hotel and begged them to take the scarf out. They finally relented the day before we left the hotel (Not because of our begging per se. I think etro boutique decided to change their display). Which goes to show the difference between store policies in the US and in Europe. It was the equivalent of 795 usd at the time which was a big splurge for me. i wear it maybe twice a year at most to preserve it.
> My favorite item is a cream synthetic issey miyake jacket with a tan faux fur collar that i bought in 1992. It looks like opaque matte bubble wrap and is lined in powder blue fleece. I wear it maybe once every five years At most.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976313
> View attachment 4976314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976319
> View attachment 4976330
> View attachment 4976335
> View attachment 4976338
> View attachment 4976341
> View attachment 4976339
> View attachment 4976342
> View attachment 4976343
> View attachment 4976344
> View attachment 4976345


@880 your outfits, styling, bags and closet render me the visual equivalent of speechless! So many beautiful things to admire. I really admire your confidence and sense of fun. Look at all of those smiles! You radiate joyfulness. Thank you for sharing all of your great outfit pics and descriptions. 


jblended said:


> I forgot this update earlier. My SA called to say her other buyer changed their mind on the glam slam camera bag and I can have it if I want it.
> I said no again! This time it hurt me because she needs the commission.
> I can't justify another bag in that size and shape, though. And to prove the point to myself, I pulled out some of my camera bags that are around the same size and took a picture to remind myself of how redundant another would be. I actually think I have another 2 on top of the ones pictured that classify as camera bags...
> I have too many bags but this glam slam is entirely unlike my others and is such a lovely grey. The universe insists on tempting me!
> 
> View attachment 4976348
> 
> 
> In other news, one of my bags has moved out of my collection.
> I have a lovely round suede bag that was gifted to me and was a part of my 'forever' collection because I love the person who gave it to me. The truth is that I could never quite love the bag itself, even though I adore round bags, and this one doesn't sag around the zipper as most of them do...yet somehow, if I'm honest, it doesn't make my heart sing when I use it.
> My mum tried it on just now and we both realized it is better suited to her! I don't know if I will officially count this as 'one bag out' for Feb since it still lives on my bag shelf, but technically it will be hers now.
> 
> View attachment 4976350
> 
> 
> 
> It shows! I love that you are playing with your things and enjoying them.
> 
> 
> Well done on buying it anyway! But seriously, Yikes on the comment!


Congratulations jblended! I love your bag family photo. I love group pics. You know what styles work for you!


baghabitz34 said:


> January Stats:
> 0 bags in, 0 bags out
> 0 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out
> 3 pairs of shoes in (I have a weakness for Adidas), 2 pairs of shoes out
> I used 13 different bags in January.


Great stats and amazing job on bag rotation baghabitz.


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4976408
> 
> Starting February with one of my red bags - the lovely oxblood rivet Rogue.


So pretty, I love the colour!


BowieFan1971 said:


> My bag choice for today’s trip...my Saleya PM with a Jean Patou pocket square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976416


Looks beautiful!


Cookiefiend said:


> January Stats:
> Bags in - 1, bags out - 0
> SLGs in or out - 0
> Scarves in - 2, out - 0. A vintage jacquard and Exposition Universelle came in, I still have one scarf listed, but I've pulled out a few that may go on the block.
> 
> I participated in 2 challenges - Take the tag off (wore the Just Campagne Deville 5 times), and Bags to Shed (wore the CoLab twice and Miss Alligator once). In the challenges I learned that the JC Deville isn't going to work (remember my post about zippers) and the CoLab is a keeper. Miss Alligator is still a lovely bag but a bit small. I wore a total of 9 bags over the month, mostly to the office.
> 
> I'm still listening to Great Expectations through Audible, finished another book of poetry and started another (Dog Songs by Mary Oliver).
> 
> The Great Basement Purge was started, I donated 2 SUV-full loads. I won't give you the entire breakdown of how many items that was (though I did write it down), but it was 4 x 18 boxes of 'everyday' wine glasses, 2 x 6 boxes of 'nicer' wine glasses. 2 x 6 boxes of margarita glasses, a toaster (brand new), a tea kettle, 3 large outdoor Christmas decorations, 2 boxes of Holiday decorations (Valentine's Day and halloween), 2 big bags of clothing, and a bunch of stuff I can't remember because I'm not at home.
> 
> February, I will continue the GBP and make myself donate or pitch some of the boy's toys and things, some old furniture (2 dressers, some old dining room chairs, lamps, and a couple of side tables) and some dishes that haven't been used in 17 years. I can't do anything about the wine that's stacked in there (it is at least stacked by vintage) so I have to quit fussing about it.
> That will take care of 2/3 of the unfinished basement, but I'll still have to do the last third... that has the boxes for the good wine glasses, and decanters, all the boxes for stereo equipment and the paint supplies for the house... and some assorted crap. UGH! Progress is being made though, so Yay!
> 
> For February, I am Team Red Bag, and I'm still working on CPW.


Amazing January Cookie. Congratulations on your stats, most mind blowing, congrats on the GBP. You're an inspiration! Did you share the bag you added this month, apologies if you shared it and I forgot.


BowieFan1971 said:


> So I did this thing...
> View attachment 4976570
> 
> I love it! It’s a 70...perfect size cuz I can tie it on my bag if I get too warm. Found it in the first 5 minutes, but continued to look. Saw some beautiful scarves for another day and looked at bags too. Really like the Picotin. My SA, Cesar, was super nice without being phony and really generous and welcoming. I had a wonderful time!



Congratulations BowieFan. It's gorgeous and so versatile! I love that you found it right away - it was meant to be. I'm glad you had a fun experience! Welcome to the slippery slope!


----------



## More bags

*January Update, Stats and Challenges*

January Challenges
*Take the tag off and wear it*- least worn bags
Vintage Black Snakeskin Clutch - 2x
Longchamp Le Pliage - 2x
Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain - 2x
Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap -2x 

*Date Night Bag*- wore four date night bags
Vintage Black Snakeskin Clutch - 2x
Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain - 2x
Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap - 2x
Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain - 2x

*Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - moderate, did some, needs more work

Carried 17 bags / 17
Wore 16 scarves/shawls
Read 2 books
Cleaned 3 kitchen drawers and 3 kitchen cupboard shelves with vinegar and water, replaced shelf liner where needed; need to continue through the remaining drawers and cupboard shelves
Exited 67 items: household items, clothes, etc.
*Jan 2021 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## jayohwhy

880 said:


> Ive posted some  iconic me fashion pieces


OMG 880 you are adorable! I can only wish to be as stylish as you when I finally get to the time where I am not carrying all the bits and bobs for the kids. I probably still wouldn't be creative enough to put together stylish outfits, but a girl can dream, can't she?


jblended said:


> My mum tried it on just now and we both realized it is better suited to her! I don't know if I will officially count this as 'one bag out' for Feb since it still lives on my bag shelf, but technically it will be hers now.


I totally applaud you for resisting temptation and your thoughtful re-homing of the round bag to your mom! I'm a big fan of intentionality with regards to purchases and items. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> The best customer they had, a couple who would spend about $10,000 at Christmas every year (diamonds for her, Rolex for him) were never dressed up and he would often come in straight from work with dirt under his nails...he owned an auto mechanic shop and gas station. And a lot of times he would pay cash or mostly cash. So no...you never can tell just by what a person is wearing.


I feel like my parents are like this couple as well. They aren't against buying nice things that they enjoy, but they don't bring it up to others and they dress unassumingly. For my parents, they like buying used cars and growing up people would make innuendos about their not being able to pay for them when firstly, my parents have a relationship with a high end mechanic who hooks it up with good deals when he has a client who is ready to sell, and secondly, they always pay cash for large purchases. However, I feel like the key to happiness is that my parents would feel like they have nothing to prove to others are more concerned with making wise choices.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> So I did this thing...
> View attachment 4976570
> 
> I love it! It’s a 70...perfect size cuz I can tie it on my bag if I get too warm. Found it in the first 5 minutes, but continued to look. Saw some beautiful scarves for another day and looked at bags too. Really like the Picotin. My SA, Cesar, was super nice without being phony and really generous and welcoming. I had a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976573


So beautiful!! I absolutely love the hem on this and it is a perfect size. You'll get so much use out of it - congratulations!


More bags said:


> @880 your outfits, styling, bags and closet render me the visual equivalent of speechless! So many beautiful things to admire. I really admire your confidence and sense of fun. Look at all of those smiles! You radiate joyfulness. Thank you for sharing all of your great outfit pics and descriptions.
> 
> Congratulations jblended! I love your bag family photo. I love group pics. You know what styles work for you!
> 
> Great stats and amazing job on bag rotation baghabitz.
> 
> So pretty, I love the colour!
> 
> Looks beautiful!
> 
> Amazing January Cookie. Congratulations on your stats, most mind blowing, congrats on the GBP. You're an inspiration! Did you share the bag you added this month, apologies if you shared it and I forgot.
> 
> 
> Congratulations BowieFan. It's gorgeous and so versatile! I love that you found it right away - it was meant to be. I'm glad you had a fun experience! Welcome to the slippery slope!


Thank you! I think I did show pictures of it... but I'm not 100% that I did? Here it is!


----------



## jayohwhy

January Stats

None in, None Out
Used bags- Chanel Deauville and Palms Springs mm, Chanel square mini as a wallet inside the bags/ grab and go

- Cleaned out the kitchen cupboards of storage items that are broken or no longer in use. 
- Cleared out my maternity / early motherhood clothes that are no longer needed!
- Purchased a couple colder weather clothing items

Next steps:
Clean out my pouch collection of things I don't need
Possible purchase: a standing desk for my workstation
Possible purchase: a red or pink Chanel piece for LNY


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I'm thrilled to say that my mum has tested negative!
> 
> The only issue is that two more of the staff around her have tested positive so the cycle of waiting to get yet another test has started.
> Since the hospital is getting more covid cases amongst the staff, everyone will be getting tested every 4 days from now on. I'm grateful for the change in procedure because more frequent testing will allow cases to be identified early and will likely stop any mass outbreaks amongst the staff.
> 
> What I've learned is that I must stop stressing about this. Realistically, mum is always exposed and most of the time we won't even know she has had a positive case around her. I must make peace with this being our reality and stop working myself into a bundle of nerves.
> I'm lucky she has moved to be with me, I am lucky she is loving her work in spite of these conditions, I am lucky every moment of every day that we are alive and well. And I'm in awe of her and many of her colleagues who have opted to skip retirement and serve their patients during this pandemic. It's been really incredible to witness firsthand how people can put others above themselves in this way.
> 
> That's enough from me! Thanks to you all for always supporting me. You are truly the best!



Deep sigh of relief! I´m truly happy for you!


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> So I did this thing...
> View attachment 4976570
> 
> I love it! It’s a 70...perfect size cuz I can tie it on my bag if I get too warm. Found it in the first 5 minutes, but continued to look. Saw some beautiful scarves for another day and looked at bags too. Really like the Picotin. My SA, Cesar, was super nice without being phony and really generous and welcoming. I had a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976573


so happy for you! You look beautiful! 
thank you so much for your kind words, @More bags, @jblended, @BowieFan1971, @doni, @cowgirlsboots, @momasaurus, and  @jayohwhy! We should wear things that cheer us during covid! @jayohwhy, congrats on cleaning out the kitchen stuff; i need to do that too! Hugs
@Cookiefiend, love the juste campagne bag!
@jblended, if your mom loves the suede bag, then it definitely counts as one out!
P.S. @jayohwhy, i think your parents have the right idea.  i was fortunate to have been gifted my first car upon college graduation. It was expensive and a total lemon (I would go to Foreign Motors in Cambridge Ma almost every week for one issue or another). I traded it in for a different car after about a year of frustration and lost at least a third of its value if not more. So, i can certainly understand the value of buying a per certified pre owned luxury car.
@BowieFan1971, when i was fresh out of college, i took two years until grad school to paint full time (and i worked at Louis, Boston, an upscale clothing store as my ‘day’ job). the employees were trained that the top Louis, Boston customer was a guy who came in with unkempt hair, questionable scruffiness, and rubber flip flops. So yes, one can never tell. 
@baghabitz34, I love the oxblood rivet Rogue bag! this color is so versatile and rich looking! Gorgeous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Ive posted some  iconic me fashion pieces (all shop my closet except for the coats bought late last year in photo 1 and 3) in various TPF action of the day threads: they include premier designer (Chanel, Hermes and vintage from my closet Dolce, YSL, Akris and Etro; vintage designer (Pucci, Adel Simpson, Norman Norell and Donald Brooks and favorite no name coats (like th blue and black leopard wool from an Etsy seller) and jackets; mens shirts (mainly turnbull and borelli); and brunello and athletic pants and leggings. I dress up to cheer myself, so these are all things i wore outside during covid 2020. I’m particularly addicted to navy blue pea coats, leather and boucle trench coats; motorcycle jackets and sports coats with lapels). Some of the vintage from my closet is from my own shopping from 1996 onward; some is from my family (like fur; i also buy designer fur from sites like TRR- mainly J mendel and Dennis Basso (NWT for 80-90% off) for reasons of experimentation and sustainability). Some items i hold onto (like the pucci suit for many years before i find a pattern cutter who is willing to piece it together to fit me. The crop top in the second to last picture is from an old store called Alan BIlzarian on Newbury St, Boston. Its part of a three piece dress i wore the night before my wedding in 1991. DH is constantly after me to clean out the closet  Note: when i started buying chanel jackets, they were 1K and there were plenty of things (including seasonal bags and WOC in fabric and other materials — i think i paid 150 or 250 usd for an olive green printed one, phw)  that went to 60% off twice yearly at the 57th st. boutique. My style hasn’t changed much over the years and I’m still fond of bargains And repurposing what you have: whether its recutting an outfit or recoloring a bag. I’m not a minimalist to put it mildly, and i can easily imagine carrying the art bags with any of these outfits except for the pink pucci (i dont wear the pucci separates together but rather with denim). I’m also more likely to buy pants at full price, bc well, pants that fit are priceless).
> for @BowieFan1971, my favorite scarf isnt an hermes. Its a velvet etro scarf that was part of the Eden hotel, Rome, lobby display in the 1990’s. DH and I were staying at the hotel and begged them to take the scarf out. They finally relented the day before we left the hotel (Not because of our begging per se. I think etro boutique decided to change their display). Which goes to show the difference between store policies in the US and in Europe. It was the equivalent of 795 usd at the time which was a big splurge for me. i wear it maybe twice a year at most to preserve it.
> My favorite item is a cream synthetic issey miyake jacket with a tan faux fur collar that i bought in 1992. It looks like opaque matte bubble wrap and is lined in powder blue fleece. I wear it maybe once every five years At most.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976313
> View attachment 4976314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976319
> View attachment 4976330
> View attachment 4976335
> View attachment 4976338
> View attachment 4976341
> View attachment 4976339
> View attachment 4976342
> View attachment 4976343
> View attachment 4976344
> View attachment 4976345



Thank-you so much for the fab fashion show! I love, love, love your outfits! Your closet looks like an Alladin´s Cave to me... drool!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4976408
> 
> Starting February with one of my red bags - the lovely oxblood rivet Rogue.


So cool!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> My bag choice for today’s trip...my Saleya PM with a Jean Patou pocket square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976416



How lovely! The scarf really elevates the bag! I love this combination!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> So I did this thing...
> View attachment 4976570
> 
> I love it! It’s a 70...perfect size cuz I can tie it on my bag if I get too warm. Found it in the first 5 minutes, but continued to look. Saw some beautiful scarves for another day and looked at bags too. Really like the Picotin. My SA, Cesar, was super nice without being phony and really generous and welcoming. I had a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976573



Congratulations! 
I adore the scarf you chose! It´s perfect on you and such a stunning design! 
I´m so happy you had a good experience- fit for a special Birthday treat!


----------



## More bags

@BowieFan1971 I really love your question about iconic pieces in our wardrobe. It is so thought provoking. I really enjoy the additional view into our Pocket Friends’ personality, style and lifestyle.

Here’s a few of my favourites -

Shoes - ankle boots are a staple through fall and winter, Loeffler Randall Kassidy Kitten Heel Bootie in Gold Textile, Frye Ellen Deco Buckle Short
Bottoms - jeggings, dark grey and dark blue
Tops - cashmere sweaters, black and grey
Blazers - Banana Republic Leopard Print Car Coat, Etoile Isabel Marant Black Tweed Blazer, Eileen Fisher Tweed Long Jacket
Scarves - so many ways to add a finishing touch, so many styles, colours and looks, Hermes Le Jardin de la Maharani silk 90 cm, Hermes Jaguar Quetzal Chale Cashmere CSGM
edited to add:  I prefer jewel tones, in scarves, bags and wardrobe colours (thanks @Cookiefiend )
In the excitement of gathering items for the pic I forgot my favourite bags.  My current favourite bags:

Hermes Etain Bolide 31
Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle and today’s bag
Chanel Red Reissue 226
Chanel Black Reissue 226
Other elements that are part of my daily armour,

Red lipstick
Diamond stud earrings or gold hoops
Necklace, gold and diamond pendant or white gold and diamond pendant
Bracelets, David Yurman Rose Gold Renaissance Bracelet and Bvlgari Rose Gold B.Zero1 Bangle Bracelet or White Gold Diamond Bangle stacked with Hermes leather bracelets
Rings, engagement ring, wedding band, channel set diamond anniversary ring, Birks White Gold and Diamond Snowflake Ring, pinky ring for my profession
Watch, Apple Watch
Glasses, I am blind without them!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Some of the scarves I wore in January


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Wow - great work on 5 bags out in January. I also loved your Marine in action pics - like @momasaurus said, totally bad@ss! Which bags did you send off?



Thank you!   

A Coach. My last Michael Kors. The Lunch by Marie Turnor - live the concept, but just doesn't work for me. My two Marco Massaccesi bags.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> So beautiful!! I absolutely love the hem on this and it is a perfect size. You'll get so much use out of it - congratulations!
> 
> Thank you! I think I did show pictures of it... but I'm not 100% that I did? Here it is!
> View attachment 4976587


Yes! I knew I had a short memory! Thanks for reposting Cookie.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> @BowieFan1971 I really love your question about iconic pieces in our wardrobe. It is so thought provoking. I really enjoy the additional view into our Pocket Friends’ personality, style and lifestyle.
> 
> Here’s a few of my favourites -
> 
> Shoes - ankle boots are a staple through fall and winter, Loeffler Randall Kassidy Kitten Heel Bootie in Gold Textile, Frye Ellen Deco Buckle Short
> Bottoms - jeggings, dark grey and dark blue
> Tops - cashmere sweaters, black and grey
> Blazers - Banana Republic Leopard Print Car Coat, Etoile Isabel Marant Black Tweed Blazer, Eileen Fisher Tweed Long Jacket
> Scarves - so many ways to add a finishing touch, so many styles, colours and looks, Hermes Le Jardin de la Maharani silk 90 cm, Hermes Jaguar Quetzal Chale Cashmere CSGM
> In the excitement of gathering items for the pic I forgot my favourite bags.  My current favourite bags:
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle and today’s bag
> Chanel Red Reissue 226
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Other elements that are part of my daily armour,
> 
> Red lipstick
> Diamond stud earrings
> Necklace, gold and diamond pendant or white gold and diamond pendant
> Bracelets, David Yurman Rose Gold Renaissance Bracelet and Bvlgari Rose Gold B.Zero1 Bangle Bracelet or White Gold Diamond Bangle stacked with Hermes leather bracelets
> Rings, engagement ring, wedding band, channel set diamond anniversary ring, Birks White Gold and Diamond Snowflake Ring
> Watch, Apple Watch
> Glasses, I am blind without them!
> 
> View attachment 4976624
> View attachment 4976625


I love your thoughtful curation and color and texture choices! And your color palette for the scarves! May I ask what pattern and colorway is top right, photo #6? Hugs


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ok, so notes on my experience...
I likened it to my DH (who loved the scarf, which I am realizing more and more is just ME!) to a piece of really good chocolate. Decadent, delicious, crave-able and definitely to be enjoyed again. But on occasion and in moderation. It was special, but I don’t think I would like it so much if I went often. It would not be as special. I could have gone in a few other stores...Dior was across the street and Etro was around the corner...but while I looked in their windows, I did not want to go in because I wanted to savor the experience I had just had and chose to go home. I could see myself going once a year to Hermès to treat myself, to select and buy more than to just look/browse. The SA was sweet...after he wrapped it, I reminded him I said I wanted to wear it out, which he loved, so he took it out of the box, put it on me and arranged it, then retied the empty box after I asked him to so I could have the thrill of untying the box when I got home.

I really liked the Picotin 18, way more than I anticipated liking an Hermès bag. I could see selling a few LVs to make that happen. They did not have it in Gold, but I saw the gold leather and tried Picotins in black in 18 and 22. The leather was impressive, the design simple but distinctive, the lock detail was special and it was not heavy. And the price point was nice. Gold or orange would be nice!

I am so glad I went. And so happy I found something special that was everything I could have wanted...natural with a pop of color, non-traditional design that is happy and elegant, an iconic element (the pop of orange and the H) and I will not see it everywhere. Even the SA hadn’t remembered seeing it before  but loved it and I got the only one they had. It is an item that makes me giddy...today was perfect!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *January Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> January Challenges
> *Take the tag off and wear it*- least worn bags
> Vintage Black Snakeskin Clutch - 2x
> Longchamp Le Pliage - 2x
> Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain - 2x
> Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap -2x /
> 
> *Date Night Bag*- wore four date night bags
> Vintage Black Snakeskin Clutch - 2x
> Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain - 2x
> Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap - 2x
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain - 2x
> 
> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - moderate, did some, needs more workCarried 17 bags / 17
> 
> Wore 16 scarves/shawls
> Read 2 books
> Cleaned 3 kitchen drawers and 3 kitchen cupboard shelves with vinegar and water, replaced shelf liner where needed; need to continue through the remaining drawers and cupboard shelves
> Exited 67 items: household items, clothes, etc.
> *Jan 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


These are great stats! Congratulations! 


jayohwhy said:


> January Stats
> 
> None in, None Out
> Used bags- Chanel Deauville and Palms Springs mm, Chanel square mini as a wallet inside the bags/ grab and go
> 
> - Cleaned out the kitchen cupboards of storage items that are broken or no longer in use.
> - Cleared out my maternity / early motherhood clothes that are no longer needed!
> - Purchased a couple colder weather clothing items
> 
> Next steps:
> Clean out my pouch collection of things I don't need
> Possible purchase: a standing desk for my workstation
> Possible purchase: a red or pink Chanel piece for LNY


Fabulous! I'm going to have to at least check out this Chanel square mini! 


More bags said:


> @BowieFan1971 I really love your question about iconic pieces in our wardrobe. It is so thought provoking. I really enjoy the additional view into our Pocket Friends’ personality, style and lifestyle.
> 
> Here’s a few of my favourites -
> 
> Shoes - ankle boots are a staple through fall and winter, Loeffler Randall Kassidy Kitten Heel Bootie in Gold Textile, Frye Ellen Deco Buckle Short
> Bottoms - jeggings, dark grey and dark blue
> Tops - cashmere sweaters, black and grey
> Blazers - Banana Republic Leopard Print Car Coat, Etoile Isabel Marant Black Tweed Blazer, Eileen Fisher Tweed Long Jacket
> Scarves - so many ways to add a finishing touch, so many styles, colours and looks, Hermes Le Jardin de la Maharani silk 90 cm, Hermes Jaguar Quetzal Chale Cashmere CSGM
> In the excitement of gathering items for the pic I forgot my favourite bags.  My current favourite bags:
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle and today’s bag
> Chanel Red Reissue 226
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Other elements that are part of my daily armour,
> 
> Red lipstick
> Diamond stud earrings
> Necklace, gold and diamond pendant or white gold and diamond pendant
> Bracelets, David Yurman Rose Gold Renaissance Bracelet and Bvlgari Rose Gold B.Zero1 Bangle Bracelet or White Gold Diamond Bangle stacked with Hermes leather bracelets
> Rings, engagement ring, wedding band, channel set diamond anniversary ring, Birks White Gold and Diamond Snowflake Ring, pinky ring for my profession
> Watch, Apple Watch
> Glasses, I am blind without them!
> 
> View attachment 4976624
> View attachment 4976625


Perfect and so chic! 

I'm seeing so many amazing looks from everyone! Thank you all!


More bags said:


> Some of the scarves I wore in January
> View attachment 4976661
> View attachment 4976662
> View attachment 4976663
> View attachment 4976664
> View attachment 4976665
> View attachment 4976666
> View attachment 4976667
> View attachment 4976668
> View attachment 4976669
> View attachment 4976670
> View attachment 4976671


 
So lovely, so many wonderful jewel tones! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, so notes on my experience...
> I likened it to my DH (who loved the scarf, which I am realizing more and more is just ME!) to a piece of really good chocolate. Decadent, delicious, crave-able and definitely to be enjoyed again. But on occasion and in moderation. It was special, but I don’t think I would like it so much if I went often. It would not be as special. I could have gone in a few other stores...Dior was across the street and Etro was around the corner...but while I looked in their windows, I did not want to go in because I wanted to savor the experience I had just had and chose to go home. I could see myself going once a year to Hermès to treat myself, to select and buy more than to just look/browse. The SA was sweet...after he wrapped it, I reminded him I said I wanted to wear it out, which he loved, so he took it out of the box, put it on me and arranged it, then retied the empty box after I asked him to so I could have the thrill of untying the box when I got home.
> 
> I really liked the Picotin 18, way more than I anticipated liking an Hermès bag. I could see selling a few LVs to make that happen. They did not have it in Gold, but I saw the gold leather and tried Picotins in black in 18 and 22. The leather was impressive, the design simple but distinctive, the lock detail was special and it was not heavy. And the price point was nice. Gold or orange would be nice!
> 
> I am so glad I went. And so happy I found something special that was everything I could have wanted...natural with a pop of color, non-traditional design that is happy and elegant, an iconic element (the pop of orange and the H) and I will not see it everywhere. Even the SA hadn’t remembered seeing it before  but loved it and I got the only one they had. It is an item that makes me giddy...today was perfect!


I am so happy for you!  
(also - I'm a big fan of the Pico!)


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> @BowieFan1971 I really love your question about iconic pieces in our wardrobe. It is so thought provoking. I really enjoy the additional view into our Pocket Friends’ personality, style and lifestyle.
> 
> Here’s a few of my favourites -
> 
> Shoes - ankle boots are a staple through fall and winter, Loeffler Randall Kassidy Kitten Heel Bootie in Gold Textile, Frye Ellen Deco Buckle Short
> Bottoms - jeggings, dark grey and dark blue
> Tops - cashmere sweaters, black and grey
> Blazers - Banana Republic Leopard Print Car Coat, Etoile Isabel Marant Black Tweed Blazer, Eileen Fisher Tweed Long Jacket
> Scarves - so many ways to add a finishing touch, so many styles, colours and looks, Hermes Le Jardin de la Maharani silk 90 cm, Hermes Jaguar Quetzal Chale Cashmere CSGM
> In the excitement of gathering items for the pic I forgot my favourite bags.  My current favourite bags:
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle and today’s bag
> Chanel Red Reissue 226
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Other elements that are part of my daily armour,
> 
> Red lipstick
> Diamond stud earrings
> Necklace, gold and diamond pendant or white gold and diamond pendant
> Bracelets, David Yurman Rose Gold Renaissance Bracelet and Bvlgari Rose Gold B.Zero1 Bangle Bracelet or White Gold Diamond Bangle stacked with Hermes leather bracelets
> Rings, engagement ring, wedding band, channel set diamond anniversary ring, Birks White Gold and Diamond Snowflake Ring, pinky ring for my profession
> Watch, Apple Watch
> Glasses, I am blind without them!
> 
> View attachment 4976624
> View attachment 4976625


The car coat and the LR booties...I want them!


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> really liked the Picotin 18, way more than I anticipated liking an Hermès bag. I could see selling a few LVs to make that happen. They did not have it in Gold, but I saw the gold leather and tried Picotins in black in 18 and 22. The leather was impressive, the design simple but distinctive, the lock detail was special and it was not heavy. And the price point was nice. Gold or orange would be nice!


It’s a slippery slope! Ode to picotin has a lot of info on TPF! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-picotin.421880/page-314

I recall someone did some kind of strap, so it became a convertible shoulder bag like a Lindy.
Edit: @BowieFan1971, in ode to picotin, the strap is from shoulder bag strap on Etsy. I’ve purchased from this Etsy seller and love her straps. Other TPfers use a maxi twilly as a strap




__





						Ode to the Picotin
					

I just sent her a screenshot of the bag posted earlier in this thread (the P22 tricolor) and asked my SA if she had ever seen one. I think it was sheer luck that there happened to be a shipment at exact same time and no one had previously requested this specific bag. I'm out on the East Coast...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Also food for thought, there were once many picotins, without the  lock, that were much cheaper on the resellers market, so that might be an option to consider. They were sized PM, MM, GM and TGM. Here is an archive photo of me with a TGM pictotin (now in my moms closet) that I bought from another TPFer for about 1K Years ago.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> I love your thoughtful curation and color and texture choices! And your color palette for the scarves! May I ask what pattern and colorway is top right, photo #6? Hugs


Thank you @880 for the wonderfully kind words. Scarf #6 =#9, Hermes Jaguar Quetzal Chale Cashmere CSGM by Alice Shirley CW 06 ME/Bleu Jean/Abricot/Gris. It is a chameleon CSGM and shows differently depending how you tie it!


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Thank you @880 for the wonderfully kind words. Scarf #6 =#9, Hermes Jaguar Quetzal Chale Cashmere CSGM by Alice Shirley CW 06 ME/Bleu Jean/Abricot/Gris. It is a chameleon CSGM and shows differently depending how you tie it!


Thank you! i love all of your scarf pics, but that one in particular caught my eye! I also remember your gorgeous bolide and scarf pic with the incredible interplay of rich but subtle color here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...llet-collection-any-one-else.1022226/page-586  It’s one of my favorite pics on TPF. And, I love your red and raisin slg inside, like a bright optimistic smile!  It was one of the best combos of different brands of SLG that played so harmoniously together that I’ve seen! Hugs

+1, re @Cookiefiend ‘s leadship on SOTD thread which can be otherwise quite esoteric and intimidating (but super informative)  for those of us who have just recently started to contribute!  Confession:while I adore SOTD, I am fifty pages behind 

@dcooney4, agree all the velvet hangers have to match (and I’m not normally  a matchy  person)

@Cookiefiend, I will go back onto the picotin thread to find your vibrato (I love vibrato) and I’d love to see it here! Congrats on decluttering 2 SUV loads of stuff! It sounds liberating and amazing!  Hugs


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> These are great stats! Congratulations!
> 
> Fabulous! I'm going to have to at least check out this Chanel square mini!
> 
> Perfect and so chic!
> 
> I'm seeing so many amazing looks from everyone! Thank you all!
> 
> 
> So lovely, so many wonderful jewel tones!
> 
> I am so happy for you!
> (also - I'm a big fan of the Pico!)


Thank you so much Cookie. Yes, how did I forget to mention - I prefer jewel tones, in scarves, bags and wardrobe colours.   
The Scarf of the Day thread (SOTD) has been fun and welcoming for new posters. Thank you for your leadership and positive comments on that thread.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Some of the scarves I wore in January
> View attachment 4976661
> View attachment 4976662
> View attachment 4976663
> View attachment 4976664
> View attachment 4976665
> View attachment 4976666
> View attachment 4976667
> View attachment 4976668
> View attachment 4976669
> View attachment 4976670
> View attachment 4976671



Thank-you for the eye-candy! All the scarves suit you fabulously!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> The car coat and the LR booties...I want them!


...me, too!


----------



## doni

More bags said:


> Great stats doni! Which bags did you exit? Congrats on your leather blazer.



BottegaV Pouch and Saint Laurent Niki, sold, and then got rid of two old bags found in the cellar, a no name clutch and a MiuMiu satchel.



jayohwhy said:


> January Stats
> None in, None Out
> 
> Possible purchase: a standing desk for my workstation



Congratulations on your stats! Do you have any particular desk in mind? Vaguely considering this but afraid I will find them all ugly... 



More bags said:


> @BowieFan1971 I really love your question about iconic pieces in our wardrobe. It is so thought provoking. I really enjoy the additional view into our Pocket Friends’ personality, style and lifestyle.
> Other elements that are part of my daily armour,
> 
> Red lipstick



Love your choices! and the bags...
What red lipstick you recommend? I always want to be that woman who has signature red lips, but have never managed...



BowieFan1971 said:


> So I did this thing...
> I love it! It’s a 70...perfect size cuz I can tie it on my bag if I get too warm. Found it in the first 5 minutes, but continued to look. Saw some beautiful scarves for another day and looked at bags too. Really like the Picotin. My SA, Cesar, was super nice without being phony and really generous and welcoming. I had a wonderful time!



I am so glad you had such a nice experience. 70 is a great size, and this scarf, with that brown and orange combination, and that border!, is everything.


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> It’s a slippery slope! Ode to picotin has a lot of info on TPF! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-picotin.421880/page-314
> 
> I recall someone did some kind of strap, so it became a convertible shoulder bag like a Lindy.
> 
> Also food for thought, there were once many picotins, without the  lock, that were much cheaper on the resellers market, so that might be an option to consider. They were sized PM, MM, GM and TGM. Here is an archive photo of me with a TGM pictotin (now in my moms closet) that I bought from another TPFer for about 1K.
> 
> View attachment 4976744


So much eye candy on that thread, mine is in there too! I found mine through a reseller, and was a bargain as far as H goes... . Mine is an 18 Vibrato - which I truly love - and was made prior to the lock. It’s my second most worn bag. I think the vibrato also allows it to stay more upright/structured - if structure is important to you, you may need a shaper/organizer inside. 


880 said:


> Thank you! i love all of your scarf pics, but that one in particular caught my eye! I also remember your gorgeous bolide and scarf pic with the incredible interplay of rich but subtle color here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...llet-collection-any-one-else.1022226/page-586  It’s one of my favorite pics on TPF. And, I love your red and raisin slg inside, like a bright optimistic smile!  It was one of the best combos of different brands of SLG that played so harmoniously together that I’ve seen! Hugs
> 
> +1, re @Cookiefiend ‘s leadship on SOTD thread which can be quite esoteric and intimidating (but super informative)  for those of us who have just recently started to contribute!


<blushing>
Thank you, but I’m only part of the team of Scarf Mistresses, and we’re all THRILLED to have you on the thread. It moves fast, everyone is super friendly, and we want see see what ever H scarf you’re wearing! We have the themes, to add some extra fun... and to help get some of those scarves out and worn that sometimes get lost in the shuffle of new seasons and scarf mail. Sometimes, we do get a little ‘deep’ in information about the scarves, but I figure “Zomg - I just learned something I didn’t know... and it’s on a scarf I just sling around my neck! Yay!”
I am often off topic, but have fun trying to fit it in!  


More bags said:


> Thank you so much Cookie. Yes, how did I forget to mention - I prefer jewel tones, in scarves, bags and wardrobe colours.
> The Scarf of the Day thread (SOTD) has been fun and welcoming for new posters. Thank you for your leadership and positive comments on that thread.


Thank you so much for your kind words, I will pass them along! As I said above, I’m just part of a team, and we are all so happy to see new posters - and we hope you keep posting! I will say though... I can be quite enabling!     
My wallet hides from me on a regular basis, but it‘s usually hiding under the bed, whimpering a little.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE!

• New color weeks start each Sunday
• Don’t jump ahead but, if you miss a week, please do show your bags “late”.
• Show bags individually or in a group
• You do NOT have to wear the bags that week
• For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2020) or even just one photo from when you started your collection to demonstrate how you have curated it over time.
• This is completely voluntary. There is no pressure to post at any time.

_COLOR WEEKS_
Feb. 7: Red (including burgundy_)_
Feb. 14: Orange & Yellow
Feb. 21: Green
Feb. 28: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
Mar. 7: Violet (including purple & pink)
Mar. 14: Black
Mar. 21: Gray
Mar 28: White & Cream
Mar. 31: Brown & Tan
Apr. 4: Metallic (gold, silver, bronze and more!)
Apr. 11: Jeweled and all other embellished
Apr. 18: Multicolored

_If you have posted in previous years, you can search the previous threads to find old photos of your bags to share the journey of your curation._


----------



## Sparkletastic

@Vlad Please tag post#2536 to the top of the thread. Thanks!

All - we start our color showcase this upcoming Sunday!


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> So I did this thing...
> View attachment 4976570
> 
> I love it! It’s a 70...perfect size cuz I can tie it on my bag if I get too warm. Found it in the first 5 minutes, but continued to look. Saw some beautiful scarves for another day and looked at bags too. Really like the Picotin. My SA, Cesar, was super nice without being phony and really generous and welcoming. I had a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976573


Major congrats, the scarf is gorgeous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Ta-da! 
The bag I couldn´t resist buying last week arrived today. It´s much better than I had expected. The small traces of use looked so much worse in the listing photos. The only issue this bag has is the abcense of the Dior aroma. The bag smells faintly of French second hand shop - no wonder, that´s where it comes from- and more prominently of Febreze. 
It already had some ozone and tomorrow will have tlc. 
I´m really happy with my purchase! 






But: oops VC... it´s not very clever to flat pack a soft bag like this one! Not even when it´s a lot cheaper than all the others you are offering...


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> BottegaV Pouch and Saint Laurent Niki, sold, and then got rid of two old bags found in the cellar, a no name clutch and a MiuMiu satchel.
> 
> Love your choices! and the bags...
> What red lipstick you recommend? I always want to be that woman who has signature red lips, but have never managed...


Thanks doni! Congratulations again on your bag sales/outs!

*Nerd Alert: Red Lipsticks*
I have tried and rejected many red lipsticks over the years. I believe there is a shade of red for everyone.
1) *Research*

*Colouring*, Good old Google does not let me down, first I search for  “how to choose a red lipstick for your skin tone.” This Allure article is pretty good, https://www.allure.com/gallery/the-best-red-lipsticks-for-your-skin-tone
*Universal Reds*, Second, there are  “universal reds” that are supposed to look great on a number of skin tones. Glamour has a good article, I love the pictures with different models, https://www.glamour.com/story/best-red-lipstick
*Format*, Do you like a matte, satin or sheer feel/finish?
*Application Type*, Do you prefer a pencil, wand or tube?
*Preference of Shade*, Do you prefer coral, true red, brick red, etc.
*Brand/Price*, Do you have favourite brands you want to stick with? I have lipsticks from across the price spectrum. You don’t have to spend a lot of money to get a good lipstick.
*More research, reviews, swatches*, If you google the name of the lipstick you’re interested in, there’s a high likelihood you’ll be able to find a review. Look for someone who has similar colouring to yours and it will help you envision if you might like that shade. I also like to see swatches of the lipstick, in addition to colour it gives me indications of textures (glossy vs. matte) and it can help narrow down competing shades if I’m considering multiple shades in the same product line.
2) *Buy It and Try It*, If you are new to red lipstick, I might ask you to consider applying it and pressing your lips together with a tissue to reduce the intensity or apply a sheer layer with a light hand or add a lip gloss on top. If you like the look and want to go bolder add another layer. Resist the urge to toss a new lipstick after the first try. Try it a second time, using a lighter hand or blotting if it was too intense the first time. Take a picture of yourself and look at the picture to see if you like it.

*Here are the current red lipsticks in my collection.*

Maybelline 385 Ruby For Me Color Sensational Made For All Lipstick
MAC 640 Red Rock Matte Lipstick
Tom Ford 35 Sonja Lip Color Sheer
YSL 401 Rouge Vinyle Vernis A Levres Vinyl Cream
YSL 11 Rouge Gouache Rouge Pur Couture
YSL 46 Rouge Fusain Rouge Pur Couture
NARS Cruella Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
NARS Mysterious Red Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
Revlon 250 Standout Colorburst Matte Balm
I hope it helps. *To everyone, what’s your favorite lipstick?*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Thanks doni! Congratulations again on your bag sales/outs!
> 
> *Nerd Alert: Red Lipsticks*
> I have tried and rejected many red lipsticks over the years. I believe there is a shade of red for everyone.
> 1) *Research*
> 
> *Colouring*, Good old Google does not let me down, first I search for  “how to choose a red lipstick for your skin tone.” This Allure article is pretty good, https://www.allure.com/gallery/the-best-red-lipsticks-for-your-skin-tone
> *Universal Reds*, Second, there are  “universal reds” that are supposed to look great on a number of skin tones. Glamour has a good article, I love the pictures with different models, https://www.glamour.com/story/best-red-lipstick
> *Format*, Do you like a matte, satin or sheer feel/finish?
> *Application Type*, Do you prefer a pencil, wand or tube?
> *Preference of Shade*, Do you prefer coral, true red, brick red, etc.
> *Brand/Price*, Do you have favourite brands you want to stick with? I have lipsticks from across the price spectrum. You don’t have to spend a lot of money to get a good lipstick.
> *More research, reviews, swatches*, If you google the name of the lipstick you’re interested in, there’s a high likelihood you’ll be able to find a review. Look for someone who has similar colouring to yours and it will help you envision if you might like that shade. I also like to see swatches of the lipstick, in addition to colour it gives me indications of textures (glossy vs. matte) and it can help narrow down competing shades if I’m considering multiple shades in the same product line.
> 2) *Buy It and Try It*, If you are new to red lipstick, I might ask you to consider applying it and pressing your lips together with a tissue to reduce the intensity or apply a sheer layer with a light hand or add a lip gloss on top. If you like the look and want to go bolder add another layer. Resist the urge to toss a new lipstick after the first try. Try it a second time, using a lighter hand or blotting if it was too intense the first time. Take a picture of yourself and look at the picture to see if you like it.
> 
> *Here are the current red lipsticks in my collection.*
> 
> Maybelline 385 Ruby For Me Color Sensational Made For All Lipstick
> MAC 640 Red Rock Matte Lipstick
> Tom Ford 35 Sonja Lip Color Sheer
> YSL 401 Rouge Vinyle Vernis A Levres Vinyl Cream
> YSL 11 Rouge Gouache Rouge Pur Couture
> YSL 46 Rouge Fusain Rouge Pur Couture
> NARS Cruella Matte Lip Pencil
> NARS Mysterious Red Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
> Revlon 250 Standout Colorburst Matte Balm
> I hope it helps. *To everyone, what’s your favorite lipstick?*
> 
> View attachment 4977015
> View attachment 4977016
> View attachment 4977017
> View attachment 4977018
> View attachment 4977019
> View attachment 4977020
> View attachment 4977021
> View attachment 4977022
> View attachment 4977023


Thank-you for this wonderful post @More bags ! I´ve never risen above going to the drugstore and smearing my hands and arms until I liked a colour...  

My favourite lipsticks are from the cheap section:

Maybelline Super Stay Matte Ink 50 Voyager (matte dark red)
Max Factor Lipfinity 100 Wicked Espiegle (shiny dark red) - unfortunately discontinued! 
Maybelline Super Stay Matte Ink 65 Seductress (my perfect nude)


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Thanks doni! Congratulations again on your bag sales/outs!
> 
> *Nerd Alert: Red Lipsticks*
> I have tried and rejected many red lipsticks over the years. I believe there is a shade of red for everyone.
> 1) *Research*
> 
> *Colouring*, Good old Google does not let me down, first I search for  “how to choose a red lipstick for your skin tone.” This Allure article is pretty good, https://www.allure.com/gallery/the-best-red-lipsticks-for-your-skin-tone
> *Universal Reds*, Second, there are  “universal reds” that are supposed to look great on a number of skin tones. Glamour has a good article, I love the pictures with different models, https://www.glamour.com/story/best-red-lipstick
> *Format*, Do you like a matte, satin or sheer feel/finish?
> *Application Type*, Do you prefer a pencil, wand or tube?
> *Preference of Shade*, Do you prefer coral, true red, brick red, etc.
> *Brand/Price*, Do you have favourite brands you want to stick with? I have lipsticks from across the price spectrum. You don’t have to spend a lot of money to get a good lipstick.
> *More research, reviews, swatches*, If you google the name of the lipstick you’re interested in, there’s a high likelihood you’ll be able to find a review. Look for someone who has similar colouring to yours and it will help you envision if you might like that shade. I also like to see swatches of the lipstick, in addition to colour it gives me indications of textures (glossy vs. matte) and it can help narrow down competing shades if I’m considering multiple shades in the same product line.
> 2) *Buy It and Try It*, If you are new to red lipstick, I might ask you to consider applying it and pressing your lips together with a tissue to reduce the intensity or apply a sheer layer with a light hand or add a lip gloss on top. If you like the look and want to go bolder add another layer. Resist the urge to toss a new lipstick after the first try. Try it a second time, using a lighter hand or blotting if it was too intense the first time. Take a picture of yourself and look at the picture to see if you like it.
> 
> *Here are the current red lipsticks in my collection.*
> 
> Maybelline 385 Ruby For Me Color Sensational Made For All Lipstick
> MAC 640 Red Rock Matte Lipstick
> Tom Ford 35 Sonja Lip Color Sheer
> YSL 401 Rouge Vinyle Vernis A Levres Vinyl Cream
> YSL 11 Rouge Gouache Rouge Pur Couture
> YSL 46 Rouge Fusain Rouge Pur Couture
> NARS Cruella Matte Lip Pencil
> NARS Mysterious Red Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
> Revlon 250 Standout Colorburst Matte Balm
> I hope it helps. *To everyone, what’s your favorite lipstick?*
> 
> View attachment 4977015
> View attachment 4977016
> View attachment 4977017
> View attachment 4977018
> View attachment 4977019
> View attachment 4977020
> View attachment 4977021
> View attachment 4977022
> View attachment 4977023


I got a sheer red Chanel gloss I love and a Makeup For Ever red lip crayon that looks good and stays on. Undertone, intensity and darkness of shade are the most important....I am a redhead who has worn red lipstick since high school and if I can find a shade, there is for for everyone. I tend to only wear it to dress up or on a day I need to “fake it til I make it.” The rest of the time a dusty peachy pink is my go to...but anytime I find one, it gets discontinued so I currently don’t have one because mine ran out during Covid and I am not in a rush to replace it since masks.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Thank you
> The pandemic has really shone a light on how many unsung heroes there are in society. From teachers and medics, to grocery store clerks and zookeepers, and all the random people performing little acts of kindness daily. I've been reminded of how hard custodial staff work day in and day out, particularly those in medical settings. Thinking about it gives me all the feels
> 
> Just wanted you to know you're not the only one who has experienced bad Coach service. But it has never stopped me from buying because I really like the leather on their 1941 line.



Thanks! Good to know I'm not alone. It also hasn't stopped me from buying Coach - I just buy online instead of in that boutique.


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> Reading quickly this morning, but on the subject of SAs and luxury shopping, to tell @BowieFan1971 that in my experience, Hermes SAs love selling scarves. It gives them a chance to show off their scarf-tying techniques. So much more fun than selling the handbags...
> The first time I got a gavroche, I was in the store for a standard 90 cm carre. It was the SA who conviced me to get a small one after I liked one of the designs, by showing me the possibilities of tying it. Another time she went out of the way to convince the SM to take down a gavroche in display. So fear not, and expect a nice experience.
> 
> My stats this month:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 4
> 
> Blazers in: 1 (I _had to_ replace my leather blazer that has been stranded in Madrid since this COVID thing started...)
> Blazers out: a few, as we have been tidying the basement and found some old specimens laying around...



That is great to know about SA's! I can see it would be fun for them to show off scarf-tying! 

Great stats!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> I’m also more likely to buy pants at full price, *bc well, pants that fit are priceless*).



This! 1000% This!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> I forgot this update earlier. My SA called to say her other buyer changed their mind on the glam slam camera bag and I can have it if I want it.
> I said no again! This time it hurt me because she needs the commission.
> I can't justify another bag in that size and shape, though. And to prove the point to myself, I pulled out some of my camera bags that are around the same size and took a picture to remind myself of how redundant another would be. I actually think I have another 2 on top of the ones pictured that classify as camera bags...
> I have too many bags but this glam slam is entirely unlike my others and is such a lovely grey. The universe insists on tempting me!
> 
> View attachment 4976348



Exceptional camera bag collection!       Thanks for sharing a pic!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> So I did this thing...
> View attachment 4976570
> 
> I love it! It’s a 70...perfect size cuz I can tie it on my bag if I get too warm. Found it in the first 5 minutes, but continued to look. Saw some beautiful scarves for another day and looked at bags too. Really like the Picotin. My SA, Cesar, was super nice without being phony and really generous and welcoming. I had a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976573



So happy to hear that you had a wonderful time!     That scarf!  It looks great on you!  And I love that you can tie it to keep the image on it a 'secret', but still show the lovely colors.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> *January Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> January Challenges
> *Take the tag off and wear it*- least worn bags
> Vintage Black Snakeskin Clutch - 2x
> Longchamp Le Pliage - 2x
> Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain - 2x
> Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap -2x
> 
> *Date Night Bag*- wore four date night bags
> Vintage Black Snakeskin Clutch - 2x
> Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain - 2x
> Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap - 2x
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain - 2x
> 
> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - moderate, did some, needs more work
> 
> Carried 17 bags / 17
> Wore 16 scarves/shawls
> Read 2 books
> Cleaned 3 kitchen drawers and 3 kitchen cupboard shelves with vinegar and water, replaced shelf liner where needed; need to continue through the remaining drawers and cupboard shelves
> Exited 67 items: household items, clothes, etc.
> *Jan 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out



Amazing job on the challenges!  Well done!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> @BowieFan1971 I really love your question about iconic pieces in our wardrobe. It is so thought provoking. I really enjoy the additional view into our Pocket Friends’ personality, style and lifestyle.
> 
> Here’s a few of my favourites -
> 
> Shoes - ankle boots are a staple through fall and winter, Loeffler Randall Kassidy Kitten Heel Bootie in Gold Textile, Frye Ellen Deco Buckle Short
> Bottoms - jeggings, dark grey and dark blue
> Tops - cashmere sweaters, black and grey
> Blazers - Banana Republic Leopard Print Car Coat, Etoile Isabel Marant Black Tweed Blazer, Eileen Fisher Tweed Long Jacket
> Scarves - so many ways to add a finishing touch, so many styles, colours and looks, Hermes Le Jardin de la Maharani silk 90 cm, Hermes Jaguar Quetzal Chale Cashmere CSGM
> edited to add:  I prefer jewel tones, in scarves, bags and wardrobe colours (thanks @Cookiefiend )
> In the excitement of gathering items for the pic I forgot my favourite bags.  My current favourite bags:
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle and today’s bag
> Chanel Red Reissue 226
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Other elements that are part of my daily armour,
> 
> Red lipstick
> Diamond stud earrings or gold hoops
> Necklace, gold and diamond pendant or white gold and diamond pendant
> Bracelets, David Yurman Rose Gold Renaissance Bracelet and Bvlgari Rose Gold B.Zero1 Bangle Bracelet or White Gold Diamond Bangle stacked with Hermes leather bracelets
> Rings, engagement ring, wedding band, channel set diamond anniversary ring, Birks White Gold and Diamond Snowflake Ring, pinky ring for my profession
> Watch, Apple Watch
> Glasses, I am blind without them!
> 
> View attachment 4976624
> View attachment 4976625


Very chic and elegant iconic pieces!  Whenever I see your Bolide, I get a craving for one! 



BowieFan1971 said:


> So I did this thing...
> View attachment 4976570
> 
> I love it! It’s a 70...perfect size cuz I can tie it on my bag if I get too warm. Found it in the first 5 minutes, but continued to look. Saw some beautiful scarves for another day and looked at bags too. Really like the Picotin. My SA, Cesar, was super nice without being phony and really generous and welcoming. I had a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976573


What a beautiful scarf!  It looks great on you, and suits you perfectly.  I also enjoyed reading your notes about the day's experience.  Sounds like a great day!


@880, seeing how nicely you styled the shorter jacket (picture 3) over the longer white shirt is making me re-think getting rid of all my shorter jackets.  I put away three in a give-away bin, but kept one behind to re-consider.  Loved your styling pics!

@jblended, happy to hear your mom tested negative!

@cowgirlsboots, I'm glad to hear that the pretty Dior bag is in very good condition, and that you are happy with it.

I'm running behind and now need to catch up on all the posts in this thread -- it does move fast!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Some of the scarves I wore in January
> View attachment 4976661
> View attachment 4976662
> View attachment 4976663
> View attachment 4976664
> View attachment 4976665
> View attachment 4976666
> View attachment 4976667
> View attachment 4976668
> View attachment 4976669
> View attachment 4976670
> View attachment 4976671



Your scarf collection is beyond fabulous! Just... Wow!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, so notes on my experience...
> I likened it to my DH (who loved the scarf, which I am realizing more and more is just ME!) to a piece of really good chocolate. Decadent, delicious, crave-able and definitely to be enjoyed again. But on occasion and in moderation. It was special, but I don’t think I would like it so much if I went often. It would not be as special. I could have gone in a few other stores...Dior was across the street and Etro was around the corner...but while I looked in their windows, I did not want to go in because I wanted to savor the experience I had just had and chose to go home. I could see myself going once a year to Hermès to treat myself, to select and buy more than to just look/browse. The SA was sweet...after he wrapped it, I reminded him I said I wanted to wear it out, which he loved, so he took it out of the box, put it on me and arranged it, then retied the empty box after I asked him to so I could have the thrill of untying the box when I got home.
> 
> I really liked the Picotin 18, way more than I anticipated liking an Hermès bag. I could see selling a few LVs to make that happen. They did not have it in Gold, but I saw the gold leather and tried Picotins in black in 18 and 22. The leather was impressive, the design simple but distinctive, the lock detail was special and it was not heavy. And the price point was nice. Gold or orange would be nice!
> 
> I am so glad I went. And so happy I found something special that was everything I could have wanted...natural with a pop of color, non-traditional design that is happy and elegant, an iconic element (the pop of orange and the H) and I will not see it everywhere. Even the SA hadn’t remembered seeing it before  but loved it and I got the only one they had. It is an item that makes me giddy...today was perfect!



Sounds like an Hermes visit and scarf or bag, should be your yearly birthday gift to yourself! What a lovely experience!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ta-da!
> The bag I couldn´t resist buying last week arrived today. It´s much better than I had expected. The small traces of use looked so much worse in the listing photos. The only issue this bag has is the abcense of the Dior aroma. The bag smells faintly of French second hand shop - no wonder, that´s where it comes from- and more prominently of Febreze.
> It already had some ozone and tomorrow will have tlc.
> I´m really happy with my purchase!
> 
> View attachment 4976977
> View attachment 4976978
> View attachment 4976979
> 
> 
> But: oops VC... it´s not very clever to flat pack a soft bag like this one! Not even when it´s a lot cheaper than all the others you are offering...



Beautiful bag. Glad you're happy with it!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> Ive posted some  iconic me fashion pieces (all shop my closet except for the coats bought late last year in photo 1 and 3) in various TPF action of the day threads: they include premier designer (Chanel, Hermes and vintage from my own closet Dolce, YSL, Akris and Etro; vintage designer (Pucci, Adel Simpson, Norman Norell and Donald Brooks; and, favorite no name coats (like th blue and black leopard wool from an Etsy seller) and jackets; mens shirts (mainly turnbull and borelli); and brunello and pants and athletic or wolford leggings. I dress up to cheer myself, so these are all things i wore outside during covid 2020.
> 
> I’m particularly addicted to navy blue pea coats, leather and boucle trench coats; motorcycle jackets and sports coats with lapels). Some of the vintage from my closet is from my own shopping from 1996 onward; some is from my family (like fur; i also buy designer fur from sites like TRR- mainly J mendel and Dennis Basso (NWT for 80-90% off) for reasons of experimentation and sustainability). Some items i hold onto (like the pucci suit for many years before i find a pattern cutter who is willing to piece it together to fit me— it was originally a long skirt so I knew there was enough fabric to fit. The crop top in the second to last picture is from an old store called Alan BIlzarian on Newbury St, Boston. Its part of a three piece dress i wore the night before my wedding in 1991. Even my sunglasses are vintage from my own closet. The burgundy ones were morganthal from the 1990s when they came in plastic. The blue ones are from 2020, when they came in horn. DH is constantly after me to clean out the closet
> 
> Note: when i started buying chanel jackets, they were 1K and there were plenty of things (including seasonal bags and WOC in fabric and other materials — i think i paid 150 or 250 usd for an olive green printed one, phw)  that went to 60% off twice yearly at the 57th st. boutique. My style hasn’t changed much over the years and I’m still fond of bargains and repurposing what you have: whether its recutting an outfit or recoloring a bag. I’m not a minimalist to put it mildly, and i can easily imagine carrying the art bags with any of these outfits except for the pink pucci (i dont often wear the pucci separates together but rather with denim or t shirts). I’m also more likely to buy pants at full price, bc well, pants that fit are priceless).
> 
> for @BowieFan1971, my favorite scarf isnt an hermes. Its a velvet etro scarf that was part of the Eden hotel, Rome, lobby display in the 1990’s. DH and I were staying at the hotel and begged them to take the scarf out. They finally relented the day before we left the hotel (Not because of our begging per se. I think etro boutique decided to change their display). Which goes to show the difference between store policies in the US and in Europe. It was the equivalent of 795 usd at the time which was a big splurge for me. i wear it maybe twice a year at most to preserve it.
> My favorite item is a cream synthetic issey miyake jacket with a tan faux fur collar that i bought in 1992. It looks like opaque matte bubble wrap and is lined in powder blue fleece. I wear it maybe once every five years At most.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976313
> View attachment 4976314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976319
> View attachment 4976330
> View attachment 4976335
> View attachment 4976338
> View attachment 4976341
> View attachment 4976339
> View attachment 4976342
> View attachment 4976343
> View attachment 4976344
> View attachment 4976345


Absolutely love your closet.  I love motorcycle jackets as well.


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> So I did this thing...
> View attachment 4976570
> 
> I love it! It’s a 70...perfect size cuz I can tie it on my bag if I get too warm. Found it in the first 5 minutes, but continued to look. Saw some beautiful scarves for another day and looked at bags too. Really like the Picotin. My SA, Cesar, was super nice without being phony and really generous and welcoming. I had a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976573


Love  the scarf! You've inspired me to make one of my goals this year to actually go IN the local Hermes boutique! I purchased my only H bag on-line. 
My January stats:
Bags Out: 0
Bags In: 0, BUT I did put a Lindy on lay-away at Fashionphile.


----------



## BowieFan1971

sherrylynn said:


> Love  the scarf! You've inspired me to make one of my goals this year to actually go IN the local Hermes boutique! I purchased my only H bag on-line.
> My January stats:
> Bags Out: 0
> Bags In: 0, BUT I did put a Lindy on lay-away at Fashionphile.


Go in! I’m glad I did! The experience was so much more than buying online.


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> Go in! I’m glad I did! The experience was so much more than buying online.


Maybe in March, when I have my Lindy. I can shop for twillies.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> That being said, I find SA’s at LV to be impatient and generally unfriendly. It just keeps me away from a brand I’m not that crazy about to begin with.



Omg same. I don’t think I’ve ever had a ‘good’ experience at LV. Just bought my second bag from there ever and I ended up ordering from the website and just picking up in store. 




880 said:


> My favorite item is a cream synthetic issey miyake jacket with a tan faux fur collar that i bought in 1992. It looks like opaque matte bubble wrap and is lined in powder blue fleece. I wear it maybe once every five years At most.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976313
> View attachment 4976314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976319
> View attachment 4976330
> View attachment 4976335
> View attachment 4976338
> View attachment 4976341
> View attachment 4976339
> View attachment 4976342
> View attachment 4976343
> View attachment 4976344
> View attachment 4976345



Love your staples and your pics! Wait where is this epic cream jacket? Must see!



jblended said:


> I forgot this update earlier. My SA called to say her other buyer changed their mind on the glam slam camera bag and I can have it if I want it.
> I said no again! This time it hurt me because she needs the commission.
> I can't justify another bag in that size and shape, though. And to prove the point to myself, I pulled out some of my camera bags that are around the same size and took a picture to remind myself of how redundant another would be. I actually think I have another 2 on top of the ones pictured that classify as camera bags...
> I have too many bags but this glam slam is entirely unlike my others and is such a lovely grey. The universe insists on tempting me!
> 
> View attachment 4976348
> 
> 
> In other news, one of my bags has moved out of my collection.
> I have a lovely round suede bag that was gifted to me and was a part of my 'forever' collection because I love the person who gave it to me. The truth is that I could never quite love the bag itself, even though I adore round bags, and this one doesn't sag around the zipper as most of them do...yet somehow, if I'm honest, it doesn't make my heart sing when I use it.
> My mum tried it on just now and we both realized it is better suited to her! I don't know if I will officially count this as 'one bag out' for Feb since it still lives on my bag shelf, but technically it will be hers now.
> 
> View attachment 4976350
> 
> 
> 
> It shows! I love that you are playing with your things and enjoying them.
> 
> 
> Well done on buying it anyway! But seriously, Yikes on the comment!



You DO have a nice collection of camera bags! Sorry the universe is tempting you so much. 



doni said:


> BottegaV Pouch and Saint Laurent Niki, sold, and then got rid of two old bags found in the cellar, a no name clutch and a MiuMiu satchel.



Oh you got rid of a BV pouch? What didn’t work for you? I bought two of the mini this month and love them, and was thinking about the larger one.


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> 7 bags out Jereni - that is absolutely amazing! Which bags did you release, I loved all of your pics this month. Congratulations on your January bag rotation!



Well, the bags that got let go didn’t get worn this month, I had been planning on selling some of them for awhile so they were boxed up and such. They included some Chanel WOCs, a Celine Trotteur, a Dolce&Gabbana Rosaria bag.

Congrats on YOUR bag stats!


----------



## 880

@More bags, thank you for the informative post on red lipstick. I’m taking notes As I’m thoroughly envious of all the T rocking red lips. Like @cowgirlsboots, I’ve never purchased a red Lippie beyond the drugstore bc I’ve always removed it before leaving the house. And, when I started buying H scarves and H bags, I was mortally afraid to wear any lipstick or even hand cream for fear of ruining the scarf or bag.
I also wanted to say, thanks for the compliment re my memory. some posts just stick in your mind. Your  SLG and bolide photos live in my head for much the same reason as your lipstick post. The shades of red and raisin you selected are so striking and rich and so much more in combination than apart. Though they are bright, they read more to me as deep, lush, rich, velvety. And, though I am not matchy, I do have a hard time mixing premier leather brand Items together. Yet you do it so effortlessly. I’ve returned to that post many times. 
thank you for the kind words, @doni , @More bags , @momasaurus,  @Purses & Perfumes, @missie1! @doni, I love that you find blazers in your basement!
@Purses & Perfumes, when I am heavier, I’d sooner give up button down shirts than the jackets . @missie1, glad to know you are another moto fan!
@Jereni, here is a pic of the issey miyake bubble wrap jacket. By the way, I love all of your red or pink bags with the beige d’orsay heels below and big congrats on your amazing bag stats! i particularly love the long champs red shade you posted below!
@JenJBS, I bought Etsy versions of the BV pouch For a fraction of the price bc i was unsure about the Daniel Lee design. Although I love their generous size, I don’t often carry them bc it’s like carrying a lap dog and I think you need to live in a car to do so in modern times. Love your MG cloud, and thank you for explaining the mini ones! Very helpful!


----------



## Jereni

In honor of bag color week - red - I will make a contribution here.

Strangely, red is a bag color I’ve been chasing for a long time and I have yet to find the perfect one. I also don’t wear a lot of outfits that I want to pair with red, so frankly it’s a color I don’t actually need and I should probably give up. But I probably won’t.

The first perfect pinky red bag was, I thought, going to be the vermillion Coach Borough. This was in my Borough craze. Finally got my hands on a used one, but in person it didn’t have the zing of these pics, at least to me. 


I suppose in these pics it looks more like an orangey red, which it actually was. The first pics I ever saw of it made it look pinky red to me tho.

Next, I thought this raspberry red Chanel would be the one. The lambskin on this was amazing. If it looked like these pics in person, I would still own it. But, it was pink. Gorgeous but pink nonetheless. 





This Longchamps bag _was _pretty much the right red. But the bag itself didn’t thrill me. So it now too is gone. 



Still searching... #firstworldbagproblems


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Oh you got rid of a BV pouch? What didn’t work for you? I bought two of the mini this month and love them, and was thinking about the larger one.



I love my BV Mini Pouch, but wouldn't get the full size Pouch. For me, it's too big and not worth the insane price. I went in to the BV boutique wanting the full size Pouch. But as soon as I held it, I knew it wouldn't work. The SA let me hold a Mini Pouch, and I fell in love, and bought it a few months later. I much prefer my Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in black/flamma to the BV Pouch.

The MG leather is nice and smooshy, and also durable. Mine still looks good as new, after a couple years.

It's so fun to open the black bag and see the red inside. The 'dip' in the top that helps create the cloud shape fits my hand perfectly to hold the purse. I was surprised how much I like it as a bag to take to work sometimes.

I really like the size. Big enough to hold what I need, but not overwhelming like the BV Pouch. Never had any problems with the magnetic closure keeping the bag closed.

But, for the Mini size I much prefer the BV Mini Pouch to the MG Mini Cloud. The Cloud just doesn't seem as good to me in the mini size. And the dip is too small for my hand to fit, like it does with the full size Cloud, so not easy to carry. So I immediately returned the Mini Cloud for a refund. 

Anyway, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## More bags

jayohwhy said:


> However, I feel like the key to happiness is that my parents would feel like they have nothing to prove to others are more concerned with making wise choices.


This is such a great comment!


jayohwhy said:


> January Stats
> 
> None in, None Out
> Used bags- Chanel Deauville and Palms Springs mm, Chanel square mini as a wallet inside the bags/ grab and go
> 
> - Cleaned out the kitchen cupboards of storage items that are broken or no longer in use.
> - Cleared out my maternity / early motherhood clothes that are no longer needed!
> - Purchased a couple colder weather clothing items
> 
> Next steps:
> Clean out my pouch collection of things I don't need
> Possible purchase: a standing desk for my workstation
> Possible purchase: a red or pink Chanel piece for LNY


Awesome stats and accomplishments in January! Do you have anything specific in mind for red or pink item from Chanel?


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> A Coach. My last Michael Kors. The Lunch by Marie Turnor - live the concept, but just doesn't work for me. My two Marco Massaccesi bags.


Wow, well done Jen!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, so notes on my experience...
> I likened it to my DH (who loved the scarf, which I am realizing more and more is just ME!) to a piece of really good chocolate. Decadent, delicious, crave-able and definitely to be enjoyed again. But on occasion and in moderation. It was special, but I don’t think I would like it so much if I went often. It would not be as special. I could have gone in a few other stores...Dior was across the street and Etro was around the corner...but while I looked in their windows, I did not want to go in because I wanted to savor the experience I had just had and chose to go home. I could see myself going once a year to Hermès to treat myself, to select and buy more than to just look/browse. The SA was sweet...after he wrapped it, I reminded him I said I wanted to wear it out, which he loved, so he took it out of the box, put it on me and arranged it, then retied the empty box after I asked him to so I could have the thrill of untying the box when I got home.
> 
> I really liked the Picotin 18, way more than I anticipated liking an Hermès bag. I could see selling a few LVs to make that happen. They did not have it in Gold, but I saw the gold leather and tried Picotins in black in 18 and 22. The leather was impressive, the design simple but distinctive, the lock detail was special and it was not heavy. And the price point was nice. Gold or orange would be nice!
> 
> I am so glad I went. And so happy I found something special that was everything I could have wanted...natural with a pop of color, non-traditional design that is happy and elegant, an iconic element (the pop of orange and the H) and I will not see it everywhere. Even the SA hadn’t remembered seeing it before  but loved it and I got the only one they had. It is an item that makes me giddy...today was perfect!


Awesome chocolate analogy BowieFan. Hermes gold is a beautiful colour. I am so glad you felt like a goddess on your visit. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> The car coat and the LR booties...I want them!


Thank you. 


880 said:


> Thank you! i love all of your scarf pics, but that one in particular caught my eye! I also remember your gorgeous bolide and scarf pic with the incredible interplay of rich but subtle color here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...llet-collection-any-one-else.1022226/page-586  It’s one of my favorite pics on TPF. And, I love your red and raisin slg inside, like a bright optimistic smile!  It was one of the best combos of different brands of SLG that played so harmoniously together that I’ve seen! Hugs
> 
> +1, re @Cookiefiend ‘s leadship on SOTD thread which can be otherwise quite esoteric and intimidating (but super informative)  for those of us who have just recently started to contribute!  Confession:while I adore SOTD, I am fifty pages behind
> 
> @dcooney4, agree all the velvet hangers have to match (and I’m not normally  a matchy  person)
> 
> @Cookiefiend, I will go back onto the picotin thread to find your vibrato (I love vibrato) and I’d love to see it here! Congrats on decluttering 2 SUV loads of stuff! It sounds liberating and amazing!  Hugs


 Thanks for your kind words. You have the most amazing memory! Thanks for the Bolide love, the scarf in that pic is my Le Jardin de la Maharani. It is also the same one I chose to share in my closet staples pic!  Re: the SLGs, yes, I love my SLGs. I am delighted to rotate through my SLG drawer and enjoy what I have. Thanks for the trip down memory lane with referencing those pics.  


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you for the eye-candy! All the scarves suit you fabulously!


Thank you cowgirlsboots.


cowgirlsboots said:


> ...me, too!


awesome - then we can be a matching trio!  


Cookiefiend said:


> So much eye candy on that thread, mine is in there too! I found mine through a reseller, and was a bargain as far as H goes... . Mine is an 18 Vibrato - which I truly love - and was made prior to the lock. It’s my second most worn bag. I think the vibrato also allows it to stay more upright/structured - if structure is important to you, you may need a shaper/organizer inside.
> 
> <blushing>
> Thank you, but I’m only part of the team of Scarf Mistresses, and we’re all THRILLED to have you on the thread. It moves fast, everyone is super friendly, and we want see see what ever H scarf you’re wearing! We have the themes, to add some extra fun... and to help get some of those scarves out and worn that sometimes get lost in the shuffle of new seasons and scarf mail. Sometimes, we do get a little ‘deep’ in information about the scarves, but I figure “Zomg - I just learned something I didn’t know... and it’s on a scarf I just sling around my neck! Yay!”
> I am often off topic, but have fun trying to fit it in!
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words, I will pass them along! As I said above, I’m just part of a team, and we are all so happy to see new posters - and we hope you keep posting! I will say though... I can be quite enabling!
> My wallet hides from me on a regular basis, but it‘s usually hiding under the bed, whimpering a little.


Yes, please pass on to your fellow Scarf Mistresses, their encouragement is so appreciated! Although my wallet and wishlist may not appreciate it as much!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ta-da!
> The bag I couldn´t resist buying last week arrived today. It´s much better than I had expected. The small traces of use looked so much worse in the listing photos. The only issue this bag has is the abcense of the Dior aroma. The bag smells faintly of French second hand shop - no wonder, that´s where it comes from- and more prominently of Febreze.
> It already had some ozone and tomorrow will have tlc.
> I´m really happy with my purchase!
> 
> View attachment 4976977
> View attachment 4976978
> View attachment 4976979
> 
> 
> But: oops VC... it´s not very clever to flat pack a soft bag like this one! Not even when it´s a lot cheaper than all the others you are offering...


 congratulations, it looks spectacular!



cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you for this wonderful post @More bags ! I´ve never risen above going to the drugstore and smearing my hands and arms until I liked a colour...
> 
> My favourite lipsticks are from the cheap section:
> 
> Maybelline Super Stay Matte Ink 50 Voyager (matte dark red)
> Max Factor Lipfinity 100 Wicked Espiegle (shiny dark red) - unfortunately discontinued!
> Maybelline Super Stay Matte Ink 65 Seductress (my perfect nude)


Wow those are amazing choices, the first one is a dramatic dark red. Love it! I hate it when favourite products get discontinued.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I got a sheer red Chanel gloss I love and a Makeup For Ever red lip crayon that looks good and stays on. Undertone, intensity and darkness of shade are the most important....I am a redhead who has worn red lipstick since high school and if I can find a shade, there is for for everyone. *I tend to only wear it to dress up or on a day I need to “fake it til I make it.”* The rest of the time a dusty peachy pink is my go to...but anytime I find one, it gets discontinued so I currently don’t have one because mine ran out during Covid and I am not in a rush to replace it since masks.


Love this remark, *I tend to only wear it to dress up or on a day I need to “fake it til I make it.”  *Grrr, so annoying when your go to colour gets discontinued.


JenJBS said:


> This! 1000% This!


+1  @880, full price pants that fit perfectly, so worth it.


JenJBS said:


> Amazing job on the challenges!  Well done!


Thank you Jen. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Very chic and elegant iconic pieces!  Whenever I see your Bolide, I get a craving for one!


 Thank you P&P!


JenJBS said:


> Your scarf collection is beyond fabulous! Just... Wow!


Thanks for your kind words. 


sherrylynn said:


> Love  the scarf! You've inspired me to make one of my goals this year to actually go IN the local Hermes boutique! I purchased my only H bag on-line.
> My January stats:
> Bags Out: 0
> Bags In: 0, BUT I did put a Lindy on lay-away at Fashionphile.


Great stats! What colour Lindy did you choose?


Jereni said:


> Well, the bags that got let go didn’t get worn this month, I had been planning on selling some of them for awhile so they were boxed up and such. They included some Chanel WOCs, a Celine Trotteur, a Dolce&Gabbana Rosaria bag.
> 
> Congrats on YOUR bag stats!


Thank you very much. Great work on selling those bags!


880 said:


> @More bags, thank you for the informative post on red lipstick. I’m taking notes As I’m thoroughly envious of all the T rocking red lips. Like @cowgirlsboots, I’ve never purchased a red Lippie beyond the drugstore bc I’ve always removed it before leaving the house. And, when I started buying H scarves and H bags, I was mortally afraid to wear any lipstick or even hand cream for fear of ruining the scarf or bag.
> thanks @Purses & Perfumes, @missie1! @Purses & Perfumes, when I am heavier, I’d sooner give up button down shirts than the jackets . @missie1, glad to know you are another moto fan!
> @Jereni, will look for a pic of the issey miyake bubble wrap jacket. . . By the way, I love all of your red or pink bags with the beige d’orsay heels below and big congrats on your amazing bag stats!
> View attachment 4977165


Great coat! The collar looks so cosy! I long for the days when you can once again sample a makeup colour on the inside of your wrist or the back of your hand!


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> I love my BV Mini Pouch, but wouldn't get the full size Pouch. For me, it's too big and not worth the insane price. I went in to the BV boutique wanting the full size Pouch. But as soon as I held it, I knew it wouldn't work. The SA let me hold a Mini Pouch, and I fell in love, and bought it a few months later. I much prefer my Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in black/flamma to the BV Pouch.
> 
> The MG leather is nice and smooshy, and also durable. Mine still looks good as new, after a couple years.
> 
> It's so fun to open the black bag and see the red inside. The 'dip' in the top that helps create the cloud shape fits my hand perfectly to hold the purse. I was surprised how much I like it as a bag to take to work sometimes.
> 
> I really like the size. Big enough to hold what I need, but not overwhelming like the BV Pouch. Never had any problems with the magnetic closure keeping the bag closed.
> 
> But, for the Mini size I much prefer the BV Mini Pouch to the MG Mini Cloud. The Cloud just doesn't seem as good to me in the mini size. And the dip is too small for my hand to fit, like it does with the full size Cloud, so not easy to carry. So I immediately returned the Mini Cloud for a refund.
> 
> Anyway, that's my 2 cents.


Oooh! I love the red interior. Great analysis, it makes so much sense to me.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> So I did this thing...
> View attachment 4976570
> 
> I love it! It’s a 70...perfect size cuz I can tie it on my bag if I get too warm. Found it in the first 5 minutes, but continued to look. Saw some beautiful scarves for another day and looked at bags too. Really like the Picotin. My SA, Cesar, was super nice without being phony and really generous and welcoming. I had a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976573


Oh, I'm thrilled your experience was fantastic! What a wonderful choice of scarf! You look fabulous!



jayohwhy said:


> However, I feel like the key to happiness is that my parents would feel like they have nothing to prove to others are more concerned with making wise choices.


Oh I *love* this!



cowgirlsboots said:


> Deep sigh of relief! I´m truly happy for you!





Purses & Perfumes said:


> @jblended, happy to hear your mom tested negative!


Thank you both so much! 



More bags said:


> Some of the scarves I wore in January


Stunning, as always! 



JenJBS said:


> My two Marco Massaccesi bags.


May I ask which ones they were and why you let them go? I intend to buy one of his bags in the future, so it's research so that I can make sure I don't order the wrong style.



cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag I couldn´t resist buying last week arrived today.


Yum! The leather looks sooo good! Unfortunate that they squished it in the packaging. Do you think some stuffing will be enough to fix the shape or is there a better way to restore it? I'd love to learn. 



880 said:


> will look for a pic of the issey miyake bubble wrap jacket


Oddly, this jacket reminds me of a pair of booties I had that were composed of 'bubbles'. I adored them but I accidentally bought them a size too small (I was living in China and didn't speak the language so made a _ton_ of mistakes). I ended up gifting the shoes to someone at work and I could never find another pair.... what a random memory you have brought up for me! I might have to see if I can find the booties online now....
This picture is the closest I could find to the booties I remembered.
Edit: photo removed.

@doni How is your friend recovering from her surgery? I hope she is comfortable and doing well. 

@ElainePG I'm thinking you would have started physiotherapy by now (?)...I sincerely hope it is going well and not causing you any pain. 

I did my best to catch up but am certain I've left people out again!


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ta-da!
> But: oops VC... it´s not very clever to flat pack a soft bag like this one! Not even when it´s a lot cheaper than all the others you are offering...



Very nice, love the cannage. Oh dear, how could they pack it like this? Was it VC or did you get directly from the seller?



More bags said:


> Thanks doni! Congratulations again on your bag sales/outs!
> 
> *Nerd Alert: Red Lipsticks*
> I have tried and rejected many red lipsticks over the years. I believe there is a shade of red for everyone.
> 1) *Research*
> 
> *Colouring*, Good old Google does not let me down, first I search for  “how to choose a red lipstick for your skin tone.” This Allure article is pretty good, https://www.allure.com/gallery/the-best-red-lipsticks-for-your-skin-tone
> *Universal Reds*, Second, there are  “universal reds” that are supposed to look great on a number of skin tones. Glamour has a good article, I love the pictures with different models, https://www.glamour.com/story/best-red-lipstick
> *Format*, Do you like a matte, satin or sheer feel/finish?
> *Application Type*, Do you prefer a pencil, wand or tube?
> *Preference of Shade*, Do you prefer coral, true red, brick red, etc.
> *Brand/Price*, Do you have favourite brands you want to stick with? I have lipsticks from across the price spectrum. You don’t have to spend a lot of money to get a good lipstick.
> *More research, reviews, swatches*, If you google the name of the lipstick you’re interested in, there’s a high likelihood you’ll be able to find a review. Look for someone who has similar colouring to yours and it will help you envision if you might like that shade. I also like to see swatches of the lipstick, in addition to colour it gives me indications of textures (glossy vs. matte) and it can help narrow down competing shades if I’m considering multiple shades in the same product line.
> 2) *Buy It and Try It*, If you are new to red lipstick, I might ask you to consider applying it and pressing your lips together with a tissue to reduce the intensity or apply a sheer layer with a light hand or add a lip gloss on top. If you like the look and want to go bolder add another layer. Resist the urge to toss a new lipstick after the first try. Try it a second time, using a lighter hand or blotting if it was too intense the first time. Take a picture of yourself and look at the picture to see if you like it.
> 
> *Here are the current red lipsticks in my collection.*
> 
> Maybelline 385 Ruby For Me Color Sensational Made For All Lipstick
> MAC 640 Red Rock Matte Lipstick
> Tom Ford 35 Sonja Lip Color Sheer
> YSL 401 Rouge Vinyle Vernis A Levres Vinyl Cream
> YSL 11 Rouge Gouache Rouge Pur Couture
> YSL 46 Rouge Fusain Rouge Pur Couture
> NARS Cruella Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
> NARS Mysterious Red Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
> Revlon 250 Standout Colorburst Matte Balm
> I hope it helps. *To everyone, what’s your favorite lipstick?*
> 
> View attachment 4977015
> View attachment 4977016
> View attachment 4977017
> View attachment 4977018
> View attachment 4977019
> View attachment 4977020
> View attachment 4977021
> View attachment 4977022
> View attachment 4977023



OMG, I now feel I have done a masters on red lipsticks, thank you so much!! I am keeping this. I love the shade of that Tom Ford. What is your favorite?

As for my favorite lipstick, it is an Hermes LE which I like because of the beautiful case, nothing special otherwise. It is also one of only two lipsticks I own, and the second is a mini nude Tom Ford that is basically finished   .

As far as I am concerned, regarding face and make up, there are two types of women, lips women and eyes women. I belong squarely to the second group.
But I adore that French look of bare make up and red lips. I just don’t seem to be able to pull it of.



Jereni said:


> Oh you got rid of a BV pouch? What didn’t work for you? I bought two of the mini this month and love them, and was thinking about the larger one.



So, I’ll first say, I am very much a clutch person and it has been a long time since a new bag release got me so interested. I loved the Pouch the first time I saw it and had little doubt it was a bag for me.

It is beautiful. So nice to hug. Mine was in the burgundy, perfect shade. And when I first got it, I did take it to the office (remember going to the office!), and it did fit my ipad and everything, but in all honesty, it is not the best bag where to carry an ipad... It was also not a clutch that I felt confortable bringing with me to meetings (too bulky, too incongruous?).
And then, I did bring it to a couple of diner parties where it could sit pretty on top of someone’s piano. But otherwise, it was very unconfortable to take shopping, and you simply cannot take it for lunch or diner out because, what do you do with the thing? It doesn’t fit anywhere, you end up with it on your lap, so unconfortable and silly. Plus it is true that now I have a dog, and it is not a bag to take when you are carrying a leash. Plus corona. I wasn’t using it and I could not see myself using it much in the future... So I though, better to let go now that I can sell it at a reasonable price...



jblended said:


> Oddly, this jacket reminds me of a pair of booties I had that were composed of 'bubbles'. I adored them but I accidentally bought them a size too small (I was living in China and didn't speak the language so made a _ton_ of mistakes). I ended up gifting the shoes to someone at work and I could never find another pair.... what a random memory you have brought up for me! I might have to see if I can find the booties online now....
> 
> @doni How is your friend recovering from her surgery? I hope she is comfortable and doing well.



She is just out of hospital and doing well thank your, so nice of you to ask!

But I _can‘t _with those boots, or @880 bubble jacket . I have trypophobia, anyone else?


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> She is just out of hospital and doing well thank your, so nice of you to ask!


I'm glad to hear it! I hope the remainder of her recovery journey is a smooth one.


doni said:


> But I _can‘t _with those boots, or @880 bubble jacket . I have trypophobia, anyone else?


I'm SO sorry! Thank you so much for bringing this to my attention! It had never occurred to me that someone may have trypophobia. I will be more mindful in the future. I have deleted the picture and hope you can erase it from your mind as well.


----------



## doni

jblended said:


> I'm glad to hear it! I hope the remainder of her recovery journey is a smooth one.
> 
> I'm SO sorry! Thank you so much for bringing this to my attention! It had never occurred to me that someone may have trypophobia. I will be more mindful in the future. I have deleted the picture and hope you can erase it from your mind as well.


Oh no, no! I didn’t mean it like this. Of course you can post it. I just close my eyes


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> Oh no, no! I didn’t mean it like this. Of course you can post it. *I just close my eyes *


Ha ha! 
I understand it's not what you meant but, I'd rather be safe than sorry because there may be others with the same issue. I'm so grateful that you mentioned it as I would never have thought of it myself. That's why I adore this thread; I'm always learning! 

_____

Pulling out some of my camera bags earlier on made me realise there were a few I haven't used in a while. For the following week, I'll be rotating between these 3 beauties.
Black quilted Coccinelle my siblings gifted me for my last birthday, Pearlescent green Hilfiger camera bag (I live for the centre pleat), and Longchamps mademoiselle crossbody with olive green quilted suede and mustard contrast trim. All 3 have the smooshiest leather but are totally different from each other. I'm excited to use them!


----------



## Hazzelnut

jblended said:


> Ha ha!
> I understand it's not what you meant but, I'd rather be safe than sorry because there may be others with the same issue. I'm so grateful that you mentioned it as I would never have thought of it myself. That's why I adore this thread; I'm always learning!
> 
> _____
> 
> Pulling out some of my camera bags earlier on made me realise there were a few I haven't used in a while. For the following week, I'll be rotating between these 3 beauties.
> Black quilted Coccinelle my siblings gifted my for my last birthday, Pearlescent green Hilfiger camera bag (I live for the centre pleat), and Longchamps mademoiselle crossbody with olive green quilted suede and mustard contrast trim. All 3 have the smooshiest leather but are totally different from each other. I'm excited to use them!
> 
> View attachment 4977299



That pearlescent green is amazing!!


----------



## missie1

JenJBS said:


> I love my BV Mini Pouch, but wouldn't get the full size Pouch. For me, it's too big and not worth the insane price. I went in to the BV boutique wanting the full size Pouch. But as soon as I held it, I knew it wouldn't work. The SA let me hold a Mini Pouch, and I fell in love, and bought it a few months later. I much prefer my Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in black/flamma to the BV Pouch.
> 
> The MG leather is nice and smooshy, and also durable. Mine still looks good as new, after a couple years.
> 
> It's so fun to open the black bag and see the red inside. The 'dip' in the top that helps create the cloud shape fits my hand perfectly to hold the purse. I was surprised how much I like it as a bag to take to work sometimes.
> 
> I really like the size. Big enough to hold what I need, but not overwhelming like the BV Pouch. Never had any problems with the magnetic closure keeping the bag closed.
> 
> But, for the Mini size I much prefer the BV Mini Pouch to the MG Mini Cloud. The Cloud just doesn't seem as good to me in the mini size. And the dip is too small for my hand to fit, like it does with the full size Cloud, so not easy to carry. So I immediately returned the Mini Cloud for a refund.
> 
> Anyway, that's my 2 cents.


Love the MG clutch.  I got one during lockdown so have yet to carry it.  Glad to hear it holds up well


----------



## jblended

Hazzelnut said:


> That pearlescent green is amazing!!


Thank you so much! I find it so weird when people like my oddball bags!  
This is honestly the only Hilfiger bag I have ever liked.  There's no obvious branding on it, and the little details in the design are great.
I got it in 2014, iirc, but sorry I can't recall the model name. I only remember that there was a navy blue version of it as well.
It's not actually as bright as in this photo, but it definitely gets very bright and glowy/pearly in the sunlight.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> January Stats:
> Bags in - 1, bags out - 0
> SLGs in or out - 0
> Scarves in - 2, out - 0. A vintage jacquard and Exposition Universelle came in, I still have one scarf listed, but I've pulled out a few that may go on the block.
> 
> I participated in 2 challenges - Take the tag off (wore the Just Campagne Deville 5 times), and Bags to Shed (wore the CoLab twice and Miss Alligator once). In the challenges I learned that the JC Deville isn't going to work (remember my post about zippers) and the CoLab is a keeper. Miss Alligator is still a lovely bag but a bit small. I wore a total of 9 bags over the month, mostly to the office.
> 
> I'm still listening to Great Expectations through Audible, finished another book of poetry and started another (Dog Songs by Mary Oliver).
> 
> The Great Basement Purge was started, I donated 2 SUV-full loads. I won't give you the entire breakdown of how many items that was (though I did write it down), but it was 4 x 18 boxes of 'everyday' wine glasses, 2 x 6 boxes of 'nicer' wine glasses. 2 x 6 boxes of margarita glasses, a toaster (brand new), a tea kettle, 3 large outdoor Christmas decorations, 2 boxes of Holiday decorations (Valentine's Day and halloween), 2 big bags of clothing, and a bunch of stuff I can't remember because I'm not at home.
> 
> February, I will continue the GBP and make myself donate or pitch some of the boy's toys and things, some old furniture (2 dressers, some old dining room chairs, lamps, and a couple of side tables) and some dishes that haven't been used in 17 years. I can't do anything about the wine that's stacked in there (it is at least stacked by vintage) so I have to quit fussing about it.
> That will take care of 2/3 of the unfinished basement, but I'll still have to do the last third... that has the boxes for the good wine glasses, and decanters, all the boxes for stereo equipment and the paint supplies for the house... and some assorted crap. UGH! Progress is being made though, so Yay!
> 
> For February, I am Team Red Bag, and I'm still working on CPW.


Wow I could have lived happily in your basement LOL.
Congrats on getting all this done!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> 7 bags out Jereni - that is absolutely amazing! Which bags did you release, I loved all of your pics this month. Congratulations on your January bag rotation!
> 
> The bags yo've added are "so you." Many congratulations cowgirlsboots!
> 
> Wow - great work on 5 bags out in January. I also loved your Marine in action pics - like @momasaurus said, totally bad@ss! Which bags did you send off?
> 
> Well done on replacing the SLG you missed. Congratulations on planning to buy a house next year. That is so exciting!
> 
> Congratulations on adding a Chain Knot. What a special piece to treasure.
> 
> Great stats momasaurus! Will you share a pic of your cherry PLG mini tote, perhaps in the colour weeks? I love red bags. Which scarves did you add? <telling myself look away ... don't get tempted>
> 
> Congratulations on your bag out and scarf in. Will you share your scarf addition when you get a moment?
> 
> Great stats whateve. Congrats on your SLG in, it's so cute!
> 
> Great stats doni! Which bags did you exit? Congrats on your leather blazer.


Haha. I will try to post pix for red week. Working all day today and evening, UGH.
New scarves were the new season Swinging Saint Germain in pink/blue CW
and using 'bay bucks, a vintage Galop Volant, a sort of odd design that a friend recently enabled me on. No idea how the colors really work together, and it's taking ages to arrive, so we'll see!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> So I did this thing...
> View attachment 4976570
> 
> I love it! It’s a 70...perfect size cuz I can tie it on my bag if I get too warm. Found it in the first 5 minutes, but continued to look. Saw some beautiful scarves for another day and looked at bags too. Really like the Picotin. My SA, Cesar, was super nice without being phony and really generous and welcoming. I had a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976573


I knew your trip would be successful! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!
Male SAs are fun because sometimes they create amazing knots and are patient about showing you. I suppose during Covid things are not so casual. But now you have a relationship, which is great.
I bought the same design in the blue/pink CW which I was stalking on the website. These new striped hems are fabulous, aren't they? Glad you liked the Pico also. A super fun bag.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> *January Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> January Challenges
> *Take the tag off and wear it*- least worn bags
> Vintage Black Snakeskin Clutch - 2x
> Longchamp Le Pliage - 2x
> Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain - 2x
> Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap -2x
> 
> *Date Night Bag*- wore four date night bags
> Vintage Black Snakeskin Clutch - 2x
> Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain - 2x
> Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap - 2x
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain - 2x
> 
> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - moderate, did some, needs more work
> 
> Carried 17 bags / 17
> Wore 16 scarves/shawls
> Read 2 books
> Cleaned 3 kitchen drawers and 3 kitchen cupboard shelves with vinegar and water, replaced shelf liner where needed; need to continue through the remaining drawers and cupboard shelves
> Exited 67 items: household items, clothes, etc.
> *Jan 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


OMG! So productive. I'm in awe!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> @BowieFan1971 I really love your question about iconic pieces in our wardrobe. It is so thought provoking. I really enjoy the additional view into our Pocket Friends’ personality, style and lifestyle.
> 
> Here’s a few of my favourites -
> 
> Shoes - ankle boots are a staple through fall and winter, Loeffler Randall Kassidy Kitten Heel Bootie in Gold Textile, Frye Ellen Deco Buckle Short
> Bottoms - jeggings, dark grey and dark blue
> Tops - cashmere sweaters, black and grey
> Blazers - Banana Republic Leopard Print Car Coat, Etoile Isabel Marant Black Tweed Blazer, Eileen Fisher Tweed Long Jacket
> Scarves - so many ways to add a finishing touch, so many styles, colours and looks, Hermes Le Jardin de la Maharani silk 90 cm, Hermes Jaguar Quetzal Chale Cashmere CSGM
> edited to add:  I prefer jewel tones, in scarves, bags and wardrobe colours (thanks @Cookiefiend )
> In the excitement of gathering items for the pic I forgot my favourite bags.  My current favourite bags:
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle and today’s bag
> Chanel Red Reissue 226
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Other elements that are part of my daily armour,
> 
> Red lipstick
> Diamond stud earrings or gold hoops
> Necklace, gold and diamond pendant or white gold and diamond pendant
> Bracelets, David Yurman Rose Gold Renaissance Bracelet and Bvlgari Rose Gold B.Zero1 Bangle Bracelet or White Gold Diamond Bangle stacked with Hermes leather bracelets
> Rings, engagement ring, wedding band, channel set diamond anniversary ring, Birks White Gold and Diamond Snowflake Ring, pinky ring for my profession
> Watch, Apple Watch
> Glasses, I am blind without them!
> 
> View attachment 4976624
> View attachment 4976625


Thanks for sharing. I love all this!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ta-da!
> The bag I couldn´t resist buying last week arrived today. It´s much better than I had expected. The small traces of use looked so much worse in the listing photos. The only issue this bag has is the abcense of the Dior aroma. The bag smells faintly of French second hand shop - no wonder, that´s where it comes from- and more prominently of Febreze.
> It already had some ozone and tomorrow will have tlc.
> I´m really happy with my purchase!
> 
> View attachment 4976977
> View attachment 4976978
> View attachment 4976979
> 
> 
> But: oops VC... it´s not very clever to flat pack a soft bag like this one! Not even when it´s a lot cheaper than all the others you are offering...


Good news that it’s better than you thought it would be!


More bags said:


> Thanks doni! Congratulations again on your bag sales/outs!
> 
> *Nerd Alert: Red Lipsticks*
> I have tried and rejected many red lipsticks over the years. I believe there is a shade of red for everyone.
> 1) *Research*
> 
> *Colouring*, Good old Google does not let me down, first I search for  “how to choose a red lipstick for your skin tone.” This Allure article is pretty good, https://www.allure.com/gallery/the-best-red-lipsticks-for-your-skin-tone
> *Universal Reds*, Second, there are  “universal reds” that are supposed to look great on a number of skin tones. Glamour has a good article, I love the pictures with different models, https://www.glamour.com/story/best-red-lipstick
> *Format*, Do you like a matte, satin or sheer feel/finish?
> *Application Type*, Do you prefer a pencil, wand or tube?
> *Preference of Shade*, Do you prefer coral, true red, brick red, etc.
> *Brand/Price*, Do you have favourite brands you want to stick with? I have lipsticks from across the price spectrum. You don’t have to spend a lot of money to get a good lipstick.
> *More research, reviews, swatches*, If you google the name of the lipstick you’re interested in, there’s a high likelihood you’ll be able to find a review. Look for someone who has similar colouring to yours and it will help you envision if you might like that shade. I also like to see swatches of the lipstick, in addition to colour it gives me indications of textures (glossy vs. matte) and it can help narrow down competing shades if I’m considering multiple shades in the same product line.
> 2) *Buy It and Try It*, If you are new to red lipstick, I might ask you to consider applying it and pressing your lips together with a tissue to reduce the intensity or apply a sheer layer with a light hand or add a lip gloss on top. If you like the look and want to go bolder add another layer. Resist the urge to toss a new lipstick after the first try. Try it a second time, using a lighter hand or blotting if it was too intense the first time. Take a picture of yourself and look at the picture to see if you like it.
> 
> *Here are the current red lipsticks in my collection.*
> 
> Maybelline 385 Ruby For Me Color Sensational Made For All Lipstick
> MAC 640 Red Rock Matte Lipstick
> Tom Ford 35 Sonja Lip Color Sheer
> YSL 401 Rouge Vinyle Vernis A Levres Vinyl Cream
> YSL 11 Rouge Gouache Rouge Pur Couture
> YSL 46 Rouge Fusain Rouge Pur Couture
> NARS Cruella Matte Lip Pencil
> NARS Mysterious Red Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
> Revlon 250 Standout Colorburst Matte Balm
> I hope it helps. *To everyone, what’s your favorite lipstick?*
> 
> View attachment 4977015
> View attachment 4977016
> View attachment 4977017
> View attachment 4977018
> View attachment 4977019
> View attachment 4977020
> View attachment 4977021
> View attachment 4977022
> View attachment 4977023


Oh be still my heart, I love red lipstick. It is hard to find the right shade though.
My favorite was by BITE, it was a slightly sheer color, I think it was called Cherry.
They discontinued it, naturally, and while I found two more... I lost them both while using my LV Favorite - which I sold not too long after I lost the last one. I hated that every time it fell over or I picked it up wrong, things fell out.
I‘m still looking for a favorite red lippy, but in the meantime I‘ve been using:
Sephora Rouge Lacquer (I think - I can’t read the label) - this gets worn the most. It’s a light sheer color
Bobby Brown Raspberry Pink
Hermes Rouge Casaque - second most worn - it’s a little drying, but the color is good.
Dior Rouge ( very red)
YSL that is more of a chapstick like gloss - I rarely wear it, but I’ll put a light swipe on my granddaughter if we go out to dinner (which hasn’t happened in over a year now )


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, so notes on my experience...
> I likened it to my DH (who loved the scarf, which I am realizing more and more is just ME!) to a piece of really good chocolate. Decadent, delicious, crave-able and definitely to be enjoyed again. But on occasion and in moderation. It was special, but I don’t think I would like it so much if I went often. It would not be as special. I could have gone in a few other stores...Dior was across the street and Etro was around the corner...but while I looked in their windows, I did not want to go in because I wanted to savor the experience I had just had and chose to go home. I could see myself going once a year to Hermès to treat myself, to select and buy more than to just look/browse. The SA was sweet...after he wrapped it, I reminded him I said I wanted to wear it out, which he loved, so he took it out of the box, put it on me and arranged it, then retied the empty box after I asked him to so I could have the thrill of untying the box when I got home.
> 
> I really liked the Picotin 18, way more than I anticipated liking an Hermès bag. I could see selling a few LVs to make that happen. They did not have it in Gold, but I saw the gold leather and tried Picotins in black in 18 and 22. The leather was impressive, the design simple but distinctive, the lock detail was special and it was not heavy. And the price point was nice. Gold or orange would be nice!
> 
> I am so glad I went. And so happy I found something special that was everything I could have wanted...natural with a pop of color, non-traditional design that is happy and elegant, an iconic element (the pop of orange and the H) and I will not see it everywhere. Even the SA hadn’t remembered seeing it before  but loved it and I got the only one they had. It is an item that makes me giddy...today was perfect!


I just love reading this. So happy about everything! 
I used to HATE the pico, probably because they look so silly on a certain beloved "influencer" - very "a tisket and tasket" etc. Somehow I changed my mind! I had a larger one which was really unusable.
Now my two picotins are 18, without the lock. Both are barenia with contrast handles, bought from resellers. I keep thinking I should sell one, but I don't think that is going to happen, LOL. This summer I even bought a twilly for each of them (I am not a twilly person)!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## FizzyWater

More bags said:


> Thanks doni! Congratulations again on your bag sales/outs!
> 
> *Nerd Alert: Red Lipsticks*
> I have tried and rejected many red lipsticks over the years. I believe there is a shade of red for everyone.
> 1) *Research*
> 
> *Colouring*, Good old Google does not let me down, first I search for  “how to choose a red lipstick for your skin tone.” This Allure article is pretty good, https://www.allure.com/gallery/the-best-red-lipsticks-for-your-skin-tone
> *Universal Reds*, Second, there are  “universal reds” that are supposed to look great on a number of skin tones. Glamour has a good article, I love the pictures with different models, https://www.glamour.com/story/best-red-lipstick
> *Format*, Do you like a matte, satin or sheer feel/finish?
> *Application Type*, Do you prefer a pencil, wand or tube?
> *Preference of Shade*, Do you prefer coral, true red, brick red, etc.
> *Brand/Price*, Do you have favourite brands you want to stick with? I have lipsticks from across the price spectrum. You don’t have to spend a lot of money to get a good lipstick.
> *More research, reviews, swatches*, If you google the name of the lipstick you’re interested in, there’s a high likelihood you’ll be able to find a review. Look for someone who has similar colouring to yours and it will help you envision if you might like that shade. I also like to see swatches of the lipstick, in addition to colour it gives me indications of textures (glossy vs. matte) and it can help narrow down competing shades if I’m considering multiple shades in the same product line.
> 2) *Buy It and Try It*, If you are new to red lipstick, I might ask you to consider applying it and pressing your lips together with a tissue to reduce the intensity or apply a sheer layer with a light hand or add a lip gloss on top. If you like the look and want to go bolder add another layer. Resist the urge to toss a new lipstick after the first try. Try it a second time, using a lighter hand or blotting if it was too intense the first time. Take a picture of yourself and look at the picture to see if you like it.
> 
> *Here are the current red lipsticks in my collection.*
> 
> Maybelline 385 Ruby For Me Color Sensational Made For All Lipstick
> MAC 640 Red Rock Matte Lipstick
> Tom Ford 35 Sonja Lip Color Sheer
> YSL 401 Rouge Vinyle Vernis A Levres Vinyl Cream
> YSL 11 Rouge Gouache Rouge Pur Couture
> YSL 46 Rouge Fusain Rouge Pur Couture
> NARS Cruella Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
> NARS Mysterious Red Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
> Revlon 250 Standout Colorburst Matte Balm
> I hope it helps. *To everyone, what’s your favorite lipstick?*
> 
> View attachment 4977015
> View attachment 4977016
> View attachment 4977017
> View attachment 4977018
> View attachment 4977019
> View attachment 4977020
> View attachment 4977021
> View attachment 4977022
> View attachment 4977023



Thank you for those articles, and your recommendations! 

I feel terribly stereotypical now - my current red is Maybelline Super Stay Matte Ink in Pioneer, and my previous was Sephora Collection Cream Lip Stain Liquid Lipstick in 01 Always Red, both of which are in both articles.  

On the higher (and creamier) end, Dior Lipstick Addict Lacquer Plump 868 J'Adior and Dior Diorific in Ange Bleu are both a pleasure to wear.

For day I'm using Maybelline Super Stay Matte Ink in Seductress, which always goes on the exact existing color of my lips and I think will be too light, and then a minute later it's a perfect blush-y nude.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> It’s a slippery slope! Ode to picotin has a lot of info on TPF! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-picotin.421880/page-314
> 
> I recall someone did some kind of strap, so it became a convertible shoulder bag like a Lindy.
> Edit: @BowieFan1971, in ode to picotin, the strap is from shoulder bag strap on Etsy. I’ve purchased from this Etsy seller and love her straps. Other TPfers use a maxi twilly as a strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ode to the Picotin
> 
> 
> I just sent her a screenshot of the bag posted earlier in this thread (the P22 tricolor) and asked my SA if she had ever seen one. I think it was sheer luck that there happened to be a shipment at exact same time and no one had previously requested this specific bag. I'm out on the East Coast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also food for thought, there were once many picotins, without the  lock, that were much cheaper on the resellers market, so that might be an option to consider. They were sized PM, MM, GM and TGM. Here is an archive photo of me with a TGM pictotin (now in my moms closet) that I bought from another TPFer for about 1K Years ago.
> 
> View attachment 4976744


Oh that looks like me trying to wrangle my giant picotin (no longer in my collection). Does your mom use it?


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> Thank you! i love all of your scarf pics, but that one in particular caught my eye! I also remember your gorgeous bolide and scarf pic with the incredible interplay of rich but subtle color here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...llet-collection-any-one-else.1022226/page-586  It’s one of my favorite pics on TPF. And, I love your red and raisin slg inside, like a bright optimistic smile!  It was one of the best combos of different brands of SLG that played so harmoniously together that I’ve seen! Hugs
> 
> +1, re @Cookiefiend ‘s leadship on SOTD thread which can be otherwise quite esoteric and intimidating (but super informative)  for those of us who have just recently started to contribute!  Confession:while I adore SOTD, I am fifty pages behind
> 
> @dcooney4, agree all the velvet hangers have to match (and I’m not normally  a matchy  person)
> 
> @Cookiefiend, I will go back onto the picotin thread to find your vibrato (I love vibrato) and I’d love to see it here! Congrats on decluttering 2 SUV loads of stuff! It sounds liberating and amazing!  Hugs


Cookie's vibrato pico is adorable!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Thanks doni! Congratulations again on your bag sales/outs!
> 
> *Nerd Alert: Red Lipsticks*
> I have tried and rejected many red lipsticks over the years. I believe there is a shade of red for everyone.
> 1) *Research*
> 
> *Colouring*, Good old Google does not let me down, first I search for  “how to choose a red lipstick for your skin tone.” This Allure article is pretty good, https://www.allure.com/gallery/the-best-red-lipsticks-for-your-skin-tone
> *Universal Reds*, Second, there are  “universal reds” that are supposed to look great on a number of skin tones. Glamour has a good article, I love the pictures with different models, https://www.glamour.com/story/best-red-lipstick
> *Format*, Do you like a matte, satin or sheer feel/finish?
> *Application Type*, Do you prefer a pencil, wand or tube?
> *Preference of Shade*, Do you prefer coral, true red, brick red, etc.
> *Brand/Price*, Do you have favourite brands you want to stick with? I have lipsticks from across the price spectrum. You don’t have to spend a lot of money to get a good lipstick.
> *More research, reviews, swatches*, If you google the name of the lipstick you’re interested in, there’s a high likelihood you’ll be able to find a review. Look for someone who has similar colouring to yours and it will help you envision if you might like that shade. I also like to see swatches of the lipstick, in addition to colour it gives me indications of textures (glossy vs. matte) and it can help narrow down competing shades if I’m considering multiple shades in the same product line.
> 2) *Buy It and Try It*, If you are new to red lipstick, I might ask you to consider applying it and pressing your lips together with a tissue to reduce the intensity or apply a sheer layer with a light hand or add a lip gloss on top. If you like the look and want to go bolder add another layer. Resist the urge to toss a new lipstick after the first try. Try it a second time, using a lighter hand or blotting if it was too intense the first time. Take a picture of yourself and look at the picture to see if you like it.
> 
> *Here are the current red lipsticks in my collection.*
> 
> Maybelline 385 Ruby For Me Color Sensational Made For All Lipstick
> MAC 640 Red Rock Matte Lipstick
> Tom Ford 35 Sonja Lip Color Sheer
> YSL 401 Rouge Vinyle Vernis A Levres Vinyl Cream
> YSL 11 Rouge Gouache Rouge Pur Couture
> YSL 46 Rouge Fusain Rouge Pur Couture
> NARS Cruella Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
> NARS Mysterious Red Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
> Revlon 250 Standout Colorburst Matte Balm
> I hope it helps. *To everyone, what’s your favorite lipstick?*
> 
> View attachment 4977015
> View attachment 4977016
> View attachment 4977017
> View attachment 4977018
> View attachment 4977019
> View attachment 4977020
> View attachment 4977021
> View attachment 4977022
> View attachment 4977023


Most of my lipsticks are from MAC, a few Tom Ford, a few NARS.
I rarely wear red but sometimes it's the only appropriate color - I have NARS le palace and something I can't read from Lipstick Queen. Both are true reds.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> I love my BV Mini Pouch, but wouldn't get the full size Pouch. For me, it's too big and not worth the insane price. I went in to the BV boutique wanting the full size Pouch. But as soon as I held it, I knew it wouldn't work. The SA let me hold a Mini Pouch, and I fell in love, and bought it a few months later. I much prefer my Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in black/flamma to the BV Pouch.
> 
> The MG leather is nice and smooshy, and also durable. Mine still looks good as new, after a couple years.
> 
> It's so fun to open the black bag and see the red inside. The 'dip' in the top that helps create the cloud shape fits my hand perfectly to hold the purse. I was surprised how much I like it as a bag to take to work sometimes.
> 
> I really like the size. Big enough to hold what I need, but not overwhelming like the BV Pouch. Never had any problems with the magnetic closure keeping the bag closed.
> 
> But, for the Mini size I much prefer the BV Mini Pouch to the MG Mini Cloud. The Cloud just doesn't seem as good to me in the mini size. And the dip is too small for my hand to fit, like it does with the full size Cloud, so not easy to carry. So I immediately returned the Mini Cloud for a refund.
> 
> Anyway, that's my 2 cents.


I've been eyeing this Cloud Clutch for a while!  I'm not usually a clutch girl but I was really drawn to the Cloud Clutch as soon as I saw it.   I like both the black and the beige color.  Thanks for the detailed description.  When things are better, I am going to see if I can go into a store and try it on.  



doni said:


> As far as I am concerned, regarding face and make up, there are two types of women, lips women and eyes women. I belong squarely to the second group.
> But I adore that French look of bare make up and red lips.


I too belong to the second group.  I usually just use eyeliner.  Mascara only if I'm going somewhere special -- that is pretty much it.  I have about 5 lipsticks and one of them is red, with the rest being in the pink or nude family.


----------



## dcooney4

January
2 Bags in , but one went back bag out yesterday but that will be part of Februarys tally.
1 Bag out
0 Slgs in
2 Slgs out
1 sport/travel bag out.
I wore three of my gifted bags twice .  I would have had more bags out but I waited till yesterday to accept the offer. Knowing we would be snowed in and didn't one it to be to many says till I ship. We have almost 2 feet of snow.


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Very nice, love the cannage. Oh dear, how could they pack it like this? Was it VC or did you get directly from the seller?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I now feel I have done a masters on red lipsticks, thank you so much!! I am keeping this. I love the shade of that Tom Ford. What is your favorite?
> 
> As for my favorite lipstick, it is an Hermes LE which I like because of the beautiful case, nothing special otherwise. It is also one of only two lipsticks I own, and the second is a mini nude Tom Ford that is basically finished   .
> 
> As far as I am concerned, regarding face and make up, there are two types of women, lips women and eyes women. I belong squarely to the second group.
> But I adore that French look of bare make up and red lips. I just don’t seem to be able to pull it of.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I’ll first say, I am very much a clutch person and it has been a long time since a new bag release got me so interested. I loved the Pouch the first time I saw it and had little doubt it was a bag for me.
> 
> It is beautiful. So nice to hug. Mine was in the burgundy, perfect shade. And when I first got it, I did take it to the office (remember going to the office!), and it did fit my ipad and everything, but in all honesty, it is not the best bag where to carry an ipad... It was also not a clutch that I felt confortable bringing with me to meetings (too bulky, too incongruous?).
> And then, I did bring it to a couple of diner parties where it could sit pretty on top of someone’s piano. But otherwise, it was very unconfortable to take shopping, and you simply cannot take it for lunch or diner out because, what do you do with the thing? It doesn’t fit anywhere, you end up with it on your lap, so unconfortable and silly. Plus it is true that now I have a dog, and it is not a bag to take when you are carrying a leash. Plus corona. I wasn’t using it and I could not see myself using it much in the future... So I though, better to let go now that I can sell it at a reasonable price...
> 
> 
> 
> She is just out of hospital and doing well thank your, so nice of you to ask!
> 
> But I _can‘t _with those boots, or @880 bubble jacket . I have trypophobia, anyone else?


I am a lips woman too. The skin on my eyelids is extremely sensitive and prone to rashes, so I can’t wear eyeshadow on the daily and liner will not stay on, so I just curl my lashes and finally found a mascara that does not end up  making me look like a raccoon on the top lashes only. Between that and brows, that’s my eye makeup. I am so used to it, if I let someone do my eyes, I don’t feel like I look like me!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> I just love reading this. So happy about everything!
> I used to HATE the pico, probably because they look so silly on a certain beloved "influencer" - very "a tisket and tasket" etc. Somehow I changed my mind! I had a larger one which was really unusable.
> Now my two picotins are 18, without the lock. Both are barenia with contrast handles, bought from resellers. I keep thinking I should sell one, but I don't think that is going to happen, LOL. This summer I even bought a twilly for each of them (I am not a twilly person)!


When I saw it, a thought a scarf tied into or sewn into a little bag inside would be so cute! I don’t follow influencers, so I didn’t even know the Picotin was a thing!   I think they are simple, have a great history/inspiration/backstory and are distinctive while still being timeless. And especially in Gold, it will look even better after it gets exposed to life a bit.

On another note, the living room is finished! I took an antique cedar chest someone gave me a few months ago that I had in the foyer and never warmed to there (too crowded/busy) and repurposed it as a tv stand. My husband and I made a shelf out of scrap lumber we had and it was a nice thing to do together. I painted some cheap wall hangings and found a few pieces on clearance. Wrapped votive candle holders in paper. All in is still in budget- $125. I am happy with how it looks!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> In honor of bag color week - red - I will make a contribution here.
> 
> Strangely, red is a bag color I’ve been chasing for a long time and I have yet to find the perfect one. I also don’t wear a lot of outfits that I want to pair with red, so frankly it’s a color I don’t actually need and I should probably give up. But I probably won’t.
> 
> The first perfect pinky red bag was, I thought, going to be the vermillion Coach Borough. This was in my Borough craze. Finally got my hands on a used one, but in person it didn’t have the zing of these pics, at least to me.
> View attachment 4977147
> 
> I suppose in these pics it looks more like an orangey red, which it actually was. The first pics I ever saw of it made it look pinky red to me tho.
> 
> Next, I thought this raspberry red Chanel would be the one. The lambskin on this was amazing. If it looked like these pics in person, I would still own it. But, it was pink. Gorgeous but pink nonetheless.
> View attachment 4977149
> 
> View attachment 4977150
> 
> 
> This Longchamps bag _was _pretty much the right red. But the bag itself didn’t thrill me. So it now too is gone.
> View attachment 4977151
> 
> 
> Still searching... #firstworldbagproblems


I’ve had similar issues - love red bags but had a hard time finding the right red. After some trial & error, I realized that though I love true red it just does not pair well with my wardrobe. Deeper, darker reds - oxblood, Bordeaux, etc - pair well my wardrobe a lot better.


----------



## Sparkletastic

HELP!  Need your opinion. Which shoe  should I keep. I want a fun gold shoe for cocktails and dinners out. So I bought Valentino Rockstuds in gold and D&G Embellishes in bronze.

I worry the gold is too gold (?) and I’ve never owned anything bronze. I don’t know if Rockstuds are dated and my BFF said the D&G look like 10,000 other pairs of shoes.
Your thoughts? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I posted this in the shoe forum in case you want to see what others think and vote in the poll





						Valentino Rockstud or Dolce & Gabbana Embellished???
					

Need your advice! :smile: I’m looking for a fun and beautiful shoe to wear to cocktails or dinners out. Typically I’m in a dress but a number of times I may wear jeans.  Both shoes are comfortable and can work with my wardrobe. I worry a bit about the Valentino’s being “too” gold but they look...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Thanks doni! Congratulations again on your bag sales/outs!
> 
> *Nerd Alert: Red Lipsticks*
> I have tried and rejected many red lipsticks over the years. I believe there is a shade of red for everyone.
> 1) *Research*
> 
> *Colouring*, Good old Google does not let me down, first I search for  “how to choose a red lipstick for your skin tone.” This Allure article is pretty good, https://www.allure.com/gallery/the-best-red-lipsticks-for-your-skin-tone
> *Universal Reds*, Second, there are  “universal reds” that are supposed to look great on a number of skin tones. Glamour has a good article, I love the pictures with different models, https://www.glamour.com/story/best-red-lipstick
> *Format*, Do you like a matte, satin or sheer feel/finish?
> *Application Type*, Do you prefer a pencil, wand or tube?
> *Preference of Shade*, Do you prefer coral, true red, brick red, etc.
> *Brand/Price*, Do you have favourite brands you want to stick with? I have lipsticks from across the price spectrum. You don’t have to spend a lot of money to get a good lipstick.
> *More research, reviews, swatches*, If you google the name of the lipstick you’re interested in, there’s a high likelihood you’ll be able to find a review. Look for someone who has similar colouring to yours and it will help you envision if you might like that shade. I also like to see swatches of the lipstick, in addition to colour it gives me indications of textures (glossy vs. matte) and it can help narrow down competing shades if I’m considering multiple shades in the same product line.
> 2) *Buy It and Try It*, If you are new to red lipstick, I might ask you to consider applying it and pressing your lips together with a tissue to reduce the intensity or apply a sheer layer with a light hand or add a lip gloss on top. If you like the look and want to go bolder add another layer. Resist the urge to toss a new lipstick after the first try. Try it a second time, using a lighter hand or blotting if it was too intense the first time. Take a picture of yourself and look at the picture to see if you like it.
> 
> *Here are the current red lipsticks in my collection.*
> 
> Maybelline 385 Ruby For Me Color Sensational Made For All Lipstick
> MAC 640 Red Rock Matte Lipstick
> Tom Ford 35 Sonja Lip Color Sheer
> YSL 401 Rouge Vinyle Vernis A Levres Vinyl Cream
> YSL 11 Rouge Gouache Rouge Pur Couture
> YSL 46 Rouge Fusain Rouge Pur Couture
> NARS Cruella Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
> NARS Mysterious Red Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
> Revlon 250 Standout Colorburst Matte Balm
> I hope it helps. *To everyone, what’s your favorite lipstick?*
> 
> View attachment 4977015
> View attachment 4977016
> View attachment 4977017
> View attachment 4977018
> View attachment 4977019
> View attachment 4977020
> View attachment 4977021
> View attachment 4977022
> View attachment 4977023


I’m not much for a red lip on me. I think it’s because I don’t like strong lip color on me in general. I have large eyes in an unusual color which I play up with liner, mascara and even lashes at times (no eyeshadow) so I feel like a softer lip balanced that out.

I love soft pink or peach colors that are just a couple of shades more intense than a nude. I also don’t own even one lipstick. LOL! All my lip color is some sort of gloss, wash, stain, etc. I don’t really have a favorite. I bounce around. But I can usually count on Lancôme or Dior to have a nice option.


Jereni said:


> In honor of bag color week - red - I will make a contribution here.
> 
> Strangely, red is a bag color I’ve been chasing for a long time and I have yet to find the perfect one. I also don’t wear a lot of outfits that I want to pair with red, so frankly it’s a color I don’t actually need and I should probably give up. But I probably won’t.
> 
> The first perfect pinky red bag was, I thought, going to be the vermillion Coach Borough. This was in my Borough craze. Finally got my hands on a used one, but in person it didn’t have the zing of these pics, at least to me.
> View attachment 4977147
> 
> I suppose in these pics it looks more like an orangey red, which it actually was. The first pics I ever saw of it made it look pinky red to me tho.
> 
> Next, I thought this raspberry red Chanel would be the one. The lambskin on this was amazing. If it looked like these pics in person, I would still own it. But, it was pink. Gorgeous but pink nonetheless.
> View attachment 4977149
> 
> View attachment 4977150
> 
> 
> This Longchamps bag _was _pretty much the right red. But the bag itself didn’t thrill me. So it now too is gone.
> View attachment 4977151
> 
> 
> Still searching... #firstworldbagproblems


That Chanel is stunning but I can see that if it was a deep pink vs red that it wouldn’t have stayed in my closet either.

When we start our color weeks next Sunday, I’ll share my red bags. I only have two but they are both perfect true reds. In principle, I would love to have another red bag but I know it would cannibalize my usage of the two I have and love.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Yum! The leather looks sooo good! Unfortunate that they squished it in the packaging. Do you think some stuffing will be enough to fix the shape or is there a better way to restore it? I'd love to learn.



The leather is yum! I can´t tell whether it´s calfskin or lambskin- it´s soft, but not too delicate (so rather calf?) and was very thirsty. 
I started with wiping the whole bag inside and out with soapy water removing a good amount of dirt. 
To be able to properly check on the lining and to repair a split seam I opened another seam which was closed by topstitches anyway and checked for nasty surprises underneath the lining- none to be found! That´s good! 
Then I roughly blowdried the lining, pushed it back in place and stuffed the bag with two normal and a small towel. It fits a lot! 
The still slightly damp exterior then had a lot of Elephant Leather Preserver applied with a soft cloth and the hairdryer. (This does not comply with the instructions on the tin at all, but so far always has worked  great for me.) 
The leather obviously enjoyed this and the puffy pattern sprung back to life. 
Now to wait, let the leather eat in peace and maybe do another round of Elephant tomorrow and later some Collonil as a top coat.
The stuffing will be sufficient to get the bag back into shape. It´s generally soft, no rigid structure- another cuddly pillow! 
The Febreze smell is gone, but the Dior leather smell isn´t back, yet, as the ozone is still very present. There´s hope!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Ha ha!
> I understand it's not what you meant but, I'd rather be safe than sorry because there may be others with the same issue. I'm so grateful that you mentioned it as I would never have thought of it myself. That's why I adore this thread; I'm always learning!
> 
> _____
> 
> Pulling out some of my camera bags earlier on made me realise there were a few I haven't used in a while. For the following week, I'll be rotating between these 3 beauties.
> Black quilted Coccinelle my siblings gifted me for my last birthday, Pearlescent green Hilfiger camera bag (I live for the centre pleat), and Longchamps mademoiselle crossbody with olive green quilted suede and mustard contrast trim. All 3 have the smooshiest leather but are totally different from each other. I'm excited to use them!
> 
> View attachment 4977299



That pearlescent Hilfiger is gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> When I saw it, a thought a scarf tied into or sewn into a little bag inside would be so cute! I don’t follow influencers, so I didn’t even know the Picotin was a thing!   I think they are simple, have a great history/inspiration/backstory and are distinctive while still being timeless. And especially in Gold, it will look even better after it gets exposed to life a bit.
> 
> On another note, the living room is finished! I took an antique cedar chest someone gave me a few months ago that I had in the foyer and never warmed to there (too crowded/busy) and repurposed it as a tv stand. My husband and I made a shelf out of scrap lumber we had and it was a nice thing to do together. I painted some cheap wall hangings and found a few pieces on clearance. Wrapped votive candle holders in paper. All in is still in budget- $125. I am happy with how it looks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977446
> View attachment 4977447
> View attachment 4977448
> View attachment 4977449
> View attachment 4977450


It looks wonderful.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @JenJBS, I bought Etsy versions of the BV pouch For a fraction of the price bc i was unsure about the Daniel Lee design. Although I love their generous size, I don’t often carry them bc it’s like carrying a lap dog and I think you need to live in a car to do so in modern times. Love your MG cloud, and thank you for explaining the mini ones! Very helpful!


You're very wlecome.! Glad it wad helpful. 



More bags said:


> Wow, well done Jen!


Thank you! 



More bags said:


> Oooh! I love the red interior. Great analysis, it makes so much sense to me.


Thanks!  Before ordering it, I wasn't sure I'd like the red interior - but I quickly fell in love with it!  It makes me smile when I open the black bag, and see the fun, red inside!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I've been eyeing this Cloud Clutch for a while!  I'm not usually a clutch girl but I was really drawn to the Cloud Clutch as soon as I saw it.   I like both the black and the beige color.  Thanks for the detailed description.  When things are better, I am going to see if I can go into a store and try it on.



You're welcome!     I think you will love it! It's a great bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Very nice, love the cannage. Oh dear, how could they pack it like this? Was it VC or did you get directly from the seller?



It was VC themselves. The bag already was at their place ready to be shipped. They don´t seem to be too fussy about packaging- a brand new box, of course, the bag inside one of their nonwoven dustbags and a tiny bit of paper for padding...  maybe they take a bigger effort when you buy more expensie items from them?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> Thank you for those articles, and your recommendations!
> 
> I feel terribly stereotypical now - my current red is Maybelline Super Stay Matte Ink in Pioneer, and my previous was Sephora Collection Cream Lip Stain Liquid Lipstick in 01 Always Red, both of which are in both articles.
> 
> On the higher (and creamier) end, Dior Lipstick Addict Lacquer Plump 868 J'Adior and Dior Diorific in Ange Bleu are both a pleasure to wear.
> 
> For day I'm using *Maybelline Super Stay Matte Ink in Seductress*, which always goes on the exact existing color of my lips and I think will be too light, and then a minute later it's a perfect blush-y nude.



I totally agree on Seductress! I bought mine online without prior checking the colour, wasn´t sure at first, but then totally happy with it. This colour seems to blend it. It´s the prfect nude for me, too.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> When I saw it, a thought a scarf tied into or sewn into a little bag inside would be so cute! I don’t follow influencers, so I didn’t even know the Picotin was a thing!   I think they are simple, have a great history/inspiration/backstory and are distinctive while still being timeless. And especially in Gold, it will look even better after it gets exposed to life a bit.
> 
> On another note, the living room is finished! I took an antique cedar chest someone gave me a few months ago that I had in the foyer and never warmed to there (too crowded/busy) and repurposed it as a tv stand. My husband and I made a shelf out of scrap lumber we had and it was a nice thing to do together. I painted some cheap wall hangings and found a few pieces on clearance. Wrapped votive candle holders in paper. All in is still in budget- $125. I am happy with how it looks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977446
> View attachment 4977447
> View attachment 4977448
> View attachment 4977449
> View attachment 4977450


I love the living room, fireplace and foyer! They look lovely! Hugs
@Sparkletastic, if you want a true gold shoe, then the rockstuds. But I’d have to see them on. I’d go with whatever fits your foot best. . . I find valent8no heels more comfy than Dolce, but since ankle cartilage replacement surgery a few years back, I haven’t worn higher heels. . .
I found the perfect brown pinky nude for me years ago with Wet & Wild lipstick bc I found Maybelline too pricy but I’ll look into a few shades darker than the one recommended by @FizzyWater and @cowgirlsboots bc I‘, abut darker than the average nude shade.


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> HELP!  Need your opinion. Which shoe  should I keep. I want a fun gold shoe for cocktails and dinners out. So I bought Valentino Rockstuds in gold and D&G Embellishes in bronze.
> 
> I worry the gold is too gold (?) and I’ve never owned anything bronze. I don’t know if Rockstuds are dated and my BFF said the D&G look like 10,000 other pairs of shoes.
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977649
> View attachment 4977648
> 
> I posted this in the shoe forum in case you want to see what others think and vote in the poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud or Dolce & Gabbana Embellished???
> 
> 
> Need your advice! :smile: I’m looking for a fun and beautiful shoe to wear to cocktails or dinners out. Typically I’m in a dress but a number of times I may wear jeans.  Both shoes are comfortable and can work with my wardrobe. I worry a bit about the Valentino’s being “too” gold but they look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



I vote keep the Rockstuds! I also voted that in your Poll.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> HELP!  Need your opinion. Which shoe  should I keep. I want a fun gold shoe for cocktails and dinners out. So I bought Valentino Rockstuds in gold and D&G Embellishes in bronze.
> 
> I worry the gold is too gold (?) and I’ve never owned anything bronze. I don’t know if Rockstuds are dated and my BFF said the D&G look like 10,000 other pairs of shoes.
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977649
> View attachment 4977648
> 
> I posted this in the shoe forum in case you want to see what others think and vote in the poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud or Dolce & Gabbana Embellished???
> 
> 
> Need your advice! :smile: I’m looking for a fun and beautiful shoe to wear to cocktails or dinners out. Typically I’m in a dress but a number of times I may wear jeans.  Both shoes are comfortable and can work with my wardrobe. I worry a bit about the Valentino’s being “too” gold but they look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


If you want fun, Rockstud!


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> Thank you so much for the links!
> 
> I actually remembered you when I posted that because you said this pretty early last year.
> I seem to have had a delayed reaction to the situation lol.
> 
> 
> I love that this has turned into a birthday month for you! I hope your experience is magical and cannot wait to hear all about it.
> 
> Same experience here. Even though all but one of my Coach purchases were made in a boutique, they always treat me badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Colourism is a real issue. Nobody talks about it enough but it exists and is insidious.*
> I tan super easily in the summer but get very white in the winter (I'm mixed race and thus my super power is this chameleon skin ) , and you wouldn't believe the difference in treatment depending on my skin tone; not to mention the difference between me and the lighter skin person next to me. The world is a funny place
> 
> 
> Exactly! Judging people based on appearances or age makes no sense whatsoever, particularly these days. Heck, look at all the insta-famous of this generation, dressing in head-to-toe labels trying to be *somebody*; I've seen SAs fawn over them when it was clear they were just trying to get a picture with the designer good for instagram and would not be purchasing anything.
> Meanwhile those who are "somebody" go unnoticed and are ignored by the SAs.


I agree, i've had my fair share of experiences thats for sure!


jblended said:


> *I'm thrilled to say that my mum has tested negative!*
> 
> The only issue is that two more of the staff around her have tested positive so the cycle of waiting to get yet another test has started.
> Since the hospital is getting more covid cases amongst the staff, everyone will be getting tested every 4 days from now on. I'm grateful for the change in procedure because more frequent testing will allow cases to be identified early and will likely stop any mass outbreaks amongst the staff.
> 
> What I've learned is that I must stop stressing about this. Realistically, mum is always exposed and most of the time we won't even know she has had a positive case around her. I must make peace with this being our reality and stop working myself into a bundle of nerves.
> I'm lucky she has moved to be with me, I am lucky she is loving her work in spite of these conditions, I am lucky every moment of every day that we are alive and well. And I'm in awe of her and many of her colleagues who have opted to skip retirement and serve their patients during this pandemic. It's been really incredible to witness firsthand how people can put others above themselves in this way.
> 
> That's enough from me! Thanks to you all for always supporting me. You are truly the best!


Thats fantastic news! I'm so relieved!


880 said:


> Ive posted some  iconic me fashion pieces (all shop my closet except for the coats bought late last year in photo 1 and 3) in various TPF action of the day threads: they include premier designer (Chanel, Hermes and vintage from my own closet Dolce, YSL, Akris and Etro; vintage designer (Pucci, Adel Simpson, Norman Norell and Donald Brooks; and, favorite no name coats (like th blue and black leopard wool from an Etsy seller) and jackets; mens shirts (mainly turnbull and borelli); and brunello and pants and athletic or wolford leggings. I dress up to cheer myself, so these are all things i wore outside during covid 2020.
> 
> I’m particularly addicted to navy blue pea coats, leather and boucle trench coats; motorcycle jackets and sports coats with lapels). Some of the vintage from my closet is from my own shopping from 1996 onward; some is from my family (like fur; i also buy designer fur from sites like TRR- mainly J mendel and Dennis Basso (NWT for 80-90% off) for reasons of experimentation and sustainability). Some items i hold onto (like the pucci suit for many years before i find a pattern cutter who is willing to piece it together to fit me— it was originally a long skirt so I knew there was enough fabric to fit. The crop top in the second to last picture is from an old store called Alan BIlzarian on Newbury St, Boston. Its part of a three piece dress i wore the night before my wedding in 1991. Even my sunglasses are vintage from my own closet. The burgundy ones were morganthal from the 1990s when they came in plastic. The blue ones are from 2020, when they came in horn. DH is constantly after me to clean out the closet
> 
> Note: when i started buying chanel jackets, they were 1K and there were plenty of things (including seasonal bags and WOC in fabric and other materials — i think i paid 150 or 250 usd for an olive green printed one, phw)  that went to 60% off twice yearly at the 57th st. boutique. My style hasn’t changed much over the years and I’m still fond of bargains and repurposing what you have: whether its recutting an outfit or recoloring a bag. I’m not a minimalist to put it mildly, and i can easily imagine carrying the art bags with any of these outfits except for the pink pucci (i dont often wear the pucci separates together but rather with denim or t shirts). I’m also more likely to buy pants at full price, bc well, pants that fit are priceless).
> 
> for @BowieFan1971, my favorite scarf isnt an hermes. Its a velvet etro scarf that was part of the Eden hotel, Rome, lobby display in the 1990’s. DH and I were staying at the hotel and begged them to take the scarf out. They finally relented the day before we left the hotel (Not because of our begging per se. I think etro boutique decided to change their display). Which goes to show the difference between store policies in the US and in Europe. It was the equivalent of 795 usd at the time which was a big splurge for me. i wear it maybe twice a year at most to preserve it.
> My favorite item is a cream synthetic issey miyake jacket with a tan faux fur collar that i bought in 1992. It looks like opaque matte bubble wrap and is lined in powder blue fleece. I wear it maybe once every five years At most.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976313
> View attachment 4976314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976319
> View attachment 4976330
> View attachment 4976335
> View attachment 4976338
> View attachment 4976341
> View attachment 4976339
> View attachment 4976342
> View attachment 4976343
> View attachment 4976344
> View attachment 4976345


I love your action shots! great stye!


More bags said:


> 7 bags out Jereni - that is absolutely amazing! Which bags did you release, I loved all of your pics this month. Congratulations on your January bag rotation!
> 
> The bags yo've added are "so you." Many congratulations cowgirlsboots!
> 
> Wow - great work on 5 bags out in January. I also loved your Marine in action pics - like @momasaurus said, totally bad@ss! Which bags did you send off?
> 
> Well done on replacing the SLG you missed. Congratulations on planning to buy a house next year. That is so exciting!
> 
> Congratulations on adding a Chain Knot. What a special piece to treasure.
> 
> Great stats momasaurus! Will you share a pic of your cherry PLG mini tote, perhaps in the colour weeks? I love red bags. Which scarves did you add? <telling myself look away ... don't get tempted>
> 
> *Congratulations on your bag out and scarf in. Will you share your scarf addition when you get a moment?*
> 
> Great stats whateve. Congrats on your SLG in, it's so cute!
> 
> Great stats doni! Which bags did you exit? Congrats on your leather blazer.


Will do!


BowieFan1971 said:


> So I did this thing...
> View attachment 4976570
> 
> I love it! It’s a 70...perfect size cuz I can tie it on my bag if I get too warm. Found it in the first 5 minutes, but continued to look. Saw some beautiful scarves for another day and looked at bags too. Really like the Picotin. My SA, Cesar, was super nice without being phony and really generous and welcoming. I had a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976573


Congratulations on your new scarf! excellent choice!


More bags said:


> *January Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> January Challenges
> *Take the tag off and wear it*- least worn bags
> Vintage Black Snakeskin Clutch - 2x
> Longchamp Le Pliage - 2x
> Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain - 2x
> Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap -2x
> 
> *Date Night Bag*- wore four date night bags
> Vintage Black Snakeskin Clutch - 2x
> Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain - 2x
> Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap - 2x
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain - 2x
> 
> *Empty the Larder/pantry/freezer* - moderate, did some, needs more work
> 
> Carried 17 bags / 17
> Wore 16 scarves/shawls
> Read 2 books
> Cleaned 3 kitchen drawers and 3 kitchen cupboard shelves with vinegar and water, replaced shelf liner where needed; need to continue through the remaining drawers and cupboard shelves
> Exited 67 items: household items, clothes, etc.
> *Jan 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Great job on the stats!!


More bags said:


> @BowieFan1971 I really love your question about iconic pieces in our wardrobe. It is so thought provoking. I really enjoy the additional view into our Pocket Friends’ personality, style and lifestyle.
> 
> Here’s a few of my favourites -
> 
> Shoes - ankle boots are a staple through fall and winter, Loeffler Randall Kassidy Kitten Heel Bootie in Gold Textile, Frye Ellen Deco Buckle Short
> Bottoms - jeggings, dark grey and dark blue
> Tops - cashmere sweaters, black and grey
> Blazers - Banana Republic Leopard Print Car Coat, Etoile Isabel Marant Black Tweed Blazer, Eileen Fisher Tweed Long Jacket
> Scarves - so many ways to add a finishing touch, so many styles, colours and looks, Hermes Le Jardin de la Maharani silk 90 cm, Hermes Jaguar Quetzal Chale Cashmere CSGM
> edited to add:  I prefer jewel tones, in scarves, bags and wardrobe colours (thanks @Cookiefiend )
> In the excitement of gathering items for the pic I forgot my favourite bags.  My current favourite bags:
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle and today’s bag
> Chanel Red Reissue 226
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Other elements that are part of my daily armour,
> 
> Red lipstick
> Diamond stud earrings or gold hoops
> Necklace, gold and diamond pendant or white gold and diamond pendant
> Bracelets, David Yurman Rose Gold Renaissance Bracelet and Bvlgari Rose Gold B.Zero1 Bangle Bracelet or White Gold Diamond Bangle stacked with Hermes leather bracelets
> Rings, engagement ring, wedding band, channel set diamond anniversary ring, Birks White Gold and Diamond Snowflake Ring, pinky ring for my profession
> Watch, Apple Watch
> Glasses, I am blind without them!
> 
> View attachment 4976624
> View attachment 4976625


I'm loving your style!  


jblended said:


> Ha ha!
> I understand it's not what you meant but, I'd rather be safe than sorry because there may be others with the same issue. I'm so grateful that you mentioned it as I would never have thought of it myself. That's why I adore this thread; I'm always learning!
> 
> _____
> 
> Pulling out some of my camera bags earlier on made me realise there were a few I haven't used in a while. For the following week, I'll be rotating between these 3 beauties.
> Black quilted Coccinelle my siblings gifted me for my last birthday, Pearlescent green Hilfiger camera bag (I live for the centre pleat), and Longchamps mademoiselle crossbody with olive green quilted suede and mustard contrast trim. All 3 have the smooshiest leather but are totally different from each other. I'm excited to use them!
> 
> View attachment 4977299


Lovely bags! I love the green one!


BowieFan1971 said:


> When I saw it, a thought a scarf tied into or sewn into a little bag inside would be so cute! I don’t follow influencers, so I didn’t even know the Picotin was a thing!   I think they are simple, have a great history/inspiration/backstory and are distinctive while still being timeless. And especially in Gold, it will look even better after it gets exposed to life a bit.
> 
> On another note, the living room is finished! I took an antique cedar chest someone gave me a few months ago that I had in the foyer and never warmed to there (too crowded/busy) and repurposed it as a tv stand. My husband and I made a shelf out of scrap lumber we had and it was a nice thing to do together. I painted some cheap wall hangings and found a few pieces on clearance. Wrapped votive candle holders in paper. All in is still in budget- $125. I am happy with how it looks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977446
> View attachment 4977447
> View attachment 4977448
> View attachment 4977449
> View attachment 4977450


it looks great!


JenJBS said:


> I vote keep the Rockstuds! I also voted that in your Poll.


I agree! @Sparkletastic rockstuds definite keep!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> HELP!  Need your opinion. Which shoe  should I keep. I want a fun gold shoe for cocktails and dinners out. So I bought Valentino Rockstuds in gold and D&G Embellishes in bronze.
> 
> I worry the gold is too gold (?) and I’ve never owned anything bronze. I don’t know if Rockstuds are dated and my BFF said the D&G look like 10,000 other pairs of shoes.
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977649
> View attachment 4977648
> 
> I posted this in the shoe forum in case you want to see what others think and vote in the poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud or Dolce & Gabbana Embellished???
> 
> 
> Need your advice! :smile: I’m looking for a fun and beautiful shoe to wear to cocktails or dinners out. Typically I’m in a dress but a number of times I may wear jeans.  Both shoes are comfortable and can work with my wardrobe. I worry a bit about the Valentino’s being “too” gold but they look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Now I know what the rockstuds remind me of: Bianca Jagger in Studio 54!


----------



## Sparkletastic

baghabitz34 said:


> I’ve had similar issues - love red bags but had a hard time finding the right red. After some trial & error, I realized that though I love true red it just does not pair well with my wardrobe. Deeper, darker reds - oxblood, Bordeaux, etc - pair well my wardrobe a lot better.





880 said:


> I love the living room, fireplace and foyer! They look lovely! Hugs
> @Sparkletastic, if you want a true gold shoe, then the rockstuds. But I’d have to see them on. I’d go with whatever fits your foot best. . . I find valent8no heels more comfy than Dolce, but since ankle cartilage replacement surgery a few years back, I haven’t worn higher heels. . .
> I found the perfect brown pinky nude for me years ago with Wet & Wild lipstick bc I found Maybelline too pricy but I’ll look into a few shades darker than the one recommended by @FizzyWater and @cowgirlsboots bc I‘, abut darker than the average nude shade.





JenJBS said:


> I vote keep the Rockstuds! I also voted that in your Poll.





BowieFan1971 said:


> If you want fun, Rockstud!





keodi said:


> I agree, i've had my fair share of experiences thats for sure!
> 
> Thats fantastic news! I'm so relieved!
> 
> I love your action shots! great stye!
> 
> Will do!
> 
> Congratulations on your new scarf! excellent choice!
> 
> Great job on the stats!!
> 
> I'm loving your style!
> 
> Lovely bags! I love the green one!
> 
> it looks great!
> 
> I agree! @Sparkletastic rockstuds definite keep!





cowgirlsboots said:


> Now I know what the rockstuds remind me of: Bianca Jagger in Studio 54!


OH MY GAWD!  The D&G just came in and !! They look NOTHING like the photo!!! I feel like it’s a Tiktok Wish order reveal. 
What I ordered...
	

		
			
		

		
	



What I got....
	

		
			
		

		
	



   

These are definitely a dark bronze with a harsh greenish cast. Not for me!!!

So, I’ll keep the Rockstuds. I love them because they’re super comfy (After two foot surgeries I can’t do a Louboutin or the like) and I like the way they look. I just have never owned anything Rockstud so I didn’t know if they looked tired or dated to the fashion eye.

@cowgirlsboots  - I’ll have to look up Bianca at Studio 54. That was a very fun, glam time.

Thanks SO MUCH for the input! I know handbags & jewelry but I know zilch about shoes  - which is why I’m trying to upgrade with a little help from my friends.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> January
> 2 Bags in , but one went bag out yesterday but that will be part of Februarys tally.
> 1 Bag out
> 0 Slgs in
> 2 Slgs out
> 1 sport/travel bag out.
> I wore three of my gifted bags twice .  I would have had more bags out but I waited till yesterday to accept the offer. Knowing we would be snowed in and didn't one it to be to many says till I ship. We have almost 2 feet of snow.


Great job! I haven’t had any luck selling, so I’m impressed!
2 feet of snow - yikes! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> When I saw it, a thought a scarf tied into or sewn into a little bag inside would be so cute! I don’t follow influencers, so I didn’t even know the Picotin was a thing!   I think they are simple, have a great history/inspiration/backstory and are distinctive while still being timeless. And especially in Gold, it will look even better after it gets exposed to life a bit.
> 
> On another note, the living room is finished! I took an antique cedar chest someone gave me a few months ago that I had in the foyer and never warmed to there (too crowded/busy) and repurposed it as a tv stand. My husband and I made a shelf out of scrap lumber we had and it was a nice thing to do together. I painted some cheap wall hangings and found a few pieces on clearance. Wrapped votive candle holders in paper. All in is still in budget- $125. I am happy with how it looks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977446
> View attachment 4977447
> View attachment 4977448
> View attachment 4977449
> View attachment 4977450


Beautiful, I love the entryway!


cowgirlsboots said:


> The leather is yum! I can´t tell whether it´s calfskin or lambskin- it´s soft, but not too delicate (so rather calf?) and was very thirsty.
> I started with wiping the whole bag inside and out with soapy water removing a good amount of dirt.
> To be able to properly check on the lining and to repair a split seam I opened another seam which was closed by topstitches anyway and checked for nasty surprises underneath the lining- none to be found! That´s good!
> Then I roughly blowdried the lining, pushed it back in place and stuffed the bag with two normal and a small towel. It fits a lot!
> The still slightly damp exterior then had a lot of Elephant Leather Preserver applied with a soft cloth and the hairdryer. (This does not comply with the instructions on the tin at all, but so far always has worked  great for me.)
> The leather obviously enjoyed this and the puffy pattern sprung back to life.
> Now to wait, let the leather eat in peace and maybe do another round of Elephant tomorrow and later some Collonil as a top coat.
> The stuffing will be sufficient to get the bag back into shape. It´s generally soft, no rigid structure- another cuddly pillow!
> The Febreze smell is gone, but the Dior leather smell isn´t back, yet, as the ozone is still very present. There´s hope!


I can’t wait to see the end result! 


Sparkletastic said:


> OH MY GAWD!  The D&G just came in and !! They look NOTHING like the photo!!! I feel like it’s a Tiktok Wish order reveal.
> What I ordered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977771
> 
> What I got....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977764
> 
> 
> 
> These are definitely a dark bronze with a harsh greenish cast. Not for me!!!
> 
> So, I’ll keep the Rockstuds. I love them because they’re super comfy (After two foot surgeries I can’t do a Louboutin or the like) and I like the way they look. I just have never owned anything Rockstud so I didn’t know if they looked tired or dated to the fashion eye.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots  - I’ll have to look up Bianca at Studio 54. That was a very fun, glam time.
> 
> Thanks SO MUCH for the input! I know handbags & jewelry but I know zilch about shoes  - which is why I’m trying to upgrade with a little help from my friends.


Uh... that’s definitely a Nope! 
I was going to vote for those, as I like the rose gold look of the photo... but these are nothing like that - so Rockstuds all the way!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> OH MY GAWD!  The D&G just came in and !! They look NOTHING like the photo!!! I feel like it’s a Tiktok Wish order reveal.
> What I ordered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977771
> 
> What I got....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977764
> 
> 
> 
> These are definitely a dark bronze with a harsh greenish cast. Not for me!!!
> 
> So, I’ll keep the Rockstuds. I love them because they’re super comfy (After two foot surgeries I can’t do a Louboutin or the like) and I like the way they look. I just have never owned anything Rockstud so I didn’t know if they looked tired or dated to the fashion eye.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots  - I’ll have to look up Bianca at Studio 54. That was a very fun, glam time.
> 
> Thanks SO MUCH for the input! I know handbags & jewelry but I know zilch about shoes  - which is why I’m trying to upgrade with a little help from my friends.


Wow...they were nice looking in the pic. What happened?!?! Good thing you weren’t trying to match a dress or a color...could you imagine? I hate when they do that. If the shoes are ugly in real life, then fix them! Don’t jerry rig the picture and lighting for it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Great job! I haven’t had any luck selling, so I’m impressed!
> 2 feet of snow - yikes!
> 
> Beautiful, I love the entryway!
> 
> I can’t wait to see the end result!
> 
> Uh... that’s definitely a Nope!
> I was going to vote for those, as I like the rose gold look of the photo... but these are nothing like that - so Rockstuds all the way!





BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow...they were nice looking in the pic. What happened?!?! Good thing you weren’t trying to match a dress or a color...could you imagine? I hate when they do that. If the shoes are ugly in real life, then fix them! Don’t jerry rig the picture and lighting for it!


I know! I liked the softer metallic in the photos. Who knew they would be a _completely_ different color?? It’s hard enough to buy shoes online due to fit. At least give us an accurate photo.

In any case, I always look like a zombie goon in earth tones. So, they’re a pass for me.  Back to Saks they go!

————-
Meanwhile, both bags came in. The first is a Chanel WOC. Again the color is an issue. I wanted gold. Why is gold hard?

It was listed as gold. But, it’s a deep bronze with an almost a blackish sheen to it. Was bronze “in” recently? I’ve been in my cave during Covid so wearing a chicken on our heads could have been popular and I wouldn’t have known. LOL! Anyway, this is a no for me.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
BUT! The second bag also just came in!!  Black lamb Soft Dior tote! Me love!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
It will be perfect to take my laptop and a notebook to a cafe during the day to work once things are a bit safer. (My new role is WFH with minimal travel.  A huge change from my days as a road warrior) It also works for days I want to run errands. I’m not a tote girl but this looks bag-like enough that I’m *very* happy with it.

I didn’t buy or even look for much of anything in 2020. So, my shopping stamina is nil. These shoes & bags have worn me out. I’m going back into dormant shopping mode.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I know! I liked the softer metallic in the photos. Who knew they would be a _completely_ different color?? It’s hard enough to buy shoes online due to fit. At least give us an accurate photo.
> 
> In any case, I always look like a zombie goon in earth tones. So, they’re a pass for me.  Back to Saks they go!
> 
> ————-
> Meanwhile, both bags came in. The first is a Chanel WOC. Again the color is an issue. I wanted gold. Why is gold hard?
> 
> It was listed as gold. But, it’s a deep bronze with an almost a blackish sheen to it. Was bronze “in” recently? I’ve been in my cave during Covid so wearing a chicken on our heads could have been popular and I wouldn’t have known. LOL! Anyway, this is a no for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT! The second bag also just came in!!  Black lamb Soft Dior tote! Me love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be perfect to take my laptop and a notebook to a cafe during the day to work once things are a bit safer. (My new role is WFH with minimal travel.  A huge change from my days as a road warrior) It also works for days I want to run errands. I’m not a tote girl but this looks bag-like enough that I’m *very* happy with it.
> 
> I didn’t buy or even look for much of anything in 2020. So, my shopping stamina is nil. These shoes & bags have worn me out. I’m going back into dormant shopping mode.


”wearing a chicken on our heads”  bwak bwak!  
So, I love that Dior tote, so much so that I’m going to have to check them out! Well done! ❤️


----------



## whateve

This thread is making me want a Dior.


----------



## keodi

What are the iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU? That feel like home, a second skin because they are so natural for you? You may have had them a long time, or it may be new.



To answer @Bowiefan1971’s question, I would say





my personal style is eclectic I’m drawn to classic silhouettes, but I like the romantic blouses, dresses, jeans, blazer, edgy leather jacket, leather pencil skirt , and occasionally a long cardigan.




I love my leather jackets. The one below Vince I’ve owned for the last 6 years. I alternate it between my leather jacket I purchased from Nordstrom. Below it’s paired with my uniform of jeans, a top, and a pair of Chealsea boots.

The leather skirt a lot it’s from Eileen fisher, I found prior to the pandemic I wore it all the time. I would wear thick tights under the skirt and a cashmere sweater in the colder months, and for an evening out I would pair it with a silk blouse , a blazer or a lace/ romantic top.

My J Crew 360 wool blazer surprisingly this blazer works all year round, I would pair it sometimes with jeans or a skirt. I own it in black, and navy

Accessories - I wear a scarf all the time with most outfits, I wear my Nordstrom tissue weight scarf, an Hermes DSCM, or a summer silk. Depends on how I feel.


Jewelry- I wear my Rolex Air King stainless steel everyday, I purchased it as a 30th birthday present to myself when I lived overseas. it’s still going strong 10+ years later. I serviced it a year ago. For dressy occasions I wear my Cartier tank.

Earrings-I wear a pair of white gold studs most days, my diamond studs for dressier occasions, and I switch up my white gold studs to my pearl studs once owned by my grandmother. I’m not a fan or hoops or tiered earrings of any kind. All of my earrings are studs as they are more “me”. Bangles, I wear 3 sterling silver David Yurman bangles and a feather bangle made by a Navajo jewelry designer I purchased in Arizona a few years ago from as my everyday stack. And other days I switch up with a Hermes CDC in its place.

While I prefer white metals I do wear gold jewelry in the summer months. The black box CDC with gold hardware I’ve had forever, I wore it to death! The bangles once belonged to my grandmother, I love and cherish them, and the jade pendant once belonged to my great-grandmother.


Bags – my Bal first. Many years ago I owned this bag, in fact this bag brought me to TPF 15 years ago. I recently re-purchased this one at a great price last year, I guess it’s no longer popular, but to me I love it! It’s “me”. The Balenciaga metallic edge city I purchased at the end of last year this one too, at a great price. The other bags pictured are my Hermes double Sens, Hermes Trim, and my Hermes Kelly.

Shoes- I love my Chelsea boots, I also own a pair that has a flat heel (not shown) my flats, my LK Bennet pumps, I own this style in a nude and suede version for dressier occasions. I’m looking for a loafer type shoe; tried on the Gucci Brixtons and they were so comfortable I loved them! So I will purchase a pair for myself soon.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## keodi

Here's the pic of some of the gold jewelry I wear in warmer months, and of course my eyeglasses are I wear them all the time! @More bags  the scarf I purchased last month, was Hermes Kermit Oliver  kachinas 2012  140cm Summer silk in CW06. one of the HGs on my list. My favourite reds are Lisa Eldrige Velvet ribbon, and Chanel lacquer in shade 154. Both are blue reds.


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> OH MY GAWD!  The D&G just came in and !! They look NOTHING like the photo!!! I feel like it’s a Tiktok Wish order reveal.
> What I ordered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977771
> 
> What I got....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977764
> 
> 
> 
> These are definitely a dark bronze with a harsh greenish cast. Not for me!!!
> 
> So, I’ll keep the Rockstuds. I love them because they’re super comfy (After two foot surgeries I can’t do a Louboutin or the like) and I like the way they look. I just have never owned anything Rockstud so I didn’t know if they looked tired or dated to the fashion eye.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots  - I’ll have to look up Bianca at Studio 54. That was a very fun, glam time.
> 
> Thanks SO MUCH for the input! I know handbags & jewelry but I know zilch about shoes  - which is why I’m trying to upgrade with a little help from my friends.





Sparkletastic said:


> I know! I liked the softer metallic in the photos. Who knew they would be a _completely_ different color?? It’s hard enough to buy shoes online due to fit. At least give us an accurate photo.
> 
> In any case, I always look like a zombie goon in earth tones. So, they’re a pass for me.  Back to Saks they go!
> 
> ————-
> Meanwhile, both bags came in. The first is a Chanel WOC. Again the color is an issue. I wanted gold. Why is gold hard?
> 
> It was listed as gold. But, it’s a deep bronze with an almost a blackish sheen to it. Was bronze “in” recently? I’ve been in my cave during Covid so wearing a chicken on our heads could have been popular and I wouldn’t have known. LOL! Anyway, this is a no for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT! The second bag also just came in!!  Black lamb Soft Dior tote! Me love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be perfect to take my laptop and a notebook to a cafe during the day to work once things are a bit safer. (My new role is WFH with minimal travel.  A huge change from my days as a road warrior) It also works for days I want to run errands. I’m not a tote girl but this looks bag-like enough that I’m *very* happy with it.
> 
> I didn’t buy or even look for much of anything in 2020. So, my shopping stamina is nil. These shoes & bags have worn me out. I’m going back into dormant shopping mode.


I love the Dior!!!   i agree with you on the D&G, and the Chanel.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> This thread is making me want a Dior.


To coax you even more, the quality is outstanding. IMO better than comparative brands like Chanel. Yet, they sell at a relatively high discount. So it’s win win.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I know! I liked the softer metallic in the photos. Who knew they would be a _completely_ different color?? It’s hard enough to buy shoes online due to fit. At least give us an accurate photo.
> 
> In any case, I always look like a zombie goon in earth tones. So, they’re a pass for me.  Back to Saks they go!
> 
> ————-
> Meanwhile, both bags came in. The first is a Chanel WOC. Again the color is an issue. I wanted gold. Why is gold hard?
> 
> It was listed as gold. But, it’s a deep bronze with an almost a blackish sheen to it. Was bronze “in” recently? I’ve been in my cave during Covid so wearing a chicken on our heads could have been popular and I wouldn’t have known. LOL! Anyway, this is a no for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT! The second bag also just came in!!  Black lamb Soft Dior tote! Me love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be perfect to take my laptop and a notebook to a cafe during the day to work once things are a bit safer. (My new role is WFH with minimal travel.  A huge change from my days as a road warrior) It also works for days I want to run errands. I’m not a tote girl but this looks bag-like enough that I’m *very* happy with it.
> 
> I didn’t buy or even look for much of anything in 2020. So, my shopping stamina is nil. These shoes & bags have worn me out. I’m going back into dormant shopping mode.



I love, love, love the Dior bag @Sparkletastic ! My fingertips itch to touch it! That´s a perfect tote!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> ”wearing a chicken on our heads”  bwak bwak!
> So, I love that Dior tote, so much so that I’m going to have to check them out! Well done! ❤


What´s the model called, please?


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> What are the iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU? That feel like home, a second skin because they are so natural for you? You may have had them a long time, or it may be new.
> 
> 
> 
> To answer @Bowiefan1971’s question, I would say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my personal style is eclectic I’m drawn to classic silhouettes, but I like the romantic blouses, dresses, jeans, blazer, edgy leather jacket, leather pencil skirt , and occasionally a long cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my leather jackets. The one below Vince I’ve owned for the last 6 years. I alternate it between my leather jacket I purchased from Nordstrom. Below it’s paired with my uniform of jeans, a top, and a pair of Chealsea boots.
> 
> The leather skirt a lot it’s from Eileen fisher, I found prior to the pandemic I wore it all the time. I would wear thick tights under the skirt and a cashmere sweater in the colder months, and for an evening out I would pair it with a silk blouse , a blazer or a lace/ romantic top.
> 
> My J Crew 360 wool blazer surprisingly this blazer works all year round, I would pair it sometimes with jeans or a skirt. I own it in black, and navy
> 
> Accessories - I wear a scarf all the time with most outfits, I wear my Nordstrom tissue weight scarf, an Hermes DSCM, or a summer silk. Depends on how I feel.
> 
> 
> Jewelry- I wear my Rolex Air King stainless steel everyday, I purchased it as a 30th birthday present to myself when I lived overseas. it’s still going strong 10+ years later. I serviced it a year ago. For dressy occasions I wear my Cartier tank.
> 
> Earrings-I wear a pair of white gold studs most days, my diamond studs for dressier occasions, and I switch up my white gold studs to my pearl studs once owned by my grandmother. I’m not a fan or hoops or tiered earrings of any kind. All of my earrings are studs as they are more “me”. Bangles, I wear 3 sterling silver David Yurman bangles and a feather bangle made by a Navajo jewelry designer I purchased in Arizona a few years ago from as my everyday stack. And other days I switch up with a Hermes CDC in its place.
> 
> While I prefer white metals I do wear gold jewelry in the summer months. The black box CDC with gold hardware I’ve had forever, I wore it to death! The bangles once belonged to my grandmother, I love and cherish them, and the jade pendant once belonged to my great-grandmother.
> 
> 
> Bags – my Bal first. Many years ago I owned this bag, in fact this bag brought me to TPF 15 years ago. I recently re-purchased this one at a great price last year, I guess it’s no longer popular, but to me I love it! It’s “me”. The Balenciaga metallic edge city I purchased at the end of last year this one too, at a great price. The other bags pictured are my Hermes double Sens, Hermes Trim, and my Hermes Kelly.
> 
> Shoes- I love my Chelsea boots, I also own a pair that has a flat heel (not shown) my flats, my LK Bennet pumps, I own this style in a nude and suede version for dressier occasions. I’m looking for a loafer type shoe; tried on the Gucci Brixtons and they were so comfortable I loved them! So I will purchase a pair for myself soon.
> View attachment 4978108
> View attachment 4978109
> View attachment 4978107
> View attachment 4978106
> View attachment 4978105
> View attachment 4978104
> View attachment 4978103
> View attachment 4978110
> View attachment 4978111
> View attachment 4978112
> View attachment 4978113
> View attachment 4978114





keodi said:


> Here's the pic of some of the gold jewelry I wear in warmer months, and of course my eyeglasses are I wear them all the time! @More bags  the scarf I purchased last month, was Hermes kachinas 2012 Summer silk in CW06. one of the HGs on my list. My favourite reds are Lisa Eldrige Velvet ribbon, and Chanel lacquer in shade 154. Both are blue reds.
> 
> View attachment 4978117
> View attachment 4978118
> View attachment 4978119


keodi, great outfits and accessories. I love your style and your bags! We are twins on your Vince leather jacket. I love your leopard skirt, red shoes, your watches, your CDCs and your new Kachinas (great red)!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> keodi, great outfits and accessories. I love your style and your bags! We are twins on your Vince leather jacket. I love your leopard skirt, red shoes, your watches, your CDCs and your new Kachinas (great red)!


Thank you! great yay! twinses! minds think alike! I wear my vince leather jacket a lot!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I just sold that exact Dior tote a couple months ago. Loved it but it was too heavy for me in the end.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Thank you! great yay! twinses! minds think alike! I wear my vince leather jacket a lot!


----------



## BowieFan1971

keodi said:


> What are the iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU? That feel like home, a second skin because they are so natural for you? You may have had them a long time, or it may be new.
> 
> 
> 
> To answer @Bowiefan1971’s question, I would say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my personal style is eclectic I’m drawn to classic silhouettes, but I like the romantic blouses, dresses, jeans, blazer, edgy leather jacket, leather pencil skirt , and occasionally a long cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my leather jackets. The one below Vince I’ve owned for the last 6 years. I alternate it between my leather jacket I purchased from Nordstrom. Below it’s paired with my uniform of jeans, a top, and a pair of Chealsea boots.
> 
> The leather skirt a lot it’s from Eileen fisher, I found prior to the pandemic I wore it all the time. I would wear thick tights under the skirt and a cashmere sweater in the colder months, and for an evening out I would pair it with a silk blouse , a blazer or a lace/ romantic top.
> 
> My J Crew 360 wool blazer surprisingly this blazer works all year round, I would pair it sometimes with jeans or a skirt. I own it in black, and navy
> 
> Accessories - I wear a scarf all the time with most outfits, I wear my Nordstrom tissue weight scarf, an Hermes DSCM, or a summer silk. Depends on how I feel.
> 
> 
> Jewelry- I wear my Rolex Air King stainless steel everyday, I purchased it as a 30th birthday present to myself when I lived overseas. it’s still going strong 10+ years later. I serviced it a year ago. For dressy occasions I wear my Cartier tank.
> 
> Earrings-I wear a pair of white gold studs most days, my diamond studs for dressier occasions, and I switch up my white gold studs to my pearl studs once owned by my grandmother. I’m not a fan or hoops or tiered earrings of any kind. All of my earrings are studs as they are more “me”. Bangles, I wear 3 sterling silver David Yurman bangles and a feather bangle made by a Navajo jewelry designer I purchased in Arizona a few years ago from as my everyday stack. And other days I switch up with a Hermes CDC in its place.
> 
> While I prefer white metals I do wear gold jewelry in the summer months. The black box CDC with gold hardware I’ve had forever, I wore it to death! The bangles once belonged to my grandmother, I love and cherish them, and the jade pendant once belonged to my great-grandmother.
> 
> 
> Bags – my Bal first. Many years ago I owned this bag, in fact this bag brought me to TPF 15 years ago. I recently re-purchased this one at a great price last year, I guess it’s no longer popular, but to me I love it! It’s “me”. The Balenciaga metallic edge city I purchased at the end of last year this one too, at a great price. The other bags pictured are my Hermes double Sens, Hermes Trim, and my Hermes Kelly.
> 
> Shoes- I love my Chelsea boots, I also own a pair that has a flat heel (not shown) my flats, my LK Bennet pumps, I own this style in a nude and suede version for dressier occasions. I’m looking for a loafer type shoe; tried on the Gucci Brixtons and they were so comfortable I loved them! So I will purchase a pair for myself soon.
> View attachment 4978108
> View attachment 4978109
> View attachment 4978107
> View attachment 4978106
> View attachment 4978105
> View attachment 4978104
> View attachment 4978103
> View attachment 4978110
> View attachment 4978111
> View attachment 4978112
> View attachment 4978113
> View attachment 4978114


Leopard skirt is to die for!!!!!! And I am primarily a stud earring girl too, though I do wear hoops on occasion when I want some bling.


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> Leopard skirt is to die for!!!!!! And I am primarily a stud earring girl too, though I do wear hoops on occasion when I want some bling.


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Stunning, as always!


Thank you dear jblended!


doni said:


> OMG, I now feel I have done a masters on red lipsticks, thank you so much!! I am keeping this. I love the shade of that Tom Ford. What is your favorite?
> 
> As for my favorite lipstick, it is an Hermes LE which I like because of the beautiful case, nothing special otherwise. It is also one of only two lipsticks I own, and the second is a mini nude Tom Ford that is basically finished   .
> 
> As far as I am concerned, regarding face and make up, there are two types of women, lips women and eyes women. I belong squarely to the second group.
> But I adore that French look of bare make up and red lips. I just don’t seem to be able to pull it of.


I am more about lips than eyes.
The Hermes lipstick packaging is beautiful.
I am glad you asked me which red lipsticks are my favourites. I looked through them again, selected a few to discard and my favourites are:

Revlon Matte Balm 250 Standout (crayon format matte lip balm, looks to be discontinued)
YSL Rouge Pur Couture Glossy Stain 11 Rouge Gouache (wand application, lipstick and gloss, shiny finish)
Mac Matte Lipstick 640 Red Rock (bright, matte in a tube)
Tom Ford Beauty Boys & Girls Sheer Lip Color Sheer Sonja (creme finish in a small tube)



jblended said:


> Ha ha!
> I understand it's not what you meant but, I'd rather be safe than sorry because there may be others with the same issue. I'm so grateful that you mentioned it as I would never have thought of it myself. That's why I adore this thread; I'm always learning!
> 
> _____
> 
> Pulling out some of my camera bags earlier on made me realise there were a few I haven't used in a while. For the following week, I'll be rotating between these 3 beauties.
> Black quilted Coccinelle my siblings gifted me for my last birthday, Pearlescent green Hilfiger camera bag (I live for the centre pleat), and Longchamps mademoiselle crossbody with olive green quilted suede and mustard contrast trim. All 3 have the smooshiest leather but are totally different from each other. I'm excited to use them!
> 
> View attachment 4977299


The pearlescent Hilfiger camera bag catches my eye and I like the texture on the Coccinelle.


momasaurus said:


> Haha. I will try to post pix for red week. Working all day today and evening, UGH.
> New scarves were the new season Swinging Saint Germain in pink/blue CW
> and using 'bay bucks, a vintage Galop Volant, a sort of odd design that a friend recently enabled me on. No idea how the colors really work together, and it's taking ages to arrive, so we'll see!


You got the same design as @BowieFan1971!


momasaurus said:


> OMG! So productive. I'm in awe!


Thank you momasaurus.


momasaurus said:


> Thanks for sharing. I love all this!


My pleasure. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Good news that it’s better than you thought it would be!
> 
> Oh be still my heart, I love red lipstick. It is hard to find the right shade though.
> My favorite was by BITE, it was a slightly sheer color, I think it was called Cherry.
> They discontinued it, naturally, and while I found two more... I lost them both while using my LV Favorite - which I sold not too long after I lost the last one. I hated that every time it fell over or I picked it up wrong, things fell out.
> I‘m still looking for a favorite red lippy, but in the meantime I‘ve been using:
> Sephora Rouge Lacquer (I think - I can’t read the label) - this gets worn the most. It’s a light sheer color
> Bobby Brown Raspberry Pink
> Hermes Rouge Casaque - second most worn - it’s a little drying, but the color is good.
> Dior Rouge ( very red)
> YSL that is more of a chapstick like gloss - I rarely wear it, but I’ll put a light swipe on my granddaughter if we go out to dinner (which hasn’t happened in over a year now )


These sound like some great lippies. I love how you put a light swipe of gloss on your granddaughter when you go out to dinner. It will happen again. I am sure it will be a wonderful memory of you she’ll carry with her as she grows older.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> On another note, the living room is finished!


It looks SO cosy!  I always feel our homes should feel like a warm hug when you walk in after a hard day, and this is exactly how your living room looks. You've done an amazing job (and stayed on budget! Double wow!). 



cowgirlsboots said:


> The Febreze smell is gone, but the Dior leather smell isn´t back, yet, as the ozone is still very present. There´s hope!


Thank you so much for the rehab explanation! I really appreciate it. 
I will wait for your update saying that you have the signature scent back in the bag. I know how important that is to you, Ms. SpiDior! 



keodi said:


> I agree, i've had my fair share of experiences thats for sure!


So sorry to hear that. 



keodi said:


> Thats fantastic news! I'm so relieved!


Thank you so much.  


keodi said:


> Lovely bags! I love the green one!


Thank you! The picture came out brighter than it is in real life, but the bag is definitely eye-catching in person and I often get asked about it when I wear it. 



Sparkletastic said:


> BUT! The second bag also just came in!!  Black lamb Soft Dior tote! Me love!!


Gorgeous! 



keodi said:


> What are the iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU? That feel like home, a second skin because they are so natural for you? You may have had them a long time, or it may be new.
> To answer @Bowiefan1971’s question, I would say


I love this polished aesthetic! Your iconic pieces are incredible!


----------



## More bags

FizzyWater said:


> Thank you for those articles, and your recommendations!
> 
> *I feel terribly stereotypical now - my current red is Maybelline Super Stay Matte Ink in Pioneer, and my previous was Sephora Collection Cream Lip Stain Liquid Lipstick in 01 Always Red, both of which are in both articles.*
> 
> On the higher (and creamier) end, Dior Lipstick Addict Lacquer Plump 868 J'Adior and Dior Diorific in Ange Bleu are both a pleasure to wear.
> 
> For day I'm using Maybelline Super Stay Matte Ink in Seductress, which always goes on the exact existing color of my lips and I think will be too light, and then a minute later it's a perfect blush-y nude.


Not stereotypical, you’re leading the way!  Also, you’re twins with @cowgirlsboots with Seductress!


momasaurus said:


> Most of my lipsticks are from MAC, a few Tom Ford, a few NARS.
> I rarely wear red but sometimes it's the only appropriate color - I have NARS le palace and something I can't read from Lipstick Queen. Both are true reds.


I like true reds.


dcooney4 said:


> January
> 2 Bags in , but one went bag out yesterday but that will be part of Februarys tally.
> 1 Bag out
> 0 Slgs in
> 2 Slgs out
> 1 sport/travel bag out.
> I wore three of my gifted bags twice .  I would have had more bags out but I waited till yesterday to accept the offer. Knowing we would be snowed in and didn't one it to be to many says till I ship. We have almost 2 feet of snow.


Congratulations on your outs dc. Nearly 2 feet of snow! I hope you’re doing ok.


BowieFan1971 said:


> When I saw it, a thought a scarf tied into or sewn into a little bag inside would be so cute! I don’t follow influencers, so I didn’t even know the Picotin was a thing!   I think they are simple, have a great history/inspiration/backstory and are distinctive while still being timeless. And especially in Gold, it will look even better after it gets exposed to life a bit.
> 
> On another note, the living room is finished! I took an antique cedar chest someone gave me a few months ago that I had in the foyer and never warmed to there (too crowded/busy) and repurposed it as a tv stand. My husband and I made a shelf out of scrap lumber we had and it was a nice thing to do together. I painted some cheap wall hangings and found a few pieces on clearance. Wrapped votive candle holders in paper. All in is still in budget- $125. I am happy with how it looks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977446
> View attachment 4977447
> View attachment 4977448
> View attachment 4977449
> View attachment 4977450


The tv stand looks great. Your living room is beautiful. I especially like how the wall hangings mirror the trees and view outside your window.


baghabitz34 said:


> I’ve had similar issues - love red bags but had a hard time finding the right red. After some trial & error, I realized that though I love true red it just does not pair well with my wardrobe. Deeper, darker reds - oxblood, Bordeaux, etc - pair well my wardrobe a lot better.


I love oxblood and bordeaux bags.


Sparkletastic said:


> HELP!  Need your opinion. Which shoe  should I keep. I want a fun gold shoe for cocktails and dinners out. So I bought Valentino Rockstuds in gold and D&G Embellishes in bronze.
> 
> I worry the gold is too gold (?) and I’ve never owned anything bronze. I don’t know if Rockstuds are dated and my BFF said the D&G look like 10,000 other pairs of shoes.
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977649
> View attachment 4977648
> 
> I posted this in the shoe forum in case you want to see what others think and vote in the poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud or Dolce & Gabbana Embellished???
> 
> 
> Need your advice! :smile: I’m looking for a fun and beautiful shoe to wear to cocktails or dinners out. Typically I’m in a dress but a number of times I may wear jeans.  Both shoes are comfortable and can work with my wardrobe. I worry a bit about the Valentino’s being “too” gold but they look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Gorgeous Rockstuds Sparkle. I am sorry the D&G look nothing like the picture.


Sparkletastic said:


> I’m not much for a red lip on me. I think it’s because I don’t like strong lip color on me in general. I have large eyes in an unusual color which I play up with liner, mascara and even lashes at times (no eyeshadow) so I feel like a softer lip balanced that out.
> 
> I love soft pink or peach colors that are just a couple of shades more intense than a nude. I also don’t own even one lipstick. LOL! All my lip color is some sort of gloss, wash, stain, etc. I don’t really have a favorite. I bounce around. But I can usually count on Lancôme or Dior to have a nice option.
> That Chanel is stunning but I can see that if it was a deep pink vs red that it wouldn’t have stayed in my closet either.
> 
> When we start our color weeks next Sunday, I’ll share my red bags. I only have two but they are both perfect true reds. In principle, I would love to have another red bag but I know it would cannibalize my usage of the two I have and love.


Thanks for sharing your lip colour thoughts. I’m looking forward to seeing everyone’s red and burgundy bags!


cowgirlsboots said:


> The leather is yum! I can´t tell whether it´s calfskin or lambskin- it´s soft, but not too delicate (so rather calf?) and was very thirsty.
> I started with wiping the whole bag inside and out with soapy water removing a good amount of dirt.
> To be able to properly check on the lining and to repair a split seam I opened another seam which was closed by topstitches anyway and checked for nasty surprises underneath the lining- none to be found! That´s good!
> Then I roughly blowdried the lining, pushed it back in place and stuffed the bag with two normal and a small towel. It fits a lot!
> The still slightly damp exterior then had a lot of Elephant Leather Preserver applied with a soft cloth and the hairdryer. (This does not comply with the instructions on the tin at all, but so far always has worked  great for me.)
> The leather obviously enjoyed this and the puffy pattern sprung back to life.
> *Now to wait, let the leather eat in peace* and maybe do another round of Elephant tomorrow and later some Collonil as a top coat.
> The stuffing will be sufficient to get the bag back into shape. It´s generally soft, no rigid structure- another cuddly pillow!
> The Febreze smell is gone, but the Dior leather smell isn´t back, yet, as the ozone is still very present. There´s hope!


Great description of your process. I am giggling at my mental image of *Now to wait, let the leather eat in peace. *


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Great job on the stats!!
> I'm loving your style!


Thank you so much keodi.


Sparkletastic said:


> I know! I liked the softer metallic in the photos. Who knew they would be a _completely_ different color?? It’s hard enough to buy shoes online due to fit. At least give us an accurate photo.
> 
> In any case, I always look like a zombie goon in earth tones. So, they’re a pass for me.  Back to Saks they go!
> 
> ————-
> Meanwhile, both bags came in. The first is a Chanel WOC. Again the color is an issue. I wanted gold. Why is gold hard?
> 
> It was listed as gold. But, it’s a deep bronze with an almost a blackish sheen to it. Was bronze “in” recently? I’ve been in my cave during Covid so wearing a chicken on our heads could have been popular and I wouldn’t have known. LOL! Anyway, this is a no for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT! The second bag also just came in!!  Black lamb Soft Dior tote! Me love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be perfect to take my laptop and a notebook to a cafe during the day to work once things are a bit safer. (My new role is WFH with minimal travel.  A huge change from my days as a road warrior) It also works for days I want to run errands. I’m not a tote girl but this looks bag-like enough that I’m *very* happy with it.
> 
> I didn’t buy or even look for much of anything in 2020. So, my shopping stamina is nil. These shoes & bags have worn me out. I’m going back into dormant shopping mode.


The Dior Tote


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

Asking what must surely be the dumbest question ever:

To those of you who rock these glorious silk scarves, do you wear them all day, even when indoors? Or do you shed them as you would a wool/cashmere winter scarf when you get to your office/home?

I wonder the same thing when I see people wearing belts over their scarves...do you remove the belt and the long scarf once you get to your office and sit at your desk? Where on earth do you put them?


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> OH MY GAWD!  The D&G just came in and !! They look NOTHING like the photo!!! I feel like it’s a Tiktok Wish order reveal.
> What I ordered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977771
> 
> What I got....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977764
> 
> 
> 
> These are definitely a dark bronze with a harsh greenish cast. Not for me!!!
> 
> So, I’ll keep the Rockstuds. I love them because they’re super comfy (After two foot surgeries I can’t do a Louboutin or the like) and I like the way they look. I just have never owned anything Rockstud so I didn’t know if they looked tired or dated to the fashion eye.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots  - I’ll have to look up Bianca at Studio 54. That was a very fun, glam time.
> 
> Thanks SO MUCH for the input! I know handbags & jewelry but I know zilch about shoes  - which is why I’m trying to upgrade with a little help from my friends.


What a shame . I thought they would be a soft gold . The rockstars probably give your leg a longer look because you don’t have the straps going across the top like these.


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> What are the iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU? That feel like home, a second skin because they are so natural for you? You may have had them a long time, or it may be new.
> 
> 
> 
> To answer @Bowiefan1971’s question, I would say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my personal style is eclectic I’m drawn to classic silhouettes, but I like the romantic blouses, dresses, jeans, blazer, edgy leather jacket, leather pencil skirt , and occasionally a long cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my leather jackets. The one below Vince I’ve owned for the last 6 years. I alternate it between my leather jacket I purchased from Nordstrom. Below it’s paired with my uniform of jeans, a top, and a pair of Chealsea boots.
> 
> The leather skirt a lot it’s from Eileen fisher, I found prior to the pandemic I wore it all the time. I would wear thick tights under the skirt and a cashmere sweater in the colder months, and for an evening out I would pair it with a silk blouse , a blazer or a lace/ romantic top.
> 
> My J Crew 360 wool blazer surprisingly this blazer works all year round, I would pair it sometimes with jeans or a skirt. I own it in black, and navy
> 
> Accessories - I wear a scarf all the time with most outfits, I wear my Nordstrom tissue weight scarf, an Hermes DSCM, or a summer silk. Depends on how I feel.
> 
> 
> Jewelry- I wear my Rolex Air King stainless steel everyday, I purchased it as a 30th birthday present to myself when I lived overseas. it’s still going strong 10+ years later. I serviced it a year ago. For dressy occasions I wear my Cartier tank.
> 
> Earrings-I wear a pair of white gold studs most days, my diamond studs for dressier occasions, and I switch up my white gold studs to my pearl studs once owned by my grandmother. I’m not a fan or hoops or tiered earrings of any kind. All of my earrings are studs as they are more “me”. Bangles, I wear 3 sterling silver David Yurman bangles and a feather bangle made by a Navajo jewelry designer I purchased in Arizona a few years ago from as my everyday stack. And other days I switch up with a Hermes CDC in its place.
> 
> While I prefer white metals I do wear gold jewelry in the summer months. The black box CDC with gold hardware I’ve had forever, I wore it to death! The bangles once belonged to my grandmother, I love and cherish them, and the jade pendant once belonged to my great-grandmother.
> 
> 
> Bags – my Bal first. Many years ago I owned this bag, in fact this bag brought me to TPF 15 years ago. I recently re-purchased this one at a great price last year, I guess it’s no longer popular, but to me I love it! It’s “me”. The Balenciaga metallic edge city I purchased at the end of last year this one too, at a great price. The other bags pictured are my Hermes double Sens, Hermes Trim, and my Hermes Kelly.
> 
> Shoes- I love my Chelsea boots, I also own a pair that has a flat heel (not shown) my flats, my LK Bennet pumps, I own this style in a nude and suede version for dressier occasions. I’m looking for a loafer type shoe; tried on the Gucci Brixtons and they were so comfortable I loved them! So I will purchase a pair for myself soon.
> View attachment 4978108
> View attachment 4978109
> View attachment 4978107
> View attachment 4978106
> View attachment 4978105
> View attachment 4978104
> View attachment 4978103
> View attachment 4978110
> View attachment 4978111
> View attachment 4978112
> View attachment 4978113
> View attachment 4978114


I really like your style.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I know! I liked the softer metallic in the photos. Who knew they would be a _completely_ different color?? It’s hard enough to buy shoes online due to fit. At least give us an accurate photo.
> 
> In any case, I always look like a zombie goon in earth tones. So, they’re a pass for me.  Back to Saks they go!
> 
> ————-
> Meanwhile, both bags came in. The first is a Chanel WOC. Again the color is an issue. I wanted gold. Why is gold hard?
> 
> It was listed as gold. But, it’s a deep bronze with an almost a blackish sheen to it. Was bronze “in” recently? I’ve been in my cave during Covid so wearing a chicken on our heads could have been popular and I wouldn’t have known. LOL! Anyway, this is a no for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT! The second bag also just came in!!  Black lamb Soft Dior tote! Me love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be perfect to take my laptop and a notebook to a cafe during the day to work once things are a bit safer. (My new role is WFH with minimal travel.  A huge change from my days as a road warrior) It also works for days I want to run errands. I’m not a tote girl but this looks bag-like enough that I’m *very* happy with it.
> 
> I didn’t buy or even look for much of anything in 2020. So, my shopping stamina is nil. These shoes & bags have worn me out. I’m going back into dormant shopping mode.


That Dior is everything you have been searching for. Congrats!


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> I really like your style.


Thank you!


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> Asking what must surely be the dumbest question ever:
> 
> To those of you who rock these glorious silk scarves, do you wear them all day, even when indoors? Or do you shed them as you would a wool/cashmere winter scarf when you get to your office/home?
> 
> I wonder the same thing when I see people wearing belts over their scarves...do you remove the belt and the long scarf once you get to your office and sit at your desk? Where on earth do you put them?
> View attachment 4978324


I wear mine all day.


----------



## dcooney4

As far as lipsticks go I rarely wear them. If I do it is usually something a bit rosier then my natural lips. Now with the masks I only wear blistex . I am more of a gloss wearer in normal times.


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> It looks SO cosy!  I always feel our homes should feel like a warm hug when you walk in after a hard day, and this is exactly how your living room looks. You've done an amazing job (and stayed on budget! Double wow!).
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the rehab explanation! I really appreciate it.
> I will wait for your update saying that you have the signature scent back in the bag. I know how important that is to you, Ms. SpiDior!
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Thank you! The picture came out brighter than it is in real life, but the bag is definitely eye-catching in person and I often get asked about it when I wear it.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> *I love this polished aesthetic! Your iconic pieces are incredible!*


Thank you!


----------



## jblended

I think I'm removing one more bag from my collection. What has gotten into me? 

My Botkier 42 honore has been really good to me. I adore that bag, but it accidentally became my beater bag and is starting to look tired.
Either I carry on using it until it's _really_ worn out, or I rehab it right now whilst it can be revived and gift it to someone to enjoy as much as I have. 
I think, given that I have a lot of other camera bag styles, it would be better to let it go.

This bag has been put in and removed from my 'closet of departing bags' several times. Let's see if it makes it out the door this time!


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> What are the iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU? That feel like home, a second skin because they are so natural for you? You may have had them a long time, or it may be new.
> 
> 
> 
> To answer @Bowiefan1971’s question, I would say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my personal style is eclectic I’m drawn to classic silhouettes, but I like the romantic blouses, dresses, jeans, blazer, edgy leather jacket, leather pencil skirt , and occasionally a long cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my leather jackets. The one below Vince I’ve owned for the last 6 years. I alternate it between my leather jacket I purchased from Nordstrom. Below it’s paired with my uniform of jeans, a top, and a pair of Chealsea boots.
> 
> The leather skirt a lot it’s from Eileen fisher, I found prior to the pandemic I wore it all the time. I would wear thick tights under the skirt and a cashmere sweater in the colder months, and for an evening out I would pair it with a silk blouse , a blazer or a lace/ romantic top.
> 
> My J Crew 360 wool blazer surprisingly this blazer works all year round, I would pair it sometimes with jeans or a skirt. I own it in black, and navy
> 
> Accessories - I wear a scarf all the time with most outfits, I wear my Nordstrom tissue weight scarf, an Hermes DSCM, or a summer silk. Depends on how I feel.
> 
> 
> Jewelry- I wear my Rolex Air King stainless steel everyday, I purchased it as a 30th birthday present to myself when I lived overseas. it’s still going strong 10+ years later. I serviced it a year ago. For dressy occasions I wear my Cartier tank.
> 
> Earrings-I wear a pair of white gold studs most days, my diamond studs for dressier occasions, and I switch up my white gold studs to my pearl studs once owned by my grandmother. I’m not a fan or hoops or tiered earrings of any kind. All of my earrings are studs as they are more “me”. Bangles, I wear 3 sterling silver David Yurman bangles and a feather bangle made by a Navajo jewelry designer I purchased in Arizona a few years ago from as my everyday stack. And other days I switch up with a Hermes CDC in its place.
> 
> While I prefer white metals I do wear gold jewelry in the summer months. The black box CDC with gold hardware I’ve had forever, I wore it to death! The bangles once belonged to my grandmother, I love and cherish them, and the jade pendant once belonged to my great-grandmother.
> 
> 
> Bags – my Bal first. Many years ago I owned this bag, in fact this bag brought me to TPF 15 years ago. I recently re-purchased this one at a great price last year, I guess it’s no longer popular, but to me I love it! It’s “me”. The Balenciaga metallic edge city I purchased at the end of last year this one too, at a great price. The other bags pictured are my Hermes double Sens, Hermes Trim, and my Hermes Kelly.
> 
> Shoes- I love my Chelsea boots, I also own a pair that has a flat heel (not shown) my flats, my LK Bennet pumps, I own this style in a nude and suede version for dressier occasions. I’m looking for a loafer type shoe; tried on the Gucci Brixtons and they were so comfortable I loved them! So I will purchase a pair for myself soon.
> View attachment 4978108
> View attachment 4978109
> View attachment 4978107
> View attachment 4978106
> View attachment 4978105
> View attachment 4978104
> View attachment 4978103
> View attachment 4978110
> View attachment 4978111
> View attachment 4978112
> View attachment 4978113
> View attachment 4978114


What a marvelous, well thought post! 
Everything you’ve shown is beautiful, and I love really seeing it! ❤️


jblended said:


> Asking what must surely be the dumbest question ever:
> 
> To those of you who rock these glorious silk scarves, do you wear them all day, even when indoors? Or do you shed them as you would a wool/cashmere winter scarf when you get to your office/home?
> 
> I wonder the same thing when I see people wearing belts over their scarves...do you remove the belt and the long scarf once you get to your office and sit at your desk? Where on earth do you put them?
> View attachment 4978324


I wear it all day, but will take it off if I’m eating something drippy like soup or curry. 


jblended said:


> I think I'm removing one more bag from my collection. What has gotten into me?
> 
> My Botkier 42 honore has been really good to me. I adore that bag, but it accidentally became my beater bag and is starting to look tired.
> Either I carry on using it until it's _really_ worn out, or I rehab it right now whilst it can be revived and gift it to someone to enjoy as much as I have.
> I think, given that I have a lot of other camera bag styles, it would be better to let it go.
> 
> This bag has been put in and removed from my 'closet of departing bags' several times. Let's see if it makes it out the door this time!


Good luck!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Haha. I will try to post pix for red week. Working all day today and evening, UGH.
> New scarves were the new season Swinging Saint Germain in pink/blue CW
> and using 'bay bucks, a vintage Galop Volant, a sort of odd design that a friend recently enabled me on. No idea how the colors really work together, and it's taking ages to arrive, so we'll see!


The pink/blue colorway St Germaine is so pretty! Yay!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Asking what must surely be the dumbest question ever:
> 
> To those of you who rock these glorious silk scarves, do you wear them all day, even when indoors? Or do you shed them as you would a wool/cashmere winter scarf when you get to your office/home?
> 
> I wonder the same thing when I see people wearing belts over their scarves...do you remove the belt and the long scarf once you get to your office and sit at your desk? Where on earth do you put them?
> View attachment 4978324


I have never worn mine like that, but I am going to! I wear mine unless I am eating (either turn the knot to the back or take off) or if I get too warm. Other than that, it is a part of my outfit and stays on!


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> *What a marvelous, well thought post!
> Everything you’ve shown is beautiful, and I love really seeing it! *❤
> 
> I wear it all day, but will take it off if I’m eating something drippy like soup or curry.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> This thread is making me want a Dior.


Me too!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> When I saw it, a thought a scarf tied into or sewn into a little bag inside would be so cute! I don’t follow influencers, so I didn’t even know the Picotin was a thing!   I think they are simple, have a great history/inspiration/backstory and are distinctive while still being timeless. And especially in Gold, it will look even better after it gets exposed to life a bit.
> 
> On another note, the living room is finished! I took an antique cedar chest someone gave me a few months ago that I had in the foyer and never warmed to there (too crowded/busy) and repurposed it as a tv stand. My husband and I made a shelf out of scrap lumber we had and it was a nice thing to do together. I painted some cheap wall hangings and found a few pieces on clearance. Wrapped votive candle holders in paper. All in is still in budget- $125. I am happy with how it looks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977446
> View attachment 4977447
> View attachment 4977448
> View attachment 4977449
> View attachment 4977450


What a beautiful space!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> I know! I liked the softer metallic in the photos. Who knew they would be a _completely_ different color?? It’s hard enough to buy shoes online due to fit. At least give us an accurate photo.
> 
> In any case, I always look like a zombie goon in earth tones. So, they’re a pass for me.  Back to Saks they go!
> 
> ————-
> Meanwhile, both bags came in. The first is a Chanel WOC. Again the color is an issue. I wanted gold. Why is gold hard?
> 
> It was listed as gold. But, it’s a deep bronze with an almost a blackish sheen to it. Was bronze “in” recently? I’ve been in my cave during Covid so wearing a chicken on our heads could have been popular and I wouldn’t have known. LOL! Anyway, this is a no for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT! The second bag also just came in!!  Black lamb Soft Dior tote! Me love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be perfect to take my laptop and a notebook to a cafe during the day to work once things are a bit safer. (My new role is WFH with minimal travel.  A huge change from my days as a road warrior) It also works for days I want to run errands. I’m not a tote girl but this looks bag-like enough that I’m *very* happy with it.
> 
> I didn’t buy or even look for much of anything in 2020. So, my shopping stamina is nil. These shoes & bags have worn me out. I’m going back into dormant shopping mode.


This Dior tote is fabulous! It holds your laptop??? Wow


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

momasaurus said:


> This Dior tote is fabulous! It holds your laptop??? Wow


My MacBook air slipped effortlessly into either side slot that has magnetic snap closure, leaving the zippered middle for your things. 
@Sparkletastic did you get the style with the shorter zippered center section that zips super far down to the base on both sides so the bag nearly opens up like a book? Do you not find the bag heavy? Maybe I'm a major wimp.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> You got the same design as @BowieFan1971!
> 
> Thank you momasaurus.
> 
> My pleasure.
> 
> These sound like some great lippies. I love how you put a light swipe of gloss on your granddaughter when you go out to dinner. It will happen again. I am sure it will be a wonderful memory of you she’ll carry with her as she grows older.


Yes! Swinging Saint Germain is an older design that they redid. I don't always like H's reimaginings, but this one has the awesome striped hem they developed last season. It's so very cool!


----------



## momasaurus

I promised to show my Picos with their twillies: both are 18cm (the smallest size). Thanks to @Cookiefiend for the strap hack.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

So I complained all Grey and stormy wet cold weekend about waiting to move in to the new house on April 5th  and I'm now in sunny sunny February but the house deal fell apart and we are back to square one and my husband needs to wait two weeks of quarantine to see houses again because he tested positive for covid.  I guessI now know I jinxed us!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Asking what must surely be the dumbest question ever:
> 
> To those of you who rock these glorious silk scarves, do you wear them all day, even when indoors? Or do you shed them as you would a wool/cashmere winter scarf when you get to your office/home?
> 
> I wonder the same thing when I see people wearing belts over their scarves...do you remove the belt and the long scarf once you get to your office and sit at your desk? Where on earth do you put them?
> View attachment 4978324


I wear the scarf all day. I have worn a long scarf with a belt similar to your picture (stunning colours, by the way) over a shift dress and I wore it all day.


dcooney4 said:


> As far as lipsticks go I rarely wear them. If I do it is usually something a bit rosier then my natural lips. Now with the masks I only wear blistex . I am more of a gloss wearer in normal times.


Yes, definitely, lip balm with a mask.   


jblended said:


> I think I'm removing one more bag from my collection. What has gotten into me?
> 
> My Botkier 42 honore has been really good to me. I adore that bag, but it accidentally became my beater bag and is starting to look tired.
> Either I carry on using it until it's _really_ worn out, or I rehab it right now whilst it can be revived and gift it to someone to enjoy as much as I have.
> I think, given that I have a lot of other camera bag styles, it would be better to let it go.
> 
> This bag has been put in and removed from my 'closet of departing bags' several times. Let's see if it makes it out the door this time!


Congratulations on making a decision on that bag. 


momasaurus said:


> I promised to show my Picos with their twillies: both are 18cm (the smallest size). Thanks to @Cookiefiend for the strap hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978634


 Wow double dose of Barenia and contasting handles. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> So I complained all Grey and stormy wet cold weekend about waiting to move in to the new house on April 5th  and I'm now in sunny sunny February but the house deal fell apart and we are back to square one and my husband needs to wait two weeks of quarantine to see houses again because he tested positive for covid.  I guessI now know I jinxed us!


Oh no! I am sorry to hear about your husband getting Covid and that the deal fell apart.  I hope he has some support and has a full and complete recovery (you are temporarily living with your parents until you find a house?)


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Yes! Swinging Saint Germain is an older design that they redid. I don't always like H's reimaginings, but this one has the awesome striped hem they developed last season. It's so very cool!


I love those hems too! But I have the first version, and don’t *need* a second... plus I ❤️ the green of mine  


momasaurus said:


> I promised to show my Picos with their twillies: both are 18cm (the smallest size). Thanks to @Cookiefiend for the strap hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978634


SO cute! Love those contrast handles! 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> So I complained all Grey and stormy wet cold weekend about waiting to move in to the new house on April 5th  and I'm now in sunny sunny February but the house deal fell apart and we are back to square one and my husband needs to wait two weeks of quarantine to see houses again because he tested positive for covid.  I guessI now know I jinxed us!


Oh no! I hope DH recovers quickly, and you find an even better home!


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> So I complained all Grey and stormy wet cold weekend about waiting to move in to the new house on April 5th  and I'm now in sunny sunny February but the house deal fell apart and we are back to square one and my husband needs to wait two weeks of quarantine to see houses again because he tested positive for covid.  I guessI now know I jinxed us!


I'm sorry to hear your hubby test positive for Covid. I wish him a speedy recovery, and you guys find a better place!


----------



## 880

keodi said:


> What are the iconic pieces in your closet that scream YOU? That feel like home, a second skin because they are so natural for you? You may have had them a long time, or it may be new.
> 
> 
> 
> To answer @Bowiefan1971’s question, I would say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my personal style is eclectic I’m drawn to classic silhouettes, but I like the romantic blouses, dresses, jeans, blazer, edgy leather jacket, leather pencil skirt , and occasionally a long cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my leather jackets. The one below Vince I’ve owned for the last 6 years. I alternate it between my leather jacket I purchased from Nordstrom. Below it’s paired with my uniform of jeans, a top, and a pair of Chealsea boots.
> 
> The leather skirt a lot it’s from Eileen fisher, I found prior to the pandemic I wore it all the time. I would wear thick tights under the skirt and a cashmere sweater in the colder months, and for an evening out I would pair it with a silk blouse , a blazer or a lace/ romantic top.
> 
> My J Crew 360 wool blazer surprisingly this blazer works all year round, I would pair it sometimes with jeans or a skirt. I own it in black, and navy
> 
> Accessories - I wear a scarf all the time with most outfits, I wear my Nordstrom tissue weight scarf, an Hermes DSCM, or a summer silk. Depends on how I feel.
> 
> 
> Jewelry- I wear my Rolex Air King stainless steel everyday, I purchased it as a 30th birthday present to myself when I lived overseas. it’s still going strong 10+ years later. I serviced it a year ago. For dressy occasions I wear my Cartier tank.
> 
> Earrings-I wear a pair of white gold studs most days, my diamond studs for dressier occasions, and I switch up my white gold studs to my pearl studs once owned by my grandmother. I’m not a fan or hoops or tiered earrings of any kind. All of my earrings are studs as they are more “me”. Bangles, I wear 3 sterling silver David Yurman bangles and a feather bangle made by a Navajo jewelry designer I purchased in Arizona a few years ago from as my everyday stack. And other days I switch up with a Hermes CDC in its place.
> 
> While I prefer white metals I do wear gold jewelry in the summer months. The black box CDC with gold hardware I’ve had forever, I wore it to death! The bangles once belonged to my grandmother, I love and cherish them, and the jade pendant once belonged to my great-grandmother.
> 
> 
> Bags – my Bal first. Many years ago I owned this bag, in fact this bag brought me to TPF 15 years ago. I recently re-purchased this one at a great price last year, I guess it’s no longer popular, but to me I love it! It’s “me”. The Balenciaga metallic edge city I purchased at the end of last year this one too, at a great price. The other bags pictured are my Hermes double Sens, Hermes Trim, and my Hermes Kelly.
> 
> Shoes- I love my Chelsea boots, I also own a pair that has a flat heel (not shown) my flats, my LK Bennet pumps, I own this style in a nude and suede version for dressier occasions. I’m looking for a loafer type shoe; tried on the Gucci Brixtons and they were so comfortable I loved them! So I will purchase a pair for myself soon.
> View attachment 4978108
> View attachment 4978109
> View attachment 4978107
> View attachment 4978106
> View attachment 4978105
> View attachment 4978104
> View attachment 4978103
> View attachment 4978110
> View attachment 4978111
> View attachment 4978112
> View attachment 4978113
> View attachment 4978114


I love this entire post! and, the pops of red! and the CDCs. +1 with you and @doni re the gucci Brixtons , the glasses and taking notes on the blue red tones (but not willing to spend for them) 
@momasaurus, love the picotins and their straps as per @Cookiefiend (also taking notes re the lippie advice. . .
@Cookiefiend, love your Dior below and the tulips! and the teensy glimmer of a scarf behind them! and your lovely home!
@SouthernPurseGal, am so sorry re the house and hope your DH gets better soon! With your bargain hunting prowess, you will find an even better place! Hugs
@jblended, scarf, belt, street clothes, jewelry and the occasional makeup all come off when I am at home. If I go out, but will be indoors,  I often keep scarves and belts on if they are comfy and not too warm.  Otherwise, (if for instance the belt is closing an outer coat and I’ve removed the coat, they go into my bag the scarf on top. My H medor belt is slightly skinnier than my CDC belt, so lives in my denim belt loops. Occasionally I wear denim plus belt at home as a diet aid but it makes me grouchy. I typically remove dress clothes at home as per my allergist. if I had a lot of zoom calls, probably I’d keep a scarf on?
Re your specific query, belt over scarf, that’s a particular look that is best on a day when you are standing a lot at an event.  It will be the focal point of an outfit. Around pasta and some other food, all bets are off, and the scarf goes in the bag. I’m afraid of stains. when I got into Hermes ans other expensive scarves and bags, I gave up on lipstick and hand moisturizer. I slather up at night.
+1 on wanting a Dior, but it will not happen anytime soon. Since I purchased  all of my bags in 2020, I have made no bag purchases this year. 
DH and I also did shelter in place for two months at the beginning of Covid, so sometimes I wore a scarf ans carried a bag around the house, but it was a crazy time.
@Sparkletastic, even though some on TPF think rockstud is past its prime, I think of it as a classic and it’s a slippery slope (but I’m a late adapter). The sizing for different valentino styles is a bit of a PITA, and I hope yu got the right size! It’s like manolo in that I think the heels are more comfy than the flats if you don’t have a narrow foot. ITA with @Purses & Perfumes that the gold bag you sent back was not definitely bronze. No idea what Saks was thinking.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Popping in with my POTD - after all this Dior talk, I had to carry my Be Dior for errands. This is one of the few purses I have ever gotten a compliment on. Today I went to pick up my watch (maintenance) and the woman who helped me, loved it and especially liked the fun silver pocket.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> So I complained all Grey and stormy wet cold weekend about waiting to move in to the new house on April 5th  and I'm now in sunny sunny February but the house deal fell apart and we are back to square one and my husband needs to wait two weeks of quarantine to see houses again because he tested positive for covid.  I guessI now know I jinxed us!


I'm so sorry to read this!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

SouthernPurseGal said:


> So I complained all Grey and stormy wet cold weekend about waiting to move in to the new house on April 5th  and I'm now in sunny sunny February but the house deal fell apart and we are back to square one and my husband needs to wait two weeks of quarantine to see houses again because he tested positive for covid.  I guessI now know I jinxed us!


So sorry to hear about this.  I hope your husband recovers quickly, and hope you will find a home that you love soon.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@keodi, very chic selection of iconic pieces!  Your red bag is lovely -- that is the shade of red I am looking for!

@Sparkletastic, good call on sending the gold bag back.  I love your Dior lambskin bag!  All the Dior goodies in this thread, including @Cookiefiend's bag have inspired me to pull out my black Lady Dior today -- pics in a bit.


----------



## Marmotte

January was successful !
No bag & no designer shoes purchased 

For Feb I plan to sell 1 bag to fund 1 new bag from my wishlist (Chanel 21P Caramel Coco Handle)


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> HELP!  Need your opinion. Which shoe  should I keep. I want a fun gold shoe for cocktails and dinners out. So I bought Valentino Rockstuds in gold and D&G Embellishes in bronze.
> 
> I worry the gold is too gold (?) and I’ve never owned anything bronze. I don’t know if Rockstuds are dated and my BFF said the D&G look like 10,000 other pairs of shoes.
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977649
> View attachment 4977648
> 
> I posted this in the shoe forum in case you want to see what others think and vote in the poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud or Dolce & Gabbana Embellished???
> 
> 
> Need your advice! :smile: I’m looking for a fun and beautiful shoe to wear to cocktails or dinners out. Typically I’m in a dress but a number of times I may wear jeans.  Both shoes are comfortable and can work with my wardrobe. I worry a bit about the Valentino’s being “too” gold but they look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Im with your BFF and think send them both back.  Try Aquazzura for cute strappy sandals.  They can be pricey but the often go on sale.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Getting ready to take my Lady Dior out for a spin today.


----------



## whateve

for the color weeks, I can't remember, is there a separate week for wine and burgundy? I'm wondering if it belongs to the red week.


----------



## missie1

SouthernPurseGal said:


> So I complained all Grey and stormy wet cold weekend about waiting to move in to the new house on April 5th  and I'm now in sunny sunny February but the house deal fell apart and we are back to square one and my husband needs to wait two weeks of quarantine to see houses again because he tested positive for covid.  I guessI now know I jinxed us!


Praying for his speedy recovery


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Asking what must surely be the dumbest question ever:
> 
> To those of you who rock these glorious silk scarves, do you wear them all day, even when indoors? Or do you shed them as you would a wool/cashmere winter scarf when you get to your office/home?
> 
> I wonder the same thing when I see people wearing belts over their scarves...do you remove the belt and the long scarf once you get to your office and sit at your desk? Where on earth do you put them?
> View attachment 4978324



That´s a good question and I´m curious, too. The only scarves I wear are huge pashima like things I just let hang down my front down to my thighs-  great cover up for a questionable belly area... and I leave them on all day. They are not delicate. But what to do with a valuable scarf?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4979023
> 
> Getting ready to take my Lady Dior out for a spin today.



She is adorable! Enjoy!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4979023
> 
> Getting ready to take my Lady Dior out for a spin today.


I have been SO tempted by the Lady Diors - this is gorgeous!


----------



## sherrylynn

Sparkletastic said:


> I know! I liked the softer metallic in the photos. Who knew they would be a _completely_ different color?? It’s hard enough to buy shoes online due to fit. At least give us an accurate photo.
> 
> In any case, I always look like a zombie goon in earth tones. So, they’re a pass for me.  Back to Saks they go!
> 
> ————-
> Meanwhile, both bags came in. The first is a Chanel WOC. Again the color is an issue. I wanted gold. Why is gold hard?
> 
> It was listed as gold. But, it’s a deep bronze with an almost a blackish sheen to it. Was bronze “in” recently? I’ve been in my cave during Covid so wearing a chicken on our heads could have been popular and I wouldn’t have known. LOL! Anyway, this is a no for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT! The second bag also just came in!!  Black lamb Soft Dior tote! Me love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be perfect to take my laptop and a notebook to a cafe during the day to work once things are a bit safer. (My new role is WFH with minimal travel.  A huge change from my days as a road warrior) It also works for days I want to run errands. I’m not a tote girl but this looks bag-like enough that I’m *very* happy with it
> 
> I didn’t buy or even look for much of anything in 2020. So, my shopping stamina is nil. These shoes & bags have worn me out. I’m going back into dormant shopping mode.


I'm not a tote fan, but I love the look of that Dior!!



SouthernPurseGal said:


> So I complained all Grey and stormy wet cold weekend about waiting to move in to the new house on April 5th  and I'm now in sunny sunny February but the house deal fell apart and we are back to square one and my husband needs to wait two weeks of quarantine to see houses again because he tested positive for covid.  I guessI now know I jinxed us!


So sorry to hear about your husband!


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> for the color weeks, I can't remember, is there a separate week for wine and burgundy? I'm wondering if it belongs to the red week.


Burgundy goes in the red week - I took a picture of Sparkle’s post!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> I promised to show my Picos with their twillies: both are 18cm (the smallest size). Thanks to @Cookiefiend for the strap hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978634


Is that the Gold? I LOVE the orange handle trim!!!!! And the twilly looks so good with it! Three Graces?


----------



## keodi

880 said:


> I love this entire post! and, the pops of red! and the CDCs. +1 with you and @doni re the gucci Brixtons , the glasses and taking notes on the blue red tones (but not willing to spend for them)
> @momasaurus, love the picotins and their straps as per @Cookiefiend (also taking notes re the lippie advice. . .
> @Cookiefiend, love your Dior below and the tulips! and the teensy glimmer of a scarf behind them! and your lovely home!
> @SouthernPurseGal, am so sorry re the house and hope your DH gets better soon! With your bargain hunting prowess, you will find an even better place! Hugs
> @jblended, scarf, belt, street clothes, jewelry and the occasional makeup all come off when I am at home. If I go out, but will be indoors,  I often keep scarves and belts on if they are comfy and not too warm.  Otherwise, (if for instance the belt is closing an outer coat and I’ve removed the coat, they go into my bag the scarf on top. My H medor belt is slightly skinnier than my CDC belt, so lives in my denim belt loops. Occasionally I wear denim plus belt at home as a diet aid but it makes me grouchy. I typically remove dress clothes at home as per my allergist. if I had a lot of zoom calls, probably I’d keep a scarf on?
> Re your specific query, belt over scarf, that’s a particular look that is best on a day when you are standing a lot at an event.  It will be the focal point of an outfit. Around pasta and some other food, all bets are off, and the scarf goes in the bag. I’m afraid of stains. when I got into Hermes ans other expensive scarves and bags, I gave up on lipstick and hand moisturizer. I slather up at night.
> +1 on wanting a Dior, but it will not happen anytime soon. Since I purchased  all of my bags in 2020, I have made no bag purchases this year.
> DH and I also did shelter in place for two months at the beginning of Covid, so sometimes I wore a scarf ans carried a bag around the house, but it was a crazy time.
> @Sparkletastic,* even though some on TPF think rockstud is past its prime, I think of it as a classic and it’s a slippery slope (but I’m a late adapter).* ITA with @Purses & Perfumes that the gold bag you sent back was not definitely bronze. No idea what Saks was thinking.


Thank you! I agree with you on the Rockstuds.


Cookiefiend said:


> Popping in with my POTD - after all this Dior talk, I had to carry my Be Dior for errands. This is one of the few purses I have ever gotten a compliment on. Today I went to pick up my watch (maintenance) and the woman who helped me, loved it and especially liked the fun silver pocket.
> View attachment 4978875


Beautiful bag!!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @keodi, *very chic selection of iconic pieces!  Your red bag is lovely *-- that is the shade of red I am looking for!
> 
> @Sparkletastic, good call on sending the gold bag back.  I love your Dior lambskin bag!  All the Dior goodies in this thread, including @Cookiefiend's bag have inspired me to pull out my black Lady Dior today -- pics in a bit.


Thank you!


Marmotte said:


> January was successful !
> No bag & no designer shoes purchased
> 
> For Feb I plan to sell 1 bag to fund 1 new bag from my wishlist (Chanel 21P Caramel Coco Handle)


Congratulations on January! i can't wait to see your new Chanel!  


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4979023
> 
> Getting ready to take my Lady Dior out for a spin today.


I love the lady Dior bag! your bag is beautiful!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s a good question and I´m curious, too. The only scarves I wear are huge pashima like things I just let hang down my front down to my thighs-  great cover up for a questionable belly area... and I leave them on all day. They are not delicate. But what to do with a valuable scarf?


I answered a bit of this above in response to @jblended, but I forgot to mention, the beauty of a cashmere silk or silk scarf formed into a *bias fold* before wearing, is it is easy and compact to store in your bag should you decide to take it off. If it’s an integral part of the outfit; you‘re comfortable temperature wise; and, you won’t get messed up by a meal or whatnot, sure, keep it on. If you‘re at home or about to engage in a messy activity (as opposed to an office or a zoom business meeting) of course take it off. I don’t wear outside the house clothing inside the home, but my DH frequently does (he did a lot of zoom even pre covid and even now that he’s happily semi retired, and he is even more of a clothes person than I am. I think of it like a tie or jacket. Some people take ties and jackets off if they are not meeting with a client, some keep them on. If you are neat, a smaller scarf won’t get in the way, or can even be tied on your bag. If you want a scarf that is gorgeous and as strong as iron, I recommend a mousseline GM. If you are more careful than I am, you can keep a small dust bag in your purse, to store the scarf. And, if you want it to be part of your zoom call, but not in your way, you can shape it into a shawl and wear it around your shoulders or on the back of your chair.
@Purses & Perfumes, I do love your bag (and your photo composition)  but I was really squinting to see what Dior fragrance  would love to hear your thoughts! Hugs
@Marmotte, good luck on the caramel coco handle! Would love to see an action pic when you get it!
@JenJBS, i love your aspinal selections. They look like jewel boxes!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Burgundy goes in the red week - I took a picture of Sparkle’s post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979083


Thanks! I couldn't remember.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> for the color weeks, I can't remember, is there a separate week for wine and burgundy? I'm wondering if it belongs to the red week.


Oh awesome I see Cookie answered the question. I put in a request earlier to unpin the Feb challenges and replace with @Sparkletastic ’s colour weeks list. I will follow up so it’s pinned for everyone’s easy reference. 
Edited to add: request resubmitted


----------



## JenJBS

I've been wanting this bag for a long time, and at 60% off, I finally pulled the trigger.       This bag I have no doubts about. Love Aspinal of London!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this bag for a long time, and at 60% off, I finally pulled the trigger.       This bag I have no doubts about. Love Aspinal of London!
> 
> View attachment 4979219
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979220


That's adorable! It is really tiny?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> She is adorable! Enjoy!





Cookiefiend said:


> I have been SO tempted by the Lady Diors - this is gorgeous!





keodi said:


> I love the lady Dior bag! your bag is beautiful!


Thank you!  
@Cookiefiend, the Lady Diors now come with a flap instead of the zipper which makes it easy to get in and out of the bag.  Mine has a zipper and I'm fine with it, but many people prefer the flap.


880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes, I do love your bag (and your photo composition)  but I was really squinting to see what Dior fragrance  would love to hear your thoughts! Hugs


Ha ha, yes, those bottles are the smaller size.  They're both from the Maison Christian Dior line, and the Bois d'Argent is 40 ml, and the mini one is New Look 1947, which is the one I'm wearing today.  I love both and had a hard time deciding which one to pick today.  New Look 1947 is a warm floral and it has tuberose but it's not heady; it has more of a creamy gentleness to it, which I find very pleasant.  Bois d'Argent is iris with a delicate hint of honey and a very gentle trace of woodiness.  I can describe it better when I am actually wearing it, but for me they are both soft, comforting scents, and as this pandemic drags on, I am trying to surround myself with things that feel soothing.
@JenJBS, congrats on your cute Aspinal of London bag!
@Marmotte, I too would love to see a pic of the caramel Coco Handle, when you get it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> So I complained all Grey and stormy wet cold weekend about waiting to move in to the new house on April 5th  and I'm now in sunny sunny February but the house deal fell apart and we are back to square one and my husband needs to wait two weeks of quarantine to see houses again because he tested positive for covid.  I guessI now know I jinxed us!


I´m so sorry for you! Hopefully your DH will be well again very soon and you´ll find a house quickly!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this bag for a long time, and at 60% off, I finally pulled the trigger.       This bag I have no doubts about. Love Aspinal of London!
> 
> View attachment 4979219
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979220


❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> Thank you! I agree with you on the Rockstuds.
> 
> Beautiful bag!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Congratulations on January! i can't wait to see your new Chanel!
> 
> I love the lady Dior bag! your bag is beautiful!


Thanks sweetie! 


JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this bag for a long time, and at 60% off, I finally pulled the trigger.       This bag I have no doubts about. Love Aspinal of London!
> 
> View attachment 4979219
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979220


ooooo - marvelous! I will look forward to your thoughts about it when you receive it! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!
> @Cookiefiend, the Lady Diors now come with a flap instead of the zipper which makes it easy to get in and out of the bag.  Mine has a zipper and I'm fine with it, but many people prefer the flap.
> 
> Ha ha, yes, those bottles are small.  They're both from the Maison Christian Dior line, and the Bois d'Argent is 40 ml, and the little one is New Look 1947, which is the one I'm wearing today.  I love both and had a hard time deciding which one to pick today.  New Look 1947 is a warm floral and it has tuberose but it's not heady; it has more of a creamy gentleness to it, which I find very pleasant.  Bois d'Argent is iris with a delicate hint of honey and a very gentle trace of woodiness.  I can describe it better when I am actually wearing it, but for me they are both soft, comforting scents, and as this pandemic drags on, I am trying to surround myself with things that feel soothing.
> @JenJBS, congrats on your cute Aspinal of London bag!
> @Marmotte, I too would love to see a pic of the caramel Coco Handle, when you get it.


I think I’d prefer the flap as well, as I’m not so fond of zippers... We did look at them in 2019, so Mr Cookie knows I’m interested


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> If you are more careful than I am


Oh @880 I certainly am not more careful than you.... I´m a mess and some of my scarfs have ended on the floor during the course of the day and got a bad trampling before I even realized on what I was stepping under the table...  Expensive scarfes and me- especially at home- don´t go well together! The cheap ones usually are rather sturdy or cheap enough I don´t mind destroying them over time...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks sweetie!
> 
> ooooo - marvelous! I will look forward to your thoughts about it when you receive it!
> 
> I think I’d prefer the flap as well, as I’m not so fond of zippers... We did look at them in 2019, so Mr Cookie knows I’m interested



The zipper can get quite annoying- it´s not to gentle to the hands...  I don´t have a Lady Dior, but the Trailer Trash interpretation of the shape. The flap sounds much easier to use.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> That's adorable! It is really tiny?


It's small. 6.25x5.5x5 I'll be able to use it for work on days I don't have to carry much. Definitely for church, or nice events (ballet, work dinner, etc) once we get to have those again. 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> @JenJBS, congrats on your cute Aspinal of London bag!


Thank you!   



BowieFan1971 said:


> ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


That's exactly how I feel! 



Cookiefiend said:


> ooooo - marvelous! I will look forward to your thoughts about it when you receive it!


Thank you!  I'm excited to get another AoL bag, since I already have it's 'sibling' and 'cousin' and love them!


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> They're both from the Maison Christian Dior line, and the Bois d'Argent is 40 ml, and the mini one is New Look 1947, which is the one I'm wearing today. I love both and had a hard time deciding which one to pick today. New Look 1947 is a warm floral and it has tuberose but it's not heady; it has more of a creamy gentleness to it, which I find very pleasant. Bois d'Argent is iris with a delicate hint of honey and a very gentle trace of woodiness. I can describe it better when I am actually wearing it, but for me they are both soft, comforting scents, and as this pandemic drags on, I am trying to surround myself with things that feel soothing.


thank you! both sound amazing!
errrghhh, @cowgirlsboots, I hear you, especially on the scarves falling to the floor. . . and Sometimes the ‘trailer trash versions’ are better than the originals  For example, my perhaps 10 year old H&M camo crinkly scarf (of which I have back ups) certainly can never be replaced and is just as treasured as an LV sprouse. 

And, good grief, instead of red lipstick, the new fashion trend (for kids who don’t have any) is to create dark undereye circles with purpley brown lipstick

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/02/...ay-its-cool.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> It's small. 6.25x5.5x5 I'll be able to use it for work on days I don't have to carry much. Definitely for church, or nice events (ballet, work dinner, etc) once we get to have those again.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> That's exactly how I feel!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I'm excited to get another AoL bag, since I already have it's 'sibling' and 'cousin' and love them!


I looked at their site. The hat boxes are tempting me.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cookiefiend said:


> I think I’d prefer the flap as well, as I’m not so fond of zippers... We did look at them in 2019, so Mr Cookie knows I’m interested





cowgirlsboots said:


> The zipper can get quite annoying- it´s not to gentle to the hands...  I don´t have a Lady Dior, but the Trailer Trash interpretation of the shape. The flap sounds much easier to use.


The flap is definitely easier to use.  I've gotten used to the zipper on mine, and it is known to soften over time and use.  I'm not sure, but I think they might have completely phased out the zippers now and transitioned solely to flaps.  However, for the large Lady Dior, I prefer the zipper.  Since the bag is bigger, the zipper is not as much of an issue as it is for the medium size.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I looked at their site. The hat boxes are tempting me.



They tempted me as well... Any color in particular?


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> They tempted me as well... Any color in particular?


Hibiscus.

ETA: when I was looking for a hot pink bag, I had trouble finding one I liked. Now that I have one, I keep finding others.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Hibiscus.
> 
> ETA: when I was looking for a hot pink bag, I had trouble finding one I liked. Now that I have one, I keep finding others.



I also like the Hibiscus!   But having just gotten my Orchid Behno bag... No Hibiscus for me.

LOL! Yep, that's how it works!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> They tempted me as well... Any color in particular?


Me too!!! Orange, please!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

OK, so I visited the Aspinal site as well.  Their Margot bag caught my eye (especially in the colors evergreen and marmalade).  Not on sale which is a good thing in a way!  But it's a cute bag.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Me too!!! Orange, please!



That orange Marmalade color is beautiful. Such a rich, saturated orange.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> OK, so I visited the Aspinal site as well.  Their Margot bag caught my eye (especially in the colors evergreen and marmalade).  Not on sale which is a good thing in a way!  But it's a cute bag.



I think the Margot is fairly new, so probably why it's not on sale. Those colors are beautiful!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Speaking of orange, I have an offer in on an orange Pico...think happy thoughts....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I sold two bags! Yippeeh! Both were vintage and really nice, but not right for me. A very nice man who has bought from me before got them for his wife.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

More bags said:


> Oh no! I am sorry to hear about your husband getting Covid and that the deal fell apart.  I hope he has some support and has a full and complete recovery (you are temporarily living with your parents until you find a house?)


Yup. He is not feeling that poorly.  


Cookiefiend said:


> Oh no! I hope DH recovers quickly, and you find an even better home!



Thank you! 


keodi said:


> I'm sorry to hear your hubby test positive for Covid. I wish him a speedy recovery, and you guys find a better place!


Me hopes so too!!


880 said:


> @SouthernPurseGal, am so sorry re the house and hope your DH gets better soon! With your bargain hunting prowess, you will find an even better place! Hugs
> [





whateve said:


> I'm so sorry to read this!





Purses & Perfumes said:


> So sorry to hear about this.  I hope your husband recovers quickly, and hope you will find a home that you love soon.





missie1 said:


> Praying for his speedy recovery


Thank you!


sherrylynn said:


> So sorry to hear about your husband!


He is doing quite ok.


cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m so sorry for you! Hopefully your DH will be well again very soon and you´ll find a house quickly!


Thank you! You guys are so sweet!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

There are two houses in  Atlanta  I'm going to look at tomorrow. Eight hours of driving so wish me a lucky day!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> There are two houses in  Atlanta  I'm going to look at tomorrow. Eight hours of driving so wish me a lucky day!!!


Good luck!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I promised to show my Picos with their twillies: both are 18cm (the smallest size). Thanks to @Cookiefiend for the strap hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978634


They are so pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> So I complained all Grey and stormy wet cold weekend about waiting to move in to the new house on April 5th  and I'm now in sunny sunny February but the house deal fell apart and we are back to square one and my husband needs to wait two weeks of quarantine to see houses again because he tested positive for covid.  I guessI now know I jinxed us!


I am so sorry to hear that. I hope he feels better soon and that an even better house comes along.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Popping in with my POTD - after all this Dior talk, I had to carry my Be Dior for errands. This is one of the few purses I have ever gotten a compliment on. Today I went to pick up my watch (maintenance) and the woman who helped me, loved it and especially liked the fun silver pocket.
> View attachment 4978875


So chic!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4979023
> 
> Getting ready to take my Lady Dior out for a spin today.


So elegant! Love it!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this bag for a long time, and at 60% off, I finally pulled the trigger.       This bag I have no doubts about. Love Aspinal of London!
> 
> View attachment 4979219
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979220


This is so adorable and I love a black bag with a red lining.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4979023
> 
> Getting ready to take my Lady Dior out for a spin today.



Stunning!!   What size is this? The Lady Dior is one of the bags I lust over, but am never sure if I could pull it off...


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> So chic!


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Question- what is the IRL difference between Hermès Gold and Sesame? Is Etoupe a darker taupe, grayish toned brown?


----------



## momasaurus

JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this bag for a long time, and at 60% off, I finally pulled the trigger.       This bag I have no doubts about. Love Aspinal of London!
> 
> View attachment 4979219
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979220


LOVE the contrast! This is so cool.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> I sold two bags! Yippeeh! Both were vintage and really nice, but not right for me. A very nice man who has bought from me before got them for his wife.


Congrats! A returning customer sounds excellent.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Wow double dose of Barenia and contasting handles. Absolutely stunning!


thanks! I find I have TWO of several kinds of bags. I should take pix and post about that...


Cookiefiend said:


> I love those hems too! But I have the first version, and don’t *need* a second... plus I ❤ the green of mine
> 
> SO cute! Love those contrast handles!
> 
> Oh no! I hope DH recovers quickly, and you find an even better home!


Oh, your green S Germain is so lovely. No, but you might need SOMETHING with a striped hem...


880 said:


> @momasaurus, love the picotins and their straps as per @Cookiefiend (also taking notes re the lippie advice. . .
> @Cookiefiend, love your Dior below and the tulips! and the teensy glimmer of a scarf behind them! and your lovely home!
> @SouthernPurseGal, am so sorry re the house and hope your DH gets better soon! With your bargain hunting prowess, you will find an even better place! Hugs
> @jblended, scarf, belt, street clothes, jewelry and the occasional makeup all come off when I am at home. If I go out, but will be indoors,  I often keep scarves and belts on if they are comfy and not too warm.  Otherwise, (if for instance the belt is closing an outer coat and I’ve removed the coat, they go into my bag the scarf on top. My H medor belt is slightly skinnier than my CDC belt, so lives in my denim belt loops. Occasionally I wear denim plus belt at home as a diet aid but it makes me grouchy. I typically remove dress clothes at home as per my allergist. if I had a lot of zoom calls, probably I’d keep a scarf on?
> Re your specific query, belt over scarf, that’s a particular look that is best on a day when you are standing a lot at an event.  It will be the focal point of an outfit. Around pasta and some other food, all bets are off, and the scarf goes in the bag. I’m afraid of stains. when I got into Hermes ans other expensive scarves and bags, I gave up on lipstick and hand moisturizer. I slather up at night.
> +1 on wanting a Dior, but it will not happen anytime soon. Since I purchased  all of my bags in 2020, I have made no bag purchases this year.
> DH and I also did shelter in place for two months at the beginning of Covid, so sometimes I wore a scarf ans carried a bag around the house, but it was a crazy time.
> @Sparkletastic, even though some on TPF think rockstud is past its prime, I think of it as a classic and it’s a slippery slope (but I’m a late adapter). The sizing for different valentino styles is a bit of a PITA, and I hope yu got the right size! It’s like manolo in that I think the heels are more comfy than the flats if you don’t have a narrow foot. ITA with @Purses & Perfumes that the gold bag you sent back was not definitely bronze. No idea what Saks was thinking.


Thank you! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Is that the Gold? I LOVE the orange handle trim!!!!! And the twilly looks so good with it! Three Graces?


I'm not sure what the "natural" barenia color is called. Yes, three graces, which I didn't like in large format but is perfect in a twilly. And I did take off the tag, LOL.


dcooney4 said:


> They are so pretty.


Thank you! I was worried about the gold being so similar to my PLG gold tote, but then I decided who cares.


----------



## baghabitz34

SouthernPurseGal said:


> There are two houses in  Atlanta  I'm going to look at tomorrow. Eight hours of driving so wish me a lucky day!!!


Good luck!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> So elegant! Love it!


Thank you!


Hazzelnut said:


> Stunning!!   What size is this? The Lady Dior is one of the bags I lust over, but am never sure if I could pull it off...


This is the medium size , and it's a really nice size.  Have you tried on the bag?  I loved it as soon as I saw the bag in person, and tried it on.

@SouthernPurseGal, good luck!


----------



## Hazzelnut

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!
> 
> This is the medium size , and it's a really nice size.  Have you tried on the bag?  I loved it as soon as I saw the bag in person, and tried it on.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, good luck!



Unfortunately, no.  I live in Northern Ireland and we don’t have any higher end stores so I usually have to wait until I’m in London to see things in person, and even then I’m over visiting my brother and niblings so I barely have any time to do anything which isn’t toddler friendly. Not that I’m complaining as they are adorable and I love spending time with them as I don’t get too often!

Thankfully online shopping exists to fuel my love of bags!! I probably need to take the plunge and purchase to try out at home. I’m just worried that I’m too casual for such a pretty bag.

If you don’t mind me asking, how do you normally style it?


----------



## JenJBS

SouthernPurseGal said:


> There are two houses in  Atlanta  I'm going to look at tomorrow. Eight hours of driving so wish me a lucky day!!!



Good luck!


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> This is so adorable and I love a black bag with a red lining.



Thank you!    So do I! 




momasaurus said:


> LOVE the contrast! This is so cool.



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Off to visit mom...my first day wearing her out!


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question- what is the IRL difference between Hermès Gold and Sesame? Is Etoupe a darker taupe, grayish toned brown?



@BowieFan1971, I saw sesame IRL once and it seemed more yellow. this thread says it’s more gold than gold? The older gold IMO is closer to natural fauve barenia.
etoupe years ago was a cool grey toned taupe. more recently it seemed more like a darker brown based taupe? other people might have more insights! newer gold seems lighter? JMO
here is a pic of an etoupe Victoria 35 (circa 2010?); a gold swift B30 (2002 or 2007, I forgot which); fauve barenia 35 Trim II




I love your photo above with your new scarf! Good luck on the offer for the orange picotin!





__





						Photos of Sesame?
					

Can H Sesame owners please share some photos for me? There's only one example in the clubhouse color thread and would love to see some others before making this purchase. Thanks in advance :)




					forum.purseblog.com
				




@cowgirlsboots, that’s so nice that your bags can go to your repeat customer whose wife will appreciate them!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Congrats! A returning customer sounds excellent.


Thank-you @momasaurus ! This customer is really nice to deal with. He has a good eye for true vintage and is extremely polite. He never haggles. Selling something to him means letting it go to a new home where it will be cherished. He has been buying gifts for his wife from me for a while. Actually when I listed the older of the two bags I immediately thought of him and not much later he got in touch.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Off to visit mom...my first day wearing her out!


Smashing!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Off to visit mom...my first day wearing her out!


You look so lovely! Perfect styling! Enjoy the visit with your Mum!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Off to visit mom...my first day wearing her out!


You look beautiful, it coordinates beautifully with your cardigan. Have a great visit with you mom. Good luck with your orange pico offer!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hazzelnut said:


> Unfortunately, no.  I live in Northern Ireland and we don’t have any higher end stores so I usually have to wait until I’m in London to see things in person, and even then I’m over visiting my brother and niblings so I barely have any time to do anything which isn’t toddler friendly. Not that I’m complaining as they are adorable and I love spending time with them as I don’t get too often!
> 
> Thankfully online shopping exists to fuel my love of bags!! I probably need to take the plunge and purchase to try out at home. I’m just worried that I’m too casual for such a pretty bag.
> 
> If you don’t mind me asking, how do you normally style it?


Ah, I understand -- it's so much easier to try on things if one lives close to the stores.  And of course, now with covid, travel is out, at least for a while.  Regarding styling, where I am, winters are long, so most of my bags are worn with my winter "uniform" which is jeans or pants with a T-shirt or top and a blazer or coat.  I actually think the Lady Dior goes really nicely with this kind of outfit.  Sorry I don't have any styling pictures at the moment, but I was looking through the Lady Dior pictures only thread under Dior Reference Library in the Dior sub-forum, and there are quite a few pictures of casual styling with the Lady Dior.  You mentioned you wear a lot of black, and I think my black Lady Dior goes very nicely with black outfits.  I am not sure how to link or copy pics -- perhaps someone else can help out, but for example, there is a pic of Sarah Jessica Parker dressed very casually carrying the Lady Dior and it looks great.  Nowadays, the hardware comes in a matte version which also has a casual vibe, but I personally prefer the light gold or silver hardware.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Popping in with my POTD - after all this Dior talk, I had to carry my Be Dior for errands. This is one of the few purses I have ever gotten a compliment on. Today I went to pick up my watch (maintenance) and the woman who helped me, loved it and especially liked the fun silver pocket.
> View attachment 4978875


I love your Be Dior! It's a beautiful navy with a splashy silver back pocket, classic shape, elegant front and a top handle - it has everything I want in a bag. Just gorgeous!  


Marmotte said:


> January was successful !
> No bag & no designer shoes purchased
> 
> For Feb I plan to sell 1 bag to fund 1 new bag from my wishlist (Chanel 21P Caramel Coco Handle)


Congratulations on your January stats. I'm a +1 for admiring pics of your Coco Handle when it arrives!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4979023
> 
> Getting ready to take my Lady Dior out for a spin today.


 Your bag is stunning. I want to reach in and touch the lambskin. Do you carry your Lady Dior often?



JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this bag for a long time, and at 60% off, I finally pulled the trigger.       This bag I have no doubts about. Love Aspinal of London!
> 
> View attachment 4979219
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979220


 Wow, congratulations Jen. Absolutely beautiful! Isn't that the best when a bag you've been wanting for a long time goes on (huge) sale. Yes, this one is definitely meant to be!


----------



## Hazzelnut

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ah, I understand -- it's so much easier to try on things if one lives close to the stores.  And of course, now with covid, travel is out, at least for a while.  Regarding styling, where I am, winters are long, so most of my bags are worn with my winter "uniform" which is jeans or pants with a T-shirt or top and a blazer or coat.  I actually think the Lady Dior goes really nicely with this kind of outfit.  Sorry I don't have any styling pictures at the moment, but I was looking through the Lady Dior pictures only thread under Dior Reference Library in the Dior sub-forum, and there are quite a few pictures of casual styling with the Lady Dior.  You mentioned you wear a lot of black, and I think my black Lady Dior goes very nicely with black outfits.  I am not sure how to link or copy pics -- perhaps someone else can help out, but for example, there is a pic of Sarah Jessica Parker dressed very casually carrying the Lady Dior and it looks great.  Nowadays, the hardware comes in a matte version which also has a casual vibe, but I personally prefer the light gold or silver hardware.



You’ve sold me!!  Thank you for your help!!

I was on the waitlist for the green LV Capucines, but I got a call earlier from CS to say they won’t be getting anymore in.

Think a black Lady Dior could be in my future very soon... Going to force myself to sleep on it for at least a few days


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> And, good grief, instead of red lipstick, the new fashion trend (for kids who don’t have any) is to create dark undereye circles with purpley brown lipstick
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/02/...ay-its-cool.html?referringSource=articleShare


Yikes  This is where I say "good for them, not for me." 


whateve said:


> Hibiscus.
> 
> ETA: when I was looking for a hot pink bag, I had trouble finding one I liked. *Now that I have one, I keep finding others.*


Isn't that the truth! 


JenJBS said:


> LOL! Yep, that's how it works!


Yes!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I sold two bags! Yippeeh! Both were vintage and really nice, but not right for me. A very nice man who has bought from me before got them for his wife.


That's awesome cowgirlsboots, congratulations on your sales!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> There are two houses in  Atlanta  I'm going to look at tomorrow. Eight hours of driving so wish me a lucky day!!!


Good luck!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question- what is the IRL difference between Hermès Gold and Sesame? Is Etoupe a darker taupe, grayish toned brown?





880 said:


> I saw sesame IRL once and it seemed more yellow. this thread says it’s more gold than gold? The older gold IMO is closer to natural fauve barenia.
> etoupe years ago was a cool grey toned taupe. more recently it seemed more like a darker brown based taupe? other people might have more insights! newer gold seems lighter? JMO
> here is a pic of an etoupe Victoria 35 (circa 2010?); a gold swift B30 (2002 or 2007, I forgot which); five barenia 35 Trim II
> View attachment 4979753
> View attachment 4979760
> 
> I love your photo above with your new scarf! Good luck on the offer for the orange picotin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of Sesame?
> 
> 
> Can H Sesame owners please share some photos for me? There's only one example in the clubhouse color thread and would love to see some others before making this purchase. Thanks in advance :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, that’s so nice that your bags can go to your repeat customer whose wife will appreciate them!


I saw @880 shared an awesome link. Here's one more I found, comparing Sesame and Gold
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/podium-master-thread.802218/page-506#post-33538877

Here’s a photo of my Etoupe Evelyne, more taupe than gold. The date code is 2012, I purchased in March 2013.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Here's one more I found, comparing Sesame and Gold
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/podium-master-thread.802218/page-506#post-33538877


Thank you so much! This link is so helpful for a bunch of colors! love your evelyne with your scarf pic!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> thanks! I find I have TWO of several kinds of bags. I should take pix and post about that...


I would love to see that momasaurus!


880 said:


> @BowieFan1971, I saw sesame IRL once and it seemed more yellow. this thread says it’s more gold than gold? The older gold IMO is closer to natural fauve barenia.
> etoupe years ago was a cool grey toned taupe. more recently it seemed more like a darker brown based taupe? other people might have more insights! newer gold seems lighter? JMO
> here is a pic of an etoupe Victoria 35 (circa 2010?); a gold swift B30 (2002 or 2007, I forgot which); fauve barenia 35 Trim II
> View attachment 4979753
> View attachment 4979761
> View attachment 4979760
> 
> I love your photo above with your new scarf! Good luck on the offer for the orange picotin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of Sesame?
> 
> 
> Can H Sesame owners please share some photos for me? There's only one example in the clubhouse color thread and would love to see some others before making this purchase. Thanks in advance :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, that’s so nice that your bags can go to your repeat customer whose wife will appreciate them!


Gorgeous bag pics @880. I love your choices!


880 said:


> Thank you so much! This link is so helpful for a bunch of colors! love your evelyne with your scarf pic!


Thank you 880.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> I love your Be Dior! It's a beautiful navy with a splashy silver back pocket, classic shape, elegant front and a top handle - it has everything I want in a bag. Just gorgeous!
> 
> Congratulations on your January stats. I'm a +1 for admiring pics of your Coco Handle when it arrives!
> 
> Your bag is stunning. I want to reach in and touch the lambskin. Do you carry your Lady Dior often?
> 
> 
> Wow, congratulations Jen. Absolutely beautiful! Isn't that the best when a bag you've been wanting for a long time goes on (huge) sale. Yes, this one is definitely meant to be!


Thank you! Everything about it is gorgeous - I also love it!
(yesterday I carried it just hand held with that fab silver top handle - felt like I had upgraded myself!) 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ah, I understand -- it's so much easier to try on things if one lives close to the stores.  And of course, now with covid, travel is out, at least for a while.  Regarding styling, where I am, winters are long, so most of my bags are worn with my winter "uniform" which is jeans or pants with a T-shirt or top and a blazer or coat.  I actually think the Lady Dior goes really nicely with this kind of outfit.  Sorry I don't have any styling pictures at the moment, but I was looking through the Lady Dior pictures only thread under Dior Reference Library in the Dior sub-forum, and there are quite a few pictures of casual styling with the Lady Dior.  You mentioned you wear a lot of black, and I think my black Lady Dior goes very nicely with black outfits.  I am not sure how to link or copy pics -- perhaps someone else can help out, but for example, there is a pic of Sarah Jessica Parker dressed very casually carrying the Lady Dior and it looks great.  Nowadays, the hardware comes in a matte version which also has a casual vibe, but I personally prefer the light gold or silver hardware.


oh oh... this is sounding irresistible! 


Hazzelnut said:


> You’ve sold me!!  Thank you for your help!!
> 
> I was on the waitlist for the green LV Capucines, but I got a call earlier from CS to say they won’t be getting anymore in.
> 
> Think a black Lady Dior could be in my future very soon... Going to force myself to sleep on it for at least a few days


You and me... I just spent most of the morning looking at them...


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> There are two houses in  Atlanta  I'm going to look at tomorrow. Eight hours of driving so wish me a lucky day!!!


Good luck! keep us posted!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Off to visit mom...my first day wearing her out!


You look fantastic enjoy your visit with your mom!


880 said:


> @BowieFan1971, I saw sesame IRL once and it seemed more yellow. this thread says it’s more gold than gold? The older gold IMO is closer to natural fauve barenia.
> *etoupe years ago was a cool grey toned taupe. more recently it seemed more like a darker brown based taupe?* other *people might have more insights! newer gold seems lighter?* JMO
> here is a pic of an etoupe Victoria 35 (circa 2010?); a gold swift B30 (2002 or 2007, I forgot which); fauve barenia 35 Trim II
> View attachment 4979753
> View attachment 4979761
> View attachment 4979760
> 
> I love your photo above with your new scarf! Good luck on the offer for the orange picotin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of Sesame?
> 
> 
> Can H Sesame owners please share some photos for me? There's only one example in the clubhouse color thread and would love to see some others before making this purchase. Thanks in advance :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, that’s so nice that your bags can go to your repeat customer whose wife will appreciate them!


I agree with your sentiments on both Gold and Etoupe. I was going to purchase my Evelyne in Etoupe, however the new version of Etoupe seems more brown based as opposed to gray/taupe


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @momasaurus ! This customer is really nice to deal with. He has a good eye for true vintage and is extremely polite. He never haggles. Selling something to him means letting it go to a new home where it will be cherished. He has been buying gifts for his wife from me for a while. Actually when I listed the older of the two bags I immediately thought of him and not much later he got in touch.


Congratulations on your sales! i'm glad it went smoothly! 
@JenJBS Lovely new bag purchase! I love Aspinal!


----------



## FizzyWater

May I ask a few dumb questions about evening bags?  With, unfortunately, a lot of pre-question babbling?

I have, in theory, 8 evening bags, where "evening" is variously defined as "something that happens after dinner, whether it's a classical music event, costume party, (goth) club, or bar that does not serve Heineken".  This is a silly number for someone who isn't really into purses (I came here for the scarves and have been corrupted) but I like them all and they have the benefit of at least being small and easy to store.

But I like to believe that I will at some point be the person who will go to charity galas, and I could always up my opera game.  And I have nothing very formal.  Additionally, I read here ...somewhere... that for very formal events one should wear silk or other non-leather bags.  So I've been looking at BV Knots in satin, preferably with a chain, preferably grey in my attempt to move slowly away from black.

But... what would be other options?  For instance, after admiring @Sparkletastic 's Diorama  , I saw a Mini that seems... clutch sized:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-5386845 So gorgeous, but is patent ok for formal events?  Also patent, also a lovely silver cannage:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-4953260 How about this?  And finally, back to black but subtly sparkly and fabric so technically more formal?:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-3315366

I just want one bag (and one pair of shoes) that can live in my closet and be acceptable for a super formal event, so that should I have to go to one I can concentrate on the panic of finding a dress that is both fashionable and a muumuu.    Suggestions?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hazzelnut said:


> You’ve sold me!!  Thank you for your help!!
> 
> I was on the waitlist for the green LV Capucines, but I got a call earlier from CS to say they won’t be getting anymore in.
> 
> Think a black Lady Dior could be in my future very soon... Going to force myself to sleep on it for at least a few days


You're welcome!  Yes, good idea to sleep on it for a bit, to be sure of your decision.


Cookiefiend said:


> You and me... I just spent most of the morning looking at them...


Ah, I didn't mean to enable......    Is there a specific color or size you are thinking of?


More bags said:


> Your bag is stunning. I want to reach in and touch the lambskin. Do you carry your Lady Dior often?


Thank you!  That's the beauty of the quilted lambskin.  And also the light from the window falling directly on the bag.  Yesterday was one of those bright, lovely days, perfect for taking photos.  Most of my bags are not being carried much due to covid, but also, I have to divide wears between my blue Dior and this black one.  Still, I think I end up carrying my black one quite a bit.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> I saw @880 shared an awesome link. Here's one more I found, comparing Sesame and Gold
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/podium-master-thread.802218/page-506#post-33538877
> 
> Here’s a photo of my Etoupe Evelyne, more taupe than gold. The date code is 2012, I purchased in March 2013.
> View attachment 4979762



That scarf looks gorgeous! Love the colors! Any chance you could please post a pic of it opened up to see more of the images on it?


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Wow, congratulations Jen. Absolutely beautiful! Isn't that the best when a bag you've been wanting for a long time goes on (huge) sale. Yes, this one is definitely meant to be!



Thank you!  Sometimes overcoming FOMO and being patient is well rewarded! 



keodi said:


> @JenJBS Lovely new bag purchase! I love Aspinal!



Thank you!  Such a great brand!


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> I saw @880 shared an awesome link. Here's one more I found, comparing Sesame and Gold
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/podium-master-thread.802218/page-506#post-33538877
> 
> Here’s a photo of my Etoupe Evelyne, more taupe than gold. The date code is 2012, I purchased in March 2013.
> View attachment 4979762


Thank you! That was exactly what I needed!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

FizzyWater said:


> May I ask a few dumb questions about evening bags?  With, unfortunately, a lot of pre-question babbling?
> 
> I have, in theory, 8 evening bags, where "evening" is variously defined as "something that happens after dinner, whether it's a classical music event, costume party, (goth) club, or bar that does not serve Heineken".  This is a silly number for someone who isn't really into purses (I came here for the scarves and have been corrupted) but I like them all and they have the benefit of at least being small and easy to store.
> 
> But I like to believe that I will at some point be the person who will go to charity galas, and I could always up my opera game.  And I have nothing very formal.  Additionally, I read here ...somewhere... that for very formal events one should wear silk or other non-leather bags.  So I've been looking at BV Knots in satin, preferably with a chain, preferably grey in my attempt to move slowly away from black.
> 
> But... what would be other options?  For instance, after admiring @Sparkletastic 's Diorama  , I saw a Mini that seems... clutch sized:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-5386845 So gorgeous, but is patent ok for formal events?  Also patent, also a lovely silver cannage:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-4953260 How about this?  And finally, back to black but subtly sparkly and fabric so technically more formal?:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-3315366
> 
> I just want one bag (and one pair of shoes) that can live in my closet and be acceptable for a super formal event, so that should I have to go to one I can concentrate on the panic of finding a dress that is both fashionable and a muumuu.    Suggestions?



I would love to see the eight bags! 
fabric, like silk, satin, brocade in a clutch was historically for very formal occasions (read ball gown). By the same logic, all leather, including exotics and patent were considered day or informal. Forget a larger bag or a shoulder; those were also considered ‘day.’ The BV knot in fabric would qualify as super formal. many people used to wear Judith lieber, Alexander McQueen, etc etc. usually in some clutch form.   You could also go vintage or mixed media (i once had a satin and stingray combo in shades of gray): beaded, lucite, embellishedetc.e5c 
But, these days, the pleasure is in breaking rules, so I’d say buy only what you love and wear it with whatever seems appropriate. I think a diorama is a great idea! Many on TPF, now that the styles are mini, carry a pochette, kelly cut, kelly longue or Constance wallet or even a cosmetic case. The last time I wore a long dress, it was for a wedding in Florence in 2018 (bride stated her preference for long gown) and I didn’t wear an evening bag but a chocolate bar blue metallic leather chanel. Was it ‘correct?’ Eeeehhh. Who knows. It was fine and I got to wear a bag that I love that I don’t use much. I personally spend more on the bags I use most and I might browse Etsy or some such for a clutch I might not use as much. . .
Re colors for an opera bag, pick your favorite. I like both gray and blue as black lternatives.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> That scarf looks gorgeous! Love the colors! Any chance you could please post a pic of it opened up to see more of the images on it?


Hi Jen,
Thank you for the scarf love. Here is a pic of my Hermes Sous l’Egide de Mars Cashmere CSGM CW 30 BE/Fuchsia/Parmesan/Rouge by Pierre Marie. I wore it yesterday! Here are a few pics with it tied different ways. I did a google search and it is on the Macau site, wow. https://www.hermes.com/mo/en/product/sous-l-egide-de-mars-shawl-140-H242776Sv30/


----------



## JenJBS

FizzyWater said:


> May I ask a few dumb questions about evening bags?  With, unfortunately, a lot of pre-question babbling?
> 
> I have, in theory, 8 evening bags, where "evening" is variously defined as "something that happens after dinner, whether it's a classical music event, costume party, (goth) club, or bar that does not serve Heineken".  This is a silly number for someone who isn't really into purses (I came here for the scarves and have been corrupted) but I like them all and they have the benefit of at least being small and easy to store.
> 
> But I like to believe that I will at some point be the person who will go to charity galas, and I could always up my opera game.  And I have nothing very formal.  Additionally, I read here ...somewhere... that for very formal events one should wear silk or other non-leather bags.  So I've been looking at BV Knots in satin, preferably with a chain, preferably grey in my attempt to move slowly away from black.
> 
> But... what would be other options?  For instance, after admiring @Sparkletastic 's Diorama  , I saw a Mini that seems... clutch sized:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-5386845 So gorgeous, but is patent ok for formal events?  Also patent, also a lovely silver cannage:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-4953260 How about this?  And finally, back to black but subtly sparkly and fabric so technically more formal?:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-3315366
> 
> I just want one bag (and one pair of shoes) that can live in my closet and be acceptable for a super formal event, so that should I have to go to one I can concentrate on the panic of finding a dress that is both fashionable and a muumuu.    Suggestions?



I think patent leather is fine for an evening bag. I think gold/silver/rose gold metallic leathers would also be fine for an evening bag.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Hi Jen,
> Thank you for the scarf love. Here is a pic of my Hermes Sous l’Egide de Mars Cashmere CSGM CW 30 BE/Fuchsia/Parmesan/Rouge by Pierre Marie. I wore it yesterday! Here are a few pics with it tied different ways. I did a google search and it is on the Macau site, wow. https://www.hermes.com/mo/en/product/sous-l-egide-de-mars-shawl-140-H242776Sv30/
> View attachment 4980056
> 
> View attachment 4980058
> View attachment 4980057
> View attachment 4980059



Thank you for the picture, and all the detailed information amd the link! And the lovely mod shots! It looks fantastic on you!  And that imagery...  Those colors!   Thanks!


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Thank you for the picture, and all the detailed information amd the link! And the lovely mod shots! It looks fantastic on you!  And that imagery...  Those colors!   Thanks!


Thanks for your kind words. It’s my pleasure


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Hi Jen,
> Thank you for the scarf love. Here is a pic of my Hermes Sous l’Egide de Mars Cashmere CSGM CW 30 BE/Fuchsia/Parmesan/Rouge by Pierre Marie. I wore it yesterday! Here are a few pics with it tied different ways. I did a google search and it is on the Macau site, wow. https://www.hermes.com/mo/en/product/sous-l-egide-de-mars-shawl-140-H242776Sv30/
> View attachment 4980056
> 
> View attachment 4980058
> View attachment 4980057
> View attachment 4980059


So pretty!


----------



## Jereni

It is so easy to get behind on this thread!



880 said:


> @Jereni, here is a pic of the issey miyake bubble wrap jacket. By the way, I love all of your red or pink bags with the beige d’orsay heels below and big congrats on your amazing bag stats! i particularly love the long champs red shade you posted below!



YES! Love this jacket!



JenJBS said:


> I love my BV Mini Pouch, but wouldn't get the full size Pouch. For me, it's too big and not worth the insane price. I went in to the BV boutique wanting the full size Pouch. But as soon as I held it, I knew it wouldn't work. The SA let me hold a Mini Pouch, and I fell in love, and bought it a few months later. I much prefer my Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in black/flamma to the BV Pouch.



Thank you for the information! Good to know about the MG clutch. I’ve never seen a single MG bag in person but I always hear good things.



doni said:


> As far as I am concerned, regarding face and make up, there are two types of women, lips women and eyes women. I belong squarely to the second group.
> But I adore that French look of bare make up and red lips. I just don’t seem to be able to pull it of.
> So, I’ll first say, I am very much a clutch person and it has been a long time since a new bag release got me so interested. I loved the Pouch the first time I saw it and had little doubt it was a bag for me.
> 
> It is beautiful. So nice to hug. Mine was in the burgundy, perfect shade. And when I first got it, I did take it to the office (remember going to the office!), and it did fit my ipad and everything, but in all honesty, it is not the best bag where to carry an ipad... It was also not a clutch that I felt confortable bringing with me to meetings (too bulky, too incongruous?).
> And then, I did bring it to a couple of diner parties where it could sit pretty on top of someone’s piano. But otherwise, it was very unconfortable to take shopping, and you simply cannot take it for lunch or diner out because, what do you do with the thing? It doesn’t fit anywhere, you end up with it on your lap, so unconfortable and silly. Plus it is true that now I have a dog, and it is not a bag to take when you are carrying a leash. Plus corona. I wasn’t using it and I could not see myself using it much in the future... So I though, better to let go now that I can sell it at a reasonable price...



I am definitely an eye makeup person. Don’t usually leave the house without eye liner and mascara. But I do love lip gloss.

Good feedback on the pouch, thank you! I still suspect I might like it, as I love carrying bags by hand. But still thinking.




Sparkletastic said:


> That Chanel is stunning but I can see that if it was a deep pink vs red that it wouldn’t have stayed in my closet either.
> 
> When we start our color weeks next Sunday, I’ll share my red bags. I only have two but they are both perfect true reds. In principle, I would love to have another red bag but I know it would cannibalize my usage of the two I have and love.



Oooh my bad. I jumped ahead on the color weeks. Sorry!



whateve said:


> This thread is making me want a Dior.



Same, whateve. Same.



jblended said:


> I think I'm removing one more bag from my collection. What has gotten into me?
> 
> My Botkier 42 honore has been really good to me. I adore that bag, but it accidentally became my beater bag and is starting to look tired.
> Either I carry on using it until it's _really_ worn out, or I rehab it right now whilst it can be revived and gift it to someone to enjoy as much as I have.
> I think, given that I have a lot of other camera bag styles, it would be better to let it go.
> 
> This bag has been put in and removed from my 'closet of departing bags' several times. Let's see if it makes it out the door this time!



Sounds like a good time to let it go! Have you shared a pic of this one yet? If so I missed it.



Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4979023
> 
> Getting ready to take my Lady Dior out for a spin today.



So pretty! I keep thinking about this bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> It is so easy to get behind on this thread!
> 
> Thank you for the information! Good to know about the MG clutch. I’ve never seen a single MG bag in person but I always hear good things.



Yes, it is.  After talking about it on this Thread, and someone had asked me questions about it in a PM last week, I carried mine to work today.


----------



## Jereni

FizzyWater said:


> May I ask a few dumb questions about evening bags?  With, unfortunately, a lot of pre-question babbling?
> 
> I have, in theory, 8 evening bags, where "evening" is variously defined as "something that happens after dinner, whether it's a classical music event, costume party, (goth) club, or bar that does not serve Heineken".  This is a silly number for someone who isn't really into purses (I came here for the scarves and have been corrupted) but I like them all and they have the benefit of at least being small and easy to store.
> 
> But I like to believe that I will at some point be the person who will go to charity galas, and I could always up my opera game.  And I have nothing very formal.  Additionally, I read here ...somewhere... that for very formal events one should wear silk or other non-leather bags.  So I've been looking at BV Knots in satin, preferably with a chain, preferably grey in my attempt to move slowly away from black.
> 
> But... what would be other options?  For instance, after admiring @Sparkletastic 's Diorama  , I saw a Mini that seems... clutch sized:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-5386845 So gorgeous, but is patent ok for formal events?  Also patent, also a lovely silver cannage:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-4953260 How about this?  And finally, back to black but subtly sparkly and fabric so technically more formal?:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-3315366
> 
> I just want one bag (and one pair of shoes) that can live in my closet and be acceptable for a super formal event, so that should I have to go to one I can concentrate on the panic of finding a dress that is both fashionable and a muumuu.    Suggestions?



Fun bag hunt! I love the BV knot and would like one someday so I’m tempted to vote for that. I can’t get the rebelle site to load but I’m sure the Dior bags are lovely also. And I would say that patent is fine for evening wear, but in truth I’m not sure I would wear it to a gala, opera, or things of that nature.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ah, I understand -- it's so much easier to try on things if one lives close to the stores.  And of course, now with covid, travel is out, at least for a while.  Regarding styling, where I am, winters are long, so most of my bags are worn with my winter "uniform" which is jeans or pants with a T-shirt or top and a blazer or coat.  I actually think the Lady Dior goes really nicely with this kind of outfit.  Sorry I don't have any styling pictures at the moment, but I was looking through the Lady Dior pictures only thread under Dior Reference Library in the Dior sub-forum, and there are quite a few pictures of casual styling with the Lady Dior.  You mentioned you wear a lot of black, and I think my black Lady Dior goes very nicely with black outfits.  I am not sure how to link or copy pics -- perhaps someone else can help out, but for example, there is a pic of Sarah Jessica Parker dressed very casually carrying the Lady Dior and it looks great.  Nowadays, the hardware comes in a matte version which also has a casual vibe, but I personally prefer the light gold or silver hardware.



Is it this picture you were looking for?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Is it this picture you were looking for?
> 
> View attachment 4980272


Yes, that's the one!  Thank you so much for posting.  It shows the Lady Dior styled with black, and giving off a chic and casual vibe. 


Jereni said:


> So pretty! I keep thinking about this bag.


Thank you!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

thanks everyone! I didn't fall in love with any of the three houses I looked at today. They were all nice, all better than the photos, but none felt like 'the one.' Ugh it's like hunting for a unicorn!


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> You're welcome!  Yes, good idea to sleep on it for a bit, to be sure of your decision.
> 
> Ah, I didn't mean to enable......    Is there a specific color or size you are thinking of?
> 
> Thank you!  That's the beauty of the quilted lambskin.  And also the light from the window falling directly on the bag.  Yesterday was one of those bright, lovely days, perfect for taking photos.  Most of my bags are not being carried much due to covid, but also, I have to divide wears between my blue Dior and this black one.  Still, I think I end up carrying my black one quite a bit.


Blue and Black Miss Dior! Be still my heart.  


JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Sometimes overcoming FOMO and being patient is well rewarded!


Definitely, the stars aligned and rewarded your persistence! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you! That was exactly what I needed!





keodi said:


> So pretty!


Thank you dear keodi.


----------



## jblended

Jereni said:


> Sounds like a good time to let it go! Have you shared a pic of this one yet? If so I missed it.


Yes, in fact, I've just gifted it to someone! It's officially out of my closet and I couldn't be happier. 
I don't recall if I've shared it previously... I don't think I've ever taken a photo of it. This is a random online photo of it, but mine was bone/very light grey in colour. 
It's a great size and style- so much so that I'm tempted to buy another! 
Must not buy another, must not buy another, will not buy another lol


----------



## doni

Jereni said:


> Good feedback on the pouch, thank you! I still suspect I might like it, as I love carrying bags by hand. But still thinking.


It is a beautiful bag, no doubt about it! Do consider it.
Just think carefully of the use you will give it. Main thing is, it is difficult to take out to places. I saw somone in the Pouch thread had envisaged a kind of cloth pouch for the Pouch, which she uses to put it in when in bar or restaurant so that she can hang it on a chair or leave it laying somewhere. I get it, but to me when a bag is so much effort it starts to loose its charm... As I said, I am a very much a clutch person, and very used to carry bags by hand, I carry shoulder bags as clutches etc and still could not figure this one out, at least with my current lifestyle.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## doni

FizzyWater said:


> May I ask a few dumb questions about evening bags?  With, unfortunately, a lot of pre-question babbling?
> 
> I have, in theory, 8 evening bags, where "evening" is variously defined as "something that happens after dinner, whether it's a classical music event, costume party, (goth) club, or bar that does not serve Heineken".  This is a silly number for someone who isn't really into purses (I came here for the scarves and have been corrupted) but I like them all and they have the benefit of at least being small and easy to store.
> 
> But I like to believe that I will at some point be the person who will go to charity galas, and I could always up my opera game.  And I have nothing very formal.  Additionally, I read here ...somewhere... that for very formal events one should wear silk or other non-leather bags.  So I've been looking at BV Knots in satin, preferably with a chain, preferably grey in my attempt to move slowly away from black.
> 
> But... what would be other options?  For instance, after admiring @Sparkletastic 's Diorama  , I saw a Mini that seems... clutch sized: https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-5386845 So gorgeous, but is patent ok for formal events?  Also patent, also a lovely silver cannage:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-4953260 How about this?  And finally, back to black but subtly sparkly and fabric so technically more formal?:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-3315366
> 
> I just want one bag (and one pair of shoes) that can live in my closet and be acceptable for a super formal event, so that should I have to go to one I can concentrate on the panic of finding a dress that is both fashionable and a muumuu.    Suggestions?



I think nowadays almost anything goes for evening, although personally I just don’t like totes or hobos after dark, even if they are a croc mini Birkin. The most formal occasions would be black tie balls. I don’t attend many of these, a couple a year at most. As @880 says, it used to be that leather was a no go in such an event. But more and more you see all kind of things. People even wear short dresses to charity galas, whatever.

Myself, if I go to a ball I think dressing up is part of the fun (okay, who am I kidding, it is all the fun and main point of it  ), so I like to be properly dressed. However, I do wear a leather bag. Those classic satin bags are so ugly, really... So a few years ago I got a Chanel Gabrielle pouch. I love the mix of metals that make it easy to combine with jewelry, and that you can take out the chain and carry in the hand for a more formal look. The size and shape are perfectly appropriate but to be honest, it is a bit extravagant, specially with the chain, even if I kind of like that myself.

The Diorama clutches look very nice and metallics are always good for evening. But frankly, I think a BV knot is _the perfect_ purse that you cannot go wrong with for any event, no matter how formal, and there are beautiful ones in non-leather too. I love the ones in grosgrain. I am always thinking I should get one and probably should have done instead of the Gabrielle at the time. But it is one of those things that feels almost like an obligation, such an obvious and sensible purchase I find no enjoyment in it when it comes to it.


----------



## 880

doni said:


> But it is one of those things that feels almost like an obligation, such an obvious and sensible purchase I find no enjoyment in it when it comes to it


+10000 re loving it, (I also love grograin) and thinking a fabric knot almost too perfect as to take the fun angst out of the purchase. I was tempted once by a Knot, in the equivalent of barenia leather, but I couldn’t think of a use for it. 
My concerns about BV pouch issues and whether I would use them are the reasons I purchased relatively inexpensive Etsy inspired ones.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @momasaurus ! This customer is really nice to deal with. He has a good eye for true vintage and is extremely polite. He never haggles. Selling something to him means letting it go to a new home where it will be cherished. He has been buying gifts for his wife from me for a while. Actually when I listed the older of the two bags I immediately thought of him and not much later he got in touch.


I love when you know the person a bag is going too.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> I saw @880 shared an awesome link. Here's one more I found, comparing Sesame and Gold
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/podium-master-thread.802218/page-506#post-33538877
> 
> Here’s a photo of my Etoupe Evelyne, more taupe than gold. The date code is 2012, I purchased in March 2013.
> View attachment 4979762


Love this!


----------



## FizzyWater

doni said:


> It is a beautiful bag, no doubt about it! Do consider it.
> Just think carefully of the use you will give it. Main thing is, it is difficult to take out to places. I saw somone in the Pouch thread had envisaged a kind of cloth pouch for the Pouch, which she uses to put it in when in bar or restaurant so that she can hang it on a chair or leave it laying somewhere. I get it, but to me when a bag is so much effort it starts to loose charm... As I said, I am a very much a clutch person, and very used to carry bags by hand, I carry shoulder bags as clutches etc and still could not figure this one out, at least with my current lifestyle.



A pouch for the Pouch  Much like the harness Hermes just released for the Birkin to be able to shoulder-carry it... 

Over the summer I bought a longer strap for my gray Le Pliage because the one that came with it was annoyingly short, and was reminded of this, from Bill Bryson's _A Walk in the Woods_, where he's gearing up to hike the Appalachian Trail:

When, after much solemn consideration, I settled on a backpack—a very expensive Gregory, top-of-the-range, no-point-in-stinting-here sort of thing—he said, “Now what kind of straps do you want with that?” 
“I beg your pardon?” ...
“Straps,” Dave explained. “You know, to tie on your sleeping bag and lash things down.” 
“It doesn’t come with straps?” I said in a new, level tone. 
“Oh, no.” He surveyed a wall of products and touched a finger to his nose. “You’ll need a raincover too, of course.” 
I blinked. “A raincover? Why?” 
“To keep out the rain.” 
“The backpack’s not rainproof?” 
He grimaced as if making an exceptionally delicate distinction. “Well, not a hundred percent. …” 
This was extraordinary to me. “Really? Did it not occur to the manufacturer that people might want to take their packs outdoors from time to time? Perhaps even go camping with them. How much is this pack anyway?” 
“Two hundred and fifty dollars.” 
“Two hundred and fifty dollars! Are you shi,” I paused and put on a new voice. “Are you saying, Dave, that I pay $250 for a pack and it doesn’t have straps and it isn’t waterproof?” 
He nodded. 
“Does it have a bottom in it?”


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @momasaurus ! This customer is really nice to deal with. He has a good eye for true vintage and is extremely polite. He never haggles. Selling something to him means letting it go to a new home where it will be cherished. He has been buying gifts for his wife from me for a while. Actually when I listed the older of the two bags I immediately thought of him and not much later he got in touch.


This is so nice! I love provenance and feeling the connection between owners. A lady once came to the door of a lake house we owned, had been a frequent guest of the previous owners when she was little, and hoped she could look around. Sure! And then later we became good friends with the people who bought it from us. 
It's so great that you feel good about where your pieces are going.


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> It is a beautiful bag, no doubt about it! Do consider it.
> Just think carefully of the use you will give it. Main thing is, it is difficult to take out to places. I saw somone in the Pouch thread had envisaged a kind of cloth pouch for the Pouch, which she uses to put it in when in bar or restaurant so that she can hang it on a chair or leave it laying somewhere. I get it, but to me when a bag is so much effort it starts to loose charm... As I said, I am a very much a clutch person, and very used to carry bags by hand, I carry shoulder bags as clutches etc and still could not figure this one out, at least with my current lifestyle.


Some of my issues with clutches. And there is always the “what do you do with it in the ladies room if you don’t have an assistant or personal security person to hold it for you?” Which, of course, I don’t...

Clutches look great with certain looks, but are not user friendly for everyday folks unless they have some kind of strap.


----------



## BowieFan1971

FizzyWater said:


> May I ask a few dumb questions about evening bags?  With, unfortunately, a lot of pre-question babbling?
> 
> I have, in theory, 8 evening bags, where "evening" is variously defined as "something that happens after dinner, whether it's a classical music event, costume party, (goth) club, or bar that does not serve Heineken".  This is a silly number for someone who isn't really into purses (I came here for the scarves and have been corrupted) but I like them all and they have the benefit of at least being small and easy to store.
> 
> But I like to believe that I will at some point be the person who will go to charity galas, and I could always up my opera game.  And I have nothing very formal.  Additionally, I read here ...somewhere... that for very formal events one should wear silk or other non-leather bags.  So I've been looking at BV Knots in satin, preferably with a chain, preferably grey in my attempt to move slowly away from black.
> 
> But... what would be other options?  For instance, after admiring @Sparkletastic 's Diorama  , I saw a Mini that seems... clutch sized:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-5386845 So gorgeous, but is patent ok for formal events?  Also patent, also a lovely silver cannage:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-4953260 How about this?  And finally, back to black but subtly sparkly and fabric so technically more formal?:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-3315366
> 
> I just want one bag (and one pair of shoes) that can live in my closet and be acceptable for a super formal event, so that should I have to go to one I can concentrate on the panic of finding a dress that is both fashionable and a muumuu.    Suggestions?


I have a muted silver pair of strappy 3” sandals that are comfortable for heels and a muted silver small wristlet for just that. Gold, rose gold or bronze would work too, depending on your coloring. They work with any color dress, are simple, unobtrusive and timeless, so if I have an event 5-20 years from now, I am covered. Not exciting, but good standbys.


----------



## jblended

FizzyWater said:


> Bill Bryson's


Haven't read anything by Bryson in donkey's years! Thanks for the reminder! 



momasaurus said:


> It's so great that you feel good about where your pieces are going.



Lovely story about the lakehouse.

After a rough morning, I may have bought a bag. 
Pre-loved and cost about £30 including taxes and shipping, so it's not a big purchase, but it will fit in well in my collection. Italian leather, really quirky, and very 'me'.
It's actually a large clutch that I'll have to convert to shoulder carry somehow, but I have ideas on that front. I'll share pictures when I get it, though it may be a while given the strict lockdowns at the sender's end and mine.



Spoiler: Personal, ramblings regarding job hunt and family



The rough morning that resulted in retail therapy started with an interviewer who basically told me I was great for the job but I would be dealing with clients and he wasn't sure I had the right 'look' for that portion of the job. I made a couple of jokes, pointed out that I was client-facing in my last job and it did not negatively impact my performance, and that we had the added advantage of masks these days. It didn't work. It's okay, someone else will hire me.

The other thing that was pointed out to me (outside of the forums, but applies here somewhat) is that by speaking of my mum frequently I am being insensitive to those who have either lost their parents or don't have a good relationship with them. Since I often mention my mum here, I thought I should apologize if I have caused anyone upset. Truly, that has never been my intention.

To give it some context: When I was given a short life expectancy, I had to make the very difficult decision of telling my mother that I did not want her to leave her job/life/friends to care for me. It took a lot from me to decide that we would live life just as we did before the bad news, and it took a lot from her to accept my stubborn decision.
Now that everything has been flipped on its head, and my health has improved and she has ended up living with me due to covid, I consider each day with her a true gift and I speak of it almost out of disbelief at how things have turned out.
However, it is truly important to me that I do not offend or hurt anyone through my selfishness. I'm truly sorry if I have and I'll be more careful around the subject matter from now on.  





BowieFan1971 said:


> And there is always the “what do you do with it in the ladies room if you don’t have an assistant or personal security person to hold it for you?” Which, of course, I don’t...


 I laughed harder than I should have as I pictured this scenario! You make a very good point!


----------



## Hazzelnut

jblended said:


> Haven't read anything by Bryson in donkey's years! Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely story about the lakehouse.
> 
> After a rough morning, I may have bought a bag.
> Pre-loved and cost about £30 including taxes and shipping, so it's not a big purchase, but it will fit in well in my collection. Italian leather, really quirky, and very 'me'.
> It's actually a large clutch that I'll have to convert to shoulder carry somehow, but I have ideas on that front. I'll share pictures when I get it, though it may be a while given the strict lockdowns at the sender's end and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The rough morning that resulted in retail therapy started with an interviewer who basically told me I was great for the job but I would be dealing with clients and he wasn't sure I had the right 'look' for that portion of the job. I made a couple of jokes, pointed out that I was client-facing in my last job and it did not negatively impact my performance, and that we had the added advantage of masks these days. It didn't work. It's okay, someone else will hire me.
> 
> The other thing that was pointed out to me (outside of the forums, but applies here somewhat) is that by speaking of my mum frequently I am being insensitive to those who have either lost their parents or don't have a good relationship with them. Since I often mention my mum here, I thought I should apologize if I have caused anyone upset. Truly, that has never been my intention.
> 
> To give it some context: When I was given a short life expectancy, I had to make the very difficult decision of telling my mother that I did not want her to leave her job/life/friends to care for me. It took a lot from me to decide that we would live life just as we did before the bad news, and it took a lot from her to accept my stubborn decision.
> Now that everything has been flipped on its head, and my health has improved and she has ended up living with me due to covid, I consider each day with her a true gift and I speak of it almost out of disbelief at how things have turned out.
> However, it is truly important to me that I do not offend or hurt anyone through my selfishness. I'm truly sorry if I have and I'll be more careful around the subject matter from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed harder than I should have as I pictured this scenario! You make a very good point!



Not meant as a criticism at all!! I hope you don’t mind me saying, but when using the spoiler feature to hide a sensitive subject, we should maybe include vague warning about what is hidden in the message? That way people can choose whether to read or not as they could accidentally upset themselves while thinking it’s ok. I know this has been super helpful for me on other occasions.

Edited to say: I really hope you don’t mind me saying this!


----------



## jblended

Hazzelnut said:


> Edited to say: I really hope you don’t mind me saying this!


Not at all! I often do, but could not think of a proper title! Let me add something now. 
Edit: done, but if you have a better suggestion for the spoiler I'll take it because I don't know how to categorize that post.


----------



## Hazzelnut

jblended said:


> Not at all! I often do, but could not think of a proper title! Let me add something now.



Thank you for being so understanding  

I’m also sorry about the job interview. I’m still so shocked at the *******y of some people. You’ll definitely find the right job soon!!


----------



## jblended

Hazzelnut said:


> I’m also sorry about the job interview. I’m still so shocked at the *******y of some people. You’ll definitely find the right job soon!!


It's okay; it really is! It's just part of the process. Sometimes it just helps to write it down and release it. That's why I posted it.
Thank you ever so much 

Edit to add, I should clarify that I'm not upset with the interviewer. I appreciate that he was honest about it and can understand his point of view. It just messed up my mood temporarily. The new bag made everything better!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Haven't read anything by Bryson in donkey's years! Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely story about the lakehouse.
> 
> After a rough morning, I may have bought a bag.
> Pre-loved and cost about £30 including taxes and shipping, so it's not a big purchase, but it will fit in well in my collection. Italian leather, really quirky, and very 'me'.
> It's actually a large clutch that I'll have to convert to shoulder carry somehow, but I have ideas on that front. I'll share pictures when I get it, though it may be a while given the strict lockdowns at the sender's end and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal, ramblings regarding job hunt and family
> 
> 
> 
> The rough morning that resulted in retail therapy started with an interviewer who basically told me I was great for the job but I would be dealing with clients and he wasn't sure I had the right 'look' for that portion of the job. I made a couple of jokes, pointed out that I was client-facing in my last job and it did not negatively impact my performance, and that we had the added advantage of masks these days. It didn't work. It's okay, someone else will hire me.
> 
> The other thing that was pointed out to me (outside of the forums, but applies here somewhat) is that by speaking of my mum frequently I am being insensitive to those who have either lost their parents or don't have a good relationship with them. Since I often mention my mum here, I thought I should apologize if I have caused anyone upset. Truly, that has never been my intention.
> 
> To give it some context: When I was given a short life expectancy, I had to make the very difficult decision of telling my mother that I did not want her to leave her job/life/friends to care for me. It took a lot from me to decide that we would live life just as we did before the bad news, and it took a lot from her to accept my stubborn decision.
> Now that everything has been flipped on its head, and my health has improved and she has ended up living with me due to covid, I consider each day with her a true gift and I speak of it almost out of disbelief at how things have turned out.
> However, it is truly important to me that I do not offend or hurt anyone through my selfishness. I'm truly sorry if I have and I'll be more careful around the subject matter from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed harder than I should have as I pictured this scenario! You make a very good point!


About your rant-
Um, wow. NO, you do not talk about your mom too much and you should not have to not talk about her because yours is alive and someone else’s is not or they don’t get along. That is ridiculous! If you looked at someone whose mom just died and said “My mom is still alive and yours isn’t” or looked at someone who has a horrible relationship with their mom and say “At least my mom is nice and I like her”, I would get it. But you don’t. And wouldn’t. And would apologize if you did accidentally. While I believe in showing courtesy and not being an insulting ass when you speak to someone, this “trigger police stuff” has gotten out of hand. Frankly, they need to grow up or get some therapy or just avoid people until they can get a handle on their emotions/issues if they are that bothered by you talking about being concerned about your mom. I guess I would be expected to not talk about mine because at least she is alive?!?! Um...no.
And regarding that interview? I know it hurts, but it is truly their loss. The right job working with the right people WILL come along. And the virtual work era is truly here...so it is coming sooner than we could have imagined. Along with your time.

You. Are. An. Amazing. Person. Period. Continue to be YOU!


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> While I believe in showing courtesy and not being an inspiring ass when you speak to someone, *this “trigger police stuff” has gotten out of hand.*


It has in my circle of friends. I feel like everything I say is wrong and I just come out of every conversation feeling really dumb or really sad. This was like when they commented that I was the one that shouldn't have survived covid but our other friends should have. It feels like I can't do anything right.
Having said that, this pandemic is grinding people down. They are frustrated, afraid, tired, lonely...so our communication isn't great and they get snippy with me. I can forgive it all, knowing that they are not feeling like themselves, just as I am not feeling like myself.
In the meantime, it can't hurt for me to be more gentle and mindful in how I relay my experiences and feelings. If there was ever a time to be aware of other people and how you might impact them, it is during a pandemic! Since I am often in my own bubble, it will be good for me to attempt to be more considerate.



BowieFan1971 said:


> And regarding that interview? I know it hurts, but it is truly their loss. The right job working with the right people WILL come along. And the virtual work era is truly here...so it is coming sooner than we could have imagined. Along with your time.


Now that it has happened a couple of times, I have learned that I'm definitely applying for the wrong types of jobs. I need to switch gears and start my career from scratch. I was saying to someone earlier that since moving laterally isn't likely to happen given my circumstances, I'm happy to literally start at the very bottom in an entirely new field. It's been on my mind for a long time and this is the push I needed to make it happen.
So, whilst it brought me down initially, I'm really grateful for the confirmation that I need to change up my direction.
And you're right- the virtual work era has already started; it's just that I have to get on board and find my footing in it. How fortuitous for me that the move to virtual work has become normal! I'm so lucky in so many ways!


BowieFan1971 said:


> You. Are. An. Amazing. Person. Period. Continue to be YOU!


  
*You're* the amazing one! Thank you for your kindness!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

doni said:


> Myself, if I go to a ball I think dressing up is part of the fun (okay, who am I kidding, it is all the fun and main point of it  ), so I like to be properly dressed.


Can I be you? You get to go once or twice to a black tie ball?! Wow. I haven't been to a formal event since a freezing, sleeting, endless (12-hr traveling on a tour bus and taking photos in front of landmarks around the city)wedding in st Petersburg back in 2011. And no one knew what I had on under my coat I was clutching under. Boo! Boring! But I'm moving to Atlanta and I have to believe there will be opportunities to wear  ball gown there. Surely. I hope. I have not had a reason to get my hair & makeup done since....2003. I'm ready.


----------



## jblended

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I have not had a reason to get my hair & makeup done since....2003. I'm ready.


Given how glamorous you look in your silk robes, I cannot imagine how amazing you'd look dolled up! 

St Petersburg sounds amazing. Please feel free to share photos!


----------



## FizzyWater

880 said:


> I would love to see the eight bags!
> fabric, like silk, satin, brocade in a clutch was historically for very formal occasions (read ball gown). By the same logic, all leather, including exotics and patent were considered day or informal. Forget a larger bag or a shoulder; those were also considered ‘day.’ The BV knot in fabric would qualify as super formal. many people used to wear Judith lieber, Alexander McQueen, etc etc. usually in some clutch form.   You could also go vintage or mixed media (i once had a satin and stingray combo in shades of gray): beaded, lucite, embellishedetc.e5c
> But, these days, the pleasure is in breaking rules, so I’d say buy only what you love and wear it with whatever seems appropriate. I think a diorama is a great idea! Many on TPF, now that the styles are mini, carry a pochette, kelly cut, kelly longue or Constance wallet or even a cosmetic case. The last time I wore a long dress, it was for a wedding in Florence in 2018 (bride stated her preference for long gown) and I didn’t wear an evening bag but a chocolate bar blue metallic leather chanel. Was it ‘correct?’ Eeeehhh. Who knows. It was fine and I got to wear a bag that I love that I don’t use much. I personally spend more on the bags I use most and I might browse Etsy or some such for a clutch I might not use as much. . .
> Re colors for an opera bag, pick your favorite. I like both gray and blue as black lternatives.



Pictures in the next post!  Thank you for being so helpful; it helps order the level of formality in my head. 



JenJBS said:


> I think patent leather is fine for an evening bag. I think gold/silver/rose gold metallic leathers would also be fine for an evening bag.



Thank you, that's reassuring! 



Jereni said:


> Fun bag hunt! I love the BV knot and would like one someday so I’m tempted to vote for that. I can’t get the rebelle site to load but I’m sure the Dior bags are lovely also. And I would say that patent is fine for evening wear, but in truth I’m not sure I would wear it to a gala, opera, or things of that nature.
> 
> Good luck with your search!



The BV really is a classic choice.  And yes, I should see it as a fun hunt.  I'm not going anywhere for the next few months, so I have time. 



doni said:


> I think nowadays almost anything goes for evening, although personally I just don’t like totes or hobos after dark, even if they are a croc mini Birkin. The most formal occasions would be black tie balls. I don’t attend many of these, a couple a year. As @880 says, it used to be that leather was a no go in such an event. But more and more you see all kind of things. People even wear short dresses to charity galas, whatever.
> 
> Myself, if I go to a ball I think dressing up is part of the fun (okay, who am I kidding, it is all the fun and main point of it  ), so I like to be properly dressed. However, I do wear a leather bag. Those classic satin bags are so ugly, really... So a few years ago I got a Chanel Gabrielle pouch. I love the mix of metals that make it easy to combine with jewelry, and that you can take out the chain and carry in the hand for a more formal look. The size and shape are perfectly appropriate but to be honest, it is a bit extravagant, specially with the chain, even if I kind of like that myself.
> 
> The Diorama clutches look very nice and metallics are always good for evening. But frankly, I think a BV knot is _the perfect_ purse that you cannot go wrong with for any event, no matter how formal, and there are beautiful ones in non-leather too. I love the ones in grosgrain. I am always thinking I should get one and probably should have done instead of the Gabrielle at the time. But it is one of those things that feels almost like an obligation, such an obvious and sensible purchase I find no enjoyment in it when it comes to it.



Your Gabrielle sounds like a striking choice - what color/materials did you pick for this?

I agree that the BV Knot is a great choice.  Maybe it's just that since I'm actively searching for one, I'm seeing listing after listing of identical pieces and they're all blurring together. 

And I'm with @SouthernPurseGal that I'm jealous that you get to go to so many balls!



BowieFan1971 said:


> I have a muted silver pair of strappy 3” sandals that are comfortable for heels and a muted silver small wristlet for just that. Gold, rose gold or bronze would work too, depending on your coloring. They work with any color dress, are simple, unobtrusive and timeless, so if I have an event 5-20 years from now, I am covered. Not exciting, but good standbys.



Wise.  That's where I'd like to be.


----------



## FizzyWater

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Can I be you? You get to go once or twice to a black tie ball?! Wow. I haven't been to a formal event since a freezing, sleeting, endless (12-hr traveling on a tour bus and taking photos in front of landmarks around the city)wedding in st Petersburg back in 2011. And no one knew what I had on under my coat I was clutching under. Boo! Boring! But I'm moving to Atlanta and I have to believe there will be opportunities to wear  ball gown there. Surely. I hope. I have not had a reason to get my hair & makeup done since....2003. I'm ready.



I feel you.  I haven't been anywhere fancier than the Berlin Philharmonic in years.  And come to think of it, that was years ago too.   But I aspire to greatness.  Or at least a great party.


----------



## FizzyWater

Ok, "evening" purses. 




I realized that all of these have a way to attach them to my body.  I'm still traumatized by forgetting my purses everywhere when I first started carrying them 35 years ago, and if I could staple them to me I would.  I would mostly wear them as clutches but have the optional strap along as a security blanket.

Left side - would wear to goth club: 

No-name patent top handle, optional patent crossbody strap.  Discreet, can dance without worrying about it.  Snap closure is annoyingly insecure but it has internal and external zip pockets.
Hobo candyapple red patent wristlet.  Less discreet, more likely to accidentally whack someone in the face while dancing.
Middle - would wear to fancier places:

Hermes unknown clutch in box, has a weird strap across the back.  Wear when going to the crazy expensive bar with BF's crazy rich friends.  If you know the model name and/or what the heck the strap is actually for, please say!
Lulu Guinness PVC clutch, optional silver chain shoulder strap.  Awesome hot pink lining.  Have never worn, keep in case of event where I have to prove I wear colors other than black.
Antique silk clutch in old, so-delicate silk, optional short silver chain.  This would actually be what I would wear now to something formal as completely discreet and luxurious, except I worry it's terribly dowdy.
Right side - would wear with costumes:

Rabbit fur muff, optional wrist strap.  It probably should live with my second-hand rabbit fur coats, but it has a zippered compartment so technically it's a purse.
Antique beaded wristlet.  I would also wear this to something formal, but don't know if it's acceptable.
Not pictured:  Longchamp WoC because I forgot it was in my list, because it is so boring.  Which is what I bought it to be - basic, functional... meh.  I dither about keeping it.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-foulonne-leather-wallet-on-a-chain/4975093 if you have a burning need to see it.

So, for classical concert-type events, I'd probably wear any of the middle three, depending on what, with whom, and where else we're going that evening.  For anything fancier, the two on the bottom right.  And frankly I'm realizing that for black tie events I'd probably just hand over large quantities of cash to a consultant and beg them to dress and accessorize me.

TL;DR:  Would the two bags on the bottom right be acceptable for elegant events?  At what level of elegant should I be shelling out for the BV Knot or something like it?


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> About your rant-
> Um, wow. NO, you do not talk about your mom too much and you should not have to not talk about her because yours is alive and someone else’s is not or they don’t get along. That is ridiculous! If you looked at someone whose mom just died and said “My mom is still alive and yours isn’t” or looked at someone who has a horrible relationship with their mom and say “At least my mom is nice and I like her”, I would get it. But you don’t. And wouldn’t. And would apologize if you did accidentally. While I believe in showing courtesy and not being an inspiring ass when you speak to someone, this “trigger police stuff” has gotten out of hand. Frankly, they need to grow up or get some therapy or just avoid people until they can get a handle on their emotions/issues if they are that bothered by you talking about being concerned about your mom. I guess I would be expected to not talk about mine because at least she is alive?!?! Um...no.
> And regarding that interview? I know it hurts, but it is truly their loss. The right job working with the right people WILL come along. And the virtual work era is truly here...so it is coming sooner than we could have imagined. Along with your time.
> 
> You. Are. An. Amazing. Person. Period. Continue to be YOU!



Agreed! 100% Agree! 

I lost Daddy several years ago. I actually enjoy hearing others talk about their dad's because it reminds me of the good memories with Daddy. Please keep talking about your mom j blended! 

You are an amazing person @jblended. And those 'friends' saying you should have been the one to die of Covid are far, far beyond out of line. That is a cruel thing to say; and imo anyone who would say that is *not* a friend. HUGS!  

Sorry the interview didn't go well. Probably best not to work for someone like that, or a company that allows such a thing. Best wishes as you continue your job hunt. 

Congratulations on your new bag! Excited to see pics when it arrives!

HUGS.


----------



## BowieFan1971

FizzyWater said:


> Ok, "evening" purses.
> 
> View attachment 4980618
> 
> 
> I realized that all of these have a way to attach them to my body.  I'm still traumatized by forgetting my purses everywhere when I first started carrying them 35 years ago, and if I could staple them to me I would.  I would mostly wear them as clutches but have the optional strap along as a security blanket.
> 
> Left side - would wear to goth club:
> 
> No-name patent top handle, optional patent crossbody strap.  Discreet, can dance without worrying about it.  Snap closure is annoyingly insecure but it has internal and external zip pockets.
> Hobo candyapple red patent wristlet.  Less discreet, more likely to accidentally whack someone in the face while dancing.
> Middle - would wear to fancier places:
> 
> Hermes unknown clutch in box, has a weird strap across the back.  Wear when going to the crazy expensive bar with BF's crazy rich friends.  If you know the model name and/or what the heck the strap is actually for, please say!
> Lulu Guinness PVC clutch, optional silver chain shoulder strap.  Awesome hot pink lining.  Have never worn, keep in case of event where I have to prove I wear colors other than black.
> Antique silk clutch in old, so-delicate silk, optional short silver chain.  This would actually be what I would wear now to something formal as completely discreet and luxurious, except I worry it's terribly dowdy.
> Right side - would wear with costumes:
> 
> Rabbit fur muff, optional wrist strap.  It probably should live with my second-hand rabbit fur coats, but it has a zippered compartment so technically it's a purse.
> Antique beaded wristlet.  I would also wear this to something formal, but don't know if it's acceptable.
> Not pictured:  Longchamp WoC because I forgot it was in my list, because it is so boring.  Which is what I bought it to be - basic, functional... meh.  I dither about keeping it.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-foulonne-leather-wallet-on-a-chain/4975093 if you have a burning need to see it.
> 
> So, for classical concert-type events, I'd probably wear any of the middle three, depending on what, with whom, and where else we're going that evening.  For anything fancier, the two on the bottom right.  And frankly I'm realizing that for black tie events I'd probably just hand over large quantities of cash to a consultant and beg them to dress and accessorize me.
> 
> TL;DR:  Would the two bags on the bottom right be acceptable for elegant events?  At what level of elegant should I be shelling out for the BV Knot or something like it?


I love the beaded with the tassel!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> It has in my circle of friends. I feel like everything I say is wrong and I just come out of every conversation feeling really dumb or really sad. This was like when they commented that I was the one that shouldn't have survived covid but our other friends should have. It feels like I can't do anything right.
> Having said that, this pandemic is grinding people down. They are frustrated, afraid, tired, lonely...so our communication isn't great and they get snippy with me. I can forgive it all, knowing that they are not feeling like themselves, just as I am not feeling like myself.
> In the meantime, it can't hurt for me to be more gentle and mindful in how I relay my experiences and feelings. If there was ever a time to be aware of other people and how you might impact them, it is during a pandemic! Since I am often in my own bubble, it will be good for me to attempt to be more considerate.
> 
> 
> Now that it has happened a couple of times, I have learned that I'm definitely applying for the wrong types of jobs. I need to switch gears and start my career from scratch. I was saying to someone earlier that since moving laterally isn't likely to happen given my circumstances, I'm happy to literally start at the very bottom in an entirely new field. It's been on my mind for a long time and this is the push I needed to make it happen.
> So, whilst it brought me down initially, I'm really grateful for the confirmation that I need to change up my direction.
> And you're right- the virtual work era has already started; it's just that I have to get on board and find my footing in it. How fortuitous for me that the move to virtual work has become normal! I'm so lucky in so many ways!
> 
> 
> *You're* the amazing one! Thank you for your kindness!


I think the ones who said you should have been the one to die need to heed their own advice and show some tact. That was absolutely awful! After I gave them a “WTF!?!” dressing down, they would not have to worry about anything I have to say because they would not be my friends anymore and would be out of contact with me for a good long time.
Wow...the nerve!


----------



## jayohwhy

FizzyWater said:


> TL;DR:  Would the two bags on the bottom right be acceptable for elegant events?  At what level of elegant should I be shelling out for the BV Knot or something like it?


Maybe it's the uncouth Californian in me, but I feel like the evening purses that you love the most from the ones you have would automatically be appropriate for all occasions. Other than my chanel mini that I end up using daily (which could pass for evening because of it's jeweled clasp, I only have one other evening clutch and while it's not designer, I love it because it's vintage stolen from my mom's closet a thousand years ago. I'm looking forward to the one day I am invited to the ball and have the option to dust off that baby!


JenJBS said:


> I lost Daddy several years ago. I actually enjoy hearing others talk about their dad's because it reminds me of the good memories with Daddy. Please keep talking about your mom j blended!
> @jblended. And those 'friends' saying you should have been the one to die of Covid are far, far beyond out of line. That is a cruel thing to say; and imo anyone who would say that is *not* a friend. HUGS!


@JenJBS and @jblended - I sometimes think about what it would be like when/if I get to the time where I have to say goodbye to a parent and I can't even fathom how hard it is. Thank you both for being open about it and I agree- keep talking! I think it's a beautiful way to keep the memories of our loved ones alive!


----------



## jblended

FizzyWater said:


> Hobo candyapple red patent wristlet. Less discreet, more likely to accidentally whack someone in the face while dancing.


Laughing so hard at this! The one-liners peppered throughout this thread are the highlight of my day! 
Sorry I can't answer your actual question. I'm never appropriately dressed to any event!  


JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new bag! Excited to see pics when it arrives!


Thanks! I can't wait to show it. It's so quirky! I want to show a proper pic because the seller's listing was really badly lit. Hopefully it'll be in my hands soon. 

And thank you for the rest of the post!  



BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the beaded with the tassel!


Agreed! It reminds me of flapper purses in the 1920s!



JenJBS said:


> That is a cruel thing to say; and imo anyone who would say that is *not* a friend. HUGS!





BowieFan1971 said:


> I think the ones who said you should have been the one to die need to heed their own advice and show some tact. That was absolutely awful! After I gave them a “WTF!?!” dressing down, they would not have to worry about anything I have to say because they would not be my friends anymore and *would be out of contact with me for a good long time.*
> Wow...the nerve!


Sorry, I'm totally derailing the thread! It's okay. We were all shocked by the news of those 2 guys passing away, given how fit they were. They were grieving and hurting and they spoke harshly...it's okay. I'm certain their intention wasn't to hurt me, they were trying to come to terms with the loss.
I am taking your advice (thank you) and distancing myself from the entire group so as not to distract me from the other things on my plate.


jayohwhy said:


> I think it's a beautiful way to keep the memories of our loved ones alive!


Thank you for this perspective. There are people who meant a lot to me whom I've lost and I only mention rarely and in passing (in general, not specifically on the threads) so as not to bring down anyone around me. I don't like reminding people of loved ones gone. Now I have an alternative perspective that sharing those memories is a good way to honour them. Thank you!


----------



## jayohwhy

Husband Brag Alert: 
I shared with my husband my recent yen to add a pink or red Chanel piece to my collection and he immediately started looking at the pre-loved sites to find a piece as a Valentine's Day gift for me. I've become so hard to shop for because I am being so selective about everything (which is a good thing). He showed me an item and I honestly told him that that piece was being marked up quite a bit, but since it's Chanel color, it makes sense since no two season's colors are identical. I ended up finding something on Fashionphile that fit the bill and qualified for the coupon as a little gift and sent him the link. 

So for valentine's day, I am getting a gift I would like (a little SLG I'll reveal when the time comes) and my husband gets a pass in having to pick out a gift for a wife that is incredibly picky!   

I think it means a lot to me when he is involved or gifts me the item. I love things with a good story.


----------



## Cookiefiend

doni said:


> I think nowadays almost anything goes for evening, although personally I just don’t like totes or hobos after dark, even if they are a croc mini Birkin. The most formal occasions would be black tie balls. I don’t attend many of these, a couple a year at most. As @880 says, it used to be that leather was a no go in such an event. But more and more you see all kind of things. People even wear short dresses to charity galas, whatever.
> 
> Myself, if I go to a ball I think dressing up is part of the fun (okay, who am I kidding, it is all the fun and main point of it  ), so I like to be properly dressed. However, I do wear a leather bag. Those classic satin bags are so ugly, really... So a few years ago I got a Chanel Gabrielle pouch. I love the mix of metals that make it easy to combine with jewelry, and that you can take out the chain and carry in the hand for a more formal look. The size and shape are perfectly appropriate but to be honest, it is a bit extravagant, specially with the chain, even if I kind of like that myself.
> 
> The Diorama clutches look very nice and metallics are always good for evening. But frankly, I think a BV knot is _the perfect_ purse that you cannot go wrong with for any event, no matter how formal, and there are beautiful ones in non-leather too. I love the ones in grosgrain. I am always thinking I should get one and probably should have done instead of the Gabrielle at the time. But it is one of those things that feels almost like an obligation, such an obvious and sensible purchase I find no enjoyment in it when it comes to it.


I'm with you - dressing up is the fun part! 
I have carried patent leather to formal events, I bought a darling silver mesh bag for an event only to find that it was too small for my phone (sad tuba sound). When we're allowed to have these events again, I am taking a cue from your post Doni, and what a friend of mine carried to an event 2 years ago (holy cow - it's really been 2 years!), a LOVELY dark blue velvet Gucci Dionysus.


FizzyWater said:


> A pouch for the Pouch  Much like the harness Hermes just released for the Birkin to be able to shoulder-carry it...
> 
> Over the summer I bought a longer strap for my gray Le Pliage because the one that came with it was annoyingly short, and was reminded of this, from Bill Bryson's _A Walk in the Woods_, where he's gearing up to hike the Appalachian Trail:
> 
> When, after much solemn consideration, I settled on a backpack—a very expensive Gregory, top-of-the-range, no-point-in-stinting-here sort of thing—he said, “Now what kind of straps do you want with that?”
> “I beg your pardon?” ...
> “Straps,” Dave explained. “You know, to tie on your sleeping bag and lash things down.”
> “It doesn’t come with straps?” I said in a new, level tone.
> “Oh, no.” He surveyed a wall of products and touched a finger to his nose. “You’ll need a raincover too, of course.”
> I blinked. “A raincover? Why?”
> “To keep out the rain.”
> “The backpack’s not rainproof?”
> He grimaced as if making an exceptionally delicate distinction. “Well, not a hundred percent. …”
> This was extraordinary to me. “Really? Did it not occur to the manufacturer that people might want to take their packs outdoors from time to time? Perhaps even go camping with them. How much is this pack anyway?”
> “Two hundred and fifty dollars.”
> “Two hundred and fifty dollars! Are you shi,” I paused and put on a new voice. “Are you saying, Dave, that I pay $250 for a pack and it doesn’t have straps and it isn’t waterproof?”
> He nodded.
> “Does it have a bottom in it?”


bwahahah - I love Bill Bryson's books!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Some of my issues with clutches. And there is always the “what do you do with it in the ladies room if you don’t have an assistant or personal security person to hold it for you?” Which, of course, I don’t...
> 
> Clutches look great with certain looks, but are not user friendly for everyday folks unless they have some kind of strap.


heeheehee!! 
Yes! 


jblended said:


> Haven't read anything by Bryson in donkey's years! Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely story about the lakehouse.
> 
> After a rough morning, I may have bought a bag.
> Pre-loved and cost about £30 including taxes and shipping, so it's not a big purchase, but it will fit in well in my collection. Italian leather, really quirky, and very 'me'.
> It's actually a large clutch that I'll have to convert to shoulder carry somehow, but I have ideas on that front. I'll share pictures when I get it, though it may be a while given the strict lockdowns at the sender's end and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal, ramblings regarding job hunt and family
> 
> 
> 
> The rough morning that resulted in retail therapy started with an interviewer who basically told me I was great for the job but I would be dealing with clients and he wasn't sure I had the right 'look' for that portion of the job. I made a couple of jokes, pointed out that I was client-facing in my last job and it did not negatively impact my performance, and that we had the added advantage of masks these days. It didn't work. It's okay, someone else will hire me.
> 
> The other thing that was pointed out to me (outside of the forums, but applies here somewhat) is that by speaking of my mum frequently I am being insensitive to those who have either lost their parents or don't have a good relationship with them. Since I often mention my mum here, I thought I should apologize if I have caused anyone upset. Truly, that has never been my intention.
> 
> To give it some context: When I was given a short life expectancy, I had to make the very difficult decision of telling my mother that I did not want her to leave her job/life/friends to care for me. It took a lot from me to decide that we would live life just as we did before the bad news, and it took a lot from her to accept my stubborn decision.
> Now that everything has been flipped on its head, and my health has improved and she has ended up living with me due to covid, I consider each day with her a true gift and I speak of it almost out of disbelief at how things have turned out.
> However, it is truly important to me that I do not offend or hurt anyone through my selfishness. I'm truly sorry if I have and I'll be more careful around the subject matter from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed harder than I should have as I pictured this scenario! You make a very good point!


Oh hon, I am sorry this happened to you! 
I must say though, that you handle so much with such grace - I want to be as kind as you are when I grow up.


----------



## JenJBS

jayohwhy said:


> Husband Brag Alert:
> I shared with my husband my recent yen to add a pink or red Chanel piece to my collection and he immediately started looking at the pre-loved sites to find a piece as a Valentine's Day gift for me. I've become so hard to shop for because I am being so selective about everything (which is a good thing). He showed me an item and I honestly told him that that piece was being marked up quite a bit, but since it's Chanel color, it makes sense since no two season's colors are identical. I ended up finding something on Fashionphile that fit the bill and qualified for the coupon as a little gift and sent him the link.
> 
> So for valentine's day, I am getting a gift I would like (a little SLG I'll reveal when the time comes) and my husband gets a pass in having to pick out a gift for a wife that is incredibly picky!
> 
> I think it means a lot to me when he is involved or gifts me the item. I love things with a good story.



Nice!   You definitely found a keeper! Excited for the pics!


----------



## doni

@jblended , I find I talk about my mother much more since I lost her a couple of years ago. I cannot phantom feeling offended because you talk about yours...



SouthernPurseGal said:


> Can I be you? You get to go once or twice to a black tie ball?! Wow. I haven't been to a formal event since a freezing, sleeting, endless (12-hr traveling on a tour bus and taking photos in front of landmarks around the city)wedding in st Petersburg back in 2011. And no one knew what I had on under my coat I was clutching under. Boo! Boring! But I'm moving to Atlanta and I have to believe there will be opportunities to wear  ball gown there. Surely. I hope. I have not had a reason to get my hair & makeup done since....2003. I'm ready.





FizzyWater said:


> Your Gabrielle sounds like a striking choice - what color/materials did you pick for this?
> 
> I agree that the BV Knot is a great choice.  Maybe it's just that since I'm actively searching for one, I'm seeing listing after listing of identical pieces and they're all blurring together.
> 
> And I'm with @SouthernPurseGal that I'm jealous that you get to go to so many balls!



Oh dear don‘t get the wrong impression... As I said it is a two in a year _at most, _and balls are not that uncommon in Germany. You have the lawyers ball, the doctors ball, the press ball... the Opera ball, the botanic gardens ball, the LGTB ball... Teenage kids take ball dancing lessons and then have their break in balls attended by friends and family so there is also that. We have Austrian friends who are always tempting us with visits to Vienna in ball season. Now, that is a city where you would get some mileage out of a BV knot...

This is the Gabrielle clutch that I have. I have used this bag much more than I thought I’d do. The zip is not in keeping with formal wear standards but I like that contrast. You can take out the chain and carry it like a little case Knot style.





Edited to add, @Cookiefiend yes, the Dyonisius is indeed a great choice for an evening bag! And in velvet...


----------



## Hazzelnut

JenJBS said:


> Agreed! 100% Agree!
> 
> I lost Daddy several years ago. I actually enjoy hearing others talk about their dad's because it reminds me of the good memories with Daddy. Please keep talking about your mom j blended!
> 
> You are an amazing person @jblended. And those 'friends' saying you should have been the one to die of Covid are far, far beyond out of line. That is a cruel thing to say; and imo anyone who would say that is *not* a friend. HUGS!
> 
> Sorry the interview didn't go well. Probably best not to work for someone like that, or a company that allows such a thing. Best wishes as you continue your job hunt.
> 
> Congratulations on your new bag! Excited to see pics when it arrives!
> 
> HUGS.



+1

My Nana was the biggest influence on my life and who I am today (especially my love of handbags, woman loved a handbag). I talk about her constantly to everyone around me. I also love hearing people talk about their loved ones (passed and alive). Please do share stories


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Some of my issues with clutches. And there is always the “what do you do with it in the ladies room if you don’t have an assistant or personal security person to hold it for you?” Which, of course, I don’t...
> 
> Clutches look great with certain looks, but are not user friendly for everyday folks unless they have some kind of strap.



This made me realize exactly why I like my MG Cloud clutch for work. It sits in the car passenger seat, or on my desk. No need to worry about where to put it in the ladies room or while eating - it just sits on my desk looking pretty while I do what I need to.


----------



## doni

880 said:


> +10000 re loving it, (I also love grograin) and thinking a fabric knot almost too perfect as to take the fun angst out of the purchase. I was tempted once by a Knot, in the equivalent of barenia leather, but I couldn’t think of a use for it.
> My concerns about BV pouch issues and whether I would use them are the reasons I purchased relatively inexpensive Etsy inspired ones.


Is this a sickness? Preferring it when something is at least slightly wrong? Being bored with things being fit for purpose and just right? What’s wrong with us?


----------



## BowieFan1971

jayohwhy said:


> Husband Brag Alert:
> I shared with my husband my recent yen to add a pink or red Chanel piece to my collection and he immediately started looking at the pre-loved sites to find a piece as a Valentine's Day gift for me. I've become so hard to shop for because I am being so selective about everything (which is a good thing). He showed me an item and I honestly told him that that piece was being marked up quite a bit, but since it's Chanel color, it makes sense since no two season's colors are identical. I ended up finding something on Fashionphile that fit the bill and qualified for the coupon as a little gift and sent him the link.
> 
> So for valentine's day, I am getting a gift I would like (a little SLG I'll reveal when the time comes) and my husband gets a pass in having to pick out a gift for a wife that is incredibly picky!
> 
> I think it means a lot to me when he is involved or gifts me the item. I love things with a good story.


You trained him well!   Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Well, it means I went over budget by $75, but new mirror from Kirkland’s and sconces from Goodwill. But...it is just right and it is DONE!!!! Excuse the DH’s back stretcher exercise ball...


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, it means I went over budget by $75, but new mirror from Kirkland’s and sconces from Goodwill. But...it is just right and it is DONE!!!! Excuse the DH’s back stretcher exercise ball...
> View attachment 4980702
> View attachment 4980705


It's perfect!


----------



## More bags

@FizzyWater so cool and elegant to bring up the evening bag options. I love your point about having *the benefit of at least being small and easy to store.* I love the look of BV Knots, as well. Like @doni and @880 I know it's the perfect clutch option and I haven't bought one. I don't have the lifestyle to support the cost of that item.
I agree with @880 on these points, *But, these days, the pleasure is in breaking rules, so I’d say buy only what you love and wear it with whatever seems appropriate *and *I personally spend more on the bags I use most*
If I am going to spend more on a bag, I want to use it as much as possible and enjoy it often. For my lifestyle that means a day bag.
l love the nod to metallics from @JenJBS and @BowieFan1971.
I have also worn a Gucci black patent with gold tone buckle clutch for a charity fundraiser like @Cookiefiend.
Great options you've shown @FizzyWater, there's a great variety for the different events you mentioned. I love the red wristlet, the smooth box leather of your Hermes clutch and the beaded wristlet!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Haven't read anything by Bryson in donkey's years! Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely story about the lakehouse.
> 
> After a rough morning, I may have bought a bag.
> Pre-loved and cost about £30 including taxes and shipping, so it's not a big purchase, but it will fit in well in my collection. Italian leather, really quirky, and very 'me'.
> It's actually a large clutch that I'll have to convert to shoulder carry somehow, but I have ideas on that front. I'll share pictures when I get it, though it may be a while given the strict lockdowns at the sender's end and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal, ramblings regarding job hunt and family
> 
> 
> 
> The rough morning that resulted in retail therapy started with an interviewer who basically told me I was great for the job but I would be dealing with clients and he wasn't sure I had the right 'look' for that portion of the job. I made a couple of jokes, pointed out that I was client-facing in my last job and it did not negatively impact my performance, and that we had the added advantage of masks these days. It didn't work. It's okay, someone else will hire me.
> 
> The other thing that was pointed out to me (outside of the forums, but applies here somewhat) is that by speaking of my mum frequently I am being insensitive to those who have either lost their parents or don't have a good relationship with them. Since I often mention my mum here, I thought I should apologize if I have caused anyone upset. Truly, that has never been my intention.
> 
> To give it some context: When I was given a short life expectancy, I had to make the very difficult decision of telling my mother that I did not want her to leave her job/life/friends to care for me. It took a lot from me to decide that we would live life just as we did before the bad news, and it took a lot from her to accept my stubborn decision.
> Now that everything has been flipped on its head, and my health has improved and she has ended up living with me due to covid, I consider each day with her a true gift and I speak of it almost out of disbelief at how things have turned out.
> However, it is truly important to me that I do not offend or hurt anyone through my selfishness. I'm truly sorry if I have and I'll be more careful around the subject matter from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed harder than I should have as I pictured this scenario! You make a very good point!


I for one am not bothered by you speaking of your mom. I lost my own mom several years ago to cancer. Hearing of the relationship you have with your mom makes me happy. It brings up happy memories of my mom, and also makes me think of my children and my relationship with them.

ETA: I just got an email from Coach entitled "Valentine's Gifts for your parents." Should I stop buying Coach because they are so insensitive to send me something like this when I don't have any parents? Of course not!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, it means I went over budget by $75, but new mirror from Kirkland’s and sconces from Goodwill. But...it is just right and it is DONE!!!! Excuse the DH’s back stretcher exercise ball...
> View attachment 4980702
> View attachment 4980705



Beautiful! I especially love that beautiful wooden floor!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Is it this picture you were looking for?
> View attachment 4980272


Gorgeous Lady Dior picture.



dcooney4 said:


> Love this!


Thank you dc. 



FizzyWater said:


> A pouch for the Pouch Much like the harness Hermes just released for the Birkin to be able to shoulder-carry it...
> Over the summer I bought a longer strap for my gray Le Pliage because the one that came with it was annoyingly short, and was reminded of this, from Bill Bryson's _A Walk in the Woods_, where he's gearing up to hike the Appalachian Trail:
> When, after much solemn consideration, I settled on a backpack—a very expensive Gregory, top-of-the-range, no-point-in-stinting-here sort of thing—he said, “Now what kind of straps do you want with that?”
> 
> “I beg your pardon?” ...
> “Straps,” Dave explained. “You know, to tie on your sleeping bag and lash things down.”
> “It doesn’t come with straps?” I said in a new, level tone.
> “Oh, no.” He surveyed a wall of products and touched a finger to his nose. “You’ll need a raincover too, of course.”
> I blinked. “A raincover? Why?”
> “To keep out the rain.”
> “The backpack’s not rainproof?”
> He grimaced as if making an exceptionally delicate distinction. “Well, not a hundred percent. …”
> This was extraordinary to me. “Really? Did it not occur to the manufacturer that people might want to take their packs outdoors from time to time? Perhaps even go camping with them. How much is this pack anyway?”
> “Two hundred and fifty dollars.”
> “Two hundred and fifty dollars! Are you shi,” I paused and put on a new voice. “Are you saying, Dave, that I pay $250 for a pack and it doesn’t have straps and it isn’t waterproof?”
> He nodded.
> “Does it have a bottom in it?”






momasaurus said:


> This is so nice! I love provenance and feeling the connection between owners. A lady once came to the door of a lake house we owned, had been a frequent guest of the previous owners when she was little, and hoped she could look around. Sure! And then later we became good friends with the people who bought it from us.
> It's so great that you feel good about where your pieces are going.


Beautiful story momasaurus.



Cookiefiend said:


> I'm with you - dressing up is the fun part!
> 
> I have carried patent leather to formal events, I bought a darling silver mesh bag for an event only to find that it was too small for my phone (sad tuba sound). When we're allowed to have these events again, I am taking a cue from your post Doni, and what a friend of mine carried to an event 2 years ago (holy cow - it's really been 2 years!), a* LOVELY dark blue velvet Gucci Dionysus*.
> 
> bwahahah - I love Bill Bryson's books!
> 
> heeheehee!!
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Oh hon, I am sorry this happened to you!
> 
> I must say though, that you handle so much with such grace - I want to be as kind as you are when I grow up.


  a *LOVELY dark blue velvet Gucci Dionysus*.


----------



## FizzyWater

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the beaded with the tassel!



Thank you!  It will - barely - hold my phone, card case, and spare key.  I dare not upgrade my phone!  Bonus picture, to see the silver roses:





jayohwhy said:


> Maybe it's the uncouth Californian in me, but I feel like the evening purses that you love the most from the ones you have would automatically be appropriate for all occasions. Other than my chanel mini that I end up using daily (which could pass for evening because of it's jeweled clasp, I only have one other evening clutch and while it's not designer, I love it because it's vintage stolen from my mom's closet a thousand years ago. I'm looking forward to the one day I am invited to the ball and have the option to dust off that baby!



Thank you from an uncouth-er Washingtonian!  I hate to admit it on this forum, but 99% of the time I'm looking at someone elegantly dressed, I'm concentrating on *the dress*, then jewelry, then "yup, holding something small and probably sparkly"  But I worry that for people who do concentrate on the purse, my vintage pieces would be off-key.

I'd love to see your vintage clutch!




doni said:


> Oh dear don‘t get the wrong impression... As I said it is a two in a year _at most, _and balls are not that uncommon in Germany. You have the lawyers ball, the doctors ball, the press ball... the Opera ball, the botanic gardens ball, the LGTB ball... Teenage kids take ball dancing lessons and then have their break in balls attended by friends and family so there is also that. We have Austrian friends who are always tempting us with visits to Vienna in ball season. Now, that is a city where you would get some mileage out of a BV knot...
> 
> This is the Gabrielle clutch that I have. I have used this bag much more than I thought I’d do. The zip is not in keeping with formal wear standards but I like that contrast. You can take out the chain and carry it like a little case Knot style.
> 
> View attachment 4980680
> View attachment 4980681
> 
> 
> Edited to add, @Cookiefiend yes, the Dyonisius is indeed a great choice for an evening bag! And in velvet...



...but I live in Germany, too...  I have dragged the BF in to explain how I have missed this and he says he will take me to the next formal Tanz in den Mai, vaccination progress permitting, but he warns me that he "dances like a bear and swims like a stone" 

The Gabrielle clutch is great as an evening bag - the perfect size and a bit of shine.  It must be a pleasure to carry!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Yesterday, I realized that the house next door under construction is going to steal my view of the sky from the window over the bed. We’ve lived here for 17 years and I have looked out that window several times, just a glance up to see the branches of the tree (bare like now, or green with leaves) and the sky. This was so disappointing, I spent the rest of the morning moping about and eating lots of things I shouldn’t... The cookies were delicious though.

I had to distract myself and the GBP wasn’t what I wanted to do. I looked at purses - mostly Dior Lady Bags - but didn’t buy anything. I had a couple of purchases arrive (earrings), I brushed Coco (she was not particularly appreciative), and then had an idea.
Some of you may remember when I replaced all the dust bags for my purses, so that it would be a little more neutral in appearance. They’re still that way, but I’ve always been bothered by my shoe boxes. I don’t have a place to get a hanging thing for shoes and not much space under my clothes because I’m tall and my clothes are longer. 
So - project!

I looked at different storage doo-dads - crazy expensive or I didn’t think they would fit in the space or that my shoes would fit in the containers. I need to have the same number of shoes contained in the same space... though I did pull about 10 pairs of shoes out for donating or selling - I am ditching the super high heeled shoes finally. What has bothered me the most is that the boxes are so many different colors, everything is different. I came up with an easy solution - white paper. I covered the front of every box with white paper, and labeled each one.

I know it’s not an Instagram worthy effort, but I am much happier with this look!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Some of my issues with clutches. And there is always the “what do you do with it in the ladies room if you don’t have an assistant or personal security person to hold it for you?” Which, of course, I don’t...
> 
> Clutches look great with certain looks, but are not user friendly for everyday folks unless they have some kind of strap.


I have to share my entirely inappropriate mental image of a beautiful lady in floor length gown with her clutch wedged between her knees as she penguin walks from the sink to where she dries her hands. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, it means I went over budget by $75, but new mirror from Kirkland’s and sconces from Goodwill. But...it is just right and it is DONE!!!! Excuse the DH’s back stretcher exercise ball...
> View attachment 4980702
> View attachment 4980705


So beautiful, warm and inviting - a cosy nest.


jayohwhy said:


> Husband Brag Alert:
> I shared with my husband my recent yen to add a pink or red Chanel piece to my collection and he immediately started looking at the pre-loved sites to find a piece as a Valentine's Day gift for me. I've become so hard to shop for because I am being so selective about everything (which is a good thing). He showed me an item and I honestly told him that that piece was being marked up quite a bit, but since it's Chanel color, it makes sense since no two season's colors are identical. I ended up finding something on Fashionphile that fit the bill and qualified for the coupon as a little gift and sent him the link.
> 
> So for valentine's day, I am getting a gift I would like (a little SLG I'll reveal when the time comes) and my husband gets a pass in having to pick out a gift for a wife that is incredibly picky!
> 
> I think it means a lot to me when he is involved or gifts me the item. I love things with a good story.


Yay DH, he's a keeper. 


FizzyWater said:


> he warns me that he "dances like a bear and swims like a stone"


 
and gorgeous silver roses detail on your beaded clutch


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Yesterday, I realized that the house next door under construction is going to steal my view of the sky from the window over the bed. We’ve lived here for 17 years and I have looked out that window several times, just a glance up to see the branches of the tree (bare like now, or green with leaves) and the sky. This was so disappointing, I spent the rest of the morning moping about and eating lots of things I shouldn’t... The cookies were delicious though.
> I had to distract myself and the GBP wasn’t what I wanted to do. I looked at purses - mostly Dior Lady Bags - but didn’t buy anything. I had a couple of purchases arrive (earrings), I brushed Coco (she was not particularly appreciative), and then had an idea.
> some of you may remember when I replaced all the dust bags for my purses, so that it would be a little more neutral in appearance. They’re still that way, but I’ve always been bothered by my shoe boxes.
> I don’t have a place to get a hanging thing for shoes and not much space under my clothes because I’m tall and my clothes are longer. So - project!
> I looked at different storage doo-dads - crazy expensive or I didn’t think they would fit in the space or that my shoes would fit in the containers. I need to have the same number of shoes contained in the same space... though I did pull about 10 pairs of shoes out for donating or selling - I am ditching the super high heeled shoes finally.
> What has bothered me the most is that the boxes are so many different colors, everything is different. I came up with an easy solution - white paper. I covered the front of every box with white paper, and labeled each one.
> I know it’s not an Instagram worthy effort, but I am much happier with this look!
> View attachment 4980724


I am sorry you're losing your view. Having the ability to look out a window and connect with nature is a simple stress relieving activity. I love the uniformity of the white paper on the front of you shoe boxes. Also, matching hangers, just brings me such joy.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful! I especially love that beautiful wooden floor!


Thanks! It’s the engineered click into place flooring I was talking about. Can be used in wet areas too, like bathrooms and mud rooms.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> I am sorry you're losing your view. Having the ability to look out a window and connect with nature is a simple stress relieving activity. I love the uniformity of the white paper on the front of you shoe boxes. Also, matching hangers, just brings me such joy.


It truly is - I didn't realize how often I looked up and out that window. The tree will still be there, but the sky will be gone from that view. 
Thank you for your kind words - if I get super ambitious I may cover the box lids too!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## doni

FizzyWater said:


> ...but I live in Germany, too... I have dragged the BF in to explain how I have missed this and he says he will take me to the next formal Tanz in den Mai, vaccination progress permitting, but he warns me that he "dances like a bear and swims like a stone"



Sounds familiar... But as we have established, dressing up is the whole point of going to the Tanz, so it does not matter one bit  



Cookiefiend said:


> So - project!
> 
> I looked at different storage doo-dads - crazy expensive or I didn’t think they would fit in the space or that my shoes would fit in the containers. I need to have the same number of shoes contained in the same space... though I did pull about 10 pairs of shoes out for donating or selling - I am ditching the super high heeled shoes finally. What has bothered me the most is that the boxes are so many different colors, everything is different. I came up with an easy solution - white paper. I covered the front of every box with white paper, and labeled each one.
> 
> I know it’s not an Instagram worthy effort, but I am much happier with this look!
> View attachment 4980724



Love your white box solution


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Yesterday, I realized that the house next door under construction is going to steal my view of the sky from the window over the bed. We’ve lived here for 17 years and I have looked out that window several times, just a glance up to see the branches of the tree (bare like now, or green with leaves) and the sky. This was so disappointing, I spent the rest of the morning moping about and eating lots of things I shouldn’t... The cookies were delicious though.
> 
> I had to distract myself and the GBP wasn’t what I wanted to do. I looked at purses - mostly Dior Lady Bags - but didn’t buy anything. I had a couple of purchases arrive (earrings), I brushed Coco (she was not particularly appreciative), and then had an idea.
> Some of you may remember when I replaced all the dust bags for my purses, so that it would be a little more neutral in appearance. They’re still that way, but I’ve always been bothered by my shoe boxes. I don’t have a place to get a hanging thing for shoes and not much space under my clothes because I’m tall and my clothes are longer.
> So - project!
> 
> I looked at different storage doo-dads - crazy expensive or I didn’t think they would fit in the space or that my shoes would fit in the containers. I need to have the same number of shoes contained in the same space... though I did pull about 10 pairs of shoes out for donating or selling - I am ditching the super high heeled shoes finally. What has bothered me the most is that the boxes are so many different colors, everything is different. I came up with an easy solution - white paper. I covered the front of every box with white paper, and labeled each one.
> 
> I know it’s not an Instagram worthy effort, but I am much happier with this look!
> View attachment 4980724


Sorry you will lose your view...I know how much I love mine! But that closet! An OCD dream!!!!!


----------



## FizzyWater

More bags said:


> @FizzyWater so cool and elegant to bring up the evening bag options. I love your point about having *the benefit of at least being small and easy to store.* I love the look of BV Knots, as well. Like @doni and @880 I know it's the perfect clutch option and I haven't bought one. I don't have the lifestyle to support the cost of that item.
> I agree with @880 on these points, *But, these days, the pleasure is in breaking rules, so I’d say buy only what you love and wear it with whatever seems appropriate *and *I personally spend more on the bags I use most*
> If I am going to spend more on a bag, I want to use it as much as possible and enjoy it often. For my lifestyle that means a day bag.
> l love the nod to metallics from @JenJBS and @BowieFan1971.
> I have also worn a Gucci black patent with gold tone buckle clutch for a charity fundraiser like @Cookiefiend.
> Great options you've shown @FizzyWater, there's a great variety for the different events you mentioned. I love the red wristlet, the smooth box leather of your Hermes clutch and the beaded wristlet!



There's a lot here to chew on, thank you.  I think with the blessing of you and others in this thread, I will be content with my options for now.  If the perfect bag comes by, and it works with my budget, then maybe in the future.  There will always be beautiful new bags.  Hey, shopping my closet!



More bags said:


> I have to share my entirely inappropriate mental image of a beautiful lady in floor length gown with her clutch wedged between her knees as she penguin walks from the sink to where she dries her hands.



I... have seen this.  I was also there when the Seattle Opera director came out to talk about the new opera hall, and mentioned that it would double the size and capacity for the women's rooms, and got a standing ovation. 



More bags said:


> and gorgeous silver roses detail on your beaded clutch



Thank you!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> After a rough morning, I may have bought a bag.
> Pre-loved and cost about £30 including taxes and shipping, so it's not a big purchase, but it will fit in well in my collection. Italian leather, really quirky, and very 'me'.
> It's actually a large clutch that I'll have to convert to shoulder carry somehow, but I have ideas on that front. I'll share pictures when I get it, though it may be a while given the strict lockdowns at the sender's end and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal, ramblings regarding job hunt and family
> 
> 
> 
> The rough morning that resulted in retail therapy started with an interviewer who basically told me I was great for the job but I would be dealing with clients and he wasn't sure I had the right 'look' for that portion of the job. I made a couple of jokes, pointed out that I was client-facing in my last job and it did not negatively impact my performance, and that we had the added advantage of masks these days. It didn't work. It's okay, someone else will hire me.
> 
> The other thing that was pointed out to me (outside of the forums, but applies here somewhat) is that by speaking of my mum frequently I am being insensitive to those who have either lost their parents or don't have a good relationship with them. Since I often mention my mum here, I thought I should apologize if I have caused anyone upset. Truly, that has never been my intention.
> 
> To give it some context: When I was given a short life expectancy, I had to make the very difficult decision of telling my mother that I did not want her to leave her job/life/friends to care for me. It took a lot from me to decide that we would live life just as we did before the bad news, and it took a lot from her to accept my stubborn decision.
> Now that everything has been flipped on its head, and my health has improved and she has ended up living with me due to covid, I consider each day with her a true gift and I speak of it almost out of disbelief at how things have turned out.
> However, it is truly important to me that I do not offend or hurt anyone through my selfishness. I'm truly sorry if I have and I'll be more careful around the subject matter from now on.


Congratulations on your "very me" purchase.

Re: the interview - I am disappointed the interviewer reacted so unprofessionally and didn't appreciate your past performance and positive attitude. It takes a lot to be good at working with clients, not everyone can do it well. My hope is that something even better comes along for you.
ETA (edited to add): kudos on getting interviews. I believe that when you are getting an interview you are qualified on paper to do the job. The interview assesses "fit," does the interviewer believe you will fit in with the team and it is time for you to assess do I want to work here. This particular interviewer failed in representing their company in the best light and portraying it as a great place to work.
Re: the mom comments, you've already been given some great supportive feedback from the posters on this thread. We have a tremendous group of pocket friends here. Feel free to speak about your mom, she's an important part of your life, don't feel the need to censor yourself here. You've had a tumultuous journey over the past year. You show grace, respect and thoughtfulness in every interaction I have had with you. Please put your shoulders back, hold your head high and be proud of who you are and how you carry yourself.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> I have to share my entirely inappropriate mental image of a beautiful lady in floor length gown with her clutch wedged between her knees as she penguin walks from the sink to where she dries her hands.
> 
> So beautiful, warm and inviting - a cosy nest.
> 
> Yay DH, he's a keeper.
> 
> 
> and gorgeous silver roses detail on your beaded clutch


hahahaha!!! 
that was my thought too! 


doni said:


> Sounds familiar... But as we have established, dressing up is the whole point of going to the Tanz, so it does not matter one bit
> Love your white box solution


Thank you! I know it's not perfect but it is an improvement!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Sorry you will lose your view...I know how much I love mine! But that closet! An OCD dream!!!!!


hahaha! 
I will admit to having a few OCD tendencies...


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> It has in my circle of friends. I feel like everything I say is wrong and I just come out of every conversation feeling really dumb or really sad. This was like when they commented that I was the one that shouldn't have survived covid but our other friends should have. It feels like I can't do anything right.


You’re plenty sweet, thoughtful, gentle with your friends and wonderfully considerate. It’s not you, it’s them. 

I like hearing about how other people deal with their family and friends and life experiences. If someone doesn’t like it, they can always skip the post. JMO

@Cookiefiend, I’m sorry about the obstructed window view! 

@BowieFan1971, love the newly refurbished living room! Fingers crossed re the picotin! It’s a slippery slope! 

@FizzyWater, love the bags, the commentary and the tasseled one at the end.

@More bags, the visual of the opera lady with a BV pouch clamped between her legs. . . .


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> hahaha!
> I will admit to having a few OCD tendencies...


Uh, OCD right here...


----------



## BowieFan1971

Well, I am serious about a Pico! Still waiting to get confirmation if I got the one I was talking about after some negotiation. It should be $1400 plus tax. I listed 6 bags to make room/pay for it- LV Alma PM in DE, LV Speedy 25 in Toledo Blue Epi, LV Houston in lime Vernis, Mansur Gavriel mini bucket bag in Bordeaux, R Minkoff quilted chain strap crossbody in Scarlet, and an Onna Ehrlich tote in orange. I priced them right...hope they sell quickly! Never warmed to the MG...pretty but too stiff. The Minkoff was too small and the color was not rich enough of a red. The Alma was purchased at a great price in the place of the Saleya I wanted but thought I could not afford before I got one at a fantastic price...have wavered on selling this one for months. The Houston and Speedy? I would keep them but don’t need them. The OE is one orange bag to make room for an orange Pico. Don’t need 2 orange bags. Now to see if the seller honors her verbal offer and accepts my official one. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

jblended said:


> Given how glamorous you look in your silk robes, I cannot imagine how amazing you'd look dolled up!
> 
> St Petersburg sounds amazing. Please feel free to share photos!


Oh my God you are too sweet. I never feel glamorous. I don't think I enjoyed st Petersburg but it was the first year in love with my husband and the hotel sex was fantastic so I remember being happy despite the cold weather that weekend. 





FizzyWater said:


> I feel you.  I haven't been anywhere fancier than the Berlin Philharmonic in years.  And come to think of it, that was years ago too.   But I aspire to greatness.  Or at least a great party.


Me too!!!!!! I love planning parties. My husband is always renting tuxes for events at work and I'm never allowed to come although I beg and totally want to dress up.
It's very Lucy & Ricky Ricardo.
I've been hanging on to one ball gown I bought in college in 2001 but.... 20 years later and I am still waiting.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

And no houses for sale that are even possibilities and I'm really over being my mom's houseguest and want to be with my husband but he is recovering from covid.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Who was responsible for my desmond and Dempsey addiction? Fourth order placed. I love how it arrives in 3 days.  I have now the tiger print jammies in cream and navy and white boyfriend shirt and nowI bought the pink one.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Yesterday, I realized that the house next door under construction is going to steal my view of the sky from the window over the bed. We’ve lived here for 17 years and I have looked out that window several times, just a glance up to see the branches of the tree (bare like now, or green with leaves) and the sky. This was so disappointing, I spent the rest of the morning moping about and eating lots of things I shouldn’t... The cookies were delicious though.
> 
> I had to distract myself and the GBP wasn’t what I wanted to do. I looked at purses - mostly Dior Lady Bags - but didn’t buy anything. I had a couple of purchases arrive (earrings), I brushed Coco (she was not particularly appreciative), and then had an idea.
> Some of you may remember when I replaced all the dust bags for my purses, so that it would be a little more neutral in appearance. They’re still that way, but I’ve always been bothered by my shoe boxes. I don’t have a place to get a hanging thing for shoes and not much space under my clothes because I’m tall and my clothes are longer.
> So - project!
> 
> I looked at different storage doo-dads - crazy expensive or I didn’t think they would fit in the space or that my shoes would fit in the containers. I need to have the same number of shoes contained in the same space... though I did pull about 10 pairs of shoes out for donating or selling - I am ditching the super high heeled shoes finally. What has bothered me the most is that the boxes are so many different colors, everything is different. I came up with an easy solution - white paper. I covered the front of every box with white paper, and labeled each one.
> 
> I know it’s not an Instagram worthy effort, but I am much happier with this look!
> View attachment 4980724


Great solution. Looks clean and organized! I am sooooo sorry to read about the neighbors’ construction, though. UGH


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I am serious about a Pico! Still waiting to get confirmation if I got the one I was talking about after some negotiation. It should be $1400 plus tax. I listed 6 bags to make room/pay for it- LV Alma PM in DE, LV Speedy 25 in Toledo Blue Epi, LV Houston in lime Vernis, Mansur Gavriel mini bucket bag in Bordeaux, R Minkoff quilted chain strap crossbody in Scarlet, and an Onna Ehrlich tote in orange. I priced them right...hope they sell quickly! Never warmed to the MG...pretty but too stiff. The Minkoff was too small and the color was not rich enough of a red. The Alma was purchased at a great price in the place of the Saleya I wanted but thought I could not afford before I got one at a fantastic price...have wavered on selling this one for months. The Houston and Speedy? I would keep them but don’t need them. The OE is one orange bag to make room for an orange Pico. Don’t need 2 orange bags. Now to see if the seller honors her verbal offer and accepts my official one. Fingers crossed!


Excited for you!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I also bought some Tamara Mellon thigh highs. So hard to find chic, flat boots and my feet are so much happier with flat.
Too young for a 41 year old?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Uh, OCD right here...


 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I am serious about a Pico! Still waiting to get confirmation if I got the one I was talking about after some negotiation. It should be $1400 plus tax. I listed 6 bags to make room/pay for it- LV Alma PM in DE, LV Speedy 25 in Toledo Blue Epi, LV Houston in lime Vernis, Mansur Gavriel mini bucket bag in Bordeaux, R Minkoff quilted chain strap crossbody in Scarlet, and an Onna Ehrlich tote in orange. I priced them right...hope they sell quickly! Never warmed to the MG...pretty but too stiff. The Minkoff was too small and the color was not rich enough of a red. The Alma was purchased at a great price in the place of the Saleya I wanted but thought I could not afford before I got one at a fantastic price...have wavered on selling this one for months. The Houston and Speedy? I would keep them but don’t need them. The OE is one orange bag to make room for an orange Pico. Don’t need 2 orange bags. Now to see if the seller honors her verbal offer and accepts my official one. Fingers crossed!


ooo - a fun orange one! Fingers crossed for you!


momasaurus said:


> Great solution. Looks clean and organized! I am sooooo sorry to read about the neighbors’ construction, though. UGH


Thank you! 
Thanks to everyone for the kind words regarding losing my view!


----------



## doni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Who was responsible for my desmond and Dempsey addiction? Fourth order placed. I love how it arrives in 3 days.  I have now the tiger print jammies in cream and navy and white boyfriend shirt and nowI bought the pink one.



Guilty as charged. 
I have the tiger print pijamas. And the pink shirt. And the stripped one too...


----------



## JenJBS

My MM bag bought last Friday, shipping in the US, was supposed to be delivered today. UPS now says Monday.  My AoL bag bought Wednesday night, shipping from the UK, arrived this afternoon. 

Initial thoughts: An AoL unboxing always makes me feel like a valued customer buying from a luxury brand.  Such high quality dust bags! Love the diamond quilted red lining! Luxe fabric, rather than nappa. Bigger than I expected - in a good way. The inside is roomier than I anticipated; but the bag doesn't look or feel big to carry.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4981025
> 
> I also bought some Tamara Mellon thigh highs. So hard to find chic, flat boots and my feet are so much happier with flat.
> Too young for a 41 year old?


No!!!!! Rock the heck right outta those babies!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> My MM bag bought last Friday, shipping in the US, was supposed to be delivered today. UPS now says Monday.  My AoL bag bought Wednesday night, shipping from the UK, arrived this afternoon.
> 
> Initial thoughts: An AoL unboxing always makes me feel like a valued customer buying from a luxury brand.  Such high quality dust bags! Love the diamond quilted red lining! Luxe fabric, rather than nappa. Bigger than I expected - in a good way. The inside is roomier than I anticipated; but the bag doesn't look or feel big to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4981094
> View attachment 4981095
> View attachment 4981096
> View attachment 4981097
> View attachment 4981098
> View attachment 4981099
> View attachment 4981100


Looks very luxe all around! Nice!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I for one am not bothered by you speaking of your mom. I lost my own mom several years ago to cancer. Hearing of the relationship you have with your mom makes me happy. It brings up happy memories of my mom, and also makes me think of my children and my relationship with them.
> 
> ETA: I just got an email from Coach entitled "Valentine's Gifts for your parents." Should I stop buying Coach because they are so insensitive to send me something like this when I don't have any parents? Of course not!



You found exactly the right words @whateve! I fully second you! Please @jblended keep posting about the great relationship with your Mum!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My MM bag bought last Friday, shipping in the US, was supposed to be delivered today. UPS now says Monday.  My AoL bag bought Wednesday night, shipping from the UK, arrived this afternoon.
> 
> Initial thoughts: An AoL unboxing always makes me feel like a valued customer buying from a luxury brand.  Such high quality dust bags! Love the diamond quilted red lining! Luxe fabric, rather than nappa. Bigger than I expected - in a good way. The inside is roomier than I anticipated; but the bag doesn't look or feel big to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4981094
> View attachment 4981095
> View attachment 4981096
> View attachment 4981097
> View attachment 4981098
> View attachment 4981099
> View attachment 4981100


It is cute and beautiful at the same time!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> Thank you!  It will - barely - hold my phone, card case, and spare key.  I dare not upgrade my phone!  Bonus picture, to see the silver roses:
> View attachment 4980710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you from an uncouth-er Washingtonian!  I hate to admit it on this forum, but 99% of the time I'm looking at someone elegantly dressed, I'm concentrating on *the dress*, then jewelry, then "yup, holding something small and probably sparkly"  But I worry that for people who do concentrate on the purse, my vintage pieces would be off-key.
> 
> I'd love to see your vintage clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but I live in Germany, too... I have dragged the BF in to explain how I have missed this and he says he will take me to the next formal Tanz in den Mai, vaccination progress permitting, but he warns me that he "dances like a bear and swims like a stone"
> 
> The Gabrielle clutch is great as an evening bag - the perfect size and a bit of shine.  It must be a pleasure to carry!




I´m in Germany, too, but in the wrong location for posh balls or other black tie events...  we get a Feuerwehrfest and a Tanz in den Mai in the local "Volkshaus"... 
No chance to drag DH to any of them plus I can´t dance and the dressing up part wouldn´t happen, either. These functions are rather low key, far away from black tie.
The one and only "almost black tie" event I ever experienced was my older DD´s graduation ball. 
She had a lovely pale pink strapless evening gown, golden heels and a pink satin clutch. 
I opted for a 70ies black polyester evening dress and a black leather clutch from the same era and fitted in.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Looks very luxe all around! Nice!!!!!



Thank you! 




whateve said:


> It is cute and beautiful at the same time!



Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Yesterday, I realized that the house next door under construction is going to steal my view of the sky from the window over the bed. We’ve lived here for 17 years and I have looked out that window several times, just a glance up to see the branches of the tree (bare like now, or green with leaves) and the sky. This was so disappointing, I spent the rest of the morning moping about and eating lots of things I shouldn’t... The cookies were delicious though.
> 
> I had to distract myself and the GBP wasn’t what I wanted to do. I looked at purses - mostly Dior Lady Bags - but didn’t buy anything. I had a couple of purchases arrive (earrings), I brushed Coco (she was not particularly appreciative), and then had an idea.
> Some of you may remember when I replaced all the dust bags for my purses, so that it would be a little more neutral in appearance. They’re still that way, but I’ve always been bothered by my shoe boxes. I don’t have a place to get a hanging thing for shoes and not much space under my clothes because I’m tall and my clothes are longer.
> So - project!
> 
> I looked at different storage doo-dads - crazy expensive or I didn’t think they would fit in the space or that my shoes would fit in the containers. I need to have the same number of shoes contained in the same space... though I did pull about 10 pairs of shoes out for donating or selling - I am ditching the super high heeled shoes finally. What has bothered me the most is that the boxes are so many different colors, everything is different. I came up with an easy solution - white paper. I covered the front of every box with white paper, and labeled each one.
> 
> I know it’s not an Instagram worthy effort, but I am much happier with this look!
> View attachment 4980724



I like your solution for the shoe boxes @Cookiefiend  ! It looks neat and you know what´s inside. Who really needs that "Insta worthy" shoe box styling?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> I have to share my entirely inappropriate mental image of a beautiful lady in floor length gown with her clutch wedged between her knees as she penguin walks from the sink to where she dries her hands.



You made me laugh so hard @More bags !
Now I understand why most evening bags are tiny- when going to the bathroom you can shove them into your bra....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh my God you are too sweet. I never feel glamorous. I don't think I enjoyed st Petersburg but it was the first year in love with my husband and the hotel sex was fantastic so I remember being happy despite the cold weather that weekend.
> Me too!!!!!! I love planning parties. My husband is always renting tuxes for events at work and I'm never allowed to come although I beg and totally want to dress up.
> It's very Lucy & Ricky Ricardo.
> *I've been hanging on to one ball gown I bought in college in 2001 but.... 20 years later and I am still waiting.*


Oh, I own a ballgown, too- bought years ago, just because it was so pretty. It´s a 60ies piece with huge chiffon sleeves and a marabu trim. It hangs from my wardrobe to be admired and wait for an occasion that will never come.


----------



## Jereni

doni said:


> Myself, if I go to a ball I think dressing up is part of the fun (okay, who am I kidding, it is all the fun and main point of it  ), so I like to be properly dressed. However, I do wear a leather bag. Those classic satin bags are so ugly, really... So a few years ago I got a Chanel Gabrielle pouch. I love the mix of metals that make it easy to combine with jewelry, and that you can take out the chain and carry in the hand for a more formal look. The size and shape are perfectly appropriate but to be honest, it is a bit extravagant, specially with the chain, even if I kind of like that myself.
> 
> The Diorama clutches look very nice and metallics are always good for evening. But frankly, I think a BV knot is _the perfect_ purse that you cannot go wrong with for any event, no matter how formal, and there are beautiful ones in non-leather too. I love the ones in grosgrain. I am always thinking I should get one and probably should have done instead of the Gabrielle at the time. But it is one of those things that feels almost like an obligation, such an obvious and sensible purchase I find no enjoyment in it when it comes to it.



I have decided I need more balls and galas in my life! #postcovidgoals

Although, I do not have many *pure* evening bags. The sparkly gold sac bag... not a clutch but I can double the chain strap and wear in the crook of my arm. I also have in the past considered my gray Chanel WOC an evening bag, but I guess being leather it technically is not?



FizzyWater said:


> Ok, "evening" purses.
> 
> View attachment 4980618
> 
> 
> I realized that all of these have a way to attach them to my body.  I'm still traumatized by forgetting my purses everywhere when I first started carrying them 35 years ago, and if I could staple them to me I would.  I would mostly wear them as clutches but have the optional strap along as a security blanket.
> 
> Left side - would wear to goth club:
> 
> No-name patent top handle, optional patent crossbody strap.  Discreet, can dance without worrying about it.  Snap closure is annoyingly insecure but it has internal and external zip pockets.
> Hobo candyapple red patent wristlet.  Less discreet, more likely to accidentally whack someone in the face while dancing.
> Middle - would wear to fancier places:
> 
> Hermes unknown clutch in box, has a weird strap across the back.  Wear when going to the crazy expensive bar with BF's crazy rich friends.  If you know the model name and/or what the heck the strap is actually for, please say!
> Lulu Guinness PVC clutch, optional silver chain shoulder strap.  Awesome hot pink lining.  Have never worn, keep in case of event where I have to prove I wear colors other than black.
> Antique silk clutch in old, so-delicate silk, optional short silver chain.  This would actually be what I would wear now to something formal as completely discreet and luxurious, except I worry it's terribly dowdy.
> Right side - would wear with costumes:
> 
> Rabbit fur muff, optional wrist strap.  It probably should live with my second-hand rabbit fur coats, but it has a zippered compartment so technically it's a purse.
> Antique beaded wristlet.  I would also wear this to something formal, but don't know if it's acceptable.
> Not pictured:  Longchamp WoC because I forgot it was in my list, because it is so boring.  Which is what I bought it to be - basic, functional... meh.  I dither about keeping it.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-foulonne-leather-wallet-on-a-chain/4975093 if you have a burning need to see it.
> 
> So, for classical concert-type events, I'd probably wear any of the middle three, depending on what, with whom, and where else we're going that evening.  For anything fancier, the two on the bottom right.  And frankly I'm realizing that for black tie events I'd probably just hand over large quantities of cash to a consultant and beg them to dress and accessorize me.
> 
> TL;DR:  Would the two bags on the bottom right be acceptable for elegant events?  At what level of elegant should I be shelling out for the BV Knot or something like it?



Love your bags! Esp the red and the sparkly one. 



doni said:


> Oh dear don‘t get the wrong impression... As I said it is a two in a year _at most, _and balls are not that uncommon in Germany. You have the lawyers ball, the doctors ball, the press ball... the Opera ball, the botanic gardens ball, the LGTB ball... Teenage kids take ball dancing lessons and then have their break in balls attended by friends and family so there is also that. We have Austrian friends who are always tempting us with visits to Vienna in ball season. Now, that is a city where you would get some mileage out of a BV knot...
> 
> This is the Gabrielle clutch that I have. I have used this bag much more than I thought I’d do. The zip is not in keeping with formal wear standards but I like that contrast. You can take out the chain and carry it like a little case Knot style.
> 
> View attachment 4980680
> View attachment 4980681
> 
> 
> Edited to add, @Cookiefiend yes, the Dyonisius is indeed a great choice for an evening bag! And in velvet...



Clearly I am living in the wrong country! Although this is great news, as our (DH & I) life goal is to buy a condo in Austria when we retire. 




JenJBS said:


> My MM bag bought last Friday, shipping in the US, was supposed to be delivered today. UPS now says Monday.  My AoL bag bought Wednesday night, shipping from the UK, arrived this afternoon.
> 
> Initial thoughts: An AoL unboxing always makes me feel like a valued customer buying from a luxury brand.  Such high quality dust bags! Love the diamond quilted red lining! Luxe fabric, rather than nappa. Bigger than I expected - in a good way. The inside is roomier than I anticipated; but the bag doesn't look or feel big to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4981094
> View attachment 4981095
> View attachment 4981096
> View attachment 4981097
> View attachment 4981098
> View attachment 4981099
> View attachment 4981100



Gorgeous! I love a little structured bag. Does it fit your phone?

I bought a thematically similar bag last weekend - the LV PM vanity case in empriente turtledove. The COLOR! But sadly it will be going back as the strap is just not long enough on me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> I bought a thematically similar bag last weekend - the LV PM vanity case in empriente turtledove. The COLOR! But sadly it will be going back as the strap is just not long enough on me.


What a shame the strap does not work out for you! I looked the bag up and find it so charming. As you said: the colour!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I am serious about a Pico! Still waiting to get confirmation if I got the one I was talking about after some negotiation. It should be $1400 plus tax. I listed 6 bags to make room/pay for it- LV Alma PM in DE, LV Speedy 25 in Toledo Blue Epi, LV Houston in lime Vernis, Mansur Gavriel mini bucket bag in Bordeaux, R Minkoff quilted chain strap crossbody in Scarlet, and an Onna Ehrlich tote in orange. I priced them right...hope they sell quickly! Never warmed to the MG...pretty but too stiff. The Minkoff was too small and the color was not rich enough of a red. The Alma was purchased at a great price in the place of the Saleya I wanted but thought I could not afford before I got one at a fantastic price...have wavered on selling this one for months. The Houston and Speedy? I would keep them but don’t need them. The OE is one orange bag to make room for an orange Pico. Don’t need 2 orange bags. Now to see if the seller honors her verbal offer and accepts my official one. Fingers crossed!



Fingers crossed that your bags sell fast, and that the seller honors the offer.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4981025
> 
> I also bought some Tamara Mellon thigh highs. So hard to find chic, flat boots and my feet are so much happier with flat.
> Too young for a 41 year old?



They are great! Not too young at all.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> I like your solution for the shoe boxes @Cookiefiend  ! It looks neat and you know what´s inside. Who really needs that "Insta worthy" shoe box styling?


Thank you so much! 
I was talking to a friend today about it and we both had a good laugh. I’ve posted my so - uh - hum-drum, low brow solution for the whole world to see and many people will turn their noses up and be all “ ppffttt - I’d never do something like *that*”. But it really is an improvement, I didn’t spend a fortune, I didn’t get frustrated about it not working - so I’m good with it. Not everything is Insta-worthy! 
Thank you for your positive words! ❤️


cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I own a ballgown, too- bought years ago, just because it was so pretty. It´s a 60ies piece with huge chiffon sleeves and a marabu trim. It hangs from my wardrobe to be admired and wait for an occasion that will never come.


I have a closet with probably 10 formal dresses/outfits in it. We used to attend about 4 formal events every year. I pet them now, and whisper to them “I remember you, and still love you. One day soon, I’ll wear you. Until then sleep well my lovelies.“ ❤️


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

JenJBS said:


> They are great! Not too young at all.


Thanks!! I really love comfy but stylish footwear! My legs are already long, I refuse to suffer in 3+" heels because I like to frolic and dance with no foot pain!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I have decided I need more balls and galas in my life! #postcovidgoals
> 
> Clearly I am living in the wrong country! Although this is great news, as our (DH & I) life goal is to buy a condo in Austria when we retire.
> 
> Gorgeous! I love a little structured bag. Does it fit your phone?
> 
> I bought a thematically similar bag last weekend - the LV PM vanity case in empriente turtledove. The COLOR! But sadly it will be going back as the strap is just not long enough on me.



I also need more balls and galas in my life!

Great life goal! 

Thank you!   It does fit my phone. Barely, but it does.

So sorry the LV vanity case didn't work out. There isn't a different strap you could use instead? My BV mini Pouch thin leather strap was too long single, but way too short doubled. I found a solution today - a Coach Dinky dark gunmetal chain strap that's exactly the right length.


----------



## BowieFan1971

What do you guys think of this bag? Rouge and hunter green...


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> What do you guys think of this bag? Rouge and hunter green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981345
> View attachment 4981345


I don't care for it. I think it looks like a bug. I like the shape, just not the two-tone bug face.


----------



## missie1

Marmotte said:


> January was successful !
> No bag & no designer shoes purchased
> 
> For Feb I plan to sell 1 bag to fund 1 new bag from my wishlist (Chanel 21P Caramel Coco Handle)


I love that bag.  Can’t wait till you get it


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Yesterday, I realized that the house next door under construction is going to steal my view of the sky from the window over the bed. We’ve lived here for 17 years and I have looked out that window several times, just a glance up to see the branches of the tree (bare like now, or green with leaves) and the sky. This was so disappointing, I spent the rest of the morning moping about and eating lots of things I shouldn’t... The cookies were delicious though.
> 
> I had to distract myself and the GBP wasn’t what I wanted to do. I looked at purses - mostly Dior Lady Bags - but didn’t buy anything. I had a couple of purchases arrive (earrings), I brushed Coco (she was not particularly appreciative), and then had an idea.
> Some of you may remember when I replaced all the dust bags for my purses, so that it would be a little more neutral in appearance. They’re still that way, but I’ve always been bothered by my shoe boxes. I don’t have a place to get a hanging thing for shoes and not much space under my clothes because I’m tall and my clothes are longer.
> So - project!
> 
> I looked at different storage doo-dads - crazy expensive or I didn’t think they would fit in the space or that my shoes would fit in the containers. I need to have the same number of shoes contained in the same space... though I did pull about 10 pairs of shoes out for donating or selling - I am ditching the super high heeled shoes finally. What has bothered me the most is that the boxes are so many different colors, everything is different. I came up with an easy solution - white paper. I covered the front of every box with white paper, and labeled each one.
> 
> I know it’s not an Instagram worthy effort, but I am much happier with this look!
> View attachment 4980724


It is soothing though to have the soft white looking at you. I store my summer shoes or winter shoes in a huge container in the basement as I have limited shoe shelves in the hall closet. I am like you organizing my tops by color.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you so much!
> I was talking to a friend today about it and we both had a good laugh. I’ve posted my so - uh - hum-drum, low brow solution for the whole world to see and many people will turn their noses up and be all “ ppffttt - I’d never do something like *that*”. But it really is an improvement, I didn’t spend a fortune, I didn’t get frustrated about it not working - so I’m good with it. Not everything is Insta-worthy!
> Thank you for your positive words! ❤
> 
> I have a closet with probably 10 formal dresses/outfits in it. We used to attend about 4 formal events every year. I pet them now, and whisper to them “I remember you, and still love you. One day soon, I’ll wear you. Until then sleep well my lovelies.“ ❤


I used to have jeans and tee shirts and evening gowns and no in between. I gave most of them away and just found one I had forgotten I still had. It was in a dry cleaning bag hidden behind the floor length coat I would wear over them in winter. I thought there wouldn't be many more of such occasions. Now my daughter will be getting married and it will be very formal. So now I am in search of an elegant dress again.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I used to have jeans and tee shirts and evening gowns and no in between. I gave most of them away and just found one I had forgotten I still had. It was in a dry cleaning bag hidden behind the floor length coat I would wear over them in winter. I thought there wouldn't be many more of such occasions. Now my daughter will be getting married and it will be very formal. So now I am in search of an elegant dress again.


Congratulations on your daughter's wedding!


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> I used to have jeans and tee shirts and evening gowns and no in between. I gave most of them away and just found one I had forgotten I still had. It was in a dry cleaning bag hidden behind the floor length coat I would wear over them in winter. I thought there wouldn't be many more of such occasions. Now my daughter will be getting married and it will be very formal. So now I am in search of an elegant dress again.


Congratulations on the wedding


----------



## momasaurus

JenJBS said:


> My MM bag bought last Friday, shipping in the US, was supposed to be delivered today. UPS now says Monday.  My AoL bag bought Wednesday night, shipping from the UK, arrived this afternoon.
> 
> Initial thoughts: An AoL unboxing always makes me feel like a valued customer buying from a luxury brand.  Such high quality dust bags! Love the diamond quilted red lining! Luxe fabric, rather than nappa. Bigger than I expected - in a good way. The inside is roomier than I anticipated; but the bag doesn't look or feel big to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4981094
> View attachment 4981095
> View attachment 4981096
> View attachment 4981097
> View attachment 4981098
> View attachment 4981099
> View attachment 4981100


This is fabulous!!! You're right - the packaging alone makes me want to order something!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> What do you guys think of this bag? Rouge and hunter green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981345
> View attachment 4981345


I love it. What's the size?


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you whateve and Missie1!


----------



## jblended

@Cookiefiend, @doni, @whateve, @More bags, @cowgirlsboots
Thanks to each of you for your lovely words of support and encouragement. It means a great deal to me. 

@Cookiefiend I'm so sorry you're going to lose your view. 
It is one of those things that instantly lifts one's mood without us ever realizing it. When I moved from an island in Thailand to a big, bustling city, the first thing I noticed was how much I missed the gorgeous view of the sunrise, the mountains, and the coconut trees. Even if you only occasionally glance out the window, it is enough to recharge. 
It's one of the things I adore in @BowieFan1971's pictures- the trees are right there and you can almost hear the birds chirping. 

Also, love the shoe box labels you created! Simple but effective!



More bags said:


> I have to share my entirely inappropriate mental image of a beautiful lady in floor length gown with her clutch wedged between her knees as she penguin walks from the sink to where she dries her hands.




@BowieFan1971 You listed 6 bags?! Here I was feeling like I'd done the impossible by removing 2!    Well done!

@JenJBS  Your AoL bag is _gorgeous_! 


dcooney4 said:


> Now my daughter will be getting married and it will be very formal. So now I am in search of an elegant dress again.


Congratulations to her! I hope the big day is everything she dreams of. Please share the dress you end up wearing to the wedding (when you get it, of course)!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I used to have jeans and tee shirts and evening gowns and no in between. I gave most of them away and just found one I had forgotten I still had. It was in a dry cleaning bag hidden behind the floor length coat I would wear over them in winter. I thought there wouldn't be many more of such occasions. Now my daughter will be getting married and it will be very formal. So now I am in search of an elegant dress again.


Congratulations! How exciting!!!!

To @jblended’s point about the things you miss...
When I moved down South from the Northeast, I didn’t realize how much I missed the sound of the wind through hardwoods, especially in the fall. There are so many pine trees here that the wind sounds different. It took me a while to figure out why some places sounded like home and this one didn’t. And the sound of cicadas in the summer...there doesn’t seem to be as many where I am. Both are background noises that I never paid attention to until they weren’t there.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I used to have jeans and tee shirts and evening gowns and no in between. I gave most of them away and just found one I had forgotten I still had. It was in a dry cleaning bag hidden behind the floor length coat I would wear over them in winter. I thought there wouldn't be many more of such occasions. Now my daughter will be getting married and it will be very formal. So now I am in search of an elegant dress again.


How wonderful! I’m so happy for you both!
I’ve found several dresses at Nordstrom Rack, and they will do alterations too. 

(and  on sorting your blouses by color!)


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> @Cookiefiend, @doni, @whateve, @More bags, @cowgirlsboots
> Thanks to each of you for your lovely words of support and encouragement. It means a great deal to me.
> 
> @Cookiefiend I'm so sorry you're going to lose your view.
> It is one of those things that instantly lifts one's mood without us ever realizing it. When I moved from an island in Thailand to a big, bustling city, the first thing I noticed was how much I missed the gorgeous view of the sunrise, the mountains, and the coconut trees. Even if you only occasionally glance out the window, it is enough to recharge.
> It's one of the things I adore in @BowieFan1971's pictures- the trees are right there and you can almost hear the birds chirping.
> 
> Also, love the shoe box labels you created! Simple but effective!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BowieFan1971 You listed 6 bags?! Here I was feeling like I'd done the impossible by removing 2!    Well done!
> 
> @JenJBS  Your AoL bag is _gorgeous_!
> 
> Congratulations to her! I hope the big day is everything she dreams of. Please share the dress you end up wearing to the wedding (when you get it, of course)!


Thank you! 
I am really glad that last year we extended our landscaping down that side of the house. In time, the bushes will grow up and together to block the view of their house (and for some reason they are putting a patio on that side - it will look right into our backyard and patio area! ), and block some of Coco’s noisy barking. We hope. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Congratulations! How exciting!!!!
> 
> To @jblended’s point about the things you miss...
> When I moved down South from the Northeast, I didn’t realize how much I missed the sound of the wind through hardwoods, especially in the fall. There are so many pine trees here that the wind sounds different. It took me a while to figure out why some places sounded like home and this one didn’t. And the sound of cicadas in the summer...there doesn’t seem to be as many where I am. Both are background noises that I never paid attention to until they weren’t there.


+1
Hearing the wind doesn’t seem like it would be a sound to miss, but ohmigosh - would I ever.
And the summer cicadas. ❤️


----------



## Jereni

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a shame the strap does not work out for you! I looked the bag up and find it so charming. As you said: the colour!!!!



I know right? The color is to die for, and it looked really good with some of my outfits. But unless I add like a keychain to it to extend the length, it just felt abnormally short.

Here’s a mod shot. Sorry my iPhone really takes terrible photos, I need to buy a proper camera.






JenJBS said:


> So sorry the LV vanity case didn't work out. There isn't a different strap you could use instead? My BV mini Pouch thin leather strap was too long single, but way too short doubled. I found a solution today - a Coach Dinky dark gunmetal chain strap that's exactly the right length.
> 
> View attachment 4981335



Nice hack on the mini pouch! That gunmetal color looks cool with the purple.

I have one of these Coach straps also, aren’t they great? Mine is gold, and I use it as an alternate on my Willis satchel. Am also thinking of using it with the large BV pouch if I get that. I already tested it and you can feed it thru the openings under the hinges of the pouch.

For the LV bag, fundamentally I don’t want to change the strap. I like the strap it comes with and think it’s beautiful. If it was longer, it’d be a harder decision, but as a vanity case it is also a little bulky in terms of sticking out from my body so that’s another thing I’m not in love with.



dcooney4 said:


> I used to have jeans and tee shirts and evening gowns and no in between. I gave most of them away and just found one I had forgotten I still had. It was in a dry cleaning bag hidden behind the floor length coat I would wear over them in winter. I thought there wouldn't be many more of such occasions. Now my daughter will be getting married and it will be very formal. So now I am in search of an elegant dress again.



I love that you had a closet of extremes! And I’m jealous that you got to alternate between super casual and high end - best of both worlds!

I have only two long ‘ball gowns’ and would love more opportunities to wear them.

ACTUALLY, why don’t we make this a thing?! Post your mod shots in your evening wear, and the bag you would pair with it! I’ll try to take something and post later today.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> @Cookiefiend, @doni, @whateve, @More bags, @cowgirlsboots
> Thanks to each of you for your lovely words of support and encouragement. It means a great deal to me.
> 
> @Cookiefiend I'm so sorry you're going to lose your view.
> It is one of those things that instantly lifts one's mood without us ever realizing it. When I moved from an island in Thailand to a big, bustling city, the first thing I noticed was how much I missed the gorgeous view of the sunrise, the mountains, and the coconut trees. Even if you only occasionally glance out the window, it is enough to recharge.
> It's one of the things I adore in @BowieFan1971's pictures- the trees are right there and you can almost hear the birds chirping.
> 
> Also, love the shoe box labels you created! Simple but effective!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BowieFan1971 You listed 6 bags?! Here I was feeling like I'd done the impossible by removing 2!    Well done!
> 
> @JenJBS  Your AoL bag is _gorgeous_!
> 
> Congratulations to her! I hope the big day is everything she dreams of. Please share the dress you end up wearing to the wedding (when you get it, of course)!


I will! Thanks!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Well, I am sorta the proud owner of an orange Pico 18! She accepted the offer and says she is shipping it out today. It has to go through Poshmark because of the amount of the sale, then get sent to me, so who knows when I will actually receive it! Hope it is exactly what it appears to be...if not, I should be able to flip it. So I am cautiously excited! I originally wanted one in Gold, but as I thought about it, I have so any brown bags and orange is fun and an iconic Hermès color! Plus I think it is a super versatile pop of color! Goes well with the warm neutrals I favor now, whereas red always went best with the grays and blacks I used to wear a lot but don’t now.


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> I know right? The color is to die for, and it looked really good with some of my outfits. But unless I add like a keychain to it to extend the length, it just felt abnormally short.
> 
> Here’s a mod shot. Sorry my iPhone really takes terrible photos, I need to buy a proper camera.
> View attachment 4981617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hack on the mini pouch! That gunmetal color looks cool with the purple.
> 
> I have one of these Coach straps also, aren’t they great? Mine is gold, and I use it as an alternate on my Willis satchel. Am also thinking of using it with the large BV pouch if I get that. I already tested it and you can feed it thru the openings under the hinges of the pouch.
> 
> For the LV bag, fundamentally I don’t want to change the strap. I like the strap it comes with and think it’s beautiful. If it was longer, it’d be a harder decision, but as a vanity case it is also a little bulky in terms of sticking out from my body so that’s another thing I’m not in love with.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you had a closet of extremes! And I’m jealous that you got to alternate between super casual and high end - best of both worlds!
> 
> I have only two long ‘ball gowns’ and would love more opportunities to wear them.
> 
> ACTUALLY, why don’t we make this a thing?! Post your mod shots in your evening wear, and the bag you would pair with it! I’ll try to take something and post later today.


I love the vanity case, but totally understand your reasons for returning. And, I adore your heels. The strap placement is flattering and they look comfy, like your foot is well seated in the shoe. . . 
an archived photo of the 2018 Florence wedding outfit with blue metallic chanel chocolate bar bag worn as a clutch  (midnight blue Derek lam silk charmeaux corset dress, black Alexander McQueen rosette covered silk jacket) plus this weeks burgundy bag and @docride custom art rescue (Bag that’s me) attached below.
@BowieFan1971, for H bags be sure to authenticate. Some TPfers have had issues with TRR
@dcooney4,  congrats on DD’s wedding!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I don't care for it. I think it looks like a bug. I like the shape, just not the two-tone bug face.



+1


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Now my daughter will be getting married and it will be very formal. So now I am in search of an elegant dress again.



Congratulations to your daughter on her upcoming marriage! 




momasaurus said:


> This is fabulous!!! You're right - the packaging alone makes me want to order something!



Thank you! 
Yep! Me too. 




jblended said:


> @JenJBS  Your AoL bag is _gorgeous_!



Thank you! 




Jereni said:


> Here’s a mod shot. Sorry my iPhone really takes terrible photos, I need to buy a proper camera.
> 
> Nice hack on the mini pouch! That gunmetal color looks cool with the purple.
> 
> I have one of these Coach straps also, aren’t they great? Mine is gold, and I use it as an alternate on my Willis satchel. Am also thinking of using it with the large BV pouch if I get that. I already tested it and you can feed it thru the openings under the hinges of the pouch.
> 
> For the LV bag, fundamentally I don’t want to change the strap. I like the strap it comes with and think it’s beautiful. If it was longer, it’d be a harder decision, but as a vanity case it is also a little bulky in terms of sticking out from my body so that’s another thing I’m not in love with.
> 
> ACTUALLY, why don’t we make this a thing?! Post your mod shots in your evening wear, and the bag you would pair with it! I’ll try to take something and post later today.



Your mod shot looks great! 
Thank you!  Glad to hear the gunmetal and purple work. Great idea with the larger Pouch! Very clever!
Yeah, the Coach Dinky chain straps are great!  Nice enough, but plain enough, to go with soooo many other bags! Extremely versatile. 
Understood. Some bags just need to keep their original strap. 
Love the idea of elegant eveningwear mod shots! 




BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I am sorta the proud owner of an orange Pico 18! She accepted the offer and says she is shipping it out today. It has to go through Poshmark because of the amount of the sale, then get sent to me, so who knows when I will actually receive it! Hope it is exactly what it appears to be...if not, I should be able to flip it. So I am cautiously excited! I originally wanted one in Gold, but as I thought about it, I have so any brown bags and orange is fun and an iconic Hermès color! Plus I think it is a super versatile pop of color! Goes well with the warm neutrals I favor now, whereas red always went best with the grays and blacks I used to wear a lot but don’t now.



Yay!    Glad she stood by the offer. I like your thinking on the orange, rather than gold. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Red bags....I have too many and that is with selling 2...
LV Reade PM (one of my faves and one of the few to get a comment from DH)
Le Pliage Shopping
Innue (in back)
Etro satchel
Dooney tote (gift from DH. So can’t sell it but would)
Lauren RL satchel/tote


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> I love the vanity case, but totally understand your reasons for returning. And, I adore your heels. The strap placement is flattering and they look comfy, like your foot is well seated in the shoe. . .
> an archived photo of the 2018 Florence wedding outfit with blue metallic chanel chocolate bar bag worn as a clutch  (midnight blue Derek lam silk charmeaux corset dress, black Alexander McQueen rosette covered silk jacket) plus this weeks burgundy bag and @docride custom art rescue (Bag that’s me) attached below.
> @BowieFan1971, for H bags be sure to authenticate. Some TPfers have had issues with TRR
> @dcooney4,  congrats on DD’s wedding!
> View attachment 4981649
> View attachment 4981650
> View attachment 4981651


Thanks for the heads up! I heard that about LV on The RealReal. I bought from Poshmark. Anything over $500 automatically gets sent into Poshmark first to authenticate, then to me if ok. Plus she had cert from Real Authenticators. And I saw a black one in Hermès last week in the same leather, so I should know if it feels right in addition to using eagle eyes on it myself. I feel good about it, but will still check it over.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> How wonderful! I’m so happy for you both!
> I’ve found several dresses at Nordstrom Rack, and they will do alterations too.
> (and  on sorting your blouses by color!)



I will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> I love the vanity case, but totally understand your reasons for returning. And, I adore your heels. The strap placement is flattering and they look comfy, like your foot is well seated in the shoe. . .
> an archived photo of the 2018 Florence wedding outfit with blue metallic chanel chocolate bar bag worn as a clutch  (midnight blue Derek lam silk charmeaux corset dress, black Alexander McQueen rosette covered silk jacket) plus this weeks burgundy bag and @docride custom art rescue (Bag that’s me) attached below.
> @BowieFan1971, for H bags be sure to authenticate. Some TPfers have had issues with TRR
> @dcooney4,  congrats on DD’s wedding!
> View attachment 4981649
> View attachment 4981650
> View attachment 4981651


Love you outfits!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Red bags....I have too many and that is with selling 2...
> LV Reade PM (one of my faves and one of the few to get a comment from DH)
> Le Pliage Shopping
> Innue (in back)
> Etro satchel
> Dooney tote (gift from DH. So can’t sell it but would)
> Lauren RL satchel/tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981705
> View attachment 4981713
> View attachment 4981714
> View attachment 4981716


Love the Reade!


----------



## dcooney4

I wore my little PLG in Oxblood today. Trying to do one of the challenges.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

Cookiefiend said:


> In time, the bushes will grow up and together to block the view of their house (and for some reason they are putting a patio on that side - it will look right into our backyard and patio area! ), and block some of Coco’s noisy barking. We hope.
> 
> +1
> Hearing the wind doesn’t seem like it would be a sound to miss, but ohmigosh - would I ever.
> And the summer cicadas. ❤



Sorry to hear about this. 

I am always surprised that other people don’t have the same interest in privacy as I do. Lol I’d never build a patio that stared over someone’s yard - then they can see ME too!



BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I am sorta the proud owner of an orange Pico 18! She accepted the offer and says she is shipping it out today. It has to go through Poshmark because of the amount of the sale, then get sent to me, so who knows when I will actually receive it! Hope it is exactly what it appears to be...if not, I should be able to flip it. So I am cautiously excited! I originally wanted one in Gold, but as I thought about it, I have so any brown bags and orange is fun and an iconic Hermès color! Plus I think it is a super versatile pop of color! Goes well with the warm neutrals I favor now, whereas red always went best with the grays and blacks I used to wear a lot but don’t now.



Yay congrats! I don’t own any Hermes yet, but when I do I am tempted for it to be orange. Looking forward to seeing it when you get it!



880 said:


> I love the vanity case, but totally understand your reasons for returning. And, I adore your heels. The strap placement is flattering and they look comfy, like your foot is well seated in the shoe. . .
> an archived photo of the 2018 Florence wedding outfit with blue metallic chanel chocolate bar bag worn as a clutch  (midnight blue Derek lam silk charmeaux corset dress, black Alexander McQueen rosette covered silk jacket) plus this weeks burgundy bag and @docride custom art rescue (Bag that’s me) attached below.
> @BowieFan1971, for H bags be sure to authenticate. Some TPfers have had issues with TRR
> @dcooney4,  congrats on DD’s wedding!
> View attachment 4981649
> View attachment 4981650
> View attachment 4981651



Thank you re: the heels! They are Jimmy Choos and one of my favs. Trying to figure out what to do to make them crisp white again. Have the same pair in black and love them.

Re: your mod shots - GET IT GIRL!!! That dress is sexy, I love it!



BowieFan1971 said:


> Red bags....I have too many and that is with selling 2...
> LV Reade PM (one of my faves and one of the few to get a comment from DH)
> Le Pliage Shopping
> Innue (in back)
> Etro satchel
> Dooney tote (gift from DH. So can’t sell it but would)
> Lauren RL satchel/tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981705
> View attachment 4981713
> View attachment 4981714
> View attachment 4981716



Beautiful bags! That red LV is such a cute punch of color, and good lord that scarf is PERFECT with it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you so much!
> I was talking to a friend today about it and we both had a good laugh. I’ve posted my so - uh - hum-drum, low brow solution for the whole world to see and many people will turn their noses up and be all “ ppffttt - I’d never do something like *that*”. But it really is an improvement, I didn’t spend a fortune, I didn’t get frustrated about it not working - so I’m good with it. Not everything is Insta-worthy!
> Thank you for your positive words! ❤
> 
> I have a closet with probably 10 formal dresses/outfits in it. We used to attend about 4 formal events every year. I pet them now, and whisper to them “I remember you, and still love you. One day soon, I’ll wear you. Until then sleep well my lovelies.“ ❤


Insta-worthy to me is no valid measurement. What´s Insta? 

Sigh, yes, mine will be petted and get the loving look, too- one day... same about the shoes I chose to one day wear with this dress... sleeping in their pretty box.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I don't care for it. I think it looks like a bug. I like the shape, just not the two-tone bug face.



...and again you found the right words!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I used to have jeans and tee shirts and evening gowns and no in between. I gave most of them away and just found one I had forgotten I still had. It was in a dry cleaning bag hidden behind the floor length coat I would wear over them in winter. I thought there wouldn't be many more of such occasions. Now my daughter will be getting married and it will be very formal. So now I am in search of an elegant dress again.



Congratulations to your daughter and all the family! 
Enjoy the dress hunt for this special occasion and make sure to find something great!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I am sorta the proud owner of an orange Pico 18! She accepted the offer and says she is shipping it out today. It has to go through Poshmark because of the amount of the sale, then get sent to me, so who knows when I will actually receive it! Hope it is exactly what it appears to be...if not, I should be able to flip it. So I am cautiously excited! I originally wanted one in Gold, but as I thought about it, I have so any brown bags and orange is fun and an iconic Hermès color! Plus I think it is a super versatile pop of color! Goes well with the warm neutrals I favor now, whereas red always went best with the grays and blacks I used to wear a lot but don’t now.



Congratulations!!!! I´m keeping my fingers crossed for the bag to turn up quickly!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations to your daughter and all the family!
> Enjoy the dress hunt for this special occasion and make sure to find something great!


Thank you! Thanks everyone for the well wishes.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> ACTUALLY, why don’t we make this a thing?! Post your mod shots in your evening wear, and the bag you would pair with it! I’ll try to take something and post later today.



It´s far too cold in here to try to dress up, but I found old photos of the outfit I wore to my daughter´s graduation ball. This cheap simple 70ies dress is still an absolute favourite of mine and the Geox shoes are super comfy. The clutch is a flea market find from the same era as the dress. It´s a clutch to actually fit everything I need.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s far too cold in here to try to dress up, but I found old photos of the outfit I wore to my daughter´s graduation ball. This cheap simple 70ies dress is still an absolute favourite of mine and the Geox shoes are super comfy. The clutch is a flea market find from the same era as the dress. It´s a clutch to actually fit everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4981934
> View attachment 4981935
> View attachment 4981936


This is fabulous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> This is fabulous!


Thank-you so much @dcooney4 ! It´s rather simple being 70ies synthetic, but I love it very much. The style looks good on me and it´s easy to wear. For the occasion it was fine. Any more and I´d have run the risk to upstage my daughter which would have been a huge no-go.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s far too cold in here to try to dress up, but I found old photos of the outfit I wore to my daughter´s graduation ball. This cheap simple 70ies dress is still an absolute favourite of mine and the Geox shoes are super comfy. The clutch is a flea market find from the same era as the dress. It´s a clutch to actually fit everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4981934
> View attachment 4981935
> View attachment 4981936



Lovely outfit!


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> It's perfect!


I agree @BowieFan1971 the additions are indeed perfect!


Cookiefiend said:


> Yesterday, I realized that the house next door under construction is going to steal my view of the sky from the window over the bed. We’ve lived here for 17 years and I have looked out that window several times, just a glance up to see the branches of the tree (bare like now, or green with leaves) and the sky. This was so disappointing, I spent the rest of the morning moping about and eating lots of things I shouldn’t... The cookies were delicious though.
> 
> I had to distract myself and the GBP wasn’t what I wanted to do. I looked at purses - mostly Dior Lady Bags - but didn’t buy anything. I had a couple of purchases arrive (earrings), I brushed Coco (she was not particularly appreciative), and then had an idea.
> Some of you may remember when I replaced all the dust bags for my purses, so that it would be a little more neutral in appearance. They’re still that way, but I’ve always been bothered by my shoe boxes. I don’t have a place to get a hanging thing for shoes and not much space under my clothes because I’m tall and my clothes are longer.
> So - project!
> 
> I looked at different storage doo-dads - crazy expensive or I didn’t think they would fit in the space or that my shoes would fit in the containers. I need to have the same number of shoes contained in the same space... though I did pull about 10 pairs of shoes out for donating or selling - I am ditching the super high heeled shoes finally. What has bothered me the most is that the boxes are so many different colors, everything is different. I came up with an easy solution - white paper. I covered the front of every box with white paper, and labeled each one.
> 
> I know it’s not an Instagram worthy effort, but I am much happier with this look!
> View attachment 4980724


I love this! I'm very OCD, I had this system prior, but then I got clear plastic shoe boxes so that I can see whats inside.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Uh, OCD right here...


Same!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I am serious about a Pico! Still waiting to get confirmation if I got the one I was talking about after some negotiation. It should be $1400 plus tax. I listed 6 bags to make room/pay for it- LV Alma PM in DE, LV Speedy 25 in Toledo Blue Epi, LV Houston in lime Vernis, Mansur Gavriel mini bucket bag in Bordeaux, R Minkoff quilted chain strap crossbody in Scarlet, and an Onna Ehrlich tote in orange. I priced them right...hope they sell quickly! Never warmed to the MG...pretty but too stiff. The Minkoff was too small and the color was not rich enough of a red. The Alma was purchased at a great price in the place of the Saleya I wanted but thought I could not afford before I got one at a fantastic price...have wavered on selling this one for months. The Houston and Speedy? I would keep them but don’t need them. The OE is one orange bag to make room for an orange Pico. Don’t need 2 orange bags. Now to see if the seller honors her verbal offer and accepts my official one. Fingers crossed!


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I hope they sell fast!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> And no houses for sale that are even possibilities and I'm really over being my mom's houseguest and want to be with my husband but he is recovering from covid.


I'm really sorry you didn't have any luck with house hunting. I hope you find something soon!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4981025
> 
> I also bought some Tamara Mellon thigh highs. So hard to find chic, flat boots and my feet are so much happier with flat.
> Too young for a 41 year old?


Nope! these are fabulous!


JenJBS said:


> My MM bag bought last Friday, shipping in the US, was supposed to be delivered today. UPS now says Monday.  My AoL bag bought Wednesday night, shipping from the UK, arrived this afternoon.
> 
> Initial thoughts: An AoL unboxing always makes me feel like a valued customer buying from a luxury brand.  Such high quality dust bags! Love the diamond quilted red lining! Luxe fabric, rather than nappa. Bigger than I expected - in a good way. The inside is roomier than I anticipated; but the bag doesn't look or feel big to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4981094
> View attachment 4981095
> View attachment 4981096
> View attachment 4981097
> View attachment 4981098
> View attachment 4981099
> View attachment 4981100


I love it!


BowieFan1971 said:


> What do you guys think of this bag? Rouge and hunter green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981345
> View attachment 4981345


I'm not a fan.


dcooney4 said:


> I used to have jeans and tee shirts and evening gowns and no in between. I gave most of them away and just found one I had forgotten I still had. It was in a dry cleaning bag hidden behind the floor length coat I would wear over them in winter. I thought there wouldn't be many more of such occasions. Now my daughter will be getting married and it will be very formal. So now I am in search of an elegant dress again.


Congratulations! how exciting!! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I am sorta the proud owner of an orange Pico 18! She accepted the offer and says she is shipping it out today. It has to go through Poshmark because of the amount of the sale, then get sent to me, so who knows when I will actually receive it! Hope it is exactly what it appears to be...if not, I should be able to flip it. So I am cautiously excited! I originally wanted one in Gold, but as I thought about it, I have so any brown bags and orange is fun and an iconic Hermès color! Plus I think it is a super versatile pop of color! Goes well with the warm neutrals I favor now, whereas red always went best with the grays and blacks I used to wear a lot but don’t now.


Congratulations!! I can't wait for you to share with us!


880 said:


> I love the vanity case, but totally understand your reasons for returning. And, I adore your heels. The strap placement is flattering and they look comfy, like your foot is well seated in the shoe. . .
> an archived photo of the 2018 Florence wedding outfit with blue metallic chanel chocolate bar bag worn as a clutch  (midnight blue Derek lam silk charmeaux corset dress, black Alexander McQueen rosette covered silk jacket) plus this weeks burgundy bag and @docride custom art rescue (Bag that’s me) attached below.
> @BowieFan1971, for H bags be sure to authenticate. Some TPfers have had issues with TRR
> @dcooney4,  congrats on DD’s wedding!
> View attachment 4981649
> View attachment 4981650
> View attachment 4981651



I love your outfits!



cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s far too cold in here to try to dress up, but I found old photos of the outfit I wore to my daughter´s graduation ball. This cheap simple 70ies dress is still an absolute favourite of mine and the Geox shoes are super comfy. The clutch is a flea market find from the same era as the dress. It´s a clutch to actually fit everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4981934
> View attachment 4981935
> View attachment 4981936


You look fantastic the dress really suits you!


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> I love it!



Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s far too cold in here to try to dress up, but I found old photos of the outfit I wore to my daughter´s graduation ball. This cheap simple 70ies dress is still an absolute favourite of mine and the Geox shoes are super comfy. The clutch is a flea market find from the same era as the dress. It´s a clutch to actually fit everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4981934
> View attachment 4981935
> View attachment 4981936



Love it!!! Thanks for sharing. Those shoes are excellent! The clutch is very sleek too.


----------



## Jereni

Got one of my two gowns out. Last wore this for a wedding, admittedly when I was a little thinner. Am on a diet and working out regularly so hopefully will be back to that point by the time COVID’s over.

It’s a really nice dark purple / burgundy and I love how long it is. Probably need to get some tailoring done so that there’s no so much gaping at the front.



When I wore it before it was with strappy black heels, although now I’m thinking these silvery Loeffler Randals



Only have two evening bags really, and with this dress I’d probably wear my pearly charcoal Chanel WOC.



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

keodi said:


> I agree @BowieFan1971 the additions are indeed perfect!
> 
> I love this! I'm very OCD, I had this system prior, but then I got clear plastic shoe boxes so that I can see whats inside.
> 
> Same!
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I hope they sell fast!
> 
> I'm really sorry you didn't have any luck with house hunting. I hope you find something soon!
> 
> Nope! these are fabulous!
> 
> I love it!
> 
> I'm not a fan.
> 
> Congratulations! how exciting!!
> 
> Congratulations!! I can't wait for you to share with us!
> 
> 
> I love your outfits!
> 
> You look fantastic the dress really suits you!



Thank-you @keodi ! Good old times...


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> Love it!!! Thanks for sharing. Those shoes are excellent! The clutch is very sleek too.



Thank-you so much ! The shoes are Geox and extremely comfy. I have them in burgundy, too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Got one of my two gowns out. Last wore this for a wedding, admittedly when I was a little thinner. Am on a diet and working out regularly so hopefully will be back to that point by the time COVID’s over.
> 
> It’s a really nice dark purple / burgundy and I love how long it is. Probably need to get some tailoring done so that there’s no so much gaping at the front.
> View attachment 4982231
> 
> 
> When I wore it before it was with strappy black heels, although now I’m thinking these silvery Loeffler Randals
> View attachment 4982235
> 
> 
> Only have two evening bags really, and with this dress I’d probably wear my pearly charcoal Chanel WOC.
> View attachment 4982238
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Looks amazing! Love that color on you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> Got one of my two gowns out. Last wore this for a wedding, admittedly when I was a little thinner. Am on a diet and working out regularly so hopefully will be back to that point by the time COVID’s over.
> 
> It’s a really nice dark purple / burgundy and I love how long it is. Probably need to get some tailoring done so that there’s no so much gaping at the front.
> View attachment 4982231
> 
> 
> When I wore it before it was with strappy black heels, although now I’m thinking these silvery Loeffler Randals
> View attachment 4982235
> 
> 
> Only have two evening bags really, and with this dress I’d probably wear my pearly charcoal Chanel WOC.
> View attachment 4982238
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


What a great dress! It suits you so well and honestly I can´t see why you should lose weight. The shoes and bag and perfect additions! Very classy!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a great dress! It suits you so well and honestly I can´t see why you should lose weight. The shoes and bag and perfect additions! Very classy!


+1 on your weight, though if it helps you feel better about how you look and you are healthy in how you do it...


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> an archived photo of the 2018 Florence wedding outfit with blue metallic chanel chocolate bar bag worn as a clutch (midnight blue Derek lam silk charmeaux corset dress, black Alexander McQueen rosette covered silk jacket) plus this weeks burgundy bag and *@docride custom art rescue (Bag that’s me) attached below.*


Love them all! Your photos are always brilliant!
I mistakenly thought the camo bag was still a work in progress, so it's great that it is with you and you are already using it!
Any chance of another close-up picture of it? I was wondering how literal/abstract the take on camo would be on the finished bag. 

Edit: I now think that I may have confused your bags!  Is this the camo bag or was that another one?



cowgirlsboots said:


> but I found old photos of the outfit I wore to my daughter´s graduation ball.


Wow! What I wouldn't give to look as fabulous as you do! 


Jereni said:


> It’s a really nice dark purple / burgundy and I love how long it is.


You look gorgeous in that dress! I love your hair colour!


----------



## 880

Thank you all, @keodi, @Jereni, @dcooney4, @BowieFan1971, @jblended, for your kind words! 

@BowieFan1971, so excited for your new picotin! Congrats! 
@cowgirlsboots, I love your pics with the 70s style dress for your DD’s event! 

@jblended, I spoke with  @docride re a concept for an abstract camo, and we ended up with this. . . .we figure it out together and she knows what will work with my style often more accurately than I do  There  is a bit more contrast IRL than in these pics, but it’s hard t9 capture. 







Also, a cute article https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...lgood-outfit-at-a-time?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> @jblended, I spoke with @docride re a concept for an abstract camo, and we ended up with this. . . .we figure it out together and she knows what will work with my style often more accurately than I do  There is a bit more contrast IRL than in these pics, but it’s hard t9 capture.


Oh how I love this! The juxtaposition of an elegant H bag with the edgy abstract application of metallic paint is just so, so good.
Thank you so much for the pictures! I can't stop looking at it! 
What a brilliant way to rescue the bag and make it totally personal to your style.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I am sorta the proud owner of an orange Pico 18! She accepted the offer and says she is shipping it out today. It has to go through Poshmark because of the amount of the sale, then get sent to me, so who knows when I will actually receive it! Hope it is exactly what it appears to be...if not, I should be able to flip it. So I am cautiously excited! I originally wanted one in Gold, but as I thought about it, I have so any brown bags and orange is fun and an iconic Hermès color! Plus I think it is a super versatile pop of color! Goes well with the warm neutrals I favor now, whereas red always went best with the grays and blacks I used to wear a lot but don’t now.


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## missie1

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I am sorta the proud owner of an orange Pico 18! She accepted the offer and says she is shipping it out today. It has to go through Poshmark because of the amount of the sale, then get sent to me, so who knows when I will actually receive it! Hope it is exactly what it appears to be...if not, I should be able to flip it. So I am cautiously excited! I originally wanted one in Gold, but as I thought about it, I have so any brown bags and orange is fun and an iconic Hermès color! Plus I think it is a super versatile pop of color! Goes well with the warm neutrals I favor now, whereas red always went best with the grays and blacks I used to wear a lot but don’t now.


Congratulations on your new bag. Can’t wait to see


----------



## jblended

Hmmm...shopping my own is turning into culling my own.
I have a Jack French London messenger bag that a friend gifted me years ago. I don't like the feel of the leather- it feels very plastic to the touch. I adore the interior of the bag and that is the reason I held on to it. It's this gorgeous purple microsuede.
Edit: Picture of the signature lining in all their bags...from google, not mine.



Opening the bag to that purple makes me so happy, and the interior pockets are so functional...but carrying the actual bag is kind of meh. 
I used it on my morning walk to see if I could fall in love with it again but all that did was confirm that I will never fall in love with the leather. Now to keep my eyes peeled for a potential new home for it.


----------



## doni

@BowieFan1971 , H orange is a great color and much more versatile than it seems, goes great with blue and denim too.



jblended said:


> Opening the bag to that purple makes me so happy, and the interior pockets are so functional...but carrying the actual bag is kind of meh.
> I used it on my morning walk to see if I could fall in love with it again but all that did was confirm that I will never fall in love with the leather. Now to keep my eyes peeled for a potential new home for it.



You gave it a chance, it didn’t work, time to let go!



880 said:


> I love the vanity case, but totally understand your reasons for returning. And, I adore your heels. The strap placement is flattering and they look comfy, like your foot is well seated in the shoe. . .
> an archived photo of the 2018 Florence wedding outfit with blue metallic chanel chocolate bar bag worn as a clutch  (midnight blue Derek lam silk charmeaux corset dress, black Alexander McQueen rosette covered silk jacket) plus this weeks burgundy bag and @docride custom art rescue (Bag that’s me) attached below.
> @BowieFan1971, for H bags be sure to authenticate. Some TPfers have had issues with TRR
> @dcooney4,  congrats on DD’s wedding!
> View attachment 4981649
> View attachment 4981650
> View attachment 4981651



Oh wonderful! I love the Chanel chocolate bars. A friend of mine got a call from a second cousin, she was giving her mother’s stuff away, and would she want to have a look first? She found two Chanel chocolate bar purses 
I have the same H strap 



Jereni said:


> I am always surprised that other people don’t have the same interest in privacy as I do. Lol I’d never build a patio that stared over someone’s yard - then they can see ME too



We have an urban garden, it is quite airy but it is surrounded by buildings with windows and balconies that look on us. I don’t mind. It gives me a Mediterranean feeling, i.e., makes me feel more at home 



cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s far too cold in here to try to dress up, but I found old photos of the outfit I wore to my daughter´s graduation ball. This cheap simple 70ies dress is still an absolute favourite of mine and the Geox shoes are super comfy. The clutch is a flea market find from the same era as the dress. It´s a clutch to actually fit everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4981934
> View attachment 4981935
> View attachment 4981936



Oh wow! It looks very Alice Temperley. Beautiful.



Jereni said:


> Got one of my two gowns out. Last wore this for a wedding, admittedly when I was a little thinner. Am on a diet and working out regularly so hopefully will be back to that point by the time COVID’s over.
> 
> It’s a really nice dark purple / burgundy and I love how long it is. Probably need to get some tailoring done so that there’s no so much gaping at the front.
> View attachment 4982231
> 
> 
> When I wore it before it was with strappy black heels, although now I’m thinking these silvery Loeffler Randals
> Only have two evening bags really, and with this dress I’d probably wear my pearly charcoal Chanel WOC.



Lovely. I love burgundy for evening. And it looks great with your hair (jealous )!
Perfect pairing with your WOC


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Hmmm...shopping my own is turning into culling my own.
> I have a Jack French London messenger bag that a friend gifted me years ago. I don't like the feel of the leather- it feels very plastic to the touch. I adore the interior of the bag and that is the reason I held on to it. It's this gorgeous purple microsuede.
> Edit: Picture of the signature lining in all their bags...from google, not mine.
> 
> View attachment 4982491
> 
> Opening the bag to that purple makes me so happy, and the interior pockets are so functional...but carrying the actual bag is kind of meh.
> I used it on my morning walk to see if I could fall in love with it again but all that did was confirm that I will never fall in love with the leather. Now to keep my eyes peeled for a potential new home for it.


Nice way to make the decision...and to be real.


----------



## 880

doni said:


> I have the same H strap


Thanks @doni! My strap is actually from an Etsy seller shoulderbagstrap that other TPfers recommended to me. 
I misspoke re the expressionist camo. Had a conversation with @docride when she asked me if I wanted metallic on this one.  we decided to keep my 30B matte metallic and this one non metallic. DH says IRL it almost looks like abstract python, bc of thr texture of the bag. But, with me these will be works in progress, so it could change in the future (taking into account certain limitations of the leather).


----------



## Jereni

Thank you for the kind words @jblended @BowieFan1971 @cowgirlsboots @doni



cowgirlsboots said:


> What a great dress! It suits you so well and honestly I can´t see why you should lose weight. The shoes and bag and perfect additions! Very classy!



That’s kind of you to say - and I probably shouldn’t have brought it up, was not trying to fish for compliments. I definitely agree that I don’t have a weight ‘problem’. It’s just that I was in really in good shape about 4 years ago and am now 20 pounds heavier than I was at that time - I miss the shape of my body from then and would like to get back to that is all. And wear certain pants again.



jblended said:


> Hmmm...shopping my own is turning into culling my own.
> I have a Jack French London messenger bag that a friend gifted me years ago. I don't like the feel of the leather- it feels very plastic to the touch. I adore the interior of the bag and that is the reason I held on to it. It's this gorgeous purple microsuede.
> Edit: Picture of the signature lining in all their bags...from google, not mine.
> 
> View attachment 4982491
> 
> Opening the bag to that purple makes me so happy, and the interior pockets are so functional...but carrying the actual bag is kind of meh.
> I used it on my morning walk to see if I could fall in love with it again but all that did was confirm that I will never fall in love with the leather. Now to keep my eyes peeled for a potential new home for it.



Agreed with others that this sounds like the right decision! I am definitely in the camp that most of the bags one has should ‘spark joy.’

I know Marie Kondo makes a strong statement that things one owns just because they are functional should still also be culled. I don’t go quite that far... my Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir is more about being functional for traveling than for being sexy. But a fashion bag that one wears for day-to-day should spark joy for sure!


----------



## doni

Loving all this talk and pics of evening wear. I had to go try to find some pics. The first is with my daughter. This is the dress I plan to continue to wear for these things as long as I don’t destroy it. The second pic in the last event I went to shows the clutch, one year and half ago it must have been... Going to the venue by foot, which helps to explain the high chances of destroying the dress before its time is due...


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

doni said:


> Loving all this talk and pics of evening wear. I had to go try to find some pics. The first is with my daughter. This is the dress I plan to continue to wear for these things as long as I don’t destroy it. The second pic in the last event I went to shows the clutch, one year and half ago it must have been... Going to the venue by foot, which helps to explain the high chances of destroying the dress before its time is due...
> 
> View attachment 4982507
> 
> View attachment 4982508


Wow - that is a beautiful dress!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s far too cold in here to try to dress up, but I found old photos of the outfit I wore to my daughter´s graduation ball. This cheap simple 70ies dress is still an absolute favourite of mine and the Geox shoes are super comfy. The clutch is a flea market find from the same era as the dress. It´s a clutch to actually fit everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4981934
> View attachment 4981935
> View attachment 4981936


Beautuful! 


Jereni said:


> Got one of my two gowns out. Last wore this for a wedding, admittedly when I was a little thinner. Am on a diet and working out regularly so hopefully will be back to that point by the time COVID’s over.
> 
> It’s a really nice dark purple / burgundy and I love how long it is. Probably need to get some tailoring done so that there’s no so much gaping at the front.
> View attachment 4982231
> 
> 
> When I wore it before it was with strappy black heels, although now I’m thinking these silvery Loeffler Randals
> View attachment 4982235
> 
> 
> Only have two evening bags really, and with this dress I’d probably wear my pearly charcoal Chanel WOC.
> View attachment 4982238
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


I love this color, and I think it looks wonderful on you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Wow! What I wouldn't give to look as fabulous as you do!



You are too kind @jblended ! Thank-you so much!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Thank you all, @keodi, @Jereni, @dcooney4, @BowieFan1971, @jblended, for your kind words!
> 
> @BowieFan1971, so excited for your new picotin! Congrats!
> @cowgirlsboots, I love your pics with the 70s style dress for your DD’s event!
> 
> @jblended, I spoke with  @docride re a concept for an abstract camo, and we ended up with this. . . .we figure it out together and she knows what will work with my style often more accurately than I do  There  is a bit more contrast IRL than in these pics, but it’s hard t9 capture.
> View attachment 4982348
> View attachment 4982349
> View attachment 4982350
> View attachment 4982351
> View attachment 4982352
> 
> 
> Also, a cute article https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...lgood-outfit-at-a-time?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other



Your Birkin is gorgeous in the abstract camo design! It suits you extremely well!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Can't wait to see it!


+1!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Hmmm...shopping my own is turning into culling my own.
> I have a Jack French London messenger bag that a friend gifted me years ago. I don't like the feel of the leather- it feels very plastic to the touch. I adore the interior of the bag and that is the reason I held on to it. It's this gorgeous purple microsuede.
> Edit: Picture of the signature lining in all their bags...from google, not mine.
> 
> View attachment 4982491
> 
> Opening the bag to that purple makes me so happy, and the interior pockets are so functional...but carrying the actual bag is kind of meh.
> I used it on my morning walk to see if I could fall in love with it again but all that did was confirm that I will never fall in love with the leather. Now to keep my eyes peeled for a potential new home for it.



Not culling down, curating...  it´s good to notice once a bag has no place in your life anymore and only becomes a burden especially in your minimalistic lifestyle. Somebody else will love it!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Got one of my two gowns out. Last wore this for a wedding, admittedly when I was a little thinner. Am on a diet and working out regularly so hopefully will be back to that point by the time COVID’s over.
> 
> It’s a really nice dark purple / burgundy and I love how long it is. Probably need to get some tailoring done so that there’s no so much gaping at the front.
> View attachment 4982231
> 
> 
> When I wore it before it was with strappy black heels, although now I’m thinking these silvery Loeffler Randals
> View attachment 4982235
> 
> 
> Only have two evening bags really, and with this dress I’d probably wear my pearly charcoal Chanel WOC.
> View attachment 4982238
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous dress! Love it with those pretty shoes! You look great!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Oh wow! It looks very Alice Temperley. Beautiful.


Thank-you! I had to look up Alice Temperley and fully agree. Mine is only household brand 70ies, made in England as far as I remember. I removed the label when I altered it as it was a bit small for me. I used to have the same dress in a bright blue, this time a bit big, but sold it on as the colour wasn´t right for me.


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> Loving all this talk and pics of evening wear. I had to go try to find some pics. The first is with my daughter. This is the dress I plan to continue to wear for these things as long as I don’t destroy it. The second pic in the last event I went to shows the clutch, one year and half ago it must have been... Going to the venue by foot, which helps to explain the high chances of destroying the dress before its time is due...
> 
> View attachment 4982507
> 
> View attachment 4982508



Fabulous dresses!   So beautiful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> That’s kind of you to say - and I probably shouldn’t have brought it up, was not trying to fish for compliments. I definitely agree that I don’t have a weight ‘problem’. It’s just that I was in really in good shape about 4 years ago and am now 20 pounds heavier than I was at that time - I miss the shape of my body from then and would like to get back to that is all. And wear certain pants again.


I don´t think anybody expected you to fish for compliments and can fully understand your reason for wanting to lose a bit of weight. If you prefer the shape of your body you had in the past it´s completely understandable you are trying to get it back. I think everybody has some ideal picture of their own body. As long as it is whithin reach why not go for it! Good luck on your weight journey! Take care!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Hmmm...shopping my own is turning into culling my own.
> I have a Jack French London messenger bag that a friend gifted me years ago. I don't like the feel of the leather- it feels very plastic to the touch. I adore the interior of the bag and that is the reason I held on to it. It's this gorgeous purple microsuede.
> Edit: Picture of the signature lining in all their bags...from google, not mine.
> 
> View attachment 4982491
> 
> Opening the bag to that purple makes me so happy, and the interior pockets are so functional...but carrying the actual bag is kind of meh.
> I used it on my morning walk to see if I could fall in love with it again but all that did was confirm that I will never fall in love with the leather. Now to keep my eyes peeled for a potential new home for it.



You're doing a really impressive job of shopping, and editing/curating, your collection! That purple lining is stunning!      Sorry the leather isn't high quality.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Loving all this talk and pics of evening wear. I had to go try to find some pics. The first is with my daughter. This is the dress I plan to continue to wear for these things as long as I don’t destroy it. The second pic in the last event I went to shows the clutch, one year and half ago it must have been... Going to the venue by foot, which helps to explain the high chances of destroying the dress before its time is due...
> 
> View attachment 4982507
> 
> View attachment 4982508



Oh wow! That´s so glamourous! You look stunning! Hopefully there´ll be many more occasions for you to rock this outfit!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cowgirlsboots proudly presents: 
the Delidior bag from 2010. It had some tlc and now I´m truly happy! 





To me this feels like a bag to go with everything- even with sloppy homewear...  




...plus it picks up some trends (no, it was already there before the trends came up, so it might be their mother) oversized quilting, big chains. 
Usually I´m no fan of GHW. With this bag I quite like it. 

I´m looking forward to taking it out (even if it´s only to the supermarket.)


----------



## Jereni

doni said:


> Loving all this talk and pics of evening wear. I had to go try to find some pics. The first is with my daughter. This is the dress I plan to continue to wear for these things as long as I don’t destroy it. The second pic in the last event I went to shows the clutch, one year and half ago it must have been... Going to the venue by foot, which helps to explain the high chances of destroying the dress before its time is due...
> 
> View attachment 4982507
> 
> View attachment 4982508



All of these dresses are gorgeous and OMG that photo of you walking towards the camera is EVERYTHING! YES! The dress, the jacket - it’s like the photo in the dictionary next to the definition of ‘fabulous’


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Cowgirlsboots proudly presents:
> the Delidior bag from 2010. It had some tlc and now I´m truly happy!
> 
> View attachment 4982658
> View attachment 4982661
> 
> 
> To me this feels like a bag to go with everything- even with sloppy homewear...
> 
> View attachment 4982656
> 
> 
> ...plus it picks up some trends (no, it was already there before the trends came up, so it might be their mother) oversized quilting, big chains.
> Usually I´m no fan of GHW. With this bag I quite like it.
> 
> I´m looking forward to taking it out (even if it´s only to the supermarket.)


 its marvelous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I have a closet with probably 10 formal dresses/outfits in it. We used to attend about 4 formal events every year. *I pet them now, and whisper to them “I remember you, and still love you. One day soon, I’ll wear you. Until then sleep well my lovelies.*“ ❤


 I love this Cookie.


JenJBS said:


> I also need more balls and galas in my life!
> 
> Great life goal!
> 
> Thank you!   It does fit my phone. Barely, but it does.
> 
> So sorry the LV vanity case didn't work out. There isn't a different strap you could use instead? My BV mini Pouch thin leather strap was too long single, but way too short doubled. I found a solution today - a Coach Dinky dark gunmetal chain strap that's exactly the right length.
> 
> View attachment 4981335


Wonderful pouch, I love the colour and the leather! 


dcooney4 said:


> I used to have jeans and tee shirts and evening gowns and no in between. I gave most of them away and just found one I had forgotten I still had. It was in a dry cleaning bag hidden behind the floor length coat I would wear over them in winter. I thought there wouldn't be many more of such occasions. Now my daughter will be getting married and it will be very formal. So now I am in search of an elegant dress again.


 Congratulations dc to you and your daughter on her upcoming wedding. That’s an exciting milestone! Best wishes with finding a dress that you makes you feel like a million bucks and you will dance in.


Jereni said:


> I know right? The color is to die for, and it looked really good with some of my outfits. But unless I add like a keychain to it to extend the length, it just felt abnormally short.
> 
> Here’s a mod shot. Sorry my iPhone really takes terrible photos, I need to buy a proper camera.
> View attachment 4981617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hack on the mini pouch! That gunmetal color looks cool with the purple.
> 
> I have one of these Coach straps also, aren’t they great? Mine is gold, and I use it as an alternate on my Willis satchel. Am also thinking of using it with the large BV pouch if I get that. I already tested it and you can feed it thru the openings under the hinges of the pouch.
> 
> For the LV bag, fundamentally I don’t want to change the strap. I like the strap it comes with and think it’s beautiful. If it was longer, it’d be a harder decision, but as a vanity case it is also a little bulky in terms of sticking out from my body so that’s another thing I’m not in love with.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you had a closet of extremes! And I’m jealous that you got to alternate between super casual and high end - best of both worlds!
> 
> I have only two long ‘ball gowns’ and would love more opportunities to wear them.
> 
> ACTUALLY, why don’t we make this a thing?! Post your mod shots in your evening wear, and the bag you would pair with it! I’ll try to take something and post later today.


Great bag and shoes Jereni! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I am sorta the proud owner of an orange Pico 18! She accepted the offer and says she is shipping it out today. It has to go through Poshmark because of the amount of the sale, then get sent to me, so who knows when I will actually receive it! Hope it is exactly what it appears to be...if not, I should be able to flip it. So I am cautiously excited! I originally wanted one in Gold, but as I thought about it, I have so any brown bags and orange is fun and an iconic Hermès color! Plus I think it is a super versatile pop of color! Goes well with the warm neutrals I favor now, whereas red always went best with the grays and blacks I used to wear a lot but don’t now.


Congratulations on your Pico acquisition- so exciting, I can’t wait to see your reveal pics! 


880 said:


> an archived photo of the 2018 Florence wedding outfit with blue metallic chanel chocolate bar bag worn as a clutch  (midnight blue Derek lam silk charmeaux corset dress, black Alexander McQueen rosette covered silk jacket) plus this weeks burgundy bag and @docride custom art rescue (Bag that’s me) attached below.
> View attachment 4981649
> View attachment 4981650
> View attachment 4981651


@880 you look spectacular in the corset dress! 
I love your prune Kelly and docride’s art rescue bag looks fantastic on you!
Thanks for sharing the article, yes, I am all in for wearing what makes you feel good.  


BowieFan1971 said:


> Red bags....I have too many and that is with selling 2...
> LV Reade PM (one of my faves and one of the few to get a comment from DH)
> Le Pliage Shopping
> Innue (in back)
> Etro satchel
> Dooney tote (gift from DH. So can’t sell it but would)
> Lauren RL satchel/tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981705
> View attachment 4981713
> View attachment 4981714
> View attachment 4981716


Oooh, gorgeous family of red bags BowieFan. The scarf on your Reade is a perfect match.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Wonderful pouch, I love the colour and the leather!



Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> Loving all this talk and pics of evening wear. I had to go try to find some pics. The first is with my daughter. This is the dress I plan to continue to wear for these things as long as I don’t destroy it. The second pic in the last event I went to shows the clutch, one year and half ago it must have been... Going to the venue by foot, which helps to explain the high chances of destroying the dress before its time is due...
> 
> View attachment 4982507
> 
> View attachment 4982508


Fantastic dresses!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I wore my little PLG in Oxblood today. Trying to do one of the challenges.


Great colour on your PLG! I am doing the wear your red and burgundy bags challenge, too.  


cowgirlsboots said:


> Insta-worthy to me is no valid measurement. What´s Insta?
> 
> Sigh, yes, mine will be petted and get the loving look, too- one day... same about the shoes I chose to one day wear with this dress... sleeping in their pretty box.


Fabulous dress and shoes!


cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s far too cold in here to try to dress up, but I found old photos of the outfit I wore to my daughter´s graduation ball. This cheap simple 70ies dress is still an absolute favourite of mine and the Geox shoes are super comfy. The clutch is a flea market find from the same era as the dress. It´s a clutch to actually fit everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4981934
> View attachment 4981935
> View attachment 4981936


Beautiful dress, shoes and clutch! I really like those shoes. You look stunning! 


Jereni said:


> Got one of my two gowns out. Last wore this for a wedding, admittedly when I was a little thinner. Am on a diet and working out regularly so hopefully will be back to that point by the time COVID’s over.
> 
> It’s a really nice dark purple / burgundy and I love how long it is. Probably need to get some tailoring done so that there’s no so much gaping at the front.
> View attachment 4982231
> 
> 
> When I wore it before it was with strappy black heels, although now I’m thinking these silvery Loeffler Randals
> View attachment 4982235
> 
> 
> Only have two evening bags really, and with this dress I’d probably wear my pearly charcoal Chanel WOC.
> View attachment 4982238
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Burgundy looks wonderful on you Jereni. Great pic, the gown, hair, shoes and WOC! 


jblended said:


> Hmmm...shopping my own is turning into culling my own.
> I have a Jack French London messenger bag that a friend gifted me years ago. I don't like the feel of the leather- it feels very plastic to the touch. I adore the interior of the bag and that is the reason I held on to it. It's this gorgeous purple microsuede.
> Edit: Picture of the signature lining in all their bags...from google, not mine.
> 
> View attachment 4982491
> 
> Opening the bag to that purple makes me so happy, and the interior pockets are so functional...but carrying the actual bag is kind of meh.
> I used it on my morning walk to see if I could fall in love with it again but all that did was confirm that I will never fall in love with the leather. Now to keep my eyes peeled for a potential new home for it.


Congratulations on your decision - great job curating your closet. 


doni said:


> Loving all this talk and pics of evening wear. I had to go try to find some pics. The first is with my daughter. This is the dress I plan to continue to wear for these things as long as I don’t destroy it. The second pic in the last event I went to shows the clutch, one year and half ago it must have been... Going to the venue by foot, which helps to explain the high chances of destroying the dress before its time is due...
> 
> View attachment 4982507
> 
> View attachment 4982508


You and your daughter look stunning doni. Beautiful dress, wonderful styling and I love your smile.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Cowgirlsboots proudly presents:
> the Delidior bag from 2010. It had some tlc and now I´m truly happy!
> 
> View attachment 4982658
> View attachment 4982661
> 
> 
> To me this feels like a bag to go with everything- even with sloppy homewear...
> 
> View attachment 4982656
> 
> 
> ...plus it picks up some trends (no, it was already there before the trends came up, so it might be their mother) oversized quilting, big chains.
> Usually I´m no fan of GHW. With this bag I quite like it.
> 
> I´m looking forward to taking it out (even if it´s only to the supermarket.)


 Another well chosen addition cowgirlsboots. It fits your aesthetic perfectly and is “so you.” The leather looks amazing. Congratulations on your Delidior.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Not culling down, *curating...  it´s good to notice once a bag has no place in your life anymore* and only becomes a burden especially in your minimalistic lifestyle. Somebody else will love it!


Yes, to curating. @BowieFan1971 @jblended made me reflect on previous acquisitions. Specifically, when I made my last couple of acquisitions I was very motivated to find a bag to exit. I did one in one out. in 2017, I was fortunate to acquire four bags. Three of those acquisitions are currently in my top top 6 bags by usage, so very good choices and great fit with my lifestyle and what I like to carry. Between 2017 and 2018 I released 11 bags, a big purge. What I am trying to say is when I make an acquisition it seems to help me review my total bag wardrobe with fresh eyes and feel more comfortable releasing other bags, enjoying my favourites => curating my bag wardrobe. Great job on the current rehoming, selling decisions everyone. 

@doni I also bought a couple new lipsticks, reviewed what I have, exited the least favourites and  finally identified my favourite red lipstick is YSL Rouge Pur Couture Glossy Stain, 11 Rouge Gouache. It is like a lipstick, lipgloss and stain all in one. They have many colours to choose from. This is my current favourite red.

*My question to everyone, if we already have our favourite bags, favourite outfits, favourite lipstick ... why do we keep shopping?*


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Cowgirlsboots proudly presents:
> the Delidior bag from 2010. It had some tlc and now I´m truly happy!
> 
> View attachment 4982658
> View attachment 4982661
> 
> 
> To me this feels like a bag to go with everything- even with sloppy homewear...
> 
> View attachment 4982656
> 
> 
> ...plus it picks up some trends (no, it was already there before the trends came up, so it might be their mother) oversized quilting, big chains.
> Usually I´m no fan of GHW. With this bag I quite like it.
> 
> I´m looking forward to taking it out (even if it´s only to the supermarket.)


What a Wonderful find.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Great colour on your PLG! I am doing the wear your red and burgundy bags challenge, too.
> 
> Fabulous dress and shoes!
> 
> Beautiful dress, shoes and clutch! I really like those shoes. You look stunning!
> 
> Burgundy looks wonderful on you Jereni. Great pic, the gown, hair, shoes and WOC!
> 
> Congratulations on your decision - great job curating your closet.
> 
> You and your daughter look stunning doni. Beautiful dress, wonderful styling and I love your smile.
> 
> Another well chosen addition cowgirlsboots. It fits your aesthetic perfectly and is “so you.” The leather looks amazing. Congratulations on your Delidior.
> 
> Yes, to curating. @BowieFan1971 @jblended made me reflect on previous acquisitions. Specifically, when I made my last couple of acquisitions I was very motivated to find a bag to exit. I did one in one out. in 2017, I was fortunate to acquire four bags. Three of those acquisitions are currently in my top top 6 bags by usage, so very good choices and great fit with my lifestyle and what I like to carry. Between 2017 and 2018 I released 11 bags, a big purge. What I am trying to say is when I make an acquisition it seems to help me review my total bag wardrobe with fresh eyes and feel more comfortable releasing other bags, enjoying my favourites => curating my bag wardrobe. Great job on the current rehoming, selling decisions everyone.
> 
> @doni I also bought a couple new lipsticks, reviewed what I have, exited the least favourites and  finally identified my favourite red lipstick is YSL Rouge Pur Couture Glossy Stain, 11 Rouge Gouache. It is like a lipstick, lipgloss and stain all in one. They have many colours to choose from. This is my current favourite red.
> 
> *My question to everyone, if we already have our favourite bags, favourite outfits, favourite lipstick ... why do we keep shopping?*


Because we love to shop. 
Because the search is fun.
Because our tastes change; what we loved once we don't anymore.
Because our lives change so our needs change.
Because new and shiny is always good.
Because we keep seeing things we like.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Because we love to shop.
> Because the search is fun.
> Because our tastes change; what we loved once we don't anymore.
> Because our lives change so our needs change.
> Because new and shiny is always good.
> Because we keep seeing things we like.


Thank you so much whateve. Those are all great reasons when I see them written down. I will soak on your words and not be so hard on myself when I look at what I already have and I am scrolling through the internet researching scarves, jewelry and bags.


----------



## whateve

These are my current red and burgundy bags. The only new one since last year is the star quilted Coach Jes. The other red bag is 1996 Coach Sonoma. The burgundy bags are, left to right, Reed Krakoff, Balenciaga club bag in poupre, Coach Bleecker flap from 2007, and Coach 1999 Rambler's Legacy.





I had a small vintage 1970s Coach red flap last year. I no longer have it.


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> *My question to everyone, if we already have our favourite bags, favourite outfits, favourite lipstick ... why do we keep shopping?*



I don’t think I could say it better than @whateve, but for me, while I have favorites amongst what I own now, that doesn’t mean I yet have the ‘perfect’ item of a certain type.

One example is my Proenza Schouler PS11 tiny. The bag itself is a little boxy for me, but I LOVE the color, it matches a huge number of my outfits, and is easy to get in and out of. There however may yet be another camel bag out there that would be MORE perfect, and if that comes along, I would sell the PS11 and get that.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow - that is a beautiful dress!


Took the words out of my mouth! Wow!


----------



## FizzyWater

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much ! The shoes are Geox and extremely comfy. I have them in burgundy, too.



I love Geox shoes.  Every time I go to the Hermes store (which is not very often - weekdays they're open exactly during my work hours, and Saturdays I have too much else to do) I stop in at the Geox store right in front of the subway station.  They are usually running a 2-for-1 sale in the back, so I pick up my generic black ballerinas there.  They're so comfortable!

I can't wear Doc Martens* as the Air Wear bounciness does something awful to my otherwise healthy knees, but the small cushion for Geox means I can run around city streets all day in them.  I haven't tried any fancier styles yet - yours are really pretty.  I should branch out! 

*There is an exception for the 21-eye huge beasts that come out for festivals or when I feel like I need a massive workout.  Just the weight of those somehow overcomes the bounciness.


----------



## Jereni

Did some damage this weekend, but all of the bags were ones that I’d been planning on for a few weeks.

First, I went for it on the BV pouch. I realize this is not everyone’s favorite but I love it and I think it will work for me. I also have a Coach strap that I can insert into it if for some reason I need one while I am out. It’s the ‘rust’ color and it’s so unique.


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Great colour on your PLG! I am doing the wear your red and burgundy bags challenge, too.
> 
> Fabulous dress and shoes!
> 
> Beautiful dress, shoes and clutch! I really like those shoes. You look stunning!
> 
> Burgundy looks wonderful on you Jereni. Great pic, the gown, hair, shoes and WOC!
> 
> Congratulations on your decision - great job curating your closet.
> 
> You and your daughter look stunning doni. Beautiful dress, wonderful styling and I love your smile.
> 
> Another well chosen addition cowgirlsboots. It fits your aesthetic perfectly and is “so you.” The leather looks amazing. Congratulations on your Delidior.
> 
> Yes, to curating. @BowieFan1971 @jblended made me reflect on previous acquisitions. Specifically, when I made my last couple of acquisitions I was very motivated to find a bag to exit. I did one in one out. in 2017, I was fortunate to acquire four bags. Three of those acquisitions are currently in my top top 6 bags by usage, so very good choices and great fit with my lifestyle and what I like to carry. Between 2017 and 2018 I released 11 bags, a big purge. What I am trying to say is when I make an acquisition it seems to help me review my total bag wardrobe with fresh eyes and feel more comfortable releasing other bags, enjoying my favourites => curating my bag wardrobe. Great job on the current rehoming, selling decisions everyone.
> 
> @doni I also bought a couple new lipsticks, reviewed what I have, exited the least favourites and  finally identified my favourite red lipstick is YSL Rouge Pur Couture Glossy Stain, 11 Rouge Gouache. It is like a lipstick, lipgloss and stain all in one. They have many colours to choose from. This is my current favourite red.
> 
> *My question to everyone, if we already have our favourite bags, favourite outfits, favourite lipstick ... why do we keep shopping?*


I don’t eat my favorite food every day...I would get tired of it. Sometimes we need to take a break from favorites in order for them to remain our favorites. And not everything that is “me” is always my favorite. Or my favorite is no longer “me” because I have changed. As far as clothes, my weight has fluctuated so much over the years that after purging what no longer fits through various points, I have no long term favorite clothes left! I am at my heaviest non-pregnancy weight, about 25-30 pounds more than my average weight in my 20’s and 30’s. And while I sometimes have moments  I wish I had my old body back, I am generally ok with where I am and plan to stay here, focusing on starting an exercise program for my health. That’s the great thing about scarves and bags....money well spent because they will always fit! And they make inexpensive clothes that fit well and compliment me look expensive, regardless of weight.

With bras and lipstick, it is because literally EVERY TIME I find one I love, they discontinue it....like it’s a plot to mess with me!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Red bags....I have too many and that is with selling 2...
> LV Reade PM (one of my faves and one of the few to get a comment from DH)
> Le Pliage Shopping
> Innue (in back)
> Etro satchel
> Dooney tote (gift from DH. So can’t sell it but would)
> Lauren RL satchel/tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981705
> View attachment 4981713
> View attachment 4981714
> View attachment 4981716


Gorgeous! I love the LV as well - but I love totes! ❤️


More bags said:


> Great colour on your PLG! I am doing the wear your red and burgundy bags challenge, too.
> 
> Fabulous dress and shoes!
> 
> Beautiful dress, shoes and clutch! I really like those shoes. You look stunning!
> 
> Burgundy looks wonderful on you Jereni. Great pic, the gown, hair, shoes and WOC!
> 
> Congratulations on your decision - great job curating your closet.
> 
> You and your daughter look stunning doni. Beautiful dress, wonderful styling and I love your smile.
> 
> Another well chosen addition cowgirlsboots. It fits your aesthetic perfectly and is “so you.” The leather looks amazing. Congratulations on your Delidior.
> 
> Yes, to curating. @BowieFan1971 @jblended made me reflect on previous acquisitions. Specifically, when I made my last couple of acquisitions I was very motivated to find a bag to exit. I did one in one out. in 2017, I was fortunate to acquire four bags. Three of those acquisitions are currently in my top top 6 bags by usage, so very good choices and great fit with my lifestyle and what I like to carry. Between 2017 and 2018 I released 11 bags, a big purge. What I am trying to say is when I make an acquisition it seems to help me review my total bag wardrobe with fresh eyes and feel more comfortable releasing other bags, enjoying my favourites => curating my bag wardrobe. Great job on the current rehoming, selling decisions everyone.
> 
> @doni I also bought a couple new lipsticks, reviewed what I have, exited the least favourites and  finally identified my favourite red lipstick is YSL Rouge Pur Couture Glossy Stain, 11 Rouge Gouache. It is like a lipstick, lipgloss and stain all in one. They have many colours to choose from. This is my current favourite red.
> 
> *My question to everyone, if we already have our favourite bags, favourite outfits, favourite lipstick ... why do we keep shopping?*


Hmmm... 
Because we are hunters and gatherers by nature. 
It’s part of our nature to always look for something better, or - in my case - not run out. 

I’ll confess to not being able to figure out my irrational love for black bags. I don’t *need* another, but... what if I do?!?


whateve said:


> Because we love to shop.
> Because the search is fun.
> Because our tastes change; what we loved once we don't anymore.
> Because our lives change so our needs change.
> Because new and shiny is always good.
> Because we keep seeing things we like.


❤️❤️❤️


whateve said:


> These are my current red and burgundy bags. The only new one since last year is the star quilted Coach Jes. The other red bag is 1996 Coach Sonoma. The burgundy bags are, left to right, Reed Krakoff, Balenciaga club bag in poupre, Coach Bleecker flap from 2007, and Coach 1999 Rambler's Legacy.
> View attachment 4982846
> 
> View attachment 4982847
> 
> 
> I had a small vintage 1970s Coach red flap last year. I no longer have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982849


I love that Coach Bleeker! ❤️


Jereni said:


> Did some damage this weekend, but all of the bags were ones that I’d been planning on for a few weeks.
> 
> First, I went for it on the BV pouch. I realize this is not everyone’s favorite but I love it and I think it will work for me. I also have a Coach strap that I can insert into it if for some reason I need one while I am out. It’s the ‘rust’ color and it’s so unique.
> View attachment 4982940
> 
> View attachment 4982941


Love it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Because we love to shop.
> Because the search is fun.
> Because our tastes change; what we loved once we don't anymore.
> Because our lives change so our needs change.
> Because new and shiny is always good.
> Because we keep seeing things we like.


+1! You took the words right out of my mouth @whateve !


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> Did some damage this weekend, but all of the bags were ones that I’d been planning on for a few weeks.
> 
> First, I went for it on the BV pouch. I realize this is not everyone’s favorite but I love it and I think it will work for me. I also have a Coach strap that I can insert into it if for some reason I need one while I am out. It’s the ‘rust’ color and it’s so unique.
> View attachment 4982940
> 
> View attachment 4982941



The BV pouch is gorgeous! It looks so natural on you like something that just belongs into into your hand! 
I love the design anyway- a clutch cuddly like a lap dog, roomy and soft. 
One day when they enter the lower price segment of the preloved market I´ll go for one!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t eat my favorite food every day...I would get tired of it. Sometimes we need to take a break from favorites in order for them to remain our favorites. And not everything that is “me” is always my favorite. Or my favorite is no longer “me” because I have changed. As far as clothes, my weight has fluctuated so much over the years that after purging what no longer fits through various points, I have no long term favorite clothes left! I am at my heaviest non-pregnancy weight, about 25-30 pounds more than my average weight in my 20’s and 30’s. And while I sometimes have moments  I wish I had my old body back, I am generally ok with where I am and plan to stay here, focusing on starting an exercise program for my health.* That’s the great thing about scarves and bags....money well spent because they will always fit!* And they make inexpensive clothes that fit well and compliment me look expensive, regardless of weight.
> 
> With bras and lipstick, it is because literally EVERY TIME I find one I love, they discontinue it....like it’s a plot to mess with me!



I love this! Yes, a nice bag will always fit and it can elevate the shabbiest outfit! 
Great clothes are lovely... only they run the risk of not fitting anymore, even shoes sometimes don´t fit anymore due to weight fluctuation. 
I don´t have many good clothes, at least not recent ones. My good stuff is centuries old vintage with the advantage that it´s not fashionable anyway and most of it can be alteredn if needed.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> I love Geox shoes.  Every time I go to the Hermes store (which is not very often - weekdays they're open exactly during my work hours, and Saturdays I have too much else to do) I stop in at the Geox store right in front of the subway station.  They are usually running a 2-for-1 sale in the back, so I pick up my generic black ballerinas there.  They're so comfortable!
> 
> I can't wear Doc Martens* as the Air Wear bounciness does something awful to my otherwise healthy knees, but the small cushion for Geox means I can run around city streets all day in them.  I haven't tried any fancier styles yet - yours are really pretty.  I should branch out!
> 
> *There is an exception for the 21-eye huge beasts that come out for festivals or when I feel like I need a massive workout.  Just the weight of those somehow overcomes the bounciness.



We don´t have a Geox store nearby or I´d go and check out their flats, too. I don´t know my size in Geox, so don´t dare to buy preloved flats or heels without the ankle strap. My daughter found my black heels for me in TKMax. No size tag to be found, but they fit well and I can wear them for hours without any trouble.  
My red ones are preloved. Again no size tag. They were sold as 39 and are a little smaller than the black, but still fine. 
My third pair of Geox is a pair of Patrick cox for Geox sneakers in size 40. They are roomy and very comfortable I found them in a French charity shop when I urgently needed comfy shoes to give my bruised feet a rest after being crazy enough to spend 8 hours at an exhibition in brand new high heeled ankle boots.


----------



## Jereni

Thank you @cowgirlsboots!


Also, this weekend I exchanged the LM vanity bag for the multi pochette with the pink strap. There’s a lot going on with this bag, but somehow it’s just more ‘me.’



I do a lot of outfits that are like: jeans, drapey top, and sexy heels. This bag fits perfectly with those looks and the strap adds to the casual-fabulous vibe. At least I think so.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> *My question to everyone, if we already have our favourite bags, favourite outfits, favourite lipstick ... why do we keep shopping?*



I think for the same reason that we have our favorite food - but still eat lots of other foods - variety.

And as much as I love my favorite bags/outfits, if I wore them every day I'd get bored of them, and they'd no longer be my favorites. Just like if I ate my favorite food every day, I'd get sick of it and no longer enjoy it. Besides, you never know if something will be your new favorite, if you don't try something new. For me the exception is basic black shoes - just like I can drink milk every day and not tire of it. They are a small add on - not the main outfit/meal.

As for lipstick/mascara, the formulas keep evolving, and hopefully improving. They come out with new colors that you might love even more than an old one. And sometimes a favorite lipstick color gets discontinued, so you have to find a new one. 

Anyway, that's my two cents... 

And like @whateve  said, our lives change, and our tastes change.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Because we love to shop.
> Because the search is fun.
> Because our tastes change; what we loved once we don't anymore.
> Because our lives change so our needs change.
> Because new and shiny is always good.
> Because we keep seeing things we like.



Yes! Excellent reasons! Our lives and tastes changing is so very true! 



Jereni said:


> Did some damage this weekend, but all of the bags were ones that I’d been planning on for a few weeks.
> 
> First, I went for it on the BV pouch. I realize this is not everyone’s favorite but I love it and I think it will work for me. I also have a Coach strap that I can insert into it if for some reason I need one while I am out. It’s the ‘rust’ color and it’s so unique.
> View attachment 4982940
> 
> View attachment 4982941



Your new Pouch is beautiful!  All that luscious BV leather...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> Thank you @cowgirlsboots!
> 
> 
> Also, this weekend I exchanged the LM vanity bag for the multi pochette with the pink strap. There’s a lot going on with this bag, but somehow it’s just more ‘me.’
> View attachment 4982972
> 
> 
> I do a lot of outfits that are like: jeans, drapey top, and sexy heels. This bag fits perfectly with those looks and the strap adds to the casual-fabulous vibe. At least I think so.
> View attachment 4982973
> 
> View attachment 4982974



Perfect styling! Congratulations!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Such eye candy!!!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> These are my current red and burgundy bags. The only new one since last year is the star quilted Coach Jes. The other red bag is 1996 Coach Sonoma. The burgundy bags are, left to right, Reed Krakoff, Balenciaga club bag in poupre, Coach Bleecker flap from 2007, and Coach 1999 Rambler's Legacy.
> View attachment 4982846
> 
> View attachment 4982847
> 
> 
> I had a small vintage 1970s Coach red flap last year. I no longer have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982849


Beautiful reds and burgundys. My favourites are your Jes, Sonoma and Club Bag.


Jereni said:


> I don’t think I could say it better than @whateve, but for me, while I have favorites amongst what I own now, that doesn’t mean I yet have the ‘perfect’ item of a certain type.
> 
> One example is my Proenza Schouler PS11 tiny. The bag itself is a little boxy for me, but I LOVE the color, it matches a huge number of my outfits, and is easy to get in and out of. *There however may yet be another camel bag out there that would be MORE perfect*, and if that comes along, I would sell the PS11 and get that.
> View attachment 4982911


This bag is a great colour Jereni. I do agree with your point about possibly finding something more perfect, upgrading.


Jereni said:


> Did some damage this weekend, but all of the bags were ones that I’d been planning on for a few weeks.
> 
> First, I went for it on the BV pouch. I realize this is not everyone’s favorite but I love it and I think it will work for me. I also have a Coach strap that I can insert into it if for some reason I need one while I am out. It’s the ‘rust’ color and it’s so unique.
> View attachment 4982940
> 
> View attachment 4982941


Congratulations on your beautiful pouch. It looks fabulous with your outfit. I love those shoes, too.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t eat my favorite food every day...I would get tired of it. *Sometimes we need to take a break from favorites in order for them to remain our favorites*. And not everything that is “me” is always my favorite. Or my favorite is no longer “me” because I have changed. As far as clothes, my weight has fluctuated so much over the years that after purging what no longer fits through various points, I have no long term favorite clothes left! I am at my heaviest non-pregnancy weight, about 25-30 pounds more than my average weight in my 20’s and 30’s. And while I sometimes have moments  I wish I had my old body back, I am generally ok with where I am and plan to stay here, focusing on starting an exercise program for my health. *That’s the great thing about scarves and bags....money well spent because they will always fit!* And they make inexpensive clothes that fit well and compliment me look expensive, regardless of weight.
> 
> *With bras and lipstick, it is because literally EVERY TIME I find one I love, they discontinue it....like it’s a plot to mess with me! *


Excellent post BowieFan. Yes, we need a break from our favorites for them to remain our favourites. I wholeheartedly agree, thank goodness bags and scarves always fit!  Favourite products being discontinued...



Cookiefiend said:


> Hmmm...
> Because we are hunters and gatherers by nature.
> *It’s part of our nature to always look for something better, or - in my case - not run out.*
> 
> I’ll confess to not being able to figure out my irrational love for black bags. I don’t *need* another, but... what if I do?!?


Good point here,  I love black bags too Cookie.


cowgirlsboots said:


> +1! You took the words right out of my mouth @whateve !





Jereni said:


> Thank you @cowgirlsboots!
> 
> 
> Also, this weekend I exchanged the LM vanity bag for the multi pochette with the pink strap. There’s a lot going on with this bag, but somehow it’s just more ‘me.’
> View attachment 4982972
> 
> 
> I do a lot of outfits that are like: jeans, drapey top, and sexy heels. This bag fits perfectly with those looks and the strap adds to the casual-fabulous vibe. At least I think so.
> View attachment 4982973
> 
> View attachment 4982974


This looks fantastic on you Jereni, congratulations. Again, great shoes.


JenJBS said:


> I think for the same reason that we have our favorite food - but still eat lots of other foods - *variety*.
> 
> And as much as I love my favorite bags/outfits, if I wore them every day I'd get bored of them, and they'd no longer be my favorites. Just like if I ate my favorite food every day, I'd get sick of it and no longer enjoy it. Besides, *you never know if something will be your new favorite, if you don't try something new.* For me the exception is basic black shoes - just like I can drink milk every day and not tire of it. They are a small add on - not the main outfit/meal.
> 
> As for lipstick/mascara, the formulas keep evolving, and hopefully improving. They come out with new colors that you might love even more than an old one. And sometimes a favorite lipstick color gets discontinued, so you have to find a new one.
> 
> Anyway, that's my two cents...
> 
> And like @whateve  said, *our lives change, and our tastes change.*


Great post Jen. I do enjoy and appreciate variety. I like this, *you never know if something will be your new favorite, if you don't try something new.* I agree with your points on lipsticks and mascaras. Another good point from @whateve and yourself on lives and tastes changing. It is good that we don’t stay stagnant and that we keep evolving.


----------



## doni

whateve said:


> These are my current red and burgundy bags. The only new one since last year is the star quilted Coach Jes. The other red bag is 1996 Coach Sonoma. The burgundy bags are, left to right, Reed Krakoff, Balenciaga club bag in poupre, Coach Bleecker flap from 2007, and Coach 1999 Rambler's Legacy.
> View attachment 4982846
> 
> View attachment 4982847
> 
> 
> I had a small vintage 1970s Coach red flap last year. I no longer have it.



Great collection of red family bags. My only red bags are in box leather so there is no way I am taking them out in this awful weather and non stop rain to be replaced by snow next week!


Jereni said:


> Did some damage this weekend, but all of the bags were ones that I’d been planning on for a few weeks.
> 
> First, I went for it on the BV pouch. I realize this is not everyone’s favorite but I love it and I think it will work for me. I also have a Coach strap that I can insert into it if for some reason I need one while I am out. It’s the ‘rust’ color and it’s so unique.
> View attachment 4982940



Oh, you did it! 
Rust is my absolutely favorite color for the Pouch! Such a wonderful and special color. Looks perfect on you.




Jereni said:


> Thank you @cowgirlsboots!
> 
> 
> Also, this weekend I exchanged the LM vanity bag for the multi pochette with the pink strap. There’s a lot going on with this bag, but somehow it’s just more ‘me.’
> 
> 
> I do a lot of outfits that are like: jeans, drapey top, and sexy heels. This bag fits perfectly with those looks and the strap adds to the casual-fabulous vibe. At least I think so.
> 
> View attachment 4982974



Looks great on you!


----------



## doni

More bags said:


> You and your daughter look stunning doni. Beautiful dress, wonderful styling and I love your smile.
> 
> *My question to everyone, if we already have our favourite bags, favourite outfits, favourite lipstick ... why do we keep shopping?*



Thanks, so sweet  And what a good question... I agree with all answers about variety and so, but I wonder, because for me, for make up, self care items and such the favorite does work.
So  for example I have one single eye shadow and when I finish it I will (most probably) buy the same again. It is Tom Ford and I first bought it to replace a discontinued favorite Nars shade that I had worn for over a decade... I own one single favorite bronzer/blush palette from UD, that is probably the 5th or 6th of its kind I‘ve purchased. I have been buying the same eye liner for as long as I can remember. And perfume. I stopped wearing the perfume I had when I was 16 when it was discontinued years (more like decades!) later. I was distraught when that happened, I think I still am...

So with these things when I find a favorite I stick to it with the loyalty of a dog  . I may switch favorites but variety is pointless to me.

Not so with bags and clothes... With bags I cannot even think of a favorite, there are favorites for different occasions or purposes...

With clothes, this has made me think... I guess I fear I would get bored to wear the same (type of) thing the whole time, so I challenge myself to get other stuff, or convince myself I need/am missing this or that. The reality is that wearing my favorites is what makes me happy. So I am giving myself all this variety of choice only so that I wear my favorites less... It seems rather pointless. I have streamlined my wardrobe quite a bit over the years, and kept more and more to a signature style, but I think I could take it even  further...


----------



## 880

doni said:


> Loving all this talk and pics of evening wear. I had to go try to find some pics. The first is with my daughter. This is the dress I plan to continue to wear for these things as long as I don’t destroy it. The second pic in the last event I went to shows the clutch, one year and half ago it must have been... Going to the venue by foot, which helps to explain the high chances of destroying the dress before its time is due...
> 
> View attachment 4982507
> 
> View attachment 4982508



You and your daughter are so gorgeous! Love the outfits! Stunning photos!

I am very behind in reading posts, but thank you @cowgirlsboots, @jblended, @BowieFan1971, and @More bags, for you’re kind words! 

@cowgirlsboots, I love your new Dior, and feel the same way about gold chains except for this on you! It’s fabulous! 
@Jereni, your new BV pouch and LV pouchette are perfect on you and love the way you styled them! 
@More bags, I agree that sometimes you need a new acquisition in order to purge. am taking note of your latest Lippie red! I also fall into both camps re @papertiger ‘s advice below (always/never buy bags. . ,) 
@whateve, I love your red bags; they are the perfect shape and shade!
@doni, I agree with old favorites re cosmetics and perfume. But, now I hunt for vintage dead stock perfume on eBay, Etsy, etc. etc.
@JenJBS, @BowieFan1971, I’m the opposite. I need t9 wear my new favorites a lot at first to see where they fit with respect to my style. Thereafter, they can be grab and go. . . It’s like I have to acclimate 
@More bags, @ cookiefiend, and @baghabitz34, I adore your red/burgundy/o blood family pics below!


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t eat my favorite food every day...I would get tired of it. Sometimes we need to take a break from favorites in order for them to remain our favorites. And not everything that is “me” is always my favorite. Or my favorite is no longer “me” because I have changed. As far as clothes, my weight has fluctuated so much over the years that after purging what no longer fits through various points, I have no long term favorite clothes left! I am at my heaviest non-pregnancy weight, about 25-30 pounds more than my average weight in my 20’s and 30’s. And while I sometimes have moments  I wish I had my old body back, I am generally ok with where I am and plan to stay here, focusing on starting an exercise program for my health. That’s the great thing about scarves and bags....money well spent because they will always fit! And they make inexpensive clothes that fit well and compliment me look expensive, regardless of weight.
> 
> With bras and lipstick, it is because literally EVERY TIME I find one I love, they discontinue it....like it’s a plot to mess with me!


My favorites change all the time! Before Covid, I changed my makeup twice a year. I like to try new shades and formulas. 
My clothes/style evolves about every three years. I get bored with my self if I don't change it up!



Jereni said:


> Thank you
> 
> Also, this weekend I exchanged the LM vanity bag for the multi pochette with the pink strap. There’s a lot going on with this bag, but somehow it’s just more ‘me.’
> View attachment 4982972
> 
> 
> I do a lot of outfits that are like: jeans, drapey top, and sexy heels. This bag fits perfectly with those looks and the strap adds to the casual-fabulous vibe. At least I think so.
> View attachment 4982973
> 
> View attachment 4982974


This bag looks lovely on you. I really like the way you've styled it.


----------



## JenJBS

So frustrated with UPS right now! Their web originally said my MM bag would be delivered Friday. That changed to Monday. Website still says Monday, but the package is an 10 hour drive away. The website says CS reps don't have any additional information, but I call customer service anyway. 

Rep 1 says they do have another system with additional info, and there's been another delay. It will be Tuesday before my package is delivered. 

Call again and talk to a different rep. Rep 2 says the website is right on both counts. CS res don't have any additional information, and my package will be delivered tomorrow. 

I'm betting Rep 2 was lying. That they do have another system, which he didn't want to bother to look in, and my bag won't get here until Tuesday. I'm madder about the lies than one more day delay.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> So frustrated with UPS right now! Their web originally said my MM bag would be delivered Friday. That changed to Monday. Website still says Monday, but the package is an 10 hour drive away. The website says CS reps don't have any additional information, but I call customer service anyway.
> 
> Rep 1 says they do have another system with additional info, and there's been another delay. It will be Tuesday before my package is delivered.
> 
> Call again and talk to a different rep. Rep 2 says the website is right on both counts. CS res don't have any additional information, and my package will be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> I'm betting Rep 2 was lying. That they do have another system, which he didn't want to bother to look in, and my bag won't get here until Tuesday. I'm madder about the lies than one more day delay.


Each time I find out a parcel will be delivered by UPS I start to panic- they are awful, awful, awful. The online tracking usually works, but as soon as the package goes into the van driven by this guy things get complicated. We have a big yard and no doorbell- all couriers know it´s drive into the yard, honk the horn and we´ll be there. This man knows it, too. I tell him each time, even wrote it on a huge red piece of paper I pasted to the mailbox once. He does not get it... no chance! So it´s stand by the window, wait for the van and run as soon as it gets into sight as he will turn around quickly without making any attempt to enter the yard. 
I´m keeping my fingers crossed for you your parcel will turn up tomorrow- today Monday!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Thanks, so sweet  And what a good question... I agree with all answers about variety and so, but I wonder, because for me, for make up, self care items and such the favorite does work.
> So  for example I have one single eye shadow and when I finish it I will (most probably) buy the same again. It is Tom Ford and I first bought it to replace a discontinued favorite Nars shade that I had worn for over a decade... I own one single favorite bronzer/blush palette from UD, that is probably the 5th or 6th of its kind I‘ve purchased. I have been buying the same eye liner for as long as I can remember. And perfume. I stop wearing the perfume I had when I was 16 when it was discontinued years (more like decades!) later. I was distraught when that happened, I think I still am...
> 
> So with these things when I find a favorite I stick to it with the loyalty of a dog  . I may switch favorites but variety is pointless to me.
> 
> Not so with bags and clothes... With bags I cannot even think of a favorite, there are favorites for different occasions or purposes...
> 
> With clothes, this has made me think... I guess I fear I would get bored to wear the same (type of) thing the whole time, so I challenge myself to get other stuff, or convince myself I need/am missing this or that. *The reality is that wearing my favorites is what makes me happy. So I am giving myself all this variety of choice only so that I wear my favorites less... It seems rather pointless. *I have streamlined my wardrobe quite a bit over the years, and kept more and more to a signature style, but I think I could take it even  further...


Interesting post, with regards to makeup, other than lipstick (clearly! ) I am one eyeliner, one eyeshadow palette, one mascara at a time person. Although, I did get rid of five lipsticks today (yay curating.)
I appreciate the problem of getting bored with the wardrobe. Right now I feel a little bedazzled by the variety of scarves showcased on the Scarf of the Day Thread (SOTD)   so many (tempting) beautiful things!

I recall @papertiger mentioned at the beginning of this thread about those who crave variety and those who are obsessional, re: bag purchasing,
_2a. For the variety lover: Never buy what you have already. That can be for purpose, colour, style, model or even same designer. Answers the question: If you have one, why cut down the price per wear of both/all bags?
or
2b. For the obsessional: Only buy what you have already: That can be for purpose, colour, style, model or even same designer. Mantra: Answers the question, why would you venture away from what you love already?_

I fall in both camps, so I guess I am doomed. 



JenJBS said:


> So frustrated with UPS right now! Their web originally said my MM bag would be delivered Friday. That changed to Monday. Website still says Monday, but the package is an 10 hour drive away. The website says CS reps don't have any additional information, but I call customer service anyway.
> 
> Rep 1 says they do have another system with additional info, and there's been another delay. It will be Tuesday before my package is delivered.
> 
> Call again and talk to a different rep. Rep 2 says the website is right on both counts. CS res don't have any additional information, and my package will be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> I'm betting Rep 2 was lying. That they do have another system, which he didn't want to bother to look in, and my bag won't get here until Tuesday. I'm madder about the lies than one more day delay.


That is super annoying/maddening! Awful customer experience. I hope your bag arrives soon.


----------



## More bags

My red and burgundy bags,

*2017*

Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
Chanel 00V Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny Shoulder Bag











*2021*
Same picture as 2020 (I had a no buy year so all my 2021 colour week pics will be the same as last year.) Hand held, tote, shoulder bag and small bag/WOC.

Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
Chanel Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> Loving all this talk and pics of evening wear. I had to go try to find some pics. The first is with my daughter.


Oh my word! How stunning is this?! You both look _incredible_! 

I have a particular love for tops and dresses with a cowl drape at the back. There's an Australian label, Bec & Bridge, who often incorporate that detail into their designs and I simply adore it! I don't know if they're still in business but I was immediately reminded of the brand when I saw your picture. Example of one of their designs from google...





JenJBS said:


> You're doing a really impressive job of shopping, and editing/curating, your collection!





More bags said:


> Congratulations on your decision - great job curating your closet.


Thank you both. 
I'm unable to do a big edit/purge as I used to because I got to the point where I either owned favourites or bags that were gifted and therefore sentimental and harder to remove.
Back at the start of the year when I pulled the least favourite bag out of every colour category I owned, it made things a lot clearer for me. I'm using the least favourites one at a time, and assessing them slowly.
There's one that I used and remembered how much I loved the leather and the design, and there are now 3 removed. This slow and steady approach is working out well for me at this point in time.



cowgirlsboots said:


> the Delidior bag from 2010. It had some tlc and now I´m truly happy!


Made for you! 



More bags said:


> My question to everyone, if we already have our favourite bags, favourite outfits, favourite lipstick ... why do we keep shopping?


I'm going to go a little against the grain and say that I don't necessarily keep shopping. I haven't bought clothing, shoes, watches or even bath products for years (because I stocked up when I heard my favourites were being discontinued).
When I find what works for me, I enjoy it fully and stop hunting for more. I tend to only buy to replace something that has worn out. It's amazing how long our belongings will last with proper care.
It's the same with wallets. I found my ideal sized walled (3.5x4") and bought 3 of them when they were discontinued, then a 4th from a different brand that was the same size (because that size is impossible to find). Since then, I've not added any more. When one wallet gets really worn out, I pull another out from my collection and use it.
With bags, I think I'm still learning what leathers I like. Then there are a few that were good when I was working but not good for me outside of that context. So, I still look, I still add, and I am still working towards a small, curated collection. I hope once I'm there, I won't feel the need to add any more for years. I can picture that happening relatively easily if I get my core collection to a place where every piece is 'me'.



whateve said:


> These are my current red and burgundy bags.


Stunning, one and all. I love that you have a few great bags outside of the lovely Coach collection.



Jereni said:


> I went for it on the BV pouch.





Jereni said:


> Also, this weekend I exchanged the LM vanity bag for the multi pochette with the pink strap.


Gorgeous new additions! Wear them in good health! 
Also, I've seen that multi pochette a lot in the wild but nobody seems to style it right, always pairing it with joggers and hoodies for some reason! It ends up looking off somehow.
However, I love the way it looks on you and the way you have opted to style it.  I think more people should do just this because the bag really works when styled this way.



BowieFan1971 said:


> EVERY TIME I find one I love, they discontinue it....like it’s a plot to mess with me!


This happens to me all the time! Whether it's shoes, food or bags! It's a massive conspiracy, I'm certain!  



More bags said:


> I recall @papertiger mentioned at the beginning of this thread about those who crave variety and those who are obsessional, re: bag purchasing,


Your ability to remember such brilliant references blows me away! This is excellent advice, indeed. I think I may fall into the variety category, but need to give it more thought.


More bags said:


> My red and burgundy bags,


Gorgeous! Ferragamo is so underrated. I'm not a fan of saffiano, but I love this bag anyway!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> There's an Australian label, Bec & Bridge, who often incorporate that detail into their designs and I simply adore it!
> View attachment 4983293
> 
> 
> *This slow and steady approach is working out well for me at this point in time.*
> 
> I'm going to go a little against the grain and say that I don't necessarily keep shopping. I haven't bought clothing, shoes, watches or even bath products for years (because I stocked up when I heard my favourites were being discontinued).
> *When I find what works for me, I enjoy it fully and stop hunting for more.* I tend to only buy to replace something that has worn out. It's amazing how long our belongings will last with proper care.
> It's the same with wallets. I found my ideal sized walled (3.5x4") and bought 3 of them when they were discontinued, then a 4th from a different brand that was the same size (because that size is impossible to find). Since then, I've not added any more. When one wallet gets really worn out, I pull another out from my collection and use it.
> *With bags, I think I'm still learning what leathers I like. *Then there are a few that were good when I was working but not good for me outside of that context. So, I still look, I still add, and I am still working towards a small, curated collection. I hope once I'm there, I won't feel the need to add any more for years. I can picture that happening relatively easily if I get my core collection to a place where every piece is 'me'.
> 
> Your ability to remember such brilliant references blows me away! This is excellent advice, indeed. I think I may fall into the variety category, but need to give it more thought.
> 
> Gorgeous! Ferragamo is so underrated. I'm not a fan of saffiano, but I love this bag anyway!


The Bec & Bridge pic you posted is so chic.
Slow and steady curating is an awesome approach.  
I agree it makes sense to have a different consideration for different categories.
Thanks for your compliments.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> These are my current red and burgundy bags. The only new one since last year is the star quilted Coach Jes. The other red bag is 1996 Coach Sonoma. The burgundy bags are, left to right, Reed Krakoff, Balenciaga club bag in poupre, Coach Bleecker flap from 2007, and Coach 1999 Rambler's Legacy.
> View attachment 4982846
> 
> View attachment 4982847
> 
> 
> I had a small vintage 1970s Coach red flap last year. I no longer have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982849


Beautiful reds!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Thank you @cowgirlsboots!
> 
> 
> Also, this weekend I exchanged the LM vanity bag for the multi pochette with the pink strap. There’s a lot going on with this bag, but somehow it’s just more ‘me.’
> View attachment 4982972
> 
> 
> I do a lot of outfits that are like: jeans, drapey top, and sexy heels. This bag fits perfectly with those looks and the strap adds to the casual-fabulous vibe. At least I think so.
> View attachment 4982973
> 
> View attachment 4982974


I love the look of this.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My red and burgundy bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Chanel 00V Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> Same picture as 2020 (I had a no buy year so all my 2021 colour week pics will be the same as last year.) Hand held, tote, shoulder bag and small bag/WOC.
> 
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
> Chanel Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> 
> View attachment 4983294


So pretty! Love that Garden Party!


----------



## jblended

@dcooney4 I hope you don't mind me asking... how is Ryder doing? I saw a dog being pushed in a pram due to an injury and it reminded me of Ryder. I was so relieved he was improving in the last update you gave us, and would love to hear how he's doing now. 

@SouthernPurseGal How is your hubby feeling? I hope his symptoms have been mild.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> *My question to everyone, if we already have our favourite bags, favourite outfits, favourite lipstick ... why do we keep shopping?*


One reason is that it makes me feel like myself. So many deprivations right now I am going crazy.


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Thank you @cowgirlsboots!
> 
> 
> Also, this weekend I exchanged the LM vanity bag for the multi pochette with the pink strap. There’s a lot going on with this bag, but somehow it’s just more ‘me.’
> View attachment 4982972
> 
> 
> I do a lot of outfits that are like: jeans, drapey top, and sexy heels. This bag fits perfectly with those looks and the strap adds to the casual-fabulous vibe. At least I think so.
> View attachment 4982973
> 
> View attachment 4982974


This is a cool look because everything else is so minimal. And then the shoes!


----------



## momasaurus

Where is darling @papertiger ?


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Where is darling @papertiger ?



I heard my name being called  

Sorry mama and everybody   mod duties have kept me pretty busy recently when on tPF, and work has been crazy when not.

I managed to actually wear my Gucci dome bag (2005) last Thurs to walk to town. That's been my only bag news  .

I_ will_ catch-up (or at least try to)!


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> Each time I find out a parcel will be delivered by UPS I start to panic-


Same here. They are a disaster in Germany. But I thought elsewhere they worked better...


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> My red and burgundy bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Chanel 00V Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> Same picture as 2020 (I had a no buy year so all my 2021 colour week pics will be the same as last year.) Hand held, tote, shoulder bag and small bag/WOC.
> 
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
> Chanel Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> 
> View attachment 4983294


❤️ I still love that Coco Handle!


----------



## FizzyWater

doni said:


> Same here. They are a disaster in Germany. But I thought elsewhere they worked better...



HahahaNO.

When I lived in Seattle, to get a UPS parcel, I would have to work from home that day, hang out in the living room with the huge picture window that you had to cross to get to the front door, and dive for the door when it rang.  Mind you, the driver could see me through the window, the sofa was less than a meter from the door, he had to walk down a 4-meter driveway and across a 4-meter sidewalk, and I'd still have a 50-50 chance of him driving off before I could catch him. 

And if I didn't catch him, I had to wait a couple of days until the package was back at the sorting center, on the other side of town, where no mass transit goes, and I frequently didn't own a car so I'd have to beg a friend to take me.  I would ask at the center if they could please leave the package at the door, and they said it was up to the driver.  I caught a few drivers randomly on the street and they said it was policy set at the center to not leave at the door.  And we had a huge sign on the door begging them to just leave packages.

I literally would cancel any order when I found out they were shipping UPS, and tell them why.  Clearly it hasn't impinged on anyone's consciousness.

Wow, it's been more than 12 years and I'm still mad.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## FizzyWater

And from more than 25 years ago, I'm still irritated at the temp gig I did with them after college.  A bunch of us from the temp agency were reconciling invoices, manually on 10-keys.  (Which is actually kind of fun.)  But we were required to wear full office drag, even though:

We were making minimum wage
We were working in a distribution center in a remote office park
Where no customers ever saw us
Where the real employees never saw us (we were in a totally different part of the building)
*And our shift was midnight to 8am*
But a run in your pantyhose?  Go home.  

...I think I'm going to ponder that and maybe stop whining about the lack of clothing standards in the software industry.


----------



## jblended

I've said this numerous times, but I'm blown away by the calibre of people on tpf. It's unlike any forum I've been a part of before, in that there is a core value of kindness that runs through it and attracts likeminded members.
Here's one of the loveliest things I've seen in a while:





						Bag Gifting :)
					

I have the market tote up for gifting if anyone wants it! Just send me a PM with your address and no worries on shipping! Beautiful glazed bag with hardly any signs of wear. Just to small for me. I think mainly this is a hand carry bag but I can get it over my shoulder.  Measurements:     12"W x...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> One reason is that it makes me feel like myself. So many deprivations right now I am going crazy.


For me, I know some of it has been retail therapy because of everything going on...my DH knows it too and doesn’t give me a hard time. When I told him I got the bag for $1400, he gave me a look. But then he asked what it sells for (I had already told him I was seeing it above retail) and when I said $2700, he said “50% off...” and said nothing more. I figure as long as I am buying smart, following a “one in, one out” and using bag sale proceeds to fund new bags, and keeping my credit cards at or near $0, it is ok. The Pico is weighing on me in regard to that, but as soon as the Alma DE sells, it won’t. I also look at it as the kick in the pants to get me to list the bags that I was holding on to but not madly in love with, so there’s that benefit too. And the chewiness of the leather  ....when will it get here?!?!?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> HahahaNO.
> 
> When I lived in Seattle, to get a UPS parcel, I would have to work from home that day, hang out in the living room with the huge picture window that you had to cross to get to the front door, and dive for the door when it rang.  Mind you, the driver could see me through the window, the sofa was less than a meter from the door, he had to walk down a 4-meter driveway and across a 4-meter sidewalk, and I'd still have a 50-50 chance of him driving off before I could catch him.
> 
> And if I didn't catch him, I had to wait a couple of days until the package was back at the sorting center, on the other side of town, where no mass transit goes, and I frequently didn't own a car so I'd have to beg a friend to take me.  I would ask at the center if they could please leave the package at the door, and they said it was up to the driver.  I caught a few drivers randomly on the street and they said it was policy set at the center to not leave at the door.  And we had a huge sign on the door begging them to just leave packages.
> 
> *I literally would cancel any order when I found out they were shipping UPS,* and tell them why.  Clearly it hasn't impinged on anyone's consciousness.
> 
> Wow, it's been more than 12 years and I'm still mad.



I´ve been considering this many times, done my research where else to get the item at the same price with different shipping... usualy not found an alternative and given in to play catch with UPS. 
Last time was when I bought a pair of Adidas Sneakers from a shop for 40 Euro. Everywhere else they were 89 Euro.


----------



## Cookiefiend

FizzyWater said:


> And from more than 25 years ago, I'm still irritated at the temp gig I did with them after college.  A bunch of us from the temp agency were reconciling invoices, manually on 10-keys.  (Which is actually kind of fun.)  But we were required to wear full office drag, even though:
> 
> We were making minimum wage
> We were working in a distribution center in a remote office park
> Where no customers ever saw us
> Where the real employees never saw us (we were in a totally different part of the building)
> *And our shift was midnight to 8am*
> But a run in your pantyhose?  Go home.
> 
> ...I think I'm going to ponder that and maybe stop whining about the lack of clothing standards in the software industry.


I can't even imagine... that's ridiculous! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> For me, I know some of it has been retail therapy because of everything going on...my DH knows it too and doesn’t give me a hard time. When I told him I got the bag for $1400, he gave me a look. But then he asked what it sells for (I had already told him I was seeing it above retail) and when I said $2700, he said “50% off...” and said nothing more. I figure as long as I am buying smart, following a “one in, one out” and using bag sale proceeds to fund new bags, and keeping my credit cards at or near $0, it is ok. The Pico is weighing on me in regard to that, but as soon as the Alma DE sells, it won’t. I also look at it as the kick in the pants to get me to list the bags that I was holding on to but not madly in love with, so there’s that benefit too. And the chewiness of the leather  ....when will it get here?!?!?


There's been some retail therapy goin' on here too, fortunately Mr Cookie hasn't said a peep about it. He occasionally will say 'Don't you have enough scarves?' or 'Is that a new bag?', but never more than that. 
Because of this thread though - the whole mindfulness of it - I have been able to stop myself from random or bored shopping. I used to be a serial Black Purse Shopper, buying a few a year, finding out there was something I didn't like and then donating it. Now - I honestly *know* what I like and want in a bag, and what will bug me so much that I will just plain donate it to get rid of it. 

I can't wait to see your Pico, the color is so fun!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> That is super annoying/maddening! Awful customer experience. I hope your bag arrives soon.



Thanks! Now maybe Wednesday. 



FizzyWater said:


> HahahaNO.
> 
> When I lived in Seattle, to get a UPS parcel, I would have to work from home that day, hang out in the living room with the huge picture window that you had to cross to get to the front door, and dive for the door when it rang.  Mind you, the driver could see me through the window, the sofa was less than a meter from the door, he had to walk down a 4-meter driveway and across a 4-meter sidewalk, and I'd still have a 50-50 chance of him driving off before I could catch him.
> 
> And if I didn't catch him, I had to wait a couple of days until the package was back at the sorting center, on the other side of town, where no mass transit goes, and I frequently didn't own a car so I'd have to beg a friend to take me.  I would ask at the center if they could please leave the package at the door, and they said it was up to the driver.  I caught a few drivers randomly on the street and they said it was policy set at the center to not leave at the door.  And we had a huge sign on the door begging them to just leave packages.
> 
> I literally would cancel any order when I found out they were shipping UPS, and tell them why.  Clearly it hasn't impinged on anyone's consciousness.
> 
> Wow, it's been more than 12 years and I'm still mad.



Understandable that you're still mad. How rotten. 



FizzyWater said:


> And from more than 25 years ago, I'm still irritated at the temp gig I did with them after college.  A bunch of us from the temp agency were reconciling invoices, manually on 10-keys.  (Which is actually kind of fun.)  But we were required to wear full office drag, even though:
> 
> We were making minimum wage
> We were working in a distribution center in a remote office park
> Where no customers ever saw us
> Where the real employees never saw us (we were in a totally different part of the building)
> *And our shift was midnight to 8am*
> But a run in your pantyhose?  Go home.



Wow! That is just insane! Sorry.


----------



## baghabitz34

Red/burgund/oxblood bags of 2021. From left to right: LV Neonoe in Damier Ebene & Cherry Berry, Fendi 3jours in sienna, Ferragamo Gancino tote in Nebbiolo (color literally means red-purple), Coach oxblood rivet Rogue, Coach Cooper in Bordeaux, Kate Space Mega Lane (love the embellishments), Coach oxblood Dreamer & miscellaneous SLGs.


----------



## baghabitz34

red bag #2: Coach oxblood Dreamer with Coach Rexy strap


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4983694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/burgund/oxblood bags of 2021. From left to right: LV Neonoe in Damier Ebene & Cherry Berry, Fendi 3jours in sienna, Ferragamo Gancino tote in Nebbiolo (color literally means red-purple), Coach oxblood rivet Rogue, Coach Cooper in Bordeaux, Kate Space Mega Lane (love the embellishments), Coach oxblood Dreamer & miscellaneous SLGs.


Wow...  
These are gorgeous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Red bags 2020


Red bags 2021



The new addition is the Goyard Sac Rouette - I like it very much, so light weight!


----------



## Vintage Leather

More bags said:


> *My question to everyone, if we already have our favourite bags, favourite outfits, favourite lipstick ... why do we keep shopping?*



We live in a society that creates problems in order to provide solutions. The worse we feel about ourselves, the more we spend to “fix” what is ordinary. 

Personally, I shop because I’m stressed. I shop because there’s a lot of things in this world I can’t control, and shopping gives me a world where I am 1) always right, 2) surrounded by people who want to see me, and 3) problems have simple solutions.  
I know it’s an unhealthy coping mechanism and results in me having more problems rather than less.  But... when I’m at my wits end, being somewhere where I don’t have to do anything is nice.


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> Same here. They are a disaster in Germany. But I thought elsewhere they worked better...


I don't have any recent complaints with UPS. They've been very good at delivering my packages when they are scheduled. I had an issue years ago with an ebay sale I made. I usually sent packages through the US post office but at the time USPS carriers weren't consistently getting the signature when required and I didn't want to take the chance that I wouldn't have proof of delivery for an expensive item. So I used UPS. The issue was with the buyer but it would have been nice if UPS was more flexible. She had set up her home for the delivery but was never there. Even when she rescheduled the delivery to a time of her choosing, she still wasn't there. There was no ability at the time to change the place of delivery so she could get it at work. Eventually UPS gave up and returned the package to me. I had to pay to have it shipped back to me.


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4983694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/burgund/oxblood bags of 2021. From left to right: LV Neonoe in Damier Ebene & Cherry Berry, Fendi 3jours in sienna, Ferragamo Gancino tote in Nebbiolo (color literally means red-purple), Coach oxblood rivet Rogue, Coach Cooper in Bordeaux, Kate Space Mega Lane (love the embellishments), Coach oxblood Dreamer & miscellaneous SLGs.


The Kate Spade is adorable!


Cookiefiend said:


> Red bags 2020
> View attachment 4983888
> 
> Red bags 2021
> View attachment 4983895
> 
> 
> The new addition is the Goyard Sac Rouette - I like it very much, so light weight!


I love the Ferragamo!


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> The Kate Spade is adorable!
> 
> I love the Ferragamo!


Thank you - it's a wonderful color, made extremely well, and the perfect size (M)!


----------



## keodi

880 said:


> Thank you all, @keodi, @Jereni, @dcooney4, @BowieFan1971, @jblended, for your kind words!
> 
> @BowieFan1971, so excited for your new picotin! Congrats!
> @cowgirlsboots, I love your pics with the 70s style dress for your DD’s event!
> 
> @jblended, I spoke with  @docride re a concept for an abstract camo, and we ended up with this. . . .we figure it out together and she knows what will work with my style often more accurately than I do  There  is a bit more contrast IRL than in these pics, but it’s hard t9 capture.
> View attachment 4982348
> View attachment 4982349
> View attachment 4982350
> View attachment 4982351
> View attachment 4982352
> 
> 
> Also, a cute article https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...lgood-outfit-at-a-time?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other


I love it!


doni said:


> Loving all this talk and pics of evening wear. I had to go try to find some pics. The first is with my daughter. This is the dress I plan to continue to wear for these things as long as I don’t destroy it. The second pic in the last event I went to shows the clutch, one year and half ago it must have been... Going to the venue by foot, which helps to explain the high chances of destroying the dress before its time is due...
> 
> View attachment 4982507
> 
> View attachment 4982508


You look fantastic!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Cowgirlsboots proudly presents:
> the Delidior bag from 2010. It had some tlc and now I´m truly happy!
> 
> View attachment 4982658
> View attachment 4982661
> 
> 
> To me this feels like a bag to go with everything- even with sloppy homewear...
> 
> View attachment 4982656
> 
> 
> ...plus it picks up some trends (no, it was already there before the trends came up, so it might be their mother) oversized quilting, big chains.
> Usually I´m no fan of GHW. With this bag I quite like it.
> 
> I´m looking forward to taking it out (even if it´s only to the supermarket.)


I love it!


whateve said:


> These are my current red and burgundy bags. The only new one since last year is the star quilted Coach Jes. The other red bag is 1996 Coach Sonoma. The burgundy bags are, left to right, Reed Krakoff, Balenciaga club bag in poupre, Coach Bleecker flap from 2007, and Coach 1999 Rambler's Legacy.
> View attachment 4982846
> 
> View attachment 4982847
> 
> 
> I had a small vintage 1970s Coach red flap last year. I no longer have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982849


That Coach Sonoma!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t eat my favorite food every day...I would get tired of it. Sometimes we need to take a break from favorites in order for them to remain our favorites. And not everything that is “me” is always my favorite. Or my favorite is no longer “me” because I have changed. As far as clothes, my weight has fluctuated so much over the years that after purging what no longer fits through various points, I have no long term favorite clothes left! I am at my heaviest non-pregnancy weight, about 25-30 pounds more than my average weight in my 20’s and 30’s. And while I sometimes have moments  I wish I had my old body back, I am generally ok with where I am and plan to stay here, focusing on starting an exercise program for my health. *That’s the great thing about scarves and bags....money well spent because they will always fit! And they make inexpensive clothes that fit well and compliment me look expensive, regardless of weight.*
> 
> With bras and lipstick, it is because literally EVERY TIME I find one I love, they discontinue it....like it’s a plot to mess with me!


lol! so true!


More bags said:


> My red and burgundy bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Chanel 00V Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> Same picture as 2020 (I had a no buy year so all my 2021 colour week pics will be the same as last year.) Hand held, tote, shoulder bag and small bag/WOC.
> 
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
> Chanel Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> 
> View attachment 4983294


Lovely collection of reds!! the red re-issue!!  


momasaurus said:


> One reason is that it makes me feel like myself. So many deprivations right now I am going crazy.


Same!


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4983694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/burgund/oxblood bags of 2021. From left to right: LV Neonoe in Damier Ebene & Cherry Berry, Fendi 3jours in sienna, Ferragamo Gancino tote in Nebbiolo (color literally means red-purple), Coach oxblood rivet Rogue, Coach Cooper in Bordeaux, Kate Space Mega Lane (love the embellishments), Coach oxblood Dreamer & miscellaneous SLGs.


lovely collection, I love the kate spade!


Cookiefiend said:


> Red bags 2020
> View attachment 4983888
> 
> Red bags 2021
> View attachment 4983895
> 
> 
> The new addition is the Goyard Sac Rouette - I like it very much, so light weight!


lovely collection! love the Goyard so fun!


Vintage Leather said:


> We live in a society that creates problems in order to provide solutions. The worse we feel about ourselves, the more we spend to “fix” what is ordinary.
> 
> Personally, I shop because I’m stressed. I shop because there’s a lot of things in this world I can’t control, and shopping gives me a world where I am 1) always right, 2) surrounded by people who want to see me, and 3) problems have simple solutions.
> I know it’s an unhealthy coping mechanism and results in me having more problems rather than less.  But... when I’m at my wits end, being somewhere where I don’t have to do anything is nice.


I can relate to this for sure!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> So pretty! Love that Garden Party!


Thank you so much dc.   


momasaurus said:


> One reason is that it makes me feel like myself. So many deprivations right now I am going crazy.


I hear you momasaurus. 


Cookiefiend said:


> ❤ I still love that Coco Handle!


Thank you Cookie. 


FizzyWater said:


> And from more than 25 years ago, I'm still irritated at the temp gig I did with them after college.  A bunch of us from the temp agency were reconciling invoices, manually on 10-keys.  (Which is actually kind of fun.)  But we were required to wear full office drag, even though:
> 
> We were making minimum wage
> We were working in a distribution center in a remote office park
> Where no customers ever saw us
> Where the real employees never saw us (we were in a totally different part of the building)
> *And our shift was midnight to 8am*
> But a run in your pantyhose?  Go home.
> 
> ...I think I'm going to ponder that and maybe stop whining about the lack of clothing standards in the software industry.


Grrr, how incredibly annoying re: the distribution centre night shift. I have also worked in a fulfillment centre on night shift and I cannot imagine wearing full office drag. Oh yes, we don’t remember what people said but how they make us feel. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> For me, I know some of it has been retail therapy because of everything going on...my DH knows it too and doesn’t give me a hard time. When I told him I got the bag for $1400, he gave me a look. But then he asked what it sells for (I had already told him I was seeing it above retail) and when I said $2700, he said “50% off...” and said nothing more. I figure as long as I am buying smart, following a “one in, one out” and using bag sale proceeds to fund new bags, and keeping my credit cards at or near $0, it is ok. The Pico is weighing on me in regard to that, but as soon as the Alma DE sells, it won’t. *I also look at it as the kick in the pants to get me to list the bags that I was holding on to but not madly in love with, so there’s that benefit too. *And the chewiness of the leather  ....when will it get here?!?!?


I am very excited for your Pico to arrive. I hope it meets your expectations and you love it. Well done on listing your lesser loved bags! 


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4983694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/burgund/oxblood bags of 2021. From left to right: LV Neonoe in Damier Ebene & Cherry Berry, Fendi 3jours in sienna, Ferragamo Gancino tote in Nebbiolo (color literally means red-purple), Coach oxblood rivet Rogue, Coach Cooper in Bordeaux, Kate Space Mega Lane (love the embellishments), Coach oxblood Dreamer & miscellaneous SLGs.


What a gorgeous group of red and burgundy bags. Your 3Jours is my favourite. 


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4983707
> 
> red bag #2: Coach oxblood Dreamer with Coach Rexy strap


Love the strap! 


Cookiefiend said:


> Red bags 2020
> View attachment 4983888
> 
> Red bags 2021
> View attachment 4983895
> 
> 
> The new addition is the Goyard Sac Rouette - I like it very much, so light weight!


Oh Cookie, how your Drag just glows! I love the colour of your Studio bag. 


Vintage Leather said:


> We live in a society that creates problems in order to provide solutions. The worse we feel about ourselves, the more we spend to “fix” what is ordinary.
> 
> Personally, I shop because I’m stressed. I shop because there’s a lot of things in this world I can’t control, and shopping gives me a world where I am 1) always right, 2) surrounded by people who want to see me, and 3) problems have simple solutions.
> I know it’s an unhealthy coping mechanism and results in me having more problems rather than less.  But... when I’m at my wits end, being somewhere where I don’t have to do anything is nice.


Hi VL   All good reasons, well said. I hope all is well with you and your parents are doing okay and you’re getting settled in your new home.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Lovely collection of reds!! the red re-issue!!


Thank you keodi, the red Reissue is one of my most frequently carried and most loved bags.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> Red bags 2020
> View attachment 4983888
> 
> Red bags 2021
> View attachment 4983895
> 
> 
> The new addition is the Goyard Sac Rouette - I like it very much, so light weight!


Love the Studio! I just bought my first one in December, it’s a great bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> I love it!
> 
> You look fantastic!
> 
> I love it!
> 
> That Coach Sonoma!
> 
> lol! so true!
> 
> Lovely collection of reds!! the red re-issue!!
> 
> Same!
> 
> lovely collection, I love the kate spade!
> 
> lovely collection! love the Goyard so fun!
> 
> I can relate to this for sure!


Thank you so much keodi! The Goyard is a fun bag and so easy to use!


More bags said:


> Thank you so much dc.
> 
> I hear you momasaurus.
> 
> Thank you Cookie.
> 
> Grrr, how incredibly annoying re: the distribution centre night shift. I have also worked in a fulfillment centre on night shift and I cannot imagine wearing full office drag. Oh yes, we don’t remember what people said but how they make us feel.
> 
> I am very excited for your Pico to arrive. I hope it meets your expectations and you love it. Well done on listing your lesser loved bags!
> 
> What a gorgeous group of red and burgundy bags. Your 3Jours is my favourite.
> 
> Love the strap!
> 
> Oh Cookie, how your Drag just glows! I love the colour of your Studio bag.
> 
> Hi VL   All good reasons, well said. I hope all is well with you and your parents are doing okay and you’re getting settled in your new home.


Thank you - the Drag makes my heart pitter-patter - Rouge H is a marvelous color! 


baghabitz34 said:


> Love the Studio! I just bought my first one in December, it’s a great bag.


That's wonderful - it is truly a great bag... I love everything about it! What color is yours?
(I'd get it in black in a heart beat if I found one at the right price/condition!)


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> That's wonderful - it is truly a great bag... I love everything about it! What color is yours?
> (I'd get it in black in a heart beat if I found one at the right price/condition!)





I bought the Butterfly Studio


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4984132
> 
> I bought the Butterfly Studio


GAH!!! 
That's beautiful!! 

(ohmigoodness!! )


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> My red and burgundy bags,


Beautiful bags! I especially like the color of the WOC. 



jblended said:


> I'm unable to do a big edit/purge as I used to because I got to the point where I either owned favourites or bags that were gifted and therefore sentimental and harder to remove.
> Back at the start of the year when I pulled the least favourite bag out of every colour category I owned, it made things a lot clearer for me. I'm using the least favourites one at a time, and assessing them slowly.
> There's one that I used and remembered how much I loved the leather and the design, and there are now 3 removed. This slow and steady approach is working out well for me at this point in time.


I like this approach of going color by color. Maybe the thread’s color weeks will help with that!



Cookiefiend said:


> There's been some retail therapy goin' on here too, fortunately Mr Cookie hasn't said a peep about it. He occasionally will say 'Don't you have enough scarves?' or 'Is that a new bag?', but never more than that.
> Because of this thread though - the whole mindfulness of it - I have been able to stop myself from random or bored shopping. I used to be a serial Black Purse Shopper, buying a few a year, finding out there was something I didn't like and then donating it. Now - I honestly *know* what I like and want in a bag, and what will bug me so much that I will just plain donate it to get rid of it.
> 
> I can't wait to see your Pico, the color is so fun!



I probably also have some retail therapy going on, tho I suppose in my case it’s a bit like emerging from the desert into a rain forest. In the first half of 2020 I bought zero bags - my husband and I just tried to align with lockdown by cutting our spending to nothing and saving. 

Once the fall hit, I dipped my toes back in the water with a Polene and the Tory Burch bags and it’s been downhill from there. But I also culled quite a bit last month so the net number isn’t climbing much. 



baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4983694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/burgund/oxblood bags of 2021. From left to right: LV Neonoe in Damier Ebene & Cherry Berry, Fendi 3jours in sienna, Ferragamo Gancino tote in Nebbiolo (color literally means red-purple), Coach oxblood rivet Rogue, Coach Cooper in Bordeaux, Kate Space Mega Lane (love the embellishments), Coach oxblood Dreamer & miscellaneous SLGs.



Lovely collection! Like others I’m a big fan of the Kate Spade. I used to love their bags.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Red bags 2020
> View attachment 4983888
> 
> Red bags 2021
> View attachment 4983895
> 
> 
> The new addition is the Goyard Sac Rouette - I like it very much, so light weight!


I saw the H Brag online the other day...love it!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ok, so I always thought this kitchen looked like a cave. I know when we extend the “wood” floor, it will brighten it up even more, but the copper color backsplash with the wood cabinets and the dark tile was killing me! Tearing the tile down and redoing the backsplash would be a huge project that would be dusty and messy. So I stumbled upon these stick on taverna tiles and it got the brain going...so I painted the backsplash, added accent “tiles” and will be putting all tiles behind the stove tomorrow cuz I am waiting for more to arrive. The “tiles” are designed for wet areas and backsplashes, so...yay! And the grand total- less than $100! I LOVE IT! It’s soooo much brighter and happier, the tile floors look lighter and the kitchen looks newer and bigger. When the floors are done next year, yowza!!!! My DH says I should hire myself out for low cost redo/Reno projects. Next to last pic is a before...


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, so I always thought this kitchen looked like a cave. I know when we extend the “wood” floor, it will brighten it up even more, but the copper color backsplash with the wood cabinets and the dark tile was killing me! Tearing the tile down and redoing the backsplash would be a huge project that would be dusty and messy. So I stumbled upon these stick on taverna tiles and it got the brain going...so I painted the backsplash, added accent “tiles” and will be putting all tiles behind the stove tomorrow cuz I am waiting for more to arrive. The “tiles” are designed for wet areas and backsplashes, so...yay! And the grand total- less than $100! I LOVE IT! It’s soooo much brighter and happier, the tile floors look lighter and the kitchen looks newer and bigger. When the floors are done next year, yowza!!!! My DH says I should hire myself out for low cost redo/Reno projects. First pic is a before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984202
> View attachment 4984203
> View attachment 4984205


The light colored tile looks so much better. I'm confused, did you paint the existing tile and then put stickers on some of the tiles?

My kitchen needs to be redone but I dread doing it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> The light colored tile looks so much better. I'm confused, did you paint the existing tile and then put stickers on some of the tiles?
> 
> My kitchen needs to be redone but I dread doing it.


I painted the tile, then put the stickers on top. I am going to do all stickers right behind the stove.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I painted the tile, then put the stickers on top. I am going to do all stickers right behind the stove.


Will it be easy to clean without rubbing off the stickers? Are you going to seal them with something?


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> My red and burgundy bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Chanel 00V Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> Same picture as 2020 (I had a no buy year so all my 2021 colour week pics will be the same as last year.) Hand held, tote, shoulder bag and small bag/WOC.
> 
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
> Chanel Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> 
> View attachment 4983294


Love your reds. Absolutely love the Chanel top handle in this color.  So luxe


----------



## missie1

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4983694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/burgund/oxblood bags of 2021. From left to right: LV Neonoe in Damier Ebene & Cherry Berry, Fendi 3jours in sienna, Ferragamo Gancino tote in Nebbiolo (color literally means red-purple), Coach oxblood rivet Rogue, Coach Cooper in Bordeaux, Kate Space Mega Lane (love the embellishments), Coach oxblood Dreamer & miscellaneous SLGs.


Lovely


----------



## missie1

Cookiefiend said:


> Red bags 2020
> View attachment 4983888
> 
> Red bags 2021
> View attachment 4983895
> 
> 
> The new addition is the Goyard Sac Rouette - I like it very much, so light weight!


Lovely


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## missie1

Here are my reds- BV clutch, Chanel 10c, Valentino Grande Glam lock, YSL clutch & Henry Bendall crossbody


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Will it be easy to clean without rubbing off the stickers? Are you going to seal them with something?


The stickers are vinyl tiles meant for bathrooms and kitchen back splashes, so they won’t rub off. But they have self adhesive so they attach like stickers. Easy to wipe clean if needed.  It’s a pretty new product. The paint is for kitchens and baths. Because of the style of the stove and I am always wiping down my kitchen, I never really get anything on the backsplash anyway.


----------



## whateve

missie1 said:


> Here are my reds- BV clutch, Chanel 10c, Valentino Grande Glam lock, YSL clutch & Henry Bendall crossbody


I like the Henri Bendel. What a shame they went out of business.


----------



## BowieFan1971

BowieFan1971 said:


> The stickers are vinyl tiles meant for bathrooms and kitchen back splashes, so they won’t rub off. But they have self adhesive so they attach like stickers. Easy to wipe clean if needed.  It’s a pretty new product. The paint is for kitchens and baths. Because of the style of the stove and I am always wiping down my kitchen, I never really get anything on the backsplash anyway.


Got them on Amazon. I ordered a few different brands. Some were more like thin vinyl stickers...very flat looking. These are thicker, have a slight texture and body to them. I also saw some that were embossed, like tile with glaze applied.


----------



## missie1

whateve said:


> I like the Henri Bendel. What a shame they went out of business.


Yes they had the best slgs.  I loved their card cases


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> GAH!!!
> That's beautiful!!
> 
> (ohmigoodness!! )


Thanks, I love it! The attention to detail is really impressive.
Also got lucky that it was included in the winter sale.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Red bags

Here´s what I had in the 2020 red colour week:











brownish red vinyl 40ies bag, bright red 50ies patent bag, 60ies classic handbag from the UK, 70ies clutch/tote, 70ies Esquire handbag, 80ies big clutch, Dior Trailer Trash 2001, Dior Gaucho 2006

During the year I added two more red items: 





Dior New Lock 2009, Dior Karenina wallet 2008


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bags
> 
> Here´s what I had in the 2020 red colour week:
> 
> View attachment 4984342
> View attachment 4984334
> View attachment 4984335
> View attachment 4984336
> View attachment 4984340
> View attachment 4984337
> View attachment 4984339
> View attachment 4984338
> 
> 
> brownish red vinyl 40ies bag, bright red 50ies patent bag, 60ies classic handbag from the UK, 70ies clutch/tote, 70ies Esquire handbag, 80ies big clutch, Dior Trailer Trash 2001, Dior Gaucho 2006
> 
> During the year I added two more red items:
> 
> View attachment 4984343
> View attachment 4984344
> 
> 
> Dior New Lock 2009, Dior Karenina wallet 2008


Your additions are wonderful! The Dior New Lock is amazing! I love the bright red patent bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> The stickers are vinyl tiles meant for bathrooms and kitchen back splashes, so they won’t rub off. But they have self adhesive so they attach like stickers. Easy to wipe clean if needed.  It’s a pretty new product. The paint is for kitchens and baths. Because of the style of the stove and I am always wiping down my kitchen, I never really get anything on the backsplash anyway.



When I rented my parents´ flat out in 2014 the tenant covered the dark green end-60ies bathroom tiles with completely covering tile stickers in white and baby blue. Meanwhile my daughter lives there. The stickers are still in place and have stood the test of time extremely well. You can´t see they are just stickers.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Your additions are wonderful! The Dior New Lock is amazing! I love the bright red patent bag.


Thank-you so much @whateve ! I´m madly in love with my red New Lock. Played with it yesterday, but put it back into the dustbag. It´s snowing outside- I don´t dare to take a bag as delicate as this one to the supermarket in this kind of weather and I´m not going anywhere else...
The Karenina wallet, though, has become a daily essential.


----------



## sherrylynn

Cookiefiend said:


> Red bags 2020
> View attachment 4983888
> 
> Red bags 2021
> View attachment 4983895
> 
> 
> The new addition is the Goyard Sac Rouette - I like it very much, so light weight!


We are bsg twins! I have the red Ferragamo Studio tote! Love your addition of a scarf!


----------



## Jereni

momasaurus said:


> This is a cool look because everything else is so minimal. And then the shoes!



Thanks! I love a suede pump...


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> I saw the H Brag online the other day...love it!!!!


Thank you! I keep looking at a black one... it is a beautiful bag...  I just wish I knew why H called the Drag? I’m mean srsly - what the heck!?! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, so I always thought this kitchen looked like a cave. I know when we extend the “wood” floor, it will brighten it up even more, but the copper color backsplash with the wood cabinets and the dark tile was killing me! Tearing the tile down and redoing the backsplash would be a huge project that would be dusty and messy. So I stumbled upon these stick on taverna tiles and it got the brain going...so I painted the backsplash, added accent “tiles” and will be putting all tiles behind the stove tomorrow cuz I am waiting for more to arrive. The “tiles” are designed for wet areas and backsplashes, so...yay! And the grand total- less than $100! I LOVE IT! It’s soooo much brighter and happier, the tile floors look lighter and the kitchen looks newer and bigger. When the floors are done next year, yowza!!!! My DH says I should hire myself out for low cost redo/Reno projects. Next to last pic is a before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984202
> View attachment 4984203
> View attachment 4984205
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984204
> View attachment 4984204


What a fantastic job! ❤️


missie1 said:


> Lovely


Thank you very much!


missie1 said:


> Here are my reds- BV clutch, Chanel 10c, Valentino Grande Glam lock, YSL clutch & Henry Bendall crossbody


Such lovely reds - the BV clutch looks like marvelous leather. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Got them on Amazon. I ordered a few different brands. Some were more like thin vinyl stickers...very flat looking. These are thicker, have a slight texture and body to them. I also saw some that were embossed, like tile with glaze applied.
> 
> View attachment 4984306
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984307
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984310


So cool! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bags
> 
> Here´s what I had in the 2020 red colour week:
> 
> View attachment 4984342
> View attachment 4984334
> View attachment 4984335
> View attachment 4984336
> View attachment 4984340
> View attachment 4984337
> View attachment 4984339
> View attachment 4984338
> 
> 
> brownish red vinyl 40ies bag, bright red 50ies patent bag, 60ies classic handbag from the UK, 70ies clutch/tote, 70ies Esquire handbag, 80ies big clutch, Dior Trailer Trash 2001, Dior Gaucho 2006
> 
> During the year I added two more red items:
> 
> View attachment 4984343
> View attachment 4984344
> 
> 
> Dior New Lock 2009, Dior Karenina wallet 2008


The Trailer Trash is such a fun bag, but I love your New Lock!


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> Gorgeous new additions! Wear them in good health!
> Also, I've seen that multi pochette a lot in the wild but nobody seems to style it right, always pairing it with joggers and hoodies for some reason! It ends up looking off somehow.
> However, I love the way it looks on you and the way you have opted to style it.  I think more people should do just this because the bag really works when styled this way.



Thank you so much for the kind words!


----------



## Cookiefiend

sherrylynn said:


> We are bsg twins! I have the red Ferragamo Studio tote! Love your addition of a scarf!


 Thank you twin! 
I’m not kidding when I say that I love that bag - it’s truly an amazing purse. Lovely leather - inside and out! (I ❤️ leather lining), and it’s just the right size. ❤️
I found that Twilly for a great price, and it’s just the right color. ❤️


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! I keep looking at a black one... it is a beautiful bag...  I just wish I knew why H called the Drag? I’m mean srsly - what the heck!?!
> 
> What a fantastic job! ❤
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Such lovely reds - the BV clutch looks like marvelous leather.
> 
> So cool!
> 
> The Trailer Trash is such a fun bag, but I love your New Lock!


I had never seen a Brag (yeah, what a stupid name) before, but to me it has the best of a Kelly and Birkin in one. I really really like them...thought the price tag for even vintage is a little high for me (said the girl who used to think $100 was a lot for a bag...)


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4984132
> 
> I bought the Butterfly Studio


It’s lovely! 


Jereni said:


> Beautiful bags! I especially like the color of the WOC.


Thank you Jereni.   


BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, so I always thought this kitchen looked like a cave. I know when we extend the “wood” floor, it will brighten it up even more, but the copper color backsplash with the wood cabinets and the dark tile was killing me! Tearing the tile down and redoing the backsplash would be a huge project that would be dusty and messy. So I stumbled upon these stick on taverna tiles and it got the brain going...so I painted the backsplash, added accent “tiles” and will be putting all tiles behind the stove tomorrow cuz I am waiting for more to arrive. The “tiles” are designed for wet areas and backsplashes, so...yay! And the grand total- less than $100! I LOVE IT! It’s soooo much brighter and happier, the tile floors look lighter and the kitchen looks newer and bigger. When the floors are done next year, yowza!!!! My DH says I should hire myself out for low cost redo/Reno projects. Next to last pic is a before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984202
> View attachment 4984203
> View attachment 4984205
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984204
> View attachment 4984204


What a huge difference, you are so talented BowieFan.


missie1 said:


> Love your reds. Absolutely love the Chanel top handle in this color.  So luxe


Thanks missie.


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> Here are my reds- BV clutch, Chanel 10c, Valentino Grande Glam lock, YSL clutch & Henry Bendall crossbody


Stunning reds missie - my favourites are your Jumbo and YSL Clutch.   


cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bags
> 
> Here´s what I had in the 2020 red colour week:
> 
> View attachment 4984342
> View attachment 4984334
> View attachment 4984335
> View attachment 4984336
> View attachment 4984340
> View attachment 4984337
> View attachment 4984339
> View attachment 4984338
> 
> 
> brownish red vinyl 40ies bag, bright red 50ies patent bag, 60ies classic handbag from the UK, 70ies clutch/tote, 70ies Esquire handbag, 80ies big clutch, Dior Trailer Trash 2001, Dior Gaucho 2006
> 
> During the year I added two more red items:
> 
> View attachment 4984343
> View attachment 4984344
> 
> 
> Dior New Lock 2009, Dior Karenina wallet 2008


Gorgeous reds cowgirlsboots. I love your foldover clutch with the rectangle slot for a handle, Trailer Trash, New Lock and your Karenina wallet. The leather on your additions is just wow.


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, so I always thought this kitchen looked like a cave. I know when we extend the “wood” floor, it will brighten it up even more, but the copper color backsplash with the wood cabinets and the dark tile was killing me! Tearing the tile down and redoing the backsplash would be a huge project that would be dusty and messy. So I stumbled upon these stick on taverna tiles and it got the brain going...so I painted the backsplash, added accent “tiles” and will be putting all tiles behind the stove tomorrow cuz I am waiting for more to arrive. The “tiles” are designed for wet areas and backsplashes, so...yay! And the grand total- less than $100! I LOVE IT! It’s soooo much brighter and happier, the tile floors look lighter and the kitchen looks newer and bigger. When the floors are done next year, yowza!!!! My DH says I should hire myself out for low cost redo/Reno projects. Next to last pic is a before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984202
> View attachment 4984203
> View attachment 4984205
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984204
> View attachment 4984204


Beautiful kitchen!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bags
> 
> Here´s what I had in the 2020 red colour week:
> 
> View attachment 4984342
> View attachment 4984334
> View attachment 4984335
> View attachment 4984336
> View attachment 4984340
> View attachment 4984337
> View attachment 4984339
> View attachment 4984338
> 
> 
> brownish red vinyl 40ies bag, bright red 50ies patent bag, 60ies classic handbag from the UK, 70ies clutch/tote, 70ies Esquire handbag, 80ies big clutch, Dior Trailer Trash 2001, Dior Gaucho 2006
> 
> During the year I added two more red items:
> 
> View attachment 4984343
> View attachment 4984344
> 
> 
> Dior New Lock 2009, Dior Karenina wallet 2008


beautiful reds! I enjoy seeing everyone's red collections!


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Stunning reds missie - my favourites are your Jumbo and YSL Clutch.
> 
> Gorgeous reds cowgirlsboots. I love your foldover clutch with the rectangle slot for a handle, Trailer Trash, New Lock and your Karenina wallet. The leather on your additions is just wow.


Thanks I so love the Chanel.  The ysl is on the chopping block.  I am considering selling as I got the BV to replace it


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> @dcooney4 I hope you don't mind me asking... how is Ryder doing? I saw a dog being pushed in a pram due to an injury and it reminded me of Ryder. I was so relieved he was improving in the last update you gave us, and would love to hear how he's doing now.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal How is your hubby feeling? I hope his symptoms have been mild.


He is walking again. His back is not so straight anymore and walks with a little wiggle , but he walks well. Tomorrow afternoon he will go back to the surgeon for his final checkup and hopefully he will be allowed to do more than just lay around. He did have a little set back a while ago but it was taken care of. Thank you for asking.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4983694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/burgund/oxblood bags of 2021. From left to right: LV Neonoe in Damier Ebene & Cherry Berry, Fendi 3jours in sienna, Ferragamo Gancino tote in Nebbiolo (color literally means red-purple), Coach oxblood rivet Rogue, Coach Cooper in Bordeaux, Kate Space Mega Lane (love the embellishments), Coach oxblood Dreamer & miscellaneous SLGs.


These are beautiful! Do you find the neonoe easy to use?


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Red bags 2020
> View attachment 4983888
> 
> Red bags 2021
> View attachment 4983895
> 
> 
> The new addition is the Goyard Sac Rouette - I like it very much, so light weight!


Love them all!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4984132
> 
> I bought the Butterfly Studio


Very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> Here are my reds- BV clutch, Chanel 10c, Valentino Grande Glam lock, YSL clutch & Henry Bendall crossbody


Gorgeous bags! love that red Chanel. I regret not getting a Henry Bendel bag before again before they closed for good.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bags
> 
> Here´s what I had in the 2020 red colour week:
> 
> View attachment 4984342
> View attachment 4984334
> View attachment 4984335
> View attachment 4984336
> View attachment 4984340
> View attachment 4984337
> View attachment 4984339
> View attachment 4984338
> 
> 
> brownish red vinyl 40ies bag, bright red 50ies patent bag, 60ies classic handbag from the UK, 70ies clutch/tote, 70ies Esquire handbag, 80ies big clutch, Dior Trailer Trash 2001, Dior Gaucho 2006
> 
> During the year I added two more red items:
> 
> View attachment 4984343
> View attachment 4984344
> 
> 
> Dior New Lock 2009, Dior Karenina wallet 2008


You have the most fun red collection. Love it!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> He is walking again. His back is not so straight anymore and walks with a little wiggle , but he walks well. Tomorrow afternoon he will go back to the surgeon for his final checkup and hopefully he will be allowed to do more than just lay around. He did have a little set back a while ago but it was taken care of. Thank you for asking.


What a harrowing experience for you! I'm relieved he is walking well now, and I'm sure that little wiggle will make him all the more endearing! Thank you so much for the update.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Love them all!


Thank you so much!

Im glad to hear Ryder is on the mend!


----------



## Jereni

My companions for the walk to Starbucks this morning. Maybe this bag can count for the color week since it has the red suede lining.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> For me, I know some of it has been retail therapy because of everything going on...my DH knows it too and doesn’t give me a hard time. When I told him I got the bag for $1400, he gave me a look. But then he asked what it sells for (I had already told him I was seeing it above retail) and when I said $2700, he said “50% off...” and said nothing more. I figure as long as I am buying smart, following a “one in, one out” and using bag sale proceeds to fund new bags, and keeping my credit cards at or near $0, it is ok. The Pico is weighing on me in regard to that, but as soon as the Alma DE sells, it won’t. I also look at it as the kick in the pants to get me to list the bags that I was holding on to but not madly in love with, so there’s that benefit too. And the chewiness of the leather  ....when will it get here?!?!?


This all sounds good. Anything to feel "normal." 
Props on sticking to one in / one out!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I can't even imagine... that's ridiculous!
> 
> There's been some retail therapy goin' on here too, fortunately Mr Cookie hasn't said a peep about it. He occasionally will say 'Don't you have enough scarves?' or 'Is that a new bag?', but never more than that.
> Because of this thread though - the whole mindfulness of it - I have been able to stop myself from random or bored shopping. I used to be a serial Black Purse Shopper, buying a few a year, finding out there was something I didn't like and then donating it. Now - I honestly *know* what I like and want in a bag, and what will bug me so much that I will just plain donate it to get rid of it.
> 
> I can't wait to see your Pico, the color is so fun!


Much as this thread is enabling (especially as I am seeing so many bags I don't know, but get interested in), it is also so good at reminding us of mindful shopping and curating, as you said. HUGS TO EVERYONE HERE!


----------



## momasaurus

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4983694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/burgund/oxblood bags of 2021. From left to right: LV Neonoe in Damier Ebene & Cherry Berry, Fendi 3jours in sienna, Ferragamo Gancino tote in Nebbiolo (color literally means red-purple), Coach oxblood rivet Rogue, Coach Cooper in Bordeaux, Kate Space Mega Lane (love the embellishments), Coach oxblood Dreamer & miscellaneous SLGs.


Beautiful!!! I think you tempted me earlier with that Fendi 2jours. And I love this Kate Spade - just enough bling, I think! Thanks for this picture.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Red bags 2020
> View attachment 4983888
> 
> Red bags 2021
> View attachment 4983895
> 
> 
> The new addition is the Goyard Sac Rouette - I like it very much, so light weight!


You know I love that Drag. Sigh. And every time I see your Studio I go on a hunt. One of the last things I did before lockdown was play with Studio bags (many ON SALE!!) at Ferragamo in NYC. I think I will have one someday. Yours is "small," correct?


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> We live in a society that creates problems in order to provide solutions. The worse we feel about ourselves, the more we spend to “fix” what is ordinary.
> 
> Personally, I shop because I’m stressed. I shop because there’s a lot of things in this world I can’t control, and shopping gives me a world where I am 1) always right, 2) surrounded by people who want to see me, and 3) problems have simple solutions.
> I know it’s an unhealthy coping mechanism and results in me having more problems rather than less.  But... when I’m at my wits end, being somewhere where I don’t have to do anything is nice.


Exactly. So nicely put. Unless we are unhealthily hoarding or getting into serious debt, I think we should stop demonizing ourselves for this.


----------



## momasaurus

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4984132
> 
> I bought the Butterfly Studio


OH, this is wonderful!


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous bags! love that red Chanel. I regret not getting a Henry Bendel bag before again before they closed for good.


Thanks DC.  I love the HB yet I have never carried it.  Go figure


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I like the Henri Bendel. What a shame they went out of business.


Same. I loved the store on Fifth Avenue.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> You know I love that Drag. Sigh. And every time I see your Studio I go on a hunt. One of the last things I did before lockdown was play with Studio bags (many ON SALE!!) at Ferragamo in NYC. I think I will have one someday. Yours is "small," correct?


Thank you! The Drag is a beautiful bag - and the color is the best version of Rouge H. It's more red than brown - yay!
My Studio is the small (11"w x 10"h x 5"d), it is just right size wise. Not too big, but not too small!


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> These are beautiful! Do you find the neonoe easy to use?


I love the Neonoe & find it easy to use. Especially since I bought a top handle to use with it. I just don’t use it as a crossbody - sticks out too far from the body for me.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks


----------



## baghabitz34

momasaurus said:


> OH, this is wonderful!


Thanks


----------



## jayohwhy

Jereni said:


> My companions for the walk to Starbucks this morning. Maybe this bag can count for the color week since it has the red suede lining.


Is that the mini woc? I love the size!
____________

I'm loving seeing everyone's red bags! I finally bit the bullet yesterday and decided to replace all our dishware. When we first got married, we registered for a eight sets of dishware, but for some reason all the bowls have gone broken and we found that regardless of replacing the bowls, it would serve us better to have 12 plates instead of just 8 (since I use some for serving). Our plates are also not my style any more, so it gives a good reason to wipe the slate clean.
I had the day off yesterday and decided to drive over and have a ball at crate and barrel- it was so much fun. I called Husband to let him know and he was expecting me to tell him I was across the bridge at Chanel. I think he was relieved when I told him I was at crate and barrel buying new dishes and servingware and that my total came out to less than one SLG at Chanel. 
I feel like since this past year I have adapted to cooking a LOT more, it cheers me up to have somewhere nice to plate the food.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Exactly. So nicely put. Unless we are unhealthily hoarding or getting into serious debt, I think we should stop demonizing ourselves for this.


Yay - I'll stop chastising myself for the bag I just bought! 
(black Lady Dior - I have wanted one for two years...) 


jayohwhy said:


> Is that the mini woc? I love the size!
> ____________
> 
> I'm loving seeing everyone's red bags! I finally bit the bullet yesterday and decided to replace all our dishware. When we first got married, we registered for a eight sets of dishware, but for some reason all the bowls have gone broken and we found that regardless of replacing the bowls, it would serve us better to have 12 plates instead of just 8 (since I use some for serving). Our plates are also not my style any more, so it gives a good reason to wipe the slate clean.
> I had the day off yesterday and decided to drive over and have a ball at crate and barrel- it was so much fun. I called Husband to let him know and he was expecting me to tell him I was across the bridge at Chanel. I think he was relieved when I told him I was at crate and barrel buying new dishes and servingware and that my total came out to less than one SLG at Chanel.
> I feel like since this past year I have adapted to cooking a LOT more, it cheers me up to have somewhere nice to plate the food.


That's wonderful - good for you! A clean slate, a fresh start! Did you go with a color or pattern? 

I replaced all the towels for the master bath - went all white - and I'm very happy with the way it looks.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Yay - I'll stop chastising myself for the bag I just bought!
> (black Lady Dior - I have wanted one for two years...)


 Congratulations and I can’t wait to see it when it arrives!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jayohwhy said:


> Is that the mini woc? I love the size!
> ____________
> 
> I'm loving seeing everyone's red bags! I finally bit the bullet yesterday and decided to replace all our dishware. When we first got married, we registered for a eight sets of dishware, but for some reason all the bowls have gone broken and we found that regardless of replacing the bowls, it would serve us better to have 12 plates instead of just 8 (since I use some for serving). Our plates are also not my style any more, so it gives a good reason to wipe the slate clean.
> I had the day off yesterday and decided to drive over and have a ball at crate and barrel- it was so much fun. I called Husband to let him know and he was expecting me to tell him I was across the bridge at Chanel. I think he was relieved when I told him I was at crate and barrel buying new dishes and servingware and that my total came out to less than one SLG at Chanel.
> I feel like since this past year I have adapted to cooking a LOT more, it cheers me up to have somewhere nice to plate the food.


I replaced my white plates with 2 sets each of 4 different colors (denim blue, red, yellow, lemongrass) of Fiestaware and I love it! I purposefully mix colors at the table...it makes meals happy! DH wasn’t sure at first, but soon after remarked on how much he likes it. We are probably going to add 2 sets of orange too. 
Oh, finished the area behind the stove today...


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## sherrylynn

I love mine too, I purchased it on a holiday in Rome, so it has a ton of sentimental value. I find I don’t  use it much though. Maybe because its a little dressy for my life style. Have you found that the leather relaxes with use? Maybe I would use mine more often if it wad easier to get in it!


----------



## sherrylynn

I did this several years ago, and I absolutely love it! Like you, I purposely mix colors on the table. Plus, the colors just make me happy when I open the cupboard! After several year of hard daily use, my Fiestaware does not have a single chip! Great stuff!


----------



## jayohwhy

Cookiefiend said:


> That's wonderful - good for you! A clean slate, a fresh start! Did you go with a color or pattern?
> 
> I replaced all the towels for the master bath - went all white - and I'm very happy with the way it looks.


I went with all white- stackable with no bezel. We went all white with our bedding a few years ago and don't regret it in the least!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I replaced my white plates with 2 sets each of 4 different colors (denim blue, red, yellow, lemongrass) of Fiestaware and I love it! I purposefully mix colors at the table...it makes meals happy! DH wasn’t sure at first, but soon after remarked on how much he likes it. We are probably going to add 2 sets of orange too.


I was considering fiestaware as one of our choices as one of my best friends from college used it and I loved the colors and durability. However, I am not one for much variety in colors but love admiring others- thanks for sharing more pictures of your fabulous kitchen! The stickers turned out great!


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> I replaced my white plates with 2 sets each of 4 different colors (denim blue, red, yellow, lemongrass) of Fiestaware and I love it! I purposefully mix colors at the table...it makes meals happy! DH wasn’t sure at first, but soon after remarked on how much he likes it. We are probably going to add 2 sets of orange too.
> Oh, finished the area behind the stove today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985078


I forgot to add that your tile work looks smashing! Love it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

sherrylynn said:


> I forgot to add that your tile work looks smashing! Love it!



Thanks everybody! The best part is DH really loves it. That makes me extra happy! I bought some patterned porcelain cabinet knobs to finish it off. Will all come in under $125.


----------



## JenJBS

My Maison Margiela rainbow finish camera bag finally arrived!   I love it!   And I've removed the white and black logo patch. It's the one thing I detest about MM bags. Thanks to @houseof999 for bringing this bag to my attention.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I replaced my white plates with 2 sets each of 4 different colors (denim blue, red, yellow, lemongrass) of Fiestaware and I love it! I purposefully mix colors at the table...it makes meals happy! DH wasn’t sure at first, but soon after remarked on how much he likes it. We are probably going to add 2 sets of orange too.
> Oh, finished the area behind the stove today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985078


I love mixing colors! Our regular dinnerware is a combination of plates of different colors and patterns. It makes me happy choosing which pretty plate I'm going to use each day.


----------



## whateve

jayohwhy said:


> I went with all white- stackable with no bezel. We went all white with our bedding a few years ago and don't regret it in the least!
> 
> I was considering fiestaware as one of our choices as one of my best friends from college used it and I loved the colors and durability. However, I am not one for much variety in colors but love admiring others- thanks for sharing more pictures of your fabulous kitchen! The stickers turned out great!


I like no bezel. It looks so much cleaner and you can put food all the way to the edge.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela rainbow finish camera bag finally arrived!   I love it!  And I've removed the white and black logo patch. It's the one thing I detest about MM bags. Thanks to @houseof999 for bringing this bag to my attention.
> 
> View attachment 4985239
> View attachment 4985241
> View attachment 4985242


It looks so much better in your pictures than in the listing. Congratulations on a beautiful bag! I hate those logo patches too.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela rainbow finish camera bag finally arrived!   I love it!   And I've removed the white and black logo patch. It's the one thing I detest about MM bags. Thanks to @houseof999 for bringing this bag to my attention.
> 
> View attachment 4985239
> View attachment 4985241
> View attachment 4985242
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Jen it's so much more gorgeous in your pics!!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> It looks so much better in your pictures than in the listing. Congratulations on a beautiful bag! I hate those logo patches too.



Thank you!    Glad it's not just me! I feel they used the wrong lighting for the listing pics. Usually a lot of light is good, but with the MM rainbow finish it just seems to wipe it out.


----------



## JenJBS

Thank you!  Wouldn't have this beauty without you! I think they used a poor choice of lighting for this amazing finish. Probably the same lighting used for all the other colors, which is great for the regular colors, but not this one.


----------



## Cookiefiend

sherrylynn said:


> I love mine too, I purchased it on a holiday in Rome, so it has a ton of sentimental value. I find I don’t  use it much though. Maybe because its a little dressy for my life style. Have you found that the leather relaxes with use? Maybe I would use mine more often if it wad easier to get in it!


The Studio bag? 
I haven’t noticed that the leather was stiff, and I never close it all the way. I am so lazy! 
I don’t use the zipped pocket on the front though because I noticed that the leather flap gets a little crease in it and doesn’t lay flat... I would not like that! 
Come to think of it though, I don’t even use the pockets inside the bag - nor in any of my bags - everything is neatly contained so I don’t need the pockets. 


JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela rainbow finish camera bag finally arrived!   I love it!   And I've removed the white and black logo patch. It's the one thing I detest about MM bags. Thanks to @houseof999 for bringing this bag to my attention.
> 
> View attachment 4985239
> View attachment 4985241
> View attachment 4985242


Wow - what a shimmer! ❤️


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela rainbow finish camera bag finally arrived!   I love it!   And I've removed the white and black logo patch. It's the one thing I detest about MM bags. Thanks to @houseof999 for bringing this bag to my attention.
> 
> View attachment 4985239
> View attachment 4985241
> View attachment 4985242


Congratulations on a beautiful addition to your collection Jen!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow - what a shimmer! ❤



Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Congratulations on a beautiful addition to your collection Jen!



Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela rainbow finish camera bag finally arrived!   I love it!   And I've removed the white and black logo patch. It's the one thing I detest about MM bags. Thanks to @houseof999 for bringing this bag to my attention.
> 
> View attachment 4985239
> View attachment 4985241
> View attachment 4985242



Congratulations! I love this bag! Enjoy it in good health! xxx


----------



## sherrylynn

Cookiefiend said:


> The Studio bag?
> I haven’t noticed that the leather was stiff, and I never close it all the way. I am so lazy!
> I don’t use the zipped pocket on the front though because I noticed that the leather flap gets a little crease in it and doesn’t lay flat... I would not like that!
> Come to think of it though, I don’t even use the pockets inside the bag - nor in any of my bags - everything is neatly contained so I don’t need the pockets.


That's an idea - maybe I'll try carrying it without the pouch and without fully closing it. 
I do like bags that are 'semi' structured, and a little slouchy.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations! I love this bag! Enjoy it in good health! xxx



Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hope everyone is well.  It looks like I am behind with color week showcase.  It has been a tiring week for me!   Hopefully I will be able to post pics later this week.  Not that I have much; burgundy and red are not prominent colors in my bag wardrobe, and I am still looking for the perfect red bag!


----------



## JenJBS

For Red Week, my one red bag. Also, since I only have one red bag to carry twice, I'm definitely carrying it again later this week to complete the February Valentine's Day Challenge. Alexander Wang, Halo.


----------



## Cookiefiend

sherrylynn said:


> That's an idea - maybe I'll try carrying it without the pouch and without fully closing it.
> I do like bags that are 'semi' structured, and a little slouchy.


Heh - I take that pouch out when I carry it, it just gets in my way. 
I’ll post some pictures tomorrow for you! ❤️


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> I replaced my white plates with 2 sets each of 4 different colors (denim blue


Random fact you reminded me of; evidently people eat less when they use blue plates. The colour blue is an appetite suppressant. The weird things I dig up from my wonky memory as I read tpf...



JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela rainbow finish camera bag finally arrived!  I love it!


Oh wow, wow, wow! It's so much better than any picture I've seen of it to date. I'm really happy you got it, and that you got it at a great price! Congrats and wear it in good health!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Random fact you reminded me of; evidently people eat less when they use blue plates. The colour blue is an appetite suppressant. The weird things I dig up from my wonky memory as I read tpf...
> 
> 
> Oh wow, wow, wow! It's so much better than any picture I've seen of it to date. I'm really happy you got it, and that you got it at a great price! Congrats and wear it in good health!



Thank you!    So am I.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Random fact you reminded me of; evidently people eat less when they use blue plates. The colour blue is an appetite suppressant. The weird things I dig up from my wonky memory as I read tpf...


That´s highly interesting! As a bad evening "snack" person I should try to put a blue panel on the wall right behind my computer... do you think this would work?


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s highly interesting! As a bad evening "snack" person I should try to put a blue panel on the wall right behind my computer... do you think this would work?



I think it's more about the actual plate size and plate colour. Let me see if my memory is correct...

Ah, google is awesome:


> The color contrast between a plate and the food on it results in an illusion known as the Delboeuf Illusion, which leads an individual to perceive the portion size of their food to be smaller when on a darker background (Sullivan)
> ● Studies in which self-served portions of Alfredo pasta were measured on red and white plates *found that individuals served themselves 30% more when eating on the white plates (Sullivan) *
> ● Thus, a higher contrast will likely cause a person to eat less (Bedwell)
> ● *Thus, healthcare professionals believe that a factor such as the dark color of a blue plate can affect how large of a portion an individual will be satisfied with*





> ● Sarah Rae Smith from TheKitchn web posts formulated a chart titled "How Color Affects Your Perception of Food" while researching what various people thought about colors associated with food
> *○ White - "causes overeating/excessive snacking"
> ○ Blue - listed as "appetite suppressant" (across all websites encountered)*
> ● Why does blue curb hunger? ○ In prehistoric times, the colors blue, black, and purple suggested potentially lethal foods (Color Matters)
> ● Further, blue appears unappetizing because it rarely occurs in nature (Hwang)





> Both parts of our hypotheses were supported by the experiment
> ○ On average, *the subjects ate less grams of popcorn when eating off the blue plate than the white plate *(3.0 gram difference in mean amount)
> ○ On average, *the subjects were more satisfied when they ate off the blue plate than the white plate* (1.00 point difference in mean satisfaction)



Source: http://civiceducation.clevelandclin...g-Off-Blue-Plates-Make-You-More-Satisfie.aspx


_____________

Edit: and on an unrelated note, how's this for some levity:


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2021/02/09/cat-lawyer-zoom-filter/
		


Has everyone already seen this? Basically there was a virtual trial taking place, and one of the lawyers unknowingly had a cat filter on and appeared as a sad cat!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s highly interesting! As a bad evening "snack" person I should try to put a blue panel on the wall right behind my computer... do you think this would work?


I was an evening snack person. I cured myself of it by using teeth whitening strips because you can't eat when you have the strips on. It only too a few days to get out of the habit. Now I never eat after 7 pm. 

I don't use plates for most of my snacks. I eat cookies right out of the box or carry a handful to my desk.


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> Thanks DC.  I love the HB yet I have never carried it.  Go figure


I adored their bags but they often had satin linings which I could not touch. Finally towards the end they made a few bags with a sturdy nonsatin lining and didn't get one because I couldn't decide which one.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I replaced my white plates with 2 sets each of 4 different colors (denim blue, red, yellow, lemongrass) of Fiestaware and I love it! I purposefully mix colors at the table...it makes meals happy! DH wasn’t sure at first, but soon after remarked on how much he likes it. We are probably going to add 2 sets of orange too.
> Oh, finished the area behind the stove today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985078


They are so cheerful. I like them.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela rainbow finish camera bag finally arrived!   I love it!   And I've removed the white and black logo patch. It's the one thing I detest about MM bags. Thanks to @houseof999 for bringing this bag to my attention.
> 
> View attachment 4985239
> View attachment 4985241
> View attachment 4985242


Adorable!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> For Red Week, my one red bag. Also, since I only have one red bag to carry twice, I'm definitely carrying it again later this week to complete the February Valentine's Day Challenge. Alexander Wang, Halo.
> 
> View attachment 4985380


So fun! It reminds me a bit of an airline bag. I really like it.


----------



## dcooney4

My reds and burgundies!
Mulberry Small Bayswater 
PLG Cranberry Mini
Mz Wallace Small Gramercy in Port
PLG Mini in Merlot 
PLG Mini in Oxblood


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Random fact you reminded me of; evidently people eat less when they use blue plates. The colour blue is an appetite suppressant. The weird things I dig up from my wonky memory as I read tpf...
> 
> 
> Oh wow, wow, wow! It's so much better than any picture I've seen of it to date. I'm really happy you got it, and that you got it at a great price! Congrats and wear it in good health!


Um, blue plates don’t work for me.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> My reds and burgundies!
> Mulberry Small Bayswater
> PLG Cranberry Mini
> Mz Wallace Small Gramercy in Port
> PLG Mini in Merlot
> PLG Mini in Oxblood
> View attachment 4985828
> View attachment 4985829
> View attachment 4985830
> View attachment 4985831
> View attachment 4985832


Love the color of that PLG!!!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the color of that PLG!!!


Which one?


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> My reds and burgundies!
> Mulberry Small Bayswater
> PLG Cranberry Mini
> Mz Wallace Small Gramercy in Port
> PLG Mini in Merlot
> PLG Mini in Oxblood
> View attachment 4985828
> View attachment 4985829
> View attachment 4985830
> View attachment 4985831
> View attachment 4985832


Gorgeous - but that Mulberry is Fabulous!


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> I think it's more about the actual plate size and plate colour. Let me see if my memory is correct...
> 
> Ah, google is awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://civiceducation.clevelandclin...g-Off-Blue-Plates-Make-You-More-Satisfie.aspx
> 
> 
> _____________
> 
> Edit: and on an unrelated note, how's this for some levity:
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2021/02/09/cat-lawyer-zoom-filter/
> 
> 
> 
> Has everyone already seen this? Basically there was a virtual trial taking place, and one of the lawyers unknowingly had a cat filter on and appeared as a sad cat!


WaPo has a paywall.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I was an evening snack person. I cured myself of it by using teeth whitening strips because you can't eat when you have the strips on. It only too a few days to get out of the habit. Now I never eat after 7 pm.
> 
> I don't use plates for most of my snacks. I eat cookies right out of the box or carry a handful to my desk.


Hm, yes. A snack on a plate would feel like a meal.


----------



## keodi

JenJBS said:


> For Red Week, my one red bag. Also, since I only have one red bag to carry twice, I'm definitely carrying it again later this week to complete the February Valentine's Day Challenge. Alexander Wang, Halo.
> 
> View attachment 4985380


Beautiful bag, I love the shade of red!


dcooney4 said:


> My reds and burgundies!
> Mulberry Small Bayswater
> PLG Cranberry Mini
> Mz Wallace Small Gramercy in Port
> PLG Mini in Merlot
> PLG Mini in Oxblood
> View attachment 4985828
> View attachment 4985829
> View attachment 4985830
> View attachment 4985831
> View attachment 4985832


Beautiful! I love that Mulberry!


----------



## jblended

momasaurus said:


> WaPo has a paywall.


Sorry! CNN should be fine:








						Lawyer tells judge 'I'm not a cat' after a Zoom filter mishap in virtual court hearing
					

A livestream of a virtual court proceeding in Texas took an "appawling" turn when a lawyer appeared as a cat on screen.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> Beautiful bag, I love the shade of red!
> 
> Beautiful! I love that Mulberry!



Thank you, Keodi!


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hope everyone is well.  It looks like I am behind with color week showcase.  It has been a tiring week for me!   Hopefully I will be able to post pics later this week.  Not that I have much; burgundy and red are not prominent colors in my bag wardrobe, and I am still looking for the perfect red bag!



Sorry it's been a tiring week for you.   You still jave a few days left in Red Week.  




dcooney4 said:


> Adorable!



Thank you! 




dcooney4 said:


> So fun! It reminds me a bit of an airline bag. I really like it.



Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

sherrylynn said:


> That's an idea - maybe I'll try carrying it without the pouch and without fully closing it.
> I do like bags that are 'semi' structured, and a little slouchy.


Hi sherrylynn!
This is the inside of mine - I never fasten it - though I could if I needed!


I was thinking about yours - could it be stiffer because of the print on the leather? I think with use it will soften a bit. ❤️


----------



## jayohwhy

So speaking of blue plates... Went back to crate and barrel last night to exchange a chipped mixing bowl and to pick up some drinking glasses (I figured since I'm updating things, I might as well go all the way with it. We haven't had more than a pair of matching drinking glasses ever) and I found these dark blue plates on clearance. They are a little scratched but I fell in LOVE with the design. When I do wear color, I usually go with a navy accent and these plates are navy with a gold design. I ended up buying up all the pieces they had there and they called over to a neighboring store in LA that had 3 more.

Okay, I promise I'm done with the housewares binge.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> I'm going to go a little against the grain and say that I don't necessarily keep shopping. I haven't bought clothing, shoes, watches or even bath products for years (because I stocked up when I heard my favourites were being discontinued).


Agree with this. I don’t think I’ve bought shampoo in three years. (also helps that I buy mega sized bottles). But, I can go years without shopping. . . Before 2020, the last time I bought jewelry was 2001. I also don’t shop for RTW when my weight is up. 


More bags said:


> Thank you keodi, the red Reissue is one of my most frequently carried and most loved bags.


I’m so impressed by this. I’m a neutral bag person and find red, orange and other brights harder to wear. @missie1, @Cookiefiend, @dcooney4, @cowgirlsboots, @More bags,  I loved seeing your red bag pics! Somehow I felt when seeings @Cookiefiend ‘s drag bag that it and Dcooney4 ‘s mulberry bayswater were kissing cousins in style. . . 


baghabitz34 said:


> I bought the Butterfly Studio


This is so beautiful! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> e stickers are vinyl tiles meant for bathrooms and kitchen back splashes, so they won’t rub off. But they have self adhesive so they attach like stickers. Easy to wipe clean if needed. It’s a pretty new product.


Your kitchen looks amazing and I agree with your DH that you could consult for lower cost renovation projects! 


dcooney4 said:


> He is walking again. His back is not so straight anymore and walks with a little wiggle , but he walks well.


@dcooney4, am glad to hear that Ryder is doing better. 


whateve said:


> I love mixing colors! Our regular dinnerware is a combination of plates of different colors and patterns. It makes me happy choosing which pretty plate I'm going to use each day


I mix patterns, but stay within the same color families of blue, white and black. 


sherrylynn said:


> I do like bags that are 'semi' structured, and a little slouchy.


+1000


jblended said:


> Random fact you reminded me of; evidently people eat less when they use blue plates. The colour blue is an appetite suppressant.





BowieFan1971 said:


> Um, blue plates don’t work for me.


@jblended, I agree with @BowieFan1971 that a lifetime of blue plates (regular sized with borders) has not curtailed my appetite 


jblended said:


> Sorry! CNN should be fine:


@momasaurus, I saw the same cat atty clip, but think it might have been Th Guardian (no paywall) or bbc. https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...zoom-cat-filter-kitten?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
@JenJBS, congrats on your margiela bag. It’s gorgeous!

I have had blue plates since DH and I married in 1991, but am thinking about H deco plates in black and white for the new apt.  (will start with espresso cups to see how I like them and oxmore St. Louis glassware from H). 
Here is my current mix of dansk Ceylon (long ago registry); burgess &leigh burliegh ware; royal crown Ford calico; and, Sur La Table Italian Renaissance (all discontinued, as far as I know). sadly, DH does not like the H dishes blues d’ailleurs, so I’m not likely to build on the blues in that direction.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> I’m so impressed by this. I’m a neutral bag person and find red, orange and other brights harder to wear. @missie1, @Cookiefiend, @dcooney4, @cowgirlsboots, @More bags, I loved seeing your red bag pics!


Thanks @880. I love neutral bags, too. I should also mention the Coco Handle in addition to my red Reissue are frequently carried favourites. I noticed in many of your pics you are carrying your beautiful prune Kelly. I think burgundy (and red) works as a neutral in my wardrobe. My current favourite colours for bags and wardrobe at the moment are grey, navy and burgundy - thanks in large part to your CSGM and H bags/Reissue clutch pictures!


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> I think burgundy (and red) works as a neutral in my wardrobe.


Ahhhh! Lightbulb moment! Thank you! and Thank you for your kind compliment! Hugs


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> Thanks I so love the Chanel.  The ysl is on the chopping block.  I am considering selling as I got the BV to replace it


I am surprised the YSL clutch is on the chopping block - do you feel they serve the same purpose other than clutches? I feel like the BV is more of a day clutch and the YSL is a va va voom evening clutch. I am totally biased because I've admired the YSL clutch for years.


dcooney4 said:


> He is walking again. His back is not so straight anymore and walks with a little wiggle , but he walks well. Tomorrow afternoon he will go back to the surgeon for his final checkup and hopefully he will be allowed to do more than just lay around. He did have a little set back a while ago but it was taken care of. Thank you for asking.


I'm glad to hear Ryder is on the mend.


Jereni said:


> My companions for the walk to Starbucks this morning. Maybe this bag can count for the color week since it has the red suede lining.
> 
> View attachment 4984627


 


momasaurus said:


> Much as this thread is enabling (especially as I am seeing so many bags I don't know, but get interested in), it is also so good at *reminding us of mindful shopping and curating*, as you said. HUGS TO EVERYONE HERE!





BowieFan1971 said:


> I replaced my white plates with 2 sets each of 4 different colors (denim blue, red, yellow, lemongrass) of Fiestaware and I love it! I purposefully mix colors at the table...it makes meals happy! DH wasn’t sure at first, but soon after remarked on how much he likes it. We are probably going to add 2 sets of orange too.
> Oh, finished the area behind the stove today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985078


A beautiful update in your kitchen. The dishes look fun and joyful!


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> For Red Week, my one red bag. Also, since I only have one red bag to carry twice, I'm definitely carrying it again later this week to complete the February Valentine's Day Challenge. Alexander Wang, Halo.
> 
> View attachment 4985380


Great shade of red. Is that a metallic piping? So cool!


dcooney4 said:


> My reds and burgundies!
> Mulberry Small Bayswater
> PLG Cranberry Mini
> Mz Wallace Small Gramercy in Port
> PLG Mini in Merlot
> PLG Mini in Oxblood
> View attachment 4985828
> View attachment 4985829
> View attachment 4985830
> View attachment 4985831
> View attachment 4985832


Ahh dc, I love your reds and burgundies, especially your Mulberry and the cranberry mini PLG.


Cookiefiend said:


> Hi sherrylynn!
> This is the inside of mine - I never fasten it - though I could if I needed!
> View attachment 4986108
> 
> I was thinking about yours - could it be stiffer because of the print on the leather? I think with use it will soften a bit. ❤


Great what's in your bag pic Cookie!


jayohwhy said:


> So speaking of blue plates... Went back to crate and barrel last night to exchange a chipped mixing bowl and to pick up some drinking glasses (I figured since I'm updating things, I might as well go all the way with it. We haven't had more than a pair of matching drinking glasses ever) and I found these dark blue plates on clearance. They are a little scratched but I fell in LOVE with the design. When I do wear color, I usually go with a navy accent and these plates are navy with a gold design. I ended up buying up all the pieces they had there and they called over to a neighboring store in LA that had 3 more.
> 
> Okay, I promise I'm done with the housewares binge.
> 
> View attachment 4986154


Those are pretty plates jayohwhy!


----------



## sherrylynn

Cookiefiend said:


> Heh - I take that pouch out when I carry it, it just gets in my way.
> I’ll post some pictures tomorrow for you! ❤





Cookiefiend said:


> Hi sherrylynn!
> This is the inside of mine - I never fasten it - though I could if I needed!
> View attachment 4986108
> 
> I was thinking about yours - could it be stiffer because of the print on the leather? I think with use it will soften a bit. ❤


My bag is red, no print. Someone else has that beautiful printed bag. SO PRETTY!! I do love Ferragamo prints. I am eyeing a blue patterned small Margot bag now. Trying to wait until it goes on sale!

 I think mine is stiff because its only been used two or three times! I am planning to carry it this weekend, without the pouch and without fully closing it. We'll see how it works. I love it too much to sell it.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @JenJBS, congrats on your margiela bag. It’s gorgeous!



Thank you!   




More bags said:


> Great shade of red. Is that a metallic piping? So cool!



Thank you! 
Two metal 'halos'. One around each side of the bag. Not just metallic piping, but actual metal.


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> I am surprised the YSL clutch is on the chopping block - do you feel they serve the same purpose other than clutches? I feel like the BV is more of a day clutch and the YSL is a va va voom evening clutch. I am totally biased because I've admired the YSL clutch for years.
> 
> I'm glad to hear Ryder is on the mend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful update in your kitchen. The dishes look fun and joyful!


More Bags,
I find that I tend to like clutch’s that I can wear with dresses, blouses or blazer.  The YSL definitely feels dressy and I didn’t like with casually.  They do serve two different purposes so maybe I will re-evaluate. Thanks for giving me different perspective


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> Agree with this. I don’t think I’ve bought shampoo in three years. (also helps that I buy mega sized bottles). But, I can go years without shopping. . . Before 2020, the last time I bought jewelry was 2001. I also don’t shop for RTW when my weight is up.
> 
> I’m so impressed by this. I’m a neutral bag person and find red, orange and other brights harder to wear. @missie1, @Cookiefiend, @dcooney4, @cowgirlsboots, @More bags,  I loved seeing your red bag pics!
> 
> This is so beautiful!
> 
> Your kitchen looks amazing and I agree with your DH that you could consult for lower cost renovation projects!
> 
> @dcooney4, am glad to hear that Ryder is doing better.
> 
> I mix patterns, but stay within the same color families of blue, white and black.
> 
> +1000
> 
> 
> @jblended, I agree with @BowieFan1971 that a lifetime of blue plates (regular sized with borders) has not curtailed my appetite
> 
> I saw the same cat atty clip, but think it might have been Th Guardian (no paywall) or bbc.
> @JenJBS, congrats on your margiela bag. It’s gorgeous!


Thank you! ❤️


More bags said:


> Great shade of red. Is that a metallic piping? So cool!
> 
> Ahh dc, I love your reds and burgundies, especially your Mulberry and the cranberry mini PLG.
> 
> Great what's in your bag pic Cookie!
> 
> Those are pretty plates jayohwhy!


Thank you so much... I love bag spills (tho I know that wasn’t a bag spill, but you know what I mean!  


sherrylynn said:


> My bag is red, no print. Someone else has that beautiful printed bag. SO PRETTY!! I do love Ferragamo prints. I am eyeing a blue patterned small Margot bag now. Trying to wait until it goes on sale!
> 
> I think mine is stiff because its only been used two or three times! I am planning to carry it this weekend, without the pouch and without fully closing it. We'll see how it works. I love it too much to sell it.


Ah - I’m sorry I got confused! 
I think since yours is just like mine, it will soften. It has a soft slouch to it now, but still structured so that it will stand up. I hope you’ll post a pic of yours out and about this weekend!
(even if it’s just to the grocery!)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I think it's more about the actual plate size and plate colour. Let me see if my memory is correct...
> 
> Ah, google is awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://civiceducation.clevelandclin...g-Off-Blue-Plates-Make-You-More-Satisfie.aspx
> 
> 
> _____________
> 
> Edit: and on an unrelated note, how's this for some levity:
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2021/02/09/cat-lawyer-zoom-filter/
> 
> 
> 
> Has everyone already seen this? Basically there was a virtual trial taking place, and one of the lawyers unknowingly had a cat filter on and appeared as a sad cat!



What a post! Thank-you for the perfect research- and even footnotes to correctly quote the sources. So blue snack bowls are what I should try... 

The cat-lawyer is such a good laugh! Thanks for this one, too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> WaPo has a paywall.



For me the site opened with three options- one of them for free and it covered this article.


----------



## whateve

jayohwhy said:


> So speaking of blue plates... Went back to crate and barrel last night to exchange a chipped mixing bowl and to pick up some drinking glasses (I figured since I'm updating things, I might as well go all the way with it. We haven't had more than a pair of matching drinking glasses ever) and I found these dark blue plates on clearance. They are a little scratched but I fell in LOVE with the design. When I do wear color, I usually go with a navy accent and these plates are navy with a gold design. I ended up buying up all the pieces they had there and they called over to a neighboring store in LA that had 3 more.
> 
> Okay, I promise I'm done with the housewares binge.
> 
> View attachment 4986154


We bought our drinking glasses from a restaurant supply. It was the best decision. We got the size and large quantity we needed and they are extremely durable. We are set for glasses for life.


880 said:


> Agree with this. I don’t think I’ve bought shampoo in three years. (also helps that I buy mega sized bottles). But, I can go years without shopping. . . Before 2020, the last time I bought jewelry was 2001. I also don’t shop for RTW when my weight is up.
> 
> I’m so impressed by this. I’m a neutral bag person and find red, orange and other brights harder to wear. @missie1, @Cookiefiend, @dcooney4, @cowgirlsboots, @More bags,  I loved seeing your red bag pics!
> 
> This is so beautiful!
> 
> Your kitchen looks amazing and I agree with your DH that you could consult for lower cost renovation projects!
> 
> @dcooney4, am glad to hear that Ryder is doing better.
> 
> I mix patterns, but stay within the same color families of blue, white and black.
> 
> +1000
> 
> 
> @jblended, I agree with @BowieFan1971 that a lifetime of blue plates (regular sized with borders) has not curtailed my appetite
> 
> I saw the same cat atty clip, but think it might have been Th Guardian (no paywall) or bbc.
> @JenJBS, congrats on your margiela bag. It’s gorgeous!


I have several blue and white plates. I'm obsessed with toile in blue. They haven't curbed my appetite. 

When I buy things like soap and shampoo, I buy at least a year's supply and then don't think about it again until we are close to running out. I just bought DH 6 bottles of shampoo, and ordered an insane amount of soap for him. I needed to get up to $35 to get free shipping and couldn't think of much else to add to the package.


----------



## BowieFan1971

sherrylynn said:


> My bag is red, no print. Someone else has that beautiful printed bag. SO PRETTY!! I do love Ferragamo prints. I am eyeing a blue patterned small Margot bag now. Trying to wait until it goes on sale!
> 
> I think mine is stiff because its only been used two or three times! I am planning to carry it this weekend, without the pouch and without fully closing it. We'll see how it works. I love it too much to sell it.


Margot leather is so soft!


----------



## keodi

jayohwhy said:


> So speaking of blue plates... Went back to crate and barrel last night to exchange a chipped mixing bowl and to pick up some drinking glasses (I figured since I'm updating things, I might as well go all the way with it. We haven't had more than a pair of matching drinking glasses ever) and I found these dark blue plates on clearance. They are a little scratched but I fell in LOVE with the design. When I do wear color, I usually go with a navy accent and these plates are navy with a gold design. I ended up buying up all the pieces they had there and they called over to a neighboring store in LA that had 3 more.
> 
> Okay, I promise I'm done with the housewares binge.
> 
> View attachment 4986154


Very pretty!


880 said:


> Agree with this. I don’t think I’ve bought shampoo in three years. (also helps that I buy mega sized bottles). But, I can go years without shopping. . . Before 2020, the last time I bought jewelry was 2001. I also don’t shop for RTW when my weight is up.
> 
> I’m so impressed by this. I’m a neutral bag person and find red, orange and other brights harder to wear. @missie1, @Cookiefiend, @dcooney4, @cowgirlsboots, @More bags,  I loved seeing your red bag pics! Somehow I felt when seeings @Cookiefiend ‘s drag bag that it and Dcooney4 ‘s mulberry bayswater were kissing cousins in style. . .
> 
> This is so beautiful!
> 
> Your kitchen looks amazing and I agree with your DH that you could consult for lower cost renovation projects!
> 
> @dcooney4, am glad to hear that Ryder is doing better.
> 
> I mix patterns, but stay within the same color families of blue, white and black.
> 
> +1000
> 
> 
> @jblended, I agree with @BowieFan1971 that a lifetime of blue plates (regular sized with borders) has not curtailed my appetite
> 
> @momasaurus, I saw the same cat atty clip, but think it might have been Th Guardian (no paywall) or bbc. https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...zoom-cat-filter-kitten?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
> @JenJBS, congrats on your margiela bag. It’s gorgeous!
> 
> I have had blue plates since DH and I married in 1991, but am thinking about H deco plates in black and white for the new apt.  (will start with espresso cups to see how I like them and oxmore St. Louis glassware from H).
> Here is my current mix of dansk Ceylon (long ago registry); burgess &leigh burliegh ware; royal crown Ford calico; and, Sur La Table Italian Renaissance (all discontinued, as far as I know). DH does not like the H dishes blues d’ailleurs.
> View attachment 4986386


I love this set beautiful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I have had blue plates since DH and I married in 1991, but am thinking about H deco plates in black and white for the new apt. (will start with espresso cups to see how I like them and oxmore St. Louis glassware from H).
> Here is my current mix of dansk Ceylon (long ago registry); burgess &leigh burliegh ware; royal crown Ford calico; and, Sur La Table Italian Renaissance (all discontinued, as far as I know). DH does not like the H dishes blues d’ailleurs.


Your plates are beautiful! 
One day when I grow up I´d love to have perfect plates like yours in my every day life. For now we have all sorts- handed down or found at the tip for every day. 
My trusseau plates are still in my parents´ house and rarely used. I´m too scared to break something...




Hutschenreuther Galleria Bologna


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your plates are beautiful!
> One day when I grow up I´d love to have perfect plates like yours in my every day life. For now we have all sorts- handed down or found at the tip for every day.
> My trusseau plates are still in my parents´ house and rarely used. I´m too scared to break something...
> 
> View attachment 4986775
> 
> 
> Hutschenreuther Galleria Bologna


Thank you @keodi and @cowgirlsboots ! @cowgirlsboots, I love your trousseau plates! Life is short and you should use them!

@Hazzelnut, hope you feel better soon! BTW, I love your cups and saucers! So fun, green and growing!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> My trusseau plates are still in my parents´ house and rarely used. I´m too scared to break something...


Oh please do use them! Life is short and our most precious pieces should be a normal part of everyday life!
Even if some break, that is a just a funny memory being made, that you will reflect on later and laugh about.


----------



## jblended

I'm noticing a bunch of our regulars have barely popped in this month. 

@ElainePG hoping your physiotherapy is going well!  

@Katinahat Wondering if you're able to keep up running between the freaky weather and intense lockdowns.

@msd_bags and @papertiger You've both popped in so briefly lately that it almost feels like it didn't happen. I hope you're both keeping well.

@SouthernPurseGal I hope your husband is recovering well and only had a mild infection.

@Hazzelnut 

And I think I'm still missing a few people...where'd everyone go? 

In all seriousness, I know life gets busy and people can't regularly check in but, I just wanted to let everyone know they're missed. 

____
On the bag front, @dcooney4 You're making me want an MZ Wallace bag. The black one you posted earlier, along with this recent red one, are tempting me!
This thread is kind of dangerous on the enabling front...


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I'm noticing a bunch of our regulars have barely popped in this month.
> 
> @ElainePG hoping your physiotherapy is going well!
> 
> @Katinahat Wondering if you're able to keep up running between the freaky weather and intense lockdowns.
> 
> @msd_bags and @papertiger You've both popped in so briefly lately that it almost feels like it didn't happen. I hope you're both keeping well.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal I hope your husband is recovering well and only had a mild infection.
> 
> @Hazzelnut
> 
> And I think I'm still missing a few people...where'd everyone go?
> 
> In all seriousness, I know life gets busy and people can't regularly check in but, I just wanted to let everyone know they're missed.
> 
> ____
> On the bag front, @dcooney4 You're making me want an MZ Wallace bag. The black one you posted earlier, along with this recent red one, are tempting me!
> This thread is kind of dangerous on the enabling front...


I think the thread was moving so fast that people have a hard time keeping up when other things in life are keeping them busy. I am sure they will be back.


----------



## doni

dcooney4 said:


> I think the thread was moving so fast that people have a hard time keeping up when other things in life are keeping them busy. I am sure they will be back.


Totally. I cannot believe that we are talking crockery now  

On which subject, my main set is white, totally absolute white, which now I learn it is bad for my weight .

I have to say though, as a European, when we moved to the US I just couldn’t believe the size of rations, whether in restaurants or people’s homes, and the snacking and the variety of snacks...

My husband though complains I serve too small rations to him and my son, I think if I changed to blue plates they’d move out .



jblended said:


> Oh please do use them! Life is short and our most precious pieces should be a normal part of everyday life!
> Even if some break, that is a just a funny memory being made, that you will reflect on later and laugh about.


Totally agree. Plus, @cowgirlsboots , nowadays if you break one piece it is not difficult to source a replacement. We have broken some of the pieces of Tante Betty’s tea set and Omi’s Hutschenreuther crockery (clumsy family) but bought some replacements in eBay and the joy of using these pieces and remembering them by doing so is more than worth the looses.


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Sorry! CNN should be fine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyer tells judge 'I'm not a cat' after a Zoom filter mishap in virtual court hearing
> 
> 
> A livestream of a virtual court proceeding in Texas took an "appawling" turn when a lawyer appeared as a cat on screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com


OMG do you mean with the filter on you don't see it on your own screen? My computer is so poor I can't even do beach backgrounds, etc.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Thank you @keodi and @cowgirlsboots ! @cowgirlsboots, I love your trousseau plates! Life is short and you should use them!


Agree with this! Stop “saving”  nice things for a day that may never come. You deserve it! They were made to be used.


----------



## Hazzelnut

jblended said:


> I'm noticing a bunch of our regulars have barely popped in this month.
> 
> @ElainePG hoping your physiotherapy is going well!
> 
> @Katinahat Wondering if you're able to keep up running between the freaky weather and intense lockdowns.
> 
> @msd_bags and @papertiger You've both popped in so briefly lately that it almost feels like it didn't happen. I hope you're both keeping well.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal I hope your husband is recovering well and only had a mild infection.
> 
> @Hazzelnut
> 
> And I think I'm still missing a few people...where'd everyone go?
> 
> In all seriousness, I know life gets busy and people can't regularly check in but, I just wanted to let everyone know they're missed.
> 
> ____
> On the bag front, @dcooney4 You're making me want an MZ Wallace bag. The black one you posted earlier, along with this recent red one, are tempting me!
> This thread is kind of dangerous on the enabling front...



Hello! Have been creeping in the background. Am back to being bed bound for a few weeks as I pushed myself too far with my knee and didn’t want to bring the mood down with my grumpiness!

I have been inspired to break out my Granda’s tea set he left me. Why let it sit unused when I can be fancy with my morning coffee  

During the troubles a shop local to my grandparents was bombed and they sold off what was “undamaged”, so my granny bought this tea set and restored it from the fire damage. Not a happy beginning for it, but it was very well loved by her and then now by me! (We also share the same name which is nice, although we never met).


----------



## dcooney4

Hazzelnut said:


> Hello! Have been creeping in the background. Am back to being bed bound for a few weeks as I pushed myself too far with my knee and didn’t want to bring the mood down with my grumpiness!
> 
> I have been inspired to break out my Granda’s tea set he left me. Why let it sit unused when I can be fancy with my morning coffee
> 
> During the troubles a shop local to my grandparents was bombed and they sold off what was “undamaged”, so my granny bought this tea set and restored it from the fire damage. Not a happy beginning for it, but it was very well loved by her and then now by me! (We also share the same name which is nice, although we never met).
> 
> View attachment 4986978


Feel better soon!


----------



## Hazzelnut

dcooney4 said:


> Feel better soon!



Thank you!!


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> I think the thread was moving so fast that people have a hard time keeping up when other things in life are keeping them busy. I am sure they will be back.


Agreed, this thread does move fast!


Hazzelnut said:


> Hello! Have been creeping in the background. Am back to being bed bound for a few weeks as I pushed myself too far with my knee and didn’t want to bring the mood down with my grumpiness!
> 
> I have been inspired to break out my Granda’s tea set he left me. Why let it sit unused when I can be fancy with my morning coffee
> 
> During the troubles a shop local to my grandparents was bombed and they sold off what was “undamaged”, so my granny bought this tea set and restored it from the fire damage. Not a happy beginning for it, but it was very well loved by her and then now by me! (We also share the same name which is nice, although we never met).
> 
> View attachment 4986978


Verry pretty!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hazzelnut said:


> Hello! Have been creeping in the background. Am back to being bed bound for a few weeks as I pushed myself too far with my knee and didn’t want to bring the mood down with my grumpiness!
> 
> I have been inspired to break out my Granda’s tea set he left me. Why let it sit unused when I can be fancy with my morning coffee
> 
> During the troubles a shop local to my grandparents was bombed and they sold off what was “undamaged”, so my granny bought this tea set and restored it from the fire damage. Not a happy beginning for it, but it was very well loved by her and then now by me! (We also share the same name which is nice, although we never met).
> 
> View attachment 4986978


Hope you heal up and get back in your feet soon! This set is absolutely beautiful and I am so glad you are enjoying it the way it was meant to be enjoyed! What a pretty way to start the day.


----------



## Hazzelnut

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hope you heal up and get back in your feet soon! This set is absolutely beautiful and I am so glad you are enjoying it the way it was meant to be enjoyed! What a pretty way to start the day.



Thank you! It’s definitely putting a smile on my face


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hazzelnut said:


> Hello! Have been creeping in the background. Am back to being bed bound for a few weeks as I pushed myself too far with my knee and didn’t want to bring the mood down with my grumpiness!
> 
> I have been inspired to break out my Granda’s tea set he left me. Why let it sit unused when I can be fancy with my morning coffee
> 
> During the troubles a shop local to my grandparents was bombed and they sold off what was “undamaged”, so my granny bought this tea set and restored it from the fire damage. Not a happy beginning for it, but it was very well loved by her and then now by me! (We also share the same name which is nice, although we never met).
> 
> View attachment 4986978


What a wonderful story - I just love it.
I hope you're feeling better soon, take care of yourself!


----------



## 880

doni said:


> I have to say though, as a European, when we moved to the US I just couldn’t believe the size of rations, whether in restaurants or people’s homes, and the snacking and the variety of snacks...
> 
> My husband though complains I serve too small rations to him and my son, I think if I changed to blue plates they’d move out .


 
Maybe I’d have more success with the blue plate theory if I limited the snacks (unsalted roasted pistachios;dried nectarines, chocolate covered nuts; and, dried medjool dates), but DH would revolt. He serves his own snack portions though. I am proud of rhe pantry reorganization (still an ongoing process). 


@momasaurus, I love your rouge H bags in the group pic below! I also prefer 35 trim and I adore your Cecile!


----------



## sherrylynn

Hazzelnut said:


> Hello! Have been creeping in the background. Am back to being bed bound for a few weeks as I pushed myself too far with my knee and didn’t want to bring the mood down with my grumpiness!
> 
> I have been inspired to break out my Granda’s tea set he left me. Why let it sit unused when I can be fancy with my morning coffee
> 
> During the troubles a shop local to my grandparents was bombed and they sold off what was “undamaged”, so my granny bought this tea set and restored it from the fire damage. Not a happy beginning for it, but it was very well loved by her and then now by me! (We also share the same name which is nice, although we never met).
> 
> View attachment 4986978


What a beautiful tea set with a fascinating history! Love it! Thanks for sharing!
I hope you feel better soon.  [/QUOTE]


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Hazzelnut said:


> Hello! Have been creeping in the background. Am back to being bed bound for a few weeks as I pushed myself too far with my knee and didn’t want to bring the mood down with my grumpiness!
> 
> I have been inspired to break out my Granda’s tea set he left me. Why let it sit unused when I can be fancy with my morning coffee
> 
> During the troubles a shop local to my grandparents was bombed and they sold off what was “undamaged”, so my granny bought this tea set and restored it from the fire damage. Not a happy beginning for it, but it was very well loved by her and then now by me! (We also share the same name which is nice, although we never met).
> 
> View attachment 4986978



Hope you feel better soon! 

That tea set is beautiful! And what a wonderful story to go with it.


----------



## momasaurus

My red bags: on the couch: H trim 31 (since replaced by a 35), Ghurka giant tote, Massaccesi red zhoe, MM Penelope Messenger. I don't like either of these MM bags.
On the table after spa-ing 2 years ago: the same H trim , Kelly 28 in Rouge H box, Bolide in olive toile and Rouge H box, H Cecile  clutch.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
And my newest: Porland leather Goods cranberry mini tote.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> My red bags: on the couch: H trim 31 (since replaced by a 35), Ghurka giant tote, Massaccesi red zhoe, MM Penelope Messenger. I don't like either of these MM bags.
> On the table after spa-ing 2 years ago: the same H trim , Kelly 28 in Rouge H box, Bolide in olive toile and Rouge H box, H Cecile  clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987298
> View attachment 4987293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest: Porland leather Goods cranberry mini tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987295


What a Wonderful red collection! How do you like your new mini?


----------



## dcooney4

A bit of flurries earlier to day so I brought this little backpack out to play.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> My red bags: on the couch: H trim 31 (since replaced by a 35), Ghurka giant tote, Massaccesi red zhoe, MM Penelope Messenger. I don't like either of these MM bags.
> On the table after spa-ing 2 years ago: the same H trim , Kelly 28 in Rouge H box, Bolide in olive toile and Rouge H box, H Cecile  clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987298
> View attachment 4987293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest: Porland leather Goods cranberry mini tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987295


Your K makes me go “Squeeeeeee!” - so gorgeous!
What is it about the MMs that you don’t like?


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4987311
> 
> A bit of flurries earlier to day so I brought this little backpack out to play.


What a fun pattern!


----------



## doni

momasaurus said:


> My red bags: on the couch: H trim 31 (since replaced by a 35), Ghurka giant tote, Massaccesi red zhoe, MM Penelope Messenger. I don't like either of these MM bags.
> On the table after spa-ing 2 years ago: the same H trim , Kelly 28 in Rouge H box, Bolide in olive toile and Rouge H box, H Cecile  clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987298
> View attachment 4987293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest: Porland leather Goods cranberry mini tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987295


That H clutch...  want!


----------



## Jereni

Got behind on the thread again...



jayohwhy said:


> Is that the mini woc? I love the size!
> ____________
> 
> I'm loving seeing everyone's red bags! I finally bit the bullet yesterday and decided to replace all our dishware. When we first got married, we registered for a eight sets of dishware, but for some reason all the bowls have gone broken and we found that regardless of replacing the bowls, it would serve us better to have 12 plates instead of just 8 (since I use some for serving). Our plates are also not my style any more, so it gives a good reason to wipe the slate clean.
> I had the day off yesterday and decided to drive over and have a ball at crate and barrel- it was so much fun. I called Husband to let him know and he was expecting me to tell him I was across the bridge at Chanel. I think he was relieved when I told him I was at crate and barrel buying new dishes and servingware and that my total came out to less than one SLG at Chanel.
> I feel like since this past year I have adapted to cooking a LOT more, it cheers me up to have somewhere nice to plate the food.



The Chanel was actually one of the waist bags, which is why I was using it as a bag charm. I like it as a waist bag and will post mod shots at some point.

I love that you bought new dishes at C&B! I am about to do the same thing in a week or two!



jayohwhy said:


> I went with all white- stackable with no bezel. We went all white with our bedding a few years ago and don't regret it in the least!
> 
> I was considering fiestaware as one of our choices as one of my best friends from college used it and I loved the colors and durability. However, I am not one for much variety in colors but love admiring others- thanks for sharing more pictures of your fabulous kitchen! The stickers turned out great!



Omg - dishware twins!  Maybe. I am going to go with the Bennett collection is that what you got?



JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela rainbow finish camera bag finally arrived!   I love it!   And I've removed the white and black logo patch. It's the one thing I detest about MM bags. Thanks to @houseof999 for bringing this bag to my attention.
> 
> View attachment 4985239
> View attachment 4985241
> View attachment 4985242



Gorgoeus! It looks so cuddly. 



jblended said:


> Random fact you reminded me of; evidently people eat less when they use blue plates. The colour blue is an appetite suppressant. The weird things I dig up from my wonky memory as I read tpf...
> 
> 
> Oh wow, wow, wow! It's so much better than any picture I've seen of it to date. I'm really happy you got it, and that you got it at a great price! Congrats and wear it in good health!



This fact is amazing. 



momasaurus said:


> My red bags: on the couch: H trim 31 (since replaced by a 35), Ghurka giant tote, Massaccesi red zhoe, MM Penelope Messenger. I don't like either of these MM bags.
> On the table after spa-ing 2 years ago: the same H trim , Kelly 28 in Rouge H box, Bolide in olive toile and Rouge H box, H Cecile  clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987298
> View attachment 4987293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest: Porland leather Goods cranberry mini tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987295



Your Kelly is soooo beautiful!


----------



## momasaurus

Thanks, everybody. I have many more red bags than any other color, so I don't expect to be clogging up the thread at all after this week, LOL.


880 said:


> @momasaurus, I love your rouge H bags in the group pic below! I also prefer 35 trim and I adore your Cecile!


Thank you!


dcooney4 said:


> What a Wonderful red collection! How do you like your new mini?


You know I love the mini. I've been using it non-stop! I have two now because I was going to give one to DD but didn't. LOL.


Cookiefiend said:


> Your K makes me go “Squeeeeeee!” - so gorgeous!
> What is it about the MMs that you don’t like?


Ks are my faaaaaaavorite bags of all time.
The red zhoe has these weird wings that ruin the shape, and the other one (seriously I have to look up the name every time - um - Penelope messenger) is just boring and doesn't hold much because of the flat, divided space.


doni said:


> That H clutch...  want!


That was my very first H leather piece, and I became friends with the lady who sold it to me!
[QUOTE="Jereni, post: 34336164, member: 511093"

Your Kelly is soooo beautiful!
[/QUOTE]
This K has a rather pronounced mark (I'm not going to say gouge) on the front, which brought the price within reach for me, and probably bothered other buyers. I love it!


----------



## JenJBS

momasaurus said:


> Massaccesi red zhoe, MM Penelope Messenger. I don't like either of these MM bags.



I happily got rid of my two MM bags in January. 




Jereni said:


> Got behind on the thread again...
> 
> Gorgoeus! It looks so cuddly.



It's so easy to do with this Thread! I always worry I accidentally ignored someone. 

Thank you! Yeah, the Glam Slam line is seriously cuddly! 





momasaurus said:


> Thanks, everybody. I have many more red bags than any other color, so I don't expect to be clogging up the thread at all after this week, LOL.



So we get to see more red bags from you?


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I happily got rid of my two MM bags in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so easy to do with this Thread! I always worry I accidentally ignored someone.
> 
> Thank you! Yeah, the Glam Slam line is seriously cuddly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we get to see more red bags from you?


I would imagine it would be hard to sell MM bags. Would you ever buy any more? Was it just the styles you didn't love, or the quality?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I would imagine it would be hard to sell MM bags. Would you ever buy any more? Was it just the styles you didn't love, or the quality?



I will never buy, or even accept for free, another MM bag. It was a combination of things.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> My red bags: on the couch: H trim 31 (since replaced by a 35), Ghurka giant tote, Massaccesi red zhoe, MM Penelope Messenger. I don't like either of these MM bags.
> On the table after spa-ing 2 years ago: the same H trim , Kelly 28 in Rouge H box, Bolide in olive toile and Rouge H box, H Cecile  clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987298
> View attachment 4987293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest: Porland leather Goods cranberry mini tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987295


momasaurus these are all beauties! I love your Kelly, Trim, Cecile and PLG mini in cranberry! I love how older Rouge H looks ... rouge.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> I will never buy, or even accept for free, another MM bag. It was a combination of things.


Dumb question...what is MM?


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Dumb question...what is MM?



Not a dumb question at all.  Marco Massaccesi in this instance. Sorry for not being clear. 

Could also be Maison Margiela, which I adore my Maison bags.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Not a dumb question at all.  Marco Massaccesi in this instance. Sorry for not being clear.
> 
> Could also be Maison Margiela, which I adore my Maison bags.


Thanks for the clarification. I was thinking maybe you meant Maison Margiela and was like, um....not even for free? 

Well, the Pico made it through PM authentication. Now I have to wait for them to ship it. And this arrived today...vintage from 1954. Other than  2-3 light stains, it is in amazing condition.❤️


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I was thinking maybe you meant Maison Margiela and was like, um....not even for free?
> 
> Well, the Pico made it through PM authentication. Now I have to wait for them to ship it. And this arrived today...vintage from 1954. Other than  2-3 light stains, it is in amazing condition.❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987699


Yay for the pico, coming soon to a doorway near you. And hello lovely, this will look fantastic on you BowieFan!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Oh please do use them! Life is short and our most precious pieces should be a normal part of everyday life!
> Even if some break, that is a just a funny memory being made, that you will reflect on later and laugh about.


@jblended, @880, @doni , @BowieFan1971 you are all so right! I really should use my plates... they are still back at my parents house.
One day I will have to bring them here and on the table. They are so beautiful. (I chose the design at about 20 and still love it!)
At the moment with this place here being extremely makeshift I´d fear for them, though.
In some box I have the all white version- left over from my former life. We used to have them in the kitchen for every day. They held up great. 10 years of daily use reduced a set for 12 to a set for 6 and some single items, but still... When the current pile of random plates gets smaller (and it always does due to the circumstances and some of them end up with paint on them...) I can at least find the box and bring the white Hutschenreuther in for use.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Hazzelnut said:


> Hello! Have been creeping in the background. Am back to being bed bound for a few weeks as I pushed myself too far with my knee and didn’t want to bring the mood down with my grumpiness!
> 
> I have been inspired to break out my Granda’s tea set he left me. Why let it sit unused when I can be fancy with my morning coffee
> 
> During the troubles a shop local to my grandparents was bombed and they sold off what was “undamaged”, so my granny bought this tea set and restored it from the fire damage. Not a happy beginning for it, but it was very well loved by her and then now by me! (We also share the same name which is nice, although we never met).
> 
> View attachment 4986978



Get well soon! Your tea set is beautiful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4987311
> 
> A bit of flurries earlier to day so I brought this little backpack out to play.


What a lovely pattern! Is it Orla Kiely?


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I was thinking maybe you meant Maison Margiela and was like, um....not even for free?
> 
> Well, the Pico made it through PM authentication. Now I have to wait for them to ship it. And this arrived today...vintage from 1954. Other than  2-3 light stains, it is in amazing condition.❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987699



Sorry I wasn't clear. 

Yay! for the Pico making it through authentication! 

That scarf!  Enjoy!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> @jblended, @880, @doni , @BowieFan1971 you are all so right! I really should use my plates... they are still back at my parents house.
> One day I will have to bring them here and on the table. They are so beautiful. (I chose the design at about 20 and still love it!)
> At the moment with this place here being extremely makeshift I´d fear for them, though.
> In some box I have the all white version- left over from my former life. We used to have them in the kitchen for every day. They held up great. 10 years of daily use reduced a set for 12 to a set for 6 and some single items, but still... When the current pile of random plates gets smaller (and it always does due to the circumstances and some of them end up with paint on them...) I can at least find the box and bring the white Hutschenreuther in for use.


I will add another vote for using your beautiful dishes. Can you mix and match the white ones with the coloured ones?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> I will add another vote for using your beautiful dishes. Can you mix and match the white ones with the coloured ones?


And you are right! What a waste to have dishes for 12 and never use them...   one day we´ll have this place here sorted to some kind of normal standards and the plates will be used. And my beautiful cutlery, too.
Yes, I could. They are exactly the same except for the trim.


----------



## More bags

Hazzelnut said:


> Hello! Have been creeping in the background. Am back to being bed bound for a few weeks as I pushed myself too far with my knee and didn’t want to bring the mood down with my grumpiness!
> 
> I have been inspired to break out my Granda’s tea set he left me. Why let it sit unused when I can be fancy with my morning coffee
> 
> During the troubles a shop local to my grandparents was bombed and they sold off what was “undamaged”, so my granny bought this tea set and restored it from the fire damage. Not a happy beginning for it, but it was very well loved by her and then now by me! (We also share the same name which is nice, although we never met).
> 
> View attachment 4986978


Beautiful story and a wonderful way to connect with your grandmother through an object she treasured. I hope you feel better soon.  


880 said:


> Maybe I’d have more success with the blue plate theory if I limited the snacks (unsalted roasted pistachios;dried nectarines, chocolate covered nuts; and, dried medjool dates), but DH would revolt. He serves his own snack portions though. I am proud of rhe pantry reorganization (still an ongoing process).
> View attachment 4987129
> 
> @momasaurus, I love your rouge H bags in the group pic below! I also prefer 35 trim and I adore your Cecile!


Mmm, yummy treats and I love the uniformity of your containers. Please pass some of the chocolate covered nuts and dried nectarines.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> I think it's more about the actual plate size and plate colour. Let me see if my memory is correct...
> 
> Ah, google is awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://civiceducation.clevelandclin...g-Off-Blue-Plates-Make-You-More-Satisfie.aspx
> 
> 
> _____________
> 
> Edit: and on an unrelated note, how's this for some levity:
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2021/02/09/cat-lawyer-zoom-filter/
> 
> 
> 
> Has everyone already seen this? Basically there was a virtual trial taking place, and one of the lawyers unknowingly had a cat filter on and appeared as a sad cat!


Thanks for sharing the blue plate tip jblended. Also thanks for sharing the cat Zoom filter story. I was on a Zoom meeting yesterday and someone referenced the cat story. I felt good being “in” on that reference. 


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4987311
> 
> A bit of flurries earlier to day so I brought this little backpack out to play.


Great pattern on your backpack dc.


----------



## More bags

We’re into colour/color weeks. I will be sitting on the sidelines cheering during orange/yellow and green weeks as I don’t have any of those colours. I was thinking about @SouthernPurseGal, who asked about the split of colour vs neutrals in our bag collection. I am fascinated by dark neutral bags: dark grey (@Jereni WOC), burgundy (@880 Prune Kelly) and navy (@Cookiefiend Be Dior). In my wardrobe I wear mostly black, grey, burgundy and navy. My bags are mostly 1) black and grey (65%) and 2) red/burgundy and blue (35%). I love jewel toned scarves and bright SLGs.

*Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I would imagine it would be hard to sell MM bags. Would you ever buy any more? Was it just the styles you didn't love, or the quality?


I have had MM bags on my wish list for around a year but recently decided this is a brand I'm not going to dive into, even if pre-loved and at an absolute steal. I'm being more mindful about what I let in, regardless of price, and if there are red flags around a brand, I simply won't touch it. I've made that mistake before...so never again!

There are a couple of issues that factor into the decision to remove MM from my list which I won't get into, but one of the things that sticks out most is just how frequently these bags are available for sale on pre-loved sites.
It's one thing to sell a bag that no longer serves you from a "regular" brand, but if someone is going to order_ a custom bag _from MM, it then makes no sense that they would try to sell it off (more often than not, new with tags) unless there's a design or quality issue.

They're not even being flipped for profit- most are selling for much less than people payed for them, even if the bags are totally new and wrapped up.
There's got to be a valid reason people don't like the bags, and I don't want to purchase to figure out what that reason is for myself. 



More bags said:


> *Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*


Great question!
My answer for both is neutrals and colours!  My clothing is predominantly black, grey and white, but I'll sometimes do some jewel tones as well (rich blues, emerald green, deep purple, etc.). I don't do patterns and think I only own 3 or 4 pieces that are patterned.

Similarly, the majority of my bags are black, but I also have red, purple, blue, white and a few multicoloured bags. I really want to add a yellow bag (which would look amazing against the greys and blues in my clothing), and possibly an orange bag (not certain on that one yet; it may be redundant if I own yellow).

I've discovered what matters more to me than the bag's colour is the hardware. A lot of my bags have gold hardware which I don't mind, but my preference is always gunmetal hardware, followed by silver. Those are more 'me' for sure.
I did not realize until recently how much I prefer gunmetal and silver hardware on my bags, and it's something I'm going to take into consideration for future purchases. 

@More bags May I add on to your question? Do others have a hardware preference, or do you care more about the colour of the leather?


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> We’re into colour/color weeks. I will be sitting on the sidelines cheering during orange/yellow and green weeks as I don’t have any of those colours. I was thinking about @SouthernPurseGal, who asked about the split of colour vs neutrals in our bag collection. I am fascinated by dark neutral bags: dark grey (@Jereni WOC), burgundy (@880 Prune Kelly) and navy (@Cookiefiend Be Dior). In my wardrobe I wear mostly black, grey, burgundy and navy. My bags are mostly 1) black and grey (65%) and 2) red/burgundy and blue (35%). I love jewel toned scarves and bright SLGs.
> 
> *Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*


I love color in everything! However I have a lot of black and other neutrals in both bags and clothing to wear with colored items. I'm not one of those people who can mix a bunch of prints and have it look coordinated. Once in awhile, I dress in black head to toe but then I get certain songs stuck in my head. I guess I like variety. I do tend to buy similar items in clothing. Sometimes I'll bring something home without realizing I have something very similar. I'm trying to stop this practice.


jblended said:


> I have had MM bags on my wish list for around a year but recently decided this is a brand I'm not going to dive into, even if pre-loved and at an absolute steal. I'm being more mindful about what I let in, regardless of price, and if there are red flags around a brand, I simply won't touch it. I've made that mistake before...so never again!
> 
> There are a couple of issues that factor into the decision to remove MM from my list which I won't get into, but one of the things that sticks out most is just how frequently these bags are available for sale on pre-loved sites.
> It's one thing to sell a bag that no longer serves you from a "regular" brand, but if someone is going to order_ a custom bag _from MM, it then makes no sense that they would try to sell it off (more often than not, new with tags) unless there's a design or quality issue.
> 
> They're not even being flipped for profit- most are selling for much less than people payed for them, even if the bags are totally new and wrapped up.
> There's got to be a valid reason people don't like the bags, and I don't want to purchase to figure out what that reason is for myself.
> 
> 
> Great question!
> My answer for both is neutrals and colours!  My clothing is predominantly black, grey and white, but I'll sometimes do some jewel tones as well (rich blues, emerald green, deep purple, etc.). I don't do patterns and think I only own 3 or 4 pieces that are patterned.
> 
> Similarly, the majority of my bags are black, but I also have red, purple, blue, white and a few multicoloured bags. I really want to add a yellow bag (which would look amazing against the greys and blues in my clothing), and possibly an orange bag (not certain on that one yet; it may be redundant if I own yellow).
> 
> I've discovered what matters more to me than the bag's colour is the hardware. A lot of my bags have gold hardware which I don't mind, but my preference is always gunmetal hardware, followed by silver. Those are more 'me' for sure.
> I did not realize until recently how much I prefer gunmetal and silver hardware on my bags, and it's something I'm going to take into consideration for future purchases.
> 
> @More bags May I add on to your question? Do others have a hardware preference, or do you care more about the colour of the leather?


I don't generally have a hardware preference. I think certain hardware colors go with certain leather colors better than others, so if I think it is a mismatch, I probably won't get it. I don't mind gold hardware except when it is too bright yellow.


----------



## doni

More bags said:


> *Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*


I find this a difficult question to answer because I do not have a preference for one or the other. I like some colors more than others, and the same goes for neutrals!

In my wardrobe I have black and white, and warm camel and caramels. For color I have blues (from very dark to very light), chocolate brown, pink, a bit of rust and red. Just a splash of green.

For bags it is mainly black, burgundy and the brown/caramel family. Blue I find more difficult to work with.

I can‘t with cool beiges and taupe colors, or with dusty and army greens. I love yellow and mustards but they look terrible on me. I generally don’t like violet or purples. I no longer have any gray and gray is my least favorite color for bags or for leather in general.

In the past people use to learn early which colors flattered their complexion and which didn’t. I wish we had that wisdom now. I feel it is taken me ages to work that out more unintentionally than anything.


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, the Pico made it through PM authentication. Now I have to wait for them to ship it. And this arrived today...vintage from 1954. Other than  2-3 light stains, it is in amazing condition.❤



What a classic. I love scarves with lots of white on them (so nice with a crispy white shirt or tee in Spring) and they are not easy to find.



momasaurus said:


> That was my very first H leather piece, and I became friends with the lady who sold it to me!



I can be your friend too


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> *Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*



Probably colors for me! I have been known to put together a very colorful outfit or two before, for example...




I do often wonder if I’m overdoing it though, so often I try to keep things to one piece of ‘flare’ per outfit.

Because I have a lot of colorful clothing, I do have a lot of neutral bags, just not a lot of black ones. And it is likely that I will add more colored bags to my collection going forward than neutrals.



jblended said:


> @More bags May I add on to your question? Do others have a hardware preference, or do you care more about the colour of the leather?



For me it is largely all about the combo of bag color and style with the hardware. For example I prefer silver hardware on most beiges, but gold hardware on black bags. I do agree that super yellow gold hardware is not the best. My little Chloe bag’s hardware is way too yellow for my taste.

I also don’t know that I’ve ever seen a bag look good with rose gold hardware. Not sure what it is, but usually it’s just not right.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> *Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*



Looking at my clothes and bags, I'm definitely a mix. Pretty close to 50/50 actually...

Four days out of five fore work, I'm wearing black pants. The 'other' day is probably grey, but a few other options - especially in summer. I usually wear a colored top with the black or grey pants, but sometimes black top with grey pants, or grey top with black pants. So very slightly tilted to black/neutrals. Dresses are also a mix of black and colors. I have an Eileen Fisher tank dress, that I wear with various colored cardigans. The cardigan is needed with the office A/C set too cold in the summer, and when I leave the office and get in my oven car, the cardigan can come off. My coats/jackets are also a 50/50 mix of colors and black.

Off work, I love jeans and a black top, with black shoes/boots, and a colorful bag. But I also treat jeans as a neutral, and wear my colored tops with jeans. Again, it's a mix. I generally wear black bags and shoes with jeans and a colored top, but sometimes a colored bag.

As for bags...

Black    20   20?  Really? 
Purple    8  
Metallic    4 
Holographic  1 
Oil Slick    1 
Brown    1 
Pink / Magenta     3 
Green    2 
Red       1 
Orange    1 
*Total     42*



jblended said:


> @More bags May I add on to your question? Do others have a hardware preference, or do you care more about the colour of the leather?



I agree with Whateve that some hardware colors go better with some leather colors. But overall I rank them as:
1 Rainbow/Oil Slick
2 Gunmetal
3 Silver
4 Gold


----------



## momasaurus

JenJBS said:


> I happily got rid of my two MM bags in January.
> 
> So we get to see more red bags from you?


I'm glad you were able to unload them. I am having no luck.
haha - no, this is my entire red collection!


More bags said:


> momasaurus these are all beauties! I love your Kelly, Trim, Cecile and PLG mini in cranberry! I love how older Rouge H looks ... rouge.


Rouge H is such a great neutral!


jblended said:


> I have had MM bags on my wish list for around a year but recently decided this is a brand I'm not going to dive into, even if pre-loved and at an absolute steal. I'm being more mindful about what I let in, regardless of price, and if there are red flags around a brand, I simply won't touch it. I've made that mistake before...so never again!
> 
> There are a couple of issues that factor into the decision to remove MM from my list which I won't get into, but one of the things that sticks out most is just how frequently these bags are available for sale on pre-loved sites.
> It's one thing to sell a bag that no longer serves you from a "regular" brand, but if someone is going to order_ a custom bag _from MM, it then makes no sense that they would try to sell it off (more often than not, new with tags) unless there's a design or quality issue.
> 
> They're not even being flipped for profit- most are selling for much less than people payed for them, even if the bags are totally new and wrapped up.
> There's got to be a valid reason people don't like the bags, and I don't want to purchase to figure out what that reason is for myself.


One thing about MM is that they had a lot of sales, so people got excited. There is a sort of frenzy (i was caught up in it for a while), and compared to premiere brands, the prices are so reasonable. And it's fun to customize the linings and stuff. So you end up with a lot of MM bags and as you use them you fall out of love. Then you can hardly give them away. 


doni said:


> I can be your friend too


 LOL!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> We’re into colour/color weeks. I will be sitting on the sidelines cheering during orange/yellow and green weeks as I don’t have any of those colours. I was thinking about @SouthernPurseGal, who asked about the split of colour vs neutrals in our bag collection. I am fascinated by dark neutral bags: dark grey (@Jereni WOC), burgundy (@880 Prune Kelly) and navy (@Cookiefiend Be Dior). In my wardrobe I wear mostly black, grey, burgundy and navy. My bags are mostly 1) black and grey (65%) and 2) red/burgundy and blue (35%). I love jewel toned scarves and bright SLGs.
> 
> *Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*



Fun question! This seems like a very easy to coordinate set of colors. And the 2/3 to 1/3 percentage work realyl well from an artistic point of view. 



jblended said:


> Great question!
> My answer for both is neutrals and colours!  My clothing is predominantly black, grey and white, but I'll sometimes do some jewel tones as well (rich blues, emerald green, deep purple, etc.). I don't do patterns and think I only own 3 or 4 pieces that are patterned.
> 
> Similarly, the majority of my bags are black, but I also have red, purple, blue, white and a few multicoloured bags. I really want to add a yellow bag (which would look amazing against the greys and blues in my clothing), and possibly an orange bag (not certain on that one yet; it may be redundant if I own yellow).
> 
> I've discovered what matters more to me than the bag's colour is the hardware. A lot of my bags have gold hardware which I don't mind, but my preference is always gunmetal hardware, followed by silver. Those are more 'me' for sure.
> I did not realize until recently how much I prefer gunmetal and silver hardware on my bags, and it's something I'm going to take into consideration for future purchases.
> 
> @More bags May I add on to your question? Do others have a hardware preference, or do you care more about the colour of the leather?



I'm like you, with a mix of neutrals and colors for both. Nice additional question! Love gunmetal!   



doni said:


> I find this a difficult question to answer because I do not have a preference for one or the other. I like some colors more than others, and the same goes for neutrals!
> 
> In my wardrobe I have black and white, and warm camel and caramels. For color I have blues (from very dark to very light), chocolate brown, pink, a bit of rust and red. Just a splash of green.
> 
> For bags it is mainly black, burgundy and the brown/caramel family. Blue I find more difficult to work with.
> 
> I can‘t with cool beiges and taupe colors, or with dusty and army greens. I love yellow and mustards but they look terrible on me. I generally don’t like violet or purples. I no longer have any gray and gray is my least favorite color for bags or for leather in general.
> 
> In the past people use to learn early which colors flattered their complexion and which didn’t. I wish we had that wisdom now. I feel it is taken me ages to work that out more unintentionally than anything.



Sounds like you have a great mix of neutrals and colors. 



Jereni said:


> Probably colors for me! I have been known to put together a very colorful outfit or two before, for example...
> 
> 
> 
> I do often wonder if I’m overdoing it though, so often I try to keep things to one piece of ‘flare’ per outfit.
> 
> Because I have a lot of colorful clothing, I do have a lot of neutral bags, just not a lot of black ones. And it is likely that I will add more colored bags to my collection going forward than neutrals.
> 
> For me it is largely all about the combo of bag color and style with the hardware. For example I prefer silver hardware on most beiges, but gold hardware on black bags. I do agree that super yellow gold hardware is not the best. My little Chloe bag’s hardware is way too yellow for my taste.
> 
> I also don’t know that I’ve ever seen a bag look good with rose gold hardware. Not sure what it is, but usually it’s just not right.



What lovely, creative outfits! Beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

momasaurus said:


> I'm glad you were able to unload them. I am having no luck.
> 
> One thing about MM is that they had a lot of sales, so people got excited. There is a sort of frenzy (i was caught up in it for a while), and compared to premiere brands, the prices are so reasonable. And it's fun to customize the linings and stuff. So you end up with a lot of MM bags and as you use them you fall out of love. Then you can hardly give them away.



They were my last two bags donated to victims of domestic violence, not sold, since there wasn't anything wrong with the bags themselves, just the brand is not for me.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Well I'm going to shout out some massaccesi love since there has not been much here lately and I live to be ornery. 

I've been working with Marco on the current box of goodies ordered earlier in the winter and he offers customer service that is unparalleled. I asked for belts in various widths as well as a bunch of SLGs (he doesn't have belts on his website/e shop) and kids size bracelets for my daughters and monogram embossing, (no mention of monogram service on his website -or childrens items) and he says yes to everything, gave me amazing prices and insisted the girls' bracelets would be a free gift, applied a significant discount to my entire order just because, and even though he needed to invest in a monograming doohickey for offering the exact logo I emailed him (my preferred monogram) , he charged me less than ten dollars per item for monograming and he will keep the doohickey in his workshop for any future orders. 

And lambskin linings! Just sayin.

I'll do a reveal when my box arrives in a couple weeks. There will be a dozen leather goodies to do a picture slideshow of! Two purses and the rest SLGs.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I was thinking maybe you meant Maison Margiela and was like, um....not even for free?
> 
> Well, the Pico made it through PM authentication. Now I have to wait for them to ship it. And this arrived today...vintage from 1954. Other than  2-3 light stains, it is in amazing condition.❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987699


Congratulations!


More bags said:


> We’re into colour/color weeks. I will be sitting on the sidelines cheering during orange/yellow and green weeks as I don’t have any of those colours. I was thinking about @SouthernPurseGal, who asked about the split of colour vs neutrals in our bag collection. I am fascinated by dark neutral bags: dark grey (@Jereni WOC), burgundy (@880 Prune Kelly) and navy (@Cookiefiend Be Dior). In my wardrobe I wear mostly black, grey, burgundy and navy. My bags are mostly 1) black and grey (65%) and 2) red/burgundy and blue (35%). I love jewel toned scarves and bright SLGs.
> 
> *Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*


My wardrobe is mostly neutral - as you could see in my closet photo  - and the predominate colors are blue, black, cream, white, and gray. I do have a few brighter colored sweaters (pink, orange and red), and a few sleeveless silk blouses in the same colors to wear under cardigans.
My most worn ‘outfit’ (if you will) is dark blue jeans, and a white/cream blouse - always with a scarf.
(Gotta love Stylebook)


You can see my new gray jeans are getting some love too!
I love black purses, my most worn is the LV Lockme Bucket, and I have more black bags than any other color. I think my bags are more neutral, than colorful - though I do have a bright pink MZ Wallace Micro Sutton for the summer - with black leading the way, followed by red, navy, and brown. I also consider red a neutral, though the Studio does push the edge because it’s really Red!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Well I'm going to shout out some massaccesi love since there has not been much here lately and I live to be ornery.
> 
> I've been working with Marco on the current box of goodies ordered earlier in the winter and he offers customer service that is unparalleled. I asked for belts in various widths as well as a bunch of SLGs (he doesn't have belts on his website/e shop) and kids size bracelets for my daughters and monogram embossing, (no mention of monogram service on his website -or childrens items) and he says yes to everything, gave me amazing prices and insisted the girls' bracelets would be a free gift, applied a significant discount to my entire order just because, and even though he needed to invest in a monograming doohickey for offering the exact logo I emailed him (my preferred monogram) , he charged me less than ten dollars per item for monograming and he will keep the doohickey in his workshop for any future orders.
> 
> And lambskin linings! Just sayin.
> 
> I'll do a reveal when my box arrives in a couple weeks. There will be a dozen leather goodies to do a picture slideshow of! Two purses and the rest SLGs.


I have one MM, and it’s a beautiful color - I wish it had a lamb skin lining!
Looking forward to seeing your goodies!


----------



## baghabitz34

*Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*

In the fall/winter my wardrobe is fairly neutral - grey, black, navy, cream, burgundy, brown, the occasional pink. Spring/summer I tend to get more into colorful tops - pinks, florals, reds, brighter blues - but still wear neutral colored pants.
My handbags are pretty evenly split between black and colors.
I’m a sneaker/booties/slip-ons shoe girl. And though I have many neutrals, I‘m definitely branching out more in patterns & prints here than in my clothes or bags. I like wearing an interesting shoe with a neutral outfit.


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> We’re into colour/color weeks. I will be sitting on the sidelines cheering during orange/yellow and green weeks as I don’t have any of those colours. I was thinking about @SouthernPurseGal, who asked about the split of colour vs neutrals in our bag collection. I am fascinated by dark neutral bags: dark grey (@Jereni WOC), burgundy (@880 Prune Kelly) and navy (@Cookiefiend Be Dior). In my wardrobe I wear mostly black, grey, burgundy and navy. My bags are mostly 1) black and grey (65%) and 2) red/burgundy and blue (35%). I love jewel toned scarves and bright SLGs.
> 
> *Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*


Both. I wear a pop of color with every outfit, whether a bag, a shirt or cardi, a pair of shoes. Now scarves. I used to have to wear black from head to toe for a decade working in a spa, so you will never see me in head to toe black. I also find black tops look harsh on me nowadays, wash me out, so I almost never wear a black top. Greys and navy, tans, muted red, all shades of blue except super bright like turquoise or royal blue. Greens in moderation, some orange. Colors and shades found in nature. I don’t wear yellow, pink (except peachy pink), purple clothes because they do not look good on me, but I do have a yellow bag. No purple and every time I get a pink bag (3 times), I wear it once and sell it. Color is necessary for me because it makes me happy, feel pretty. I used to only and exclusively wear white metals, but have expanded my horizons and added yellow gold. With certain colors, it just sets things off better and look richer, warmer. Undertone matters. I only do white or yellow gold, not rose gold or gunmetal, oil slick either. I just don’t like them and feel trendy to me. I have very few black bags or shoes and what I have is very classic. I rarely wear them. More saddle/camel/cognac bags and shoes for neutrals.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Both. I wear a pop of color with every outfit, whether a bag, a shirt or cardi, a pair of shoes. Now scarves. I used to have to wear black from head to toe for a decade working in a spa, so you will never see me in head to toe black. I also find black tops look harsh on me nowadays, wash me out, so I almost never wear a black top. Greys and navy, tans, muted red, all shades of blue except super bright like turquoise or royal blue. Greens in moderation, some orange. Colors and shades found in nature. I don’t wear yellow, pink (except peachy pink), purple clothes because they do not look good on me, but I do have a yellow bag. No purple and every time I get a pink bag (3 times), I wear it once and sell it. Color is necessary for me because it makes me happy, feel pretty. I used to only and exclusively wear white metals, but have expanded my horizons and added yellow gold. With certain colors, it just sets things off better and look richer, warmer. Undertone matters. I only do white or yellow gold, not rose gold or gunmetal, oil slick either. I just don’t like them and feel trendy to me. I have very few black bags or shoes and what I have is very classic. I rarely wear them. More saddle/camel/cognac bags and shoes for neutrals.



No wonder you want color after wearing all black for a decade!  I was all white metal, oil slick, or gunmetal; but, like you, I'm expanding my horizons into gold the last couple years.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> I have had MM bags on my wish list for around a year but recently decided this is a brand I'm not going to dive into, even if pre-loved and at an absolute steal. I'm being more mindful about what I let in, regardless of price, and if there are red flags around a brand, I simply won't touch it. I've made that mistake before...so never again!
> 
> There are a couple of issues that factor into the decision to remove MM from my list which I won't get into, but one of the things that sticks out most is just how frequently these bags are available for sale on pre-loved sites.
> It's one thing to sell a bag that no longer serves you from a "regular" brand, but if someone is going to order_ a custom bag _from MM, it then makes no sense that they would try to sell it off (more often than not, new with tags) unless there's a design or quality issue.
> 
> They're not even being flipped for profit- most are selling for much less than people payed for them, even if the bags are totally new and wrapped up.
> There's got to be a valid reason people don't like the bags, and I don't want to purchase to figure out what that reason is for myself.
> 
> 
> Great question!
> *My answer for both is neutrals and colours!*  My clothing is predominantly black, grey and white, but I'll sometimes do some jewel tones as well (rich blues, emerald green, deep purple, etc.). I don't do patterns and think I only own 3 or 4 pieces that are patterned.
> 
> Similarly, the majority of my bags are black, but I also have red, purple, blue, white and a few multicoloured bags. I really want to add a yellow bag (which would look amazing against the greys and blues in my clothing), and possibly an orange bag (not certain on that one yet; it may be redundant if I own yellow).
> 
> I've discovered what matters more to me than the bag's colour is the hardware. A lot of my bags have gold hardware which I don't mind, but my preference is always gunmetal hardware, followed by silver. Those are more 'me' for sure.
> I did not realize until recently how much I prefer gunmetal and silver hardware on my bags, and it's something I'm going to take into consideration for future purchases.
> 
> @More bags May I add on to your question? Do others have a hardware preference, or do you care more about the colour of the leather?


I think a mix of neutrals and colours is great.
Excellent question about hardware, it made me pause and reflect. I wear white gold, yellow gold and rose gold jewelry. Generally, hardware is not a deal breaker for me. Some have mentioned it depends on how the whole bag looks with the colour and the hardware. I looked at my bags with hardware (I have a few without predominant hardware.) and I am 2/3 silver tone/palladium and 1/3 gold tone. When I bought most of my bags I didn’t have an option of choosing the hardware, that is, they only came with one hardware colour. For the three bags I was able to choose hardware, again, I was 2/3 silver tone and 1/3 gold tone. Surprisingly consistent!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> I think a mix of neutrals and colours is great.
> Excellent question about hardware, it made me pause and reflect. I wear white gold, yellow gold and rose gold jewelry. Generally, hardware is not a deal breaker for me. Some have mentioned it depends on how the whole bag looks with the colour and the hardware. I looked at my bags with hardware (I have a few without predominant hardware.) and I am 2/3 silver tone/palladium and 1/3 gold tone. When I bought most of my bags I didn’t have an option of choosing the hardware, that is, they only came with one hardware colour. For the three bags I was able to choose hardware, again, I was 2/3 silver tone and 1/3 gold tone. Surprisingly consistent!



Sounds like a perfect mix!


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> I find this a difficult question to answer because I do not have a preference for one or the other. I like some colors more than others, and the same goes for neutrals!
> 
> In my wardrobe I have black and white, and warm camel and caramels. For color I have blues (from very dark to very light), chocolate brown, pink, a bit of rust and red. Just a splash of green.
> 
> For bags it is mainly black, burgundy and the brown/caramel family. Blue I find more difficult to work with.
> 
> I can‘t with cool beiges and taupe colors, or with dusty and army greens. I love yellow and mustards but they look terrible on me. I generally don’t like violet or purples. I no longer have any gray and gray is my least favorite color for bags or for leather in general.
> 
> In the past people use to learn early which colors flattered their complexion and which didn’t. I wish we had that wisdom now. I feel it is taken me ages to work that out more unintentionally than anything.


I think the colors that have flattered my complexion have changed over the years. I remember when my mom got her colors done a very long time ago. I am drawn to jewel tones and I think they work with my complexion. Now that I've gone completely gray, I may have to rethink the colors I can wear. I tended to stay away from pastels but they might work better now. 

I stay away from beige. I don't like it in bags or clothes for me. I think some people look great in beige. I never have. I don't wear taupe or yellow either, but I do love my yellow bag.

My favorites have always been blues, with aqua and periwinkles thrown in. I have more blue purses than any other color.


Jereni said:


> Probably colors for me! I have been known to put together a very colorful outfit or two before, for example...
> 
> View attachment 4987897
> 
> 
> I do often wonder if I’m overdoing it though, so often I try to keep things to one piece of ‘flare’ per outfit.
> 
> Because I have a lot of colorful clothing, I do have a lot of neutral bags, just not a lot of black ones. And it is likely that I will add more colored bags to my collection going forward than neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> For me it is largely all about the combo of bag color and style with the hardware. For example I prefer silver hardware on most beiges, but gold hardware on black bags. I do agree that super yellow gold hardware is not the best. My little Chloe bag’s hardware is way too yellow for my taste.
> 
> I also don’t know that I’ve ever seen a bag look good with rose gold hardware. Not sure what it is, but usually it’s just not right.


I have one purse with rose gold hardware and I love the combination.


----------



## keodi

880 said:


> Maybe I’d have more success with the blue plate theory if I limited the snacks (unsalted roasted pistachios;dried nectarines, chocolate covered nuts; and, dried medjool dates), but DH would revolt. He serves his own snack portions though. I am proud of rhe pantry reorganization (still an ongoing process).
> View attachment 4987129
> 
> @momasaurus, I love your rouge H bags in the group pic below! I also prefer 35 trim and I adore your Cecile!


I'm loving the organization and storage!


momasaurus said:


> My red bags: on the couch: H trim 31 (since replaced by a 35), Ghurka giant tote, Massaccesi red zhoe, MM Penelope Messenger. I don't like either of these MM bags.
> On the table after spa-ing 2 years ago: the same H trim , Kelly 28 in Rouge H box, Bolide in olive toile and Rouge H box, H Cecile  clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987298
> View attachment 4987293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest: Porland leather Goods cranberry mini tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987295


I love your red bags!


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4987311
> 
> A bit of flurries earlier to day so I brought this little backpack out to play.


I love the print!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I was thinking maybe you meant Maison Margiela and was like, um....not even for free?
> 
> Well, the Pico made it through PM authentication. Now I have to wait for them to ship it. And this arrived today...vintage from 1954. Other than  2-3 light stains, it is in amazing condition.❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987699


Beautiful scarf! congratulations! I'm so excited for your Picotin to get here! 


doni said:


> I find this a difficult question to answer because I do not have a preference for one or the other. I like some colors more than others, and the same goes for neutrals!
> 
> In my wardrobe I have black and white, and warm camel and caramels. For color I have blues (from very dark to very light), chocolate brown, pink, a bit of rust and red. Just a splash of green.
> 
> For bags it is mainly black, burgundy and the brown/caramel family. Blue I find more difficult to work with.
> 
> I can‘t with cool beiges and taupe colors, or with dusty and army greens. I love yellow and mustards but they look terrible on me. I generally don’t like violet or purples. I no longer have any gray and gray is my least favorite color for bags or for leather in general.
> 
> *In the past people use to learn early which colors flattered their complexion and which didn’t*. *I wish we had that wisdom now. I feel it is taken me ages to work that out more unintentionally than anything.*


Funny you mentioned that, as I felt the same way. I decided to have my colours done last year, and it turns out I naturally gravitated to the colours that best suited me!


whateve said:


> I think the colors that have flattered my complexion have changed over the years. I remember when my mom got her colors done a very long time ago. I am drawn to jewel tones and I think they work with my complexion. Now that I've gone completely gray, I may have to rethink the colors I can wear. I tended to stay away from pastels but they might work better now.
> 
> I stay away from beige. I don't like it in bags or clothes for me. I think some people look great in beige. I never have. I don't wear taupe or yellow either, but I do love my yellow bag.
> 
> My favorites have always been blues, with aqua and periwinkles thrown in. I have more blue purses than any other color.
> 
> I have one purse with rose gold hardware and I love the combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988368


I love this combination!
*Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*
@More bags I prefer neutrals in my bag wardrobe, with 1 pop of colour, and same for my wardrobe. I use my scarves, and shoes for a pop of colour.


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> I like wearing an interesting shoe with a neutral outfit.



I do too - or have the bag be the interesting thing. Or ideally both


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a lovely pattern! Is it Orla Kiely?


Yes! I bought it in their New York City Store . It functions very well in bad weather and is super comfortable to wear.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> I think the colors that have flattered my complexion have changed over the years. I remember when my mom got her colors done a very long time ago. I am drawn to jewel tones and I think they work with my complexion. Now that I've gone completely gray, I may have to rethink the colors I can wear. I tended to stay away from pastels but they might work better now.
> 
> I stay away from beige. I don't like it in bags or clothes for me. I think some people look great in beige. I never have. I don't wear taupe or yellow either, but I do love my yellow bag.
> 
> My favorites have always been blues, with aqua and periwinkles thrown in. I have more blue purses than any other color.
> 
> I have one purse with rose gold hardware and I love the combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988368



I stand corrected - gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> We’re into colour/color weeks. I will be sitting on the sidelines cheering during orange/yellow and green weeks as I don’t have any of those colours. I was thinking about @SouthernPurseGal, who asked about the split of colour vs neutrals in our bag collection. I am fascinated by dark neutral bags: dark grey (@Jereni WOC), burgundy (@880 Prune Kelly) and navy (@Cookiefiend Be Dior). In my wardrobe I wear mostly black, grey, burgundy and navy. My bags are mostly 1) black and grey (65%) and 2) red/burgundy and blue (35%). I love jewel toned scarves and bright SLGs.
> 
> *Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*


Neutral dark colors in fall and winter and colors in spring in summer for bags and clothes.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Well I'm going to shout out some massaccesi love since there has not been much here lately and I live to be ornery.
> 
> I've been working with Marco on the current box of goodies ordered earlier in the winter and he offers customer service that is unparalleled. I asked for belts in various widths as well as a bunch of SLGs (he doesn't have belts on his website/e shop) and kids size bracelets for my daughters and monogram embossing, (no mention of monogram service on his website -or childrens items) and he says yes to everything, gave me amazing prices and insisted the girls' bracelets would be a free gift, applied a significant discount to my entire order just because, and even though he needed to invest in a monograming doohickey for offering the exact logo I emailed him (my preferred monogram) , he charged me less than ten dollars per item for monograming and he will keep the doohickey in his workshop for any future orders.
> 
> And lambskin linings! Just sayin.
> 
> I'll do a reveal when my box arrives in a couple weeks. There will be a dozen leather goodies to do a picture slideshow of! Two purses and the rest SLGs.


I only bought one bag from him but it was beautiful. It was just a bit heavy for my shoulder or I would have kept it as it was very pretty.


----------



## Jereni

Also, @JenJBS inspired me to do my bag list by color so let me see here...

Black: 3
White: 1
Taupe: 4
Tan: 4... 5?
Brown: 3
Gray: 2
Green: 1
Orange: 2
Pink: 2
Gold: 1
Red: 1 (BV pouch!)
Multi: 1

Not sure where this bag fits. Is it beige? Tan? Pink? Peach? Open to any opinions.




The ‘collector’ in me feels like my collection is incomplete without a full rainbow LOL. I am missing blue, yellow, purple, a classic beige...

I probably will never get yellow again tho. Had it once, and I just feel like it doesn’t go with much. Blue, gray, white. That’s about it at least IMO.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Neutral dark colors in fall and winter and colors in spring in summer for bags and clothes.



Sounds perfect!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> I'm noticing a bunch of our regulars have barely popped in this month.
> 
> @ElainePG hoping your physiotherapy is going well!
> 
> @Katinahat Wondering if you're able to keep up running between the freaky weather and intense lockdowns.
> 
> @msd_bags and @papertiger You've both popped in so briefly lately that it almost feels like it didn't happen. I hope you're both keeping well.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal I hope your husband is recovering well and only had a mild infection.
> 
> @Hazzelnut
> 
> And I think I'm still missing a few people...where'd everyone go?
> 
> In all seriousness, I know life gets busy and people can't regularly check in but, I just wanted to let everyone know they're missed.
> 
> ____
> On the bag front, @dcooney4 You're making me want an MZ Wallace bag. The black one you posted earlier, along with this recent red one, are tempting me!
> This thread is kind of dangerous on the enabling front...





dcooney4 said:


> I think the thread was moving so fast that people have a hard time keeping up when other things in life are keeping them busy. I am sure they will be back.



Hi ladies!! Just popping in to say hi.  I’ve not actually caught up with the thread, but got notification of @jblended ’s post.  And also saw @dcooney4 ‘s remark.  

So true!! I wake up to around 5 pages of posts, it’s just hard to keep up. I think with WFH (with occasional visits to the office), the demarkation of business hours just get lost.

Hope everyone is well!! On the bag front, I changed in to my Ferragamo Mia tote this week.  This pandemic, I seem to be favoring totes more - anyway they are just a holder of my stuff from the car to my office.  Nowhere else usually.  For grocery runs, I just use my Longchamp leather crossbody (mini Le Pliage is how it’s called, I think?). Anyway, hello ladies!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Also, @JenJBS inspired me to do my bag list by color so let me see here...
> 
> Black: 3
> White: 1
> Taupe: 4
> Tan: 4... 5?
> Brown: 3
> Gray: 2
> Green: 1
> Orange: 2
> Pink: 2
> Gold: 1
> Red: 1 (BV pouch!)
> Multi: 1
> 
> Not sure where this bag fits. Is it beige? Tan? Pink? Peach? Open to any opinions.
> View attachment 4988513
> 
> 
> 
> The ‘collector’ in me feels like my collection is incomplete without a full rainbow LOL. I am missing blue, yellow, purple, a classic beige...
> 
> I probably will never get yellow again tho. Had it once, and I just feel like it doesn’t go with much. Blue, gray, white. That’s about it at least IMO.


Can we call it a combo color, like peachy-beige?


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I stand corrected - gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

I don't know if I can categorize by color as I have several that fit in more than one category, like blue-purple, blue-green, etc. but I'll try. 

Black - 7
Black with color accents - 4 (but one is a clutch I may get rid of)
Blue (including navy)-  14
Blue green - 3
Green - 5 (one is a cloth bag I'm not sure counts as a purse)
Purple - 4 (and one on the way)
Brown - 8 (plus one that is for collection purposes only)
Burgundy - 4
Red - 2
White - 2
Yellow - 1
Orange - 2
Pink (includes fuchsia)- 5
Silver - 1
Colorblock - 1
Gray - 1


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> We’re into colour/color weeks. I will be sitting on the sidelines cheering during orange/yellow and green weeks as I don’t have any of those colours. I was thinking about @SouthernPurseGal, who asked about the split of colour vs neutrals in our bag collection. I am fascinated by dark neutral bags: dark grey (@Jereni WOC), burgundy (@880 Prune Kelly) and navy (@Cookiefiend Be Dior). In my wardrobe I wear mostly black, grey, burgundy and navy. My bags are mostly 1) black and grey (65%) and 2) red/burgundy and blue (35%). I love jewel toned scarves and bright SLGs.
> 
> *Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*



I assume we are speaking about "normal times", not the moment where at least I am in grey or black sweatpants and an oversized grey hoody with a black shirt underneath, a furcoat worn at home like a robe on top against the cold and handbags are just for fun.
Under normal conditions my colour is black. Black shirts and jeans, black dresses. Comes summer I´ll throw in my beloved floral or black 70ies maxi dresses. My bags are either neutral- black, brown, red or leopard or crazy like the Trailer Trash bags. The mustard yellow New Lock that at first looked crazy to me has proved to be a neutral, too.
My 40ies vintage dresses are mainly black and get frequently worn in warmer temperatures, too. The more outlandish- as patterned or colourful- vintage dresses from the 50ies and 60ies are mainly "for occasions" and will be paired with rather neutral bags, gloves and shoes from or representing the matching era.
I don´t wear white (it makes me look dead)- no single white item in my wardrobe!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

@More bags May I add on to your question? Do others have a hardware preference, or do you care more about the colour of the leather?
[/QUOTE]

Great question! Hardware is very important to me! In general I want silver. It looks good with my skintone and matches the silver jewellery I´m wearing 24/7. For ages I´ve not felt happy with gold hardware- even the smallest golden fastener on a shoe used to annoy me. 
Then the mustard yellow New Lock came along- with gold hardware! 
And it looks great. The golden chain elements don´t look out of place when I wear the bag, they don´t annoy me, they go so well with the warm colour of the bag. 
So when I found my latest bag, the Delidior, I did not shy away from its golden hardware. It´s big, it´s prominent, it´s nice. To take this further I compared photos of this model with silver and gold hardware and came to the conclusion I like the gold better on this one. 
Exceptions prove the rule- my first choice of hardware remains silver.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Yes! I bought it in their New York City Store . It functions very well in bad weather and is super comfortable to wear.



It´s really lovely and I bet it makes you feel good in bad weather! Positive vibes are everything!


----------



## Kimbashop

I'm dropping into this thread after being absent for so long. My how this thread flies. So much to respond to here. Dishes! Lipstick! Skin Analysis! Oh my.



SouthernPurseGal said:


> Well I'm going to shout out some massaccesi love since there has not been much here lately and I live to be ornery.
> 
> I've been working with Marco on the current box of goodies ordered earlier in the winter and he offers customer service that is unparalleled. I asked for belts in various widths as well as a bunch of SLGs (he doesn't have belts on his website/e shop) and kids size bracelets for my daughters and monogram embossing, (no mention of monogram service on his website -or childrens items) and he says yes to everything, gave me amazing prices and insisted the girls' bracelets would be a free gift, applied a significant discount to my entire order just because, and even though he needed to invest in a monograming doohickey for offering the exact logo I emailed him (my preferred monogram) , he charged me less than ten dollars per item for monograming and he will keep the doohickey in his workshop for any future orders.
> 
> And lambskin linings! Just sayin.
> 
> I'll do a reveal when my box arrives in a couple weeks. There will be a dozen leather goodies to do a picture slideshow of! Two purses and the rest SLGs.



Your story actually brought tears to my eyes; what a lovely gesture, I own several of his bags and the quality has been wonderful. One reason why there might be a number of them on the market is that because it is a Bespoke service it is hard to envision what a bag is going to look like before it is made. For me, a couple of bags arrived and I thought, hmmm, not what I thought it would look like in X color and X leather. So I think people release those "hmmm" ones into the world. 

@JenJBS , how lovely that you donated the bags to a domestic abuse shelter. I am now picturing someone with your Persian Green metallic bag!

In terms of skin/seasonal analysis, I had mine done 2 years ago and it was amazing! I went to a 12 Seasons analyst (e.g. Sci/Art or 12Blueprints) which uses a system of hue, chroma, and value. The analyst I went to spent nearly 5 hours with me, which included a makeup session. Although the cost upfront was expensive, it has saved me money over the long run because it has curbed my spending habits. 

Here is my roundup of reds. I love red and all shades berry, pink-red, red-purple, and Bordeaux. I didn't realize I owned 7 red bags until this roundup. 

Top left: Demellier Mini-Venice in Berry Grain
Top Right: Massaccesi Little Valerie in Red Pirate Cuoio Toscano
Bottom Left: Massaccesi Juliet Midi n Bordeaux Verona
Bottom Right: Bottega Veneta Nodini in Amaranto





Left: Massaaccesi Soulmate Midi in Wine Velvet Verona (more of a dark plumb/mauve shade)
Top Right: Balenciaga Day in Rouge Theatre
Bottom Right: Arayla Hepburn tote in Scarlet


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I'm dropping into this thread after being absent for so long. My how this thread flies. So much to respond to here. Dishes! Lipstick! Skin Analysis! Oh my.
> 
> 
> 
> Your story actually brought tears to my eyes; what a lovely gesture, I own several of his bags and the quality has been wonderful. One reason why there might be a number of them on the market is that because it is a Bespoke service it is hard to envision what a bag is going to look like before it is made. For me, a couple of bags arrived and I thought, hmmm, not what I thought it would look like in X color and X leather. So I think people release those "hmmm" ones into the world.
> 
> @JenJBS , how lovely that you donated the bags to a domestic abuse shelter. I am now picturing someone with your Persian Green metallic bag!
> 
> In terms of skin/seasonal analysis, I had mine done 2 years ago and it was amazing! I went to a 12 Seasons analyst (e.g. Sci/Art or 12Blueprints) which uses a system of hue, chroma, and value. The analyst I went to spent nearly 5 hours with me, which included a makeup session. Although the cost upfront was expensive, it has saved me money over the long run because it has curbed my spending habits.
> 
> Here is my roundup of reds. I love red and all shades berry, pink-red, red-purple, and Bordeaux. I didn't realize I owned 7 red bags until this roundup.
> 
> Top left: Demellier Mini-Venice in Berry Grain
> Top Right: Massaccesi Little Valerie in Red Pirate Cuoio Toscano
> Bottom Left: Massaccesi Juliet Midi n Bordeaux Verona
> Bottom Right: Bottega Veneta Nodini in Amaranto
> 
> View attachment 4988658
> 
> 
> 
> Left: Massaaccesi Soulmate Midi in Wine Velvet Verona (more of a dark plumb/mauve shade)
> Top Right: Balenciaga Day in Rouge Theatre
> Bottom Right: Arayla Hepburn tote in Scarlet
> 
> View attachment 4988660



Thanks! It seems like the least I can do to try and help them a little. Give them something beautiful as they try and rebuild their lives. 

Love the BV Amaranto and Balenciaga Rouge Theatre!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hey Purse Peeps. I’ve been busy with my professional transition so I’m behind. I’m loving the eye candy - bags, dresses, shoes, closets!!!


jblended said:


> I think I'm removing one more bag from my collection. What has gotten into me?
> 
> My Botkier 42 honore has been really good to me. I adore that bag, but it accidentally became my beater bag and is starting to look tired.
> Either I carry on using it until it's _really_ worn out, or I rehab it right now whilst it can be revived and gift it to someone to enjoy as much as I have.
> I think, given that I have a lot of other camera bag styles, it would be better to let it go.
> 
> This bag has been put in and removed from my 'closet of departing bags' several times. Let's see if it makes it out the door this time!


I totally get it. I have two bags I love but have gotten beater bag status bc of Covid. I’m not sure if I should keep them, rebuy them or move on. But I reaaaally like them. They’re just getting more use than I expected. Oh well.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> My MacBook air slipped effortlessly into either side slot that has magnetic snap closure, leaving the zippered middle for your things.
> @Sparkletastic did you get the style with the shorter zippered center section that zips super far down to the base on both sides so the bag nearly opens up like a book? Do you not find the bag heavy? Maybe I'm a major wimp.


Mine is the one that zips almost all the way down. I had and sold the other model bc I bought it in patent and learned I hate patent. Then I bought & sold a Chanel tote that was heavy as heck. This tote is super light to me. I guess it’s all perspective. 


880 said:


> I love this entire post! and, the pops of red! and the CDCs. +1 with you and @doni re the gucci Brixtons , the glasses and taking notes on the blue red tones (but not willing to spend for them)
> @momasaurus, love the picotins and their straps as per @Cookiefiend (also taking notes re the lippie advice. . .
> @Cookiefiend, love your Dior below and the tulips! and the teensy glimmer of a scarf behind them! and your lovely home!
> @SouthernPurseGal, am so sorry re the house and hope your DH gets better soon! With your bargain hunting prowess, you will find an even better place! Hugs
> @jblended, scarf, belt, street clothes, jewelry and the occasional makeup all come off when I am at home. If I go out, but will be indoors,  I often keep scarves and belts on if they are comfy and not too warm.  Otherwise, (if for instance the belt is closing an outer coat and I’ve removed the coat, they go into my bag the scarf on top. My H medor belt is slightly skinnier than my CDC belt, so lives in my denim belt loops. Occasionally I wear denim plus belt at home as a diet aid but it makes me grouchy. I typically remove dress clothes at home as per my allergist. if I had a lot of zoom calls, probably I’d keep a scarf on?
> Re your specific query, belt over scarf, that’s a particular look that is best on a day when you are standing a lot at an event.  It will be the focal point of an outfit. Around pasta and some other food, all bets are off, and the scarf goes in the bag. I’m afraid of stains. when I got into Hermes ans other expensive scarves and bags, I gave up on lipstick and hand moisturizer. I slather up at night.
> +1 on wanting a Dior, but it will not happen anytime soon. Since I purchased  all of my bags in 2020, I have made no bag purchases this year.
> DH and I also did shelter in place for two months at the beginning of Covid, so sometimes I wore a scarf ans carried a bag around the house, but it was a crazy time.
> @Sparkletastic, even though some on TPF think rockstud is past its prime, I think of it as a classic and it’s a slippery slope (but I’m a late adapter). The sizing for different valentino styles is a bit of a PITA, and I hope yu got the right size! It’s like manolo in that I think the heels are more comfy than the flats if you don’t have a narrow foot. ITA with @Purses & Perfumes that the gold bag you sent back was not definitely bronze. No idea what Saks was thinking.


The Rockstuds are super comfy and I can wear them quasi casually. I got them for half price at Saks so I’ll keep them as nice knock about shoes.


Cookiefiend said:


> Popping in with my POTD - after all this Dior talk, I had to carry my Be Dior for errands. This is one of the few purses I have ever gotten a compliment on. Today I went to pick up my watch (maintenance) and the woman who helped me, loved it and especially liked the fun silver pocket.
> View attachment 4978875


I swoon when I see this bag!


missie1 said:


> Im with your BFF and think send them both back.  Try Aquazzura for cute strappy sandals.  They can be pricey but the often go on sale.


 I think it’s fun to have the one pair. And since they are comfortable they are keepers. And I agree on Aquazurra. I’ve just started buying some of these shoes (my latest are some super cute casual brown strappy wedges) and they are great finds!!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4979023
> 
> Getting ready to take my Lady Dior out for a spin today.


LOVE!!!!  I keep coming back to needing this exact bag. It may be my next acquisition. I have an open spot for a black bag with ghw.


JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this bag for a long time, and at 60% off, I finally pulled the trigger.       This bag I have no doubts about. Love Aspinal of London!
> 
> View attachment 4979219
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979220


That is such an adorable bag!!!


FizzyWater said:


> May I ask a few dumb questions about evening bags?  With, unfortunately, a lot of pre-question babbling?
> 
> I have, in theory, 8 evening bags, where "evening" is variously defined as "something that happens after dinner, whether it's a classical music event, costume party, (goth) club, or bar that does not serve Heineken".  This is a silly number for someone who isn't really into purses (I came here for the scarves and have been corrupted) but I like them all and they have the benefit of at least being small and easy to store.
> 
> But I like to believe that I will at some point be the person who will go to charity galas, and I could always up my opera game.  And I have nothing very formal.  Additionally, I read here ...somewhere... that for very formal events one should wear silk or other non-leather bags.  So I've been looking at BV Knots in satin, preferably with a chain, preferably grey in my attempt to move slowly away from black.
> 
> But... what would be other options?  For instance, after admiring @Sparkletastic 's Diorama  , I saw a Mini that seems... clutch sized: https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-5386845 So gorgeous, but is patent ok for formal events?  Also patent, also a lovely silver cannage:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-4953260 How about this?  And finally, back to black but subtly sparkly and fabric so technically more formal?:  https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-3315366
> 
> I just want one bag (and one pair of shoes) that can live in my closet and be acceptable for a super formal event, so that should I have to go to one I can concentrate on the panic of finding a dress that is both fashionable and a muumuu.    Suggestions?


Even though we go to several galas / formal events a year I have a hard time spending money on tiny bizarre looking bags. So I’ve gotten cheapy beaded / glittery bags in the past. Being on TPF, now I feel like I need better bags for galas.
When it comes to “regular” evenings (cocktails, date nights, etc) I have started using my WOC as clutches. I have a Diorama black on back one that works really well along with a couple others. 





doni said:


> I think nowadays almost anything goes for evening, although personally I just don’t like totes or hobos after dark, even if they are a croc mini Birkin. The most formal occasions would be black tie balls. I don’t attend many of these, a couple a year at most. As @880 says, it used to be that leather was a no go in such an event. But more and more you see all kind of things. People even wear short dresses to charity galas, whatever.
> 
> Myself, if I go to a ball I think dressing up is part of the fun (okay, who am I kidding, it is all the fun and main point of it  ), so I like to be properly dressed. However, I do wear a leather bag. Those classic satin bags are so ugly, really... So a few years ago I got a Chanel Gabrielle pouch. I love the mix of metals that make it easy to combine with jewelry, and that you can take out the chain and carry in the hand for a more formal look. The size and shape are perfectly appropriate but to be honest, it is a bit extravagant, specially with the chain, even if I kind of like that myself.
> 
> The Diorama clutches look very nice and metallics are always good for evening. But frankly, I think a BV knot is _the perfect_ purse that you cannot go wrong with for any event, no matter how formal, and there are beautiful ones in non-leather too. I love the ones in grosgrain. I am always thinking I should get one and probably should have done instead of the Gabrielle at the time. But it is one of those things that feels almost like an obligation, such an obvious and sensible purchase I find no enjoyment in it when it comes to it.


I agree. The satin evening bags look like bad prom bags to me. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> About your rant-
> Um, wow. NO, you do not talk about your mom too much and you should not have to not talk about her because yours is alive and someone else’s is not or they don’t get along. That is ridiculous! If you looked at someone whose mom just died and said “My mom is still alive and yours isn’t” or looked at someone who has a horrible relationship with their mom and say “At least my mom is nice and I like her”, I would get it. But you don’t. And wouldn’t. And would apologize if you did accidentally. While I believe in showing courtesy and not being an insulting ass when you speak to someone, this “trigger police stuff” has gotten out of hand. Frankly, they need to grow up or get some therapy or just avoid people until they can get a handle on their emotions/issues if they are that bothered by you talking about being concerned about your mom. I guess I would be expected to not talk about mine because at least she is alive?!?! Um...no.
> And regarding that interview? I know it hurts, but it is truly their loss. The right job working with the right people WILL come along. And the virtual work era is truly here...so it is coming sooner than we could have imagined. Along with your time.
> 
> You. Are. An. Amazing. Person. Period. Continue to be YOU!


I love you for saying this. People should be allowed to express themselves calmly and respectfully regardless of topic.
And, I agree - @jblended is a rock star!!!


jblended said:


> It has in my circle of friends. I feel like everything I say is wrong and I just come out of every conversation feeling really dumb or really sad. This was like when they commented that I was the one that shouldn't have survived covid but our other friends should have. It feels like I can't do anything right.
> Having said that, this pandemic is grinding people down. They are frustrated, afraid, tired, lonely...so our communication isn't great and they get snippy with me. I can forgive it all, knowing that they are not feeling like themselves, just as I am not feeling like myself.
> In the meantime, it can't hurt for me to be more gentle and mindful in how I relay my experiences and feelings. If there was ever a time to be aware of other people and how you might impact them, it is during a pandemic! Since I am often in my own bubble, it will be good for me to attempt to be more considerate.
> 
> 
> Now that it has happened a couple of times, I have learned that I'm definitely applying for the wrong types of jobs. I need to switch gears and start my career from scratch. I was saying to someone earlier that since moving laterally isn't likely to happen given my circumstances, I'm happy to literally start at the very bottom in an entirely new field. It's been on my mind for a long time and this is the push I needed to make it happen.
> So, whilst it brought me down initially, I'm really grateful for the confirmation that I need to change up my direction.
> And you're right- the virtual work era has already started; it's just that I have to get on board and find my footing in it. How fortuitous for me that the move to virtual work has become normal! I'm so lucky in so many ways!
> 
> 
> *You're* the amazing one! Thank you for your kindness!


Your friends who are hard on you are jerks - plain and simple. You get to have your experience and feelings separate from anyone else’s. And I want to smack them for telling you it should have been you to die instead of someone else.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks!! I really love comfy but stylish footwear! My legs are already long, I refuse to suffer in 3+" heels because I like to frolic and dance with no foot pain!


There are sooo many super comfy high heels you can dance in. I have even taken high heel technique dance classes. And long legs look great in heels. I’m tallish at 5’8” and have no problems being 6’ or 6’1” running around in my heels!
@dcooney4 - I thought I quoted but didn’t. Congrats on the upcoming wedding!!! When is it happening?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> Got one of my two gowns out. Last wore this for a wedding, admittedly when I was a little thinner. Am on a diet and working out regularly so hopefully will be back to that point by the time COVID’s over.
> 
> It’s a really nice dark purple / burgundy and I love how long it is. Probably need to get some tailoring done so that there’s no so much gaping at the front.
> View attachment 4982231
> 
> 
> When I wore it before it was with strappy black heels, although now I’m thinking these silvery Loeffler Randals
> View attachment 4982235
> 
> 
> Only have two evening bags really, and with this dress I’d probably wear my pearly charcoal Chanel WOC.
> View attachment 4982238
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


You are seriously giving off a classy meets Jessica Rabbit vibe. Love it!! 



baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4984132
> 
> I bought the Butterfly Studio


Oooh! Love this! It puts me in the mind of the Prada fairy bags from about a decade ago. I still wish I had one of those bags. 

@More bags - answers to your questions: 

_*My question to everyone, if we already have our favourite bags, favourite outfits, favourite lipstick ... why do we keep shopping?*_

I _hate_ to shop but I like to acquire the perfect items. (Yep, it’s a struggle) So, I will add to my wardrobe because I have my favorite for now. But something else amazing may pop up. Also, I have done a lot of curating / downsizing over the last decade. That leaves me with spots of opportunity to fill. And, sometimes I just like something new and happy!

*Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe*
I have done a major switch in the last decade. I used to like colorful, involved clothing. Now I like neutrals with very interesting (even dramatic) cut and structure. This has really come about because I adore interesting and colorful bags. Something had to give. Lol!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok. So my bestie @pippiethehippie
got her Dior bag in. I have to show it off because I’m super proud of her  and it’s a killer bag.

Here is her stunning midnight blue (w/shw) Lady Dior. You’ll see Remy, the cat she lovingly adopted from me, doing her best to steal the show in the pics!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

...and my red bags...

2020 was a year of contentment and equilibrium. I had zero desire to buy when I couldn’t wear the things I already owned / loved and no need to sell except in one case where the bag’s function didn’t work for me.

So, I’ll mostly be copying and pasting last year’s posts. 

My 5 year handbag journey has been about upgrading and streamlining my collection to be both more aesthetically pleasing and more practical. No closet museum pieces. 

_2016:_

Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap /shw
Prada Fuoco Saffiano Double Zip Tote w/ghw
Gucci Red Leather Small Soho Shoulder w/ghw
Angela T Red Croc Embossed Leather Clutch with Wrist Strap w/shw



	

		
			
		

		
	
Still have the sofa but, none of the bags survived the last 4 years. and yikes! that bear purse charm is certainly dating the photo.

_2020:_

Chanel Red Lamb Jumbo Classic Double Flap w/shw (SOOOOO glad I ditched the caviar for this luxe lambie!)
	

		
			
		

		
	



Trussardi Red Mini Lovy (I adore the red hardware!)
	

		
			
		

		
	



**********
And has anyone seen this?  It’s a cute bag that doesn’t open except with your fingerprint. I’m thinking of getting it for travel... if travel ever exists again. https://jvolpiani.com/?fbclid=IwAR1dco0roJEG4eT4TR2u23rgfjc8_R-C_FRikdVuvX47bXewOtyvSIToTYw_aem_ARjFGmjdljDOOe329wP_orBGxQC5XuS8jYnCCTLL14zgyiHMCu3sNXiUlrVBtZjKSGETWKpQNo8d716p4KrIBNeb392jXG1xpVfMGFrqEtPIDA#preorder


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So my bestie @pippiethehippie
> got her Dior bag in. I have to show it off because I’m super proud of her  and it’s a killer bag.
> 
> Here is her stunning midnight blue Lady Dior. You’ll see Remy, the cat she lovingly adopted from me, doing her best to steal the show in the pics!!!
> View attachment 4988712
> View attachment 4988713
> View attachment 4988714


This bag is absolutely gorgeous!  I cannot stop staring at it. or the kitty.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> I'm dropping into this thread after being absent for so long. My how this thread flies. So much to respond to here. Dishes! Lipstick! Skin Analysis! Oh my.
> 
> 
> 
> Your story actually brought tears to my eyes; what a lovely gesture, I own several of his bags and the quality has been wonderful. One reason why there might be a number of them on the market is that because it is a Bespoke service it is hard to envision what a bag is going to look like before it is made. For me, a couple of bags arrived and I thought, hmmm, not what I thought it would look like in X color and X leather. So I think people release those "hmmm" ones into the world.
> 
> @JenJBS , how lovely that you donated the bags to a domestic abuse shelter. I am now picturing someone with your Persian Green metallic bag!
> 
> In terms of skin/seasonal analysis, I had mine done 2 years ago and it was amazing! I went to a 12 Seasons analyst (e.g. Sci/Art or 12Blueprints) which uses a system of hue, chroma, and value. The analyst I went to spent nearly 5 hours with me, which included a makeup session. Although the cost upfront was expensive, it has saved me money over the long run because it has curbed my spending habits.
> 
> Here is my roundup of reds. I love red and all shades berry, pink-red, red-purple, and Bordeaux. I didn't realize I owned 7 red bags until this roundup.
> 
> Top left: Demellier Mini-Venice in Berry Grain
> Top Right: Massaccesi Little Valerie in Red Pirate Cuoio Toscano
> Bottom Left: Massaccesi Juliet Midi n Bordeaux Verona
> Bottom Right: Bottega Veneta Nodini in Amaranto
> 
> View attachment 4988658
> 
> 
> 
> Left: Massaaccesi Soulmate Midi in Wine Velvet Verona (more of a dark plumb/mauve shade)
> Top Right: Balenciaga Day in Rouge Theatre
> Bottom Right: Arayla Hepburn tote in Scarlet
> 
> View attachment 4988660


They are all pretty. I really like the nodini and the massacessi above it.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey Purse Peeps. I’ve been busy with my professional transition so I’m behind. I’m loving the eye candy - bags, dresses, shoes, closets!!!I totally get it. I have two bags I love but have gotten beater bag status bc of Covid. I’m not sure if I should keep them, rebuy them or move on. But I reaaaally like them. They’re just getting more use than I expected. Oh well.
> Mine is the one that zips almost all the way down. I had and sold the other model bc I bought it in patent and learned I hate patent. Then I bought & sold a Chanel tote that was heavy as heck. This tote is super light to me. I guess it’s all perspective.
> The Rockstuds are super comfy and I can wear them quasi casually. I got them for half price at Saks so I’ll keep them as nice knock about shoes.
> I swoon when I see this bag!
> I think it’s fun to have the one pair. And since they are comfortable they are keepers. And I agree on Aquazurra. I’ve just started buying some of these shoes (my latest are some super cute casual brown strappy wedges) and they are great finds!!
> LOVE!!!!  I keep coming back to needing this exact bag. It may be my next acquisition. I have an open spot for a black bag with ghw.
> That is such an adorable bag!!!
> Even though we go to several galas / formal events a year I have a hard time spending money on tiny bizarre looking bags. So I’ve gotten cheapy beaded / glittery bags in the past. Being on TPF, now I feel like I need better bags for galas.
> When it comes to “regular” evenings (cocktails, date nights, etc) I have started using my WOC as clutches. I have a Diorama black on back one that works really well along with a couple others. I agree. The satin evening bags look like bad prom bags to me. I love you for saying this. People should be allowed to express themselves calmly and respectfully regardless of topic.
> And, I agree - @jblended is a rock star!!!
> Your friends who are hard on you are jerks - plain and simple. You get to have your experience and feelings separate from anyone else’s. And I want to smack them for telling you it should have been you to die instead of someone else.
> There are sooo many super comfy high heels you can dance in. I have even taken high heel technique dance classes. And long legs look great in heels. I’m tallish at 5’8” and have no problems being 6’ or 6’1” running around in my heels!
> @dcooney4 - I thought I quoted but didn’t. Congrats on the upcoming wedding!!! When is it happening?


Thank you! This summer.  I hope by then things will be lifted as she has a large list of people coming .


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So my bestie @pippiethehippie
> got her Dior bag in. I have to show it off because I’m super proud of her  and it’s a killer bag.
> 
> Here is her stunning midnight blue (w/shw) Lady Dior. You’ll see Remy, the cat she lovingly adopted from me, doing her best to steal the show in the pics!!!
> View attachment 4988712
> View attachment 4988713
> View attachment 4988714


These are great shots! Beautiful bag but the cat is my cats twin. So cute!


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I think the colors that have flattered my complexion have changed over the years. I remember when my mom got her colors done a very long time ago. I am drawn to jewel tones and I think they work with my complexion. Now that I've gone completely gray, I may have to rethink the colors I can wear. I tended to stay away from pastels but they might work better now.
> 
> I stay away from beige. I don't like it in bags or clothes for me. I think some people look great in beige. I never have. I don't wear taupe or yellow either, but I do love my yellow bag.
> 
> My favorites have always been blues, with aqua and periwinkles thrown in. I have more blue purses than any other color.
> 
> I have one purse with rose gold hardware and I love the combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988368


This is the perfect bag for rose gold HW - lovely!!!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> I'm loving the organization and storage!
> 
> I love your red bags!
> 
> I love the print!
> 
> Beautiful scarf! congratulations! I'm so excited for your Picotin to get here!
> 
> Funny you mentioned that, as I felt the same way. I decided to have my colours done last year, and it turns out I naturally gravitated to the colours that best suited me!
> 
> I love this combination!
> *Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*
> @More bags I prefer neutrals in my bag wardrobe, with 1 pop of colour, and same for my wardrobe. I use my scarves, and shoes for a pop of colour.


Thank you, Keodi. I am always surprised when I realize that half my bags are red.


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> I'm dropping into this thread after being absent for so long. My how this thread flies. So much to respond to here. Dishes! Lipstick! Skin Analysis! Oh my.
> 
> 
> 
> Your story actually brought tears to my eyes; what a lovely gesture, I own several of his bags and the quality has been wonderful. One reason why there might be a number of them on the market is that because it is a Bespoke service it is hard to envision what a bag is going to look like before it is made. For me, a couple of bags arrived and I thought, hmmm, not what I thought it would look like in X color and X leather. So I think people release those "hmmm" ones into the world.
> 
> @JenJBS , how lovely that you donated the bags to a domestic abuse shelter. I am now picturing someone with your Persian Green metallic bag!
> 
> In terms of skin/seasonal analysis, I had mine done 2 years ago and it was amazing! I went to a 12 Seasons analyst (e.g. Sci/Art or 12Blueprints) which uses a system of hue, chroma, and value. The analyst I went to spent nearly 5 hours with me, which included a makeup session. Although the cost upfront was expensive, it has saved me money over the long run because it has curbed my spending habits.
> 
> Here is my roundup of reds. I love red and all shades berry, pink-red, red-purple, and Bordeaux. I didn't realize I owned 7 red bags until this roundup.
> 
> Top left: Demellier Mini-Venice in Berry Grain
> Top Right: Massaccesi Little Valerie in Red Pirate Cuoio Toscano
> Bottom Left: Massaccesi Juliet Midi n Bordeaux Verona
> Bottom Right: Bottega Veneta Nodini in Amaranto
> 
> View attachment 4988658
> 
> 
> 
> Left: Massaaccesi Soulmate Midi in Wine Velvet Verona (more of a dark plumb/mauve shade)
> Top Right: Balenciaga Day in Rouge Theatre
> Bottom Right: Arayla Hepburn tote in Scarlet
> 
> View attachment 4988660


That MM tote bag is lovely. I miss the days of carrying a lot of things around all day....


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So my bestie @pippiethehippie
> got her Dior bag in. I have to show it off because I’m super proud of her  and it’s a killer bag.
> 
> Here is her stunning midnight blue (w/shw) Lady Dior. You’ll see Remy, the cat she lovingly adopted from me, doing her best to steal the show in the pics!!!
> View attachment 4988712
> View attachment 4988713
> View attachment 4988714


I adore that kitty!!!! And the Dior bag is not too shabby, LOL. Pippie did well.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So my bestie @pippiethehippie
> got her Dior bag in. I have to show it off because I’m super proud of her  and it’s a killer bag.
> 
> Here is her stunning midnight blue (w/shw) Lady Dior. You’ll see Remy, the cat she lovingly adopted from me, doing her best to steal the show in the pics!!!
> View attachment 4988712
> View attachment 4988713
> View attachment 4988714


  
Ohmigoodness - it’s fabulous!


Sparkletastic said:


> ...and my red bags...
> 
> 2020 was a year of contentment and equilibrium. I had zero desire to buy when I couldn’t wear the things I already owned / loved and no need to sell except in one case where the bag’s function didn’t work for me.
> 
> So, I’ll mostly be copying and pasting last year’s posts.
> 
> My 5 year handbag journey has been about upgrading and streamlining my collection to be both more aesthetically pleasing and more practical. No closet museum pieces.
> 
> _2016:_
> 
> Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap /shw
> Prada Fuoco Saffiano Double Zip Tote w/ghw
> Gucci Red Leather Small Soho Shoulder w/ghw
> Angela T Red Croc Embossed Leather Clutch with Wrist Strap w/shw
> 
> View attachment 4988731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have the sofa but, none of the bags survived the last 4 years. and yikes! that bear purse charm is certainly dating the photo.
> 
> _2020:_
> 
> Chanel Red Lamb Jumbo Classic Double Flap w/shw (SOOOOO glad I ditched the caviar for this luxe lambie!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988726
> 
> Trussardi Red Mini Lovy (I adore the red hardware!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988727
> 
> **********
> And has anyone seen this?  It’s a cute bag that doesn’t open except with your fingerprint. I’m thinking of getting it for travel... if travel ever exists again. https://jvolpiani.com/?fbclid=IwAR1dco0roJEG4eT4TR2u23rgfjc8_R-C_FRikdVuvX47bXewOtyvSIToTYw_aem_ARjFGmjdljDOOe329wP_orBGxQC5XuS8jYnCCTLL14zgyiHMCu3sNXiUlrVBtZjKSGETWKpQNo8d716p4KrIBNeb392jXG1xpVfMGFrqEtPIDA#preorder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988746


Your Chanel is the apitomy of classic, and I’m so glad you still have the Trussardi - that clasp is the cutest!
I haven’t seen the Vault bag - it’s cute, but I’d worry that it would refuse to read my thumbprint... like half the time my phone does. I’m sure there’s a second way into it, but I would spend too much time being annoyed by it.


----------



## msd_bags

My reds.  There was just one in and one out mid-year last year.  In - Saint Laurent.  Out - Marc Jacobs 54.




Plus 2 Longchamp Le Pliage nylons.


----------



## keodi

Kimbashop said:


> I'm dropping into this thread after being absent for so long. My how this thread flies. So much to respond to here. Dishes! Lipstick! Skin Analysis! Oh my.
> 
> 
> 
> Your story actually brought tears to my eyes; what a lovely gesture, I own several of his bags and the quality has been wonderful. One reason why there might be a number of them on the market is that because it is a Bespoke service it is hard to envision what a bag is going to look like before it is made. For me, a couple of bags arrived and I thought, hmmm, not what I thought it would look like in X color and X leather. So I think people release those "hmmm" ones into the world.
> 
> @JenJBS , how lovely that you donated the bags to a domestic abuse shelter. I am now picturing someone with your Persian Green metallic bag!
> 
> In terms of skin/seasonal analysis, I had mine done 2 years ago and it was amazing! I went to a 12 Seasons analyst (e.g. Sci/Art or 12Blueprints) which uses a system of hue, chroma, and value. The analyst I went to spent nearly 5 hours with me, which included a makeup session. Although the cost upfront was expensive, it has saved me money over the long run because it has curbed my spending habits.
> 
> Here is my roundup of reds. I love red and all shades berry, pink-red, red-purple, and Bordeaux. I didn't realize I owned 7 red bags until this roundup.
> 
> Top left: Demellier Mini-Venice in Berry Grain
> Top Right: Massaccesi Little Valerie in Red Pirate Cuoio Toscano
> Bottom Left: Massaccesi Juliet Midi n Bordeaux Verona
> Bottom Right: Bottega Veneta Nodini in Amaranto
> 
> View attachment 4988658
> 
> 
> 
> Left: Massaaccesi Soulmate Midi in Wine Velvet Verona (more of a dark plumb/mauve shade)
> Top Right: Balenciaga Day in Rouge Theatre
> Bottom Right: Arayla Hepburn tote in Scarlet
> 
> View attachment 4988660


Great variety of reds! I love the red of your day bag!


msd_bags said:


> My reds.  There was just one in and one out mid-year last year.  In - Saint Laurent.  Out - Marc Jacobs 54.
> 
> View attachment 4988955
> 
> 
> Plus 2 Longchamp Le Pliage nylons.


Lovely red collection! the pandora!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Sparkletastic said:


> There are sooo many super comfy high heels you can dance in. I have even taken high heel technique dance classes. And long legs look great in heels. I’m tallish at 5’8” and have no problems being 6’ or 6’1” running around in my heels!


Tell me where to buy.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Funny enoughI just bought heels a moment ago. They are not much of a heel height but enough to help them be more evening appropriate. I've never bought furry or leopard print before butI thought these Tamara Mellon shoes were so fun.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> My reds.  There was just one in and one out mid-year last year.  In - Saint Laurent.  Out - Marc Jacobs 54.
> 
> View attachment 4988955
> 
> 
> Plus 2 Longchamp Le Pliage nylons.


The Pandora is such an interesting bag!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh! And my only red bag. Chloé paratay, obviously (super dated but I don't care!).


----------



## pippiethehippie

momasaurus said:


> I adore that kitty!!!! And the Dior bag is not too shabby, LOL. Pippie did well.



Thank you!! I am very excited!


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So my bestie @pippiethehippie
> got her Dior bag in. I have to show it off because I’m super proud of her  and it’s a killer bag.
> 
> Here is her stunning midnight blue (w/shw) Lady Dior. You’ll see Remy, the cat she lovingly adopted from me, doing her best to steal the show in the pics!!!
> View attachment 4988712
> View attachment 4988713
> View attachment 4988714



That’s a lovely blue, congrats to her! I love that the cat is hanging out next to it. “Oh, you’re taking photos? Let me drop in and make this shot more beautiful...”



Sparkletastic said:


> ...and my red bags...
> 
> 2020 was a year of contentment and equilibrium. I had zero desire to buy when I couldn’t wear the things I already owned / loved and no need to sell except in one case where the bag’s function didn’t work for me.
> 
> So, I’ll mostly be copying and pasting last year’s posts.
> 
> My 5 year handbag journey has been about upgrading and streamlining my collection to be both more aesthetically pleasing and more practical. No closet museum pieces.
> 
> _2016:_
> 
> Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap /shw
> Prada Fuoco Saffiano Double Zip Tote w/ghw
> Gucci Red Leather Small Soho Shoulder w/ghw
> Angela T Red Croc Embossed Leather Clutch with Wrist Strap w/shw
> 
> View attachment 4988731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have the sofa but, none of the bags survived the last 4 years. and yikes! that bear purse charm is certainly dating the photo.
> 
> _2020:_
> 
> Chanel Red Lamb Jumbo Classic Double Flap w/shw (SOOOOO glad I ditched the caviar for this luxe lambie!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988726
> 
> Trussardi Red Mini Lovy (I adore the red hardware!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988727
> 
> **********
> And has anyone seen this?  It’s a cute bag that doesn’t open except with your fingerprint. I’m thinking of getting it for travel... if travel ever exists again. https://jvolpiani.com/?fbclid=IwAR1dco0roJEG4eT4TR2u23rgfjc8_R-C_FRikdVuvX47bXewOtyvSIToTYw_aem_ARjFGmjdljDOOe329wP_orBGxQC5XuS8jYnCCTLL14zgyiHMCu3sNXiUlrVBtZjKSGETWKpQNo8d716p4KrIBNeb392jXG1xpVfMGFrqEtPIDA#preorder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988746



Gorgeous bags! That lambskin red Chanel is amazing. I used to want a Chanel red, but as I don’t actually wear all that much red, realized that I need to get something less $$$ for what would be my one true red bag. 



msd_bags said:


> My reds.  There was just one in and one out mid-year last year.  In - Saint Laurent.  Out - Marc Jacobs 54.
> 
> View attachment 4988955
> 
> 
> Plus 2 Longchamp Le Pliage nylons.



That Saint Laurent leather looks very luxe! Gorgeous bags all.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigoodness - it’s fabulous!
> 
> Your Chanel is the apitomy of classic, and I’m so glad you still have the Trussardi - that clasp is the cutest!
> I haven’t seen the Vault bag - it’s cute, but I’d worry that it would refuse to read my thumbprint... like half the time my phone does. I’m sure there’s a second way into it, but I would spend too much time being annoyed by it.


Ohmigoodness. I didn’t think of it not accepting my thumbprint. I don’t use that feature on my phone so it didn’t cross my mind.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Tell me where to buy.


Sure!  I have a *zero* discomfort rule for all my clothes and still have pretty heels to wear.

It’s not so much where (store) as what brands and what features to look out for. For me the don’t even bother trying on features are: pointed toe closed in shoes and super hard bottoms (no padding) Almond or round toe is better for closed in shoes. Shoes that I tend to avoid (but there can be exceptions) are ones with super skinny stilleto heels. They put too much pressure on the ball of the foot (and back). The more leather around the foot, the support and more comfy. So a high heeled boot is usually really easy to wear. High heeled strappy nothingness stilettos typically less so.

I’m not a shoe hound so I’ll ask others to jump in with brands. That being said Louboutins are too narrow and the arch too extreme for me. In contrast, Fendi shoes are really comfy. Saint Laurent Tributes are very wearable but have a bit of a clunkier look that I’m not super crazy about but can work for lots of outfits.

Wedge heels are the best and perfect warm weather sandals. Heels with a platform and little bit thicker heel are great for longer walks and dancing.

*Question for the group: If you wear high heels, what is your most comfortable brand / model? *


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4989016
> 
> Funny enoughI just bought heels a moment ago. They are not much of a heel height but enough to help them be more evening appropriate. I've never bought furry or leopard print before butI thought these Tamara Mellon shoes were so fun.


I always love an animal print. I think they’re a great neutral.


----------



## Sparkletastic

pippiethehippie said:


> Thank you!! I am very excited!


She’s here!  


Jereni said:


> That’s a lovely blue, congrats to her! I love that the cat is hanging out next to it. “Oh, you’re taking photos? Let me drop in and make this shot more beautiful...”
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bags! That lambskin red Chanel is amazing. I used to want a Chanel red, but as I don’t actually wear all that much red, realized that I need to get something less $$$ for what would be my one true red bag.
> 
> 
> 
> That Saint Laurent leather looks very luxe! Gorgeous bags all.


Thanks. The red was my HG. I don’t wear her nearly as much as I thought I would but when I do it makes me giggly happy.


----------



## pippiethehippie

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So my bestie @pippiethehippie
> got her Dior bag in. I have to show it off because I’m super proud of her  and it’s a killer bag.
> 
> Here is her stunning midnight blue (w/shw) Lady Dior. You’ll see Remy, the cat she lovingly adopted from me, doing her best to steal the show in the pics!!!
> View attachment 4988712
> View attachment 4988713
> View attachment 4988714


These pics turned out great!!  I love my Lady Dior!  Thanks so much Sparkletastic!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh I was angling for specific brand and model heels that feel like sneakers. I do have a pair of black and Burgundy Betabrand mile marker heels and Grey late to the gate heels that are all pretty dang cushion-y. I just find that after a few hours the balls of my feet are over it and my ankle muscles tired and tense.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I love color in everything! However I have a lot of black and other neutrals in both bags and clothing to wear with colored items. I'm not one of those people who can mix a bunch of prints and have it look coordinated. Once in awhile, I dress in black head to toe but then I get certain songs stuck in my head. I guess I like variety. I do tend to buy similar items in clothing. Sometimes I'll bring something home without realizing I have something very similar. I'm trying to stop this practice.
> 
> I don't generally have a hardware preference. I think certain hardware colors go with certain leather colors better than others, so if I think it is a mismatch, I probably won't get it. I don't mind gold hardware except when it is too bright yellow.


I love your colourful bags whateve. I am not a pattern mixer either, I do admire those who can pull it off.


doni said:


> I find this a difficult question to answer because I do not have a preference for one or the other. I like some colors more than others, and the same goes for neutrals!
> 
> In my wardrobe I have black and white, and warm camel and caramels. For color I have blues (from very dark to very light), chocolate brown, pink, a bit of rust and red. Just a splash of green.
> 
> For bags it is mainly black, burgundy and the brown/caramel family. Blue I find more difficult to work with.
> 
> I can‘t with cool beiges and taupe colors, or with dusty and army greens. I love yellow and mustards but they look terrible on me. I generally don’t like violet or purples. I no longer have any gray and gray is my least favorite color for bags or for leather in general.
> 
> In the past people use to learn early which colors flattered their complexion and which didn’t. I wish we had that wisdom now. I feel it is taken me ages to work that out more unintentionally than anything.


Great colours in your wardrobe doni. Yes, the what season is your hair and complexion to figure out what looks great on you is so helpful.


Jereni said:


> Probably colors for me! I have been known to put together a very colorful outfit or two before, for example...
> 
> View attachment 4987897
> 
> 
> I do often wonder if I’m overdoing it though, so often I try to keep things to one piece of ‘flare’ per outfit.
> 
> Because I have a lot of colorful clothing, I do have a lot of neutral bags, just not a lot of black ones. And it is likely that I will add more colored bags to my collection going forward than neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> For me it is largely all about the combo of bag color and style with the hardware. For example I prefer silver hardware on most beiges, but gold hardware on black bags. I do agree that super yellow gold hardware is not the best. My little Chloe bag’s hardware is way too yellow for my taste.
> 
> I also don’t know that I’ve ever seen a bag look good with rose gold hardware. Not sure what it is, but usually it’s just not right.


All of these items are a beautiful representation of your style Jereni. I like the bold use of colour in this snapshot, especially the scarf, it pulls everything together - very chic!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey Purse Peeps. I’ve been busy with my professional transition so I’m behind.
> That is such an adorable bag!!!
> I love you for saying this. People should be allowed to express themselves calmly and respectfully regardless of topic.
> And, I agree - @jblended is a rock star!!!
> Your friends who are hard on you are jerks - plain and simple. You get to have your experience and feelings separate from anyone else’s. And I want to smack them for telling you it should have been you to die instead of someone else.



How is the transition going? 
Thank you!   
Yep, she is. And I'm with you on thinking those idiots are jerks and wanting to smack them for saying such a thing. 



Sparkletastic said:


> You are seriously giving off a classy meets Jessica Rabbit vibe. Love it!!


Love this description!  




Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So my bestie @pippiethehippie
> got her Dior bag in. I have to show it off because I’m super proud of her  and it’s a killer bag.
> 
> Here is her stunning midnight blue (w/shw) Lady Dior. You’ll see Remy, the cat she lovingly adopted from me, doing her best to steal the show in the pics!!!
> View attachment 4988712
> View attachment 4988713
> View attachment 4988714



It is a stunning bag! And when you're as handsome as Remy, you can't help but steal the show.  The Dior is doing an impressive job of holding it's own against such a handsome cat! A lesser bag would be totally lost.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Looking at my clothes and bags, I'm definitely a mix. Pretty close to 50/50 actually...
> 
> Four days out of five fore work, I'm wearing black pants. The 'other' day is probably grey, but a few other options - especially in summer. I usually wear a colored top with the black or grey pants, but sometimes black top with grey pants, or grey top with black pants. So very slightly tilted to black/neutrals. Dresses are also a mix of black and colors. I have an Eileen Fisher tank dress, that I wear with various colored cardigans. The cardigan is needed with the office A/C set too cold in the summer, and when I leave the office and get in my oven car, the cardigan can come off. My coats/jackets are also a 50/50 mix of colors and black.
> 
> Off work, I love jeans and a black top, with black shoes/boots, and a colorful bag. But I also treat jeans as a neutral, and wear my colored tops with jeans. Again, it's a mix. I generally wear black bags and shoes with jeans and a colored top, but sometimes a colored bag.
> 
> As for bags...
> 
> Black    20   20?  Really?
> Purple    8
> Metallic    4
> Holographic  1
> Oil Slick    1
> Brown    1
> Pink / Magenta     3
> Green    2
> Red       1
> Orange    1
> *Total     42*
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Whateve that some hardware colors go better with some leather colors. But overall I rank them as:
> 1 Rainbow/Oil Slick
> 2 Gunmetal
> 3 Silver
> 4 Gold


Great analysis Jen and great variety in your bag collection. It’s interesting I think of purple as your signature colour even though you have more black bags. You know how to pick fabulous purple bags.  


JenJBS said:


> They were my last two bags donated to victims of domestic violence, not sold, since there wasn't anything wrong with the bags themselves, just the brand is not for me.


Kudos to you on lending a hand to others with your donations. 


momasaurus said:


> Rouge H is such a great neutral!


I love Rouge H, old, current, box and any leather.


Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> My wardrobe is mostly neutral - as you could see in my closet photo  - and the predominate colors are blue, black, cream, white, and gray. I do have a few brighter colored sweaters (pink, orange and red), and a few sleeveless silk blouses in the same colors to wear under cardigans.
> My most worn ‘outfit’ (if you will) is dark blue jeans, and a white/cream blouse - always with a scarf.
> (Gotta love Stylebook)
> View attachment 4987947
> 
> You can see my new gray jeans are getting some love too!
> I love black purses, my most worn is the LV Lockme Bucket, and I have more black bags than any other color. I think my bags are more neutral, than colorful - though I do have a bright pink MZ Wallace Micro Sutton for the summer - with black leading the way, followed by red, navy, and brown. I also consider red a neutral, though the Studio does push the edge because it’s really Red!
> 
> I have one MM, and it’s a beautiful color - I wish it had a lamb skin lining!
> Looking forward to seeing your goodies!


Wonderful output from Stylebook, so pretty. I wore my grey jeans after I saw your snapshot.


baghabitz34 said:


> *Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*
> 
> In the fall/winter my wardrobe is fairly neutral - grey, black, navy, cream, burgundy, brown, the occasional pink. Spring/summer I tend to get more into colorful tops - pinks, florals, reds, brighter blues - but still wear neutral colored pants.
> My handbags are pretty evenly split between black and colors.
> I’m a sneaker/booties/slip-ons shoe girl. And though I have many neutrals, I‘m definitely branching out more in patterns & prints here than in my clothes or bags. *I like wearing an interesting shoe with a neutral outfit.*


 Sounds perfectly balanced and I like your interesting shoe with a neutral outfit comment.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Both. I wear a pop of color with every outfit, whether a bag, a shirt or cardi, a pair of shoes. Now scarves. I used to have to wear black from head to toe for a decade working in a spa, so you will never see me in head to toe black. I also find black tops look harsh on me nowadays, wash me out, so I almost never wear a black top. Greys and navy, tans, muted red, all shades of blue except super bright like turquoise or royal blue. Greens in moderation, some orange. Colors and shades found in nature. I don’t wear yellow, pink (except peachy pink), purple clothes because they do not look good on me, but I do have a yellow bag. No purple and every time I get a pink bag (3 times), I wear it once and sell it. *Color is necessary for me because it makes me happy, feel pretty. *I used to only and exclusively wear white metals, but have expanded my horizons and added yellow gold. With certain colors, it just sets things off better and look richer, warmer. Undertone matters. I only do white or yellow gold, not rose gold or gunmetal, oil slick either. I just don’t like them and feel trendy to me. I have very few black bags or shoes and what I have is very classic. I rarely wear them. More saddle/camel/cognac bags and shoes for neutrals.


I love your colour analysis and incorporation of colour in your wardrobe and outfits because it brings you joy. 


JenJBS said:


> Sounds like a perfect mix!


Thanks Jen! 


whateve said:


> I think the colors that have flattered my complexion have changed over the years. I remember when my mom got her colors done a very long time ago. I am drawn to jewel tones and I think they work with my complexion. Now that I've gone completely gray, I may have to rethink the colors I can wear. I tended to stay away from pastels but they might work better now.
> 
> I stay away from beige. I don't like it in bags or clothes for me. I think some people look great in beige. I never have. I don't wear taupe or yellow either, but I do love my yellow bag.
> 
> My favorites have always been blues, with aqua and periwinkles thrown in. I have more blue purses than any other color.
> 
> I have one purse with rose gold hardware and I love the combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988368


Interesting comment about how your colours have changed over time. This is a pretty bag!


keodi said:


> Funny you mentioned that, as I felt the same way. I decided to have my colours done last year, and it turns out I naturally gravitated to the colours that best suited me!
> 
> *Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe?*
> @More bags I prefer neutrals in my bag wardrobe, with 1 pop of colour, and same for my wardrobe. I use my scarves, and shoes for a pop of colour.


I love that you intuitively knew your best colours. You’ve got great neutrals in your bag collection and your Rouge VIF is unforgettable keodi!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Neutral dark colors in fall and winter and colors in spring in summer for bags and clothes.


Fabulous 


Jereni said:


> Also, @JenJBS inspired me to do my bag list by color so let me see here...
> 
> Black: 3
> White: 1
> Taupe: 4
> Tan: 4... 5?
> Brown: 3
> Gray: 2
> Green: 1
> Orange: 2
> Pink: 2
> Gold: 1
> Red: 1 (BV pouch!)
> Multi: 1
> 
> Not sure where this bag fits. Is it beige? Tan? Pink? Peach? Open to any opinions.
> View attachment 4988513
> 
> 
> 
> The ‘collector’ in me feels like my collection is incomplete without a full rainbow LOL. I am missing blue, yellow, purple, a classic beige...
> 
> I probably will never get yellow again tho. Had it once, and I just feel like it doesn’t go with much. Blue, gray, white. That’s about it at least IMO.


Great variety of colours! 


msd_bags said:


> Hi ladies!! Just popping in to say hi.  I’ve not actually caught up with the thread, but got notification of @jblended ’s post.  And also saw @dcooney4 ‘s remark.
> 
> So true!! I wake up to around 5 pages of posts, it’s just hard to keep up. I think with WFH (with occasional visits to the office), the demarkation of business hours just get lost.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!! On the bag front, I changed in to my Ferragamo Mia tote this week.  This pandemic, I seem to be favoring totes more - anyway they are just a holder of my stuff from the car to my office.  Nowhere else usually.  For grocery runs, I just use my Longchamp leather crossbody (mini Le Pliage is how it’s called, I think?). Anyway, hello ladies!!


Hi msd  it’s great to see you. Also congratulation, your bag pic was featured on Purseblog,https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-february-5th/


cowgirlsboots said:


> I assume we are speaking about "normal times", not the moment where at least I am in grey or black sweatpants and an oversized grey hoody with a black shirt underneath, *a furcoat worn at home like a robe on top against the cold *and handbags are just for fun.
> Under normal conditions my colour is black. Black shirts and jeans, black dresses. Comes summer I´ll throw in my beloved floral or black 70ies maxi dresses. My bags are either neutral- black, brown, red or leopard or crazy like the Trailer Trash bags. The mustard yellow New Lock that at first looked crazy to me has proved to be a neutral, too.
> My 40ies vintage dresses are mainly black and get frequently worn in warmer temperatures, too. The more outlandish- as patterned or colourful- vintage dresses from the 50ies and 60ies are mainly "for occasions" and will be paired with rather neutral bags, gloves and shoes from or representing the matching era.
> I don´t wear white (it makes me look dead)- no single white item in my wardrobe!


I love the image of you chilling at home with a fur coat as your top layer. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> @More bags May I add on to your question? Do others have a hardware preference, or do you care more about the colour of the leather?
> 
> Great question! Hardware is very important to me! In general I want silver. It looks good with my skintone and matches the silver jewellery I´m wearing 24/7. For ages I´ve not felt happy with gold hardware- even the smallest golden fastener on a shoe used to annoy me.
> Then the mustard yellow New Lock came along- with gold hardware!
> And it looks great. The golden chain elements don´t look out of place when I wear the bag, they don´t annoy me, they go so well with the warm colour of the bag.
> So when I found my latest bag, the Delidior, I did not shy away from its golden hardware. It´s big, it´s prominent, it´s nice. To take this further I compared photos of this model with silver and gold hardware and came to the conclusion I like the gold better on this one.
> *Exceptions prove the rule- my first choice of hardware remains silver.*


I like your exceptions prove the rule remark. 


Kimbashop said:


> I'm dropping into this thread after being absent for so long. My how this thread flies. So much to respond to here. Dishes! Lipstick! Skin Analysis! Oh my.
> 
> 
> 
> Your story actually brought tears to my eyes; what a lovely gesture, I own several of his bags and the quality has been wonderful. One reason why there might be a number of them on the market is that because it is a Bespoke service it is hard to envision what a bag is going to look like before it is made. For me, a couple of bags arrived and I thought, hmmm, not what I thought it would look like in X color and X leather. So I think people release those "hmmm" ones into the world.
> 
> @JenJBS , how lovely that you donated the bags to a domestic abuse shelter. I am now picturing someone with your Persian Green metallic bag!
> 
> In terms of skin/seasonal analysis, I had mine done 2 years ago and it was amazing! I went to a 12 Seasons analyst (e.g. Sci/Art or 12Blueprints) which uses a system of hue, chroma, and value. The analyst I went to spent nearly 5 hours with me, which included a makeup session. Although the cost upfront was expensive, it has saved me money over the long run because it has curbed my spending habits.
> 
> Here is my roundup of reds. I love red and all shades berry, pink-red, red-purple, and Bordeaux. I didn't realize I owned 7 red bags until this roundup.
> 
> Top left: Demellier Mini-Venice in Berry Grain
> Top Right: Massaccesi Little Valerie in Red Pirate Cuoio Toscano
> Bottom Left: Massaccesi Juliet Midi n Bordeaux Verona
> Bottom Right: Bottega Veneta Nodini in Amaranto
> 
> View attachment 4988658
> 
> 
> 
> Left: Massaaccesi Soulmate Midi in Wine Velvet Verona (more of a dark plumb/mauve shade)
> Top Right: Balenciaga Day in Rouge Theatre
> Bottom Right: Arayla Hepburn tote in Scarlet
> 
> View attachment 4988660


I am a +1 with @JenJBS I love your BV Nodini and Balenciaga Day. You have gorgeous saturated reds!


----------



## whateve

pippiethehippie said:


> These pics turned out great!!  I love my Lady Dior!  Thanks so much Sparkletastic!


welcome to the forum! Your new Dior is breathtaking! I want one even more than I did before.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> You are seriously giving off a classy meets Jessica Rabbit vibe. Love it!!
> 
> Oooh! Love this! It puts me in the mind of the Prada fairy bags from about a decade ago. I still wish I had one of those bags.
> 
> @More bags - answers to your questions:
> 
> _*My question to everyone, if we already have our favourite bags, favourite outfits, favourite lipstick ... why do we keep shopping?*_
> 
> I _hate_ to shop but I like to acquire the perfect items. (Yep, it’s a struggle) So, I will add to my wardrobe because I have my favorite for now. But something else amazing may pop up. Also, I have done a lot of curating / downsizing over the last decade. That leaves me with spots of opportunity to fill. And, sometimes I just like something new and happy!
> 
> *Question for everyone: do you prefer colours or neutrals or both in your bag wardrobe and in your clothing wardrobe*
> I have done a major switch in the last decade. I used to like colorful, involved clothing. Now I like neutrals with very interesting (even dramatic) cut and structure. This has really come about because I adore interesting and colorful bags. Something had to give. Lol!


Hi Sparkle  
Yes, I agree with you, the opportunity to find something more perfect than our current favourite is a great way to put it. You have a well curated collection of bags.   


Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So my bestie @pippiethehippie
> got her Dior bag in. I have to show it off because I’m super proud of her  and it’s a killer bag.
> 
> Here is her stunning midnight blue (w/shw) Lady Dior. You’ll see Remy, the cat she lovingly adopted from me, doing her best to steal the show in the pics!!!
> View attachment 4988712
> View attachment 4988713
> View attachment 4988714


 @pippiethehippie picked a knockout bag, the leather and the colour. Adorable cat, too.


Sparkletastic said:


> ...and my red bags...
> 
> 2020 was a year of contentment and equilibrium. I had zero desire to buy when I couldn’t wear the things I already owned / loved and no need to sell except in one case where the bag’s function didn’t work for me.
> 
> So, I’ll mostly be copying and pasting last year’s posts.
> 
> My 5 year handbag journey has been about upgrading and streamlining my collection to be both more aesthetically pleasing and more practical. No closet museum pieces.
> 
> _2016:_
> 
> Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap /shw
> Prada Fuoco Saffiano Double Zip Tote w/ghw
> Gucci Red Leather Small Soho Shoulder w/ghw
> Angela T Red Croc Embossed Leather Clutch with Wrist Strap w/shw
> 
> View attachment 4988731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have the sofa but, none of the bags survived the last 4 years. and yikes! that bear purse charm is certainly dating the photo.
> 
> _2020:_
> 
> Chanel Red Lamb Jumbo Classic Double Flap w/shw (SOOOOO glad I ditched the caviar for this luxe lambie!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988726
> 
> Trussardi Red Mini Lovy (I adore the red hardware!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988727
> 
> **********
> And has anyone seen this?  It’s a cute bag that doesn’t open except with your fingerprint. I’m thinking of getting it for travel... if travel ever exists again. https://jvolpiani.com/?fbclid=IwAR1dco0roJEG4eT4TR2u23rgfjc8_R-C_FRikdVuvX47bXewOtyvSIToTYw_aem_ARjFGmjdljDOOe329wP_orBGxQC5XuS8jYnCCTLL14zgyiHMCu3sNXiUlrVBtZjKSGETWKpQNo8d716p4KrIBNeb392jXG1xpVfMGFrqEtPIDA#preorder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988746


Stunning red bag choices Sparkle.  


msd_bags said:


> My reds.  There was just one in and one out mid-year last year.  In - Saint Laurent.  Out - Marc Jacobs 54.
> 
> View attachment 4988955
> 
> 
> Plus 2 Longchamp Le Pliage nylons.


Beautiful reds and burgundy bags msd. I love the rich, saturated colours.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Great analysis Jen and great variety in your bag collection. It’s interesting I think of purple as your signature colour even though you have more black bags. You know how to pick fabulous purple bags.
> 
> Kudos to you on lending a hand to others with your donations.
> 
> Wonderful output from Stylebook, so pretty. I wore my grey jeans after I saw your snapshot.
> 
> Thanks Jen!



Thank you!   

I also think of purple as my signature color. I think black bags are so common it's hard to associate them with any one person. Thanks! I have fun hunting for my Purple Pretties! 

Thank you. I wish I could do more for them. 

I think my favorite thing with grey clothes, is that if they fade, they just look lighter grey; compared to black that looks like faded black (not grey) when it fades. 

You're welcome!


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> I'm dropping into this thread after being absent for so long. My how this thread flies. So much to respond to here. Dishes! Lipstick! Skin Analysis! Oh my.
> 
> 
> 
> Your story actually brought tears to my eyes; what a lovely gesture, I own several of his bags and the quality has been wonderful. One reason why there might be a number of them on the market is that because it is a Bespoke service it is hard to envision what a bag is going to look like before it is made. For me, a couple of bags arrived and I thought, hmmm, not what I thought it would look like in X color and X leather. So I think people release those "hmmm" ones into the world.
> 
> @JenJBS , how lovely that you donated the bags to a domestic abuse shelter. I am now picturing someone with your Persian Green metallic bag!
> 
> In terms of skin/seasonal analysis, I had mine done 2 years ago and it was amazing! I went to a 12 Seasons analyst (e.g. Sci/Art or 12Blueprints) which uses a system of hue, chroma, and value. The analyst I went to spent nearly 5 hours with me, which included a makeup session. Although the cost upfront was expensive, it has saved me money over the long run because it has curbed my spending habits.
> 
> Here is my roundup of reds. I love red and all shades berry, pink-red, red-purple, and Bordeaux. I didn't realize I owned 7 red bags until this roundup.
> 
> Top left: Demellier Mini-Venice in Berry Grain
> Top Right: Massaccesi Little Valerie in Red Pirate Cuoio Toscano
> Bottom Left: Massaccesi Juliet Midi n Bordeaux Verona
> Bottom Right: Bottega Veneta Nodini in Amaranto
> 
> View attachment 4988658
> 
> 
> 
> Left: Massaaccesi Soulmate Midi in Wine Velvet Verona (more of a dark plumb/mauve shade)
> Top Right: Balenciaga Day in Rouge Theatre
> Bottom Right: Arayla Hepburn tote in Scarlet
> 
> View attachment 4988660


They are all lovely! My favorites are the Demellier, Nodini and Day.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> My reds.  There was just one in and one out mid-year last year.  In - Saint Laurent.  Out - Marc Jacobs 54.
> 
> View attachment 4988955
> 
> 
> Plus 2 Longchamp Le Pliage nylons.


Beautiful! I love the Saint Laurent. This isn't a brand I am usually drawn to because of the giant logos, but this one is gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigoodness - it’s fabulous!
> 
> Your Chanel is the apitomy of classic, and I’m so glad you still have the Trussardi - that clasp is the cutest!
> I haven’t seen the Vault bag - it’s cute, but I’d worry that it would refuse to read my thumbprint... like half the time my phone does. I’m sure there’s a second way into it, but I would spend too much time being annoyed by it.


OMG, yes! My phone doesn't recognize my fingerprint nearly half the time. Often I've exhausted my 5 tries and have to use the alternate method.


----------



## CoachMaven

dcooney4 said:


> I wore my little PLG in Oxblood today. Trying to do one of the challenges.


I have this in the Papaya color. These are such terrific little tote bags!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4989016
> 
> Funny enoughI just bought heels a moment ago. They are not much of a heel height but enough to help them be more evening appropriate. I've never bought furry or leopard print before butI thought these Tamara Mellon shoes were so fun.


They are very cool!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4989022
> 
> Oh! And my only red bag. Chloé paratay, obviously (super dated but I don't care!).


I like it! Love the color!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Something I noticed today...it has been a rainy/drizzly day today and I chose to wear my Hermès scarf anyway. It’s from 1954...it has sone light stains that you have to look for to see and is not perfect. It may seem crazy to some, but I think that makes me like it more. I feel more comfortable wearing it than my new one. I know a few raindrops won’t “ruin” it. The tag is already off. It has been worn countless times and is still strong and whole. It is every bit as beautiful as a new one. That makes me smile!


----------



## dcooney4

CoachMaven said:


> I have this in the Papaya color. These are such terrific little tote bags!


They really are.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Something I noticed today...it has been a rainy/drizzly day today and I chose to wear my Hermès scarf anyway. It’s from 1954...it has sone light stains that you have to look for to see and is not perfect. It may seem crazy to some, but I think that makes me like it more. I feel more comfortable wearing it than my new one. I know a few raindrops won’t “ruin” it. The tag is already off. It has been worn countless times and is still strong and whole. It is every bit as beautiful as a new one. That makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989367
> View attachment 4989369


It looks wonderful on you.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> ...and my red bags...
> 
> 2020 was a year of contentment and equilibrium. I had zero desire to buy when I couldn’t wear the things I already owned / loved and no need to sell except in one case where the bag’s function didn’t work for me.
> 
> So, I’ll mostly be copying and pasting last year’s posts.
> 
> My 5 year handbag journey has been about upgrading and streamlining my collection to be both more aesthetically pleasing and more practical. No closet museum pieces.
> 
> _2016:_
> 
> Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap /shw
> Prada Fuoco Saffiano Double Zip Tote w/ghw
> Gucci Red Leather Small Soho Shoulder w/ghw
> Angela T Red Croc Embossed Leather Clutch with Wrist Strap w/shw
> 
> View attachment 4988731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have the sofa but, none of the bags survived the last 4 years. and yikes! that bear purse charm is certainly dating the photo.
> 
> _2020:_
> 
> Chanel Red Lamb Jumbo Classic Double Flap w/shw (SOOOOO glad I ditched the caviar for this luxe lambie!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988726
> 
> Trussardi Red Mini Lovy (I adore the red hardware!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988727
> 
> **********
> And has anyone seen this?  It’s a cute bag that doesn’t open except with your fingerprint. I’m thinking of getting it for travel... if travel ever exists again. https://jvolpiani.com/?fbclid=IwAR1dco0roJEG4eT4TR2u23rgfjc8_R-C_FRikdVuvX47bXewOtyvSIToTYw_aem_ARjFGmjdljDOOe329wP_orBGxQC5XuS8jYnCCTLL14zgyiHMCu3sNXiUlrVBtZjKSGETWKpQNo8d716p4KrIBNeb392jXG1xpVfMGFrqEtPIDA#preorder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988746


I adore both of the reds you have now.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Something I noticed today...it has been a rainy/drizzly day today and I chose to wear my Hermès scarf anyway. It’s from 1954...it has sone light stains that you have to look for to see and is not perfect. It may seem crazy to some, but I think that makes me like it more. I feel more comfortable wearing it than my new one. I know a few raindrops won’t “ruin” it. The tag is already off. It has been worn countless times and is still strong and whole. It is every bit as beautiful as a new one. That makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989367
> View attachment 4989369


+1 
I love my vintage scarves and purses. I’ve bought scarves knowing they had stains, and hoped I could get them out. In most cases I have gotten the stains out, and if not? Eh - it’s okay. I don’t worry about it. It’s why I prefer to purchase pre-loved purses - that first ding doesn’t hurt so much. 
The first day I carried my Drag (and it’s in extraordinary condition), I bumped into the snow blower... I said a bad word (or two), and went on.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My work laptop was just delivered and it doesn’t fit in my new tote. Had it been just 1.5ish cm smaller, it would have been a perfect fit.

My only option is to carry it “upright” which looks goofy or to sell the tote.

AAAAAAGGGHHHHHH!

Those of you who have been on this thread know I am under a black tote curse. I’m open to any and all suggestions for a pretty but functional tote.  Help!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> ...and my red bags...
> 
> 2020 was a year of contentment and equilibrium. I had zero desire to buy when I couldn’t wear the things I already owned / loved and no need to sell except in one case where the bag’s function didn’t work for me.
> 
> So, I’ll mostly be copying and pasting last year’s posts.
> 
> My 5 year handbag journey has been about upgrading and streamlining my collection to be both more aesthetically pleasing and more practical. No closet museum pieces.
> 
> _2016:_
> 
> Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap /shw
> Prada Fuoco Saffiano Double Zip Tote w/ghw
> Gucci Red Leather Small Soho Shoulder w/ghw
> Angela T Red Croc Embossed Leather Clutch with Wrist Strap w/shw
> 
> View attachment 4988731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have the sofa but, none of the bags survived the last 4 years. and yikes! that bear purse charm is certainly dating the photo.
> 
> _2020:_
> 
> Chanel Red Lamb Jumbo Classic Double Flap w/shw (SOOOOO glad I ditched the caviar for this luxe lambie!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988726
> 
> Trussardi Red Mini Lovy (I adore the red hardware!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988727
> 
> **********
> And has anyone seen this?  It’s a cute bag that doesn’t open except with your fingerprint. I’m thinking of getting it for travel... if travel ever exists again. https://jvolpiani.com/?fbclid=IwAR1dco0roJEG4eT4TR2u23rgfjc8_R-C_FRikdVuvX47bXewOtyvSIToTYw_aem_ARjFGmjdljDOOe329wP_orBGxQC5XuS8jYnCCTLL14zgyiHMCu3sNXiUlrVBtZjKSGETWKpQNo8d716p4KrIBNeb392jXG1xpVfMGFrqEtPIDA#preorder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988746



The red croc clutch is great! Gives dressed to kill vibes! I love it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Finished kitchen...backsplash behind stove is done, swapped out knobs, added a few decorative pieces, dish towels. Really happy with the results! Now it really ties into the dining area. 
Since I am done for a while, I promise no more pics of my house in this thread! But it had really given me a positive diversion from all the issues with my mom and grandma. Thank you for your receptiveness and positive feedback. No one else gets to see it in person!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Sorry it's been a tiring week for you.   You still jave a few days left in Red Week.


Thank you!  It looks like it will continue to be this way for the rest of this month, but I am going to try to participate as much as I can. 


Sparkletastic said:


> LOVE!!!!  I keep coming back to needing this exact bag. It may be my next acquisition. I have an open spot for a black bag with ghw.


It's a great bag and transitions perfectly from day time to evening.  I am more of a top handle bag girl versus shoulder chain bag, so this bag works really well for me.


I still need to catch up on the posts in this thread, but wow, I saw lots of stunning bags as I skimmed through -- so many lovely reds, and a fantastic blue Dior, not to mention an absolutely adorable cat.   I will be posting my burgundy bags in a bit.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh I was angling for specific brand and model heels that feel like sneakers. I do have a pair of black and Burgundy Betabrand mile marker heels and Grey late to the gate heels that are all pretty dang cushion-y. I just find that after a few hours the balls of my feet are over it and my ankle muscles tired and tense.



Have you tried Geox heels? I think they are really comfy. And for high heeled boots/ booties Dr. Scholl is a great option.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> My work laptop was just delivered and it doesn’t fit in my new tote. Had it been just 1.5ish cm smaller, it would have been a perfect fit.
> 
> My only option is to carry it “upright” which looks goofy or to sell the tote.
> 
> AAAAAAGGGHHHHHH!
> 
> Those of you who have been on this thread know I am under a black tote curse. I’m open to any and all suggestions for a pretty but functional tote.  Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989424
> View attachment 4989425


Oh no!!!!! That stinks! I sourced a Prada Galleria for a friend and thought it was a perfect work tote when I saw it in the flesh. It’s a tank...looks like it will last forever. Very sleek.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Something I noticed today...it has been a rainy/drizzly day today and I chose to wear my Hermès scarf anyway. It’s from 1954...it has sone light stains that you have to look for to see and is not perfect. It may seem crazy to some, but I think that makes me like it more. I feel more comfortable wearing it than my new one. I know a few raindrops won’t “ruin” it. The tag is already off. It has been worn countless times and is still strong and whole. It is every bit as beautiful as a new one. That makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989367
> View attachment 4989369



Not crazy at all! Your beautiful scarf already had a life, she´s like an experienced lover! Enjoy wearing her!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> My work laptop was just delivered and it doesn’t fit in my new tote. Had it been just 1.5ish cm smaller, it would have been a perfect fit.
> 
> My only option is to carry it “upright” which looks goofy or to sell the tote.
> 
> AAAAAAGGGHHHHHH!
> 
> Those of you who have been on this thread know I am under a black tote curse. I’m open to any and all suggestions for a pretty but functional tote.  Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989424
> View attachment 4989425



I gave my eldest daughter a Dior tote to use as a work bag from the My Dior range (2007)  for Christmas. It´s huge, it´s "only" fabric, lightweight, absolutely not delicate, but looks classy (in my opinion.)


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> The red croc clutch is great! Gives dressed to kill vibes! I love it!


Thank you! I loved that little bag. I’ve often thought of having something similar made. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Finished kitchen...backsplash behind stove is done, swapped out knobs, added a few decorative pieces, dish towels. Really happy with the results! Now it really ties into the dining area.
> Since I am done for a while, I promise no more pics of my house in this thread! But it had really given me a positive diversion from all the issues with my mom and grandma. Thank you for your receptiveness and positive feedback. No one else gets to see it in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989432
> View attachment 4989433
> View attachment 4989436
> View attachment 4989439
> View attachment 4989445
> View attachment 4989449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989456


CONGRATS!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh no!!!!! That stinks! I sourced a Prada Galleria for a friend and thought it was a perfect work tote when I saw it in the flesh. It’s a tank...looks like it will last forever. Very sleek.


I have been googling and I like the LV LockMe MM Tote that is out of stock (of course).

I thought about Prada. That was my first premier bag brand love. But, I have “done” Prada so often for work in the past that I was hoping for something different.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My Prada Matinee bag.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Dooney Pembrook Claire satchel.  This and the Prada are my two burgundy bags.  Perhaps a bit similar in color.....
I also have a red Longchamp Le Pliage tote.


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4989502
> 
> My Prada Matinee bag.


Love the color!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4989511
> 
> Dooney Pembrook Claire satchel.  This and the Prada are my two burgundy bags.  Perhaps a bit similar in color.....
> I also have a red Longchamp Le Pliage tote.


The Dooney has a gorgeous sheen. So pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  It looks like it will continue to be this way for the rest of this month, but I am going to try to participate as much as I can.



Good luck!    Your burgundy bags are gorgeous!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> Love the color!





dcooney4 said:


> The Dooney has a gorgeous sheen. So pretty!


Thank you!  I love the varying shades of burgundy, and they go well with my wardrobe.

Congrats on the upcoming wedding of your daughter in the summer!


@Sparkletastic, oh no, too bad the laptop does not fit your Dior tote!  Have you considered the Dior bar tote?  Possibly the large size might fit the laptop.  I don't think it has compartments though.   

@BowieFan1971, I love your new kitchen tiles and all the pictures of your beautiful home.



JenJBS said:


> Good luck!    Your burgundy bags are gorgeous!


Thank you!  Congrats on the lovely new additions to your bag collection.  
And now I am going to try and catch up on this thread!


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Sure!  I have a *zero* discomfort rule for all my clothes and still have pretty heels to wear.
> 
> It’s not so much where (store) as what brands and what features to look out for. For me the don’t even bother trying on features are: pointed toe closed in shoes and super hard bottoms (no padding) Almond or round toe is better for closed in shoes. Shoes that I tend to avoid (but there can be exceptions) are ones with super skinny stilleto heels. They put too much pressure on the ball of the foot (and back). The more leather around the foot, the support and more comfy. So a high heeled boot is usually really easy to wear. High heeled strappy nothingness stilettos typically less so.
> 
> I’m not a shoe hound so I’ll ask others to jump in with brands. That being said Louboutins are too narrow and the arch too extreme for me. In contrast, Fendi shoes are really comfy. Saint Laurent Tributes are very wearable but have a bit of a clunkier look that I’m not super crazy about but can work for lots of outfits.
> 
> Wedge heels are the best and perfect warm weather sandals. Heels with a platform and little bit thicker heel are great for longer walks and dancing.



This was such good advice about heels, thanks for sharing! You are so right about stilettos and them being uncomfortable but I often get them anyway. I have sort of a ‘thinness’ rule - if the stiletto is too skinny then it won’t be stable and you risk hurting yourself. 

But I also believe firmly with stilettos that the heel needs to be at the very back of the heel. I.e. none of this centered-under-the-heel kitten heel nonsense. Does not lend itself to stability.



More bags said:


> All of these items are a beautiful representation of your style Jereni. I like the bold use of colour in this snapshot, especially the scarf, it pulls everything together - very chic!



Thanks! Yeah that is one of my favorite scarves. It pulls any outfit with jewel tones together. 



JenJBS said:


> I also think of purple as my signature color.



I love that purple is your signature color! If that’s the case then I need you to be my mentor! Which company do you think does the best purple bags?



BowieFan1971 said:


> Finished kitchen...backsplash behind stove is done, swapped out knobs, added a few decorative pieces, dish towels. Really happy with the results! Now it really ties into the dining area.
> Since I am done for a while, I promise no more pics of my house in this thread! But it had really given me a positive diversion from all the issues with my mom and grandma. Thank you for your receptiveness and positive feedback. No one else gets to see it in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989432
> View attachment 4989433
> View attachment 4989436
> View attachment 4989439
> View attachment 4989445
> View attachment 4989449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989456



Your kitchen looks great with the updated backsplash! I admire your industriousness. 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4989502
> 
> My Prada Matinee bag.



What a lovely bag and color. Burgundy is also a color I am missing.


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> Finished kitchen...backsplash behind stove is done, swapped out knobs, added a few decorative pieces, dish towels. Really happy with the results! Now it really ties into the dining area.
> Since I am done for a while, I promise no more pics of my house in this thread! But it had really given me a positive diversion from all the issues with my mom and grandma. Thank you for your receptiveness and positive feedback. No one else gets to see it in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989432
> View attachment 4989433
> View attachment 4989436
> View attachment 4989439
> View attachment 4989445
> View attachment 4989449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989456


Looks wonderful. Very warm and inviting!


----------



## sherrylynn

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! ❤
> 
> Thank you so much... I love bag spills (tho I know that wasn’t a bag spill, but you know what I mean!
> 
> Ah - I’m sorry I got confused!
> I think since yours is just like mine, it will soften. It has a soft slouch to it now, but still structured so that it will stand up. I hope you’ll post a pic of yours out and about this weekend!
> (even if it’s just to the grocery!)






Here's me at Nordstrom today. Not much styling done today, as it was 2 degrees out! Sorry for the extra classy photo in the lounge/ladies! I'm a terrible selfie taker.
 I carried her open, and without the zippered pouch, and was much happier. I think I'll try this again when it warms up a bit.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> My work laptop was just delivered and it doesn’t fit in my new tote. Had it been just 1.5ish cm smaller, it would have been a perfect fit.
> 
> My only option is to carry it “upright” which looks goofy or to sell the tote.
> 
> AAAAAAGGGHHHHHH!
> 
> Those of you who have been on this thread know I am under a black tote curse. I’m open to any and all suggestions for a pretty but functional tote.  Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989424
> View attachment 4989425


Oh snap!!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Finished kitchen...backsplash behind stove is done, swapped out knobs, added a few decorative pieces, dish towels. Really happy with the results! Now it really ties into the dining area.
> Since I am done for a while, I promise no more pics of my house in this thread! But it had really given me a positive diversion from all the issues with my mom and grandma. Thank you for your receptiveness and positive feedback. No one else gets to see it in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989432
> View attachment 4989433
> View attachment 4989436
> View attachment 4989439
> View attachment 4989445
> View attachment 4989449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989456


So nice - congratulations. Getting a big project done is so satisfying! 
(I need a kick to get back on my own project!)


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4989511
> 
> Dooney Pembrook Claire satchel.  This and the Prada are my two burgundy bags.  Perhaps a bit similar in color.....
> I also have a red Longchamp Le Pliage tote.


This is gorgeous! 


sherrylynn said:


> View attachment 4989587
> View attachment 4989587
> 
> Here's me at Nordstrom today. Not much styling done today, as it was 2 degrees out! Sorry for the extra classy photo in the lounge/ladies! I'm a terrible selfie taker.
> I carried her open, and without the zippered pouch, and was much happier. I think I'll try this again when it warms up a bit.


Woot - I’m so glad to hear this! It looks great!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kind of taking it back to the original topic and to address favorites in relation to new acquisitions...

I have found that new bags (anything from the last 12 months) and adding scarves into my wardrobe has actually made me more happy with the clothes, shoes and jewelry I already have. They allow me to “shop my closet.” I have mostly basics in my wardrobe, solid colors with some striped shirts and a few patterned tops and dresses. Honestly, I don’t have a lot of clothes. But my bags and now my scarves let me be excited about the clothes in my closet because they bring the wow, the joy, to my wardrobe. Without them, I probably would look in my closet and think “I have nothing to wear.” Instead, my clothes are the perfect canvas for the right choice of pop. I honestly don’t even really look at clothes anymore...I can create looks I love and make me feel good, excited, with what I have.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Kind of taking it back to the original topic and to address favorites in relation to new acquisitions...
> 
> I have found that new bags (anything from the last 12 months) and adding scarves into my wardrobe has actually made me more happy with the clothes, shoes and jewelry I already have. They allow me to “shoo my closet.” I have mostly basics in my wardrobe, solid colors with some striped shirts and a few patterned tops and dresses. Honestly, I don’t have a lot of clothes. But my bags and now my scarves let me be excited about the clothes in my closet because they bring the wow, the joy, to my wardrobe. Without them, I probably would look in my closet and think “I have nothing to wear.” Instead, my clothes are the perfect canvas for the right choice of pop. I honestly don’t even really look at clothes anymore...I can create looks I love and make me feel good, excited, with what I have.


Wow! That´s perfect! I´m so happy for you! You definetely bought exactly the right bags within the last 12 months and going for really nice scarves was the right decision for you.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> I love the image of you chilling at home with a fur coat as your top layer.


Haha, it´s not as glam as is sounds- my home fur coat is some blonde shorn lucca lamb from the early 60ies- grandma style. It´s boxy, very comfortable, very shabby, nice and warm. My son has taken the look to another level by claiming my black 40ies beaver lamb coat. I must say it fits him nicer than it does fit me... he looks like a blonde Hagrid. These old furs are really doing their job- keeping us warm!


----------



## JenJBS

sherrylynn said:


> Looks wonderful. Very warm and inviting!



+1 @BowieFan1971


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Kind of taking it back to the original topic and to address favorites in relation to new acquisitions...
> 
> I have found that new bags (anything from the last 12 months) and adding scarves into my wardrobe has actually made me more happy with the clothes, shoes and jewelry I already have. They allow me to “shoo my closet.” I have mostly basics in my wardrobe, solid colors with some striped shirts and a few patterned tops and dresses. Honestly, I don’t have a lot of clothes. But my bags and now my scarves let me be excited about the clothes in my closet because they bring the wow, the joy, to my wardrobe. Without them, I probably would look in my closet and think “I have nothing to wear.” Instead, my clothes are the perfect canvas for the right choice of pop. I honestly don’t even really look at clothes anymore...I can create looks I love and make me feel good, excited, with what I have.


I think this is a great place to be in.  You've found the clothes that work for you and have discovered the accessories -- a great bag or the right scarf -- that can really add that finishing touch or pull together or elevate the entire look.    It takes skill to mix and match, and as you mentioned, you don't need a large wardrobe to do it; just the right pieces for you.   Enjoy!

@Jereni and @Cookiefiend, thank you for your kind words regarding the burgundy bags!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Something I noticed today...it has been a rainy/drizzly day today and I chose to wear my Hermès scarf anyway. It’s from 1954...it has sone light stains that you have to look for to see and is not perfect. It may seem crazy to some, but I think that makes me like it more. I feel more comfortable wearing it than my new one. I know a few raindrops won’t “ruin” it. The tag is already off. It has been worn countless times and is still strong and whole. It is every bit as beautiful as a new one. That makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989367
> View attachment 4989369


That scarf is perfect with that outfit! 
That's one of the main reasons I could never give up Contemporary Brands for purses. I love a lot of the styles, but I also love not having to worry about ruining my purse on days it rains or snows, or just running to the grocery store.



Purses & Perfumes said:


> I love that purple is your signature color! If that’s the case then I need you to be my mentor! Which company do you think does the best purple bags?


@Jereni 
Bottega Veneta is my favorite for purples; especially MonaLisa. Other excellent ones are Ferragamo (hard to find though), Rebecca Minkoff, and Balenciaga. Behno's new Orchid is a lovely purple that leans pink - especially in direct sunlight it looks pink, in shade it's a really pretty purple.



BowieFan1971 said:


> I have found that new bags (anything from the last 12 months) and adding scarves into my wardrobe has actually made me more happy with the clothes, shoes and jewelry I already have. They allow me to “shoo my closet.” I have mostly basics in my wardrobe, solid colors with some striped shirts and a few patterned tops and dresses. Honestly, I don’t have a lot of clothes. But my bags and now my scarves let me be excited about the clothes in my closet because they bring the wow, the joy, to my wardrobe. Without them, I probably would look in my closet and think “I have nothing to wear.” Instead, my clothes are the perfect canvas for the right choice of pop. I honestly don’t even really look at clothes anymore...I can create looks I love and make me feel good, excited, with what I have.


Love this!  So well said! The accessories make all the difference in an outfit! Like you, I have a basic wardrobe, that I count on my purses, an occasional scarf, and jewelry to elevate.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@JenJBS, thank you for sharing the info about the companies that have the best purple bags, but I think it was @Jereni and not me who wrote that quote above.  Regarding purple bags, I would love to add a very dark purple, eggplant colored bag at some point to my collection.  I still haven't found the right one though.  I absolutely love the shade of your Behno Orchid bag -- so pretty for spring and summer!


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @JenJBS, thank you for sharing the info about the companies that have the best purple bags, but I think it was @Jereni and not me who wrote that quote above.  Regarding purple bags, I would love to add a very dark purple, eggplant colored bag at some point to my collection.  I still haven't found the right one though.  I absolutely love the shade of your Behno Orchid bag -- so pretty for spring and summer!



Oops...   So sorry...

Yeah, the Behno Orchid is lovely!

I will keep my eyes out for a very dark eggplant purple bag for you. Size and style preferences?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Oops...   So sorry...
> 
> Yeah, the Behno Orchid is lovely!
> 
> I will keep my eyes out for a very dark eggplant purple bag for you. Size and style preferences?


No problem.    As for a dark eggplant bag, I tend to like medium sized bags and generally favor a top handle but for the right color, I would be fine with just a shoulder or crossbody strap.  Thank you for the kind offer to keep an eye out -- surprisingly, there are not too many dark purple bags out there!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> No problem.    As for a dark eggplant bag, I tend to like medium sized bags and generally favor a top handle but for the right color, I would be fine with just a shoulder or crossbody strap.  Thank you for the kind offer to keep an eye out -- surprisingly, there are not too many dark purple bags out there!


No, there isn’t. I always thought an eggplant or plum colored bag was a neutral, since it would compliment so many colors.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> No, there isn’t. I always thought an eggplant or plum colored bag was a neutral, since it would compliment so many colors.


Yes, I agree!  And dark purple in lambskin or a smooth leather is gorgeous.  I particularly like the shade that is so dark that it looks almost black at night time, but the daylight brings out the rich, glowing color.  I think it's a great alternative to a black bag.  I also love a dark chocolate brown.  It's another great neutral as well, and again, not always easy to find.   What are some other colors that people consider to be neutral when it comes to bags?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, I agree!  And dark purple in lambskin or a smooth leather is gorgeous.  I particularly like the shade that is so dark that it looks almost black at night time, but the daylight brings out the rich, glowing color.  I think it's a great alternative to a black bag.  I also love a dark chocolate brown.  It's another great neutral as well, and again, not always easy to find.   What are some other colors that people consider to be neutral when it comes to bags?


Deep navy/midnight blue. Looks black until held against a black bag outside in natural light and then you see the rich blue glow.


----------



## JenJBS

My first 'designer' bag was a purple nylon Burberry tote. There's a reason I haven't posted pics on TPF. It's in a sad state after so much use. Especially the first few years. I should have thrown it away long ago, but couldn't make myself do it since it was my first designer bag and Burberry. Now I am, so I can add a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Nikki.

I consider this a good step in shopping my own closet, since it will give me another bag in my closet to use, while removing one that is too beat up to use.

While purple will remain my signature color, I am enjoying adding some other colors to my collection as well. And seeing all the fabulous red bags this week helped convince me I need a second one.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, I agree!  And dark purple in lambskin or a smooth leather is gorgeous.  I particularly like the shade that is so dark that it looks almost black at night time, but the daylight brings out the rich, glowing color.  I think it's a great alternative to a black bag.  I also love a dark chocolate brown.  It's another great neutral as well, and again, not always easy to find.   What are some other colors that people consider to be neutral when it comes to bags?


To me, a red bag is a neutral, especially since you can find one with undertones that work with your wardrobe. Goes with almost anything. And orange for the colors I wear.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Deep navy/midnight blue. Looks black until held against a black bag outside in natural light and then you see the rich blue glow.


I love midnight blue bags!


BowieFan1971 said:


> To me, a red bag is a neutral, especially since you can find one with undertones that work with your wardrobe. Goes with almost anything. And orange for the colors I wear.


I've heard others say that true red is a neutral, but for me, I still haven't quite found the shade of red that I would consider neutral yet.  But I always admire red bags when I see other people wearing them, and would like to get one at some point.  Maybe something smaller in size like a wallet on chain or mini bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  I love the varying shades of burgundy, and they go well with my wardrobe.
> 
> Congrats on the upcoming wedding of your daughter in the summer!
> 
> 
> @Sparkletastic, oh no, too bad the laptop does not fit your Dior tote!  Have you considered the Dior bar tote?  Possibly the large size might fit the laptop.  I don't think it has compartments though.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, I love your new kitchen tiles and all the pictures of your beautiful home.
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Congrats on the lovely new additions to your bag collection.
> And now I am going to try and catch up on this thread!


The Bar tote is a beautiful bag. So many pretty Dior bags hve been discontinued. 

BUT! Happy happy joy joy! and a face palm. LOL! 

I remembered that I already have a bag that will work for my laptop. My trusty Max Mara Whitney. This girl is built like a tank. I wore her endlessly from the time I bought her in Italy in ‘16 til Covid hit. Yet she looks brand spanking new. Somehow my Covid brain (and no work travel) made me forget her. Honestly I was so frustrated sometime around Sept with my inability to go anywhere that I shoved her out of sight. <_eek!__>_

So, shopping my closet solves the immediate issue of needing a tote a few days a month! Now I can take the (many ?) months before I’m traveling again to find another tote that is a bit more sparkly yet work worthy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Covid induced fashion dementia is real. 

Now to sell the beautiful Dior tote.  Ugh! I messed up my 100% satisfaction goal already. Dang it!!! My 3 year streak ruined. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Kind of taking it back to the original topic and to address favorites in relation to new acquisitions...
> 
> I have found that new bags (anything from the last 12 months) and adding scarves into my wardrobe has actually made me more happy with the clothes, shoes and jewelry I already have. They allow me to “shop my closet.” I have mostly basics in my wardrobe, solid colors with some striped shirts and a few patterned tops and dresses. Honestly, I don’t have a lot of clothes. But my bags and now my scarves let me be excited about the clothes in my closet because they bring the wow, the joy, to my wardrobe. Without them, I probably would look in my closet and think “I have nothing to wear.” Instead, my clothes are the perfect canvas for the right choice of pop. I honestly don’t even really look at clothes anymore...I can create looks I love and make me feel good, excited, with what I have.


What a wonderful insight! I love that you’ve found you both in your current wardrobe and your acquisitions! I look forward to seeing your lovelies during the color weeks.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*Happy Valentine's Day *to those who observe it! What a great showing of red bags we had leading up to the holiday!!! 

I’ll start off orange and yellow week. I *love* citrusy colored bags but I struggle to wear them as I have a lot of black, grey and white in my wardrobe. I feel like I look Halloween-y or like a human bumble bee with them. 

*2016: *I only had the one orange bag: 
• Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange. This was such a fun bag!
	

		
			
		

		
	



*2021: *The tote is long gone and along the way I purchased my Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb w/ghw. (and Versace cat eye sunnies) 
	

		
			
		

		
	


_Side note. I got rid of the dress I was wearing in this photo and absolutely regret it._


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> Fabulous
> 
> Great variety of colours!
> 
> Hi msd  it’s great to see you. Also congratulation, your bag pic was featured on Purseblog,https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-february-5th/
> 
> I love the image of you chilling at home with a fur coat as your top layer.
> 
> I like your exceptions prove the rule remark.
> 
> I am a +1 with @JenJBS I love your BV Nodini and Balenciaga Day. You have gorgeous saturated reds!


Thanks for the heads up on the pink bag @More bags !! Yay!!!


whateve said:


> Beautiful! I love the Saint Laurent. This isn't a brand I am usually drawn to because of the giant logos, but this one is gorgeous!


It’s just sad that I can’t use her often now.  The leather is a bit delicate, and with all the alcohol application now on my hands, I’m more scared that some might splash onto her.


JenJBS said:


> My first 'designer' bag was a purple nylon Burberry tote. There's a reason I haven't posted pics on TPF. It's in a sad state after so much use. Especially the first few years. I should have thrown it away long ago, but couldn't make myself do it since it was my first designer bag and Burberry. Now I am, so I can add a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Nikki.
> 
> I consider this a good step in shopping my own closet, since it will give me another bag in my closet to use, while removing one that is too beat up to use.
> 
> While purple will remain my signature color, I am enjoying adding some other colors to my collection as well. And seeing all the fabulous red bags this week helped convince me I need a second one.
> 
> View attachment 4989855
> View attachment 4989856


This era of RM bags is just wow!!! I had the mini Nikki and the regular Nikkis before!


Sparkletastic said:


> The Bar tote is a beautiful bag. So many pretty Dior bags hve been discontinued.
> 
> BUT! Happy happy joy joy! and a face palm. LOL!
> 
> I remembered that I already have a bag that will work for my laptop. My trusty Max Mara Whitney. This girl is built like a tank. I wore her endlessly from the time I bought her in Italy in ‘16 til Covid hit. Yet she looks brand spanking new. Somehow my Covid brain (and no work travel) made me forget her. Honestly I was so frustrated sometime around Sept with my inability to go anywhere that I shoved her out of sight. <_eek!__>_
> 
> So, shopping my closet solves the immediate issue of needing a tote a few days a month! Now I can take the (many ?) months before I’m traveling again to find another tote that is a bit more sparkly yet work worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid induced fashion dementia is real.
> 
> Now to sell the beautiful Dior tote.  Ugh! I messed up my 100% satisfaction goal already. Dang it!!! My 3 year streak ruined.
> What a wonderful insight! I love that you’ve found you both in your current wardrobe and your acquisitions! I look forward to seeing your lovelies during the color weeks.


I think I have told you before that I love this Whitney bag.  I had seen it in person, and the leather is wow!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> I think I have told you before that I love this Whitney bag.  I had seen it in person, and the leather is wow!!!


Thank you!  This is a bag that doesn’t photograph all that well. The beautiful quality of the leather and subtle nuance of design doesn’t come through like it does in person.


----------



## JenJBS

@Sparkletastic 

Glad you were able to solve your problem of a tote to carry your laptop. Have fun searching for a sparkly, work worthy bag! Love your orange D&B! (Even though you no longer have it.)


----------



## JenJBS

msd_bags said:


> It’s just sad that I can’t use her often now.  The leather is a bit delicate, and with all the alcohol application now on my hands, I’m more scared that some might splash onto her.
> 
> This era of RM bags is just wow!!! I had the mini Nikki and the regular Nikkis before!



You're smart to be careful. Sad posts about bahs ruined by hand sanitizer.

Thanks! I'm excited to get it with the Signature hardware and lining!  I only recently discovered RM and have fallen hard! With this purchase, I own more RM's than any other brand - admittedly a major part of that is the great prices.


----------



## jblended

Sorry for the length of this post. I got behind and, well... 

I loved everyone's showcase for red week! The diversity of eye-candy in here is awesome! 



Sparkletastic said:


> I love you for saying this. People should be allowed to express themselves calmly and respectfully regardless of topic.
> And, I agree - @jblended is a rock star!!!





Sparkletastic said:


> Your friends who are hard on you are jerks - plain and simple. You get to have your experience and feelings separate from anyone else’s. And I want to smack them for telling you it should have been you to die instead of someone else.





JenJBS said:


> Yep, she is. And I'm with you on thinking those idiots are jerks and wanting to smack them for saying such a thing.



I assure you, I am totally undeserving of such high praise! You guys are the loveliest and sweetest!  I just count myself lucky to be able to poke my head in every now and again!
Also, I've kept my distance from those friends since that incident. I have enough stress without them making me feel rubbish. I play on here instead, where everyone uplifts each other (I only hope I can do the same for all of you in return)! 



Sparkletastic said:


> Here is her stunning midnight blue (w/shw) Lady Dior. You’ll see Remy, the cat she lovingly adopted from me, doing her best to steal the show in the pics!!!


Stunning, stunning, stunning!! Did I mention it's stunning?! 



Jereni said:


> That’s a lovely blue, congrats to her! I love that the cat is hanging out next to it. *“Oh, you’re taking photos? Let me drop in and make this shot more beautiful...”*


Said every cat ever!!! 
But seriously, that is one gorgeous cat! 



pippiethehippie said:


> These pics turned out great!! I love my Lady Dior! Thanks so much Sparkletastic!


Welcome! What a brilliant entrance you've made! Great choice of Lady Dior! 



More bags said:


> Hi msd  it’s great to see you. Also congratulation, your bag pic was featured on Purseblog,https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-february-5th/


Ooh! Why was I totally unaware of the roundups? How does this work? Do members nominate each other's pictures to be included? 
Congrats @msd_bags!



BowieFan1971 said:


> I chose to wear my Hermès scarf anyway.


You have taken to scarf-life so well! You look fantastic! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Not crazy at all! Your beautiful scarf already had a life, she´s like an experienced lover! Enjoy wearing her!


Am I the only one who laughed at this? 



BowieFan1971 said:


> Finished kitchen...backsplash behind stove is done, swapped out knobs, added a few decorative pieces, dish towels. Really happy with the results! Now it really ties into the dining area.


Congratulations! I really love the unit filled with photos! Everything you've shown has been so warm and cosy! Can't wait for you to fill your home and that photo wall with lots more happy memories in the years to come! 



sherrylynn said:


> I carried her open, and without the zippered pouch, and was much happier. I think I'll try this again when it warms up a bit.


My favourite type of picture! Love the casual styling of the bag and happy you've found a way to wear it that is more comfortable! 



BowieFan1971 said:


> I can create looks I love and make me feel good, excited, with what I have.


So happy for you! This is a great place to be in! 



JenJBS said:


> I can add a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Nikki.


Gorgeous addition! 



Sparkletastic said:


> My trusty Max Mara Whitney. This girl is built like a tank.


My first time seeing this bag! I adore the unique pleating and the understated vibe!



Sparkletastic said:


> *2021: *The tote is long gone and along the way I purchased my Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb w/ghw


And one of my favourite yellow bags on all of TPF! I first saw it when you posted it in the 2020 thread. It's just so good! 



SouthernPurseGal said:


> We made an offer last night on another house that went on the market yesterday at 5pm


Good luck!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm having a shopping nightmare as most of you know but for a house not fashion. Although I guess a house is also a style statement so kind of fashion adjacent? 

I've been searching for a backyard oasis to be refreshing in the Atlanta heat. We made an offer last night on another house that went on the market yesterday at 5pm, at $5k over asking/21 day close. I'm crossing my fingers that this is my future backyard hangout from March 6th onwards



I'm totally already fantasizing about warm evenings having cocktails at the wet bar poolside with my husband after the kids are asleep and cuddling up on a large and cushy wicker patio sectional sofa with my husband and giggling watching Stephen Colbert monologues.



There is even a doggy door on the side of the house that leads to a small outdoor enclosure off a finished room in the basement, perfect for just going potty in the middle of the night or when adults are not around. myhusband thinks we will confine the dogs to the basement alone and they will not be allowed all over. Let's see how long that lasts.



These girls want to hug these dogs constantly! They will wear down their dad.
Oh and another thing I love about this house is that there is forest leading to a lake just behind the house! 


SoI could take the dogs on a forest walk to the lake and back! Plus sidewalks in the neighborhood. Sidewalks are so important!! And despite being a tightly packed subdivision whichI typically don't love, but there are thick mature trees between to give privacy between this house and it's neighbors. So I can deal. This market is not suitable to get everything you want.


----------



## jblended

Not sure if anyone recalls but I posted up-thread about adding a really quirky bag to my collection. Well, it has arrived far, far ahead of schedule! 
I realise this one is super weird and may not be to anyone else's taste but, it makes me laugh every time I look at it!
Pre-loved with no branding on it (and no additional info from the owner), so if anyone knows what brand this is, please educate me! 
It's got a tag that says '100% Italian leather, made in Italy' inside. The leather is so soft, and the hardware looks and feels like it's great quality as well.
It's actually a clutch that I converted using my own leather strap. The clutch had an external loop on one side for the original wristlet strap, so I connected one end of my crossbody strap to it. Then I placed a fabric pouch with a grommett inside the clutch, and attached the other end of the strap to the grommet by feeding it under the zipper (if that makes sense).

Here he is! I'm calling him Mr. Grumpy.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> I loved everyone's showcase for red week! The diversity of eye-candy in here is awesome!
> 
> 
> I assure you, I am totally undeserving of such high praise! You guys are the loveliest and sweetest!  I just count myself lucky to be able to poke my head in every now and again!
> Also, I've kept my distance from those friends since that incident. I have enough stress without them making me feel rubbish. I play on here instead, where everyone uplifts each other (I only hope I can do the same for all of you in return)!
> 
> Ooh! Why was I totally unaware of the roundups? How does this work? Do members nominate each other's pictures to be included?
> Congrats @msd_bags!
> 
> Gorgeous addition!


Agreed! The diversity is awesome!

You deserve the praise!  
Good for you! 

No nominations. The PurseBlog writers choose the color/theme and pictures they want to feature for the week. I look forward to it every week.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

jblended said:


> Not sure if anyone recalls but I posted up-thread about adding a really quirky bag to my collection. Well, it has arrived far, far ahead of schedule!
> I realise this one is super weird and may not be to anyone else's taste but, it makes me laugh every time I look at it!
> Pre-loved with no branding on it (and no additional info from the owner), so if anyone knows what brand this is, please educate me!
> It's got a tag that says '100% Italian leather, made in Italy' inside. The leather is so soft, and the hardware looks and feels like it's great quality as well.
> It's actually a clutch that I converted using my own leather strap. The clutch had an external loop on one side for the original wristlet strap, so I connected one end of my crossbody strap to it. Then I placed a fabric pouch with a grommett inside the clutch, and attached the other end of the strap to the grommet by feeding it under the zipper (if that makes sense).
> 
> Here he is! I'm calling him Mr. Grumpy.
> View attachment 4990139


Oh my God I love this bag!!!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Not sure if anyone recalls but I posted up-thread about adding a really quirky bag to my collection. Well, it has arrived far, far ahead of schedule!
> I realise this one is super weird and may not be to anyone else's taste but, it makes me laugh every time I look at it!
> Pre-loved with no branding on it (and no additional info from the owner), so if anyone knows what brand this is, please educate me!
> It's got a tag that says '100% Italian leather, made in Italy' inside. The leather is so soft, and the hardware looks and feels like it's great quality as well.
> It's actually a clutch that I converted using my own leather strap. The clutch had an external loop on one side for the original wristlet strap, so I connected one end of my crossbody strap to it. Then I placed a fabric pouch with a grommett inside the clutch, and attached the other end of the strap to the grommet by feeding it under the zipper (if that makes sense).
> 
> Here he is! I'm calling him Mr. Grumpy.
> View attachment 4990139



Hi, Mr. Grumpy! Such a fun, unique bag! If he makes you laugh, that's all that matters! I love the irony of a bag appropriately named Mr. Grumpy making you laugh.

Did a Google image search, but no match. Maybe some independent designer, that is no longer in business?


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, I agree!  And dark purple in lambskin or a smooth leather is gorgeous.  I particularly like the shade that is so dark that it looks almost black at night time, but the daylight brings out the rich, glowing color.  I think it's a great alternative to a black bag.  I also love a dark chocolate brown.  It's another great neutral as well, and again, not always easy to find.   What are some other colors that people consider to be neutral when it comes to bags?



I consider metal colors (gold/silver/etc - *not* other colors with a metallic finish) to be neutral for shoes and bags.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I've heard others say that true red is a neutral,



I agree with this, but a perfectly balanced true red that leans neither orange/warm or blue/cool is extremely hard to find imo.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> No nominations. The PurseBlog writers choose the color/theme and pictures they want to feature for the week. I look forward to it every week.


Ah, I see. Thanks for explaining! 



SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh my God I love this bag!!!


Thank you



JenJBS said:


> I love the irony of a bag appropriately named Mr. Grumpy making you laugh.


I know, right? 
I remembered Mr. Men and Little Miss books from my childhood as soon as I saw it, hence the name.



JenJBS said:


> Did a Google image search, but no match. Maybe some independent designer, that is no longer in business?


Thank you for trying. I'd love it if it were some independent designer!
I Googled for ages when I first ordered and the only bags I found that were even a little similar were some Furla bags, but nothing quite like this one.


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4989016
> 
> Funny enoughI just bought heels a moment ago. They are not much of a heel height but enough to help them be more evening appropriate. I've never bought furry or leopard print before butI thought these Tamara Mellon shoes were so fun.


They look great! I'd buy them in a heartbeat.


----------



## momasaurus

pippiethehippie said:


> Thank you!! I am very excited!


Well, look who's here? Welcome to our wide-ranging, friendly, informative, cathartic, and fabulous conversation!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Something I noticed today...it has been a rainy/drizzly day today and I chose to wear my Hermès scarf anyway. It’s from 1954...it has sone light stains that you have to look for to see and is not perfect. It may seem crazy to some, but I think that makes me like it more. I feel more comfortable wearing it than my new one. I know a few raindrops won’t “ruin” it. The tag is already off. It has been worn countless times and is still strong and whole. It is every bit as beautiful as a new one. That makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989367
> View attachment 4989369


An absolute classic. (Hey, QE2 wears them in the rain!) I love it when the tag has already been removed (more ways to knot it without worrying about hiding the tag).


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> My work laptop was just delivered and it doesn’t fit in my new tote. Had it been just 1.5ish cm smaller, it would have been a perfect fit.
> 
> My only option is to carry it “upright” which looks goofy or to sell the tote.
> 
> AAAAAAGGGHHHHHH!
> 
> Those of you who have been on this thread know I am under a black tote curse. I’m open to any and all suggestions for a pretty but functional tote.  Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989424
> View attachment 4989425


DRAT! Or insert one of @Cookiefiend's "bad words."


----------



## momasaurus

sherrylynn said:


> View attachment 4989587
> View attachment 4989587
> 
> Here's me at Nordstrom today. Not much styling done today, as it was 2 degrees out! Sorry for the extra classy photo in the lounge/ladies! I'm a terrible selfie taker.
> I carried her open, and without the zippered pouch, and was much happier. I think I'll try this again when it warms up a bit.


This is the small size, correct? twins with @Cookiefiend ? (Can you tell this is maybe my next bag one of these days no rush?)


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm having a shopping nightmare as most of you know but for a house not fashion. Although I guess a house is also a style statement so kind of fashion adjacent?
> 
> I've been searching for a backyard oasis to be refreshing in the Atlanta heat. We made an offer last night on another house that went on the market yesterday at 5pm, at $5k over asking/21 day close. I'm crossing my fingers that this is my future backyard hangout from March 6th onwards
> View attachment 4990129
> View attachment 4990130
> 
> I'm totally already fantasizing about warm evenings having cocktails at the wet bar poolside with my husband after the kids are asleep and cuddling up on a large and cushy wicker patio sectional sofa with my husband and giggling watching Stephen Colbert monologues.
> 
> View attachment 4990134
> 
> There is even a doggy door on the side of the house that leads to a small outdoor enclosure off a finished room in the basement, perfect for just going potty in the middle of the night or when adults are not around. myhusband thinks we will confine the dogs to the basement alone and they will not be allowed all over. Let's see how long that lasts.
> View attachment 4990135
> View attachment 4990136
> 
> These girls want to hug these dogs constantly! They will wear down their dad.
> Oh and another thing I love about this house is that there is forest leading to a lake just behind the house!
> View attachment 4990140
> 
> SoI could take the dogs on a forest walk to the lake and back! Plus sidewalks in the neighborhood. Sidewalks are so important!! And despite being a tightly packed subdivision whichI typically don't love, but there are thick mature trees between to give privacy between this house and it's neighbors. So I can deal. This market is not suitable to get everything you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990141


Hm. I like cocktails and Colbert too, so just send me your address when you're all settled in.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> The Bar tote is a beautiful bag. So many pretty Dior bags hve been discontinued.
> 
> BUT! Happy happy joy joy! and a face palm. LOL!
> 
> I remembered that I already have a bag that will work for my laptop. My trusty Max Mara Whitney. This girl is built like a tank. I wore her endlessly from the time I bought her in Italy in ‘16 til Covid hit. Yet she looks brand spanking new. Somehow my Covid brain (and no work travel) made me forget her. Honestly I was so frustrated sometime around Sept with my inability to go anywhere that I shoved her out of sight. <_eek!__>_
> 
> So, shopping my closet solves the immediate issue of needing a tote a few days a month! Now I can take the (many ?) months before I’m traveling again to find another tote that is a bit more sparkly yet work worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid induced fashion dementia is real.
> 
> Now to sell the beautiful Dior tote.  Ugh! I messed up my 100% satisfaction goal already. Dang it!!! My 3 year streak ruined.
> What a wonderful insight! I love that you’ve found you both in your current wardrobe and your acquisitions! I look forward to seeing your lovelies during the color weeks.


That tote is gorgeous! She needs to see the light of day for sure!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> The Bar tote is a beautiful bag. So many pretty Dior bags hve been discontinued.
> 
> BUT! Happy happy joy joy! and a face palm. LOL!
> 
> I remembered that I already have a bag that will work for my laptop. My trusty Max Mara Whitney. This girl is built like a tank. I wore her endlessly from the time I bought her in Italy in ‘16 til Covid hit. Yet she looks brand spanking new. Somehow my Covid brain (and no work travel) made me forget her. Honestly I was so frustrated sometime around Sept with my inability to go anywhere that I shoved her out of sight. <_eek!__>_
> 
> So, shopping my closet solves the immediate issue of needing a tote a few days a month! Now I can take the (many ?) months before I’m traveling again to find another tote that is a bit more sparkly yet work worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid induced fashion dementia is real.
> 
> Now to sell the beautiful Dior tote.  Ugh! I messed up my 100% satisfaction goal already. Dang it!!! My 3 year streak ruined.
> What a wonderful insight! I love that you’ve found you both in your current wardrobe and your acquisitions! I look forward to seeing your lovelies during the color weeks.


Would you not wear the Dior tote for anything else?


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> *Happy Valentine's Day *to those who observe it! What a great showing of red bags we had leading up to the holiday!!!
> 
> I’ll start off orange and yellow week. I *love* citrusy colored bags but I struggle to wear them as I have a lot of black, grey and white in my wardrobe. I feel like I look Halloween-y or like a human bumble bee with them.
> 
> *2016: *I only had the one orange bag:
> • Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange. This was such a fun bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990025
> 
> *2021: *The tote is long gone and along the way I purchased my Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb w/ghw. (and Versace cat eye sunnies)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990024
> _Side note. I got rid of the dress I was wearing in this photo and absolutely regret it._


Love that yellow!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm having a shopping nightmare as most of you know but for a house not fashion. Although I guess a house is also a style statement so kind of fashion adjacent?
> 
> I've been searching for a backyard oasis to be refreshing in the Atlanta heat. We made an offer last night on another house that went on the market yesterday at 5pm, at $5k over asking/21 day close. I'm crossing my fingers that this is my future backyard hangout from March 6th onwards
> View attachment 4990129
> View attachment 4990130
> 
> I'm totally already fantasizing about warm evenings having cocktails at the wet bar poolside with my husband after the kids are asleep and cuddling up on a large and cushy wicker patio sectional sofa with my husband and giggling watching Stephen Colbert monologues.
> 
> View attachment 4990134
> 
> There is even a doggy door on the side of the house that leads to a small outdoor enclosure off a finished room in the basement, perfect for just going potty in the middle of the night or when adults are not around. myhusband thinks we will confine the dogs to the basement alone and they will not be allowed all over. Let's see how long that lasts.
> View attachment 4990135
> View attachment 4990136
> 
> These girls want to hug these dogs constantly! They will wear down their dad.
> Oh and another thing I love about this house is that there is forest leading to a lake just behind the house!
> View attachment 4990140
> 
> SoI could take the dogs on a forest walk to the lake and back! Plus sidewalks in the neighborhood. Sidewalks are so important!! And despite being a tightly packed subdivision whichI typically don't love, but there are thick mature trees between to give privacy between this house and it's neighbors. So I can deal. This market is not suitable to get everything you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990141


Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Not sure if anyone recalls but I posted up-thread about adding a really quirky bag to my collection. Well, it has arrived far, far ahead of schedule!
> I realise this one is super weird and may not be to anyone else's taste but, it makes me laugh every time I look at it!
> Pre-loved with no branding on it (and no additional info from the owner), so if anyone knows what brand this is, please educate me!
> It's got a tag that says '100% Italian leather, made in Italy' inside. The leather is so soft, and the hardware looks and feels like it's great quality as well.
> It's actually a clutch that I converted using my own leather strap. The clutch had an external loop on one side for the original wristlet strap, so I connected one end of my crossbody strap to it. Then I placed a fabric pouch with a grommett inside the clutch, and attached the other end of the strap to the grommet by feeding it under the zipper (if that makes sense).
> 
> Here he is! I'm calling him Mr. Grumpy.
> View attachment 4990139


I like it. It is so fun.


----------



## dcooney4

My sunflower and papaya mini Crossbodys from Portland Leather Goods. I don’t recall having had a yellow or orange bag before.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> *Happy Valentine's Day *to those who observe it! What a great showing of red bags we had leading up to the holiday!!!
> 
> I’ll start off orange and yellow week. I *love* citrusy colored bags but I struggle to wear them as I have a lot of black, grey and white in my wardrobe. I feel like I look Halloween-y or like a human bumble bee with them.
> 
> *2016: *I only had the one orange bag:
> • Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange. This was such a fun bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990025
> 
> *2021: *The tote is long gone and along the way I purchased my Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb w/ghw. (and Versace cat eye sunnies)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990024
> _Side note. I got rid of the dress I was wearing in this photo and absolutely regret it._


That Dooney tote is swoon-worthy!!!!! Such a great color!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> I agree with this, but a perfectly balanced true red that leans neither orange/warm or blue/cool is extremely hard to find imo.


I don’t think you have to find a “true red.” Cherry red with its slight burgundy tones goes beautifully with warm and cool colors. A lighter, tomato red looks great with warm colors and livens up grey. Any shade of red goes great with black. Look at your clothes...are they warm or cool? If they are warm (brown, tan, taupe), tomato. If they are cool, black, grey, white), then a crimson or cherry.
Life is too short to not wear a red bag because you are waiting for a “true” red.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> *Happy Valentine's Day *to those who observe it! What a great showing of red bags we had leading up to the holiday!!!
> 
> I’ll start off orange and yellow week. I *love* citrusy colored bags but I struggle to wear them as I have a lot of black, grey and white in my wardrobe. I feel like I look Halloween-y or like a human bumble bee with them.
> 
> *2016: *I only had the one orange bag:
> • Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange. This was such a fun bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990025
> 
> *2021: *The tote is long gone and along the way I purchased my Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb w/ghw. (and Versace cat eye sunnies)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990024
> _Side note. I got rid of the dress I was wearing in this photo and absolutely regret it._


My favorite ray of sunshine!  


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm having a shopping nightmare as most of you know but for a house not fashion. Although I guess a house is also a style statement so kind of fashion adjacent?
> 
> I've been searching for a backyard oasis to be refreshing in the Atlanta heat. We made an offer last night on another house that went on the market yesterday at 5pm, at $5k over asking/21 day close. I'm crossing my fingers that this is my future backyard hangout from March 6th onwards
> View attachment 4990129
> View attachment 4990130
> 
> I'm totally already fantasizing about warm evenings having cocktails at the wet bar poolside with my husband after the kids are asleep and cuddling up on a large and cushy wicker patio sectional sofa with my husband and giggling watching Stephen Colbert monologues.
> 
> View attachment 4990134
> 
> There is even a doggy door on the side of the house that leads to a small outdoor enclosure off a finished room in the basement, perfect for just going potty in the middle of the night or when adults are not around. myhusband thinks we will confine the dogs to the basement alone and they will not be allowed all over. Let's see how long that lasts.
> View attachment 4990135
> View attachment 4990136
> 
> These girls want to hug these dogs constantly! They will wear down their dad.
> Oh and another thing I love about this house is that there is forest leading to a lake just behind the house!
> View attachment 4990140
> 
> SoI could take the dogs on a forest walk to the lake and back! Plus sidewalks in the neighborhood. Sidewalks are so important!! And despite being a tightly packed subdivision whichI typically don't love, but there are thick mature trees between to give privacy between this house and it's neighbors. So I can deal. This market is not suitable to get everything you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990141


Ohmigosh - this is amazing! My fingers and toes are crossed for you, and I hope your DH has recovered! 


jblended said:


> Not sure if anyone recalls but I posted up-thread about adding a really quirky bag to my collection. Well, it has arrived far, far ahead of schedule!
> I realise this one is super weird and may not be to anyone else's taste but, it makes me laugh every time I look at it!
> Pre-loved with no branding on it (and no additional info from the owner), so if anyone knows what brand this is, please educate me!
> It's got a tag that says '100% Italian leather, made in Italy' inside. The leather is so soft, and the hardware looks and feels like it's great quality as well.
> It's actually a clutch that I converted using my own leather strap. The clutch had an external loop on one side for the original wristlet strap, so I connected one end of my crossbody strap to it. Then I placed a fabric pouch with a grommett inside the clutch, and attached the other end of the strap to the grommet by feeding it under the zipper (if that makes sense).
> 
> Here he is! I'm calling him Mr. Grumpy.
> View attachment 4990139


bwaahahaha - the best name ever! 


momasaurus said:


> DRAT! Or insert one of @Cookiefiend's "bad words."


   


momasaurus said:


> This is the small size, correct? twins with @Cookiefiend ? (Can you tell this is maybe my next bag one of these days no rush?)


I think it is! 
I love this purse, you will too.  


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4990222
> View attachment 4990223
> 
> My sunflower and papaya mini Crossbodys from Portland Leather Goods. I don’t recall having had a yellow or orange bag before.


Gorgeous, and that strap is perfect!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My one yellow bag - CoLab tote.
This is one of the bags I carried last month is the challenge - Bags to put in the shed, I think? But - it’s still a keeper. The color is perfect!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> My one yellow bag - CoLab tote.
> This is one of the bags I carried last month is the challenge - Bags to put in the shed, I think? But - it’s still a keeper. The color is perfect!
> View attachment 4990246


Had that one and sold it last year. Wish I hadn’t....


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Wait that yellow tote is great! What brand?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

momasaurus said:


> Hm. I like cocktails and Colbert too, so just send me your address when you're all settled in.


Yes!!! I am happy to invite you!


Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh - this is amazing! My fingers and toes are crossed for you, and I hope your DH has recovered!


Yes he feels totally recovered!! I've got 24hrs to wait until the sellers respond to our offer!


----------



## baghabitz34

My contribution for yellow/orange week - Coach Lora bucket bag in pollen & Gucci wallet in orange.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Yes!!! I am happy to invite you!
> 
> Yes he feels totally recovered!! I've got 24hrs to wait until the sellers respond to our offer!


Fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Wait that yellow tote is great! What brand?


CoLab....it’s a Canadian company. They no longer make leather bags, they went vegan about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## sherrylynn

momasaurus said:


> This is the small size, correct? twins with @Cookiefiend ? (Can you tell this is maybe my next bag one of these days no rush?)


Yes, I believe it is the smaller size. Plenty big enough for daily use. It is a lovely well made bag!


----------



## JenJBS

With the Color Weeks we get to see the colors in everyone's closets. If anyone wants to share, I'm curious about what brands people have in their collections, and how many of each brand. I'd also be interested in hearing what draws you to those brands. If I don't mention anything about the brand, it means I love specific bag(s), rather than the brand as a whole. 

Rebecca Minkoff    5 Love the low (to me) prices, the colors, the rainbow and gunmetal hardware.
Botegga Veneta    4 My favorite leather, and imo they have the best colors. Love the extraordinary quality. I want to own more, but the prices are high - for me.
Aspinal of London  4 Love their attention to detail in the designs, dust bags, packaging, etc. and the quality.
Maison Margiela    3 The smooshy/puffy Glam Slam line is my weakness. Excellent quality.
Behno                  3 Love the unique aesthetic, colors, and brand philosophy. 
Marc Jacobs          3 
Mansur Gavriel      3
Balenciaga            2 Love the leather, high quality, and brand aesthetic.
Ferragamo            2 Love the leather, exceptional quality, and gancini fasteners.
Coach                  2
Ted Baker             2
Givenchy              1
The Row               1 My second favorite leather. Excellent quality. I want to own more, but the prices are high – for me.
Jimmy Choo         1
Fount                   1 Love the exceptional leather, extraordinary quality, price, and brand philosophy. I’d own more if they made more colors. 
Polene                  1 Love the leather and French chic. 
Teddi Joelle           1
Eileen Fisher         1 
Alexander Wang    1
Other                   1
Total                    42


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Had that one and sold it last year. Wish I hadn’t....


Oh wow - which color did you have? I found this 2 years ago I think... the color stopped me in my tracks and I picked it up and popped it in my cart. It’s the best color for a gray day. It makes me smile. ❤️


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4990316
> 
> My contribution for yellow/orange week - Coach Lora bucket bag in pollen & Gucci wallet in orange.


Wow -
The Coach is gorgeous!


----------



## momasaurus

Happy Valentines Day! Here’s my Jungle Love Love twilly on the trusty Portland tote  today:


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Happy Valentines Day! Here’s my Jungle Love Love twilly on the trusty Portland tote  today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990566


That looks great - the navy with the Bordeaux is perfect!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4990316
> 
> My contribution for yellow/orange week - Coach Lora bucket bag in pollen & Gucci wallet in orange.


So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My one yellow bag - CoLab tote.
> This is one of the bags I carried last month is the challenge - Bags to put in the shed, I think? But - it’s still a keeper. The color is perfect!
> View attachment 4990246


So cheerful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Happy Valentines Day! Here’s my Jungle Love Love twilly on the trusty Portland tote  today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990566


That looks wonderful! I am using my cranberry today too. My have to go dress her up with something too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh wow - which color did you have? I found this 2 years ago I think... the color stopped me in my tracks and I picked it up and popped it in my cart. It’s the best color for a gray day. It makes me smile. ❤
> 
> Wow -
> The Coach is gorgeous!


I had the same color...mustard. Didn’t wear it then, but would now.

On bag brands....
Hermès- the leather, the construction, the simplicity
LV- utility, quality, classic styling, lightweight
Gucci- surprising quality, classic but with a sassy wink
Etro- surprising quality, beautiful colors
Burberry- cute, but not luxe
Bally- great leather, quality construction 
Coach- nice styles, mixed quality
Dooney and Bourke- styling is kinda preppy-frumpy and they are heavy, but great leather and quality for the money
Ralph Lauren- classic meets chic styling, nice leather
Rebecca Minkoff- nice colors
Fendi- canvas: lightweight, takes a beating, functional but compact styling
Longchamp Le Pliage- great colors, functional but boring

+ a couple contemporary brands, cute or gifts


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Would you not wear the Dior tote for anything else?


I doubt it. It has divided sections which are good for a work bag and large flat items (laptop, portfolio, files, etc.)  

Outside of work, I tend to like smallish medium sized bags because I don’t carry much. I do need one good “personal wear” tote for the rare occasions when I want to carry a wrap or other goodies but because of the structure, this isn’t a good option for that.


JenJBS said:


> With the Color Weeks we get to see the colors in everyone's closets. If anyone wants to share, I'm curious about what brands people have in their collections, and how many of each brand. I'd also be interested in hearing what draws you to those brands. If I don't mention anything about the brand, it means I love specific bag(s), rather than the brand as a whole.
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff    5 Love the low (to me) prices, the colors, the rainbow and gunmetal hardware.
> Botegga Veneta    4 My favorite leather, and imo they have the best colors. Love the extraordinary quality. I want to own more, but the prices are high - for me.
> Aspinal of London  4 Love their attention to detail in the designs, dust bags, packaging, etc. and the quality.
> Maison Margiela    3 The smooshy/puffy Glam Slam line is my weakness. Excellent quality.
> Behno                  3 Love the unique aesthetic, colors, and brand philosophy.
> Marc Jacobs          3
> Mansur Gavriel      3
> Balenciaga            2 Love the leather, high quality, and brand aesthetic.
> Ferragamo            2 Love the leather, exceptional quality, and gancini fasteners.
> Coach                  2
> Ted Baker             2
> Givenchy              1
> The Row               1 My second favorite leather. Excellent quality. I want to own more, but the prices are high – for me.
> Jimmy Choo         1
> Fount                   1 Love the exceptional leather, extraordinary quality, price, and brand philosophy. I’d own more if they made more colors.
> Polene                  1 Love the leather and French chic.
> Teddi Joelle           1
> Eileen Fisher         1
> Alexander Wang    1
> Other                   1
> Total                    42


You have a great range of brands!  I love the variety.

We used to do a bags by brand showcase in the fall which is a lot of fun. If everyone is still interested we can do it again this year.

*Dior* (7) - I loved _everything_ about this brand through the Raf Simons era - the outstanding quality, flirty femininity and romantic nature of the brand appeals to me. The luscious lambskin leather and special little details (especially on limited edition items) make me squeal!! I hate what MCG has done with the brand  and hope she moves on.
*Chanel* (4) - I used to own twice as many Chanel because I love the iconic style of the classic flap. But, I sold them because my personal fashion style includes more “modern drama” and sometimes the C’s felt a little stodgy.   Still love my remaining babies though! 
*Fendi* (3) - Diversity of styles plus quality plus a modern take on classics. Yay! 
*Gucci* (1) - I love the quality and the opulence of some designs. But, G can get too quirky or a little overdone for my style.
*Jimmy Choo* (1) - Completely underrated which lets me be under the radar when I want to be. Unique styles and great quality but resale is dreadful so I don’t have more. But I’m eyeballing one now.  
*Louis Vuitton* (1) - Can’t say I love this brand but I do love the leather on the bag I have. It’s so thick and chewy!
*Max Mara* (1) - Great leather, sophisticated styling and outstanding construction. 
*Miu Miu* (1) - It’s fun!
*Prada* (2) - My gateway drug to premier bags LOL! I love the sturdy Saffiano and streamlined styles for high usage & business bags. 
*Trussardi* (1) - Fun!
*Saint Laurent* (2) - I can get pretty designs and decent quality at a very reasonable price. Also like the black hardware in recent designs. 
24 total. I’m well under my 30 bag  maximum.  Maybe it’s time to go shopping. LOL!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Orange and yellow bags... Coach canvas tote, Le Pliage in coral and...
SHE IS HERE! Hermès Picotin 18

She arrived dirty enough to be dingy and with more corner wear than on the pics. I honestly was underwhelmed...not as nice as what I saw in the store, which was black and looked and felt luxe. I started to wonder if I made a mistake, should have gotten another color....and DH was distinctly unimpressed. Said “this is the $1400 bag?” So I cleaned and conditioned her, put on the Mediterranee lock I bought (she did not have one, which I knew about, and no dust bag either, which I did not know about). I put all my stuff inside (fit perfectly which had been a concern) a scarf and nestled it in, tied it and voila! The bag that was a disappointment looks exactly the way I hoped! I think I am going to make a drawstring bag out of the scarf, but this does the trick for now! I have a cute silver snaffle bit keychain coming that should be the perfect final touch!


----------



## jane

Happy Valentine's Day! I have been reading this thread this morning and since I have already been actively trying to shop my closet and thin my collection, this seems like a good place for me. I must however admit that though I am in the process of selling a number of bags and accessories, I have also added three purses and two wallets this year (all new-to-me). But -- that is also after having purchased no new bags in 2020 and only one in 2019, so, I think it evens out!

My Collection by the Numbers-- the oldest bag I currently own is from 2006 (LV Monogram Mizi)

Louis Vuitton - *4* (never-sell treasures, including my HG Watercolor Speedy 30 in white)
Bottega Veneta - *3* (never-sell treasures, all from the TM era)
Coach - *11* (half of these are clutch-type purses that are rarely carried, so it really feels more like 6)
Rebecca Minkoff - *3* (all older Morning After bags with the good leather from 10+ years ago)
Marc By Marc Jacobs - *1* (incredible chewy soft leather)
Dooney & Bourke - *1* (a small lizard-embossed Barlow, the only DB I have ever liked, a xmas gift from my husband)
Vince Camuto - *1* (a slouchy snake-embossed tote that is surprisingly great given its low price)
Aimee Kestenberg - *2* (leather backpacks that I use for traveling)

Total: *26*
I would say about half of those are in regular rotation.
and yes, I have all of that in a spreadsheet


----------



## Sparkletastic

Everyone - has your taste or focus changed on what style of bag you buy?

I used to be almost exclusively enamored with flaps. But, relatively recently (before the black hole of 2020) Mr. Sparkle gifted me with a small bucket and a camera bag. I love them!  So now I’m super tempted by more.

For example, I love this pretty pink bucket from Jimmy Choo. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
But, I can’t justify pulling the trigger because I already own this pretty pink bucket from Fendi _(seen with me on our last trip.  Anyone else remember this thing called traveling?) _


I’m also intrigued by this cute minty scalloped version by Polene


*So, has your preferred style(s) changed over time? If so, what caused the change?*


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> That looks great - the navy with the Bordeaux is perfect!



+1


----------



## JenJBS

jane said:


> Happy Valentine's Day! I have been reading this thread this morning and since I have already been actively trying to shop my closet and thin my collection, this seems like a good place for me. I must however admit that though I am in the process of selling a number of bags and accessories, I have also added four new (to me) ones this year. But -- that is also after having purchased no new bags in 2020 and only one in 2019, so, I think it evens out!
> 
> My Collection by the Numbers-- the oldest bag I currently own is from 2006 (LV Monogram Mizi)
> 
> Louis Vuitton - *4* (never-sell treasures, including my HG Watercolor Speedy 30 in white)
> Bottega Veneta - *3* (never-sell treasures, all from the TM era)
> Coach - *11* (half of these are clutch-type purses that are rarely carried, so it really feels more like 6)
> Rebecca Minkoff - *3* (all older Morning After bags with the good leather from 10+ years ago)
> Marc By Marc Jacobs - *1* (incredible chewy soft leather)
> Dooney & Bourke - *1* (a small lizard-embossed Barlow, the only DB I have ever liked, a xmas gift from my husband)
> Vince Camuto - *1* (a slouchy snake-embossed tote that is surprisingly great given its low price)
> Aimee Kestenberg - *2* (leather backpacks that I use for traveling)
> 
> Total: *26*
> I would say about half of those are in regular rotation.
> and yes, I have all of that in a spreadsheet



What do you think of the new Watercolor collection coming out in April? They are the first LV items that have really and truly tempted me. 
Can I ask which BV's those are? 
I look forward to seeing the colors of your MAB's on the color weeks! 
My two Marc by Marc Jacobs bags also have that divine leather! 

What a great collection!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had the same color...mustard. Didn’t wear it then, but would now.
> 
> On bag brands....
> Hermès- the leather, the construction, the simplicity
> LV- utility, quality, classic styling, lightweight
> Gucci- surprising quality, classic but with a sassy wink
> Etro- surprising quality, beautiful colors
> Burberry- cute, but not luxe
> Coach- nice styles, mixed quality
> Dooney and Bourke- styling is kinda preppy-frumpy and they are heavy, but great leather and quality for the money
> Ralph Lauren- classic meets chic styling, nice leather
> Rebecca Minkoff- nice colors
> Fendi- canvas: lightweight, takes a beating, functional but compact styling
> Longchamp Le Pliage- great colors, functional but boring
> 
> + a couple contemporary brands, cute or gifts



The more I hear about Etro the more I think I need to look in to it. Once my current bag purchases are paid off my credit cards... 
Perfect description of Gucci! 
Yeah, RM colors...


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Everyone - has your taste or focus changed on what style of bag you buy?
> 
> I used to be almost exclusively enamored with flaps. But, relatively recently (before the black hole of 2020) Mr. Sparkle gifted me with a small bucket and a camera bag. I love them!  So now I’m super tempted by more.
> 
> For example, I love this pretty pink bucket from Jimmy Choo.
> View attachment 4990713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I can’t justify pulling the trigger because I already own this pretty pink bucket from Fendi _(seen with me on our last trip.  Anyone else remember this thing called traveling?) _
> View attachment 4990709
> 
> I’m also intrigued by this cute minty scalloped version by Polene
> View attachment 4990733
> 
> *So, has your preferred style(s) changed over time? If so, what caused the change?*



I have the Jimmy Choo in the unadorned black and gold colorway. Perfect evening bag, but it's just ever so slightly too small for my phone. Well, I can stuff my phone in on a diagonal, but it looks like it's pushing out the velvet ever so slightly, and I don't want to risk that. But the bag is divine! 
I love bucket bags and camera bags. 

I wouldn't really say my style has changed, but I do now prefer smaller bags than I used to. I got tired of carrying around so much stuff I didn't need to, and smaller bags keep me from doing that, since there isn't enough room to carry extra stuff; and it's easy to find things in a small bag.


----------



## jane

JenJBS said:


> What do you think of the new Watercolor collection coming out in April? They are the first LV items that have really and truly tempted me.
> Can I ask which BV's those are?
> I look forward to seeing the colors of your MAB's on the color weeks!
> My two Marc by Marc Jacobs bags also have that divine leather!
> 
> What a great collection!


Thank you!

I must say I prefer my original RP Aquarelle -- the palette was just purples, pinks, oranges. It boggles my mind that the new collection is men's bags only, what a ridiculous decision. I got my speedy 30 the year it came out from someone in Hawaii; the 30 size was only released there and in Japan, so I was very fortunate. The original retail was something like $1150, which now you can get a mono speedy 25 for? Lol.

The BVs are medium ebano Campana, which I purchased from the boutique in 2007 for a mere $995. To me it is priceless. I also have a metallic Lauren clutch and a fume medium Veneta, which is a pale neutral grey.

The MABs are a fantastic wine red and emerald green, both in a glazed leather, and I also have the original MAC with ringed short tassels in dark gray. I have tried to sell that bag a few times but got no interest, so I guess it was meant to be mine.

My MBMJ is the Fran tote in Electric Stage Blue, which is a gorgeous blue that leans really purple. I absolutely _adore _this bag.

I have a question too, which I will answer as well: Do you have a HG bag that you would break your "rules" for in a heartbeat? I do. The 2008 LV Monogram Mirage Speedy 30 in black. I am STILL kicking myself for not buying it! I was at a special trunk show event at the store when it came out and my SA offered to put me on the list for it, and I said no. WHHHHYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## jane

I do not currently own an orange or yellow bag, but for this week I did just switch into my Damier Speedy 30 because it's probably going to be raining or snowing much of the time. And hey maybe the yellow on my Groom cles counts?


----------



## JenJBS

jane said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I must say I prefer my original RP Aquarelle -- the palette was just purples, pinks, oranges. It boggles my mind that the new collection is men's bags only, what a ridiculous decision. I got my speedy 30 the year it came out from someone in Hawaii; the 30 size was only released there and in Japan, so I was very fortunate. The original retail was something like $1150, which now you can get a mono speedy 25 for? Lol.
> 
> The BVs are medium ebano Campana, which I purchased from the boutique in 2007 for a mere $995. To me it is priceless. I also have a metallic Lauren clutch and a fume medium Veneta, which is a pale neutral grey.
> 
> The MABs are a fantastic lipstick red and emerald green, both in a glazed leather, and I also have the original MAC with ringed short tassels in dark gray. I have tried to sell that bag a few times but got no interest, so I guess it was meant to be mine.
> 
> My MBMJ is the Fran tote in Electric Stage Blue, which is a gorgeous blue that leans really purple. I absolutely _adore _this bag.
> 
> I have a question too, which I will answer as well: Do you have a HG bag that you would break your "rules" for in a heartbeat? I do. The 2008 LV Monogram Mirage Speedy 30 in black. I am STILL kicking myself for not buying it! I was at a special trunk show event at the store when it came out and my SA offered to put me on the list for it, and I said no. WHHHHYYYYYYYYYY



On the LV Tread about the new Watercolor collection everyone is talking about how weird it is that it will only be the Men's collection. Since I have no history with LV, or an LV SA, I probably won't be able to get one of the pieces. I imagine they will be popular, and reserved by SA's for their best clients. My wallet says that is for the best... Stupid wallet. 

Campana is my favorite BV style!
RM does have exquisite greens, and reds. 
I also adore my MBMJ Percy bags. 

Interesting question. I am lucky enough to already own my HG bag (thanks to a dear TPF member), so no.


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> Orange and yellow bags... Coach canvas tote, Le Pliage in coral and...
> SHE IS HERE! Hermès Picotin 18
> 
> She arrived dirty enough to be dingy and with more corner wear than on the pics. I honestly was underwhelmed...not as nice as what I saw in the store, which was black and looked and felt luxe. I started to wonder if I made a mistake, should have gotten another color....and DH was distinctly unimpressed. Said “this is the $1400 bag?” So I cleaned and conditioned her, put on the Mediterranee lock I bought (she did not have one, which I knew about, and no dust bag either, which I did not know about). I put all my stuff inside (fit perfectly which had been a concern) a scarf and nestled it in, tied it and voila! The bag that was a disappointment looks exactly the way I hoped! I think I am going to make a drawstring bag out of the scarf, but this does the trick for now! I have a cute silver snaffle bit keychain coming that should be the perfect final touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990662
> View attachment 4990667
> View attachment 4990670
> View attachment 4990674
> View attachment 4990675


Congratulations on your new baby!  I’m so glad you were able to rehab and style her to your own personal perfection!!! 


jane said:


> Happy Valentine's Day! I have been reading this thread this morning and since I have already been actively trying to shop my closet and thin my collection, this seems like a good place for me. I must however admit that though I am in the process of selling a number of bags and accessories, I have also added three purses and two wallets this year (all new-to-me). But -- that is also after having purchased no new bags in 2020 and only one in 2019, so, I think it evens out!
> 
> My Collection by the Numbers-- the oldest bag I currently own is from 2006 (LV Monogram Mizi)
> 
> Louis Vuitton - *4* (never-sell treasures, including my HG Watercolor Speedy 30 in white)
> Bottega Veneta - *3* (never-sell treasures, all from the TM era)
> Coach - *11* (half of these are clutch-type purses that are rarely carried, so it really feels more like 6)
> Rebecca Minkoff - *3* (all older Morning After bags with the good leather from 10+ years ago)
> Marc By Marc Jacobs - *1* (incredible chewy soft leather)
> Dooney & Bourke - *1* (a small lizard-embossed Barlow, the only DB I have ever liked, a xmas gift from my husband)
> Vince Camuto - *1* (a slouchy snake-embossed tote that is surprisingly great given its low price)
> Aimee Kestenberg - *2* (leather backpacks that I use for traveling)
> 
> Total: *26*
> I would say about half of those are in regular rotation.
> and yes, I have all of that in a spreadsheet


Welcome! And you have great company here with your spreadsheet. We are a handbag tracking / analyzing / curating crew!  


JenJBS said:


> I have the Jimmy Choo in the unadorned black and gold colorway. Perfect evening bag, but it's just ever so slightly too small for my phone. Well, I can stuff my phone in on a diagonal, but it looks like it's pushing out the velvet ever so slightly, and I don't want to risk that. But the bag is divine!
> I love bucket bags and camera bags.
> 
> I wouldn't really say my style has changed, but I do now prefer smaller bags than I used to. I got tired of carrying around so much stuff I didn't need to, and smaller bags keep me from doing that, since there isn't enough room to carry extra stuff; and it's easy to find things in a small bag.
> 
> View attachment 4990744


Yes! You showed your bag in the what am I wearing thread which is what made me start my obsession!!!  I would buy this very color way in a heartbeat if it was leather because I want to use it beyond evening wear.
I just got the iPhone 12mini mainly to have a better fit in my bags. May I ask what size your phone is?


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Orange and yellow bags... Coach canvas tote, Le Pliage in coral and...
> SHE IS HERE! Hermès Picotin 18
> 
> She arrived dirty enough to be dingy and with more corner wear than on the pics. I honestly was underwhelmed...not as nice as what I saw in the store, which was black and looked and felt luxe. I started to wonder if I made a mistake, should have gotten another color....and DH was distinctly unimpressed. Said “this is the $1400 bag?” So I cleaned and conditioned her, put on the Mediterranee lock I bought (she did not have one, which I knew about, and no dust bag either, which I did not know about). I put all my stuff inside (fit perfectly which had been a concern) a scarf and nestled it in, tied it and voila! The bag that was a disappointment looks exactly the way I hoped! I think I am going to make a drawstring bag out of the scarf, but this does the trick for now! I have a cute silver snaffle bit keychain coming that should be the perfect final touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990662
> View attachment 4990667
> View attachment 4990670
> View attachment 4990674
> View attachment 4990675


Congrats!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Orange and yellow bags... Coach canvas tote, Le Pliage in coral and...
> SHE IS HERE! Hermès Picotin 18
> 
> She arrived dirty enough to be dingy and with more corner wear than on the pics. I honestly was underwhelmed...not as nice as what I saw in the store, which was black and looked and felt luxe. I started to wonder if I made a mistake, should have gotten another color....and DH was distinctly unimpressed. Said “this is the $1400 bag?” So I cleaned and conditioned her, put on the Mediterranee lock I bought (she did not have one, which I knew about, and no dust bag either, which I did not know about). I put all my stuff inside (fit perfectly which had been a concern) a scarf and nestled it in, tied it and voila! The bag that was a disappointment looks exactly the way I hoped! I think I am going to make a drawstring bag out of the scarf, but this does the trick for now! I have a cute silver snaffle bit keychain coming that should be the perfect final touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990662
> View attachment 4990667
> View attachment 4990670
> View attachment 4990674
> View attachment 4990675


It’s such a cutie!
Check out @docride’s thread about care for H leathers, you might find something to clean the exterior and perk up the color. But that last picture is everything Pico. ❤️


Sparkletastic said:


> Everyone - has your taste or focus changed on what style of bag you buy?
> 
> I used to be almost exclusively enamored with flaps. But, relatively recently (before the black hole of 2020) Mr. Sparkle gifted me with a small bucket and a camera bag. I love them!  So now I’m super tempted by more.
> 
> For example, I love this pretty pink bucket from Jimmy Choo.
> View attachment 4990713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I can’t justify pulling the trigger because I already own this pretty pink bucket from Fendi _(seen with me on our last trip.  Anyone else remember this thing called traveling?) _
> View attachment 4990709
> 
> I’m also intrigued by this cute minty scalloped version by Polene
> View attachment 4990733
> 
> *So, has your preferred style(s) changed over time? If so, what caused the change?*


So, here’s another of your darling purses I love - this Fendi is adorable!
(I also love this photo because I know exactly where it was taken - I miss this place/island so much!)
I’ll answer this question and others tomorrow after some thought. 


JenJBS said:


> I have the Jimmy Choo in the unadorned black and gold colorway. Perfect evening bag, but it's just ever so slightly too small for my phone. Well, I can stuff my phone in on a diagonal, but it looks like it's pushing out the velvet ever so slightly, and I don't want to risk that. But the bag is divine!
> I love bucket bags and camera bags.
> 
> I wouldn't really say my style has changed, but I do now prefer smaller bags than I used to. I got tired of carrying around so much stuff I didn't need to, and smaller bags keep me from doing that, since there isn't enough room to carry extra stuff; and it's easy to find things in a small bag.
> 
> View attachment 4990744


So cute - but... I gotta be able to get my phone in there!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Congratulations on your new baby!  I’m so glad you were able to rehab and style her to your own personal perfection!!!
> Welcome! And you have great company here with your spreadsheet. We are a handbag tracking / analyzing / curating crew!
> Yes! You showed your bag in the what am I wearing thread which is what made me start my obsession!!!  I would buy this very color way in a heartbeat if it was leather because I want to use it beyond evening wear.
> I just got the iPhone 12mini mainly to have a better fit in my bags. May I ask what size your phone is?



My phone is 6x3x0.5

I also want it in leather, and a couple inched bigger, so I can use it for everyday wear.   They have a few in leather, but the same size. I can deal with it not holding my phone for a church/evening bag, but not a day bag. And I just saw they have it in dark purple velvet, with silver hardware...


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Everyone - has your taste or focus changed on what style of bag you buy?
> 
> I used to be almost exclusively enamored with flaps. But, relatively recently (before the black hole of 2020) Mr. Sparkle gifted me with a small bucket and a camera bag. I love them!  So now I’m super tempted by more.
> 
> For example, I love this pretty pink bucket from Jimmy Choo.
> View attachment 4990713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I can’t justify pulling the trigger because I already own this pretty pink bucket from Fendi _(seen with me on our last trip.  Anyone else remember this thing called traveling?) _
> View attachment 4990709
> 
> I’m also intrigued by this cute minty scalloped version by Polene
> View attachment 4990733
> 
> *So, has your preferred style(s) changed over time? If so, what caused the change?*


Yes. I used to own/carry only one bag and it was always a black, single strap shoulder bag. Nowadays, I prefer satchels for the look and I rarely carry a black bag...brown or a colored one. I have a couple of bags with attached shoulder straps but they are the exception by far.


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> So cute - but... I gotta be able to get my phone in there!



I've been using it as a church bag, and find I like that it doesn't hold my phone; since that means I have to leave my phone at home, and not let myself be distracted by it at church. Same for my AoL Sabine clutch. But for any other occasion... like you, I need to be able to get my phone in my bag.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Orange and yellow bags... Coach canvas tote, Le Pliage in coral and...
> SHE IS HERE! Hermès Picotin 18
> 
> She arrived dirty enough to be dingy and with more corner wear than on the pics. I honestly was underwhelmed...not as nice as what I saw in the store, which was black and looked and felt luxe. I started to wonder if I made a mistake, should have gotten another color....and DH was distinctly unimpressed. Said “this is the $1400 bag?” So I cleaned and conditioned her, put on the Mediterranee lock I bought (she did not have one, which I knew about, and no dust bag either, which I did not know about). I put all my stuff inside (fit perfectly which had been a concern) a scarf and nestled it in, tied it and voila! The bag that was a disappointment looks exactly the way I hoped! I think I am going to make a drawstring bag out of the scarf, but this does the trick for now! I have a cute silver snaffle bit keychain coming that should be the perfect final touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990662
> View attachment 4990667
> View attachment 4990670
> View attachment 4990674
> View attachment 4990675



You did an exceptional job with the Pico! It looks great!   That scarf is perfect with it!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Not sure if anyone recalls but I posted up-thread about adding a really quirky bag to my collection. Well, it has arrived far, far ahead of schedule!
> I realise this one is super weird and may not be to anyone else's taste but, it makes me laugh every time I look at it!
> Pre-loved with no branding on it (and no additional info from the owner), so if anyone knows what brand this is, please educate me!
> It's got a tag that says '100% Italian leather, made in Italy' inside. The leather is so soft, and the hardware looks and feels like it's great quality as well.
> It's actually a clutch that I converted using my own leather strap. The clutch had an external loop on one side for the original wristlet strap, so I connected one end of my crossbody strap to it. Then I placed a fabric pouch with a grommett inside the clutch, and attached the other end of the strap to the grommet by feeding it under the zipper (if that makes sense).
> 
> Here he is! I'm calling him Mr. Grumpy.
> View attachment 4990139


so cute!


----------



## 880

@BowieFan1971, your picotin is gorgeous! Congrats! 
@Sparkletastic, I love the pink Jimmy choo bucket bag. It reminds me of a pink fabric bag I had a long time ago. 
I don’t think I have a grail bag per se,  but a rule that I would break for a bag I love would be cost per wear. 
I don’t have an orange or yellow bag, but this barenia trim is orange in my world of neutrals 
happy V day all!


----------



## whateve

My yellow and orange bags haven't changed for the last few years. They are all Coach. I typically only carry the round orange one on Halloween. It is a vintage bag that I got at a very low price.  The patent orange bag I don't love but it is useful in the rain. I may give it to my daughter eventually. It is her favorite color.


----------



## jane

JenJBS said:


> On the LV Tread about the new Watercolor collection everyone is talking about how weird it is that it will only be the Men's collection. Since I have no history with LV, or an LV SA, I probably won't be able to get one of the pieces. I imagine they will be popular, and reserved by SA's for their best clients. My wallet says that is for the best... Stupid wallet.



Patience, and you may still get a piece. Just wait six months or so, and they will start popping up on Fashionphile and other places like that. That's how I got my adorable LV Vivienne Victorine wallet from last year's xmas collection, which sold out immediately in Sept,  and it was the one that only came out in Japan! Rebag had one in like new condition last week, AND they had a 15% off sale going on, so I pounced.


----------



## JenJBS

jane said:


> Patience, and you may still get a piece. Just wait six months or so, and they will start popping up on Fashionphile and other places like that. That's how I got my adorable LV Vivienne Victorine wallet from last year's xmas collection, which sold out immediately in Sept,  and it was the one that only came out in Japan! Rebag had one in like new condition last week, AND they had a 15% off sale going on, so I pounced.



Great advice! Thank you! This gives me hope.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Great analysis Jen and great variety in your bag collection. It’s interesting I think of purple as your signature colour even though you have more black bags. You know how to pick fabulous purple bags.
> 
> Kudos to you on lending a hand to others with your donations.
> 
> I love Rouge H, old, current, box and any leather.
> 
> Wonderful output from Stylebook, so pretty. I wore my grey jeans after I saw your snapshot.
> 
> Sounds perfectly balanced and I like your interesting shoe with a neutral outfit comment.
> 
> I love your colour analysis and incorporation of colour in your wardrobe and outfits because it brings you joy.
> 
> Thanks Jen!
> 
> Interesting comment about how your colours have changed over time. This is a pretty bag!
> 
> *I love that you intuitively knew your best colours. You’ve got great neutrals in your bag collection and your Rouge VIF is unforgettable keodi!*



Thank you! 


More bags said:


> Fabulous
> 
> Great variety of colours!
> 
> Hi msd  it’s great to see you. Also congratulation, your bag pic was featured on Purseblog,https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-february-5th/
> 
> I love the image of you chilling at home with a fur coat as your top layer.
> 
> I like your exceptions prove the rule remark.
> 
> I am a +1 with @JenJBS I love your BV Nodini and Balenciaga Day. You have gorgeous saturated reds!


I agree the Balenciaga day bag is beautiful!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Something I noticed today...it has been a rainy/drizzly day today and I chose to wear my Hermès scarf anyway. It’s from 1954...it has sone light stains that you have to look for to see and is not perfect. It may seem crazy to some, but I think that makes me like it more. I feel more comfortable wearing it than my new one. I know a few raindrops won’t “ruin” it. The tag is already off. It has been worn countless times and is still strong and whole. It is every bit as beautiful as a new one. That makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989367
> View attachment 4989369


You look great in your new scarf!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Finished kitchen...backsplash behind stove is done, swapped out knobs, added a few decorative pieces, dish towels. Really happy with the results! Now it really ties into the dining area.
> Since I am done for a while, I promise no more pics of my house in this thread! But it had really given me a positive diversion from all the issues with my mom and grandma. Thank you for your receptiveness and positive feedback. No one else gets to see it in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989432
> View attachment 4989433
> View attachment 4989436
> View attachment 4989439
> View attachment 4989445
> View attachment 4989449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989456


I love the finished look of the kitchen! the knobs are lovely!


cowgirlsboots said:


> I gave my eldest daughter a Dior tote to use as a work bag from the My Dior range (2007)  for Christmas. It´s huge, it´s "only" fabric, lightweight, absolutely not delicate, but looks classy (in my opinion.)
> 
> View attachment 4989459


Your daughter is a lucky girl!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4989502
> 
> My Prada Matinee bag.


Your Prada is beautiful!


sherrylynn said:


> View attachment 4989587
> View attachment 4989587
> 
> Here's me at Nordstrom today. Not much styling done today, as it was 2 degrees out! Sorry for the extra classy photo in the lounge/ladies! I'm a terrible selfie taker.
> I carried her open, and without the zippered pouch, and was much happier. I think I'll try this again when it warms up a bit.


Cool bag!


JenJBS said:


> My first 'designer' bag was a purple nylon Burberry tote. There's a reason I haven't posted pics on TPF. It's in a sad state after so much use. Especially the first few years. I should have thrown it away long ago, but couldn't make myself do it since it was my first designer bag and Burberry. Now I am, so I can add a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Nikki.
> 
> I consider this a good step in shopping my own closet, since it will give me another bag in my closet to use, while removing one that is too beat up to use.
> 
> While purple will remain my signature color, I am enjoying adding some other colors to my collection as well. And seeing all the fabulous red bags this week helped convince me I need a second one.
> 
> View attachment 4989855
> View attachment 4989856


I love it!


BowieFan1971 said:


> *To me, a red bag is a neutral, especially since you can find one with undertones that work with your wardrobe. *Goes with almost anything. And orange for the colors I wear.


Agreed!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm having a shopping nightmare as most of you know but for a house not fashion. Although I guess a house is also a style statement so kind of fashion adjacent?
> 
> I've been searching for a backyard oasis to be refreshing in the Atlanta heat. We made an offer last night on another house that went on the market yesterday at 5pm, at $5k over asking/21 day close. I'm crossing my fingers that this is my future backyard hangout from March 6th onwards
> View attachment 4990129
> View attachment 4990130
> 
> I'm totally already fantasizing about warm evenings having cocktails at the wet bar poolside with my husband after the kids are asleep and cuddling up on a large and cushy wicker patio sectional sofa with my husband and giggling watching Stephen Colbert monologues.
> 
> View attachment 4990134
> 
> There is even a doggy door on the side of the house that leads to a small outdoor enclosure off a finished room in the basement, perfect for just going potty in the middle of the night or when adults are not around. myhusband thinks we will confine the dogs to the basement alone and they will not be allowed all over. Let's see how long that lasts.
> View attachment 4990135
> View attachment 4990136
> 
> These girls want to hug these dogs constantly! They will wear down their dad.
> Oh and another thing I love about this house is that there is forest leading to a lake just behind the house!
> View attachment 4990140
> 
> SoI could take the dogs on a forest walk to the lake and back! Plus sidewalks in the neighborhood. Sidewalks are so important!! And despite being a tightly packed subdivision whichI typically don't love, but there are thick mature trees between to give privacy between this house and it's neighbors. So I can deal. This market is not suitable to get everything you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990141


it's lovely! keeping my fingers crossed you get it!


jblended said:


> Not sure if anyone recalls but I posted up-thread about adding a really quirky bag to my collection. Well, it has arrived far, far ahead of schedule!
> I realise this one is super weird and may not be to anyone else's taste but, it makes me laugh every time I look at it!
> Pre-loved with no branding on it (and no additional info from the owner), so if anyone knows what brand this is, please educate me!
> It's got a tag that says '100% Italian leather, made in Italy' inside. The leather is so soft, and the hardware looks and feels like it's great quality as well.
> It's actually a clutch that I converted using my own leather strap. The clutch had an external loop on one side for the original wristlet strap, so I connected one end of my crossbody strap to it. Then I placed a fabric pouch with a grommett inside the clutch, and attached the other end of the strap to the grommet by feeding it under the zipper (if that makes sense).
> 
> Here he is! I'm calling him Mr. Grumpy.
> View attachment 4990139


Sooo cute! i'm curious to know the brand too!


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4990222
> View attachment 4990223
> 
> My sunflower and papaya mini Crossbodys from Portland Leather Goods. I don’t recall having had a yellow or orange bag before.


I love the colours on these!


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4990316
> 
> My contribution for yellow/orange week - Coach Lora bucket bag in pollen & Gucci wallet in orange.


Nice pairing!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Orange and yellow bags... Coach canvas tote, Le Pliage in coral and...
> SHE IS HERE! Hermès Picotin 18
> 
> She arrived dirty enough to be dingy and with more corner wear than on the pics. I honestly was underwhelmed...not as nice as what I saw in the store, which was black and looked and felt luxe. I started to wonder if I made a mistake, should have gotten another color....and DH was distinctly unimpressed. Said “this is the $1400 bag?” So I cleaned and conditioned her, put on the Mediterranee lock I bought (she did not have one, which I knew about, and no dust bag either, which I did not know about). I put all my stuff inside (fit perfectly which had been a concern) a scarf and nestled it in, tied it and voila! The bag that was a disappointment looks exactly the way I hoped! I think I am going to make a drawstring bag out of the scarf, but this does the trick for now! I have a cute silver snaffle bit keychain coming that should be the perfect final touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990662
> View attachment 4990667
> View attachment 4990670
> View attachment 4990674
> View attachment 4990675


Congratulations on the Picotin! it's beautiful!


880 said:


> @BowieFan1971, your picotin is gorgeous! Congrats!
> @Sparkletastic, I love the pink Jimmy choo bucket bag. It reminds me of a pink fabric bag I had a long time ago.
> I don’t think I have a grail bag per se,  but a rule that I would break for a bag I love would be cost per wear.
> I don’t have an orange or yellow bag, but this barenia trim is orange in my world of neutrals
> happy V day all!
> View attachment 4990827


I love the trim, and the tohu bohu!


whateve said:


> My yellow and orange bags haven't changed for the last few years. They are all Coach. I typically only carry the round orange one on Halloween. It is a vintage bag that I got at a very low price.  The patent orange bag I don't love but it is useful in the rain. I may give it to my daughter eventually. It is her favorite color.


beautiful bags! I love the Soho belted bag, I had one in red once upon a time, and my mom took it.


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> I love it!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> *Happy Valentine's Day *to those who observe it! What a great showing of red bags we had leading up to the holiday!!!
> 
> I’ll start off orange and yellow week. I *love* citrusy colored bags but I struggle to wear them as I have a lot of black, grey and white in my wardrobe. I feel like I look Halloween-y or like a human bumble bee with them.
> 
> *2016: *I only had the one orange bag:
> • Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange. This was such a fun bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990025
> 
> *2021: *The tote is long gone and along the way I purchased my Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb w/ghw. (and Versace cat eye sunnies)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990024
> _Side note. I got rid of the dress I was wearing in this photo and absolutely regret it._


I love these citrus colors! I have been eyeing yellow bags lately. Your Dior is a wonderful, bright yellow.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thanks! It seems like the least I can do to try and help them a little. Give them something beautiful as they try and rebuild their lives.
> 
> Love the BV Amaranto and Balenciaga Rouge Theatre!



Thank you -- Rouge Theatre red is my favorite Bal red. And the leather feels so smooth, silky and light. It's like a waterfall on your shoulder. And the BV is a lovely shade of rose. 



dcooney4 said:


> They are all pretty. I really like the nodini and the massacessi above it.



Thanks-- those have been my two most used bags during the Pandemic. They have been the perfect size for running errands. 


momasaurus said:


> That MM tote bag is lovely. I miss the days of carrying a lot of things around all day....


The Soulmate is a bag that didn't catch my eye at first. But now that I own it, it has become my favorite larger bag. We have socially distanced happy hours around the campfire in my neighborhood, and this bag is perfect for toting wine, cups, wine opener, and my mask and phone. 



keodi said:


> Great variety of reds! I love the red of your day bag!
> Lovely red collection! the pandora!


Thanks -- the Day bag has the most incredible leather -- smooshy and shiny, which helps to showcase that color.



More bags said:


> ...
> I am a +1 with @JenJBS I love your BV Nodini and Balenciaga Day. You have gorgeous saturated reds!


Thank you! 



whateve said:


> They are all lovely! My favorites are the Demellier, Nodini and Day.


The DeMellier is such a great little bag. I love the size -- perfect as a date night or errands bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My first 'designer' bag was a purple nylon Burberry tote. There's a reason I haven't posted pics on TPF. It's in a sad state after so much use. Especially the first few years. I should have thrown it away long ago, but couldn't make myself do it since it was my first designer bag and Burberry. Now I am, so I can add a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Nikki.
> 
> I consider this a good step in shopping my own closet, since it will give me another bag in my closet to use, while removing one that is too beat up to use.
> 
> While purple will remain my signature color, I am enjoying adding some other colors to my collection as well. And seeing all the fabulous red bags this week helped convince me I need a second one.
> 
> View attachment 4989855
> View attachment 4989856


I love a good hobo. This looks wonderfully soft with just the right amount of hardware.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> Not sure if anyone recalls but I posted up-thread about adding a really quirky bag to my collection. Well, it has arrived far, far ahead of schedule!
> I realise this one is super weird and may not be to anyone else's taste but, it makes me laugh every time I look at it!
> Pre-loved with no branding on it (and no additional info from the owner), so if anyone knows what brand this is, please educate me!
> It's got a tag that says '100% Italian leather, made in Italy' inside. The leather is so soft, and the hardware looks and feels like it's great quality as well.
> It's actually a clutch that I converted using my own leather strap. The clutch had an external loop on one side for the original wristlet strap, so I connected one end of my crossbody strap to it. Then I placed a fabric pouch with a grommett inside the clutch, and attached the other end of the strap to the grommet by feeding it under the zipper (if that makes sense).
> 
> Here he is! I'm calling him Mr. Grumpy.
> View attachment 4990139


As grumpy goes, he is pretty darn cute.


----------



## whateve

My purse brands:
Balenciaga - 6
Bottega Veneta - 2
Brahmin - 1
Coach 26 + 23 vintage, this is my go-to brand
Dooney & Bourke - 1 vintage
Henri Bendel - 3
Longchamp - 1
Michael Kors - 2
Reed Krakoff - 1


One of the reasons I stick with Coach is that I'm familiar with the brand enough to be able to authenticate it for myself. For most other brands, I have to ask for authentications so I might not want to take the risk if I'm shopping second-hand.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Orange and yellow bags... Coach canvas tote, Le Pliage in coral and...
> SHE IS HERE! Hermès Picotin 18
> 
> She arrived dirty enough to be dingy and with more corner wear than on the pics. I honestly was underwhelmed...not as nice as what I saw in the store, which was black and looked and felt luxe. I started to wonder if I made a mistake, should have gotten another color....and DH was distinctly unimpressed. Said “this is the $1400 bag?” So I cleaned and conditioned her, put on the Mediterranee lock I bought (she did not have one, which I knew about, and no dust bag either, which I did not know about). I put all my stuff inside (fit perfectly which had been a concern) a scarf and nestled it in, tied it and voila! The bag that was a disappointment looks exactly the way I hoped! I think I am going to make a drawstring bag out of the scarf, but this does the trick for now! I have a cute silver snaffle bit keychain coming that should be the perfect final touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990662
> View attachment 4990667
> View attachment 4990670
> View attachment 4990674
> View attachment 4990675


Beautiful restoration work!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Everyone - has your taste or focus changed on what style of bag you buy?
> 
> I used to be almost exclusively enamored with flaps. But, relatively recently (before the black hole of 2020) Mr. Sparkle gifted me with a small bucket and a camera bag. I love them!  So now I’m super tempted by more.
> 
> For example, I love this pretty pink bucket from Jimmy Choo.
> View attachment 4990713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I can’t justify pulling the trigger because I already own this pretty pink bucket from Fendi _(seen with me on our last trip.  Anyone else remember this thing called traveling?) _
> View attachment 4990709
> 
> I’m also intrigued by this cute minty scalloped version by Polene
> View attachment 4990733
> 
> *So, has your preferred style(s) changed over time? If so, what caused the change?*


I used to only get hobos. Medium to large bags that fit on your shoulder without too much of a drop. Now I still like hobos but I don't like bags with a very short drop. In the last few years, I've started to appreciate crossbody bags. I like smaller bags worn crossbody and larger bags worn shorter on the shoulder. I like flaps and bucket bags. There are a lot of shapes I like. That Polene is adorable!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love a good hobo. This looks wonderfully soft with just the right amount of hardware.



Thank you!   Great minds think alike. 
Totally agree on the hardware.


----------



## Kimbashop

My purse brands:

*Arayla*: 7. I love this small, US company run by two women. The leather is incredible. The vibe is casual elegance. And the service is wonderful.
*Balenciaga*: 7 plus 2 SLGs that function as makeup bags and clutches. One of my favorite brands and still very much my style: I find the moto bags classic, timeless, yet also edgy. Beautiful colors and leathers. I love softly structure satchels.
*Bottega Veneta*: 2, and I would like to purchase more. Gorgeous craftsmanship, understated designs, beautiful colors. I could see owning a rainbow of Nodinis, which to me is the most perfect crossbody design.
*Coach: *3. At one time I had more. I love the older, classic styles from the 90's.
*de Lanthe*: 1 Bermuda bag with 4 covers! I grew up in the 1970s and 80s, when preppy reigned supreme. I had a Bermuda bag in middle school. Later in life, I found the de Lanthe bag on ebay. I will never part with it. I love the sound it makes when the wood handles close together.
*DeMellier:* 1. A mini-Venice. I love the brand's mission. And their styles are fun while also remaining classic.
*Givenchy*: 1. Timeless, elegant, and classic in design and function. I love my soft Antigona, the only bag I own from Givenchy (so far). Beautiful leather. Since purchasing it in December, it has become my most used bag.
*Hermes*: 1. I own a Trim, a gorgeous structured hobo that is so easy to wear. Beautiful leather and craftsmanship. I'd like to get another. And someday I'd like to own a vintage Kelly 32 in box leather.
*Marco Massaccesi*: 9. One of a handful of Italian craftsman left (he learned the trade from his father and now owns his own studio where the bags are made). Beautiful craftsmanship and leathers sourced from Itally. The service is first-rate.
*Marc Jacobs*: 1. I had 2 but sold the Hobo that I no longer reached for. I now just own the "totally turnlock" crossbody bag that was popular in 2010.
*Rebecca Minkoff:* 2. Such a fun company. My mini MAB was my favorite bag for years and is still seen everywhere in NYC; I will never let it go.
*Misc. handmade bags * A lovely French Blue crossbody bag I bought in Belgium from a woman who owned a shop in Leuven and made the bags in the front of her store. A handwoven straw tote I bought in Hawaii. A fabric bag made by an artist in my town.
*Misc. Vintage handbags*: 6. I own about 4 vintage bags from my mother and grandmother and 2 that I thrifted. I have a weakness for vintage bags. I love using them as special occasion bags for weddings and formals.
I'm planning to sell or give away about 7 bags this year. Eventually, I would like to get down to about 30 bags.


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> Orange and yellow bags... Coach canvas tote, Le Pliage in coral and...
> SHE IS HERE! Hermès Picotin 18
> 
> She arrived dirty enough to be dingy and with more corner wear than on the pics. I honestly was underwhelmed...not as nice as what I saw in the store, which was black and looked and felt luxe. I started to wonder if I made a mistake, should have gotten another color....and DH was distinctly unimpressed. Said “this is the $1400 bag?” So I cleaned and conditioned her, put on the Mediterranee lock I bought (she did not have one, which I knew about, and no dust bag either, which I did not know about). I put all my stuff inside (fit perfectly which had been a concern) a scarf and nestled it in, tied it and voila! The bag that was a disappointment looks exactly the way I hoped! I think I am going to make a drawstring bag out of the scarf, but this does the trick for now! I have a cute silver snaffle bit keychain coming that should be the perfect final touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990662
> View attachment 4990667
> View attachment 4990670
> View attachment 4990674
> View attachment 4990675


Looks fabulous! Love the addition on the lock and scarf. I think you got a great deal!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@Sparkletastic, that Max Mara Whitney tote is one stylish bag.  Glad you found the solution in your own closet! 



JenJBS said:


> I consider metal colors (gold/silver/etc - *not* other colors with a metallic finish) to be neutral for shoes and bags.


Yes, I agree!  I usually like to use metal color bags for evening events only, and not so much as daytime bags.


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4990222
> View attachment 4990223
> 
> My sunflower and papaya mini Crossbodys from Portland Leather Goods. I don’t recall having had a yellow or orange bag before.


Very pretty!  That strap goes so well with the orange bag!

@BowieFan1971, I love the orange shade of your Picotin!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I used to only get hobos. Medium to large bags that fit on your shoulder without too much of a drop. Now I still like hobos but I don't like bags with a very short drop. In the last few years, I've started to appreciate crossbody bags. I like smaller bags worn crossbody and larger bags worn shorter on the shoulder. I like flaps and bucket bags. There are a lot of shapes I like. That Polene is adorable!


It’s such a cute bag at such a great price point. I could feel “ok” with buying a color I won’t use often like mint green. I thought about getting it and adding a chunky chain accent handle since those are in style now. The only thing I don’t like about it is the shoulder strap isn’t removable. If I buy, I’d take it to the cobbler and have them cut it off and reattach via lobster claw hooks so I have options. I think I’m talking myself into it. 


Kimbashop said:


> My purse brands:
> 
> *Arayla*: 7. I love this small, US company run by two women. The leather is incredible. The vibe is casual elegance. And the service is wonderful.
> *Balenciaga*: 7 plus 2 SLGs that function as makeup bags and clutches. One of my favorite brands and still very much my style: I find the moto bags classic, timeless, yet also edgy. Beautiful colors and leathers. I love softly structure satchels.
> *Bottega Veneta*: 2, and I would like to purchase more. Gorgeous craftsmanship, understated designs, beautiful colors. I could see owning a rainbow of Nodinis, which to me is the most perfect crossbody design.
> *Coach: *3. At one time I had more. I love the older, classic styles from the 90's.
> *de Lanthe*: 1 Bermuda bag with 4 covers! I grew up in the 1970s and 80s, when preppy reigned supreme. I had a Bermuda bag in middle school. Later in life, I found the de Lanthe bag on ebay. I will never part with it. I love the sound it makes when the wood handles close together.
> *DeMellier:* 1. A mini-Venice. I love the brand's mission. And their styles are fun while also remaining classic.
> *Givenchy*: 1. Timeless, elegant, and classic in design and function. I love my soft Antigona, the only bag I own from Givenchy (so far). Beautiful leather. Since purchasing it in December, it has become my most used bag.
> *Hermes*: 1. I own a Trim, a gorgeous structured hobo that is so easy to wear. Beautiful leather and craftsmanship. I'd like to get another. And someday I'd like to own a vintage Kelly 32 in box leather.
> *Marco Massaccesi*: 9. One of a handful of Italian craftsman left (he learned the trade from his father and now owns his own studio where the bags are made). Beautiful craftsmanship and leathers sourced from Itally. The service is first-rate.
> *Marc Jacobs*: 1. I had 2 but sold the Hobo that I no longer reached for. I now just own the "totally turnlock" crossbody bag that was popular in 2010.
> *Rebecca Minkoff:* 2. Such a fun company. My mini MAB was my favorite bag for years and is still seen everywhere in NYC; I will never let it go.
> *Misc. handmade bags * A lovely French Blue crossbody bag I bought in Belgium from a woman who owned a shop in Leuven and made the bags in the front of her store. A handwoven straw tote I bought in Hawaii. A fabric bag made by an artist in my town.
> *Misc. Vintage handbags*: 6. I own about 4 vintage bags from my mother and grandmother and 2 that I thrifted. I have a weakness for vintage bags. I love using them as special occasion bags for weddings and formals.
> I'm planning to sell or give away about 7 bags this year. Eventually, I would like to get down to about 30 bags.


I thought Massaccesi went out of business (???)


JenJBS said:


> @Sparkletastic
> 
> Glad you were able to solve your problem of a tote to carry your laptop. Have fun searching for a sparkly, work worthy bag! Love your orange D&B! (Even though you no longer have it.)


I loved that orange D&B but it didn’t work for my lifestyle. @pippiethehippie and I got them at the same time. She still has hers!


----------



## baghabitz34

Red bag #3 for Valentine’s Day - Coach Cooper Carryall in Bordeaux

Happy Valentine’s Day!


----------



## baghabitz34

Sparkletastic said:


> Everyone - has your taste or focus changed on what style of bag you buy?
> 
> *So, has your preferred style(s) changed over time? If so, what caused the change?*


Absolutely! I never liked bucket bags or totes. I thought open top bags were way too risky, security wise. Then in early 2019, I became interested in totes. Bought an inexpensive tote from the outlets to try the style & loved it! Now I have several of them. Same with bucket bags - tried the style, loved it & now own several.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> @Jereni
> Bottega Veneta is my favorite for purples; especially MonaLisa. Other excellent ones are Ferragamo (hard to find though), Rebecca Minkoff, and Balenciaga. Behno's new Orchid is a lovely purple that leans pink - especially in direct sunlight it looks pink, in shade it's a really pretty purple.



Thanks for the advice! I have been looking at the BV lilac a lot lately.






Purses & Perfumes said:


> I've heard others say that true red is a neutral, but for me, I still haven't quite found the shade of red that I would consider neutral yet.  But I always admire red bags when I see other people wearing them, and would like to get one at some point.  Maybe something smaller in size like a wallet on chain or mini bag.



In truth, I sort of feel like red is the furthest thing from a neutral possible lol. To me it doesn’t go with other colors... with blue I just immediately feel like I’m dressing like a flag, with green it’s Christmas, with pink it’s a lot of warm tones together... I love red as the pop of non-neutral against black, white, gray, beige, camel... But then again I may just not have enough imagination 



jblended said:


> Not sure if anyone recalls but I posted up-thread about adding a really quirky bag to my collection. Well, it has arrived far, far ahead of schedule!
> I realise this one is super weird and may not be to anyone else's taste but, it makes me laugh every time I look at it!
> Pre-loved with no branding on it (and no additional info from the owner), so if anyone knows what brand this is, please educate me!
> It's got a tag that says '100% Italian leather, made in Italy' inside. The leather is so soft, and the hardware looks and feels like it's great quality as well.
> It's actually a clutch that I converted using my own leather strap. The clutch had an external loop on one side for the original wristlet strap, so I connected one end of my crossbody strap to it. Then I placed a fabric pouch with a grommett inside the clutch, and attached the other end of the strap to the grommet by feeding it under the zipper (if that makes sense).
> 
> Here he is! I'm calling him Mr. Grumpy.
> View attachment 4990139



This is so cute! I love the face. It reminds me of the Fendi monster bags, which I’ve always wanted one of 



momasaurus said:


> Hm. I like cocktails and Colbert too, so just send me your address when you're all settled in.



+1!



dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4990222
> View attachment 4990223
> 
> My sunflower and papaya mini Crossbodys from Portland Leather Goods. I don’t recall having had a yellow or orange bag before.



Lovely colors!


----------



## jblended

Thanks everyone for welcoming Mr. Grumpy! 
I'm amazed anyone at all found that bag cute! It's a world away from the 'proper' bags we often see. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> SHE IS HERE! Hermès Picotin 18


Congratulations! I'm happy you managed to spruce it up a bit and make it perfect. It's gorgeous!


Kimbashop said:


> My purse brands:


I love your collection and I love that you are as driven by the values of the brands/artisans as you are the gorgeous designs! I have such respect for you! 

@Sparkletastic Great question. Not much has changed for me. I've always carried small crossbody/camera bag styles. And I've always been drawn to interesting shapes and details.
The only real change is that I've become picky about the quality of the leather on my bags, and that I now will use flap bags where previously I was exclusively about zippered bags. I still prefer a zipper over a flap, but I will buy a flap if I like the overall bag enough.

Now to sit back and bask in the sunshine of these gorgeous yellow and orange bags!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Something I noticed today...it has been a rainy/drizzly day today and I chose to wear my Hermès scarf anyway. It’s from 1954...it has sone light stains that you have to look for to see and is not perfect. It may seem crazy to some, but I think that makes me like it more. I feel more comfortable wearing it than my new one. I know a few raindrops won’t “ruin” it. The tag is already off. It has been worn countless times and is still strong and whole. It is every bit as beautiful as a new one. That makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989367
> View attachment 4989369


You look beautifu!


Sparkletastic said:


> My work laptop was just delivered and it doesn’t fit in my new tote. Had it been just 1.5ish cm smaller, it would have been a perfect fit.
> 
> My only option is to carry it “upright” which looks goofy or to sell the tote.
> 
> AAAAAAGGGHHHHHH!
> 
> Those of you who have been on this thread know I am under a black tote curse. I’m open to any and all suggestions for a pretty but functional tote.  Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989424
> View attachment 4989425


Nooooooo! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Finished kitchen...backsplash behind stove is done, swapped out knobs, added a few decorative pieces, dish towels. Really happy with the results! Now it really ties into the dining area.
> Since I am done for a while, I promise no more pics of my house in this thread! But it had really given me a positive diversion from all the issues with my mom and grandma. Thank you for your receptiveness and positive feedback. No one else gets to see it in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989432
> View attachment 4989433
> View attachment 4989436
> View attachment 4989439
> View attachment 4989445
> View attachment 4989449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989456


It’s wonderful - happy and inviting, just lovely! Congratulations BowieFan.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4989502
> 
> My Prada Matinee bag.


Stunning! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4989511
> 
> Dooney Pembrook Claire satchel.  This and the Prada are my two burgundy bags.  Perhaps a bit similar in color.....
> I also have a red Longchamp Le Pliage tote.


What a beauty! 


sherrylynn said:


> View attachment 4989587
> View attachment 4989587
> 
> Here's me at Nordstrom today. Not much styling done today, as it was 2 degrees out! Sorry for the extra classy photo in the lounge/ladies! I'm a terrible selfie taker.
> I carried her open, and without the zippered pouch, and was much happier. I think I'll try this again when it warms up a bit.


You look great - gorgeous lipstick red bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Thanks for the advice! I have been looking at the BV lilac a lot lately.
> View attachment 4991058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In truth, I sort of feel like red is the furthest thing from a neutral possible lol. To me it doesn’t go with other colors... with blue I just immediately feel like I’m dressing like a flag, with green it’s Christmas, with pink it’s a lot of warm tones together... I love red as the pop of non-neutral against black, white, gray, beige, camel... But then again I may just not have enough imagination



I have the Mini Pouch in purple, and love it! It looks like the lavender is lighter.  

I feel the same way about red. I think a true red can be used as a neutral; but I always think of it, and wear it, as an accent color with grey, black, black and white, tan, etc. Or as the main color (a red dress) with black accessories, or silver or gold accessories. I get what you mean about wearing red with blue looking like a flag, but for if it's worn with jeans, and red or black shoes and bag (*not* white) it doesn't look like the flag to me; since I see jeans as a total neutral, even though they are blue.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Kind of taking it back to the original topic and to address favorites in relation to new acquisitions...
> 
> *I have found that new bags (anything from the last 12 months) and adding scarves into my wardrobe has actually made me more happy with the clothes, shoes and jewelry I already have. *They allow me to “shop my closet.” I have mostly basics in my wardrobe, solid colors with some striped shirts and a few patterned tops and dresses. Honestly, I don’t have a lot of clothes. But my bags and now my scarves let me be excited about the clothes in my closet because they bring the wow, the joy, to my wardrobe. Without them, I probably would look in my closet and think “I have nothing to wear.” Instead, my clothes are the perfect canvas for the right choice of pop. I honestly don’t even really look at clothes anymore...*I can create looks I love and make me feel good, excited, with what I have.*


What a great post!  


cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha, it´s not as glam as is sounds- my home fur coat is some blonde shorn lucca lamb from the early 60ies- grandma style. It´s boxy, very comfortable, very shabby, nice and warm. My son has taken the look to another level by claiming my black 40ies beaver lamb coat. I must say it fits him nicer than it does fit me... *he looks like a blonde Hagrid*. These old furs are really doing their job- keeping us warm!


Yay for using what you have and for blonde Hagrid learning great style from his mama! 


JenJBS said:


> My first 'designer' bag was a purple nylon Burberry tote. There's a reason I haven't posted pics on TPF. It's in a sad state after so much use. Especially the first few years. I should have thrown it away long ago, but couldn't make myself do it since it was my first designer bag and Burberry. Now I am, so I can add a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Nikki.
> 
> I consider this a good step in shopping my own closet, since it will give me another bag in my closet to use, while removing one that is too beat up to use.
> 
> While purple will remain my signature color, I am enjoying adding some other colors to my collection as well. And seeing all the fabulous red bags this week helped convince me I need a second one.
> 
> View attachment 4989855
> View attachment 4989856


Great Mini Nikki, I love this shade of red!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> My purse brands:
> 
> *Arayla*: 7. I love this small, US company run by two women. The leather is incredible. The vibe is casual elegance. And the service is wonderful.
> *Balenciaga*: 7 plus 2 SLGs that function as makeup bags and clutches. One of my favorite brands and still very much my style: I find the moto bags classic, timeless, yet also edgy. Beautiful colors and leathers. I love softly structure satchels.
> *Bottega Veneta*: 2, and I would like to purchase more. Gorgeous craftsmanship, understated designs, beautiful colors. I could see owning a rainbow of Nodinis, which to me is the most perfect crossbody design.
> *Coach: *3. At one time I had more. I love the older, classic styles from the 90's.
> *de Lanthe*: 1 Bermuda bag with 4 covers! I grew up in the 1970s and 80s, when preppy reigned supreme. I had a Bermuda bag in middle school. Later in life, I found the de Lanthe bag on ebay. I will never part with it. I love the sound it makes when the wood handles close together.
> *DeMellier:* 1. A mini-Venice. I love the brand's mission. And their styles are fun while also remaining classic.
> *Givenchy*: 1. Timeless, elegant, and classic in design and function. I love my soft Antigona, the only bag I own from Givenchy (so far). Beautiful leather. Since purchasing it in December, it has become my most used bag.
> *Hermes*: 1. I own a Trim, a gorgeous structured hobo that is so easy to wear. Beautiful leather and craftsmanship. I'd like to get another. And someday I'd like to own a vintage Kelly 32 in box leather.
> *Marco Massaccesi*: 9. One of a handful of Italian craftsman left (he learned the trade from his father and now owns his own studio where the bags are made). Beautiful craftsmanship and leathers sourced from Itally. The service is first-rate.
> *Marc Jacobs*: 1. I had 2 but sold the Hobo that I no longer reached for. I now just own the "totally turnlock" crossbody bag that was popular in 2010.
> *Rebecca Minkoff:* 2. Such a fun company. My mini MAB was my favorite bag for years and is still seen everywhere in NYC; I will never let it go.
> *Misc. handmade bags * A lovely French Blue crossbody bag I bought in Belgium from a woman who owned a shop in Leuven and made the bags in the front of her store. A handwoven straw tote I bought in Hawaii. A fabric bag made by an artist in my town.
> *Misc. Vintage handbags*: 6. I own about 4 vintage bags from my mother and grandmother and 2 that I thrifted. I have a weakness for vintage bags. I love using them as special occasion bags for weddings and formals.
> I'm planning to sell or give away about 7 bags this year. Eventually, I would like to get down to about 30 bags.



You have such and extraordinary collection! Such interesting brands! I've looked into Arayla. Looks great, just not for me. I'll ahve to check out DeMillier and de Lanthe. Agree with you on Givenchy, RM, BV, and Balenciaga.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Great Mini Nikki, I love this shade of red!



Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> Everyone - has your taste or focus changed on what style of bag you buy?
> 
> I used to be almost exclusively enamored with flaps. But, relatively recently (before the black hole of 2020) Mr. Sparkle gifted me with a small bucket and a camera bag. I love them!  So now I’m super tempted by more.
> 
> For example, I love this pretty pink bucket from Jimmy Choo.
> View attachment 4990713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I can’t justify pulling the trigger because I already own this pretty pink bucket from Fendi _(seen with me on our last trip.  Anyone else remember this thing called traveling?) _
> View attachment 4990709
> 
> I’m also intrigued by this cute minty scalloped version by Polene
> View attachment 4990733
> 
> *So, has your preferred style(s) changed over time? If so, what caused the change?*


For about a decade after graduating and working, I wore just one bag until it wore out and then got another.  Ah, the simplicity of those times!  My interest in bags spiked after a particularly dreary winter.  When spring came, I was obsessed with the idea of a pretty pink bag that epitomized spring.  Thus began a quest for a handbag, which led to TPF, and well, here I am now with a handbag collection, lol.  My preferred style really hasn't changed that much -- I still love a top handle bag, ideally with an optional shoulder strap.  I am not drawn to totes and will never splurge on one -- for me a basic model is just fine.

A few things have changed though.  If I love the aesthetics of a bag, I have realized I am willing to compromise a bit even if it's not ideal in other ways.  A clutch is a perfect example.  I did get one with a chain, but the artistry of a Bottega clutch (some of them don't have any chain strap) has made me re-think, and if an absolute beauty came my way, I would be tempted to get it even if it meant there was no shoulder chain.  But it would be the exception rather than the rule.
Your bucket bag is so glam!   I don't have a bucket bag in my wardrobe and have never felt tempted to add one; not sure why since they are pretty and functional.


Jereni said:


> In truth, I sort of feel like red is the furthest thing from a neutral possible lol. To me it doesn’t go with other colors... with blue I just immediately feel like I’m dressing like a flag, with green it’s Christmas, with pink it’s a lot of warm tones together... I love red as the pop of non-neutral against black, white, gray, beige, camel... But then again I may just not have enough imagination


I think you've articulated exactly what my difficulties are with coordinating a red bag with different colored clothing.  I too would wear it with the neutral colored clothing (camel, beige, etc.,) listed above and that's about it.  I do think jeans are mostly neutral, so a red bag with jeans is fine.  Red bags do look so pretty!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> *Happy Valentine's Day *to those who observe it! What a great showing of red bags we had leading up to the holiday!!!
> 
> I’ll start off orange and yellow week. I *love* citrusy colored bags but I struggle to wear them as I have a lot of black, grey and white in my wardrobe. I feel like I look Halloween-y or like a human bumble bee with them.
> 
> *2016: *I only had the one orange bag:
> • Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange. This was such a fun bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990025
> 
> *2021: *The tote is long gone and along the way I purchased my Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb w/ghw. (and Versace cat eye sunnies)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990024
> _Side note. I got rid of the dress I was wearing in this photo and absolutely regret it._


Just radiant, such a happy colour Sparkle.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm having a shopping nightmare as most of you know but for a house not fashion. Although I guess a house is also a style statement so kind of fashion adjacent?
> 
> I've been searching for a backyard oasis to be refreshing in the Atlanta heat. We made an offer last night on another house that went on the market yesterday at 5pm, at $5k over asking/21 day close. I'm crossing my fingers that this is my future backyard hangout from March 6th onwards
> View attachment 4990129
> View attachment 4990130
> 
> I'm totally already fantasizing about warm evenings having cocktails at the wet bar poolside with my husband after the kids are asleep and cuddling up on a large and cushy wicker patio sectional sofa with my husband and giggling watching Stephen Colbert monologues.
> 
> View attachment 4990134
> 
> There is even a doggy door on the side of the house that leads to a small outdoor enclosure off a finished room in the basement, perfect for just going potty in the middle of the night or when adults are not around. myhusband thinks we will confine the dogs to the basement alone and they will not be allowed all over. Let's see how long that lasts.
> View attachment 4990135
> View attachment 4990136
> 
> These girls want to hug these dogs constantly! They will wear down their dad.
> Oh and another thing I love about this house is that there is forest leading to a lake just behind the house!
> View attachment 4990140
> 
> SoI could take the dogs on a forest walk to the lake and back! Plus sidewalks in the neighborhood. Sidewalks are so important!! And despite being a tightly packed subdivision whichI typically don't love, but there are thick mature trees between to give privacy between this house and it's neighbors. So I can deal. This market is not suitable to get everything you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990141


Best wishes SPG!


jblended said:


> Not sure if anyone recalls but I posted up-thread about adding a really quirky bag to my collection. Well, it has arrived far, far ahead of schedule!
> I realise this one is super weird and may not be to anyone else's taste but, it makes me laugh every time I look at it!
> Pre-loved with no branding on it (and no additional info from the owner), so if anyone knows what brand this is, please educate me!
> It's got a tag that says '100% Italian leather, made in Italy' inside. The leather is so soft, and the hardware looks and feels like it's great quality as well.
> It's actually a clutch that I converted using my own leather strap. The clutch had an external loop on one side for the original wristlet strap, so I connected one end of my crossbody strap to it. Then I placed a fabric pouch with a grommett inside the clutch, and attached the other end of the strap to the grommet by feeding it under the zipper (if that makes sense).
> 
> Here he is! I'm calling him Mr. Grumpy.
> View attachment 4990139


Mr. Grumpy made me smile! I would love to wear his face facing in and whenever someone in my family says anything rude or inappropriate I could just flip Mr. Grumpy’s face at them.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Anybody take an H bag to their bag spa? How much was it? I am nervous about working on the corners of my new Pico 18 since it’s orange. I have seen what people on other threads paid to clean and do the corners on B and K bags, but would mine be as much since it is small and simple?


----------



## jblended

@JenJBS My brands:

*3* Halston- Finding this brand to be hit and miss. Some of their leathers feel cheap, some are buttery soft. I'm lucky I nabbed the great ones before they stopped producing bags.

*4* Coach- each one is unique and fun. Great quality.

*1* Kate Spade- the owl bag that is really a fun novelty to have and I wear all summer long.

*5* Marc by Marc Jacobs- chewy, thick leather! These are my office bags and are true workhorses
*2* Marc Jacobs- from right before the current line where they merged MJ and the diffusion line. Very nice leather, but not quite like the older leathers.

*2* Tommy Hilfiger- One is a forever bag with gorgeous details and no obvious branding. One is a nylon men's messenger I was gifted a couple of years ago that I think will be a good travel bag.

*3* Hammitt- brilliantly soft leather, love the studding on these bags.

*1* Longchamps- the leather feels like butter!

*1* Coccinelle- gifted by my siblings last year. Again, luscious leather.

*1* Sandro- I was drawn to the unique shape and love this bag. They use full grain leather, which was a surprise for a high street brand.

*1* Vince Camuto- gifted to me. I love it now that I've painted it a different colour and because I dunked it which entirely changed the texture of the leather for the better. I don't think I'd buy another, unless I wanted a beater bag for work where a better brand would raise eyebrows.

*1* DKNY tote- I bought this to use for job interviews and haven't used it at all because the world is on fire, lol. I'm not a tote person normally, so it sits awaiting the day I get to use it. Great leather on it, though. For the price, that was a big surprise.

*3* vintage bags

*2* misc unkown/ unbranded pre-loved bags

*6* custom/bespoke bags handmade by artisans as mementos of places I've been. These are what started my bag collecting!
Actually seeing how few of these I have left has made me a little blue. I remember the days when half my collection consisted of these bespoke bags, but so many have been totally worn out from use and now they are truly outnumbered by contemporary bags.
All the same, I'm happy that I always used these as my daily bags and enjoyed them fully, because no other bags will ever bring me that level of joy. I hope to add more to my collection when I'm able to start traveling again.

So my current total is 36. I plan to remove at least 2 more this year, and I know that my MBMJ bags are already on their last legs, so those may leave shortly afterwards. Hope to gradually work the number down to 16.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4990222
> View attachment 4990223
> 
> My sunflower and papaya mini Crossbodys from Portland Leather Goods. I don’t recall having had a yellow or orange bag before.


Wonderful orange and yellow bags. The strap on your papaya is fabulous dc!


Cookiefiend said:


> My one yellow bag - CoLab tote.
> This is one of the bags I carried last month is the challenge - Bags to put in the shed, I think? But - it’s still a keeper. The color is perfect!
> View attachment 4990246


Wonderful shade of yellow and she looks fantastic with your scarf.


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4990316
> 
> My contribution for yellow/orange week - Coach Lora bucket bag in pollen & Gucci wallet in orange.


They are lovely!


JenJBS said:


> With the Color Weeks we get to see the colors in everyone's closets. If anyone wants to share, I'm curious about what brands people have in their collections, and how many of each brand. I'd also be interested in hearing what draws you to those brands. If I don't mention anything about the brand, it means I love specific bag(s), rather than the brand as a whole.
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff    5 Love the low (to me) prices, the colors, the rainbow and gunmetal hardware.
> Botegga Veneta    4 My favorite leather, and imo they have the best colors. Love the extraordinary quality. I want to own more, but the prices are high - for me.
> Aspinal of London  4 Love their attention to detail in the designs, dust bags, packaging, etc. and the quality.
> Maison Margiela    3 The smooshy/puffy Glam Slam line is my weakness. Excellent quality.
> Behno                  3 Love the unique aesthetic, colors, and brand philosophy.
> Marc Jacobs          3
> Mansur Gavriel      3
> Balenciaga            2 Love the leather, high quality, and brand aesthetic.
> Ferragamo            2 Love the leather, exceptional quality, and gancini fasteners.
> Coach                  2
> Ted Baker             2
> Givenchy              1
> The Row               1 My second favorite leather. Excellent quality. I want to own more, but the prices are high – for me.
> Jimmy Choo         1
> Fount                   1 Love the exceptional leather, extraordinary quality, price, and brand philosophy. I’d own more if they made more colors.
> Polene                  1 Love the leather and French chic.
> Teddi Joelle           1
> Eileen Fisher         1
> Alexander Wang    1
> Other                   1
> Total                    42


Fantastic variety Jen! I love the Ferragamo Gancini line, too.


momasaurus said:


> Happy Valentines Day! Here’s my Jungle Love Love twilly on the trusty Portland tote  today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990566


What a versatile bag, this is cranberry? It looks burgundy in this light. So pretty with the scarf tied on the handle.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> Mr. Grumpy made me smile! I would love to wear his face facing in and whenever someone in my family says anything rude or inappropriate I could just flip Mr. Grumpy’s face at them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> With the Color Weeks we get to see the colors in everyone's closets. If anyone wants to share, I'm curious about what brands people have in their collections, and how many of each brand. I'd also be interested in hearing what draws you to those brands. If I don't mention anything about the brand, it means I love specific bag(s), rather than the brand as a whole.
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff    5 Love the low (to me) prices, the colors, the rainbow and gunmetal hardware.
> Botegga Veneta    4 My favorite leather, and imo they have the best colors. Love the extraordinary quality. I want to own more, but the prices are high - for me.
> Aspinal of London  4 Love their attention to detail in the designs, dust bags, packaging, etc. and the quality.
> Maison Margiela    3 The smooshy/puffy Glam Slam line is my weakness. Excellent quality.
> Behno                  3 Love the unique aesthetic, colors, and brand philosophy.
> Marc Jacobs          3
> Mansur Gavriel      3
> Balenciaga            2 Love the leather, high quality, and brand aesthetic.
> Ferragamo            2 Love the leather, exceptional quality, and gancini fasteners.
> Coach                  2
> Ted Baker             2
> Givenchy              1
> The Row               1 My second favorite leather. Excellent quality. I want to own more, but the prices are high – for me.
> Jimmy Choo         1
> Fount                   1 Love the exceptional leather, extraordinary quality, price, and brand philosophy. I’d own more if they made more colors.
> Polene                  1 Love the leather and French chic.
> Teddi Joelle           1
> Eileen Fisher         1
> Alexander Wang    1
> Other                   1
> Total                    42



That´s impressive! What a variety of bags- and you actually know how many you have... 
I refuse to count... plus I have lots of vintage bags without any brand name or by brands not interesting to you all. 


Dior   I own some Dior bags, except for 2 they are all from the Galliano era. I love the designs and the great quality. Even the most beaten up preloved bag            can be fixed and will be fine, again.
YSL    2 bags from the Tom Ford era - great quality, very clean design- suede interiors! 

Goldpfeil (German brand, out of business)    quite a few bags from the 50ies and 60ies- top quality, great prices as vintage
Jaguar (German brand, out of business)       3 bags from the 60ies- undestroyable! Not cheap as there aren´t too many on the preloved market. 

Alexander McQueen   one clutch- DeManta. Great design, medium quality. Fine to me as I found it at a bargain price.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Wonderful orange and yellow bags. The strap on your papaya is fabulous dc!
> 
> Wonderful shade of yellow and she looks fantastic with your scarf.
> 
> They are lovely!
> 
> Fantastic variety Jen! I love the Ferragamo Gancini line, too.
> 
> What a versatile bag, this is cranberry? It looks burgundy in this light. So pretty with the scarf tied on the handle.



Thank you!    My gancini bracelet.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I doubt it. It has divided sections which are good for a work bag and large flat items (laptop, portfolio, files, etc.)
> 
> Outside of work, I tend to like smallish medium sized bags because I don’t carry much. I do need one good “personal wear” tote for the rare occasions when I want to carry a wrap or other goodies but because of the structure, this isn’t a good option for that.
> You have a great range of brands!  I love the variety.
> 
> We used to do a bags by brand showcase in the fall which is a lot of fun. If everyone is still interested we can do it again this year.
> 
> *Dior* (7) - I loved _everything_ about this brand through the Raf Simons era - the outstanding quality, flirty femininity and romantic nature of the brand appeals to me. The luscious lambskin leather and special little details (especially on limited edition items) make me squeal!! *I hate what MCG has done with the brand  and hope she moves on.*
> *Chanel* (4) - I used to own twice as many Chanel because I love the iconic style of the classic flap. But, I sold them because my personal fashion style includes more “modern drama” and sometimes the C’s felt a little stodgy.   Still love my remaining babies though!
> *Fendi* (3) - Diversity of styles plus quality plus a modern take on classics. Yay!
> *Gucci* (1) - I love the quality and the opulence of some designs. But, G can get too quirky or a little overdone for my style.
> *Jimmy Choo* (1) - Completely underrated which lets me be under the radar when I want to be. Unique styles and great quality but resale is dreadful so I don’t have more. But I’m eyeballing one now.
> *Louis Vuitton* (1) - Can’t say I love this brand but I do love the leather on the bag I have. It’s so thick and chewy!
> *Max Mara* (1) - Great leather, sophisticated styling and outstanding construction.
> *Miu Miu* (1) - It’s fun!
> *Prada* (2) - My gateway drug to premier bags LOL! I love the sturdy Saffiano and streamlined styles for high usage & business bags.
> *Trussardi* (1) - Fun!
> *Saint Laurent* (2) - I can get pretty designs and decent quality at a very reasonable price. Also like the black hardware in recent designs.
> 24 total. I’m well under my 30 bag  maximum.  Maybe it’s time to go shopping. LOL!



+1 on MGC!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> With the Color Weeks we get to see the colors in everyone's closets. If anyone wants to share, I'm curious about what brands people have in their collections, and how many of each brand.



For me in terms of brands:
Fendi: 1
  - Prob fav brand which is weird since I only own one. But love their leathers, styles, and sense of fun.
Chanel: 2, with #3 on the way
  - Prob my second fav brand... admittedly I’m just under the spell right now.
Bottega Veneta: 3
  - In love with the soft leathers and excellent colors.
Prada: 1
  - Adore my double zip but I think I only need the one
Celine: 2
  - Love the construction, the leathers, and the class/elegance
Proenza Schouler: 6
  - This was my first designer crush so I have a lot of their bags. Have decided to part with three though that are no longer making my heart sing.
Chloe: 2
Polene: 2
  - Love the shapes and elegance for the $.
Tory Burch: 3
Coach: 3
LV: 1
Generic Nordstrom: 1

Total: 28

I expect my personal max is around 40, eventually



Sparkletastic said:


> Everyone - has your taste or focus changed on what style of bag you buy?
> 
> I used to be almost exclusively enamored with flaps. But, relatively recently (before the black hole of 2020) Mr. Sparkle gifted me with a small bucket and a camera bag. I love them!  So now I’m super tempted by more.
> 
> For example, I love this pretty pink bucket from Jimmy Choo.
> View attachment 4990713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I can’t justify pulling the trigger because I already own this pretty pink bucket from Fendi _(seen with me on our last trip.  Anyone else remember this thing called traveling?) _
> View attachment 4990709
> 
> I’m also intrigued by this cute minty scalloped version by Polene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990733
> 
> *So, has your preferred style(s) changed over time? If so, what caused the change?*



When I first got into bags, before designer bags I bought smaller shoulder bags, kind of like the size of the Fendi baguettes, where you wear them tucked right under your armpit. I can’t stand this now - where it makes your arm stick out and you have to take the bag OFF the shoulder to get into it.

At this point it’s become clear to me that what I love the most is (1) a satchel with a long strap so that I can carry it by hand but throw over my shoulder if I’m busy, (2) a longish shoulder bag where I can rest my hand on the bag while I’m walking, or (3) a crossbody bag.



jane said:


> I have a question too, which I will answer as well: Do you have a HG bag that you would break your "rules" for in a heartbeat? I do. The 2008 LV Monogram Mirage Speedy 30 in black. I am STILL kicking myself for not buying it! I was at a special trunk show event at the store when it came out and my SA offered to put me on the list for it, and I said no. WHHHHYYYYYYYYYY



Sorry to hear you missed out on that bag for now!

When you say break the rules, do you mean our 2021 resolution rules?

Other than that, I’m not sure what HG bag is out there that would break my handbag rules. HG bags that are still out there for me would probably be a perfect beige bag, though that’s a bit nebulous - basically I don’t have one in mind yet but will know it when I see it. I’m also hunting for a perfect ‘raspberry red’ bag.

I also just saw this on fashionphile, and this may now be added to the HG list, but in a smaller size.  Not sure if this color is still to be had, I know next to nothing about Hermes.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Orange and yellow bags... Coach canvas tote, Le Pliage in coral and...
> SHE IS HERE! Hermès Picotin 18
> 
> She arrived dirty enough to be dingy and with more corner wear than on the pics. I honestly was underwhelmed...not as nice as what I saw in the store, which was black and looked and felt luxe. I started to wonder if I made a mistake, should have gotten another color....and DH was distinctly unimpressed. Said “this is the $1400 bag?” So I cleaned and conditioned her, put on the Mediterranee lock I bought (she did not have one, which I knew about, and no dust bag either, which I did not know about). I put all my stuff inside (fit perfectly which had been a concern) a scarf and nestled it in, tied it and voila! The bag that was a disappointment looks exactly the way I hoped! I think I am going to make a drawstring bag out of the scarf, but this does the trick for now! I have a cute silver snaffle bit keychain coming that should be the perfect final touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990662
> View attachment 4990667
> View attachment 4990670
> View attachment 4990674
> View attachment 4990675



The Picotin looks so lovely in your pictures! I´m glad you were able to clean, condition and style her until she exactly met your expectations. 
It´s always awful to feel underwhelmed when a new bag arrives. You did a great job!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> @JenJBS My brands:
> 
> *3* Halston- Finding this brand to be hit and miss. Some of their leathers feel cheap, some are buttery soft. I'm lucky I nabbed the great ones before they stopped producing bags.
> 
> *4* Coach- each one is unique and fun. Great quality.
> 
> *1* Kate Spade- the owl bag that is really a fun novelty to have and I wear all summer long.
> 
> *5* Marc by Marc Jacobs- chewy, thick leather! These are my office bags and are true workhorses
> *2* Marc Jacobs- from right before the current line where they merged MJ and the diffusion line. Very nice leather, but not quite like the older leathers.
> 
> *2* Tommy Hilfiger- One is a forever bag with gorgeous details and no obvious branding. One is a nylon men's messenger I was gifted a couple of years ago that I think will be a good travel bag.
> 
> *3* Hammitt- brilliantly soft leather, love the studding on these bags.
> 
> *1* Longchamps- the leather feels like butter!
> 
> *1* Coccinelle- gifted by my siblings last year. Again, luscious leather.
> 
> *1* Sandro- I was drawn to the unique shape and love this bag. They use full grain leather, which was a surprise for a high street brand.
> 
> *1* Vince Camuto- gifted to me. I love it now that I've painted it a different colour and because I dunked it which entirely changed the texture of the leather for the better. I don't think I'd buy another, unless I wanted a beater bag for work where a better brand would raise eyebrows.
> 
> *1* DKNY tote- I bought this to use for job interviews and haven't used it at all because the world is on fire, lol. I'm not a tote person normally, so it sits awaiting the day I get to use it. Great leather on it, though. For the price, that was a big surprise.
> 
> *3* vintage bags
> 
> *2* misc unkown/ unbranded pre-loved bags
> 
> *6* custom/bespoke bags handmade by artisans as mementos of places I've been. These are what started my bag collecting!
> Actually seeing how few of these I have left has made me a little blue. I remember the days when half my collection consisted of these bespoke bags, but so many have been totally worn out from use and now they are truly outnumbered by contemporary bags.
> All the same, I'm happy that I always used these as my daily bags and enjoyed them fully, because no other bags will ever bring me that level of joy. I hope to add more to my collection when I'm able to start traveling again.
> 
> So my current total is 36. I plan to remove at least 2 more this year, and I know that my MBMJ bags are already on their last legs, so those may leave shortly afterwards. Hope to gradually work the number down to 16.



You have so many unique and exceptional bags!    Such an extraordinary collection. 

I looked today to see if there are any more bags I can let go, and... no. Not for now. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s impressive! What a variety of bags- and you actually know how many you have...
> I refuse to count... plus I have lots of vintage bags without any brand name or by brands not interesting to you all.
> 
> 
> Dior   I own some Dior bags, except for 2 they are all from the Galliano era. I love the designs and the great quality. Even the most beaten up preloved bag            can be fixed and will be fine, again.
> YSL    2 bags from the Tom Ford era - great quality, very clean design- suede interiors!
> 
> Goldpfeil (German brand, out of business)    quite a few bags from the 50ies and 60ies- top quality, great prices as vintage
> Jaguar (German brand, out of business)       3 bags from the 60ies- undestroyable! Not cheap as there aren´t too many on the preloved market.
> 
> Alexander McQueen   one clutch- DeManta. Great design, medium quality. Fine to me as I found it at a bargain price.



Thank you! 

I had them listed in the Inventory before the TPF site update. That feature disappeared for a bit in the update, and I missed it, so I created an Excel sheet with my bags, and their details. That makes it easy to keep track of the number, color, brand, etc. 

Looks like you have an impressive variety yourself! Particularly of vintage bags! Sad so many great bag brands are no longer in business.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> For me in terms of brands:
> Fendi: 1
> - Prob fav brand which is weird since I only own one. But love their leathers, styles, and sense of fun.
> Chanel: 2, with #3 on the way
> - Prob my second fav brand... admittedly I’m just under the spell right now.
> Bottega Veneta: 3
> - In love with the soft leathers and excellent colors.
> Prada: 1
> - Adore my double zip but I think I only need the one
> Celine: 2
> - Love the construction, the leathers, and the class/elegance
> Proenza Schouler: 6
> - This was my first designer crush so I have a lot of their bags. Have decided to part with three though that are no longer making my heart sing.
> Chloe: 2
> Polene: 2
> - Love the shapes and elegance for the $.
> Tory Burch: 3
> Coach: 3
> LV: 1
> Generic Nordstrom: 1
> 
> Total: 28
> 
> I expect my personal max is around 40, eventually
> 
> 
> 
> When I first got into bags, before designer bags I bought smaller shoulder bags, kind of like the size of the Fendi baguettes, where you are them tucked right under your armpit. I can’t stand this now - where it makes your arm stick out and you have to take the bag OFF the shoulder to get into it.
> 
> At this point it’s become clear to me that what I love the most is (1) a satchel with a long strap so that I can carry it by hand but throw over my shoulder if I’m busy, (2) a longish shoulder bag where I can rest my hand on the bag while I’m walking, or (3) a crossbody bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you missed out on that bag for now!
> 
> When you say break the rules, do you mean our 2021 resolution rules?
> 
> Other than that, I’m not sure what HG bag is out there that would break my handbag rules. HG bags that are still out there for me would probably be a perfect beige bag, though that’s a bit nebulous - basically I don’t have one in mind yet but will know it when I see it. I’m also hunting for a perfect ‘raspberry red’ bag.
> 
> I also just saw this on fashionphile, and this may now be added to the HG list, but in a smaller size.  Not sure if this color is still to be had, I know next to nothing about Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 4991111



Great variety of styles and brands! I feel the same about BV and Polene.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> I have the Mini Pouch in purple, and love it! It looks like the lavender is lighter.
> 
> I feel the same way about red. I think a true red can be used as a neutral; but I always think of it, and wear it, as an accent color with grey, black, black and white, tan, etc. Or as the main color (a red dress) with black accessories, or silver or gold accessories. I get what you mean about wearing red with blue looking like a flag, but for if it's worn with jeans, and red or black shoes and bag (*not* white) it doesn't look like the flag to me; since I see jeans as a total neutral, even though they are blue.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> For about a decade after graduating and working, I wore just one bag until it wore out and then got another.  Ah, the simplicity of those times!  My interest in bags spiked after a particularly dreary winter.  When spring came, I was obsessed with the idea of a pretty pink bag that epitomized spring.  Thus began a quest for a handbag, which led to TPF, and well, here I am now with a handbag collection, lol.  My preferred style really hasn't changed that much -- I still love a top handle bag, ideally with an optional shoulder strap.  I am not drawn to totes and will never splurge on one -- for me a basic model is just fine.
> 
> A few things have changed though.  If I love the aesthetics of a bag, I have realized I am willing to compromise a bit even if it's not ideal in other ways.  A clutch is a perfect example.  I did get one with a chain, but the artistry of a Bottega clutch (some of them don't have any chain strap) has made me re-think, and if an absolute beauty came my way, I would be tempted to get it even if it meant there was no shoulder chain.  But it would be the exception rather than the rule.
> Your bucket bag is so glam!   I don't have a bucket bag in my wardrobe and have never felt tempted to add one; not sure why since they are pretty and functional.
> 
> I think you've articulated exactly what my difficulties are with coordinating a red bag with different colored clothing.  I too would wear it with the neutral colored clothing (camel, beige, etc.,) listed above and that's about it.  I do think jeans are mostly neutral, so a red bag with jeans is fine.  Red bags do look so pretty!



Oh yes totally agree with both of you - jeans are absolutly a neutral.  And I would wear a red bag with them.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bag count-

Hermès- 1
LV- 6
Gucci- 2
Fendi- 2
Etro- 1
Bally- 1
Burberry- 1
Coach- 3
Dooney- 2
Ralph Lauren- 1 Black Label, one LRL
Rebecca Minkoff- 1
Le Pliage- 3

4 other bags, including a cute straw tote from my son 

Total- 29

Better than I thought, but I did just list 5 to cover the Pico, as well as 2 others...and do the Le Pliage really count? They fold up so small... 

Edit- forgot a Coach...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Jereni said:


> In truth, I sort of feel like red is the furthest thing from a neutral possible lol. To me it doesn’t go with other colors... with blue I just immediately feel like I’m dressing like a flag, with green it’s Christmas, with pink it’s a lot of warm tones together... I love red as the pop of non-neutral against black, white, gray, beige, camel... But then again I may just not have enough imagination


 exactly how I feel!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had the same color...mustard. Didn’t wear it then, but would now.
> 
> On bag brands....
> Hermès- the leather, the construction, the simplicity
> LV- utility, quality, classic styling, lightweight
> Gucci- surprising quality, classic but with a sassy wink
> Etro- surprising quality, beautiful colors
> Burberry- cute, but not luxe
> Bally- great leather, quality construction
> Coach- nice styles, mixed quality
> Dooney and Bourke- styling is kinda preppy-frumpy and they are heavy, but great leather and quality for the money
> Ralph Lauren- classic meets chic styling, nice leather
> Rebecca Minkoff- nice colors
> Fendi- canvas: lightweight, takes a beating, functional but compact styling
> Longchamp Le Pliage- great colors, functional but boring
> 
> + a couple contemporary brands, cute or gifts


Wonderful variety and great brand descriptions. I recall a thread with similar line of thought! I searched and I couldn’t find it. 


Sparkletastic said:


> I doubt it. It has divided sections which are good for a work bag and large flat items (laptop, portfolio, files, etc.)
> 
> Outside of work, I tend to like smallish medium sized bags because I don’t carry much. I do need one good “personal wear” tote for the rare occasions when I want to carry a wrap or other goodies but because of the structure, this isn’t a good option for that.
> You have a great range of brands!  I love the variety.
> 
> We used to do a bags by brand showcase in the fall which is a lot of fun. If everyone is still interested we can do it again this year.
> 
> *Dior* (7) - I loved _everything_ about this brand through the Raf Simons era - the outstanding quality, flirty femininity and romantic nature of the brand appeals to me. The luscious lambskin leather and special little details (especially on limited edition items) make me squeal!! I hate what MCG has done with the brand  and hope she moves on.
> *Chanel* (4) - I used to own twice as many Chanel because I love the iconic style of the classic flap. But, I sold them because my personal fashion style includes more “modern drama” and sometimes the C’s felt a little stodgy.   Still love my remaining babies though!
> *Fendi* (3) - Diversity of styles plus quality plus a modern take on classics. Yay!
> *Gucci* (1) - I love the quality and the opulence of some designs. But, G can get too quirky or a little overdone for my style.
> *Jimmy Choo* (1) - Completely underrated which lets me be under the radar when I want to be. Unique styles and great quality but resale is dreadful so I don’t have more. But I’m eyeballing one now.
> *Louis Vuitton* (1) - Can’t say I love this brand but I do love the leather on the bag I have. It’s so thick and chewy!
> *Max Mara* (1) - Great leather, sophisticated styling and outstanding construction.
> *Miu Miu* (1) - It’s fun!
> *Prada* (2) - My gateway drug to premier bags LOL! I love the sturdy Saffiano and streamlined styles for high usage & business bags.
> *Trussardi* (1) - Fun!
> *Saint Laurent* (2) - I can get pretty designs and decent quality at a very reasonable price. Also like the black hardware in recent designs.
> 24 total. I’m well under my 30 bag  maximum.  Maybe it’s time to go shopping. LOL!


Fantastic variety of brands! Good descriptions, too.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Orange and yellow bags... Coach canvas tote, Le Pliage in coral and...
> SHE IS HERE! Hermès Picotin 18
> 
> She arrived dirty enough to be dingy and with more corner wear than on the pics. I honestly was underwhelmed...not as nice as what I saw in the store, which was black and looked and felt luxe. I started to wonder if I made a mistake, should have gotten another color....and DH was distinctly unimpressed. Said “this is the $1400 bag?” So I cleaned and conditioned her, put on the Mediterranee lock I bought (she did not have one, which I knew about, and no dust bag either, which I did not know about). I put all my stuff inside (fit perfectly which had been a concern) a scarf and nestled it in, tied it and voila! The bag that was a disappointment looks exactly the way I hoped! I think I am going to make a drawstring bag out of the scarf, but this does the trick for now! I have a cute silver snaffle bit keychain coming that should be the perfect final touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990662
> View attachment 4990667
> View attachment 4990670
> View attachment 4990674
> View attachment 4990675


I was hoping you would your newest addition in Orange/Yellow week. I am sorry she didn’t thrill you when she arrived. She looks gorgeous.


jane said:


> Happy Valentine's Day! I have been reading this thread this morning and since I have already been actively trying to shop my closet and thin my collection, this seems like a good place for me. I must however admit that though I am in the process of selling a number of bags and accessories, I have also added three purses and two wallets this year (all new-to-me). But -- that is also after having purchased no new bags in 2020 and only one in 2019, so, I think it evens out!
> 
> My Collection by the Numbers-- the oldest bag I currently own is from 2006 (*LV Monogram Mizi*)
> 
> Louis Vuitton - *4* (never-sell treasures, including my HG Watercolor Speedy 30 in white)
> Bottega Veneta - *3* (never-sell treasures, all from the TM era)
> Coach - *11* (half of these are clutch-type purses that are rarely carried, so it really feels more like 6)
> Rebecca Minkoff - *3* (all older Morning After bags with the good leather from 10+ years ago)
> Marc By Marc Jacobs - *1* (incredible chewy soft leather)
> Dooney & Bourke - *1* (a small lizard-embossed Barlow, the only DB I have ever liked, a xmas gift from my husband)
> Vince Camuto - *1* (a slouchy snake-embossed tote that is surprisingly great given its low price)
> Aimee Kestenberg - *2* (leather backpacks that I use for traveling)
> 
> Total: *26*
> I would say about half of those are in regular rotation.
> and yes, I have all of that in a spreadsheet


Welcome to the thread Jane. You have fabulous variety in your collection. I loved the LV Mizi! I use to covet a black Mizi more than a decade ago. Kudos to you on having a fabulous mono Mizi. 


Sparkletastic said:


> *So, has your preferred style(s) changed over time? If so, what caused the change?*


Great eye candy!
I used to prefer totes and shoulder bags and not care for hand held bags. My lifestyle was working mom with younger kids.
Now, I don’t carry all of their stuff and I love top handle bags with a long strap and medium to small bags. Especially since Covid, I am not going on adventures that are either long in duration or requiring a large capacity bag.  


JenJBS said:


> I have the Jimmy Choo in the unadorned black and gold colorway. Perfect evening bag, but it's just ever so slightly too small for my phone. Well, I can stuff my phone in on a diagonal, but it looks like it's pushing out the velvet ever so slightly, and I don't want to risk that. But the bag is divine!
> I love bucket bags and camera bags.
> 
> I wouldn't really say my style has changed, but I do now prefer smaller bags than I used to. I got tired of carrying around so much stuff I didn't need to, and smaller bags keep me from doing that, since there isn't enough room to carry extra stuff; and it's easy to find things in a small bag.
> 
> View attachment 4990744


That is one sexy bag!  


jane said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I must say I prefer my original RP Aquarelle -- the palette was just purples, pinks, oranges. It boggles my mind that the new collection is men's bags only, what a ridiculous decision. I got my speedy 30 the year it came out from someone in Hawaii; the 30 size was only released there and in Japan, so I was very fortunate. The original retail was something like $1150, which now you can get a mono speedy 25 for? Lol.
> 
> The BVs are medium ebano Campana, which I purchased from the boutique in 2007 for a mere $995. To me it is priceless. I also have a metallic Lauren clutch and a fume medium Veneta, which is a pale neutral grey.
> 
> The MABs are a fantastic wine red and emerald green, both in a glazed leather, and I also have the original MAC with ringed short tassels in dark gray. I have tried to sell that bag a few times but got no interest, so I guess it was meant to be mine.
> 
> *My MBMJ is the Fran tote in Electric Stage Blue*, which is a gorgeous blue that leans really purple. I absolutely _adore _this bag.
> 
> I have a question too, which I will answer as well: Do you have a HG bag that you would break your "rules" for in a heartbeat? I do. The 2008 LV Monogram Mirage Speedy 30 in black. I am STILL kicking myself for not buying it! I was at a special trunk show event at the store when it came out and my SA offered to put me on the list for it, and I said no. WHHHHYYYYYYYYYY


I am sisters with you, I have a MBMJ Electric Stage Blue Natasha.  


JenJBS said:


> On the LV Tread about the new Watercolor collection everyone is talking about how weird it is that it will only be the Men's collection. Since I have no history with LV, or an LV SA, I probably won't be able to get one of the pieces. I imagine they will be popular, and reserved by SA's for their best clients. *My wallet says that is for the best... Stupid wallet. *
> 
> Campana is my favorite BV style!
> RM does have exquisite greens, and reds.
> I also adore my MBMJ Percy bags.
> 
> Interesting question. I am lucky enough to already own my HG bag (thanks to a dear TPF member), so no.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> I don’t have an orange or yellow bag, but this barenia trim is orange in my world of neutrals
> happy V day all!
> View attachment 4990827


So pretty - the leather glows!  


whateve said:


> My yellow and orange bags haven't changed for the last few years. They are all Coach. I typically only carry the round orange one on Halloween. It is a vintage bag that I got at a very low price.  The patent orange bag I don't love but it is useful in the rain. I may give it to my daughter eventually. It is her favorite color.


You have fantastic colours in your collection whateve!
Yay Reed Krakoff - I had a fuchsia Standard Mini that was a fun bag.


Kimbashop said:


> My purse brands:
> 
> *Arayla*: 7. I love this small, US company run by two women. The leather is incredible. The vibe is casual elegance. And the service is wonderful.
> *Balenciaga*: 7 plus 2 SLGs that function as makeup bags and clutches. One of my favorite brands and still very much my style: I find the moto bags classic, timeless, yet also edgy. Beautiful colors and leathers. I love softly structure satchels.
> *Bottega Veneta*: 2, and I would like to purchase more. Gorgeous craftsmanship, understated designs, beautiful colors. I could see owning a rainbow of Nodinis, which to me is the most perfect crossbody design.
> *Coach: *3. At one time I had more. I love the older, classic styles from the 90's.
> *de Lanthe*: 1 Bermuda bag with 4 covers! I grew up in the 1970s and 80s, when preppy reigned supreme. I had a Bermuda bag in middle school. Later in life, I found the de Lanthe bag on ebay. I will never part with it. I love the sound it makes when the wood handles close together.
> *DeMellier:* 1. A mini-Venice. I love the brand's mission. And their styles are fun while also remaining classic.
> *Givenchy*: 1. Timeless, elegant, and classic in design and function. I love my soft Antigona, the only bag I own from Givenchy (so far). Beautiful leather. Since purchasing it in December, it has become my most used bag.
> *Hermes*: 1. I own a Trim, a gorgeous structured hobo that is so easy to wear. Beautiful leather and craftsmanship. I'd like to get another. And someday I'd like to own a vintage Kelly 32 in box leather.
> *Marco Massaccesi*: 9. One of a handful of Italian craftsman left (he learned the trade from his father and now owns his own studio where the bags are made). Beautiful craftsmanship and leathers sourced from Itally. The service is first-rate.
> *Marc Jacobs*: 1. I had 2 but sold the Hobo that I no longer reached for. I now just own the "totally turnlock" crossbody bag that was popular in 2010.
> *Rebecca Minkoff:* 2. Such a fun company. My mini MAB was my favorite bag for years and is still seen everywhere in NYC; I will never let it go.
> *Misc. handmade bags * A lovely French Blue crossbody bag I bought in Belgium from a woman who owned a shop in Leuven and made the bags in the front of her store. A handwoven straw tote I bought in Hawaii. A fabric bag made by an artist in my town.
> *Misc. Vintage handbags*: 6. I own about 4 vintage bags from my mother and grandmother and 2 that I thrifted. I have a weakness for vintage bags. I love using them as special occasion bags for weddings and formals.
> I'm planning to sell or give away about 7 bags this year. Eventually, I would like to get down to about 30 bags.


Great descriptions, an enjoyable read, especially the handmade and vintage bags.


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4991055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red bag #3 for Valentine’s Day - Coach Cooper Carryall in Bordeaux
> 
> Happy Valentine’s Day!


Wonderful colour - I adore Bordeaux bags!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> @JenJBS My brands:
> 
> *3* Halston- Finding this brand to be hit and miss. Some of their leathers feel cheap, some are buttery soft. I'm lucky I nabbed the great ones before they stopped producing bags.
> 
> *4* Coach- each one is unique and fun. Great quality.
> 
> *1* Kate Spade- the owl bag that is really a fun novelty to have and I wear all summer long.
> 
> *5* Marc by Marc Jacobs- chewy, thick leather! These are my office bags and are true workhorses
> *2* Marc Jacobs- from right before the current line where they merged MJ and the diffusion line. Very nice leather, but not quite like the older leathers.
> 
> *2* Tommy Hilfiger- One is a forever bag with gorgeous details and no obvious branding. One is a nylon men's messenger I was gifted a couple of years ago that I think will be a good travel bag.
> 
> *3* Hammitt- brilliantly soft leather, love the studding on these bags.
> 
> *1* Longchamps- the leather feels like butter!
> 
> *1* Coccinelle- gifted by my siblings last year. Again, luscious leather.
> 
> *1* Sandro- I was drawn to the unique shape and love this bag. They use full grain leather, which was a surprise for a high street brand.
> 
> *1* Vince Camuto- gifted to me. I love it now that I've painted it a different colour and because I dunked it which entirely changed the texture of the leather for the better. I don't think I'd buy another, unless I wanted a beater bag for work where a better brand would raise eyebrows.
> 
> *1* DKNY tote- I bought this to use for job interviews and haven't used it at all because the world is on fire, lol. I'm not a tote person normally, so it sits awaiting the day I get to use it. Great leather on it, though. For the price, that was a big surprise.
> 
> *3* vintage bags
> 
> *2* misc unkown/ unbranded pre-loved bags
> 
> *6* custom/bespoke bags handmade by artisans as mementos of places I've been. These are what started my bag collecting!
> Actually seeing how few of these I have left has made me a little blue. I remember the days when half my collection consisted of these bespoke bags, but so many have been totally worn out from use and now they are truly outnumbered by contemporary bags.
> All the same, I'm happy that I always used these as my daily bags and enjoyed them fully, because no other bags will ever bring me that level of joy. I hope to add more to my collection when I'm able to start traveling again.
> 
> So my current total is 36. I plan to remove at least 2 more this year, and I know that my MBMJ bags are already on their last legs, so those may leave shortly afterwards. Hope to gradually work the number down to 16.


Wonderful diversity of brands, love of luscious leather and appreciation for mementos of your worldly travels.


cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s impressive! What a variety of bags- and you actually know how many you have...
> *I refuse to count... *plus I have lots of vintage bags without any brand name or by brands not interesting to you all.
> 
> Dior   I own some Dior bags, except for 2 they are all from the Galliano era. I love the designs and the great quality. Even the most beaten up preloved bag            can be fixed and will be fine, again.
> YSL    2 bags from the Tom Ford era - great quality, very clean design- suede interiors!
> 
> Goldpfeil (German brand, out of business)    quite a few bags from the 50ies and 60ies- top quality, great prices as vintage
> Jaguar (German brand, out of business)       3 bags from the 60ies- undestroyable! Not cheap as there aren´t too many on the preloved market.
> 
> Alexander McQueen   one clutch- DeManta. Great design, medium quality. Fine to me as I found it at a bargain price.


You have great self awareness of what you like.
*I refuse to count... *


JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    My gancini bracelet.
> View attachment 4991099
> View attachment 4991100


That is so pretty! 


Jereni said:


> For me in terms of brands:
> Fendi: 1
> - Prob fav brand which is weird since I only own one. But love their leathers, styles, and sense of fun.
> Chanel: 2, with #3 on the way
> - Prob my second fav brand... admittedly I’m just under the spell right now.
> Bottega Veneta: 3
> - In love with the soft leathers and excellent colors.
> Prada: 1
> - Adore my double zip but I think I only need the one
> Celine: 2
> - Love the construction, the leathers, and the class/elegance
> Proenza Schouler: 6
> - This was my first designer crush so I have a lot of their bags. Have decided to part with three though that are no longer making my heart sing.
> Chloe: 2
> Polene: 2
> - Love the shapes and elegance for the $.
> Tory Burch: 3
> Coach: 3
> LV: 1
> Generic Nordstrom: 1
> 
> Total: 28
> 
> I expect my personal max is around 40, eventually
> 
> 
> 
> When I first got into bags, before designer bags I bought smaller shoulder bags, kind of like the size of the Fendi baguettes, where you wear them tucked right under your armpit. I can’t stand this now - where it makes your arm stick out and you have to take the bag OFF the shoulder to get into it.
> 
> At this point it’s become clear to me that what I love the most is (1) a satchel with a long strap so that I can carry it by hand but throw over my shoulder if I’m busy, (2) a longish shoulder bag where I can rest my hand on the bag while I’m walking, or (3) a crossbody bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you missed out on that bag for now!
> 
> When you say break the rules, do you mean our 2021 resolution rules?
> 
> Other than that, I’m not sure what HG bag is out there that would break my handbag rules. HG bags that are still out there for me would probably be a perfect beige bag, though that’s a bit nebulous - basically I don’t have one in mind yet but will know it when I see it. I’m also hunting for a perfect ‘raspberry red’ bag.
> 
> I also just saw this on fashionphile, and this may now be added to the HG list, but in a smaller size.  Not sure if this color is still to be had, I know next to nothing about Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 4991111


I love your Peekaboo and you rock your PS bags! That Vert Vertigo Kelly is pretty.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag count-
> 
> Hermès- 1
> LV- 6
> Gucci- 2
> Fendi- 2
> Etro- 1
> Bally- 1
> Burberry- 1
> Coach- 3
> Dooney- 2
> Ralph Lauren- 1 Black Label, one LRL
> Rebecca Minkoff- 1
> Le Pliage- 3
> 
> 4 other bags, including a cute straw tote from my son
> 
> Total- 29
> 
> Better than I thought, but I did just list 5 to cover the Pico, as well as 2 others...*and do the Le Pliage really count? They fold up so small... *
> 
> Edit- forgot a Coach...


*and do the Le Pliage really count? They fold up so small...*


----------



## Sparkletastic

JenJBS said:


> I have the Jimmy Choo in the unadorned black and gold colorway. Perfect evening bag, but it's just ever so slightly too small for my phone. Well, I can stuff my phone in on a diagonal, but it looks like it's pushing out the velvet ever so slightly, and I don't want to risk that. But the bag is divine!
> I love bucket bags and camera bags.
> 
> I wouldn't really say my style has changed, but I do now prefer smaller bags than I used to. I got tired of carrying around so much stuff I didn't need to, and smaller bags keep me from doing that, since there isn't enough room to carry extra stuff; and it's easy to find things in a small bag.
> 
> View attachment 4990744


Another bucket bag to tempt us from Bvlgari.  It comes in many different color ways. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





JenJBS said:


> You have so many unique and exceptional bags!    Such an extraordinary collection.
> 
> I looked today to see if there are any more bags I can let go, and... no. Not for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I had them listed in the Inventory before the TPF site update. That feature disappeared for a bit in the update, and I missed it, so I created an Excel sheet with my bags, and their details. That makes it easy to keep track of the number, color, brand, etc.
> 
> Looks like you have an impressive variety yourself! Particularly of vintage bags! Sad so many great bag brands are no longer in business.


What / where is the inventory function?


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> You have so many unique and exceptional bags!  Such an extraordinary collection.


That's how I'd describe your collection! Each piece of yours is extraordinary!
Thank you for prompting this exercise! 
It really brought home just how far away I am from my ideal collection. 4-5 years ago, I actually had my ideal core collection down and each piece was a work of art. It was mainly my 'memento' bespoke bags and only 3 or 4 contemporary (if my memory serves).
Then I started exploring contemporary bags and then my friends and family started gifting me more (and more and more) bags. That's when it turned into what it is now...just a random collection of contemporary.
I'm very lucky to have such an abundance of pretties, and each one has something unique about it, but I have to think hard about letting more go. This is so far away from my ideal, streamlined collection.



More bags said:


> Wonderful diversity of brands, love of luscious leather and appreciation for mementos of your worldly travels.


Thanks! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Another bucket bag to tempt us from Bvlgari.  It comes in many different color ways.


Love Bvlgari bags!

@whateve Sorry to ask on here but I can't keep up with the various threads...have you and hubby had the second shot yet? If so, I just want to say that I am SO happy for you!  
____

That little exercise of listing my collection by brand really has been an eye-opener! I definitely know now what direction I want to take with my collection moving forward.
Step 1 is to enjoy what I have now (they're already with me and should be used) and slowly keep releasing anything that isn't quite right.
Step 2 is to hit my goal of only 16 bags.
Step 3 is for waaayyy into the future...
Should I ever be able to afford them (it's truly unlikely but I want to dream big), I would like to add 1 vintage Dior (totally inspired by @Sparkletastic and @cowgirlsboots), and a Bvlgari.

I've had Bvlgari on my wish list for _f o r e v e r!_ It's just that their styles don't work on me. I've tried and tried them in the store, and the attention to detail is unparalleled! However, when I hold one, it always looks I'm holding someone else's bag.
They recently came out with neon coloured, smaller bags that I thought I might be able to pull off, but alas, they weren't as gorgeous as the forever line usually is.
Hopefully by the time I can afford one, they'll have a style that is more 'me'. Or I will have grown into their classic styles.
So my future capsule of bags will ideally consist of 1 Dior, 1 Bvlgari, 5 contemporary bags (kept from my existing collection) 7 bespoke bags (either the current ones or new ones added along the way), and 2 office/travel bags.
Wow! I feel great now that I have a better idea of what my curated bag wardrobe will look like. Of course, that may change in time, but it feels right for now.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> That's how I'd describe your collection! Each piece of yours is extraordinary!
> Thank you for prompting this exercise!
> It really brought home just how far away I am from my ideal collection. 4-5 years ago, I actually had my ideal core collection down and each piece was a work of art. It was mainly my 'memento' bespoke bags and only 3 or 4 contemporary (if my memory serves).
> Then I started exploring contemporary bags and then my friends and family started gifting me more (and more and more) bags. That's when it turned into what it is now...just a random collection of contemporary.
> I'm very lucky to have such an abundance of pretties, and each one has something unique about it, but I have to think hard about letting more go. This is so far away from my ideal, streamlined collection.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Love Bvlgari bags!
> 
> @whateve Sorry to ask on here but I can't keep up with the various threads...have you and hubby had the second shot yet? If so, I just want to say that I am SO happy for you!
> ____
> 
> That little exercise of listing my collection by brand really has been an eye-opener! I definitely know now what direction I want to take with my collection moving forward.
> Step 1 is to enjoy what I have now (they're already with me and should be used) and slowly keep releasing anything that isn't quite right.
> Step 2 is to hit my goal of only 16 bags.
> Step 3 is for waaayyy into the future...
> Should I ever be able to afford them (it's truly unlikely but I want to dream big), I would like to add 1 vintage Dior (totally inspired by @Sparkletastic and @cowgirlsboots), and a Bvlgari.
> 
> I've had Bvlgari on my wish list for _f o r e v e r!_ It's just that their styles don't work on me. I've tried and tried them in the store, and the attention to detail is unparalleled! However, when I hold one, it always looks I'm holding someone else's bag.
> They recently came out with neon coloured, smaller bags that I thought I might be able to pull off, but alas, they weren't as gorgeous as the forever line usually is.
> Hopefully by the time I can afford one, they'll have a style that is more 'me'. Or I will have grown into their classic styles.
> So my future capsule of bags will ideally consist of 1 Dior, 1 Bvlgari, 5 contemporary bags (kept from my existing collection) 7 bespoke bags (either the current ones or new ones added along the way), and 2 office/travel bags.
> Wow! I feel great now that I have a better idea of what my curated bag wardrobe will look like. Of course, that may change in time, but it feels right for now.


Thanks for asking! We had our second shot on Saturday afternoon. DH has a slight fever and has been sick to his stomach. Both of us have sore arms. Both of us woke up with headaches. I've been feeling nauseated and dizzy. I'm hoping that tomorrow we will both feel a lot better.

In two weeks we get to see our son in person. We are really looking forward to that!


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Thanks for asking! We had our second shot on Saturday afternoon. DH has a slight fever and has been sick to his stomach. Both of us have sore arms. Both of us woke up with headaches. I've been feeling nauseated and dizzy. I'm hoping that tomorrow we will both feel a lot better.
> 
> In two weeks we get to see our son in person. We are really looking forward to that!


I'm thrilled for you! I mean that sincerely! I know how strict you've had to be throughout, so I was elated when you managed to get yourself in for a shot before expected. 
Sorry to hear you both have some symptoms (though that hopefully means that the vaccine is doing its job). It seems random that some people have no issues after the shots while others feel ill for days. I really hope you both feel better soon.
And I cannot wait for you to celebrate with your son!  No doubt you'll all feel a lot better after being able to see each other properly again. 

I really hope they figure out what to do for those of us who are ineligible. I won't breathe easy until my mum and I both get some sort of vaccine. Hopefully the brilliant scientists will tackle this problem next.
Sorry to divert the thread everyone. I've been counting down the days to get this update!


----------



## Hazzelnut

Loving seeing everyone’s bag count!

Mine would be:
Chanel - 3 bags, 3 SLGs
Bought 3 bags in a year after having a massive bag clear out, although I know how excessive this is!! Brand has won my heart, but I think I’m done unless I find my perfect tweed.
Dior - 1 bag
Louis Vuitton - 1 bag
Marc Jacobs - 1 bag
Gucci - 1 bag
Burberry - 1 bag
Mulberry - 2 bags
Vivienne Westwood - 1 bag 
Kurt Geiger - 1 bag

I have a few bags on my Wishlist, but am trying to stay focused on saving for a new house. Although I’m finding it a struggle to not look at them!!


----------



## momasaurus

jane said:


> Happy Valentine's Day! I have been reading this thread this morning and since I have already been actively trying to shop my closet and thin my collection, this seems like a good place for me. I must however admit that though I am in the process of selling a number of bags and accessories, I have also added three purses and two wallets this year (all new-to-me). But -- that is also after having purchased no new bags in 2020 and only one in 2019, so, I think it evens out!
> 
> My Collection by the Numbers-- the oldest bag I currently own is from 2006 (LV Monogram Mizi)
> 
> Louis Vuitton - *4* (never-sell treasures, including my HG Watercolor Speedy 30 in white)
> Bottega Veneta - *3* (never-sell treasures, all from the TM era)
> Coach - *11* (half of these are clutch-type purses that are rarely carried, so it really feels more like 6)
> Rebecca Minkoff - *3* (all older Morning After bags with the good leather from 10+ years ago)
> Marc By Marc Jacobs - *1* (incredible chewy soft leather)
> Dooney & Bourke - *1* (a small lizard-embossed Barlow, the only DB I have ever liked, a xmas gift from my husband)
> Vince Camuto - *1* (a slouchy snake-embossed tote that is surprisingly great given its low price)
> Aimee Kestenberg - *2* (leather backpacks that I use for traveling)
> 
> Total: *26*
> I would say about half of those are in regular rotation.
> and yes, I have all of that in a spreadsheet


Welcome!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Everyone - has your taste or focus changed on what style of bag you buy?
> 
> I used to be almost exclusively enamored with flaps. But, relatively recently (before the black hole of 2020) Mr. Sparkle gifted me with a small bucket and a camera bag. I love them!  So now I’m super tempted by more.
> 
> For example, I love this pretty pink bucket from Jimmy Choo.
> View attachment 4990713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I can’t justify pulling the trigger because I already own this pretty pink bucket from Fendi _(seen with me on our last trip.  Anyone else remember this thing called traveling?) _
> View attachment 4990709
> 
> I’m also intrigued by this cute minty scalloped version by Polene
> View attachment 4990733
> 
> *So, has your preferred style(s) changed over time? If so, what caused the change?*


These are beautiful. I don't think the pink buckets are redundant - you'd carry them totally different places, right?


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Orange and yellow bags... Coach canvas tote, Le Pliage in coral and...
> SHE IS HERE! Hermès Picotin 18
> 
> She arrived dirty enough to be dingy and with more corner wear than on the pics. I honestly was underwhelmed...not as nice as what I saw in the store, which was black and looked and felt luxe. I started to wonder if I made a mistake, should have gotten another color....and DH was distinctly unimpressed. Said “this is the $1400 bag?” So I cleaned and conditioned her, put on the Mediterranee lock I bought (she did not have one, which I knew about, and no dust bag either, which I did not know about). I put all my stuff inside (fit perfectly which had been a concern) a scarf and nestled it in, tied it and voila! The bag that was a disappointment looks exactly the way I hoped! I think I am going to make a drawstring bag out of the scarf, but this does the trick for now! I have a cute silver snaffle bit keychain coming that should be the perfect final touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990662
> View attachment 4990667
> View attachment 4990670
> View attachment 4990674
> View attachment 4990675


That pico looks ready to go!~ Well done.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> @BowieFan1971, your picotin is gorgeous! Congrats!
> @Sparkletastic, I love the pink Jimmy choo bucket bag. It reminds me of a pink fabric bag I had a long time ago.
> I don’t think I have a grail bag per se,  but a rule that I would break for a bag I love would be cost per wear.
> I don’t have an orange or yellow bag, but this barenia trim is orange in my world of neutrals
> happy V day all!
> View attachment 4990827


OMG a barenia trim. FABULOUS!!


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> My yellow and orange bags haven't changed for the last few years. They are all Coach. I typically only carry the round orange one on Halloween. It is a vintage bag that I got at a very low price.  The patent orange bag I don't love but it is useful in the rain. I may give it to my daughter eventually. It is her favorite color.


Uh-oh, I think this week's yellow bag pictures are going to conspire to haunt me, as I don't have a yellow bag. But how fun would one be???


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you -- Rouge Theatre red is my favorite Bal red. And the leather feels so smooth, silky and light. It's like a waterfall on your shoulder. And the BV is a lovely shade of rose.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks-- those have been my two most used bags during the Pandemic. They have been the perfect size for running errands.
> 
> The Soulmate is a bag that didn't catch my eye at first. But now that I own it, it has become my favorite larger bag. We have socially distanced happy hours around the campfire in my neighborhood, and this bag is perfect for toting wine, cups, wine opener, and my mask and phone.
> 
> 
> Thanks -- the Day bag has the most incredible leather -- smooshy and shiny, which helps to showcase that color.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> The DeMellier is such a great little bag. I love the size -- perfect as a date night or errands bag.


Yes, the soulmate would be the perfect bag for your campfire socializing. Also, HOW FUN IS THAT??? Sounds so nice. I am so tired of zoom drinking.


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> For me in terms of brands:
> Fendi: 1
> - Prob fav brand which is weird since I only own one. But love their leathers, styles, and sense of fun.
> Chanel: 2, with #3 on the way
> - Prob my second fav brand... admittedly I’m just under the spell right now.
> Bottega Veneta: 3
> - In love with the soft leathers and excellent colors.
> Prada: 1
> - Adore my double zip but I think I only need the one
> Celine: 2
> - Love the construction, the leathers, and the class/elegance
> Proenza Schouler: 6
> - This was my first designer crush so I have a lot of their bags. Have decided to part with three though that are no longer making my heart sing.
> Chloe: 2
> Polene: 2
> - Love the shapes and elegance for the $.
> Tory Burch: 3
> Coach: 3
> LV: 1
> Generic Nordstrom: 1
> 
> Total: 28
> 
> I expect my personal max is around 40, eventually
> 
> 
> 
> When I first got into bags, before designer bags I bought smaller shoulder bags, kind of like the size of the Fendi baguettes, where you wear them tucked right under your armpit. I can’t stand this now - where it makes your arm stick out and you have to take the bag OFF the shoulder to get into it.
> 
> At this point it’s become clear to me that what I love the most is (1) a satchel with a long strap so that I can carry it by hand but throw over my shoulder if I’m busy, (2) a longish shoulder bag where I can rest my hand on the bag while I’m walking, or (3) a crossbody bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you missed out on that bag for now!
> 
> When you say break the rules, do you mean our 2021 resolution rules?
> 
> Other than that, I’m not sure what HG bag is out there that would break my handbag rules. HG bags that are still out there for me would probably be a perfect beige bag, though that’s a bit nebulous - basically I don’t have one in mind yet but will know it when I see it. I’m also hunting for a perfect ‘raspberry red’ bag.
> 
> I also just saw this on fashionphile, and this may now be added to the HG list, but in a smaller size.  Not sure if this color is still to be had, I know next to nothing about Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 4991111


I loooooove Hermes greens, and this looks amazing with palladium hardware (my favorite)!! Also Evercolor is a great smoothish leather.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> That looks great - the navy with the Bordeaux is perfect!


I do like this twilly! And it's my only piece of clothing with hearts.


dcooney4 said:


> That looks wonderful! I am using my cranberry today too. My have to go dress her up with something too.


Yay!


JenJBS said:


> +1


Hugs.


More bags said:


> Wonderful orange and yellow bags. The strap on your papaya is fabulous dc!
> 
> Wonderful shade of yellow and she looks fantastic with your scarf.
> 
> They are lovely!
> 
> Fantastic variety Jen! I love the Ferragamo Gancini line, too.
> 
> What a versatile bag, this is cranberry? It looks burgundy in this light. So pretty with the scarf tied on the handle.


The brand calls it cranberry, I think. It's not muddy or brownish at all. It kind of glows!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Thanks for asking! We had our second shot on Saturday afternoon. DH has a slight fever and has been sick to his stomach. Both of us have sore arms. Both of us woke up with headaches. I've been feeling nauseated and dizzy. I'm hoping that tomorrow we will both feel a lot better.
> 
> In two weeks we get to see our son in person. We are really looking forward to that!


I am hearing more and more about the headaches with the shots. I am hoping it wasn't to bad and that you feel better soon.


----------



## dcooney4

I am fickle and like a lot of different brands
LV - I bought because they were light weight and well made.
Prada- Black with silver hardware got me.
Miu Miu- Practical and cute.
Mulberry- The leather got me , but can be a bit heavy
MCM- The embossed leather is lovely, though also a bit heavy
Bally- light weight tote
Mz Wallace - well made and super light weight nylon bags.
Portland Leather Goods- The smell of the leather and the clean design. They are like candy , can't just have one flavor and have multiplied.
Coach - The glove leather is beautiful
Tori Burch - Only have one but the color is a perfect blue.
Hammitt- soft leather
MK - because Hubby thought it looked cute on me. Though I have not worn it. 
A few no name bags. One my daughter bought me in Florence and some others. As I list these I think some really haven't been worn but I think it is because of the times we are in . So debating on just holding them for now. I am sure there are others I have forgotten .


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> That's how I'd describe your collection! Each piece of yours is extraordinary!
> Thank you for prompting this exercise!
> It really brought home just how far away I am from my ideal collection. 4-5 years ago, I actually had my ideal core collection down and each piece was a work of art. It was mainly my 'memento' bespoke bags and only 3 or 4 contemporary (if my memory serves).
> Then I started exploring contemporary bags and then my friends and family started gifting me more (and more and more) bags. That's when it turned into what it is now...just a random collection of contemporary.
> I'm very lucky to have such an abundance of pretties, and each one has something unique about it, but I have to think hard about letting more go. This is so far away from my ideal, streamlined collection.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Love Bvlgari bags!
> 
> @whateve Sorry to ask on here but I can't keep up with the various threads...have you and hubby had the second shot yet? If so, I just want to say that I am SO happy for you!
> ____
> 
> That little exercise of listing my collection by brand really has been an eye-opener! I definitely know now what direction I want to take with my collection moving forward.
> Step 1 is to enjoy what I have now (they're already with me and should be used) and slowly keep releasing anything that isn't quite right.
> Step 2 is to hit my goal of only 16 bags.
> Step 3 is for waaayyy into the future...
> Should I ever be able to afford them (it's truly unlikely but I want to dream big), I would like to add 1 vintage Dior (totally inspired by @Sparkletastic and @cowgirlsboots), and a Bvlgari.
> 
> I've had Bvlgari on my wish list for _f o r e v e r!_ It's just that their styles don't work on me. I've tried and tried them in the store, and the attention to detail is unparalleled! However, when I hold one, it always looks I'm holding someone else's bag.
> They recently came out with neon coloured, smaller bags that I thought I might be able to pull off, but alas, they weren't as gorgeous as the forever line usually is.
> Hopefully by the time I can afford one, they'll have a style that is more 'me'. Or I will have grown into their classic styles.
> So my future capsule of bags will ideally consist of 1 Dior, 1 Bvlgari, 5 contemporary bags (kept from my existing collection) 7 bespoke bags (either the current ones or new ones added along the way), and 2 office/travel bags.
> Wow! I feel great now that I have a better idea of what my curated bag wardrobe will look like. Of course, that may change in time, but it feels right for now.


It’s terrific that you had your realization! I hope you are able to find the right Bvlgari to reward that discipline!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Uh-oh, I think this week's yellow bag pictures are going to conspire to haunt me, as I don't have a yellow bag. But how fun would one be???


*said in a spooky ghostly voice* Doooo iiiiiit


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> Thanks for asking! We had our second shot on Saturday afternoon. DH has a slight fever and has been sick to his stomach. Both of us have sore arms. Both of us woke up with headaches. I've been feeling nauseated and dizzy. I'm hoping that tomorrow we will both feel a lot better.
> 
> In two weeks we get to see our son in person. We are really looking forward to that!



Feel better soon! My husband was able to get it early due to his job, and he also experienced side effects but they were gone in about 36 hrs. Hopefully it will be the same for you!


----------



## Jereni

momasaurus said:


> I loooooove Hermes greens, and this looks amazing with palladium hardware (my favorite)!! Also Evercolor is a great smoothish leather.



Thanks for the info on the leather! I am a HUUUGE sucker for smooth leather, so it’s good to know which Hermes leather style would be the right one.

And yes on the palladium hardware. This fits into one of my hardware-color preferences: while there are exceptions, usually I feel that a vivid green looks better with silver-toned or shiny ruthenium -ish hardware. Bright green and gold hardware feels a little leprechaun to me.

My green Polene bag has gold hardware, but it is a darker forest green, so in that case I think the gold helps bring out the richness of the color.


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Another bucket bag to tempt us from Bvlgari.  It comes in many different color ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991154
> 
> What / where is the inventory function?



Love this one, the coral color, and the black exterior/red interior! 

It's called My Collection (sorry I said Inventory). It's part of your Account. If you double click on your avatar/name in the upper right hand corner. It takes you to Account Details. On the left hand side, you'll see a list, including My Wishlist and My Collection. You can list your purses in My Collection.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I am fickle and like a lot of different brands
> LV - I bought because they were light weight and well made.
> Prada- Black with silver hardware got me.
> Miu Miu- Practical and cute.
> Mulberry- The leather got me , but can be a bit heavy
> MCM- The embossed leather is lovely, though also a bit heavy
> Bally- light weight tote
> Mz Wallace - well made and super light weight nylon bags.
> Portland Leather Goods- The smell of the leather and the clean design. They are like candy , can't just have one flavor and have multiplied.
> Coach - The glove leather is beautiful
> Tori Burch - Only have one but the color is a perfect blue.
> Hammitt- soft leather
> MK - because Hubby thought it looked cute on me. Though I have not worn it.
> A few no name bags. One my daughter bought me in Florence and some others. As I list these I think some really haven't been worn but I think it is because of the times we are in . So debating on just holding them for now. I am sure there are others I have forgotten .



It seems a bunch of us like a lot of different brands. 

Great collection! 

I recently bought some Coach gloves. That leather!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> That is one sexy bag!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> That is so pretty!



Thank you!  I love this bracelet!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm following the purse talk to try to distract myself from waiting to hear today if they accept our offer (which is $5000 over list + no closing costs). 
Pins & needles!!! I want a house now!!!

It's hard being a houseguest living out of a duffle bag  at my mom's for seven straight weeks with two dogs and two small children, seeing my mom act passive aggressive at the burden of the noise and bother, and I empathize because we are a LOT to have in their thousand square feet 3 bedroom 2 bathroom home.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> That's how I'd describe your collection! Each piece of yours is extraordinary!
> Thank you for prompting this exercise!
> It really brought home just how far away I am from my ideal collection. 4-5 years ago, I actually had my ideal core collection down and each piece was a work of art. It was mainly my 'memento' bespoke bags and only 3 or 4 contemporary (if my memory serves).
> Then I started exploring contemporary bags and then my friends and family started gifting me more (and more and more) bags. That's when it turned into what it is now...just a random collection of contemporary.
> I'm very lucky to have such an abundance of pretties, and each one has something unique about it, but I have to think hard about letting more go. This is so far away from my ideal, streamlined collection.
> 
> Love Bvlgari bags!
> 
> 
> That little exercise of listing my collection by brand really has been an eye-opener! I definitely know now what direction I want to take with my collection moving forward.
> Step 1 is to enjoy what I have now (they're already with me and should be used) and slowly keep releasing anything that isn't quite right.
> Step 2 is to hit my goal of only 16 bags.
> Step 3 is for waaayyy into the future...
> Should I ever be able to afford them (it's truly unlikely but I want to dream big), I would like to add 1 vintage Dior (totally inspired by @Sparkletastic and @cowgirlsboots), and a Bvlgari.
> 
> I've had Bvlgari on my wish list for _f o r e v e r!_ It's just that their styles don't work on me. I've tried and tried them in the store, and the attention to detail is unparalleled! However, when I hold one, it always looks I'm holding someone else's bag.
> They recently came out with neon coloured, smaller bags that I thought I might be able to pull off, but alas, they weren't as gorgeous as the forever line usually is.
> Hopefully by the time I can afford one, they'll have a style that is more 'me'. Or I will have grown into their classic styles.
> So my future capsule of bags will ideally consist of 1 Dior, 1 Bvlgari, 5 contemporary bags (kept from my existing collection) 7 bespoke bags (either the current ones or new ones added along the way), and 2 office/travel bags.
> Wow! I feel great now that I have a better idea of what my curated bag wardrobe will look like. Of course, that may change in time, but it feels right for now.



I'd only seen those small, neon bags that you mention. Eye opening to see the classic/forever lines! 

Thanks for the compliment about my bags.  You're very kind. 

I'm glad people are liking the question. It's fun to see all the various brands people have. 

It is easy for our collections to get larger and more 'random' than anticipated. Especially if other people are adding to it as gifts. You ideal collection sounds beautifully streamlined and curated!


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag count-
> 
> Hermès- 1
> LV- 6
> Gucci- 2
> Fendi- 2
> Etro- 1
> Bally- 1
> Burberry- 1
> Coach- 3
> Dooney- 2
> Ralph Lauren- 1 Black Label, one LRL
> Rebecca Minkoff- 1
> Le Pliage- 3
> 
> 4 other bags, including a cute straw tote from my son
> 
> Total- 29
> 
> Better than I thought, but I did just list 5 to cover the Pico, as well as 2 others...and do the Le Pliage really count? They fold up so small...
> 
> Edit- forgot a Coach...



Nice variety of bags! Haha on the le Pliage not counting. I could get behind that. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Another bucket bag to tempt us from Bvlgari.  It comes in many different color ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991154
> 
> What / where is the inventory function?



I keep getting attracted to them, but I’ve yet to find the right bucket bag for me. They look so cute in pictures, and I feel like I would like them because I like being able to just slip my hand into a bag without fumbling with too many things. 

I think I struggle with the gathered look where it comes more to a point and then sort of makes the bag a triangle. But that’s sort of the point of a bucket bag too, I guess.



jblended said:


> That's how I'd describe your collection! Each piece of yours is extraordinary!
> Thank you for prompting this exercise!
> It really brought home just how far away I am from my ideal collection. 4-5 years ago, I actually had my ideal core collection down and each piece was a work of art. It was mainly my 'memento' bespoke bags and only 3 or 4 contemporary (if my memory serves).
> Then I started exploring contemporary bags and then my friends and family started gifting me more (and more and more) bags. That's when it turned into what it is now...just a random collection of contemporary.
> I'm very lucky to have such an abundance of pretties, and each one has something unique about it, but I have to think hard about letting more go. This is so far away from my ideal, streamlined collection.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Love Bvlgari bags!
> 
> @whateve Sorry to ask on here but I can't keep up with the various threads...have you and hubby had the second shot yet? If so, I just want to say that I am SO happy for you!
> ____
> 
> That little exercise of listing my collection by brand really has been an eye-opener! I definitely know now what direction I want to take with my collection moving forward.
> Step 1 is to enjoy what I have now (they're already with me and should be used) and slowly keep releasing anything that isn't quite right.
> Step 2 is to hit my goal of only 16 bags.
> Step 3 is for waaayyy into the future...
> Should I ever be able to afford them (it's truly unlikely but I want to dream big), I would like to add 1 vintage Dior (totally inspired by @Sparkletastic and @cowgirlsboots), and a Bvlgari.
> 
> I've had Bvlgari on my wish list for _f o r e v e r!_ It's just that their styles don't work on me. I've tried and tried them in the store, and the attention to detail is unparalleled! However, when I hold one, it always looks I'm holding someone else's bag.
> They recently came out with neon coloured, smaller bags that I thought I might be able to pull off, but alas, they weren't as gorgeous as the forever line usually is.
> Hopefully by the time I can afford one, they'll have a style that is more 'me'. Or I will have grown into their classic styles.
> So my future capsule of bags will ideally consist of 1 Dior, 1 Bvlgari, 5 contemporary bags (kept from my existing collection) 7 bespoke bags (either the current ones or new ones added along the way), and 2 office/travel bags.
> Wow! I feel great now that I have a better idea of what my curated bag wardrobe will look like. Of course, that may change in time, but it feels right for now.



That’s so nice that you now have an idea of where your collection is headed! Sounds like it will be perfectly curated.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm following the purse talk to try to distract myself from waiting to hear today if they accept our offer (which is $5000 over list + no closing costs).
> Pins & needles!!! I want a house now!!!
> 
> It's hard being a houseguest living out of a duffle bag  at my mom's for seven straight weeks with two dogs and two small children, seeing my mom act passive aggressive at the burden of the noise and bother, and I empathize because we are a LOT to have in their thousand square feet 3 bedroom 2 bathroom home.


I wish you luck dear!!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Not sure if anyone recalls but I posted up-thread about adding a really quirky bag to my collection. Well, it has arrived far, far ahead of schedule!
> I realise this one is super weird and may not be to anyone else's taste but, it makes me laugh every time I look at it!
> Pre-loved with no branding on it (and no additional info from the owner), so if anyone knows what brand this is, please educate me!
> It's got a tag that says '100% Italian leather, made in Italy' inside. The leather is so soft, and the hardware looks and feels like it's great quality as well.
> It's actually a clutch that I converted using my own leather strap. The clutch had an external loop on one side for the original wristlet strap, so I connected one end of my crossbody strap to it. Then I placed a fabric pouch with a grommett inside the clutch, and attached the other end of the strap to the grommet by feeding it under the zipper (if that makes sense).
> 
> Here he is! I'm calling him Mr. Grumpy.
> View attachment 4990139



He´s quirky, he´s kind of weird, he´s PERFECT! 
I can´t stop smiling and in my head the Mr. Happy nursery rhyme keeps playing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Anybody take an H bag to their bag spa? How much was it? I am nervous about working on the corners of my new Pico 18 since it’s orange. I have seen what people on other threads paid to clean and do the corners on B and K bags, but would mine be as much since it is small and simple?



Sorry, no H bag here and no experience re the H bag spa. 
For corner touch ups on much humbler bags I use a product called Leather Fresh by a company called colourlock. I do not know whether they are available from your country. They offer the option to send in your bag (or a piece of the leather)  and they match the product (and liqid leather for deeper repairs)  to the exact colour so you can touch up perfectly. They might even have the colour ready made if you can name the exact H colour name. It would be worth asking. 





__





						Lederzentrum Webshop
					

Lederzentrum: Lederpflege, Lederreparatur, Lederfarben, Lederreinigung




					www.lederzentrum.de


----------



## JenJBS

My only yellow or orange bag. Cheap, but fun, tote I got in Moab on my birthday trip a couple years ago. Yep, it really is dyed with the orange/red rock dirt in Southern Utah.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> You have great self awareness of what you like.
> *I refuse to count... *


Thank-you! I guess I´ve gone through a lot of experimental purchases of which I regretted a lot and only slowly found out what I really like. 

Exactly! No counting! 
I refuse to shock myself with numbers... especially after this morning when some little devil inside my head prompted me to count the vintage bags in the cabinets in our multi-functional room/ kitchen (our living circumstances are very makeshift and a bit unsusal...) Without looking behind everything I spotted 50 vintage bags- and it´s not been long since I raided these cabinets and removed the bags that I did not care for at all. 
No more counting! Generally numbers have no meaning for me. It´s feelings that count. 
So why fall into the number trap and question feelings.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

*Orange and yellow bags...*

I was about to say: there aren´t any- I don´t do yellow or orange for bags...
...then I looked around and this strange new love and reliable companion of mine came into sight: 
Dior New Lock in mustard patent, GHW.




The colour is a chamelion depending on the light. It can be beige, it can be shiny mustard. It´s always very neutral.


----------



## dcooney4

I forgot another brand I have. It is Jerome Dreyfuss - the goat skin is beautiful .


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I guess I´ve gone through a lot of experimental purchases of which I regretted a lot and only slowly found out what I really like.
> 
> Exactly! No counting!
> I refuse to shock myself with numbers... especially after this morning when some little devil inside my head prompted me to count the vintage bags in the cabinets in our multi-functional room/ kitchen (our living circumstances are very makeshift and a bit unsusal...) Without looking behind everything I spotted 50 vintage bags- and it´s not been long since I raided these cabinets and removed the bags that I did not care for at all.
> No more counting! Generally numbers have no meaning for me. It´s feelings that count.
> So why fall into the number trap and question feelings.



Sorry to be a downer, but... Numbers, and more,  matter for insurance. We had two house fires as a kid; so I learned not to say, 'It will never happen to me.' Insurance wants to know what you owned when you make a claim. Same for flood, theft, loss by a moving company, etc. 

If you don't want to count and document, please have someone else do so. Not just number of bags, but brands, and an idea of style. Same for all your possessions. Again, sorry to be a downer, but things happen in life.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Nice variety of bags! Haha on the le Pliage not counting. I could get behind that.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep getting attracted to them, but I’ve yet to find the right bucket bag for me. They look so cute in pictures, and I feel like I would like them because I like being able to just slip my hand into a bag without fumbling with too many things.
> 
> I think I struggle with the gathered look where it comes more to a point and then sort of makes the bag a triangle. But that’s sort of the point of a bucket bag too, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s so nice that you now have an idea of where your collection is headed! Sounds like it will be perfectly curated.


Loeffler Randall had a bucket bag that looked like a pail with two leather handles and a jacquard lining that had a drawstring top, so all the convenience of a drawstring bag but no triangular shape. There are other bags, like the Picotin or LV buckets that you could put a drawstring bag in....Poshmark has a black Epi leather LV petit bucket listed there right now.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, no H bag here and no experience re the H bag spa.
> For corner touch ups on much humbler bags I use a product called Leather Fresh by a company called colourlock. I do not know whether they are available from your country. They offer the option to send in your bag (or a piece of the leather)  and they match the product (and liqid leather for deeper repairs)  to the exact colour so you can touch up perfectly. They might even have the colour ready made if you can name the exact H colour name. It would be worth asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lederzentrum Webshop
> 
> 
> Lederzentrum: Lederpflege, Lederreparatur, Lederfarben, Lederreinigung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lederzentrum.de


Thanks cgb!
I looked at it again this morning after everything had a chance to soak in. I think I am making a mountain out of a molehill. It is visible, but only if you are looking right at it. I think I am going to wait until it is a little more noticeable and then send it in to the Hermès bag spa. That way I know it will be done right, the bag will look like new. In addition, if I need a repair in the future, I will not have affected my ability to have Hermès repair it, since they can refuse to work on a bag someone else has touched. Plus waiting will let me have my bag for a bit before losing her to the spa for a few weeks. I have seen what other local places charge and it sounds like Hermès does not overcharge for their work and you know the colors will match.


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> *I loooooove Hermes greens,* and this looks amazing with palladium hardware (my favorite)!! Also Evercolor is a great smoothish leather.


me too!


JenJBS said:


> It seems a bunch of us like a lot of different brands.
> 
> Great collection!
> 
> I recently bought some Coach gloves. That leather!





JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  I love this bracelet!


Agreed, I own a pair I purchased over 15 years ago, and I love them! your bracelet is beautiful!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm following the purse talk to try to distract myself from waiting to hear today if they accept our offer (which is $5000 over list + no closing costs).
> Pins & needles!!! I want a house now!!!
> 
> It's hard being a houseguest living out of a duffle bag  at my mom's for seven straight weeks with two dogs and two small children, seeing my mom act passive aggressive at the burden of the noise and bother, and I empathize because we are a LOT to have in their thousand square feet 3 bedroom 2 bathroom home.


Wishing you luck! I'm hoping they accept your offer!


cowgirlsboots said:


> *Orange and yellow bags...*
> 
> I was about to say: there aren´t any- I don´t do yellow or orange for bags...
> ...then I looked around and this strange new love and reliable companion of mine came into sight:
> Dior New Lock in mustard patent, GHW.
> 
> View attachment 4991603
> 
> 
> The colour is a chamelion depending on the light. It can be beige, it can be shiny mustard. It´s always very neutral.


Beautiful mustard yellow!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I'm thrilled for you! I mean that sincerely! I know how strict you've had to be throughout, so I was elated when you managed to get yourself in for a shot before expected.
> Sorry to hear you both have some symptoms (though that hopefully means that the vaccine is doing its job). It seems random that some people have no issues after the shots while others feel ill for days. I really hope you both feel better soon.
> And I cannot wait for you to celebrate with your son!  No doubt you'll all feel a lot better after being able to see each other properly again.
> 
> I really hope they figure out what to do for those of us who are ineligible. I won't breathe easy until my mum and I both get some sort of vaccine. Hopefully the brilliant scientists will tackle this problem next.
> Sorry to divert the thread everyone. I've been counting down the days to get this update!


Thank you! We are very excited! We've been counting the days since we got the first shot.

I'm sure the symptoms we are having are nothing compared to the disease. It is easier to deal with knowing they likely won't last more than 3 days.

I hope you and your mom will be able to be vaccinated soon. I don't think the US has the same restrictions on eligibility. I can't think of any health problem that precludes getting the vaccine in the US. But I think they are just winging it. They won't know the impact until it has been studied for several years.

ETA: DH has had severe reactions to vaccines in the past. His heart stopped when he had the cholera shot, and he is severely allergice to heparin, yet he was still eligible for the vaccine.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I am hearing more and more about the headaches with the shots. I am hoping it wasn't to bad and that you feel better soon.


Thanks! It was a mild headache, not as bad as most headaches I get. I just felt kind of foggy, not clear-headed. My allergies got worse. I don't know if that is related. I took extra antihistamines and cough syrup and had a great night of sleep.


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> Uh-oh, I think this week's yellow bag pictures are going to conspire to haunt me, as I don't have a yellow bag. But how fun would one be???


I highly recommend getting a yellow bag. I don't wear yellow clothes but I smile every time I carry my yellow bag. It's like sunshine.


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> Agreed, I own a pair I purchased over 15 years ago, and I love them! your bracelet is beautiful!



15 years! Nice! Ferragamo is such high quality! Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Thanks! It was a mild headache, not as bad as most headaches I get. I just felt kind of foggy, not clear-headed. My allergies got worse. I don't know if that is related. I took extra antihistamines and cough syrup and had a great night of sleep.


I am glad the headache wasn’t bad. I am not eligible yet but I am nervous with all the other headaches I get.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Loeffler Randall had a bucket bag that looked like a pail with two leather handles and a jacquard lining that had a drawstring top, so all the convenience of a drawstring bag but no triangular shape. There are other bags, like the Picotin or LV buckets that you could put a drawstring bag in....Poshmark has a black Epi leather LV petit bucket listed there right now.



Thank you for the recommendations !


----------



## Sparkletastic

jblended said:


> That's how I'd describe your collection! Each piece of yours is extraordinary!
> Thank you for prompting this exercise!
> It really brought home just how far away I am from my ideal collection. 4-5 years ago, I actually had my ideal core collection down and each piece was a work of art. It was mainly my 'memento' bespoke bags and only 3 or 4 contemporary (if my memory serves).
> Then I started exploring contemporary bags and then my friends and family started gifting me more (and more and more) bags. That's when it turned into what it is now...just a random collection of contemporary.
> I'm very lucky to have such an abundance of pretties, and each one has something unique about it, but I have to think hard about letting more go. This is so far away from my ideal, streamlined collection.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Love Bvlgari bags!
> 
> @whateve Sorry to ask on here but I can't keep up with the various threads...have you and hubby had the second shot yet? If so, I just want to say that I am SO happy for you!
> ____
> 
> That little exercise of listing my collection by brand really has been an eye-opener! I definitely know now what direction I want to take with my collection moving forward.
> Step 1 is to enjoy what I have now (they're already with me and should be used) and slowly keep releasing anything that isn't quite right.
> Step 2 is to hit my goal of only 16 bags.
> Step 3 is for waaayyy into the future...
> Should I ever be able to afford them (it's truly unlikely but I want to dream big), I would like to add 1 vintage Dior (totally inspired by @Sparkletastic and @cowgirlsboots), and a Bvlgari.
> 
> I've had Bvlgari on my wish list for _f o r e v e r!_ It's just that their styles don't work on me. I've tried and tried them in the store, and the attention to detail is unparalleled! However, when I hold one, it always looks I'm holding someone else's bag.
> They recently came out with neon coloured, smaller bags that I thought I might be able to pull off, but alas, they weren't as gorgeous as the forever line usually is.
> Hopefully by the time I can afford one, they'll have a style that is more 'me'. Or I will have grown into their classic styles.
> So my future capsule of bags will ideally consist of 1 Dior, 1 Bvlgari, 5 contemporary bags (kept from my existing collection) 7 bespoke bags (either the current ones or new ones added along the way), and 2 office/travel bags.
> Wow! I feel great now that I have a better idea of what my curated bag wardrobe will look like. Of course, that may change in time, but it feels right for now.


Writing down your ideal handbag collection is a great exercise! I did this about 4 years ago and it focused my buying and selling. I had the patience to hunt down or buy the exact bags I wanted and the courage to punt the ones that didn’t work for me. As a result, I’ve been able to get every bag my heart went pitty pat for and none that I was meh about. I can’t wait to see how your collection transforms!


momasaurus said:


> These are beautiful. I don't think the pink buckets are redundant - you'd carry them totally different places, right?


Sort of. I carry the Fendi casual to cocktails. The Choo is date night and formal. I typically don’t spend $$$$ on limited use bags. But I think I may get more use out of this particular bag because I could use it at sorority functions (our colors are pink and green and our jewel is pearls). We still dress up for luncheons and other events.  I really have to think about it. It’s sooooo cute!


Jereni said:


> Nice variety of bags! Haha on the le Pliage not counting. I could get behind that.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep getting attracted to them, but I’ve yet to find the right bucket bag for me. They look so cute in pictures, and I feel like I would like them because I like being able to just slip my hand into a bag without fumbling with too many things.
> 
> I think I struggle with the gathered look where it comes more to a point and then sort of makes the bag a triangle. But that’s sort of the point of a bucket bag too, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s so nice that you now have an idea of where your collection is headed! Sounds like it will be perfectly curated.


I love the variety everyone has in their closet! It makes me feel sane. LOL! In most brand forums, people will say I buy only “X”
Or “X” and “Y”. I thought I was the weirdo who loved many different bags from different brands. 

Also, like you, I thought I wasn’t a fan of bucket bags bc I only really saw huge utilitarian ones (black holes) or was remembering the LV epi Sac DePaule (?) waaaaay back from when I was in school which I find kind of ugly with the band and stiff leather. Then Mr. S surprised me with the Fendi which is small and precious. That’s likely why I’m kinda fixated on the smaller more decorated frou frou options. They feel like little portable jewel boxes.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, no H bag here and no experience re the H bag spa.
> For corner touch ups on much humbler bags I use a product called Leather Fresh by a company called colourlock. I do not know whether they are available from your country. They offer the option to send in your bag (or a piece of the leather)  and they match the product (and liqid leather for deeper repairs)  to the exact colour so you can touch up perfectly. They might even have the colour ready made if you can name the exact H colour name. It would be worth asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lederzentrum Webshop
> 
> 
> Lederzentrum: Lederpflege, Lederreparatur, Lederfarben, Lederreinigung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lederzentrum.de


What a great share!  I just looked them up and they service the US!


cowgirlsboots said:


> *Orange and yellow bags...*
> 
> I was about to say: there aren´t any- I don´t do yellow or orange for bags...
> ...then I looked around and this strange new love and reliable companion of mine came into sight:
> Dior New Lock in mustard patent, GHW.
> 
> View attachment 4991603
> 
> 
> The colour is a chamelion depending on the light. It can be beige, it can be shiny mustard. It´s always very neutral.


Yellow Dior Club! Whoop! 


whateve said:


> Thanks! It was a mild headache, not as bad as most headaches I get. I just felt kind of foggy, not clear-headed. My allergies got worse. I don't know if that is related. I took extra antihistamines and cough syrup and had a great night of sleep.


I’m sorry you had some symptoms but am VERY glad you got the shot and are ok.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

We didn't get the house. Back to square one. Strike 4.


----------



## CoachMaven

Here are my orange and yellows
Coach duffle in chili:


PLG mini tote in Papaya:


Yellows I have four, all Coach. My vintage daypack and my Coach Originals curved top handle:


Bleecker Daily Bag:


And my Nomad:


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get the house. Back to square one. Strike 4.


I'm so sorry. Eventually you'll find the perfect house and it will be worth having to go through so much disappointment.


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get the house. Back to square one. Strike 4.


I'm sorry it didn't work out, I hope you can find something soon!


CoachMaven said:


> Here are my orange and yellows
> Coach duffle in chili:
> View attachment 4991982
> 
> PLG mini tote in Papaya:
> View attachment 4991969
> 
> Yellows I have four, all Coach. My vintage daypack and my Coach Originals curved top handle:
> View attachment 4991977
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag:
> View attachment 4991980
> 
> And my Nomad:
> View attachment 4991981


Beautiful orange and yellows!


----------



## JenJBS

CoachMaven said:


> Here are my orange and yellows
> Coach duffle in chili:
> View attachment 4991982
> 
> PLG mini tote in Papaya:
> View attachment 4991969
> 
> Yellows I have four, all Coach. My vintage daypack and my Coach Originals curved top handle:
> View attachment 4991977
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag:
> View attachment 4991980
> 
> And my Nomad:
> View attachment 4991981



That nomad looks like melted caramel...  Can I ask what it's official name is?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ok, need some help...I want to make a luxe drawstring-type bag for inside my Pico. The scarf I have in there is not silk and I want something that reflects the quality of the bag. I found these scarves. In all but the next to last one, which is almost the exact size I need, because it is larger than I need, I can cut the edges off or take the bag from off center toward one of the corners a bit. I already have the last one, but think the orange may be too dark? Which one gets your vote...I want something Hermès inspired but does not look like I am trying to pass it off as a real Hermès.

Thanks!!!


----------



## CoachMaven

JenJBS said:


> That nomad looks like melted caramel...  Can I ask what it's official name is?


The color is butterscotch, so caramel was close!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, need some help...I want to make a luxe drawstring-type bag for inside my Pico. The scarf I have in there is not silk and I want something that reflects the quality of the bag. I found these scarves. In all but the next to last one, which is almost the exact size I need, because it is larger than I need, I can cut the edges off or take the bag from off center toward one of the corners a bit. I already have the last one, but think the orange may be too dark? Which one gets your vote...I want something Hermès inspired but does not look like I am trying to pass it off as a real Hermès.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992049
> View attachment 4992052
> View attachment 4992054
> View attachment 4992055
> View attachment 4992056
> View attachment 4992060


I like the first two.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks cgb!
> I looked at it again this morning after everything had a chance to soak in. I think I am making a mountain out of a molehill. It is visible, but only if you are looking right at it. I think I am going to wait until it is a little more noticeable and then send it in to the Hermès bag spa. That way I know it will be done right, the bag will look like new. In addition, if I need a repair in the future, I will not have affected my ability to have Hermès repair it, since they can refuse to work on a bag someone else has touched. Plus waiting will let me have my bag for a bit before losing her to the spa for a few weeks. I have seen what other local places charge and it sounds like Hermès does not overcharge for their work and you know the colors will match.



Never touch (up) a working part   
Enjoy your beautful bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get the house. Back to square one. Strike 4.



What a shame! I´m so sorry you didn´t get it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, need some help...I want to make a luxe drawstring-type bag for inside my Pico. The scarf I have in there is not silk and I want something that reflects the quality of the bag. I found these scarves. In all but the next to last one, which is almost the exact size I need, because it is larger than I need, I can cut the edges off or take the bag from off center toward one of the corners a bit. I already have the last one, but think the orange may be too dark? Which one gets your vote...I want something Hermès inspired but does not look like I am trying to pass it off as a real Hermès.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992049
> View attachment 4992052
> View attachment 4992054
> View attachment 4992055
> View attachment 4992056
> View attachment 4992060



I love the first one with the pink rim.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Question- I saw an inspired version of “Couveratures et Tenures de Jour” that has a multicolored background and does not say Hermès. So it is definitely inspired a lot, but is not trying to be a fake Hermès. I like the colors and the irreverent take on a classic. Would it be in bad taste to use it for my drawstring bag? I would not/could not cut up a real Hermès scarf.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> As I list these I think some really haven't been worn but I think it is because of the times we are in . So debating on just holding them for now.


Definitely don't let go of anything you haven't worn yet. It's such an odd time and nothing is being properly used. IMO, you should only release stuff you have worn and are sure doesn't work for you. Sorry for the unsolicited opinion! 


JenJBS said:


> I'd only seen those small, neon bags that you mention. Eye opening to see the classic/forever lines!


Oh the Forever Serpenti line is outstanding! And my experience in the boutiques (in London and Dubai) was incredible. The SAs were friendly, informative, and they didn't care that I couldn't afford the bags. They let me try them all on and play dress up. The bags are truly exquisite in person. The chain is stunning! The onyx and emeralds on the snake head closure were great quality. I'm one of the ones who believes this brand surpasses Chanel by miles!

*Edit to add pictures from Google. I've seen both these in person. Both were amazing!
I also saw a lovely black and white one but can't seem to find a picture of it. This was a couple of years ago, so my memory fails me and that's not helping with the search.







cowgirlsboots said:


> He´s quirky, he´s kind of weird, he´s PERFECT!
> I can´t stop smiling and in my head the Mr. Happy nursery rhyme keeps playing.


 Thanks for the much needed laugh!
Yes, he's perfect in my current oddball collection! He fits in very well.
I'm going to point him towards anyone wearing their masks incorrectly! "Mr. Grumpy says pull it over your nose!!!" 


dcooney4 said:


> I forgot another brand I have. It is Jerome Dreyfuss - the goat skin is beautiful .


Oh those bags are awesome! I only saw them once IRL but the leather was beautiful and I loved the little studs in the corner of the flap. I hope you'll post yours in the showcase! 



whateve said:


> Thank you! We are very excited! We've been counting the days since we got the first shot.
> 
> I'm sure the symptoms we are having are nothing compared to the disease. It is easier to deal with knowing they likely won't last more than 3 days.
> 
> I hope you and your mom will be able to be vaccinated soon. *I don't think the US has the same restrictions on eligibility. I can't think of any health problem that precludes getting the vaccine in the US. *But I think they are just winging it. They won't know the impact until it has been studied for several years.
> 
> ETA: *DH has had severe reactions to vaccines in the past. His heart stopped when he had the cholera shot, and he is severely allergice to heparin, yet he was still eligible for the vaccine.*


It's totally random! I've speaking to medics in various countries to try to figure this out, and they will *not* vaccinate anyone with a history of allergies. Currently nobody in my family can get any of the vaccine options out there due to our severe allergic reactions. 
I'm sorry to hear about your DH and I really feel for him. My brother has congenital heart disease and has had multiple heart attacks. It's not easy living with heart problems. 
Now I'm really surprised your DH was given the vaccine with that medical history. My brother in London was told he's ineligible due to his heart condition and previous experience of anaphylaxis. We thought he'd be the first to get it but they won't risk him having an adverse reaction. 
I'm glad you both got it and are safe and sound! That's all that matters in the end. And no doubt we'll be given ours eventually; we just have to be patient as the WHO figures out the guidelines around certain categories.



Sparkletastic said:


> Writing down your ideal handbag collection is a great exercise! I did this about 4 years ago and it focused my buying and selling. I had the patience to hunt down or buy the exact bags I wanted and the courage to punt the ones that didn’t work for me. As a result, I’ve been able to get every bag my heart went pitty pat for and none that I was meh about. I can’t wait to see how your collection transforms!


Ah, thank you so much! This makes me feel like I'm on the right track. I do wish I had noticed sooner that I wanted a curated collection. The mistake is that I didn't even realise I was collecting- I just sort of became an accidental collector, lol.
I would much rather spend more on a few perfect, carefully selected pieces than have such a haphazard collection. 
In the meantime, I will enjoy what I've got and be grateful for my good fortune, whilst slowly moving towards a more reasonable capsule collection.



BowieFan1971 said:


> Which one gets your vote


I like the second one. The colours complement the Pico and it's bright with a lot of white in it, so it'll be easy to see your stuff inside. Whatever you choose, I'm sure you'll make it work fabulously!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, need some help...I want to make a luxe drawstring-type bag for inside my Pico. The scarf I have in there is not silk and I want something that reflects the quality of the bag. I found these scarves. In all but the next to last one, which is almost the exact size I need, because it is larger than I need, I can cut the edges off or take the bag from off center toward one of the corners a bit. I already have the last one, but think the orange may be too dark? Which one gets your vote...I want something Hermès inspired but does not look like I am trying to pass it off as a real Hermès.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992049
> View attachment 4992052
> View attachment 4992054
> View attachment 4992055
> View attachment 4992056
> View attachment 4992060



I vote the second scarf, or maybe the fourth.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question- I saw an inspired version of “Couveratures et Tenures de Jour” that has a multicolored background and does not say Hermès. So it is definitely inspired a lot, but is not trying to be a fake Hermès. I like the colors and the irreverent take on a classic. Would it be in bad taste to use it for my drawstring bag? I would not/could not cut up a real Hermès scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992198


I don't have a problem with inspired but maybe that is because I've never seen what it is referencing.


----------



## dcooney4

CoachMaven said:


> Here are my orange and yellows
> Coach duffle in chili:
> View attachment 4991982
> 
> PLG mini tote in Papaya:
> View attachment 4991969
> 
> Yellows I have four, all Coach. My vintage daypack and my Coach Originals curved top handle:
> View attachment 4991977
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag:
> View attachment 4991980
> 
> And my Nomad:
> View attachment 4991981


I love them all. The leather looks so yummy on them.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, need some help...I want to make a luxe drawstring-type bag for inside my Pico. The scarf I have in there is not silk and I want something that reflects the quality of the bag. I found these scarves. In all but the next to last one, which is almost the exact size I need, because it is larger than I need, I can cut the edges off or take the bag from off center toward one of the corners a bit. I already have the last one, but think the orange may be too dark? Which one gets your vote...I want something Hermès inspired but does not look like I am trying to pass it off as a real Hermès.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992049
> View attachment 4992052
> View attachment 4992054
> View attachment 4992055
> View attachment 4992056
> View attachment 4992060


I like the one on the top right hand side.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Definitely don't let go of anything you haven't worn yet. It's such an odd time and nothing is being properly used. IMO, you should only release stuff you have worn and are sure doesn't work for you. Sorry for the unsolicited opinion!
> 
> Oh the Forever Serpenti line is outstanding! And my experience in the boutiques (in London and Dubai) was incredible. The SAs were friendly, informative, and they didn't care that I couldn't afford the bags. They let me try them all on and play dress up. The bags are truly exquisite in person. The chain is stunning! The onyx and emeralds on the snake head closure were great quality. I'm one of the ones who believes this brand surpasses Chanel by miles!
> 
> *Edit to add pictures from Google. I've seen both these in person. Both were amazing!
> I also saw a lovely black and white one but can't seem to find a picture of it. This was a couple of years ago, so my memory fails me and that's not helping with the search.
> 
> View attachment 4992207
> View attachment 4992208
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the much needed laugh!
> Yes, he's perfect in my current oddball collection! He fits in very well.
> I'm going to point him towards anyone wearing their masks incorrectly! "Mr. Grumpy says pull it over your nose!!!"
> 
> Oh those bags are awesome! I only saw them once IRL but the leather was beautiful and I loved the little studs in the corner of the flap. I hope you'll post yours in the showcase!
> 
> 
> It's totally random! I've speaking to medics in various countries to try to figure this out, and they will *not* vaccinate anyone with a history of allergies. Currently nobody in my family can get any of the vaccine options out there due to our severe allergic reactions.
> I'm sorry to hear about your DH and I really feel for him. My brother has congenital heart disease and has had multiple heart attacks. It's not easy living with heart problems.
> Now I'm really surprised your DH was given the vaccine with that medical history. My brother in London was told he's ineligible due to his heart condition and previous experience of anaphylaxis. We thought he'd be the first to get it but they won't risk him having an adverse reaction.
> I'm glad you both got it and are safe and sound! That's all that matters in the end. And no doubt we'll be given ours eventually; we just have to be patient as the WHO figures out the guidelines around certain categories.
> 
> 
> Ah, thank you so much! This makes me feel like I'm on the right track. I do wish I had noticed sooner that I wanted a curated collection. The mistake is that I didn't even realise I was collecting- I just sort of became an accidental collector, lol.
> I would much rather spend more on a few perfect, carefully selected pieces than have such a haphazard collection.
> In the meantime, I will enjoy what I've got and be grateful for my good fortune, whilst slowly moving towards a more reasonable capsule collection.
> 
> 
> I like the second one. The colours complement the Pico and it's bright with a lot of white in it, so it'll be easy to see your stuff inside. Whatever you choose, I'm sure you'll make it work fabulously!


I agree with you. I am trying hard not to list things I have not worn and really not tried out. When I am bored I tend to list things. So I listed some clothes instead. 
I will show the Jerome Dreyfuss when we get to black.


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Thanks for the info on the leather! I am a HUUUGE sucker for smooth leather, so it’s good to know which Hermes leather style would be the right one.
> 
> And yes on the palladium hardware. This fits into one of my hardware-color preferences: while there are exceptions, usually I feel that a vivid green looks better with silver-toned or shiny ruthenium -ish hardware. Bright green and gold hardware feels a little leprechaun to me.
> 
> My green Polene bag has gold hardware, but it is a darker forest green, so in that case I think the gold helps bring out the richness of the color.


Right. Forest green and gold are yummy. Can you please re-post your green Polene? That brand has been calling to me lately.


----------



## momasaurus

JenJBS said:


> My only yellow or orange bag. Cheap, but fun, tote I got in Moab on my birthday trip a couple years ago. Yep, it really is dyed with the orange/red rock dirt in Southern Utah.
> 
> View attachment 4991558


The colors in southern Utah are amazing. This is such a fun bag!!


----------



## JenJBS

momasaurus said:


> The colors in southern Utah are amazing. This is such a fun bag!!



Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

CoachMaven said:


> Here are my orange and yellows
> Coach duffle in chili:
> View attachment 4991982
> 
> PLG mini tote in Papaya:
> View attachment 4991969
> 
> Yellows I have four, all Coach. My vintage daypack and my Coach Originals curved top handle:
> View attachment 4991977
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag:
> View attachment 4991980
> 
> And my Nomad:
> View attachment 4991981


These are all lovely. I want to stroke that Nomad.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, need some help...I want to make a luxe drawstring-type bag for inside my Pico. The scarf I have in there is not silk and I want something that reflects the quality of the bag. I found these scarves. In all but the next to last one, which is almost the exact size I need, because it is larger than I need, I can cut the edges off or take the bag from off center toward one of the corners a bit. I already have the last one, but think the orange may be too dark? Which one gets your vote...I want something Hermès inspired but does not look like I am trying to pass it off as a real Hermès.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992049
> View attachment 4992052
> View attachment 4992054
> View attachment 4992055
> View attachment 4992056
> View attachment 4992060


Great idea! I like the first one. Also think about - will a light colored scarf help you find your stuff more easily?


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Definitely don't let go of anything you haven't worn yet. It's such an odd time and nothing is being properly used. IMO, you should only release stuff you have worn and are sure doesn't work for you. Sorry for the unsolicited opinion!
> 
> Oh the Forever Serpenti line is outstanding! And my experience in the boutiques (in London and Dubai) was incredible. The SAs were friendly, informative, and they didn't care that I couldn't afford the bags. They let me try them all on and play dress up. The bags are truly exquisite in person. The chain is stunning! The onyx and emeralds on the snake head closure were great quality. I'm one of the ones who believes this brand surpasses Chanel by miles!
> 
> *Edit to add pictures from Google. I've seen both these in person. Both were amazing!
> I also saw a lovely black and white one but can't seem to find a picture of it. This was a couple of years ago, so my memory fails me and that's not helping with the search.
> 
> View attachment 4992207
> View attachment 4992208
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the much needed laugh!
> Yes, he's perfect in my current oddball collection! He fits in very well.
> I'm going to point him towards anyone wearing their masks incorrectly! "Mr. Grumpy says pull it over your nose!!!"
> 
> Oh those bags are awesome! I only saw them once IRL but the leather was beautiful and I loved the little studs in the corner of the flap. I hope you'll post yours in the showcase!
> 
> 
> It's totally random! I've speaking to medics in various countries to try to figure this out, and they will *not* vaccinate anyone with a history of allergies. Currently nobody in my family can get any of the vaccine options out there due to our severe allergic reactions.
> I'm sorry to hear about your DH and I really feel for him. My brother has congenital heart disease and has had multiple heart attacks. It's not easy living with heart problems.
> Now I'm really surprised your DH was given the vaccine with that medical history. My brother in London was told he's ineligible due to his heart condition and previous experience of anaphylaxis. We thought he'd be the first to get it but they won't risk him having an adverse reaction.
> I'm glad you both got it and are safe and sound! That's all that matters in the end. And no doubt we'll be given ours eventually; we just have to be patient as the WHO figures out the guidelines around certain categories.
> 
> 
> Ah, thank you so much! This makes me feel like I'm on the right track. I do wish I had noticed sooner that I wanted a curated collection. The mistake is that I didn't even realise I was collecting- I just sort of became an accidental collector, lol.
> I would much rather spend more on a few perfect, carefully selected pieces than have such a haphazard collection.
> In the meantime, I will enjoy what I've got and be grateful for my good fortune, whilst slowly moving towards a more reasonable capsule collection.
> 
> 
> I like the second one. The colours complement the Pico and it's bright with a lot of white in it, so it'll be easy to see your stuff inside. Whatever you choose, I'm sure you'll make it work fabulously!
> 
> Flashing Mr. Grumpy at mask offenders! I love it!!!!!!!! And if they give you a face, you can say “Don’t be like Mr. Grumpy. Turn that frown upside down!”


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Great idea! I like the first one. Also think about - will a light colored scarf help you find your stuff more easily?



My OCD self keeps everything in a pouch and it’s so small that if I can’t find something, it’s because it’s not in there!


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> That’s likely why I’m kinda fixated on the smaller more decorated frou frou options. They feel like little portable jewel boxes.



I am definitely a sucker for a bag that feels frou frou and like a jewel box. Although I suppose I don’t have many like that right now. My Chloe would definitely fit in that category.

Oddly enough, my Coach Willis also sort of feels like that, but the style is not frou frou so I’m not sure why it does. Possibly just the size and the fact that it is white so it feels delicate and ‘precious’ to me. 

I’ve been considering this bag lately - this style is very frou frou IMO.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> Thanks! It was a mild headache, not as bad as most headaches I get. I just felt kind of foggy, not clear-headed. My allergies got worse. I don't know if that is related. I took extra antihistamines and cough syrup and had a great night of sleep.


Good to hear you didn’t have any serious reactions.  Vaccination has not started in my country.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get the house. Back to square one. Strike 4.


I missed that part where you lost on the 2nd house (I think).  The last I read was you got it.  Sorry about the turn of events.


CoachMaven said:


> Here are my orange and yellows
> Coach duffle in chili:
> View attachment 4991982
> 
> PLG mini tote in Papaya:
> View attachment 4991969
> 
> Yellows I have four, all Coach. My vintage daypack and my Coach Originals curved top handle:
> View attachment 4991977
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag:
> View attachment 4991980
> 
> And my Nomad:
> View attachment 4991981


Lovely Coach bags!!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, need some help...I want to make a luxe drawstring-type bag for inside my Pico. The scarf I have in there is not silk and I want something that reflects the quality of the bag. I found these scarves. In all but the next to last one, which is almost the exact size I need, because it is larger than I need, I can cut the edges off or take the bag from off center toward one of the corners a bit. I already have the last one, but think the orange may be too dark? Which one gets your vote...I want something Hermès inspired but does not look like I am trying to pass it off as a real Hermès.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992049
> View attachment 4992052
> View attachment 4992054
> View attachment 4992055
> View attachment 4992056
> View attachment 4992060


I like the 3rd one.


jblended said:


> Ah, thank you so much! This makes me feel like I'm on the right track. I do wish I had noticed sooner that I wanted a curated collection. The mistake is that I didn't even realise I was collecting- I just sort of became an accidental collector, lol.
> I would much rather spend more on a few perfect, carefully selected pieces than have such a haphazard collection.
> In the meantime, I will enjoy what I've got and be grateful for my good fortune, whilst slowly moving towards a more reasonable capsule collection.


It’s nice to have a direction regarding your bag collection, isn’t it.  Goodluck in curating!


----------



## doni

Hello everyone, I have got a bit lost the last few days but have manage to read a bunch of messages. Specially enjoyed the reflections on brands we own. I am also a multi brand person when it comes to handbags, haven never been able to do the loyalty thing and be a Chanel girl or whatever.

Brands I have 3 or more bags from (counting clutches, prehistoric stuff that is packed away and everything else):

Hermes - because what is not to like (apart from the prices. And the process.)
Loewe - my first and forever. Spanish, invaded my growing years and I love its current creative director.
Chanel - (almost) only vintage. Don’t like CFs and current seasonal bags are so overpriced for quality.
Gucci - But only if I count some really old bags that are packed away in the cellar or parents home...
Balenciaga - The moto line is/was iconic and I enjoyed Gvasilia first seasons with the brand.
Louis Vuitton - Surprised to realize I actually own 3 pieces.

Brands I have 2 or less:

Celine - Two. Always felt I should love it more than I actually do.
Dior - Also two, counting a vintage clutch. Lovely but not my brand.
Courreges - Strange that I happen to own two vintage pieces. But I do love vintage Courreges.
Jerome Dreyfuss - Two but one is a run down pouch that I used as ipad cover...
Delvaux - Just the one. Reminds me of my life in Brussels.
Goyard - One tote but I can see myself buying this on repeat.
Prada - One for sentimental value’s sake, I got it when living in Florence in the early 90s.
MiuMiu— One of sentimental value and a small useful pouch... I used to be such a Miuccia fan!
Marni - A cute little clutch number totally outdated in the best green.
No brand - Croc clutches from when my MIL lived in Africa in the 70s. A couple of dress up purses.

Looking at it like this it looks like I have too many bags. Maybe I do 
Good exercise...


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, need some help...I want to make a luxe drawstring-type bag for inside my Pico. The scarf I have in there is not silk and I want something that reflects the quality of the bag. I found these scarves. In all but the next to last one, which is almost the exact size I need, because it is larger than I need, I can cut the edges off or take the bag from off center toward one of the corners a bit. I already have the last one, but think the orange may be too dark? Which one gets your vote...I want something Hermès inspired but does not look like I am trying to pass it off as a real Hermès.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992049
> View attachment 4992052
> View attachment 4992054
> View attachment 4992055
> View attachment 4992056
> View attachment 4992060


I really like the one that's laid out with the pico - that color of orange and the tan/caramel color would be gorgeous inside.


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, need some help...I want to make a luxe drawstring-type bag for inside my Pico. The scarf I have in there is not silk and I want something that reflects the quality of the bag. I found these scarves. In all but the next to last one, which is almost the exact size I need, because it is larger than I need, I can cut the edges off or take the bag from off center toward one of the corners a bit. I already have the last one, but think the orange may be too dark? Which one gets your vote...I want something Hermès inspired but does not look like I am trying to pass it off as a real Hermès.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992060


I really like the last one!
And find it amazing you are doing that.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm having a shopping nightmare as most of you know but for a house not fashion. Although I guess a house is also a style statement so kind of fashion adjacent?
> 
> I've been searching for a backyard oasis to be refreshing in the Atlanta heat. We made an offer last night on another house that went on the market yesterday at 5pm, at $5k over asking/21 day close. I'm crossing my fingers that this is my future backyard hangout from March 6th onwards
> View attachment 4990129
> View attachment 4990130
> 
> I'm totally already fantasizing about warm evenings having cocktails at the wet bar poolside with my husband after the kids are asleep and cuddling up on a large and cushy wicker patio sectional sofa with my husband and giggling watching Stephen Colbert monologues.
> 
> View attachment 4990134
> 
> There is even a doggy door on the side of the house that leads to a small outdoor enclosure off a finished room in the basement, perfect for just going potty in the middle of the night or when adults are not around. myhusband thinks we will confine the dogs to the basement alone and they will not be allowed all over. Let's see how long that lasts.
> View attachment 4990135
> View attachment 4990136
> 
> These girls want to hug these dogs constantly! They will wear down their dad.
> Oh and another thing I love about this house is that there is forest leading to a lake just behind the house!
> View attachment 4990140
> 
> SoI could take the dogs on a forest walk to the lake and back! Plus sidewalks in the neighborhood. Sidewalks are so important!! And despite being a tightly packed subdivision whichI typically don't love, but there are thick mature trees between to give privacy between this house and it's neighbors. So I can deal. This market is not suitable to get everything you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990141





SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get the house. Back to square one. Strike 4.


Oh no. How disappointing. I am sorry.


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Sorry to be a downer, but... Numbers, and more,  matter for insurance. We had two house fires as a kid; so I learned not to say, 'It will never happen to me.' Insurance wants to know what you owned when you make a claim. Same for flood, theft, loss by a moving company, etc.
> 
> If you don't want to count and document, please have someone else do so. Not just number of bags, but brands, and an idea of style. Same for all your possessions. Again, sorry to be a downer, but things happen in life.


Good idea. But if you don't want to count, make a video


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Good idea. But if you don't want to count, make a video



A video is probably even better! Great advice!


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question- I saw an inspired version of “Couveratures et Tenures de Jour” that has a multicolored background and does not say Hermès. So it is definitely inspired a lot, but is not trying to be a fake Hermès. I like the colors and the irreverent take on a classic. Would it be in bad taste to use it for my drawstring bag? I would not/could not cut up a real Hermès scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992198


I don't think its in bad taste at all! I like this scarf!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> A video is probably even better! Great advice!


Many insurance companies recommend you do this for the whole house and expensive assets.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> I thought Massaccesi went out of business (???)


Apparently, when he announced that he was closing his business it prompted an enormous amount of orders, enough to realize that he could stay afloat!




jblended said:


> I love your collection and I love that you are as driven by the values of the brands/artisans as you are the gorgeous designs! I have such respect for you!



That is very kind of you to say . I am trying to revise my consumer habits. I am trying to buy mostly preloved bags and clothes (e.g., via thred-up), or from companies who do good work and need the financial support, buy locally, and/or donate to causes I believe in.  



JenJBS said:


> You have such and extraordinary collection! Such interesting brands! I've looked into Arayla. Looks great, just not for me. I'll ahve to check out DeMillier and de Lanthe. Agree with you on Givenchy, RM, BV, and Balenciaga.


Thank you  I feel the same way about your collection! I understand when you like a brand but realize it doesn't fit your style. I think you might like DeMellier. I will post pics of my cute de Lanthe Bermuda bag, with all of her different covers!



More bags said:


> Great descriptions, an enjoyable read, especially the handmade and vintage bags.


Thank you! I love my vintage collection, even though they are not "fancy."



momasaurus said:


> Yes, the soulmate would be the perfect bag for your campfire socializing. Also, HOW FUN IS THAT??? Sounds so nice. I am so tired of zoom drinking.


Right? I'm lucky that I have friends within walking distance. We are 4 families with kids who get together on an almost weekly basis. One of my friends is an EXCELLENT cook and loves to cook for us. We bring side dishes, dessert and drinks, and any portable fire pits we have. We usually have 3-4 fires going. I typically wear my ski pants, long winter coat, and accessories and stay pretty warm for hours! Seeing real live people has really helped me get through this isolation. I get tired of zoom drinking too.


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> @JenJBS My brands:
> 
> *3* Halston- Finding this brand to be hit and miss. Some of their leathers feel cheap, some are buttery soft. I'm lucky I nabbed the great ones before they stopped producing bags.
> 
> *4* Coach- each one is unique and fun. Great quality.
> 
> *1* Kate Spade- the owl bag that is really a fun novelty to have and I wear all summer long.
> 
> *5* Marc by Marc Jacobs- chewy, thick leather! These are my office bags and are true workhorses
> *2* Marc Jacobs- from right before the current line where they merged MJ and the diffusion line. Very nice leather, but not quite like the older leathers.
> 
> *2* Tommy Hilfiger- One is a forever bag with gorgeous details and no obvious branding. One is a nylon men's messenger I was gifted a couple of years ago that I think will be a good travel bag.
> 
> *3* Hammitt- brilliantly soft leather, love the studding on these bags.
> 
> *1* Longchamps- the leather feels like butter!
> 
> *1* Coccinelle- gifted by my siblings last year. Again, luscious leather.
> 
> *1* Sandro- I was drawn to the unique shape and love this bag. They use full grain leather, which was a surprise for a high street brand.
> 
> *1* Vince Camuto- gifted to me. I love it now that I've painted it a different colour and because I dunked it which entirely changed the texture of the leather for the better. I don't think I'd buy another, unless I wanted a beater bag for work where a better brand would raise eyebrows.
> 
> *1* DKNY tote- I bought this to use for job interviews and haven't used it at all because the world is on fire, lol. I'm not a tote person normally, so it sits awaiting the day I get to use it. Great leather on it, though. For the price, that was a big surprise.
> 
> *3* vintage bags
> 
> *2* misc unkown/ unbranded pre-loved bags
> 
> *6* custom/bespoke bags handmade by artisans as mementos of places I've been. These are what started my bag collecting!
> Actually seeing how few of these I have left has made me a little blue. I remember the days when half my collection consisted of these bespoke bags, but so many have been totally worn out from use and now they are truly outnumbered by contemporary bags.
> All the same, I'm happy that I always used these as my daily bags and enjoyed them fully, because no other bags will ever bring me that level of joy. I hope to add more to my collection when I'm able to start traveling again.
> So my current total is 36. I plan to remove at least 2 more this year, and I know that my MBMJ bags are already on their last legs, so those may leave shortly afterwards. Hope to gradually work the number down to 16.


You have lots of great brands here. I love the contemporary lines you mention like Coach, Kate Spade (I forgot to mention my two in my post), Hammitt, and MBMJ. Marc Jacobs has the most beautiful leather at an affordable price point, and I love the colors as well.


----------



## Kimbashop

More bags said:


> *and do the Le Pliage really count? They fold up so small...*



I laughed at this because I totally forgot to count my Le Pliage, precisely because I just fold it up and keep it in my suitcase.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Thanks for the info on the leather! I am a HUUUGE sucker for smooth leather, so it’s good to know which Hermes leather style would be the right one.
> 
> And yes on the palladium hardware. This fits into one of my hardware-color preferences: while there are exceptions, usually I feel that a vivid green looks better with silver-toned or shiny ruthenium -ish hardware. Bright green and gold hardware feels a little leprechaun to me.
> 
> My green Polene bag has gold hardware, but it is a darker forest green, so in that case I think the gold helps bring out the richness of the color.


Another, older leather that you can find on the preloved market is called Swift or Gulliver (same leather, different years of production). It is a gorgeous, smooth leather that is somewhat irridescent and absorbs dye really well (according to H's description). My only Hermes bag has swift leather and I love it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you  I feel the same way about your collection! I understand when you like a brand but realize it doesn't fit your style. I think you might like DeMellier. I will post pics of my cute de Lanthe Bermuda bag, with all of her different covers!
> 
> Right? I'm lucky that I have friends within walking distance. We are 4 families with kids who get together on an almost weekly basis. One of my friends is an EXCELLENT cook and loves to cook for us. We bring side dishes, dessert and drinks, and any portable fire pits we have. We usually have 3-4 fires going. I typically wear my ski pants, long winter coat, and accessories and stay pretty warm for hours! Seeing real live people has really helped me get through this isolation. I get tired of zoom drinking too.



I look forward to the pics! It's great how TPF members know each other's bags/tastes well enough to know what brands and bags each other might like!   Now I definitely have to check out DeMellier! 

That sounds like a really wonderful arrangement! Enjoy!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My only yellow or orange bag. Cheap, but fun, tote I got in Moab on my birthday trip a couple years ago. Yep, it really is dyed with the orange/red rock dirt in Southern Utah.
> 
> View attachment 4991558



I love southern Utah/Northern Arizona. I have taken two trips out there and was mesmerized by the colors. It is truly a beautiful part of the country.


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> *Orange and yellow bags...*
> 
> I was about to say: there aren´t any- I don´t do yellow or orange for bags...
> ...then I looked around and this strange new love and reliable companion of mine came into sight:
> Dior New Lock in mustard patent, GHW.
> 
> View attachment 4991603
> 
> 
> The colour is a chamelion depending on the light. It can be beige, it can be shiny mustard. It´s always very neutral.


That yellow is so lovely. Your beautiful Dior bags have inspired me to search for one.


----------



## CoachMaven

momasaurus said:


> These are all lovely. I want to stroke that Nomad.


Thank you. It still has that gorgeous slouch to it. I wore it to the Coach store when I ordered my newest bag recently and the sales associates were shocked that it was a 6 yr old bag because it looks just like the photo still.


----------



## CoachMaven

dcooney4 said:


> I love them all. The leather looks so yummy on them.


Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

I'm putting it out on record, this year is the year of less is more. I didn't go crazy last year due to the pandemic but I did purchase 3 MZ Wallace bags, one spring season Coach, and one vintage Coach. This is significantly  better than years past. I also sold four bags last year. For 2021 I already purchased a bag in early February but it was a planned purchase and I don't plan to get any others for the remainder of the year until I sell the ones I have in my 'To Sell' pile. 

I actually am interested in the Rothy's bucket bag. Does anyone have one? Because if I sell all my pile, I wanted to use some of the proceeds for that and be done. I like the idea of a fully washable bag of that size with some structure.


----------



## doni

Kimbashop said:


> I love southern Utah/Northern Arizona. I have taken two trips out there and was mesmerized by the colors. It is truly a beautiful part of the country.


I believe it is the most beautiful place in the world.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Is anyone else totally bored by this winteR? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Wanna do a book club? I just started Malcolm Gladwell's new book and I'm loving it. I'm planning to read Becoming, by the 2008-2016 FLOTUS....BUT if anyone wanted to jump in with me I am open to most any book!


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> I believe it is the most beautiful place in the world.


My SIL has a place in Moab...when Covid is over, we are going!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Is anyone else totally bored by this winteR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992793
> 
> Wanna do a book club? I just started Malcolm Gladwell's new book and I'm loving it. I'm planning to read Becoming, by the 2008-2016 FLOTUS....BUT if anyone wanted to jump in with me I am open to most any book!


Reading President *****’s The Promised Land now.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ok guys, I decided to use a scarf I have. I love the colors, but I think it will look better in the bag than on me! Shopping my own closet...
I can make the bag and at least a pair of twillies.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok guys, I decided to use a scarf I have. I love the colors, but I think it will look better in the bag than on me! Shopping my own closet...
> I can make the bag and at least a pair of twillies.
> View attachment 4992898


That's gorgeous and it goes with the bag so well!


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> I believe it is the most beautiful place in the world.



I agree! My Mom, Aunts, and Uncle live in Southern Utah.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> My SIL has a place in Moab...when Covid is over, we are going!



Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok guys, I decided to use a scarf I have. I love the colors, but I think it will look better in the bag than on me! Shopping my own closet...
> I can make the bag and at least a pair of twillies.
> View attachment 4992898


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Is anyone else totally bored by this winteR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992793
> 
> Wanna do a book club? I just started Malcolm Gladwell's new book and I'm loving it. I'm planning to read Becoming, by the 2008-2016 FLOTUS....BUT if anyone wanted to jump in with me I am open to most any book!


I am currently in 3  and it has definitely helped take my mind off things and connect with others. I love the idea of starting one with TPF folks! I might have to jump in at some point, as I have been wanting to read that book.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok guys, I decided to use a scarf I have. I love the colors, but I think it will look better in the bag than on me! Shopping my own closet...
> I can make the bag and at least a pair of twillies.
> View attachment 4992898


OOH, YES! That looks perfect with your Pico.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok guys, I decided to use a scarf I have. I love the colors, but I think it will look better in the bag than on me! Shopping my own closet...
> I can make the bag and at least a pair of twillies.
> View attachment 4992898



Your scarf looks perfect to go with your bag! Great shopping your own closet! Can´t wait to see the finished drawstring-bag and your twillies.


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> Another, older leather that you can find on the preloved market is called Swift or Gulliver (same leather, different years of production). It is a gorgeous, smooth leather that is somewhat irridescent and absorbs dye really well (according to H's description). My only Hermes bag has swift leather and I love it.



Thank you!  ::goes off to do some hunting::



BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok guys, I decided to use a scarf I have. I love the colors, but I think it will look better in the bag than on me! Shopping my own closet...
> I can make the bag and at least a pair of twillies.
> View attachment 4992898



This looks like a gorgeous match! So excited to see the final product!


----------



## Jereni

Here are my orange bags for the color week. Both of these are new within the last 6 months, and I just saw another orange bag that I like yesterday, so apparently I’m on a bit of a tear with this color.

Polene numero un nano in terracotta
Bottega Veneta mini pouch in clay


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok guys, I decided to use a scarf I have. I love the colors, but I think it will look better in the bag than on me! Shopping my own closet...
> I can make the bag and at least a pair of twillies.
> View attachment 4992898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992899


beautiful scarf!


----------



## keodi

Jereni said:


> Here are my orange bags for the color week. Both of these are new within the last 6 months, and I just saw another orange bag that I like yesterday, so apparently I’m on a bit of a tear with this color.
> 
> Polene numero un nano in terracotta
> Bottega Veneta mini pouch in clay
> 
> View attachment 4993007


I love!


----------



## msd_bags

Kimbashop said:


> I laughed at this because I totally forgot to count my Le Pliage, precisely because I just fold it up and keep it in my suitcase.


I usually always forget to count too!


----------



## msd_bags

On brands.  I have made a conscious decision years ago to try out different brands (context is that, in my country, LV is the ‘premiere’ bag to a common person).  Indeed I went crazy with Rebecca Minkoff-MAM/MAB.  But when I wanted to move on to more luxe bags, I did not want to stick to one brand because I wanted to have a feel of as many brands as my wallet can afford.

Mulberry - I think I gravitated towards this brand because of the luxe feel at relatively more reasonable prices.  I have 4.

Alexander McQueen - again, “reasonable price” was key.  The Padlock works so well for me!  I have 2.

Saint Laurent - just happy with some pieces.  I have 2.  (Bought at sale prices!)

Then I have Prada (nylon; sold the leather one), LV (my first premiere! Plus a preloved Alma), Gucci (Sukey), Proenza Schouler (tote), Givenchy (Pandora), Salvatore Ferragamo (Mimi tote), Balegancia (City), MCM (I have 2 of its leather bags)

Then several Coach (bought/gifted within the last 2 years), Tumi, Massaccesi, Longchamp (both nylons and leathers), Marc Jacobs from the golden era.

Wow, I do have a lot! I think I might even have missed some.

I don’t have the top models of the premiere brands, but I’m happy to get a taste of these brands.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Ohmigoodness. I didn’t think of it not accepting my thumbprint. I don’t use that feature on my phone so it didn’t cross my mind.
> Sure!  I have a *zero* discomfort rule for all my clothes and still have pretty heels to wear.
> 
> It’s not so much where (store) as what brands and what features to look out for. For me the don’t even bother trying on features are: pointed toe closed in shoes and super hard bottoms (no padding) Almond or round toe is better for closed in shoes. Shoes that I tend to avoid (but there can be exceptions) are ones with super skinny stilleto heels. They put too much pressure on the ball of the foot (and back). The more leather around the foot, the support and more comfy. So a high heeled boot is usually really easy to wear. High heeled strappy nothingness stilettos typically less so.
> 
> I’m not a shoe hound so I’ll ask others to jump in with brands. That being said Louboutins are too narrow and the arch too extreme for me. In contrast, Fendi shoes are really comfy. Saint Laurent Tributes are very wearable but have a bit of a clunkier look that I’m not super crazy about but can work for lots of outfits.
> 
> Wedge heels are the best and perfect warm weather sandals. Heels with a platform and little bit thicker heel are great for longer walks and dancing.
> 
> *Question for the group: If you wear high heels, what is your most comfortable brand / model? *
> I always love an animal print. I think they’re a great neutral.


I think comfort is relative when dealing with high heels lol. I absolutely adore Jimmy Choo but the comfort can be challenging in some styles.  For a traditional pump nothing beats a Manolo 105mm.  It’s truly a classy pump that’s totally wearable.  They absolutely do not hurt and that makes them well with the price.


----------



## missie1

So here are my yellow bags.....Valentino Glam Lock and Mansur Garviel cloud clutch


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Here are my orange bags for the color week. Both of these are new within the last 6 months, and I just saw another orange bag that I like yesterday, so apparently I’m on a bit of a tear with this color.
> 
> Polene numero un nano in terracotta
> Bottega Veneta mini pouch in clay
> 
> View attachment 4993007


So pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok guys, I decided to use a scarf I have. I love the colors, but I think it will look better in the bag than on me! Shopping my own closet...
> I can make the bag and at least a pair of twillies.
> View attachment 4992898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992899


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love southern Utah/Northern Arizona. I have taken two trips out there and was mesmerized by the colors. It is truly a beautiful part of the country.



Yeah, those colors... On that birthday trip my favorite moment was sitting outside one of the coffee shops, drinking hot chocolate, with extra whipped cream since it was my birthday, watching the sun set behind those red cliffs. Just... a prefect, glorious moment. I'm attaching a few pics I took on a previous Mother and Daughter trip.


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> Hello everyone, I have got a bit lost the last few days but have manage to read a bunch of messages. Specially enjoyed the reflections on brands we own. I am also a multi brand person when it comes to handbags, haven never been able to do the loyalty thing and be a Chanel girl or whatever.
> 
> Brands I have 3 or more bags from (counting clutches, prehistoric stuff that is packed away and everything else):
> 
> Hermes - because what is not to like (apart from the prices. And the process.)
> Loewe - my first and forever. Spanish, invaded my growing years and I love its current creative director.
> Chanel - (almost) only vintage. Don’t like CFs and current seasonal bags are so overpriced for quality.
> Gucci - But only if I count some really old bags that are packed away in the cellar or parents home...
> Balenciaga - The moto line is/was iconic and I enjoyed Gvasilia first seasons with the brand.
> Louis Vuitton - Surprised to realize I actually own 3 pieces.
> 
> Brands I have 2 or less:
> 
> Celine - Two. Always felt I should love it more than I actually do.
> Dior - Also two, counting a vintage clutch. Lovely but not my brand.
> Courreges - Strange that I happen to own two vintage pieces. But I do love vintage Courreges.
> Jerome Dreyfuss - Two but one is a run down pouch that I used as ipad cover...
> Delvaux - Just the one. Reminds me of my life in Brussels.
> Goyard - One tote but I can see myself buying this on repeat.
> Prada - One for sentimental value’s sake, I got it when living in Florence in the early 90s.
> MiuMiu— One of sentimental value and a small useful pouch... I used to be such a Miuccia fan!
> Marni - A cute little clutch number totally outdated in the best green.
> No brand - Croc clutches from when my MIL lived in Africa in the 70s. A couple of dress up purses.
> 
> Looking at it like this it looks like I have too many bags. Maybe I do
> Good exercise...



What a great collection!     



msd_bags said:


> On brands.  I have made a conscious decision years ago to try out different brands (context is that, in my country, LV is the ‘premiere’ bag to a common person).  Indeed I went crazy with Rebecca Minkoff-MAM/MAB.  But when I wanted to move on to more luxe bags, I did not want to stick to one brand because I wanted to have a feel of as many brands as my wallet can afford.
> 
> Mulberry - I think I gravitated towards this brand because of the luxe feel at relatively more reasonable prices.  I have 4.
> 
> Alexander McQueen - again, “reasonable price” was key.  The Padlock works so well for me!  I have 2.
> 
> Saint Laurent - just happy with some pieces.  I have 2.  (Bought at sale prices!)
> 
> Then I have Prada (nylon; sold the leather one), LV (my first premiere! Plus a preloved Alma), Gucci (Sukey), Proenza Schouler (tote), Givenchy (Pandora), Salvatore Ferragamo (Mimi tote), Balegancia (City), MCM (I have 2 of its leather bags)
> 
> Then several Coach (bought/gifted within the last 2 years), Tumi, Massaccesi, Longchamp (both nylons and leathers), Marc Jacobs from the golden era.
> 
> Wow, I do have a lot! I think I might even have missed some.
> 
> I don’t have the top models of the premiere brands, but I’m happy to get a taste of these brands.



Impressive collection! Like you, I enjoy getting a taste of different brands. They each have things I enjoy, and am glad I didn't miss out on.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Yeah, those colors... On that birthday trip my favorite moment was sitting outside one of the coffee shops, drinking hot chocolate, with extra whipped cream since it was my birthday, watching the sun set behind those red cliffs. Just... a prefect, glorious moment. I'm attaching a few pics I took on a previous Mother and Daughter trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993213
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993214
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993216


Thanks so much for sharing these. How wonderful it must have been to see this on your birthday with your mother. 
We are deep into a winter storm right now and these pictures made my heart sing. They are beautiful studies of texture, color, and light.   Very uplifting.


----------



## JenJBS

Sometimes patience pays off, but sometimes you have to strike while the iron is hot - or before the bag sells out. I got interested in 'Brandon Blackwood NYC' last summer when PurseBlog did a post that featured his bags. Then they did another one today, and I took another look. I thought about making myself actually wait for my birthday next month, but I'm not a patient person. So, I pulled the trigger. Now the bag is Sold Out! Glad I didn't wait! Clearly I wasn't the only one interested, since it looks like every single one if his bags are now Sold Out,  and they weren't at lunch time.

I'm curious to see the bag in person. When it arrives I'll open it to see if I want to keep the bag, but I won't wear it until my birthday, since it is my birthday gift to myself. I've bought more new bags than I should within the last year, but am giving myself a break since the need for retail therapy has been all too real the past 12 months; and the sales have been incredible.

I got the Bianca Puffer. (Yeah, my Maison Margiela Glam Slam bags, and this one... I have a real weakness for the smooshy, puffy bags.) I like that it comes with both a shoulder and crossbody strap. Nylon, so it should be durable. And that color...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Omigoodness we made a verbal agreement to go binding! Submitted the paperwork and waiting for them to sign it.....

It's a lovely home with a ton of windows to overlook the forest andfireplace and pool...
	

		
			
		

		
	





My daughters will love that diving board.....and having not only their own rooms for the first time but their own bathrooms.
I keep refreshing my email to see if they accepted our offer officially!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks so much for sharing these. How wonderful it must have been to see this on your birthday with your mother.
> We are deep into a winter storm right now and these pictures made my heart sing. They are beautiful studies of texture, color, and light.   Very uplifting.



You're very welcome. Glad they could make your heart sing. We're also dealing with a sinter storm, though not nearly as bad as many parts of the country. Most of my photography knowledge comes from Mom, though some from Daddy as well. Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My only yellow bag. Haven't carried it yet!


----------



## JenJBS

@Kimbashop   Here are a few more. 

Now I'll stop with spamming the Southern Utah pics. The two with me in them Mom took.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> @Kimbashop   Here are a few more.
> 
> Now I'll stop with spamming the Southern Utah pics. The two with me in them Mom took.
> 
> View attachment 4993293
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993291
> View attachment 4993292


I love the second one of you (I assume that's you)! Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Squeeee! We are binding! My future soaking tub.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love the second one of you (I assume that's you)! Thanks for sharing these.



Thank you!    Mom is such a great photographer. Yep, that's me.


----------



## JenJBS

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Squeeee! We are binding! My future soaking tub.
> View attachment 4993314



Congratulations!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!!!!   This real estate ferris wheel has been dizzying.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Squeeee! We are binding! My future soaking tub.
> View attachment 4993314


YAY!!!!!! It’s a great house!


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Squeeee! We are binding! My future soaking tub.
> View attachment 4993314


Congratulations! Finally!! Yay!


----------



## doni

Jereni said:


> Here are my orange bags for the color week. Both of these are new within the last 6 months, and I just saw another orange bag that I like yesterday, so apparently I’m on a bit of a tear with this color.
> 
> Polene numero un nano in terracotta
> Bottega Veneta mini pouch in clay
> 
> View attachment 4993007


I want to eat this!


----------



## doni

JenJBS said:


> Yeah, those colors... On that birthday trip my favorite moment was sitting outside one of the coffee shops, drinking hot chocolate, with extra whipped cream since it was my birthday, watching the sun set behind those red cliffs. Just... a prefect, glorious moment. I'm attaching a few pics I took on a previous Mother and Daughter trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993213
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993214
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993216


It truly is breathtaking. One of my favorite places in the world.
Last year, to mark a life milestone, we had planned a trip in late Spring. It would have been our second time there as family. I had booked a hogan in Monument Valley (I love Navajo country), and a boat to go fishing around Ticaboo... And then corona came...


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## doni

JenJBS said:


> Sometimes patience pays off, but sometimes you have to strike while the iron is hot - or before the bag sells out. I got interested in 'Brandon Blackwood NYC' last summer when PurseBlog did a post that featured his bags. Then they did another one today, and I took another look. I thought about making myself actually wait for my birthday next month, but I'm not a patient person. So, I pulled the trigger. Now the bag is Sold Out! Glad I didn't wait! Clearly I wasn't the only one interested, since it looks like every single one if his bags are now Sold Out,  and they weren't at lunch time.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993251



That color!



SouthernPurseGal said:


> Omigoodness we made a verbal agreement to go binding! Submitted the paperwork and waiting for them to sign it.....
> 
> It's a lovely home with a ton of windows to overlook the forest andfireplace and pool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993266
> 
> View attachment 4993267
> 
> My daughters will love that diving board.....and having not only their own rooms for the first time but their own bathrooms.
> I keep refreshing my email to see if they accepted our offer officially!!!



Finally!  crossing fingers it all goes smoothly!! Looks great, love the forest, like a fairy tale.



JenJBS said:


> @Kimbashop   Here are a few more.
> 
> Now I'll stop with spamming the Southern Utah pics. The two with me in them Mom took.
> 
> View attachment 4993293
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993291
> View attachment 4993292



So wonderful!


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> So here are my yellow bags.....Valentino Glam Lock and Mansur Garviel cloud clutch


So cheerful !


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4993287
> 
> My only yellow bag. Haven't carried it yet!


This is lovely.


----------



## jblended

I hope nobody minds if I share a random heartwarming story. It's from a couple of years ago so maybe it's not new to anyone, but I just stumbled upon it for the first time and it really touched me.
We need more people like this on the planet!


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> Apparently, when he announced that he was closing his business it prompted an enormous amount of orders, enough to realize that he could stay afloat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is very kind of you to say . I am trying to revise my consumer habits. I am trying to buy mostly preloved bags and clothes (e.g., via thred-up), or from companies who do good work and need the financial support, buy locally, and/or donate to causes I believe in.
> 
> 
> Thank you  I feel the same way about your collection! I understand when you like a brand but realize it doesn't fit your style. I think you might like DeMellier. I will post pics of my cute de Lanthe Bermuda bag, with all of her different covers!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love my vintage collection, even though they are not "fancy."
> 
> 
> Right? I'm lucky that I have friends within walking distance. We are 4 families with kids who get together on an almost weekly basis. One of my friends is an EXCELLENT cook and loves to cook for us. We bring side dishes, dessert and drinks, and any portable fire pits we have. We usually have 3-4 fires going. I typically wear my ski pants, long winter coat, and accessories and stay pretty warm for hours! Seeing real live people has really helped me get through this isolation. I get tired of zoom drinking too.


This sounds great, and must be wonderful for all the kids. I hope we don't find that there has been lasting damage to youngsters during all this.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok guys, I decided to use a scarf I have. I love the colors, but I think it will look better in the bag than on me! Shopping my own closet...
> I can make the bag and at least a pair of twillies.
> View attachment 4992898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992899


Great decision! Looks perfect.


----------



## momasaurus

JenJBS said:


> Sometimes patience pays off, but sometimes you have to strike while the iron is hot - or before the bag sells out. I got interested in 'Brandon Blackwood NYC' last summer when PurseBlog did a post that featured his bags. Then they did another one today, and I took another look. I thought about making myself actually wait for my birthday next month, but I'm not a patient person. So, I pulled the trigger. Now the bag is Sold Out! Glad I didn't wait! Clearly I wasn't the only one interested, since it looks like every single one if his bags are now Sold Out,  and they weren't at lunch time.
> 
> I'm curious to see the bag in person. When it arrives I'll open it to see if I want to keep the bag, but I won't wear it until my birthday, since it is my birthday gift to myself. I've bought more new bags than I should within the last year, but am giving myself a break since the need for retail therapy has been all too real the past 12 months; and the sales have been incredible.
> 
> I got the Bianca Puffer. (Yeah, my Maison Margiela Glam Slam bags, and this one... I have a real weakness for the smooshy, puffy bags.) I like that it comes with both a shoulder and crossbody strap. Nylon, so it should be durable. And that color...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993250
> View attachment 4993251


Oh yes, this is fabulous!!!


----------



## Jereni

missie1 said:


> I think comfort is relative when dealing with high heels lol. I absolutely adore Jimmy Choo but the comfort can be challenging in some styles.  For a traditional pump nothing beats a Manolo 105mm.  It’s truly a classy pump that’s totally wearable.  They absolutely do not hurt and that makes them well with the price.



I have one pair of Choo heels that are the most comfortable pair of heels that I own. But yeah not all of them are that way. I love the Romy for example but it does squeeze the toes.



JenJBS said:


> Sometimes patience pays off, but sometimes you have to strike while the iron is hot - or before the bag sells out. I got interested in 'Brandon Blackwood NYC' last summer when PurseBlog did a post that featured his bags. Then they did another one today, and I took another look. I thought about making myself actually wait for my birthday next month, but I'm not a patient person. So, I pulled the trigger. Now the bag is Sold Out! Glad I didn't wait! Clearly I wasn't the only one interested, since it looks like every single one if his bags are now Sold Out,  and they weren't at lunch time.
> 
> I'm curious to see the bag in person. When it arrives I'll open it to see if I want to keep the bag, but I won't wear it until my birthday, since it is my birthday gift to myself. I've bought more new bags than I should within the last year, but am giving myself a break since the need for retail therapy has been all too real the past 12 months; and the sales have been incredible.
> 
> I got the Bianca Puffer. (Yeah, my Maison Margiela Glam Slam bags, and this one... I have a real weakness for the smooshy, puffy bags.) I like that it comes with both a shoulder and crossbody strap. Nylon, so it should be durable. And that color...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993250
> View attachment 4993251



This bag is so freakin fun! I absolutely  love it and can’t wait to see it when you get it.

Btw, on the subject of perfect plum bags from a few pages back, I have stumbled across what to me is possibly the most gorgeous purple I’ve ever seen, at least for this tone of purple. This is from the lovely beauty_lin_ on IG. Naturally I’m sure it is sold out everywhere.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Squeeee! We are binding! My future soaking tub.
> View attachment 4993314


Congratulations! I love that tub (and the colors).


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> This sounds great, and must be wonderful for all the kids. I hope we don't find that there has been lasting damage to youngsters during all this.


I think it has really helped our kids feel normal. Sadly, I have two friends whose children are not fairing well. One has been hospitalized for an issue that was definitely triggered by the lockdown and isolation--she is 12. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> I have one pair of Choo heels that are the most comfortable pair of heels that I own. But yeah not all of them are that way. I love the Romy for example but it does squeeze the toes.
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is so freakin fun! I absolutely  love it and can’t wait to see it when you get it.
> 
> Btw, on the subject of perfect plum bags from a few pages back, I have stumbled across what to me is possibly the most gorgeous purple I’ve ever seen, at least for this tone of purple. This is from the lovely beauty_lin_ on IG. Naturally I’m sure it is sold out everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4993563


That is so beautiful. I'm spellbound.


----------



## Cookiefiend

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Omigoodness we made a verbal agreement to go binding! Submitted the paperwork and waiting for them to sign it.....
> 
> It's a lovely home with a ton of windows to overlook the forest andfireplace and pool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993266
> 
> View attachment 4993267
> 
> My daughters will love that diving board.....and having not only their own rooms for the first time but their own bathrooms.
> I keep refreshing my email to see if they accepted our offer officially!!!


Fantastic, and Congratulations!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My Dior Lady bag showed up unbelievably fast - I bought it on Monday and received it Friday! I cleaned and polished it, then carried it Saturday to an early Valentine’s Day dinner. I even wore a skirt!


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> That color!
> So wonderful!



Thanks! I'm excited to see it in person! It left Sand Diego at 3:00am this morning...

Yeah, Southern Utah is wonderful!       




momasaurus said:


> Oh yes, this is fabulous!!!



Thank you! 




Jereni said:


> This bag is so freakin fun! I absolutely  love it and can’t wait to see it when you get it.
> 
> Btw, on the subject of perfect plum bags from a few pages back, I have stumbled across what to me is possibly the most gorgeous purple I’ve ever seen, at least for this tone of purple. This is from the lovely beauty_lin_ on IG. Naturally I’m sure it is sold out everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4993563



Thank you!  I'll post pics as soon as it arrives.

That is a fabulous shade of plum! Wonder how much better it would look in smooth lambskin... 



Cookiefiend said:


> My Dior Lady bag showed up unbelievably fast - I bought it on Monday and received it Friday! I cleaned and polished it, then carried it Saturday to an early Valentine’s Day dinner. I even wore a skirt!
> View attachment 4993728



It's beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cookiefiend said:


> My Dior Lady bag showed up unbelievably fast - I bought it on Monday and received it Friday! I cleaned and polished it, then carried it Saturday to an early Valentine’s Day dinner. I even wore a skirt!
> View attachment 4993728


You got the large Lady Dior!  Stunning bag.  Congrats!

@SouthernPurseGal so glad to hear about your house!  How exciting!  Congratulations.

@Jereni, the color of that Coco Handle just took my breath away.  It's gorgeous.

@JenJBS, your stunning scenic pictures make me long for travel and also a vacation!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

momasaurus said:


> Right. Forest green and gold are yummy. Can you please re-post your green Polene? That brand has been calling to me lately.



Sure here you go. This was my walk to Starbucks this morning. Brrr!


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> Thanks! I'm excited to see it in person! It left Sand Diego at 3:00am this morning...
> 
> Yeah, Southern Utah is wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I'll post pics as soon as it arrives.
> 
> That is a fabulous shade of plum! Wonder how much better it would look in smooth lambskin...
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful!  Congratulations!


Thank you so much! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> You got the large Lady Dior!  Stunning bag.  Congrats!
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal so glad to hear about your house!  How exciting!  Congratulations.
> 
> @Jereni, the color of that Coco Handle just took my breath away.  It's gorgeous.


Thank you! I had thought it was the medium - the measurements from the reseller were just a tad off and I chalked it up to the difference between centimeters and inches... turns out it's the large. I think for me that's just as well - at 6' tall - I can 'stand up' to the larger size - AND the zipper doesn't bother me when I put my hand in because there's more room.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Super cute!! I had a Polene Un for a while in this very color - loved it but it was a little too big.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> You got the large Lady Dior!  Stunning bag.  Congrats!
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal so glad to hear about your house!  How exciting!  Congratulations.
> 
> @Jereni, the color of that Coco Handle just took my breath away.  It's gorgeous.
> 
> @JenJBS, your stunning scenic pictures make me long for travel and also a vacation!



Same... I hope to make it down to Moab this fall. Also up to Lava Hot Springs, but not sure if I'll feel ready to soak in the hot springs with other people this year... Stupid Covid!  That will probably have to wait until next year.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Sure here you go. This was my walk to Starbucks this morning. Brrr!
> 
> View attachment 4993781



Love those boots!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Thank you! I had thought it was the medium - the measurements from the reseller were just a tad off and I chalked it up to the difference between centimeters and inches... turns out it's the large. I think for me that's just as well - at 6' tall - I can 'stand up' to the larger size - AND the zipper doesn't bother me when I put my hand in because there's more room.


Yes, the zipper is not a problem at all with the large Lady Dior.  It's a stunning bag.  I'm 5' 4" and really liked how it looked on me when I tried it on.  Enjoy your beauty!


JenJBS said:


> Same... I hope to make it down to Moab this fall. Also up to Lava Hot Springs, but not sure if I'll feel ready to soak in the hot springs with other people this year... Stupid Covid!  That will probably have to wait until next year.


I don't even know if I will travel this year....will have to wait and see how things go with this pandemic.


----------



## Jereni

Cookiefiend said:


> Super cute!! I had a Polene Un for a while in this very color - loved it but it was a little too big.



Thanks! Yeah I think Polene has one of the best quality/looks-per-price ratio out there. 

I like the size of this numero un BUT I do think the bag is too big/heavy for the thin chain they put on it. IMO this bag should have had one of those straps that is chain maybe 1/3 of the way up, and then leather. 

I love the all leather strap on the nano and will probably buy a second nano before it’s all over.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Same... I hope to make it down to Moab this fall. Also up to Lava Hot Springs, but not sure if I'll feel ready to soak in the hot springs with other people this year... Stupid Covid!  That will probably have to wait until next year.



Hadn’t chimed in on this convo yet but I also love this region. The last vacation my husband and I had before COVID was Sedona AZ. I freakin love that place.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My Dior Lady bag showed up unbelievably fast - I bought it on Monday and received it Friday! I cleaned and polished it, then carried it Saturday to an early Valentine’s Day dinner. I even wore a skirt!
> View attachment 4993728


Absolutely Perfect!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks so much for sharing these. How wonderful it must have been to see this on your birthday with your mother.
> We are deep into a winter storm right now and these pictures made my heart sing. They are beautiful studies of texture, color, and light.   Very uplifting.


+1


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Squeeee! We are binding! My future soaking tub.
> View attachment 4993314


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> My Dior Lady bag showed up unbelievably fast - I bought it on Monday and received it Friday! I cleaned and polished it, then carried it Saturday to an early Valentine’s Day dinner. I even wore a skirt!
> View attachment 4993728



Congratulations! She is classic perfection! I so want to touch the beautiful leather and sniff it, of course!


----------



## Jereni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Squeeee! We are binding! My future soaking tub.
> View attachment 4993314



Sorry I’m late but congratulations!!! That bathroom looks divine, as does the rest of the house. So happy for you!


----------



## baghabitz34

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Omigoodness we made a verbal agreement to go binding! Submitted the paperwork and waiting for them to sign it.....
> 
> It's a lovely home with a ton of windows to overlook the forest andfireplace and pool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993266
> 
> View attachment 4993267
> 
> My daughters will love that diving board.....and having not only their own rooms for the first time but their own bathrooms.
> I keep refreshing my email to see if they accepted our offer officially!!!


Congrats! So excited for you!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Jereni said:


> Sorry I’m late but congratulations!!! That bathroom looks divine, as does the rest of the house. So happy for you!


Thank you! I can't wait to go see it for the first time!!!!


baghabitz34 said:


> Congrats! So excited for you!


Thank you!!6 weeks in a condo living out of suitcases then we can finally close and move in!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Thanks! Yeah I think Polene has one of the best quality/looks-per-price ratio out there.
> 
> I like the size of this numero un BUT I do think the bag is too big/heavy for the thin chain they put on it. IMO this bag should have had one of those straps that is chain maybe 1/3 of the way up, and then leather.
> 
> I love the all leather strap on the nano and will probably buy a second nano before it’s all over.


I do too! I love the size you have and think it would be perfect - but I totally agree that it needs a strap like you’ve described. 


dcooney4 said:


> Absolutely Perfect!


Thank you!  


cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations! She is classic perfection! I so want to touch the beautiful leather and sniff it, of course!


 
Thank you! ❤️


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> That is so beautiful. I'm spellbound.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Jereni, the color of that Coco Handle just took my breath away.  It's gorgeous.



I know right? I came across that photo and just felt ILL that I missed that when it came out, lol.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Btw, on the subject of perfect plum bags from a few pages back, I have stumbled across what to me is possibly the most gorgeous purple I’ve ever seen, at least for this tone of purple. This is from the lovely beauty_lin_ on IG. Naturally I’m sure it is sold out everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4993563


  

@Cookiefiend Beautiful Miss Dior
@Jereni Your green Polene looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> I know right? I came across that photo and just felt ILL that I missed that when it came out, lol.


When did it come out?   I don't always follow the new and upcoming releases threads (mostly to avoid temptation).


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Sure here you go. This was my walk to Starbucks this morning. Brrr!
> 
> View attachment 4993781


This is so cute!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Oh my word! I thought this would be an easy little project....I was so wrong! It took all day and I didn’t even get to the twillies! Sewed by hand because I don’t trust my skill on the machine to see slippery silk. I measured, measured, measured and even left extra length and STILL had a gap where the sides didn’t meet when I had almost entirely stitched it to the bottom. I about cried! Had to put a dart on the side near the bottom. BUT...it is done, the twillies will be easy and I had enough scarf left over to make a muffler-type scarf with the colors most flattering to me showing.

From cutting to final results...just have to get some silk cord to swap out for the drawstring and to hang the bit charm.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my word! I thought this would be an easy little project....I was so wrong! It took all day and I didn’t even get to the twillies! Sewed by hand because I don’t trust my skill on the machine to see slippery silk. I measured, measured, measured and even left extra length and STILL had a gap where the sides didn’t meet when I had almost entirely stitched it to the bottom. I about cried! Had to put a dart on the side near the bottom. BUT...it is done, the twillies will be easy and I had enough scarf left over to make a muffler-type scarf with the colors most flattering to me showing.
> 
> From cutting to final results...just have to get some silk cord to swap out for the drawstring and to hang the bit charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994067
> View attachment 4994068
> View attachment 4994069
> View attachment 4994070
> View attachment 4994071
> View attachment 4994073
> View attachment 4994074
> View attachment 4994075


Wow! Well done!


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> When did it come out?   I don't always follow the new and upcoming releases threads (mostly to avoid temptation).



I think it came out around October.


----------



## sherrylynn

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thank you! I can't wait to go see it for the first time!!!!
> 
> Thank you!!6 weeks in a condo living out of suitcases then we can finally close and move in!!!!


Wait, you haven't seen the house yet? Did you buy it just from the realtor's pictures?
 It looks fabulous!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my word! I thought this would be an easy little project....I was so wrong! It took all day and I didn’t even get to the twillies! Sewed by hand because I don’t trust my skill on the machine to see slippery silk. I measured, measured, measured and even left extra length and STILL had a gap where the sides didn’t meet when I had almost entirely stitched it to the bottom. I about cried! Had to put a dart on the side near the bottom. BUT...it is done, the twillies will be easy and I had enough scarf left over to make a muffler-type scarf with the colors most flattering to me showing.
> 
> From cutting to final results...just have to get some silk cord to swap out for the drawstring and to hang the bit charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994067
> View attachment 4994068
> View attachment 4994069
> View attachment 4994070
> View attachment 4994071
> View attachment 4994073
> View attachment 4994074
> View attachment 4994075



It looks so beautiful! You did an incredible job! Well done!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my word! I thought this would be an easy little project....I was so wrong! It took all day and I didn’t even get to the twillies! Sewed by hand because I don’t trust my skill on the machine to see slippery silk. I measured, measured, measured and even left extra length and STILL had a gap where the sides didn’t meet when I had almost entirely stitched it to the bottom. I about cried! Had to put a dart on the side near the bottom. BUT...it is done, the twillies will be easy and I had enough scarf left over to make a muffler-type scarf with the colors most flattering to me showing.
> 
> From cutting to final results...just have to get some silk cord to swap out for the drawstring and to hang the bit charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994067
> View attachment 4994068
> View attachment 4994069
> View attachment 4994070
> View attachment 4994071
> View attachment 4994073
> View attachment 4994074
> View attachment 4994075


Wow! Great job!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Here is the pouch on its own...including a pic of the dart. Arghhh!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my word! I thought this would be an easy little project....I was so wrong! It took all day and I didn’t even get to the twillies! Sewed by hand because I don’t trust my skill on the machine to see slippery silk. I measured, measured, measured and even left extra length and STILL had a gap where the sides didn’t meet when I had almost entirely stitched it to the bottom. I about cried! Had to put a dart on the side near the bottom. BUT...it is done, the twillies will be easy and I had enough scarf left over to make a muffler-type scarf with the colors most flattering to me showing.
> 
> From cutting to final results...just have to get some silk cord to swap out for the drawstring and to hang the bit charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994067
> View attachment 4994068
> View attachment 4994069
> View attachment 4994070
> View attachment 4994071
> View attachment 4994073
> View attachment 4994074
> View attachment 4994075


Beautiful work! I love your silk liner. It works so beautifully with the bag. And the extra fabric makesa stunning matching scarf!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my word! I thought this would be an easy little project....I was so wrong! It took all day and I didn’t even get to the twillies! Sewed by hand because I don’t trust my skill on the machine to see slippery silk. I measured, measured, measured and even left extra length and STILL had a gap where the sides didn’t meet when I had almost entirely stitched it to the bottom. I about cried! Had to put a dart on the side near the bottom. BUT...it is done, the twillies will be easy and I had enough scarf left over to make a muffler-type scarf with the colors most flattering to me showing.
> 
> From cutting to final results...just have to get some silk cord to swap out for the drawstring and to hang the bit charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994067
> View attachment 4994068
> View attachment 4994069
> View attachment 4994070
> View attachment 4994071
> View attachment 4994073
> View attachment 4994074
> View attachment 4994075



Beautiful! There aren´t any easy little projects, believe me....  everything that needs to turn out nice and well made takes its time, thought and effort! I tend to fall for the "quick and easy", too- last time last week when I thought altering a dress that took 5 minutes to drape into the right shape would be done quickly... it took two days of fiddly work until I could sew the last dramatic dart that finally defined the shape. But isn´t it worth it? Look at your beautiful drawstring-bag and how cleverly you made use of the scarf to still have a small scarf to wear and the twillies!


----------



## dcooney4

I bought a little backpack and paid full price for it. It is sold out everywhere. It is super light weight and can convert to a tote. I bought it from a smaller retailer as the manufacturer was sold out. It came smooched up in tissue in a plastic bag. It also has patina on the handles. I am bugged that I paid full price for a bag that had to have been a floor model. It is clean and it is obvious the patina is just from light not from anyone’s oils on the hand. It was missing some wrappings as well as the plastic bag it comes in and no box. They just stuck tissue around it and shipped it in a plastic bag. Hence why it was mushed when I first got it. Now I got it back in shape and it has the pockets I love and it is the perfect size and weight. Do I just forget about the patina as it will happen anyway and enjoy it. I just hated the filthy plastic bag it came in and trying to get it out without further damage.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I bought a little backpack and paid full price for it. It is sold out everywhere. It is super light weight and can convert to a tote. I bought it from a smaller retailer as the manufacturer was sold out. It came smooched up in tissue in a plastic bag. It also has patina on the handles. I am bugged that I paid full price for a bag that had to have been a floor model. It is clean and it is obvious the patina is just from light not from anyone’s oils on the hand. It was missing some wrappings as well as the plastic bag it comes in and no box. They just stuck tissue around it and shipped it in a plastic bag. Hence why it was mushed when I first got it. Now I got it back in shape and it has the pockets I love and it is the perfect size and weight. Do I just forget about the patina as it will happen anyway and enjoy it. I just hated the filthy plastic bag it came in and trying to get it out without further damage.


I am so sorry they were not responsible in how thy shipped it...I hate when people do that...and that you are left disappointed by your purchase instead of happy and excited. My two cents? Unless you are unhappy enough to return it or can’t, love her the way she is and enjoy her fully because now you don’t have to baby her. Kinda like the first parking lot ding in the door of your new car.


----------



## BowieFan1971

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am so sorry they were not responsible in how thy shipped it...I hate when people do that...and that you are left disappointed by your purchase instead of happy and excited. My two cents? Unless you are unhappy enough to return it or can’t, love her the way she is and enjoy her fully because now you don’t have to baby her. Kinda like the first parking lot ding in the door of your new car.



You could also try asking for a partial refund. Wouldn’t hurt...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I bought a little backpack and paid full price for it. It is sold out everywhere. It is super light weight and can convert to a tote. I bought it from a smaller retailer as the manufacturer was sold out. It came smooched up in tissue in a plastic bag. It also has patina on the handles. I am bugged that I paid full price for a bag that had to have been a floor model. It is clean and it is obvious the patina is just from light not from anyone’s oils on the hand. It was missing some wrappings as well as the plastic bag it comes in and no box. They just stuck tissue around it and shipped it in a plastic bag. Hence why it was mushed when I first got it. Now I got it back in shape and it has the pockets I love and it is the perfect size and weight. Do I just forget about the patina as it will happen anyway and enjoy it. I just hated the filthy plastic bag it came in and trying to get it out without further damage.



What a shame! I perfectly know how you are feeling. All I buy is always preloved, still I flinch and am very disappointed when something arrives badly packed in some dirty wrapping- as if it was rubbish. 
The bag looks very cute, though! 
How was it listed for sale? New with tags and full packaging? So as a customer you were entitled to expect the full set experience? 
Have you considered contacting the seller to complain about the poor packaging and the missing original wrappings and negotiate a price reduction? 
I mean we all love the "full set", but in the end the packaging does not get any use.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> You could also try asking for a partial refund. Wouldn’t hurt...


I have thought of this. It is a small business though. I will think on it a bit. I expect this kind of shipping for items in the twenty to thirty dollar range. Not for ones over $260 with tax.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a shame! I perfectly know how you are feeling. All I buy is always preloved, still I flinch and am very disappointed when something arrives badly packed in some dirty wrapping- as if it was rubbish.
> The bag looks very cute, though!
> How was it listed for sale? New with tags and full packaging? So as a customer you were entitled to expect the full set experience?
> Have you considered contacting the seller to complain about the poor packaging and the missing original wrappings and negotiate a price reduction?
> I mean we all love the "full set", but in the end the packaging does not get any use.


This was from a retail store and is new. It still has the tags. Just Must have been sitting out.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I bought a little backpack and paid full price for it. It is sold out everywhere. It is super light weight and can convert to a tote. I bought it from a smaller retailer as the manufacturer was sold out. It came smooched up in tissue in a plastic bag. It also has patina on the handles. I am bugged that I paid full price for a bag that had to have been a floor model. It is clean and it is obvious the patina is just from light not from anyone’s oils on the hand. It was missing some wrappings as well as the plastic bag it comes in and no box. They just stuck tissue around it and shipped it in a plastic bag. Hence why it was mushed when I first got it. Now I got it back in shape and it has the pockets I love and it is the perfect size and weight. Do I just forget about the patina as it will happen anyway and enjoy it. I just hated the filthy plastic bag it came in and trying to get it out without further damage.



It's a beautiful bag! Looks so smooshy!     

So sorry about this. Sadly, I've had new bags from department stores arrive with this sort of packing. Of course that doesn't make it ok for any seller (new or resale) to pack expensive purses that way. Just that you might have had that issue even buying new from a department store, in hopes that makes you feel a little better. Too bad about the patina.


----------



## dcooney4

They just called me back again and and we had a good conversation and everything is good. Thanks for suggesting I contact them. I am going to keep it .


----------



## dcooney4

I am looking forward to seeing everyone’s green bags this weekend. The yellow bags were such a pick me up.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I bought a little backpack and paid full price for it. It is sold out everywhere. It is super light weight and can convert to a tote. I bought it from a smaller retailer as the manufacturer was sold out. It came smooched up in tissue in a plastic bag. It also has patina on the handles. I am bugged that I paid full price for a bag that had to have been a floor model. It is clean and it is obvious the patina is just from light not from anyone’s oils on the hand. It was missing some wrappings as well as the plastic bag it comes in and no box. They just stuck tissue around it and shipped it in a plastic bag. Hence why it was mushed when I first got it. Now I got it back in shape and it has the pockets I love and it is the perfect size and weight. Do I just forget about the patina as it will happen anyway and enjoy it. I just hated the filthy plastic bag it came in and trying to get it out without further damage.


Well - I love the bag. 
They didn't do right by you in packaging in such a horrible manner. What the heck were they thinking? 
But I don't think a little extra patina on the handles is bad unless its like a nasty grease stain. I think it looks like a great bag.

I see that you've spoken with them and that you're feeling better about it. I'm happy to hear that!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love that backpack too! I've bought 3 quilted nylon travel bags  this year and really love the concept and wonder what took me so long.


----------



## Cookiefiend

I'm so far behind!
@Sparkletastic  - I have always enjoyed the brand showcases!
As to your questions about style changes - yes, they have.
I used to be the big tote, throw it in, sort it out later kind of purse carrier - I had 3 boys (and a husband), and all the stuff that goes along with them. DH bought my first designer bag in 1988 - a Gucci Boston bag. I hated it. But, I carried it until it fell apart... and I was mad that it had fallen apart and that I was unable to get it repaired. In my mind - for that much money it should have lasted forever.  But then I moved on to LV - my first was in 1999 - a Petit Bucket, purchased at the Peninsula Hotel in Hong Kong. I was besotted with it and wore it to death even though the shoulder drop was a little short. More LV followed, Coach, and other random designers... and then I found tPF and this thread. Pandora's box was opened and that was that.
Now I know I don't really like the big totes, floppy hobo-style bags, zippers, or dividers inside the bag.
I like structure, top handles, and purses that are the right size for what I need to carry.
@JenJBS - fun question regarding the brands! I apologize for my delay!
Hermes - 5
Dior, Ferragamo, Just Campagne, Louis Vuitton, MZ Wallace - 2 each
Goyard, Gucci, Proenza Schouler, Nancy Gonzalez, Tanneur, Coach, CoLab, Lederer, Longchamp, Massaccessi and a no-name vintage alligator - 1 each.
A total of 26 bags, almost equally divided between (what I consider) Everyday bags and Specific Use (travel/seasonal) bags. I do have one listed and will probably list one more.


----------



## jayohwhy

I hope everyone is doing well! It's been a whirlwind personally with Lunar New Year and the holiday weekend. Plus my daughter has a cold so I've been trying to work from home with two kids under 3. It's a little bonkers.

My valentine's SLG came in from fashionphile and while it was beautiful, a full set and in good condition, I knew I wouldn't put it to good use so I decided to return it. It was a Chanel pink small o-case in caviar. It just goes to show that I shouldn't buy things just because I love how they look. I think I'm really not into accumulating items I won't use. On another note, we went over to rodeo drive for a quick date this weekend and lined up for the Chanel boutique just to look around a bit. The SA was great and we felt really safe. I had a chance to look at a few pieces i've been admiring in person and try them on and gauge the size. Long story short, I've decided two chanel totes are not for me and have decided to let go of my beige deauville and think I have picked up a piece that I will put the money towards that I will use more. 

@dcooney4 I LOVE that backpack- especially the black emblem on the matte black nylon. super cute! I'm a big backpack fan- it's been so much nicer on my back to use my backpack.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> This was from a retail store and is new. It still has the tags. Just Must have been sitting out.


As a small business getting full retail, they need to step up their game if they want to stay in business. The owner/management may not know how employees are treating the customers they work hard and spend money to get. You are doing them a favor by making them aware, giving them the chance to keep a customer and making it sting a little so the lesson sticks.

Edit- just saw you had a positive contact with them....smart on their part and great for you! You did them a favor...how many people would say nothing and then never buy from them again or even trash them?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> They just called me back again and and we had a good conversation and everything is good. Thanks for suggesting I contact them. I am going to keep it .



That´s great!I am very happy you were able to sort it out in a good conversation. Enjoy your lovely new handbag!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> That is a wonderful response. It only takes a minute to be kind. Don't fret too much about color - *You might find that you love the first one so much so need more*. The price point is sooooo agreeable.


Eek!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Hazzelnut

I think I may need some opinions and advice...

I didn’t think I had anything to clear out of my closet until I tried on my leather jacket last weekend and it didn’t fit the way it did before my accident (although my upper body is unaffected, weight gain was going to happen as I can’t work out like I did before). So I decided to sell that and had another look through what I owned and have actually pulled quite a large pile of items.

But! While I am very happy with my bag collection, there is one which I don’t feel quite at peace with. My vintage Chanel mini square. I bought it last January and when it arrived I felt... underwhelmed, but I kept it and thought I’d make it work with everything.

Obviously not long after we went into the various lockdowns and because of my health issues I have been housebound this whole time, so I haven’t been able to properly wear it apart from a few times at the start of last year. When my partner and I have been going for drives I tend to grab the bags which bring me the most joy.

The question is: Do I sell it and put the funds into our house deposit or should I hold on to it for a while longer and see if I do use it?

I put my new phone in it out of curiousity last week and while it fits, it’s not exactly a comfortable fit. All of my bags are black so I many other options to choose from ultimately. I’m just worried about sellers remorse as it’s in great condition and I got it for a great price.

Your thoughts would definitely be appreciated!!

(sorry for the absolute essay!!)


----------



## dcooney4

Hazzelnut said:


> I think I may need some opinions and advice...
> 
> I didn’t think I had anything to clear out of my closet until I tried on my leather jacket last weekend and it didn’t fit the way it did before my accident (although my upper body is unaffected, weight gain was going to happen as I can’t work out like I did before). So I decided to sell that and had another look through what I owned and have actually pulled quite a large pile of items.
> 
> But! While I am very happy with my bag collection, there is one which I don’t feel quite at peace with. My vintage Chanel mini square. I bought it last January and when it arrived I felt... underwhelmed, but I kept it and thought I’d make it work with everything.
> 
> Obviously not long after we went into the various lockdowns and because of my health issues I have been housebound this whole time, so I haven’t been able to properly wear it apart from a few times at the start of last year. When my partner and I have been going for drives I tend to grab the bags which bring me the most joy.
> 
> The question is: Do I sell it and put the funds into our house deposit or should I hold on to it for a while longer and see if I do use it?
> 
> I put my new phone in it out of curiousity last week and while it fits, it’s not exactly a comfortable fit. All of my bags are black so I many other options to choose from ultimately. I’m just worried about sellers remorse as it’s in great condition and I got it for a great price.
> 
> Your thoughts would definitely be appreciated!!
> 
> (sorry for the absolute essay!!)


Fill it with whatever you normally would carry in a bag that size and wear it around the house. Maybe even put on an outfit you would wear it with. If you are still underwhelmed get rid of it.


----------



## Hazzelnut

dcooney4 said:


> Fill it with whatever you normally would carry in a bag that size and wear it around the house. Maybe even put on an outfit you would wear it with. If you are still underwhelmed get rid of it.



This is an excellent idea!! Thank you!!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Eek!


Elaine, I hope you are feeling better! I missed seeing your gorgeous yellow Balenciaga during yellow week. You still have it, don't you?


----------



## keodi

JenJBS said:


> Yeah, those colors... On that birthday trip my favorite moment was sitting outside one of the coffee shops, drinking hot chocolate, with extra whipped cream since it was my birthday, watching the sun set behind those red cliffs. Just... a prefect, glorious moment. I'm attaching a few pics I took on a previous Mother and Daughter trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993213
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993214
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993216


the view is beautiful! thank you for sharing with us!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Omigoodness we made a verbal agreement to go binding! Submitted the paperwork and waiting for them to sign it.....
> 
> It's a lovely home with a ton of windows to overlook the forest andfireplace and pool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993266
> 
> View attachment 4993267
> 
> My daughters will love that diving board.....and having not only their own rooms for the first time but their own bathrooms.
> I keep refreshing my email to see if they accepted our offer officially!!!


Congratulations! i'm so happy for you!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4993287
> 
> My only yellow bag. Haven't carried it yet!


I love this shade!, such a Happy yellow!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Squeeee! We are binding! My future soaking tub.
> View attachment 4993314


Congratulations! your new to be bathtub is beautiful!!!


Jereni said:


> I have one pair of Choo heels that are the most comfortable pair of heels that I own. But yeah not all of them are that way. I love the Romy for example but it does squeeze the toes.
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is so freakin fun! I absolutely  love it and can’t wait to see it when you get it.
> 
> Btw, on the subject of perfect plum bags from a few pages back, I have stumbled across what to me is possibly the most gorgeous purple I’ve ever seen, at least for this tone of purple. This is from the lovely beauty_lin_ on IG. Naturally I’m sure it is sold out everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4993563


congratulations!


Cookiefiend said:


> My Dior Lady bag showed up unbelievably fast - I bought it on Monday and received it Friday! I cleaned and polished it, then carried it Saturday to an early Valentine’s Day dinner. I even wore a skirt!
> View attachment 4993728


She's beautiful!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my word! I thought this would be an easy little project....I was so wrong! It took all day and I didn’t even get to the twillies! Sewed by hand because I don’t trust my skill on the machine to see slippery silk. I measured, measured, measured and even left extra length and STILL had a gap where the sides didn’t meet when I had almost entirely stitched it to the bottom. I about cried! Had to put a dart on the side near the bottom. BUT...it is done, the twillies will be easy and I had enough scarf left over to make a muffler-type scarf with the colors most flattering to me showing.
> 
> From cutting to final results...just have to get some silk cord to swap out for the drawstring and to hang the bit charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994067
> View attachment 4994068
> View attachment 4994069
> View attachment 4994070
> View attachment 4994071
> View attachment 4994073
> View attachment 4994074
> View attachment 4994075


Well done!! I love how this turned out!


dcooney4 said:


> I bought a little backpack and paid full price for it. It is sold out everywhere. It is super light weight and can convert to a tote. I bought it from a smaller retailer as the manufacturer was sold out. It came smooched up in tissue in a plastic bag. It also has patina on the handles. I am bugged that I paid full price for a bag that had to have been a floor model. It is clean and it is obvious the patina is just from light not from anyone’s oils on the hand. It was missing some wrappings as well as the plastic bag it comes in and no box. They just stuck tissue around it and shipped it in a plastic bag. Hence why it was mushed when I first got it. Now I got it back in shape and it has the pockets I love and it is the perfect size and weight. Do I just forget about the patina as it will happen anyway and enjoy it. I just hated the filthy plastic bag it came in and trying to get it out without further damage.


It's lovely!


dcooney4 said:


> They just called me back again and and we had a good conversation and everything is good. Thanks for suggesting I contact them. I am going to keep it .


I'm so happy everything turned out well!


dcooney4 said:


> Fill it with whatever you normally would carry in a bag that size and wear it around the house. Maybe even put on an outfit you would wear it with. If you are still underwhelmed get rid of it.


Great advice!


----------



## 880

Hazzelnut said:


> vintage Chanel mini square. I bought it last January and when it arrived I felt... underwhelmed, but I kept it and thought I’d make it work with everything.


IMO, Sell bc you felt underwhelmed from the beginning if you can get a great price (that should be doable bc the mini is in high demand). A fantastic price can go  along way to reducing sellers remorse. The in,y time when I keep a bag I’m feeling underwhelmed about is when it’s a placeholder that prevents me from spending more money on a replacement that I don’t know if I want or need. . . 
ITA with @missie1, re manolo heels. Choo never really worked for me, but then I had ankle cartilage replacement surgery and stopped wearing most heels
@Cookiefiend, congrats on your large lady dior. She’s gorgeous! 
@BowieFan1971, I loved the wonderful liner you made for your picotin. I would have picked option one or the final orange one laid out next to the bag if you hadn’t decided to sho0 your closet. I’ve had some neutral results with H spa, mainly bc it takes a long time and sometimes I cannot really see any improvement. I have also had great results with  large bag renovations with H spa like kelly sanglier replacement and handle replacement. But, I haven’t done H spa in a while. For a number of years, I’ve consulted @docride and or sent bags to her for spa. So, I totally understand why you want to start off with H spa. 
Congrats @SouthernPurseGal re your new home! It’s beautiful! 
@Sparkletastic, it made me so happy to think of you and your sorority sisters dressing up with pearls and colorful bags! So much fun! 
@Kimbashop,you are so lucky to have such a great social bubble! It sounds fun ans delicious! 
@dcooney4, I’m glad the small company made the backpack issue right. 
@JenJBS, I love your pics of southern Utah! 
@ElainePG, did you get a Portland leather bag? Ho0e you are feeling better! 
@whateve, I was eligible for the vaccine due to severe asthma. I got the first Pfizer one and felt some mild soreness and fatigue (IMO the shingles vaccine was worse, but people say that the second covid vaccine can have more adverse reactions or side effects  than the first one) Hope you are okay! 
am still reading and catch8ng up, but I’ll update this post soon with the green bag week!


----------



## JenJBS

My Brandon Blackwood Bianca duffle bag arrived!    Love the color! Quality is as expected for the price point. The nylon is seriously light weight!  So much lighter than my leather bags! This will be a fun grab and go purse. I really love the size! Came with a dust bag. Came with twp straps. The shorter one is fir hand carry. The longer works crossbody for me at 4'11", but anyone much taller, it would be shoulder carry.


----------



## essiedub

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4990316
> 
> My contribution for yellow/orange week - Coach Lora bucket bag in pollen & Gucci wallet in orange.


Cute! So luxe. Love all the details!


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> Everyone - has your taste or focus changed on what style of bag you buy?
> 
> I used to be almost exclusively enamored with flaps. But, relatively recently (before the black hole of 2020) Mr. Sparkle gifted me with a small bucket and a camera bag. I love them!  So now I’m super tempted by more.
> 
> For example, I love this pretty pink bucket from Jimmy Choo.
> View attachment 4990713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I can’t justify pulling the trigger because I already own this pretty pink bucket from Fendi _(seen with me on our last trip.  Anyone else remember this thing called traveling?) _
> View attachment 4990709
> 
> I’m also intrigued by this cute minty scalloped version by Polene
> View attachment 4990733
> 
> *So, has your preferred style(s) changed over time? If so, what caused the change?*


I love all these mini buckets! That mint polene Scallop is indeed most intriguing!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> My yellow and orange bags haven't changed for the last few years. They are all Coach. I typically only carry the round orange one on Halloween. It is a vintage bag that I got at a very low price.  The patent orange bag I don't love but it is useful in the rain. I may give it to my daughter eventually. It is her favorite color.


I would love that yellow bucket tote!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hazzelnut said:


> I think I may need some opinions and advice...
> 
> I didn’t think I had anything to clear out of my closet until I tried on my leather jacket last weekend and it didn’t fit the way it did before my accident (although my upper body is unaffected, weight gain was going to happen as I can’t work out like I did before). So I decided to sell that and had another look through what I owned and have actually pulled quite a large pile of items.
> 
> But! While I am very happy with my bag collection, there is one which I don’t feel quite at peace with. My vintage Chanel mini square. I bought it last January and when it arrived I felt... underwhelmed, but I kept it and thought I’d make it work with everything.
> 
> Obviously not long after we went into the various lockdowns and because of my health issues I have been housebound this whole time, so I haven’t been able to properly wear it apart from a few times at the start of last year. When my partner and I have been going for drives I tend to grab the bags which bring me the most joy.
> 
> The question is: Do I sell it and put the funds into our house deposit or should I hold on to it for a while longer and see if I do use it?
> 
> I put my new phone in it out of curiousity last week and while it fits, it’s not exactly a comfortable fit. All of my bags are black so I many other options to choose from ultimately. I’m just worried about sellers remorse as it’s in great condition and I got it for a great price.
> 
> Your thoughts would definitely be appreciated!!
> 
> (sorry for the absolute essay!!)


Sell it! You don’t absolutely love it, it is not especially practical and it does not serve a unique function. Use the money to find a home you absolutely love!!!!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> Thanks for asking! We had our second shot on Saturday afternoon. DH has a slight fever and has been sick to his stomach. Both of us have sore arms. Both of us woke up with headaches. I've been feeling nauseated and dizzy. I'm hoping that tomorrow we will both feel a lot better.
> 
> In two weeks we get to see our son in person. We are really looking forward to that!


Delighted! (That you got vaccinated..not that you have side effects. Hope you feel better)


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> My Brandon Blackwood Bianca duffle bag arrived!    Love the color! Quality is as expected for the price point. The nylon is seriously light weight!  So much lighter than my leather bags! This will be a fun grab and go purse. I really love the size! Came with a dust bag. Came with twp straps. The shorter one is fir hand carry. The longer works crossbody for me at 4'11", but anyone much taller, it would be shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 4995106


I always liked this barrel shape on a bag. Enjoy it!


----------



## essiedub

JenJBS said:


> My only yellow or orange bag. Cheap, but fun, tote I got in Moab on my birthday trip a couple years ago. Yep, it really is dyed with the orange/red rock dirt in Southern Utah.
> 
> View attachment 4991558


That is awesome. I will seek that out one day when I get out to ArchesNP.


----------



## essiedub

JenJBS said:


> Sorry to be a downer, but... Numbers, and more,  matter for insurance. We had two house fires as a kid; so I learned not to say, 'It will never happen to me.' Insurance wants to know what you owned when you make a claim. Same for flood, theft, loss by a moving company, etc.
> 
> If you don't want to count and document, please have someone else do so. Not just number of bags, but brands, and an idea of style. Same for all your possessions. Again, sorry to be a downer, but things happen in life.


Thank you for that. I was just going to say that I don’t want to inventory...and I live in the original firestorm area.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## essiedub

JenJBS said:


> 15 years! Nice! *Ferragamo is such high quality*! Thank you!


Agree
wish we’d see more of them on TPF


----------



## essiedub

CoachMaven said:


> Here are my orange and yellows
> Coach duffle in chili:
> View attachment 4991982
> 
> PLG mini tote in Papaya:
> View attachment 4991969
> 
> Yellows I have four, all Coach. My vintage daypack and my Coach Originals curved top handle:
> View attachment 4991977
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag:
> View attachment 4991980
> 
> And my Nomad:
> View attachment 4991981


Love all that vintage Coach...wish I still had mine.


----------



## BowieFan1971

My only green bag...the lime LV Vernis Houston that just sold. She was very pretty, nice even color, but one of the bags I listed to pay for the Pico. Now I just have to get the Alma DE sold....


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> I have one pair of Choo heels that are the most comfortable pair of heels that I own. But yeah not all of them are that way. I love the Romy for example but it does squeeze the toes.
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is so freakin fun! I absolutely  love it and can’t wait to see it when you get it.
> 
> Btw, on the subject of perfect plum bags from a few pages back, I have stumbled across what to me is possibly the most gorgeous purple I’ve ever seen, at least for this tone of purple. This is from the lovely beauty_lin_ on IG. Naturally I’m sure it is sold out everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4993563


OMG this is so beautiful!!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> My Dior Lady bag showed up unbelievably fast - I bought it on Monday and received it Friday! I cleaned and polished it, then carried it Saturday to an early Valentine’s Day dinner. I even wore a skirt!
> View attachment 4993728


Lovely!! How did you decide on this size? I saw someone carrying it in the wild and I was just giddy seeing it!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> My Dior Lady bag showed up unbelievably fast - I bought it on Monday and received it Friday! I cleaned and polished it, then carried it Saturday to an early Valentine’s Day dinner. I even wore a skirt!
> View attachment 4993728


Ooooh this is NICE. What does it feel like?


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my word! I thought this would be an easy little project....I was so wrong! It took all day and I didn’t even get to the twillies! Sewed by hand because I don’t trust my skill on the machine to see slippery silk. I measured, measured, measured and even left extra length and STILL had a gap where the sides didn’t meet when I had almost entirely stitched it to the bottom. I about cried! Had to put a dart on the side near the bottom. BUT...it is done, the twillies will be easy and I had enough scarf left over to make a muffler-type scarf with the colors most flattering to me showing.
> 
> From cutting to final results...just have to get some silk cord to swap out for the drawstring and to hang the bit charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994067
> View attachment 4994068
> View attachment 4994069
> View attachment 4994070
> View attachment 4994071
> View attachment 4994073
> View attachment 4994074
> View attachment 4994075


I’d say ..this was A rip roaring success!


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Sure here you go. This was my walk to Starbucks this morning. Brrr!
> 
> View attachment 4993781


I freaking love the shape of this bag. AND THE COLOR!!


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Thanks! Yeah I think Polene has one of the best quality/looks-per-price ratio out there.
> 
> I like the size of this numero un BUT I do think the bag is too big/heavy for the thin chain they put on it. IMO this bag should have had one of those straps that is chain maybe 1/3 of the way up, and then leather.
> 
> I love the all leather strap on the nano and will probably buy a second nano before it’s all over.


This is all really interesting info. Thanks, and also to @Cookiefiend


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my word! I thought this would be an easy little project....I was so wrong! It took all day and I didn’t even get to the twillies! Sewed by hand because I don’t trust my skill on the machine to see slippery silk. I measured, measured, measured and even left extra length and STILL had a gap where the sides didn’t meet when I had almost entirely stitched it to the bottom. I about cried! Had to put a dart on the side near the bottom. BUT...it is done, the twillies will be easy and I had enough scarf left over to make a muffler-type scarf with the colors most flattering to me showing.
> 
> From cutting to final results...just have to get some silk cord to swap out for the drawstring and to hang the bit charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994067
> View attachment 4994068
> View attachment 4994069
> View attachment 4994070
> View attachment 4994071
> View attachment 4994073
> View attachment 4994074
> View attachment 4994075


This is so cool! You should open an Etsy shop.


----------



## momasaurus

jayohwhy said:


> I hope everyone is doing well! It's been a whirlwind personally with Lunar New Year and the holiday weekend. Plus my daughter has a cold so I've been trying to work from home with two kids under 3. It's a little bonkers.
> 
> My valentine's SLG came in from fashionphile and while it was beautiful, a full set and in good condition, I knew I wouldn't put it to good use so I decided to return it. It was a Chanel pink small o-case in caviar. It just goes to show that I shouldn't buy things just because I love how they look. I think I'm really not into accumulating items I won't use. On another note, we went over to rodeo drive for a quick date this weekend and lined up for the Chanel boutique just to look around a bit. The SA was great and we felt really safe. I had a chance to look at a few pieces i've been admiring in person and try them on and gauge the size. Long story short, I've decided two chanel totes are not for me and have decided to let go of my beige deauville and think I have picked up a piece that I will put the money towards that I will use more.
> 
> @dcooney4 I LOVE that backpack- especially the black emblem on the matte black nylon. super cute! I'm a big backpack fan- it's been so much nicer on my back to use my backpack.


Oh how lovely to be inside a store and chat with SAs and try things on. Sigh.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Eek!


haha! Glad you are back.


----------



## momasaurus

JenJBS said:


> My Brandon Blackwood Bianca duffle bag arrived!    Love the color! Quality is as expected for the price point. The nylon is seriously light weight!  So much lighter than my leather bags! This will be a fun grab and go purse. I really love the size! Came with a dust bag. Came with twp straps. The shorter one is fir hand carry. The longer works crossbody for me at 4'11", but anyone much taller, it would be shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 4995106


This is so cute. It came quickly!!


----------



## momasaurus

My orange bags: 
Hermès trim 31 in Swift
Hermès Dalvy in brique chèvre.


----------



## essiedub

I LOVE this thread
I LOVE our range of topics..from instant pots, to books, to house hunting, to stick-on backsplash, to comfortable heels, to baby carriage/pram collections...it is the ultimate chick gathering!  Wouldn’t we have the most uproarious gathering..since we have all these common interests? I sometimes wonder if the friends you make on this type of social media is “better” because of shared interests?


To answer @Sparkletastic ..the most comfortable higher heels I own are Cole Haan, Valentino rockstuds, Gucci. Now I just love sneakers. I’ve been looking at people style dresses with sneakers..quite an artform and very difficult to work.

I have been so swamped with work and just stop in occasionally to binge-read this and the scarf thread.  I have been carrying the same Tods pink tote since the beginning of the year. I think I will change bags weekly to coincide with the color showcase just to force me to use a different bag. I can’t decide on a colorway of an H Kawa Ora scarf (which, unbelievably, is still available)  And I really want to get a ridiculous, expensive watch.  I think I need to buy something ...cuz I haven’t...I have Covid exhaustion and didn’t realize what a weight these past 4 years have been. (ok I’m done venting )

and I want to go to southern Utah - and New Mexico ...


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

essiedub said:


> I LOVE this thread
> I LOVE our range of topics..from instant pots, to books, to house hunting, to stick-on backsplash, to comfortable heels, to baby carriage/pram collections...
> 
> Now I just love sneakers. I’ve been looking at people style dresses with sneakers..quite an artform and very difficult to work.
> 
> and I want to go to southern Utah - and New Mexico ...


Ditto 
Ditt
Ditto
&
Ditto

Show the sneaker pics!! I'm in. I want to be in this. Looking chic in sneakers....how? Pics or it ain't so


----------



## 880

essiedub said:


> I LOVE this thread
> I LOVE our range of topics..from instant pots, to books, to house hunting, to stick-on backsplash, to comfortable heels, to baby carriage/pram collections...it is the ultimate chick gathering!  Wouldn’t we have the most uproarious gathering..since we have all these common interests? I sometimes wonder if the friends you make on this type of social media is “better” because of shared interests?
> 
> 
> To answer @Sparkletastic ..the most comfortable higher heels I own are Cole Haan, Valentino rockstuds, Gucci. Now I just love sneakers. I’ve been looking at people style dresses with sneakers..quite an artform and very difficult to work.
> 
> I have been so swamped with work and just stop in occasionally to binge-read this and the scarf thread.  I have been carrying the same Tods pink tote since the beginning of the year. I think I will change bags weekly to coincide with the color showcase just to force me to use a different bag. I can’t decide on a colorway of an H Kawa Ora scarf (which, unbelievably, is still available)  And I really want to get a ridiculous, expensive watch.  I think I need to buy something ...cuz I haven’t...I have Covid exhaustion and didn’t realize what a weight these past 4 years have been. (ok I’m done venting )
> 
> and I want to go to southern Utah - and New Mexico ...


+1000 on all of the above including the Kawa Ora (which meant that I bought none of them). I think the eyes threw me off. Which is weird bc the eye sockets in masques or personas (I forget the proper name) didn’t bother me at all. . . The Todd’s pink tote sounds cheerful and practical! What sneakers are you thinking about? I love all sneakers too!


----------



## JenJBS

Hazzelnut said:


> I think I may need some opinions and advice...
> 
> I didn’t think I had anything to clear out of my closet until I tried on my leather jacket last weekend and it didn’t fit the way it did before my accident (although my upper body is unaffected, weight gain was going to happen as I can’t work out like I did before). So I decided to sell that and had another look through what I owned and have actually pulled quite a large pile of items.
> 
> But! While I am very happy with my bag collection, there is one which I don’t feel quite at peace with. My vintage Chanel mini square. I bought it last January and when it arrived I felt... underwhelmed, but I kept it and thought I’d make it work with everything.
> 
> Obviously not long after we went into the various lockdowns and because of my health issues I have been housebound this whole time, so I haven’t been able to properly wear it apart from a few times at the start of last year. When my partner and I have been going for drives I tend to grab the bags which bring me the most joy.
> 
> The question is: Do I sell it and put the funds into our house deposit or should I hold on to it for a while longer and see if I do use it?
> 
> I put my new phone in it out of curiousity last week and while it fits, it’s not exactly a comfortable fit. All of my bags are black so I many other options to choose from ultimately. I’m just worried about sellers remorse as it’s in great condition and I got it for a great price.
> 
> Your thoughts would definitely be appreciated!!
> 
> (sorry for the absolute essay!!)



I'd suggest holding it a while longer - making it a specific amount of time. That way 'a while' doesn't drag on, and on, and on, and... Maybe set a date of 60 or 90 days after you can start going out more normally again?


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @JenJBS, I love your pics of southern Utah!
> am still reading and catch8ng up, but I’ll update this post soon with the green bag week!



Thank you!   Excited to see your green bags!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Fill it with whatever you normally would carry in a bag that size and wear it around the house. Maybe even put on an outfit you would wear it with. If you are still underwhelmed get rid of it.


EXCELLENT advice! 


essiedub said:


> Lovely!! How did you decide on this size? I saw someone carrying it in the wild and I was just giddy seeing it!


Well - it was a bit of an accident. I thought it was the medium based on the measurements, but it was a happy accident because I’m thrilled with it. I had been concerned about the zipper, but because it’s the large - it’s not an issue! 


momasaurus said:


> Ooooh this is NICE. What does it feel like?


Wonderful - the leather is sooooo soft. ❤️
The size is great, not too big, not too small. Because I’m tall, it’s even better! 


momasaurus said:


> My orange bags:
> Hermès trim 31 in Swift
> Hermès Dalvy in brique chèvre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995193
> View attachment 4995194
> View attachment 4995195


GAH -  so beautiful! 
And you already know I love your Dalvy! ❤️❤️❤️


essiedub said:


> I LOVE this thread
> I LOVE our range of topics..from instant pots, to books, to house hunting, to stick-on backsplash, to comfortable heels, to baby carriage/pram collections...it is the ultimate chick gathering!  Wouldn’t we have the most uproarious gathering..since we have all these common interests? I sometimes wonder if the friends you make on this type of social media is “better” because of shared interests?
> 
> 
> To answer @Sparkletastic ..the most comfortable higher heels I own are Cole Haan, Valentino rockstuds, Gucci. Now I just love sneakers. I’ve been looking at people style dresses with sneakers..quite an artform and very difficult to work.
> 
> I have been so swamped with work and just stop in occasionally to binge-read this and the scarf thread.  I have been carrying the same Tods pink tote since the beginning of the year. I think I will change bags weekly to coincide with the color showcase just to force me to use a different bag. I can’t decide on a colorway of an H Kawa Ora scarf (which, unbelievably, is still available)  And I really want to get a ridiculous, expensive watch.  I think I need to buy something ...cuz I haven’t...I have Covid exhaustion and didn’t realize what a weight these past 4 years have been. (ok I’m done venting )
> 
> and I want to go to southern Utah - and New Mexico ...


We totally GET IT! 
Which watch are you looking at - fellow watch lover here - and what cw of Kawa Ora are you considering?
(Im sorry you’ve been swamped!)


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> My Brandon Blackwood Bianca duffle bag arrived!    Love the color! Quality is as expected for the price point. The nylon is seriously light weight!  So much lighter than my leather bags! This will be a fun grab and go purse. I really love the size! Came with a dust bag. Came with twp straps. The shorter one is fir hand carry. The longer works crossbody for me at 4'11", but anyone much taller, it would be shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 4995106



MOD SHOTS IMMEDIATE-LIKE!



momasaurus said:


> I freaking love the shape of this bag. AND THE COLOR!!



Thank you! It is a great bag for sure. 



momasaurus said:


> My orange bags:
> Hermès trim 31 in Swift
> Hermès Dalvy in brique chèvre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995193
> View attachment 4995194
> View attachment 4995195



I love these bags! These colors are gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I always liked this barrel shape on a bag. Enjoy it!



Thank you!     This is only my second barrel shaped bag ever. I'd forgotten the one I had years ago (no name bag from Wilson's Leather), and how much I liked the shape, until I saw this one.




essiedub said:


> That is awesome. I will seek that out one day when I get out to ArchesNP.



Thank you!   They have their own little boutique on Moab's Main Street.



essiedub said:


> Thank you for that. I was just going to say that I don’t want to inventory...and I live in the original firestorm area.



You're very welcome. Someone else, sorry I forget how, suggested just using your phone to do a video of them if you don't want to inventory, and that is a really smart idea.



momasaurus said:


> This is so cute. It came quickly!!



Thank you!   I was really impressed with the speed. They shipped it within a couple hours of the order.  One advantage of dealing with a small, independent designer, I guess. No having the order go to a huge warehouse, with dozens/hundreds of other orders (thousands if we're talking department stores...).  It came from San Diego, CA, so none of the weather issues in most other parts of the country.

Correction: Some small independent designers.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> MOD SHOTS IMMEDIATE-LIKE!



I'll try to get mod shots soon. Probably Saturday.


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> This is so cool! You should open an Etsy shop.


Thanks! Maybe if I made a template...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Hazzelnut said:


> I think I may need some opinions and advice...
> 
> I didn’t think I had anything to clear out of my closet until I tried on my leather jacket last weekend and it didn’t fit the way it did before my accident (although my upper body is unaffected, weight gain was going to happen as I can’t work out like I did before). So I decided to sell that and had another look through what I owned and have actually pulled quite a large pile of items.
> 
> But! While I am very happy with my bag collection, there is one which I don’t feel quite at peace with. My vintage Chanel mini square. I bought it last January and when it arrived I felt... underwhelmed, but I kept it and thought I’d make it work with everything.
> 
> Obviously not long after we went into the various lockdowns and because of my health issues I have been housebound this whole time, so I haven’t been able to properly wear it apart from a few times at the start of last year. When my partner and I have been going for drives I tend to grab the bags which bring me the most joy.
> 
> The question is: Do I sell it and put the funds into our house deposit or should I hold on to it for a while longer and see if I do use it?
> 
> I put my new phone in it out of curiousity last week and while it fits, it’s not exactly a comfortable fit. All of my bags are black so I many other options to choose from ultimately. I’m just worried about sellers remorse as it’s in great condition and I got it for a great price.
> 
> Your thoughts would definitely be appreciated!!
> 
> (sorry for the absolute essay!!)



On the one hand it´s not the best time to let go of a bag you didn´t have the chance to properly wear so far, on the other you bought it, didn´t love it and it doesn´t fit your phone properly...  well, I think I´d give it another month or two at your house. You could take it on your drives and see whether you fall in love at second sight with it. If this does not happen it´s nothing but an investment (you say it´s in great condition and you got it at a great price...  so there´s the chance you can make a profit) to cash in...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> *I LOVE this thread*
> I LOVE our range of topics..from instant pots, to books, to house hunting, to stick-on backsplash, to comfortable heels, to baby carriage/pram collections...it is the ultimate chick gathering!  Wouldn’t we have the most uproarious gathering..since we have all these common interests? I sometimes wonder if the friends you make on this type of social media is “better” because of shared interests?
> 
> 
> To answer @Sparkletastic ..the most comfortable higher heels I own are Cole Haan, Valentino rockstuds, Gucci. Now I just love sneakers. I’ve been looking at people style dresses with sneakers..quite an artform and very difficult to work.
> 
> I have been so swamped with work and just stop in occasionally to binge-read this and the scarf thread.  I have been carrying the same Tods pink tote since the beginning of the year. I think I will change bags weekly to coincide with the color showcase just to force me to use a different bag. I can’t decide on a colorway of an H Kawa Ora scarf (which, unbelievably, is still available)  And I really want to get a ridiculous, expensive watch.  *I think I need to buy something* ...cuz I haven’t...I have Covid exhaustion and didn’t realize what a weight these past 4 years have been. (ok I’m done venting )
> 
> and I want to go to southern Utah - and New Mexico ...



Oh, I love this thread, too! It´s become such a cozy, safe environment to me and has pulled me out of black holes so many times. It´s great being here! 

+1 on the need to buy something...  during the last few days I´ve dived into ebay and against all good resolutions bought silly stuff I don´t really need just because I needed it...  let the mail come in...  there´ll be some vintage dresses to rehab and alter and (oops....) two vintage bags, too. And leather dye I have not used before to try out on said vintage bags.


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> My orange bags:
> Hermès trim 31 in Swift
> Hermès Dalvy in brique chèvre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995193
> View attachment 4995194
> View attachment 4995195


That Dalvy


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> I LOVE this thread
> I LOVE our range of topics..from instant pots, to books, to house hunting, to stick-on backsplash, to comfortable heels, to baby carriage/pram collections...it is the ultimate chick gathering!  Wouldn’t we have the most uproarious gathering..since we have all these common interests? I sometimes wonder if the friends you make on this type of social media is “better” because of shared interests?
> 
> 
> To answer @Sparkletastic ..the most comfortable higher heels I own are Cole Haan, Valentino rockstuds, Gucci. Now I just love sneakers. I’ve been looking at people style dresses with sneakers..quite an artform and very difficult to work.
> 
> I have been so swamped with work and just stop in occasionally to binge-read this and the scarf thread.  I have been carrying the same Tods pink tote since the beginning of the year. I think I will change bags weekly to coincide with the color showcase just to force me to use a different bag. I can’t decide on a colorway of an H Kawa Ora scarf (which, unbelievably, is still available)  And I really want to get a ridiculous, expensive watch.  I think I need to buy something ...cuz I haven’t...I have Covid exhaustion and didn’t realize what a weight these past 4 years have been. (ok I’m done venting )
> 
> and I want to go to southern Utah - and New Mexico ...


I love this thread too! Some of the warmest, but sassiest ladies are here! Supportive and real. I am glad I took the chance to wade in. Except for the slippery slope of Hermès which you all are totally responsible for... at some point in the future I will have one perfect black bag and it will be an Hermès. Not sure which...I’ve seen a couple of styles I like, including Sorbonne  and Bombay. The Bolide is growing on me, but in a smooth leather. I would be curious to see how it would look in Clemence after a bit too. Togo and Epsom aren’t my faves. I saw a black Bolide in Togo I think in the store and it wasn’t as rich looking as the black Clemence Pico sitting right next to it. But it will be a minute after the Pico....though if the Alma and another bag or two I have listed sell in time...

Speaking of Hermès, I saw the Kawa Ora in person in the store and loved it even more than when I had seen it on their website. Magical!!!!


----------



## Hazzelnut

cowgirlsboots said:


> Looking at myself right now, I know why I struggled to answer this question. Since being in lockdown nothing I wear on a daily basis is actually me. I´ve been living in sweatpants and huge hoodies- both items I did not own before and only bought for myself after my daughters gave me some hand-me-downs which turned out to be warm and comfy and not to look too sloppy-  for months.
> There´s no challenge to dress properly...
> 
> But what does scream me?
> # black! Black tops with skinny jeans, black stretchy dresses with nice figure friendly draping.
> # vintage black crepe dresses from the 40ies and early 50ies
> # vintage coats- grandma´s good old wool Sunday best, 70ies Shearling, pony fur, fur coats from 40ies to 70ies ... I love them all
> # floral (preferrably on a black base) 70ies maxi dresses for the warmer months
> # cowgirl boots from the 80ies
> # a fringed black biker leather jacket
> # heels
> # dark red nails- never fancy, only painted...
> 
> Here are some photos from previous years that show me, absolutely me...
> 
> View attachment 4973757
> View attachment 4973762
> View attachment 4973765
> View attachment 4973771
> 
> 
> Chosing from the items I recently bought I´d say the YSL coat and the New Lock bags are totally me and felt like good old friends as soon as I had unwrapped them.
> 
> View attachment 4973778
> View attachment 4973784
> 
> 
> In terms of jewellery: the items I wear 24/7 are totally me:
> Square vintage amber ear-rings set in silver, a big (and very chipped) vintage amber ring, a long silver necklace with a horseshoe pendant and a shorter silver chain with an uncut chunk of amber as a pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4973783
> View attachment 4973788





880 said:


> IMO, Sell bc you felt underwhelmed from the beginning if you can get a great price (that should be doable bc the mini is in high demand). A fantastic price can go  along way to reducing sellers remorse. The in,y time when I keep a bag I’m feeling underwhelmed about is when it’s a placeholder that prevents me from spending more money on a replacement that I don’t know if I want or need. . .
> ITA with @missie1, re manolo heels. Choo never really worked for me, but then I had ankle cartilage replacement surgery and stopped wearing most heels
> @Cookiefiend, congrats on your large lady dior. She’s gorgeous!
> @BowieFan1971, I loved the wonderful liner you made for your picotin. I would have picked option one or the final orange one laid out next to the bag if you hadn’t decided to sho0 your closet. I’ve had some neutral results with H spa, mainly bc it takes a long time and sometimes I cannot really see any improvement. I have also had great results with  large bag renovations with H spa like kelly sanglier replacement and handle replacement. But, I haven’t done H spa in a while. For a number of years, I’ve consulted @docride and or sent bags to her for spa. So, I totally understand why you want to start off with H spa.
> Congrats @SouthernPurseGal re your new home! It’s beautiful!
> @Sparkletastic, it made me so happy to think of you and your sorority sisters dressing up with pearls and colorful bags! So much fun!
> @Kimbashop,you are so lucky to have such a great social bubble! It sounds fun ans delicious!
> @dcooney4, I’m glad the small company made the backpack issue right.
> @JenJBS, I love your pics of southern Utah!
> @ElainePG, did you get a Portland leather bag? Ho0e you are feeling better!
> @whateve, I was eligible for the vaccine due to severe asthma. I got the first Pfizer one and felt some mild soreness and fatigue (IMO the shingles vaccine was worse, but people say that the second covid vaccine can have more adverse reactions or side effects  than the first one) Hope you are okay!
> am still reading and catch8ng up, but I’ll update this post soon with the green bag week!





BowieFan1971 said:


> Sell it! You don’t absolutely love it, it is not especially practical and it does not serve a unique function. Use the money to find a home you absolutely love!!!!





JenJBS said:


> I'd suggest holding it a while longer - making it a specific amount of time. That way 'a while' doesn't drag on, and on, and on, and... Maybe set a date of 60 or 90 days after you can start going out more normally again?





cowgirlsboots said:


> On the one hand it´s not the best time to let go of a bag you didn´t have the chance to properly wear so far, on the other you bought it, didn´t love it and it doesn´t fit your phone properly...  well, I think I´d give it another month or two at your house. You could take it on your drives and see whether you fall in love at second sight with it. If this does not happen it´s nothing but an investment (you say it´s in great condition and you got it at a great price...  so there´s the chance you can make a profit) to cash in...



Thank you so much for all of your advice!!

This weekend I’m going to fill it with my things and wear it around the house (if I can’t convince my partner to go for a rainy drive). If it doesn’t grab me I think I’ll reach out to some consignment shops and see what quotes I get back.

Then I’ll make my decision! Hopefully it’s an easy one...


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> My orange bags:
> Hermès trim 31 in Swift
> Hermès Dalvy in brique chèvre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995193
> View attachment 4995194
> View attachment 4995195


Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> I LOVE this thread
> I LOVE our range of topics..from instant pots, to books, to house hunting, to stick-on backsplash, to comfortable heels, to baby carriage/pram collections...it is the ultimate chick gathering!  Wouldn’t we have the most uproarious gathering..since we have all these common interests? I sometimes wonder if the friends you make on this type of social media is “better” because of shared interests?
> 
> 
> To answer @Sparkletastic ..the most comfortable higher heels I own are Cole Haan, Valentino rockstuds, Gucci. Now I just love sneakers. I’ve been looking at people style dresses with sneakers..quite an artform and very difficult to work.
> 
> I have been so swamped with work and just stop in occasionally to binge-read this and the scarf thread.  I have been carrying the same Tods pink tote since the beginning of the year. I think I will change bags weekly to coincide with the color showcase just to force me to use a different bag. I can’t decide on a colorway of an H Kawa Ora scarf (which, unbelievably, is still available)  And I really want to get a ridiculous, expensive watch.  I think I need to buy something ...cuz I haven’t...I have Covid exhaustion and didn’t realize what a weight these past 4 years have been. (ok I’m done venting )
> 
> and I want to go to southern Utah - and New Mexico ...


It's always great when you pop in, essiedub. I think we hear you on all this - forcing ourselves to stop carrying the same bag everywhere. Being indecisive. Wanting to buy something big and beautiful. Covid exhaustion. Loving the desert.....


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I love this thread, too! It´s become such a cozy, safe environment to me and has pulled me out of black holes so many times. It´s great being here!
> 
> +1 on the need to buy something...  during the last few days I´ve dived into ebay and against all good resolutions bought silly stuff I don´t really need just because I needed it...  let the mail come in...  there´ll be some vintage dresses to rehab and alter and (oops....) two vintage bags, too. And leather dye I have not used before to try out on said vintage bags.


If I had your rehabbing skills there would be packages of stuff coming in every day for me to play with!!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> EXCELLENT advice!
> 
> Well - it was a bit of an accident. I thought it was the medium based on the measurements, but it was a happy accident because I’m thrilled with it. I had been concerned about the zipper, but because it’s the large - it’s not an issue!
> 
> Wonderful - the leather is sooooo soft. ❤
> The size is great, not too big, not too small. Because I’m tall, it’s even better!
> 
> GAH -  so beautiful!
> And you already know I love your Dalvy! ❤❤❤
> 
> We totally GET IT!
> Which watch are you looking at - fellow watch lover here - and what cw of Kawa Ora are you considering?
> (Im sorry you’ve been swamped!)





Jereni said:


> MOD SHOTS IMMEDIATE-LIKE!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is a great bag for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these bags! These colors are gorgeous!





BowieFan1971 said:


> That Dalvy





dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous bags!


Thank you all! I included the Dalvy because I will have plenty of bags for brown week, and I guess "brique" is in the orange family. I do see that I might need a fun yellow bag!


----------



## missie1

Hazzelnut said:


> I think I may need some opinions and advice...
> 
> I didn’t think I had anything to clear out of my closet until I tried on my leather jacket last weekend and it didn’t fit the way it did before my accident (although my upper body is unaffected, weight gain was going to happen as I can’t work out like I did before). So I decided to sell that and had another look through what I owned and have actually pulled quite a large pile of items.
> 
> But! While I am very happy with my bag collection, there is one which I don’t feel quite at peace with. My vintage Chanel mini square. I bought it last January and when it arrived I felt... underwhelmed, but I kept it and thought I’d make it work with everything.
> 
> Obviously not long after we went into the various lockdowns and because of my health issues I have been housebound this whole time, so I haven’t been able to properly wear it apart from a few times at the start of last year. When my partner and I have been going for drives I tend to grab the bags which bring me the most joy.
> 
> The question is: Do I sell it and put the funds into our house deposit or should I hold on to it for a while longer and see if I do use it?
> 
> I put my new phone in it out of curiousity last week and while it fits, it’s not exactly a comfortable fit. All of my bags are black so I many other options to choose from ultimately. I’m just worried about sellers remorse as it’s in great condition and I got it for a great price.
> 
> Your thoughts would definitely be appreciated!!
> 
> (sorry for the absolute essay!!)


Follow your first mind.  You will always be displeased with it. I would sell and put funds towards replacement bag


----------



## BowieFan1971

Feeling coordinated and stylish with items from my closet! When you stick to colors that look good on you combined with neutrals, you can always pull together an outfit that makes you look and feel good!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Feeling coordinated and stylish with items from my closet! When you stick to colors that look good on you combined with neutrals, you can always pull together an outfit that makes you look and feel good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995572
> View attachment 4995573


Absolutely - well done!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> If I had your rehabbing skills there would be packages of stuff coming in every day for me to play with!!



Oh, my skills are limited! I´m only learning, but enjoying it a lot. 
The first bag arrived today. It´s far better than what I had expected. Great Goldpfeil 60ies quality, water buffalo leather, the almost indistructable type.  
So I dug out another bag that already was in the shed for my first experiments. If I get it right it might have a better chance to finally sell...


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Feeling coordinated and stylish with items from my closet! When you stick to colors that look good on you combined with neutrals, you can always pull together an outfit that makes you look and feel good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995572
> View attachment 4995573



You look great! So polished and put together; while the fun orange color and jeans keep an approachable, casual feel. That can be a hard balancing act, but you do it perfectly.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Feeling coordinated and stylish with items from my closet! When you stick to colors that look good on you combined with neutrals, you can always pull together an outfit that makes you look and feel good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995572
> View attachment 4995573



You are looking great!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Brandon Blackwood Bianca duffle bag arrived!    Love the color! Quality is as expected for the price point. The nylon is seriously light weight!  So much lighter than my leather bags! This will be a fun grab and go purse. I really love the size! Came with a dust bag. Came with twp straps. The shorter one is fir hand carry. The longer works crossbody for me at 4'11", but anyone much taller, it would be shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 4995106


What a beautiful color -- like seafoam.


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> My orange bags:
> Hermès trim 31 in Swift
> Hermès Dalvy in brique chèvre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995193
> View attachment 4995194
> View attachment 4995195


I love your collection. I know that you are another Trim fan--that orange glows in the swift leather. And I love your Dalvy.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> What a beautiful color -- like seafoam.



Thank you!    Perfect name for it!


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Feeling coordinated and stylish with items from my closet! When you stick to colors that look good on you combined with neutrals, you can always pull together an outfit that makes you look and feel good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995572
> View attachment 4995573


You look wonderful! I love what you have done with your drawstring bag and the coordination of colors with your scarf, sweater, and bag.


----------



## CoachMaven

essiedub said:


> Love all that vintage Coach...wish I still had mine.


Vintage Coach is my favorite, I have 12 total. Most I have found in sad shape and rehabbed them. This daypack was one of those.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Feeling coordinated and stylish with items from my closet! When you stick to colors that look good on you combined with neutrals, you can always pull together an outfit that makes you look and feel good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995572
> View attachment 4995573


Love these pics of you with your new picotin ! If I might suggest for your next bag, a dark rich midnight blue or indigo  or rich velvety forest green or deep prune/plum/Bordeaux/raisin might be a nice addition .... trims are well priced, particularly 35 trim IIs, and I think they hold as much and are more polished than, say, an Evelyn 
@Cookiefiend, forgot to ask, why didn’t you like the Gucci Boston bag? also, I loved the Peninsula Hong Kong. In those days, I seem to remember the Peninsula and the Regent were the nicest hotels there, and the Mandarin Oriental was a distant third. . .What a nice memory for your LV.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Feeling coordinated and stylish with items from my closet! When you stick to colors that look good on you combined with neutrals, you can always pull together an outfit that makes you look and feel good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995572
> View attachment 4995573



These outfits look great! The color of this bag is so lovely. The scarf you have on looks wonderful with it.


----------



## 880

Cookiefiend said:


> EXCELLENT advice!
> 
> Well - it was a bit of an accident. I thought it was the medium based on the measurements, but it was a happy accident because I’m thrilled with it. I had been concerned about the zipper, but because it’s the large - it’s not an issue!
> 
> Wonderful - the leather is sooooo soft. ❤️
> The size is great, not too big, not too small. Because I’m tall, it’s even better!
> 
> GAH -  so beautiful!
> And you already know I love your Dalvy! ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> We totally GET IT!
> Which watch are you looking at - fellow watch lover here - and what cw of Kawa Ora are you considering?
> (Im sorry you’ve been swamped!)


@Cookiefiend, @essiedub, are you looking at watches! Do share (+1 fellow watch lover here)
@cowgirlsboots, love goldpfeil! And water Buffalo! DH has some water Buffalo brogues from Weston that patina similarly to H porc 
@momasaurus, did you buy something big and beautiful? 

@keodi, @whateve, @CoachMaven, I hope you recover from rhe side effects very soon!


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Love these pics of you with your new picotin ! If I might suggest for your next bag, a dark rich midnight blue or indigo  or rich velvety forest green or deep prune/plum/Bordeaux/raisin might be a nice addition .... trims are well priced, particularly 35 trim IIs, and I think they hold as much and are more polished than, say, an Evelyn


I have a nice navy bag, but was giving some thought to a rich teal. Plum has been a thought too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> These outfits look great! The color of this bag is so lovely. The scarf you have on looks wonderful with it.


It’s the other half of the scarf I used for the drawstring bag that I sewed into a muffler-type scarf.


----------



## JenJBS

It's such a great week! My Rebecca Minkoff wine Mini Nikki arrived!       Love the color, and signature hardware!


----------



## keodi

880 said:


> IMO, Sell bc you felt underwhelmed from the beginning if you can get a great price (that should be doable bc the mini is in high demand). A fantastic price can go  along way to reducing sellers remorse. The in,y time when I keep a bag I’m feeling underwhelmed about is when it’s a placeholder that prevents me from spending more money on a replacement that I don’t know if I want or need. . .
> ITA with @missie1, re manolo heels. Choo never really worked for me, but then I had ankle cartilage replacement surgery and stopped wearing most heels
> @Cookiefiend, congrats on your large lady dior. She’s gorgeous!
> @BowieFan1971, I loved the wonderful liner you made for your picotin. I would have picked option one or the final orange one laid out next to the bag if you hadn’t decided to sho0 your closet. I’ve had some neutral results with H spa, mainly bc it takes a long time and sometimes I cannot really see any improvement. I have also had great results with  large bag renovations with H spa like kelly sanglier replacement and handle replacement. But, I haven’t done H spa in a while. For a number of years, I’ve consulted @docride and or sent bags to her for spa. So, I totally understand why you want to start off with H spa.
> Congrats @SouthernPurseGal re your new home! It’s beautiful!
> @Sparkletastic, it made me so happy to think of you and your sorority sisters dressing up with pearls and colorful bags! So much fun!
> @Kimbashop,you are so lucky to have such a great social bubble! It sounds fun ans delicious!
> @dcooney4, I’m glad the small company made the backpack issue right.
> @JenJBS, I love your pics of southern Utah!
> @ElainePG, did you get a Portland leather bag? Ho0e you are feeling better!
> @whateve, I was eligible for the vaccine due to severe asthma. *I got the first Pfizer one and felt some mild soreness and fatigue (IMO the shingles vaccine was worse, but people say that the second covid vaccine can have more adverse reactions or side effects  than the first one) *Hope you are okay!
> am still reading and catch8ng up, but I’ll update this post soon with the green bag week!


I got the pfizer vaccine, the first dose I experienced soreness (mild) and fatigue but the second dose, I had a lot more side effects.


JenJBS said:


> My Brandon Blackwood Bianca duffle bag arrived!    Love the color! Quality is as expected for the price point. The nylon is seriously light weight!  So much lighter than my leather bags! This will be a fun grab and go purse. I really love the size! Came with a dust bag. Came with twp straps. The shorter one is fir hand carry. The longer works crossbody for me at 4'11", but anyone much taller, it would be shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 4995106


Congratulations! I love the colour!


momasaurus said:


> My orange bags:
> Hermès trim 31 in Swift
> Hermès Dalvy in brique chèvre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995193
> View attachment 4995194
> View attachment 4995195


Both are so beautiful! I love them! I want to add a Dalvy at some point!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Feeling coordinated and stylish with items from my closet! When you stick to colors that look good on you combined with neutrals, you can always pull together an outfit that makes you look and feel good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995572
> View attachment 4995573


You look fantastic!


JenJBS said:


> It's such a great week! My Rebecca Minkoff wine Mini Nikki arrived!       Love the color, and signature hardware!
> 
> View attachment 4996053


So pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have a nice navy bag, but was giving some thought to a rich teal. Plum has been a thought too.



Teal and plum both sound like wonderful options!


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> I got the pfizer vaccine, the first dose I experienced soreness (mild) and fatigue but the second dose, I had a lot more side effects.
> 
> Congratulations! I love the colour!
> 
> So pretty!



Sorry about the vaccine side effects. 

Thank you!   I love them both!


----------



## sherrylynn

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I love this thread, too! It´s become such a cozy, safe environment to me and has pulled me out of black holes so many times. It´s great being here!
> 
> +1 on the need to buy something...  during the last few days I´ve dived into ebay and against all good resolutions bought silly stuff I don´t really need just because I needed it...  let the mail come in...  there´ll be some vintage dresses to rehab and alter and (oops....) two vintage bags, too. And leather dye I have not used before to try out on said vintage bags.


+2 on feeling the need to buy something! I've been hanging out on the Tiffany & Co website looking at the 'smile' collection. Not sure if this is something I really need, or just a phase. My usual style leans more classic, not whimsical. Anyone have something from this collection? 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Feeling coordinated and stylish with items from my closet! When you stick to colors that look good on you combined with neutrals, you can always pull together an outfit that makes you look and feel good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995572
> View attachment 4995573


You look fabulous! Love that Hermes orange!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> It's such a great week! My Rebecca Minkoff wine Mini Nikki arrived!       Love the color, and signature hardware!
> 
> View attachment 4996053


Your killin' it with all of these fun bags!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Your killin' it with all of these fun bags!



Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> It's such a great week! My Rebecca Minkoff wine Mini Nikki arrived!       Love the color, and signature hardware!
> 
> View attachment 4996053


Such a rich color!


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Such a rich color!



Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

keodi said:


> I got the pfizer vaccine, the first dose I experienced soreness (mild) and fatigue but the second dose, I had a lot more side effcts.



I just received my 2nd dose of the Moderna on Wednesday and it took me down. I had soreness and mild ickiness from the 1st dose, this one was significantly worse. I told my coworkers I better have super antibodies after this!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Feeling coordinated and stylish with items from my closet! When you stick to colors that look good on you combined with neutrals, you can always pull together an outfit that makes you look and feel good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995572
> View attachment 4995573


You look wonderful!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> I just received my 2nd dose of the Moderna on Wednesday and it took me down. I had soreness and mild ickiness from the 1st dose, this one was significantly worse. I told my coworkers I better have super antibodies after this!


It was the worst I've ever had from a vaccine. I didn't feel so bad that I had to go to bed but I'm glad I didn't have to work. After the third day, my arm started itching like crazy.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

... in the wild...


My Delidior had her first outing- to the supermarket.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> It's such a great week! My Rebecca Minkoff wine Mini Nikki arrived!       Love the color, and signature hardware!
> 
> View attachment 4996053



Gorgeous! The color looks very rich and luscious!


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> It was the worst I've ever had from a vaccine. I didn't feel so bad that I had to go to bed but I'm glad I didn't have to work. After the third day, my arm started itching like crazy.


Yes!! My arm is so itchy and I have a slight rash. I didn't with the first dose.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

cowgirlsboots said:


> ... in the wild...
> View attachment 4996222
> 
> My Delidior had her first outing- to the supermarket.


Love it


----------



## Rikireads

JenJBS said:


> Sometimes patience pays off, but sometimes you have to strike while the iron is hot - or before the bag sells out. I got interested in 'Brandon Blackwood NYC' last summer when PurseBlog did a post that featured his bags. Then they did another one today, and I took another look. I thought about making myself actually wait for my birthday next month, but I'm not a patient person. So, I pulled the trigger. Now the bag is Sold Out! Glad I didn't wait! Clearly I wasn't the only one interested, since it looks like every single one if his bags are now Sold Out,  and they weren't at lunch time.
> 
> I'm curious to see the bag in person. When it arrives I'll open it to see if I want to keep the bag, but I won't wear it until my birthday, since it is my birthday gift to myself. I've bought more new bags than I should within the last year, but am giving myself a break since the need for retail therapy has been all too real the past 12 months; and the sales have been incredible.
> 
> I got the Bianca Puffer. (Yeah, my Maison Margiela Glam Slam bags, and this one... I have a real weakness for the smooshy, puffy bags.) I like that it comes with both a shoulder and crossbody strap. Nylon, so it should be durable. And that color...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993250
> View attachment 4993251


 
What a gorgeous color on this beautiful bag! Congratulations! Can’t wait to see you share photos!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! The color looks very rich and luscious!



Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Love it



Thank you! xx


----------



## keodi

CoachMaven said:


> I just received my 2nd dose of the Moderna on Wednesday and it took me down. I had soreness and mild ickiness from the 1st dose, this one was significantly worse. *I told my coworkers I better have super antibodies after this!*


Right!  I said the same thing to my mom who's a nurse, she said that my symptoms after the second dose was a good sign. I ended up staying in bed the day after my second dose.


cowgirlsboots said:


> ... in the wild...
> View attachment 4996222
> 
> My Delidior had her first outing- to the supermarket.


She's beautiful!


----------



## More bags

Multi quotes is not my friend at the moment
@jblended way to go on defining your future bags capsule and interim steps.
@Hazzelnut I admire your tightly curated collection and your Kurt Geiger is a beautiful fun bag
@dcooney4 I don’t think liking different brands is fickle. I think it’s great being able to appreciate a variety of styles and brands, our mood varies from day to day. I love that accessories can help us express those different moods/feelings/whatever we want to express.
@JenJBS I love the Moab Dirt Bag and your wonderful pictures of Utah.
@cowgirlsboots gorgeous New Lock Family pic, mustard is so pretty.
@CoachMaven marvelous orange and yellow beauties, my favourite is your Coach duffle in chili - gorgeous leather.
@Kimbashop I think some vintage bags are very fancy and often quite sentimental, I am visualizing gorgeous beaded or embellished evening bags. I laughed at your comment about missing the Le Pliage in the bag count. I will offer, if it is only used for travel, I would classify it as a travel bag and leave it out of the count. I occasionally use mine for bad weather day bag in addition to travel bag so I currently include it in my count.


----------



## More bags

CoachMaven said:


> I'm putting it out on record, this year is the year of less is more. I didn't go crazy last year due to the pandemic but I did purchase 3 MZ Wallace bags, one spring season Coach, and one vintage Coach. This is significantly  better than years past. I also sold four bags last year. For 2021 I already purchased a bag in early February but it was a planned purchase and I don't plan to get any others for the remainder of the year until I sell the ones I have in my 'To Sell' pile.


Congratulations on declaring your intentions. Your 2020 net stats were +1 (bought 5 sold 4) which I think is great. Some people on this thread have active buying years when they’re actively curating to what they love. Good luck with your sales!


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Here are my orange bags for the color week. Both of these are new within the last 6 months, and I just saw another orange bag that I like yesterday, so apparently I’m on a bit of a tear with this color.
> 
> Polene numero un nano in terracotta
> Bottega Veneta mini pouch in clay
> 
> View attachment 4993007


Gorgeous bags Jereni!


missie1 said:


> So here are my yellow bags.....Valentino Glam Lock and Mansur Garviel cloud clutch


Love these and I agree with you on Manolos being comfortable pumps.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Multi quotes is not my friend at the moment
> @jblended way to go on defining your future bags capsule and interim steps.
> @Hazzelnut I admire your tightly curated collection and your Kurt Geiger is a beautiful fun bag
> @dcooney4 I don’t think liking different brands is fickle. I think it’s great being able to appreciate a variety of styles and brands, our mood varies from day to day. I love that accessories can help us express those different moods/feelings/whatever we want to express.
> @JenJBS I love the Moab Dirt Bag and your wonderful pictures of Utah.
> @cowgirlsboots gorgeous New Lock Family pic, mustard is so pretty.
> @CoachMaven marvelous orange and yellow beauties, my favourite is your Coach duffle in chili - gorgeous leather.
> @Kimbashop I think some vintage bags are very fancy and often quite sentimental, I am visualizing gorgeous beaded or embellished evening bags. I laughed at your comment about missing the Le Pliage in the bag count. I will offer, if it is only used for travel, I would classify it as a travel bag and leave it out of the count. I occasionally use mine for bad weather day bag in addition to travel bag so I currently include it in my count.



Thank you!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4993287
> 
> My only yellow bag. Haven't carried it yet!


Great yellow Bal and congratulations on your house!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my word! I thought this would be an easy little project....I was so wrong! It took all day and I didn’t even get to the twillies! Sewed by hand because I don’t trust my skill on the machine to see slippery silk. I measured, measured, measured and even left extra length and STILL had a gap where the sides didn’t meet when I had almost entirely stitched it to the bottom. I about cried! Had to put a dart on the side near the bottom. BUT...it is done, the twillies will be easy and I had enough scarf left over to make a muffler-type scarf with the colors most flattering to me showing.
> 
> From cutting to final results...just have to get some silk cord to swap out for the drawstring and to hang the bit charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994067
> View attachment 4994068
> View attachment 4994069
> View attachment 4994070
> View attachment 4994071
> View attachment 4994073
> View attachment 4994074
> View attachment 4994075





BowieFan1971 said:


> Here is the pouch on its own...including a pic of the dart. Arghhh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994153
> View attachment 4994154


Outstanding BowieFan!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm so far behind!
> @Sparkletastic  - I have always enjoyed the brand showcases!
> As to your questions about style changes - yes, they have.
> I used to be the big tote, throw it in, sort it out later kind of purse carrier - I had 3 boys (and a husband), and all the stuff that goes along with them. DH bought my first designer bag in 1988 - a Gucci Boston bag. I hated it. But, I carried it until it fell apart... and I was mad that it had fallen apart and that I was unable to get it repaired. In my mind - for that much money it should have lasted forever.  But then I moved on to LV - my first was in 1999 - a Petit Bucket, purchased at the Peninsula Hotel in Hong Kong. I was besotted with it and wore it to death even though the shoulder drop was a little short. More LV followed, Coach, and other random designers... and then I found tPF and this thread. Pandora's box was opened and that was that.
> Now I know I don't really like the big totes, floppy hobo-style bags, zippers, or dividers inside the bag.
> I like structure, top handles, and purses that are the right size for what I need to carry.
> @JenJBS - fun question regarding the brands! I apologize for my delay!
> Hermes - 5
> Dior, Ferragamo, Just Campagne, Louis Vuitton, MZ Wallace - 2 each
> Goyard, Gucci, Proenza Schouler, Nancy Gonzalez, Tanneur, Coach, CoLab, Lederer, Longchamp, Massaccessi and a no-name vintage alligator - 1 each.
> A total of 26 bags, almost equally divided between (what I consider) Everyday bags and Specific Use (travel/seasonal) bags. I do have one listed and will probably list one more.


Wonderful stories about your early bags. Great variety of brands.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> My Brandon Blackwood Bianca duffle bag arrived!    Love the color! Quality is as expected for the price point. The nylon is seriously light weight!  So much lighter than my leather bags! This will be a fun grab and go purse. I really love the size! Came with a dust bag. Came with twp straps. The shorter one is fir hand carry. The longer works crossbody for me at 4'11", but anyone much taller, it would be shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 4995106


Congratulations on your new bag - it’s a great colour!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> My only green bag...the lime LV Vernis Houston that just sold. She was very pretty, nice even color, but one of the bags I listed to pay for the Pico. Now I just have to get the Alma DE sold....


Very pretty and congratulations on your sale.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new bag - it’s a great colour!



Thank you!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> My orange bags:
> Hermès trim 31 in Swift
> Hermès Dalvy in brique chèvre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995193
> View attachment 4995194
> View attachment 4995195


 Gorgeous oranges momasurus! The leathers are amazing.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I LOVE this thread
> I LOVE our range of topics..from instant pots, to books, to house hunting, to stick-on backsplash, to comfortable heels, to baby carriage/pram collections...it is the ultimate chick gathering!  Wouldn’t we have the most uproarious gathering..since we have all these common interests? I sometimes wonder if the friends you make on this type of social media is “better” because of shared interests?
> 
> 
> To answer @Sparkletastic ..the most comfortable higher heels I own are Cole Haan, Valentino rockstuds, Gucci. Now I just love sneakers. I’ve been looking at people style dresses with sneakers..quite an artform and very difficult to work.
> 
> I have been so swamped with work and just stop in occasionally to binge-read this and the scarf thread.  I have been carrying the same Tods pink tote since the beginning of the year. I think I will change bags weekly to coincide with the color showcase just to force me to use a different bag. I can’t decide on a colorway of an H Kawa Ora scarf (which, unbelievably, is still available)  And I really want to get a ridiculous, expensive watch.  I think I need to buy something ...cuz I haven’t...I have Covid exhaustion and didn’t realize what a weight these past 4 years have been. (ok I’m done venting )
> 
> and I want to go to southern Utah - and New Mexico ...


I love reading this thread, too essiedub. Yes, I forgot my Cole Haan pumps are comfortable, too. I haven’t worn heels at all during Covid. I have Kawa Ora on my delayed gratification list. I like the fuchsia and the ivoire/marine CWs.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> It's always great when you pop in, essiedub. I think we hear you on all this - forcing ourselves to stop carrying the same bag everywhere. Being indecisive. Wanting to buy something big and beautiful. Covid exhaustion. *Loving the desert.....*


When I first read this I thought you wrote, loving the dessert!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Feeling coordinated and stylish with items from my closet! When you stick to colors that look good on you combined with neutrals, you can always pull together an outfit that makes you look and feel good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995572
> View attachment 4995573


You look beautiful. I love the way you styled everything!


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> It's such a great week! My Rebecca Minkoff wine Mini Nikki arrived!       Love the color, and signature hardware!
> 
> View attachment 4996053


You choose the most amazing colours Jen and this red is just wow!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> ... in the wild...
> View attachment 4996222
> 
> My Delidior had her first outing- to the supermarket.


Great pic cowgirlsboots! It‘s a gorgeous bag. Would you consider sharing your thoughts on comparing the Delidior to your New Lock? I like both of them.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Multi quotes is not my friend at the moment
> @jblended way to go on defining your future bags capsule and interim steps.
> @Hazzelnut I admire your tightly curated collection and your Kurt Geiger is a beautiful fun bag
> @dcooney4 I don’t think liking different brands is fickle. I think it’s great being able to appreciate a variety of styles and brands, our mood varies from day to day. I love that accessories can help us express those different moods/feelings/whatever we want to express.
> @JenJBS I love the Moab Dirt Bag and your wonderful pictures of Utah.
> @cowgirlsboots gorgeous New Lock Family pic, mustard is so pretty.
> @CoachMaven marvelous orange and yellow beauties, my favourite is your Coach duffle in chili - gorgeous leather.
> @Kimbashop I think some vintage bags are very fancy and often quite sentimental, I am visualizing gorgeous beaded or embellished evening bags. I laughed at your comment about missing the Le Pliage in the bag count. I will offer, if it is only used for travel, I would classify it as a travel bag and leave it out of the count. I occasionally use mine for bad weather day bag in addition to travel bag so I currently include it in my count.


I am like you. I have two backpacks from the same company. One is slightly smaller and I will it as a bag so I count it with my regular bags . The other is a bit bigger and has a travel sleeve and I only wear that for travel so that gets counted in my sport/ travel stuff not with my bags.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Feeling coordinated and stylish with items from my closet! When you stick to colors that look good on you combined with neutrals, you can always pull together an outfit that makes you look and feel good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995572
> View attachment 4995573


Well done. that bag is truly yours.


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> I love your collection. I know that you are another Trim fan--that orange glows in the swift leather. And I love your Dalvy.


Thank you! The trim is just so perfect and easy. IDK why they brought it back disfigured, LOL! And the Dalvy is also perfect for dress-up.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> Love these pics of you with your new picotin ! If I might suggest for your next bag, a dark rich midnight blue or indigo  or rich velvety forest green or deep prune/plum/Bordeaux/raisin might be a nice addition .... trims are well priced, particularly 35 trim IIs, and I think they hold as much and are more polished than, say, an Evelyn
> @Cookiefiend, forgot to ask, why didn’t you like the Gucci Boston bag? also, I loved the Peninsula Hong Kong. In those days, I seem to remember the Peninsula and the Regent were the nicest hotels there, and the Mandarin Oriental was a distant third. . .What a nice memory for your LV.


LOL, yes, we are going to nudge @BowieFan1971  down that slippery slope. I can definitely see a Trim in her future!!!


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> @momasaurus, did you buy something big and beautiful?
> 
> @keodi, @whateve, @CoachMaven, I hope you recover from rhe side effects very soon!


Nothing big and beautiful yet, but I am awaiting the arrival of three scarves, LOL. One is frozen in Texas, one coming from France, and one from Colorado.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

JenJBS said:


> It's such a great week! My Rebecca Minkoff wine Mini Nikki arrived!       Love the color, and signature hardware!
> 
> View attachment 4996053


This is decadently gorgeous!!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> I got the pfizer vaccine, the first dose I experienced soreness (mild) and fatigue but the second dose, I had a lot more side effects.
> 
> Congratulations! I love the colour!
> 
> Both are so beautiful! I love them! I want to add a Dalvy at some point!
> 
> You look fantastic!
> 
> So pretty!


You don't have a Dalvy? Ooooooh. You do need one.
OMG look at this: https://amorevintagejapan.com/produ...gle&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&currency=JPY


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Gorgeous oranges momasurus! The leathers are amazing.


Thanks! Yes - swift is so luxurious, and I don't mind chevre. Others don't like the shine.


More bags said:


> When I first read this I thought you wrote, loving the dessert!


Well, both, right?


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> LOL, yes, we are going to nudge @BowieFan1971  down that slippery slope. I can definitely see a Trim in her future!!!


Seriously eying an Hola Flamenca! scarf...farther down the hole I go!  And while I love the look of a Trim, they are too shallow/slim. *sigh* But there are plenty of other possibilities!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> You don't have a Dalvy? Ooooooh. You do need one.
> OMG look at this: https://amorevintagejapan.com/products/ao32037?variant=37153831878817&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&currency=JPY


Oh my word! GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Nothing big and beautiful yet, but I am awaiting the arrival of three scarves, LOL. One is frozen in Texas, one coming from France, and one from Colorado.


Pics please!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my word! I thought this would be an easy little project....I was so wrong! It took all day and I didn’t even get to the twillies! Sewed by hand because I don’t trust my skill on the machine to see slippery silk. I measured, measured, measured and even left extra length and STILL had a gap where the sides didn’t meet when I had almost entirely stitched it to the bottom. I about cried! Had to put a dart on the side near the bottom. BUT...it is done, the twillies will be easy and I had enough scarf left over to make a muffler-type scarf with the colors most flattering to me showing.
> 
> From cutting to final results...just have to get some silk cord to swap out for the drawstring and to hang the bit charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994067
> View attachment 4994068
> View attachment 4994069
> View attachment 4994070
> View attachment 4994071
> View attachment 4994073
> View attachment 4994074
> View attachment 4994075


I Love what you did!! You and the bag look great!


JenJBS said:


> It's such a great week! My Rebecca Minkoff wine Mini Nikki arrived!       Love the color, and signature hardware!
> 
> View attachment 4996053


Wowww!!  I love the time of the RM signature hardware - so classy!! And that lamb skin!


cowgirlsboots said:


> ... in the wild...
> View attachment 4996222
> 
> My Delidior had her first outing- to the supermarket.


You’re one fashionable errand lady!!


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> I think it’s great being able to appreciate a variety of styles and brands, our mood varies from day to day. I love that accessories can help us express those different moods/feelings/whatever we want to express.



So much this! I’d like to think I stick closely to a very particular style, but the truth is that I love being able to have quite different looks based on my mood and of course the event. Sometimes I want to have a very tailored, classic look, other times I want casual-fabulous, and sometimes I want loud and colorful, etc etc.



momasaurus said:


> You don't have a Dalvy? Ooooooh. You do need one.
> OMG look at this: https://amorevintagejapan.com/products/ao32037?variant=37153831878817&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&currency=JPY



What a stunning bag and unique color.


----------



## BowieFan1971

How NOT to do business. What a pretentious ass. Dude, I just bought a a Pico and 2 scarfs in the last 3-4 weeks. And I know what the auction price was because I was a bidder.

I feel sorry for the ex-wife or ex-girlfriend this probably belonged to. “Student of human nature”...        

Edit- I don’t feel bad about posting this here because I am sure he is talking about it on “the social media” along with every other unwitting participants in his “tests.” Wow....


----------



## Hazzelnut

BowieFan1971 said:


> How NOT to do business. What a pretentious ass. Dude, I just bought a a Pico and 2 scarfs in the last 3-4 weeks. And I know what the auction price was because I was a bidder.
> 
> I feel sorry for the ex-wife or ex-girlfriend this probably belonged to. “Student of human nature”...
> 
> Edit- I don’t feel bad about posting this here because I am sure he is talking about it on “the social media” along with every other unwitting participants in his “tests.” Wow....
> 
> View attachment 4996749
> View attachment 4996751
> View attachment 4996752



Actually a bit speechless, what an arse....


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> You choose the most amazing colours Jen and this red is just wow!



Thank you!   I like that it's a much deeper red, and totally different size and style, than my other red bag to really set them apart.



momasaurus said:


> This is decadently gorgeous!!



Thank you! 



msd_bags said:


> Wowww!!  I love the time of the RM signature hardware - so classy!! And that lamb skin!



Thank you!    So happy with this bag!


----------



## essiedub

momasaurus said:


> My orange bags:
> Hermès trim 31 in Swift
> Hermès Dalvy in brique chèvre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995193
> View attachment 4995194
> View attachment 4995195


I adore this Dalvy in chevre!
(You got it to match your phone! Ha)


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> You don't have a Dalvy? Ooooooh. You do need one.
> OMG look at this: https://amorevintagejapan.com/products/ao32037?variant=37153831878817&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&currency=JPY


oh my... what a great color! 


JenJBS said:


> It's such a great week! My Rebecca Minkoff wine Mini Nikki arrived!       Love the color, and signature hardware!
> 
> View attachment 4996053


And this is an amazing color! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> ... in the wild...
> View attachment 4996222
> 
> My Delidior had her first outing- to the supermarket.


So chic - I love it! ❤️


----------



## essiedub

Ah Saturday! I am taking the day off 
Here is my yellow/orange week contribution (I am going to use our color showcase to guide my bag changes)
Switching out of my Tods pink tote (which I’ve been carrying since at least 1/4 per photo date stamp) to the Chloe Baylee-caramel/chocolate (Chloe calls it “yummy cookie”..isn’t that cute?) And a bag spill for good measure.  Actually it’s high time for an SLG change ..ok next week

(Oh well..unable to upload photo of my Tods..gah)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
)


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> How NOT to do business. What a pretentious ass. Dude, I just bought a a Pico and 2 scarfs in the last 3-4 weeks. And I know what the auction price was because I was a bidder.
> 
> I feel sorry for the ex-wife or ex-girlfriend this probably belonged to. “Student of human nature”...
> 
> Edit- I don’t feel bad about posting this here because I am sure he is talking about it on “the social media” along with every other unwitting participants in his “tests.” Wow....
> 
> View attachment 4996749
> View attachment 4996751
> View attachment 4996752



Yeah he kind of escalated that quickly.
I’m always surprised that sellers on various sites seem to... not sure what the right phrase is... get offended almost when someone tries to bargain for something. People list things over the retail new price, even for something that’s been used, and then don’t play ball at all in terms of negotiating.

I can understand it being annoying when someone low balls you. I usually try not to do that. But I made an offer on something the other day where the item was massively overpriced above retail. I didn’t even offer below retail, but something somewhat down from their price and after not much back and forth they just declined the whole situation instead of re-offering their previous price. Usually I take the latter as a sign of ‘this is my lowest offer.’ The flat out decline feels a bit like a slap in the face lol, like ‘no I have decided I won’t even sell this to you now at all.’ Like geez... it’s just business folks.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Yeah he kind of escalated that quickly.
> I’m always surprised that sellers on various sites seem to... not sure what the right phrase is... get offended almost when someone tries to bargain for something. People list things over the retail new price, even for something that’s been used, and then don’t play ball at all in terms of negotiating.
> 
> I can understand it being annoying when someone low balls you. I usually try not to do that. But I made an offer on something the other day where the item was massively overpriced above retail. I didn’t even offer below retail, but something somewhat down from their price and after not much back and forth they just declined the whole situation instead of re-offering their previous price. Usually I take the latter as a sign of ‘this is my lowest offer.’ The flat out decline feels a bit like a slap in the face lol, like ‘no I have decided I won’t even sell this to you now at all.’ Like geez... it’s just business folks.


I hate lowballs too, but if their item is selling right now for a lot less and they didn’t get anywhere near their price on auction...then that means your price is too high. Tat was why I gave the comparable info...to show I had a reason to request a lower price.A simple “no, thanks” would suffice. That was my only communication with him. I never even made an offer. 

But I am sure he got to spin it in his “the social media” postings...


----------



## essiedub

Here are the Kawa Oras that I am constipating ...that were still available (when I checked earlier this week)
)
	

		
			
		

		
	






I’ve liked the first 2 since I saw it in late 2019 ( and couldn’t decide) Now I also find the 3rd colorway intriguing.  The last one I think I will eliminate.  I know..I need to see how which colorway fills holes in my wardrobe.  I realize that while I love a riot of color (#2), I tend to wear neutrals (#1). DH called #3 Miami Dolphins..whatever, dude.

see my dilemna?


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> Here are the Kawa Oras that I am constipating ...that were still available (when I checked earlier this week)
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996866
> View attachment 4996867
> View attachment 4996868
> View attachment 4996869
> 
> I’ve liked the first 2 since I saw it in late 2019 ( and couldn’t decide) Now I also find the 3rd colorway intriguing.  The last one I think I will eliminate.  I know..I need to see how which colorway fills holes in my wardrobe.  I realize that while I love a riot of color (#2), I tend to wear neutrals (#1). DH called #3 Miami Dolphins..whatever, dude.
> 
> see my dilemna?


Number 3!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marmotte

February update

Sold this month for funding of Chanel 21P Caramel Coco Handle or Mini and Chanel 21S Mini Top Handle in black:

- 4 Coach bags
- 1 Balmain B-Buzz
- Chanel 20A Mini Reissue Rainbow (with some profit)
- Chanel Gabrielle Small with handle

Now ready for the Chanel call


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Here are the Kawa Oras that I am constipating ...that were still available (when I checked earlier this week)
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996866
> View attachment 4996867
> View attachment 4996868
> View attachment 4996869
> 
> I’ve liked the first 2 since I saw it in late 2019 ( and couldn’t decide) Now I also find the 3rd colorway intriguing.  The last one I think I will eliminate.  I know..I need to see how which colorway fills holes in my wardrobe. * I realize that while I love a riot of color (#2), I tend to wear neutrals (#1). *DH called #3 Miami Dolphins..whatever, dude.
> 
> see my dilemna?


The first two are the ones on my mind, too! I loved the fuchsia first and then the ivoire/marine has grown on me.
Your comment, *I realize that while I love a riot of color (#2), I tend to wear neutrals (#1), *makes me lean towards recommending #2 as long as you will wear it, if not then get #1. Good luck deciding. I don’t think you can go wrong with any of them.


----------



## More bags

Marmotte said:


> February update
> 
> Sold this month for funding of Chanel 21P Caramel Coco Handle or Mini and Chanel 21S Mini Top Handle in black:
> 
> - 4 Coach bags
> - 1 Balmain B-Buzz
> - Chanel 20A Mini Reissue Rainbow (with some profit)
> - Chanel Gabrielle Small with handle
> 
> Now ready for the Chanel call


Congratulations on your sales! I hope you get the call soon.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Ah Saturday! I am taking the day off
> Here is my yellow/orange week contribution (I am going to use our color showcase to guide my bag changes)
> Switching out of my Tods pink tote (which I’ve been carrying since at least 1/4 per photo date stamp) to the Chloe Baylee-caramel/chocolate (Chloe calls it “yummy cookie”..isn’t that cute?) And a bag spill for good measure.  Actually it’s high time for an SLG change ..ok next week
> 
> (Oh well..unable to upload photo of my Tods..gah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Great bag spill essiedub. I love your SLGs and your wonderful dual colour Baylee. Do you find yourself wearing the same colour facing outwards or do you regularly flip it?


----------



## FizzyWater

More bags said:


> The first two are the ones on my mind, too! I loved the fuchsia first and then the ivoire/marine has grown on me.
> Your comment, *I realize that while I love a riot of color (#2), I tend to wear neutrals (#1), *makes me lean towards recommending #2 as long as you will wear it, if not then get #1. Good luck deciding. I don’t think you can go wrong with any of them.



I did, with #4!    I really wanted a Kawa Ora and the other choice in that store was something very vivid (possibly #2) and I chickened out and went for the blues.  Blue is my favorite color, and I love neutrals, but somehow for me this is the Scarf of Sadness.  I need to get my act together and send it off to Vestiaire in hopes that for someone else it will be better.  (Maybe someone who wears a lot more denim than me?  It's got a lovely sheen.)

I later got the CGSM version of #1, with a deep blue hem, and I love it a lot.  It is a bit more sedate than #2 or 3, though.


----------



## FizzyWater

dcooney4 said:


> I am like you. I have two backpacks from the same company. One is slightly smaller and I will it as a bag so I count it with my regular bags . The other is a bit bigger and has a travel sleeve and I only wear that for travel so that gets counted in my sport/ travel stuff not with my bags.



I get this.  I've owned quite a few travel bags (and way too many travel accessories) by Tom Bihn (designed and sewn in Seattle, and the Aeronaut is brilliant) but his aesthetic is generally way too casual for me to consider even his small day bags "purses".  But a dozen years ago I did carry his ballistic nylon knitting bag around as a tote.  So it's in my list.  A structurally almost identical bag in dyneema ripstop?  Lives with reusable shopping bags, not in the list.  My brain is weird.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Ah Saturday! I am taking the day off
> Here is my yellow/orange week contribution (I am going to use our color showcase to guide my bag changes)
> Switching out of my Tods pink tote (which I’ve been carrying since at least 1/4 per photo date stamp) to the Chloe Baylee-caramel/chocolate (Chloe calls it “yummy cookie”..isn’t that cute?) And a bag spill for good measure.  Actually it’s high time for an SLG change ..ok next week
> 
> (Oh well..unable to upload photo of my Tods..gah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Super cute bag - I love that its tri-colored - and I love a bag spill! (And bright SLGs❤️)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Great pic cowgirlsboots! It‘s a gorgeous bag. Would you consider sharing your thoughts on comparing the Delidior to your New Lock? I like both of them.



Thank-you!
I´ll happily do a comparison of the two bags for you @More bags tomorrow. My room needs being tidied up and I need daylight to do halfway proper photos.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> You’re one fashionable errand lady!!



Ha ha, thanks! Actually nowadays I´m not fashionable at all- the Delidior had the hard job to upgrade my awful "outfit" of hoody, sweatpants, sneakers and checked vintage coat...  plus I don´t go anywhere but the supermarket. For my bags this means go there or stay at home in their dustbags. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> What a pretentious ass. Dude



You encountered a fine specimen of the bad attitude sellers! Unfortunately they are out there and from time to time one crosses their paths. I always wonder do they want to sell at all or do they get their kicks from being rude or even bigger kicks from the unlikely event of selling to somebody who is clueless and pays the over the top asking price? 



Cookiefiend said:


> So chic - I love it! ❤



Thank-you so much! 



Jereni said:


> and then don’t play ball at all



Annoying, isn´t it? As soon as there is an option to make an offer I do expect a little ballgame- it´s part of the fun!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> And this is an amazing color!



Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> I hate lowballs too, but if their item is selling right now for a lot less and they didn’t get anywhere near their price on auction...then that means your price is too high. Tat was why I gave the comparable info...to show I had a reason to request a lower price.A simple “no, thanks” would suffice. That was my only communication with him. I never even made an offer.
> 
> But I am sure he got to spin it in his “the social media” postings...



The fact that he calls it ‘the social media’ sort of tells you all you need to know...


----------



## Jereni

Marmotte said:


> February update
> 
> Sold this month for funding of Chanel 21P Caramel Coco Handle or Mini and Chanel 21S Mini Top Handle in black:
> 
> - 4 Coach bags
> - 1 Balmain B-Buzz
> - Chanel 20A Mini Reissue Rainbow (with some profit)
> - Chanel Gabrielle Small with handle
> 
> Now ready for the Chanel call



Congrats on your sales! Always nice to make a little profit on a bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Here are the Kawa Oras that I am constipating ...that were still available (when I checked earlier this week)
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996866
> View attachment 4996867
> View attachment 4996868
> View attachment 4996869
> 
> I’ve liked the first 2 since I saw it in late 2019 ( and couldn’t decide) Now I also find the 3rd colorway intriguing.  The last one I think I will eliminate.  I know..I need to see how which colorway fills holes in my wardrobe.  I realize that while I love a riot of color (#2), I tend to wear neutrals (#1). DH called #3 Miami Dolphins..whatever, dude.
> 
> see my dilemna?


I laughed so hard when I read constipating that I forgot the rest of the question. Spell check does this to me all the time.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> MOD SHOTS IMMEDIATE-LIKE!



Here's a mod shot. Sorry the lighting isn't great.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Here's a mod shot. Sorry the lighting isn't great.
> 
> View attachment 4997195


The way the light plays off if it is so pretty!


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> You don't have a Dalvy? Ooooooh. You do need one.
> OMG look at this: https://amorevintagejapan.com/products/ao32037?variant=37153831878817&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&currency=JPY





BowieFan1971 said:


> How NOT to do business. What a pretentious ass. Dude, I just bought a a Pico and 2 scarfs in the last 3-4 weeks. And I know what the auction price was because I was a bidder.
> 
> I feel sorry for the ex-wife or ex-girlfriend this probably belonged to. “Student of human nature”...
> 
> Edit- I don’t feel bad about posting this here because I am sure he is talking about it on “the social media” along with every other unwitting participants in his “tests.” Wow....
> 
> View attachment 4996749
> View attachment 4996751
> View attachment 4996752


Yikes! his behaviour is so unecessary.


essiedub said:


> Ah Saturday! I am taking the day off
> Here is my yellow/orange week contribution (I am going to use our color showcase to guide my bag changes)
> Switching out of my Tods pink tote (which I’ve been carrying since at least 1/4 per photo date stamp) to the Chloe Baylee-caramel/chocolate (Chloe calls it “yummy cookie”..isn’t that cute?) And a bag spill for good measure.  Actually it’s high time for an SLG change ..ok next week
> 
> (Oh well..unable to upload photo of my Tods..gah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I love the bag spill! do you enjoy using your LV key holder? I was thinking of getting one.


essiedub said:


> Here are the Kawa Oras that I am constipating ...that were still available (when I checked earlier this week)
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996866
> View attachment 4996867
> View attachment 4996868
> View attachment 4996869
> 
> I’ve liked the first 2 since I saw it in late 2019 ( and couldn’t decide) Now I also find the 3rd colorway intriguing.  The last one I think I will eliminate.  I know..I need to see how which colorway fills holes in my wardrobe.  I realize that while I love a riot of color (#2), I tend to wear neutrals (#1). DH called #3 Miami Dolphins..whatever, dude.
> 
> see my dilemna?


I love #1!


Marmotte said:


> February update
> 
> Sold this month for funding of Chanel 21P Caramel Coco Handle or Mini and Chanel 21S Mini Top Handle in black:
> 
> - 4 Coach bags
> - 1 Balmain B-Buzz
> - Chanel 20A Mini Reissue Rainbow (with some profit)
> - Chanel Gabrielle Small with handle
> 
> Now ready for the Chanel call


Nice job! I hope you get the call soon!


JenJBS said:


> Here's a mod shot. Sorry the lighting isn't great.
> 
> View attachment 4997195


you look great! such a cute bag!

@momasaurus  I definitely need a Dalvy!


----------



## 880

essiedub said:


> Here are the Kawa Oras that I am constipating ...that were still available (when I checked earlier this week)
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996866
> View attachment 4996867
> View attachment 4996868
> View attachment 4996869
> 
> I’ve liked the first 2 since I saw it in late 2019 ( and couldn’t decide) Now I also find the 3rd colorway intriguing.  The last one I think I will eliminate.  I know..I need to see how which colorway fills holes in my wardrobe.  I realize that while I love a riot of color (#2), I tend to wear neutrals (#1). DH called #3 Miami Dolphins..whatever, dude.
> 
> see my dilemna?


I’m a fan of number 1 and 4 ! Love ‘constipating
@BowieFan1971, I agree with @Jereni that sellers should try to be polite. Ugh. So sorry you had to deal with that


----------



## More bags

FizzyWater said:


> I did, with #4!    I really wanted a Kawa Ora and the other choice in that store was something very vivid (possibly #2) and I chickened out and went for the blues.  Blue is my favorite color, and I love neutrals, but somehow for me this is the Scarf of Sadness.  I need to get my act together and send it off to Vestiaire in hopes that for someone else it will be better.  (Maybe someone who wears a lot more denim than me?  It's got a lovely sheen.)
> 
> I later got the CGSM version of #1, with a deep blue hem, and I love it a lot.  It is a bit more sedate than #2 or 3, though.


Oh wow! I stand corrected. I am sorry it didn’t work out for you. Your CSGM version sounds lovely.   Best wishes with your sale.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> You don't have a Dalvy? Ooooooh. You do need one.
> OMG look at this: https://amorevintagejapan.com/products/ao32037?variant=37153831878817&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&currency=JPY


Wowza, that is gorgeous. In addition to the cost of purchasing the bag I would have to factor in the cost of a new wardrobe and lifestyle. That Dalvy is just too pretty to go only to the grocery store, which is where the majority of my outings end up.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Ha ha, thanks! Actually nowadays I´m not fashionable at all- the Delidior had the hard job to upgrade my awful "outfit" of hoody, sweatpants, sneakers and checked vintage coat... * plus I don´t go anywhere but the supermarket. *For my bags this means go there or stay at home in their dustbags.
> 
> You encountered a fine specimen of the bad attitude sellers! Unfortunately they are out there and from time to time one crosses their paths. I always wonder do they want to sell at all or do they get their kicks from being rude or even bigger kicks from the unlikely event of selling to somebody who is clueless and pays the over the top asking price?
> 
> Thank-you so much!
> 
> Annoying, isn´t it? As soon as there is an option to make an offer I do expect a little ballgame- it´s part of the fun!


 Yay for rocking our bags at the supermarket! I am with you sista!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> How NOT to do business. What a pretentious ass. Dude, I just bought a a Pico and 2 scarfs in the last 3-4 weeks. And I know what the auction price was because I was a bidder.
> 
> I feel sorry for the ex-wife or ex-girlfriend this probably belonged to. “Student of human nature”...
> 
> Edit- I don’t feel bad about posting this here because I am sure he is talking about it on “the social media” along with every other unwitting participants in his “tests.” Wow....
> 
> View attachment 4996749
> View attachment 4996751
> View attachment 4996752


 Eeek, I think he just “educated us” on human behaviour.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Here's a mod shot. Sorry the lighting isn't great.
> 
> View attachment 4997195


It looks fantastic on you, great size, fun shape and stunning colour!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> The way the light plays off if it is so pretty!



Thank you!  I totally agree! 




keodi said:


> you look great! such a cute bag!



Thank you!  




More bags said:


> It looks fantastic on you, great size, fun shape and stunning colour!



Thank you!


----------



## essiedub

Finally..grr..Ive been trying to upload photos all day to no avail so I decided to turn on/off my iPad and it worked ..whew...

Here are 2 versions of the watch I have been thinking about.
In photo 1, look at the one at top with the red band..isn’t it pretty? It is 18k rose gold with corresponding price tag.  The steel version is in 2nd photo at about 1/3 of the price (photo courtesy of TPFer post). I am definitely eliminating the gold version (right?) and if I get the steel version, I will get the red band.  Panerai is an acquired taste ..this is a38mm version that they introduced in part to appeal to the “womanfolk“. I do NOt need another watch but ugh..why can’t I follow the mantra “happiness comes from the absence of desire“  Is that Spock or was it Buddha?  Sorry to trekkies and buddhists, how can I get them mixed up?

anyway...that’s my dilemna..to get or not to get. Sigh.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Here's a mod shot. Sorry the lighting isn't great.
> 
> View attachment 4997195



Thanks for sharing! What a fun color, and I like the size. Looks great in you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*WELCOME TO GREEN WEEK! *

Please share photos of your gorgeous emerald, mint, hunter, lime, forest, celadon, olive, pistachio, seafoam and sage bags!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Thanks for sharing! What a fun color, and I like the size. Looks great in you!



Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Pics please!!!!


When they get here....


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> I adore this Dalvy in chevre!
> (You got it to match your phone! Ha)


Haha - the phone is actually more coral, but hey.


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> Here are the Kawa Oras that I am constipating ...that were still available (when I checked earlier this week)
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996866
> View attachment 4996867
> View attachment 4996868
> View attachment 4996869
> 
> I’ve liked the first 2 since I saw it in late 2019 ( and couldn’t decide) Now I also find the 3rd colorway intriguing.  The last one I think I will eliminate.  I know..I need to see how which colorway fills holes in my wardrobe.  I realize that while I love a riot of color (#2), I tend to wear neutrals (#1). DH called #3 Miami Dolphins..whatever, dude.
> 
> see my dilemna?


Right. They would all do different things in one's wardrobe. I would actually go for #4.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Wowza, that is gorgeous. In addition to the cost of purchasing the bag I would have to factor in the cost of a new wardrobe and lifestyle. That Dalvy is just too pretty to go only to the grocery store, which is where the majority of my outings end up.
> 
> Yay for rocking our bags at the supermarket! I am with you sista!


Haha. For sure. I would need a total lifestyle overhaul too! Believe me, I'm ready.


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> Finally..grr..Ive been trying to upload photos all day to no avail so I decided to turn on/off my iPad and it worked ..whew...
> 
> Here are 2 versions of the watch I have been thinking about.
> In photo 1, look at the one at top with the red band..isn’t it pretty? It is 18k rose gold with corresponding price tag.  The steel version is in 2nd photo at about 1/3 of the price (photo courtesy of TPFer post). I am definitely eliminating the gold version (right?) and if I get the steel version, I will get the red band.  Panerai is an acquired taste ..this is a38mm version that they introduced in part to appeal to the “womanfolk“. I do NOt need another watch but ugh..why can’t I follow the mantra “happiness comes from the absence of desire“  Is that Spock or was it Buddha?  Sorry to trekkies and buddhists, how can I get them mixed up?
> 
> anyway...that’s my dilemna..to get or not to get. Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 4997408
> View attachment 4997409


The rose gold is pretty, but I love how the stainless plays up the simplistic utilitarian feel, to the point of being playful.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> *WELCOME TO GREEN WEEK! *
> 
> Please share photos of your gorgeous emerald, mint, hunter, lime, forest, celadon, olive, pistachio, seafoam and sage bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997445



I guess I showed this the other day, but here is my Polene which is my one green bag right now. 



Up until last month I also had this green Celine Trotteur, but it was not making my heart sing so I sold it. 



A mint green bag is definitely a must for my wardrobe however, so in a few months I may get this Polene to replace it. And for far less so that is nice.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> I guess I showed this the other day, but here is my Polene which is my one green bag right now.
> View attachment 4997596
> 
> 
> Up until last month I also had this green Celine Trotteur, but it was not making my heart sing so I sold it.
> View attachment 4997597
> 
> 
> A mint green bag is definitely a must for my wardrobe however, so in a few months I may get this Polene to replace it. And for far less so that is nice.
> View attachment 4997609


Love the mint with the teal and dusky blue!!!!! Minimal and monochromatic but with visual texture and interest! Fabulous look!!!!!

Very pretty bags that suit your esthetic nicely.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Finished the first twilly yesterday.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the mint with the teal and dusky blue!!!!! Minimal and monochromatic but with visual texture and interest! Fabulous look!!!!!
> 
> Very pretty bags that suit your esthetic nicely.



Thanks! In truth this is the Polene model photo but I do agree that the mint green looks great with the blues.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Thanks! In truth this is the Polene model photo but I do agree that the mint green looks great with the blues.


I realized that after I posted.
But I have to say, I never would have considered mint green to be so versatile or thought it would look so good with various shades of blue like that! I learned something.... something useful and pretty.❤️ Thank you for sharing that pic. I think it is a gorgeous bag and a great choice. Can’t wait to see a pic of the actual bag when you get it!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I finally did it everybody. I sold my IKat zippy wallet and replaced it with something I can wear casually, without fear of damaging it due to careless positioning in a handbag or on a table. My Issey Miyake Bao Bao! I bought it NWT at a fraction of retail.


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> Ive posted some  iconic me fashion pieces (all shop my closet except for the coats bought late last year in photo 1 and 3) in various TPF action of the day threads: they include premier designer (Chanel, Hermes and vintage from my own closet Dolce, YSL, Akris and Etro; vintage designer (Pucci, Adel Simpson, Norman Norell and Donald Brooks; and, favorite no name coats (like th blue and black leopard wool from an Etsy seller) and jackets; mens shirts (mainly turnbull and borelli); and brunello and pants and athletic or wolford leggings. I dress up to cheer myself, so these are all things i wore outside during covid 2020.
> 
> I’m particularly addicted to navy blue pea coats, leather and boucle trench coats; motorcycle jackets and sports coats with lapels). Some of the vintage from my closet is from my own shopping from 1996 onward; some is from my family (like fur; i also buy designer fur from sites like TRR- mainly J mendel and Dennis Basso (NWT for 80-90% off) for reasons of experimentation and sustainability). Some items i hold onto (like the pucci suit for many years before i find a pattern cutter who is willing to piece it together to fit me— it was originally a long skirt so I knew there was enough fabric to fit. The crop top in the second to last picture is from an old store called Alan BIlzarian on Newbury St, Boston. Its part of a three piece dress i wore the night before my wedding in 1991. Even my sunglasses are vintage from my own closet. The burgundy ones were morganthal from the 1990s when they came in plastic. The blue ones are from 2020, when they came in horn. DH is constantly after me to clean out the closet
> 
> Note: when i started buying chanel jackets, they were 1K and there were plenty of things (including seasonal bags and WOC in fabric and other materials — i think i paid 150 or 250 usd for an olive green printed one, phw)  that went to 60% off twice yearly at the 57th st. boutique. My style hasn’t changed much over the years and I’m still fond of bargains and repurposing what you have: whether its recutting an outfit or recoloring a bag. I’m not a minimalist to put it mildly, and i can easily imagine carrying the art bags with any of these outfits except for the pink pucci (i dont often wear the pucci separates together but rather with denim or t shirts). I’m also more likely to buy pants at full price, bc well, pants that fit are priceless).
> 
> for @BowieFan1971, my favorite scarf isnt an hermes. Its a velvet etro scarf that was part of the Eden hotel, Rome, lobby display in the 1990’s. DH and I were staying at the hotel and begged them to take the scarf out. They finally relented the day before we left the hotel (Not because of our begging per se. I think etro boutique decided to change their display). Which goes to show the difference between store policies in the US and in Europe. It was the equivalent of 795 usd at the time which was a big splurge for me. i wear it maybe twice a year at most to preserve it.
> My favorite item is a cream synthetic issey miyake jacket with a tan faux fur collar that i bought in 1992. It looks like opaque matte bubble wrap and is lined in powder blue fleece. I wear it maybe once every five years At most.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976313
> View attachment 4976314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976319
> View attachment 4976330
> View attachment 4976335
> View attachment 4976338
> View attachment 4976341
> View attachment 4976339
> View attachment 4976342
> View attachment 4976343
> View attachment 4976344
> View attachment 4976345


Thanks for the model shots. Your style is amazing!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> So I did this thing...
> View attachment 4976570
> 
> I love it! It’s a 70...perfect size cuz I can tie it on my bag if I get too warm. Found it in the first 5 minutes, but continued to look. Saw some beautiful scarves for another day and looked at bags too. Really like the Picotin. My SA, Cesar, was super nice without being phony and really generous and welcoming. I had a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976573


It looks lovely on you. Perfect color. Have fun!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Some of the scarves I wore in January
> View attachment 4976661
> View attachment 4976662
> View attachment 4976663
> View attachment 4976664
> View attachment 4976665
> View attachment 4976666
> View attachment 4976667
> View attachment 4976668
> View attachment 4976669
> View attachment 4976670
> View attachment 4976671


Gorgeous eye candy, dear.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thanks doni! Congratulations again on your bag sales/outs!
> 
> *Nerd Alert: Red Lipsticks*
> I have tried and rejected many red lipsticks over the years. I believe there is a shade of red for everyone.
> 1) *Research*
> 
> *Colouring*, Good old Google does not let me down, first I search for  “how to choose a red lipstick for your skin tone.” This Allure article is pretty good, https://www.allure.com/gallery/the-best-red-lipsticks-for-your-skin-tone
> *Universal Reds*, Second, there are  “universal reds” that are supposed to look great on a number of skin tones. Glamour has a good article, I love the pictures with different models, https://www.glamour.com/story/best-red-lipstick
> *Format*, Do you like a matte, satin or sheer feel/finish?
> *Application Type*, Do you prefer a pencil, wand or tube?
> *Preference of Shade*, Do you prefer coral, true red, brick red, etc.
> *Brand/Price*, Do you have favourite brands you want to stick with? I have lipsticks from across the price spectrum. You don’t have to spend a lot of money to get a good lipstick.
> *More research, reviews, swatches*, If you google the name of the lipstick you’re interested in, there’s a high likelihood you’ll be able to find a review. Look for someone who has similar colouring to yours and it will help you envision if you might like that shade. I also like to see swatches of the lipstick, in addition to colour it gives me indications of textures (glossy vs. matte) and it can help narrow down competing shades if I’m considering multiple shades in the same product line.
> 2) *Buy It and Try It*, If you are new to red lipstick, I might ask you to consider applying it and pressing your lips together with a tissue to reduce the intensity or apply a sheer layer with a light hand or add a lip gloss on top. If you like the look and want to go bolder add another layer. Resist the urge to toss a new lipstick after the first try. Try it a second time, using a lighter hand or blotting if it was too intense the first time. Take a picture of yourself and look at the picture to see if you like it.
> 
> *Here are the current red lipsticks in my collection.*
> 
> Maybelline 385 Ruby For Me Color Sensational Made For All Lipstick
> MAC 640 Red Rock Matte Lipstick
> Tom Ford 35 Sonja Lip Color Sheer
> YSL 401 Rouge Vinyle Vernis A Levres Vinyl Cream
> YSL 11 Rouge Gouache Rouge Pur Couture
> YSL 46 Rouge Fusain Rouge Pur Couture
> NARS Cruella Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
> NARS Mysterious Red Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
> Revlon 250 Standout Colorburst Matte Balm
> I hope it helps. *To everyone, what’s your favorite lipstick?*
> 
> View attachment 4977015
> View attachment 4977016
> View attachment 4977017
> View attachment 4977018
> View attachment 4977019
> View attachment 4977020
> View attachment 4977021
> View attachment 4977022
> View attachment 4977023


Okay, I'll play! After lot of trial and error (and after rejecting MANY Chanel lippies, which I had always assumed were the best) I finally settled on MAC #201 Brave Red, in their Creme Sheen formula. It goes on smoothly, it stays put, and it's flattering to my fair skin tone. It's a true "blue" red, with no brown in it, and also no yellow or orange. It also glides on well without any sort of base.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> @ElainePG I'm thinking you would have started physiotherapy by now (?)...I sincerely hope it is going well and not causing you any pain.
> 
> I did my best to catch up but am certain I've left people out again!


What a great  memory you have, @jblended ! I know I've been MIA on this thread, and now I have 60 pages to catch up on. Yikes!

I don't start physiotherapy for another month. But I am finding it easier to move (though still not allowed to bend or twist my neck, nor to lift anothing over 5 pounds). Fortunately The Hubster is a lovely man and does all necessary schlepping.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the model shots. Your style is amazing!


Thank you so much for your kind words @ElainePG! I remember not being able to lift more than five pounds (post hysterectomy). It’s so aggravating, and I hope your recovery from back (?)  surgery is  quick and easy ! Hugs

@SakuraSakura, congrats on the bao bao! What color or,pattern did you get? Would love to see an action shot!

Green bags: the evelyne is sauge which is a bit hard to photo ( also 35 trim II with coupon indiennes, duo etriers, Bolduc, and cheval sur mon carre cashmere silk GMs). Second pic is hand painted metallic striped ghurka camo backpack (canvas leather) and nylon  Prada cross body, vintage from my own closet)


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous eye candy, dear.


Thank you dear Elaine! I hope you‘re doing well. DH sounds so helpful. Best wishes on your recovery. Welcome back!


ElainePG said:


> Okay, I'll play! After lot of trial and error (and after rejecting MANY Chanel lippies, which I had always assumed were the best) I finally settled on MAC #201 Brave Red, in their Creme Sheen formula. It goes on smoothly, it stays put, and it's flattering to my fair skin tone. It's a true "blue" red, with no brown in it, and also no yellow or orange. It also glides on well without any sort of base.


Fantastic share. I ran to the MAC site to check this out and a few others. It looks like it‘s a great shade for many colourings and I am interested in the formula. I added it to my “to buy” lipstick list, the next time I need want to buy a new lipstick. I did a bit of an overhaul of my lipsticks as I was identifying my favourites.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I finally did it everybody. I sold my IKat zippy wallet and replaced it with something I can wear casually, without fear of damaging it due to careless positioning in a handbag or on a table. My Issey Miyake Bao Bao! I bought it NWT at a fraction of retail.


Great addition! I've been curious about this style for a long time.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Finished the first twilly yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997616



This looks really great! I love the colors in the scarf that you chose. 



SakuraSakura said:


> I finally did it everybody. I sold my IKat zippy wallet and replaced it with something I can wear casually, without fear of damaging it due to careless positioning in a handbag or on a table. My Issey Miyake Bao Bao! I bought it NWT at a fraction of retail.



Nice score!


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> I finally did it everybody. I sold my IKat zippy wallet and replaced it with something I can wear casually, without fear of damaging it due to careless positioning in a handbag or on a table. My Issey Miyake Bao Bao! I bought it NWT at a fraction of retail.


Congratulations on selling your wallet and on your Bao Bao. It looks great!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Hi Jen,
> Thank you for the scarf love. Here is a pic of my Hermes Sous l’Egide de Mars Cashmere CSGM CW 30 BE/Fuchsia/Parmesan/Rouge by Pierre Marie. I wore it yesterday! Here are a few pics with it tied different ways. I did a google search and it is on the Macau site, wow. https://www.hermes.com/mo/en/product/sous-l-egide-de-mars-shawl-140-H242776Sv30/
> View attachment 4980056
> 
> View attachment 4980058
> View attachment 4980057
> View attachment 4980059


This is eye-poppingly gorgeous! And I just love the way it looks so different, depending how it's tied.


----------



## ElainePG

FizzyWater said:


> A pouch for the Pouch  Much like the harness Hermes just released for the Birkin to be able to shoulder-carry it...
> 
> Over the summer I bought a longer strap for my gray Le Pliage because the one that came with it was annoyingly short, and was reminded of this, from Bill Bryson's _A Walk in the Woods_, where he's gearing up to hike the Appalachian Trail:
> 
> When, after much solemn consideration, I settled on a backpack—a very expensive Gregory, top-of-the-range, no-point-in-stinting-here sort of thing—he said, “Now what kind of straps do you want with that?”
> “I beg your pardon?” ...
> “Straps,” Dave explained. “You know, to tie on your sleeping bag and lash things down.”
> “It doesn’t come with straps?” I said in a new, level tone.
> “Oh, no.” He surveyed a wall of products and touched a finger to his nose. “You’ll need a raincover too, of course.”
> I blinked. “A raincover? Why?”
> “To keep out the rain.”
> “The backpack’s not rainproof?”
> He grimaced as if making an exceptionally delicate distinction. “Well, not a hundred percent. …”
> This was extraordinary to me. “Really? Did it not occur to the manufacturer that people might want to take their packs outdoors from time to time? Perhaps even go camping with them. How much is this pack anyway?”
> “Two hundred and fifty dollars.”
> “Two hundred and fifty dollars! Are you shi,” I paused and put on a new voice. “Are you saying, Dave, that I pay $250 for a pack and it doesn’t have straps and it isn’t waterproof?”
> He nodded.
> “Does it have a bottom in it?”


That is HYSTERICAL! I'm reading this on a fairly grim Sunday morning (all sorts of stuff happening out here) and this was exactly the big roaring laugh I needed! Thank you!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

The second twilly is done. I am happy that I used the orange border for one side of the twilly. I really get two different looks! One has more contrast to the bag, one blends more. Now I can keep the handles from wearing more until I send it out to the spa.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

MAC ruby woo
Its my now and forever HG red lip


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, it means I went over budget by $75, but new mirror from Kirkland’s and sconces from Goodwill. But...it is just right and it is DONE!!!! Excuse the DH’s back stretcher exercise ball...
> View attachment 4980702
> View attachment 4980705


You have created such a cozy & inviting living room! Seriously in love with the fireplace… and the floors.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> I guess I showed this the other day, but here is my Polene which is my one green bag right now.
> View attachment 4997596
> 
> 
> Up until last month I also had this green Celine Trotteur, but it was not making my heart sing so I sold it.
> View attachment 4997597
> 
> 
> A mint green bag is definitely a must for my wardrobe however, so in a few months I may get this Polene to replace it. And for far less so that is nice.
> View attachment 4997609


Love the Polenes!


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words @ElainePG! I remember not being able to lift more than five pounds (post hysterectomy). It’s so aggravating, and I hope your recovery from back (?)  surgery is  quick and easy ! Hugs
> 
> @SakuraSakura, congrats on the bao bao! What color or,pattern did you get? Would love to see an action shot!
> 
> Green bags: the evelyne is sauge which is a bit hard to photo ( also 35 trim II with coupon indiennes, duo etriers, Bolduc, and cheval sur mon carre cashmere silk GMs). Second pic is hand painted metallic striped ghurka camo backpack (canvas leather) and nylon  Prada cross body, vintage from my own closet)
> View attachment 4997825
> View attachment 4997826


Beautiful!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I used to have jeans and tee shirts and evening gowns and no in between. I gave most of them away and just found one I had forgotten I still had. It was in a dry cleaning bag hidden behind the floor length coat I would wear over them in winter. I thought there wouldn't be many more of such occasions. *Now my daughter will be getting married* and it will be very formal. So now I am in search of an elegant dress again.


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

I have two greens. Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody and Mz Wallace Downtown Tribeca in Grove. The tribeca also come with a Crossbody strap besides the chain one.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Got one of my two gowns out. Last wore this for a wedding, admittedly when I was a little thinner. Am on a diet and working out regularly so hopefully will be back to that point by the time COVID’s over.
> 
> It’s a really nice dark purple / burgundy and I love how long it is. Probably need to get some tailoring done so that there’s no so much gaping at the front.
> View attachment 4982231
> 
> 
> When I wore it before it was with strappy black heels, although now I’m thinking these silvery Loeffler Randals
> View attachment 4982235
> 
> 
> Only have two evening bags really, and with this dress I’d probably wear my pearly charcoal Chanel WOC.
> View attachment 4982238
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


This is a classic, elegant look.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Because we love to shop.
> Because the search is fun.
> Because our tastes change; what we loved once we don't anymore.
> Because our lives change so our needs change.
> Because new and shiny is always good.
> Because we keep seeing things we like.


Yup! All of the above!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have two greens. Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody and Mz Wallace Downtown Tribeca in Grove. The tribeca also come with a Crossbody strap besides the chain one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997897
> View attachment 4997898


I'm still thinking about what color PLG mini-tote I "need." I think the sunflower, while pretty, is too close in color to my Valentino Rockstud. I could really use a grey bag (and I do love the color of their grey… it's sort of a "smoke."). But then there's the green, which is also tempting. However, I don't see that green as an all-around color, whereas I can definitely see carry the grey all year out here on the coast, where it never gets very hot.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Hmmm...Because we are hunters and gatherers by nature.
> It’s part of our nature to always look for something better, *or - in my case - not run out.*


Me, too! When I was a little girl, my parents and I lived in a country where rationing was in place. Although I was kinda too young to understand, at another level, I definitely fathomed my mother's stress as she tried to get enough healthy food to feed us (and it was difficult). As a result, especially during this pandemic, I have an absolute horror of running out of food. I've converted some of our space to a backup pantry (gulp… it used to be my purse closet!) and I keep it seriously stacked with dried and canned goods. I'm not hoarding, but I'm ensuring that DH and I can survive shortages.
On one level it's probably silly, but on another level it's the only way I can sleep at night.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4984132
> 
> I bought the Butterfly Studio


LOVE this!   Such a happy bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Me, too! When I was a little girl, my parents and I lived in a country where rationing was in place. Although I was kinda too young to understand, at another level, I definitely fathomed my mother's stress as she tried to get enough healthy food to feed us (and it was difficult). As a result, especially during this pandemic, I have an absolute horror of running out of food. I've converted some of our space to a backup pantry (gulp… it used to be my purse closet!) and I keep it seriously stacked with dried and canned goods. I'm not hoarding, but I'm ensuring that DH and I can survive shortages.
> On one level it's probably silly, but on another level it's the only way I can sleep at night.


I get it. I always wondered why my grandmother’s pantry was stuffed full even thought there was only the two of them and a small grocery was a 5 minute walk down the street. When I got older, I realized that they both grew up poor during the Great Depression and had to go without food. My grandmother’s father would forage in the woods for nuts and berries when things got bad. Even 50 years, a stable income and retirement with Social Security and a pension did not release them from the fear.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Same. I loved the store on Fifth Avenue.


Me, too! When I was in grad school, living in NYC, I would occasionally go into Henri Bendel and pretend I had $$$ to spend. To their credit, they were always very nice to me!


----------



## ElainePG

jayohwhy said:


> I'm loving seeing everyone's red bags! I finally bit the bullet yesterday and decided to replace all our dishware. When we first got married, we registered for a eight sets of dishware, but for some reason all the bowls have gone broken and we found that regardless of replacing the bowls, it would serve us better to have 12 plates instead of just 8 (since I use some for serving). Our plates are also not my style any more, so it gives a good reason to wipe the slate clean.
> I had the day off yesterday and decided to drive over and have a ball at crate and barrel- it was so much fun. I called Husband to let him know and he was expecting me to tell him I was across the bridge at Chanel. I think he was relieved when I told him I was at crate and barrel buying new dishes and servingware and that my total came out to less than one SLG at Chanel.
> I feel like since this past year I have adapted to cooking a LOT more, it cheers me up to have somewhere nice to plate the food.


What a lovely idea! I'm sure that putting your delicious food on new plates will give you great joy. (Our dishware is Royal Doulton Stoneware, a wedding present from my parents many MANY years ago, and they still look brand new. So no new dishes for me…)


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I replaced my white plates with 2 sets each of 4 different colors (denim blue, red, yellow, lemongrass) of Fiestaware and I love it! I purposefully mix colors at the table...it makes meals happy! DH wasn’t sure at first, but soon after remarked on how much he likes it. We are probably going to add 2 sets of orange too.
> Oh, finished the area behind the stove today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985078


The dishware looks so cheerful!


----------



## Jereni

This arrived this week...

Been wanting this bag for a very long time and they were almost all gone in the U.S. so I figured it was time to get it done. 

Chanel North-South boy bag. I haven’t been a huge fan of the ‘boy’ line overall, until I this one. 



I was only supposed to come off Chanel ban island for this one bag this year. I’ve unfortunately already broken that resolution, but I’ve kept to the rest of my resolutions so that’s good.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Finally..grr..Ive been trying to upload photos all day to no avail so I decided to turn on/off my iPad and it worked ..whew...
> 
> Here are 2 versions of the watch I have been thinking about.
> In photo 1, look at the one at top with the red band..isn’t it pretty? It is 18k rose gold with corresponding price tag.  The steel version is in 2nd photo at about 1/3 of the price (photo courtesy of TPFer post). I am definitely eliminating the gold version (right?) and if I get the steel version, I will get the red band.  Panerai is an acquired taste ..this is a38mm version that they introduced in part to appeal to the “womanfolk“. I do NOt need another watch but ugh..why can’t I follow the mantra “happiness comes from the absence of desire“  Is that Spock or was it Buddha?  Sorry to trekkies and buddhists, how can I get them mixed up?
> 
> anyway...that’s my dilemna..to get or not to get. Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 4997408
> View attachment 4997409



What a lovely watch! Personally I´d prefer the steel version to the gold regardless of the price. The red band is glorious! 
Re whether to get something you love but don´t need: each time DH wants me to pay for boring stuff like tools or building supplies we might need one day he points out to me that we are in a recession and you never know how bad things will get with money (...) and how much better having items nobody can take away from you anymore is...  I usually transfer this from boring stuff to things I love and get another handbag or dress...  still very much within a limited budget.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Me, too! When I was a little girl, my parents and I lived in a country where rationing was in place. Although I was kinda too young to understand, at another level, I definitely fathomed my mother's stress as she tried to get enough healthy food to feed us (and it was difficult). As a result, especially during this pandemic, I have an absolute horror of running out of food. I've converted some of our space to a backup pantry (gulp… it used to be my purse closet!) and I keep it seriously stacked with dried and canned goods. I'm not hoarding, but I'm ensuring that DH and I can survive shortages.
> On one level it's probably silly, but on another level it's the only way I can sleep at night.





BowieFan1971 said:


> I get it. I always wondered why my grandmother’s pantry was stuffed full even thought there was only the two of them and a small grocery was a 5 minute walk down the street. When I got older, I realized that they both grew up poor during the Great Depression and had to go without food. My grandmother’s father would forage in the woods for nuts and berries when things got bad. Even 50 years, a stable income and retirement with Social Security and a pension did not release them from the fear.


I was brought up with Depression mentality. I hate to waste anything. I turn jars upside down to get the rest. DH is the opposite. He only uses his soap until there is a thin sliver left. I use mine until it disappears. Before lockdown, though, he was the one who wanted to stock up. He remembers the shelves being empty during the Cuban missile crisis. Very early last March, we bought a lot of staples and stored those in one of our extra bedrooms, just in case. At the beginning of the pandemic, we really had no idea and we were preparing for the worst. We didn't stock up on toilet paper, though. That never occurred to us. We bought canned meats, soup, flour, sugar, rice...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I get it. I always wondered why my grandmother’s pantry was stuffed full even thought there was only the two of them and a small grocery was a 5 minute walk down the street. When I got older, I realized that they both grew up poor during the Great Depression and had to go without food. My grandmother’s father would forage in the woods for nuts and berries when things got bad. Even 50 years, a stable income and retirement with Social Security and a pension did not release them from the fear.



My mother was a wartime child and fugitive. She grew up with not having enough, so as soon as it was possible for her she started keeping a well filled pantry- like a little supermarket. It made her feel safe. I grew up thinking this was totally normal and was amazed when I noticed other families didn´t keep this kind of stock. Nowadays I don´t stock up in the extent my Mum did, but always have a stock of non perishables. It would make me very nervous having to go grocery shopping every second day like other people do. 
It´s the same with other items- sewing supplies, painting supplies, nails, screws....  everything I might need I usually have a stock of...


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I was brought up with Depression mentality. I hate to waste anything. I turn jars upside down to get the rest. DH is the opposite. He only uses his soap until there is a thin sliver left. I use mine until it disappears. Before lockdown, though, he was the one who wanted to stock up. He remembers the shelves being empty during the Cuban missile crisis. Very early last March, we bought a lot of staples and stored those in one of our extra bedrooms, just in case. At the beginning of the pandemic, we really had no idea and we were preparing for the worst. We didn't stock up on toilet paper, though. That never occurred to us. We bought canned meats, soup, flour, sugar, rice...


Sounds like our house! I am the one who uses the last little bit...we paid for it, right? I hate to waste anything. My DH? Couldn’t care less about that. But who was the one who stocked up with stuff that we haven’t finished even a year later? Like who even needs 3 boxes of powdered milk?!? But we have them now... 

I am middle of the road. I have a few multiples of some things, like tomato products or chicken broth, so I don’t have to shop to make spur of the moment meals of things a make often. Or of things like soup. But that’s about it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

*New Lock / Dior Delices comparison *@More bags




Here they are next to each other: Dior Delices on the left, New Lock on the right

*leather: *
The leather of the Delidior feels sturdy and does not seem to be delicate at all. (Though as far as I´ve read it is supposed to be lambskin?) The New Lock´s leather is very soft with a silky surface and definetely a lot more delicate.

*design: *oversized cannage vs. cannage in the same size you´d find on a Lady Dior

*size:*



Both bags have the same measurements. Still the Delidior looks "bulkier".

*closure:

*

The New Lock has the prominent lock closure, the Delidior closes with a  magnetic closure hidden under the flap. The lock closure tends to be a fiddly, especially when I´m scared to scratch it. The magnet simply closes itself.

*chain:*



Left: rather chunky chain of the Delidior: chainlink interwoven with ribbon, right: New Lock chain with substantial (yes, as in heavy!), but not chunky links. Both chains are the same length, both bags have the same leather handle.


*interior:*


The general cut and interior of both bags are the same: smaller compartment in the front, big middle compartment, smaller compartment in the back, zip pocket. The lining is a grosgrain-like fabric. The flaps are leather lined.

Please don´t expect me to say which one I like more, because I love them equally. In my opinion they are very different bags. Translated to Chanel (in my opinion and reading their vibes) they´d be a Chanel 19 and a Classic Single Flap- both have their place.
Both can do casual and dressed up.

Here´s the casual: me with the Dior Delices, my younger DD with the New Lock (she´s taller than me!)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

*Green bags*

My green bags are still the same I had in 2020: 




50ies Goldpfeil, 50ies Clutch



very soft 50ies handbag (I´m hoping to sell!), vinyl clutch




Roberta Di Camerino velvet tote (70ies I guess) and late 50ies/60ies Goldpfeil handbag



60ies patent handbag


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I'm still thinking about what color PLG mini-tote I "need." I think the sunflower, while pretty, is too close in color to my Valentino Rockstud. I could really use a grey bag (and I do love the color of their grey… it's sort of a "smoke."). But then there's the green, which is also tempting. However, I don't see that green as an all-around color, whereas I can definitely see carry the grey all year out here on the coast, where it never gets very hot.


The grey I have never seen in person so I can’t really comment on it. Though I think grey is a great neutral.  I thought when I ordered the green I probably would not wear it much but then tried wearing it as a subtle pop of color. Now I find I wear it quite often. What ever color you choose enjoy it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

...and while I´m posting photos: guilty pleasure! 




Here´s the Goldpfeil 60ies handbag I just bought and freshened up with Fiebing´s Oil Dye.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> *New Lock / Dior Delices comparison*
> 
> View attachment 4997938
> 
> 
> Here they are next to each other: Dior Delices on the left, New Lock on the right
> 
> *leather: *
> The leather of the Delidior feels sturdy and does not seem to be delicate at all. (Though as far as I´ve read it is supposed to be lambskin?) The New Lock´s leather is very soft with a silky surface and definetely a lot more delicate.
> 
> *design: *oversized cannage vs. cannage in the same size you´d find on a Lady Dior
> 
> *size:*
> View attachment 4997941
> 
> 
> Both bags have the same measurements. Still the Delidior looks "bulkier".
> 
> *closure:
> View attachment 4997939
> *
> 
> The New Lock has the prominent lock closure, the Delidior closes with a  magnetic closure hidden under the flap. The lock closure tends to be a fiddly, especially when I´m scared to scratch it. The magnet simply closes itself.
> 
> *chain:*
> View attachment 4997940
> View attachment 4997943
> 
> Left: rather chunky chain of the Delidior: chainlink interwoven with ribbon, right: New Lock chain with substantial (yes, as in heavy!), but not chunky links. Both chains are the same length, both bags have the same leather handle.
> 
> 
> *interior:*
> View attachment 4997942
> 
> The general cut and interior of both bags are the same: smaller compartment in the front, big middle compartment, smaller compartment in the back, zip pocket. The lining is a grosgrain-like fabric. The flaps are leather lined.
> 
> Please don´t expect me to say which one I like more, because I love them equally. In my opinion they are very different bags. Translated to Chanel (in my opinion and reading their vibes) they´d be a Chanel 19 and a Classic Single Flap- both have their place.
> Both can do casual and dressed up.
> 
> Here´s the casual: me with the Dior Delices, my younger DD with the New Lock (she´s taller than me!)
> 
> View attachment 4997951
> View attachment 4997952


I'd like one of each!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'd like one of each!


Exactly my thoughts! I didn´t feel like buying "doubles" when I went for the Dior Delices.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> *New Lock / Dior Delices comparison*
> 
> View attachment 4997938
> 
> 
> Here they are next to each other: Dior Delices on the left, New Lock on the right
> 
> *leather: *
> The leather of the Delidior feels sturdy and does not seem to be delicate at all. (Though as far as I´ve read it is supposed to be lambskin?) The New Lock´s leather is very soft with a silky surface and definetely a lot more delicate.
> 
> *design: *oversized cannage vs. cannage in the same size you´d find on a Lady Dior
> 
> *size:*
> View attachment 4997941
> 
> 
> Both bags have the same measurements. Still the Delidior looks "bulkier".
> 
> *closure:
> View attachment 4997939
> *
> 
> The New Lock has the prominent lock closure, the Delidior closes with a  magnetic closure hidden under the flap. The lock closure tends to be a fiddly, especially when I´m scared to scratch it. The magnet simply closes itself.
> 
> *chain:*
> View attachment 4997940
> View attachment 4997943
> 
> Left: rather chunky chain of the Delidior: chainlink interwoven with ribbon, right: New Lock chain with substantial (yes, as in heavy!), but not chunky links. Both chains are the same length, both bags have the same leather handle.
> 
> 
> *interior:*
> View attachment 4997942
> 
> The general cut and interior of both bags are the same: smaller compartment in the front, big middle compartment, smaller compartment in the back, zip pocket. The lining is a grosgrain-like fabric. The flaps are leather lined.
> 
> Please don´t expect me to say which one I like more, because I love them equally. In my opinion they are very different bags. Translated to Chanel (in my opinion and reading their vibes) they´d be a Chanel 19 and a Classic Single Flap- both have their place.
> Both can do casual and dressed up.
> 
> Here´s the casual: me with the Dior Delices, my younger DD with the New Lock (she´s taller than me!)
> 
> View attachment 4997951
> View attachment 4997952


They are both beautiful and thanks for all the details. I really like your green as well.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> They are both beautiful and thanks for all the details. I really like your green as well.


Thank-you @dcooney4 !


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and while I´m posting photos: guilty pleasure!
> 
> View attachment 4997978
> 
> 
> Here´s the Goldpfeil 60ies handbag I just bought and freshened up with Fiebing´s Oil Dye.


Love it!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> *New Lock / Dior Delices comparison *@More bags
> 
> View attachment 4997938
> 
> 
> Here they are next to each other: Dior Delices on the left, New Lock on the right
> 
> *leather: *
> The leather of the Delidior feels sturdy and does not seem to be delicate at all. (Though as far as I´ve read it is supposed to be lambskin?) The New Lock´s leather is very soft with a silky surface and definetely a lot more delicate.
> 
> *design: *oversized cannage vs. cannage in the same size you´d find on a Lady Dior
> 
> *size:*
> View attachment 4997941
> 
> 
> Both bags have the same measurements. Still the Delidior looks "bulkier".
> 
> *closure:
> View attachment 4997939
> *
> 
> The New Lock has the prominent lock closure, the Delidior closes with a  magnetic closure hidden under the flap. The lock closure tends to be a fiddly, especially when I´m scared to scratch it. The magnet simply closes itself.
> 
> *chain:*
> View attachment 4997940
> View attachment 4997943
> 
> Left: rather chunky chain of the Delidior: chainlink interwoven with ribbon, right: New Lock chain with substantial (yes, as in heavy!), but not chunky links. Both chains are the same length, both bags have the same leather handle.
> 
> 
> *interior:*
> View attachment 4997942
> 
> The general cut and interior of both bags are the same: smaller compartment in the front, big middle compartment, smaller compartment in the back, zip pocket. The lining is a grosgrain-like fabric. The flaps are leather lined.
> 
> Please don´t expect me to say which one I like more, because I love them equally. In my opinion they are very different bags. Translated to Chanel (in my opinion and reading their vibes) they´d be a Chanel 19 and a Classic Single Flap- both have their place.
> Both can do casual and dressed up.
> 
> Here´s the casual: me with the Dior Delices, my younger DD with the New Lock (she´s taller than me!)
> 
> View attachment 4997951
> View attachment 4997952


I love the look of this type of quilted bags and see them on other people and like them. I feel them up in stores. I even bought that red quilted, studded (so it didn’t feel so “lady-like”) Minkoff crossbody with the chain strap. And I can’t do it....they just aren’t me. Which is good because I can’t afford Chanel or Dior anyway! I just feel like they read “fussy and prissy” on me. I think you just have to either look like Deeda Blair and be perfectly upscale and quaffed to the max, or have that retro/badass/artistic, “I just threw this on” vibe (like so many of you.) And I am neither. So I will live Chanel and Dior fantasies through others and continue to appreciate them from afar, occasionally feelng up a puffy pretty covered in silky lambskin in the store.


----------



## whateve

I didn't think I had a lot of greens but they have sneaked up on me.
I've had all of these for several years. Michael Kors Uptown Astor, Coach Legacy duffle in emerald, Coach vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua, Coach Chelsea crossbody in turquoise, and vintage Bottega Veneta. My camera doesn't capture blue greens well. These last two are more green than blue.








New additions since last year: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The nylon bag I got last year as a reaction to covid but I've never used it. The aquamarine Balenciaga day is a gorgeous color that I can't seem to capture. The small bag is a vintage Coach Watson bag. It isn't really as dark as it looks in the picture. You can tell it is green IRL.

ETA: Lately I can't seem to get enough of blue-greens! I love this color.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hello everyone, I am way way behind on this thread, and have a lot of catching up to do!  Hope everyone is well.
We are already in green week and I don't have any green bags to post so I will enjoy all the pretty green bags that others are posting this week.  As for the just finished orange bag week, I have an orange Henri Bendel satchel that has been sitting in my closet of departing bags for a long while.  I might pull it out and post pictures later this week if that's okay -- still wavering about whether I want to keep it in my collection....

@BowieFan1971, I have enjoyed all the cool styling pictures with your Picotin!

@Jereni, congrats on your new chic Chanel Boy bag!  And your green Polene is so cute.

@whateve, blue-green is a lovely shade, and you have pretty blue-greens in your collection!

@cowgirlsboots, I love all your Goldpfeil bags including your newest one!  And your Diors!

@880, I'm not usually a hobo girl but after seeing your dark green Trim, I am suddenly wanting to explore this bag and style!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello everyone, I am way way behind on this thread, and have a lot of catching up to do!  Hope everyone is well.
> We are already in green week and I don't have any green bags to post so I will enjoy all the pretty green bags that others are posting this week.  As for the just finished orange bag week, I have a new orange Henri Bendel satchel that has been sitting in my closet of departing bags for a bit.  I might pull it out and post pictures later this week if that's okay.  I am considering if I should add it back into my collection....
> 
> @BowieFan1971, I have enjoyed all the cool styling pictures with your Picotin!
> 
> @Jereni, congrats on your new chic Chanel Boy bag!  And your green Polene is so cute.
> 
> @whateve, blue-green is a lovely shade, and you have pretty blue-greens in your collection!
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, I love all your Goldpfeil bags including your newest one!  And your Diors!
> 
> @880, I'm not usually a hobo girl but after seeing your dark green Trim, I am suddenly wanting to explore this bag and style!


You can post your red, yellow and orange ones!!!!! Please!!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I will take a pic and post.  I don't have any yellow bags, and my orange Henri Bendel is a top handled satchel, and I actually have the exact same bag in blue (will post pics during blue week).  I first got it in blue and loved it so much that I got the orange.  I've used the blue quite a bit (pre-pandemic), but I just haven't used the orange and not sure why.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> *New Lock / Dior Delices comparison *@More bags
> 
> View attachment 4997938
> 
> 
> Here they are next to each other: Dior Delices on the left, New Lock on the right
> 
> *leather: *
> The leather of the Delidior feels sturdy and does not seem to be delicate at all. (Though as far as I´ve read it is supposed to be lambskin?) The New Lock´s leather is very soft with a silky surface and definetely a lot more delicate.
> 
> *design: *oversized cannage vs. cannage in the same size you´d find on a Lady Dior
> 
> *size:*
> View attachment 4997941
> 
> 
> Both bags have the same measurements. Still the Delidior looks "bulkier".
> 
> *closure:
> View attachment 4997939
> *
> 
> The New Lock has the prominent lock closure, the Delidior closes with a  magnetic closure hidden under the flap. The lock closure tends to be a fiddly, especially when I´m scared to scratch it. The magnet simply closes itself.
> 
> *chain:*
> View attachment 4997940
> View attachment 4997943
> 
> Left: rather chunky chain of the Delidior: chainlink interwoven with ribbon, right: New Lock chain with substantial (yes, as in heavy!), but not chunky links. Both chains are the same length, both bags have the same leather handle.
> 
> 
> *interior:*
> View attachment 4997942
> 
> The general cut and interior of both bags are the same: smaller compartment in the front, big middle compartment, smaller compartment in the back, zip pocket. The lining is a grosgrain-like fabric. The flaps are leather lined.
> 
> Please don´t expect me to say which one I like more, because I love them equally. In my opinion they are very different bags. Translated to Chanel (in my opinion and reading their vibes) they´d be a Chanel 19 and a Classic Single Flap- both have their place.
> Both can do casual and dressed up.
> 
> Here´s the casual: me with the Dior Delices, my younger DD with the New Lock (she´s taller than me!)
> 
> View attachment 4997951
> View attachment 4997952


Spectacular comparison cowgirlsboots. I like how there is room for both in your wardrobe.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Okay, will take a pic soon and post.  I don't have any yellow bags, and my orange Henri Bendel is a top handled satchel, and I actually have the exact same bag in blue (will post pics during blue week).  I first got it in blue and loved it so much that I got the orange.  I've used the blue quite a bit (pre-pandemic), but I just haven't used the orange and not sure why.


Orange is harder to coordinate with clothing. I love blue and always reach for that color first.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> Orange is harder to coordinate with clothing. I love blue and always reach for that color first.


Yes, that's the reason it has been sitting unused.  I love blue as well!  It's easier for me to coordinate a blue bag with my clothing but this particular shade of orange requires a bit of pre-planning and trying out with other clothing etc.  Also, I am trying to edit my bag collection and it seems easier to let go of something I have not used.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Orange is harder to coordinate with clothing. I love blue and always reach for that color first.


Funny, I find the opposite to be true.


----------



## Jereni

cowgirlsboots said:


> *Green bags*
> 
> My green bags are still the same I had in 2020:
> 
> View attachment 4997969
> View attachment 4997970
> 
> 50ies Goldpfeil, 50ies Clutch
> 
> View attachment 4997971
> 
> very soft 50ies handbag (I´m hoping to sell!), vinyl clutch
> 
> View attachment 4997967
> View attachment 4997968
> 
> Roberta Di Camerino velvet tote (70ies I guess) and late 50ies/60ies Goldpfeil handbag
> 
> View attachment 4997966
> 
> 60ies patent handbag



Nice array of green bags! I especially like the clutch and the clasp bag with the top handle. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and while I´m posting photos: guilty pleasure!
> 
> View attachment 4997978
> 
> 
> Here´s the Goldpfeil 60ies handbag I just bought and freshened up with Fiebing´s Oil Dye.



Stunning bag!



whateve said:


> I didn't think I had a lot of greens but they have sneaked up on me.
> I've had all of these for several years. Michael Kors Uptown Astor, Coach Legacy duffle in emerald, Coach vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua, Coach Chelsea crossbody in turquoise, and vintage Bottega Veneta. My camera doesn't capture blue greens well. These last two are more green than blue.
> View attachment 4997979
> View attachment 4997982
> View attachment 4997983
> View attachment 4997984
> View attachment 4997985
> 
> 
> 
> New additions since last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998009
> 
> The nylon bag I got last year as a reaction to covid but I've never used it. The aquamarine Balenciaga day is a gorgeous color that I can't seem to capture. The small bag is a vintage Coach Watson bag. It isn't really as dark as it looks in the picture. You can tell it is green IRL.
> 
> ETA: Lately I can't seem to get enough of blue-greens! I love this color.



Wow you are like the queen of green! I had that same Michael Kors bag once but in just brown. If you ever decide to sell that green one, holla at me...


----------



## keodi

essiedub said:


> Finally..grr..Ive been trying to upload photos all day to no avail so I decided to turn on/off my iPad and it worked ..whew...
> 
> Here are 2 versions of the watch I have been thinking about.
> In photo 1, look at the one at top with the red band..isn’t it pretty? It is 18k rose gold with corresponding price tag.  The steel version is in 2nd photo at about 1/3 of the price (photo courtesy of TPFer post). I am definitely eliminating the gold version (right?) and if I get the steel version, I will get the red band.  Panerai is an acquired taste ..this is a38mm version that they introduced in part to appeal to the “womanfolk“. I do NOt need another watch but ugh..why can’t I follow the mantra “happiness comes from the absence of desire“  Is that Spock or was it Buddha?  Sorry to trekkies and buddhists, how can I get them mixed up?
> 
> anyway...that’s my dilemna..to get or not to get. Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 4997408
> View attachment 4997409


OOOh very nice! I like the the silver stainless steel watch with the taupe band the best! a red strap is a nice alternative too!


SakuraSakura said:


> I finally did it everybody. I sold my IKat zippy wallet and replaced it with something I can wear casually, without fear of damaging it due to careless positioning in a handbag or on a table. My Issey Miyake Bao Bao! I bought it NWT at a fraction of retail.


Congratulations!


ElainePG said:


> Okay, I'll play! After lot of trial and error (and after rejecting MANY Chanel lippies, which I had always assumed were the best) I finally settled on *MAC #201 Brave Red,* in their Creme Sheen formula. It goes on smoothly, it stays put, and it's flattering to my fair skin tone. It's a true "blue" red, with no brown in it, and also no yellow or orange. It also glides on well without any sort of base.


I  have to check out this colour!


ElainePG said:


> What a great  memory you have, @jblended ! I know I've been MIA on this thread, and now I have 60 pages to catch up on. Yikes!
> 
> I don't start physiotherapy for another month. But I am finding it easier to move (though still not allowed to bend or twist my neck, nor to lift anothing over 5 pounds). Fortunately The Hubster is a lovely man and does all necessary schlepping.


Welcome back! it's so good to see you posting again!


880 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words @ElainePG! I remember not being able to lift more than five pounds (post hysterectomy). It’s so aggravating, and I hope your recovery from back (?)  surgery is  quick and easy ! Hugs
> 
> @SakuraSakura, congrats on the bao bao! What color or,pattern did you get? Would love to see an action shot!
> 
> Green bags: the evelyne is sauge which is a bit hard to photo ( also 35 trim II with coupon indiennes, duo etriers, Bolduc, and cheval sur mon carre cashmere silk GMs). Second pic is hand painted metallic striped ghurka camo backpack (canvas leather) and nylon  Prada cross body, vintage from my own closet)
> View attachment 4997825
> View attachment 4997826


That Trim! the Evelyne! I love the cw of coupon indiennes



More bags said:


> Thank you dear Elaine! I hope you‘re doing well. DH sounds so helpful. Best wishes on your recovery. Welcome back!
> 
> Fantastic share. I ran to the MAC site to check this out and a few others. It looks like it‘s a great shade for many colourings and I am interested in the formula. I added it to my “to buy” lipstick list, the next time I need want to buy a new lipstick. I did a bit of an overhaul of my lipsticks as I was identifying my favourites.


I love MAC's cream sheen formula! most of my mac lipsticks are in that formula.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> MAC ruby woo
> Its my now and forever HG red lip


Ruby Woo is one of my faves!


ElainePG said:


> Me, too! When I was a little girl, my parents and I lived in a country where rationing was in place. Although I was kinda too young to understand, at another level, I definitely fathomed my mother's stress as she tried to get enough healthy food to feed us (and it was difficult). As a result, especially during this pandemic, I have an absolute horror of running out of food. I've converted some of our space to a backup pantry (gulp… it used to be my purse closet!) and I keep it seriously stacked with dried and canned goods. I'm not hoarding, but I'm ensuring that DH and I can survive shortages.
> On one level it's probably silly, but on another level it's the only way I can sleep at night.


Very understandable!  


Jereni said:


> This arrived this week...
> 
> Been wanting this bag for a very long time and they were almost all gone in the U.S. so I figured it was time to get it done.
> 
> Chanel North-South boy bag. I haven’t been a huge fan of the ‘boy’ line overall, until I this one.
> View attachment 4997919
> 
> 
> I was only supposed to come off Chanel ban island for this one bag this year. I’ve unfortunately already broken that resolution, but I’ve kept to the rest of my resolutions so that’s good.


I like! very nice!!


whateve said:


> I didn't think I had a lot of greens but they have sneaked up on me.
> I've had all of these for several years. Michael Kors Uptown Astor, Coach Legacy duffle in emerald, Coach vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua, Coach Chelsea crossbody in turquoise, and vintage Bottega Veneta. My camera doesn't capture blue greens well. These last two are more green than blue.
> View attachment 4997979
> View attachment 4997982
> View attachment 4997983
> View attachment 4997984
> View attachment 4997985
> 
> 
> 
> New additions since last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998009
> 
> The nylon bag I got last year as a reaction to covid but I've never used it. The aquamarine Balenciaga day is a gorgeous color that I can't seem to capture. The small bag is a vintage Coach Watson bag. It isn't really as dark as it looks in the picture. You can tell it is green IRL.
> 
> ETA: Lately I can't seem to get enough of blue-greens! I love this color.


Lovely variety of greens! I love the cute little coach bag, what is the style/number?


----------



## southernbelle43

BowieFan1971 said:


> Funny, I find the opposite to be true.


Me too. I can match orange to almost everything.


----------



## whateve

keodi said:


> OOOh very nice! I like the the silver stainless steel watch with the taupe band the best! a red strap is a nice alternative too!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> I  have to check out this colour!
> 
> Welcome back! it's so good to see you posting again!
> 
> That Trim! the Evelyne! I love the cw of coupon indiennes
> 
> 
> I love MAC's cream sheen formula! most of my mac lipsticks are in that formula.
> 
> Ruby Woo is one of my faves!
> 
> Very understandable!
> 
> I like! very nice!!
> 
> Lovely variety of greens! I love the cute little coach bag, what is the style/number?


Thank you! Several of them are cute little Coach bags, which one did you like?
The one in the last picture is a Coach Watson bag 9981 from 1995.
	

		
			
		

		
	



The mint aqua is a Coach Sonoma small flap 4919 from 1996.
The turquoise croc one is a Coach Chelsea crossbody 37733 from 2016.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Nice array of green bags! I especially like the clutch and the clasp bag with the top handle.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you are like the queen of green! I had that same Michael Kors bag once but in just brown. If you ever decide to sell that green one, holla at me...


Thanks! The Michael Kors bag spoils me with all the pockets! It is so easy to carry. The day I bought it, I had seen the same style at the full price store in leather, then found the suede version at the outlet, so I felt I was getting a great deal!


----------



## CoachMaven

I'm glad this post is here, this color(s) of the week is really forcing me to take an inventory of what I have. I did not realize how many green bags I own! I always thought it was a color I lacked and now I realize I have a lot in this color. Clearly a sign for an intervention....
My newest bag, the Coach reissue Ergo 33:


Bleecker large flap:


Legacy Turnlock? This one I'm unsure of the name:


Canteen:


Rogue 25:


Double zip grommet:


Market Tote:


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the look of this type of quilted bags and see them on other people and like them. I feel them up in stores. I even bought that red quilted, studded (so it didn’t feel so “lady-like”) Minkoff crossbody with the chain strap. And I can’t do it....they just aren’t me. *Which is good because I can’t afford Chanel or Dior* anyway! I just feel like they read “fussy and prissy” on me. I think you just have to either look like Deeda Blair and be perfectly upscale and quaffed to the max, or have that retro/badass/artistic, “I just threw this on” vibe (like so many of you.) And I am neither. So I will live Chanel and Dior fantasies through others and continue to appreciate them from afar, occasionally feelng up a puffy pretty covered in silky lambskin in the store.



Oh, I hear you! It´s been a long journey for me to find my perfect quilted bag. I´ve eyed so many, bought a cheap abro I hated and by coincidence found the New Lock. I´m not glamourous or upscale at all and so amazed these bags look natural on me even when I wear my sloppy homegear. It must be the quality of the bags and the "quiet" design that makes them totally unpretentious. The little quilted Kate Spade I bought for my daughter´s upcoming birthday looks totally off on me... 
Re being affordable: both my New Lock and the Delidior are preloved. Good old SpiDior me sat in her web for a long time to get both at affordable prices. My mustard New Lock even was a total bargain at less than half of the others. 
I couldn´t ever afford a recent Dior like the Caro, that is picking up the old designs, and it doesn´t bother me. The Caro has too many fussy (to me) details I don´t like.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Thank you! Several of them are cute little Coach bags, which one did you like?
> The one in the last picture is a Coach Watson bag 9981 from 1995.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998136
> 
> The mint aqua is a Coach Sonoma small flap 4919 from 1996.
> The turquoise croc one is a Coach Chelsea crossbody 37733 from 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998137



That is a lovely color!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Spectacular comparison cowgirlsboots. I like how there is room for both in your wardrobe.


Thank-you! xxx


----------



## JenJBS

CoachMaven said:


> I'm glad this post is here, this color(s) of the week is really forcing me to take an inventory of what I have. I did not realize how many green bags I own! I always thought it was a color I lacked and now I realize I have a lot in this color. Clearly a sign for an intervention....
> My newest bag, the Coach reissue Ergo 33:
> View attachment 4997737
> 
> Bleecker large flap:
> View attachment 4997740
> 
> Legacy Turnlock? This one I'm unsure of the name:
> View attachment 4997742
> 
> Canteen:
> View attachment 4997743
> 
> Rogue 25:
> View attachment 4997747
> 
> Double zip grommet:
> View attachment 4997748
> 
> Market Tote:
> View attachment 4997750



These are beautiful! Excellent show of different shades of green.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Funny, I find the opposite to be true.



This is exactly the point you made before: we are all different. I couldn´t get away with your stunning orange H bag. What looks totally natural on you would look totally off on me. 

I used to love orange when I was younger- even wore full orange outfits, had orange shoes, but meanwhile as I´m going greyer by the minute and my skintone seems to change, too, orange doesn´t look good on me anymore. 
I must admit I´m having problems to wear blue handbags, too. I have a few to go with certain vintage outfits, but for everyday use a blue handbag wouldn´t work for me, either.


----------



## CoachMaven

JenJBS said:


> These are beautiful! Excellent show of different shades of green.


Thank you.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Gotta say...WOW! Does Coach make some stunning greens!


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> Thank you! Several of them are cute little Coach bags, which one did you like?
> The one in the last picture is a Coach Watson bag 9981 from 1995.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998136
> 
> The mint aqua is a Coach Sonoma small flap 4919 from 1996.
> The turquoise croc one is a Coach Chelsea crossbody 37733 from 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998137


Thank you! I meant the Watson bag! it's beautiful, I love the dark shade of green!


CoachMaven said:


> I'm glad this post is here, this color(s) of the week is really forcing me to take an inventory of what I have. I did not realize how many green bags I own! I always thought it was a color I lacked and now I realize I have a lot in this color. Clearly a sign for an intervention....
> My newest bag, the Coach reissue Ergo 33:
> View attachment 4997737
> 
> Bleecker large flap:
> View attachment 4997740
> 
> Legacy Turnlock? This one I'm unsure of the name:
> View attachment 4997742
> 
> Canteen:
> View attachment 4997743
> 
> Rogue 25:
> View attachment 4997747
> 
> Double zip grommet:
> View attachment 4997748
> 
> Market Tote:
> View attachment 4997750


Beautiful greens!  I love your Ergo bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

keodi said:


> Thank you! I meant the Watson bag! it's beautiful, I love the dark shade of green!
> 
> Beautiful greens!  I love your Ergo bag!


Thanks! I was pretty sure that was the bag you meant.  I bought that to rehab; didn't realize I would fall in love with it.


----------



## CoachMaven

keodi said:


> Thank you! I meant the Watson bag! it's beautiful, I love the dark shade of green!
> 
> Beautiful greens!  I love your Ergo bag!


Thank you, that's my newest purchase.


----------



## CoachMaven

BowieFan1971 said:


> Gotta say...WOW! Does Coach make some stunning greens!


They really do!


----------



## More bags

@Jereni great greens! I like the mint bag against Polene model outfit. I like the look of the Trotteur and never sprung for one as I found the depth to be smaller than what I needed for what I carry.
@880 spectacular bags and scarves photo. Your Trim is amazing, do you the name of the colour? Do you wear it often? I love the camo bags, too. I was just looking at backpacks this morning.


ElainePG said:


> This is eye-poppingly gorgeous! And I just love the way it looks so different, depending how it's tied.


Thank you dear Elaine. I am trying different knots, I usually just chuck a scarf on and don’t worry about it.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> The second twilly is done. I am happy that I used the orange border for one side of the twilly. I really get two different looks! One has more contrast to the bag, one blends more. Now I can keep the handles from wearing more until I send it out to the spa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997890
> View attachment 4997891


You are so talented BowieFan - it looks fantastic!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> MAC ruby woo
> Its my now and forever HG red lip


That’s a classic red!


dcooney4 said:


> I have two greens. Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody and Mz Wallace Downtown Tribeca in Grove. The tribeca also come with a Crossbody strap besides the chain one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997897
> View attachment 4997898


Both are pretty. I really like the shade of green on your Downtown Tribeca.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> This arrived this week...
> 
> Been wanting this bag for a very long time and they were almost all gone in the U.S. so I figured it was time to get it done.
> 
> Chanel North-South boy bag. I haven’t been a huge fan of the ‘boy’ line overall, until I this one.
> View attachment 4997919
> 
> 
> I was only supposed to come off Chanel ban island for this one bag this year. I’ve unfortunately already broken that resolution, but I’ve kept to the rest of my resolutions so that’s good.


Congratulations on your new North-South Boy bag, what a fun shape.


cowgirlsboots said:


> *Green bags*
> 
> My green bags are still the same I had in 2020:
> 
> View attachment 4997969
> View attachment 4997970
> 
> 50ies Goldpfeil, 50ies Clutch
> 
> View attachment 4997971
> 
> very soft 50ies handbag (I´m hoping to sell!), vinyl clutch
> 
> View attachment 4997967
> View attachment 4997968
> 
> Roberta Di Camerino velvet tote (70ies I guess) and late 50ies/60ies Goldpfeil handbag
> 
> View attachment 4997966
> 
> 60ies patent handbag


Fun green bags cowgirlsboots!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and while I´m posting photos: guilty pleasure!
> 
> View attachment 4997978
> 
> 
> Here´s the Goldpfeil 60ies handbag I just bought and freshened up with Fiebing´s Oil Dye.


Congratulations on your Goldpfeil, it looks beautiful!


whateve said:


> I didn't think I had a lot of greens but they have sneaked up on me.
> I've had all of these for several years. Michael Kors Uptown Astor, Coach Legacy duffle in emerald, Coach vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua, Coach Chelsea crossbody in turquoise, and vintage Bottega Veneta. My camera doesn't capture blue greens well. These last two are more green than blue.
> View attachment 4997979
> View attachment 4997982
> View attachment 4997983
> View attachment 4997984
> View attachment 4997985
> 
> 
> 
> New additions since last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998009
> 
> The nylon bag I got last year as a reaction to covid but I've never used it. The aquamarine Balenciaga day is a gorgeous color that I can't seem to capture. The small bag is a vintage Coach Watson bag. It isn't really as dark as it looks in the picture. You can tell it is green IRL.
> 
> ETA: Lately I can't seem to get enough of blue-greens! I love this color.


The variety of greens and blue greens is stunning. My favourites are your Day and Legacy Duffle.


----------



## More bags

CoachMaven said:


> I'm glad this post is here, this color(s) of the week is really forcing me to take an inventory of what I have. I did not realize how many green bags I own! I always thought it was a color I lacked and now I realize I have a lot in this color. Clearly a sign for an intervention....
> My newest bag, the Coach reissue Ergo 33:
> View attachment 4997737
> 
> Bleecker large flap:
> View attachment 4997740
> 
> Legacy Turnlock? This one I'm unsure of the name:
> View attachment 4997742
> 
> Canteen:
> View attachment 4997743
> 
> Rogue 25:
> View attachment 4997747
> 
> Double zip grommet:
> View attachment 4997748
> 
> Market Tote:
> View attachment 4997750


Very pretty green bags. Your reissue Ergo 33 is stunning, the colour and the leather!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I didn't think I had a lot of greens but they have sneaked up on me.
> I've had all of these for several years. Michael Kors Uptown Astor, Coach Legacy duffle in emerald, Coach vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua, Coach Chelsea crossbody in turquoise, and vintage Bottega Veneta. My camera doesn't capture blue greens well. These last two are more green than blue.
> View attachment 4997979
> View attachment 4997982
> View attachment 4997983
> View attachment 4997984
> View attachment 4997985
> 
> 
> 
> New additions since last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998009
> 
> The nylon bag I got last year as a reaction to covid but I've never used it. The aquamarine Balenciaga day is a gorgeous color that I can't seem to capture. The small bag is a vintage Coach Watson bag. It isn't really as dark as it looks in the picture. You can tell it is green IRL.
> 
> ETA: Lately I can't seem to get enough of blue-greens! I love this color.


Fabulous greens! I am really loving green lately.


----------



## dcooney4

CoachMaven said:


> I'm glad this post is here, this color(s) of the week is really forcing me to take an inventory of what I have. I did not realize how many green bags I own! I always thought it was a color I lacked and now I realize I have a lot in this color. Clearly a sign for an intervention....
> My newest bag, the Coach reissue Ergo 33:
> View attachment 4997737
> 
> Bleecker large flap:
> View attachment 4997740
> 
> Legacy Turnlock? This one I'm unsure of the name:
> View attachment 4997742
> 
> Canteen:
> View attachment 4997743
> 
> Rogue 25:
> View attachment 4997747
> 
> Double zip grommet:
> View attachment 4997748
> 
> Market Tote:
> View attachment 4997750


Love these! specially that Ergo bag. I wish I had not sold my ergo bags.


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> I guess I showed this the other day, but here is my Polene which is my one green bag right now.
> View attachment 4997596
> 
> 
> Up until last month I also had this green Celine Trotteur, but it was not making my heart sing so I sold it.
> View attachment 4997597
> 
> 
> A mint green bag is definitely a must for my wardrobe however, so in a few months I may get this Polene to replace it. And for far less so that is nice.
> View attachment 4997609


What was it about the Trotteur? Too stiff?


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> The second twilly is done. I am happy that I used the orange border for one side of the twilly. I really get two different looks! One has more contrast to the bag, one blends more. Now I can keep the handles from wearing more until I send it out to the spa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997890
> View attachment 4997891


Great! Now you must get @Cookiefiend to show you how to turn a twilly into a shoulder strap!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I'm still thinking about what color PLG mini-tote I "need." I think the sunflower, while pretty, is too close in color to my Valentino Rockstud. I could really use a grey bag (and I do love the color of their grey… it's sort of a "smoke."). But then there's the green, which is also tempting. However, I don't see that green as an all-around color, whereas I can definitely see carry the grey all year out here on the coast, where it never gets very hot.


Just get one. You will love it and then you will get more. They are wonderful bags, and so well-priced!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> The grey I have never seen in person so I can’t really comment on it. Though I think grey is a great neutral.  I thought when I ordered the green I probably would not wear it much but then tried wearing it as a subtle pop of color. Now I find I wear it quite often. What ever color you choose enjoy it.


There's a color you don't have???


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Great! Now you must get @Cookiefiend to show you how to turn a twilly into a shoulder strap!


I watched a video of a cute way to do it that kept the shape, but I am open to seeing other ways to do it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

CoachMaven said:


> I'm glad this post is here, this color(s) of the week is really forcing me to take an inventory of what I have. I did not realize how many green bags I own! I always thought it was a color I lacked and now I realize I have a lot in this color. Clearly a sign for an intervention....
> My newest bag, the Coach reissue Ergo 33:
> View attachment 4997737
> 
> Bleecker large flap:
> View attachment 4997740
> 
> Legacy Turnlock? This one I'm unsure of the name:
> View attachment 4997742
> 
> Canteen:
> View attachment 4997743
> 
> Rogue 25:
> View attachment 4997747
> 
> Double zip grommet:
> View attachment 4997748
> 
> Market Tote:
> View attachment 4997750



Love your green collection! Green is my favorite color and the posts this week are making me feel silly that I don’t have more of it!

The Ergo and Rogue are my favorites!



cowgirlsboots said:


> I must admit I´m having problems to wear blue handbags, too. I have a few to go with certain vintage outfits, but for everyday use a blue handbag wouldn´t work for me, either.



I struggle with blue bags because I wear a lot of (a) jeans, so I’m not a fan of the blue-on-blue effect, and (b) black pants, and while black goes with everything, there’s a lot of shades of blue that I think don’t look good with black (pastel blues for example).



momasaurus said:


> What was it about the Trotteur? Too stiff?



The Trotteur is for sure a great bag, and it looked GORGEOUS in that stock photo. In person however, it was just a little ‘off’ for me. Strap was a little too short, bag was a little too small, grained leather was a little too dull, etc. Also the green was slightly grassier in person than having the blueish modifier that I was looking for. 

In general, while I love Celine and count them as one of my favorite three brands, I typically only like their smooth leather bags. Their grained leather is usually quite matte, and does not feel luxurious to me when that is the case. But I LOVE my smooth luggage tote and my smooth leather ‘big bag.’


----------



## baghabitz34

CoachMaven said:


> I'm glad this post is here, this color(s) of the week is really forcing me to take an inventory of what I have. I did not realize how many green bags I own! I always thought it was a color I lacked and now I realize I have a lot in this color. Clearly a sign for an intervention....
> My newest bag, the Coach reissue Ergo 33:
> View attachment 4997737
> 
> Bleecker large flap:
> View attachment 4997740
> 
> Legacy Turnlock? This one I'm unsure of the name:
> View attachment 4997742
> 
> Canteen:
> View attachment 4997743
> 
> Rogue 25:
> View attachment 4997747
> 
> Double zip grommet:
> View attachment 4997748
> 
> Market Tote:
> View attachment 4997750


Gorgeous Greens! I especially like the Ergo & Rogue bags.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Love your green collection! Green is my favorite color and the posts this week are making me feel silly that I don’t have more of it!
> 
> The Ergo and Rogue are my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> I struggle with blue bags because I wear a lot of (a) jeans, so I’m not a fan of the blue-on-blue effect, and (b) black pants, and while black goes with everything, there’s a lot of shades of blue that I think don’t look good with black (pastel blues for example).
> 
> 
> 
> The Trotteur is for sure a great bag, and it looked GORGEOUS in that stock photo. In person however, it was just a little ‘off’ for me. Strap was a little too short, bag was a little too small, grained leather was a little too dull, etc. Also the green was slightly grassier in person than having the blueish modifier that I was looking for.
> 
> In general, while I love Celine and count them as one of my favorite three brands, I typically only like their smooth leather bags. Their grained leather is usually quite matte, and does not feel luxurious to me when that is the case. But I LOVE my smooth luggage tote and my smooth leather ‘big bag.’



I am with you on the difficulty of blue bags. Even though I wear primarily jeans and a good amount of navy on top of that, I find that a blue bag on top of that is too much. A contrast color looks better to me. I have one navy bag I hardly ever wear (thinking of selling it) and one Gucci monogram canvas in navy that offers enough contrast while still being navy that it looks good (plus I really like it!) I listed my Toledo Blue Epi Speedy 25 because I rarely used it because i felt it didn’t go right with jeans and looked off with other colors. That’s why orange or even red looks better as a colorful neutral for me and is used far more.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am with you on the difficulty of blue bags. Even though I wear primarily jeans and a good amount of navy on top of that, I find that a blue bag on top of that is too much. A contrast color looks better to me. I have one navy bag I hardly ever wear (thinking of selling it) and one Gucci monogram canvas in navy that offers enough contrast while still being navy that it looks good (plus I really like it!) I listed my Toledo Blue Epi Speedy 25 because I rarely used it because i felt it didn’t go right with jeans and looked off with other colors. That’s why orange or even red looks better as a colorful neutral for me and is used far more.



I’ve tried blue bags several times but I never seem to get enough wear out of them. Which is weird because I love wearing pink, and blue and pink are one of my absolute favorite color combos.

I will say that I have my eye on a blue bag for later this year, which I suspect will be the one that sticks. This velvet flap is supposed to come out in the Chanel 21A collection and I think it is to die for. Would wear it with rich jewel-tone pink, rich jewel-tone green, black, even some shades of purple....





In other ‘news’, I continue to have luck rotating vigorously through my bag collection since the start of the year. In Jan I wore every bag twice (other than my super summery Coach bag), and I’m on track again for this month.

Today broke this one out... this was one of my Jan purchases that I didn’t show off yet. BV mini pouch in the ‘amaranto’ color, which is a vibrant magenta pink - my favorite shade of pink. The color in this photo is pretty good, but in person I would say there is a slightly stronger purple modifier than this pic would suggest.


----------



## Cookiefiend

CoachMaven said:


> I'm glad this post is here, this color(s) of the week is really forcing me to take an inventory of what I have. I did not realize how many green bags I own! I always thought it was a color I lacked and now I realize I have a lot in this color. Clearly a sign for an intervention....
> My newest bag, the Coach reissue Ergo 33:
> View attachment 4997737
> 
> Bleecker large flap:
> View attachment 4997740
> 
> Legacy Turnlock? This one I'm unsure of the name:
> View attachment 4997742
> 
> Canteen:
> View attachment 4997743
> 
> Rogue 25:
> View attachment 4997747
> 
> Double zip grommet:
> View attachment 4997748
> 
> Market Tote:
> View attachment 4997750


Oh my gosh - that Ergo is a fantastic green! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I watched a video of a cute way to do it that kept the shape, but I am open to seeing other ways to do it.


I just use Bova knots to tie it to the metal bits on the bag - super easy!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My one green bag - a vintage Alligator - it has the lovliest leather lining.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> I’ve tried blue bags several times but I never seem to get enough wear out of them. Which is weird because I love wearing pink, and blue and pink are one of my absolute favorite color combos.
> 
> I will say that I have my eye on a blue bag for later this year, which I suspect will be the one that sticks. This velvet flap is supposed to come out in the Chanel 21A collection and I think it is to die for. Would wear it with rich jewel-tone pink, rich jewel-tone green, black, even some shades of purple....
> 
> View attachment 4998582
> 
> 
> 
> In other ‘news’, I continue to have luck rotating vigorously through my bag collection since the start of the year. In Jan I wore every bag twice (other than my super summery Coach bag), and I’m on track again for this month.
> 
> Today broke this one out... this was one of my Jan purchases that I didn’t show off yet. BV mini pouch in the ‘amaranto’ color, which is a vibrant magenta pink - my favorite shade of pink. The color in this photo is pretty good, but in person I would say there is a slightly stronger purple modifier than this pic would suggest.
> View attachment 4998587


These are both beautiful... but that velvet Chanel!


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and while I´m posting photos: guilty pleasure!
> 
> View attachment 4997978
> 
> 
> Here´s the Goldpfeil 60ies handbag I just bought and freshened up with Fiebing´s Oil Dye.


This is Magnificent!


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> I didn't think I had a lot of greens but they have sneaked up on me.
> I've had all of these for several years. Michael Kors Uptown Astor, Coach Legacy duffle in emerald, Coach vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua, Coach Chelsea crossbody in turquoise, and vintage Bottega Veneta. My camera doesn't capture blue greens well. These last two are more green than blue.
> View attachment 4997979
> View attachment 4997982
> View attachment 4997983
> View attachment 4997984
> View attachment 4997985
> 
> 
> 
> New additions since last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998009
> 
> The nylon bag I got last year as a reaction to covid but I've never used it. The aquamarine Balenciaga day is a gorgeous color that I can't seem to capture. The small bag is a vintage Coach Watson bag. It isn't really as dark as it looks in the picture. You can tell it is green IRL.
> 
> ETA: Lately I can't seem to get enough of blue-greens! I love this color.


Beautiful greens! I love the Coach and the Bal.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My one green bag - a vintage Alligator - it has the lovliest leather lining.
> View attachment 4998603


Miss Allie is looking regal and gorgeous!


----------



## Kimbashop

essiedub said:


> Finally..grr..Ive been trying to upload photos all day to no avail so I decided to turn on/off my iPad and it worked ..whew...
> 
> Here are 2 versions of the watch I have been thinking about.
> In photo 1, look at the one at top with the red band..isn’t it pretty? It is 18k rose gold with corresponding price tag.  The steel version is in 2nd photo at about 1/3 of the price (photo courtesy of TPFer post). I am definitely eliminating the gold version (right?) and if I get the steel version, I will get the red band.  Panerai is an acquired taste ..this is a38mm version that they introduced in part to appeal to the “womanfolk“. I do NOt need another watch but ugh..why can’t I follow the mantra “happiness comes from the absence of desire“  Is that Spock or was it Buddha?  Sorry to trekkies and buddhists, how can I get them mixed up?
> 
> anyway...that’s my dilemna..to get or not to get. Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 4997408
> View attachment 4997409


They are all very pretty. I do like the rose gold, but I agree with others that stainless steel is "classic" for a watch and lasts forever. I think it will look really great with a red band.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> I guess I showed this the other day, but here is my Polene which is my one green bag right now.
> View attachment 4997596
> 
> 
> Up until last month I also had this green Celine Trotteur, but it was not making my heart sing so I sold it.
> View attachment 4997597
> 
> 
> A mint green bag is definitely a must for my wardrobe however, so in a few months I may get this Polene to replace it. And for far less so that is nice.
> View attachment 4997609


I LOVE the forest green color of your Polene.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Okay, I'll play! After lot of trial and error (and after rejecting MANY Chanel lippies, which I had always assumed were the best) I finally settled on MAC #201 Brave Red, in their Creme Sheen formula. It goes on smoothly, it stays put, and it's flattering to my fair skin tone. It's a true "blue" red, with no brown in it, and also no yellow or orange. It also glides on well without any sort of base.



I have to confess that high-end red lipstick is a bit of an obsession for me. I wear it almost every day even when I don't see anyone but my family. It just cheers me up. I was seasonally analyzed as a "Bright Winter" so I choose colors from my palette that work for my undertone (which is slightly cool and needs bright, clear colors): 

*Tom Ford* Cherry Lush (A true cherry red; blueish-pinky red. Beautiful formula; for that price, it should be)
*Chanel* #104 Passion (very true red, slightly cool. Think "classic.")
*Chanel* #102 Palpitante (pinkish-red, but on me, it leans toward dark pink. Goes on more muted than my other lippies. Currently one of my faves-- aptly named). 
*Bite* Sour Cherry (dark cherry red. They discontinued this color and I'm very sad about it) 
*Guerlain* #21 Cherry Red (_do you see a theme here?_ -- Bright cherry red. Beautiful coverage, and packaging TDF)
*YSL* #11 Rouge Gouache (One of my favorites in terms of shades, longevity, and shine. It is really hard to describe what the color is, but it is beautiful--kind of like a strawberry red. Sadly, they have discontinued it. BOOOO)
Reds that don't work on me: 

*Dior* #999 red. This is Dior's classic red but sadly I can't wear it because it looks orange on me! I bet this lippie would look great on anyone who has warm undertones and can rock orange-red. Seriously looking to give it away so it doesn't go to waste but right now during COVID that is not a possibility.


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words @ElainePG! I remember not being able to lift more than five pounds (post hysterectomy). It’s so aggravating, and I hope your recovery from back (?)  surgery is  quick and easy ! Hugs
> 
> @SakuraSakura, congrats on the bao bao! What color or,pattern did you get? Would love to see an action shot!
> 
> Green bags: the evelyne is sauge which is a bit hard to photo ( also 35 trim II with coupon indiennes, duo etriers, Bolduc, and cheval sur mon carre cashmere silk GMs). Second pic is hand painted metallic striped ghurka camo backpack (canvas leather) and nylon  Prada cross body, vintage from my own closet)
> View attachment 4997825
> View attachment 4997826


THAT TRIM!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> This arrived this week...
> 
> Been wanting this bag for a very long time and they were almost all gone in the U.S. so I figured it was time to get it done.
> 
> Chanel North-South boy bag. I haven’t been a huge fan of the ‘boy’ line overall, until I this one.
> View attachment 4997919
> 
> 
> I was only supposed to come off Chanel ban island for this one bag this year. I’ve unfortunately already broken that resolution, but I’ve kept to the rest of my resolutions so that’s good.


Love the N-S orientation! Congrats.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I’ve tried blue bags several times but I never seem to get enough wear out of them. Which is weird because I love wearing pink, and blue and pink are one of my absolute favorite color combos.
> 
> I will say that I have my eye on a blue bag for later this year, which I suspect will be the one that sticks. This velvet flap is supposed to come out in the Chanel 21A collection and I think it is to die for. Would wear it with rich jewel-tone pink, rich jewel-tone green, black, even some shades of purple....
> 
> View attachment 4998582
> 
> 
> 
> In other ‘news’, I continue to have luck rotating vigorously through my bag collection since the start of the year. In Jan I wore every bag twice (other than my super summery Coach bag), and I’m on track again for this month.
> 
> Today broke this one out... this was one of my Jan purchases that I didn’t show off yet. BV mini pouch in the ‘amaranto’ color, which is a vibrant magenta pink - my favorite shade of pink. The color in this photo is pretty good, but in person I would say there is a slightly stronger purple modifier than this pic would suggest.
> View attachment 4998587



They are both extraordinary!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> My one green bag - a vintage Alligator - it has the lovliest leather lining.
> View attachment 4998603



Such a fabulous bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

CoachMaven said:


> I'm glad this post is here, this color(s) of the week is really forcing me to take an inventory of what I have. I did not realize how many green bags I own! I always thought it was a color I lacked and now I realize I have a lot in this color. Clearly a sign for an intervention....
> My newest bag, the Coach reissue Ergo 33:
> View attachment 4997737
> 
> Bleecker large flap:
> View attachment 4997740
> 
> Legacy Turnlock? This one I'm unsure of the name:
> View attachment 4997742
> 
> Canteen:
> View attachment 4997743
> 
> Rogue 25:
> View attachment 4997747
> 
> Double zip grommet:
> View attachment 4997748
> 
> Market Tote:
> View attachment 4997750


Love ALL of these. Coach does green really well.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> I’ve tried blue bags several times but I never seem to get enough wear out of them. Which is weird because I love wearing pink, and blue and pink are one of my absolute favorite color combos.
> 
> I will say that I have my eye on a blue bag for later this year, which I suspect will be the one that sticks. This velvet flap is supposed to come out in the Chanel 21A collection and I think it is to die for. Would wear it with rich jewel-tone pink, rich jewel-tone green, black, even some shades of purple....
> 
> View attachment 4998582
> 
> 
> 
> In other ‘news’, I continue to have luck rotating vigorously through my bag collection since the start of the year. In Jan I wore every bag twice (other than my super summery Coach bag), and I’m on track again for this month.
> 
> Today broke this one out... this was one of my Jan purchases that I didn’t show off yet. BV mini pouch in the ‘amaranto’ color, which is a vibrant magenta pink - my favorite shade of pink. The color in this photo is pretty good, but in person I would say there is a slightly stronger purple modifier than this pic would suggest.
> View attachment 4998587


I have a Nodini in Amaranto -- I just love the color. It's a chameleon.


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> I have to confess that high-end red lipstick is a bit of an obsession for me. I wear it almost every day even when I don't see anyone but my family. It just cheers me up. I was seasonally analyzed as a "Bright Winter" so I choose colors from my palette that work for my undertone (which is slightly cool and needs bright, clear colors):
> 
> *Tom Ford* Cherry Lush (A true cherry red; blueish-pinky red. Beautiful formula; for that price, it should be)
> *Chanel* #104 Passion (very true red, slightly cool. Think "classic.")
> *Chanel* #102 Palpitante (pinkish-red, but on me, it leans toward dark pink. Goes on more muted than my other lippies. Currently one of my faves-- aptly named).
> *Bite* Sour Cherry (dark cherry red. They discontinued this color and I'm very sad about it)
> *Guerlain* #21 Cherry Red (_do you see a theme here?_ -- Bright cherry red. Beautiful coverage, and packaging TDF)
> *YSL* #11 Rouge Gouache (One of my favorites in terms of shades, longevity, and shine. It is really hard to describe what the color is, but it is beautiful--kind of like a strawberry red. Sadly, they have discontinued it. BOOOO)
> Reds that don't work on me:
> 
> *Dior* #999 red. This is Dior's classic red but sadly I can't wear it because it looks orange on me! I bet this lippie would look great on anyone who has warm undertones and can rock orange-red. Seriously looking to give it away so it doesn't go to waste but right now during COVID that is not a possibility.


We are definitely soul sisters in red lipstick @Kimbashop! *Chanel* #102 Palpitante was one of my past favourites and *YSL* #11 Rouge Gouache is my current favourite! 
Edited to add: boooo, I didn't know that Rouge Gouache was discontinued!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Miss Allie is looking regal and gorgeous!


Thank you! I am trying to carry her in a more casual way... but she insists on being elegant no matter what!  


JenJBS said:


> Such a fabulous bag!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Well I'm going to shout out some massaccesi love since there has not been much here lately and I live to be ornery.
> 
> I've been working with Marco on the current box of goodies ordered earlier in the winter and he offers customer service that is unparalleled. I asked for belts in various widths as well as a bunch of SLGs (he doesn't have belts on his website/e shop) and kids size bracelets for my daughters and monogram embossing, (no mention of monogram service on his website -or childrens items) and he says yes to everything, gave me amazing prices and insisted the girls' bracelets would be a free gift, applied a significant discount to my entire order just because, and even though he needed to invest in a monograming doohickey for offering the exact logo I emailed him (my preferred monogram) , he charged me less than ten dollars per item for monograming and he will keep the doohickey in his workshop for any future orders.
> 
> And lambskin linings! Just sayin.
> 
> I'll do a reveal when my box arrives in a couple weeks. There will be a dozen leather goodies to do a picture slideshow of! Two purses and the rest SLGs.


Well, I completely agree with you about Marco's outstanding customer service. When I decided to buy a bag from him, he was a joy to work with. He found the exact leather I was looking for (NOT on his web site… tucked away in a corner of his workshop) and he made suggestions about the type of hardware that would look good with that leather.

I'm thrilled with my (one & only) MM bag, the Luna, and before the pandemic had me sheltering in place I found myself reaching for it often. Everything about it is perfect.

I've not been tempted by any of his other bags, though. And, while I know many tPF members get all excited about customizing, like mixing a bunch of leather colors together, I must admit I'm generally not crazy about how those customized bags come out. The only way I customized my Luna was to have him make the strap a bit shorter for me, since I'm short. And to add a pocket on the back for my cell phone (but this was already one of the available options, so I assumed it would work… and it did!).


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! I am trying to carry her in a more casual way... but she insists on being elegant no matter what!
> 
> Thank you so much!


It’s such a simple shape, I think she can do clean casual better than you think. Not sloppy sweats or booty jean cutoff and tee (I loathe to see Chanel flap worn with this combo- NO, honey, that is not what they mean by “high/low” dressing) casual, but I could see her with jeans and a white tee, fun skirt and tank, or tunic and leggings, for sure!


----------



## Kimbashop

More bags said:


> We are definitely soul sisters in red lipstick @Kimbashop! *Chanel* #102 Palpitante was one of my past favourites and *YSL* #11 Rouge Gouache is my current favourite!
> Edited to add: boooo, I didn't know that Rouge Gouache was discontinued!


cool! 
yes, I found out that Rouge Gouache is no longer offered through YSL. I picked up an extra tube of it when I was at Sephora so that I could stock up.As far as I know, they still have it in stock, just so you know.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s such a simple shape, I think she can do clean casual better than you think. Not sloppy sweats or booty jean cutoff and tee (I loathe to see Chanel flap worn with this combo- NO, honey, that is not what they mean by “high/low” dressing) casual, but I could see her with jeans and a white tee, fun skirt and tank, or tunic and leggings, for sure!


I had to laugh at the booty jeans comment - never gonna happen with me!
But I do wear it with the style of clothing you can see it with - jeans and a white shirt is practically my uniform!


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Like who even needs 3 boxes of powdered milk?!? But we have them now...


Errrr, you are not alone. I have six one pound bags of bakers dry milk, in case we couldn’t get bread and I had to survive covid making Amish dinner rolls from scratch (never mind that my endocrinologist doesn’t want me eating carbs). It keeps a long time and can be frozen for even longer life, so why not. also can be used as part of a homemade instant cocoa mix with cocoa Barry unsweetened cocoa powder (Whihc I buy in double two pound bags).  
I also turn bottles upside down to get the dregs of soap, lotion etc. it would be wasteful not to do so. . . DH doesn’t have to d9 it, bc I do it for him.
I think if one is young and fit, you can do booty Jean cut offs even paired with a chanel CF. Karl certainly sent some runway looks down like this.
@ElainePG, love your customized bag and agree re most overly customized items are not a good idea
@More bags, thank you! I think the trim color is similar to vert anglais, but I’m not certain.
@BowieFan1971, DH tries to avoid sugar and I was borderline pre diabetic, so I use erythritol, and it dissolves best when I whisk a bit with cold water then add boiling water to heat up,
@Cookiefiend, I love your vintage alligator! So stunning! Maybe a casual khaki or olive dress or skirt with espadrilles would make her more casual?


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Errrr, you are not alone. I have six one pound bags of bakers dry milk, in case we couldn’t get bread and I had to survive covid making Amish dinner rolls from scratch (never mind that my endocrinologist doesn’t want me eating carbs). It keeps a long time and can be frozen for even longer life, so why not. also can be used as part of a homemade instant cocoa mix with cocoa Barry unsweetened cocoa powder (Whihc I buy in double two pound bags).
> I also turn bottles upside down to get the dregs of soap, lotion etc. it would be wasteful not to do so. . . DH doesn’t have to d9 it, bc I do it for him.
> I think if one is young and fit, you can do booty Jean cut offs.


I have started using it to make homemade cocoa mix too! DH is a Type 1 diabetic and loves hot cocoa, so I make a mix with stevia so he has a sugar free, natural sweetener mix for his evening treat.

Didn’t know about freezing it...thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Finished kitchen...backsplash behind stove is done, swapped out knobs, added a few decorative pieces, dish towels. Really happy with the results! Now it really ties into the dining area.
> Since I am done for a while, I promise no more pics of my house in this thread! But it had really given me a positive diversion from all the issues with my mom and grandma. Thank you for your receptiveness and positive feedback. No one else gets to see it in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989432
> View attachment 4989433
> View attachment 4989436
> View attachment 4989439
> View attachment 4989445
> View attachment 4989449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989456


Your house came out great! (And, btw, I just LOVE looking at house pix!)


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Yeah, those colors... On that birthday trip my favorite moment was sitting outside one of the coffee shops, drinking hot chocolate, with extra whipped cream since it was my birthday, watching the sun set behind those red cliffs. Just... a prefect, glorious moment. I'm attaching a few pics I took on a previous Mother and Daughter trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993213
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993214
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993216


Sigh… so beautiful. I'm getting all misty-eyed. Mr. PG and I lived in Salt Lake City for 27 years before we retired here to the California coast. We would vacation down in Moab, or Zion, whenever we could. We also made it a point to go to the Utah Shakespearean Festival every summer. And (many people don't realize this) there is a LOT going on in the performing arts in Salt Lake City! A terrific symphony orchestra, dance companies, opera, and lots of good theater.


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Squeeee! We are binding! My future soaking tub.
> View attachment 4993314


Hurray! So happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Sigh… so beautiful. I'm getting all misty-eyed. Mr. PG and I lived in Salt Lake City for 27 years before we retired here to the California coast. We would vacation down in Moab, or Zion, whenever we could. We also made it a point to go to the Utah Shakespearean Festival every summer. And (many people don't realize this) there is a LOT going on in the performing arts in Salt Lake City! A terrific symphony orchestra, dance companies, opera, and lots of good theater.



Thank you!   Mom loves the Utah Symphony, and I love Ballet West. I agree that SLC has a lot of performing arts. Plus the Living Traditions Festival and Art Festival in the summer. I really missed those this year.  You'll understand what I'm talking about when I say I live in Bountiful.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Elaine, I hope you are feeling better! I missed seeing your gorgeous yellow Balenciaga during yellow week. You still have it, don't you?


Here she is! Better late than never!!!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> My orange bags:
> Hermès trim 31 in Swift
> Hermès Dalvy in brique chèvre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995193
> View attachment 4995194
> View attachment 4995195


These are outstanding! And is that an ORANGE phone case I see? Are we all match-matchy?


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Here she is! Better late than never!!!
> View attachment 4998943


OOH, PRETTY! She looks great with that strap too. Which Bal yellow is this?


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   Mom loves the Utah Symphony, and I love Ballet West. I agree that SLC has a lot of performing arts. Plus the Living Traditions Festival and Art Festival in the summer. I really missed those this year.  You'll understand what I'm talking about when I say I live in Bountiful.


You live in Bountiful, Utah?


----------



## keodi

Jereni said:


> I’ve tried blue bags several times but I never seem to get enough wear out of them. Which is weird because I love wearing pink, and blue and pink are one of my absolute favorite color combos.
> 
> I will say that I have my eye on a blue bag for later this year, which I suspect will be the one that sticks. This velvet flap is supposed to come out in the Chanel 21A collection and I think it is to die for. Would wear it with rich jewel-tone pink, rich jewel-tone green, black, even some shades of purple....
> 
> View attachment 4998582
> 
> 
> 
> In other ‘news’, I continue to have luck rotating vigorously through my bag collection since the start of the year. In Jan I wore every bag twice (other than my super summery Coach bag), and I’m on track again for this month.
> 
> Today broke this one out... this was one of my Jan purchases that I didn’t show off yet. BV mini pouch in the ‘amaranto’ color, which is a vibrant magenta pink - my favorite shade of pink. The color in this photo is pretty good, but in person I would say there is a slightly stronger purple modifier than this pic would suggest.
> View attachment 4998587


That Chanel!


Cookiefiend said:


> My one green bag - a vintage Alligator - it has the lovliest leather lining.
> View attachment 4998603


Lovely bag!


ElainePG said:


> Well, I completely agree with you about Marco's outstanding customer service. When I decided to buy a bag from him, he was a joy to work with. He found the exact leather I was looking for (NOT on his web site… tucked away in a corner of his workshop) and he made suggestions about the type of hardware that would look good with that leather.
> 
> I'm thrilled with my (one & only) MM bag, the Luna, and before the pandemic had me sheltering in place I found myself reaching for it often. Everything about it is perfect.
> 
> I've not been tempted by any of his other bags, though. And, while I know many tPF members get all excited about customizing, like mixing a bunch of leather colors together, I must admit I'm generally not crazy about how those customized bags come out. The only way I customized my Luna was to have him make the strap a bit shorter for me, since I'm short. And to add a pocket on the back for my cell phone (but this was already one of the available options, so I assumed it would work… and it did!).
> 
> View attachment 4998712


That bag looks nice with your outfit!


ElainePG said:


> Here she is! Better late than never!!!
> View attachment 4998943


beautiful Yellow!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> You live in Bountiful, Utah?



Yes. Most people have never heard of it. They just know Salt Lake City, where the Olympics were.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Yes. Most people have never heard of it. They just know Salt Lake City, where the Olympics were.


DH and I have visited Utah, including upstate, a couple times in the last few years. We like shopping at the thrift stores. A few times talking to people in SLC, when we told them we were going up north, they said, "Why?" like no one goes there.

There was a movie about Bountiful, which is the first I heard of it.


----------



## JenJBS

My green bags...

Mini Ina by Behno
MiniMAC by Rebecca Minkoff
Bianca by Brandon Blackwood


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> DH and I have visited Utah, including upstate, a couple times in the last few years. We like shopping at the thrift stores. A few times talking to people in SLC, when we told them we were going up north, they said, "Why?" like no one goes there.
> 
> There was a movie about Bountiful, which is the first I heard of it.



And those of us up north of SLC are perfectly happy with that!   Most of the growth, especially in the last 20 years has been west and south of the city, not north.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Here she is! Better late than never!!!
> View attachment 4998943


I love this purse - it makes me smile! ❤️


JenJBS said:


> My green bags...
> 
> Mini Ina by Behno
> MiniMAC by Rebecca Minkoff
> Bianca by Brandon Blackwood
> 
> View attachment 4999041
> View attachment 4999045
> View attachment 4999046


Ooo - the Mini Ina is so cute! I love the knot at the handle!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My green bags...
> 
> Mini Ina by Behno
> MiniMAC by Rebecca Minkoff
> Bianca by Brandon Blackwood
> 
> View attachment 4999041
> View attachment 4999045
> View attachment 4999046


One of these days I'm going to end up with a Behno. Your pictures make me want this bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> Ooo - the Mini Ina is so cute! I love the knot at the handle!



Thank you!     It is! 



whateve said:


> One of these days I'm going to end up with a Behno. Your pictures make me want this bag.



Thank you!   It's a great brand!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> My one green bag - a vintage Alligator - it has the lovliest leather lining.
> View attachment 4998603



Your gator bag is adorable! So elegant and edgy at the same time!


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> I have a Nodini in Amaranto -- I just love the color. It's a chameleon.



I adore it. BV and their colors. And in smooth buttery leather. Not good for my wallet.



JenJBS said:


> My green bags...
> 
> Mini Ina by Behno
> MiniMAC by Rebecca Minkoff
> Bianca by Brandon Blackwood
> 
> View attachment 4999041
> View attachment 4999045
> View attachment 4999046



YUM! The colors of these bags just make me want to go slurp!

There was a season a few years back when BRIGHT vivid green, with a slight hint of minty-ness, was THE color. I can’t remember if I bought anything at the time, but your first bag reminds me of it.

I’m about to go get this Polene purchase done bc all these gorgeous bags are making me green with envy... ha... #seewhatididthere


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I adore it. BV and their colors. And in smooth buttery leather. Not good for my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> YUM! The colors of these bags just make me want to go slurp!
> 
> There was a season a few years back when BRIGHT vivid green, with a slight hint of minty-ness, was THE color. I can’t remember if I bought anything at the time, but your first bag reminds me of it.
> 
> I’m about to go get this Polene purchase done bc all these gorgeous bags are making me green with envy... ha... #seewhatididthere



Thank you!    I also love BV and their colors. But like you say, not good for the wallet.

 Polene purchase!  Enjoy!


----------



## jblended

Popping in but not at all caught up. I hope to read the 10+ pages that I've missed out on and get caught up in the next few days. Hope everyone is keeping well! 

Question for the group on whether this would be morally wrong. A friend of mine found a pre-loved Halston bag in a thrift store, that is practically brand new. She asked me if I would like it, given how fond I am of my clutches from the brand.
I was shocked to see that the bag looks very similar to the Givenchy Pandora. I mean, eerily similar, bar the different brand name and the fact that it's triangular rather than a box shape. Looking at the bag from the front, it could be mistaken for a Pandora. From the side, when carried, it looks like a slouchy pandora- you don't notice the slight difference in the overall shape.

I have always wanted to purchase a mini pandora but was not sure if the shape would work on me because I've never carried anything like it, and it is currently not a bag I can afford (nor would necessarily think to save up towards if I'm not certain whether the style is functional for me).

Would it be wrong to test out the style with the cheaper 'inspired' version? It's not a replica or direct copy. Halston is its own brand but this bag is _very_ close to the real thing. I'll try to find a picture online to attach.
I'm actually torn because, to my simple mind, it looks so close to the real deal. Then again, I've never seen a pandora in real life, so maybe it doesn't look that similar to anyone else? 

Where do you guys stand on using a cheaper version to test out a style, with the intention of upgrading to the real deal if the style works for you and becomes attainable at a later stage in life when finances permit? 

Edit: found a picture...


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Popping in but not at all caught up. I hope to read the 10+ pages that I've missed out on and get caught up in the next few days. Hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> Question for the group on whether this would be morally wrong. A friend of mine found a pre-loved Halston bag in a thrift store, that is practically brand new. She asked me if I would like it, given how fond I am of my clutches from the brand.
> I was shocked to see that the bag looks very similar to the Givenchy Pandora. I mean, eerily similar, bar the different brand name and the fact that it's triangular rather than a box shape. Looking at the bag from the front, it could be mistaken for a Pandora. From the side, when carried, it looks like a slouchy pandora- you don't notice the slight difference in the overall shape.
> 
> I have always wanted to purchase a mini pandora but was not sure if the shape would work on me because I've never carried anything like it, and it is currently not a bag I can afford (nor would necessarily think to save up towards if I'm not certain whether the style is functional for me).
> 
> Would it be wrong to test out the style with the cheaper 'inspired' version? It's not a replica or direct copy. Halston is its own brand but this bag is _very_ close to the real thing. I'll try to find a picture online to attach.
> I'm actually torn because, to my simple mind, it looks so close to the real deal. Then again, I've never seen a pandora in real life, so maybe it doesn't look that similar to anyone else?
> 
> Where do you guys stand on using a cheaper version to test out a style, with the intention of upgrading to the real deal if the style works for you and becomes attainable at a later stage in life when finances permit?
> 
> Edit: found a picture...
> View attachment 4999300


Absolutely nothing wrong with that. Honestly there are only so many bag shapes, it isn't surprising that they get repeated by different brands. That isn't something they can copyright, which is why brands rely on logos for copyrightable items. 

I bought a Issy Miyake bao bao lookalike in a thrift store because I wanted to see if I liked the idea before I spent a bundle on the real thing.


----------



## Hazzelnut

jblended said:


> Popping in but not at all caught up. I hope to read the 10+ pages that I've missed out on and get caught up in the next few days. Hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> Question for the group on whether this would be morally wrong. A friend of mine found a pre-loved Halston bag in a thrift store, that is practically brand new. She asked me if I would like it, given how fond I am of my clutches from the brand.
> I was shocked to see that the bag looks very similar to the Givenchy Pandora. I mean, eerily similar, bar the different brand name and the fact that it's triangular rather than a box shape. Looking at the bag from the front, it could be mistaken for a Pandora. From the side, when carried, it looks like a slouchy pandora- you don't notice the slight difference in the overall shape.
> 
> I have always wanted to purchase a mini pandora but was not sure if the shape would work on me because I've never carried anything like it, and it is currently not a bag I can afford (nor would necessarily think to save up towards if I'm not certain whether the style is functional for me).
> 
> Would it be wrong to test out the style with the cheaper 'inspired' version? It's not a replica or direct copy. Halston is its own brand but this bag is _very_ close to the real thing. I'll try to find a picture online to attach.
> I'm actually torn because, to my simple mind, it looks so close to the real deal. Then again, I've never seen a pandora in real life, so maybe it doesn't look that similar to anyone else?
> 
> Where do you guys stand on using a cheaper version to test out a style, with the intention of upgrading to the real deal if the style works for you and becomes attainable at a later stage in life when finances permit?
> 
> Edit: found a picture...
> View attachment 4999300



Definitely try it out! I see nothing wrong with it as it isn’t pretending to be Givenchy!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> There's a color you don't have???


I know strange. lol  I used my points at Mz wallace  and I am getting a micro sutton in grey. If that grey goes well with my wardobe I might break down and get the grey in PLG.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> I’ve tried blue bags several times but I never seem to get enough wear out of them. Which is weird because I love wearing pink, and blue and pink are one of my absolute favorite color combos.
> 
> I will say that I have my eye on a blue bag for later this year, which I suspect will be the one that sticks. This velvet flap is supposed to come out in the Chanel 21A collection and I think it is to die for. Would wear it with rich jewel-tone pink, rich jewel-tone green, black, even some shades of purple....
> 
> View attachment 4998582
> 
> 
> 
> In other ‘news’, I continue to have luck rotating vigorously through my bag collection since the start of the year. In Jan I wore every bag twice (other than my super summery Coach bag), and I’m on track again for this month.
> 
> Today broke this one out... this was one of my Jan purchases that I didn’t show off yet. BV mini pouch in the ‘amaranto’ color, which is a vibrant magenta pink - my favorite shade of pink. The color in this photo is pretty good, but in person I would say there is a slightly stronger purple modifier than this pic would suggest.
> View attachment 4998587


This is gorgeous! So is the one you are thinking of buying.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My one green bag - a vintage Alligator - it has the lovliest leather lining.
> View attachment 4998603


So chic!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Well, I completely agree with you about Marco's outstanding customer service. When I decided to buy a bag from him, he was a joy to work with. He found the exact leather I was looking for (NOT on his web site… tucked away in a corner of his workshop) and he made suggestions about the type of hardware that would look good with that leather.
> 
> I'm thrilled with my (one & only) MM bag, the Luna, and before the pandemic had me sheltering in place I found myself reaching for it often. Everything about it is perfect.
> 
> I've not been tempted by any of his other bags, though. And, while I know many tPF members get all excited about customizing, like mixing a bunch of leather colors together, I must admit I'm generally not crazy about how those customized bags come out. The only way I customized my Luna was to have him make the strap a bit shorter for me, since I'm short. And to add a pocket on the back for my cell phone (but this was already one of the available options, so I assumed it would work… and it did!).
> 
> View attachment 4998712


The color and that nice wide strap are fabulous.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> My green bags...
> 
> Mini Ina by Behno
> MiniMAC by Rebecca Minkoff
> Bianca by Brandon Blackwood
> 
> View attachment 4999041
> View attachment 4999045
> View attachment 4999046


Such fun greens!


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Love your green collection! Green is my favorite color and the posts this week are making me feel silly that I don’t have more of it!
> 
> The Ergo and Rogue are my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> I struggle with blue bags because I wear a lot of (a) jeans, so I’m not a fan of the blue-on-blue effect, and (b) black pants, and while black goes with everything, there’s a lot of shades of blue that I think don’t look good with black (pastel blues for example).
> 
> 
> 
> The Trotteur is for sure a great bag, and it looked GORGEOUS in that stock photo. In person however, it was just a little ‘off’ for me. Strap was a little too short, bag was a little too small, grained leather was a little too dull, etc. Also the green was slightly grassier in person than having the blueish modifier that I was looking for.
> 
> In general, while I love Celine and count them as one of my favorite three brands, I typically only like their smooth leather bags. Their grained leather is usually quite matte, and does not feel luxurious to me when that is the case. But I LOVE my smooth luggage tote and my smooth leather ‘big bag.’


Thanks for the details about the Trotteur. I have the same issue with grainy leathers. No like. I love me a smooth and luscious leather.


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> I’ve tried blue bags several times but I never seem to get enough wear out of them. Which is weird because I love wearing pink, and blue and pink are one of my absolute favorite color combos.
> 
> I will say that I have my eye on a blue bag for later this year, which I suspect will be the one that sticks. This velvet flap is supposed to come out in the Chanel 21A collection and I think it is to die for. Would wear it with rich jewel-tone pink, rich jewel-tone green, black, even some shades of purple....
> 
> View attachment 4998582
> 
> 
> 
> In other ‘news’, I continue to have luck rotating vigorously through my bag collection since the start of the year. In Jan I wore every bag twice (other than my super summery Coach bag), and I’m on track again for this month.
> 
> Today broke this one out... this was one of my Jan purchases that I didn’t show off yet. BV mini pouch in the ‘amaranto’ color, which is a vibrant magenta pink - my favorite shade of pink. The color in this photo is pretty good, but in person I would say there is a slightly stronger purple modifier than this pic would suggest.
> View attachment 4998587


Great color! I am a total sucker for these intrecciato bags.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> My one green bag - a vintage Alligator - it has the lovliest leather lining.
> View attachment 4998603


OH YES!!! You haven't shown this bag in so long and I was going to kill you if you had sold it but not to me. I LOVE IT


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> I have to confess that high-end red lipstick is a bit of an obsession for me. I wear it almost every day even when I don't see anyone but my family. It just cheers me up. I was seasonally analyzed as a "Bright Winter" so I choose colors from my palette that work for my undertone (which is slightly cool and needs bright, clear colors):
> 
> *Tom Ford* Cherry Lush (A true cherry red; blueish-pinky red. Beautiful formula; for that price, it should be)
> *Chanel* #104 Passion (very true red, slightly cool. Think "classic.")
> *Chanel* #102 Palpitante (pinkish-red, but on me, it leans toward dark pink. Goes on more muted than my other lippies. Currently one of my faves-- aptly named).
> *Bite* Sour Cherry (dark cherry red. They discontinued this color and I'm very sad about it)
> *Guerlain* #21 Cherry Red (_do you see a theme here?_ -- Bright cherry red. Beautiful coverage, and packaging TDF)
> *YSL* #11 Rouge Gouache (One of my favorites in terms of shades, longevity, and shine. It is really hard to describe what the color is, but it is beautiful--kind of like a strawberry red. Sadly, they have discontinued it. BOOOO)
> Reds that don't work on me:
> 
> *Dior* #999 red. This is Dior's classic red but sadly I can't wear it because it looks orange on me! I bet this lippie would look great on anyone who has warm undertones and can rock orange-red. Seriously looking to give it away so it doesn't go to waste but right now during COVID that is not a possibility.


I am always looking for a good red. I will save this list, but then won't remember where I saved it. Anyway, thanks!!!


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words @ElainePG! I remember not being able to lift more than five pounds (post hysterectomy). It’s so aggravating, and I hope your recovery from back (?)  surgery is  quick and easy ! Hugs
> 
> @SakuraSakura, congrats on the bao bao! What color or,pattern did you get? Would love to see an action shot!
> 
> Green bags: the evelyne is sauge which is a bit hard to photo ( also 35 trim II with coupon indiennes, duo etriers, Bolduc, and cheval sur mon carre cashmere silk GMs). Second pic is hand painted metallic striped ghurka camo backpack (canvas leather) and nylon  Prada cross body, vintage from my own closet)
> View attachment 4997825
> View attachment 4997826


God, this trim is so gorgeous. And PHW~~~!!!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> These are outstanding! And is that an ORANGE phone case I see? Are we all match-matchy?


Thanks so much. The phone case is kind of pink. I love all those fruity colors: mango, peach, persimmon!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

JenJBS said:


> My green bags...
> 
> Mini Ina by Behno
> MiniMAC by Rebecca Minkoff
> Bianca by Brandon Blackwood
> 
> View attachment 4999041
> View attachment 4999045
> View attachment 4999046


Wonderful. I especially like the silver hardware.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Popping in but not at all caught up. I hope to read the 10+ pages that I've missed out on and get caught up in the next few days. Hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> Question for the group on whether this would be morally wrong. A friend of mine found a pre-loved Halston bag in a thrift store, that is practically brand new. She asked me if I would like it, given how fond I am of my clutches from the brand.
> I was shocked to see that the bag looks very similar to the Givenchy Pandora. I mean, eerily similar, bar the different brand name and the fact that it's triangular rather than a box shape. Looking at the bag from the front, it could be mistaken for a Pandora. From the side, when carried, it looks like a slouchy pandora- you don't notice the slight difference in the overall shape.
> 
> I have always wanted to purchase a mini pandora but was not sure if the shape would work on me because I've never carried anything like it, and it is currently not a bag I can afford (nor would necessarily think to save up towards if I'm not certain whether the style is functional for me).
> 
> Would it be wrong to test out the style with the cheaper 'inspired' version? It's not a replica or direct copy. Halston is its own brand but this bag is _very_ close to the real thing. I'll try to find a picture online to attach.
> I'm actually torn because, to my simple mind, it looks so close to the real deal. Then again, I've never seen a pandora in real life, so maybe it doesn't look that similar to anyone else?
> 
> Where do you guys stand on using a cheaper version to test out a style, with the intention of upgrading to the real deal if the style works for you and becomes attainable at a later stage in life when finances permit?
> 
> Edit: found a picture...
> View attachment 4999300



Good to see you back!
It’s not a fake, just inspired, so go for it! If you like the Givenchy but are unsure it is practical, this sounds like the perfect way to see! Go for it!


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> This is gorgeous! So is the one you are thinking of buying.



My ‘goal’ for the year was the black North South bag and I just got that. So this would be... extra. We’ll see - I have some time to debate before it comes out.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your gator bag is adorable! So elegant and edgy at the same time!





dcooney4 said:


> So chic!





momasaurus said:


> OH YES!!! You haven't shown this bag in so long and I was going to kill you if you had sold it but not to me. I LOVE IT


Thank you all so much! 
@momasaurus - thanks for the morning giggle!  
@880 - I’m sorry I missed your earlier comment, but thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Popping in but not at all caught up. I hope to read the 10+ pages that I've missed out on and get caught up in the next few days. Hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> Question for the group on whether this would be morally wrong. A friend of mine found a pre-loved Halston bag in a thrift store, that is practically brand new. She asked me if I would like it, given how fond I am of my clutches from the brand.
> I was shocked to see that the bag looks very similar to the Givenchy Pandora. I mean, eerily similar, bar the different brand name and the fact that it's triangular rather than a box shape. Looking at the bag from the front, it could be mistaken for a Pandora. From the side, when carried, it looks like a slouchy pandora- you don't notice the slight difference in the overall shape.
> 
> I have always wanted to purchase a mini pandora but was not sure if the shape would work on me because I've never carried anything like it, and it is currently not a bag I can afford (nor would necessarily think to save up towards if I'm not certain whether the style is functional for me).
> 
> Would it be wrong to test out the style with the cheaper 'inspired' version? It's not a replica or direct copy. Halston is its own brand but this bag is _very_ close to the real thing. I'll try to find a picture online to attach.
> I'm actually torn because, to my simple mind, it looks so close to the real deal. Then again, I've never seen a pandora in real life, so maybe it doesn't look that similar to anyone else?
> 
> Where do you guys stand on using a cheaper version to test out a style, with the intention of upgrading to the real deal if the style works for you and becomes attainable at a later stage in life when finances permit?
> 
> Edit: found a picture...
> View attachment 4999300


I also have just popped in.  

I say go for it so you can test out the style.  It’s not a replica!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I have two greens. Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody and Mz Wallace Downtown Tribeca in Grove. The tribeca also come with a Crossbody strap besides the chain one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997897
> View attachment 4997898


This MZW is beautiful!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with that. Honestly there are only so many bag shapes, it isn't surprising that they get repeated by different brands. That isn't something they can copyright, which is why brands rely on logos for copyrightable items.
> 
> I bought a Issy Miyake bao bao lookalike in a thrift store because I wanted to see if I liked the idea before I spent a bundle on the real thing.


I agree with @whateve and @Hazzelnut - absolutely nothing wrong with that. Makes sense to try the cheaper version version first before dropping lots of money on the real thing & realizing you don’t like it/it doesn’t work for you.
FWIW, I did the same with a flap bag that was a dupe for the Chanel jumbo. Made me realize that although I like the bag, I don’t love it enough to spend $$$$ on the Chanel.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with that. Honestly there are only so many bag shapes, it isn't surprising that they get repeated by different brands. That isn't something they can copyright, which is why brands rely on logos for copyrightable items.
> 
> I bought a Issy Miyake bao bao lookalike in a thrift store because I wanted to see if I liked the idea before I spent a bundle on the real thing.





Hazzelnut said:


> Definitely try it out! I see nothing wrong with it as it isn’t pretending to be Givenchy!





BowieFan1971 said:


> Good to see you back!
> It’s not a fake, just inspired, so go for it! If you like the Givenchy but are unsure it is practical, this sounds like the perfect way to see! Go for it!





msd_bags said:


> I also have just popped in.
> 
> I say go for it so you can test out the style.  It’s not a replica!





baghabitz34 said:


> I agree with @whateve and @Hazzelnut - absolutely nothing wrong with that. Makes sense to try the cheaper version version first before dropping lots of money on the real thing & realizing you don’t like it/it doesn’t work for you.
> FWIW, I did the same with a flap bag that was a dupe for the Chanel jumbo. Made me realize that although I like the bag, I don’t love it enough to spend $$$$ on the Chanel.



Thank you all for your thoughts! It's such a fine line with these things that I doubted my judgement. 
I will ask my friend to pick it up for me when she goes back into the store (she lives next to it).


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Popping in but not at all caught up. I hope to read the 10+ pages that I've missed out on and get caught up in the next few days. Hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> Question for the group on whether this would be morally wrong. A friend of mine found a pre-loved Halston bag in a thrift store, that is practically brand new. She asked me if I would like it, given how fond I am of my clutches from the brand.
> I was shocked to see that the bag looks very similar to the Givenchy Pandora. I mean, eerily similar, bar the different brand name and the fact that it's triangular rather than a box shape. Looking at the bag from the front, it could be mistaken for a Pandora. From the side, when carried, it looks like a slouchy pandora- you don't notice the slight difference in the overall shape.
> 
> I have always wanted to purchase a mini pandora but was not sure if the shape would work on me because I've never carried anything like it, and it is currently not a bag I can afford (nor would necessarily think to save up towards if I'm not certain whether the style is functional for me).
> 
> Would it be wrong to test out the style with the cheaper 'inspired' version? It's not a replica or direct copy. Halston is its own brand but this bag is _very_ close to the real thing. I'll try to find a picture online to attach.
> I'm actually torn because, to my simple mind, it looks so close to the real deal. Then again, I've never seen a pandora in real life, so maybe it doesn't look that similar to anyone else?
> 
> Where do you guys stand on using a cheaper version to test out a style, with the intention of upgrading to the real deal if the style works for you and becomes attainable at a later stage in life when finances permit?
> 
> Edit: found a picture...
> View attachment 4999300



I don't see any problem with it. It's an authentic Halston, and you aren't trying to pass it off as a Givenchy. It seems like a smart idea.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Such fun greens!


Thank you!   



momasaurus said:


> Wonderful. I especially like the silver hardware.


Thank you!   So do I!


----------



## keodi

JenJBS said:


> My green bags...
> 
> Mini Ina by Behno
> MiniMAC by Rebecca Minkoff
> Bianca by Brandon Blackwood
> 
> View attachment 4999041
> View attachment 4999045
> View attachment 4999046


Lovely greens!  I love the Mini Ina by Behno


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> Lovely greens!  I love the Mini Ina by Behno



Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Popping in but not at all caught up. I hope to read the 10+ pages that I've missed out on and get caught up in the next few days. Hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> Question for the group on whether this would be morally wrong. A friend of mine found a pre-loved Halston bag in a thrift store, that is practically brand new. She asked me if I would like it, given how fond I am of my clutches from the brand.
> I was shocked to see that the bag looks very similar to the Givenchy Pandora. I mean, eerily similar, bar the different brand name and the fact that it's triangular rather than a box shape. Looking at the bag from the front, it could be mistaken for a Pandora. From the side, when carried, it looks like a slouchy pandora- you don't notice the slight difference in the overall shape.
> 
> I have always wanted to purchase a mini pandora but was not sure if the shape would work on me because I've never carried anything like it, and it is currently not a bag I can afford (nor would necessarily think to save up towards if I'm not certain whether the style is functional for me).
> 
> Would it be wrong to test out the style with the cheaper 'inspired' version? It's not a replica or direct copy. Halston is its own brand but this bag is _very_ close to the real thing. I'll try to find a picture online to attach.
> I'm actually torn because, to my simple mind, it looks so close to the real deal. Then again, I've never seen a pandora in real life, so maybe it doesn't look that similar to anyone else?
> 
> Where do you guys stand on using a cheaper version to test out a style, with the intention of upgrading to the real deal if the style works for you and becomes attainable at a later stage in life when finances permit?
> 
> Edit: found a picture...
> View attachment 4999300



A style that quotes the style of another bag does not make it a replica and I would happily go for the Halston bag. You love Halston! 

Let´s for example take Rebecca Minkoff- she quotes a lot, but still her designs are her designs. So there isn´t anything wrong with wearing a "Love" or an "Edie"...  and going for them could be a good option for anybody who wants to try on a certain style premier designers do before spending premier money. 




R.M. Love                    R.M. Edie

Maybe once you start wearing the "test" bag you will realize it already makes you happy and there isn´t even theed to "upgrade".


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> Popping in but not at all caught up. I hope to read the 10+ pages that I've missed out on and get caught up in the next few days. Hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> Question for the group on whether this would be morally wrong. A friend of mine found a pre-loved Halston bag in a thrift store, that is practically brand new. She asked me if I would like it, given how fond I am of my clutches from the brand.
> I was shocked to see that the bag looks very similar to the Givenchy Pandora. I mean, eerily similar, bar the different brand name and the fact that it's triangular rather than a box shape. Looking at the bag from the front, it could be mistaken for a Pandora. From the side, when carried, it looks like a slouchy pandora- you don't notice the slight difference in the overall shape.
> 
> I have always wanted to purchase a mini pandora but was not sure if the shape would work on me because I've never carried anything like it, and it is currently not a bag I can afford (nor would necessarily think to save up towards if I'm not certain whether the style is functional for me).
> 
> Would it be wrong to test out the style with the cheaper 'inspired' version? It's not a replica or direct copy. Halston is its own brand but this bag is _very_ close to the real thing. I'll try to find a picture online to attach.
> I'm actually torn because, to my simple mind, it looks so close to the real deal. Then again, I've never seen a pandora in real life, so maybe it doesn't look that similar to anyone else?
> 
> Where do you guys stand on using a cheaper version to test out a style, with the intention of upgrading to the real deal if the style works for you and becomes attainable at a later stage in life when finances permit?
> 
> Edit: found a picture...
> View attachment 4999300


I think it is a great idea and sounds financially wise!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Finally getting around to posting my orange Henri Bendel Waldorf satchel.  I had some fun today pairing it with a few outfits and other accessories -- a camel hair blazer, vintage earrings, also a string of coral beads, and a cream colored sweater to mention a few things.  It's already dark and I missed capturing this one earlier when the sun was out so not sure if I got the exact color of the bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> I struggle with blue bags because I wear a lot of (a) jeans, so I’m not a fan of the blue-on-blue effect, and (b) black pants, and while black goes with everything, there’s a lot of shades of blue that I think don’t look good with black (pastel blues for example).


I find that a very dark blue, almost like a midnight blue or very dark navy is the most versatile in terms of going with other colors.  But I know what you mean -- there are so many shades of blue and something like turquoise blue for instance is more of a pop color, while some other shades of blue (depending on the undertones) don't really go with everything even though they may appear to be neutral.

I am yet to catch up on all the posts, but have been admiring all the beautiful green bags this week!  I have some color redundancies in my bag collection and I might need to go in and do a good sort out and maybe re-home duplicate colors and perhaps get a green bag at some point.


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5000048
> 
> Finally getting around to posting my orange Henri Bendel Waldorf satchel.  I had some fun today pairing it with a few outfits and other accessories -- a camel hair blazer, vintage earrings, also a string of coral beads, and a cream colored sweater to mention a few things.  It's already dark and I missed capturing this one earlier when the sun was out so not sure if I got the exact color of the bag.



Very pretty bag! Looks like a great color to pair with the pieces you have selected.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> Very pretty bag! Looks like a great color to pair with the pieces you have selected.


Thank you!  You will see its twin in dark blue during blue week as that's in my collection too.   I am debating if I should keep this one but still undecided as yet.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Here are the Kawa Oras that I am constipating ...that were still available (when I checked earlier this week)
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996866
> View attachment 4996867
> View attachment 4996868
> View attachment 4996869
> 
> I’ve liked the first 2 since I saw it in late 2019 ( and couldn’t decide) Now I also find the 3rd colorway intriguing.  The last one I think I will eliminate.  I know..I need to see how which colorway fills holes in my wardrobe.  I realize that while I love a riot of color (#2), I tend to wear neutrals (#1). DH called #3 Miami Dolphins..whatever, dude.
> 
> see my dilemna?


All this Kawa Ora talk got me excited, even though I hadn't considered it before. I just bought #4. It will fit beautifully into my wardrobe! (I'll show you mine if you show me yours!!!)


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> Popping in but not at all caught up. I hope to read the 10+ pages that I've missed out on and get caught up in the next few days. Hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> Question for the group on whether this would be morally wrong. A friend of mine found a pre-loved Halston bag in a thrift store, that is practically brand new. She asked me if I would like it, given how fond I am of my clutches from the brand.
> I was shocked to see that the bag looks very similar to the Givenchy Pandora. I mean, eerily similar, bar the different brand name and the fact that it's triangular rather than a box shape. Looking at the bag from the front, it could be mistaken for a Pandora. From the side, when carried, it looks like a slouchy pandora- you don't notice the slight difference in the overall shape.
> 
> I have always wanted to purchase a mini pandora but was not sure if the shape would work on me because I've never carried anything like it, and it is currently not a bag I can afford (nor would necessarily think to save up towards if I'm not certain whether the style is functional for me).
> 
> Would it be wrong to test out the style with the cheaper 'inspired' version? It's not a replica or direct copy. Halston is its own brand but this bag is _very_ close to the real thing. I'll try to find a picture online to attach.
> I'm actually torn because, to my simple mind, it looks so close to the real deal. Then again, I've never seen a pandora in real life, so maybe it doesn't look that similar to anyone else?
> 
> Where do you guys stand on using a cheaper version to test out a style, with the intention of upgrading to the real deal if the style works for you and becomes attainable at a later stage in life when finances permit?
> 
> Edit: found a picture...
> View attachment 4999300


+1 with [USER=454481]@msd_bags, @whateve, and @Hazzelnut!  This isn’t a replica! Enjoy! 
Also, I did the same as @whateve, re the issey miyake bao bao look alike. 
Congrats @ElainePG re the Kawa Ora!
Thank you for your compliment @momasaurus! I got the trim from brand JFA or brandoff for well under 1K usd in 2020.
@dcooney4, cannot wait to see what you are considering for a new formal dress for your DD’s wedding!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> The second twilly is done. I am happy that I used the orange border for one side of the twilly. I really get two different looks! One has more contrast to the bag, one blends more. Now I can keep the handles from wearing more until I send it out to the spa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997890
> View attachment 4997891


These came out great! You are very talented.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> I’ve tried blue bags several times but I never seem to get enough wear out of them. Which is weird because I love wearing pink, and blue and pink are one of my absolute favorite color combos.
> 
> I will say that I have my eye on a blue bag for later this year, which I suspect will be the one that sticks. This velvet flap is supposed to come out in the Chanel 21A collection and I think it is to die for. Would wear it with rich jewel-tone pink, rich jewel-tone green, black, even some shades of purple....
> 
> View attachment 4998582
> 
> 
> 
> In other ‘news’, I continue to have luck rotating vigorously through my bag collection since the start of the year. In Jan I wore every bag twice (other than my super summery Coach bag), and I’m on track again for this month.
> 
> Today broke this one out... this was one of my Jan purchases that I didn’t show off yet. BV mini pouch in the ‘amaranto’ color, which is a vibrant magenta pink - my favorite shade of pink. The color in this photo is pretty good, but in person I would say there is a slightly stronger purple modifier than this pic would suggest.
> View attachment 4998587


Both are pretty and I can’t take my eyes off your Amarato mini pouch - stunning colour.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Well, I completely agree with you about Marco's outstanding customer service. When I decided to buy a bag from him, he was a joy to work with. He found the exact leather I was looking for (NOT on his web site… tucked away in a corner of his workshop) and he made suggestions about the type of hardware that would look good with that leather.
> 
> I'm thrilled with my (one & only) MM bag, the Luna, and before the pandemic had me sheltering in place I found myself reaching for it often. Everything about it is perfect.
> 
> I've not been tempted by any of his other bags, though. And, while I know many tPF members get all excited about customizing, like mixing a bunch of leather colors together, I must admit I'm generally not crazy about how those customized bags come out. The only way I customized my Luna was to have him make the strap a bit shorter for me, since I'm short. And to add a pocket on the back for my cell phone (but this was already one of the available options, so I assumed it would work… and it did!).
> 
> View attachment 4998712


Beautiful bag and great outfit. I love your necklace Elaine.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Here she is! Better late than never!!!
> View attachment 4998943


 I get happy looking at your yellow Bal, Elaine.


JenJBS said:


> My green bags...
> 
> Mini Ina by Behno
> MiniMAC by Rebecca Minkoff
> Bianca by Brandon Blackwood
> 
> View attachment 4999041
> View attachment 4999045
> View attachment 4999046


Yummy bags, the colours and the leathers, so pretty!


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5000048
> 
> Finally getting around to posting my orange Henri Bendel Waldorf satchel.  I had some fun today pairing it with a few outfits and other accessories -- a camel hair blazer, vintage earrings, also a string of coral beads, and a cream colored sweater to mention a few things.  It's already dark and I missed capturing this one earlier when the sun was out so not sure if I got the exact color of the bag.


Great looking bag - I like the shape and colour.


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> I don't see any problem with it. It's an authentic Halston, and you aren't trying to pass it off as a Givenchy. It seems like a smart idea.





cowgirlsboots said:


> A style that quotes the style of another bag does not make it a replica and I would happily go for the Halston bag.





Kimbashop said:


> I think it is a great idea and sounds financially wise!





880 said:


> This isn’t a replica! Enjoy!


Thank you all so much! Unfortunately when my friend went back for the bag, she inspected it more closely and found that it was terribly mouldy on the inside. I've never been good at removing mould from leather (have attempted twice previously and no amount of brushing, product or airing out worked). I asked her to pass on it; maybe someone else will be able to clean it up and enjoy.
Oh well, at least the bag is on my radar now and I may be able to grab another further down the road. 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> I had some fun today pairing it with a few outfits and other accessories -- a camel hair blazer, vintage earrings, also a string of coral beads, and a cream colored sweater to mention a few things.


Love what you've done here. I always try to envisage how I'd style an orange bag. This is inspirational!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> This MZW is beautiful!!!


Thanks!


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> +1 with [USER=454481]@msd_bags, @whateve, and @Hazzelnut!  This isn’t a replica! Enjoy!
> Also, I did the same as @whateve, re the issey miyake bao bao look alike.
> Congrats @ElainePG re the Kawa Ora!
> Thank you for your compliment @momasaurus! I got the trim from brand JFA or brandoff for well under 1K usd in 2020.
> @dcooney4, cannot wait to see what you are considering for a new formal dress for your DD’s wedding!


Wow. I have quite a few items from both those sellers. Well, please think of me if you are ever contemplating rehoming that trim!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5000048
> 
> Finally getting around to posting my orange Henri Bendel Waldorf satchel.  I had some fun today pairing it with a few outfits and other accessories -- a camel hair blazer, vintage earrings, also a string of coral beads, and a cream colored sweater to mention a few things.  It's already dark and I missed capturing this one earlier when the sun was out so not sure if I got the exact color of the bag.


I love the clean lines on this. The only henry bendel item I have is a fun strap .


----------



## dcooney4

I have discovered I don't like grey on bags on me, or at least not taupe grey.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Is there a color that you discovered works well for you ? Is there a color you find that just doesn't work for you? For me I discovered that green bags can work well for me. Grey not so much. I looked like death warmed over carrying a grey/ taupe bag.


----------



## doni

I am finding it difficult to keep up with this thread! 

@jblended, agree with everyone re inspired bags that are not fakes trying to pass as authentic. Look at the LV Alma, noone would feel bad carrying it and it was more than inspired by the Hermes Bolide, at the time a very new and unusual shape for a bag. Or the Gucci Jackie and the Hermes Trim (which inspired which?) which look almost identical...

@JenJBS Such a nice selection of green bags! I love green bags but somehow I have none and have always disposed of the ones I have got. Somehow I love the color in theory and it does not work so well for me in practice, which brings me to



dcooney4 said:


> Is there a color that you discovered works well for you ? Is there a color you find that just doesn't work for you? For me I discovered that green bags can work well for me. Grey not so much. I looked like death warmed over carrying a grey/ taupe bag.



I have come to the conclusion that gray, which looks great in wools and knits, is not a color that becomes leather. It somehow makes it look and feel flat and dull. Unless it is a very dark anthracite kind of gray (which counts as a shade of black) no gray bags for me.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> Is there a color that you discovered works well for you ? Is there a color you find that just doesn't work for you? For me I discovered that green bags can work well for me. Grey not so much. I looked like death warmed over carrying a grey/ taupe bag.



The only colors I don’t really like on a bag for myself are neon yellow and neon yellowy green. I’m a redhead and have a pinky skin tone, so those colors clash horribly with my skin.

I’ve been trying to stay away from getting any yellow bag because the last time I owned one, I just couldn’t pair it with much. If this came back in stock I’d probably get it tho. They just paired the bag with the perfect colors in these model shots.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I have discovered I don't like grey on bags on me, or at least not taupe grey.


I have a grey bag and never seem to reach for it, a charcoal Coach Prairie satchel. But I can’t list it...my first really nice purse and a gift from my DH for our second Christmas together. I think I need to wear it on my visit to mom today. 
Pink bags are nice... in theory. I bought and listed three bright pink bags...one tote, one mini dome, one small RM bucket bag... and painted a listed a pale pink Coach that was given to me. I wore the bright pink bags once each and they just felt wrong. I thought the fact that they were brighter would make them sassy and it does, but not my brand of sassy.
Even before the Pico, I really started to warm to orange, a color I hated until the last year or two. Now I love it, possibly as much or a tad more than red, which was my favorite color since I was a kid. I think because i prize happiness so much more now and it reflects where I live in my life now, despite the difficulties. I am so not grey or black in my life.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I have discovered I don't like grey on bags on me, or at least not taupe grey.
> ...
> Is there a color you find that just doesn't work for you?



I don't do taupe grey or greige at all! I can't do any beige, tan or any shade of brown either. It just doesn't make my heart sing and looks all sorts of wrong on me.
I do well with darker shades of grey (concrete, anthracite) with cool undertones.



doni said:


> I am finding it difficult to keep up with this thread!


Me too! I have given up! 


doni said:


> @jblended, agree with everyone re inspired bags that are not fakes trying to pass as authentic. Look at the LV Alma, noone would feel bad carrying it and it was more than inspired by the Hermes Bolide, at the time a very new and unusual shape for a bag. Or the Gucci Jackie and the Hermes Trim (which inspired which?) which look almost identical...


You're absolutely right! Thank you 


BowieFan1971 said:


> think because i prize happiness so much more now and it reflects where I live in my life now, despite the difficulties. I am so not grey or black in my life.


Wow! That line took my breath away! 
I'm so happy for you! It's incredible that you're at a point in your life where you can find (and prioritize) joy even amidst the challenges (I recall you sharing about your mum )... I'm just so moved by this. I aspire to reach that point myself, hopefully soon.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> I am finding it difficult to keep up with this thread!
> 
> @jblended, agree with everyone re inspired bags that are not fakes trying to pass as authentic. Look at the LV Alma, noone would feel bad carrying it and it was more than inspired by the Hermes Bolide, at the time a very new and unusual shape for a bag. Or the Gucci Jackie and the Hermes Trim (which inspired which?) which look almost identical...
> 
> @JenJBS Such a nice selection of green bags! I love green bags but somehow I have none and have always disposed of the ones I have got. Somehow I love the color in theory and it does not work so well for me in practice, which brings me to
> 
> 
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that gray, which looks great in wools and knits, is not a color that becomes leather. It somehow makes it look and feel flat and dull. Unless it is a very dark anthracite kind of gray (which counts as a shade of black) no gray bags for me.


Interesting about grey. That's possible about the flat look. But a friend has a toile/leather Plume in the color ardoise. It's deep and rich looking, maybe in contrast with the toile. Maybe an entire bag would look dull.


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> The only colors I don’t really like on a bag for myself are neon yellow and neon yellowy green. I’m a redhead and have a pinky skin tone, so those colors clash horribly with my skin.
> 
> I’ve been trying to stay away from getting any yellow bag because the last time I owned one, I just couldn’t pair it with much. If this came back in stock I’d probably get it tho. They just paired the bag with the perfect colors in these model shots.
> 
> View attachment 5000570


THis is beautiful to look at! But with white hair and pale skin i could never ever ever !


----------



## baghabitz34

My greens: moss green Coach Tabby, ivy green Coach Rogue, miscellaneous SLGs from Leatherology, MK, Longchamp, LV, Coach. I don’t recall what brand the camo piece is, picked it up from Nordstrom Rack a few years ago.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Yummy bags, the colours and the leathers, so pretty!



Thank you! 




jblended said:


> Thank you all so much! Unfortunately when my friend went back for the bag, she inspected it more closely and found that it was terribly mouldy on the inside. I've never been good at removing mould from leather (have attempted twice previously and no amount of brushing, product or airing out worked). I asked her to pass on it; maybe someone else will be able to clean it up and enjoy.
> Oh well, at least the bag is on my radar now and I may be able to grab another further down the road.



So sorry the bag didn't work out.   But glad the mould was found before the bag was purchased.




doni said:


> @jblended, agree with everyone re inspired bags that are not fakes trying to pass as authentic. Look at the LV Alma, noone would feel bad carrying it and it was more than inspired by the Hermes Bolide, at the time a very new and unusual shape for a bag. Or the Gucci Jackie and the Hermes Trim (which inspired which?) which look almost identical...
> 
> @JenJBS Such a nice selection of green bags! I love green bags but somehow I have none and have always disposed of the ones I have got. Somehow I love the color in theory and it does not work so well for me in practice, which brings me to
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that gray, which looks great in wools and knits, is not a color that becomes leather. It somehow makes it look and feel flat and dull. Unless it is a very dark anthracite kind of gray (which counts as a shade of black) no gray bags for me.



Great examples! 

Thank you!  Yellow is like that for me. It's so cheerful and sunny on others, but doesn't work for me.

Agreed! Really well said.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5000652
> 
> My greens: moss green Coach Tabby, ivy green Coach Rogue, miscellaneous SLGs from Leatherology, MK, Longchamp, LV, Coach. I don’t recall what brand the camo piece is, picked it up from Nordstrom Rack a few years ago.


Love all your greens.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Here is my Grey to stay Coach Prairie satchel
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Wore it to my mom’s and it put a smile on my DH’s face. I think a scarf helps...this one is a Jean Patou pocket square.


----------



## jblended

baghabitz34 said:


> My greens: moss green Coach Tabby, ivy green Coach Rogue, miscellaneous SLGs from Leatherology, MK, Longchamp, LV, Coach. I don’t recall what brand the camo piece is, picked it up from Nordstrom Rack a few years ago.



Gorgeous bags. But the owl charm on the Rogue is the most charming thing I've seen in a while! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Here is my Grey to stay Coach Prairie satchel. Wore it to my mom’s and it put a smile on my DH’s face. I think a scarf helps...this one is a Jean Patou pocket square.


Love it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5000652
> 
> My greens: moss green Coach Tabby, ivy green Coach Rogue, miscellaneous SLGs from Leatherology, MK, Longchamp, LV, Coach. I don’t recall what brand the camo piece is, picked it up from Nordstrom Rack a few years ago.


These are beautiful - I love the soft green lining in the Rogue! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Here is my Grey to stay Coach Prairie satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wore it to my mom’s and it put a smile on my DH’s face. I think a scarf helps...this one is a Jean Patou pocket square.


The perfect accessory for your bag!
I like gray bags, and think they can go with a lot of things - but it has to be the right color of gray.


----------



## ElainePG

CoachMaven said:


> I'm glad this post is here, this color(s) of the week is really forcing me to take an inventory of what I have. I did not realize how many green bags I own! I always thought it was a color I lacked and now I realize I have a lot in this color. Clearly a sign for an intervention....
> My newest bag, the Coach reissue Ergo 33:
> View attachment 4997737
> 
> Bleecker large flap:
> View attachment 4997740
> 
> Legacy Turnlock? This one I'm unsure of the name:
> View attachment 4997742
> 
> Canteen:
> View attachment 4997743
> 
> Rogue 25:
> View attachment 4997747
> 
> Double zip grommet:
> View attachment 4997748
> 
> Market Tote:
> View attachment 4997750


That Rogue 25… yum!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thank you dear Elaine. *I am trying different knots*, I usually just chuck a scarf on and don’t worry about it.


I'm like you… I have a few fave knots, and that's the end of it. Mostly just wrapped a couple of times around my neck and knotted, so it doesn't get in the food when I'm cooking dinner!   

But now I'm inspired to go to MaiTai's blog and learn some new techniques.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> *Just get one*. You will love it and then you will get more. They are wonderful bags, and so well-priced!


Um…so… I did.  
It should be here next week. I'll post a photo. I found the color I wanted on the "almost perfect" page, and I simply could not pass it up! My gosh, if the price was any lower, they'd be paying me to get the bag!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My one green bag - a vintage Alligator - it has the lovliest leather lining.
> View attachment 4998603


So nice to see Miss Allie again this year. She is such a stunning bag!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love beige and taupe bags more than any other color....except perhaps midnight navy. Those are the truly vertaile colors in my life. Plus black of course.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> So nice to see Miss Allie again this year. She is such a stunning bag!


Thank you Elaine! I am so glad you're able to post again - we missed you!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I'm like you… I have a few fave knots, and that's the end of it. Mostly just wrapped a couple of times around my neck and knotted, so it doesn't get in the food when I'm cooking dinner!
> 
> But now I'm inspired to go to MaiTai's blog and learn some new techniques.


 In addition to MaiTai’s blog, I also recommend joining in the Scarf of the Day thread, it’s tying the knot week and there are some awesome examples, tutorials and video links. Start at post 6474, @Yoon daily scarf kicks off the week’s theme.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-scarf-are-you-wearing-today.1038061/page-432
Here’s my snail knot on a Bottega Veneta scarf.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here is my Grey to stay Coach Prairie satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wore it to my mom’s and it put a smile on my DH’s face. I think a scarf helps...this one is a Jean Patou pocket square.


This probably the nicest grey I have seen. Not drab at all. Love the scarf on it too.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> I have to confess that high-end red lipstick is a bit of an obsession for me. I wear it almost every day even when I don't see anyone but my family. It just cheers me up. I was seasonally analyzed as a "Bright Winter" so I choose colors from my palette that work for my undertone (which is slightly cool and needs bright, clear colors):
> 
> *Tom Ford* Cherry Lush (A true cherry red; blueish-pinky red. Beautiful formula; for that price, it should be)
> *Chanel* #104 Passion (very true red, slightly cool. Think "classic.")
> *Chanel* #102 Palpitante (pinkish-red, but on me, it leans toward dark pink. Goes on more muted than my other lippies. Currently one of my faves-- aptly named).
> *Bite* Sour Cherry (dark cherry red. They discontinued this color and I'm very sad about it)
> *Guerlain* #21 Cherry Red (_do you see a theme here?_ -- Bright cherry red. Beautiful coverage, and packaging TDF)
> *YSL* #11 Rouge Gouache (One of my favorites in terms of shades, longevity, and shine. It is really hard to describe what the color is, but it is beautiful--kind of like a strawberry red. Sadly, they have discontinued it. BOOOO)
> Reds that don't work on me:
> 
> *Dior* #999 red. This is Dior's classic red but sadly I can't wear it because it looks orange on me! I bet this lippie would look great on anyone who has warm undertones and can rock orange-red. Seriously looking to give it away so it doesn't go to waste but right now during COVID that is not a possibility.


Intrigued by your list of cool, bright reds @Kimbashop . I went on a search for Guerlain #21, but I couldn't find it. Or, at least, I found one called #21, but then it wasn't named Cherry Red. The one I found was in the customizable case.
When you have time, can you send me a link?


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> In addition to MaiTai’s blog, I also recommend joining in the Scarf of the Day thread, it’s tying the knot week and there are some awesome examples, tutorials and video links. Start at post 6474, @Yoon daily scarf kicks off the week’s theme.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-scarf-are-you-wearing-today.1038061/page-432
> Here’s my snail knot on a Bottega Veneta scarf.
> View attachment 5000768


Wow. Just… wow. Heading over to that thread after lunch!!


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   Mom loves the Utah Symphony, and I love Ballet West. I agree that SLC has a lot of performing arts. Plus the Living Traditions Festival and Art Festival in the summer. I really missed those this year.  *You'll understand what I'm talking about when I say I live in Bountiful*.


I do indeed!


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> OOH, PRETTY! She looks great with that strap too. Which Bal yellow is this?


Thank you! It's called "Curry." Purchased in 2014, though I don't know if the color was from that year (I'm not really up to speed on seasonal Bal colors). 
I love the size of the City bag, but the strap is much too short to carry crossbody, and with my neck & shoulder issues I really prefer a crossbody design. The strap is just an inexpensive one from Mautto but it's bright & cheerful.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Popping in but not at all caught up. I hope to read the 10+ pages that I've missed out on and get caught up in the next few days. Hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> Question for the group on whether this would be morally wrong. A friend of mine found a pre-loved Halston bag in a thrift store, that is practically brand new. She asked me if I would like it, given how fond I am of my clutches from the brand.
> I was shocked to see that the bag looks very similar to the Givenchy Pandora. I mean, eerily similar, bar the different brand name and the fact that it's triangular rather than a box shape. Looking at the bag from the front, it could be mistaken for a Pandora. From the side, when carried, it looks like a slouchy pandora- you don't notice the slight difference in the overall shape.
> 
> I have always wanted to purchase a mini pandora but was not sure if the shape would work on me because I've never carried anything like it, and it is currently not a bag I can afford (nor would necessarily think to save up towards if I'm not certain whether the style is functional for me).
> 
> Would it be wrong to test out the style with the cheaper 'inspired' version? It's not a replica or direct copy. Halston is its own brand but this bag is _very_ close to the real thing. I'll try to find a picture online to attach.
> I'm actually torn because, to my simple mind, it looks so close to the real deal. Then again, I've never seen a pandora in real life, so maybe it doesn't look that similar to anyone else?
> 
> Where do you guys stand on using a cheaper version to test out a style, with the intention of upgrading to the real deal if the style works for you and becomes attainable at a later stage in life when finances permit?
> 
> Edit: found a picture...
> View attachment 4999300


I see no moral issue here. It's not a fake. Lots of bags copy more expensive versions. 
Or, for example, if you were interested in a leather version of a bag, but weren't sure if the shape/design would work for you, there wouldn't be anything wrong with getting the same bag in nylon, would there?
I say go for it.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> The color and that nice wide strap are fabulous.


Thank you! The wide strap makes it so easy to carry! And as soon as I saw a sample of that bronze leather, I was smitten.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> This probably the nicest grey I have seen. Not drab at all. Love the scarf on it too.


The sunlight made it look lighter/brighter than IRL


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Thanks so much. The phone case is kind of pink. I love all those fruity colors: *mango, peach, persimmon*!


Beach drinks… in a tall glass, with a straw and a little umbrella!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Beautiful bag and great outfit. *I love your necklace Elaine*.


Thank you, @More bags . I like that necklace, too. Mr. PG bought it a couple of years ago when we were wandering around at a local street fair. It was sold to us as "amethyst" but it was so inexpensive that it's most likely something else. I don't care. It's a lovely shade of purple, interspersed with silver beads, and because it's chunky, it goes great with a casual sweater and jeans (my go-to look).


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you Elaine! I am so glad you're able to post again - we missed you!


What a sweet thing to say!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> Great looking bag - I like the shape and colour.


Thank you!  I like the shape as well, and the size is compact, but still fits my essentials.


jblended said:


> Love what you've done here. I always try to envisage how I'd style an orange bag. This is inspirational!


Thank you for the kind words. I never wore my orange bag because I wasn't sure how best to style and incorporate that color into my wardrobe so this exercise helped me as well.  I think it's good for me to do this kind of pre-planning, especially with brighter colors so when the time comes to wear it, I know exactly what to pull together for a cohesive look.

Too bad the bag you were looking at didn't work out.  Hopefully, you will find a similar bag soon for you to try out the style and see if it works for you.



dcooney4 said:


> I love the clean lines on this. The only henry bendel item I have is a fun strap .


They had some interesting bags but unfortunately they closed down.   Would love to see your strap when you get the chance!

Regarding handbag colors (great question), I would say that very bright neon-like colors and also a very stark white (prefer a soft white or cream) don't work for me.  I prefer colors like black, brown (all shades), dark blue, burgundy, certain shades of beige (depends on undertones) as well as pastels.  I love pastels but am always a bit hesitant because of color transfer issues.  If color transfer was not an issue, I would probably have a lot of pastels in my wardrobe.  Actually, when it comes to color, I have a slight problem with redundancies.  For instance, I have noticed I have more brown bags (sometimes with only a slight shade variation) or dark blue bags.  But I do love them all even if they are very close in shade!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Thank you all so much! Unfortunately when my friend went back for the bag, she inspected it more closely and found that it was terribly mouldy on the inside. I've never been good at removing mould from leather (have attempted twice previously and no amount of brushing, product or airing out worked). I asked her to pass on it; maybe someone else will be able to clean it up and enjoy.
> Oh well, at least the bag is on my radar now and I may be able to grab another further down the road.


What a shame about the mould! It tends to be tricky to fully get rid of it, so I think it was the right decision not to get the bag. Good luck finding another one!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  I like the shape as well, and the size is compact, but still fits my essentials.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. I never wore my orange bag because I wasn't sure how best to style and incorporate that color into my wardrobe so this exercise helped me as well.  I think it's good for me to do this kind of pre-planning, especially with brighter colors so when the time comes to wear it, I know exactly what to pull together for a cohesive look.
> 
> Too bad the bag you were looking at didn't work out.  Hopefully, you will find a similar bag soon for you to try out the style and see if it works for you.
> 
> 
> They had some interesting bags but unfortunately they closed down.   Would love to see your strap when you get the chance!
> 
> Regarding handbag colors (great question), I would say that very bright neon-like colors and also a very stark white (prefer a soft white or cream) don't work for me.  I prefer colors like black, brown (all shades), dark blue, burgundy, certain shades of beige (depends on undertones) as well as pastels.  I love pastels but am always a bit hesitant because of color transfer issues.  If color transfer was not an issue, I would probably have a lot of pastels in my wardrobe.  Actually, when it comes to color, I have a slight problem with redundancies.  For instance, I have noticed I have more brown bags (sometimes with only a slight shade variation) or dark blue bags.  But I do love them all even if they are very close in shade!


Here you go!


----------



## Jereni

momasaurus said:


> THis is beautiful to look at! But with white hair and pale skin i could never ever ever !



With my pale pinky skin I probably couldn’t pull it off either. It probably looks great on olive skin tones. I just thought it was one of the best-looking yellow bags I’ve seen. 



SouthernPurseGal said:


> I love beige and taupe bags more than any other color....except perhaps midnight navy. Those are the truly vertaile colors in my life. Plus black of course.



Same - I love taupe bags more than is healthy and I don’t know if I’ve ever even evaluated if they look good on me. I just love them... probably because they pair well with brightly colored shirts, which I have a decent number of. 




More bags said:


> In addition to MaiTai’s blog, I also recommend joining in the Scarf of the Day thread, it’s tying the knot week and there are some awesome examples, tutorials and video links. Start at post 6474, @Yoon daily scarf kicks off the week’s theme.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-scarf-are-you-wearing-today.1038061/page-432
> Here’s my snail knot on a Bottega Veneta scarf.
> View attachment 5000787



Beautiful scarf and I love this knot!


----------



## Jereni

My apologies because this is not terribly related to the current topics of conversation but @Sparkletastic I ran across this bag the other day and thought of you! Talk about a little jewel box of a bucket bag!

The designer is Alaia. It’s just so petal-y perfect...


----------



## doni

momasaurus said:


> Interesting about grey. That's possible about the flat look. But a friend has a toile/leather Plume in the color ardoise. It's deep and rich looking, maybe in contrast with the toile. Maybe an entire bag would look dull.


Ah, I would make an exception for that one without thinking twice


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I have discovered I don't like grey on bags on me, or at least not taupe grey.


The only grays I like for me have to lean more towards blue than brown. I can't do any kind of beige or taupe.


----------



## keodi

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5000048
> 
> Finally getting around to posting my orange Henri Bendel Waldorf satchel.  I had some fun today pairing it with a few outfits and other accessories -- a camel hair blazer, vintage earrings, also a string of coral beads, and a cream colored sweater to mention a few things.  It's already dark and I missed capturing this one earlier when the sun was out so not sure if I got the exact color of the bag.


I love this bag! it's beautiful!


Jereni said:


> The only colors I don’t really like on a bag for myself are neon yellow and neon yellowy green. I’m a redhead and have a pinky skin tone, so those colors clash horribly with my skin.
> 
> I’ve been trying to stay away from getting any yellow bag because the last time I owned one, I just couldn’t pair it with much. If this came back in stock I’d probably get it tho. They just paired the bag with the perfect colors in these model shots.
> 
> View attachment 5000570


I love the yellow on this Polene!


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5000652
> 
> My greens: moss green Coach Tabby, ivy green Coach Rogue, miscellaneous SLGs from Leatherology, MK, Longchamp, LV, Coach. I don’t recall what brand the camo piece is, picked it up from Nordstrom Rack a few years ago.


I love the variations of greens in your collection!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Here is my Grey to stay Coach Prairie satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wore it to my mom’s and it put a smile on my DH’s face. I think a scarf helps...this one is a Jean Patou pocket square.


I love it!


More bags said:


> In addition to MaiTai’s blog, I also recommend joining in the Scarf of the Day thread, it’s tying the knot week and there are some awesome examples, tutorials and video links. Start at post 6474, @Yoon daily scarf kicks off the week’s theme.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-scarf-are-you-wearing-today.1038061/page-432
> Here’s my snail knot on a Bottega Veneta scarf.
> View attachment 5000787


I love this!


Jereni said:


> My apologies because this is not terribly related to the current topics of conversation but @Sparkletastic I ran across this bag the other day and thought of you! Talk about a little jewel box of a bucket bag!
> 
> The designer is Alaia. It’s just so petal-y perfect...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000955


I like!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Is there a color that you discovered works well for you ? Is there a color you find that just doesn't work for you? For me I discovered that green bags can work well for me. Grey not so much. I looked like death warmed over carrying a grey/ taupe bag.


Jewel tones work for me. Pastels don't. I have a gorgeous ballerina pink bag that I never reach for. It just doesn't go with my wardrobe. Beige is the worst for me.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Here you go!


What a fun strap!


----------



## baghabitz34

jblended said:


> Gorgeous bags. But the owl charm on the Rogue is the most charming thing I've seen in a while!
> 
> Love it!


Thanks! Bought it from the Kate Spade outlet a couple of years ago. The charm gives the bag the little ‘pop’ that it needed.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here is my Grey to stay Coach Prairie satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wore it to my mom’s and it put a smile on my DH’s face. I think a scarf helps...this one is a Jean Patou pocket square.


That’s a really beautiful bag. I love light pearly grey.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> That’s a really beautiful bag. I love light pearly grey.


It’s not really light. This is more accurate color-wise. Funny thing, in both pics, there is a pearly sheen to it that is not there IRL....


----------



## whateve

I had a gray bag that should have ticked all my boxes. Eventually it just wasn't love and I got rid of it. DH was upset because it was the first Coach bag he bought me at a boutique.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> In addition to MaiTai’s blog, I also recommend joining in the Scarf of the Day thread, it’s tying the knot week and there are some awesome examples, tutorials and video links. Start at post 6474, @Yoon daily scarf kicks off the week’s theme.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-scarf-are-you-wearing-today.1038061/page-432
> Here’s my snail knot on a Bottega Veneta scarf.
> View attachment 5000787


So pretty!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> Here you go!


Thank you for sharing.  This is such a vibrant, happy pattern and makes me think of summer and sunshiny days.


keodi said:


> I love this bag! it's beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Since we were talking about bags 'inspired by' other designer bags... I saw this Dolce & Gabana bag, and just chuckled... So blatantly obvious this was inspired by the Bal Moto bags.


----------



## JenJBS

All those lovely orange bags (especially a certain Hermes... @BowieFan1971 ; and butterscotch Nomad @CoachMaven ) last week have me looking for one. Found this lovely color on the Mansur Gavriel website. Asked if they might ever make the Cloud Clutch in this color. The response: "I would stay tuned for our fall winter collection as we tend to release more autumn colors around August and September!"
If this colorway comes out in the Cloud clutch, I'm so getting it!


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Beautiful scarf and I love this knot!


Thanks Jereni.


keodi said:


> I love this!


Thank you keodi.


Cookiefiend said:


> So pretty!


Thanks Cookie. Looking at Yoon’s photos, I realize I did the knot backwards!


----------



## momasaurus

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5000652
> 
> My greens: moss green Coach Tabby, ivy green Coach Rogue, miscellaneous SLGs from Leatherology, MK, Longchamp, LV, Coach. I don’t recall what brand the camo piece is, picked it up from Nordstrom Rack a few years ago.


I love all these!!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Um…so… I did.
> It should be here next week. I'll post a photo. I found the color I wanted on the "almost perfect" page, and I simply could not pass it up! My gosh, if the price was any lower, they'd be paying me to get the bag!!!


YAY! I know - the prices are sooooo enticing. Can't wait to see what you got and I hope you love it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> YAY! I know - the prices are sooooo enticing. Can't wait to see what you got and I hope you love it.


Can’t believe their very cute “almost perfect” circle bags are $48 and $68! If I was in the market.....but my Pico put me on temporary Ban Island until at least my Alma DE sells....for more than the lowball $500 someone tried to offer.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Question- because I trust your judgment. I want to wear my scarves year round. I have very short hair, pixie cut. Would it look stupid if I wore a scarf on my head because my hair is short and would not come out at all except a wee bit of bangs? Thinking something like this...worn with a tee and shorts, jeans or a long skirt and ballerina flats or sandals.


----------



## BowieFan1971

And I am officially spoiled...though my grey Coach is not an outlet bag, now that I have the Clemence Pico, the pebbled leather on it feels thin and slightly stiff...slippery slope, indeed.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question- because I trust your judgment. I want to wear my scarves year round. I have very short hair, pixie cut. Would it look stupid if I wore a scarf on my head because my hair is short and would not come out at all except a wee bit of bangs? Thinking something like this...worn with a tee and shorts, jeans or a long skirt and ballerina flats or sandals.


_Super_ cute! I have at various points shaved my head entirely or rocked a pixie cut, and I would almost always style with silk scarves in this manner to soften the look. It's really cute (simple and effortless but still gives a real *pow* to your look), and having seen a couple of your pictures, I think you'd look incredibly pretty doing this. 
Just be wary if you use any product in your hair...I do, so I would hand wash the scarves immediately after wear to prevent any product build up on the fabric and/or staining. 

Here's a video for some inspiration on various ways to tie...


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I had a gray bag that should have ticked all my boxes. Eventually it just wasn't love and I got rid of it. DH was upset because it was the first Coach bag he bought me at a boutique.


It's pretty. But you're the one carrying it. If you don't love it, you don't love it. Hopefully someone else gave it the love it deserves!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> YAY! I know - the prices are sooooo enticing. Can't wait to see what you got and I hope you love it.


Oh, I'm sure I will! My only worry is the strap, which might be too narrow if I put a lot into the bag. But I don't often overload a bag, so it will probably be fine. 
I know I could buy a wider fabric strap, but then that begins to feel like the Barbie Doll phenomenon. You know: the little doll wasn't expensive, but then there were her clothes, and her shoes, and her handbags, and her sunglasses, and her little red convertible…


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Intrigued by your list of cool, bright reds @Kimbashop . I went on a search for Guerlain #21, but I couldn't find it. Or, at least, I found one called #21, but then it wasn't named Cherry Red. The one I found was in the customizable case.
> When you have time, can you send me a link?


#21 is the right one!  For some reason I found a few sites that have names with the numbers. I think Cuerlain named them at one point but they don’t now. BTW, the lipstick arrived like a present: beautiful box with a bow, sealed tissue and a few extra treats as a gift along with my lipstick and case. I ordered directly from Guerlain. So pricey with the cap (sold separately) but I ordered it for my birthday and it was a perfect splurge.

the color is on the bright side and lighter than it looks on their page. It also looks a bit warm on me when compared to my other cherry red lipsticks.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question- because I trust your judgment. I want to wear my scarves year round. I have very short hair, pixie cut. Would it look stupid if I wore a scarf on my head because my hair is short and would not come out at all except a wee bit of bangs? Thinking something like this...worn with a tee and shorts, jeans or a long skirt and ballerina flats or sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001655



I don't think it would look stupid at all. I Googled head scarf with pixie cut and the pictures look great!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! It's called "Curry." Purchased in 2014, though I don't know if the color was from that year (I'm not really up to speed on seasonal Bal colors).
> I love the size of the City bag, but the strap is much too short to carry crossbody, and with my neck & shoulder issues I really prefer a crossbody design. The strap is just an inexpensive one from Mautto but it's bright & cheerful.


I find the straps on the city bags really annoying so I use crossbody straps on mine too.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s not really light. This is more accurate color-wise. Funny thing, in both pics, there is a pearly sheen to it that is not there IRL....
> View attachment 5001078


I love this color too!  I love grey.


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question- because I trust your judgment. I want to wear my scarves year round. I have very short hair, pixie cut. Would it look stupid if I wore a scarf on my head because my hair is short and would not come out at all except a wee bit of bangs? Thinking something like this...worn with a tee and shorts, jeans or a long skirt and ballerina flats or sandals.


Do it!! There are a lot of cute short-hair scarf styles!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question- because I trust your judgment. I want to wear my scarves year round. I have very short hair, pixie cut. Would it look stupid if I wore a scarf on my head because my hair is short and would not come out at all except a wee bit of bangs? Thinking something like this...worn with a tee and shorts, jeans or a long skirt and ballerina flats or sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001655


I think you'd look great - go for it! Google pics for inspiration, try it, see how you feel. I like this pic.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I would love to wear a head scarf and I have long hair that falls to the center of my back, but the problem is that my scalp gets really inflamed with the itchies and the flakies when I put any head covering on. I'm such a hot head and my hair is so thick that my scalp must breathe. Anything in addition to my heavy hair is just too steamy.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Here goes....


----------



## Hazzelnut

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here goes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002000
> View attachment 5002001
> View attachment 5002048
> View attachment 5002049



You look great!!


----------



## JenJBS

Opinions please. My pre-loved RM Mini Nikki is much more distressed in come ares than others. I hoped some Leather CPR and Terrago shoe cream would help. Nope. Am I being too picky for letting that bother me? 

I love everything else about it. And since they are only available used, I worry that selling this one to buy another one would result in the same problem. Poshmark, so can't return it. Ugh... This is why I don't enjoy buying used. Too many sellers aren't honest about the condition of the bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here goes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002000
> View attachment 5002001
> View attachment 5002048
> View attachment 5002049



You look stunning!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Opinions please. My pre-loved RM Mini Nikki is much more distressed in come ares than others. I hoped some Leather CPR and Terrago shoe cream would help. Nope. Am I being too picky for letting that bother me?
> 
> I love everything else about it. And since they are only available used, I worry that selling this one to buy another one would result in the same problem. Poshmark, so can't return it. Ugh... This is why I don't enjoy buying used. Too many sellers aren't honest about the condition of the bag.


Sorry, I´m not fully in the picture. So you did buy the Mini Nikki preloved from poshmark and it is worse than described? That´s a shame! I am not familiar with poshmark. Don´t they have any kind of customer protection for when items are not as described? Usually I wouldn´t be bothered by distressed areas when the price of the bag reflects them and find a way to make them a little better, but I would be terribly bothered by receiving something that does not match the description.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hazzelnut said:


> You look great!!


Thanks! I started feeling it after a wee bit and I think this is a look I will rock regularly. The scarf stayed in place and it even looked cuter after it got a little mussed from movement and wind.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Opinions please. My pre-loved RM Mini Nikki is much more distressed in come ares than others. I hoped some Leather CPR and Terrago shoe cream would help. Nope. Am I being too picky for letting that bother me?
> 
> I love everything else about it. And since they are only available used, I worry that selling this one to buy another one would result in the same problem. Poshmark, so can't return it. Ugh... This is why I don't enjoy buying used. Too many sellers aren't honest about the condition of the bag.


Can you post a pic?


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, I´m not fully in the picture. So you did buy the Mini Nikki preloved from poshmark and it is worse than described? That´s a shame! I am not familiar with poshmark. Don´t they have any kind of customer protection for when items are not as described? Usually I wouldn´t be bothered by distressed areas when the price of the bag reflects them and find a way to make them a little better, but I would be terribly bothered by receiving something that does not match the description.



Yes. That's what happened. Poshmark return policy is horrible. They do require you to 'Accept' an item. Once you do, no return allowed. I was dumb enough to Accept it, thinking the CPR and and Terrago cream would solve the issue. 




BowieFan1971 said:


> Can you post a pic?



Yeah. But it doesn't show up well. It's more the feel.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I'm sure I will! My only worry is the strap, which might be too narrow if I put a lot into the bag. But I don't often overload a bag, so it will probably be fine.
> I know I could buy a wider fabric strap, but then that begins to feel like the Barbie Doll phenomenon. You know: the little doll wasn't expensive, but then there were her clothes, and her shoes, and her handbags, and her sunglasses, and her little red convertible…


I have some fabric straps but truth be told I wear the leather straps they come with the most.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question- because I trust your judgment. I want to wear my scarves year round. I have very short hair, pixie cut. Would it look stupid if I wore a scarf on my head because my hair is short and would not come out at all except a wee bit of bangs? Thinking something like this...worn with a tee and shorts, jeans or a long skirt and ballerina flats or sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001655


I think it would look adorable.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

cowgirlsboots said:


> You look stunning!


she did!!! I got the honor of first hand confirmation of loveliness.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! I started feeling it after a wee bit and I think this is a look I will rock regularly. The scarf stayed in place and it even looked cuter after it got a little mussed from movement and wind.


I really like the look on you.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here goes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002000
> View attachment 5002001
> View attachment 5002048
> View attachment 5002049


Very chic and I love your necklace. You did a great job of pulling in the colours of your scarf with your top and your cardigan. Great job of knowing what colours work for you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Yes. That's what happened. Poshmark return policy is horrible. They do require you to 'Accept' an item. Once you do, no return allowed. I was dumb enough to Accept it, thinking the CPR and and Terrago cream would solve the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. But it doesn't show up well. It's more the feel.


I think it looks fine. Give it a few days and hit it with your one-two product punch again. Sometimes once it soaks in and gets more, it softens/smoothed/plumps. Imperfect is ok!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think it looks fine. Give it a few days and hit it with your one-two product punch again. Sometimes once it soaks in and gets more, it softens/smoothed/plumps. Imperfect is ok!



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> she did!!! I got the honor of first hand confirmation of loveliness.


Aww!!!! Thanks! It was great to meet you...FINALLY!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> Aww!!!! Thanks! It was great to meet you...FINALLY!


Ditto!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Yes. That's what happened. Poshmark return policy is horrible. They do require you to 'Accept' an item. Once you do, no return allowed. I was dumb enough to Accept it, thinking the CPR and and Terrago cream would solve the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. But it doesn't show up well. It's more the feel.


Not very customer friendly, then! 
But I think VC are about the same 72 hours to complain and after this you have accepted the item and are stuck with it. 
I see the structural difference in your photos and my fingertips can imagine the different feeling of the areas. While it might not be too obvious when you wear the bag I fully feel the issue: everytime you touch the bad places the fingertips revolt... 
Do you know whether the differences in structure are a matter of use or are they already there when the bag is brand new?


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not very customer friendly, then!
> But I think VC are about the same 72 hours to complain and after this you have accepted the item and are stuck with it.
> I see the structural difference in your photos and my fingertips can imagine the different feeling of the areas. While it might not be too obvious when you wear the bag I fully feel the issue: everytime you touch the bad places the fingertips revolt...
> Do you know whether the differences in structure are a matter of use or are they already there when the bag is brand new?



The differences are not there when the bag is new. Thanks for your help and understanding.


----------



## jane

I found a fun way to shop my closet, especially as I have fallen into wearing the same bag for weeks on end.

I went to https://www.randomlists.com/ and put my full list of bags (from my spreadsheet) into the form field, and let it choose a random bag for me. I might try to do this for the heck of it every week, or a couple times a week, to make sure I am using everything (weather permitting). There are lots of other randomizer tools online, too.


----------



## jblended

Hope nobody minds me doing my Feb stats a little early. 

*Bags out*: 2- Boktier Honore and Jack French London (both already out the door).
*Bags in*: 1- Mr. Grumpy (still haven't identified the brand but I love it more each day).
*SLGs in*: 0
*SLGs out*: 1- Yellow SLG hand-painted and stitched for me by a cancer survivor when I was in Turkey.
This one was unexpected and very hard to let go of. The memories attached are so dear to me but, I tried my best yet couldn't make it work in any capacity. The closure won't snap shut and nobody can change it for me without destroying the leather and removing the hand-painted portion that is the most beautiful part of the pouch.
Yesterday I used it as a wallet in my bag when I went to get groceries and the check out girl admired it. I told her the story behind it and told her it won't open/close anymore so it's driving me crazy, and she said stuff like that never bothers her, and that her current wallet has a broken zip but she doesn't mind at all.
After I left the store, I realized that she had _really_ liked it and was not just being polite, so I went back and gave it to her. I've never seen anyone light up like that! Good deed done. 
I will always have my memory of the lovely woman who painted it for me. I still have a hand-painted bag strap from her and use it all the time. And I have hopes of returning to Turkey one of these days, and since I know her workshop address, I plan to buy another couple of bags from her, only with zipper closures because, lesson learned!

Doing quite well in curating this year. I wasn't expecting to have released as many bags as I have so far. Would like to slowly release 3 or 4 more this year but am not pressuring myself.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> The differences are not there when the bag is new. Thanks for your help and understanding.


I can see it is frustrating. With poshmark you do not accept the item unless it is ok. I have gotten something that was not as described. I immediately sent them photos to prove it and they took it right back no hassle at all. I now read the reviews people have gotten before purchasing. That has made a big difference and the last few items that I bought were fantastic. I also now sell on there and describe every tiny flaw if something has one. There are great sellers on there. As with everything do a bit of research first. Right now I am waiting for something from a new seller that only had two reviews. I decided to take my chances but the item is rare .


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Hope nobody minds me doing my Feb stats a little early.
> 
> *Bags out*: 2- Boktier Honore and Jack French London (both already out the door).
> *Bags in*: 1- Mr. Grumpy (still haven't identified the brand but I love it more each day).
> *SLGs in*: 0
> *SLGs out*: 1- Yellow SLG hand-painted and stitched for me by a cancer survivor when I was in Turkey.
> This one was unexpected and very hard to let go of. The memories attached are so dear to me but, I tried my best yet couldn't make it work in any capacity. The closure won't snap shut and nobody can change it for me without destroying the leather and removing the hand-painted portion that is the most beautiful part of the pouch.
> Yesterday I used it as a wallet in my bag when I went to get groceries and the check out girl admired it. I told her the story behind it and told her it won't open/close anymore so it's driving me crazy, and she said stuff like that never bothers her, and that her current wallet has a broken zip but she doesn't mind at all.
> After I left the store, I realized that she had _really_ liked it and was not just being polite, so I went back and gave it to her. I've never seen anyone light up like that! Good deed done.
> I will always have my memory of the lovely woman who painted it for me. I still have a hand-painted bag strap from her and use it all the time. And I have hopes of returning to Turkey one of these days, and since I know her workshop address, I plan to buy another couple of bags from her, only with zipper closures because, lesson learned!
> 
> Doing quite well in curating this year. I wasn't expecting to have released as many bags as I have so far. Would like to slowly release 3 or 4 more this year but am not pressuring myself.


I love this. Now you will have the memory of this young womans face lighting up too. Great stats too!
 I have given a few bags away over the years and I was always so happy to see the expression on their faces. Recently one of my adult nieces told me I always used to give the best bags as gifts. She always loved them. I had stopped because my daughter said stopped buying them and giving bags as not everyone wants them. Hearing this from my niece made me feel wonderful. I believe it was also a gentle hint to start sending them again.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Can’t believe their very cute “almost perfect” circle bags are $48 and $68! If I was in the market.....but my Pico put me on temporary Ban Island until at least my Alma DE sells....for more than the lowball $500 someone tried to offer.


I occasionally make lowball offers, although I definitely hate it when others do it to me!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I'm sure I will! My only worry is the strap, which might be too narrow if I put a lot into the bag. But I don't often overload a bag, so it will probably be fine.
> I know I could buy a wider fabric strap, but then that begins to feel like the Barbie Doll phenomenon. You know: the little doll wasn't expensive, but then there were her clothes, and her shoes, and her handbags, and her sunglasses, and her little red convertible…


Not to mention all the boyfriends.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Hope nobody minds me doing my Feb stats a little early.
> 
> *Bags out*: 2- Boktier Honore and Jack French London (both already out the door).
> *Bags in*: 1- Mr. Grumpy (still haven't identified the brand but I love it more each day).
> *SLGs in*: 0
> *SLGs out*: 1- Yellow SLG hand-painted and stitched for me by a cancer survivor when I was in Turkey.
> This one was unexpected and very hard to let go of. The memories attached are so dear to me but, I tried my best yet couldn't make it work in any capacity. The closure won't snap shut and nobody can change it for me without destroying the leather and removing the hand-painted portion that is the most beautiful part of the pouch.
> Yesterday I used it as a wallet in my bag when I went to get groceries and the check out girl admired it. I told her the story behind it and told her it won't open/close anymore so it's driving me crazy, and she said stuff like that never bothers her, and that her current wallet has a broken zip but she doesn't mind at all.
> After I left the store, I realized that she had _really_ liked it and was not just being polite, so I went back and gave it to her. I've never seen anyone light up like that! Good deed done.
> I will always have my memory of the lovely woman who painted it for me. I still have a hand-painted bag strap from her and use it all the time. And I have hopes of returning to Turkey one of these days, and since I know her workshop address, I plan to buy another couple of bags from her, only with zipper closures because, lesson learned!
> 
> Doing quite well in curating this year. I wasn't expecting to have released as many bags as I have so far. Would like to slowly release 3 or 4 more this year but am not pressuring myself.


I love this! You make people’s day!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I love this. Now you will have the memory of this young womans face lighting up too. Great stats too!
> I have given a few bags away over the years and I was always so happy to see the expression on their faces. Recently one of my adult nieces told me I always used to give the best bags as gifts. She always loved them. I had stopped because my daughter said stopped buying them and giving bags as not everyone wants them. Hearing this from my niece made me feel wonderful. I believe it was also a gentle hint to start sending them again.


You're so right! I now have both fond memories to look back on; what a brilliant way to look at it! Thank you! 
I'd definitely take that as a hint from your niece to send more bags!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> I love this! You make people’s day!


Thank you!  Just as so many kind people (on here and IRL) make mine. 



jblended said:


> *Bags out*: 2- Boktier Honore and Jack French London (both already out the door).
> *Bags in*: 1- Mr. Grumpy (still haven't identified the brand but I love it more each day).
> *SLGs in*: 0
> *SLGs out*: 1- Yellow SLG hand-painted and stitched for me by a cancer survivor when I was in Turkey.


Serves me right for posting my stats early. I received a big surprise from my mum (the Webster in the following post). 
Correct Feb stats are:
*Bags out*: 2
*Bags in*: 2
*SLGs out*: 1
*SLGs in*: 0


----------



## jblended

I need honest opinions, pretty please. These pictures are rubbish but they show what I need shown. 
Do we like it in the original black or the direction I'm going in now? 

The paint is only the first coat and is not yet fully blended; I'm just trying to get an idea of which colours I'd use if I carried on. This can still be stripped back to the original black at this point.
Really would appreciate everyone's honest thoughts because my head is so foggy that I really shouldn't have touched this project right now. 

So, what do my pocket friends think?


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> I need honest opinions, pretty please. These pictures are rubbish but they show what I need shown.
> Do we like it in the original black or the direction I'm going in now?
> 
> The paint is only the first coat and is not yet fully blended; I'm just trying to get an idea of which colours I'd use if I carried on. This can still be stripped back to the original black at this point.
> Really would appreciate everyone's honest thoughts because my head is so foggy that I really shouldn't have touched this project right now.
> 
> So, what do my pocket friends think?
> View attachment 5002849
> 
> View attachment 5002850


Too flat with the black on black. Butterflies are supposed to be pretty, not goth angels of death.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I can see it is frustrating. With poshmark you do not accept the item unless it is ok. I have gotten something that was not as described. I immediately sent them photos to prove it and they took it right back no hassle at all. I now read the reviews people have gotten before purchasing. That has made a big difference and the last few items that I bought were fantastic. I also now sell on there and describe every tiny flaw if something has one. There are great sellers on there. As with everything do a bit of research first. Right now I am waiting for something from a new seller that only had two reviews. I decided to take my chances but the item is rare .



Excellent advice! Thank you!    Lesson learned about hitting Accept. If nothing else, I can use it as a bad weather bag, since the leather already has issues.

Hope the rare item is exactly as you hope! Will we get to see pics?


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> I need honest opinions, pretty please. These pictures are rubbish but they show what I need shown.
> Do we like it in the original black or the direction I'm going in now?
> 
> The paint is only the first coat and is not yet fully blended; I'm just trying to get an idea of which colours I'd use if I carried on. This can still be stripped back to the original black at this point.
> Really would appreciate everyone's honest thoughts because my head is so foggy that I really shouldn't have touched this project right now.
> 
> So, what do my pocket friends think?
> View attachment 5002849
> 
> View attachment 5002850



I love the colors!  It's so beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Too flat with the black on black. *Butterflies are supposed to be pretty, not goth angels of death.*



This!  So well said!


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> Butterflies are supposed to be pretty, not goth angels of death.


 


JenJBS said:


> I love the colors!


Ah, that's good to know. I'm mixing them so it's all custom, apart from the blue that is straight out of the bottle. I've got 2 shades of purple on it and a bit of pinky-blush.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I need honest opinions, pretty please. These pictures are rubbish but they show what I need shown.
> Do we like it in the original black or the direction I'm going in now?
> 
> The paint is only the first coat and is not yet fully blended; I'm just trying to get an idea of which colours I'd use if I carried on. This can still be stripped back to the original black at this point.
> Really would appreciate everyone's honest thoughts because my head is so foggy that I really shouldn't have touched this project right now.
> 
> So, what do my pocket friends think?
> View attachment 5002849
> 
> View attachment 5002850


I love the metallic look for the butterfly! Go on! The path you chose feels absolutely right!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Hope nobody minds me doing my Feb stats a little early.
> 
> *Bags out*: 2- Boktier Honore and Jack French London (both already out the door).
> *Bags in*: 1- Mr. Grumpy (still haven't identified the brand but I love it more each day).
> *SLGs in*: 0
> *SLGs out*: 1- Yellow SLG hand-painted and stitched for me by a cancer survivor when I was in Turkey.
> This one was unexpected and very hard to let go of. The memories attached are so dear to me but, I tried my best yet couldn't make it work in any capacity. The closure won't snap shut and nobody can change it for me without destroying the leather and removing the hand-painted portion that is the most beautiful part of the pouch.
> Yesterday I used it as a wallet in my bag when I went to get groceries and the check out girl admired it. I told her the story behind it and told her it won't open/close anymore so it's driving me crazy, and she said stuff like that never bothers her, and that her current wallet has a broken zip but she doesn't mind at all.
> After I left the store, I realized that she had _really_ liked it and was not just being polite, so I went back and gave it to her. I've never seen anyone light up like that! Good deed done.
> I will always have my memory of the lovely woman who painted it for me. I still have a hand-painted bag strap from her and use it all the time. And I have hopes of returning to Turkey one of these days, and since I know her workshop address, I plan to buy another couple of bags from her, only with zipper closures because, lesson learned!
> 
> Doing quite well in curating this year. I wasn't expecting to have released as many bags as I have so far. Would like to slowly release 3 or 4 more this year but am not pressuring myself.



Such a sweet story with your special SLG.    I agree with dcooney4 that now you also have the memory of that girl's face lighting up. Can we see a pic of the strap, please? Hope you make it back to Turkey.

Great job on your stats! Had to grin when I saw that your sweet mom had changed your stats.  Moms are the best!


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love the metallic look for the butterfly! Go on! The path you chose feels absolutely right!


Thank you! 


JenJBS said:


> Such a sweet story with your special SLG.    I agree with dcooney4 that now you also have the memory of that girl's face lighting up. Can we see a pic of the strap, please? Hope you make it back to Turkey.
> 
> Great job on your stats! Had to grin when I saw that your sweet mom had changed your stats.  Moms are the best!


Thank you! 
Yes, mums are awesome! I'm so spoiled! 

Here's a quick picture of the strap. I have nothing to hang it off of to show it properly, but I'll try to post a better picture later. It's just a bunch of colours she splashed across the leather, but I watched her paint and then cut the strips of the leather to make the straps. Very fond memories! I use this strap a lot with my blue bags. It is very comfortable on the shoulder.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> Yes, mums are awesome! I'm so spoiled!
> 
> Here's a quick picture of the strap. I have nothing to hang it off of to show it properly, but I'll try to post a better picture later. It's just a bunch of colours she splashed across the leather, but I watched her paint and then cut the strips of the leather to make the straps. Very fond memories! I use this strap a lot with my blue bags. It is very comfortable on the shoulder.
> View attachment 5002888
> 
> View attachment 5002889


That's such a fun strap- it oozes positive vibes!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Too flat with the black on black. Butterflies are supposed to be pretty, not goth angels of death.


The angels of death picture fascinates me. McQueen comes to mind. He would have given them colour, too- dramatic colour, powerful colour.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> Yes, mums are awesome! I'm so spoiled!
> 
> Here's a quick picture of the strap. I have nothing to hang it off of to show it properly, but I'll try to post a better picture later. It's just a bunch of colours she splashed across the leather, but I watched her paint and then cut the strips of the leather to make the straps. Very fond memories! I use this strap a lot with my blue bags. It is very comfortable on the shoulder.
> View attachment 5002888
> 
> View attachment 5002889



That strap is beautiful!


----------



## dreamlet

I am joining this thread a little late, but have thoroughly enjoyed reading all your goals for 2021. We will be moving sometime this year and in preparation I am looking at my closet and reevaluating much of what I own. I don't want to pack and move more than I need to, and it would feel good to settle into our new home with a more streamlined wardrobe and bag collection.

My goals are:

1. Wear what I buy. This might sound simple, but it forces me to stop shopping for my fantasy lifestyle and shop for the lifestyle I have now. I have kids, don't work outside the home, and have a pretty casual style. Thanks to Covid, we don't go out to events at all (though I know that will change one day). I need to spend more on things that I will wear/use regularly and stop spending money on beautiful thing that will just sit in my closet.

2. Take care of bags that need some love. I have at least two vintage bags that I won't carry/sell/give away until they get some minor repairs. Its time to take care of them and either use them or pass them on to someone who will.

3. Let go of the pieces that don't serve me anymore. I have some lovely things that just don't suit my current lifestyle, and it's time to honest about whether or not I will use them in the future.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

momasaurus said:


> I occasionally make lowball offers, although I definitely hate it when others do it to me!


Ditto. It doesn't cost anything to ask and it's not required to respond. Once in awhile I'm shocked and my offer gets accepted & I get to celebrate  a real bargain!  Considering that every few months a package just gets lost forever and I never see the item or the money ever again, it balances things out if a few times a year I also get a jaw dropping low price! But I would never get such deals if I never made low offers. Of course I'm not offering half price or anything, I'm offering usually 60% as my opening negotiation move. Then again I'm the daughter and granddaughter of a long line of Persian bazaar salesmen so I live to wheel and deal and negotiate; I think it's fun. 
Clearly I'm in the minority in this group but I was born with bargain hunting blood. I live for buying low and selling high to buy more lows!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

jblended said:


> I need honest opinions, pretty please. These pictures are rubbish but they show what I need shown.
> Do we like it in the original black or the direction I'm going in now?
> 
> The paint is only the first coat and is not yet fully blended; I'm just trying to get an idea of which colours I'd use if I carried on. This can still be stripped back to the original black at this point.
> Really would appreciate everyone's honest thoughts because my head is so foggy that I really shouldn't have touched this project right now.
> 
> So, what do my pocket friends think?
> View attachment 5002849
> 
> View attachment 5002850


So pretty with blue!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here goes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002000
> View attachment 5002001
> View attachment 5002048
> View attachment 5002049


Really really cute!


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> Too flat with the black on black. Butterflies are supposed to be pretty, not goth angels of death.


Actually, butterflies are believed to be psychopomps; sacred to Psyche, queen of the Dead and Spring.  Those cheerful, bright happy colorful beings guide the deserving lost to their reward.

So, Angels of Death, but not goth ones.


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> Hope nobody minds me doing my Feb stats a little early.
> 
> *Bags out*: 2- Boktier Honore and Jack French London (both already out the door).
> *Bags in*: 1- Mr. Grumpy (still haven't identified the brand but I love it more each day).
> *SLGs in*: 0
> *SLGs out*: 1- Yellow SLG hand-painted and stitched for me by a cancer survivor when I was in Turkey.
> This one was unexpected and very hard to let go of. The memories attached are so dear to me but, I tried my best yet couldn't make it work in any capacity. The closure won't snap shut and nobody can change it for me without destroying the leather and removing the hand-painted portion that is the most beautiful part of the pouch.
> Yesterday I used it as a wallet in my bag when I went to get groceries and the check out girl admired it. I told her the story behind it and told her it won't open/close anymore so it's driving me crazy, and she said stuff like that never bothers her, and that her current wallet has a broken zip but she doesn't mind at all.
> After I left the store, I realized that she had _really_ liked it and was not just being polite, so I went back and gave it to her. I've never seen anyone light up like that! Good deed done.
> I will always have my memory of the lovely woman who painted it for me. I still have a hand-painted bag strap from her and use it all the time. And I have hopes of returning to Turkey one of these days, and since I know her workshop address, I plan to buy another couple of bags from her, only with zipper closures because, lesson learned!
> 
> Doing quite well in curating this year. I wasn't expecting to have released as many bags as I have so far. Would like to slowly release 3 or 4 more this year but am not pressuring myself.


Great job on this months stats!


jblended said:


> I need honest opinions, pretty please. These pictures are rubbish but they show what I need shown.
> Do we like it in the original black or the direction I'm going in now?
> 
> The paint is only the first coat and is not yet fully blended; I'm just trying to get an idea of which colours I'd use if I carried on. This can still be stripped back to the original black at this point.
> Really would appreciate everyone's honest thoughts because my head is so foggy that I really shouldn't have touched this project right now.
> 
> So, what do my pocket friends think?
> View attachment 5002849
> 
> View attachment 5002850


I love the  blue purple metallic!


dreamlet said:


> I am joining this thread a little late, but have thoroughly enjoyed reading all your goals for 2021. We will be moving sometime this year and in preparation I am looking at my closet and reevaluating much of what I own. I don't want to pack and move more than I need to, and it would feel good to settle into our new home with a more streamlined wardrobe and bag collection.
> 
> My goals are:
> 
> *1. Wear what I buy. This might sound simple, but it forces me to stop shopping for my fantasy lifestyle and shop for the lifestyle I have now. I have kids, don't work outside the home, and have a pretty casual style. Thanks to Covid, we don't go out to events at all (though I know that will change one day). I need to spend more on things that I will wear/use regularly and stop spending money on beautiful thing that will just sit in my closet.*
> 
> 2. Take care of bags that need some love. I have at least two vintage bags that I won't carry/sell/give away until they get some minor repairs. Its time to take care of them and either use them or pass them on to someone who will.
> 
> 3. Let go of the pieces that don't serve me anymore. I have some lovely things that just don't suit my current lifestyle, and it's time to honest about whether or not I will use them in the future.


great goals! especially #1


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here goes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002000
> View attachment 5002001
> View attachment 5002048
> View attachment 5002049


you look fantastic! i love the look on you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Posting my February stats early too!
Bags in or out - 2 in, 0 out, but I have 2 listed. The two in were the Lady Dior (), and a Ferragamo Studio Tote that I couldn't resist.
SLGs - zero in or out. I have listed my H Silk'in wallet because I think it's too big now.
Scarves in or out - 3 Scarves in (ELenK, Od'unJ and JdS), and 5 (five!) scarves out! Woot! But only one of the five was a 90, the rest were gavs... I think they're breeding in there - I swear I didn't have that many! 

Books read - I finished Great Expectations and then watched the 1946 film. The book was better. I've started Sense and Sensibility. 

The Great Basement Purge was sidetracked by the gray February weather - MEH. 
I did however purge several pairs of shoes, and took down the last of the holiday decorations - 'snowflakes' on the dining room table and a small Dicken's Village arrangement of 2 churches and its surrounding greenery. I had left them up to cheer myself up with, but the weather is getting warmer and the sun is out longer every day, which helps. I've signed up for my COVID vaccine too!


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> Hope nobody minds me doing my Feb stats a little early.
> 
> *Bags out*: 2- Boktier Honore and Jack French London (both already out the door).
> *Bags in*: 1- Mr. Grumpy (still haven't identified the brand but I love it more each day).
> *SLGs in*: 0
> *SLGs out*: 1- Yellow SLG hand-painted and stitched for me by a cancer survivor when I was in Turkey.
> This one was unexpected and very hard to let go of. The memories attached are so dear to me but, I tried my best yet couldn't make it work in any capacity. The closure won't snap shut and nobody can change it for me without destroying the leather and removing the hand-painted portion that is the most beautiful part of the pouch.
> Yesterday I used it as a wallet in my bag when I went to get groceries and the check out girl admired it. I told her the story behind it and told her it won't open/close anymore so it's driving me crazy, and she said stuff like that never bothers her, and that her current wallet has a broken zip but she doesn't mind at all.
> After I left the store, I realized that she had _really_ liked it and was not just being polite, so I went back and gave it to her. I've never seen anyone light up like that! Good deed done.
> I will always have my memory of the lovely woman who painted it for me. I still have a hand-painted bag strap from her and use it all the time. And I have hopes of returning to Turkey one of these days, and since I know her workshop address, I plan to buy another couple of bags from her, only with zipper closures because, lesson learned!
> 
> Doing quite well in curating this year. I wasn't expecting to have released as many bags as I have so far. Would like to slowly release 3 or 4 more this year but am not pressuring myself.



What a lovely story! I’m so glad it was able to go to someone that appreciated it. And good job on the curating this month!



Cookiefiend said:


> Posting my February stats early too!
> Bags in or out - 2 in, 0 out, but I have 2 listed. The two in were the Lady Dior (), and a Ferragamo Studio Tote that I couldn't resist.
> SLGs - zero in or out. I have listed my H Silk'in wallet because I think it's too big now.
> Scarves in or out - 3 Scarves in (ELenK, Od'unJ and JdS), and 5 (five!) scarves out! Woot! But only one of the five was a 90, the rest were gavs... I think they're breeding in there - I swear I didn't have that many!
> 
> Books read - I finished Great Expectations and then watched the 1946 film. The book was better. I've started Sense and Sensibility.
> 
> The Great Basement Purge was sidetracked by the gray February weather - MEH.
> I did however purge several pairs of shoes, and took down the last of the holiday decorations - 'snowflakes' on the dining room table and a small Dicken's Village arrangement of 2 churches and its surrounding greenery. I had left them up to cheer myself up with, but the weather is getting warmer and the sun is out longer every day, which helps. I've signed up for my COVID vaccine too!



Im with you - the last of the winter decor just came down last weekend. And I also signed up to get notified if the vaccine becomes available early - for some reason I’m optimistic about it happening.

Eager to post my bag stats but there will be changes this weekend so I need to wait...


----------



## doni

So jelous of all of you living in places where you can expect vaccines to be available in the short term...

@dreamlet welcome and good luck with your very good goals!

@jblended super impressed with that paint work! Do not go back to the black! So fun.



SouthernPurseGal said:


> Then again I'm the daughter and granddaughter of a long line of Persian bazaar salesmen so I live to wheel and deal and negotiate; I think it's fun.



I love this  

I am also someone who makes low offers. I know many people in the forum hate this or even feel offended. But to me, if you are allowing offers within a certain percentage (you can always limit this) then it cannot be so shocking. No need to accept them, and I know I have got some amazing bargains this way and I don’t even buy that much... so why would I not try?



Vintage Leather said:


> Actually, butterflies are believed to be psychopomps; sacred to Psyche, queen of the Dead and Spring.  Those cheerful, bright happy colorful beings guide the deserving lost to their reward.
> 
> So, Angels of Death, but not goth ones.



I have always found butterflies more than a bit spooky to be honest


----------



## JenJBS

dreamlet said:


> I am joining this thread a little late, but have thoroughly enjoyed reading all your goals for 2021. We will be moving sometime this year and in preparation I am looking at my closet and reevaluating much of what I own. I don't want to pack and move more than I need to, and it would feel good to settle into our new home with a more streamlined wardrobe and bag collection.
> 
> My goals are:
> 
> 1. Wear what I buy. This might sound simple, but it forces me to stop shopping for my fantasy lifestyle and shop for the lifestyle I have now. I have kids, don't work outside the home, and have a pretty casual style. Thanks to Covid, we don't go out to events at all (though I know that will change one day). I need to spend more on things that I will wear/use regularly and stop spending money on beautiful thing that will just sit in my closet.
> 
> 2. Take care of bags that need some love. I have at least two vintage bags that I won't carry/sell/give away until they get some minor repairs. Its time to take care of them and either use them or pass them on to someone who will.
> 
> 3. Let go of the pieces that don't serve me anymore. I have some lovely things that just don't suit my current lifestyle, and it's time to honest about whether or not I will use them in the future.



Welcome!  Excellent goals!   Good luck with the move.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> Yes, mums are awesome! I'm so spoiled!
> 
> Here's a quick picture of the strap. I have nothing to hang it off of to show it properly, but I'll try to post a better picture later. It's just a bunch of colours she splashed across the leather, but I watched her paint and then cut the strips of the leather to make the straps. Very fond memories! I use this strap a lot with my blue bags. It is very comfortable on the shoulder.
> View attachment 5002888
> 
> View attachment 5002889


That strap is beautiful!!!! I am sure that little wallet you gave that girl was stunning!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I can see it is frustrating. With poshmark you do not accept the item unless it is ok. I have gotten something that was not as described. I immediately sent them photos to prove it and they took it right back no hassle at all. I now read the reviews people have gotten before purchasing. That has made a big difference and the last few items that I bought were fantastic. I also now sell on there and describe every tiny flaw if something has one. There are great sellers on there. As with everything do a bit of research first. Right now I am waiting for something from a new seller that only had two reviews. I decided to take my chances but the item is rare .


I just started selling on Posh. I'm glad buyers are willing to take a chance on new sellers. I just got my third 5 star review. I've bought 3 or 4 things. All were great.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I need honest opinions, pretty please. These pictures are rubbish but they show what I need shown.
> Do we like it in the original black or the direction I'm going in now?
> 
> The paint is only the first coat and is not yet fully blended; I'm just trying to get an idea of which colours I'd use if I carried on. This can still be stripped back to the original black at this point.
> Really would appreciate everyone's honest thoughts because my head is so foggy that I really shouldn't have touched this project right now.
> 
> So, what do my pocket friends think?
> View attachment 5002849
> 
> View attachment 5002850


I love what you've done!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dreamlet said:


> I am joining this thread a little late, but have thoroughly enjoyed reading all your goals for 2021. We will be moving sometime this year and in preparation I am looking at my closet and reevaluating much of what I own. I don't want to pack and move more than I need to, and it would feel good to settle into our new home with a more streamlined wardrobe and bag collection.
> 
> My goals are:
> 
> 1. Wear what I buy. This might sound simple, but it forces me to stop shopping for my fantasy lifestyle and shop for the lifestyle I have now. I have kids, don't work outside the home, and have a pretty casual style. Thanks to Covid, we don't go out to events at all (though I know that will change one day). I need to spend more on things that I will wear/use regularly and stop spending money on beautiful thing that will just sit in my closet.
> 
> 2. Take care of bags that need some love. I have at least two vintage bags that I won't carry/sell/give away until they get some minor repairs. Its time to take care of them and either use them or pass them on to someone who will.
> 
> 3. Let go of the pieces that don't serve me anymore. I have some lovely things that just don't suit my current lifestyle, and it's time to honest about whether or not I will use them in the future.


I used to be a “saver”...I would buy something nice because it was beautiful or fantastic quality and a great buy, then never wear or use it because I was saving it for some occasion or because I didn’t want to ruin it. With changes in weight, I have given away beautiful things I have never worn but now cannot because they no longer fit me. A waste on so many levels! Well, I stopped doing that. Things like bags and clothes are made to be worn, used, not sit in a drawer or closet. So now I use my nice things. I could afford to get it without debt and I deserve to have done nice things, so I deserve to use them.


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> So jelous of all of you living in places where you can expect vaccines to be available in the short term...
> 
> @dreamlet welcome and good luck with your very good goals!
> 
> @jblended super impressed with that paint work! Do not go back to the black! So fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this
> 
> I am also someone who makes low offers. I know many people in the forum hate this or even feel offended. But to me, if you are allowing offers within a certain percentage (you can always limit this) then it cannot be so shocking. No need to accept them, and I know I have got some amazing bargains this way and I don’t even buy that much... so why would I not try?
> 
> 
> 
> I have always found butterflies more than a bit spooky to be honest


On Poshmark, you cannot set offer parameters, so you often get them for as much as 50% of your reasonable and researched listing price. Mercari only allows official offers of 25% off or less, but I get messages with 40-50% off. If I jacked up my prices or did not look to make sure my price is within market value and competitive, I would understand lowballs. But I do the research. If I wanted to sell it for 59% of what I am asking and lose money, I would list it at that price. I am willing to consider an offer of 20% or less, but that’s it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> Actually, butterflies are believed to be psychopomps; sacred to Psyche, queen of the Dead and Spring.  Those cheerful, bright happy colorful beings guide the deserving lost to their reward.
> 
> So, Angels of Death, but not goth ones.


That’s really neat! I didn’t know that! A new appreciation for butterflies.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> On Poshmark, you cannot set offer parameters, so you often get them for as much as 50% of your reasonable and researched listing price. Mercari only allows official offers of 25% off or less, but I get messages with 40-50% off. If I jacked up my prices or did not look to make sure my price is within market value and competitive, I would understand lowballs. But I do the research. If I wanted to sell it for 59% of what I am asking and lose money, I would list it at that price. I am willing to consider an offer of 20% or less, but that’s it.


I automatically list on Posh for more than I want as I don't think anyone has ever paid the asking price.


----------



## baghabitz34

dreamlet said:


> I am joining this thread a little late, but have thoroughly enjoyed reading all your goals for 2021. We will be moving sometime this year and in preparation I am looking at my closet and reevaluating much of what I own. I don't want to pack and move more than I need to, and it would feel good to settle into our new home with a more streamlined wardrobe and bag collection.
> 
> My goals are:
> 
> 1. Wear what I buy. This might sound simple, but it forces me to stop shopping for my fantasy lifestyle and shop for the lifestyle I have now. I have kids, don't work outside the home, and have a pretty casual style. Thanks to Covid, we don't go out to events at all (though I know that will change one day). I need to spend more on things that I will wear/use regularly and stop spending money on beautiful thing that will just sit in my closet.
> 
> 2. Take care of bags that need some love. I have at least two vintage bags that I won't carry/sell/give away until they get some minor repairs. Its time to take care of them and either use them or pass them on to someone who will.
> 
> 3. Let go of the pieces that don't serve me anymore. I have some lovely things that just don't suit my current lifestyle, and it's time to honest about whether or not I will use them in the future.


Welcome to the thread! Great goals!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My funny way of pricing my bags (or anything) is I choose the lowest number that would still motivate  me to gladly part with my item. I consider where else the money would be used and the joy those purposes would bring my family and if all that seems  greater to me  than the joy that the item I'm selling brings us.... Then that's it's price. Any lower and I'm not open up selling. Of course I do check how much similar items have gone for lately if I suspect the market price is higher than my lowest acceptable sales price. Then I might jack up the price to market price.


----------



## JenJBS

I've been so bad this year... But found this for $65 on YOOX. I've wanted a circle bag for several months. Wanted the Ferragamo round Studio bag, but it was well over $1000, even on sale. So I feel good  about getting my circle bag for only $65 - even if Rebecca Minkoff isn't in the same league as Ferragamo for quality - I still love RM!  And my wallet really, really loves RM prices!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> I've been so bad this year... But found this for $65 on YOOX. I've wanted a circle bag for several months. Wanted the Ferragamo round Studio bag, but it was well over $1000, even on sale. So I feel good  about getting my circle bag for only $65 - even if Rebecca Minkoff isn't in the same league as Ferragamo for quality - I still love RM!  And my wallet really, really loves RM prices!
> 
> View attachment 5003499


Portland Leather Goods had new circle bags for $49 and $69 in a range of yummy colors...and black


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Portland Leather Goods had new circle bags for $49 and $69 in a range of yummy colors...and black



I did look at those - having seen your posts, and other people's. I prefer not to have that outside pocket. Just my personal preference, that I don't love outside pockets on bags. Otherwise I'd have probably gotten a couple of the Portland Leather bags. Their colors are extraordinary!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> I did look at those - having seen your posts, and other people's. I prefer not to have that outside pocket. Just my personal preference, that I don't love outside pockets on bags. Otherwise I'd have probably gotten a couple of the Portland Leather bags. Their colors are extraordinary!


Yes, they are!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Ditto. It doesn't cost anything to ask and it's not required to respond. Once in awhile I'm shocked and my offer gets accepted & I get to celebrate  a real bargain!  Considering that every few months a package just gets lost forever and I never see the item or the money ever again, it balances things out if a few times a year I also get a jaw dropping low price! But I would never get such deals if I never made low offers. Of course I'm not offering half price or anything, I'm offering usually 60% as my opening negotiation move. Then again I'm the daughter and granddaughter of a long line of Persian bazaar salesmen so I live to wheel and deal and negotiate; I think it's fun.
> Clearly I'm in the minority in this group but I was born with bargain hunting blood. I live for buying low and selling high to buy more lows!!



There´s nothing wrong with: "Come on, play ball with me!" when there´s the opportunity to make an offer. I always do it in a playful way, never expecting my first offer to be accepted and always write a nice text. 
I love a bargain and when a seller plays price-ball with me I do play, too, giving them the chance to have a bargain, too.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> I've been so bad this year... But found this for $65 on YOOX. I've wanted a circle bag for several months. Wanted the Ferragamo round Studio bag, but it was well over $1000, even on sale. So I feel good  about getting my circle bag for only $65 - even if Rebecca Minkoff isn't in the same league as Ferragamo for quality - I still love RM!  And my wallet really, really loves RM prices!
> 
> View attachment 5003499


Congrats on your purchase!  I love circle bags.


doni said:


> So jelous of all of you living in places where you can expect vaccines to be available in the short term...


It doesn't look like it will be available any time soon where I am.

@jblended, I like the blue painted version of your butterfly bag.



Cookiefiend said:


> Books read - I finished Great Expectations and then watched the 1946 film. The book was better. I've started Sense and Sensibility.


I often prefer the book version to the film version for many of my favorite books.  I haven't read any books in a while....maybe I'll look around and find something light and humorous for this weekend.  Maybe something by P.G. Wodehouse.  I still love the feel of an actual book and have never tried audio books or other versions.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I used to be a “saver”...I would buy something nice because it was beautiful or fantastic quality and a great buy, then never wear or use it because I was saving it for some occasion or because I didn’t want to ruin it. With changes in weight, I have given away beautiful things I have never worn but now cannot because they no longer fit me. A waste on so many levels! Well, I stopped doing that. Things like bags and clothes are made to be worn, used, not sit in a drawer or closet. So now I use my nice things. I could afford to get it without debt and I deserve to have done nice things, so I deserve to use them.



I´m still very much a "saver", but am actively fighting against this mindset: Dior New Lock and YSL vintage leopard coat for the trip to the grocery store today.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I automatically list on Posh for more than I want as I don't think anyone has ever paid the asking price.



That´s what I do on the classifieds, too. Everybody wants to play price-ball, so listing an item for what I really have to have for it does not make sense.


----------



## sherrylynn

Vintage Leather said:


> Actually, butterflies are believed to be psychopomps; sacred to Psyche, queen of the Dead and Spring.  Those cheerful, bright happy colorful beings guide the deserving lost to their reward.
> 
> So, Angels of Death, but not goth ones.


I love learning things like this! So interesting.
Thanks for sharing
Oh, and I'm never going to be able to look at butterflies the same way!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> I've been so bad this year... But found this for $65 on YOOX. I've wanted a circle bag for several months. Wanted the Ferragamo round Studio bag, but it was well over $1000, even on sale. So I feel good  about getting my circle bag for only $65 - even if Rebecca Minkoff isn't in the same league as Ferragamo for quality - I still love RM!  And my wallet really, really loves RM prices!
> 
> View attachment 5003499



Cute! I’ve been wanting a circle bag also. Haven’t found the right one yet.
This is not quite a circle bag but reminds me of the look. Might order this.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m still very much a "saver", but am actively fighting against this mindset: Dior New Lock and YSL vintage leopard coat for the trip to the grocery store today.


I love it!!! Wish I had gotten to see it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Congrats on your purchase!  I love circle bags.



Thank you!   





Jereni said:


> Cute! I’ve been wanting a circle bag also. Haven’t found the right one yet.
> This is not quite a circle bag but reminds me of the look. Might order this.
> 
> View attachment 5003575



So pretty!


----------



## Vintage Leather

I list on EBay for the minimum amount I want to get, in Facebook groups for 10% over what I want to get, and on posh for 2x what I’ll settle for.

I ran numbers. Of the 143 things I’ve sold on Posh, 11 have been purchased outright. The rest have been sold either in a bundle, or after accepting an offer.

The one thing that does irritate me is when someone lowballs me, I reply with what I’m willing to take - and then they come back with something within $3 of their initial offer. $2.40 is not the hill I want to die on. If I wasn’t willing to take $30 for a Judith Leiber lipstick case, why would you think $33 is more appealing?!?  I value my time and yours a darn sight more than $2.40.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> I list on EBay for the minimum amount I want to get, in Facebook groups for 10% over what I want to get, and on posh for 2x what I’ll settle for.
> 
> The one thing that does irritate me is when someone lowballs me, I reply with what I’m willing to take - and then they come back with something within $3 of their initial offer. $2.40 is not the hill I want to die on. If I wasn’t willing to take $30 for a Judith Leiber lipstick case, why would you think $33 is more appealing?!?  I value my time and yours a darn sight more than $2.40.


...that´s buyers who don´t understand the art of playing price-ball...


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Is there a color that you discovered works well for you ? Is there a color you find that just doesn't work for you? For me I discovered that green bags can work well for me. Grey not so much. I looked like death warmed over carrying a grey/ taupe bag.


In addition to black and grey, I love red, burgundy and darker, saturated blues.


Jereni said:


> The only colors I don’t really like on a bag for myself are neon yellow and neon yellowy green. I’m a redhead and have a pinky skin tone, so those colors clash horribly with my skin.
> 
> I’ve been trying to stay away from getting any yellow bag because the last time I owned one, I just couldn’t pair it with much. If this came back in stock I’d probably get it tho. They just paired the bag with the perfect colors in these model shots.
> 
> View attachment 5000570


Cute pic and colour palette on this lady.


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5000652
> 
> My greens: moss green Coach Tabby, ivy green Coach Rogue, miscellaneous SLGs from Leatherology, MK, Longchamp, LV, Coach. I don’t recall what brand the camo piece is, picked it up from Nordstrom Rack a few years ago.


Great green bags @baghabitz34. I especially like your Rogue and owl bag charm.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s not really light. This is more accurate color-wise. Funny thing, in both pics, there is a pearly sheen to it that is not there IRL....
> View attachment 5001078


Pretty colour and it looks great with the scarf!
@jblended Congratulations on your wonderful stats. Well done on gifting your yellow SLG and bringing joy to someone’s day. Lovely bag from your mom. I prefer the blue-purple metallic pain you added to the butterfly, it looks more magical.


----------



## More bags

dreamlet said:


> I am joining this thread a little late, but have thoroughly enjoyed reading all your goals for 2021. We will be moving sometime this year and in preparation I am looking at my closet and reevaluating much of what I own. I don't want to pack and move more than I need to, and it would feel good to settle into our new home with a more streamlined wardrobe and bag collection.
> 
> My goals are:
> 
> 1. Wear what I buy. This might sound simple, but it forces me to stop shopping for my fantasy lifestyle and shop for the lifestyle I have now. I have kids, don't work outside the home, and have a pretty casual style. Thanks to Covid, we don't go out to events at all (though I know that will change one day). I need to spend more on things that I will wear/use regularly and stop spending money on beautiful thing that will just sit in my closet.
> 
> 2. Take care of bags that need some love. I have at least two vintage bags that I won't carry/sell/give away until they get some minor repairs. Its time to take care of them and either use them or pass them on to someone who will.
> 
> 3. Let go of the pieces that don't serve me anymore. I have some lovely things that just don't suit my current lifestyle, and it's time to honest about whether or not I will use them in the future.


Welcome to the thread @dreamlet it’s good to have you here. Wonderful goals. We’re here to support you and cheer you on. Best wishes on preparing for your upcoming move.


----------



## CoachMaven

BowieFan1971 said:


> And I am officially spoiled...though my grey Coach is not an outlet bag, now that I have the Clemence Pico, the pebbled leather on it feels thin and slightly stiff...slippery slope, indeed.


If you haven't already, get yourself some vintage Coach. That leather is on an entirely different level.


----------



## jblended

Thanks everyone for your feedback on the colour change! It's clear everyone prefers the pop of colour to the original black. I'm going to continue this ombré. 
Knowing myself, that butterfly will change colour every time I have a bout of insomnia! 

@dreamlet Great goals and welcome to the thread! Good luck on your move! 
@Cookiefiend Great stats and closet purging. Yay on the vaccine! 
@JenJBS congrats on the round bag!
@Purses & Perfumes Wodehouse is my favourite author! I also haven't moved onto audiobooks. I can do a podcast but, I want to touch and feel and smell my books.



cowgirlsboots said:


> ...that´s buyers who don´t understand the art of playing price-ball...


I can't play those games at all, I'm afraid.
If the asking price is fair, I don't bother negotiating at all. I will ask for a shipping discount (because I often use a forwarding company depending on where I live at the time, and will then pay additional shipping charges to the forwarder).
If the asking price is higher than it should be, I'll ask for a 15% discount max. If they counter a few dollars higher, I accept and do not counter again. It's not worth the time for a few dollars.
If the item would still be overpriced after a 15% discount _and_ shipping discount, I don't make an offer at all; I just tell myself I cannot afford this item and move on right away.
I can't bargain and haggle and insult someone with very low offers. For me it's the time you lose more than anything, going back and forth trying to get the right price... it's not for me. I'm pretty useless in this regard! 
I really admire those who can haggle well, but I admire those who have the patience to sell on various platforms even more!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Posting my February stats early too!
> Bags in or out - 2 in, 0 out, but I have 2 listed. The two in were the Lady Dior (), and a Ferragamo Studio Tote that I couldn't resist.
> SLGs - zero in or out. I have listed my H Silk'in wallet because I think it's too big now.
> Scarves in or out - 3 Scarves in (ELenK, Od'unJ and JdS), and 5 (five!) scarves out! Woot! But only one of the five was a 90, the rest were gavs... I think they're breeding in there - I swear I didn't have that many!
> 
> Books read - I finished Great Expectations and then watched the 1946 film. The book was better. I've started Sense and Sensibility.
> 
> The Great Basement Purge was sidetracked by the gray February weather - MEH.
> I did however purge several pairs of shoes, and took down the last of the holiday decorations - 'snowflakes' on the dining room table and a small Dicken's Village arrangement of 2 churches and its surrounding greenery. I had left them up to cheer myself up with, but the weather is getting warmer and the sun is out longer every day, which helps. I've signed up for my COVID vaccine too!


Spectacular stats Cookie. What colour is your new Studio Tote?  
Congratulations on your new and exiting scarves! Great reading and outs.


----------



## CoachMaven

JenJBS said:


> I did look at those - having seen your posts, and other people's. I prefer not to have that outside pocket. Just my personal preference, that I don't love outside pockets on bags. Otherwise I'd have probably gotten a couple of the Portland Leather bags. Their colors are extraordinary!


I thought I was the only one! People always asking about/will only buy handbags with outside pockets, and here I am never using them in the bags that do have them. Some still have the tissue paper in them to keep their shape


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m still very much a "saver", but am actively fighting against this mindset: Dior New Lock and YSL vintage leopard coat for the trip to the grocery store today.


I’m sure you looked amazing cowgirlsboots!


Jereni said:


> Cute! I’ve been wanting a circle bag also. Haven’t found the right one yet.
> This is not quite a circle bag but reminds me of the look. Might order this.
> 
> View attachment 5003575


That DeMellier bag is


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Thanks everyone for your feedback on the colour change! It's clear everyone prefers the pop of colour to the original black. I'm going to continue this ombré.
> Knowing myself, that butterfly will change colour every time I have a bout of insomnia!
> 
> @JenJBS congrats on the round bag!



That sounds so fun! You know we'd love to see pics whenever the butterfly changes color, if you ate willing to post them. 

Thank you!   




CoachMaven said:


> I thought I was the only one! People always asking about/will only buy handbags with outside pockets, and here I am never using them in the bags that do have them. Some still have the tissue paper in them to keep their shape



Glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> I thought I was the only one! People always asking about/will only buy handbags with outside pockets, and here I am never using them in the bags that do have them. Some still have the tissue paper in them to keep their shape





JenJBS said:


> That sounds so fun! You know we'd love to see pics whenever the butterfly changes color, if you ate willing to post them.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know I'm not the only one!


I use some outside pockets. But if they are flat outside pockets I usually don't use them as I don't want to stretch them out or make them bulge. Also, if they are open pockets, I'm afraid that whatever I put in them will fall out. This happened once with my phone. It turned out it was in the car under the seat but I had hours of worry until I got home and used the find my phone app.


----------



## BowieFan1971

CoachMaven said:


> If you haven't already, get yourself some vintage Coach. That leather is on an entirely different level.


I have bought and sold a few...just haven’t found the right one.


----------



## momasaurus

dreamlet said:


> I am joining this thread a little late, but have thoroughly enjoyed reading all your goals for 2021. We will be moving sometime this year and in preparation I am looking at my closet and reevaluating much of what I own. I don't want to pack and move more than I need to, and it would feel good to settle into our new home with a more streamlined wardrobe and bag collection.
> 
> My goals are:
> 
> 1. Wear what I buy. This might sound simple, but it forces me to stop shopping for my fantasy lifestyle and shop for the lifestyle I have now. I have kids, don't work outside the home, and have a pretty casual style. Thanks to Covid, we don't go out to events at all (though I know that will change one day). I need to spend more on things that I will wear/use regularly and stop spending money on beautiful thing that will just sit in my closet.
> 
> 2. Take care of bags that need some love. I have at least two vintage bags that I won't carry/sell/give away until they get some minor repairs. Its time to take care of them and either use them or pass them on to someone who will.
> 
> 3. Let go of the pieces that don't serve me anymore. I have some lovely things that just don't suit my current lifestyle, and it's time to honest about whether or not I will use them in the future.


These are well-stated and thoughtful goals! We are here to help. Should you do the repairs (#2) before or after the move? This way you can start to anchor your goals in real time.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Ditto. It doesn't cost anything to ask and it's not required to respond. Once in awhile I'm shocked and my offer gets accepted & I get to celebrate  a real bargain!  Considering that every few months a package just gets lost forever and I never see the item or the money ever again, it balances things out if a few times a year I also get a jaw dropping low price! But I would never get such deals if I never made low offers. Of course I'm not offering half price or anything, I'm offering usually 60% as my opening negotiation move. Then again I'm the daughter and granddaughter of a long line of Persian bazaar salesmen so I live to wheel and deal and negotiate; I think it's fun.
> Clearly I'm in the minority in this group but I was born with bargain hunting blood. I live for buying low and selling high to buy more lows!!


Same! Never less than 60% to start. Laughing at the Persian bazaar technique, which we used long ago in Morocco. It involved drinking mint tea, or leaving in a huff and making them run after you, etc., and we were just buying djellabahs to wear as mu-mus (very 1970s). As a teenager I thought all that gaming was hilarious.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Posting my February stats early too!
> Bags in or out - 2 in, 0 out, but I have 2 listed. The two in were the Lady Dior (), and a Ferragamo Studio Tote that I couldn't resist.
> SLGs - zero in or out. I have listed my H Silk'in wallet because I think it's too big now.
> Scarves in or out - 3 Scarves in (ELenK, Od'unJ and JdS), and 5 (five!) scarves out! Woot! But only one of the five was a 90, the rest were gavs... I think they're breeding in there - I swear I didn't have that many!
> 
> Books read - I finished Great Expectations and then watched the 1946 film. The book was better. I've started Sense and Sensibility.
> 
> The Great Basement Purge was sidetracked by the gray February weather - MEH.
> I did however purge several pairs of shoes, and took down the last of the holiday decorations - 'snowflakes' on the dining room table and a small Dicken's Village arrangement of 2 churches and its surrounding greenery. I had left them up to cheer myself up with, but the weather is getting warmer and the sun is out longer every day, which helps. I've signed up for my COVID vaccine too!


Great stats and vaccine news!
So....another studio bag? Have we seen this? (drooling)
Also - is a film ever ever better than the book?


----------



## momasaurus

JenJBS said:


> I've been so bad this year... But found this for $65 on YOOX. I've wanted a circle bag for several months. Wanted the Ferragamo round Studio bag, but it was well over $1000, even on sale. So I feel good  about getting my circle bag for only $65 - even if Rebecca Minkoff isn't in the same league as Ferragamo for quality - I still love RM!  And my wallet really, really loves RM prices!
> 
> View attachment 5003499


This is cute! RM is totally legit and this seems very "you."


----------



## momasaurus

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Congrats on your purchase!  I love circle bags.
> 
> It doesn't look like it will be available any time soon where I am.
> 
> @jblended, I like the blue painted version of your butterfly bag.
> 
> 
> I often prefer the book version to the film version for many of my favorite books.  I haven't read any books in a while....maybe I'll look around and find something light and humorous for this weekend.  Maybe something by P.G. Wodehouse.  I still love the feel of an actual book and have never tried audio books or other versions.


I am a total book snob, believe me, but have enjoyed some audiobooks recently (for long walks in the neighborhood, never on trail). Some fabulous voice acting going on right now.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Spectacular stats Cookie. What colour is your new Studio Tote?
> Congratulations on your new and exiting scarves! Great reading and outs.


Thank you! 
The new bag is black - which - of course made it irresistible!  


momasaurus said:


> Great stats and vaccine news!
> So....another studio bag? Have we seen this? (drooling)
> Also - is a film ever ever better than the book?


Nope - the film is never better than the book, and in this case I was annoyed by the ending. Pip does not ‘get’ the girl at the end of the book! 
I haven’t post a pic of the tote yet, but I will... I am really happy with it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Great stats and vaccine news!
> So....another studio bag? Have we seen this? (drooling)
> Also - is a film ever ever better than the book?


Once. Silence of the Lambs...good book, but the film was able to create a dark aura of menace and suspense the book just could not. Plus the performances were pitch perfect


----------



## JenJBS

momasaurus said:


> This is cute! RM is totally legit and this seems very "you."



Thank you!    Excited to see pics of your bag!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Once. Silence of the Lambs...good book, but the film was able to create a dark aura of menace and suspense the book just could not. Plus the performances were pitch perfect


Ah, I believe you - did not read the book, did not know it had been a book. Genius acting, for sure!!


----------



## momasaurus

Better post my green bags before the week is out!
H Bolide in green toile and rouge H box
H garden party in green canvas w turquoise interior
Coach seafoam and lime briefcase-y tote
My trusty Camelback daypack LOL just for fun


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> #21 is the right one!  For some reason I found a few sites that have names with the numbers. I think Cuerlain named them at one point but they don’t now. BTW, the lipstick arrived like a present: beautiful box with a bow, sealed tissue and a few extra treats as a gift along with my lipstick and case. I ordered directly from Guerlain. So pricey with the cap (sold separately) but I ordered it for my birthday and it was a perfect splurge.
> 
> the color is on the bright side and lighter than it looks on their page. It also looks a bit warm on me when compared to my other cherry red lipsticks.


I have to thank you for the fun I had this morning opening my package from Guerlain. It came so quickly! Just as you said, the packaging and extras were luxurious and lovely. I ordered #6 and #21, with such cool cases!


----------



## momasaurus

On me Guerlain #21 is a happy red, and not a scary red, if that makes sense? And now back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

momasaurus said:


> Also - is a film ever ever better than the book?


Shawshank Redemption 
*DropsTheMic*


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Better post my green bags before the week is out!
> H Bolide in green toile and rouge H box
> H garden party in green canvas w turquoise interior
> Coach seafoam and lime briefcase-y tote
> My trusty Camelback daypack LOL just for fun
> View attachment 5004115
> View attachment 5004116


Love the Bolide! I am definitely warming to the shape. Maybe one in black Box or Clemence...


----------



## Vintage Leather

momasaurus said:


> Great stats and vaccine news!
> So....another studio bag? Have we seen this? (drooling)
> Also - is a film ever ever better than the book?



There’s a few where the movie is better than the book, because it’s more focused. Books are usually better because they show why people do what they do. But each character in a movie has a story to tell, and they are emoting in a way that makes the whole story richer.

Like - Hitchcock’s Psycho. In the book, Marion is a side character and her death is one sentence. Bates is more of a menace than a person.

The same is true in Breakfast at Tiffany’s - Truman Capote is so judgemental and shows Holly Golightly as a trap and a fraud who brings men to their doom but gets her comeuppance when her husband comes. As much as I hate Mickey Rooney’s character and casting in the movie, Holly is lovable and fascinating and all about self transformation.

And talking about actors who give depth to shallow characters - Maltese Falcon and Humphrey Bogart. The plot doesn’t make sense in either story, but I don’t actually care when it comes to the movie.

Devil Wears Prada - the movie has better character development than the book, and it has Meryl Streep. But then, the book wasn’t really that good.

Mean Girls, likewise, is based off a self-help book for parents trying to understand high school cliques. And Pitch Perfect, a non-fiction about college acapella groups was much better with music.

All About Eve, Brokeback Mountain, Shawshank Redemption... the original was a short story, but the movie is a lot more memorable and compelling


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Shawshank Redemption
> *DropsTheMic*





Vintage Leather said:


> There’s a few where the movie is better than the book, because it’s more focused. Books are usually better because they show why people do what they do. But each character in a movie has a story to tell, and they are emoting in a way that makes the whole story richer.
> 
> Like - Hitchcock’s Psycho. In the book, Marion is a side character and her death is one sentence. Bates is more of a menace than a person.
> 
> The same is true in Breakfast at Tiffany’s - Truman Capote is so judgemental and shows Holly Golightly as a trap and a fraud who brings men to their doom but gets her comeuppance when her husband comes. As much as I hate Mickey Rooney’s character and casting in the movie, Holly is lovable and fascinating and all about self transformation.
> 
> And talking about actors who give depth to shallow characters - Maltese Falcon and Humphrey Bogart. The plot doesn’t make sense in either story, but I don’t actually care when it comes to the movie.
> 
> Devil Wears Prada - the movie has better character development than the book, and it has Meryl Streep. But then, the book wasn’t really that good.
> 
> Mean Girls, likewise, is based off a self-help book for parents trying to understand high school cliques. And Pitch Perfect, a non-fiction about college acapella groups was much better with music.
> 
> All About Eve, Brokeback Mountain, Shawshank Redemption... the original was a short story, but the movie is a lot more memorable and compelling


I love all these examples!!! Thank you! I actually like Capote's B at Tiff, and I remember reading the Maltese Falcon in hopes of plot clarification but LOL you're right - neither one makes sense. But OMG there is a BOOK about a cappella? That makes no sense at all, LOL.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Vintage Leather

momasaurus said:


> I love all these examples!!! Thank you! I actually like Capote's B at Tiff, and I remember reading the Maltese Falcon in hopes of plot clarification but LOL you're right - neither one makes sense. But OMG there is a BOOK about a cappella? That makes no sense at all, LOL.


I used to run an Adult Summer Reading program of Book and Movie Club, where once a month we’d talk about the book, watch the movie and eat popcorn, and then we’d “vote” on the best by putting change in a bucket. So I actually have a lot of opinions on the book v movie debate.  The Pitch Perfect book is:





__





						Pitch Perfect: The Quest for Collegiate A Cappella Glory: Rapkin, Mickey: 9781592404636: Books - Amazon
					

Pitch Perfect: The Quest for Collegiate A Cappella Glory [Rapkin, Mickey] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Pitch Perfect: The Quest for Collegiate A Cappella Glory



					www.amazon.com


----------



## CoachMaven

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have bought and sold a few...just haven’t found the right one.


Two of my favorites in terms of what fits and how they wear on the body are the Ramblers Legacy and Patricia's Legacy. Also the Broadway and Beaumont satchels are great everyday bags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> I am definitely a sucker for a bag that feels frou frou and like a jewel box. Although I suppose I don’t have many like that right now. My Chloe would definitely fit in that category.
> 
> Oddly enough, my Coach Willis also sort of feels like that, but the style is not frou frou so I’m not sure why it does. Possibly just the size and the fact that it is white so it feels delicate and ‘precious’ to me.
> 
> I’ve been considering this bag lately - this style is very frou frou IMO.
> View attachment 4992384


I have not liked the Fendi kan I bag because I didn’t like the scalloped flap. But this version is gorgeous because it makes the scallop make sense! So pretty! 





Cookiefiend said:


> My Dior Lady bag showed up unbelievably fast - I bought it on Monday and received it Friday! I cleaned and polished it, then carried it Saturday to an early Valentine’s Day dinner. I even wore a skirt!
> View attachment 4993728


[/QUOTE]Congrats on your LD! Classic beauty!


dcooney4 said:


> Is there a color that you discovered works well for you ? Is there a color you find that just doesn't work for you? For me I discovered that green bags can work well for me. Grey not so much. I looked like death warmed over carrying a grey/ taupe bag.


 The colors I hate in clothes and handbags are almost all earth tones, Barbie pink and purple (royal purple is pretty but no other shade). I love orange but it doesn’t work with my wardrobe.
My favorite colors for bags are black, grey, pink and bright blue.


Jereni said:


> My apologies because this is not terribly related to the current topics of conversation but @Sparkletastic I ran across this bag the other day and thought of you! Talk about a little jewel box of a bucket bag!
> 
> The designer is Alaia. It’s just so petal-y perfect...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000955


I am soooo loving these little buckets!


JenJBS said:


> Yes. That's what happened. Poshmark return policy is horrible. They do require you to 'Accept' an item. Once you do, no return allowed. I was dumb enough to Accept it, thinking the CPR and and Terrago cream would solve the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. But it doesn't show up well. It's more the feel.


If you purchased through PayPal, you can return through them.


BowieFan1971 said:


> On Poshmark, you cannot set offer parameters, so you often get them for as much as 50% of your reasonable and researched listing price. Mercari only allows official offers of 25% off or less, but I get messages with 40-50% off. If I jacked up my prices or did not look to make sure my price is within market value and competitive, I would understand lowballs. But I do the research. If I wanted to sell it for 59% of what I am asking and lose money, I would list it at that price. I am willing to consider an offer of 20% or less, but that’s it.





Vintage Leather said:


> I list on EBay for the minimum amount I want to get, in Facebook groups for 10% over what I want to get, and on posh for 2x what I’ll settle for.
> 
> I ran numbers. Of the 143 things I’ve sold on Posh, 11 have been purchased outright. The rest have been sold either in a bundle, or after accepting an offer.
> 
> The one thing that does irritate me is when someone lowballs me, I reply with what I’m willing to take - and then they come back with something within $3 of their initial offer. $2.40 is not the hill I want to die on. If I wasn’t willing to take $30 for a Judith Leiber lipstick case, why would you think $33 is more appealing?!?  I value my time and yours a darn sight more than $2.40.


I’m also in the camp of not haggling. I’m not a store and selling isn’t my hobby. So, I don’t have the patience for lowball offers or back and forth. I think some buyers need to realize we haven’t signed up to play their bargaining game they may find fun. And, since my items have always eventually sold, I’m not motivated to take time out to futz over a few dollars.

If someone sends a reasonable offer (say w/i 20% or so) I’ll respond once - sometimes with a counter, sometimes to say thanks for your interest but the price is firm. But, if they lowball or keep trying to go back and forth, I actually block them because I found early on in my selling that the people who lowballed and haggled had higher rates of complaints and returns when they got my accurately described items. No ma’am. Better to wait, have no hassles and get a fair price. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m still very much a "saver", but am actively fighting against this mindset: Dior New Lock and YSL vintage leopard coat for the trip to the grocery store today.


My mom was a “saver” and I saw her live her whole life never using the clothing, china, party goods, household items that she bought (usually after haunting second hand shops) and hoarded. So, I’m the opposite. I make sure my “best” items are wearable in my regular - non covid  - life. I use my best china, my best glassware and I - non covid - will use any excuse to throw a party or travel.

Where I can be draconian is in financial saving / investing. Hypersaving makes me happy and left to my own devices, I would have bought serviceable good quality items but probably never bought luxury items. LOL! Mr. S and I balance each other out because he has a “life of plenty” outlook and will buy the nice things which I always sheepishly yet thoroughly enjoy once they’re acquired. I know my financial outlook comes from being raised by entrepreneurs who pinched / beat / strangled and cussed out every penny to build a successful business. My brain has never made the transition to understanding that you can actually _spend_ the money guilt free once you _have_ it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*Sparkle’s FEBRURARY 2021 Stats*

Bags In / Out: 0
SLG’s In / Out: 0
No other purchases or sales.

I did just put the Dior tote got in Jan up for sale on here and on the usual sites. It’s absolutely adorable but my new work laptop won’t fit. I priced it well so hopefully it sells quickly. I’m “over” selling anything.  

Anyone lusting after a bag?  I’m still lusting after the mini buckets (which I would wear non covid) and the Prada monochrome bag (which I know I don’t need because it doesn’t really elevate or add meaningful breadth to my collection.)

So, I’m going to *try* to not buy any bags til the covid situation is such that I can go back out and about and actually enjoy my bags / wardrobe. I’m just so tired of the boredom of sheltering in place that my mind is trying to find excitement. Most of the people I know are socializing again as if something has changed (which it hasn’t in my country). We personally don’t have factors that put us at higher risk but we feel SIP is the right thing to do. And, I just lost another friend to covid last week. It’s just after a year it’s getting HARD!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> If you purchased through PayPal, you can return through them.



I used a credit card. But now I've figured out a solution. It's a going away gift for a friend moving cross country. She isn't in to bags, but I'd like her to have a pretty bag when she meets her new neighbors - and it is beautiful to look at. She's not the leather snob that certain designers have turned me into; so the imperfections in the leather don't matter to her. And since she'll use it for the move, she needs a bag that doesn't need to be babied - since (at least for me)  there is no babying the bag you're using during a move. Since the leather is already imperfect, no need to baby it. Bonus - her kids love it. Her daughter loves the 'p'etty' hardware, and straps on the bottom. Her son's favorite color is red, so to him this is a huge improvement on her old tan bag.


----------



## JenJBS

momasaurus said:


> On me Guerlain #21 is a happy red, and not a scary red, if that makes sense? And now back to our regularly scheduled program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004134



Beautiful!    Happy red indeed!


----------



## JenJBS

momasaurus said:


> Great stats and vaccine news!
> So....another studio bag? Have we seen this? (drooling)
> Also - is a film ever ever better than the book?



I would say that some moments/scenes can be better in the movie than the book. One example: In the Harry Potter books Hedwig dies helpless, trapped in the cage. In the movie Hedwig dies saving Harry. I like the movie version of that better. Another one:  For all my love of, and respect for, Shakespeare, I never believed the scene in Richard III, when he basically seduces the widow over her dead husband's body. It just seemed too unrealistic that she'd react that way. Then I saw Al Pacino, and I forget the actress, do the scene. Suddenly it was totally believable. Her emotional vulnerability in that moment, which the actress portrayed so well... His overpowering charisma and personality... Great reminder that Shakespeare intended his plays to be watched, not read.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

momasaurus said:


> I am a total book snob, believe me, but have enjoyed some audiobooks recently (for long walks in the neighborhood, never on trail). Some fabulous voice acting going on right now.


I guess audiobooks are good in certain situations (like walks, long rides or even perhaps cooking), although most of the time, I prefer music in such situations.  I might try audiobooks sometime but I also like the relaxation of just putting my feet up and getting engrossed in a good hardback or paperback book.


Cookiefiend said:


> Nope - the film is never better than the book, and in this case I was annoyed by the ending. Pip does not ‘get’ the girl at the end of the book!


This is one of the reasons why I prefer a book version to film -- they often change the story or the plot or the ending in the film version and I prefer that they stay true to the book version.


jblended said:


> @Purses & Perfumes Wodehouse is my favourite author! I also haven't moved onto audiobooks. I can do a podcast but, I want to touch and feel and smell my books.


Yes, I can definitely count on Wodehouse for a few chuckles and it always puts me in a happy mood.  I too love the touch, feel and smell of books, and even the illustrations add so much charm to the book, especially for children.  As a kid, I remember enjoying the story as well as the illustrations and drawings in some of my favorite books.


Sparkletastic said:


> So, I’m going to *try* to not buy any bags til the covid situation is such that I can go back out and about and actually enjoy my bags / wardrobe. I’m just so tired of the boredom of sheltering in place that my mind is trying to find excitement. Most of the people I know are socializing again as if something has changed (which it hasn’t in my country). We personally don’t have factors that put us at higher risk but we feel SIP is the right thing to do. And, I just lost another friend to covid last week. It’s just after a year it’s getting HARD!!!


I am so sorry to hear about your friend.  I agree it is getting very hard after a year of the pandemic, and coming here and talking about bags or other collections certainly helps distract my mind.   An Alma in epi leather is something I am thinking about.  However, I would prefer to wait until I am able to be out and about regularly before adding anything new to my bag wardrobe.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone lusting after a bag?  I’m still lusting after the mini buckets (which I would wear non covid) and the Prada monochrome bag (which I know I don’t need because it doesn’t really elevate or add meaningful breadth to my collection.)



I’m lusting after a few lol, and trying to just wait it out to see which ones ‘stick’ in my head.

There’s the DeMellier I posted earlier. The good news there is that it’s what I would consider affordable.

Unfortunately there’s also Chanels. I want to get a Coco Handle, and this is available preloved. Have always wanted a Chanel tweed and this with the sequins and the multiple color threads would go with so much. 



And then there’s this which I think will come out in the summer:



I’ve discovered and am now crushing on Valextra:



And I’m loving this Ted Baker bag for some reason lol. This is one where I’m hoping the desire will die off if I just wait and don’t buy it right away.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Excellent advice! Thank you!    Lesson learned about hitting Accept. If nothing else, I can use it as a bad weather bag, since the leather already has issues.
> 
> Hope the rare item is exactly as you hope! Will we get to see pics?


It is nothing expensive just a very fun vibrant crossbody bag that I always thought would be fun for summer. I will post a picture when it comes.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I want a black Hermès bag, style undetermined but not a B, K, C or Evie. None of them are me. I am not in a hurry...if and when I find the right deal. I want it to be my one black bag, so not too dressy or too casual. Box, Barenia or Clemence. Maybe a Halzan 31, or a Bolide 27 or 31, or a style I have not seen before. I saw the Pico in black brand new and it is gorgeous, but I don’t want two H bags of the same style.


----------



## dcooney4

dreamlet said:


> I am joining this thread a little late, but have thoroughly enjoyed reading all your goals for 2021. We will be moving sometime this year and in preparation I am looking at my closet and reevaluating much of what I own. I don't want to pack and move more than I need to, and it would feel good to settle into our new home with a more streamlined wardrobe and bag collection.
> 
> My goals are:
> 
> 1. Wear what I buy. This might sound simple, but it forces me to stop shopping for my fantasy lifestyle and shop for the lifestyle I have now. I have kids, don't work outside the home, and have a pretty casual style. Thanks to Covid, we don't go out to events at all (though I know that will change one day). I need to spend more on things that I will wear/use regularly and stop spending money on beautiful thing that will just sit in my closet.
> 
> 2. Take care of bags that need some love. I have at least two vintage bags that I won't carry/sell/give away until they get some minor repairs. Its time to take care of them and either use them or pass them on to someone who will.
> 
> 3. Let go of the pieces that don't serve me anymore. I have some lovely things that just don't suit my current lifestyle, and it's time to honest about whether or not I will use them in the future.


Welcome to the thread.


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> I used to run an Adult Summer Reading program of Book and Movie Club, where once a month we’d talk about the book, watch the movie and eat popcorn, and then we’d “vote” on the best by putting change in a bucket. So I actually have a lot of opinions on the book v movie debate.  The Pitch Perfect book is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pitch Perfect: The Quest for Collegiate A Cappella Glory: Rapkin, Mickey: 9781592404636: Books - Amazon
> 
> 
> Pitch Perfect: The Quest for Collegiate A Cappella Glory [Rapkin, Mickey] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Pitch Perfect: The Quest for Collegiate A Cappella Glory
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Awesome. I thought you were just naming stuff off the top of your head. What a fun club!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s FEBRURARY 2021 Stats*
> 
> Bags In / Out: 0
> SLG’s In / Out: 0
> No other purchases or sales.
> 
> I did just put the Dior tote got in Jan up for sale on here and on the usual sites. It’s absolutely adorable but my new work laptop won’t fit. I priced it well so hopefully it sells quickly. I’m “over” selling anything.
> 
> Anyone lusting after a bag?  I’m still lusting after the mini buckets (which I would wear non covid) and the Prada monochrome bag (which I know I don’t need because it doesn’t really elevate or add meaningful breadth to my collection.)
> 
> So, I’m going to *try* to not buy any bags til the covid situation is such that I can go back out and about and actually enjoy my bags / wardrobe. I’m just so tired of the boredom of sheltering in place that my mind is trying to find excitement. Most of the people I know are socializing again as if something has changed (which it hasn’t in my country). We personally don’t have factors that put us at higher risk but we feel SIP is the right thing to do. And, I just lost another friend to covid last week. It’s just after a year it’s getting HARD!!!


So very sorry to read that you have lost another friend. Sending pink light your way for clarity and comfort. 
I am not buying any bags either, but - yes - I lust after the Ferragamo studio (esp @Cookiefiend's red). If there comes a time when I want to treat myself to a nice bag, it might be that. No rush.


----------



## momasaurus

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!    Happy red indeed!


Thank you. This is a keeper.


JenJBS said:


> I would say that some moments/scenes can be better in the movie than the book. One example: In the Harry Potter books Hedwig dies helpless, trapped in the cage. In the movie Hedwig dies saving Harry. I like the movie version of that better. Another one:  For all my love of, and respect for, Shakespeare, I never believed the scene in Richard III, when he basically seduces the widow over her dead husband's body. It just seemed too unrealistic that she'd react that way. Then I saw Al Pacino, and I forget the actress, do the scene. Suddenly it was totally believable. Her emotional vulnerability in that moment, which the actress portrayed so well... His overpowering charisma and personality... Great reminder that Shakespeare intended his plays to be watched, not read.


Good points! Also check out Lawrence Olivier in that wooing scene. O. M. G.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

JenJBS said:


> I used a credit card. But now I've figured out a solution. It's a going away gift for a friend moving cross country. She isn't in to bags, but I'd like her to have a pretty bag when she meets her new neighbors - and it is beautiful to look at. She's not the leather snob that certain designers have turned me into; so the imperfections in the leather don't matter to her. And since she'll use it for the move, she needs a bag that doesn't need to be babied - since (at least for me)  there is no babying the bag you're using during a move. Since the leather is already imperfect, no need to baby it. Bonus - her kids love it. Her daughter loves the 'p'etty' hardware, and straps on the bottom. Her son's favorite color is red, so to him this is a huge improvement on her old tan bag.


What a great resolution for the bag. You’re a good friend. 


Jereni said:


> I’m lusting after a few lol, and trying to just wait it out to see which ones ‘stick’ in my head.
> 
> There’s the DeMellier I posted earlier. The good news there is that it’s what I would consider affordable.
> 
> Unfortunately there’s also Chanels. I want to get a Coco Handle, and this is available preloved. Have always wanted a Chanel tweed and this with the sequins and the multiple color threads would go with so much.
> View attachment 5004371
> 
> 
> And then there’s this which I think will come out in the summer:
> View attachment 5004372
> 
> 
> I’ve discovered and am now crushing on Valextra:
> View attachment 5004378
> 
> 
> And I’m loving this Ted Baker bag for some reason lol. This is one where I’m hoping the desire will die off if I just wait and don’t buy it right away.
> View attachment 5004380


Those are all great bags to lust after. 
And, that Ted Baker is soooo not my style...and I love it. This is why I can never say never on things.  Lol! I’m not familiar with his bags. How is the leather? 


momasaurus said:


> So very sorry to read that you have lost another friend. Sending pink light your way for clarity and comfort.
> I am not buying any bags either, but - yes - I lust after the Ferragamo studio (esp @Cookiefiend's red). If there comes a time when I want to treat myself to a nice bag, it might be that. No rush.


Thank you so much. I’ve never had anyone send me pink light. I looked it up and what a wonderful thing to do. It’s much appreciated.


----------



## missie1

Ive been absent playing in jewelry land as I‘m working on my wrist stacks. For my green items I only have my Chanel card case. and Fendi crossbody.  Both are new and never used


----------



## Sparkletastic

OMG!  I figured that my hermit in the cave routine should have some benefit so I just got Invisalign. I aways had straight teeth but noticed some were shifting over the last few years. So, I decided why not preserve my smile and dental health? 

Well...its almost the end of week one and I hate / love them.  No pain but I’m very aware in an unpleasant way of the plastic in my mouth. And, I have a lisp that I read will go away.

But, on the bright side, I’ve lost 3 pounds.   Its a hassle to take them out, brush & floss my teeth and clean the retainers if I eat or drink _anything_ but water. So...the mindless covid snacking has come to a screeching halt. LOL!

Anyone else have any type of braces / invisalign as an adult? What did you think about it? Tips and tricks? 

Anyone else getting other “work” done? One of my acquaintances is getting breast implants due to home time at Covid. I’ve read of people getting facial plastic surgery because they can recover during home time. 

Lots of different ways to cope and use the time...


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG!  I figured that my hermit in the cave routine should have some benefit so I just got Invisalign. I aways had straight teeth but noticed some were shifting over the last few years. So, I decided why not preserve my smile and dental health?
> 
> Well...its almost the end of week one and I hate / love them.  No pain but I’m very aware in an unpleasant way of the plastic in my mouth. And, I have a lisp that I read will go away.
> 
> But, on the bright side, I’ve lost 3 pounds.  Its a hassle to take them out, brush & floss my teeth and clean the retainers if I eat or drink _anything_ but water. So...the mindless covid snacking has come to a screeching halt. LOL!
> 
> Anyone else have any type of braces / invisalign as an adult? What did you think about it? Tips and tricks?
> 
> Anyone else getting other “work” done? One of my acquaintances is getting breast implants due to home time at Covid. I’ve read of people getting facial plastic surgery because they can recover during home time.
> 
> Lots of different ways to cope and use the time...


I'm not getting any work done, but I'm growing out my hair. I figure I want to see how long it will get, but I might end up cutting it if we start socializing more. 

I'm also knitting, crocheting, and considering needlepoint. I'm surrounded by yarn. 

I need Invisalign to keep me from snacking!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> What a great resolution for the bag. You’re a good friend.
> And, that Ted Baker is soooo not my style...and I love it. This is why I can never say never on things.  Lol! I’m not familiar with his bags. How is the leather?



Thanks! She's been a great friend to me, and I'm glad we'll at least be able to stay in touch on social media. Her parents, and her husband's parents live her, so I'll also get to see her and the kids when they come to visit family. 

I have a couple Ted Baker bags. I'd say the leather is average. Not spectacular, not bad. Got both mine on great sales at Nordstrom Rack. I went into his boutique in San Diego a few times several years ago. Really enjoyed it, and still have a sweater I got, that is really comfortable and still looks great.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s FEBRURARY 2021 Stats*
> 
> Bags In / Out: 0
> SLG’s In / Out: 0
> No other purchases or sales.
> 
> I did just put the Dior tote got in Jan up for sale on here and on the usual sites. It’s absolutely adorable but my new work laptop won’t fit. I priced it well so hopefully it sells quickly. I’m “over” selling anything.
> 
> Anyone lusting after a bag?  I’m still lusting after the mini buckets (which I would wear non covid) and the Prada monochrome bag (which I know I don’t need because it doesn’t really elevate or add meaningful breadth to my collection.)
> 
> So, I’m going to *try* to not buy any bags til the covid situation is such that I can go back out and about and actually enjoy my bags / wardrobe. I’m just so tired of the boredom of sheltering in place that my mind is trying to find excitement. Most of the people I know are socializing again as if something has changed (which it hasn’t in my country). We personally don’t have factors that put us at higher risk but we feel SIP is the right thing to do. And, *I just lost another friend to covid last week. *It’s just after a year it’s getting HARD!!!


Sparkle, I am sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. Sending my deepest condolences.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> I’m lusting after a few lol, and trying to just wait it out to see which ones ‘stick’ in my head.
> 
> There’s the DeMellier I posted earlier. The good news there is that it’s what I would consider affordable.
> 
> Unfortunately there’s also Chanels. I want to get a Coco Handle, and this is available preloved. Have always wanted a Chanel tweed and this with the sequins and the multiple color threads would go with so much.
> View attachment 5004371
> 
> 
> And then there’s this which I think will come out in the summer:
> View attachment 5004372
> 
> 
> I’ve discovered and am now crushing on Valextra:
> View attachment 5004378
> 
> 
> And I’m loving this Ted Baker bag for some reason lol. This is one where I’m hoping the desire will die off if I just wait and don’t buy it right away.
> View attachment 5004380


Great eye candy Jereni. I’ve been loving the Valextra Iside for over a year. I was just looking at it before I read your post! The pic looks like the Oyster Mini Iside, which colour and size are you interested in?


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Those are all great bags to lust after.
> And, that Ted Baker is soooo not my style...and I love it. This is why I can never say never on things.  Lol! I’m not familiar with his bags. How is the leather?



I have never owned a Ted Baker which is why I’m trying to hold off buying it. It’s so random but I like how it’s different. ’s actually not my style either but I just keep pulling up the pic. 



Sparkletastic said:


> OMG!  I figured that my hermit in the cave routine should have some benefit so I just got Invisalign. I aways had straight teeth but noticed some were shifting over the last few years. So, I decided why not preserve my smile and dental health?
> 
> Well...its almost the end of week one and I hate / love them.  No pain but I’m very aware in an unpleasant way of the plastic in my mouth. And, I have a lisp that I read will go away.
> 
> But, on the bright side, I’ve lost 3 pounds.  Its a hassle to take them out, brush & floss my teeth and clean the retainers if I eat or drink _anything_ but water. So...the mindless covid snacking has come to a screeching halt. LOL!
> 
> Anyone else have any type of braces / invisalign as an adult? What did you think about it? Tips and tricks?
> 
> Anyone else getting other “work” done? One of my acquaintances is getting breast implants due to home time at Covid. I’ve read of people getting facial plastic surgery because they can recover during home time.
> 
> Lots of different ways to cope and use the time...



Definitely interested to hear how this goes. I prob need to get Invisalign here soon. In recent months/year I’ve had a gap developing between my two front teeth and I hate it. Never had it for all my life and now it’s gap tooth city.

My husband did it to straighten out his lower teeth and it worked well. 



JenJBS said:


> I have a couple Ted Baker bags. I'd say the leather is average. Not spectacular, not bad. Got both mine on great sales at Nordstrom Rack. I went into his boutique in San Diego a few times several years ago. Really enjoyed it, and still have a sweater I got, that is really comfortable and still looks great.



Thanks for the info on the brand.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> I have never owned a Ted Baker which is why I’m trying to hold off buying it. It’s so random but I like how it’s different. ’s actually not my style either but I just keep pulling up the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely interested to hear how this goes. I prob need to get Invisalign here soon. In recent months/year I’ve had a gap developing between my two front teeth and I hate it. Never had it for all my life and now it’s gap tooth city.
> 
> My husband did it to straighten out his lower teeth and it worked well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on the brand.


Not to enable but the Tom Ford handbag is at a great price which is perfect for when you want something that would be more of a novelty in your wardrobe.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*WELCOME TO BLUE AND INDIGO WEEK! *

Time to show off all your royal blue, indigo, turquoise, teal, robin’s egg, navy, denim, sky, lapis and azure beauties!


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> And, I just lost another friend to covid last week. It’s just after a year it’s getting HARD!!!


I'm so sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences.

I hear you on how hard this is getting, and how many people are acting as though nothing's going on and socializing as before. 
I lost my former boss to covid last week and have a friend on a ventilator as I type this. I'm SIP until things are actually under control..can't wrap my head around the denial I'm seeing a year into this horror story. 


Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone else have any type of braces / invisalign as an adult? What did you think about it? Tips and tricks?


When I had my accident and my cheekbones/jaws were crushed, I had to wear braces for 2 years so that my teeth wouldn't fall out of my mouth (managed to save _most_ of them ).
I woke up from surgery and found them already on my teeth, and was convinced I was dreaming and they weren't real, lol. They got removed when my bones had fully healed but I hated every moment of the braces. I never got used to them and they always hurt. Most likely due to the circumstances as I hear most people adapt very quickly. 

It's not the same as invisalign since these were wire braces, but what worked for me when I was lisping was to read aloud. It helps your tongue learn to work around the braces/plastic tray. 



JenJBS said:


> I have a couple Ted Baker bags. I'd say the leather is average. Not spectacular, not bad.


Seconded. People often think Ted Baker is on par with other contemporary brands like Coach or Kate Spade but, it's really not. The clothes are mostly poly-blend and the leather they use is not good. I've seen some nice card cases where they used better quality leather, but the bags, on the whole, are always very cute yet not nice enough quality, imo.


----------



## More bags

*March Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
Brought to you by @Sparkletastic ❤ 

*March 8th is International Women’s Day* with the colors purple and green. Fun fact: Historically, purple was a colour that denoted justice and dignity, and now it is used to represent women. Green is a symbol of hope. Today, purple is the colour of International Women’s Day, and combined with green represents the feminist movement. Wear your purple and green bags, slg’s, scarfs this month.
*March 20th is the International Day of Happiness*. Wear the bag that makes you happiest at least twice this month even if it doesn’t necessarily fit your outfit or where you’re going (e.g. an evening bag to the grocery store)
*“March” it Out the Door* - List that one bag that keeps hanging around at an aggressive price so it goes this month (alternatively donate or gift it)
Non bag challenge: *Digital Declutter* - delete unused apps, delete the documents you don’t need, delete emails you don’t need to refer to, unsubscribe from email lists/newsletters, clear out your downloads folder, clean up your bookmarks, organize, delete and back up your photos.


----------



## More bags

*February & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*

February Challenges
*Valentine's Day / Lunar New Year*
Chanel Burgundy Coco Handle - 3x
Chanel Red Reissue - 3x
Chanel Red Wallet on Chain - 2x
Hermes Rouge H Garden Party - 2x

*Remove 28 in 28 *- 33 items out, clothing, bottles of languishing sauces in the fridge, lipsticks (curated my lipsticks as a result of the red lipstick conversation), cooking magazines

Carried 17 bags / 17
Read 1 book
I‘ve enjoyed carrying my red and burgundy bags throughout winter, perhaps even more than my black bags.
*Feb 2021 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## 880

Edit: @Sparkletastic, I’m so sorry for your loss. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> Here is my Grey to stay Coach Prairie satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wore it to my mom’s and it put a smile on my DH’s face. I think a scarf helps...this one is a Jean Patou pocket square.


I love this bag and rhe color!
@Hazzelnut, would love to see your custom cross stitches! And, I th8nk if you were obsessed with a particular tweed bag, you should go for it!
@Sparkletastic, I’ve been postponing Invisalign’s for a few months now, but have an appt in a few weeks (they’ve already taken measurements and told me that, due to age, my teeth are shifting). I’ve also taken covid as an opportunity to ‘have work done’ as you termed it. . I originally was referred to a specialist for dark skin laser due to hyperpigmentation issues. and have also done laser does he  skin rejuvenation (I’ve messed up my skin texture due to past experimentation with homemade essential oil concoctions); and with Botox and filler. My Botox lasts longer than the average (my dermatologist pioneered dark skin laser and is a non invasive treatment expert). (Lasemd to prevent hyperpigmentation; Pico+ laser for brown spots; picosure fore overall rejuvenation, and one other). I do Vollure filler for around the lips and laugh lines and Botox along the eyebrow forehead etc. brazilian laser hair removal (gentle wave) is painful and pricy but worth it. Note: if you have any laser work done, it’s important to avoid the sun (we went on a much needed break to Canuan, British Grenadines after covid vaccines, multiple PCR covid tests (before during and after, and multiple stunts of quarantine —including during the vacation — and private transport for part of the trip, so I used SPF 70 everywhere plus hats, umbrellas etc). also, if you have filler, you aren’t supposed to have dental work done for a few weeks afterwards (otherwise the filler will shift). The filler’s effects are cumulative.
@BowieFan1971, I highly recommend the 35 Trim II, phw for a black bag. IMO it’s proportions are much for graceful and flattering than the 31. Easily understood 1K from recommended reseller sites. 
Blue week: here are some of my favorite blue bags
Blue Jean JPG Birkin, phw; blue obscure JPG shoulder kelly, phw (blue canvas strap from Etsy seller shoulderbagstrap; blue abysse 28 sellier kelly, brushed phw; metallic blue chanel chocolate bar bag. . . My favorite Coupons indiennes cashmere silk GM in blue canard, potiron. And, an older Jardin maharani. and, here’s a pic from hotel quarantine while at the Mandarin Oriental, Canuan...


----------



## Hazzelnut

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG!  I figured that my hermit in the cave routine should have some benefit so I just got Invisalign. I aways had straight teeth but noticed some were shifting over the last few years. So, I decided why not preserve my smile and dental health?
> 
> Well...its almost the end of week one and I hate / love them.  No pain but I’m very aware in an unpleasant way of the plastic in my mouth. And, I have a lisp that I read will go away.
> 
> But, on the bright side, I’ve lost 3 pounds.  Its a hassle to take them out, brush & floss my teeth and clean the retainers if I eat or drink _anything_ but water. So...the mindless covid snacking has come to a screeching halt. LOL!
> 
> Anyone else have any type of braces / invisalign as an adult? What did you think about it? Tips and tricks?
> 
> Anyone else getting other “work” done? One of my acquaintances is getting breast implants due to home time at Covid. I’ve read of people getting facial plastic surgery because they can recover during home time.
> 
> Lots of different ways to cope and use the time...



No work done for me, but all my friends and siblings seem to be having babies (8 so far!) so I’ve been doing non-stop custom cross stitches!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Hazzelnut

My February bag stats are unexciting!

Bags in: 0
Bags out: 0
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0

I have decided the sell the vintage bag and an SLG I bought which doesn’t work for my amount of cards I need to carry with me. So they will be going.

Also got sent a message from my SA saying that the tweed bag I’ve been obsessing over actually did come in (after previously being told they weren’t getting it and making peace with it). So now my head is in a melt about whether to buy it or let it go! I would break even with selling the vintage bag, and it’s so lovely...


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG!  I figured that my hermit in the cave routine should have some benefit so I just got Invisalign. I aways had straight teeth but noticed some were shifting over the last few years. So, I decided why not preserve my smile and dental health?
> 
> Well...its almost the end of week one and I hate / love them.  No pain but I’m very aware in an unpleasant way of the plastic in my mouth. And, I have a lisp that I read will go away.
> 
> But, on the bright side, I’ve lost 3 pounds.   Its a hassle to take them out, brush & floss my teeth and clean the retainers if I eat or drink _anything_ but water. So...the mindless covid snacking has come to a screeching halt. LOL!
> 
> Anyone else have any type of braces / invisalign as an adult? What did you think about it? Tips and tricks?
> 
> Anyone else getting other “work” done? One of my acquaintances is getting breast implants due to home time at Covid. I’ve read of people getting facial plastic surgery because they can recover during home time.
> 
> Lots of different ways to cope and use the time...


I wish I could do something about the lines around my lips....


----------



## momasaurus

Feb stats:
Bags in: 0
Bags out: 1
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0
Scarves in: 4
Scarves out: 0

I need to list some more scarves.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Posting my February stats early too!
> Bags in or out - 2 in, 0 out, but I have 2 listed. The two in were the Lady Dior (), and a Ferragamo Studio Tote that I couldn't resist.
> SLGs - zero in or out. I have listed my H Silk'in wallet because I think it's too big now.
> Scarves in or out - 3 Scarves in (ELenK, Od'unJ and JdS), and 5 (five!) scarves out! Woot! But only one of the five was a 90, the rest were gavs... I think they're breeding in there - I swear I didn't have that many!
> 
> Books read - I finished Great Expectations and then watched the 1946 film. The book was better. I've started Sense and Sensibility.
> 
> The Great Basement Purge was sidetracked by the gray February weather - MEH.
> I did however purge several pairs of shoes, and took down the last of the holiday decorations - 'snowflakes' on the dining room table and a small Dicken's Village arrangement of 2 churches and its surrounding greenery. I had left them up to cheer myself up with, but the weather is getting warmer and the sun is out longer every day, which helps. I've signed up for my COVID vaccine too!


Great scarf stats! I have put off my basement purge as well.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Better post my green bags before the week is out!
> H Bolide in green toile and rouge H box
> H garden party in green canvas w turquoise interior
> Coach seafoam and lime briefcase-y tote
> My trusty Camelback daypack LOL just for fun
> View attachment 5004115
> View attachment 5004116


Lovely bags!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s FEBRURARY 2021 Stats*
> 
> Bags In / Out: 0
> SLG’s In / Out: 0
> No other purchases or sales.
> 
> I did just put the Dior tote got in Jan up for sale on here and on the usual sites. It’s absolutely adorable but my new work laptop won’t fit. I priced it well so hopefully it sells quickly. I’m “over” selling anything.
> 
> Anyone lusting after a bag?  I’m still lusting after the mini buckets (which I would wear non covid) and the Prada monochrome bag (which I know I don’t need because it doesn’t really elevate or add meaningful breadth to my collection.)
> 
> So, I’m going to *try* to not buy any bags til the covid situation is such that I can go back out and about and actually enjoy my bags / wardrobe. I’m just so tired of the boredom of sheltering in place that my mind is trying to find excitement. Most of the people I know are socializing again as if something has changed (which it hasn’t in my country). We personally don’t have factors that put us at higher risk but we feel SIP is the right thing to do. And, I just lost another friend to covid last week. It’s just after a year it’s getting HARD!!!


I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> I used a credit card. But now I've figured out a solution. It's a going away gift for a friend moving cross country. She isn't in to bags, but I'd like her to have a pretty bag when she meets her new neighbors - and it is beautiful to look at. She's not the leather snob that certain designers have turned me into; so the imperfections in the leather don't matter to her. And since she'll use it for the move, she needs a bag that doesn't need to be babied - since (at least for me)  there is no babying the bag you're using during a move. Since the leather is already imperfect, no need to baby it. Bonus - her kids love it. Her daughter loves the 'p'etty' hardware, and straps on the bottom. Her son's favorite color is red, so to him this is a huge improvement on her old tan bag.


That is wonderful.


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> Ive been absent playing in jewelry land as I‘m working on my wrist stacks. For my green items I only have my Chanel card case. and Fendi crossbody.  Both are new and never used


Very Pretty!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Feb stats:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 1
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> Scarves in: 4
> Scarves out: 0
> 
> I need to list some more scarves.


Where do you list your scarves? I may be interested?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hazzelnut said:


> My February bag stats are unexciting!
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> I have decided the sell the vintage bag and an SLG I bought which doesn’t work for my amount of cards I need to carry with me. So they will be going.
> 
> Also got sent a message from my SA saying that the tweed bag I’ve been obsessing over actually did come in (after previously being told they weren’t getting it and making peace with it). So now my head is in a melt about whether to buy it or let it go! I would break even with selling the vintage bag, and it’s so lovely...


If it’s what you have wanted for a while, it doesn’t come in often and you would break even, do it!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *March Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> Brought to you by @Sparkletastic ❤
> 
> *March 8th is International Women’s Day* with the colors purple and green. Fun fact: Historically, purple was a colour that denoted justice and dignity, and now it is used to represent women. Green is a symbol of hope. Today, purple is the colour of International Women’s Day, and combined with green represents the feminist movement. Wear your purple and green bags, slg’s, scarfs this month.
> *March 20th is the International Day of Happiness*. Wear the bag that makes you happiest at least twice this month even if it doesn’t necessarily fit your outfit or where you’re going (e.g. an evening bag to the grocery store)
> *“March” it Out the Door* - List that one bag that keeps hanging around at an aggressive price so it goes this month (alternatively donate or gift it)
> Non bag challenge: *Digital Declutter* - delete unused apps, delete the documents you don’t need, delete emails you don’t need to refer to, unsubscribe from email lists/newsletters, clear out your downloads folder, clean up your bookmarks, organize, delete and back up your photos.


These are great challenges. Is there a way these could be pinned to the top along with the color weeks. I was doing the red challenge and had to deal with some other stuff and then forgot about it. Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## dcooney4

February Stats!
1 bag in
2 Bags out
No other movement.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> I’m lusting after a few lol, and trying to just wait it out to see which ones ‘stick’ in my head.
> 
> There’s the DeMellier I posted earlier. The good news there is that it’s what I would consider affordable.
> 
> Unfortunately there’s also Chanels. I want to get a Coco Handle, and this is available preloved. Have always wanted a Chanel tweed and this with the sequins and the multiple color threads would go with so much.
> View attachment 5004371
> 
> 
> And then there’s this which I think will come out in the summer:
> View attachment 5004372
> 
> 
> I’ve discovered and am now crushing on Valextra:
> View attachment 5004378
> 
> 
> And I’m loving this Ted Baker bag for some reason lol. This is one where I’m hoping the desire will die off if I just wait and don’t buy it right away.
> View attachment 5004380


Ive been looking at Valextra for a year now, I really like the look of them! 


More bags said:


> *February & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> February Challenges
> *Valentine's Day / Lunar New Year*
> Chanel Burgundy Coco Handle - 3x
> Chanel Red Reissue - 3x
> Chanel Red Wallet on Chain - 2x
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party - 2x
> 
> *Remove 28 in 28 *- 33 items out, clothing, bottles of languishing sauces in the fridge, lipsticks (curated my lipsticks as a result of the red lipstick conversation), cooking magazines
> 
> Carried 17 bags / 17
> Read 1 book
> I‘ve enjoyed carrying my red and burgundy bags throughout winter, perhaps even more than my black bags.
> *Feb 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Marvelous stats! 
(I forgot to list my Red stats!) 


momasaurus said:


> Feb stats:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 1
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> Scarves in: 4
> Scarves out: 0
> 
> I need to list some more scarves.


Me too!  


dcooney4 said:


> February Stats!
> 1 bag in
> 2 Bags out
> No other movement.


Great job!


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> Great eye candy Jereni. I’ve been loving the Valextra Iside for over a year. I was just looking at it before I read your post! The pic looks like the Oyster Mini Iside, which colour and size are you interested in?



Yes that pic is the Oyster. I’m definitely going to get one of the mini Iside, likely before the end of March. The only reason it hasn’t happened yet is that I can’t decide between the oyster and the newer pink color. I’ve seen the oyster in person and love it. But I have a lot of taupe bags and I am actually *looking* for a tailored light pink bag so this is technically perfect. I just hesitate to order it when I haven’t seen it in person.






Sparkletastic said:


> Not to enable but the Tom Ford handbag is at a great price which is perfect for when you want something that would be more of a novelty in your wardrobe.



Which Tom Ford bag? Or did you mean the Ted Baker?


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> Seconded. People often think Ted Baker is on par with other contemporary brands like Coach or Kate Spade but, it's really not. The clothes are mostly poly-blend and the leather they use is not good. I've seen some nice card cases where they used better quality leather, but the bags, on the whole, are always very cute yet not nice enough quality, imo.



Thank you for this input. I think I will wait on the Ted Baker bag until it goes on sale, at a minimum. 



More bags said:


> *February & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> February Challenges
> *Valentine's Day / Lunar New Year*
> Chanel Burgundy Coco Handle - 3x
> Chanel Red Reissue - 3x
> Chanel Red Wallet on Chain - 2x
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party - 2x
> 
> *Remove 28 in 28 *- 33 items out, clothing, bottles of languishing sauces in the fridge, lipsticks (curated my lipsticks as a result of the red lipstick conversation), cooking magazines
> 
> Carried 17 bags / 17
> Read 1 book
> I‘ve enjoyed carrying my red and burgundy bags throughout winter, perhaps even more than my black bags.
> *Feb 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out





Hazzelnut said:


> My February bag stats are unexciting!
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> I have decided the sell the vintage bag and an SLG I bought which doesn’t work for my amount of cards I need to carry with me. So they will be going.
> 
> Also got sent a message from my SA saying that the tweed bag I’ve been obsessing over actually did come in (after previously being told they weren’t getting it and making peace with it). So now my head is in a melt about whether to buy it or let it go! I would break even with selling the vintage bag, and it’s so lovely...





momasaurus said:


> Feb stats:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 1
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> Scarves in: 4
> Scarves out: 0
> 
> I need to list some more scarves.



Amazing stats, all of you! I’m impressed with the 0 bags in and bag reduction overall. Respect!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

My February stats:

Bags in: 3

BV pouch
LV multi-pochette
Chanel north/south boy
Bags out: 3

Proenza Schouler brown chain wallet
Proenza Schouler taupe chain wallet
Proenza Schouler light taupe/pink ps11

SLGs in: 5

Chanel binge is happening
SLGs out: 1

I’m not doing well on *not* buying bags, but I *am* curating, I believe.
This month I wore all of my bags twice, and some three times. Only exception is the Coach Rogue which really is only a spring/summer bag.

I also donated 28 articles of clothing, so I hit the Feb challenge on that point 

Next month, I will probably release 1 bag, but gain at least 2. Trying to pace myself tho.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Yes that pic is the Oyster. I’m definitely going to get one of the mini Iside, likely before the end of March. The only reason it hasn’t happened yet is that I can’t decide between the oyster and the newer pink color. I’ve seen the oyster in person and love it. But I have a lot of taupe bags and I am actually *looking* for a tailored light pink bag so this is technically perfect. I just hesitate to order it when I haven’t seen it in person.
> 
> View attachment 5005055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Tom Ford bag? Or did you mean the Ted Baker?


That pink is gorgeous and a wonderful spring/summer neutral without being bland.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences.
> 
> I hear you on how hard this is getting, and how many people are acting as though nothing's going on and socializing as before.
> I lost my former boss to covid last week and have a friend on a ventilator as I type this. I'm SIP until things are actually under control..can't wrap my head around the denial I'm seeing a year into this horror story.
> 
> When I had my accident and my cheekbones/jaws were crushed, I had to wear braces for 2 years so that my teeth wouldn't fall out of my mouth (managed to save _most_ of them ).
> I woke up from surgery and found them already on my teeth, and was convinced I was dreaming and they weren't real, lol. They got removed when my bones had fully healed but I hated every moment of the braces. I never got used to them and they always hurt. Most likely due to the circumstances as I hear most people adapt very quickly.
> 
> It's not the same as invisalign since these were wire braces, but what worked for me when I was lisping was to read aloud. It helps your tongue learn to work around the braces/plastic tray.
> 
> 
> Seconded. People often think Ted Baker is on par with other contemporary brands like Coach or Kate Spade but, it's really not. The clothes are mostly poly-blend and the leather they use is not good. I've seen some nice card cases where they used better quality leather, but the bags, on the whole, are always very cute yet not nice enough quality, imo.



Yikes! So sorry about the accident, and the braces. HUGS! 

My two are heart shaped novelty bags in rose gold and black - not everyday bags. Like you say, very cute! And since they are novelty bags that don't get worn a ton, I haven't had any problems with the leather. His rose gold is really pretty.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> That is wonderful.


Thank you!   
Great stats!



Jereni said:


> I’m not doing well on *not* buying bags, but I *am* curating, I believe.
> This month I wore all of my bags twice, and some three times. Only exception is the Coach Rogue which really is only a spring/summer bag.
> 
> Next month, I will probably release 1 bag, but gain at least 2. Trying to pace myself tho.



I'm in the same place as you this month... Buying bags, but feeling like I am curating - and trying to pace myself.


----------



## sherrylynn

Jereni said:


> I’m lusting after a few lol, and trying to just wait it out to see which ones ‘stick’ in my head.
> 
> There’s the DeMellier I posted earlier. The good news there is that it’s what I would consider affordable.
> 
> Unfortunately there’s also Chanels. I want to get a Coco Handle, and this is available preloved. Have always wanted a Chanel tweed and this with the sequins and the multiple color threads would go with so much.
> View attachment 5004371
> 
> 
> And then there’s this which I think will come out in the summer:
> View attachment 5004372
> 
> 
> I’ve discovered and am now crushing on Valextra:
> View attachment 5004378
> 
> 
> And I’m loving this Ted Baker bag for some reason lol. This is one where I’m hoping the desire will die off if I just wait and don’t buy it right away.
> View attachment 5004380


I am looking at the same Valextra bag, but in the larger size and oyster color. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on tbe smaller version.



BowieFan1971 said:


> I want a black Hermès bag, style undetermined but not a B, K, C or Evie. None of them are me. I am not in a hurry...if and when I find the right deal. I want it to be my one black bag, so not too dressy or too casual. Box, Barenia or Clemence. Maybe a Halzan 31, or a Bolide 27 or 31, or a style I have not seen before. I saw the Pico in black brand new and it is gorgeous, but I don’t want two H bags of the same style.


Also thinking about a Bolide 31 in black or gold clemence. Love this bag when it's a bit slouchy!



Sparkletastic said:


> OMG!  I figured that my hermit in the cave routine should have some benefit so I just got Invisalign. I aways had straight teeth but noticed some were shifting over the last few years. So, I decided why not preserve my smile and dental health?
> 
> Well...its almost the end of week one and I hate / love them.  No pain but I’m very aware in an unpleasant way of the plastic in my mouth. And, I have a lisp that I read will go away.
> 
> But, on the bright side, I’ve lost 3 pounds.   Its a hassle to take them out, brush & floss my teeth and clean the retainers if I eat or drink _anything_ but water. So...the mindless covid snacking has come to a screeching halt. LOL!
> 
> Anyone else have any type of braces / invisalign as an adult? What did you think about it? Tips and tricks?
> 
> Anyone else getting other “work” done? One of my acquaintances is getting breast implants due to home time at Covid. I’ve read of people getting facial plastic surgery because they can recover during home time.
> 
> Lots of different ways to cope and use the time...


Hmm. Maybe I should try this to drop a few lbs. No work here, but, I did stop dying my hair last February. It's very freeing to never worry about my silver roots! 



momasaurus said:


> I wish I could do something about the lines around my lips....


Filler maybe? I've had this done, and some Juvedurm. Totally worth it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

sherrylynn said:


> I am looking at the same Valextra bag, but in the larger size and oyster color. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on tbe smaller version.
> 
> 
> Also thinking about a Bolide 31 in black or gold clemence. Love this bag when it's a bit slouchy!
> 
> 
> Hmm. Maybe I should try this to drop a few lbs. No work here, but, I did stop dying my hair last February. It's very freeing to never worry about my silver roots!
> 
> 
> Filler maybe? I've had this done, and some Juvedurm. Totally worth it!


I thought maybe the slouchiness of the Clemence would make it a little more casual while maintaining a more formal/structured shape.

Re: fillers
From an esthetician...hyaluronic acid fillers like Juvaderm are a great option! It is the only thing I would allow to be injected into my body or face (no Botox or silicone!). HA is a substance naturally found in the human body, phases in over a bit and fades out over a bit as your body absorbs it. It also lasts for a good while.  So no, “she had work done yesterday!” And if you aren’t comfortable, it will fade away. Trick is to find someone who does subtle work and does not overfill. Ask around/get referrals/call referrals. And no Groupons! This is the middle of your face!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> Yes that pic is the Oyster. I’m definitely going to get one of the mini Iside, likely before the end of March. The only reason it hasn’t happened yet is that I can’t decide between the oyster and the newer pink color. I’ve seen the oyster in person and love it. But I have a lot of taupe bags and I am actually *looking* for a tailored light pink bag so this is technically perfect. I just hesitate to order it when I haven’t seen it in person.
> 
> View attachment 5005055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Tom Ford bag? Or did you mean the Ted Baker?


This is a very pretty shade of pink and a lovely bag!  My pink bags get a lot of wear in the warmer months (pre-pandemic of course).

I love the Bolide as well, as it looks like a very functional bag.  For those of you considering this bag, what are your thoughts on the size 35?  The size 31 looks like a good size.  I love both the raisin and prune colors.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hazzelnut said:


> No work done for me, but all my friends and siblings seem to be having babies (8 so far!) so I’ve been doing non-stop custom cross stitches!!


What are you cross stitching?  I have a couple of cross stitch leaflets but the designs are kind of ambitious and involved, so I have not started on them.  Just not sure I will ever finish them!  I may need to look at some smaller or easier projects.  Both are pictures meant to be framed.


----------



## JenJBS

Great stats, ladies! @More bags @Hazzelnut @momasaurus 

With the combination of getting my work bonus on Jan 31 and tax refund, I had money to spend on bags I've been wanting, so this month was not good as far as not buying bags. But I'm happy with the results. And for 2021 I'm still even with bags in = bags out. So I've bought bags, but my collection hasn't gotten bigger - just better for me. Knowing me, I'll buy a second birthday bag for myself next month, even though I already got my Brandon Blackwood Bianca as a birthday bag... 

February Stats:
Out - 2
In - 5

2021 Stats:
Out - 7
In - 7

I did the Valentine's Day Challenge and wore my red Halo bag twice.

Love the March Challenges! 
Purple is my favorite color, so I have plenty of purple bags to wear this month. And I have a couple new green bags to wear! 
Also going to do the Happiness Challenge. My HG - Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.


----------



## More bags

@sherrylynn, @BowieFan1971, @Purses & Perfumes re: the Bolide, I am a biased fan, I have a 31 in Etain clemence. Re: sizing, 31 is good for me, I use it as a day bag, it fits a notebook and has plenty of room for what I carry. I believe some use a 35 as a work bag, or just enjoy larger bags. As for colours, so many wonderful choices: black, bleu nuit ... I would love raisin and prune in any bag. In summary, my Bolide is neutral, versatile - handheld and shoulder bag, great all purpose bag, fits a notebook, under the radar ... it’s one of my most frequently carried bags for the past four years.  At the risk of boring you with my often shared archive pics,


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> Hope nobody minds me doing my Feb stats a little early.
> 
> *Bags out*: 2- Boktier Honore and Jack French London (both already out the door).
> *Bags in*: 1- Mr. Grumpy (still haven't identified the brand but I love it more each day).
> *SLGs in*: 0
> *SLGs out*: 1- Yellow SLG hand-painted and stitched for me by a cancer survivor when I was in Turkey.
> This one was unexpected and very hard to let go of. The memories attached are so dear to me but, I tried my best yet couldn't make it work in any capacity. The closure won't snap shut and nobody can change it for me without destroying the leather and removing the hand-painted portion that is the most beautiful part of the pouch.
> Yesterday I used it as a wallet in my bag when I went to get groceries and the check out girl admired it. I told her the story behind it and told her it won't open/close anymore so it's driving me crazy, and she said stuff like that never bothers her, and that her current wallet has a broken zip but she doesn't mind at all.
> After I left the store, I realized that she had _really_ liked it and was not just being polite, so I went back and gave it to her. I've never seen anyone light up like that! Good deed done.
> I will always have my memory of the lovely woman who painted it for me. I still have a hand-painted bag strap from her and use it all the time. And I have hopes of returning to Turkey one of these days, and since I know her workshop address, I plan to buy another couple of bags from her, only with zipper closures because, lesson learned!
> 
> Doing quite well in curating this year. I wasn't expecting to have released as many bags as I have so far. Would like to slowly release 3 or 4 more this year but am not pressuring myself.


I love this story!


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> I need honest opinions, pretty please. These pictures are rubbish but they show what I need shown.
> Do we like it in the original black or the direction I'm going in now?
> 
> The paint is only the first coat and is not yet fully blended; I'm just trying to get an idea of which colours I'd use if I carried on. This can still be stripped back to the original black at this point.
> Really would appreciate everyone's honest thoughts because my head is so foggy that I really shouldn't have touched this project right now.
> 
> So, what do my pocket friends think?
> View attachment 5002849
> 
> View attachment 5002850


I vote for colorful butterflies In Iridescent colors!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> @sherrylynn, @BowieFan1971, @Purses & Perfumes re: the Bolide, I am a biased fan, I have a 31 in Etain clemence. Re: sizing, 31 is good for me, I use it as a day bag, it fits a notebook and has plenty of room for what I carry. I believe some use a 35 as a work bag, or just enjoy larger bags. As for colours, so many wonderful choices: black, bleu nuit ... I would love raisin and prune in any bag. In summary, my Bolide is neutral, versatile - handheld and shoulder bag, great all purpose bag, fits a notebook, under the radar ... it’s one of my most frequently carried bags for the past four years.  At the risk of boring you with my often shared archive pics,
> View attachment 5005188
> View attachment 5005191


I love seeing pictures of your beautiful Bolide, so please keep them coming!  I think 35 might just be too big and the 31 seems like a good size.  I love clemence leather for this bag.  Thanks for sharing the info and pics of your stunning bag.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Lovely bags!


Thanks!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Where do you list your scarves? I may be interested?


I use eBay because I am way too lazy to explore all the other options. PM me here, if you like, as we are not allowed to talk about buying/selling to/from each other. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Ive been looking at Valextra for a year now, I really like the look of them!
> 
> Marvelous stats!
> (I forgot to list my Red stats!)
> 
> Me too!
> 
> Great job!


Thanks!


sherrylynn said:


> I am looking at the same Valextra bag, but in the larger size and oyster color. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on tbe smaller version.
> 
> 
> Also thinking about a Bolide 31 in black or gold clemence. Love this bag when it's a bit slouchy!
> 
> 
> Hmm. Maybe I should try this to drop a few lbs. No work here, but, I did stop dying my hair last February. It's very freeing to never worry about my silver roots!
> 
> 
> Filler maybe? I've had this done, and some Juvedurm. Totally worth it!


Thanks!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I thought maybe the slouchiness of the Clemence would make it a little more casual while maintaining a more formal/structured shape.
> 
> Re: fillers
> From an esthetician...hyaluronic acid fillers like Juvaderm are a great option! It is the only thing I would allow to be injected into my body or face (no Botox or silicone!). HA is a substance naturally found in the human body, phases in over a bit and fades out over a bit as your body absorbs it. It also lasts for a good while.  So no, “she had work done yesterday!” And if you aren’t comfortable, it will fade away. Trick is to find someone who does subtle work and does not overfill. Ask around/get referrals/call referrals. And no Groupons! This is the middle of your face!


Thanks for this info! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> This is a very pretty shade of pink and a lovely bag!  My pink bags get a lot of wear in the warmer months (pre-pandemic of course).
> 
> I love the Bolide as well, as it looks like a very functional bag.  For those of you considering this bag, what are your thoughts on the size 35?  The size 31 looks like a good size.  I love both the raisin and prune colors.


Mine is a 35 and as I was putting it away after taking pix, I thought - hm, not a big as I always think it is. My GP is actually bigger. a 31 would be very lovely, though.


----------



## baghabitz34

Like @Jereni, I too am lusting after a few bags.
Looking into getting another Ferragamo Studio bag in the smaller size. Waiting to see what new colors & prints come out for spring/summer.

Planning to purchase the LV Onthego in the MM size, black empreinte leather as a Mother’s Day gift to myself.

Looking into getting either my first Mulberry bag or my first Aspinal of London bag this year too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Like @Jereni, I too am lusting after a few bags.
> Looking into getting another Ferragamo Studio bag in the smaller size. Waiting to see what new colors & prints come out for spring/summer.
> 
> Planning to purchase the LV Onthego in the MM size, black empreinte leather as a Mother’s Day gift to myself.
> 
> Looking into getting either my first Mulberry bag or my first Aspinal of London bag this year too.



Which Aspinal of London bags are you considering?


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I use eBay because I am way too lazy to explore all the other options. PM me here, if you like, as we are not allowed to talk about buying/selling to/from each other.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks for this info!
> 
> Mine is a 35 and as I was putting it away after taking pix, I thought - hm, not a big as I always think it is. My GP is actually bigger. a 31 would be very lovely, though.


There is a thread where you can post links to your ebay listings. I'm not sure where it is.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Cute! I’ve been wanting a circle bag also. Haven’t found the right one yet.
> This is not quite a circle bag but reminds me of the look. Might order this.
> 
> View attachment 5003575


I have this bag in a Berry color and I love it!-- you can see it on "red" week. It I like it in the moc croc as well.


----------



## whateve

I have a lot of blue bags! Blue is my favorite color.
First picture: Coach belted pouch 1997, Coach Janice's Legacy 2004, Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005, Coach Stroll Tote 1991, Coach X Peanuts Snoopy duffle 2015.
Second picture: Balenciaga Day outremer 2010, Balenciaga mini pompon bleu mineral 2013.
Third picture: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote 2010, Coach Hailey 2010, Coach Legacy pebbled drawstring 2013.
Fourth picture: Coach Mulberry bag 1992, Coach court bag 1999, Coach Dakota Ranger 1992.
Fifth picture: Henri Bendel No. 7 Flap 2015.
Sixth picture, my turquoise bags: Balenciaga Day aquamarine 2007, vintage Bottega Veneta, Coach Chelsea crossbody 2016.

I'm keeping my blue purples for purple week.
	

		
			
		

		
	










ETA: I forgot to tell how this differs from last year. The navy bags in fourth picture and the Balenciaga Pompon are new to me, purchased in 2020.


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> Which Aspinal of London bags are you considering?



I like the Large Lottie in black quilted leather.


Also looking at the Midi London tote.


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> I have a lot of blue bags! Blue is my favorite color.
> First picture: Coach belted pouch 1997, Coach Janice's Legacy 2004, Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005, Coach Stroll Tote 1991, Coach X Peanuts Snoopy duffle 2015.
> Second picture: Balenciaga Day outremer 2010, Balenciaga mini pompon bleu mineral 2013.
> Third picture: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote 2010, Coach Hailey 2010, Coach Legacy pebbled drawstring 2013.
> Fourth picture: Coach Mulberry bag 1992, Coach court bag 1999, Coach Dakota Ranger 1992.
> Fifth picture: Henri Bendel No. 7 Flap 2015.
> Sixth picture, my turquoise bags: Balenciaga Day aquamarine 2007, vintage Bottega Veneta, Coach Chelsea crossbody 2016.
> 
> I'm keeping my blue purples for purple week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005352
> View attachment 5005355
> View attachment 5005356
> View attachment 5005357
> View attachment 5005358
> View attachment 5005360


Beautiful blues!


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> On me Guerlain #21 is a happy red, and not a scary red, if that makes sense? And now back to our regularly scheduled program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004134


That looks gorgeous on you!

I think that Guerlain might be my favorite formula. It wears well and evenly. Here is what #21 looks like on me (after coffee, so it has worn down a bit):


----------



## baghabitz34

February 2021 Stats:
0 bags in, 0 bags out. But I did purchase one on this last day of February.
1 SLG in, 0 SLGs out. Bought the Coach Nolita 15. It’s comparable in size & functionality to the LV mini pouchette.
4 pairs of shoes in (2 for my kid who’s having a growth spurt!), 2 pairs out
Some jewelry pieces from Saks Off 5th.

I didn’t carry all my red bags, but did use the oxblood Rogue, oxblood Dreamer, and bordeaux Cooper.

Working on moving some things out like toys the boy no longer plays with and clothes I no longer like or fit.

Carried 10 different bags this month.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> And, I just lost another friend to covid last week. It’s just after a year it’s getting HARD!!!


I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. It is indeed a hard time. Wishing you well.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I have a lot of blue bags! Blue is my favorite color.
> First picture: Coach belted pouch 1997, Coach Janice's Legacy 2004, Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005, Coach Stroll Tote 1991, Coach X Peanuts Snoopy duffle 2015.
> Second picture: Balenciaga Day outremer 2010, Balenciaga mini pompon bleu mineral 2013.
> Third picture: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote 2010, Coach Hailey 2010, Coach Legacy pebbled drawstring 2013.
> Fourth picture: Coach Mulberry bag 1992, Coach court bag 1999, Coach Dakota Ranger 1992.
> Fifth picture: Henri Bendel No. 7 Flap 2015.
> Sixth picture, my turquoise bags: Balenciaga Day aquamarine 2007, vintage Bottega Veneta, Coach Chelsea crossbody 2016.
> 
> I'm keeping my blue purples for purple week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005352
> View attachment 5005355
> View attachment 5005356
> View attachment 5005357
> View attachment 5005358
> View attachment 5005360
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I forgot to tell how this differs from last year. The navy bags in fourth picture and the Balenciaga Pompon are new to me, purchased in 2020.


I adore all of these! So beautiful!
@Hazzelnut, I love your cross stitch for your little Viking  below as well as the Love pattern for your mom!


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> I like the Large Lottie in black quilted leather.
> View attachment 5005376
> 
> Also looking at the Midi London tote.



Beautiful!  Good luck deciding.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Purses & Perfumes said:


> What are you cross stitching?  I have a couple of cross stitch leaflets but the designs are kind of ambitious and involved, so I have not started on them.  Just not sure I will ever finish them!  I may need to look at some smaller or easier projects.  Both are pictures meant to be framed.



Just finished this one for my nephew. He’s my little Viking. Am starting a triceratops for my brand new niece sometime this week, and them a doing an elephant family for my other new nephew!

I tend to stick to simpler designs, and occasionally mix and match elements I’ve seen to create my own pattern.

I come from a line of dress and quilt makers, unfortunately that has skipped me and cross stitch is the most I can do!


----------



## whateve

Hazzelnut said:


> Just finished this one for my nephew. He’s my little Viking. Am starting a triceratops for my brand new niece sometime this week, and them a doing an elephant family for my other new nephew!
> 
> I tend to stick to simpler designs, and occasionally mix and match elements I’ve seen to create my own pattern.
> 
> I come from a line of dress and quilt makers, unfortunately that has skipped me and cross stitch is the most I can do!
> 
> View attachment 5005395


That's so cute! I used to do a lot of counted cross stitch. I have several unfinished projects but can't get back into it. It seems so hard to figure out where I left off.


----------



## Hazzelnut

whateve said:


> That's so cute! I used to do a lot of counted cross stitch. I have several unfinished projects but can't get back into it. It seems so hard to figure out where I left off.



Thank you! It’s so difficult to pick up where you left off. Last summer my mum turned sixty and I finally finished the pattern I’d started 5 years previously for her. There was just so much red and blue, and it became a headache. Learnt my lesson to only do smaller designs from now on.

She was delighted with it though so it made it worth it. My brother moved to Philadelphia a decade ago and the Love statue makes her smile and feel closer to him. Especially now he’s settled down and there’s no chance of him returning to Ireland.


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> @sherrylynn, @BowieFan1971, @Purses & Perfumes re: the Bolide, I am a biased fan, I have a 31 in Etain clemence. Re: sizing, 31 is good for me, I use it as a day bag, it fits a notebook and has plenty of room for what I carry. I believe some use a 35 as a work bag, or just enjoy larger bags. As for colours, so many wonderful choices: black, bleu nuit ... I would love raisin and prune in any bag. In summary, my Bolide is neutral, versatile - handheld and shoulder bag, great all purpose bag, fits a notebook, under the radar ... it’s one of my most frequently carried bags for the past four years.  At the risk of boring you with my often shared archive pics,
> View attachment 5005188
> View attachment 5005191


Love it! I saw a black Bolide in Togo and it felt too light and had no visual dimension. I love the supple look of the Clemence so much better. Yours is so pretty. I am going to look at the 31 and see what I think...it may be too big. I might need/want a 27. If they have both, I will look at both. But buy preloved, of course!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hazzelnut said:


> Just finished this one for my nephew. He’s my little Viking. Am starting a triceratops for my brand new niece sometime this week, and them a doing an elephant family for my other new nephew!
> 
> I tend to stick to simpler designs, and occasionally mix and match elements I’ve seen to create my own pattern.
> 
> I come from a line of dress and quilt makers, unfortunately that has skipped me and cross stitch is the most I can do!
> 
> View attachment 5005395


That is so cute!  I agree with you that smaller and simpler designs are the way to go (for me at least).  I love the one you did for your mother.  I am sure she cherishes it.  My big cross stitch project was done over a decade ago, and it was a cross stitch of parakeets on a branch in the jungle.  My mom loved it and so I framed it and gave it to her but I never thought to take a picture of it at that time.  My mom used to love birds and that particular piece was very colorful because of the parakeets.  I worked on it over one summer and finished it pretty fast.  I have done smaller projects here and there since then, and will see if I have a pic to post of one of my easier projects.


whateve said:


> I have a lot of blue bags! Blue is my favorite color.
> First picture: Coach belted pouch 1997, Coach Janice's Legacy 2004, Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005, Coach Stroll Tote 1991, Coach X Peanuts Snoopy duffle 2015.
> Second picture: Balenciaga Day outremer 2010, Balenciaga mini pompon bleu mineral 2013.
> Third picture: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote 2010, Coach Hailey 2010, Coach Legacy pebbled drawstring 2013.
> Fourth picture: Coach Mulberry bag 1992, Coach court bag 1999, Coach Dakota Ranger 1992.
> Fifth picture: Henri Bendel No. 7 Flap 2015.
> Sixth picture, my turquoise bags: Balenciaga Day aquamarine 2007, vintage Bottega Veneta, Coach Chelsea crossbody 2016.
> 
> I'm keeping my blue purples for purple week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005352
> View attachment 5005355
> View attachment 5005356
> View attachment 5005357
> View attachment 5005358
> View attachment 5005360
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I forgot to tell how this differs from last year. The navy bags in fourth picture and the Balenciaga Pompon are new to me, purchased in 2020.


You have so many different shades of beautiful blue!   The blue-green shades remind me of the ocean, and I love the swirly quilting on the Henri Bendel.   My blue bags are kind of very close in color to each other -- dark blue, indigo and navy (similar to your lovely Coach Court bag).


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> @sherrylynn, @BowieFan1971, @Purses & Perfumes re: the Bolide, I am a biased fan, I have a 31 in Etain clemence. Re: sizing, 31 is good for me, I use it as a day bag, it fits a notebook and has plenty of room for what I carry. I believe some use a 35 as a work bag, or just enjoy larger bags. As for colours, so many wonderful choices: black, bleu nuit ... I would love raisin and prune in any bag. In summary, my Bolide is neutral, versatile - handheld and shoulder bag, great all purpose bag, fits a notebook, under the radar ... it’s one of my most frequently carried bags for the past four years.  At the risk of boring you with my often shared archive pics,
> View attachment 5005188
> View attachment 5005191


It is a beautiful bag and so many people are ardent fans! 


JenJBS said:


> Which Aspinal of London bags are you considering?


 


whateve said:


> I have a lot of blue bags! Blue is my favorite color.
> First picture: Coach belted pouch 1997, Coach Janice's Legacy 2004, Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005, Coach Stroll Tote 1991, Coach X Peanuts Snoopy duffle 2015.
> Second picture: Balenciaga Day outremer 2010, Balenciaga mini pompon bleu mineral 2013.
> Third picture: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote 2010, Coach Hailey 2010, Coach Legacy pebbled drawstring 2013.
> Fourth picture: Coach Mulberry bag 1992, Coach court bag 1999, Coach Dakota Ranger 1992.
> Fifth picture: Henri Bendel No. 7 Flap 2015.
> Sixth picture, my turquoise bags: Balenciaga Day aquamarine 2007, vintage Bottega Veneta, Coach Chelsea crossbody 2016.
> 
> I'm keeping my blue purples for purple week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005352
> View attachment 5005355
> View attachment 5005356
> View attachment 5005357
> View attachment 5005358
> View attachment 5005360
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I forgot to tell how this differs from last year. The navy bags in fourth picture and the Balenciaga Pompon are new to me, purchased in 2020.


So beautiful and so varied - but my ❤️ goes to the Coach Court Bag! Love! 


baghabitz34 said:


> I like the Large Lottie in black quilted leather.
> View attachment 5005376
> 
> Also looking at the Midi London tote.


Oooo - that’s gorgeous! 


Hazzelnut said:


> Just finished this one for my nephew. He’s my little Viking. Am starting a triceratops for my brand new niece sometime this week, and them a doing an elephant family for my other new nephew!
> 
> I tend to stick to simpler designs, and occasionally mix and match elements I’ve seen to create my own pattern.
> 
> I come from a line of dress and quilt makers, unfortunately that has skipped me and cross stitch is the most I can do!
> 
> View attachment 5005395


Adorable!


----------



## Hazzelnut

Purses & Perfumes said:


> That is so cute!  I agree with you that smaller and simpler designs are the way to go (for me at least).  I love the one you did for your mother.  I am sure she cherishes it.  My big cross stitch project was done over a decade ago, and it was a cross stitch of parakeets on a branch in the jungle.  My mom loved it and so I framed it and gave it to her but I never thought to take a picture of it at that time.  My mom used to love birds and that particular piece was very colorful because of the parakeets.  I worked on it over one summer and finished it pretty fast.  I have done smaller projects here and there since then, and will see if I have a pic to post of one of my easier projects.



Please do! I’d love to see some! Bags, books and cross stitches are my favourite things and I love looking at other people’s collections / projects.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I have a lot of blue bags! Blue is my favorite color.
> First picture: Coach belted pouch 1997, Coach Janice's Legacy 2004, Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005, Coach Stroll Tote 1991, Coach X Peanuts Snoopy duffle 2015.
> Second picture: Balenciaga Day outremer 2010, Balenciaga mini pompon bleu mineral 2013.
> Third picture: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote 2010, Coach Hailey 2010, Coach Legacy pebbled drawstring 2013.
> Fourth picture: Coach Mulberry bag 1992, Coach court bag 1999, Coach Dakota Ranger 1992.
> Fifth picture: Henri Bendel No. 7 Flap 2015.
> Sixth picture, my turquoise bags: Balenciaga Day aquamarine 2007, vintage Bottega Veneta, Coach Chelsea crossbody 2016.
> 
> I'm keeping my blue purples for purple week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005352
> View attachment 5005355
> View attachment 5005356
> View attachment 5005357
> View attachment 5005358
> View attachment 5005360
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I forgot to tell how this differs from last year. The navy bags in fourth picture and the Balenciaga Pompon are new to me, purchased in 2020.


I love love love your Blues !


----------



## More bags

@whateve your blue bags are amazing, I love both Days, Court Bag and Rambler’s Legacy. 
@Kimbashop and @momasaurus Guerlain #21 looks fabulous on both of you, I’m adding it my list to check out!
@Jereni the pink mini Iside is really pretty!
@880 congrats on the vaccine and trip, the view from the beach looks amazing! I love your Bleu Abysse Kelly, Chocolate Bar Bag and beautiful scarves.
@missie1 great green flat card holder, I love the colour.
@momasaurus lovely green bags!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hazzelnut said:


> Please do! I’d love to see some! Bags, books and cross stitches are my favourite things and I love looking at other people’s collections / projects.


Would you perhaps have ideas of what to do with a finished project?


I finished this last year, and thought about attaching it to a toile bag, but when I sent it off to be done, it was determined that it was too difficult and they didn’t want to ruin the bag or the work. Now I’m thinking of just framing it and hanging it as a memento of my trip to Paris, and - more importantly - the ****e Storm of 2020.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Cookiefiend said:


> Would you perhaps have ideas of what to do with a finished project?
> View attachment 5005509
> 
> I finished this last year, and thought about attaching it to a toile bag, but when I sent it off to be done, it was determined that it was too difficult and they didn’t want to ruin the bag or the work. Now I’m thinking of just framing it and hanging it as a memento of my trip to Paris, and - more importantly - the ****e Storm of 2020.



I’d definitely frame it!! It looks great! I’ve turned cross stitches into pillows in the past and they’ve been nice. Cross stitch on one side with a border and a patterned fabric on the other side. Although it’s more decoration than functional.


----------



## keodi

JenJBS said:


> I've been so bad this year... But found this for $65 on YOOX. I've wanted a circle bag for several months. Wanted the Ferragamo round Studio bag, but it was well over $1000, even on sale. So I feel good  about getting my circle bag for only $65 - even if Rebecca Minkoff isn't in the same league as Ferragamo for quality - I still love RM!  And my wallet really, really loves RM prices!
> 
> View attachment 5003499


This is beautiful!


CoachMaven said:


> If you haven't already, get yourself some vintage Coach. That leather is on an entirely different level.





momasaurus said:


> On me Guerlain #21 is a happy red, and not a scary red, if that makes sense? And now back to our regularly scheduled program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004134


This red really suits you!


Sparkletastic said:


> I have not liked the Fendi kan I bag because I didn’t like the scalloped flap. But this version is gorgeous because it makes the scallop make sense! So pretty!


Congrats on your LD! Classic beauty!
The colors I hate in clothes and handbags are almost all earth tones, Barbie pink and purple (royal purple is pretty but no other shade). I love orange but it doesn’t work with my wardrobe.
My favorite colors for bags are black, grey, pink and bright blue.
I am soooo loving these little buckets!
If you purchased through PayPal, you can return through them.
*I’m also in the camp of not haggling. I’m not a store and selling isn’t my hobby. So, I don’t have the patience for lowball offers or back and forth. I think some buyers need to realize we haven’t signed up to play their bargaining game they may find fun. And, since my items have always eventually sold, I’m not motivated to take time out to futz over a few dollars.

If someone sends a reasonable offer (say w/i 20% or so) I’ll respond once - sometimes with a counter, sometimes to say thanks for your interest but the price is firm. But, if they lowball or keep trying to go back and forth, I actually block them because I found early on in my selling that the people who lowballed and haggled had higher rates of complaints and returns when they got my accurately described items. No ma’am. Better to wait, have no hassles and get a fair price.* 
My mom was a “saver” and I saw her live her whole life never using the clothing, china, party goods, household items that she bought (usually after haunting second hand shops) and hoarded. So, I’m the opposite. I make sure my “best” items are wearable in my regular - non covid  - life. I use my best china, my best glassware and I - non covid - will use any excuse to throw a party or travel.

Where I can be draconian is in financial saving / investing. Hypersaving makes me happy and left to my own devices, I would have bought serviceable good quality items but probably never bought luxury items. LOL! Mr. S and I balance each other out because he has a “life of plenty” outlook and will buy the nice things which I always sheepishly yet thoroughly enjoy once they’re acquired. I know my financial outlook comes from being raised by entrepreneurs who pinched / beat / strangled and cussed out every penny to build a successful business. My brain has never made the transition to understanding that you can actually _spend_ the money guilt free once you _have_ it. 
[/QUOTE]

Agreed 100%



Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s FEBRURARY 2021 Stats*
> 
> Bags In / Out: 0
> SLG’s In / Out: 0
> No other purchases or sales.
> 
> I did just put the Dior tote got in Jan up for sale on here and on the usual sites. It’s absolutely adorable but my new work laptop won’t fit. I priced it well so hopefully it sells quickly. I’m “over” selling anything.
> 
> Anyone lusting after a bag?  I’m still lusting after the mini buckets (which I would wear non covid) and the Prada monochrome bag (which I know I don’t need because it doesn’t really elevate or add meaningful breadth to my collection.)
> 
> *So, I’m going to try to not buy any bags til the covid situation is such that I can go back out and about and actually enjoy my bags / wardrobe.* I’m just so tired of the boredom of sheltering in place that my mind is trying to find excitement. Most of the people I know are socializing again as if something has changed (which it hasn’t in my country). We personally don’t have factors that put us at higher risk but we feel SIP is the right thing to do. And, I just lost another friend to covid last week. It’s just after a year it’s getting HARD!!!


Same here! Great stats, by the way. I'm so sorry for your lossthings are really tough for sure.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I want a black Hermès bag, style undetermined but not a B, K, C or Evie. None of them are me. I am not in a hurry...if and when I find the right deal. I want it to be my one black bag, so not too dressy or too casual. Box, Barenia or Clemence. Maybe a Halzan 31, or a Bolide 27 or 31, or a style I have not seen before. I saw the Pico in black brand new and it is gorgeous, but I don’t want two H bags of the same style.


I love to see what you end up with when you do decide!


missie1 said:


> Ive been absent playing in jewelry land as I‘m working on my wrist stacks. For my green items I only have my Chanel card case. and Fendi crossbody.  Both are new and never used


Lovely greens!


momasaurus said:


> Feb stats:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 1
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> Scarves in: 4
> Scarves out: 0
> 
> I need to list some more scarves.


Great stats for Feb! What scarves did you get this month?


JenJBS said:


> Great stats, ladies! @More bags @Hazzelnut @momasaurus
> 
> With the combination of getting my work bonus on Jan 31 and tax refund, I had money to spend on bags I've been wanting, so this month was not good as far as not buying bags. But I'm happy with the results. And for 2021 I'm still even with bags in = bags out. So I've bought bags, but my collection hasn't gotten bigger - just better for me. Knowing me, I'll buy a second birthday bag for myself next month, even though I already got my Brandon Blackwood Bianca as a birthday bag...
> 
> February Stats:
> Out - 2
> In - 5
> 
> 2021 Stats:
> Out - 7
> In - 7
> 
> I did the Valentine's Day Challenge and wore my red Halo bag twice.
> 
> Love the March Challenges!
> Purple is my favorite color, so I have plenty of purple bags to wear this month. And I have a couple new green bags to wear!
> Also going to do the Happiness Challenge. My HG - Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.


Great stats!


More bags said:


> @sherrylynn, @BowieFan1971, @Purses & Perfumes re: the Bolide, I am a biased fan, I have a 31 in Etain clemence. Re: sizing, 31 is good for me, I use it as a day bag, it fits a notebook and has plenty of room for what I carry. I believe some use a 35 as a work bag, or just enjoy larger bags. As for colours, so many wonderful choices: black, bleu nuit ... I would love raisin and prune in any bag. In summary, my Bolide is neutral, versatile - handheld and shoulder bag, great all purpose bag, fits a notebook, under the radar ... it’s one of my most frequently carried bags for the past four years.  At the risk of boring you with my often shared archive pics,
> View attachment 5005188
> View attachment 5005191


I love your Bolide! I plan to get one at some point in the future.


whateve said:


> I have a lot of blue bags! Blue is my favorite color.
> First picture: Coach belted pouch 1997, Coach Janice's Legacy 2004, Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005, Coach Stroll Tote 1991, Coach X Peanuts Snoopy duffle 2015.
> Second picture: Balenciaga Day outremer 2010, Balenciaga mini pompon bleu mineral 2013.
> Third picture: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote 2010, Coach Hailey 2010, Coach Legacy pebbled drawstring 2013.
> Fourth picture: Coach Mulberry bag 1992, Coach court bag 1999, Coach Dakota Ranger 1992.
> Fifth picture: Henri Bendel No. 7 Flap 2015.
> Sixth picture, my turquoise bags: Balenciaga Day aquamarine 2007, vintage Bottega Veneta, Coach Chelsea crossbody 2016.
> 
> I'm keeping my blue purples for purple week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005352
> View attachment 5005355
> View attachment 5005356
> View attachment 5005357
> View attachment 5005358
> View attachment 5005360
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I forgot to tell how this differs from last year. The navy bags in fourth picture and the Balenciaga Pompon are new to me, purchased in 2020.


Beautiful blues! my favourites are the Coach court bag, and the Vintage coach belt bag.

My stats for this month
Bags In: 0 / Out: 0
SLG’s In: 1 / Out: 0 LV mono key cles.
Scares In: 2/ Out: 0


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Would you perhaps have ideas of what to do with a finished project?
> View attachment 5005509
> 
> I finished this last year, and thought about attaching it to a toile bag, but when I sent it off to be done, it was determined that it was too difficult and they didn’t want to ruin the bag or the work. Now I’m thinking of just framing it and hanging it as a memento of my trip to Paris, and - more importantly - the ****e Storm of 2020.


That's so pretty! I have several I've framed and at least one made into a pillow.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Thanks to everyone for the condolences. Every life is precious but it’s especially hard to see a very healthy, youngish person die from Covid. The three friends I’ve lost have all been people who didn’t have risk factors. This plague is so devastating and unpredictable.


jblended said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences.
> 
> I hear you on how hard this is getting, and how many people are acting as though nothing's going on and socializing as before.
> I lost my former boss to covid last week and have a friend on a ventilator as I type this. I'm SIP until things are actually under control..can't wrap my head around the denial I'm seeing a year into this horror story.
> 
> When I had my accident and my cheekbones/jaws were crushed, I had to wear braces for 2 years so that my teeth wouldn't fall out of my mouth (managed to save _most_ of them ).
> I woke up from surgery and found them already on my teeth, and was convinced I was dreaming and they weren't real, lol. They got removed when my bones had fully healed but I hated every moment of the braces. I never got used to them and they always hurt. Most likely due to the circumstances as I hear most people adapt very quickly.
> 
> It's not the same as invisalign since these were wire braces, but what worked for me when I was lisping was to read aloud. It helps your tongue learn to work around the braces/plastic tray.
> 
> 
> Seconded. People often think Ted Baker is on par with other contemporary brands like Coach or Kate Spade but, it's really not. The clothes are mostly poly-blend and the leather they use is not good. I've seen some nice card cases where they used better quality leather, but the bags, on the whole, are always very cute yet not nice enough quality, imo.


I’m sorry for your loss as well.

OMG! On your teeth after the accident. I’m so glad the procedure was successful if not perfect. And, thank you for the suggestion in getting rid of the lisp. I start my new job this week and worry I’ll sound ridiculous when I speak to people for the first time.





More bags said:


> *March Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> Brought to you by @Sparkletastic ❤
> 
> *March 8th is International Women’s Day* with the colors purple and green. Fun fact: Historically, purple was a colour that denoted justice and dignity, and now it is used to represent women. Green is a symbol of hope. Today, purple is the colour of International Women’s Day, and combined with green represents the feminist movement. Wear your purple and green bags, slg’s, scarfs this month.
> *March 20th is the International Day of Happiness*. Wear the bag that makes you happiest at least twice this month even if it doesn’t necessarily fit your outfit or where you’re going (e.g. an evening bag to the grocery store)
> *“March” it Out the Door* - List that one bag that keeps hanging around at an aggressive price so it goes this month (alternatively donate or gift it)
> Non bag challenge: *Digital Declutter* - delete unused apps, delete the documents you don’t need, delete emails you don’t need to refer to, unsubscribe from email lists/newsletters, clear out your downloads folder, clean up your bookmarks, organize, delete and back up your photos.


Love the idea of a digital declutter. I absolutely hate my email inbox. Remember back in the dark ages when email actually used to come from people you knew and liked???  I can’t remember the last time I sent a personal email. Now it’s mostly junk and ads.


More bags said:


> *February & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> February Challenges
> *Valentine's Day / Lunar New Year*
> Chanel Burgundy Coco Handle - 3x
> Chanel Red Reissue - 3x
> Chanel Red Wallet on Chain - 2x
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party - 2x
> 
> *Remove 28 in 28 *- 33 items out, clothing, bottles of languishing sauces in the fridge, lipsticks (curated my lipsticks as a result of the red lipstick conversation), cooking magazines
> 
> Carried 17 bags / 17
> Read 1 book
> I‘ve enjoyed carrying my red and burgundy bags throughout winter, perhaps even more than my black bags.
> *Feb 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Awesome Stats!


880 said:


> Edit: @Sparkletastic, I’m so sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> I love this bag and rhe color!
> @Hazzelnut, would love to see your custom cross stitches! And, I th8nk if you were obsessed with a particular tweed bag, you should go for it!
> @Sparkletastic, I’ve been postponing Invisalign’s for a few months now, but have an appt in a few weeks (they’ve already taken measurements and told me that, due to age, my teeth are shifting). I’ve also taken covid as an opportunity to ‘have work done’ as you termed it. . I originally was referred to a specialist for dark skin laser due to hyperpigmentation issues. and have also done laser does he  skin rejuvenation (I’ve messed up my skin texture due to past experimentation with homemade essential oil concoctions); and with Botox and filler. My Botox lasts longer than the average (my dermatologist pioneered dark skin laser and is a non invasive treatment expert). (Lasemd to prevent hyperpigmentation; Pico+ laser for brown spots; picosure fore overall rejuvenation, and one other). I do Vollure filler for around the lips and laugh lines and Botox along the eyebrow forehead etc. brazilian laser hair removal (gentle wave) is painful and pricy but worth it. Note: if you have any laser work done, it’s important to avoid the sun (we went on a much needed break to Canuan, British Grenadines after covid vaccines, multiple PCR covid tests (before during and after, and multiple stunts of quarantine —including during the vacation — and private transport for part of the trip, so I used SPF 70 everywhere plus hats, umbrellas etc). also, if you have filler, you aren’t supposed to have dental work done for a few weeks afterwards (otherwise the filler will shift). The filler’s effects are cumulative.
> @BowieFan1971, I highly recommend the 35 Trim II, phw for a black bag. IMO it’s proportions are much for graceful and flattering than the 31. Easily understood 1K from recommended reseller sites.
> Blue week: here are some of my favorite blue bags
> Blue Jean JPG Birkin, phw; blue obscure JPG shoulder kelly, phw (blue canvas strap from Etsy seller shoulderbagstrap; blue abysse 28 sellier kelly, brushed phw; metallic blue chanel chocolate bar bag. . . My favorite Coupons indiennes cashmere silk GM in blue canard, potiron. And, an older Jardin maharani. and, here’s a pic from hotel quarantine while at the Mandarin Oriental, Canuan...
> View attachment 5005131
> View attachment 5005147


Oooh!  I love how you’ve used this time for some beauty treatments.  I want to get more serious about my skin routine. I keep hearing everyone should use a retinoid. But, I tried once and after a few days it felt like my face had been burned off. I should probably find out who the best derm in my area is and go in for a consult.


Hazzelnut said:


> No work done for me, but all my friends and siblings seem to be having babies (8 so far!) so I’ve been doing non-stop custom cross stitches!!


Yay!  All this SIP is definitely  baby making time. LOL!  One of my BFF’s just had a baby a few months ago which makes 3 under the age of 5. I am heartsick that I can’t be the Auntie Sparkle I want to be since i can’t visit.


momasaurus said:


> I wish I could do something about the lines around my lips....


I’ve heard filler is good for that. Perhaps check with a derm?





dcooney4 said:


> These are great challenges. Is there a way these could be pinned to the top along with the color weeks. I was doing the red challenge and had to deal with some other stuff and then forgot about it. Out of sight out of mind.


I think it’s just an option of one pinned post (?)


Jereni said:


> Yes that pic is the Oyster. I’m definitely going to get one of the mini Iside, likely before the end of March. The only reason it hasn’t happened yet is that I can’t decide between the oyster and the newer pink color. I’ve seen the oyster in person and love it. But I have a lot of taupe bags and I am actually *looking* for a tailored light pink bag so this is technically perfect. I just hesitate to order it when I haven’t seen it in person.
> 
> View attachment 5005055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Tom Ford bag? Or did you mean the Ted Baker?


That is a pretty pink. I think it would be very versatile. And, ooops! I said Tom Ford instead of Ted Baker.


Jereni said:


> My February stats:
> 
> Bags in: 3
> 
> BV pouch
> LV multi-pochette
> Chanel north/south boy
> Bags out: 3
> 
> Proenza Schouler brown chain wallet
> Proenza Schouler taupe chain wallet
> Proenza Schouler light taupe/pink ps11
> 
> SLGs in: 5
> 
> Chanel binge is happening
> SLGs out: 1
> 
> I’m not doing well on *not* buying bags, but I *am* curating, I believe.
> This month I wore all of my bags twice, and some three times. Only exception is the Coach Rogue which really is only a spring/summer bag.
> 
> I also donated 28 articles of clothing, so I hit the Feb challenge on that point
> 
> Next month, I will probably release 1 bag, but gain at least 2. Trying to pace myself tho.


When I was actively revamping / curating my collection I was buying (and selling) 10+ bags a year. Then when I got my collection where I wanted my buying dropped to 1 or so a year. A couple of years it’s been 0 because I have what I need and love what I have. 

So, don’t feel bad. Just have a plan and be merciless in getting exactly what you want so you ultimately can be content. 


whateve said:


> I have a lot of blue bags! Blue is my favorite color.
> First picture: Coach belted pouch 1997, Coach Janice's Legacy 2004, Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005, Coach Stroll Tote 1991, Coach X Peanuts Snoopy duffle 2015.
> Second picture: Balenciaga Day outremer 2010, Balenciaga mini pompon bleu mineral 2013.
> Third picture: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote 2010, Coach Hailey 2010, Coach Legacy pebbled drawstring 2013.
> Fourth picture: Coach Mulberry bag 1992, Coach court bag 1999, Coach Dakota Ranger 1992.
> Fifth picture: Henri Bendel No. 7 Flap 2015.
> Sixth picture, my turquoise bags: Balenciaga Day aquamarine 2007, vintage Bottega Veneta, Coach Chelsea crossbody 2016.
> 
> I'm keeping my blue purples for purple week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005352
> View attachment 5005355
> View attachment 5005356
> View attachment 5005357
> View attachment 5005358
> View attachment 5005360
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I forgot to tell how this differs from last year. The navy bags in fourth picture and the Balenciaga Pompon are new to me, purchased in 2020.


What a stunning range of blues!

*****
Invisaign update - I’m officially sick of them. LOL! I’ve read that it gets better but if it doesn’t I’m going to be 3 lbs when it’s done. I have zero desire to deal with taking them out to eat.


----------



## JenJBS

Hazzelnut said:


> Just finished this one for my nephew. He’s my little Viking. Am starting a triceratops for my brand new niece sometime this week, and them a doing an elephant family for my other new nephew!
> 
> I tend to stick to simpler designs, and occasionally mix and match elements I’ve seen to create my own pattern.
> 
> I come from a line of dress and quilt makers, unfortunately that has skipped me and cross stitch is the most I can do!
> 
> View attachment 5005395



That is adorable! How cute! And I like the one you made your mom as well. My aunt made me this cross stitch ornament for Christmas years ago, and it's one of my favorites. My Mom has a few, much larger, things aunt made. A gingerbread house, cute tp roll hider, and NOEL sign for the door.







Cookiefiend said:


> Would you perhaps have ideas of what to do with a finished project?
> View attachment 5005509
> 
> I finished this last year, and thought about attaching it to a toile bag, but when I sent it off to be done, it was determined that it was too difficult and they didn’t want to ruin the bag or the work. Now I’m thinking of just framing it and hanging it as a memento of my trip to Paris, and - more importantly - the ****e Storm of 2020.


This is beautiful! I think framing it is a great idea!   




keodi said:


> This is beautiful!
> 
> Great stats!
> 
> My stats for this month
> Bags In: 0 / Out: 0
> SLG’s In: 1 / Out: 0 LV mono key cles.
> Scares In: 2/ Out: 0


Thank you!  Your stats also look great!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Would you perhaps have ideas of what to do with a finished project?
> View attachment 5005509
> 
> I finished this last year, and thought about attaching it to a toile bag, but when I sent it off to be done, it was determined that it was too difficult and they didn’t want to ruin the bag or the work. Now I’m thinking of just framing it and hanging it as a memento of my trip to Paris, and - more importantly - the ****e Storm of 2020.


Wow!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My *BLUE* Bags

I have think blue is one of the prettiest colors for bags! But, I wear a lot of black (and don’t care for navy and black together) so I have to be strategic about finding the right shades and / or the right opportunities to wear them.

_2016:_
• Gucci Soho Tote in teal nubuck with ghw
• Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw


Neither of these bags were my “usual” which is why I no longer own them. But, the Gucci was such a stunning saturated turquoise that I did my best to carry a big bag (didn’t work). And, I loved the electric blue of the Kate Spade but the cheap hardware drove me batty.

_2021:_
• Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw


I absolutely ADORE this bag!!  It’s the perfect size, the lambskin is silky yet tough as nails and the rich color makes me giggly happy!

• Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw


Mr. Sparkle bought this for me on our last vacation and I *love* the way it looks. BUT, its sooooo small. I don’t like big bags but it feels like playing bag tetris because it’s small and rigid. I wish I had gotten one size up but he thought this size looked better on me.   I love that we help each other with our wardrobes but given his recent fascination with me wearing smaller bags, he’s fired from size suggestions. LOL!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks to everyone for the condolences. Every life is precious but it’s especially hard to see a very healthy, youngish person die from Covid. The three friends I’ve lost have all been people who didn’t have risk factors. This plague is so devastating and unpredictable.
> I’m sorry for your loss as well.
> 
> OMG! On your teeth after the accident. I’m so glad the procedure was successful if not perfect. And, thank you for the suggestion in getting rid of the lisp. I start my new job this week and worry I’ll sound ridiculous when I speak to people for the first time.Love the idea of a digital declutter. I absolutely hate my email inbox. Remember back in the dark ages when email actually used to come from people you knew and liked???  I can’t remember the last time I sent a personal email. Now it’s mostly junk and ads.
> Awesome Stats!
> Oooh!  I love how you’ve used this time for some beauty treatments.  I want to get more serious about my skin routine. I keep hearing everyone should use a retinoid. But, I tried once and after a few days it felt like my face had been burned off. I should probably find out who the best derm in my area is and go in for a consult.
> Yay!  All this SIP is definitely  baby making time. LOL!  One of my BFF’s just had a baby a few months ago which makes 3 under the age of 5. I am heartsick that I can’t be the Auntie Sparkle I want to be since i can’t visit.
> I’ve heard filler is good for that. Perhaps check with a derm?I think it’s just an option of one pinned post (?)
> That is a pretty pink. I think it would be very versatile. And, ooops! I said Tom Ford instead of Ted Baker.
> When I was actively revamping / curating my collection I was buying (and selling) 10+ bags a year. Then when I got my collection where I wanted my buying dropped to 1 or so a year. A couple of years it’s been 0 because I have what I need and love what I have.
> 
> So, don’t feel bad. Just have a plan and be merciless in getting exactly what you want so you ultimately can be content.
> What a stunning range of blues!
> 
> *****
> Invisaign update - I’m officially sick of them. LOL! I’ve read that it gets better but if it doesn’t I’m going to be 3 lbs when it’s done. I have zero desire to deal with taking them out to eat.


Use an OTC retinol...The Ordinary makes some great ones and they are inexpensive. Start with a .25% or .5%, work up to a 1%. Works as well as a prescription. But just takes a little longer and is WAY more skin friendly. Too harsh and you risk sensitizing your skin and causing hyperpigmentation (dark spots). Work your way in...once a week for 2-3 weeks, then 2x a week for 2-3 weeks, then every other day for 2-3 weeks, then possibly every day. ALWAYS at NIGHT, NEVER in DAY...increases sun sensitivity. Make sure your face is dry before you apply it. If you start experiencing dryness, flaking or dullness at any stage, then drop back on frequency of usages you do not need to use it every day for it to be effective...every other day is my sweet spot. I can’t use it every day. Most important...SPF, SPF, SPF! I don’t care if you are going outside or not, if it is daylight hours, wear SPF, ESPECIALLY if using retinol.


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> My *BLUE* Bags
> 
> I have think blue is one of the prettiest colors for bags! But, I wear a lot of black (and don’t care for navy and black together) so I have to be strategic about finding the right shades and / or the right opportunities to wear them.
> 
> _2016:_
> • Gucci Soho Tote in teal nubuck with ghw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw
> View attachment 5005557
> 
> Neither of these bags were my “usual” which is why I no longer own them. But, the Gucci was such a stunning saturated turquoise that I did my best to carry a big bag (didn’t work). And, I loved the electric blue of the Kate Spade but the cheap hardware drove me batty.
> 
> _2021:_
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw
> View attachment 5005559
> 
> I absolutely ADORE this bag!!  It’s the perfect size, the lambskin is silky yet tough as nails and the rich color makes me giggly happy!
> 
> • Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw
> View attachment 5005558
> 
> Mr. Sparkle bought this for me on our last vacation and I *love* the way it looks. BUT, its sooooo small. I don’t like big bags but it feels like playing bad tetris because it’s small and rigid. I wish I had gotten one size up but he thought this size looked better on me.   I love that we help each other with our wardrobes but given his recent fascination with me wearing smaller bags, he’s fired from size suggestions going forward. LOL!



Your blue bags are beautiful!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> My *BLUE* Bags
> 
> I have think blue is one of the prettiest colors for bags! But, I wear a lot of black (and don’t care for navy and black together) so I have to be strategic about finding the right shades and / or the right opportunities to wear them.
> 
> _2016:_
> • Gucci Soho Tote in teal nubuck with ghw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw
> View attachment 5005557
> 
> Neither of these bags were my “usual” which is why I no longer own them. But, the Gucci was such a stunning saturated turquoise that I did my best to carry a big bag (didn’t work). And, I loved the electric blue of the Kate Spade but the cheap hardware drove me batty.
> 
> _2021:_
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw
> View attachment 5005559
> 
> I absolutely ADORE this bag!!  It’s the perfect size, the lambskin is silky yet tough as nails and the rich color makes me giggly happy!
> 
> • Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw
> View attachment 5005558
> 
> Mr. Sparkle bought this for me on our last vacation and I *love* the way it looks. BUT, its sooooo small. I don’t like big bags but it feels like playing bad tetris because it’s small and rigid. I wish I had gotten one size up but he thought this size looked better on me.   I love that we help each other with our wardrobes but given his recent fascination with me wearing smaller bags, he’s fired from size suggestions going forward. LOL!


I adore your small Gucci.


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> Use an OTC retinol...The Ordinary makes some great ones and they are inexpensive. Start with a .25% or .5%, work up to a 1%. Works as well as a prescription. But just takes a little longer and is WAY more skin friendly. Too harsh and you risk sensitizing your skin and causing hyperpigmentation (dark spots). Work your way in...once a week for 2-3 weeks, then 2x a week for 2-3 weeks, then every other day for 2-3 weeks, then possibly every day. ALWAYS at NIGHT, NEVER in DAY...increases sun sensitivity. Make sure your face is dry before you apply it. If you start experiencing dryness, flaking or dullness at any stage, then drop back on frequency of usages you do not need to use it every day for it to be effective...every other day is my sweet spot. I can’t use it every day. Most important...SPF, SPF, SPF! I don’t care if you are going outside or not, if it is daylight hours, wear SPF, ESPECIALLY if using retinopathy.


OOOH! Thanks for the advice!  I’m ordering it now! Any other skincare product tips? Please share!
And, I agree on sunscreen. I have always slathered sunscreen all over (I use body lotion with sunscreen) and wear hats if I’m going to be in the sun for any length of time. Best “investment” in me i’ve made other than education. LOL! 





JenJBS said:


> Your blue bags are beautiful!





dcooney4 said:


> I adore your small Gucci.


Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## whateve

February stats

bags in 1
bags out 0
slgs in  0
slgs out 0

ytd
bags in 1
bags out 0
slgs in 1
slgs out 0

Yesterday was the one of the few days in nearly a year that I actually carried a bag. We went out twice, once to eat on a restaurant patio and the other to get takeout. Now that we've been vaccinated, we are getting braver. I carried my new to me bag. It's a vintage Coach (what else!) from 1997. I already had this style in red.


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> My *BLUE* Bags
> 
> I have think blue is one of the prettiest colors for bags! But, I wear a lot of black (and don’t care for navy and black together) so I have to be strategic about finding the right shades and / or the right opportunities to wear them.
> 
> _2016:_
> • Gucci Soho Tote in teal nubuck with ghw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw
> View attachment 5005557
> 
> Neither of these bags were my “usual” which is why I no longer own them. But, the Gucci was such a stunning saturated turquoise that I did my best to carry a big bag (didn’t work). And, I loved the electric blue of the Kate Spade but the cheap hardware drove me batty.
> 
> _2021:_
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw
> View attachment 5005559
> 
> I absolutely ADORE this bag!!  It’s the perfect size, the lambskin is silky yet tough as nails and the rich color makes me giggly happy!
> 
> • Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw
> View attachment 5005558
> 
> Mr. Sparkle bought this for me on our last vacation and I *love* the way it looks. BUT, its sooooo small. I don’t like big bags but it feels like playing bag tetris because it’s small and rigid. I wish I had gotten one size up but he thought this size looked better on me.   I love that we help each other with our wardrobes but given his recent fascination with me wearing smaller bags, he’s fired from size suggestions. LOL!


Your Gucci is soo cute!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Use an OTC retinol...The Ordinary makes some great ones and they are inexpensive. Start with a .25% or .5%, work up to a 1%. Works as well as a prescription. But just takes a little longer and is WAY more skin friendly. Too harsh and you risk sensitizing your skin and causing hyperpigmentation (dark spots). Work your way in...once a week for 2-3 weeks, then 2x a week for 2-3 weeks, then every other day for 2-3 weeks, then possibly every day. ALWAYS at NIGHT, NEVER in DAY...increases sun sensitivity. Make sure your face is dry before you apply it. If you start experiencing dryness, flaking or dullness at any stage, then drop back on frequency of usages you do not need to use it every day for it to be effective...every other day is my sweet spot. I can’t use it every day. Most important...SPF, SPF, SPF! I don’t care if you are going outside or not, if it is daylight hours, wear SPF, ESPECIALLY if using retinol.


This is great advice! I am currently using retin A and I use sunscreen even when i'm not outside.


whateve said:


> February stats
> 
> bags in 1
> bags out 0
> slgs in  0
> slgs out 0
> 
> ytd
> bags in 1
> bags out 0
> slgs in 1
> slgs out 0
> 
> Yesterday was the one of the few days in nearly a year that I actually carried a bag. We went out twice, once to eat on a restaurant patio and the other to get takeout. Now that we've been vaccinated, we are getting braver. I carried my new to me bag. It's a vintage Coach (what else!) from 1997. I already had this style in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005615


Beautiful!


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> I thought maybe the slouchiness of the Clemence would make it a little more casual while maintaining a more formal/structured shape.
> 
> Re: fillers
> From an esthetician...hyaluronic acid fillers like Juvaderm are a great option! It is the only thing I would allow to be injected into my body or face (no Botox or silicone!). HA is a substance naturally found in the human body, phases in over a bit and fades out over a bit as your body absorbs it. It also lasts for a good while.  So no, “she had work done yesterday!” And if you aren’t comfortable, it will fade away. Trick is to find someone who does subtle work and does not overfill. Ask around/get referrals/call referrals. And no Groupons! This is the middle of your face!


I am all about the 'slouch'. I like bags that are slightly structured if that makes sense.
I will make my final 'lay-a-way' payment on my Lindy next week. I'm a little worried about the color (sanguine) being too bright for me, so it might be going right back! 
If I keep it, I will be on ban island for a while. But, when I escape..... it's  Bolide time! Or maybe Jypsierre. 



More bags said:


> @sherrylynn, @BowieFan1971, @Purses & Perfumes re: the Bolide, I am a biased fan, I have a 31 in Etain clemence. Re: sizing, 31 is good for me, I use it as a day bag, it fits a notebook and has plenty of room for what I carry. I believe some use a 35 as a work bag, or just enjoy larger bags. As for colours, so many wonderful choices: black, bleu nuit ... I would love raisin and prune in any bag. In summary, my Bolide is neutral, versatile - handheld and shoulder bag, great all purpose bag, fits a notebook, under the radar ... it’s one of my most frequently carried bags for the past four years.  At the risk of boring you with my often shared archive pics,
> View attachment 5005188
> View attachment 5005191


Love it!! Love the Etain. I have an Etoupe Evelyn and its such a great neutral.p



BowieFan1971 said:


> Love it! I saw a black Bolide in Togo and it felt too light and had no visual dimension. I love the supple look of the Clemence so much better. Yours is so pretty. I am going to look at the 31 and see what I think...it may be too big. I might need/want a 27. If they have both, I will look at both. But buy preloved, of course!


Oh yes, preloved for me too! I am thinking a 31, planning on this being a daily wear type bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Feb stats:
Bags in: 2 cheap vintage Goldpfeil mainly to play with leather dye products I wanted to try out
Bags out: 2 vintage bags- a Goldpfeil from the 60ies and a black 40ies bag
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0 

Feb. challenges:
28 out in 28 days: I decluttered the kitchen a bit, finally got rid off endless empty toilet rolls, coffee jars, egg cartons all kept "for further reference" aka crafting and sorted my cardboard box hoard as sales are minimal atm anyway and I don´t need that many boxes. 

I listed some more bags I´ve fallen out of love with, shoes, boots, clothes- not much success so far. Today at least I sold a pair of shoes and a dress to one of my recurring customers.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> @sherrylynn, @BowieFan1971, @Purses & Perfumes re: the Bolide, I am a biased fan, I have a 31 in Etain clemence. Re: sizing, 31 is good for me, I use it as a day bag, it fits a notebook and has plenty of room for what I carry. I believe some use a 35 as a work bag, or just enjoy larger bags. As for colours, so many wonderful choices: black, bleu nuit ... I would love raisin and prune in any bag. In summary, my Bolide is neutral, versatile - handheld and shoulder bag, great all purpose bag, fits a notebook, under the radar ... it’s one of my most frequently carried bags for the past four years.  At the risk of boring you with my often shared archive pics,
> View attachment 5005188
> View attachment 5005191



Your bag, scarf and pen photos always make me smile. They are so beautiful- as is your Bolide!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My blue bags have not changed since last year: 




40ies/ early 50ies leather handbag, 60ies faux leather handbag, 50ies vinyl clutch.
They cover all my blue needs.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> My *BLUE* Bags
> 
> I have think blue is one of the prettiest colors for bags! But, I wear a lot of black (and don’t care for navy and black together) so I have to be strategic about finding the right shades and / or the right opportunities to wear them.
> 
> _2016:_
> • Gucci Soho Tote in teal nubuck with ghw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw
> View attachment 5005557
> 
> Neither of these bags were my “usual” which is why I no longer own them. But, the Gucci was such a stunning saturated turquoise that I did my best to carry a big bag (didn’t work). And, I loved the electric blue of the Kate Spade but the cheap hardware drove me batty.
> 
> _2021:_
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw
> View attachment 5005559
> 
> I absolutely ADORE this bag!!  It’s the perfect size, the lambskin is silky yet tough as nails and the rich color makes me giggly happy!
> 
> • Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw
> View attachment 5005558
> 
> Mr. Sparkle bought this for me on our last vacation and I *love* the way it looks. BUT, its sooooo small. I don’t like big bags but it feels like playing bag tetris because it’s small and rigid. I wish I had gotten one size up but he thought this size looked better on me.   I love that we help each other with our wardrobes but given his recent fascination with me wearing smaller bags, he’s fired from size suggestions. LOL!


I love all your blues. I'm so sad the Gucci is too small. It is so beautiful. The Dior takes my breath away but also makes me realize my Henri Bendel is similar enough that I should be happy with it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I Love blue bags!!!! 
I love your navy dionysus @Sparkletastic ....like I want one like it right away! But two sizes up.


----------



## Kimbashop

Is it too late to post a green bag? I'm a bit behind... This is actually a Makeup bag but I use it as a clutch sometimes. My Balenciaga MU bag in Emerald with pewter hardware from 2003. The scarf is a vintage scarf that belonged to my grandmother.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
,


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Feb stats:
> Bags in: 2 cheap vintage Goldpfeil mainly to play with leather dye products I wanted to try out
> Bags out: 2 vintage bags- a Goldpfeil from the 60ies and a black 40ies bag
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> Feb. challenges:
> 28 out in 28 days: I decluttered the kitchen a bit, finally got rid off endless empty toilet rolls, coffee jars, egg cartons all kept "for further reference" aka crafting and sorted my cardboard box hoard as sales are minimal atm anyway and I don´t need that many boxes.
> 
> I listed some more bags I´ve fallen out of love with, shoes, boots, clothes- not much success so far. Today at least I sold a pair of shoes and a dress to one of my recurring customers.



Sounds like a very productive month! Good work!


----------



## Kimbashop

Shopping my closet. 
My DH and I went out to dinner for my Birthday. We hadn't been out to dinner for a year. Accompanying me was my vintage snakeskin frame bag that I thrifted from my local secondhand shop.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Is it too late to post a green bag? I'm a bit behind... This is actually a Makeup bag but I use it as a clutch sometimes. My Balenciaga MU bag in Emerald with pewter hardware from 2003. The scarf is a vintage scarf that belonged to my grandmother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,



It's so cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Shopping my closet.
> My DH and I went out to dinner for my Birthday. We hadn't been out to dinner for a year. Accompanying me was my vintage snakeskin frame bag that I thrifted from my local secondhand shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005689



Happy birthday!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday!


 Thank you!  

I do like the Bal makeup bags. they are really handy for all sorts of things.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> OOOH! Thanks for the advice!  I’m ordering it now! Any other skincare product tips? Please share!
> And, I agree on sunscreen. I have always slathered sunscreen all over (I use body lotion with sunscreen) and wear hats if I’m going to be in the sun for any length of time. Best “investment” in me i’ve made other than education. LOL!
> Thank you for the compliments!


For your skin, a Vitamin C serum with hyaluronic acid in it would be a great daily addition. C will help even your skin tone, tighten and contains antioxidants that help protect against sun damage and aging. Hyaluronic acid hydrated, keeping your skin plump and smooth while giving it a natural glow. The Ordinary has that too. If layering, use products from lightest texture first to heaviest, sunscreen always on top regardless of texture.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I do like the Bal makeup bags. they are really handy for all sorts of things.


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> My *BLUE* Bags
> 
> I have think blue is one of the prettiest colors for bags! But, I wear a lot of black (and don’t care for navy and black together) so I have to be strategic about finding the right shades and / or the right opportunities to wear them.
> 
> _2016:_
> • Gucci Soho Tote in teal nubuck with ghw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw
> View attachment 5005557
> 
> Neither of these bags were my “usual” which is why I no longer own them. But, the Gucci was such a stunning saturated turquoise that I did my best to carry a big bag (didn’t work). And, I loved the electric blue of the Kate Spade but the cheap hardware drove me batty.
> 
> _2021:_
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw
> View attachment 5005559
> 
> I absolutely ADORE this bag!!  It’s the perfect size, the lambskin is silky yet tough as nails and the rich color makes me giggly happy!
> 
> • Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw
> View attachment 5005558
> 
> Mr. Sparkle bought this for me on our last vacation and I *love* the way it looks. BUT, its sooooo small. I don’t like big bags but it feels like playing bag tetris because it’s small and rigid. I wish I had gotten one size up but he thought this size looked better on me.   I love that we help each other with our wardrobes but given his recent fascination with me wearing smaller bags, he’s fired from size suggestions. LOL!



Beautiful blues! That Gucci is stunning.


----------



## More bags

@Kimbashop Happy birthday! Beautiful snakeskin frame bag. I also like your makeup bag, it looks fantastic with your grandmother’s scarf.  

@Sparkletastic Congratulations on your blue bag evolution. I love how you’ve curated to your current two beauties. I imagine the lambskin on your Dior is like butter. The Dionysus is so pretty, sorry to hear it is a touch on the small side.

@cowgirlsboots Pretty blue bags! Cool hardware on each bag.


----------



## More bags

@Cookiefiend of course black Studio Tote! I can’t wait to see your reveal!
@momasaurus chiming in once more on your green bags pic, I love the beautiful red box leather on your Bolide, it’s beautiful.
@JenJBS I love your thoughtful gifting your friend the RM red mini Nikki. What a wonderful gesture.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Happy birthday!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

More bags said:


> @Kimbashop Happy birthday! Beautiful snakeskin frame bag. I also like your makeup bag, it looks fantastic with your grandmother’s scarf.
> 
> @Sparkletastic Congratulations on your blue bag evolution. I love how you’ve curated to your current two beauties. I imagine the lambskin on your Dior is like butter. The Dionysus is so pretty, sorry to hear it is a touch on the small side.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots Pretty blue bags! Cool hardware on each bag.


Thank you! 
I don't have many green bags, but this week's showcase has changed me.


----------



## Hazzelnut

JenJBS said:


> That is adorable! How cute! And I like the one you made your mom as well. My aunt made me this cross stitch ornament for Christmas years ago, and it's one of my favorites. My Mom has a few, much larger, things aunt made. A gingerbread house, cute tp roll hider, and NOEL sign for the door.
> 
> View attachment 5005530



That’s so adorable! I love it!!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> February stats
> 
> bags in 1
> bags out 0
> slgs in  0
> slgs out 0
> 
> ytd
> bags in 1
> bags out 0
> slgs in 1
> slgs out 0
> 
> Yesterday was the one of the few days in nearly a year that I actually carried a bag. We went out twice, once to eat on a restaurant patio and the other to get takeout. Now that we've been vaccinated, we are getting braver. I carried my new to me bag. It's a vintage Coach (what else!) from 1997. I already had this style in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005615


So pretty!


----------



## doni

Stats for February:

Bags out: 1
Bags in: 1 (Arrived last week and I think I may have found my throw on everything small black crossbody)
Blazers out: 2 (and I have put others aside for donation/sale)
Blazers in: 0 (yay)


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> Stats for February:
> 
> Bags out: 1
> Bags in: 1 (Arrived last week and I think I may have found my throw on everything small black crossbody)
> Blazers out: 2 (and I have put others aside for donation/sale)
> Blazers in: 0 (yay)


Can we see a picture of it?


----------



## doni

Cookiefiend said:


> Would you perhaps have ideas of what to do with a finished project?
> View attachment 5005509
> 
> I finished this last year, and thought about attaching it to a toile bag, but when I sent it off to be done, it was determined that it was too difficult and they didn’t want to ruin the bag or the work. Now I’m thinking of just framing it and hanging it as a memento of my trip to Paris, and - more importantly - the ****e Storm of 2020.



My mum was also into cross stitch, and my sister had a phase too. I am not too fond of it, but this pattern I find FABULOUS. I think it would look great in one of those do-it-yourself Fendi Baguettes...





Sparkletastic said:


> My *BLUE* Bags
> 
> • Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw
> View attachment 5005558
> 
> Mr. Sparkle bought this for me on our last vacation and I *love* the way it looks. BUT, its sooooo small. I don’t like big bags but it feels like playing bag tetris because it’s small and rigid. I wish I had gotten one size up but he thought this size looked better on me.   I love that we help each other with our wardrobes but given his recent fascination with me wearing smaller bags, he’s fired from size suggestions. LOL!



I think your Dionysus looks beautiful, I get it being too small but it is a such a good evening bag and a perfect illustration of how elegant blue can be.



Kimbashop said:


> Is it too late to post a green bag? I'm a bit behind... This is actually a Makeup bag but I use it as a clutch sometimes. My Balenciaga MU bag in Emerald with pewter hardware from 2003. The scarf is a vintage scarf that belonged to my grandmother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,



Love those Bal greens, so rich!



Kimbashop said:


> Shopping my closet.
> My DH and I went out to dinner for my Birthday. We hadn't been out to dinner for a year. Accompanying me was my vintage snakeskin frame bag that I thrifted from my local secondhand shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005689



Happy birthday! Lovely bag and so cool next to those cocktail glasses, love them too!


----------



## doni

dcooney4 said:


> Can we see a picture of it?



I have to take pics and will make sure to post them here!

My blue bags, I think this is it... I also have a couple of Bal Bazars with more than a bit of blue in them but I wouldn’t say they are blue bags... I wear a lot of blue, but I tend to find blue bags a bit difficult (unless they are the summery kind like the book tote that I will NOT be carrying this month ). I have been wanting a denim bag for the longest time too, but don’t seem to find the perfect one.


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> That looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> I think that Guerlain might be my favorite formula. It wears well and evenly. Here is what #21 looks like on me (after coffee, so it has worn down a bit):
> View attachment 5005383


Beautiful !! (and thank you. I'm so happy with it!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

doni said:


> My mum was also into cross stitch, and my sister had a phase too. I am not too fond of it, but this pattern I find FABULOUS. I think it would look great in one of those do-it-yourself Fendi Baguettes...
> View attachment 5005965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your Dionysus looks beautiful, I get it being too small but it is a such a good evening bag and a perfect illustration of how elegant blue can be.
> 
> 
> 
> Love those Bal greens, so rich!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday! Lovely bag and so cool next to those cocktail glasses, love them too!


That might be perfect - thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> This red really suits you!
> Congrats on your LD! Classic beauty!
> The colors I hate in clothes and handbags are almost all earth tones, Barbie pink and purple (royal purple is pretty but no other shade). I love orange but it doesn’t work with my wardrobe.
> My favorite colors for bags are black, grey, pink and bright blue.
> I am soooo loving these little buckets!
> If you purchased through PayPal, you can return through them.
> *I’m also in the camp of not haggling. I’m not a store and selling isn’t my hobby. So, I don’t have the patience for lowball offers or back and forth. I think some buyers need to realize we haven’t signed up to play their bargaining game they may find fun. And, since my items have always eventually sold, I’m not motivated to take time out to futz over a few dollars.
> 
> If someone sends a reasonable offer (say w/i 20% or so) I’ll respond once - sometimes with a counter, sometimes to say thanks for your interest but the price is firm. But, if they lowball or keep trying to go back and forth, I actually block them because I found early on in my selling that the people who lowballed and haggled had higher rates of complaints and returns when they got my accurately described items. No ma’am. Better to wait, have no hassles and get a fair price.*
> My mom was a “saver” and I saw her live her whole life never using the clothing, china, party goods, household items that she bought (usually after haunting second hand shops) and hoarded. So, I’m the opposite. I make sure my “best” items are wearable in my regular - non covid  - life. I use my best china, my best glassware and I - non covid - will use any excuse to throw a party or travel.
> 
> Where I can be draconian is in financial saving / investing. Hypersaving makes me happy and left to my own devices, I would have bought serviceable good quality items but probably never bought luxury items. LOL! Mr. S and I balance each other out because he has a “life of plenty” outlook and will buy the nice things which I always sheepishly yet thoroughly enjoy once they’re acquired. I know my financial outlook comes from being raised by entrepreneurs who pinched / beat / strangled and cussed out every penny to build a successful business. My brain has never made the transition to understanding that you can actually _spend_ the money guilt free once you _have_ it.


[/QUOTE]

Such a great post. Thanks for the lipstick love, and the reminder that I also hate the haggling back and forth over price. Maybe a volley or two, if I have clearly stated OR BEST OFFER.
As to my new scarves, there were actually 4 by the time Feb was over, LOL. Good thing it isn't leap year.
Glitch - a men's cotton/silk 100 that I had bought new years ago, wore once, and eventually sold in one of my guilt purges. It's a great design, though, and one popped up with bad photos at a great price. Then, a purple Cosmos gavroche, totally enabled by SOTD pix by another collector, LOL. Again, low price and gavs don't count. The Appaloosa 90 scarf that I didn't like in the boutique (it does have a big horse's eye!), and didn't like in photos over the years, but that I suddenly wanted (!!!). I think it's arriving today.
A giant silk that I had tried on the boutique a few years ago and left there, in one of my "I have too many blue scarves" moods. Came across pix of that day and it's been haunting me. Found it new (and I did negotiate the price down a bit) and bought it mindfully and calmly. LOL.
So I feel like these were not impulse buys, and all at very good prices!


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> My blue bag
> 
> 
> I have to take pics and will make sure to post them here!
> 
> My blue bags, I think this is it... I also have a couple of Bal Bazars with more than a bit of blue in them but I wouldn’t say they are blue bags... I wear a lot of blue, but I tend to find blue bags a bit difficult (unless they are the summery kind like the book tote that I will NOT be carrying this month ). I have been wanting a denim bag for the longest time too, but don’t seem to find the perfect one.
> 
> View attachment 5005968
> View attachment 5005970
> View attachment 5005971


The one on top is very elegant.


----------



## momasaurus

sherrylynn said:


> I am all about the 'slouch'. I like bags that are slightly structured if that makes sense.
> I will make my final 'lay-a-way' payment on my Lindy next week. I'm a little worried about the color (sanguine) being too bright for me, so it might be going right back!
> If I keep it, I will be on ban island for a while. But, when I escape..... it's  Bolide time! Or maybe Jypsierre.
> 
> 
> Love it!! Love the Etain. I have an Etoupe Evelyn and its such a great neutral.p
> 
> 
> Oh yes, preloved for me too! I am thinking a 31, planning on this being a daily wear type bag.


Ooooh looking forward to seeing the Lindy!!



More bags said:


> @Cookiefiend of course black Studio Tote! I can’t wait to see your reveal!
> @momasaurus chiming in once more on your green bags pic, I love the beautiful red box leather on your Bolide, it’s beautiful.
> @JenJBS I love your thoughtful gifting your friend the RM red mini Nikki. What a wonderful gesture.


Thanks so much. Rouge H box is so classic, and I like it with the army green toile (that is not the official H color name, LOL) Definitely a wintery bag, though.



doni said:


> My blue bag
> 
> 
> I have to take pics and will make sure to post them here!
> 
> My blue bags, I think this is it... I also have a couple of Bal Bazars with more than a bit of blue in them but I wouldn’t say they are blue bags... I wear a lot of blue, but I tend to find blue bags a bit difficult (unless they are the summery kind like the book tote that I will NOT be carrying this month ). I have been wanting a denim bag for the longest time too, but don’t seem to find the perfect one.
> 
> View attachment 5005968
> View attachment 5005970
> View attachment 5005971


I *love* that Verrou! What is the color?


----------



## doni

momasaurus said:


> I *love* that Verrou! What is the color?


Bleu Indigo. Depending on the light it can look almost black.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@Cookiefiend, that is a lovely and intricate piece of embroidery.   It must have taken you a while to finish.  I agree that framing is the best option.
@Hazzelnut, it seems that I've given away most of the pieces I cross stitch to family and friends!  I've just been doing small motifs for birthday cards and such, but I will continue to look and see if I can find one of the smaller pieces.
@Sparkletastic, your blue bags are stunning.  I love the Miss Dior with the sliding chain and if one of those bags pop up somewhere, I am definitely going to be picking it up!
@doni, your Verrou is absolutely beautiful! 
@Kimbashop, this is a little belated -- wishing you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> My *BLUE* Bags
> 
> I have think blue is one of the prettiest colors for bags! But, I wear a lot of black (and don’t care for navy and black together) so I have to be strategic about finding the right shades and / or the right opportunities to wear them.
> 
> _2016:_
> • Gucci Soho Tote in teal nubuck with ghw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw
> View attachment 5005557
> 
> Neither of these bags were my “usual” which is why I no longer own them. But, the Gucci was such a stunning saturated turquoise that I did my best to carry a big bag (didn’t work). And, I loved the electric blue of the Kate Spade but the cheap hardware drove me batty.
> 
> _2021:_
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw
> View attachment 5005559
> 
> I absolutely ADORE this bag!!  It’s the perfect size, the lambskin is silky yet tough as nails and the rich color makes me giggly happy!
> 
> • Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw
> View attachment 5005558
> 
> Mr. Sparkle bought this for me on our last vacation and I *love* the way it looks. BUT, its sooooo small. I don’t like big bags but it feels like playing bag tetris because it’s small and rigid. I wish I had gotten one size up but he thought this size looked better on me.   I love that we help each other with our wardrobes but given his recent fascination with me wearing smaller bags, he’s fired from size suggestions. LOL!


Count me among the many fans of your blue Dior - what a stunning bag!


whateve said:


> February stats
> 
> bags in 1
> bags out 0
> slgs in  0
> slgs out 0
> 
> ytd
> bags in 1
> bags out 0
> slgs in 1
> slgs out 0
> 
> Yesterday was the one of the few days in nearly a year that I actually carried a bag. We went out twice, once to eat on a restaurant patio and the other to get takeout. Now that we've been vaccinated, we are getting braver. I carried my new to me bag. It's a vintage Coach (what else!) from 1997. I already had this style in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005615


Lovely color and the feather charm is so cute!


More bags said:


> @Cookiefiend of course black Studio Tote! I can’t wait to see your reveal!
> @momasaurus chiming in once more on your green bags pic, I love the beautiful red box leather on your Bolide, it’s beautiful.
> @JenJBS I love your thoughtful gifting your friend the RM red mini Nikki. What a wonderful gesture.


I will try to get a picture of it this week, I have to update my 2021 Black Bag photo now! 


doni said:


> I have to take pics and will make sure to post them here!
> 
> My blue bags, I think this is it... I also have a couple of Bal Bazars with more than a bit of blue in them but I wouldn’t say they are blue bags... I wear a lot of blue, but I tend to find blue bags a bit difficult (unless they are the summery kind like the book tote that I will NOT be carrying this month ). I have been wanting a denim bag for the longest time too, but don’t seem to find the perfect one.
> 
> View attachment 5005968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005971
> 
> View attachment 5006020


Oh your Verrou is lovely!
Such a great post. Thanks for the lipstick love, and the reminder that I also hate the haggling back and forth over price. Maybe a volley or two, if I have clearly stated OR BEST OFFER.
As to my new scarves, there were actually 4 by the time Feb was over, LOL. Good thing it isn't leap year.
Glitch - a men's cotton/silk 100 that I had bought new years ago, wore once, and eventually sold in one of my guilt purges. It's a great design, though, and one popped up with bad photos at a great price. Then, a purple Cosmos gavroche, totally enabled by SOTD pix by another collector, LOL. Again, low price and gavs don't count. The Appaloosa 90 scarf that I didn't like in the boutique (it does have a big horse's eye!), and didn't like in photos over the years, but that I suddenly wanted (!!!). I think it's arriving today.
A giant silk that I had tried on the boutique a few years ago and left there, in one of my "I have too many blue scarves" moods. Came across pix of that day and it's been haunting me. Found it new (and I did negotiate the price down a bit) and bought it mindfully and calmly. LOL.
So I feel like these were not impulse buys, and all at very good prices!
[/QUOTE]
 Good for you! 

@Kimbashop - I hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Cookiefiend

So - I forgot one of my stats for February! D'oh!
I did carry 2 of the 3 Red Bags twice, I'm carrying the third one today for it's belated second wear.  We just had too much rain or snow in February and I'm just not going to take the Drag out in that.

For March, I'll participate in: 
International Women's Day Challenge - wearing my one Green bag (sweet Miss Allie!) and green or purple scarves.
International Day of Happiness - wearing the bag that makes me the happiest twice (tho I really am not sure which one that might be!)
Digital Decluttering - what a great idea in general! But I am also going to get rid of some paper... Saturday I discovered that I have about 11 years of tax papers upstairs in a closet... if I take 2 loads to the office for shredding through March, I should be able to get it all out.  

Was it @More bags or @whateve that was taking about the Vibrating Plate Exercise gizmo? Well - I bought one in December, plugged it in and then looked at it for 2 months.  
Saturday though, I turned it on and used it for 10 minutes on the lowest setting. I was unsteady at first, then got better at standing, then did some squats and arm exercises on it... then because we were playing fun music, I just did a little 'dancing' on it. Got off, and went on with my day. I was sore the next day! I didn't do any extreme exercising prior to getting on it (15 min on the ellipse, some sit-ups, push ups, planks, etc), so I think that 10 minutes of keeping my balance and slight amount of exercises I did while on it, really was effective! I will do it again! Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## baghabitz34

My blues: turquoise tattoo Coach Dreamer, blue MK tote, blue Coach Town bucket, marine rouge LV Zipped/Sully, midnight blue rivet Coach Rogue, Prussian blue Coach Rogue, and miscellaneous SLGs from Gucci, Leatherology, Longchamp, Coach, and LV


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> I have to take pics and will make sure to post them here!
> 
> My blue bags, I think this is it... I also have a couple of Bal Bazars with more than a bit of blue in them but I wouldn’t say they are blue bags... I wear a lot of blue, but I tend to find blue bags a bit difficult (unless they are the summery kind like the book tote that I will NOT be carrying this month ). I have been wanting a denim bag for the longest time too, but don’t seem to find the perfect one.
> 
> View attachment 5005968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005971
> 
> View attachment 5006020


Spectacular pics of your blue bags Doni. I especially love your Verrou. Is that a back slip pocket?


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5006104
> 
> My blues: turquoise tattoo Coach Dreamer, blue MK tote, blue Coach Town bucket, marine rouge LV Zipped/Sully, midnight blue rivet Coach Rogue, Prussian blue Coach Rogue, and miscellaneous SLGs from Gucci, Leatherology, Longchamp, Coach, and LV


Ooooo so pretty! I really like the Coach Town bucket!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Ok, I found one that was intended as a gift when invited over to a meal, but somehow this one remained behind!  I might hang it in the kitchen.  This one was very easy and I finished it really quickly.


----------



## Kimbashop

doni said:


> Happy birthday! Lovely bag and so cool next to those cocktail glasses, love them too!



Thank you -- the bag definitely seemed to fit the genre


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5006104
> 
> My blues: turquoise tattoo Coach Dreamer, blue MK tote, blue Coach Town bucket, marine rouge LV Zipped/Sully, midnight blue rivet Coach Rogue, Prussian blue Coach Rogue, and miscellaneous SLGs from Gucci, Leatherology, Longchamp, Coach, and LV


Wonderful blue bags baghabitz. I like the detail on the front left bag beside the Coach Rogue, is it the tattoo Dreamer?


----------



## Kimbashop

doni said:


> Bleu Indigo. Depending on the light it can look almost black.


it is such a great design. I love the details.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Hazzelnut said:


> That’s so adorable! I love it!!



Thank you!


----------



## More bags

Hazzelnut said:


> My February bag stats are unexciting!
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> I have decided the sell the vintage bag and an SLG I bought which doesn’t work for my amount of cards I need to carry with me. So they will be going.
> 
> Also got sent a message from my SA saying that the tweed bag I’ve been obsessing over actually did come in (after previously being told they weren’t getting it and making peace with it). So now my head is in a melt about whether to buy it or let it go! I would break even with selling the vintage bag, and it’s so lovely...


Congratulations on your great stats. I'm not sure if you've already made a decision. Is it possible to go and look at the tweed bag? Is it a sign from the universe that it's meant to be ... you are releasing a vintage bag and the SLG ... the stars are aligned?


momasaurus said:


> Feb stats:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 1
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> Scarves in: 4
> Scarves out: 0
> 
> I need to list some more scarves.


Congrats on your bag out and scarves in.


dcooney4 said:


> February Stats!
> 1 bag in
> 2 Bags out
> No other movement.


Well done on 2 bags out dc.


----------



## Cookiefiend

My blue bags are the same as last years


Dior Be Dior, Hermès Dalvy and Vibrato Picotin


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> These are great challenges. Is there a way these could be pinned to the top along with the color weeks. I was doing the red challenge and had to deal with some other stuff and then forgot about it. Out of sight out of mind.


Hi @Vlad, is it possible to have two posts pinned in a thread? If yes, could you please pin post #4047 under the Color Week post. If no, would we be able to do a workaround of asking @Sparkletastic to copy and paste the text of post #4047 to the bottom of her Color Week post? Please advise and thanks in advance!


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> My blue bags are the same as last years
> View attachment 5006187
> 
> Dior Be Dior, Hermès Dalvy and Vibrato Picotin


Oh My! The Dalvy  . And the Vibrato picotine is a work of art.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> My February stats:
> 
> Bags in: 3
> 
> BV pouch
> LV multi-pochette
> Chanel north/south boy
> Bags out: 3
> 
> Proenza Schouler brown chain wallet
> Proenza Schouler taupe chain wallet
> Proenza Schouler light taupe/pink ps11
> 
> SLGs in: 5
> 
> Chanel binge is happening
> SLGs out: 1
> 
> I’m not doing well on *not* buying bags, but I *am* curating, I believe.
> This month I wore all of my bags twice, and some three times. Only exception is the Coach Rogue which really is only a spring/summer bag.
> 
> I also donated 28 articles of clothing, so I hit the Feb challenge on that point
> 
> Next month, I will probably release 1 bag, but gain at least 2. Trying to pace myself tho.


Great job curating and on exiting the clothes that no longer served you! Your additions are beautiful! 


JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> Great stats!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same place as you this month... Buying bags, but *feeling like I am curating - and trying to pace myself.*





JenJBS said:


> Great stats, ladies! @More bags @Hazzelnut @momasaurus
> 
> With the combination of getting my work bonus on Jan 31 and tax refund, I had money to spend on bags I've been wanting, so this month was not good as far as not buying bags. But I'm happy with the results. And for 2021 I'm still even with bags in = bags out. So I've bought bags, but my collection hasn't gotten bigger - just better for me. Knowing me, I'll buy a second birthday bag for myself next month, even though I already got my Brandon Blackwood Bianca as a birthday bag...
> 
> February Stats:
> Out - 2
> In - 5
> 
> 2021 Stats:
> Out - 7
> In - 7
> 
> I did the Valentine's Day Challenge and wore my red Halo bag twice.
> 
> Love the March Challenges!
> Purple is my favorite color, so I have plenty of purple bags to wear this month. And I have a couple new green bags to wear!
> Also going to do the Happiness Challenge. My HG - Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.


Great stats and challenge results. I'm looking forward to seeing your parade of purple bags, green bags and your Antigona!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Great stats and challenge results. I'm looking forward to seeing your parade of purple bags, green bags and your Antigona!



Thank you!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> February 2021 Stats:
> 0 bags in, 0 bags out. But I did purchase one on this last day of February.
> 1 SLG in, 0 SLGs out. Bought the Coach Nolita 15. It’s comparable in size & functionality to the LV mini pouchette.
> 4 pairs of shoes in (2 for my kid who’s having a growth spurt!), 2 pairs out
> Some jewelry pieces from Saks Off 5th.
> 
> I didn’t carry all my red bags, but did use the oxblood Rogue, oxblood Dreamer, and bordeaux Cooper.
> 
> Working on moving some things out like toys the boy no longer plays with and clothes I no longer like or fit.
> 
> Carried 10 different bags this month.


Great stats and well done on bag rotation.


Hazzelnut said:


> Just finished this one for my nephew. He’s my little Viking. Am starting a triceratops for my brand new niece sometime this week, and them a doing an elephant family for my other new nephew!
> 
> I tend to stick to simpler designs, and occasionally mix and match elements I’ve seen to create my own pattern.
> 
> I come from a line of dress and quilt makers, unfortunately that has skipped me and cross stitch is the most I can do!
> 
> View attachment 5005395


This little Viking is adorable!


Hazzelnut said:


> Thank you! It’s so difficult to pick up where you left off. Last summer my mum turned sixty and I finally finished the pattern I’d started 5 years previously for her. There was just so much red and blue, and it became a headache. Learnt my lesson to only do smaller designs from now on.
> 
> She was delighted with it though so it made it worth it. My brother moved to Philadelphia a decade ago and the Love statue makes her smile and feel closer to him. Especially now he’s settled down and there’s no chance of him returning to Ireland.
> 
> View attachment 5005403


This is beautiful, well done!


Cookiefiend said:


> Would you perhaps have ideas of what to do with a finished project?
> View attachment 5005509
> 
> I finished this last year, and thought about attaching it to a toile bag, but when I sent it off to be done, it was determined that it was too difficult and they didn’t want to ruin the bag or the work. Now I’m thinking of just framing it and hanging it as a memento of my trip to Paris, and - more importantly - the ****e Storm of 2020.


Wow, it's so pretty.

@keodi Congratulations on your great stats!


whateve said:


> That's so pretty! I have several I've framed and at least one made into a pillow.


Beautiful work!


JenJBS said:


> That is adorable! How cute! And I like the one you made your mom as well. My aunt made me this cross stitch ornament for Christmas years ago, and it's one of my favorites. My Mom has a few, much larger, things aunt made. A gingerbread house, cute tp roll hider, and NOEL sign for the door.
> 
> View attachment 5005530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is beautiful! I think framing it is a great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Your stats also look great!


That is sooo cute!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kimbashop said:


> Oh My! The Dalvy  . And the Vibrato picotine is a work of art.


Thank you! The Dalvy has the most wonderful leather - even nicer than my K and D!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> February stats
> 
> bags in 1
> bags out 0
> slgs in  0
> slgs out 0
> 
> ytd
> bags in 1
> bags out 0
> slgs in 1
> slgs out 0
> 
> Yesterday was the one of the few days in nearly a year that I actually carried a bag. We went out twice, once to eat on a restaurant patio and the other to get takeout. Now that we've been vaccinated, we are getting braver. I carried my new to me bag. It's a vintage Coach (what else!) from 1997. I already had this style in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005615


Congratulations on your outings and cute bag - great colour.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Feb stats:
> Bags in: 2 cheap vintage Goldpfeil mainly to play with leather dye products I wanted to try out
> Bags out: 2 vintage bags- a Goldpfeil from the 60ies and a black 40ies bag
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> Feb. challenges:
> 28 out in 28 days: I decluttered the kitchen a bit, finally got rid off endless empty toilet rolls, coffee jars, egg cartons all kept "for further reference" aka crafting and sorted my cardboard box hoard as sales are minimal atm anyway and I don´t need that many boxes.
> 
> I listed some more bags I´ve fallen out of love with, shoes, boots, clothes- not much success so far. Today at least I sold a pair of shoes and a dress to one of my recurring customers.


Well done on your stats and progress cowgirlsboots!


doni said:


> Stats for February:
> 
> Bags out: 1
> Bags in: 1 (Arrived last week and I think I may have found my throw on everything small black crossbody)
> Blazers out: 2 (and I have put others aside for donation/sale)
> Blazers in: 0 (yay)


Well done on your stats doni. I hope you'll share pics of your new small black crossbody.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> My blue bags are the same as last years
> View attachment 5006187
> 
> Dior Be Dior, Hermès Dalvy and Vibrato Picotin


Love the vibrato Pico!!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the vibrato Pico!!!!!


Thank you - it's one of my most carried bags!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> So - I forgot one of my stats for February! D'oh!
> I did carry 2 of the 3 Red Bags twice, I'm carrying the third one today for it's belated second wear.  We just had too much rain or snow in February and I'm just not going to take the Drag out in that.
> 
> For March, I'll participate in:
> International Women's Day Challenge - wearing my one Green bag (sweet Miss Allie!) and green or purple scarves.
> International Day of Happiness - wearing the bag that makes me the happiest twice (tho I really am not sure which one that might be!)
> Digital Decluttering - what a great idea in general! But I am also going to get rid of some paper... Saturday I discovered that I have about 11 years of tax papers upstairs in a closet... if I take 2 loads to the office for shredding through March, I should be able to get it all out.
> 
> Was it @More bags or @whateve that was taking about the Vibrating Plate Exercise gizmo? Well - I bought one in December, plugged it in and then looked at it for 2 months.
> Saturday though, I turned it on and used it for 10 minutes on the lowest setting. I was unsteady at first, then got better at standing, then did some squats and arm exercises on it... then because we were playing fun music, I just did a little 'dancing' on it. Got off, and went on with my day. I was sore the next day! I didn't do any extreme exercising prior to getting on it (15 min on the ellipse, some sit-ups, push ups, planks, etc), so I think that 10 minutes of keeping my balance and slight amount of exercises I did while on it, really was effective! I will do it again! Thank you for the recommendation!


Ha ha, it wasn't me that suggested the vibrating exercise board, although I am intrigued, now!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006162
> 
> Ok, I found one that was intended as a gift when invited over to a meal, but somehow this one remained behind!  I might hang it in the kitchen.  This one was very easy and I finished it really quickly.


So pretty!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My blue bags are the same as last years
> View attachment 5006187
> 
> Dior Be Dior, Hermès Dalvy and Vibrato Picotin


Stunning blue beauties Cookie, great leather and perfectly you.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Stunning blue beauties Cookie, great leather and perfectly you.


Thank you - that is such a sweet thing to say!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I love seeing pictures of your beautiful Bolide, so please keep them coming!  I think 35 might just be too big and the 31 seems like a good size.  I love clemence leather for this bag.  Thanks for sharing the info and pics of your stunning bag.


Thank you, it's my pleasure P&P.   


BowieFan1971 said:


> Love it! I saw a black Bolide in Togo and it felt too light and had no visual dimension. I love the supple look of the Clemence so much better. Yours is so pretty. I am going to look at the 31 and see what I think...it may be too big. I might need/want a 27. If they have both, I will look at both. But buy preloved, of course!


Thank you BowieFan. It's so exciting to be exploring different options, there's a ton of eye candy out there.


Cookiefiend said:


> It is a beautiful bag and so many people are ardent fans!


Thanks dear Cookie. 


keodi said:


> I love your Bolide! I plan to get one at some point in the future.


Thanks so much keodi. I'm looking forward to seeing what you choose! 


sherrylynn said:


> Love it!! Love the Etain. I have an Etoupe Evelyn and its such a great neutral.p
> Oh yes, preloved for me too! I am thinking a 31, planning on this being a daily wear type bag.


Thank you. We're twins on your Evelyne.  


cowgirlsboots said:


> Your bag, scarf and pen photos always make me smile. They are so beautiful- as is your Bolide!


Thanks for your kind words cowgirlsboots!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> That is sooo cute!



Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I Love blue bags!!!!
> I love your navy dionysus @Sparkletastic ....like I want one like it right away! But two sizes up.



+1 on two sizes up! A Dionysus is on my wishlist, too.
edit: long term wishlist as I guess it´ll take a while (decade?) until the prices come down to my level on the preloved market..


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> Shopping my closet.
> My DH and I went out to dinner for my Birthday. We hadn't been out to dinner for a year. Accompanying me was my vintage snakeskin frame bag that I thrifted from my local secondhand shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005689


Happy Birthday @Kimbashop! 
Your vintage bag is adorable!


----------



## More bags

My blue bags,
*2017*

Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap





*2021*

Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> My mum was also into cross stitch, and my sister had a phase too. I am not too fond of it, but this pattern I find FABULOUS. I think it would look great in one of those *do-it-yourself Fendi Baguettes...*
> View attachment 5005965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your Dionysus looks beautiful, I get it being too small but it is a such a good evening bag and a perfect illustration of how elegant blue can be.
> 
> 
> 
> Love those Bal greens, so rich!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday! Lovely bag and so cool next to those cocktail glasses, love them too!



There actually is something like a d-i-y Fendi baguette kit? That´s amazing! My embroidery skills are sub-standard, but I´d be willing to learn to do my own Fendi. (Given the kit isn´t unaffordable...)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> *March Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> Brought to you by @Sparkletastic ❤
> 
> *March 8th is International Women’s Day* with the colors purple and green. Fun fact: Historically, purple was a colour that denoted justice and dignity, and now it is used to represent women. Green is a symbol of hope. Today, purple is the colour of International Women’s Day, and combined with green represents the feminist movement. Wear your purple and green bags, slg’s, scarfs this month.
> *March 20th is the International Day of Happiness*. Wear the bag that makes you happiest at least twice this month even if it doesn’t necessarily fit your outfit or where you’re going (e.g. an evening bag to the grocery store)
> *“March” it Out the Door* - List that one bag that keeps hanging around at an aggressive price so it goes this month (alternatively donate or gift it)
> Non bag challenge: *Digital Declutter* - delete unused apps, delete the documents you don’t need, delete emails you don’t need to refer to, unsubscribe from email lists/newsletters, clear out your downloads folder, clean up your bookmarks, organize, delete and back up your photos.



I just jumped for challenge no.3 *“March” it Out the Door *and sold 6 vintage bags I had individually listed in the classifieds as a job lot at the lowest end of my price-ball tolerance. 
At first I had the urge to negotiate for a higher price, but "let them go, let them go...." was too sweet a sound playing in the background of my mind.

One big box packed ready to leave the house tomorrow- check
Payment received- check
Feeling of achievement- check


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I just jumped for challenge no.3 *“March” it Out the Door *and sold 6 vintage bags I had individually listed in the classifieds as a job lot at the lowest end of my price-ball tolerance.
> At first I had the urge to negotiate for a higher price, but "let them go, let them go...." was too sweet a sound playing in the background of my mind.
> 
> One big box packed ready to leave the house tomorrow- check
> Payment received- check
> Feeling of achievement- check


Wow - 6 vintage bags out the door! Outstanding cowgirlsboots! 
Kudos go to @Sparkletastic for putting in that fun challenge to help you March it out the Door!


----------



## Vlad

More bags said:


> Hi @Vlad, is it possible to have two posts pinned in a thread? If yes, could you please pin post #4047 under the Color Week post. If no, would we be able to do a workaround of asking @Sparkletastic to copy and paste the text of post #4047 to the bottom of her Color Week post? Please advise and thanks in advance!



Only one post can be pinned in a thread!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> @JenJBS I love your thoughtful gifting your friend the RM red mini Nikki. What a wonderful gesture.



Thank you!   
Your blue bags are beautiful! I especially like the Marc by Marc Jacobs bags! He did some incredible colors!  




doni said:


> I have to take pics and will make sure to post them here!
> 
> My blue bags, I think this is it... I also have a couple of Bal Bazars with more than a bit of blue in them but I wouldn’t say they are blue bags... I wear a lot of blue, but I tend to find blue bags a bit difficult (unless they are the summery kind like the book tote that I will NOT be carrying this month ). I have been wanting a denim bag for the longest time too, but don’t seem to find the perfect one.
> 
> View attachment 5005968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005971
> 
> View attachment 5006020



Such beauties!   Great job on your Stats! 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006162
> 
> Ok, I found one that was intended as a gift when invited over to a meal, but somehow this one remained behind!  I might hang it in the kitchen.  This one was very easy and I finished it really quickly.



Love it! 




Cookiefiend said:


> My blue bags are the same as last years
> View attachment 5006187
> 
> Dior Be Dior, Hermès Dalvy and Vibrato Picotin



Really beautiful! I love the vibrato Pico! 




cowgirlsboots said:


> I just jumped for challenge no.3 *“March” it Out the Door *and sold 6 vintage bags I had individually listed in the classifieds as a job lot at the lowest end of my price-ball tolerance.
> At first I had the urge to negotiate for a higher price, but "let them go, let them go...." was too sweet a sound playing in the background of my mind.
> 
> One big box packed ready to leave the house tomorrow- check
> Payment received- check
> Feeling of achievement- check



Congratulations on selling six bags!


----------



## Hazzelnut

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006162
> 
> Ok, I found one that was intended as a gift when invited over to a meal, but somehow this one remained behind!  I might hang it in the kitchen.  This one was very easy and I finished it really quickly.



It’s lovely!


----------



## BowieFan1971

My blue bags-
Navy quilted Bally
Gucci coated canvas in navy
Teal no name Halzan 25 style bag...I bought for $22 to see if I like it before thinking about a real one in black. Glad I did...now I know I would need a 31. Jury is out on the style.

I saw a Bolide 31 in Gold Clemence today...Oh My Word! Gorgeous!!! But no more brown bags for me!
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 It did help me decide on a 31 over a 27 and that I loved the supple and slight slouchiness of the Clemence on the Bolide.

And my new Hermès pocket square! I love it! Makes my eyes pop and it is a horse but abstract.


----------



## Hazzelnut

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your great stats. I'm not sure if you've already made a decision. Is it possible to go and look at the tweed bag? Is it a sign from the universe that it's meant to be ... you are releasing a vintage bag and the SLG ... the stars are aligned?



So...I may have purchased the bag at lunch today... I just couldn’t resist when I got a text asking if I still wanted it as they had someone else interested. Have decided I’ll know better when I see it and can always return it if it doesn’t work. Although I have high hopes!

The SLG also sold today so I feel less guilty!

The store is in London so I’m unable to visit, but the SA there is great and sending me detailed photos.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> So - I forgot one of my stats for February! D'oh!
> I did carry 2 of the 3 Red Bags twice, I'm carrying the third one today for it's belated second wear.  We just had too much rain or snow in February and I'm just not going to take the Drag out in that.
> 
> For March, I'll participate in:
> International Women's Day Challenge - wearing my one Green bag (sweet Miss Allie!) and green or purple scarves.
> International Day of Happiness - wearing the bag that makes me the happiest twice (tho I really am not sure which one that might be!)
> Digital Decluttering - what a great idea in general! But I am also going to get rid of some paper... Saturday I discovered that I have about 11 years of tax papers upstairs in a closet... if I take 2 loads to the office for shredding through March, I should be able to get it all out.
> 
> Was it @More bags or @whateve that was taking about the Vibrating Plate Exercise gizmo? Well - I bought one in December, plugged it in and then looked at it for 2 months.
> Saturday though, I turned it on and used it for 10 minutes on the lowest setting. I was unsteady at first, then got better at standing, then did some squats and arm exercises on it... then because we were playing fun music, I just did a little 'dancing' on it. Got off, and went on with my day. I was sore the next day! I didn't do any extreme exercising prior to getting on it (15 min on the ellipse, some sit-ups, push ups, planks, etc), so I think that 10 minutes of keeping my balance and slight amount of exercises I did while on it, really was effective! I will do it again! Thank you for the recommendation!


It was me! I'm glad you finally used it and like it! When I don't feel like exercising, I just stand on it, just doing small movements. I think it helps me loosen up and I think it is helping me with balance.



baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5006104
> 
> My blues: turquoise tattoo Coach Dreamer, blue MK tote, blue Coach Town bucket, marine rouge LV Zipped/Sully, midnight blue rivet Coach Rogue, Prussian blue Coach Rogue, and miscellaneous SLGs from Gucci, Leatherology, Longchamp, Coach, and LV


Great range of beautiful bags! I love the dreamer and the ombre wallet.



More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 5006247
> View attachment 5006248
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> 
> View attachment 5006249


These are so pretty. I love the bags you still have, but I also love the ones you don't.



BowieFan1971 said:


> My blue bags-
> Navy quilted Bally
> Gucci coated canvas in navy
> Teal no name Halzan style bag...I bought for $22 to see if I like it before thinking about a real one in black. Glad I did...now I know I would need a 31. Jury is out on the style.
> 
> I saw a Bolide 31 in Gold Clemence today...Oh My Word! Gorgeous!!! But no more brown bags for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006344
> View attachment 5006346
> View attachment 5006348
> View attachment 5006350
> View attachment 5006367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did help me decide on a 31 over a 27 and that I loved the supple and slight slouchiness of the Clemence on the Bolide.
> 
> And my new Hermès pocket square! I love it! Makes my eyes pop and it is a horse but abstract.


The scarf is beautiful! I'm in love with the Bally! The Halzan style looks very nice for only $22!


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! The Dalvy has the most wonderful leather - even nicer than my K and D!


Do tell -- what is it? I'm a Hermes newbie (I have a trim in Swift leather).



cowgirlsboots said:


> Happy Birthday @Kimbashop!
> Your vintage bag is adorable!


Thank you! 



BowieFan1971 said:


> My blue bags-
> Navy quilted Bally
> Gucci coated canvas in navy
> Teal no name Halzan style bag...I bought for $22 to see if I like it before thinking about a real one in black. Glad I did...now I know I would need a 31. Jury is out on the style.
> 
> I saw a Bolide 31 in Gold Clemence today...Oh My Word! Gorgeous!!! But no more brown bags for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006344
> View attachment 5006346
> View attachment 5006348
> View attachment 5006350
> View attachment 5006367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did help me decide on a 31 over a 27 and that I loved the supple and slight slouchiness of the Clemence on the Bolide.
> 
> And my new Hermès pocket square! I love it! Makes my eyes pop and it is a horse but abstract.


great idea on testing out the style. The scarf is very striking on you.



More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 5006247
> View attachment 5006248
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> 
> View attachment 5006249


Dazzling blues! I love these vivid tones. That alma is so pretty.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@Cookiefiend, your blue bags are lovely.  I need to learn more about the Dalvy.  That seems like a great size and style.
@880, I love all your blue bags, but most especially the Kelly -- such a beauty!
@More bags, your blue bags are gorgeous.  Such a rich, beautiful blue!  I must say I also admire the blue bags that are no longer with you -- your Alma and the Mademoiselle Vintage Flap.
@BowieFan1971, lovely blue bags!  Congrats on your new pocket square.  It looks great on you!
@Hazzelnut, congrats on your purchase and looking forward to pics after you receive the bag!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hazzelnut said:


> So...I may have purchased the bag at lunch today... I just couldn’t resist when I got a text asking if I still wanted it as they had someone else interested. Have decided I’ll know better when I see it and can always return it if it doesn’t work. Although I have high hopes!
> 
> The SLG also sold today so I feel less guilty!
> 
> The store is in London so I’m unable to visit, but the SA there is great and sending me detailed photos.


No guilt! One in, one out!!!


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> I keep hearing everyone should use a retinoid. But, I tried once and after a few days it felt like my face had been burned off. I should probably find out who the best derm in my area is and go in for a consult.


I use prescription now, but I’ve used OTC. I’m dark skinned and very prone to milia and hyperpigmentation. IMO, use less than the prescribed pea amount and definitely not every day. I don’t even do every other day.


BowieFan1971 said:


> every other day is my sweet spot. I can’t use it every day. Most important...SPF, SPF, SPF! I don’t care if you are going outside or not, if it is daylight hours, wear SPF, ESPECIALLY if using retinol.


ITA with the advice above. I need to use SPF bc I cannot have laser treatment for hyperpigmentation  if I get any color. In addition to SPF 50 or 70, I wear a hat and large sunglasses. Yes, with a mask, it’s a bit much  BC I’m prone to milia, I remove the SPF with generic CVS brand miscellar water (the garnier dupe that I think is better than the original) . If that’s not available and I have to use an an oil cleanser, I followed by a BHA (I use paulas choice) to remove the oil
Thank you for your kind words, @More bags and @Purses & Perfumes !@Purses & Perfumes, I adore your blue lady Dior with ghw! It makes me rethink my devotion to phw!  Hugs


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> The scarf is beautiful! I'm in love with the Bally! The Halzan style looks very nice for only $22!


Thank you! I was so happy the SA pulled this out of a bottom drawer! Never would have picked out a CW that says fuschia, but I put it up to my face and my cheeks got rosy and my eyes popped! Very pleasantly surprised!
The Bally is lamb skin...super soft. Had to do some restoration...it was so dried out it was light denim blue!A little love and care...  
I was extremely surprised by the quality of the H. The leather is really thick and nice! No stamp or maker on it, so it’s not a fake H...exactly...


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 5006247
> View attachment 5006248
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> 
> View attachment 5006249


Love the color of the So Kelly. Not navy, not cobalt...in between. So wearable!


----------



## doni

More bags said:


> Spectacular pics of your blue bags Doni. I especially love your Verrou. Is that a back slip pocket?



It does have a back slip pocket that fits my phone perfectly. It really is such a well designed bag. This one would be close to perfect if it wasn’t for the leather. I am just not fond of Epsom...



More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 5006247
> View attachment 5006248
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> 
> View attachment 5006249



Nice collection!  That Chanel flap with the enamel clasp is just SO elegant...



880 said:


> I remove the SPF with generic CVS brand miscellar water (the garnier dupe that I think is better than the original) . If that’s not available and I have to use an an oil cleanser, I followed by a BHA (I use paulas choice) to remove the oil
> Thank you for your kind words, @More bags ! Hugs



I though Garnier was a dupe of Bioderma


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My blue bags:
First up is Lady Dior.  I have often wondered if I should have gotten a lighter color like gray since I also have the black one, but I just love this color!


----------



## CoachMaven

Blues I also have a lot of... 
Coach Dinky 24 in dark denim


Vintage Willis in navy


Bleecker Daily Bag in sea mist (its under the SLG, it's a flat style that can be crossbody, shoulder or clutch)


Ergo tote in patent real


MZ Wallace small sutton in estate blue


Rogue 30 in steel blue


Janice's Legacy (not quite vintage) in a dark blue that in person is not quite Navy under Coach standards 


And last but not least, Legacy Duffle in tourmaline


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My two other blue bags:  Camellia wallet on chain and Henri Bendel Waldorf satchel.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 5006247
> View attachment 5006248
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> 
> View attachment 5006249


I love your So Kelly! 


JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> Your blue bags are beautiful! I especially like the Marc by Marc Jacobs bags! He did some incredible colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such beauties!   Great job on your Stats!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really beautiful! I love the vibrato Pico!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on selling six bags!


Thank you! ❤️


BowieFan1971 said:


> My blue bags-
> Navy quilted Bally
> Gucci coated canvas in navy
> Teal no name Halzan 25 style bag...I bought for $22 to see if I like it before thinking about a real one in black. Glad I did...now I know I would need a 31. Jury is out on the style.
> 
> I saw a Bolide 31 in Gold Clemence today...Oh My Word! Gorgeous!!! But no more brown bags for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006344
> View attachment 5006346
> View attachment 5006348
> View attachment 5006350
> View attachment 5006367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did help me decide on a 31 over a 27 and that I loved the supple and slight slouchiness of the Clemence on the Bolide.
> 
> And my new Hermès pocket square! I love it! Makes my eyes pop and it is a horse but abstract.


Love that Gucci and the bow you made for it, but that scarf - omg - it’s perfect! 


whateve said:


> It was me! I'm glad you finally used it and like it! When I don't feel like exercising, I just stand on it, just doing small movements. I think it helps me loosen up and I think it is helping me with balance.


Thank you - I definitely think it will help with balance! 


Kimbashop said:


> Do tell -- what is it? I'm a Hermes newbie (I have a trim in Swift leather).


It‘s box leather - the K and the Drag are too, but this particular leather is silky. My hands are drawn to it when I’m in the passenger seat. Every time I touch it, I think to myself “zomg - so beautiful.“
The other two are beautiful and smooth too, and have a lovely hand, but they don’t have the incredible silky feel of the Dalvy.  
It’s box leather though, so it is still structured and firm as it should be (no puddles of soft snuggly leather for me - I need structure!)... Box is my favorite H leather without a doubt. ❤️


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Cookiefiend, your blue bags are lovely.  I need to learn more about the Dalvy.  That seems like a great size and style.
> @More bags, your blue bags are gorgeous.  Such a rich, beautiful blue!  I must say I also admire the blue bags that are no longer with you -- your Alma and the Mademoiselle Vintage Flap.
> @BowieFan1971, lovely blue bags!  Congrats on your new pocket square.  It looks great on you!
> @Hazzelnut, congrats on your purchase and looking forward to pics after you receive the bag!


I am very pleased with it - the fastener is a bit fiddly (not easy), but it’s so cute!


----------



## Cookiefiend

CoachMaven said:


> Blues I also have a lot of...
> Coach Dinky 24 in dark denim
> View attachment 5006430
> 
> Vintage Willis in navy
> View attachment 5006431
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag in sea mist (its under the SLG, it's a flat style that can be crossbody, shoulder or clutch)
> View attachment 5006432
> 
> Ergo tote in patent real
> View attachment 5006433
> 
> MZ Wallace small sutton in estate blue
> View attachment 5006434
> 
> Rogue 30 in steel blue
> View attachment 5006435
> 
> Janice's Legacy (not quite vintage) in a dark blue that in person is not quite Navy under Coach standards
> View attachment 5006438
> 
> And last but not least, Legacy Duffle in tourmaline
> View attachment 5006439


beautiful blues... I love the Dinky! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006447
> View attachment 5006448
> 
> My two other blue bags:  Camellia wallet on chain and Henri Bendel Waldorf satchel.


Gorgeous! I really like the HB Waldorf - what a cool bag!


----------



## BowieFan1971

This is a great looking bag, but the wrong size shape for me. It seems to be a great buy! Not my listing....just sharing.

https://merc.li/SVa9B6VDb


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006437
> 
> My blue bags:
> First up is Lady Dior.  I have often wondered if I should have gotten a lighter color like gray since I also have the black one, but I just love this color!





Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006447
> View attachment 5006448
> 
> My two other blue bags:  Camellia wallet on chain and Henri Bendel Waldorf satchel.


The Dior is absolutely perfect. I've loved camellia quilting forever. The HB looks luxe. I'd love to raid your closet.


----------



## BowieFan1971

CoachMaven said:


> Blues I also have a lot of...
> Coach Dinky 24 in dark denim
> View attachment 5006430
> 
> Vintage Willis in navy
> View attachment 5006431
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag in sea mist (its under the SLG, it's a flat style that can be crossbody, shoulder or clutch)
> View attachment 5006432
> 
> Ergo tote in patent real
> View attachment 5006433
> 
> MZ Wallace small sutton in estate blue
> View attachment 5006434
> 
> Rogue 30 in steel blue
> View attachment 5006435
> 
> Janice's Legacy (not quite vintage) in a dark blue that in person is not quite Navy under Coach standards
> View attachment 5006438
> 
> And last but not least, Legacy Duffle in tourmaline
> View attachment 5006439


That Tourmaline!


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> Blues I also have a lot of...
> Coach Dinky 24 in dark denim
> View attachment 5006430
> 
> Vintage Willis in navy
> View attachment 5006431
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag in sea mist (its under the SLG, it's a flat style that can be crossbody, shoulder or clutch)
> View attachment 5006432
> 
> Ergo tote in patent real
> View attachment 5006433
> 
> MZ Wallace small sutton in estate blue
> View attachment 5006434
> 
> Rogue 30 in steel blue
> View attachment 5006435
> 
> Janice's Legacy (not quite vintage) in a dark blue that in person is not quite Navy under Coach standards
> View attachment 5006438
> 
> And last but not least, Legacy Duffle in tourmaline
> View attachment 5006439


Lovely! I've always been in love with tourmaline. I had one in my hands once but it was in terrible condition. I have the scarf that matches your fishy wristlet.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> beautiful blues... I love the Dinky!
> 
> Gorgeous! I really like the HB Waldorf - what a cool bag!


+1 on the HB Waldorf! Love this!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006437
> 
> My blue bags:
> First up is Lady Dior.  I have often wondered if I should have gotten a lighter color like gray since I also have the black one, but I just love this color!


 Beautiful! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5006104
> 
> My blues: turquoise tattoo Coach Dreamer, blue MK tote, blue Coach Town bucket, marine rouge LV Zipped/Sully, midnight blue rivet Coach Rogue, Prussian blue Coach Rogue, and miscellaneous SLGs from Gucci, Leatherology, Longchamp, Coach, and LV


These are beautiful! Love that dreamer.



Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006162
> 
> Ok, I found one that was intended as a gift when invited over to a meal, but somehow this one remained behind!  I might hang it in the kitchen.  This one was very easy and I finished it really quickly.


Oh I really like this. You should definitely hang it up.



Cookiefiend said:


> My blue bags are the same as last years
> View attachment 5006187
> 
> Dior Be Dior, Hermès Dalvy and Vibrato Picotin


Enjoy seeing your blue eye candy.



More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 5006247
> View attachment 5006248
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> 
> View attachment 5006249


Gorgeous then and now! Love blue!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Thank you dc - you are so sweet! ❤️


----------



## CoachMaven

BowieFan1971 said:


> That Tourmaline!


I know, and that is a true representation of the color. Its insane!


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> Lovely! I've always been in love with tourmaline. I had one in my hands once but it was in terrible condition. I have the scarf that matches your fishy wristlet.


I love that fish resort line they did. I would love to find one of the beach bags in this design but most are too pricey and the condition is not great.


----------



## CoachMaven

Cookiefiend said:


> beautiful blues... I love the Dinky!
> 
> Gorgeous! I really like the HB Waldorf - what a cool bag!


Thank you, I just broke that Dinky out of the back of the closet this weekend. I forgot how much I liked it!


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> Great job curating and on exiting the clothes that no longer served you! Your additions are beautiful!



Thank you!



More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 5006247
> View attachment 5006248
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> 
> View attachment 5006249



Gorgeous blues!

I must say, I am super impressed with everyone’s array of blue bags! It is not a color I ever thought would be so popular in bags.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 5006247
> View attachment 5006248
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> 
> View attachment 5006249


I love your blues!


BowieFan1971 said:


> My blue bags-
> Navy quilted Bally
> Gucci coated canvas in navy
> Teal no name Halzan 25 style bag...I bought for $22 to see if I like it before thinking about a real one in black. Glad I did...now I know I would need a 31. Jury is out on the style.
> 
> I saw a Bolide 31 in Gold Clemence today...Oh My Word! Gorgeous!!! But no more brown bags for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006344
> View attachment 5006346
> View attachment 5006348
> View attachment 5006350
> View attachment 5006367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did help me decide on a 31 over a 27 and that I loved the supple and slight slouchiness of the Clemence on the Bolide.
> 
> And my new Hermès pocket square! I love it! Makes my eyes pop and it is a horse but abstract.


Beautiful! congrats on the pocket square, and the Halzan!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006437
> 
> My blue bags:
> First up is Lady Dior.  I have often wondered if I should have gotten a lighter color like gray since I also have the black one, but I just love this color!


That Lady Dior!


CoachMaven said:


> Blues I also have a lot of...
> Coach Dinky 24 in dark denim
> View attachment 5006430
> 
> Vintage Willis in navy
> View attachment 5006431
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag in sea mist (its under the SLG, it's a flat style that can be crossbody, shoulder or clutch)
> View attachment 5006432
> 
> Ergo tote in patent real
> View attachment 5006433
> 
> MZ Wallace small sutton in estate blue
> View attachment 5006434
> 
> Rogue 30 in steel blue
> View attachment 5006435
> 
> Janice's Legacy (not quite vintage) in a dark blue that in person is not quite Navy under Coach standards
> View attachment 5006438
> 
> And last but not least, Legacy Duffle in tourmaline
> View attachment 5006439





Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006447
> View attachment 5006448
> 
> My two other blue bags:  Camellia wallet on chain and Henri Bendel Waldorf satchel.


Beautiful!


Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful! ❤❤❤


Agreed!  I really enjoy seeing everyone's blues! it's a great pick me up!


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006437
> 
> My blue bags:
> First up is Lady Dior.  I have often wondered if I should have gotten a lighter color like gray since I also have the black one, but I just love this color!



This lady Dior is stunning!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous! I really like the HB Waldorf - what a cool bag!


Thanks, I've loved it ever since I got it, and that's why I got the orange one as well.

@whateve, thank you for the lovely compliments.  I'm a big fan of camellia quilting too, but wish the wallet on chain was a tad bit bigger.  I got it only because of the camellia pattern!

@Jereni, @BowieFan1971, @keodi, thank you for the kind words.  @Jereni, I  agree with you that blue seems to be a very popular color with many of us here!


----------



## JenJBS

Decided to start off the month with the happiness challenge and wear my HG purse. Seeing this beauty makes me very happy. Sorry it's not the best pic. Oil slick finish is hard to photograph well - at least for me. Carried my cute little Gucci coin purse inside the Antigona.


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> Decided to start off the month with the happiness challenge and wear my HG purse. Seeing this beauty makes me very happy. Sorry it's not the best pic. Oil slick finish is hard to photograph well - at least for me. Carried my cute little Gucci coin purse inside the Antigona.
> 
> View attachment 5006747
> View attachment 5006748


Wow... whatta color!


----------



## baghabitz34

More bags said:


> Wonderful blue bags baghabitz. I like the detail on the front left bag beside the Coach Rogue, is it the tattoo Dreamer?





	

		
			
		

		
	
This one? Yes, it’s the tattoo Dreamer. They were available at the boutique in 2018 I think.


----------



## baghabitz34

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006437
> 
> My blue bags:
> First up is Lady Dior.  I have often wondered if I should have gotten a lighter color like gray since I also have the black one, but I just love this color!


Stunning


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

@Cookiefiend @Jereni @JenJBS @Sparkletastic thanks for the encouragement on stats and challenges! 
@JenJBS Thanks for the blue bags love. Yes, MBMJ had great colours and leathers. At one point I had a yellow, a purple and the electric stage blue in MBMJ bags.
@BowieFan1971 pretty blue bags. Your pocket square has wonderful colours that go so well with your lipstick and your eyes - you look amazing. Thanks for sharing your thoughts on Halzan 31 over 25. I have only seen the 31 in person and I was curious about the 25 size. And fun to make decisions on your preference for sizing on the Bolide - it sounds like you got to see a lot of eye candy!
@Hazzelnut congratulations on your tweed beauty!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> These are so pretty. I love the bags you still have, but I also love the ones you don't.


Thanks dear whateve. 


Kimbashop said:


> Dazzling blues! I love these vivid tones. That alma is so pretty.


Thank you Kimbashop. My husband liked the Alma, too. It’s on his list of why did you sell these bags and he now asks that I consult him before letting go of any more bags! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @More bags, your blue bags are gorgeous.  Such a rich, beautiful blue!  I must say I also admire the blue bags that are no longer with you -- your Alma and the Mademoiselle Vintage Flap.


Thank you P&P. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the color of the So Kelly. Not navy, not cobalt...in between. So wearable!


Great colour analysis, thanks BowieFan! 


doni said:


> It does have a back slip pocket that fits my phone perfectly. It really is such a well designed bag. This one would be close to perfect if it wasn’t for the leather. I am just not fond of Epsom...
> 
> Nice collection!  That Chanel flap with the enamel clasp is just SO elegant...


Great feature on the Verrou. Thanks for your kind words doni.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006437
> 
> My blue bags:
> First up is Lady Dior.  I have often wondered if I should have gotten a lighter color like gray since I also have the black one, but I just love this color!


This LD is gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

@CoachMaven @BowieFan1971  your blue bags are lovely! And so is the Hermes pocket square! 



Hazzelnut said:


> So...I may have purchased the bag at lunch today... I just couldn’t resist when I got a text asking if I still wanted it as they had someone else interested. Have decided I’ll know better when I see it and can always return it if it doesn’t work. Although I have high hopes!
> 
> The SLG also sold today so I feel less guilty!
> 
> The store is in London so I’m unable to visit, but the SA there is great and sending me detailed photos.



Congratulations!   Happy for you! 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006437
> 
> My blue bags:
> First up is Lady Dior.  I have often wondered if I should have gotten a lighter color like gray since I also have the black one, but I just love this color!



To me, navy and black are really close - but just different enough that they are not truly interchangeable; so it makes sense to have one in black and one in navy. 



Cookiefiend said:


> Wow... whatta color!



Thank you!


----------



## More bags

CoachMaven said:


> Blues I also have a lot of...
> Coach Dinky 24 in dark denim
> View attachment 5006430
> 
> Vintage Willis in navy
> View attachment 5006431
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag in sea mist (its under the SLG, it's a flat style that can be crossbody, shoulder or clutch)
> View attachment 5006432
> 
> Ergo tote in patent real
> View attachment 5006433
> 
> MZ Wallace small sutton in estate blue
> View attachment 5006434
> 
> Rogue 30 in steel blue
> View attachment 5006435
> 
> Janice's Legacy (not quite vintage) in a dark blue that in person is not quite Navy under Coach standards
> View attachment 5006438
> 
> And last but not least, Legacy Duffle in tourmaline
> View attachment 5006439


Beautiful blue bags @CoachMaven. I love your tourmaline Legacy Duffle.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006447
> View attachment 5006448
> 
> My two other blue bags:  Camellia wallet on chain and Henri Bendel Waldorf satchel.


So pretty! I didn’t know your WOC was blue, it’s a great dark neutral.


Cookiefiend said:


> I love your So Kelly!


Thank you Cookie!   


dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous then and now! Love blue!


Thank you very much dc.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Decided to start off the month with the happiness challenge and wear my HG purse. Seeing this beauty makes me very happy. Sorry it's not the best pic. Oil slick finish is hard to photograph well - at least for me. Carried my cute little Gucci coin purse inside the Antigona.
> 
> View attachment 5006747
> View attachment 5006748


Always a pleasure to look at!


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Thank you!
> Gorgeous blues!


Thanks Jereni.


keodi said:


> I love your blues!


Thank you keodi.


JenJBS said:


> Decided to start off the month with the happiness challenge and wear my HG purse. Seeing this beauty makes me very happy. Sorry it's not the best pic. Oil slick finish is hard to photograph well - at least for me. Carried my cute little Gucci coin purse inside the Antigona.
> 
> View attachment 5006747
> View attachment 5006748


Gorgeous oil slick Antigona Jen!


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5006790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one? Yes, it’s the tattoo Dreamer. They were available at the boutique in 2018 I think.


Yes, the detail is so pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Always a pleasure to look at!



Thank you!   





More bags said:


> Gorgeous oil slick Antigona Jen!



Thank you!


----------



## jayohwhy

Just catching up again and totally enjoying seeing everyone's blue bags. I'm a little late but here are my stats

Feb
Bags out: 1
Bags in: 1
SLGs: No Change (even though one was purchased and returned)
YTD: 1 in, 1 out

---------
I really didn't intend on any bag movement this month until the chain on my vintage chanel square mini almost broke. I love that bag and it's the perfect size for a grab and go that fits inside my backpack or larger totes if needed. After visiting Chanel in person, and perusing (okay, full on shopping) all the pre-loved and facebook groups, I decided I wanted another Chanel mini with a 23 inch drop (I had leather surgeons work on my vintage mini and they extended the drop to 23 inches). My SA said she could find a lambskin quilted and I almost went for it but I knew in my heart of hearts I prefer and love chevron. My jumbo is chevron lambskin and I love that bag. Long story short, after a lot of back and forth, I pulled the trigger on this beauty! She is PERFECT. I am a crossbody gal, so the minis and the jumbo are my faves and the size of the rectangular is big enough to carry a small pack of wipes. 

I'm really hoping this could be my one bag for the year. I feel bad that I got it this early, but I also had hit some financial milestones so even with this purchase, I'm in the best shape I've ever been financially.


----------



## Hazzelnut

jayohwhy said:


> Just catching up again and totally enjoying seeing everyone's blue bags. I'm a little late but here are my stats
> 
> Feb
> Bags out: 1
> Bags in: 1
> SLGs: No Change (even though one was purchased and returned)
> YTD: 1 in, 1 out
> 
> ---------
> I really didn't intend on any bag movement this month until the chain on my vintage chanel square mini almost broke. I love that bag and it's the perfect size for a grab and go that fits inside my backpack or larger totes if needed. After visiting Chanel in person, and perusing (okay, full on shopping) all the pre-loved and facebook groups, I decided I wanted another Chanel mini with a 23 inch drop (I had leather surgeons work on my vintage mini and they extended the drop to 23 inches). My SA said she could find a lambskin quilted and I almost went for it but I knew in my heart of hearts I prefer and love chevron. My jumbo is chevron lambskin and I love that bag. Long story short, after a lot of back and forth, I pulled the trigger on this beauty! She is PERFECT. I am a crossbody gal, so the minis and the jumbo are my faves and the size of the rectangular is big enough to carry a small pack of wipes.
> 
> I'm really hoping this could be my one bag for the year. I feel bad that I got it this early, but I also had hit some financial milestones so even with this purchase, I'm in the best shape I've ever been financially.
> View attachment 5007083



Beautiful Mini!!


----------



## FizzyWater

Feb
Bags out: 0
Bags in:0
Scarves out: 0
Scarves in: 2

I take terrible pictures - I apologize.

Red bags (bc I am slow):



Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Op'Art and normal red
Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Dark Red
BV Veneta
Hobo wristlet
little shoulder bag made by my grandmother for my mom
I carried the little bag 2x in February - wow it's tiny!  It won't get carried much, but it's cute - and the Cuir a few more times.

I bought the red Neo to replace the Op'Art and go with my red Cuir, and it doesn't really.  I love the Op'Art but it's slightly damaged (pro tip:  great bag, but does not sit securely on a roller suitcase and when you're booking down the street to catch your connection it will fall off and get dragged along the pavement).  OTOH while I know it's damaged, I have to search it for 5 minutes to see the scratches, so I'm guessing no one else will see them.  So the plain red will probably go.

No orange, yellow, or green bags.

Blue bags:



Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Nordic Blue
Longchamp Roseau in Sakura (technically a white bag, but I don't carry white bags, so  )
Hermes Paris Bombay 37 in Blue Jean
Tom Bihn knitting bag (the back is black, and the red bits are yarn)
I bought the blue Neo as a throw-around bag that would complement my gray Cuir (as the gray Neo was sold out) but it's really just a very grim color.  The longer strap I bought for the Cuir has one side gray and the other Nordic Blue, so they're supposed to go together, but, meh.  I'll let this go and someday someone on Ebay will sell me the gray Neo.  Until then I'll make do in summer with the Roseau, cheap reusable grocery bags, and real travel bags.

I think I'm ready to let go of the PB as well.  It's such a beautiful well-made bag, but it's so big it's only good for travel.  When I travel, then I'm nervous about leaving it in a hotel room so I carry it as a tote, and it's *heavy*.

And I could use the money after finding the red C'est La Fete CSGM.   Even after I collect it from my mom's (someday? this summer?) and pay import duty back to Germany it will be under retail (!), but still not cheap...


----------



## dcooney4

jayohwhy said:


> Just catching up again and totally enjoying seeing everyone's blue bags. I'm a little late but here are my stats
> 
> Feb
> Bags out: 1
> Bags in: 1
> SLGs: No Change (even though one was purchased and returned)
> YTD: 1 in, 1 out
> 
> ---------
> I really didn't intend on any bag movement this month until the chain on my vintage chanel square mini almost broke. I love that bag and it's the perfect size for a grab and go that fits inside my backpack or larger totes if needed. After visiting Chanel in person, and perusing (okay, full on shopping) all the pre-loved and facebook groups, I decided I wanted another Chanel mini with a 23 inch drop (I had leather surgeons work on my vintage mini and they extended the drop to 23 inches). My SA said she could find a lambskin quilted and I almost went for it but I knew in my heart of hearts I prefer and love chevron. My jumbo is chevron lambskin and I love that bag. Long story short, after a lot of back and forth, I pulled the trigger on this beauty! She is PERFECT. I am a crossbody gal, so the minis and the jumbo are my faves and the size of the rectangular is big enough to carry a small pack of wipes.
> 
> I'm really hoping this could be my one bag for the year. I feel bad that I got it this early, but I also had hit some financial milestones so even with this purchase, I'm in the best shape I've ever been financially.
> View attachment 5007083


This is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

FizzyWater said:


> Feb
> Bags out: 0
> Bags in:0
> Scarves out: 0
> Scarves in: 2
> 
> I take terrible pictures - I apologize.
> 
> Red bags (bc I am slow):
> View attachment 5007156
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Op'Art and normal red
> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Dark Red
> BV Veneta
> Hobo wristlet
> little shoulder bag made by my grandmother for my mom
> I carried the little bag 2x in February - wow it's tiny!  It won't get carried much, but it's cute - and the Cuir a few more times.
> 
> I bought the red Neo to replace the Op'Art and go with my red Cuir, and it doesn't really.  I love the Op'Art but it's slightly damaged (pro tip:  great bag, but does not sit securely on a roller suitcase and when you're booking down the street to catch your connection it will fall off and get dragged along the pavement).  OTOH while I know it's damaged, I have to search it for 5 minutes to see the scratches, so I'm guessing no one else will see them.  So the plain red will probably go.
> 
> No orange, yellow, or green bags.
> 
> Blue bags:
> View attachment 5007159
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Nordic Blue
> Longchamp Roseau in Sakura (technically a white bag, but I don't carry white bags, so  )
> Hermes Paris Bombay 37 in Blue Jean
> Tom Bihn knitting bag (the back is black, and the red bits are yarn)
> I bought the blue Neo as a throw-around bag that would complement my gray Cuir (as the gray Neo was sold out) but it's really just a very grim color.  The longer strap I bought for the Cuir has one side gray and the other Nordic Blue, so they're supposed to go together, but, meh.  I'll let this go and someday someone on Ebay will sell me the gray Neo.  Until then I'll make do in summer with the Roseau, cheap reusable grocery bags, and real travel bags.
> 
> I think I'm ready to let go of the PB as well.  It's such a beautiful well-made bag, but it's so big it's only good for travel.  When I travel, then I'm nervous about leaving it in a hotel room so I carry it as a tote, and it's *heavy*.
> 
> And I could use the money after finding the red C'est La Fete CSGM.   Even after I collect it from my mom's (someday? this summer?) and pay import duty back to Germany it will be under retail (!), but still not cheap...


Nice selection! The Roseau is such a pretty summer bag.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> My blue bags are the same as last years
> View attachment 5006187
> 
> Dior Be Dior, Hermès Dalvy and Vibrato Picotin


Twins on the Dalvy, as you know, and I still love that Pico. What size is this? I love the grey-blue handles!


----------



## FizzyWater

dcooney4 said:


> Nice selection! The Roseau is such a pretty summer bag.



Thank you!  I was doing an intensive German course in Bamberg and sightseeing madly when I saw it in a store window and fell in love with it.  It wasn't an LC store - more a housewares store, so I have no idea why it was there - but I'm so glad to have found it.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> I just jumped for challenge no.3 *“March” it Out the Door *and sold 6 vintage bags I had individually listed in the classifieds as a job lot at the lowest end of my price-ball tolerance.
> At first I had the urge to negotiate for a higher price, but "let them go, let them go...." was too sweet a sound playing in the background of my mind.
> 
> One big box packed ready to leave the house tomorrow- check
> Payment received- check
> Feeling of achievement- check


Excellent! Congrats.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## doni

FizzyWater said:


> Feb
> Bags out: 0
> Bags in:0
> Scarves out: 0
> Scarves in: 2
> 
> I take terrible pictures - I apologize.
> 
> Red bags (bc I am slow):
> View attachment 5007156
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Op'Art and normal red
> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Dark Red
> BV Veneta
> Hobo wristlet
> little shoulder bag made by my grandmother for my mom
> I carried the little bag 2x in February - wow it's tiny!  It won't get carried much, but it's cute - and the Cuir a few more times.
> 
> I bought the red Neo to replace the Op'Art and go with my red Cuir, and it doesn't really.  I love the Op'Art but it's slightly damaged (pro tip:  great bag, but does not sit securely on a roller suitcase and when you're booking down the street to catch your connection it will fall off and get dragged along the pavement).  OTOH while I know it's damaged, I have to search it for 5 minutes to see the scratches, so I'm guessing no one else will see them.  So the plain red will probably go.
> 
> No orange, yellow, or green bags.
> 
> Blue bags:
> View attachment 5007159
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Nordic Blue
> Longchamp Roseau in Sakura (technically a white bag, but I don't carry white bags, so  )
> Hermes Paris Bombay 37 in Blue Jean
> Tom Bihn knitting bag (the back is black, and the red bits are yarn)
> I bought the blue Neo as a throw-around bag that would complement my gray Cuir (as the gray Neo was sold out) but it's really just a very grim color.  The longer strap I bought for the Cuir has one side gray and the other Nordic Blue, so they're supposed to go together, but, meh.  I'll let this go and someday someone on Ebay will sell me the gray Neo.  Until then I'll make do in summer with the Roseau, cheap reusable grocery bags, and real travel bags.
> 
> I think I'm ready to let go of the PB as well.  It's such a beautiful well-made bag, but it's so big it's only good for travel.  When I travel, then I'm nervous about leaving it in a hotel room so I carry it as a tote, and it's *heavy*.
> 
> And I could use the money after finding the red C'est La Fete CSGM.   Even after I collect it from my mom's (someday? this summer?) and pay import duty back to Germany it will be under retail (!), but still not cheap...


Lovely Paris Bombay, I LOVE blue jean. Want something in that color.


----------



## momasaurus

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006437
> 
> My blue bags:
> First up is Lady Dior.  I have often wondered if I should have gotten a lighter color like gray since I also have the black one, but I just love this color!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## momasaurus

CoachMaven said:


> Blues I also have a lot of...
> Coach Dinky 24 in dark denim
> View attachment 5006430
> 
> Vintage Willis in navy
> View attachment 5006431
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag in sea mist (its under the SLG, it's a flat style that can be crossbody, shoulder or clutch)
> View attachment 5006432
> 
> Ergo tote in patent real
> View attachment 5006433
> 
> MZ Wallace small sutton in estate blue
> View attachment 5006434
> 
> Rogue 30 in steel blue
> View attachment 5006435
> 
> Janice's Legacy (not quite vintage) in a dark blue that in person is not quite Navy under Coach standards
> View attachment 5006438
> 
> And last but not least, Legacy Duffle in tourmaline
> View attachment 5006439


fabulous array of colors. And this turquoise coach looks so huggable.


----------



## BowieFan1971

FizzyWater said:


> Feb
> Bags out: 0
> Bags in:0
> Scarves out: 0
> Scarves in: 2
> 
> I take terrible pictures - I apologize.
> 
> Red bags (bc I am slow):
> View attachment 5007156
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Op'Art and normal red
> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Dark Red
> BV Veneta
> Hobo wristlet
> little shoulder bag made by my grandmother for my mom
> I carried the little bag 2x in February - wow it's tiny!  It won't get carried much, but it's cute - and the Cuir a few more times.
> 
> I bought the red Neo to replace the Op'Art and go with my red Cuir, and it doesn't really.  I love the Op'Art but it's slightly damaged (pro tip:  great bag, but does not sit securely on a roller suitcase and when you're booking down the street to catch your connection it will fall off and get dragged along the pavement).  OTOH while I know it's damaged, I have to search it for 5 minutes to see the scratches, so I'm guessing no one else will see them.  So the plain red will probably go.
> 
> No orange, yellow, or green bags.
> 
> Blue bags:
> View attachment 5007159
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Nordic Blue
> Longchamp Roseau in Sakura (technically a white bag, but I don't carry white bags, so  )
> Hermes Paris Bombay 37 in Blue Jean
> Tom Bihn knitting bag (the back is black, and the red bits are yarn)
> I bought the blue Neo as a throw-around bag that would complement my gray Cuir (as the gray Neo was sold out) but it's really just a very grim color.  The longer strap I bought for the Cuir has one side gray and the other Nordic Blue, so they're supposed to go together, but, meh.  I'll let this go and someday someone on Ebay will sell me the gray Neo.  Until then I'll make do in summer with the Roseau, cheap reusable grocery bags, and real travel bags.
> 
> I think I'm ready to let go of the PB as well.  It's such a beautiful well-made bag, but it's so big it's only good for travel.  When I travel, then I'm nervous about leaving it in a hotel room so I carry it as a tote, and it's *heavy*.
> 
> And I could use the money after finding the red C'est La Fete CSGM.   Even after I collect it from my mom's (someday? this summer?) and pay import duty back to Germany it will be under retail (!), but still not cheap...


I love the bag your grandmother made for your mom! Priceless and special!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> To me, navy and black are really close - but just different enough that they are not truly interchangeable; so it makes sense to have one in black and one in navy.


Yes, you make a very good point:  though they are very close, navy and black are not really interchangeable.  I like to use my navy bag during the day because the navy color really glows in the daylight and sunshine, while black of course works all around, but is my go to for evening outings.


More bags said:


> So pretty! I didn’t know your WOC was blue, it’s a great dark neutral.


It's a very dark blue and often looks black in pictures and also at night time.     
@FizzyWater, that Blue Jean color is beautiful and your blue and white Longchamp is so pretty.


----------



## Jereni

jayohwhy said:


> Just catching up again and totally enjoying seeing everyone's blue bags. I'm a little late but here are my stats
> 
> Feb
> Bags out: 1
> Bags in: 1
> SLGs: No Change (even though one was purchased and returned)
> YTD: 1 in, 1 out
> 
> ---------
> I really didn't intend on any bag movement this month until the chain on my vintage chanel square mini almost broke. I love that bag and it's the perfect size for a grab and go that fits inside my backpack or larger totes if needed. After visiting Chanel in person, and perusing (okay, full on shopping) all the pre-loved and facebook groups, I decided I wanted another Chanel mini with a 23 inch drop (I had leather surgeons work on my vintage mini and they extended the drop to 23 inches). My SA said she could find a lambskin quilted and I almost went for it but I knew in my heart of hearts I prefer and love chevron. My jumbo is chevron lambskin and I love that bag. Long story short, after a lot of back and forth, I pulled the trigger on this beauty! She is PERFECT. I am a crossbody gal, so the minis and the jumbo are my faves and the size of the rectangular is big enough to carry a small pack of wipes.
> 
> I'm really hoping this could be my one bag for the year. I feel bad that I got it this early, but I also had hit some financial milestones so even with this purchase, I'm in the best shape I've ever been financially.
> View attachment 5007083



What a beautiful mini! I love minis with edge stitching.

I have an eye on a chevron Chanel myself at the moment...


----------



## FizzyWater

doni said:


> Lovely Paris Bombay, I LOVE blue jean. Want something in that color.



Thanks!  Blue Jean is such an interesting color - just that bit of green to keep it from being a straight neutral.



BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the bag your grandmother made for your mom! Priceless and special!!!



I never met that grandmother, and my mother isn't sentimental about the bag.  Kind of, "oh yes, in her crafty phase," and rolled eyes, which kind of makes it more adorable.  (My mom's crafty phase was quilting, which I admire as a dedicated skill but am not so fond of the finished product, so I relate.)  But yes, it is a sweet connection to someone who I only have a few stories about.



Purses & Perfumes said:


> @FizzyWater, that Blue Jean color is beautiful and your blue and white Longchamp is so pretty.



Thank you!  I don't think I ever would have gone into a LC store before picking it up, but it piqued my interest and now I have more LC bags than anything else (including the totes).


----------



## More bags

@jayohwhy great stats and gorgeous mini - congratulations!
@FizzyWater Wonderful red and blue bags. I love your Paris Bombay, it’s beautiful in Blue Jean.


----------



## essiedub

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006437
> 
> My blue bags:
> First up is Lady Dior.  I have often wondered if I should have gotten a lighter color like gray since I also have the black one, but I just love this color!


Oh yes! The blue lady..sublime.


----------



## essiedub

CoachMaven said:


> Blues I also have a lot of...
> Coach Dinky 24 in dark denim
> View attachment 5006430
> 
> Vintage Willis in navy
> View attachment 5006431
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag in sea mist (its under the SLG, it's a flat style that can be crossbody, shoulder or clutch)
> View attachment 5006432
> 
> Ergo tote in patent real
> View attachment 5006433
> 
> MZ Wallace small sutton in estate blue
> View attachment 5006434
> 
> Rogue 30 in steel blue
> View attachment 5006435
> 
> Janice's Legacy (not quite vintage) in a dark blue that in person is not quite Navy under Coach standards
> View attachment 5006438
> 
> And last but not least, Legacy Duffle in tourmaline
> View attachment 5006439


Love vintage Coach!  That one with the flap and clasp is special


----------



## Kimbashop

FizzyWater said:


> Feb
> Bags out: 0
> Bags in:0
> Scarves out: 0
> Scarves in: 2
> 
> I take terrible pictures - I apologize.
> 
> Red bags (bc I am slow):
> View attachment 5007156
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Op'Art and normal red
> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Dark Red
> BV Veneta
> Hobo wristlet
> little shoulder bag made by my grandmother for my mom
> I carried the little bag 2x in February - wow it's tiny!  It won't get carried much, but it's cute - and the Cuir a few more times.
> 
> I bought the red Neo to replace the Op'Art and go with my red Cuir, and it doesn't really.  I love the Op'Art but it's slightly damaged (pro tip:  great bag, but does not sit securely on a roller suitcase and when you're booking down the street to catch your connection it will fall off and get dragged along the pavement).  OTOH while I know it's damaged, I have to search it for 5 minutes to see the scratches, so I'm guessing no one else will see them.  So the plain red will probably go.
> 
> No orange, yellow, or green bags.
> 
> Blue bags:
> View attachment 5007159
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Nordic Blue
> Longchamp Roseau in Sakura (technically a white bag, but I don't carry white bags, so  )
> Hermes Paris Bombay 37 in Blue Jean
> Tom Bihn knitting bag (the back is black, and the red bits are yarn)
> I bought the blue Neo as a throw-around bag that would complement my gray Cuir (as the gray Neo was sold out) but it's really just a very grim color.  The longer strap I bought for the Cuir has one side gray and the other Nordic Blue, so they're supposed to go together, but, meh.  I'll let this go and someday someone on Ebay will sell me the gray Neo.  Until then I'll make do in summer with the Roseau, cheap reusable grocery bags, and real travel bags.
> 
> I think I'm ready to let go of the PB as well.  It's such a beautiful well-made bag, but it's so big it's only good for travel.  When I travel, then I'm nervous about leaving it in a hotel room so I carry it as a tote, and it's *heavy*.
> 
> And I could use the money after finding the red C'est La Fete CSGM.   Even after I collect it from my mom's (someday? this summer?) and pay import duty back to Germany it will be under retail (!), but still not cheap...


That Le Pliage Op Art is so fun! And I love the Bombay and Veneta as well.


----------



## Kimbashop

I just bought a green bag, and I really want to show it off! I know I'm behind on the week's colors, but here she is!  
Aspinal of London Mayfair bag (got a sweet deal on her): 

Oh, and bag stats: 

Out: 0 (hoping my 3 listings sell)
Listed: 3, and hoping to post 2 more soon
In: 1


----------



## JenJBS

jayohwhy said:


> Just catching up again and totally enjoying seeing everyone's blue bags. I'm a little late but here are my stats
> 
> Feb
> Bags out: 1
> Bags in: 1
> SLGs: No Change (even though one was purchased and returned)
> YTD: 1 in, 1 out
> 
> ---------
> I really didn't intend on any bag movement this month until the chain on my vintage chanel square mini almost broke. I love that bag and it's the perfect size for a grab and go that fits inside my backpack or larger totes if needed. After visiting Chanel in person, and perusing (okay, full on shopping) all the pre-loved and facebook groups, I decided I wanted another Chanel mini with a 23 inch drop (I had leather surgeons work on my vintage mini and they extended the drop to 23 inches). My SA said she could find a lambskin quilted and I almost went for it but I knew in my heart of hearts I prefer and love chevron. My jumbo is chevron lambskin and I love that bag. Long story short, after a lot of back and forth, I pulled the trigger on this beauty! She is PERFECT. I am a crossbody gal, so the minis and the jumbo are my faves and the size of the rectangular is big enough to carry a small pack of wipes.
> 
> I'm really hoping this could be my one bag for the year. I feel bad that I got it this early, but I also had hit some financial milestones so even with this purchase, I'm in the best shape I've ever been financially.
> View attachment 5007083



Great stats! Congratulations on your pretty new Chanel! 





FizzyWater said:


> Feb
> Bags out: 0
> Bags in:0
> Scarves out: 0
> Scarves in: 2
> 
> I take terrible pictures - I apologize.
> 
> Red bags (bc I am slow):
> View attachment 5007156
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Op'Art and normal red
> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Dark Red
> BV Veneta
> Hobo wristlet
> little shoulder bag made by my grandmother for my mom
> I carried the little bag 2x in February - wow it's tiny!  It won't get carried much, but it's cute - and the Cuir a few more times.
> 
> I bought the red Neo to replace the Op'Art and go with my red Cuir, and it doesn't really.  I love the Op'Art but it's slightly damaged (pro tip:  great bag, but does not sit securely on a roller suitcase and when you're booking down the street to catch your connection it will fall off and get dragged along the pavement).  OTOH while I know it's damaged, I have to search it for 5 minutes to see the scratches, so I'm guessing no one else will see them.  So the plain red will probably go.
> 
> No orange, yellow, or green bags.
> 
> Blue bags:
> View attachment 5007159
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Nordic Blue
> Longchamp Roseau in Sakura (technically a white bag, but I don't carry white bags, so  )
> Hermes Paris Bombay 37 in Blue Jean
> Tom Bihn knitting bag (the back is black, and the red bits are yarn)
> I bought the blue Neo as a throw-around bag that would complement my gray Cuir (as the gray Neo was sold out) but it's really just a very grim color.  The longer strap I bought for the Cuir has one side gray and the other Nordic Blue, so they're supposed to go together, but, meh.  I'll let this go and someday someone on Ebay will sell me the gray Neo.  Until then I'll make do in summer with the Roseau, cheap reusable grocery bags, and real travel bags.
> 
> I think I'm ready to let go of the PB as well.  It's such a beautiful well-made bag, but it's so big it's only good for travel.  When I travel, then I'm nervous about leaving it in a hotel room so I carry it as a tote, and it's *heavy*.
> 
> And I could use the money after finding the red C'est La Fete CSGM.   Even after I collect it from my mom's (someday? this summer?) and pay import duty back to Germany it will be under retail (!), but still not cheap...



Excellent stats! 

I especially love your red hobo wristlet and BV! The wristlet is just so cute! 
The Roseau in Sakura! So pretty! 



Kimbashop said:


> I just bought a green bag, and I really want to show it off! I know I'm behind on the week's colors, but here she is!
> Aspinal of London Mayfair bag (got a sweet deal on her):
> 
> Oh, and bag stats:
> 
> Out: 0 (hoping my 3 listings sell)
> Listed: 3, and hoping to post 2 more soon
> In: 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007394



Good luck on the bags you listed selling quickly! 

You know I love that gorgeous green AoL!


----------



## Cookiefiend

jayohwhy said:


> Just catching up again and totally enjoying seeing everyone's blue bags. I'm a little late but here are my stats
> 
> Feb
> Bags out: 1
> Bags in: 1
> SLGs: No Change (even though one was purchased and returned)
> YTD: 1 in, 1 out
> 
> ---------
> I really didn't intend on any bag movement this month until the chain on my vintage chanel square mini almost broke. I love that bag and it's the perfect size for a grab and go that fits inside my backpack or larger totes if needed. After visiting Chanel in person, and perusing (okay, full on shopping) all the pre-loved and facebook groups, I decided I wanted another Chanel mini with a 23 inch drop (I had leather surgeons work on my vintage mini and they extended the drop to 23 inches). My SA said she could find a lambskin quilted and I almost went for it but I knew in my heart of hearts I prefer and love chevron. My jumbo is chevron lambskin and I love that bag. Long story short, after a lot of back and forth, I pulled the trigger on this beauty! She is PERFECT. I am a crossbody gal, so the minis and the jumbo are my faves and the size of the rectangular is big enough to carry a small pack of wipes.
> 
> I'm really hoping this could be my one bag for the year. I feel bad that I got it this early, but I also had hit some financial milestones so even with this purchase, I'm in the best shape I've ever been financially.
> View attachment 5007083


This is a lovely bag! 


FizzyWater said:


> Feb
> Bags out: 0
> Bags in:0
> Scarves out: 0
> Scarves in: 2
> 
> I take terrible pictures - I apologize.
> 
> Red bags (bc I am slow):
> View attachment 5007156
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Op'Art and normal red
> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Dark Red
> BV Veneta
> Hobo wristlet
> little shoulder bag made by my grandmother for my mom
> I carried the little bag 2x in February - wow it's tiny!  It won't get carried much, but it's cute - and the Cuir a few more times.
> 
> I bought the red Neo to replace the Op'Art and go with my red Cuir, and it doesn't really.  I love the Op'Art but it's slightly damaged (pro tip:  great bag, but does not sit securely on a roller suitcase and when you're booking down the street to catch your connection it will fall off and get dragged along the pavement).  OTOH while I know it's damaged, I have to search it for 5 minutes to see the scratches, so I'm guessing no one else will see them.  So the plain red will probably go.
> 
> No orange, yellow, or green bags.
> 
> Blue bags:
> View attachment 5007159
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Nordic Blue
> Longchamp Roseau in Sakura (technically a white bag, but I don't carry white bags, so  )
> Hermes Paris Bombay 37 in Blue Jean
> Tom Bihn knitting bag (the back is black, and the red bits are yarn)
> I bought the blue Neo as a throw-around bag that would complement my gray Cuir (as the gray Neo was sold out) but it's really just a very grim color.  The longer strap I bought for the Cuir has one side gray and the other Nordic Blue, so they're supposed to go together, but, meh.  I'll let this go and someday someone on Ebay will sell me the gray Neo.  Until then I'll make do in summer with the Roseau, cheap reusable grocery bags, and real travel bags.
> 
> I think I'm ready to let go of the PB as well.  It's such a beautiful well-made bag, but it's so big it's only good for travel.  When I travel, then I'm nervous about leaving it in a hotel room so I carry it as a tote, and it's *heavy*.
> 
> And I could use the money after finding the red C'est La Fete CSGM.   Even after I collect it from my mom's (someday? this summer?) and pay import duty back to Germany it will be under retail (!), but still not cheap...


These are such nice bags! I had a mini giggle about the Op Art bag - and I am glad you're keeping it in spite of the hard-to-find scratches and it's inability to stay on your luggage when you're running.  I love the Roseau - that floral pattern is beautiful, and I'm sorry the PB has to go, but I get it absolutely. I can't deal with a super heavy bag, especially when traveling.


momasaurus said:


> Twins on the Dalvy, as you know, and I still love that Pico. What size is this? I love the grey-blue handles!


Thanks sweetie! 
The Pico is an 18, the handles and interior are Thalassa blue.  


Kimbashop said:


> I just bought a green bag, and I really want to show it off! I know I'm behind on the week's colors, but here she is!
> Aspinal of London Mayfair bag (got a sweet deal on her):
> 
> Oh, and bag stats:
> 
> Out: 0 (hoping my 3 listings sell)
> Listed: 3, and hoping to post 2 more soon
> In: 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007394


Stunning!


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> I just bought a green bag, and I really want to show it off! I know I'm behind on the week's colors, but here she is!
> Aspinal of London Mayfair bag (got a sweet deal on her):
> 
> Oh, and bag stats:
> 
> Out: 0 (hoping my 3 listings sell)
> Listed: 3, and hoping to post 2 more soon
> In: 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007394



That’s really gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> I just bought a green bag, and I really want to show it off! I know I'm behind on the week's colors, but here she is!
> Aspinal of London Mayfair bag (got a sweet deal on her):
> 
> Oh, and bag stats:
> 
> Out: 0 (hoping my 3 listings sell)
> Listed: 3, and hoping to post 2 more soon
> In: 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007394


Truly love this bag! Everything about it....stunning!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I just received my only orange bag! So.I'm 2 weeks late on this. And I'm late to show my greens which are actually aqua and Teal so I'll just throw them with my blues.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5007573
> 
> I just received my only orange bag! So.I'm 2 weeks late on this. And I'm late to show my greens which are actually aqua and Teal so I'll just throw them with my blues.


Great shape to let the color do the talking!


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> I just bought a green bag, and I really want to show it off! I know I'm behind on the week's colors, but here she is!
> Aspinal of London Mayfair bag (got a sweet deal on her):
> 
> Oh, and bag stats:
> 
> Out: 0 (hoping my 3 listings sell)
> Listed: 3, and hoping to post 2 more soon
> In: 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007394


This is gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5007573
> 
> I just received my only orange bag! So.I'm 2 weeks late on this. And I'm late to show my greens which are actually aqua and Teal so I'll just throw them with my blues.


Very Pretty!


----------



## keodi

jayohwhy said:


> Just catching up again and totally enjoying seeing everyone's blue bags. I'm a little late but here are my stats
> 
> Feb
> Bags out: 1
> Bags in: 1
> SLGs: No Change (even though one was purchased and returned)
> YTD: 1 in, 1 out
> 
> ---------
> I really didn't intend on any bag movement this month until the chain on my vintage chanel square mini almost broke. I love that bag and it's the perfect size for a grab and go that fits inside my backpack or larger totes if needed. After visiting Chanel in person, and perusing (okay, full on shopping) all the pre-loved and facebook groups, I decided I wanted another Chanel mini with a 23 inch drop (I had leather surgeons work on my vintage mini and they extended the drop to 23 inches). My SA said she could find a lambskin quilted and I almost went for it but I knew in my heart of hearts I prefer and love chevron. My jumbo is chevron lambskin and I love that bag. Long story short, after a lot of back and forth, I pulled the trigger on this beauty! She is PERFECT. I am a crossbody gal, so the minis and the jumbo are my faves and the size of the rectangular is big enough to carry a small pack of wipes.
> 
> I'm really hoping this could be my one bag for the year. I feel bad that I got it this early, but I also had hit some financial milestones so even with this purchase, I'm in the best shape I've ever been financially.
> View attachment 5007083


Congratulations! you mini is lovely!


FizzyWater said:


> Feb
> Bags out: 0
> Bags in:0
> Scarves out: 0
> Scarves in: 2
> 
> I take terrible pictures - I apologize.
> 
> Red bags (bc I am slow):
> View attachment 5007156
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Op'Art and normal red
> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Dark Red
> BV Veneta
> Hobo wristlet
> little shoulder bag made by my grandmother for my mom
> I carried the little bag 2x in February - wow it's tiny!  It won't get carried much, but it's cute - and the Cuir a few more times.
> 
> I bought the red Neo to replace the Op'Art and go with my red Cuir, and it doesn't really.  I love the Op'Art but it's slightly damaged (pro tip:  great bag, but does not sit securely on a roller suitcase and when you're booking down the street to catch your connection it will fall off and get dragged along the pavement).  OTOH while I know it's damaged, I have to search it for 5 minutes to see the scratches, so I'm guessing no one else will see them.  So the plain red will probably go.
> 
> No orange, yellow, or green bags.
> 
> Blue bags:
> View attachment 5007159
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Nordic Blue
> Longchamp Roseau in Sakura (technically a white bag, but I don't carry white bags, so  )
> Hermes Paris Bombay 37 in Blue Jean
> Tom Bihn knitting bag (the back is black, and the red bits are yarn)
> I bought the blue Neo as a throw-around bag that would complement my gray Cuir (as the gray Neo was sold out) but it's really just a very grim color.  The longer strap I bought for the Cuir has one side gray and the other Nordic Blue, so they're supposed to go together, but, meh.  I'll let this go and someday someone on Ebay will sell me the gray Neo.  Until then I'll make do in summer with the Roseau, cheap reusable grocery bags, and real travel bags.
> 
> I think I'm ready to let go of the PB as well.  It's such a beautiful well-made bag, but it's so big it's only good for travel.  When I travel, then I'm nervous about leaving it in a hotel room so I carry it as a tote, and it's *heavy*.
> 
> And I could use the money after finding the red C'est La Fete CSGM.   Even after I collect it from my mom's (someday? this summer?) and pay import duty back to Germany it will be under retail (!), but still not cheap...


Your Paris bombay   bleu jean is one of my favourite Hermes blues. i love your red bags too!


doni said:


> Lovely Paris Bombay, I LOVE blue jean. Want something in that color.


Me too!!!


Kimbashop said:


> I just bought a green bag, and I really want to show it off! I know I'm behind on the week's colors, but here she is!
> Aspinal of London Mayfair bag (got a sweet deal on her):
> 
> Oh, and bag stats:
> 
> Out: 0 (hoping my 3 listings sell)
> Listed: 3, and hoping to post 2 more soon
> In: 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007394


Ooooh Congrats she's pretty!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> Great shape to let the color do the talking!


Thank you! I can't use much orange in my wardrobe but this orange leather is just delightful and I'm in love with the variations/patina immediately developing.


----------



## Jereni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thank you! I can't use much orange in my wardrobe but this orange leather is just delightful and I'm in love with the variations/patina immediately developing.



I love a pop of orange in an outfit. You can wear it with a white blouse and jeans, with blue tops, even with the right shades of green and purple. And TEAL! Orange looks great with teal.


----------



## jayohwhy

Thank you to @Hazzelnut @dcooney4 @More bags @JenJBS @Cookiefiend and @keodi 
I love celebrating things with all of you. 



Jereni said:


> What a beautiful mini! I love minis with edge stitching.
> 
> I have an eye on a chevron Chanel myself at the moment...


Thanks! While quilted is classic and beautiful, I really really love chevron. I think it's freeing knowing exactly what I like.



Kimbashop said:


> I just bought a green bag, and I really want to show it off! I know I'm behind on the week's colors, but here she is!
> Aspinal of London Mayfair bag (got a sweet deal on her):


That really is a beautiful green, @Kimbashop !


----------



## jayohwhy

Have any of you gone down "memory road" with bag styles that "got away"? 

The other night I found myself on ebay, tradesy and poshmark looking up older styles that I had loved but never took the plunge on like the Coach Poppy line and other Coach styles from the early 2010's. I feel like certain things come back I style- I was walking through bloomingdales over the weekend and noticed Balenciaga has moto inspired styles this season- I remember being so sad when they discontinued Moto!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> That’s really gorgeous, congrats!


Thank you! The patent green glows in the sunlight. Can't stop staring at it.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Truly love this bag! Everything about it....stunning!


Thanks -- the quality is amazing.


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thank you! I keep staring at it.


----------



## Kimbashop

keodi said:


> Congratulations! you mini is lovely!
> 
> Your Paris bombay   bleu jean is one of my favourite Hermes blues. i love your red bags too!
> 
> Me too!!!
> 
> Ooooh Congrats she's pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

jayohwhy said:


> Thank you to @Hazzelnut @dcooney4 @More bags @JenJBS @Cookiefiend and @keodi
> I love celebrating things with all of you.
> 
> 
> Thanks! While quilted is classic and beautiful, I really really love chevron. I think it's freeing knowing exactly what I like.
> 
> 
> That really is a beautiful green, @Kimbashop !


thank you! I don't know how I stayed away from green for so long.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

jayohwhy said:


> Have any of you gone down "memory road" with bag styles that "got away"?
> 
> The other night I found myself on ebay, tradesy and poshmark looking up older styles that I had loved but never took the plunge on like the Coach Poppy line and other Coach styles from the early 2010's. I feel like certain things come back I style- I was walking through bloomingdales over the weekend and noticed Balenciaga has moto inspired styles this season- I remember being so sad when they discontinued Moto!


I think I'm constantly down memory lane looking at older styles. I have a couple Coach Poppy styles. They've been in my collection longer than most of my bags so they are really keepers, even if I don't carry them often.

I don't use this sparkly drawstring much; mostly just around the holidays, partly because it is so delicate. It is insanely cute.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I remember falling in love with this dark blue with a bit of sparkle in 2010 but at the time it seemed too expensive. I originally bought a smaller version of this bag but it was completely flat and looked bulgy when I put my things in, so I sold it and got this one. It had an ugly (to me) cloth strap I cut off. The leather on it is amazing, super soft and smooth, and the color is divine.



I didn't discover Balenciaga until a few years ago. Then I started madly collecting several of the moto styles. From 2016, I now have 6 Bal bags. They don't hold up as well as Coach but the colors are wonderful and they are fairly cheap on the second hand market.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ok...I didn’t mean to do it, but when you get an offer you can’t refuse on an item you think is stunning. Had this marked on a site because I loved it and the price got dropped $100 to below 50% of retail and it still has the tag on it! I pounced like a leopard on a deer...can’t wait till it gets here! Unplanned but not sorry!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok...I didn’t mean to do it, but when you get an offer you can’t refuse on an item you think is stunning. Had this marked on a site because I loved it and the price got dropped $100 to below 50% of retail and it still has the tag on it! I pounced like a leopard on a deer...can’t wait till it gets here! Unplanned but not sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008038


It's gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

jayohwhy said:


> Have any of you gone down "memory road" with bag styles that "got away"?
> 
> The other night I found myself on ebay, tradesy and poshmark looking up older styles that I had loved but never took the plunge on like the Coach Poppy line and other Coach styles from the early 2010's. I feel like certain things come back I style- I was walking through bloomingdales over the weekend and noticed Balenciaga has moto inspired styles this season- I remember being so sad when they discontinued Moto!



I’ve been doing this lately too. Although in my case I think it’s mostly for styles I saw maybe 5 years ago and I suppose things haven’t changed a lot since then.

In some cases I’m looking for the bucket bags that came out in like 2016 and years later I still like more than the recent stuff.

Another older bag I’ve been looking at a lot is the Coach Willis. I’m in love with my Willis 18 and kind of want another one, whether it’s this re-issue or one of the originals. Can’t decide what would be a good color to add to my collection in this bag tho. The style of it suggests to me that it should be in earth tones, but most of the vintage ones available are in brown and I don’t need another brown bag.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I’ve been doing this lately too. Although in my case I think it’s mostly for styles I saw maybe 5 years ago and I suppose things haven’t changed a lot since then.
> 
> In some cases I’m looking for the bucket bags that came out in like 2016 and years later I still like more than the recent stuff.
> 
> Another older bag I’ve been looking at a lot is the Coach Willis. I’m in love with my Willis 18 and kind of want another one, whether it’s this re-issue or one of the originals. Can’t decide what would be a good color to add to my collection in this bag tho. The style of it suggests to me that it should be in earth tones, but most of the vintage ones available are in brown and I don’t need another brown bag.
> 
> View attachment 5008040


The British tan color is gorgeous in this style. Vintage Coach reds are really pretty too. It also came in this pretty green.




ETA: This is a vintage bag. If you do buy vintage, make sure to get it authenticated.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok...I didn’t mean to do it, but when you get an offer you can’t refuse on an item you think is stunning. Had this marked on a site because I loved it and the price got dropped $100 to below 50% of retail and it still has the tag on it! I pounced like a leopard on a deer...can’t wait till it gets here! Unplanned but not sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008038



Congratulations!    Enjoy!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok...I didn’t mean to do it, but when you get an offer you can’t refuse on an item you think is stunning. Had this marked on a site because I loved it and the price got dropped $100 to below 50% of retail and it still has the tag on it! I pounced like a leopard on a deer...can’t wait till it gets here! Unplanned but not sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008038


Congratulations - it’s beautiful!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> I’ve been doing this lately too. Although in my case I think it’s mostly for styles I saw maybe 5 years ago and I suppose things haven’t changed a lot since then.
> 
> In some cases I’m looking for the bucket bags that came out in like 2016 and years later I still like more than the recent stuff.
> 
> Another older bag I’ve been looking at a lot is the Coach Willis. I’m in love with my Willis 18 and kind of want another one, whether it’s this re-issue or one of the originals. Can’t decide what would be a good color to add to my collection in this bag tho. The style of it suggests to me that it should be in earth tones, but most of the vintage ones available are in brown and I don’t need another brown bag.
> 
> View attachment 5008040


I remember when this bag came out; the Willis and the Court bag were my faves. I lusted after them for a long time  but couldn't afford them back then. I love many of the Coach bag designs from this era.


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> The British tan color is gorgeous in this style. Vintage Coach reds are really pretty too. It also came in this pretty green.
> 
> View attachment 5008047
> 
> 
> ETA: This is a vintage bag. If you do buy vintage, make sure to get it authenticated.


beautiful -- I was just commenting on @Jereni 's post that the Willis are among my favorite Coach bag styles. They are classics.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I think I'm constantly down memory lane looking at older styles. I have a couple Coach Poppy styles. They've been in my collection longer than most of my bags so they are really keepers, even if I don't carry them often.
> 
> I don't use this sparkly drawstring much; mostly just around the holidays, partly because it is so delicate. It is insanely cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008031
> 
> 
> I remember falling in love with this dark blue with a bit of sparkle in 2010 but at the time it seemed too expensive. I originally bought a smaller version of this bag but it was completely flat and looked bulgy when I put my things in, so I sold it and got this one. It had an ugly (to me) cloth strap I cut off. The leather on it is amazing, super soft and smooth, and the color is divine.
> View attachment 5008034
> 
> 
> I didn't discover Balenciaga until a few years ago. Then I started madly collecting several of the moto styles. From 2016, I now have 6 Bal bags. They don't hold up as well as Coach but the colors are wonderful and they are fairly cheap on the second hand market.


Love that drawstring!


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> I just bought a green bag, and I really want to show it off! I know I'm behind on the week's colors, but here she is!
> Aspinal of London Mayfair bag (got a sweet deal on her):
> 
> Oh, and bag stats:
> 
> Out: 0 (hoping my 3 listings sell)
> Listed: 3, and hoping to post 2 more soon
> In: 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007394


WOW! I ***love*** this!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> This is a lovely bag!
> 
> These are such nice bags! I had a mini giggle about the Op Art bag - and I am glad you're keeping it in spite of the hard-to-find scratches and it's inability to stay on your luggage when you're running.  I love the Roseau - that floral pattern is beautiful, and I'm sorry the PB has to go, but I get it absolutely. I can't deal with a super heavy bag, especially when traveling.
> 
> Thanks sweetie!
> The Pico is an 18, the handles and interior are Thalassa blue.
> 
> Stunning!


Thanks. I thought it was 18, but looks so big in the family photo. 18 is my fave size. So put this right behind the green croc on your list of things to give me if you ever lose you mind.


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Thanks. I thought it was 18, but looks so big in the family photo. 18 is my fave size. So put this right behind the green croc on your list of things to give me if you ever lose you mind.


If she loses her mind and gives it away, I’ll fight ya for it!  It’s too perfect for this blue Jean girl!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Thanks. I thought it was 18, but looks so big in the family photo. 18 is my fave size. So put this right behind the green croc on your list of things to give me if you ever lose you mind.


Ahh... the camera angle is deceiving! 
But, I think the 18 is a perfect size - I can get everything I carry in easily, and not have any ugly ‘bulging’. I was worried when I first got it that it was too small for me - at 6’ tall this can be a concern - but after a conversation with @bobkat1991, we decided it was perfect.
I’ll make a note regarding who has first dibs on it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> If she loses her mind and gives it away, I’ll fight ya for it!  It’s too perfect for this blue Jean girl!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4




----------



## dcooney4




----------



## dcooney4




----------



## dcooney4




----------



## dcooney4




----------



## dcooney4

Sorry for all the individual posts. My phone would not post them as one post. The super bright Mz I just received. Not sure it is staying yet. I am paring down some blues but at the moment I still own them all.


----------



## dcooney4

This is good that we are taking pictures . I didn’t realize I was missing so many photos in my bag album till this morning.


----------



## FizzyWater

More bags said:


> @FizzyWater Wonderful red and blue bags. I love your Paris Bombay, it’s beautiful in Blue Jean.





Kimbashop said:


> That Le Pliage Op Art is so fun! And I love the Bombay and Veneta as well.





keodi said:


> Your Paris bombay   bleu jean is one of my favourite Hermes blues. i love your red bags too!



Thank you!  You guys are making it so hard to let go of the PB!  But someone will love it and more importantly use it...



JenJBS said:


> I especially love your red hobo wristlet and BV! The wristlet is just so cute!
> The Roseau in Sakura! So pretty!



Thanks!  I believe the Roseau Sakura also came in a pink-flowered (i.e. real) coloring, but with a soft pink background.  A bit too sugary-sweet for me but very pretty.



Cookiefiend said:


> These are such nice bags! I had a mini giggle about the Op Art bag - and I am glad you're keeping it in spite of the hard-to-find scratches and it's inability to stay on your luggage when you're running.  I love the Roseau - that floral pattern is beautiful, and I'm sorry the PB has to go, but I get it absolutely. I can't deal with a super heavy bag, especially when traveling.



Thank you!  I think I'm more the ultralight traveler (mostly because I am laaaazy) type and should just stick with my (way too extensive) collection of travel gear that fits that.  Sadly, nice leather has a very limited role there.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Size matters, so even though the PB is a pretty color and great shape, if it is too big for a handbag for you and too heavy to travel with, then you need to trust yourself and let it go. It is using up space and resources that would be best used elsewhere. But if we hear “Taps” softly in the background, we know you have sold it and are boxing it up...


----------



## baghabitz34

Kimbashop said:


> I just bought a green bag, and I really want to show it off! I know I'm behind on the week's colors, but here she is!
> Aspinal of London Mayfair bag (got a sweet deal on her):
> 
> Oh, and bag stats:
> 
> Out: 0 (hoping my 3 listings sell)
> Listed: 3, and hoping to post 2 more soon
> In: 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007394


Love the Aspinal bag, it’s a beauty!


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok...I didn’t mean to do it, but when you get an offer you can’t refuse on an item you think is stunning. Had this marked on a site because I loved it and the price got dropped $100 to below 50% of retail and it still has the tag on it! I pounced like a leopard on a deer...can’t wait till it gets here! Unplanned but not sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008038


It’s gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Vintage Leather

In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.  
Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.

It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.

So, stats:


Bags In: 0
Bags Out: 1
Accessories In: 3
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 21
Total out : 276

My Total Outs are for my 2021 in 2021. The majority are from January, and only include sales, donations (no landfill, no trash!) and gifts. Gifts are only counted if solicited (ie sending family some of the glass art and marbles VintageMama and I made years ago, sending my aunt Vintage Daddy’s fountain pen collection and including several bottles from my ink... No dumping things on people with no need or desire for the thing.) 

My three purchases are a pair of Mabe pearl earrings, a 90s era Philip Treacy straw hat with fabulous buckles, and a Collier de Chien bracelet (black box and gold). The CdC is a new style for me, so it may be returned, but I want to try it.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.
> Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.
> 
> It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.
> 
> So, stats:
> 
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 21
> Total out : 276
> 
> My Total Outs are for my 2021 in 2021. The majority are from January, and only include sales, donations (no landfill, no trash!) and gifts. Gifts are only counted if solicited (ie sending family some of the glass art and marbles VintageMama and I made years ago, sending my aunt Vintage Daddy’s fountain pen collection and including several bottles from my ink... No dumping things on people with no need or desire for the thing.)
> 
> My three purchases are a pair of Mabe pearl earrings, a 90s era Philip Treacy straw hat with fabulous buckles, and a Collier de Chien bracelet (black box and gold). The CdC is a new style for me, so it may be returned, but I want to try it.



Sending you so much love and hugs I’m so sorry for your loss


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5008495
> View attachment 5008496


What a cool handle on the Coach!


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5008499
> View attachment 5008500


I love this shade of blue on the Portland bag! 


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5008515


Great contrast stitching!


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5008518


How cute - is this a Micro or the Small?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.
> Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.
> 
> It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.
> 
> So, stats:
> 
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 21
> Total out : 276
> 
> My Total Outs are for my 2021 in 2021. The majority are from January, and only include sales, donations (no landfill, no trash!) and gifts. Gifts are only counted if solicited (ie sending family some of the glass art and marbles VintageMama and I made years ago, sending my aunt Vintage Daddy’s fountain pen collection and including several bottles from my ink... No dumping things on people with no need or desire for the thing.)
> 
> My three purchases are a pair of Mabe pearl earrings, a 90s era Philip Treacy straw hat with fabulous buckles, and a Collier de Chien bracelet (black box and gold). The CdC is a new style for me, so it may be returned, but I want to try it.


Oh, I'm so sorry. 
Sending you peaceful thoughts and virtual hugs.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.
> Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.
> 
> It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.
> 
> So, stats:
> 
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 21
> Total out : 276
> 
> My Total Outs are for my 2021 in 2021. The majority are from January, and only include sales, donations (no landfill, no trash!) and gifts. Gifts are only counted if solicited (ie sending family some of the glass art and marbles VintageMama and I made years ago, sending my aunt Vintage Daddy’s fountain pen collection and including several bottles from my ink... No dumping things on people with no need or desire for the thing.)
> 
> My three purchases are a pair of Mabe pearl earrings, a 90s era Philip Treacy straw hat with fabulous buckles, and a Collier de Chien bracelet (black box and gold). The CdC is a new style for me, so it may be returned, but I want to try it.


Hugs to you!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> What a cool handle on the Coach!
> 
> I love this shade of blue on the Portland bag!
> 
> Great contrast stitching!
> 
> How cute - is this a Micro or the Small?


Thanks! It is the micro Sutton. I have discovered that the small Just doesn’t work for me. I love the micro and wear it Crossbody.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.
> Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.
> 
> It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.
> 
> So, stats:
> 
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 21
> Total out : 276
> 
> My Total Outs are for my 2021 in 2021. The majority are from January, and only include sales, donations (no landfill, no trash!) and gifts. Gifts are only counted if solicited (ie sending family some of the glass art and marbles VintageMama and I made years ago, sending my aunt Vintage Daddy’s fountain pen collection and including several bottles from my ink... No dumping things on people with no need or desire for the thing.)
> 
> My three purchases are a pair of Mabe pearl earrings, a 90s era Philip Treacy straw hat with fabulous buckles, and a Collier de Chien bracelet (black box and gold). The CdC is a new style for me, so it may be returned, but I want to try it.


Sending my deepest heartfelt condolences for your loss Vintage Leather.


----------



## FizzyWater

Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.
> Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.
> 
> It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.
> 
> So, stats:
> 
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 21
> Total out : 276
> 
> My Total Outs are for my 2021 in 2021. The majority are from January, and only include sales, donations (no landfill, no trash!) and gifts. Gifts are only counted if solicited (ie sending family some of the glass art and marbles VintageMama and I made years ago, sending my aunt Vintage Daddy’s fountain pen collection and including several bottles from my ink... No dumping things on people with no need or desire for the thing.)
> 
> My three purchases are a pair of Mabe pearl earrings, a 90s era Philip Treacy straw hat with fabulous buckles, and a Collier de Chien bracelet (black box and gold). The CdC is a new style for me, so it may be returned, but I want to try it.



I'm so sorry, @Vintage Leather .  It sounds like you've been very purposeful and thoughtful in this difficult time, and I hope you're able to settle things soon.


----------



## baghabitz34

Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.
> Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.
> 
> It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.
> 
> So, stats:
> 
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 21
> Total out : 276
> 
> My Total Outs are for my 2021 in 2021. The majority are from January, and only include sales, donations (no landfill, no trash!) and gifts. Gifts are only counted if solicited (ie sending family some of the glass art and marbles VintageMama and I made years ago, sending my aunt Vintage Daddy’s fountain pen collection and including several bottles from my ink... No dumping things on people with no need or desire for the thing.)
> 
> My three purchases are a pair of Mabe pearl earrings, a 90s era Philip Treacy straw hat with fabulous buckles, and a Collier de Chien bracelet (black box and gold). The CdC is a new style for me, so it may be returned, but I want to try it.


I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jayohwhy

I am so sorry for your loss @Vintage Leather . I can't even begin to imagine what you have gone through.


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> WOW! I ***love*** this!


She's a stunner for sure!


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> Sorry for all the individual posts. My phone would not post them as one post. The super bright Mz I just received. Not sure it is staying yet. I am paring down some blues but at the moment I still own them all.


Lovely collection. Those Portland totes are fabulous.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Sorry for all the individual posts. My phone would not post them as one post. The super bright Mz I just received. Not sure it is staying yet. I am paring down some blues but at the moment I still own them all.


I love that bright blue!

How do you like your Coach duffle?


----------



## Kimbashop

Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.
> Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.
> 
> It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.
> 
> So, stats:
> 
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 21
> Total out : 276
> 
> My Total Outs are for my 2021 in 2021. The majority are from January, and only include sales, donations (no landfill, no trash!) and gifts. Gifts are only counted if solicited (ie sending family some of the glass art and marbles VintageMama and I made years ago, sending my aunt Vintage Daddy’s fountain pen collection and including several bottles from my ink... No dumping things on people with no need or desire for the thing.)
> 
> My three purchases are a pair of Mabe pearl earrings, a 90s era Philip Treacy straw hat with fabulous buckles, and a Collier de Chien bracelet (black box and gold). The CdC is a new style for me, so it may be returned, but I want to try it.


I am very sorry to hear about your loss during such a complicated time. I hope you are soon able to grieve and celebrate his life in the ways that you wish.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.
> Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.
> 
> It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.
> 
> So, stats:
> 
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 21
> Total out : 276
> 
> My Total Outs are for my 2021 in 2021. The majority are from January, and only include sales, donations (no landfill, no trash!) and gifts. Gifts are only counted if solicited (ie sending family some of the glass art and marbles VintageMama and I made years ago, sending my aunt Vintage Daddy’s fountain pen collection and including several bottles from my ink... No dumping things on people with no need or desire for the thing.)
> 
> My three purchases are a pair of Mabe pearl earrings, a 90s era Philip Treacy straw hat with fabulous buckles, and a Collier de Chien bracelet (black box and gold). The CdC is a new style for me, so it may be returned, but I want to try it.


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.
> Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.
> 
> It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.
> 
> So, stats:
> 
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 21
> Total out : 276
> 
> My Total Outs are for my 2021 in 2021. The majority are from January, and only include sales, donations (no landfill, no trash!) and gifts. Gifts are only counted if solicited (ie sending family some of the glass art and marbles VintageMama and I made years ago, sending my aunt Vintage Daddy’s fountain pen collection and including several bottles from my ink... No dumping things on people with no need or desire for the thing.)
> 
> My three purchases are a pair of Mabe pearl earrings, a 90s era Philip Treacy straw hat with fabulous buckles, and a Collier de Chien bracelet (black box and gold). The CdC is a new style for me, so it may be returned, but I want to try it.


I am so sorry for your loss. I wish peace for you and your family at this time.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I love that bright blue!
> 
> How do you like your Coach duffle?


I like it a lot but never wear it. So at the moment it is at the consignment shop. Though I am tempted to take it back.


Kimbashop said:


> Lovely collection. Those Portland totes are fabulous.


Thanks!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! It is the micro Sutton. I have discovered that the small Just doesn’t work for me. I love the micro and wear it Crossbody.


I love the micro too, even at my height I can wear it crossbody - winning!


----------



## Kimbashop

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the Aspinal bag, it’s a beauty!


Thank you! It's a well-designed bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## sherrylynn

Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.
> Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.
> 
> It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.
> 
> So, stats:
> 
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 21
> Total out : 276
> 
> My Total Outs are for my 2021 in 2021. The majority are from January, and only include sales, donations (no landfill, no trash!) and gifts. Gifts are only counted if solicited (ie sending family some of the glass art and marbles VintageMama and I made years ago, sending my aunt Vintage Daddy’s fountain pen collection and including several bottles from my ink... No dumping things on people with no need or desire for the thing.)
> 
> My three purchases are a pair of Mabe pearl earrings, a 90s era Philip Treacy straw hat with fabulous buckles, and a Collier de Chien bracelet (black box and gold). The CdC is a new style for me, so it may be returned, but I want to try it.


I'm so sorry about your loss. Such horrible times. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## More bags

@dcooney4 Great blue bags - lovely variety!
@BowieFan1971 Congratulations on your latest scarf!
@SouthernPurseGal congratulations on your new orange bag!
@Kimbashop your AoL green bag is amazing!


----------



## sherrylynn

My blue bags
- An ancient Ferragamo hobo that I still love and wear a couple times a year 
- A Maruca cross body. This is from a local company. Very well made, and super handy for when I need something light and care fee
- An older clutch from Jalda. I don't remember much about this little bag, except for some reason, I had to have it!
And a photo bomb from Jolene. She felt the need to be in this shot today!


----------



## JenJBS

Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.



My condolences. So sorry for your loss. 




sherrylynn said:


> View attachment 5009040
> 
> My blue bags
> - An ancient Ferragamo hobo that I still love and wear a couple times a year
> - A Maruca cross body. This is from a local company. Very well made, and super handy for when I need something light and care fee
> - An older clutch from Jalda. I don't remember much about this little bag, except for some reason, I had to have it!
> And a photo bomb from Jolene. She felt the need to be in this shot today!



Jolene is a beauty!   Love the Ferragamo!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Thanks @More bags  she is keeping me company on a road trip today!
	

		
			
		

		
	




*So frigging cheerful!*​


----------



## dcooney4

sherrylynn said:


> View attachment 5009040
> 
> My blue bags
> - An ancient Ferragamo hobo that I still love and wear a couple times a year
> - A Maruca cross body. This is from a local company. Very well made, and super handy for when I need something light and care fee
> - An older clutch from Jalda. I don't remember much about this little bag, except for some reason, I had to have it!
> And a photo bomb from Jolene. She felt the need to be in this shot today!


She is so cute. The bags are pretty too.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> #21 is the right one!  For some reason I found a few sites that have names with the numbers. I think Cuerlain named them at one point but they don’t now. BTW, the lipstick arrived like a present: beautiful box with a bow, sealed tissue and a few extra treats as a gift along with my lipstick and case. I ordered directly from Guerlain. So pricey with the cap (sold separately) but I ordered it for my birthday and it was a perfect splurge.
> 
> the color is on the bright side and lighter than it looks on their page. It also looks a bit warm on me when compared to my other cherry red lipsticks.


Found it! Thank you. But I thought it might be a little too bright on me, so instead I opted for one of the "shine" lipsticks (#688, looks sort of raspberry-ish). And while I was at it, I popped for the new Lunar New Year case. Gold bees on a red background. Very festive. I bought it at Nordy's with Nordstrom Notes, so as far as I'm concerned, it was free!


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Found it! Thank you. But I thought it might be a little too bright on me, so instead I opted for one of the "shine" lipsticks (#688, looks sort of raspberry-ish). And while I was at it, I popped for the new Lunar New Year case. Gold bees on a red background. Very festive. I bought it at Nordy's with Nordstrom Notes, so as far as I'm concerned, it was free!


That's a pretty color, and I LOVE the Lunar New Year case! I opted for the Batik one, which is oddly named because it looks like an art deco design to me. I love it. I'm planning on getting another Guerlain soon; love the formula.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have some fabric straps but truth be told I wear the leather straps they come with the most.


It's here, and I *love* it! Picture to follow this weekend, plus a bag spill. I don't think I would swap out the strap, now that I've used it for a few days. Only if the bag were really overloaded, but I can't really see doing that.

I bought it in the "almost perfect" sale… but there's no "almost" about it. I can't find a single thing wrong with it. I've carried it every day this week… which tells you something!


----------



## ElainePG

jane said:


> I found a fun way to shop my closet, especially as I have fallen into wearing the same bag for weeks on end.
> 
> I went to https://www.randomlists.com/ and put my full list of bags (from my spreadsheet) into the form field, and let it choose a random bag for me. I might try to do this for the heck of it every week, or a couple times a week, to make sure I am using everything (weather permitting). There are lots of other randomizer tools online, too.


What a fabulous idea!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> That's a pretty color, and I LOVE the Lunar New Year case! I opted for the Batik one, which is oddly named because it looks like an art deco design to me. I love it. I'm planning on getting another Guerlain soon; love the formula.


I need to check out Guerlain. I don’t swap out a bunch of lipstick colors, so having one trusty one in a gorgeous case sounds wonderful!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Hope nobody minds me doing my Feb stats a little early.
> 
> *Bags out*: 2- Boktier Honore and Jack French London (both already out the door).
> *Bags in*: 1- Mr. Grumpy (still haven't identified the brand but I love it more each day).
> *SLGs in*: 0
> *SLGs out*: 1- Yellow SLG hand-painted and stitched for me by a cancer survivor when I was in Turkey.
> This one was unexpected and very hard to let go of. The memories attached are so dear to me but, I tried my best yet couldn't make it work in any capacity. The closure won't snap shut and nobody can change it for me without destroying the leather and removing the hand-painted portion that is the most beautiful part of the pouch.
> Yesterday I used it as a wallet in my bag when I went to get groceries and the check out girl admired it. I told her the story behind it and told her it won't open/close anymore so it's driving me crazy, and she said stuff like that never bothers her, and that her current wallet has a broken zip but she doesn't mind at all.
> After I left the store, I realized that she had _really_ liked it and was not just being polite, so I went back and gave it to her. I've never seen anyone light up like that! Good deed done.
> I will always have my memory of the lovely woman who painted it for me. I still have a hand-painted bag strap from her and use it all the time. And I have hopes of returning to Turkey one of these days, and since I know her workshop address, I plan to buy another couple of bags from her, only with zipper closures because, lesson learned!
> 
> Doing quite well in curating this year. I wasn't expecting to have released as many bags as I have so far. Would like to slowly release 3 or 4 more this year but am not pressuring myself.


This is a fantastic story about your yellow wallet. Obviously it still has a lot of positive energy left in it… and now you have passed it along to the next women who needs it. I have a smile on my face as I'm typine this.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Not to mention all the boyfriends.


Barbie had a lot of boyfriends??? I thought there was only (anatomically challenged) Ken. Or maybe that's why she had other boyfriends?


----------



## sherrylynn

JenJBS said:


> My condolences. So sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolene is a beauty!   Love the Ferragamo!





dcooney4 said:


> She is so cute. The bags are pretty too.


Thank you! We adopted Jolene about three weeks ago. She is a good girl, but super high energy!


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Barbie had a lot of boyfriends??? I thought there was only (anatomically challenged) Ken. Or maybe that's why she had other boyfriends?


Well, my Barbie got married to GI Joe at my friend's house. Ken wasn't even in the picture!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

sherrylynn said:


> View attachment 5009040
> 
> My blue bags
> - An ancient Ferragamo hobo that I still love and wear a couple times a year
> - A Maruca cross body. This is from a local company. Very well made, and super handy for when I need something light and care fee
> - An older clutch from Jalda. I don't remember much about this little bag, except for some reason, I had to have it!
> And a photo bomb from Jolene. She felt the need to be in this shot today!


Great bags, but - omg. Jolene! 
what a sweetie! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## 880

@Vintage Leather, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that you can celebrate your fathers life in September as planned and that you and your family take care of each other during this difficult time. We are here for you to talk about feelings or chat about lovely purchases you make to get yourself through these stressful times. Your CDC, and of course the mabe pearls and the hat, sound lovely, classic and very usable. Hugs

@Sparkletastic, invisaline sounds like a great diet aid. I’m looking forward to trying them soon. Also the sequined coach poppy bags sound amazing! There should be room in the closet just because something sparks happy memories ans makes you smile 
@whateve, I am so glad you are getting out more now that you are vaccinated! I love your vintage coach bag (from 1997? ) and the deep rich blue sparkly metallic one. I thought of your exercise balance thingie bc I nearly fell over yesterday (trying to put my fleecy Amazon pants on) 
@Kimbashop, I use makeup bags as clutches too and love balenciaga doe that purpose. Your emerald is gorgeous paired with your GMs scarf and I also love your vintage snakeskin. Happy belated birthday!
@whateve, I am so glad you are getting out more now that you are vaccinated! I love your vintage coach bag (from 1997? ) and the deep rich blue sparkly metallic one. I thought of your exercise balance thingie bc I nearly fell over yesterday (trying to put my fleecy Amazon pants on) 
@Kimbashop, I use makeup bags as clutches too and love balenciaga doe that purpose. Your emerald is gorgeous paired with your GMs scarf and I also love your vintage snakeskin. Happy belated birthday!
@BowieFan1971, thank you for your advice on product! I adore your new scarf, but I meant to post a few days ago, that I think any scarf or bag color would make your eyes pop bc they are the most beautiful jewel color
@Cookiefiend, ITA with @bobkat1991, re the 18 being the perfect size! I’d like to get on the waitlist too! The vibrato is stunning. Will scroll back to see if I can find a glimpse of your embroidery. 
@FizzyWater, I let go of a long PB in marron fonce fjord, and have regretted it for years. I keep a blue Jean bag as my one placeholder bright H bag bc it keeps me from buying other colors, but I can understand the dilemma of not using it. I did find that @diane278 ‘s trick of keeping a bag In the basement closet (or equivalent) helps me come to peace with letting go. . . another TPFer advised to try styling it for a few weeks and seeing if it sparks joy, but PB weight was also an issue for me. BTW, I’m also an ultralight bag traveler. But I think that’s a function of age 
@sherrylynn, love the photo bomb from your new addition to your family, Jolene. She looks happy and relaxed!
@momasaurus, Barbie and GI Joe?
@Purses & Perfumes, did you post pics of your cross stitch cards for friends ans family? What an amazing gift! I will scroll back to see if I missed them as I only recall your gorgeous kitchen sampler. 
@doni, I didn’t wear blue bags for years (ebene was my go to dark neutral), and then suddenly, I adored blue. I love your blue indigo Verrou with leather strap. I didn’t think I’d like the clasp, but suddenly I saw your bag and the clasp was perfect. Something to put on a future list  
I was fortunate to have gotten a black 33 Evelyne sellier for DH as I had been looking for one for some months. 8 thought I was safe from its allure since I’m not really an evelyne person anymore and since his gold 33 is too big on me. A 29 is still really my size, but I will probably end up ‘borrowing’ this once he’s worn it a few times. I sent it to @docride for weatherizing. (DH and I were stuck in the rain for ten minutes waiting for his covid vaccine. I had my black barenia B30 and he had his gold 33 sellier evelyn in vache Hunter). Although they were rained on, a few hours later at home, they dried and were pristine. 
Also, I very rarely ever wear the LV I kept (vintage from my own closet Sprouse long alma — it used to be called the knitting needle alma— that is a forever piece for me)  but I was playing with an outfit and snapped a pic. The jacket is part of a RTW splurge (esp bc I haven’t worn white boucle wool since I bought one in 2002). I’m determined to buy forever pieces (for me) and use and wear the things I love. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 )


----------



## Sparkletastic

doni said:


> I have to take pics and will make sure to post them here!
> 
> My blue bags, I think this is it... I also have a couple of Bal Bazars with more than a bit of blue in them but I wouldn’t say they are blue bags... I wear a lot of blue, but I tend to find blue bags a bit difficult (unless they are the summery kind like the book tote that I will NOT be carrying this month ). I have been wanting a denim bag for the longest time too, but don’t seem to find the perfect one.
> 
> View attachment 5005968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005971
> 
> View attachment 5006020


I looooove the lock on ybe first bag! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Cookiefiend, that is a lovely and intricate piece of embroidery.   It must have taken you a while to finish.  I agree that framing is the best option.
> @Hazzelnut, it seems that I've given away most of the pieces I cross stitch to family and friends!  I've just been doing small motifs for birthday cards and such, but I will continue to look and see if I can find one of the smaller pieces.
> @Sparkletastic, your blue bags are stunning.  I love the Miss Dior with the sliding chain and if one of those bags pop up somewhere, I am definitely going to be picking it up!
> @doni, your Verrou is absolutely beautiful!
> @Kimbashop, this is a little belated -- wishing you a very Happy Birthday!





Cookiefiend said:


> My blue bags are the same as last years
> View attachment 5006187
> 
> Dior Be Dior, Hermès Dalvy and Vibrato Picotin


Yummy Dior!


BowieFan1971 said:


> My blue bags-
> Navy quilted Bally
> Gucci coated canvas in navy
> Teal no name Halzan 25 style bag...I bought for $22 to see if I like it before thinking about a real one in black. Glad I did...now I know I would need a 31. Jury is out on the style.
> 
> I saw a Bolide 31 in Gold Clemence today...Oh My Word! Gorgeous!!! But no more brown bags for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006344
> View attachment 5006346
> View attachment 5006348
> View attachment 5006350
> View attachment 5006367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did help me decide on a 31 over a 27 and that I loved the supple and slight slouchiness of the Clemence on the Bolide.
> 
> And my new Hermès pocket square! I love it! Makes my eyes pop and it is a horse but abstract.


I really like your Gucci! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5006437
> 
> My blue bags:
> First up is Lady Dior.  I have often wondered if I should have gotten a lighter color like gray since I also have the black one, but I just love this color!


Stunning, classic beauty!


jayohwhy said:


> Have any of you gone down "memory road" with bag styles that "got away"?
> 
> The other night I found myself on ebay, tradesy and poshmark looking up older styles that I had loved but never took the plunge on like the Coach Poppy line and other Coach styles from the early 2010's. I feel like certain things come back I style- I was walking through bloomingdales over the weekend and noticed Balenciaga has moto inspired styles this season- I remember being so sad when they discontinued Moto!


Memory Lane: I was crazy about the Coach Poppy line when it came out. They had sequin bags at one time and I went cuckoo collecting them.   My style has changed drastically so I don't know how I’d wear them again but I still have a love for them. They just made me happy! 


Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.
> Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.
> 
> It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.
> 
> So, stats:
> 
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 21
> Total out : 276
> 
> My Total Outs are for my 2021 in 2021. The majority are from January, and only include sales, donations (no landfill, no trash!) and gifts. Gifts are only counted if solicited (ie sending family some of the glass art and marbles VintageMama and I made years ago, sending my aunt Vintage Daddy’s fountain pen collection and including several bottles from my ink... No dumping things on people with no need or desire for the thing.)
> 
> My three purchases are a pair of Mabe pearl earrings, a 90s era Philip Treacy straw hat with fabulous buckles, and a Collier de Chien bracelet (black box and gold). The CdC is a new style for me, so it may be returned, but I want to try it.


I’m so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I looooove the lock on ybe first bag!
> 
> Yummy Dior!
> I really like your Gucci!
> Stunning, classic beauty!
> Memory Lane: I was crazy about the Coach Poppy line when it came out. They had sequin bags at one time and I went cuckoo collecting them.   My style has changed drastically so I don't know how I’d wear them again but I still have a love for them. They just made me happy!
> I’m so very sorry for your loss.


I bought my daughter this Poppy sequin backpack back then.


Then later I bought this adorable drawstring but couldn't think of when I would use it so I returned it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @Vintage Leather, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that you can celebrate your fathers life in September as planned and that you and your family take care of each other during this difficult time. We are here for you to talk about feelings or chat about lovely purchases you make to get yourself through these stressful times. Your CDC, and of course the mabe pearls and the hat, sound lovely, classic and very usable. Hugs
> 
> @Sparkletastic, invisaline sounds like a great diet aid. I’m looking forward to trying them soon. Also the sequined coach poppy bags sound amazing! There should be room in the closet just because something sparks happy memories ans makes you smile
> @whateve, I am so glad you are getting out more now that you are vaccinated! I love your vintage coach bag (from 1997? ) and the deep rich blue sparkly metallic one. I thought of your exercise balance thingie bc I nearly fell over yesterday (trying to put my fleecy Amazon pants on)
> @Kimbashop, I use makeup bags as clutches too and love balenciaga doe that purpose. Your emerald is gorgeous paired with your GMs scarf and I also love your vintage snakeskin. Happy belated birthday!
> @whateve, I am so glad you are getting out more now that you are vaccinated! I love your vintage coach bag (from 1997? ) and the deep rich blue sparkly metallic one. I thought of your exercise balance thingie bc I nearly fell over yesterday (trying to put my fleecy Amazon pants on)
> @Kimbashop, I use makeup bags as clutches too and love balenciaga doe that purpose. Your emerald is gorgeous paired with your GMs scarf and I also love your vintage snakeskin. Happy belated birthday!
> @BowieFan1971, thank you for your advice on product! I adore your new scarf, but I meant to post a few days ago, that I think any scarf or bag color would make your eyes pop bc they are the most beautiful jewel color
> @Cookiefiend, ITA with @bobkat1991, re the 18 being the perfect size! I’d like to get on the waitlist too! The vibrato is stunning. Will scroll back to see if I can find a glimpse of your embroidery.
> @FizzyWater, I let go of a long PB in marron fonce fjord, and have regretted it for years. I keep a blue Jean bag as my one placeholder bright H bag bc it keeps me from buying other colors, but I can understand the dilemma of not using it. I did find that @diane278 ‘s trick of keeping a bag In the basement closet (or equivalent) helps me come to peace with letting go. . . another TPFer advised to try styling it for a few weeks and seeing if it sparks joy, but PB weight was also an issue for me. BTW, I’m also an ultralight bag traveler. But I think that’s a function of age
> @sherrylynn, love the photo bomb from your new addition to your family, Jolene. She looks happy and relaxed!
> @momasaurus, Barbie and GI Joe?
> @Purses & Perfumes, did you post pics of your cross stitch cards for friends ans family? What an amazing gift! I will scroll back to see if I missed them as I only recall your gorgeous kitchen sampler.
> @doni, I didn’t wear blue bags for years (ebene was my go to dark neutral), and then suddenly, I adored blue. I love your blue indigo Verrou with leather strap. I didn’t think I’d like the clasp, but suddenly I saw your bag and the clasp was perfect. Something to put on a future list
> I was fortunate to have gotten a black 33 Evelyne sellier for DH as I had been looking for one for some months. 8 thought I was safe from its allure since I’m not really an evelyne person anymore and since his gold 33 is too big on me. A 29 is still really my size, but I will probably end up ‘borrowing’ this once he’s worn it a few times. I sent it to @docride for weatherizing. (DH and I were stuck in the rain for ten minutes waiting for his covid vaccine. I had my black barenia B30 and he had his gold 33 sellier evelyn in vache Hunter). Although they were rained on, a few hours later at home, they dried and were pristine.
> Also, I very rarely ever wear the LV I kept (vintage from my own closet Sprouse long alma — it used to be called the knitting needle alma— that is a forever piece for me)  but I was playing with an outfit and snapped a pic. The jacket is part of a RTW splurge (esp bc I haven’t worn white boucle wool since I bought one in 2002). I’m determined to buy forever pieces (for me) and use and wear the things I love.
> View attachment 5009571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009572


First of all, let me tell you how much I love that white jacket!!!! I want something like that! And the black one is really nice too!

Second- Aww! Thank you! And you’re welcome on the advice. I can talk skin— and handbags— all day!


----------



## keodi

Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.
> Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.
> 
> It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.
> 
> So, stats:
> 
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 21
> Total out : 276
> 
> My Total Outs are for my 2021 in 2021. The majority are from January, and only include sales, donations (no landfill, no trash!) and gifts. Gifts are only counted if solicited (ie sending family some of the glass art and marbles VintageMama and I made years ago, sending my aunt Vintage Daddy’s fountain pen collection and including several bottles from my ink... No dumping things on people with no need or desire for the thing.)
> 
> My three purchases are a pair of Mabe pearl earrings, a 90s era Philip Treacy straw hat with fabulous buckles, and a Collier de Chien bracelet (black box and gold). The CdC is a new style for me, so it may be returned, but I want to try it.


I'm so sorry for your loss


sherrylynn said:


> View attachment 5009040
> 
> My blue bags
> - An ancient Ferragamo hobo that I still love and wear a couple times a year
> - A Maruca cross body. This is from a local company. Very well made, and super handy for when I need something light and care fee
> - An older clutch from Jalda. I don't remember much about this little bag, except for some reason, I had to have it!
> And a photo bomb from Jolene. She felt the need to be in this shot today!


What a cutie! I love the Ferragamo hobo!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks @More bags  she is keeping me company on a road trip today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009179
> 
> 
> *So frigging cheerful!*​


This is such a happy colour! i love it!


880 said:


> @Vintage Leather, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that you can celebrate your fathers life in September as planned and that you and your family take care of each other during this difficult time. We are here for you to talk about feelings or chat about lovely purchases you make to get yourself through these stressful times. Your CDC, and of course the mabe pearls and the hat, sound lovely, classic and very usable. Hugs
> 
> @Sparkletastic, invisaline sounds like a great diet aid. I’m looking forward to trying them soon. Also the sequined coach poppy bags sound amazing! There should be room in the closet just because something sparks happy memories ans makes you smile
> @whateve, I am so glad you are getting out more now that you are vaccinated! I love your vintage coach bag (from 1997? ) and the deep rich blue sparkly metallic one. I thought of your exercise balance thingie bc I nearly fell over yesterday (trying to put my fleecy Amazon pants on)
> @Kimbashop, I use makeup bags as clutches too and love balenciaga doe that purpose. Your emerald is gorgeous paired with your GMs scarf and I also love your vintage snakeskin. Happy belated birthday!
> @whateve, I am so glad you are getting out more now that you are vaccinated! I love your vintage coach bag (from 1997? ) and the deep rich blue sparkly metallic one. I thought of your exercise balance thingie bc I nearly fell over yesterday (trying to put my fleecy Amazon pants on)
> @Kimbashop, I use makeup bags as clutches too and love balenciaga doe that purpose. Your emerald is gorgeous paired with your GMs scarf and I also love your vintage snakeskin. Happy belated birthday!
> @BowieFan1971, thank you for your advice on product! I adore your new scarf, but I meant to post a few days ago, that I think any scarf or bag color would make your eyes pop bc they are the most beautiful jewel color
> @Cookiefiend, ITA with @bobkat1991, re the 18 being the perfect size! I’d like to get on the waitlist too! The vibrato is stunning. Will scroll back to see if I can find a glimpse of your embroidery.
> @FizzyWater, I let go of a long PB in marron fonce fjord, and have regretted it for years. I keep a blue Jean bag as my one placeholder bright H bag bc it keeps me from buying other colors, but I can understand the dilemma of not using it. I did find that @diane278 ‘s trick of keeping a bag In the basement closet (or equivalent) helps me come to peace with letting go. . . another TPFer advised to try styling it for a few weeks and seeing if it sparks joy, but PB weight was also an issue for me. BTW, I’m also an ultralight bag traveler. But I think that’s a function of age
> @sherrylynn, love the photo bomb from your new addition to your family, Jolene. She looks happy and relaxed!
> @momasaurus, Barbie and GI Joe?
> @Purses & Perfumes, did you post pics of your cross stitch cards for friends ans family? What an amazing gift! I will scroll back to see if I missed them as I only recall your gorgeous kitchen sampler.
> @doni, I didn’t wear blue bags for years (ebene was my go to dark neutral), and then suddenly, I adored blue. I love your blue indigo Verrou with leather strap. I didn’t think I’d like the clasp, but suddenly I saw your bag and the clasp was perfect. Something to put on a future list
> I was fortunate to have gotten a black 33 Evelyne sellier for DH as I had been looking for one for some months. 8 thought I was safe from its allure since I’m not really an evelyne person anymore and since his gold 33 is too big on me. A 29 is still really my size, but I will probably end up ‘borrowing’ this once he’s worn it a few times. I sent it to @docride for weatherizing. (DH and I were stuck in the rain for ten minutes waiting for his covid vaccine. I had my black barenia B30 and he had his gold 33 sellier evelyn in vache Hunter). Although they were rained on, a few hours later at home, they dried and were pristine.
> Also, I very rarely ever wear the LV I kept (vintage from my own closet Sprouse long alma — it used to be called the knitting needle alma— that is a forever piece for me)  but I was playing with an outfit and snapped a pic. The jacket is part of a RTW splurge (esp bc I haven’t worn white boucle wool since I bought one in 2002). I’m determined to buy forever pieces (for me) and use and wear the things I love.
> View attachment 5009571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009572


beautiful Evelyne! I love your jackets very chic!


whateve said:


> I bought my daughter this Poppy sequin backpack back then.
> View attachment 5009574
> 
> Then later I bought this adorable drawstring but couldn't think of when I would use it so I returned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009575


I love!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> It's here, and I *love* it! Picture to follow this weekend, plus a bag spill. I don't think I would swap out the strap, now that I've used it for a few days. Only if the bag were really overloaded, but I can't really see doing that.
> 
> I bought it in the "almost perfect" sale… but there's no "almost" about it. I can't find a single thing wrong with it. I've carried it every day this week… which tells you something!


I am so happy it is working for you. Just don't put to much in it. Of course I will need a photo.


----------



## doni

@Vintage Leather I am very sorry for your loss. Loosing a parent is always hard, but this current situation makes everything even harder... It breaks my heart just thinking not being able to be fully there or be given the chance to go through the natural grieving process... All the best to you.


----------



## doni

@880 I think you’d love the Verrou, it is such a practical bag too.
Despite having been tempted by the mini Evelyn for a second, I am also not an Evie person, but in sellier it looks oh so sleek.
I’d be happy to shop in your closet too. Btw, you always seem to be wearing perfect black pants (which is such a NY thing, I find). What‘s your intel on that?


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> @Vintage Leather, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that you can celebrate your fathers life in September as planned and that you and your family take care of each other during this difficult time. We are here for you to talk about feelings or chat about lovely purchases you make to get yourself through these stressful times. Your CDC, and of course the mabe pearls and the hat, sound lovely, classic and very usable. Hugs
> 
> @Sparkletastic, invisaline sounds like a great diet aid. I’m looking forward to trying them soon. Also the sequined coach poppy bags sound amazing! There should be room in the closet just because something sparks happy memories ans makes you smile
> @whateve, I am so glad you are getting out more now that you are vaccinated! I love your vintage coach bag (from 1997? ) and the deep rich blue sparkly metallic one. I thought of your exercise balance thingie bc I nearly fell over yesterday (trying to put my fleecy Amazon pants on)
> @Kimbashop, I use makeup bags as clutches too and love balenciaga doe that purpose. Your emerald is gorgeous paired with your GMs scarf and I also love your vintage snakeskin. Happy belated birthday!
> @whateve, I am so glad you are getting out more now that you are vaccinated! I love your vintage coach bag (from 1997? ) and the deep rich blue sparkly metallic one. I thought of your exercise balance thingie bc I nearly fell over yesterday (trying to put my fleecy Amazon pants on)
> @Kimbashop, I use makeup bags as clutches too and love balenciaga doe that purpose. Your emerald is gorgeous paired with your GMs scarf and I also love your vintage snakeskin. Happy belated birthday!
> @BowieFan1971, thank you for your advice on product! I adore your new scarf, but I meant to post a few days ago, that I think any scarf or bag color would make your eyes pop bc they are the most beautiful jewel color
> @Cookiefiend, ITA with @bobkat1991, re the 18 being the perfect size! I’d like to get on the waitlist too! The vibrato is stunning. Will scroll back to see if I can find a glimpse of your embroidery.
> @FizzyWater, I let go of a long PB in marron fonce fjord, and have regretted it for years. I keep a blue Jean bag as my one placeholder bright H bag bc it keeps me from buying other colors, but I can understand the dilemma of not using it. I did find that @diane278 ‘s trick of keeping a bag In the basement closet (or equivalent) helps me come to peace with letting go. . . another TPFer advised to try styling it for a few weeks and seeing if it sparks joy, but PB weight was also an issue for me. BTW, I’m also an ultralight bag traveler. But I think that’s a function of age
> @sherrylynn, love the photo bomb from your new addition to your family, Jolene. She looks happy and relaxed!
> @momasaurus, Barbie and GI Joe?
> @Purses & Perfumes, did you post pics of your cross stitch cards for friends ans family? What an amazing gift! I will scroll back to see if I missed them as I only recall your gorgeous kitchen sampler.
> @doni, I didn’t wear blue bags for years (ebene was my go to dark neutral), and then suddenly, I adored blue. I love your blue indigo Verrou with leather strap. I didn’t think I’d like the clasp, but suddenly I saw your bag and the clasp was perfect. Something to put on a future list
> I was fortunate to have gotten a black 33 Evelyne sellier for DH as I had been looking for one for some months. 8 thought I was safe from its allure since I’m not really an evelyne person anymore and since his gold 33 is too big on me. A 29 is still really my size, but I will probably end up ‘borrowing’ this once he’s worn it a few times. I sent it to @docride for weatherizing. (DH and I were stuck in the rain for ten minutes waiting for his covid vaccine. I had my black barenia B30 and he had his gold 33 sellier evelyn in vache Hunter). Although they were rained on, a few hours later at home, they dried and were pristine.
> Also, I very rarely ever wear the LV I kept (vintage from my own closet Sprouse long alma — it used to be called the knitting needle alma— that is a forever piece for me)  but I was playing with an outfit and snapped a pic. The jacket is part of a RTW splurge (esp bc I haven’t worn white boucle wool since I bought one in 2002). I’m determined to buy forever pieces (for me) and use and wear the things I love.
> View attachment 5009571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009572


Both jackets and bags looks fabulous on you.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Sorry for all the individual posts. My phone would not post them as one post. The super bright Mz I just received. Not sure it is staying yet. I am paring down some blues but at the moment I still own them all.


Which are the two PL tote colors? I love the first one.


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.
> Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.
> 
> It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.
> 
> So, stats:
> 
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 21
> Total out : 276
> 
> My Total Outs are for my 2021 in 2021. The majority are from January, and only include sales, donations (no landfill, no trash!) and gifts. Gifts are only counted if solicited (ie sending family some of the glass art and marbles VintageMama and I made years ago, sending my aunt Vintage Daddy’s fountain pen collection and including several bottles from my ink... No dumping things on people with no need or desire for the thing.)
> 
> My three purchases are a pair of Mabe pearl earrings, a 90s era Philip Treacy straw hat with fabulous buckles, and a Collier de Chien bracelet (black box and gold). The CdC is a new style for me, so it may be returned, but I want to try it.


So very sorry to read all this. You sound quite clear-headed, though. I hope you are navigating all this without extra stress and worry. We are here to listen!


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> That's a pretty color, and I LOVE the Lunar New Year case! I opted for the Batik one, which is oddly named because it looks like an art deco design to me. I love it. I'm planning on getting another Guerlain soon; love the formula.


I got a Batik case too!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> It's here, and I *love* it! Picture to follow this weekend, plus a bag spill. I don't think I would swap out the strap, now that I've used it for a few days. Only if the bag were really overloaded, but I can't really see doing that.
> 
> I bought it in the "almost perfect" sale… but there's no "almost" about it. I can't find a single thing wrong with it. I've carried it every day this week… which tells you something!


So glad you like it! Looking forward to your pix and bag spill.


----------



## sherrylynn

Cookiefiend said:


> Great bags, but - omg. Jolene!
> what a sweetie! ❤❤❤


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> @Vintage Leather, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that you can celebrate your fathers life in September as planned and that you and your family take care of each other during this difficult time. We are here for you to talk about feelings or chat about lovely purchases you make to get yourself through these stressful times. Your CDC, and of course the mabe pearls and the hat, sound lovely, classic and very usable. Hugs
> 
> @Sparkletastic, invisaline sounds like a great diet aid. I’m looking forward to trying them soon. Also the sequined coach poppy bags sound amazing! There should be room in the closet just because something sparks happy memories ans makes you smile
> @whateve, I am so glad you are getting out more now that you are vaccinated! I love your vintage coach bag (from 1997? ) and the deep rich blue sparkly metallic one. I thought of your exercise balance thingie bc I nearly fell over yesterday (trying to put my fleecy Amazon pants on)
> @Kimbashop, I use makeup bags as clutches too and love balenciaga doe that purpose. Your emerald is gorgeous paired with your GMs scarf and I also love your vintage snakeskin. Happy belated birthday!
> @whateve, I am so glad you are getting out more now that you are vaccinated! I love your vintage coach bag (from 1997? ) and the deep rich blue sparkly metallic one. I thought of your exercise balance thingie bc I nearly fell over yesterday (trying to put my fleecy Amazon pants on)
> @Kimbashop, I use makeup bags as clutches too and love balenciaga doe that purpose. Your emerald is gorgeous paired with your GMs scarf and I also love your vintage snakeskin. Happy belated birthday!
> @BowieFan1971, thank you for your advice on product! I adore your new scarf, but I meant to post a few days ago, that I think any scarf or bag color would make your eyes pop bc they are the most beautiful jewel color
> @Cookiefiend, ITA with @bobkat1991, re the 18 being the perfect size! I’d like to get on the waitlist too! The vibrato is stunning. Will scroll back to see if I can find a glimpse of your embroidery.
> @FizzyWater, I let go of a long PB in marron fonce fjord, and have regretted it for years. I keep a blue Jean bag as my one placeholder bright H bag bc it keeps me from buying other colors, but I can understand the dilemma of not using it. I did find that @diane278 ‘s trick of keeping a bag In the basement closet (or equivalent) helps me come to peace with letting go. . . another TPFer advised to try styling it for a few weeks and seeing if it sparks joy, but PB weight was also an issue for me. BTW, I’m also an ultralight bag traveler. But I think that’s a function of age
> @sherrylynn, love the photo bomb from your new addition to your family, Jolene. She looks happy and relaxed!
> @momasaurus, Barbie and GI Joe?
> @Purses & Perfumes, did you post pics of your cross stitch cards for friends ans family? What an amazing gift! I will scroll back to see if I missed them as I only recall your gorgeous kitchen sampler.
> @doni, I didn’t wear blue bags for years (ebene was my go to dark neutral), and then suddenly, I adored blue. I love your blue indigo Verrou with leather strap. I didn’t think I’d like the clasp, but suddenly I saw your bag and the clasp was perfect. Something to put on a future list
> I was fortunate to have gotten a black 33 Evelyne sellier for DH as I had been looking for one for some months. 8 thought I was safe from its allure since I’m not really an evelyne person anymore and since his gold 33 is too big on me. A 29 is still really my size, but I will probably end up ‘borrowing’ this once he’s worn it a few times. I sent it to @docride for weatherizing. (DH and I were stuck in the rain for ten minutes waiting for his covid vaccine. I had my black barenia B30 and he had his gold 33 sellier evelyn in vache Hunter). Although they were rained on, a few hours later at home, they dried and were pristine.
> Also, I very rarely ever wear the LV I kept (vintage from my own closet Sprouse long alma — it used to be called the knitting needle alma— that is a forever piece for me)  but I was playing with an outfit and snapped a pic. The jacket is part of a RTW splurge (esp bc I haven’t worn white boucle wool since I bought one in 2002). I’m determined to buy forever pieces (for me) and use and wear the things I love.
> View attachment 5009571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009572


I  the white boucle jacket - so chic!
The Evie is not my favorite bag... but I do really like it in Sellier! 


Sparkletastic said:


> I looooove the lock on ybe first bag!
> 
> Yummy Dior!
> I really like your Gucci!
> Stunning, classic beauty!
> Memory Lane: I was crazy about the Coach Poppy line when it came out. They had sequin bags at one time and I went cuckoo collecting them.   My style has changed drastically so I don't know how I’d wear them again but I still have a love for them. They just made me happy!
> I’m so very sorry for your loss.


Thank you! I might be falling down the Dior slide...  


whateve said:


> I bought my daughter this Poppy sequin backpack back then.
> View attachment 5009574
> 
> Then later I bought this adorable drawstring but couldn't think of when I would use it so I returned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009575


Wow!!


----------



## momasaurus

My blue bags have been stable for several years: navy Dalvy, indigo barenia Picotin 18, and turquoise something from Massacesi:


----------



## momasaurus

momasaurus said:


> My blue bags have been stable for several years: navy Dalvy, indigo barenia Picotin 18, and turquoise something from Massacesi:
> 
> View attachment 5009847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009848
> View attachment 5009847
> View attachment 5009848


The MM is a hera celeste merinos. Found a ticket to Tanglewood in the pocket, from a few years ago, so this bag probably had a bottle of wine in it, along with warm socks and a shawl (unpredictable summer nights in Massachusetts!).


----------



## momasaurus

Blue bags I rehomed years ago: blue Jean Clemence trim and Massacesi midi zip Selene in a shiny leather — I forget the name.


----------



## doni

momasaurus said:


> My blue bags have been stable for several years: navy Dalvy, indigo barenia Picotin 18, and turquoise something from Massacesi:
> 
> View attachment 5009847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009848
> View attachment 5009847
> View attachment 5009848



Indigo Barenia...
the gorgeousness...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes, did you post pics of your cross stitch cards for friends ans family? What an amazing gift! I will scroll back to see if I missed them as I only recall your gorgeous kitchen sampler.


The cross stitch cards have been given away so I don't have pics of those, but I might still have pics of the patterns.  If I find them, I will post pics.  Love your jackets!


Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.
> Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.
> 
> It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Which are the two PL tote colors? I love the first one.


The darker one is deep water and the lighter is bluebell.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> My blue bags have been stable for several years: navy Dalvy, indigo barenia Picotin 18, and turquoise something from Massacesi:
> 
> View attachment 5009847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009848
> View attachment 5009847
> View attachment 5009848


I adore your Picotin. The others are lovely too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> My blue bags have been stable for several years: navy Dalvy, indigo barenia Picotin 18, and turquoise something from Massacesi:
> 
> View attachment 5009847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009848
> View attachment 5009847
> View attachment 5009848


A navy barenia Pico!  How marvelous!
And,   Navy Dalvy Twin!


----------



## 880

Thank you for your compliments @keodi, @BowieFan1971, @Cookiefiend, @doni, @Purses & Perfumes, @Kimbashop,  all! 
@doni, Your pic made me decide to put the verrou on the list to eventually purchase. Re black leggings: ive always wanted to try helmet Lang leggings that I believe you mentioned a while ago. My  pants in the pic are brunello charcoal grey twill pants with a wide cuff (I think brunello makes a version every season). They run large.  I also wear wolford leggings;  athleta half pleather, half knit leggings; lulu lemon leggings. On the chanel RTW thread, Vuori leggings and joggers were  popularized by @pigleto972001 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-rtw-reveals-chit-chat-info-thread.575102/page-1347. 
Sometimes instead of black, I go for a Night camoflage which is usually charcoal grey, black and/or midnight blue. During covid, I’ve lived in Chelsea boot doc martens.


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> @Vintage Leather, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that you can celebrate your fathers life in September as planned and that you and your family take care of each other during this difficult time. We are here for you to talk about feelings or chat about lovely purchases you make to get yourself through these stressful times. Your CDC, and of course the mabe pearls and the hat, sound lovely, classic and very usable. Hugs
> 
> @Sparkletastic, invisaline sounds like a great diet aid. I’m looking forward to trying them soon. Also the sequined coach poppy bags sound amazing! There should be room in the closet just because something sparks happy memories ans makes you smile
> @whateve, I am so glad you are getting out more now that you are vaccinated! I love your vintage coach bag (from 1997? ) and the deep rich blue sparkly metallic one. I thought of your exercise balance thingie bc I nearly fell over yesterday (trying to put my fleecy Amazon pants on)
> @Kimbashop, I use makeup bags as clutches too and love balenciaga doe that purpose. Your emerald is gorgeous paired with your GMs scarf and I also love your vintage snakeskin. Happy belated birthday!
> @whateve, I am so glad you are getting out more now that you are vaccinated! I love your vintage coach bag (from 1997? ) and the deep rich blue sparkly metallic one. I thought of your exercise balance thingie bc I nearly fell over yesterday (trying to put my fleecy Amazon pants on)
> @Kimbashop, I use makeup bags as clutches too and love balenciaga doe that purpose. Your emerald is gorgeous paired with your GMs scarf and I also love your vintage snakeskin. Happy belated birthday!
> @BowieFan1971, thank you for your advice on product! I adore your new scarf, but I meant to post a few days ago, that I think any scarf or bag color would make your eyes pop bc they are the most beautiful jewel color
> @Cookiefiend, ITA with @bobkat1991, re the 18 being the perfect size! I’d like to get on the waitlist too! The vibrato is stunning. Will scroll back to see if I can find a glimpse of your embroidery.
> @FizzyWater, I let go of a long PB in marron fonce fjord, and have regretted it for years. I keep a blue Jean bag as my one placeholder bright H bag bc it keeps me from buying other colors, but I can understand the dilemma of not using it. I did find that @diane278 ‘s trick of keeping a bag In the basement closet (or equivalent) helps me come to peace with letting go. . . another TPFer advised to try styling it for a few weeks and seeing if it sparks joy, but PB weight was also an issue for me. BTW, I’m also an ultralight bag traveler. But I think that’s a function of age
> @sherrylynn, love the photo bomb from your new addition to your family, Jolene. She looks happy and relaxed!
> @momasaurus, Barbie and GI Joe?
> @Purses & Perfumes, did you post pics of your cross stitch cards for friends ans family? What an amazing gift! I will scroll back to see if I missed them as I only recall your gorgeous kitchen sampler.
> @doni, I didn’t wear blue bags for years (ebene was my go to dark neutral), and then suddenly, I adored blue. I love your blue indigo Verrou with leather strap. I didn’t think I’d like the clasp, but suddenly I saw your bag and the clasp was perfect. Something to put on a future list
> I was fortunate to have gotten a black 33 Evelyne sellier for DH as I had been looking for one for some months. 8 thought I was safe from its allure since I’m not really an evelyne person anymore and since his gold 33 is too big on me. A 29 is still really my size, but I will probably end up ‘borrowing’ this once he’s worn it a few times. I sent it to @docride for weatherizing. (DH and I were stuck in the rain for ten minutes waiting for his covid vaccine. I had my black barenia B30 and he had his gold 33 sellier evelyn in vache Hunter). Although they were rained on, a few hours later at home, they dried and were pristine.
> Also, I very rarely ever wear the LV I kept (vintage from my own closet Sprouse long alma — it used to be called the knitting needle alma— that is a forever piece for me)  but I was playing with an outfit and snapped a pic. The jacket is part of a RTW splurge (esp bc I haven’t worn white boucle wool since I bought one in 2002). I’m determined to buy forever pieces (for me) and use and wear the things I love.
> View attachment 5009571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009572


I LOVE your white jacket. It looks so great on you with your scarf and bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> The MM is a hera celeste merinos. Found a ticket to Tanglewood in the pocket, from a few years ago, so this bag probably had a bottle of wine in it, along with warm socks and a shawl (unpredictable summer nights in Massachusetts!).


Tanglewood. *Sigh* And the Hera is a perfect wine tote.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Indigo Barenia...
> the gorgeousness...


Thanks so much. It can pass for black sometimes.


dcooney4 said:


> The darker one is deep water and the lighter is bluebell.


Noted. Thanks! 


dcooney4 said:


> I adore your Picotin. The others are lovely too.


And thanks again!


Cookiefiend said:


> A navy barenia Pico!  How marvelous!
> And,   Navy Dalvy Twin!


The twilly strap is all because of you!


Kimbashop said:


> Tanglewood. *Sigh* And the Hera is a perfect wine tote.


Yes, remember real life?


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I bought my daughter this Poppy sequin backpack back then.
> View attachment 5009574
> 
> Then later I bought this adorable drawstring but couldn't think of when I would use it so I returned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009575


YES!!  I loved those bags. They are so deliciously over the top! I actually carried mine and didn’t care one lick about the rolled eyes and groans of my friends.  I had the red and blue in the large sloucy style and the gold bucket. (Photos from GoogleSo much fun!






——————

Invisalign update for those considering it. I still hate them. LOL! So, I got one of the add on products that shortens the time. https://acceledent.com/home/
With the Acceledent, I’ll change retainers twice a week versus once so I’ll be done in half the time.  It’s worth every penny! I’m super compliant (keeping them in my mouth as much as possible to help this along too. As a result, my IM has turned into OMAD and the evil covid weight weight continues to (slowly) come off. So, I’m killing 2 beauty demons with one retainer. 

I’m inspired by the skincare suggestions and made an apt with a dermatologist. I’m lucky in that I inherited easy peasy good skin. But, it only makes sense to preserve vs trying to fix what I ignored later on.

———————

I’ve combined the color weeks and monthly challenges into one post. I’ve shortened both so that it doesn’t take up too much room on the page.

@Vlad - please pin post #4350 to the top of our thread. Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*March Shopping Your Closet Challenges*


March 8th is International Women’s Day with the colors purple and green. Wear your purple and green bags, slg’s, scarfs this month.
March 20th is the International Day of Happiness. Wear the bag that makes you happiest at least twice this month even if it doesn’t necessarily fit your outfit or where you’re going. 
“March” it Out the Door - List that one bag that keeps hanging around at an aggressive price so it goes this month (alternatively donate or gift it)
Non bag challenge: Digital Declutter - delete unused apps, delete the documents you don’t need, delete emails you don’t need to refer to, unsubscribe from email lists/newsletters, clear out your downloads folder, clean up your bookmarks, organize, delete and back up your photos.

————————
*COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE!*

Feb. 7: Red (including burgundy)
Feb. 14: Orange & Yellow
Feb. 21: Green
Feb. 28: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
Mar. 7: Violet (including purple & pink)
Mar. 14: Black
Mar. 21: Gray
Mar 28: White & Cream
Mar. 31: Brown & Tan
Apr. 4: Metallic (gold, silver, bronze and more!)
Apr. 11: Jeweled and all other embellished
Apr. 18: Multicolored


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> My blue bags have been stable for several years: navy Dalvy, indigo barenia Picotin 18, and turquoise something from Massacesi:
> 
> View attachment 5009847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009848
> View attachment 5009847
> View attachment 5009848


Your Dalvy, and Pico!  I love the blue Massacesi  beautiful vivid blue.


momasaurus said:


> Blue bags I rehomed years ago: blue Jean Clemence trim and Massacesi midi zip Selene in a shiny leather — I forget the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009863
> View attachment 5009864


Those Trims!!! I love the trim!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> My mom was a “saver” and I saw her live her whole life never using the clothing, china, party goods, household items that she bought (usually after haunting second hand shops) and hoarded. So, I’m the opposite. I make sure my “best” items are wearable in my regular - non covid  - life. I use my best china, my best glassware and I - non covid - will use any excuse to throw a party or travel.
> 
> Where I can be draconian is in financial saving / investing. Hypersaving makes me happy and left to my own devices, I would have bought serviceable good quality items but probably never bought luxury items. LOL! Mr. S and I balance each other out because he has a “life of plenty” outlook and will buy the nice things which I always sheepishly yet thoroughly enjoy once they’re acquired. I know my financial outlook comes from being raised by entrepreneurs who pinched / beat / strangled and cussed out every penny to build a successful business. My brain has never made the transition to understanding that you can actually _spend_ the money guilt free once you _have_ it.


My mom was/is (she's still here… at age 96!!!) exactly like yours. Never used the good stuff, never wore the pretty things. I make it a point to do exactly the opposite, just as you do. If I have something nice (good-quality crystal, f'rinstance) I use it often. Not just when company comes. And I wear my nice clothes. Otherwise, what's the point? As the writer said, you can't take it with you.

And Mr. PG & I balance each other out in the same way you & Mr. S do. Isn't that interesting? I save & save and SAVE. I suppose because my parents did. Mr. PG believes in saving, also. But when there's enough saved, he wants us to treat ourselves. A week in San Francisco to see an opera, visit museums, and… um… shop. A new piece of art because we met the artist at a local gallery and we want to support her work. (See the nice things we did before the pandemic? Aaaaaargh.) Anyway. He's always right. These little splurges ultimately make me happy.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I’m going to *try* to not buy any bags til the covid situation is such that I can go back out and about and actually enjoy my bags / wardrobe. I’m just so tired of the boredom of sheltering in place that my mind is trying to find excitement. Most of the people I know are socializing again as if something has changed (which it hasn’t in my country). We personally don’t have factors that put us at higher risk but we feel SIP is the right thing to do. And, I just lost another friend to covid last week. It’s just after a year it’s getting HARD!!!


Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry for your loss. I agree with you that it isn't time yet to be out & about. Too soon to be taking chances. 
We lost a dear family member to Covid in January. He was quite old, but still…


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> I would say that some moments/scenes can be better in the movie than the book. One example: In the Harry Potter books Hedwig dies helpless, trapped in the cage. In the movie Hedwig dies saving Harry. I like the movie version of that better. Another one:  For all my love of, and respect for, Shakespeare, I never believed the scene in Richard III, when he basically seduces the widow over her dead husband's body. It just seemed too unrealistic that she'd react that way. Then I saw Al Pacino, and I forget the actress, do the scene. Suddenly it was totally believable. Her emotional vulnerability in that moment, which the actress portrayed so well... His overpowering charisma and personality... Great reminder that Shakespeare intended his plays to be watched, not read.


I completely agree with you about that scene. It was completely believable the way it was portrayed in the movie.

When Mr. PG and I lived in Salt Lake City, we used to go to Cedar City for the Utah Shakesperean Festival. Our first year, I remember attending an introductory seminar led by Fred Adams, the original founder of the festival. He told us that he was always asked if he recommended that people read the plays in advance of attending the festival. And he always answered that in Shakespeare's time, the audience would NOT have done this… that the plays were written to be watched, NOT read! That made a big impression on me.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Hmmmm I don't think I'll be able to get my blues on time because I have stuff in boxes and stuff in a shipping container!


----------



## Jereni

So I saw this photo the other day (credit to a TPFer but I can’t remember who), and it reminded me of a brief convo somewhere up-thread about having a ‘perfectly curated closet’.




To me that phrase suggests having a slim number of quintessential, fabulous pieces, which would cover all situations. And then I had a hilarious mental exercise trying to figure out what those would be from MY collection.

I came up with the below, if I keep it to 5:



Prada tote - work
Fendi peekaboo - fancier outings, conferences
Celine luggage - errands, around town
Proenza ps11 - dinners, festivals
Chanel WOC - formal events, night out

Curious to hear from others - which 5 bags from your closet would represent your ‘perfectly curated collection’?  Or would this be bags you don’t have yet?

Edited to add: for me, this was not actually the same as what are my _favorite_ 5 bags, more - which are the most classic, fabulous, AND versatile.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> So I saw this photo the other day (credit to a TPFer but I can’t remember who), and it reminded me of a brief convo somewhere up-thread about having a ‘perfectly curated closet’.
> View attachment 5011521
> 
> 
> 
> To me that phrase suggests having a slim number of quintessential, fabulous pieces, which would cover all situations. And then I had a hilarious mental exercise trying to figure out what those would be from MY collection.
> 
> I came up with the below, if I keep it to 5:
> View attachment 5011524
> 
> 
> Prada tote - work
> Fendi peekaboo - fancier outings, conferences
> Celine luggage - errands, around town
> Proenza ps11 - dinners, festivals
> Chanel WOC - formal events, night out
> 
> Curious to hear from others - which 5 bags from your closet would represent your ‘perfectly curated collection’?  Or would this be bags you don’t have yet?
> 
> Edited to add: for me, this was not actually the same as what are my _favorite_ 5 bags, more - which are the most classic, fabulous, AND versatile.


Tough choice, but here are my 5

-RL Speedy 25-style bag in black...a place holder for my one Hermès black bag yet to be purchased
-Coach tote in saddle...a true classic and versatile as heck
-Hermès Bolide 18 in orange...my pop of color bag, clean lines
-LV mono Alma PM...classic, elegant, never out of style
-Gucci mono canvas doctor bag in navy...perfect with jeans, can travel well

I would add my straw bag as a runner up and a red bag. Have not found THE red bag yet.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> My mom was/is (she's still here… at age 96!!!) exactly like yours. Never used the good stuff, never wore the pretty things. I make it a point to do exactly the opposite, just as you do. If I have something nice (good-quality crystal, f'rinstance) I use it often. Not just when company comes. And I wear my nice clothes. Otherwise, what's the point? As the writer said, you can't take it with you.
> 
> And Mr. PG & I balance each other out in the same way you & Mr. S do. Isn't that interesting? I save & save and SAVE. I suppose because my parents did. Mr. PG believes in saving, also. But when there's enough saved, he wants us to treat ourselves. A week in San Francisco to see an opera, visit museums, and… um… shop. A new piece of art because we met the artist at a local gallery and we want to support her work. (See the nice things we did before the pandemic? Aaaaaargh.) Anyway. He's always right. These little splurges ultimately make me happy.


It’s so good to “see” you @ElainePG. I have been inconsistent about being here but I think I read you weren’t feeling well for a while. I hope all is well.


ElainePG said:


> Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry for your loss. I agree with you that it isn't time yet to be out & about. Too soon to be taking chances.
> We lost a dear family member to Covid in January. He was quite old, but still…


I’m very sorry for your loss as well. And every life is precious. 





Jereni said:


> So I saw this photo the other day (credit to a TPFer but I can’t remember who), and it reminded me of a brief convo somewhere up-thread about having a ‘perfectly curated closet’.
> View attachment 5011521
> 
> 
> 
> To me that phrase suggests having a slim number of quintessential, fabulous pieces, which would cover all situations. And then I had a hilarious mental exercise trying to figure out what those would be from MY collection.
> 
> I came up with the below, if I keep it to 5:
> View attachment 5011524
> 
> 
> Prada tote - work
> Fendi peekaboo - fancier outings, conferences
> Celine luggage - errands, around town
> Proenza ps11 - dinners, festivals
> Chanel WOC - formal events, night out
> 
> Curious to hear from others - which 5 bags from your closet would represent your ‘perfectly curated collection’?  Or would this be bags you don’t have yet?
> 
> Edited to add: for me, this was not actually the same as what are my _favorite_ 5 bags, more - which are the most classic, fabulous, AND versatile.


 Oooh!  You do have a great “capsule” collection inside your full collection. I don’t know that I do.  I think my variety covers everything and it would be hard for me to function without almost all of them. But, this is a great challenge. Let me ponder....


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> So I saw this photo the other day (credit to a TPFer but I can’t remember who), and it reminded me of a brief convo somewhere up-thread about having a ‘perfectly curated closet’.
> View attachment 5011521
> 
> 
> 
> To me that phrase suggests having a slim number of quintessential, fabulous pieces, which would cover all situations. And then I had a hilarious mental exercise trying to figure out what those would be from MY collection.
> 
> I came up with the below, if I keep it to 5:
> View attachment 5011524
> 
> 
> Prada tote - work
> Fendi peekaboo - fancier outings, conferences
> Celine luggage - errands, around town
> Proenza ps11 - dinners, festivals
> Chanel WOC - formal events, night out
> 
> Curious to hear from others - which 5 bags from your closet would represent your ‘perfectly curated collection’?  Or would this be bags you don’t have yet?
> 
> Edited to add: for me, this was not actually the same as what are my _favorite_ 5 bags, more - which are the most classic, fabulous, AND versatile.


Good challenge! Here’s my 5:


For festivals/parks/zoo: Gucci Soho Disco. It holds just enough & is lightweight enough I can carry it all day.
Formal/nights out: LV Vavin Chain wallet. Holds the essentials & the chain makes it easier to use than a clutch.
Work: Ferragamo tote. Holds a ton, it’s a versatile color & doesn’t scream designer in the workplace.
Day/errands: Coach Charlie Bucket. Any bucket bag will do though since I find them easy to use 
Ferragamo Butterfly Studio - just because she’s gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG!  I figured that my hermit in the cave routine should have some benefit so I just got Invisalign. I aways had straight teeth but noticed some were shifting over the last few years. So, I decided why not preserve my smile and dental health?
> 
> Well...its almost the end of week one and I hate / love them.  No pain but I’m very aware in an unpleasant way of the plastic in my mouth. And, I have a lisp that I read will go away.
> 
> But, on the bright side, I’ve lost 3 pounds.  Its a hassle to take them out, brush & floss my teeth and clean the retainers if I eat or drink _anything_ but water. So...the mindless covid snacking has come to a screeching halt. LOL!
> 
> Anyone else have any type of braces / invisalign as an adult? What did you think about it? Tips and tricks?
> 
> Anyone else getting other “work” done? One of my acquaintances is getting breast implants due to home time at Covid. I’ve read of people getting facial plastic surgery because they can recover during home time.
> 
> Lots of different ways to cope and use the time...


Like @whateve , I've been knitting like crazy. I figured out early on in the pandemic that the family does NOT need any more hand-knit stuff, so I found a charity that accepts hand-knit scarves (also hats & blankets, but scarves are my thing at the moment) and distributes them across the country to people who need them. Men & women who are homeless, who live in shelters, or who have lost their dwellings due to natural disasters. Knitting keeps me from snacking (no way to eat M&Ms while wielding knitting needles, unless you want to get stabbed!) and of course it's a terrific cause.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *March Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> Brought to you by @Sparkletastic ❤
> 
> *March 8th is International Women’s Day* with the colors purple and green. Fun fact: Historically, purple was a colour that denoted justice and dignity, and now it is used to represent women. Green is a symbol of hope. Today, purple is the colour of International Women’s Day, and combined with green represents the feminist movement. Wear your purple and green bags, slg’s, scarfs this month.
> *March 20th is the International Day of Happiness*. Wear the bag that makes you happiest at least twice this month even if it doesn’t necessarily fit your outfit or where you’re going (e.g. an evening bag to the grocery store)
> *“March” it Out the Door* - List that one bag that keeps hanging around at an aggressive price so it goes this month (alternatively donate or gift it)
> Non bag challenge: *Digital Declutter* - delete unused apps, delete the documents you don’t need, delete emails you don’t need to refer to, unsubscribe from email lists/newsletters, clear out your downloads folder, clean up your bookmarks, organize, delete and back up your photos.


What fantastic challenges! I'm definitely going to wear purple AND green on March 8. 
And do the digital declutter, as well. It's a terrific idea.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Like @whateve , I've been knitting like crazy. I figured out early on in the pandemic that the family does NOT need any more hand-knit stuff, so I found a charity that accepts hand-knit scarves (also hats & blankets, but scarves are my thing at the moment) and distributes them across the country to people who need them. Men & women who are homeless, who live in shelters, or who have lost their dwellings due to natural disasters. Knitting keeps me from snacking (no way to eat M&Ms while wielding knitting needles, unless you want to get stabbed!) and of course it's a terrific cause.


Yes, it is very helpful to keep your hands busy to keep from snacking. It also gives me a sense of accomplishment. And yarn is a lot cheaper than new bags.


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> So I saw this photo the other day (credit to a TPFer but I can’t remember who), and it reminded me of a brief convo somewhere up-thread about having a ‘perfectly curated closet’.
> View attachment 5011521
> 
> 
> 
> To me that phrase suggests having a slim number of quintessential, fabulous pieces, which would cover all situations. And then I had a hilarious mental exercise trying to figure out what those would be from MY collection.
> 
> I came up with the below, if I keep it to 5:
> View attachment 5011524
> 
> 
> Prada tote - work
> Fendi peekaboo - fancier outings, conferences
> Celine luggage - errands, around town
> Proenza ps11 - dinners, festivals
> Chanel WOC - formal events, night out
> 
> Curious to hear from others - which 5 bags from your closet would represent your ‘perfectly curated collection’?  Or would this be bags you don’t have yet?
> 
> Edited to add: for me, this was not actually the same as what are my _favorite_ 5 bags, more - which are the most classic, fabulous, AND versatile.


Adore this curation so much! All of it is fabulous! Wow!
@whateve, I love your deep rich jewel tones of your capsule collection

WAIT WAIT, @JenJBS, @ElainePG, Hedwig dies! Wracking my brain trying to remember the books. . . When does that happen

I don’t really have a capsule collection of bags. Not sure if it would be capsule by function or type. Most of my bags could be used for work, dinner, errands (with varying capacity including a few totes)For fancy, some kind of clutch
I do have a small color range: tan, taupe, blue, gray, black, metallic

edit: here’s my attempt at a capsule:
Bottega Veneta karung San Marco; 30 barenia birkin, brushed phw; silver chèvre H envelop clutch;   etoupe Victoria 35; and, blue abysse 28 sellier Kelly, brushed phw( DH calls it the sexiest bag in the world).


Since 2008, @docride has weatherized and color corrected all of my H bags. H spa has always accepted any bag I send them, the last one being 28BBK for handle and sangler replacement (Claude/Pierre) but i haven’t done H spa recently due to the extremely long wait). YMMV. Last weekend, DH and I were caught for 10 minutes in the pouring rain, (awaiting the vaccine) and BBB and his gold sellier Vache hunter Evelyn 33 emerged unscathed).


----------



## whateve

Here is my capsule collection. I didn't put a lot of thought into it. If you ask me on another day, I'll likely pick different bags. There are many bags that could serve the same purpose. 
left to right:
BV cervo tote - I picked this because it is big enough for all purpose, has a zip top for security, is comfortable to carry, has fantastic leather, and is an awesome color.
Coach vintage (1996) red Sonoma pocket drawstring - because I love vintage, the leather is wonderful, it doesn't need babying, I love drawstrings, it is a great for a pop of color, has an infinitely adjustable strap so can be used as a shoulder bag or crossbody, is comfortable to carry, holds a decent amount.
Coach vintage (1998) Gramercy small satchel - it is very ladylike making it perfect for formal occasions but large enough to be carried everyday, has a nearly indestructible finish, a strap can be added for hands-free. In my opinion, this bag could go to head to head with any premier designer bag and match its quality.
Coach 2007 Bleecker shoulder bag - an easy to carry bag in a great size, has enough styling elements to not be boring, but neutral enough for everyday
Michael Kors suede Uptown Astor - I picked this because it is very different from my 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
other choices, giving me the most variety, I love suede, it is pettable, easy to carry, lots of pockets,


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Here is my capsule collection. I didn't put a lot of thought into it. If you ask me on another day, I'll likely pick different bags. There are many bags that could serve the same purpose.
> left to right:
> BV cervo tote - I picked this because it is big enough for all purpose, has a zip top for security, is comfortable to carry, has fantastic leather, and is an awesome color.
> Coach vintage (1996) red Sonoma pocket drawstring - because I love vintage, the leather is wonderful, it doesn't need babying, I love drawstrings, it is a great for a pop of color, has an infinitely adjustable strap so can be used as a shoulder bag or crossbody, is comfortable to carry, holds a decent amount.
> Coach vintage (1998) Gramercy small satchel - it is very ladylike making it perfect for formal occasions but large enough to be carried everyday, has a nearly indestructible finish, a strap can be added for hands-free. In my opinion, this bag could go to head to head with any premier designer bag and match its quality.
> Coach 2007 Bleecker shoulder bag - an easy to carry bag in a great size, has enough styling elements to not be boring, but neutral enough for everyday
> Michael Kors suede Uptown Astor - I picked this because it is very different from my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other choices, giving me the most variety, I love suede, it is pettable, easy to carry, lots of pockets,


That Gramercy!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Tough choice, but here are my 5
> 
> -RL Speedy 25-style bag in black...a place holder for my one Hermès black bag yet to be purchased
> -Coach tote in saddle...a true classic and versatile as heck
> -Hermès Bolide 18 in orange...my pop of color bag, clean lines
> -LV mono Alma PM...classic, elegant, never out of style
> -Gucci mono canvas doctor bag in navy...perfect with jeans, can travel well
> 
> I would add my straw bag as a runner up and a red bag. Have not found THE red bag yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011602
> View attachment 5011604



Great choices! Yeah narrowing it to 5 was super hard for me too.
I’m with you on having placeholders. For me, the Proenza and Chanel WOC are probably the placeholders, in terms of - I think I will find a more perfect version of that bag/need eventually.

For pops of color, currently I’d probably add my green Polene and pink BV pouch as runner-ups. But I don’t think I yet have my perfect green or perfect pink bag.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s so good to “see” you @ElainePG. I think my variety covers everything and it would be hard for me to function without almost all of them. But, this is a great challenge. Let me ponder....



Oh for sure... mainly it’s just a fun exercise. I don’t think I could do without a lot of mine either. 



baghabitz34 said:


> Good challenge! Here’s my 5:
> View attachment 5011690
> 
> For festivals/parks/zoo: Gucci Soho Disco. It holds just enough & is lightweight enough I can carry it all day.
> Formal/nights out: LV Vavin Chain wallet. Holds the essentials & the chain makes it easier to use than a clutch.
> Work: Ferragamo tote. Holds a ton, it’s a versatile color & doesn’t scream designer in the workplace.
> Day/errands: Coach Charlie Bucket. Any bucket bag will do though since I find them easy to use
> Ferragamo Butterfly Studio - just because she’s gorgeous!



Nice! Yeah camera shape bags like the Gucci are SO useful. If I find the perfect camel camera bag, that’s probably what will replace my Proenza someday.

That butterfly bag is amazing! I love it. Makes me go back to wanting that Ted Baker with birds on it.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> Here is my capsule collection. I didn't put a lot of thought into it. If you ask me on another day, I'll likely pick different bags. There are many bags that could serve the same purpose.
> left to right:
> BV cervo tote - I picked this because it is big enough for all purpose, has a zip top for security, is comfortable to carry, has fantastic leather, and is an awesome color.
> Coach vintage (1996) red Sonoma pocket drawstring - because I love vintage, the leather is wonderful, it doesn't need babying, I love drawstrings, it is a great for a pop of color, has an infinitely adjustable strap so can be used as a shoulder bag or crossbody, is comfortable to carry, holds a decent amount.
> Coach vintage (1998) Gramercy small satchel - it is very ladylike making it perfect for formal occasions but large enough to be carried everyday, has a nearly indestructible finish, a strap can be added for hands-free. In my opinion, this bag could go to head to head with any premier designer bag and match its quality.
> Coach 2007 Bleecker shoulder bag - an easy to carry bag in a great size, has enough styling elements to not be boring, but neutral enough for everyday
> Michael Kors suede Uptown Astor - I picked this because it is very different from my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other choices, giving me the most variety, I love suede, it is pettable, easy to carry, lots of pockets,



Love your choices! Esp that your selection has so much color. That’s something sorely missing from my 5.

I love that MK bag so much I want to STEAL it from you lol! That green!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Love your choices! Esp that your selection has so much color. That’s something sorely missing from my 5.
> 
> I love that MK bag so much I want to STEAL it from you lol! That green!


Thanks! I love color. That's the main reason I have so many bags.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Jereni said:


> So I saw this photo the other day (credit to a TPFer but I can’t remember who), and it reminded me of a brief convo somewhere up-thread about having a ‘perfectly curated closet’.
> View attachment 5011521
> 
> 
> 
> To me that phrase suggests having a slim number of quintessential, fabulous pieces, which would cover all situations. And then I had a hilarious mental exercise trying to figure out what those would be from MY collection.
> 
> I came up with the below, if I keep it to 5:
> View attachment 5011524
> 
> 
> Prada tote - work
> Fendi peekaboo - fancier outings, conferences
> Celine luggage - errands, around town
> Proenza ps11 - dinners, festivals
> Chanel WOC - formal events, night out
> 
> Curious to hear from others - which 5 bags from your closet would represent your ‘perfectly curated collection’?  Or would this be bags you don’t have yet?
> 
> Edited to add: for me, this was not actually the same as what are my _favorite_ 5 bags, more - which are the most classic, fabulous, AND versatile.



This was super interesting to think about! Not as easy as I thought it would be either. These definitely aren’t my favourite bags, and I have others I’d save before them if I was forced to cull my collection. But...

My curated five would be:

Errands / every day: Gucci Soho Disco (a bag I find so unexciting, but so useful).
Fancier occasions: Chanel medium classic flap (even though I prefer my jumbo, I find it too big for dinners, weddings, etc.)
Fun: Marc Jacobs galaxy print bag (accompanied me on many a messy night out).
Work: Mulberry Bayswater tote bag.
Just because: Dior Diorama (I love it).

As always not a lot of colour, because it’s me and I just love a black bag way too much.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone! I’ve been MIA for the past month or so. Life has been so busy as I continue marching towards the completion of my degree. I haven’t really said much else about my heart-break. I miss her very much. While I’m still reeling from the grief I have tried to distract myself with, arguably, healthier outlets. I’ve been counting my pennies for my cross-country move which has in turn caused mass reflection on my closet. At this moment I’m trying to sell that damier ebene speedy 30 I thrifted last year but the low-ballers are out in full force. $500? That’s basically asking for it for free. I hope everyone else has had a fulfilling couple of months. Stay healthy and safe.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry for your loss. I agree with you that it isn't time yet to be out & about. Too soon to be taking chances.
> We lost a dear family member to Covid in January. He was quite old, but still…


I am so sorry for your loss. This has been a tough year already.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> So I saw this photo the other day (credit to a TPFer but I can’t remember who), and it reminded me of a brief convo somewhere up-thread about having a ‘perfectly curated closet’.
> View attachment 5011521
> 
> 
> 
> To me that phrase suggests having a slim number of quintessential, fabulous pieces, which would cover all situations. And then I had a hilarious mental exercise trying to figure out what those would be from MY collection.
> 
> I came up with the below, if I keep it to 5:
> View attachment 5011524
> 
> 
> Prada tote - work
> Fendi peekaboo - fancier outings, conferences
> Celine luggage - errands, around town
> Proenza ps11 - dinners, festivals
> Chanel WOC - formal events, night out
> 
> Curious to hear from others - which 5 bags from your closet would represent your ‘perfectly curated collection’?  Or would this be bags you don’t have yet?
> 
> Edited to add: for me, this was not actually the same as what are my _favorite_ 5 bags, more - which are the most classic, fabulous, AND versatile.


I panicked just thinking about this. My life is to casual and I would probably lose my premium bags so I could not do this.


----------



## Jereni

Hazzelnut said:


> This was super interesting to think about! Not as easy as I thought it would be either. These definitely aren’t my favourite bags, and I have others I’d save before them if I was forced to cull my collection. But...
> 
> My curated five would be:
> 
> Errands / every day: Gucci Soho Disco (a bag I find so unexciting, but so useful).
> Fancier occasions: Chanel medium classic flap (even though I prefer my jumbo, I find it too big for dinners, weddings, etc.)
> Fun: Marc Jacobs galaxy print bag (accompanied me on many a messy night out).
> Work: Mulberry Bayswater tote bag.
> Just because: Dior Diorama (I love it).
> 
> As always not a lot of colour, because it’s me and I just love a black bag way too much.
> 
> View attachment 5012165



Gorgeous choices. These are so sleek and then the Galaxy bag is so mischievous! How long have you had your Disco? I’ve thought about that one many times over the years.

It’s a good idea to have a ‘just because’ category. My Fendi is probably that one for me. It technically doesn’t offer anything the Prada doesn’t, in terms of being an elegant larger bag. But there is NO version of my collection that does not have it in it.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous choices. These are so sleek and then the Galaxy bag is so mischievous! How long have you had your Disco? I’ve thought about that one many times over the years.
> 
> It’s a good idea to have a ‘just because’ category. My Fendi is probably that one for me. It technically doesn’t offer anything the Prada doesn’t, in terms of being an elegant larger bag. But there is NO version of my collection that does not have it in it.



Thank you! Had my Disco for 4 years. It still looks brand new, it’s my casual every day bag and what I bring on my trips with me as it fits so much. I couldn’t imagine not owning it, even though it’s quite underwhelming to look at.

I love that! Do you have pictures of your Fendi?


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Your Dalvy, and Pico!  I love the blue Massacesi  beautiful vivid blue.
> 
> Those Trims!!! I love the trim!


We have such similar taste, @keodi. It's always fun to have a soul sister here. Yes, at one time I had 6 trims. Too much guilt! Now I have four. Since one is really for summer (the toile/barenia) I don't feel too guilty, LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I completely agree with you about that scene. It was completely believable the way it was portrayed in the movie.
> 
> When Mr. PG and I lived in Salt Lake City, we used to go to Cedar City for the Utah Shakesperean Festival. Our first year, I remember attending an introductory seminar led by Fred Adams, the original founder of the festival. He told us that he was always asked if he recommended that people read the plays in advance of attending the festival. And he always answered that in Shakespeare's time, the audience would NOT have done this… that the plays were written to be watched, NOT read! That made a big impression on me.


Exactly. When you read, it's impossible to remember the Duke of Gloucester or the Earl of Sandringham or whatever. On stage it's easy to tell the guy in the green cloak from the guy with the hat, etc. Even just listening to audio versions of the plays (many on YouTube) is better than reading. I wish teachers would assign listening. Or reading along with an audio version. SOOO much more impactful.


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> So I saw this photo the other day (credit to a TPFer but I can’t remember who), and it reminded me of a brief convo somewhere up-thread about having a ‘perfectly curated closet’.
> View attachment 5011521
> 
> 
> 
> To me that phrase suggests having a slim number of quintessential, fabulous pieces, which would cover all situations. And then I had a hilarious mental exercise trying to figure out what those would be from MY collection.
> 
> I came up with the below, if I keep it to 5:
> View attachment 5011524
> 
> 
> Prada tote - work
> Fendi peekaboo - fancier outings, conferences
> Celine luggage - errands, around town
> Proenza ps11 - dinners, festivals
> Chanel WOC - formal events, night out
> 
> Curious to hear from others - which 5 bags from your closet would represent your ‘perfectly curated collection’?  Or would this be bags you don’t have yet?
> 
> Edited to add: for me, this was not actually the same as what are my _favorite_ 5 bags, more - which are the most classic, fabulous, AND versatile.


These are beautiful, and they even match your map~!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Tough choice, but here are my 5
> 
> -RL Speedy 25-style bag in black...a place holder for my one Hermès black bag yet to be purchased
> -Coach tote in saddle...a true classic and versatile as heck
> -Hermès Bolide 18 in orange...my pop of color bag, clean lines
> -LV mono Alma PM...classic, elegant, never out of style
> -Gucci mono canvas doctor bag in navy...perfect with jeans, can travel well
> 
> I would add my straw bag as a runner up and a red bag. Have not found THE red bag yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011602
> View attachment 5011604


I love this straw bag!


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> Here is my capsule collection. I didn't put a lot of thought into it. If you ask me on another day, I'll likely pick different bags. There are many bags that could serve the same purpose.
> left to right:
> BV cervo tote - I picked this because it is big enough for all purpose, has a zip top for security, is comfortable to carry, has fantastic leather, and is an awesome color.
> Coach vintage (1996) red Sonoma pocket drawstring - because I love vintage, the leather is wonderful, it doesn't need babying, I love drawstrings, it is a great for a pop of color, has an infinitely adjustable strap so can be used as a shoulder bag or crossbody, is comfortable to carry, holds a decent amount.
> Coach vintage (1998) Gramercy small satchel - it is very ladylike making it perfect for formal occasions but large enough to be carried everyday, has a nearly indestructible finish, a strap can be added for hands-free. In my opinion, this bag could go to head to head with any premier designer bag and match its quality.
> Coach 2007 Bleecker shoulder bag - an easy to carry bag in a great size, has enough styling elements to not be boring, but neutral enough for everyday
> Michael Kors suede Uptown Astor - I picked this because it is very different from my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other choices, giving me the most variety, I love suede, it is pettable, easy to carry, lots of pockets,


Everyone needs a pettable bag. I love all these!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Great choices! Yeah narrowing it to 5 was super hard for me too.
> I’m with you on having placeholders. For me, the Proenza and Chanel WOC are probably the placeholders, in terms of - I think I will find a more perfect version of that bag/need eventually.
> 
> For pops of color, currently I’d probably add my green Polene and pink BV pouch as runner-ups. But I don’t think I yet have my perfect green or perfect pink bag.
> 
> View attachment 5011932


Argh. I know I need a Polene at some point. My eye just gravitates to that shape and the dimples!


----------



## momasaurus

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been MIA for the past month or so. Life has been so busy as I continue marching towards the completion of my degree. I haven’t really said much else about my heart-break. I miss her very much. While I’m still reeling from the grief I have tried to distract myself with, arguably, healthier outlets. I’ve been counting my pennies for my cross-country move which has in turn caused mass reflection on my closet. At this moment I’m trying to sell that damier ebene speedy 30 I thrifted last year but the low-ballers are out in full force. $500? That’s basically asking for it for free. I hope everyone else has had a fulfilling couple of months. Stay healthy and safe.
> 
> View attachment 5012170


Nice to see you, and hang in there, Sakura! Getting the degree with be a great accomplishment. Everyone going to school in this pandemic-time deserves extra praise.


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> I love this straw bag!


My son bought it for me, the only bag he bought me, so it will be with me forever.  And it is totally cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Purple bag week starts tomorrow...       My wallet has gone into hiding, seems to think I'll fall in love with some purple bags. It's probably right.


----------



## crystal_cat

This is my late entry for orange/yellow. It's vintage versace from approx 1992  I love the small, structured style and the pvc fabric with leather is really low maintenance.


----------



## crystal_cat

Just in time for the blue week... both versace again. The quilted blue bag I've had for two years but haven't worn yet, which is ridiculous because it's so beautiful and I love it so much. My goal when lockdown is over is to find opportunities to take this bag off the display shelf and into the world!

The blue camo print camera bag has filled the role in my bag collection for a small, casual bag that can be used for so many occasions and is a perfect grab and go. Plus I love the hint of pink with the blue!


----------



## whateve

crystal_cat said:


> Just in time for the blue week... both versace again. The quilted blue bag I've had for two years but haven't worn yet, which is ridiculous because it's so beautiful and I love it so much. My goal when lockdown is over is to find opportunities to take this bag off the display shelf and into the world!
> 
> The blue camo print camera bag has filled the role in my bag collection for a small, casual bag that can be used for so many occasions and is a perfect grab and go. Plus I love the hint of pink with the blue!
> 
> View attachment 5012416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012417


I wanted that quilted Versace for years! I can't believe you haven't carried it! I used to make quilts with all the quilting done by hand so I was especially drawn to this style, and the color is great. I was considering the flap version but when I went back to try my things inside, something was off and I didn't get it.


----------



## Jereni

crystal_cat said:


> Just in time for the blue week... both versace again. The quilted blue bag I've had for two years but haven't worn yet, which is ridiculous because it's so beautiful and I love it so much. My goal when lockdown is over is to find opportunities to take this bag off the display shelf and into the world!
> 
> The blue camo print camera bag has filled the role in my bag collection for a small, casual bag that can be used for so many occasions and is a perfect grab and go. Plus I love the hint of pink with the blue!
> 
> View attachment 5012416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012417



That quilted bag is a stunner! Definitely the sort of bag that you design entire outfits around!


----------



## Jereni

I ended buying a blue bag this week as it turns out.

My Bottega Veneta love continues, in this case with the Arco tote. They make some huuuge versions of this bag, but this is the mini size and it’s adorable.







Got some greenish tones to it too. Can’t wait to wear it with all my spring outfits!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ugh you beyatches with these gorgeous dionysus/dioramas are killing me!
*Killing me!!!*​Off to check prices for second hand diors/guccis.....


----------



## dcooney4

crystal_cat said:


> This is my late entry for orange/yellow. It's vintage versace from approx 1992  I love the small, structured style and the pvc fabric with leather is really low maintenance.


It is very cool!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> So I saw this photo the other day (credit to a TPFer but I can’t remember who), and it reminded me of a brief convo somewhere up-thread about having a ‘perfectly curated closet’.
> View attachment 5011521
> 
> 
> 
> To me that phrase suggests having a slim number of quintessential, fabulous pieces, which would cover all situations. And then I had a hilarious mental exercise trying to figure out what those would be from MY collection.
> 
> I came up with the below, if I keep it to 5:
> View attachment 5011524
> 
> 
> Prada tote - work
> Fendi peekaboo - fancier outings, conferences
> Celine luggage - errands, around town
> Proenza ps11 - dinners, festivals
> Chanel WOC - formal events, night out
> 
> Curious to hear from others - which 5 bags from your closet would represent your ‘perfectly curated collection’?  Or would this be bags you don’t have yet?
> 
> Edited to add: for me, this was not actually the same as what are my _favorite_ 5 bags, more - which are the most classic, fabulous, AND versatile.


This was surprisingly hard for me, and I am still working on narrowing it down to the five bags that represent my perfectly curated collection.  I will try to add pics once I have solidified my choices.  By the way, I really enjoyed seeing everyone's beautifully curated collections.

Congrats on your cute Arco tote!  Is it hand carry only or does it come with a shoulder strap?  I really like the color you have chosen.  I had looked at this bag a while back, and really liked the brown color, but of course I have too many brown and tan bags!


----------



## dcooney4

crystal_cat said:


> Just in time for the blue week... both versace again. The quilted blue bag I've had for two years but haven't worn yet, which is ridiculous because it's so beautiful and I love it so much. My goal when lockdown is over is to find opportunities to take this bag off the display shelf and into the world!
> 
> The blue camo print camera bag has filled the role in my bag collection for a small, casual bag that can be used for so many occasions and is a perfect grab and go. Plus I love the hint of pink with the blue!
> 
> View attachment 5012416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012417


You have such fun bags. You should at least test pack the blue one even if you don’t go anywhere. Just enjoy it!


----------



## dcooney4

I tried to bring it down to five bags but I just could not make up my mind. It did have me very critically looking at my bags, and I listed two more .


----------



## dcooney4

For those of you that repaint leather. How do you apply the leather preparer solution? Next week it might warm up enough for me to finally go down to my studio to play.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> My son bought it for me, the only bag he bought me, so it will be with me forever.  And it is totally cute!


You have a son old enough to buy things? You look 18.


----------



## momasaurus

crystal_cat said:


> Just in time for the blue week... both versace again. The quilted blue bag I've had for two years but haven't worn yet, which is ridiculous because it's so beautiful and I love it so much. My goal when lockdown is over is to find opportunities to take this bag off the display shelf and into the world!
> 
> The blue camo print camera bag has filled the role in my bag collection for a small, casual bag that can be used for so many occasions and is a perfect grab and go. Plus I love the hint of pink with the blue!
> 
> View attachment 5012416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012417


Oooh fabulous, this last one. I love the mazes!


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> I ended buying a blue bag this week as it turns out.
> 
> My Bottega Veneta love continues, in this case with the Arco tote. They make some huuuge versions of this bag, but this is the mini size and it’s adorable.
> 
> View attachment 5012745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012746
> 
> 
> Got some greenish tones to it too. Can’t wait to wear it with all my spring outfits!


fantastic color!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> You have a son old enough to buy things? You look 18.


My son will be 23 in May...I just turned 50. But thank you!!!! SPF, baby!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> For those of you that repaint leather. How do you apply the leather preparer solution? Next week it might warm up enough for me to finally go down to my studio to play.


I don’t. Should I? I guess I will find out...


----------



## dcooney4

The only pink I have is this Bally. I do not own any purple other then an Mz backpack I use for travel only.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t. Should I? I guess I will find out...


Do you put any kind of sealer on top of the paint. I have not tried anything yet. I just received my paint , but I only have paint and it came with some kind of liquid preparation thing .


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Do you put any kind of sealer on top of the paint. I have not tried anything yet. I just received my paint , but I only have paint and it came with some kind of liquid preparation thing .


Yes, I put 2 thin coats of sealant on it. I use Angelus paints and they have a sealant, I use the matte one, which still has a shine to it. You may get better grab using the preparer, maybe a thin coat with a sponge brush? Stinks that they don’t give you directions! @jblended is a good person to ask about that.


----------



## BowieFan1971

No pink bags for me, purple either. I have never owned a purple bag and have owned 3 different pink bags, but  listed them all after carrying them once and realizing they just aren’t MY pop of color. Here is one, a Minkoff that’s still for sale...


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Yes, I put 2 thin coats of sealant on it. I use Angelus paints and they have a sealant, I use the matte one, which still has a shine to it. You may get better grab using the preparer, maybe a thin coat with a sponge brush? Stinks that they don’t give you directions! @jblended is a good person to ask about that.
> 
> View attachment 5013569


I will order this. I bought their paints. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> No pink bags for me, purple either. I have never owned a purple bag and have owned 3 different pink bags, but  listed them all after carrying them once and realizing they just aren’t MY pop of color. Here is one, a Minkoff that’s still for sale...
> 
> View attachment 5013571
> View attachment 5013571


I am the same.


----------



## JenJBS

My three purple Bottega Veneta bags. 
Campana in MonaLisa
Nodini in MonaLisa
Pouch 20 in purple


----------



## JenJBS

More purple bags...
Ferragamo W Bag
Coach Madison Hailey
Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC


----------



## JenJBS

Last purple bags, and my one pink bag.

Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy Q
Ina Mini by Behno in Orchid (pinkish purple)
Rebecca Minkoff camera bag


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> Last purple bags, and my one pink bag.
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy Q
> Ina Mini by Behno in Orchid (pinkish purple)
> Rebecca Minkoff camera bag
> 
> View attachment 5013715
> View attachment 5013716
> View attachment 5013717


Gorgeous purples JenJBS!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Gorgeous purples JenJBS!



Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Last purple bags, and my one pink bag.
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy Q
> Ina Mini by Behno in Orchid (pinkish purple)
> Rebecca Minkoff camera bag
> 
> View attachment 5013715
> View attachment 5013716
> View attachment 5013717


Amazing selection of purple bags! Just gorgeous!


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> More purple bags...
> Ferragamo W Bag
> Coach Madison Hailey
> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013706
> View attachment 5013707
> View attachment 5013708


I love all your bags, but I think Ferragamo should pay you for the gorgeous top pic of your W bag. It’s like a cross between purse sculpture and a  ferragamo ad (I mean this as the highest compliment) and makes me want to run to the nearest F boutique  Also the wooden table of course. Is the pouch 20 a good crossbody length for short people? Hugs


----------



## Sparkletastic

*My pink bags *

_*2016:*_
• Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
	

		
			
		

		
	



*2021:*
I still have the Prada which I love! 

I’ve added:
• Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
• Fendi Mini Mon Tresor in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hardware
	

		
			
		

		
	





I adore pink but struggle to find pink clothes that match my style - they always seem to be black or white. So, pink bags are a great way for me to get my pink fix and keep my outfits fun and feminine. 

I would buy another pink bag in a heartbeat if I found one in a style that added something to my collection.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> *My pink bags *
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013873
> 
> *2021:*
> I still have the Prada which I love!
> 
> I’ve added:
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
> • Fendi Mini Mon Tresor in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013874
> View attachment 5013875
> 
> 
> I adore pink but struggle to find pink clothes that match my style - they always seem to be black or white. So, pink bags are a great way for me to get my pink fix and keep my outfits fun and feminine.
> 
> I would buy another pink bag in a heartbeat if I found one in a style that added something to my collection.


That salmon pink is so pretty! Girly/softens up a utilitarian bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> No pink bags for me, purple either. I have never owned a purple bag and have owned 3 different pink bags, but  listed them all after carrying them once and realizing they just aren’t MY pop of color. Here is one, a Minkoff that’s still for sale...
> 
> View attachment 5013571
> View attachment 5013571


very cute though! 


JenJBS said:


> My three purple Bottega Veneta bags.
> Campana in MonaLisa
> Nodini in MonaLisa
> Pouch 20 in purple
> 
> View attachment 5013703
> View attachment 5013704
> View attachment 5013705





JenJBS said:


> More purple bags...
> Ferragamo W Bag
> Coach Madison Hailey
> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013706
> View attachment 5013707
> View attachment 5013708





JenJBS said:


> Last purple bags, and my one pink bag.
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy Q
> Ina Mini by Behno in Orchid (pinkish purple)
> Rebecca Minkoff camera bag
> 
> View attachment 5013715
> View attachment 5013716
> View attachment 5013717


Wow... these are lovely!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> *My pink bags *
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013873
> 
> *2021:*
> I still have the Prada which I love!
> 
> I’ve added:
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
> • Fendi Mini Mon Tresor in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013874
> View attachment 5013875
> 
> 
> I adore pink but struggle to find pink clothes that match my style - they always seem to be black or white. So, pink bags are a great way for me to get my pink fix and keep my outfits fun and feminine.
> 
> I would buy another pink bag in a heartbeat if I found one in a style that added something to my collection.


So pretty, I still love the Fendi - adorable!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My one pink purse - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch.
(so pink! I love it!)


Pre- TPF, I had a purple bag from Coach. I liked it ... but discovered it’s not really a color I carry much. Then it committed the unpardonable sin of having cracked edge coating - no non no! Off it went!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Here’s my capsule collection. This wasn’t hard but the result proved to me I need variety. I would go nuts carrying the same bags over and over.  Ironically, this exercise actually made me want to buy more bags. LOL!

I leaned towards black on black and classic design because those are bags I could wear with anything in my closet including any color jewelry or any shoe hardware.

• Work: YSL Mono Cabas black w/black hardware
• Work + laptop: Max Mara large Whitney in black w/shw
• Date night / fun: Dior  silver microcannage Diorama w/shw
• Cocktails / evening: Dior black on black studded Diorama
• Casual / running errands: YSL Lou Camera Bag in black w/black hardware

This is waaaaaay too much black. I need my colored bags for variety! And this is waaaaaay too serious. I need my more interesting bags to keep life fun!

I really don’t think I could go below 20 bags without sheering of part of my soul.  30-35 is my sweet spot so I have at least 7 more bags to go to round out my collection. No rush on getting those, however. I want to only have “perfect” adds to my “perfect” collection 
	

		
			
		

		
	




_Is it silly I like the Diorama in part because the closure reminds me of a cute Koala nose? _


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Amazing selection of purple bags! Just gorgeous!


Thank you!   




880 said:


> I love all your bags, but I think Ferragamo should pay you for the gorgeous top pic of your W bag. It’s like a cross between purse sculpture and a  ferragamo ad (I mean this as the highest compliment) and makes me want to run to the nearest F boutique  Also the wooden table of course. Is the pouch 20 a good crossbody length for short people? Hugs


Thank you!  

It was too long for me Crossbody. And I didn't like how it looked tying the ends of the leather strap to make it shorter. I doubled it, but then is was so short that it was shoulder carry. Then I tried it with a Coach DNKY dark gunmetal strap, which I know is the right length for me crossbody, and love it! 








Sparkletastic said:


> *My pink bags *
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013873
> 
> *2021:*
> I still have the Prada which I love!
> 
> I’ve added:
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
> • Fendi Mini Mon Tresor in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013874
> View attachment 5013875
> 
> 
> I adore pink but struggle to find pink clothes that match my style - they always seem to be black or white. So, pink bags are a great way for me to get my pink fix and keep my outfits fun and feminine.
> 
> I would buy another pink bag in a heartbeat if I found one in a style that added something to my collection.


Love the Dior!  Stunning color!



Cookiefiend said:


> Wow... these are lovely!


Thank you! 




Cookiefiend said:


> My one pink purse - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch.
> (so pink! I love it!)
> View attachment 5013987
> 
> Pre- TPF, I had a purple bag from Coach. I liked it ... but discovered it’s not really a color I carry much. Then it committed the unpardonable sin of having cracked edge coating - no non no! Off it went!


Gorgeous color!


----------



## SakuraSakura

My purple contribution: 

louis vuitton cosmic blossom pochette

Side note: I sold my speedy 30 today.


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> *We have such similar taste*, @keodi. It's always fun to have a soul sister here. Yes, at one time I had 6 trims. Too much guilt! Now I have four. Since one is really for summer (the toile/barenia) I don't feel too guilty, LOL.


Agreed we do!


momasaurus said:


> Argh. I know I need a Polene at some point. My eye just gravitates to that shape and the dimples!


Same, I have been eyeing the Polene numero Un nano bag in the smooth leather in the tan colour. It's on my 30 day gratification list.


crystal_cat said:


> Just in time for the blue week... both versace again. The quilted blue bag I've had for two years but haven't worn yet, which is ridiculous because it's so beautiful and I love it so much. My goal when lockdown is over is to find opportunities to take this bag off the display shelf and into the world!
> 
> The blue camo print camera bag has filled the role in my bag collection for a small, casual bag that can be used for so many occasions and is a perfect grab and go. Plus I love the hint of pink with the blue!
> 
> View attachment 5012416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012417


I love your quilted Versace! it's so fun!


Jereni said:


> I ended buying a blue bag this week as it turns out.
> 
> My Bottega Veneta love continues, in this case with the Arco tote. They make some huuuge versions of this bag, but this is the mini size and it’s adorable.
> 
> View attachment 5012745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012746
> 
> 
> Got some greenish tones to it too. Can’t wait to wear it with all my spring outfits!


Beautiful bag!


BowieFan1971 said:


> My son will be 23 in May...I just turned 50. But thank you!!!! SPF, baby!!!!


You look fantastic at 50.


BowieFan1971 said:


> No pink bags for me, purple either. I have never owned a purple bag and have owned 3 different pink bags, but  listed them all after carrying them once and realizing they just aren’t MY pop of color. Here is one, a Minkoff that’s still for sale...
> 
> View attachment 5013571
> View attachment 5013571





JenJBS said:


> My three purple Bottega Veneta bags.
> Campana in MonaLisa
> Nodini in MonaLisa
> Pouch 20 in purple
> 
> View attachment 5013703
> View attachment 5013704
> View attachment 5013705


I love them!


JenJBS said:


> More purple bags...
> W Bag
> Coach Madison Hailey
> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013706
> View attachment 5013707
> View attachment 5013708





JenJBS said:


> Last purple bags, and my one pink bag.
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy Q
> Ina Mini by Behno in Orchid (pinkish purple)
> Rebecca Minkoff camera bag
> 
> View attachment 5013715
> View attachment 5013716
> View attachment 5013717


Beautiful purples/pink @JenJBS the Coach, and the Ferragamo W bag are my favourites!


Sparkletastic said:


> *My pink bags *
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013873
> 
> *2021:*
> I still have the Prada which I love!
> 
> I’ve added:
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
> • Fendi Mini Mon Tresor in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013874
> View attachment 5013875
> 
> 
> I adore pink but struggle to find pink clothes that match my style - they always seem to be black or white. So, pink bags are a great way for me to get my pink fix and keep my outfits fun and feminine.
> 
> I would buy another pink bag in a heartbeat if I found one in a style that added something to my collection.


Lovely pink choices!  


Sparkletastic said:


> Here’s my capsule collection. This wasn’t hard but the result proved to me I need variety. I would go nuts carrying the same bags over and over.  Ironically, this exercise actually made me want to buy more bags. LOL!
> 
> I leaned towards black on black and classic design because those are bags I could wear with anything in my closet including any color jewelry or any shoe hardware.
> 
> • Work: YSL Mono Cabas black w/black hardware
> • Work + laptop: Max Mara large Whitney in black w/shw
> • Date night / fun: Dior  silver microcannage Diorama w/shw
> • Cocktails / evening: Dior black on black studded Diorama
> • Casual / running errands: YSL Lou Camera Bag in black w/black hardware
> 
> This is waaaaaay too much black. I need my colored bags for variety! And this is waaaaaay too serious. I need my more interesting bags to keep life fun!
> 
> I really don’t think I could go below 20 bags without sheering of part of my soul.  30-35 is my sweet spot so I have at least 7 more bags to go to round out my collection. No rush on getting those, however. I want to only have “perfect” adds to my “perfect” collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014103
> 
> 
> _Is it silly I like the Diorama in part because the closure reminds me of a cute Koala nose? _


I love your handbag capsule, your choices are chic, beautiful, and elegant. I am similar as in leaning toward classic designs and mostly black as well. I have 3 coloured bags, and i plan to buy 4 bags to round out my bag capsule.


SakuraSakura said:


> My purple contribution:
> 
> louis vuitton cosmic blossom pochette
> 
> Side note: I sold my speedy 30 today.


I love your LV pochette! congratulations on the sale of your speedy!


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> It was too long for me Crossbody. And I didn't like how it looked tying the ends of the leather strap to make it shorter. I doubled it, but then is was so short that it was shoulder carry. Then I tried it with a Coach DNKY dark gunmetal strap, which I know is the right length for me crossbody, and love it!


Thank you! This is valuable info! Hugs 
@Sparkletastic, your curated five are so gorgeous and somehow grown up  And, your pink8sh taupe bucket enjoying an appetizer of oysters on a spectacular shoreline makes me want to aspire to your lifestyle! Wow!
@BowieFan1971, I was struck by the similarity between your pink RM and one posted by a TPFer @ari on the chanel RTW thread post 20,314 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-rtw-reveals-chit-chat-info-thread.575102/page-1355


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> *My pink bags *
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013873
> 
> *2021:*
> I still have the Prada which I love!
> 
> I’ve added:
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
> • Fendi Mini Mon Tresor in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013874
> View attachment 5013875
> 
> 
> I adore pink but struggle to find pink clothes that match my style - they always seem to be black or white. So, pink bags are a great way for me to get my pink fix and keep my outfits fun and feminine.
> 
> I would buy another pink bag in a heartbeat if I found one in a style that added something to my collection.


I love your pinks!


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> My purple contribution:
> 
> louis vuitton cosmic blossom pochette
> 
> Side note: I sold my speedy 30 today.


Pretty and congrats on the sale.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> No pink bags for me, purple either. I have never owned a purple bag and have owned 3 different pink bags, but  listed them all after carrying them once and realizing they just aren’t MY pop of color. Here is one, a Minkoff that’s still for sale...
> 
> View attachment 5013571
> View attachment 5013571


This is adorable!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Last purple bags, and my one pink bag.
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy Q
> Ina Mini by Behno in Orchid (pinkish purple)
> Rebecca Minkoff camera bag
> 
> View attachment 5013715
> View attachment 5013716
> View attachment 5013717


You have the best purples on the forum!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> My one pink purse - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch.
> (so pink! I love it!)
> View attachment 5013987
> 
> Pre- TPF, I had a purple bag from Coach. I liked it ... but discovered it’s not really a color I carry much. Then it committed the unpardonable sin of having cracked edge coating - no non no! Off it went!


I love this!


----------



## Sparkletastic

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> It was too long for me Crossbody. And I didn't like how it looked tying the ends of the leather strap to make it shorter. I doubled it, but then is was so short that it was shoulder carry. Then I tried it with a Coach DNKY dark gunmetal strap, which I know is the right length for me crossbody, and love it!
> 
> View attachment 5014142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Dior!  Stunning color!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color!


Thank you. I always think the color on my “hot pink” Dior looks like it should be called something like “watermelon crush”. 


880 said:


> Thank you! This is valuable info! Hugs
> @Sparkletastic, your curated five are so gorgeous and somehow grown up  And, your pink8sh taupe bucket enjoying an appetizer of oysters on a spectacular shoreline makes me want to aspire to your lifestyle! Wow!


Awww... thank you. And given I’ve been stuck in my house for a year, I aspire to my pre-covid lifestyle. I miss traveling sooooo much. 

——————

My next in Covid “glow up” goal is to learn to put on makeup. I wear eyeliner, mascara, lip colour and (sometimes) blush.  

Anyone know of an influencer who is great with online makeup lessons that lean more to a natural look?  I have *zero* desire to look contoured to death like a Kardashian or made up so much I look like an extra in Cirque du Soleil.   I’d just like to learn how to apply eyeshadow and maybe some baby level ideas on foundation and whatever goes with that.


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> My purple contribution:
> 
> louis vuitton cosmic blossom pochette
> 
> Side note: I sold my speedy 30 today.


Such a beautiful purple!   
Congratulations on your sale! 




keodi said:


> Same, I have been eyeing the Polene numero Un nano bag in the smooth leather in the tan colour. It's on my 30 day gratification list.
> Beautiful purples/pink @JenJBS the Coach, and the Ferragamo W bag are my favourites!


Thank you! 
Polene is a great brand! 




880 said:


> Thank you! This is valuable info! Hugs


You're very welcome! 




whateve said:


> You have the best purples on the forum!



 Thank you!


----------



## whateve

These are my current pinks. The first 4 are Coach, the one on the right is Henri Bendel. New to me since last year is the second and third bags, Coach Sabrina and Emery.


----------



## whateve

These are my purple bags. Nothing has changed since last year. 
Left to right, Coach Anniversary Willis, Balenciaga Velo in bleu lavande, Bottega Veneta tote, and Longchamp Leather drawstring.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> My purple contribution:
> 
> louis vuitton cosmic blossom pochette
> 
> Side note: I sold my speedy 30 today.


Congrats on the sale!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> This is adorable!


It’s for sale.......


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you. I always think the color on my “hot pink” Dior looks like it should be called something like “watermelon crush”.
> Awww... thank you. And given I’ve been stuck in my house for a year, I aspire to my pre-covid lifestyle. I miss traveling sooooo much.
> 
> ——————
> 
> My next in Covid “glow up” goal is to learn to put on makeup. I wear eyeliner, mascara, lip colour and (sometimes) blush.
> 
> Anyone know of an influencer who is great with online makeup lessons that lean more to a natural look?  I have *zero* desire to look contoured to death like a Kardashian or made up so much I look like an extra in Cirque du Soleil.   I’d just like to learn how to apply eyeshadow and maybe some baby level ideas on foundation and whatever goes with that.


There is a British woman named Lisa-something...she does Rosie Huntington Whitley’s makeup. She does natural looking tutorials...I watched a couple of those for wedding makeup ideas.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> There is a British woman named Lisa-something...she does Rosie Huntington Whitley’s makeup. She does natural looking tutorials...I watched a couple of those for wedding makeup ideas.


Lisa Eldridge?
She is good. I also like Hotandflashy - horrible screen name, but she does tutorials for ‘mature‘ women and make up beginners (raises her hand because these apply to me).


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> My three purple Bottega Veneta bags.
> Campana in MonaLisa
> Nodini in MonaLisa
> Pouch 20 in purple
> 
> View attachment 5013703
> View attachment 5013704
> View attachment 5013705



Love all your purple bags!!! I think the BV pouch is my favorite.



Sparkletastic said:


> *My pink bags *
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013873
> 
> *2021:*
> I still have the Prada which I love!
> 
> I’ve added:
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
> • Fendi Mini Mon Tresor in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013874
> View attachment 5013875
> 
> 
> I adore pink but struggle to find pink clothes that match my style - they always seem to be black or white. So, pink bags are a great way for me to get my pink fix and keep my outfits fun and feminine.
> 
> I would buy another pink bag in a heartbeat if I found one in a style that added something to my collection.



Gorgeous pink collection! Nice range of shades. I esp like the Prada and the Fendi. 



whateve said:


> These are my purple bags. Nothing has changed since last year.
> Left to right, Coach Anniversary Willis, Balenciaga Velo in bleu lavande, Bottega Veneta tote, and Longchamp Leather drawstring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014374



Omg I love that purple Balenciaga!


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Here’s my capsule collection. This wasn’t hard but the result proved to me I need variety. I would go nuts carrying the same bags over and over.  Ironically, this exercise actually made me want to buy more bags. LOL!
> 
> I leaned towards black on black and classic design because those are bags I could wear with anything in my closet including any color jewelry or any shoe hardware.
> 
> • Work: YSL Mono Cabas black w/black hardware
> • Work + laptop: Max Mara large Whitney in black w/shw
> • Date night / fun: Dior  silver microcannage Diorama w/shw
> • Cocktails / evening: Dior black on black studded Diorama
> • Casual / running errands: YSL Lou Camera Bag in black w/black hardware
> 
> This is waaaaaay too much black. I need my colored bags for variety! And this is waaaaaay too serious. I need my more interesting bags to keep life fun!
> 
> I really don’t think I could go below 20 bags without sheering of part of my soul.  30-35 is my sweet spot so I have at least 7 more bags to go to round out my collection. No rush on getting those, however. I want to only have “perfect” adds to my “perfect” collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014103
> 
> 
> _Is it silly I like the Diorama in part because the closure reminds me of a cute Koala nose? _



Love your capsule choices!!! It’s a very sleek, elegant and badass curation. Esp love the YSL tote, I really wanted one of those bag in the day but didn’t pull the trigger on it.

I also don’t think I could make do with only 5... first world problems certainly, and fortunately I don’t have to limit it to that. I did also have saying to myself ‘what if it was 7? What if it was 9?’  And then some color crept back in.


----------



## msd_bags

Hello ladies!!  Just quickly popping in.  I see that we’re on Pink week.  I have a few and I just couldn’t resist the chance to post.  








Sorry these are old photos.

Sorry for being MIA. Just so many things going on with work and rekindled passion for baking.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> Here is my capsule collection. I didn't put a lot of thought into it. If you ask me on another day, I'll likely pick different bags. There are many bags that could serve the same purpose.
> left to right:
> BV cervo tote - I picked this because it is big enough for all purpose, has a zip top for security, is comfortable to carry, has fantastic leather, and is an awesome color.
> Coach vintage (1996) red Sonoma pocket drawstring - because I love vintage, the leather is wonderful, it doesn't need babying, I love drawstrings, it is a great for a pop of color, has an infinitely adjustable strap so can be used as a shoulder bag or crossbody, is comfortable to carry, holds a decent amount.
> Coach vintage (1998) Gramercy small satchel - it is very ladylike making it perfect for formal occasions but large enough to be carried everyday, has a nearly indestructible finish, a strap can be added for hands-free. In my opinion, this bag could go to head to head with any premier designer bag and match its quality.
> Coach 2007 Bleecker shoulder bag - an easy to carry bag in a great size, has enough styling elements to not be boring, but neutral enough for everyday
> Michael Kors suede Uptown Astor - I picked this because it is very different from my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other choices, giving me the most variety, I love suede, it is pettable, easy to carry, lots of pockets,


Oooh that red Coach.  Yum.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*Question for everyone!  *Tell us about the last time you immediately fell in must have, can’t stop thinking about it *love *with a bag? What was it? Did you buy it? Why or why not? If you did, was everything you expected? If not are you still on the hunt or have you let it go?

This came to mind as I was working on @Jereni ’s fun capsule challenge. It would be fun to add a bag since I haven’t in almost 2 years. But, nothing has made me swoon since I first saw the silver Microcannage Dior Diorama in 2015 (2014?)  I remember thinking I *NEEEEEDED* that bag but kept trying to talk myself out of it. A year later, I finally bought it during my last trip to Paris and it’s truly my favorite bag. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
I want to have that same reaction again. But all new models are “yuck” to “meh” to me. 

So, share - what was your last heartstopping bag moment.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Love all your purple bags!!! I think the BV pouch is my favorite.


Thank you!  imo no one does color like BV! 




msd_bags said:


> Hello ladies!!  Just quickly popping in.  I see that we’re on Pink week.  I have a few and I just couldn’t resist the chance to post.
> View attachment 5014467
> View attachment 5014468
> View attachment 5014469
> View attachment 5014470
> View attachment 5014471
> View attachment 5014472
> View attachment 5014474
> 
> Sorry these are old photos.
> 
> Sorry for being MIA. Just so many things going on with work and rekindled passion for baking.



Love the Gucci and Bottega Veneta.        Can I ask what the official colors are?


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> *Question for everyone!  *Tell us about the last time you immediately fell in must have, can’t stop thinking about it *love *with a bag? What was it? Did you buy it? Why or why not? If you did, was everything you expected? If not are you still on the hunt or have you let it go?
> 
> This came to mind as I was working on @Jereni ’s fun capsule challenge. It would be fun to add a bag since I haven’t in almost 2 years. But, nothing has made me swoon since I first saw the silver Microcannage Dior Diorama in 2015 (2014?)  I remember thinking I *NEEEEEDED* that bag but kept trying to talk myself out of it. A year later, I finally bought it during my last trip to Paris and it’s truly my favorite bag.
> View attachment 5014481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to have that same reaction again. But all new models are “yuck” to “meh” to me.
> 
> So, share - what was your last heartstopping bag moment.



It's gorgeous!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Lisa Eldridge?
> She is good. I also like Hotandflashy - horrible screen name, but she does tutorials for ‘mature‘ women and make up beginners (raises her hand because these apply to me).


That’s her! She does some bolder looks, but most of them are soft and fresh-looking. Natural.


----------



## BowieFan1971

msd_bags said:


> Hello ladies!!  Just quickly popping in.  I see that we’re on Pink week.  I have a few and I just couldn’t resist the chance to post.
> View attachment 5014467
> View attachment 5014468
> View attachment 5014469
> View attachment 5014470
> View attachment 5014471
> View attachment 5014472
> View attachment 5014474
> 
> Sorry these are old photos.
> 
> Sorry for being MIA. Just so many things going on with work and rekindled passion for baking.


The color on the first one is so pretty!!!


----------



## Jereni

I will post my pink bags later or tomorrow, but wanted to share my successful project of the day!

I added a shelf towards the top of my closet and I’m so happy! My pretties can spread out a little more and my rust BV pouch has a space now.




Now I’m scheming on all kinds of other places to add shelves...


----------



## CoachMaven

Don't even ask me to select a capsule collection if my handbags, I just cannot do it!

I have only one purple bag, Coach Legacy Garcia satchel in amethyst:


 And pinks I have three. First is my Kate Spade Ava. I had this crazy desire for a croc embossed pink bag- don't ask me why, I have no idea! So when I saw this one I had to have it. It's a great date night bag:


My third and final Coach Bleecker Daily bag in pink ruby:


My Coach Madison hobo in neutral pink:


And I have a small kisslock coin Purse in pale pink too:


----------



## CoachMaven

Jereni said:


> I will post my pink bags later or tomorrow, but wanted to share my successful project of the day!
> 
> I added a shelf towards the top of my closet and I’m so happy! My pretties can spread out a little more and my rust BV pouch has a space now.
> 
> View attachment 5014497
> 
> 
> Now I’m scheming on all kinds of other places to add shelves...


I like that! I have been bugging my dh to do something like this in our closet because it would house all my bags without having to worry about how they are being stored.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> *Question for everyone!  *Tell us about the last time you immediately fell in must have, can’t stop thinking about it *love *with a bag? What was it? Did you buy it? Why or why not? If you did, was everything you expected? If not are you still on the hunt or have you let it go?
> 
> This came to mind as I was working on @Jereni ’s fun capsule challenge. It would be fun to add a bag since I haven’t in almost 2 years. But, nothing has made me swoon since I first saw the silver Microcannage Dior Diorama in 2015 (2014?)  I remember thinking I *NEEEEEDED* that bag but kept trying to talk myself out of it. A year later, I finally bought it during my last trip to Paris and it’s truly my favorite bag.
> View attachment 5014481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to have that same reaction again. But all new models are “yuck” to “meh” to me.
> 
> So, share - what was your last heartstopping bag moment.


My Picotin! Before that was my LV Saleya PM DE. Before that was my LV mono Alma PM.


----------



## BowieFan1971

CoachMaven said:


> Don't even ask me to select a capsule collection if my handbags, I just cannot do it!
> 
> I have only one purple bag, Coach Legacy Garcia satchel in amethyst:
> View attachment 5014484
> 
> And pinks I have three. First is my Kate Spade Ava. I had this crazy desire for a croc embossed pink bag- don't ask me why, I have no idea! So when I saw this one I had to have it. It's a great date night bag:
> View attachment 5014487
> 
> My third and final Coach Bleecker Daily bag in pink ruby:
> View attachment 5014492
> 
> My Coach Madison hobo in neutral pink:
> View attachment 5014495
> 
> And I have a small kisslock coin Purse in pale pink too:
> View attachment 5014496


Love that Kate Spade!


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> Don't even ask me to select a capsule collection if my handbags, I just cannot do it!
> 
> I have only one purple bag, Coach Legacy Garcia satchel in amethyst:
> View attachment 5014484
> 
> And pinks I have three. First is my Kate Spade Ava. I had this crazy desire for a croc embossed pink bag- don't ask me why, I have no idea! So when I saw this one I had to have it. It's a great date night bag:
> View attachment 5014487
> 
> My third and final Coach Bleecker Daily bag in pink ruby:
> View attachment 5014492
> 
> My Coach Madison hobo in neutral pink:
> View attachment 5014495
> 
> And I have a small kisslock coin Purse in pale pink too:
> View attachment 5014496


I think that fuchsia color looks awesome in croc! Now I want one.


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> I think that fuchsia color looks awesome in croc! Now I want one.


This was a gasp, I have to have it, bag. So frivolous but it's such a cutie.


----------



## Cookiefiend

CoachMaven said:


> Don't even ask me to select a capsule collection if my handbags, I just cannot do it!
> 
> I have only one purple bag, Coach Legacy Garcia satchel in amethyst:
> View attachment 5014484
> 
> And pinks I have three. First is my Kate Spade Ava. I had this crazy desire for a croc embossed pink bag- don't ask me why, I have no idea! So when I saw this one I had to have it. It's a great date night bag:
> View attachment 5014487
> 
> My third and final Coach Bleecker Daily bag in pink ruby:
> View attachment 5014492
> 
> My Coach Madison hobo in neutral pink:
> View attachment 5014495
> 
> And I have a small kisslock coin Purse in pale pink too:
> View attachment 5014496


Great Googly Moogly! Now I need a croc pink bag!
(Thats what happens after 3 glasses of Champagne. )


----------



## CoachMaven

Cookiefiend said:


> Great Googly Moogly! Now I need a croc pink bag!
> (Thats what happens after 3 glasses of Champagne. )


Everyone should have one, it makes me happy when I wear it. 
Tipsy online purchases are a thing, no judgement here


----------



## essiedub

Closing out Blue week with my blue bag of the week (indulge me as am in my own private Idaho, using the weeks’‘ color showcase as a guide to what color bag to switch into)

“Slate blue” Mulberry Alexa medium in the buffalo leather




I do need to use an organizer to give it structure. I also accept that the flap does get in the way for quickly grabbing things. As you know, the tote is my preferred format for the daily work bag. 




So for this coming week, purple and pink...while I could easily go to the Tods pink tote, I think I‘ll go with a purple handbag that is not a tote... more on that in a bit!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

CoachMaven said:


> Don't even ask me to select a capsule collection if my handbags, I just cannot do it!
> 
> I have only one purple bag, Coach Legacy Garcia satchel in amethyst:
> View attachment 5014484
> 
> And pinks I have three. First is my Kate Spade Ava. I had this crazy desire for a croc embossed pink bag- don't ask me why, I have no idea! So when I saw this one I had to have it. It's a great date night bag:
> View attachment 5014487
> 
> My third and final Coach Bleecker Daily bag in pink ruby:
> View attachment 5014492
> 
> My Coach Madison hobo in neutral pink:
> View attachment 5014495
> 
> And I have a small kisslock coin Purse in pale pink too:
> View attachment 5014496



Such pretty pink bags! And, of course, I love the purple!


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> *Question for everyone!  *Tell us about the last time you immediately fell in must have, can’t stop thinking about it *love *with a bag? What was it? Did you buy it? Why or why not? If you did, was everything you expected? If not are you still on the hunt or have you let it go?



I like this question! Unfortunately I feel like I do that with way more bags than is reasonable.

One that comes to mind is the rainbow iridescent stingray Chanel wallet on chain from a few years back. Saw it in the boutique and just had heart palpitations. 



I bought it, and it WAS gorgeous, but I was too scared to wear it really and the minute I saw the slightest bit of creasing on the top of the flap I panicked and sold it, lol. Don’t really regret selling it though. In the end I think it was a touch too blingy for me.

The other one I felt that way about was my Fendi peekaboo. And bless the handbag gods, I still feel that way about it. If I could afford to have a second one boxed up in reserve for when this one falls apart, I would do it lol.


----------



## More bags

@sherrylynn lovely blue bags and congratulations on adopting Jolene!
@880 beautiful outfit/bag pics, love the Long Graffiti Alma, boucle jacket and Sellier Evelyne.
@whateve fun looking sequin bags!
@momasaurus gorgeous blue bags, I love your Dalvy and your barenia pico with contrast handles. Stunning Trim family.


----------



## More bags

@Jereni Great curated 5 question and bag choices. I love your Peekaboo.
@BowieFan1971 beautiful curated 5 bags. The Pico is a lovely pop of colour.
@baghabitz34 wonderful curated 5. I like your Charlie and your Gucci Soho Disco, is it blush pink?
@880 I love your curated 5. You can’t beat a bag your DH calls the sexiest in the world!
@whateve fantastic colours in your curated 5. My favourite is your Gramercy satchel and dragonfly charm.


----------



## More bags

@Hazzelnut great choices on your curated 5 - I love all of them.
@crystal_cat all three are fun bags!
@Jereni congratulations on your Arco tote. Also your curated 7 bags are beautiful.
@dcooney4 your pink Bally is pretty.
@BowieFan1971 the RM is a fun shade of pink. Good luck with your sale.
@JenJBS I love your purple and pink bags. You pick the best shades of purple!


----------



## More bags

@Sparkletastic gorgeous pink bags! Your 5 bag capsule is stunning! Your silver Diorama is gorgeous.
@Cookiefiend your Micro Sutton is a perfect pop of pink.
@SakuraSakura congratulations on selling your Speedy. Lovely purple pochette. Best wishes on finishing up strong on your degree and preparing for your move. Exciting times ahead!
@ElainePG sorry to hear of the loss of your family member to Covid, sending you my deepest condolences.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> @JenJBS I love your purple and pink bags. You pick the best shades of purple!


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> I ended buying a blue bag this week as it turns out.
> 
> My Bottega Veneta love continues, in this case with the Arco tote. They make some huuuge versions of this bag, but this is the mini size and it’s adorable.
> 
> View attachment 5012745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012746
> 
> 
> Got some greenish tones to it too. Can’t wait to wear it with all my spring outfits!


So sculptural! Very pretty. Would love to see how this wears.


----------



## More bags

@whateve most amazing pink and purple bags! I love your Sabrina, Emery, Bal and BV bags.
@msd_bags wonderful pinks. I love your Ferragamo tote and your Nodini.
@CoachMaven great purple and pinks from brights to pale pink. The pink croc is a show stopper.
@Jereni congrats on the new shelf, all the better to admire your beautiful bags.
@essiedub lovely Alexa, beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Last purple bags, and my one pink bag.
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy Q
> Ina Mini by Behno in Orchid (pinkish purple)
> Rebecca Minkoff camera bag
> 
> View attachment 5013715
> View attachment 5013716
> View attachment 5013717


I love all of your purple bags! My faves are the BVs in Mona Lisa.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> *My pink bags *
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013873
> 
> *2021:*
> I still have the Prada which I love!
> 
> I’ve added:
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
> • Fendi Mini Mon Tresor in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013874
> View attachment 5013875
> 
> 
> I adore pink but struggle to find pink clothes that match my style - they always seem to be black or white. So, pink bags are a great way for me to get my pink fix and keep my outfits fun and feminine.
> 
> I would buy another pink bag in a heartbeat if I found one in a style that added something to my collection.


That Dior


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love all of your purple bags! My faves are the BVs in Mona Lisa.



Thank you!     MonaLisa...MonaLisa...


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I like this question! Unfortunately I feel like I do that with way more bags than is reasonable.
> 
> One that comes to mind is the rainbow iridescent stingray Chanel wallet on chain from a few years back. Saw it in the boutique and just had heart palpitations.
> View attachment 5014595
> 
> 
> I bought it, and it WAS gorgeous, but I was too scared to wear it really and the minute I saw the slightest bit of creasing on the top of the flap I panicked and sold it, lol. Don’t really regret selling it though. In the end I think it was a touch too blingy for me.
> 
> The other one I felt that way about was my Fendi peekaboo. And bless the handbag gods, I still feel that way about it. If I could afford to have a second one boxed up in reserve for when this one falls apart, I would do it lol.
> View attachment 5014598


I remember feeling exactly the same way when I say this stingray Chanel in the boutique. I didn't buy it though. I couldn't figure out how I would use it enough to justify the expense. It was stunning!


----------



## doni

I am not even into purple and looking at everybody’s collection I feel like I should be. 



Sparkletastic said:


> *Question for everyone!  *Tell us about the last time you immediately fell in must have, can’t stop thinking about it *love *with a bag? What was it? Did you buy it? Why or why not? If you did, was everything you expected? If not are you still on the hunt or have you let it go?



Yes and it is usually a mistake .
I tend to think over my purchases a lot. With new launches I feel very enthusiastic at first, and then the thrill dies down, so I know not to make impulsive buys.

Those are more frequent with vintage bags, because they are more unique and they are a weakness. I once went to the market for fish and came back with a Chanel bag instead. I bought my vintage Constance on impulse too and it is one of my more treasured bags. I love that feeling of _finding_ something sort of by chance.

That said, my first Constance was a box and toile from the late 60s that I had always thought was one of my dream bags. I couldn’t believe it when I found it in beautiful condition and went for it without a second thought. And then I never wore it.


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> Hello ladies!!  Just quickly popping in.  I see that we’re on Pink week.  I have a few and I just couldn’t resist the chance to post.
> View attachment 5014467
> View attachment 5014468
> View attachment 5014469
> View attachment 5014470
> View attachment 5014471
> View attachment 5014472
> View attachment 5014474
> 
> Sorry these are old photos.
> 
> Sorry for being MIA. Just so many things going on with work and rekindled passion for baking.


Lovely! Do you know the color name of that BV intrecciato? So subtle and nice.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> *Question for everyone!  *Tell us about the last time you immediately fell in must have, can’t stop thinking about it *love *with a bag? What was it? Did you buy it? Why or why not? If you did, was everything you expected? If not are you still on the hunt or have you let it go?
> 
> This came to mind as I was working on @Jereni ’s fun capsule challenge. It would be fun to add a bag since I haven’t in almost 2 years. But, nothing has made me swoon since I first saw the silver Microcannage Dior Diorama in 2015 (2014?)  I remember thinking I *NEEEEEDED* that bag but kept trying to talk myself out of it. A year later, I finally bought it during my last trip to Paris and it’s truly my favorite bag.
> View attachment 5014481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to have that same reaction again. But all new models are “yuck” to “meh” to me.
> 
> So, share - what was your last heartstopping bag moment.


This here is a totally fabulous bag~!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> I am not even into purple and looking at everybody’s collection I feel like I should be.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and it is usually a mistake .
> I tend to think over my purchases a lot. With new launches I feel very enthusiastic at first, and then the thrill dies down, so I know not to make impulsive buys.
> 
> Those are more frequent with vintage bags, because they are more unique and they are a weakness. I once went to the market for fish and came back with a Chanel bag instead. I bought my vintage Constance on impulse too and it is one of my more treasured bags. I love that feeling of _finding_ something sort of by chance.
> 
> That said, my first Constance was a box and toile from the late 60s that I had always thought was one of my dream bags. I couldn’t believe it when I found it in beautiful condition and went for it without a second thought. And then I never wore it.


Never wore it? And you own other Cs that worked for you? That’s really sad!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> @sherrylynn lovely blue bags and congratulations on adopting Jolene!
> @880 beautiful outfit/bag pics, love the Long Graffiti Alma, boucle jacket and Sellier Evelyne.
> @whateve fun looking sequin bags!
> @momasaurus gorgeous blue bags, I love your Dalvy and your barenia pico with contrast handles. Stunning Trim family.


Thanks so much. The contrast handles on the Pico sealed the deal.


----------



## Jereni

doni said:


> I once went to the market for fish and came back with a Chanel bag instead.



This made me giggle.

Regarding your overall point about instant bag love, I’ve have a similar pattern. When I have massive, instant, can’t stop thinking about it bag love - it is _usually _a mistake to buy it right then. I find that if I wait, the obsession dies off. So my approach is to try not to buy right away, to sit on it for a few days or weeks and really think about whether I want it in my wardrobe.

I also have that wardrobe app Stylebook. Before I buy any bag, I get its stock photo and see what variety of outfits I can make with it. That tells me a lot about how often I’d wear something.


----------



## 880

doni said:


> Those are more frequent with vintage bags, because they are more unique and they are a weakness. I once went to the market for fish and came back with a Chanel bag instead. I bought my vintage Constance on impulse too and it is one of my more treasured bags. I love that feeling of _finding_ something sort of by chance.
> 
> That said, my first Constance was a box and toile from the late 60s that I had always thought was one of my dream bags. I couldn’t believe it when I found it in beautiful condition and went for it without a second thought. And then I never wore it.


This is the story of my retail buying life! When I first started buying chanel RTW in 1998 I would buy a few pieces a year. At one point I decided that I would exercise and not take taxis and make sure I was above temptation by not 5aking cash or cc. It was raining and I stopped at chanel to use the bathroom, and my SA sold me a rain jacket. ( back then, they kept everyth8ngnon file). I still have it, and wear it occasionally. It’s great and I love it, but I wouldn’t have bought it. Of course, prices were lower bac’ then and it was 795 usd.
I have, I recent years, successfully resisted the lure of vintage bags by only buying styles that are time tested. But my watch list is enormous and I try not to open it. I’m also obsessed with the idea of a 2018 bag called the Simone (actually I adore the trench coat that accompanied it) . It’s my french schoolgirl fashion obsession and I know not to indulge. Probably the greater danger now is I buy bags that I have already owned and sold once or twice before. Oy!
@Hazzelnut, I love LOVE your ring story below! And the ring of course!
@msd_bags, +1 baking! 
@More bags, thank you!
@Smspp, of course you can still wear pink! That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Hazzelnut

I’ve been spending my day in work posting about International Women’s Day (I’m a Social Media Manager so I promise I haven’t been slacking off!) and thought I’d share one of my favourite things I own!

I’ve always been a collector of vintage jewellery (spurred on my very fashionable Nana) and there was an antique jewellers in Oxford I used to make a point of passing to just gaze longingly into the window.

About a week before I moved back to Belfast I was standing at the window gazing at the ring which always caught my eye. I felt so strongly that I needed to buy it, even though I was a broke graduate who barely had any pennies left in her bank account.

I blinked and I was suddenly standing in the shop holding the ring. The owner had remarked she’d seen me regularly staring at it and asked if I knew the history of the ring.

Well, the stone of the ring was from a piece of suffragette jewellery. Unfortunately, when the granddaughter of the woman came in to try and sell it the other stones were too badly damaged to be used, but she reset the purple one with a design to hint at the banners they carried.

After hearing that I knew it had to be mine, I had just finished my degree in sociology with a focus on the history of feminism in society.

Every time I look at that ring I think of it’s history and of the strong women who have surrounded me (especially my Nana). I may not be able to wear it at the moment, but I have it sitting on my desk today just to make me smile.

Completely off-topic, but I wanted to share. Hope that’s ok


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Never wore it? And you own other Cs that worked for you? That’s really sad!


Nope, not once.
My other C, which I never looked for but found me, is one of my most carried bags ever!
But not sad. Eventually, after some years, I sold it. And for a profit. I believe that was the first time that I realized you could sell bags to make up for a mistake. Although I am not sure whether that discovery was a good or a bad thing .


----------



## doni

Hazzelnut said:


> I’ve been spending my day in work posting about International Women’s Day (I’m a Social Media Manager so I promise I haven’t been slacking off!) and thought I’d share one of my favourite things I own!
> 
> I’ve always been a collector of vintage jewellery (spurred on my very fashionable Nana) and there was an antique jewellers in Oxford I used to make a point of passing to just gaze longingly into the window.
> 
> About a week before I moved back to Belfast I was standing at the window gazing at the ring which always caught my eye. I felt so strongly that I needed to buy it, even though I was a broke graduate who barely had any pennies left in her bank account.
> 
> I blinked and I was suddenly standing in the shop holding the ring. The owner had remarked she’d seen me regularly staring at it and asked if I knew the history of the ring.
> 
> Well, the stone of the ring was from a piece of suffragette jewellery. Unfortunately, when the granddaughter of the woman came in to try and sell it the other stones were too badly damaged to be used, but she reset the purple one with a design to hint at the banners they carried.
> 
> After hearing that I knew it had to be mine, I had just finished my degree in sociology with a focus on the history of feminism in society.
> 
> Every time I look at that ring I think of it’s history and of the strong women who have surrounded me (especially my Nana). I may not be able to wear it at the moment, but I have it sitting on my desk today just to make me smile.
> 
> Completely off-topic, but I wanted to share. Hope that’s ok
> 
> View attachment 5014871



Wonderful ring and wonderful story! So perfect for today!
(and Happy Women’s Day to everyone by the way).

I also love vintage jewelry. I don’t get it when people reset stones in heirloom rings to make them look like every other single ring in the market...



880 said:


> This is the story of my retail buying life! When I first started buying chanel RTW in 1998 I would buy a few pieces a year. At one point I decided that I would exercise and not take taxis and make sure I was above temptation by not 5aking cash or cc. It was raining and I stopped at chanel to use the bathroom, and my SA sold me a rain jacket. ( back then, they kept everyth8ngnon file). I still have it, and wear it occasionally. It’s great and I love it, but I wouldn’t have bought it. Of course, prices were lower bac’ then and it was 795 usd.
> I have, I recent years, successfully resisted the lure of vintage bags by only buying styles that are time tested. But my watch list is enormous and I try not to open it. I’m also obsessed with the idea of a new bag called the Simone. It’s my french schoolgirl fashion obsession and I know not to indulge. Probably the greater danger now is I buy bags that I have already owned and sold once or twice before. Oy!
> @Hazzelnut, I love LOVE your ring story below! And the ring of course!


Ah, the Simone is the perfect example of a beautiful bag that one may become obssessed with and which is more likely than anything to sit in the closet forever!


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> This is the story of my retail buying life! When I first started buying chanel RTW in 1998 I would buy a few pieces a year. At one point I decided that I would exercise and not take taxis and make sure I was above temptation by not 5aking cash or cc. It was raining and I stopped at chanel to use the bathroom, and my SA sold me a rain jacket. ( back then, they kept everyth8ngnon file). I still have it, and wear it occasionally. It’s great and I love it, but I wouldn’t have bought it. Of course, prices were lower bac’ then and it was 795 usd.
> I have, I recent years, successfully resisted the lure of vintage bags by only buying styles that are time tested. But my watch list is enormous and I try not to open it. I’m also obsessed with the idea of a new bag called the Simone. It’s my french schoolgirl fashion obsession and I know not to indulge. Probably the greater danger now is I buy bags that I have already owned and sold once or twice before. Oy!
> @Hazzelnut, I love LOVE your ring story below! And the ring of course!


I feel that way about the Gold Bolide Clemence 31 with contrast stitching I saw last week in the flesh at Hermès...instant HG. I LOVED it! It was everything!!!! But I already have a brown dome bag— even though it is a LV mono bag that is not as “versatile”— that I will never sell because it was a gift from my DH. I don’t NEED another brown dome bag that’s almost the exact same size. No matter what kind of excuses I want to use, I just don’t. So I won’t. I will use my Alma and be happy.

A black one....now that could happen...


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hazzelnut said:


> I’ve been spending my day in work posting about International Women’s Day (I’m a Social Media Manager so I promise I haven’t been slacking off!) and thought I’d share one of my favourite things I own!
> 
> I’ve always been a collector of vintage jewellery (spurred on my very fashionable Nana) and there was an antique jewellers in Oxford I used to make a point of passing to just gaze longingly into the window.
> 
> About a week before I moved back to Belfast I was standing at the window gazing at the ring which always caught my eye. I felt so strongly that I needed to buy it, even though I was a broke graduate who barely had any pennies left in her bank account.
> 
> I blinked and I was suddenly standing in the shop holding the ring. The owner had remarked she’d seen me regularly staring at it and asked if I knew the history of the ring.
> 
> Well, the stone of the ring was from a piece of suffragette jewellery. Unfortunately, when the granddaughter of the woman came in to try and sell it the other stones were too badly damaged to be used, but she reset the purple one with a design to hint at the banners they carried.
> 
> After hearing that I knew it had to be mine, I had just finished my degree in sociology with a focus on the history of feminism in society.
> 
> Every time I look at that ring I think of it’s history and of the strong women who have surrounded me (especially my Nana). I may not be able to wear it at the moment, but I have it sitting on my desk today just to make me smile.
> 
> Completely off-topic, but I wanted to share. Hope that’s ok
> 
> View attachment 5014871


Love this!!!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  imo no one does color like BV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Gucci and Bottega Veneta.        Can I ask what the official colors are?





momasaurus said:


> Lovely! Do you know the color name of that BV intrecciato? So subtle and nice.



Unfortunately, I don’t know the official color name of the BV Nodini.   Bought it pre-loved in Japan.  I posted in the BV identify thread, can’t recall the suggestions, but one was Orchid?  Can’t recall the other possibilities.  It’s a great crossbody!!

i just realized now that the Gucci is another bag I bought in Japan.  I think color is Vintage Rose (Old Rose?).


----------



## JenJBS

msd_bags said:


> Unfortunately, I don’t know the official color name of the BV Nodini.   Bought it pre-loved in Japan.  I posted in the BV identify thread, can’t recall the suggestions, but one was Orchid?  Can’t recall the other possibilities.  It’s a great crossbody!!
> 
> i just realized now that the Gucci is another bag I bought in Japan.  I think color is Vintage Rose (Old Rose?).



Thanks!


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I remember feeling exactly the same way when I say this stingray Chanel in the boutique. I didn't buy it though. I couldn't figure out how I would use it enough to justify the expense. It was stunning!


+1000. But, I bought a no name stingray clutch that yellowed in the closet (and I don’t expose my bags to light or sun) Same with ring lizard Manolo’s. Cured me of certain types of exotics that have white. 
Thank you, @More bags, for your kind words! Hugs
@BowieFan1971, if you would like enablement, a gold bolide isn’t exactly brown, but yes, IMO black should be the next bag. There are many bolides on rhe secondary market for massive discounts.


----------



## dcooney4

CoachMaven said:


> Don't even ask me to select a capsule collection if my handbags, I just cannot do it!
> 
> I have only one purple bag, Coach Legacy Garcia satchel in amethyst:
> View attachment 5014484
> 
> And pinks I have three. First is my Kate Spade Ava. I had this crazy desire for a croc embossed pink bag- don't ask me why, I have no idea! So when I saw this one I had to have it. It's a great date night bag:
> View attachment 5014487
> 
> My third and final Coach Bleecker Daily bag in pink ruby:
> View attachment 5014492
> 
> My Coach Madison hobo in neutral pink:
> View attachment 5014495
> 
> And I have a small kisslock coin Purse in pale pink too:
> View attachment 5014496


Beautiful pinks!


----------



## Smspp

My pink Kate Spade bag was a push present which I received January 2019. I carried it frequently all throughout 2019. However I haven’t used it since the start of 2020, not sure if I can still pull off this bright pink now that I’m in my thirties.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> +1000. But, I bought a no name stingray clutch that yellowed in the closet (and I don’t expose my bags to light or sun) Same with ring lizard Manolo’s. Cured me of certain types of exotics that have white.
> Thank you, @More bags, for your kind words! Hugs
> @BowieFan1971, if you would like enablement, a gold bolide isn’t exactly brown, but yes, IMO black should be the next bag. There are many bolides on rhe secondary market for massive discounts.


No enabling necessary...I also have that Coach pebble tote that is a similar color to the gold Bolide, so still covered...  But wow, was it stunning...and I have seen an older gold Clemence Bolide 31 for between $1000 and 1500.

Think black, Laura...black...black...black


----------



## BowieFan1971

Smspp said:


> View attachment 5014938
> 
> My pink Kate Spade bag was a push present which I received January 2019. I carried it frequently all throughout 2019. However I haven’t used it since the start of 2020, not sure if I can still pull off this bright pink now that I’m in my thirties.


Yes! Yes, you can!


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> In mid January, VintageDaddy died. In some ways, life has changed a little; in some ways, it’s been dramatically different.
> Death during covid is weird. We weren’t allowed to see him in the hospital until 15 minutes before he passed away (and only two people could be there) and weren’t able to collect his personal possessions for a week. We just got the death certificate and ashes last week. Lord only knows when we’ll be able to have a celebration of life or an internment- we are tentatively think September. The usual rituals of grief are postponed and separated and scattered. And social security, VA benefits, life insurance don’t pay out without a death certificate. So my earring/selling fund paid for the cremation expenses and a month of mortgage payments and bills. Thank you, all my lovely buyers.
> 
> It’s been hard not to shop while grieving. So far, I’ve been sorta good, because I don’t want my things to be reminders of how stressed and overwhelmed I’ve been.
> 
> So, stats:
> 
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 21
> Total out : 276
> 
> My Total Outs are for my 2021 in 2021. The majority are from January, and only include sales, donations (no landfill, no trash!) and gifts. Gifts are only counted if solicited (ie sending family some of the glass art and marbles VintageMama and I made years ago, sending my aunt Vintage Daddy’s fountain pen collection and including several bottles from my ink... No dumping things on people with no need or desire for the thing.)
> 
> My three purchases are a pair of Mabe pearl earrings, a 90s era Philip Treacy straw hat with fabulous buckles, and a Collier de Chien bracelet (black box and gold). The CdC is a new style for me, so it may be returned, but I want to try it.


Oh, I'm so sorry. In a way, it feels as though the entire world has been in  mourning for a year… and yet that seems to make our own personal losses (and I know we've all had them) enlarged rather than diminished. Having to be without the usual "letting go" ceremonies is a huge part of it. This is the time when family and friends want to gather, hold each other, cry together, and share good stories. It can be done via Zoom, of course (I'm sure many of us have done that) but it's just not the same.

Holding you in my heart.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> Well, my *Barbie got married to GI Joe* at my friend's house. Ken wasn't even in the picture!


Okaaaaaaay. Now THAT makes a whole lot more sense!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> The MM is a hera celeste merinos. Found a ticket to Tanglewood in the pocket, from a few years ago, so this bag probably had a bottle of wine in it, along with warm socks and a shawl (unpredictable summer nights in Massachusetts!).


Ohhhhhhh… Tanglewood. Such fond memories. My parents and I would go there when I was a little girl. Then when Mr. PG & I started dating, I borrowed my Mom's car (I was living in NYC at the time) and we went for a long weekend. He had never been, and it was so much fun to introduce him to this favorite place.


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Okaaaaaaay. Now THAT makes a whole lot more sense!


GI Joe was a better catch than that pretty boy Ken!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s so good to “see” you @ElainePG. I have been inconsistent about being here but I think I read you weren’t feeling well for a while. I hope all is well.
> I’m very sorry for your loss as well. And every life is precious.


Thanks, @Sparkletastic . I was recuperating from spine surgery, but I'm healing nicely, thanks for asking. I start physical therapy in a couple of weeks, and my surgeon has released me to drive, which makes me happy.

I've not been posting a lot (though I have been lurking & liking) because there's been a lot of Stuff going on. Nothing dreadful, but very time- and energy-consuming. It will eventually all sort itself out. At the moment, I have this mantra posted on my fridge: "I release control. I surrender to the flow."


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Yes, it is very helpful to keep your hands busy to keep from snacking. It also gives me a sense of accomplishment. *And yarn is a lot cheaper than new bags.*


HAH! For sure!


----------



## baghabitz34

More bags said:


> @baghabitz34 wonderful curated 5. I like your Charlie and your Gucci Soho Disco, is it blush pink?


Thanks! The color of the Disco is peonia. It’s a pinky-purple, if that makes sense.


----------



## baghabitz34

Hazzelnut said:


> I’ve been spending my day in work posting about International Women’s Day (I’m a Social Media Manager so I promise I haven’t been slacking off!) and thought I’d share one of my favourite things I own!
> 
> I’ve always been a collector of vintage jewellery (spurred on my very fashionable Nana) and there was an antique jewellers in Oxford I used to make a point of passing to just gaze longingly into the window.
> 
> About a week before I moved back to Belfast I was standing at the window gazing at the ring which always caught my eye. I felt so strongly that I needed to buy it, even though I was a broke graduate who barely had any pennies left in her bank account.
> 
> I blinked and I was suddenly standing in the shop holding the ring. The owner had remarked she’d seen me regularly staring at it and asked if I knew the history of the ring.
> 
> Well, the stone of the ring was from a piece of suffragette jewellery. Unfortunately, when the granddaughter of the woman came in to try and sell it the other stones were too badly damaged to be used, but she reset the purple one with a design to hint at the banners they carried.
> 
> After hearing that I knew it had to be mine, I had just finished my degree in sociology with a focus on the history of feminism in society.
> 
> Every time I look at that ring I think of it’s history and of the strong women who have surrounded me (especially my Nana). I may not be able to wear it at the moment, but I have it sitting on my desk today just to make me smile.
> 
> Completely off-topic, but I wanted to share. Hope that’s ok
> 
> View attachment 5014871


Beautiful story, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> So I saw this photo the other day (credit to a TPFer but I can’t remember who), and it reminded me of a brief convo somewhere up-thread about having a ‘perfectly curated closet’.
> View attachment 5011521
> 
> 
> 
> To me that phrase suggests having a slim number of quintessential, fabulous pieces, which would cover all situations. And then I had a hilarious mental exercise trying to figure out what those would be from MY collection.
> 
> I came up with the below, if I keep it to 5:
> View attachment 5011524
> 
> 
> Prada tote - work
> Fendi peekaboo - fancier outings, conferences
> Celine luggage - errands, around town
> Proenza ps11 - dinners, festivals
> Chanel WOC - formal events, night out
> 
> Curious to hear from others - which 5 bags from your closet would represent your ‘perfectly curated collection’?  Or would this be bags you don’t have yet?
> 
> Edited to add: for me, this was not actually the same as what are my _favorite_ 5 bags, more - which are the most classic, fabulous, AND versatile.


What a great question, and you are so right - these choices might not be the same as your favorites!

In September 2019, a few of us did a challenge in which we only carried 4 bags for the entire month. I carried my Vespa (summery still), Just Campagne Confort1 (tan), Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small (silver), and the LV LockMe Bucket (black). I did add my K at the end of the month because we made an unexpected trip to Chicago.

If I were to choose 5 bags that were part of a Perfectly Curated Closet (never happening but anyway!), I'd choose these bags:
Just Campagne Confort1 - a perfect neutral tote
Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small - for times when I need a bit of pizzazz
Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica Tote (black) - black crossbody
Hermes Kelly (black box leather) - I love this purse
For the 5th bag - toss up between the Ferragamo Studio Bag or the Ferragamo Studio Tote. Toss up because a black tote is indispensable, and a fun red bag is sometimes the pop you need!


Sparkletastic said:


> *Question for everyone!  *Tell us about the last time you immediately fell in must have, can’t stop thinking about it *love *with a bag? What was it? Did you buy it? Why or why not? If you did, was everything you expected? If not are you still on the hunt or have you let it go?
> 
> This came to mind as I was working on @Jereni ’s fun capsule challenge. It would be fun to add a bag since I haven’t in almost 2 years. But, nothing has made me swoon since I first saw the silver Microcannage Dior Diorama in 2015 (2014?)  I remember thinking I *NEEEEEDED* that bag but kept trying to talk myself out of it. A year later, I finally bought it during my last trip to Paris and it’s truly my favorite bag.
> View attachment 5014481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to have that same reaction again. But all new models are “yuck” to “meh” to me.
> 
> So, share - what was your last heartstopping bag moment.


Heh... some of you may remember when I was stalked by the Ferragamo Studio bag. I had seen it in green on a thread, and started looking at them, going back and for the between the Ferragamo site, tPF and pre-owned sites.... then I started seeing it on the top banner or side banner of every website I went to. It was everywhere I went.
Resistance was futile. 
So, I bought one and love it so much I'd love one in black too.


----------



## 880

Cookiefiend said:


> What a great question, and you are so right - these choices might not be the same as your favorites!
> 
> In September 2019, a few of us did a challenge in which we only carried 4 bags for the entire month. I carried my Vespa (summery still), Just Campagne Confort1 (tan), Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small (silver), and the LV LockMe Bucket (black). I did add my K at the end of the month because we made an unexpected trip to Chicago.
> 
> If I were to choose 5 bags that were part of a Perfectly Curated Closet (never happening but anyway!), I'd choose these bags:
> Just Campagne Confort1 - a perfect neutral tote
> Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small - for times when I need a bit of pizzazz
> Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica Tote (black) - black crossbody
> Hermes Kelly (black box leather) - I love this purse
> For the 5th bag - toss up between the Ferragamo Studio Bag or the Ferragamo Studio Tote. Toss up because a black tote is indispensable, and a fun red bag is sometimes the pop you need!
> 
> Heh... some of you may remember when I was stalked by the Ferragamo Studio bag. I had seen it in green on a thread, and started looking at them, going back and for the between the Ferragamo site, tPF and pre-owned sites.... then I started seeing it on the top banner or side banner of every website I went to. It was everywhere I went.
> Resistance was futile.
> So, I bought one and love it so much I'd love one in black too.


The bag chose you!


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> So sculptural! Very pretty. Would love to see how this wears.



Thank you!


Also, here are my bags for Pink/Purple Week. Pink is my favorite pop of color for a handbag, in my opinion it is the most versatile non-neutral on the color spectrum.

Chanel day trip, which is a seasonal flap from last season that is also out this season I think. Love this little guy. The flap always looks huuuge in photos but in person it’s a more rounded, cute little shape.





Bottega Veneta mini pouch in amaranto. I bought this before deciding to go big and get the large pouch in rust and now I sort of wish I’d gotten this color in the large also. It’s such a fabulous color, would be fun as a bold statement bag.



And third, my Chloe Aby lock mini satchel. This bag is sort of a weird peach/ tan but I’m including it for pink week regardless. I still keep thinking about letting go of this bag. It’s darling but ... I don’t know.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> So I saw this photo the other day (credit to a TPFer but I can’t remember who), and it reminded me of a brief convo somewhere up-thread about having a ‘perfectly curated closet’.
> View attachment 5011521
> 
> 
> 
> To me that phrase suggests having a slim number of quintessential, fabulous pieces, which would cover all situations. And then I had a hilarious mental exercise trying to figure out what those would be from MY collection.
> 
> I came up with the below, if I keep it to 5:
> View attachment 5011524
> 
> 
> Prada tote - work
> Fendi peekaboo - fancier outings, conferences
> Celine luggage - errands, around town
> Proenza ps11 - dinners, festivals
> Chanel WOC - formal events, night out
> 
> Curious to hear from others - which 5 bags from your closet would represent your ‘perfectly curated collection’?  Or would this be bags you don’t have yet?
> 
> Edited to add: for me, this was not actually the same as what are my _favorite_ 5 bags, more - which are the most classic, fabulous, AND versatile.


I love this mental bag exercise of "perfectly curated collection." I took a picture of my five and I didn't post it because it didn't look quite right.
I'm glad I saw @Cookiefiend 's post about the 4 bag challenge we did in September 2019. I love how Cookie's list then and now are so similar.

September 2019 we did a challenge to choose and carry only 4 bags. Back then I selected:

Chanel Black Reissue 226
Hermes Etain Bolide 31
Hermes Etoupe Evelyne PM (29)
Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36
For this curated 5 challenge, not necessarily favourite bags, I choose:

Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
Hermes Etain Bolide 31
Chanel Burgundy Small Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
Chanel Black Reissue 226
Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap


----------



## doni

I so admire all of your curated 5-bag wardrobes...
I am not able to do it. Whenever I think about it I start considering bags I am _missing_ instead of bags I have.
Not good 



Jereni said:


> Bottega Veneta mini pouch in amaranto. I bought this before deciding to go big and get the large pouch in rust and now I sort of wish I’d gotten this color in the large also. It’s such a fabulous color, would be fun as a bold statement bag.
> View attachment 5015249



Don’t say that, your Rust Pouch is so wonderful!
This color is also beautiful. It is a kind of raspberry or?
But Rust...


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> View attachment 5014372
> 
> 
> These are my current pinks. The first 4 are Coach, the one on the right is Henri Bendel. New to me since last year is the second and third bags, Coach Sabrina and Emery.


I love the colour on the coach Emery!


whateve said:


> These are my purple bags. Nothing has changed since last year.
> Left to right, Coach Anniversary Willis, Balenciaga Velo in bleu lavande, Bottega Veneta tote, and Longchamp Leather drawstring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014374


Beautiful line up!


msd_bags said:


> Hello ladies!!  Just quickly popping in.  I see that we’re on Pink week.  I have a few and I just couldn’t resist the chance to post.
> View attachment 5014467
> View attachment 5014468
> View attachment 5014469
> View attachment 5014470
> View attachment 5014471
> View attachment 5014472
> View attachment 5014474
> 
> Sorry these are old photos.
> 
> Sorry for being MIA. Just so many things going on with work and rekindled passion for baking.


Beautiful Pink collection, the Cassie is my fave!


Sparkletastic said:


> *Question for everyone!  *Tell us about the last time you immediately fell in must have, can’t stop thinking about it *love *with a bag? What was it? Did you buy it? Why or why not? If you did, was everything you expected? If not are you still on the hunt or have you let it go?
> 
> This came to mind as I was working on @Jereni ’s fun capsule challenge. It would be fun to add a bag since I haven’t in almost 2 years. But, nothing has made me swoon since I first saw the silver Microcannage Dior Diorama in 2015 (2014?)  I remember thinking I *NEEEEEDED* that bag but kept trying to talk myself out of it. A year later, I finally bought it during my last trip to Paris and it’s truly my favorite bag.
> View attachment 5014481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to have that same reaction again. But all new models are “yuck” to “meh” to me.
> 
> So, share - what was your last heartstopping bag moment.


She's a stunna for sure!


Jereni said:


> I will post my pink bags later or tomorrow, but wanted to share my successful project of the day!
> 
> I added a shelf towards the top of my closet and I’m so happy! My pretties can spread out a little more and my rust BV pouch has a space now.
> 
> View attachment 5014497
> 
> 
> Now I’m scheming on all kinds of other places to add shelves...


Beautiful display!


CoachMaven said:


> Don't even ask me to select a capsule collection if my handbags, I just cannot do it!
> 
> I have only one purple bag, Coach Legacy Garcia satchel in amethyst:
> View attachment 5014484
> 
> And pinks I have three. First is my Kate Spade Ava. I had this crazy desire for a croc embossed pink bag- don't ask me why, I have no idea! So when I saw this one I had to have it. It's a great date night bag:
> View attachment 5014487
> 
> My third and final Coach Bleecker Daily bag in pink ruby:
> View attachment 5014492
> 
> My Coach Madison hobo in neutral pink:
> View attachment 5014495
> 
> And I have a small kisslock coin Purse in pale pink too:
> View attachment 5014496


lovely Pinks!


Jereni said:


> I like this question! Unfortunately I feel like I do that with way more bags than is reasonable.
> 
> One that comes to mind is the rainbow iridescent stingray Chanel wallet on chain from a few years back. Saw it in the boutique and just had heart palpitations.
> View attachment 5014595
> 
> 
> I bought it, and it WAS gorgeous, but I was too scared to wear it really and the minute I saw the slightest bit of creasing on the top of the flap I panicked and sold it, lol. Don’t really regret selling it though. In the end I think it was a touch too blingy for me.
> 
> The other one I felt that way about was my Fendi peekaboo. And bless the handbag gods, I still feel that way about it. If I could afford to have a second one boxed up in reserve for when this one falls apart, I would do it lol.
> View attachment 5014598


I love your choices that Fendi!


Hazzelnut said:


> I’ve been spending my day in work posting about International Women’s Day (I’m a Social Media Manager so I promise I haven’t been slacking off!) and thought I’d share one of my favourite things I own!
> 
> I’ve always been a collector of vintage jewellery (spurred on my very fashionable Nana) and there was an antique jewellers in Oxford I used to make a point of passing to just gaze longingly into the window.
> 
> About a week before I moved back to Belfast I was standing at the window gazing at the ring which always caught my eye. I felt so strongly that I needed to buy it, even though I was a broke graduate who barely had any pennies left in her bank account.
> 
> I blinked and I was suddenly standing in the shop holding the ring. The owner had remarked she’d seen me regularly staring at it and asked if I knew the history of the ring.
> 
> Well, the stone of the ring was from a piece of suffragette jewellery. Unfortunately, when the granddaughter of the woman came in to try and sell it the other stones were too badly damaged to be used, but she reset the purple one with a design to hint at the banners they carried.
> 
> After hearing that I knew it had to be mine, I had just finished my degree in sociology with a focus on the history of feminism in society.
> 
> Every time I look at that ring I think of it’s history and of the strong women who have surrounded me (especially my Nana). I may not be able to wear it at the moment, but I have it sitting on my desk today just to make me smile.
> 
> Completely off-topic, but I wanted to share. Hope that’s ok
> 
> View attachment 5014871


Beautiful ring and the story behind it!


Jereni said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Also, here are my bags for Pink/Purple Week. Pink is my favorite pop of color for a handbag, in my opinion it is the most versatile non-neutral on the color spectrum.
> 
> Chanel day trip, which is a seasonal flap from last season that is also out this season I think. Love this little guy. The flap always looks huuuge in photos but in person it’s a more rounded, cute little shape.
> View attachment 5015247
> 
> View attachment 5015248
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta mini pouch in amaranto. I bought this before deciding to go big and get the large pouch in rust and now I sort of wish I’d gotten this color in the large also. It’s such a fabulous color, would be fun as a bold statement bag.
> View attachment 5015249
> 
> 
> And third, my Chloe Aby lock mini satchel. This bag is sort of a weird peach/ tan but I’m including it for pink week regardless. I still keep thinking about letting go of this bag. It’s darling but ... I don’t know.
> View attachment 5015253





More bags said:


> I love this mental bag exercise of "perfectly curated collection." I took a picture of my five and I didn't post it because it didn't look quite right.
> I'm glad I saw @Cookiefiend 's post about the 4 bag challenge we did in September 2019. I love how Cookie's list then and now are so similar.
> 
> September 2019 we did a challenge to choose and carry only 4 bags. Back then I selected:
> 
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne PM (29)
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36
> For this curated 5 challenge, not necessarily favourite bags, I choose:
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Burgundy Small Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> 
> View attachment 5015259


I love your curation! the celine tote is beautiful! is it still in your collection?


doni said:


> *I so admire all of your curated 5-bag wardrobes...
> I am not able to do it. Whenever I think about it I start considering bags I am missing instead of bags I have.
> Not good *
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say that, your Rust Pouch is so wonderful!
> This color is also beautiful. It is a kind of raspberry or?
> But Rust...


Same! lol!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hazzelnut said:


> I’ve been spending my day in work posting about International Women’s Day (I’m a Social Media Manager so I promise I haven’t been slacking off!) and thought I’d share one of my favourite things I own!
> 
> I’ve always been a collector of vintage jewellery (spurred on my very fashionable Nana) and there was an antique jewellers in Oxford I used to make a point of passing to just gaze longingly into the window.
> 
> About a week before I moved back to Belfast I was standing at the window gazing at the ring which always caught my eye. I felt so strongly that I needed to buy it, even though I was a broke graduate who barely had any pennies left in her bank account.
> 
> I blinked and I was suddenly standing in the shop holding the ring. The owner had remarked she’d seen me regularly staring at it and asked if I knew the history of the ring.
> 
> Well, the stone of the ring was from a piece of suffragette jewellery. Unfortunately, when the granddaughter of the woman came in to try and sell it the other stones were too badly damaged to be used, but she reset the purple one with a design to hint at the banners they carried.
> 
> After hearing that I knew it had to be mine, I had just finished my degree in sociology with a focus on the history of feminism in society.
> 
> Every time I look at that ring I think of it’s history and of the strong women who have surrounded me (especially my Nana). I may not be able to wear it at the moment, but I have it sitting on my desk today just to make me smile.
> 
> Completely off-topic, but I wanted to share. Hope that’s ok
> 
> View attachment 5014871


What a wonderful story, and a beautiful ring.  


Jereni said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Also, here are my bags for Pink/Purple Week. Pink is my favorite pop of color for a handbag, in my opinion it is the most versatile non-neutral on the color spectrum.
> 
> Chanel day trip, which is a seasonal flap from last season that is also out this season I think. Love this little guy. The flap always looks huuuge in photos but in person it’s a more rounded, cute little shape.
> View attachment 5015247
> 
> View attachment 5015248
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta mini pouch in amaranto. I bought this before deciding to go big and get the large pouch in rust and now I sort of wish I’d gotten this color in the large also. It’s such a fabulous color, would be fun as a bold statement bag.
> View attachment 5015249
> 
> 
> And third, my Chloe Aby lock mini satchel. This bag is sort of a weird peach/ tan but I’m including it for pink week regardless. I still keep thinking about letting go of this bag. It’s darling but ... I don’t know.
> View attachment 5015253


The Chanel is beautiful!! 


More bags said:


> I love this mental bag exercise of "perfectly curated collection." I took a picture of my five and I didn't post it because it didn't look quite right.
> I'm glad I saw @Cookiefiend 's post about the 4 bag challenge we did in September 2019. I love how Cookie's list then and now are so similar.
> 
> September 2019 we did a challenge to choose and carry only 4 bags. Back then I selected:
> 
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne PM (29)
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36
> For this curated 5 challenge, not necessarily favourite bags, I choose:
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Burgundy Small Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> 
> View attachment 5015259


These are wonderfu!l  
I still love your Coco Handle


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Also, here are my bags for Pink/Purple Week. Pink is my favorite pop of color for a handbag, in my opinion it is the most versatile non-neutral on the color spectrum.
> 
> Chanel day trip, which is a seasonal flap from last season that is also out this season I think. Love this little guy. The flap always looks huuuge in photos but in person it’s a more rounded, cute little shape.
> View attachment 5015247
> 
> View attachment 5015248
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta mini pouch in amaranto. I bought this before deciding to go big and get the large pouch in rust and now I sort of wish I’d gotten this color in the large also. It’s such a fabulous color, would be fun as a bold statement bag.
> View attachment 5015249
> 
> 
> And third, my Chloe Aby lock mini satchel. This bag is sort of a weird peach/ tan but I’m including it for pink week regardless. I still keep thinking about letting go of this bag. It’s darling but ... I don’t know.
> View attachment 5015253


Lovely selections. Love the Chanel on you.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> I love your curation! the celine tote is beautiful! is it still in your collection?


Thank you dear keodi. Yes, I still have the Celine tote - it's my one black tote.   


Cookiefiend said:


> These are wonderfu!l
> I still love your Coco Handle


Thank you so much Cookie. I still mentally dance with joy when I bring out my Coco Handle, she's definitely a favourite!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> I love this mental bag exercise of "perfectly curated collection." I took a picture of my five and I didn't post it because it didn't look quite right.
> I'm glad I saw @Cookiefiend 's post about the 4 bag challenge we did in September 2019. I love how Cookie's list then and now are so similar.
> 
> September 2019 we did a challenge to choose and carry only 4 bags. Back then I selected:
> 
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne PM (29)
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36
> For this curated 5 challenge, not necessarily favourite bags, I choose:
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Burgundy Small Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> 
> View attachment 5015259


Gorgeous!❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## BowieFan1971

So interesting to see people’s 5. Gives such a sense of what colors (or not ) people center their wardrobes around. For me, browns and tans are so essential that I could not fathom having only black and grey bags. I hardly ever use black or grey, but so many of you have them at the heart of your essentials. And then we have the one color centric collection that goes against all the rules...I love that! And the styles...so many essentials that feature quilted bags like Chanel or Dior, bags/styles that I don’t ever see being in my wardrobe, let alone an essential (notice I did not say never LOL).

I love how diverse we all are, but are able to have bags in common and/or genuinely appreciate bags on others that are not “us” without losing site of who we are and what works for us. That’s really cool!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Also, here are my bags for Pink/Purple Week. Pink is my favorite pop of color for a handbag, in my opinion it is the most versatile non-neutral on the color spectrum.
> 
> Chanel day trip, which is a seasonal flap from last season that is also out this season I think. Love this little guy. The flap always looks huuuge in photos but in person it’s a more rounded, cute little shape.
> View attachment 5015247
> 
> View attachment 5015248
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta mini pouch in amaranto. I bought this before deciding to go big and get the large pouch in rust and now I sort of wish I’d gotten this color in the large also. It’s such a fabulous color, would be fun as a bold statement bag.
> View attachment 5015249
> 
> 
> And third, my Chloe Aby lock mini satchel. This bag is sort of a weird peach/ tan but I’m including it for pink week regardless. I still keep thinking about letting go of this bag. It’s darling but ... I don’t know.
> View attachment 5015253



Pretty pink bags!     





BowieFan1971 said:


> I love how diverse we all are, but are able to have bags in common and/or genuinely appreciate bags on others that are not “us” without losing site of who we are and what works for us. That’s really cool!



+100. Beautifully said, and so true!


----------



## Jereni

doni said:


> Don’t say that, your Rust Pouch is so wonderful!
> This color is also beautiful. It is a kind of raspberry or?
> But Rust...



Oh don’t get me wrong - I don’t wish I’d gotten this one *instead* of the rust. That rust is EVERYTHING lol.

I wish I gotten this in the large pouch _also _lol. I reeeally like the large pouch. I’m actually finding the small pouch a little difficult to get things in and out of.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> So interesting to see people’s 5. Gives such a sense of what colors (or not ) people center their wardrobes around. For me, browns and tans are so essential that I could not fathom having only black and grey bags. I hardly ever use black or grey, but so many of you have them at the heart of your essentials. And then we have the one color centric collection that goes against all the rules...I love that! And the styles...so many essentials that feature quilted bags like Chanel or Dior, bags/styles that I don’t ever see being in my wardrobe, let alone an essential (notice I did not say never LOL).
> 
> I love how diverse we all are, but are able to have bags in common and/or genuinely appreciate bags on others that are not “us” without losing site of who we are and what works for us. That’s really cool!


While I love brown bags, I struggle to fit them in with my wardrobe. I never wear beige (it looks terrible on me) and almost never wear colors I think go well with brown. Nearly everything in my wardrobe goes with black. When I wear brown bags, I feel I have to wear brown shoes, then I have to pick clothes that look okay with brown shoes. The last two days I've carried my MK green suede bag with brown trim. It was difficult picking my clothes to look good with both green and brown.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> While I love brown bags, I struggle to fit them in with my wardrobe. I never wear beige (it looks terrible on me) and almost never wear colors I think go well with brown. Nearly everything in my wardrobe goes with black. When I wear brown bags, I feel I have to wear brown shoes, then I have to pick clothes that look okay with brown shoes. The last two days I've carried my MK green suede bag with brown trim. It was difficult picking my clothes to look good with both green and brown.


I wear jeans most of the time and find I like the look of brown with them far more than black. Navy too. And I like the warmth of saddle/British tan/Hermès gold color with the medium to charcoal greys sweaters/tees/cardis I wear. Makes grey less stuffy, more approachable.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ahhhhhh! So excited!!!! I can finally start planning our long delayed honeymoon! Italy, here we come!!!!!
Thinking maybe November, leave on Saturday, come back the following Tuesday. I want to see Florence, Venice, Rome, Adriatic coast. I want to eat amazing food! See art and architecture! Shop at a farmers market for fresh food! Get a pretty little piece of jewelry on the Ponte del Vecchio! Take a gondola ride! Walk through historic neighborhoods through narrow old streets! Smell the lavender and rosemary in the countryside and hear the ocean from a cliff side medieval village! I have wanted to go there forever and now I am finally going!!!!!!!!!
Any tips/suggestions/places to stay?


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> The last two days I've carried my MK green suede bag with brown trim. It was difficult picking my clothes to look good with both green and brown.



I mean... if you’re saying you’re having trouble pairing things with that MK bag...


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I mean... if you’re saying you’re having trouble pairing things with that MK bag...


lol!


----------



## Kimbashop

Hazzelnut said:


> I’ve been spending my day in work posting about International Women’s Day (I’m a Social Media Manager so I promise I haven’t been slacking off!) and thought I’d share one of my favourite things I own!
> 
> I’ve always been a collector of vintage jewellery (spurred on my very fashionable Nana) and there was an antique jewellers in Oxford I used to make a point of passing to just gaze longingly into the window.
> 
> About a week before I moved back to Belfast I was standing at the window gazing at the ring which always caught my eye. I felt so strongly that I needed to buy it, even though I was a broke graduate who barely had any pennies left in her bank account.
> 
> I blinked and I was suddenly standing in the shop holding the ring. The owner had remarked she’d seen me regularly staring at it and asked if I knew the history of the ring.
> 
> Well, the stone of the ring was from a piece of suffragette jewellery. Unfortunately, when the granddaughter of the woman came in to try and sell it the other stones were too badly damaged to be used, but she reset the purple one with a design to hint at the banners they carried.
> 
> After hearing that I knew it had to be mine, I had just finished my degree in sociology with a focus on the history of feminism in society.
> 
> Every time I look at that ring I think of it’s history and of the strong women who have surrounded me (especially my Nana). I may not be able to wear it at the moment, but I have it sitting on my desk today just to make me smile.
> 
> Completely off-topic, but I wanted to share. Hope that’s ok
> 
> View attachment 5014871


I love this story, everything about it. It makes the ring even more beautiful (and it is already a stunner).


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> This made me giggle.
> 
> Regarding your overall point about instant bag love, I’ve have a similar pattern. When I have massive, instant, can’t stop thinking about it bag love - it is _usually _a mistake to buy it right then. I find that if I wait, the obsession dies off. So my approach is to try not to buy right away, to sit on it for a few days or weeks and really think about whether I want it in my wardrobe.
> 
> I also have that wardrobe app Stylebook. Before I buy any bag, I get its stock photo and see what variety of outfits I can make with it. That tells me a lot about how often I’d wear something.


OMG! I’m just the opposite. Every time I fixate on a bag over months and buy it, it ends up being one of my most used bags. Usually because it’s that perfect mix of lust meets rational thinking.  
It’s when I presume something is going to work and buy it quickly in (false) confidence that I mess up.  So, I try to wait for the googoo eyed hunger beast before I buy. Lol! 


Hazzelnut said:


> I’ve been spending my day in work posting about International Women’s Day (I’m a Social Media Manager so I promise I haven’t been slacking off!) and thought I’d share one of my favourite things I own!
> 
> I’ve always been a collector of vintage jewellery (spurred on my very fashionable Nana) and there was an antique jewellers in Oxford I used to make a point of passing to just gaze longingly into the window.
> 
> About a week before I moved back to Belfast I was standing at the window gazing at the ring which always caught my eye. I felt so strongly that I needed to buy it, even though I was a broke graduate who barely had any pennies left in her bank account.
> 
> I blinked and I was suddenly standing in the shop holding the ring. The owner had remarked she’d seen me regularly staring at it and asked if I knew the history of the ring.
> 
> Well, the stone of the ring was from a piece of suffragette jewellery. Unfortunately, when the granddaughter of the woman came in to try and sell it the other stones were too badly damaged to be used, but she reset the purple one with a design to hint at the banners they carried.
> 
> After hearing that I knew it had to be mine, I had just finished my degree in sociology with a focus on the history of feminism in society.
> 
> Every time I look at that ring I think of it’s history and of the strong women who have surrounded me (especially my Nana). I may not be able to wear it at the moment, but I have it sitting on my desk today just to make me smile.
> 
> Completely off-topic, but I wanted to share. Hope that’s ok
> 
> View attachment 5014871


What a lovely story! 





Smspp said:


> View attachment 5014938
> 
> My pink Kate Spade bag was a push present which I received January 2019. I carried it frequently all throughout 2019. However I haven’t used it since the start of 2020, not sure if I can still pull off this bright pink now that I’m in my thirties.


LOL! Pink does not have an age limit. I fully intend to wear a pink bag in my casket!  Colors and styles aren’t so much age specific as personal style / frame / taste specific.  Enjoy what you love.


BowieFan1971 said:


> GI Joe was a better catch than that pretty boy Ken!


Totally agree. I’d take the manly man over the pretty boy any day 


ElainePG said:


> Thanks, @Sparkletastic . I was recuperating from spine surgery, but I'm healing nicely, thanks for asking. I start physical therapy in a couple of weeks, and my surgeon has released me to drive, which makes me happy.
> 
> I've not been posting a lot (though I have been lurking & liking) because there's been a lot of Stuff going on. Nothing dreadful, but very time- and energy-consuming. It will eventually all sort itself out. At the moment, I have this mantra posted on my fridge: "I release control. I surrender to the flow."


Sending you many hugs and hoping all will be well. 


More bags said:


> I love this mental bag exercise of "perfectly curated collection." I took a picture of my five and I didn't post it because it didn't look quite right.
> I'm glad I saw @Cookiefiend 's post about the 4 bag challenge we did in September 2019. I love how Cookie's list then and now are so similar.
> 
> September 2019 we did a challenge to choose and carry only 4 bags. Back then I selected:
> 
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne PM (29)
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36
> For this curated 5 challenge, not necessarily favourite bags, I choose:
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Burgundy Small Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> 
> View attachment 5015259


Swoon!!! Lovely collection. I could absolutely see you stylishly moving through life with these bags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> So interesting to see people’s 5. Gives such a sense of what colors (or not ) people center their wardrobes around. For me, browns and tans are so essential that I could not fathom having only black and grey bags. I hardly ever use black or grey, but so many of you have them at the heart of your essentials. And then we have the one color centric collection that goes against all the rules...I love that! And the styles...so many essentials that feature quilted bags like Chanel or Dior, bags/styles that I don’t ever see being in my wardrobe, let alone an essential (notice I did not say never LOL).
> 
> I love how diverse we all are, but are able to have bags in common and/or genuinely appreciate bags on others that are not “us” without losing site of who we are and what works for us. That’s really cool!


I completely agree. This is one of the few places on tPF where everyone comes together and cheerleads each others collections. I was especially appreciative of this in my early years on tPf as I could ask (dumb) questions / get feedback to help me curate my collection in a “safe” place. 

I stay out of some forums / off some threads because they can get catty or snobby.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> I love this mental bag exercise of "perfectly curated collection." I took a picture of my five and I didn't post it because it didn't look quite right.
> I'm glad I saw @Cookiefiend 's post about the 4 bag challenge we did in September 2019. I love how Cookie's list then and now are so similar.
> 
> September 2019 we did a challenge to choose and carry only 4 bags. Back then I selected:
> 
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne PM (29)
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36
> For this curated 5 challenge, not necessarily favourite bags, I choose:
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Burgundy Small Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> 
> View attachment 5015259


That’s a beautiful selection Morebags!


----------



## Hazzelnut

I can finally take part in a colour week!!  I thought I’d have to wait until black 

My little tweed bag arrived and I am in love  It definitely won’t be every day, but I do see myself getting plenty of use! Happy I sold the other one for this. No money taken from the house fund and I have a pretty new bag!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> While I love brown bags, I struggle to fit them in with my wardrobe. I never wear beige (it looks terrible on me) and almost never wear colors I think go well with brown. Nearly everything in my wardrobe goes with black. When I wear brown bags, I feel I have to wear brown shoes, then I have to pick clothes that look okay with brown shoes. The last two days I've carried my MK green suede bag with brown trim. It was* difficult picking my clothes to look good with both green and brown*.



Oh you’re good! You should have seen me today ..a total color clash. Olive green pants and darker green quilted car coat (for International Women’s Day) with a slate blue bag. You’d think it would be ok, but it was noticeably jarring. So kudos to you for wardrobe synergy!


----------



## dcooney4

Hazzelnut said:


> I can finally take part in a colour week!!  I thought I’d have to wait until black
> 
> My little tweed bag arrived and I am in love  It definitely won’t be every day, but I do see myself getting plenty of use! Happy I sold the other one for this. No money taken from the house fund and I have a pretty new bag!
> 
> View attachment 5015985


So pretty! Love the color of the hardware.


----------



## Jereni

Hazzelnut said:


> I can finally take part in a colour week!!  I thought I’d have to wait until black
> 
> My little tweed bag arrived and I am in love  It definitely won’t be every day, but I do see myself getting plenty of use! Happy I sold the other one for this. No money taken from the house fund and I have a pretty new bag!
> 
> View attachment 5015985



This is so pretty! Haven’t seen this pattern before. I love tweed on a Chanel mini.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Ohhhhhhh… Tanglewood. Such fond memories. My parents and I would go there when I was a little girl. Then when Mr. PG & I started dating, I borrowed my Mom's car (I was living in NYC at the time) and we went for a long weekend. He had never been, and it was so much fun to introduce him to this favorite place.


Great story! It's fun to return to places that don't change much. Tanglewood will be back. So far they've announced only the pop artist lineup for June 2021. Whether and how the BSO will be at Tanglewood is still to be worked out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Also, here are my bags for Pink/Purple Week. Pink is my favorite pop of color for a handbag, in my opinion it is the most versatile non-neutral on the color spectrum.
> 
> Chanel day trip, which is a seasonal flap from last season that is also out this season I think. Love this little guy. The flap always looks huuuge in photos but in person it’s a more rounded, cute little shape.
> View attachment 5015247
> 
> View attachment 5015248
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta mini pouch in amaranto. I bought this before deciding to go big and get the large pouch in rust and now I sort of wish I’d gotten this color in the large also. It’s such a fabulous color, would be fun as a bold statement bag.
> View attachment 5015249
> 
> 
> And third, my Chloe Aby lock mini satchel. This bag is sort of a weird peach/ tan but I’m including it for pink week regardless. I still keep thinking about letting go of this bag. It’s darling but ... I don’t know.
> View attachment 5015253


Well you have sent me on a hunt for BV Amaranto. WOW - what a fabulous color!


----------



## Jereni

Cookiefiend said:


> What a great question, and you are so right - these choices might not be the same as your favorites!
> 
> In September 2019, a few of us did a challenge in which we only carried 4 bags for the entire month. I carried my Vespa (summery still), Just Campagne Confort1 (tan), Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small (silver), and the LV LockMe Bucket (black). I did add my K at the end of the month because we made an unexpected trip to Chicago.
> 
> If I were to choose 5 bags that were part of a Perfectly Curated Closet (never happening but anyway!), I'd choose these bags:
> Just Campagne Confort1 - a perfect neutral tote
> Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small - for times when I need a bit of pizzazz
> Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica Tote (black) - black crossbody
> Hermes Kelly (black box leather) - I love this purse
> For the 5th bag - toss up between the Ferragamo Studio Bag or the Ferragamo Studio Tote. Toss up because a black tote is indispensable, and a fun red bag is sometimes the pop you need!
> 
> Heh... some of you may remember when I was stalked by the Ferragamo Studio bag. I had seen it in green on a thread, and started looking at them, going back and for the between the Ferragamo site, tPF and pre-owned sites.... then I started seeing it on the top banner or side banner of every website I went to. It was everywhere I went.
> Resistance was futile.
> So, I bought one and love it so much I'd love one in black too.



Love your curated-5 choices! I probably should have made the challenge 7 bags - I also felt that 5 cut things off in such a way that I didn’t have ‘room’ for the pop-of-color bag.

Hahaha on being stalked by the Ferragamo bag. I’ve been feeling that way lately, I browse a bag online and then it shows up in all the embedded ads everywhere I go. 



More bags said:


> I love this mental bag exercise of "perfectly curated collection." I took a picture of my five and I didn't post it because it didn't look quite right.
> I'm glad I saw @Cookiefiend 's post about the 4 bag challenge we did in September 2019. I love how Cookie's list then and now are so similar.
> 
> September 2019 we did a challenge to choose and carry only 4 bags. Back then I selected:
> 
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne PM (29)
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36
> For this curated 5 challenge, not necessarily favourite bags, I choose:
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Burgundy Small Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Chanel Black Reissue 226
> Chanel Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> 
> View attachment 5015259



Lovely curated set. The Celine cabas looks so luxurious and I LOVE the color on that coco handle! I like also that there’s a few different shapes - tote, satchel/top handle, shoulder bags. I noticed a lot of folks ended up with an array of different shapes,  which makes sense.


----------



## momasaurus

Hazzelnut said:


> I can finally take part in a colour week!!  I thought I’d have to wait until black
> 
> My little tweed bag arrived and I am in love  It definitely won’t be every day, but I do see myself getting plenty of use! Happy I sold the other one for this. No money taken from the house fund and I have a pretty new bag!
> 
> View attachment 5015985


This is cute! I love tweed. I did not know Chanel did this.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Jereni said:


> This is so pretty! Haven’t seen this pattern before. I love tweed on a Chanel mini.



Thank you! It was part of 21P, I think because of Brexit it took ages to filter in to the UK as it only arrived to them last Monday.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> I wear jeans most of the time and find I like the look of brown with them far more than black. Navy too. And I like the warmth of saddle/British tan/Hermès gold color with the medium to charcoal greys sweaters/tees/cardis I wear. Makes grey less stuffy, more approachable.



Same - black is great but I actually think it only looks good with jewel tones. Pastels, earth tones, ‘grayer’ tones of colors all look better with brown or tan.


----------



## Hazzelnut

momasaurus said:


> This is cute! I love tweed. I did not know Chanel did this.



Thank you! I love tweed too, but have always been super hesitant about fabric bags in rainy Ireland. But the colour of this one called to me too much! I’m a black lover through and through, but I have a soft spot for purple.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hazzelnut said:


> I can finally take part in a colour week!!  I thought I’d have to wait until black
> 
> My little tweed bag arrived and I am in love  It definitely won’t be every day, but I do see myself getting plenty of use! Happy I sold the other one for this. No money taken from the house fund and I have a pretty new bag!
> 
> View attachment 5015985


I do love the tweed!!!! Very pretty and very Chanel!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Pink does not have an age limit. I fully intend to wear a pink bag in my casket!  Colors and styles aren’t so much age specific as personal style / frame / taste specific.  Enjoy what you love.



There are so many different shades of pink (and other colors). At least to me, different shades can 'feel' different ages. Some pinks look very sophisticated, and I wouldn't put them on a baby or little girl. 




Hazzelnut said:


> I can finally take part in a colour week!!  I thought I’d have to wait until black
> 
> My little tweed bag arrived and I am in love  It definitely won’t be every day, but I do see myself getting plenty of use! Happy I sold the other one for this. No money taken from the house fund and I have a pretty new bag!
> 
> View attachment 5015985



What a beauty!      And, of course, I love the color!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

Hazzelnut said:


> I can finally take part in a colour week!!  I thought I’d have to wait until black
> 
> My little tweed bag arrived and I am in love  It definitely won’t be every day, but I do see myself getting plenty of use! Happy I sold the other one for this. No money taken from the house fund and I have a pretty new bag!
> 
> View attachment 5015985


It's beautiful! I love purple! It is striking with the silver hardware.


----------



## Jereni

momasaurus said:


> This is cute! I love tweed. I did not know Chanel did this.



Oh if you did not know about Chanel tweed, then go find your way to Google images and have some fun searching. Chanel is like the queen of tweed! 



Hazzelnut said:


> Thank you! It was part of 21P, I think because of Brexit it took ages to filter in to the UK as it only arrived to them last Monday.



Oh this so good to know. I’ve been waiting on a 21P bag that a PSer is getting me from the UK and it’s been FOREVER so I’d basically given up hope. Hopefully it’s also just been delayed in the same way.



Hazzelnut said:


> Thank you! I love tweed too, but have always been super hesitant about fabric bags in rainy Ireland. But the colour of this one called to me too much! I’m a black lover through and through, but I have a soft spot for purple.



Love tweed also! But like you, I haven’t bought it much. I have a Tory Burch tweed chain wallet right now and it is fun.

Hoping to get my first Chanel tweed this summer when this comes out:


----------



## Hazzelnut

BowieFan1971 said:


> I do love the tweed!!!! Very pretty and very Chanel!





JenJBS said:


> What a beauty!     And, of course, I love the color!





whateve said:


> It's beautiful! I love purple! It is striking with the silver hardware.



Thank you


----------



## Hazzelnut

Jereni said:


> Oh if you did not know about Chanel tweed, then go find your way to Google images and have some fun searching. Chanel is like the queen of tweed!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this so good to know. I’ve been waiting on a 21P bag that a PSer is getting me from the UK and it’s been FOREVER so I’d basically given up hope. Hopefully it’s also just been delayed in the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> Love tweed also! But like you, I haven’t bought it much. I have a Tory Burch tweed chain wallet right now and it is fun.
> 
> Hoping to get my first Chanel tweed this summer when this comes out:
> 
> View attachment 5016488



My SA was saying that they’re getting small batches shipped in so definitely could be the case!

Oh wow, that Chanel tweed is stunning!! Those colours would work with everything!


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ahhhhhh! So excited!!!! I can finally start planning our long delayed honeymoon! Italy, here we come!!!!!
> Thinking maybe November, leave on Saturday, come back the following Tuesday. I want to see Florence, Venice, Rome, Adriatic coast. I want to eat amazing food! See art and architecture! Shop at a farmers market for fresh food! Get a pretty little piece of jewelry on the Ponte del Vecchio! Take a gondola ride! Walk through historic neighborhoods through narrow old streets! Smell the lavender and rosemary in the countryside and hear the ocean from a cliff side medieval village! I have wanted to go there forever and now I am finally going!!!!!!!!!
> Any tips/suggestions/places to stay?


OMG! Congrats! You will have an amazing time! That’s a very ambitious itinerary!  I decided not to get a piece of jewelry at Ponte del Vecchio as the mark up is high and instead took  a pretty picture. And, even when DH and I were younger, we couldn’t fit in both a heavy lunch and a dinner. . . Eat a lot of gelato! One NOvember decades ago we were in Florence and it rained a lot. But, we got into every museum without waiting and shop keepers were very welcoming

@Hazzelnut, congrats on your purple tweed bag! It’s stunning! @Jereni, I love the one you are planning to get this summer
@whateve, I mix brown with blue, green, beige, black, red. . . The more muted in tone The more sartorial; but the more vivid, the more fashion in feeling (almost like a color block). @SouthernPurseGal, I think a few brown bags can be  chameleons even with a jewel tone like green. (Second to last pic)  Or a jeweled red and black scarf with no brown whatsoever. The brown is more forgiving and less sharp edged than black  I do agree with @keodi that gold is a cheater brown   Here is a brown bag (30 gold swift B) as a pop of color. If a bittersweet chocolate brown like ebene or marron fonce, I like any blue, (here a Chanel blue and silver coat with night green camo vuori joggers black soldier top ). Or, black and metallic boucle jacket with ebene Victoria, any shade of neutral like grey, beige, any metallic. . . The list goes on. Nowadays no shoes match and my Brunello SA says that white sneakers go with everything HTH.







@essiedub, re your purple chanel, was it from around 2006? If so, I bought a flap from that collection (bittersweet brown) with oversized logo and the leather was almost washed. . . I’d repurpose it into a casual bag and style it with light wash ripped denim (I havent worn ripped denim since 1984, but I do have a 3x1 frayed pair that I pull out in the summertime) and a favorite t shirt brand. (When im heavy, I prefer American giant U neckline supima  cotton; when I’m happier with my weight, James perse or some such). And, Birkenstock’s. . . Or a loose tank (wolford makes one) with white jeans and the bag. Or khaki linen shorts, a transluscent oversized worn out men’s shirt and the bag. Or a summer dress, denim jacket and the  bag.
@momasaurus, I dont have any pink or purple bags either  but, the eye candy of others is making me waver. . ,

@BowieFan1971, I’m really curious: for a ten day trip, three pairs of jeans? Maybe I’m a slob when I travel, but I only take one. (Hides face in shame) I do typically take a pair of cargos in a dark color that can go from day- evening and some other things (discounting the leggings of course) .

Apologies all for hijacking the thread re brown!


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> OMG! Congrats! You will have an amazing time! That’s a very ambitious itinerary!  I decided not to get a piece of jewelry at Ponte del Vecchio as the mark up is high and instead took  a pretty picture. And, even when DH and I were younger, we couldn’t fit in both a heavy lunch and a dinner. . . Eat a lot of gelato!
> 
> @Hazzelnut, congrats on your purple tweed bag! It’s stunning! @Jereni, I love the one you are planning to get this summer
> @whateve, I mix brown with blue, green, beige, black, red. . . But it’s more sartorial than fashion in feeling.


I may not get to do all of it, but I will not be hanging out in the room except to sleep! The 4 things I want to bring home with me...a piece of Venetian glass, a leather bag, a small dainty piece of gold jewelry and either a sweater or tailored piece. Things that after looking around are SO Italian that I will never mistake them for otherwise. And if it is a local label/manufacturer that I cannot ever buy here, all the better. Don’t want a Gucci/Fendi/Prada/etc. maybe I will even find the perfect black or red bag! I am so glad we are not going during tourist season because I like to experience everyday local life...eat, drink like the locals, live their pace. I am sooo excited!!!!! I want to try a bit of everything, including food, which is why I want to see different parts of Italy. We plan to spend more time in Venice and Florence than in Rome. Rome is more history and architecture...to see the big stuff like the Colosseum and Trevi...so two days there, 3-4 each in Venice and Florence.

Now to the important question— what kind of bag do I carry?!?


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Now to the important question— what kind of bag do I carry?!?



Ok I am SO interested in helping you plan your handbag array for this trip. How many bags do you want to bring along? At least a tote or messenger for day sightseeing and a fancy bag for night right?

I feel like in Italy, one should carry some soft, luxurious leather bag, or some really intricate piece that wears like art, lol!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Ok I am SO interested in helping you plan your handbag array for this trip. How many bags do you want to bring along? At least a tote or messenger for day sightseeing and a fancy bag for night right?
> 
> I feel like in Italy, one should carry some soft, luxurious leather bag, or some really intricate piece that wears like art, lol!
> 
> View attachment 5016897


I was thinking a medium LePliage for shopping cuz it had a zipper, is waterproof and folds up, and my teal Halzan-inspired bag because it is a crossbody that buckles closed (secure) and can still be used as a clutch or satchel. We probably won’t eat fancy, but we did throw out the idea of going to the opera if possible. I could also carry my little Fendi crossbody bag instead of the teal bag. And I do have a black quilted chain strap bag and a black circle bag with a gold handle and leopard pony hair front with an attachable crossbody strap. For shoes, I was thinking black...my lace up ankle boots and a pair of black Superga. And ballerina flats in case we go out. Too clutzy for heels and cobblestones. I am so out of practice on even flat pavement. Clothes...3 pair of straight leg jeans with some stretch in them, a black v-neck sleeveless knee length jersey fit and flare dress, a pair of black wide leg trousers with a little stretch, and cardis, camis, tees and crew neck sweaters to mix and match in tan, grey, black, white. A few scarves for color, warmth and drama, including at least one with teal in it. Tan trench coat and gloves. Sunglasses. I don’t want to bring a ton of jewelry...pair of diamond and pair of pearl studs, 2-3 bracelets to mix and match, watch, wedding rings. That’s it.
Need to leave room for the goodies!!!

Edit-will maybe bring a long jersey A-line skirt too.

Which of those bags sounded best?


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> I was thinking a medium LePliage for shopping cuz it had a zipper, is waterproof and folds up, and my teal Halzan-inspired bag because it is a crossbody that buckles closed (secure) and can still be used as a clutch or satchel. We probably won’t eat fancy, but we did throw out the idea of going to the opera if possible. I could also carry my little Fendi crossbody bag instead of the teal bag. And I do have a black quilted chain strap bag. For shoes, I was thinking black...my lace up ankle boots and a pair of black Superga. And ballerina flats in case we go out. Too clutzy for heels and cobblestones. I am so out of practice on even flat pavement. Clothes...3 pair of straight leg jeans with some stretch in them, a black v-neck sleeveless knee length jersey fit and flare dress, a pair of black wide leg trousers with a little stretch, and cardis, camis, tees and crew neck sweaters to mix and match in tan, grey, black, white. A few scarves for color, warmth and drama, including at least one with teal in it. Tan trench coat and gloves. Sunglasses. I don’t want to bring a ton of jewelry...pair of diamond and pair of pearl studs, 2-3 bracelets to mix and match, watch, wedding rings. That’s it.
> Need to leave room for the goodies!!!


Sounds well thought out! I advocate for more time in Rome though. It’s amazing, and although the food is simpler, I love it. also, a small plug for Amalfi coast, but maybe it’s considered too touristy now.
@keodi, what is a 12 item travel wardrobe? I have a feeling I pack less than most people here. We prefer not to check in, and though I love ballet flats, I confess, on cobblestones, I do better with doc martens. And, I carry a travel purse (in my case, a nylon pseudo evelyne crossbody from a brand called Paul Stuart.or possibly a BV hobo, but usually not.  One pair of jeans, grey pants, leggings. DH still adores going to a small grocery and buying an inexpensive, not too sweet bag of cantucci cookies. That plus procuitto sandwiches and espresso and he’s perfectly happy.

The guides ro Rome are usually way too action packed for me like this one https://globalcastaway.com/3-days-rome-guide/
DH and I are slugs and like to spend a lot of time hanging out.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> *While I love brown bags, I struggle to fit them in with my wardrobe*. I never wear beige (it looks terrible on me) and almost never wear colors I think go well with brown. Nearly everything in my wardrobe goes with black. *When I wear brown bags, I feel I have to wear brown shoes, then I have to pick clothes that look okay with brown shoes. *The last two days I've carried my MK green suede bag with brown trim. It was difficult picking my clothes to look good with both green and brown.


Same reason why I don't own brown bags, but i do love Hermes gold colour though.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Ahhhhhh! So excited!!!! I can finally start planning our long delayed honeymoon! Italy, here we come!!!!!
> Thinking maybe November, leave on Saturday, come back the following Tuesday. I want to see Florence, Venice, Rome, Adriatic coast. I want to eat amazing food! See art and architecture! Shop at a farmers market for fresh food! Get a pretty little piece of jewelry on the Ponte del Vecchio! Take a gondola ride! Walk through historic neighborhoods through narrow old streets! Smell the lavender and rosemary in the countryside and hear the ocean from a cliff side medieval village! I have wanted to go there forever and now I am finally going!!!!!!!!!
> Any tips/suggestions/places to stay?


Yay! I'm so excited for you!  


Hazzelnut said:


> I can finally take part in a colour week!!  I thought I’d have to wait until black
> 
> My little tweed bag arrived and I am in love  It definitely won’t be every day, but I do see myself getting plenty of use! Happy I sold the other one for this. No money taken from the house fund and I have a pretty new bag!
> 
> View attachment 5015985


Congratulations! beautiful Chanel!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I was thinking a medium LePliage for shopping cuz it had a zipper, is waterproof and folds up, and my teal Halzan-inspired bag because it is a crossbody that buckles closed and can still be used as a clutch or satchel. We probably won’t eat fancy, but we did throw out the idea of going to the opera if possible. I could also carry my little Fendi crossbody bag instead of the teal bag. For shoes, I was thinking black...my lace up ankle boots and a pair of black Superga. And ballerina flats in case we go out. Too clutzy for heels and cobblestones. I am so out of practice on even flat pavement. Clothes...3 pair of straight leg jeans with some stretch in them, a black v-neck sleeveless knee length jersey fit and flare dress, a pair of black wide leg trousers with a little stretch, and cardis, camis, tees and crew neck sweaters to mix and match in tan, grey, black, white. A few scarves for color, warmth and drama, including at least one with teal in it. Tan trench coat and gloves. Sunglasses. I don’t want to bring a ton of jewelry...pair of diamond and pair of pearl studs, 2-3 bracelets to mix and match, watch, wedding rings. That’s it.
> *Need to leave room for the goodies!!!*


Good plan! i pack light when I travel for this reason. I do a 12 item travel wardrobe.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Sounds well thought out! I advocate for more time in Rome though. It’s amazing, and although the food is simpler, I love it. also, a small plug for Amalfi coast, but maybe it’s considered too touristy now.
> @keodi, what is a 12 item travel wardrobe? I have a feeling I pack less than most people here. We prefer not to check in, and though I love ballet flats, I confess, on cobblestones, I do better with doc martens. And, I carry a travel purse (in my case, a nylon pseudo evelyne crossbody from a brand called Paul Stuart.or possibly a BV hobo, but usually not.  One pair of jeans, grey pants, leggings.


I thought about Amalfi, but November is not the right time to go there. Another trip...
I need to do research about Rome and the other cities and figure out itinerary...glad you plugged Rome. I will take a deeper look. Maybe 3-3-3 is the way to go, with a day stop along the Adriatic, some place ancient and hilly.


----------



## BowieFan1971

keodi said:


> Same reason why I don't own brown bags, but i do love Hermes gold colour though.
> 
> Yay! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Congratulations! beautiful Chanel!
> 
> Good plan! i pack light when I travel for this reason. I do a 12 item travel wardrobe.


Deets on the 12 items!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

BowieFan1971 said:


> I thought about Amalfi, but November is not the right time to go there. Another trip...
> I need to do research about Rome and the other cities and figure out itinerary...glad you plugged Rome. I will take a deeper look. Maybe 3-3-3 is the way to go, with a day stop along the Adriatic, some place ancient and hilly.


Not doing leggings...I know they are comfy and highly packable, but the days of looking good in them are over for me.

I will probably end up with 15-18 pieces total. Not bad for 10 days. And I can layer and play. It’s my husband that overpacks!!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

whateve said:


> While I love brown bags, I struggle to fit them in with my wardrobe. I never wear beige (it looks terrible on me) and almost never wear colors I think go well with brown. Nearly everything in my wardrobe goes with black. When I wear brown bags, I feel I have to wear brown shoes, then I have to pick clothes that look okay with brown shoes. The last two days I've carried my MK green suede bag with brown trim. It was difficult picking my clothes to look good with both green and brown.


This. I do great with black, Grey, beige, taupe and tan. 
Brown feels like the shoes need to match and no two Browns match..black is so Easy. I do have a chocolate bag that is like the color of milk chocolate but it is a non uniform mix of cool and warm shades and in my eyes looks chic with black or khaki or navy or...anything. But it's a unicorn.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Jereni said:


> Same - black is great but I actually think it only looks good with jewel tones. Pastels, earth tones, ‘grayer’ tones of colors all look better with brown or tan.


Oh now I understand. I only wear jewel tones so that's why brown doesn't work for me!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh now I understand. I only wear jewel tones so that's why brown doesn't work for me!


I wear mostly jewel tones too. Pastels wash me out.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Okay Rome and Florence in November is fresh and cool but still nice , but the amalfi coast will be too cold unless you like walking along the beach in a windbreaker and gloves. Venice is an obvious choice for your honeymoon  and since you only have two non travel days to be somewhere I would stay put there and take gondola rides and go shopping. I have never been to Venice actually but I've been to Florence and Rome and if you desperately want to be in more than one city there's a high speed 90 min train that connects them. Maybe base in one and go for a day trip to the other?

I sadly can't endorse leaving on Saturday and thus arriving on Sunday unless you are talking about an early Saturday morning direct flight and a late night Tues direct flight.

If you have connections the jet lag will get you. Because you most likely can't  get to your destination  the same day anymore, so you arrive Sunday morning  (absolutely exhausted and jet lagged & needing a day or so of rest to recover from the red eye trip), so Sunday is half shot. You then have a blast on Monday only to check out the following morning and head to the airport. It's basically only *one* good day that you _didn't_ need to be in an airport at any point.
I hate to be a Debbie Downer but I've taken short trips over the Atlantic so many times.... if you can avoid overnight flights and you can leave early and fly direct, and get to your room and your shower in time to go out to a late dinner, then, sure. Especially if you travel after dinner time on Tuesday home. You'll have a great Sunday and a great Monday and hopefully  some fun  all day Tuesday but in your own bed by midnight because of the boon of traveling west.

I do know this cool American woman your age who lives in Cortona on an agriturismo she runs so if you've seen Under the Tuscan Sun and are into hill towns I could try to connect you two and you should stay at her gastrotourism destination!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

whateve said:


> I wear mostly jewel tones too. Pastels wash me out.


Yes! The more intense the better. I'm a deep winter.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I was thinking a medium LePliage for shopping cuz it had a zipper, is waterproof and folds up, and my teal Halzan-inspired bag because it is a crossbody that buckles closed (secure) and can still be used as a clutch or satchel. We probably won’t eat fancy, but we did throw out the idea of going to the opera if possible. I could also carry my little Fendi crossbody bag instead of the teal bag. And I do have a black quilted chain strap bag and a black circle bag with a gold handle and leopard pony hair front with an attachable crossbody strap. For shoes, I was thinking black...my lace up ankle boots and a pair of black Superga. And ballerina flats in case we go out. Too clutzy for heels and cobblestones. I am so out of practice on even flat pavement. Clothes...3 pair of straight leg jeans with some stretch in them, a black v-neck sleeveless knee length jersey fit and flare dress, a pair of black wide leg trousers with a little stretch, and cardis, camis, tees and crew neck sweaters to mix and match in tan, grey, black, white. A few scarves for color, warmth and drama, including at least one with teal in it. Tan trench coat and gloves. Sunglasses. I don’t want to bring a ton of jewelry...pair of diamond and pair of pearl studs, 2-3 bracelets to mix and match, watch, wedding rings. That’s it.
> Need to leave room for the goodies!!!
> 
> Edit-will maybe bring a long jersey A-line skirt too.
> 
> Which of those bags sounded best?



These options sound great!   Very well thought out!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Okay Rome and Florence in November is fresh and cool but still nice , but the amalfi coast will be too cold unless you like walking along the beach in a windbreaker and gloves. Venice is an obvious choice for your honeymoon  and since you only have two non travel days to be somewhere I would stay put there and take gondola rides and go shopping. I have never been to Venice actually but I've been to Florence and Rome and if you desperately want to be in more than one city there's a high speed 90 min train that connects them. Maybe base in one and go for a day trip to the other?
> 
> I sadly can't endorse leaving on Saturday and thus arriving on Sunday unless you are talking about an early Saturday morning direct flight and a late night Tues direct flight.
> 
> If you have connections the jet lag will get you. Because you most likely can't  get to your destination  the same day anymore, so you arrive Sunday morning  (absolutely exhausted and jet lagged & needing a day or so of rest to recover from the red eye trip), so Sunday is half shot. You then have a blast on Monday only to check out the following morning and head to the airport. It's basically only *one* good day that you _didn't_ need to be in an airport at any point.
> I hate to be a Debbie Downer but I've taken short trips over the Atlantic so many times.... if you can avoid overnight flights and you can leave early and fly direct, and get to your room and your shower in time to go out to a late dinner, then, sure. Especially if you travel after dinner time on Tuesday home. You'll have a great Sunday and a great Monday and hopefully  some fun  all day Tuesday but in your own bed by midnight because of the boon of traveling west.
> 
> I do know this cool American woman your age who lives in Cortona on an agriturismo she runs so if you've seen Under the Tuscan Sun and are into hill towns I could try to connect you two and you should stay at her gastrotourism destination!


Oh! I meant we will be there 10 days. Leaving Sat 6, flying home on the 16th. Plenty of time!!!


----------



## essiedub

Oh *BowieFan* this discussion your your Italy trip  I am traveling vicariously through your planning!

meanwhile back to the dailies...Here is my purple bag for the week.  To be honest, I don’t love this bag. It’s nice, spacious, and functional, but it just doesn’t make me swoon like my purple Lady Dior, which I will swap into later this week. I can’t explain why. Is it because it‘s caviar? Is it just a blah style? maybe it’s because it doesn’t service my daily work needs so it’s more of a going out bag..but then it’s not fancy enough? help me find the love


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hazzelnut said:


> I can finally take part in a colour week!!  I thought I’d have to wait until black
> 
> My little tweed bag arrived and I am in love  It definitely won’t be every day, but I do see myself getting plenty of use! Happy I sold the other one for this. No money taken from the house fund and I have a pretty new bag!
> 
> View attachment 5015985


What a cutie!!! Congrats!


Jereni said:


> Same - black is great but I actually think it only looks good with jewel tones. Pastels, earth tones, ‘grayer’ tones of colors all look better with brown or tan.


Oooh no! I wear a lot of black and it goes with everything.  Sometimes black + jewels tones can be harsh and depending on the outfit a softer compliment works so well! 


JenJBS said:


> There are so many different shades of pink (and other colors). At least to me, different shades can 'feel' different ages. Some pinks look very sophisticated, and I wouldn't put them on a baby or little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty!     And, of course, I love the color!


Re: pinks and other colors. I really think any color can look good on any age of adult. It’s about balancing style, cut and volume of color. There is no way we are limiting our older sisters in the colors they choose to wear.  


Jereni said:


> Ok I am SO interested in helping you plan your handbag array for this trip. How many bags do you want to bring along? At least a tote or messenger for day sightseeing and a fancy bag for night right?
> 
> I feel like in Italy, one should carry some soft, luxurious leather bag, or some really intricate piece that wears like art, lol!
> 
> View attachment 5016897


This is sooo pretty. What is the brand / model?


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> Oh *BowieFan* this discussion your your Italy trip  I am traveling vicariously through your planning!
> 
> meanwhile back to the dailies...Here is my purple bag for the week.  To be honest, I don’t love this bag. It’s nice, spacious, and functional, but it just doesn’t make me swoon like my purple Lady Dior, which I will swap into later this week. I can’t explain why. Is it because it‘s caviar? Is it just a blah style? maybe it’s because it doesn’t service my daily work needs so it’s more of a going out bag..but then it’s not fancy enough? help me find the love
> View attachment 5017044
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017045


It’s not the most striking Chanel I’ve ever seen...maybe it just isn’t YOU!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh! I meant we will be there 10 days. Leaving Sat 6, flying home on the 16th. Plenty of time!!!


Whew -silly me!!


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> Great story! It's fun to return to places that don't change much. Tanglewood will be back. So far they've announced only the pop artist lineup for June 2021. Whether and how the BSO will be at Tanglewood is still to be worked out. Fingers crossed!


From 1996-1998, I sang with the Tanglewood Festival Chorus. Some of my favorite memories are singing on warm summer nights at Tanglewood and practicing during the days. Music was everywhere around the grounds., It was a long time ago, but I have fond memories of those days.


----------



## JenJBS

Realized I forgot to post a pink bag for purple and pink week. Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in Blush.


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Oh *BowieFan* this discussion your your Italy trip  I am traveling vicariously through your planning!
> 
> meanwhile back to the dailies...Here is my purple bag for the week.  To be honest, I don’t love this bag. It’s nice, spacious, and functional, but it just doesn’t make me swoon like my purple Lady Dior, which I will swap into later this week. I can’t explain why. Is it because it‘s caviar? Is it just a blah style? maybe it’s because it doesn’t service my daily work needs so it’s more of a going out bag..but then it’s not fancy enough? help me find the love
> View attachment 5017044
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017045


Honestly, it looks too much like a work bag to be a going out bag. If you can't use it for work, then it doesn't seem to have much purpose for you. I do like the purple and the hardware.


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Oh *BowieFan* this discussion your your Italy trip  I am traveling vicariously through your planning!
> 
> meanwhile back to the dailies...Here is my purple bag for the week.  To be honest, I don’t love this bag. It’s nice, spacious, and functional, but it just doesn’t make me swoon like my purple Lady Dior, which I will swap into later this week. I can’t explain why. Is it because it‘s caviar? Is it just a blah style? maybe it’s because it doesn’t service my daily work needs so it’s more of a going out bag..but then it’s not fancy enough? help me find the love
> View attachment 5017044
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017045


I like it. It is a shame it is not working for you. You are right to let it go if you are not using it.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> I was thinking a medium LePliage for shopping cuz it had a zipper, is waterproof and folds up, and my teal Halzan-inspired bag because it is a crossbody that buckles closed (secure) and can still be used as a clutch or satchel. We probably won’t eat fancy, but we did throw out the idea of going to the opera if possible. I could also carry my little Fendi crossbody bag instead of the teal bag. And I do have a black quilted chain strap bag and a black circle bag with a gold handle and leopard pony hair front with an attachable crossbody strap. For shoes, I was thinking black...my lace up ankle boots and a pair of black Superga. And ballerina flats in case we go out. Too clutzy for heels and cobblestones. I am so out of practice on even flat pavement. Clothes...3 pair of straight leg jeans with some stretch in them, a black v-neck sleeveless knee length jersey fit and flare dress, a pair of black wide leg trousers with a little stretch, and cardis, camis, tees and crew neck sweaters to mix and match in tan, grey, black, white. A few scarves for color, warmth and drama, including at least one with teal in it. Tan trench coat and gloves. Sunglasses. I don’t want to bring a ton of jewelry...pair of diamond and pair of pearl studs, 2-3 bracelets to mix and match, watch, wedding rings. That’s it.
> Need to leave room for the goodies!!!
> 
> Edit-will maybe bring a long jersey A-line skirt too.
> 
> Which of those bags sounded best?



Good bag options! Yeah it’s hard to beat a LePliage for travel, they are so useful. I use mine for that too.

For the smaller bags, can you post a few pics of them? Having trouble visualizing 



SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh now I understand. I only wear jewel tones so that's why brown doesn't work for me!



I wear a lot of jewel tones too, they are the best   A common ‘uniform’ for me is a jewel tone blouse, black slacks, and a fun heel. Although in those cases I usually pair it with a taupe bag to have a different neutral in the mix. 



Sparkletastic said:


> This is sooo pretty. What is the brand / model?



That was a Dolce & Gabbana rosaria bag. They do a lot of specialty ones that are SUPER adorned. Another little jewel box sort of bag!


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> I may not get to do all of it, but I will not be hanging out in the room except to sleep! The 4 things I want to bring home with me...a piece of Venetian glass, a leather bag, a small dainty piece of gold jewelry and either a sweater or tailored piece. Things that after looking around are SO Italian that I will never mistake them for otherwise. And if it is a local label/manufacturer that I cannot ever buy here, all the better. Don’t want a Gucci/Fendi/Prada/etc. maybe I will even find the perfect black or red bag! I am so glad we are not going during tourist season because I like to experience everyday local life...eat, drink like the locals, live their pace. I am sooo excited!!!!! I want to try a bit of everything, including food, which is why I want to see different parts of Italy. We plan to spend more time in Venice and Florence than in Rome. Rome is more history and architecture...to see the big stuff like the Colosseum and Trevi...so two days there, 3-4 each in Venice and Florence.
> 
> Now to the important question— what kind of bag do I carry?!?



What a nice thing to be planning towards. I really hope that you can do the trip. Fall is a very nice time to visit Italy and even if traveling is possible, there will still be fewer tourists than usual. Good for Venice specially, which had become an impossible place. I agree November is not a good time for the Adriatic coast. 

I lived in Florence for a few years and I love Rome so as the day approaches I can give you some tips of places to eat etc.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Oh if you did not know about Chanel tweed, then go find your way to Google images and have some fun searching. Chanel is like the queen of tweed!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this so good to know. I’ve been waiting on a 21P bag that a PSer is getting me from the UK and it’s been FOREVER so I’d basically given up hope. Hopefully it’s also just been delayed in the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> Love tweed also! But like you, I haven’t bought it much. I have a Tory Burch tweed chain wallet right now and it is fun.
> 
> Hoping to get my first Chanel tweed this summer when this comes out:
> 
> View attachment 5016488


Oh the jackets yes. I have *always* wanted a Chanel tweed jacket. I didn't know about the purses, though. AAAAHHH a new rabbit hole!!!


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> I was thinking a medium LePliage for shopping cuz it had a zipper, is waterproof and folds up, and my teal Halzan-inspired bag because it is a crossbody that buckles closed (secure) and can still be used as a clutch or satchel. We probably won’t eat fancy, but we did throw out the idea of going to the opera if possible. I could also carry my little Fendi crossbody bag instead of the teal bag. And I do have a black quilted chain strap bag and a black circle bag with a gold handle and leopard pony hair front with an attachable crossbody strap. For shoes, I was thinking black...my lace up ankle boots and a pair of black Superga. And ballerina flats in case we go out. Too clutzy for heels and cobblestones. I am so out of practice on even flat pavement. Clothes...3 pair of straight leg jeans with some stretch in them, a black v-neck sleeveless knee length jersey fit and flare dress, a pair of black wide leg trousers with a little stretch, and cardis, camis, tees and crew neck sweaters to mix and match in tan, grey, black, white. A few scarves for color, warmth and drama, including at least one with teal in it. Tan trench coat and gloves. Sunglasses. I don’t want to bring a ton of jewelry...pair of diamond and pair of pearl studs, 2-3 bracelets to mix and match, watch, wedding rings. That’s it.
> Need to leave room for the goodies!!!
> 
> Edit-will maybe bring a long jersey A-line skirt too.
> 
> Which of those bags sounded best?


About packing, I think it all sounds good and in doubt, take the fancier option. My personal philosophy is that wherever I go I dress how I would if I lived there. Now that is just me, but Italians, they take so much care to dress well and properly, to make things nice, to arrange the fruits and vegs in a market stall just so, and everything is so beautiful to look at everywhere you go, that it does not feel right to dress down on them.

I remember when I was living in the US, I had this Italian friend and neighbor. His parents came to visit from Rome, and his father was (just like my father) the type never to leave the house without a tie. Even if it was the weekend and we were going to the playground and he’d be wearing a knit cardigan, there had to be a tie and a perfectly ironed shirt. Now, we lived in a particularly _nice_ neighbourhood but he was appalled by people wandering around in sweats or shorts  He’d get super grumpy and be like, that is such a lack of respect!


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> From 1996-1998, I sang with the Tanglewood Festival Chorus. Some of my favorite memories are singing on warm summer nights at Tanglewood and practicing during the days. Music was everywhere around the grounds., It was a long time ago, but I have fond memories of those days.


Impressive. John Oliver, right? You did stuff from memory!


----------



## momasaurus

I have no purple or pink bags and FOR ONCE I am enjoying all the photos here without feeling I need to have one. Thanks, everyone!

ETA I'm going to count the handles on my indigo Pico, because they are purple. So I'm all set, LOL!


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> What a nice thing to be planning towards. I really hope that you can do the trip. Fall is a very nice time to visit Italy and even if traveling is possible, there will still be fewer tourists than usual. Good for Venice specially, which had become an impossible place. I agree November is not a good time for the Adriatic coast.
> 
> I lived in Florence for a few years and I love Rome so as the day approaches I can give you some tips of places to eat etc.


That’s fantastic! Thanks! It’s a dream trip of mine and he has always really wanted to go.


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Oh the jackets yes. I have *always* wanted a Chanel tweed jacket. I didn't know about the purses, though. AAAAHHH a new rabbit hole!!!


A Chanel tweed jacket is a grail item for me too! But I have had big weight shifts in the past 10 years so I am glad I didn’t get one. Maybe a bag, then?


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> About packing, I think it all sounds good and in doubt, take the fancier option. My personal philosophy is that wherever I go I dress how I would if I lived there. Now that is just me, but Italians, they take so much care to dress well and properly, to make things nice, to arrange the fruits and vegs in a market stall just so, and everything is so beautiful to look at everywhere you go, that it does not feel right to dress down on them.
> 
> I remember when I was living in the US, I had this Italian friend and neighbor. His parents came to visit from Rome, and his father was (just like my father) the type never to leave the house without a tie. Even if it was the weekend and we were going to the playground and he’d be wearing a knit cardigan, there had to be a tie and a perfectly ironed shirt. Now, we lived in a particularly _nice_ neighbourhood but he was appalled by people wandering around in sweats or shorts  He’d get super grumpy and be like, that is such a lack of respect!


I was reading that, about Italians and their focus on fit and presentation. I was kind of excited to hear that...it’s boho-lite and expensive athleisure here where I am, whether they are going to the gym or not. It will be nice to really express myself!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Realized I forgot to post a pink bag for purple and pink week. Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in Blush.
> 
> View attachment 5017148


That looks so much softer and more sumptuous than my cranberry one! Mine is so stiff that I can’t get into it, literally and figuratively. But yours? Yummy!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> That looks so much softer and more sumptuous than my cranberry one! Mine is so stiff that I can’t get into it, literally and figuratively. But yours? Yummy!



Thank you!   

My MG bucket bag is also very stiff. But this lambskin drawstring bag is so soft and smooshy!


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s not the most striking Chanel I’ve ever seen...maybe it just isn’t YOU!



Yes definitely an understated style ..and with *Whateve’s* observation below , I just “figured it out;” it used to suit my purposes well. Ha!



whateve said:


> Honestly, it *looks too much like a work bag* to be a going out bag. If you can't use it for work, then it doesn't seem to have much purpose for you. I do like the purple and the hardware.



Aha! You’ve nailed it...it is an office handbag! Back in the day when I was all corporate and wore suits, this would be perfect. It’s conservative and understated, yet had that bit of color and hardware interest. 




dcooney4 said:


> I like it. It is a shame it is not working for you. You are right to let it go if you are not using it.



Thank you. I am going to use it all week and see if I can adapt and make it work.


----------



## crystal_cat

I've been looking forward to pink week, it's my favourite colour! All of these bags are Versace, apart from the studded one which is from the Versace X h&m collab. And a bonus picture of the last time I got to go to an art exhibition carrying my favourite little bag, the Medusa Palazzo clutch.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> I was thinking a medium LePliage for shopping cuz it had a zipper, is waterproof and folds up, and my teal Halzan-inspired bag because it is a crossbody that buckles closed (secure) and can still be used as a clutch or satchel. We probably won’t eat fancy, but we did throw out the idea of going to the opera if possible. I could also carry my little Fendi crossbody bag instead of the teal bag. And I do have a black quilted chain strap bag and a black circle bag with a gold handle and leopard pony hair front with an attachable crossbody strap. For shoes, I was thinking black...my lace up ankle boots and a pair of black Superga. And ballerina flats in case we go out. Too clutzy for heels and cobblestones. I am so out of practice on even flat pavement. Clothes...3 pair of straight leg jeans with some stretch in them, a black v-neck sleeveless knee length jersey fit and flare dress, a pair of black wide leg trousers with a little stretch, and cardis, camis, tees and crew neck sweaters to mix and match in tan, grey, black, white. A few scarves for color, warmth and drama, including at least one with teal in it. Tan trench coat and gloves. Sunglasses. I don’t want to bring a ton of jewelry...pair of diamond and pair of pearl studs, 2-3 bracelets to mix and match, watch, wedding rings. That’s it.
> Need to leave room for the goodies!!!
> 
> Edit-will maybe bring a long jersey A-line skirt too.
> 
> Which of those bags sounded best?


How fun! You will have to post pictures of your travels here so that we may all live vicariously. My gut reaction to bag packing is that the LePliage and the Halzan would be trusty, versatile compantions. the LePliage takes up no room in a suitcase and is super handy. The Halzan is pretty and versatile in that you can expand it if needed (like that moment when you pick up an extra souvenir) and is crossbody so that you can be hands-free. Of the Fendi, quilted, and circle bag, which one would suit the wardrobe colors you are bringing? Could the Halzan sub as a dressy bag for you if needed, even for the opera? That way, you only need two bags. Perhaps you can pick up that dressy little opera bag as a little souvenir ....


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> Impressive. John Oliver, right? You did stuff from memory!


Yes! All from memory. it was terrifying, especially since John liked to mix everyone instead of keeping people in choral sections (e.g., soprano, alto, etc.). So you would be standing next to people who weren't singing your part. John would watch to see who hadn't memorized the words or the notes, and you would receive notice or get booted to the back row! The piece that created anxiety for me around this was Berlioz's Te Deum. The chorus actually nicknamed the piece "Tedium". It was truly a nightmare to remember for many reasons. I remember a Tenor in front of me had written some of the words on his hand and wrist during one rehearsal in order to remember them, and that did not go unnoticed by John.

John Oliver had the most incredible "ear" of anyone I have ever met (and I sang in a lot of groups back then). He could literally pick out who was singing a wrong note out of a group of 200 singers. He also had a great sense of humor. During the Boston Pops performances, while we were seated in bleachers on the stage and listening to an orchestral song, he would walk underneath the bleachers and crack jokes, knowing, of course, that we had to remain polker-faced and professional the whole time.


----------



## Hazzelnut

BowieFan1971 said:


> A Chanel tweed jacket is a grail item for me too! But I have had big weight shifts in the past 10 years so I am glad I didn’t get one. Maybe a bag, then?



Do it!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> How fun! You will have to post pictures of your travels here so that we may all live vicariously. My gut reaction to bag packing is that the LePliage and the Halzan would be trusty, versatile compantions. the LePliage takes up no room in a suitcase and is super handy. The Halzan is pretty and versatile in that you can expand it if needed (like that moment when you pick up an extra souvenir) and is crossbody so that you can be hands-free. Of the Fendi, quilted, and circle bag, which one would suit the wardrobe colors you are bringing? Could the Halzan sub as a dressy bag for you if needed, even for the opera? That way, you only need two bags. Perhaps you can pick up that dressy little opera bag as a little souvenir ....


I am thinking the Halzan would best fit the bill from what I have now. It’s a subtle pop of color (soft teal) and I can take the strap off and use it as a clutch. It is the 25 size, so it is not too big for that and I do love how secure it is when you buckle down the handles.
Trust me, I will be taking tons of pics...the beauty of a cellphone and iCloud...so I will have plenty to share.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> Yes! All from memory. it was terrifying, especially since John liked to mix everyone instead of keeping people in choral sections (e.g., soprano, alto, etc.). So you would be standing next to people who weren't singing your part. John would watch to see who hadn't memorized the words or the notes, and you would receive notice or get booted to the back row! The piece that created anxiety for me around this was Berlioz's Te Deum. The chorus actually nicknamed the piece "Tedium". It was truly a nightmare to remember for many reasons. I remember a Tenor in front of me had written some of the words on his hand and wrist during one rehearsal in order to remember them, and that did not go unnoticed by John.
> 
> John Oliver had the most incredible "ear" of anyone I have ever met (and I sang in a lot of groups back then). He could literally pick out who was singing a wrong note out of a group of 200 singers. He also had a great sense of humor. During the Boston Pops performances, while we were seated in bleachers on the stage and listening to an orchestral song, he would walk underneath the bleachers and crack jokes, knowing, of course, that we had to remain polker-faced and professional the whole time.


I am in awe! Amazing!!!!


----------



## missie1

My Pink and Purple bags


----------



## JenJBS

1st Vaccine shot 3/18.  
2nd Vaccine shot 4/15. 
Love that the VA schedules both shots on the same call.


----------



## More bags

Hazzelnut said:


> I’ve been spending my day in work posting about International Women’s Day (I’m a Social Media Manager so I promise I haven’t been slacking off!) and thought I’d share one of my favourite things I own!
> 
> I’ve always been a collector of vintage jewellery (spurred on my very fashionable Nana) and there was an antique jewellers in Oxford I used to make a point of passing to just gaze longingly into the window.
> 
> About a week before I moved back to Belfast I was standing at the window gazing at the ring which always caught my eye. I felt so strongly that I needed to buy it, even though I was a broke graduate who barely had any pennies left in her bank account.
> 
> I blinked and I was suddenly standing in the shop holding the ring. The owner had remarked she’d seen me regularly staring at it and asked if I knew the history of the ring.
> 
> Well, the stone of the ring was from a piece of suffragette jewellery. Unfortunately, when the granddaughter of the woman came in to try and sell it the other stones were too badly damaged to be used, but she reset the purple one with a design to hint at the banners they carried.
> 
> After hearing that I knew it had to be mine, I had just finished my degree in sociology with a focus on the history of feminism in society.
> 
> Every time I look at that ring I think of it’s history and of the strong women who have surrounded me (especially my Nana). I may not be able to wear it at the moment, but I have it sitting on my desk today just to make me smile.
> 
> Completely off-topic, but I wanted to share. Hope that’s ok
> 
> View attachment 5014871


Gorgeous ring and wonderful story - definitely meant to be.


Smspp said:


> View attachment 5014938
> 
> My pink Kate Spade bag was a push present which I received January 2019. I carried it frequently all throughout 2019. However I haven’t used it since the start of 2020, not sure if I can still pull off this bright pink now that I’m in my thirties.


Absolutely you can rock this bright pink bag.


baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks! The color of the Disco is peonia. It’s a pinky-purple, if that makes sense.


Yes, it's so lovely and special, not one of the usually seen colours.


Cookiefiend said:


> What a great question, and you are so right - these choices might not be the same as your favorites!
> 
> In September 2019, a few of us did a challenge in which we only carried 4 bags for the entire month. I carried my Vespa (summery still), Just Campagne Confort1 (tan), Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small (silver), and the LV LockMe Bucket (black). I did add my K at the end of the month because we made an unexpected trip to Chicago.
> 
> If I were to choose 5 bags that were part of a Perfectly Curated Closet (never happening but anyway!), I'd choose these bags:
> Just Campagne Confort1 - a perfect neutral tote
> Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small - for times when I need a bit of pizzazz
> Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica Tote (black) - black crossbody
> Hermes Kelly (black box leather) - I love this purse
> For the 5th bag - toss up between the Ferragamo Studio Bag or the Ferragamo Studio Tote. Toss up because a black tote is indispensable, and a fun red bag is sometimes the pop you need!
> 
> Heh... some of you may remember when I was stalked by the Ferragamo Studio bag. I had seen it in green on a thread, and started looking at them, going back and for the between the Ferragamo site, tPF and pre-owned sites.... then I started seeing it on the top banner or side banner of every website I went to. It was everywhere I went.
> Resistance was futile.
> So, I bought one and love it so much I'd love one in black too.


Ha ha, yes, I remember you mentioned being stalked by the Studio bag. I am glad you found your black one. Also you Mini Erica is gorgeous, too. Fantastic curated 5.


Jereni said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Also, here are my bags for Pink/Purple Week. Pink is my favorite pop of color for a handbag, in my opinion it is the most versatile non-neutral on the color spectrum.
> 
> Chanel day trip, which is a seasonal flap from last season that is also out this season I think. Love this little guy. The flap always looks huuuge in photos but in person it’s a more rounded, cute little shape.
> View attachment 5015247
> 
> View attachment 5015248
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta mini pouch in amaranto. I bought this before deciding to go big and get the large pouch in rust and now I sort of wish I’d gotten this color in the large also. It’s such a fabulous color, would be fun as a bold statement bag.
> View attachment 5015249
> 
> 
> And third, my Chloe Aby lock mini satchel. This bag is sort of a weird peach/ tan but I’m including it for pink week regardless. I still keep thinking about letting go of this bag. It’s darling but ... I don’t know.
> View attachment 5015253


Your pink bags are stunning Jereni. I especially love your Chanel and BV.


----------



## ElainePG

Hazzelnut said:


> I’ve been spending my day in work posting about International Women’s Day (I’m a Social Media Manager so I promise I haven’t been slacking off!) and thought I’d share one of my favourite things I own!
> 
> I’ve always been a collector of vintage jewellery (spurred on my very fashionable Nana) and there was an antique jewellers in Oxford I used to make a point of passing to just gaze longingly into the window.
> 
> About a week before I moved back to Belfast I was standing at the window gazing at the ring which always caught my eye. I felt so strongly that I needed to buy it, even though I was a broke graduate who barely had any pennies left in her bank account.
> 
> I blinked and I was suddenly standing in the shop holding the ring. The owner had remarked she’d seen me regularly staring at it and asked if I knew the history of the ring.
> 
> Well, the stone of the ring was from a piece of suffragette jewellery. Unfortunately, when the granddaughter of the woman came in to try and sell it the other stones were too badly damaged to be used, but she reset the purple one with a design to hint at the banners they carried.
> 
> After hearing that I knew it had to be mine, I had just finished my degree in sociology with a focus on the history of feminism in society.
> 
> Every time I look at that ring I think of it’s history and of the strong women who have surrounded me (especially my Nana). I may not be able to wear it at the moment, but I have it sitting on my desk today just to make me smile.
> 
> Completely off-topic, but I wanted to share. Hope that’s ok
> 
> View attachment 5014871


This is an incredible story, and beautifully written. (A gorgeous ring, too.) 

Thank you for your post. It made me think of both of my grandmothers.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous!❤❤❤❤


Thanks dc!


BowieFan1971 said:


> So interesting to see people’s 5. Gives such a sense of what colors (or not ) people center their wardrobes around. For me, browns and tans are so essential that I could not fathom having only black and grey bags. I hardly ever use black or grey, but so many of you have them at the heart of your essentials. And then we have the one color centric collection that goes against all the rules...I love that! And the styles...so many essentials that feature quilted bags like Chanel or Dior, bags/styles that I don’t ever see being in my wardrobe, let alone an essential (notice I did not say never LOL).
> 
> I love how diverse we all are, but are able to have bags in common and/or genuinely appreciate bags on others that are not “us” without losing site of who we are and what works for us. That’s really cool!


What a beautifully written post!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Ahhhhhh! So excited!!!! I can finally start planning our long delayed honeymoon! Italy, here we come!!!!!
> Thinking maybe November, leave on Saturday, come back the following Tuesday. I want to see Florence, Venice, Rome, Adriatic coast. I want to eat amazing food! See art and architecture! Shop at a farmers market for fresh food! Get a pretty little piece of jewelry on the Ponte del Vecchio! Take a gondola ride! Walk through historic neighborhoods through narrow old streets! Smell the lavender and rosemary in the countryside and hear the ocean from a cliff side medieval village! I have wanted to go there forever and now I am finally going!!!!!!!!!
> Any tips/suggestions/places to stay?


Congratulations! How exciting to plan your honeymoon to Italy!


Sparkletastic said:


> Swoon!!! Lovely collection. I could absolutely see you stylishly moving through life with these bags.


Thanks for your kind words Sparkle!


essiedub said:


> That’s a beautiful selection Morebags!


Thank you essiedub!


Hazzelnut said:


> I can finally take part in a colour week!!  I thought I’d have to wait until black
> 
> My little tweed bag arrived and I am in love  It definitely won’t be every day, but I do see myself getting plenty of use! Happy I sold the other one for this. No money taken from the house fund and I have a pretty new bag!
> 
> View attachment 5015985





Jereni said:


> Lovely curated set. The Celine cabas looks so luxurious and I LOVE the color on that coco handle! I like also that there’s a few different shapes - tote, satchel/top handle, shoulder bags. I noticed a lot of folks ended up with an array of different shapes,  which makes sense.


Thank you Jereni.


----------



## ElainePG

Hazzelnut said:


> I can finally take part in a colour week!!  I thought I’d have to wait until black
> 
> My little tweed bag arrived and I am in love  It definitely won’t be every day, but I do see myself getting plenty of use! Happy I sold the other one for this. No money taken from the house fund and I have a pretty new bag!
> 
> View attachment 5015985


This. Is. DIVINE!!!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> 1st Vaccine shot 3/18.
> 2nd Vaccine shot 4/15.
> Love that the VA schedules both shots on the same call.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> *Question for everyone!  *Tell us about the last time you immediately fell in must have, can’t stop thinking about it *love *with a bag? What was it? Did you buy it? Why or why not? If you did, was everything you expected? If not are you still on the hunt or have you let it go?
> 
> This came to mind as I was working on @Jereni ’s fun capsule challenge. It would be fun to add a bag since I haven’t in almost 2 years. But, nothing has made me swoon since I first saw the silver Microcannage Dior Diorama in 2015 (2014?)  I remember thinking I *NEEEEEDED* that bag but kept trying to talk myself out of it. A year later, I finally bought it during my last trip to Paris and it’s truly my favorite bag.
> View attachment 5014481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to have that same reaction again. But all new models are “yuck” to “meh” to me.
> 
> So, share - what was your last heartstopping bag moment.


For me, the Lady Dior.    I had seen so many pictures of it but when I saw it in person, I thought it was stunning and knew I had to add it to my collection.  Your Diorama is stunning.  It's one of my favorite bags as well.


Hazzelnut said:


> I can finally take part in a colour week!!  I thought I’d have to wait until black
> 
> My little tweed bag arrived and I am in love  It definitely won’t be every day, but I do see myself getting plenty of use! Happy I sold the other one for this. No money taken from the house fund and I have a pretty new bag!
> 
> View attachment 5015985


This is gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My pink bags:  Dior Diorama in rose poudre 
Gucci Marmont camera bag


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Two more:  Chanel Business Affinity in pink:  I am not able to capture the true color of this bag in this photo -- the color in real life is much prettier than the photo.
Burberry Camberley in pink orchid (if I recall correctly).  Have been thinking of letting this one go as I haven't used it much, but the color is pretty -- it has a mauve/lilac tint to it and it's nice for spring and also other seasons.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> From 1996-1998, I sang with the Tanglewood Festival Chorus. Some of my favorite memories are singing on warm summer nights at Tanglewood and practicing during the days. Music was everywhere around the grounds., It was a long time ago, but I have fond memories of those days.


What a fabulous experience that must have been!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Oh the jackets yes. *I have *always* wanted a Chanel tweed jacket*. I didn't know about the purses, though. AAAAHHH a new rabbit hole!!!


So have I! There's a high-end consignment store one town over, and last year Mr. PG and I checked it out. I thought I might find a Chanel tweed jacket at a reasonable price, since it was used… right? And even if I had to have it tailored to fit me properly, it would still be cost-effective. Right??? 

WRONG!!! 

Of course, I had never priced a new Chanel tweed jacket, so maybe the prices at this shop were reasonable. But, yikes. I'm talking a couple of thousand dollars. Plus, these jackets didn't look new. Most of them really look worn out. So unless I inherit one from a small auntie whom I've never heard of, I think this is just going to be an out-of-reach dream.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> 1st Vaccine shot 3/18.
> 2nd Vaccine shot 4/15.
> Love that the VA schedules both shots on the same call.


SO glad for you. 
We got our first jabs on March 5. We're supposed to get emails to schedule the second ones in a few weeks, and we'll get them in early April. (It's Moderna, so 28 days apart.) 
My doctor has assured me that our hospital system has already set aside second doses for everyone who has received first doses, so we aren't stressing. 
Very much.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> SO glad for you.
> We got our first jabs on March 5. We're supposed to get emails to schedule the second ones in a few weeks, and we'll get them in early April. (It's Moderna, so 28 days apart.)
> My doctor has assured me that our hospital system has already set aside second doses for everyone who has received first doses, so we aren't stressing.
> Very much.


I stressed a bit until we actually got the shot. There was some talk that they were going to switch to using all the vaccine for first shots, so it was a relief to get it done.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Congrats!!!!



Thank you!   



Purses & Perfumes said:


> My pink bags:  Dior Diorama in rose poudre
> Gucci Marmont camera bag



Such pretty pink bags!   Excellent pics!


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> SO glad for you.
> We got our first jabs on March 5. We're supposed to get emails to schedule the second ones in a few weeks, and we'll get them in early April. (It's Moderna, so 28 days apart.)
> My doctor has assured me that our hospital system has already set aside second doses for everyone who has received first doses, so we aren't stressing.
> Very much.



Thank you! 
Yay! Glad you got your first shots, and they have the second ones set aside for you. I'm also getting Moderna.


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am thinking the Halzan would best fit the bill from what I have now. It’s a subtle pop of color (soft teal) and I can take the strap off and use it as a clutch. It is the 25 size, so it is not too big for that and I do love how secure it is when you buckle down the handles.
> Trust me, I will be taking tons of pics...the beauty of a cellphone and iCloud...so I will have plenty to share.


I want to see your teal Halzan. Perhaps you’ve posted for green week. I really should go search


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am in awe! Amazing!!!!


They were really special times. Singing brought me so much joy.


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> I want to see your teal Halzan. Perhaps you’ve posted for green week. I really should go search


It’s not a real one, just the same style. The strap unbuckles inside so it can be a clutch, shoulder or cross body bag. The way the strap buckles and threads through, it holds the bag closed itself, but you can use the front strap to buckle down the handles, so it is really secure. It’s a 25, so it’s not super big. For my everyday use, I actually wish it was the bigger size. If I buy a real Hermès one, I would get the 31. But there are things I carry everyday that I won’t need on vacay.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I keep looking at the Halzan 31 in black, but they cost more preloved than a preloved Bolide!!!! I love the versatility of the Halzan, but is it just me that the Bolide just looks more expensive?


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5018112
> View attachment 5018113
> 
> Two more:  Chanel Business Affinity in pink:  I am not able to capture the true color of this bag in this photo -- the color in real life is much prettier than the photo.
> Burberry Camberley in pink orchid (if I recall correctly).  Have been thinking of letting this one go as I haven't used it much, but the color is pretty -- it has a mauve/lilac tint to it and it's nice for spring and also other seasons.


Beautiful pinks! I adore your Dior!


----------



## dcooney4

crystal_cat said:


> I've been looking forward to pink week, it's my favourite colour! All of these bags are Versace, apart from the studded one which is from the Versace X h&m collab. And a bonus picture of the last time I got to go to an art exhibition carrying my favourite little bag, the Medusa Palazzo clutch.
> 
> View attachment 5017474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017475


Such pretty shades of pink.


----------



## 880

@crystal_cat, I love your pink bag collection! The Medusa pink with your shoes, fabulous! 



BowieFan1971 said:


> I keep looking at the Halzan 31 in black, but they cost more preloved than a preloved Bolide!!!! I love the versatility of the Halzan, but is it just me that the Bolide just looks more expensive?


The Halzan is a much newer design. There are some relative bargains with Japanese resellers, but you have to add roughly 10% custom plus your state sales tax and do your due diligence before purchase. one of my favorite bags is an ebene woven leather convertible clutch (by Suarez NY). I’m not entirely sold on the Halzan for me personally, but I do like yours. I also believe the pendulum will swing back t9 larger bags, and there are deals to be had. . .

@ElainePG, @Hazzelnut, @momasaurus, re vintage chanel boucle jackets, have you checked out other preloved premium designer options. I snagged a gorgeous J mendel boucle jacket in steel blue and black with a black mink collar, jet bead trimmed cuffs, (IMO nicer than lesage) virtually new, for about 200 usd at TRR. And, a less adorned one by Christian Dior for 150 usd. Dennis Basso is best known for fur, but also does a RTW line. Other designers do gorgeous boucle (ranging from Akris, Akris punto and, a favorite of mine, a bridge designer Lafayette) and the prices at resellers can be gentle.  You do have to be careful as some clothing can be faked, and also know your measurements, but all prices tend to bottom out after the holidays and in the summer. 

Covid was an odd case in terms of retail. In summer, fall, and December 2020, I scored the aforementioned jackets as well as some of my best bag and RTW deals, prune/plum  Hermes kelly 32 and a 30B for 5K each. (the first was badly sun damaged; @docride made her good as new and brushed the Hw; and rhe second which had badly darkened handles and other cosmetic issues that @docride turned into my solid metallic grey Birkin) 

Re sizing. The advantage to a chanel item, is there are usually multiple side seams along the body of the garment, each with plentiful seam allowance, so a garment can be let out up to two sizes up or (with a talented tailor who is also a pattern cutter) can be cut down. An alteration to let out might show marks on a smooth or shiny fabric but not on boucle.  I don’t think there is currently anyone to authenticate chanel RTW, but there is a RTW thread in the chanel forum with very knowledgeable members.


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5018112
> View attachment 5018113
> 
> Two more:  Chanel Business Affinity in pink:  I am not able to capture the true color of this bag in this photo -- the color in real life is much prettier than the photo.
> Burberry Camberley in pink orchid (if I recall correctly).  Have been thinking of letting this one go as I haven't used it much, but the color is pretty -- it has a mauve/lilac tint to it and it's nice for spring and also other seasons.



Gorgeous pinks! The pink Chanel looks like a wonderful jewel tone color.


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> Yes! All from memory. it was terrifying, especially since John liked to mix everyone instead of keeping people in choral sections (e.g., soprano, alto, etc.). So you would be standing next to people who weren't singing your part. John would watch to see who hadn't memorized the words or the notes, and you would receive notice or get booted to the back row! The piece that created anxiety for me around this was Berlioz's Te Deum. The chorus actually nicknamed the piece "Tedium". It was truly a nightmare to remember for many reasons. I remember a Tenor in front of me had written some of the words on his hand and wrist during one rehearsal in order to remember them, and that did not go unnoticed by John.
> 
> John Oliver had the most incredible "ear" of anyone I have ever met (and I sang in a lot of groups back then). He could literally pick out who was singing a wrong note out of a group of 200 singers. He also had a great sense of humor. During the Boston Pops performances, while we were seated in bleachers on the stage and listening to an orchestral song, he would walk underneath the bleachers and crack jokes, knowing, of course, that we had to remain polker-faced and professional the whole time.


LOL - fabulous. I did not know that about the under-bleacher jokes. Conductors!!!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> So have I! There's a high-end consignment store one town over, and last year Mr. PG and I checked it out. I thought I might find a Chanel tweed jacket at a reasonable price, since it was used… right? And even if I had to have it tailored to fit me properly, it would still be cost-effective. Right???
> 
> WRONG!!!
> 
> Of course, I had never priced a new Chanel tweed jacket, so maybe the prices at this shop were reasonable. But, yikes. I'm talking a couple of thousand dollars. Plus, these jackets didn't look new. Most of them really look worn out. So unless I inherit one from a small auntie whom I've never heard of, I think this is just going to be an out-of-reach dream.


Yes. In my neck of the woods the consignment shop prices are high, but at least the stuff is in good shape. Still, waaaaay out of my price range. 
Just your luck, the old auntie would be too big. I suppose you could have the jacket altered LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> @crystal_cat, I love your pink bag collection! The Medusa pink with your shoes, fabulous!
> 
> 
> The Halzan is a much newer design. There are some relative bargains with Japanese resellers, but you have to add roughly 10% custom plus your state sales tax and do your due diligence before purchase. one of my favorite bags is an ebene woven leather convertible clutch (by Suarez NY). I’m not entirely sold on the Halzan for me personally, but I do like yours. I also believe the pendulum will swing back t9 larger bags, and there are deals to be had. . .
> 
> @ElainePG, @Hazzelnut, @momasaurus, re vintage chanel boucle jackets, have you checked out other options preloved. I snagged a gorgeous J mendel boucle jacket in steel blue and black with a black mink collar, jet bead trimmed cuffs, (IMO nicer than lesage) virtually new, for about 200 usd at TRR. and a less adorned one by Christian Dior for 150 usd. Dennis Basso is best known for fur, but also does a RTW line. Other designers do gorgeous boucle (ranging from Akris, Akris punto and, a favorite of mine, a bridge designer Lafayette). You do have to be careful as some clothing can be faked, and also know your measurements, but the prices tend to bottom out after the holidays and in the summer.
> 
> Covid was an odd case in terms of retail. In summer and December 2020, I scored the aforementioned jackets as well as some of my best bag and RTW deals, prune/plum  Hermes kelly 32 and a 30B for 5K each. (the first was badly sun damaged; @docride made her good as new and brushed the Hw; and rhe second which had badly darkened handles and other cosmetic issues that @docride turned into my metallic grey Birkin)
> 
> The advantage to a chanel item, is there are usually multiple seams, each with plentiful allowance, so a garment can be let out up to two sizes up or (with a talented tailor who is also a pattern cutter) can be cut down. An alteration to let out might show marks on a smooth or shiny fabric but not on boucle.  I don’t think there is currently anyone to authenticate chanel RTW, but there is a RTW thread in the chanel forum with very knowledgeable members.


You are the best. Thanks! And congrats on your scores.


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> LOL - fabulous. I did not know that about the under-bleacher jokes. Conductors!!!


Having sang in a choir, I can’t imagine singing from memory surrounded by people singing different parts from yours!!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> LOL - fabulous. I did not know that about the under-bleacher jokes. Conductors!!!


Having sang in a choir, I can’t imagine singing from memory surrounded by people singing different parts from yours!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I’ve begun to build a capsule closet. With this in mind, here’s my minimal scarf collection (pictures taken with flash) : 

1.) Alexander Mcqueen Modal Fringe Black/White Skulls.
2.) Gucci Monogram Scarf (just purchased yesterday, from Winners no less!) 
3 + 4.) These are second edition Lululemon Vinyasa Scarves. They’re great everyday scarves. 

As I continue to formulate my closet with a vision in mind, I’ll keep posting.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> I’ve begun to build a capsule closet. With this in mind, here’s my minimal scarf collection (pictures taken with flash) :
> 
> 1.) Alexander Mcqueen Modal Fringe Black/White Skulls.
> 2.) Gucci Monogram Scarf (just purchased yesterday, from Winners no less!)
> 3 + 4.) These are second edition Lululemon Vinyasa Scarves. They’re great everyday scarves.
> 
> As I continue to formulate my closet with a vision in mind, I’ll keep posting.


Good start! One comment- It’s missing a colorful scarf for those days you need to “fake it til ya make it!”


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Good start! One comment- It’s missing a colorful scarf for those days you need to “fake it til ya make it!”



I was hoping to find a cotton-based McQueen in some outlandish color... eventually! I want to see how the modal lasts first before I commit to another one. I’d like maybe a red or a green... now the wheels are turning ladies! You know, I’ve definitely been buying into “faking it until you make it.” I’m starting to wear more fitted clothing which feels almost too revealing but it’s good for me. I need to stop hiding the weight I’ve gained - we’re in a pandemic and it is to be expected your weight will change let alone day-to-day interactions! I usually wear lots of denim, black and navy. I think grey and navy are superior to black. Yes, I am looking for a fight.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> I was hoping to find a cotton-based McQueen in some outlandish color... eventually! I want to see how the modal lasts first before I commit to another one. I’d like maybe a red or a green... now the wheels are turning ladies! You know, I’ve definitely been buying into “faking it until you make it.” I’m starting to wear more fitted clothing which feels almost too revealing but it’s good for me. I need to stop hiding the weight I’ve gained - we’re in a pandemic and it is to be expected your weight will change let alone day-to-day interactions! I usually wear lots of denim, black and navy. I think grey and navy are superior to black. Yes, I am looking for a fight.


Fitted clothes that fit right make you look slimmer than baggy clothes, regardless of your weight. And they make you look and feel like you care, which makes you feel better about yourself. That shows and people respond to it, which just snowballs the good feels!

And I like grey and navy better too...not everyone can wear black well.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> I was hoping to find a cotton-based McQueen in some outlandish color... eventually! I want to see how the modal lasts first before I commit to another one. I’d like maybe a red or a green... now the wheels are turning ladies! You know, I’ve definitely been buying into “faking it until you make it.” I’m starting to wear more fitted clothing which feels almost too revealing but it’s good for me. I need to stop hiding the weight I’ve gained - we’re in a pandemic and it is to be expected your weight will change let alone day-to-day interactions! I usually wear lots of denim, black and navy. I think grey and navy are superior to black. Yes, I am looking for a fight.


This book helped me out of a slump after I gained weight and was not feeling good about myself, which became about more than just how I looked. He is wonderfully but not condescendingly positive and affirming and helps you find YOU in your clothes where you are today and gives solid advice about how to shop and curate to make it happen. I review it periodically or whenever I feel I am dissatisfied or losing my way style-wise, which happens less and less now.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Game changer! Life changer! Love Tim!!!!


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s not a real one, just the same style. The strap unbuckles inside so it can be a clutch, shoulder or cross body bag. The way the strap buckles and threads through, it holds the bag closed itself, but you can use the front strap to buckle down the handles, so it is really secure. It’s a 25, so it’s not super big. For my everyday use, I actually wish it was the bigger size. If I buy a real Hermès one, I would get the 31. But there are things I carry everyday that I won’t need on vacay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018357
> View attachment 5018360
> View attachment 5018361


I can see how functional this style can be! Very clever. I like the color. On a day to day basis, do you totally buckle it in as in photo 1? I know I’d be in photo state 2.


----------



## Kimbashop

SakuraSakura said:


> I’ve begun to build a capsule closet. With this in mind, here’s my minimal scarf collection (pictures taken with flash) :
> 
> 1.) Alexander Mcqueen Modal Fringe Black/White Skulls.
> 2.) Gucci Monogram Scarf (just purchased yesterday, from Winners no less!)
> 3 + 4.) These are second edition Lululemon Vinyasa Scarves. They’re great everyday scarves.
> 
> As I continue to formulate my closet with a vision in mind, I’ll keep posting.


I love the vinyasa scarves! My SIL gave me one in a pretty heathered purple and I wear it all the time in different ways.


----------



## paculina

Hi ladies! I used to post in this thread a lot in previous years, but have gotten away from following/buying handbags and this forum. My bank account is thankful for that, I must say, lol. I see some familiar faces here and a lot of new faces. It's nice to see all of you. With the pandemic, I've been working from home and not going much of anywhere, so I haven't hardly been using my bags. I think I've been in my Coach E/W swingpack for more than a year. But I did order a bag from Jax the other night, the first one I've bought in who knows how long! I got the denim Pennie shoulder bag from the Coach outlet. It will probably still sit because lockdown, but still fun to get a new bag. I'll post a pic when I get it next week. I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> This book helped me out of a slump after I gained weight and was not feeling good about myself, which became about more than just how I looked. He is wonderfully but not condescendingly positive and affirming and helps you find YOU in your clothes where you are today and gives solid advice about how to shop and curate to make it happen. I review it periodically or whenever I feel I am dissatisfied or losing my way style-wise, which happens less and less now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018776
> 
> 
> Game changer! Life changer! Love Tim!!!!



Thank you for your insight and the book suggestion! I’ll certainly have to check it out. I’ve also been watching a ton of body-positive Youtubers. It’s helping a lot.


----------



## Kimbashop

My pink and purple beauties. 

1. Balenciaga First in Eggplant 
2. Balenciaga MU (makeup bag) in pearly pink
3. BV Nodini in Amaranto -- a cross between red and pink. In certain lights, it looks more like a dark pink.
4. BV Nodini in Byzantine
5. Massaccesi midi Diva in Byzantine 
6. Arayla Hepburn tote in Orchid (with a silver pouch)


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> My pink and purple beauties.
> 
> 1. Balenciaga First in Eggplant
> 2. Balenciaga MU (makeup bag) in pearly pink
> 3. BV Nodini in Amaranto -- a cross between red and pink. In certain lights, it looks more like a dark pink.
> 4. BV Nodini in Byzantine
> 5. Massaccesi midi Diva in Byzantine
> 6. Arayla Hepburn tote in Orchid (with a silver pouch)
> View attachment 5018988
> View attachment 5018995
> View attachment 5018996
> View attachment 5018997
> View attachment 5018998
> View attachment 5018999



These are all stunning!     Such pretty purple and pink bags!


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> I can see how functional this style can be! Very clever. I like the color. On a day to day basis, do you totally buckle it in as in photo 1? I know I’d be in photo state 2.


Nah, I don’t buckle it down usually, but just thinking about pickpockets in Europe targeting tourists, it is a nice option. Anything to make them think it’s not worth the effort.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> My pink and purple beauties.
> 
> 1. Balenciaga First in Eggplant
> 2. Balenciaga MU (makeup bag) in pearly pink
> 3. BV Nodini in Amaranto -- a cross between red and pink. In certain lights, it looks more like a dark pink.
> 4. BV Nodini in Byzantine
> 5. Massaccesi midi Diva in Byzantine
> 6. Arayla Hepburn tote in Orchid (with a silver pouch)
> View attachment 5018988
> View attachment 5018995
> View attachment 5018996
> View attachment 5018997
> View attachment 5018998
> View attachment 5018999


Love that deep purple drawstring bag!


----------



## 880

SakuraSakura said:


> I think grey and navy are superior to black


+1000. I especially love midnight navy metallic


JenJBS said:


> These are all stunning!     Such pretty purple and pink bags!


ITA! @Kimbashop, you have an amazing array! Gorgeous, mouthwatering bags! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Nah, I don’t buckle it down usually, but just thinking about pickpockets in Europe targeting tourists, it is a nice option. Anything to make them think it’s not worth the effort.


I’ve been very fortunate in the US and abroad, but that is the beauty of convertible bags. Though I think I carry a lot more than you do! 
@momasaurus, thank you for your kind words. I mainly buy rescue bags for myself that need a second life  My mom has a major birthday coming up, and we bought her a major bag (a new craie 30B, brushed ghw)  — this is the first year we’ve ever bought her this kind of gift (or anyone this kind of gift) and I don’t anticipate it ever happening again. It is her grail bag. I said to DH that I should put myself on a self ban for the rest of the year. he started to laugh hysterically and sputtered out, it’s only March. . . Guess he knows me pretty well  
Hugs


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> These are all stunning!     Such pretty purple and pink bags!





BowieFan1971 said:


> Love that deep purple drawstring bag!





880 said:


> ITA! @Kimbashop, you have an amazing array! Gorgeous, mouthwatering bags!



thank you, all!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> My pink and purple beauties.
> 
> 1. Balenciaga First in Eggplant
> 2. Balenciaga MU (makeup bag) in pearly pink
> 3. BV Nodini in Amaranto -- a cross between red and pink. In certain lights, it looks more like a dark pink.
> 4. BV Nodini in Byzantine
> 5. Massaccesi midi Diva in Byzantine
> 6. Arayla Hepburn tote in Orchid (with a silver pouch)
> View attachment 5018988
> View attachment 5018995
> View attachment 5018996
> View attachment 5018997
> View attachment 5018998
> View attachment 5018999


Beautiful bags! Love those Nodini‘s!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Such pretty pink bags!  Excellent pics!


Thanks, I'm very much an amateur at photography, but I admit I've had fun taking pics of my bags!  The first two pics are older (was too lazy to take new ones), and I'm still understanding how lighting changes the color of a bag in pictures.  For instance the pink Chanel is not as bright as it appears in the pics but I think the bright light from the window was shining directly on the bag.


Jereni said:


> Gorgeous pinks! The pink Chanel looks like a wonderful jewel tone color.


Thank you, the color is what drew me to the Chanel bag.  In real life, it's a little more of a muted pink, but still definitely a jewel tone.   This shade goes really well with neutral clothing, and especially with dark blue.


dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful pinks! I adore your Dior!


The Dior is the favorite of my pink bags.  It really almost works as a neutral bag during spring and summer.  As for the Gucci, I wish I had gotten it in the flap bag style since I'm not loving the camera bag style.

The Gucci and the Burberry have both spent some time in my closet of departing bags and I'm still considering moving them out of my closet.  One of the things that stops me is the low resale value -- I would probably get nowhere near what I paid for them.  Also, it appears that now is not the time to sell, since the market for bags is a bit sluggish.

@Kimbashop, beautiful pink and purple array!  I particularly love that eggplant colored bag!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

tote+warmsunnyday=yay


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

A general question about color weeks -- I noticed we don't have a week for beige bags.  I wonder if we could have a separate week for beige?  Or maybe include it with gray?

@Jereni, the five bags I would probably pick as part of my curated closet:
Chanel Coco Handle in black:  Perfect day to evening bag.
Pochette Metis in turtledove:  Casual beige bag that goes with everything and is good for daytime errands and running around.
Dior Promenade Pouch in black lambskin:  Bigger than a wallet on chain and a great evening bag.
Delvaux Tempete in honey brown:  When I need a slightly larger bag (but not too large).  Also, I love a brown bag!
Lady Dior in black lambskin:  Just love this bag.  (Although I should probably pick a tote to round off the five).


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Just wanted to share pictures of my dogs and girls frolicking!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My blondes on the right, my brunettes on the left today.


----------



## baghabitz34

paculina said:


> Hi ladies! I used to post in this thread a lot in previous years, but have gotten away from following/buying handbags and this forum. My bank account is thankful for that, I must say, lol. I see some familiar faces here and a lot of new faces. It's nice to see all of you. With the pandemic, I've been working from home and not going much of anywhere, so I haven't hardly been using my bags. I think I've been in my Coach E/W swingpack for more than a year. But I did order a bag from Jax the other night, the first one I've bought in who knows how long! I got the denim Pennie shoulder bag from the Coach outlet. It will probably still sit because lockdown, but still fun to get a new bag. I'll post a


Welcome Paculina!


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> In real life, it's a little more of a muted pink, but still definitely a jewel tone.   This shade goes really well with neutral clothing, and especially with dark blue.



Yep yep, LOVE pink and blue.

I freakin love pink, I feel like you can pair it with almost any color. Blue? Check. Green? Heck yes, lovely contrast. Purple? You bet. Black? Why of course what better way to ‘sleek’ pink up? And on and on.

Is your Chanel the Business Affinity style?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> Yep yep, LOVE pink and blue.
> 
> I freakin love pink, I feel like you can pair it with almost any color. Blue? Check. Green? Heck yes, lovely contrast. Purple? You bet. Black? Why of course what better way to ‘sleek’ pink up? And on and on.
> 
> Is your Chanel the Business Affinity style?


Yes, I'm a big fan of pink bags, and it's pretty much my spring and summer go to color.   I don't have any white bags for summer (other than a small Coach flower turnlock bag that I am planning to give to my little niece), but I don't really miss white bags at all.  
The Chanel is the Business Affinity bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, I'm a big fan of pink bags, and it's pretty much my spring and summer go to color.   I don't have any white bags for summer (other than a small Coach flower turnlock bag that I am planning to give to my little niece), but I don't really miss white bags at all.
> The Chanel is the Business Affinity bag.


I don’t do white bags either...or light colors at all. I have bought them and they sat in the closet because I didn’t want to get them dirty. I can’t stand the look of scuffed up, scratched, dingy light leather. I use straw bags and my saddle Coach tote with light colored clothes if I don’t have a colored bag that works.


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> Deets on the 12 items!!!!


When I travel, I pack 8 tops 4 bottoms, everything interchanges with each other. This does not include  accessories, or sleepwear.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Not doing leggings...I know they are comfy and highly packable, but the days of looking good in them are over for me.
> 
> *I will probably end up with 15-18 pieces total.* Not bad for 10 days. And I can layer and play. It’s my husband that overpacks!!!!


That's a good number.


whateve said:


> *I wear mostly jewel tones too*. Pastels wash me out.


Same jewel tones are in my colour palette


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Yes! The more intense the better. *I'm a deep winter.*


Same here!


essiedub said:


> Oh *BowieFan* this discussion your your Italy trip  I am traveling vicariously through your planning!
> 
> meanwhile back to the dailies...Here is my purple bag for the week.  To be honest, I don’t love this bag. It’s nice, spacious, and functional, but it just doesn’t make me swoon like my purple Lady Dior, which I will swap into later this week. I can’t explain why. Is it because it‘s caviar? Is it just a blah style? maybe it’s because it doesn’t service my daily work needs so it’s more of a going out bag..but then it’s not fancy enough? help me find the love
> View attachment 5017044
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017045


Beautiful tote bag!


missie1 said:


> My Pink and Purple bags


Beautiful Pink Birkin!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5018112
> View attachment 5018113
> 
> Two more:  Chanel Business Affinity in pink:  I am not able to capture the true color of this bag in this photo -- the color in real life is much prettier than the photo.
> Burberry Camberley in pink orchid (if I recall correctly).  Have been thinking of letting this one go as I haven't used it much, but the color is pretty -- it has a mauve/lilac tint to it and it's nice for spring and also other seasons.


Beautiful pinks!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I keep looking at the Halzan 31 in black, but they cost more preloved than a preloved Bolide!!!! I love the versatility of the Halzan, but *is it just me that the Bolide just looks more expensive?*


I agree, I love the Bolide!  


SakuraSakura said:


> I’ve begun to build a capsule closet. With this in mind, here’s my minimal scarf collection (pictures taken with flash) :
> 
> 1.) Alexander Mcqueen Modal Fringe Black/White Skulls.
> 2.) Gucci Monogram Scarf (just purchased yesterday, from Winners no less!)
> 3 + 4.) These are second edition Lululemon Vinyasa Scarves. They’re great everyday scarves.
> 
> As I continue to formulate my closet with a vision in mind, I’ll keep posting.


You're off to a great start! I can't wait to see what you post next!


Kimbashop said:


> My pink and purple beauties.
> 
> 1. Balenciaga First in Eggplant
> 2. Balenciaga MU (makeup bag) in pearly pink
> 3. BV Nodini in Amaranto -- a cross between red and pink. In certain lights, it looks more like a dark pink.
> 4. BV Nodini in Byzantine
> 5. Massaccesi midi Diva in Byzantine
> 6. Arayla Hepburn tote in Orchid (with a silver pouch)
> View attachment 5018988
> View attachment 5018995
> View attachment 5018996
> View attachment 5018997
> View attachment 5018998
> View attachment 5018999


Lovely purples, that Balenciaga eggplant though! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t do white bags either...or light colors at all. I have bought them and they sat in the closet because I didn’t want to get them dirty. *I can’t stand the look of scuffed up, scratched, dingy light leather. *I use straw bags and my saddle Coach tote with light colored clothes if I don’t have a colored bag that works.


Same,  I avoid white bags for that reason.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t do white bags either...or light colors at all. I have bought them and they sat in the closet because I didn’t want to get them dirty. I can’t stand the look of scuffed up, scratched, dingy light leather. I use straw bags and my saddle Coach tote with light colored clothes if I don’t have a colored bag that works.


I felt that way until I got my one white leather bag. It is bright white and looks clean and new. I've carried it many times without a problem. On the other hand, I had a fabric bag in an offwhite that constantly got color transfer. I always had to deep clean it after every use.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t do white bags either...or light colors at all. I have bought them and they sat in the closet because I didn’t want to get them dirty. I can’t stand the look of scuffed up, scratched, dingy light leather. I use straw bags and my saddle Coach tote with light colored clothes if I don’t have a colored bag that works.


Yes, I have the same experience with white bags -- I just don't wear them.  But for some reason, light pink bags are a little bit easier for me to wear.  One of my earliest purchases when I got interested in bags was a Ralph Lauren light pink bag in a leather that is very similar to Epi leather (LV).  I used that bag constantly all through one summer and there was absolutely no color transfer on it,  so I think that some leathers are just less prone to showing wear and color transfer than others.  I however am more careful with the Diorama and only wear it with light colors.  Straw bags are a great idea for warmer weather.  I need to find one and add it to the rotation for the warmer months.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, I have the same experience with white bags -- I just don't wear them.  But for some reason, light pink bags are a little bit easier for me to wear.  One of my earliest purchases when I got interested in bags was a Ralph Lauren light pink bag in a leather that is very similar to Epi leather (LV).  I used that bag constantly all through one summer and there was absolutely no color transfer on it,  so I think that some leathers are just less prone to showing wear and color transfer than others.  I however am more careful with the Diorama and only wear it with light colors.  Straw bags are actually a great idea for warmer weather.  I need to find one and add it to the rotation for the warmer months.


I learned a trick for cleaning white leather so I think I would take the chance again if I found a bag I really loved. Stains on white can be bleached. I'm not a huge fan of white though and it doesn't really go with my wardrobe.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I learned a trick for cleaning white leather so I think I would take the chance again if I found a bag I really loved. Stains on white can be bleached. I'm not a huge fan of white though and it doesn't really go with my wardrobe.


I am interested to learn how you clean white leather.  I think the soft, grained/pebble leathers are probably the hardest to clean so I would avoid getting a white bag in that leather but epi leather is easier to clean and wipe down after use since the leather is less delicate.  I do think a white bag brightens up an outfit nicely but even with that in mind, I am unwilling to add one to my wardrobe.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am interested to learn how you clean white leather.  I think the soft, grained/pebble leathers are probably the hardest to clean so I would avoid getting a white bag in that leather but epi leather is easier to clean and wipe down after use since the leather is less delicate.  I do think a white bag brightens up an outfit nicely but even with that in mind, I am unwilling to add one to my wardrobe.


One of the issues with white leather is that the white finish is painted on. When it is scuffed, the natural darker color of the leather shows through. Conditioning won't bring back the white color. But if you get stains on it, including ink, they can bleached off by spot treating with benzyl peroxide, which is zit cream!

The one white bag I have is pebbled leather that I believe was treated with something that makes spills bead up rather than soak in. Even if it didn't have that treatment, I could protect it with the right conditioners.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am interested to learn how you clean white leather.  I think the soft, grained/pebble leathers are probably the hardest to clean so I would avoid getting a white bag in that leather but epi leather is easier to clean and wipe down after use since the leather is less delicate.  I do think a white bag brightens up an outfit nicely but even with that in mind, I am unwilling to add one to my wardrobe.


Brightening up an outfit? That’s what orange and tomato red are for!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> One of the issues with white leather is that the white finish is painted on. When it is scuffed, the natural darker color of the leather shows through. Conditioning won't bring back the white color. But if you get stains on it, including ink, they can bleached off by spot treating with benzyl peroxide, which is zit cream!
> 
> The one white bag I have is pebbled leather that I believe was treated with something that makes spills bead up rather than soak in. Even if it didn't have that treatment, I could protect it with the right conditioners.


Trying to match the “white” to paint over any areas where the finish scuffed off is as difficult as trying to match a color...and the results if you don’t get it right are awful!!! White bags are never truly white. They have undertones that have to be matched. Believe me, I have tried on bags I gathered to donate to the moms at Ronald McDonald House. That’s why I said never again!


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> I felt that way until I got my one white leather bag. It is bright white and looks clean and new. I've carried it many times without a problem. On the other hand, I had a fabric bag in an offwhite that constantly got color transfer. I always had to deep clean it after every use.


+1
I have one white bag. 
I don’t carry it often, but I took it on a beach trip 2 years ago and it was perfect. It’s bright and white, no color transfer.... and it has the unexpected pop of color with its yellow sides.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> One of the issues with white leather is that the white finish is painted on. When it is scuffed, the natural darker color of the leather shows through. Conditioning won't bring back the white color. But if you get stains on it, including ink, they can bleached off by spot treating with benzyl peroxide, which is zit cream!
> 
> The one white bag I have is pebbled leather that I believe was treated with something that makes spills bead up rather than soak in. Even if it didn't have that treatment, I could protect it with the right conditioners.


Good to know about the benzyl peroxide.   I never thought about the white being painted on, but yes, I can imagine that scuffs can be really challenging to fix.   I haven't seen any white bags that I want but I saw someone carrying an ivory colored Chanel once and must admit it was an absolutely beautiful bag.  However, for now, I am happy to admire these bags from afar. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Brightening up an outfit? That’s what orange and tomato red are for!


  I was actually washing tomatoes earlier today and thinking that tomato red is such a beautiful shade.  That is exactly the shade I would chose for a red bag!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> +1
> I have one white bag.
> I don’t carry it often, but I took it on a beach trip 2 years ago and it was perfect. It’s bright and white, no color transfer.... and it has the unexpected pop of color with its yellow sides.


I remember your beautiful white and yellow bag!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> This book helped me out of a slump after I gained weight and was not feeling good about myself, which became about more than just how I looked. He is wonderfully but not condescendingly positive and affirming and helps you find YOU in your clothes where you are today and gives solid advice about how to shop and curate to make it happen. I review it periodically or whenever I feel I am dissatisfied or losing my way style-wise, which happens less and less now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018776
> 
> 
> Game changer! Life changer! Love Tim!!!!


I love this book and I simply ADORE Tim.


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> My pink and purple beauties.
> 
> 1. Balenciaga First in Eggplant
> 2. Balenciaga MU (makeup bag) in pearly pink
> 3. BV Nodini in Amaranto -- a cross between red and pink. In certain lights, it looks more like a dark pink.
> 4. BV Nodini in Byzantine
> 5. Massaccesi midi Diva in Byzantine
> 6. Arayla Hepburn tote in Orchid (with a silver pouch)
> View attachment 5018988
> View attachment 5018995
> View attachment 5018996
> View attachment 5018997
> View attachment 5018998
> View attachment 5018999


OK I need that BV amaranto big-time.
And the MM - so beautiful. This is why I have too many of his bags. They are beautiful!!! But then most of them don't work for me.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> +1000. I especially love midnight navy metallic
> 
> ITA! @Kimbashop, you have an amazing array! Gorgeous, mouthwatering bags!
> 
> I’ve been very fortunate in the US and abroad, but that is the beauty of convertible bags. Though I think I carry a lot more than you do!
> @momasaurus, thank you for your kind words. I mainly buy rescue bags for myself that need a second life  My mom has a major birthday coming up, and we bought her a major bag (a new craie 30B, brushed ghw) — this is the first year we’ve ever bought her this kind of gift (or anyone this kind of gift) and I don’t anticipate it ever happening again. It is her grail bag. I said to DH that I should put myself on a self ban for the rest of the year. he started to laugh hysterically and sputtered out, it’s only March. . . Guess he knows me pretty well
> Hugs


This is fabulous. Your mom is going to be so happy!! (Speaking as a mom who has a major birthday coming up whose DD lives on about what a new B costs LOL). 
And your DH - can't fool him!


----------



## doni

Taking note on all the tips on cleaning white bags! Every time this year, I get the urge to get a white leather bag. I don’t have any (leaving aside a couple of vintage clutches).

A while ago I heard/read Jamie Chua saying that her more carefree Hermes bags (she has an extraordinary collection) are the white ones, and that it became that way when she realized they would come back looking like new from Hermes spa. So one way of looking at this is, if I am going to get a white bag it should be Hermes . But also, it makes sense in general, because white is relatively easy to refurbish, white is white (so the whiter the better). It is a simple color. The bleaching thing that @whateve says then, also makes lots of sense. So no fearing white I conclude.

I do think white leather bags are kind of difficult looks-wise. You have to avoid that early 80s naff girl from the suburb out in the city vibe... But I think well done they can look so sleek with tees and denim or shorts, or for a minimalist all white look with a summer dress and espadrilles...
I do need one


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> I keep looking at the Halzan 31 in black, but they cost more preloved than a preloved Bolide!!!! I love the versatility of the Halzan, but is it just me that the Bolide just looks more expensive?


I think the Bolide looks more streamlined, maybe more elegant (though it is not a 'fancy' bag at all) - if that makes sense? 
The Halzan has handles and buckles, it folds over, it's busier. 

Your trip to Italy sounds amazing, I am looking forward to your pictures! 
While I don't do a 12 item packing agenda, I do try to be sure everything works together. I usually bring 2 to 3 bags - a carefree crossbody for daytrips/events, a small dressier bag for dinners, and my travel bag which is a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo. When we were in Paris last, I brought my Kelly, the Coach Dinky, and my LC.


----------



## baghabitz34

My pink/purple/violet collection:


	

		
			
		

		
	
Pretty much the same as last year. Floral Ted Baker, Coach Rogue in dusty pink, Coach Charlie Bucket in vintage mauve, Gucci Soho Disco in peonia, LV Hyde Park in fuchsia, Coach Tea Rose Rogue in primrose, LV raisin Retiro and miscellaneous SLGs.


----------



## baghabitz34

Added this Ferragamo tote in Nebbiolo late last year


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> My pink/purple/violet collection:
> View attachment 5020266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same as last year. Floral Ted Baker, Coach Rogue in dusty pink, Coach Charlie Bucket in vintage mauve, Gucci Soho Disco in peonia, LV Hyde Park in fuchsia, Coach Tea Rose Rogue in primrose, LV raisin Retiro and miscellaneous SLGs.


The Coach Tea Rose is lovely!


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5020291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added this Ferragamo tote in Nebbiolo late last year


What a great color!


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> @ElainePG, @Hazzelnut, @momasaurus, re vintage chanel boucle jackets, have you checked out other preloved premium designer options. I snagged a gorgeous J mendel boucle jacket in steel blue and black with a black mink collar, jet bead trimmed cuffs, (IMO nicer than lesage) virtually new, for about 200 usd at TRR. And, a less adorned one by Christian Dior for 150 usd. Dennis Basso is best known for fur, but also does a RTW line. Other designers do gorgeous boucle (ranging from Akris, Akris punto and, a favorite of mine, a bridge designer Lafayette) and the prices at resellers can be gentle.  You do have to be careful as some clothing can be faked, and also know your measurements, but all prices tend to bottom out after the holidays and in the summer.
> 
> Re sizing. The advantage to a chanel item, is there are usually multiple side seams along the body of the garment, each with plentiful seam allowance, so a garment can be let out up to two sizes up or (with a talented tailor who is also a pattern cutter) can be cut down. An alteration to let out might show marks on a smooth or shiny fabric but not on boucle.  I don’t think there is currently anyone to authenticate chanel RTW, but there is a RTW thread in the chanel forum with very knowledgeable members.


This is such great advice!  I scored a couple of Akris jackets (not bouclé, but still lovely) at a local consignment shop last March, just before everything shut down. Super-cheap, and one of them still had the tags. (Then, of course, I've not had an opportunity to wear them, but one of these days!)

I'd worry about buying jackets on line without knowing my size. I'm small, either a size 4 or 6, with a narrow waist, but my shoulders are broad so sometimes I have to size up & then have the waist taken in. However we do have some good consignment shops in our area, and I'll be on the lookout for the brands you mentioned.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> I was hoping to find a cotton-based McQueen in some outlandish color... eventually! I want to see how the modal lasts first before I commit to another one. I’d like maybe a red or a green... now the wheels are turning ladies! You know, I’ve definitely been buying into “faking it until you make it.”* I’m starting to wear more fitted clothing which feels almost too revealing but it’s good for me. I need to stop hiding the weight I’ve gained - we’re in a pandemic and it is to be expected your weight will change* let alone day-to-day interactions! I usually wear lots of denim, black and navy. I think grey and navy are superior to black. Yes, I am looking for a fight.


I was watching the news last night (we very rarely watch, but wanted to see the President's address to the country) and I was struck by how much weight the news commentators had gained over the past year. And if not weight, how much older they looked. 

And these are folks who are *paid* to look fabulous! 

This pandemic has been hard on everyone. Don't be too tough on yourself. I've read in many books & blogs that well-cut, fitted clothes are more slimming than baggy ones. So I think you're on the right track.


----------



## Jereni

I have posts to catch up on and I will, but just had to share an unexpected addition with this preloved Chanel mini!!!! I’m so in love with it!







Another bag for pink week lol.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> My pink and purple beauties.
> 
> 1. Balenciaga First in Eggplant
> 2. Balenciaga MU (makeup bag) in pearly pink
> 3. BV Nodini in Amaranto -- a cross between red and pink. In certain lights, it looks more like a dark pink.
> 4. BV Nodini in Byzantine
> 5. Massaccesi midi Diva in Byzantine
> 6. Arayla Hepburn tote in Orchid (with a silver pouch)
> View attachment 5018988
> View attachment 5018995
> View attachment 5018996
> View attachment 5018997
> View attachment 5018998
> View attachment 5018999


Stunning collection. I'm madly in love with your Eggplant Balenciaga First! It's simply glowing. Do you keep it moisturized? (I have a First in Atlantique, and it's great, but it doesn't have a great a completion as yours does, lol.)


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5019306
> 
> Just wanted to share pictures of my dogs and girls frolicking!


This made me smile!


----------



## BowieFan1971

What’s everyone’s opinion of quality of Ferragamo bags? Found a black smooth leather, leather lined Boston bag that looks really good, rich leather.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I have posts to catch up on and I will, but just had to share an unexpected addition with this preloved Chanel mini!!!! I’m so in love with it!
> 
> View attachment 5020604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020605
> 
> 
> Another bag for pink week lol.


It's so pretty!   Congratulations! 




BowieFan1971 said:


> What’s everyone’s opinion of quality of Ferragamo bags? Found a black smooth leather, leather lined Boston bag that looks really good, rich leather.



I have a couple, got them both pre-loved so they are older, but you wouldn't know it from the leather. It's exceptional! And the craftsmanship is extraordinary! It is great, rich leather! I'd have more of their bags, except for the cost...


----------



## BowieFan1971

Got this one for a song...hope it feels as good as it looks!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> What’s everyone’s opinion of quality of Ferragamo bags? Found a black smooth leather, leather lined Boston bag that looks really good, rich leather.


I have their smooth leather bags in brown and the quality is great.  They are all leather lined.  I have not had any scratches on my bags but I am careful with them.  Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> I have posts to catch up on and I will, but just had to share an unexpected addition with this preloved Chanel mini!!!! I’m so in love with it!
> 
> View attachment 5020604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020605
> 
> 
> Another bag for pink week lol.


This is such a pretty bag!  It it vintage?  I have to say I love lambskin more than caviar (although the caviar leather is very practical).


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> I have posts to catch up on and I will, but just had to share an unexpected addition with this preloved Chanel mini!!!! I’m so in love with it!
> 
> View attachment 5020604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020605
> 
> 
> Another bag for pink week lol.


Oh, my, what a li'l cutie!


----------



## essiedub

baghabitz34 said:


> My pink/purple/violet collection:
> View attachment 5020266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same as last year. Floral Ted Baker, Coach Rogue in dusty pink, Coach Charlie Bucket in vintage mauve, Gucci Soho Disco in peonia, LV Hyde Park in fuchsia, Coach Tea Rose Rogue in primrose, LV raisin Retiro and miscellaneous SLGs.



It is just such a delight to see all the tones of pink/rose. what is the bucket tote just above the Gucci?



BowieFan1971 said:


> Got this one for a song...hope it feels as good as it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020812
> View attachment 5020814


Ferragamo leather is just so nice.  I had (still have) a wallet that I used for years and it’s still in great shape.  Nice bag!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Oh *BowieFan* this discussion your your Italy trip  I am traveling vicariously through your planning!
> 
> meanwhile back to the dailies...Here is my purple bag for the week.  To be honest, I don’t love this bag. It’s nice, spacious, and functional, but it just doesn’t make me swoon like my purple Lady Dior, which I will swap into later this week. I can’t explain why. Is it because it‘s caviar? Is it just a blah style? maybe it’s because it doesn’t service my daily work needs so it’s more of a going out bag..but then it’s not fancy enough? help me find the love
> View attachment 5017044
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017045


Pretty purple bag essiedub!


missie1 said:


> My Pink and Purple bags


Stunning bags missie!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5018107
> View attachment 5018106
> 
> My pink bags:  Dior Diorama in rose poudre
> Gucci Marmont camera bag





Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5018112
> View attachment 5018113
> 
> Two more:  Chanel Business Affinity in pink:  I am not able to capture the true color of this bag in this photo -- the color in real life is much prettier than the photo.
> Burberry Camberley in pink orchid (if I recall correctly).  Have been thinking of letting this one go as I haven't used it much, but the color is pretty -- it has a mauve/lilac tint to it and it's nice for spring and also other seasons.


Great pink bags P&P! I especially like your Diorama and your Chanel.


crystal_cat said:


> I've been looking forward to pink week, it's my favourite colour! All of these bags are Versace, apart from the studded one which is from the Versace X h&m collab. And a bonus picture of the last time I got to go to an art exhibition carrying my favourite little bag, the Medusa Palazzo clutch.
> 
> View attachment 5017474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017475


Pretty bags, you look fantastic!


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Realized I forgot to post a pink bag for purple and pink week. Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in Blush.
> 
> View attachment 5017148


The leather looks fabulous Jen!


----------



## essiedub

Well, I gave it a good run this week (and am so looking forward to switching it out). Yeah, I had to put my files into side pocket upright and it looked kinda bad.  Oh well. It’s just not ideal for my work..but again, it would be perfect for an office.  I’ll carry it through the weekend as I doubt I’ll reach for it anytime soon..(poor bag) What color for next week?


----------



## More bags

paculina said:


> Hi ladies! I used to post in this thread a lot in previous years, but have gotten away from following/buying handbags and this forum. My bank account is thankful for that, I must say, lol. I see some familiar faces here and a lot of new faces. It's nice to see all of you. With the pandemic, I've been working from home and not going much of anywhere, so I haven't hardly been using my bags. I think I've been in my Coach E/W swingpack for more than a year. But I did order a bag from Jax the other night, the first one I've bought in who knows how long! I got the denim Pennie shoulder bag from the Coach outlet. It will probably still sit because lockdown, but still fun to get a new bag. I'll post a pic when I get it next week. I hope you all are doing well.


Hi paculina, welcome back - nice to see you!  


Kimbashop said:


> My pink and purple beauties.
> 
> 1. Balenciaga First in Eggplant
> 2. Balenciaga MU (makeup bag) in pearly pink
> 3. BV Nodini in Amaranto -- a cross between red and pink. In certain lights, it looks more like a dark pink.
> 4. BV Nodini in Byzantine
> 5. Massaccesi midi Diva in Byzantine
> 6. Arayla Hepburn tote in Orchid (with a silver pouch)
> View attachment 5018988
> View attachment 5018995
> View attachment 5018996
> View attachment 5018997
> View attachment 5018998
> View attachment 5018999


Gorgeous bags - I love the saturated colours Kimbashop!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> I have posts to catch up on and I will, but just had to share an unexpected addition with this preloved Chanel mini!!!! I’m so in love with it!
> 
> View attachment 5020604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020605
> 
> 
> Another bag for pink week lol.


well - how pretty is this?!? Congratulations! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> What’s everyone’s opinion of quality of Ferragamo bags? Found a black smooth leather, leather lined Boston bag that looks really good, rich leather.


I really like Ferragamo. They are not on everyone’s radar; and so are... uhm.... sneaky quality. I have two now (had 4), and both are excellent bags. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Got this one for a song...hope it feels as good as it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020812
> View attachment 5020814


Oh! I looked at this! Congratulations - it’s gorgeous! ❤️❤️❤️


essiedub said:


> Well, I gave it a good run this week (and am so looking forward to switching it out). Yeah, I had to put my files into side pocket upright and it looked kinda bad.  Oh well. It’s just not ideal for my work..but again, it would be perfect for an office.  I’ll carry it through the weekend as I doubt I’ll reach for it anytime soon..(poor bag) What color for next week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020832


Well, you gave it your Best - good for you!
Next week is - ohbestillmyheart - Black Bags. My mostest favorite. ❤️


Why do I have this outstanding, unreasonable, uncontrollable LOVE of black bags? 
(smack me if I start making drooling noises next week  )


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> A general question about color weeks -- I noticed we don't have a week for beige bags.  I wonder if we could have a separate week for beige?  Or maybe include it with gray?
> 
> @Jereni, the five bags I would probably pick as part of my curated closet:
> Chanel Coco Handle in black:  Perfect day to evening bag.
> Pochette Metis in turtledove:  Casual beige bag that goes with everything and is good for daytime errands and running around.
> Dior Promenade Pouch in black lambskin:  Bigger than a wallet on chain and a great evening bag.
> Delvaux Tempete in honey brown:  When I need a slightly larger bag (but not too large).  Also, I love a brown bag!
> Lady Dior in black lambskin:  Just love this bag.  (Although I should probably pick a tote to round off the five).


I love your curated 5!


baghabitz34 said:


> My pink/purple/violet collection:
> View attachment 5020266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same as last year. Floral Ted Baker, Coach Rogue in dusty pink, Coach Charlie Bucket in vintage mauve, Gucci Soho Disco in peonia, LV Hyde Park in fuchsia, Coach Tea Rose Rogue in primrose, LV raisin Retiro and miscellaneous SLGs.


Gorgeous pink goodies - it makes my heart beat fast to enjoy your lovelies!  


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5020291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added this Ferragamo tote in Nebbiolo late last year


Great saturated colour!


Jereni said:


> I have posts to catch up on and I will, but just had to share an unexpected addition with this preloved Chanel mini!!!! I’m so in love with it!
> 
> View attachment 5020604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020605
> 
> 
> Another bag for pink week lol.


Congratulations on your pink mini!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Got this one for a song...hope it feels as good as it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020812
> View attachment 5020814


Congratulations on your Ferragamo BowieFan. I had a Ferragamo in a stamped leather, no issues with it.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Got this one for a song...hope it feels as good as it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020812
> View attachment 5020814


   

Congratulations!  Such a beauty! And I love the gancini fasteners on the handles!



More bags said:


> The leather looks fabulous Jen!



Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> My pink/purple/violet collection:
> View attachment 5020266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same as last year. Floral Ted Baker, Coach Rogue in dusty pink, Coach Charlie Bucket in vintage mauve, Gucci Soho Disco in peonia, LV Hyde Park in fuchsia, Coach Tea Rose Rogue in primrose, LV raisin Retiro and miscellaneous SLGs.


Amazing Pinks!


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Well, I gave it a good run this week (and am so looking forward to switching it out). Yeah, I had to put my files into side pocket upright and it looked kinda bad.  Oh well. It’s just not ideal for my work..but again, it would be perfect for an office.  I’ll carry it through the weekend as I doubt I’ll reach for it anytime soon..(poor bag) What color for next week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020832


Black!


----------



## baghabitz34

essiedub said:


> It is just such a delight to see all the tones of pink/rose. what is the bucket tote just above the Gucci?
> 
> 
> Ferragamo leather is just so nice.  I had (still have) a wallet that I used for years and it’s still in great shape.  Nice bag!





	

		
			
		

		
	
This one? It’s the Charlie Bucket from Coach in vintage mauve.

Funny thing is, I didn’t even like pink until a few years ago. Now it’s one of my favorite go to’s for a neutral or pop color.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5021155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one? It’s the Charlie Bucket from Coach in vintage mauve.
> 
> Funny thing is, I didn’t even like pink until a few years ago. Now it’s one of my favorite go to’s for a neutral or pop color.


That a really versatile color! Goes with just about any cool or cooler neutral. Nice!


----------



## keodi

Jereni said:


> I have posts to catch up on and I will, but just had to share an unexpected addition with this preloved Chanel mini!!!! I’m so in love with it!
> 
> View attachment 5020604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020605
> 
> 
> Another bag for pink week lol.


Congratulations! beautiful mini!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> What’s everyone’s opinion of quality of Ferragamo bags? Found a black smooth leather, leather lined Boston bag that looks really good, rich leather.


I love Ferragamo bags excellent quality in my experience.
My one and only blue bag a 2003 midnight Balenciaga first


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> What’s everyone’s opinion of quality of Ferragamo bags? Found a black smooth leather, leather lined Boston bag that looks really good, rich leather.


Love my Ferragamo bags! I think I have four, plus my favorite wallet is Ferragamo. Great quality, and under the radar.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5021155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one? It’s the Charlie Bucket from Coach in vintage mauve.
> 
> Funny thing is, I didn’t even like pink until a few years ago. Now it’s one of my favorite go to’s for a neutral or pop color.


What a great bag. Love the strap.


----------



## 880

momasaurus said:


> This is fabulous. Your mom is going to be so happy!! (Speaking as a mom who has a major birthday coming up whose DD lives on about what a new B costs LOL).
> And your DH - can't fool him!


Thank you @momasaurus! Yes, major birthdays and once in a blue moon gifts (to be clear i dont see the need - for my personal bag carrying enjoyment — to ever even remotely approach or exceed the retail price for these bags when is a world of other fabulous stuff, but I dont have a grail bag, and (cough) clearly my mom did  
ITA with @doni re being careful re styling white bags; am thinking of 1980s embarrassing photo moments involving bad perms and polka dots and knickers.
@ElainePG, it sounds like there are a ton of choices available to you at your size; I’m totally envious! If you have a good tailor they can even adjust the shoulders. 
@BowieFan1971, love your new ferragamo black bag
@Cookiefiend, i love black bags too! Cannot wait!


----------



## msd_bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> What’s everyone’s opinion of quality of Ferragamo bags? Found a black smooth leather, leather lined Boston bag that looks really good, rich leather.


In my country, Ferragamo is popular as a high end quality bag.  I was a bit surprised when I joined tpf that it is not as popular elsewhere, or at least in the US.  I only have my pink Ferragamo tote so I can’t speak to its quality overall.  But I love my tote!


----------



## BowieFan1971

msd_bags said:


> In my country, Ferragamo is popular as a high end quality bag.  I was a bit surprised when I joined tpf that it is not as popular elsewhere, or at least in the US.  I only have my pink Ferragamo tote so I can’t speak to its quality overall.  But I love my tote!


I only knew their shoes, which are great. My favorite pair of shoes I ever owned were Ferragamo...until my then dog chewed on one. I about wanted to cry. But I did not know if their bags lived up to their reputation for shoes. Nice to know they do!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5021155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one? It’s the Charlie Bucket from Coach in vintage mauve.
> 
> Funny thing is, I didn’t even like pink until a few years ago. Now it’s one of my favorite go to’s for a neutral or pop color.


That is a wonderful shade of pink.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> In my country, Ferragamo is popular as a high end quality bag.  I was a bit surprised when I joined tpf that it is not as popular elsewhere, or at least in the US.  I only have my pink Ferragamo tote so I can’t speak to its quality overall.  But I love my tote!


I love your pink Ferragamo tote also! But the pink bag of yours that I REALLY love is your pink quilted Marc Jacobs. I'm so glad to see that you still have it. Such an elegant style, and the color is swoon-worthy.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I only knew their shoes, which are great. *My favorite pair of shoes I ever owned were Ferragamo...until my then dog chewed on one*. I about wanted to cry. But I did not know if their bags lived up to their reputation for shoes. Nice to know they do!


Oh noooooo!  But doggies will be doggies, I guess, and a shoe is pretty tempting if you've got teeth!

The first really good pair of shoes I ever owned were a pair of Ferragamo spectator pumps (navy & white) with 2-inch heels. I was out of town on a business trip, wearing a nice navy suit, white silk blouse, pearls, pearl earrings, a good leather briefcase, and my usual schlumpy shoes (black, I'm afraid, with kitten heels). I had the clothes down pat, but I still didn't understand about shoes. Anyway, smack in the middle of the trip, my shoes flat-out died on me. I was in pain. So at lunchtime I cabbed it to the downtown I. Magnin, went to the shoe department, and got talked into these shoes. The most expensive pair I had ever in my life owned, but I was desperate. And the minute they went on my feet, I was transformed. I felt as though I could run a marathon in them. 

After that, for years my go-to business shoes were Ferragamos, 2-inch heels. And (suddenly enlightened) I owned them in black, tan, navy, burgundy, grey…


----------



## ElainePG

For black bag week. I still have the same ones I've owned forever. I do love a good black bag, and since these are different sizes, and functionally different, they cover my needs nicely.

Mulberry Blenheim. They only made this bag for about five minutes, which I don't understand since it's absolutely perfect. Especially for travel, since it's lightweight, the front turnlocked pocket secures my phone, and the bag seals itself up when it's carried either on the shoulder or crossbody.




Botkier Valentina: The leather on this is nicely pebbled, the interior is bright fuchsia, and the hardware is gunmetal. Need I say more?



Bottega Veneta Nodini: For those of you who have seen this bag a jillion times, you already know that this was a consignment shop find. It wasn't ten dollars, but it was still waaaaaay less than the new one cost, in the BV shop just a few miles away. Sometimes fortune smiles.




Cordé clutch, fabric, with a lucite handle (vintage, most likely from the 1940s). My Uncle Joe had a teeny-tiny factory that made these bags, but this isn't one of his bags, more's the pity. I bought this one on line after my Mom was reminiscing about Uncle Joe & his factory. Turns out all the women in our family had one or two of his bags, but Mom didn't keep hers.


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Oh noooooo!  But doggies will be doggies, I guess, and a shoe is pretty tempting if you've got teeth!
> 
> The first really good pair of shoes I ever owned were a pair of Ferragamo spectator pumps (navy & white) with 2-inch heels. I was out of town on a business trip, wearing a nice navy suit, white silk blouse, pearls, pearl earrings, a good leather briefcase, and my usual schlumpy shoes (black, I'm afraid, with kitten heels). I had the clothes down pat, but I still didn't understand about shoes. Anyway, smack in the middle of the trip, my shoes flat-out died on me. I was in pain. So at lunchtime I cabbed it to the downtown I. Magnin, went to the shoe department, and got talked into these shoes. The most expensive pair I had ever in my life owned, but I was desperate. And the minute they went on my feet, I was transformed. I felt as though I could run a marathon in them.
> 
> After that, for years my go-to business shoes were Ferragamos, 2-inch heels. And (suddenly enlightened) I owned them in black, tan, navy, burgundy, grey…


Those sound like heaven!!!!! Love spectators!
These were a pair of black sort of open lace up oxfords with a Cuban heel that were heels so they looked good with all my skirts, dresses, work clothes but I could wear them comfortably for 12+ hours. I was in restaurant management and lived in the city at the time, so that was everything! I got them for a steal from a store that sold close outs of high end shoes...I may have paid $25 or so for them 25 years ago. I had them reheeled twice because I loved them so much. I do wish I still had them!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> For black bag week. I still have the same ones I've owned forever. I do love a good black bag, and since these are different sizes, and functionally different, they cover my needs nicely.
> 
> Mulberry Blenheim. They only made this bag for about five minutes, which I don't understand since it's absolutely perfect. Especially for travel, since it's lightweight, the front turnlocked pocket secures my phone, and the bag seals itself up when it's carried either on the shoulder or crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 5022412
> 
> 
> Botkier Valentina: The leather on this is nicely pebbled, the interior is bright fuchsia, and the hardware is gunmetal. Need I say more?
> View attachment 5022413
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nodini: For those of you who have seen this bag a jillion times, you already know that this was a consignment shop find. It wasn't ten dollars, but it was still waaaaaay less than the new one cost, in the BV shop just a few miles away. Sometimes fortune smiles.
> View attachment 5022414
> 
> 
> 
> Cordé clutch, fabric, with a lucite handle (vintage, most likely from the 1940s). My Uncle Joe had a teeny-tiny factory that made these bags, but this isn't one of his bags, more's the pity. I bought this one on line after my Mom was reminiscing about Uncle Joe & his factory. Turns out all the women in our family had one or two of his bags, but Mom didn't keep hers.
> View attachment 5022415


Love that Mulberry!!!


----------



## crystal_cat

I ordered a new bag today. My goal was to only buy 1 this year, and with it only being March, plus already eyeing another bag for purchasing in summer sales....I feel like I'm going to fail my resolution! In my defence, I missed out on this bag when it was released two years ago, and I've been thinking of it ever since! The denim, the quilting, the print, the lock, the chain strap.... I just love it all and I think it will make a really nice addition to my collection.


----------



## Hazzelnut

This is the week I’ve been waiting for!




Chanel Medium CF was purchased on my first solo trip after my accident (2 years after; was on my crutches and not very mobile. In hindsight I shouldn’t have went as I wasn’t able to cope.)
I was bridesmaid in a friend’s wedding in England. I knew it would be hard, but I didn’t realise how hard. I was left on the plane for two hours as the grounds crew didn’t organise a ramp to help me off (it was booked ahead), I struggled to manage on my crutches without my partner or parents’ help, and the bride’s mother told me repeatedly I was an embarrassment and a name I won’t repeat, but was highly offensive. I spent most of the wedding crying from the pain of trying to walk and of the shame of it all.
So, after the wedding was over I had an extra day to myself and I decided I was going to treat myself to my dream bag that I’d been saving for. I was planning to wait for another few months, but it just felt like the right time as I had the money and I wanted something nice to come of the horrible trip.

Chanel Jumbo CF. Bought as a treat for myself for my 30th last December.

Dior Diorama. One of my favourite bags.



Burberry backpack.

Mulberry Bayswater Tote. My work bag.

Gucci Soho Disco. My trusty errand and travel bag.

As much as they’re all black, I do think at least there’s a variety of shapes and sizes and that should count in my favour...


----------



## BowieFan1971

crystal_cat said:


> I ordered a new bag today. My goal was to only buy 1 this year, and with it only being March, plus already eyeing another bag for purchasing in summer sales....I feel like I'm going to fail my resolution! In my defence, I missed out on this bag when it was released two years ago, and I've been thinking of it ever since! The denim, the quilting, the print, the lock, the chain strap.... I just love it all and I think it will make a really nice addition to my collection.


That’s worth an exception.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hazzelnut said:


> This is the week I’ve been waiting for!
> 
> View attachment 5022543
> 
> 
> Chanel Medium CF was purchased on my first solo trip after my accident (2 years after; was on my crutches and not very mobile. In hindsight I shouldn’t have went as I wasn’t able to cope.)
> I was bridesmaid in a friend’s wedding in England. I knew it would be hard, but I didn’t realise how hard. I was left on the plane for two hours as the grounds crew didn’t organise a ramp to help me off (it was booked ahead), I struggled to manage on my crutches without my partner or parents’ help, and the bride’s mother told me repeatedly I was an embarrassment and a name I won’t repeat, but was highly offensive. I spent most of the wedding crying from the pain of trying to walk and of the shame of it all.
> So, after the wedding was over I had an extra day to myself and I decided I was going to treat myself to my dream bag that I’d been saving for. I was planning to wait for another few months, but it just felt like the right time as I had the money and I wanted something nice to come of the horrible trip.
> 
> Chanel Jumbo CF. Bought as a treat for myself for my 30th last December.
> 
> Dior Diorama. One of my favourite bags.
> 
> View attachment 5022544
> 
> Burberry backpack.
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Tote. My work bag.
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco. My trusty errand and travel bag.
> 
> As much as they’re all black, I do think at least there’s a variety of shapes and sizes and that should count in my favour...


That CF was a reward for not slapping the crap out of that awful woman...the only embarrassment that day was her behavior.


----------



## Hazzelnut

BowieFan1971 said:


> That CF was a reward for not slapping the crap out of that awful women...the only embarrassment that day was her behavior.



She is one of the worst people I’ve ever met. I like this view though, if I hadn’t needed my crutches to walk I would have lobbed them at her!


----------



## sherrylynn

crystal_cat said:


> I ordered a new bag today. My goal was to only buy 1 this year, and with it only being March, plus already eyeing another bag for purchasing in summer sales....I feel like I'm going to fail my resolution! In my defence, I missed out on this bag when it was released two years ago, and I've been thinking of it ever since! The denim, the quilting, the print, the lock, the chain strap.... I just love it all and I think it will make a really nice addition to my collection.


Love it! Versace, its just so......Versace!!


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> That CF was a reward for not slapping the crap out of that awful woman...the only embarrassment that day was her behavior.


+1! OMG, @Hazzelnut, I’m so sorry you had to go through that. Big hugs.
@ElainePG, love that corde clutch! and spectators! (I have blue and white ones too — dolce circa 1990s, vintage from my own closet. I did love ferregamo shoes too, especially vintage deadstock Schiavone Ferregamo (she was Salvatore F’s sister, I think). 
@crystal_cat, if you missed out on a bag two years ago, you should really be allowed to backdate credit its purchase then, not now. . . Just sayin’
@More bags, your curated collection of black bags below is mouth watering! Wow!


----------



## JenJBS

Hazzelnut said:


> This is the week I’ve been waiting for!
> 
> View attachment 5022543
> 
> 
> Chanel Medium CF was purchased on my first solo trip after my accident (2 years after; was on my crutches and not very mobile. In hindsight I shouldn’t have went as I wasn’t able to cope.)
> I was bridesmaid in a friend’s wedding in England. I knew it would be hard, but I didn’t realise how hard. I was left on the plane for two hours as the grounds crew didn’t organise a ramp to help me off (it was booked ahead), I struggled to manage on my crutches without my partner or parents’ help, and the bride’s mother told me repeatedly I was an embarrassment and a name I won’t repeat, but was highly offensive. I spent most of the wedding crying from the pain of trying to walk and of the shame of it all.
> So, after the wedding was over I had an extra day to myself and I decided I was going to treat myself to my dream bag that I’d been saving for. I was planning to wait for another few months, but it just felt like the right time as I had the money and I wanted something nice to come of the horrible trip.
> 
> Chanel Jumbo CF. Bought as a treat for myself for my 30th last December.
> 
> Dior Diorama. One of my favourite bags.
> 
> View attachment 5022544
> 
> Burberry backpack.
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Tote. My work bag.
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco. My trusty errand and travel bag.
> 
> As much as they’re all black, I do think at least there’s a variety of shapes and sizes and that should count in my favour...



Your black bags are stunning! So sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Congratulations! beautiful mini!
> 
> I love Ferragamo bags excellent quality in my experience.
> My one and only blue bag a 2003 midnight Balenciaga first


Gorgeous First!


ElainePG said:


> Oh noooooo!  But doggies will be doggies, I guess, and a shoe is pretty tempting if you've got teeth!
> 
> The first really good pair of shoes I ever owned were a pair of Ferragamo spectator pumps (navy & white) with 2-inch heels. I was out of town on a business trip, wearing a nice navy suit, white silk blouse, pearls, pearl earrings, a good leather briefcase, and my usual schlumpy shoes (black, I'm afraid, with kitten heels). I had the clothes down pat, but I still didn't understand about shoes. Anyway, smack in the middle of the trip, my shoes flat-out died on me. I was in pain. So at lunchtime I cabbed it to the downtown I. Magnin, went to the shoe department, and got talked into these shoes. The most expensive pair I had ever in my life owned, but I was desperate. And the minute they went on my feet, I was transformed. I felt as though I could run a marathon in them.
> 
> After that, for years my go-to business shoes were Ferragamos, 2-inch heels. And (suddenly enlightened) I owned them in black, tan, navy, burgundy, grey…


What lovely storytelling Elaine. Your spectator pumps sound amazing!


ElainePG said:


> For black bag week. I still have the same ones I've owned forever. I do love a good black bag, and since these are different sizes, and functionally different, they cover my needs nicely.
> 
> Mulberry Blenheim. They only made this bag for about five minutes, which I don't understand since it's absolutely perfect. Especially for travel, since it's lightweight, the front turnlocked pocket secures my phone, and the bag seals itself up when it's carried either on the shoulder or crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 5022412
> 
> 
> Botkier Valentina: The leather on this is nicely pebbled, the interior is bright fuchsia, and the hardware is gunmetal. Need I say more?
> View attachment 5022413
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nodini: For those of you who have seen this bag a jillion times, you already know that this was a consignment shop find. It wasn't ten dollars, but it was still waaaaaay less than the new one cost, in the BV shop just a few miles away. Sometimes fortune smiles.
> View attachment 5022414
> 
> 
> 
> Cordé clutch, fabric, with a lucite handle (vintage, most likely from the 1940s). My Uncle Joe had a teeny-tiny factory that made these bags, but this isn't one of his bags, more's the pity. I bought this one on line after my Mom was reminiscing about Uncle Joe & his factory. Turns out all the women in our family had one or two of his bags, but Mom didn't keep hers.
> View attachment 5022415


I love your black bags, especially your Corde clutch and surprise fuchsia interior on your Valentina.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Those sound like heaven!!!!! Love spectators!
> These were a pair of black sort of open lace up oxfords with a Cuban heel that were heels so they looked good with all my skirts, dresses, work clothes but I could wear them comfortably for 12+ hours. I was in restaurant management and lived in the city at the time, so that was everything! I got them for a steal from a store that sold close outs of high end shoes...I may have paid $25 or so for them 25 years ago. I had them reheeled twice because I loved them so much. I do wish I still had them!


These shoes sound amazing. How wonderful to have had them reheeled twice! 


crystal_cat said:


> I ordered a new bag today. My goal was to only buy 1 this year, and with it only being March, plus already eyeing another bag for purchasing in summer sales....I feel like I'm going to fail my resolution! In my defence, I missed out on this bag when it was released two years ago, and I've been thinking of it ever since! The denim, the quilting, the print, the lock, the chain strap.... I just love it all and I think it will make a really nice addition to my collection.


Sounds like it was meant to be! This will look great in Spring.


Hazzelnut said:


> This is the week I’ve been waiting for!
> 
> View attachment 5022543
> 
> 
> Chanel Medium CF was purchased on my first solo trip after my accident (2 years after; was on my crutches and not very mobile. In hindsight I shouldn’t have went as I wasn’t able to cope.)
> I was bridesmaid in a friend’s wedding in England. I knew it would be hard, but I didn’t realise how hard. I was left on the plane for two hours as the grounds crew didn’t organise a ramp to help me off (it was booked ahead), I struggled to manage on my crutches without my partner or parents’ help, and the bride’s mother told me repeatedly I was an embarrassment and a name I won’t repeat, but was highly offensive. I spent most of the wedding crying from the pain of trying to walk and of the shame of it all.
> So, after the wedding was over I had an extra day to myself and I decided I was going to treat myself to my dream bag that I’d been saving for. I was planning to wait for another few months, but it just felt like the right time as I had the money and I wanted something nice to come of the horrible trip.
> 
> Chanel Jumbo CF. Bought as a treat for myself for my 30th last December.
> 
> Dior Diorama. One of my favourite bags.
> 
> View attachment 5022544
> 
> Burberry backpack.
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Tote. My work bag.
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco. My trusty errand and travel bag.
> 
> As much as they’re all black, I do think at least there’s a variety of shapes and sizes and that should count in my favour...


Ack, so sorry you had to endure the bride’s mother’s tantrum, how rude!
Your black bags are stunning, great variety of shapes and sizes. We’re twins on the Gucci Soho Disco. Do you have a black bag that you carry more frequently?


----------



## jblended

I'm not at all caught up on the thread (literally have only read this page ha ha), but I'm so happy I'm back in time for black week! 
I find it amazing how a 'basic black bag' is, in reality, never basic. I feel like black bags have the most variety of styles. Even though the market is always saturated with them, each one offers something different. It's going to be a lot of fun seeing how many gorgeous styles we see on here.

@ElainePG  That Mulberry Blenheim is stunning! I've never heard of it but it's SO gorgeous. 
@Hazzelnut Well done for turning a bad trip into a self-care moment. The bag is all you need to remember of the entire trip. I would use my colourful imagination to erase the days prior and limit my personal memory to the excitement of getting the dream bag you saved up for. You continue to amaze me with your strength.


----------



## More bags

My black bags,
*2017*

Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
Celine Black Medium Classic Box
Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag







*2021*

Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
Gucci Black Soho Disco


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5022810


Not the Celine Box! That was so...everything!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Not the Celine Box! That was so...everything!


Thank you BowieFan. Yes, the Celine Classic Box  It was beautiful, lined in lambskin, box leather, I stalked it for a long time before I bought it. It overlapped in colour, size and purpose with other bags in my bag wardrobe and I let it go in a big 2018 purge. It also had a divided interior which meant it could carry less than you would think for a bag that size.


----------



## Hazzelnut

JenJBS said:


> Your black bags are stunning! So sorry you had to go through that.





jblended said:


> @Hazzelnut Well done for turning a bad trip into a self-care moment. The bag is all you need to remember of the entire trip. I would use my colourful imagination to erase the days prior and limit my personal memory to the excitement of getting the dream bag you saved up for. You continue to amaze me with your strength.



Thank you  



More bags said:


> Ack, so sorry you had to endure the bride’s mother’s tantrum, how rude!
> Your black bags are stunning, great variety of shapes and sizes. We’re twins on the Gucci Soho Disco. Do you have a black bag that you carry more frequently?



My Gucci Soho Disco is definitely my most used bag as it’s so easy. But I think the Diorama might come for it’s crown soon...


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> For black bag week. I still have the same ones I've owned forever. I do love a good black bag, and since these are different sizes, and functionally different, they cover my needs nicely.
> 
> Mulberry Blenheim. They only made this bag for about five minutes, which I don't understand since it's absolutely perfect. Especially for travel, since it's lightweight, the front turnlocked pocket secures my phone, and the bag seals itself up when it's carried either on the shoulder or crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 5022412
> 
> 
> Botkier Valentina: The leather on this is nicely pebbled, the interior is bright fuchsia, and the hardware is gunmetal. Need I say more?
> View attachment 5022413
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nodini: For those of you who have seen this bag a jillion times, you already know that this was a consignment shop find. It wasn't ten dollars, but it was still waaaaaay less than the new one cost, in the BV shop just a few miles away. Sometimes fortune smiles.
> View attachment 5022414
> 
> 
> 
> Cordé clutch, fabric, with a lucite handle (vintage, most likely from the 1940s). My Uncle Joe had a teeny-tiny factory that made these bags, but this isn't one of his bags, more's the pity. I bought this one on line after my Mom was reminiscing about Uncle Joe & his factory. Turns out all the women in our family had one or two of his bags, but Mom didn't keep hers.
> View attachment 5022415


I love your black bags. That Nodini was some incredible find.


----------



## dcooney4

Hazzelnut said:


> This is the week I’ve been waiting for!
> 
> View attachment 5022543
> 
> 
> Chanel Medium CF was purchased on my first solo trip after my accident (2 years after; was on my crutches and not very mobile. In hindsight I shouldn’t have went as I wasn’t able to cope.)
> I was bridesmaid in a friend’s wedding in England. I knew it would be hard, but I didn’t realise how hard. I was left on the plane for two hours as the grounds crew didn’t organise a ramp to help me off (it was booked ahead), I struggled to manage on my crutches without my partner or parents’ help, and the bride’s mother told me repeatedly I was an embarrassment and a name I won’t repeat, but was highly offensive. I spent most of the wedding crying from the pain of trying to walk and of the shame of it all.
> So, after the wedding was over I had an extra day to myself and I decided I was going to treat myself to my dream bag that I’d been saving for. I was planning to wait for another few months, but it just felt like the right time as I had the money and I wanted something nice to come of the horrible trip.
> 
> Chanel Jumbo CF. Bought as a treat for myself for my 30th last December.
> 
> Dior Diorama. One of my favourite bags.
> 
> View attachment 5022544
> 
> Burberry backpack.
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Tote. My work bag.
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco. My trusty errand and travel bag.
> 
> As much as they’re all black, I do think at least there’s a variety of shapes and sizes and that should count in my favour...


Great variety and gorgeous bags!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> For black bag week. I still have the same ones I've owned forever. I do love a good black bag, and since these are different sizes, and functionally different, they cover my needs nicely.
> 
> Mulberry Blenheim. They only made this bag for about five minutes, which I don't understand since it's absolutely perfect. Especially for travel, since it's lightweight, the front turnlocked pocket secures my phone, and the bag seals itself up when it's carried either on the shoulder or crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 5022412
> 
> 
> Botkier Valentina: The leather on this is nicely pebbled, the interior is bright fuchsia, and the hardware is gunmetal. Need I say more?
> View attachment 5022413
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nodini: For those of you who have seen this bag a jillion times, you already know that this was a consignment shop find. It wasn't ten dollars, but it was still waaaaaay less than the new one cost, in the BV shop just a few miles away. Sometimes fortune smiles.
> View attachment 5022414
> 
> 
> 
> Cordé clutch, fabric, with a lucite handle (vintage, most likely from the 1940s). My Uncle Joe had a teeny-tiny factory that made these bags, but this isn't one of his bags, more's the pity. I bought this one on line after my Mom was reminiscing about Uncle Joe & his factory. Turns out all the women in our family had one or two of his bags, but Mom didn't keep hers.
> View attachment 5022415


These are so wonderful and unique. I remember the story about this lucite-handled beauty. I still love the bag. And did you say fuchsia interior on that Valentina? O. M. G. !
They are so nicely photographed I want to stroke and cuddle them all. OK I need a nodini.
And the ferragamo spectators - fabulous story!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5022810


I love how you curated your black bags. They are all so beautiful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Thank you BowieFan. Yes, the Celine Classic Box  It was beautiful, lined in lambskin, box leather, I stalked it for a long time before I bought it. It overlapped in colour, size and purpose with other bags in my bag wardrobe and I let it go in a big 2018 purge. It also had a divided interior which meant it could carry less than you would think for a bag that size.


I don’t like divided interiors. You are right, they affect functionality a lot. I guess if you are a “throw random things in your bag” person, they keep you organized. But I keep everything in a pouch, so I’m already organized. Dude, I’m borderline OCD....


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I love how you curated your black bags. They are all so beautiful.


Yes, she did purge the weak links...except for the Box...


----------



## keodi

Hazzelnut said:


> This is the week I’ve been waiting for!
> 
> View attachment 5022543
> 
> 
> Chanel Medium CF was purchased on my first solo trip after my accident (2 years after; was on my crutches and not very mobile. In hindsight I shouldn’t have went as I wasn’t able to cope.)
> I was bridesmaid in a friend’s wedding in England. I knew it would be hard, but I didn’t realise how hard. I was left on the plane for two hours as the grounds crew didn’t organise a ramp to help me off (it was booked ahead), I struggled to manage on my crutches without my partner or parents’ help, and the bride’s mother told me repeatedly I was an embarrassment and a name I won’t repeat, but was highly offensive. I spent most of the wedding crying from the pain of trying to walk and of the shame of it all.
> So, after the wedding was over I had an extra day to myself and I decided I was going to treat myself to my dream bag that I’d been saving for. I was planning to wait for another few months, but it just felt like the right time as I had the money and I wanted something nice to come of the horrible trip.
> 
> Chanel Jumbo CF. Bought as a treat for myself for my 30th last December.
> 
> Dior Diorama. One of my favourite bags.
> 
> View attachment 5022544
> 
> Burberry backpack.
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Tote. My work bag.
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco. My trusty errand and travel bag.
> 
> As much as they’re all black, I do think at least there’s a variety of shapes and sizes and that should count in my favour...


I love the variety you have!  


More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5022810


beautiful black bag collection!


----------



## keodi

Hazzelnut said:


> This is the week I’ve been waiting for!
> 
> View attachment 5022543
> 
> 
> Chanel Medium CF was purchased on my first solo trip after my accident (2 years after; was on my crutches and not very mobile. In hindsight I shouldn’t have went as I wasn’t able to cope.)
> I was bridesmaid in a friend’s wedding in England. I knew it would be hard, but I didn’t realise how hard. I was left on the plane for two hours as the grounds crew didn’t organise a ramp to help me off (it was booked ahead), I struggled to manage on my crutches without my partner or parents’ help, and the bride’s mother told me repeatedly I was an embarrassment and a name I won’t repeat, but was highly offensive. I spent most of the wedding crying from the pain of trying to walk and of the shame of it all.
> So, after the wedding was over I had an extra day to myself and I decided I was going to treat myself to my dream bag that I’d been saving for. I was planning to wait for another few months, but it just felt like the right time as I had the money and I wanted something nice to come of the horrible trip.
> 
> Chanel Jumbo CF. Bought as a treat for myself for my 30th last December.
> 
> Dior Diorama. One of my favourite bags.
> 
> View attachment 5022544
> 
> Burberry backpack.
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Tote. My work bag.
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco. My trusty errand and travel bag.
> 
> As much as they’re all black, I do think at least there’s a variety of shapes and sizes and that should count in my favour...


I love the variety you have!  


More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5022810


beautiful black bag collection!


----------



## dcooney4

I seriously have a problem with black bags. I absolutely adore them.


----------



## dcooney4

Still more!


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> I seriously have a problem with black bags. I absolutely adore them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023018
> View attachment 5023020
> View attachment 5023021
> View attachment 5023022
> View attachment 5023023
> View attachment 5023025
> View attachment 5023026
> View attachment 5023027


I love everything!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Gorgeous First!
> 
> What lovely storytelling Elaine. Your spectator pumps sound amazing!
> 
> I love your black bags, especially your Corde clutch and surprise fuchsia interior on your Valentina.
> 
> These shoes sound amazing. How wonderful to have had them reheeled twice!
> 
> Sounds like it was meant to be! This will look great in Spring.
> 
> Ack, so sorry you had to endure the bride’s mother’s tantrum, how rude!
> Your black bags are stunning, great variety of shapes and sizes. We’re twins on the Gucci Soho Disco. Do you have a black bag that you carry more frequently?


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I seriously have a problem with black bags. I absolutely adore them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023018
> View attachment 5023020
> View attachment 5023021
> View attachment 5023022
> View attachment 5023023
> View attachment 5023025
> View attachment 5023026
> View attachment 5023027


That clutch! Everything an evening bag should be....very Duchess of Windsor.❤️


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> I love everything!


Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

My 3 black bags...
Minkoff drawstring bag
RL Black Boston bag
Vintage CC Courtenay (CA dept store) quilted double flap

When the Ferragamo arrives, as long as it is good, I am listing at least the RL. While I love the shape, I don’t like the “floppiness” of it and it is an off size so I had to make a cardboard base to give it some shape. The flap bag stays because it is a classic shape/style, lambskin and only cost $12. A good backup for dress up occasions. Don’t know if I am going to keep the RM either. The leather looks much better than it feels...kind of hard...and I don’t know if I love it. Plus I am not a crossbody girl so another shoulder bag may be a better fit, like a classic saddle bag. Someone else might love it more.

I don’t ever see myself with more than 3 black bags. And if a Bolide enters my life? It’s that and the flap...that’s it. 
Edit- just listed the Minkoff. Does not make my heart sing.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> For black bag week. I still have the same ones I've owned forever. I do love a good black bag, and since these are different sizes, and functionally different, they cover my needs nicely.
> 
> Mulberry Blenheim. They only made this bag for about five minutes, which I don't understand since it's absolutely perfect. Especially for travel, since it's lightweight, the front turnlocked pocket secures my phone, and the bag seals itself up when it's carried either on the shoulder or crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 5022412
> 
> 
> Botkier Valentina: The leather on this is nicely pebbled, the interior is bright fuchsia, and the hardware is gunmetal. Need I say more?
> View attachment 5022413
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nodini: For those of you who have seen this bag a jillion times, you already know that this was a consignment shop find. It wasn't ten dollars, but it was still waaaaaay less than the new one cost, in the BV shop just a few miles away. Sometimes fortune smiles.
> View attachment 5022414
> 
> 
> 
> Cordé clutch, fabric, with a lucite handle (vintage, most likely from the 1940s). My Uncle Joe had a teeny-tiny factory that made these bags, but this isn't one of his bags, more's the pity. I bought this one on line after my Mom was reminiscing about Uncle Joe & his factory. Turns out all the women in our family had one or two of his bags, but Mom didn't keep hers.
> View attachment 5022415


What a beautiful Mulberry, but I adore your vintage clutch - the handle is just extraordinary.  


Hazzelnut said:


> This is the week I’ve been waiting for!
> 
> View attachment 5022543
> 
> 
> Chanel Medium CF was purchased on my first solo trip after my accident (2 years after; was on my crutches and not very mobile. In hindsight I shouldn’t have went as I wasn’t able to cope.)
> I was bridesmaid in a friend’s wedding in England. I knew it would be hard, but I didn’t realise how hard. I was left on the plane for two hours as the grounds crew didn’t organise a ramp to help me off (it was booked ahead), I struggled to manage on my crutches without my partner or parents’ help, and the bride’s mother told me repeatedly I was an embarrassment and a name I won’t repeat, but was highly offensive. I spent most of the wedding crying from the pain of trying to walk and of the shame of it all.
> So, after the wedding was over I had an extra day to myself and I decided I was going to treat myself to my dream bag that I’d been saving for. I was planning to wait for another few months, but it just felt like the right time as I had the money and I wanted something nice to come of the horrible trip.
> 
> Chanel Jumbo CF. Bought as a treat for myself for my 30th last December.
> 
> Dior Diorama. One of my favourite bags.
> 
> View attachment 5022544
> 
> Burberry backpack.
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Tote. My work bag.
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco. My trusty errand and travel bag.
> 
> As much as they’re all black, I do think at least there’s a variety of shapes and sizes and that should count in my favour...


A) AMAZING bags - ohmigoodness... your Chanels are very tempting... (No no Cookie.... nononono  )
B) I am appalled at the behavior of that horrible woman. You are an extremely gracious and kind person.  


More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5022810


 
So many pretties!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I seriously have a problem with black bags. I absolutely adore them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023018
> View attachment 5023020
> View attachment 5023021
> View attachment 5023022
> View attachment 5023023
> View attachment 5023025
> View attachment 5023026
> View attachment 5023027





dcooney4 said:


> Still more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023028
> View attachment 5023029
> View attachment 5023030
> View attachment 5023031
> View attachment 5023032
> View attachment 5023033
> View attachment 5023034
> View attachment 5023035


Oh my poor heart...  
Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> My 3 black bags...
> Minkoff drawstring bag
> RL Black Boston bag
> Vintage CC Courtenay (CA dept store) quilted double flap
> 
> When the Ferragamo arrives, as long as it is good, I am listing at least the RL. While I love the shape, I don’t like the “floppiness” of it and it is an off size so I had to make a cardboard base to give it some shape. The flap bag stays because it is a classic shape/style, lambskin and only cost $12. A good backup for dress up occasions. Don’t know if I am going to keep the RM either. The leather looks much better than it feels...kind of hard...and I don’t know if I love it. Plus I am not a crossbody girl so another shoulder bag may be a better fit, like a classic saddle bag. Someone else might love it more.
> 
> I don’t ever see myself with more than 3 black bags. And if a Bolide enters my life? It’s that and the flap...that’s it.
> Edit- just listed the Minkoff. Does not make my heart sing.
> View attachment 5023050
> View attachment 5023052
> View attachment 5023053


Oh my - I love this vintage CC Courtenay!
I also hate a floppy bag... and don't have any more!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My favorite week - black bags. I have an unreasonable love for them (well certain ones), and even though I have more than enough - I am still tempted by them.
2019
Gucci Padlock Top Handle
LV Lockme Bucket
Hermès Kelly


and then 2020 happened. 
The MZ Wallace and the Nancy Gonzalez were both purchased in 2020. 
MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
Ferragamo Studio Tote (purchased in 2021)
LV Lock Me Bucket
Gucci Padlock 
Hermès Kelly
Dior Lady Bag (purchased in 2021) 
Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote


(And there’s a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo)

Because the Ferragamo Studio tote is new, I took a couple of pictures. It’s very niiiice ❤️ beautiful leather, with suede lining. I put an organizer in it to add a bit of structure and to alleviate the Black Hole issue that happens with black bags.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my - I love this vintage CC Courtenay!
> I also hate a floppy bag... and don't have any more!


I am excited about the Ferragamo because it is the same shape but not floppy. I just hope it does not feel too big. It is about the size of a Speedy 30 and the RL is the size of a 25. I really like the size of the 25.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> My favorite week - black bags. I have an unreasonable love for them (well certain ones), and even though I have more than enough - I am still tempted by them.
> 2019
> Gucci Padlock Top Handle
> LV Lockme Bucket
> Hermès Kelly
> View attachment 5023090
> 
> and then 2020 happened.
> The MZ Wallace and the Nancy Gonzalez were both purchased in 2020.
> MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
> Ferragamo Studio Tote (purchased in 2021)
> LV Lock Me Bucket
> Gucci Padlock
> Hermès Kelly
> Dior Lady Bag (purchased in 2021)
> Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote
> View attachment 5023091
> 
> (And there’s a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo)
> 
> Because the Ferragamo Studio tote is new, I took a couple of pictures. It’s very niiiice ❤ beautiful leather, with suede lining. I put an organizer in it to add a bit of structure and to alleviate the Black Hole issue that happens with black bags.
> View attachment 5023092
> 
> View attachment 5023093


Wow!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

So many beautiful black bags....

@More bags, the Celine box bag is one I have admired for a long time but just not taken the plunge.  I do have the brown Ferragamo Joanne bag which is somewhat similar in style.  Love your streamlined collection!
@Hazzelnut, I see you have both the Jumbo and medium in your chic collection.  Do you prefer one over the other?


dcooney4 said:


> I seriously have a problem with black bags. I absolutely adore them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023018
> View attachment 5023020
> View attachment 5023021
> View attachment 5023022
> View attachment 5023023
> View attachment 5023025
> View attachment 5023026
> View attachment 5023027


I adore your Prada!  The vertical quilting is so neat.  I would love to add something like this with the vertical quilting to my collection.


Cookiefiend said:


> My favorite week - black bags. I have an unreasonable love for them (well certain ones), and even though I have more than enough - I am still tempted by them.
> 2019
> Gucci Padlock Top Handle
> LV Lockme Bucket
> Hermès Kelly
> View attachment 5023090
> 
> and then 2020 happened.
> The MZ Wallace and the Nancy Gonzalez were both purchased in 2020.
> MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
> Ferragamo Studio Tote (purchased in 2021)
> LV Lock Me Bucket
> Gucci Padlock
> Hermès Kelly
> Dior Lady Bag (purchased in 2021)
> Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote
> View attachment 5023091
> 
> (And there’s a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo)
> 
> Because the Ferragamo Studio tote is new, I took a couple of pictures. It’s very niiiice ❤ beautiful leather, with suede lining. I put an organizer in it to add a bit of structure and to alleviate the Black Hole issue that happens with black bags.
> View attachment 5023092
> 
> View attachment 5023093


Beautiful collection!  Especially love the Kelly, the Lady Dior and the Gucci.  I too prefer a structured silhouette and am not a fan of floppy bags.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Purses & Perfumes said:


> So many beautiful black bags....
> 
> @More bags, the Celine box bag is one I have admired for a long time but just not taken the plunge.  I do have the brown Ferragamo Joanne bag which is somewhat similar in style.  Love your streamlined collection!
> @Hazzelnut, I see you have both the Jumbo and medium in your chic collection.  Do you prefer one over the other?
> 
> I adore your Prada!  The vertical quilting is so neat.  I would love to add something like this with the vertical quilting to my collection.
> 
> Beautiful collection!  Especially love the Kelly, the Lady Dior and the Gucci.  I too prefer a structured silhouette and am not a fan of floppy bags.


Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I have too many black bags!  Balenciaga Sharp satchel, Dior Promenade Pouch, YSL College bag and Dior Maris Pearl.  A few more coming up.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Lady Dior medium size.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My apologies for not taking new photos of the last two and just posting the older pictures.  Here's my Coco Handle.  

I also have the YSL Kate bag but am debating if I should keep it in my collection since it pretty much serves the same purpose as my Promenade Pouch.  Anyway, it's sitting in my closet of departing bags while I ponder about whether I need it or not.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

More bags said:


> Thank you BowieFan. Yes, the Celine Classic Box  It was beautiful, lined in lambskin, box leather, I stalked it for a long time before I bought it. It overlapped in colour, size and purpose with other bags in my bag wardrobe and I let it go in a big 2018 purge. It also had a divided interior which meant it could carry less than you would think for a bag that size.


Don’t you hate that?! When a bag looks like you should be able to stick all your items in it but then a bunch of built in division makes it rather less useful to throw in your pouches and go. Purse Tetris is no fun.
If I just moved into a purse and stayed in it for long periods I can see the point of divided sections/pockets or zippered compartments inside and outside the bag so you can get organized without any pouches beyond, say, a cosmetic bag + coin purse/wallet type item. But since I’ve switched to a pouch that houses my kindle, sunglasses and face masks plus a small pouch for little items like ear buds , in addition to my keys/wallet/wrist strap and cosmetics pouch, that just adds up to 4 bulky type items to put in a bag ! and if it’a a small purse I have to leave out one of the pouches that is least useful for the outing. Never a great thing! If there are “sections” in the main area of the bag then I may have to leave the large pouch out and just have the mask on my face, as well as possibly leaving out my cosmetics!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> My 3 black bags...
> Minkoff drawstring bag
> RL Black Boston bag
> Vintage CC Courtenay (CA dept store) quilted double flap
> 
> When the Ferragamo arrives, as long as it is good, I am listing at least the RL. While I love the shape, I don’t like the “floppiness” of it and it is an off size so I had to make a cardboard base to give it some shape. The flap bag stays because it is a classic shape/style, lambskin and only cost $12. A good backup for dress up occasions. Don’t know if I am going to keep the RM either. The leather looks much better than it feels...kind of hard...and I don’t know if I love it. Plus I am not a crossbody girl so another shoulder bag may be a better fit, like a classic saddle bag. Someone else might love it more.
> 
> I don’t ever see myself with more than 3 black bags. And if a Bolide enters my life? It’s that and the flap...that’s it.
> Edit- just listed the Minkoff. Does not make my heart sing.
> View attachment 5023050
> View attachment 5023052
> View attachment 5023053


Pretty bags! You are on a Roll with curating your bags.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my poor heart...
> Gorgeous bags!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My favorite week - black bags. I have an unreasonable love for them (well certain ones), and even though I have more than enough - I am still tempted by them.
> 2019
> Gucci Padlock Top Handle
> LV Lockme Bucket
> Hermès Kelly
> View attachment 5023090
> 
> and then 2020 happened.
> The MZ Wallace and the Nancy Gonzalez were both purchased in 2020.
> MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
> Ferragamo Studio Tote (purchased in 2021)
> LV Lock Me Bucket
> Gucci Padlock
> Hermès Kelly
> Dior Lady Bag (purchased in 2021)
> Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote
> View attachment 5023091
> 
> (And there’s a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo)
> 
> Because the Ferragamo Studio tote is new, I took a couple of pictures. It’s very niiiice ❤ beautiful leather, with suede lining. I put an organizer in it to add a bit of structure and to alleviate the Black Hole issue that happens with black bags.
> View attachment 5023092
> 
> View attachment 5023093


Ok ,I am drooling over here. I love them all.


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5023347
> 
> My apologies for not taking new photos of the last two and just posting the older pictures.  Here's my Coco Handle.
> 
> I also have the YSL Kate bag but am debating if I should keep it in my collection since it pretty much serves the same purpose as my Promenade Pouch.  Anyway, it's sitting in my closet of departing bags while I ponder about whether I need it or not.


Gorgeous bags!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> So many beautiful black bags....
> 
> @More bags, the Celine box bag is one I have admired for a long time but just not taken the plunge.  I do have the brown Ferragamo Joanne bag which is somewhat similar in style.  Love your streamlined collection!
> @Hazzelnut, I see you have both the Jumbo and medium in your chic collection.  Do you prefer one over the other?
> 
> I adore your Prada!  The vertical quilting is so neat.  I would love to add something like this with the vertical quilting to my collection.
> 
> Beautiful collection!  Especially love the Kelly, the Lady Dior and the Gucci.  I too prefer a structured silhouette and am not a fan of floppy bags.


Thank you! I really love the Prada too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Out today with my sentimental favorite bag...a vintage Alma, made in May of 1998– the month my son was born, that was a gift from my DH last year. She glows in the right light!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love my monogrammed barrington gifts savannah tote!!! I added a clochette and charm. It's just so lightweight and functional.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5023342
> 
> I have too many black bags!  Balenciaga Sharp satchel, Dior Promenade Pouch, YSL College bag and Dior Maris Pearl.  A few more coming up.


Dior Maris Pearl- nice!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Pretty bags! You are on a Roll with curating your bags.


Well, had a complete lineup change today. Trading bags with a friend...she gets the black RL, I get her deliciously squeezable sumptuously buttery Prada hobo her DH thrifted for a song and she forgot about in her closet because it did not sing to her. I saw it yesterday and fell immediately in love with how it felt...and I didn’t even condition and give it TLC yet! Made my Pico feel stiff. A gorgeous casual bag that I will probably find myself unconsciously stroking in public... She much better than the RM it is replacing. And the Ferragamo replacing the RL.

Hoping the RM sells quickly...


----------



## Cookiefiend

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5023342
> 
> I have too many black bags!  Balenciaga Sharp satchel, Dior Promenade Pouch, YSL College bag and Dior Maris Pearl.  A few more coming up.


ooooo - the Balenciaga is gorgeous!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5023346
> 
> Lady Dior medium size.


❤ Love! ❤


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5023347
> 
> My apologies for not taking new photos of the last two and just posting the older pictures.  Here's my Coco Handle.
> 
> I also have the YSL Kate bag but am debating if I should keep it in my collection since it pretty much serves the same purpose as my Promenade Pouch.  Anyway, it's sitting in my closet of departing bags while I ponder about whether I need it or not.


I love a top handle bag - so pretty!


dcooney4 said:


> Ok ,I am drooling over here. I love them all.


Thanks sweets!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Out today with my sentimental favorite bag...a vintage Alma, made in May of 1998– the month my son was born, that was a gift from my DH last year. She glows in the right light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023439


She is lovely ❤
(since you know you like this shape, you and a Bolide would get along famously!)


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5023506
> View attachment 5023507
> 
> I love my monogrammed barrington gifts savannah tote!!! I added a clochette and charm. It's just so lightweight and functional.


I like the pop of pink!


----------



## Jereni

Hazzelnut said:


> This is the week I’ve been waiting for!
> 
> View attachment 5022543
> 
> 
> Chanel Medium CF was purchased on my first solo trip after my accident (2 years after; was on my crutches and not very mobile. In hindsight I shouldn’t have went as I wasn’t able to cope.)
> I was bridesmaid in a friend’s wedding in England. I knew it would be hard, but I didn’t realise how hard. I was left on the plane for two hours as the grounds crew didn’t organise a ramp to help me off (it was booked ahead), I struggled to manage on my crutches without my partner or parents’ help, and the bride’s mother told me repeatedly I was an embarrassment and a name I won’t repeat, but was highly offensive. I spent most of the wedding crying from the pain of trying to walk and of the shame of it all.
> So, after the wedding was over I had an extra day to myself and I decided I was going to treat myself to my dream bag that I’d been saving for. I was planning to wait for another few months, but it just felt like the right time as I had the money and I wanted something nice to come of the horrible trip.
> 
> Chanel Jumbo CF. Bought as a treat for myself for my 30th last December.
> 
> Dior Diorama. One of my favourite bags.
> 
> View attachment 5022544
> 
> Burberry backpack.
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Tote. My work bag.
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco. My trusty errand and travel bag.
> 
> As much as they’re all black, I do think at least there’s a variety of shapes and sizes and that should count in my favour...



I am so sorry to hear about that tough trip but I am glad you got to get the Chanel flap and make at least one good memory out of it!!!

Great bag choices!



More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5022810



Love all your black bags and especially that Celine cabas. Something about the effortless cabas style is so nice and unexpected in black.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> My 3 black bags...
> Minkoff drawstring bag
> RL Black Boston bag
> Vintage CC Courtenay (CA dept store) quilted double flap
> 
> When the Ferragamo arrives, as long as it is good, I am listing at least the RL. While I love the shape, I don’t like the “floppiness” of it and it is an off size so I had to make a cardboard base to give it some shape. The flap bag stays because it is a classic shape/style, lambskin and only cost $12. A good backup for dress up occasions. Don’t know if I am going to keep the RM either. The leather looks much better than it feels...kind of hard...and I don’t know if I love it. Plus I am not a crossbody girl so another shoulder bag may be a better fit, like a classic saddle bag. Someone else might love it more.
> 
> I don’t ever see myself with more than 3 black bags. And if a Bolide enters my life? It’s that and the flap...that’s it.
> Edit- just listed the Minkoff. Does not make my heart sing.
> View attachment 5023050
> View attachment 5023052
> View attachment 5023053



Gorgeous bags! The Boston bag is fun. 



Cookiefiend said:


> My favorite week - black bags. I have an unreasonable love for them (well certain ones), and even though I have more than enough - I am still tempted by them.
> 2019
> Gucci Padlock Top Handle
> LV Lockme Bucket
> Hermès Kelly
> View attachment 5023090
> 
> and then 2020 happened.
> The MZ Wallace and the Nancy Gonzalez were both purchased in 2020.
> MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
> Ferragamo Studio Tote (purchased in 2021)
> LV Lock Me Bucket
> Gucci Padlock
> Hermès Kelly
> Dior Lady Bag (purchased in 2021)
> Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote
> View attachment 5023091
> 
> (And there’s a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo)
> 
> Because the Ferragamo Studio tote is new, I took a couple of pictures. It’s very niiiice ❤ beautiful leather, with suede lining. I put an organizer in it to add a bit of structure and to alleviate the Black Hole issue that happens with black bags.
> View attachment 5023092
> 
> View attachment 5023093


All you black bags are so sleek!!! Congrats on the new Ferragamo tote, that is stunning!



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Purses & Perfumes said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023342
> 
> I have too many black bags!  Balenciaga Sharp satchel, Dior Promenade Pouch, YSL College bag and Dior Maris Pearl.  A few more coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super gorgeous collection!
Click to expand...


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, had a complete lineup change today. Trading bags with a friend...she gets the black RL, I get her deliciously squeezable sumptuously buttery Prada hobo her DH thrifted for a song and she forgot about in her cart because it did not sing to her. I saw it yesterday and fell immediately in love with how it felt...and I didn’t even condition and give it TLC yet! Made my Pico feel stiff. A gorgeous casual bag that I will probably find myself unconsciously stroking in public... She much better than the RM it is replacing. And the Ferragamo replacing the RL.
> 
> Hoping the RM sells quickly...


That is fantastic! I decided to accept a low ball offer on something today just to make room in my closet. It is weird as I was packing it up I was thinking how pretty it is and should I cancel the sale. Then I said I have not worn it in ages , let it go to someone else. 
I am so glad you got a good trade for your bag. Enjoy the new one.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Cookiefiend said:


> My favorite week - black bags. I have an unreasonable love for them (well certain ones), and even though I have more than enough - I am still tempted by them.
> 2019
> Gucci Padlock Top Handle
> LV Lockme Bucket
> Hermès Kelly
> View attachment 5023090
> 
> and then 2020 happened.
> The MZ Wallace and the Nancy Gonzalez were both purchased in 2020.
> MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
> Ferragamo Studio Tote (purchased in 2021)
> LV Lock Me Bucket
> Gucci Padlock
> Hermès Kelly
> Dior Lady Bag (purchased in 2021)
> Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote
> View attachment 5023091
> 
> (And there’s a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo)
> 
> Because the Ferragamo Studio tote is new, I took a couple of pictures. It’s very niiiice ❤ beautiful leather, with suede lining. I put an organizer in it to add a bit of structure and to alleviate the Black Hole issue that happens with black bags.
> View attachment 5023092
> 
> View attachment 5023093



Your Gucci Padlock and Kelly    Resisting the urge to search online as I need to be good! The temptation is real...


----------



## Hazzelnut

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Hazzelnut, I see you have both the Jumbo and medium in your chic collection.  Do you prefer one over the other?



I prefer the jumbo to the medium. I definitely want to keep both, but if I had to let go of one it would be the medium in a heart beat. I tend to use the medium as my date night / fancy occasion bag, while my jumbo is definitely my go to every day when I want to feel a bit more put together.

Your black bags are stunning!! How do you find the Coco Handle? I’ve been debating it if the right colour comes up (but let’s be honest I’ll probably go for black...).


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## CoachMaven

Ohhhh, the black bags on here!!!   
Black bags are the best, here are mine:
Coach quilted Dinky:


Coach Ergo XL tote:


Coach Rhyder 33:


Coach Carly:


Vintage time! Coach Sheridan Monticello:


Coach Legacy Top Zip? (I think that's the name...)


Coach Court


I don't know how I don't have a photo of this one, but the MZ Wallace medium Sutton (so squishy!):


----------



## dcooney4

CoachMaven said:


> Ohhhh, the black bags on here!!!
> Black bags are the best, here are mine:
> Coach quilted Dinky:
> View attachment 5023565
> 
> Coach Ergo XL tote:
> View attachment 5023566
> 
> Coach Rhyder 33:
> View attachment 5023568
> 
> Coach Carly:
> View attachment 5023570
> 
> Vintage time! Coach Sheridan Monticello:
> View attachment 5023571
> 
> Coach Legacy Top Zip? (I think that's the name...)
> View attachment 5023572
> 
> Coach Court
> View attachment 5023575
> 
> I don't know how I don't have a photo of this one, but the MZ Wallace medium Sutton (so squishy!):
> View attachment 5023579


That Dinky is calling me. The leather on your Coach bags are gorgeous. Love your Mz Wallace Sutton too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

CoachMaven said:


> Ohhhh, the black bags on here!!!
> Black bags are the best, here are mine:
> Coach quilted Dinky:
> View attachment 5023565
> 
> Coach Ergo XL tote:
> View attachment 5023566
> 
> Coach Rhyder 33:
> View attachment 5023568
> 
> Coach Carly:
> View attachment 5023570
> 
> Vintage time! Coach Sheridan Monticello:
> View attachment 5023571
> 
> Coach Legacy Top Zip? (I think that's the name...)
> View attachment 5023572
> 
> Coach Court
> View attachment 5023575
> 
> I don't know how I don't have a photo of this one, but the MZ Wallace medium Sutton (so squishy!):
> View attachment 5023579


The Dinky and the Sheridan and the Court!!!!❤️


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cookiefiend said:


> ooooo - the Balenciaga is gorgeous!
> ❤ Love! ❤
> I love a top handle bag - so pretty!


Thank you!   I love a top handle bag too, especially for daily wear, with the option of a shoulder strap.   For evenings or dinners I am okay with a chain strap bag but overall, I prefer a top handle bag.


Hazzelnut said:


> I prefer the jumbo to the medium. I definitely want to keep both, but if I had to let go of one it would be the medium in a heart beat. I tend to use the medium as my date night / fancy occasion bag, while my jumbo is definitely my go to every day when I want to feel a bit more put together.
> 
> Your black bags are stunning!! How do you find the Coco Handle? I’ve been debating it if the right colour comes up (but let’s be honest I’ll probably go for black...).


Agree, the jumbo is a great bag, and very practical for everyday wear and the medium is nice for evening and other occasions.  I wish Chanel would offer the option of a single flap in the medium size.  
I love the Coco Handle since I love top handle bags, but I haven't used it as much as I'd like to because of the pandemic.  Hopefully I will get more use out of it this year.  The top handle is not pliable, but it doesn't bother me.  Mine is a good size for day to evening, (it's the medium size) and it also comes in the small size.  Now, they also have the mini I think?  That would be too small for me.
Thank you and thanks also to @Jereni, @dcooney4 and @BowieFan1971 for the compliments regarding my black bags.

@CoachMaven, I love the Dinky and the Sheridan!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous bags! The Boston bag is fun.
> 
> 
> All you black bags are so sleek!!! Congrats on the new Ferragamo tote, that is stunning!


Thank you - I’m very happy with it! ❤️


Hazzelnut said:


> Your Gucci Padlock and Kelly    Resisting the urge to search online as I need to be good! The temptation is real...


Thank you! I completely understand... both are wonderful bags - but the Gucci is on the small size so it’s more of a date-night bag... but SO fab! 


CoachMaven said:


> Ohhhh, the black bags on here!!!
> Black bags are the best, here are mine:
> Coach quilted Dinky:
> View attachment 5023565
> 
> Coach Ergo XL tote:
> View attachment 5023566
> 
> Coach Rhyder 33:
> View attachment 5023568
> 
> Coach Carly:
> View attachment 5023570
> 
> Vintage time! Coach Sheridan Monticello:
> View attachment 5023571
> 
> Coach Legacy Top Zip? (I think that's the name...)
> View attachment 5023572
> 
> Coach Court
> View attachment 5023575
> 
> I don't know how I don't have a photo of this one, but the MZ Wallace medium Sutton (so squishy!):
> View attachment 5023579


EEEeeeeee  
Honey! Warn me next time! So many sweet Coach bags! ❤️


----------



## ElainePG

crystal_cat said:


> I ordered a new bag today. My goal was to only buy 1 this year, and with it only being March, plus already eyeing another bag for purchasing in summer sales....I feel like I'm going to fail my resolution! In my defence, I missed out on this bag when it was released two years ago, and I've been thinking of it ever since! The denim, the quilting, the print, the lock, the chain strap.... I just love it all and I think it will make a really nice addition to my collection.


What a fabulous bag! Love the quilting especially, and the contrast print against the denim. Wear it in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> That CF was a reward for not slapping the crap out of that awful woman...the only embarrassment that day was her behavior.


Well said!!!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5022810


Great job of curating your black collection. And I'm so glad to see that you still have your vintage snakeskin clutch bag. I'm seriously in love with that bag. Your MIL was very sweet to pass it along to you.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> These are so wonderful and unique. I remember the story about this lucite-handled beauty. I still love the bag. And did you say fuchsia interior on that Valentina? O. M. G. !
> They are so nicely photographed I want to stroke and cuddle them all. OK I need a nodini.
> And the ferragamo spectators - fabulous story!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I seriously have a problem with black bags. I absolutely adore them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023018
> View attachment 5023020
> View attachment 5023021
> View attachment 5023022
> View attachment 5023023
> View attachment 5023025
> View attachment 5023026
> View attachment 5023027


All stunners! That clutch with the rhinestone clasp… is that new to your collection?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My favorite week - black bags. I have an unreasonable love for them (well certain ones), and even though I have more than enough - I am still tempted by them.
> 2019
> Gucci Padlock Top Handle
> LV Lockme Bucket
> Hermès Kelly
> View attachment 5023090
> 
> and then 2020 happened.
> The MZ Wallace and the Nancy Gonzalez were both purchased in 2020.
> MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
> Ferragamo Studio Tote (purchased in 2021)
> LV Lock Me Bucket
> Gucci Padlock
> Hermès Kelly
> Dior Lady Bag (purchased in 2021)
> Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote
> View attachment 5023091
> 
> (And there’s a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo)
> 
> Because the Ferragamo Studio tote is new, I took a couple of pictures. It’s very niiiice ❤ beautiful leather, with suede lining. I put an organizer in it to add a bit of structure and to alleviate the Black Hole issue that happens with black bags.
> View attachment 5023092
> 
> View attachment 5023093


Incredible family of black bags. The hardware on that Ferragamo Studio tote… wowza!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5023347
> 
> My apologies for not taking new photos of the last two and just posting the older pictures.  Here's my Coco Handle.
> 
> I also have the YSL Kate bag but am debating if I should keep it in my collection since it pretty much serves the same purpose as my Promenade Pouch.  Anyway, it's sitting in my closet of departing bags while I ponder about whether I need it or not.


All your black bags are elegant. But this Coco Handle is the one I'm crushing on. It just seems so RIGHT in pure matte black with gold hardware.


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Don’t you hate that?! When a bag looks like you should be able to stick all your items in it but then a bunch of built in division makes it rather less useful to throw in your pouches and go. Purse Tetris is no fun.
> If I just moved into a purse and stayed in it for long periods I can see the point of divided sections/pockets or zippered compartments inside and outside the bag so you can get organized without any pouches beyond, say, a cosmetic bag + coin purse/wallet type item. But since I’ve switched to a pouch that houses my kindle, sunglasses and face masks plus a small pouch for little items like ear buds , in addition to my keys/wallet/wrist strap and cosmetics pouch, that just adds up to 4 bulky type items to put in a bag ! and if it’a a small purse I have to leave out one of the pouches that is least useful for the outing. Never a great thing! If there are “sections” in the main area of the bag then I may have to leave the large pouch out and just have the mask on my face, as well as possibly leaving out my cosmetics!


That's such a good point about pouches versus divisions. Years ago, when I only owned one everyday bag and one dressy bag (yes, indeedy!) I absolutely required an everyday bag with pockets, dividers, & zippers galore. But as we all know (because we're all here on tPF!) those days are history. Like you, I rely heavily on pouches. So a ton of dividers really don't make sense. I do like a small zippered compartment on the inside back of the bag for my keys and a pen. A front or back outside pocket for my phone is nice, but not a requirement. And that's about it. Anything else is wasted space.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Out today with my sentimental favorite bag...a vintage Alma, made in May of 1998– the month my son was born, that was a gift from my DH last year. She glows in the right light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023439


What a sweet present from your DH!


----------



## ElainePG

CoachMaven said:


> Ohhhh, the black bags on here!!!
> Black bags are the best, here are mine:
> Coach quilted Dinky:
> View attachment 5023565
> 
> Coach Ergo XL tote:
> View attachment 5023566
> 
> Coach Rhyder 33:
> View attachment 5023568
> 
> Coach Carly:
> View attachment 5023570
> 
> Vintage time! Coach Sheridan Monticello:
> View attachment 5023571
> 
> Coach Legacy Top Zip? (I think that's the name...)
> View attachment 5023572
> 
> Coach Court
> View attachment 5023575
> 
> I don't know how I don't have a photo of this one, but the MZ Wallace medium Sutton (so squishy!):
> View attachment 5023579


What a great collection. I love the quilting on that Dinky.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> That's such a good point about pouches versus divisions. Years ago, when I only owned one everyday bag and one dressy bag (yes, indeedy!) I absolutely required an everyday bag with pockets, dividers, & zippers galore. But as we all know (because we're all here on tPF!) those days are history. Like you, I rely heavily on pouches. So a ton of dividers really don't make sense. I do like a small zippered compartment on the inside back of the bag for my keys and a pen. A front or back outside pocket for my phone is nice, but not a requirement. And that's about it. Anything else is wasted space.


You bring up a good point. Once upon a time, up until 2 years ago, I owned one bag at a time and never switched. I loved all kinds of pockets and such because it kept me organized. Even if I had more then one bag, I never would have switched because it was a pain in the butt. I ended up with ever larger purses because they got filled with junk. But I streamlined everything into pouches when I started getting into purses so I could easily switch them out. I did the matching wallet thing for every bag for a minute in the beginning, but stopped after I realized that switching wallets was even worse. So I went down to a selection of 2 wallets (which I may list) and a zipper card case/coin purse and slim case for additional cards. Add a slim bag to hold lip gloss/lipstick, spare tampons, an emery board, pen, blotting papers and mini tape measure (yes, really!), a hard shell sunglasses case, my keys (2 and my car fob) and my iPhone SE 2020 and that’s it. No reason not to swap bags because it’s so quick. But I am amazed at how many great bags are too slim for even that small amount of stuff and I refuse to play bag Tetris, no matter how cute the bag, or decide what to leave home.


----------



## More bags

Thank you @dcooney4 @BowieFan1971 @keodi @Cookiefiend @Purses & Perfumes @Jereni @ElainePG for the black bags love and kind words.

@dcooney4 all of your black bags are stunning - I love the Prada and your clutch with a great closure/clasp!
@BowieFan1971 tightly curated black bags, great flap and yes, a black Bolide would be , so tempting 
@Cookiefiend gaaaa, all gorgeous black bags - I do adore your Kelly, Dior, Gucci, Nancy Gonzalez, LV! Congratulations on your new Ferragamo Tote, the leather is yummy.
@Purses & Perfumes wow! Beautiful black bags - I love your Balenciaga, your Promenade Pouch, Lady Dior and Coco Handle. Thanks for the Celine Classic Box love. I do remember your Ferragamo Joanne bag and it is lovely. Does it have a single open compartment or a divided interior?
@SouthernPurseGalGreat pink stripe on your tote, lightweight and pink detail => winner.
@SouthernPurseGal @BowieFan1971 yes, I am not a fan of purse tetris either!
@BowieFan1971 Lovely Alma. Congratulations on your trade, it sounds like everyone got some bag joy!
@Jereni Thank you, the Celine Small Cabas Phantom is such an easy to use tote, easy to use for work and on the weekend.
@CoachMaven your black bags have wonderful leathers. Your Dinky is stunning!
@ElainePG thanks for your kind words about the vintage snakeskin clutch. I am lucky to have received it from my MIL. Even though it is the least used bag in the wardrobe it still has a place reserved.


----------



## CoachMaven

ElainePG said:


> What a great collection. I love the quilting on that Dinky.


Thank you! I bought that Dinky sight unseen. The store only had the description with no stock photo, but I'm glad I did, lol.


----------



## CoachMaven

BowieFan1971 said:


> The Dinky and the Sheridan and the Court!!!!❤


Thank you, I had never seen the Sheridan Monticello and didn't even realize it was a Coach initially when I found it. I had to do some rehab on it, but it came out to be such a great bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

CoachMaven said:


> Thank you, I had never seen the Sheridan Monticello and didn't even realize it was a Coach initially when I found it. I had to do some rehab on it, but it came out to be such a great bag.


Don’t you love when you are able to restore a bag back into something extraordinary? What a feeling of accomplishment. You did a beautiful job!


----------



## doni

Loving everybody’s black bags! Impressing collections!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> All stunners! That clutch with the rhinestone clasp… is that new to your collection?


Thank you! No I have had that clutch a very long time. I have not worn it in years.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> My favorite week - black bags. I have an unreasonable love for them (well certain ones), and even though I have more than enough - I am still tempted by them.
> 2019
> Gucci Padlock Top Handle
> LV Lockme Bucket
> Hermès Kelly
> View attachment 5023090
> 
> and then 2020 happened.
> The MZ Wallace and the Nancy Gonzalez were both purchased in 2020.
> MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
> Ferragamo Studio Tote (purchased in 2021)
> LV Lock Me Bucket
> Gucci Padlock
> Hermès Kelly
> Dior Lady Bag (purchased in 2021)
> Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote
> View attachment 5023091
> 
> (And there’s a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo)
> 
> Because the Ferragamo Studio tote is new, I took a couple of pictures. It’s very niiiice ❤ beautiful leather, with suede lining. I put an organizer in it to add a bit of structure and to alleviate the Black Hole issue that happens with black bags.
> View attachment 5023092
> 
> View attachment 5023093


Wow! Love all your black beauties!
How do you like your new Ferragamo tote so far?


----------



## BowieFan1971

The perfect rainy day bag! Haven’t used her for a while and was thinking maybe she needed to go, but....

And sorry, but this pic I took of my very happy cat at bedtime last night is just too cute! Love making this old girl smile.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I seriously have a problem with black bags. I absolutely adore them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023018
> View attachment 5023020
> View attachment 5023021
> View attachment 5023022
> View attachment 5023023
> View attachment 5023025
> View attachment 5023026
> View attachment 5023027


All gorgeous. And I must say, you have photographed them to perfection! The textures look so tantalizing.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Question...I notice that in bag pics, not many of you accessorize with scarves/twillies, charms, etc. in your pics. Is it because you left the bag as is for the pic? Do you not accessorize your bags? If so, why not? If you do, what are your fave accessories or looks, even if you don’t do it yourself?

Pics are highly welcome in any responses!!!! 

I like a bit of interest. It can add color or personality to an otherwise simple bag or make it “mine” and coordinate better. Especially icon bags like a mono Speedy. Though some bags, like LV canvas, requires discretion due to the fact it is patterned already. There are limits, though!

One of the best examples I have seen is the feather on the purple(?) bag someone (sorry I can’t remember who) posted last week. Wow! It was perfect and just looked like it belonged there. Just enough to take the bag to the next level!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> My favorite week - black bags. I have an unreasonable love for them (well certain ones), and even though I have more than enough - I am still tempted by them.
> 2019
> Gucci Padlock Top Handle
> LV Lockme Bucket
> Hermès Kelly
> View attachment 5023090
> 
> and then 2020 happened.
> The MZ Wallace and the Nancy Gonzalez were both purchased in 2020.
> MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
> Ferragamo Studio Tote (purchased in 2021)
> LV Lock Me Bucket
> Gucci Padlock
> Hermès Kelly
> Dior Lady Bag (purchased in 2021)
> Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote
> View attachment 5023091
> 
> (And there’s a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo)
> 
> Because the Ferragamo Studio tote is new, I took a couple of pictures. It’s very niiiice ❤ beautiful leather, with suede lining. I put an organizer in it to add a bit of structure and to alleviate the Black Hole issue that happens with black bags.
> View attachment 5023092
> 
> View attachment 5023093


Great collection and beautiful new additions! Love this studio tote also - mmmmmm.


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question...I notice that in bag pics, not many of you accessorize with scarves/twillies, charms, etc. in your pics. Is it because you left the bag as is for the pic? Do you not accessorize your bags? If so, why not? If you do, what are your fave accessories or looks, even if you don’t do it yourself?
> 
> Pics are highly welcome in any responses!!!!
> 
> I like a bit of interest. It can add color or personality to an otherwise simple bag or make it “mine” and coordinate better. Especially icon bags like a mono Speedy. Though some bags, like LV canvas, requires discretion due to the fact it is patterned already. There are limits, though!
> 
> One of the best examples I have seen is the feather on the purple(?) bag someone (sorry I can’t remember who) posted last week. Wow! It was perfect and just looked like it belonged there. Just enough to take the bag to the next level!




Interesting question.

In general, I don’t like extra accesorizing my bags. I often take adornments they come with away, like locks and clochettes (hate having the things dangling around) or tassels and charms (the tassel is my least favorite part of the Gucci Disco and the big metal initials the main reason I will never get a Lady Dior). I also don’t like things like twillies around the handle or Rodeo charms that, to me, they have become so standard they almost feel like a uniform look.

That said, I like a casually thrown scarf around or on top of a bag, and it is something that I do when I am not sure I am going to need a scarf or when I get warm and take it out, which I am always doing, putting a scarf on and off. I may also use a scarf to grab a bag I am concerned about to marking, but without wrapping it around. Sometimes, when I am feeling extra, or while traveling, I’d hang a small bag from a bigger one. But also, I find myself occasionally attracted to Loewe’s a bit out there charms, and considering adding one to my Loewe Baskets (on of which already comes with a logo charm that I should hate but I don’t). But in the end it would probably be some kind of pouch or coin purse, to keep with my utilitarian views on this matter.

I guess in general my approach is that what I don’t like of accessorizing is that it brings too much focus on the bag, treats it as something too precious, or makes a lot of fuss about it. Personally I care as much about my clothes and other accessories as my bags, which I see as one element more of the look. So if I bring too much attention to them, I detract it from other things. Or worse the whole thing becomes too much instead of feeling effortless.

A couple of badly lit pics:

View attachment 5024249
View attachment 5024252
View attachment 5024251


----------



## Hazzelnut

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question...I notice that in bag pics, not many of you accessorize with scarves/twillies, charms, etc. in your pics. Is it because you left the bag as is for the pic? Do you not accessorize your bags? If so, why not? If you do, what are your fave accessories or looks, even if you don’t do it yourself?
> 
> Pics are highly welcome in any responses!!!!
> 
> I like a bit of interest. It can add color or personality to an otherwise simple bag or make it “mine” and coordinate better. Especially icon bags like a mono Speedy. Though some bags, like LV canvas, requires discretion due to the fact it is patterned already. There are limits, though!
> 
> One of the best examples I have seen is the feather on the purple(?) bag someone (sorry I can’t remember who) posted last week. Wow! It was perfect and just looked like it belonged there. Just enough to take the bag to the next level!



Good question! I have quite bad OCD so I find mixing colours / patterns difficult as it will bring me out in a sensory overload and a minor panic attack. No clue where this particular “quirk” came from, but I just have to go with it. (I realise how strange it is though!)

I generally stick to an all black wardrobe and maybe a colourful bag now and again if I’m in the right mind frame. However, I admire it on other people and it doesn’t overwhelm me with others!

(I feel like I’m making myself sound really depressing. I promise I’m good and have a good life!)


----------



## Cookiefiend

@More bags - Thank you sweetie!


baghabitz34 said:


> Wow! Love all your black beauties!
> How do you like your new Ferragamo tote so far?


Love it! I've carried it 5 times already! 
I did have to put an organizer in it because it is a big black bag - the organizer is just for structure and because it's a light color, it helps see in there! It's basically the same as the Le Pliage... but more chic (in my eyes).


BowieFan1971 said:


> The perfect rainy day bag! Haven’t used her for a while and was thinking maybe she needed to go, but....
> 
> And sorry, but this pic I took of my very happy cat at bedtime last night is just too cute! Love making this old girl smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024211
> View attachment 5024212


D'awwwww 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Question...I notice that in bag pics, not many of you accessorize with scarves/twillies, charms, etc. in your pics. Is it because you left the bag as is for the pic? Do you not accessorize your bags? If so, why not? If you do, what are your fave accessories or looks, even if you don’t do it yourself?
> 
> Pics are highly welcome in any responses!!!!
> 
> I like a bit of interest. It can add color or personality to an otherwise simple bag or make it “mine” and coordinate better. Especially icon bags like a mono Speedy. Though some bags, like LV canvas, requires discretion due to the fact it is patterned already. There are limits, though!
> 
> One of the best examples I have seen is the feather on the purple(?) bag someone (sorry I can’t remember who) posted last week. Wow! It was perfect and just looked like it belonged there. Just enough to take the bag to the next level!


For myself, I don't accessorize most of my bags. I have the mink pom-poms on the black Gucci, a twilly on the red Ferragamo, and a gav on the Just Campagne... but I don't like the twilly (twillys are not my thing) or that gav (it's brown), so it was something to do with them - they do look nice on their respective bags though![


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cookiefiend said:


> @More bags - Thank you sweetie!
> 
> Love it! I've carried it 5 times already!
> I did have to put an organizer in it because it is a big black bag - the organizer is just for structure and because it's a light color, it helps see in there! It's basically the same as the Le Pliage... but more chic (in my eyes).
> 
> D'awwwww
> 
> For myself, I don't accessorize most of my bags. I have the mink pom-poms on the black Gucci, a twilly on the red Ferragamo, and a gav on the Just Campagne... but I don't like the twilly (twillys are not my thing) or that gav (it's brown), so it was something to do with them - they do look nice on their respective bags though![
> View attachment 5024271
> View attachment 5024272


I went back and looked at my black bag photo - I do have a twilly on the Kelly handle because it is a bit worn and the twilly covers that.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Great collection and beautiful new additions! Love this studio tote also - mmmmmm.


Thanks Moma! 
It is really a nice tote and the handles are long enough for me!


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> Loving everybody’s black bags! Impressing collections!


+1
So many beautiful black bags!       
I love that with black bags the focus is on the style, shape, and texture; rather than the color. 




BowieFan1971 said:


> Question...I notice that in bag pics, not many of you accessorize with scarves/twillies, charms, etc. in your pics. Is it because you left the bag as is for the pic? Do you not accessorize your bags? If so, why not? If you do, what are your fave accessories or looks, even if you don’t do it yourself?
> 
> Pics are highly welcome in any responses!!!!
> 
> I like a bit of interest. It can add color or personality to an otherwise simple bag or make it “mine” and coordinate better. Especially icon bags like a mono Speedy. Though some bags, like LV canvas, requires discretion due to the fact it is patterned already. There are limits, though!
> 
> One of the best examples I have seen is the feather on the purple(?) bag someone (sorry I can’t remember who) posted last week. Wow! It was perfect and just looked like it belonged there. Just enough to take the bag to the next level!



I generally prefer a more minimalist look (though I do love color...), so almost never use charms, twillies, etc. I buy a bag because I love the style, and don't want accessories drawing attention away from that. I like the hang tags on my Coach Madison Hailey bags, since they are part of the original design. I sometimes use a Kate Spade cherry charm on my black Behno Ina bag since I like how the shapes sort of mirror each other, and red and black together always looks so striking.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question...I notice that in bag pics, not many of you accessorize with scarves/twillies, charms, etc. in your pics. Is it because you left the bag as is for the pic? Do you not accessorize your bags? If so, why not? If you do, what are your fave accessories or looks, even if you don’t do it yourself?
> 
> Pics are highly welcome in any responses!!!!
> 
> I like a bit of interest. It can add color or personality to an otherwise simple bag or make it “mine” and coordinate better. Especially icon bags like a mono Speedy. Though some bags, like LV canvas, requires discretion due to the fact it is patterned already. There are limits, though!
> 
> One of the best examples I have seen is the feather on the purple(?) bag someone (sorry I can’t remember who) posted last week. Wow! It was perfect and just looked like it belonged there. Just enough to take the bag to the next level!


I do accessorize - it really just depends on the bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question...I notice that in bag pics, not many of you accessorize with scarves/twillies, charms, etc. in your pics. Is it because you left the bag as is for the pic? Do you not accessorize your bags? If so, why not? If you do, what are your fave accessories or looks, even if you don’t do it yourself?
> 
> Pics are highly welcome in any responses!!!!
> 
> I like a bit of interest. It can add color or personality to an otherwise simple bag or make it “mine” and coordinate better. Especially icon bags like a mono Speedy. Though some bags, like LV canvas, requires discretion due to the fact it is patterned already. There are limits, though!
> 
> One of the best examples I have seen is the feather on the purple(?) bag someone (sorry I can’t remember who) posted last week. Wow! It was perfect and just looked like it belonged there. Just enough to take the bag to the next level!


I began this whole bag journey searching for a minimalistic looking bag. And I suppose that is still my favorite look. When I buy a bag it is because I love the style or the look and feel of the leather. So I don't feel the need to add to it. But I appreciate looking at the creative things I have seen people do.


----------



## CoachMaven

BowieFan1971 said:


> Don’t you love when you are able to restore a bag back into something extraordinary? What a feeling of accomplishment. You did a beautiful job!


Thank you


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> The perfect rainy day bag! Haven’t used her for a while and was thinking maybe she needed to go, but....
> 
> And sorry, but this pic I took of my very happy cat at bedtime last night is just too cute! Love making this old girl smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024211
> View attachment 5024212


The cat is adorable. Love your papillon too.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> @Purses & Perfumes wow! Beautiful black bags - I love your Balenciaga, your Promenade Pouch, Lady Dior and Coco Handle. Thanks for the Celine Classic Box love. I do remember your Ferragamo Joanne bag and it is lovely. Does it have a single open compartment or a divided interior?


Thank you!   The Ferragamo Joanne bag does have a divided interior but the compartments are both quite roomy since my bag is the larger size so it doesn't feel restrictive.  I am not a fan of divided interiors but I don't mind them as much if the bag is large.  However, divided interiors in a small bag or bags with a narrow opening are more annoying.
Also, I just realized I forgot to add my BV chain knot to my picture!  I haven't needed to use it so it was tucked away at the back of my closet!  Hopefully, I will get to use it this year.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Question...I notice that in bag pics, not many of you accessorize with scarves/twillies, charms, etc. in your pics. Is it because you left the bag as is for the pic? Do you not accessorize your bags? If so, why not? If you do, what are your fave accessories or looks, even if you don’t do it yourself?
> 
> Pics are highly welcome in any responses!!!!
> 
> I like a bit of interest. It can add color or personality to an otherwise simple bag or make it “mine” and coordinate better. Especially icon bags like a mono Speedy. Though some bags, like LV canvas, requires discretion due to the fact it is patterned already. There are limits, though!
> 
> One of the best examples I have seen is the feather on the purple(?) bag someone (sorry I can’t remember who) posted last week. Wow! It was perfect and just looked like it belonged there. Just enough to take the bag to the next level!


I prefer not to add any scarves or charms to my bags because I like the look of my bags without a lot of accessories.  If the bag already comes with it (like the Dior hanging charms), I am usually fine with it.  However, I will remove tags if I think they are going to keep rubbing against the leather (especially smooth leather) and causing scuffs.   That said, I do think the Thomas Bear charm by Burberry is so cute; however, it's still not something I am likely to buy.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> All gorgeous. And I must say, you have photographed them to perfection! The textures look so tantalizing.


Thank you! I was going to take some new shots for some , but the bags have not changed in appearance.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question...I notice that in bag pics, not many of you accessorize with scarves/twillies, charms, etc. in your pics. Is it because you left the bag as is for the pic? Do you not accessorize your bags? If so, why not? If you do, what are your fave accessories or looks, even if you don’t do it yourself?
> 
> Pics are highly welcome in any responses!!!!
> 
> I like a bit of interest. It can add color or personality to an otherwise simple bag or make it “mine” and coordinate better. Especially icon bags like a mono Speedy. Though some bags, like LV canvas, requires discretion due to the fact it is patterned already. There are limits, though!
> 
> One of the best examples I have seen is the feather on the purple(?) bag someone (sorry I can’t remember who) posted last week. Wow! It was perfect and just looked like it belonged there. Just enough to take the bag to the next level!


For the photos of my collection I keep it plain . I do however have extra straps, scarfs and a couple of decorations for my bags.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> The perfect rainy day bag! Haven’t used her for a while and was thinking maybe she needed to go, but....
> 
> And sorry, but this pic I took of my very happy cat at bedtime last night is just too cute! Love making this old girl smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024211
> View attachment 5024212



Your cat is adorable!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Your cat is adorable!


Her name is Jett (after Joan Jett who she yowls like). She’s my 16 year old sometimes crazy, frequently talkative, always cuddly sweet girl.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Her name is Jett (after Joan Jett who she yowls like). She’s my 16 year old sometimes crazy, frequently talkative, always cuddly sweet girl.



Hi, Jett! Such a pretty kitty!


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> My favorite week - black bags. I have an unreasonable love for them (well certain ones), and even though I have more than enough - I am still tempted by them.
> 2019
> Gucci Padlock Top Handle
> LV Lockme Bucket
> Hermès Kelly
> View attachment 5023090
> 
> and then 2020 happened.
> The MZ Wallace and the Nancy Gonzalez were both purchased in 2020.
> MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
> Ferragamo Studio Tote (purchased in 2021)
> LV Lock Me Bucket
> Gucci Padlock
> Hermès Kelly
> Dior Lady Bag (purchased in 2021)
> Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote
> View attachment 5023091
> 
> (And there’s a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo)
> 
> Because the Ferragamo Studio tote is new, I took a couple of pictures. It’s very niiiice ❤ beautiful leather, with suede lining. I put an organizer in it to add a bit of structure and to alleviate the Black Hole issue that happens with black bags.
> View attachment 5023092
> 
> View attachment 5023093





Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5023346
> 
> Lady Dior medium size.


Beautiful collection of black bags! the patina on that Kelly!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5023347
> 
> My apologies for not taking new photos of the last two and just posting the older pictures.  Here's my Coco Handle.
> 
> I also have the YSL Kate bag but am debating if I should keep it in my collection since it pretty much serves the same purpose as my Promenade Pouch.  Anyway, it's sitting in my closet of departing bags while I ponder about whether I need it or not.


I love your coco handle!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Out today with my sentimental favorite bag...a vintage Alma, made in May of 1998– the month my son was born, that was a gift from my DH last year. She glows in the right light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023439


I love the even patina on your Alma!


CoachMaven said:


> Ohhhh, the black bags on here!!!
> Black bags are the best, here are mine:
> Coach quilted Dinky:
> View attachment 5023565
> 
> Coach Ergo XL tote:
> View attachment 5023566
> 
> Coach Rhyder 33:
> View attachment 5023568
> 
> Coach Carly:
> View attachment 5023570
> 
> Vintage time! Coach Sheridan Monticello:
> View attachment 5023571
> 
> Coach Legacy Top Zip? (I think that's the name...)
> View attachment 5023572
> 
> Coach Court
> View attachment 5023575
> 
> I don't know how I don't have a photo of this one, but the MZ Wallace medium Sutton (so squishy!):
> View attachment 5023579


Lovely bags! my favourites are the Sheridan, dinky and the court bag!


doni said:


> Interesting question.
> 
> *In general, I don’t like extra accesorizing my bags. *I often take adornments they come with away, like locks and clochettes (hate having the things dangling around) or tassels and charms (the tassel is my least favorite part of the Gucci Disco and the big metal initials the main reason I will never get a Lady Dior). I also don’t like things like twillies around the handle or Rodeo charms that, to me, they have become so standard they almost feel like a uniform look.
> 
> That said, I like a casually thrown scarf around or on top of a bag, and it is something that I do when I am not sure I am going to need a scarf or when I get warm and take it out, which I am always doing, putting a scarf on and off. I may also use a scarf to grab a bag I am concerned about to marking, but without wrapping it around. Sometimes, when I am feeling extra, or while traveling, I’d hang a small bag from a bigger one. But also, I find myself occasionally attracted to Loewe’s a bit out there charms, and considering adding one to my Loewe Baskets (on of which already comes with a logo charm that I should hate but I don’t). But in the end it would probably be some kind of pouch or coin purse, to keep with my utilitarian views on this matter.
> 
> I guess in general my approach is that what I don’t like of accessorizing is that it brings too much focus on the bag, treats it as something too precious, or makes a lot of fuss about it. Personally I care as much about my clothes and other accessories as my bags, which I see as one element more of the look. So if I bring too much attention to them, I detract it from other things. Or worse the whole thing becomes too much instead of feeling effortless.
> 
> A couple of badly lit pics:
> 
> View attachment 5024249
> View attachment 5024252
> View attachment 5024251


Same, sometimes I would tie a scarf on my bag, i I intended to use the scarf when I'm out similar to how the scarves are tied on your lovely bags shown. I do have a twilly on my Kelly bag, which I have removed though.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Her name is Jett (after Joan Jett who she yowls like). She’s my 16 year old sometimes crazy, frequently talkative, always cuddly sweet girl.


Awww, Jett is a cute!


----------



## keodi

Here are my black bags from 2020. I removed 1 bag, and added 2.

View attachment 5024815


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## keodi

Here is a photo of my bags from 2020. I removed 1 but I intend on replacing it this year with a smooth leather.


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> Here is a photo of my bags from 2020. I removed 1 but I intend on replacing it this year with a smooth leather.
> View attachment 5024817


Beautiful Keodi! Tell us about your B?


----------



## keodi

Here's 2021 black bags
balenciaga 2005 chevre black first
Balenciaga 2014 chevre  black metallic edge city
L.K. bennett suede black clutch bag
L. k. bennett leather clutch bag
Coach- Saddle bag, I purchased this one as a teenager in the early 90s. I saved up enough $$ from my Wendy's job.
Vintage Hermes kelly 32cm purchased through an auction a few years ago.
Shinola crossbody bag. I use this bag on my travels.
the 30cm Birkin is gone. I loved the size and hardware, but I realized that the togo leather in black was not for me. the leather looked really faded, not a true black so off she went! i plan on replacing it with a Birkin with Veau Jonathan leather in black.


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful Keodi! Tell us about your B?


She went off to a new home, I wasn't a fan of the leather especially in black. it looked washed out/soft black, so I'm hoping to get one in Veau Jonathan next year. Hopefully the Hermes store near me opens on schedule!


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> Here's 2021 black bags
> balenciaga 2005 chevre black first
> Balenciaga 2014 chevre  black metallic edge city
> L.K. bennett suede black clutch bag
> L. k. bennett leather clutch bag
> Coach- Saddle bag, I purchased this one as a teenager in the early 90s. I saved up enough $$ from my Wendy's job.
> Vintage Hermes kelly 32cm purchased through an auction a few years ago.
> Shinola crossbody bag. I use this bag on my travels.
> the 30cm Birkin is gone. I loved the size and hardware, but I realized that the togo leather in black was not for me. the leather looked really faded, not a true black so off she went! i plan on replacing it with a Birkin with Veau Jonathan leather in black.
> View attachment 5024858


Beautiful selection of black bags.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful selection of black bags.


Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

keodi said:


> Here's 2021 black bags
> balenciaga 2005 chevre black first
> Balenciaga 2014 chevre  black metallic edge city
> L.K. bennett suede black clutch bag
> L. k. bennett leather clutch bag
> Coach- Saddle bag, I purchased this one as a teenager in the early 90s. I saved up enough $$ from my Wendy's job.
> Vintage Hermes kelly 32cm purchased through an auction a few years ago.
> Shinola crossbody bag. I use this bag on my travels.
> the 30cm Birkin is gone. I loved the size and hardware, but I realized that the togo leather in black was not for me. the leather looked really faded, not a true black so off she went! i plan on replacing it with a Birkin with Veau Jonathan leather in black.
> View attachment 5024858


Love that Coach! You have taken care of her like the special bag she is!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I have a bit of a predicament. My ex fiance purchased a few Louis Vuitton items for me around a year ago. Things escalated, became quite abusive, and we split up. I gave him another chance as I loved him very much but that just recently ended badly. I have since entirely cut him out.  I now have these items that, while I love them, have some seriously negative ties. I don't know what to do with them guys. I do have a few options:

A.) I continue to love them as I have done for years despite their sordid past.
B.) I sell them to fund new Louis Vuitton pieces with better energy, if you will...
C.) I hide them and re-visit this discussion later.

If we're being entirely honest, seeing them atm makes me feel quite anxious and nauseous, as if his control is still there. I also love these items and I'd like to eventually get over their origin. I trust your opinions and feedback! You're all amazing.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Sell. There are so many beautiful bags out there that don't have bad memories.


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> Her name is Jett (after Joan Jett who she yowls like). She’s my 16 year old sometimes crazy, frequently talkative, always cuddly sweet girl.
> 
> View attachment 5024777


Such a pretty cat! I love her name!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> I have a bit of a predicament. My ex fiance purchased a few Louis Vuitton items for me around a year ago. Things escalated, became quite abusive, and we split up. I gave him another chance as I loved him very much but that just recently ended badly. I have since entirely cut him out.  I now have these items that, while I love them, have some seriously negative ties. I don't know what to do with them guys. I do have a few options:
> 
> A.) I continue to love them as I have done for years despite their sordid past.
> B.) I sell them to fund new Louis Vuitton pieces with better energy, if you will...
> C.) I hide them and re-visit this discussion later.
> 
> If we're being entirely honest, seeing them atm makes me feel quite anxious and nauseous, as if his control is still there. I also love these items and I'd like to eventually get over their origin. I trust your opinions and feedback! You're all amazing.


Get them gone! What are they....maybe we know some people who would be interested. Use the money to buy new ones.


----------



## jayohwhy

SakuraSakura said:


> If we're being entirely honest, seeing them atm makes me feel quite anxious and nauseous, as if his control is still there. I also love these items and I'd like to eventually get over their origin. I trust your opinions and feedback! You're all amazing.


If it were me (I don't know your financial situation, so I don't know if this applies), I would actually liquidate all of the items and donate the money to a women's shelter. It would take the "ill-gotten" out of the goods and honor the spirit of something that he had tried to destroy.


----------



## SakuraSakura

jayohwhy said:


> If it were me (I don't know your financial situation, so I don't know if this applies), I would actually liquidate all of the items and donate the money to a women's shelter. It would take the "ill-gotten" out of the goods and honor the spirit of something that he had tried to destroy.



I love this idea. I will be moving soon so every penny counts but I’d definitely like to give even a small amount. He left me three pieces : a mini pochette and two cles. I still use one of the cles but I think I would be able to sell one of them.


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love that Coach! You have taken care of her like the special bag she is!


Thank you!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Sell. There are so many beautiful bags out there that don't have bad memories.


Agreed, @SakuraSakura I think think you should let them go.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> I love this idea. I will be moving soon so every penny counts but I’d definitely like to give even a small amount. He left me three pieces : a mini pochette and two cles. I still use one of the cles but I think I would be able to sell one of them.


Mini pochettes are like gold right now. You can make money on it, the cles too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> OK I need that BV amaranto big-time.
> And the MM - so beautiful. This is why I have too many of his bags. They are beautiful!!! But then most of them don't work for me.


Me too. The BV Nodini is a wonderful bag style if you like crossbodies. It’s probably my favorite cross body style.

this MM bag is one of my faves of his bag styles. It is beautifully designed.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Stunning collection. I'm madly in love with your Eggplant Balenciaga First! It's simply glowing. Do you keep it moisturized? (I have a First in Atlantique, and it's great, but it doesn't have a great a completion as yours does, lol.)


Thank you— I do love the First style. I keep this one moisturized with Bick4. I used Leather Honey on it once and it plumped up the leather and revived the color. I tend to condition all of my bags twice a year.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Got this one for a song...hope it feels as good as it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020812
> View attachment 5020814


That is a gorgeous Boston bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

More bags said:


> Hi paculina, welcome back - nice to see you!
> 
> Gorgeous bags - I love the saturated colours Kimbashop!


Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> For black bag week. I still have the same ones I've owned forever. I do love a good black bag, and since these are different sizes, and functionally different, they cover my needs nicely.
> 
> Mulberry Blenheim. They only made this bag for about five minutes, which I don't understand since it's absolutely perfect. Especially for travel, since it's lightweight, the front turnlocked pocket secures my phone, and the bag seals itself up when it's carried either on the shoulder or crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 5022412
> 
> 
> Botkier Valentina: The leather on this is nicely pebbled, the interior is bright fuchsia, and the hardware is gunmetal. Need I say more?
> View attachment 5022413
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nodini: For those of you who have seen this bag a jillion times, you already know that this was a consignment shop find. It wasn't ten dollars, but it was still waaaaaay less than the new one cost, in the BV shop just a few miles away. Sometimes fortune smiles.
> View attachment 5022414
> 
> 
> 
> Cordé clutch, fabric, with a lucite handle (vintage, most likely from the 1940s). My Uncle Joe had a teeny-tiny factory that made these bags, but this isn't one of his bags, more's the pity. I bought this one on line after my Mom was reminiscing about Uncle Joe & his factory. Turns out all the women in our family had one or two of his bags, but Mom didn't keep hers.
> View attachment 5022415


What a beautiful collection, and I love your story!


----------



## Kimbashop

Hazzelnut said:


> This is the week I’ve been waiting for!
> 
> View attachment 5022543
> 
> 
> Chanel Medium CF was purchased on my first solo trip after my accident (2 years after; was on my crutches and not very mobile. In hindsight I shouldn’t have went as I wasn’t able to cope.)
> I was bridesmaid in a friend’s wedding in England. I knew it would be hard, but I didn’t realise how hard. I was left on the plane for two hours as the grounds crew didn’t organise a ramp to help me off (it was booked ahead), I struggled to manage on my crutches without my partner or parents’ help, and the bride’s mother told me repeatedly I was an embarrassment and a name I won’t repeat, but was highly offensive. I spent most of the wedding crying from the pain of trying to walk and of the shame of it all.
> So, after the wedding was over I had an extra day to myself and I decided I was going to treat myself to my dream bag that I’d been saving for. I was planning to wait for another few months, but it just felt like the right time as I had the money and I wanted something nice to come of the horrible trip.
> 
> Chanel Jumbo CF. Bought as a treat for myself for my 30th last December.
> 
> Dior Diorama. One of my favourite bags.
> 
> View attachment 5022544
> 
> Burberry backpack.
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Tote. My work bag.
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco. My trusty errand and travel bag.
> 
> As much as they’re all black, I do think at least there’s a variety of shapes and sizes and that should count in my favour...


Such beautiful variety. I’m sorry you were subjected to such horrible treatment.


----------



## Kimbashop

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5022810


Impressive— do you still have all of these? They are all so gorgeous. I love the Celine box and the LV tote.


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> For black bag week. I still have the same ones I've owned forever. I do love a good black bag, and since these are different sizes, and functionally different, they cover my needs nicely.
> 
> Mulberry Blenheim. They only made this bag for about five minutes, which I don't understand since it's absolutely perfect. Especially for travel, since it's lightweight, the front turnlocked pocket secures my phone, and the bag seals itself up when it's carried either on the shoulder or crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 5022412
> 
> 
> Botkier Valentina: The leather on this is nicely pebbled, the interior is bright fuchsia, and the hardware is gunmetal. Need I say more?
> View attachment 5022413
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nodini: For those of you who have seen this bag a jillion times, you already know that this was a consignment shop find. It wasn't ten dollars, but it was still waaaaaay less than the new one cost, in the BV shop just a few miles away. Sometimes fortune smiles.
> View attachment 5022414
> 
> 
> 
> Cordé clutch, fabric, with a lucite handle (vintage, most likely from the 1940s). My Uncle Joe had a teeny-tiny factory that made these bags, but this isn't one of his bags, more's the pity. I bought this one on line after my Mom was reminiscing about Uncle Joe & his factory. Turns out all the women in our family had one or two of his bags, but Mom didn't keep hers.
> View attachment 5022415


Love this Mulberry! Have you ever posted a modeling shot? Is it large or mid size? 
And that corde bag is fabulous!


----------



## essiedub

Hazzelnut said:


> This is the week I’ve been waiting for!
> 
> View attachment 5022543
> 
> 
> Chanel Medium CF was purchased on my first solo trip after my accident (2 years after; was on my crutches and not very mobile. In hindsight I shouldn’t have went as I wasn’t able to cope.)
> I was bridesmaid in a friend’s wedding in England. I knew it would be hard, but I didn’t realise how hard. I was left on the plane for two hours as the grounds crew didn’t organise a ramp to help me off (it was booked ahead), I struggled to manage on my crutches without my partner or parents’ help, and the bride’s mother told me repeatedly I was an embarrassment and a name I won’t repeat, but was highly offensive. I spent most of the wedding crying from the pain of trying to walk and of the shame of it all.
> So, after the wedding was over I had an extra day to myself and I decided I was going to treat myself to my dream bag that I’d been saving for. I was planning to wait for another few months, but it just felt like the right time as I had the money and I wanted something nice to come of the horrible trip.
> 
> Chanel Jumbo CF. Bought as a treat for myself for my 30th last December.
> 
> Dior Diorama. One of my favourite bags.
> 
> View attachment 5022544
> 
> Burberry backpack.
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Tote. My work bag.
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco. My trusty errand and travel bag.
> 
> As much as they’re all black, I do think at least there’s a variety of shapes and sizes and that should count in my favour...


Great set of bags! love that tote!M is it red inside?
P.s. that’s terrible of that bride’s mother. What a shocking way to treat anyone!


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5022810


Nice nice nice! Dare I say it? Love the Celine Phantom tote! I also really like the Disco..it’s like a fresh take on the camera bag.


----------



## Hazzelnut

essiedub said:


> Great set of bags! love that tote!M is it red inside?
> P.s. that’s terrible of that bride’s mother. What a shocking way to treat anyone!



It’s sort of a burnt orange inside. Adds a nice contrast and makes it so much easier to find what I’m looking for!


----------



## doni

keodi said:


> She went off to a new home, I wasn't a fan of the leather especially in black. it looked washed out/soft black, so I'm hoping to get one in Veau Jonathan next year. Hopefully the Hermes store near me opens on schedule!



Ah, I have the same issue with black togo, I find it too flat... To me black bags need a bit of depth.
A Birkin in black Barenia, like @880 has, now we are talking...



SakuraSakura said:


> I have a bit of a predicament. My ex fiance purchased a few Louis Vuitton items for me around a year ago. Things escalated, became quite abusive, and we split up. I gave him another chance as I loved him very much but that just recently ended badly. I have since entirely cut him out.  I now have these items that, while I love them, have some seriously negative ties. I don't know what to do with them guys. I do have a few options:
> 
> A.) I continue to love them as I have done for years despite their sordid past.
> B.) I sell them to fund new Louis Vuitton pieces with better energy, if you will...
> C.) I hide them and re-visit this discussion later.
> 
> If we're being entirely honest, seeing them atm makes me feel quite anxious and nauseous, as if his control is still there. I also love these items and I'd like to eventually get over their origin. I trust your opinions and feedback! You're all amazing.



I agree with the advice. Just get rid of the items. They are replaceable items too, so you could get one or the other later on, perhaps in a different variation (they do come in happy cute prints for Christmas) so that you enjoy the object without the memories attached.
And well done for getting out of a toxic relationship.


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> I have a bit of a predicament. My ex fiance purchased a few Louis Vuitton items for me around a year ago. Things escalated, became quite abusive, and we split up. I gave him another chance as I loved him very much but that just recently ended badly. I have since entirely cut him out.  I now have these items that, while I love them, have some seriously negative ties. I don't know what to do with them guys. I do have a few options:
> 
> A.) I continue to love them as I have done for years despite their sordid past.
> B.) I sell them to fund new Louis Vuitton pieces with better energy, if you will...
> C.) I hide them and re-visit this discussion later.
> 
> If we're being entirely honest, seeing them atm makes me feel quite anxious and nauseous, as if his control is still there. I also love these items and I'd like to eventually get over their origin. I trust your opinions and feedback! You're all amazing.


When I was younger and got out of a similar situation I kept a couple of items, but for me even years later they always reminded me of that time so I finally got rid of everything. The only thing I have now is a few photos and I only kept those because the other people in the pictures , some are no longer with us. 
  I think it really depends on you and your feelings. Maybe get rid of your least favorite of the items and see if it isn't freeing.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> The perfect rainy day bag! Haven’t used her for a while and was thinking maybe she needed to go, but....
> 
> And sorry, but this pic I took of my very happy cat at bedtime last night is just too cute! Love making this old girl smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024211
> View attachment 5024212


Awww… what a lovely smile!


----------



## ElainePG

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I prefer not to add any scarves or charms to my bags because I like the look of my bags without a lot of accessories.  If the bag already comes with it (like the Dior hanging charms), I am usually fine with it.  However, I will remove tags if I think they are going to keep rubbing against the leather (especially smooth leather) and causing scuffs.   *That said, I do think the Thomas Bear charm by Burberry is so cute; however, it's still not something I am likely to buy.*


I bought him a few years ago, because he was just too cute to resist. But he never looked on any of my bags. Plus I have no idea what I was thinking, since I never accessorise my bags with scarves or charms! It was probably just a "retail therapy" kind of a day.  In any event, he now sits on a corner of my desk, guarding my laptop when I'm not there. And I've renamed him "Bogart" because of the trench coat.

Here are my two "pocket" bears: Canterbury (he gets tucked into my handbag for moral support when I'm going to important appointments) and Bogart.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> I have a bit of a predicament. My ex fiance purchased a few Louis Vuitton items for me around a year ago. Things escalated, became quite abusive, and we split up. I gave him another chance as I loved him very much but that just recently ended badly. I have since entirely cut him out.  I now have these items that, while I love them, have some seriously negative ties. I don't know what to do with them guys. I do have a few options:
> 
> A.) I continue to love them as I have done for years despite their sordid past.
> B.) I sell them to fund new Louis Vuitton pieces with better energy, if you will...
> C.) I hide them and re-visit this discussion later.
> 
> If we're being entirely honest, seeing them atm makes me feel quite anxious and nauseous, as if his control is still there. I also love these items and I'd like to eventually get over their origin. I trust your opinions and feedback! You're all amazing.



I agree with the others to sell them and get new bags to celebrate being out of an abusive relationship. 

So sorry you went through that, and glad you're now safe.


----------



## 880

@SakuraSakura, pls don’t keep anything that makes you feel anxious or nauseated
i like the solution suggested by @jayohwhy to donate proceeds if possible. Also agree with @doni and others above that yu should do whatever feels freeing to you.

thank you @doni for your kind words. 

@ElainePG, I love your Canterbury and Bogart!

ive enjoyed seeing everyone’s gorgeous black collections!

DHs mom is not doing well, so I will post my stuff late.

hugs


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everyone!! Thank you all for the insightful feedback. They are three limited edition items - groom cles, the perforated cles and another limited edition mini pochette. I use the perforated cles frequently and I still like this mini pochette. If I were to begin selling them, I would probably start with the groom cles. With that in mind, the item that makes me feel the worst may be the perforated cles as it was purchased under the worst conditions.  

Then I think - is any item really worth feeling $hitty for even if they’re limited edition and I love them? I can always purchase others later on. I have a lifetime of collecting ahead of me.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @SakuraSakura, pls don’t keep anything that makes you feel anxious or nauseated
> i like the solution suggested by @jayohwhy to donate proceeds if possible. Also agree with @doni and others above that yu should do whatever feels freeing to you.
> 
> thank you @doni for your kind words.
> 
> @ElainePG, I love your Canterbury and Bogart!
> 
> ive enjoyed seeing everyone’s gorgeous black collections!
> 
> DHs mom is not doing well, so I will post my stuff late.
> 
> hugs


Sorry to hear she is not doing well. Don’t forget self care so you can be your best for others. Hugs!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everyone!! Thank you all for the insightful feedback. They are three limited edition items - groom cles, the perforated cles and another limited edition mini pochette. I use the perforated cles frequently and I still like this mini pochette. If I were to begin selling them, I would probably start with the groom cles. With that in mind, the item that makes me feel the worst may be the perforated cles as it was purchased under the worst conditions.
> 
> Then I think - is any item really worth feeling $hitty for even if they’re limited edition and I love them? I can always purchase others later on. I have a lifetime of collecting ahead of me.


No. No item is worth feeling ****ty for.   Limited Edition just means there are not a lot of them, not that it is a one of a kind.


----------



## jayohwhy

I can't believe it's finally my week! I decided to take advantage of the opportunity and take a family photo as this is also my curated collection and all my bags are black. My collection is simple, but it all serves a purpose and makes me happy to use them!


----------



## Cookiefiend

jayohwhy said:


> I can't believe it's finally my week! I decided to take advantage of the opportunity and take a family photo as this is also my curated collection and all my bags are black. My collection is simple, but it all serves a purpose and makes me happy to use them!
> View attachment 5025516


A beautiful collection - wow!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jayohwhy said:


> I can't believe it's finally my week! I decided to take advantage of the opportunity and take a family photo as this is also my curated collection and all my bags are black. My collection is simple, but it all serves a purpose and makes me happy to use them!
> View attachment 5025516


I am in awe of how tight your collection is and that it brings you joy. That is a textbook definition of a capsule handbag collection!


----------



## keodi

jayohwhy said:


> I can't believe it's finally my week! I decided to take advantage of the opportunity and take a family photo as this is also my curated collection and all my bags are black. My collection is simple, but it all serves a purpose and makes me happy to use them!
> View attachment 5025516


Beautiful collection!


----------



## FizzyWater

BowieFan1971 said:


> One of the best examples I have seen is the feather on the purple(?) bag someone (sorry I can’t remember who) posted last week. Wow! It was perfect and just looked like it belonged there. Just enough to take the bag to the next level!



I'm pretty sure in that pic the feather came with the bag.  Coach did a bunch of stuff with those feathers a few years ago.  One of the few charms I really love, with or without the stud detail.  I bought these for my mom a few years ago:



and they looked great together.  (The blue's not as intense in real life, but still pretty!)


----------



## dcooney4

jayohwhy said:


> I can't believe it's finally my week! I decided to take advantage of the opportunity and take a family photo as this is also my curated collection and all my bags are black. My collection is simple, but it all serves a purpose and makes me happy to use them!
> View attachment 5025516


Beautifully curated collection! Simply perfect!


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> @SakuraSakura, pls don’t keep anything that makes you feel anxious or nauseated
> i like the solution suggested by @jayohwhy to donate proceeds if possible. Also agree with @doni and others above that yu should do whatever feels freeing to you.
> 
> thank you @doni for your kind words.
> 
> @ElainePG, I love your Canterbury and Bogart!
> 
> ive enjoyed seeing everyone’s gorgeous black collections!
> 
> DHs mom is not doing well, so I will post my stuff late.
> 
> hugs


So sorry to hear that.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Hi everyone! 
Sorry I haven´t been in for ages.
Trying to catch up looks like a huge task. I might just jump back in from here.


----------



## southernbelle43

jayohwhy said:


> I can't believe it's finally my week! I decided to take advantage of the opportunity and take a family photo as this is also my curated collection and all my bags are black. My collection is simple, but it all serves a purpose and makes me happy to use them!
> View attachment 5025516


I love your "collection." It looks perfect to me!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Black bag week
There are quite a few black bags in my collection- most of them vintage and the same I had last year already.
Here are 12 (= max. number of photos per post) of my black Dior bags:
Dior Delices, Dior New Lock, Dior Detective, Dior Lovely, Dior Saddle, Dior Trailer Trash x2, Dior 61 tote, Dior Gaucho (big version), Dior Gambler, Dior Diva, Dior Flight Bag, Dior Karenina


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Black bag week
> There are quite a few black bags in my collection- most of them vintage and the same I had last year already.
> Here are 12 (= max. number of photos per post) of my black Dior bags:
> Dior Delices, Dior New Lock, Dior Detective, Dior Lovely, Dior Saddle, Dior Trailer Trash x2, Dior 61 tote, Dior Gaucho (big version), Dior Gambler, Dior Diva, Dior Flight Bag, Dior Karenina


I detect a theme....can’t quite put my finger on it....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

... and two more:
Dior Trailer Trash, Dior Gaucho medium size


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> ... and two more:
> Dior Trailer Trash, Dior Gaucho medium size


That medium Gaucho...Different. I like it!


----------



## jayohwhy

cowgirlsboots said:


> Black bag week
> There are quite a few black bags in my collection- most of them vintage and the same I had last year already.
> Here are 12 (= max. number of photos per post) of my black Dior bags:
> Dior Delices, Dior New Lock, Dior Detective, Dior Lovely, Dior Saddle, Dior Trailer Trash x2, Dior 61 tote, Dior Gaucho (big version), Dior Gambler, Dior Diva, Dior Flight Bag, Dior Karenina


You have such a bada** Dior collection! I love it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

This must be getting boring: more black starting with YSL from the Tom Ford era x2, 50ies vinyl small handbag, Jaguar 60ies frame bag, Abro crossbody, cheap but lovely clutch, 2 vinyl 40ies small frame bags, 40ies clutch, 40ies small frame bag, 50ies evening bags x2, Seeger 60ies top handle bag and one of my favourites: 40ies framebag. 
I´ll stop here.... there certainly are more vintage black bags hiding!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> That medium Gaucho...Different. I like it!



The Gaucho was my entry drug into Dior. I couldn´t decide which colour I wanted and bought a black and a red one at once for my first designer handbag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I detect a theme....can’t quite put my finger on it....


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> I have a bit of a predicament. My ex fiance purchased a few Louis Vuitton items for me around a year ago. Things escalated, became quite abusive, and we split up. I gave him another chance as I loved him very much but that just recently ended badly. I have since entirely cut him out.  I now have these items that, while I love them, have some seriously negative ties. I don't know what to do with them guys. I do have a few options:
> 
> A.) I continue to love them as I have done for years despite their sordid past.
> B.) I sell them to fund new Louis Vuitton pieces with better energy, if you will...
> C.) I hide them and re-visit this discussion later.
> 
> If we're being entirely honest, seeing them atm makes me feel quite anxious and nauseous, as if his control is still there. I also love these items and I'd like to eventually get over their origin. I trust your opinions and feedback! You're all amazing.


I say sell them. If they're making you nauseous and anxious, that's your answer right there.

I'm so sorry you had to go through this. It is extremely difficult to break free from an abusive relationship. It often takes several attempts. So I congratulate you on having found the courage to find your way out. You are a strong woman.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> What a beautiful collection, and I love your story!


Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

jayohwhy said:


> I can't believe it's finally my week! I decided to take advantage of the opportunity and take a family photo as this is also my curated collection and all my bags are black. My collection is simple, but it all serves a purpose and makes me happy to use them!
> View attachment 5025516


Love your curated collection!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Love this Mulberry! Have you ever posted a modeling shot? Is it large or mid size?
> And that corde bag is fabulous!


It's not awfully large, but it looks a bit large on me. It's 14" across by about 9" high. And it can be worn either as a shoulder bag or crossbody, depending on whether the straps are doubled or not.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> I detect a theme....can’t quite put my finger on it....


Love all of them @cowgirlsboots ! is that a gorgeous dollhouse in the background (I love dollhouses)
@SakuraSakura, I originally recommended that you get rid of things that made you anxious, but  I reread your post and I saw that you wrote that yu love these items and would like to get over their origins. . .
so, given the latter, I would say, you are strong and resilient and you could try putting them in a box (or closet of departing bags) and just let them rest until the negative energy is drained (kind of like how we were told to let groceries and deliveries rest in a corner at the beginning of covid shelter in place).

so now I vote C) hide them and revisit later


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> @SakuraSakura, pls don’t keep anything that makes you feel anxious or nauseated
> i like the solution suggested by @jayohwhy to donate proceeds if possible. Also agree with @doni and others above that yu should do whatever feels freeing to you.
> 
> thank you @doni for your kind words.
> 
> @ElainePG, I love your Canterbury and Bogart!
> 
> ive enjoyed seeing everyone’s gorgeous black collections!
> 
> DHs mom is not doing well, so I will post my stuff late.
> 
> hugs


I'm so sorry to hear that your DHs mom isn't doing well.


----------



## ElainePG

jayohwhy said:


> I can't believe it's finally my week! I decided to take advantage of the opportunity and take a family photo as this is also my curated collection and all my bags are black. My collection is simple, but it all serves a purpose and makes me happy to use them!
> View attachment 5025516


What a gorgeous family photo! I love the way you have curated your collection. So… I'm counting, and I see eight bags. Eight bags????? Is this your entire collection?


----------



## ElainePG

This has nothing to do with our weekly theme, but I did promise photos of my new PLG Mini Crossbody Tote (cranberry). 

First a "carfie" and then a bag spill. 

I'm impressed at how much this holds. Even with the iPad Mini it didn't feel overloaded. And I often don't even carry that with me; only if I expect to wait (usually in a doctor's office) for long enough that my phone won't keep me occupied.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ElainePG said:


> I bought him a few years ago, because he was just too cute to resist. But he never looked on any of my bags. Plus I have no idea what I was thinking, since I never accessorise my bags with scarves or charms! It was probably just a "retail therapy" kind of a day.  In any event, he now sits on a corner of my desk, guarding my laptop when I'm not there. And I've renamed him "Bogart" because of the trench coat.
> 
> Here are my two "pocket" bears: Canterbury (he gets tucked into my handbag for moral support when I'm going to important appointments) and Bogart.
> 
> View attachment 5025339


How adorable!  And you have given me an idea -- maybe I can get a Thomas Bear and have him sit on my desk or dressing table.  I actually saw a YouTube video of someone who hung the Thomas Bear charm on her Burberry Banner bag and it really seemed to go with the bag. 
Your Cranberry tote is such a pretty color!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Black bag week
> There are quite a few black bags in my collection- most of them vintage and the same I had last year already.
> Here are 12 (= max. number of photos per post) of my black Dior bags:
> Dior Delices, Dior New Lock, Dior Detective, Dior Lovely, Dior Saddle, Dior Trailer Trash x2, Dior 61 tote, Dior Gaucho (big version), Dior Gambler, Dior Diva, Dior Flight Bag, Dior Karenina


What an amazing Dior collection!  And I love your frame bags.  I've always wanted a frame bag.

@880, sorry to hear that your DH's mom is not doing well.  Hugs.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Love all of them @cowgirlsboots ! is that a gorgeous dollhouse in the background (I love dollhouses)



Thank you! Yes @880 there´s a dollhouse. I have several of them from my dollhouse phase (and lots more I did not work on immediately and lost track of...). This one is the very first I bought: TriAng dating between 1958 and 1963.





There a few more in my room:
A big homemmade German house my spouse bought for me at a car boot sale...






...a very old homemade house I turned into the house my Mum was born in in
Upper Silesia going by what she told me.







...and the Christmas house, a GDR Moritz Gottschalk from the 60ies


----------



## SakuraSakura

*Another Update: 

I just posted the groom cles. It hurts to post these items but it also hurts to keep them. I remember getting it and being so excited that it matched my birth month. I can hear his voice in my head putting me down... the same voice that's driving me to post these items. If anyone is reading this and needs some advice: they never change unless they want to. Don't compromise yourself for a relationship that isn't worthy of your time, whether it be romantic or platonic. I'm kind of worried that he's going to see my listings and harass me but I will continue to not reply as these are legally my items (unlike how he tries to say they're legally his - dumb, right???)

I can't wait to give a chunk of this to a womens shelter, put some towards my future and purchase items that doesn't have such a sordid past. Thanks again everyone - you're all so amazing  *


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! Yes @880 there´s a dollhouse. I have several of them from my dollhouse phase (and lots more I did not work on immediately and lost track of...). This one is the very first I bought: TriAng dating between 1958 and 1963.
> 
> View attachment 5026106
> View attachment 5026111
> 
> 
> There a few more in my room:
> A big homemmade German house my spouse bought for me at a car boot sale...
> 
> View attachment 5026116
> View attachment 5026117
> 
> 
> 
> ...a very old homemade house I turned into the house my Mum was born in in
> Upper Silesia going by what she told me.
> 
> View attachment 5026120
> View attachment 5026121
> View attachment 5026122
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the Christmas house, a GDR Moritz Gottschalk from the 60ies
> 
> View attachment 5026125
> View attachment 5026126


Oh thank you for posting these gorgeous homemade houses! I love the distressed paint, rooftops and walls! And furniture! I could imagine putting little things in the curved glass vitrine/armoire/credenza. I know I will revisit these pictures again and again.

@SakuraSakura, I am so thrilled for your decision above! You are truly strong and amazing and this is the absolute perfect Choice! Hugs
thank you @BowieFan1971, @dcooney4, @ElainePG, @Purses & Perfumes, @More bags, and @Cookiefiend for your kind thoughts for DHs mom. She has terminal epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, and TPF has been such a comfort during this time. Hugs

thank you @Vintage Leather for your sweet post below! I hope your mom is doing better. Hugs


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Black bag week
> There are quite a few black bags in my collection- most of them vintage and the same I had last year already.
> Here are 12 (= max. number of photos per post) of my black Dior bags:
> Dior Delices, Dior New Lock, Dior Detective, Dior Lovely, Dior Saddle, Dior Trailer Trash x2, Dior 61 tote, Dior Gaucho (big version), Dior Gambler, Dior Diva, Dior Flight Bag, Dior Karenina


oh. my. Goodness! So beautiful! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> This must be getting boring: more black starting with YSL from the Tom Ford era x2, 50ies vinyl small handbag, Jaguar 60ies frame bag, Abro crossbody, cheap but lovely clutch, 2 vinyl 40ies small frame bags, 40ies clutch, 40ies small frame bag, 50ies evening bags x2, Seeger 60ies top handle bag and one of my favourites: 40ies framebag.
> I´ll stop here.... there certainly are more vintage black bags hiding!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025865
> View attachment 5025866
> View attachment 5025867
> View attachment 5025868
> View attachment 5025869
> View attachment 5025870
> View attachment 5025872
> View attachment 5025873
> View attachment 5025874
> View attachment 5025875
> View attachment 5025876
> View attachment 5025877


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> Oh thank you for posting these gorgeous homemade houses! I love the distressed paint, rooftops and walls! And furniture! I could imagine putting little things in the curved glass vitrine/armoire/credenza. I know I will revisit these pictures again and again.
> 
> thank you @BowieFan1971, @dcooney4, @ElainePG, @Purses & Perfumes for your kind thoughts for DHs mom. She has terminal epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, and TPF has been such a comfort during this time. Hugs


I’m so sorry to read this, I can’t imagine what you’re all going through. 
Sending you kind thoughts, be well. ❤️


----------



## Jereni

keodi said:


> Here is a photo of my bags from 2020. I removed 1 but I intend on replacing it this year with a smooth leather.
> View attachment 5024817



Gorgeous! Your black bags fit so well together!



ElainePG said:


> I bought him a few years ago, because he was just too cute to resist. But he never looked on any of my bags. Plus I have no idea what I was thinking, since I never accessorise my bags with scarves or charms! It was probably just a "retail therapy" kind of a day.  In any event, he now sits on a corner of my desk, guarding my laptop when I'm not there. And I've renamed him "Bogart" because of the trench coat.
> 
> Here are my two "pocket" bears: Canterbury (he gets tucked into my handbag for moral support when I'm going to important appointments) and Bogart.
> 
> View attachment 5025339



Ok now I need Bogart in my life ASAP. 



jayohwhy said:


> I can't believe it's finally my week! I decided to take advantage of the opportunity and take a family photo as this is also my curated collection and all my bags are black. My collection is simple, but it all serves a purpose and makes me happy to use them!
> View attachment 5025516



Just WOW. I agree with everyone else - the ultimate black bag collection! This one’s got it all!
Plus, bags twins on the Celine luggage! I was quite late to the Celine luggage club but good lord love that bag. Would like to add the right nano luggage to my collection someday.


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> She has terminal epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, and TPF has been such a comfort during this time. Hugs


......


----------



## afroken

ElainePG said:


> This has nothing to do with our weekly theme, but I did promise photos of my new PLG Mini Crossbody Tote (cranberry).
> 
> First a "carfie" and then a bag spill.
> 
> I'm impressed at how much this holds. Even with the iPad Mini it didn't feel overloaded. And I often don't even carry that with me; only if I expect to wait (usually in a doctor's office) for long enough that my phone won't keep me occupied.
> View attachment 5025997
> View attachment 5026002


Love the heart cardholder! Where is it from?


----------



## More bags

@880 sending you positive vibes to you and your husband re: your MIL’s health. You’re in my thoughts.  
@SakuraSakura congratulations on breaking away from your ex and for releasing yourself from the hold of items attached to him.


----------



## More bags

@keodi fantastic curation of your black bags, so beautiful!
@Kimbashop thank you. I still have the 6 black bags remaining in the 2021 photo. I enjoyed the Celine Classic Box and LV Passy when I owned them and their exit made way for other additions.
@essiedub thank you. The Celine Cabas Phantom tote and Gucci Soho Disco have a place in my bag wardrobe, great leather and practical bags.


----------



## More bags

@jayohwhy gorgeous edited collection - spectacular choices.
@cowgirlsboots wow, amazing black Dior collection and vintage black bags! Terrific dollhouses, too.
@ElainePG fantastic colour on your cranberry PLG mini crossbody tote, great bag spill.


----------



## Vintage Leather

880 said:


> Oh thank you for posting these gorgeous homemade houses! I love the distressed paint, rooftops and walls! And furniture! I could imagine putting little things in the curved glass vitrine/armoire/credenza. I know I will revisit these pictures again and again.
> 
> @SakuraSakura, I am so thrilled for your decision above! You are truly strong and amazing and this is the absolute perfect Choice! Hugs
> thank you @BowieFan1971, @dcooney4, @ElainePG, @Purses & Perfumes and @Cookiefiend for your kind thoughts for DHs mom. She has terminal epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, and TPF has been such a comfort during this time. Hugs



There aren’t enough happy, supportive places in the world, and this thread is one of the good ones. 

Thank you for all your insights and excellent sense of style!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question...I notice that in bag pics, not many of you accessorize with scarves/twillies, charms, etc. in your pics. Is it because you left the bag as is for the pic? Do you not accessorize your bags? If so, why not? If you do, what are your fave accessories or looks, even if you don’t do it yourself?
> 
> Pics are highly welcome in any responses!!!!
> 
> I like a bit of interest. It can add color or personality to an otherwise simple bag or make it “mine” and coordinate better. Especially icon bags like a mono Speedy. Though some bags, like LV canvas, requires discretion due to the fact it is patterned already. There are limits, though!
> 
> One of the best examples I have seen is the feather on the purple(?) bag someone (sorry I can’t remember who) posted last week. Wow! It was perfect and just looked like it belonged there. Just enough to take the bag to the next level!


That was me! Thanks! I love to accessorize my bags. I have a lot of purse charms and love when I find the perfect purse and charm combo. I used to use twillies quite a bit but I haven't in a while. I need to consider those again. I generally don't get really basic bags so many of my bags already have enough embellishment without any extra adornment.


----------



## whateve

FizzyWater said:


> I'm pretty sure in that pic the feather came with the bag.  Coach did a bunch of stuff with those feathers a few years ago.  One of the few charms I really love, with or without the stud detail.  I bought these for my mom a few years ago:
> View attachment 5025693
> 
> 
> and they looked great together.  (The blue's not as intense in real life, but still pretty!)


I have the black Dakota that came with the feather when Stuart Vevers first started at Coach in 2014. 

The purple Coach bag I have is from 1997 and the feather I put on the bag was released about a year ago.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## FizzyWater

whateve said:


> I have the black Dakota that came with the feather when Stuart Vevers first started at Coach in 2014.
> 
> The purple Coach bag I have is from 1997 and the feather I put on the bag was released about a year ago.



Ah, thanks for correcting me!  It does look like it came with the bag, beautiful!


----------



## jblended

This seems to be a heavy time for so many of us. 
Sending best wishes and a virtual hug to any of you who are struggling, have lost loved ones or lost themselves during these trying times.
I happen to fall into all these categories, so I'll take an extra strong coffee in lieu of hugging myself like a lunatic. 

On a bag related note, I'm back in a strict quarantine with only a 20 minute walk allowed every day, so I'm not using anything. I may have to start using my bags around the house just to make sure I'm airing them out.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Black bag week
> There are quite a few black bags in my collection- most of them vintage and the same I had last year already.
> Here are 12 (= max. number of photos per post) of my black Dior bags:
> Dior Delices, Dior New Lock, Dior Detective, Dior Lovely, Dior Saddle, Dior Trailer Trash x2, Dior 61 tote, Dior Gaucho (big version), Dior Gambler, Dior Diva, Dior Flight Bag, Dior Karenina


That is such a cool collection of Dior. When I see them all together like this it really shows what a wide range of design there is.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> This must be getting boring: more black starting with YSL from the Tom Ford era x2, 50ies vinyl small handbag, Jaguar 60ies frame bag, Abro crossbody, cheap but lovely clutch, 2 vinyl 40ies small frame bags, 40ies clutch, 40ies small frame bag, 50ies evening bags x2, Seeger 60ies top handle bag and one of my favourites: 40ies framebag.
> I´ll stop here.... there certainly are more vintage black bags hiding!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025865
> View attachment 5025866
> View attachment 5025867
> View attachment 5025868
> View attachment 5025869
> View attachment 5025870
> View attachment 5025872
> View attachment 5025873
> View attachment 5025874
> View attachment 5025875
> View attachment 5025876
> View attachment 5025877


These are awesome.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> This has nothing to do with our weekly theme, but I did promise photos of my new PLG Mini Crossbody Tote (cranberry).
> 
> First a "carfie" and then a bag spill.
> 
> I'm impressed at how much this holds. Even with the iPad Mini it didn't feel overloaded. And I often don't even carry that with me; only if I expect to wait (usually in a doctor's office) for long enough that my phone won't keep me occupied.
> View attachment 5025997
> View attachment 5026002


Oh I love your card holder too!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! Yes @880 there´s a dollhouse. I have several of them from my dollhouse phase (and lots more I did not work on immediately and lost track of...). This one is the very first I bought: TriAng dating between 1958 and 1963.
> 
> View attachment 5026106
> View attachment 5026111
> 
> 
> There a few more in my room:
> A big homemmade German house my spouse bought for me at a car boot sale...
> 
> View attachment 5026116
> View attachment 5026117
> 
> 
> 
> ...a very old homemade house I turned into the house my Mum was born in in
> Upper Silesia going by what she told me.
> 
> View attachment 5026120
> View attachment 5026121
> View attachment 5026122
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the Christmas house, a GDR Moritz Gottschalk from the 60ies
> 
> View attachment 5026125
> View attachment 5026126


These are fabulous. I  have in a box furniture my swiss grandfather made for my mom that is very similar in style to the pictures in the last photo. I treasure them. I love your doll houses.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> This has nothing to do with our weekly theme, but I did promise photos of my new PLG Mini Crossbody Tote (cranberry).
> 
> First a "carfie" and then a bag spill.
> 
> I'm impressed at how much this holds. Even with the iPad Mini it didn't feel overloaded. And I often don't even carry that with me; only if I expect to wait (usually in a doctor's office) for long enough that my phone won't keep me occupied.
> View attachment 5025997
> View attachment 5026002


So glad that you are enjoying this bag. I love the two that I have. I also have hand sanitizer and a small water bottle in mine. I love the firm base (stuff doesn't disappear inside), but it doesn't feel boxy when you're wearing it.


----------



## 880

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m so sorry to read this, I can’t imagine what you’re all going through.
> Sending you kind thoughts, be well. ❤





jblended said:


> This seems to be a heavy time for so many of us.
> Sending best wishes and a virtual hug to any of you who are struggling, have lost loved ones or lost themselves during these trying times.
> I happen to fall into all these categories, so I'll take an extra strong coffee in lieu of hugging myself like a lunatic.
> 
> On a bag related note, I'm back in a strict quarantine with only a 20 minute walk allowed every day, so I'm not using anything. I may have to start using my bags around the house just to make sure I'm airing them out.


oh @jblended! I’m so sorry to hear you‘re in quarantine, but hopefully it won’t last too long. When DH and I did shelter in place for 6 or 8 weeks last year, I would take a bag with me around my apartment. I also went through my closet to figure out what could be purged. it can be the small things that bring comfort and some sense of normalcy. Coffee helps! I gave in to DHs request for a Francis Francis espresso machine (I love illy coffee but had objected bc it uses the enormous plastic pod, but found out Williams Sonoma and Sur la Table accept them for recycling).
I’ve been treating myself to a quarter Demitasse spoon of condensed milk in a double luongo (I use the dregs of his pod and my own plus the larger cup size) sending you virtual hugs!

@Purses & Perfumes, I’ve been thinking of other bag brands, as a distraction, and thinking that it’s time to cull my own collection. (I gave away a 31 trim and some SLG a few weeks ago, but it could be culled further).   I’ve been going back some pages and drooling over your delvaux tempete.  A very kind TPfer also sent  me a link to some gorgeous delvaux bags with hand embroidery and pearls, but I’m rough on my bags, and I can easily imagine snagging the bag on something and ripping the embellishment which would be heart breaking. If a well priced opportunity presents itself I might try a preloved tempete to see if one fits into my lifestyle. Have yu ever compared Delvaux to Moynat? I’m not really familiar with either brand, so would have to research further.

The only other bag on my radar is if travel to France becomes a possibility, but that may not be until late 2021 or perhaps in early 2022.  I would love to have an exotic bag made by Duret.com in Paris. (I learned about the bags bc DH loves custom Duret belts).  If anyone is interested, another TPFer @Tasha1 started a thread on her Duret journey. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/duret-bag.1040839/ Most likely, bc my bag collection is otherwise relatively stable,  the ( one gift of a lifetime) craie 30B for my mom‘s birthday will be my primary bag purchase of 2021. 

DH and I are trying to occupy our minds with other things thsn his moms health. We have our year long gut renovation in the earliest beginning stages (Our architect and mechanical engineer are only two weeks behind schedule in submitting formal application plans to the Buildings architect and condo board). Assuming that goes smoothly, I think we‘ll have to get permits from the city. @Vintage Leather did warn me earlier in this thread how involved this process can be, and we decided to knock out a small bedroom/den to create a larger kitchen .

DH also started the process last year to have a Verdura cuff in the works for our 30th wedding anniversary (DH and I were previously not in the position to gift each other such lavish things, so essentially this is thirty years of saving up many occasions). ETA is in six weeks, and although I’ve drooled over one since I was in college, i never thought it would become a reality. I’m excited.

@More bags, sending you as real a virtual hug can be!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> This seems to be a heavy time for so many of us.
> Sending best wishes and a virtual hug to any of you who are struggling, have lost loved ones or lost themselves during these trying times.
> I happen to fall into all these categories, so I'll take an extra strong coffee in lieu of hugging myself like a lunatic.
> 
> On a bag related note, I'm back in a strict quarantine with only a 20 minute walk allowed every day, so I'm not using anything. I may have to start using my bags around the house just to make sure I'm airing them out.


Hi jblended, thanks for your kind words for everyone and for sharing your vulnerability. I hope you and your mom are hanging in there. I am sorry to hear you’re under quarantine. Thank goodness for the daily walk. It’s starting to warm up here and sunshine is such a balm for everyone’s mood. 
@jblended @880 Yes to coffee, my DH makes me a latte every morning and I appreciate the smell, the taste and the reliable consistency to it being there as part of my morning routine.
Sending hugs and gentle compassion to all of us. I miss real hugs.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> This seems to be a heavy time for so many of us.
> Sending best wishes and a virtual hug to any of you who are struggling, have lost loved ones or lost themselves during these trying times.
> I happen to fall into all these categories, so I'll take an extra strong coffee in lieu of hugging myself like a lunatic.
> 
> On a bag related note, I'm back in a strict quarantine with only a 20 minute walk allowed every day, so I'm not using anything. I may have to start using my bags around the house just to make sure I'm airing them out.



Sorry to hear you're on such a strict quarantine. Hoping it doesn't last long. Thank you for the best wishes and virtual hugs. Sending you virtual hugs, dear friend. 



More bags said:


> Sending hugs and gentle compassion to all of us. I miss real hugs.



I also miss real hugs...


----------



## doni

@cowgirlsboots , I think your collection of Galliano Dior has gone pass being a collection and become an archive.

@SakuraSakura well done. It may feel hard to do this, but getting the money and putting it to good and positive use will feel right!

@880 please tell us everything about your Verdura cuff. What is it going to be, a maltese cross or other thing? Color? Closed or open? Let us get it vicariously through you


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> oh @jblended! I’m so sorry to hear you‘re in quarantine, but hopefully it won’t last too long. When DH and I did shelter in place for 6 or 8 weeks last year, I would take a bag with me around my apartment. I also went through my closet to figure out what could be purged. it can be the small things that bring comfort and some sense of normalcy. Coffee helps! I gave in to DHs request for a Francis Francis espresso machine (I love illy coffee but had objected bc it uses the enormous plastic pod, but found out Williams Sonoma and Sur la Table accept them for recycling).
> I’ve been treating myself to a quarter Demitasse spoon of condensed milk in a double luongo (I use the dregs of his pod and my own plus the larger cup size) sending you virtual hugs!


The quarantine is something I'm very familiar with (since pre-covid) unfortunately. Currently, it's to do with my blood problems recurring unexpectedly and quarantining is often part of the process for my recovery after I undergo transfusions. It's just that with covid in the mix, it adds another layer of stress.
Mostly, I feel awful for my dear mum who is stuck in quarantine with me in this tiny apartment. 
Sheesh, life gets messy sometimes, doesn't it? 
Hopefully this will soon be a bad memory and brighter days lay ahead!

I have never had condensed milk in my coffee, but may have to try that soon. 

If I'm stuck in quarantine for another month, I'll definitely be using my bags in the flat. I'm not physically up to carrying them when I go for my walks so this may be the best option; at least I can set them down on a table if I'm at home and feel drained. 



More bags said:


> Hi jblended, thanks for your kind words for everyone and for sharing your vulnerability. I hope you and your mom are hanging in there. I am sorry to hear you’re under quarantine. Thank goodness for the daily walk. It’s starting to warm up here and sunshine is such a balm for everyone’s mood.
> @jblended @880 Yes to coffee, my DH makes me a latte every morning and I appreciate the smell, the taste and the reliable consistency to it being there as part of my morning routine.
> Sending hugs and gentle compassion to all of us. I miss real hugs.


Your DH is very sweet to treat you to a morning latte. I love consistent morning routines; they really do set you up for a great day, don't they? And I think there's something very touching about simple gestures of care and love from your partner like this one. It's wonderful!
Reminds me of @BowieFan1971 who said that her DH buys her flowers consistently as well. 

Of course, I happen to think that everyone on TPF must have the most wonderful partners because, if nothing else, they don't complain about bags taking up all the closet space...

Aaaaannnnddd, I miss real hugs, too! Here's an extra virtual one for you.



JenJBS said:


> Sorry to hear you're on such a strict quarantine. Hoping it doesn't last long. Thank you for the best wishes and virtual hugs. Sending you virtual hugs, dear friend.


Awww, thank you! I needed those hugs! Sending them right back to you.
Also, just caught up on your bag showcase. I've never seen an MBMJ Percy in that colour! It's gorgeous. I usually see them in neons (yellow, blue) or black. Can't wait for your next update in there. 


Thank you for always uplifting me, my dear pocket friends! Hoping everyone gets through their personal challenges and finds a reason to smile each day.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Awww, thank you! I needed those hugs! Sending them right back to you.
> Also, just caught up on your bag showcase. I've never seen an MBMJ Percy in that colour! It's gorgeous. I usually see them in neons (yellow, blue) or black. Can't wait for your next update in there.
> 
> 
> Thank you for always uplifting me, my dear pocket friends! Hoping everyone gets through their personal challenges and finds a reason to smile each day.



So sorry you have to go through that with your health.   

Thank you!  I hadn't either, but fell in love when I saw it. And MBMJ is such a great grab and go bag! 

Thank you for uplifting and inspiring us! Hope you find reasons to smile.


----------



## JenJBS

Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself. Carrying it today to get the best birthday gift - vaccine shot! What an insane world where a shot is a better gift than a bag...

Incidentally, I credit/blame this group for this purchase. Specifically all the pretty orange bags that have been posted, and showing me orange is a more versatile colored than I'd imagined. I hadn't even really considered an orange designer bag before. So this is me gently edging into the realm of orange designer bags...  Thank you!


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself. Carrying it today to get the best birthday gift - vaccine shot! What an insane world where a shot is a better gift than a bag...


Gorgeous! I *love* this colour! 
Happy birthday, dear friend! I hope the vaccine shot is painless and that it is only the start of many more wonderful gifts coming your way!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> Gorgeous! I *love* this colour!
> Happy birthday, dear friend! I hope the vaccine shot is painless and that it is only the start of many more wonderful gifts coming your way!


@JenJBS, Happy Birthday! I wish you happy times with your beautiful orange bag! It reminds me of a creamsicle! Hugs
@doni, Maltese cross, gold, fitted, closed with clasp. No one who knows how I bang around would ever encourage me to get my initial choice  which was the very breakable black jade. I will post a pic of the cuff when it arrives! I am thinking to wear it 24/7 for the rest of my life  Hugs


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself. Carrying it today to get the best birthday gift - vaccine shot! What an insane world where a shot is a better gift than a bag...
> 
> Incidentally, I credit/blame this group for this purchase. Specifically all the pretty orange bags that have been posted, and showing me orange is a more versatile colored than I'd imagined. I hadn't even really considered an orange designer bag before. So this is me gently edging into the realm of orange designer bags...  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5026787
> View attachment 5026788


LOVE HER    

That’s all that needs to be said....besides Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Gorgeous! I *love* this colour!
> Happy birthday, dear friend! I hope the vaccine shot is painless and that it is only the start of many more wonderful gifts coming your way!


Thank you, dear friend!   
The shot wasn't bad at all. 




880 said:


> @JenJBS, Happy Birthday! I wish you happy times with your beautiful orange bag! It reminds me of a creamsicle! Hugs


Thank you, 880!  




BowieFan1971 said:


> LOVE HER
> That’s all that needs to be said....besides Happy Birthday!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

@jblended I am also sorry to hear about your quarantine. I hope it is over soon!


I miss real hugs too!



JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself. Carrying it today to get the best birthday gift - vaccine shot! What an insane world where a shot is a better gift than a bag...
> 
> Incidentally, I credit/blame this group for this purchase. Specifically all the pretty orange bags that have been posted, and showing me orange is a more versatile colored than I'd imagined. I hadn't even really considered an orange designer bag before. So this is me gently edging into the realm of orange designer bags...  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5026787
> View attachment 5026788



Happy birthday! This color is gorgeous. How’s the leather on these bags? I’ve never heard of them but it looks soft and delectable.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes, I’ve been thinking of other bag brands, as a distraction, and thinking that it’s time to cull my own collection. (I gave away a 31 trim and some SLG a few weeks ago, but it could be culled further). I’ve been going back some pages and drooling over your delvaux tempete. A very kind TPfer also sent me a link to some gorgeous delvaux bags with hand embroidery and pearls, but I’m rough on my bags, and I can easily imagine snagging the bag on something and ripping the embellishment which would be heart breaking. If a well priced opportunity presents itself I might try a preloved tempete to see if one fits into my lifestyle. Have yu ever compared Delvaux to Moynat? I’m not really familiar with either brand, so would have to research further.


Yup, hand embroidery and pearls are best on evening bags where they just sit on your lap or hang on the back of the chair.  If I used them for daily wear, I would probably end up snagging the bag on something too.    Although, I will say that I have long been admiring pics of special edition Lady Diors, some of which have elaborate embroidery and also very tiny beads sewn in as part of the embroidery.  Again, these would just be special occasion bags, at least for me.

I am really happy with the quality of my Tempete, but I am not familiar with Moynat bags.  I also admire the Delvaux Brillant, especially in the smooth (box?) leather but the buckle opening seems fiddly.  Getting in and out of the Tempete is very easy and I like that convenience.

@jblended, sorry to hear about the quarantine, and I hope it will end soon.  Hugs to those of us that are going through difficult times, and I hope that things will improve all around by the time summer comes around.



JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself. Carrying it today to get the best birthday gift - vaccine shot! What an insane world where a shot is a better gift than a bag...
> 
> Incidentally, I credit/blame this group for this purchase. Specifically all the pretty orange bags that have been posted, and showing me orange is a more versatile colored than I'd imagined. I hadn't even really considered an orange designer bag before. So this is me gently edging into the realm of orange designer bags...  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5026787
> View attachment 5026788


Happy Birthday!   And congrats on your new bag.  That is such a pretty color!


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yup, hand embroidery and pearls are best on evening bags where they just sit on your lap or hang on the back of the chair.  If I used them for daily wear, I would probably end up snagging the bag on something too.    Although, I will say that I have long been admiring pics of special edition Lady Diors, some of which have elaborate embroidery and also very tiny beads sewn in as part of the embroidery.  Again, these would just be special occasion bags, at least for me.
> 
> I am really happy with the quality of my Tempete, but I am not familiar with Moynat bags.  I also admire the Delvaux Brillant, especially in the smooth (box?) leather but the buckle opening seems fiddly.  Getting in and out of the Tempete is very easy and I like that convenience.
> 
> @jblended, sorry to hear about the quarantine, and I hope it will end soon.  Hugs to those of us who are going through difficult times, and I hope that things will improve all around by the time summer comes around.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!   And congrats on your new bag.  That is such a pretty color!


Thank you for all of the info! There is a crispy calf tempete pm is the equivalent of so black, matte black HW that appeals  Hugs


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> This seems to be a heavy time for so many of us.
> Sending best wishes and a virtual hug to any of you who are struggling, have lost loved ones or lost themselves during these trying times.
> I happen to fall into all these categories, so I'll take an extra strong coffee in lieu of hugging myself like a lunatic.
> 
> On a bag related note, I'm back in a strict quarantine with only a 20 minute walk allowed every day, so I'm not using anything. I may have to start using my bags around the house just to make sure I'm airing them out.


Hope you get to enjoy yourself more soon and feel better.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself. Carrying it today to get the best birthday gift - vaccine shot! What an insane world where a shot is a better gift than a bag...
> 
> Incidentally, I credit/blame this group for this purchase. Specifically all the pretty orange bags that have been posted, and showing me orange is a more versatile colored than I'd imagined. I hadn't even really considered an orange designer bag before. So this is me gently edging into the realm of orange designer bags...  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5026787
> View attachment 5026788


Beautiful bag and have a wonderful Birthday!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> @jblended I am also sorry to hear about your quarantine. I hope it is over soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I miss real hugs too!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday! This color is gorgeous. How’s the leather on these bags? I’ve never heard of them but it looks soft and delectable.



Thank you!  The leather is excellent! 




Purses & Perfumes said:


> Happy Birthday!   And congrats on your new bag.  That is such a pretty color!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bag and have a wonderful Birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> These are fabulous. I  have in a box furniture my swiss grandfather made for my mom that is very similar in style to the pictures in the last photo. I treasure them. I love your doll houses.



Thank-you @dcooney4 ! 
Like prams, dolls, teddy bears, dollhouses are emotional toys. 
I went through a passionate dollhouse phase after buying the first little TriAng one at a Steam Rally in England just because I thought it was cute. 
Over time I bought quite a few houses to restore and actually did restore and furnish many including finding the right dolls and dressing them and all the little accessories a house needs. 
Unfortunately I ran out of display room before finishing all the projects, so there still are unfinished houses and boxes full of assorted furniture, all vintage from the 50ies to 70ies. One day I´ll pick the passion up, again...
One of the houses I never got to is the closest I could get to my own childhood dollhouse my Mum gave away after I grew out of it. It´s lingering in the downstairs- but at least I have it! 
Here are the only photos I found- Christmas 1974




and here´s the same model house only with different wallpaper and curtains. I was able to track down the furniture, too. 




Before finding this house and the photos I attempted turning an obviously homemade copy of the model into "my house" from memory. (I know I had the dark furniture, too, but there isn´t any photo to proof it.My fingertips still remember the laquered surfaces.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> @cowgirlsboots , I think your collection of Galliano Dior has gone pass being a collection and become an archive.



@doni it´s still only a personal collection to me. He designed so many different styles over the years and I make sure not to fall for the name and only buy the styles I really like, not everything with his name on. There are quite a few that are wild, different and very John Galliano but absolutely not me. 
My vintage bags on the other hand tend to feel more like an archive to me. Call out an era between the 40ies and the 90ies and I´ll most likely have a bag. Most of them I buy to match outfits and when it comes to vintage clothes the "call out an era..." definetely applies to me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Happy Birthday @JenJBS ! Hope you are having a great day and the vaccine goes well!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> projects, so there still are unfinished houses and boxes full of assorted furniture, all vintage from the 50ies to 70ies. One day I´ll pick the passion up, again...
> One of the houses I never got to is the closest I could get to my own childhood dollhouse my Mum gave away after I grew out of it. It´s lingering in the downstairs- but at least I have it!
> Here are the only photos I found- Christmas 1974


I love, LOVE your photos! what special memories! Thank you so much for sharing these! and, also your vintake bag collection as I love vintage too!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Happy Birthday @JenJBS ! Hope you are having a great day and the vaccine goes well!



Thank you!   

It went very well.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I love, LOVE your photos! what special memories! Thank you so much for sharing these! and, also your vintake bag collection as I love vintage too!



It makes me so happy you enjoy my dollhouses!
There is a dollhouse section on my pram website you might like to have a look at. It´s called "Puppenhäuser": There are more photos and details of the houses I finished. (Sorry, the writeups are only in German.) 








						Puppenhäuser
					

Prachtstueckwerk hat sich einen üblen Virus eingefangen... Puppenhäuser!



					prachtstueckwerk.weebly.com


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @dcooney4 !
> Like prams, dolls, teddy bears, dollhouses are emotional toys.
> I went through a passionate dollhouse phase after buying the first little TriAng one at a Steam Rally in England just because I thought it was cute.
> Over time I bought quite a few houses to restore and actually did restore and furnish many including finding the right dolls and dressing them and all the little accessories a house needs.
> Unfortunately I ran out of display room before finishing all the projects, so there still are unfinished houses and boxes full of assorted furniture, all vintage from the 50ies to 70ies. One day I´ll pick the passion up, again...
> One of the houses I never got to is the closest I could get to my own childhood dollhouse my Mum gave away after I grew out of it. It´s lingering in the downstairs- but at least I have it!
> Here are the only photos I found- Christmas 1974
> View attachment 5027164
> View attachment 5027165
> 
> 
> and here´s the same model house only with different wallpaper and curtains. I was able to track down the furniture, too.
> 
> View attachment 5027167
> 
> 
> Before finding this house and the photos I attempted turning an obviously homemade copy of the model into "my house" from memory. (I know I had the dark furniture, too, but there isn´t any photo to proof it.My fingertips still remember the laquered surfaces.)
> View attachment 5027169
> View attachment 5027170


I love this!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> It makes me so happy you enjoy my dollhouses!
> There is a dollhouse section on my pram website you might like to have a look at. It´s called "Puppenhäuser": There are more photos and details of the houses I finished. (Sorry, the writeups are only in German.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppenhäuser
> 
> 
> Prachtstueckwerk hat sich einen üblen Virus eingefangen... Puppenhäuser!
> 
> 
> 
> prachtstueckwerk.weebly.com


What an awesome website. I used to collect Sasha Dolls . Years ago I sold most of them, but I still have a few.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> It makes me so happy you enjoy my dollhouses!
> There is a dollhouse section on my pram website you might like to have a look at. It´s called "Puppenhäuser": There are more photos and details of the houses I finished. (Sorry, the writeups are only in German.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppenhäuser
> 
> 
> Prachtstueckwerk hat sich einen üblen Virus eingefangen... Puppenhäuser!
> 
> 
> 
> prachtstueckwerk.weebly.com


Thank you! i love your green is the color of Hope pram Pictures and others! I love this website!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Swap completed! The RL Speedy is gone and this luxurious buttery beauty is mine. My first Prada! I wish there was such a thing as feel-a-vision...this leather FEELS so GOOD! What a sexy bag!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Swap completed! The RL Speedy is gone and this luxurious buttery beauty is mine. My first Prada! I wish there was such a thing as feel-a-vision...this leather FEELS so GOOD! What a sexy bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027286


It looks buttery soft. Congrats!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Swap completed! The RL Speedy is gone and this luxurious buttery beauty is mine. My first Prada! I wish there was such a thing as feel-a-vision...this leather FEELS so GOOD! What a sexy bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027286


I love a dark chocolate brown bag!  Goes with so many colors.  Congrats on a good swap.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I love a dark chocolate brown bag!  Goes with so many colors.  Congrats on a good swap.


It’s black. And my friend loved the RL...it was perfect with the outfit she happened to have on.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s black. And my friend loved the RL...it was perfect with the outfit she happened to have on.


Ah, it looks dark brown on my computer screen.  Actually, I have a very dark brown bag and it often looks black in some photos.  I think these colors are so close that sometimes it's hard to tell in pictures ( also depends on lighting and other factors).  Sounds like a great swap.  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I love a dark chocolate brown bag!  Goes with so many colors.  Congrats on a good swap.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ah, it looks dark brown on my screen.  Actually, I have a dark brown bag and it often looks black in photos.  I think these colors are so close that sometimes it's hard to tell in pictures (depends on lighting and other factors).  Sounds like a great swap.  Enjoy your bag!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Swap completed! The RL Speedy is gone and this luxurious buttery beauty is mine. My first Prada! I wish there was such a thing as feel-a-vision...this leather FEELS so GOOD! What a sexy bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027286



It looks so soft!    Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection, and a successful swap!


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> @doni it´s still only a personal collection to me. He designed so many different styles over the years and I make sure not to fall for the name and only buy the styles I really like, not everything with his name on. There are quite a few that are wild, different and very John Galliano but absolutely not me.
> My vintage bags on the other hand tend to feel more like an archive to me. Call out an era between the 40ies and the 90ies and I´ll most likely have a bag. Most of them I buy to match outfits and when it comes to vintage clothes the "call out an era..." definetely applies to me.


I love this so much that I'm going to borrow a trick from @More bags here
*I make sure not to fall for the name and only buy the styles I really like, not everything with his name on.*
I wish more people would think this way!


BowieFan1971 said:


> My first Prada!


OMG The leather looks SO good! 
Congrats! She's a beauty! 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ah, it looks dark brown on my computer screen.


It does on my screen as well! I had no idea my display settings were set wrong so I'm now going to fiddle with them until I see a black bag in that picture! 

@880 I added a _demitasse_ spoonful of sweetened condensed milk into my coffee (black with a dash of skim) but couldn't taste it at all. Added a second _teaspoon_ (thinking more may be better) and still no difference to the taste. What did I do wrong? 
*My sense of taste has not been normal since covid (most things taste differently than they used to), so perhaps that's the issue here?
**I'm the opposite of you in a way. I recall your endo doesn't want you having sugar, whereas I'm hypoglycemic and would be allowed to eat the stuff with a spoon (but am not fond of overly sweet things in general). So, I could safely add more to my coffee as it doesn't negatively impact my health, but I feel like that's not the right answer to this.


----------



## Jereni

Here are my black pieces for black color week. The Tory Burch is multicolor, but the primary color is black so I figured I’d include it.




The two small pieces aren’t bags so much as cardholders with a chain. I don’t count them in my bag total though (if it doesn’t hold at least a phone and a card holder, it’s not a bag).


----------



## doni

880 said:


> @JenJBS, Happy Birthday! I wish you happy times with your beautiful orange bag! It reminds me of a creamsicle! Hugs
> @doni, Maltese cross, gold, fitted, closed with clasp. No one who knows how I bang around would ever encourage me to get my initial choice  which was the very breakable black jade. I will post a pic of the cuff when it arrives! I am thinking to wear it 24/7 for the rest of my life  Hugs


Sounds fantastic! Can’t wait. Oh I didn’t know black jade was breakable, but then I understand ruling it out, I am also a bang around type...


----------



## doni

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself. Carrying it today to get the best birthday gift - vaccine shot! What an insane world where a shot is a better gift than a bag...
> 
> Incidentally, I credit/blame this group for this purchase. Specifically all the pretty orange bags that have been posted, and showing me orange is a more versatile colored than I'd imagined. I hadn't even really considered an orange designer bag before. So this is me gently edging into the realm of orange designer bags...  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5026787
> View attachment 5026788


Ooooh, love this coral color, beautiful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Ooooh, love this coral color, beautiful.


I think so too....I’ll take the blame/responsibility for her getting that in a heartbeat!


----------



## keodi

880 said:


> @SakuraSakura, pls don’t keep anything that makes you feel anxious or nauseated
> i like the solution suggested by @jayohwhy to donate proceeds if possible. Also agree with @doni and others above that yu should do whatever feels freeing to you.
> 
> thank you @doni for your kind words.
> 
> @ElainePG, I love your Canterbury and Bogart!
> 
> ive enjoyed seeing everyone’s gorgeous black collections!
> 
> DHs mom is not doing well, so I will post my stuff late.
> 
> hugs


I'm really sorry to hear your mother-in-law isn't doing well.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Black bag week
> There are quite a few black bags in my collection- most of them vintage and the same I had last year already.
> Here are 12 (= max. number of photos per post) of my black Dior bags:
> Dior Delices, Dior New Lock, Dior Detective, Dior Lovely, Dior Saddle, Dior Trailer Trash x2, Dior 61 tote, Dior Gaucho (big version), Dior Gambler, Dior Diva, Dior Flight Bag, Dior Karenina


I love your Dior collection!


cowgirlsboots said:


> This must be getting boring: more black starting with YSL from the Tom Ford era x2, 50ies vinyl small handbag, Jaguar 60ies frame bag, Abro crossbody, cheap but lovely clutch, 2 vinyl 40ies small frame bags, 40ies clutch, 40ies small frame bag, 50ies evening bags x2, Seeger 60ies top handle bag and one of my favourites: 40ies framebag.
> I´ll stop here.... there certainly are more vintage black bags hiding!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025865
> View attachment 5025866
> View attachment 5025867
> View attachment 5025868
> View attachment 5025869
> View attachment 5025870
> View attachment 5025872
> View attachment 5025873
> View attachment 5025874
> View attachment 5025875
> View attachment 5025876
> View attachment 5025877


beautiful! my favourite is the clutch bag with the embossed pattern on it


ElainePG said:


> This has nothing to do with our weekly theme, but I did promise photos of my new PLG Mini Crossbody Tote (cranberry).
> 
> First a "carfie" and then a bag spill.
> 
> I'm impressed at how much this holds. Even with the iPad Mini it didn't feel overloaded. And I often don't even carry that with me; only if I expect to wait (usually in a doctor's office) for long enough that my phone won't keep me occupied.
> View attachment 5025997
> View attachment 5026002


Beautiful bag spill! that card holder is so cute! where is it from?


Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! Your black bags fit so well together!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now I need Bogart in my life ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Just WOW. I agree with everyone else - the ultimate black bag collection! This one’s got it all!
> Plus, bags twins on the Celine luggage! I was quite late to the Celine luggage club but good lord love that bag. Would like to add the right nano luggage to my collection someday.


Thank you!


More bags said:


> @keodi *fantastic curation of your black bags, so beautiful!*
> @Kimbashop thank you. I still have the 6 black bags remaining in the 2021 photo. I enjoyed the Celine Classic Box and LV Passy when I owned them and their exit made way for other additions.
> @essiedub thank you. The Celine Cabas Phantom tote and Gucci Soho Disco have a place in my bag wardrobe, great leather and practical bags.


Thank you!


JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself. Carrying it today to get the best birthday gift - vaccine shot! What an insane world where a shot is a better gift than a bag...
> 
> Incidentally, I credit/blame this group for this purchase. Specifically all the pretty orange bags that have been posted, and showing me orange is a more versatile colored than I'd imagined. I hadn't even really considered an orange designer bag before. So this is me gently edging into the realm of orange designer bags...  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5026787
> View attachment 5026788


Beautiful gift! Happy Birthday! hope you enjoyed your day!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Swap completed! The RL Speedy is gone and this luxurious buttery beauty is mine. My first Prada! I wish there was such a thing as feel-a-vision...this leather FEELS so GOOD! What a sexy bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027286


Congratulations! the leather looks soo soft! 


Jereni said:


> Here are my black pieces for black color week. The Tory Burch is multicolor, but the primary color is black so I figured I’d include it.
> 
> View attachment 5027773
> 
> 
> The two small pieces aren’t bags so much as cardholders with a chain. I don’t count them in my bag total though (if it doesn’t hold at least a phone and a card holder, it’s not a bag).


Beautiful black bag collection!


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> Ooooh, love this coral color, beautiful.



Thank you! 




BowieFan1971 said:


> I think so too....I’ll take the blame/responsibility for her getting that in a heartbeat!



Thank you! 
One of the many things I love about TPF is that it gets me to consider styles and colors I wouldn't on my own. 



keodi said:


> Beautiful gift! Happy Birthday! hope you enjoyed your day!



Thank you!    It was a really good day!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> *Another Update:
> 
> I just posted the groom cles. It hurts to post these items but it also hurts to keep them. I remember getting it and being so excited that it matched my birth month. I can hear his voice in my head putting me down... the same voice that's driving me to post these items. If anyone is reading this and needs some advice: they never change unless they want to. Don't compromise yourself for a relationship that isn't worthy of your time, whether it be romantic or platonic. I'm kind of worried that he's going to see my listings and harass me but I will continue to not reply as these are legally my items (unlike how he tries to say they're legally his - dumb, right???)
> 
> I can't wait to give a chunk of this to a womens shelter, put some towards my future and purchase items that doesn't have such a sordid past. Thanks again everyone - you're all so amazing *


And you are amazing too, my dear @SakuraSakura .   Whether the abuse is physical, psychological, and/or sexual, nobody ever "leaves" an abuser. They escape. Leaving is what you do when the movie is over.

Getting past it is a very slow process, even after the two of you aren't together any more, because (as you say) he's still in your head. But it sounds as though you're going in a great direction.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! Your black bags fit so well together!
> Ok now I need Bogart in my life ASAP.


That's what I thought!


----------



## ElainePG

afroken said:


> Love the heart cardholder! Where is it from?


It's a Coach. I don't believe it's made any more, though @whateve and other Coach experts would know more about this than I do. I bought it on one of the reseller sites. Last year I… um… developed a wee cardholder problem.    Fortunately, I was able to satisfy the craving with pre-loved Coach ones, so it didn't set me back too badly!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> @jayohwhy gorgeous edited collection - spectacular choices.
> @cowgirlsboots wow, amazing black Dior collection and vintage black bags! Terrific dollhouses, too.
> @ElainePG fantastic colour on your cranberry PLG mini crossbody tote, great bag spill.


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Oh I love your card holder too!


Thanks! I switched from wallets to cardholders this year, since I'm going to so few places. This one with the heart is one of my faves.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> This seems to be a heavy time for so many of us.
> Sending best wishes and a virtual hug to any of you who are struggling, have lost loved ones or lost themselves during these trying times.
> I happen to fall into all these categories, so I'll take an extra strong coffee in lieu of hugging myself like a lunatic.
> 
> On a bag related note, I'm back in a strict quarantine with only a 20 minute walk allowed every day, so I'm not using anything. I may have to start using my bags around the house just to make sure I'm airing them out.


So sorry to hear about the quarantine! I hope it doesn't last too long.


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself. Carrying it today to get the best birthday gift - vaccine shot! What an insane world where a shot is a better gift than a bag...
> 
> Incidentally, I credit/blame this group for this purchase. Specifically all the pretty orange bags that have been posted, and showing me orange is a more versatile colored than I'd imagined. I hadn't even really considered an orange designer bag before. So this is me gently edging into the realm of orange designer bags...  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5026787
> View attachment 5026788


Happy Birthday! Love the color. Glad your shot went ok.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> So glad that you are enjoying this bag. I love the two that I have. I also have hand sanitizer and a small water bottle in mine. I love the *firm base* (stuff doesn't disappear inside), but it *doesn't feel boxy* when you're wearing it.


That's a perfect way to describe it. 

I suspect I could carry a little water bottle & hand sanitizer in mine if I took out the iPad.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Happy Birthday! Love the color. Glad your shot went ok.



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself. Carrying it today to get the best birthday gift - vaccine shot! What an insane world where a shot is a better gift than a bag...
> 
> Incidentally, I credit/blame this group for this purchase. Specifically all the pretty orange bags that have been posted, and showing me orange is a more versatile colored than I'd imagined. I hadn't even really considered an orange designer bag before. So this is me gently edging into the realm of orange designer bags...  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5026787
> View attachment 5026788


This is beautiful! Happy birthday! Is this the small size?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> This is beautiful! Happy birthday! Is this the small size?



Thank you!    It's the regular size. They didn't have this color in the small size.


----------



## afroken

ElainePG said:


> It's a Coach. I don't believe it's made any more, though @whateve and other Coach experts would know more about this than I do. I bought it on one of the reseller sites. Last year I… um… developed a wee cardholder problem.    Fortunately, I was able to satisfy the craving with pre-loved Coach ones, so it didn't set me back too badly!


Thank you! It’s an adorable card holder. I didn’t develop a card holder problem last year but did, ahem, redevelop my handbag obsession and probably bought more last year than all the years beforehand combined My goal this year is to curb that problem


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## baghabitz34

Love seeing everyone’s beautiful black bags.

Here’s mine, part 1:


	

		
			
		

		
	
From front to back: LV Vavin chain wallet, Aspinal of London large Lottie, Marc Jacobs Recruit, Kate Spade Cameron Street, MK tote, Arayla Jett


----------



## baghabitz34

Part 2:


	

		
			
		

		
	
Front to back: Coach rivet Dreamer, Coach Rogue,embossed Coach Charlie Carryall


----------



## baghabitz34

Part 3:


	

		
			
		

		
	
Left to right: Chanel Tote (don’t remember the name), Coach Tabby top handle, Charlie Bucket, Kate Spade Amelia, fave Ferragamo wallet.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Here are my black pieces for black color week. The Tory Burch is multicolor, but the primary color is black so I figured I’d include it.
> 
> View attachment 5027773
> 
> 
> The two small pieces aren’t bags so much as cardholders with a chain. I don’t count them in my bag total though (if it doesn’t hold at least a phone and a card holder, it’s not a bag).


Very pretty bags and I agree on how you count them.


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> Love seeing everyone’s beautiful black bags.
> 
> Here’s mine, part 1:
> View attachment 5028056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From front to back: LV Vavin chain wallet, Aspinal of London large Lottie, Marc Jacobs Recruit, Kate Spade Cameron Street, MK tote, Arayla Jett





baghabitz34 said:


> Part 2:
> View attachment 5028059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front to back: Coach rivet Dreamer, Coach Rogue,embossed Coach Charlie Carryall





baghabitz34 said:


> Part 3:
> View attachment 5028067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right: Chanel Tote (don’t remember the name), Coach Tabby top handle, Charlie Bucket, Kate Spade Amelia, fave Ferragamo wallet.


oh my gosh... I love them! I really like the embossed Coach Charlie - so pretty!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Here are my black pieces for black color week. The Tory Burch is multicolor, but the primary color is black so I figured I’d include it.
> 
> View attachment 5027773
> 
> 
> The two small pieces aren’t bags so much as cardholders with a chain. I don’t count them in my bag total though (if it doesn’t hold at least a phone and a card holder, it’s not a bag).


Lovely - and I agree - If it doesn't hold at the minimum a phone and a card holder, it's not a purse!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Part 3:
> View attachment 5028067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right: Chanel Tote (don’t remember the name), Coach Tabby top handle, Charlie Bucket, Kate Spade Amelia, fave Ferragamo wallet.


You have an gorgeous collection of black bags.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself. Carrying it today to get the best birthday gift - vaccine shot! What an insane world where a shot is a better gift than a bag...
> 
> Incidentally, I credit/blame this group for this purchase. Specifically all the pretty orange bags that have been posted, and showing me orange is a more versatile colored than I'd imagined. I hadn't even really considered an orange designer bag before. So this is me gently edging into the realm of orange designer bags...  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5026787
> View attachment 5026788


What a yummy bag! To my eye (or maybe it's my laptop screen?) it looks like a delicious shade of pale peach. And I haven't had lunch yet, so now I really, really, REALLY want some fresh fruit!

Congratualtions on this wonderful purchase. The shape is delightful, and the leather looks divine.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Swap completed! The RL Speedy is gone and this luxurious buttery beauty is mine. My first Prada! I wish there was such a thing as feel-a-vision...this leather FEELS so GOOD! What a sexy bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027286


Wonderful bag… the leather just glows!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Here are my black pieces for black color week. The Tory Burch is multicolor, but the primary color is black so I figured I’d include it.
> 
> View attachment 5027773
> 
> 
> The two small pieces aren’t bags so much as cardholders with a chain. I don’t count them in my bag total though (if it doesn’t hold at least a phone and a card holder, it’s not a bag).


This is a fabulous collection of black bags. And the Tory Burch is quite special.


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> I'm really sorry to hear your mother-in-law isn't doing well.
> 
> I love your Dior collection!
> 
> beautiful! my favourite is the clutch bag with the embossed pattern on it
> 
> Beautiful bag spill! that card holder is so cute! where is it from?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Beautiful gift! Happy Birthday! hope you enjoyed your day!
> 
> Congratulations! the leather looks soo soft!
> 
> Beautiful black bag collection!


The card holder is Coach, but I'm pretty sure it's an old design. I got it on either eBay or Poshmark, can't remember which. It was very difficult to find a cardholder with six slots, which is what I need. Most of them only have four. Coach was the only brand I was able to find that was large enough, and was also pretty.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> Part 3:
> View attachment 5028067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right: Chanel Tote (don’t remember the name), Coach Tabby top handle, Charlie Bucket, Kate Spade Amelia, fave Ferragamo wallet.


You have an amazing collection of black bags!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> What an awesome website. I used to collect Sasha Dolls . Years ago I sold most of them, but I still have a few.





880 said:


> Thank you! i love your green is the color of Hope pram Pictures and others! I love this website!


Thank-you both very much! 
The website has been neglected for a while- together with my prams which have been lingering for too long. On the other hand- they all won´t run away and at some point the enthousiasm will come back.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> What a yummy bag! To my eye (or maybe it's my laptop screen?) it looks like a delicious shade of pale peach. And I haven't had lunch yet, so now I really, really, REALLY want some fresh fruit!
> 
> Congratualtions on this wonderful purchase. The shape is delightful, and the leather looks divine.



Thank you!   

I wanted a peach after seeing it all day yesterday.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> Love seeing everyone’s beautiful black bags.
> 
> Here’s mine, part 1:
> View attachment 5028056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From front to back: LV Vavin chain wallet, Aspinal of London large Lottie, Marc Jacobs Recruit, Kate Spade Cameron Street, MK tote, Arayla Jett


That Kate Spade...


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

My revised black bag collection... the Ferragamo arrived today! I love her...everything I hoped she would be!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> My revised black bag collection... the Ferragamo arrived today! I love her...everything I hoped she would be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028409
> View attachment 5028410
> View attachment 5028411


I love the Ferragamo! How do feel about the size? Can you attach a strap?


----------



## whateve

My blacks. Not very good pictures but I got them all. No change since last year.
Coach 1998 Gramercy satchel, Coach early 1990s Sheridan Marietta drawstring, Coach 2014 studded mini Preston, Henri Bendel 2014 No. 7 camera bag.


Coach early 1970s buckle pouch, Michael Kors 2019 Manhattan satchel, Coach 2015 Dakotah, Coach 2001 large slim shoulder bag with Coach create tearoses.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I love the Ferragamo! How do feel about the size? Can you attach a strap?


I am happy with the size...a little smaller than a Speedy 30. I was worried that it was going to be too big, so I am pleasantly surprised. Yes, you can attach a strap. It typically comes with one but this one didn’t, which is fine because I don’t really use them. There are small hooks for them on the top. It also has a little latch you can use to secure the zipper and a cool removable key ring inside that hooks in. Plus it opens up so you have easy access to the entire contents...pleated sides and a wide opening zipper. A really well designed bag! I am really impressed at the details! The leather and construction is on point too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> My blacks. Not very good pictures but I got them all. No change since last year.
> Coach 1998 Gramercy satchel, Coach early 1990s Sheridan Marietta drawstring, Coach 2014 studded mini Preston, Henri Bendel 2014 No. 7 camera bag.
> View attachment 5028425
> 
> Coach early 1970s buckle pouch, Michael Kors 2019 Manhattan satchel, Coach 2015 Dakotah, Coach 2001 large slim shoulder bag with Coach create tearoses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028427


Love the buckle pouch...I can see a girl carrying it down Times Square!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> My revised black bag collection... the Ferragamo arrived today! I love her...everything I hoped she would be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028409
> View attachment 5028410
> View attachment 5028411


This is great. It has a bit of an old fashioned "doctors bag" look to it. So stylish!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am happy with the size...a little smaller than a Speedy 30. I was worried that it was going to be too big, so I am pleasantly surprised. Yes, you can attach a strap. It typically comes with one but this one didn’t, which is fine because I don’t really use them. There are small hooks for them on the top. It also has a little latch you can use to secure the zipper and a cool removable key ring inside that hooks in. Plus it opens up so you have easy access to the entire contents. A well designed bag! I am really impressed at the details! The leather and construction is on point too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028442
> View attachment 5028439
> View attachment 5028440
> View attachment 5028442
> View attachment 5028446
> View attachment 5028448
> View attachment 5028451
> View attachment 5028463


The details are phenomenal.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> My blacks. Not very good pictures but I got them all. No change since last year.
> Coach 1998 Gramercy satchel, Coach early 1990s Sheridan Marietta drawstring, Coach 2014 studded mini Preston, Henri Bendel 2014 No. 7 camera bag.
> View attachment 5028425
> 
> Coach early 1970s buckle pouch, Michael Kors 2019 Manhattan satchel, Coach 2015 Dakotah, Coach 2001 large slim shoulder bag with Coach create tearoses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028427


This is such a nicely-curated collection of black bags. I like the surprise of red accents on that Michael Kors bag. And that studded mini Preston… wow!


----------



## msd_bags

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself. Carrying it today to get the best birthday gift - vaccine shot! What an insane world where a shot is a better gift than a bag...
> 
> Incidentally, I credit/blame this group for this purchase. Specifically all the pretty orange bags that have been posted, and showing me orange is a more versatile colored than I'd imagined. I hadn't even really considered an orange designer bag before. So this is me gently edging into the realm of orange designer bags...  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5026787
> View attachment 5026788


What a beautiful bag!!! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am happy with the size...a little smaller than a Speedy 30. I was worried that it was going to be too big, so I am pleasantly surprised. Yes, you can attach a strap. It typically comes with one but this one didn’t, which is fine because I don’t really use them. There are small hooks for them on the top. It also has a little latch you can use to secure the zipper and a cool removable key ring inside that hooks in. Plus it opens up so you have easy access to the entire contents...pleated sides and a wide opening zipper. A really well designed bag! I am really impressed at the details! The leather and construction is on point too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028439
> View attachment 5028440
> View attachment 5028442
> View attachment 5028446
> View attachment 5028448
> View attachment 5028451
> View attachment 5028463



This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

msd_bags said:


> What a beautiful bag!!! Happy Birthday!!!



Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> The quarantine is something I'm very familiar with (since pre-covid) unfortunately. Currently, it's to do with my blood problems recurring unexpectedly and quarantining is often part of the process for my recovery after I undergo transfusions. It's just that with covid in the mix, it adds another layer of stress.
> Mostly, I feel awful for my dear mum who is stuck in quarantine with me in this tiny apartment.
> Sheesh, life gets messy sometimes, doesn't it?
> Hopefully this will soon be a bad memory and brighter days lay ahead!
> 
> I have never had condensed milk in my coffee, but may have to try that soon.
> 
> If I'm stuck in quarantine for another month, I'll definitely be using my bags in the flat. I'm not physically up to carrying them when I go for my walks so this may be the best option; at least I can set them down on a table if I'm at home and feel drained.
> 
> 
> Your DH is very sweet to treat you to a morning latte. I love consistent morning routines; they really do set you up for a great day, don't they? And I think there's something very touching about simple gestures of care and love from your partner like this one. It's wonderful!
> Reminds me of @BowieFan1971 who said that her DH buys her flowers consistently as well.
> 
> Of course, I happen to think that everyone on TPF must have the most wonderful partners because, if nothing else, they don't complain about bags taking up all the closet space...
> 
> Aaaaannnnddd, I miss real hugs, too! Here's an extra virtual one for you.
> 
> 
> Awww, thank you! I needed those hugs! Sending them right back to you.
> Also, just caught up on your bag showcase. I've never seen an MBMJ Percy in that colour! It's gorgeous. I usually see them in neons (yellow, blue) or black. Can't wait for your next update in there.
> 
> 
> Thank you for always uplifting me, my dear pocket friends! Hoping everyone gets through their personal challenges and finds a reason to smile each day.


Hope you well as you quarantine! 
In Malaysia or Singapore they have Coffee C or Coffee O.  One is with evaporated milk and the other with condensed (I get confused which one is which, lol!).  And I think also Vietnam?  But I normally take my coffee unsweetened so I have not tried the one with condensed milk.


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> Part 3:
> View attachment 5028067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right: Chanel Tote (don’t remember the name), Coach Tabby top handle, Charlie Bucket, Kate Spade Amelia, fave Ferragamo wallet.



What a great collection of black bags! I like that top handle Coach. Been admiring something similar from them lately but can’t remember which. 



Cookiefiend said:


> Lovely - and I agree - If it doesn't hold at the minimum a phone and a card holder, it's not a purse!



Nope, lol! And I’ve had a weakness for these kinds of micro accessories lately. There’s another one on the way...



ElainePG said:


> This is a fabulous collection of black bags. And the Tory Burch is quite special.



Thank you! I have been surprised by how much I like this Tory Burch style.  It may cure me from ever needing a Birkin or Kelly. Strange to say that, and I realize the two are in very different worlds quality-wise. But I think the TB is very classy and gives that careless, elegant vibe.  I like the small version of this that I have even better, and would buy another if the right color combo came along. They did a nice pink in this medium size for spring/summer and I’m wishing they had done it in the mini also.



whateve said:


> My blacks. Not very good pictures but I got them all. No change since last year.
> Coach 1998 Gramercy satchel, Coach early 1990s Sheridan Marietta drawstring, Coach 2014 studded mini Preston, Henri Bendel 2014 No. 7 camera bag.
> View attachment 5028425
> 
> Coach early 1970s buckle pouch, Michael Kors 2019 Manhattan satchel, Coach 2015 Dakotah, Coach 2001 large slim shoulder bag with Coach create tearoses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028427



Gorgeous collection! They really seem to fit well together and have a theme, if that makes sense.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am happy with the size...a little smaller than a Speedy 30. I was worried that it was going to be too big, so I am pleasantly surprised. Yes, you can attach a strap. It typically comes with one but this one didn’t, which is fine because I don’t really use them. There are small hooks for them on the top. It also has a little latch you can use to secure the zipper and a cool removable key ring inside that hooks in. Plus it opens up so you have easy access to the entire contents...pleated sides and a wide opening zipper. A really well designed bag! I am really impressed at the details! The leather and construction is on point too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028439
> View attachment 5028440
> View attachment 5028442
> View attachment 5028446
> View attachment 5028448
> View attachment 5028451
> View attachment 5028463



Congratulations on your new Ferragamo! I love the style and the leather and all the details you posted pictures of look absolutely lush! Enjoy!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am happy with the size...a little smaller than a Speedy 30. I was worried that it was going to be too big, so I am pleasantly surprised. Yes, you can attach a strap. It typically comes with one but this one didn’t, which is fine because I don’t really use them. There are small hooks for them on the top. It also has a little latch you can use to secure the zipper and a cool removable key ring inside that hooks in. Plus it opens up so you have easy access to the entire contents...pleated sides and a wide opening zipper. A really well designed bag! I am really impressed at the details! The leather and construction is on point too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028439
> View attachment 5028440
> View attachment 5028442
> View attachment 5028446
> View attachment 5028448
> View attachment 5028451
> View attachment 5028463


Ooh, I love the way it opens!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the buckle pouch...I can see a girl carrying it down Times Square!


It was made in New York City! I've never seen another one like it. I love having a piece of history.


ElainePG said:


> This is such a nicely-curated collection of black bags. I like the surprise of red accents on that Michael Kors bag. And that studded mini Preston… wow!


Thanks! The studded mini Preston is adorable IRL when you get the sense of its size. I liken it to a small dog that thinks it is fierce.


Jereni said:


> What a great collection of black bags! I like that top handle Coach. Been admiring something similar from them lately but can’t remember which.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, lol! And I’ve had a weakness for these kinds of micro accessories lately. There’s another one on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have been surprised by how much I like this Tory Burch style.  It may cure me from ever needing a Birkin or Kelly. Strange to say that, and I realize the two are in very different worlds quality-wise. But I think the TB is very classy and gives that careless, elegant vibe.  I like the small version of this that I have even better, and would buy another if the right color combo came along. They did a nice pink in this medium size for spring/summer and I’m wishing they had done it in the mini also.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous collection! They really seem to fit well together and have a theme, if that makes sense.


Thanks! It must be my aesthetic.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> What a great collection of black bags! I like that top handle Coach. Been admiring something similar from them lately but can’t remember which.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, lol! And I’ve had a weakness for these kinds of micro accessories lately. There’s another one on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have been surprised by how much I like this Tory Burch style.  It may cure me from ever needing a Birkin or Kelly. Strange to say that, and I realize the two are in very different worlds quality-wise. But I think the TB is very classy and gives that careless, elegant vibe.  I like the small version of this that I have even better, and would buy another if the right color combo came along. They did a nice pink in this medium size for spring/summer and I’m wishing they had done it in the mini also.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous collection! They really seem to fit well together and have a theme, if that makes sense.


I see why the TB would scratch the Birkin itch...similar feel, but a lot easier to carry and more convenient to get in and out of. Plus you can use it without worry...truly carefree!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> My revised black bag collection... the Ferragamo arrived today! I love her...everything I hoped she would be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028409
> View attachment 5028410
> View attachment 5028411


Yay! So glad to hear that. It wonderful when something truly lives up to our expectations. Beautiful black bags.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> My blacks. Not very good pictures but I got them all. No change since last year.
> Coach 1998 Gramercy satchel, Coach early 1990s Sheridan Marietta drawstring, Coach 2014 studded mini Preston, Henri Bendel 2014 No. 7 camera bag.
> View attachment 5028425
> 
> Coach early 1970s buckle pouch, Michael Kors 2019 Manhattan satchel, Coach 2015 Dakotah, Coach 2001 large slim shoulder bag with Coach create tearoses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028427


Beautiful selection!


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> My revised black bag collection... the Ferragamo arrived today! I love her...everything I hoped she would be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028409
> View attachment 5028410
> View attachment 5028411


Congrats on your new Ferragamo. It’s gorgeous!


----------



## baghabitz34

@dcooney4, @ElainePG, @Jereni thanks for the compliments!
@Cookiefiend thanks, the embossed Charlie is one of my favorites 
@BowieFan1971 thanks, the KS was one of my first ‘big girl’ bag purchases!


----------



## CoachMaven

Jereni said:


> Here are my black pieces for black color week. The Tory Burch is multicolor, but the primary color is black so I figured I’d include it.
> 
> View attachment 5027773
> 
> 
> The two small pieces aren’t bags so much as cardholders with a chain. I don’t count them in my bag total though (if it doesn’t hold at least a phone and a card holder, it’s not a bag).


I have been on the fence about the Tory Burch, I love that Lee Radziwill bag. How is it in terms of use? Easy to wear? Get in and out of?


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself. Carrying it today to get the best birthday gift - vaccine shot! What an insane world where a shot is a better gift than a bag...
> 
> Incidentally, I credit/blame this group for this purchase. Specifically all the pretty orange bags that have been posted, and showing me orange is a more versatile colored than I'd imagined. I hadn't even really considered an orange designer bag before. So this is me gently edging into the realm of orange designer bags...  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5026787
> View attachment 5026788


So cute. The same happened to me. Lots of talk about how versatile orange is, so I decided to try one. It really is and I use  it a lot.


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am happy with the size...a little smaller than a Speedy 30. I was worried that it was going to be too big, so I am pleasantly surprised. Yes, you can attach a strap. It typically comes with one but this one didn’t, which is fine because I don’t really use them. There are small hooks for them on the top. It also has a little latch you can use to secure the zipper and a cool removable key ring inside that hooks in. Plus it opens up so you have easy access to the entire contents...pleated sides and a wide opening zipper. A really well designed bag! I am really impressed at the details! The leather and construction is on point too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028439
> View attachment 5028440
> View attachment 5028442
> View attachment 5028446
> View attachment 5028448
> View attachment 5028451
> View attachment 5028463


Love that Ferragamo! Can you tell when it was made? A little leather conditioner, and it looks brand new!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Dang these last several pages have got me Jonesin' for a black contemporary bag!


----------



## BowieFan1971

sherrylynn said:


> Love that Ferragamo! Can you tell when it was made? A little leather conditioner, and it looks brand new!


Thanks! Not a clue...wish I did


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> So cute. The same happened to me. Lots of talk about how versatile orange is, so I decided to try one. It really is and I use  it a lot.


Thank you!    That's good to hear! I have a feeling I'll use this one frequently in spring and summer, but not so much in fall and winter.



SouthernPurseGal said:


> Dang these last several pages have got me Jonesin' for a black contemporary bag!


There are a lot of excellent options to choose from!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> My blacks. Not very good pictures but I got them all. No change since last year.
> Coach 1998 Gramercy satchel, Coach early 1990s Sheridan Marietta drawstring, Coach 2014 studded mini Preston, Henri Bendel 2014 No. 7 camera bag.
> View attachment 5028425
> 
> Coach early 1970s buckle pouch, Michael Kors 2019 Manhattan satchel, Coach 2015 Dakotah, Coach 2001 large slim shoulder bag with Coach create tearoses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028427


I had to come take a second look because I was on my phone last night and couldn't see them well. That Henry bendel is just my cup of tea. Who am I kidding I would wear them all.


----------



## dcooney4

I have to say everyone in this thread has gorgeous black bags. I was on my phone yesterday and could see them but not well. Then this morning going back in on my computer and seeing how pretty they all are floored me. I started commenting again one by one ,but then realized  I would take to much space and time. Just stunning everyone!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> My revised black bag collection... the Ferragamo arrived today! I love her...everything I hoped she would be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028409
> View attachment 5028410
> View attachment 5028411


Shes beautiful!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I am happy with the size...a little smaller than a Speedy 30. I was worried that it was going to be too big, so I am pleasantly surprised. Yes, you can attach a strap. It typically comes with one but this one didn’t, which is fine because I don’t really use them. There are small hooks for them on the top. It also has a little latch you can use to secure the zipper and a cool removable key ring inside that hooks in. Plus it opens up so you have easy access to the entire contents...pleated sides and a wide opening zipper. A really well designed bag! I am really impressed at the details! The leather and construction is on point too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028439
> View attachment 5028440
> View attachment 5028442
> View attachment 5028446
> View attachment 5028448
> View attachment 5028451
> View attachment 5028463


Look at those fabulous details (that little lock for the zipper pull! ), the attention to the small but important things. There is such care here - it’s a beautifully made bag that will always be beautiful if taken care of with love. ❤️


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> My blacks. Not very good pictures but I got them all. No change since last year.
> Coach 1998 Gramercy satchel, Coach early 1990s Sheridan Marietta drawstring, Coach 2014 studded mini Preston, Henri Bendel 2014 No. 7 camera bag.
> View attachment 5028425
> 
> Coach early 1970s buckle pouch, Michael Kors 2019 Manhattan satchel, Coach 2015 Dakotah, Coach 2001 large slim shoulder bag with Coach create tearoses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028427


Gorgeous! A lovely collection - I really like the studded mini Preston (especially after you said it reminds you of a small fierce dog);the pop of red on the MK satchel is so fun and reminds me of the pink lining on my LV Lockme❤️


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I have to say everyone in this thread has gorgeous black bags. I was on my phone yesterday and could see them but not well. Then this morning going back in on my computer and seeing how pretty they all are floored me. I started commenting again one by one ,but then realized  I would take to much space and time. Just stunning everyone!


+1 
I know I’ve not made comments on every beautiful bag, but this week has been a sanity saver (rough week ) and has made me happy. 
Now I just have to stay off any shopping site, because I don’t need another black bag!  
(but ooooo I love ‘em!)


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Shes beautiful!
> 
> Look at those fabulous details (that little lock for the zipper pull! ), the attention to the small but important things. There is such care here - it’s a beautifully made bag that will always be beautiful if taken care of with love. ❤


Yep! She surprised and impressed me! I am taking a new look at Ferragamo.


----------



## Jereni

CoachMaven said:


> I have been on the fence about the Tory Burch, I love that Lee Radziwill bag. How is it in terms of use? Easy to wear? Get in and out of?



I find it very easy to wear - the colors on this one are colors I also wear together so it works well for me. Very easy to get in and out of - three snap buttons that keep it securely closed when you want, or otherwise you can leave it open.


----------



## crystal_cat

My two black handbags


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Traveling to get my single dose J&J shot  today with my Belle de juor cabas shopper tote deal with my jujube nylon and massaccesi metallic leather(lined in lamb!) pouches.


----------



## 880

i spent an hour mucking around with acrylic paint (havent used acrylic in several decades). I also figured since the second apt is going to be gut renovated - walls ceiling floors ripped out,  plumbing, electric and gas, kitchen, bath rooms all redone, I could mess it up and use it as a studio as much as I wanted lol. Color palette was a bit inspired by my favorite dead stock vintage Donald Brooks wool dress (bought on eBay for 57 usd) and worn here with my vache liegee 30B metallic rescue, brushed Phw, teal colvert interior, lovingly restored by @docride. And, at least when I paint, I find a second use for aged work out clothes


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> I find it very easy to wear - the colors on this one are colors I also wear together so it works well for me. Very easy to get in and out of - three snap buttons that keep it securely closed when you want, or otherwise you can leave it open.


I really like the look of that bag, but thought maybe it would be too fussy to get in and out of, so I never looked closer. Maybe I need to....


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> i spent an hour mucking around with acrylic paint (havent used acrylic in several decades). I also figured since the second apt is going to be gut renovated - walls ceiling floors ripped out,  plumbing, electric and gas, kitchen, bath rooms all redone, I could mess it up and use it as a studio as much as I wanted lol. Color palette was a bit inspired by my favorite dead stock vintage Donald Brooks wool dress, worn here with my vache liegee 30B metallic rescue, brushed Phw, lovingly restored by @docride. And, at least when I paint, I find a second use for work out clothes
> View attachment 5029279
> View attachment 5029280
> View attachment 5029281
> View attachment 5029282
> View attachment 5029283


Love the dress! LOVE the paintings!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

crystal_cat said:


> My two black handbags


These are lovely! 
I have to confess that I don’t know made them though, but they are extraordinary!


880 said:


> i spent an hour mucking around with acrylic paint (havent used acrylic in several decades). I also figured since the second apt is going to be gut renovated - walls ceiling floors ripped out,  plumbing, electric and gas, kitchen, bath rooms all redone, I could mess it up and use it as a studio as much as I wanted lol. Color palette was a bit inspired by my favorite dead stock vintage Donald Brooks wool dress, worn here with my vache liegee 30B metallic rescue, brushed Phw, lovingly restored by @docride. And, at least when I paint, I find a second use for work out clothes
> View attachment 5029279
> View attachment 5029280
> View attachment 5029281
> View attachment 5029282
> View attachment 5029283


Fabulous!


----------



## More bags

@880 amazing apartment, the light is spectacular, your art is amazing and you look fabulous. Very cool and special bday gift for your mom, I’m sure she’ll be over the moon with her craie Birkin. I hope you and your husband  are doing okay and finding strength in each other as you surround your MIL with love and support.

@crystal_cat great black bags.
@SouthernPurseGal I like your YSL tote and your pouches.
@BowieFan1971 congratulations on your Prada trade and your Ferragamo beauty. The details are wonderful, what a special find.
@whateve I love your black bags, especially the Gramercy Satchel. You choose pretty bag charms that complement each bag.
@baghabitz34 gorgeous black bag collection. My favourite is your Tabby Top Handle. Which ones do you carry most often?
@Jereni great variety of black bags, the Lee Radziwill is my favourite.
@cowgirlsboots wow your dollhouse pics!


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> @880 amazing apartment, the light is spectacular, your art is amazing and you look fabulous. Very cool and special bday gift for your mom, I’m sure she’ll be over the moon with her craie Birkin. I hope you and your husband  are doing okay and finding strength in each other as you surround your MIL with love and support.
> 
> @crystal_cat great black bags.
> @SouthernPurseGal I like your YSL tote and your pouches.
> @BowieFan1971 congratulations on your Prada trade and your Ferragamo beauty. The details are wonderful, what a special find.


Thank you so much for your kind words and compliments @More bags, @JenJBS, @dcooney4, and  @BowieFan1971! Hugs


----------



## More bags

@JenJBS congratulations on your apricot Ina, it’s lovely. Happy birthday and congrats on getting the vaccine.
Thanks for all the virtual hugs earlier this week @880 @JenJBS @jblended


----------



## whateve

crystal_cat said:


> My two black handbags


These are yummy! I've always been a fan of this quilting. It's just so beautiful.


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> I know I’ve not made comments on every beautiful bag, but this week has been a sanity saver (rough week ) and has made me happy.


Sorry you've had a rough week.   Hope next week is better for you. 




880 said:


> i spent an hour mucking around with acrylic paint (havent used acrylic in several decades). I also figured since the second apt is going to be gut renovated - walls ceiling floors ripped out,  plumbing, electric and gas, kitchen, bath rooms all redone, I could mess it up and use it as a studio as much as I wanted lol. Color palette was a bit inspired by my favorite dead stock vintage Donald Brooks wool dress, worn here with my vache liegee 30B metallic rescue, brushed Phw, lovingly restored by @docride. And, at least when I paint, I find a second use for work out clothes
> View attachment 5029279
> View attachment 5029280
> View attachment 5029281
> View attachment 5029282
> View attachment 5029283


It's beautiful!  Love that you used your pretty dress as inspiration for the color pallet!    Can't go wrong with black and white and gray. 



More bags said:


> @JenJBS congratulations on your apricot Ina, it’s lovely. Happy birthday and congrats on getting the vaccine.
> Thanks for all the virtual hugs earlier this week @880 @JenJBS @jblended



Thank you!  Sending another virtual hug in case you need it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> These are lovely!
> I have to confess that I don’t know made them though, but they are extraordinary!
> 
> Fabulous!


They're Versace, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!   The Ferragamo Joanne bag does have a divided interior but the compartments are both quite roomy since my bag is the larger size so it doesn't feel restrictive.  I am not a fan of divided interiors but I don't mind them as much if the bag is large.  However, divided interiors in a small bag or bags with a narrow opening are more annoying.
> Also, I just realized I forgot to add my BV chain knot to my picture!  I haven't needed to use it so it was tucked away at the back of my closet!  Hopefully, I will get to use it this year.


Your BV Chain Knot - yes, that’s a beauty! I hope you find more opportunities to carry her, she’s a keeper! Yes, absolutely, your analysis of the Joanne makes sense to me re: divided interiors working in larger bags and not smaller bags!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Hope you well as you quarantine!
> In Malaysia or Singapore they have Coffee C or Coffee O.  One is with evaporated milk and the other with condensed (I get confused which one is which, lol!).  *And I think also Vietnam?*  But I normally take my coffee unsweetened so I have not tried the one with condensed milk.


In Vietnam it's with sweetened condensed milk (I have some friends who are Vietnamese and they've made it for me). It's very rich, really more like dessert than coffee. It was a nice treat. But like you, I mostly prefer my coffee unsweetened.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thanks! The studded mini Preston is adorable IRL when you get the sense of its size. *I liken it to a small dog that thinks it is fierce.*


I know exactly what you mean… and I can relate!!! Usually I have absolutely no concept of the fact that I'm 60 inches high. I'm short, but I'm not small.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> +1
> I know I’ve not made comments on every beautiful bag, but this week has been a sanity saver (rough week ) and has made me happy.
> Now I just have to stay off any shopping site, because I don’t need another black bag!
> (but ooooo I love ‘em!)


So sorry to hear that it's been a rough week.


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> i spent an hour mucking around with acrylic paint (havent used acrylic in several decades). I also figured since the second apt is going to be gut renovated - walls ceiling floors ripped out,  plumbing, electric and gas, kitchen, bath rooms all redone, I could mess it up and use it as a studio as much as I wanted lol. Color palette was a bit inspired by my favorite dead stock vintage Donald Brooks wool dress, worn here with my vache liegee 30B metallic rescue, brushed Phw, lovingly restored by @docride. And, at least when I paint, I find a second use for work out clothes
> View attachment 5029279
> View attachment 5029280
> View attachment 5029281
> View attachment 5029282
> View attachment 5029283


Wow! To all of it!!!


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5029272
> 
> Traveling to get my single dose J&J shot  today with my Belle de juor cabas shopper tote deal with my jujube nylon and massaccesi metallic leather(lined in lamb!) pouches.


Love the bag and the pouches. Congrats on getting the vaccine!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> They're Versace, unless I'm mistaken.


Thank you!
And thank you all for the kind words - everything is fine though!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5029272
> 
> Traveling to get my single dose J&J shot  today with my Belle de juor cabas shopper tote deal with my jujube nylon and massaccesi metallic leather(lined in lamb!) pouches.


How far do you have to travel to get it? You are taking a lot of stuff in that beautiful bag, lol.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the dress! LOVE the paintings!!!!


+1


----------



## dcooney4

crystal_cat said:


> My two black handbags


Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> i spent an hour mucking around with acrylic paint (havent used acrylic in several decades). I also figured since the second apt is going to be gut renovated - walls ceiling floors ripped out,  plumbing, electric and gas, kitchen, bath rooms all redone, I could mess it up and use it as a studio as much as I wanted lol. Color palette was a bit inspired by my favorite dead stock vintage Donald Brooks wool dress, worn here with my vache liegee 30B metallic rescue, brushed Phw, lovingly restored by @docride. And, at least when I paint, I find a second use for work out clothes
> View attachment 5029279
> View attachment 5029280
> View attachment 5029281
> View attachment 5029282
> View attachment 5029283


Fantastic paintings!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

southernbelle43 said:


> How far do you have to travel to get it? You are taking a lot of stuff in that beautiful bag, lol.


I may be traveling several counties away...


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I may be traveling several counties away...


Do you have an appointment? Or are you checking out a number of different sites, hoping to find one with vaccine available?


----------



## ElainePG

Am I first for grey bags? Okay… I'll post. 
I have one grey bag that I adore (the Balenciaga Town) and one that's on probation (the Mulberry). 
My plan in 2020 was to force myself to carry the Mulberry a ton, to prove one way or the other, but of course we all know what happened in 2020. So there it sits in my bag closet, sulking, and at some point I'll test it out again. In the meantime I'm still counting it in my collection, because fair is fair.

*Balenciaga Town, Anthracite, RGGH*




*Mulberry Small Bayswater, Shiny Goat, SHW*


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Am I first for grey bags? Okay… I'll post.
> I have one grey bag that I adore (the Balenciaga Town) and one that's on probation (the Mulberry).
> My plan in 2020 was to force myself to carry the Mulberry a ton, to prove one way or the other, but of course we all know what happened in 2020. So there it sits in my bag closet, sulking, and at some point I'll test it out again. In the meantime I'm still counting it in my collection, because fair is fair.
> 
> *Balenciaga Town, Anthracite, RGGH*
> 
> View attachment 5030603
> 
> 
> *Mulberry Small Bayswater, Shiny Goat, SHW*
> View attachment 5030604


Elaine, these are both beautiful grey bags! 
I love the slouchy, insouciance of your Bal Town. The Small Bayswater is a great colour.


----------



## Hazzelnut

I’m not sure if this Marc Jacobs would be classed as grey? But that’s what I see it as in my wardrobe. Definitely one of my favourites!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Am I first for grey bags? Okay… I'll post.
> I have one grey bag that I adore (the Balenciaga Town) and one that's on probation (the Mulberry).
> My plan in 2020 was to force myself to carry the Mulberry a ton, to prove one way or the other, but of course we all know what happened in 2020. So there it sits in my bag closet, sulking, and at some point I'll test it out again. In the meantime I'm still counting it in my collection, because fair is fair.
> 
> *Balenciaga Town, Anthracite, RGGH*
> 
> View attachment 5030603
> 
> 
> *Mulberry Small Bayswater, Shiny Goat, SHW*
> View attachment 5030604


Love the Bal, I always think they look like the perfect bag for a Bad A$$ Woman, the kind that take no $hite from anyone. I think you fit the bill perfectly Elaine! 


Hazzelnut said:


> I’m not sure if this Marc Jacobs would be classed as grey? But that’s what I see it as in my wardrobe. Definitely one of my favourites!
> 
> View attachment 5030709


So cute!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

No gray bags in my house... sorry, this week I can´t play.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> No gray bags in my house... sorry, this week I can´t play.



Same. Wallet says I'm not allowed to fell in love with gray this week and buy a gray bag, like I did with orange during orange week. Stupid wallet...


----------



## BowieFan1971

Out of town visiting grandparents this week, but you already saw my only grey bag, the charcoal Coach Prairie satchel. Looks like this one...


----------



## whateve

Anthracite Balenciaga club bag, new to me since last year at this time. Bought during lockdown, I haven't carried it yet.

Honorary mention, a bag I also include in metallics. Coach Poppy cinch. This has been in my collection since 2011.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

ElainePG said:


> Do you have an appointment? Or are you checking out a number of different sites, hoping to find one with vaccine available?


Oh no, I had an appointment.  My County is still in phase one and about to go into phase two but I saw 1  County was in phase 2 in the whole State and had nothing but appointments available and no need to prove you live in the county, a state drivers license is all you need so....I made an appointment and drove 5 hrs each way for a drive thru pharmacy that was offering single dose J&J! I just wanted to get it done now instead of in May, so I can hug my mom on mothers day! She and her 90 year old husband are now  fully vaccinated too. Huge relief.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh no, I had an appointment.  My County is still in phase one and about to go into phase two but I saw 1  County was in phase 2 in the whole State and had nothing but appointments available and no need to prove you live in the county, a state drivers license is all you need so....I made an appointment and drove 5 hrs each way for a drive thru pharmacy that was offering single dose J&J! I just wanted to get it done now instead of in May, so I can hug my mom on mothers day! She and her 90 year old husband are now  fully vaccinated too. Huge relief.


Yay! My DH got shot one today. He had Type 1 Diabetes, so it’s a big relief for me!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> Yay! My DH got shot one today. He had Type 1 Diabetes, so it’s a big relief for me!


Awesome! I'm not in a high risk group but I saw a sea of empty appointments online and just couldn't resist.

 My husband is still only a month out from having had a mild case of covid so I am tentatively and hopefully imagining a less restrictive spring in my family....


----------



## CoachMaven

Jereni said:


> I find it very easy to wear - the colors on this one are colors I also wear together so it works well for me. Very easy to get in and out of - three snap buttons that keep it securely closed when you want, or otherwise you can leave it open.


Thank you, I keep coming back to this bag over and over, and they keep coming out with new colors/designs- those woven ones look really interesting! I may have to take a trip to the local TB store and try on. It's good to hear from someone who actively uses it for feedback.


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> Am I first for grey bags? Okay… I'll post.
> I have one grey bag that I adore (the Balenciaga Town) and one that's on probation (the Mulberry).
> My plan in 2020 was to force myself to carry the Mulberry a ton, to prove one way or the other, but of course we all know what happened in 2020. So there it sits in my bag closet, sulking, and at some point I'll test it out again. In the meantime I'm still counting it in my collection, because fair is fair.
> 
> *Balenciaga Town, Anthracite, RGGH*
> 
> View attachment 5030603
> 
> 
> *Mulberry Small Bayswater, Shiny Goat, SHW*
> View attachment 5030604



Gorgeous gray bags! That Mulberry must be a warm gray! What is it you don’t like about it?


----------



## Jereni

Here are my gray bags. Some these are really ‘taupe’ but I don’t think they would fit in brown/tan week so will include them here.

Coach Borough
Prada double zip in Argilla
Tory Burch Lee Radziwell
Chanel charcoal reissue WOC


----------



## 880

@SouthernPurseGal, I’m so glad you got the vaccine. Whew re the five hour drive! @BowieFan1971, I’m so glad your DH was able to get one. I hope that your grandparents are okay! I remember that it was a long drive from your place and I’m sure your mom really appreciates you taking the time.
@ElainePG, I was thinking that I would have classified your mulberry as a taupe in the brown family. I love both.
@whateve, I adore anthracite and metallic, and love your chosen grey bags! I had a hard time figuring out which ones to save for metallic week.
@Jereni, i love your selection. The taupe, gray, and brown tones really merge for me, and I think these could fit in either week.

here are my black and grey bags:
(for the most part, the  H bags are custom colored, matte finish (my preference) weather proofed rescues with HW brushed by @docride)
Black barenia 30B, brushed phw
box retourne Kelly 28, brushed phw;
Shiny croc chaine d’ancre, ghw
BV Karung leather San Marco
Chanel so black mini chevron reissue


DH’s black sellier Evelyn 33, vache hunter (I included it bc I sometimes borrow it)
32 HAC anthracite, clemence,  engraved hw
30B matte metallic grey vache liegee, brushed phw, teal colvert interior
BV grey Hobo


black and gray goyard St Louis PM


the CSGM are red and noir/natural ex Libris.
@SakuraSakura, ITA re mindful consumption. I love your new crossbody! It’s both practical and very cute! Re advice, keep taking pride in your strength and achievements! We are here for you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

While this is technically a thread that focuses on what is in our closet, I’d like to think this is also a group centred on mindful consumption. UPDATE: turns out the currency rates weren’t applied until after check out! Boo! I’m just going to purchase it locally. 

As for selling those accursed items... I’ve been trying to balance the desire to quickly rid myself of them and getting the most for them. Any advice would be appreciated.
I hope everybody is in good health!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @SouthernPurseGal, I’m so glad you got the vaccine. Whew re the five hour drive! @BowieFan1971, I’m so glad your DH was able to get one. I hope that your grandparents are okay! I remember that it was a long drive from your place and I’m sure your mom really appreciates you taking the time.
> @ElainePG, I was thinking that I would have classified your mulberry as a taupe in the brown family. I love both.
> @whateve, I adore anthracite and metallic, and love your chosen grey bags! I had a hard time figuring out which ones to save for metallic week.
> @Jereni, i love your selection. The taupe, gray, and brown tones really merge for me, and I think these could fit in either week.
> 
> here are my black and grey bags:
> (for the most part, the  H bags are custom colored, weather proofed rescues with HW brushed by @docride)
> Black barenia 30B, brushed phw
> box retourne Kelly 28, brushed phw;
> Shiny croc chaine d’ancre, ghw
> BV Karung leather San Marco
> Chanel so black mini chevron reissue
> View attachment 5031098
> 
> DH’s black sellier Evelyn 33, vache hunter (I included it bc I sometimes borrow it)
> 32 HAC anthracite,  engraved hw
> 30B matte metallic grey vache liegee, brushed phw, teal colvert interior
> BV grey Hobo
> View attachment 5031119
> 
> black and gray goyard St Louis PM
> View attachment 5031100
> 
> the CSGM are red and noir/natural ex Libris.
> @SakuraSakura, ITA re mindful consumption. I love your new crossbody! It’s both practical and very cute! Re advice, keep taking pride in your strength and achievements! We are here for you!


Love that BV grey hobo...don’t see that around very often


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> While this is technically a thread that focuses on what is in our closet, I’d like to think this is also a group centred on mindful consumption. UPDATE: turns out the currency rates weren’t applied until after check out! Boo! I’m just going to purchase it locally.
> 
> As for selling those accursed items... I’ve been trying to balance the desire to quickly rid myself of them and getting the most for them. Any advice would be appreciated.
> I hope everybody is in good health!
> 
> View attachment 5031137


Cute bag!!!!

price to sell but don’t give it away. If you get a lowball offer, follow your gut.


----------



## msd_bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh no, I had an appointment.  My County is still in phase one and about to go into phase two but I saw 1  County was in phase 2 in the whole State and had nothing but appointments available and no need to prove you live in the county, a state drivers license is all you need so....I made an appointment and drove 5 hrs each way for a drive thru pharmacy that was offering single dose J&J! I just wanted to get it done now instead of in May, so I can hug my mom on mothers day! She and her 90 year old husband are now  fully vaccinated too. Huge relief.


Oh good that you had a slot!!  My US based sister and her husband likewise received their first shot of Moderna.
——-

Unfortunately here in my country, we are seeing a spike again in number of cases, and it is reallY alarming!! Even higher than the peak last year.  Vaccination rollout is also is slow.  People are just having covid fatigue, that’s why more have become careless, somewhat.


----------



## mariliz11

Hi everyone! I’m new to this thread and jumping in this week with my collection (my OCD really enjoys this color categorizing )

My grey bags: Bal classic city anthracite, Michael Kors Hamilton (more olive or taupe though) and Gucci Boston Tattoo in light grey


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Am I first for grey bags? Okay… I'll post.
> I have one grey bag that I adore (the Balenciaga Town) and one that's on probation (the Mulberry).
> My plan in 2020 was to force myself to carry the Mulberry a ton, to prove one way or the other, but of course we all know what happened in 2020. So there it sits in my bag closet, sulking, and at some point I'll test it out again. In the meantime I'm still counting it in my collection, because fair is fair.
> 
> *Balenciaga Town, Anthracite, RGGH*
> 
> View attachment 5030603
> 
> 
> *Mulberry Small Bayswater, Shiny Goat, SHW*
> View attachment 5030604


I really like your Mulberry. I didn't know this design was also called small bayswater. I thought it had a different name. What does this beauty weight? You Bal is very fun nd looks very light weight.


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this thread and jumping in this week with my collection (my OCD really enjoys this color categorizing )
> 
> My grey bags: Bal classic city anthracite, Michael Kors Hamilton (more olive or taupe though) and Gucci Boston Tattoo in light grey
> 
> View attachment 5031314


Welcome to the thread. Lovely grey bags.


----------



## dcooney4

Hazzelnut said:


> I’m not sure if this Marc Jacobs would be classed as grey? But that’s what I see it as in my wardrobe. Definitely one of my favourites!
> 
> View attachment 5030709


Very Cool!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> View attachment 5030999
> 
> 
> Anthracite Balenciaga club bag, new to me since last year at this time. Bought during lockdown, I haven't carried it yet.
> 
> Honorary mention, a bag I also include in metallics. Coach Poppy cinch. This has been in my collection since 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031000


I adore this bucket bag. The Bal is lovely too.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Here are my gray bags. Some these are really ‘taupe’ but I don’t think they would fit in brown/tan week so will include them here.
> 
> Coach Borough
> Prada double zip in Argilla
> Tory Burch Lee Radziwell
> Chanel charcoal reissue WOC
> 
> View attachment 5031093


So chic! I love them all.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> @SouthernPurseGal, I’m so glad you got the vaccine. Whew re the five hour drive! @BowieFan1971, I’m so glad your DH was able to get one. I hope that your grandparents are okay! I remember that it was a long drive from your place and I’m sure your mom really appreciates you taking the time.
> @ElainePG, I was thinking that I would have classified your mulberry as a taupe in the brown family. I love both.
> @whateve, I adore anthracite and metallic, and love your chosen grey bags! I had a hard time figuring out which ones to save for metallic week.
> @Jereni, i love your selection. The taupe, gray, and brown tones really merge for me, and I think these could fit in either week.
> 
> here are my black and grey bags:
> (for the most part, the  H bags are custom colored, weather proofed rescues with HW brushed by @docride)
> Black barenia 30B, brushed phw
> box retourne Kelly 28, brushed phw;
> Shiny croc chaine d’ancre, ghw
> BV Karung leather San Marco
> Chanel so black mini chevron reissue
> View attachment 5031098
> 
> DH’s black sellier Evelyn 33, vache hunter (I included it bc I sometimes borrow it)
> 32 HAC anthracite,  engraved hw
> 30B matte metallic grey vache liegee, brushed phw, teal colvert interior
> BV grey Hobo
> View attachment 5031119
> 
> black and gray goyard St Louis PM
> View attachment 5031100
> 
> the CSGM are red and noir/natural ex Libris.
> @SakuraSakura, ITA re mindful consumption. I love your new crossbody! It’s both practical and very cute! Re advice, keep taking pride in your strength and achievements! We are here for you!


Amazing selection of bags. I love that chevron Chanel .


----------



## BowieFan1971

mariliz11 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this thread and jumping in this week with my collection (my OCD really enjoys this color categorizing )
> 
> My grey bags: Bal classic city anthracite, Michael Kors Hamilton (more olive or taupe though) and Gucci Boston Tattoo in light grey
> 
> View attachment 5031314


Welcome! Love your Gucci! I have a vintage Boston of theirs in navy.


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> Welcome! Love your Gucci! I have a vintage Boston of theirs in navy.


Thank you! I think it’s a classic too!


----------



## baghabitz34

My grey bags, same as last year:

MCM Sarah hobo, Coach Casey, MK pouchette


----------



## mariliz11

baghabitz34 said:


> My grey bags, same as last year:
> View attachment 5031414
> MCM Sarah hobo, Coach Casey, MK pouchette


Love that MCM grey hue and texture!


----------



## Jereni

mariliz11 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this thread and jumping in this week with my collection (my OCD really enjoys this color categorizing )
> 
> My grey bags: Bal classic city anthracite, Michael Kors Hamilton (more olive or taupe though) and Gucci Boston Tattoo in light grey
> 
> View attachment 5031314



Welcome! Lovely bags. I used to have that MK bag in a cream color, it is a cute piece.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> View attachment 5030999
> 
> 
> Anthracite Balenciaga club bag, new to me since last year at this time. Bought during lockdown, I haven't carried it yet.
> 
> Honorary mention, a bag I also include in metallics. Coach Poppy cinch. This has been in my collection since 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031000



Love your gray bags! That hobo is fun!



880 said:


> @SouthernPurseGal, I’m so glad you got the vaccine. Whew re the five hour drive! @BowieFan1971, I’m so glad your DH was able to get one. I hope that your grandparents are okay! I remember that it was a long drive from your place and I’m sure your mom really appreciates you taking the time.
> @ElainePG, I was thinking that I would have classified your mulberry as a taupe in the brown family. I love both.
> @whateve, I adore anthracite and metallic, and love your chosen grey bags! I had a hard time figuring out which ones to save for metallic week.
> @Jereni, i love your selection. The taupe, gray, and brown tones really merge for me, and I think these could fit in either week.
> 
> here are my black and grey bags:
> (for the most part, the  H bags are custom colored, weather proofed rescues with HW brushed by @docride)
> Black barenia 30B, brushed phw
> box retourne Kelly 28, brushed phw;
> Shiny croc chaine d’ancre, ghw
> BV Karung leather San Marco
> Chanel so black mini chevron reissue
> View attachment 5031098
> 
> DH’s black sellier Evelyn 33, vache hunter (I included it bc I sometimes borrow it)
> 32 HAC anthracite,  engraved hw
> 30B matte metallic grey vache liegee, brushed phw, teal colvert interior
> BV grey Hobo
> View attachment 5031119
> 
> black and gray goyard St Louis PM
> View attachment 5031100
> 
> the CSGM are red and noir/natural ex Libris.
> @SakuraSakura, ITA re mindful consumption. I love your new crossbody! It’s both practical and very cute! Re advice, keep taking pride in your strength and achievements! We are here for you!



That lighter gray Birkin


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Elaine, these are both beautiful grey bags!
> I love the slouchy, insouciance of your Bal Town. The Small Bayswater is a great colour.


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

Hazzelnut said:


> I’m not sure if this Marc Jacobs would be classed as grey? But that’s what I see it as in my wardrobe. Definitely one of my favourites!
> 
> View attachment 5030709


This looks like the night sky! I love it!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Love the Bal, I always think they look like *the perfect bag for a Bad A$$ Woman, the kind that take no $hite from anyone*. I think you fit the bill perfectly Elaine!
> 
> So cute!


Ya think???


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> View attachment 5030999
> 
> 
> Anthracite Balenciaga club bag, new to me since last year at this time. Bought during lockdown, I haven't carried it yet.
> 
> Honorary mention, a bag I also include in metallics. Coach Poppy cinch. This has been in my collection since 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031000


That's a terrific Bal bag! Excited to see how you decide to style it, once the lockdown lifts.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous gray bags! That Mulberry must be a warm gray! *What is it you don’t like about it?*


I think what it comes down to is that it's too deep. Other than that, the design is good (double-zip, one open area in the middle, and a turnlock section in the front for my phone). And it doesn't weigh a lot. The original strap had been too thin, but I replaced it with a wide fabric one from Etsy which fixxed the problem. There's nothing I can do about the depth, though. I prefer bags that lie more flat against my body.

So it's still on probation, and once my bags are in rotation again I'll give it a really good try. But if I feel like I'm fighting with it, out it goes.


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh no, I had an appointment.  My County is still in phase one and about to go into phase two but I saw 1  County was in phase 2 in the whole State and had nothing but appointments available and no need to prove you live in the county, a state drivers license is all you need so....I made an appointment and drove 5 hrs each way for a drive thru pharmacy that was offering single dose J&J! I just wanted to get it done now instead of in May, so I can hug my mom on mothers day! She and her 90 year old husband are now  fully vaccinated too. Huge relief.


That's terrific. I'm so glad for you. 
Yes, hugging mothers is important! I'll be able to hug mine at the end of April. She's already been fully vaccinated, and Mr. PG and I will hopefully be several weeks past our second dose of the Moderna vaccine.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Here are my gray bags. Some these are really ‘taupe’ but I don’t think they would fit in brown/tan week so will include them here.
> 
> Coach Borough
> Prada double zip in Argilla
> Tory Burch Lee Radziwell
> Chanel charcoal reissue WOC
> 
> View attachment 5031093


What a beautiful collection! I love that each one is a different style.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Oh good that you had a slot!!  My US based sister and her husband likewise received their first shot of Moderna.
> ——-
> 
> Unfortunately here in my country, we are seeing a spike again in number of cases, and it is reallY alarming!! Even higher than the peak last year.  Vaccination rollout is also is slow.  *People are just having covid fatigue, that’s why more have become careless, somewhat.*


That's happening in some parts of the U.S. as well. People say they are "tired of the virus." Well, at some level I can understand that, but the thing is… it's a virus. It doesn't have a brain. It doesn't have emotions. It isn't tired of us.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I really like your Mulberry. I didn't know this design was also called small bayswater. I thought it had a different name. What does this beauty weight? You Bal is very fun nd looks very light weight.


The Mulberry doesn't weigh very much. But because it's deep, and stiff, it sticks out too much from my hip. So it's cumbersome to carry, and I think it pulls in a bad way on my spine/shoulder. 
I start physical therapy today, and at some point I may bring the bag to my physical therapist and ask her for her opinion.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> My grey bags, same as last year:
> View attachment 5031414
> MCM Sarah hobo, Coach Casey, MK pouchette


These are such pretty pale grey bags.


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> My grey bags, same as last year:
> View attachment 5031414
> MCM Sarah hobo, Coach Casey, MK pouchette


ohmigosh - I don't remember your MCM Sarah - that's lovely! What a pretty color!


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Cute bag!!!!
> 
> price to sell but don’t give it away. If you get a lowball offer, follow your gut.



You always have such good advice, BowieFan1971! It was a $300 offer on my groom cles which felt kind of insulting as it's like new with box/tags/receipt.


----------



## SakuraSakura

The plot thickens... I found this beautiful orange version on the bay so we'll see if I win or not. If not, I will be picking one up in lilac.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> Oh good that you had a slot!!  My US based sister and her husband likewise received their first shot of Moderna.
> ——-
> 
> Unfortunately here in my country, we are seeing a spike again in number of cases, and it is reallY alarming!! Even higher than the peak last year.  Vaccination rollout is also is slow.  People are just having covid fatigue, that’s why more have become careless, somewhat.



Same here: the numbers are going up, again and vaccines are like unicorns. 
Still I decided to grab the chance to travel to see my children in the upcoming Easter break. I won´t go anywhere, just drive my car and stay in my flat when I´m there except for one essential grocery shopping run as I can´t take all the groceries for the whole week with me from here. 
I just can´t let the chance pass- who knows how the situation will develop and when I can see my children, again.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Amazing selection of bags. I love that chevron Chanel .



+1


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> The plot thickens... I found this beautiful orange version on the bay so we'll see if I win or not. If not, I will be picking one up in lilac.



It is mine now.


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> What a beautiful collection! I love that each one is a different style.



Thanks! That’s kind of you to say, especially as I was looking at them and thinking - hmm three of these are top handle and maybe I need more variety.

But I guess at least the TB is small and single handle so therefore slightly different. I freakin love that bag.


----------



## More bags

@Hazzelnut stellar Marc Jacobs bag.
@BowieFan1971 I like your Coach Prairie satchel. Yay on DH getting his first vaccine shot.
@whateve congratulations on your Anthracite Club bag - it's a great colour. Your Coach Poppy Cinch is cute and the skates charm is adorable.
@Jereni amazing grey bags, they are all wonderful and I keep checking the TB website for Lee Radziwill double bags everytime you post your bag pics.
@880 stunning black and grey bags and CSGMs! I especially love your Kelly, Chaine D'Ancre Clutch, Mini Reissue and BV Hobo
@SakuraSakura good luck with your sales! That bag is cute, the face!
@mariliz11 Welcome to the thread. Fantastic grey bags.
@baghabitz34 beautiful light grey bags - so elegant!


----------



## More bags

My grey bags,
*2017*

Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29)












*2021*

Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case


----------



## 880

mariliz11 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this thread and jumping in this week with my collection (my OCD really enjoys this color categorizing )
> 
> My grey bags: Bal classic city anthracite, Michael Kors Hamilton (more olive or taupe though) and Gucci Boston Tattoo in light grey
> 
> View attachment 5031314


Belated Welcome! I love your grey selection, esp the Michael Kors Hamilton!
@More bags, I adore your Masai and your style and color curation! Your photos make colorful bags seem wearable and your neutral bags seem extra lush, rich, and full of depth. love your chanel metallic! I forgot, did this Masai come with a longer strap with a crossbody opti9n?
@crystal_cat, love your versace black bags. The quilting is stunning!
@Hazzelnut, I love your MJ galaxy bag!
@baghabitz34, that pouchette is so cute! as is your owl pillow!
@msd_bags, I’m so sorry to hear you are having a covid spike! Pls stay safe! Same to @cowgirlsboots on your upcoming Easter break to see your family! Hugs
@ElainePG, ITA with @Cookiefiend re the bad a$$ quality of your bal bag  If you are thinking about wearing your mulberry more, how about lengthening the top handles and carrying it in the crook of your arm. That’s what I do with the bags that are too deepmto rest under my shoulder carry. EDIT: ITA with @dcooney4 if it pulls on your back or spine it has to go. Pain is no good
@Purses & Perfumes, its Not too late to post your BV a knot  +1 on your ferragamo large bag divider analysis! And I love your promenade pouch.
@Purses & Perfumes, @Cookiefiend, I think I share your love of structured bags, but then I realized, I love a structured bag that’s weathered and has lost its shape (there should be a rolling eye emoticon here) @Cookiefiend, hope this week is a better one!
@SouthernPurseGal, I love your bell du jour bag!
@CoachMaven, I love your collection esp your Ergo XL. I’ve never seen one before and it looks somehow cuddly
@Jereni, I meant to compliment you on your action shot of the belt bag with pearls! Fingers crossed that you can find the green one! somehow I think all of your top handles are very different, yet there is cohesion to your curation. And, your dreamer below is perfect for warmer weather!
@doni, thanks! Yep, everything is going (walls, ceiling, floors, bathrooms, kitchen, closets, electric, plumbing, gas, fireplace will be gutted and redone — it hasn’t been touched since the 1970s), but we’re applying to see if we can widen entryway to the main terrace ( in theory the idea is if you cannot see the renovation from the ground — which you cannot, bc of the depth of the terrace— it should be doable) We just have to jump through a lot of hoops to get there.
@dcooney4, @More bags, @Jereni, @BowieFan1971, @doni  thank you for your kind words!

PS. i was originally going to post my camo bag with white bags, but then thought it’s mainly gray, so an updated pic:


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case



Gorgeous collection! That one hanging is one of the best looking hobos I’ve ever seen, so it makes sense that it’s Hermes.


----------



## Jereni

It’s SPRING!!!!!!!!!

Broke out my most summery bag today, mini Coach Dreamer. At least I think that’s the right model name.

Love the soft woven detail on this bag.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> My grey bags, same as last year:
> View attachment 5031414
> MCM Sarah hobo, Coach Casey, MK pouchette


The MCM leather is beautiful.


----------



## doni

Admiring everyone’s gray collections!
And very happy for anyone getting the vaccine, really I am, although each time I read of it I can’t help feeling angry about the mess we have made of it in Europe, as @cowgirlsboots says, vaccines are like rare unicorns here, total disaster...

@880 love your paintings! And that apartment! Are you really stripping it down? Please tell me you are keeping those window shutters...


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> The Mulberry doesn't weigh very much. But because it's deep, and stiff, it sticks out too much from my hip. So it's cumbersome to carry, and I think it pulls in a bad way on my spine/shoulder.
> I start physical therapy today, and at some point I may bring the bag to my physical therapist and ask her for her opinion.


I think it has served its purpose and it is time to let it go. As much as I like it , forcing yourself to wear it doesn’t sound fun.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case


That Evelyne is so Perfect.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

So many lovely grey bags!  I haven't fully caught up with this thread yet, but decided to jump in right here.


880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes, its Not too late to post your BV a knot  +1 on your ferragamo large bag divider analysis! And I love your promenade pouch.
> @Purses & Perfumes, @Cookiefiend, I think I share your love of structured bags, but then I realized, I love a structured bag that’s weathered and has lost its shape (there should be a rolling eye emoticon here)


Thank you, I really like the Promenade Pouch because the size is larger than a wallet on chain and the branding is very discreet.  Also, the chain can be detached, thereby turning it into a clutch.  Very versatile.
Regarding structured bags, I understand exactly what you mean.  I think soft, yet slightly structured bags are more comfortable to carry, especially when used as a shoulder bag.  If I am just hand-carrying, more structure is okay, but I do struggle with bags that completely puddle.
I love the pictures of your beautiful airy, bright new apartment, the lovely bags and the painting.  Would love to hear your design/plan for the apartment, as you go through the process.
@More bags, the leather on that Massai cut looks wonderful.  And that Bolide.
@msd_bags, I think I might be having a bit of covid fatigue myself.  I continue to be very careful and diligent of course, and nothing has changed with all the precautions I am taking.  On a positive note, it's my favorite season -- spring, and it has been sunny and warm.
@Jereni, lovely picture and your mini dreamer is perfect for spring!  Speaking of spring made me realize I have bought no clothing all of last year (which is not a bad thing, since I have enough clothes).   Is anyone getting into spring fashions and/or additions to the wardrobe?  On my part, I am not planning any additions (at least not just yet).


----------



## baghabitz34

@mariliz11, @ElainePG, @Cookiefiend, @More bags, @dcooney4 thanks! Appreciate all the compliments 
@880 thanks for noticing the owl pillow. Got lucky one day & found it on clearance at Pier1


----------



## More bags

@ElainePG Best wishes with physical therapy!
@880 thank you for your kind words. The Chanel Reissue Camera bag is an easy to use bag, great capacity, lightweight and secured with a zipper. The Massai Cut, yes, you are right on, it comes with a long strap from crossbody carry. I am height challenged and I usually carry it with the short strap as a shoulder bag. A taller person would look great carrying it as a crossbody.
@Jereni thank you for your sweet words and Massai Cut love. The leather has a wonderful hand feel. I love your Coach Dreamer and your sunglasses.
@dcooney4 thank you so much. I appreciate the Evelyne love. She’s frequently carried, just a great, practical bag for my lifestyle.
@Purses & Perfumes thank you! Yes, the Massai leather is smooth and slouchy and the Bolide is carried frequently - great structure, ample capacity for what I carry daily and a versatile bag for my needs.
Seconding @880, I also adore your Miss Dior Promenade Pouch, it is perfect in black and GHW.
@baghabitz34 super cute owl pillow!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Sorry I haven't been commenting on this Thread as much the last while. Probably won't be for at least a few more days. Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers, recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week... 

Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder... 

Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it. 

Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting on this Thread as much the last while. Probably won't be for at least a few more days. Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers, recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


Jen, I am so sorry to hear about your coworker. My heart breaks for her family and for you, too. There aren’t enough words to provide comfort. Know I hold you close to my heart.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Jen, I am so sorry to hear about your coworker. My heart breaks for her family and for you, too. There aren’t enough words to provide comfort. Know I hold you close to my heart.



Thank you!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I feel for you guys in Europe! I'm an EU citizen as well an American & it is a bit surreal  to see the US now crushing the vaccine rollout in comparison, after listening all last summer/early autumn to my friends and family in the EU report that things were going so well (when the US could not seem to do anything but allow the virus to run rampant). Its like my daughters, at least one of them is having a meltdown about something at all times. But in this situation it's the Old World and the New not managing to manage the pandemic properly at the same time. (Kind of understandable from Europe, though as there are so many leaders of countries, where in the US we had no excuse for having such a lack of executive management.)


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> The card holder is Coach, but I'm pretty sure it's an old design. I got it on either eBay or Poshmark, can't remember which. It was very difficult to find a cardholder with six slots, which is what I need. Most of them only have four. Coach was the only brand I was able to find that was large enough, and was also pretty.


Thank you it's really lovely! I'm into card holders than wallets these days.


BowieFan1971 said:


> My revised black bag collection... the Ferragamo arrived today! I love her...everything I hoped she would be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028409
> View attachment 5028410
> View attachment 5028411


Your Ferragamo bag is beautiful congratulations!


whateve said:


> My blacks. Not very good pictures but I got them all. No change since last year.
> Coach 1998 Gramercy satchel, Coach early 1990s Sheridan Marietta drawstring, Coach 2014 studded mini Preston, Henri Bendel 2014 No. 7 camera bag.
> View attachment 5028425
> 
> Coach early 1970s buckle pouch, Michael Kors 2019 Manhattan satchel, Coach 2015 Dakotah, Coach 2001 large slim shoulder bag with Coach create tearoses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028427


I love your collection, The Sheridan and the Marietta are my favourites!


crystal_cat said:


> My two black handbags


Beautiful black bags!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5029272
> 
> Traveling to get my single dose J&J shot  today with my Belle de juor cabas shopper tote deal with my jujube nylon and massaccesi metallic leather(lined in lamb!) pouches.


I love this bag! the leather looks so soft, buttery! Congratulations on getting the vaccine!


880 said:


> i spent an hour mucking around with acrylic paint (havent used acrylic in several decades). I also figured since the second apt is going to be gut renovated - walls ceiling floors ripped out,  plumbing, electric and gas, kitchen, bath rooms all redone, I could mess it up and use it as a studio as much as I wanted lol. Color palette was a bit inspired by my favorite dead stock vintage Donald Brooks wool dress (bought on eBay for 57 usd) and worn here with my vache liegee 30B metallic rescue, brushed Phw, teal colvert interior, lovingly restored by @docride. And, at least when I paint, I find a second use for aged work out clothes
> View attachment 5029279
> View attachment 5029280
> View attachment 5029281
> View attachment 5029282
> View attachment 5029283


You look fabulous! I love the artwork!


ElainePG said:


> Am I first for grey bags? Okay… I'll post.
> I have one grey bag that I adore (the Balenciaga Town) and one that's on probation (the Mulberry).
> My plan in 2020 was to force myself to carry the Mulberry a ton, to prove one way or the other, but of course we all know what happened in 2020. So there it sits in my bag closet, sulking, and at some point I'll test it out again. In the meantime I'm still counting it in my collection, because fair is fair.
> 
> *Balenciaga Town, Anthracite, RGGH*
> 
> View attachment 5030603
> 
> 
> *Mulberry Small Bayswater, Shiny Goat, SHW*
> View attachment 5030604


Lovely bags, beautiful Bal town!


whateve said:


> View attachment 5030999
> 
> 
> Anthracite Balenciaga club bag, new to me since last year at this time. Bought during lockdown, I haven't carried it yet.
> 
> Honorary mention, a bag I also include in metallics. Coach Poppy cinch. This has been in my collection since 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031000


Beautiful! I love the club bag!


Jereni said:


> Here are my gray bags. Some these are really ‘taupe’ but I don’t think they would fit in brown/tan week so will include them here.
> 
> Coach Borough
> Prada double zip in Argilla
> Tory Burch Lee Radziwell
> Chanel charcoal reissue WOC
> 
> View attachment 5031093


Lovely Grey bags!


880 said:


> @SouthernPurseGal, I’m so glad you got the vaccine. Whew re the five hour drive! @BowieFan1971, I’m so glad your DH was able to get one. I hope that your grandparents are okay! I remember that it was a long drive from your place and I’m sure your mom really appreciates you taking the time.
> @ElainePG, I was thinking that I would have classified your mulberry as a taupe in the brown family. I love both.
> @whateve, I adore anthracite and metallic, and love your chosen grey bags! I had a hard time figuring out which ones to save for metallic week.
> @Jereni, i love your selection. The taupe, gray, and brown tones really merge for me, and I think these could fit in either week.
> 
> here are my black and grey bags:
> (for the most part, the  H bags are custom colored, matte finish (my preference) weather proofed rescues with HW brushed by @docride)
> Black barenia 30B, brushed phw
> box retourne Kelly 28, brushed phw;
> Shiny croc chaine d’ancre, ghw
> BV Karung leather San Marco
> Chanel so black mini chevron reissue
> View attachment 5031098
> 
> DH’s black sellier Evelyn 33, vache hunter (I included it bc I sometimes borrow it)
> 32 HAC anthracite, clemence,  engraved hw
> 30B matte metallic grey vache liegee, brushed phw, teal colvert interior
> BV grey Hobo
> View attachment 5031119
> 
> black and gray goyard St Louis PM
> View attachment 5031100
> 
> the CSGM are red and noir/natural ex Libris.
> @SakuraSakura, ITA re mindful consumption. I love your new crossbody! It’s both practical and very cute! Re advice, keep taking pride in your strength and achievements! We are here for you!


Beautiful Black and Grey bags!


mariliz11 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this thread and jumping in this week with my collection (my OCD really enjoys this color categorizing )
> 
> My grey bags: Bal classic city anthracite, Michael Kors Hamilton (more olive or taupe though) and Gucci Boston Tattoo in light grey
> 
> View attachment 5031314


Beautiful! I love the Bal! Welcome!


baghabitz34 said:


> My grey bags, same as last year:
> View attachment 5031414
> MCM Sarah hobo, Coach Casey, MK pouchette


Lovely set of Gray bags! the Coach is my favourite!


ElainePG said:


> That's happening in some parts of the U.S. as well. People say they are "tired of the virus." Well, at some level I can understand that, *but the thing is… it's a virus. It doesn't have a brain. It doesn't have emotions. It isn't tired of us. *


Good point!


More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case


lovely Greys, I love them all!


Jereni said:


> It’s SPRING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Broke out my most summery bag today, mini Coach Dreamer. At least I think that’s the right model name.
> 
> Love the soft woven detail on this bag.
> View attachment 5031978


beautiful!


JenJBS said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting on this Thread as much the last while. Probably won't be for at least a few more days. Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers, recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


I'm sorry to hear about your co-worker


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

And thanks @880 i love the YSL shopper too, it's just so easy. I can live with an open top occasionally now that I have a 2-3 pouch system and can clip them to the bag so I won't lose anything if the bag tumbles.


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your co-worker



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting on this Thread as much the last while. Probably won't be for at least a few more days. Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers, recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


Wow....that is just...horrible. For everyone. I am so sorry to hear this and just wish I could give everyone involved a big hug and a dose of grace.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> That's happening in some parts of the U.S. as well. People say they are "tired of the virus." Well, at some level I can understand that, but the thing is… it's a virus. It doesn't have a brain. It doesn't have emotions. It isn't tired of us.



Yes! Exactly! Well said!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow....that is just...horrible. For everyone. I am so sorry to hear this and just wish I could give everyone involved a big hug and a dose of grace.



Thank you!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

keodi said:


> I love this bag! the leather looks so soft, buttery! Congratulations on getting the vaccine!


Thank you!! I had an identical one years ago but then I sold it. I always regretted that but now I don't because I bought this one for a hundred dollars!


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting on this Thread as much the last while. Probably won't be for at least a few more days. Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers, recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


I'm so deeply sorry. This is an impossible situation for everyone involved. My deepest condolences to you and her family.  


Spoiler: Sharing similar experiences from myself and others on TPF, so that you know you're not alone in how you feel.



At the end of Jan this year, a friend of mine slipped into a coma and things just went all sorts of wrong. They focused on covid and kept testing for it, and in the end, it turned out to be something entirely unrelated. She didn't survive either, so I know exactly what you're describing. The what-ifs and if-only...your brain can't help but wonder and it adds another layer to the grief. I also mentioned earlier on that I lost someone to cancer because- yet, again- covid meant he didn't get immediate admission in hospital (every ward was full of covid cases) or get the right tests early enough, and unfortunately the result was that he passed away. I constantly ask myself what if he had been tested and diagnosed with the cancer earlier...what if. 
I believe it's normal for everyone to question and wonder if things could have played out differently. It's part of the grieving process so please allow yourself to feel whatever you're feeling. I hope that once the initial loss has passed, you'll be able to focus on the positive memories you shared with her instead of the difficult end. Certainly, I'm trying to reach that place with the people I have lost.

You're right, covid isn't the only risk at all but, unfortunately, it has overtaken everything and prevented people from accessing other types of medical treatment they may need urgently. We have a TPF member who needed to start chemotherapy and posted that her treatment was postponed due to covid, and another TPF member who needed to get dialysis and back surgery, iirc, and she also had to wait for _months_ because of lockdowns.
The pandemic is scary enough but real life isn't pausing to allow us to deal with the covid crisis; life is carrying on and other problems are happening concurrently. It's overwhelming. 


I love that you researched Chinese funeral customs; it's such a considerate and loving thing to do (and it's exactly what I expect of you knowing the little I do of your wonderful character from TPF). I'm sure your effort was deeply appreciated and I hope it gave you some comfort to be able to be a part of the process.
Please take care of yourself as you heal and know that we're all here for you.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting on this Thread as much the last while. Probably won't be for at least a few more days. Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers, recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


I'm so sorry. From what I've read, meningitis can get deadly very quickly. I had a cousin who died as a baby from it.


----------



## Hazzelnut

JenJBS said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting on this Thread as much the last while. Probably won't be for at least a few more days. Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers, recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.



Sending lots of love your way


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> I'm so deeply sorry. This is an impossible situation for everyone involved. My deepest condolences to you and her family.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sharing similar experiences from myself and others on TPF, so that you know you're not alone in how you feel.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of Jan this year, a friend of mine slipped into a coma and things just went all sorts of wrong. They focused on covid and kept testing for it, and in the end, it turned out to be something entirely unrelated. She didn't survive either, so I know exactly what you're describing. The what-ifs and if-only...your brain can't help but wonder and it adds another layer to the grief. I also mentioned earlier on that I lost someone to cancer because- yet, again- covid meant he didn't get immediate admission in hospital (every ward was full of covid cases) or get the right tests early enough, and unfortunately the result was that he passed away. I constantly ask myself what if he had been tested and diagnosed with the cancer earlier...what if.
> I believe it's normal for everyone to question and wonder if things could have played out differently. It's part of the grieving process so please allow yourself to feel whatever you're feeling. I hope that once the initial loss has passed, you'll be able to focus on the positive memories you shared with her instead of the difficult end. Certainly, I'm trying to reach that place with the people I have lost.
> 
> You're right, covid isn't the only risk at all but, unfortunately, it has overtaken everything and prevented people from accessing other types of medical treatment they may need urgently. We have a TPF member who needed to start chemotherapy and posted that her treatment was postponed due to covid, and another TPF member who needed to get dialysis and back surgery, iirc, and she also had to wait for _months_ because of lockdowns.
> The pandemic is scary enough but real life isn't pausing to allow us to deal with the covid crisis; life is carrying on and other problems are happening concurrently. It's overwhelming.
> 
> 
> I love that you researched Chinese funeral customs; it's such a considerate and loving thing to do (and it's exactly what I expect of you knowing the little I do of your wonderful character from TPF). I'm sure your effort was deeply appreciated and I hope it gave you some comfort to be able to be a part of the process.
> Please take care of yourself as you heal and know that we're all here for you.



Thank you, sweet friend!    I'm so sorry for your losses. So much sadness the last 15 months. So many tragedies.

Making sure no one in the office goofs at the funeral seemed the least I could do for the family. I really enjoyed learning about Chinese New Year from her.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Hazzelnut said:


> Sending lots of love your way



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry. From what I've read, meningitis can get deadly very quickly. I had a cousin who died as a baby from it.



Thank you!  I'm so sorry about your cousin. It's a vicious disease.


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting on this Thread as much the last while. Probably won't be for at least a few more days. Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers, recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


Such sad news.


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> Such sad news.



Thank you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

JenJBS said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting on this Thread as much the last while. Probably won't be for at least a few more days. Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers, recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.



  We’re here when you’re ready to return, whether it be in days or months. I’m so sorry to hear this.


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> We’re here when you’re ready to return, whether it be in days or months. I’m so sorry to hear this.



Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting on this Thread as much the last while. Probably won't be for at least a few more days. Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers, recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


I am sorry for the loss of your co-worker.  The circle of life ...birth, death, rebirth ...always seems tragic when it hits someone like this.  Hugs


----------



## SakuraSakura

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!



You’re among friends here ♥️


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting on this Thread as much the last while. Probably won't be for at least a few more days. Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers, recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.



So sorry for your loss. From our interactions on TPF, I knew that you were an incredibly thoughtful and caring person, and I can’t imagine how it feels like to lose someone on top of dealing with everything else going on with the pandemic. It’s so kind of you to learn about the customs of Chinese funeral, I’m sure this would bring some comfort to her family, knowing how much their daughter/wife meant to someone else. As a Chinese myself, I know this would mean a lot to them.

I’ve only made a few comments here and there on this thread, but have been following it on and off since the start of the year. I know you have a wonderful community here for you when you return. A big hug



southernbelle43 said:


> I am sorry for the loss of your co-worker.  The circle of life ...birth, death, rebirth ...always seems tragic when it hits someone like this.  Hugs



Couldn’t have said this better myself.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> It is mine now.


What a cutie! I love the little "face" on the front. It's like having a buddy with you when you go out!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case


I love, love, LOVE the new bags you added. That Massai Cut…


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> It’s SPRING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Broke out my most summery bag today, mini Coach Dreamer. At least I think that’s the right model name.
> 
> Love the soft woven detail on this bag.
> View attachment 5031978


What a festive bag! Perfect for spring. And so is the iced drink… and the sunnies!  Great photo!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I think it has served its purpose and it is time to let it go. As much as I like it , forcing yourself to wear it doesn’t sound fun.


I'm pretty sure you're right.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> @ElainePG Best wishes with physical therapy!
> @880 thank you for your kind words. The Chanel Reissue Camera bag is an easy to use bag, great capacity, lightweight and secured with a zipper. The Massai Cut, yes, you are right on, it comes with a long strap from crossbody carry. *I am height challenged* and I usually carry it with the short strap as a shoulder bag. A taller person would look great carrying it as a crossbody.


"Height challenged"… LOVE it!!! Yesterday my physical therapist told me that I am now permitted to bend my neck forwards to look DOWN, but I still can't bend my neck backwards to look UP. "Then how am I going to see anything?" I whined. "At my height, everything is over my head!" Needless to say, she didn't budge an inch. That's why I adore her.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting on this Thread as much the last while. Probably won't be for at least a few more days. Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers, recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


Oh, Jen, how terribly sad. What a hard time for her family, her friends, and everyone who loved her. And it sounds as though she was a special woman, with many who did love her.

Yes, you are safe here… you can share. Words are insufficient. Holding you in my heart, my dear.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> What a cutie! I love the little "face" on the front. It's like having a buddy with you when you go out!



It is! Reminds me of when we used to buddy up as small children. What feels even more rewarding is that I’m pretty sure I got the last one in stock and $25 off!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> I am sorry for the loss of your co-worker.  The circle of life ...birth, death, rebirth ...always seems tragic when it hits someone like this.  Hugs


Thank you!   




SakuraSakura said:


> You’re among friends here ♥


Thank you!  




afroken said:


> So sorry for your loss. From our interactions on TPF, I knew that you were an incredibly thoughtful and caring person, and I can’t imagine how it feels like to lose someone on top of dealing with everything else going on with the pandemic. It’s so kind of you to learn about the customs of Chinese funeral, I’m sure this would bring some comfort to her family, knowing how much their daughter/wife meant to someone else. As a Chinese myself, I know this would mean a lot to them.
> 
> I’ve only made a few comments here and there on this thread, but have been following it on and off since the start of the year. I know you have a wonderful community here for you when you return. A big hug


Thank you!    That means a lot to know the research would be appreciated. Only two coworkers knew of bringing money in a white envelope - and none that it needs to be an odd amount. She loved red, so one guy was going to wear a red tie to honor that. Thankfully learned that wearing red would not be ok. And only white flowers was good to learn - she's too young for pink. Such a fascinating culture. I'm going to keep learning, as my way of honoring her memory.




ElainePG said:


> Oh, Jen, how terribly sad. What a hard time for her family, her friends, and everyone who loved her. And it sounds as though she was a special woman, with many who did love her.
> 
> Yes, you are safe here… you can share. Words are insufficient. Holding you in my heart, my dear.


Thank you!


----------



## jayohwhy

I am so sorry for your loss @JenJBS . As a Chinese-American, I think it's wonderful that you are researching customs and it will definitely mean a lot to the family.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting on this Thread as much the last while. Probably won't be for at least a few more days. Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers, recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.



Aww, I’m so so sorry to hear about this Jen. I hope you are doing ok. It’s really nice that you are looking at customs/traditions to find an appropriate way to pay respects.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I really wish I had all my things in one place so I could play in color weeks!!!


----------



## JenJBS

jayohwhy said:


> I am so sorry for your loss @JenJBS . As a Chinese-American, I think it's wonderful that you are researching customs and it will definitely mean a lot to the family.



Thank you!  It means a lot to know that.



Jereni said:


> Aww, I’m so so sorry to hear about this Jen. I hope you are doing ok. It’s really nice that you are looking at customs/traditions to find an appropriate way to pay respects.



Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@JenJBS , I am so sorry to hear the sad news.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @JenJBS , I am so sorry to hear the sad news.



Thank you!


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.




@JenJBS, you are a brave, kind, generous, wonderful and caring person. I can only echo the thoughts of others that everything you do must be such a comfort to her family and friends. (just realized that @afroken and others have said everything already  Sending you virtual hugs during this sad time! We are here for you!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @JenJBS, you are a brave, kind, generous, wonderful and caring person. I can only echo the thoughts of others that everything you do must be such a comfort to her family and friends. (just realized that @afroken and others have said everything already  Sending you virtual hugs during this sad time! We are here for you!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting on this Thread as much the last while. Probably won't be for at least a few more days. Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers, recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


I'm jumping in on this thread after having been absent myself for a while, but wanted to respond to your distressing post. I'm so sorry to hear about your coworker. This must be hard on all of you (and especially her family, of course). How thoughtful that you are researching customs in order to support her family. Holding you in my thoughts.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I'm jumping in on this thread after having been absent myself for a while, but wanted to respond to your distressing post. I'm so sorry to hear about your coworker. This must be hard on all of you (and especially her family, of course). How thoughtful that you are researching customs in order to support her family. Holding you in my thoughts.



Thank you!  Hope all is well with you. Just in case...


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting on this Thread as much the last while. Probably won't be for at least a few more days. Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers, recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. That's why I haven't responded and commented on all the lovely black and gray bags, or other things, as much as usual. Seeing those lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.



Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My two gray bags - Just Campagne Deville 2 Plus in Glaise, Craie and Massaccesi Juliet Midi in gray Flor goat leather.
(Though the Deville is a grayish taupe, I count it as gray)


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bad thing about stress...bought two H scarves (for great prices- this is me we’re talking about) and two pair of NWT Superga on PM and Mercari This week is proving to be extremely challenging. I even developed a rash. Retail therapy...
Good thing...when I get home, WHEE!!!!!!


----------



## afroken

Participating in the colour weeks for the first time   I only have 2 gray bags, a BV Veneta in shadow and Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt. Hoping to add a gray Balenciaga City in silver hardware to my collection at some point.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bad thing about stress...bought two H scarves (for great prices- this is me we’re talking about) and two pair of NWT Superga on PM and Mercari This week is proving to be extremely challenging. I even developed a rash. Retail therapy...
> Good thing...when I get home, WHEE!!!!!!



Excited to see pics!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bad thing about stress...bought two H scarves (for great prices- this is me we’re talking about) and two pair of NWT Superga on PM and Mercari This week is proving to be extremely challenging. I even developed a rash. Retail therapy...
> Good thing...when I get home, WHEE!!!!!!


Sorry to hear about the stressful week.  I've discovered I also impulse shop when I've had a stressful or difficult week.  But it sounds like you got some good items.  Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Kimbashop

Hi all,  I have been absent from this thread for about a week now due to an unrelenting and stressful work situation. I have not even finished looking through everyone's gorgeous black bag collections but I am enjoying all the eye candy. I'm sorry that I haven't been able to comment on all of your beautiful collections. 

I thought I would post my black bag collection even though we are beyond black bags week -- hope that's OK. Not all of them are represented here, but these are most of them. I also have one more black bag on the way -- a Ferragamo Sofia medium satchel ... I love black bags! 

First up are my Black Balenciaga Bags: City in pebbled calfskin and palladium hardware: First (2003), chevre with pewter hardware; and First (2007) chevre.Yes, I own two Firsts in black leather. They are actually very different from each other 





Next is my Arayla Harlow bag. This leather is the softest I own. It is absolutely beautiful to touch. 



Next up are my three backpacks: Radley of London, a backpack made in the US-based Coach factory in the 90s by a now-defunct company (my very first high-quality bag-- I put it on layaway and paid it off in about 4 months), a Kate Spade backpack (putting this up for sale because I have enough black backpacks). 



Givenchy small Soft Antigona that I bought this past December for nearly 50% off. One of my fave bags now.




Marco Massaccesi bespoke Astral Satchel and bespoke Moderna bag (my favorite work bag): 






Vintage snakeskin bag: 



Coach Garcia Legacy Satchel (up for sale at the moment on the 'bay): 



I have other black bags as well that I don't yet have pictures of: my Rebecca Minkoff mini MAB, and two vintage bags that belonged to my mother.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> My two gray bags - Just Campagne Deville 2 Plus in Glaise, Craie and Massaccesi Juliet Midi in gray Flor goat leather.
> (Though the Deville is a grayish taupe, I count it as gray)
> View attachment 5033504


I love the two of them together -- they make a great pair.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bad thing about stress...bought two H scarves (for great prices- this is me we’re talking about) and two pair of NWT Superga on PM and Mercari This week is proving to be extremely challenging. I even developed a rash. Retail therapy...
> Good thing...when I get home, WHEE!!!!!!


Hang in there @BowieFan1971 . I have also just engaged in retail therapy after an appalling work week.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bad thing about stress...bought two H scarves (for great prices- this is me we’re talking about) and two pair of NWT Superga on PM and Mercari This week is proving to be extremely challenging. I even developed a rash. Retail therapy...
> Good thing...when I get home, WHEE!!!!!!


Hang in there - we‘re here for you!
(can’t wait to see your new scarves tho!)


afroken said:


> Participating in the colour weeks for the first time   I only have 2 gray bags, a BV Veneta in shadow and Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt. Hoping to add a gray Balenciaga City in silver hardware to my collection at some point.
> 
> View attachment 5033667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033668


oh gosh - your BV is a lovely color!


Kimbashop said:


> Hi all,  I have been absent from this thread for about a week now due to an unrelenting and stressful work situation. I have not even finished looking through everyone's gorgeous black bag collections but I am enjoying all the eye candy. I'm sorry that I haven't been able to comment on all of your beautiful collections.
> 
> I thought I would post my black bag collection even though we are beyond black bags week -- hope that's OK. Not all of them are represented here, but these are most of them. I also have one more black bag on the way -- a Ferragamo Sofia medium satchel ... I love black bags!
> 
> First up are my Black Balenciaga Bags: City in pebbled calfskin and palladium hardware: First (2003), chevre with pewter hardware; and First (2007) chevre.Yes, I own two Firsts in black leather. They are actually very different from each other
> View attachment 5033761
> View attachment 5033762
> View attachment 5033764
> 
> 
> Next is my Arayla Harlow bag. This leather is the softest I own. It is absolutely beautiful to touch.
> View attachment 5033769
> 
> 
> Next up are my three backpacks: Radley of London, a backpack made in the US-based Coach factory in the 90s by a now-defunct company (my very first high-quality bag-- I put it on layaway and paid it off in about 4 months), a Kate Spade backpack (putting this up for sale because I have enough black backpacks).
> View attachment 5033779
> 
> 
> Givenchy small Soft Antigona that I bought this past December for nearly 50% off. One of my fave bags now.
> 
> View attachment 5033786
> 
> 
> Marco Massaccesi bespoke Astral Satchel and bespoke Moderna bag (my favorite work bag):
> View attachment 5033789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033801
> 
> 
> Vintage snakeskin bag:
> View attachment 5033794
> 
> 
> Coach Garcia Legacy Satchel (up for sale at the moment on the 'bay):
> View attachment 5033800
> 
> 
> I have other black bags as well that I don't yet have pictures of: my Rebecca Minkoff mini MAB, and two vintage bags that belonged to my mother.


Wow.... just wow! ❤️


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kimbashop said:


> I love the two of them together -- they make a great pair.


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My grey Miss Dior bag.  I have been wanting a grey Dior bag for a while.  I was debating if I should get another Lady Dior in the small (ABC) size.  But when I saw this beauty in pristine condition, I could not resist.  I love the blue grey shade and placed Mr. Koala, who is more of a true grey next to this bag to better show the blue undertones to this grey bag. 
Just noticed the picture is a bit lopsided.  I'm not sure how to fix it now, so I am just going to leave it as is.


----------



## JenJBS

@Kimbashop Sorry about the stressful work situation. Hope things improve.   

@Purses & Perfumes Mr. Koala is adorable!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5033870
> 
> My grey Miss Dior bag.  I have been wanting a grey Dior bag for a while.  I was debating if I should get another Lady Dior in the small (ABC) size.  But when I saw this beauty in pristine condition, I could not resist.  I love the blue grey shade and placed Mr. Koala, who is more of a true grey next to this bag to better show the blue undertones to this grey bag.
> Just noticed the picture is a bit lopsided/not straight.  I'm not sure how to fix it now, so I am just going to leave it as is.


What a beauty! I love your Miss Dior! The colour looks very warm and lovely and certainly is a great neutral. My fingertips yearn to stroke the soft leather and my nose to smell the heavenly dior scent!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a beauty! I love your Miss Dior! The colour looks very warm and lovely and certainly is a great neutral. My fingertips yearn to stroke the soft leather and my nose to smell the heavenly dior scent!


Thank you!  Yes, the color is a great neutral and can be worn year round -- light enough for summer and great for other seasons.   I'm a big fan of Dior leather as well!


----------



## CoachMaven

Here are my grays:
Coach Dufflette in heathered grey


Coach Zoe in petrol


MZ Wallace Small Sutton in gray snake


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Seeing all the different shades of grey I might have a grey bag to show, too:
metallic gunmetal with pink cannage stitching
Dior+Anselm Reyle, limited edition 2011
wallet on chain


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Seeing all the different shades of grey I might have a grey bag to show, too:
> metallic gunmetal with pink cannage stitching
> Dior+Anselm Reyle, limited edition 2011
> wallet on chain
> 
> View attachment 5034010
> View attachment 5034029



It's fantastic with the contrast stitching!


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thank you!! I had an identical one years ago but then I sold it. I always regretted that but now I don't because I bought this one for a hundred dollars!


That's one heck of a deal! lucky lady!


Cookiefiend said:


> My two gray bags - Just Campagne Deville 2 Plus in Glaise, Craie and Massaccesi Juliet Midi in gray Flor goat leather.
> (Though the Deville is a grayish taupe, I count it as gray)
> View attachment 5033504


I love!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Bad thing about stress...bought two H scarves (for great prices- this is me we’re talking about) and two pair of NWT Superga on PM and Mercari This week is proving to be extremely challenging. I even developed a rash. Retail therapy...
> Good thing...when I get home, WHEE!!!!!!


I can't wait to see your purchases!


afroken said:


> Participating in the colour weeks for the first time   I only have 2 gray bags, a BV Veneta in shadow and Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt. Hoping to add a gray Balenciaga City in silver hardware to my collection at some point.
> 
> View attachment 5033667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033668


Beautiful! That BV!


Kimbashop said:


> Hi all,  I have been absent from this thread for about a week now due to an unrelenting and stressful work situation. I have not even finished looking through everyone's gorgeous black bag collections but I am enjoying all the eye candy. I'm sorry that I haven't been able to comment on all of your beautiful collections.
> 
> I thought I would post my black bag collection even though we are beyond black bags week -- hope that's OK. Not all of them are represented here, but these are most of them. I also have one more black bag on the way -- a Ferragamo Sofia medium satchel ... I love black bags!
> 
> First up are my Black Balenciaga Bags: City in pebbled calfskin and palladium hardware: First (2003), chevre with pewter hardware; and First (2007) chevre.Yes, I own two Firsts in black leather. They are actually very different from each other
> View attachment 5033761
> View attachment 5033762
> View attachment 5033764
> 
> 
> Next is my Arayla Harlow bag. This leather is the softest I own. It is absolutely beautiful to touch.
> View attachment 5033769
> 
> 
> Next up are my three backpacks: Radley of London, a backpack made in the US-based Coach factory in the 90s by a now-defunct company (my very first high-quality bag-- I put it on layaway and paid it off in about 4 months), a Kate Spade backpack (putting this up for sale because I have enough black backpacks).
> View attachment 5033779
> 
> 
> Givenchy small Soft Antigona that I bought this past December for nearly 50% off. One of my fave bags now.
> 
> View attachment 5033786
> 
> 
> Marco Massaccesi bespoke Astral Satchel and bespoke Moderna bag (my favorite work bag):
> View attachment 5033789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033801
> 
> 
> Vintage snakeskin bag:
> View attachment 5033794
> 
> 
> Coach Garcia Legacy Satchel (up for sale at the moment on the 'bay):
> View attachment 5033800
> 
> 
> I have other black bags as well that I don't yet have pictures of: my Rebecca Minkoff mini MAB, and two vintage bags that belonged to my mother.


Beautiful black bags! the Balenciagas and the Antigona are my faves!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

keodi said:


> That's one heck of a deal!



I know, right? I really got a deal on my BelleDJ! Wonderful buyers market these past months.


----------



## 880

@afroken, I love your BV and Fendi selleria!
@Kimbashop, I hope next week is better than the last one!
@Cookiefiend, I love the rich texture of your gray patterned Massaccesi bag!
@Purses & Perfumes, love the Dior and the koala!
@JenJBS, also wanted to recommend the BoisetJasmine perfume site. There is a thread there called recommend a perfume.


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> Participating in the colour weeks for the first time   I only have 2 gray bags, a BV Veneta in shadow and Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt. Hoping to add a gray Balenciaga City in silver hardware to my collection at some point.
> 
> View attachment 5033667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033668


 I love that Fendi!


----------



## Kimbashop

keodi said:


> Beautiful black bags! the Balenciagas and the Antigona are my faves!


Thank you -- the Antigona is a wonderful bag. You can unlatch the sides and it becomes a flat tote. I have used it both ways.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @JenJBS, also wanted to recommend the BoisetJasmine perfume site. There is a thread there called recommend a perfume.



Thank you! I'll check it out!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I know, right? I really got a deal on my BelleDJ! Wonderful buyers market these past months.


Where did you get it?


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> Hi all,  I have been absent from this thread for about a week now due to an unrelenting and stressful work situation. I have not even finished looking through everyone's gorgeous black bag collections but I am enjoying all the eye candy. I'm sorry that I haven't been able to comment on all of your beautiful collections.
> 
> I thought I would post my black bag collection even though we are beyond black bags week -- hope that's OK. Not all of them are represented here, but these are most of them. I also have one more black bag on the way -- a Ferragamo Sofia medium satchel ... I love black bags!
> 
> First up are my Black Balenciaga Bags: City in pebbled calfskin and palladium hardware: First (2003), chevre with pewter hardware; and First (2007) chevre.Yes, I own two Firsts in black leather. They are actually very different from each other
> View attachment 5033761
> View attachment 5033762
> View attachment 5033764
> 
> 
> Next is my Arayla Harlow bag. This leather is the softest I own. It is absolutely beautiful to touch.
> View attachment 5033769
> 
> 
> Next up are my three backpacks: Radley of London, a backpack made in the US-based Coach factory in the 90s by a now-defunct company (my very first high-quality bag-- I put it on layaway and paid it off in about 4 months), a Kate Spade backpack (putting this up for sale because I have enough black backpacks).
> View attachment 5033779
> 
> 
> Givenchy small Soft Antigona that I bought this past December for nearly 50% off. One of my fave bags now.
> 
> View attachment 5033786
> 
> 
> Marco Massaccesi bespoke Astral Satchel and bespoke Moderna bag (my favorite work bag):
> View attachment 5033789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033801
> 
> 
> Vintage snakeskin bag:
> View attachment 5033794
> 
> 
> Coach Garcia Legacy Satchel (up for sale at the moment on the 'bay):
> View attachment 5033800
> 
> 
> I have other black bags as well that I don't yet have pictures of: my Rebecca Minkoff mini MAB, and two vintage bags that belonged to my mother.


Your black Bal City in pebbled calfskin and palladium hardware is one of the most beautiful bags I've seen 
The slouch is so perfect! I have the black agneau version with regular hardware and it's my HG, hopefully I'll be able to find your version at the right price at some point 


Cookiefiend said:


> oh gosh - your BV is a lovely color!


Thank you! It looks even better in real life 


keodi said:


> Beautiful! That BV!


Thank you so much!


880 said:


> @afroken, I love your BV and Fendi selleria!
> @Kimbashop, I hope next week is better than the last one!
> @Cookiefiend, I love the rich texture of your gray patterned Massaccesi bag!
> @Purses & Perfumes, love the Dior and the koala!
> @JenJBS, also wanted to recommend the BoisetJasmine perfume site. There is a thread there called recommend a perfume.


Thank you!!


whateve said:


> I love that Fendi!


Thank you! It's my first from the selleria line, but definitely not the last.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> Where did you get it?


eBay 
I offered her much more when she listed it , and she kept declining my offers, but then in the end I won it with the starting bid.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My two gray bags - Just Campagne Deville 2 Plus in Glaise, Craie and Massaccesi Juliet Midi in gray Flor goat leather.
> (Though the Deville is a grayish taupe, I count it as gray)
> View attachment 5033504





Kimbashop said:


> Hi all,  I have been absent from this thread for about a week now due to an unrelenting and stressful work situation. I have not even finished looking through everyone's gorgeous black bag collections but I am enjoying all the eye candy. I'm sorry that I haven't been able to comment on all of your beautiful collections.
> 
> I thought I would post my black bag collection even though we are beyond black bags week -- hope that's OK. Not all of them are represented here, but these are most of them. I also have one more black bag on the way -- a Ferragamo Sofia medium satchel ... I love black bags!
> 
> First up are my Black Balenciaga Bags: City in pebbled calfskin and palladium hardware: First (2003), chevre with pewter hardware; and First (2007) chevre.Yes, I own two Firsts in black leather. They are actually very different from each other
> View attachment 5033761
> View attachment 5033762
> View attachment 5033764
> 
> 
> Next is my Arayla Harlow bag. This leather is the softest I own. It is absolutely beautiful to touch.
> View attachment 5033769
> 
> 
> Next up are my three backpacks: Radley of London, a backpack made in the US-based Coach factory in the 90s by a now-defunct company (my very first high-quality bag-- I put it on layaway and paid it off in about 4 months), a Kate Spade backpack (putting this up for sale because I have enough black backpacks).
> View attachment 5033779
> 
> 
> Givenchy small Soft Antigona that I bought this past December for nearly 50% off. One of my fave bags now.
> 
> View attachment 5033786
> 
> 
> Marco Massaccesi bespoke Astral Satchel and bespoke Moderna bag (my favorite work bag):
> View attachment 5033789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033801
> 
> 
> Vintage snakeskin bag:
> View attachment 5033794
> 
> 
> Coach Garcia Legacy Satchel (up for sale at the moment on the 'bay):
> View attachment 5033800
> 
> 
> I have other black bags as well that I don't yet have pictures of: my Rebecca Minkoff mini MAB, and two vintage bags that belonged to my mother.


Wonderful black bags!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5033870
> 
> My grey Miss Dior bag.  I have been wanting a grey Dior bag for a while.  I was debating if I should get another Lady Dior in the small (ABC) size.  But when I saw this beauty in pristine condition, I could not resist.  I love the blue grey shade and placed Mr. Koala, who is more of a true grey next to this bag to better show the blue undertones to this grey bag.
> Just noticed the picture is a bit lopsided.  I'm not sure how to fix it now, so I am just going to leave it as is.


I love that shade of  grey.


----------



## dcooney4

CoachMaven said:


> Here are my grays:
> Coach Dufflette in heathered grey
> View attachment 5033997
> 
> Coach Zoe in petrol
> View attachment 5033999
> 
> MZ Wallace Small Sutton in gray snake
> View attachment 5034000


Love the leather on that duffle. The mz is awesome too.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My two gray bags - Just Campagne Deville 2 Plus in Glaise, Craie and Massaccesi Juliet Midi in gray Flor goat leather.
> (Though the Deville is a grayish taupe, I count it as gray)
> View attachment 5033504


I love both of these. Is the Just Campagne hand held only?


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> Participating in the colour weeks for the first time   I only have 2 gray bags, a BV Veneta in shadow and Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt. Hoping to add a gray Balenciaga City in silver hardware to my collection at some point.
> 
> View attachment 5033667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033668


That Fendi is so my cup of tea. They are both beautiful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> That's one heck of a deal! lucky lady!
> 
> I love!
> 
> I can't wait to see your purchases!
> 
> Beautiful! That BV!
> 
> Beautiful black bags! the Balenciagas and the Antigona are my faves!


Thank you Keodi! 


880 said:


> @afroken, I love your BV and Fendi selleria!
> @Kimbashop, I hope next week is better than the last one!
> @Cookiefiend, I love the rich texture of your gray patterned Massaccesi bag!
> @Purses & Perfumes, love the Dior and the koala!
> @JenJBS, also wanted to recommend the BoisetJasmine perfume site. There is a thread there called recommend a perfume.


Thank you, it is a beautiful pattern! 


dcooney4 said:


> I love both of these. Is the Just Campagne hand held only?


Thank you! The JC has a detachable, but not adjustable shoulder strap - its on the long side too, which is great since I’m so tall!


----------



## baghabitz34

Kimbashop said:


> Hang in there @BowieFan1971 . I have also just engaged in retail therapy after an appalling work week.


Me too! Between work & virtual school


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> Me too! Between work & virtual school


Diligence rewarded...I had been trying to get an aftercare situation straightened out for my aunt, who is in the hospital, dealing with insurance/placement/etc, on top
If everything else here. Just found out she is going straight from the hospital into aftercare and insurance is all straightened out! So relieved.
It has also been hard to see my mom upset by everything here and to fully see how impaired her condition is. Seeing her for a day once a week has not given me the full scope like this visit has, spending all day for multiple days has. It breaks my heart. But she is still here and I love her no matter what.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

dcooney4 said:


> I love both of these. Is the Just Campagne hand held only?


I have two of those JC Devilles and they have a long strap that you can remove!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I’m in need of some more selling advice. I recently posted this online and I received a $525 CAD offer. I was honestly hoping to sell the cles he bought me before this. I purchased this myself. The idea was that I would replace this with a vintage monogram piece that’s more versatile but I’m beginning to lean towards keeping the pochette again. Keep in mind that I do still have my transatlantic mini pochette which serves as the rain-proof statement piece. I was really sure of selling it but I have some major cold feet especially selling it via an online marketplace. I do also have a regular monogram pochette which gets worn far less. I am currently not in any financial need either. What do we think, friends?


----------



## Vintage Leather

SakuraSakura said:


> I’m in need of some more selling advice. I recently posted this online and I received a $525 CAD offer. I was honestly hoping to sell the cles he bought me before this. I purchased this myself. The idea was that I would replace this with a vintage monogram piece that’s more versatile but I’m beginning to lean towards keeping the pochette again. Keep in mind that I do still have my transatlantic mini pochette which serves as the rain-proof statement piece. I was really sure of selling it but I have some major cold feet especially selling it via an online marketplace. I do also have a regular monogram pochette which gets worn far less. I am currently not in any financial need either. What do we think, friends?
> 
> View attachment 5034567


Small, adorable statement piece (in purple!!!) that has positive vibes?
 Keep it.
 If it’s not an enthusiastic yes, it’s a no. No regrets!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> I’m in need of some more selling advice. I recently posted this online and I received a $525 CAD offer. I was honestly hoping to sell the cles he bought me before this. I purchased this myself. The idea was that I would replace this with a vintage monogram piece that’s more versatile but I’m beginning to lean towards keeping the pochette again. Keep in mind that I do still have my transatlantic mini pochette which serves as the rain-proof statement piece. I was really sure of selling it but I have some major cold feet especially selling it via an online marketplace. I do also have a regular monogram pochette which gets worn far less. I am currently not in any financial need either. What do we think, friends?
> 
> View attachment 5034567


Counter back with more, like $600? If they say no, there’s your answer.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Vintage Leather said:


> Small, adorable statement piece (in purple!!!) that has positive vibes?
> Keep it.
> If it’s not an enthusiastic yes, it’s a no. No regrets!




I just raised the price to an incredibly high amount so that I could think about the offers. That was the price I was looking for but I don’t know if I feel good selling it quite yet. I feel kind of guilty for sending out offers but I explicitly told everyone not to purchase it in the title + price.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Counter back with more, like $600? If they say no, there’s your answer.



I’m giving it a few more hours. As of right now the thought is not sitting too nicely.


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> Small, adorable statement piece (in purple!!!) that has positive vibes?
> Keep it.
> If it’s not an enthusiastic yes, it’s a no. No regrets!


@SakuraSakura, +1000, keep it! I don’t think you will be able to find it again, and it’s gorgeous! Hugs


----------



## SakuraSakura

880 said:


> @SakuraSakura, +1000, keep it! I don’t think you will be able to find it again, and it’s gorgeous! Hugs



Honestly I’m not in the greatest mental state today. I probably shouldn’t be making these choices when my mind is so scattered. I think it’d hurt me more to sell it right now.


----------



## 880

SakuraSakura said:


> Honestly I’m not in the greatest mental state today. I probably shouldn’t be making these choices when my mind is so scattered. I think it’d hurt me more to sell it right now.


I hope you feel better soon, hugs!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you Keodi!
> 
> Thank you, it is a beautiful pattern!
> 
> Thank you! The JC has a detachable, but not adjustable shoulder strap - its on the long side too, which is great since I’m so tall!


Oh that is good. So many brands have straps that are way to short for me.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Honestly I’m not in the greatest mental state today. I probably shouldn’t be making these choices when my mind is so scattered. I think it’d hurt me more to sell it right now.




I did more thinking and I decided that I am going to sell it. Everything can be replaced. Thank you everyone ♥️


----------



## dcooney4

These weeks of color are really forcing me to look closer at what I have. It has me listing things because I do not need two black tote bags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

How many new bags with tags are in your closet? It is time to make some of my beautiful bags find homes where they will get to leave the closet. Making decisions on which ones is the hard part.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> How many new bags with tags are in your closet? It is time to make some of my beautiful bags find homes where they will get to leave the closet. Making decisions on which ones is the hard part.


I'm happy to say none! I used to have a problem hanging onto bags with tags. Cutting the tag is so final! Then what if I carry it once and decide I don't like it? I've just killed my chance of returning it and lowered the value so I'd lose a lot on reselling. My main brand, Coach, changed their return policy from forever to one month so that forced me to decide quickly. Nearly every other brand has been purchased on a trip; when I get home there are no stores near me to return to so I know when I buy them, it is a permanent decision. When I buy online, I'm obsessive about returning immediately if I don't love it because I know if I wait, I won't return at all.

I know there are bags in my closet that I can live without. I'm just not motivated to list them. I would like to sell everything I have listed now, then take a long break from selling.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> How many new bags with tags are in your closet? It is time to make some of my beautiful bags find homes where they will get to leave the closet. Making decisions on which ones is the hard part.



None, thankfully. 

Good luck deciding.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> How many new bags with tags are in your closet? It is time to make some of my beautiful bags find homes where they will get to leave the closet. Making decisions on which ones is the hard part.


Zero, cuz I don’t buy new bags...only preloved.


----------



## dcooney4

You are all doing so well. I listed some stuff that hasn’t been used but as I am taking pictures I am thinking how beautiful they are. I will leave them up but I do see why I bought them in the first place.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> You are all doing so well. I listed some stuff that hasn’t been used but as I am taking pictures I am thinking how beautiful they are. I will leave them up but I do see why I bought them in the first place.


That has happened to me. The pictures come out so nice, I fall in love all over again. When that happens, I don't list them. I try to use them to see if I like them first. I can see not doing that if they still have tags.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> It's fantastic with the contrast stitching!



Thank-you so much!


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> How many new bags with tags are in your closet? It is time to make some of my beautiful bags find homes where they will get to leave the closet. Making decisions on which ones is the hard part.


Too many, lol. Problem is, given the current situation, I’m not using my ‘fancier’ bags. I think they’re too nice to carry to the grocery store/Target. But those are really the only places I go these days.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> How many new bags with tags are in your closet? It is time to make some of my beautiful bags find homes where they will get to leave the closet. Making decisions on which ones is the hard part.



As I never buy new, only preloved there are no bags with tags... but I have quite a few in my wardrobe that haven´t ever seen the street. Still as long as they give me joy, I don´t want to part with them. I admire and enjoy them as pieces of art and am sure one day the occasion to wear them will occur.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> That has happened to me. The pictures come out so nice, I fall in love all over again. When that happens, I don't list them. I try to use them to see if I like them first. I can see not doing that if they still have tags.


One is for sure a bit to heavy. That is the one I like the most. That one the tag did not come attached but it has a clear film over the lock. My shoulder has not gotten any better so it really won’t work. For a normal person it is fine and not bad at all weight wise. It’s just frustrating.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> One is for sure a bit to heavy. That is the one I like the most. That one the tag did not come attached but it has a clear film over the lock. My shoulder has not gotten any better so it really won’t work. For a normal person it is fine and not bad at all weight wise. It’s just frustrating.


I've decided the next time I travel, I'm going to carry a cloth bag. Even my lighter weight leather bags are too heavy for all day carrying.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> That has happened to me. The pictures come out so nice, I fall in love all over again. When that happens, I don't list them. I try to use them to see if I like them first. I can see not doing that if they still have tags.



Speaking of nice pictures: at the beginning of the month I sold 6 vintage bags as a very sensible priced job lot. The other day I noticed some of them listed on ebay. My buyer was a reseller. Her pictures are stunning. I´d regret having sold my bags if they actually had been as good as her pictures indicate. But no: they all had their issues (which I was totally honest about while her listings don´t mention any fault) and I don´t regret having parted with them!


----------



## afroken

dcooney4 said:


> How many new bags with tags are in your closet? It is time to make some of my beautiful bags find homes where they will get to leave the closet. Making decisions on which ones is the hard part.


None for me. My bags are either bought pre-loved or from another country. I don't live in the states so all the bags purchased internationally either cost a lot to return, or the duty & customs are non-refundable. There is both good and bad in this.

The good is that I usually have to think for a long time whether I want a bag badly enough to buy it, because once it's been paid, it can't be returned. This process has filtered out many bags that I might have purchased. The bad is that if the bag doesn't work out, I have to either force myself to like it (and in some cases this did work out as I grew to enjoy it, but it wasn't organic), or try to get rid of it by either gifting or selling.


----------



## southernbelle43

None in my closet. I also prefer pre owned. But several were bought new.  I use them and if for any reason they don’t work for me I sell/ trade or gift.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

whateve said:


> I would like to sell everything I have listed now, then take a long break from selling.


You and me both sista. The main benefit of getting wiser with purchases and being slow to purchase is not having to sell the bags you "don't adore after all!" That is just the worst. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Zero, cuz I don’t buy new bags...only preloved.


Me too! Except my Massaccesi bags I order from Marco! But those are not returnable so in a way it's the same thing, a final purchase.


cowgirlsboots said:


> As I never buy new, only preloved there are no bags with tags...



Yup! Same here!


whateve said:


> I've decided the next time I travel, I'm going to carry a cloth bag. Even my lighter weight leather bags are too heavy for all day carrying.


Yes! I have bought a half dozen different size non leather  totes and duffel, mostly with nice leather trim, and I'm really certain that's the way to go for excursions that are not car based. A leather bag is for day outings with a car!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Your black Bal City in pebbled calfskin and palladium hardware is one of the most beautiful bags I've seen
> The slouch is so perfect! I have the black agneau version with regular hardware and it's my HG, hopefully I'll be able to find your version at the right price at some point


That bag was my very first designer bag and one of two designer bags that I have bought new. I love this bag and will never part with it. The pebbled calf is both soft and hardwearing and the hardware is a stunning white-silver. My go-to for excellent prices is a French online dept store called Departement Feminin — I live in the states and they have excellent prices and sales. I bought the bag for far less than I would have paid in the US.

The style is called Vibrato City, which just means pebbled calf I guess. It came out in 2016 and I think they made more the following year.



dcooney4 said:


> Wonderful black bags!


Thank you!  I can’t resist black bags.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> That bag was my very first designer bag and one of two designer bags that I have bought new. I love this bag and will never part with it. The pebbled calf is both soft and hardwearing and the hardware is a stunning white-silver. My go-to for excellent prices is a French online dept store called Departement Feminin — I live in the states and they have excellent prices and sales. I bought the bag for far less than I would have paid in the US.
> 
> The style is called Vibrato City, which just means pebbled calf I guess. It came out in 2016 and I think they made more the following year.


What a coincidence, my black Balenciaga agneau City was also my first designer bag, and also one of the two designer bags that I bought brand new (the other being a Mulberry Alexa). And here is the funny part, it was also purchased in 2016! I will be on the look out for the black Vibrato City


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of nice pictures: at the beginning of the month I sold 6 vintage bags as a very sensible priced job lot. The other day I noticed some of them listed on ebay. My buyer was a reseller. Her pictures are stunning. I´d regret having sold my bags if they actually had been as good as her pictures indicate. But no: they all had their issues (which I was totally honest about while her listings don´t mention any fault) and I don´t regret having parted with them!


It will come back and bite her for not being honest.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> How many new bags with tags are in your closet? It is time to make some of my beautiful bags find homes where they will get to leave the closet. Making decisions on which ones is the hard part.



None at the moment, although there are some brand new bags that I’ve barely worn because of my resolution to rotate thru ALL of my bags each month. I’m finding that that is hard work! Some of my favorites sit on the shelf more than I’d otherwise like lol.

This practice may serve to keep me under 30 bags always, since if I go above 30 then I’d have to have bag ‘wardrobe changes’ during the day sometimes to get thru it all lol. 



dcooney4 said:


> You are all doing so well. I listed some stuff that hasn’t been used but as I am taking pictures I am thinking how beautiful they are. I will leave them up but I do see why I bought them in the first place.



Out of curiosity, where do you all post your bags for sale? Ebay? Poshmark? I have been selling to Fashionphile for convenience but I need to branch out in order to get more of the money back, obv.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> What a coincidence, my black Balenciaga agneau City was also my first designer bag, and also one of the two designer bags that I bought brand new (the other being a Mulberry Alexa). And here is the funny part, it was also purchased in 2016! I will be on the look out for the black Vibrato City


Bag soul sisters! Funny you should mention the Alexa because that one has been on my list for FOREVER. I'm not even sure why I haven't bought one yet, as the style checks all the boxes for me. And I think you mentioned that you love your PS1 tiny? Also on my list! We must have similar preferences; mine are semi-structured satchels and hobos, vintage bags, and crossbodies, with a slight preference for more structure in smaller ones. Anything too boxy and wide is off my list (like the H Lindy -- love it but I don't think I would like me back). You?


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> How many new bags with tags are in your closet? It is time to make some of my beautiful bags find homes where they will get to leave the closet. Making decisions on which ones is the hard part.


None. But don't ask me about scarves with tags still on.......


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> You are all doing so well. I listed some stuff that hasn’t been used but as I am taking pictures I am thinking how beautiful they are. I will leave them up but I do see why I bought them in the first place.


Taking pictures is the worst part of trying to let go. I always fall back in love. So take the pictures, and wait another week.


----------



## jblended

Popping in with a random question for @doni
I recall you posting about your favourite leather trousers earlier on. May I ask if you get them all dry cleaned? I haven't worn anything leather since the pandemic started partly because I don't want anyone (i.e. dry cleaners) handling my stuff until the world is back to normal. Are you still wearing your leather clothing or have you also taken a break? (Surely I'm being crazy and I need to be told off!)


----------



## doni

jblended said:


> Popping in with a random question for @doni
> I recall you posting about your favourite leather trousers earlier on. May I ask if you get them all dry cleaned? I haven't worn anything leather since the pandemic started partly because I don't trust want anyone (i.e. dry cleaners) handling my stuff until the world is back to normal. (Surely I'm being crazy and I need to be told off!)



Yes, I do get them dry cleaned.
I do not worry about that... I am strict with Covid restrictions and wash/desinfect hands often and so on, but for the information we have, surfaces are not that of a big issue. People here seem to be less weary of that than in the US.
But I also don’t feel leather trousers need to be dry cleaned _that_ often (think of classic Lederhosen which are handled down generation after generation and should never be cleaned ) I air them, use wet wipes to maintain and dry clean occasionally.
Also, I got a pair of Stouls leather trousers this Winter, and they are supposedly machine washable. But I got ink on them after a couple of wears and ruined them for good


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> Yes, I do get them dry cleaned.
> I do not worry about that... I am strict with Covid restrictions and wash/desinfect hands often and so on, but for the information we have, surfaces are not that of a big issue. People here seem to be less weary of that than in the US.
> But I also don’t feel leather trousers need to be dry cleaned _that_ often (think of classic Lederhosen which are handled down generation after generation and should never be cleaned ) I air them, use wet wipes to maintain and dry clean occasionally.
> Also, I got a pair of Stouls leather trousers this Winter, and they are supposedly washable. But I got ink on them after a couple of wears and ruined them for good


I figured I was being ridiculous and overthinking everything! Also, I do think I was sending mine to dry cleaning too often before, just because I didn't know better. I will spot clean and air them more often from now on.
Thank you!


----------



## jblended

Okay, I think I'm mostly caught up on the thread now.

@dcooney4 I have 2 bags with tags on but I love and will keep them. They haven't been used because my life changed and I became unemployed. I hope to pull them out when I land a new job. 
I have 4 other bags that don't have tags but either haven't been used at all or have only been used a couple of times. That's due to lockdowns, and I plan to use them as soon as I'm able to.
Not sure if that helps you at all. I would be careful releasing bags right now since the way we're using our belongings has changed so much and you may let go of something that works for you.
Also, I don't recall if I told you earlier but I've given up on the PLG circle bag. My suspicion proved to be true and there are a bunch of pictures of the top caving in. I think they're too deep and the leather softens so much that the shape can't be maintained.
I love their leathers though (they really look lush), so I'm keeping an eye out for any new styles they release. I'm certain I'll have one of their beauties in my future.

@880 Love your abstract paintings!

@ElainePG Happy that your physiotherapy is going well and you can now look down! Woo hoo! Hopefully you'll get to nod and shake your head soon! You've been so patient about all of this. Protracted recoveries are the worst, but it's worth it if it means you get to live without pain.

Loving everyone's bag showcase! I'm really excited for Whites and Creams to come up. I rarely see white bags carried in real life, so this will be good fun!


----------



## dcooney4

Poshmark is where I usually sell my bags. I have sold to fashionphile and have used a consignment shop too.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Diligence rewarded...I had been trying to get an aftercare situation straightened out for my aunt, who is in the hospital, dealing with insurance/placement/etc, on top
> If everything else here. Just found out she is going straight from the hospital into aftercare and insurance is all straightened out! So relieved.
> It has also been hard to see my mom upset by everything here and to fully see how impaired her condition is. Seeing her for a day once a week has not given me the full scope like this visit has, spending all day for multiple days has. It breaks my heart. But she is still here and I love her no matter what.


I'm glad you got all that insurance & aftercare straightened out for your aunt. What a relief. But I'm sure it took a ton of your energy.

And, yes, heartbreaking to see your mom declining in health. It's good that you can be there for her, but I'm sure it takes an emotional (and physical) toll on you.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> How many new bags with tags are in your closet? It is time to make some of my beautiful bags find homes where they will get to leave the closet. Making decisions on which ones is the hard part.


None, but I just sent pix of two (out of three) of my Mulberry bags to Yoogi's Closet to see how much they would give me. The Small Bayswater Double-zip, and also the Alexa. If they make me anywhere close to decent offers I will box them up and ship them off. And that will leave me with one Mulberry, my Blenheim, which I adore and carry all the time.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I just can't quit you, my thrifty find Belle! Even the playground suits her, with water bottles and wet wipes!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just can't quit you, my thrifty find Belle! Even the playground suits her, with water bottles and wet wipes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036062
> View attachment 5036064


Love this bag! It looks lightweight, too. Yes?


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> Okay, I think I'm mostly caught up on the thread now.
> 
> @dcooney4 I have 2 bags with tags on but I love and will keep them. They haven't been used because my life changed and I became unemployed. I hope to pull them out when I land a new job.
> I have 4 other bags that don't have tags but either haven't been used at all or have only been used a couple of times. That's due to lockdowns, and I plan to use them as soon as I'm able to.
> Not sure if that helps you at all. I would be careful releasing bags right now since the way we're using our belongings has changed so much and you may let go of something that works for you.
> Also, I don't recall if I told you earlier but I've given up on the PLG circle bag. My suspicion proved to be true and there are a bunch of pictures of the top caving in. I think they're too deep and the leather softens so much that the shape can't be maintained.
> I love their leathers though (they really look lush), so I'm keeping an eye out for any new styles they release. I'm certain I'll have one of their beauties in my future.
> 
> @880 Love your abstract paintings!
> 
> @ElainePG Happy that your physiotherapy is going well and you can now look down! Woo hoo! Hopefully you'll get to nod and shake your head soon! You've been so patient about all of this. Protracted recoveries are the worst, but it's worth it if it means you get to live without pain.
> 
> Loving everyone's bag showcase! I'm really excited for Whites and Creams to come up. I rarely see white bags carried in real life, so this will be good fun!


Thank you for your kind words, @jblended! Re white bags, i seem to recall a pic you posted of a white clutch with a colored button and a gorgeous white cat? If so, Would love to see that one again! Hugs


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

ElainePG said:


> Love this bag! It looks lightweight, too. Yes?


Yes! There's not much structure and no hardware  so it's pretty lightweight.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just can't quit you, my thrifty find Belle! Even the playground suits her, with water bottles and wet wipes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036062
> View attachment 5036064


That is a perfect spring bag.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> lovely Greys, I love them all!


Thanks keodi!  

@jblended I am sorry to hear of all the losses you've endured. 
@JenJBS sending extra hugs, thinking of you. 



ElainePG said:


> I love, love, LOVE the new bags you added. That Massai Cut…


Thank you Elaine! I appreciate the Massai Cut love, I honestly thought I had grown out of slouchy shoulder bags, favouring structured bags and sometimes you get surprised! 



ElainePG said:


> "Height challenged"… LOVE it!!! Yesterday my physical therapist told me that I am now permitted to bend my neck forwards to look DOWN, but I still can't bend my neck backwards to look UP. "Then how am I going to see anything?" I whined. "At my height, everything is over my head!" Needless to say, she didn't budge an inch. That's why I adore her.


 I hope physical therapy is treating you well.



Cookiefiend said:


> My two gray bags - Just Campagne Deville 2 Plus in Glaise, Craie and Massaccesi Juliet Midi in gray Flor goat leather.
> (Though the Deville is a grayish taupe, I count it as gray)
> View attachment 5033504


Cookie, these are absolutely beautiful grey bags. I wonder if a Plume is next?  Just noticing a pattern in the shapes/styles.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bad thing about stress...bought two H scarves (for great prices- this is me we’re talking about) and two pair of NWT Superga on PM and Mercari This week is proving to be extremely challenging. I even developed a rash. Retail therapy...
> Good thing...when I get home, WHEE!!!!!!


I hope your week is improving and can't wait to see your goodies and scarves!


afroken said:


> Participating in the colour weeks for the first time   I only have 2 gray bags, a BV Veneta in shadow and Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt. Hoping to add a gray Balenciaga City in silver hardware to my collection at some point.
> 
> View attachment 5033667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033668


Oh boy, these are gorgeous!  


Kimbashop said:


> Hi all,  I have been absent from this thread for about a week now due to an unrelenting and stressful work situation. I have not even finished looking through everyone's gorgeous black bag collections but I am enjoying all the eye candy. I'm sorry that I haven't been able to comment on all of your beautiful collections.
> 
> I thought I would post my black bag collection even though we are beyond black bags week -- hope that's OK. Not all of them are represented here, but these are most of them. I also have one more black bag on the way -- a Ferragamo Sofia medium satchel ... I love black bags!
> 
> First up are my Black Balenciaga Bags: City in pebbled calfskin and palladium hardware: First (2003), chevre with pewter hardware; and First (2007) chevre.Yes, I own two Firsts in black leather. They are actually very different from each other
> View attachment 5033761
> View attachment 5033762
> View attachment 5033764
> 
> 
> Next is my Arayla Harlow bag. This leather is the softest I own. It is absolutely beautiful to touch.
> View attachment 5033769
> 
> 
> Next up are my three backpacks: Radley of London, a backpack made in the US-based Coach factory in the 90s by a now-defunct company (my very first high-quality bag-- I put it on layaway and paid it off in about 4 months), a Kate Spade backpack (putting this up for sale because I have enough black backpacks).
> View attachment 5033779
> 
> 
> Givenchy small Soft Antigona that I bought this past December for nearly 50% off. One of my fave bags now.
> 
> View attachment 5033786
> 
> 
> Marco Massaccesi bespoke Astral Satchel and bespoke Moderna bag (my favorite work bag):
> View attachment 5033789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033801
> 
> 
> Vintage snakeskin bag:
> View attachment 5033794
> 
> 
> Coach Garcia Legacy Satchel (up for sale at the moment on the 'bay):
> View attachment 5033800
> 
> 
> I have other black bags as well that I don't yet have pictures of: my Rebecca Minkoff mini MAB, and two vintage bags that belonged to my mother.


I hope your week gets better, too. Amazing bags, my favourites are your Bals, the Soft Antigona and your vintage snakeskin bag. 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5033870
> 
> My grey Miss Dior bag.  I have been wanting a grey Dior bag for a while.  I was debating if I should get another Lady Dior in the small (ABC) size.  But when I saw this beauty in pristine condition, I could not resist.  I love the blue grey shade and placed Mr. Koala, who is more of a true grey next to this bag to better show the blue undertones to this grey bag.
> Just noticed the picture is a bit lopsided.  I'm not sure how to fix it now, so I am just going to leave it as is.


 I love this shade of grey! I imagine the leather must be so soft, too.


CoachMaven said:


> Here are my grays:
> Coach Dufflette in heathered grey
> View attachment 5033997
> 
> Coach Zoe in petrol
> View attachment 5033999
> 
> MZ Wallace Small Sutton in gray snake
> View attachment 5034000


So yummy, I love your Dufflette!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Seeing all the different shades of grey I might have a grey bag to show, too:
> metallic gunmetal with pink cannage stitching
> Dior+Anselm Reyle, limited edition 2011
> wallet on chain
> 
> View attachment 5034010
> View attachment 5034029


This is a stunning wallet cowgirlsboots!


----------



## More bags

All encompassing hugs to @Cookiefiend @BowieFan1971 @Kimbashop @baghabitz34 @SakuraSakura and others who had a bad week earlier, had a bad week this week ... lots of stress and tension out there. Sending positive energy to you and all of us.    and the bag eye candy is delightful and a wonderful distraction! 



BowieFan1971 said:


> Diligence rewarded...I had been trying to get an aftercare situation straightened out for my aunt, who is in the hospital, dealing with insurance/placement/etc, on top
> If everything else here. Just found out she is going straight from the hospital into aftercare and insurance is all straightened out! So relieved.
> It has also been hard to see my mom upset by everything here and to fully see how impaired her condition is. Seeing her for a day once a week has not given me the full scope like this visit has, spending all day for multiple days has. It breaks my heart. But she is still here and I love her no matter what.


That's great news about your aunt! I'm sorry your mom's condition is not great. 



SakuraSakura said:


> I did more thinking and I decided that I am going to sell it. Everything can be replaced. Thank you everyone ♥


Congratulations on your decision SakuraSakura.



dcooney4 said:


> These weeks of color are really forcing me to look closer at what I have. It has me listing things because I do not need two black tote bags.


Me too, a couple of years ago, I observed two black totes in my black bag collection pic as well. I let one go in a one in one out situation in 2019. Good luck with your sales dc!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> How many new bags with tags are in your closet? It is time to make some of my beautiful bags find homes where they will get to leave the closet. Making decisions on which ones is the hard part.


I don't have any bags with tags in my closet. My last purchase was in September 2019 and it was preloved. Best wishes with your decisions and sales.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of nice pictures: at the beginning of the month I sold 6 vintage bags as a very sensible priced job lot. The other day I noticed some of them listed on ebay. My buyer was a reseller. Her pictures are stunning. I´d regret having sold my bags if they actually had been as good as her pictures indicate. But no: they all had their issues (which I was totally honest about while her listings don´t mention any fault) and I don´t regret having parted with them!


At first my feeling was  on your behalf and then I reread your post and you don't regret having parted with them. You are kind and  honest. May other beautiful bags follow you home! 


momasaurus said:


> None. But don't ask me about scarves with tags still on.......


----------



## SakuraSakura

More bags said:


> All encompassing hugs to @Cookiefiend @BowieFan1971 @Kimbashop @baghabitz34 @SakuraSakura and others who had a bad week earlier, had a bad week this week ... lots of stress and tension out there. Sending positive energy to you and all of us.    and the bag eye candy is delightful and a wonderful distraction!
> 
> 
> That's great news about your aunt! I'm sorry your mom's condition is not great.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your decision SakuraSakura.
> 
> 
> Me too, a couple of years ago, I observed two black totes in my black bag collection pic as well. I let one go in a one in one out situation in 2019. Good luck with your sales dc!



I hope your week has been better than mine! I received some quotes from Fashionphile on some of the items my ex bought me... we could potentially be having another LV reveal within the next few weeks depending on what happens! I'd really like to have a vintage papillon 26.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Was so disappointed...the Hermès  Selle de Steppes scarf I ordered took 3 weeks to arrive in the mail. Was supposed to be new with tags, picture was perfect. Finally arrived on Monday and it was just folded into an envelope, no paper or plastic bag to protect it. Had two big black marks on it and two pulls, one was 9 inches long. I was so excited about that scarf....


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Was so disappointed...the Hermès  Selle de Steppes scarf I ordered took 3 weeks to arrive in the mail. Was supposed to be new with tags, picture was perfect. Finally arrived on Monday and it was just folded into an envelope, no paper or plastic bag to protect it. Had two big black marks on it and two pulls, one was 9 inches long. I was so excited about that scarf....



I'm so sorry. How very disappointing.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> @JenJBS sending extra hugs, thinking of you.



Thank you!  You're very kind. Phone appointment with my therapist today, which helped.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> Bag soul sisters! Funny you should mention the Alexa because that one has been on my list for FOREVER. I'm not even sure why I haven't bought one yet, as the style checks all the boxes for me. And I think you mentioned that you love your PS1 tiny? Also on my list! We must have similar preferences; mine are semi-structured satchels and hobos, vintage bags, and crossbodies, with a slight preference for more structure in smaller ones. Anything too boxy and wide is off my list (like the H Lindy -- love it but I don't think I would like me back). You?


If you ever decide to buy the Alexa, try the old versions on the preloved market and not the new ones that just got re-released. The leather on the old ones are much better. I don't have the PS1 tiny, I have 2 PS1 medium, but the tiny has been on my radar for some time (it's the perfect casual crossbody - handle, pockets, vintage look). And you know my love for Aspinal of London styles already  Regarding the H Lindy, I liked the look but someone else on the forum told me that it looks like a box when worn, so I'm crossing that off my list (which is probably a good thing as the H rabbit hole is dangerous ). This is also the reason why I'm no longer considering the Fendi Lei Selleria. I like it when it has very little things in it, but once it fills up, it starts looking boxy.

I've recently developed an interest in Celine - I've always liked the brand but never really seriously considered it until now. So much for me going to ban island!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> I hope your week has been better than mine! *I received some quotes from Fashionphile on some of the items my ex bought me*... we could potentially be having another LV reveal within the next few weeks depending on what happens! I'd really like to have a vintage papillon 26.


That sounds like it's good news! I know this might sound a little woo-woo, but I'm guessing it will feel REALLY good to get that negative energy out of your house!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Was so disappointed...the Hermès  Selle de Steppes scarf I ordered took 3 weeks to arrive in the mail. Was supposed to be new with tags, picture was perfect. Finally arrived on Monday and it was just folded into an envelope, no paper or plastic bag to protect it. Had two big black marks on it and two pulls, one was 9 inches long. I was so excited about that scarf....


Oh, ugh. I hate to hear about people misrepresenting (okay… lying) like that.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> I hope your week has been better than mine! I received some quotes from Fashionphile on some of the items my ex bought me... we could potentially be having another LV reveal within the next few weeks depending on what happens! I'd really like to have a vintage papillon 26.


 Yay, that’s exciting.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Was so disappointed...the Hermès  Selle de Steppes scarf I ordered took 3 weeks to arrive in the mail. Was supposed to be new with tags, picture was perfect. Finally arrived on Monday and it was just folded into an envelope, no paper or plastic bag to protect it. Had two big black marks on it and two pulls, one was 9 inches long. I was so excited about that scarf....


Booo   May karma bite that person’s backside


JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  You're very kind. Phone appointment with my therapist today, which helped.


I’m glad you have someone to talk to And that you’re taking care of yourself. It sounds like you do a lot to care for others around you.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> I hope your week has been better than mine! I received some quotes from Fashionphile on some of the items my ex bought me... we could potentially be having another LV reveal within the next few weeks depending on what happens! I'd really like to have a vintage papillon 26.


Papillons are great! I love mine! It’s a 30, but has about the same overall space as a Speedy 25. Perfect!


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> Thank you for your kind words, @jblended! Re white bags, i seem to recall a pic you posted of a white clutch with a colored button and a gorgeous white cat? If so, Would love to see that one again! Hugs


Oh I think you're remembering my yellow crossbody/pouch. I gifted that last month so don't have it anymore.
Here's that picture I had shared (you have an awesome memory by the way!):




__





						2021 Resolution: Shopping my own bag and SLG collection. Any one else?
					

NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES  1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!  Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!  We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any...




					forum.purseblog.com
				






More bags said:


> @jblended I am sorry to hear of all the losses you've endured.


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just can't quit you, my thrifty find Belle! Even the playground suits her, with water bottles and wet wipes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036062
> View attachment 5036064


Great looking bag. I want to hug it.


----------



## doni

I don’t know what it is about these last couple of weeks that they seem to have been so bad for everyone including myself... Covid fatigue? Allergy season? Spring blues? I don’t know, but whatever it is, GO AWAY!

I realize I need a white bag before next week!



dcooney4 said:


> How many new bags with tags are in your closet? It is time to make some of my beautiful bags find homes where they will get to leave the closet. Making decisions on which ones is the hard part.



None.
As a friend of mine says, there is such a thing as sudden death. So use it as soon as you get it! 



Jereni said:


> Out of curiosity, where do you all post your bags for sale? Ebay? Poshmark? I have been selling to Fashionphile for convenience but I need to branch out in order to get more of the money back, obv.



I am in Europe and I have only ever sold trough Vestiaire Collective. I HATE them. But I am too lazy to try anyone else... I haven’t sold that much at all, and I am hoping as I better curate and limit my wardrobe, there will be even less selling in the future.


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> I don’t know what it is about these last couple of weeks that they seem to have been so bad for everyone including myself... Covid fatigue? Allergy season? Spring blues? I don’t know, but whatever it is, GO AWAY!
> 
> I realize I need a white bag before next week!
> 
> 
> 
> None.
> As a friend of mine says, there is such a thing as sudden death. So use it as soon as you get it!
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Europe and I have only ever sold trough Vestiaire Collective. I HATE them. But I am too lazy to try anyone else... I haven’t sold that much at all, and I am hoping as I better curate and limit my wardrobe, there will be even less selling in the future.


Why do you hate Vestiaire?

BTW- my week is about to get much better...I will be home with my DH in about 8 hours.


----------



## baghabitz34

@More bags thanks for the well wishes 

@doni for me, yes it’s pandemic fatigue. A year of being in the house home schooling plus WFH is starting to wear on me. Bright side, I will get a break next week since he is off for spring break


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> That sounds like it's good news! I know this might sound a little woo-woo, but I'm guessing it will feel REALLY good to get that negative energy out of your house!



Elaine you kill me with the woo-woo! The best part? They offered me $400 USD on the groom cles. Total win.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> If you ever decide to buy the Alexa, try the old versions on the preloved market and not the new ones that just got re-released. The leather on the old ones are much better. I don't have the PS1 tiny, I have 2 PS1 medium, but the tiny has been on my radar for some time (it's the perfect casual crossbody - handle, pockets, vintage look). And you know my love for Aspinal of London styles already  Regarding the H Lindy, I liked the look but someone else on the forum told me that it looks like a box when worn, so I'm crossing that off my list (which is probably a good thing as the H rabbit hole is dangerous ). This is also the reason why I'm no longer considering the Fendi Lei Selleria. I like it when it has very little things in it, but once it fills up, it starts looking boxy.
> 
> I've recently developed an interest in Celine - I've always liked the brand but never really seriously considered it until now. So much for me going to ban island!



Thanks for the tips on the Alexa. I have always loved the look of that bag. Celine has been on my list as well. I'm drawn to the minimalist design and strong lines.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Elaine you kill me with the woo-woo! The best part? They offered me $400 USD on the groom cles. *Total win.*


YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> Elaine you kill me with the woo-woo! The best part? They offered me $400 USD on the groom cles. Total win.


I am so happy for you.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

momasaurus said:


> Great looking bag. I want to hug it.


Awww thanks. I love super casual bags like this that I don't mind putting on the ground.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Okay, I think I'm mostly caught up on the thread now.
> 
> @dcooney4 I have 2 bags with tags on but I love and will keep them. They haven't been used because my life changed and I became unemployed. I hope to pull them out when I land a new job.
> I have 4 other bags that don't have tags but either haven't been used at all or have only been used a couple of times. That's due to lockdowns, and I plan to use them as soon as I'm able to.
> Not sure if that helps you at all. I would be careful releasing bags right now since the way we're using our belongings has changed so much and you may let go of something that works for you.
> Also, I don't recall if I told you earlier but I've given up on the PLG circle bag. My suspicion proved to be true and there are a bunch of pictures of the top caving in. I think they're too deep and the leather softens so much that the shape can't be maintained.
> I love their leathers though (they really look lush), so I'm keeping an eye out for any new styles they release. I'm certain I'll have one of their beauties in my future.
> 
> @880 Love your abstract paintings!
> 
> @ElainePG Happy that your physiotherapy is going well and you can now look down! Woo hoo! Hopefully you'll get to nod and shake your head soon! You've been so patient about all of this. Protracted recoveries are the worst, but it's worth it if it means you get to live without pain.
> 
> Loving everyone's bag showcase! I'm really excited for Whites and Creams to come up. I rarely see white bags carried in real life, so this will be good fun!


Thanks! You may be right about the bags. Since this virus hit I have changed my style on bags. I rarely use my premier bags.  I understand about the circle bag. The soft leathers really do get softer. I have the black which is a bit thicker but I am sure it would probably do that to if I didn't fill it.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I understand about the circle bag. The soft leathers really do get softer. I have the black which is a bit thicker but I am sure it would probably do that to if I didn't fill it.


Yeah, it's the first thing I pay attention to now when I look at round bags. It's my favourite bag style, but I had one that was too deep and when the leather softened and caved in at the top of the circle, the zipper became a nightmare to open and close. Drove me batty!
I've been more successful with round bags that are only 1 inch deep (and 7-8 inches in diameter). They tend to hold their shape at the top, even if the leather is super soft, so the zipper functions normally as the bag ages.
I'm too particular so it's my own fault. I don't like structured round bags (which would avoid this problem entirely), I need them to be soft. I also need them narrow so they don't cave in on themselves, and most companies don't do that because then the internal space is limited.  The problem is all me! 
I do love crazy horse leather (which is what I believe PLG uses) so it's just a matter of being patient until they make a style that suits me.
Thanks for all the info you've shared on the brand here and on the PLG thread. It has really been helpful! 



dcooney4 said:


> Since this virus hit I have changed my style on bags.


True for us all, I dare say.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> *I'm too particular so it's my own fault. *I don't like structured round bags (which would avoid this problem entirely), I need them to be soft. I also need them narrow so they don't cave in on themselves, and most companies don't do that because then the internal space is limited.  The problem is all me!


Nu-uh! You're not too particular…you're a *connoisseur*! 

There are wine connoisseurs, art connoisseurs, music connoisseurs, and even food connoisseurs. So why can't there be handbag connoisseurs???   

To me, that's one of the best things about tPF. It helps us develop our sense of what does and doesn't work for us, and then with input from tPF members, we learn why that's so.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

This cutie from Esty arrived yesterday! Being me, of course I picked a purple lining.    This smaller bag she usually does a shorter shoulder carry strap, but was kind enough to make it a longer crossbody strap for me. Holds small wallet, sunglasses case, keys, phone, spare mask (for now - one day it will be lipgloss).


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> This cutie from Esty arrived yesterday! Being me, of course I picked a purple lining.    This smaller bag she usually does a shorter shoulder carry strap, but was kind enough to make it a longer crossbody strap for me. Holds small wallet, sunglasses case, keys, phone, spare mask (for now - one day it will be lipgloss).
> 
> View attachment 5037964
> View attachment 5037965


How cute! Love the bright purple lining. Is it fuzzy on the outside?


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> How cute! Love the bright purple lining. Is it fuzzy on the outside?



Thank you!  So fuzzy soft!  Extremely petable!


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Papillons are great! I love mine! It’s a 30, but has about the same overall space as a Speedy 25. Perfect!



I'm so sorry to hear about your Hermes scarf, BowieFan1971! That is so disappointing and downright rude.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> I am so happy for you.



Thank you friends! I'm shocked that they offered me such a great amount for it. In fact, that is more than he originally paid for it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

This is going to sound a bit silly but how much should I be looking at paying for either a vintage papillon 26 or one of the newer ones with vachetta? It's difficult to estimate a fair price especially when the comps are all over the place. Thank you everybody! 

An update on the Acne Studios crossbody: it is finally in a bigger city closer to my home. I should have it by the end of tomorrow if the looming storm doesn't prevent it from being delivered. I hope the lilac coloring is the same as the picture.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Nu-uh! You're not too particular…you're a *connoisseur*!
> 
> There are wine connoisseurs, art connoisseurs, music connoisseurs, and even food connoisseurs. So why can't there be handbag connoisseurs???
> 
> To me, that's one of the best things about tPF. It helps us develop our sense of what does and doesn't work for us, and then with input from tPF members, we learn why that's so.


I agree!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> This is going to sound a bit silly but how much should I be looking at paying for either a vintage papillon 26 or one of the newer ones with vachetta? It's difficult to estimate a fair price especially when the comps are all over the place. Thank you everybody!
> 
> An update on the Acne Studios crossbody: it is finally in a bigger city closer to my home. I should have it by the end of tomorrow if the looming storm doesn't prevent it from being delivered. I hope the lilac coloring is the same as the picture.


I would say $400-500 for a decent condition Papillon mono. $100-200 more for a DE


----------



## BowieFan1971

Oh! I must apologize...after seeing it in different lighting over the course of a week, the Prada hobo is indeed brown, not black. Espresso, almost black, brown, but definitely brown. I’m kinda bummed about that, since I wanted black, but I think it is so dark that it may work anyway.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> This cutie from Esty arrived yesterday! Being me, of course I picked a purple lining.    This smaller bag she usually does a shorter shoulder carry strap, but was kind enough to make it a longer crossbody strap for me. Holds small wallet, sunglasses case, keys, phone, spare mask (for now - one day it will be lipgloss).
> 
> View attachment 5037964
> View attachment 5037965


So cute!!  Have your kitties adopted it yet?


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> So cute!!  Have your kitties adopted it yet?



Thank you!    So far I've had it out only when they are napping, so they haven't been able to adopt it... Yet...


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I would say $400-500 for a decent condition Papillon mono. $100-200 more for a DE


That is good for her. Terrible for me if I ever wanted to sell my made in France Pap 30 in de that comes with its mini pouchette.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> That is good for her. Terrible for me if I ever wanted to sell my made in France Pap 30 in de that comes with its mini pouchette.


You can sell the mini pap separately for $300. That price does not include the mini. I paid $425 for mine...Japanese seller on EBay.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> That is good for her. Terrible for me if I ever wanted to sell my made in France Pap 30 in de that comes with its mini pouchette.



I was looking to keep it underneath $600 CAD so that’s great news! I’m fine with a deeper, uneven patina. Thank you.


----------



## whateve

I have 2 white bags, the same white bags I've had since 2014. Both are Coach.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

No white or cream bags for me. Had one, a white Coach satchel, but am going to list it in the next week. Besides never using it because I was afraid of staining/damaging it, while I like the style, it is too big.


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> Was so disappointed...the Hermès  Selle de Steppes scarf I ordered took 3 weeks to arrive in the mail. Was supposed to be new with tags, picture was perfect. Finally arrived on Monday and it was just folded into an envelope, no paper or plastic bag to protect it. Had two big black marks on it and two pulls, one was 9 inches long. I was so excited about that scarf....


I'm so sorry, your sale was mis-represented. very rude on the seller.


doni said:


> I don’t know what it is about these last couple of weeks that they seem to have been so bad for everyone including myself... Covid fatigue? Allergy season? Spring blues? I don’t know, but whatever it is, GO AWAY!
> 
> I realize I need a white bag before next week!
> 
> 
> 
> None.
> As a friend of mine says, there is such a thing as sudden death. So use it as soon as you get it!
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Europe and I have only ever sold trough Vestiaire Collective. I HATE them. But I am too lazy to try anyone else... I haven’t sold that much at all, and *I am hoping as I better curate and limit my wardrobe, there will be even less selling in the future.*


Same, over the years, I have been better and better at this.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Why do you hate Vestiaire?
> 
> BTW- my week is about to get much better...I will be home with my DH in about 8 hours.


That's fantastic news!


SakuraSakura said:


> Elaine you kill me with the woo-woo! The best part? *They offered me $400 USD on the groom cles. Total win.*


yay!!!  definitely a win!


dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! *You may be right about the bags. Since this virus hit I have changed my style on bags. I rarely use my premier bags. * I understand about the circle bag. The soft leathers really do get softer. I have the black which is a bit thicker but I am sure it would probably do that to if I didn't fill it.


Same here!


JenJBS said:


> This cutie from Esty arrived yesterday! Being me, of course I picked a purple lining.    This smaller bag she usually does a shorter shoulder carry strap, but was kind enough to make it a longer crossbody strap for me. Holds small wallet, sunglasses case, keys, phone, spare mask (for now - one day it will be lipgloss).
> 
> View attachment 5037964
> View attachment 5037965


So cute! I love the purple lining!


BowieFan1971 said:


> No white or cream bags for me. Had one, a white Coach satchel, but am going to list it in the next week. Besides never using it because I was afraid of staining/damaging it, while I like the style, it is too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038279


Very lovely bag! I like the twilly too!


----------



## mariliz11

My cream collection giving me resort vibes:

Gucci Jackie 
Gucci tote bag I don’t know the model of (wonder if someone does!)
Gucci pochette - I think bumblebee (?)
LV Speedy 25 in Epi leather
LV pochette Damier Azur 
LV pochette milla multicolore 
Burberry vintage crossbody bag


----------



## jblended

mariliz11 said:


> Burberry vintage crossbody bag


OMG this! LOVE it! 
I've never seen it before but I'd pounce on it if I ever found one!


----------



## jblended

ElainePG said:


> To me, that's one of the best things about tPF. It helps us develop our sense of what does and doesn't work for us, and then with input from tPF members, we learn why that's so.


Very true! I've really been honing in on what I love and what I just don't, and a big part of that has been from observing other people's collections, their methods of curating, and their descriptions of a style's functionality.
I'm not sure if my taste will change as time goes on, but for now there are a lot of things I've learned about myself and my bags:

I don't like hard, structured bags (to admire on others, Yes! but to carry, Not for me)
I don't like large bags like hobos and totes (I don't carry much)
I don't like bags with too many compartments
I don't like the way saffiano feels, and I don't like how easily patent leather gets finger smudges
I cannot do anything in tan or brown
I'll probably never do another exotic for ethical reasons. I cannot find evidence that there is an ethical source for any exotic because everything is greenwashed now and I'm getting more skeptical. Have a lot to learn in this area so maybe my opinion will change as I become more educated? 
I can't fall in love with anything Chanel. I tried but that entire brand is not for me. Love it on other people, though.
I don't like loud hardware (dislike having too much of it on a bag [like the Valentino spiked bags], or when the hardware is too bright or if it's noisy and rattles as you walk)
I also dislike fringes on bags (Love seeing them on kids who can rock them at festivals but I can't be fussing with the fringe as I get in and out of a bag)

I love camera bags (are these classified as semi structured or do they count as soft and slouchy? I haven't been able to figure that out, so if anyone can enlighten me..)
I love unique shapes (round is a particular favourite)
I love interesting details (whipstitching, contrast edge paint, quilting, that sort of thing)
Conversely, I also like really simple, plain bags where the leather does all the talking! (though I usually prefer some small detail- like the closure- to be interesting so that the bag isn't blah and boring)
I love leather that is buttery to the touch- either smooth or pebbled (Longchamps leather is amazing, 1941 Coach leather, crazy horse leather, Turkish leather, whatever Hammitt uses is really buttery soft, and based on @cowgirlsboots descriptions, I can safely include Dior leather in this list as well)
I love having variety in my collection and aim not to do more than 2 of the same style
I love colour in my bags!
I love convertible clutches that have a leather clutch strap that I can slip my hand into
I need my bags to have a slim profile
I prefer gunmetal, silver, iridescent and light gold hardware over bright gold/shiny yellow hardware

It's funny that I've only just figured out these little quirks of mine in the past year or so. This thread has really helped me gain clarity and identify my preferences.

I hadn't intended to list out my likes/dislikes in this way when I began replying! 
Now I'm interested, what are everyone else's preferences?


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> I hadn't intended to list out my likes/dislikes in this way when I began replying!
> Now I'm interested, what are everyone else's preferences?


It seems like you have completely figured out what works for you and what doesn’t - I’m still in the process of figuring this out myself! I got into handbags 5 years or so ago and it’s only in the past year that I really thought about what I like and don’t like. I think it’s because due to the pandemic, handbags/fashion have become a distraction for me in the midst of all the chaos going on. Here’s what I’ve worked out so far:

What I like:

Slouchy shoulder/hobo bags
Vintage chic styles
Bags easy to get in and out of
Crossbodies with handles
Lightweight bags
A preference for black, dark green, and purple bags
What I don’t like:

Saffiano leather (and overly processed leather that feels like saffiano to the touch)
Tiny bags that can only fit a credit card. I always like to carry my cell, keys, mini pouch (for extra masks, hand sanitizer, wet wipes, Kleenex), portable cell charger, and card holder. I won’t look into any bag that cannot hold this amount with a little room to spare.
Bags more than 2 lbs when empty
Big logos
Crossbody strap sharing the same hook as the bag handles
Companies whose workers that do not have safe working conditions or paid a fair wage. This is a bit of a difficult one as not all companies are transparent enough, I still have a lot to learn in this area.
I’m still trying to figure out more about my preferences and am in the process of curating my collection to fit that criteria. Really interested to see everyone else’s preferences


----------



## jblended

afroken said:


> it’s only in the past year that I really thought about what I like and don’t like.


Exactly the same for me. I think it takes some trial and error to figure this out. It's a journey, afterall.
I really like your list and think you've really got a good sense of your personal bag style! In fact, you included a few points that I'd forgotten in my own list!


afroken said:


> What I don’t like:
> 
> Tiny bags that can only fit a credit card
> Bags more than 2 lbs when empty
> Big logos
> Companies whose workers that do not have safe working conditions or paid a fair wage. This is a bit of a difficult one as not all companies are transparent enough, I still have a lot to learn in this area.


I feel the same way about these!


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> I was looking to keep it underneath $600 CAD so that’s great news! I’m fine with a deeper, uneven patina. Thank you.


I am glad for you. I am not selling my Pap 30. I just hate seeing bags I paid a full price for go down in value. I really like my pap 30. Though I have never used it's baby. lol I hope you enjoy yours once it comes.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I have 2 white bags, the same white bags I've had since 2014. Both are Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038270
> View attachment 5038271


Still lovely though!


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> It seems like you have completely figured out what works for you and what doesn’t - I’m still in the process of figuring this out myself! I got into handbags 5 years or so ago and it’s only in the past year that I really thought about what I like and don’t like. I think it’s because due to the pandemic, handbags/fashion have become a distraction for me in the midst of all the chaos going on. Here’s what I’ve worked out so far:
> 
> What I like:
> 
> Slouchy shoulder/hobo bags
> Vintage chic styles
> Bags easy to get in and out of
> Crossbodies with handles
> Lightweight bags
> A preference for black, dark green, and purple bags
> What I don’t like:
> 
> Saffiano leather (and overly processed leather that feels like saffiano to the touch)
> Tiny bags that can only fit a credit card. I always like to carry my cell, keys, mini pouch (for extra masks, hand sanitizer, wet wipes, Kleenex), portable cell charger, and card holder. I won’t look into any bag that cannot hold this amount with a little room to spare.
> Bags more than 2 lbs when empty
> Big logos
> Crossbody strap sharing the same hook as the bag handles
> Companies whose workers that do not have safe working conditions or paid a fair wage. This is a bit of a difficult one as not all companies are transparent enough, I still have a lot to learn in this area.
> I’m still trying to figure out more about my preferences and am in the process of curating my collection to fit that criteria. Really interested to see everyone else’s preferences


 
I like 
Structured bags preferably midsize
Crossbodies with handles like you , but bottom can not be deeper than 5 inches.
Must be under two pounds , closer to 1.8 pounds 
Easy in and out access for me. 

Don't like 
Saffaino - bought one as a rain bag but then sold it. 
Very busy bags, I prefer cleaner lines.
Dayglow colors are fun but not for me
If it is to hard of a leather. I like structure but super hard is out.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Was so disappointed...the Hermès  Selle de Steppes scarf I ordered took 3 weeks to arrive in the mail. Was supposed to be new with tags, picture was perfect. Finally arrived on Monday and it was just folded into an envelope, no paper or plastic bag to protect it. Had two big black marks on it and two pulls, one was 9 inches long. I was so excited about that scarf....


I hope you were able to send it back. I just don't get people that do this kind of thing.


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> My cream collection giving me resort vibes:
> 
> Gucci Jackie
> Gucci tote bag I don’t know the model of (wonder if someone does!)
> Gucci pochette - I think bumblebee (?)
> LV Speedy 25 in Epi leather
> LV pochette Damier Azur
> LV pochette milla multicolore
> Burberry vintage crossbody bag
> 
> View attachment 5038357


Stunning grouping! Love that Epi speedy.


----------



## dcooney4

I do not own any grey, white or cream bags.


----------



## doni

Oh this is fun:

What I love:

Leather interiors.
Clutches - all sizes, shapes and forms.
A nice pair of handles, rolled handles are the best.
Shoulder bags - if they are versatile the better.
Earth colors (burgundy, tan, browns...).
Black
Open totes.
Back pockets.
Lately very much into minimal/no hardware...
... but love loud vintage gold hardware (as in Chanel).
BIG bags.
Whicker, tweed, canvas, denim.
Twists on classics.

What I don’t like:

Embossed leathers (Epsom, Caviar, Saffiano...)
Crossbodies that sit low: a no go.
Bad hardware, to me it makes all the difference bw what feels luxury and what doesn’t.
Zips that are not smooth.
Gunmetal, aged or iridescent hardware.
Pastel colors
Gray leather (bar anthracite, that counts as black)
Too much hardware.
Metallic leathers.
Tick-all-the-boxes classics (black caviar GHW CF, black togo Birkin... that kind of thing).
The strap in the Celine Classic 

What I like but doesn’t work for me:

Hobos.
Chains, specially big chunky chains.
Satchels.
Vanilla and cream kind of colors.
The Lady Dior or, in general, very feminine vibe bags
The Halzan or, in general, very masculine vibe bags


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> I have 2 white bags, the same white bags I've had since 2014. Both are Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038270
> View attachment 5038271



Omg this white Coach with edge painting is EVERYTHING. I love it!



mariliz11 said:


> My cream collection giving me resort vibes:
> 
> Gucci Jackie
> Gucci tote bag I don’t know the model of (wonder if someone does!)
> Gucci pochette - I think bumblebee (?)
> LV Speedy 25 in Epi leather
> LV pochette Damier Azur
> LV pochette milla multicolore
> Burberry vintage crossbody bag
> 
> View attachment 5038357



Love your white collection! So dreamy. That Burberry is pretty cool, looks soft and supple.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

doni said:


> Bad hardware, to me it makes all the different bw what feels luxury and what doesn’t.



This is SO true. Bad hardware can be the thing that ruins an otherwise perfectly gorgeous non-premier bag.

Heck, even premier designers get this wrong. One of my biggest complaints with my Chloe Aby satchel is that the hardware is so yellow it cheapens the look of the bag.


----------



## doni

Jereni said:


> This is SO true. Bad hardware can be the thing that ruins an otherwise perfectly gorgeous non-premier bag.
> 
> Heck, even premier designers get this wrong. One of my biggest complaints with my Chloe Aby satchel is that the hardware is so yellow it cheapens the look of the bag.



Precisely. There are non premier bags with beautiful leather, great design, good craftmanship... And then the hardware is just wrong, or not up there... It must be difficult to procure really good hardware (whereas I feel it’s become easier to get good leather).

Sorry about the spelling mistake. Isn’t it a wonder how since with have automatic spell check, writing has got worse?


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> I hadn't intended to list out my likes/dislikes in this way when I began replying!
> Now I'm interested, what are everyone else's preferences?



I’ve been thinking about this a lot lately, as I’m trying to get to a state where I buy very few bags for the rest of this year. And then after that, JUST be on the lookout for the particular bags that will complete my collection.


Love:

Smooth, supple leather
Iridescent / pearled leather
Clean lines, modern aesthetic (although there are exceptions)
Under-the-radar designer bags (although I also love Chanel so that conflicts)
Both a top handle and long strap option
Satchels
Cross-bodies
Easy to get in and out of
Vertical slip pocket for phone
Compartments (sounds like I am the only one?)
Single buckle or turnlock closure
Taupes, camel/tan, and jewel tones

Don’t love:

Large open totes
Hobos
Short strap shoulder bags (where it sits right under your arm and makes your arm stick out)
Bags that are too busy, or have stuff hanging off them that you can’t remove
Western / cowboy -style bags (dislike most Chloe and actually many Coach for this reason)
Loud, heavy metal logos
Aged gray tone hardware (such as Chanel aged ruthenium)
Denim or cloth bags
Saffiano bags (although I do own two that I’m extremely happy with)
Matte, dull pebbled/grained leather
Thin straps that dig into the shoulder 
Neon color tones, or overly dull color tones


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> OMG this! LOVE it!
> I've never seen it before but I'd pounce on it if I ever found one!


+1


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I hope you were able to send it back. I just don't get people that do this kind of thing.


I did send it back. I hated to do it and struggled because I really wanted it, but if I had not been able to get the black marks off, I would have been mad every time I wore it! So pretty, though...argh!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Just really started to hone in on what I really like and what works for me ( not always the same thing) in the last few months after a year or two of buying what I like the looks of and then discovering it doesn’t work for me. I have gotten to the point where I pretty much know by looking if something will work or not, though I can be tempted “to the dark side” by nice leather (looking at you, Prada hobo, which I am not sold on yet)

I need...
-Medium size bags- ideal size 10x7 to 12x8. Must be at least 3-4” deep, no more than 6” deep. I have the things I carry pared down to the essentials, so I have to be able to bring them all but not have them rattle around all over
-Some kind of structure- it needs a shape and to hold a shape

I don’t like...
-No extra hardware or decoration-one element is fine, but too much, like fringe or lots of studs are not me. No Bal City for me. I can add accessories if I want something more
-Unstructured bags- puddly hobos are a no in general. May not keep the Prada
-Crossbodies in general- I rarely use convertible straps because I don’t like how dangly extra straps or handles sticking out looks, ruins the lines, but have used them on occasion for convenience while out so carry them with me just in case.
-White, pastels, pinks or purples- just not me
-Quilted bags, especially “puffy”. Just don’t like it. So Chanel has no appeal to me
-Backpacks- wrinkles your clothes (fanny packs too), can’t get easily in and out
-No metallics or black/oil slick hardware- my style is classic and natural so not me
-Saffiano and coated leather- just EW! Looks and feels like plastic
-Busy bags- ones too much of something like too slouchy, too cutesy, too formal or “lady who lunches”, too boho or rocker. Might look great on someone else, but not me
-Overly minimal bags, especially bags with no hardware or detail. Boring....


I LOVE- 
-Classic with a twist- a bag that is simple or sleek, but has that one detail that makes it stand out. Could be the leather, the shape or a hardware detail
-Bags with a history or story. I am a history and architecture buff, which extends to bags too
-Colors found in nature- that doesn’t mean all browns or muddy, but the slightly muted but clear shades of colors
-Structure but not stiff, some softness, slouch or curve to the shape somewhere. Too stiff, boxy or “sharp” reads as too formal or modern for me. I like the looks of them, but on other people.
-Bags with simple, pretty, quality hardware- I like a little “pop”
-Cohesion and streamlined elements- mishmash, too many trends/ideas at once, lack of balance makes me irritable. 
-Satchels, in general


----------



## afroken

afroken said:


> What I like:
> 
> Slouchy shoulder/hobo bags
> Vintage chic styles
> Bags easy to get in and out of
> Crossbodies with handles
> Lightweight bags
> A preference for black, dark green, and purple bags
> What I don’t like:
> 
> Saffiano leather (and overly processed leather that feels like saffiano to the touch)
> Tiny bags that can only fit a credit card. I always like to carry my cell, keys, mini pouch (for extra masks, hand sanitizer, wet wipes, Kleenex), portable cell charger, and card holder. I won’t look into any bag that cannot hold this amount with a little room to spare.
> Bags more than 2 lbs when empty
> Big logos
> Crossbody strap sharing the same hook as the bag handles
> Companies whose workers that do not have safe working conditions or paid a fair wage. This is a bit of a difficult one as not all companies are transparent enough, I still have a lot to learn in this area.


Forgot to add, I also don’t like zipper tails showing on a handbag (an exception would be Balenciaga City). Makes an otherwise great looking handbag look unfinished.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Something that came home with me from this trip...this is going to be long.

During this bag journey, there comes an occasional bit of... not guilt, exactly, but an element of self-criticism. A little voice that says I am buying things I don’t NEED, that I am maybe being superficial, in a way. This is totally born of the thrift gene that comes from my mom’s side of the family. My parents come from a good sized, working class town in Appalachia, one that had a jolt of prosperity after the war that dwindled to poverty after the factory jobs left starting in the 90’s. It skews old because if you are young and have a scrap of ambition, you get out as soon as you can. It’s what my parents saw the beginnings of when they got married, so they left. I did not grow up there, but we visited often. My grandma (mom’s mom) grew up middle class in town and got a job working the line in a tire plant so she could make more money than working in the office with the other girls. Working with all men gave her a thick skin, but she was beautiful- tall, slim, striking dark hair and pale skin. She wanted- and got- a nice car, clothes ordered in from New York for her and an apartment shared with two other girlfriends. Then she met my grandfather...one of 13 kids raised on a farm with a widowed mother. The boys (all 8 of them) would rush to be the first one up because then you would get your pick from the clothes. The last ones to get up got the too tight/short/worn clothes. My grandparents struggled after they got married...my grandma had to sell her car to pay for my mother’s birth...and my Pap did not always have a steady job. Plus he drank more than he should. The house they settled in when my mom was about 7 (and still live in) was built by hand by my Pap and his brothers. My grandma went back to work at the plant and stopped wearing all her nice clothes. I only ever remember seeing her wear tees, sweatshirts, short sleeve cotton button downs with jeans and a pair of Keds. She rarely wore makeup and her hair was always really short. She worked second and third shift for the money, but rose to supervisor. She retired from Kelly in the 80’s. My grandma never had a new car, to the best of my knowledge, and everything was functional. My Pap was a painter/carpenter/handyman, who loved to hunt, so everything he had was functional too.

I give this background to understand what happened this past week. As I was cooking and cleaning this week, I saw that my grandmother did not have a single nice thing. Everything she had came from discount stores and basic department stores like JC Penney’s. Cheap cookware. Tarnished costume jewelry. Vinyl bags. Except for a collection of small colored glass pieces, which I doubt are worth much money, nothing she owned was owned for the joy of it or to pamper. Nothing. And it made me really sad. A stranger waking through her house would look at the sum of what she owned and keep going. And she worked so very hard, to the point it wore her away. She worked full time, had 5 kids and was still expected to do all the “wifely duties”...I discovered during this trip that my Pap, who knows how to take care of himself, magically unlearned how to cook, make a ham sandwich or wash a dish while I was there. 

None of this is to say that who you are, or the sum of your life, is defined by what you have or own. Not by a long shot. But to not have anything fine, special, even if just for special occasions... It makes me realize that my collection of nice things is ok to have. I don’t spend money on designer clothes, most everything I buy— all my designer bags except one, scarves except two— are preloved. So I am still thrifty. But I have some things that bring me joy, that my niece, future daughter in law and granddaughters will be excited about owning. I don’t think I will ever be truly a spendthrift...the DNA is too strong and the budget does not sensibly allow it...but I am going to lighten up a bit. No guilt or nagging voice. As long as I USE and NOT HOARD, nice things are ok in moderation. I want there to be some fine things I love that are left behind and that people who know me can look at and see the beauty, who can also remember when I wore them and they brought me joy.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> No guilt or nagging voice. As long as I USE and NOT HOARD, nice things are ok in moderation.


That's the most amazing take away here. I'm happy that you're at this point where you can release any feelings of guilt and fully enjoy the bits and pieces you collect along the way.
I agree that life is short and we shouldn't live without ever indulging ourselves, nor should we save everything for a special occasion that may never come.


BowieFan1971 said:


> who can also remember when I wore them and they brought me joy.


(I think this has been previously discussed on the bag editing thread as well) Thank you for saying this because I needed to be reminded of it!
Things become exponentially more beautiful once they're used, because the memories we create whilst using them make them so. Our bags are perfect for that because we use them at work, on weekends, when we travel, so they naturally carry all our memories and stories within. I'd love to think that when I pass on, someone close to me will pick up one of my bags and recall a fond memory of me using it.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> Something that came home with me from this trip...this is going to be long.
> 
> During this bag journey, there comes an occasional bit of... not guilt, exactly, but an element of self-criticism. A little voice that says I am buying things I don’t NEED, that I am maybe being superficial, in a way. This is totally born of the thrift gene that comes from my mom’s side of the family. My parents come from a good sized, working class town in Appalachia, one that had a jolt of prosperity after the war that dwindled to poverty after the factory jobs left starting in the 90’s. It skews old because if you are young and have a scrap of ambition, you get out as soon as you can. It’s what my parents saw the beginnings of when they got married, so they left. I did not grow up there, but we visited often. My grandma (mom’s mom) grew up middle class in town and got a job working the line in a tire plant so she could make more money than working in the office with the other girls. Working with all men gave her a thick skin, but she was beautiful- tall, slim, striking dark hair and pale skin. She wanted- and got- a nice car, clothes ordered in from New York for her and an apartment shared with two other girlfriends. Then she met my grandfather...one of 13 kids raised on a farm with a widowed mother. The boys (all 8 of them) would rush to be the first one up because then you would get your pick from the clothes. The last ones to get up got the too tight/short/worn clothes. My grandparents struggled after they got married...my grandma had to sell her car to pay for my mother’s birth...and my Pap did not always have a steady job. Plus he drank more than he should. The house they settled in when my mom was about 7 was built by hand by my Pap and his brothers. My grandma went back to work at the plant and stopped wearing all her nice clothes. I only ever remember seeing her wear tees, sweatshirts, short sleeve cotton button downs with jeans and a pair of Keds. She rarely wore makeup and her hair was always really short. She worked second and third shift for the money, but rose to supervisor. She retired from Kelly in the 80’s. My grandma never had a new car, to the best of my knowledge, and everything was functional. My Pap was a painter/carpenter/handyman, who loved to hunt, so everything he had was functional too.
> 
> I give this background to understand what happened this past week. As I was cooking and cleaning this week, I saw that my grandmother did not have a single nice thing. Everything she had came from discount stores and basic department stores like JC Penney’s. Tarnished costume jewelry. Vinyl bags. Except for a collection of small colored glass pieces, which I doubt are worth much money, nothing she owned was owned for the joy of it or to pamper. Nothing. And it made me really sad. A stranger waking through her house would look at the sum of what she owned and keep going. And she worked so very hard, to the point it wore her away. She worked full time, had 5 kids and was still expected to do all the “wifely duties”...I discovered during this trip that my Pap, who knows how to take care of himself, magically unlearned how to cook or wash a dish while I was there.
> 
> None of this is to say that who you are, or the sum of your life, is defined by what you have or own. Not by a long shot. But to not have anything fine, special, even if just for special occasions... It makes me realize that my collection of nice things is ok to have. I don’t spend money on designer clothes, most everything I buy— all my designer bags except one, scarves except two— are preloved. So I am still thrifty. But I have some things that bring me joy, that my niece, future daughter in law and granddaughters will be excited about owning. I don’t think I will ever be truly a spendthrift...the DNA is too strong and the budget does not sensibly allow it...but I am going to lighten up a bit. No guilt or nagging voice. As long as I USE and NOT HOARD, nice things are ok in moderation. I want there to be some fine things I love that are left behind and that people who know me can look at and see the beauty, who can also remember when I wore them and they brought me joy.


Nicely said


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I have 2 white bags, the same white bags I've had since 2014. Both are Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038270
> View attachment 5038271


Love the teeny bit of blue contrast on the top one. And the bottom one is such an interesting shape.


----------



## ElainePG

mariliz11 said:


> My cream collection giving me resort vibes:
> 
> Gucci Jackie
> Gucci tote bag I don’t know the model of (wonder if someone does!)
> Gucci pochette - I think bumblebee (?)
> LV Speedy 25 in Epi leather
> LV pochette Damier Azur
> LV pochette milla multicolore
> Burberry vintage crossbody bag
> 
> View attachment 5038357


Such a gorgeous cream collection! The Multicolore is TDF. 

Now I want to go lie on a beach and sip an Adult Beverage… preferably one with a little umbrella in it.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Very true! I've really been honing in on what I love and what I just don't, and a big part of that has been from observing other people's collections, their methods of curating, and their descriptions of a style's functionality.
> I'm not sure if my taste will change as time goes on, but for now there are a lot of things I've learned about myself and my bags:
> 
> I don't like hard, structured bags (to admire on others, Yes! but to carry, Not for me)
> I don't like large bags like hobos and totes (I don't carry much)
> I don't like bags with too many compartments
> I don't like the way saffiano feels, and I don't like how easily patent leather gets finger smudges
> I cannot do anything in tan or brown
> I'll probably never do another exotic for ethical reasons. I cannot find evidence that there is an ethical source for any exotic because everything is greenwashed now and I'm getting more skeptical. Have a lot to learn in this area so maybe my opinion will change as I become more educated?
> I can't fall in love with anything Chanel. I tried but that entire brand is not for me. Love it on other people, though.
> I don't like loud hardware (dislike having too much of it on a bag [like the Valentino spiked bags], or when the hardware is too bright or if it's noisy and rattles as you walk)
> I also dislike fringes on bags (Love seeing them on kids who can rock them at festivals but I can't be fussing with the fringe as I get in and out of a bag)
> 
> I love camera bags (are these classified as semi structured or do they count as soft and slouchy? I haven't been able to figure that out, so if anyone can enlighten me..)
> I love unique shapes (round is a particular favourite)
> I love interesting details (whipstitching, contrast edge paint, quilting, that sort of thing)
> Conversely, I also like really simple, plain bags where the leather does all the talking! (though I usually prefer some small detail- like the closure- to be interesting so that the bag isn't blah and boring)
> I love leather that is buttery to the touch- either smooth or pebbled (Longchamps leather is amazing, 1941 Coach leather, crazy horse leather, Turkish leather, whatever Hammitt uses is really buttery soft, and based on @cowgirlsboots descriptions, I can safely include Dior leather in this list as well)
> I love having variety in my collection and aim not to do more than 2 of the same style
> I love colour in my bags!
> I love convertible clutches that have a leather clutch strap that I can slip my hand into
> I need my bags to have a slim profile
> I prefer gunmetal, silver, iridescent and light gold hardware over bright gold/shiny yellow hardware
> 
> It's funny that I've only just figured out these little quirks of mine in the past year or so. This thread has really helped me gain clarity and identify my preferences.
> 
> I hadn't intended to list out my likes/dislikes in this way when I began replying!
> Now I'm interested, what are everyone else's preferences?


What a fantastic analysis! I've never done anything like it, but now I'm thinking it would be a useful exercise. At the moment, all I'm focussing on is "It has to weigh next to nothing, and not pull on my neck/shoulder." But you're motivating me to go beyond that.


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Something that came home with me from this trip...this is going to be long.
> 
> During this bag journey, there comes an occasional bit of... not guilt, exactly, but an element of self-criticism. A little voice that says I am buying things I don’t NEED, that I am maybe being superficial, in a way. This is totally born of the thrift gene that comes from my mom’s side of the family. My parents come from a good sized, working class town in Appalachia, one that had a jolt of prosperity after the war that dwindled to poverty after the factory jobs left starting in the 90’s. It skews old because if you are young and have a scrap of ambition, you get out as soon as you can. It’s what my parents saw the beginnings of when they got married, so they left. I did not grow up there, but we visited often. My grandma (mom’s mom) grew up middle class in town and got a job working the line in a tire plant so she could make more money than working in the office with the other girls. Working with all men gave her a thick skin, but she was beautiful- tall, slim, striking dark hair and pale skin. She wanted- and got- a nice car, clothes ordered in from New York for her and an apartment shared with two other girlfriends. Then she met my grandfather...one of 13 kids raised on a farm with a widowed mother. The boys (all 8 of them) would rush to be the first one up because then you would get your pick from the clothes. The last ones to get up got the too tight/short/worn clothes. My grandparents struggled after they got married...my grandma had to sell her car to pay for my mother’s birth...and my Pap did not always have a steady job. Plus he drank more than he should. The house they settled in when my mom was about 7 (and still live in) was built by hand by my Pap and his brothers. My grandma went back to work at the plant and stopped wearing all her nice clothes. I only ever remember seeing her wear tees, sweatshirts, short sleeve cotton button downs with jeans and a pair of Keds. She rarely wore makeup and her hair was always really short. She worked second and third shift for the money, but rose to supervisor. She retired from Kelly in the 80’s. My grandma never had a new car, to the best of my knowledge, and everything was functional. My Pap was a painter/carpenter/handyman, who loved to hunt, so everything he had was functional too.
> 
> I give this background to understand what happened this past week. As I was cooking and cleaning this week, I saw that my grandmother did not have a single nice thing. Everything she had came from discount stores and basic department stores like JC Penney’s. Cheap cookware. Tarnished costume jewelry. Vinyl bags. Except for a collection of small colored glass pieces, which I doubt are worth much money, nothing she owned was owned for the joy of it or to pamper. Nothing. And it made me really sad. A stranger waking through her house would look at the sum of what she owned and keep going. And she worked so very hard, to the point it wore her away. She worked full time, had 5 kids and was still expected to do all the “wifely duties”...I discovered during this trip that my Pap, who knows how to take care of himself, magically unlearned how to cook, make a ham sandwich or wash a dish while I was there.
> 
> None of this is to say that who you are, or the sum of your life, is defined by what you have or own. Not by a long shot. But to not have anything fine, special, even if just for special occasions... It makes me realize that my collection of nice things is ok to have. I don’t spend money on designer clothes, most everything I buy— all my designer bags except one, scarves except two— are preloved. So I am still thrifty. But I have some things that bring me joy, that my niece, future daughter in law and granddaughters will be excited about owning. I don’t think I will ever be truly a spendthrift...the DNA is too strong and the budget does not sensibly allow it...but I am going to lighten up a bit. No guilt or nagging voice. As long as I USE and NOT HOARD, nice things are ok in moderation. I want there to be some fine things I love that are left behind and that people who know me can look at and see the beauty, who can also remember when I wore them and they brought me joy.



I see what you mean and encourage you in your feelings.

I think in general, there is consumerism and there is valuing objects and tools which add to our life and give joy. Since humans are humans, objects have been important to us, from beautiful simple shells picked up in the beach, to precious stones or a perfectly crafted flint knive.

In places like PF, where you see people amassing vast quantities of expensive luxury goods, you can loose perspective. Both FOMO and a feeling of rejection can be intensified. But in truth, there is really no harm in putting some beauty in your life. On the contrary, with the current manufacturing and trade practices, mindful consumption often means buying the more expensive thing, instead of a succession of cheap stuff to end in a landfill... High quality well crafted things can stay with you forever, be passed on, or sold if they don’t work for you.

My mother was a conscious shopper but liked nice things. She was of the old school, where twice a year she’d contemplate the needs of her wardrobe and make carefully thought out additions. She passed away 2 years ago and I can say that, having and using her beautiful things (her nice coats, her watch or earrings, the well used scarves) is the one thing that keeps me close to her on a daily basis, as if by virtue of the life of these objects, she was not completely gone... My teenage daughter who looks more like her than me, just left the house wearing one of her belts, a Gucci from the 80s and that also, gives me so much joy.


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> Oh this is fun:
> 
> What I love:
> 
> Leather interiors.
> Clutches - all sizes, shapes and forms.
> A nice pair of handles, rolled handles are the best.
> Shoulder bags - if they are versatile the better.
> Earth colors (burgundy, tan, browns...).
> Black
> Open totes.
> Back pockets.
> Lately very much into minimal/no hardware...
> ... but love loud vintage gold hardware (as in Chanel).
> BIG bags.
> Whicker, tweed, canvas, denim.
> Twists on classics.
> 
> What I don’t like:
> 
> Embossed leathers (Epsom, Caviar, Saffiano...)
> Crossbodies that sit low: a no go.
> Bad hardware, to me it makes all the difference bw what feels luxury and what doesn’t.
> Zips that are not smooth.
> Gunmetal, aged or iridescent hardware.
> Pastel colors
> Gray leather (bar anthracite, that counts as black)
> Too much hardware.
> Metallic leathers.
> Tick-all-the-boxes classics (black caviar GHW CF, black togo Birkin... that kind of thing).
> The strap in the Celine Classic
> 
> What I like but doesn’t work for me:
> 
> Hobos.
> Chains, specially big chunky chains.
> Satchels.
> Vanilla and cream kind of colors.
> The Lady Dior or, in general, very feminine vibe bags
> The Halzan or, in general, very masculine vibe bags


Oh I am so with you on zippers that are not smooth.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Nu-uh! You're not too particular…you're a *connoisseur*!
> 
> There are wine connoisseurs, art connoisseurs, music connoisseurs, and even food connoisseurs. So why can't there be handbag connoisseurs???
> 
> *To me, that's one of the best things about tPF. It helps us develop our sense of what does and doesn't work for us, and then with input from tPF members, we learn why that's so.*


+1
I'd still be buying bags that ended up in the donation pile if I had not found this thread - thank you all so much!


whateve said:


> I have 2 white bags, the same white bags I've had since 2014. Both are Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038270
> View attachment 5038271


GAH - that Periwinkle trim kills me!  


mariliz11 said:


> My cream collection giving me resort vibes:
> 
> Gucci Jackie
> Gucci tote bag I don’t know the model of (wonder if someone does!)
> Gucci pochette - I think bumblebee (?)
> LV Speedy 25 in Epi leather
> LV pochette Damier Azur
> LV pochette milla multicolore
> Burberry vintage crossbody bag
> 
> View attachment 5038357


zomg - me too!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> Something that came home with me from this trip...this is going to be long.
> 
> During this bag journey, there comes an occasional bit of... not guilt, exactly, but an element of self-criticism. A little voice that says I am buying things I don’t NEED, that I am maybe being superficial, in a way. This is totally born of the thrift gene that comes from my mom’s side of the family. My parents come from a good sized, working class town in Appalachia, one that had a jolt of prosperity after the war that dwindled to poverty after the factory jobs left starting in the 90’s. It skews old because if you are young and have a scrap of ambition, you get out as soon as you can. It’s what my parents saw the beginnings of when they got married, so they left. I did not grow up there, but we visited often. My grandma (mom’s mom) grew up middle class in town and got a job working the line in a tire plant so she could make more money than working in the office with the other girls. Working with all men gave her a thick skin, but she was beautiful- tall, slim, striking dark hair and pale skin. She wanted- and got- a nice car, clothes ordered in from New York for her and an apartment shared with two other girlfriends. Then she met my grandfather...one of 13 kids raised on a farm with a widowed mother. The boys (all 8 of them) would rush to be the first one up because then you would get your pick from the clothes. The last ones to get up got the too tight/short/worn clothes. My grandparents struggled after they got married...my grandma had to sell her car to pay for my mother’s birth...and my Pap did not always have a steady job. Plus he drank more than he should. The house they settled in when my mom was about 7 (and still live in) was built by hand by my Pap and his brothers. My grandma went back to work at the plant and stopped wearing all her nice clothes. I only ever remember seeing her wear tees, sweatshirts, short sleeve cotton button downs with jeans and a pair of Keds. She rarely wore makeup and her hair was always really short. She worked second and third shift for the money, but rose to supervisor. She retired from Kelly in the 80’s. My grandma never had a new car, to the best of my knowledge, and everything was functional. My Pap was a painter/carpenter/handyman, who loved to hunt, so everything he had was functional too.
> 
> I give this background to understand what happened this past week. As I was cooking and cleaning this week, I saw that my grandmother did not have a single nice thing. Everything she had came from discount stores and basic department stores like JC Penney’s. Cheap cookware. Tarnished costume jewelry. Vinyl bags. Except for a collection of small colored glass pieces, which I doubt are worth much money, nothing she owned was owned for the joy of it or to pamper. Nothing. And it made me really sad. A stranger waking through her house would look at the sum of what she owned and keep going. And she worked so very hard, to the point it wore her away. She worked full time, had 5 kids and was still expected to do all the “wifely duties”...I discovered during this trip that my Pap, who knows how to take care of himself, magically unlearned how to cook, make a ham sandwich or wash a dish while I was there.
> 
> None of this is to say that who you are, or the sum of your life, is defined by what you have or own. Not by a long shot. But to not have anything fine, special, even if just for special occasions... It makes me realize that my collection of nice things is ok to have. I don’t spend money on designer clothes, most everything I buy— all my designer bags except one, scarves except two— are preloved. So I am still thrifty. But I have some things that bring me joy, that my niece, future daughter in law and granddaughters will be excited about owning. I don’t think I will ever be truly a spendthrift...the DNA is too strong and the budget does not sensibly allow it...but I am going to lighten up a bit. No guilt or nagging voice. As long as I USE and NOT HOARD, nice things are ok in moderation. I want there to be some fine things I love that are left behind and that people who know me can look at and see the beauty, who can also remember when I wore them and they brought me joy.


Such a thoughtful post, thank you for sharing!  

@jblended , @afroken , @doni , @Jereni , and @BowieFan1971  - oooooo Well done the lot of you! 
This is a great exercise - I'll be back with my thoughts later!
(and this weeks color showcase)


----------



## JenJBS

Such a fun topic, @jblended 

Love:

High quality leather.
Smooshy!
Black or purple.
Iridescent/rainbow or gunmetal hardware.
Easy to get things in and out of.
Small/medium size.
Bucket bag, camera bag, hobo, and satchel styles.
Metallic or pearlized leather.
Leather, velvet, and satin.


Don’t Love:

Flap style bags.
White/cream/really light leather. Color transfer and dirt concerns.
Large bags. I’m 4’11” and they overwhelm me, and I don’t carry that much.
Inner dividers.
Outer slip pockets.
Saffiano leather.
Fringe.


----------



## Cookiefiend

To answer @jblended's question, after some deliberation (and almost 4 years on TPF)!

Love:
A structured bag - it's okay if it's a little slouchy but it must stand up on its own.
Top handles - I'm okay if it's hand held only, but a shoulder strap is nice to have.
Smooth, marvelous leather - bonus points if it's so wonderful I pet it.
Medium sized is my preference - you know - Goldilock's size. Not too big, not too small, but just right.
Leather lining.
Black - I loooovvvveeee black bags. They are my Kryptonite. 

Don't Love:
Dividers - Nopety Nope Nope. I don't even need pockets inside the bag to be honest.
Zipper closures. So many times I have bought a bag (willy nilly) only to remember that the zipper bugs me. No Bolide for me. 
Hobo Bags - AKA Soft Smooshy Puddles of Delicious Leather That I Can't Find A D@mn Thing In.
Saffiano leather. I don't even really like grained leather. 
Floppy front flaps - Just get the heck out of the way already!!
Bags that won't stay shut, and then fall over and all your stuff flies out.
Chain straps - they hurt my shoulders (though I do have one and it's lovely)
Loose fabric linings (really fabric linings in general)
Bags without a top handle - I don't really want to grab the bag like it's a paper grocery bag - you know what I mean?


----------



## mariliz11

My take on @jblended’s question - hard to answer cause I really love allll bags!!

Love:
-Structured bags or at least a soft-ish leather that won’t lose shape when worn 
-Bags that can be worn cross body, on the shoulder or on hips length. Having a top handle and a strap even better!
-Anything in classic black, brown, tan and cream 
-Chain straps 
-Nice hardware 
-Inner pockets, even if just a phone holder 

Don't Love:
-Too slouchy bags that look life-less when worn 
-Patent or shiny leather bags 
-Bags that are a hussle to open/close (I love my YSL Loulou but the flap is a pain) 
-Bright neon colors (even though I like seeing them on pictures) 
-Velvet cause it looks hard to maintain 
-Logo designs that are like graffiti or drawn with a marker etc (e.g. off white)


----------



## SakuraSakura

Time to join in the fun: 

LOVE: 

Smaller bags that are larger than they look. 
Louis Vuitton or Gucci monogram. 
Nylon. 
Zipper openings. 
Thick adjustable strap.

DISLIKE: 

Too heavy handbags, whether it be the leather or hardware.
Too much hardware.
Generally shoddy construction 
Difficult to open. 
Saffiano zleather.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I need to quickly vent about something that’s really stressing me out. I sold my cosmic blossom pochette on Poshmark and it turns out that it isn’t getting authenticated before it reaches the buyer. They will only authenticate items over $700. I am terrified that something might happen to it or the buyer may attempt to destroy it for a refund. I’m trying not to allow my concerns consume me but this is a lot of money for anybody along with the fact that it feels like I am not protected.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> I need to quickly vent about something that’s really stressing me out. I sold my cosmic blossom pochette on Poshmark and it turns out that it isn’t getting authenticated before it reaches the buyer. They will only authenticate items over $700. I am terrified that something might happen to it or the buyer may attempt to destroy it for a refund. I’m trying not to allow my concerns consume me but this is a lot of money for anybody along with the fact that it feels like I am not protected.



I just double checked...it is still purchases over $500. If you are not comfortable, take pics of item in box, screenshot them to get date and time stamp, then ship immediately.


----------



## baghabitz34

My take on @jblended’s question. Like @mariliz11, I love a lot of bags so it’s hard to answer.

dislikes:

Clutches - I don’t want to carry something the whole time. Plus my absent-minded behind will put it down somewhere & walk away
Tiny bags - bare minimum it has to hold my phone, a card holder, two masks & a small sanitizer. Don’t see the point of a bag that looks more like a bag charm than an actual purse
Slouchy bags - don’t like bags that turn into a puddle when I sit them down
Backpacks - I use one for work since I have a larger laptop & other things I need to carry. Not a fan of one as a purse
Short strap drop - who wants a bag in their armpit?
Fanny packs/bum bags - hard pass

neutral:

Denim - only had 1 denim bag & got rid of it because of the leather, not the denim. Interested in trying again one day
Saffiano - depends on the bag. Like how durable it is
Velvet/suede - pretty but seems too hard to maintain 
Leather interiors - nice but they do get scratches & scrapes
Flap bags - have a few but not my preferred style


likes:

Feet - why don’t all bags have feet??
Top handle & strap option - part of the reason the Birkin & I will not get along (plus the crazy $$$)
Bucket bags & totes - easy to get in & out of


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> I just double checked...it is still purchases over $500. If you are not comfortable, take pics of item in box, screenshot them to get date and time stamp, then ship immediately.



For Canadian Poshmark it is $700. I did take pictures of the entire process but I am terrified.


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> For Canadian Poshmark it is $700. I did take pictures of the entire process but I am terrified.


Fingers crossed everything goes well.


----------



## sherrylynn

afroken said:


> Forgot to add, I also don’t like zipper tails showing on a handbag (an exception would be Balenciaga City). Makes an otherwise great looking handbag look unfinished.


This made me smile because its one of my Mom's pet peeves. I can never see a zipper tail without trying to tuck it in, even on my Bals.

I love:
Semi structured bags 
Great leather. No saffiano or Epsom
Neutral colors
Under the radar high end designer bags
LV coated canvas, older styles
Classic styles
Unique hardware/closures
Leather interiors
External pockets or compartments
Shoulder straps


Loathe:
Tote bags
Any bag that is uncomfortable to wear. Too heavy, hardware that pokes (looking at you, Valentino), shoulder straps that fall off my shoulder....
Anything too trendy, like super chunky chain straps, super puffy quilting.
Easter egg colors
Chain shoulder straps without a leather top. I may make an exception for Chanel, if I ever find one I love in my price range!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Still lovely though!


Thanks! I still love them. I like when I still love something I got a long time ago.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> Fingers crossed everything goes well.



Thank you everybody. This will probably be the first and last time I sell a luxe handbag on Poshmark. This is making me too anxious.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Omg this white Coach with edge painting is EVERYTHING. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your white collection! So dreamy. That Burberry is pretty cool, looks soft and supple.





ElainePG said:


> Love the teeny bit of blue contrast on the top one. And the bottom one is such an interesting shape.





Cookiefiend said:


> +1
> I'd still be buying bags that ended up in the donation pile if I had not found this thread - thank you all so much!
> 
> GAH - that Periwinkle trim kills me!
> 
> zomg - me too!
> 
> Such a thoughtful post, thank you for sharing!
> 
> @jblended , @afroken , @doni , @Jereni , and @BowieFan1971  - oooooo Well done the lot of you!
> This is a great exercise - I'll be back with my thoughts later!
> (and this weeks color showcase)


Thanks! I love that contrast edging too.


----------



## whateve

This is difficult for me because I love a lot of different styles, and there are exceptions to nearly all my rules.

Generally I hate zippers that stick out the ends. One of the reasons is because that is one of ways to identify a bad fake Coach. Whenever I see it on a LV pouchette it makes me cringe. I don't mind it on my Bal velo because there is leather trim all around the extended ends and they hang down rather than sticking out.

I generally don't like bags that I can't carry on my shoulder. I have exceptions to this. I have a few hand held bags I love.

I don't like bags with extremely short shoulder drops so the bag is crammed into my armpit and my arm is pushed out away from my body. I also don't like weird drop lengths, and it depends on the bag as to what drop length works. 

I don't care for large or too visible logos. I went through a signature stage, then got rid of everything with it. I don't mind signature quilting. I really don't like all over signature patterns like Gucci, LV, Coach, etc. The exception is when it is done differently, artistically. I used to have a Coach with an embossed signature pattern that was stylized in such a way that it wasn't obvious.



For the most part, I love soft supple leather. The quality of the leather is usually the most important feature of a bag. Again, I have exceptions. Like my white saffiano clutch and my vintage Gramercy satchel. Both of these violate my other rule of can't wear on my shoulder. I could add a shoulder strap to the Gramercy but I like how elegant it looks hand carried.



I generally love soft and slouchy rather than structured but some styles work better structured, like the two above. If I get a structured bag, I want it to stay structured. I don't understand people who get a patent leather bag and look forward to it softening up. To me, it looks it best when the patent stays smooth. Soft and slouchy bags don't photograph well.

I like embellishments. I like most bags to have something special that make them stand out, be it a pretty color, studs, or something else. But too much embellishment isn't good. 

I like to adorn my bags with charms.

I don't like really bright gold or brass hardware. Other than that, most colors of hardware are fine for me. I think certain leather colors complement certain hardware colors better than others.

I like pockets but I don't like compartments. It is too hard to remember what compartment I put things in.

I don't like bags that are too heavy or too uncomfortable to carry. Extremely thin straps on heavy bags. I don't like hard to use closures.

I like flaps, zippers, open bags, drawstrings, pretty much all kinds. 

I doubt I'll ever get a fanny pack or belt bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## mariliz11

baghabitz34 said:


> My take on @jblended’s question. Like @mariliz11, I love a lot of bags so it’s hard to answer.
> 
> dislikes:
> 
> Clutches - I don’t want to carry something the whole time. Plus my absent-minded behind will put it down somewhere & walk away
> Tiny bags - bare minimum it has to hold my phone, a card holder, two masks & a small sanitizer. Don’t see the point of a bag that looks more like a bag charm than an actual purse
> Slouchy bags - don’t like bags that turn into a puddle when I sit them down
> Backpacks - I use one for work since I have a larger laptop & other things I need to carry. Not a fan of one as a purse
> Short strap drop - who wants a bag in their armpit?
> Fanny packs/bum bags - hard pass
> 
> neutral:
> 
> Denim - only had 1 denim bag & got rid of it because of the leather, not the denim. Interested in trying again one day
> Saffiano - depends on the bag. Like how durable it is
> Velvet/suede - pretty but seems too hard to maintain
> Leather interiors - nice but they do get scratches & scrapes
> Flap bags - have a few but not my preferred style
> 
> 
> likes:
> 
> Feet - why don’t all bags have feet??
> Top handle & strap option - part of the reason the Birkin & I will not get along (plus the crazy $$$)
> Bucket bags & totes - easy to get in & out of


Omg feet yes!!!


----------



## Hazzelnut

BowieFan1971 said:


> Something that came home with me from this trip...this is going to be long.
> 
> During this bag journey, there comes an occasional bit of... not guilt, exactly, but an element of self-criticism. A little voice that says I am buying things I don’t NEED, that I am maybe being superficial, in a way. This is totally born of the thrift gene that comes from my mom’s side of the family. My parents come from a good sized, working class town in Appalachia, one that had a jolt of prosperity after the war that dwindled to poverty after the factory jobs left starting in the 90’s. It skews old because if you are young and have a scrap of ambition, you get out as soon as you can. It’s what my parents saw the beginnings of when they got married, so they left. I did not grow up there, but we visited often. My grandma (mom’s mom) grew up middle class in town and got a job working the line in a tire plant so she could make more money than working in the office with the other girls. Working with all men gave her a thick skin, but she was beautiful- tall, slim, striking dark hair and pale skin. She wanted- and got- a nice car, clothes ordered in from New York for her and an apartment shared with two other girlfriends. Then she met my grandfather...one of 13 kids raised on a farm with a widowed mother. The boys (all 8 of them) would rush to be the first one up because then you would get your pick from the clothes. The last ones to get up got the too tight/short/worn clothes. My grandparents struggled after they got married...my grandma had to sell her car to pay for my mother’s birth...and my Pap did not always have a steady job. Plus he drank more than he should. The house they settled in when my mom was about 7 (and still live in) was built by hand by my Pap and his brothers. My grandma went back to work at the plant and stopped wearing all her nice clothes. I only ever remember seeing her wear tees, sweatshirts, short sleeve cotton button downs with jeans and a pair of Keds. She rarely wore makeup and her hair was always really short. She worked second and third shift for the money, but rose to supervisor. She retired from Kelly in the 80’s. My grandma never had a new car, to the best of my knowledge, and everything was functional. My Pap was a painter/carpenter/handyman, who loved to hunt, so everything he had was functional too.
> 
> I give this background to understand what happened this past week. As I was cooking and cleaning this week, I saw that my grandmother did not have a single nice thing. Everything she had came from discount stores and basic department stores like JC Penney’s. Cheap cookware. Tarnished costume jewelry. Vinyl bags. Except for a collection of small colored glass pieces, which I doubt are worth much money, nothing she owned was owned for the joy of it or to pamper. Nothing. And it made me really sad. A stranger waking through her house would look at the sum of what she owned and keep going. And she worked so very hard, to the point it wore her away. She worked full time, had 5 kids and was still expected to do all the “wifely duties”...I discovered during this trip that my Pap, who knows how to take care of himself, magically unlearned how to cook, make a ham sandwich or wash a dish while I was there.
> 
> None of this is to say that who you are, or the sum of your life, is defined by what you have or own. Not by a long shot. But to not have anything fine, special, even if just for special occasions... It makes me realize that my collection of nice things is ok to have. I don’t spend money on designer clothes, most everything I buy— all my designer bags except one, scarves except two— are preloved. So I am still thrifty. But I have some things that bring me joy, that my niece, future daughter in law and granddaughters will be excited about owning. I don’t think I will ever be truly a spendthrift...the DNA is too strong and the budget does not sensibly allow it...but I am going to lighten up a bit. No guilt or nagging voice. As long as I USE and NOT HOARD, nice things are ok in moderation. I want there to be some fine things I love that are left behind and that people who know me can look at and see the beauty, who can also remember when I wore them and they brought me joy.



I loved this! Thanks for sharing 

My Nana came from a working class background in industrial Belfast. She would tell me all the time when I was growing up how she used to aspire to have “pretty” things. On her days off from the cigarette factory she would dress up, go into the fancy department store in the city centre and walk around and study the construction of the dresses, then she’d dash over to the fabric store and find material what she could afford. She’d be up all night on her sewing machine recreating the dress. I get my love of handbags from her, as she always used to say (with a wink) “you can have the cheapest of the cheap material on your body and if you have a well constructed handbag to finish the look no one will know”.

I don’t spend much money on clothes, but I definitely spend it on handbags. She’s passed away now, but I still hold her lessons dear (as materialistic as they sound, but it’s also about confidence) and I treasure the few items that got passed to me.

When I spend I try not to feel guilt and focus on the enjoyment I’ll get from using the bag, and hopefully the joy my two nieces will get when they get passed to them (currently 3months and 1 year so won’t be anytime soon!!)

I also try to remember that sometimes what you see on the internet isn’t an accurate reflection of what’s happening in real life (e.g. Hermes handbag every week), and to be happy with what I have and where I am in life.


----------



## Jereni

Been loving seeing everyone’s likes and dislikes! Lots of good points and things to keep in mind as I work on my collection...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

doni said:


> I don’t know what it is about these last couple of weeks that they seem to have been so bad for everyone including myself... Covid fatigue? Allergy season? Spring blues? I don’t know, but whatever it is, GO AWAY!


Yes, I feel the same way about the last few weeks and also going into April.   Certainly, Covid fatigue is one of the reasons.


jblended said:


> I hadn't intended to list out my likes/dislikes in this way when I began replying!
> Now I'm interested, what are everyone else's preferences?


Nice idea, and I have enjoyed reading everyone's lists.  Here are mine:

Don't love:
Bags that puddle.
Hobos, especially large, slouchy ones where the opening sits right at the armpit/under the shoulder.
Micro bags:  No, I am not going to carry my phone in my hand (will end up forgetting it somewhere).  My bag needs to be able to hold it, along with all my essentials.
Metallic leather, aged hardware, aged distressed leather, multi-colored, matte/oil slick hardware, patent leather, narrow openings (difficult to get into the bag), neon colors.
Saffiano leather -- However, I must admit I have found saffiano leather practical during the pandemic.  No worries about wiping down with wipes, etc., so I do see the benefit of having one in the wardrobe (so this is not a complete no no).
Totes:  I get that they are practical, but I don't find them interesting.  I use them when I need to carry more stuff and that always  reminds me of university student days and carrying a bunch of stuff around and finding it heavy.  Same thing with backpacks -- not for me.
Clutches:  Prefer an optional chain.

Love:
Top handles, structured bag, or semi-soft bag with optional shoulder strap.
Love smooth leather; also love quilted lambskin leather.  Although I have a couple of textured or caviar leather bags, I have moved away from textured and caviar leather (which I perceived in the past as being more durable), and now prefer lambskin.
Prefer a long shoulder bag over a crossbody bag.
Love pastel colors especially lilac, pink and blue, but worry about color transfer.  My other favorite colors are black, and various shades of brown (from lighter honey gold to deep dark chocolate).
Medium sized bags.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> For Canadian Poshmark it is $700. I did take pictures of the entire process but I am terrified.


I do hope it all goes well for you. I've never sold on Poshmark, and have only bought a few items. Is the kind of (terrible) buyer behavior very common? Or are you worried because you're worried? Which is not a criticism!!!! I just know that happens to me sometimes, and it's happened more over the past year, due to the ongoing stress of the pandemic. I suddenly get a negative or scary thought stuck in my head, and I can't get it un-stuck.

I hope is all goes very smoothly for you, and the buyer turns out to be lovely.


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> I do hope it all goes well for you. I've never sold on Poshmark, and have only bought a few items. Is the kind of (terrible) buyer behavior very common? Or are you worried because you're worried? Which is not a criticism!!!! I just know that happens to me sometimes, and it's happened more over the past year, due to the ongoing stress of the pandemic. I suddenly get a negative or scary thought stuck in my head, and I can't get it un-stuck.
> 
> I hope is all goes very smoothly for you, and the buyer turns out to be lovely.



A part of it may be confirmation bias as I have heard plenty of horror stories from the Poshmark Reddit about people getting scammed out of their handbags, whether it be attempting to replace the item with a replica or damaging the item to get a refund. I did my due diligence but I am scared that somehow this person could do something to my item and get away with it. Without that additional check it feels like there’s so much more space for scamming.  For the twenty percent we give Poshmark it feels like sellers have zero recourse when buyers are scummy.


----------



## ElainePG

Hazzelnut said:


> I loved this! Thanks for sharing
> 
> My Nana came from a working class background in industrial Belfast. She would tell me all the time when I was growing up how she used to aspire to have “pretty” things. On her days off from the cigarette factory she would dress up, go into the fancy department store in the city centre and walk around and study the construction of the dresses, then she’d dash over to the fabric store and find material what she could afford. She’d be up all night on her sewing machine recreating the dress. I get my love of handbags from her, as she always used to say (with a wink) “you can have the cheapest of the cheap material on your body and if you have a well constructed handbag to finish the look no one will know”.
> 
> I don’t spend much money on clothes, but I definitely spend it on handbags. She’s passed away now, but I still hold her lessons dear (as materialistic as they sound, but it’s also about confidence) and I treasure the few items that got passed to me.
> 
> When I spend I try not to feel guilt and focus on the enjoyment I’ll get from using the bag, and hopefully the joy my two nieces will get when they get passed to them (currently 3months and 1 year so won’t be anytime soon!!)
> 
> I also try to remember that sometimes what you see on the internet isn’t an accurate reflection of what’s happening in real life (e.g. Hermes handbag every week), and to be happy with what I have and where I am in life.


What a lovely story about your Nana. 

If you can afford the handbag, and you don't need the $$$ for something else, no reason to feel guilty. You'll take pleasure in it now, and… who knows?… maybe those two little nieces will be mini-fashionistas and will crave your things when they're in their teens!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My white and “cream” bags - mine are both toile and leather.
The H Vespa and the Le Tanner are the same as 2019. In 2020 I added the Lederer Kelly style bag.


I don’t think I’ve ever really said much about the Le Tanneur, except how fabulous the yellow sides are, but it’s really a very nice and well made bag. It does zip at the top, but it’s no problem to leave it open. The shoulder strap is long enough for wearing in my shoulder but not crossbody. The flap on the front covers a pocket and a place for tickets or ID. At first I thought I’d never use it, but in 2019 I took it to FL for a family vacation and it was perfect for my phone and so easy to get into - I was very happy to learn that.


----------



## southernbelle43

Cookiefiend said:


> My white and “cream” bags - mine are both toile and leather.
> The H Vespa and the Le Tanner are the same as 2019. In 2020 I added the Lederer Kelly style bag.
> View attachment 5039563
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever really said much about the Le Tanneur, except how fabulous the yellow sides are, but it’s really a very nice and well made bag. It does zip at the top, but it’s no problem to leave it open. The shoulder strap is long enough for wearing in my shoulder but not crossbody. The flap on the front covers a pocket and a place for tickets or ID. At first I thought I’d never use it, but in 2019 I took it to FL for a family vacation and it was perfect for my phone and so easy to get into - I was very happy to learn that.
> View attachment 5039562
> 
> View attachment 5039565
> 
> View attachment 5039564


Love the yellow sides!


----------



## Cookiefiend

southernbelle43 said:


> Love the yellow sides!


Thank you - it's just about my favorite thing about the bag. It makes me smile!


----------



## More bags

Hello 
Gorgeous eye candy, I am catching up reading posts.

We‘re reaching the end of March and I wanted to ask if anyone is doing or thinking about the March challenges. *Is there appetite to continue posting monthly challenges? Any suggestions for April challenges?* I know, out of sight out of mind ...
***************
March Shopping Your Closet Challenges
Brought to you by @Sparkletastic ❤ 

March 8th is International Women’s Day with the colors purple and green. Fun fact: Historically, purple was a colour that denoted justice and dignity, and now it is used to represent women. Green is a symbol of hope. Today, purple is the colour of International Women’s Day, and combined with green represents the feminist movement. Wear your purple and green bags, slg’s, scarfs this month.
March 20th is the International Day of Happiness. Wear the bag that makes you happiest at least twice this month even if it doesn’t necessarily fit your outfit or where you’re going (e.g. an evening bag to the grocery store)
“March” it Out the Door - List that one bag that keeps hanging around at an aggressive price so it goes this month (alternatively donate or gift it)
Non bag challenge: Digital Declutter - delete unused apps, delete the documents you don’t need, delete emails you don’t need to refer to, unsubscribe from email lists/newsletters, clear out your downloads folder, clean up your bookmarks, organize, delete and back up your photos.


----------



## baghabitz34

My cream bags: Coach Bennett in chalk, Coach exotic tea rose Rogue in chalk, and Coach Field tote in chalk


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Hello
> Gorgeous eye candy, I am catching up reading posts.
> 
> We‘re reaching the end of March and I wanted to ask if anyone is doing or thinking about the March challenges. *Is there appetite to continue posting monthly challenges? Any suggestions for April challenges?* I know, out of sight out of mind ...
> ***************
> March Shopping Your Closet Challenges
> Brought to you by @Sparkletastic ❤
> 
> March 8th is International Women’s Day with the colors purple and green. Fun fact: Historically, purple was a colour that denoted justice and dignity, and now it is used to represent women. Green is a symbol of hope. Today, purple is the colour of International Women’s Day, and combined with green represents the feminist movement. Wear your purple and green bags, slg’s, scarfs this month.
> March 20th is the International Day of Happiness. Wear the bag that makes you happiest at least twice this month even if it doesn’t necessarily fit your outfit or where you’re going (e.g. an evening bag to the grocery store)
> “March” it Out the Door - List that one bag that keeps hanging around at an aggressive price so it goes this month (alternatively donate or gift it)
> Non bag challenge: Digital Declutter - delete unused apps, delete the documents you don’t need, delete emails you don’t need to refer to, unsubscribe from email lists/newsletters, clear out your downloads folder, clean up your bookmarks, organize, delete and back up your photos.


I'm doing a digital declutter right now. I let my emails pile up, then I have to go through and delete a bunch. I wish there was a way to put an expiration date on them so they would automatically delete after 90 days.

I haven't done any purse related challenges. I have just started carrying purses again so my goal is to enjoy as many of them as I can. I'm just carrying what I feel like. After several months when I realize certain bags are getting ignored, I'll be more inclined to do purse challenges.


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> Hello
> Gorgeous eye candy, I am catching up reading posts.
> 
> We‘re reaching the end of March and I wanted to ask if anyone is doing or thinking about the March challenges. *Is there appetite to continue posting monthly challenges? Any suggestions for April challenges?* I know, out of sight out of mind ...
> ***************
> March Shopping Your Closet Challenges
> Brought to you by @Sparkletastic ❤
> 
> March 8th is International Women’s Day with the colors purple and green. Fun fact: Historically, purple was a colour that denoted justice and dignity, and now it is used to represent women. Green is a symbol of hope. Today, purple is the colour of International Women’s Day, and combined with green represents the feminist movement. Wear your purple and green bags, slg’s, scarfs this month.
> March 20th is the International Day of Happiness. Wear the bag that makes you happiest at least twice this month even if it doesn’t necessarily fit your outfit or where you’re going (e.g. an evening bag to the grocery store)
> “March” it Out the Door - List that one bag that keeps hanging around at an aggressive price so it goes this month (alternatively donate or gift it)
> Non bag challenge: Digital Declutter - delete unused apps, delete the documents you don’t need, delete emails you don’t need to refer to, unsubscribe from email lists/newsletters, clear out your downloads folder, clean up your bookmarks, organize, delete and back up your photos.



I will confess I forgot about the March challenges this time around. Normally I’m into doing them tho.


----------



## Jereni

My white bags for this week.

Coach Willis 18 - love this bag. I want one in another color but haven’t seen the right one yet. The Borough I posted for gray week but including it here as well.

As of this moment in time I also have a brand new white bag - pleated Demellier Florence clutch. It might be getting returned tho, as they also have a smooth leather version in an oceanic blue and I might want that more.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I'm doing a digital declutter right now. I let my emails pile up, then I have to go through and delete a bunch. I wish there was a way to put an expiration date on them so they would automatically delete after 90 days.
> 
> I haven't done any purse related challenges. I have just started carrying purses again so my goal is to enjoy as many of them as I can. I'm just carrying what I feel like. After several months when I realize certain bags are getting ignored, I'll be more inclined to do purse challenges.


Congrats on doing the digital declutter @whateve. Great job on picking up your purses again. I appreciate everyone has a lot going on.


Jereni said:


> I will confess I forgot about the March challenges this time around. Normally I’m into doing them tho.


Thanks for the feedback @Jereni. I recall you’re quite deliberate about rotating your bags, too. The challenges are supposed to be fun ways of getting us to use and appreciate our bags, without any added pressure.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My white and “cream” bags - mine are both toile and leather.
> The H Vespa and the Le Tanner are the same as 2019. In 2020 I added the Lederer Kelly style bag.
> View attachment 5039563
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever really said much about the Le Tanneur, except how fabulous the yellow sides are, but it’s really a very nice and well made bag. It does zip at the top, but it’s no problem to leave it open. The shoulder strap is long enough for wearing in my shoulder but not crossbody. The flap on the front covers a pocket and a place for tickets or ID. At first I thought I’d never use it, but in 2019 I took it to FL for a family vacation and it was perfect for my phone and so easy to get into - I was very happy to learn that.
> View attachment 5039562
> 
> View attachment 5039565
> 
> View attachment 5039564


Wonderful bags, but the one with the yellow sides has my heart.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Hello
> Gorgeous eye candy, I am catching up reading posts.
> 
> We‘re reaching the end of March and I wanted to ask if anyone is doing or thinking about the March challenges. *Is there appetite to continue posting monthly challenges? Any suggestions for April challenges?* I know, out of sight out of mind ...
> ***************
> March Shopping Your Closet Challenges
> Brought to you by @Sparkletastic ❤
> 
> March 8th is International Women’s Day with the colors purple and green. Fun fact: Historically, purple was a colour that denoted justice and dignity, and now it is used to represent women. Green is a symbol of hope. Today, purple is the colour of International Women’s Day, and combined with green represents the feminist movement. Wear your purple and green bags, slg’s, scarfs this month.
> March 20th is the International Day of Happiness. Wear the bag that makes you happiest at least twice this month even if it doesn’t necessarily fit your outfit or where you’re going (e.g. an evening bag to the grocery store)
> “March” it Out the Door - List that one bag that keeps hanging around at an aggressive price so it goes this month (alternatively donate or gift it)
> Non bag challenge: Digital Declutter - delete unused apps, delete the documents you don’t need, delete emails you don’t need to refer to, unsubscribe from email lists/newsletters, clear out your downloads folder, clean up your bookmarks, organize, delete and back up your photos.


I have been listing and the one bag I let go at a crazy low price just to make room in my closet.  I like the challenges. I would love to see more.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5039690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cream bags: Coach Bennett in chalk, Coach exotic tea rose Rogue in chalk, and Coach Field tote in chalk


These are so pretty! Love that rogue!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> My white bags for this week.
> 
> Coach Willis 18 - love this bag. I want one in another color but haven’t seen the right one yet. The Borough I posted for gray week but including it here as well.
> 
> As of this moment in time I also have a brand new white bag - pleated Demellier Florence clutch. It might be getting returned tho, as they also have a smooth leather version in an oceanic blue and I might want that more.
> 
> View attachment 5039821


Your Willis is so pretty!


----------



## SakuraSakura

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5039690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cream bags: Coach Bennett in chalk, Coach exotic tea rose Rogue in chalk, and Coach Field tote in chalk



I love tea roses! So beautiful and spring-like.


----------



## dcooney4

I have a brand new bag listed but keep getting much lower offers. I realize used ones go for this price , but mine is pristine and still has all the film on the locks and it is new never used. How do you decide on the pricier bags what you will accept.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> My white bags for this week.
> 
> Coach Willis 18 - love this bag. I want one in another color but haven’t seen the right one yet. The Borough I posted for gray week but including it here as well.
> 
> As of this moment in time I also have a brand new white bag - pleated Demellier Florence clutch. It might be getting returned tho, as they also have a smooth leather version in an oceanic blue and I might want that more.
> 
> View attachment 5039821


The clutch is beautiful! I love the mini Willis but I fear it is too small for me. The larger size isn't as cute.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I have a brand new bag listed but keep getting much lower offers. I realize used ones go for this price , but mine is pristine and still has all the film on the locks and it is new never used. How do you decide on the pricier bags what you will accept.


I have a hard time letting things go at a loss. I have to remind myself that it is return of capital. That is money I can spend on something else. The return of capital has to be significant enough that I don't mind the loss.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> The clutch is beautiful! I love the mini Willis but I fear it is too small for me. The larger size isn't as cute.



Thanks! Yeah I do love the pleats, they feel very summery. But I’m not sure the clutch offers anything that my summery Coach Dreamer mini bag doesn’t, except for being slightly more formal.

Agreed, the Willis is small. I have a such a weakness for tiny bags tho. Of my roughly 28 bags, only 5 are ‘big’.


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Jereni. I recall you’re quite deliberate about rotating your bags, too. The challenges are supposed to be fun ways of getting us to use and appreciate our bags, without any added pressure.



I *have* been focusing on rotating my bags, it was a resolution for the year.

This month I’ve worn all my bags twice, and a bunch of them three times. Basically I’m changing bags every time I leave the house. And yes, it’s starting to feel a little silly.


----------



## afroken

I have one white bag, from Coach. I bought it from an outlet about 10 years ago and it was one of the two bags I had (the other being Longchamp Le Pliage) until I got into handbags about 5 years ago. I used it for everything from school to work to evenings out and travelling. The quality is out of the world and I wasn’t easy on her at all. Aside from some corner wear, she looks great, and no colour transfer either.




Not sure if taupe counts as cream? I have a taupe bag from The Row that I got preloved for approximately $350 USD and she looked brand new. One of my best handbag steals


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Hello
> Gorgeous eye candy, I am catching up reading posts.
> 
> We‘re reaching the end of March and I wanted to ask if anyone is doing or thinking about the March challenges. *Is there appetite to continue posting monthly challenges? Any suggestions for April challenges?* I know, out of sight out of mind ...
> ***************
> March Shopping Your Closet Challenges
> Brought to you by @Sparkletastic ❤
> 
> March 8th is International Women’s Day with the colors purple and green. Fun fact: Historically, purple was a colour that denoted justice and dignity, and now it is used to represent women. Green is a symbol of hope. Today, purple is the colour of International Women’s Day, and combined with green represents the feminist movement. Wear your purple and green bags, slg’s, scarfs this month.
> March 20th is the International Day of Happiness. Wear the bag that makes you happiest at least twice this month even if it doesn’t necessarily fit your outfit or where you’re going (e.g. an evening bag to the grocery store)
> “March” it Out the Door - List that one bag that keeps hanging around at an aggressive price so it goes this month (alternatively donate or gift it)
> Non bag challenge: Digital Declutter - delete unused apps, delete the documents you don’t need, delete emails you don’t need to refer to, unsubscribe from email lists/newsletters, clear out your downloads folder, clean up your bookmarks, organize, delete and back up your photos.


I like the challenges, though I am often off track with them.  
I'll post my 'result' tomorrow! 


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5039690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cream bags: Coach Bennett in chalk, Coach exotic tea rose Rogue in chalk, and Coach Field tote in chalk


Ohmigosh - that Tea Rose Rogue is gorgeous! 


Jereni said:


> My white bags for this week.
> 
> Coach Willis 18 - love this bag. I want one in another color but haven’t seen the right one yet. The Borough I posted for gray week but including it here as well.
> 
> As of this moment in time I also have a brand new white bag - pleated Demellier Florence clutch. It might be getting returned tho, as they also have a smooth leather version in an oceanic blue and I might want that more.
> 
> View attachment 5039821


That Demellier is such a sophisticated bag! I see a lovely cream colored gown with that! 


dcooney4 said:


> Wonderful bags, but the one with the yellow sides has my heart.


Mine too  


afroken said:


> I have one white bag, from Coach. I bought it from an outlet about 10 years ago and it was one of the two bags I had (the other until I got into handbags about 5 years ago. I used it for everything from school to work to evenings out and travelling. The quality is out of the world and I wasn’t easy on her at all. Aside from some corner wear, she looks great, and no colour transfer either.
> 
> View attachment 5039898
> 
> 
> Not sure if taupe counts as cream? I have a taupe bag from The Row that I got preloved for approximately $350 USD and she looked brand new. One of my best handbag steals
> 
> View attachment 5039899


I love a bag that makes you happy - Yay!!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> I *have* been focusing on rotating my bags, it was a resolution for the year.
> 
> This month I’ve worn all my bags twice, and a bunch of them three times. Basically I’m changing bags every time I leave the house. And yes, it’s starting to feel a little silly.


Since your already doing it maybe one of the challenges should be wear as many of your bags as you can at least once.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Hello
> Gorgeous eye candy, I am catching up reading posts.
> 
> We‘re reaching the end of March and I wanted to ask if anyone is doing or thinking about the March challenges. *Is there appetite to continue posting monthly challenges? Any suggestions for April challenges?* I know, out of sight out of mind ...
> ***************
> March Shopping Your Closet Challenges
> Brought to you by @Sparkletastic ❤
> 
> March 8th is International Women’s Day with the colors purple and green. Fun fact: Historically, purple was a colour that denoted justice and dignity, and now it is used to represent women. Green is a symbol of hope. Today, purple is the colour of International Women’s Day, and combined with green represents the feminist movement. Wear your purple and green bags, slg’s, scarfs this month.
> March 20th is the International Day of Happiness. Wear the bag that makes you happiest at least twice this month even if it doesn’t necessarily fit your outfit or where you’re going (e.g. an evening bag to the grocery store)
> “March” it Out the Door - List that one bag that keeps hanging around at an aggressive price so it goes this month (alternatively donate or gift it)
> Non bag challenge: Digital Declutter - delete unused apps, delete the documents you don’t need, delete emails you don’t need to refer to, unsubscribe from email lists/newsletters, clear out your downloads folder, clean up your bookmarks, organize, delete and back up your photos.



I did the March challenges and enjoyed them. 

International Women's Day Challenge: Carried purple bags 7 days. Carried green bags 6 days.
International Day of Happiness Challenge: Carried my HG (bag that makes me happiest) 5 times this month. 
Digital Declutter Challenge: I got rid of so many old emails, and cleaned up my bookmarks. 

April is National Humor Month, so how about something with our Fun/Silly bags? @jblended  Mr. Grumpy bag comes to mind. 
Or a challenge to wear our bags that are pretty spring colors?
For a non bag challenge, April is National Couple Appreciation Month, so maybe something about showing/telling your SO you appreciate them? And maybe expand that to best friend for those of us who are single... 
It's also National Lawn and Garden Month, which might work for some non bag challenge. But I live in an apartment, so no garden (or lawn care) for me. 

For my March Stats:
Bags In: 2
Bags Out: 0
Not good... But it was my birthday this month, and I seriously needed some retail therapy this month, so I refuse to beat myself up about it. Especially since both bags together were under $500.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I did the March challenges and enjoyed them.
> 
> International Women's Day Challenge: Carried purple bags 7 days. Carried green bags 6 days.
> International Day of Happiness Challenge: Carried my HG (bag that makes me happiest) 5 times this month.
> Digital Declutter Challenge: I got rid of so many old emails, and cleaned up my bookmarks.
> 
> April is National Humor Month, so how about something with our Fun/Silly bags? @jblended  Mr. Grumpy bag comes to mind.
> Or a challenge to wear our bags that are pretty spring colors?
> For a non bag challenge, April is National Couple Appreciation Month, so maybe something about showing/telling your SO you appreciate them? And maybe expand that to best friend for those of us who are single...
> It's also National Lawn and Garden Month, which might work for some non bag challenge. But I live in an apartment, so no garden (or lawn care) for me.
> 
> For my March Stats:
> Bags In: 2
> Bags Out: 0
> Not good... But it was my birthday this month, and I seriously needed some retail therapy this month, so I refuse to beat myself up about it. Especially since both bags together were under $500.


I'm not reporting my March stats until tomorrow. Still hoping to sell something else.
I love your challenge ideas. I'm already enjoying spring colors. I've been appreciating my DH lately. We have started eating out again and realizing there aren't a lot of good restaurants around where we live, so I offered to cook more. DH said "you cooked for an entire year. You deserve a break. We'll find places to eat at so you don't have to cook."


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I'm not reporting my March stats until tomorrow. Still hoping to sell something else.
> I love your challenge ideas. I'm already enjoying spring colors. I've been appreciating my DH lately. We have started eating out again and realizing there aren't a lot of good restaurants around where we live, so I offered to cook more. DH said "you cooked for an entire year. You deserve a break. We'll find places to eat at so you don't have to cook."



Awww! Very sweet of him. Good luck with the sale! I've already decided on my outfit, and purse, for tomorrow, and have no bags for sale, so figured I might as well post my stats.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Hello
> Gorgeous eye candy, I am catching up reading posts.
> 
> We‘re reaching the end of March and I wanted to ask if anyone is doing or thinking about the March challenges. *Is there appetite to continue posting monthly challenges? Any suggestions for April challenges?* I know, out of sight out of mind ...
> ***************
> March Shopping Your Closet Challenges
> Brought to you by @Sparkletastic ❤
> 
> March 8th is International Women’s Day with the colors purple and green. Fun fact: Historically, purple was a colour that denoted justice and dignity, and now it is used to represent women. Green is a symbol of hope. Today, purple is the colour of International Women’s Day, and combined with green represents the feminist movement. Wear your purple and green bags, slg’s, scarfs this month.
> March 20th is the International Day of Happiness. Wear the bag that makes you happiest at least twice this month even if it doesn’t necessarily fit your outfit or where you’re going (e.g. an evening bag to the grocery store)
> “March” it Out the Door - List that one bag that keeps hanging around at an aggressive price so it goes this month (alternatively donate or gift it)
> Non bag challenge: Digital Declutter - delete unused apps, delete the documents you don’t need, delete emails you don’t need to refer to, unsubscribe from email lists/newsletters, clear out your downloads folder, clean up your bookmarks, organize, delete and back up your photos.


I did the digital declutter, and I'm so happy! I didn't have any old emails, but I had a ton of unused apps, and a bunch of bookmarks that needed cleaning up. It was a great project.

I also have a few handbags, shoes, and sweaters that are going to the Cancer Society thrift shop as soon as Mr. PG and I get our second vaccination (this Friday!) and feel safe to go to there. And two bags are getting shipped off to Yoogi's. I'm on a roll!


----------



## BowieFan1971

National Couples Appreciation Month? How fitting, since our anniversary is in April. Sunday is our first anniversary. I appreciate how much my DH does around the house and that he cleaned before I came home from my grandparents so I would walk into a tidy house. He knows clutter and dirt make me irritable and because I had such a stressful trip. He brings me coffee in bed almost every morning. He makes a point of letting me know he appreciates what I do for us.

I am a very lucky woman...kissed a lot of frogs for a very long time, but I finally found my prince. He ain’t perfect, but he’s the perfect guy for me. January will be 5 years that we have been together, 5 great years.


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> I did the digital declutter, and I'm so happy! I didn't have any old emails, but I had a ton of unused apps, and a bunch of bookmarks that needed cleaning up. It was a great project.
> 
> I also have a few handbags, shoes, and sweaters that are going to the Cancer Society thrift shop as soon as Mr. PG and I get our second vaccination (this Friday!) and feel safe to go to there. And two bags are getting shipped off to Yoogi's. I'm on a roll!


Wow! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

I know I'm late to the party, but it took me a while to figure these out…

*Dislike:*
Hobo bags
Super-structured bags, especially if they’re deep
WOCs (they’re adorable, but too much trouble)
Patent leather, saffiano, and exotics
Bags that weigh more than ~2 pounds empty
Pastel-colored bags
Arm-carry bags (no Birkin for me!)
Hardware that’s too aggressive & clunky
Lots of compartments
Bags that are too fussy to get into

*Love:*
Zip-top/satchel bags with adjustable crossbody strap (but only if the zipper can be tucked out of the way, like Balenciagas)
Tote/top handle bags with adjustable crossbody strap
Flap bags, but only if they’re easy to get into
An outside pocket for my phone
A zipped pocket on the inside back of the bag for my keys & pen
Yummy leather, mostly smooth (although minimally quilted can be nice, too)
Hardware that’s classic & subtle
Beautiful colors, but not too bright (black, grey, red, navy, burgundy, bronze…)
*_Most important: a bag that elevates my style, even if I’m just wearing jeans & a sweater!_


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> National Couples Appreciation Month? How fitting, since our anniversary is in April. Sunday is our first anniversary. I appreciate how much my DH does around the house and that he cleaned before I came home from my grandparents so I would walk into a tidy house. He knows clutter and dirt make me irritable and because I had such a stressful trip. He brings me coffee in bed almost every morning. He makes a point of letting me know he appreciates what I do for us.
> 
> I am a very lucky woman...kissed a lot of frogs for a very long time, but I finally found my prince. He ain’t perfect, but he’s the perfect guy for me. January will be 5 years that we have been together, 5 great years.


Congratulations! Sorry about the frogs, but your prince sounds wonderful.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> National Couples Appreciation Month? How fitting, since our anniversary is in April. Sunday is our first anniversary. I appreciate how much my DH does around the house and that he cleaned before I came home from my grandparents so I would walk into a tidy house. He knows clutter and dirt make me irritable and because I had such a stressful trip. He brings me coffee in bed almost every morning. He makes a point of letting me know he appreciates what I do for us.
> 
> I am a very lucky woman...kissed a lot of frogs for a very long time, but I finally found my prince. He ain’t perfect, but he’s the perfect guy for me. January will be 5 years that we have been together, 5 great years.



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I have 2 white bags, the same white bags I've had since 2014. Both are Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038270
> View attachment 5038271


Beautiful bags I love the contrast colour on your top handle and the structure of your clutch.


BowieFan1971 said:


> No white or cream bags for me. Had one, a white Coach satchel, but am going to list it in the next week. Besides never using it because I was afraid of staining/damaging it, while I like the style, it is too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038279


Good luck with your sale, it’s a pretty bag.


mariliz11 said:


> My cream collection giving me resort vibes:
> 
> Gucci Jackie
> Gucci tote bag I don’t know the model of (wonder if someone does!)
> Gucci pochette - I think bumblebee (?)
> LV Speedy 25 in Epi leather
> LV pochette Damier Azur
> LV pochette milla multicolore
> Burberry vintage crossbody bag
> 
> View attachment 5038357


Sign me up for a resort, any resort. These are gorgeous white and cream bags, your Epi Speedy is amazing!


----------



## jblended

It's been so lovely reading about people's bag likes and dislikes! Thank you all for sharing your thoughts. 

And I'm loving the white/cream showcase! 

March Stats:
Bags and SLGs, *in/out*: 0

YTD stats:
*Bags in*: 2
*Bags out*: 6
*SLGs in*: 0
*SLGs out*: 1

I'm still in a strict quarantine due to my health issues so there's been no movement at all in my collection.

I love the challenge suggestions for April. I haven't done any of the challenges (apart from the first ones to declutter the flat, larder, paper and digital files) but hopefully I'll be able to participate as I get stronger.
It's my birthday month so I'm hoping to be fit enough to use my bags again around the day. If I'm able, I'll take out Mr. Grumpy and my Owl bag for the humor month challenge! They're both goofy and bound to make me giggle.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Okay I am just totally in love with my new Astra with the 2-way sliding chain strap! LOVE this darned thing. I see myself just getting stuck on this style and buying 4 or 5 more over the next year. That's nuts right?! I just love how unique it is to carry an unknown brand and I like it as much as my chanel classic flaps. Actually more because the lambskin lining is Perfection. I'm ordering another one in Burgundy monochromatic  and another top handle shopper(Angelica) in midnight blue from Marco Massaccesi this week, (I was waiting to get this order before finalizing the next order) but now I'm wondering if I should get two more Astras because I have a lot of top handle shopper type bags and not all that many medium sized 2-way shoulder flaps. And this one just gives me those ultimate purse flutters! Not that I don't love the other style : 


I'm going to sleep on it and decide!


----------



## CoachMaven

I love seeing everyone's white/cream bags! There is something about white bags that I just love. I currently have four:
Coach Rogue satchel in chalk


One of my all time favorite styles, the Coach Ergo XL tote in chalk (I have 3 colors in this style)


Coach 1941 duffle in you guessed it, chalk! 


And lastly, my lone MK, the Greenwich drawstring in saffiano optic white. I kept this because of how great this crisp white is for summertime and the saffiano in the Greenwich line is much more pliable than traditional saffiano. I had a really old photo of this one, but it was bad lighting so you get to see a stock photo instead!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Something that came home with me from this trip...this is going to be long.
> 
> During this bag journey, there comes an occasional bit of... not guilt, exactly, but an element of self-criticism. A little voice that says I am buying things I don’t NEED, that I am maybe being superficial, in a way. This is totally born of the thrift gene that comes from my mom’s side of the family. My parents come from a good sized, working class town in Appalachia, one that had a jolt of prosperity after the war that dwindled to poverty after the factory jobs left starting in the 90’s. It skews old because if you are young and have a scrap of ambition, you get out as soon as you can. It’s what my parents saw the beginnings of when they got married, so they left. I did not grow up there, but we visited often. My grandma (mom’s mom) grew up middle class in town and got a job working the line in a tire plant so she could make more money than working in the office with the other girls. Working with all men gave her a thick skin, but she was beautiful- tall, slim, striking dark hair and pale skin. She wanted- and got- a nice car, clothes ordered in from New York for her and an apartment shared with two other girlfriends. Then she met my grandfather...one of 13 kids raised on a farm with a widowed mother. The boys (all 8 of them) would rush to be the first one up because then you would get your pick from the clothes. The last ones to get up got the too tight/short/worn clothes. My grandparents struggled after they got married...my grandma had to sell her car to pay for my mother’s birth...and my Pap did not always have a steady job. Plus he drank more than he should. The house they settled in when my mom was about 7 (and still live in) was built by hand by my Pap and his brothers. My grandma went back to work at the plant and stopped wearing all her nice clothes. I only ever remember seeing her wear tees, sweatshirts, short sleeve cotton button downs with jeans and a pair of Keds. She rarely wore makeup and her hair was always really short. She worked second and third shift for the money, but rose to supervisor. She retired from Kelly in the 80’s. My grandma never had a new car, to the best of my knowledge, and everything was functional. My Pap was a painter/carpenter/handyman, who loved to hunt, so everything he had was functional too.
> 
> I give this background to understand what happened this past week. As I was cooking and cleaning this week, I saw that my grandmother did not have a single nice thing. Everything she had came from discount stores and basic department stores like JC Penney’s. Cheap cookware. Tarnished costume jewelry. Vinyl bags. Except for a collection of small colored glass pieces, which I doubt are worth much money, nothing she owned was owned for the joy of it or to pamper. Nothing. And it made me really sad. A stranger waking through her house would look at the sum of what she owned and keep going. And she worked so very hard, to the point it wore her away. She worked full time, had 5 kids and was still expected to do all the “wifely duties”...I discovered during this trip that my Pap, who knows how to take care of himself, magically unlearned how to cook, make a ham sandwich or wash a dish while I was there.
> 
> None of this is to say that who you are, or the sum of your life, is defined by what you have or own. Not by a long shot. But to not have anything fine, special, even if just for special occasions... It makes me realize that my collection of nice things is ok to have. I don’t spend money on designer clothes, most everything I buy— all my designer bags except one, scarves except two— are preloved. So I am still thrifty. But I have some things that bring me joy, that my niece, future daughter in law and granddaughters will be excited about owning. I don’t think I will ever be truly a spendthrift...the DNA is too strong and the budget does not sensibly allow it...but I am going to lighten up a bit. No guilt or nagging voice. As long as I USE and NOT HOARD, nice things are ok in moderation. I want there to be some fine things I love that are left behind and that people who know me can look at and see the beauty, who can also remember when I wore them and they brought me joy.


What a beautiful picture you’ve drawn for us of your Grandma, she sounds like an incredibly smart, strong and resilient woman. I love how her sacrifices and choices reinforce your appreciation of beautiful things you both cherish and use.


doni said:


> I see what you mean and encourage you in your feelings.
> 
> I think in general, there is consumerism and there is valuing objects and tools which add to our life and give joy. Since humans are humans, objects have been important to us, from beautiful simple shells picked up in the beach, to precious stones or a perfectly crafted flint knive.
> 
> In places like PF, where you see people amassing vast quantities of expensive luxury goods, you can loose perspective. Both FOMO and a feeling of rejection can be intensified. But in truth, there is really no harm in putting some beauty in your life. On the contrary, with the current manufacturing and trade practices, mindful consumption often means buying the more expensive thing, instead of a succession of cheap stuff to end in a landfill... High quality well crafted things can stay with you forever, be passed on, or sold if they don’t work for you.
> 
> My mother was a conscious shopper but liked nice things. She was of the old school, where twice a year she’d contemplate the needs of her wardrobe and make carefully thought out additions. She passed away 2 years ago and I can say that, having and using her beautiful things (her nice coats, her watch or earrings, the well used scarves) is the one thing that keeps me close to her on a daily basis, as if by virtue of the life of these objects, she was not completely gone... My teenage daughter who looks more like her than me, just left the house wearing one of her belts, a Gucci from the 80s and that also, gives me so much joy.


I love how you continue to honour your mother by enjoying and using her beautiful things and that your daughter carries this forward, too. 



SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you everybody. This will probably be the first and last time I sell a luxe handbag on Poshmark. This is making me too anxious.


I also get nervous when I send things off for sale. I am hopeful things will go smoothly for your sale.


----------



## More bags

Hazzelnut said:


> I loved this! Thanks for sharing
> 
> My Nana came from a working class background in industrial Belfast. She would tell me all the time when I was growing up how she used to aspire to have “pretty” things. On her days off from the cigarette factory she would dress up, go into the fancy department store in the city centre and walk around and study the construction of the dresses, then she’d dash over to the fabric store and find material what she could afford. She’d be up all night on her sewing machine recreating the dress. I get my love of handbags from her, as she always used to say (with a wink) “you can have the cheapest of the cheap material on your body and if you have a well constructed handbag to finish the look no one will know”.
> 
> I don’t spend much money on clothes, but I definitely spend it on handbags. She’s passed away now, but I still hold her lessons dear (as materialistic as they sound, but it’s also about confidence) and I treasure the few items that got passed to me.
> 
> When I spend I try not to feel guilt and focus on the enjoyment I’ll get from using the bag, and hopefully the joy my two nieces will get when they get passed to them (currently 3months and 1 year so won’t be anytime soon!!)
> 
> I also try to remember that sometimes what you see on the internet isn’t an accurate reflection of what’s happening in real life (e.g. Hermes handbag every week), and to be happy with what I have and where I am in life.


Thanks for sharing your wonderful memories of your Nana. You have lovely handbags, I‘m sure your nieces will covet and enjoy in the future!


Cookiefiend said:


> My white and “cream” bags - mine are both toile and leather.
> The H Vespa and the Le Tanner are the same as 2019. In 2020 I added the Lederer Kelly style bag.
> View attachment 5039563
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever really said much about the Le Tanneur, except how fabulous the yellow sides are, but it’s really a very nice and well made bag. It does zip at the top, but it’s no problem to leave it open. The shoulder strap is long enough for wearing in my shoulder but not crossbody. The flap on the front covers a pocket and a place for tickets or ID. At first I thought I’d never use it, but in 2019 I took it to FL for a family vacation and it was perfect for my phone and so easy to get into - I was very happy to learn that.
> View attachment 5039562
> 
> View attachment 5039565
> 
> View attachment 5039564


Stunning white and beige bags Cookie. I love all the details on your Le Tanneur bag, especially the yellow side panels.


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5039690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cream bags: Coach Bennett in chalk, Coach exotic tea rose Rogue in chalk, and Coach Field tote in chalk


Oooh pretty, I really like the exotic tea rose Rogue!


Jereni said:


> My white bags for this week.
> 
> Coach Willis 18 - love this bag. I want one in another color but haven’t seen the right one yet. The Borough I posted for gray week but including it here as well.
> 
> As of this moment in time I also have a brand new white bag - pleated Demellier Florence clutch. It might be getting returned tho, as they also have a smooth leather version in an oceanic blue and I might want that more.
> 
> View attachment 5039821


Wonderful white bags Jereni, I especially love your clutch, the texture and shape are eye catching.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I have been listing and the one bag I let go at a crazy low price just to make room in my closet.  I like the challenges. I would love to see more.


Congratulations on your sale dc. Thanks for the feedback, too.


afroken said:


> I have one white bag, from Coach. I bought it from an outlet about 10 years ago and it was one of the two bags I had (the other being Longchamp Le Pliage) until I got into handbags about 5 years ago. I used it for everything from school to work to evenings out and travelling. The quality is out of the world and I wasn’t easy on her at all. Aside from some corner wear, she looks great, and no colour transfer either.
> 
> View attachment 5039898
> 
> 
> Not sure if taupe counts as cream? I have a taupe bag from The Row that I got preloved for approximately $350 USD and she looked brand new. One of my best handbag steals
> 
> View attachment 5039899


Your Coach bag is in great shape, I can’t believe you’ve used this for 10 years! Your The Row bag is lovely, I like the colour, what a steal afroken!


Cookiefiend said:


> I like the challenges, though I am often off track with them.
> I'll post my 'result' tomorrow!


Awesome, thanks for the feedback Cookie.


JenJBS said:


> I did the March challenges and enjoyed them.
> 
> International Women's Day Challenge: Carried purple bags 7 days. Carried green bags 6 days.
> International Day of Happiness Challenge: Carried my HG (bag that makes me happiest) 5 times this month.
> Digital Declutter Challenge: I got rid of so many old emails, and cleaned up my bookmarks.
> 
> April is National Humor Month, so how about something with our Fun/Silly bags? @jblended  Mr. Grumpy bag comes to mind.
> Or a challenge to wear our bags that are pretty spring colors?
> For a non bag challenge, April is National Couple Appreciation Month, so maybe something about showing/telling your SO you appreciate them? And maybe expand that to best friend for those of us who are single...
> It's also National Lawn and Garden Month, which might work for some non bag challenge. But I live in an apartment, so no garden (or lawn care) for me.
> 
> For my March Stats:
> Bags In: 2
> Bags Out: 0
> Not good... But it was my birthday this month, and I seriously needed some retail therapy this month, so I refuse to beat myself up about it. Especially since both bags together were under $500.


Jen, you are fabulous, for many reasons! First, congratulations on your stats and doing the challenges! Thanks for your feedback and excellent suggestions, they’re thoughtful and creative. Happy Birthday Month and one more day to celebrate your birth month.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I'm not reporting my March stats until tomorrow. Still hoping to sell something else.
> I love your challenge ideas. I'm already enjoying spring colors. I've been appreciating my DH lately. We have started eating out again and realizing there aren't a lot of good restaurants around where we live, so I offered to cook more. DH said "you cooked for an entire year. You deserve a break. We'll find places to eat at so you don't have to cook."


Yay, Mr. whateve, what a sweetheart! 


ElainePG said:


> I did the digital declutter, and I'm so happy! I didn't have any old emails, but I had a ton of unused apps, and a bunch of bookmarks that needed cleaning up. It was a great project.
> 
> I also have a few handbags, shoes, and sweaters that are going to the Cancer Society thrift shop as soon as Mr. PG and I get our second vaccination (this Friday!) and feel safe to go to there. And two bags are getting shipped off to Yoogi's. I'm on a roll!


You are on a huge roll, way to go Elaine! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> National Couples Appreciation Month? How fitting, since our anniversary is in April. Sunday is our first anniversary. I appreciate how much my DH does around the house and that he cleaned before I came home from my grandparents so I would walk into a tidy house. He knows clutter and dirt make me irritable and because I had such a stressful trip. He brings me coffee in bed almost every morning. He makes a point of letting me know he appreciates what I do for us.
> 
> I am a very lucky woman...kissed a lot of frogs for a very long time, but I finally found my prince. He ain’t perfect, but he’s the perfect guy for me. January will be 5 years that we have been together, 5 great years.


Happy first anniversary BowieFan. I am looking forward to hearing about your honeymoon plans, too. It is so wonderful to have a trip to look forward to.  


jblended said:


> It's been so lovely reading about people's bag likes and dislikes! Thank you all for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> And I'm loving the white/cream showcase!
> 
> March Stats:
> Bags and SLGs, *in/out*: 0
> 
> YTD stats:
> *Bags in*: 2
> *Bags out*: 6
> *SLGs in*: 0
> *SLGs out*: 1
> 
> I'm still in a strict quarantine due to my health issues so there's been no movement at all in my collection.
> 
> I love the challenge suggestions for April. I haven't done any of the challenges (apart from the first ones to declutter the flat, larder, paper and digital files) but hopefully I'll be able to participate as I get stronger.
> It's my birthday month so I'm hoping to be fit enough to use my bags again around the day. If I'm able, I'll take out Mr. Grumpy and my Owl bag for the humor month challenge! They're both goofy and bound to make me giggle.


Fantastic stats and progress on the challenges. Happy early birthday month! I hope you are able to get through your quarantine ok.


CoachMaven said:


> I love seeing everyone's white/cream bags! There is something about white bags that I just love. I currently have four:
> Coach Rogue satchel in chalk
> View attachment 5040118
> 
> One of my all time favorite styles, the Coach Ergo XL tote in chalk (I have 3 colors in this style)
> View attachment 5040120
> 
> Coach 1941 duffle in you guessed it, chalk!
> View attachment 5040121
> 
> And lastly, my lone MK, the Greenwich drawstring in saffiano optic white. I kept this because of how great this crisp white is for summertime and the saffiano in the Greenwich line is much more pliable than traditional saffiano. I had a really old photo of this one, but it was bad lighting so you get to see a stock photo instead!
> View attachment 5040124


Beautiful white and chalk bags - they are so fresh looking!


----------



## afroken

whateve said:


> I have a hard time letting things go at a loss. I have to remind myself that it is return of capital. That is money I can spend on something else. The return of capital has to be significant enough that I don't mind the loss.


I've sold a few bags this year and each one of them sold for less than half of what I paid, and they were all in either pristine or new condition. I bought them when I was still learning about my preferences, and later on realized that they don't work for me (I almost feel like it was a chore to wear them because I felt bad that I spent so much money, and they were just sitting on the shelf). Eventually I convinced myself that they were expensive lessons on finding what bag works for me, and that they clear up some much needed space. After all, space costs money too 


Cookiefiend said:


> I love a bag that makes you happy - Yay!!


Thank you! 10 years later and the Coach bag still checks off all my requirements for a bag.


More bags said:


> Your Coach bag is in great shape, I can’t believe you’ve used this for 10 years! Your The Row bag is lovely, I like the colour, what a steal afroken!


Thank you  lots of good memories with my white Coach bag. She doesn't get as much use now anymore since I change bags so often, but this is a bag that I'll never sell or give away.


jblended said:


> It's been so lovely reading about people's bag likes and dislikes! Thank you all for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> And I'm loving the white/cream showcase!
> 
> March Stats:
> Bags and SLGs, *in/out*: 0
> 
> YTD stats:
> *Bags in*: 2
> *Bags out*: 6
> *SLGs in*: 0
> *SLGs out*: 1
> 
> I'm still in a strict quarantine due to my health issues so there's been no movement at all in my collection.
> 
> I love the challenge suggestions for April. I haven't done any of the challenges (apart from the first ones to declutter the flat, larder, paper and digital files) but hopefully I'll be able to participate as I get stronger.
> It's my birthday month so I'm hoping to be fit enough to use my bags again around the day. If I'm able, I'll take out Mr. Grumpy and my Owl bag for the humor month challenge! They're both goofy and bound to make me giggle.


Hope you'll recover soon and that you're doing okay with your quarantine. I'm excited to see your Mr. Grumpy and Owl bag already!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Loves:
-Slouchy relaxed crossbody bags that conform to the body. A crossbody bag should never leave my shoulder. It should conform to me and be comfortable for hours. 
-Slumping pillowy hobo bags
-Highly structured, rigid hand bags 
- whimsical bags 
- leather lining

Hate:
- backpacks 
- bucket bags
- overly stiff crossbody bags and hobos. No ridges that I can feel while walking!!
- a hand carry bag that can’t sit up or stay upright when set down. 
- bag handles that fall off my shoulder 
- high maintenance materials - no exotics, no suede, no color transfer
- short straps: a hand carry bag should tuck against my elbow, a shoulder bag should fit on the shoulder.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> Fantastic stats and progress on the challenges. Happy early birthday month! I hope you are able to get through your quarantine ok.


Thank you!   
I never celebrate my birthday as I hate all the fuss, but I didn't think I'd see this one when I caught covid for the 2nd time, so I'm making sure my mum and I actually celebrate. 



afroken said:


> Hope you'll recover soon and that you're doing okay with your quarantine. I'm excited to see your Mr. Grumpy and Owl bag already!


Thank you! 
I'm excited to use those specific bags. They're so quirky and uplifting! Here are pictures of them that I had posted previously


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> I've sold a few bags this year and each one of them sold for less than half of what I paid, and they were all in either pristine or new condition. I bought them when I was still learning about my preferences, and later on realized that they don't work for me (I almost feel like it was a chore to wear them because I felt bad that I spent so much money, and they were just sitting on the shelf). Eventually I convinced myself that they were expensive lessons on finding what bag works for me, and that they clear up some much needed space. After all, space costs money too
> 
> Thank you! 10 years later and the Coach bag still checks off all my requirements for a bag.
> 
> Thank you  lots of good memories with my white Coach bag. She doesn't get as much use now anymore since I change bags so often, but this is a bag that I'll never sell or give away.
> 
> Hope you'll recover soon and that you're doing okay with your quarantine. I'm excited to see your Mr. Grumpy and Owl bag already!


It is helpful to remind yourself of the successes. The bags you got for a steal and love using. That way it all averages out.

I remember your white Coach bag when it was at the outlets. I had one in black. At the time, I was still only using one bag. I thought it was the perfect everyday bag.

This is one of the reasons I'll probably never buy a premier bag new at the store - it will feel like a chore to carry them just to get my money's worth, and I'll feel sick if they turn out to be mistakes.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5040102
> View attachment 5040103
> 
> Okay I am just totally in love with my new Astra with the 2-way sliding chain strap! LOVE this darned thing. I see myself just getting stuck on this style and buying 4 or 5 more over the next year. That's nuts right?! I just love how unique it is to carry an unknown brand and I like it as much as my chanel classic flaps. Actually more because the lambskin lining is Perfection. I'm ordering another one in Burgundy monochromatic  and another top handle shopper(Angelica) in midnight blue from Marco Massaccesi this week, (I was waiting to get this order before finalizing the next order) but now I'm wondering if I should get two more Astras because I have a lot of top handle shopper type bags and not all that many medium sized 2-way shoulder flaps. And this one just gives me those ultimate purse flutters! Not that I don't love the other style :
> View attachment 5040113
> 
> I'm going to sleep on it and decide!



If you really love it, it’s not crazy to get multiples.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> I never celebrate my birthday as I hate all the fuss, but I didn't think I'd see this one when I caught covid for the 2nd time, so I'm making sure my mum and I actually celebrate.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> I'm excited to use those specific bags. They're so quirky and uplifting! Here are pictures of them that I had posted previously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040246
> 
> View attachment 5040247



I love Mr. Grumpy!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

CoachMaven said:


> I love seeing everyone's white/cream bags! There is something about white bags that I just love. I currently have four:
> Coach Rogue satchel in chalk
> View attachment 5040118
> 
> One of my all time favorite styles, the Coach Ergo XL tote in chalk (I have 3 colors in this style)
> View attachment 5040120
> 
> Coach 1941 duffle in you guessed it, chalk!
> View attachment 5040121
> 
> And lastly, my lone MK, the Greenwich drawstring in saffiano optic white. I kept this because of how great this crisp white is for summertime and the saffiano in the Greenwich line is much more pliable than traditional saffiano. I had a really old photo of this one, but it was bad lighting so you get to see a stock photo instead!
> View attachment 5040124



Love the Coach Rogue


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Jen, you are fabulous, for many reasons! First, congratulations on your stats and doing the challenges! Thanks for your feedback and excellent suggestions, they’re thoughtful and creative. Happy Birthday Month and one more day to celebrate your birth month.



Awww.  Thank you! You're very kind.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I guess proof that a bag that whispers can get attention...it’s official. Every time I wear my Pico, I get a compliment. My LV or Gucci logo bags? Not a peep...

Question-
What is the bag in your collection that  gets the most compliments?


----------



## Jereni

My March stats:

Bags in: 3
  - BV arco, Chanel pink mini, Chanel camellia vanity case
  - Have decided that the Demellier is going back

Bags out: 2
  - Chloe chain wallet, Proenza Schouler black clutch

Overall, my count is at 28... I think I might have miscounted during a previous month.

Next month I am going to let go of my Chloe Aby satchel and possibly one or two others.

Unfortunately after wearing a few of my newer bags, I’ve realized they are not for me after all... it’s frustrating because one of them was bought after over a YEAR of thinking about it, so that one should have been a success. Another one was bought because I already had one in that style, so I knew it worked for me, but the second one is slightly different and it’s just not working. Trying to think about what I can do to stop making these mistakes.


----------



## Hazzelnut

BowieFan1971 said:


> I guess proof that a bag that whispers can get attention...it’s official. Every time I wear my Pico, I get a compliment. My LV or Gucci logo bags? Not a peep...
> 
> Question-
> What is the bag in your collection that  gets the most compliments?



100% my Marc Jacobs galaxy bag.


----------



## dcooney4

CoachMaven said:


> I love seeing everyone's white/cream bags! There is something about white bags that I just love. I currently have four:
> Coach Rogue satchel in chalk
> View attachment 5040118
> 
> One of my all time favorite styles, the Coach Ergo XL tote in chalk (I have 3 colors in this style)
> View attachment 5040120
> 
> Coach 1941 duffle in you guessed it, chalk!
> View attachment 5040121
> 
> And lastly, my lone MK, the Greenwich drawstring in saffiano optic white. I kept this because of how great this crisp white is for summertime and the saffiano in the Greenwich line is much more pliable than traditional saffiano. I had a really old photo of this one, but it was bad lighting so you get to see a stock photo instead!
> View attachment 5040124


Beautiful whites! I adore the coaches.


----------



## ElainePG

afroken said:


> I've sold a few bags this year and each one of them sold for less than half of what I paid, and they were all in either pristine or new condition. I bought them when I was still learning about my preferences, and later on realized that they don't work for me (I almost feel like it was a chore to wear them because I felt bad that I spent so much money, and they were just sitting on the shelf). *Eventually I convinced myself that they were expensive lessons on finding what bag works for me, and that they clear up some much needed space. After all, space costs money too*


This! Well said.


----------



## ElainePG

March Stats:

Bags in: 0
Bags out: 5 (three donated, two sold)

SLGs in & out: 0

My bag collection is now down to 19, not counting a couple of beater bags. It's been a longterm goal since I joined this thread to get below 20, where each bag has a definite function and works in terms of size, color, and comfort. I've needed to do a bit of buying and selling along the way, but I really think I'm there!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## doni

Jereni said:


> My March stats:
> 
> Bags in: 3
> - BV arco, Chanel pink mini, Chanel camellia vanity case
> - Have decided that the Demellier is going back
> 
> Bags out: 2
> - Chloe chain wallet, Proenza Schouler black clutch
> 
> Overall, my count is at 28... I think I might have miscounted during a previous month.
> 
> Next month I am going to let go of my Chloe Aby satchel and possibly one or two others.
> 
> Unfortunately after wearing a few of my newer bags, I’ve realized they are not for me after all... it’s frustrating because one of them was bought after over a YEAR of thinking about it, so that one should have been a success. Another one was bought because I already had one in that style, so I knew it worked for me, but the second one is slightly different and it’s just not working. Trying to think about what I can do to stop making these mistakes.



You got an Arco? Wonderful, which color?
The Demellier clutch is beautiful, but perhaps not the most practical.
Which other of your newer bags are not working for you?
I find, sometimes the things we think a lot about are the ones not working. I am all for ruminating purchases, but it as if there is a hard to identify point where you are thinking _too_ much and some how you loose perspective...



ElainePG said:


> March Stats:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 5 (three donated, two sold)
> 
> SLGs in & out: 0
> 
> My bag collection is now down to 19, not counting a couple of beater bags. It's been a longterm goal since I joined this thread to get below 20, where each bag has a definite function and works in terms of size, color, and comfort. I've needed to do a bit of buying and selling along the way, but I really think I'm there!



You have been good! And getting so close to your goal!


----------



## doni

Stats time:

- Bags in: 1 (a BV Bulb to fulfill my small black crossbody need. One of the (if not the) most versatile bags I own).
- Bags out: 1 (and considering getting rid of another couple)
- Blazers in: 1 (vintage YSL)
- Blazers/Jackets out: at least 3

Not bad.
Still thinking I need (ok want) a white bag, but not sure which. And still eyeing the Loewe Balloon.
On the jacket front, I fulfilled my need for a golden button navy blazer to wear with jeans and replace my Balmains, and I should be well served until the Fall. But let’s see...


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> I guess proof that a bag that whispers can get attention...it’s official. Every time I wear my Pico, I get a compliment. My LV or Gucci logo bags? Not a peep...
> 
> Question-
> What is the bag in your collection that  gets the most compliments?



It’s a tie for me:
1950s Rialto marbled white lucite bag
Roberta di Camerino large baghoni in red and green velvet
Honorable mention: YSL Mombasa from 2007 with the le pewter handle







pics from Google because my closet situation is still a disaster


----------



## SakuraSakura

More bags said:


> What a beautiful picture you’ve drawn for us of your Grandma, she sounds like an incredibly smart, strong and resilient woman. I love how her sacrifices and choices reinforce your appreciation of beautiful things you both cherish and use.
> 
> I love how you continue to honour your mother by enjoying and using her beautiful things and that your daughter carries this forward, too.
> 
> 
> I also get nervous when I send things off for sale. I am hopeful things will go smoothly for your sale.


She received it almost a day ago and so far no complaints... I wish she would just accept it tbh.


----------



## baghabitz34

CoachMaven said:


> I love seeing everyone's white/cream bags! There is something about white bags that I just love. I currently have four:
> Coach Rogue satchel in chalk
> View attachment 5040118
> 
> One of my all time favorite styles, the Coach Ergo XL tote in chalk (I have 3 colors in this style)
> View attachment 5040120
> 
> Coach 1941 duffle in you guessed it, chalk!
> View attachment 5040121
> 
> And lastly, my lone MK, the Greenwich drawstring in saffiano optic white. I kept this because of how great this crisp white is for summertime and the saffiano in the Greenwich line is much more pliable than traditional saffiano. I had a really old photo of this one, but it was bad lighting so you get to see a stock photo instead!
> View attachment 5040124


 The Rogue satchel. Still bummed I missed out on those.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> My March stats:
> 
> Bags in: 3
> - BV arco, Chanel pink mini, Chanel camellia vanity case
> - Have decided that the Demellier is going back
> 
> Bags out: 2
> - Chloe chain wallet, Proenza Schouler black clutch
> 
> Overall, my count is at 28... I think I might have miscounted during a previous month.
> 
> Next month I am going to let go of my Chloe Aby satchel and possibly one or two others.
> 
> Unfortunately after wearing a few of my newer bags, I’ve realized they are not for me after all... it’s frustrating because one of them was bought after over a YEAR of thinking about it, so that one should have been a success. Another one was bought because I already had one in that style, so I knew it worked for me, but the second one is slightly different and it’s just not working. Trying to think about what I can do to stop making these mistakes.


That's distressing. I've had that happen. I think some mistakes are inevitable.

Your count is great. I love the BV Arco. Is that one working for you?


----------



## mariliz11

I thought I would do my stats too and set a goal as I’ve never done and you guys are motivating me to!

Bags in: 3 (2 were on my wishlist for months and bought with a discount)
Bags out: 3 sold + 3 currently on auction sites 
SLGs in: 1 
SLGs out: 1 sold + 1 gifted + 2 currently on auctions site 

My goal to December (hopefully haha): 1 mini white bag + 1 large canvas wallet and I’m done!


----------



## More bags

*April Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
Brought to you by @JenJBS 

*April is National Humor Month* - wear and share your fun, silly and whimsical bags
*Spring Colours* - wear your pretty spring colours, pastels, Easter Egg coloured bags, 2x this month. I loved reading the what I love/what I don't like in bags ... some people included not liking pastel colours, modify this challenge and wear the bags you love to wear in Spring.
*Bring out the Delicate Bags* - wear your delicate bags (example: lambskin, box leather, exotics, metallics, velvet, sequins, embellishments, etc.), 2x this month
Non bag challenge: *April is National Couple Appreciation Month* - show or tell your SO how you appreciate them. Everybody gets to play, if you're not coupled, adapt the challenge to include your best friend.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I guess proof that a bag that whispers can get attention...it’s official. Every time I wear my Pico, I get a compliment. My LV or Gucci logo bags? Not a peep...
> 
> Question-
> What is the bag in your collection that  gets the most compliments?


Lately strangely enough a large leather tote that I carry art supplies in.


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> It’s a tie for me:
> 1950s Rialto marbled white lucite bag
> Roberta di Camerino large baghoni in red and green velvet
> Honorable mention: YSL Mombasa from 2007 with the le pewter handle
> 
> View attachment 5040547
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040548
> 
> 
> pics from Google because my closet situation is still a disaster


These are fabulous!


----------



## dcooney4

March 
6 bags in - I know crazy but some won’t be staying. Some will get painted on and then out again. They have not arrived yet. So we shall see. 
2 bags out - with a bunch more listed. 
1 slg in
0 Slgs out.


----------



## Cookiefiend

March Stats!

Bags in/out - zero 
SLG's in/out - 1 out. I never thought I'd sell my H Silk'in, but I am loving the 2 Mulberry wallets - they are a perfect size, while the H is too big/long. 
Scarves in/out - 4 in... Not sorry. 2 are 140 cm Mousseline (one changeant ), a Giant Triangle, and 1 90cm.

Books read/listened to - I finished Sense and Sensibility and Call The Midwife. Now listening to the Audible version of The Sandman, and reading Mary Oliver's Devotions. 

Still working on the GBP, but took 2 SUV full sized donations to St Vincent De Paul. I have another stack getting ready to go as well - the MBR closet was painted... I took everything out and Mr Cookie was shocked at how much clothing he has and doesn't wear. So he's going through it this weekend. Yay!! As part of the MBR closet cleaning, I'm getting rid of some of the decor I had around the garden tub... it's all just dust catchers and I'm tired of having to move it to dust back there. I also cleared some of the things around my jewelry. I'm trying to really think if I love something, and if not get rid of it. 

Digital decluttering has been a success. I went through my email and purged some things I had missed earlier, deleted a few apps (mostly ones DH has put on his devices and I have no interest in. Seriously, there's an app for your yard?), and even went through my work emails.


----------



## JenJBS

Great March stats, everyone! Very impressive! 




jblended said:


> It's been so lovely reading about people's bag likes and dislikes! Thank you all for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> I'm still in a strict quarantine due to my health issues so there's been no movement at all in my collection.
> 
> I love the challenge suggestions for April. I haven't done any of the challenges (apart from the first ones to declutter the flat, larder, paper and digital files) but hopefully I'll be able to participate as I get stronger.
> It's my birthday month so I'm hoping to be fit enough to use my bags again around the day. If I'm able, I'll take out Mr. Grumpy and my Owl bag for the humor month challenge! They're both goofy and bound to make me giggle.



I agree that it's been so fun reading all the likes and dislikes people have posted! 
Looking forward to seeing Mr. Grumpy and Owl. So very sorry you've had to endure Covid twice.    




BowieFan1971 said:


> Question-
> What is the bag in your collection that  gets the most compliments?



My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick. 




ElainePG said:


> My bag collection is now down to 19, not counting a couple of beater bags. It's been a longterm goal since I joined this thread to get below 20, where each bag has a definite function and works in terms of size, color, and comfort. I've needed to do a bit of buying and selling along the way, but I really think I'm there!



Congratulations on reaching your goal!


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> I'm excited to use those specific bags. They're so quirky and uplifting! Here are pictures of them that I had posted previously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040246
> 
> View attachment 5040247



This is amazing! I smiled when I saw Mr. Grumpy. I just did a search and saw your post on this bag. I love it! I’m sure it brings a smile to everyone who’ve seen it 



BowieFan1971 said:


> What is the bag in your collection that  gets the most compliments?



It would be my Aspinal of London Mayfair in evergreen patent croc and smooth leather. It’s a recent purchase and she’s very luxe, with a great price tag too. I hope to add another one in navy to my collection if it goes on sale.




Another bag that gets a lot of compliments is my Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst. I bought this one on Yoogi’s at an unbelievable price and she’s such a gorgeous shade of purple. Super lightweight too.
(Excuse the messy background, I took this photo while in the middle of moving)


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> This is amazing! I smiled when I saw Mr. Grumpy. I just did a search and saw your post on this bag. I love it! I’m sure it brings a smile to everyone who’ve seen it
> 
> 
> 
> It would be my Aspinal of London Mayfair in evergreen patent croc and smooth leather. It’s a recent purchase and she’s very luxe, with a great price tag too. I hope to add another one in navy to my collection if it goes on sale.
> 
> View attachment 5040741
> 
> 
> Another bag that gets a lot of compliments is my Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst. I bought this one on Yoogi’s at an unbelievable price and she’s such a gorgeous shade of purple. Super lightweight too.
> (Excuse the messy background, I took this photo while in the middle of moving)
> 
> View attachment 5040746



That amethyst color...      

And of course I love your AoL beauty!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Very true! I've really been honing in on what I love and what I just don't, and a big part of that has been from observing other people's collections, their methods of curating, and their descriptions of a style's functionality.
> I'm not sure if my taste will change as time goes on, but for now there are a lot of things I've learned about myself and my bags:
> 
> I don't like hard, structured bags (to admire on others, Yes! but to carry, Not for me)
> I don't like large bags like hobos and totes (I don't carry much)
> I don't like bags with too many compartments
> I don't like the way saffiano feels, and I don't like how easily patent leather gets finger smudges
> I cannot do anything in tan or brown
> I'll probably never do another exotic for ethical reasons. I cannot find evidence that there is an ethical source for any exotic because everything is greenwashed now and I'm getting more skeptical. Have a lot to learn in this area so maybe my opinion will change as I become more educated?
> I can't fall in love with anything Chanel. I tried but that entire brand is not for me. Love it on other people, though.
> I don't like loud hardware (dislike having too much of it on a bag [like the Valentino spiked bags], or when the hardware is too bright or if it's noisy and rattles as you walk)
> I also dislike fringes on bags (Love seeing them on kids who can rock them at festivals but I can't be fussing with the fringe as I get in and out of a bag)
> 
> I love camera bags (are these classified as semi structured or do they count as soft and slouchy? I haven't been able to figure that out, so if anyone can enlighten me..)
> I love unique shapes (round is a particular favourite)
> I love interesting details (whipstitching, contrast edge paint, quilting, that sort of thing)
> Conversely, I also like really simple, plain bags where the leather does all the talking! (though I usually prefer some small detail- like the closure- to be interesting so that the bag isn't blah and boring)
> I love leather that is buttery to the touch- either smooth or pebbled (Longchamps leather is amazing, 1941 Coach leather, crazy horse leather, Turkish leather, whatever Hammitt uses is really buttery soft, and based on @cowgirlsboots descriptions, I can safely include Dior leather in this list as well)
> I love having variety in my collection and aim not to do more than 2 of the same style
> I love colour in my bags!
> I love convertible clutches that have a leather clutch strap that I can slip my hand into
> I need my bags to have a slim profile
> I prefer gunmetal, silver, iridescent and light gold hardware over bright gold/shiny yellow hardware
> 
> It's funny that I've only just figured out these little quirks of mine in the past year or so. This thread has really helped me gain clarity and identify my preferences.
> 
> I hadn't intended to list out my likes/dislikes in this way when I began replying!
> Now I'm interested, what are everyone else's preferences?


Excellent conversation starter @jblended!
*What I like in a bag:*

Clean lines
Great leather
Semi structured bags
Top handle with a long strap
Multiple ways to carry the bag, versatility
Easy access
Back slip pocket
Medium size
*What I don't like in a bag: *

Anything heavy
Too big
Wide base
Boxy shape
Short straps


----------



## Vintage Leather

March stats:
Bags In: 0
Bags out: 0
Accessories In: 2
Accessories Out: 8
Total out: 17


March YTD
Bags In: 0
Bags Out: 1
Accessories In: 4
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 29
Total out : 280

I have several boxes and bags for donation but I just haven’t had the ambition to haul them out to charity.
New jewelry was an H CDC bracelet in black box and gold, and the Lapponia Galactic Peaks necklace.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Excellent conversation starter @jblended!
> *What I like in a bag:*
> 
> Clean lines
> Great leather
> Semi structured bags
> Top handle with a long strap
> Multiple ways to carry the bag, versatility
> Easy access
> Back slip pocket
> Medium size
> *What I don't like in a bag: *
> 
> Anything heavy
> Too big
> Wide base
> Boxy shape
> Short straps


Love your list.


----------



## Kimbashop

CoachMaven said:


> I love seeing everyone's white/cream bags! There is something about white bags that I just love. I currently have four:
> Coach Rogue satchel in chalk
> View attachment 5040118
> 
> One of my all time favorite styles, the Coach Ergo XL tote in chalk (I have 3 colors in this style)
> View attachment 5040120
> 
> Coach 1941 duffle in you guessed it, chalk!
> View attachment 5040121
> 
> And lastly, my lone MK, the Greenwich drawstring in saffiano optic white. I kept this because of how great this crisp white is for summertime and the saffiano in the Greenwich line is much more pliable than traditional saffiano. I had a really old photo of this one, but it was bad lighting so you get to see a stock photo instead!
> View attachment 5040124


I love all of these, but I'm partial to your Coach duffel in chalk. that leather looks both solid and elegant.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I've sold a few bags this year and each one of them sold for less than half of what I paid, and they were all in either pristine or new condition. I bought them when I was still learning about my preferences, and later on realized that they don't work for me (I almost feel like it was a chore to wear them because I felt bad that I spent so much money, and they were just sitting on the shelf). Eventually I convinced myself that they were expensive lessons on finding what bag works for me, and that they clear up some much needed space. After all, space costs money too



This is what I'm starting to realize, too. I have sold 3 bags and have 2 more on the market. But now I'm thinking of just giving/away several bags as well in order to clear space. For me, physical space is related to headspace. I'm starting to feel overwhelmed by my bags and clothes. I have been much better about donating my clothes or giving them/swapping with friends than I have with my bags, so I'm resolved to sell and donate a good number of bags this year. I realize that as much as I'd like to make money from selling off my bags, my physical/mental space is more important to me than the money I make.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> I guess proof that a bag that whispers can get attention...it’s official. Every time I wear my Pico, I get a compliment. My LV or Gucci logo bags? Not a peep...
> 
> Question-
> What is the bag in your collection that  gets the most compliments?


So far, it's been the following: 

Bal City bag in black pebbled calf and PHW-- where I live, no one really knows that it is a designer bag. They just like the design. 
Massaccesi Midi-Aurora Bag in a color called Octane and leather called Pompei. The Octane is a soft blue and the Pompei leather is almost like a coated flat calf, very smooth. It also has an offset clasp so it has a quirky, noticeable design. My colleague started petting it one day, commenting on how smooth it felt, and then put her head down on it. Literally. Even one of my male colleagues commented on the bag. 
Arayla Harlow bag in Havanna vegetable-tanned leather. This is a large hobo bag that when worn cross-body has the shape of a square bag so it is very versatile and can hold a ton. Everywhere I go, people comment on this bag. The color is absolutely gorgeous, the leather a super high quality (as all veggie-tanned leathers are), and the style relatable. Hobos are like that, I think. If I had to pick just one bag that gets the most compliments, it would be this bag. 
I have yet to be out in public with several of the new bags I have acquired while in lockdown, so I'm curious to see what else gets noticed!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hazzelnut said:


> 100% my Marc Jacobs galaxy bag.


I get that!


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> This is amazing! I smiled when I saw Mr. Grumpy. I just did a search and saw your post on this bag. I love it! I’m sure it brings a smile to everyone who’ve seen it
> 
> 
> 
> It would be my Aspinal of London Mayfair in evergreen patent croc and smooth leather. It’s a recent purchase and she’s very luxe, with a great price tag too. I hope to add another one in navy to my collection if it goes on sale.
> 
> View attachment 5040741
> 
> 
> Another bag that gets a lot of compliments is my Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst. I bought this one on Yoogi’s at an unbelievable price and she’s such a gorgeous shade of purple. Super lightweight too.
> (Excuse the messy background, I took this photo while in the middle of moving)
> 
> View attachment 5040746


Simply lovely!


----------



## BowieFan1971

I listed the Prada hobo. Wore it all last week and no thrills. And the fact that it turns into a puddle when I put it down gets on my nerves. It’s just not me, no matter how delicious the leather is. Oh well...hopefully it will sell and I can use the money for something else...


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> That amethyst color...
> 
> And of course I love your AoL beauty!


I have a feeling that my twin bag with you, the BV Campana in Monalisa, would also get lots of compliments! I haven't worn her as much yet. I hope to get another BV in Monalisa at some point (after I get rid of a few more bags, I'm trying to keep my bags at 30).


Kimbashop said:


> This is what I'm starting to realize, too. I have sold 3 bags and have 2 more on the market. But now I'm thinking of just giving/away several bags as well in order to clear space. For me, physical space is related to headspace. I'm starting to feel overwhelmed by my bags and clothes. I have been much better about donating my clothes or giving them/swapping with friends than I have with my bags, so I'm resolved to sell and donate a good number of bags this year. I realize that as much as I'd like to make money from selling off my bags, my physical/mental space is more important to me than the money I make.


Completely agree with this. Physical clutter is just like mental clutter. When I moved a while back, I cleared out about 75% of my clothes and still felt that the remaining 25% was a lot. This made me realize that I may sometimes keep buying stuff because I feel the price is too good to miss, and in the end accumulated so much stuff that don't get much use and are just wasting away in my closet. Clearing things out almost feels meditative in a way. I'm working on just keeping some quality pieces of clothing that are timeless in style and can last me years, and give away the rest. For bags, 30 will be my maximum (ideally I would like to keep it at 20 but I love handbags too much )


BowieFan1971 said:


> I listed the Prada hobo. Wore it all last week and no thrills. And the fact that it turns into a puddle when I put it down gets on my nerves. It’s just not me, no matter how delicious the leather is. Oh well...hopefully it will sell and I can use the money for something else...


Went to search your Prada hobo and I love it, nice puddle of leather, but I guess it's not for everyone  hope this sells soon!


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> I have a feeling that my twin bag with you, the BV Campana in Monalisa, would also get lots of compliments! I haven't worn her as much yet. I hope to get another BV in Monalisa at some point (after I get rid of a few more bags, I'm trying to keep my bags at 30).
> 
> Completely agree with this. Physical clutter is just like mental clutter. When I moved a while back, I cleared out about 75% of my clothes and still felt that the remaining 25% was a lot. This made me realize that I may sometimes keep buying stuff because I feel the price is too good to miss, and in the end accumulated so much stuff that don't get much use and are just wasting away in my closet. Clearing things out almost feels meditative in a way. I'm working on just keeping some quality pieces of clothing that are timeless in style and can last me years, and give away the rest. For bags, 30 will be my maximum (ideally I would like to keep it at 20 but I love handbags too much )
> 
> Went to search your Prada hobo and I love it, nice puddle of leather, but I guess it's not for everyone  hope this sells soon!


If you’re interested...


----------



## afroken

BowieFan1971 said:


> If you’re interested...


Trust me, if it wasn't for the fact that I'm at 29 bags (with a couple for sale and one in consignment) and I'm on the lookout for one more bag (Aspinal of London Mayfair in navy or bordeaux on sale) then I'd seriously consider it


----------



## whateve

The bags that get the most compliments are my MK with the contrast trim
	

		
			
		

		
	



And this Kate Spade, that I just got this month because of the color.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> The bags that get the most compliments are my MK with the contrast trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041044
> 
> And this Kate Spade, that I just got this month because of the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041045


These are so cheerful. They make me smile.


----------



## whateve

March stats

bags in 1 (the Kate Spade pictured above)
bags out 0
slgs in  0
slgs out 1

ytd
bags in 2
bags out 0
slgs in 1
slgs out 1 

I ordered another bag yesterday but I'm not counting it in until it gets here and I decide to keep it. If I keep it, I'm averaging one new bag per month this year!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## CoachMaven

Kimbashop said:


> I love all of these, but I'm partial to your Coach duffel in chalk. that leather looks both solid and elegant.


Thank you. That was my first 1941 bag, which was Coach's dip into more luxurious leathers. It definitely impressed me and got me to purchase many more in the 1941 line.


----------



## Jereni

doni said:


> You got an Arco? Wonderful, which color?
> The Demellier clutch is beautiful, but perhaps not the most practical.
> Which other of your newer bags are not working for you?
> I find, sometimes the things we think a lot about are the ones not working. I am all for ruminating purchases, but it as if there is a hard to identify point where you are thinking _too_ much and some how you loose perspective...



I got the Arco in Storm. It’s gorgeous, but I’m finding the flap fussy and the bag actually difficult to get in and out of, which is ridiculous because it’s a tote. 



Besides that, I’m thinking of selling the Chanel north south boy bag. I stalked this bag for over a year, but the truth is that with the central divider, it’s frustrating to fit stuff into it. It’s too narrow to fit things next to each other vertically, and too shallow to pack stuff next to each other depth-wise. It is like the most maddening thing. 

Lastly, sadly, the BV pouch in Amaranto is not working out great. Which kills me because I love the color, and the same pouch in smooth leather works great. But somehow the version with the BV weave is just harder to get stuff in and out of, and I thought I would love the pouch just as much with the woven leather but for some reason I don’t.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> March stats
> 
> bags in 1 (the Kate Spade pictured above)
> bags out 0
> slgs in  0
> slgs out 1
> 
> ytd
> bags in 2
> bags out 0
> slgs in 1
> slgs out 1
> 
> I ordered another bag yesterday but I'm not counting it in until it gets here and I decide to keep it. If I keep it, I'm averaging one new bag per month this year!


I did the opposite I have a bunch of bags coming and counted them. What ever works best for you is the way to go.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> I got the Arco in Storm. It’s gorgeous, but I’m finding the flap fussy and the bag actually difficult to get in and out of, which is ridiculous because it’s a tote.
> View attachment 5041086
> 
> 
> Besides that, I’m thinking of selling the Chanel north south boy bag. I stalked this bag for over a year, but the truth is that with the central divider, it’s frustrating to fit stuff into it. It’s too narrow to fit things next to each other vertically, and too shallow to pack stuff next to each other depth-wise. It is like the most maddening thing.
> 
> Lastly, sadly, the BV pouch in Amaranto is not working out great. Which kills me because I love the color, and the same pouch in smooth leather works great. But somehow the version with the BV weave is just harder to get stuff in and out of, and I thought I would love the pouch just as much with the woven leather but for some reason I don’t.


WOW! That arco tote is such a beauty, especially in that color.


----------



## BowieFan1971

FYI- just finished this...it was great!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> I got the Arco in Storm. It’s gorgeous, but I’m finding the flap fussy and the bag actually difficult to get in and out of, which is ridiculous because it’s a tote.
> View attachment 5041086
> 
> 
> Besides that, I’m thinking of selling the Chanel north south boy bag. I stalked this bag for over a year, but the truth is that with the central divider, it’s frustrating to fit stuff into it. It’s too narrow to fit things next to each other vertically, and too shallow to pack stuff next to each other depth-wise. It is like the most maddening thing.
> 
> Lastly, sadly, the BV pouch in Amaranto is not working out great. Which kills me because I love the color, and the same pouch in smooth leather works great. But somehow the version with the BV weave is just harder to get stuff in and out of, and I thought I would love the pouch just as much with the woven leather but for some reason I don’t.


With the Arco can you tuck the flap into the bag rather then over it . I did that sometimes with my Oxblood mulberry bayswater. I get you on stalking something for a long time and finally getting it and then it doesn’t work for you.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> FYI- just finished this...it was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041090


What is it about?


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question-
> What is the bag in your collection that  gets the most compliments?



I wouldn’t have guessed it, but my black Celine micro luggage gets the most compliments by far, including from people that don’t really ‘know’ bags. It just fundamentally must be a good design that appeals to a lot of people.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> What is it about?


A girl in 18th century France who makes a deal with a god (possibly the devil) in order to get out of an arranged marriage and what happens over the next 300 years in her life. 

Well written, interesting premise, not predictable, solid ending.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> With the Arco can you tuck the flap into the bag rather then over it . I did that sometimes with my Oxblood mulberry bayswater. I get you on stalking something for a long time and finally getting it and then it doesn’t work for you.



Thanks for your advice. I can try that, and I will try the next time I wear it. I think the SA showed me that. The problem is that then makes it hard to get into the interior pocket... and I _like _the look with the flap folded over so tucking it inside kind of detracts from the look I liked.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Thanks for your advice. I can try that, and I will try the next time I wear it. I think the SA showed me that. The problem is that then makes it hard to get into the interior pocket... and I _like _the look with the flap folded over so tucking it inside kind of detracts from the look I liked.


I would worry about the flap getting rubbed, dirty and/or color transfer with it being light colored and tucked in.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I got the Arco in Storm. It’s gorgeous, but I’m finding the flap fussy and the bag actually difficult to get in and out of, which is ridiculous because it’s a tote.
> View attachment 5041086
> 
> 
> Besides that, I’m thinking of selling the Chanel north south boy bag. I stalked this bag for over a year, but the truth is that with the central divider, it’s frustrating to fit stuff into it. It’s too narrow to fit things next to each other vertically, and too shallow to pack stuff next to each other depth-wise. It is like the most maddening thing.
> 
> Lastly, sadly, the BV pouch in Amaranto is not working out great. Which kills me because I love the color, and the same pouch in smooth leather works great. But somehow the version with the BV weave is just harder to get stuff in and out of, and I thought I would love the pouch just as much with the woven leather but for some reason I don’t.


When I saw the Arco in the store, I thought the little clip holding the handles together might make it harder to get into the bag. 

I hate when they put dividers into smaller bags. 

I'm sorry you don't love your new pouch.

When you have disappointments like this, it puts you off buying.


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> It’s a tie for me:
> 1950s Rialto marbled white lucite bag
> Roberta di Camerino large baghoni in red and green velvet
> Honorable mention: YSL Mombasa from 2007 with the le pewter handle
> 
> View attachment 5040547
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040548
> 
> 
> pics from Google because my closet situation is still a disaster


Ohhhhhh… that lucite bag!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> March Stats!
> 
> Bags in/out - zero
> SLG's in/out - 1 out. I never thought I'd sell my H Silk'in, but I am loving the 2 Mulberry wallets - they are a perfect size, while the H is too big/long.
> Scarves in/out - 4 in... Not sorry. 2 are 140 cm Mousseline (one changeant ), a Giant Triangle, and 1 90cm.
> 
> Books read/listened to - I finished Sense and Sensibility and Call The Midwife. Now listening to the Audible version of The Sandman, and reading Mary Oliver's Devotions.
> 
> Still working on the GBP, but took 2 SUV full sized donations to St Vincent De Paul. I have another stack getting ready to go as well - the MBR closet was painted... I took everything out and Mr Cookie was shocked at how much clothing he has and doesn't wear. So he's going through it this weekend. Yay!! As part of the MBR closet cleaning, I'm getting rid of some of the decor I had around the garden tub... it's all just dust catchers and I'm tired of having to move it to dust back there. I also cleared some of the things around my jewelry. I'm trying to really think if I love something, and if not get rid of it.
> 
> Digital decluttering has been a success. I went through my email and purged some things I had missed earlier, deleted a few apps (mostly ones DH has put on his devices and I have no interest in. Seriously, there's an app for your yard?), and even went through my work emails.


Wow! You're definitely on a roll with decluttering. And yay for getting Mr. Cookie on board too… always a challenge when one of us wants to declutter, and the other one says "Who, meeeeeee?" 

I'm not familiar with the book The Sandman. Who's the author?


----------



## ElainePG

afroken said:


> This is amazing! I smiled when I saw Mr. Grumpy. I just did a search and saw your post on this bag. I love it! I’m sure it brings a smile to everyone who’ve seen it
> 
> 
> 
> It would be my Aspinal of London Mayfair in evergreen patent croc and smooth leather. It’s a recent purchase and she’s very luxe, with a great price tag too. I hope to add another one in navy to my collection if it goes on sale.
> 
> View attachment 5040741
> 
> 
> Another bag that gets a lot of compliments is my Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst. I bought this one on Yoogi’s at an unbelievable price and she’s such a gorgeous shade of purple. Super lightweight too.
> (Excuse the messy background, I took this photo while in the middle of moving)
> 
> View attachment 5040746


Wow, that PS1 really pops! And it looks brand new. How lovely that you got it at Yoogi's for a great price.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> FYI- just finished this...it was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041090


Just put it on hold at our library. Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I guess proof that a bag that whispers can get attention...it’s official. Every time I wear my Pico, I get a compliment. My LV or Gucci logo bags? Not a peep...
> 
> Question-
> *What is the bag in your collection that  gets the most compliments?*


Definitely my Gucci Queen Margaret (probably because of the big honking bee!).


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> Stats time:
> 
> - Bags in: 1 (a BV Bulb to fulfill my small black crossbody need. One of the (if not the) most versatile bags I own).
> - Bags out: 1 (and considering getting rid of another couple)
> - Blazers in: 1 (vintage YSL)
> - Blazers/Jackets out: at least 3
> 
> Not bad.
> Still thinking I need (ok want) a white bag, but not sure which. And still eyeing the Loewe Balloon.
> *On the jacket front, I fulfilled my need for a golden button navy blazer to wear with jeans* and replace my Balmains, and I should be well served until the Fall. But let’s see...


The navy blazer with gold buttons sounds fantastic. A perfect look with jeans. Is that the vintage YSL?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

ElainePG said:


> Definitely my Gucci Queen Margaret (probably because of the big honking bee!).
> View attachment 5041144
> 
> View attachment 5041145


I love this so much!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I listed the Prada hobo. Wore it all last week and no thrills. And the fact that it turns into a puddle when I put it down gets on my nerves. It’s just not me, no matter how delicious the leather is. Oh well...hopefully it will sell and I can use the money for something else...


So sorry it didn't work out for you. Sometimes you have to be up close & personal with a bag for a while before you really know. Or at least, that's what I tell myself every time I fall out of love with a bag and end up re-homing it.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> This is what I'm starting to realize, too. I have sold 3 bags and have 2 more on the market. But now I'm thinking of just giving/away several bags as well in order to clear space. *For me, physical space is related to headspace.* I'm starting to feel overwhelmed by my bags and clothes. I have been much better about donating my clothes or giving them/swapping with friends than I have with my bags, so I'm resolved to sell and donate a good number of bags this year. I realize that as much as I'd like to make money from selling off my bags, my physical/mental space is more important to me than the money I make.


I totally agree with you. I'm clearing out bags, shoes, and clothes. Two weeks after Mr. PG and I get our second dose of the vaccine, he'll head up to the thrift shop with tons of nice things.

Next, I'm going ruthlessly through the kitchen. I haven't baked in years. Why do I have baking pans? And so on.

And then… and thennnnnnnn… we'll start on the BOOKS! (They reproduce at night. I'm convinced of it.)


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I love this so much!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> The bags that get the most compliments are my MK with the contrast trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041044
> 
> And this Kate Spade, that I just got this month because of the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041045


I always love seeing that MK. It's a head-turner. And congrats on the KS. Love the color!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I always love seeing that MK. It's a head-turner. And congrats on the KS. Love the color!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Thanks for your advice. I can try that, and I will try the next time I wear it. I think the SA showed me that. The problem is that then makes it hard to get into the interior pocket... and I _like _the look with the flap folded over so tucking it inside kind of detracts from the look I liked.


That was similar to my problem with my LV Capucines (which is why it's now languishing on a consignment site). The only way for it to look good was with the flap tucked *in*, because then the pretty silver LV logo showed. But then the darned flap had to be pulled *out* any time I needed to get into the bag!


----------



## afroken

ElainePG said:


> I totally agree with you. I'm clearing out bags, shoes, and clothes. Two weeks after Mr. PG and I get our second dose of the vaccine, he'll head up to the thrift shop with tons of nice things.
> 
> Next, I'm going ruthlessly through the kitchen. I haven't baked in years. Why do I have baking pans? And so on.
> 
> And then… and thennnnnnnn… we'll start on the BOOKS! (They reproduce at night. I'm convinced of it.)


I can part with a lot of things (okay maybe not specific bags) but not my books!  thankfully they don't take much space (compared to other stuff) or money!


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Definitely my Gucci Queen Margaret (probably because of the big honking bee!).
> View attachment 5041144
> 
> View attachment 5041145


SQUEAL! That's a fun one. I love the jewelry on it.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> What is the bag in your collection that gets the most compliments?


Unexpectedly, it's my KS Owl bag. I cannot wear it without someone wanting to play with it. 



ElainePG said:


> March Stats:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 5 (three donated, two sold)
> 
> SLGs in & out: 0
> 
> My bag collection is now down to 19, not counting a couple of beater bags. It's been a longterm goal since I joined this thread to get below 20, where each bag has a definite function and works in terms of size, color, and comfort. I've needed to do a bit of buying and selling along the way, but I really think I'm there!


Oh that's just amazing! That must feel incredible. Im so happy for you! 
May I ask what your highest number of bags was (if you can recall)?
I'm really hoping to get down to 20 bags in another year or so (which would require me to let go of 16 more ).
I'm desperately hoping nobody gifts me any bags for my birthday because that's how I got into this mess in the first place! 



dcooney4 said:


> 6 bags in - I know crazy but some won’t be staying. Some will get painted on and then out again. They have not arrived yet. So we shall see.


Oh are you painting on bags now?! 
I recall you talking about it before but didn't know you were actually starting. I'm beyond excited to see your creations! 



afroken said:


> Another bag that gets a lot of compliments is my Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst.






whateve said:


> The bags that get the most compliments are my MK with the contrast trim
> And this Kate Spade, that I just got this month because of the color.


Both gorgeous!


CoachMaven said:


> Thank you. That was my first 1941 bag, which was Coach's dip into more luxurious leathers. It definitely impressed me and got me to purchase many more in the 1941 line.


You're not alone there! The 1941 line is just so good. I only have a bag and a wallet from the line, but I regularly stop at the boutique to pet the lovely leather. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> FYI- just finished this...it was great!


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll be sure to pick it up. 


afroken said:


> I can part with a lot of things (okay maybe not specific bags) but not my books!  thankfully they don't take much space (compared to other stuff) or money!


I used to feel that way, but I move around a lot and it's not feasible to take a bunch of books with me. I have my favourite books that never leave me (36 of them). Anything else I buy gets donated to a library or swapped for another in a second hand book store. It's always hard to part with them.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I’m sitting here, enjoying your white bags thinking that I have none... but that is a lie. I can participate!! 

Louis Vuitton White MC Sarah Wallet.


----------



## More bags

*March & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*

March Challenges
*Happy Bag*
Black Reissue - 3x
Burgundy Coco Handle - 2x

*Digital Detox* - deleted emails, unused apps and bookmarks, reviewed and deleted files in my downloads folder

Carried 17 bags / 17
Exited 18 items - household items, sports equipment and kids shoes
I can empathize with Kermit’s journey, picture below
*Mar 2021 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> I used to feel that way, but I move around a lot and it's not feasible to take a bunch of books with me. I have my favourite books that never leave me (36 of them). Anything else I buy gets donated to a library or swapped for another in a second hand book store. It's always hard to part with them.


Makes sense, books are also heavy to move around too. And I guess as with everything else, too much becomes overwhelming


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Unexpectedly, it's my KS Owl bag. I cannot wear it without someone wanting to play with it.
> 
> 
> Oh that's just amazing! That must feel incredible. Im so happy for you!
> May I ask what your highest number of bags was (if you can recall)?
> I'm really hoping to get down to 20 bags in another year or so (which would require me to let go of 16 more ).
> I'm desperately hoping nobody gifts me any bags for my birthday because that's how I got into this mess in the first place!
> 
> 
> Oh are you painting on bags now?!
> I recall you talking about it before but didn't know you were actually starting. I'm beyond excited to see your creations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both gorgeous!
> 
> You're not alone there! The 1941 line is just so good. I only have a bag and a wallet from the line, but I regularly stop at the boutique to pet the lovely leather.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. I'll be sure to pick it up.
> 
> I used to feel that way, but I move around a lot and it's not feasible to take a bunch of books with me. I have my favourite books that never leave me (36 of them). Anything else I buy gets donated to a library or swapped for another in a second hand book store. It's always hard to part with them.


I rarely reread anything, and when I do, it usually isn't as good as it was the first time. I have a huge collection of books, but most of what I've bought recently gets donated almost immediately.

ETA: I finally got a Kindle so I'll stop buying physical books, for the most part. I was thrilled to find the Kindle at a thrift store for $2.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> I can empathize with Kermit’s journey, picture below



Brilliant stats and great work on the challenges! 


whateve said:


> I was thrilled to find the Kindle at a thrift store for $2.


 What a find!  
I wonder if I'd enjoy e-readers. Would love to hear if you find you're missing the feel of paper once you've used the Kindle for a bit. Most people I know make the transition really easily, but there's just something about holding a real book...


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Brilliant stats and great work on the challenges!
> 
> What a find!
> I wonder if I'd enjoy e-readers. Would love to hear if you find you're missing the feel of paper once you've used the Kindle for a bit. Most people I know make the transition really easily, but there's just something about holding a real book...


That was the main reason I never bought a kindle before. Also, because I love to read in the bathtub. I'm really liking it. It is so easy to turn pages. I can prop it up on my book stand and the pages never turn by themselves like a regular book would sometimes. You don't have to use your hands or something else to hold the book open. There is no glare. The pages are short so it is easy to read a page here and there when you just have a moment. It always remembers where you left off. I haven't had any problem with using it in the bathtub. Once I dropped a real book in the bath but that was because it slipped off my book stand because it wouldn't stay open. There is a benefit of getting an e-reader versus just reading on a tablet, which I have done. The pages have the color and non-shine sheen of paper, while a tablet is shiny glass.


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question-
> *What is the bag in your collection that  gets the most compliments?*



I'd say my LV Ivory Epi 25, maybe because I've managed to take good care and still looks so bright, crisp and clean after over a decade! And I think it's been discontinued (pictured in my cream collection photo).


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> That was the main reason I never bought a kindle before. Also, because I love to read in the bathtub. I'm really liking it. It is so easy to turn pages. I can prop it up on my book stand and the pages never turn by themselves like a regular book would sometimes. You don't have to use your hands or something else to hold the book open. There is no glare. The pages are short so it is easy to read a page here and there when you just have a moment. It always remembers where you left off. I haven't had any problem with using it in the bathtub. Once I dropped a real book in the bath but that was because it slipped off my book stand because it wouldn't stay open. There is a benefit of getting an e-reader versus just reading on a tablet, which I have done. The pages have the color and non-shine sheen of paper, while a tablet is shiny glass.


You've sold me!  I did wonder about screen glare and how uncomfortable that might be if reading for extended periods of time, so I'm happy to hear that there's no glare.
Really appreciate the detailed response!


----------



## 880

agree with @doni re fantastic leather non premier bags with the wrong hW. One of my favorite bags is a small Suarez matte alligator that I bought maybe twenty years ago (manufactured by Mario Governa)  but the shiny chrome grommets on the straps are all wrong.
agree with @Jereni re loving compartments; agree with @Vintage Leather re bag handles that fall down; and, with @baghabitz34 that all bags need feet.
agree wit @BowieFan1971, @Hazzelnut, (love both of your stories about your grandparents) @doni, @afroken, re buying beautiful things in a mindful way that will be cherished and appreciated in the years to come.

Love @doni teenage daughter wearing her grandmothers gucci belt!

I loved everyone’s very thoughtful lists of likes and dislikes. i tend not to frame things in such a definitive way bc there is always the exception.

@morebags, I took the specific challenge to donate items that I loved that just did not work for me: a 31 crinoline trim II; a chèvre kelly wallet and a Karo pm. They went to a dear friend who I know will cherish them. I’m the unusual TPFer who does not like the way chevre ages, and I felt that the silhouette of the 31 Trim on me was somehow vintage in a way that was not charming but dated. I agree with @afroken and with @Kimbashop that physical and mental space can be as important as a financial return. Also that letting go of some things can be an expensive lesson, but sometimes it takes a while to figure out what works. Although the cost of such a lesson can sting (as per @whateve), I do find that it makes me think more than twice before pressing buy it now. I do average the cost of my mistakes with my favorite deals, so probably break even.

@afroken and @doni spoke about the importance of not buying stuff that is too good a price if only for fear of missing out, and this is something Ive been able to incorporate in my life.


@whateve, @BowieFan1971 (happy first anniversary) I love how appreciative and sweet your DHs are! I feel the same way about mine.

People don’t generally compliment  my bags or RTW. If anything gets complimented, its my deadstock vintage pink velvet pucci skirt suit;  gold corne earrings by Suzanne belperron; or, puzzle torso pendant by Miguel. Borrocal. i did use to have a Mombasa (like @Vintage Leather) that people liked. and, I’ve also kept an eye out for a Roberta di camerino, but never pulled the trigger bc I sensed that it might be something I’ve always loved — on other people. Like @doni, I do have a inordinate fondness for navy jackets and slim leather pants.

@Vintage Leather, congrats on your new CDC! @Cookiefiend, I love your Vespa and your bag with yellow sides.

this is a good reminder of the theme of the thread!


afroken said:


> I'm working on just keeping some quality pieces of clothing that are timeless in style and can last me years, and give away the rest.



+1 with @whateve re the kindle and kindle for iPad app (which I prefer). DH and I live in a two bedroom apt in NY, so we haven’t bought real books in years (kindle for iPad holds a lot). Since we will be transforming/renovating a classic six into a one bedroom with expansive master suite and much larger kitchen, we’ll finally have more room for books, but I still don’t want to go crazy.

@ElainePG, nooooo, don’t get rid of the baking pans! Bc then what about the stand mixer, the cracker roller and docker, the various icing spatulas, the pizza stone and peel,  and so on. . . It will start a chain reaction  Even if you and everyone you know is on low carb diet, someday in the far future you may still make. . . A Bundt; canneles; a three layer cake in two sizes; tarts. . . Sourdough focaccia, and, in my case, two savarin molds. . .plus what if the stores run out of bread!

I also thought of @SouthernPurseGal ‘s posts on dream houses with pools and interiors, when I saw this blog post by ilona andrews entitled texas castles  https://www.ilona-andrews.com/2021/texas-castles/ Enjoy!

will update with white bags later!


----------



## jblended

@880 Your thoughtful response to each person's post astounds me! There are several of you on this thread who excel at this (and I'm in awe of each of you).
I always find my jaw on the floor when I see how thorough everyone is, while I barely manage to get caught up and (hopefully) make a post that is relevant to the current discussion! 

Not for nothing but, I do so love being a student in here. So much brilliance to absorb and so much for me to learn as everyone shares their views on various topics.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> @880 Your thoughtful response to each person's post astounds me! There are several of you on this thread who excel at this (and I'm in awe of each of you).
> I always find my jaw on the floor when I see how thorough everyone is, while I barely manage to get caught up and (hopefully) make a post that is relevant to the current discussion!
> 
> Not for nothing but, I do so love being a student in here. So much brilliance to absorb and so much for me to learn as everyone shares their views on various topics.


Awwwh, thank you so much  your kind words!  Im inspired by many TPFers here! Plus, mild insomnia  my memory isn’t that good, so I cheat by multi quote and then delete as I write text. The process is pretty quick. hugs
P.S. Love the owl bag!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> A girl in 18th century France who makes a deal with a god (possibly the devil) in order to get out of an arranged marriage and what happens over the next 300 years in her life.
> 
> Well written, interesting premise, not predictable, solid ending.


Sounds interesting! I will add it to my list.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Thanks for your advice. I can try that, and I will try the next time I wear it. I think the SA showed me that. The problem is that then makes it hard to get into the interior pocket... and I _like _the look with the flap folded over so tucking it inside kind of detracts from the look I liked.


I agree with that I only tuck mine in when I am doing a lot of shopping store to store where I have to keep going in it.


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> Im inspired by many TPFers here!


So am I! @More bags might be the absolute queen of this skill, but I know I've seen @keodi and @Cookiefiend do it as well...and I'm trying to remember the others because I'm sure there are more (sorry to anyone I've left out, my memory is shockingly bad for my age).
It always has me floored because it's just so considerate... that our pocket friends take the time and make the effort to carefully read all the posts, and then make sure everyone feels heard and individually responded to.
It's what makes this thread feel so cosy. 


880 said:


> Plus, mild insomnia


Right there with you! Never a decent night's sleep. 


880 said:


> my memory isn’t that good, so I cheat by multi quote and then delete as I write text. The process is pretty quick. hugs


Ahh! That is so clever! Note to self: use this hack!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Definitely my Gucci Queen Margaret (probably because of the big honking bee!).
> View attachment 5041144
> 
> View attachment 5041145


I love that big honking bee.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I totally agree with you. I'm clearing out bags, shoes, and clothes. Two weeks after Mr. PG and I get our second dose of the vaccine, he'll head up to the thrift shop with tons of nice things.
> 
> Next, I'm going ruthlessly through the kitchen. I haven't baked in years. Why do I have baking pans? And so on.
> 
> And then… and thennnnnnnn… we'll start on the BOOKS! (They reproduce at night. I'm convinced of it.)


Books are giving birth on my kitchen bench. We don't have access to a library so I buy them ,but rarely read the same book twice. We have a resource center but they have been closed for a long time now.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Unexpectedly, it's my KS Owl bag. I cannot wear it without someone wanting to play with it.
> 
> 
> Oh that's just amazing! That must feel incredible. Im so happy for you!
> May I ask what your highest number of bags was (if you can recall)?
> I'm really hoping to get down to 20 bags in another year or so (which would require me to let go of 16 more ).
> I'm desperately hoping nobody gifts me any bags for my birthday because that's how I got into this mess in the first place!
> 
> 
> Oh are you painting on bags now?!
> I recall you talking about it before but didn't know you were actually starting. I'm beyond excited to see your creations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both gorgeous!
> 
> You're not alone there! The 1941 line is just so good. I only have a bag and a wallet from the line, but I regularly stop at the boutique to pet the lovely leather.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. I'll be sure to pick it up.
> 
> I used to feel that way, but I move around a lot and it's not feasible to take a bunch of books with me. I have my favourite books that never leave me (36 of them). Anything else I buy gets donated to a library or swapped for another in a second hand book store. It's always hard to part with them.


I have not started yet. I just ordered more paint and finisher plus a mystery tote plus six to play with. It needs to warm up in basement too. We might get a bit of snow here again this morning. I hope they are wrong. No heat in my basement.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> My white and “cream” bags - mine are both toile and leather.
> The H Vespa and the Le Tanner are the same as 2019. In 2020 I added the Lederer Kelly style bag.
> View attachment 5039563
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever really said much about the Le Tanneur, except how fabulous the yellow sides are, but it’s really a very nice and well made bag. It does zip at the top, but it’s no problem to leave it open. The shoulder strap is long enough for wearing in my shoulder but not crossbody. The flap on the front covers a pocket and a place for tickets or ID. At first I thought I’d never use it, but in 2019 I took it to FL for a family vacation and it was perfect for my phone and so easy to get into - I was very happy to learn that.
> View attachment 5039562
> 
> View attachment 5039565
> 
> View attachment 5039564


Oooooh that yellow is everything. What a fun bag, and perfect for Florida vacay!


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> My March stats:
> 
> Bags in: 3
> - BV arco, Chanel pink mini, Chanel camellia vanity case
> - Have decided that the Demellier is going back
> 
> Bags out: 2
> - Chloe chain wallet, Proenza Schouler black clutch
> 
> Overall, my count is at 28... I think I might have miscounted during a previous month.
> 
> Next month I am going to let go of my Chloe Aby satchel and possibly one or two others.
> 
> Unfortunately after wearing a few of my newer bags, I’ve realized they are not for me after all... it’s frustrating because one of them was bought after over a YEAR of thinking about it, so that one should have been a success. Another one was bought because I already had one in that style, so I knew it worked for me, but the second one is slightly different and it’s just not working. Trying to think about what I can do to stop making these mistakes.


I wouldn't really count it as a mistake to buy a bag you already know. Who would have expected them to make changes? That's annoying as heck.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I have not started yet. I just ordered more paint and finisher plus a mystery tote plus six to play with. It needs to warm up in basement too. We might get a bit of snow here again this morning. I hope they are wrong. No heat in my basement.


Oh that's a great idea- the mystery boxes will give you all manner of sizes/leathers to play with. I'm always tempted to order one in the sales but remind myself that most of the pieces will likely be brown, which is a colour I cannot carry.

I'm excited at the prospect of you experimenting in this. I honestly think you would be able to resell those one of a kind pieces at a huge profit (though I'm not sure if you're doing this for "work" or just for fun). I'd commission a piece from you without a second's hesitation! I've always wanted my beloved cat's picture painted (she has long since passed but holds a special place in my heart), and when you posted about people commissioning their pet's paintings from you (was it last Xmas?) I thought I'd do the same once I'm out of the medical mess I'm in.  If you could do it on a bag...well then...
Sorry, I'm just thinking out loud and have hurled a ton of info at you that you wouldn't have been expecting! 

______
Edit to add:
@momasaurus I was playing in the scarf thread earlier and saw some of your pictures... Wow! Your sense of style is something else! So elegant!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> March Stats:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 5 (three donated, two sold)
> 
> SLGs in & out: 0
> 
> My bag collection is now down to 19, not counting a couple of beater bags. It's been a longterm goal since I joined this thread to get below 20, where each bag has a definite function and works in terms of size, color, and comfort. I've needed to do a bit of buying and selling along the way, but I really think I'm there!


Congrats on reaching that goal! I haven't actually counted my bags....


----------



## momasaurus

afroken said:


> This is amazing! I smiled when I saw Mr. Grumpy. I just did a search and saw your post on this bag. I love it! I’m sure it brings a smile to everyone who’ve seen it
> 
> 
> 
> It would be my Aspinal of London Mayfair in evergreen patent croc and smooth leather. It’s a recent purchase and she’s very luxe, with a great price tag too. I hope to add another one in navy to my collection if it goes on sale.
> 
> View attachment 5040741
> 
> 
> Another bag that gets a lot of compliments is my Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst. I bought this one on Yoogi’s at an unbelievable price and she’s such a gorgeous shade of purple. Super lightweight too.
> (Excuse the messy background, I took this photo while in the middle of moving)
> 
> View attachment 5040746


That Aspiinall bag sent me right to the website the first time you posted it! SOOOOOO pretty. Somehow I am resisting.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> So am I! @More bags might be the absolute queen of this skill, but I know I've seen @keodi and @Cookiefiend do it as well...and I'm trying to remember the others because I'm sure there are more (sorry to anyone I've left out, my memory is shockingly bad for my age).
> It always has me floored because it's just so considerate... that our pocket friends take the time and make the effort to carefully read all the posts, and then make sure everyone feels heard and individually responded to.
> It's what makes this thread feel so cosy.
> 
> Right there with you! Never a decent night's sleep.
> 
> Ahh! That is so clever! Note to self: use this hack!


I haven’t figured out how to multi quote and I don’t want to jam the thread with a post to each person....but I do appreciate kind responses and try to make sure I do a “like.”


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> I haven’t figured out how to multi quote and I don’t want to jam the thread with a post to each person....but I do appreciate kind responses and try to make sure I do a “like.”


Haha me too I have failed multi quote


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> I haven’t figured out how to multi quote and I don’t want to jam the thread with a post to each person....but I do appreciate kind responses and try to make sure I do a “like.”


About the multi quote function, it depends on the device you're using. I sometimes can't post links to articles, and other times I can't multi quote or 'like' a post when I'm not on my laptop. So it's not you, it's the UI of the forums. .

I do the same, where I'll use 'likes' in lieu of a full reply so as not to clog the thread (though I'm clearly hogging the space today! ) That's why this is the coziest corner on TPF. Everyone remembers everyone else's stories, everyone feels safe to share their opinions and experiences, and we're always rooting for each other (even if we can't reply to each post).


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Wow! You're definitely on a roll with decluttering. And yay for getting Mr. Cookie on board too… always a challenge when one of us wants to declutter, and the other one says "Who, meeeeeee?"
> 
> I'm not familiar with the book The Sandman. Who's the author?


I have an ulterior motive on the decluttering... we really really need to sell this house. I love this house, it is beautiful. We’ve lived here for almost 18 years and my heart still pitter patters when I walk through it; the way the sun glows through the windows, gleams on the hardwood floors, and through the front door creating rainbows all through the entry gives me joy. But - I call it The White Elephant for a reason... we don’t need this much house! So decluttering, along with touching up things as I go will make it easier to list and sell.
Yesterday I put most of Mr Cookie’s things back in the closet - I left out the really dusty clothing though.  When he came home and looked at his side of the closet, he said “I was thinking we needed to remodel the closet/shower/bathroom area because I thought we needed a bigger closet. But - this IS a big closet... if the closet were bigger I’d just fill it with more stuff!”
Epiphany!

The Sandman is a graphic novel series by Neil Gaiman - it tells the story of Dream, who is the personification of all dreams and stories. It starts with Dream being ‘captured’ and imprisoned by a group of black magic occultists, his escape and then his trying to regain control of the world of dreaming and the powers he once possessed.
So far I am enjoying it quite a bit, it is like listening to a movie (sound effects, different actors not just one person acting for all characters) with out the picture.


ElainePG said:


> Definitely my Gucci Queen Margaret (probably because of the big honking bee!).
> View attachment 5041144
> 
> View attachment 5041145


I love this bag!!!


----------



## 880

mariliz11 said:


> Haha me too I have failed multi quote



@mariliz11, @BowieFan1971,  the multi quote function was always an issue for me too, and  i forgot how to do it during the years I was absent from TPF.  @Pessie in post #12 wrote  instructions in https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/is-multi-quote-not-a-thing-anymore.1036790/



Pessie said:


> As you’re reading just click the quote button under each message you want to respond to. When you’re ready to reply to them click on insert quotes - they’ll all go into the reply box and you can then write your comments underneath each one, and then post.



it works for me on iPad. I edit or delete the quotes for brevity and ease of reading (my text is long enough though there is a good chance some of OP’s original nuance may be lost). However, most  emoticons aside from smiley faces  still don’t 

@Cookiefiend, +1 Neil Gaiman and DH closet cleaning!  Have you seen American Gods? We went years without a TV, but finally got one bc of Covid. The new David Copperfield and American Gods were the first things we watched.

@jblended, yep, I hog space here too, but this thread is more space efficient than H scarf of the day! It’s all relative


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> I have an ulterior motive on the decluttering... we really really need to sell this house. I love this house, it is beautiful. We’ve lived here for almost 18 years and my heart still pitter patters when I walk through it; the way the sun glows through the windows, gleams on the hardwood floors, and through the front door creating rainbows all through the entry gives me joy. But - I call it The White Elephant for a reason... we don’t need this much house! So decluttering, along with touching up things as I go will make it easier to list and sell.
> Yesterday I put most of Mr Cookie’s things back in the closet - I left out the really dusty clothing though.  When he came home and looked at his side of the closet, he said “I was thinking we needed to remodel the closet/shower/bathroom area because I thought we needed a bigger closet. But - this IS a big closet... if the closet were bigger I’d just fill it with more stuff!”
> Epiphany!
> 
> The Sandman is a graphic novel series by Neil Gaiman - it tells the story of Dream, who is the personification of all dreams and stories. It starts with Dream being ‘captured’ and imprisoned by a group of black magic occultists, his escape and then his trying to regain control of the world of dreaming and the powers he once possessed.
> So far I am enjoying it quite a bit, it is like listening to a movie (sound effects, different actors not just one person acting for all characters) with out the picture.
> 
> I love this bag!!!


I have a DH who fully utilizes more than his half of the closet, more like 2/3....AND the big dresser...AND a closet in the basement...AND half of a chest of drawers in my treatment room.  We, too, have a good sized closet but you wouldn’t know it! As a former Realtor, I can tell you that decluttering, cleaning the windows and baseboards, and touching up paint are small things that make a HUGE difference! You may want to take any out of season stuff out of the closets or things you don’t wear often, like dress clothes and put them in under the bed boxes or store them in garment boxes in a garage or basement, or at someone else’s house before listing. Maximize your free space as much as possible.

I love Neil Gaiman! Read The Graveyard Book (loved!) not long ago and loved Good Omens. American Gods wandered a bit, but was a very interesting concept. You will love the Addie La Rue book!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @mariliz11, @BowieFan1971,  the multi quote function was always an issue for me too, and  i forgot how to do it during the years I was absent from TPF.  @Pessie in post #12 wrote  instructions in https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/is-multi-quote-not-a-thing-anymore.1036790/
> 
> 
> 
> it works for me on iPad. I edit or delete the quotes for brevity and ease of reading (my text is long enough though there is a good chance some of OP’s original nuance may be lost). However, most  emoticons aside from smiley faces  still don’t
> 
> @Cookiefiend, +1 Neil Gaiman and DH closet cleaning!  Have you seen American Gods? We went years without a TV, but finally got one bc of Covid. The new David Copperfield and American Gods were the first things we watched.
> 
> @jblended, yep, I hog space here too, but this thread is more space efficient than H scarf of the day! It’s all relative


I use my iPhone, which may be the source of the multiquote issue...don’t have an iPad because the phone does all I need it to and never use the laptop.

I stopped reading the SOTD because I couldn’t keep up! While all the “thank yous” are great (those ladies are a very polite bunch), it makes that thread so hard to follow. Which is a shame because there is great stuff on there...


----------



## SakuraSakura

mariliz11 said:


> Haha me too I have failed multi quote



it is difficult trying to reply to everyone on a mobile device. Likes = acknowledgement and support.


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> @mariliz11, @BowieFan1971,  the multi quote function was always an issue for me too, and  i forgot how to do it during the years I was absent from TPF.  @Pessie in post #12 wrote  instructions in https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/is-multi-quote-not-a-thing-anymore.1036790/
> 
> 
> 
> it works for me on iPad. I edit or delete the quotes for brevity and ease of reading (my text is long enough though there is a good chance some of OP’s original nuance may be lost). However, most  emoticons aside from smiley faces  still don’t
> 
> @Cookiefiend, +1 Neil Gaiman and DH closet cleaning!  Have you seen American Gods? We went years without a TV, but finally got one bc of Covid. The new David Copperfield and American Gods were the first things we watched.
> 
> @jblended, yep, I hog space here too, but this thread is more space efficient than H scarf of the day! It’s all relative


I have not watched it on television - Mr Cookie is not a fan of science fiction/fantasy-type shows. But I absolutely loved the book!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I have a DH who fully utilizes more than his half of the closet, more like 2/3....AND the big dresser...AND a closet in the basement...AND half of a chest of drawers in my treatment room.  We, too, have a good sized closet but you wouldn’t know it! As a former Realtor, I can tell you that decluttering, cleaning the windows and baseboards, and touching up paint are small things that make a HUGE difference! You may want to take any out of season stuff out of the closets or things you don’t wear often, like dress clothes and put them in under the bed boxes or store them in garment boxes in a garage or basement, or at someone else’s house before listing. Maximize your free space as much as possible.
> 
> I love Neil Gaiman! Read The Graveyard Book (loved!) not long ago and loved Good Omens. American Gods wandered a bit, but was a very interesting concept. You will love the Addie La Rue book!!!!


Good Omens and American Gods are two of my favorite books - I’ve read both several times. I am going to try Addie La Rue, thank you for the recco!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I use my iPhone, which may be the source of the multiquote issue...don’t have an iPad because the phone does all I need it to and never use the laptop.
> 
> I stopped reading the SOTD because I couldn’t keep up! While all the “thank yous” are great (those ladies are a very polite bunch), it makes that thread so hard to follow. Which is a shame because there is great stuff on there...



We are a polite bunch, and lots of people have trouble with the multi-quote so that makes for a LOT of posts! Just scroll through and look at the pretty pictures, and hit the like button.
I sometimes get overwhelmed there too... there are members with EXTRAORDINARY collections. Sometimes I just have to sit down and take a breath! ❤


SakuraSakura said:


> it is difficult trying to reply to everyone on a mobile device. Likes = acknowledgement and support.


+1
I completely agree!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Unexpectedly, it's my KS Owl bag. I cannot wear it without someone wanting to play with it.



That doesn't surprise me at all! It's a fun bag! 

I love my Kindle. You cam adjust the screen brightness as needed.

Mostly I love the lack of weight! Both while holding it to read, and carrying in a bag. Plus, I don't have to carry multiple books, which gets really heavy!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Oh that's a great idea- the mystery boxes will give you all manner of sizes/leathers to play with. I'm always tempted to order one in the sales but remind myself that most of the pieces will likely be brown, which is a colour I cannot carry.
> 
> I'm excited at the prospect of you experimenting in this. I honestly think you would be able to resell those one of a kind pieces at a huge profit (though I'm not sure if you're doing this for "work" or just for fun). I'd commission a piece from you without a second's hesitation! I've always wanted my beloved cat's picture painted (she has long since passed but holds a special place in my heart), and when you posted about people commissioning their pet's paintings from you (was it last Xmas?) I thought I'd do the same once I'm out of the medical mess I'm in.  If you could do it on a bag...well then...
> Sorry, I'm just thinking out loud and have hurled a ton of info at you that you wouldn't have been expecting!
> 
> ______
> Edit to add:
> @momasaurus I was playing in the scarf thread earlier and saw some of your pictures... Wow! Your sense of style is something else! So elegant!


I need to learn this new media first . But if I enjoy it and get good at it then sure. I love cats.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I rarely reread anything, and when I do, it usually isn't as good as it was the first time.



My Aunt is that way. I enjoy reading my favorite books many times. For me, repeated readings aren't for the plot, but to enjoy the authors talent. 

Reread beautiful descriptions, wonderfully written dialogue, etc. And I often notice things I missed in the first reading, like subtle foreshadowing; or having learned more about a character later in the book, something they said early in the book has deeper meaning.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> SQUEAL! That's a fun one. I love the jewelry on it.


Thank you! It was my birthday present from Mr. PG in 2019. The San Francisco boutique had it shipped up especially from Southern California so it would be waiting for us when we came up to the city. So much fun… while I was trying it out (though of course I *knew* I was going to get it!) they gave me a cup of coffe, and they gave Mr. PG a glass of champagne.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Oh that's just amazing! That must feel incredible. Im so happy for you!
> *May I ask what your highest number of bags was (if you can recall)?*
> I'm really hoping to get down to 20 bags in another year or so (which would require me to let go of 16 more ).
> I'm desperately hoping nobody gifts me any bags for my birthday because that's how I got into this mess in the first place!


I can certainly tell you my lowest number of bags: two. A bag to carry around all day, every day, big enough to schlep all my stuff, and then a second, nicer bag that sat in the closet for special occasions. 

Then I joined tPF in 2013. I'm guessing, but I think I got up to around 45 bags. Though some came and went pretty quickly, so it might not have been all at the same time. Still, it was pretty overwhelming. 20-ish feels like a very good number for me.


----------



## baghabitz34

March 2021 Stats:
3 bags in: Coach Field Tote, MCM Boston bag, my first Kate Spade bag
2 bags out: red D&B crossbody, no name brown CB
0 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out
0 shoes in, 0 shoes out
March challenges: wore my Ferragamo tote in Nebbiolo on 3/8
Used 11 different bags
I’m not looking to downsize my collection. I am however working on moving out stuff that no longer suits me, is too worn, etc.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> That doesn't surprise me at all! It's a fun bag!
> 
> I love my Kindle. You cam adjust the screen brightness as needed.
> 
> Mostly I love the lack of weight! Both while holding it to read, and carrying in a bag. Plus, I don't have to carry multiple books, which gets really heavy!


My son is a huge reader, is the only person I would give a hardback to without thought because he will read the same book multiple times (unlike me). He LOVES his Kindle...is on his third one...because he can easily take it with him and it us so much lighter. Plus, if he is almost finished a book, no problem....he has another one on there so he never has to carry two books! Only problem is he would take it to school because it is so small and then get in trouble for reading when he should be doing other things! His teachers said they hated punishing a student for reading....


----------



## doni

880[SIZE=4 said:
			
		

> ] [/SIZE]People don’t generally compliment  my bags or RTW. If anything gets complimented, its my deadstock vintage pink velvet pucci skirt suit;  gold corne earrings by Suzanne belperron; or, puzzle torso pendant by Miguel. Borrocal. i did use to have a Mombasa (like @Vintage Leather) that people liked. and, I’ve also kept an eye out for a Roberta di camerino, but never pulled the trigger bc I sensed that it might be something I’ve always loved — on other people. Like @doni, I do have a inordinate fondness for navy jackets and slim leather pants.



Oh, a Pucci pink velvet suit?! I am complimenting it without the need to see it .
You know how I feel about your Belperron corn earnings...
Yay for navy jackets with slim leather pants. Match made in heaven.



jblended said:


> @880 Your thoughtful response to each person's post astounds me! There are several of you on this thread who excel at this (and I'm in awe of each of you).
> I always find my jaw on the floor...



Couldn’t agree more, but try not to think about it or I would feel to bad to post! 

Btw, would like to know those 36 titles you always carry around!

I have made a couple of big book cribes in the past, after years of believing books were some sort of sacred object you never let go. I am more ruthless now. Still, they are in the thousands... 



880 said:


> Awwwh, thank you so much  your kind words!  Im inspired by many TPFers here! Plus, mild insomnia  my memory isn’t that good, so I cheat by multi quote and then delete as I write text. The process is pretty quick. hugs
> P.S. Love the owl bag!



Oh so that is the trick!  Will try In the future...


Cookiefiend said:


> The Sandman is a graphic novel series by Neil Gaiman - it tells the story of Dream, who is the personification of all dreams and stories. It starts with Dream being ‘captured’ and imprisoned by a group of black magic occultists, his escape and then his trying to regain control of the world of dreaming and the powers he once possessed.



I used to be obsessed with the Sandman in the 90s... Neil Gaiman is one of my favorite people in the whole world (his wife is also up there).



BowieFan1971 said:


> My son is a huge reader, is the only person I would give a hardback to without thought because he will read the same book multiple times (unlike me). He LOVES his Kindle...is on his third one...because he can easily take it with him and it us so much lighter. Plus, if he is almost  a book, no problem....he has another one on there so he never has to carry two books! Only problem is he would take it to school because it is so small and then get in trouble for reading when he should be doing other things! His teachers said they hated punishing a student for reading....



Oh that‘s me!, I was punished SO MANY TIMES as a child for reading...

It makes me so happy, to see so many readers in this thread!


----------



## doni

Jereni said:


> I got the Arco in Storm. It’s gorgeous, but I’m finding the flap fussy and the bag actually difficult to get in and out of, which is ridiculous because it’s a tote.
> View attachment 5041086
> 
> 
> Besides that, I’m thinking of selling the Chanel north south boy bag. I stalked this bag for over a year, but the truth is that with the central divider, it’s frustrating to fit stuff into it. It’s too narrow to fit things next to each other vertically, and too shallow to pack stuff next to each other depth-wise. It is like the most maddening thing.
> 
> Lastly, sadly, the BV pouch in Amaranto is not working out great. Which kills me because I love the color, and the same pouch in smooth leather works great. But somehow the version with the BV weave is just harder to get stuff in and out of, and I thought I would love the pouch just as much with the woven leather but for some reason I don’t.



The combination of that blue with the tan suede is exquisite!
But I understand about getting irritated if bags are fussy to open/close or carry...

Funny about the BV Pouch. I love the intrecciato and in fact I just chose it for my last BV bag, but somehow with the Pouch it was clear to me I liked the plain much more... There is something about the shape and the puddleness of that smooth leather...

But I stop because I do not want to start missing that bag, which by the way it got lots of compliments by people who know nothing about fashion or Daniel Lee being the hottest thing happening.



ElainePG said:


> The navy blazer with gold buttons sounds fantastic. A perfect look with jeans. Is that the vintage YSL?



Yes, I estimate late 80s/early 90s. It is smart but has a casual fit at the same time, a tad oversized with plain gold buttons, and it is going to suit my current lifestyle much better than the Balmain’s... And jeans, white tee, jeans, and StanSmiths or loafers: simple, boring but so satisfying!


----------



## Cookiefiend

doni said:


> People don’t generally compliment  my bags or RTW. If anything gets complimented, its my deadstock vintage pink velvet pucci skirt suit;  gold corne earrings by Suzanne belperron; or, puzzle torso pendant by Miguel. Borrocal. i did use to have a Mombasa (like @Vintage Leather) that people liked. and, I’ve also kept an eye out for a Roberta di camerino, but never pulled the trigger bc I sensed that it might be something I’ve always loved — on other people. Like @doni, I do have a inordinate fondness for navy jackets and slim leather pants.



Oh, a Pucci pink velvet suit?! I am complimenting it without the need to see it .
You know how I feel about your Belperron corn earnings...
Yay for navy jackets with slim leather pants. Match made in heaven.



Couldn’t agree more, but try not to think about it or I would feel to bad to post! 

Btw, would like to know those 36 titles you always carry around!

I have made a couple of big book cribes in the past, after years of believing books were some sort of sacred object you never let go. I am more ruthless now. Still, they are in the thousands... 



Oh so that is the trick!  Will try In the future...


I used to be obsessed with the Sandman in the 90s... Neil Gaiman is one of my favorite people in the whole world (his wife is also up there).



Oh that‘s me!, I was punished SO MANY TIMES as a child for reading...

It makes me so happy, to see so many readers in this thread!
[/QUOTE]
Yes! His wife is an amazing woman (loved her book), and they seem to be raising a beautiful boy, both inside and out. 

Edited to add - I don't know what I did to make this quote not work right, but there you go!


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> Books read/listened to - I finished Sense and Sensibility and Call The Midwife. Now listening to the Audible version of The Sandman, and reading Mary Oliver's Devotions.



There's... a Sandman Audible?    

I probably don’t need the initial single issues PLUS the trade paperbacks PLUS the hardcover reissue... but they spark joy.    Ironically, I haven't even taken the plastic wrap off the hardcover.  It's been so hard for me to read anything serious the past few years, and the story is so full of heartbreaks.


----------



## FizzyWater

whateve said:


> That was the main reason I never bought a kindle before. Also, because I love to read in the bathtub. I'm really liking it. It is so easy to turn pages. I can prop it up on my book stand and the pages never turn by themselves like a regular book would sometimes. You don't have to use your hands or something else to hold the book open. There is no glare. The pages are short so it is easy to read a page here and there when you just have a moment. It always remembers where you left off. I haven't had any problem with using it in the bathtub. Once I dropped a real book in the bath but that was because it slipped off my book stand because it wouldn't stay open. There is a benefit of getting an e-reader versus just reading on a tablet, which I have done. The pages have the color and non-shine sheen of paper, while a tablet is shiny glass.



I love my Kindle(s, plus the app on every other device) BUT...

The one thing you can't do is organize your books.  Or you can, but only for the specific device you do it on - it doesn't transfer to any other device or online.  Aaaaargh!


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> I guess proof that a bag that whispers can get attention...it’s official. Every time I wear my Pico, I get a compliment. My LV or Gucci logo bags? Not a peep...
> 
> Question-
> What is the bag in your collection that  gets the most compliments?



Hi BowieFan1971! I feel like all of my bags get compliments so it's difficult to separate them. The most recent compliment I received on a purse was my perforated cles. I love my quirky pieces. 

I also should update you guys on what is happening with my items. The groom cles has been shipped out to Fashionphile. We shall see what comes of this. I hope there's no issues! Thank goodness we can get insurance on packages. There are two pieces left from him ; however, I decided that I cannot sell the mini pochette. I have reclaimed it as my own and it still makes me happy in spite of what's happened. As for the cosmic blossom pochette, it has been two days since it arrived at the buyers home. The buyer has been online since the package arrived so I think there are no problems with it. When there's an issue, people will most likely immediately complain. 

As for the monogram papillon, the seller has yet to answer the rest of my questions and upload more pictures. I will comment again at the end of today. I really hope I can get my hands on it!


----------



## afroken

@jblended I buy physical copies of my favourite books and try to be very selective about it, and for the rest, I buy it on my e-reader to save physical space around the house. Collecting books is like curating your bag collection, there may be many books that you like, just like with bags, but it's not realistic nor financially feasible to get all of them. So you select the few that you want to keep physical copies of (such as a particular edition of a favourite book or art books), and the rest you can put on your e-reader. I use a Kobo e-reader (not sure if it's available in the states), and it allows me to borrow electronic books from our public library as well. Not sure if kindle can do that but if so, it would be great to have access to all the books you wish while saving space.

@momasaurus Since the pandemic began I've developed a love for silk scarves and also saw your pictures in the scarf thread, they are all so beautiful!

@momasaurus Speaking of Aspinal of London, I wanted another Mayfair bag (in either bordeaux or navy) but didn't want to pay full price. The bordeaux one just went on sale today and I snatched it up so fast! I have now reached my 30 bag limit and will not buy more unless I get rid of more bags. This is how the bordeaux one looks like (photo taken from their website). @Kimbashop has this bag too and posted amazing photos of this lovely bag in the "handbag you're wearing today" thread  



@JenJBS I use e-reader for the same reason. You can fit so many books on it and fit it into about any handbag. An entire library with you on the go always!


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> Couldn’t agree more, but try not to think about it or I would feel to bad to post!
> 
> Btw, would like to know those 36 titles you always carry around!


Why feel bad? I must've phrased my initial post terribly since it's communicating the opposite of what I intended!  Your posts are brilliant and insightful! Everyone on here contributes in a way which makes this place the safe haven that it is. I just feel lucky to be allowed in here!  

My core collection will not interest most, I fear.
-Aesop's fables- the first book that was my own, gifted to me by my siblings when I was tiny. It's in tatters but I will never part with it.
-All of P.G. Wodehouse's works- an omnibus and then separate novels. They're the books I turn to for some levity when times are tough.
-The complete works of Oscar Wilde, and Pygmalion- both books were a gift from my literature teacher in high school with his inscription in them.
-The complete works of Shakespeare- has been autographed by the Reduced Shakespeare Company (a comedy troupe) on random pages, and on 4 different occasions. Essentially they performed in different countries I lived in, and each time I went to see the show I'd head backstage to say hello, and they'd remember me from the last country I'd seen them in and laugh at how I was "touring" like them but without being paid.
- An Inspector Calls- my favourite play of all time.
- A doll's house. I love Ibsen and this copy was autographed by Hattie Morahan when she played Nora in the West End in 2012 or perhaps 2014. I was home in England both years so it would have been one of those.
-The Love Song of J.Alfred Prufrock (and a collection of other poems/letters) by T.S. Eliot.
- 3 books by Augusten Burroughs (they belonged to a loved one who passed away from cancer, so I hold these books near and dear to my heart and will never part with them).
- Waiter Rant- so funny and, like Wodehouse, something I read when life gets heavy.
So, they're more sentimental books that hold memories of people and places, rather than anything insightful; but they have seen 7 countries with me so far. 



afroken said:


> @Kimbashop has this bag too and posted amazing photos of this lovely bag in the "handbag you're wearing today" thread


Seconded! Her pictures are amazing! 
Congrats on your new bag, @afroken !


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> Why feel bad? I must've phrased my initial post terribly since it's communicating the opposite of what I intended!  Your posts are brilliant and insightful! Everyone on here contributes in a way which makes this place the safe haven that it is. I just feel lucky to be allowed in here!
> 
> My core collection will not interest most, I fear.
> -Aesop's fables- the first book that was my own, gifted to me by my siblings when I was tiny. It's in tatters but I will never part with it.
> -All of P.G. Wodehouse's works- an omnibus and then separate novels. They're the books I turn to for some levity when times are tough.
> -The complete works of Oscar Wilde, and Pygmalion- both books were a gift from my literature teacher in high school with his inscription in them.
> -The complete works of Shakespeare- has been autographed by the Reduced Shakespeare Company (a comedy troupe) on random pages, and on 4 different occasions. Essentially they performed in different countries I lived in, and each time I went to see the show I'd head backstage to say hello and they'd remember me and laugh at how I was "touring" like them but without being paid.
> - An Inspector Calls- my favourite play of all time.
> - A doll's house. I love Ibsen and this copy was autographed by Hattie Morahan when she played Nora in the West End in 2012 or perhaps 2014. I was home in England both years so it would have been one of those.
> -The Love Song of J.Alfred Prufrock (and a collection of other poems/letters) by T.S. Eliot.
> - 3 books by Augusten Burroughs (they belonged to a loved one who passed away from cancer, so I hold these books near and dear to my heart and will never part with them).
> - Waiter Rant- so funny and, like Wodehouse, something I read when life gets heavy.
> So more sentimental books than anything insightful, but they have seen 7 countries with me so far.
> 
> 
> Seconded! Her pictures are amazing!
> Congrats on your new bag, @afroken !


Book twins (is that even a word? It is now!) on Wilde and Shakesphere. I have those in my collection too but haven’t gotten anyone to autograph them yet. Thank you for sharing your list, some books to add to my to-read list as well. And loved your little notes about each of them and why they are so special to you.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

FizzyWater said:


> There's... a Sandman Audible?
> 
> I probably don’t need the initial single issues PLUS the trade paperbacks PLUS the hardcover reissue... but they spark joy.    Ironically, I haven't even taken the plastic wrap off the hardcover.  It's been so hard for me to read anything serious the past few years, and the story is so full of heartbreaks.


YASSS! It’s available on Audible, and about 10 1/2 hours of listening.  


FizzyWater said:


> I love my Kindle(s, plus the app on every other device) BUT...
> 
> The one thing you can't do is organize your books.  Or you can, but only for the specific device you do it on - it doesn't transfer to any other device or online.  Aaaaargh!


I have a Nook, and the app on my ipad. 
I didnt want a bazillion gadjets, which is why I put the Nook on the ipad... but there is a glare, and I’m trying to reduce the amount of time I spend on electronic devices because my eyes have been bothering me. So I may just go back to actual books after all.
I am trying to reduce the number of books I have, but I find it VERY difficult to part with many of them. Last week I spent some time in our - I hesitate to call it A Library - but it is my library, dusting and putting a few books away. I have so many favorites, I just can’t get rid of them yet. 
I do really like Audible though!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> I’m sitting here, enjoying your white bags thinking that I have none... but that is a lie. I can participate!!
> 
> Louis Vuitton White MC Sarah Wallet.


I love this!!!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *March & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> March Challenges
> *Happy Bag*
> Black Reissue - 3x
> Burgundy Coco Handle - 2x
> 
> *Digital Detox* - deleted emails, unused apps and bookmarks, reviewed and deleted files in my downloads folder
> 
> Carried 17 bags / 17
> Exited 18 items - household items, sports equipment and kids shoes
> I can empathize with Kermit’s journey, picture below
> *Mar 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> View attachment 5041256


I had to take a second look at Kermit before I got it… omg, that is sad & hysterical at the same time!!! Thank you for the giggle.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> *Books are giving birth on my kitchen bench*. We don't have access to a library so I buy them ,but rarely read the same book twice. We have a resource center but they have been closed for a long time now.


HAH!
We usually donate to our library (rather than to thift shops, where they tend to gather dust) but the library hasn't been accepting donations for a year. Hopefully some time in 2021. 
Neither of us buy fiction (we pretty much read fiction on our iPads) but our books are still somehow multiplying. For one thing, I definitely don't need all my cookbooks. Whenever I want to create a new recipe, I go online and research. And the few well-loved recipes in my cookbooks I could just photocopy & put in a folder. I also have a ton of knitting books that I haven't looked at in years. Mr. PG tells me he's also going to do a clear-out, but I'll believe it when I see it. Still, one could do worse than collecting books of poetry. Sports cars, f'rinstance. (Or handbags?)


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I love that big honking bee.


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Congrats on reaching that goal! *I haven't actually counted my bags....*


I know, right? When I first joing tPF and was buying bags like crazy, I had no idea how many I owned. 

Have you counted your scarves?


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi BowieFan1971! I feel like all of my bags get compliments so it's difficult to separate them. The most recent compliment I received on a purse was my perforated cles. I love my quirky pieces.
> 
> I also should update you guys on what is happening with my items. The groom cles has been shipped out to Fashionphile. We shall see what comes of this. I hope there's no issues! Thank goodness we can get insurance on packages. There are two pieces left from him ; however, I decided that I cannot sell the mini pochette. I have reclaimed it as my own and it still makes me happy in spite of what's happened. As for the cosmic blossom pochette, it has been two days since it arrived at the buyers home. The buyer has been online since the package arrived so I think there are no problems with it. When there's an issue, people will most likely immediately complain.
> 
> As for the monogram papillon, the seller has yet to answer the rest of my questions and upload more pictures. I will comment again at the end of today. I really hope I can get my hands on it!


The two times I have sold to fashionphile it went well. I would not stress to much.


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> FYI- just finished this...it was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041090



I'm late to the party, but had to chime in! I loved this book as well. One of the more original plots I've read lately.



jblended said:


> Brilliant stats and great work on the challenges!
> 
> What a find!
> I wonder if I'd enjoy e-readers. Would love to hear if you find you're missing the feel of paper once you've used the Kindle for a bit. Most people I know make the transition really easily, but there's just something about holding a real book...


I've had a Kindle for quite some time. I even spent the extra money for the Oasis model. It is one of my favorite things. Highly recommended.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> HAH!
> We usually donate to our library (rather than to thift shops, where they tend to gather dust) but the library hasn't been accepting donations for a year. Hopefully some time in 2021.
> Neither of us buy fiction (we pretty much read fiction on our iPads) but our books are still somehow multiplying. For one thing, I definitely don't need all my cookbooks. Whenever I want to create a new recipe, I go online and research. And the few well-loved recipes in my cookbooks I could just photocopy & put in a folder. I also have a ton of knitting books that I haven't looked at in years. Mr. PG tells me he's also going to do a clear-out, but I'll believe it when I see it. Still, one could do worse than collecting books of poetry. Sports cars, f'rinstance. (Or handbags?)


I just donate the books to the resource center but they are not accepting any now. I buy hard cover or paper backs because my Mom won’t use a kindle and she likes the same stuff I do. So after I read it it I bring it to her , but doesn’t have anyone to give them to so they come back to me and the pile grows.


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> I love this!!!



Aww thank you ElainePG!


----------



## 880

I kind of combined beige/etoupe, tan (H gold); ebene; and,  white in one category.

three Taupe Ghurka bags (IRL ghurka taupe crossbody is more grey beige than  brown beige H etoupe evelyne) ; Two BV style pouches from Etsy; One LV sprouse long alma; One toile H 35B; One gold H 30B; One H trim; Two 35 Victoria I (old etoupe is less brown, more grey beige); One matte alligator Suarez; One convertible clutch Suarez And CSGM Couvetures de Tenue. second pic: H 30B Togo craie (75th birthday gift to mom — a gift that I may borrow). I did add my Togo graffiti camo 35 B, brushed phw, by @docride, bc it started out as a pure white birkin. The graffiti camo is a personal collaboration, still evolving, and therefore not to every taste. 

@doni, the pnk dead stock velvet pucci (I held onto it for years before I found a tailor who was a pattern cutter who could alter the too small jacket and ankle length skirt into an A line skirt with contrast waistline and vertical trim (so it looked like the original) The florals meet up and you cannot tell where it’s pieces together.

@jblended, @afroken, I agree that the list of physical books needs to be curated due to space constraints. On my list of must haves are books by Anthony Trollope; Master and commander series by Patrick obrian (not so much for the naval aspects as for the wisdom of friendships and relationships); and the henriad by shakespeare. Plus guilty pleasure reading by ilona Andrews. i confess that I’m not so much a fan of Oscar Wilde as I am of his discontinued fragrance, Malmaison by floris.

@Cookiefiend, @ElainePG, I’ve gotten rid of a lot of Cooks illustrated books. I used to swear by them, but I’m less patient as I get older. also, to my chagrin, I dislike the format of many of Americas Test Kitchen and CI. I tend to cook off the cuff, so to speak, including but not limited to baked goods. If you know the bakers percentage and have a scale and an iPad (to jog your memory) baking is easier. And, cooking, kind of by feel and with an instant read thermometer. So, donating them has cleared lots of shelf space.


----------



## JenJBS

Starting out the April challenge with my Orchid spring color bag from Behno. In low light, it's purple. In bright sunshine it's pink. A chameleon color. What bags do you have that are chameleon colors?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Not as elegant as the scarf I had to return, but full of Hermès symbolism without the stuffiness. “Puzzle”


----------



## Jereni

Catching up on others’ posts...



More bags said:


> Excellent conversation starter @jblended!
> *What I like in a bag:*
> 
> Clean lines
> Great leather
> Semi structured bags
> Top handle with a long strap
> Multiple ways to carry the bag, versatility
> Easy access
> Back slip pocket
> Medium size
> *What I don't like in a bag: *
> 
> Anything heavy
> Too big
> Wide base
> Boxy shape
> Short straps



I like your list a lot - simple and makes perfect sense. Feel the same about many of your likes.



afroken said:


> For bags, 30 will be my maximum (ideally I would like to keep it at 20 but I love handbags too much )



I feel like 30 is also my magic number. My husband had me do an exercise the other day for fun - if you all of a sudden had to start over from scratch, and money was no object, what bags would you own? Amazingly I only came up with 20.




whateve said:


> The bags that get the most compliments are my MK with the contrast trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041044
> 
> And this Kate Spade, that I just got this month because of the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041045



Love the multicolor trim on this! So fun.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Not as elegant as the scarf I had to return, but full of Hermès symbolism without the stuffiness. “Puzzle”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042148
> View attachment 5042150



Beautiful!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> A girl in 18th century France who makes a deal with a god (possibly the devil) in order to get out of an arranged marriage and what happens over the next 300 years in her life.
> 
> Well written, interesting premise, not predictable, solid ending.



This book sounds fascinating! I might check it out. I need to back off the handbag buying and try a cheaper hobby. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> I would worry about the flap getting rubbed, dirty and/or color transfer with it being light colored and tucked in.



Yeah, that’s a good point too. 



whateve said:


> When I saw the Arco in the store, I thought the little clip holding the handles together might make it harder to get into the bag.
> 
> I hate when they put dividers into smaller bags.
> 
> I'm sorry you don't love your new pouch.
> 
> When you have disappointments like this, it puts you off buying.



Yeah, that’s more or less what’s happening. With a couple exceptions, I am probably going to take a breather soon.

The clip on the Arco handles isn’t *too* bad, it unsnaps and can slide all the way down ‘behind’ the main body of the tote. So it can be neatly out of the way. The flap is more of the problem at least for me.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> agree with @doni re fantastic leather non premier bags with the wrong hW. One of my favorite bags is a small Suarez matte alligator that I bought maybe twenty years ago (manufactured by Mario Governa)  but the shiny chrome grommets on the straps are all wrong.
> agree with @Jereni re loving compartments; agree with @Vintage Leather re bag handles that fall down; and, with @baghabitz34 that all bags need feet.
> agree wit @BowieFan1971, @Hazzelnut, (love both of your stories about your grandparents) @doni, @afroken, re buying beautiful things in a mindful way that will be cherished and appreciated in the years to come.
> 
> Love @doni teenage daughter wearing her grandmothers gucci belt!
> 
> I loved everyone’s very thoughtful lists of likes and dislikes. i tend not to frame things in such a definitive way bc there is always the exception.
> 
> @morebags, I took the specific challenge to donate items that I loved that just did not work for me: a 31 crinoline trim II; a chèvre kelly wallet and a Karo pm. They went to a dear friend who I know will cherish them. I’m the unusual TPFer who does not like the way chevre ages, and I felt that the silhouette of the 31 Trim on me was somehow vintage in a way that was not charming but dated. I agree with @afroken and with @Kimbashop that physical and mental space can be as important as a financial return. Also that letting go of some things can be an expensive lesson, but sometimes it takes a while to figure out what works. Although the cost of such a lesson can sting (as per @whateve), I do find that it makes me think more than twice before pressing buy it now. I do average the cost of my mistakes with my favorite deals, so probably break even.
> 
> @afroken and @doni spoke about the importance of not buying stuff that is too good a price if only for fear of missing out, and this is something Ive been able to incorporate in my life.
> 
> 
> @whateve, @BowieFan1971 (happy first anniversary) I love how appreciative and sweet your DHs are! I feel the same way about mine.
> 
> People don’t generally compliment  my bags or RTW. If anything gets complimented, its my deadstock vintage pink velvet pucci skirt suit;  gold corne earrings by Suzanne belperron; or, puzzle torso pendant by Miguel. Borrocal. i did use to have a Mombasa (like @Vintage Leather) that people liked. and, I’ve also kept an eye out for a Roberta di camerino, but never pulled the trigger bc I sensed that it might be something I’ve always loved — on other people. Like @doni, I do have a inordinate fondness for navy jackets and slim leather pants.
> 
> @Vintage Leather, congrats on your new CDC! @Cookiefiend, I love your Vespa and your bag with yellow sides.
> 
> this is a good reminder of the theme of the thread!
> 
> 
> +1 with @whateve re the kindle and kindle for iPad app (which I prefer). DH and I live in a two bedroom apt in NY, so we haven’t bought real books in years (kindle for iPad holds a lot). Since we will be transforming/renovating a classic six into a one bedroom with expansive master suite and much larger kitchen, we’ll finally have more room for books, but I still don’t want to go crazy.
> 
> @ElainePG, nooooo, don’t get rid of the baking pans! Bc then what about the stand mixer, the cracker roller and docker, the various icing spatulas, the pizza stone and peel,  and so on. . . It will start a chain reaction  Even if you and everyone you know is on low carb diet, someday in the far future you may still make. . . A Bundt; canneles; a three layer cake in two sizes; tarts. . . Sourdough focaccia, and, in my case, two savarin molds. . .plus what if the stores run out of bread!
> 
> I also thought of @SouthernPurseGal ‘s posts on dream houses with pools and interiors, when I saw this blog post by ilona andrews entitled texas castles  https://www.ilona-andrews.com/2021/texas-castles/ Enjoy!
> 
> will update with white bags later!


I agree about the kitchen stuff. During lockdown, I upgraded/replaced a lot of my pans. I bought a new loaf pan I haven't used. I bought cake pans and have only made one cake with them. As long as I have the room, I like knowing that all this stuff is there if I ever feel inspired to bake.


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> Definitely my Gucci Queen Margaret (probably because of the big honking bee!).
> View attachment 5041144
> 
> View attachment 5041145



Love the jeweled bee! That’s amazing!



ElainePG said:


> That was similar to my problem with my LV Capucines (which is why it's now languishing on a consignment site). The only way for it to look good was with the flap tucked *in*, because then the pretty silver LV logo showed. But then the darned flap had to be pulled *out* any time I needed to get into the bag!
> 
> View attachment 5041154
> View attachment 5041155



I don’t think I’ve ever seen this bag with the flap on the outside! But yeah I can understand how it would be more or less a similar issue. This LV is also a lovely bag tho. 



jblended said:


> Unexpectedly, it's my KS Owl bag. I cannot wear it without someone wanting to play with it.



I can relate. I’ve seen ONE photo of your owl bag and *I* am obsessed and want to play with it. 



More bags said:


> *March & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> March Challenges
> *Happy Bag*
> Black Reissue - 3x
> Burgundy Coco Handle - 2x
> 
> *Digital Detox* - deleted emails, unused apps and bookmarks, reviewed and deleted files in my downloads folder
> 
> Carried 17 bags / 17
> Exited 18 items - household items, sports equipment and kids shoes
> I can empathize with Kermit’s journey, picture below
> *Mar 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> View attachment 5041256



Just FYI I stole this Kermit photo and sent it to like everyone I’ve ever met. This made my day, I laughed so hard. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> That was the main reason I never bought a kindle before. Also, because I love to read in the bathtub. I'm really liking it. It is so easy to turn pages. I can prop it up on my book stand and the pages never turn by themselves like a regular book would sometimes. You don't have to use your hands or something else to hold the book open. There is no glare. The pages are short so it is easy to read a page here and there when you just have a moment. It always remembers where you left off. I haven't had any problem with using it in the bathtub. Once I dropped a real book in the bath but that was because it slipped off my book stand because it wouldn't stay open. There is a benefit of getting an e-reader versus just reading on a tablet, which I have done. The pages have the color and non-shine sheen of paper, while a tablet is shiny glass.



I love reading books in the bath too, but I am bad and use my reader when I do it lol. 



880 said:


> agree with @doni re fantastic leather non premier bags with the wrong hW. One of my favorite bags is a small Suarez matte alligator that I bought maybe twenty years ago (manufactured by Mario Governa)  but the shiny chrome grommets on the straps are all wrong.
> agree with @Jereni re loving compartments; agree with @Vintage Leather re bag handles that fall down; and, with @baghabitz34 that all bags need feet.
> agree wit @BowieFan1971, @Hazzelnut, (love both of your stories about your grandparents) @doni, @afroken, re buying beautiful things in a mindful way that will be cherished and appreciated in the years to come.
> 
> Love @doni teenage daughter wearing her grandmothers gucci belt!
> 
> I loved everyone’s very thoughtful lists of likes and dislikes. i tend not to frame things in such a definitive way bc there is always the exception.
> 
> @morebags, I took the specific challenge to donate items that I loved that just did not work for me: a 31 crinoline trim II; a chèvre kelly wallet and a Karo pm. They went to a dear friend who I know will cherish them. I’m the unusual TPFer who does not like the way chevre ages, and I felt that the silhouette of the 31 Trim on me was somehow vintage in a way that was not charming but dated. I agree with @afroken and with @Kimbashop that physical and mental space can be as important as a financial return. Also that letting go of some things can be an expensive lesson, but sometimes it takes a while to figure out what works. Although the cost of such a lesson can sting (as per @whateve), I do find that it makes me think more than twice before pressing buy it now. I do average the cost of my mistakes with my favorite deals, so probably break even.
> 
> @afroken and @doni spoke about the importance of not buying stuff that is too good a price if only for fear of missing out, and this is something Ive been able to incorporate in my life.
> 
> 
> @whateve, @BowieFan1971 (happy first anniversary) I love how appreciative and sweet your DHs are! I feel the same way about mine.
> 
> People don’t generally compliment  my bags or RTW. If anything gets complimented, its my deadstock vintage pink velvet pucci skirt suit;  gold corne earrings by Suzanne belperron; or, puzzle torso pendant by Miguel. Borrocal. i did use to have a Mombasa (like @Vintage Leather) that people liked. and, I’ve also kept an eye out for a Roberta di camerino, but never pulled the trigger bc I sensed that it might be something I’ve always loved — on other people. Like @doni, I do have a inordinate fondness for navy jackets and slim leather pants.
> 
> @Vintage Leather, congrats on your new CDC! @Cookiefiend, I love your Vespa and your bag with yellow sides.
> 
> this is a good reminder of the theme of the thread!
> 
> 
> +1 with @whateve re the kindle and kindle for iPad app (which I prefer). DH and I live in a two bedroom apt in NY, so we haven’t bought real books in years (kindle for iPad holds a lot). Since we will be transforming/renovating a classic six into a one bedroom with expansive master suite and much larger kitchen, we’ll finally have more room for books, but I still don’t want to go crazy.
> 
> @ElainePG, nooooo, don’t get rid of the baking pans! Bc then what about the stand mixer, the cracker roller and docker, the various icing spatulas, the pizza stone and peel,  and so on. . . It will start a chain reaction  Even if you and everyone you know is on low carb diet, someday in the far future you may still make. . . A Bundt; canneles; a three layer cake in two sizes; tarts. . . Sourdough focaccia, and, in my case, two savarin molds. . .plus what if the stores run out of bread!
> 
> I also thought of @SouthernPurseGal ‘s posts on dream houses with pools and interiors, when I saw this blog post by ilona andrews entitled texas castles  https://www.ilona-andrews.com/2021/texas-castles/ Enjoy!
> 
> will update with white bags later!



Like others, I am flummoxed by the comprehensiveness of your posts! Amazing!



dcooney4 said:


> I agree with that I only tuck mine in when I am doing a lot of shopping store to store where I have to keep going in it.



Makes sense. Out of curiosity what size do you have? I got the mini and while I love small bags overall, in this case it just holds a lot less than I anticipated. Another aspect of it being a bad call.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> HAH!
> We usually donate to our library (rather than to thift shops, where they tend to gather dust) but the library hasn't been accepting donations for a year. Hopefully some time in 2021.
> Neither of us buy fiction (we pretty much read fiction on our iPads) but our books are still somehow multiplying. For one thing, I definitely don't need all my cookbooks. Whenever I want to create a new recipe, I go online and research. And the few well-loved recipes in my cookbooks I could just photocopy & put in a folder. I also have a ton of knitting books that I haven't looked at in years. Mr. PG tells me he's also going to do a clear-out, but I'll believe it when I see it. Still, one could do worse than collecting books of poetry. Sports cars, f'rinstance. (Or handbags?)


I've started knitting again. I looked through my books for inspiration but ended up using patterns I found online. I guess the patterns in my books seem dated, even those for afghans. It is easier using a pattern that was designed for the specific yard you have.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> I kind of combined beige/etoupe, tan (H gold); ebene; and,  white in one category.
> 
> three Taupe Ghurka bags; Two pouches from Etsy; One LV sprouse long alma; One toile 35B; One gold 30B; One trim; Two Victoria 35s; One matte alligator Suarez; One convertible clutch Suarez; 30B Togo craie (75th birthday gift to mom — a more lavish gift due to covid that I may borrow)  and CSGM Couvertures de tenue. I did add my Togo graffiti camo 35 B, brushed phw, by @docride, bc it started out as a pure white birkin. The graffiti camo is a personal collaboration, still evolving, and therefore not to every taste.
> 
> @doni, the pnk dead stock velvet pucci (I held onto it for years before I found a tailor who was a pattern cutter who could alter the too small jacket and ankle length skirt into an A line skirt with contrast waistline and vertical trim (so it looked like the original) The florals meet up and you cannot tell where it’s pieces together.
> 
> @jblended, @afroken, I agree that the list of physical books needs to be curated due to space constraints. On my list of must haves are books by Anthony Trollope; Master and commander series by Patrick obrian (not so much for the naval aspects as for the wisdom of friendships and relationships); and the henriad by shakespeare. Plus guilty pleasure reading by ilona Andrews. i confess that I’m not so much a fan of Oscar Wilde as I am of his discontinued fragrance, Malmaison by floris.
> 
> @Cookiefiend, I’ve gotten rid of a lot of Cooks illustrated books. I used to swear by them, but I’m less patient as I get older. also, to my chagrin, I dislike the format of many of Americas Test Kitchen and CI. I tend to cook off the cuff, so to speak, including but not limited to baked goods. If you know the bakers percentage and have a scale and an iPad (to jog your memory) baking is easier. And, cooking, kind of by feel and with an instant read thermometer. So, donating them has cleared lots of shelf space.
> View attachment 5042134
> View attachment 5042140
> View attachment 5042158
> View attachment 5042151
> View attachment 5042152


I love your velvet Pucci. My mom used to have something similar.


----------



## Jereni

momasaurus said:


> I wouldn't really count it as a mistake to buy a bag you already know. Who would have expected them to make changes? That's annoying as heck.



It is awesome of you to offer a get out of jail free card but I don’t know that I can claim it. The second bag was another mini BV pouch, in woven, after I already had it in a smooth leather. I don’t know that they changed it, but the woven is somehow much harder for me to get things in and out of. Maybe the pleats are more constraining on it, not sure.



doni said:


> The combination of that blue with the tan suede is exquisite!
> But I understand about getting irritated if bags are fussy to open/close or carry...
> 
> Funny about the BV Pouch. I love the intrecciato and in fact I just chose it for my last BV bag, but somehow with the Pouch it was clear to me I liked the plain much more... There is something about the shape and the puddleness of that smooth leather...
> 
> But I stop because I do not want to start missing that bag, which by the way it got lots of compliments by people who know nothing about fashion or Daniel Lee being the hottest thing happening.



Yeah I like the pouch so much that I wanted it in woven too because that is ‘classic’ BV. But yeah, for this style I should have just stuck with smooth leather.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Not as elegant as the scarf I had to return, but full of Hermès symbolism without the stuffiness. “Puzzle”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042148
> View attachment 5042150


I love this! The colors are great!


Jereni said:


> Catching up on others’ posts...
> 
> 
> 
> I like your list a lot - simple and makes perfect sense. Feel the same about many of your likes.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like 30 is also my magic number. My husband had me do an exercise the other day for fun - if you all of a sudden had to start over from scratch, and money was no object, what bags would you own? Amazingly I only came up with 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the multicolor trim on this! So fun.


That's a great exercise! I wonder if I could do it. One of the things I've realized lately is that while I love Coach vintage bags, I enjoy carrying my other bags more.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> That's a great exercise! I wonder if I could do it. One of the things I've realized lately is that while I love Coach vintage bags, I enjoy carrying my other bags more.



It WAS a really fun exercise, haha. And interesting for me to realize which bags I wouldn’t re-buy, so to speak. Looking at my list of 20, 8 were bags I own now, 4 were bags that came out previously and are no longer available. And the rest I could technically buy now.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I love this! The colors are great!
> 
> That's a great exercise! I wonder if I could do it. One of the things I've realized lately is that while I love Coach vintage bags, I enjoy carrying my other bags more.


I looked at it for a while, but passed because I thought it might be too bright. When I had to send the other one back, I took another look at it and made an offer, which was accepted. Got it for a great price. It is so much prettier in person and when folded, features the blue in a way that’s very wearable and compliments me. So happy I got it!

Thanks to everyone that complimented it!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> It WAS a really fun exercise, haha. And interesting for me to realize which bags I wouldn’t re-buy, so to speak. Looking at my list of 20, 8 were bags I own now, 4 were bags that came out previously and are no longer available. And the rest I could technically buy now.


I just did it really quickly and came up with 35! Most of those that I wouldn't re-buy, I still like. I'm not sure how I would feel if they left my collection. Most of those I would rebuy I haven't had as long. I suspect I like them more just because I'm still in the honeymoon phase.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> I feel like 30 is also my magic number. My husband had me do an exercise the other day for fun - if you all of a sudden had to start over from scratch, and money was no object, what bags would you own? *Amazingly I only came up with 20*.


How interesting! That would be a good exercise for our group at some point, maybe.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I know, right? When I first joing tPF and was buying bags like crazy, I had no idea how many I owned.
> 
> Have you counted your scarves?


Pleading the fifth. (But yes, I keep a spreadsheet, so I know )


BowieFan1971 said:


> Not as elegant as the scarf I had to return, but full of Hermès symbolism without the stuffiness. “Puzzle”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042148
> View attachment 5042150


I love this design, it is a great energetic, graphic design. You’re making me regret selling mine!
(I still have one tho )


Jereni said:


> Catching up on others’ posts...
> 
> 
> 
> I like your list a lot - simple and makes perfect sense. Feel the same about many of your likes.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like 30 is also my magic number. My husband had me do an exercise the other day for fun - if you all of a sudden had to start over from scratch, and money was no object, what bags would you own? Amazingly I only came up with 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the multicolor trim on this! So fun.


ooooo what a great ‘exercise’... thinking.....


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I've started knitting again. I looked through my books for inspiration but ended up using patterns I found online. I guess the patterns in my books seem dated, even those for afghans. *It is easier using a pattern that was designed for the specific yarn you have*.


That's it exactly. And there are just so many online resources these days, many of them free.

I've been buying all my yarn on line, because I'm hesitant to go into my local yarn shop. Though I'd love to patronize them as soon as I can… it's important that they stay in business. It's really hard to choose yarn long-distance, though. I like to squeeze it! Kind of like buying fresh veggies on InstaCart.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> That's it exactly. And there are just so many online resources these days, many of them free.
> 
> I've been buying all my yarn on line, because I'm hesitant to go into my local yarn shop. Though I'd love to patronize them as soon as I can… it's important that they stay in business. It's really hard to choose yarn long-distance, though. I like to squeeze it! Kind of like buying fresh veggies on InstaCart.



I rarely use my cookbooks for the same reason. When I need cooking inspiration, I just google it. 

Some of the yarn I've bought has been really soft and nice. Not all of it though. And the colors aren't always what I imagine. I bought some multicolor yarn that looked gorgeous in the pictures online. I've tried knitting it, crocheting it, and I really don't like the way the stripes come out. There are colors next to each other that don't look harmonious to me. So I ordered some black yarn to mix with it but I haven't figured out yet what I'm going to make with it. I may have just thrown good money after bad. I also made a sweater with another yarn that striped in a way I don't like. I like the pattern but not the colors. So another yarn wasted. I'm going to try that pattern again. With all my failures, it would have been cheaper just to buy something someone else made.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I rarely use my cookbooks for the same reason. When I need cooking inspiration, I just google it.
> 
> Some of the yarn I've bought has been really soft and nice. Not all of it though. And the colors aren't always what I imagine. I bought some multicolor yarn that looked gorgeous in the pictures online. I've tried knitting it, crocheting it, and I really don't like the way the stripes come out. There are colors next to each other that don't look harmonious to me. So I ordered some black yarn to mix with it but I haven't figured out yet what I'm going to make with it. I may have just thrown good money after bad. I also made a sweater with another yarn that striped in a way I don't like. I like the pattern but not the colors. So another yarn wasted. I'm going to try that pattern again. With all my failures, it would have been cheaper just to buy something someone else made.


In awe of you two! I wish I knew how to knit!


----------



## afroken

Jereni said:


> I feel like 30 is also my magic number. My husband had me do an exercise the other day for fun - if you all of a sudden had to start over from scratch, and money was no object, what bags would you own? Amazingly I only came up with 20.


Just tried your exercise and I came up with 23 out of 30.

Out of my bags, 16 are premier designer (15 made the cut), and 14 are contemporary/indie (8 made the cut).

I think the reason why all but one premier designers made the cut is because since they cost so much, I really think carefully about whether this bag checks off my criteria and can work in my lifestyle. I sometimes spend years deciding. I mull over every detail to make sure that it's something that I'll still love and enjoy many years later. I've been lucky a couple of times where a bag on my wishlist showed up at a fantastic price, but for the most part they costed a lot, compared to contemporary. Of course, I've made some mistakes with premier designers before, but have since sold or gave away (except for one more that's still in consignment). The only one that didn't make the cut that's still in my collection, I still love the model very much - but just not too crazy about the colour. I bought it at an extremely good price and I feel I jumped the gun on that one too soon, I should've waited longer, probably paid more, for a colour that I like more.

As for contemporary/indie bags, a little over half in my collection made the cut. I think since they cost less, I'm more likely to buy them without thinking too much. Most of the ones that didn't make the cut are bags that I didn't plan for but went on sale and I went into a frenzy and bought them. The ones that made the cut are always carefully planned ones.


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> I kind of combined beige/etoupe, tan (H gold); ebene; and,  white in one category.
> 
> three Taupe Ghurka bags; Two pouches from Etsy; One LV sprouse long alma; One toile 35B; One gold 30B; One trim; Two Victoria 35s; One matte alligator Suarez; One convertible clutch Suarez; 30B Togo craie (75th birthday gift to mom — a more lavish gift that I may borrow)  and CSGM Couvertures de tenue. I did add my Togo graffiti camo 35 B, brushed phw, by @docride, bc it started out as a pure white birkin. The graffiti camo is a personal collaboration, still evolving, and therefore not to every taste.
> 
> @doni, the pnk dead stock velvet pucci (I held onto it for years before I found a tailor who was a pattern cutter who could alter the too small jacket and ankle length skirt into an A line skirt with contrast waistline and vertical trim (so it looked like the original) The florals meet up and you cannot tell where it’s pieces together.
> 
> @jblended, @afroken, I agree that the list of physical books needs to be curated due to space constraints. On my list of must haves are books by Anthony Trollope; Master and commander series by Patrick obrian (not so much for the naval aspects as for the wisdom of friendships and relationships); and the henriad by shakespeare. Plus guilty pleasure reading by ilona Andrews. i confess that I’m not so much a fan of Oscar Wilde as I am of his discontinued fragrance, Malmaison by floris.
> 
> @Cookiefiend, @ElainePG, I’ve gotten rid of a lot of Cooks illustrated books. I used to swear by them, but I’m less patient as I get older. also, to my chagrin, I dislike the format of many of Americas Test Kitchen and CI. I tend to cook off the cuff, so to speak, including but not limited to baked goods. If you know the bakers percentage and have a scale and an iPad (to jog your memory) baking is easier. And, cooking, kind of by feel and with an instant read thermometer. So, donating them has cleared lots of shelf space.
> View attachment 5042134
> View attachment 5042140
> View attachment 5042158
> View attachment 5042151
> View attachment 5042152


Such a stunning collection! Between these and hearing about your clothes, could I spend some time playing in your closet?


----------



## Kimbashop

I’m loving all these conversations about books. DH and I are both book lovers and as academics we have an embarrassing amount. Mine are mostly in my office and his are, well, everywhere. He also has a collection of rare books passed down to him from his family, on display in Our living room. So, yeah, books. Love them. But they sure are space hogs.

lately I’ve been getting into audible. It’s really fun to hear books read aloud. I’m in two book clubs and I tend to borrow the books from other members or hear them on audible because I don’t dare bring any more books into the house.

we have a cute litttle neighborhood lending “library” that is just a small box resembling a little house with a door on it  You can place books in the box for others to read and take ones you wish to read. Anyone have those where they live? Ours was created by our neighbor, who dedicated the little library to the memory of her husband.


----------



## afroken

Jereni said:


> I feel like 30 is also my magic number. My husband had me do an exercise the other day for fun - if you all of a sudden had to start over from scratch, and money was no object, what bags would you own? Amazingly I only came up with 20.


Sorry I misunderstood your post earlier... I had thought you meant what bags out of my entire collection would I repurchase again should I start from scratch. But I guess you meant what are my dream bags to buy if money wasn't a concern? In that case, I think I would come up with 14


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> Sorry I misunderstood your post earlier... I had thought you meant what bags out of my entire collection would I repurchase again should I start from scratch. But I guess you meant what are my dream bags to buy if money wasn't a concern? In that case, I think I would come up with 14


I just realized that is the way I interpreted it myself. I have no idea what my dream bags would be if money wasn't a concern. Money isn't an issue for me in that I can afford any bag but I don't feel comfortable buying expensive bags. I don't know if I could ignore the cost. I feel more carefree with bags that didn't cost much. Even if an expensive bag were gifted to me, I would still feel an obligation to get a value out of it equal to how much it cost.


----------



## doni

jblended said:


> Why feel bad? I must've phrased my initial post terribly since it's communicating the opposite of what I intended!  Your posts are brilliant and insightful! Everyone on here contributes in a way which makes this place the safe haven that it is. I just feel lucky to be allowed in here!



Oh no, you didn’t phrase anything wrong! I just meant, I am also in awe of those members who are so good and thorough about answering everyone and following up on anything, and knowing myself, if I felt inspired and tried to do that I would get frustrated and feel blocked. So I just carry along and jump in and yes, feel perfectly welcome doing that too! 



jblended said:


> My core collection will not interest most, I fear.
> -Aesop's fables- the first book that was my own, gifted to me by my siblings when I was tiny. It's in tatters but I will never part with it.
> -All of P.G. Wodehouse's works- an omnibus and then separate novels. They're the books I turn to for some levity when times are tough.
> -The complete works of Oscar Wilde, and Pygmalion- both books were a gift from my literature teacher in high school with his inscription in them.
> -The complete works of Shakespeare- has been autographed by the Reduced Shakespeare Company (a comedy troupe) on random pages, and on 4 different occasions. Essentially they performed in different countries I lived in, and each time I went to see the show I'd head backstage to say hello, and they'd remember me from the last country I'd seen them in and laugh at how I was "touring" like them but without being paid.
> - An Inspector Calls- my favourite play of all time.
> - A doll's house. I love Ibsen and this copy was autographed by Hattie Morahan when she played Nora in the West End in 2012 or perhaps 2014. I was home in England both years so it would have been one of those.
> -The Love Song of J.Alfred Prufrock (and a collection of other poems/letters) by T.S. Eliot.
> - 3 books by Augusten Burroughs (they belonged to a loved one who passed away from cancer, so I hold these books near and dear to my heart and will never part with them).
> - Waiter Rant- so funny and, like Wodehouse, something I read when life gets heavy.
> So, they're more sentimental books that hold memories of people and places, rather than anything insightful; but they have seen 7 countries with me so far.



Oh but it is _so_ interesting.

I credit Wodehouse with having saved my life. Several times.
It is difficult to imagine now, but without internet and instant access to anything, without counseling being the normal and accesible thing it is nowadays... Sometimes (often!), all you had to hold to was a good book, and if it was a book that could transport you to an absurd but hilarious world for hours, that was medicine!



880 said:


> @doni, the pnk dead stock velvet pucci (I held onto it for years before I found a tailor who was a pattern cutter who could alter the too small jacket and ankle length skirt into an A line skirt with contrast waistline and vertical trim (so it looked like the original) The florals meet up and you cannot tell where it’s pieces together.



That’s fabulous!
Can I ask your intel on the Kelly wallet? Because I love clutches, I am always thinking I would enjoy having one. But each time I seriously consider it, I decide it is perhaps too much of a wallet....



Kimbashop said:


> we have a cute litttle neighborhood lending “library” that is just a small box resembling a little house with a door on it  You can place books in the box for others to read and take ones you wish to read. Anyone have those where they live? Ours was created by our neighbor, who dedicated the little library to the memory of her husband.



In the German city where I live they have installed these bookcases in the street (they are called Offener Bucherschrank), where you can leave your books and pick up any you want. They are very popular, the turnover is fast, and now it is my place of choice to dispose of books. I am fortunuate to have this one just around the corner!


----------



## doni

Talking about books and book storage, this is what I did during last lockdown (which was one year ago, oh my God, how did this whole year all happen?   ).

I have always be tempted but also found it too childish and Instagrammy, and, you know, not intellectual enough... But I thought what the hell.
And then I was so surprised how well it works for me. It is easier for books to stay organized (before they were in alphabetical order and they always ended up a mess). Plus, because I have such a visual memory, it is actually often _easier_ for me to find a book now, which I was really surprised to find out!

I am even considering to do my other bookshelf (art and other big books) in this lockdown...


----------



## keodi

mariliz11 said:


> My cream collection giving me resort vibes:
> 
> Gucci Jackie
> Gucci tote bag I don’t know the model of (wonder if someone does!)
> Gucci pochette - I think bumblebee (?)
> LV Speedy 25 in Epi leather
> LV pochette Damier Azur
> LV pochette milla multicolore
> Burberry vintage crossbody bag
> 
> View attachment 5038357


Beautiful white/cream collection!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> Something that came home with me from this trip...this is going to be long.
> 
> During this bag journey, there comes an occasional bit of... not guilt, exactly, but an element of self-criticism. A little voice that says I am buying things I don’t NEED, that I am maybe being superficial, in a way. This is totally born of the thrift gene that comes from my mom’s side of the family. My parents come from a good sized, working class town in Appalachia, one that had a jolt of prosperity after the war that dwindled to poverty after the factory jobs left starting in the 90’s. It skews old because if you are young and have a scrap of ambition, you get out as soon as you can. It’s what my parents saw the beginnings of when they got married, so they left. I did not grow up there, but we visited often. My grandma (mom’s mom) grew up middle class in town and got a job working the line in a tire plant so she could make more money than working in the office with the other girls. Working with all men gave her a thick skin, but she was beautiful- tall, slim, striking dark hair and pale skin. She wanted- and got- a nice car, clothes ordered in from New York for her and an apartment shared with two other girlfriends. Then she met my grandfather...one of 13 kids raised on a farm with a widowed mother. The boys (all 8 of them) would rush to be the first one up because then you would get your pick from the clothes. The last ones to get up got the too tight/short/worn clothes. My grandparents struggled after they got married...my grandma had to sell her car to pay for my mother’s birth...and my Pap did not always have a steady job. Plus he drank more than he should. The house they settled in when my mom was about 7 (and still live in) was built by hand by my Pap and his brothers. My grandma went back to work at the plant and stopped wearing all her nice clothes. I only ever remember seeing her wear tees, sweatshirts, short sleeve cotton button downs with jeans and a pair of Keds. She rarely wore makeup and her hair was always really short. She worked second and third shift for the money, but rose to supervisor. She retired from Kelly in the 80’s. My grandma never had a new car, to the best of my knowledge, and everything was functional. My Pap was a painter/carpenter/handyman, who loved to hunt, so everything he had was functional too.
> 
> I give this background to understand what happened this past week. As I was cooking and cleaning this week, I saw that my grandmother did not have a single nice thing. Everything she had came from discount stores and basic department stores like JC Penney’s. Cheap cookware. Tarnished costume jewelry. Vinyl bags. Except for a collection of small colored glass pieces, which I doubt are worth much money, nothing she owned was owned for the joy of it or to pamper. Nothing. And it made me really sad. A stranger waking through her house would look at the sum of what she owned and keep going. And she worked so very hard, to the point it wore her away. She worked full time, had 5 kids and was still expected to do all the “wifely duties”...I discovered during this trip that my Pap, who knows how to take care of himself, magically unlearned how to cook, make a ham sandwich or wash a dish while I was there.
> 
> None of this is to say that who you are, or the sum of your life, is defined by what you have or own. Not by a long shot. But to not have anything fine, special, even if just for special occasions... It makes me realize that my collection of nice things is ok to have. I don’t spend money on designer clothes, most everything I buy— all my designer bags except one, scarves except two— are preloved. So I am still thrifty. But I have some things that bring me joy, that my niece, future daughter in law and granddaughters will be excited about owning. I don’t think I will ever be truly a spendthrift...the DNA is too strong and the budget does not sensibly allow it...but I am going to lighten up a bit. No guilt or nagging voice. As long as I USE and NOT HOARD, nice things are ok in moderation. I want there to be some fine things I love that are left behind and that people who know me can look at and see the beauty, who can also remember when I wore them and they brought me joy.


I really appreciated this post, and I can relate to a lot of what you said in here.


Cookiefiend said:


> To answer @jblended's question, after some deliberation (and almost 4 years on TPF)!
> 
> Love:
> *A structured bag - it's okay if it's a little slouchy but it must stand up on its own.
> Top handles - I'm okay if it's hand held only, but a shoulder strap is nice to have.
> Smooth, marvelous leather -* bonus points if it's so wonderful I pet it.
> *Medium sized is my preference - you know - Goldilock's size. Not too big, not too small, but just right.
> Leather lining.
> Black - I loooovvvveeee black bags. They are my Kryptonite.*
> 
> Don't Love:
> *Dividers - Nopety Nope Nope. I don't even need pockets inside the bag to be honest.*
> Zipper closures. So many times I have bought a bag (willy nilly) only to remember that the zipper bugs me. No Bolide for me.
> Hobo Bags - AKA Soft Smooshy Puddles of Delicious Leather That I Can't Find A D@mn Thing In.
> *Saffiano leather. I don't even really like grained leather.*
> Floppy front flaps - Just get the heck out of the way already!!
> Bags that won't stay shut, and then fall over and all your stuff flies out.
> Chain straps - they hurt my shoulders (though I do have one and it's lovely)
> Loose fabric linings (really fabric linings in general)
> Bags without a top handle - I don't really want to grab the bag like it's a paper grocery bag - you know what I mean?


I agree with a good bit of what you wrote here!


Cookiefiend said:


> My white and “cream” bags - mine are both toile and leather.
> The H Vespa and the Le Tanner are the same as 2019. In 2020 I added the Lederer Kelly style bag.
> View attachment 5039563
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever really said much about the Le Tanneur, except how fabulous the yellow sides are, but it’s really a very nice and well made bag. It does zip at the top, but it’s no problem to leave it open. The shoulder strap is long enough for wearing in my shoulder but not crossbody. The flap on the front covers a pocket and a place for tickets or ID. At first I thought I’d never use it, but in 2019 I took it to FL for a family vacation and it was perfect for my phone and so easy to get into - I was very happy to learn that.
> View attachment 5039562
> 
> View attachment 5039565
> 
> View attachment 5039564


I love your cream and white bags


More bags said:


> Hello
> Gorgeous eye candy, I am catching up reading posts.
> 
> We‘re reaching the end of March and I wanted to ask if anyone is doing or thinking about the March challenges. *Is there appetite to continue posting monthly challenges? Any suggestions for April challenges?* I know, out of sight out of mind ...
> ***************
> March Shopping Your Closet Challenges
> Brought to you by @Sparkletastic ❤
> 
> March 8th is International Women’s Day with the colors purple and green. Fun fact: Historically, purple was a colour that denoted justice and dignity, and now it is used to represent women. Green is a symbol of hope. Today, purple is the colour of International Women’s Day, and combined with green represents the feminist movement. Wear your purple and green bags, slg’s, scarfs this month.
> March 20th is the International Day of Happiness. Wear the bag that makes you happiest at least twice this month even if it doesn’t necessarily fit your outfit or where you’re going (e.g. an evening bag to the grocery store)
> “March” it Out the Door - List that one bag that keeps hanging around at an aggressive price so it goes this month (alternatively donate or gift it)
> Non bag challenge: Digital Declutter - delete unused apps, delete the documents you don’t need, delete emails you don’t need to refer to, unsubscribe from email lists/newsletters, clear out your downloads folder, clean up your bookmarks, organize, delete and back up your photos.


I forgot the March challenges, but I'm definitely up for the non bag challenge as I need to do some digital cleaning.


Jereni said:


> My white bags for this week.
> 
> Coach Willis 18 - love this bag. I want one in another color but haven’t seen the right one yet. The Borough I posted for gray week but including it here as well.
> 
> As of this moment in time I also have a brand new white bag - pleated Demellier Florence clutch. It might be getting returned tho, as they also have a smooth leather version in an oceanic blue and I might want that more.
> 
> View attachment 5039821


Beautiful!


BowieFan1971 said:


> National Couples Appreciation Month? How fitting, since our anniversary is in April. Sunday is our first anniversary. I appreciate how much my DH does around the house and that he cleaned before I came home from my grandparents so I would walk into a tidy house. He knows clutter and dirt make me irritable and because I had such a stressful trip. He brings me coffee in bed almost every morning. He makes a point of letting me know he appreciates what I do for us.
> 
> I am a very lucky woman...kissed a lot of frogs for a very long time, but I finally found my prince. He ain’t perfect, but he’s the perfect guy for me. January will be 5 years that we have been together, 5 great years.


Happy Anniversary!


ElainePG said:


> I know I'm late to the party, but it took me a while to figure these out…
> 
> *Dislike:*
> Hobo bags
> Super-structured bags, especially if they’re deep
> WOCs (they’re adorable, but too much trouble)
> Patent leather, saffiano, and exotics
> Bags that weigh more than ~2 pounds empty
> Pastel-colored bags
> Arm-carry bags (no Birkin for me!)
> Hardware that’s too aggressive & clunky
> Lots of compartments
> Bags that are too fussy to get into
> 
> *Love:*
> Zip-top/satchel bags with adjustable crossbody strap (but only if the zipper can be tucked out of the way, like Balenciagas)
> Tote/top handle bags with adjustable crossbody strap
> Flap bags, but only if they’re easy to get into
> An outside pocket for my phone
> A zipped pocket on the inside back of the bag for my keys & pen
> Yummy leather, mostly smooth (although minimally quilted can be nice, too)
> Hardware that’s classic & subtle
> Beautiful colors, but not too bright (black, grey, red, navy, burgundy, bronze…)
> *_Most important: a bag that elevates my style, even if I’m just wearing jeans & a sweater!_





ElainePG said:


> March Stats:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 5 (three donated, two sold)
> 
> SLGs in & out: 0
> 
> My bag collection is now down to 19, not counting a couple of beater bags. It's been a longterm goal since I joined this thread to get below 20, where each bag has a definite function and works in terms of size, color, and comfort. I've needed to do a bit of buying and selling along the way, but I really think I'm there!


Great stats for March! good job on getting your collection to 20!


Cookiefiend said:


> March Stats!
> 
> Bags in/out - zero
> SLG's in/out - 1 out. I never thought I'd sell my H Silk'in, but I am loving the 2 Mulberry wallets - they are a perfect size, while the H is too big/long.
> Scarves in/out - 4 in... Not sorry. 2 are 140 cm Mousseline (one changeant ), a Giant Triangle, and 1 90cm.
> 
> Books read/listened to - I finished Sense and Sensibility and Call The Midwife. Now listening to the Audible version of The Sandman, and reading Mary Oliver's Devotions.
> 
> Still working on the GBP, but took 2 SUV full sized donations to St Vincent De Paul. I have another stack getting ready to go as well - the MBR closet was painted... I took everything out and Mr Cookie was shocked at how much clothing he has and doesn't wear. So he's going through it this weekend. Yay!! As part of the MBR closet cleaning, I'm getting rid of some of the decor I had around the garden tub... it's all just dust catchers and I'm tired of having to move it to dust back there. I also cleared some of the things around my jewelry. I'm trying to really think if I love something, and if not get rid of it.
> 
> Digital decluttering has been a success. I went through my email and purged some things I had missed earlier, deleted a few apps (mostly ones DH has put on his devices and I have no interest in. Seriously, there's an app for your yard?), and even went through my work emails.


Great job on your declutter and March stats!


afroken said:


> This is amazing! I smiled when I saw Mr. Grumpy. I just did a search and saw your post on this bag. I love it! I’m sure it brings a smile to everyone who’ve seen it
> 
> 
> 
> It would be my Aspinal of London Mayfair in evergreen patent croc and smooth leather. It’s a recent purchase and she’s very luxe, with a great price tag too. I hope to add another one in navy to my collection if it goes on sale.
> 
> View attachment 5040741
> 
> 
> Another bag that gets a lot of compliments is my Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst. I bought this one on Yoogi’s at an unbelievable price and she’s such a gorgeous shade of purple. Super lightweight too.
> (Excuse the messy background, I took this photo while in the middle of moving)
> 
> View attachment 5040746


Beautiful bags, I love your aspinal bag!


More bags said:


> Excellent conversation starter @jblended!
> *What I like in a bag:*
> 
> Clean lines
> Great leather
> Semi structured bags
> Top handle with a long strap
> Multiple ways to carry the bag, versatility
> Easy access
> Back slip pocket
> Medium size
> *What I don't like in a bag: *
> 
> Anything heavy
> Too big
> *Wide base*
> Boxy shape
> *Short straps*


Agreed!


Vintage Leather said:


> March stats:
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 2
> Accessories Out: 8
> Total out: 17
> 
> 
> March YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 4
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 29
> Total out : 280
> 
> I have several boxes and bags for donation but I just haven’t had the ambition to haul them out to charity.
> New jewelry was an H CDC bracelet in black box and gold, and the Lapponia Galactic Peaks necklace.


Great job on your March stats!


dcooney4 said:


> Love your list.





ElainePG said:


> Definitely my Gucci Queen Margaret (probably because of the big honking bee!).
> View attachment 5041144
> 
> View attachment 5041145


Beautiful! I can see why you get compliments!


More bags said:


> *March & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> March Challenges
> *Happy Bag*
> Black Reissue - 3x
> Burgundy Coco Handle - 2x
> 
> *Digital Detox* - deleted emails, unused apps and bookmarks, reviewed and deleted files in my downloads folder
> 
> Carried 17 bags / 17
> Exited 18 items - household items, sports equipment and kids shoes
> I can empathize with Kermit’s journey, picture below
> *Mar 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> View attachment 5041256


Great job on the March stats! I feel you on Kermit! same here!


afroken said:


> @jblended I buy physical copies of my favourite books and try to be very selective about it, and for the rest, I buy it on my e-reader to save physical space around the house. Collecting books is like curating your bag collection, there may be many books that you like, just like with bags, but it's not realistic nor financially feasible to get all of them. So you select the few that you want to keep physical copies of (such as a particular edition of a favourite book or art books), and the rest you can put on your e-reader. I use a Kobo e-reader (not sure if it's available in the states), and it allows me to borrow electronic books from our public library as well. Not sure if kindle can do that but if so, it would be great to have access to all the books you wish while saving space.
> 
> @momasaurus Since the pandemic began I've developed a love for silk scarves and also saw your pictures in the scarf thread, they are all so beautiful!
> 
> @momasaurus Speaking of Aspinal of London, I wanted another Mayfair bag (in either bordeaux or navy) but didn't want to pay full price. The bordeaux one just went on sale today and I snatched it up so fast! I have now reached my 30 bag limit and will not buy more unless I get rid of more bags. This is how the bordeaux one looks like (photo taken from their website). @Kimbashop has this bag too and posted amazing photos of this lovely bag in the "handbag you're wearing today" thread
> View attachment 5041726
> 
> 
> @JenJBS *I use e-reader for the same reason. You can fit so many books on it and fit it into about any handbag. An entire library with you on the go always!*


Congrats on your new bag! Same! I carry mine most places! I too have an e-reader a kindle, I recently upgraded to the newer kindle version that is waterproof, and a larger storage space so that I can hold more books on it. I love it!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Not as elegant as the scarf I had to return, but full of Hermès symbolism without the stuffiness. “Puzzle”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042148
> View attachment 5042150


it's beautiful!


doni said:


> Oh no, you didn’t phrase anything wrong! I just meant, I am also in awe of those members who are so good and thorough about answering everyone and following up on anything, and knowing myself, if I felt inspired and tried to do that I would get frustrated and feel blocked. So I just carry along and jump in and yes, feel perfectly welcome doing that too!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but it is _so_ interesting.
> 
> I credit Wodehouse with having saved my life. Several times.
> It is difficult to imagine now, but without internet and instant access to anything, without counseling being the normal and accesible thing it is nowadays... Sometimes (often!), all you had to hold to was a good book, and if it was a book that could transport you to an absurd but hilarious world for hours, that was medicine!
> 
> 
> 
> That’s fabulous!
> Can I ask your intel on the Kelly wallet? Because I love clutches, I am always thinking I would enjoy having one. But each time I seriously consider it, I decide it is perhaps too much of a wallet....
> 
> 
> 
> In the German city where I live they have installed these bookcases in the street (they are called Offener Bucherschrank), where you can leave your books and pick up any you want. They are very popular, the turnover is fast, and now it is my place of choice to dispose of books. I am fortunuate to have this one just around the corner!
> 
> View attachment 5042449


I would love this if it were available in my city!
I'm catching up on everyone's posts, I've been nursing my sick kitty back to health. She's doing so is doing much better, i'm relieved!  She scared me a bit, I love her so much!

*Mar 2021 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
Scarves-1 in, 1 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## keodi

doni said:


> Talking about books and book storage, this is what I did during last lockdown (which was one year ago, oh my God, how did this whole year all happen?   ).
> 
> I have always be tempted but also found it too childish and Instagrammy, and, you know, not intellectual enough... But I thought what the hell.
> And then I was so surprised how well it works for me. It is easier for books to stay organized (before they were in alphabetical order and they always ended up a mess). Plus, because I have such a visual memory, it is actually often _easier_ for me to find a book now, which I was really surprised to find out!
> 
> I am even considering to do my other bookshelf (art and big books) in this lockdown...
> 
> View attachment 5042467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042466


I love the colour coordination!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> I love reading books in the bath too, but I am bad and use my reader when I do it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Like others, I am flummoxed by the comprehensiveness of your posts! Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense. Out of curiosity what size do you have? I got the mini and while I love small bags overall, in this case it just holds a lot less than I anticipated. Another aspect of it being a bad call.


I have the small bayswater satchel in oxblood that I use and occasionally tuck the flap. The black is not used and I listed it.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> I use my iPhone, which may be the source of the multiquote issue...don’t have an iPad because the phone does all I need it to and never use the laptop.
> 
> I stopped reading the SOTD because I couldn’t keep up! While all the “thank yous” are great (those ladies are a very polite bunch), it makes that thread so hard to follow. Which is a shame because there is great stuff on there...


You should have seen SOTD before the "like" function. OMG with the thank you's and you are so kind's and the people who feel the need to comment on every single post. I know that is their standard for civility, but......
Since my avatar recently added O.G. mysteriously, I learned that I've been here 10 years (Original Gangsta or something I don't understand), so I get to vent if I want, LOLOL.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> I’m loving all these conversations about books. DH and I are both book lovers and as academics we have an embarrassing amount. Mine are mostly in my office and his are, well, everywhere. He also has a collection of rare books passed down to him from his family, on display in Our living room. So, yeah, books. Love them. But they sure are space hogs.
> 
> lately I’ve been getting into audible. It’s really fun to hear books read aloud. I’m in two book clubs and I tend to borrow the books from other members or hear them on audible because I don’t dare bring any more books into the house.
> 
> we have a cute litttle neighborhood lending “library” that is just a small box resembling a little house with a door on it  You can place books in the box for others to read and take ones you wish to read. Anyone have those where they live? Ours was created by our neighbor, who dedicated the little library to the memory of her husband.


We have those around in the Metro area. Seems to be a neighborhood thing. Love them!


----------



## momasaurus

afroken said:


> @jblended I buy physical copies of my favourite books and try to be very selective about it, and for the rest, I buy it on my e-reader to save physical space around the house. Collecting books is like curating your bag collection, there may be many books that you like, just like with bags, but it's not realistic nor financially feasible to get all of them. So you select the few that you want to keep physical copies of (such as a particular edition of a favourite book or art books), and the rest you can put on your e-reader. I use a Kobo e-reader (not sure if it's available in the states), and it allows me to borrow electronic books from our public library as well. Not sure if kindle can do that but if so, it would be great to have access to all the books you wish while saving space.
> 
> @momasaurus Since the pandemic began I've developed a love for silk scarves and also saw your pictures in the scarf thread, they are all so beautiful!
> 
> @momasaurus Speaking of Aspinal of London, I wanted another Mayfair bag (in either bordeaux or navy) but didn't want to pay full price. The bordeaux one just went on sale today and I snatched it up so fast! I have now reached my 30 bag limit and will not buy more unless I get rid of more bags. This is how the bordeaux one looks like (photo taken from their website). @Kimbashop has this bag too and posted amazing photos of this lovely bag in the "handbag you're wearing today" thread
> View attachment 5041726
> 
> 
> @JenJBS I use e-reader for the same reason. You can fit so many books on it and fit it into about any handbag. An entire library with you on the go always!


Thanks so much for the scarf love. I have a fairly large collection (almost unmanageable), but others on that thread have many many times more, so one never feels too guilty there!
If I were buying a new bag, this Aspinall would be a contender. I do still have a tab open to their website at all times!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> You should have seen SOTD before the "like" function. OMG with the thank you's and you are so kind's and the people who feel the need to comment on every single post. I know that is their standard for civility, but......
> Since my avatar recently added O.G. mysteriously, I learned that I've been here 10 years (Original Gangsta or something I don't understand), so I get to vent if I want, LOLOL.


I understand the civility, but I want some meat with my potatoes. I peeked in there again after 2 weeks (since before my trip and playing catch up after) and there was almost 100 pages!!!!!!!! lovely ladies, but geesh!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> YASSS! It’s available on Audible, and about 10 1/2 hours of listening.
> 
> I have a Nook, and the app on my ipad.
> I didnt want a bazillion gadjets, which is why I put the Nook on the ipad... but there is a glare, and I’m trying to reduce the amount of time I spend on electronic devices because my eyes have been bothering me. So I may just go back to actual books after all.
> I am trying to reduce the number of books I have, but I find it VERY difficult to part with many of them. Last week I spent some time in our - I hesitate to call it A Library - but it is my library, dusting and putting a few books away. I have so many favorites, I just can’t get rid of them yet.
> I do really like Audible though!


I love Audible - it was particularly great when I had a long commute - but DD is guilting me into giving it up (in exchange for a hulu subscription) because I don't need to KEEP an audio book. She rents audiobooks from her library and I know I should be doing that.....


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Talking about books and book storage, this is what I did during last lockdown (which was one year ago, oh my God, how did this whole year all happen?   ).
> 
> I have always be tempted but also found it too childish and Instagrammy, and, you know, not intellectual enough... But I thought what the hell.
> And then I was so surprised how well it works for me. It is easier for books to stay organized (before they were in alphabetical order and they always ended up a mess). Plus, because I have such a visual memory, it is actually often _easier_ for me to find a book now, which I was really surprised to find out!
> 
> I am even considering to do my other bookshelf (art and other big books) in this lockdown...
> 
> View attachment 5042467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042466


For $180, you can buy a curated, color coordinated grouping of 8-10 books on West Elm randomly dating from the 80’s forward. I saw Larry King’s biography in one of the pictured book sets... Imagine what your collection is worth?

But seriously, whatever works!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I know, right? When I first joing tPF and was buying bags like crazy, I had no idea how many I owned.
> 
> Have you counted your scarves?


Are you joking? No way.


----------



## BowieFan1971

keodi said:


> Beautiful white/cream collection!
> 
> I really appreciated this post, and I can relate to a lot of what you said in here.
> 
> I agree with a good bit of what you wrote here!
> 
> I love your cream and white bags
> 
> I forgot the March challenges, but I'm definitely up for the non bag challenge as I need to do some digital cleaning.
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> 
> Great stats for March! good job on getting your collection to 20!
> 
> Great job on your declutter and March stats!
> 
> Beautiful bags, I love your aspinal bag!
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> Great job on your March stats!
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I can see why you get compliments!
> 
> Great job on the March stats! I feel you on Kermit! same here!
> 
> Congrats on your new bag! Same! I carry mine most places! I too have an e-reader a kindle, I recently upgraded to the newer kindle version that is waterproof, and a larger storage space so that I can hold more books on it. I love it!
> 
> it's beautiful!
> 
> I would love this if it were available in my city!
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts, I've been nursing my sick kitty back to health. She's doing so is doing much better, i'm relieved!  She scared me a bit, I love her so much!
> 
> *Mar 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> Scarves-1 in, 1 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


#KittyLuv soooo cute!!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> I’m loving all these conversations about books. DH and I are both book lovers and as academics we have an embarrassing amount. Mine are mostly in my office and his are, well, everywhere. He also has a collection of rare books passed down to him from his family, on display in Our living room. So, yeah, books. Love them. But they sure are space hogs.
> 
> lately I’ve been getting into audible. It’s really fun to hear books read aloud. I’m in two book clubs and I tend to borrow the books from other members or hear them on audible because I don’t dare bring any more books into the house.
> 
> we have a cute litttle neighborhood lending “library” that is just a small box resembling a little house with a door on it  You can place books in the box for others to read and take ones you wish to read. Anyone have those where they live? Ours was created by our neighbor, who dedicated the little library to the memory of her husband.


Our tiny little train station has a shelf of books to take, and there is also a neighbor with a curbside box. 
I have bookshelves in every room, including two walls of the garage. It took me ages to be able to start letting go of books, but now I'm good at it. My local library has a gigantic book sale, which they are going to start naming after me, LOL.


----------



## baghabitz34

baghabitz34 said:


> March 2021 Stats:
> 3 bags in: Coach Field Tote, MCM Boston bag, my first Kate Spade bag
> 2 bags out: red D&B crossbody, no name brown CB
> 0 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out
> 0 shoes in, 0 shoes out
> March challenges: wore my Ferragamo tote in Nebbiolo on 3/8
> Used 11 different bags
> I’m not looking to downsize my collection. I am however working on moving out stuff that no longer suits me, is too worn, etc.


I meant to say my first Tory Burch bag.


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> I'm catching up on everyone's posts, I've been nursing my sick kitty back to health. She's doing so is doing much better, i'm relieved!  She scared me a bit, I love her so much!
> 
> *Mar 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> Scarves-1 in, 1 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out



Incredible stats for the month, and year!  

So glad kitty is on the mend. It's hard when our sweet fluffs are sick. She's a beauty!


----------



## Cookiefiend

doni said:


> Talking about books and book storage, this is what I did during last lockdown (which was one year ago, oh my God, how did this whole year all happen?   ).
> 
> I have always be tempted but also found it too childish and Instagrammy, and, you know, not intellectual enough... But I thought what the hell.
> And then I was so surprised how well it works for me. It is easier for books to stay organized (before they were in alphabetical order and they always ended up a mess). Plus, because I have such a visual memory, it is actually often _easier_ for me to find a book now, which I was really surprised to find out!
> 
> I am even considering to do my other bookshelf (art and other big books) in this lockdown...
> 
> View attachment 5042467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042466


Gorgeous! 
Mine is not so neatly organized, a librairian would faint - but I can find what I'm looking for! 
(I posted a few pics on insta, will find them and post for giggles)


keodi said:


> Beautiful white/cream collection!
> 
> I really appreciated this post, and I can relate to a lot of what you said in here.
> 
> I agree with a good bit of what you wrote here!
> 
> I love your cream and white bags
> 
> I forgot the March challenges, but I'm definitely up for the non bag challenge as I need to do some digital cleaning.
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> 
> Great stats for March! good job on getting your collection to 20!
> 
> Great job on your declutter and March stats!
> 
> Beautiful bags, I love your aspinal bag!
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> Great job on your March stats!
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I can see why you get compliments!
> 
> Great job on the March stats! I feel you on Kermit! same here!
> 
> Congrats on your new bag! Same! I carry mine most places! I too have an e-reader a kindle, I recently upgraded to the newer kindle version that is waterproof, and a larger storage space so that I can hold more books on it. I love it!
> 
> it's beautiful!
> 
> I would love this if it were available in my city!
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts, I've been nursing my sick kitty back to health. She's doing so is doing much better, i'm relieved!  She scared me a bit, I love her so much!
> 
> *Mar 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> Scarves-1 in, 1 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Thank you sweet Keodi!
I'm so glad your dear kitty is feeling better!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Just for giggles - a few pic of my books!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> I guess proof that a bag that whispers can get attention...it’s official. Every time I wear my Pico, I get a compliment. My LV or Gucci logo bags? Not a peep...
> 
> Question-
> What is the bag in your collection that  gets the most compliments?


I rarely get comments on my bags - but my Be Dior was admired when I picked up my watch!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> For $180, you can buy a curated, color coordinated grouping of 8-10 books on West Elm randomly dating from the 80’s forward. I saw Larry King’s biography in one of the pictured book sets... Imagine what your collection is worth?
> 
> But seriously, whatever works!


That's ridiculous! And shallow. I don't even buy art to match my decor. If you want old books, there are plenty of places that give them away for free. I guess it is for the same people who overpay for used items online because they wouldn't be caught dead going to a thrift store.

Besides my regular books, I have a largish collection of children's books.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everyone! Even more updates:

The cosmic blossom pochette sale cleared! I now have the money - yay!

ANOTHER UPDATE: I want the stupid papillon haha.


----------



## afroken

doni said:


> Talking about books and book storage, this is what I did during last lockdown (which was one year ago, oh my God, how did this whole year all happen?   ).
> 
> I have always be tempted but also found it too childish and Instagrammy, and, you know, not intellectual enough... But I thought what the hell.
> And then I was so surprised how well it works for me. It is easier for books to stay organized (before they were in alphabetical order and they always ended up a mess). Plus, because I have such a visual memory, it is actually often _easier_ for me to find a book now, which I was really surprised to find out!
> 
> I am even considering to do my other bookshelf (art and other big books) in this lockdown...
> 
> View attachment 5042467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042466


Your shelf/book storage system is so pretty! Love the colour coordination.


Cookiefiend said:


> Just for giggles - a few pic of my books!
> View attachment 5042774
> View attachment 5042775
> View attachment 5042776


Gorgeous bookshelves! Mine is so much worse. I have 3 bookshelves and they are all stacked to the brim. There are books even on top of other books. I have books all over the house and I've been looking to buy a new bookshelf to store them. Thank goodness for e-reader, otherwise I'll probably have even more.

I don't have a little free library in my neighbourhood but I have seen some in the downtown neighbourhoods. Always makes me smile when I walk past them.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> That's ridiculous! And shallow. I don't even buy art to match my decor. If you want old books, there are plenty of places that give them away for free. I guess it is for the same people who overpay for used items online because they wouldn't be caught dead going to a thrift store.
> 
> Besides my regular books, I have a largish collection of children's books.


I love that you have children’s books too! 
I do as well. When I was a kid my grandmother had a shelf of her children’s books and I loved that we could go into that room and read what my mother read. I’m reading my granddaughter her father’s and uncle’s favorites. The circle remains unbroken. ❤️


afroken said:


> Your shelf/book storage system is so pretty! Love the colour coordination.
> 
> Gorgeous bookshelves! Mine is so much worse. I have 3 bookshelves and they are all stacked to the brim. There are books even on top of other books. I have books all over the house and I've been looking to buy a new bookshelf to store them. Thank goodness for e-reader, otherwise I'll probably have even more.
> 
> I don't have a little free library in my neighbourhood but I have seen some in the downtown neighbourhoods. Always makes me smile when I walk past them.


Thank you! 
My double stacked shelves are at the other end  

To keep on topic, yesterday I carried my MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in an Easter egg color. It was both part of the April challenge, and made me smile.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm so in love with my latest purchase.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

thank you @whateve, @Kimbashop for your kind words. I love vintage dead stock clothing.
@keodi, I hope your cat is okay.
@doni, the shelves look amazing.
Re the free lending library systems. from my own experience in NY apartment buildings, where there are communal laundry rooms  where resident owners tend to do their own laundry, there is usually at least one corner of floor to ceiling bookshelves for people to share, borrow, or take. (I have also lived in more white glove buildings where staff primarily use the communal laundry rooms, and there is no such library corner). Our new apartment is located in a group of four prewar buildings  surrounding a garden. There is a communal library, game room, and dining/conference room, but no one used these rooms even before covid. there are future plans to replace with a gym.



doni said:


> Can I ask your intel on the Kelly wallet? Because I love clutches, I am always thinking I would enjoy having one. But each time I seriously consider it, I decide it is perhaps too much of a wallet


I love clutches and I love the BBK longue wallet too, and yes, you are right, the BBK is absolutely too much of a wallet. I think  @Cookiefiend felt this way about her beloved silk in.  Years ago, i thought I’d buy a kelly pochette or kelly cut bc I thought the kelly longue wallet was too small for a stand alone clutch. I never bought any bc I became distracted by various jiges and then I briefly thought I wanted a CDC medor more. Last year, when mini bags were still fashionable, and I thought why not wear a kelly longue wallet  as a clutch simply to justify the fact that  I fell in love with a NIB BBK longue, phw, from a Japanese reseller.

I adore box leathers patina and structure in a bag, but  box is not a good idea in a wallet. The BBK card slots are stiff, so much so that I often just dump my cc back into the middle spaces. The middle doesn’t have enough room for my iphone 10 case (okay technically it can fit, but the wallet won’t close) and the sanglers are stiff too, so they’re always splayed open. Even so, it’s a struggle to get things out (and it’s hard to even see the cards in the dark interior. You will aggravate everyone in line behind you who has to wait for you to dig out payment. It also weighs 323 grams or over 11 ounces with normal light stuff inside like a few CCs, license, cash, no coins. (what I carry could easily fit into a calvi).

  But I love plenty of impractical things that are beautiful, and, when I want to go super light,  I actually function quite well with my cc in one cargo pants pocket; phone in the other; and, keys around the neck. This is why I had agreed with @Jereni re liking compartments in small bags. If you don’t carry much of anything, why not?

I did also have a vintage chèvre kelly longue. It was softened and slots were easy to use, lighter and skinnier, so more practical. But, chèvre easily took on the imprint of items placed inside, and I discovered that I am one of thr few TPFers that really really dislike the flattened sheen of aged chevre. it’s neither smooth saddle leather nor raised pebbled leather, both of which would have provided more heft and form.  The soft chèvre was somewhat sadly flaccid. It was also gold hw, and I am not a ghw person.  I donated it to a friend who would appreciate it. note: I like structured bags (I prefer sellier kelly bags) but I don’t necessarily mind softer silhouettes so long as they are consistent with the items character. The kelly in chèvre leather just didn’t feel right. HTH!


----------



## jblended

@doni Your post on reading Wodehouse during dark days really moved me.  
Love your colour coordinated bookcase. I thought this was normal until I read people's responses.  My mum kept our books coordinated by colour (white on top, then rainbow colours, finally black) so that we could find the books were looking for more easily. It's a brilliant system. You can always find the book you're looking for. 

@Cookiefiend I want to play in your home library! 

@keodi What a relief that your gorgeous kitty is on the mend! She's a stunner! 

____
Edit: and a personal update that is of no interest to anyone but myself, but I'm so happy! I've managed to reach 48.5kgs! It's only the second time in my life I've been a normal-ish weight for my height (and the last time was due to being on corticosteroids for ages). 
The quarantine and lack of movement has helped tremendously with this weight gain! I may be the only person on the planet to be happy about that.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Congrats! I wish I was as happy with the weight I’ve gained the last few years. But I am still in the (upper) range of healthy, so.... But I do need to exercise and eat a little healthier.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> Congrats! I wish I was as happy with the weight I’ve gained the last few years. But I am still in the (upper) range of healthy, so.... But *I do need to exercise and eat a little healthier.*


I do, too! I've been on bed rest so long that I really miss moving! And I'm sick of junk food and really want to eat salad again! 

Seriously though, thank you!  Normally I'm not fussed with numbers and I think so long as you feel good in your skin, it doesn't matter at all what the scale says. Confidence and happiness matter so much more, and health markers are not as simple as 'X weight=good'; our bodies are more complex than that.
However, I got absolutely terrified when my weight plummeted with covid. It's been a singular focus for me these past months to get my weight back up to normal. 
The biggest change has been that I no longer need to wear 3 layers of thermals under my clothing. I thought being freezing cold all the time was a long-covid symptom but it is clear now it was due to my weight loss.


----------



## More bags

@jblended I hope you have the most amazing, special birthday celebration! Thanks for sharing you quirky Mr. Grumpy and owl bag, they make me smile.  
@Jereni congratulations on your stats. You’ve showcased a beautiful bag collection and it is fun to see how you continue to evolve and curate a stunning collection that really reflects your style. I’m sorry you’re encountering frustrations wih some of your newer additions. When I was lamenting some failures to a friend, he said that I hadn’t failed, that I had been given lessons. I also had been thinking about a bag for more than a year, bought the bag <elated> and released it two years later. I can empathize with you, try not to be so hard on yourself. Lessons are part of learning, for me the not successful choices are the ones I learn more from and remember. Sending hugs 
@ElainePG huge congratulations on your stats, 5 bags out!!! 
Holy moly, do you care to share what exited your closet and share any thoughts on your evaluation process?
Congratulations, especially, on reaching your <20 bags goal. You must be so proud! 
@doni well done on your stats! Congratulations on your new BV Bulb and vintage YSL blazer, it sounds amazing. I am certainly tempted by white bags after all of the lovely bags that everyone shared. Good luck with finding your special white bag!
@Vintage Leather your most complimented bags are stunning!
@mariliz11 great stats, congratulations on adding 2 wish list bags and all your outs. Good luck with your sales.
@dcooney4, congratulations on your 2 bags out. I hope you enjoy the new bags that are staying. Have fun with your projects, it’s so fun to create things with our hands. I love the work you’ve shared and I really like your current avatar painting.
@Cookiefiend great stats. I love the silk’in style, too. I am waiting for the perfect red compact silk’in wallet. You have he most amazing scarves.  Your GBP, whoa, 2 SUV sized donations!!! That is outstanding. Kudos on the digital detox, too. You have been busy!
Thanks for sharing the book recommendations, I love hearing what people are reading.
@afroken your Mayfair is jaw dropping gorgeous.  Your PS1 is the most amazing shade of purple.


----------



## More bags

@Vintage Leather great stats, you are making solid headway on your 2021 total out goal! Congratulations on your CDC and your Lapponia Galactic Peaks necklace. I googled the necklace and it is stunning!


dcooney4 said:


> Love your list.


Thank you dear dc 
@Kimbashop @afroken well done on releasing things/creating physical space to create mental space. 
@BowieFan1971 sorry to hear the Prada hobo didn’t work for you. Congrats on making a quick decision and good luck with your sale.
@whateve your most complimented bags are so pretty! The colourful edging on your MK is so fun. Congratulations on your new Kate Spade, it’s a beautiful colour.
@BowieFan1971 thanks for your book review, I am adding it to my reading list.
@Jereni your most complimented Celine micro luggage sounds like a great bag. I have heard a lot of people rave about it.
@ElainePG your Gucci Queen Margaret is stunning, the bee is a piece of jewelry! I was  when I read your books are reproducing at night!
Sorry to hear your Capucines hasn’t sold, it is an amazing shade of red and I know you love red bags.
@SakuraSakura great LV White MC Sarah Wallet, it is so pretty.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Brilliant stats and great work on the challenges!


Thank you dear @jblended 
Thanks also for the kind mention. I love the knowledge and experience posters on this thread share so openly and candidly about many topics. It’s a great community. 
@mariliz11 I love your Ivoire Epi Speedy 25, you’ve kept in great shape!
@880 Wow you donated some beauties to your friend, I am sure your friend will love them. Congratulations on creating both physical and mental space. You have great style and I love the storytelling and amazing pieces you share with us. How is your MIL doing? Best wishes with your apartment renovations. The Texas Castles link made me 


jblended said:


> *About the multi quote function, it depends on the device you're using. I sometimes can't post links to articles, and other times I can't multi quote or 'like' a post when I'm not on my laptop. So it's not you, it's the UI of the forums. .*


 Yes, this! My ipad multi quote privileges seem to have been revoked and I often implement @880 ’ s technique to use the @ mention to speed things along.
@Cookiefiend eeek thinking about selling your home of the past 18 years, that is deep emotional attachment. Good luck with the decluttering process and enjoying all of the memories that flow forward.
@BowieFan1971 @Cookiefiend @momasaurus @jblended thank you for mentioning the SOTD thread. I can chime in with being overwhelmed too. The scarves and knots are beautiful and I couldn’t keep up either.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> @doni Your post on reading Wodehouse during dark days really moved me.
> Love your colour coordinated bookcase. I thought this was normal until I read people's responses.  My mum kept our books coordinated by colour (white on top, then rainbow colours, finally black) so that we could find the books were looking for more easily. It's a brilliant system. You can always find the book you're looking for.
> 
> @Cookiefiend I want to play in your home library!
> 
> @keodi What a relief that your gorgeous kitty is on the mend! She's a stunner!
> 
> ____
> Edit: and a personal update that is of no interest to anyone but myself, but I'm so happy! I've managed to reach 48.5kgs! It's only the second time in my life I've been a normal-ish weight for my height (and the last time was due to being on corticosteroids for ages).
> The quarantine and lack of movement has helped tremendously with this weight gain! I may be the only person on the planet to be happy about that.


That's wonderful!


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> Stats time:
> 
> - Bags in: 1 (a BV Bulb to fulfill my small black crossbody need. One of the (if not the) most versatile bags I own).
> - Bags out: 1 (and considering getting rid of another couple)
> - Blazers in: 1 (vintage YSL)
> - Blazers/Jackets out: at least 3
> 
> Not bad.
> Still thinking I need (ok want) a white bag, but not sure which. And still eyeing the Loewe Balloon.
> On the jacket front, I fulfilled my need for a golden button navy blazer to wear with jeans and replace my Balmains, and I should be well served until the Fall. But let’s see...


Can we see a picture of your bulb? I loved this style when I saw it in the store. It gave me an appreciation for Daniel Lee I didn't have before.


----------



## doni

whateve said:


> Can we see a picture of your bulb? I loved this style when I saw it in the store. It gave me an appreciation for Daniel Lee I didn't have before.


A couple of bad pics. I really do not understand this bag is not more popular, it is so versatile. I wanted to do a post about the one hundred ways to wear it, but there really are so many, I haven’t go round to it. This is the small (in between) size.


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> Just tried your exercise and I came up with 23 out of 30.
> 
> Out of my bags, 16 are premier designer (15 made the cut), and 14 are contemporary/indie (8 made the cut).
> 
> I think the reason why all but one premier designers made the cut is because since they cost so much, I really think carefully about whether this bag checks off my criteria and can work in my lifestyle. I sometimes spend years deciding. I mull over every detail to make sure that it's something that I'll still love and enjoy many years later. I've been lucky a couple of times where a bag on my wishlist showed up at a fantastic price, but for the most part they costed a lot, compared to contemporary. Of course, I've made some mistakes with premier designers before, but have since sold or gave away (except for one more that's still in consignment). The only one that didn't make the cut that's still in my collection, I still love the model very much - but just not too crazy about the colour. I bought it at an extremely good price and I feel I jumped the gun on that one too soon, I should've waited longer, probably paid more, for a colour that I like more.
> 
> As for contemporary/indie bags, a little over half in my collection made the cut. I think since they cost less, I'm more likely to buy them without thinking too much. Most of the ones that didn't make the cut are bags that I didn't plan for but went on sale and I went into a frenzy and bought them. The ones that made the cut are always carefully planned ones.



Nice - makes sense that a lot of premier bags made the cut if you plan those purchases so carefully. I have not been as careful as that lately and it’s coming back to bite me. But is a good lesson too.


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> Sorry I misunderstood your post earlier... I had thought you meant what bags out of my entire collection would I repurchase again should I start from scratch. But I guess you meant what are my dream bags to buy if money wasn't a concern? In that case, I think I would come up with 14



The exercise I did *was* about dream bags over all, as opposed to which from my collection, but the latter is a good exercise too.



whateve said:


> I just realized that is the way I interpreted it myself. I have no idea what my dream bags would be if money wasn't a concern. Money isn't an issue for me in that I can afford any bag but I don't feel comfortable buying expensive bags. I don't know if I could ignore the cost. I feel more carefree with bags that didn't cost much. Even if an expensive bag were gifted to me, I would still feel an obligation to get a value out of it equal to how much it cost.



Makes sense. In truth my ‘dream’ collection included a Birkin, and I’m not sure I would actually ever spend the money to get one.


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> I meant to say my first Tory Burch bag.



What Tory Burch bag did you get?



jblended said:


> Edit: and a personal update that is of no interest to anyone but myself, but I'm so happy! I've managed to reach 48.5kgs! It's only the second time in my life I've been a normal-ish weight for my height (and the last time was due to being on corticosteroids for ages).
> The quarantine and lack of movement has helped tremendously with this weight gain! I may be the only person on the planet to be happy about that.



Congrats! That’s wonderful, it’s so nice when efforts to shift weight in a better direction start working out!

Last weekend I hit a milestone of 10 pounds lost which is very exciting. Another 10 to go at least, but now I’m hopeful I’d be there by this summer.


----------



## Jereni

doni said:


> A couple of bad pics. I really do not understand this bag is not more popular, it is so versatile. I wanted to do a post about the one hundred ways to wear it, but there really are so many, I haven’t go round to it. This is the small (in between) size.
> 
> View attachment 5043601
> View attachment 5043602



Cute! I also like the bulb bag. I actually want the medium size, in smooth leather. I’d probably already have it if they had more color options available, but they only have a super dark purple, black, and a weird tan/yellow and such right now.


----------



## BowieFan1971

After reading all the races/comments about BV, I went to their website. Didn’t like a single bag. Hate me, but I just don’t get it....


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## afroken

BowieFan1971 said:


> After reading all the races/comments about BV, I went to their website. Didn’t like a single bag. Hate me, but I just don’t get it....


Races about BV? What happened? I’m assuming you’re talking about Bottega Veneta?

I’m not crazy for their recent designs with Daniel Lee, but that’s just me, I know he has many fans  I like lots of Tomas Maier’s stuff.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> That's wonderful!


Thank you so much! 


doni said:


> A couple of bad pics. I really do not understand this bag is not more popular, it is so versatile. I wanted to do a post about the one hundred ways to wear it, but there really are so many, I haven’t go round to it. This is the small (in between) size.


I love the way it looks, especially paired with that scarf! 
Really dumb question but, do you normally line the bag with a scarf or is it just sitting on top of your bag's contents (ready to be worn when you want it)?


Jereni said:


> Congrats! That’s wonderful, it’s so nice when efforts to shift weight in a better direction start working out!
> 
> Last weekend I hit a milestone of 10 pounds lost which is very exciting. Another 10 to go at least, but now I’m hopeful I’d be there by this summer.


Thank you! 
Congratulations on your milestone weight loss. I am honestly baffled that you feel you need to lose even more weight. I love the way you look with your red hair and your overall style (is it okay to say that? I mean it in a non-creepy way, I promise LOL). 
However, I'm happy for you to reach you personal goals and will cheer you on because I want you to feel your personal best. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> After reading all the races/comments about BV, I went to their website. Didn’t like a single bag. Hate me, but I just don’t get it....


I'm not a fan of anything current either, but I see the older styles people carry (IRL) and they're absolutely stunning, particularly when they're a little aged and the leather has developed character. I think part of what's put me off the brand's new stuff is how heavily it's being pushed by influencers.


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> Edit: and a personal update that is of no interest to anyone but myself, but I'm so happy! I've managed to reach 48.5kgs! It's only the second time in my life I've been a normal-ish weight for my height (and the last time was due to being on corticosteroids for ages).
> The quarantine and lack of movement has helped tremendously with this weight gain! I may be the only person on the planet to be happy about that.


Congratulations! I’ve read about your health struggles on the forum and am so glad that you’re getting better. You’re always being so encouraging and rooting for everyone else, I hope that before long, you’ll get healthier and healthier. You’ve got the entire community here behind you


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> Races about BV? What happened? I’m assuming you’re talking about Bottega Veneta?
> 
> I’m not crazy for their recent designs with Daniel Lee, but that’s just me, I know he has many fans  I like lots of Tomas Maier’s stuff.


Raves....stupid autocorrect....and yes, Bottega Veneta. I thought I would like SOMETHING! But no...


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Just for giggles - a few pic of my books!
> View attachment 5042774
> View attachment 5042775
> View attachment 5042776


I love Love looking at bookshelves! Especially those that are artfully arranged! And therein lies the problem..what to do when the books “reproduce” (to quote ElainePG )...


----------



## essiedub

jblended said:


> [B]@[B]880 Your thoughtful response to each person's post astounds me! There are several of you on this thread who excel at this (and I'm in awe of each of you[/B]).[/B]
> I always find my jaw on the floor when I see how thorough everyone is, while I barely manage to get caught up and (hopefully) make a post that is relevant to the current discussion!
> 
> Not for nothing but, I do so love being a student in here. So much brilliance to absorb and so much for me to learn as everyone shares their views on various topics.



Ditto - to the bolded text
Double ditto - on the underlined

Thanks for saying exactly what I think!



880 said:


> Awwwh, thank you so much  your kind words!  Im inspired by many TPFers here! Plus, mild insomnia  my memory isn’t that good, so I cheat by *multi quote and then delete as I write text*. The process is pretty quick. hugs
> P.S. Love the owl bag!



Ah so clever..I will try this.



jblended said:


> So am I! ]@More bags might be the absolute queen of this skill, but I know I've seen @keodi and @Cookiefiend[[/B]/USER] do it as well...and I'm trying to remember the others because I'm sure there are more (sorry to anyone I've left out, my memory is shockingly bad for my age).
> It always has me floored because [B]it's just so considerate... that our pocket friends take the time and make the effort to carefully read all the posts, and then make sure everyone feels heard and individually responded to.
> It's what makes this thread feel so cosy[/B]. :heart:
> 
> Right there with you! Never a decent night's sleep. :annoyed:
> 
> Ahh! That is so clever! Note to self: use this hack! :lol::hugs:
> [/QUOTE]
> ?


Agree!
And @*Sparkletastic* to that list also..but where are you


----------



## jblended

afroken said:


> Congratulations! I’ve read about your health struggles on the forum and am so glad that you’re getting better. You’re always being so encouraging and rooting for everyone else, I hope that before long, you’ll get healthier and healthier. You’ve got the entire community here behind you


Oh wow! You're far too kind! Thank you ever so much, this means more to me than you can imagine! I feel so lucky knowing that I've had the support of my pocket friends during some really rough times, and I only hope I can support you all in some small way. 

____
On the subject matter of not getting why there's a lot of fuss around a specific brand (per @BowieFan1971 's post): I got the chance to see some Mlouye bags on my walk yesterday. They do really interesting shapes (which is usually what I am drawn to) but I wasn't impressed otherwise. The leather didn't feel great and the bags were just underwhelming, not quite living up to the pictures I'd seen online. 
I suppose these bags would be good for someone who likes very hard, structured bags. I prefer semi-structured bags with a little slouch (like a camera bag).
Besides the boxiness of them, several of the designs were not user-friendly at all, with tight interior space and very tight openings which would make it difficult to get things in and out, and every style had extremely rigid shoulder straps that would certainly be uncomfortable.
There's a lot of hype around this brand, but I now think that's likely down to the novelty factor rather than the leather quality or functionality.
I was petting my Coach bag the whole time and thinking how much nicer that leather was for a fraction of the price.
I see that others on tpf have these bags and love them, so it's clearly just not to my personal taste. I'd pick a Loewe (which, for some inexplicable reason, Mlouye bags are often compared to) over this brand any day.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> @doni Your post on reading Wodehouse during dark days really moved me.
> Love your colour coordinated bookcase. I thought this was normal until I read people's responses.  My mum kept our books coordinated by colour (white on top, then rainbow colours, finally black) so that we could find the books were looking for more easily. It's a brilliant system. You can always find the book you're looking for.
> 
> @Cookiefiend I want to play in your home library!
> 
> @keodi What a relief that your gorgeous kitty is on the mend! She's a stunner!
> 
> ____
> Edit: and a personal update that is of no interest to anyone but myself, but I'm so happy! I've managed to reach 48.5kgs! It's only the second time in my life I've been a normal-ish weight for my height (and the last time was due to being on corticosteroids for ages).
> The quarantine and lack of movement has helped tremendously with this weight gain! I may be the only person on the planet to be happy about that.



Congratulations!


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> A couple of bad pics. I really do not understand this bag is not more popular, it is so versatile. I wanted to do a post about the one hundred ways to wear it, but there really are so many, I haven’t go round to it. This is the small (in between) size.
> 
> View attachment 5043601
> View attachment 5043602



I want the Small Bulb in smooth black leather...


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> Thank you!
> Congratulations on your milestone weight loss. I am honestly baffled that you feel you need to lose even more weight. I love the way you look with your red hair and your overall style (is it okay to say that? I mean it in a non-creepy way, I promise LOL).
> However, I'm happy for you to reach you personal goals and will cheer you on because I want you to feel your personal best.



Aww thank you. For sure - I know I’m far from heavy and technically don’t need to lose weight. But I’ve always wanted to get ripped and be super trim. About 4 years ago I was at my most fit (~137 lbs) and I just felt like a million bucks every day so I’m hoping to get back into that neighborhood. Maybe between 140 and 145...



BowieFan1971 said:


> Raves....stupid autocorrect....and yes, Bottega Veneta. I thought I would like SOMETHING! But no...



Hahahaa yeah ‘new BV’ seems to not be for everyone and even for me it’s hit or miss. I love the Pouch, and the Bulb. The Arco too, or at least I thought. But extreme dislike for the triangle bag, and the one with the pointy flap.


----------



## Kimbashop

Bag Stats:
2 out (4 by the end of the day as I'm giving a couple of bags to my neighbor)
3 in
2 listed

I love the 3 that came in. I'm still in my "formative" years of bag collecting-- didn't start until 5 years ago and still figuring out what I like. So I have really appreciated reading everyone's likes and dislikes, some of which I share and others I hadn't thought of before but were helpful.

Likes:

softly structured satchels and hobos
crossbody bags that are small and structured
vintage and vintage-inspired bags
no logos
classic styles
school-style satchels
soft leather with a sheen
box leather
slim profiles
minimal backpacks
Dislikes

bags with lots of logos
fussy bags with lots of things going on; the exception is the Bal moto bag design, which seems to keep all of those elements (tassels, hardware, stitching) in perfect order
big structured bags in stiff leather
wide, boxy bags
Unclear

totes -- I don't totally dislike them because  I own a number of them! I should clarify that I find them useful for lots of things like shopping, work-life, carrying things to the beach, etc. But if I have to choose a bag for the day, I wouldn't choose my totes. I prefer a single handle or crossbody instead.
The 3 bags that came in represent my leanings toward vintage bags, but they are new in style for me because of how structured they are. These are Aspinal of London Mayfair bags (I'm bag twins with @afroken with both of these bags. And thanks to @JenJBS for introducing me to this company). One is the older style which is a bit longer than their updated version. They have a mirror pocket, a feature from a lot of bags from the 50s and a top handle, but they also have lovely crossbody straps which makes them easy errand/day bags. The quality is exceptional and they seem to have ongoing sales on their bags.

These two are not this bright in inside light. In fact, the red bag is actually a deep burgundy:



The third bag is so "me" that I can't seem to put it down: a softly structured, classic, minimal, and elegant design, great organization in terms of compartments and layout, multiple ways of carrying, and just a touch of bling. It is a discontinued Ferragamo style called Sofia that I got for a total steal. I love this bag so darn much that I may just start collecting them in different colors. It has a bit of a Bal City vibe, but can be dressed up a bit more, I think:


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> Bag Stats:
> 2 out (4 by the end of the day as I'm giving a couple of bags to my neighbor)
> 3 in
> 2 listed
> 
> I love the 3 that came in. I'm still in my "formative" years of bag collecting-- didn't start until 5 years ago and still figuring out what I like. So I have really appreciated reading everyone's likes and dislikes, some of which I share and others I hadn't thought of before but were helpful.
> 
> Likes:
> 
> softly structured satchels and hobos
> crossbody bags that are small and structured
> vintage and vintage-inspired bags
> no logos
> classic styles
> school-style satchels
> soft leather with a sheen
> box leather
> slim profiles
> minimal backpacks
> Dislikes
> 
> bags with lots of logos
> fussy bags with lots of things going on; the exception is the Bal moto bag design, which seems to keep all of those elements (tassels, hardware, stitching) in perfect order
> big structured bags in stiff leather
> wide, boxy bags
> Unclear
> 
> totes -- I don't totally dislike them because  I own a number of them! I should clarify that I find them useful for lots of things like shopping, work-life, carrying things to the beach, etc. But if I have to choose a bag for the day, I wouldn't choose my totes. I prefer a single handle or crossbody instead.
> The 3 bagthat came in represent my leanings toward vintage bags, but they are new in style for me because of how structured they are. These are Aspinal of London Mayfair bags (I'm bag twins with @afroken with both of these bags. And thanks to @JenJBS for introducing me to this company). One is the older style which is a bit longer than their updated version. They have a mirror pocket, a feature from a lot of bags from the 50s and a top handle, but they also have lovely crossbody straps which makes them easy errand/day bags. The quality is exceptional and they seem to have ongoing sales on their bags.
> 
> These two are not this bright in inside light. In fact, the red bag is actually a deep burgundy:
> View attachment 5044156
> 
> 
> The third bag is so "me" that I can't seem to put it down: a softly structured, classic, minimal, and elegant design, great organization in terms of compartments and layout, multiple ways of carrying, and just a touch of bling. It is a discontinued Ferragamo style called Sofia that I got for a total steal. I love this bag so darn much that I may just start collecting them in different colors. It has a bit of a Bal City vibe, but can be dressed up a bit more, I think:
> View attachment 5044158


I love those bags!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Bag Stats:
> 2 out (4 by the end of the day as I'm giving a couple of bags to my neighbor)
> 3 in
> 2 listed
> 
> I love the 3 that came in. I'm still in my "formative" years of bag collecting-- didn't start until 5 years ago and still figuring out what I like. So I have really appreciated reading everyone's likes and dislikes, some of which I share and others I hadn't thought of before but were helpful.
> 
> Likes:
> 
> softly structured satchels and hobos
> crossbody bags that are small and structured
> vintage and vintage-inspired bags
> no logos
> classic styles
> school-style satchels
> soft leather with a sheen
> box leather
> slim profiles
> minimal backpacks
> Dislikes
> 
> bags with lots of logos
> fussy bags with lots of things going on; the exception is the Bal moto bag design, which seems to keep all of those elements (tassels, hardware, stitching) in perfect order
> big structured bags in stiff leather
> wide, boxy bags
> Unclear
> 
> totes -- I don't totally dislike them because  I own a number of them! I should clarify that I find them useful for lots of things like shopping, work-life, carrying things to the beach, etc. But if I have to choose a bag for the day, I wouldn't choose my totes. I prefer a single handle or crossbody instead.
> The 3 bagthat came in represent my leanings toward vintage bags, but they are new in style for me because of how structured they are. These are Aspinal of London Mayfair bags (I'm bag twins with @afroken with both of these bags. And thanks to @JenJBS for introducing me to this company). One is the older style which is a bit longer than their updated version. They have a mirror pocket, a feature from a lot of bags from the 50s and a top handle, but they also have lovely crossbody straps which makes them easy errand/day bags. The quality is exceptional and they seem to have ongoing sales on their bags.
> 
> These two are not this bright in inside light. In fact, the red bag is actually a deep burgundy:
> View attachment 5044156
> 
> 
> The third bag is so "me" that I can't seem to put it down: a softly structured, classic, minimal, and elegant design, great organization in terms of compartments and layout, multiple ways of carrying, and just a touch of bling. It is a discontinued Ferragamo style called Sofia that I got for a total steal. I love this bag so darn much that I may just start collecting them in different colors. It has a bit of a Bal City vibe, but can be dressed up a bit more, I think:
> View attachment 5044158



Love all three of these bags!     Ferragamo is so underrated! I can see why you'd want the Sofia style in more colors.


----------



## Kimbashop

Thanks you @BowieFan1971 and @JenJBS-- they are all so pretty and fun. Ferragamo really is underrated. I can't believe I don't hear more about them. I have been tracking some Sofia colors. There is a purple one out there somewhere, and it is really pretty ....


----------



## Jereni

Misc question for the group - does anyone use a leather conditioner on their bags? And if so which brand?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Misc question for the group - does anyone use a leather conditioner on their bags? And if so which brand?


Yes!!!! Apple Care. You can get it on Amazon. Even works on vachetta without darkening it.


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> A couple of bad pics. I really do not understand this bag is not more popular, it is so versatile. I wanted to do a post about the one hundred ways to wear it, but there really are so many, I haven’t go round to it. This is the small (in between) size.
> 
> View attachment 5043601
> View attachment 5043602


It's so cute! I was amazed at how many ways you could wear it.


Jereni said:


> Cute! I also like the bulb bag. I actually want the medium size, in smooth leather. I’d probably already have it if they had more color options available, but they only have a super dark purple, black, and a weird tan/yellow and such right now.


That was the same for me. They kept trying to push that dark purple when I wanted a prettier color.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Raves....stupid autocorrect....and yes, Bottega Veneta. I thought I would like SOMETHING! But no...


Most people on the forum like the older stuff from the previous designer, not the current one. They went in a completely different direction when they changed designers. I have two older BV bags that I love. One of the best things about them you can't see in a photo - the quality of the leather.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Kimbashop said:


> Bag Stats:
> 2 out (4 by the end of the day as I'm giving a couple of bags to my neighbor)
> 3 in
> 2 listed
> 
> I love the 3 that came in. I'm still in my "formative" years of bag collecting-- didn't start until 5 years ago and still figuring out what I like. So I have really appreciated reading everyone's likes and dislikes, some of which I share and others I hadn't thought of before but were helpful.
> 
> Likes:
> 
> softly structured satchels and hobos
> crossbody bags that are small and structured
> vintage and vintage-inspired bags
> no logos
> classic styles
> school-style satchels
> soft leather with a sheen
> box leather
> slim profiles
> minimal backpacks
> Dislikes
> 
> bags with lots of logos
> fussy bags with lots of things going on; the exception is the Bal moto bag design, which seems to keep all of those elements (tassels, hardware, stitching) in perfect order
> big structured bags in stiff leather
> wide, boxy bags
> Unclear
> 
> totes -- I don't totally dislike them because  I own a number of them! I should clarify that I find them useful for lots of things like shopping, work-life, carrying things to the beach, etc. But if I have to choose a bag for the day, I wouldn't choose my totes. I prefer a single handle or crossbody instead.
> The 3 bags that came in represent my leanings toward vintage bags, but they are new in style for me because of how structured they are. These are Aspinal of London Mayfair bags (I'm bag twins with @afroken with both of these bags. And thanks to @JenJBS for introducing me to this company). One is the older style which is a bit longer than their updated version. They have a mirror pocket, a feature from a lot of bags from the 50s and a top handle, but they also have lovely crossbody straps which makes them easy errand/day bags. The quality is exceptional and they seem to have ongoing sales on their bags.
> 
> These two are not this bright in inside light. In fact, the red bag is actually a deep burgundy:
> View attachment 5044156
> 
> 
> The third bag is so "me" that I can't seem to put it down: a softly structured, classic, minimal, and elegant design, great organization in terms of compartments and layout, multiple ways of carrying, and just a touch of bling. It is a discontinued Ferragamo style called Sofia that I got for a total steal. I love this bag so darn much that I may just start collecting them in different colors. It has a bit of a Bal City vibe, but can be dressed up a bit more, I think:
> View attachment 5044158


I love my small Sofia too.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Sharing the bag love at my mom's for Easter since they and I are fully vaccinated now.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Misc question for the group - does anyone use a leather conditioner on their bags? And if so which brand?


My go to conditioner is Leather CPR. It's the best.  You can sometimes find it at Bed Bath & Beyond. Sometimes at Tuesday Morning, Marshalls, etc. Or it is on Amazon and probably ebay. 

For a sheen and stain/water protection, I use Blackrock Leather n Rich, but it sometimes will temporarily darken.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5044392
> View attachment 5044394
> 
> Sharing the bag love at my mom's for Easter since they and I are fully vaccinated now.


These pictures are so cute - your coin purse peeking out on one side and your dog on the other.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I'm not caught up on the thread at all, but just jumping in here and will catch up later!


Jereni said:


> Misc question for the group - does anyone use a leather conditioner on their bags? And if so which brand?


I have also bought Apple brand leather cleaner and conditioner but never used it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

whateve said:


> These pictures are so cute - your coin purse peeking out on one side and your dog on the other.


Thank you! I actually put my keys in there!  That chow chow pouch was the best and my only Kate spade purchase!!


----------



## sherrylynn

doni said:


> A couple of bad pics. I really do not understand this bag is not more popular, it is so versatile. I wanted to do a post about the one hundred ways to wear it, but there really are so many, I haven’t go round to it. This is the small (in between) size.
> 
> View attachment 5043601
> View attachment 5043602


Love this! I haven't been keeping up with BV, as I'm not keen on the new styles. Going to have to check this out.


Kimbashop said:


> Bag Stats:
> 2 out (4 by the end of the day as I'm giving a couple of bags to my neighbor)
> 3 in
> 2 listed
> 
> I love the 3 that came in. I'm still in my "formative" years of bag collecting-- didn't start until 5 years ago and still figuring out what I like. So I have really appreciated reading everyone's likes and dislikes, some of which I share and others I hadn't thought of before but were helpful.
> 
> Likes:
> 
> softly structured satchels and hobos
> crossbody bags that are small and structured
> vintage and vintage-inspired bags
> no logos
> classic styles
> school-style satchels
> soft leather with a sheen
> box leather
> slim profiles
> minimal backpacks
> Dislikes
> 
> bags with lots of logos
> fussy bags with lots of things going on; the exception is the Bal moto bag design, which seems to keep all of those elements (tassels, hardware, stitching) in perfect order
> big structured bags in stiff leather
> wide, boxy bags
> Unclear
> 
> totes -- I don't totally dislike them because  I own a number of them! I should clarify that I find them useful for lots of things like shopping, work-life, carrying things to the beach, etc. But if I have to choose a bag for the day, I wouldn't choose my totes. I prefer a single handle or crossbody instead.
> The 3 bags that came in represent my leanings toward vintage bags, but they are new in style for me because of how structured they are. These are Aspinal of London Mayfair bags (I'm bag twins with @afroken with both of these bags. And thanks to @JenJBS for introducing me to this company). One is the older style which is a bit longer than their updated version. They have a mirror pocket, a feature from a lot of bags from the 50s and a top handle, but they also have lovely crossbody straps which makes them easy errand/day bags. The quality is exceptional and they seem to have ongoing sales on their bags.
> 
> These two are not this bright in inside light. In fact, the red bag is actually a deep burgundy:
> View attachment 5044156
> 
> 
> The third bag is so "me" that I can't seem to put it down: a softly structured, classic, minimal, and elegant design, great organization in terms of compartments and layout, multiple ways of carrying, and just a touch of bling. It is a discontinued Ferragamo style called Sofia that I got for a total steal. I love this bag so darn much that I may just start collecting them in different colors. It has a bit of a Bal City vibe, but can be dressed up a bit more, I think:
> View attachment 5044158


Love your new bags, especially the Ferragamo!!


----------



## 880

afroken said:


> Races about BV? What happened? I’m assuming you’re talking about Bottega Veneta?
> 
> I’m not crazy for their recent designs with Daniel Lee, but that’s just me, I know he has many fans  I like lots of Tomas Maier’s stuff.


@BowieFan1971, some of the Maier stuff looks better IRL or worn, than on the website. Also, give it time; BV grows on a person, just like Hermes 
@Jereni, +1 with @whateve re a very tiny amount of blackrock conditioner (but not for lamb skin) for occasional use. Hpwever, I prefer to send my bags out for @docride spa.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @BowieFan1971, some of the Maier stuff looks better IRL or worn, than on the website. Also, give it time; BV grows on a person, just like Hermes


Noooooooo! One rabbit hole is enough!!!!


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> On the subject matter of not getting why there's a lot of fuss around a specific brand (per @BowieFan1971 's post): I got the chance to see some Mlouye bags on my walk yesterday. They do really interesting shapes (which is usually what I am drawn to) but I wasn't impressed otherwise. The leather didn't feel great and the bags were just underwhelming, not quite living up to the pictures I'd seen online.
> I suppose these bags would be good for someone who likes very hard, structured bags. I prefer semi-structured bags with a little slouch (like a camera bag).
> Besides the boxiness of them, several of the designs were not user-friendly at all, with tight interior space and very tight openings which would make it difficult to get things in and out, and every style had extremely rigid shoulder straps that would certainly be uncomfortable.
> There's a lot of hype around this brand, but I now think that's likely down to the novelty factor rather than the leather quality or functionality.
> I was petting my Coach bag the whole time and thinking how much nicer that leather was for a fraction of the price.
> I see that others on tpf have these bags and love them, so it's clearly just not to my personal taste. I'd pick a Loewe (which, for some inexplicable reason, Mlouye bags are often compared to) over this brand any day.


Agree with you on Mlouye. I know someone who has one of their bags and while it looked cute, it wasn't very functional/practical. It looked so fussy to open and it didn't look like she was able to fit in much beyond a card holder and phone. It also looked very stiff in person. I had my eye on Mlouye at one point too as they had a pretty green bag, but I think their bags looked prettier on instagram than in person.


Kimbashop said:


> Ferragamo really is underrated. I can't believe I don't hear more about them. I have been tracking some Sofia colors. There is a purple one out there somewhere, and it is really pretty ....


I just googled purple Sofia and it is very pretty! I hope you'll be able to find one soon! You've renewed my interest in Ferragamo bags. I've mainly purchased their shoes and scarves (which are also amazing).


Jereni said:


> Misc question for the group - does anyone use a leather conditioner on their bags? And if so which brand?


I use Apple for Balenciaga Cities, Coach's own conditioner for Coach bags, and Leather Honey and Collonil for the rest.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> Bag Stats:
> 2 out (4 by the end of the day as I'm giving a couple of bags to my neighbor)
> 3 in
> 2 listed
> 
> I love the 3 that came in. I'm still in my "formative" years of bag collecting-- didn't start until 5 years ago and still figuring out what I like. So I have really appreciated reading everyone's likes and dislikes, some of which I share and others I hadn't thought of before but were helpful.
> 
> Likes:
> 
> softly structured satchels and hobos
> crossbody bags that are small and structured
> vintage and vintage-inspired bags
> no logos
> classic styles
> school-style satchels
> soft leather with a sheen
> box leather
> slim profiles
> minimal backpacks
> Dislikes
> 
> bags with lots of logos
> fussy bags with lots of things going on; the exception is the Bal moto bag design, which seems to keep all of those elements (tassels, hardware, stitching) in perfect order
> big structured bags in stiff leather
> wide, boxy bags
> Unclear
> 
> totes -- I don't totally dislike them because  I own a number of them! I should clarify that I find them useful for lots of things like shopping, work-life, carrying things to the beach, etc. But if I have to choose a bag for the day, I wouldn't choose my totes. I prefer a single handle or crossbody instead.
> The 3 bags that came in represent my leanings toward vintage bags, but they are new in style for me because of how structured they are. These are Aspinal of London Mayfair bags (I'm bag twins with @afroken with both of these bags. And thanks to @JenJBS for introducing me to this company). One is the older style which is a bit longer than their updated version. They have a mirror pocket, a feature from a lot of bags from the 50s and a top handle, but they also have lovely crossbody straps which makes them easy errand/day bags. The quality is exceptional and they seem to have ongoing sales on their bags.
> 
> These two are not this bright in inside light. In fact, the red bag is actually a deep burgundy:
> View attachment 5044156
> 
> 
> The third bag is so "me" that I can't seem to put it down: a softly structured, classic, minimal, and elegant design, great organization in terms of compartments and layout, multiple ways of carrying, and just a touch of bling. It is a discontinued Ferragamo style called Sofia that I got for a total steal. I love this bag so darn much that I may just start collecting them in different colors. It has a bit of a Bal City vibe, but can be dressed up a bit more, I think:
> View attachment 5044158


I adore your choices. That blue Ferragamo is so my cup of tea.


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> #KittyLuv soooo cute!!!!


Thank you!


JenJBS said:


> *Incredible stats for the month, and year!*
> *
> So glad kitty is on the mend. It's hard when our sweet fluffs are sick. She's a beauty!*


Thank you!


Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous!
> Mine is not so neatly organized, a librairian would faint - but I can find what I'm looking for!
> (I posted a few pics on insta, will find them and post for giggles)
> 
> Thank you sweet Keodi!
> *I'm so glad your dear kitty is feeling better!*


Thank you, I am too, I was in such a panic when was not doing so well.


Cookiefiend said:


> Just for giggles - a few pic of my books!
> View attachment 5042774
> View attachment 5042775
> View attachment 5042776


I love your set up!


880 said:


> thank you @whateve, @Kimbashop for your kind words. I love vintage dead stock clothing.
> @keodi, I hope your cat is okay.
> @doni, the shelves look amazing.
> Re the free lending library systems. from my own experience in NY apartment buildings, where there are communal laundry rooms  where resident owners tend to do their own laundry, there is usually at least one corner of floor to ceiling bookshelves for people to share, borrow, or take. (I have also lived in more white glove buildings where staff primarily use the communal laundry rooms, and there is no such library corner). Our new apartment is located in a group of four prewar buildings  surrounding a garden. There is a communal library, game room, and dining/conference room, but no one used these rooms even before covid. there are future plans to replace with a gym.
> 
> 
> I love clutches and I love the BBK longue wallet too, and yes, you are right, the BBK is absolutely too much of a wallet. I think  @Cookiefiend felt this way about her beloved silk in.  Years ago, i thought I’d buy a kelly pochette or kelly cut bc I thought the kelly longue wallet was too small for a stand alone clutch. I never bought any bc I became distracted by various jiges and then I briefly thought I wanted a CDC medor more. Last year, when mini bags were still fashionable, and I thought why not wear a kelly longue wallet  as a clutch simply to justify the fact that  I fell in love with a NIB BBK longue, phw, from a Japanese reseller.
> 
> I adore box leathers patina and structure in a bag, but  box is not a good idea in a wallet. The BBK card slots are stiff, so much so that I often just dump my cc back into the middle spaces. The middle doesn’t have enough room for my iphone 10 case (okay technically it can fit, but the wallet won’t close) and the sanglers are stiff too, so they’re always splayed open. Even so, it’s a struggle to get things out (and it’s hard to even see the cards in the dark interior. You will aggravate everyone in line behind you who has to wait for you to dig out payment. It also weighs 323 grams or over 11 ounces with normal light stuff inside like a few CCs, license, cash, no coins. (what I carry could easily fit into a calvi).
> 
> But I love plenty of impractical things that are beautiful, and, when I want to go super light,  I actually function quite well with my cc in one cargo pants pocket; phone in the other; and, keys around the neck. This is why I had agreed with @Jereni re liking compartments in small bags. If you don’t carry much of anything, why not?
> 
> I did also have a vintage chèvre kelly longue. It was softened and slots were easy to use, lighter and skinnier, so more practical. But, chèvre easily took on the imprint of items placed inside, and *I discovered that I am one of thr few TPFers that really really dislike the flattened sheen of aged chevre. it’s neither smooth saddle leather nor raised pebbled leather, both of which would have provided more heft and form.  The soft chèvre was somewhat sadly flaccid.* It was also gold hw, and I am not a ghw person.  I donated it to a friend who would appreciate it. note: I like structured bags (I prefer sellier kelly bags) but I don’t necessarily mind softer silhouettes so long as they are consistent with the items character. The kelly in chèvre leather just didn’t feel right. HTH!


Thank you for the well wishes on my Kitty, she's doing a lot better! I agree with you on Chevre leather. 


jblended said:


> @doni Your post on reading Wodehouse during dark days really moved me.
> Love your colour coordinated bookcase. I thought this was normal until I read people's responses.  My mum kept our books coordinated by colour (white on top, then rainbow colours, finally black) so that we could find the books were looking for more easily. It's a brilliant system. You can always find the book you're looking for.
> 
> @Cookiefiend I want to play in your home library!
> 
> @keodi What a relief that your gorgeous kitty is on the mend! She's a stunner!
> 
> ____
> *Edit: and a personal update that is of no interest to anyone but myself, but I'm so happy! I've managed to reach 48.5kgs! It's only the second time in my life I've been a normal-ish weight for my height (and the last time was due to being on corticosteroids for ages).
> The quarantine and lack of movement has helped tremendously with this weight gain! I may be the only person on the planet to be happy about that.*


That is fantastic! Congratulations!!


Jereni said:


> What Tory Burch bag did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! That’s wonderful, it’s so nice when efforts to shift weight in a better direction start working out!
> 
> Last weekend I hit a milestone of 10 pounds lost which is very exciting. Another 10 to go at least, but now I’m hopeful I’d be there by this summer.


Congratulations on your weight loss!!  


jblended said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I love the way it looks, especially paired with that scarf!
> Really dumb question but, do you normally line the bag with a scarf or is it just sitting on top of your bag's contents (ready to be worn when you want it)?
> 
> Thank you!
> Congratulations on your milestone weight loss. I am honestly baffled that you feel you need to lose even more weight. I love the way you look with your red hair and your overall style (is it okay to say that? I mean it in a non-creepy way, I promise LOL).
> However, I'm happy for you to reach you personal goals and will cheer you on because I want you to feel your personal best.
> 
> 
> *I'm not a fan of anything current either, but I see the older styles people carry (IRL) and they're absolutely stunning, particularly when they're a little aged and the leather has developed character. I think part of what's put me off the brand's new stuff is how heavily it's being pushed by influencers.*


Agreed!


Jereni said:


> Misc question for the group - does anyone use a leather conditioner on their bags? And if so which brand?


I use apple and Coach


whateve said:


> Most people on the forum like the older stuff from the previous designer, not the current one. They went in a completely different direction when they changed designers. I have two older BV bags that I love. One of the best things about them you can't see in a photo - the quality of the leather.


Agreed, I miss the old BV, I'm not a fan of the new direction the company went to


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5044392
> View attachment 5044394
> 
> Sharing the bag love at my mom's for Easter since they and I are fully vaccinated now.


Beautiful new bag, I love it!


dcooney4 said:


> I adore your choices. That blue Ferragamo is so my cup of tea.


Agreed, @Kimbashop That Ferragamo is lovely!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Misc question for the group - does anyone use a leather conditioner on their bags? And if so which brand?



Leather CPR. Love it! I live in a desert environment, so I need something to keep my leather bags from drying out, and Leather CPR is exceptional!


----------



## JenJBS

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thank you! I actually put my keys in there!  That chow chow pouch was the best and my only Kate spade purchase!!



Your pups are adorable!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh thanks guys!! They are sweet dogs.


----------



## jblended

Kimbashop said:


> Bag Stats:
> 2 out (4 by the end of the day as I'm giving a couple of bags to my neighbor)
> 3 in
> 2 listed
> 
> I love the 3 that came in. I'm still in my "formative" years of bag collecting-- didn't start until 5 years ago and still figuring out what I like. So I have really appreciated reading everyone's likes and dislikes, some of which I share and others I hadn't thought of before but were helpful.
> 
> Likes:
> 
> softly structured satchels and hobos
> crossbody bags that are small and structured
> vintage and vintage-inspired bags
> no logos
> classic styles
> school-style satchels
> soft leather with a sheen
> box leather
> slim profiles
> minimal backpacks
> Dislikes
> 
> bags with lots of logos
> fussy bags with lots of things going on; the exception is the Bal moto bag design, which seems to keep all of those elements (tassels, hardware, stitching) in perfect order
> big structured bags in stiff leather
> wide, boxy bags
> Unclear
> 
> totes -- I don't totally dislike them because  I own a number of them! I should clarify that I find them useful for lots of things like shopping, work-life, carrying things to the beach, etc. But if I have to choose a bag for the day, I wouldn't choose my totes. I prefer a single handle or crossbody instead.
> The 3 bags that came in represent my leanings toward vintage bags, but they are new in style for me because of how structured they are. These are Aspinal of London Mayfair bags (I'm bag twins with @afroken with both of these bags. And thanks to @JenJBS for introducing me to this company). One is the older style which is a bit longer than their updated version. They have a mirror pocket, a feature from a lot of bags from the 50s and a top handle, but they also have lovely crossbody straps which makes them easy errand/day bags. The quality is exceptional and they seem to have ongoing sales on their bags.
> 
> These two are not this bright in inside light. In fact, the red bag is actually a deep burgundy:
> View attachment 5044156
> 
> 
> The third bag is so "me" that I can't seem to put it down: a softly structured, classic, minimal, and elegant design, great organization in terms of compartments and layout, multiple ways of carrying, and just a touch of bling. It is a discontinued Ferragamo style called Sofia that I got for a total steal. I love this bag so darn much that I may just start collecting them in different colors. It has a bit of a Bal City vibe, but can be dressed up a bit more, I think:
> View attachment 5044158


Brilliant post all around! *Great* stats, great list of likes/dislikes, and great additions to your collection. I really like AoL bags, but Ferragamo bags are on another level. Your Sofia looks... _delicious_.  


afroken said:


> Agree with you on Mlouye. I know someone who has one of their bags and while it looked cute, it wasn't very functional/practical. It looked so fussy to open and it didn't look like she was able to fit in much beyond a card holder and phone. It also looked very stiff in person. I had my eye on Mlouye at one point too as they had a pretty green bag, but I think their bags looked prettier on instagram than in person.


Good to know I'm not the only one underwhelmed. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  


Jereni said:


> Misc question for the group - does anyone use a leather conditioner on their bags? And if so which brand?


I use Coach conditioner for most of my bags. For bags that are in bad shape or leather that is prone to scraching really easily, I use Blackrock. Once I'm out of my Coach conditioner, I plan to switch to leather CPR as I've been told it's better.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Sharing the bag love at my mom's for Easter since they and I are fully vaccinated now.


Congratulations on both you and your mum being fully vaccinated! I imagine that first hug was pure magic!


----------



## jayohwhy

Kimbashop said:


> The third bag is so "me" that I can't seem to put it down: a softly structured, classic, minimal, and elegant design, great organization in terms of compartments and layout, multiple ways of carrying, and just a touch of bling. It is a discontinued Ferragamo style called Sofia that I got for a total steal. I love this bag so darn much that I may just start collecting them in different colors. It has a bit of a Bal City vibe, but can be dressed up a bit more, I think:


It's such a small world. I bought this bag in smooth leather after I found it randomly at Nordstrom rack and while I loved how it look and the amazing price, I decided it wasn't for me and I didn't want to keep it just because it was marked down so much. I do think about this bag from time to time because it is so pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday we were out shopping with dd to find a bridal shower dress. We were in Ralph Lauren the one with the purple labels. I saw a love tan crossbody with a suede interior. I told my husband jokingly that would make a great mothers day gift knowing full well it was over a month away. What I did not think about is how much my husband hates to shop for gifts. Now I have a bag I can't have till mothers day. Do I count it as an in this month since it is in the house or next month when I actually get to have it? I was leaning towards this month even though I wanted to have a month of no ins.


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5044392
> View attachment 5044394
> 
> Sharing the bag love at my mom's for Easter since they and I are fully vaccinated now.


Great photo! Love this bag, and the poochie, and that you get to be with your mom! I saw my DD last week after a year and it was most wonderful.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday we were out shopping with dd to find a bridal shower dress. We were in Ralph Lauren the one with the purple labels. I saw a love tan crossbody with a suede interior. I told me husband jokingly that would make a great mothers day gift knowing full well it was over a month away. What I did not think about is how much my husband hates to shop for gifts. Now I have a bag I can't have till mothers day. Do I count it as an in this month since it is in the house or next month when I actually get to have it? I was leaning towards this month even though I wanted to have a month of no ins.


Hm. In my reckoning, since I didn't pay for it this month (or ever, YAY for you!) I would count is as when I actually get it.
I generally count a purchase when I pay for it, even if it takes a month to arrive.
Also: well done!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Do I count it as an in this month since it is in the house or next month when I actually get to have it? I was leaning towards this month even though I wanted to have a month of no ins.


I'm simple in that I count things once they're in my hands, so I would count it as an in for April. If I had to wait a month, I'd forget all about it or get my in/out numbers muddled.
Also, congrats on the bag! Hope you share a pic when you officially start using it. 


momasaurus said:


> I saw my DD last week after a year and it was most wonderful.


How lovely! I'm so happy for both of you! 


dcooney4 said:


> I am so happy for you. I got to see my Dad recently after a year also .


That's brilliant! He must've been over the moon to see you! 

It's crazy to think that all around the world, people have been forcibly separated from their loved ones for a whole year!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Hm. In my reckoning, since I didn't pay for it this month (or ever, YAY for you!) I would count is as when I actually get it.
> I generally count a purchase when I pay for it, even if it takes a month to arrive.
> Also: well done!


That is what I generally do too. I counted bags I ordered last month even though some have not arrived yet. Though one arrived yesterday and it is to pebbled and soft to be painted so it is going back out soon I think.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Great photo! Love this bag, and the poochie, and that you get to be with your mom! I saw my DD last week after a year and it was most wonderful.


I am so happy for you. I got to see my Dad recently after a year also .


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I'm simple in that I count things once they're in my hands, so I would count it as an in for April. If I had to wait a month, I'd forget all about it or get my in/out numbers muddled.
> Also, congrats on the bag! Hope you share a pic when you officially start using it.
> 
> How lovely! I'm so happy for both of you!


This feels more like me. It feels odd not counting now even if I can't use it till then. If I can grab a picture of it I will. It is really quite simple , just lovely soft leather outside and beautiful suede inside. The crossbody strap splits in  two straps on one side at an o ring . It has silver hardware which is my favorite.


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> Bag Stats:
> 2 out (4 by the end of the day as I'm giving a couple of bags to my neighbor)
> 3 in
> 2 listed
> 
> I love the 3 that came in. I'm still in my "formative" years of bag collecting-- didn't start until 5 years ago and still figuring out what I like. So I have really appreciated reading everyone's likes and dislikes, some of which I share and others I hadn't thought of before but were helpful.
> 
> Likes:
> 
> softly structured satchels and hobos
> crossbody bags that are small and structured
> vintage and vintage-inspired bags
> no logos
> classic styles
> school-style satchels
> soft leather with a sheen
> box leather
> slim profiles
> minimal backpacks
> Dislikes
> 
> bags with lots of logos
> fussy bags with lots of things going on; the exception is the Bal moto bag design, which seems to keep all of those elements (tassels, hardware, stitching) in perfect order
> big structured bags in stiff leather
> wide, boxy bags
> Unclear
> 
> totes -- I don't totally dislike them because  I own a number of them! I should clarify that I find them useful for lots of things like shopping, work-life, carrying things to the beach, etc. But if I have to choose a bag for the day, I wouldn't choose my totes. I prefer a single handle or crossbody instead.
> The 3 bags that came in represent my leanings toward vintage bags, but they are new in style for me because of how structured they are. These are Aspinal of London Mayfair bags (I'm bag twins with @afroken with both of these bags. And thanks to @JenJBS for introducing me to this company). One is the older style which is a bit longer than their updated version. They have a mirror pocket, a feature from a lot of bags from the 50s and a top handle, but they also have lovely crossbody straps which makes them easy errand/day bags. The quality is exceptional and they seem to have ongoing sales on their bags.
> 
> These two are not this bright in inside light. In fact, the red bag is actually a deep burgundy:
> View attachment 5044156
> 
> 
> The third bag is so "me" that I can't seem to put it down: a softly structured, classic, minimal, and elegant design, great organization in terms of compartments and layout, multiple ways of carrying, and just a touch of bling. It is a discontinued Ferragamo style called Sofia that I got for a total steal. I love this bag so darn much that I may just start collecting them in different colors. It has a bit of a Bal City vibe, but can be dressed up a bit more, I think:
> View attachment 5044158



Your likes and dislikes are very organized and straightforward. I agree on not liking overly fussy bags, although for me the Bal does fall in that category.

Love your three new bags! The colors on those Aspinel of London bags are divine.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sorry, but the title of the best DH in the world is taken today. My first anniversary present, straight from France! I wanted her since the moment I saw her. She reminds me of my flemenco instructor and the color and the energy is....

I am a lucky woman.


----------



## BowieFan1971

My happy week- brown and tan bags. The dark honey/camel color, like Coach British tan  or Saddle, Hermès Gold or Natural Barenia, and aged vachetta, is my favorite color leather. Warm, glowing, organic but rich and sophisticated. I have decided that my Bolide will be in this color, not black, because that is what makes my heart sing and since it will be my most expensive bag, I want my heart to sing every time I wear it. May get rid of D&B satchel and LV Bucket, Coach tote when I get Bolide.

-Straw bag with wooden handles from my son
-Coach Bay tote
-LV Saleya PM DE
-LV Speedy 25 Mono
-LV Bucket GM Mono
-LV Alma PM Mono from my DH
-Fendi Pequin canvas crossbody (my restoration bag)
-Dooney and Bourke small satchel
-LV Papillon 30 DE
-Gucci Abby mono tote


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> My happy week- brown and tan bags. The camel color, like Coach British tan  or Saddle, Hermès Gold or Natural Barenia, is my favorite color leather. Warm, glowing, organic but rich and sophisticated. I have decided that my Bolide will be in this color, not black, because that is what makes my heart sing and since it will be my most expensive bag, I want my heart to sing every time I wear it. May get rid of D&B satchel and LV Bucket, Coach tote when I get Bolide.
> 
> -Straw bag with wooden handles from my son
> -Coach Bay tote
> -LV Saleya PM DE
> -LV Speedy 25 Mono
> -LV Bucket GM Mono
> -LV Alma PM Mono from my DH
> -Fendi Pequin canvas crossbody (my restoration bag)
> -Dooney and Bourke small satchel
> -LV Papillon 30 DE
> -Gucci Abby mono tote
> 
> View attachment 5044833
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044837


I like brown and tan a lot lately. Love your Saleya and of course your pap but also many others. That Dooney is so pretty. I wish they weren’t so heavy.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is the first bunch.


----------



## dcooney4

The last one is a sneak peek of the new Ralph Lauren. Not a great shot but best I could get before he stored it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I like brown and tan a lot lately. Love your Saleya and of course your pap but also many others. That Dooney is so pretty. I wish they weren’t so heavy.


Thanks! The Saleya is one of my faves. Literally saw it from across a crowded room and decided I had to have one!
On the Dooney- Me too!! And big! This was the bag my sister gave me for my birthday, so I am torn. I sold the other two she gave me, but this one I actually like the looks of.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> The last one is a sneak peek of the new Ralph Lauren. Not a great shot but best I could get before he stored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044858
> View attachment 5044859
> View attachment 5044860
> View attachment 5044861
> View attachment 5044862
> View attachment 5044863


Love your bags! Pap twin!!! Great pic of your Speedy and love the color and of your two toned tote and satchel with the GHW. 
I totally get the RL! That split ring and the leather!!!!!! I’d be excited too!


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> My happy week- brown and tan bags. The camel color, like Coach British tan  or Saddle, Hermès Gold or Natural Barenia, is my favorite color leather. Warm, glowing, organic but rich and sophisticated. I have decided that my Bolide will be in this color, not black, because that is what makes my heart sing and since it will be my most expensive bag, I want my heart to sing every time I wear it. May get rid of D&B satchel and LV Bucket, Coach tote when I get Bolide.
> 
> -Straw bag with wooden handles from my son
> -Coach Bay tote
> -LV Saleya PM DE
> -LV Speedy 25 Mono
> -LV Bucket GM Mono
> -LV Alma PM Mono from my DH
> -Fendi Pequin canvas crossbody (my restoration bag)
> -Dooney and Bourke small satchel
> -LV Papillon 30 DE
> -Gucci Abby mono tote
> 
> View attachment 5044833
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044837


Love your collection!


----------



## mariliz11

I think i’ll skip this week’s full showcase only because I have around 20ish brown/taupe bags and they’re not all stored in the same place! I can show my LV collection though (that has most of my browns) since I’ve posted it in another thread and my three other favorites the Gucci Dionysus, Gucci bamboo tote and Fendi pochette!


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> Here is the first bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044850
> View attachment 5044851
> View attachment 5044852
> View attachment 5044853
> View attachment 5044854
> View attachment 5044855
> View attachment 5044856


Love these too!!


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday we were out shopping with dd to find a bridal shower dress. We were in Ralph Lauren the one with the purple labels. I saw a love tan crossbody with a suede interior. I told my husband jokingly that would make a great mothers day gift knowing full well it was over a month away. What I did not think about is how much my husband hates to shop for gifts. Now I have a bag I can't have till mothers day. Do I count it as an in this month since it is in the house or next month when I actually get to have it? I was leaning towards this month even though I wanted to have a month of no ins.


@dcooney4, adore your bag pics and love the RL. But, I think, nope, next month. If you cannot wear it, then it’s not in your monthly count  More importantly, did your DD find the perfect dress?

@mariliz11, love your last two group bag pics! Stunning collection! And, I’m a big fan of LV leopard shawls!

@BowieFan1971, don’t know how I missed it, but I love your brown bag curation! And the flamenco dancer! Well done of your DH! Happy Anniversary!

posting a pic of metallic below. The bag that I always wanted that sadly got away was a Cabat PM metallic, not sure if it was ottone. . . i wanted the pewter gunmetal color but  couldn’t bear the thought of paying full price. I still long for that bag, but I’m pretty sure the cabat doesn’t fit my lifestyle, so it’s for the best I never got one. 

The clutch on top of the BV hobo is silver metallic H. The black stingray (Constance style) in the middle is somewhat iridescent, so it’s in the metallic group. And the multicolored canvas tote and backpack are ghurka with hand painted metallic stripes. My next custom metallic bag (perhaps later this year)  from @docride will be a taupe metallic.


----------



## BowieFan1971

mariliz11 said:


> I think i’ll skip this week’s full showcase only because I have around 20ish brown/taupe bags and they’re not all stored in the same place! I can show my LV collection though (that has most of my browns) since I’ve posted it in another thread and my three other favorites the Gucci Dionysus, Gucci bamboo tote and Fendi pochette!
> View attachment 5044870
> View attachment 5044872


What is that cute DE in front of your NF?


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> What is that cute DE in front of your NF?



That’s the Ribera PM I ‘stole’ from my mum I think it was discontinued around 2010 but such a great crossbody!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Sorry, but the title of the best DH in the world is taken today. My first anniversary present, straight from France! I wanted her since the moment I saw her. She reminds me of my flemenco instructor and the color and the energy is....
> 
> I am a lucky woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044818
> View attachment 5044819


Congratulations!  Gorgeous scarf!
I am also a fan of brown bags and Hermes Gold is my favorite too!  Very nice brown collection.


dcooney4 said:


> The last one is a sneak peek of the new Ralph Lauren. Not a great shot but best I could get before he stored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044858
> View attachment 5044859
> View attachment 5044860
> View attachment 5044861
> View attachment 5044862
> View attachment 5044863


Love all your brown bags and that Ralph Lauren looks really cool.


mariliz11 said:


> I think i’ll skip this week’s full showcase only because I have around 20ish brown/taupe bags and they’re not all stored in the same place! I can show my LV collection though (that has most of my browns) since I’ve posted it in another thread and my three other favorites the Gucci Dionysus, Gucci bamboo tote and Fendi pochette!
> View attachment 5044870
> View attachment 5044872


Would love to see your entire brown collection when you get the chance.  Love your browns, particularly the Dionysus.  And is that a Ribera?  I have always admired that bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

mariliz11 said:


> That’s the Ribera PM I ‘stole’ from my mum I think it was discontinued around 2010 but such a great crossbody!


Love it!!!!

This is the week all the LV girls come out to play....


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> @dcooney4, adore your bag pics and love the RL. But, I think, nope, next month. If you cannot wear it, then it’s not in your monthly count  More importantly, did your DD find the perfect dress?
> 
> @mariliz11, love your last two group bag pics! Stunning collection! And, I’m a big fan of LV leopard shawls!
> 
> @BowieFan1971, don’t know how I missed it, but I love your brown bag curation! And the flamenco dancer! Well done of your DH! Happy Anniversary!


Not yet! We saw this at Zimmermann but it was to tight on the chest.


----------



## mariliz11

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Congratulations!  Gorgeous scarf!
> I am also a fan of brown bags and Hermes Gold is my favorite too!  Very nice brown collection.
> 
> Love all your brown bags and that Ralph Lauren looks really cool.
> 
> Would love to see your entire brown collection when you get the chance.  Love your browns, particularly the Dionysus.  And is that a Ribera?  I have always admired that bag.



That’s the Ribera yes! Also here’s a collage of some of my other browns with online pics (saves me the wardrobe hussle haha)

The MK Rhea backpack, vintage YSL monogram straw tote (I think it’s called Kahala), Gucci jolicoeur crossbody, Gucci canvas tote, Marc Jacobs Classic Q Hillier Hobo and Longchamp Le Pliage top handle


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Not yet! We saw this at Zimmermann but it was to tight on the chest.


That’s a shame...so pretty and different.  Can it be altered?


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday we were out shopping with dd to find a bridal shower dress. We were in Ralph Lauren the one with the purple labels. I saw a love tan crossbody with a suede interior. I told my husband jokingly that would make a great mothers day gift knowing full well it was over a month away. What I did not think about is how much my husband hates to shop for gifts. Now I have a bag I can't have till mothers day. Do I count it as an in this month since it is in the house or next month when I actually get to have it? I was leaning towards this month even though I wanted to have a month of no ins.



Sounds like your husband got a bag this month, but you'll get a bag next month. So I note have a month of 'no ins' and count it in May, when you get it. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> Sorry, but the title of the best DH in the world is taken today. My first anniversary present, straight from France! I wanted her since the moment I saw her. She reminds me of my flemenco instructor and the color and the energy is....
> 
> I am a lucky woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044818
> View attachment 5044819



That scarf is a show stopper!  Fantastic!


----------



## JenJBS

Is this week brown and tan or metallic? 

Mar 28: White & Cream
Mar. 31: Brown & Tan
Apr. 4: Metallic (gold, silver, bronze and more!)


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

momasaurus said:


> Great photo! Love this bag, and the poochie, and that you get to be with your mom! I saw my DD last week after a year and it was most wonderful.


Thank you!!!


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> That’s the Ribera yes! Also here’s a collage of some of my other browns with online pics (saves me the wardrobe hussle haha)
> 
> The MK Rhea backpack, vintage YSL monogram straw tote (I think it’s called Kahala), Gucci jolicoeur crossbody, Gucci canvas tote, Marc Jacobs Classic Q Hillier Hobo and Longchamp Le Pliage top handle
> View attachment 5044892


Love the Gucci Crossbody! I think I am going Crossbody crazy lately. I can’t seem to get enough of them.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Is this week brown and tan or metallic?
> 
> Mar 28: White & Cream
> Mar. 31: Brown & Tan
> Apr. 4: Metallic (gold, silver, bronze and more!)


This is the brown and tan week . The dates are wrong.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s a shame...so pretty and different.  Can it be altered?


She will look in NYC if she doesn’t see anything there we will go back.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Sorry, but the title of the best DH in the world is taken today. My first anniversary present, straight from France! I wanted her since the moment I saw her. She reminds me of my flemenco instructor and the color and the energy is....
> 
> I am a lucky woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044818
> View attachment 5044819


Fabulous - and Happy Anniversary!


BowieFan1971 said:


> My happy week- brown and tan bags. The dark honey/camel color, like Coach British tan  or Saddle, Hermès Gold or Natural Barenia, and aged vachetta, is my favorite color leather. Warm, glowing, organic but rich and sophisticated. I have decided that my Bolide will be in this color, not black, because that is what makes my heart sing and since it will be my most expensive bag, I want my heart to sing every time I wear it. May get rid of D&B satchel and LV Bucket, Coach tote when I get Bolide.
> 
> -Straw bag with wooden handles from my son
> -Coach Bay tote
> -LV Saleya PM DE
> -LV Speedy 25 Mono
> -LV Bucket GM Mono
> -LV Alma PM Mono from my DH
> -Fendi Pequin canvas crossbody (my restoration bag)
> -Dooney and Bourke small satchel
> -LV Papillon 30 DE
> -Gucci Abby mono tote
> 
> View attachment 5044833
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044837


Gorgeous collection! 


dcooney4 said:


> Here is the first bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044850
> View attachment 5044851
> View attachment 5044852
> View attachment 5044853
> View attachment 5044854
> View attachment 5044855
> View attachment 5044856


Beautiful - this the last one a Coach? I love this one!


dcooney4 said:


> The last one is a sneak peek of the new Ralph Lauren. Not a great shot but best I could get before he stored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044858
> View attachment 5044859
> View attachment 5044860
> View attachment 5044861
> View attachment 5044862
> View attachment 5044863


That RL a beautiful bag!


mariliz11 said:


> I think i’ll skip this week’s full showcase only because I have around 20ish brown/taupe bags and they’re not all stored in the same place! I can show my LV collection though (that has most of my browns) since I’ve posted it in another thread and my three other favorites the Gucci Dionysus, Gucci bamboo tote and Fendi pochette!
> View attachment 5044870
> View attachment 5044872


Whoooooo - so many gorgeous browns!


880 said:


> @dcooney4, adore your bag pics and love the RL. But, I think, nope, next month. If you cannot wear it, then it’s not in your monthly count  More importantly, did your DD find the perfect dress?
> 
> @mariliz11, love your last two group bag pics! Stunning collection! And, I’m a big fan of LV leopard shawls!
> 
> @BowieFan1971, don’t know how I missed it, but I love your brown bag curation! And the flamenco dancer! Well done of your DH! Happy Anniversary!
> 
> posting a pic of metallic below. The bag that I always wanted that sadly got away was a Cabat PM metallic, not sure if it was ottone. . . i wanted the pewter gunmetal color but  couldn’t bear the thought of paying full price. I still long for that bag, but I’m not sure it’s me, so it’s for the best.
> 
> The clutch on top of the BV hobo is silver metallic H. The black stingray (Constance style) in the middle is somewhat iridescent, so it’s in the metallic group. And the multicolored canvas tote and backpack are ghurka with hand painted metallic stripes.
> View attachment 5044887


The stingray is to die for!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Fabulous - and Happy Anniversary!
> 
> Gorgeous collection!
> 
> Beautiful - this the last one a Coach? I love this one!
> 
> That RL a beautiful bag!
> 
> Whoooooo - so many gorgeous browns!
> 
> The stingray is to die for!


The last bag in my first bunch is the Coach Dreamer. Thanks!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Sounds like your husband got a bag this month, but you'll get a bag next month. So I note have a month of 'no ins' and count it in May, when you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> That scarf is a show stopper!  Fantastic!


Here it is on...unintended but I saw it when I wore it that it reminded me of a tiger lily, which is my favorite flower and was supposed to be my wedding flower. How perfect is that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> The clutch on top of the BV hobo is silver metallic H. The black stingray (Constance style) in the middle is somewhat iridescent, so it’s in the metallic group. And the multicolored canvas tote and backpack are ghurka with hand painted metallic stripes.
> View attachment 5044887


Wow, would love to see more pictures (when convenient) of the black stingray (Constance style) bag -- what is the style called? 


mariliz11 said:


> That’s the Ribera yes! Also here’s a collage of some of my other browns with online pics (saves me the wardrobe hussle haha)
> 
> The MK Rhea backpack, vintage YSL monogram straw tote (I think it’s called Kahala), Gucci jolicoeur crossbody, Gucci canvas tote, Marc Jacobs Classic Q Hillier Hobo and Longchamp Le Pliage top handle
> View attachment 5044892


Thank you!  Ha, ha, yes, I understand about the wardrobe and having to take everything out to photograph.  I need to take pics of my brown bags but am in a state of inertia today.  Maybe later in the day or tomorrow.   By the way, what are your thoughts on the Ribera?  It looks like a great bag for daily use.


----------



## mariliz11

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Wow, would love to see more pictures (when convenient) of the black stingray (Constance style) bag -- what is the style called?
> 
> Thank you!  Ha, ha, yes, I understand about the wardrobe and having to take everything out to photograph.  I need to take pics of my brown bags but am in a state of inertia today.  Maybe later in the day or tomorrow.   By the way, what are your thoughts on the Ribera?  It looks like a great bag for daily use.


I love it. I use it crossbody with a leather strap and it’s quite spacious for every day vs the larger size it came which was bulkier. But you can also carry it as a top handle for a dressier look. And it never loses structure. I’d say a great find if you can find a pre-loved and pity it was discontinued


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> What Tory Burch bag did you get?





I bought the Perry triple compartment tote. It’s mock crock & the color is claret. It’s so pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> This is the brown and tan week . The dates are wrong.



Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Sorry, but the title of the best DH in the world is taken today. My first anniversary present, straight from France! I wanted her since the moment I saw her. She reminds me of my flemenco instructor and the color and the energy is....
> 
> I am a lucky woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044818
> View attachment 5044819



Wow this is amazing! Your DH is the sweetest!!! And it looks amazing on you too.



BowieFan1971 said:


> My happy week- brown and tan bags. The dark honey/camel color, like Coach British tan  or Saddle, Hermès Gold or Natural Barenia, and aged vachetta, is my favorite color leather. Warm, glowing, organic but rich and sophisticated. I have decided that my Bolide will be in this color, not black, because that is what makes my heart sing and since it will be my most expensive bag, I want my heart to sing every time I wear it. May get rid of D&B satchel and LV Bucket, Coach tote when I get Bolide.
> 
> -Straw bag with wooden handles from my son
> -Coach Bay tote
> -LV Saleya PM DE
> -LV Speedy 25 Mono
> -LV Bucket GM Mono
> -LV Alma PM Mono from my DH
> -Fendi Pequin canvas crossbody (my restoration bag)
> -Dooney and Bourke small satchel
> -LV Papillon 30 DE
> -Gucci Abby mono tote
> 
> View attachment 5044833
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044837



You have so many amazing brown bags!!! I especially like that D&B. 



dcooney4 said:


> Here is the first bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044850
> View attachment 5044851
> View attachment 5044852
> View attachment 5044853
> View attachment 5044854
> View attachment 5044855
> View attachment 5044856



Nice collection! That straw satchel is FUN. And yay a Coach Dreamer! I love that style.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> My happy week- brown and tan bags. The dark honey/camel color, like Coach British tan  or Saddle, Hermès Gold or Natural Barenia, and aged vachetta, is my favorite color leather. Warm, glowing, organic but rich and sophisticated. I have decided that my Bolide will be in this color, not black, because that is what makes my heart sing and since it will be my most expensive bag, I want my heart to sing every time I wear it. May get rid of D&B satchel and LV Bucket, Coach tote when I get Bolide.
> 
> -Straw bag with wooden handles from my son
> -Coach Bay tote
> -LV Saleya PM DE
> -LV Speedy 25 Mono
> -LV Bucket GM Mono
> -LV Alma PM Mono from my DH
> -Fendi Pequin canvas crossbody (my restoration bag)
> -Dooney and Bourke small satchel
> -LV Papillon 30 DE
> -Gucci Abby mono tote
> 
> View attachment 5044833
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044837


Lovely collection! I agree with your decision on the Bolide. Buy what makes your heart sing, especially at that price.


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> The last one is a sneak peek of the new Ralph Lauren. Not a great shot but best I could get before he stored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044858
> View attachment 5044859
> View attachment 5044860
> View attachment 5044861
> View attachment 5044862
> View attachment 5044863


What a lovely collection! I especially love your PLG bags, and your wicker basket.


----------



## afroken

BowieFan1971 said:


> Sorry, but the title of the best DH in the world is taken today. My first anniversary present, straight from France! I wanted her since the moment I saw her. She reminds me of my flemenco instructor and the color and the energy is....
> 
> I am a lucky woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044818
> View attachment 5044819


I love this beautiful scarf! Lucky woman  it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## afroken

Loved seeing everyone’s stunning brown & tan collection. It’s one of those colours that is neutral but also have so much variety at the same time. I only have three so far and love them.

This Gucci bag was passed down from my mom. She bought it about 10 years ago during a family trip to New York at the outlet mall. It looked so good on her! She finally let me have it a year ago. It still looks as good as the day she got it, the leather is smooshy with just a little bit of structure, and the hardware is still pristine.


Adding a photo of the back because it also looks very nice  



This bag is from Massaccesi. The leather is very thick and chewy, I love touching it and petting it!



I got this Fendi Spy hobo earlier this year for a steal! The craftsmanship is exquisite, you can tell lots of work has been put into the little details. It was my first Fendi.


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> Loved seeing everyone’s stunning brown & tan collection. It’s one of those colours that is neutral but also have so much variety at the same time. I only have three so far and love them.
> 
> This Gucci bag was passed down from my mom. She bought it about 10 years ago during a family trip to New York at the outlet mall. It looked so good on her! She finally let me have it a year ago. It still looks as good as the day she got it, the leather is smooshy with just a little bit of structure, and the hardware is still pristine.
> View attachment 5045199
> 
> Adding a photo of the back because it also looks very nice
> View attachment 5045200
> 
> 
> This bag is from Massaccesi. The leather is very thick and chewy, I love touching it and petting it!
> View attachment 5045201
> 
> 
> I got this Fendi Spy hobo earlier this year for a steal! The craftsmanship is exquisite, you can tell lots of work has been put into the little details. It was my first Fendi.
> View attachment 5045204


Beautiful leathers!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here it is on...unintended but I saw it when I wore it that it reminded me of a tiger lily, which is my favorite flower and was supposed to be my wedding flower. How perfect is that!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5044929


Looks wonderful on you! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5044971
> 
> I bought the Perry triple compartment tote. It’s mock crock & the color is claret. It’s so pretty!


That color is stunning!


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> Loved seeing everyone’s stunning brown & tan collection. It’s one of those colours that is neutral but also have so much variety at the same time. I only have three so far and love them.
> 
> This Gucci bag was passed down from my mom. She bought it about 10 years ago during a family trip to New York at the outlet mall. It looked so good on her! She finally let me have it a year ago. It still looks as good as the day she got it, the leather is smooshy with just a little bit of structure, and the hardware is still pristine.
> View attachment 5045199
> 
> Adding a photo of the back because it also looks very nice
> View attachment 5045200
> 
> 
> This bag is from Massaccesi. The leather is very thick and chewy, I love touching it and petting it!
> View attachment 5045201
> 
> 
> I got this Fendi Spy hobo earlier this year for a steal! The craftsmanship is exquisite, you can tell lots of work has been put into the little details. It was my first Fendi.
> View attachment 5045204


These look so huggable. You just want to reach out and touch the leather.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> What a lovely collection! I especially love your PLG bags, and your wicker basket.


Thanks!


----------



## Cookiefiend

afroken said:


> Loved seeing everyone’s stunning brown & tan collection. It’s one of those colours that is neutral but also have so much variety at the same time. I only have three so far and love them.
> 
> This Gucci bag was passed down from my mom. She bought it about 10 years ago during a family trip to New York at the outlet mall. It looked so good on her! She finally let me have it a year ago. It still looks as good as the day she got it, the leather is smooshy with just a little bit of structure, and the hardware is still pristine.
> View attachment 5045199
> 
> Adding a photo of the back because it also looks very nice
> View attachment 5045200
> 
> 
> This bag is from Massaccesi. The leather is very thick and chewy, I love touching it and petting it!
> View attachment 5045201
> 
> 
> I got this Fendi Spy hobo earlier this year for a steal! The craftsmanship is exquisite, you can tell lots of work has been put into the little details. It was my first Fendi.
> View attachment 5045204


Ohmigosh - that Fendi is FABULOUS!


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> Loved seeing everyone’s stunning brown & tan collection. It’s one of those colours that is neutral but also have so much variety at the same time. I only have three so far and love them.
> 
> This Gucci bag was passed down from my mom. She bought it about 10 years ago during a family trip to New York at the outlet mall. It looked so good on her! She finally let me have it a year ago. It still looks as good as the day she got it, the leather is smooshy with just a little bit of structure, and the hardware is still pristine.
> View attachment 5045199
> 
> Adding a photo of the back because it also looks very nice
> View attachment 5045200
> 
> 
> This bag is from Massaccesi. The leather is very thick and chewy, I love touching it and petting it!
> View attachment 5045201
> 
> 
> I got this Fendi Spy hobo earlier this year for a steal! The craftsmanship is exquisite, you can tell lots of work has been put into the little details. It was my first Fendi.
> View attachment 5045204


I love all of these! I don't think I've ever seen that version of the Fendi spy before. I prefer it over the others with the mini flap hanging over the top. That Massaccesi hobo is my favorite of all his styles that I've seen.


----------



## Jereni

My brown and tan bags.

From back left:

Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir
Celine ‘big bag’
Fendi peekaboo
Proenza Schouler PS11 tiny
Coach mini Dreamer




I love brown/tan as a bag color almost as much as taupe and have like 2 or 3 I want at any given time.


----------



## afroken

Jereni said:


> My brown and tan bags.
> 
> From back left:
> 
> Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir
> Celine ‘big bag’
> Fendi peekaboo
> Proenza Schouler PS11 tiny
> Coach mini Dreamer
> 
> View attachment 5045274
> 
> 
> I love brown/tan as a bag color almost as much as taupe and have like 2 or 3 I want at any given time.


Love the Celine! Your Coach mini Dreamer is so cute. I have a regular sized one in black and it was my preferred work bag back when offices were still open.


----------



## afroken

BowieFan1971 said:


> Beautiful leathers!!!!


Thank you so much! I don't know why it took me so long to warm up to brown. I bought bags in all colours of the rainbow but didn't try brown until this year (the Fendi is my first brown bag, not including the brown Gucci that I talked my mom out of).


dcooney4 said:


> These look so huggable. You just want to reach out and touch the leather.


Thank you! The leathers are divine.


Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh - that Fendi is FABULOUS!


Thank you! Fendi has since become a rabbit hole for me after that first bag   


whateve said:


> I love all of these! I don't think I've ever seen that version of the Fendi spy before. I prefer it over the others with the mini flap hanging over the top. That Massaccesi hobo is my favorite of all his styles that I've seen.


Thanks so much! This Massaccesi style is also one my my favourites (my other favourite is a messenger style reminiscent of the Mulberry Alexa and Proenza Schouler PS1). This one here is also made in my favourite leather from him.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> My brown and tan bags.
> 
> From back left:
> 
> Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir
> Celine ‘big bag’
> Fendi peekaboo
> Proenza Schouler PS11 tiny
> Coach mini Dreamer
> 
> View attachment 5045274
> 
> 
> I love brown/tan as a bag color almost as much as taupe and have like 2 or 3 I want at any given time.


I love the color of your Celine bag. In my eyes that is the prefect shade. Is it very heavy?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> My happy week- brown and tan bags. The dark honey/camel color, like Coach British tan  or Saddle, Hermès Gold or Natural Barenia, and aged vachetta, is my favorite color leather. Warm, glowing, organic but rich and sophisticated. I have decided that my Bolide will be in this color, not black, because that is what makes my heart sing and since it will be my most expensive bag, I want my heart to sing every time I wear it. May get rid of D&B satchel and LV Bucket, Coach tote when I get Bolide.
> 
> -Straw bag with wooden handles from my son
> -Coach Bay tote
> -LV Saleya PM DE
> -LV Speedy 25 Mono
> -LV Bucket GM Mono
> -LV Alma PM Mono from my DH
> -Fendi Pequin canvas crossbody (my restoration bag)
> -Dooney and Bourke small satchel
> -LV Papillon 30 DE
> -Gucci Abby mono tote
> 
> View attachment 5044833
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044837


Oh, that woven bag. So adorable!!!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Here is the first bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044850
> View attachment 5044851
> View attachment 5044852
> View attachment 5044853
> View attachment 5044854
> View attachment 5044855
> View attachment 5044856


And YOUR woven bag too! I must really have spring fever.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> we have a cute litttle neighborhood lending “library” that is just a small box resembling a little house with a door on it  You can place books in the box for others to read and take ones you wish to read. Anyone have those where they live? Ours was created by our neighbor, who dedicated the little library to the memory of her husband.


What a lovely story about your neighbor dedicating her mini-library to her late husband.

We have a number of these little libraries within a mile or two of our house. We pass them when we go on neighborhood walks. They look a bit like large bird houses, until you get close!  

Before the pandemic we would sometimes pause our walk to see what was on offer. A few times we took out a book, then replaced it when we were finished. Or, sometimes, tucked in one of ours as well!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> My brown and tan bags.
> 
> From back left:
> 
> Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir
> Celine ‘big bag’
> Fendi peekaboo
> Proenza Schouler PS11 tiny
> Coach mini Dreamer
> 
> View attachment 5045274
> 
> 
> I love brown/tan as a bag color almost as much as taupe and have like 2 or 3 I want at any given time.


Another darling Coach Dreamer... is it Rattan? So cute!


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> Talking about books and book storage, this is what I did during last lockdown (which was one year ago, oh my God, how did this whole year all happen?   ).
> 
> I have always be tempted but also found it too childish and Instagrammy, and, you know, not intellectual enough... But I thought what the hell.
> And then I was so surprised how well it works for me. It is easier for books to stay organized (before they were in alphabetical order and they always ended up a mess). Plus, because I have such a visual memory, it is actually often _easier_ for me to find a book now, which I was really surprised to find out!
> 
> I am even considering to do my other bookshelf (art and other big books) in this lockdown...
> 
> View attachment 5042467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042466


It's very early in the morning here, and I've only had a half cup of coffee, so my brain isn't awake yet. I'm confused by your first picture. How did you get all the book covers to be in black & white?


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> You should have seen SOTD before the "like" function. OMG with the thank you's and you are so kind's and the people who feel the need to comment on every single post. I know that is their standard for civility, but......
> *Since my avatar recently added O.G. mysteriously, I learned that I've been here 10 years (Original Gangsta or something I don't understand)*, so I get to vent if I want, LOLOL.


When tPF first added the O.G. designation, I had no idea what it stood for. I thought maybe Old Goat??? Shows how out of touch (old) I am.


----------



## Cookiefiend

My brown bags are the same as last years (and possibly the year before that too!)
LV Pallas and Just Campagne Confort 1


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My brown bags are the same as last years (and possibly the year before that too!)
> LV Pallas and Just Campagne Confort 1
> View attachment 5045664


When something is lovely and works well, why change it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> And YOUR woven bag too! I must really have spring fever.


I love it too!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> My brown bags are the same as last years (and possibly the year before that too!)
> LV Pallas and Just Campagne Confort 1
> View attachment 5045664


Love the Pallas. Simple shape lets the Mono do the talking! And I love that patina color, as well as the color of the Confort...the perfect season less neutral.


----------



## mariliz11

Cookiefiend said:


> My brown bags are the same as last years (and possibly the year before that too!)
> LV Pallas and Just Campagne Confort 1
> View attachment 5045664


Like the aged patina too. Gives such a vintage old school class vibe!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> When something is lovely and works well, why change it.


Exactly!
I have looked at other brown bags, but each time I have thought "But my two are perfect already!" 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the Pallas. Simple shape lets the Mono do the talking! And I love that patina color, as well as the color of the Confort...the perfect season less neutral.


Thank you!
I took the Pallas in, in 2019, for repairs. The edge coating had cracked a bit (I hate cracked edge coating with a passion) and it was gone for almost 4 months! I missed it so much... but they completely replaced the handles! It was a bit of a Bottomless Pit because of the black lining, so I finally put a light colored shaper/organizer thingy inside. The Confort is a forever bag - fabulous leather, perfect size, and I love the checked lining. I've often briefly wondered it I would trade it in for a B in gold.... but then I think 'Nah - this is perfect for me!"


----------



## Cookiefiend

mariliz11 said:


> Like the aged patina too. Gives such a vintage old school class vibe!


Thank you! They are not really aged patina though, they're dark brown leather!


----------



## 880

@afroken, I love the story about your mom’s gucci, and I’m glad you now have it! It’s a beauty!
@Cookiefiend, the confort looks like the perfect daily bag, relaxed and self assured with a hint of structure 
@BowieFan1971, a preloved gold bolide should be very doable as a next bag! Do you like hobos? Bc I could also see you in a BV cervo hobo.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> I love the color of your Celine bag. In my eyes that is the prefect shade. Is it very heavy?



Thanks! And - no not at all! At least not to me - it is like the perfect ‘effortless’ boho chic sort of tote. 



Cookiefiend said:


> Another darling Coach Dreamer... is it Rattan? So cute!



Yes it is tan and white leather and then a patch of rattan on each side. I bought it instantly upon sight and haven’t had a single moments regret, even though it is SUCH a small little thing and I think the crossbody option looks strange on it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @afroken, I love the story about your mom’s gucci, and I’m glad you now have it! It’s a beauty!
> @Cookiefiend, the confort looks like the perfect daily bag, relaxed and self assured with a hint of structure
> @BowieFan1971, a preloved gold bolide should be very doable as a next bag! Do you like hobos? Bc I could also see you in a BV cervo hobo.


Not a hobo person. The Prada hobo affair proved that in case I wasn’t sure. The leather was so soft and felt amazing, truly luxe, but I could not stand how it just puddled every time I put it down. It just felt too boho for/to me. Hobos look great...on other people. And I love boho style on other people, but it doesn’t read right on me. A structured hobo, maybe? But that kind of negates the whole feel of a hobo.

The Picotin is my kind of unstructured bag...slouchy but on a structured base. Just like a Clemence Bolide. I am one of those women who puts a bag shaper bottom in my Speedy...


----------



## BowieFan1971

I do have to say, talking about hobos, that no one does hobos better than Italian bag makers. They get the sexy elements of a hobo perfectly- the shape and sensuous casualness, the purposeful carelessness. Not sloppy, but voluptuous, like the decadence of a piece of fruit that is juicy and almost too ripe, but deliciously sweet and rich. They know it is all about the leather, which, as a whole, they completely nail.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> I do have to say, talking about hobos, that no one does hobos better than Italian bag makers. They get the sexy elements of a hobo perfectly- the shape and sensuous casualness, the purposeful carelessness. Not sloppy, but voluptuous, like the decadence of a piece of fruit that is juicy and almost too ripe, but deliciously sweet and rich. They know it is all about the leather, which, as a whole, they completely nail.


I feel that way about Italian RTW and perfume. I prefer the structure of the French brands there too. Exception is Brunello cuchinelli trousers. They work for me bc unlike a lot of his fashion stuff for women, his pants are structured. With respect to perfume,  French fragrance has opening top, middle and base notes that morph and build on a foundation. Italian, not so much. IMO
@Jereni, congrats on your 10 pounds! 
and, @jblended, congrats on your weight gain. It is nice not to be shiveringnwith three layers on anymore.  And, happy belated birthday!


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> I feel that way about Italian RTW and perfume. I prefer the structure of the French brands there too. Exception is Brunello cuchinelli trousers. They work for me bc unlike a lot of his fashion stuff for women, his pants are structured. With respect to perfume,  French fragrance has opening top, middle and base notes that morph and build on a foundation. Italian, not so much. IMO.


I don’t have a lot of experience with Italian perfumes, but I can say that French perfume seems to be better rounded than American perfumes....they pay as much, if not more, attention to how it will smell on your skin after an hour as it does in or right out of the bottle.


----------



## JenJBS

My only brown bag. Aspinal of London Aerodrome briefcase.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> My only brown bag. Aspinal of London Aerodrome briefcase.
> 
> View attachment 5046163


Love this! I think, between all the AoL bags I have seen here the last two weeks that are just so gorgeous and elegant, but simple, that I need to take another trip to their website...


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love this! I think, between all the AoL bags I have seen here the last two weeks that are just so gorgeous and elegant, but simple, that I need to take another trip to their website...



You do! I was truly heartbroken that the only women's style bag from the Aerodrome collection was sold out well before I found the brand...  Haven't seen it on the resale sites, and doubt I will...  It's based on the British WWII Spitfirefighter plane, and the level of detail is unreal. The lining is Air Force blue. The 'feet' have a spitfire look. On the briefcase, the lock looks like the firing button on the spitfire - you turn is to 'fire' to open, and back to 'safe' to lock. The dark brown leather matching the dark brown leather bomber jackets the pilots wore. Ok, I'll stop rambling now...  To be fair I do have a complaint about AoL: I really wish they'd do more stuff without the croc embossing - smooth and pebbled leathers.


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> My only brown bag. Aspinal of London Aerodrome briefcase.
> 
> View attachment 5046163





JenJBS said:


> You do! I was truly heartbroken that the only women's style bag from the Aerodrome collection was sold out well before I found the brand...  Haven't seen it on the resale sites, and doubt I will...  It's based on the British WWII Spitfirefighter plane, and the level of detail is unreal. The lining is Air Force blue. The 'feet' have a spitfire look. On the briefcase, the lock looks like the firing button on the spitfire - you turn is to 'fire' to open, and back to 'safe' to lock. The dark brown leather matching the dark brown leather bomber jackets the pilots wore. Ok, I'll stop rambling now...  To be fair I do have a complaint about AoL: I really wish they'd do more stuff without the croc embossing - smooth and pebbled leathers.


I love this bag so much! Which probably isn't a surprise to you. So I've been a litttttle obsessed with their stuff recently and have been checking out their sale/outlet page daily  you know, just in case something catches my eye (and many things caught my eye but I had to contain myself). I think they update their sale section pretty frequently, a few times a day. And more than once I've seen a women's top handle purse from the Aerodrome collection so check back often and you will be rewarded with what you're looking for. I've found several treasures thus far....


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> I love this bag so much! Which probably isn't a surprise to you. So I've been a litttttle obsessed with their stuff recently and have been checking out their sale/outlet page daily  you know, just in case something catches my eye (and many things caught my eye but I had to contain myself). I think they update their sale section pretty frequently, a few times a day. And more than once I've seen a women's top handle purse from the Aerodrome collection so check back often and you will be rewarded with what you're looking for. I've found several treasures thus far....



Thank you!  When I go to the item page for it, it says the style was discontinued... I will be haunting the sale page. Thank you!


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  When I go to the item page for it, it says the style was discontinued... I will be haunting the sale page. Thank you!


It is discontinued but AoL frequently brings out items from past collections onto their sales page. Hahaha I know their sales page so well now


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> It is discontinued but AoL frequently brings out items from past collections onto their sales page. Hahaha I know their sales page so well now



I see the 24hr bag (with top handles) on the sale page once in a while. I really hope they bring the mini back... I should probably just get the 24hr bag, and deal, but I want the mini size... So excited to know it pops up sometimes!


----------



## doni

ElainePG said:


> It's very early in the morning here, and I've only had a half cup of coffee, so my brain isn't awake yet. I'm confused by your first picture. How did you get all the book covers to be in black & white?



Oh dear. I get it, I am also noone without my first cup of coffee . These are (part of) the books that happen to have white covers, put together!


----------



## jblended

I'm happy to update that I'm properly shopping my own bag closet. I've been offered 3 bags for my birthday (by different friends) and didn't accept their kind offers! I must say, I was tempted for a minute, but being generally overwhelmed by my sizable collection, combined with the effect of the pandemic, has left me wanting to sit with what I own and appreciate it, rather than add more at this time.
I recall @msd_bags reached this point early last year (where she felt the direct impact of the pandemic on her bag journey), and I have been sitting in that same spot next to her for several months. 

Also, whilst conditioning my bags earlier, I came across a mini collection of mine that I had forgotten about, so thought I'd post a pic for @cowgirlsboots! My family of mice rivals yours, I believe! 
I actually have a 4th mouse, but that is my current keychain and not pictured here. It's got a sort of black and white cow print to it. Though they're hair-on-hide and should be prone to balding given that they're in and out of my bag whenever I need to access my keys, the mouse I'm currently using hasn't lost any hair in the 2.5 years I've been using it. I keep mints inside them; they're too tiny to hold anything else.




And now to catch up on the thread since I have managed to slip behind again...


----------



## mariliz11

jblended said:


> I'm happy to update that I'm properly shopping my own bag closet. I've been offered 3 bags for my birthday (by different friends) and didn't accept their kind offers! I must say, I was tempted for a minute, but being generally overwhelmed by my sizable collection, combined with the effect of the pandemic, has left me wanting to sit with what I own and appreciate it, rather than add more at this time.
> I recall @msd_bags reached this point early last year (where she felt the direct impact of the pandemic on her bag journey), and I have been sitting in that same spot next to her for several months.



that’s some serious self control! Congrats and happy belated birthday


----------



## jblended

mariliz11 said:


> that’s some serious self control! Congrats and happy belated birthday


Thank you!  But my birthday is actually not for a couple of weeks yet. They just wanted to know what colour bags I was missing from my collection before they purchased so they asked me, and that gave me the opportunity to decline the offer. I really am incredibly lucky to have such considerate friends, and luckier still that they are not offended when I say 'No, thank you'.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> I'm happy to update that I'm properly shopping my own bag closet. I've been offered 3 bags for my birthday (by different friends) and didn't accept their kind offers! I must say, I was tempted for a minute, but being generally overwhelmed by my sizable collection, combined with the effect of the pandemic, has left me wanting to sit with what I own and appreciate it, rather than add more at this time.
> I recall @msd_bags reached this point early last year (where she felt the direct impact of the pandemic on her bag journey), and I have been sitting in that same spot next to her for several months.
> 
> Also, whilst conditioning my bags earlier, I came across a mini collection of mine that I had forgotten about, so thought I'd post a pic for @cowgirlsboots! My family of mice rivals yours, I believe!
> I actually have a 4th mouse, but that is my current keychain and not pictured here. It's got a sort of black and white cow print to it. Though they're hair-on-hide and should be prone to balding given that they're in and out of my bag whenever I need to access my keys, the mouse I'm currently using hasn't lost any hair in the 2.5 years I've been using it. I keep mints inside them; they're too tiny to hold anything else.
> 
> View attachment 5046636
> 
> 
> And now to catch up on the thread since I have managed to slip behind again...


Don’t know if I could say no...good for you!!!!! To thine own self be true!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> My only brown bag. Aspinal of London Aerodrome briefcase.
> 
> View attachment 5046163


Gorgeous!


jblended said:


> I'm happy to update that I'm properly shopping my own bag closet. I've been offered 3 bags for my birthday (by different friends) and didn't accept their kind offers! I must say, I was tempted for a minute, but being generally overwhelmed by my sizable collection, combined with the effect of the pandemic, has left me wanting to sit with what I own and appreciate it, rather than add more at this time.
> I recall @msd_bags reached this point early last year (where she felt the direct impact of the pandemic on her bag journey), and I have been sitting in that same spot next to her for several months.
> 
> Also, whilst conditioning my bags earlier, I came across a mini collection of mine that I had forgotten about, so thought I'd post a pic for @cowgirlsboots! My family of mice rivals yours, I believe!
> I actually have a 4th mouse, but that is my current keychain and not pictured here. It's got a sort of black and white cow print to it. Though they're hair-on-hide and should be prone to balding given that they're in and out of my bag whenever I need to access my keys, the mouse I'm currently using hasn't lost any hair in the 2.5 years I've been using it. I keep mints inside them; they're too tiny to hold anything else.
> 
> View attachment 5046636
> 
> 
> And now to catch up on the thread since I have managed to slip behind again...


Very cute family of mini mice!  And congrats on staying firm and not yielding to temptation when it comes to bag additions and gifts.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Brown bags:  First up, my Dooney bags.  I also have an Alto and Florentine that are at my brother's place.  I usually visit every year and have just left them there to use when I go there.  I will see if I have pics and post if I can find them.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Since we don't have a separate week for beige, I have included my beige bags here.  Pictured are Ferragamo Vara (looks like this one could have been featured in pink week), LV Ellipse, Jumbo in dark chocolate brown, Gucci Lady Lock and Pochette Metis in turtledove.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Rounding it off with Delvaux Tempete, the Boxyz bag and the Ferragamo Joanne flap shoulder bag -- I love smooth leather!  
These were the hardest to photograph in terms of trying to get the true color.  Also, it has gotten a bit cloudy and maybe I should have taken them outside to take pictures.  Perhaps I will do it another day.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5046986
> 
> Rounding it off with Delvaux Tempete, the Boxyz bag and the Ferragamo Joanne flap shoulder bag -- I love smooth leather!
> These were the hardest to photograph in terms of trying to get the true color.  Also, it has gotten a bit cloudy and maybe I should have taken them outside to take pictures.  Perhaps I will do it another day.


Love the Joanne! Gorgeous color!


----------



## BowieFan1971

I listed 3 LV wallets (red Vernis, mono men’s and DE mini zippy), a LV card case in DE, a LV 4-key case in Vernis, LV Bucket GM and Gucci Abbey hobo. In addition to the Prada hobo and a Burberry cosmetic case and MJ wallet.

I want that Bolide!!!!! Keep your fingers crossed!!!! C’mon quick sales!!!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the Joanne! Gorgeous color!


Thank you!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I listed 3 LV wallets (red Vernis, mono men’s and DE mini zippy), a LV card case in DE, a LV 4-key case in Vernis, LV Bucket GM and Gucci Abbey hobo. In addition to the Prada hobo and a Burberry cosmetic case and MJ wallet.
> 
> I want that Bolide!!!!! Keep your fingers crossed!!!! C’mon quick sales!!!!!


Good luck with the listings!  Are you thinking of the Bolide in 31?  I think that's a great size!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Good luck with the listings!  Are you thinking of the Bolide in 31?  I think that's a great size!


Yep. In Gold, Clemence preferably. Open to some other leathers, but not Epsom or Evercolor...they are too stiff. I want a little sag to give it a little more of a relaxed feel


----------



## whateve

I have quite a few browns. The color is usually not my first choice but when buying vintage, often it is the only color available other than black.
These first three are the pride of my vintage Coach collection. All are extremely rare. 
1. watermelon satchel, early 70s. This was a popular and common style but very hard to find in suede.
2. Bonnie Cashin "Cash in Carry" arm tote 1960s
3. Bonnie Cashin double pocket flap bag early 1970s
	

		
			
		

		
	



These three are also vintage. 
1. Coach Ranch bag in mahogany, early 1990s
2. Coach Collegiate bag, 1980s - this is a new addition since last year
3. Dooney & Bourke
	

		
			
		

		
	



These are my more modern Coach bags. 
1. Coach Legacy duffle 2012 in cognac - I saw someone in Costco with this bag and immediately started looking for one. The color is gorgeous.
2. Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo 2008.
3. Coach Bleecker large flap in rust 2007.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I have quite a few browns. The color is usually not my first choice but when buying vintage, often it is the only color available other than black.
> These first three are the pride of my vintage Coach collection. All are extremely rare.
> 1. watermelon satchel, early 70s. This was a popular and common style but very hard to find in suede.
> 2. Bonnie Cashin "Cash in Carry" arm tote 1960s
> 3. Bonnie Cashin double pocket flap bag early 1970s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047171
> 
> These three are also vintage.
> 1. Coach Ranch bag in mahogany, early 1990s
> 2. Coach Collegiate bag, 1980s - this is a new addition since last year
> 3. Dooney & Bourke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047174
> 
> These are my more modern Coach bags.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle 2012 in cognac - I saw someone in Costco with this bag and immediately started looking for one. The color is gorgeous.
> 2. Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo 2008.
> 3. Coach Bleecker large flap in rust 2007.
> View attachment 5047176


The Collegiate!!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5046967
> 
> Since we don't have a separate week for beige, I have included my beige bags here.  Pictured are Ferragamo Vara (looks like this one could have been featured in pink week), LV Ellipse, Jumbo in dark chocolate brown, Gucci Lady Lock and Pochette Metis in turtledove.


All your bags are lovely. I adore the Ellipse. That was one of the first premium bags I had my eye on.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I listed 3 LV wallets (red Vernis, mono men’s and DE mini zippy), a LV card case in DE, a LV 4-key case in Vernis, LV Bucket GM and Gucci Abbey hobo. In addition to the Prada hobo and a Burberry cosmetic case and MJ wallet.
> 
> I want that Bolide!!!!! Keep your fingers crossed!!!! C’mon quick sales!!!!!


Fingers crossed!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I have quite a few browns. The color is usually not my first choice but when buying vintage, often it is the only color available other than black.
> These first three are the pride of my vintage Coach collection. All are extremely rare.
> 1. watermelon satchel, early 70s. This was a popular and common style but very hard to find in suede.
> 2. Bonnie Cashin "Cash in Carry" arm tote 1960s
> 3. Bonnie Cashin double pocket flap bag early 1970s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047171
> 
> These three are also vintage.
> 1. Coach Ranch bag in mahogany, early 1990s
> 2. Coach Collegiate bag, 1980s - this is a new addition since last year
> 3. Dooney & Bourke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047174
> 
> These are my more modern Coach bags.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle 2012 in cognac - I saw someone in Costco with this bag and immediately started looking for one. The color is gorgeous.
> 2. Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo 2008.
> 3. Coach Bleecker large flap in rust 2007.
> View attachment 5047176


These are where the leather really speaks to me. I wish they would make more like this again.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## keodi

BowieFan1971 said:


> Sorry, but the title of the best DH in the world is taken today. My first anniversary present, straight from France! I wanted her since the moment I saw her. She reminds me of my flemenco instructor and the color and the energy is....
> 
> I am a lucky woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044818
> View attachment 5044819


Congratulations! beautiful scarf! Happy anniversary!!


BowieFan1971 said:


> My happy week- brown and tan bags. The dark honey/camel color, like Coach British tan  or Saddle, Hermès Gold or Natural Barenia, and aged vachetta, is my favorite color leather. Warm, glowing, organic but rich and sophisticated. I have decided that my Bolide will be in this color, not black, because that is what makes my heart sing and since it will be my most expensive bag, I want my heart to sing every time I wear it. May get rid of D&B satchel and LV Bucket, Coach tote when I get Bolide.
> 
> -Straw bag with wooden handles from my son
> -Coach Bay tote
> -LV Saleya PM DE
> -LV Speedy 25 Mono
> -LV Bucket GM Mono
> -LV Alma PM Mono from my DH
> -Fendi Pequin canvas crossbody (my restoration bag)
> -Dooney and Bourke small satchel
> -LV Papillon 30 DE
> -Gucci Abby mono tote
> 
> View attachment 5044833
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044837


Beautiful collection of brown and tan


mariliz11 said:


> I think i’ll skip this week’s full showcase only because I have around 20ish brown/taupe bags and they’re not all stored in the same place! I can show my LV collection though (that has most of my browns) since I’ve posted it in another thread and my three other favorites the Gucci Dionysus, Gucci bamboo tote and Fendi pochette!
> View attachment 5044870
> View attachment 5044872


Beautiful collection


880 said:


> @dcooney4, adore your bag pics and love the RL. But, I think, nope, next month. If you cannot wear it, then it’s not in your monthly count  More importantly, did your DD find the perfect dress?
> 
> @mariliz11, love your last two group bag pics! Stunning collection! And, I’m a big fan of LV leopard shawls!
> 
> @BowieFan1971, don’t know how I missed it, but I love your brown bag curation! And the flamenco dancer! Well done of your DH! Happy Anniversary!
> 
> posting a pic of metallic below. The bag that I always wanted that sadly got away was a Cabat PM metallic, not sure if it was ottone. . . i wanted the pewter gunmetal color but  couldn’t bear the thought of paying full price. I still long for that bag, but I’m pretty sure the cabat doesn’t fit my lifestyle, so it’s for the best I never got one.
> 
> The clutch on top of the BV hobo is silver metallic H. The black stingray (Constance style) in the middle is somewhat iridescent, so it’s in the metallic group. And the multicolored canvas tote and backpack are ghurka with hand painted metallic stripes. My next custom metallic bag (perhaps later this year)  from @docride will be a taupe metallic.
> View attachment 5044887
> View attachment 5044969


I love  your collection, that Stingray is beautiful!


afroken said:


> Loved seeing everyone’s stunning brown & tan collection. It’s one of those colours that is neutral but also have so much variety at the same time. I only have three so far and love them.
> 
> This Gucci bag was passed down from my mom. She bought it about 10 years ago during a family trip to New York at the outlet mall. It looked so good on her! She finally let me have it a year ago. It still looks as good as the day she got it, the leather is smooshy with just a little bit of structure, and the hardware is still pristine.
> View attachment 5045199
> 
> Adding a photo of the back because it also looks very nice
> View attachment 5045200
> 
> 
> This bag is from Massaccesi. The leather is very thick and chewy, I love touching it and petting it!
> View attachment 5045201
> 
> 
> I got this Fendi Spy hobo earlier this year for a steal! The craftsmanship is exquisite, you can tell lots of work has been put into the little details. It was my first Fendi.
> View attachment 5045204


Lovely hobo bag collection! that Massaccesi I love hobos!


Jereni said:


> My brown and tan bags.
> 
> From back left:
> 
> Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir
> Celine ‘big bag’
> Fendi peekaboo
> Proenza Schouler PS11 tiny
> Coach mini Dreamer
> 
> View attachment 5045274
> 
> 
> I love brown/tan as a bag color almost as much as taupe and have like 2 or 3 I want at any given time.


Beautiful brown/tan collection!


JenJBS said:


> My only brown bag. Aspinal of London Aerodrome briefcase.
> 
> View attachment 5046163





JenJBS said:


> You do! I was truly heartbroken that the only women's style bag from the Aerodrome collection was sold out well before I found the brand...  Haven't seen it on the resale sites, and doubt I will...  It's based on the British WWII Spitfirefighter plane, and the level of detail is unreal. The lining is Air Force blue. The 'feet' have a spitfire look. On the briefcase, the lock looks like the firing button on the spitfire - you turn is to 'fire' to open, and back to 'safe' to lock. The dark brown leather matching the dark brown leather bomber jackets the pilots wore. Ok, I'll stop rambling now...  To be fair I do have a complaint about AoL: I* really wish they'd do more stuff without the croc embossing - smooth and pebbled leathers.*


Agreed!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5046967
> 
> Since we don't have a separate week for beige, I have included my beige bags here.  Pictured are Ferragamo Vara (looks like this one could have been featured in pink week), LV Ellipse, Jumbo in dark chocolate brown, Gucci Lady Lock and Pochette Metis in turtledove.


I love your beige, brown tan bag set, very diverse that LV Ellipse!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5046986
> 
> Rounding it off with Delvaux Tempete, the Boxyz bag and the Ferragamo Joanne flap shoulder bag -- I love smooth leather!
> These were the hardest to photograph in terms of trying to get the true color.  Also, it has gotten a bit cloudy and maybe I should have taken them outside to take pictures.  Perhaps I will do it another day.


Beautiful bag line up!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Yep. In Gold, Clemence preferably. Open to some other leathers, but not Epsom or Evercolor...they are too stiff. I want a little sag to give it a little more of a relaxed feel


Good plan! I can't wait to see it once she arrives!


whateve said:


> I have quite a few browns. The color is usually not my first choice but when buying vintage, often it is the only color available other than black.
> These first three are the pride of my vintage Coach collection. All are extremely rare.
> 1. watermelon satchel, early 70s. This was a popular and common style but very hard to find in suede.
> 2. Bonnie Cashin "Cash in Carry" arm tote 1960s
> 3. Bonnie Cashin double pocket flap bag early 1970s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047171
> 
> These three are also vintage.
> 1. Coach Ranch bag in mahogany, early 1990s
> 2. Coach Collegiate bag, 1980s - this is a new addition since last year
> 3. Dooney & Bourke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047174
> 
> These are my more modern Coach bags.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle 2012 in cognac - I saw someone in Costco with this bag and immediately started looking for one. The color is gorgeous.
> 2. Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo 2008.
> 3. Coach Bleecker large flap in rust 2007.
> View attachment 5047176


Great collection! I love the Coach Collegiate bag!


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> These are where the leather really speaks to me. I wish they would make more like this again.


Agreed!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Popping in with my $29.99 monogram pochette...


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> Agreed!



Thank you!   
Nice to know it isn't just me.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Popping in with my $29.99 monogram pochette...


How did you get such a great deal?!!


----------



## whateve

I had ordered a bag at the end of March but didn't count it in my ins. I'm glad I didn't. They didn't send me the right thing and now the bag I ordered is sold out.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I had ordered a bag at the end of March but didn't count it in my ins. I'm glad I didn't. They didn't send me the right thing and now the bag I ordered is sold out.


That stinks!


----------



## Jereni

Another misc question for the group - are there any companies you use for making custom straps or hardware for bags?


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Another misc question for the group - are there any companies you use for making custom straps or hardware for bags?


I use Soretro for custom straps . For leather plainer ones I use Mautto .


----------



## mariliz11

Jereni said:


> Another misc question for the group - are there any companies you use for making custom straps or hardware for bags?


Amazon or Etsy for chain straps


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I had ordered a bag at the end of March but didn't count it in my ins. I'm glad I didn't. They didn't send me the right thing and now the bag I ordered is sold out.


Who was it? I like to know who gives good service and who doesn’t.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5046953
> 
> Brown bags:  First up, my Dooney bags.  I also have an Alto and Florentine that are at my brother's place.  I usually visit every year and have just left them there to use when I go there.  I will see if I have pics and post if I can find them.


beautiful, I really like the woven handle! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5046967
> 
> Since we don't have a separate week for beige, I have included my beige bags here.  Pictured are Ferragamo Vara (looks like this one could have been featured in pink week), LV Ellipse, Jumbo in dark chocolate brown, Gucci Lady Lock and Pochette Metis in turtledove.


your Lady Lock is beautiful - the bamboo handle! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5046986
> 
> Rounding it off with Delvaux Tempete, the Boxyz bag and the Ferragamo Joanne flap shoulder bag -- I love smooth leather!
> These were the hardest to photograph in terms of trying to get the true color.  Also, it has gotten a bit cloudy and maybe I should have taken them outside to take pictures.  Perhaps I will do it another day.


these are gorgeous! I’ve been tempted by Delvaux, they look so well made. 


whateve said:


> I have quite a few browns. The color is usually not my first choice but when buying vintage, often it is the only color available other than black.
> These first three are the pride of my vintage Coach collection. All are extremely rare.
> 1. watermelon satchel, early 70s. This was a popular and common style but very hard to find in suede.
> 2. Bonnie Cashin "Cash in Carry" arm tote 1960s
> 3. Bonnie Cashin double pocket flap bag early 1970s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047171
> 
> These three are also vintage.
> 1. Coach Ranch bag in mahogany, early 1990s
> 2. Coach Collegiate bag, 1980s - this is a new addition since last year
> 3. Dooney & Bourke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047174
> 
> These are my more modern Coach bags.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle 2012 in cognac - I saw someone in Costco with this bag and immediately started looking for one. The color is gorgeous.
> 2. Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo 2008.
> 3. Coach Bleecker large flap in rust 2007.
> View attachment 5047176


Wow wow wow! Do your Bonnie Cashins have the fun contrast lining? So fun to open that little kiss lock and see the stripes!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> When tPF first added the O.G. designation, I had no idea what it stood for. I thought maybe Old Goat??? Shows how out of touch (old) I am.


I feel like an old goat, for sure. Several months ago a friend asked me what it stands for, and when I found out and told her we both just rolled our eyes. And now I'm one!


----------



## momasaurus

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5046986
> 
> Rounding it off with Delvaux Tempete, the Boxyz bag and the Ferragamo Joanne flap shoulder bag -- I love smooth leather!
> These were the hardest to photograph in terms of trying to get the true color.  Also, it has gotten a bit cloudy and maybe I should have taken them outside to take pictures.  Perhaps I will do it another day.


YOur beiges and browns are so lovely!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> I feel like an old goat, for sure. Several months ago a friend asked me what it stands for, and when I found out and told her we both just rolled our eyes. And now I'm one!


Goats are tough! To be an old goat in the wild, you have to be a badass! Ever watch a mountain goat run up a rocky cliff face?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> How did you get such a great deal?!!



Two years ago at Value Village! They thought it was a replica.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I have quite a few browns. The color is usually not my first choice but when buying vintage, often it is the only color available other than black.
> These first three are the pride of my vintage Coach collection. All are extremely rare.
> 1. watermelon satchel, early 70s. This was a popular and common style but very hard to find in suede.
> 2. Bonnie Cashin "Cash in Carry" arm tote 1960s
> 3. Bonnie Cashin double pocket flap bag early 1970s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047171
> 
> These three are also vintage.
> 1. Coach Ranch bag in mahogany, early 1990s
> 2. Coach Collegiate bag, 1980s - this is a new addition since last year
> 3. Dooney & Bourke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047174
> 
> These are my more modern Coach bags.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle 2012 in cognac - I saw someone in Costco with this bag and immediately started looking for one. The color is gorgeous.
> 2. Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo 2008.
> 3. Coach Bleecker large flap in rust 2007.
> View attachment 5047176


Beautiful dark chocolate brown bags -- all that luscious leather!
That's interesting that brown is one of the more easily available colors (other than black) when looking at vintage.  What about red? 


dcooney4 said:


> All your bags are lovely. I adore the Ellipse. That was one of the first premium bags I had my eye on.


Thank you!  I absolutely love the unique shape of the Ellipse and how easy it is to see everything inside when opened.  Such a chic bag!  I have been exploring discontinued styles and vintage bags and it's a slippery slope!


keodi said:


> I love your beige, brown tan bag set, very diverse that LV Ellipse!
> 
> Beautiful bag line up!


Thank you!  I adore brown bags!


Cookiefiend said:


> beautiful, I really like the woven handle!
> 
> your Lady Lock is beautiful - the bamboo handle!
> 
> these are gorgeous! I’ve been tempted by Delvaux, they look so well made.


The Lady Lock is one of the few styles I have that does not have a shoulder strap.  I guess I could look for one but with this style, I am happy to carry it by hand.  In fact I think it looks best when hand-held.   Thanks for the compliments!  And yes, the quality of Delvaux is impeccable.


momasaurus said:


> YOur beiges and browns are so lovely!


Beiges and browns are some of my favorite colors.  Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Sold my first premium bag in posh . I hope they are careful with it when they authenticate it. It is so pristine. Fingers crossed it all gets to the buyer in the same condition I sent it in. I am not the most trusting person and sending my new premium bag out makes me so nervous. I have had wonderful experiences with them in my regular stuff , so here’s hoping.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> Sold my first premium bag in posh . I hope they are careful with it when they authenticate it. It is so pristine. Fingers crossed it all gets to the buyer in the same condition I sent it in. I am not the most trusting person and sending my new premium bag out makes me so nervous. I have had wonderful experiences with them in my regular stuff , so here’s hoping.



i just know it’ll work out


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> Sold my first premium bag in posh . I hope they are careful with it when they authenticate it. It is so pristine. Fingers crossed it all gets to the buyer in the same condition I sent it in. I am not the most trusting person and sending my new premium bag out makes me so nervous. I have had wonderful experiences with them in my regular stuff , so here’s hoping.


Congrats on the sale!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Sold my first premium bag in posh . I hope they are careful with it when they authenticate it. It is so pristine. Fingers crossed it all gets to the buyer in the same condition I sent it in. I am not the most trusting person and sending my new premium bag out makes me so nervous. I have had wonderful experiences with them in my regular stuff , so here’s hoping.


Both bought and sold a bag that had to go through PM authentication. Not an issue either time. If anything, it will prevent someone from saying you sent them a damaged bag because it went through them.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Both bought and sold a bag that had to go through PM authentication. Not an issue either time. If anything, it will prevent someone from saying you sent them a damaged bag because it went through them.


Thank you! I feel much better now.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> I'm happy to update that I'm properly shopping my own bag closet. I've been offered 3 bags for my birthday (by different friends) and didn't accept their kind offers! I must say, I was tempted for a minute, but being generally overwhelmed by my sizable collection, combined with the effect of the pandemic, has left me wanting to sit with what I own and appreciate it, rather than add more at this time.
> I recall @msd_bags reached this point early last year (where she felt the direct impact of the pandemic on her bag journey), and I have been sitting in that same spot next to her for several months.
> 
> Also, whilst conditioning my bags earlier, I came across a mini collection of mine that I had forgotten about, so thought I'd post a pic for @cowgirlsboots! My family of mice rivals yours, I believe!
> I actually have a 4th mouse, but that is my current keychain and not pictured here. It's got a sort of black and white cow print to it. Though they're hair-on-hide and should be prone to balding given that they're in and out of my bag whenever I need to access my keys, the mouse I'm currently using hasn't lost any hair in the 2.5 years I've been using it. I keep mints inside them; they're too tiny to hold anything else.
> 
> View attachment 5046636
> 
> 
> And now to catch up on the thread since I have managed to slip behind again...


Happy to hear you’ve settled down a bit on your collection!  Really, with our situation here in my country, I’ve lost interest in adding to my bag collection.  Who knows though how long this feeling would last. 
——
The past couple of weeks have been hard for me.  Somehow this second wave of cases here has me at a high level of anxiety, and consequently, my blood pressure too. Trying to relax despite everything plus the demands of my job.  So, bags are far from my thoughts lately.


----------



## BowieFan1971

msd_bags said:


> Happy to hear you’ve settled down a bit on your collection!  Really, with our situation here in my country, I’ve lost interest in adding to my bag collection.  Who knows though how long this feeling would last.
> ——
> The past couple of weeks have been hard for me.  Somehow this second wave of cases here has me at a high level of anxiety, and consequently, my blood pressure too. Trying to relax despite everything plus the demands of my job.  So, bags are far from my thoughts lately.


Hugs! It’s going to be ok.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I had ordered a bag at the end of March but didn't count it in my ins. I'm glad I didn't. They didn't send me the right thing and now the bag I ordered is sold out.


Is this the lovely pink (cerise?) that everyone was revealing recently?! I hope not! 
So sorry that happened. It's unusual for Coach (assuming I'm thinking of the right bag). They normally send out scuffed returns but I've not heard of them sending out a wrong bag entirely!  



dcooney4 said:


> Sold my first premium bag in posh .


Congratulations! 


msd_bags said:


> The past couple of weeks have been hard for me.


The numbers are terrifying and the stress associated with this wave is probably worse than the first wave. No wonder it is taking its toll on you. Just take one day at a time and trust that we'll get through this. We're all here for you!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Who was it? I like to know who gives good service and who doesn’t.


It was Coach online factory store. I suspected I would get a return because it had been sold out earlier. When I bought it, there were only 2 left and it took me 1/2 hour to get it into my cart. I haven't been able to get through on the phone. I sent them a message but I don't know how long it takes for them to respond. I think someone returned a different item in the bag for the purse I bought so someone picking it up in the warehouse would have assumed they were packing up the right item.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> beautiful, I really like the woven handle!
> 
> your Lady Lock is beautiful - the bamboo handle!
> 
> these are gorgeous! I’ve been tempted by Delvaux, they look so well made.
> 
> Wow wow wow! Do your Bonnie Cashins have the fun contrast lining? So fun to open that little kiss lock and see the stripes!


Thank you! The only Bonnie Cashin that has fun lining is the long arm tote. It was made earlier than the more common striped lining. It has stripes too but not in the same colors as she used later. I used to have a pink bag with that striped lining. I hope I'll find a larger version of that bag someday.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Is this the lovely pink (cerise?) that everyone was revealing recently?! I hope not!
> So sorry that happened. It's unusual for Coach (assuming I'm thinking of the right bag). They normally send out scuffed returns but I've not heard of them sending out a wrong bag entirely!
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> The numbers are terrifying and the stress associated with this wave is probably worse than the first wave. No wonder it is taking its toll on you. Just take one day at a time and trust that we'll get through this. We're all here for you!


Yes, it was the beautiful cerise!


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Beautiful dark chocolate brown bags -- all that luscious leather!
> That's interesting that brown is one of the more easily available colors (other than black) when looking at vintage.  What about red?
> 
> Thank you!  I absolutely love the unique shape of the Ellipse and how easy it is to see everything inside when opened.  Such a chic bag!  I have been exploring discontinued styles and vintage bags and it's a slippery slope!
> 
> Thank you!  I adore brown bags!
> 
> The Lady Lock is one of the few styles I have that does not have a shoulder strap.  I guess I could look for one but with this style, I am happy to carry it by hand.  In fact I think it looks best when hand-held.   Thanks for the compliments!  And yes, the quality of Delvaux is impeccable.
> 
> Beiges and browns are some of my favorite colors.  Thank you!


Thank you! I think they made more of the neutral colors because those were the colors people bought most often. On top of that, lighter and brighter colors didn't survive as well over time without getting stained or faded. It is easier to find light and bright colors small bags in good condition because people didn't use them as everyday bags. Coach vintage red leather is gorgeous. It was a standard color every year. Many years, red was the only standard color that wasn't a neutral.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> It was Coach online factory store. I suspected I would get a return because it had been sold out earlier. When I bought it, there were only 2 left and it took me 1/2 hour to get it into my cart. I haven't been able to get through on the phone. I sent them a message but I don't know how long it takes for them to respond. I think someone returned a different item in the bag for the purse I bought so someone picking it up in the warehouse would have assumed they were packing up the right item.



I found a Coach Dakota 31 in oxblood yesterday and it made me think about you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Beautiful dark chocolate brown bags -- all that luscious leather!
> That's interesting that brown is one of the more easily available colors (other than black) when looking at vintage.  What about red?
> 
> Thank you!  I absolutely love the unique shape of the Ellipse and how easy it is to see everything inside when opened.  Such a chic bag!  I have been exploring discontinued styles and vintage bags and it's a slippery slope!
> 
> Thank you!  I adore brown bags!
> 
> The Lady Lock is one of the few styles I have that does not have a shoulder strap.  I guess I could look for one but with this style, I am happy to carry it by hand.  In fact I think it looks best when hand-held.   Thanks for the compliments!  And yes, the quality of Delvaux is impeccable.
> 
> Beiges and browns are some of my favorite colors.  Thank you!



Yes! I adore geometrically shaped bags. Sooo unique and unusual.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

*I'm thinking about buying this bag. Tell me all your thoughts.*


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Not me or my pets in the pics.


----------



## afroken

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5047845
> View attachment 5047846
> View attachment 5047847
> View attachment 5047848
> View attachment 5047849
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking about buying this bag. Tell me all your thoughts.*


I love this bag!  And the colour! Is this Celine?

ETA: if not Céline, can you share the designer/brand? It’s stunning!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5047845
> View attachment 5047846
> View attachment 5047847
> View attachment 5047848
> View attachment 5047849
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking about buying this bag. Tell me all your thoughts.*


LOVE. IT!!!!! It is very you!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

As I´ve been away for a while I´m late with my *March stats*:

7 vintage bags out ("march them out the door....")
1 vintage bag in (super cheap and still I´m not sure whether I´ll keep it, though)
no premier bags in or out, no slgs in or out


----------



## More bags

@baghabitz34 great stats and bag usage. I liked this comment, *"I’m not looking to downsize my collection. I am however working on moving out stuff that no longer suits me, is too worn, etc."*
@afroken I agree with your comment, "Collecting books is like curating your bag collection, there may be many books that you like, just like with bags, but it's not realistic nor financially feasible to get all of them. So you select the few that you want to keep physical copies of (such as a particular edition of a favourite book or art books), and the rest you can put on your e-reader."
Congratulations, too, on your new AoL Mayfair bag - the bordeaux is stunning and I love your picture.
@jblended kudos on your amazing core collection of books. I loved your stories and especially enjoyed hearing about your autographed complete works of Shakespeare by the Reduced Shakespeare Company.



ElainePG said:


> I had to take a second look at Kermit before I got it… omg, that is sad & hysterical at the same time!!! Thank you for the giggle.


Thank you Elaine.

@880 spectacular beige, etoupe, tan, ebene and white bags pictures! 
I am still using Cooks Illustrated and America's Test Kitchen magazines and recipes online.

@JenJBS your Orchid Behno is so pretty!
@BowieFan1971 congratulations on your Puzzle scarf. It looks great on you!


Jereni said:


> I like your list a lot - simple and makes perfect sense. Feel the same about many of your likes.


Thanks Jereni!


Jereni said:


> Just FYI I stole this Kermit photo and sent it to like everyone I’ve ever met. This made my day, I laughed so hard. Thank you for sharing.


Ha ha, be my guest! I'm glad it made you laugh.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

brown bags....

Here are some of mine: 
Dior St. Germain (2006), My Dior large pockets (sorry, not sure about the year- 2005? 2007? )





40ies croc bag




50ies frame bags (the snakeskin might be older)




60ies frame bags: Gabor and Mädler (paired with modern shoes)





my workhose: Jaguar 60ies




and a 60ies Goldpfeil


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> brown bags....
> 
> Here are some of mine:
> Dior St. Germain (2006), My Dior large pockets (sorry, not sure about the year- 2005? 2007? )
> 
> View attachment 5048045
> View attachment 5048049
> 
> 
> 40ies croc bag
> 
> View attachment 5048062
> 
> 
> 50ies frame bags (the snakeskin might be older)
> 
> View attachment 5048063
> 
> 
> 60ies frame bags: Gabor and Mädler (paired with modern shoes)
> 
> View attachment 5048059
> View attachment 5048060
> 
> 
> my workhose: Jaguar 60ies
> 
> View attachment 5048061
> 
> 
> and a 60ies Goldpfeil
> 
> View attachment 5048064


Love the bag/shoe combos, especially the two tone pumps!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Just for giggles - a few pic of my books!
> View attachment 5042774
> View attachment 5042775
> View attachment 5042776


I adore these photos. Your books remind me of that line in The Velveteen Rabbit. About becoming "real" when you've been loved so much that your fur has been rubbed off. You for sure love your books!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I adore these photos. Your books remind me of that line in The Velveteen Rabbit. About becoming "real" when you've been loved so much that your fur has been rubbed off. You for sure love your books!


Thats the sweetest thing I think anyone has ever said to me. Thank you Elaine! ❤❤❤


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the bag/shoe combos, especially the two tone pumps!!!!



Thank-you! 
It was quite tricky to find matching shoes. The two-tone shoes are Zara, I think.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everyone! Even more updates:
> 
> The cosmic blossom pochette sale cleared! I now have the money - yay!
> 
> ANOTHER UPDATE: I want the stupid papillon haha.


So glad to hear it. I know you're breathing much easier now.


Kimbashop said:


> Bag Stats:
> 2 out (4 by the end of the day as I'm giving a couple of bags to my neighbor)
> 3 in
> 2 listed
> 
> I love the 3 that came in. I'm still in my "formative" years of bag collecting-- didn't start until 5 years ago and still figuring out what I like. So I have really appreciated reading everyone's likes and dislikes, some of which I share and others I hadn't thought of before but were helpful.
> 
> Likes:
> 
> softly structured satchels and hobos
> crossbody bags that are small and structured
> vintage and vintage-inspired bags
> no logos
> classic styles
> school-style satchels
> soft leather with a sheen
> box leather
> slim profiles
> minimal backpacks
> Dislikes
> 
> bags with lots of logos
> fussy bags with lots of things going on; the exception is the Bal moto bag design, which seems to keep all of those elements (tassels, hardware, stitching) in perfect order
> big structured bags in stiff leather
> wide, boxy bags
> Unclear
> 
> totes -- I don't totally dislike them because  I own a number of them! I should clarify that I find them useful for lots of things like shopping, work-life, carrying things to the beach, etc. But if I have to choose a bag for the day, I wouldn't choose my totes. I prefer a single handle or crossbody instead.
> The 3 bags that came in represent my leanings toward vintage bags, but they are new in style for me because of how structured they are. These are Aspinal of London Mayfair bags (I'm bag twins with @afroken with both of these bags. And thanks to @JenJBS for introducing me to this company). One is the older style which is a bit longer than their updated version. They have a mirror pocket, a feature from a lot of bags from the 50s and a top handle, but they also have lovely crossbody straps which makes them easy errand/day bags. The quality is exceptional and they seem to have ongoing sales on their bags.
> 
> These two are not this bright in inside light. In fact, the red bag is actually a deep burgundy:
> View attachment 5044156
> 
> 
> The third bag is so "me" that I can't seem to put it down: a softly structured, classic, minimal, and elegant design, great organization in terms of compartments and layout, multiple ways of carrying, and just a touch of bling. It is a discontinued Ferragamo style called Sofia that I got for a total steal. I love this bag so darn much that I may just start collecting them in different colors. It has a bit of a Bal City vibe, but can be dressed up a bit more, I think:
> View attachment 5044158


I just love the "slouch" on your Sofia bag. I was starting to get all excited (even though I had managed to clear out five bags) and then I saw that it was discontinued. Near miss!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday we were out shopping with dd to find a bridal shower dress. We were in Ralph Lauren the one with the purple labels. I saw a love tan crossbody with a suede interior. I told my husband jokingly that would make a great mothers day gift knowing full well it was over a month away. What I did not think about is how much my husband hates to shop for gifts. Now I have a bag I can't have till mothers day. Do I count it as an in this month since it is in the house or next month when I actually get to have it? I was leaning towards this month even though I wanted to have a month of no ins.


I say count it next month. A months of no ins is worth it, and besides, you're not getting to carry it!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Sorry, but the title of the best DH in the world is taken today. My first anniversary present, straight from France! I wanted her since the moment I saw her. She reminds me of my flemenco instructor and the color and the energy is....
> 
> I am a lucky woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044818
> View attachment 5044819


This is incredible! Kudos to DH. Happy Anniversary, dear.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## keodi

msd_bags said:


> Happy to hear you’ve settled down a bit on your collection!  Really, with our situation here in my country, I’ve lost interest in adding to my bag collection.  Who knows though how long this feeling would last.
> ——
> The past couple of weeks have been hard for me.  Somehow this second wave of cases here has me at a high level of anxiety, and consequently, my blood pressure too. Trying to relax despite everything plus the demands of my job.  So, bags are far from my thoughts lately.


Hang in there!



SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5047845
> View attachment 5047846
> View attachment 5047847
> View attachment 5047848
> View attachment 5047849
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking about buying this bag. Tell me all your thoughts.*


I love it! you should get it!


cowgirlsboots said:


> brown bags....
> 
> Here are some of mine:
> Dior St. Germain (2006), My Dior large pockets (sorry, not sure about the year- 2005? 2007? )
> 
> View attachment 5048045
> View attachment 5048049
> 
> 
> 40ies croc bag
> 
> View attachment 5048062
> 
> 
> 50ies frame bags (the snakeskin might be older)
> 
> View attachment 5048063
> 
> 
> 60ies frame bags: Gabor and Mädler (paired with modern shoes)
> 
> View attachment 5048059
> View attachment 5048060
> 
> 
> my workhose: Jaguar 60ies
> 
> View attachment 5048061
> 
> 
> and a 60ies Goldpfeil
> 
> View attachment 5048064


Beautiful bags!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Happy to hear you’ve settled down a bit on your collection!  Really, with our situation here in my country, I’ve lost interest in adding to my bag collection.  Who knows though how long this feeling would last.
> ——
> The past couple of weeks have been hard for me.  Somehow this second wave of cases here has me at a high level of anxiety, and consequently, my blood pressure too. Trying to relax despite everything plus the demands of my job.  So, bags are far from my thoughts lately.


I hope things calm down soon. Have you tried adult coloring books or just a sketch pad and a pencil. These can be relaxing. You could design your perfect bag on a sketch or just make pretty colored squiggles, what ever makes you happy.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Not me or my pets in the pics.


I thought did you get a new dog. Also love her boots. The bag is beautiful but very big. Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> As I´ve been away for a while I´m late with my *March stats*:
> 
> 7 vintage bags out ("march them out the door....")
> 1 vintage bag in (super cheap and still I´m not sure whether I´ll keep it, though)
> no premier bags in or out, no slgs in or out


Wow way to go!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> brown bags....
> 
> Here are some of mine:
> Dior St. Germain (2006), My Dior large pockets (sorry, not sure about the year- 2005? 2007? )
> 
> View attachment 5048045
> View attachment 5048049
> 
> 
> 40ies croc bag
> 
> View attachment 5048062
> 
> 
> 50ies frame bags (the snakeskin might be older)
> 
> View attachment 5048063
> 
> 
> 60ies frame bags: Gabor and Mädler (paired with modern shoes)
> 
> View attachment 5048059
> View attachment 5048060
> 
> 
> my workhose: Jaguar 60ies
> 
> View attachment 5048061
> 
> 
> and a 60ies Goldpfeil
> 
> View attachment 5048064


I love those 60‘s frame bags and matching shoes.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I say count it next month. A months of no ins is worth it, and besides, you're not getting to carry it!


I think you are right. I made a mark in the may bag list so I don’t forget. If I counted it in now I will just allow myself to get something else if I see it. Having 0 in would be wonderful, specially since I just sold two. Only one was premium though.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> As I´ve been away for a while I´m late with my *March stats*:
> 
> 7 vintage bags out ("march them out the door....")
> 1 vintage bag in (super cheap and still I´m not sure whether I´ll keep it, though)
> no premier bags in or out, no slgs in or out



Welcome back! Great stats! 
Your brown bags are beautiful.




More bags said:


> @JenJBS your Orchid Behno is so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

afroken said:


> I love this bag!  And the colour! Is this Celine?
> 
> ETA: if not Céline, can you share the designer/brand? It’s stunning!







__





						Handmade Leather Handbags | Caro Accessories
					

CARO, biedt een doordacht assortiment van tijdloze lederen handtassen, die iedere outfit van de zelfbewuste vrouw nog meer uitstraling geeft. Iedere tas wordt met passie vervaardigd in eigen atelier met oog voor detail en respect voor de ambacht.




					www.caroaccessories.com
				






BowieFan1971 said:


> LOVE. IT!!!!! It is very you!!!!!!





keodi said:


> I love it! you should get it!





dcooney4 said:


> The bag is beautiful but very big. Is that what you are looking for?


I think so yes. For this style.
I'm going to get it ❤️


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5047845
> View attachment 5047846
> View attachment 5047847
> View attachment 5047848
> View attachment 5047849
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking about buying this bag. Tell me all your thoughts.*


I like it! The inside is gorgeous! I love the shape. My only concern would be how deep it is. It sticks out quite far from the body. I wonder if that would be uncomfortable or if it would bump into things.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> brown bags....
> 
> Here are some of mine:
> Dior St. Germain (2006), My Dior large pockets (sorry, not sure about the year- 2005? 2007? )
> 
> View attachment 5048045
> View attachment 5048049
> 
> 
> 40ies croc bag
> 
> View attachment 5048062
> 
> 
> 50ies frame bags (the snakeskin might be older)
> 
> View attachment 5048063
> 
> 
> 60ies frame bags: Gabor and Mädler (paired with modern shoes)
> 
> View attachment 5048059
> View attachment 5048060
> 
> 
> my workhose: Jaguar 60ies
> 
> View attachment 5048061
> 
> 
> and a 60ies Goldpfeil
> 
> View attachment 5048064


I love your frame bags! The large pockets Dior is amazing!


----------



## whateve

Good news! Coach sent me a return shipping label for the wrong bag and is overnighting the right bag!


----------



## Jereni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5047845
> View attachment 5047846
> View attachment 5047847
> View attachment 5047848
> View attachment 5047849
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking about buying this bag. Tell me all your thoughts.*



Gorgeous color! The style reminds me of the Celine big bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Good news! Coach sent me a return shipping label for the wrong bag and is overnighting the right bag!


Yay!!!! Fingers crossed it is in perfect condition!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

A pleasant surprise....someone gifted me a bunch of dust bags so I can put my pillowcases back in the linen closet where they belong instead of use them to store bags (the downside of preloved....few come with dust bags). After I got them swapped out and moved out the bags I am selling, I looked and saw that I have less bags than I thought. I only have 22, and even adding with a red bag from Italy, a casual black bag and my beloved Bolide, I will still only be at 25. And there are 2-4 that I may get rid of once things go back to normal and I see if I use them. I thought I was overboard on bags, but I am not! Now if the ones I have listed just sell already!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> brown bags....
> 
> Here are some of mine:
> Dior St. Germain (2006), My Dior large pockets (sorry, not sure about the year- 2005? 2007? )
> 
> View attachment 5048045
> View attachment 5048049
> 
> 
> 40ies croc bag
> 
> View attachment 5048062
> 
> 
> 50ies frame bags (the snakeskin might be older)
> 
> View attachment 5048063
> 
> 
> 60ies frame bags: Gabor and Mädler (paired with modern shoes)
> 
> View attachment 5048059
> View attachment 5048060
> 
> 
> my workhose: Jaguar 60ies
> 
> View attachment 5048061
> 
> 
> and a 60ies Goldpfeil
> 
> View attachment 5048064


Gorgeous bags, I really like that croc bag! 


whateve said:


> Good news! Coach sent me a return shipping label for the wrong bag and is overnighting the right bag!


Woo HOoo!! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> A pleasant surprise....someone gifted me a bunch of dust bags so I can put my pillowcases back in the linen closet where they belong instead of use them to store bags (the downside of preloved....few come with dust bags). After I got them swapped out and moved out the bags I am selling, I looked and saw that I have less bags than I thought. I only have 22, and even adding with a red bag from Italy, a casual black bag and my beloved Bolide, I will still only be at 25. And there are 2-4 that I may get rid of once things go back to normal and I see if I use them. I thought I was overboard on bags, but I am not! Now if the ones I have listed just sell already!!!!!!!


I hope they sell quick!

I bought several plain beige bags online (somewhere - brain fade right now) so that all my bags have the same dust bag. It gives the closet a more - uh - uniform look that I prefer. 
I have the same number of bags, and that includes the bags that I count as 'seasonal/travel/special occasion... frankly - that's the Goldilock's Number for me - just right, not too much, not too little.

(though I occasionally think it's too much, but that's just crazy talk... everyone needs 3 red bags - amiright?)


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous bags, I really like that croc bag!
> 
> Woo HOoo!!
> 
> I hope they sell quick!
> 
> I bought several plain beige bags online (somewhere - brain fade right now) so that all my bags have the same dust bag. It gives the closet a more - uh - uniform look that I prefer.
> I have the same number of bags, and that includes the bags that I count as 'seasonal/travel/special occasion... frankly - that's the Goldilock's Number for me - just right, not too much, not too little.
> 
> (though I occasionally think it's too much, but that's just crazy talk... everyone needs 3 red bags - amiright?)


Of course! I have 3, getting one in Italy, so that will be 4. May move 1-2 out, TBD. Red is a neutral!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

It is rather deep but it cinches shut, at least! And less than €500!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Good news! Coach sent me a return shipping label for the wrong bag and is overnighting the right bag!



Yay!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> A pleasant surprise....someone gifted me a bunch of dust bags so I can put my pillowcases back in the linen closet where they belong instead of use them to store bags (the downside of preloved....few come with dust bags). After I got them swapped out and moved out the bags I am selling, I looked and saw that I have less bags than I thought. I only have 22, and even adding with a red bag from Italy, a casual black bag and my beloved Bolide, I will still only be at 25. And there are 2-4 that I may get rid of once things go back to normal and I see if I use them. I thought I was overboard on bags, but I am not! Now if the ones I have listed just sell already!!!!!!!



That's impressive!   Good for you!


----------



## jblended

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm thinking about buying this bag. Tell me all your thoughts.


I would pay a small fortune for the cat and the dog in the picture! 
Gorgeous bag. Like others have said, I would find it too wide at the base so it may stick out quite far from your body, but that's not an issue for everyone.
...
Oh I see you got it already! Yay, congrats! It is super pretty!


cowgirlsboots said:


> As I´ve been away for a while I´m late with my *March stats*:
> 
> 7 vintage bags out ("march them out the door....")
> 1 vintage bag in (super cheap and still I´m not sure whether I´ll keep it, though)
> no premier bags in or out, no slgs in or out


Amazing stats!


More bags said:


> @jblended kudos on your amazing core collection of books. I loved your stories and especially enjoyed hearing about your autographed complete works of Shakespeare by the Reduced Shakespeare Company.


You're so kind! Thank you 


dcooney4 said:


> I hope things calm down soon. Have you tried adult coloring books or just a sketch pad and a pencil. These can be relaxing. You could design your perfect bag on a sketch or just make pretty colored squiggles, what ever makes you happy.


Great suggestion! 



whateve said:


> Good news! Coach sent me a return shipping label for the wrong bag and is overnighting the right bag!


Yay! I cannot wait for this reveal! 
I hope it's all factory wrapped for you! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> A pleasant surprise....someone gifted me a bunch of dust bags so I can put my pillowcases back in the linen closet where they belong instead of use them to store bags (the downside of preloved....few come with dust bags). After I got them swapped out and moved out the bags I am selling, I looked and saw that I have less bags than I thought. I only have 22, and even adding with a red bag from Italy, a casual black bag and my beloved Bolide, I will still only be at 25. And there are 2-4 that I may get rid of once things go back to normal and I see if I use them. I thought I was overboard on bags, but I am not! Now if the ones I have listed just sell already!!!!!!!


Congrats on all of this! Awesome stuff. 


Cookiefiend said:


> (though I occasionally think it's too much, but that's just crazy talk... everyone needs 3 red bags - amiright?)


----------



## doni

Most of my bags are within the brown/tan family (love browns specially rich browns and rusts) so I thought I would contribute this week, but haven’t got round to it.



BowieFan1971 said:


> A pleasant surprise....someone gifted me a bunch of dust bags so I can put my pillowcases back in the linen closet where they belong instead of use them to store bags (the downside of preloved....few come with dust bags). After I got them swapped out and moved out the bags I am selling, I looked and saw that I have less bags than I thought. I only have 22, and even adding with a red bag from Italy, a casual black bag and my beloved Bolide, I will still only be at 25. And there are 2-4 that I may get rid of once things go back to normal and I see if I use them. I thought I was overboard on bags, but I am not! Now if the ones I have listed just sell already!!!!!!!



Now, _that_ is a nice surprise! Perhaps I should go count my bags too.

I need HELP. Since I am enjoying my new BV little Spring tulip so much I am reconsidering my whole bag wardrobe (again). I feel all I want is bags with NO hardware. No logos, no nothing.  I find I need white, and green... I am still considering the Loewe’s Balloon (I don’t have any bucket bag and it is so beautiful), and now they are coming with the Paula’s collection full of vibrant baskets that scream Summer. And I am also looking at the big Bulb, and thinking, wouldn’t it make such a great fit everything shoulder bag... And considering a small BV in minimal white... Oh dear...


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Most of my bags are within the brown/tan family (love browns specially rich browns and rusts) so I thought I would contribute this week, but haven’t got round to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, _that_ is a nice surprise! Perhaps I should go count my bags too.
> 
> I need HELP. Since I am enjoying my new BV little Spring tulip so much I am reconsidering my whole bag wardrobe (again). I feel all I want is bags with NO hardware. No logos, no nothing.  I find I need white, and green... I am still considering the Loewe’s Balloon (I don’t have any bucket bag and it is so beautiful), and now they are coming with the Paula’s collection full of vibrant baskets that scream Summer. And I am also looking at the big Bulb, and thinking, wouldn’t it make such a great fit everything shoulder bag... And considering a small BV in minimal white... Oh dear...


Sometimes a bag can help us realize what we really love, but give it time. Let the newness wear off before you change the direction of your wardrobe. Especially if it is a brand new, trendier offering.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handmade Leather Handbags | Caro Accessories
> 
> 
> CARO, biedt een doordacht assortiment van tijdloze lederen handtassen, die iedere outfit van de zelfbewuste vrouw nog meer uitstraling geeft. Iedere tas wordt met passie vervaardigd in eigen atelier met oog voor detail en respect voor de ambacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.caroaccessories.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so yes. For this style.
> I'm going to get it ❤


I really is a stunner.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Good news! Coach sent me a return shipping label for the wrong bag and is overnighting the right bag!


I am so glad and can't wait to see it.


----------



## Jereni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5048327
> 
> It is rather deep but it cinches shut, at least! And less than €500!



Its really beautiful. I can’t seem to find it on their site. I browsed all their categories. Do you have a direct link?


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5048327
> 
> It is rather deep but it cinches shut, at least! And less than €500!


This is stunning. This is a gorgeous shade of red.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Goats are tough! To be an old goat in the wild, you have to be a badass! Ever watch a mountain goat run up a rocky cliff face?


OK, I changed my avatar. Female goats have horns!! (Had to look that one up)


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5047845
> View attachment 5047846
> View attachment 5047847
> View attachment 5047848
> View attachment 5047849
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking about buying this bag. Tell me all your thoughts.*


Such beautiful pictures. It looks like it's already yours!


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> brown bags....
> 
> Here are some of mine:
> Dior St. Germain (2006), My Dior large pockets (sorry, not sure about the year- 2005? 2007? )
> 
> View attachment 5048045
> View attachment 5048049
> 
> 
> 40ies croc bag
> 
> View attachment 5048062
> 
> 
> 50ies frame bags (the snakeskin might be older)
> 
> View attachment 5048063
> 
> 
> 60ies frame bags: Gabor and Mädler (paired with modern shoes)
> 
> View attachment 5048059
> View attachment 5048060
> 
> 
> my workhose: Jaguar 60ies
> 
> View attachment 5048061
> 
> 
> and a 60ies Goldpfeil
> 
> View attachment 5048064


These are so lovely! And the shoes - excellent!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> OK, I changed my avatar. Female goats have horns!! (Had to look that one up)


I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Jereni said:


> Its really beautiful. I can’t seem to find it on their site. I browsed all their categories. Do you have a direct link?


I bought it before she put it to the website.


dcooney4 said:


> This is stunning. This is a gorgeous shade of red.


Thank you! She said it's raspberry.


momasaurus said:


> Such beautiful pictures. It looks like it's already yours!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> *Pleading the fifth. (But yes, I keep a spreadsheet, so I know *)


  


doni said:


> Talking about books and book storage, this is what I did during last lockdown (which was one year ago, oh my God, how did this whole year all happen?   ).
> 
> I have always be tempted but also found it too childish and Instagrammy, and, you know, not intellectual enough... But I thought what the hell.
> And then I was so surprised how well it works for me. It is easier for books to stay organized (before they were in alphabetical order and they always ended up a mess). Plus, because I have such a visual memory, it is actually often _easier_ for me to find a book now, which I was really surprised to find out!
> 
> I am even considering to do my other bookshelf (art and other big books) in this lockdown...
> 
> View attachment 5042467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042466


Beautiful books, it looks so pretty in your pictures, interior design worthy pics!


keodi said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Great job on the March stats! I feel you on Kermit! same here!
> 
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts, I've been nursing my sick kitty back to health. She's doing so is doing much better, i'm relieved!  She scared me a bit, I love her so much!
> 
> *Mar 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> Scarves-1 in, 1 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


keodi, thanks for your kind words. I'm glad to hear your kitty is feeling better. Great work on your stats!


----------



## dcooney4

Wearing my sunflower PLG Mini today. Hello Spring!


----------



## More bags

@Cookiefiend I love your beautifully arranged bookshelves! Also, kudos on sharing the kids' books with your granddaughter. 
I would also compliment your BeDior, it's classic and fun!
@SakuraSakura congratulations on your cosmic blossom pochette sale!
@880 fantastic wallet and leather analysis.
@jblended congratulations on your weight gain. @Jereni congratulations on your weight loss. It's wonderful when you make progress towards your goals and are feeling healthier! 
@doni fabulous BV Bulb - congratulations!


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> I hope things calm down soon. Have you tried adult coloring books or just a sketch pad and a pencil. These can be relaxing. You could design your perfect bag on a sketch or just make pretty colored squiggles, what ever makes you happy.


Love adult coloring books. They’ve helped me relax during this past year when I don’t want to watch tv & don’t have the focus to read.


----------



## baghabitz34

I will include taupe in brown week. Coach Charlie Bucket in taupe and MCM Boston in urban taupe


----------



## baghabitz34

the totes: Gucci Ophidia, Coach Market tote in saddle, and MK Jetset in luggage


----------



## baghabitz34

LV City Steamer in caramel/cream/noir, Coach Charlie in signature canvas, LV Tournelle PM, KS Toujours in warm gingerbread, and LV Neonoe in mono/caramel.
A lot of brown bags for a person who claims she doesn’t like brown bags


----------



## mariliz11

@baghabitz34 love your collection! especially the MCM with the turquoise detail and the caramel Neonoe are to die for!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here it is on...unintended but I saw it when I wore it that it reminded me of a tiger lily, which is my favorite flower and was supposed to be my wedding flower. How perfect is that!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5044929


I just love the way the polka dots pop. And genius to pair it with grey. Again, Happy Year-A-Versary!


----------



## ElainePG

afroken said:


> Loved seeing everyone’s stunning brown & tan collection. It’s one of those colours that is neutral but also have so much variety at the same time. I only have three so far and love them.
> 
> This Gucci bag was passed down from my mom. She bought it about 10 years ago during a family trip to New York at the outlet mall. It looked so good on her! She finally let me have it a year ago. It still looks as good as the day she got it, the leather is smooshy with just a little bit of structure, and the hardware is still pristine.
> View attachment 5045199
> 
> Adding a photo of the back because it also looks very nice
> View attachment 5045200
> 
> 
> This bag is from Massaccesi. The leather is very thick and chewy, I love touching it and petting it!
> View attachment 5045201
> 
> 
> I got this Fendi Spy hobo earlier this year for a steal! The craftsmanship is exquisite, you can tell lots of work has been put into the little details. It was my first Fendi.
> View attachment 5045204


Terrific hobo bags. And lucky you, to have a Mom with terrific handbag style… and generous, too!


----------



## SakuraSakura

doni said:


> Most of my bags are within the brown/tan family (love browns specially rich browns and rusts) so I thought I would contribute this week, but haven’t got round to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, _that_ is a nice surprise! Perhaps I should go count my bags too.
> 
> I need HELP. Since I am enjoying my new BV little Spring tulip so much I am reconsidering my whole bag wardrobe (again). I feel all I want is bags with NO hardware. No logos, no nothing.  I find I need white, and green... I am still considering the Loewe’s Balloon (I don’t have any bucket bag and it is so beautiful), and now they are coming with the Paula’s collection full of vibrant baskets that scream Summer. And I am also looking at the big Bulb, and thinking, wouldn’t it make such a great fit everything shoulder bag... And considering a small BV in minimal white... Oh dear...



Please excuse me if you've done this before, but have you uploaded a bag list? Do you still find yourself reaching to your other handbags? Do they give you that irrational sense of joy?


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5048814
> 
> I will include taupe in brown week. Coach Charlie Bucket in taupe and MCM Boston in urban taupe





baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5048815
> 
> the totes: Gucci Ophidia, Coach Market tote in saddle, and MK Jetset in luggage





baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5048818
> 
> LV City Steamer in caramel/cream/noir, Coach Charlie in signature canvas, LV Tournelle PM, KS Toujours in warm gingerbread, and LV Neonoe in mono/caramel.
> A lot of brown bags for a person who claims she doesn’t like brown bags


Oh my - a bevy of brown beauties!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My brown bags are the same as last years (and possibly the year before that too!)
> LV Pallas and Just Campagne Confort 1
> View attachment 5045664


Love the slouch on both of these. I considered the Pallas, but ultimately it seemed like more of a work bag to me. Stunning design, though!


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> My only brown bag. Aspinal of London Aerodrome briefcase.
> 
> View attachment 5046163


Fabulous leather.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5048818
> 
> LV City Steamer in caramel/cream/noir, Coach Charlie in signature canvas, LV Tournelle PM, KS Toujours in warm gingerbread, and LV Neonoe in mono/caramel.
> A lot of brown bags for a person who claims she doesn’t like brown bags


You are so funny! Love that MCM and NeoNoe


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> Oh dear. I get it, I am also noone without my first cup of coffee . These are (part of) the books that happen to have white covers, put together!


Oh! That is BRILLIANT!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> I'm happy to update that I'm properly shopping my own bag closet. I've been offered 3 bags for my birthday (by different friends) and didn't accept their kind offers! I must say, I was tempted for a minute, but being generally overwhelmed by my sizable collection, combined with the effect of the pandemic, has left me wanting to sit with what I own and appreciate it, rather than add more at this time.
> I recall @msd_bags reached this point early last year (where she felt the direct impact of the pandemic on her bag journey), and I have been sitting in that same spot next to her for several months.
> 
> Also, whilst conditioning my bags earlier, I came across a mini collection of mine that I had forgotten about, so thought I'd post a pic for @cowgirlsboots! My family of mice rivals yours, I believe!
> I actually have a 4th mouse, but that is my current keychain and not pictured here. It's got a sort of black and white cow print to it. Though they're hair-on-hide and should be prone to balding given that they're in and out of my bag whenever I need to access my keys, the mouse I'm currently using hasn't lost any hair in the 2.5 years I've been using it. I keep mints inside them; they're too tiny to hold anything else.
> 
> View attachment 5046636
> 
> 
> And now to catch up on the thread since I have managed to slip behind again...


Your mousies are cute! And congrats on shopping your closet. It's good to sit with what we have for a while (though this has been a hard lesson for me to learn).


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Popping in with my $29.99 monogram pochette...


This is fabulous! Well done!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I feel like an old goat, for sure. Several months ago a friend asked me what it stands for, and when I found out and told her we both just rolled our eyes. And now I'm one!


HAH! Are you going to keep that avatar???


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Love the slouch on both of these. I considered the Pallas, but ultimately it seemed like more of a work bag to me. Stunning design, though!


Thank you! 
Mr Cookie bought the Pallas for me - he had listened to me complaining about the length of a shoulder strap and told the SA "She needs something with a long enough shoulder strap"! It is a large bag... it was once the victim of a vicious dumping upside down and shaken because I couldn't find my keys in it. (I even took a picture of the results of the 'bag spill')
I have a lighter shaper/organizer in it now - no more losing my keys!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Happy to hear you’ve settled down a bit on your collection!  Really, with our situation here in my country, I’ve lost interest in adding to my bag collection.  Who knows though how long this feeling would last.
> ——
> The past couple of weeks have been hard for me.  Somehow this second wave of cases here has me at a high level of anxiety, and consequently, my blood pressure too. Trying to relax despite everything plus the demands of my job.  So, bags are far from my thoughts lately.


Good to see you, @msd_bags , I've been thinking about you & hoping you're okay. So sorry to hear that the second wave of cases is affecting your blood pressure. It's understandable… but that doesn't make it any easier. All over the world, this pandemic is having an impact even when people don't get sick from the virus. It's affecting our bodies, and also our minds. 

Sending you good thoughts.


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5047845
> View attachment 5047846
> View attachment 5047847
> View attachment 5047848
> View attachment 5047849
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking about buying this bag. Tell me all your thoughts.*


Love the color. But if I were considering it, I'd worry that it would be a challenge to get into.


----------



## JenJBS

I couldn't resist such perfect packaging for this perfume... Too cute!


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> *I need HELP. *Since I am enjoying my new BV little Spring tulip so much I am reconsidering my whole bag wardrobe (again). I feel all I want is bags with NO hardware. No logos, no nothing.  I find I need white, and green... I am still considering the Loewe’s Balloon (I don’t have any bucket bag and it is so beautiful), and now they are coming with the Paula’s collection full of vibrant baskets that scream Summer. And I am also looking at the big Bulb, and thinking, wouldn’t it make such a great fit everything shoulder bag... And considering a small BV in minimal white... Oh dear...


Do you want an intervention? 
Or do you want to show us gorgeous photos so we can urge you on???


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5048764
> 
> Wearing my sunflower PLG Mini today. Hello Spring!


Such a delicious color. If I decide to get a second one, it will definitely be this color.

But at this point, I'm feeling as though my collection has settled down. 

Of course, that's just right this minute. Anything could happen!


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Sometimes a bag can help us realize what we really love, but give it time. Let the newness wear off before you change the direction of your wardrobe. Especially if it is a brand new, trendier offering.





SakuraSakura said:


> Please excuse me if you've done this before, but have you uploaded a bag list? Do you still find yourself reaching to your other handbags? Do they give you that irrational sense of joy?



Such sound advice!

No, I haven’t uploaded a bag list and I don’t know that I would have the discipline to do it... But you have made me think... The bags I reach out the most, right now, or rather, that I find excuses to reach for, even if there are no so many fitting occasions (and of course this is season/weather dependent, here it is freezing Spring at the moment):

- The BV Bulb crossbody (which has replaced the Gucci Disco)
- Hermes rouge H Plume. This bag makes me so happy.
- Constance in prune
- The Goyard SL (but really, because it is such a practical shopping tote. To be replaced by a basket soon)
- Hermes Faco as my clutch option of choice right now.

So I am really going for no/minimal hardware bags at the moment... with the exception of the Constance, which I find such an easy bag and somehow never bores me...


----------



## baghabitz34

mariliz11 said:


> @baghabitz34 love your collection! especially the MCM with the turquoise detail and the caramel Neonoe are to die for!


Thanks...I was thinking of removing the turquoise piece on the MCM but it does give some visual interest.
I love the Neonoe too. It was a hard to get piece, so I’m glad I was able to get it last year.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I couldn't resist such perfect packaging for this perfume... Too cute!
> 
> View attachment 5049016


That is adorable!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Wow way to go!



If I wasn´t so lazy and would go through all my vintage bags with more focus there certainly would be more to list and march out of the door. 
This comment:



More bags said:


> @baghabitz34 great stats and bag usage. I liked this comment, *"I’m not looking to downsize my collection. I am however working on moving out stuff that no longer suits me, is too worn, etc."*



takes the words right out of my mouth. I don´t care about the number of bags I own, but there are some I simply don´t love/need anymore. 

Today I gave the one bag I bought last month some tlc and still have not made up my mind about whether to keep it or sell it on. At 5 Euro it was such a bargain and it is exactly what I´d been looking for- only now I´m not sure anymore whether it´s the right style for me. I don´t even have a photo. It´s a black vintage Goldpfeil in the general shape of a Dior Bobby bag. Great leather, perfect condition.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Good news! Coach sent me a return shipping label for the wrong bag and is overnighting the right bag!



That´s great! I´m so happy for you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Sometimes a bag can help us realize what we really love, but give it time. Let the newness wear off before you change the direction of your wardrobe. Especially if it is a brand new, trendier offering.



+1 on your wise words!


----------



## Vintage Leather

momasaurus said:


> I feel like an old goat, for sure. Several months ago a friend asked me what it stands for, and when I found out and told her we both just rolled our eyes. And now I'm one!



I’m one of the older people in my work environment, and the young’uns find my confusion about slang to be funny. So I heard OG before it came up here, but ... it was silly.

In my defense, “bougie” and “bolshie” sound very similar, and I couldn’t figure out why someone was calling me a Bolshevik

Me: “How was your holiday?”
Them: “Gucci!”
Me: “So did you call a hit man on your relatives or just turn them in to the IRS?”
Them:  ...

Them: “So, you’re like one of the OG’s around here.”
Me: ?!?
Them: “Original Gangster?”
Me: “Yeah, me and Al Capone, we were totally a thing.”
A few hours later to another colleague: “How old is she, again?”

I love the new avatar!


----------



## whateve

The last couple days I've been carrying a bag I haven't carried in nearly 2 years. It was on my list to possibly sell but I've really enjoyed it and I think it is staying.


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> I just love the way the polka dots pop. And genius to pair it with grey. Again, Happy Year-A-Versary!


Thanks!!! Orange goes with everything!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m one of the older people in my work environment, and the young’uns find my confusion about slang to be funny. So I heard OG before it came up here, but ... it was silly.
> 
> In my defense, “bougie” and “bolshie” sound very similar, and I couldn’t figure out why someone was calling me a Bolshevik
> 
> Me: “How was your holiday?”
> Them: “Gucci!”
> Me: “So did you call a hit man on your relatives or just turn them in to the IRS?”
> Them:  ...
> 
> Them: “So, you’re like one of the OG’s around here.”
> Me: ?!?
> Them: “Original Gangster?”
> Me: “Yeah, me and Al Capone, we were totally a thing.”
> A few hours later to another colleague: “How old is she, again?”
> 
> I love the new avatar!


OMGoodness! That is hysterical!!!!!! They gape, I’d be laughing my ass off!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> The last couple days I've been carrying a bag I haven't carried in nearly 2 years. It was on my list to possibly sell but I've really enjoyed it and I think it is staying.


And?????? Do we have to keep guessing?


----------



## Jereni

doni said:


> .. The bags I reach out the most, right now, or rather, that I find excuses to reach for, even if there are no so many fitting occasions (and of course this is season/weather dependent, here it is freezing Spring at the moment):
> 
> - The BV Bulb crossbody (which has replaced the Gucci Disco)
> - Hermes rouge H plum. This bag makes me so happy.
> - Constance in prune
> - The Goyard SL (but really, because it is such a practical shopping tote. To be replaced by a basket soon)
> - Hermes Faco as my clutch option of choice right now.
> 
> So I am really going for no/minimal hardware bags at the moment... with the exception of the Constance, which I find such an easy bag and somehow never bores me...



I like your list of the bags you are reaching for the most right now. Can we see pics?

This feels like another fun exercise for the group. What bags are you reaching for the most _right now?_  Certainly this may be influenced by spring (if you are in the northern hemisphere), but maybe not. Does it say anything about your handbag trends?

Right now I’m reaching for:
- Chanel blush pink mini, probably due to newness but it’s also a great color for spring
- BV large pouch, bc I am completely obsessed with its puddleness
- Polene orange nano, possibly color? It’s such an easy bag too, and the perfect size
- Coach Willis 18 in chalk
- Fendi peekaboo, because always

I’d love to find some trends in there for myself but I’m not sure I can. Two satchels, two shoulder bags, 1 clutch. 4 of them are smooth leather, but the Chanel is not. Hmmm.


----------



## doni

Jereni said:


> I like your list of the bags you are reaching for the most right now. Can we see pics?
> 
> This feels like another fun exercise for the group. What bags are you reaching for the most _right now?_  Certainly this may be influenced by spring (if you are in the northern hemisphere), but maybe not. Does it say anything about your handbag trends?
> 
> Right now I’m reaching for:
> - Chanel blush pink mini, probably due to newness but it’s also a great color for spring
> - BV large pouch, bc I am completely obsessed with its puddleness
> - Polene orange nano, possibly color? It’s such an easy bag too, and the perfect size
> - Coach Willis 18 in chalk
> - Fendi peekaboo, because always
> 
> I’d love to find some trends in there for myself but I’m not sure I can. Two satchels, two shoulder bags, 1 clutch. 4 of them are smooth leather, but the Chanel is not. Hmmm.



Oh this is fun.

Love your five bags too. 
What color is your Peekaboo? Isn’t there a color story going on?

I love that you are using your Pouch so much... makes me double guess myself each time, that I didn’t make it work. How are you using it?


----------



## doni

whateve said:


> The last couple days I've been carrying a bag I haven't carried in nearly 2 years. It was on my list to possibly sell but I've really enjoyed it and I think it is staying.


Which one is it??


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> And?????? Do we have to keep guessing?


lol! It's a vintage Coach I bought from Goodwill for $14 6 years ago. I didn't carry it much before because it is small and not a color that goes with much of my wardrobe. I have since downsized my wallet so I can use it as a daily bag and I also got some clothes that go with it. I love that it is in perfect condition. I wish it had a back pocket.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I like your list of the bags you are reaching for the most right now. Can we see pics?
> 
> This feels like another fun exercise for the group. What bags are you reaching for the most _right now?_  Certainly this may be influenced by spring (if you are in the northern hemisphere), but maybe not. Does it say anything about your handbag trends?
> 
> Right now I’m reaching for:
> - Chanel blush pink mini, probably due to newness but it’s also a great color for spring
> - BV large pouch, bc I am completely obsessed with its puddleness
> - Polene orange nano, possibly color? It’s such an easy bag too, and the perfect size
> - Coach Willis 18 in chalk
> - Fendi peekaboo, because always
> 
> I’d love to find some trends in there for myself but I’m not sure I can. Two satchels, two shoulder bags, 1 clutch. 4 of them are smooth leather, but the Chanel is not. Hmmm.


This is a fun exercise. It probably won't work for me right now as I'm trying to carry as many different bags as I can. I haven't carried them in so long, it is almost like they are new to me.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> I like your list of the bags you are reaching for the most right now. Can we see pics?
> 
> This feels like another fun exercise for the group. What bags are you reaching for the most _right now?_  Certainly this may be influenced by spring (if you are in the northern hemisphere), but maybe not. Does it say anything about your handbag trends?
> 
> Right now I’m reaching for:
> - Chanel blush pink mini, probably due to newness but it’s also a great color for spring
> - BV large pouch, bc I am completely obsessed with its puddleness
> - Polene orange nano, possibly color? It’s such an easy bag too, and the perfect size
> - Coach Willis 18 in chalk
> - Fendi peekaboo, because always
> 
> I’d love to find some trends in there for myself but I’m not sure I can. Two satchels, two shoulder bags, 1 clutch. 4 of them are smooth leather, but the Chanel is not. Hmmm.


Orange Pico- color as much as anything else
Trying to mix it up otherwise


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> lol! It's a vintage Coach I bought from Goodwill for $14 6 years ago. I didn't carry it much before because it is small and not a color that goes with much of my wardrobe. I have since downsized my wallet so I can use it as a daily bag and I also got some clothes that go with it. I love that it is in perfect condition. I wish it had a back pocket.
> View attachment 5049267


It is really pretty. I like the color. I have just about gotten over an outside pocket as a dealbreaker. But I still prefer one for convenience.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> lol! It's a vintage Coach I bought from Goodwill for $14 6 years ago. I didn't carry it much before because it is small and not a color that goes with much of my wardrobe. I have since downsized my wallet so I can use it as a daily bag and I also got some clothes that go with it. I love that it is in perfect condition. I wish it had a back pocket.
> View attachment 5049267


I really like the color. The strap width also looks perfect for comfort. All around an adorable bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> lol! It's a vintage Coach I bought from Goodwill for $14 6 years ago. I didn't carry it much before because it is small and not a color that goes with much of my wardrobe. I have since downsized my wallet so I can use it as a daily bag and I also got some clothes that go with it. I love that it is in perfect condition. I wish it had a back pocket.
> View attachment 5049267



That’s a gorgeous color! I was stalking this color in a Polene but it’s sold out now.


----------



## Jereni

doni said:


> Oh this is fun.
> 
> Love your five bags too.
> What color is your Peekaboo? Isn’t there a color story going on?
> 
> I love that you are using your Pouch so much... makes me double guess myself each time, that I didn’t make it work. How are you using it?



The Fendi is brown so haha not sure there’s a color story either.

Wrt to the pouch, I’m just finding any excuse to wear it really. Shopping, errands, dinner, etc.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> That’s a gorgeous color! I was stalking this color in a Polene but it’s sold out now.


The mint green that was worn with navy in a mod shot? That was unexpected but looked so good!


----------



## afroken

Jereni said:


> This feels like another fun exercise for the group. What bags are you reaching for the most _right now?_  Certainly this may be influenced by spring (if you are in the northern hemisphere), but maybe not. Does it say anything about your handbag trends?
> 
> Right now I’m reaching for:
> - Chanel blush pink mini, probably due to newness but it’s also a great color for spring
> - BV large pouch, bc I am completely obsessed with its puddleness
> - Polene orange nano, possibly color? It’s such an easy bag too, and the perfect size
> - Coach Willis 18 in chalk
> - Fendi peekaboo, because always
> 
> I’d love to find some trends in there for myself but I’m not sure I can. Two satchels, two shoulder bags, 1 clutch. 4 of them are smooth leather, but the Chanel is not. Hmmm.


How fun! Nice choices. Although I change bags often, the bags that I find myself reaching for more than others these days are as follows.

BV Nodini in tangerine. I love this bag model, it feels like a mini pillow, nice and slouchy. However, I’m not too sure about the colour. It’s not a versatile orange like @BowieFan1971 ’s orange H Pico. It’s more in-your-face bright and I don’t know how much I like that. I bought it at a crazy low price and now I think I should’ve waited longer back then for a colour that I like better. Nonetheless, it’s such a useful bag, fits so much and weighs nothing.



Another bag I keep reaching for these days is BV Campana in Monalisa (I’m bag twins with @JenJBS on this). It’s so lightweight, soft, squishy, and fits the entire kitchen sink without looking bulky. And of course the colour is to die for   Prior to purchasing this bag, I had thought I was strictly a shoulder/crossbody person. But after receiving this bag, I realized how much I love handheld and elbow-carry bags as well.



And lastly, I find myself using my Massaccesi Calista Midi hobo a lot. This one’s leather is so robust, chewy, and thick. It just molds to your side and is so comfortable to wear.



Sorry for the long post, I always get carried away when talking about bags  Looking forward to others’ choices.


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> How fun! Nice choices. Although I change bags often, the bags that I find myself reaching for more than others these days are as follows.
> 
> BV Nodini in tangerine. I love this bag model, it feels like a mini pillow, nice and slouchy. However, I’m not too sure about the colour. It’s not a versatile orange like @BowieFan1971 ’s orange H Pico. It’s more in-your-face bright and I don’t know how much I like that. I bought it at a crazy low price and now I think I should’ve waited longer back then for a colour that I like better. Nonetheless, it’s such a useful bag, fits so much and weighs nothing.
> View attachment 5049469
> 
> 
> Another bag I keep reaching for these days is BV Campana in Monalisa (I’m bag twins with @JenJBS on this). It’s so lightweight, soft, squishy, and fits the entire kitchen sink without looking bulky. And of course the colour is to die for   Prior to purchasing this bag, I had thought I was strictly a shoulder/crossbody person. But after receiving this bag, I realized how much I love handheld and elbow-carry bags as well.
> View attachment 5049470
> 
> 
> And lastly, I find myself using my Massaccesi Calista Midi hobo a lot. This one’s leather is so robust, chewy, and thick. It just molds to your side and is so comfortable to wear.
> View attachment 5049471
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I always get carried away when talking about bags  Looking forward to others’ choices.


I love the color of your Nodini. Wish the Pico was a little brighter like that. I had a bag that tangerine shade that wasn’t even a super great bag...cheap leather and even cheaper hardware, but complete strangers would stop me and say how much they loved it because of the color. Even women sporting a much nicer bag than mine.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bump me up girls...just sold the Gucci Abbey and feeling some sellers remorse. Even looked at brown logo canvas totes to replace it. I need moral support to keep my eyes on the prize...my Gold Bolide 31-to-be.

I did buy a casual black bag, which I had already given myself permission for...a vintage glove-tanned Coach bucket bag in black for $34 including shipping and tax. I went for the leather....I think she’s going to be around for a long time.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bump me up girls...just sold the Gucci Abbey and feeling some sellers remorse. Even looked at brown logo canvas totes to replace it. I need moral support to keep my eyes on the prize...my Gold Bolide 31-to-be.
> 
> I did buy a casual black bag, which I had already given myself permission for...a vintage glove-tanned Coach bucket bag in black for $34 including shipping and tax. I went for the leather....



The sellers remorse will go away once you have your gold bolide.

Coach glove tanned leather is fabulous! Great deal!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> The sellers remorse will go away once you have your gold bolide.
> 
> Coach glove tanned leather is fabulous! Great deal!


I just need my LV Alma DE to sell and some SLGs or my Prada or Epi Speedy 25 and I will have enough to feel comfortable buying my Bolide. Getting plenty of lowballs and someone messaged if I would take a price on the Alma that I agreed to, then never followed up with the sale.

Patience is not my strong point...


----------



## dcooney4

The consignment shop sold two more of my bags. That is 4 out already for April. I am trying so hard to be good. Though if PLG drops their bucket bag early I might be bad, but so far zero in.


----------



## afroken

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the color of your Nodini. Wish the Pico was a little brighter like that. I had a bag that tangerine shade that wasn’t even a super great bag...cheap leather and even cheaper hardware, but complete strangers would stop me and say how much they loved it because of the color. Even women sporting a much nicer bag than mine.


Thank you so much! Maybe I’m just not used to carrying super bright colours. Posting a better photo that I just took.




dcooney4 said:


> The consignment shop sold two more of my bags. That is 4 out already for April. I am trying so hard to be good. Though if PLG drops their bucket bag early I might be bad, but so far zero in.


PLG is releasing a bucket bag?! I need to check this out. I’ve been interested in their stuff for a while now.

Great stats! I’ve also just had a bag sold by the consignment shop. But I also just bought a Proenza Schouler PS1+ Tiny on TRR so I guess it evens out my stats.

ETA: I just checked PLG’s website and instagram, but don’t see a bucket bag. Can you post a link?


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> Thank you so much! Maybe I’m just not used to carrying super bright colours. Posting a better photo that I just took.
> View attachment 5049646
> 
> 
> PLG is releasing a bucket bag?! I need to check this out. I’ve been interested in their stuff for a while now.
> 
> Great stats! I’ve also just had a bag sold by the consignment shop. But I also just bought a Proenza Schouler PS1+ Tiny on TRR so I guess it evens out my stats.
> 
> ETA: I just checked PLG’s website and instagram, but don’t see a bucket bag. Can you post a link?


It is not out yet. In the Facebook group they are told of up coming things by one of their media people.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> I like your list of the bags you are reaching for the most right now. Can we see pics?
> 
> This feels like another fun exercise for the group. What bags are you reaching for the most _right now?_  Certainly this may be influenced by spring (if you are in the northern hemisphere), but maybe not. Does it say anything about your handbag trends?
> 
> Right now I’m reaching for:
> - Chanel blush pink mini, probably due to newness but it’s also a great color for spring
> - BV large pouch, bc I am completely obsessed with its puddleness
> - Polene orange nano, possibly color? It’s such an easy bag too, and the perfect size
> - Coach Willis 18 in chalk
> - Fendi peekaboo, because always
> 
> I’d love to find some trends in there for myself but I’m not sure I can. Two satchels, two shoulder bags, 1 clutch. 4 of them are smooth leather, but the Chanel is not. Hmmm.


Oh I bet that Polene nano is adorable! I've been interested in the Un Mini, they are so cute!


whateve said:


> lol! It's a vintage Coach I bought from Goodwill for $14 6 years ago. I didn't carry it much before because it is small and not a color that goes with much of my wardrobe. I have since downsized my wallet so I can use it as a daily bag and I also got some clothes that go with it. I love that it is in perfect condition. I wish it had a back pocket.
> View attachment 5049267


That's a lovely color, I'm glad you're wearing it! 


afroken said:


> How fun! Nice choices. Although I change bags often, the bags that I find myself reaching for more than others these days are as follows.
> 
> BV Nodini in tangerine. I love this bag model, it feels like a mini pillow, nice and slouchy. However, I’m not too sure about the colour. It’s not a versatile orange like @BowieFan1971 ’s orange H Pico. It’s more in-your-face bright and I don’t know how much I like that. I bought it at a crazy low price and now I think I should’ve waited longer back then for a colour that I like better. Nonetheless, it’s such a useful bag, fits so much and weighs nothing.
> View attachment 5049469
> 
> 
> Another bag I keep reaching for these days is BV Campana in Monalisa (I’m bag twins with @JenJBS on this). It’s so lightweight, soft, squishy, and fits the entire kitchen sink without looking bulky. And of course the colour is to die for   Prior to purchasing this bag, I had thought I was strictly a shoulder/crossbody person. But after receiving this bag, I realized how much I love handheld and elbow-carry bags as well.
> View attachment 5049470
> 
> 
> And lastly, I find myself using my Massaccesi Calista Midi hobo a lot. This one’s leather is so robust, chewy, and thick. It just molds to your side and is so comfortable to wear.
> View attachment 5049471
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I always get carried away when talking about bags  Looking forward to others’ choices.


These are beautiful! I tried on a Nodini a couple of years ago in Maui - it is a marvelous bag. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Bump me up girls...just sold the Gucci Abbey and feeling some sellers remorse. Even looked at brown logo canvas totes to replace it. I need moral support to keep my eyes on the prize...my Gold Bolide 31-to-be.
> 
> I did buy a casual black bag, which I had already given myself permission for...a vintage glove-tanned Coach bucket bag in black for $34 including shipping and tax. I went for the leather....I think she’s going to be around for a long time.
> View attachment 5049501


Congratulations on the sale - Chin up- and keep in mind your goal!
Coach's glove leather is beautiful.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Thank you so much! Maybe I’m just not used to carrying super bright colours. Posting a better photo that I just took.
> View attachment 5049646
> 
> 
> PLG is releasing a bucket bag?! I need to check this out. I’ve been interested in their stuff for a while now.
> 
> Great stats! I’ve also just had a bag sold by the consignment shop. But I also just bought a Proenza Schouler PS1+ Tiny on TRR so I guess it evens out my stats.
> 
> ETA: I just checked PLG’s website and instagram, but don’t see a bucket bag. Can you post a link?



Such a pretty and cheerful orange!    BV colors...


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> I like your list of the bags you are reaching for the most right now. Can we see pics?
> 
> This feels like another fun exercise for the group. What bags are you reaching for the most _right now?_  Certainly this may be influenced by spring (if you are in the northern hemisphere), but maybe not. Does it say anything about your handbag trends?
> 
> Right now I’m reaching for:
> - Chanel blush pink mini, probably due to newness but it’s also a great color for spring
> - BV large pouch, bc I am completely obsessed with its puddleness
> - Polene orange nano, possibly color? It’s such an easy bag too, and the perfect size
> - Coach Willis 18 in chalk
> - Fendi peekaboo, because always
> 
> I’d love to find some trends in there for myself but I’m not sure I can. Two satchels, two shoulder bags, 1 clutch. 4 of them are smooth leather, but the Chanel is not. Hmmm.


ooo fun exercise - heading off to my spreadsheet... okay, I’m back! 
Right now, I’m reaching for my:

MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch - the color is fun and makes me smile. Plus it’s super light.
Goyard Sac Rouette - it so easy to carry and it’s also a fun color. (Red)
Dior Lady Bag - part of the reason it’s been carried often is because it’s out (we have an area inside the door for hanging a coat and setting purses down), and that makes it easy to grab. Plus I’m trying to bring the CPW down.
Just Campagne Confort 1 - I just really like this bag.
Dior Be Dior - ticks all the boxes. Great size, navy, and the silver handle and back pocket are so fun. Lately I’ve been carrying it without the shoulder strap, which brings that handle to the fore every time.


----------



## mariliz11

Jereni said:


> I like your list of the bags you are reaching for the most right now. Can we see pics?
> 
> This feels like another fun exercise for the group. What bags are you reaching for the most _right now?_  Certainly this may be influenced by spring (if you are in the northern hemisphere), but maybe not. Does it say anything about your handbag trends?
> 
> Right now I’m reaching for:
> - Chanel blush pink mini, probably due to newness but it’s also a great color for spring
> - BV large pouch, bc I am completely obsessed with its puddleness
> - Polene orange nano, possibly color? It’s such an easy bag too, and the perfect size
> - Coach Willis 18 in chalk
> - Fendi peekaboo, because always
> 
> I’d love to find some trends in there for myself but I’m not sure I can. Two satchels, two shoulder bags, 1 clutch. 4 of them are smooth leather, but the Chanel is not. Hmmm.



Hmm this is fun and interesting! I don’t usually reach for same bags but for the past couple of months I have been mostly carrying: 

- LV pochette Métis, because it’s one of my newest but also like the shape
- LV Pochette Accessoires in DE and DA, worn crossbody for weekend walks so I don’t have too much weight on my hands or shoulders
- LV Neverfull because it can carry everything and more and I can toss it around without worry (very durable)
- Balenciaga Classic City because it’s very spacious and can even hold my MacBook Air 
- Gucci Dionysus beige for dressier outfits, because I love the structure and thick chain and I think it’d my fav out of all my collection


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

bags I´m reaching for the most right now...

actually it´s only one bag, the mustard patent New Lock. It has become my daily bag- easy to use, great size and still something special.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> If I wasn´t so lazy and would go through all my vintage bags with more focus there certainly would be more to list and march out of the door.
> This comment:
> 
> 
> 
> takes the words right out of my mouth. I don´t care about the number of bags I own, but there are some I simply don´t love/need anymore.
> 
> Today I gave the one bag I bought last month some tlc and still have not made up my mind about whether to keep it or sell it on. At 5 Euro it was such a bargain and it is exactly what I´d been looking for- only now I´m not sure anymore whether it´s the right style for me. I don´t even have a photo. It´s a black vintage Goldpfeil in the general shape of a Dior Bobby bag. Great leather, perfect condition.



I finally took photos:


----------



## SakuraSakura

Introducing miss papillon 30!


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> Introducing miss papillon 30!


Beautiful honey patina on it. Congrats!


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> The mint green that was worn with navy in a mod shot? That was unexpected but looked so good!



Yes, that was the one. I think it’s generally a common color for them so I’m hoping it will come back. 



afroken said:


> How fun! Nice choices. Although I change bags often, the bags that I find myself reaching for more than others these days are as follows.
> 
> BV Nodini in tangerine. I love this bag model, it feels like a mini pillow, nice and slouchy. However, I’m not too sure about the colour. It’s not a versatile orange like @BowieFan1971 ’s orange H Pico. It’s more in-your-face bright and I don’t know how much I like that. I bought it at a crazy low price and now I think I should’ve waited longer back then for a colour that I like better. Nonetheless, it’s such a useful bag, fits so much and weighs nothing.
> View attachment 5049469
> 
> 
> Another bag I keep reaching for these days is BV Campana in Monalisa (I’m bag twins with @JenJBS on this). It’s so lightweight, soft, squishy, and fits the entire kitchen sink without looking bulky. And of course the colour is to die for   Prior to purchasing this bag, I had thought I was strictly a shoulder/crossbody person. But after receiving this bag, I realized how much I love handheld and elbow-carry bags as well.
> View attachment 5049470
> 
> 
> And lastly, I find myself using my Massaccesi Calista Midi hobo a lot. This one’s leather is so robust, chewy, and thick. It just molds to your side and is so comfortable to wear.
> View attachment 5049471
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I always get carried away when talking about bags  Looking forward to others’ choices.



Gorgeous bags that you are reaching for! If I were to analyze it, it seems like you are in the mood for soft, rounded, casual bags right now.


----------



## More bags

@Kimbashop congratulations on your stats! I love your AoL bags, gorgeous colours and beautiful Sofia. Well articulated likes and dislikes, you have a great understanding of what works for you and your style.
@dcooney4 congratulations on your new RL bag. What a wonderful early Mother’s Day gift, great colour. Gorgeous brown and tan bags - I love your Miu Miu.
@BowieFan1971 yay and congratulations on your pretty anniversary present. Stunning brown and tan bags, what a wonderful selection!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> Introducing miss papillon 30!


Congrats! So cute!!!!


----------



## More bags

@mariliz11 amazing collection, your browns and your LVs!
@880 your metallics collection is breathtaking!
@afroken amazing leathers on your brown and tan bags.
@Jereni great brown and tan bags! Your Fendi is my favourite!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> @Kimbashop congratulations on your stats! I love your AoL bags, gorgeous colours and beautiful Sofia. Well articulated likes and dislikes, you have a great understanding of what works for you and your style.
> @dcooney4 congratulations on your new RL bag. What a wonderful early Mother’s Day gift, great colour. Gorgeous brown and tan bags - I love your Miu Miu.
> @BowieFan1971 yay and congratulations on your pretty anniversary present. Stunning brown and tan bags, what a wonderful selection!


Thank you so much. I can’t wait till he actually gives it to me. The suede interior was so soft but I didn’t get a good look inside it before he took it. The Miu Miu is a great bag too.


----------



## dcooney4

So far so good my bag has already been authenticated and will shortly be heading to its new owner. I will relax completely when it arrives safely to its new home. I am rather attached to this bag so I hope the new owner will adore her and wear her. 
 Will send out an inexpensive bag tomorrow and that will make 5 out this month. I had dropped some prices to make things move quicker. Fingers crossed some more things go.


----------



## More bags

@Cookiefiend thanks for sharing your fabulous brown bags. I loved your comment, *“I have looked at other brown bags, but each time I have thought "But my two are perfect already!"”* That is priceless!
@JenJBS amazing Aspinal of London Aerodrome briefcase, thanks for sharing all the cool details.
@jblended congratulations on your bag restraint re: potential gifts, enjoying your bag wardrobe and what a cute mouse family!


----------



## Jereni

mariliz11 said:


> Hmm this is fun and interesting! I don’t usually reach for same bags but for the past couple of months I have been mostly carrying:
> 
> - LV pochette Métis, because it’s one of my newest but also like the shape
> - LV Pochette Accessoires in DE and DA, worn crossbody for weekend walks so I don’t have too much weight on my hands or shoulders
> - LV Neverfull because it can carry everything and more and I can toss it around without worry (very durable)
> - Balenciaga Classic City because it’s very spacious and can even hold my MacBook Air
> - Gucci Dionysus beige for dressier outfits, because I love the structure and thick chain and I think it’d my fav out of all my collection



Nice! Perhaps your current trend and vibe is modern, edgy, casual-fabulous...


----------



## More bags

@Purses & Perfumes all of your brown bags are gorgeous! Your Tempete and Joanne are my favourites! 
@BowieFan1971 sending good wishes for quick and good sales on your listed items. Sending positive thoughts to accelerate the arrival of your dream Bolide into your home soon!
@whateve your brown collection slays me - all of those gorgeous leathers! I love your cognac Legacy Duffle.
@msd_bags I'm sorry to hear you're struggling. You are not alone. You're in my thoughts. Sending hugs


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> @JenJBS amazing Aspinal of London Aerodrome briefcase, thanks for sharing all the cool details.



Thank you!


----------



## More bags

@cowgirlsboots congratulations on your March stats - 7 bags out, amazing! Lovely brown bags, my favourites are your 60ies frame bags and coordinating shoes



BowieFan1971 said:


> A pleasant surprise....someone gifted me a bunch of dust bags so I can put my pillowcases back in the linen closet where they belong instead of use them to store bags (the downside of preloved....few come with dust bags). After I got them swapped out and moved out the bags I am selling, *I looked and saw that I have less bags than I thought*. I only have 22, and even adding with a red bag from Italy, a casual black bag and my beloved Bolide, I will still only be at 25. And there are 2-4 that I may get rid of once things go back to normal and I see if I use them. I thought I was overboard on bags, but I am not! Now if the ones I have listed just sell already!!!!!!!


 


Cookiefiend said:


> I bought several plain beige bags online (somewhere - brain fade right now) so that all my bags have the same dust bag. It gives the closet a more - uh - uniform look that I prefer.
> I have the same number of bags, and that includes the bags that I count as 'seasonal/travel/special occasion... frankly - that's the Goldilock's Number for me - just right, not too much, not too little.
> 
> (though I occasionally think it's too much, but that's just crazy talk... *everyone needs 3 red bags - amiright*?)


YASSS, at least 3 red bags!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Polene just came out with a new style!    

I will be donating my RM black circle bag to the local domestic violence charity as I won't wear it when the Polene bag is an option.

The strap is adjustable to be crossbody.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5048764
> 
> Wearing my sunflower PLG Mini today. Hello Spring!


Hello sunshine - so pretty to look at!



baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5048818
> 
> LV City Steamer in caramel/cream/noir, Coach Charlie in signature canvas, LV Tournelle PM, KS Toujours in warm gingerbread, and LV Neonoe in mono/caramel.
> *A lot of brown bags for a person who claims she doesn’t like brown bags*


 such a cute statement above. You have beautiful brown bags!



Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> Mr Cookie bought the Pallas for me - he had listened to me complaining about the length of a shoulder strap and told the SA "She needs something with a long enough shoulder strap"! It is a large bag... it was once the victim of a vicious dumping upside down and shaken because I couldn't find my keys in it. (I even took a picture of the results of the 'bag spill')
> I have a lighter shaper/organizer in it now - no more losing my keys!


Great job and choice Mr. Cookie. 


doni said:


> Such sound advice!
> 
> No, I haven’t uploaded a bag list and I don’t know that I would have the discipline to do it... But you have made me think... The bags I reach out the most, right now, or rather, that I find excuses to reach for, even if there are no so many fitting occasions (and of course this is season/weather dependent, here it is freezing Spring at the moment):
> 
> - The BV Bulb crossbody (which has replaced the Gucci Disco)
> - Hermes rouge H Plume. This bag makes me so happy.
> - Constance in prune
> - The Goyard SL (but really, because it is such a practical shopping tote. To be replaced by a basket soon)
> - Hermes Faco as my clutch option of choice right now.
> 
> So I am really going for no/minimal hardware bags at the moment... with the exception of the Constance, which I find such an easy bag and somehow never bores me...


I love the bags you're reaching for, especially your Plume and Faco. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> This comment:
> 
> takes the words right out of my mouth. I don´t care about the number of bags I own, but there are some I simply don´t love/need anymore.


Credit for the comment goes to @baghabitz34


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m one of the older people in my work environment, and the young’uns find my confusion about slang to be funny. So I heard OG before it came up here, but ... it was silly.
> 
> In my defense, “bougie” and “bolshie” sound very similar, and I couldn’t figure out why someone was calling me a Bolshevik
> 
> Me: “How was your holiday?”
> Them: “Gucci!”
> Me: “So did you call a hit man on your relatives or just turn them in to the IRS?”
> Them:  ...
> 
> Them: “So, you’re like one of the OG’s around here.”
> Me: ?!?
> Them: “Original Gangster?”
> Me: “Yeah, me and Al Capone, we were totally a thing.”
> A few hours later to another colleague: “How old is she, again?”
> 
> I love the new avatar!


This is priceless! I love your sense of humour.


Jereni said:


> I like your list of the bags you are reaching for the most right now. Can we see pics?
> 
> This feels like another fun exercise for the group. What bags are you reaching for the most _right now?_  Certainly this may be influenced by spring (if you are in the northern hemisphere), but maybe not. Does it say anything about your handbag trends?
> 
> Right now I’m reaching for:
> - Chanel blush pink mini, probably due to newness but it’s also a great color for spring
> - BV large pouch, bc I am completely obsessed with its puddleness
> - Polene orange nano, possibly color? It’s such an easy bag too, and the perfect size
> - Coach Willis 18 in chalk
> - Fendi peekaboo, because always
> 
> I’d love to find some trends in there for myself but I’m not sure I can. Two satchels, two shoulder bags, 1 clutch. 4 of them are smooth leather, but the Chanel is not. Hmmm.


Great choices, love what you shared. I am totally in love with your Fendi Peekaboo, the size the colour, perfection!


whateve said:


> lol! It's a vintage Coach I bought from Goodwill for $14 6 years ago. I didn't carry it much before because it is small and not a color that goes with much of my wardrobe. I have since downsized my wallet so I can use it as a daily bag and I also got some clothes that go with it. I love that it is in perfect condition. I wish it had a back pocket.
> View attachment 5049267


What a pretty spring colour, it's lovely!


----------



## More bags

afroken said:


> How fun! Nice choices. Although I change bags often, the bags that I find myself reaching for more than others these days are as follows.
> 
> BV Nodini in tangerine. I love this bag model, it feels like a mini pillow, nice and slouchy. However, I’m not too sure about the colour. It’s not a versatile orange like @BowieFan1971 ’s orange H Pico. It’s more in-your-face bright and I don’t know how much I like that. I bought it at a crazy low price and now I think I should’ve waited longer back then for a colour that I like better. Nonetheless, it’s such a useful bag, fits so much and weighs nothing.
> View attachment 5049469
> 
> 
> Another bag I keep reaching for these days is BV Campana in Monalisa (I’m bag twins with @JenJBS on this). It’s so lightweight, soft, squishy, and fits the entire kitchen sink without looking bulky. And of course the colour is to die for   Prior to purchasing this bag, I had thought I was strictly a shoulder/crossbody person. But after receiving this bag, I realized how much I love handheld and elbow-carry bags as well.
> View attachment 5049470
> 
> 
> And lastly, I find myself using my Massaccesi Calista Midi hobo a lot. This one’s leather is so robust, chewy, and thick. It just molds to your side and is so comfortable to wear.
> View attachment 5049471
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I always get carried away when talking about bags  Looking forward to others’ choices.


Such pretty bags - I love your Nodini and Campana colours! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Bump me up girls...just sold the Gucci Abbey and feeling some sellers remorse. Even looked at brown logo canvas totes to replace it. I need moral support to keep my eyes on the prize...my Gold Bolide 31-to-be.
> 
> I did buy a casual black bag, which I had already given myself permission for...a vintage glove-tanned Coach bucket bag in black for $34 including shipping and tax. I went for the leather....I think she’s going to be around for a long time.
> View attachment 5049501


Congratulations on your sale momentum and on your cute Coach bucket bag. You're doing great on working towards your Bolide goal! Perhaps try googling pics of the Bolide and styling pics of it with cute outfits?


BowieFan1971 said:


> I just need my LV Alma DE to sell and some SLGs or my Prada or Epi Speedy 25 and I will have enough to feel comfortable buying my Bolide. Getting plenty of lowballs and someone messaged if I would take a price on the Alma that I agreed to, then never followed up with the sale.
> 
> Patience is not my strong point...


Ugh, the no follow up sucks. Boo. 


dcooney4 said:


> The consignment shop sold two more of my bags. That is 4 out already for April. I am trying so hard to be good. Though if PLG drops their bucket bag early I might be bad, but so far zero in.


Wow, congratulations on your sales dc!  


Cookiefiend said:


> ooo fun exercise - heading off to my spreadsheet... okay, I’m back!
> Right now, I’m reaching for my:
> 
> MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch - the color is fun and makes me smile. Plus it’s super light.
> Goyard Sac Rouette - it so easy to carry and it’s also a fun color. (Red)
> Dior Lady Bag - part of the reason it’s been carried often is because it’s out (we have an area inside the door for hanging a coat and setting purses down), and that makes it easy to grab. Plus I’m trying to bring the CPW down.
> Just Campagne Confort 1 - I just really like this bag.
> Dior Be Dior - ticks all the boxes. Great size, navy, and the silver handle and back pocket are so fun. Lately I’ve been carrying it without the shoulder strap, which brings that handle to the fore every time.


I love your Punch coloured MZ Wallace Micro Sutton and both Diors you mentioned.


mariliz11 said:


> Hmm this is fun and interesting! I don’t usually reach for same bags but for the past couple of months I have been mostly carrying:
> 
> - LV pochette Métis, because it’s one of my newest but also like the shape
> - LV Pochette Accessoires in DE and DA, worn crossbody for weekend walks so I don’t have too much weight on my hands or shoulders
> - LV Neverfull because it can carry everything and more and I can toss it around without worry (very durable)
> - Balenciaga Classic City because it’s very spacious and can even hold my MacBook Air
> - Gucci Dionysus beige for dressier outfits, because I love the structure and thick chain and I think it’d my fav out of all my collection


Great selection of bags!


----------



## More bags

@cowgirlsboots your mustard New Lock is gorgeous. The black bag looks good, too. You're not loving it? Is it because you have better bags you'd rather carry instead?
@SakuraSakura Yay congratulations on your Papillon! I hope it brings you a ton of joy to wear it.  
@JenJBS the Polene bag is cute. I love adjustable straps, great pictures.


----------



## jblended

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m one of the older people in my work environment, and the young’uns find my confusion about slang to be funny. So I heard OG before it came up here, but ... it was silly.
> 
> In my defense, “bougie” and “bolshie” sound very similar, and I couldn’t figure out why someone was calling me a Bolshevik
> 
> Me: “How was your holiday?”
> Them: “Gucci!”
> Me: “So did you call a hit man on your relatives or just turn them in to the IRS?”
> Them:  ...
> 
> Them: “So, you’re like one of the OG’s around here.”
> Me: ?!?
> Them: “Original Gangster?”
> Me: “Yeah, me and Al Capone, we were totally a thing.”
> A few hours later to another colleague: “How old is she, again?”
> 
> I love the new avatar!


Brilliant!    


dcooney4 said:


> Will send out an inexpensive bag tomorrow and that will make 5 out this month.


This is AMAZING! Well done!


More bags said:


> @jblended congratulations on your bag restraint re: potential gifts, enjoying your bag wardrobe and what a cute mouse family!


Thank you! 


JenJBS said:


> I will be donating my RM black circle bag to the local domestic violence charity as I won't wear it when the Polene bag is an option.


The Polene is gorgeous! And you already know how I feel about your donations! 
Also, I'm impatiently waiting for your next bag showcase update!


----------



## afroken

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous bags that you are reaching for! If I were to analyze it, it seems like you are in the mood for soft, rounded, casual bags right now.


Thank you  Yes! Lately I've been in the mood for smooshy, soft, and casual bags. I guess due to the whole stress about the pandemic - slow vaccine rollout in my country (both of my parents haven't been vaccinated yet and they are both high risk), our city just went into our 4th or 5th lockdown due to huge spike in cases - I'm not feeling like wearing anything that requires too much care and maintenance. Although I still change my bags often in an effort to feel as "normal" as possible.


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> Thank you  Yes! Lately I've been in the mood for smooshy, soft, and casual bags. I guess due to the whole stress about the pandemic - slow vaccine rollout in my country (both of my parents haven't been vaccinated yet and they are both high risk), our city just went into our 4th or 5th lockdown due to huge spike in cases - I'm not feeling like wearing anything that requires too much care and maintenance. Although I still change my bags often in an effort to feel as "normal" as possible.


Wow, that’s really stressful. So much worry and so much change. Now that vaccines here are really starting to roll out, the difference can truly be seen in the latest surge, which is primarily among the young, who only just became eligible for vaccinations. It does concern me that my 95 year old grandfather has not had even the first shot yet...I think he has fallen through the cracks.
I hope vaccinations ramp up where you are soon and in the meantime, do what you need to in order to maintain a quality of life. So many people here have gained weight due to eating more snacks and comfort food that people talk about the “Covid 15” (gaining 15 pounds over the last year) as if it is a common thing.


----------



## Jereni

Bought some new bags recently and have listed 5 bags on Poshmark, so we’ll see how that goes. Currently I’m getting a bunch of low ball offers... sigh.

Here’s one of my new ones, Coach Klare which is an outlet bag. Went the outlet last weekend and while there’s plenty of lesser quality bags, I was pleasantly surprised to find several that I thought were quite nice.

This is napa leather and incredibly soft and pleasing to the touch.




I’m looking at this as my spring/summer white bag, whereas my Coach Willis will be my ‘winter’ white.


----------



## dcooney4

Crazy but six out now. Decided even though I adored the mystery tote I received the leather was like a nubuck feel and didn’t think I could paint on it. It was over my weight limit for bags , so I let it go. Trying to make good decisions is not easy.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Bought some new bags recently and have listed 5 bags on Poshmark, so we’ll see how that goes. Currently I’m getting a bunch of low ball offers... sigh.
> 
> Here’s one of my new ones, Coach Klare which is an outlet bag. Went the outlet last weekend and while there’s plenty of lesser quality bags, I was pleasantly surprised to find several that I thought were quite nice.
> 
> This is napa leather and incredibly soft and pleasing to the touch.
> 
> View attachment 5050819
> 
> 
> I’m looking at this as my spring/summer white bag, whereas my Coach Willis will be my ‘winter’ white.


I really like this ones lines. Congrats! Good luck selling. I have had some low ballers too. Though one came back with a reasonable after I countered and all went well. Some were ridiculous and I just declined.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> The Polene is gorgeous! And you already know how I feel about your donations!
> Also, I'm impatiently waiting for your next bag showcase update!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> @JenJBS the Polene bag is cute. I love adjustable straps, great pictures.



Thank you!    Polene does great photo shoots!


----------



## crystal_cat

So much for not buying bags this year.... now I just need to wait for lockdown to be lifted so I can actually use it! Small denim quilted icon bag by Versace.


----------



## dcooney4

crystal_cat said:


> So much for not buying bags this year.... now I just need to wait for lockdown to be lifted so I can actually use it! Small denim quilted icon bag by Versace.


What a fun spring bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Bought some new bags recently and have listed 5 bags on Poshmark, so we’ll see how that goes. Currently I’m getting a bunch of low ball offers... sigh.
> 
> Here’s one of my new ones, Coach Klare which is an outlet bag. Went the outlet last weekend and while there’s plenty of lesser quality bags, I was pleasantly surprised to find several that I thought were quite nice.
> 
> This is napa leather and incredibly soft and pleasing to the touch.
> 
> View attachment 5050819
> 
> 
> I’m looking at this as my spring/summer white bag, whereas my Coach Willis will be my ‘winter’ white.


Lowballs have been the name of the game for me too! Like your Klare!


----------



## keodi

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5048815
> 
> the totes: Gucci Ophidia, Coach Market tote in saddle, and MK Jetset in luggage


Beautiful Gucci Ophidia!


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5048818
> 
> LV City Steamer in caramel/cream/noir, Coach Charlie in signature canvas, LV Tournelle PM, KS Toujours in warm gingerbread, and LV Neonoe in mono/caramel.
> A lot of brown bags for a person who claims she doesn’t like brown bags


Lovely brown choices!


JenJBS said:


> I couldn't resist such perfect packaging for this perfume... Too cute!
> 
> View attachment 5049016


So adorable!


whateve said:


> lol! It's a vintage Coach I bought from Goodwill for $14 6 years ago. I didn't carry it much before because it is small and not a color that goes with much of my wardrobe. I have since downsized my wallet so I can use it as a daily bag and I also got some clothes that go with it. I love that it is in perfect condition. I wish it had a back pocket.
> View attachment 5049267


I love the colour! it I love vintage coach!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Bump me up girls...just sold the Gucci Abbey and feeling some sellers remorse. Even looked at brown logo canvas totes to replace it. I need moral support to keep my eyes on the prize...my Gold Bolide 31-to-be.
> 
> I did buy a casual black bag, which I had already given myself permission for...a vintage glove-tanned Coach bucket bag in black for $34 including shipping and tax. I went for the leather....I think she’s going to be around for a long time.
> View attachment 5049501


Lovely addition! it's beautiful!


JenJBS said:


> *The sellers remorse will go away once you have your gold bolide.*
> 
> Coach glove tanned leather is fabulous! Great deal!


I agree!


JenJBS said:


> Polene just came out with a new style!
> 
> I will be donating my RM black circle bag to the local domestic violence charity as I won't wear it when the Polene bag is an option.
> 
> The strap is adjustable to be crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 5050358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050359


Beautiful Polene!!


Jereni said:


> Bought some new bags recently and have listed 5 bags on Poshmark, so we’ll see how that goes. Currently I’m getting a bunch of low ball offers... sigh.
> 
> Here’s one of my new ones, Coach Klare which is an outlet bag. Went the outlet last weekend and while there’s plenty of lesser quality bags, I was pleasantly surprised to find several that I thought were quite nice.
> 
> This is napa leather and incredibly soft and pleasing to the touch.
> 
> View attachment 5050819
> 
> 
> I’m looking at this as my spring/summer white bag, whereas my Coach Willis will be my ‘winter’ white.


Beautiful new addition!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> This feels like another fun exercise for the group. What bags are you reaching for the most _right now?_  Certainly this may be influenced by spring (if you are in the northern hemisphere), but maybe not. Does it say anything about your handbag trends?
> 
> Right now I’m reaching for:
> - Chanel blush pink mini, probably due to newness but it’s also a great color for spring
> - BV large pouch, bc I am completely obsessed with its puddleness
> - Polene orange nano, possibly color? It’s such an easy bag too, and the perfect size
> - Coach Willis 18 in chalk
> - Fendi peekaboo, because always


I always love pastels for spring.  So my Diorama in rose poudre is the one I reach for the most in spring.  I would say my choice is definitely influenced by spring and wearing lighter colored clothing (less risk of color transfer).  My other picks are my Pochette Metis in turtledove and my Miss Dior in light grey.
Here is a picture of my Diorama, along with one of my favorite spring perfumes, Aerin Lilac Path.  Today though I am wearing Diorissimo, a lovely lily of the valley fragrance (another spring favorite).


----------



## dcooney4

Decided to start playing with the leather paint. This is only three layers , still more to go. It is still very cold in my studio. This guy is only an inch in size. Need a finer brush to do detail.


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I always love pastels for spring.  So my Diorama in rose poudre is the one I reach for the most in spring.  I would say my choice is definitely influenced by spring and wearing lighter colored clothing (less risk of color transfer).  My other picks are my Pochette Metis in turtledove and my Miss Dior in light grey.
> Here is a picture of my Diorama, along with one of my favorite spring perfumes, Aerin Lilac Path.  Today though I am wearing Diorissimo, a lovely lily of the valley fragrance (another spring favorite).
> View attachment 5051341



That Diorama is the PERFECT pale pink! Lovely, lovely. Can we see a pic of your Pochette in turtle dove?

I’m inspired by your purse-with-perfume pic and am going to copy you


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> Decided to start playing with the leather paint. This is only three layers , still more to go. It is still very cold in my studio. This guy is only an inch in size. Need a finer brush to do detail.


I love this!  Such a great idea.

@Jereni, thank you!  I do love pale pink!  And yes, perfume bottles are so pretty and it's fun to pair them with purses in pictures.  Let me see if I can find a pic of my Pochette Metis and I will post soon.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@Jereni, here is a pic of the Pochette Metis in turtledove from a little while ago.  This is such a hard color to capture in pictures because the color seems to change subtly, based on indoor versus outdoor lighting, cloudy or sunny day etc.  Actually even the Diorama always looks much lighter on sunny days, and the pink looks a little bit deeper on cloudy days, or if taken indoors.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Wish the camera had feel-o-vision. Broken in, supple, smooth...they truly don’t make bags like this anymore. In love with the leather! Only took two applications of conditioner for it to come back. Coach should look at their past bags....this bag is at least 20 years old and kicks the ass of almost anything they are putting out now. I almost feel guilty paying under $35 total for this...almost... 
This is my forever black casual bag. Structure with just a bit of slouch.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Decided to start playing with the leather paint. This is only three layers , still more to go. It is still very cold in my studio. This guy is only an inch in size. Need a finer brush to do detail.



Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Bought some new bags recently and have listed 5 bags on Poshmark, so we’ll see how that goes. Currently I’m getting a bunch of low ball offers... sigh.
> 
> Here’s one of my new ones, Coach Klare which is an outlet bag. Went the outlet last weekend and while there’s plenty of lesser quality bags, I was pleasantly surprised to find several that I thought were quite nice.
> 
> This is napa leather and incredibly soft and pleasing to the touch.
> 
> View attachment 5050819
> 
> 
> I’m looking at this as my spring/summer white bag, whereas my Coach Willis will be my ‘winter’ white.


it’s lovely!  


dcooney4 said:


> Crazy but six out now. Decided even though I adored the mystery tote I received the leather was like a nubuck feel and didn’t think I could paint on it. It was over my weight limit for bags , so I let it go. Trying to make good decisions is not easy.


Thats awesome - congratulations! 


crystal_cat said:


> So much for not buying bags this year.... now I just need to wait for lockdown to be lifted so I can actually use it! Small denim quilted icon bag by Versace.


Well... that’s adorable! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I always love pastels for spring.  So my Diorama in rose poudre is the one I reach for the most in spring.  I would say my choice is definitely influenced by spring and wearing lighter colored clothing (less risk of color transfer).  My other picks are my Pochette Metis in turtledove and my Miss Dior in light grey.
> Here is a picture of my Diorama, along with one of my favorite spring perfumes, Aerin Lilac Path.  Today though I am wearing Diorissimo, a lovely lily of the valley fragrance (another spring favorite).
> View attachment 5051341


This is a beautiful purse ❤️


dcooney4 said:


> Decided to start playing with the leather paint. This is only three layers , still more to go. It is still very cold in my studio. This guy is only an inch in size. Need a finer brush to do detail.


wow! I love it! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5051357
> 
> @Jereni, here is a pic of the Pochette Metis in turtledove from a little while ago.  This is such a hard color to capture in pictures because the color seems to change subtly, based on indoor versus outdoor lighting, cloudy or sunny day etc.  Actually even the Diorama always looks much lighter on sunny days, and the pink looks a little bit deeper on cloudy days, or if taken indoors.


Its a very pretty, soft color! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wish the camera had feel-o-vision. Broken in, supple, smooth...they truly don’t make bags like this anymore. In love with the leather! Only took two applications of conditioner for it to come back. Coach should look at their past bags....this bag is at least 20 years old and kicks the ass of almost anything they are putting out now. I almost feel guilty paying under $35 total for this...almost...
> This is my forever black casual bag. Structure with just a bit of slouch.
> View attachment 5051360
> 
> View attachment 5051361


Wow - it looks great!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wish the camera had feel-o-vision. Broken in, supple, smooth...they truly don’t make bags like this anymore. In love with the leather! Only took two applications of conditioner for it to come back. Coach should look at their past bags....this bag is at least 20 years old and kicks the ass of almost anything they are putting out now. I almost feel guilty paying under $35 total for this...almost...
> This is my forever black casual bag. Structure with just a bit of slouch.
> View attachment 5051360
> 
> View attachment 5051361


You just want to reach in and touch it.


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I always love pastels for spring.  So my Diorama in rose poudre is the one I reach for the most in spring.  I would say my choice is definitely influenced by spring and wearing lighter colored clothing (less risk of color transfer).  My other picks are my Pochette Metis in turtledove and my Miss Dior in light grey.
> Here is a picture of my Diorama, along with one of my favorite spring perfumes, Aerin Lilac Path.  Today though I am wearing Diorissimo, a lovely lily of the valley fragrance (another spring favorite).
> View attachment 5051341


I keep coming back to look at this lovely pink beauty.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wish the camera had feel-o-vision. Broken in, supple, smooth...they truly don’t make bags like this anymore. In love with the leather! Only took two applications of conditioner for it to come back. Coach should look at their past bags....this bag is at least 20 years old and kicks the ass of almost anything they are putting out now. I almost feel guilty paying under $35 total for this...almost...
> This is my forever black casual bag. Structure with just a bit of slouch.
> View attachment 5051360
> 
> View attachment 5051361


You already know I'm a fan of older Coach leather. I buy new Coach for the styles and colors, but for leather, nothing beats older Coach. I think this style is from the early 2000s.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> You just want to reach in and touch it.


So much nicer than the leather on many “premium” bags, but not as boxy/utilitarian as some other vintage Coach styles. I am overjoyed!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> You already know I'm a fan of older Coach leather. I buy new Coach for the styles and colors, but for leather, nothing beats older Coach. I think this style is from the early 2000s.


I know Coach is your jam! This one has a substantial brown fabric lining and an inner zip compartment in the middle. Made in US, but newer than the bags people typically call vintage Coach, but before they were all made in China.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> So adorable!
> 
> I agree!
> 
> Beautiful Polene!!



Thank you!   




dcooney4 said:


> Decided to start playing with the leather paint. This is only three layers , still more to go. It is still very cold in my studio. This guy is only an inch in size. Need a finer brush to do detail.



Beautiful work!  



BowieFan1971 said:


> Wish the camera had feel-o-vision. Broken in, supple, smooth...they truly don’t make bags like this anymore. In love with the leather! Only took two applications of conditioner for it to come back. Coach should look at their past bags....this bag is at least 20 years old and kicks the ass of almost anything they are putting out now. I almost feel guilty paying under $35 total for this...almost...
> This is my forever black casual bag. Structure with just a bit of slouch.
> View attachment 5051360
> 
> View attachment 5051361


That leather is just divine!    Enjoy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> @cowgirlsboots your mustard New Lock is gorgeous. The black bag looks good, too. You're not loving it? Is it because you have better bags you'd rather carry instead?



Thank-you @More bags ! I really love the mustard New Lock. It has taught me to carry a designer bag without fear to wreck it -well, there´s not much to wreck as it was incredibly cheap compared to any other New Lock I ever saw and already has its flaws. Still it feels like the real thing. 

The black Goldpfeil is hanging from a door handle and I keep looking at it. So far I haven´t been able to bond with it. I don´t know why. It certainly is a very high quality bag and must have been expensive in its day. I think it´s the shape/ type of bag...  I prefer top handle bags or bags with a shorter strap to carry in the crook of my arm. What made me go for the Goldpfeil was the itch to try on the Dior Bobby...  it´s not much more than a dummy. Maybe it will be handy to have one day, maybe I´ll just sell it on.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Decided to start playing with the leather paint. This is only three layers , still more to go. It is still very cold in my studio. This guy is only an inch in size. Need a finer brush to do detail.


How cute is this!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work!
> 
> 
> That leather is just divine!    Enjoy!


Thanks! It is not done yet. It is so tiny that it is tricky to do. That and I have never painted on leather before.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> Crazy but six out now. Decided even though I adored the mystery tote I received the leather was like a nubuck feel and didn’t think I could paint on it. It was over my weight limit for bags , so I let it go. Trying to make good decisions is not easy.


I am so impressed with this.  Congrats!
I decided to let go of my Burberry Camberley from my collection.  I took a bit of a loss on it even though it was barely used, and it's a sobering reminder for me to be really careful with my future purchases and make good decisions.  At this point, I really just want a streamlined collection of forever pieces that will stay with me for a long time.  Thankfully, I already have quite a few of these bags in my present collection.  My goal is to be very thoughtful about any future additions and only add them to my collection if I think they will fill an empty slot in my collection, and also be timeless pieces that will work well from a functional standpoint too.

Thanks to you and @Cookiefiend, for the lovely spring bag compliments!


----------



## baghabitz34

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5051357
> 
> @Jereni, here is a pic of the Pochette Metis in turtledove from a little while ago.  This is such a hard color to capture in pictures because the color seems to change subtly, based on indoor versus outdoor lighting, cloudy or sunny day etc.  Actually even the Diorama always looks much lighter on sunny days, and the pink looks a little bit deeper on cloudy days, or if taken indoors.


Love the turtledove color! It’s such a pretty neutral color.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am so impressed with this.  Congrats!
> I decided to let go of my Burberry Camberley from my collection.  I took a bit of a loss on it even though it was barely used, and it's a sobering reminder for me to be really careful with my future purchases and make good decisions.  At this point, I really just want a streamlined collection of forever pieces that will stay with me for a long time.  Thankfully, I already have quite a few of these bags in my present collection.  My goal is to be very thoughtful about any future additions and only add them to my collection if I think they will fill an empty slot in my collection, and also be timeless pieces that will work well from a functional standpoint too.
> 
> Thanks to you and @Cookiefiend, for the lovely spring bag compliments!



This is exactly where my head is at too. It just seems to take some trial and error to get there...


----------



## afroken

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow, that’s really stressful. So much worry and so much change. Now that vaccines here are really starting to roll out, the difference can truly be seen in the latest surge, which is primarily among the young, who only just became eligible for vaccinations. It does concern me that my 95 year old grandfather has not had even the first shot yet...I think he has fallen through the cracks.
> I hope vaccinations ramp up where you are soon and in the meantime, do what you need to in order to maintain a quality of life. So many people here have gained weight due to eating more snacks and comfort food that people talk about the “Covid 15” (gaining 15 pounds over the last year) as if it is a common thing.


Thank you I'm really hoping that in the next few months, things can start picking up a bit and that our country can get more organized. I really hope that your grandfather will get his first shot soon, the elderly are so vulnerable. Thankfully I haven't been eating lots more snacks  but I do need to buy less bags! In the past year I've bought more bags than I have in my entire life  I think it was a mix of pandemic stress and good pre-loved market.


dcooney4 said:


> Decided to start playing with the leather paint. This is only three layers , still more to go. It is still very cold in my studio. This guy is only an inch in size. Need a finer brush to do detail.


This is amazing!  You really have a talent. Out of curiosity, did you also paint the dog in your profile picture?


BowieFan1971 said:


> This is exactly where my head is at too. It just seems to take some trial and error to get there...


I'm still learning about what bags I prefer and I think this would be a lifelong lesson. My needs may evolve as time goes on. In the past, I never thought I would do structured bags or hand/arm-carry bags - but since the last year, I started liking both structured and hand carry bags. I'm not sure if I would ever be at purse peace, at least not forever, as my requirements and preference may change with time. I think this is also the fun part of curating my collection, I'm constantly learning about what I like


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> This is exactly where my head is at too. It just seems to take some trial and error to get there...


Ha ha, yes.  That trial and error...  And if I am completely honest with myself, I think I am also a bit of a collector -- or at least I have that tendency towards it which I need to identify and nip in the bud!
Ideally I would like to get that forever collection in place soon, but I am still a couple of bags away from reaching this goal.
@baghabitz34, thank you!  I too love the soft neutral color of turtledove.
@afroken, sorry to hear about the spike in cases and the lockdown.   I hope the situation will improve soon including the vaccine roll-out.


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> Thank you I'm really hoping that in the next few months, things can start picking up a bit and that our country can get more organized. I really hope that your grandfather will get his first shot soon, the elderly are so vulnerable. Thankfully I haven't been eating lots more snacks  but I do need to buy less bags! In the past year I've bought more bags than I have in my entire life  I think it was a mix of pandemic stress and good pre-loved market.
> 
> This is amazing!  You really have a talent. Out of curiosity, did you also paint the dog in your profile picture?
> 
> I'm still learning about what bags I prefer and I think this would be a lifelong lesson. My needs may evolve as time goes on. In the past, I never thought I would do structured bags or hand/arm-carry bags - but since the last year, I started liking both structured and hand carry bags. I'm not sure if I would ever be at purse peace, at least not forever, as my requirements and preference may change with time. I think this is also the fun part of curating my collection, I'm constantly learning about what I like


Yes, I painted the dog. I love painting animals.


----------



## dcooney4

Let’s see those metallic bags. I only have one but I showed it in the blue too .


----------



## BowieFan1971

No metallics for me....I’m out...


----------



## Cookiefiend

My only metallic and only chain strap - Proenza Schouler small Courier.
Purchased in 2019 from our dear @Sparkletastic, it’s a beautiful bag, and has the most marvelous leather lining.


(I recently found out that Mr Cookie doesn’t like this bag... )


----------



## whateve

These are my metallic bags.
1. Coach Poppy Spotlight tote in sapphire
2. Brahmin Katie in mother of pearl
3. Coach metallic colorblock camera bag
4. Coach Poppy cinch

#2 and 3 were purchased in 2020. The others I've had for years.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> These are my metallic bags.
> 1. Coach Poppy Spotlight tote in sapphire
> 2. Brahmin Katie in mother of pearl
> 3. Coach metallic colorblock camera bag
> 4. Coach Poppy cinch
> 
> #2 and 3 were purchased in 2020. The others I've had for years.
> View attachment 5052213
> View attachment 5052214
> View attachment 5052215
> View attachment 5052217


Holy cow - your Brahmin Katie is gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Only one metallic bag in my collection- and I already showed it as a grey bag...  

Anselm Reyle for Dior, limited edition, Lady Dior Rendez-Vous wallet on chain, 2011


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Holy cow - your Brahmin Katie is gorgeous!


Thanks! I had to buy it after seeing another tpfer's. I love that hologram stuff.


----------



## mariliz11

Only one metallic for me, more like iridescent. The LV sunset boulevard pochette in vernis leather. I think I’d like to add a gold or silver in my collection at some point too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Only one metallic bag in my collection- and I already showed it as a grey bag...
> 
> Anselm Reyle for Dior, limited edition, Lady Dior Rendez-Vous wallet on chain, 2011
> 
> View attachment 5052225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052233


So pretty, the red stitching really pops! 


mariliz11 said:


> Only one metallic for me, more like iridescent. The LV sunset boulevard pochette in vernis leather. I think I’d like to add a gold or silver in my collection at some point too.
> View attachment 5052257


It has a lovely glow!


----------



## whateve

I'd like to add a bronze or rose gold bag at some point. Right now I'm feeling overwhelmed by the number of purses I have.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> These are my metallic bags.
> 1. Coach Poppy Spotlight tote in sapphire
> 2. Brahmin Katie in mother of pearl
> 3. Coach metallic colorblock camera bag
> 4. Coach Poppy cinch
> 
> #2 and 3 were purchased in 2020. The others I've had for years.
> View attachment 5052213
> View attachment 5052214
> View attachment 5052215
> View attachment 5052217


They are beautiful! 
I especially love the Brahmin!



mariliz11 said:


> Only one metallic for me, more like iridescent. The LV sunset boulevard pochette in vernis leather. I think I’d like to add a gold or silver in my collection at some point too.
> View attachment 5052257



Lovely!


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Nodini
Marc Jacobs The Soiree
Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy
Ted Baker heart purse
Maison Margeila camera bag


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> I'm still learning about what bags I prefer and I think this would be a lifelong lesson. My needs may evolve as time goes on. In the past, I never thought I would do structured bags or hand/arm-carry bags - but since the last year, I started liking both structured and hand carry bags. I'm not sure if I would ever be at purse peace, at least not forever, as my requirements and preference may change with time. I think this is also the fun part of curating my collection, I'm constantly learning about what I like



I wish I was also at the point of being done in terms of my collection but lately it’s become clear to me that I’m still learning too. 



whateve said:


> These are my metallic bags.
> 1. Coach Poppy Spotlight tote in sapphire
> 2. Brahmin Katie in mother of pearl
> 3. Coach metallic colorblock camera bag
> 4. Coach Poppy cinch
> 
> #2 and 3 were purchased in 2020. The others I've had for years.
> View attachment 5052213
> View attachment 5052214
> View attachment 5052215
> View attachment 5052217



Gorgeous metallics! The blue on that Coach is just divine.


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> Marc Jacobs The Soiree
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy
> Ted Baker heart purse
> Maison Margeila camera bag
> 
> View attachment 5052357
> View attachment 5052358
> View attachment 5052360
> View attachment 5052361
> View attachment 5052362


The silver Soirée is so pretty!


----------



## mariliz11

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> Marc Jacobs The Soiree
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy
> Ted Baker heart purse
> Maison Margeila camera bag
> 
> View attachment 5052357
> View attachment 5052358
> View attachment 5052360
> View attachment 5052361
> View attachment 5052362


The rose gold ones are so pretty!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> Marc Jacobs The Soiree
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy
> Ted Baker heart purse
> Maison Margeila camera bag
> 
> View attachment 5052357
> View attachment 5052358
> View attachment 5052360
> View attachment 5052361
> View attachment 5052362


The Nodini!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> These are my metallic bags.
> 1. Coach Poppy Spotlight tote in sapphire
> 2. Brahmin Katie in mother of pearl
> 3. Coach metallic colorblock camera bag
> 4. Coach Poppy cinch
> 
> #2 and 3 were purchased in 2020. The others I've had for years.
> View attachment 5052213
> View attachment 5052214
> View attachment 5052215
> View attachment 5052217


I love you these. They are all wonderful but I adore that bucket with the skates.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Only one metallic bag in my collection- and I already showed it as a grey bag...
> 
> Anselm Reyle for Dior, limited edition, Lady Dior Rendez-Vous wallet on chain, 2011
> 
> View attachment 5052225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052233


I love that it is girlie and edgy all at the same time.


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> Only one metallic for me, more like iridescent. The LV sunset boulevard pochette in vernis leather. I think I’d like to add a gold or silver in my collection at some point too.
> View attachment 5052257


LV Vernis has such a nice glow. Is this bleu nuit?


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> Marc Jacobs The Soiree
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy
> Ted Baker heart purse
> Maison Margeila camera bag
> 
> View attachment 5052357
> View attachment 5052358
> View attachment 5052360
> View attachment 5052361
> View attachment 5052362


That Nodini is perfection. What fun selection!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> LV Vernis has such a nice glow. Is this bleu nuit?


Yes! You’re such a connoisseur!!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> The silver Soirée is so pretty!


Thank you!    I love that style.



dcooney4 said:


> That Nodini is perfection. What fun selection!


Thank you!  



mariliz11 said:


> The rose gold ones are so pretty!!


Thank you!   My favorite metallic! 



BowieFan1971 said:


> The Nodini!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Finished the little guy. He has a bit of an attitude.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Finished the little guy. He has a bit of an attitude.


Speechless! That is amazing, especially given how tiny it is! I bow down!!!


How are you liking painting on leather?


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Speechless! That is amazing, especially given how tiny it is! I bow down!!!
> 
> 
> How are you liking painting on leather?


Thank you! He is a funny little guy. I wanted to sketch him first but the  leather didn't want to show the soft pencil I had. So I just winged it and did it free hand. Which meant no corrections allowed.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> He is a funny little guy.


I'm amazed at how you can see his character. Again, mostly because you got character into the expression of a _tiny_ little bird! Incredible!
How big is the bird? It looks no more than a few inches.


dcooney4 said:


> Which meant no corrections allowed.


None needed with your skills!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I'm amazed at how you can see his character. Again, mostly because you got character into the expression of a _tiny_ little bird! Incredible!
> How big is the bird? It looks no more than a few inches.
> 
> None needed with your skills!


From the top feather on his head to his tush he is one inch. Another 1/2 inch with his tail feathers.


----------



## doni

I am not into metallic leather but as usual, all your bags are making me question myself. This thread is supposed to curb our shopping, so this is all types of wrong! 



dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! He is a funny little guy. I wanted to sketch him first but the  leather didn't want to show the soft pencil I had. So I just winged it and did it free hand. Which meant no corrections allowed.



That is so cute and you are so talented!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5052628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the little guy. He has a bit of an attitude.


You lookin at me?!?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> The consignment shop sold two more of my bags. That is 4 out already for April. I am trying so hard to be good. Though if PLG drops their bucket bag early I might be bad, but so far zero in.


Great that 4 have gone out.

PLG Bucket bag?!?!?!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Introducing miss papillon 30!


Beautiful!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Decided to start playing with the leather paint. This is only three layers , still more to go. It is still very cold in my studio. This guy is only an inch in size. Need a finer brush to do detail.


Love the details on this cardinal. He's really got personality! (They don't have cardinals out here on the west coast… one of the birds I miss.)


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5052628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the little guy. He has a bit of an attitude.


Oh, he does for SURE! Cardinals and blue jays are both sassy birds. But this li'l guy, in particular, looks like he'd take on a T. Rex.


----------



## ElainePG

@Vintage Leather , I keep meaning to ask you… what does "bougie" actually mean these days? I thought it was the French word for candle (well, it is, but I'm sure that's not the way your young co-workers are using it). And there was a movie a long time ago called "Boogie Nights," but that's not it either. So in what OTHER way am I totally out of it???


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! He is a funny little guy. I wanted to sketch him first but the  leather didn't want to show the soft pencil I had. *So I just winged it* and did it free hand. Which meant no corrections allowed.


You "winged" it??? Good one!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am really enjoying my Mansur Gavreil cloud clutch.  This things holds an insane amount, but does not look that big when carried, is not heavy and is easy to carry. I swear I could get a small sweater in this thing!


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5052628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the little guy. He has a bit of an attitude.



I love him! He looks like he’s puffing his chest out with pride.


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> I am really enjoying my Mansur Gavreil cloud clutch.  This things holds an insane amount, but does not look that big when carried, is not heavy and is easy to carry. I swear I could get a small sweater in this thing!
> 
> View attachment 5052779
> View attachment 5052781
> View attachment 5052780


This is a terrific bag. The leather looks soft and cuddly, and I love the hint of a ruffle at the top closure. "Cloud" is a good name for it.


----------



## afroken

I only have one bag that’s considered metallic, and from everyone’s stunning metallic collections it’s apparent that I should consider more! My metallic bag is a Massaccesi Aura with a special leather in which floral patterns in silver is being melted into the leather. It’s a bag that could be worn both over the shoulder or crossbody. A nice bag for spring and I look forward to wearing her more in the next few weeks to come.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5052628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the little guy. He has a bit of an attitude.



Love this!   You're so talented!   And that bit of attitude is adorable!


----------



## Vintage Leather

ElainePG said:


> @Vintage Leather , I keep meaning to ask you… what does "bougie" actually mean these days? I thought it was the French word for candle (well, it is, but I'm sure that's not the way your young co-workers are using it). And there was a movie a long time ago called "Boogie Nights," but that's not it either. So in what OTHER way am I totally out of it???



Apparently it’s short for bourgeois.  

And it’s slang for someone who likes designer things and argues their superiority.

I might - reluctantly -accept the description (although I still say that the bourgeois strive to be like me) but I don’t accept being called a Bolshevik


----------



## southernbelle43

ElainePG said:


> This is a terrific bag. The leather looks soft and cuddly, and I love the hint of a ruffle at the top closure. "Cloud" is a good name for it.


Thank you. I was never a clutch person until this one came along.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> Apparently it’s short for bourgeois.
> 
> And it’s slang for someone who likes designer things and argues their superiority.
> 
> I might - reluctantly -accept the description (although I still say that the bourgeois strive to be like me) but I don’t accept being called a Bolshevik


Actually bougie is more someone who is into the designer lifestyle and thinks it makes them better, that they forget where they came from. It’s not the superiority of the product, it’s how the product makes the user/owner a superior person. I highly doubt you are bougie.

I about peed myself when I read you heard Bolshie... Not with a designer bag, you ain’t!


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Actually bougie is more someone who is into the designer lifestyle and thinks it makes them better, that they forget where they came from. It’s not the superiority of the product, it’s how the product makes the user/owner a superior person. I highly doubt you are bougie.
> 
> I about person myself when I read you heard Bolshie... Not with a designer bag, you ain’t!


This! When someone calls you bougie, it’s meant as an insult.


----------



## BowieFan1971

For the Hermès fans....if Courcheval leather has a crease in it from not being stored properly and has a ripple texture in the crease, can that come out with conditioning or be fixed? The bag is 27 years old. Not familiar with that leather, but my experience with other bags is it can’t be conditioned or steamed out or the texture restored.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Pics of the bag...these are the wrinkles


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> Marc Jacobs The Soiree
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy
> Ted Baker heart purse
> Maison Margeila camera bag
> 
> View attachment 5052357
> View attachment 5052358
> View attachment 5052360
> View attachment 5052361
> View attachment 5052362



I adore the MAISON MARGIELA!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> This! When someone calls you bougie, it’s meant as an insult.



I´ve heard many youtubers call themselve bougie in a kind of tounge in cheek way.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> I adore the MAISON MARGIELA!



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve heard many youtubers call themselve bougie in a kind of tounge in cheek way.


And I’ve heard women call themselves or a friend a “bi*ch” but I still wouldn’t call a co worker or stranger one and be shocked they felt insulted...


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## sherrylynn

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5052628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the little guy. He has a bit of an attitude.


I love him and his attitude! I'm so impressed!


----------



## dcooney4

southernbelle43 said:


> I am really enjoying my Mansur Gavreil cloud clutch.  This things holds an insane amount, but does not look that big when carried, is not heavy and is easy to carry. I swear I could get a small sweater in this thing!
> 
> View attachment 5052779
> View attachment 5052781
> View attachment 5052780


Wow that really does fit quite a bit.


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you for all the kind words on my first attempt at painting on leather.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> if Courcheval leather has a crease in it from not being stored properly and has a ripple texture in the crease, can that come out with conditioning or be fixed?


First: the cat in your avatar! OMG!    
I don't know about H leathers specifically but I'd think the actual crease can be improved, though the bag will likely want to keep slouching at that spot. I don't believe those little ripples will come out though.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> First: the cat in your avatar! OMG!
> I don't know about H leathers specifically but I'd think the actual crease can be improved, though the bag will likely want to keep slouching at that spot. I don't believe those little ripples will come out though.


That’s my cat Jett is in full in “you know you want to pet my belly...NOW” mode. DH called got the shot at the perfect moment.  

I’m not sure the ripples will come out either. I asked for some pics with the bag stuffed and they look better, but...I suppose bag organizer might help maybe? If they don’t accept my offer, I think I will wait for one in better condition. It’s a price thing, which maybe I shouldn’t do if I am buying an HG bag. That I should wait until I can get exactly what I want. But it’s haaaard....


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s my cat Jett is in full in “you know you want to pet my belly...NOW” mode. DH called got the shot at the perfect moment.


 We exist to pamper them and nothing more!
Jett is stunning! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I suppose bag organizer might help maybe?


Would you normally use a bag organizer? I ask because it would make the bag more structured and you may not like that (I think you mentioned your preference for slightly slouchy bags in your list of likes/dislikes but I honestly can't recall, sorry!).


BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s a price thing, which maybe I shouldn’t do if I am buying an HG bag. That I should wait until I can get exactly what I want.


It's a difficult decision and I go back and forth on things like this. There's the pleasure of enjoying the bag now (life is short) versus wanting an HG bag that ticks all the boxes and is still affordable. Trust your gut: will you love this bag as it is, even if the ripples don't come out?


----------



## afroken

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s my cat Jett is in full in “you know you want to pet my belly...NOW” mode. DH called got the shot at the perfect moment.
> 
> I’m not sure the ripples will come out either. I asked for some pics with the bag stuffed and they look better, but...I suppose bag organizer might help maybe? If they don’t accept my offer, I think I will wait for one in better condition. It’s a price thing, which maybe I shouldn’t do if I am buying an HG bag. That I should wait until I can get exactly what I want. But it’s haaaard....


Jett is adorable

Is this your HG bag? On the topic of bag organizers, I’ve seen some tpfers use Stashio organizers. They come in different heights (in case you want the top half to droop a bit), and rather than one big organizer that takes up the entire bag, you can just put a few in, which may give your bag a nice bit of slouch while still keeping its shape. I think Stashio was mentioned here at some point but I don’t remember


----------



## dcooney4

Everything went well with the bag I sold on posh. The lady already gave me 5 stars. I have read so many things about scammers that I was terrified to sell something over a certain amount myself. I know you ladies do it all the time, but I was a big chicken. So glad everything went well. 
On another note being sleep deprived I was looking online at a beautiful Florentine leather bag in natural/tan . I came very close to hitting the buy button, the only reason I didn't was I am trying to have a no buy April unless the buckets come out. Then I remembered I have a tan bag coming for mothers day. Good thing my hand didn't hit that button.


----------



## BowieFan1971

@jblended @afroken It is not exactly my HG, but close. I am a deal chaser as much as anything else and am willing to be a little flexible for the deal. But I think maybe I was being too flexible for the sake of a deal. It isn’t the color I really wanted and while I am ok with a less than perfect bag I could send to the spa if I had to to get a great deal, I have doubts the rippling will come out and it would bother me. I had doubts about this bag, which is different than buying a bag that makes my heart sing. I put an offer in with the max price I felt comfortable spending and did not get a reply. I think I may cancel the offer instead of waiting to see if they accept it. Isn’t the point of an HG bag to make your heart sing? Maybe I have patience and wait for the right bag at a price that is higher but still really good.

I think that is what I am going to do. Maybe it is making a mistake...we’ll see!

@dcooney4 Congrats! Proud of you for taking the risk and for resisting temptation.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think I may cancel the offer instead of waiting to see if they accept it. Isn’t the point of an HG bag to make your heart sing? Maybe I have patience and wait for the right bag at a price that is higher but still really good.


This is what I would do based on the fact that it isn't exactly what you were searching for anyway. 
HG bags should be all that you want and more. They should make you smile nonstop. Don't settle. Especially not with H bags- those are really supposed to be the pride of your collection. You will get the perfect one for you in time and it is worth waiting for it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> This is what I would do based on the fact that it isn't exactly what you were searching for anyway.
> HG bags should be all that you want and more. They should make you smile nonstop. Don't settle. Especially not with H bags- those are really supposed to be the pride of your collection. You will get the perfect one for you in time and it is worth waiting for it.


I pulled the offer and said thanks but no thanks. It’s out there....just haven’t found it yet at a price I feel comfortable paying. You’re right...it will be my crown jewel and the last bag I buy before Italy, so it deserves to be right.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Pics of the bag...these are the wrinkles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053237
> View attachment 5053238
> View attachment 5053239


I remember you said you wanted a softer or suppler Bolide. Courchevel is not that anyway. It's now called Epsom, and is very lightweight, but not soft or supple. Togo or Clemence are more supple, but heavier. IDK about this big crease.
EDIT: responded before I finished reading everything. Good girl! No settling. That's why we're all on this thread, right?


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> I remember you said you wanted a softer or suppler Bolide. Courchevel is not that anyway. It's now called Epsom, and is very lightweight, but not soft or supple. Togo or Clemence are more supple, but heavier. IDK about this big crease.
> EDIT: responded before I finished reading everything. Good girl! No settling. That's why we're all on this thread, right?


Yep. Eyes on the prize. Box or Togo are ok, but Clemence is what I really want. I saw it at the boutique and just melted.

This is a pic of my HG. If I didn’t know for sure my DH would think I was nuts, I would take this pic and copy it to hang up. This is off VC and is not perfect, but you get the idea. Hate the look of Epsom and Evercolor. Since I don’t stuff my bags full of stuff, I’m not worried about weight.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> I pulled the offer and said thanks but no thanks. It’s out there....just haven’t found it yet at a price I feel comfortable paying. You’re right...it will be my crown jewel and the last bag I buy before Italy, so it deserves to be right.


Whew - I'm glad you did.
It just didn't sound like this was the right bag, there were too many things that weren't ringing the happy bells.


----------



## ElainePG

afroken said:


> I only have one bag that’s considered metallic, and from everyone’s stunning metallic collections it’s apparent that I should consider more! My metallic bag is a Massaccesi Aura with a special leather in which floral patterns in silver is being melted into the leather. It’s a bag that could be worn both over the shoulder or crossbody. A nice bag for spring and I look forward to wearing her more in the next few weeks to come.
> 
> View attachment 5052940


Wow. I remember when Marco came out with this special leather. I was SO tempted, but I had just bought a bag from him, so I held firm. Now I'm sorry!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> *Apparently it’s short for bourgeois.
> 
> And it’s slang for someone who likes designer things and argues their superiority.*
> 
> I might - reluctantly -accept the description (although I still say that the bourgeois strive to be like me) but I don’t accept being called a Bolshevik


That is HYSTERICAL!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s my cat Jett is in full in “you know you want to pet my belly...NOW” mode. DH called got the shot at the perfect moment.
> 
> I’m not sure the ripples will come out either. I asked for some pics with the bag stuffed and they look better, but...I suppose bag organizer might help maybe? If they don’t accept my offer, I think I will wait for one in better condition. It’s a price thing, which *maybe I shouldn’t do if I am buying an HG bag*. That I should wait until I can get exactly what I want. But it’s haaaard....


Totally your decision, of course, but as for myself, I've learned this lesson the hard way when buying a pre-loved bag (or scarf): do NOT settle! Especially if it's an HG. Your eye will always go to the defect.
ETA: I see you decided to forgo it. And that everyone else gave you this advice, too. Aren't we all genius shoppers!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Everything went well with the bag I sold on posh. The lady already gave me 5 stars. I have read so many things about scammers that I was terrified to sell something over a certain amount myself. I know you ladies do it all the time, but I was a big chicken. So glad everything went well.
> On another note being sleep deprived I was looking online at a beautiful Florentine leather bag in natural/tan . I came very close to hitting the buy button, the only reason I didn't was I am trying to have a no buy April unless the buckets come out. Then I remembered I have a tan bag coming for mothers day. Good thing my hand didn't hit that button.


I'm so glad your posh sale went well. And hurray for the 5 stars.

A no buy April would be amazing. You're nearly halfway there!


----------



## mariliz11

ElainePG said:


> Totally your decision, of course, but as for myself, I've learned this lesson the hard way when buying a pre-loved bag (or scarf): do NOT settle! Especially if it's an HG. Your eye will always go to the defect.


So true! I got an LV bag once preloved, practically unused except one small drop of water on the handle you could barely see. It bothered me so much!
I ended up sending it to LV for a handle replacement (fortunately the price was very reasonable) but had I waited to buy it new it would have saved me some peace of mind & money..


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> This is what I would do based on the fact that it isn't exactly what you were searching for anyway.
> HG bags should be all that you want and more. *They should make you smile nonstop*. Don't settle. Especially not with H bags- those are really supposed to be the pride of your collection. You will get the perfect one for you in time and it is worth waiting for it.


This! Very well said!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Yep. Eyes on the prize. Box or Togo are ok, but Clemence is what I really want. I saw it at the boutique and just melted.
> 
> This is a pic of my HG. *If I didn’t know for sure my DH would think I was nuts, I would take this pic and copy it to hang up.* This is off VC and is not perfect, but you get the idea. Hate the look of Epsom and Evercolor. Since I don’t stuff my bags full of stuff, I’m not worried about weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053808


You could copy the pic and hide it in a place he'd never see, like in your underwear drawer???


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> I only have one bag that’s considered metallic, and from everyone’s stunning metallic collections it’s apparent that I should consider more! My metallic bag is a Massaccesi Aura with a special leather in which floral patterns in silver is being melted into the leather. It’s a bag that could be worn both over the shoulder or crossbody. A nice bag for spring and I look forward to wearing her more in the next few weeks to come.
> 
> View attachment 5052940


This is so unique. If you feel up to it could you do a closeup of the leather? The is stunning too.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad your posh sale went well. And hurray for the 5 stars.
> 
> A no buy April would be amazing. You're nearly halfway there!


It is getting  harder the more room I am getting in my closet. Just accepted an offer on another bag. That will be bag number 7 out this month. I am trying to pick favorites with bags that are similar and sell the other. I went from having barely any room for bags to lots of spaces.


----------



## afroken

ElainePG said:


> Wow. I remember when Marco came out with this special leather. I was SO tempted, but I had just bought a bag from him, so I held firm. Now I'm sorry!


Thanks so much  It’s a unique leather, and also broke me out of my comfort zone! I’ve always been a neutral handbag person, with purples and dark greens here and there. This is the first multicoloured one I got  and a fun bag.


dcooney4 said:


> This is so unique. If you feel up to it could you do a closeup of the leather? The is stunning too.


Of course! No idea how this leather was produced, but I was told that the patterns were melted into the leather (I think it’s suede). Pretty interesting.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Thanks so much  It’s a unique leather, and also broke me out of my comfort zone! I’ve always been a neutral handbag person, with purples and dark greens here and there. This is the first multicoloured one I got  and a fun bag.
> 
> Of course! No idea how this leather was produced, but I was told that the patterns were melted into the leather (I think it’s suede). Pretty interesting.
> View attachment 5054460
> 
> View attachment 5054461
> 
> View attachment 5054462


That is correct. Marco told me the beads were fused into the leather.


----------



## dcooney4

I don’t know why that posted twice. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> Thanks so much  It’s a unique leather, and also broke me out of my comfort zone! I’ve always been a neutral handbag person, with purples and dark greens here and there. This is the first multicoloured one I got  and a fun bag.
> 
> Of course! No idea how this leather was produced, but I was told that the patterns were melted into the leather (I think it’s suede). Pretty interesting.
> View attachment 5054460
> 
> View attachment 5054461
> 
> View attachment 5054462


Wow! This is amazing! Truly stunning!


----------



## Jereni

My metallics for the week’s color theme. The two Chanel are very recent additions.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Everything went well with the bag I sold on posh. The lady already gave me 5 stars. I have read so many things about scammers that I was terrified to sell something over a certain amount myself. I know you ladies do it all the time, but I was a big chicken. So glad everything went well.
> On another note being sleep deprived I was looking online at a beautiful Florentine leather bag in natural/tan . I came very close to hitting the buy button, the only reason I didn't was I am trying to have a no buy April unless the buckets come out. Then I remembered I have a tan bag coming for mothers day. Good thing my hand didn't hit that button.


That's great! I've just started selling there, and have made close to 15 sales without a single problem.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> My metallics for the week’s color theme. The two Chanel are very recent additions.
> 
> View attachment 5054499



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> Marc Jacobs The Soiree
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy
> Ted Baker heart purse
> Maison Margeila camera bag
> 
> View attachment 5052357
> View attachment 5052358
> View attachment 5052360
> View attachment 5052361
> View attachment 5052362


That sparkly silver Marc Jacobs Soiree is perfect for an evening bag.  And seeing your Nodini reminds me that I always wanted to check out this bag because it looks like such a functional and pretty crossbody bag.  Are they still available or discontinued now?


afroken said:


> Thanks so much  It’s a unique leather, and also broke me out of my comfort zone! I’ve always been a neutral handbag person, with purples and dark greens here and there. This is the first multicoloured one I got  and a fun bag.
> 
> Of course! No idea how this leather was produced, but I was told that the patterns were melted into the leather (I think it’s suede). Pretty interesting.
> View attachment 5054460
> 
> View attachment 5054461
> 
> View attachment 5054462


Love the pattern and the color.  Very unique and pretty!


Jereni said:


> My metallics for the week’s color theme. The two Chanel are very recent additions.
> 
> View attachment 5054499


So sparkly and festive!  Congrats on your pretty new additions!


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> That sparkly silver Marc Jacobs Soiree is perfect for an evening bag.  And seeing your Nodini reminds me that I always wanted to check out this bag because it looks like such a functional and pretty crossbody bag.  Are they still available or discontinued now?



Thank you!     Last I heard BV was trying to clear out all the 'old' TM designs. Some of the Outlet stores might still have Nodinis. I know they can still be found on the resale sites, some in Pristine/New condition.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> My metallics for the week’s color theme. The two Chanel are very recent additions.
> 
> View attachment 5054499


Love love love!


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> Thanks so much  It’s a unique leather, and also broke me out of my comfort zone! I’ve always been a neutral handbag person, with purples and dark greens here and there. This is the first multicoloured one I got  and a fun bag.
> 
> Of course! No idea how this leather was produced, but I was told that the patterns were melted into the leather (I think it’s suede). Pretty interesting.
> View attachment 5054460
> 
> View attachment 5054461
> 
> View attachment 5054462


Beautiful leather, gorgeous color!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Well, I found a bag I can be happy with! I looked all day and saw that Gold Clemence Bolide 31s are going for $5k+, which is more than I feel comfortable paying for a bag. For less than half of that, I bought this 35 Gold Courcheval in excellent condition. Edges, handle, interior is near perfect. I got 3 out of 5- price, color, condition. I sacrificed size and leather. I will know for sure when she arrives, but I am excited!
Here she is....pic from the selling site. It will be authenticated before it is sent to me.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I found a bag I can be happy with! I looked all day and saw that Gold Clemence Bolide 31s are going for $5k+, which is more than I feel comfortable paying for a bag. For less than half of that, I bought this 35 Gold Courcheval in excellent condition. Edges, handle, interior is near perfect. I got 3 out of 5- price, color, condition. I sacrificed size and leather. I will know for sure when she arrives, but I am excited!
> Here she is....pic from the selling site. I will be authenticated before it is sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054690


Congrats.  The Bolide is a beautiful bag.    Love the color!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I found a bag I can be happy with! I looked all day and saw that Gold Clemence Bolide 31s are going for $5k+, which is more than I feel comfortable paying for a bag. For less than half of that, I bought this 35 Gold Courcheval in excellent condition. Edges, handle, interior is near perfect. I got 3 out of 5- price, color, condition. I sacrificed size and leather. I will know for sure when she arrives, but I am excited!
> Here she is....pic from the selling site. I will be authenticated before it is sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054690



Congratulations!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I found a bag I can be happy with! I looked all day and saw that Gold Clemence Bolide 31s are going for $5k+, which is more than I feel comfortable paying for a bag. For less than half of that, I bought this 35 Gold Courcheval in excellent condition. Edges, handle, interior is near perfect. I got 3 out of 5- price, color, condition. I sacrificed size and leather. I will know for sure when she arrives, but I am excited!
> Here she is....pic from the selling site. It will be authenticated before it is sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054690


Congratulations @BowieFan1971 she is stunning!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Thanks guys! Another great thing is this is a US seller, so no hidden fees like customs and free shipping.  The more I look at her, the more excited I am. I think I will be fine with the more structured shape...the only rigid Bolides I saw were in black and I think maybe that is part of why it struck me as more formal. The Gold color is softer and warmer. Can’t wait!!!!

I may actually get my initials on this one!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I found a bag I can be happy with! I looked all day and saw that Gold Clemence Bolide 31s are going for $5k+, which is more than I feel comfortable paying for a bag. For less than half of that, I bought this 35 Gold Courcheval in excellent condition. Edges, handle, interior is near perfect. I got 3 out of 5- price, color, condition. I sacrificed size and leather. I will know for sure when she arrives, but I am excited!
> Here she is....pic from the selling site. It will be authenticated before it is sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054690


It looks beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I found a bag I can be happy with! I looked all day and saw that Gold Clemence Bolide 31s are going for $5k+, which is more than I feel comfortable paying for a bag. For less than half of that, I bought this 35 Gold Courcheval in excellent condition. Edges, handle, interior is near perfect. I got 3 out of 5- price, color, condition. I sacrificed size and leather. I will know for sure when she arrives, but I am excited!
> Here she is....pic from the selling site. It will be authenticated before it is sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054690


This is beautiful.  It looks brand new.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> This is beautiful.  It looks brand new.


I just hope reality matches that...she’s vintage. 1997


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I found a bag I can be happy with! I looked all day and saw that Gold Clemence Bolide 31s are going for $5k+, which is more than I feel comfortable paying for a bag. For less than half of that, I bought this 35 Gold Courcheval in excellent condition. Edges, handle, interior is near perfect. I got 3 out of 5- price, color, condition. I sacrificed size and leather. I will know for sure when she arrives, but I am excited!
> Here she is....pic from the selling site. It will be authenticated before it is sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054690


Congratulations!


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> brown bags....
> 
> Here are some of mine:
> Dior St. Germain (2006), My Dior large pockets (sorry, not sure about the year- 2005? 2007? )
> 
> View attachment 5048045
> View attachment 5048049
> 
> 
> 40ies croc bag
> 
> View attachment 5048062
> 
> 
> 50ies frame bags (the snakeskin might be older)
> 
> View attachment 5048063
> 
> 
> 60ies frame bags: Gabor and Mädler (paired with modern shoes)
> 
> View attachment 5048059
> View attachment 5048060
> 
> 
> my workhose: Jaguar 60ies
> 
> View attachment 5048061
> 
> 
> and a 60ies Goldpfeil
> 
> View attachment 5048064


Your collection is so fun. I really love your frame bags and  your alligator bag! What a beauty.


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> Only one metallic bag in my collection- and I already showed it as a grey bag...
> 
> Anselm Reyle for Dior, limited edition, Lady Dior Rendez-Vous wallet on chain, 2011
> 
> View attachment 5052225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052233


such a showstopper!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Kimbashop

@JenJBS Such a pretty collection! I love that rose gold BV. 
@dcooney4  Beautiful work. I love cardinals too.
@afroken I love the Flor leather. Your pictures really showcase the artistry of the leatherwork. Pretty bag, too. 
@Jereni your silver chanels are gorgeous. What is the spangly hobo on the right? Love it. 
@BowieFan1971 Congratulations on finding your HG! I like the look of the 35 and I have heard that this size makes for an excellent work bag. I look forward to hearing your reviews (the Bolide is also on my HG list).


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> @JenJBS Such a pretty collection! I love that rose gold BV.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

My Polene Numero Dix (#10) arrived! Love the extraordinary leather and craftsmanship.


----------



## mariliz11

JenJBS said:


> My Polene Numero Dix (#10) arrived! Love the extraordinary leather and craftsmanship.
> View attachment 5055486
> View attachment 5055487
> View attachment 5055488


Beauty! And love the shape and structure


----------



## JenJBS

mariliz11 said:


> Beauty! And love the shape and structure



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Polene Numero Dix (#10) arrived! Love the extraordinary leather and craftsmanship.
> View attachment 5055486
> View attachment 5055487
> View attachment 5055488


This is such a cool shaped bag J!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I found a bag I can be happy with! I looked all day and saw that Gold Clemence Bolide 31s are going for $5k+, which is more than I feel comfortable paying for a bag. For less than half of that, I bought this 35 Gold Courcheval in excellent condition. Edges, handle, interior is near perfect. I got 3 out of 5- price, color, condition. I sacrificed size and leather. I will know for sure when she arrives, but I am excited!
> Here she is....pic from the selling site. It will be authenticated before it is sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054690


Congrats! It's a beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cool shaped bag J!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> My Polene Numero Dix (#10) arrived! Love the extraordinary leather and craftsmanship.
> View attachment 5055486
> View attachment 5055487
> View attachment 5055488



Wow that was so fast! Looks beautifully made.

I am now sort of stalking the Polene Numero 8 mini. This love sort of came out of nowhere so I need to sit on it for a few weeks and see if it persists.

Anyone have this bag?


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I found a bag I can be happy with! I looked all day and saw that Gold Clemence Bolide 31s are going for $5k+, which is more than I feel comfortable paying for a bag. For less than half of that, I bought this 35 Gold Courcheval in excellent condition. Edges, handle, interior is near perfect. I got 3 out of 5- price, color, condition. I sacrificed size and leather. I will know for sure when she arrives, but I am excited!
> Here she is....pic from the selling site. It will be authenticated before it is sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054690


Congratulations! Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the leather and size.
The Bolide is on my wishlist as well. The saga of finding the right Lindy was finally resolved today. (34 in Gold,  I will post pictures later) Maybe later this year. Like Christmas!!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Polene Numero Dix (#10) arrived! Love the extraordinary leather and craftsmanship.
> View attachment 5055486
> View attachment 5055487
> View attachment 5055488


Congratulations!  That is such a pretty style.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Wow that was so fast! Looks beautifully made.
> 
> I am now sort of stalking the Polene Numero 8 mini. This love sort of came out of nowhere so I need to sit on it for a few weeks and see if it persists.
> 
> Anyone have this bag?
> View attachment 5055585



Thank you!    DHL is the best. Ordered Friday night, here today.

The Polene thread has comments by a few people who have the Number Eight. As I recall, the only issue is it can a bit hard to get you hand out of while holding something.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Congratulations!  That is such a pretty style.



Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks guys! Another great thing is this is a US seller, so no hidden fees like customs and free shipping.  The more I look at her, the more excited I am. I think I will be fine with the more structured shape...the only rigid Bolides I saw were in black and I think maybe that is part of why it struck me as more formal. The Gold color is softer and warmer. Can’t wait!!!!
> 
> I may actually get my initials on this one!



Congratulations! I´m so happy you found the perfect bag! It looks lush!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> Your collection is so fun. I really love your frame bags and  your alligator bag! What a beauty.



Thank-you so much!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> such a showstopper!


Thaaaaank-you! I´ve been watching this bag for months before finally buying it- it was so affordable compared to other pieces from this collection or even normal wallets on chain. It came with everything- dustbag, box, even the receipt.


----------



## BowieFan1971

mariliz11 said:


> Beauty! And love the shape and structure


+1!


----------



## BowieFan1971

sherrylynn said:


> Congratulations! Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the leather and size.
> The Bolide is on my wishlist as well. The saga of finding the right Lindy was finally resolved today. (34 in Gold,  I will post pictures later) Maybe later this year. Like Christmas!!


Yay!!!! Good week for both of us!!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I forgot to mention this but I sold my Issey Miyake Bao Bao. I shouldn't have purchased it to begin with as it doesn't support its weight well. I found that whenever I put even a few items in it, the straps dug into my arm. I don't settle for pain especially when it comes to my handbags. It's still gorgeous and I'm happy its new owner loves it. I think, for next time, I need to remember that I can put things on hold when I'm unsure of them. 

I'm heading towards the end of the semester at full speed... wish me luck. I hope everybody else is okay.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> +1!



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> I forgot to mention this but I sold my Issey Miyake Bao Bao. I shouldn't have purchased it to begin with as it doesn't support its weight well. I found that whenever I put even a few items in it, the straps dug into my arm. I don't settle for pain especially when it comes to my handbags. It's still gorgeous and I'm happy its new owner loves it. I think, for next time, I need to remember that I can put things on hold when I'm unsure of them.
> 
> I'm heading towards the end of the semester at full speed... wish me luck. I hope everybody else is okay.


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Congrats and good luck!



I'm going to need it, thank you BowieFan1971!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> *Crazy but six out now*.


Wow, six out dc! Congratulations!  


Jereni said:


> Bought some new bags recently and have listed 5 bags on Poshmark, so we’ll see how that goes. Currently I’m getting a bunch of low ball offers... sigh.
> 
> Here’s one of my new ones, Coach Klare which is an outlet bag. Went the outlet last weekend and while there’s plenty of lesser quality bags, I was pleasantly surprised to find several that I thought were quite nice.
> 
> This is napa leather and incredibly soft and pleasing to the touch.
> 
> View attachment 5050819
> 
> 
> I’m looking at this as my spring/summer white bag, whereas my Coach Willis will be my ‘winter’ white.


Great looking Klare bag! I like the vertical detail.


crystal_cat said:


> So much for not buying bags this year.... now I just need to wait for lockdown to be lifted so I can actually use it! Small denim quilted icon bag by Versace.


A fun spring bag!


----------



## More bags

@Purses & Perfumes I love your pink Diorama! Your Pochette Metis is lovely in Turtledove.
@dcooney4 your little bird painting is outstanding!
@BowieFan1971 congratulations on both your black Coach and your Bolide, great additions to your collection! We’re Bolide sisters!


----------



## Kimbashop

OK, so I know I'm a week behind, but I will try to catch up here. There have been so many beautiful collections over the past week. Here are my brown bags. In the next post, I still have to get myself together to post my metallic bags (all 2 of them!)

1. Hermes Trim II 31, 2000, in chocolate Swift leather
2. Balenciaga City, 2007, Mogano
3. Arayla Austen tote, espresso leather (pettable!)
4. Arayla Harlow in Havana vegetable-tanned leather
5. Coach Vintage Slim Duffle bag, 1980s?
6. Vintage 1950's Lizard bag
7. Marco Massaccesi Mini Zhoe in tan (selling)

Not pictured: 
Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Percy Crossbody in Camel 




)


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> OK, so I know I'm a week behind, but I will try to catch up here. There have been so many beautiful collections over the past week. Here are my brown bags. In the next post, I still have to get myself together to post my metallic bags (all 2 of them!)
> 
> 1. Hermes Trim II 31, 2000, in chocolate Swift leather
> 2. Balenciaga City, 2007, Mogano
> 3. Arayla Austen tote, espresso leather (pettable!)
> 4. Arayla Harlow in Havana vegetable-tanned leather
> 5. Coach Vintage Slim Duffle bag, 1980s?
> 6. Vintage 1950's Lizard bag
> 7. Marco Massaccesi Mini Zhoe in tan (selling)
> 
> Not pictured:
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Percy Crossbody in Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055739
> View attachment 5055740
> View attachment 5055750
> View attachment 5055759
> View attachment 5055760
> View attachment 5055762
> View attachment 5055763


Wonderful variety of browns! I especially love the lizard. I hope you don't mind me giving you a bit of info about the Coach. The creed number will tell you when it was made. The first digit will be a letter that will correspond to a month, A stands for January... The next digit will be the year code - 9 means 1999, 0 means 2000, 1 means 2001. The numbers after the dash are the style number.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> It is getting  harder the more room I am getting in my closet. Just accepted an offer on another bag. That will be bag number 7 out this month. I am trying to pick favorites with bags that are similar and sell the other. I went from having barely any room for bags to lots of spaces.


Just imagine how happy your remaining bags are! They don't have to squinch up…


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> Wonderful variety of browns! I especially love the lizard. I hope you don't mind me giving you a bit of info about the Coach. The creed number will tell you when it was made. The first digit will be a letter that will correspond to a month, A stands for January... The next digit will be the year code - 9 means 1999, 0 means 2000, 1 means 2001. The numbers after the dash are the style number.


Thanks - the Lizard was thrifted at a local store and not really used at all. 

And thanks for the info on how to read a Coach tag! From your info, I was able to decipher it. The bag isn't nearly as old as I thought it was. I bought it at our local thrift store and just assumed that it was older because of the way it was made-- unlined, thick, and made in the US. So, looking at my tag, H0C-9816 would translate to August 2000.


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks - the Lizard was thrifted at a local store and not really used at all.
> 
> And thanks for the info on how to read a Coach tag! From your info, I was able to decipher it. The bag isn't nearly as old as I thought it was. I bought it at our local thrift store and just assumed that it was older because of the way it was made-- unlined, thick, and made in the US. So, looking at my tag, H0C-9816 would translate to August 2000.


You're welcome! Bags made before 1994 will have all numbers in the serial number, and those numbers don't have any meaning. I've found great leather bags made in the US up through 2003.


----------



## Kimbashop

that is good to know. I just adore the old ones.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

I bought a grey BV hobo from fashionphile in early 2020 that I never really wore. . . But I’m reaching for it more often this spring. It’s just so easy to use with relaxed spring clothing like soft, light sweaters and cargos or simple separates.  im a neutral color bag person, so grey works well. Empty, it molds around your torso. filled, it slouches gracefully on your shoulder. I also have one in a warm metallic, I think it’s called ottone. I’ve  always wanted a cervo hobo for it’s elegant north south lines. I might start looking for a BV gunmetal cervo (I saw a photo of one posted by @whateve, and it was gorgeous). The bag I thought I’d wear to death but don’t really use is my un branded stingray Constance style bag). there are many days when I don’t carry much, but for some reason, when I pull out the stingray, I always seem to carry more, go figure.  I got it for about 100 usd when a boutique called finer things closed; at least I didn’t buy a Constance. 

congrats @BowieFan1971 on the bolide!
@msd_bags, thinking of you and hope your blood pressure is okay.
@Kimbashop, I love your chocolate brown swift trim. It’s so lush and shiny!
@afroken, I loved your analogy of collecting books and bags.
@SakuraSakura, I’m glad you got your papillon. I love the issey miyake Bao Bao but agree it’s form over function
@Jereni, I love your three metallic bags
@Purses & Perfumes, I love your petal colored  bag, so perfect for spring.
@momasaurus, I love the female horned goat 
reposting the metallic bag picture for this week. The ghurka tote and backpack have metallic stripes. The HAC and B30 are custom dyed by @docride. In front, two metallic Chanel’s, a metallic BV, and an H silver chèvre clutch. 




thanks @BowieFan1971! The jacket is Rick Owens navy leather NWT from The Real Real.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Wonderful variety of browns! I especially love the lizard. I hope you don't mind me giving you a bit of info about the Coach. The creed number will tell you when it was made. The first digit will be a letter that will correspond to a month, A stands for January... The next digit will be the year code - 9 means 1999, 0 means 2000, 1 means 2001. The numbers after the dash are the style number.


Thanks from me too! My bucket bag was made in July 2001.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> I bought a grey BV hobo from fashionphile in early 2020 that I never really wore. . . But I’m reaching for it more often this spring. It’s just so easy to use with relaxed spring clothing like soft, light sweaters and cargos or simple separates.  im a neutral color bag person, so grey works well. Empty, it molds around your torso. filled, it slouches gracefully on your shoulder. I also have one in a warm metallic, I think it’s called ottone. I’ve  always wanted a cervo hobo for it’s elegant north south lines. I might start looking for a BV gunmetal cervo (I saw a photo of one posted by @whateve, and it was gorgeous). The bag I thought I’d wear to death but don’t really use is my un branded stingray Constance style bag). there are many days when I don’t carry much, but for some reason, when I pull out the stingray, I always seem to carry more, go figure.  I got it for about 100 usd when a boutique called finer things closed, so it’s fine. at least I didn’t buy a Constance.
> 
> congrats @BowieFan1971 on the bolide!
> @msd_bags, thinking of you and hope your blood pressure is okay.
> @Kimbashop, I love your chocolate brown swift trim. It’s so lush and shiny!
> @afroken, I loved your analogy of collecting books and bags.
> @SakuraSakura, I’m glad you got your papillon. I love the issey miyake Bao Bao but agree it’s form over function
> @Jereni, I love your three metallic bags
> @Purses & Perfumes, I love your petal colored  bag, so perfect for spring.
> @momasaurus, I love the female horned goat
> View attachment 5055805
> View attachment 5055812


Love that jacket!!!


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> @Jereni your silver chanels are gorgeous. What is the spangly hobo on the right? Love it.



Thanks! I must be a terrible photographer tho, because all those bags are gold not silver.




The sparkly hobo is a misc evening bag that I got from Nordstrom about two years ago. It’s crazy sparkly in person, very fun.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Crazy but six out now. Decided even though I adored the mystery tote I received the leather was like a nubuck feel and didn’t think I could paint on it. It was over my weight limit for bags , so I let it go. Trying to make good decisions is not easy.



6 Out! That's impressive!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Let’s see those metallic bags. I only have one but I showed it in the blue too .


Great bag!


Cookiefiend said:


> My only metallic and only chain strap - Proenza Schouler small Courier.
> Purchased in 2019 from our dear @Sparkletastic, it’s a beautiful bag, and has the most marvelous leather lining.
> View attachment 5052216
> 
> (I recently found out that Mr Cookie doesn’t like this bag... )


So pretty!


whateve said:


> These are my metallic bags.
> 1. Coach Poppy Spotlight tote in sapphire
> 2. Brahmin Katie in mother of pearl
> 3. Coach metallic colorblock camera bag
> 4. Coach Poppy cinch
> 
> #2 and 3 were purchased in 2020. The others I've had for years.
> View attachment 5052213
> View attachment 5052214
> View attachment 5052215
> View attachment 5052217


Amazing variety within your metallic collection!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Only one metallic bag in my collection- and I already showed it as a grey bag...
> 
> Anselm Reyle for Dior, limited edition, Lady Dior Rendez-Vous wallet on chain, 2011
> 
> View attachment 5052225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052233


What a showpiece, I hope you wear it and show it off!


mariliz11 said:


> Only one metallic for me, more like iridescent. The LV sunset boulevard pochette in vernis leather. I think I’d like to add a gold or silver in my collection at some point too.
> View attachment 5052257


I love the versatility of Bleu Nuit, it’s beautiful.


JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> Marc Jacobs The Soiree
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy
> Ted Baker heart purse
> Maison Margeila camera bag
> 
> View attachment 5052357
> View attachment 5052358
> View attachment 5052360
> View attachment 5052361
> View attachment 5052362


These are all wonderful metallics. My favourites are your rose golds, especially your Nodini!


----------



## More bags

southernbelle43 said:


> I am really enjoying my Mansur Gavreil cloud clutch.  This things holds an insane amount, but does not look that big when carried, is not heavy and is easy to carry. I swear I could get a small sweater in this thing!
> 
> View attachment 5052779
> View attachment 5052781
> View attachment 5052780


Great looking clutch, thanks for sharing what fits inside.


afroken said:


> I only have one bag that’s considered metallic, and from everyone’s stunning metallic collections it’s apparent that I should consider more! My metallic bag is a Massaccesi Aura with a special leather in which floral patterns in silver is being melted into the leather. It’s a bag that could be worn both over the shoulder or crossbody. A nice bag for spring and I look forward to wearing her more in the next few weeks to come.
> 
> View attachment 5052940


Wonderful spring bag. I was looking at teal bags earlier, so pretty.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> My metallics for the week’s color theme. The two Chanel are very recent additions.
> 
> View attachment 5054499


Gorgeous metallics Jereni.


JenJBS said:


> My Polene Numero Dix (#10) arrived! Love the extraordinary leather and craftsmanship.
> View attachment 5055486
> View attachment 5055487
> View attachment 5055488


 Congratulations Jen!


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> OK, so I know I'm a week behind, but I will try to catch up here. There have been so many beautiful collections over the past week. Here are my brown bags. In the next post, I still have to get myself together to post my metallic bags (all 2 of them!)
> 
> 1. Hermes Trim II 31, 2000, in chocolate Swift leather
> 2. Balenciaga City, 2007, Mogano
> 3. Arayla Austen tote, espresso leather (pettable!)
> 4. Arayla Harlow in Havana vegetable-tanned leather
> 5. Coach Vintage Slim Duffle bag, 1980s?
> 6. Vintage 1950's Lizard bag
> 7. Marco Massaccesi Mini Zhoe in tan (selling)
> 
> Not pictured:
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Percy Crossbody in Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055739
> View attachment 5055740
> View attachment 5055750
> View attachment 5055759
> View attachment 5055760
> View attachment 5055762
> View attachment 5055763


Chocolate.Swift.Trim!  


880 said:


> I bought a grey BV hobo from fashionphile in early 2020 that I never really wore. . . But I’m reaching for it more often this spring. It’s just so easy to use with relaxed spring clothing like soft, light sweaters and cargos or simple separates.  im a neutral color bag person, so grey works well. Empty, it molds around your torso. filled, it slouches gracefully on your shoulder. I also have one in a warm metallic, I think it’s called ottone. I’ve  always wanted a cervo hobo for it’s elegant north south lines. I might start looking for a BV gunmetal cervo (I saw a photo of one posted by @whateve, and it was gorgeous). The bag I thought I’d wear to death but don’t really use is my un branded stingray Constance style bag). there are many days when I don’t carry much, but for some reason, when I pull out the stingray, I always seem to carry more, go figure.  I got it for about 100 usd when a boutique called finer things closed, so it’s fine. at least I didn’t buy a Constance.
> 
> congrats @BowieFan1971 on the bolide!
> @msd_bags, thinking of you and hope your blood pressure is okay.
> @Kimbashop, I love your chocolate brown swift trim. It’s so lush and shiny!
> @afroken, I loved your analogy of collecting books and bags.
> @SakuraSakura, I’m glad you got your papillon. I love the issey miyake Bao Bao but agree it’s form over function
> @Jereni, I love your three metallic bags
> @Purses & Perfumes, I love your petal colored  bag, so perfect for spring.
> @momasaurus, I love the female horned goat
> View attachment 5055805
> View attachment 5055812
> 
> thanks @BowieFan1971! The jacket is Rick Owens navy leather NWT from The Real Real.


You look so chic! Great looking BV (Veneta?) and the stingray bag has amazing texture - so pretty.


----------



## More bags

Earlier in the thread @doni shared the bags she was reaching for.  My bags get rotated regularly and I‘m reaching for:

Red Reissue
Burgundy Coco Handle
Etoupe Evelyne
Black Reissue
Etain Bolide






My metallic bag was shared in grey week, Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> My Polene Numero Dix (#10) arrived! Love the extraordinary leather and craftsmanship.
> View attachment 5055486
> View attachment 5055487
> View attachment 5055488


That last photo really shows the craftsmanship on this bag. Just lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Wow that was so fast! Looks beautifully made.
> 
> I am now sort of stalking the Polene Numero 8 mini. This love sort of came out of nowhere so I need to sit on it for a few weeks and see if it persists.
> 
> Anyone have this bag?
> View attachment 5055585


Oh I love bucket bags. Must look away trying to be good.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> @Purses & Perfumes I love your pink Diorama! Your Pochette Metis is lovely in Turtledove.
> @dcooney4 your little bird painting is outstanding!
> @BowieFan1971 congratulations on both your black Coach and your Bolide, great additions to your collection! We’re Bolide sisters!


Thank you so much. The bags you have been using are so chic . I love that you are not letting this pandemic stop you from wearing them


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> OK, so I know I'm a week behind, but I will try to catch up here. There have been so many beautiful collections over the past week. Here are my brown bags. In the next post, I still have to get myself together to post my metallic bags (all 2 of them!)
> 
> 1. Hermes Trim II 31, 2000, in chocolate Swift leather
> 2. Balenciaga City, 2007, Mogano
> 3. Arayla Austen tote, espresso leather (pettable!)
> 4. Arayla Harlow in Havana vegetable-tanned leather
> 5. Coach Vintage Slim Duffle bag, 1980s?
> 6. Vintage 1950's Lizard bag
> 7. Marco Massaccesi Mini Zhoe in tan (selling)
> 
> Not pictured:
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Percy Crossbody in Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055739
> View attachment 5055740
> View attachment 5055750
> View attachment 5055759
> View attachment 5055760
> View attachment 5055762
> View attachment 5055763


I am not familiar with Arayla bags. Such yummy looking leather.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> These are all wonderful metallics. My favourites are your rose golds, especially your Nodini!


Thank you! 



More bags said:


> Congratulations Jen!


Thank you! 



More bags said:


> My metallic bag was shared in grey week, Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case.
> View attachment 5055881


Beautiful!  Love it with that scarf. 



dcooney4 said:


> That last photo really shows the craftsmanship on this bag. Just lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Earlier in the thread @doni shared the bags she was reaching for.  My bags get rotated regularly and I‘m reaching for:
> 
> Red Reissue
> Burgundy Coco Handle
> Etoupe Evelyne
> Black Reissue
> Etain Bolide
> 
> View attachment 5055884
> 
> View attachment 5055883
> 
> 
> My metallic bag was shared in grey week, Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case.
> View attachment 5055881


Do love that Coco handle! And, of course, the Bolide...


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> Great looking clutch, thanks for sharing what fits inside.
> 
> Wonderful spring bag. I was looking at teal bags earlier, so pretty.



What teal bags were you looking at? It’s a color I’m wanting this season. Just got it in a really inexpensive Coach Marlie so that I can see how often I wear the color before considering anything by premier designers. 






dcooney4 said:


> Oh I love bucket bags. Must look away trying to be good.



Haha I am here to tempt you! I can’t decide between the pink and the taupe.


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> OK, so I know I'm a week behind, but I will try to catch up here. There have been so many beautiful collections over the past week. Here are my brown bags. In the next post, I still have to get myself together to post my metallic bags (all 2 of them!)
> 
> 1. Hermes Trim II 31, 2000, in chocolate Swift leather
> 2. Balenciaga City, 2007, Mogano
> 3. Arayla Austen tote, espresso leather (pettable!)
> 4. Arayla Harlow in Havana vegetable-tanned leather
> 5. Coach Vintage Slim Duffle bag, 1980s?
> 6. Vintage 1950's Lizard bag
> 7. Marco Massaccesi Mini Zhoe in tan (selling)
> 
> Not pictured:
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Percy Crossbody in Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055739
> View attachment 5055740
> View attachment 5055750
> View attachment 5055759
> View attachment 5055760
> View attachment 5055762
> View attachment 5055763


These all look so yummy!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> OK, so I know I'm a week behind, but I will try to catch up here. There have been so many beautiful collections over the past week. Here are my brown bags. In the next post, I still have to get myself together to post my metallic bags (all 2 of them!)
> 
> 1. Hermes Trim II 31, 2000, in chocolate Swift leather
> 2. Balenciaga City, 2007, Mogano
> 3. Arayla Austen tote, espresso leather (pettable!)
> 4. Arayla Harlow in Havana vegetable-tanned leather
> 5. Coach Vintage Slim Duffle bag, 1980s?
> 6. Vintage 1950's Lizard bag
> 7. Marco Massaccesi Mini Zhoe in tan (selling)
> 
> Not pictured:
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Percy Crossbody in Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055739
> View attachment 5055740
> View attachment 5055750
> View attachment 5055759
> View attachment 5055760
> View attachment 5055762
> View attachment 5055763


That Trim and that lizard bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> I bought a grey BV hobo from fashionphile in early 2020 that I never really wore. . . But I’m reaching for it more often this spring. It’s just so easy to use with relaxed spring clothing like soft, light sweaters and cargos or simple separates.  im a neutral color bag person, so grey works well. Empty, it molds around your torso. filled, it slouches gracefully on your shoulder. I also have one in a warm metallic, I think it’s called ottone. I’ve  always wanted a cervo hobo for it’s elegant north south lines. I might start looking for a BV gunmetal cervo (I saw a photo of one posted by @whateve, and it was gorgeous). The bag I thought I’d wear to death but don’t really use is my un branded stingray Constance style bag). there are many days when I don’t carry much, but for some reason, when I pull out the stingray, I always seem to carry more, go figure.  I got it for about 100 usd when a boutique called finer things closed, so it’s fine. at least I didn’t buy a Constance.
> 
> congrats @BowieFan1971 on the bolide!
> @msd_bags, thinking of you and hope your blood pressure is okay.
> @Kimbashop, I love your chocolate brown swift trim. It’s so lush and shiny!
> @afroken, I loved your analogy of collecting books and bags.
> @SakuraSakura, I’m glad you got your papillon. I love the issey miyake Bao Bao but agree it’s form over function
> @Jereni, I love your three metallic bags
> @Purses & Perfumes, I love your petal colored  bag, so perfect for spring.
> @momasaurus, I love the female horned goat
> View attachment 5055805
> View attachment 5055812
> 
> thanks @BowieFan1971! The jacket is Rick Owens navy leather NWT from The Real Real.


I know dupes are supposed to be bad, but in this case it saved you thousands because even though you thought a C would be a slam dunk, you now know for certain it’s not. And if it was, you could look for a C knowing for certain you would get a good cost per wear and could be excited about purchasing one.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> What teal bags were you looking at? It’s a color I’m wanting this season. Just got it in a really inexpensive Coach Marlie so that I can see how often I wear the color before considering anything by premier designers.
> 
> View attachment 5055997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I am here to tempt you! I can’t decide between the pink and the taupe.
> 
> View attachment 5056000


Twins! I picked her up at the outlet last week. Clearance PLUS an extra 15%! Went in to see if they had anything good since I still had that credit from Christmas and didn’t see anything online. Going to give my Halzan dupe to a friend who is feeling down and loves small bags...I don’t need two teal bags about the same size.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Thanks! I must be a terrible photographer tho, because all those bags are gold not silver.
> 
> View attachment 5055826
> 
> 
> The sparkly hobo is a misc evening bag that I got from Nordstrom about two years ago. It’s crazy sparkly in person, very fun.


could be the terrible lighting in my room as well! They are equally pretty and sparkly in gold.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> What teal bags were you looking at? It’s a color I’m wanting this season. Just got it in a really inexpensive Coach Marlie so that I can see how often I wear the color before considering anything by premier designers.
> 
> View attachment 5055997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I am here to tempt you! I can’t decide between the pink and the taupe.
> 
> View attachment 5056000


Pink


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Earlier in the thread @doni shared the bags she was reaching for.  My bags get rotated regularly and I‘m reaching for:
> 
> Red Reissue
> Burgundy Coco Handle
> Etoupe Evelyne
> Black Reissue
> Etain Bolide
> 
> View attachment 5055884
> 
> View attachment 5055883
> 
> 
> My metallic bag was shared in grey week, Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case.
> View attachment 5055881


Love all of these! Gorgeous bags and stunning photos! The colors are so luscious!
@BowieFan1971, sometimes it’s a fine line between an inspired bag and a dupe. but. I see a distinction between an inspired item and a falsely branded replica. JMO.

I have two pouches from Etsy that are very similar to the BV pouch for a tenth the price. They’re gorgeous leather and color and hand crafted. (Since I wasn’t sure I would use the pouch style, I didn’t want to spend for BV). I picked up the stingray serendipitously, and it has a magnetic closure, no clasp, so I think it’s technically inspired and not a dupe per se. ( I’m actually not fond of the H Constance bc of the logo clasp, but I’ve learned to never say never lol). But, I’ve also purchased a bunch of of Etsy Alhambra style earrings to friends and family members bc they wanted something similar to a VCA necklace that I ended up purchasing for myself. Probably some TPFers would take issue with my stance. . . (Shrugs) but I’m not the bag police 

I’m not conversant on copyright or trademark, or comity of law, but it’s my understanding that original Alhambra  was never trademarked, and in the US VCA found a way to protect it. But, in China, as of 2020, courts have ruled that VCA lost its 3D trademark. I believe that the grounds were among them that the lucky charm symbol could not be granted a 3D trademark as it was universally known.









						One of Van Cleef & Arpels’ Most Famous Trademarks is in Limbo in China - The Fashion Law
					

Created in 1968 as a luxurious take on the four-leaf clover, a timeless symbol of luck, Van Cleef & Arpels’ Alhambra jewelry collection is among its




					www.thefashionlaw.com
				












						[IP Law] Why Van Cleef & Arpels lost its 3D trademark
					

Van Cleef & Arpels is a French luxury jewelry company. Of all the jewelry motifs created by them, perhaps the most widely acknowledged and emblematic…




					www.lexology.com
				




This appears to be VCAs official position on trademark regained in the US:

Van Cleef & Arpels is a world famous fashion house, known as the “Jeweler to Royalty.”  Among its successful products is its Alhambra jewelry line.  First designed and introduced in 1968, in the last decade it has enjoyed a revival, with skyrocketing sales and abundant media exposure.  But with success comes imitation – knockoff jewelry at all price levels became rampant.

Van Cleef had a copyright registration for the Alhambra design.  However, when introduced in the United States in the late 1960s, the items in the line lacked a copyright notice.  Under the law in effect at the time, that meant loss of copyright.

Our lawyers succeeded in establishing that Van Cleef was entitled to a restoration of the copyright under the little known Uruguay Rounds Agreement Act, which restored foreign copyrights in such situations.  This required a detailed showing of the history of creation and publication of the work in the U.S. and abroad.  Working with foreign counsel, our lawyers were able to make a compelling showing, and obtained a summary judgment ruling that Van Cleef owned a valid and subsisting copyright in the design.

By the way, luxury jewelers have sometimes battled each other over their items, designs and even names of designs (Franck Mueller versus VCA re mystery set or mystery setting. VCA retained it for jewelry, but FM, I think was allowed to use it for watches. . .

apologies for the extreme OT.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Pink


+1


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ok, in case I thought compromising for price was going to dim my excitement...I keep looking at pics of my Bolide and I am getting SOOO excited! But I have to say that the experience with Selle de Steppes scarf, that should have been a slam dunk cuz it was listed NWT and the pics reflected that, is making me feel the need to temper my excitement. I really hope she is exactly what the pics and the sellers words say she is.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ok, so this may seem corny. Remember, I have time on my hands.... I had the Bolduc ribbon from my scarf and I already had the thin brown ribbon. Had seen orange Bolduc pocket squares for like $400, which is CRAZY, so I got a plain orange silk scarf and decided to DIY. I am going to tie it on my Bolide, I think.
Question- which style looks best, Bolduc-like or wrapped like a box. And which way would they tie it- bow center or off-center? Which one looks best?


----------



## Kimbashop

@880 I love your BV Veneta. It drapes beautifully on you. The Veneta has been on my wishlist for some time but I have been unsure about it. Seeing yours makes me really what a work of art that bag truly is, and how I would like to invest in one. Your grey is a gorgeous color.

@More bags What an extraordinary collection of bags. What is the color of your bolide? Is it a grey? That camera bag is 



momasaurus said:


> These all look so yummy!


thank you! I do love to pet them. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> That Trim and that lizard bag.


Thank you! The Trim is my one and only Hermes and I LOVE it (but, like you, my eyes are on a Bolide next). It's the perfect mid-sized hobo because it is a bit structured and dressy enough to wear out. It is super easy as a grab and go bag, too, and super comfy to wear on the shoulder.  bought it a year ago when the prices were incredibly low-- they have now doubled and even tripled on the secondhand market since Hermes released their new version of the Trim this past year.


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> I am not familiar with Arayla bags. Such yummy looking leather.


They have the most extraordinary leather--some of the best that I have ever experienced. The dark brown bag is made of their "butter leather" which is their signature leather. it's like like a cross between smooth leather and a peach. The hobo bag is vacchetta. It was super stiff when I got it but it has softened up nicely over the years and has developed a wonderful patina. They source their leather from a tannery in LA (US) I believe, and all of their bags are made in LA. They offer a limited amount of styles but I am a fan of their hobo (Harlow) style.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> They have the most extraordinary leather--some of the best that I have ever experienced. The dark brown bag is made of their "butter leather" which is their signature leather. it's like like a cross between smooth leather and a peach. The hobo bag is vacchetta. It was super stiff when I got it but it has softened up nicely over the years and has developed a wonderful patina. They source their leather from a tannery in LA (US) I believe, and all of their bags are made in LA. They offer a limited amount of styles but I am a fan of their hobo (Harlow) style.


That “butter leather” looks like butter!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> That's great! I've just started selling there, and have made close to 15 sales without a single problem.


That's great!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I found a bag I can be happy with! I looked all day and saw that Gold Clemence Bolide 31s are going for $5k+, which is more than I feel comfortable paying for a bag. For less than half of that, I bought this 35 Gold Courcheval in excellent condition. Edges, handle, interior is near perfect. I got 3 out of 5- price, color, condition. I sacrificed size and leather. I will know for sure when she arrives, but I am excited!
> Here she is....pic from the selling site. It will be authenticated before it is sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054690


Stunning bag. I love the color. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I just hope reality matches that...*she’s vintage. 1997*


1997 is considered vintage????? Gah!


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> My Polene Numero Dix (#10) arrived! Love the extraordinary leather and craftsmanship.
> View attachment 5055486
> View attachment 5055487
> View attachment 5055488


What a unique design. The leather simply glows, even from my end of the screen. Congratulations!


----------



## Vintage Leather

ElainePG said:


> 1997 is considered vintage????? Gah!



Technically, we got the word “Vintage” from the French “Vingt Ans”, or twenty years.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> I forgot to mention this but I sold my Issey Miyake Bao Bao. I shouldn't have purchased it to begin with as it doesn't support its weight well. I found that whenever I put even a few items in it, the straps dug into my arm. I don't settle for pain especially when it comes to my handbags. It's still gorgeous and I'm happy its new owner loves it. I think, for next time, I need to remember that I can put things on hold when I'm unsure of them.
> 
> I'm heading towards the end of the semester at full speed... wish me luck. I hope everybody else is okay.


Glad you were able to sell that bag. Clothes that hurt (bags, shoes, underwire bras, jeans, you name it) are never a good idea. 

Wishing you clear sailing for the end of your semester!


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> OK, so I know I'm a week behind, but I will try to catch up here. There have been so many beautiful collections over the past week. Here are my brown bags. In the next post, I still have to get myself together to post my metallic bags (all 2 of them!)
> 
> 1. Hermes Trim II 31, 2000, in chocolate Swift leather
> 2. Balenciaga City, 2007, Mogano
> 3. Arayla Austen tote, espresso leather (pettable!)
> 4. Arayla Harlow in Havana vegetable-tanned leather
> 5. Coach Vintage Slim Duffle bag, 1980s?
> 6. Vintage 1950's Lizard bag
> 7. Marco Massaccesi Mini Zhoe in tan (selling)
> 
> Not pictured:
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Percy Crossbody in Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055739
> View attachment 5055740
> View attachment 5055750
> View attachment 5055759
> View attachment 5055760
> View attachment 5055762
> View attachment 5055763


These are all beautiful, but the one I'm crazy about is the vintage lizard from the 1950s. It's such a classic! Is there a story behind how you acquired it?


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> What a unique design. The leather simply glows, even from my end of the screen. Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> Technically, we got the word “Vintage” from the French “Vingt Ans”, or twenty years.


I had no idea! Thank you so much for this information.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> These are all beautiful, but the one I'm crazy about is the vintage lizard from the 1950s. It's such a classic! Is there a story behind how you acquired it?


I wish I had a dramatic tale of acquisition, but I bought this at our local secondhand shop in town, a store that I really like to support because it is run by a local business owner. I saw this one and the black snakeskin bag (made by the same company) and thought they were adorable (they are both quite small). I bought both for a grand total of $25. I haven't had an occasion to wear it yet but I'm hoping to soon.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> I wish I had a dramatic tale of acquisition, but I bought this at our local secondhand shop in town, a store that I really like to support because it is run by a local business owner. I saw this one and the black snakeskin bag (made by the same company) and thought they were adorable (they are both quite small). I bought both for a grand total of $25. I haven't had an occasion to wear it yet but I'm hoping to soon.


This is a good story, though. The bags most likely belonged to someone's grandmother. I'm glad they've gone to a good home!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> I forgot to mention this but I sold my Issey Miyake Bao Bao. I shouldn't have purchased it to begin with as it doesn't support its weight well. I found that whenever I put even a few items in it, the straps dug into my arm. I don't settle for pain especially when it comes to my handbags. It's still gorgeous and I'm happy its new owner loves it. I think, for next time, I need to remember that I can put things on hold when I'm unsure of them.
> 
> I'm heading towards the end of the semester at full speed... wish me luck. I hope everybody else is okay.



Great you could sell the Bao Bao on! 
Wishing you all the best for school!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> What a showpiece, I hope you wear it and show it off!


Not yet, unfortunately... I simply had no occasion to wear it, yet. Originally I had planned to use it as a wallet and then chickened out fearing the metallic would wear off too quickly.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Twins! I picked her up at the outlet last week. Clearance PLUS an extra 15%! Went in to see if they had anything good since I still had that credit from Christmas and didn’t see anything online. Going to give my Halzan dupe to a friend who is feeling down and loves small bags...I don’t need two teal bags about the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056062



YAS twin!!! How are you liking it? I feel like it’s crazy utilitarian.

The color I’m currently dreaming of is the BV ‘mallard’ but I need another BV like I need a hole in the head






I successfully sold the Amaranto mini pouch - makes me sad because I did love the color but in the end it just wasn’t able to hold as much as I wanted it to. Looking to sell the Arco next.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> YAS twin!!! How are you liking it? I feel like it’s crazy utilitarian.
> 
> The color I’m currently dreaming of is the BV ‘mallard’ but I need another BV like I need a hole in the head
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056562
> 
> 
> 
> I successfully sold the Amaranto mini pouch - makes me sad because I did love the color but in the end it just wasn’t able to hold as much as I wanted it to. Looking to sell the Arco next.



Love this color!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> YAS twin!!! How are you liking it? I feel like it’s crazy utilitarian.
> 
> The color I’m currently dreaming of is the BV ‘mallard’ but I need another BV like I need a hole in the head
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056562
> 
> 
> 
> I successfully sold the Amaranto mini pouch - makes me sad because I did love the color but in the end it just wasn’t able to hold as much as I wanted it to. Looking to sell the Arco next.


That Mallard color is gorgeous! I have not used the Marlie yet, but I made sure I could get all my daily stuff in it before I took it to the register.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, so this may seem corny. Remember, I have time on my hands.... I had the Bolduc ribbon from my scarf and I already had the thin brown ribbon. Had seen orange Bolduc pocket squares for like $400, which is CRAZY, so I got a plain orange silk scarf and decided to DIY. I am going to tie it on my Bolide, I think.
> Question- which style looks best, Bolduc-like or wrapped like a box. And which way would they tie it- bow center or off-center? Which one looks best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056093
> View attachment 5056094
> View attachment 5056095


I like the top one best. I think it might be more difficult using them with the bows sticking out.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> YAS twin!!! How are you liking it? I feel like it’s crazy utilitarian.
> 
> The color I’m currently dreaming of is the BV ‘mallard’ but I need another BV like I need a hole in the head
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056562
> 
> 
> 
> I successfully sold the Amaranto mini pouch - makes me sad because I did love the color but in the end it just wasn’t able to hold as much as I wanted it to. Looking to sell the Arco next.


This color is amazing! I have a few bags in similar colors, Coach, vintage BV, and Bal. I can't seem to get enough of it.
I'm sorry you are letting go of the Arco.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> Technically, we got the word “Vintage” from the French “Vingt Ans”, or twenty years.


This is so interesting! I never realized. With purses, 20 years is recognized as vintage but with other things, there are different time spans. With dolls, it is 50 years.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I like the top one best. I think it might be more difficult using them with the bows sticking out.



+1


----------



## baghabitz34

Happy Friday! Hope everyone is well.


Using the lovely Kaffe Tabby this weekend to run errands.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> Pink





BowieFan1971 said:


> +1



You are right... I do like it better in the pink. I was trying to consider the taupe because I’ve also been sort of stalking this bag which I posted a few weeks back. It’s less practical but soooo gorgeous. Ugh. I know the Polene makes all the sense in the world and I definitely can’t get both but.... sigh.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> Happy Friday! Hope everyone is well.
> View attachment 5057163
> 
> Using the lovely Kaffe Tabby this weekend to run errands.



What a pretty, happy bag! Thanks for showing!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Clothes that hurt (bags, shoes, underwire bras, jeans, you name it) are never a good idea.



So true! 
I´m learning it the hard way at the moment... after working on a 40ies dress for a whole week to extend it to my size I finally was able to try it on: it´s itchy! 
This afternoon I washed it with hair shampoo and some silicone hair treatment hoping to soften it... as soon as it´s dry I´ll know whether I have a chance to keep it or will have to try to sell it on.


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> 1997 is considered vintage????? Gah!



Yikes I was born in 1997!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> So true!
> I´m learning it the hard way at the moment... after working on a 40ies dress for a whole week to extend it to my size I finally was able to try it on: it´s itchy!
> This afternoon I washed it with hair shampoo and some silicone hair treatment hoping to soften it... as soon as it´s dry I´ll know whether I have a chance to keep it or will have to try to sell it on.


I hope that works, after all that work.


----------



## sherrylynn

cowgirlsboots said:


> So true!
> I´m learning it the hard way at the moment... after working on a 40ies dress for a whole week to extend it to my size I finally was able to try it on: it´s itchy!
> This afternoon I washed it with hair shampoo and some silicone hair treatment hoping to soften it... as soon as it´s dry I´ll know whether I have a chance to keep it or will have to try to sell it on.


That's a great idea! 
I hope it works!


----------



## BowieFan1971

So stupid....PoshMark confirmed the Bolide is authentic but says they aren’t sure about the dust bag, so they are going to ship it without a dust bag! I asked them send it anyway because I don’t care and I need it. I also asked the seller to send it to me if they send it back to her. 
Argh!!!!!These are the same people who authenticated my Pico, and shipped it to me, in a stupid Kate Spade dust bag...but the bright side is that the bag is authentic. And they should be shipping it out promptly.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> So stupid....PoshMark confirmed the Bolide is authentic but says they aren’t sure about the dust bag, so they are going to ship it without a dust bag! I asked them send it anyway because I don’t care and I need it. I also asked the seller to send it to me if they send it back to her.
> Argh!!!!!These are the same people who authenticated my Pico, and shipped it to me, in a stupid Kate Spade dust bag...but the bright side is that the bag is authentic. And they should be shipping it out promptly.


I would consider getting another authentication for your peace of mind. PM authenticators make a lot of mistakes.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I would consider getting another authentication for your peace of mind. PM authenticators make a lot of mistakes.


Thanks! I will do that.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! I will do that.


This is a good idea! I mean it´s an expensive bag and you need to be sure it´s the real thing. With the bag being vintage it´s quite likely the PM authenticators have no clue. 
Them saying the bag is the real thing but the dust bag might be fake worries me. What does the seller say? Did she buy the bag new and got it with exactly this dustbag? Seller sometimes tell stories just to sell, but I always like to know what they have to say. 
A reliable authenticator service will certainly give you peace of mind that´s more valuable than their fee.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Seller said she would send the dust bag to me if PM sends it back to her. I didn’t ask her where it came from, since I just assume that people will lie, out of greed or embarrassment.

I hate that it is going to cost me $80 to do it, but that is better than a $2200 mistake.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Seller said she would send the dust bag to me if PM sends it back to her. I didn’t ask her where it came from, since I just assume that people will lie, out of greed or embarrassment.
> 
> I hate that it is going to cost me $80 to do it, but that is better than a $2200 mistake.



I’m glad you will both be getting the dustbag and doing the full authentication.  Definitely let us know what you find out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> This color is amazing! I have a few bags in similar colors, Coach, vintage BV, and Bal. I can't seem to get enough of it.
> I'm sorry you are letting go of the Arco.



I am too... it was definitely one of the shortest bag love affairs ever. I think I was so in love with the color and leather that I forgot to think more deeply about usability and evaluate it from that perspective.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> I am too... it was definitely one of the shortest bag love affairs ever. I think I was so in love with the color and leather that I forgot to think more deeply about usability and evaluate it from that perspective.


I hope you didn’t lose much, or any, money. But you learned more about you and your wants/needs in bags, so it’s not all bad.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been really looking at my bags. Some I was keeping because my daughter thought they were nicer than my most often used bags. I have now decided I am only going to go by what I really use or adore. This month of trying not to buy has had me really focused on what I already have and what I really use. So to that end I dropped another bag at the consignment shop, along with some jewelry and clothes.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> I would consider getting another authentication for your peace of mind. PM authenticators make a lot of mistakes.


100% 
This is a very smart idea.


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> My only metallic and only chain strap - Proenza Schouler small Courier.
> Purchased in 2019 from our dear @Sparkletastic, it’s a beautiful bag, and has the most marvelous leather lining.
> View attachment 5052216
> 
> (I recently found out that Mr Cookie doesn’t like this bag... )


I love this bag!! I will have to put this on the wishlist!


whateve said:


> These are my metallic bags.
> 1. Coach Poppy Spotlight tote in sapphire
> 2. Brahmin Katie in mother of pearl
> 3. Coach metallic colorblock camera bag
> 4. Coach Poppy cinch
> 
> #2 and 3 were purchased in 2020. The others I've had for years.
> View attachment 5052213
> View attachment 5052214
> View attachment 5052215
> View attachment 5052217


Lovely collection, I love the metallic blue Coach!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Only one metallic bag in my collection- and I already showed it as a grey bag...
> 
> Anselm Reyle for Dior, limited edition, Lady Dior Rendez-Vous wallet on chain, 2011
> 
> View attachment 5052225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052233


Beautiful Dior!


JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> Marc Jacobs The Soiree
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy
> Ted Baker heart purse
> Maison Margeila camera bag
> 
> View attachment 5052357
> View attachment 5052358
> View attachment 5052360
> View attachment 5052361
> View attachment 5052362


Lovely metallics my favourite is the MJ Percy


afroken said:


> I only have one bag that’s considered metallic, and from everyone’s stunning metallic collections it’s apparent that I should consider more! My metallic bag is a Massaccesi Aura with a special leather in which floral patterns in silver is being melted into the leather. It’s a bag that could be worn both over the shoulder or crossbody. A nice bag for spring and I look forward to wearing her more in the next few weeks to come.
> 
> View attachment 5052940


Beautiful, I love the detailing of this bag!


jblended said:


> We exist to pamper them and nothing more!
> *Jett is stunning!*
> 
> Would you normally use a bag organizer? I ask because it would make the bag more structured and you may not like that (I think you mentioned your preference for slightly slouchy bags in your list of likes/dislikes but I honestly can't recall, sorry!).
> 
> It's a difficult decision and I go back and forth on things like this. There's the pleasure of enjoying the bag now (life is short) versus wanting an HG bag that ticks all the boxes and is still affordable. Trust your gut: will you love this bag as it is, even if the ripples don't come out?


Agreed such a cutie!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I pulled the offer and said thanks but no thanks. It’s out there....just haven’t found it yet at a price I feel comfortable paying. You’re right...it will be my crown jewel and the last bag I buy before Italy, so it deserves to be right.


Wise choice!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I found a bag I can be happy with! I looked all day and saw that Gold Clemence Bolide 31s are going for $5k+, which is more than I feel comfortable paying for a bag. For less than half of that, I bought this 35 Gold Courcheval in excellent condition. Edges, handle, interior is near perfect. I got 3 out of 5- price, color, condition. I sacrificed size and leather. I will know for sure when she arrives, but I am excited!
> Here she is....pic from the selling site. It will be authenticated before it is sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054690


She is gorgeous! congratulations!!! I can't wait until she arrives!


JenJBS said:


> My Polene Numero Dix (#10) arrived! Love the extraordinary leather and craftsmanship.
> View attachment 5055486
> View attachment 5055487
> View attachment 5055488


So pretty! congratulations!!


Kimbashop said:


> OK, so I know I'm a week behind, but I will try to catch up here. There have been so many beautiful collections over the past week. Here are my brown bags. In the next post, I still have to get myself together to post my metallic bags (all 2 of them!)
> 
> 1. Hermes Trim II 31, 2000, in chocolate Swift leather
> 2. Balenciaga City, 2007, Mogano
> 3. Arayla Austen tote, espresso leather (pettable!)
> 4. Arayla Harlow in Havana vegetable-tanned leather
> 5. Coach Vintage Slim Duffle bag, 1980s?
> 6. Vintage 1950's Lizard bag
> 7. Marco Massaccesi Mini Zhoe in tan (selling)
> 
> Not pictured:
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Percy Crossbody in Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055739
> View attachment 5055740
> View attachment 5055750
> View attachment 5055759
> View attachment 5055760
> View attachment 5055762
> View attachment 5055763


Beautiful collection


880 said:


> I bought a grey BV hobo from fashionphile in early 2020 that I never really wore. . . But I’m reaching for it more often this spring. It’s just so easy to use with relaxed spring clothing like soft, light sweaters and cargos or simple separates.  im a neutral color bag person, so grey works well. Empty, it molds around your torso. filled, it slouches gracefully on your shoulder. I also have one in a warm metallic, I think it’s called ottone. I’ve  always wanted a cervo hobo for it’s elegant north south lines. I might start looking for a BV gunmetal cervo (I saw a photo of one posted by @whateve, and it was gorgeous). The bag I thought I’d wear to death but don’t really use is my un branded stingray Constance style bag). there are many days when I don’t carry much, but for some reason, when I pull out the stingray, I always seem to carry more, go figure.  I got it for about 100 usd when a boutique called finer things closed; at least I didn’t buy a Constance.
> 
> congrats @BowieFan1971 on the bolide!
> @msd_bags, thinking of you and hope your blood pressure is okay.
> @Kimbashop, I love your chocolate brown swift trim. It’s so lush and shiny!
> @afroken, I loved your analogy of collecting books and bags.
> @SakuraSakura, I’m glad you got your papillon. I love the issey miyake Bao Bao but agree it’s form over function
> @Jereni, I love your three metallic bags
> @Purses & Perfumes, I love your petal colored  bag, so perfect for spring.
> @momasaurus, I love the female horned goat
> reposting the metallic bag picture for this week. The ghurka tote and backpack have metallic stripes. The HAC and B30 are custom dyed by @docride. In front, two metallic Chanel’s, a metallic BV, and an H silver chèvre clutch.
> View attachment 5055805
> View attachment 5055812
> View attachment 5056064
> 
> thanks @BowieFan1971! The jacket is Rick Owens navy leather NWT from The Real Real.


I love your new jacket, and your metallic collection! 


More bags said:


> Earlier in the thread @doni shared the bags she was reaching for.  My bags get rotated regularly and I‘m reaching for:
> 
> Red Reissue
> Burgundy Coco Handle
> Etoupe Evelyne
> Black Reissue
> Etain Bolide
> 
> View attachment 5055884
> 
> View attachment 5055883
> 
> 
> My metallic bag was shared in grey week, Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case.
> View attachment 5055881


I love most used bags!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, so this may seem corny. Remember, I have time on my hands.... I had the Bolduc ribbon from my scarf and I already had the thin brown ribbon. Had seen orange Bolduc pocket squares for like $400, which is CRAZY, so I got a plain orange silk scarf and decided to DIY. I am going to tie it on my Bolide, I think.
> Question- which style looks best, Bolduc-like or wrapped like a box. And which way would they tie it- bow center or off-center? Which one looks best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056093
> View attachment 5056094
> View attachment 5056095


I like the very first design the best.


Kimbashop said:


> @880 I love your BV Veneta. It drapes beautifully on you. The Veneta has been on my wishlist for some time but I have been unsure about it. Seeing yours makes me really what a work of art that bag truly is, and how I would like to invest in one. Your grey is a gorgeous color.
> 
> @More bags What an extraordinary collection of bags. What is the color of your bolide? Is it a grey? That camera bag is
> 
> 
> thank you! I do love to pet them.
> 
> 
> Thank you! *The Trim is my one and only Hermes and I LOVE it *(but, like you, my eyes are on a Bolide next). It's the perfect mid-sized hobo because it is a bit structured and dressy enough to wear out. It is super easy as a grab and go bag, too, and super comfy to wear on the shoulder.  bought it a year ago when the prices were incredibly low-- they have now doubled and even tripled on the secondhand market since Hermes released their new version of the Trim this past year.


Sme here here, I love the trim, I got mine for a song!


Jereni said:


> YAS twin!!! How are you liking it? I feel like it’s crazy utilitarian.
> 
> The color I’m currently dreaming of is the BV ‘mallard’ but I need another BV like I need a hole in the head
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056562
> 
> 
> 
> I successfully sold the Amaranto mini pouch - makes me sad because I did love the color but in the end it just wasn’t able to hold as much as I wanted it to. Looking to sell the Arco next.


Congratulations, Beautiful bag, and colour!


baghabitz34 said:


> Happy Friday! Hope everyone is well.
> View attachment 5057163
> 
> Using the lovely Kaffe Tabby this weekend to run errands.


So pretty!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I have been really looking at my bags. Some I was keeping because my daughter thought they were nicer than my most often used bags. I have now decided I am only going to go by what I really use or adore. This month of trying not to buy has had me really focused on what I already have and what I really use. So to that end I dropped another bag at the consignment shop, along with some jewelry and clothes.


You use what you use for a reason! Unless you are “saving” a nicer bag for no good reason or your well used bags are starting to look shabby or die, hold on to the ones you actually use and let the “nicer” ones go. They aren’t “nicer” to you or you would be using them!


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> Decided to start playing with the leather paint. This is only three layers , still more to go. It is still very cold in my studio. This guy is only an inch in size. Need a finer brush to do detail.


Beautiful, well done! you are so talented I love it!  


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5051357
> 
> @Jereni, here is a pic of the Pochette Metis in turtledove from a little while ago.  This is such a hard color to capture in pictures because the color seems to change subtly, based on indoor versus outdoor lighting, cloudy or sunny day etc.  Actually even the Diorama always looks much lighter on sunny days, and the pink looks a little bit deeper on cloudy days, or if taken indoors.


This is beautiful, I love the colour!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wish the camera had feel-o-vision. Broken in, supple, smooth...they truly don’t make bags like this anymore. In love with the leather! Only took two applications of conditioner for it to come back. Coach should look at their past bags....this bag is at least 20 years old and kicks the ass of almost anything they are putting out now. I almost feel guilty paying under $35 total for this...almost...
> This is my forever black casual bag. Structure with just a bit of slouch.
> View attachment 5051360
> 
> View attachment 5051361


That leather is so buttery!


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> Lovely metallics my favourite is the MJ Percy
> 
> So pretty! congratulations!!



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Well, the seller said she got the bag from a consignment shop that had it authenticated and the dust bag from Mercari. She never thought twice about the dust bag because she said it was high quality. I checked...she has been a seller on PM since 2017 and had sold other luxury items. So I feel much better about the bag and can get excited again. Now I just have to wait for PM to put it in the mail and for it to get to me!


----------



## 880

baghabitz34 said:


> Happy Friday! Hope everyone is well.
> View attachment 5057163
> 
> Using the lovely Kaffe Tabby this weekend to run errands.


I love this ! It looks like a lot of fun to carry and in that way reminds me of @hazzelnuts galaxy bag. 
@Kimbashop, I hesitate over BV a lot. I love BV design, but I don’t always think it’s suited for my style and the clothes I wear. The funny thing was, I was almost going to gift it bc it seemed too new (another tpfer described some BV bags as too awkward in shape until they get worn in and another even shared a tip of weighing the bags down with heavy objects like cans while on a hook... so empty it seemed like the wrong silhouette, but when I put my stuff inside, it worked. Go figure.

@keodi, thank you! The TRR jacket is one of my favorite pieces.

@BowieFan1971, Glad you are doing authentication!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I have been really looking at my bags. Some I was keeping because my daughter thought they were nicer than my most often used bags. I have now decided I am only going to go by what I really use or adore. This month of trying not to buy has had me really focused on what I already have and what I really use. So to that end I dropped another bag at the consignment shop, along with some jewelry and clothes.


It's best to go by your own feelings. There have been many times I've kept a bag longer than I should have because of what other people thought about it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, the seller said she got the bag from a consignment shop that had it authenticated and the dust bag from Mercari. She never thought twice about the dust bag because she said it was high quality. I checked...she has been a seller on PM since 2017 and had sold other luxury items. So I feel much better about the bag and can get excited again. Now I just have to wait for PM to put it in the mail and for it to get to me!


I´m glad the seller has a plausible explanation. Her story makes perfect sense. Maybe you will even get the paperwork from when she bought the bag. (More than one seller surprised me with an authenticity card inside a bag that wasn´t mentioned before, others with dustbags or the original paperbag.) 
I´m glad you are excited again! How long will it take until the bag arrives at your house?


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m glad the seller has a plausible explanation. Her story makes perfect sense. Maybe you will even get the paperwork from when she bought the bag. (More than one seller surprised me with an authenticity card inside a bag that wasn´t mentioned before, others with dustbags or the original paperbag.)
> I´m glad you are excited again! How long will it take until the bag arrives at your house?


I thought maybe it would be with USPS and tracking by now, since nice they authenticated it yesterday, but I guess that won’t happen until Monday. I highly doubt I will get my bag before Thursday then. Sigh....


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> It's best to go by your own feelings. There have been many times I've kept a bag longer than I should have because of what other people thought about it.


I agree with you.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m glad the seller has a plausible explanation. Her story makes perfect sense. Maybe you will even get the paperwork from when she bought the bag. (More than one seller surprised me with an authenticity card inside a bag that wasn´t mentioned before, others with dustbags or the original paperbag.)
> I´m glad you are excited again! How long will it take until the bag arrives at your house?


I just did that. I had wrapped the bag and protected it but needed some more stuffing to keep the bag from shifting inside the box. So I folded the original mulberry shopping bag and used that to keep it from moving inside the box.


----------



## essiedub

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5047845
> View attachment 5047846
> View attachment 5047847
> View attachment 5047848
> View attachment 5047849
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking about buying this bag. Tell me all your thoughts.*


This is so gorgeous that I won’t ask any”qualification “ questions as to how it fits your lifestyle, size, duplications etc.  just get it! If you don’t get it, tell me how I can!


----------



## essiedub

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5048815
> 
> the totes: Gucci Ophidia, Coach Market tote in saddle, and MK Jetset in luggage


Wow I think I need that Coach..how’s the leather? Looks chewy!


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, so this may seem corny. Remember, I have time on my hands.... I had the Bolduc ribbon from my scarf and I already had the thin brown ribbon. Had seen orange Bolduc pocket squares for like $400, which is CRAZY, so I got a plain orange silk scarf and decided to DIY. I am going to tie it on my Bolide, I think.
> Question- which style looks best, Bolduc-like or wrapped like a box. And which way would they tie it- bow center or off-center? Which one looks best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056093
> View attachment 5056094
> View attachment 5056095


You are so clever! I’d go with the bolduc style for tying on your bag. Are you gong to glue or sew it ?please send me one too!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> You use what you use for a reason! Unless you are “saving” a nicer bag for no good reason or your well used bags are starting to look shabby or die, hold on to the ones you actually use and let the “nicer” ones go. They aren’t “nicer” to you or you would be using them!


You are absolutely correct. My lifestyle is very casual so the bags I use most are simpler bags with a couple of more elegant bags for dressier occasions. So I am getting rid of a lot that no longer suit my needs. If I need something down the road I can always get it then.


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> You are so clever! I’d go with the bolduc style for tying on your bag. Are you gong to glue or sew it ?please send me one too!


Thsnks! Trying to sew it. Don’t want to get glue stains on the silk. Made an error...I sewed the edge ribbon on first, which is making it so hard to sew the ends of the Bolduc ribbon on. I sew and then find I did not get the Bolduc attached and have to pull all the stitches. I was not sure of what I wanted to do with the Bolduc, so figured I’d start with the “trim”. But I am sewing the edges of the Bolduc first, then will sew it on or tack with stitches.

I am doing something a little different than either of the ideas...I don’t want it to come off as a cheesy ripoff of the original scarf and I want it to be more usable than the one that looks like a wrapped box (even though I think that looks so fun) because of the bow. I will post a pic when I am done.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

essiedub said:


> This is so gorgeous that I won’t ask any”qualification “ questions as to how it fits your lifestyle, size, duplications etc.  just get it! If you don’t get it, tell me how I can!


Have you heard of Cathy Roels? She does almost all customs. She used to be on etsy as "iAdoreMyBag" and still has a few items there. https://www.etsy.com/shop/iADOREmyBAG
Leather lined, totally bespoke and she was trained by Belgian techniques used by Delvaux. She's also a fantastic Belgian baby boomer 



who is fun to message with about bags and will never make much money on this but she does it because she is super passionate about hand sewn luxury bags made with the most insane eye to quality.




__





						Handmade Leather Handbags | Caro Accessories
					

CARO, biedt een doordacht assortiment van tijdloze lederen handtassen, die iedere outfit van de zelfbewuste vrouw nog meer uitstraling geeft. Iedere tas wordt met passie vervaardigd in eigen atelier met oog voor detail en respect voor de ambacht.




					www.caroaccessories.com


----------



## BowieFan1971

My two multicolor bags-
Burberry Blue Label twill satchel
Dune London leopard circle bag


----------



## dcooney4

The only multicolored bag I have left but I still Love it.


----------



## baghabitz34

essiedub said:


> Wow I think I need that Coach..how’s the leather? Looks chewy!


Umm...I wouldn’t exactly call it chewy. Due to the structure, it’s stiffer than say 1941 leather.

Thanks for the question. Pulling it out made me realize the leather is a little dry & needs some TLC.


----------



## essiedub

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Have you heard of Cathy Roels? She does almost all customs. She used to be on etsy as "iAdoreMyBag" and still has a few items there. https://www.etsy.com/shop/iADOREmyBAG
> Leather lined, totally bespoke and she was trained by Belgian techniques used by Delvaux. She's also a fantastic Belgian baby boomer
> 
> View attachment 5058998
> 
> who is fun to message with about bags and will never make much money on this but she does it because she is super passionate about hand sewn luxury bags made with the most insane eye to quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handmade Leather Handbags | Caro Accessories
> 
> 
> CARO, biedt een doordacht assortiment van tijdloze lederen handtassen, die iedere outfit van de zelfbewuste vrouw nog meer uitstraling geeft. Iedere tas wordt met passie vervaardigd in eigen atelier met oog voor detail en respect voor de ambacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.caroaccessories.com


Thank you! I gotta tell you, I have not been so excited about a bag in a long while!  I am going to wait till you get yours and hear your thoughts and then I am going to twin with you! did you specify the color and Leather etc? How long did it take? Do share


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> Thank you! I gotta tell you, I have not been so excited about a bag in a long while!  I am going to wait till you get yours and hear your thoughts and then I am going to twin with you! did you specify the color and Leather etc? How long did it take? Do share


These two from her Etsy shop....


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

The dates of the color weeks are wrong. We haven't done embellished yet. Here are my embellished bags.
1. Coach studded mini Preston
2. Michael Kors Manhattan, which also qualifies as a multi color bag
3. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah



4. Michael Kors Uptown Astor
5. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins
6. Coach Poppy tartan sequin small wristlet
7. Coach fur trimmed hobo


----------



## BowieFan1971

No embellished bags here


----------



## BowieFan1971

That 


whateve said:


> The dates of the color weeks are wrong. We haven't done embellished yet. Here are my embellished bags.
> 1. Coach studded mini Preston
> 2. Michael Kors Manhattan, which also qualifies as a multi color bag
> 3. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah
> 
> View attachment 5059262
> 
> 4. Michael Kors Uptown Astor
> 5. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins
> 6. Coach Poppy tartan sequin small wristlet
> 7. Coach fur trimmed hobo
> View attachment 5059265


That MK Manhattan is pretty sweet!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> That
> 
> That MK Manhattan is pretty sweet!


Thanks! I love it! They still had one in the store in Las Vegas when I was there in March.


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> These two from her Etsy shop....
> View attachment 5059252
> View attachment 5059253


Ooh ...are you tempted? I love the little detials


----------



## More bags

“dcooney4 said:


> Thank you so much. The bags you have been using are so chic . I love that you are not letting this pandemic stop you from wearing them


Thank you dc! 


JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!  Love it with that scarf.


Thank you Jen. 


Jereni said:


> What teal bags were you looking at? It’s a color I’m wanting this season. Just got it in a really inexpensive Coach Marlie so that I can see how often I wear the color before considering anything by premier designers.
> 
> View attachment 5055997


This is a beautiful colour, great looking bag Jereni! I don’t have my eye on any particular bag. I saw a dark turquoise Coco Handle on a reseller site. <I already have a Coco Handle.> I saw a turquoise Chanel Square Mini. <So cute and likely too small for a day bag for my lifestyle/what I like to carry.> Celine’s Amazone colour is interesting, too.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Twins! I picked her up at the outlet last week. Clearance PLUS an extra 15%! Went in to see if they had anything good since I still had that credit from Christmas and didn’t see anything online. Going to give my Halzan dupe to a friend who is feeling down and loves small bags...I don’t need two teal bags about the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056062


Congrats, great looking bag!


880 said:


> Love all of these! Gorgeous bags and stunning photos! The colors are so luscious!


Thanks dear 880.  


Kimbashop said:


> @More bags What an extraordinary collection of bags. What is the color of your bolide? Is it a grey? That camera bag is


Thanks Kimbashop! My Bolide is Etain. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Do love that Coco handle! And, of course, the Bolide...


Thank you so much BowieFan!


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> YAS twin!!! How are you liking it? I feel like it’s crazy utilitarian.
> 
> The color I’m currently dreaming of is the BV ‘mallard’ but I need another BV like I need a hole in the head
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056562
> 
> 
> 
> I successfully sold the Amaranto mini pouch - makes me sad because I did love the color but in the end it just wasn’t able to hold as much as I wanted it to. Looking to sell the Arco next.


This is a beautiful colour, too. I’m sorry some recent acquisitions aren’t working out for you. The good thing is that you’re getting them out of your house so you can make more room for bags you will love.


baghabitz34 said:


> Happy Friday! Hope everyone is well.
> View attachment 5057163
> 
> Using the lovely Kaffe Tabby this weekend to run errands.


What a fun bag, so pretty!


dcooney4 said:


> I have been really looking at my bags. Some I was keeping because my daughter thought they were nicer than my most often used bags. I have now decided I am only going to go by what I really use or adore. This month of trying not to buy has had me really focused on what I already have and what I really use. So to that end I dropped another bag at the consignment shop, along with some jewelry and clothes.


Wow dc, you are on fire! Congratulations!


keodi said:


> I love most used bags!


Thanks so much keodi!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

essiedub said:


> Thank you! I gotta tell you, I have not been so excited about a bag in a long while!  I am going to wait till you get yours and hear your thoughts and then I am going to twin with you! did you specify the color and Leather etc? How long did it take? Do share


Actually it was a bag she made to put in her online store and I bought it before she had a chance to put it up. I happened to ask what she had been making lately and she showed it to me! Fate!


----------



## mariliz11

whateve said:


> The dates of the color weeks are wrong. We haven't done embellished yet. Here are my embellished bags.
> 1. Coach studded mini Preston
> 2. Michael Kors Manhattan, which also qualifies as a multi color bag
> 3. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah
> 
> View attachment 5059262
> 
> 4. Michael Kors Uptown Astor
> 5. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins
> 6. Coach Poppy tartan sequin small wristlet
> 7. Coach fur trimmed hobo
> View attachment 5059265


I loooove your black Coach bags and Manhattan MK, so impressive with the colors against the black! I'm waiting for a delivery this week to post my embellished/jewelled collection!


----------



## doni

I am so falling behind I cannot find which bag @BowieFan1971 has purchased... But just to say, if PM believes the dustbag to be fake they absolutely should/cannot send it to you. And if it is an Hermes (I understand) I concur,  maybe better to do an authentication yourself too.
Now, I will continue to explore the thread in the hope of getting up to date.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> The dates of the color weeks are wrong. We haven't done embellished yet. Here are my embellished bags.
> 1. Coach studded mini Preston
> 2. Michael Kors Manhattan, which also qualifies as a multi color bag
> 3. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah
> 
> View attachment 5059262
> 
> 4. Michael Kors Uptown Astor
> 5. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins
> 6. Coach Poppy tartan sequin small wristlet
> 7. Coach fur trimmed hobo
> View attachment 5059265


Love your bags! That Dakota bag is one of my favorites of yours.


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> I am so falling behind I cannot find which bag @BowieFan1971 has purchased... But just to say, if PM believes the dustbag to be fake they absolutely should/cannot send it to you. And if it is an Hermes (I understand) I concur,  maybe better to do an authentication yourself too.
> Now, I will continue to explore the thread in the hope of getting up to date.


Here it is...it should go in the mail today. Seller pics. She bought it authenticated from a consignment I. Houston, bought the dust bag on Mercari.


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here it is...it should go in the mail today. Seller pics. She bought it authenticated from a consignment I. Houston, bought the dust bag on Mercari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059578
> View attachment 5059579
> View attachment 5059580
> View attachment 5059581


Ah, a Bolide, great bag! Is that Courchevel?


----------



## BowieFan1971

It’s Courcheval. Bag was made in 1997. There are some other, closeup pics. Have Bababebi on standby to authenticate when the bag gets here. I hate to spend $80 just to get a thumbs up, but....


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> Ooh ...are you tempted? I love the little detials


Tempted, but I don’t need them. I am on Ban Island due to my Bolide and can definitely resist at least until she gets here!!!!
There are some other great bags on there too, but I really liked those. I wanted you all to see she had some nice stuff worth looking at!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> *Tempted, but I don’t need* them. I am on Ban Island due to my Bolide and can definitely resist at least until she gets here!!!!
> There are some other great bags on there too, but I really liked those. I wanted you all to see she had some nice stuff worth looking at!


“Need?”  
Oh right. We are on this thread..
Well, I “want” @*southernpursegal’s* new raspberry Caro bag!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here it is...it should go in the mail today. Seller pics. She bought it authenticated from a consignment I. Houston, bought the dust bag on Mercari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059578
> View attachment 5059579
> View attachment 5059580
> View attachment 5059581



Congratulations!   Beautiful!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Guess what? I don’t have a black Ferragamo anymore. I got it out to use it and found this in the zipper pocket. Yes, it is authentic for sure, but it is also definitely not black. Thank heavens the Coach is or I would have no black bags!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> My two multicolor bags-
> Burberry Blue Label twill satchel
> Dune London leopard circle bag
> 
> View attachment 5059056


The Dune is super cute!


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5059080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only multicolored bag I have left but I still Love it.


It's perfect especially since you still love it.  


whateve said:


> The dates of the color weeks are wrong. We haven't done embellished yet. Here are my embellished bags.
> 1. Coach studded mini Preston
> 2. Michael Kors Manhattan, which also qualifies as a multi color bag
> 3. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah
> 
> View attachment 5059262
> 
> 4. Michael Kors Uptown Astor
> 5. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins
> 6. Coach Poppy tartan sequin small wristlet
> 7. Coach fur trimmed hobo
> View attachment 5059265


ohmigosh - your Michael Kors Manhattan is darling! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Guess what? I don’t have a black Ferragamo anymore. I got it out to use it and found this in the zipper pocket. Yes, it is authentic for sure, but it is also definitely not black. Thank heavens the Coach is or I would have no black bags!
> View attachment 5059725


I have to laugh!  
Which bag is it, I am so out of the loop!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> The Dune is super cute!
> 
> It's perfect especially since you still love it.
> 
> ohmigosh - your Michael Kors Manhattan is darling!
> 
> I have to laugh!
> Which bag is it, I am so out of the loop!


The Boston bag. Still going to keep it, though my navy Gucci mono is a Boston bag too. I will sell the navy quilted Bally, since I DON’T need THREE navy bags!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> The Dune is super cute!
> 
> It's perfect especially since you still love it.
> 
> ohmigosh - your Michael Kors Manhattan is darling!
> 
> I have to laugh!
> Which bag is it, I am so out of the loop!


Thanks! It is the best torrential rain or snow backpack/ bag and I bought in Orla‘s store in NYC while it still existed. 
Just got another bag out. Now my count is 8 out . Fingers crossed the consignment sells the bag I gave them then I would really be on a roll.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! It is the best torrential rain or snow backpack/ bag and I bought in Orla‘s store in NYC while it still existed.
> Just got another bag out. Now my count is 8 out . Fingers crossed the consignment sells the bag I gave them then I would really be on a roll.


That's fantastic!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

So where are we now re bag weeks?
Embellished? Does very prominent hardware count as embellished? In this case I have some dior to show.

Dior Trailer Trash, 2001








Black and leopard skin (pony) Dior Diva, 2004





and the Dior Gambler, also 2004


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Multicoloured bags



40ies snakeskin bags and small wallets





leopard skin painted on a 60ies handbag (by some "good" English brand I forgot) and another painted 60ies bag.





A5 sized vinyl 60ies wallet/ organizer




Dior Promenade Pouch, 2014




and the Diva, 2004, again...


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Multicoloured bags
> 
> View attachment 5059872
> 
> 40ies snakeskin bags and small wallets
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059854
> View attachment 5059871
> 
> leopard skin painted on a 60ies handbag (by some "good" English brand I forgot) and another painted 60ies bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059873
> View attachment 5059874
> 
> A5 sized vinyl 60ies wallet/ organizer
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059859
> 
> Dior Promenade Pouch, 2014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059869
> 
> and the Diva, 2004, again...


Your bags are so cool. They are so much fun.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Guess what? I don’t have a black Ferragamo anymore. I got it out to use it and found this in the zipper pocket. Yes, it is authentic for sure, but it is also definitely not black. Thank heavens the Coach is or I would have no black bags!
> View attachment 5059725


I laughed so hard I accidentally ate a raisin in my trail mix!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I feel like I achieved a semblance of purse piece by purchasing my Louis Vuitton Papillon 30. Whenever I see it I just feel so happy. I have it with me almost all the time. I don't really want anything else right now and it feels good.


----------



## whateve

mariliz11 said:


> I loooove your black Coach bags and Manhattan MK, so impressive with the colors against the black! I'm waiting for a delivery this week to post my embellished/jewelled collection!


Thanks, I love them too. I'm looking forward to seeing your embellished bags!


dcooney4 said:


> Love your bags! That Dakota bag is one of my favorites of yours.


It is one of my favorites too. It would be one of the first I'd save in a fire.


Cookiefiend said:


> ohmigosh - your Michael Kors Manhattan is darling!


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> The Boston bag. Still going to keep it, though my navy Gucci mono is a Boston bag too. I will sell the navy quilted Bally, since I DON’T need THREE navy bags!


If it looks black to you, then it serves as a black bag. I have a vintage bag I keep going back and forth on whether it is navy or black, but since I can't tell, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I feel like I achieved a semblance of purse piece by purchasing my Louis Vuitton Papillon 30. Whenever I see it I just feel so happy. I have it with me almost all the time. I don't really want anything else right now and it feels good.


That's a wonderful place to be!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> I feel like I achieved a semblance of purse piece by purchasing my Louis Vuitton Papillon 30. Whenever I see it I just feel so happy. I have it with me almost all the time. I don't really want anything else right now and it feels good.



Happy for you! Enjoy the purse peace.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Your bags are so cool. They are so much fun.



Thank-you


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> If it looks black to you, then it serves as a black bag. I have a vintage bag I keep going back and forth on whether it is navy or black, but since I can't tell, it really doesn't matter.


Now that I know it is navy, I am amazed I did not see it before. The zipper is definitely blue. But it may be able to pass with certain outfits...


----------



## BowieFan1971

PM has STILL not mailed my bag/sent tracking info. What the heck?!?!?!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> PM has STILL not mailed my bag/sent tracking info. What the heck?!?!?!


Maybe they are having it rechecked because the dustbag is fake. Just a thought .


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Maybe they are having it rechecked because the dustbag is fake. Just a thought .


Maybe, but their site has said since Friday that the authentication is complete and it’s ready for pickup. They are getting $450 from this...they could either be better communicating or more prompt about sending it out. They are holding my money and my merchandise. Getting kind of annoyed.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Maybe, but their site has said since Friday that the authentication is complete and it’s ready for pickup. They are getting $450 from this...they could either be better communicating or more prompt about sending it out. They are holding my money and my merchandise. Getting kind of annoyed.


I've been noticing lately that with most of my online ordering, I'm getting shipping notifications days before the item is actually shipped. I bought a bag from a company that said they shipped it on 4/7. The tracking still says "label created, shipment ready for UPS."


----------



## BowieFan1971

Meanwhile, I went in White House Black Market on Friday, paid for a pair of sale pants to be shipped to me because the store did not have my size and they arrived today...


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Meanwhile, I went in White House Black Market on Friday, paid for a pair of sale pants to be shipped to me because the store did not have my size and they arrived today...


That's how I wish all companies operated. I've been spoiled by prime.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Maybe, but their site has said since Friday that the authentication is complete and it’s ready for pickup. They are getting $450 from this...they could either be better communicating or more prompt about sending it out. They are holding my money and my merchandise. Getting kind of annoyed.


Maybe try messaging them and ask what is the hold up.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Maybe try messaging them and ask what is the hold up.


It started tracking late last night. Supposed to be here on Friday....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> That's how I wish all companies operated. I've been spoiled by prime.



Even prime doesn´t work quickly here anymore...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> It started tracking late last night. Supposed to be here on Friday....


Good Luck! 
Now to hope UPS works properly! I hate UPS. Our driver is a nuissance and when I do not lurk at the window and run out to meet him the moment he arrives he will just drive away, again...  "no doorbell". Exactly. But all the other couriers know what to do. This man doesn´t and I have explained it to him many times.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> I feel like I achieved a semblance of purse piece by purchasing my Louis Vuitton Papillon 30. Whenever I see it I just feel so happy. I have it with me almost all the time. I don't really want anything else right now and it feels good.



Lucky you! Congratulations! 
I keep wanting a bag, some bag, can´t even tell which one exactly and it drives me mad. 
The only one I´m quite sure about wanting is on a classifieds site and the seller is totall unresponsive. I guess this means the bag is not meant for me. Still when I can´t get it, I feel I need it...  Silly!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Oh, I have my fingers crossed. It went out USPS “priority” mail that is supposed to arrive in 2-3 days but they are already pushing it out beyond that.....you would think for $450 in commission and a delay due to authorizing it, they could send it out overnight or DHL. Those people get bags to my house from Japan in 36-48 hours on the regular, even with Covid!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Lucky you! Congratulations!
> I keep wanting a bag, some bag, can´t even tell which one exactly and it drives me mad.
> The only one I´m quite sure about wanting is on a classifieds site and the seller is totall unresponsive. I guess this means the bag is not meant for me. Still when I can´t get it, I feel I need it...  Silly!


I think we have all been there.


----------



## FizzyWater

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good Luck!
> Now to hope UPS works properly! I hate UPS. Our driver is a nuissance and when I do not lurk at the window and run out to meet him the moment he arrives he will just drive away, again...  "no doorbell". Exactly. But all the other couriers know what to do. This man doesn´t and I have explained it to him many times.



Someone compromised my credit card, so a new one was sent to my US address.  The forwarder there doesn't send international mail signature required, so I had them send it to my friend in California, who paid for (and I will pay her back for) signature required.  I haven't left the apartment since Sunday.  Today my bf goes out to take the recycling, and there's the UPS note.  They didn't even ring the bell, and *they left it at a nearby convenience store*.  I hate UPS so, so much.


----------



## BowieFan1971

That is SO very wrong!!!!!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Even prime doesn´t work quickly here anymore...


Once the pandemic hit, even with prime, things were taking over a week, sometimes a month. It's gotten closer to normal now. Nothing is next day, but is usually within 3 days.


----------



## whateve

FizzyWater said:


> Someone compromised my credit card, so a new one was sent to my US address.  The forwarder there doesn't send international mail signature required, so I had them send it to my friend in California, who paid for (and I will pay her back for) signature required.  I haven't left the apartment since Sunday.  Today my bf goes out to take the recycling, and there's the UPS note.  They didn't even ring the bell, and *they left it at a nearby convenience store*.  I hate UPS so, so much.


UPS is good here. I've heard of some drivers who sign the item themselves so they don't have to wait for a signature but that never happened to me. Once I sent a package to a buyer, signature required, but she was never home to sign so they ended up returning the package to me; they wouldn't even let me change the address to her work so it would be able to be delivered.

The other day I was waiting for a prescription that was sent USPS. Tracking said it was delivered on Friday and I was panicked because I couldn't call the pharmacy until Monday. It was delivered on Saturday. Obviously the carrier scanned it as delivered before it was actually done.


----------



## FizzyWater

Card retrieved, huzzah!

I do think about purses, really.  I decided to give away a small light gray bag as I never wear it.  As I was pulling it out, I found my long-lost-and-long-replaced passport, and a map of Barcelona.  Hmm.  Barcelona was in 2014...

I do want a small light gray bag (just not that one, clearly!) so I've been hunting rather obsessively.  After hours of looking at purses, I decided I really want a "wedding" version of my "funeral" purse, the Lola by Hobo Intl.  It's a 20-year old purse, and not luxury at all, but functional, structured so slightly formal, tucks unobtrusively under my arm and has no logos.  And I personally think it's really pretty.  (Image from Amazon - ooh, it came in plum!)



Of course, it never sold here, so I may break down and buy a few from Ebay US, and possibly repaint to the color(s) I want.  If so, I'll need handholding, probably.

On the other end of the cost spectrum, Hermes came out with a Calvi with an integrated coin purse, which makes it the perfect tiny wallet, and there's one left on the German site.  In Rouge H.    For $400 Euros, which is completely ridiculous, especially given my rainbow of normal Calvis.


----------



## SakuraSakura

If anybody is curious about my groom cles it was just posted on Fashionphile. Come take a peek! 


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-monogram-groom-key-pouch-717041
		


I'm doing... okay. I hope everyone is staying COVID free.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> Someone compromised my credit card, so a new one was sent to my US address.  The forwarder there doesn't send international mail signature required, so I had them send it to my friend in California, who paid for (and I will pay her back for) signature required.  I haven't left the apartment since Sunday.  Today my bf goes out to take the recycling, and there's the UPS note.  They didn't even ring the bell, and *they left it at a nearby convenience store*.  I hate UPS so, so much.



Typical UPS...  I hope you filed a complaint!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I bought a scarf...

When it first arrived (VC, direct shipping) I was disappointed. It was crumpled and looked dirty. After a wash- ignoring the "dryclean only" tag- and pressing it looks really nice. 

It was cheap, but still I do not understand why a professional seller does send something out that really needs a wash and pressing.

Shipping by DHL express from France was very quick.


----------



## mariliz11

cowgirlsboots said:


> I bought a scarf...
> 
> When it first arrived (VC, direct shipping) I was disappointed. It was crumpled and looked dirty. After a wash- ignoring the "dryclean only" tag- and pressing it looks really nice.
> 
> It was cheap, but still I do not understand why a professional seller does send something out that really needs a wash and pressing.
> 
> Shipping by DHL express from France was very quick.
> 
> View attachment 5060979
> View attachment 5060980


Nice scarf! And I agree, I bought once one as well that just needed a dry cleaning and after I did it looked as new. At least for the items I sold on VC I always made sure they were cleaned and cared for before shipping off, it’s a simple gesture between fellow shoppers!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I bought a scarf...
> 
> When it first arrived (VC, direct shipping) I was disappointed. It was crumpled and looked dirty. After a wash- ignoring the "dryclean only" tag- and pressing it looks really nice.
> 
> It was cheap, but still I do not understand why a professional seller does send something out that really needs a wash and pressing.
> 
> Shipping by DHL express from France was very quick.
> 
> View attachment 5060979
> View attachment 5060980


VC says in their selling instructions that items need to be clean. Who wants someone’s dirt on them?


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I bought a scarf...
> 
> When it first arrived (VC, direct shipping) I was disappointed. It was crumpled and looked dirty. After a wash- ignoring the "dryclean only" tag- and pressing it looks really nice.
> 
> It was cheap, but still I do not understand why a professional seller does send something out that really needs a wash and pressing.
> 
> Shipping by DHL express from France was very quick.
> 
> View attachment 5060979
> View attachment 5060980


I don't understand that either. I can understand not washing something that is supposed to be dry clean only, but I would spot clean and press. I've wrapped scarves carefully with lots of tissue but I don't know if they still look pressed by the time they are received. Once I shipped some clothing but I explained in the listing that it would arrive wrinkled as the cheapest way to ship was to basically shrink wrap it so it would fit in a flat rate envelope.

The scarf is very pretty! The upside is that you usually get these items cheaper due to the seller's poor presentation.


----------



## whateve

I've shown my other multi-colored bags recently, but here are two more that are truly multi-colored. 
Brighton and Coach Kaffe Fassett


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> I've shown my other multi-colored bags recently, but here are two more that are truly multi-colored.
> Brighton and Coach Kaffe Fassett
> View attachment 5061003
> View attachment 5061015



Nice! That bowling bag style one is fun!


----------



## Jereni

I don’t think I have multi-color bags that I haven’t shared as part of a color week. But wanted to share another recent acquisition, which is the Valextra Iside in Oyster.

LOVING this bag. It’s funny, because I am also going thru a phase of wanting smoosh soft leather bags, and yet I love this. It is so classy and cures me of needing a Kelly.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I don't understand that either. I can understand not washing something that is supposed to be dry clean only, but I would spot clean and press. *I've wrapped scarves carefully with lots of tissue* but I don't know if they still look pressed by the time they are received. Once I shipped some clothing but I explained in the listing that it would arrive wrinkled as the cheapest way to ship was to basically shrink wrap it so it would fit in a flat rate envelope.
> 
> The scarf is very pretty! The upside is that you usually get these items cheaper due to the seller's poor presentation.



When I received the rather big cardboard envelop I fully expected it folded nicely with tissue paper- what I got was it crumpled up in a thin yellow plastic bag. Carelessly... it did not even safe on shipping (which for me was free anyway) as the envelop would have perfectly held a nicely folded scarf. 

Thank-you! I really like the scarf! The colours are perfect for me, the silk is nice quality and it´s a decent size. And yes, it was fairly cheap.


----------



## msd_bags

Hello ladies!   Just a quick drive by to say that things are well for me.  The situation is still bad in our country, but we are coping.  It’s just that it gets more real when people you know are already the ones being infected with the virus.  Anyways, hope things get better here in thenext few days and weeks.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I don’t think I have multi-color bags that I haven’t shared as part of a color week. But wanted to share another recent acquisition, which is the Valextra Iside in Oyster.
> 
> LOVING this bag. It’s funny, because I am also going thru a phase of wanting smoosh soft leather bags, and yet I love this. It is so classy and cures me of needing a Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5061021


That is very pretty and classic! I love the texture.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I've shown my other multi-colored bags recently, but here are two more that are truly multi-colored.
> Brighton and Coach Kaffe Fassett
> View attachment 5061003
> View attachment 5061015


That Brighton is so cute!


----------



## whateve

I don't think I've shared this new bag I bought. I had ordered it at the end of March. They sent me the wrong thing, but after I called, they sent out the correct one. It is a Coach Cashin 22 in cerise. The color is the perfect fuchsia, which is a color I had been looking for all last year. I had already gotten a fuchsia bag, very cheaply, last year but I couldn't resist this as it is a copy of a vintage Coach design from the 1960s, as shown in the second picture. Although I felt guilty about buying a new bag, I've found the style to be very easy to use. It has a central zip compartment and two open sections, both with pockets. It keeps me organized and I can easily pull out a mask, my phone or my sunglasses without having to unzip anything.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> When I received the rather big cardboard envelop I fully expected it folded nicely with tissue paper- what I got was it crumpled up in a thin yellow plastic bag. Carelessly... it did not even safe on shipping (which for me was free anyway) as the envelop would have perfectly held a nicely folded scarf.
> 
> Thank-you! I really like the scarf! The colours are perfect for me, the silk is nice quality and it´s a decent size. And yes, it was fairly cheap.


That’s like the person who shipped that scarf I hated to send back. Who puts a silk scarf with a white background selling for $200 straight into an envelope? No tissue, no plastic bag or outer wrap. Nothing. That was asking for it to get damaged and returned, even if it left the seller’s pristine.


----------



## BowieFan1971

msd_bags said:


> Hello ladies!   Just a quick drive by to say that things are well for me.  The situation is still bad in our country, but we are coping.  It’s just that it gets more real when people you know are already the ones being infected with the virus.  Anyways, hope things get better here in thenext few days and weeks.


Hugs!!!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good Luck!
> Now to hope UPS works properly! I hate UPS. Our driver is a nuissance and when I do not lurk at the window and run out to meet him the moment he arrives he will just drive away, again...  "no doorbell". Exactly. But all the other couriers know what to do. This man doesn´t and I have explained it to him many times.


You should report him to UPS.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> I don’t think I have multi-color bags that I haven’t shared as part of a color week. But wanted to share another recent acquisition, which is the Valextra Iside in Oyster.
> 
> LOVING this bag. It’s funny, because I am also going thru a phase of wanting smoosh soft leather bags, and yet I love this. It is so classy and cures me of needing a Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5061021


Wow


----------



## Cookiefiend

FizzyWater said:


> Someone compromised my credit card, so a new one was sent to my US address.  The forwarder there doesn't send international mail signature required, so I had them send it to my friend in California, who paid for (and I will pay her back for) signature required.  I haven't left the apartment since Sunday.  Today my bf goes out to take the recycling, and there's the UPS note.  They didn't even ring the bell, and *they left it at a nearby convenience store*.  I hate UPS so, so much.





That‘s just ridiculous
(I hope I haven’t offended anyone, this meme gives me the giggles tho)


FizzyWater said:


> Card retrieved, huzzah!
> 
> I do think about purses, really.  I decided to give away a small light gray bag as I never wear it.  As I was pulling it out, I found my long-lost-and-long-replaced passport, and a map of Barcelona.  Hmm.  Barcelona was in 2014...
> 
> I do want a small light gray bag (just not that one, clearly!) so I've been hunting rather obsessively.  After hours of looking at purses, I decided I really want a "wedding" version of my "funeral" purse, the Lola by Hobo Intl.  It's a 20-year old purse, and not luxury at all, but functional, structured so slightly formal, tucks unobtrusively under my arm and has no logos.  And I personally think it's really pretty.  (Image from Amazon - ooh, it came in plum!)
> View attachment 5060701
> 
> 
> Of course, it never sold here, so I may break down and buy a few from Ebay US, and possibly repaint to the color(s) I want.  If so, I'll need handholding, probably.
> 
> On the other end of the cost spectrum, Hermes came out with a Calvi with an integrated coin purse, which makes it the perfect tiny wallet, and there's one left on the German site.  In Rouge H.    For $400 Euros, which is completely ridiculous, especially given my rainbow of normal Calvis.


Rouge H...  


cowgirlsboots said:


> I bought a scarf...
> 
> When it first arrived (VC, direct shipping) I was disappointed. It was crumpled and looked dirty. After a wash- ignoring the "dryclean only" tag- and pressing it looks really nice.
> 
> It was cheap, but still I do not understand why a professional seller does send something out that really needs a wash and pressing.
> 
> Shipping by DHL express from France was very quick.
> 
> View attachment 5060979
> View attachment 5060980


It looks amazing!
Im glad you went ahead and washed it, good on you!
I don’t understand sellers or resellers like VC and TRR - the last scarf I bought from them arrived wadded up and wrinkled in one of their dust bags... erm... okay? 


whateve said:


> I've shown my other multi-colored bags recently, but here are two more that are truly multi-colored.
> Brighton and Coach Kaffe Fassett
> View attachment 5061003
> View attachment 5061015


I love love love this Coach! So beautiful! 


Jereni said:


> I don’t think I have multi-color bags that I haven’t shared as part of a color week. But wanted to share another recent acquisition, which is the Valextra Iside in Oyster.
> 
> LOVING this bag. It’s funny, because I am also going thru a phase of wanting smoosh soft leather bags, and yet I love this. It is so classy and cures me of needing a Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5061021


< averting my eyes, because I do not need this... I just want this beautiful bag! >


msd_bags said:


> Hello ladies!   Just a quick drive by to say that things are well for me.  The situation is still bad in our country, but we are coping.  It’s just that it gets more real when people you know are already the ones being infected with the virus.  Anyways, hope things get better here in thenext few days and weeks.


 i hope they improve as well! 


whateve said:


> I don't think I've shared this new bag I bought. I had ordered it at the end of March. They sent me the wrong thing, but after I called, they sent out the correct one. It is a Coach Cashin 22 in cerise. The color is the perfect fuchsia, which is a color I had been looking for all last year. I had already gotten a fuchsia bag, very cheaply, last year but I couldn't resist this as it is a copy of a vintage Coach design from the 1960s, as shown in the second picture. Although I felt guilty about buying a new bag, I've found the style to be very easy to use. It has a central zip compartment and two open sections, both with pockets. It keeps me organized and I can easily pull out a mask, my phone or my sunglasses without having to unzip anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061041


What a marvelous color! ❤️


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> I've shown my other multi-colored bags recently, but here are two more that are truly multi-colored.
> Brighton and Coach Kaffe Fassett
> View attachment 5061003
> View attachment 5061015


love the Kaffe


----------



## Jereni

Cookiefiend said:


> < averting my eyes, because I do not need this... I just want this beautiful bag! >



Yes you do!


----------



## afroken

Jereni said:


> Yes you do!
> View attachment 5061141
> 
> View attachment 5061142


What a stunning bag! Is this a light gold or shimmery beige?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Yes you do!
> View attachment 5061141
> 
> View attachment 5061142


The temptation is REAL!


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> What a stunning bag! Is this a light gold or shimmery beige?



It’s actually just a pebbled taupe / beige but I think the bag just photographs really well for some reason. It’s not shimmery but it does look that way in photos and sometimes when I see it from across the room.

I found this pic online somewhere and saved it because this captures the bag really well. Somehow the leather catches the light and it looks like it has a sheen, even tho it doesn’t really? Hard to explain.




I’ll stop spamming the thread with photos of it now.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> I don’t think I have multi-color bags that I haven’t shared as part of a color week. But wanted to share another recent acquisition, which is the Valextra Iside in Oyster.
> 
> LOVING this bag. It’s funny, because I am also going thru a phase of wanting smoosh soft leather bags, and yet I love this. It is so classy and cures me of needing a Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5061021


I want that, too! 



Jereni said:


> Yes you do!
> View attachment 5061141
> 
> View attachment 5061142


You already got it!!!  You look spectacular!   



Jereni said:


> It’s actually just a pebbled taupe / beige but I think the bag just photographs really well for some reason. It’s not shimmery but it does look that way in photos and sometimes when I see it from across the room.
> 
> I found this pic online somewhere and saved it because this captures the bag really well. Somehow the leather catches the light and it looks like it has a sheen, even tho it doesn’t really? Hard to explain.
> 
> View attachment 5061158
> 
> 
> I’ll stop spamming the thread with photos of it now.


----------



## mariliz11

My embellished & jeweled bags: YSL vintage straw Kahala tote, Michael Kors Rhea backpack and this month’s latest addition the Gucci Dionysus super mini (another off my wishlist - I now think I am in hanbag peace!).


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I don't think I've shared this new bag I bought. I had ordered it at the end of March. They sent me the wrong thing, but after I called, they sent out the correct one. It is a Coach Cashin 22 in cerise. The color is the perfect fuchsia, which is a color I had been looking for all last year. I had already gotten a fuchsia bag, very cheaply, last year but I couldn't resist this as it is a copy of a vintage Coach design from the 1960s, as shown in the second picture. Although I felt guilty about buying a new bag, I've found the style to be very easy to use. It has a central zip compartment and two open sections, both with pockets. It keeps me organized and I can easily pull out a mask, my phone or my sunglasses without having to unzip anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061041


That is such a nice fuchsia. I love that it has feet. Your true multi colors are so fun . I am really wanting a fun bag right now.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Yes you do!
> View attachment 5061141
> 
> View attachment 5061142


This is really cute.


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> My embellished & jeweled bags: YSL vintage straw Kahala tote, Michael Kors Rhea backpack and this month’s latest addition the Gucci Dionysus super mini (another off my wishlist - I now think I am in hanbag peace!).
> 
> View attachment 5061430
> View attachment 5061431


Oh I adore your new Gucci. I love the clasp.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Jereni said:


> I don’t think I have multi-color bags that I haven’t shared as part of a color week. But wanted to share another recent acquisition, which is the Valextra Iside in Oyster.
> 
> LOVING this bag. It’s funny, because I am also going thru a phase of wanting smoosh soft leather bags, and yet I love this. It is so classy and cures me of needing a Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5061021


I effing love this bag. So much better than a Kelly.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

If anyone loves that raspberry leather of my new bag that's on its way to me, there is now a bucket in it but that was  all of it she has. I think she can get more though for a custom.


----------



## doni

FizzyWater said:


> Someone compromised my credit card, so a new one was sent to my US address.  The forwarder there doesn't send international mail signature required, so I had them send it to my friend in California, who paid for (and I will pay her back for) signature required.  I haven't left the apartment since Sunday.  Today my bf goes out to take the recycling, and there's the UPS note.  They didn't even ring the bell, and *they left it at a nearby convenience store*.  I hate UPS so, so much.




Oh I hate that. And as @cowgirlsboots says, at least here it is typically UPS, it does not happen with DHL.
The other day, I get a message from UPS that my parcel has been deposited in some far away newsagent because no one was home to pick it up. Yes, no one with the exception of two home schooled kids, my husband doing home office, the cleaning lady, myself, and a dog that barks the moment he feels someone approaching the building... 



Jereni said:


> I don’t think I have multi-color bags that I haven’t shared as part of a color week. But wanted to share another recent acquisition, which is the Valextra Iside in Oyster.
> 
> LOVING this bag. It’s funny, because I am also going thru a phase of wanting smoosh soft leather bags, and yet I love this. It is so classy and cures me of needing a Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5061021



Classy is the perfect word indeed to describe this!


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> Card retrieved, huzzah!
> 
> I do think about purses, really.  I decided to give away a small light gray bag as I never wear it.  As I was pulling it out, I found my long-lost-and-long-replaced passport, and a map of Barcelona.  Hmm.  Barcelona was in 2014...
> 
> I do want a small light gray bag (just not that one, clearly!) so I've been hunting rather obsessively.  After hours of looking at purses, I decided I really want a "wedding" version of my "funeral" purse, the Lola by Hobo Intl.  It's a 20-year old purse, and not luxury at all, but functional, structured so slightly formal, tucks unobtrusively under my arm and has no logos.  And I personally think it's really pretty.  (Image from Amazon - ooh, it came in plum!)
> View attachment 5060701
> 
> 
> Of course, it never sold here, so I may break down and buy a few from Ebay US, and possibly repaint to the color(s) I want.  If so, I'll need handholding, probably.
> 
> On the other end of the cost spectrum, Hermes came out with a Calvi with an integrated coin purse, which makes it the perfect tiny wallet, and there's one left on the German site.  In Rouge H.    For $400 Euros, which is completely ridiculous, especially given my rainbow of normal Calvis.


i have a - um - minor Calvi obsession. I want one with a coin purse!!! Nothing on the US site. Can you link to the German site, or does it have a new name?

So glad you got your card back. What a story.


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> Oh I hate that. And as @cowgirlsboots says, at least here it is typically UPS, it does not happen with DHL.
> The other day, I get a message from UPS that my parcel has been deposited in some far away newsagent because no one was home to pick it up. Yes, no one with the exception of two home schooled kids, my husband doing home office, the cleaning lady, myself, and a dog that barks the moment he feels someone approaching the building...
> 
> 
> 
> Classy is the perfect word indeed to describe this!


I would write a written complaint.


----------



## 880

@FizzyWater, my jaw dropped when I read about your UPS incidents. Am so sorry! But ive been there re the passport issue.

love this quote below as I’ve had similar experiences even with a doorman who signs.



doni said:


> get a message from UPS that my parcel has been deposited in some far away newsagent because no one was home to pick it up. Yes, no one with the exception of two home schooled kids, my husband doing home office, the cleaning lady, myself, and a dog that barks the moment he feels someone



@cowgirlsboots, when I used to consign scarves, I would always dry clean first. Yours is gorgeous now!
@Jereni, you look gorgeous with your new valextra! love shimmery taupe!
@whateve, I love the bowling bag and the new Fuschia Coach cashin!
@msd_bags, glad you are safe and healthy! My mom is flying back there (she spends half her time there, and she’s trying to get an exemption from the two week quarantine bc she’s vaccinated and negative tested.
@momasaurus, I’ve never gotten a calvi bc I couldn’t decide what color. Now a calvi with coin purse! I need to find a pic!
@SakuraSakura, congrats on fashionphile selling your cles and I’m so glad you are doing well! 
@BowieFan1971, keep the DE alma for rainy days  cannot wait to see you and the bolide!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Having to stare at my Bolide in pics while having to wait for her to get here made me realize something...though they share a shape, there is no comparison between the Bolide and Alma. The Alma is not as formal as I thought it was, thanks to the handles and hardware connecting them. It speaks to the workhorse these bags are. I can honestly feel free to use the Alma more than I thought, as a carefree casual bag. I may even pull the DE Alma, since it is not selling.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Having to stare at my Bolide in pics while having to wait for her to get here made me realize something...though they share a shape, there is no comparison between the Bolide and Alma. The Alma is not as formal as I thought it was, thanks to the handles and hardware connecting them. It speaks to the workhorse these bags are. I can honestly feel free to use the Alma more than I thought, as a carefree casual bag. I may even pull the DE Alma, since it is not selling.


I appreciate reading this! I have often thought that the Alma was very similar to the Bolide, even thought I might get an Alma to scratch that Bolide itch I often have...


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> I appreciate reading this! I have often thought that the Alma was very similar to the Bolide, even thought I might get an Alma to scratch that Bolide itch I often have...


I would say it would scratch the itch depending how you plan to use it. If you like the more formal shape/feel of a rigid Bolide but want to use it for more of an everyday bag, the Alma is a good choice. It you want a relaxed Bolide with slouch, the Alma will never have that luxurious feel even though the hardware makes it feel more relaxed.

Hope that helps...when my baby arrives, I can take side by side pics of you’d like.


----------



## FizzyWater

momasaurus said:


> i have a - um - minor Calvi obsession. I want one with a coin purse!!! Nothing on the US site. Can you link to the German site, or does it have a new name?
> 
> So glad you got your card back. What a story.



https://www.hermes.com/de/de/product/kartenetui-calvi-duo-H082977CK55/ 

and a screen shot from a few days ago, as the stock is shifting pretty fast - then the other options were all bicolored, looks like today it's RougeH/RougeH and gold/gold...




Waaaaant... but can not justify.  And I suspect this will sell well and it will be around for a while.  Uh, I hope.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## FizzyWater

Thanks to you all for sympathizing about my card saga.  The convenience store is apparently a drop for several shippers, and they required my passport to hand over the package, so not as insecure as it could have been.   I'm just annoyed that they did that when I was home the whole time.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> I would say it would scratch the itch depending how you plan to use it. If you like the more formal shape/feel of a rigid Bolide but want to use it for more of an everyday bag, the Alma is a good choice. It you want a relaxed Bolide with slouch, the Alma will never have that luxurious feel even though the hardware makes it feel more relaxed.
> 
> Hope that helps...when my baby arrives, I can take side by side pics of you’d like.


That's very helpful, and I'd love side by side pics! Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> I don't think I've shared this new bag I bought. I had ordered it at the end of March. They sent me the wrong thing, but after I called, they sent out the correct one. It is a Coach Cashin 22 in cerise. The color is the perfect fuchsia, which is a color I had been looking for all last year. I had already gotten a fuchsia bag, very cheaply, last year but I couldn't resist this as it is a copy of a vintage Coach design from the 1960s, as shown in the second picture. Although I felt guilty about buying a new bag, I've found the style to be very easy to use. It has a central zip compartment and two open sections, both with pockets. It keeps me organized and I can easily pull out a mask, my phone or my sunglasses without having to unzip anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061041


What a cute and stylish bag. That really is a perfect fuchsia.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> It’s actually just a pebbled taupe / beige but I think the bag just photographs really well for some reason. It’s not shimmery but it does look that way in photos and sometimes when I see it from across the room.
> 
> I found this pic online somewhere and saved it because this captures the bag really well. Somehow the leather catches the light and it looks like it has a sheen, even tho it doesn’t really? Hard to explain.
> 
> View attachment 5061158
> 
> 
> I’ll stop spamming the thread with photos of it now.


Your pics have me perusing their website!


----------



## Kimbashop

mariliz11 said:


> My embellished & jeweled bags: YSL vintage straw Kahala tote, Michael Kors Rhea backpack and this month’s latest addition the Gucci Dionysus super mini (another off my wishlist - I now think I am in hanbag peace!).
> 
> View attachment 5061430
> View attachment 5061431


Love your mini -- this is such a gorgeous style


----------



## BowieFan1971

mariliz11 said:


> My embellished & jeweled bags: YSL vintage straw Kahala tote, Michael Kors Rhea backpack and this month’s latest addition the Gucci Dionysus super mini (another off my wishlist - I now think I am in hanbag peace!).
> 
> View attachment 5061430
> View attachment 5061431


That YSL straw tote is so cute!!


----------



## mariliz11

Kimbashop said:


> Love your mini -- this is such a gorgeous style



Thank you!! It was on my wishlist for a while!



BowieFan1971 said:


> That YSL straw tote is so cute!!



Thanks! I think i’ll start wearing it for summer again!

Also I think I managed to do the multi-quote post haha


----------



## doni

mariliz11 said:


> My embellished & jeweled bags: YSL vintage straw Kahala tote, Michael Kors Rhea backpack and this month’s latest addition the Gucci Dionysus super mini (another off my wishlist - I now think I am in hanbag peace!).
> 
> View attachment 5061430
> View attachment 5061431



Oh I love the Dyonisus in white, it looks so chic. And that vintage YSL is fenomenal.



dcooney4 said:


> I would write a written complaint.



I wrote to the store I bought from. They did give me a discount code, but I think they have more clout to complain to UPS or change to another service provider, which is what I suggested they do.



FizzyWater said:


> https://www.hermes.com/de/de/product/kartenetui-calvi-duo-H082977CK55/
> 
> and a screen shot from a few days ago, as the stock is shifting pretty fast - then the other options were all bicolored, looks like today it's RougeH/RougeH and gold/gold...
> 
> View attachment 5061742
> 
> 
> Waaaaant... but can not justify.  And I suspect this will sell well and it will be around for a while.  Uh, I hope.



Why oh why did I have to see this???
A Calvi with a coin pouch is the Hermes gods looking into my head...
And in chevre too...
AND in Rouge H...
What can a girl do? 
Plus there are those new H lip things waiting in the shopping basket...
And, it is my birtday in a few days...
What can I say? I got it.


----------



## JenJBS

My embellished / multicolor bag...


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Oh I love the Dyonisus in white, it looks so chic. And that vintage YSL is fenomenal.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote to the store I bought from. They did give me a discount code, but I think they have more clout to complain to UPS or change to another service provider, which is what I suggested they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Why oh why did I have to see this???
> A Calvi with a coin pouch is the Hermes gods looking into my head...
> And in chevre too...
> AND in Rouge H...
> What can a girl do?
> Plus there are those new H lip things waiting in the shopping basket...
> And, it is my birtday in a few days...
> What can I say? I got it.


Happy birthday!!!!! At least you know you will get one thing you actually really want...


----------



## whateve

mariliz11 said:


> My embellished & jeweled bags: YSL vintage straw Kahala tote, Michael Kors Rhea backpack and this month’s latest addition the Gucci Dionysus super mini (another off my wishlist - I now think I am in hanbag peace!).
> 
> View attachment 5061430
> View attachment 5061431


Congratulations on finding the Gucci and achieving handbag peace! I love Dionysus.


----------



## sherrylynn

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Have you heard of Cathy Roels? She does almost all customs. She used to be on etsy as "iAdoreMyBag" and still has a few items there. https://www.etsy.com/shop/iADOREmyBAG
> Leather lined, totally bespoke and she was trained by Belgian techniques used by Delvaux. She's also a fantastic Belgian baby boomer
> 
> View attachment 5058998
> 
> who is fun to message with about bags and will never make much money on this but she does it because she is super passionate about hand sewn luxury bags made with the most insane eye to quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handmade Leather Handbags | Caro Accessories
> 
> 
> CARO, biedt een doordacht assortiment van tijdloze lederen handtassen, die iedere outfit van de zelfbewuste vrouw nog meer uitstraling geeft. Iedere tas wordt met passie vervaardigd in eigen atelier met oog voor detail en respect voor de ambacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.caroaccessories.com


Ooh, that camera bag on her web site is tempting!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hugs!!!!!!



+1


----------



## sherrylynn

Jereni said:


> I don’t think I have multi-color bags that I haven’t shared as part of a color week. But wanted to share another recent acquisition, which is the Valextra Iside in Oyster.
> 
> LOVING this bag. It’s funny, because I am also going thru a phase of wanting smoosh soft leather bags, and yet I love this. It is so classy and cures me of needing a Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5061021


Beautiful!! I am absolutely green with envy!! Is this the smaller size??


----------



## cowgirlsboots

southernbelle43 said:


> You should report him to UPS.



As long as I can get my deliveries with some extra effort from my site I try to discuss it with him directly without reporting him (though we already had quite a few fruitless conversations.)  
I think being a courier driver is not the best job and badly paid. He might have to feed a family. 
When I order something and have the choice I stay away from UPS.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Oh I adore your new Gucci. I love the clasp.



+1! One day I´ll buy a Dionysus bag, too...


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> As long as I can get my deliveries with some extra effort from my site I try to discuss it with him directly without reporting him (though we already had quite a few fruitless conversations.)
> I think being a courier driver is not the best job and badly paid. He might have to feed a family.
> When I order something and have the choice I stay away from UPS.


A bag I ordered last month is supposed to have been shipped UPS in the US. I complained to the company because the package that was supposedly shipped on the 7th still hasn't tracked. They replied that it is a problem with UPS not scanning their packages. But I order from a lot of other companies that ship UPS and they don't have that problem.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> @cowgirlsboots, when I used to consign scarves, I would always dry clean first. Yours is gorgeous now!


Thank-you!  For expensive silk scarves dry cleaning must be the only option and I´m sure the people who bought from you were very happy about their purchases.  
Here with my Galliano piece we talk 20 Euro. (So I almost feel a bit silly complaining it arrived dirty.) I didn´t hesitate to handwash it. It´s only silk...I´ve been machine washing my (cheap)  silk nighties for many years- together with my normal clothes, not even on a special cycle- and they have not suffered, either.


----------



## BowieFan1971

MaiTai, an expert on Hermès scarves, says she hand washes all of hers and gives directions on how to/what to use and has never had an issue. I hand wash mine as soon as I get them, so they are clean for when I want to wear them. Gets the funky smell out too so you don’t have that up near your face.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> If anybody is curious about my groom cles it was just posted on Fashionphile. Come take a peek!
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-monogram-groom-key-pouch-717041
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing... okay. I hope everyone is staying COVID free.



Whoa it immediately sold. I'm impressed.


----------



## 880

@doni, Happy Birthday! You deserve the gorgeous rouge H calvi plus coin purse and the lippies! Enjoy them! I hope you have an amazing birthday week! 



BowieFan1971 said:


> MaiTai, an expert on Hermès scarves, says she hand washes all of hers and gives directions on how to/what to use and has never had an issue. I hand wash mine as soon as I get them, so they are clean for when I want to wear them. Gets the funky smell out too so you don’t have that up near your face.


I remember Maitai when she was active on TPF, and I used to hand wash as per her instructions, ( or those of SDsurfchick/Jan)   but honestly now I am too lazy. I dry clean only occasionally and ask for hand ironing or steaming as per the dry cleaners preference. (I’ve trained him and I trust him). But, I don’t exactly worry or berate him if my hems aren‘t super plump 

@SakuraSakura, I checked your link as soon as I read your post, and the cles had already sold! Congrats! I forgot, did you get your Papillion?

@BowieFan1971, @Cookiefiend, I have a different take on the rigide bolide versus the alma. I actually think the bolide is more casual bc there is less hardware.In comparison to the DE or classic alma, the bolide, in traditional colors, can be either classic or conservative (depending on how it’s styled). I sadly consigned an edgy, dressy rigide bolide and still have sellers remorse about it. it was black troika (evercalf and calf hair)  bolide, phw (bought from private day sample sale in perhaps 2010 or 2012).  while the troika’s lines were classic, the calf hair prevented it from being conservative. IMO the rigide bolide is the most French and pairs best with French RTW Or tailored fashion sartorial Italian RTW, like etro. The relaxed bolide is almost Italian in sensibility, as if Loro piana or armani country riffed on Hermes And would look best with Italian RTW, like brunello cuchinelli (i think of BC as Italian American in style sensibility) With the popularity of small bags, the larger (37, 35, and even perhaps a 31) relaxed bolide seems to have declined in popularity. But, the pendulum always swings back.

  I think the alma can be more flashy, fashionable, and edgy than the rigide bolide. (I still have a black and white sprouse long alma, known as the knitting needle alma, and I’ve always admired the shiny, jewel tone, metallic ones (I never bought one bc I could never decide which color). There were also many designer collaborations, for example with aazzedine alaia, louboutin etc etc that essentially dressed up the original. I’m not a bag charm person, and I tend to think that if you put a charm on a bolide or H bag, it may express your personality, but they usually aren‘t fashionable or edgy. But, it’s a different animal altogether than the relaxed bolide.

JMO of course.

ITA with @JenJBS re DHL. Fed Ex personal signature only (named recipient only) during covid is a joke. Though i do agree with @cowgirlsboots re the issues of reporting someone who is trying to feed his family through covid. we are fortunate to have such first world problems

i don’t have much in the way of colorful or embellished bags Bc I wear a lot of colorful RTW and over the top accessories like prescription sunglasses. Jay Kos striped men’s jacket (vintage from my own closet — and tailored to fit) and dead stock vintage pucci worn this week bc it got cold with vuori or athleta joggers
At one point, I thought of buying a pink bag to go with, but it would be overkill


----------



## southernbelle43

cowgirlsboots said:


> As long as I can get my deliveries with some extra effort from my site I try to discuss it with him directly without reporting him (though we already had quite a few fruitless conversations.)
> I think being a courier driver is not the best job and badly paid. He might have to feed a family.
> When I order something and have the choice I stay away from UPS.


I am lucky to have great service from UPS and outstanding service from DHL.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> I am lucky to have great service from UPS and outstanding service from DHL.



I love DHL! If only UPS and FedEx could be as good...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> I love DHL! If only UPS and FedEx could be as good...


DHL offer perfect service here. I'm very happy with Hermes, too. I think it depends a lot in the actual drivers who deliver to your house. DPD used to work great until the driver changed.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> DHL offer perfect service here. I'm very happy with Hermes, too. I think it depends a lot in the actual drivers who deliver to your house. DPD used to work great until the driver changed.



I've had both FedEx and UPS customer service be horrible, and straight up lie to me. The one time I had to deal with DHL customer service about paying Duties, it was a breeze.


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> @doni, Happy Birthday! You deserve the gorgeous rouge H calvi plus coin purse and the lippies! Enjoy them! I hope you have an amazing birthday week!
> 
> 
> I remember Maitai when she was active on TPF, and I used to hand wash as per her instructions, ( or those of SDsurfchick/Jan)   but honestly now I am too lazy. I dry clean only occasionally and ask for hand ironing or steaming as per the dry cleaners preference. (I’ve trained him and I trust him). But, I don’t exactly worry or berate him if my hems aren‘t super plump
> 
> @SakuraSakura, I checked your link as soon as I read your post, and the cles had already sold! Congrats! I forgot, did you get your Papillion?
> 
> @BowieFan1971, @Cookiefiend, I have a different take on the rigide bolide versus the alma. I actually think the bolide is more casual bc there is less hardware.In comparison to the DE or classic alma, the bolide, in traditional colors, can be either classic or conservative (depending on how it’s styled). I sadly consigned an edgy, dressy rigide bolide and still have sellers remorse about it. it was black troika (evercalf and calf hair)  bolide, phw (bought from private day sample sale in perhaps 2010 or 2012).  while the troika’s lines were classic, the calf hair prevented it from being conservative. IMO the rigide bolide is the most French and pairs best with French RTW Or tailored fashion sartorial Italian RTW, like etro. The relaxed bolide is almost Italian in sensibility, as if Loro piana or armani country riffed on Hermes And would look best with Italian RTW, like brunello cuchinelli (i think of BC as Italian American in style sensibility) With the popularity of small bags, the larger (37, 35, and even perhaps a 31) relaxed bolide seems to have declined in popularity. But, the pendulum always swings back.
> 
> I think the alma can be more flashy, fashionable, and edgy than the rigide bolide. (I still have a black and white sprouse long alma, known as the knitting needle alma, and I’ve always admired the shiny, jewel tone, metallic ones (I never bought one bc I could never decide which color). There were also many designer collaborations, for example with aazzedine alaia, louboutin etc etc that essentially dressed up the original. I’m not a bag charm person, and I tend to think that if you put a charm on a bolide or H bag, it may express your personality, but they usually aren‘t fashionable or edgy. But, it’s a different animal altogether than the relaxed bolide.
> 
> JMO of course.
> 
> ITA with @JenJBS re DHL. Fed Ex personal signature only (named recipient only) during covid is a joke. Though i do agree with @cowgirlsboots re the issues of reporting someone who is trying to feed his family through covid. we are fortunate to have such first world problems
> 
> i don’t have much in the way of colorful or embellished bags Bc I wear a lot of colorful RTW and over the top accessories like prescription sunglasses. Jay Kos striped men’s jacket (vintage from my own closet — and tailored to fit) and dead stock vintage pucci worn this week bc it got cold with vuori or athleta joggers
> At one point, I thought of buying a pink bag to go with, but it would be overkill
> View attachment 5062213
> View attachment 5062215
> View attachment 5062224
> View attachment 5062225


I enjoyed reading your post-- such an education. Personally, I have really been debating between a rigide and a relaxed. I could see getting a bolide in either style and being perfectly happy with it.I have a lot of soft-structured bags but I have a soft spot for box leather, and I think that the Bolide style showcases box leather so well due to minimalist hardware.

 Your fashion is beautiful. the third and fourth picture--what is the label? It is stunning on you, and I just love the details.


----------



## 880

Kimbashop said:


> I enjoyed reading your post-- such an education. Personally, I have really been debating between a rigide and a relaxed. I could see getting a bolide in either style and being perfectly happy with it.I have a lot of soft-structured bags but I have a soft spot for box leather, and I think that the Bolide style showcases box leather so well due to minimalist hardware.
> 
> Your fashion is beautiful. the third and fourth picture--what is the label? It is stunning on you, and I just love the details.


Thank you so much for your kind words! I don’t know if a souple or relax bolide came in box leather. . . but there is probably a reason you gravitated towards soft structure  from your posts re trims and other bags I could see you in a soft structured smooth leather bolide! I do have a retourne box kelly 28, phw (found it in great condition for 7K last year), so I don’t see why there couldn’t be a soft box bolide?

The pink jacket and skirt is dead stock pucci. I bought it on eBay years ago, perhaps 2010 or 2012? I was thinner then, but it was still too small, but with an ankle length skirt, so plenty of fabric). It ended up waiting in the closet until covid when I discovered that my local dry cleaner and tailor (I wanted to use local business — by local I mean within a few blocks of my home) trained as pattern cutters and between them, they took the two pieces apart and managed to create a new waistband, vertical detail and match up the floral panels so you cannot tell the alteration.


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words! I don’t know if a souple or relax bolide came in box leather. . . from what you say, either would suit  The pink jacket and skirt is dead stock pucci. I bought it on eBay years ago, perhaps 2010 or 2012? I was thinner then, but it was still too small, but with an ankle length skirt, so plenty of fabric). It ended up waiting in the closet until covid when I discovered that my local dry cleaner and tailor (I wanted to use local business — by local I mean within a few blocks of my home) trained as pattern cutters and between them, they took the two pieces apart and managed to create a new waistband, vertical detail and match up the floral panels so you cannot tell the alteration.


Pucci -- of course.. those colors, that pattern. How wonderful -- lucky you to have such a good tailor close by who can work with the patterns and seams. Tailoring is everything. I didn't realize this until after I had children and found myself with plenty of good clothes that no longer fit me well because of all the physical changes I went through. Instead of buying new clothes, I decided to get them tailored and was so glad that I did-- it made me appreciate my clothing all over again. I even had my really nice designer jeans tailored and she was careful to find thread to match. She eventually went on to specialize in wedding gowns (making and altering), and I miss her magic. I wish I had such skills.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @doni, Happy Birthday! You deserve the gorgeous rouge H calvi plus coin purse and the lippies! Enjoy them! I hope you have an amazing birthday week!
> 
> 
> I remember Maitai when she was active on TPF, and I used to hand wash as per her instructions, ( or those of SDsurfchick/Jan)   but honestly now I am too lazy. I dry clean only occasionally and ask for hand ironing or steaming as per the dry cleaners preference. (I’ve trained him and I trust him). But, I don’t exactly worry or berate him if my hems aren‘t super plump
> 
> @SakuraSakura, I checked your link as soon as I read your post, and the cles had already sold! Congrats! I forgot, did you get your Papillion?
> 
> @BowieFan1971, @Cookiefiend, I have a different take on the rigide bolide versus the alma. I actually think the bolide is more casual bc there is less hardware.In comparison to the DE or classic alma, the bolide, in traditional colors, can be either classic or conservative (depending on how it’s styled). I sadly consigned an edgy, dressy rigide bolide and still have sellers remorse about it. it was black troika (evercalf and calf hair)  bolide, phw (bought from private day sample sale in perhaps 2010 or 2012).  while the troika’s lines were classic, the calf hair prevented it from being conservative. IMO the rigide bolide is the most French and pairs best with French RTW Or tailored fashion sartorial Italian RTW, like etro. The relaxed bolide is almost Italian in sensibility, as if Loro piana or armani country riffed on Hermes And would look best with Italian RTW, like brunello cuchinelli (i think of BC as Italian American in style sensibility) With the popularity of small bags, the larger (37, 35, and even perhaps a 31) relaxed bolide seems to have declined in popularity. But, the pendulum always swings back.
> 
> I think the alma can be more flashy, fashionable, and edgy than the rigide bolide. (I still have a black and white sprouse long alma, known as the knitting needle alma, and I’ve always admired the shiny, jewel tone, metallic ones (I never bought one bc I could never decide which color). There were also many designer collaborations, for example with aazzedine alaia, louboutin etc etc that essentially dressed up the original. I’m not a bag charm person, and I tend to think that if you put a charm on a bolide or H bag, it may express your personality, but they usually aren‘t fashionable or edgy. But, it’s a different animal altogether than the relaxed bolide.
> 
> JMO of course.
> 
> ITA with @JenJBS re DHL. Fed Ex personal signature only (named recipient only) during covid is a joke. Though i do agree with @cowgirlsboots re the issues of reporting someone who is trying to feed his family through covid. we are fortunate to have such first world problems
> 
> i don’t have much in the way of colorful or embellished bags Bc I wear a lot of colorful RTW and over the top accessories like prescription sunglasses. Jay Kos striped men’s jacket (vintage from my own closet — and tailored to fit) and dead stock vintage pucci worn this week bc it got cold with vuori or athleta joggers
> At one point, I thought of buying a pink bag to go with, but it would be overkill
> View attachment 5062213
> View attachment 5062215
> View attachment 5062224
> View attachment 5062225


Love the Pucci!
To me the Bolide’s handles and lack of hardware give it a more graceful and elegant feel...almost sculptural...and let the shape speak more for itself. That reads as more formal to me. The Alma, because of the handles and utilitarian hardware, to me looks squatter and more workmanlike, less fluid. Functional. Especially in canvas. I could see edgy or more youthful in dark vernis or Epi. But not the same kind of classic fluid elegance of the Bolide.
Nothing wrong with either one...I like them both and will wear them both. Each one has it’s own look. I actually appreciate my Alma more now because it is an even better fit for my “no nonsense” everyday style than I had thought.
Just my two cents....


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> I've had both FedEx and UPS customer service be horrible, and straight up lie to me. The one time I had to deal with DHL customer service about paying Duties, it was a breeze.


I love DHL. Period. Best service and prompt delivery of all the major services.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Fun conversation on Alma vs. Bolide. I‘ll pop in for a quick hello and dash off (long day combined with my youngest DS having to quarantine due to being a close contact with someone at school who is a confirmed positive for Covid). His Covid test is booked and my vaccine is scheduled for next week. 

Here’s a picture of my Bleu Nuit Vernis Alma PM and Etain Bolide 31 in Clemence, bonus bag Coco Handle as well. I rehomed the Alma.
I wore both to work and casually on the weekend. The Bolide has a shoulder strap. Almas were not sold with a strap when I got mine. The Bolide handles don’t fold down, the Alma handles fold down.

Hope it helps! Stay safe and stay healthy!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> DHL offer perfect service here. I'm very happy with Hermes, too. I think it depends a lot in the actual drivers who deliver to your house. DPD used to work great until the driver changed.


I have been very lucky with all the drivers that deliver here. That is why I could not understand how they behave there.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> https://www.hermes.com/de/de/product/kartenetui-calvi-duo-H082977CK55/
> 
> and a screen shot from a few days ago, as the stock is shifting pretty fast - then the other options were all bicolored, looks like today it's RougeH/RougeH and gold/gold...
> 
> View attachment 5061742
> 
> 
> Waaaaant... but can not justify.  And I suspect this will sell well and it will be around for a while.  Uh, I hope.


Thank you so much. I WANT ALL OF THESE!!! LOL. Verso is even better! Can't wait till they come to the US.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> The pink jacket and skirt is dead stock pucci. I bought it on eBay years ago, perhaps 2010 or 2012? I was thinner then, but it was still too small, but with an ankle length skirt, so plenty of fabric). It ended up waiting in the closet until covid when I discovered that my local dry cleaner and tailor (I wanted to use local business — by local I mean within a few blocks of my home) trained as pattern cutters and between them, they took the two pieces apart and managed to create a new waistband, vertical detail and match up the floral panels so you cannot tell the alteration.


Your tailors did a great job! I adore your Pucci!


----------



## BowieFan1971

It’s coming today!!!!! Squeee!!!!!!!!  

That is all....you can return to your normal business....


----------



## FizzyWater

doni said:


> Why oh why did I have to see this???
> A Calvi with a coin pouch is the Hermes gods looking into my head...
> And in chevre too...
> AND in Rouge H...
> What can a girl do?
> Plus there are those new H lip things waiting in the shopping basket...
> And, it is my birtday in a few days...
> What can I say? I got it.



Oh, congratulations!  I hope it makes your birthday even more special!

(and now I hope they restock soon!  )


----------



## FizzyWater

momasaurus said:


> Thank you so much. I WANT ALL OF THESE!!! LOL. Verso is even better! Can't wait till they come to the US.



They are going *fast*.  It looks like a winner, and I hope you're able to get your hands on one soon!


----------



## essiedub

mariliz11 said:


> My embellished & jeweled bags: YSL vintage straw Kahala tote, Michael Kors Rhea backpack and this month’s latest addition the Gucci Dionysus super mini (another off my wishlist - I now think I am in hanbag peace!).
> 
> View attachment 5061430
> View attachment 5061431


Oh that Dionysus  Do post a modeling shot?


----------



## essiedub

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5061489
> View attachment 5061490
> 
> If anyone loves that raspberry leather of my new bag that's on its way to me, there is now a bucket in it but that was  all of it she has. I think she can get more though for a custom.


After seeing this bucket bag, I realized that it’s not just that raspberry color, it was the color in the style you got..everything about it made it so special! I can’t wait until you get it to show us.  Everyday, I a hold myself back from contacting her...!!


----------



## dcooney4

Had some fun painting on a leather journal the last few days.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Had some fun painting on a leather journal the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062443


That is pretty dc - you’re so talented!


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Fun conversation on Alma vs. Bolide. I‘ll pop in for a quick hello and dash off (long day combined with my youngest DS having to quarantine due to being a close contact with someone at school who is a confirmed positive for Covid). His Covid test is booked and my vaccine is scheduled for next week.
> 
> Here’s a picture of my Bleu Nuit Vernis Alma PM and Etain Bolide 31 in Clemence, bonus bag Coco Handle as well. I rehomed the Alma.
> I wore both to work and casually on the weekend. The Bolide has a shoulder strap. Almas were not sold with a strap when I got mine. The Bolide handles don’t fold down, the Alma handles fold down.
> 
> Hope it helps! Stay safe and stay healthy!
> View attachment 5062252


I love that Bolide! I know that it’s Etain but this photo gives it a more blue gray taupe look...I love it ! Does it look like this in real life?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have been really looking at my bags. Some I was keeping because my daughter thought they were nicer than my most often used bags.* I have now decided I am only going to go by what I really use or adore*. This month of trying not to buy has had me really focused on what I already have and what I really use. So to that end I dropped another bag at the consignment shop, along with some jewelry and clothes.


Those are great criteria.


----------



## mariliz11

essiedub said:


> Oh that Dionysus  Do post a modeling shot?


I took some the other day because it can be worn in so many different ways! Even as a belt bag


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> The dates of the color weeks are wrong. We haven't done embellished yet. Here are my embellished bags.
> 1. Coach studded mini Preston
> 2. Michael Kors Manhattan, which also qualifies as a multi color bag
> 3. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah
> 
> View attachment 5059262
> 
> 4. Michael Kors Uptown Astor
> 5. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins
> 6. Coach Poppy tartan sequin small wristlet
> 7. Coach fur trimmed hobo
> View attachment 5059265


Terrific collection. Your pink furry Coach bag always makes me smile!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## essiedub

mariliz11 said:


> I took some the other day because it can be worn in so many different ways! Even as a belt bag
> View attachment 5062465


Wow! Thanks! I really love this. Now you just have to do a bag spill and also show the inside?


----------



## mariliz11

essiedub said:


> Wow! Thanks! I really love this. Now you just have to do a bag spill and also show the inside?


The inside can barely fit my iPhone so not much to show haha! But it’s so cute I couldn’t resist even if it only fits a lipstick and card holder


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> That's how I wish all companies operated. *I've been spoiled by prime*.


Me too… but Prime isn't overnight any more. Have you noticed?

On the other hand, they often have a deal where if you're willing to wait a few extra days, you get either $1 or $1.50 digital credit. Since I buy eBooks, I usually take advantage of this.

Always lookin' for the edge!


----------



## ElainePG

FizzyWater said:


> Someone compromised my credit card, so a new one was sent to my US address.  The forwarder there doesn't send international mail signature required, so I had them send it to my friend in California, who paid for (and I will pay her back for) signature required.  I haven't left the apartment since Sunday.  Today my bf goes out to take the recycling, and there's the UPS note.  They didn't even ring the bell, and *they left it at a nearby convenience store*.  I hate UPS so, so much.


That is TERRIBLE!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Had some fun painting on a leather journal the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062443



   This is stunning! You're so talented! The shading is masterful!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> If anybody is curious about my groom cles it was just posted on Fashionphile. Come take a peek!
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-monogram-groom-key-pouch-717041
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing... okay. I hope everyone is staying COVID free.


Looks as though it already sold! I've forgotten… did you have it on consignment with them, or was it a direct sale?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I don't think I've shared this new bag I bought. I had ordered it at the end of March. They sent me the wrong thing, but after I called, they sent out the correct one. It is a Coach Cashin 22 in cerise. The color is the perfect fuchsia, which is a color I had been looking for all last year. I had already gotten a fuchsia bag, very cheaply, last year but I couldn't resist this as it is a copy of a vintage Coach design from the 1960s, as shown in the second picture. Although I felt guilty about buying a new bag, I've found the style to be very easy to use. It has a central zip compartment and two open sections, both with pockets. It keeps me organized and I can easily pull out a mask, my phone or my sunglasses without having to unzip anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061041


This is a terrific bag! The color is wonderful, and I see exactly what you mean about ease of use.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> View attachment 5061066
> 
> That‘s just ridiculous
> *(I hope I haven’t offended anyone, this meme gives me the giggles tho)*


That's a riot! I hadn't seen it before… nearly spit my morning coffee all over my keyboard.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> That is pretty dc - you’re so talented!


Thank you! Just having a bit of fun in between doing more serious pieces.


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> I took some the other day because it can be worn in so many different ways! Even as a belt bag
> View attachment 5062465


This looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> This is stunning! You're so talented! The shading is masterful!


Thanks!


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> This looks gorgeous on you.


Thank you so much! I really like your drawings too


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Fun conversation on Alma vs. Bolide. I‘ll pop in for a quick hello and dash off (long day combined with my youngest DS having to quarantine due to being a close contact with someone at school who is a confirmed positive for Covid). His Covid test is booked and my vaccine is scheduled for next week.
> 
> Here’s a picture of my Bleu Nuit Vernis Alma PM and Etain Bolide 31 in Clemence, bonus bag Coco Handle as well. I rehomed the Alma.
> I wore both to work and casually on the weekend. The Bolide has a shoulder strap. Almas were not sold with a strap when I got mine. The Bolide handles don’t fold down, the Alma handles fold down.
> 
> Hope it helps! Stay safe and stay healthy!
> View attachment 5062252


Thank you for the information & photos of the bags.

But… how scary for your DS to have been exposed to Covid-19!!! I do hope his test comes back negative.

And I'm glad you're booked for the vaccination. Mr. PG & I are now fully vaccinated, and it's been a stress reducer.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Had some fun painting on a leather journal the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062443


This is amazing! The more I study it, the more incredible details I can see.


----------



## ElainePG

mariliz11 said:


> I took some the other day because it can be worn in so many different ways! Even as a belt bag
> View attachment 5062465


Wow. Just… wow.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

This smooth polene un nano is the bomb.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

And my kids started at their new school today! 
Moving boxes everywhere but we are so glad to be settling in our new Atlanta home.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> Fun conversation on Alma vs. Bolide. I‘ll pop in for a quick hello and dash off (long day combined with my youngest DS having to quarantine due to being a close contact with someone at school who is a confirmed positive for Covid). His Covid test is booked and my vaccine is scheduled for next week.
> 
> Here’s a picture of my Bleu Nuit Vernis Alma PM and Etain Bolide 31 in Clemence, bonus bag Coco Handle as well. I rehomed the Alma.
> I wore both to work and casually on the weekend. The Bolide has a shoulder strap. Almas were not sold with a strap when I got mine. The Bolide handles don’t fold down, the Alma handles fold down.
> 
> Hope it helps! Stay safe and stay healthy!
> View attachment 5062252


@More bags, sorry to hear about your DS being exposed to Covid at school.  I hope the Covid test comes back negative. 
Glad to hear you were able to schedule a vaccine appointment.  I was able to get my vaccine recently. 


I am still catching up on this thread but wanted to wish @doni a very happy birthday!  Looking forward to seeing pics of your new goodies. 
@Jereni, your Valextra is absolutely stunning.  It looks like the perfect day to evening bag and that color is a gorgeous neutral.  I might need to check this bag out at some point.
@BowieFan1971, glad to hear the Bolide is due to arrive soon!

And now, I am going to continue to catch up on this thread.


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> Had some fun painting on a leather journal the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062443


Oh, this is gorgeous work! I love these colors on your tan bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

mariliz11 said:


> I took some the other day because it can be worn in so many different ways! Even as a belt bag
> View attachment 5062465


I do love mod shots as they really allow us to see the bag's scale and possibilities. Your bag is stunning and I love the way you styled it. It looks like a great match for you!


----------



## mariliz11

Kimbashop said:


> I do love mod shots as they really allow us to see the bag's scale and possibilities. Your bag is stunning and I love the way you styled it. It looks like a great match for you!


Thanks so much!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Had some fun painting on a leather journal the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062443


GOR-GEE-YUS!!!!! Love the blue on the saddle color! Love the design! Love it all!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5062547
> 
> This smooth polene un nano is the bomb.


I love the moving van!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5062548
> 
> And my kids started at their new school today!
> Moving boxes everywhere but we are so glad to be settling in our new Atlanta home.


Woot woot!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Terrific collection. Your pink furry Coach bag always makes me smile!


Thanks! Me too!


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5062548
> 
> And my kids started at their new school today!
> Moving boxes everywhere but we are so glad to be settling in our new Atlanta home.


That's great! So happy for you!


----------



## 880

thanks @cowgirlsboots ! 
@Kimbashop, tailoring jeans is the best! I would miss her too! 
@More bags, hope your youngest DS is safe and healthy during his quarantine and good luck re the test and your vaccine next week! I love your blue nuit, and wish Hermes did more than the occasional metallic! Thanks for your insight re the handles folding down!
@ElainePG, I take advantage of the digital credit too, but I’m trying to cut down on Amazon ordering
@SouthernPurseGal, hope your kids have a great first day of school and you are settling in your new home!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> This is amazing! The more I study it, the more incredible details I can see.


Thanks ! These paints are so much fun. I did a quick outline on this one. Used a preparer first then sanded the butterfly only then five layers of paint and finisher. Thanks to everyone here telling me to do thin layers and my brother for telling me to sand it, I am quite happy with it.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5062548
> 
> And my kids started at their new school today!
> Moving boxes everywhere but we are so glad to be settling in our new Atlanta home.


I am so happy for you.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> GOR-GEE-YUS!!!!! Love the blue on the saddle color! Love the design! Love it all!!!!!


Lol Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## doni

@More bags sorry to hear, I am sure your daughter will be fine!
My father got his second shot today. OMG it so slow in Europe I can’t even think about it...
@SouthernPurseGal you must be so relieved to finally being settling down in Atlanta!

Back to bags, I tend to agree with @880 that to me the Bolide feels more casual than the Alma. That said I owned a Bolide 28 in green box and got rid of it. It was a beautiful bag but didn’t work for me, maybe it was that neither here nor there in terms of casual/formal. I think at some point I will own a big Bolide, maybe Swift, perhaps a 1923, all puddly and functional and ready to be worn down.
I love this video of Isaac Mizrahi with his Bolide:


----------



## dcooney4

More bags  - I hope your ds tests negative.


----------



## dcooney4

Bought a dress today and had hubby take pictures of front and back to send to me dd for her opinion. Just now when I looked the bird is right non my derrière. Lol that and I have my hand knitted socks on. Such a funny picture. It took all my strength not to go in all the bag shops.


----------



## dcooney4

Typing while dh is going around curves makes for lost of errors.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks ! These paints are so much fun. I did a quick outline on this one. Used a preparer first then sanded the butterfly only then five layers of paint and finisher. Thanks to everyone here telling me to do thin layers and my brother for telling me to sand it, I am quite happy with it.


What kind of paints and finisher are you using? How do you sand in just the one area?


----------



## BowieFan1971

She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!! Dressed with a Patou pocket square...


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> What kind of paints and finisher are you using? How do you sand in just the one area?


Angelus leather paint and their mat finisher. As for the sanding very fine sandpaper cut small and very carefully.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014


She is a stunner and so are you! Congrats ! I am so glad it is just as described.


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014


Looks amazing!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!! Dressed with a Patou pocket square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014
> View attachment 5063033



Yay!   Glad she arrived, and made you happy!


----------



## BowieFan1971

@dcooney4 @mariliz11@JenJBS 
Thanks guys! So happy! Now I just have to decide on what initials to use. My married initials are LBS...don’t know if I like the abbreviation for pounds on my bag! Especially since I’m not exactly skinny anymore...


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!! Dressed with a Patou pocket square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014
> View attachment 5063033


Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Angelus leather paint and their mat finisher. As for the sanding very fine sandpaper cut small and very carefully.


Thanks! I have Angelus.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Thanks! I have Angelus.


Oh what are you going to paint? So exciting!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Oh what are you going to paint? So exciting!


Nothing exciting! Just a straight redye. I have an old bag that had ink stains. I have done a few coats of purple but I'm not really loving the color. It's darker than I expected. I'm not super happy with the texture either. So it is just sitting there while I decide what to do.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## afroken

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!! Dressed with a Patou pocket square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014
> View attachment 5063033


What a beautiful bag! Love the scarves, both the one you’re wearing and the square on Miss. H


----------



## BowieFan1971

Thanks! The scarf I am wearing is a Hermès Colliers de Chien. It’s a bunch of dog collars, tons of colors, lots of fun!


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!! Dressed with a Patou pocket square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014
> View attachment 5063033


Beautiful! and so is the bag! if you end up monogramming, I agree with @Vintage Leather below. I personally tend not to monogram bc I cannot remember how many times I’ve sworn that x was the only and forever bag, only to change my mind lol! congrats and hugs!
@dcooney4, I love your hair! It’s gorgeous! You look amazing! and,  I’m sure your DD will love the dress!
@cowgirlsboots, I’ve always wanted a larger dionysus (ITA with @mariliz11 ) and now I’d like a Big Mac . I love your pictures of the painted leather jackets for the parm event below! 
thank you, @morebags! Congrats on being included on purse Blog @afroken! I’m running off now to find it!


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> @dcooney4 @mariliz11@JenJBS
> Thanks guys! So happy! Now I just have to decide on what initials to use. My married initials are LBS...don’t know if I like the abbreviation for pounds on my bag! Especially since I’m not exactly skinny anymore...


You could do the big S in the middle, with the L and B to either side, much smaller.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5062898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a dress today and had hubby take pictures of front and back to send to me dd for her opinion. Just now when I looked the bird is right non my derrière. Lol that and I have my hand knitted socks on. Such a funny picture. It took all my strength not to go in all the bag shops.


Your hair and figure -wow! You are a bombshell.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Your hair and figure -wow! You are a bombshell.


Lol thanks!


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!! Dressed with a Patou pocket square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014
> View attachment 5063033


That’s just lovely! I like how you posed her with the LV. I have a soft spot for Monogram and luggage tags!


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> @dcooney4 @mariliz11@JenJBS
> Thanks guys! So happy! Now I just have to decide on what initials to use. My married initials are LBS...don’t know if I like the abbreviation for pounds on my bag! Especially since I’m not exactly skinny anymore...





Vintage Leather said:


> You could do *the big S in the middle, with the L and B to either side, much smaller*.


 Yes that would be the classic way to do the monogram. Ya know, like on your silver and linens


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5062898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a dress today and had hubby take pictures of front and back to send to me dd for her opinion. Just now when I looked the bird is right non my derrière. Lol that and I have my hand knitted socks on. Such a funny picture. It took all my strength not to go in all the bag shops.



You look amazing, your hair is beautiful!


BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!! Dressed with a Patou pocket square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014
> View attachment 5063033


Congratulations! You and the bag look fabulous and it looks perfect with your outfit.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I love that Bolide! I know that it’s Etain but this photo gives it a more blue gray taupe look...I love it ! Does it look like this in real life?


Thank you essiedub. It is a chameleon colour. I would say it leans to darker grey.

@ElainePG @Purses & Perfumes @880 @doni @dcooney4 Thanks for the good wishes on a negative test for my kiddo.

@mariliz11 fabulous Dionysus.
@doni have a happy birthday!
@SouthernPurseGal yay for your kids getting started in their new school and on you moving into your new home!
@cowgirlsboots your embellished and multicoloured bags are so glamourous! Congratulations on your new scarf. It looks great on you.
@whateve congratulations on your Cashin 22, the colour is gorgeous!
@880 you look fabulous as always, great outfits!
@afroken’s bag pic was featured on the blog roundup, congratulations! https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-april-19th/


----------



## cowgirlsboots

mariliz11 said:


> I took some the other day because it can be worn in so many different ways! Even as a belt bag
> View attachment 5062465



Stunning! Thank-you so much for showing us! 

I´m dreaming of a big version of the Dionysus bag. Years ago I saw a lady at McDonalds. She had a big Dionysus bag on the table in front of her. It seemed to be made of croc or alligator- I can´tbe sure (nor can I be sure it was the real thing) as I only saw it from a distance. I did not dare go over and aske her to have a closer look at her bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5062898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a dress today and had hubby take pictures of front and back to send to me dd for her opinion. Just now when I looked the bird is right non my derrière. Lol that and I have my hand knitted socks on. Such a funny picture. It took all my strength not to go in all the bag shops.



What a great dress! I´d love to wear it, too! It looks wonderful on you- or the back of you..  To me the bird right on the behind to me is proof of good pattern cutting- perfectly centered.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!! Dressed with a Patou pocket square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014
> View attachment 5063033



Congratulations! 
The bag looks perfect and it suits you so well. You certainly have found a keeper- a bag for life! 
I´m really happy for you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Nothing exciting! Just a straight redye. I have an old bag that had ink stains. I have done a few coats of purple but I'm not really loving the color. It's darker than I expected. I'm not super happy with the texture either. So it is just sitting there while I decide what to do.



This sounds like the perfect project! Please keep us posted! 
I´m itching to paint on another leather jacket, but haven´t come up with the right design, yet. 
No pram event this year, so there won´t be a themed jacket for this... I´ll have to come up with something different. The jacket is already waiting- black, from the 90ies, a childrens´size so it will fit me perfectly tight and look nice to be worn over a dress.


----------



## mariliz11

cowgirlsboots said:


> Stunning! Thank-you so much for showing us!
> 
> I´m dreaming of a big version of the Dionysus bag. Years ago I saw a lady at McDonalds. She had a big Dionysus bag on the table in front of her. It seemed to be made of croc or alligator- I can´tbe sure (nor can I be sure it was the real thing) as I only saw it from a distance. I did not dare go over and aske her to have a closer look at her bag.



I think it's a classic and worth the splurge! I have the monogram version in bigger size and it's one of my fav pieces. The exotic leather and velvet and embellished ones are stunning!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> You look amazing, your hair is beautiful!
> 
> Congratulations! You and the bag look fabulous and it looks perfect with your outfit.


Thank you! I just thought it was a funny .


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> @More bags sorry to hear, I am sure your daughter will be fine!
> My father got his second shot today. OMG it so slow in Europe I can’t even think about it...
> @SouthernPurseGal you must be so relieved to finally being settling down in Atlanta!
> 
> Back to bags, I tend to agree with @880 that to me the Bolide feels more casual than the Alma. That said I owned a Bolide 28 in green box and got rid of it. It was a beautiful bag but didn’t work for me, maybe it was that neither here nor there in terms of casual/formal. I think at some point I will own a big Bolide, maybe Swift, perhaps a 1923, all puddly and functional and ready to be worn down.
> I love this video of Isaac Mizrahi with his Bolide:



I love this! Always enjoy seeing what people carry around and how they organize it. POUCHES!!!!
But we know what happens when pens float around loose....


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a great dress! I´d love to wear it, too! It looks wonderful on you- or the back of you..  To me the bird right on the behind to me is proof of good pattern cutting- perfectly centered.


Thank you! It is an All saints dress and I did get it. I was looking for something for my daughters shower. I was stepping out of the box with this one but my daughter liked it too and said it was fine. Her shower will be in an old victorian and will be like a high tea. So I was originally looking for something a bit different.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!! Dressed with a Patou pocket square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014
> View attachment 5063033


Looking good! So glad you are pleased with it. Now you can do an Isaac Mizrahi spoof video.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> This sounds like the perfect project! Please keep us posted!
> I´m itching to paint on another leather jacket, but haven´t come up with the right design, yet.
> No pram event this year, so there won´t be a themed jacket for this... I´ll have to come up with something different. The jacket is already waiting- black, from the 90ies, a childrens´size so it will fit me perfectly tight and look nice to be worn over a dress.
> 
> View attachment 5063563
> View attachment 5063562
> View attachment 5063561


These are fantastic. You are so talented in so many ways. I can't wait to see what to come up with next.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> @dcooney4 @mariliz11@JenJBS
> Thanks guys! So happy! Now I just have to decide on what initials to use. My married initials are LBS...don’t know if I like the abbreviation for pounds on my bag! Especially since I’m not exactly skinny anymore...


You could use BF for BowieFan, LOL. And the bag can be your BF.


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> You could use BF for BowieFan, LOL. And the bag can be your BF.


LBF- Laura’s BF!    
or Lawrence’s BF (my husband). I did “march “ at the wedding to Queen’s “Your My Best Friend”...who needs “Here Comes the Bride Wedding March”?

Now I have to look up the Miztahi spoof video!


----------



## BowieFan1971

The homemade bolduc scarf...


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Looking good! So glad you are pleased with it. Now you can do an Isaac Mizrahi spoof video.


Just watched the original...OMG! Hysterical! Dude, while I am a fan of pouches, how much makeup does one man need to take with him. Next I expected to see a change of clothes, a spare nail tech named Tran and a waffle iron pop out of there! Just in case, you know....
Reminded me of Mary Poppins’ carpet bag!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> The homemade bolduc scarf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063682
> View attachment 5063683
> View attachment 5063684



Great job!    Looks wonderful!


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!! Dressed with a Patou pocket square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014
> View attachment 5063033


congratulations! She is gorgeous and looks to be in wonderful condition. I'm so happy for you. I really like how the 35 bolides look. Will you do you initials in a gold lettering, or have them stamped on?


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! It is an All saints dress and I did get it. I was looking for something for my daughters shower. I was stepping out of the box with this one but my daughter liked it too and said it was fine. Her shower will be in an old victorian and will be like a high tea. So I was originally looking for something a bit different.


It is a stunning dress and looks beautiful with your flowing hair. How perfect for  High Tea shower.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!! Dressed with a Patou pocket square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014
> View attachment 5063033


Congratulations - it's beautiful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5062898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a dress today and had hubby take pictures of front and back to send to me dd for her opinion. Just now when I looked the bird is right non my derrière. Lol that and I have my hand knitted socks on. Such a funny picture. It took all my strength not to go in all the bag shops.


ohmigosh - this is stunning! You look amazing, and your hair is awe inspiring!


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> Looks as though it already sold! I've forgotten… did you have it on consignment with them, or was it a direct sale?



It was a buy-out!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!! Dressed with a Patou pocket square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014
> View attachment 5063033



Your haircut is so flattering! It looks like it was meant for you.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi again friends. I finally finished exams and now I have until May 3rd off. I truly do need the break as my mental health has been deteriorating. As some of you may remember my girlfriend ghosted me back in January. I decided to look at the archieved messages - she hasn't looked at them nor has she responded. I see that she changed her profile picture. It's been a bitter pill to swallow. I'm generally depressed right now. I also removed all of my friends from social media - I didn't think it through as they're probably going to be worried now. I hope they can understand.


----------



## afroken

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi again friends. I finally finished exams and now I have until May 3rd off. I truly do need the break as my mental health has been deteriorating. As some of you may remember my girlfriend ghosted me back in January. I decided to look at the archieved messages - she hasn't looked at them nor has she responded. I see that she changed her profile picture. It's been a bitter pill to swallow. I'm generally depressed right now. I also removed all of my friends from social media - I didn't think it through as they're probably going to be worried now. I hope they can understand.


Sorry to hear that you’re feeling unwell. This is a terrible and uncertain time, I can’t imagine how much more stressed you feel on top of everything else going on right now. I’m glad you have some time off right now, do whatever you need to do to take care of yourself first, everything else can come later. As to your friends, I recently read somewhere (don’t remember where) that it is okay to respond or reach out to your friends later if you don’t feel well right now. They will understand if you explain to them later. Or you can just reach out to your close friends now with a short message that you need to take some time off and not to worry. No need to explain until you’re ready.

Regarding your girlfriend, she probably feels too guilty to read the messages you left her, knowing it’s just a testament of how much she made someone else suffer because she was not brave enough to give you a proper closure. Someone like this is not mature enough to handle a relationship, so it’s better you found out about this earlier rather than later, as painful as it is. By changing her profile photo, she’s also trying hard to move on and forget, as well as avoiding having to confront the fact that she hurt someone who trusted her. I doubt she came out of the relationship unscathed because she has to live with the fact that she broke someone’s heart, but that’s beside the point. She was not able to give you the dignity you deserve, and that speaks volumes about her. I truly hope you can heal from this soon


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> congratulations! She is gorgeous and looks to be in wonderful condition. I'm so happy for you. I really like how the 35 bolides look. Will you do you initials in a gold lettering, or have them stamped on?


Thanks! She is a HG that lives up to the expectations for me.
Re initial color: Debating on that. Like the idea of gold because of the hardware, but not sure if plain stamped would look better because of the contrast stitching. Opinions?

And pleasant surprise...it comes with a strap that I typically never use because I generally really dislike how they look. Most straps seem like an afterthought and don’t compliment the design (Ferragamo Boston bag looks moronic with one). Took a look at her with the strap today and it actually looks ok! And it falls at a great shoulder length for me (5’5”). This is not a crossbody strap unless you are really short or if this is a 27 or smaller bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

mariliz11 said:


> I think it's a classic and worth the splurge! I have the monogram version in bigger size and it's one of my fav pieces. The exotic leather and velvet and embellished ones are stunning!



So far I´m waiting for the prices to go a little lower on the preloved selling sites...  When I showed my spouse the Dionysus 2 years ago in Paris he said: "Enjoy looking at what you´ll be buying in 10 years."


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! It is an All saints dress and I did get it. I was looking for something for my daughters shower. I was stepping out of the box with this one but my daughter liked it too and said it was fine. Her shower will be in an old victorian and will be like a high tea. So I was originally looking for something a bit different.



I´m sure the dress will be perfect! The vibes from the photo say it´s totally you.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> These are fantastic. You are so talented in so many ways. I can't wait to see what to come up with next.



Thank-you so much! 
I´m an allround dilettante! 
At the moment I´m sewing a dress- true vintage fabric from the 50ies, true vintage pattern from 1952. I used a vintage zip that hasn´t been on the German market before 1956, though.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I´m exploding with excitement! 
I went crazy, I did it...  just bought the bag that had been lurking in the back of my mind: the large version of the Dior New Lock.

The only seller in Germany I found decided not to reply to me, but last night I went into vinted France and found exactly one big New Lock bag. It´s a little more expensive than the German listing (which already was very expensive in my eyes, but not too bad in comparison with listings from other countries), but does come with dustbag, authenticity card, clochette and 2 keys- things the other was missing. 
The vinted security and handling fee shocked me a bit, though. On the other hand it guarantees me customer protection. 
It´s too late for second thoughts anyway! Bought, paid for and hopefully with me, soon!


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m exploding with excitement!
> I went crazy, I did it...  just bought the bag that had been lurking in the back of my mind: the large version of the Dior New Lock.
> 
> The only seller in Germany I found decided not to reply to me, but last night I went into vinted France and found exactly one big New Lock bag. It´s a little more expensive than the German listing (which already was very expensive in my eyes, but not too bad in comparison with listings from other countries), but does come with dustbag, authenticity card, clochette and 2 keys- things the other was missing.
> The vinted security and handling fee shocked me a bit, though. On the other hand it guarantees me customer protection.
> It´s too late for second thoughts anyway! Bought, paid for and hopefully with me, soon!


congratulations! can't wait to see it here.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m sure the dress will be perfect! The vibes from the photo say it´s totally you.


+1


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m exploding with excitement!
> I went crazy, I did it...  just bought the bag that had been lurking in the back of my mind: the large version of the Dior New Lock.
> 
> The only seller in Germany I found decided not to reply to me, but last night I went into vinted France and found exactly one big New Lock bag. It´s a little more expensive than the German listing (which already was very expensive in my eyes, but not too bad in comparison with listings from other countries), but does come with dustbag, authenticity card, clochette and 2 keys- things the other was missing.
> The vinted security and handling fee shocked me a bit, though. On the other hand it guarantees me customer protection.
> It´s too late for second thoughts anyway! Bought, paid for and hopefully with me, soon!


I hope your HG is everything you want it to be. Getting all the extras is worth a little more, as is peace of mind. Can’t wait to see it!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m exploding with excitement!
> I went crazy, I did it...  just bought the bag that had been lurking in the back of my mind: the large version of the Dior New Lock.
> 
> The only seller in Germany I found decided not to reply to me, but last night I went into vinted France and found exactly one big New Lock bag. It´s a little more expensive than the German listing (which already was very expensive in my eyes, but not too bad in comparison with listings from other countries), but does come with dustbag, authenticity card, clochette and 2 keys- things the other was missing.
> The vinted security and handling fee shocked me a bit, though. On the other hand it guarantees me customer protection.
> It´s too late for second thoughts anyway! Bought, paid for and hopefully with me, soon!



Congratulations!     So happy for you! Excited to see pics when you get it!


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> Your pics have me perusing their website!



Heehee get one! I will say I think Valextra needs to hire a color consultant. Most of their color options are... bleh for me. It’s like they pick a color, and then take away everything that makes it good. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!! Dressed with a Patou pocket square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014
> View attachment 5063033



She is gorgeous, congrats! Glad she is making you so happy. I love the scarf with it too, nice pairing.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> The homemade bolduc scarf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063682
> View attachment 5063683
> View attachment 5063684


This came out great.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> It is a stunning dress and looks beautiful with your flowing hair. How perfect for  High Tea shower.


Thank you! I thought looked so funny with my bright green socks. We had snow flurries yesterday so I was wearing boots.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much!
> I´m an allround dilettante!
> At the moment I´m sewing a dress- true vintage fabric from the 50ies, true vintage pattern from 1952. I used a vintage zip that hasn´t been on the German market before 1956, though.


We will need photos.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m exploding with excitement!
> I went crazy, I did it...  just bought the bag that had been lurking in the back of my mind: the large version of the Dior New Lock.
> 
> The only seller in Germany I found decided not to reply to me, but last night I went into vinted France and found exactly one big New Lock bag. It´s a little more expensive than the German listing (which already was very expensive in my eyes, but not too bad in comparison with listings from other countries), but does come with dustbag, authenticity card, clochette and 2 keys- things the other was missing.
> The vinted security and handling fee shocked me a bit, though. On the other hand it guarantees me customer protection.
> It´s too late for second thoughts anyway! Bought, paid for and hopefully with me, soon!


Yay! I am so happy for you.


----------



## Jereni

Having some fun with my Coach Marlie today. Felt like feeling fabulous, so wore leopard Jimmy Choos to get coffee lol. Can’t wait to wear this bag to actual social events one day.






Merida likes it too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I hope your HG is everything you want it to be. Getting all the extras is worth a little more, as is peace of mind. Can’t wait to see it!!!!!



I really hope this bag will be as beautiful as I expect. I love big bags, I love the New Lock model...

You are right. Having the clochette and the cards and dustbag is something I actually care about. And paying through a secure system even if it costs a fee is so much better than doubting and fearing to never get the item.

The seller promised to get in in the mail tomorrow. I hope it´ll be quick. It´s coming from France.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> We will need photos.



It´s still a work in progress that needs hemming. The rest is done and it fits me. 

That´s the fabric: ribbed rayon destined for curtains. Heavy and soft.



And here´s the dress on Olga, my dress form:



It´s fully lined:


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm anxiously awaiting my Caro raspberry belt tote bag in the mail....I can't wait! 
And I am so about to pull the trigger on the tri camel polene un nano....is anyone else in love with this bag?!
	

		
			
		

		
	




In other words I'm exhausted from moving. But so happy to finally settle down into a home of our own and start a new life in Georgia.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting my Caro raspberry belt tote bag in the mail....I can't wait!
> And I am so about to pull the trigger on the tri camel polene un nano....is anyone else in love with this bag?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064338
> View attachment 5064339
> 
> In other words I'm exhausted from moving. But so happy to finally settle down into a home of our own and start a new life in Georgia.


Welcome! We’re glad to have ya!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s still a work in progress that needs hemming. The rest is done and it fits me.
> 
> That´s the fabric: ribbed rayon destined for curtains. Heavy and soft.
> View attachment 5064243
> 
> 
> And here´s the dress on Olga, my dress form:
> View attachment 5064245
> 
> 
> It´s fully lined:
> View attachment 5064244


Love the colors!


----------



## southernbelle43

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s still a work in progress that needs hemming. The rest is done and it fits me.
> 
> That´s the fabric: ribbed rayon destined for curtains. Heavy and soft.
> View attachment 5064243
> 
> 
> And here´s the dress on Olga, my dress form:
> View attachment 5064245
> 
> 
> It´s fully lined:
> View attachment 5064244


Lovely!!!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> Welcome! We’re glad to have ya!


Thank you  ❤️


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Having some fun with my Coach Marlie today. Felt like feeling fabulous, so wore leopard Jimmy Choos to get coffee lol. Can’t wait to wear this bag to actual social events one day.
> 
> View attachment 5064216
> 
> View attachment 5064218
> 
> 
> Merida likes it too.
> View attachment 5064220


I haven’t seen this bag before. I love the look and the color. It feels like a mix between the old court and the new Cassie. 
And you are rocking the Choos!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> This sounds like the perfect project! Please keep us posted!
> SoythernI´m itching to paint on another leather jacket, but haven´t come up with the right design, yet.
> No pram event this year, so there won´t be a themed jacket for this... I´ll have to come up with something different. The jacket is already waiting- black, from the 90ies, a childrens´size so it will fit me perfectly tight and look nice to be worn over a dress.
> 
> View attachment 5063563
> View attachment 5063562
> View attachment 5063561


This is amazing! I love your work! Am so sorry that you won’t have an event this year. Fingers crossed that next year will be different! Also was glad to see your new dress project! The fabric sounds perfect it terms of its weight and drape.
@Jereni, I love your new coach marlie’s  super rich saturated color! It’s so fantastic as a crossbody!
@SouthernPurseGal, congrats on your new home! The pics are gorgeous And I hope you and your family are happily settling in! 
@SakuraSakura, I cannot say it better than @afroken, but I hope that you can concentrate on emotional healing for yourself.your friendship is truly your ex friends loss.
@BowieFan1971, i like BFF for bolide friend forever or bowie fan forever! Or any other acronym that you like! The scarf looks great on the bag!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Having some fun with my Coach Marlie today. Felt like feeling fabulous, so wore leopard Jimmy Choos to get coffee lol. Can’t wait to wear this bag to actual social events one day.
> 
> View attachment 5064216
> 
> View attachment 5064218
> 
> 
> Merida likes it too.
> View attachment 5064220


Love it! The shoes are fantastic too.


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s still a work in progress that needs hemming. The rest is done and it fits me.
> 
> That´s the fabric: ribbed rayon destined for curtains. Heavy and soft.
> View attachment 5064243
> 
> 
> And here´s the dress on Olga, my dress form:
> View attachment 5064245
> 
> 
> It´s fully lined:
> View attachment 5064244



You are SO talented!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting my Caro raspberry belt tote bag in the mail....I can't wait!
> And I am so about to pull the trigger on the tri camel polene un nano....is anyone else in love with this bag?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064338
> View attachment 5064339
> 
> In other words I'm exhausted from moving. But so happy to finally settle down into a home of our own and start a new life in Georgia.


So nice, like living in the forest!

@SakuraSakura , good on you finishing your exams! I hope everything gets better with the coming of Spring.

@BowieFan1971 well done on your Bolide!!!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s still a work in progress that needs hemming. The rest is done and it fits me.
> 
> That´s the fabric: ribbed rayon destined for curtains. Heavy and soft.
> View attachment 5064243
> 
> 
> And here´s the dress on Olga, my dress form:
> View attachment 5064245
> 
> 
> It´s fully lined:
> View attachment 5064244


I really like this.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting my Caro raspberry belt tote bag in the mail....I can't wait!
> And I am so about to pull the trigger on the tri camel polene un nano....is anyone else in love with this bag?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064338
> View attachment 5064339
> 
> In other words I'm exhausted from moving. But so happy to finally settle down into a home of our own and start a new life in Georgia.



I too love the numero un nano. Keep thinking about getting it in the sauge color.



Kimbashop said:


> I haven’t seen this bag before. I love the look and the color. It feels like a mix between the old court and the new Cassie.
> And you are rocking the Choos!



Thanks! Yeah I think it IS more or less a mix of other Coach bags, it’s an outlet bag.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I wish it was available in sauge


----------



## Jereni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I wish it was available in sauge



I do too. I was waiting to buy it until spring came around and now spring’s here and it’s out of stock. I suspect it will come back in stock as the mint green seems to be a fairly consistent color for them. But it’s a bummer as I may miss out on wearing it this season. Ah well.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5062898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a dress today and had hubby take pictures of front and back to send to me dd for her opinion. Just now when I looked the bird is right non my derrière. Lol that and I have my hand knitted socks on. Such a funny picture. It took all my strength not to go in all the bag shops.


Cracking up! So what did you decide about the dress, when all was said and done? I hope you got it. The bird on your behind is sassy!  

btw, your hair is gorgeous. I didn't know it was so LONG!!!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!! Dressed with a Patou pocket square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014
> View attachment 5063033


Gorgeous… and so are you!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi again friends. I finally finished exams and now I have until May 3rd off. I truly do need the break as my mental health has been deteriorating. As some of you may remember my girlfriend ghosted me back in January. I decided to look at the archieved messages - she hasn't looked at them nor has she responded. I see that she changed her profile picture. It's been a bitter pill to swallow. I'm generally depressed right now. I also removed all of my friends from social media - I didn't think it through as they're probably going to be worried now. I hope they can understand.


I'm so sorry you're suffering, dear. I was trying to think what helpful advice I could give, and then I read the post that @afroken wrote (just below yours). Everything that she said is so completely on target. 

If you wanted to reach out to a select few of your friends, I don't see why you couldn't do that. But only if it would meet YOUR needs… don't do it because you feel you owe it to anyone else. I think everyone is struggling with how much energy we want to give to our real or virtual friendships right now. This pandemic, and the social isolation that goes along with it, has been such an energy-drainer. 

The word I came across the other day to describe how many of us are feeling is "languishing." Here's the description, from the article in the New York Times:

"It wasn’t burnout — we still had energy. It wasn’t depression — we didn’t feel hopeless. We just felt somewhat joyless and aimless. It turns out there’s a name for that: languishing. Languishing is a sense of stagnation and emptiness. It feels as if you’re muddling through your days, looking at your life through a foggy windshield."

The article went on to talk about looking for "small wins"… mini-projects that get our mental juices flowing. Which is NOT the same thing as unrealistic goals like learning French in a week, baking fresh bread every day, or training for the Big Sur marathon! But maybe something that can be accomplished in an hour, like (in my case) searching out a new recipe, or going on a walk by the bay. 

And if you want to spend the time between now and May 3 doing absolutely nothing, that's also perfectly fine!


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting my Caro raspberry belt tote bag in the mail....I can't wait!
> And I am so about to pull the trigger on the tri camel polene un nano....is anyone else in love with this bag?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064338
> View attachment 5064339
> 
> In other words I'm exhausted from moving. But so happy to finally settle down into a home of our own and start a new life in Georgia.


What a fabulous back yard!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous… and so are you!


Aw, thanks!


----------



## afroken

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry you're suffering, dear. I was trying to think what helpful advice I could give, and then I read the post that @afroken wrote (just below yours). Everything that she said is so completely on target.
> 
> If you wanted to reach out to a select few of your friends, I don't see why you couldn't do that. But only if it would meet YOUR needs… don't do it because you feel you owe it to anyone else. I think everyone is struggling with how much energy we want to give to our real or virtual friendships right now. This pandemic, and the social isolation that goes along with it, has been such an energy-drainer.
> 
> The word I came across the other day to describe how many of us are feeling is "languishing." Here's the description, from the article in the New York Times:
> 
> "It wasn’t burnout — we still had energy. It wasn’t depression — we didn’t feel hopeless. We just felt somewhat joyless and aimless. It turns out there’s a name for that: languishing. Languishing is a sense of stagnation and emptiness. It feels as if you’re muddling through your days, looking at your life through a foggy windshield."
> 
> The article went on to talk about looking for "small wins"… mini-projects that get our mental juices flowing. Which is NOT the same thing as unrealistic goals like learning French in a week, baking fresh bread every day, or training for the Big Sur marathon! But maybe something that can be accomplished in an hour, like (in my case) searching out a new recipe, or going on a walk by the bay.
> 
> And if you want to spend the time between now and May 3 doing absolutely nothing, that's also perfectly fine!


The article that I had mentioned reading while replying to SakuraSakura is the New York Times article you are talking about!

For anyone who's interested in reading this, it's this article here:









						There’s a Name for the Blah You’re Feeling: It’s Called Languishing (Published 2021)
					

The neglected middle child of mental health can dull your motivation and focus — and it may be the dominant emotion of 2021.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Very relevant to the present time that we are going through


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> The article that I had mentioned reading while replying to SakuraSakura is the New York Times article you are talking about!
> 
> For anyone who's interested in reading this, it's this article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s a Name for the Blah You’re Feeling: It’s Called Languishing (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> The neglected middle child of mental health can dull your motivation and focus — and it may be the dominant emotion of 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very relevant to the present time that we are going through


Sometimes setting yourself up for small daily victories makes a huge difference. It made a huge difference for me when I was in training as an obstacle course racer and had to stay motivated. I trained in the morning before I started my day. An extra rep, a little heavier weight, a few seconds off my time...small achievements that would make my entire day better because I started with a “win.” Thinking of that reminds me I really need to start running again...


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Cracking up! So what did you decide about the dress, when all was said and done? I hope you got it. The bird on your behind is sassy!
> 
> btw, your hair is gorgeous. I didn't know it was so LONG!!!


I bought it. I sent the pictures to dd without really looking at the photos. Only in the car on the way home did I see the where the bird landed. lol


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> LBF- Laura’s BF!
> or Lawrence’s BF (my husband). I did “march “ at the wedding to Queen’s “Your My Best Friend”...who needs “Here Comes the Bride Wedding March”?
> 
> Now I have to look up the Miztahi spoof video!


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Having some fun with my Coach Marlie today. Felt like feeling fabulous, so wore leopard Jimmy Choos to get coffee lol. Can’t wait to wear this bag to actual social events one day.
> 
> View attachment 5064216
> 
> View attachment 5064218
> 
> 
> Merida likes it too.
> View attachment 5064220


I looooooooove this! Congratulations!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> This is amazing! I love your work! Am so sorry that you won’t have an event this year. Fingers crossed that next year will be different! Also was glad to see your new dress project! The fabric sounds perfect it terms of its weight and drape.



Thank-you so much! 
My Mum taught me how to sew- the old fashioned way she learned it herself and when using old fabrics and old patterns I enjoy to make the dresses in exactly the way a housewife would have made them back in their time. No modern hacks, no overlock machine...  And I always have the feeling my Mum is with me in the room, reminding me to work neatly... 
That the  Onslow Steam Rally has been cancelled is really getting to me. Last year´s was cancelled, too. Usually this time of the year I´d be busy working on the prams to take there to show and a nice documentation of the restoration process, making the perfect dress to match the era of my prams, hunting accessories, painting the leather jackets for my son and myself, planning little presents for my friends...  but nothing! 

Starting on that yellow dress was kind of an attempt to get back into the mood. Next should be working on a pram- but I haven´t been able to do so for ages. They are all lingering. I seem to have lost my mojo.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> The word I came across the other day to describe how many of us are feeling is "languishing." Here's the description, from the article in the New York Times:
> 
> "It wasn’t burnout — we still had energy. It wasn’t depression — we didn’t feel hopeless. We just felt somewhat joyless and aimless. It turns out there’s a name for that: languishing. Languishing is a sense of stagnation and emptiness. It feels as if you’re muddling through your days, looking at your life through a foggy windshield."



This is spot on in my (nut-)case, too! Seeing there actually is a word for this state of mind makes things better immediately. Thank-you @ElainePG !


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

afroken said:


> The article that I had mentioned reading while replying to SakuraSakura is the New York Times article you are talking about!
> 
> For anyone who's interested in reading this, it's this article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s a Name for the Blah You’re Feeling: It’s Called Languishing (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> The neglected middle child of mental health can dull your motivation and focus — and it may be the dominant emotion of 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very relevant to the present time that we are going through



Thank-you @afroken ! I´m off to read the article!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Today is starting to be a good day: I just marched a handbag out the door!
My abro crossbody is going to a new owner. 

The little abro is the perfect example of my handbag journey. For a long time I thought I needed a crossbody camera bag in my life. It took ages to hunt one down. The abro seemed to be the perfect solution. I tried it and: no! Even as it is a very nice bag it is not right for me. Hopefully it will make the new owner happy. She certainly got herself a bargain. (I barely recovered what I spent myself and I already got a bargain.)


----------



## Vintage Leather

At the risk of sounding like a grumpy old lady, when did the used Chanel market get batshit insane, and why did I ever try to sell bags myself for the last couple of years?

I was in a consignment shop yesterday; mildly gaping at the bag prices and looking for shiny things. The owner told me she could sell my battered old Chanel white straw bag for $1500. The same one I bought from a reseller in ‘08 for $99. Me, being not a fool, said “sure, let’s find out.” Less than three hours, she did it.

like, what?!?
How?!?  
Are people crazy?

And, I wonder what else I have to sell...


----------



## SakuraSakura

Vintage Leather said:


> At the risk of sounding like a grumpy old lady, when did the used Chanel market get batshit insane, and why did I ever try to sell bags myself for the last couple of years?
> 
> I was in a consignment shop yesterday; mildly gaping at the bag prices and looking for shiny things. The owner told me she could sell my battered old Chanel white straw bag for $1500. The same one I bought from a reseller in ‘08 for $99. Me, being not a fool, said “sure, let’s find out.” Less than three hours, she did it.
> 
> like, what?!?
> How?!?
> Are people crazy?
> 
> And, I wonder what else I have to sell...



Don't get me started on that topic, Vintage Leather! People are willing to pay bank for worn pieces - perhaps it's because of the brand name or maybe people do not know any better? I just saw a cracked, chipped LV Elize in black multicolor sell for $850 at a consignment store. Sometimes it feels like consignment stores are waiting for someone to "fall for" their pricing. Of course I'm being cynical but ultimately it is the buyer who decides an items worth and then determines whether they want to pay up or not.


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry you're suffering, dear. I was trying to think what helpful advice I could give, and then I read the post that @afroken wrote (just below yours). Everything that she said is so completely on target.
> 
> If you wanted to reach out to a select few of your friends, I don't see why you couldn't do that. But only if it would meet YOUR needs… don't do it because you feel you owe it to anyone else. I think everyone is struggling with how much energy we want to give to our real or virtual friendships right now. This pandemic, and the social isolation that goes along with it, has been such an energy-drainer.
> 
> The word I came across the other day to describe how many of us are feeling is "languishing." Here's the description, from the article in the New York Times:
> 
> "It wasn’t burnout — we still had energy. It wasn’t depression — we didn’t feel hopeless. We just felt somewhat joyless and aimless. It turns out there’s a name for that: languishing. Languishing is a sense of stagnation and emptiness. It feels as if you’re muddling through your days, looking at your life through a foggy windshield."
> 
> The article went on to talk about looking for "small wins"… mini-projects that get our mental juices flowing. Which is NOT the same thing as unrealistic goals like learning French in a week, baking fresh bread every day, or training for the Big Sur marathon! But maybe something that can be accomplished in an hour, like (in my case) searching out a new recipe, or going on a walk by the bay.
> 
> And if you want to spend the time between now and May 3 doing absolutely nothing, that's also perfectly fine!



Thank you for commenting and sharing that wonderful article. Yes, that is exactly how I feel. Everything feels like too much yet I feel like I am stuck in nothingness. My therapist said that I need to be gentler with myself which is a lesson I continue not to internalize. I went thrifting but it currently isn't bringing me joy so I will avoid it for the next while. It used to be fun but the prices and the people give me far too much anxiety right now. 

Again, thank you everyone for your replies! I'm going to try my best to reply to all of them ( on a phone no less... wish me luck!)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> At the risk of sounding like a grumpy old lady, when did the used Chanel market get batshit insane, and why did I ever try to sell bags myself for the last couple of years?
> 
> I was in a consignment shop yesterday; mildly gaping at the bag prices and looking for shiny things. The owner told me she could sell my battered old Chanel white straw bag for $1500. The same one I bought from a reseller in ‘08 for $99. Me, being not a fool, said “sure, let’s find out.” Less than three hours, she did it.
> 
> like, what?!?
> How?!?
> Are people crazy?
> 
> And, I wonder what else I have to sell...



Wow! Prices are definetely going crazy on the preloved market atm- thanks to all of us browsing it like crazy and hunting for any form of instant reward? 
Congratulations on your crazy sale! 
Unfortunately I´m mostly on the buying end...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Update on my dress: it´s done!
I found my assortment of big petticoats to take some photos- unfortunately I did not find another person to said photos of me and did not even bother to find my make-up.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

New addition to my trailer trash family: I found the red and black compact wallet. This one should end my search for "something like a card holder mixed with a coin purse" to use in my smaller bags. It´s in good state and perfectly fit to be used. 





Yes, I know I already had the red and white version, but that´s more touch-up than wallet and I am a bit reluctant to actually use it.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Update on my dress: it´s done!
> I found my assortment of big petticoats to take some photos- unfortunately I did not find another person to said photos of me and did not even bother to find my make-up.
> 
> View attachment 5065657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065658



Beautiful!


----------



## Jereni

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today is starting to be a good day: I just marched a handbag out the door!
> My abro crossbody is going to a new owner.
> 
> The little abro is the perfect example of my handbag journey. For a long time I thought I needed a crossbody camera bag in my life. It took ages to hunt one down. The abro seemed to be the perfect solution. I tried it and: no! Even as it is a very nice bag it is not right for me. Hopefully it will make the new owner happy. She certainly got herself a bargain. (I barely recovered what I spent myself and I already got a bargain.)
> 
> View attachment 5065433



Congrats on a great start to the day with getting a handbag out the door!

I myself need to work on posting a few today...


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Update on my dress: it´s done!
> I found my assortment of big petticoats to take some photos- unfortunately I did not find another person to said photos of me and did not even bother to find my make-up.
> 
> View attachment 5065657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065658


It's beautiful. I can tell you are a good seamstress because you took care to center the flowers rather than place them randomly. I used to sew a lot and when I stopped, it irked me to buy ready made clothing in which they didn't bother to match at seams or place the design where it was best.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Update on my dress: it´s done!
> I found my assortment of big petticoats to take some photos- unfortunately I did not find another person to said photos of me and did not even bother to find my make-up.
> 
> View attachment 5065657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065658


How beautiful! I am amazed!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Update on my dress: it´s done!
> I found my assortment of big petticoats to take some photos- unfortunately I did not find another person to said photos of me and did not even bother to find my make-up.
> 
> View attachment 5065657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065658


Wow!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> Congrats on a great start to the day with getting a handbag out the door!
> 
> I myself need to work on posting a few today...


Thank-you!
Good Luck for your sales!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> It's beautiful. I can tell you are a good seamstress because you took care to center the flowers rather than place them randomly. I used to sew a lot and when I stopped, it irked me to buy ready made clothing in which they didn't bother to match at seams or place the design where it was best.



Thank-you! I always try to do good pattern matching. My Mum paid a lot of attention to things like this.
With this dress is was a bit tricky, though, as I only had 4 meters of fabric and had to make do.  
With a floral pattern this big and prominent I´d have needed a lot more fabric to do it properly. 

I hear you re ready made clothes. Anything recent in my price range usually is messily made therefore I prefer to buy vintage where I get much better quality and often for less.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SakuraSakura

We're off to see my best friend of 10 whole years!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> We're off to see my best friend of 10 whole years!!


Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> At the risk of sounding like a grumpy old lady, when did the used Chanel market get batshit insane, and why did I ever try to sell bags myself for the last couple of years?
> 
> I was in a consignment shop yesterday; mildly gaping at the bag prices and looking for shiny things. The owner told me she could sell my battered old Chanel white straw bag for $1500. The same one I bought from a reseller in ‘08 for $99. Me, being not a fool, said “sure, let’s find out.” Less than three hours, she did it.
> 
> like, what?!?
> How?!?
> Are people crazy?
> 
> And, I wonder what else I have to sell...


Woohoo that is fantastic!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Update on my dress: it´s done!
> I found my assortment of big petticoats to take some photos- unfortunately I did not find another person to said photos of me and did not even bother to find my make-up.
> 
> View attachment 5065657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065658


It came out super.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> This is spot on in my (nut-)case, too! Seeing there actually is a word for this state of mind makes things better immediately. Thank-you @ElainePG !


You are most welcome! It turns out that @afroken and I read the same article, so it was really both of us.

Yes, sometimes just putting a name to an emotion can be very helpful.


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> At the risk of sounding like a grumpy old lady, when did the used Chanel market get batshit insane, and why did I ever try to sell bags myself for the last couple of years?
> 
> I was in a consignment shop yesterday; mildly gaping at the bag prices and looking for shiny things. The owner told me she could sell my battered old Chanel white straw bag for $1500. The same one I bought from a reseller in ‘08 for $99. Me, being not a fool, said “sure, let’s find out.” Less than three hours, she did it.
> 
> like, what?!?
> How?!?
> Are people crazy?
> 
> And, I wonder what else I have to sell...


This is so wonderful! I am so happy for you! and, you probably have a ton of other stuff to consign! Yay!

@cowgirlsboots, you look amazing in your new dress! The silhouette is so flattering I love the bodice neckline and the shape of the skirt! Wow!

@SakuraSakura, glad you are seeing a friend!

@More bags, is your DS okay? Pls keep us posted! Hugs


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> You are most welcome! It turns out that @afroken and I read the same article, so it was really both of us.
> 
> Yes, sometimes just putting a name to an emotion can be very helpful.


Thank-you to both of you @afroken and @ElainePG ! The article was very helpful to me and I will certainly pass it on to friends.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Update on my dress: it´s done!
> I found my assortment of big petticoats to take some photos- unfortunately I did not find another person to said photos of me and did not even bother to find my make-up.
> 
> View attachment 5065657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065658


This is incredible! The square neckline, the little cap sleeves, the fitted bodice, the teensy little waistline, and then the super-gathered skirt. So 1950s!

Oh, my, those PETTICOATS… I remember petticoats being in fashion when I was in elementary school, and my mother showing me how to starch them over an open umbrella so they would stick out a mile under a gathered skirt. They were very scratchy, with all that starch, but I felt soooo elegant!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> This is incredible! The square neckline, the little cap sleeves, the fitted bodice, the teensy little waistline, and then the super-gathered skirt. So 1950s!
> 
> Oh, my, those PETTICOATS… I remember petticoats being in fashion when I was in elementary school, and my mother showing me how to starch them over an open umbrella so they would stick out a mile under a gathered skirt. They were very scratchy, with all that starch, but I felt soooo elegant!


I don't remember those but I remember when I was in a show, my mother sewed a hula hoop into the hem of my skirt.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> This is incredible! The square neckline, the little cap sleeves, the fitted bodice, the teensy little waistline, and then the super-gathered skirt. So 1950s!
> 
> Oh, my, those PETTICOATS… I remember petticoats being in fashion when I was in elementary school, and my mother showing me how to starch them over an open umbrella so they would stick out a mile under a gathered skirt. They were very scratchy, with all that starch, but I felt soooo elegant!


Aww, thank-you so much! 
I´m laughing about the tiny waist... mine isn´t tiny at all, but surprisingly it (without alterations) fits into this original dress pattern from 1952 taken from the "Deutscher Hausschatz" women´s magazine and this is not the biggest size they covered. It´s all about proportion... the petticoats are necessary for the correct lines. 
I bet the original starched petticoats were very itchy. Mine aren´t original. I usually wear a simple cheap repro from China as the base layer, because they have a built in slip that isn´t itchy at all. On top of this I wear a bigger petticoat made from a cheap ghastly stiff bridal petticoat. Usually I steam the hell out them which makes them stick out a lot more dramatically than they did today when I only took them out of the box and shook them up. 
You are so right: it´s a special feeling to wear these petticoat clouds- very feminin and elegant. 
Last time at the Onslow Steam Rally I wore a dress that had its own built in petticoat on top of the foundation layers and close to 9 meters around the hem. Extreme volume (not handy when you have to use a portaloo...) 
Many older gentlemen commented how nice it was to see this feminine silouette they remembered from their youth, again.


----------



## More bags

@880 thank you for asking dear friend. DS got a negative test! Yay! Still on quarantine and school from home. New protocol, he gets to do a second test before his quarantine period is over and he returns to school. We are relieved at the first negative test result.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thank-you so much!
> I´m laughing about the tiny waist... mine isn´t tiny at all, but surprisingly it (without alterations) fits into this original dress pattern from 1952 taken from the "Deutscher Hausschatz" women´s magazine and this is not the biggest size they covered. It´s all about proportion... the petticoats are necessary for the correct lines.
> I bet the original starched petticoats were very itchy. Mine aren´t original. I usually wear a simple cheap repro from China as the base layer, because they have a built in slip that isn´t itchy at all. On top of this I wear a bigger petticoat made from a cheap ghastly stiff bridal petticoat. Usually I steam the hell out them which makes them stick out a lot more dramatically than they did today when I only took them out of the box and shook them up.
> You are so right: it´s a special feeling to wear these petticoat clouds- very feminin and elegant.
> Last time at the Onslow Steam Rally I wore a dress that had its own built in petticoat on top of the foundation layers and close to 9 meters around the hem. Extreme volume (not handy when you have to use a portaloo...)
> Many older gentlemen commented how nice it was to see this feminine silouette they remembered from their youth, again.


Your dress turned out beautifully - you’re so talented!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I don't remember those but I remember when I was in a show, my mother sewed a hula hoop into the hem of my skirt.


That's pretty funny! And creative, too. I had forgotten all about hula hoops. I had one (it was yellow) but I wasn't very good at it.

What kind of show???


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I don't remember those but I remember when I was in a show, my mother sewed a hula hoop into the hem of my skirt.



Great idea to improvise a hoop skirt. John Galliano used fibre-optic telephone wire for his extreme skirts of the "Princesse Lucretia" collection... It doesn´t matter what you use, the effect is all that counts!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> @880 thank you for asking dear friend. *DS got a negative test! Yay!* Still on quarantine and school from home. New protocol, he gets to do a second test before his quarantine period is over and he returns to school. We are relieved at the first negative test result.


Oh, that's such good news.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> At the risk of sounding like a grumpy old lady, when did the used Chanel market get batshit insane, and why did I ever try to sell bags myself for the last couple of years?
> 
> I was in a consignment shop yesterday; mildly gaping at the bag prices and looking for shiny things. The owner told me she could sell my battered old Chanel white straw bag for $1500. The same one I bought from a reseller in ‘08 for $99. Me, being not a fool, said “sure, let’s find out.” Less than three hours, she did it.
> 
> like, what?!?
> How?!?
> Are people crazy?
> 
> And, I wonder what else I have to sell...


Congratulations on your lucrative sale!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Oh, that's such good news.


Thanks so much sweetie!


----------



## More bags

@cowgirlsboots congratulations also on your new mini wallet. You have great eagle eyes to capture all of your lovely finds!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Your dress turned out beautifully - you’re so talented!



Thank-you! It´s mainly a very good pattern that by coincidence fits my measurements perfectly. Not many true vintage patterns do this, but there are two magazines I can rely on: "Deutscher Hausschatz" and "Frau und Mutter- der Familienfreund" (from Austria) both offer patterns that are perfect for me. Both are more conservative magazines addressing the modest housewife. Their size range goes from a size 40 - which they call "0" to a 48. I guess today they would be sonsidered plus size magazines...


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> That's pretty funny! And creative, too. I had forgotten all about hula hoops. I had one (it was yellow) but I wasn't very good at it.
> 
> What kind of show???


I can't remember! I remember the hula hoop was red. I wasn't very good at it either.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Multicoloured bags
> 
> View attachment 5059872
> 
> 40ies snakeskin bags and small wallets
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059854
> View attachment 5059871
> 
> leopard skin painted on a 60ies handbag (by some "good" English brand I forgot) and another painted 60ies bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059873
> View attachment 5059874
> 
> A5 sized vinyl 60ies wallet/ organizer
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059859
> 
> Dior Promenade Pouch, 2014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059869
> 
> and the Diva, 2004, again...


I love your multi-colour bag collection! its so fun, and youthful!


SakuraSakura said:


> I feel like I achieved a semblance of purse piece by purchasing my Louis Vuitton Papillon 30. Whenever I see it I just feel so happy. I have it with me almost all the time. I don't really want anything else right now and it feels good.


Nice! purse peace is good!


cowgirlsboots said:


> I bought a scarf...
> 
> When it first arrived (VC, direct shipping) I was disappointed. It was crumpled and looked dirty. After a wash- ignoring the "dryclean only" tag- and pressing it looks really nice.
> 
> It was cheap, but still I do not understand why a professional seller does send something out that really needs a wash and pressing.
> 
> Shipping by DHL express from France was very quick.
> 
> View attachment 5060979
> View attachment 5060980


I love the colours on this scarf! congratulations!


whateve said:


> I've shown my other multi-colored bags recently, but here are two more that are truly multi-colored.
> Brighton and Coach Kaffe Fassett
> View attachment 5061003
> View attachment 5061015


Lovely bags! the Brighton is my favourite!


whateve said:


> I don't think I've shared this new bag I bought. I had ordered it at the end of March. They sent me the wrong thing, but after I called, they sent out the correct one. It is a Coach Cashin 22 in cerise. The color is the perfect fuchsia, which is a color I had been looking for all last year. I had already gotten a fuchsia bag, very cheaply, last year but I couldn't resist this as it is a copy of a vintage Coach design from the 1960s, as shown in the second picture. Although I felt guilty about buying a new bag, I've found the style to be very easy to use. It has a central zip compartment and two open sections, both with pockets. It keeps me organized and I can easily pull out a mask, my phone or my sunglasses without having to unzip anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061041


I love your new Coach bag, it's such a happy colour!


Jereni said:


> Yes you do!
> View attachment 5061141
> 
> View attachment 5061142


I love your bag! very chic, and elegant!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5061489
> View attachment 5061490
> 
> If anyone loves that raspberry leather of my new bag that's on its way to me, there is now a bucket in it but that was  all of it she has. I think she can get more though for a custom.


I love your new bag! congratulations!


JenJBS said:


> My embellished / multicolor bag...
> 
> View attachment 5062013


I like!


SakuraSakura said:


> Whoa it immediately sold. I'm impressed.


Congratulations on your sale!


880 said:


> @doni, Happy Birthday! You deserve the gorgeous rouge H calvi plus coin purse and the lippies! Enjoy them! I hope you have an amazing birthday week!
> 
> 
> I remember Maitai when she was active on TPF, and I used to hand wash as per her instructions, ( or those of SDsurfchick/Jan)   but honestly now I am too lazy. I dry clean only occasionally and ask for hand ironing or steaming as per the dry cleaners preference. (I’ve trained him and I trust him). But, I don’t exactly worry or berate him if my hems aren‘t super plump
> 
> @SakuraSakura, I checked your link as soon as I read your post, and the cles had already sold! Congrats! I forgot, did you get your Papillion?
> 
> @BowieFan1971, @Cookiefiend, I have a different take on the rigide bolide versus the alma. I actually think the bolide is more casual bc there is less hardware.In comparison to the DE or classic alma, the bolide, in traditional colors, can be either classic or conservative (depending on how it’s styled). I sadly consigned an edgy, dressy rigide bolide and still have sellers remorse about it. it was black troika (evercalf and calf hair)  bolide, phw (bought from private day sample sale in perhaps 2010 or 2012).  while the troika’s lines were classic, the calf hair prevented it from being conservative. IMO the rigide bolide is the most French and pairs best with French RTW Or tailored fashion sartorial Italian RTW, like etro. The relaxed bolide is almost Italian in sensibility, as if Loro piana or armani country riffed on Hermes And would look best with Italian RTW, like brunello cuchinelli (i think of BC as Italian American in style sensibility) With the popularity of small bags, the larger (37, 35, and even perhaps a 31) relaxed bolide seems to have declined in popularity. But, the pendulum always swings back.
> 
> I think the alma can be more flashy, fashionable, and edgy than the rigide bolide. (I still have a black and white sprouse long alma, known as the knitting needle alma, and I’ve always admired the shiny, jewel tone, metallic ones (I never bought one bc I could never decide which color). There were also many designer collaborations, for example with aazzedine alaia, louboutin etc etc that essentially dressed up the original. I’m not a bag charm person, and I tend to think that if you put a charm on a bolide or H bag, it may express your personality, but they usually aren‘t fashionable or edgy. But, it’s a different animal altogether than the relaxed bolide.
> 
> JMO of course.
> 
> ITA with @JenJBS re DHL. Fed Ex personal signature only (named recipient only) during covid is a joke. Though i do agree with @cowgirlsboots re the issues of reporting someone who is trying to feed his family through covid. we are fortunate to have such first world problems
> 
> i don’t have much in the way of colorful or embellished bags Bc I wear a lot of colorful RTW and over the top accessories like prescription sunglasses. Jay Kos striped men’s jacket (vintage from my own closet — and tailored to fit) and dead stock vintage pucci worn this week bc it got cold with vuori or athleta joggers
> At one point, I thought of buying a pink bag to go with, but it would be overkill
> View attachment 5062213
> View attachment 5062215
> View attachment 5062224
> View attachment 5062225


I'm loving the Pucci, and the modeling shots!


dcooney4 said:


> Had some fun painting on a leather journal the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062443


I love this! it's lovely!


More bags said:


> That is pretty dc - you’re so talented!


Agreed! @dcooney4 is very talented!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5062547
> 
> This smooth polene un nano is the bomb.


Agreed!


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5062898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a dress today and had hubby take pictures of front and back to send to me dd for her opinion. Just now when I looked the bird is right non my derrière. Lol that and I have my hand knitted socks on. Such a funny picture. It took all my strength not to go in all the bag shops.


The dress looks fantastic! lovely figure, your hair is beautiful!


BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! And every bit as beautiful as I thought she would be! So happy...I thought she might’ve a little too big in the 35, but I don’t think so. Can’t wait until she gets her initials because she’s here to stay!!!!! Dressed with a Patou pocket square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063012
> View attachment 5063013
> View attachment 5063014
> View attachment 5063033


Congratulations! your new bag is beautiful! it suits you! I'm loving the modeling shots!


essiedub said:


> That’s just lovely! I like how you posed her with the LV. *I have a soft spot for Monogram and luggage tags!*


Same here!


SakuraSakura said:


> Hi again friends. I finally finished exams and now I have until May 3rd off. I truly do need the break as my mental health has been deteriorating. As some of you may remember my girlfriend ghosted me back in January. I decided to look at the archieved messages - she hasn't looked at them nor has she responded. I see that she changed her profile picture. It's been a bitter pill to swallow. I'm generally depressed right now. I also removed all of my friends from social media - I didn't think it through as they're probably going to be worried now. I hope they can understand.


I'm so sorry you're feeling unwell!  


afroken said:


> Sorry to hear that you’re feeling unwell. This is a terrible and uncertain time, I can’t imagine how much more stressed you feel on top of everything else going on right now. I’m glad you have some time off right now, do whatever you need to do to take care of yourself first, everything else can come later. As to your friends, I recently read somewhere (don’t remember where) that it is okay to respond or reach out to your friends later if you don’t feel well right now. They will understand if you explain to them later. Or you can just reach out to your close friends now with a short message that you need to take some time off and not to worry. No need to explain until you’re ready.
> 
> Regarding your girlfriend, she probably feels too guilty to read the messages you left her, knowing it’s just a testament of how much she made someone else suffer because she was not brave enough to give you a proper closure. Someone like this is not mature enough to handle a relationship, so it’s better you found out about this earlier rather than later, as painful as it is. By changing her profile photo, she’s also trying hard to move on and forget, as well as avoiding having to confront the fact that she hurt someone who trusted her. I doubt she came out of the relationship unscathed because she has to live with the fact that she broke someone’s heart, but that’s beside the point. She was not able to give you the dignity you deserve, and that speaks volumes about her. I truly hope you can heal from this soon


Well said!


cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m exploding with excitement!
> I went crazy, I did it...  just bought the bag that had been lurking in the back of my mind: the large version of the Dior New Lock.
> 
> The only seller in Germany I found decided not to reply to me, but last night I went into vinted France and found exactly one big New Lock bag. It´s a little more expensive than the German listing (which already was very expensive in my eyes, but not too bad in comparison with listings from other countries), but does come with dustbag, authenticity card, clochette and 2 keys- things the other was missing.
> The vinted security and handling fee shocked me a bit, though. On the other hand it guarantees me customer protection.
> It´s too late for second thoughts anyway! Bought, paid for and hopefully with me, soon!


Congratulations!


Jereni said:


> Having some fun with my Coach Marlie today. Felt like feeling fabulous, so wore leopard Jimmy Choos to get coffee lol. Can’t wait to wear this bag to actual social events one day.
> 
> View attachment 5064216
> 
> View attachment 5064218
> 
> 
> Merida likes it too.
> View attachment 5064220


That coach bag is beautiful! i love the colour!


Vintage Leather said:


> At the risk of sounding like a grumpy old lady, when did the used Chanel market get batshit insane, and why did I ever try to sell bags myself for the last couple of years?
> 
> I was in a consignment shop yesterday; mildly gaping at the bag prices and looking for shiny things. The owner told me she could sell my battered old Chanel white straw bag for $1500. The same one I bought from a reseller in ‘08 for $99. Me, being not a fool, said “sure, let’s find out.” Less than three hours, she did it.
> 
> like, what?!?
> How?!?
> Are people crazy?
> 
> And, I wonder what else I have to sell...


Congratulations!! that's one heck of a sale!


cowgirlsboots said:


> New addition to my trailer trash family: I found the red and black compact wallet. This one should end my search for "something like a card holder mixed with a coin purse" to use in my smaller bags. It´s in good state and perfectly fit to be used.
> 
> View attachment 5065660
> View attachment 5065661
> 
> 
> Yes, I know I already had the red and white version, but that´s more touch-up than wallet and I am a bit reluctant to actually use it.
> 
> View attachment 5065662


She's beautiful! congratulations!


SakuraSakura said:


> We're off to see my best friend of 10 whole years!!


Nice, enjoy!


More bags said:


> @880 thank you for asking dear friend. DS got a negative test! Yay! Still on quarantine and school from home. New protocol, he gets to do a second test before his quarantine period is over and he returns to school. We are relieved at the first negative test result.


Thank goodness! I'm relieved that DS tested negative!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Thank goodness! I'm relieved that DS tested negative!


Thank you keodi! I‘m relieved, too.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Having some fun with my Coach Marlie today. Felt like feeling fabulous, so wore leopard Jimmy Choos to get coffee lol. Can’t wait to wear this bag to actual social events one day.
> 
> View attachment 5064216
> 
> View attachment 5064218
> 
> 
> Merida likes it too.
> View attachment 5064220


You look fantastic the bag is cute, too.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> My embellished / multicolor bag...
> 
> View attachment 5062013


Hi Jen, cute bag! What fits in it and how do you style it? It looks like a great pop of colour fun bag.


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> I like!



Thank you!  





More bags said:


> Hi Jen, cute bag! What fits in it and how do you style it? It looks like a great pop of colour fun bag.



It's tiny. A coin purse. When I have to carry a 'big' bag to work (normal/medium bag for most women) I throw this in. Then when I go get lunch, or run a quick errand for the boss, I just put my driver's license, credit card, and maybe cash in it. Just hand carry it. I like that it saves me from having to carry a large bag just to get lunch or an errand.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

So...I unpacked most of my stuff and moved into my closet! 
Don't mind the pile of stuff on the floor, it's not done but it's midnight and I'm pooped! Roughly speaking for bag storage, Premier bags get a spot in a glass display case and contemporary are up on top of the clothes racks. I have two more of the glass display racks so really I have "room" for 5 more premier bags in my life. Time to find the marmont, niki, dionysus, cassandre, and boy of my dreams! One of these years....

I did this really stupid thing that I actually love at least on day 1....the four quadrants have been assigned a season. The far quadrants are spring on the left and summer on the right. The near quadrants are winter on the left and autumn on the right.   Navy, dark blue and gray bags go in winter, Rich earth tones and rust/Burgundy go in autumn, lighter neutrals and pastels (I have butter/yellow, pale pink, taupe in there) go in spring and bright peacock colors (turquoise, hot pink, gold, aqua, yellow, royal blue, red)  in summer.  They match the clothes in their section and seeing them like this adds a third dimension to analyzing my collection.... In terms of seeing any honest holes. Like maybe I don't have a small crossbody bag in a spring color but I do have one in an autumn color. Wait , I already whined about that on this thread this week. My bad! Ill complain at most once a week that my Burgundy polene un nano is my only nano when I would reallllly love the sage one to come back in stock.


----------



## More bags

Reminder of April Challenges ...

April Shopping Your Closet Challenges
Brought to you by @JenJBS 

April is National Humor Month - wear and share your fun, silly and whimsical bags
Spring Colours - wear your pretty spring colours, pastels, Easter Egg coloured bags, 2x this month. I loved reading the what I love/what I don't like in bags ... some people included not liking pastel colours, modify this challenge and wear the bags you love to wear in Spring.
Bring out the Delicate Bags - wear your delicate bags (example: lambskin, box leather, exotics, metallics, velvet, sequins, embellishments, etc.), 2x this month
Non bag challenge: April is National Couple Appreciation Month - show or tell your SO how you appreciate them. Everybody gets to play, if you're not coupled, adapt the challenge to include your best friend.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Reminder of April Challenges ...
> 
> April Shopping Your Closet Challenges
> Brought to you by @JenJBS
> 
> April is National Humor Month - wear and share your fun, silly and whimsical bags
> Spring Colours - wear your pretty spring colours, pastels, Easter Egg coloured bags, 2x this month. I loved reading the what I love/what I don't like in bags ... some people included not liking pastel colours, modify this challenge and wear the bags you love to wear in Spring.
> Bring out the Delicate Bags - wear your delicate bags (example: lambskin, box leather, exotics, metallics, velvet, sequins, embellishments, etc.), 2x this month
> Non bag challenge: April is National Couple Appreciation Month - show or tell your SO how you appreciate them. Everybody gets to play, if you're not coupled, adapt the challenge to include your best friend.


Don’t think I have any of these, so I will sit back and admire those of others!
so glad your DS is negative! Am sure he will pass his second with flying colors since he’s at home safe! Good luck on your vaccine this week!
@SouthernPurseGal, love your new closet and wish you luck on filling the bag and wardrobe gaps! I’ve been looking for the chanel boy of my dreams for years now — perhaps it doesn’t exist.
@cowgirlsboots, I love petticoats too. They really shrink the waist. my favorite dress was a shawl collar iridescent raw silk silver gray, petticoat-ed dress by Catherine regher, custom for bergdorf Goodman that I got for 40 usd at a consignment shop. I wore it multiple times; my mom wore it. Then my cousin begged to borrow it for her after party wedding dress. My only condition was that she not allow anyone to clean it. Of course, she didn’t pay attention and myaunts household help washed it. I got it back discolored, shrunken and ruined. I still miss that dress.
@whateve, I remember playing with a hula hoop. And, hopscotch with chalk. And, helping the teacher beat blackboard erasers. Don’t think kids today do any of that!
DH treated both of us to 80 minute massages at the Mandarin Oriental. Pricy, but i was a puddle of relaxation afterwards and I definitely demonstrated my appreciation!


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> I love your multi-colour bag collection! its so fun, and youthful!
> 
> Nice! purse peace is good!
> 
> I love the colours on this scarf! congratulations!
> 
> Lovely bags! the Brighton is my favourite!
> 
> I love your new Coach bag, it's such a happy colour!
> 
> I love your bag! very chic, and elegant!
> 
> I love your new bag! congratulations!
> 
> I like!
> 
> Congratulations on your sale!
> 
> I'm loving the Pucci, and the modeling shots!
> 
> I love this! it's lovely!
> 
> Agreed! @dcooney4 is very talented!
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> The dress looks fantastic! lovely figure, your hair is beautiful!
> 
> Congratulations! your new bag is beautiful! it suits you! I'm loving the modeling shots!
> 
> Same here!
> 
> I'm so sorry you're feeling unwell!
> 
> Well said!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> That coach bag is beautiful! i love the colour!
> 
> Congratulations!! that's one heck of a sale!
> 
> She's beautiful! congratulations!
> 
> Nice, enjoy!
> 
> Thank goodness! I'm relieved that DS tested negative!


Thank you !


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thank you keodi! I‘m relieved, too.


I am so happy to hear it was negative.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5066111
> 
> So...I unpacked most of my stuff and moved into my closet!
> Don't mind the pile of stuff on the floor, it's not done but it's midnight and I'm pooped! Roughly speaking for bag storage, Premier bags get a spot in a glass display case and contemporary are up on top of the clothes racks. I have two more of the glass display racks so really I have "room" for 5 more premier bags in my life. Time to find the marmont, niki, dionysus, cassandre, and boy of my dreams! One of these years....
> 
> I did this really stupid thing that I actually love at least on day 1....the four quadrants have been assigned a season. The far quadrants are spring on the left and summer on the right. The near quadrants are winter on the left and autumn on the right.   Navy, dark blue and gray bags go in winter, Rich earth tones and rust/Burgundy go in autumn, lighter neutrals and pastels (I have butter/yellow, pale pink, taupe in there) go in spring and bright peacock colors (turquoise, hot pink, gold, aqua, yellow, royal blue, red)  in summer.  They match the clothes in their section and seeing them like this adds a third dimension to analyzing my collection.... In terms of seeing any honest holes. Like maybe I don't have a small crossbody bag in a spring color but I do have one in an autumn color. Wait , I already whined about that on this thread this week. My bad! Ill complain at most once a week that my Burgundy polene un nano is my only nano when I would reallllly love the sage one to come back in stock.



This closet is tdf!        Love your seasonal arrangement.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

JenJBS said:


> This closet is tdf!        Love your seasonal arrangement.


Thank you! I'm surprised how much it helps my brain realize what I already have overall and to see what I have too much or too little of (ankle boots, structured black leggings, colorful mini dress, whatever)  to have each season in its own sub-section. And to see the bags on display right with the clothes that will compliment them best.....Ahhhh... And I think it will help me get dressed when I have my seasonal sub section to focus on most of the time. Because more than I realized, when I pick up a bag or an item of clothing it not only feels obvious what the best season and weather would be to use the items in, the idea of using them in any other season is almost repulsive for 80% of the items. (There are of course the 20% of items that are great year round.) and having so much space means I can see everything at once and nothing will get lost for months at a time !


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

enjoying an autumn bag in spring


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

At least yesterday I carried a powder pink bag that screams spring!


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @afroken ! I´m off to read the article!


spot on @afroken and @ElainePG !  @SakuraSakura, sorry to hear you are having a hard time emotionally. This has been a tough year, and I see it within my own academic environment with students and faculty. Take care of yourself. I love the advice of small wins. For me, I have been working on a 1000 piece puzzle and it has been enormously and surprisingly satisfying in terms of redirecting my attention and feeling accomplished.


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> Update on my dress: it´s done!
> I found my assortment of big petticoats to take some photos- unfortunately I did not find another person to said photos of me and did not even bother to find my make-up.
> 
> View attachment 5065657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065658


Absolutely beautiful! I'm so impressed. Those sleeves are so pretty, and the shape looks wonderful on you. I can see a  vintage top handle bag with this dress.


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5066111
> 
> So...I unpacked most of my stuff and moved into my closet!
> Don't mind the pile of stuff on the floor, it's not done but it's midnight and I'm pooped! Roughly speaking for bag storage, Premier bags get a spot in a glass display case and contemporary are up on top of the clothes racks. I have two more of the glass display racks so really I have "room" for 5 more premier bags in my life. Time to find the marmont, niki, dionysus, cassandre, and boy of my dreams! One of these years....
> 
> I did this really stupid thing that I actually love at least on day 1....the four quadrants have been assigned a season. The far quadrants are spring on the left and summer on the right. The near quadrants are winter on the left and autumn on the right.   Navy, dark blue and gray bags go in winter, Rich earth tones and rust/Burgundy go in autumn, lighter neutrals and pastels (I have butter/yellow, pale pink, taupe in there) go in spring and bright peacock colors (turquoise, hot pink, gold, aqua, yellow, royal blue, red)  in summer.  They match the clothes in their section and seeing them like this adds a third dimension to analyzing my collection.... In terms of seeing any honest holes. Like maybe I don't have a small crossbody bag in a spring color but I do have one in an autumn color. Wait , I already whined about that on this thread this week. My bad! Ill complain at most once a week that my Burgundy polene un nano is my only nano when I would reallllly love the sage one to come back in stock.


How brilliant to organize your closet by season! I think it's a terrific idea, for exactly the reason you say: to identify overlaps and gaps.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Reminder of April Challenges ...
> 
> April Shopping Your Closet Challenges
> Brought to you by @JenJBS
> 
> April is National Humor Month - wear and share your fun, silly and whimsical bags
> Spring Colours - wear your pretty spring colours, pastels, Easter Egg coloured bags, 2x this month. I loved reading the what I love/what I don't like in bags ... some people included not liking pastel colours, modify this challenge and wear the bags you love to wear in Spring.
> Bring out the Delicate Bags - wear your delicate bags (example: lambskin, box leather, exotics, metallics, velvet, sequins, embellishments, etc.), 2x this month
> Non bag challenge: April is National Couple Appreciation Month - show or tell your SO how you appreciate them. Everybody gets to play, if you're not coupled, adapt the challenge to include your best friend.


Gotta admit, I didn't do any of the 3 shopping my closet challenges (though I did shop my closet… no new bags in!). However, I definitely honored National Couple Appreciation Month. Mr. PG got love-bombed even more than usual in April! 

It's our anniversary next month, and now that we've both been vaccinated I'm hoping we can go out to a favorite restaurant for a celebratory (patio) lunch.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Don’t think I have any of these, so I will sit back and admire those of others!
> so glad your DS is negative! Am sure he will pass his second with flying colors since he’s at home safe! Good luck on your vaccine this week!
> @SouthernPurseGal, love your new closet and wish you luck on filling the bag and wardrobe gaps! I’ve been looking for the chanel boy of my dreams for years now — perhaps it doesn’t exist.
> @cowgirlsboots, I love petticoats too. They really shrink the waist. my favorite dress was a shawl collar iridescent raw silk silver gray, petticoat-ed dress by Catherine regher, custom for bergdorf Goodman that I got for 40 usd at a consignment shop. I wore it multiple times; my mom wore it. Then my cousin begged to borrow it for her after party wedding dress. My only condition was that she not allow anyone to clean it. *Of course, she didn’t pay attention and myaunts household help washed it. I got it back discolored, shrunken and ruined. I still miss that dress.*
> @whateve, I remember playing with a hula hoop. And, hopscotch with chalk. And, helping the teacher beat blackboard erasers. Don’t think kids today do any of that!
> DH treated both of us to 80 minute massages at the Mandarin Oriental. Pricy, but i was a puddle of relaxation afterwards and I definitely demonstrated my appreciation!



What a shame! I feel your pain!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I'm so impressed. Those sleeves are so pretty, and the shape looks wonderful on you. I can see a  vintage top handle bag with this dress.


Thank-you! 
Yes, either a top handle bag- brown like the belt or a darker belt and darker handbag or a vintage clutch. I´m quite sure I own one to exactly match the belt.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thank you! I'm surprised how much it helps my brain realize what I already have overall and to see what I have too much or too little of (ankle boots, structured black leggings, colorful mini dress, whatever)  to have each season in its own sub-section. And to see the bags on display right with the clothes that will compliment them best.....Ahhhh... And I think it will help me get dressed when I have my seasonal sub section to focus on most of the time. Because more than I realized, when I pick up a bag or an item of clothing it not only feels obvious what the best season and weather would be to use the items in, the idea of using them in any other season is almost repulsive for 80% of the items. (There are of course the 20% of items that are great year round.) and having so much space means I can see everything at once and nothing will get lost for months at a time !


I like it! Wish my closet was big enough....it would be if I didn’t share 2/3+ of it with my clothes horse DH...


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Reminder of April Challenges ...
> 
> April Shopping Your Closet Challenges
> Brought to you by @JenJBS
> 
> April is National Humor Month - wear and share your fun, silly and whimsical bags
> Spring Colours - wear your pretty spring colours, pastels, Easter Egg coloured bags, 2x this month. I loved reading the what I love/what I don't like in bags ... some people included not liking pastel colours, modify this challenge and wear the bags you love to wear in Spring.
> Bring out the Delicate Bags - wear your delicate bags (example: lambskin, box leather, exotics, metallics, velvet, sequins, embellishments, etc.), 2x this month
> Non bag challenge: April is National Couple Appreciation Month - show or tell your SO how you appreciate them. Everybody gets to play, if you're not coupled, adapt the challenge to include your best friend.


I did wear my brighter colored bags. I did not wear my more delicate bags we had to many foul weather days.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thank you! I'm surprised how much it helps my brain realize what I already have overall and to see what I have too much or too little of (ankle boots, structured black leggings, colorful mini dress, whatever)  to have each season in its own sub-section. And to see the bags on display right with the clothes that will compliment them best.....Ahhhh... And I think it will help me get dressed when I have my seasonal sub section to focus on most of the time. Because more than I realized, when I pick up a bag or an item of clothing it not only feels obvious what the best season and weather would be to use the items in, the idea of using them in any other season is almost repulsive for 80% of the items. (There are of course the 20% of items that are great year round.) and having so much space means I can see everything at once and nothing will get lost for months at a time !


I love this idea. I wish I had the room to do it also.


----------



## dcooney4

We should do some fun challenges for may at get them stuck to the top of the page. Any ideas? 
What about what fits in my bag ? It does not have to be one of your best bags. The contents don't even have to be what you normally carry.


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> We should do some fun challenges for may at get them stuck to the top of the page. Any ideas?
> What about what fits in my bag ? It does not have to be one of your best bags. The contents don't even have to be what you normally carry.


Haha love this! Like a bag of chocolates or a small pillow


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> Haha love this! Like a bag of chocolates or a small pillow


Exactly lets have some fun. We could do real bag spills too. Just what ever floats your boat.


----------



## BowieFan1971

What can I say...she brings me joy...
Out to visit mom. 
The H pouch has hand cream and a handkerchief in it. Not pictured is the phone I used to take the pic...


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> We should do some fun challenges for may at get them stuck to the top of the page. Any ideas?
> What about what fits in my bag ? It does not have to be one of your best bags. The contents don't even have to be what you normally carry.





dcooney4 said:


> Exactly lets have some fun. We could do real bag spills too. Just what ever floats your boat.


I love both of these ideas. A third one emerges for me from both of them: What has been the most unusual thing you have carried in a handbag?


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> What can I say...she brings me joy...
> Out to visit mom.
> View attachment 5067259


This is such a beautiful picture of your bag. That scarf seems to bring out the lighter tones in the leather


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> What can I say...she brings me joy...
> Out to visit mom.
> The H pouch has hand cream and a handkerchief in it. Not pictured is the phone I used to take the pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067259
> View attachment 5067260


ohmigoodness - so beautiful. ❤️
I love that she’s bringing you such joy! 


Kimbashop said:


> I love both of these ideas. A third one emerges for me from both of them: What has been the most unusual thing you have carried in a handbag?


ooooo - not just a bag spill, but a Spill All! :  
I love bag spills and just plain ole ‘look sees‘ in regards to purses. I guess I’m kind of a Nosy Parker - who knew?!?


----------



## BowieFan1971

The weirdest thing I ever carried in my purse? I used to carry a big tote with all kinds of “just in case” stuff. At one point, I carried the little kit we got during a CPR class...dental dam and all. Just in case.
The weirdest thing I carry now? A mini tape measure and soap in a tube in case a restroom does not have soap. Hand sanitizer does not removes dirt, oil or other debris and I hate how it makes my hands feel—dried out and slimy at the same time.
Can’t wait to NOT have to carry tampons anymore!!! C’mon menopause...I am over 50 now!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> What can I say...she brings me joy...
> Out to visit mom.
> The H pouch has hand cream and a handkerchief in it. Not pictured is the phone I used to take the pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067259
> View attachment 5067260


Love love love!


----------



## dcooney4

Ok struggling here . Portland leather goods just dropped their bucket bags and are doing a 30 percent off for Mothers day. I scored the already sold out small dune bucket , but I adore the terracotta color too. Do I go back and get that color too? I like the backpack but I know I will wear a bucket more or just stay with what I already ordered. I am sure the terracotta will sell out shortly too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Ok struggling here . Portland leather goods just dropped their bucket bags and are doing a 30 percent off for Mothers day. I scored the already sold out small dune bucket , but I adore the terracotta color too. Do I go back and get that color too? I like the backpack but I know I will wear a bucket more or just stay with what I already ordered. I am sure the terracotta will sell out shortly too.


Get it...if you change your mind, return it


----------



## dcooney4

I am going to think on it . Shipping here and back is not cheap . I generally like structured bags with the exception of some crossbody bags. I don't want to take away usage from my papaya mini crossbody. Though I think the color might be even nicer. It is hard to think clearly when you know things sell out fast, but I  just got rid of 8 bags this month.


----------



## dcooney4

Decision was made for me . It sold out. UGH!


----------



## baghabitz34

Do rivets count as embellishments? If so, here’s mine:


	

		
			
		

		
	
Oxblood rivet Rogue, midnight blue rivet Rogue, Arayla Jett satchel and black rivet Dreamer


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Do rivets count as embellishments? If so, here’s mine:
> View attachment 5067614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxblood rivet Rogue, midnight blue rivet Rogue, Arayla Jett satchel and black rivet Dreamer


Yes yes absolutely studalious !


----------



## baghabitz34

My few metallic pieces: gunmetal Coach camera bag & miscellaneous SLGs from Coach, MK, and Kate Spade


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> The weirdest thing I ever carried in my purse? I used to carry a big tote with all kinds of “just in case” stuff. At one point, I carried the little kit we got during a CPR class...dental dam and all. Just in case.
> The weirdest thing I carry now? A mini tape measure and soap in a tube in case a restroom does not have soap. Hand sanitizer does not removes dirt, oil or other debris and I hate how it makes my hands feel—dried out and slimy at the same time.
> Can’t wait to NOT have to carry tampons anymore!!! C’mon menopause...I am over 50 now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067557



The weirdest thing I´ve ever carried in my handbag must have been a complete Mc Donald´s Happy Meal. 




When we travel I mostly use my large Jaguar handbag- as soon as open it is like a tardis and holds an extreme amount of stuff.




So not only once when my son did not finish his Happy Meal during the break I just openend my bag and placed the box and the drink right on top of the other stuff (like my big wallet, a huge power bank, 2 kindle fire tablets, a big pouch with all sorts of little "essentials", a book, a million crumpled tissues, nylon shopping totes, packets of ketchup from a former trip, plastic forks and spoons, a tube of super-glue.....)

My bag does not mind. It´s sturdy! The handles do not even attempt to stretch out and even after years of long car trips on which the bag usually sits between my feet it is not marked at all.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Ok struggling here . Portland leather goods just dropped their bucket bags and are doing a 30 percent off for Mothers day. I scored the already sold out small dune bucket , but I adore the terracotta color too. Do I go back and get that color too? I like the backpack but I know I will wear a bucket more or just stay with what I already ordered. I am sure the terracotta will sell out shortly too.



My gut says: go ahead, get the second bucket bag! You know you are going to love it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Get it...if you change your mind, return it



Great idea! I did not know returns were possible for sales items. But if they are: the better!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

The parcel from France has already crossed the boarder! 
It´s in the DHL tracking, now! I´m so excited! 

Please, please, handbag, be great! (Otherwise I´ll have serious problems to justify my credit card balance- only to myself, but I´m my worst supervisor.)


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> The weirdest thing I´ve ever carried in my handbag must have been a complete Mc Donald´s Happy Meal.
> 
> View attachment 5067620
> 
> 
> When we travel I mostly use my large Jaguar handbag- as soon as open it is like a tardis and holds an extreme amount of stuff.
> 
> View attachment 5067615
> 
> 
> So not only once when my son did not finish his Happy Meal during the break I just openend my bag and placed the box and the drink right on top of the other stuff (like my big wallet, a huge power bank, 2 kindle fire tablets, a big pouch with all sorts of little "essentials", a book, a million crumpled tissues, nylon shopping totes, packets of ketchup from a former trip, plastic forks and spoons, a tube of super-glue.....)
> 
> My bag does not mind. It´s sturdy! The handles do not even attempt to stretch out and even after years of long car trips on which the bag usually sits between my feet it is not marked at all.


That reminds me... the weirdest thing I ever carried in my bag - We used to go to an all you can eat buffet. You aren't supposed to take anything home from those places, but DH cajoled me into smuggling out fudge for him to eat later. I started carrying a plastic bag in my purse so I could carry fudge.

The other weird thing was a tooth when my son lost his during lunch.


----------



## dcooney4

Today was an odd assortment of art supplies and regular stuff.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> The weirdest thing I´ve ever carried in my handbag must have been a complete Mc Donald´s Happy Meal.
> 
> View attachment 5067620
> 
> 
> When we travel I mostly use my large Jaguar handbag- as soon as open it is like a tardis and holds an extreme amount of stuff.
> 
> View attachment 5067615
> 
> 
> So not only once when my son did not finish his Happy Meal during the break I just openend my bag and placed the box and the drink right on top of the other stuff (like my big wallet, a huge power bank, 2 kindle fire tablets, a big pouch with all sorts of little "essentials", a book, a million crumpled tissues, nylon shopping totes, packets of ketchup from a former trip, plastic forks and spoons, a tube of super-glue.....)
> 
> My bag does not mind. It´s sturdy! The handles do not even attempt to stretch out and even after years of long car trips on which the bag usually sits between my feet it is not marked at all.


Almost like a Mary Poppins type bag .


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> My gut says: go ahead, get the second bucket bag! You know you are going to love it!


It sold out so fast that the 15 minutes I took to decide it was gone. At least I got one. There is still a funky colored mini PLG tote I would like , but it is not a new color so I think I can wait and sleep on it, the color is called canyon and has a rugged look to it.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> The parcel from France has already crossed the boarder!
> It´s in the DHL tracking, now! I´m so excited!
> 
> Please, please, handbag, be great! (Otherwise I´ll have serious problems to justify my credit card balance- only to myself, but I´m my worst supervisor.)


I can’t wait to see it. Hope it is everything you are wishing for.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> That reminds me... the weirdest thing I ever carried in my bag - We used to go to an all you can eat buffet. You aren't supposed to take anything home from those places, but DH cajoled me into smuggling out fudge for him to eat later. I started carrying a plastic bag in my purse so I could carry fudge.
> 
> The other weird thing was a tooth when my son lost his during lunch.


Oh I could go for some fudge right now. Lol


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5067712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was an odd assortment of art supplies and regular stuff.


Love the frog!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Love the frog!


Thank you! The lighting makes him look a bit washed out as I was trying to light up all the junk in my tote.


----------



## Kimbashop

baghabitz34 said:


> Do rivets count as embellishments? If so, here’s mine:
> View attachment 5067614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxblood rivet Rogue, midnight blue rivet Rogue, Arayla Jett satchel and black rivet Dreamer


I love your Arayla Jet Satchel! It is such a cool bag. I also love your blue rivet Rogue--they look like bag cousins together.


----------



## Kimbashop

I have so many "weirdest things I've ever carried in my bag" moments. I can definitely relate to @whateve 's statement about carrying home buffet items in containers that I had stashed in my bag just for that purpose. I have also been known to sneak snacks into movie theaters, grateful for my large hobos during those times. When my children were small, I ended up with so many odd things in my bags, as we all do, I'm sure: underwear; toys; and cheese sticks that were still wrapped but warmed and flattened at the bottom of my bag. 

But the one time that was perhaps the most memorable for me was when I was carrying my breast pump (many years ago, now)-- tubes, bottles, the pump itself-- in my tote bag and got stopped in an airport security line because of it. The security guard (a man) was so confused as he took out all of the parts in my bag. I don't think he believed me when I told him what it was. I'm sure that some of the parts looked like the makings of some explosive device in his mind. A female security guard finally walked over and tried to suppress a smile when she confirmed that it was indeed a breast pump.


----------



## dcooney4

I almost made it a month with no new bag, but then the long awaited for bucket bag dropped . I also picked up a canyon mini I was thinking of getting as soon as the month changed but at 30 percent off I decided not to wait.


----------



## FizzyWater

Ha, I got stopped at security coming home from a goth convention.  I'd brought + bought 4 corsets, which are _expensive_, so I had them in my carry-on.  When the bag pinged the detector, I figured it was the metal stays in the corsets, so I dragged them out, to the guard's amusement.

...it was the electric toothbrush that actually set the detector off.  Sigh.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> I have so many "weirdest things I've ever carried in my bag" moments. I can definitely relate to @whateve 's statement about carrying home buffet items in containers that I had stashed in my bag just for that purpose. I have also been known to sneak snacks into movie theaters, grateful for my large hobos during those times. When my children were small, I ended up with so many odd things in my bags, as we all do, I'm sure: underwear; toys; and cheese sticks that were still wrapped but warmed and flattened at the bottom of my bag.
> 
> But the one time that was perhaps the most memorable for me was when I was carrying my breast pump (many years ago, now)-- tubes, bottles, the pump itself-- in my tote bag and got stopped in an airport security line because of it. The security guard (a man) was so confused as he took out all of the parts in my bag. I don't think he believed me when I told him what it was. I'm sure that some of the parts looked like the makings of some explosive device in his mind. A female security guard finally walked over and tried to suppress a smile when she confirmed that it was indeed a breast pump.


I wish I had been there for that!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Kimbashop said:


> I have so many "weirdest things I've ever carried in my bag" moments. I can definitely relate to @whateve 's statement about carrying home buffet items in containers that I had stashed in my bag just for that purpose. I have also been known to sneak snacks into movie theaters, grateful for my large hobos during those times. When my children were small, I ended up with so many odd things in my bags, as we all do, I'm sure: underwear; toys; and cheese sticks that were still wrapped but warmed and flattened at the bottom of my bag.
> 
> But the one time that was perhaps the most memorable for me was when I was carrying my breast pump (many years ago, now)-- tubes, bottles, the pump itself-- in my tote bag and got stopped in an airport security line because of it. The security guard (a man) was so confused as he took out all of the parts in my bag. I don't think he believed me when I told him what it was. I'm sure that some of the parts looked like the makings of some explosive device in his mind. A female security guard finally walked over and tried to suppress a smile when she confirmed that it was indeed a breast pump.


Yes to all those things (string cheese warm and smooshed especially). Why do moms have to be cafeteria lady? Oh because young kids are monsters when they have low blood sugar. But if you have the snack they will turn their nose up but if you don't have it of course they  are starving and you rue the day there was nothing edible in your bag!
And funny story about the breast pump! I always did respect pumping moms because I don't think I could deal with the hassle. I'm so lazy, that the times I've done it I've really wondered if the juice was worth the squeeze.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> What can I say...she brings me joy...
> Out to visit mom.
> The H pouch has hand cream and a handkerchief in it. Not pictured is the phone I used to take the pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067259
> View attachment 5067260



It’s such a beauty! Another great scarf pairing too. 



baghabitz34 said:


> Do rivets count as embellishments? If so, here’s mine:
> View attachment 5067614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxblood rivet Rogue, midnight blue rivet Rogue, Arayla Jett satchel and black rivet Dreamer



Rivets definitely count. Very cute bags! Love the Dreamer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> Marc Jacobs The Soiree
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy
> Ted Baker heart purse
> Maison Margeila camera bag
> 
> View attachment 5052357
> View attachment 5052358
> View attachment 5052360
> View attachment 5052361
> View attachment 5052362


You have the CUTEST metallic collection!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> You have the CUTEST metallic collection!!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> That reminds me... the weirdest thing I ever carried in my bag - We used to go to an all you can eat buffet. You aren't supposed to take anything home from those places, but DH cajoled me into smuggling out fudge for him to eat later. I started carrying a plastic bag in my purse so I could carry fudge.
> 
> The other weird thing was a tooth when my son lost his during lunch.



Speaking of "doggie bags":causing great embarrassment to my family I´ve carried many of them- legal or illegal- home in my handbag and must admit that some of them were forgotten about... oops!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> I have so many "weirdest things I've ever carried in my bag" moments. I can definitely relate to @whateve 's statement about carrying home buffet items in containers that I had stashed in my bag just for that purpose. I have also been known to sneak snacks into movie theaters, grateful for my large hobos during those times. When my children were small, I ended up with so many odd things in my bags, as we all do, I'm sure: underwear; toys; and cheese sticks that were still wrapped but warmed and flattened at the bottom of my bag.
> 
> But the one time that was perhaps the most memorable for me was when I was carrying my breast pump (many years ago, now)-- tubes, bottles, the pump itself-- in my tote bag and got stopped in an airport security line because of it. The security guard (a man) was so confused as he took out all of the parts in my bag. I don't think he believed me when I told him what it was. I'm sure that some of the parts looked like the makings of some explosive device in his mind. A female security guard finally walked over and tried to suppress a smile when she confirmed that it was indeed a breast pump.



The joys of airport security... my Mum got some very cheesy looks when she carried a new toilet cleaning brush (to use in the hotel), she had forgotten to pack into her suitcase, in her tote bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I almost made it a month with no new bag, but then the long awaited for bucket bag dropped . I also picked up a canyon mini I was thinking of getting as soon as the month changed but at 30 percent off I decided not to wait.


You did it! Can´t wait to see photos once it arrives! The other bag selling out saved you from a FOMO purchase and the new purchase confirms that there´ll always be something else to make you happy.


----------



## momasaurus

S


BowieFan1971 said:


> What can I say...she brings me joy...
> Out to visit mom.
> The H pouch has hand cream and a handkerchief in it. Not pictured is the phone I used to take the pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067259
> View attachment 5067260


So glad you are having fun with this bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> Ha, I got stopped at security coming home from a goth convention.  I'd brought + bought 4 corsets, which are _expensive_, so I had them in my carry-on.  When the bag pinged the detector, I figured it was the metal stays in the corsets, so I dragged them out, to the guard's amusement.
> 
> ...it was the electric toothbrush that actually set the detector off.  Sigh.



Corsets and airport security...  I actually was wearing one when the alarm went off and to my great embarressment they made me take it off. Argh!!! This must have been one of the darkest moments of my life.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Corsets and airport security...  I actually was wearing one when the alarm went off and to my great embarressment they made me take it off. Argh!!! This must have been one of the darkest moments of my life.


I don’t think they care how they make you feel. When I think back, I get so pissed, but at the time I was caught off guard and didn’t know what to do, but totally embarrassed....while I was in the X-ray screening booth with my arms over my head, a TSA agent asked me to bounce up and down. At the time, I was wearing a not tight, sleeveless fit and flare dress (not a tank style and with a bra) and was a size 2, A-cup...not exactly a voluptuous woman in a tight dress. I was so shocked I just did it and he laughed. I don’t know why he did it...a power thing maybe? I got out of security and went on my way. As I thought about it, I got angry and wish I had gone back to get badge info, description, etc to file a complaint but I didn’t. I sooooo wish I had, since I can only imagine what he put other women thorough and none of his coworkers commented or stopped him. A-hole!!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t think they care how they make you feel. When I think back, I get so pissed, but at the time I was caught off guard and didn’t know what to do, but totally embarrassed....while I was in the X-ray screening booth with my arms over my head, a TSA agent asked me to bounce up and down. At the time, I was wearing a not tight, sleeveless fit and flare dress (not a tank style and with a bra) and was a size 2, A-cup...not exactly a voluptuous woman in a tight dress. I was so shocked I just did it and he laughed. I don’t know why he did it...a power thing maybe? I got out of security and went on my way. As I thought about it, I got angry and wish I had gone back to get badge info, description, etc to file a complaint but I didn’t. I sooooo wish I had, since I can only imagine what he put other women thorough and none of his coworkers commented or stopped him. A-hole!!!!!


omg... that is appalling!! 
I don't blame you at all for being furious!


----------



## Cookiefiend

April stats!
*Bag in or out* - 0/0
*Scarves in or out* - 0/0 - I did purchase one but it won't be here until next month, so I will count it then. At least I hope it gets here next month! It hasn't even been shipped yet!

Challenges:
* Humorous or fun bags/ Spring colors/Pastel colors - I don't really have humorous or whimsical bags, or pastel colors - so I carried my super Fun and 'I like to carry this in the warm months' MZ Wallace in punch 6 times. I do love this bag, and I am tempted to buy a leather bag in a similar color... Oh hello lovely pink croc bag I remember seeing last month, that I don't need but gee it's so CUTE!!!

* Delicate bags - I carried my H Drag II (box leather) once, and the Dior Lady (lambskin) once.

I read (or listened to) 3 books - The Sandman (interesting and prompted me to read American God's again), Bag of Bones, and The Invisible Life of Addie LaRue - I LOVED this book! Thank you so much for the recommendation @BowieFan1971!
I'm currently reading the previously mentioned American Gods and Anna Karenina (Audible).

The Great Basement Purge is 98% done! 
Yesterday St. Vincent de Paul came out and picked up almost a truck full of 'stuff'. Mr Cookie and I dragged it all out of the basement on Saturday, and whined all day Sunday because we were so sore. I still have a few things to go through (baby stuff and some decor items I need to get serious about), but ZOMG - I am SO glad it's out!


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I spent Sunday sweeping, organizing/re-doing the wine glasses (we have a ridiculous number of wine glasses - but - parties!), and stacking boxes of wine, because I had racked some on Saturday.

Saturday - to add a special picquante to the day - the water heater pooped out, making a sizable puddle that kept growing until the plumber came. While waiting for the plumber, I alternately mopped, moved all the storage shelves (wine glasses and decanters), and then moved wine because I had space to put it in.


----------



## Kimbashop

FizzyWater said:


> Ha, I got stopped at security coming home from a goth convention.  I'd brought + bought 4 corsets, which are _expensive_, so I had them in my carry-on.  When the bag pinged the detector, I figured it was the metal stays in the corsets, so I dragged them out, to the guard's amusement.
> 
> ...it was the electric toothbrush that actually set the detector off.  Sigh.


I love this image! I can totally picture it (I do own a corset from some cosplay days!).


----------



## baghabitz34

Kimbashop said:


> I love both of these ideas. A third one emerges for me from both of them: What has been the most unusual thing you have carried in a handbag?


Strangest thing? Many moons ago, had test tubes (new ones) with alcohol in them in my purse


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> April stats!
> *Bag in or out* - 0/0
> *Scarves in or out* - 0/0 - I did purchase one but it won't be here until next month, so I will count it then. At least I hope it gets here next month! It hasn't even been shipped yet!
> 
> Challenges:
> * Humorous or fun bags/ Spring colors/Pastel colors - I don't really have humorous or whimsical bags, or pastel colors - so I carried my super Fun and 'I like to carry this in the warm months' MZ Wallace in punch 6 times. I do love this bag, and I am tempted to buy a leather bag in a similar color... Oh hello lovely pink croc bag I remember seeing last month, that I don't need but gee it's so CUTE!!!
> 
> * Delicate bags - I carried my H Drag II (box leather) once, and the Dior Lady (lambskin) once.
> 
> I read (or listened to) 3 books - The Sandman (interesting and prompted me to read American God's again), Bag of Bones, and The Invisible Life of Addie LaRue - I LOVED this book! Thank you so much for the recommendation @BowieFan1971!
> I'm currently reading the previously mentioned American Gods and Anna Karenina (Audible).
> 
> The Great Basement Purge is 98% done!
> Yesterday St. Vincent de Paul came out and picked up almost a truck full of 'stuff'. Mr Cookie and I dragged it all out of the basement on Saturday, and whined all day Sunday because we were so sore. I still have a few things to go through (baby stuff and some decor items I need to get serious about), but ZOMG - I am SO glad it's out!
> View attachment 5068366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent Sunday sweeping, organizing/re-doing the wine glasses (we have a ridiculous number of wine glasses - but - parties!), and stacking boxes of wine, because I had racked some on Saturday.
> 
> Saturday - to add a special picquante to the day - the water heater pooped out, making a sizable puddle that kept growing until the plumber came. While waiting for the plumber, I alternately mopped, moved all the storage shelves (wine glasses and decanters), and then moved wine because I had space to put it in.


Great stats!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t think they care how they make you feel. When I think back, I get so pissed, but at the time I was caught off guard and didn’t know what to do, but totally embarrassed....while I was in the X-ray screening booth with my arms over my head, a TSA agent asked me to bounce up and down. At the time, I was wearing a not tight, sleeveless fit and flare dress (not a tank style and with a bra) and was a size 2, A-cup...not exactly a voluptuous woman in a tight dress. I was so shocked I just did it and he laughed. I don’t know why he did it...a power thing maybe? I got out of security and went on my way. As I thought about it, I got angry and wish I had gone back to get badge info, description, etc to file a complaint but I didn’t. I sooooo wish I had, since I can only imagine what he put other women thorough and none of his coworkers commented or stopped him. A-hole!!!!!



At least nowadays it will be a woman checking a woman, but this does not mean they not play the power game...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Stats time again... already? Where has April gone? 

*My April stats: *

1 bag out (Abro crossbody) 
1 bag on the way to me and hopefully with me before the month actually ends: Dior New Lock, large size from 2010
1 slg in: Dior Trailer Trash compact wallet from 2001
no slgs out

Quite a few bags listed in the classifieds hoping they will sell eventually...


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5066111
> 
> So...I unpacked most of my stuff and moved into my closet!
> Don't mind the pile of stuff on the floor, it's not done but it's midnight and I'm pooped! Roughly speaking for bag storage, Premier bags get a spot in a glass display case and contemporary are up on top of the clothes racks. I have two more of the glass display racks so really I have "room" for 5 more premier bags in my life. Time to find the marmont, niki, dionysus, cassandre, and boy of my dreams! One of these years....
> 
> I did this really stupid thing that I actually love at least on day 1....the four quadrants have been assigned a season. The far quadrants are spring on the left and summer on the right. The near quadrants are winter on the left and autumn on the right.   Navy, dark blue and gray bags go in winter, Rich earth tones and rust/Burgundy go in autumn, lighter neutrals and pastels (I have butter/yellow, pale pink, taupe in there) go in spring and bright peacock colors (turquoise, hot pink, gold, aqua, yellow, royal blue, red)  in summer.  They match the clothes in their section and seeing them like this adds a third dimension to analyzing my collection.... In terms of seeing any honest holes. Like maybe I don't have a small crossbody bag in a spring color but I do have one in an autumn color. Wait , I already whined about that on this thread this week. My bad! Ill complain at most once a week that my Burgundy polene un nano is my only nano when I would reallllly love the sage one to come back in stock.


Well you could “move into” that closet lol.  It is huge!! You are going to need a LOT MORE bags.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t think they care how they make you feel. When I think back, I get so pissed, but at the time I was caught off guard and didn’t know what to do, but totally embarrassed....while I was in the X-ray screening booth with my arms over my head, a TSA agent asked me to bounce up and down. At the time, I was wearing a not tight, sleeveless fit and flare dress (not a tank style and with a bra) and was a size 2, A-cup...not exactly a voluptuous woman in a tight dress. I was so shocked I just did it and he laughed. I don’t know why he did it...a power thing maybe? I got out of security and went on my way. As I thought about it, I got angry and wish I had gone back to get badge info, description, etc to file a complaint but I didn’t. I sooooo wish I had, since I can only imagine what he put other women thorough and none of his coworkers commented or stopped him. A-hole!!!!!



That’s messed up. And makes me stabby.

My eyes might have literally turned into cartoon fireballs reading that.


----------



## briebrieeeee

Sparkletastic said:


> COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE!
> 
> • New color weeks start each Sunday
> • Don’t jump ahead but, if you miss a week, please do show your bags “late”.
> • Show bags individually or in a group
> • You do NOT have to wear the bags that week
> • For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2020) or even just one photo from when you started your collection to demonstrate how you have curated it over time.
> • This is completely voluntary. There is no pressure to post at any time.
> 
> _COLOR WEEKS_
> Feb. 7: Red (including burgundy_)_
> Feb. 14: Orange & Yellow
> Feb. 21: Green
> Feb. 28: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
> Mar. 7: Violet (including purple & pink)
> Mar. 14: Black
> Mar. 21: Gray
> Mar 28: White & Cream
> Mar. 31: Brown & Tan
> Apr. 4: Metallic (gold, silver, bronze and more!)
> Apr. 11: Jeweled and all other embellished
> Apr. 18: Multicolored
> 
> _If you have posted in previous years, you can search the previous threads to find old photos of your bags to share the journey of your curation._


Love this idea!


----------



## afroken

My April stats are:
3 bags in
2 bags out
5 bags listed for sale

Bags I bought this month:

Aspinal of London Mayfair



Proenza Schouler PS1+ tiny



MK Jules bucket



I also found a vintage Pierre Cardin silk scarf on eBay for $20 and want to try washing it at home once it arrives. Before I've only dry cleaned silk scarves. I wanted to try washing at home and if it's successful with the Cardin scarf, then I'll look into more preloved and vintage scarves (dry cleaning costs can really add up, and I love scarves!)


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> My April stats are:
> 3 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 5 bags listed for sale
> 
> Bags I bought this month:
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair
> View attachment 5068840
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1+ tiny
> View attachment 5068843
> 
> 
> MK Jules bucket
> View attachment 5068844
> 
> 
> I also found a vintage Pierre Cardin silk scarf on eBay for $20 and want to try washing it at home once it arrives. Before I've only dry cleaned silk scarves. I wanted to try washing at home and if it's successful with the Cardin scarf, then I'll look into more preloved and vintage scarves (dry cleaning costs can really add up, and I love scarves!)


I hand wash mine.


----------



## afroken

BowieFan1971 said:


> I hand wash mine.


I saw!  Please wish me luck! I've never hand washed silk before and am a bit nervous in case dyes start running, etc.


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> I saw!  Please wish me luck! I've never hand washed silk before and am a bit nervous in case dyes start running, etc.


I've never had dyes run on silk.


----------



## jblended

*April stats*
Nothing in or out

*YTD stats*
Bags in: 2
Bags out: 6
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 1



Spoiler: Personal update. TW: depression



Resisted around 10 bag offers from friends and family for my birthday, but it wasn't too hard as I seem to be battling the most severe depression I've ever experienced. At one point, I packed up all my bags to donate because I was feeling extremely apathetic. Thankfully my mum stepped in to remind me that my collection represents the places I've lived and would be irreplaceable.

My three attempts at therapy since Jan had left me near suicidal (not all therapists are good, just like every other industry, and I have entirely given up on that route). That compounded with the sheer discrimination I am facing as I attempt to re-enter the job market has left me devastated (whatever the rules on paper, people do not hide their disgust at my disfigured face, nor am I oblivious to the gossip fodder I will be once I answer their questions about my accident).

My high point has been the virtual embrace I have received from my pocket friends here. On days when I was really low and had lost all sense of self worth, I would find a PM saying just the right words to give me hope; other times I reached out with a question and got sage advice. When my health suddenly plummeted, I returned from hospital to a stream of PMs with anecdotes and well wishes, reminding me that I was being thought of. What an absolute gift that was.
My virtual friends on here offered me a safe space, free of judgement, along with kindness and patience that is far greater than I deserved. To you, I am deeply indebted. 

Now I am focusing on trying to get my health back, being grateful that somehow we managed to get my mum to move in with me during a pandemic!!!, and just how lucky I am to be a part of this community where everyone is so genuinely nice. Hopefully I'll be able to enjoy my bags again soon, as that will be the mark of my old self returning. 



I'm not at all caught up on the thread but sincerely hope that everyone is safe and well.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> *April stats*
> Nothing in or out
> 
> *YTD stats*
> Bags in: 2
> Bags out: 6
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal update. TW: depression
> 
> 
> 
> Resisted around 10 bag offers from friends and family for my birthday, but it wasn't too hard as I seem to be battling the most severe depression I've ever experienced. At one point, I packed up all my bags to donate because I was feeling extremely apathetic. Thankfully my mum stepped in to remind me that my collection represents the places I've lived and would be irreplaceable.
> 
> My three attempts at therapy since Jan had left me near suicidal (not all therapists are good, just like every other industry, and I have entirely given up on that route). That compounded with the sheer discrimination I am facing as I attempt to re-enter the job market has left me devastated (whatever the rules on paper, people do not hide their disgust at my disfigured face, nor am I oblivious to the gossip fodder I will be once I answer their questions about my accident).
> 
> My high point has been the virtual embrace I have received from my pocket friends here. On days when I was really low and had lost all sense of self worth, I would find a PM saying just the right words to give me hope; other times I reached out with a question and got sage advice. When my health suddenly plummeted, I returned from hospital to a stream of PMs with anecdotes and well wishes, reminding me that I was being thought of. What an absolute gift that was.
> My virtual friends on here offered me a safe space, free of judgement, along with kindness and patience that is far greater than I deserved. To you, I am deeply indebted.
> 
> Now I am focusing on trying to get my health back, being grateful that somehow we managed to get my mum to move in with me during a pandemic!!!, and just how lucky I am to be a part of this community where everyone is so genuinely nice. Hopefully I'll be able to enjoy my bags again soon, as that will be the mark of my old self returning.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not at all caught up on the thread but sincerely hope that everyone is safe and well.


What you’re going through sounds really difficult. I am sorry to hear that. There is always room for you here to just be as you are and feel how you feel. Congrats on your great stats.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> What can I say...she brings me joy...
> Out to visit mom.
> The H pouch has hand cream and a handkerchief in it. Not pictured is the phone I used to take the pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067259
> View attachment 5067260


Hello gorgeous, great pics!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I am so happy to hear it was negative.


Thanks dc!



ElainePG said:


> Gotta admit, I didn't do any of the 3 shopping my closet challenges (though I did shop my closet… no new bags in!). However, I definitely honored National Couple Appreciation Month. Mr. PG got love-bombed even more than usual in April!
> 
> It's our anniversary next month, and now that we've both been vaccinated I'm hoping we can go out to a favorite restaurant for a celebratory (patio) lunch.


Happy early anniversary Elaine!


dcooney4 said:


> We should do some fun challenges for may at get them stuck to the top of the page. Any ideas?
> What about what fits in my bag ? It does not have to be one of your best bags. The contents don't even have to be what you normally carry.


I think this is fabulous!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Do rivets count as embellishments? If so, here’s mine:
> View attachment 5067614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxblood rivet Rogue, midnight blue rivet Rogue, Arayla Jett satchel and black rivet Dreamer


Ooh, those are fantastic bags @baghabitz34.


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5067616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My few metallic pieces: gunmetal Coach camera bag & miscellaneous SLGs from Coach, MK, and Kate Spade


I like all your metallics and especially the camera bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5067712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was an odd assortment of art supplies and regular stuff.


Great spill, I especially like the frog!


whateve said:


> Love the frog!


me too!


Cookiefiend said:


> April stats!
> *Bag in or out* - 0/0
> *Scarves in or out* - 0/0 - I did purchase one but it won't be here until next month, so I will count it then. At least I hope it gets here next month! It hasn't even been shipped yet!
> 
> Challenges:
> * Humorous or fun bags/ Spring colors/Pastel colors - I don't really have humorous or whimsical bags, or pastel colors - so I carried my super Fun and 'I like to carry this in the warm months' MZ Wallace in punch 6 times. I do love this bag, and I am tempted to buy a leather bag in a similar color... Oh hello lovely pink croc bag I remember seeing last month, that I don't need but gee it's so CUTE!!!
> 
> * Delicate bags - I carried my H Drag II (box leather) once, and the Dior Lady (lambskin) once.
> 
> I read (or listened to) 3 books - The Sandman (interesting and prompted me to read American God's again), Bag of Bones, and The Invisible Life of Addie LaRue - I LOVED this book! Thank you so much for the recommendation @BowieFan1971!
> I'm currently reading the previously mentioned American Gods and Anna Karenina (Audible).
> 
> The Great Basement Purge is 98% done!
> Yesterday St. Vincent de Paul came out and picked up almost a truck full of 'stuff'. Mr Cookie and I dragged it all out of the basement on Saturday, and whined all day Sunday because we were so sore. I still have a few things to go through (baby stuff and some decor items I need to get serious about), but ZOMG - I am SO glad it's out!
> View attachment 5068366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent Sunday sweeping, organizing/re-doing the wine glasses (we have a ridiculous number of wine glasses - but - parties!), and stacking boxes of wine, because I had racked some on Saturday.
> 
> Saturday - to add a special picquante to the day - the water heater pooped out, making a sizable puddle that kept growing until the plumber came. While waiting for the plumber, I alternately mopped, moved all the storage shelves (wine glasses and decanters), and then moved wine because I had space to put it in.


Your basement purge is amazing! Congratulations on your challenges and stats. Ack, so sorry to hear the water heater pulled the plug. Unbelievable timing with your cleanout and so fortunate the items weren’t damaged.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Stats time again... already? Where has April gone?
> 
> *My April stats: *
> 
> 1 bag out (Abro crossbody)
> 1 bag on the way to me and hopefully with me before the month actually ends: Dior New Lock, large size from 2010
> 1 slg in: Dior Trailer Trash compact wallet from 2001
> no slgs out
> 
> Quite a few bags listed in the classifieds hoping they will sell eventually...


Lovely curation, good luck with your sales.


afroken said:


> My April stats are:
> 3 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 5 bags listed for sale
> 
> Bags I bought this month:
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair
> View attachment 5068840
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1+ tiny
> View attachment 5068843
> 
> 
> MK Jules bucket
> View attachment 5068844
> 
> 
> I also found a vintage Pierre Cardin silk scarf on eBay for $20 and want to try washing it at home once it arrives. Before I've only dry cleaned silk scarves. I wanted to try washing at home and if it's successful with the Cardin scarf, then I'll look into more preloved and vintage scarves (dry cleaning costs can really add up, and I love scarves!)


All three are pretty and the AoL Mayfair is my favourite!


----------



## More bags

*May Shopping Your Closet Challenges*

*What fits in my bag?* It does not have to be one of your best bags. The contents don't even have to be what you normally carry. Bag spill pics are welcome, real or imagined! Great idea @dcooney4!  Adding @Kimbashop’s twist, What has been the most unusual thing you have carried in a handbag? 
*Rotate through your bags* - wear as least five different bags this month or if that’s too easy, carry as many bags of your bags as you can in 31 days in May.
*Highlight your SLGs* - share your favourite SLGs, most frequently carried and least frequently carried SLGs
*Your oldest bags* - wear your two oldest bags in your collection, 1 x this month. It can be the bags you’ve owned the longest or vintage bags that go back the furthest in time, you decide how to interpret this.
Non bag challenge: *declutter* closets, eeek too intimidating start with *coats*, winter coats, spring coats, you can assess the coats you did and didn’t wear in winter and bring to the front your favourite spring coats (assuming you live in the Northern hemisphere, otherwise do the reverse.)


----------



## More bags

@Vlad, Could you please unpin post #2536 and pin post #6423. Thank you.


----------



## 880

Cookiefiend said:


> April stats!
> *Bag in or out* - 0/0
> *Scarves in or out* - 0/0 - I did purchase one but it won't be here until next month, so I will count it then. At least I hope it gets here next month! It hasn't even been shipped yet!
> 
> Challenges:
> * Humorous or fun bags/ Spring colors/Pastel colors - I don't really have humorous or whimsical bags, or pastel colors - so I carried my super Fun and 'I like to carry this in the warm months' MZ Wallace in punch 6 times. I do love this bag, and I am tempted to buy a leather bag in a similar color... Oh hello lovely pink croc bag I remember seeing last month, that I don't need but gee it's so CUTE!!!
> 
> * Delicate bags - I carried my H Drag II (box leather) once, and the Dior Lady (lambskin) once.
> 
> I read (or listened to) 3 books - The Sandman (interesting and prompted me to read American God's again), Bag of Bones, and The Invisible Life of Addie LaRue - I LOVED this book! Thank you so much for the recommendation @BowieFan1971!
> I'm currently reading the previously mentioned American Gods and Anna Karenina (Audible).
> 
> The Great Basement Purge is 98% done!
> Yesterday St. Vincent de Paul came out and picked up almost a truck full of 'stuff'. Mr Cookie and I dragged it all out of the basement on Saturday, and whined all day Sunday because we were so sore. I still have a few things to go through (baby stuff and some decor items I need to get serious about), but ZOMG - I am SO glad it's out!
> View attachment 5068366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent Sunday sweeping, organizing/re-doing the wine glasses (we have a ridiculous number of wine glasses - but - parties!), and stacking boxes of wine, because I had racked some on Saturday.
> 
> Saturday - to add a special picquante to the day - the water heater pooped out, making a sizable puddle that kept growing until the plumber came. While waiting for the plumber, I alternately mopped, moved all the storage shelves (wine glasses and decanters), and then moved wine because I had space to put it in.


OMG! You must be exhausted! that is an amazing purge! I’m glad there was no damage!


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> *April stats*
> Nothing in or out
> 
> *YTD stats*
> Bags in: 2
> Bags out: 6
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal update. TW: depression
> 
> 
> 
> Resisted around 10 bag offers from friends and family for my birthday, but it wasn't too hard as I seem to be battling the most severe depression I've ever experienced. At one point, I packed up all my bags to donate because I was feeling extremely apathetic. Thankfully my mum stepped in to remind me that my collection represents the places I've lived and would be irreplaceable.
> 
> My three attempts at therapy since Jan had left me near suicidal (not all therapists are good, just like every other industry, and I have entirely given up on that route). That compounded with the sheer discrimination I am facing as I attempt to re-enter the job market has left me devastated (whatever the rules on paper, people do not hide their disgust at my disfigured face, nor am I oblivious to the gossip fodder I will be once I answer their questions about my accident).
> 
> My high point has been the virtual embrace I have received from my pocket friends here. On days when I was really low and had lost all sense of self worth, I would find a PM saying just the right words to give me hope; other times I reached out with a question and got sage advice. When my health suddenly plummeted, I returned from hospital to a stream of PMs with anecdotes and well wishes, reminding me that I was being thought of. What an absolute gift that was.
> My virtual friends on here offered me a safe space, free of judgement, along with kindness and patience that is far greater than I deserved. To you, I am deeply indebted.
> 
> Now I am focusing on trying to get my health back, being grateful that somehow we managed to get my mum to move in with me during a pandemic!!!, and just how lucky I am to be a part of this community where everyone is so genuinely nice. Hopefully I'll be able to enjoy my bags again soon, as that will be the mark of my old self returning.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not at all caught up on the thread but sincerely hope that everyone is safe and well.


I’m sorry to hear this. While not necessarily surprised, nonetheless I’m still appalled that some people lacked empathy and humanity to the point of being disgusted at something beyond your control. From your messages here, I knew you have a wonderful soul. I love seeing your posts. The people who were judgmental to you showed their real faces. You deserve so much more. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## afroken

More bags said:


> All three are pretty and the AoL Mayfair is my favourite!


Thank you! The AoL bag is also my favourite. I over-purchased this month  I was going to stop at the PS1+ tiny but couldn’t resist the cute purple bucket.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> *April stats*
> Nothing in or out
> 
> *YTD stats*
> Bags in: 2
> Bags out: 6
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal update. TW: depression
> 
> 
> 
> Resisted around 10 bag offers from friends and family for my birthday, but it wasn't too hard as I seem to be battling the most severe depression I've ever experienced. At one point, I packed up all my bags to donate because I was feeling extremely apathetic. Thankfully my mum stepped in to remind me that my collection represents the places I've lived and would be irreplaceable.
> 
> My three attempts at therapy since Jan had left me near suicidal (not all therapists are good, just like every other industry, and I have entirely given up on that route). That compounded with the sheer discrimination I am facing as I attempt to re-enter the job market has left me devastated (whatever the rules on paper, people do not hide their disgust at my disfigured face, nor am I oblivious to the gossip fodder I will be once I answer their questions about my accident).
> 
> My high point has been the virtual embrace I have received from my pocket friends here. On days when I was really low and had lost all sense of self worth, I would find a PM saying just the right words to give me hope; other times I reached out with a question and got sage advice. When my health suddenly plummeted, I returned from hospital to a stream of PMs with anecdotes and well wishes, reminding me that I was being thought of. What an absolute gift that was.
> My virtual friends on here offered me a safe space, free of judgement, along with kindness and patience that is far greater than I deserved. To you, I am deeply indebted.
> 
> Now I am focusing on trying to get my health back, being grateful that somehow we managed to get my mum to move in with me during a pandemic!!!, and just how lucky I am to be a part of this community where everyone is so genuinely nice. Hopefully I'll be able to enjoy my bags again soon, as that will be the mark of my old self returning.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not at all caught up on the thread but sincerely hope that everyone is safe and well.


I am so sorry to read this. I'm glad you have your mom with you for support. I'm sorry you are always going to have to deal with people treating you poorly based on your looks, but there are some good people in the world, and eventually you will find them. You will find a place where the job is enjoyable and challenging, and you will feel welcome there. Take things one day at a time and try to focus on the good things. Depression is very hard to deal with. I don't have much advice except that to remember that all feelings are temporary. When you are at your lowest, remind yourself you won't feel that way forever. You just need to make it through that day, and then the next day.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> What you’re going through sounds really difficult. I am sorry to hear that. There is always room for you here to just be as you are and feel how you feel. Congrats on your great stats.





afroken said:


> I’m sorry to hear this. While not necessarily surprised, nonetheless I’m still appalled that some people lacked empathy and humanity to the point of being disgusted at something beyond your control. From your messages here, I knew you have a wonderful soul. I love seeing your posts. The people who were judgmental to you showed their real faces. You deserve so much more. Hope you feel better soon





whateve said:


> I am so sorry to read this. I'm glad you have your mom with you for support. I'm sorry you are always going to have to deal with people treating you poorly based on your looks, but there are some good people in the world, and eventually you will find them. You will find a place where the job is enjoyable and challenging, and you will feel welcome there. Take things one day at a time and try to focus on the good things. Depression is very hard to deal with. I don't have much advice except that to remember that all feelings are temporary. When you are at your lowest, remind yourself you won't feel that way forever. You just need to make it through that day, and then the next day.


Thank you all so much! I'm so touched by your support. 
I do not feel sorry for myself at all, though I suspect it may be coming across that way because I'm really emotional these days. It's just that I was naive! I feel rather dumb all around. 
I had made peace with my accident so easily and had managed to live 'normally' in spite of it. The challenge that has arisen of trying to join a different workplace was one that I should have anticipated, but sadly didn't! I had expected that if I, the subject of the issue, was fine with my face, then surely the interviewers/future coworkers would be as well, so long as I prove myself as competent and diligent. I've been proven wrong at every turn and it is starting to wear me down.
Of course, all my feelings are exaggerated because I'm also trying to deal with all the loss of life around me since the pandemic started, as well as this unexpected deterioration in my health (which had markedly improved last year so this development really caught me off guard).
Still, I have plenty to be thankful for and I'm focusing on that. I am alive in spite of catching covid twice. That is something I still cannot believe; not many people are that lucky. And I'm truly accepted and loved by my family, which is not always a given for a lot of people. And to top it off, the support I've had from you all on here is just more than I would have dreamed possible. I'm aware that I contribute very little to the community and yet, somehow, I have had an outpouring of acceptance and support since I've joined. It's really moving and I am truly grateful for you all. There is no way to sufficiently express how grateful I feel.

PS- Sorry for all the emotional mush! I'll stop now. 
PPS- I'm also sorry I keep harping on about the accident. It's just a current 'hot topic' in my life, when really it should be nothing but a memory. I'm working on that and will stop bringing it up.


----------



## FizzyWater

jblended said:


> Thank you all so much! I'm so touched by your support.
> I do not feel sorry for myself at all, though I suspect it may be coming across that way because I'm really emotional these days. It's just that I was naive! I feel rather dumb all around.
> I had made peace with my accident so easily and had managed to live 'normally' in spite of it. The challenge that has arisen of trying to join a different workplace was one that I should have anticipated, but sadly didn't! I had expected that if I, the subject of the issue, was fine with my face, then surely the interviewers/future coworkers would be as well, so long as I prove myself as competent and diligent. I've been proven wrong at every turn and it is starting to wear me down.
> Of course, all my feelings are exaggerated because I'm also trying to deal with all the loss of life around me since the pandemic started, as well as this unexpected deterioration in my health (which had markedly improved last year so this development really caught me off guard).
> Still, I have plenty to be thankful for and I'm focusing on that. I am alive in spite of catching covid twice. That is something I still cannot believe; not many people are that lucky. And I'm truly accepted and loved by my family, which is not always a given for a lot of people. And to top it off, the support I've had from you all on here is just more than I would have dreamed possible. I'm aware that I contribute very little to the community and yet, somehow, I have had an outpouring of acceptance and support since I've joined. It's really moving and I am truly grateful for you all. There is no way to sufficiently express how grateful I feel.
> 
> PS- Sorry for all the emotional mush! I'll stop now.
> PPS- I'm also sorry I keep harping on about the accident. It's just a current 'hot topic' in my life, when really it should be nothing but a memory. I'm working on that and will stop bringing it up.



Being sad isn't the same as feeling sorry for yourself.  The accident was a big life-changing event for you, and of course you're going to be taken aback again every time you're reminded about the changes.  (It's also ok to be tired of being sad and anxious for it to be over.  I have been known to say something like "I am so flipping bored with being sad!")

I admire your toughness, both physical and emotional, and am glad you have supportive family.


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> April stats!
> *Bag in or out* - 0/0
> *Scarves in or out* - 0/0 - I did purchase one but it won't be here until next month, so I will count it then. At least I hope it gets here next month! It hasn't even been shipped yet!
> 
> Challenges:
> * Humorous or fun bags/ Spring colors/Pastel colors - I don't really have humorous or whimsical bags, or pastel colors - so I carried my super Fun and 'I like to carry this in the warm months' MZ Wallace in punch 6 times. I do love this bag, and I am tempted to buy a leather bag in a similar color... Oh hello lovely pink croc bag I remember seeing last month, that I don't need but gee it's so CUTE!!!
> 
> * Delicate bags - I carried my H Drag II (box leather) once, and the Dior Lady (lambskin) once.
> 
> I read (or listened to) 3 books - The Sandman (interesting and prompted me to read American God's again), Bag of Bones, and The Invisible Life of Addie LaRue - I LOVED this book! Thank you so much for the recommendation @BowieFan1971!
> I'm currently reading the previously mentioned American Gods and Anna Karenina (Audible).
> 
> The Great Basement Purge is 98% done!
> Yesterday St. Vincent de Paul came out and picked up almost a truck full of 'stuff'. Mr Cookie and I dragged it all out of the basement on Saturday, and whined all day Sunday because we were so sore. I still have a few things to go through (baby stuff and some decor items I need to get serious about), but ZOMG - I am SO glad it's out!
> View attachment 5068366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent Sunday sweeping, organizing/re-doing the wine glasses (we have a ridiculous number of wine glasses - but - parties!), and stacking boxes of wine, because I had racked some on Saturday.
> 
> Saturday - to add a special picquante to the day - the water heater pooped out, making a sizable puddle that kept growing until the plumber came. While waiting for the plumber, I alternately mopped, moved all the storage shelves (wine glasses and decanters), and then moved wine because I had space to put it in.



That's great!  And perfect timing for the water heater, after the stuff was moved out and before extra charges for a Sunday call-out!


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> My April stats are:
> 3 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 5 bags listed for sale
> 
> Bags I bought this month:
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair
> View attachment 5068840
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1+ tiny
> View attachment 5068843
> 
> 
> MK Jules bucket
> View attachment 5068844
> 
> 
> I also found a vintage Pierre Cardin silk scarf on eBay for $20 and want to try washing it at home once it arrives. Before I've only dry cleaned silk scarves. I wanted to try washing at home and if it's successful with the Cardin scarf, then I'll look into more preloved and vintage scarves (dry cleaning costs can really add up, and I love scarves!)


That Aspinal is stunning. I like all your bags. I love a bucket bag.


----------



## momasaurus

afroken said:


> My April stats are:
> 3 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 5 bags listed for sale
> 
> Bags I bought this month:
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair
> View attachment 5068840
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1+ tiny
> View attachment 5068843
> 
> 
> MK Jules bucket
> View attachment 5068844
> 
> 
> I also found a vintage Pierre Cardin silk scarf on eBay for $20 and want to try washing it at home once it arrives. Before I've only dry cleaned silk scarves. I wanted to try washing at home and if it's successful with the Cardin scarf, then I'll look into more preloved and vintage scarves (dry cleaning costs can really add up, and I love scarves!)


I love that Aspinal!!!
Washing scarves is easy and kind of fun. Be sure the water is cold.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great spill, I especially like the frog!
> 
> me too!
> 
> Your basement purge is amazing! Congratulations on your challenges and stats. Ack, so sorry to hear the water heater pulled the plug. Unbelievable timing with your cleanout and so fortunate the items weren’t damaged.


Thanks! I switch bags almost daily . On the days I go to paint there is always an odd assortment of stuff in there.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> *May Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> 
> *What fits in my bag?* It does not have to be one of your best bags. The contents don't even have to be what you normally carry. Bag spill pics are welcome, real or imagined! Great idea @dcooney4!  Adding @Kimbashop’s twist, What has been the most unusual thing you have carried in a handbag?
> *Rotate through your bags* - wear as least five different bags this month or if that’s too easy, carry as many bags of your bags as you can in 31 days in May.
> *Highlight your SLGs* - share your favourite SLGs, most frequently carried and least frequently carried SLGs
> *Your oldest bags* - wear your two oldest bags in your collection, 1 x this month. It can be the bags you’ve owned the longest or vintage bags that go back the furthest in time, you decide how to interpret this.
> Non bag challenge: declutter closets, eeek too intimidating start with coats, winter coats, spring coats, you can assess the coats you did and didn’t wear in winter and bring to the front your favourite spring coats (assuming you live in the Northern hemisphere, otherwise do the reverse.)


These are great! Thanks for the inspiration. I'm going to try to rotate through my bags, even if it means carrying a Kelly to the grocery store.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *May Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> 
> *What fits in my bag?* It does not have to be one of your best bags. The contents don't even have to be what you normally carry. Bag spill pics are welcome, real or imagined! Great idea @dcooney4!  Adding @Kimbashop’s twist, What has been the most unusual thing you have carried in a handbag?
> *Rotate through your bags* - wear as least five different bags this month or if that’s too easy, carry as many bags of your bags as you can in 31 days in May.
> *Highlight your SLGs* - share your favourite SLGs, most frequently carried and least frequently carried SLGs
> *Your oldest bags* - wear your two oldest bags in your collection, 1 x this month. It can be the bags you’ve owned the longest or vintage bags that go back the furthest in time, you decide how to interpret this.
> Non bag challenge: declutter closets, eeek too intimidating start with coats, winter coats, spring coats, you can assess the coats you did and didn’t wear in winter and bring to the front your favourite spring coats (assuming you live in the Northern hemisphere, otherwise do the reverse.)


These are great challenges. I am going to try and do a few of these.


----------



## dcooney4

I am not going to count my in and outs till May 1. I am hoping the two bags I ordered come fast . Normally I would count them in now and if it didn't work for me when they arrive , I would count them back out the following month. I still have a few bags up for sale that I am hoping could go too.


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> Thank you all so much! I'm so touched by your support.
> I do not feel sorry for myself at all, though I suspect it may be coming across that way because I'm really emotional these days. It's just that I was naive! I feel rather dumb all around.
> I had made peace with my accident so easily and had managed to live 'normally' in spite of it. The challenge that has arisen of trying to join a different workplace was one that I should have anticipated, but sadly didn't! I had expected that if I, the subject of the issue, was fine with my face, then surely the interviewers/future coworkers would be as well, so long as I prove myself as competent and diligent. I've been proven wrong at every turn and it is starting to wear me down.
> Of course, all my feelings are exaggerated because I'm also trying to deal with all the loss of life around me since the pandemic started, as well as this unexpected deterioration in my health (which had markedly improved last year so this development really caught me off guard).
> Still, I have plenty to be thankful for and I'm focusing on that. I am alive in spite of catching covid twice. That is something I still cannot believe; not many people are that lucky. And I'm truly accepted and loved by my family, which is not always a given for a lot of people. And to top it off, the support I've had from you all on here is just more than I would have dreamed possible. I'm aware that I contribute very little to the community and yet, somehow, I have had an outpouring of acceptance and support since I've joined. It's really moving and I am truly grateful for you all. There is no way to sufficiently express how grateful I feel.
> 
> PS- Sorry for all the emotional mush! I'll stop now.
> PPS- I'm also sorry I keep harping on about the accident. It's just a current 'hot topic' in my life, when really it should be nothing but a memory. I'm working on that and will stop bringing it up.



I’m so sad to read this and so sorry to hear what you’re going through. I can’t imagine what that would be like. It’s so hard when the people we interact with frequently can’t treat someone for who they are rather than how they look.

Please don’t be hard on yourself for _being _depressed. We all have tough periods, and then there is the fact that depression literally means the brain is just sick. It’s an organ that can get sick just like anything else and if you get stuck in a mental rut it can take time to climb out of it.

I’m so glad that you have a strong support network from your family! Hugs!


----------



## mariliz11

jblended said:


> Thank you all so much! I'm so touched by your support.
> I do not feel sorry for myself at all, though I suspect it may be coming across that way because I'm really emotional these days. It's just that I was naive! I feel rather dumb all around.
> I had made peace with my accident so easily and had managed to live 'normally' in spite of it. The challenge that has arisen of trying to join a different workplace was one that I should have anticipated, but sadly didn't! I had expected that if I, the subject of the issue, was fine with my face, then surely the interviewers/future coworkers would be as well, so long as I prove myself as competent and diligent. I've been proven wrong at every turn and it is starting to wear me down.
> Of course, all my feelings are exaggerated because I'm also trying to deal with all the loss of life around me since the pandemic started, as well as this unexpected deterioration in my health (which had markedly improved last year so this development really caught me off guard).
> Still, I have plenty to be thankful for and I'm focusing on that. I am alive in spite of catching covid twice. That is something I still cannot believe; not many people are that lucky. And I'm truly accepted and loved by my family, which is not always a given for a lot of people. And to top it off, the support I've had from you all on here is just more than I would have dreamed possible. I'm aware that I contribute very little to the community and yet, somehow, I have had an outpouring of acceptance and support since I've joined. It's really moving and I am truly grateful for you all. There is no way to sufficiently express how grateful I feel.
> 
> PS- Sorry for all the emotional mush! I'll stop now.
> PPS- I'm also sorry I keep harping on about the accident. It's just a current 'hot topic' in my life, when really it should be nothing but a memory. I'm working on that and will stop bringing it up.


Sending lots of positive energy and wishes for calmness your way


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> I saw!  Please wish me luck! I've never hand washed silk before and am a bit nervous in case dyes start running, etc.


It will be fine. Cold water and plenty of it. There are also color trapper sheets you can buy at the grocery store (Tide?) and I have seen people recommend those to head off any potential issue with that. I haven’t used them, though.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> *April stats*
> Nothing in or out
> 
> *YTD stats*
> Bags in: 2
> Bags out: 6
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal update. TW: depression
> 
> 
> 
> Resisted around 10 bag offers from friends and family for my birthday, but it wasn't too hard as I seem to be battling the most severe depression I've ever experienced. At one point, I packed up all my bags to donate because I was feeling extremely apathetic. Thankfully my mum stepped in to remind me that my collection represents the places I've lived and would be irreplaceable.
> 
> My three attempts at therapy since Jan had left me near suicidal (not all therapists are good, just like every other industry, and I have entirely given up on that route). That compounded with the sheer discrimination I am facing as I attempt to re-enter the job market has left me devastated (whatever the rules on paper, people do not hide their disgust at my disfigured face, nor am I oblivious to the gossip fodder I will be once I answer their questions about my accident).
> 
> My high point has been the virtual embrace I have received from my pocket friends here. On days when I was really low and had lost all sense of self worth, I would find a PM saying just the right words to give me hope; other times I reached out with a question and got sage advice. When my health suddenly plummeted, I returned from hospital to a stream of PMs with anecdotes and well wishes, reminding me that I was being thought of. What an absolute gift that was.
> My virtual friends on here offered me a safe space, free of judgement, along with kindness and patience that is far greater than I deserved. To you, I am deeply indebted.
> 
> Now I am focusing on trying to get my health back, being grateful that somehow we managed to get my mum to move in with me during a pandemic!!!, and just how lucky I am to be a part of this community where everyone is so genuinely nice. Hopefully I'll be able to enjoy my bags again soon, as that will be the mark of my old self returning.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not at all caught up on the thread but sincerely hope that everyone is safe and well.


You give so much kindness to others, from what I have seen on here, that you only deserve kindness in return. You can’t fix stupid, so those who choose to judge rather than get to know you, are the idiots and are missing out. But they are doing you a favor, because you really don’t want to work for/with people like that anyway. You would be subjected to their treatment of others who are less than perfect and it would bother you.

You have a harder road to follow than most and I know it can be discouraging, frustrating, aggravating and, yes, depressing. But you can do this! Your track record of surviving hard times and challenges is currently 100%, so the odds are in your favor. One thing I discovered in having to wait until I was 46 to meet the man for me is that things fall into place, but only when they are meant to. I can’t tell you how many times I prayed to meet the right man for me...and how many times I was hurt trying to make the wrong one into the right one. But it happened, eventually. And it happened at the time in our lives we were both ready for it to happen. If it had happened any sooner, it wouldn’t have worked. So I hate to tell you to have patience, that the right job will happen, but it will. And only at its own time.

In the meantime, pull your loved ones close and focus on the good things and people in your life.They are easy to lose sight of when you see a lot of ugly, but they are there. And they are there for you, in your corner.

Never forget- you got this! And you have a bunch of ladies here sending you big hugs and positive vibes.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Thank you all so much! I'm so touched by your support.
> I do not feel sorry for myself at all, though I suspect it may be coming across that way because I'm really emotional these days. It's just that I was naive! I feel rather dumb all around.
> I had made peace with my accident so easily and had managed to live 'normally' in spite of it. The challenge that has arisen of trying to join a different workplace was one that I should have anticipated, but sadly didn't! I had expected that if I, the subject of the issue, was fine with my face, then surely the interviewers/future coworkers would be as well, so long as I prove myself as competent and diligent. I've been proven wrong at every turn and it is starting to wear me down.
> Of course, all my feelings are exaggerated because I'm also trying to deal with all the loss of life around me since the pandemic started, as well as this unexpected deterioration in my health (which had markedly improved last year so this development really caught me off guard).
> Still, I have plenty to be thankful for and I'm focusing on that. I am alive in spite of catching covid twice. That is something I still cannot believe; not many people are that lucky. And I'm truly accepted and loved by my family, which is not always a given for a lot of people. And to top it off, the support I've had from you all on here is just more than I would have dreamed possible. I'm aware that I contribute very little to the community and yet, somehow, I have had an outpouring of acceptance and support since I've joined. It's really moving and I am truly grateful for you all. There is no way to sufficiently express how grateful I feel.
> 
> PS- Sorry for all the emotional mush! I'll stop now.
> PPS- I'm also sorry I keep harping on about the accident. It's just a current 'hot topic' in my life, when really it should be nothing but a memory. I'm working on that and will stop bringing it up.


Even if you were feeling sorry for yourself, so what? Everyone is entitled to feel sorry for themselves every now and again. You just need to stop at some point. You can visit Pityville any time you like, just don’t buy a house there.

So no apologies needed.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> You give so much kindness to others, from what I have seen on here, that you only deserve kindness in return. You can’t fix stupid, so those who choose to judge rather than get to know you, are the idiots and are missing out. But they are doing you a favor, because you really don’t want to work for/with people like that anyway. You would be subjected to their treatment of others who are less than perfect and it would bother you.
> 
> You have a harder road to follow than most and I know it can be discouraging, frustrating, aggravating and, yes, depressing. But you can do this! Your track record of surviving hard times and challenges is currently 100%, so the odds are in your favor. One thing I discovered in having to wait until I was 46 to meet the man for me is that things fall into place, but only when they are meant to. I can’t tell you how many times I prayed to meet the right man for me...and how many times I was hurt trying to make the wrong one into the right one. But it happened, eventually. And it happened at the time in our lives we were both ready for it to happen. If it had happened any sooner, it wouldn’t have worked. So I hate to tell you to have patience, that the right job will happen, but it will. And only at its own time.
> 
> In the meantime, pull your loved ones close and focus on the good things and people in your life.They are easy to lose sight of when you see a lot of ugly, but they are there. And they are they for you, in your corner.
> 
> Never forget- you got this! And you have a bunch of ladies here sending you big hugs and positive vibes.


I could not have said this any better.


----------



## Vlad

More bags said:


> @Vlad, Could you please unpin post #2536 and pin post #6423. Thank you.



Done!


----------



## More bags

Vlad said:


> Done!


Thank you Vlad!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Great stats!


Thank you!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Stats time again... already? Where has April gone?
> 
> *My April stats: *
> 
> 1 bag out (Abro crossbody)
> 1 bag on the way to me and hopefully with me before the month actually ends: Dior New Lock, large size from 2010
> 1 slg in: Dior Trailer Trash compact wallet from 2001
> no slgs out
> 
> Quite a few bags listed in the classifieds hoping they will sell eventually...


Awesome stats! I hope your Dior comes soon too - can't wait to see it!


afroken said:


> My April stats are:
> 3 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 5 bags listed for sale
> 
> Bags I bought this month:
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair
> View attachment 5068840
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1+ tiny
> View attachment 5068843
> 
> 
> MK Jules bucket
> View attachment 5068844
> 
> 
> I also found a vintage Pierre Cardin silk scarf on eBay for $20 and want to try washing it at home once it arrives. Before I've only dry cleaned silk scarves. I wanted to try washing at home and if it's successful with the Cardin scarf, then I'll look into more preloved and vintage scarves (dry cleaning costs can really add up, and I love scarves!)


I love the Aspinal - such a stunning bag... and so tempting!
I wash all my scarves at home.
Use very cold water, and swish and swirl the scarf in the water. A color catcher is nice if you are worried - Shout makes them, they are easily found in the grocery store in the same section as the laundry detergent - I use them if I am worried about the very bright colors.  I use The Laundress's delicate, unscented detergent.


jblended said:


> *April stats*
> Nothing in or out
> 
> *YTD stats*
> Bags in: 2
> Bags out: 6
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal update. TW: depression
> 
> 
> 
> Resisted around 10 bag offers from friends and family for my birthday, but it wasn't too hard as I seem to be battling the most severe depression I've ever experienced. At one point, I packed up all my bags to donate because I was feeling extremely apathetic. Thankfully my mum stepped in to remind me that my collection represents the places I've lived and would be irreplaceable.
> 
> My three attempts at therapy since Jan had left me near suicidal (not all therapists are good, just like every other industry, and I have entirely given up on that route). That compounded with the sheer discrimination I am facing as I attempt to re-enter the job market has left me devastated (whatever the rules on paper, people do not hide their disgust at my disfigured face, nor am I oblivious to the gossip fodder I will be once I answer their questions about my accident).
> 
> My high point has been the virtual embrace I have received from my pocket friends here. On days when I was really low and had lost all sense of self worth, I would find a PM saying just the right words to give me hope; other times I reached out with a question and got sage advice. When my health suddenly plummeted, I returned from hospital to a stream of PMs with anecdotes and well wishes, reminding me that I was being thought of. What an absolute gift that was.
> My virtual friends on here offered me a safe space, free of judgement, along with kindness and patience that is far greater than I deserved. To you, I am deeply indebted.
> 
> Now I am focusing on trying to get my health back, being grateful that somehow we managed to get my mum to move in with me during a pandemic!!!, and just how lucky I am to be a part of this community where everyone is so genuinely nice. Hopefully I'll be able to enjoy my bags again soon, as that will be the mark of my old self returning.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not at all caught up on the thread but sincerely hope that everyone is safe and well.


These are fabulous stats.

I'm sending you hugs, honey. 
I am so sorry you're going through this, we are here for you.


More bags said:


> *May Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> 
> *What fits in my bag?* It does not have to be one of your best bags. The contents don't even have to be what you normally carry. Bag spill pics are welcome, real or imagined! Great idea @dcooney4!  Adding @Kimbashop’s twist, What has been the most unusual thing you have carried in a handbag?
> *Rotate through your bags* - wear as least five different bags this month or if that’s too easy, carry as many bags of your bags as you can in 31 days in May.
> *Highlight your SLGs* - share your favourite SLGs, most frequently carried and least frequently carried SLGs
> *Your oldest bags* - wear your two oldest bags in your collection, 1 x this month. It can be the bags you’ve owned the longest or vintage bags that go back the furthest in time, you decide how to interpret this.
> Non bag challenge: declutter closets, eeek too intimidating start with coats, winter coats, spring coats, you can assess the coats you did and didn’t wear in winter and bring to the front your favourite spring coats (assuming you live in the Northern hemisphere, otherwise do the reverse.)


I love these challenges!
I'll try to participate in all of them!

@880 , @More bags , and @FizzyWater - thank you for your kind words regarding the Basement purge!


----------



## 880

afroken said:


> nonetheless I’m still appalled that some people lacked empathy and humanity to the point of being disgusted at something beyond your control.





whateve said:


> When you are at your lowest, remind yourself you won't feel that way forever. You just need to make it through that day, and then the next day.





FizzyWater said:


> Being sad isn't the same as feeling sorry for yourself.





Jereni said:


> you get stuck in a mental rut it can take time to climb out of it.





mariliz11 said:


> Sending lots of positive energy and wishes for calmness your way





BowieFan1971 said:


> In the meantime, pull your loved ones close and focus on the good things and people in your life.


I cannot say it better than these lovely TPFers above! @jblended, we are here for you!

@afroken, +1 on color catchers As per @BowieFan1971 and @Cookiefiend . There is a popular brand that comes in a red box near the laundry section. The color catchers are sheets like small dryer sheets.
+1 with @momasaurus re carrying a kelly to the grocery store


----------



## jblended

Oh I'm so sorry to have derailed the thread yet again! 

Thank you all for your lovely words, @FizzyWater @Jereni @mariliz11 @BowieFan1971 @dcooney4 @Cookiefiend and @880!
I am so, so, so grateful and this is all much more than I deserve! Thank you all for being such incredible people!

@880 it's really funny; I started jotting notes for myself from everyone's responses, just to have something to return to on days when I'm really struggling. Then I found you'd done the job for me in a far more efficient way! 

Thank you all so much. I can only hope to repay you in kind should you ever need it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

afroken said:


> My April stats are:
> 3 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 5 bags listed for sale
> 
> Bags I bought this month:
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair
> View attachment 5068840
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1+ tiny
> View attachment 5068843
> 
> 
> MK Jules bucket
> View attachment 5068844
> 
> 
> *I also found a vintage Pierre Cardin silk scarf on eBay for $20 and want to try washing it at home once it arrives. Before I've only dry cleaned silk scarves. I wanted to try washing at home and if it's successful with the Cardin scarf, then I'll look into more preloved and vintage scarves (dry cleaning costs can really add up, and I love scarves!)*



I love your new bags, especially the red AOL! 
Re washing your scarf I´d say go for it! I mean $20 are not the kind of investment to put you off an experiment. I hand washed my 20€ John Galliano scarf with no issues. I used cold water and a little bit of hair shampoo, then rolled it in a towel and ironed it while it was still damp. 
I´m no expert on silks, especially not expensive silks, though.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> These are great challenges. I am going to try and do a few of these.



+1


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Even if you were feeling sorry for yourself, so what? Everyone is entitled to feel sorry for themselves every now and again. You just need to stop at some point. *You can visit Pityville any time you like, just don’t buy a house there.*
> 
> So no apologies needed.



Perfect! I´ll write this down and pin it to my wall!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I cannot say it better than these lovely TPFers above! @jblended, we are here for you!
> 
> @afroken, +1 on color catchers As per @BowieFan1971 and @Cookiefiend . There is a popular brand that comes in a red box near the laundry section. The color catchers are sheets like small dryer sheets.
> +1 with @momasaurus re carrying a kelly to the grocery store


+1 from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Ta-da! 

The postman handed me a box and the magic sound of New Lock chains could be heard...
(My brain said "check, it´s authentic!")



Unboxing time:




...the scent of Dior started to fill my room, all my senses and make me dizzy with joy...






...here she is! I haven´t expected her "with a magnifying glass" yet, but I´m sure she is fine. 




Yess! That´s what I wanted!




I think i´m happy!


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...the scent of Dior started to fill my room, all my senses and make me dizzy with joy...


You really make me want to sniff the next Dior bag I see!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ta-da!
> 
> The postman handed me a box and the magic sound of New Lock chains could be heard...
> (My brain said "check, it´s authentic!")
> View attachment 5069267
> 
> 
> Unboxing time:
> 
> View attachment 5069268
> 
> 
> ...the scent of Dior started to fill my room, all my senses and make me dizzy with joy...
> 
> View attachment 5069269
> View attachment 5069270
> View attachment 5069271
> 
> 
> ...here she is! I haven´t expected her "with a magnifying glass" yet, but I´m sure she is fine.
> 
> View attachment 5069272
> 
> 
> Yess! That´s what I wanted!
> 
> View attachment 5069273
> 
> 
> I think i´m happy!


Congratulations - its a beautiful bag!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ta-da!
> 
> The postman handed me a box and the magic sound of New Lock chains could be heard...
> (My brain said "check, it´s authentic!")
> View attachment 5069267
> 
> 
> Unboxing time:
> 
> View attachment 5069268
> 
> 
> ...the scent of Dior started to fill my room, all my senses and make me dizzy with joy...
> 
> View attachment 5069269
> View attachment 5069270
> View attachment 5069271
> 
> 
> ...here she is! I haven´t expected her "with a magnifying glass" yet, but I´m sure she is fine.
> 
> View attachment 5069272
> 
> 
> Yess! That´s what I wanted!
> 
> View attachment 5069273
> 
> 
> I think i´m happy!


It's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I am not going to count my in and outs till May 1. I am hoping the two bags I ordered come fast . Normally I would count them in now and if it didn't work for me when they arrive , I would count them back out the following month. I still have a few bags up for sale that I am hoping could go too.


Me too. I have one that is coming May 1. I'll count it as an April in only if I know I'm keeping it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Perfect! I´ll write this down and pin it to my wall!


I keep this in my head too, along with the 100% track record of surviving bad days.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ta-da!
> 
> The postman handed me a box and the magic sound of New Lock chains could be heard...
> (My brain said "check, it´s authentic!")
> View attachment 5069267
> 
> 
> Unboxing time:
> 
> View attachment 5069268
> 
> 
> ...the scent of Dior started to fill my room, all my senses and make me dizzy with joy...
> 
> View attachment 5069269
> View attachment 5069270
> View attachment 5069271
> 
> 
> ...here she is! I haven´t expected her "with a magnifying glass" yet, but I´m sure she is fine.
> 
> View attachment 5069272
> 
> 
> Yess! That´s what I wanted!
> 
> View attachment 5069273
> 
> 
> I think i´m happy!


Oh WOW! I love her! Congratulations!!!! So happy for you.


----------



## baghabitz34

afroken said:


> My April stats are:
> 3 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 5 bags listed for sale
> 
> Bags I bought this month:
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair
> View attachment 5068840
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1+ tiny
> View attachment 5068843
> 
> 
> MK Jules bucket
> View attachment 5068844
> 
> 
> I also found a vintage Pierre Cardin silk scarf on eBay for $20 and want to try washing it at home once it arrives. Before I've only dry cleaned silk scarves. I wanted to try washing at home and if it's successful with the Cardin scarf, then I'll look into more preloved and vintage scarves (dry cleaning costs can really add up, and I love scarves!)


Love your AOL Mayfair! Does it hold a decent amount?


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ta-da!
> 
> The postman handed me a box and the magic sound of New Lock chains could be heard...
> (My brain said "check, it´s authentic!")
> View attachment 5069267
> 
> 
> Unboxing time:
> 
> View attachment 5069268
> 
> 
> ...the scent of Dior started to fill my room, all my senses and make me dizzy with joy...
> 
> View attachment 5069269
> View attachment 5069270
> View attachment 5069271
> 
> 
> ...here she is! I haven´t expected her "with a magnifying glass" yet, but I´m sure she is fine.
> 
> View attachment 5069272
> 
> 
> Yess! That´s what I wanted!
> 
> View attachment 5069273
> 
> 
> I think i´m happy!


Wow ! It is gorgeous! What a nice presentation too. So happy for you!


----------



## afroken

@BowieFan1971 @momasaurus @whateve @880 @Cookiefiend @cowgirlsboots thank you all for the tips, product recommendations, and encouragement! I purchased the  Laundress Delicate Wash and will be looking into the dye catcher sheets next. Can’t wait to try it out once the scarf arrives!


----------



## afroken

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ta-da!
> 
> The postman handed me a box and the magic sound of New Lock chains could be heard...
> (My brain said "check, it´s authentic!")
> View attachment 5069267
> 
> 
> Unboxing time:
> 
> View attachment 5069268
> 
> 
> ...the scent of Dior started to fill my room, all my senses and make me dizzy with joy...
> 
> View attachment 5069269
> View attachment 5069270
> View attachment 5069271
> 
> 
> ...here she is! I haven´t expected her "with a magnifying glass" yet, but I´m sure she is fine.
> 
> View attachment 5069272
> 
> 
> Yess! That´s what I wanted!
> 
> View attachment 5069273
> 
> 
> I think i´m happy!


Congratulations! This is a beautiful bag  it looks gorgeous on you.


baghabitz34 said:


> Love your AOL Mayfair! Does it hold a decent amount?


Thank you! Yes, it holds quite a bit. I can fit in my iPhone 11, small pouch, masks, e-reader, card holder, hand sanitizer, hand cream, and battery pack


----------



## Cookiefiend

afroken said:


> Congratulations! This is a beautiful bag  it looks gorgeous on you.
> 
> Thank you! Yes, it holds quite a bit. I can fit in my iPhone 11, small pouch, masks, e-reader, card holder, hand sanitizer, hand cream, and battery pack
> View attachment 5069445
> 
> View attachment 5069446


Wow! That's impressive!


----------



## Kimbashop

FizzyWater said:


> Ha, I got stopped at security coming home from a goth convention.  I'd brought + bought 4 corsets, which are _expensive_, so I had them in my carry-on.  When the bag pinged the detector, I figured it was the metal stays in the corsets, so I dragged them out, to the guard's amusement.
> 
> ...it was the electric toothbrush that actually set the detector off.  Sigh.





SouthernPurseGal said:


> Yes to all those things (string cheese warm and smooshed especially). Why do moms have to be cafeteria lady? Oh because young kids are monsters when they have low blood sugar. But if you have the snack they will turn their nose up but if you don't have it of course they  are starving and you rue the day there was nothing edible in your bag!
> And funny story about the breast pump! I always did respect pumping moms because I don't think I could deal with the hassle. I'm so lazy, that the times I've done it I've really wondered if the juice was worth the squeeze.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of "doggie bags":causing great embarrassment to my family I´ve carried many of them- legal or illegal- home in my handbag and must admit that some of them were forgotten about... oops!





cowgirlsboots said:


> The joys of airport security... my Mum got some very cheesy looks when she carried a new toilet cleaning brush (to use in the hotel), she had forgotten to pack into her suitcase, in her tote bag.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Corsets and airport security...  I actually was wearing one when the alarm went off and to my great embarressment they made me take it off. Argh!!! This must have been one of the darkest moments of my life.





Cookiefiend said:


> omg... that is appalling!!
> I don't blame you at all for being furious!





baghabitz34 said:


> Strangest thing? Many moons ago, had test tubes (new ones) with alcohol in them in my purse



Corsets, test tubes, doggie bags, cheese sticks, a toilet cleaning brush, and a breast pump -- that is my takeaway of unusual things we have carried. You are my people.

@SouthernPurseGal, I hear you on the breast pump.I hated doing it but I had to travel for work, so I would usually bring my electric pump (a bag unto itself) and then my handpump just in case the electric one failed. I HATED the hand pump because it took me forever.

@BowieFan1971, I want to SCREAM in relation to what happened to you. That is a horrifying abuse of power. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Congratulations! This is a beautiful bag  it looks gorgeous on you.
> 
> Thank you! Yes, it holds quite a bit. I can fit in my iPhone 11, small pouch, masks, e-reader, card holder, hand sanitizer, hand cream, and battery pack
> View attachment 5069445
> 
> View attachment 5069446


@afroken and I are bag twins with our to Aspinal bags. Here is a picture of what this very same bag looks like outdoors. It is SO pretty. I often just set it on my coffee table so I can stare at it throughout the day. @cowgirlsboots , their designs are often based on vintage bags. This particular bag has a mirror pocket in the back.


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> *April stats*
> Nothing in or out
> 
> *YTD stats*
> Bags in: 2
> Bags out: 6
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal update. TW: depression
> 
> 
> 
> Resisted around 10 bag offers from friends and family for my birthday, but it wasn't too hard as I seem to be battling the most severe depression I've ever experienced. At one point, I packed up all my bags to donate because I was feeling extremely apathetic. Thankfully my mum stepped in to remind me that my collection represents the places I've lived and would be irreplaceable.
> 
> My three attempts at therapy since Jan had left me near suicidal (not all therapists are good, just like every other industry, and I have entirely given up on that route). That compounded with the sheer discrimination I am facing as I attempt to re-enter the job market has left me devastated (whatever the rules on paper, people do not hide their disgust at my disfigured face, nor am I oblivious to the gossip fodder I will be once I answer their questions about my accident).
> 
> My high point has been the virtual embrace I have received from my pocket friends here. On days when I was really low and had lost all sense of self worth, I would find a PM saying just the right words to give me hope; other times I reached out with a question and got sage advice. When my health suddenly plummeted, I returned from hospital to a stream of PMs with anecdotes and well wishes, reminding me that I was being thought of. What an absolute gift that was.
> My virtual friends on here offered me a safe space, free of judgement, along with kindness and patience that is far greater than I deserved. To you, I am deeply indebted.
> 
> Now I am focusing on trying to get my health back, being grateful that somehow we managed to get my mum to move in with me during a pandemic!!!, and just how lucky I am to be a part of this community where everyone is so genuinely nice. Hopefully I'll be able to enjoy my bags again soon, as that will be the mark of my old self returning.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not at all caught up on the thread but sincerely hope that everyone is safe and well.


I'm so sorry to hear about your struggles and how others have treated you.  

I do hope that you find a good therapist. Teletherapy has become increasingly popular during the pandemic and allows people to be treated by therapists outside of their own community. I don't know how comfortable you are with that but it has opened up some options. I saw a therapist in my town -- the only one that I have found to be really good-- and when she moved to another state I continued to see her. It has worked surprisingly well.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> @afroken and I are bag twins with our to Aspinal bags. Here is a picture of what this very same bag looks like outdoors. It is SO pretty. I often just set it on my coffee table so I can stare at it throughout the day. @cowgirlsboots , their designs are often based on vintage bags. This particular bag has a mirror pocket in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069511



A mirror pocket always is a lovely detail! The timeless, classic shape of this AOL bag really speaks to me- and the colour, of course! I can picture this bag paired with vintage outfits as well as dressed up or down with modern clothes.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow! That's impressive!


+1 Yes it is! Trying to resist buying one since it’s a little too fancy for my current loungewear life


----------



## Jereni

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ta-da!
> 
> The postman handed me a box and the magic sound of New Lock chains could be heard...
> (My brain said "check, it´s authentic!")
> View attachment 5069267
> 
> 
> Unboxing time:
> 
> View attachment 5069268
> 
> 
> ...the scent of Dior started to fill my room, all my senses and make me dizzy with joy...
> 
> View attachment 5069269
> View attachment 5069270
> View attachment 5069271
> 
> 
> ...here she is! I haven´t expected her "with a magnifying glass" yet, but I´m sure she is fine.
> 
> View attachment 5069272
> 
> 
> Yess! That´s what I wanted!
> 
> View attachment 5069273
> 
> 
> I think i´m happy!



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Jereni

My April stats:

Bags in:5
 - 2 Coach, Valextra, Nanushka, and one I’m going to share in a sec. 
Bags out: 2
Bags for sale: 5

Net bags continues to hover around similar numbers, but there’s definitely some churn going on.


----------



## Jereni

The latest addition.... any guesses?


----------



## afroken

Jereni said:


> The latest addition.... any guesses?
> 
> View attachment 5069648


A Tomas Maier?


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> The latest addition.... any guesses?
> 
> View attachment 5069648


I want to see!


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> A mirror pocket always is a lovely detail! The timeless, classic shape of this AOL bag really speaks to me- and the colour, of course! I can picture this bag paired with vintage outfits as well as dressed up or down with modern clothes.


There is another bag that you might like called "The Florence" -- I can see it paired with one of your stylish dresses. 

Also, congratulations on your gorgeous Lock Bag. It looks like a classic beauty in great condition.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> The latest addition.... any guesses?
> 
> View attachment 5069648


----------



## sherrylynn

Jereni said:


> The latest addition.... any guesses?
> 
> View attachment 5069648


Open, open, open!!!


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> The latest addition.... any guesses?
> 
> View attachment 5069648


Eeek, I’m just in time for a live reveal, open it! Please?


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ta-da!
> 
> The postman handed me a box and the magic sound of New Lock chains could be heard...
> (My brain said "check, it´s authentic!")
> View attachment 5069267
> 
> 
> Unboxing time:
> 
> View attachment 5069268
> 
> 
> ...the scent of Dior started to fill my room, all my senses and make me dizzy with joy...
> 
> View attachment 5069269
> View attachment 5069270
> View attachment 5069271
> 
> 
> ...here she is! I haven´t expected her "with a magnifying glass" yet, but I´m sure she is fine.
> 
> View attachment 5069272
> 
> 
> Yess! That´s what I wanted!
> 
> View attachment 5069273
> 
> 
> I think i´m happy!


Congratulations @cowgirlsboots, it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## More bags

afroken said:


> Congratulations! This is a beautiful bag  it looks gorgeous on you.
> 
> Thank you! Yes, it holds quite a bit. I can fit in my iPhone 11, small pouch, masks, e-reader, card holder, hand sanitizer, hand cream, and battery pack
> View attachment 5069445
> 
> View attachment 5069446





Kimbashop said:


> @afroken and I are bag twins with our to Aspinal bags. Here is a picture of what this very same bag looks like outdoors. It is SO pretty. I often just set it on my coffee table so I can stare at it throughout the day. @cowgirlsboots , their designs are often based on vintage bags. This particular bag has a mirror pocket in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069511


@afroken @Kimbashop I love love love this bag - it’s gorgeous in this colour! Your photos are so tempting!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> These are great! Thanks for the inspiration. I'm going to try to rotate through my bags, even if it means carrying a Kelly to the grocery store.


Yes, please. I’d love to see a Kelly at the grocery store!


dcooney4 said:


> These are great challenges. I am going to try and do a few of these.


I really love your bag spill suggestion. I’m looking forward to seeing everyone’s pics.


BowieFan1971 said:


> You give so much kindness to others, from what I have seen on here, that you only deserve kindness in return. You can’t fix stupid, so those who choose to judge rather than get to know you, are the idiots and are missing out. But they are doing you a favor, because you really don’t want to work for/with people like that anyway. You would be subjected to their treatment of others who are less than perfect and it would bother you.
> 
> You have a harder road to follow than most and I know it can be discouraging, frustrating, aggravating and, yes, depressing. But you can do this! Your track record of surviving hard times and challenges is currently 100%, so the odds are in your favor. One thing I discovered in having to wait until I was 46 to meet the man for me is that things fall into place, but only when they are meant to. I can’t tell you how many times I prayed to meet the right man for me...and how many times I was hurt trying to make the wrong one into the right one. But it happened, eventually. And it happened at the time in our lives we were both ready for it to happen. If it had happened any sooner, it wouldn’t have worked. So I hate to tell you to have patience, that the right job will happen, but it will. And only at its own time.
> 
> In the meantime, pull your loved ones close and focus on the good things and people in your life.They are easy to lose sight of when you see a lot of ugly, but they are there. And they are there for you, in your corner.
> 
> Never forget- you got this! And you have a bunch of ladies here sending you big hugs and positive vibes.


Beautifully written @BowieFan1971


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> My April stats:
> 
> Bags in:5
> - 2 Coach, Valextra, Nanushka, and one I’m going to share in a sec.
> Bags out: 2
> Bags for sale: 5
> 
> Net bags continues to hover around similar numbers, but there’s definitely some churn going on.


Congratulations on the stats Jereni.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your struggles and how others have treated you.
> 
> I do hope that you find a good therapist. Teletherapy has become increasingly popular during the pandemic and allows people to be treated by therapists outside of their own community. I don't know how comfortable you are with that but it has opened up some options. I saw a therapist in my town -- the only one that I have found to be really good-- and when she moved to another state I continued to see her. It has worked surprisingly well.



It's so hard to find the right therapist that I'm happy you got to keep yours when she moved away!    The phone appointments with my therapist have been lifesavers during the pandemic.



Kimbashop said:


> There is another bag that you might like called "The Florence" -- I can see it paired with one of your stylish dresses.
> 
> Also, congratulations on your gorgeous Lock Bag. It looks like a classic beauty in great condition.



+1 I can also see The Florence paired with @cowgirlsboots  lovely dresses.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your struggles and how others have treated you.
> 
> I do hope that you find a good therapist. Teletherapy has become increasingly popular during the pandemic and allows people to be treated by therapists outside of their own community. I don't know how comfortable you are with that but it has opened up some options. I saw a therapist in my town -- the only one that I have found to be really good-- and when she moved to another state I continued to see her. It has worked surprisingly well.





JenJBS said:


> It's so hard to find the right therapist that I'm happy you got to keep yours when she moved away!    The phone appointments with my therapist have been lifesavers during the pandemic.


Agree with you both about teletherapy   earlier this year I finally decided to see a therapist, and I didn't click with the one I was paired up with. It completely discouraged me from therapy for a while, but very recently decided to look into teletherapy so that I can look for therapists outside of my area too, therefore having more choices. I'm still looking for one, but it's comforting knowing that I have more options now.


----------



## jblended

Kimbashop said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your struggles and how others have treated you.
> 
> I do hope that you find a good therapist. Teletherapy has become increasingly popular during the pandemic and allows people to be treated by therapists outside of their own community. I don't know how comfortable you are with that but it has opened up some options. I saw a therapist in my town -- the only one that I have found to be really good-- and when she moved to another state I continued to see her. It has worked surprisingly well.





JenJBS said:


> It's so hard to find the right therapist that I'm happy you got to keep yours when she moved away!    The phone appointments with my therapist have been lifesavers during the pandemic.





afroken said:


> Agree with you both about teletherapy   earlier this year I finally decided to see a therapist, and I didn't click with the one I was paired up with. It completely discouraged me from therapy for a while, but very recently decided to look into teletherapy so that I can look for therapists outside of my area too, therefore having more choices. I'm still looking for one, but it's comforting knowing that I have more options now.



Thank you all for sharing. I agree with you. I'm a big proponent of therapy, particularly now as I feel that mental health is deteriorating for a lot of people during the lockdowns.


Spoiler: On my therapy experience



It's unfortunate that the therapist I went to managed to cause so much damage. I walked in with grief and walked out feeling hopeless and truly suicidal. I've never felt that way before. Instead of offering a safe space and a clear head, she judged me instantly and started to take away any hope I ever had (of finding a meaningful job, forming new friendships, and quite randomly she announced that I should not bother hoping for romance because nobody would see past my face). The issue I needed and specifically asked for support with was the one she never touched (i.e. the grief around all the people I've had pass away around me).
I'm not in a place to attempt therapy again. It's all too raw right now. But I do believe in it and know that it saves lives. For now, I simply can't take a gamble on another attempt because my mental health would deteriorate further if I got more of the same judgement. I hope that makes some sense.


I am relying more on my mum, who has been a gift like no other. And on my pocket friends here. This was the reason I posted my experience: I was blown away by how much better I felt after my interactions with friends here. I had to take a moment to say thanks. I constantly feel humbled and grateful to have had you all by my side as I navigated some really tough life experiences. I would never had expected that when I joined to talk about pretty bags.
Such a wonderful place, TPF, filled with the most incredible people.


----------



## jblended

Jereni said:


> The latest addition.... any guesses?
> 
> View attachment 5069648


Oooh, ohh...the one with the triangle handle? (no idea of the model name)

I returned to the forums in time for 2 reveals (the New Lock and this one)...couldn't have planned it better!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Thank you all for sharing. I agree with you. I'm a big proponent of therapy, particularly now as I feel that mental health is deteriorating for a lot of people during the lockdowns.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: On my therapy experience
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfortunate that the therapist I went to managed to cause so much damage. I walked in with grief and walked out feeling hopeless and truly suicidal. I've never felt that way before. Instead of offering a safe space and a clear head, she judged me instantly and started to take away any hope I ever had (of finding a meaningful job, forming new friendships, and quite randomly she announced that I should not bother hoping for romance because nobody would see past my face). The issue I needed and specifically asked for support with was the one she never touched (i.e. the grief around all the people I've had pass away around me).
> I'm not in a place to attempt therapy again. It's all too raw right now. But I do believe in it and know that it saves lives. For now, I simply can't take a gamble on another attempt because my mental health would deteriorate further if I got more of the same judgement. I hope that makes some sense.
> 
> 
> I am relying more on my mum, who has been a gift like no other. And on my pocket friends here. This was the reason I posted my experience: I was blown away by how much better I felt after my interactions with friends here. I had to take a moment to say thanks. I constantly feel humbled and grateful to have had you all by my side as I navigated some really tough life experiences. I would never had expected that when I joined to talk about pretty bags.
> Such a wonderful place, TPF, filled with the most incredible people.



HUGS. More HUGS. All the HUGS. Glad you had your mom, and that tPF has been a good, safe place for you.

As for that so called therapist...        Horrifying! She sounds beyond incompetent. Totally understandable that you can't risk anything close to that happening again. Again...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> You really make me want to sniff the next Dior bag I see!



Every time I see pictures of an older Dior bag my senses start to yearn for odorama and my fingertips itch to touch. 
Do the new Dior bags still have that heavenly scent? Somebody here certainly has a recent one: could you please check and tell me? I can only speak for the older ones that- when they have been stored well- have a signature scent: comforting and exciting at the same time, like a loving embrace. The scent always makes me feel totally at rest and giddy at the same time. I wished there was a perfume!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Wow ! It is gorgeous! What a nice presentation too. So happy for you!



Thank-you! The box is pretty inside, isn´t it? I enjoyed the unboxing very much. The seller certainly made an effort- highly appreciated!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> My April stats:
> 
> Bags in:5
> - 2 Coach, Valextra, Nanushka, and one I’m going to share in a sec.
> Bags out: 2
> Bags for sale: 5
> 
> Net bags continues to hover around similar numbers, but there’s definitely some churn going on.



You are perfectly curating your bag collection. I´m keeping my fingers crossed for your listed bags to sell fast and well.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> There is another bag that you might like called "The Florence" -- I can see it paired with one of your stylish dresses.
> 
> Also, congratulations on your gorgeous Lock Bag. It looks like a classic beauty in great condition.



The Florence is a very nice bag! I looked it up immediately. You are right, it would look very nice with most of my vintage outfits. I own a few true vintage bags- a lot humbler than the AOL- in this style and really love them. 
Thank-you! In my eyes the New Lock qualifies as a classic. So far I still have not scrutinized my bag (private purchase, so I´m stuck with it anyway), but it seems to be in very good condition- almost no rubbing to the corners, no obvious defects and the leather is very smooth to the touch.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thank you all for sharing. I agree with you. I'm a big proponent of therapy, particularly now as I feel that mental health is deteriorating for a lot of people during the lockdowns.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: On my therapy experience
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfortunate that the therapist I went to managed to cause so much damage. I walked in with grief and walked out feeling hopeless and truly suicidal. I've never felt that way before. Instead of offering a safe space and a clear head, she judged me instantly and started to take away any hope I ever had (of finding a meaningful job, forming new friendships, and quite randomly she announced that I should not bother hoping for romance because nobody would see past my face). The issue I needed and specifically asked for support with was the one she never touched (i.e. the grief around all the people I've had pass away around me).
> I'm not in a place to attempt therapy again. It's all too raw right now. But I do believe in it and know that it saves lives. For now, I simply can't take a gamble on another attempt because my mental health would deteriorate further if I got more of the same judgement. I hope that makes some sense.
> 
> 
> I am relying more on my mum, who has been a gift like no other. And on my pocket friends here. This was the reason I posted my experience: I was blown away by how much better I felt after my interactions with friends here. I had to take a moment to say thanks. I constantly feel humbled and grateful to have had you all by my side as I navigated some really tough life experiences. I would never had expected that when I joined to talk about pretty bags.
> Such a wonderful place, TPF, filled with the most incredible people.


I got so angry for you when I read what that therapist said. I am glad you realized she is an idiot and got out of there , never to go back.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Thank you all for sharing. I agree with you. I'm a big proponent of therapy, particularly now as I feel that mental health is deteriorating for a lot of people during the lockdowns.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: On my therapy experience
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfortunate that the therapist I went to managed to cause so much damage. I walked in with grief and walked out feeling hopeless and truly suicidal. I've never felt that way before. Instead of offering a safe space and a clear head, she judged me instantly and started to take away any hope I ever had (of finding a meaningful job, forming new friendships, and quite randomly she announced that I should not bother hoping for romance because nobody would see past my face). The issue I needed and specifically asked for support with was the one she never touched (i.e. the grief around all the people I've had pass away around me).
> I'm not in a place to attempt therapy again. It's all too raw right now. But I do believe in it and know that it saves lives. For now, I simply can't take a gamble on another attempt because my mental health would deteriorate further if I got more of the same judgement. I hope that makes some sense.
> 
> 
> I am relying more on my mum, who has been a gift like no other. And on my pocket friends here. This was the reason I posted my experience: I was blown away by how much better I felt after my interactions with friends here. I had to take a moment to say thanks. I constantly feel humbled and grateful to have had you all by my side as I navigated some really tough life experiences. I would never had expected that when I joined to talk about pretty bags.
> Such a wonderful place, TPF, filled with the most incredible people.



Your therapy experience is shocking. This therapist was simply an idiot! Practically telling you you are a monster and should stay hidden for the rest of your life. What did they study? From a distance it´s instant: "forget it! They have no clue", in the middle of the situation it must have been an almost lethal sledgehammer, only leaving you with a the smallest fibre of existence, barely big enough to doubt yourself. Please blank the time you spent with them out of your memory! Don´t let their ignorance hurt you!

Thank-you for being here @jblended !
Thank-you purseforum for being such a friendly place full of the nicest people. I´ve experienced understanding and encouragement more than once here, too and am very grateful.

@Kimbashop oh, you said "Teletherapy",I read "telepathy" and wondered...  therapy over the phone of course is a good option given you know whom you are talking to and that you are safe with this person.


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> HUGS. More HUGS. All the HUGS. Glad you had your mom, and that tPF has been a good, safe place for you.





dcooney4 said:


> I got so angry for you when I read what that therapist said. I am glad you realized she is an idiot and got out of there , never to go back.


Thank you. I must admit, I did not make that decision alone and certainly did not make it soon enough. This is a PhD therapist with a ton of experience, so I kept telling myself I should go back and try harder. I was a wreck after the final session and knew in my gut that this was all wrong (I only provided a snippet of the things she said, sadly there was much more).
It was a TPF friend whom I spoke to- following the last session and when I could barely stop crying for 5 minutes- who gave me the strength to trust my gut, and directed me to manage my own feelings rather than rely on professional support.
It's been rough all around, but it has certainly taught me that integrity, compassion and respect are rare qualities (though how can they possibly be, when we all have a basic human right to them).
All the more reason to be thankful for my good fortune that I have friends who were willing to step into that quicksand to pull me out of it. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> @Kimbashop oh, you said "Teletherapy",I read "telepathy" and wondered...




Edit: Returning to say that I'm still laughing at "telepathy"! That has made my day!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Thank you all for sharing. I agree with you. I'm a big proponent of therapy, particularly now as I feel that mental health is deteriorating for a lot of people during the lockdowns.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: On my therapy experience
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfortunate that the therapist I went to managed to cause so much damage. I walked in with grief and walked out feeling hopeless and truly suicidal. I've never felt that way before. Instead of offering a safe space and a clear head, she judged me instantly and started to take away any hope I ever had (of finding a meaningful job, forming new friendships, and quite randomly she announced that I should not bother hoping for romance because nobody would see past my face). The issue I needed and specifically asked for support with was the one she never touched (i.e. the grief around all the people I've had pass away around me).
> I'm not in a place to attempt therapy again. It's all too raw right now. But I do believe in it and know that it saves lives. For now, I simply can't take a gamble on another attempt because my mental health would deteriorate further if I got more of the same judgement. I hope that makes some sense.
> 
> 
> I am relying more on my mum, who has been a gift like no other. And on my pocket friends here. This was the reason I posted my experience: I was blown away by how much better I felt after my interactions with friends here. I had to take a moment to say thanks. I constantly feel humbled and grateful to have had you all by my side as I navigated some really tough life experiences. I would never had expected that when I joined to talk about pretty bags.
> Such a wonderful place, TPF, filled with the most incredible people.


In any field, there are people who are caring/conscientious/good at it, people who are mediocre/collecting a paycheck, and people who downright suck/are jaded/are mean/think they are being “honest”. You trusted that you would get someone who at least cared/would listen and unfortunately got someone who truly sucked. I am really sorry for that. I know others who got hooked up with and damaged by bad therapists and it is more than wrong for so many reasons.

I understand taking a break. But know that there are good therapists out there and that they can truly help. Please find one. My DH would not have gotten through the issues affecting his addiction, like his clinical depression, and gotten sober without one, nor would he be the caring, patient listener and partner he is today. We actually had a few visits with a therapist before and just after we got married to make sure we were on track and we are communicating properly. Our sessions with her made us aware of things about each other and how we interact that we didn’t know before, but that explained a lot. Glad we went to her.

Just like you would interview a potential employee, use a first visit to interview your therapist, knowing that they could very well suck. I know you hate to cause inconvenience to others, but this woman is dangerous, a loaded cannon, and people need to know this. If she is part of a group or network, let those in charge know what happened. If she advertises on a referral site, comment on your experience. This woman victimized you in the worst way by exploiting you in a raw, vulnerable state. Take your power back. Then maybe it will be easier to be open to another therapist, one who can truly help you.

Big hugs! Have faith and find grace with yourself. It will be ok and you got this, sister!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> I understand taking a break. But know that there are good therapists out there and that they can truly help.


Oh yes, I concur. A few years ago, a therapist helped me when I was dealing with tremendous grief and it is why I went back to therapy now. Unfortunately, I got a rotten apple and paid the price. I'd love to say I rebounded quickly, but honestly, I'm still trying to shake off some of what she has said and proposed. It's okay since I know I am thinking clearly, I have so much wonderful guidance from you all, and I trust that I will get through this (is there really any other choice in life?)
As you said, visit Pityville but do not stay for good! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> We actually had a few visits with a therapist before and just after we got married to make sure we were on track and we are communicating properly.


Brilliant idea! What I love most about it is that you both went in willing to learn and work together to build a healthy emotional "home". Inspirational. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> and people need to know this. If she is part of a group or network, let those in charge know what happened.


I'll be considering this. I don't want to damage her reputation or cut off her livelihood, yet she is in a position of authority over vulnerable people. I would, at the very least, like her to be supervised so that nobody else gets the walloping I did.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Big hugs! Have faith and find grace with yourself. It will be ok and you got this, sister!


Thank you so very much!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Thank you. I must admit, I did not make that decision alone and certainly did not make it soon enough. This is a PhD therapist with a ton of experience, so I kept telling myself I should go back and try harder. I was a wreck after the final session and knew in my gut that this was all wrong (I only provided a snippet of the things she said, sadly there was much more).
> It was a TPF friend whom I spoke to- following the last session and when I could barely stop crying for 5 minutes- who gave me the strength to trust my gut, and directed me to manage my own feelings rather than rely on external support.
> It's been rough all around, but it has certainly taught me that integrity, compassion and respect are rare qualities (though how can they possibly be, when we all have a basic human right to them).
> All the more reason to be thankful for my good fortune that I have friends who were willing to step into that quicksand to pull me out of it.


Yes, you need to trust your gut, but you do not have to shun external help and try to manage your feelings on your own. There are times where it is/feels too big to manage on your own and only someone in the outside, who is not living your subjective experience, can help you adjust your perspective so you can start to help yourself. That is what a therapist is supposed to do. She sucked at it....who cares about the letters behind her name or her “experience.” She must have skipped the “do no harm” pledge.

When you are ready, there is a therapist out there who can and will help you. Family and friends are great and can be wise and helpful, but don’t have the knowledge/skill set of someone trained to help. We will always be here to vent to and so will your mom, to  provide the good will and hugs, metaphorically and physically.


----------



## jblended

@BowieFan1971 I understand you completely. A professional who is trained in precisely these services is not the same as a buddy giving you a hug and telling you everything will be okay. 
I have a lot of respect for the profession and really do believe therapy saves lives (your example above is proof!); I'm just not going back down this road right now. That's not to say 'never again', but just 'not right now'.
And: Thank you for all the guidance! I promise, I am listening to everything everyone is saying.


----------



## Vintage Leather

April

Bags In: 0
Bags out: 3
Accessories In: 0
Accessories Out:  32
Total out: 365

April YTD
Bags In: 0
Bags Out: 4
Accessories In: 4
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 61
Total out : 645

This has been a crazy tough month, and I haven’t really had the bandwidth to put towards things the way they deserve. The Knight is really struggling with 1) being 15, and 2) VintageDaddy’s death, and 3) his uncle’s cancer, and 4) his best friend transitioning and using him as a therapist. So he’s been getting 95% of my attention and worry.  I haven’t bought anything while stressed! (The process of elimination is making shopping stressful, and I haven’t found anything I really love) 
But stats were boosted by consigning a few items, and that the charity shop did a pickup of over 200 items. 
I’ve almost got to my goal of “touching all the things!” I’ve opened all the boxes and unpacked and either eliminated, sold or displayed what I’ve found. I still have a few things left in Arete Cottage, I ran out of time to pack or eliminate them in December; goal is to get that in June. In May, I’ve got to be in the office for a block of 10 days so that’s going to be interesting.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Vintage Leather said:


> April
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 3
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out:  32
> Total out: 365
> 
> April YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 4
> Accessories In: 4
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 61
> Total out : 645
> 
> This has been a crazy tough month, and I haven’t really had the bandwidth to put towards things the way they deserve. The Knight is really struggling with 1) being 15, and 2) VintageDaddy’s death, and 3) his uncle’s cancer, and 4) his best friend transitioning and using him as a therapist. So he’s been getting 95% of my attention and worry.  I haven’t bought anything while stressed! (The process of elimination is making shopping stressful, and I haven’t found anything I really love)
> But stats were boosted by consigning a few items, and that the charity shop did a pickup of over 200 items.
> I’ve almost got to my goal of “touching all the things!” I’ve opened all the boxes and unpacked and either eliminated, sold or displayed what I’ve found. I still have a few things left in Arete Cottage, I ran out of time to pack or eliminate them in December; goal is to get that in June. In May, I’ve got to be in the office for a block of 10 days so that’s going to be interesting.


These are marvelous stats - congratulations!
And sending you hugs, it has been a rough month for you - I hope things get better.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> April
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 3
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out:  32
> Total out: 365
> 
> April YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 4
> Accessories In: 4
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 61
> Total out : 645
> 
> This has been a crazy tough month, and I haven’t really had the bandwidth to put towards things the way they deserve. The Knight is really struggling with 1) being 15, and 2) VintageDaddy’s death, and 3) his uncle’s cancer, and 4) his best friend transitioning and using him as a therapist. So he’s been getting 95% of my attention and worry.  I haven’t bought anything while stressed! (The process of elimination is making shopping stressful, and I haven’t found anything I really love)
> But stats were boosted by consigning a few items, and that the charity shop did a pickup of over 200 items.
> I’ve almost got to my goal of “touching all the things!” I’ve opened all the boxes and unpacked and either eliminated, sold or displayed what I’ve found. I still have a few things left in Arete Cottage, I ran out of time to pack or eliminate them in December; goal is to get that in June. In May, I’ve got to be in the office for a block of 10 days so that’s going to be interesting.


Parenting is never easy, even in the best of circumstances. You are doing a fantastic job! Don’t forget self-care...you can’t give to others if you don’t have anything left to give because you didn’t take care of yourself.

Big hugs!


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> April
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 3
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out:  32
> Total out: 365
> 
> April YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 4
> Accessories In: 4
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 61
> Total out : 645
> 
> This has been a crazy tough month, and I haven’t really had the bandwidth to put towards things the way they deserve. The Knight is really struggling with 1) being 15, and 2) VintageDaddy’s death, and 3) his uncle’s cancer, and 4) his best friend transitioning and using him as a therapist. So he’s been getting 95% of my attention and worry.  I haven’t bought anything while stressed! (The process of elimination is making shopping stressful, and I haven’t found anything I really love)
> But stats were boosted by consigning a few items, and that the charity shop did a pickup of over 200 items.
> I’ve almost got to my goal of “touching all the things!” I’ve opened all the boxes and unpacked and either eliminated, sold or displayed what I’ve found. I still have a few things left in Arete Cottage, I ran out of time to pack or eliminate them in December; goal is to get that in June. In May, I’ve got to be in the office for a block of 10 days so that’s going to be interesting.


I hope the knight gets a reprieve too. Sound like you both could use a vacation.


----------



## jblended

Vintage Leather said:


> April
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 3
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out:  32
> Total out: 365
> 
> April YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 4
> Accessories In: 4
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 61
> Total out : 645
> 
> This has been a crazy tough month, and I haven’t really had the bandwidth to put towards things the way they deserve. The Knight is really struggling with 1) being 15, and 2) VintageDaddy’s death, and 3) his uncle’s cancer, and 4) his best friend transitioning and using him as a therapist. So he’s been getting 95% of my attention and worry.  I haven’t bought anything while stressed! (The process of elimination is making shopping stressful, and I haven’t found anything I really love)
> But stats were boosted by consigning a few items, and that the charity shop did a pickup of over 200 items.
> I’ve almost got to my goal of “touching all the things!” I’ve opened all the boxes and unpacked and either eliminated, sold or displayed what I’ve found. I still have a few things left in Arete Cottage, I ran out of time to pack or eliminate them in December; goal is to get that in June. In May, I’ve got to be in the office for a block of 10 days so that’s going to be interesting.


Great stats! You have a ton on your plate- and have somehow been super productive in spite of it! Impressive!
I hope things ease up on you (and your Knight).


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> Thank you. I must admit, I did not make that decision alone and certainly did not make it soon enough. This is a PhD therapist with a ton of experience, so I kept telling myself I should go back and try harder. I was a wreck after the final session and knew in my gut that this was all wrong (I only provided a snippet of the things she said, sadly there was much more).
> It was a TPF friend whom I spoke to- following the last session and when I could barely stop crying for 5 minutes- who gave me the strength to trust my gut, and directed me to manage my own feelings rather than rely on professional support.
> It's been rough all around, but it has certainly taught me that integrity, compassion and respect are rare qualities (though how can they possibly be, when we all have a basic human right to them).
> All the more reason to be thankful for my good fortune that I have friends who were willing to step into that quicksand to pull me out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Returning to say that I'm still laughing at "telepathy"! That has made my day!


What a nasty and ugly person this therapist is. Sorry for my language, I could not help it. She’s in a position to help, and instead she uses that to exploit vulnerable people in the most painful way possible. I’m glad you left her. As @BowieFan1971 so brilliantly put, when you’re ready, there is a therapist out there who can help you. And when you want, you can always vent here. We are all ears


----------



## jblended

afroken said:


> What a nasty and ugly person this therapist is. Sorry for my language, I could not help it. She’s in a position to help, and instead she uses that to exploit vulnerable people in the most painful way possible. I’m glad you left her. As @BowieFan1971 so brilliantly put, when you’re ready, there is a therapist out there who can help you. And when you want, you can always vent here. We are all ears


I think she was unprepared and unqualified for my unique set of problems. It's truly a shame that she could not find compassion. She may not be an ugly person but rather simply a bad therapist. No doubt, she thought she was being honest and helpful. She did not consider how harsh it would be on my end. 
I'm just glad I stopped seeing her because she definitely made things much worse.
Thank you, dear @afroken !


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> A Tomas Maier?



Your TM MonaLisa Campana is in this week's Forum Round Up!      

It's purple this week, and none of my bags made the cut. That just means I need more purple bags, right? 
Actually it's probably a good thing - indicating that I'm leaving my comfort zone of black and purple bags. But I still want more purple bags...


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> I want to see!





Kimbashop said:


>





sherrylynn said:


> Open, open, open!!!





More bags said:


> Eeek, I’m just in time for a live reveal, open it! Please?





jblended said:


> Oooh, ohh...the one with the triangle handle? (no idea of the model name)
> 
> I returned to the forums in time for 2 reveals (the New Lock and this one)...couldn't have planned it better!



Sorry for the delay!!! Hadn’t seen many responses by the time I went to bed and so I forgot.

It’s actually not the triangle bag, it’s the medium bulb! In the soft yellow color. I realized the color actually went with a lot of my wardrobe, so I went for it and I’m glad I did. The bag is so easy and fluffy. I took out the knot that they tie the handle in and now the strap is extremely comfortable.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Sorry for the delay!!! Hadn’t seen many responses by the time I went to bed and so I forgot.
> 
> It’s actually not the triangle bag, it’s the medium bulb! In the soft yellow color. I realized the color actually went with a lot of my wardrobe, so I went for it and I’m glad I did. The bag is so easy and fluffy. I took out the knot that they tie the handle in and now the strap is extremely comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 5070258


What a great idea to untie the knot! I don't think I would have thought of that! It's a lovely color! This is a great choice!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Sorry for the delay!!! Hadn’t seen many responses by the time I went to bed and so I forgot.
> 
> It’s actually not the triangle bag, it’s the medium bulb! In the soft yellow color. I realized the color actually went with a lot of my wardrobe, so I went for it and I’m glad I did. The bag is so easy and fluffy. I took out the knot that they tie the handle in and now the strap is extremely comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 5070258



Love it!      Lovely spring and summer color! Excited to see how you style it!

Making a note to untie the knot in the handle... I want a small bulb in smooth black.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Ok struggling here . Portland leather goods just dropped their bucket bags and are doing a 30 percent off for Mothers day. I scored the already sold out small dune bucket , but I adore the terracotta color too. Do I go back and get that color too? I like the backpack but I know I will wear a bucket more or just stay with what I already ordered. I am sure the terracotta will sell out shortly too.


I was looking at that small bucket bag, extremely tempted, but I had trouble figuring out the dimensions. They say:

*H: 9" x W: 4.5" (bottom) x D: 11.5" (top opening)*

But looking at the photo, I think it's actually 9" wide by 11.5" high by 4.5" deep. Don't you think?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> That reminds me... the weirdest thing I ever carried in my bag - We used to go to an all you can eat buffet. You aren't supposed to take anything home from those places, but DH cajoled me into smuggling out fudge for him to eat later. I started carrying a plastic bag in my purse so I could carry fudge.
> 
> The other weird thing was a tooth when my son lost his during lunch.


I would definitely have smuggled the fudge too! 

When the dining room was open at the Lifecare Community where my mom lives, they sometimes used to serve really good chocolate chip cookies up at the buffet. Residents are not supposed to leave the dining room with food (and guests CERTAINLY aren't!) but Mr. PG was passionate about those cookies. They're from a local bakery, and I have to admit they're definitely worth the calories. So I'd do the same thing… though I never thought about a plastic bag!


----------



## JenJBS

What is your Purse Comfort Zone? Please feel free to be as detailed or general as you like, and to add or skip categories.

Color: Black and purple are my main comfort zone. The smaller the bag the more comfortable I am with it being brighter (ex: small bright red bag). I’m also comfortable with metallics. Green and pink are edging their way into my comfort zone. I’m too paranoid about really light colors getting stains/color transfer to be comfortable with them.

Size: Mini (NOT Nano) to medium. Small is my favorite. Large bags make me look like a little girl carrying her mom’s purse. Not a great look… And I don’t want to carry around that much stuff/weight.

Brands: (for me, this means I don’t worry about the leather or craftsmanship) Bottega Veneta. Ferragamo. Balenciaga. The Row. Polene. Fount. Maison Margiela. Aspinal of London. Gucci. Behno. Coach.

Styles: Bucket bags. Camera bags. Small messenger bags. Satchels. Clutches.

Material: Calfskin. Goatskin/chevre. Lambskin. Patent leather. Not exotic leathers.

Hardware: Rainbow. Gunmetal. Silver. Getting better with gold, depending on the color of the bag.

Condition: New. Pre-loved: NWT, NWOT, Like New, Excellent.

Price: True comfort zone is under $1000, and under $500 makes me happy. A brand new premier brand style I really love, I’ll stretch to $2000. That is my hard limit on bag spending. My HG retail price was $2500.00, but I paid around $1500.00 – brand new, Black Friday Sale. My BV Campana, and Ferragamo may have been over $2000.00 retail, but I got them well under that, pre-loved.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5067712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was an odd assortment of art supplies and regular stuff.


Great bag spill. And the frog, too! He (she???) has got real personality.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> It sold out so fast that the 15 minutes I took to decide it was gone. At least I got one. There is still a funky colored mini PLG tote I would like , but it is not a new color so I think I can wait and sleep on it, the color is called canyon and has a rugged look to it.


The one I missed out on is Sunflower. Such a happy color, and perfect for summer (summer here is foggy and chilly!)


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Sorry for the delay!!! Hadn’t seen many responses by the time I went to bed and so I forgot.
> 
> It’s actually not the triangle bag, it’s the medium bulb! In the soft yellow color. I realized the color actually went with a lot of my wardrobe, so I went for it and I’m glad I did. The bag is so easy and fluffy. I took out the knot that they tie the handle in and now the strap is extremely comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 5070258


Great warm weather color! Perfect for this shape.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Corsets and airport security...  I actually was wearing one when the alarm went off and to my great embarressment they made me take it off. Argh!!! This must have been one of the darkest moments of my life.


Ack! They made you take it off!!! That is terrible. I hope they brought you into a private room, and had a female security guard with you.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> April stats!
> *Bag in or out* - 0/0
> *Scarves in or out* - 0/0 - I did purchase one but it won't be here until next month, so I will count it then. At least I hope it gets here next month! It hasn't even been shipped yet!
> 
> Challenges:
> * Humorous or fun bags/ Spring colors/Pastel colors - I don't really have humorous or whimsical bags, or pastel colors - so I carried my super Fun and 'I like to carry this in the warm months' MZ Wallace in punch 6 times. I do love this bag, and I am tempted to buy a leather bag in a similar color... Oh hello lovely pink croc bag I remember seeing last month, that I don't need but gee it's so CUTE!!!
> 
> * Delicate bags - I carried my H Drag II (box leather) once, and the Dior Lady (lambskin) once.
> 
> I read (or listened to) 3 books - The Sandman (interesting and prompted me to read American God's again), Bag of Bones, and The Invisible Life of Addie LaRue - I LOVED this book! Thank you so much for the recommendation @BowieFan1971!
> I'm currently reading the previously mentioned American Gods and Anna Karenina (Audible).
> 
> The Great Basement Purge is 98% done!
> Yesterday St. Vincent de Paul came out and picked up almost a truck full of 'stuff'. Mr Cookie and I dragged it all out of the basement on Saturday, and whined all day Sunday because we were so sore. I still have a few things to go through (baby stuff and some decor items I need to get serious about), but ZOMG - I am SO glad it's out!
> View attachment 5068366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent Sunday sweeping, organizing/re-doing the wine glasses (we have a ridiculous number of wine glasses - but - parties!), and stacking boxes of wine, because I had racked some on Saturday.
> 
> Saturday - to add a special picquante to the day - the water heater pooped out, making a sizable puddle that kept growing until the plumber came. While waiting for the plumber, I alternately mopped, moved all the storage shelves (wine glasses and decanters), and then moved wine because I had space to put it in.


Congratulations on the Great Basement Purge! 

And hopefully there will be parties again later in the year. So yay to the wine glasses, and the wine.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> Strangest thing? Many moons ago, had test tubes (new ones) with alcohol in them in my purse


I'm sure there's a story behind that!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Co


JenJBS said:


> What is your Purse Comfort Zone? Please feel free to be as detailed or general as you like, and to add or skip categories.
> 
> Color: Black and purple are my main comfort zone. The smaller the bag the more comfortable I am with it being brighter (ex: small bright red bag). I’m also comfortable with metallics. Green and pink are edging their way into my comfort zone. I’m too paranoid about really light colors getting stains/color transfer to be comfortable with them.
> 
> Size: Mini (NOT Nano) to medium. Small is my favorite. Large bags make me look like a little girl carrying her mom’s purse. Not a great look… And I don’t want to carry around that much stuff/weight.
> 
> Brands: (for me, this means I don’t worry about the leather or craftsmanship) Bottega Veneta. Ferragamo. Balenciaga. The Row. Polene. Fount. Maison Margiela. Aspinal of London. Gucci. Behno. Coach.
> 
> Styles: Bucket bags. Camera bags. Small messenger bags. Satchels. Clutches.
> 
> Material: Calfskin. Goatskin/chevre. Lambskin. Patent leather. Not exotic leathers.
> 
> Hardware: Rainbow. Gunmetal. Silver. Getting better with gold, depending on the color of the bag.
> 
> Condition: New. Pre-loved: NWT, NWOT, Like New, Excellent.
> 
> Price: True comfort zone is under $1000, and under $500 makes me happy. A brand new premier brand style I really love, I’ll stretch to $2000. That is my hard limit on bag spending. My HG retail price was $2500.00, but I paid around $1500.00 – brand new, Black Friday Sale. My BV Campana, and Ferragamo may have been over $2000.00 retail, but I got them well under that, pre-loved.


Comfort zone...

Color- browns/tans, red, orange. Flat colors (no metallics or jeweled/sparkly). Black and navy, but not as staple basics to the degree of brown/tan. I like greens and blues, but not enough to buy bags in those colors. Can’t do pink, purple, white, pastels....they are not me even when I have taken the plunge.
Size- small/medium to medium. I have to fit what I need but I hate things sloshing around my bag
Style- bucket, satchel, tote. Hobo/boho/puddly unstructured bags annoy me.
Brands- Hermès, LV, Coach are probably my best fit style-wise overall. I like the quality of Ferragamo and Gucci too, but they veer into too ladylike or hobo/boho too much to be staple brands for me.
Price- almost exclusively pre-loved, so under $500 for sure, under $200 is my sweet spot. I have paid more for my Hermès and right at the $500 mark for the LV bag I love most. Never thought I would ever spend what I spent for my Hermès, but I never thought I would want an Hermès and have no interest for Chanel, the only other brand demanding the same prices pre-loved. Not a Dior girl, either...though I do really like CG’s New Lock and would choose that over a Chanel flap anytime.


----------



## baghabitz34

jblended said:


> Thank you all for sharing. I agree with you. I'm a big proponent of therapy, particularly now as I feel that mental health is deteriorating for a lot of people during the lockdowns.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: On my therapy experience
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfortunate that the therapist I went to managed to cause so much damage. I walked in with grief and walked out feeling hopeless and truly suicidal. I've never felt that way before. Instead of offering a safe space and a clear head, she judged me instantly and started to take away any hope I ever had (of finding a meaningful job, forming new friendships, and quite randomly she announced that I should not bother hoping for romance because nobody would see past my face). The issue I needed and specifically asked for support with was the one she never touched (i.e. the grief around all the people I've had pass away around me).
> I'm not in a place to attempt therapy again. It's all too raw right now. But I do believe in it and know that it saves lives. For now, I simply can't take a gamble on another attempt because my mental health would deteriorate further if I got more of the same judgement. I hope that makes some sense.
> 
> 
> I am relying more on my mum, who has been a gift like no other. And on my pocket friends here. This was the reason I posted my experience: I was blown away by how much better I felt after my interactions with friends here. I had to take a moment to say thanks. I constantly feel humbled and grateful to have had you all by my side as I navigated some really tough life experiences. I would never had expected that when I joined to talk about pretty bags.
> Such a wonderful place, TPF, filled with the most incredible people.


Sending you many hugs. Happy that your mom & tPF have been a happy, safe place for you.
The so-called therapist  Why would she do that to someone coming to her for help? It’s understandable you wanting to take a break & protect your mental health.


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> What is your Purse Comfort Zone? Please feel free to be as detailed or general as you like, and to add or skip categories.
> 
> Color: Black and purple are my main comfort zone. The smaller the bag the more comfortable I am with it being brighter (ex: small bright red bag). I’m also comfortable with metallics. Green and pink are edging their way into my comfort zone. I’m too paranoid about really light colors getting stains/color transfer to be comfortable with them.
> 
> Size: Mini (NOT Nano) to medium. Small is my favorite. Large bags make me look like a little girl carrying her mom’s purse. Not a great look… And I don’t want to carry around that much stuff/weight.
> 
> Brands: (for me, this means I don’t worry about the leather or craftsmanship) Bottega Veneta. Ferragamo. Balenciaga. The Row. Polene. Fount. Maison Margiela. Aspinal of London. Gucci. Behno. Coach.
> 
> Styles: Bucket bags. Camera bags. Small messenger bags. Satchels. Clutches.
> 
> Material: Calfskin. Goatskin/chevre. Lambskin. Patent leather. Not exotic leathers.
> 
> Hardware: Rainbow. Gunmetal. Silver. Getting better with gold, depending on the color of the bag.
> 
> Condition: New. Pre-loved: NWT, NWOT, Like New, Excellent.
> 
> Price: True comfort zone is under $1000, and under $500 makes me happy. A brand new premier brand style I really love, I’ll stretch to $2000. That is my hard limit on bag spending. My HG retail price woras $2500.00, but I paid around $1500.00 – brand new, Black Friday Sale. My BV Campana, and Ferragamo may have been over $2000.00 retail, but I got them well under that, pre-loved.


Comfort zone... off the top of my head:

Color - Black. I like red, blue and tan as well. I like my one bright pink bag, but have learned that purple, green, and orange don't work for me. Black is my favorite and always has been.  

Size - Medium. I don't mind small-ish, but I have to be able to get my things in it with out playing Tetris. That said, I'd rather have a little too small than too big... because I don't like my stuff all floating around getting mixed up and upside down. I want to reach in there and neatly/quickly grab what I'm looking for.  

Brands - Hermes, Ferragamo, Gucci, Dior, LV, Coach, and Just Campagne are the brands that have made me happy lately. 

Stlyes - Structured bags are my favorites, I want it to stand on its own. I like a top handle, and I like totes - but not super deep totes. 

Material - smooth, silky leathers.

Hardware - I don't really have a preference. 

Condition - I love a new bag, but I am completely fine with pre-owned so long as it's in great condition. I am willing to deal with a few slight imperfections. Plus when I run into the snow blower, I don't have a complete melt down over a small scratch, because it already might have a few. 

Price - It depends... I guess it really would depend on just how much I wanted it. I am as happy with my least expensive 'everyday' bag (Just Campagne Confort 1 tote) as I am with my most expensive 'everyday' bag (H Drag II), though the JC gets carried more often than the D.


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Your TM MonaLisa Campana is in this week's Forum Round Up!
> 
> It's purple this week, and none of my bags made the cut. That just means I need more purple bags, right?
> Actually it's probably a good thing - indicating that I'm leaving my comfort zone of black and purple bags. But I still want more purple bags...


Oh my goodness, one of my favourite bags made it!!!  Nobody does colours like BV.

You should also get into dark green bags  one of my favourite colours and surprisingly versatile.


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> What is your Purse Comfort Zone? Please feel free to be as detailed or general as you like, and to add or skip categories.
> 
> Color: Black and purple are my main comfort zone. The smaller the bag the more comfortable I am with it being brighter (ex: small bright red bag). I’m also comfortable with metallics. Green and pink are edging their way into my comfort zone. I’m too paranoid about really light colors getting stains/color transfer to be comfortable with them.
> 
> Size: Mini (NOT Nano) to medium. Small is my favorite. Large bags make me look like a little girl carrying her mom’s purse. Not a great look… And I don’t want to carry around that much stuff/weight.
> 
> Brands: (for me, this means I don’t worry about the leather or craftsmanship) Bottega Veneta. Ferragamo. Balenciaga. The Row. Polene. Fount. Maison Margiela. Aspinal of London. Gucci. Behno. Coach.
> 
> Styles: Bucket bags. Camera bags. Small messenger bags. Satchels. Clutches.
> 
> Material: Calfskin. Goatskin/chevre. Lambskin. Patent leather. Not exotic leathers.
> 
> Hardware: Rainbow. Gunmetal. Silver. Getting better with gold, depending on the color of the bag.
> 
> Condition: New. Pre-loved: NWT, NWOT, Like New, Excellent.
> 
> Price: True comfort zone is under $1000, and under $500 makes me happy. A brand new premier brand style I really love, I’ll stretch to $2000. That is my hard limit on bag spending. My HG retail price was $2500.00, but I paid around $1500.00 – brand new, Black Friday Sale. My BV Campana, and Ferragamo may have been over $2000.00 retail, but I got them well under that, pre-loved.


*Color*: Black, purple, and dark green are my main comfort zone. I also like red, navy, taupe, grey, burgundy, and brown. I’m okay with orange. Not very comfortable wearing metallic or pink bags.

*Size*: Prefer small and medium sized bags.

*Brands*: Balenciaga, Bottega Veneta, and The Row are my favourite. I also like Aspinal of London, Polene, Mulberry, Proenza Schouler, Coach, and Massaccesi. For Fendi, I only like their Selleria line and Spy bags. I love the designs of Ferragamo bags, but haven’t had great experiences with the ones I purchased in the past. Based on their great reviews, and the fact that I had really good experiences with their shoes and scarves, I think I may have been unlucky and am willing to give their bags a try again. Brands I want to try are Deadly Ponies, Fount, and Mansur Gavriel (cloud clutch).

*Styles*: Hobos, slouchy shoulder bags (with a bit of structure), vintage-inspired, hand/arm carry styles, crossbody, messenger-styles, bucket

*Material*: Calfskin, goatskin/chevre, lambskin. Not into patent or saffiano.

*Hardware*: Silver, gold, gunmetal

*Condition*: New, like-new, excellent

*Price*: I’m comfortable paying under $500 for a bag. I can stretch up to $1000 if I really like a style. I’ve only paid more than $1000 on two bags, I got all my bags either on sale or pre-loved. I won’t go over $1000 again no matter how much I like a bag, as this could be a dangerous rabbit hole!


----------



## mariliz11

JenJBS said:


> What is your Purse Comfort Zone? Please feel free to be as detailed or general as you like, and to add or skip categories.
> 
> Color: Black and purple are my main comfort zone. The smaller the bag the more comfortable I am with it being brighter (ex: small bright red bag). I’m also comfortable with metallics. Green and pink are edging their way into my comfort zone. I’m too paranoid about really light colors getting stains/color transfer to be comfortable with them.
> 
> Size: Mini (NOT Nano) to medium. Small is my favorite. Large bags make me look like a little girl carrying her mom’s purse. Not a great look… And I don’t want to carry around that much stuff/weight.
> 
> Brands: (for me, this means I don’t worry about the leather or craftsmanship) Bottega Veneta. Ferragamo. Balenciaga. The Row. Polene. Fount. Maison Margiela. Aspinal of London. Gucci. Behno. Coach.
> 
> Styles: Bucket bags. Camera bags. Small messenger bags. Satchels. Clutches.
> 
> Material: Calfskin. Goatskin/chevre. Lambskin. Patent leather. Not exotic leathers.
> 
> Hardware: Rainbow. Gunmetal. Silver. Getting better with gold, depending on the color of the bag.
> 
> Condition: New. Pre-loved: NWT, NWOT, Like New, Excellent.
> 
> Price: True comfort zone is under $1000, and under $500 makes me happy. A brand new premier brand style I really love, I’ll stretch to $2000. That is my hard limit on bag spending. My HG retail price was $2500.00, but I paid around $1500.00 – brand new, Black Friday Sale. My BV Campana, and Ferragamo may have been over $2000.00 retail, but I got them well under that, pre-loved.




*Color*: Black, brown and grey are my main comfort zone. I also really really love ivory and baby pink but tend to admire those bags in my closet and not carry as much because I fear stains/color transfer.

*Size*: Small-ish (think LV pochette) to medium. I only carry larger bags when traveling so I can throw everything or a laptop inside

*Brands*: Gucci, Balenciaga, Saint Laurent, Chloe, Louis Vuitton and Michael Kors for work/everyday looks

*Styles*: Shoulder bags (chain preferrably), bucket bags, camera bags, pochette-style cross body bags, top handle bags that can be carried with a strap

*Material*: Soft grain, caviar leather - calfskin, lambskin, canvas

*Hardware*: Silver and bronzed gold

*Condition*: New, Pre-loved: Never worn or like new

*Price*: I have paid anything in between $300-2,200 I think. Sweet spot is between 400-800 for quality/price correlation but if it’s a HG I would gladly pay up to $1,500 without hesitation or thinking I must save before


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> What a great idea to untie the knot! I don't think I would have thought of that! It's a lovely color! This is a great choice!





JenJBS said:


> Love it!      Lovely spring and summer color! Excited to see how you style it!
> 
> Making a note to untie the knot in the handle... I want a small bulb in smooth black.



Thank you both! Yeah it’s funny but the knot, while cute in a photo of the bag on its own, always made my roll my eyes because how would you hold the bag like that? It at least would need to be off center.

When the SA and I played with the bag in the store, we tried out a bunch of different approaches with the strap and it’s actually quite versatile.

I’ll post more photos in a few.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## baghabitz34

April Stats:
2 bags in: 1 Coach, 1 Kate Spade. Both Mother’s Day gifts to myself
1 bag out: MK Mercer Duffle in dark cherry. Nothing wrong with the bag, just hadn’t used it since 2018. It was time to move it out.
1 bag possibly out: Fendi 3jours. A beautiful bag, but it’s hard to pair with my wardrobe & I haven’t used it in 2 years.
0 pairs of shoes in. 0 pairs of shoes out.
Read Stephen King’s The Outsider. Used to be an avid fan, slowly getting back into his books.

I used 10 different bags this month.

The only April challenge I did was carry bags that make you happy, like this one:


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I was looking at that small bucket bag, extremely tempted, but I had trouble figuring out the dimensions. They say:
> 
> *H: 9" x W: 4.5" (bottom) x D: 11.5" (top opening)*
> 
> But looking at the photo, I think it's actually 9" wide by 11.5" high by 4.5" deep. Don't you think?
> 
> View attachment 5070317


I do think so! I went by the photo rather then the size. The prices are to good right now. I am tempted to get something to paint at these prices, before they go back up.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> What is your Purse Comfort Zone? Please feel free to be as detailed or general as you like, and to add or skip categories.
> 
> Color: Black and purple are my main comfort zone. The smaller the bag the more comfortable I am with it being brighter (ex: small bright red bag). I’m also comfortable with metallics. Green and pink are edging their way into my comfort zone. I’m too paranoid about really light colors getting stains/color transfer to be comfortable with them.
> 
> Size: Mini (NOT Nano) to medium. Small is my favorite. Large bags make me look like a little girl carrying her mom’s purse. Not a great look… And I don’t want to carry around that much stuff/weight.
> 
> Brands: (for me, this means I don’t worry about the leather or craftsmanship) Bottega Veneta. Ferragamo. Balenciaga. The Row. Polene. Fount. Maison Margiela. Aspinal of London. Gucci. Behno. Coach.
> 
> Styles: Bucket bags. Camera bags. Small messenger bags. Satchels. Clutches.
> 
> Material: Calfskin. Goatskin/chevre. Lambskin. Patent leather. Not exotic leathers.
> 
> Hardware: Rainbow. Gunmetal. Silver. Getting better with gold, depending on the color of the bag.
> 
> Condition: New. Pre-loved: NWT, NWOT, Like New, Excellent.
> 
> Price: True comfort zone is under $1000, and under $500 makes me happy. A brand new premier brand style I really love, I’ll stretch to $2000. That is my hard limit on bag spending. My HG retail price was $2500.00, but I paid around $1500.00 – brand new, Black Friday Sale. My BV Campana, and Ferragamo may have been over $2000.00 retail, but I got them well under that, pre-loved.



For me it might actually be easier to do this by what I don’t like, lol.

*Color: *not neons, or yellowy beiges

*Size: *just not oversized, and not a short strap on a larger bag

*Brands: *not MK, with a few exceptions... never seen much I like from Miu Miu, Givenchy, Gucci, or LV either

*Styles: *just not a basic, open box tote... also not short-strap baguettes/hobos

*Material: *just not patent leather

*Hardware: *just not aged ruthenium

*Condition: *I can do a range depending on how bad I want the bag

*Price: *if I’m being brutally honest, I’d pay up to 10k for a bag I want. Yes this is ridiculous but hopefully I’m in a safe space here lol. I also work hella hard at my job, make bank, get regular promotions, don’t have kids, and own a house much cheaper than all my peers, so... money is choices and all that


----------



## baghabitz34

ElainePG said:


> I'm sure there's a story behind that!


We - boyfriend at the time & several friends - went to see the movie Beerfest. Everybody in the theater brought drinks, including whole bottles of wine & cases of beer. It was a good time, although I don’t remember a thing about the movie!


----------



## dcooney4

Consignment didn’t sell anything else so here are my totals . Not counting anything that is not here , as it may not stay.
April Stats
Bags in 0 
Bags out 8
Slgs in 0 
Slgs out 1


----------



## dcooney4

Comfort Zone
Color- Black , Blue, Burgundy, Brown with a sprinkle of brighter solid colored bags. 
Size - small to Medium
Brands- Portland Leather Goods, Mz Wallace, Louis Vuitton, Mulberry, Prada, Gucci, Jerome Dreyfuss , and others
Style- prefer bags that can be handheld but have a Crossbody strap.  I like a lot of styles but prefer a bit of structure.
Material- Leather, Nylon or coated canvas. Not a fan of faux leather. 
Hardware- Silver, gunmetal or gold but preferably not a very yellow gold . 
Condition - New unless it’s a fantastic find. 
Price- This one is tough because for the right bag I will spend more. On average less then $500.00 but my Lv were all bought in the store as are my other premium bags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Checking in after a few months away. I love my new role and it’s been keeping me busy.

I have no chance on catching up on the thread so I’m sending many hugs and hoping you are all doing well!

My stats for bags are nothing new. I still want a replacement for the black Chanel I sold and perhaps an LD. But my zest for bag acquisition has gone to zero for three reasons: I’m not intrigued by current designs, my current bags are languishing due to a severely Covid reduced travel / social schedule and I *really* do love what I have.

What I have done (other than work LOL!)is get much more fit. I shed the quarantine pounds and have been working on body comp, body shape and functional fitness.

Anyone else working hard on fitness right now?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Checking in after a few months away. I love my new role and it’s been keeping me busy.
> 
> I have no chance on catching up on the thread so I’m sending many hugs and hoping you are all doing well!
> 
> My stats for bags are nothing new. I still want a replacement for the black Chanel I sold and perhaps an LD. But my zest for bag acquisition has gone to zero for three reasons: I’m not intrigued by current designs, my current bags are languishing due to a severely Covid reduced travel / social schedule and I *really* do love what I have.
> 
> What I have done (other than work LOL!)is get much more fit. I shed the quarantine pounds and have been working on body comp, body shape and functional fitness.
> 
> Anyone else working hard on fitness right now?


I tell myself every Sunday that tomorrow is the day I start running again. Does that count?


----------



## Jereni

Mod shots of the new BV bulb...










And a bag spill!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Mod shots of the new BV bulb...
> 
> View attachment 5070640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070644
> 
> 
> And a bag spill!
> View attachment 5070645


Oh such a pretty bag and wow it can fit a lot.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Taupe can be a summertime bag color. ❤️Laurel Dasso


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> Sorry for the delay!!! Hadn’t seen many responses by the time I went to bed and so I forgot.
> 
> It’s actually not the triangle bag, it’s the medium bulb! In the soft yellow color. I realized the color actually went with a lot of my wardrobe, so I went for it and I’m glad I did. The bag is so easy and fluffy. I took out the knot that they tie the handle in and now the strap is extremely comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 5070258



Congratulations! This bag looks like the perfect choice for you! Can´t wait to see mod shots!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Oh such a pretty bag and wow it can fit a lot.


+1


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Ack! They made you take it off!!! That is terrible. I hope they brought you into a private room, and had a female security guard with you.


They took me into some curtained off very small cubicle, 2 female security guards. They obviously found it very amusing to see me struggle out of it and my waistline expand. One quick look at the corset, a longer one at my waist and I was allowed to put it back on. Again they didn´t avert their eyes. It wasn´t a nice experience at all. Having power and enjoy it...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Co
> 
> Comfort zone...
> 
> Color- browns/tans, red, orange. Flat colors (no metallics or jeweled/sparkly). Black and navy, but not as staple basics to the degree of brown/tan. I like greens and blues, but not enough to buy bags in those colors. Can’t do pink, purple, white, pastels....they are not me even when I have taken the plunge.
> Size- small/medium to medium. I have to fit what I need but I hate things sloshing around my bag
> Style- bucket, satchel, tote. Hobo/boho/puddly unstructured bags annoy me.
> Brands- Hermès, LV, Coach are probably my best fit style-wise overall. I like the quality of Ferragamo and Gucci too, but they veer into too ladylike or hobo/boho too much to be staple brands for me.
> Price- almost exclusively pre-loved, so under $500 for sure, under $200 is my sweet spot. I have paid more for my Hermès and right at the $500 mark for the LV bag I love most. Never thought I would ever spend what I spent for my Hermès, but I never thought I would want an Hermès and have no interest for Chanel, the only other brand demanding the same prices pre-loved. Not a Dior girl, either...though I do really like CG’s *New Lock and would choose that over a Chanel flap anytime.*



You took the words right out of my mouth @BowieFan1971 ! I´m not a Chanel girl, not at all.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

April Challenges and Stats:

I wore each of my fun whimsical bags.
I wore each of my spring colors bags. Only once, not twice.
I wore each of my delicate bags. Only once, not twice.

I made sure to let my best friend know how much I appreciate her. 

One bag out. RM circle bag.
One bag in. Olene Numero Dix.

SLGs out: None.
SLGs in: None.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> What is your Purse Comfort Zone? Please feel free to be as detailed or general as you like, and to add or skip categories.
> 
> Color: Black and purple are my main comfort zone. The smaller the bag the more comfortable I am with it being brighter (ex: small bright red bag). I’m also comfortable with metallics. Green and pink are edging their way into my comfort zone. I’m too paranoid about really light colors getting stains/color transfer to be comfortable with them.
> 
> Size: Mini (NOT Nano) to medium. Small is my favorite. Large bags make me look like a little girl carrying her mom’s purse. Not a great look… And I don’t want to carry around that much stuff/weight.
> 
> Brands: (for me, this means I don’t worry about the leather or craftsmanship) Bottega Veneta. Ferragamo. Balenciaga. The Row. Polene. Fount. Maison Margiela. Aspinal of London. Gucci. Behno. Coach.
> 
> Styles: Bucket bags. Camera bags. Small messenger bags. Satchels. Clutches.
> 
> Material: Calfskin. Goatskin/chevre. Lambskin. Patent leather. Not exotic leathers.
> 
> Hardware: Rainbow. Gunmetal. Silver. Getting better with gold, depending on the color of the bag.
> 
> Condition: New. Pre-loved: NWT, NWOT, Like New, Excellent.
> 
> Price: True comfort zone is under $1000, and under $500 makes me happy. A brand new premier brand style I really love, I’ll stretch to $2000. That is my hard limit on bag spending. My HG retail price was $2500.00, but I paid around $1500.00 – brand new, Black Friday Sale. My BV Campana, and Ferragamo may have been over $2000.00 retail, but I got them well under that, pre-loved.


my comfort zone
Color: Almost every color except beige. Beige doesn't go with my skintone. I don't wear beige clothes so I don't carry beige or off-white purses. I like color. There are some bags I think are too flashy for me and I won't carry them. Often I love them when I first see them; then I start feeling self-conscious about them. These are usually multi-colored bags. I feel more comfortable with blues, greens and purples than reds, oranges and yellow, as those colors seem more attention getting. I still like to carry them though.

Size: small to medium. Very small and very large purses don't look good on me, and don't function with what I have to carry. At the very least, I like to be able to fit sunglasses in my bag.

Brands: I'm fine with most brands, but I'm a bit of a snob when it comes to cheap brands, like Fossil, Hobo, and bags sold by clothing stores like Gap and Banana Republic. I've seen nice bags from these brands but I feel more comfortable with contemporary and premier brands. Because of my price limitations, I don't have a lot of premier bags. I have mostly Coach, both vintage and modern, along with Balenciaga, Bottega Veneta, Henri Bendel, Michael Kors, kate spade, Brahmin, Reed Krakoff, Longchamp, Dooney & Bourke. I have Chanel and Tiffany slgs. I wouldn't mind some other premier brands but they are generally more than I'm willing to spend, especially since I don't know if I'd like them.

Styles: Shoulder bags and hobos are my favorites. I love drawstrings. I'm fine with flap bags. I don't need a tote. With few exceptions, I don't care for hand carry only, for practicality purposes. I like small bags worn crossbody. I don't like large bags worn crossbody. Generally the bigger the bag, the shorter I like the strap.

Material: Leather. The quality of the leather is important but I will sometimes choose a bag that doesn't have the best leather because I love the color and style. I have a few fabric bags. They serve a purpose.

Hardware: I like most colors of hardware except very bright gold. It's important that I feel the color of the hardware complements the color of the bag.

Condition: It depends on how cheap the bag is. If I can get a bargain and I think I can restore the bag, I'm fine with bags in pretty bad condition. This is especially true if it is vintage Coach because I know how to fix those. I usually judge it by how much I could sell it for if my rehab doesn't work.

Price: under $500. The only bags I've spent more than $500 for were returned. I feel very comfortable around $350. I don't deliberate much about bags in that price range; I just buy them. This is why I don't have many premier bags. The most any bag I currently own cost is around $400. I have several Coaches in my collection that cost less than $25 each.


----------



## whateve

my April stats

Bags in 2 (the pink Coach I bought at the end of March, and a Brahmin I haven't completely decided to keep)
bags out 0
slgs in 0
slgs out 3



ytd
bags in 4
bags out 0
slgs in 1
slgs out 4

I carried 16 bags this month. Most were spring colors.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My Purse Comfort Zone


Color: Black, black, black....  brown, leopard and to my great amazement mustard. When I feel very daring (or a certain outfit simply needs the colour): red, green,  navy, white...
I don´t do pastel colours. Period. (Ok, I have a vintage bag I painted light pink, but only because I wanted to wear the comfy light pink mules that go so well with the vintage dress and that I wouldn´t wear in any other context, either.)

Size: Medium to Large. Small only if the bag is a collector´s piece. I can´t handle really small bags.

Brands: Dior (from the Galliano era), YSL (Tom Ford era), brands that don´t exist anymore like Goldpfeil and Jaguar, unbranded vintage bags.

Shape: shoulder bag (recently I´m in love with rectangular with chain), top handle bag (preferrably frame bag), doctor bag, shoulder bag in the "Baguette" style- and they all end up carried on the arm.
Crossbody does not really work for me. For travelling I sometimes add a wide strap to a top handle bag and crossbody it to have my hands free- sheer necessity.

Material: Leather, pony fur, I really like vintage exotics. I like patent, too. (And am aware it will go sticky at some point.)

Hardware: silver! I own some bags with gold hardware that always force me to take an effort to combine them correctly and still I cringe, because my 24/7 jewellery is silver. The mustard patent New Lock with the gold hardware is the exeption. It looks totally natural on me.

Condition: Pre-loved- as good as possible, I don´t mind having to clean a bag up to do small repairs as long as the price reflects its condition.

Price: comfort zone for premier designer is under 250 Euro, I go up to 450 Euro when I´m really keen on a bag, but the guilt starts kicking in... I only ever paid more than this twice: for the Dior saddle and very recently for the large New Lock.
For vintage bags my comfort zone is under 50 Euro, under 30 Euro makes me happy.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> *April stats*
> Nothing in or out
> 
> *YTD stats*
> Bags in: 2
> Bags out: 6
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal update. TW: depression
> 
> 
> 
> Resisted around 10 bag offers from friends and family for my birthday, but it wasn't too hard as I seem to be battling the most severe depression I've ever experienced. At one point, I packed up all my bags to donate because I was feeling extremely apathetic. Thankfully my mum stepped in to remind me that my collection represents the places I've lived and would be irreplaceable.
> 
> My three attempts at therapy since Jan had left me near suicidal (not all therapists are good, just like every other industry, and I have entirely given up on that route). That compounded with the sheer discrimination I am facing as I attempt to re-enter the job market has left me devastated (whatever the rules on paper, people do not hide their disgust at my disfigured face, nor am I oblivious to the gossip fodder I will be once I answer their questions about my accident).
> 
> My high point has been the virtual embrace I have received from my pocket friends here. On days when I was really low and had lost all sense of self worth, I would find a PM saying just the right words to give me hope; other times I reached out with a question and got sage advice. When my health suddenly plummeted, I returned from hospital to a stream of PMs with anecdotes and well wishes, reminding me that I was being thought of. What an absolute gift that was.
> My virtual friends on here offered me a safe space, free of judgement, along with kindness and patience that is far greater than I deserved. To you, I am deeply indebted.
> 
> Now I am focusing on trying to get my health back, being grateful that somehow we managed to get my mum to move in with me during a pandemic!!!, and just how lucky I am to be a part of this community where everyone is so genuinely nice. Hopefully I'll be able to enjoy my bags again soon, as that will be the mark of my old self returning.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not at all caught up on the thread but sincerely hope that everyone is safe and well.


Just sent you a PM.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> These are great! Thanks for the inspiration. I'm going to try to rotate through my bags, *even if it means carrying a Kelly to the grocery store*.


If you carry a Kelly to your grocery store, will anyone recognize it?


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Even if you were feeling sorry for yourself, so what? Everyone is entitled to feel sorry for themselves every now and again. You just need to stop at some point. *You can visit Pityville any time you like, just don’t buy a house there.*


I absolutely LOVE this advice! 

Gotta say… I am constantly in awe of the wise women on this thread.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ta-da!
> 
> The postman handed me a box and the magic sound of New Lock chains could be heard...
> (My brain said "check, it´s authentic!")
> View attachment 5069267
> 
> 
> Unboxing time:
> 
> View attachment 5069268
> 
> 
> ...the scent of Dior started to fill my room, all my senses and make me dizzy with joy...
> 
> View attachment 5069269
> View attachment 5069270
> View attachment 5069271
> 
> 
> ...here she is! I haven´t expected her "with a magnifying glass" yet, but I´m sure she is fine.
> 
> View attachment 5069272
> 
> 
> Yess! That´s what I wanted!
> 
> View attachment 5069273
> 
> 
> I think i´m happy!


Wow! She's a beauty!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Sorry for the delay!!! Hadn’t seen many responses by the time I went to bed and so I forgot.
> 
> It’s actually not the triangle bag, it’s the medium bulb! In the soft yellow color. I realized the color actually went with a lot of my wardrobe, so I went for it and I’m glad I did. The bag is so easy and fluffy. I took out the knot that they tie the handle in and now the strap is extremely comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 5070258


How lovely and buttery! Congrats!


----------



## More bags

*April & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*

April Challenges
Delicate Bags
Red Lambskin WOC - 1x
Metallic Camera Case - 1x
Vintage Snakeskin clutch - 0

Showing Significant Other appreciation - yes

Carried 13 bags, many more days of not leaving the house between older DS’ school switching to school from home, younger DS’ quarantine/school from home, starting a new job (working from home), starting a new volunteer mentor role; didn’t wear my totes and snakeskin clutch
Exited 73 items - including 4 large bags of paper shredding (yay for cleaning out the filing cabinet), magazines, books, household items, sports equipment, makeup, etc.
*Apr 2021 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
Scarves - 2 in, 0 out  celebrating my new job

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## 880

@Vintage Leather, congrats on your wonderful stats despite what sounds like a harrowing couple of months! Hope your Knight is okay. He sounds very mature and supportive of his friend.

@Sparkletastic, I find when I’m very into fitness, the bags seem less important. But RTW on the other hand Pops back up if only bc you can then fit into so many more things 



cowgirlsboots said:


> The mustard patent New Lock with the gold hardware is the exeption. It looks totally natural on me.


An item that looks natural, as if it was born for you, is fabulous at any price you feel comfortable spending
i love your entire post!

@More bags, congrats on your shredding! Wow!

@afroken, @cowgirlsboots, +1 goldpfeil. In the 1950s, Christian Dior entered into license agreement with goldpfeil to produce CD bags. Also loved other discontinued brands . The nameswill come to me eventuallu. . . I’m thinking either Seeger or kroll?

@JenJBS, purse comfort zone. . . Wow. Theres a lot of fun stuff to unpack in that topic!   Apologies I’m advance as I won’t be nearly as organized or compact As @Sparkletastic or others who have responded.

COLOR:
@whateve, I read your post above and started laughing bc my comfort zone is no bright colors but plenty of taupe beige, chestnut, bitterseeet brown, gray, blue gray, and black. 

BRAND/ PRICE: (325-7000 usd, with a preference for no more than 5K max)
re prices: I’m fond of bargains (it’s all relative) on premier bags. In 2008 and 2010, I got a BBK28  for 2K and a Vache natural 30B for 3500. My most expensive H bag is 7K for a black barenia 30B in great condition in 2020, refurbished and hw brushed by @docride. Thats high for me. Last year, during covid summer, when it seemed no one was buying H bags, I got some better premier bargains Starting at 600 usd (A barenia trim and a crinoline one). there were some structurally sound kelly bags for 5K As late as November. That just needed a bit of color correction.

So they were not cheap, but they’re desirable bags that I could consign for a profit. I also saw a variety of bolides for 1500, but didn’t bite. My H porosus croc chaine d’ancre, in pristine condition, was 1200 usd only a few years ago, so prices in 2021 in general have jumped A lot (I blame the idiotic rise of chanel for bumping up vintage prices everywhere). It’s especially outrageous, in the case of chanel, bc in 2001 or so, I remember getting a brand new seasonal WOC in a very cute sexy olive treated canvas for 150 usd at the biannual chanel 60 % off sales at the boutique. (around that time a PST was 900? And ten years later, getting a shearling chanel on sale at Bergdorfs for maybe 700 usd. So, wow. Prices.

BRAND:
DH fell in love with Duret.com, a hand crafted atelier in Paris and ordered a custom dark gray Buffalo (Dalmatian dye) bag for me. We’ve already had numerous calls and emails with Duret, and I have a feeling that it will be my most beautifully crafted bag. He’s already sourced four or five hides for us to choose. (And he offered Buffalo Dalmatian in green and blue also). Custom thread, custom lining. Beautiful sellier lines. a bit less expensive than retail premier bags for a lot more Quality. JMO.

two of my favorite bags were BV inspired large pouches (Etsy)  for about 325 each. I love them and use them. I also love Leibskind sp? The leather is thick, rich, sturdy and the shoulder drop is forgiving. And, they really last.

I‘m also fond of Suarez, a NY store, for exotics, particularly matte alligator.

im was thinking of adding a Dior bag at some point, but it would have to be an amazing deal in a unique fabrication. Perhaps in a few years I’ll be able to find an art bag that I like, but I’m not holding my breath. I’m not convinced I would ever spend more that 1250 for a Dior Bc I’m not sure the ones I like will hold their value. Also they may be too lady like for my style. But, on the other hand, I’m tempted by a fun book tote. . . Which is perhaps the most idiotic in terms of material/ price.

SIZE/STYLE
sadly, I’m in between sizes, and wear a variety of styles. The 32 HAC is a better size for me than the 30 or 35 B, but the shorter handles are not as practical. The BV cabat sizes never worked for me, and though I like some slouch, it creates the deep black hole or everything falling out problems. I like handheld bc I’m fond of RTW, and shoulder straps mess with that: but crossbody is so convenient. But. I’m not fond of practical cross bodies like the Evelyne (though I do carry one sometimes). They look conservative, preppy on me. The 29 evelyn is too small; the 33 is too big. The 35 Victoria and the JPG shoulder B are too deep. And bc I have a big shoulder, lots of shoulder drops are too short. As for totes, the goyard PM and the LV MM are too small and rhe GMs are enormous. . . It’s like Goldilocks.

MATERIAL/CONDITION: anything goes. but I’m oddly not fond of aged goat.  I currently don’t have an ostrich, but I loved the, for being lightweight, durable, water friendly. I have Docride weatherproof almost all my H bags.( And, perhaps my experience is unique, YMMV, but none of my bags have ever been rejected from H spa or more extensive work). Since I prefer patinated heritage saddle leather, I’m fine with cosmetic flaws or wear to the skin so long as it’s structurally sound (Stitches, handles, corners, no dry rot, no excessive driness on on the edges and arms etc). I don’t buy any expensive ore loved  bag without running it by some TPFers who are much more knowledgeable than I am.

HW: neutral so black or brushed phw is my preference. Duret was adamant that his professional recommendation is shiny palladium, and I decided I would go with his suggestions. . . As rhe creator deserves artistic license.  

OLDEST BAGS:
I prefer 2002-2007 for H pre loved. I believe my H chaine d’ancre is decades older than that. My oldest bag (I no longer own) was a Porc sellier kelly from the 1950s? I think. No zipper on the inner pockets, and if I recall perhaps the h logo was on both sanglers. Not certain. It did have the most graceful lines. . .

BAG SPILL:
I can get away with keys on a hardware store lanyard; a cc; and sometimes a phone.
I have a kelly longue BBK wallet, palladium how that weighs a pound practically empty That I carry bc I love the look, but it’s not necessary.

ive carried multiple wine bottles in my 32 HAC. I’ve carried paint brushes, art supplies in my 35B (the painted camo one) and a compact espresso maker in my Ghurka tote. (We prefer the larger Francis Francis that takes illy pods encased in plastic - recyclable ) but there is a smaller espresso one that will use nespresso style illy filled pods.
I use my reusable WF tote bags to carry RTW purchases.

BF DH and I started with intermittent fasting, I carried sealed bags of snacks from nuts.com. Dried nectarines and shelled, roasted, unsalted pistachios were a favorite plus sugar free chocolate peanuts (since almonds use up too much water to grow). I was hopeful we would eat less of them bc we prefer the almonds. . . It’s a filipino custom to carry large quantities of snacks everywhere, even to a restaurant, bc you might not like the food  On a road trip, DH is always like, why are so many bags and bits going in the front seat. . . I can totally understand carrying a plastic bag for fudge as per @ElainePG and @Cookiefiend


----------



## afroken

cowgirlsboots said:


> My Purse Comfort Zone
> 
> 
> Color: Black, black, black....  brown, leopard and to my great amazement mustard. When I feel very daring (or a certain outfit simply needs the colour): red, green,  navy, white...
> I don´t do pastel colours. Period. (Ok, I have a vintage bag I painted light pink, but only because I wanted to wear the comfy light pink mules that go so well with the vintage dress and that I wouldn´t wear in any other context, either.)
> 
> Size: Medium to Large. Small only if the bag is a collector´s piece. I can´t handle really small bags.
> 
> Brands: Dior (from the Galliano era), YSL (Tom Ford era), brands that don´t exist anymore like Goldpfeil and Jaguar, unbranded vintage bags.
> 
> Shape: shoulder bag (recently I´m in love with rectangular with chain), top handle bag (preferrably frame bag), doctor bag, shoulder bag in the "Baguette" style- and they all end up carried on the arm.
> Crossbody does not really work for me. For travelling I sometimes add a wide strap to a top handle bag and crossbody it to have my hands free- sheer necessity.
> 
> Material: Leather, pony fur, I really like vintage exotics. I like patent, too. (And am aware it will go sticky at some point.)
> 
> Hardware: silver! I own some bags with gold hardware that always force me to take an effort to combine them correctly and still I cringe, because my 24/7 jewellery is silver. The mustard patent New Lock with the gold hardware is the exeption. It looks totally natural on me.
> 
> Condition: Pre-loved- as good as possible, I don´t mind having to clean a bag up to do small repairs as long as the price reflects its condition.
> 
> Price: comfort zone for premier designer is under 250 Euro, I go up to 450 Euro when I´m really keen on a bag, but the guilt starts kicking in... I only ever paid more than this twice: for the Dior saddle and very recently for the large New Lock.
> For vintage bags my comfort zone is under 50 Euro, under 30 Euro makes me happy.


I love Goldpfeil. I hope to acquire a top handle in great condition (and good price) that doesn't require too much refurbishments. I'll look into Jaguar.


----------



## Sparkletastic

JenJBS said:


> What is your Purse Comfort Zone? Please feel free to be as detailed or general as you like, and to add or skip categories.


What a fun question!

*Color: *Black, grey  red, pink, blue, silver and gold. I either hate the other colors or they don’t compliment my coloring / wardrobe. 

*Size: *Small to smallish medium. I don’t carry much and while I’m tall, I have a slim frame so big bags can overwhelm me. 

*Brands: *Unless something radically changes, based on style and quality, I will only buy Chanel, Dior, Fendi, Gucci, LV (not so often) and maaaaaybe YSL (love the latter’s style, not sold on the quality) I would buy Hermes for the quality but I just cannot get moved by the style. I do miss Prada...

*Styles: *Flap, camera, small bucket. Nothing unstructured. No black holes. Really don’t like backpacks or totes but I can see the functionality. No big logos. No super trendy “it” bags. 

*Material:* Calf, lamb, goat. No cloth, plastic, fur or patent. I would consider exotic... maybe. Not a fan of coated canvas or similar. 

*Hardware: *90% silver or ruthenium bc I mostly wear WG jewelry. Black hw has been fun but I have enough for now. Gold is great and needed but not a lot. 

*Condition: *I prefer new but I’ll also buy like new preloved. 

*Price: *I usually float between $1500 and $5000. But, I would pay more for a very special bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> *May Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> 
> *What fits in my bag?* It does not have to be one of your best bags. The contents don't even have to be what you normally carry. Bag spill pics are welcome, real or imagined! Great idea @dcooney4!  Adding @Kimbashop’s twist, What has been the most unusual thing you have carried in a handbag?
> *Rotate through your bags* - wear as least five different bags this month or if that’s too easy, carry as many bags of your bags as you can in 31 days in May.
> *Highlight your SLGs* - share your favourite SLGs, most frequently carried and least frequently carried SLGs
> *Your oldest bags* - wear your two oldest bags in your collection, 1 x this month. It can be the bags you’ve owned the longest or vintage bags that go back the furthest in time, you decide how to interpret this.
> Non bag challenge: *declutter* closets, eeek too intimidating start with *coats*, winter coats, spring coats, you can assess the coats you did and didn’t wear in winter and bring to the front your favourite spring coats (assuming you live in the Northern hemisphere, otherwise do the reverse.)


My bag spill would be boring. LOL! I don’t really get into SLG’s. And, I work from home so my bag wear options are limited.  

I’ll do the two bags I’ve owned the longest: Prada salmon pink mini double zip and Chanel pearly grey medium classic flap. This made me realize I haven’t owned any of my bags over 7 years.  I’m not sure if this is a a good thing or bad. I’m going to go with good since I haven’t really had any turnover in my collection (only happy adds) in about 3 years. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I tell myself every Sunday that tomorrow is the day I start running again. Does that count?


It absolutely does. I consider that revving the engine. Lol!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Yesterday, I went to a small happy hour for the first time since covid. I didn’t know any of the ladies but the one who invited me.

I was struck by the fact that several of them were carrying obviously fake bags. Bad, *bad* fakes: a YSL clutch with quilting that looked like I stitched it with mittens on, a Lady Dior that looked like plastic, a notta Prada, and a Louis Fauxtton. I was kinda floored. I haven’t seen a fake bag in the wild since college - at least not such a badly made fake that I could tell.

During the gathering they talked of having a Botox party with some random person doing the injections. So I wondered if they had all bought the fakes at a fake purse party.

The entire feel of the gathering was off so I left fairly quickly without even ordering anything. Lol! But, the whole time I was driving home, I just couldn’t understand why all the fake (really fake looking) bags. What’s the fun of carrying them? Why not get some super cool independent designer bag. Or a great looking contemporary bag. Or a resale premier bag. I just don’t get it. 

But what a bizarre bag thing to happen after over a year in quarantine.  I was ready to see some bag eye candy!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday, I went to a small happy hour for the first time since covid. I didn’t know any of the ladies but the one who invited me.
> 
> I was struck by the fact that several of them were carrying obviously fake bags. Bad, *bad* fakes: a YSL clutch with quilting that looked like I stitched it with mittens on, a Lady Dior that looked like plastic, a notta Prada, and a Louis Fauxtton. I was kinda floored. I haven’t seen a fake bag in the wild since college - at least not such a badly made fake that I could tell.
> 
> During the gathering they talked of having a Botox party with some random person doing the injections. So I wondered if they had all bought the fakes at a fake purse party.
> 
> The entire feel of the gathering was off so I left fairly quickly without even ordering anything. Lol! But, the whole time I was driving home, I just couldn’t understand why all the fake (really fake looking) bags. What’s the fun of carrying them? Why not get some super cool independent designer bag. Or a great looking contemporary bag. Or a resale premier bag. I just don’t get it.
> 
> But what a bizarre bag thing to happen after over a year in quarantine.  I was ready to see some bag eye candy!!!


Ouch, that’s horrible. Maybe they couldn’t afford the real thing after springing for the Botox, filler and other face stuff I’m trying not to express any moral judgment re fakes, like don’t these women know it may contribute to unsafe, illegal child labor eGC etc,but WTF ? Perhaps they are very nice women otherwise. Was the wine good?


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> April
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 3
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out:  32
> Total out: 365
> 
> April YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 4
> Accessories In: 4
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 61
> Total out : 645
> 
> This has been a crazy tough month, and I haven’t really had the bandwidth to put towards things the way they deserve. The Knight is really struggling with 1) being 15, and 2) VintageDaddy’s death, and 3) his uncle’s cancer, and 4) his best friend transitioning and using him as a therapist. So he’s been getting 95% of my attention and worry.  I haven’t bought anything while stressed! (The process of elimination is making shopping stressful, and I haven’t found anything I really love)
> But stats were boosted by consigning a few items, and that the charity shop did a pickup of over 200 items.
> I’ve almost got to my goal of “touching all the things!” I’ve opened all the boxes and unpacked and either eliminated, sold or displayed what I’ve found. I still have a few things left in Arete Cottage, I ran out of time to pack or eliminate them in December; goal is to get that in June. In May, I’ve got to be in the office for a block of 10 days so that’s going to be interesting.


I hope things lighten up soon for all of you!
Awesome stats!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Checking in after a few months away. I love my new role and it’s been keeping me busy.
> 
> I have no chance on catching up on the thread so I’m sending many hugs and hoping you are all doing well!
> 
> My stats for bags are nothing new. I still want a replacement for the black Chanel I sold and perhaps an LD. But my zest for bag acquisition has gone to zero for three reasons: I’m not intrigued by current designs, my current bags are languishing due to a severely Covid reduced travel / social schedule and I *really* do love what I have.
> 
> What I have done (other than work LOL!)is get much more fit. I shed the quarantine pounds and have been working on body comp, body shape and functional fitness.
> 
> Anyone else working hard on fitness right now?


Nice to see you back! I am definitely prioritizing fitness. Can't fit into some of my spring trousers, and injured my foot and had to curtail walking/hiking, which made me crabby, so YES.


----------



## momasaurus

Jereni said:


> Mod shots of the new BV bulb...
> 
> View attachment 5070640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070644
> 
> 
> And a bag spill!
> View attachment 5070645


Just wonderful. great color and it looks sooooo huggable.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday, I went to a small happy hour for the first time since covid. I didn’t know any of the ladies but the one who invited me.
> 
> I was struck by the fact that several of them were carrying obviously fake bags. Bad, *bad* fakes: a YSL clutch with quilting that looked like I stitched it with mittens on, a Lady Dior that looked like plastic, a notta Prada, and a Louis Fauxtton. I was kinda floored. I haven’t seen a fake bag in the wild since college - at least not such a badly made fake that I could tell.
> 
> During the gathering they talked of having a Botox party with some random person doing the injections. So I wondered if they had all bought the fakes at a fake purse party.
> 
> The entire feel of the gathering was off so I left fairly quickly without even ordering anything. Lol! But, the whole time I was driving home, I just couldn’t understand why all the fake (really fake looking) bags. What’s the fun of carrying them? Why not get some super cool independent designer bag. Or a great looking contemporary bag. Or a resale premier bag. I just don’t get it.
> 
> But what a bizarre bag thing to happen after over a year in quarantine.  I was ready to see some bag eye candy!!!


That’s kind of sad, actually. It has the opposite effect of the one they are going for...and those fakes are surprisingly expensive. Less for the money than the original bags many argue are overpriced.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> If you carry a Kelly to your grocery store, will anyone recognize it?


You never know. I have become addicted to going during "senior hours" - which means the only people I see are stocking the shelves. It is bliss.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Since buying my H bags, I find I genuinely like them a lot and want to minimize my cost per wear. I would love to do a major purge, but buyers are expecting to get bags for 30% your listing price, no matter how reasonable and researched it is. I am sick of it and would rather hold on to them.

Frustrated....


----------



## Vintage Leather

Color, Size, Shape, Material, Hardware: Low maintenance, Iconic. If it has a shoulder strap, it needs to fit over my arm. If it's a crossbody, it needs to be flexible, but if it's a shoulder bag it needs to be rigid. It needs to be easy to get into - I sold a few Lady Dior because they had a zipper that interfered with getting into the bag.  Other than that, I'm open to anything. I tend to gravitate to premiere designers like Hermes and vintage Gucci, because I have a hard time paying more for Coach than I used to for Hermes and Chanel. When I do buy new, it's usually Harveys Seatbelt bags, because they're whimsical. No logo! 

Maybe my collection wouldn't be as overgrown if I was able to take decisive actions about what I specifically like.  But, nope. I'm a bag-equivalent of a magpie. I like iconic styles; it needs to be distinctive and interesting, but I'll carry it either way. There are two categories where I have pretty distinctive comfort zone: 

Condition: Pre-loved, like an aging society matriarch, gracefully accepting the burden of the years. I feel uncomfortable at the idea of being the first one to put a scratch on it.

Price: I’m old. My first bag, in high school, was a 1960s Gucci I bought for $25.  I remember when a new-in-store Chanel M/L flap was $1295. I remember debating if I really should spend $300 on a trailer trash Lady D bag back in ‘03 when it hit Saks Off Fifth and eventually decided against it; I thought $90 for a hot pink satin baby Lady Dior was just "too much." 
I bought a Chanel M/L flap from a Japanese reseller back in the day for $330, and I thought I was crazy. I refused to spend more than that until I started going into Hermes. And even then, the only bag I've broken 4 figures for was a Kelly.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Since buying my H bags, I find I genuinely like them a lot and want to minimize my cost per wear. I would love to do a major purge, but buyers are expecting to get bags for 30% your listing price, no matter how reasonable and researched it is. I am sick of it and would rather hold on to them.
> 
> Frustrated....



Yeah, selling bags directly is a lot more of a pain. I was definitely spoiled by Fashionphile.

On Poshmark, it seems the trend for folks to write and ask for your best price outright. Like, I should just tell you that I posted a bag but am willing to take $1000 less and put that in a comment for everyone to see? Lol why would any seller do that? Make an offer beyotch.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Yeah, selling bags directly is a lot more of a pain. I was definitely spoiled by Fashionphile.
> 
> On Poshmark, it seems the trend for folks to write and ask for your best price outright. Like, I should just tell you that I posted a bag but am willing to take $1000 less and put that in a comment for everyone to see? Lol why would any seller do that? Make an offer beyotch.


Cuz then they would be committed to buy it if you say yes... God forbid!


----------



## 880

I tend to lose money on resale, so I stopped consigning a few years aback and just started giving bags to family and friends who would use them. I chalked it up as the hefty cost of finding out what I liked ( I could have just pasted [USER=39610]@Vintage Leather post above on my forehead and saved the money  ) and a lesson to be much more careful in the future. It’s an expensive lesson But it’s kept Me from impulse buys.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

880 said:


> I tend to lose money on resale, so I stopped consigning a few years aback and just started giving bags to family and friends who would use them. I chalked it up as the hefty cost of finding out what I liked


Me too!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love taupe in spring. Matches the cork in these shoes and espadrilles too. I love rainbow hardware in spring because it glows so much pink and I wear a lot of pink in spring.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> April
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 3
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out:  32
> Total out: 365
> 
> April YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 4
> Accessories In: 4
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 61
> Total out : 645
> 
> This has been a crazy tough month, and I haven’t really had the bandwidth to put towards things the way they deserve. The Knight is really struggling with 1) being 15, and 2) VintageDaddy’s death, and 3) his uncle’s cancer, and 4) his best friend transitioning and using him as a therapist. So he’s been getting 95% of my attention and worry.  I haven’t bought anything while stressed! (The process of elimination is making shopping stressful, and I haven’t found anything I really love)
> But stats were boosted by consigning a few items, and that the charity shop did a pickup of over 200 items.
> I’ve almost got to my goal of “touching all the things!” I’ve opened all the boxes and unpacked and either eliminated, sold or displayed what I’ve found. I still have a few things left in Arete Cottage, I ran out of time to pack or eliminate them in December; goal is to get that in June. In May, I’ve got to be in the office for a block of 10 days so that’s going to be interesting.


Congratulations on your fantastic stats, specifically, your incredible outs. I’m sorry to hear of all of the stresses in your life and the Knight’s life. I am wishing you a better month and better times ahead.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> April Stats:
> 2 bags in: 1 Coach, 1 Kate Spade. Both Mother’s Day gifts to myself
> 1 bag out: MK Mercer Duffle in dark cherry. Nothing wrong with the bag, just hadn’t used it since 2018. It was time to move it out.
> 1 bag possibly out: Fendi 3jours. A beautiful bag, but it’s hard to pair with my wardrobe & I haven’t used it in 2 years.
> 0 pairs of shoes in. 0 pairs of shoes out.
> Read Stephen King’s The Outsider. Used to be an avid fan, slowly getting back into his books.
> 
> I used 10 different bags this month.
> 
> The only April challenge I did was carry bags that make you happy, like this one:
> View attachment 5070458


Great stats @baghabitz34. Your Rogue is so pretty! For the decorative platter behind the bag, it reminded me of a peacock’s tail. 


dcooney4 said:


> Consignment didn’t sell anything else so here are my totals . Not counting anything that is not here , as it may not stay.
> April Stats
> Bags in 0
> Bags out 8
> Slgs in 0
> Slgs out 1


Congratulations again on your 8 outs this month - amazing!


Jereni said:


> Mod shots of the new BV bulb...
> 
> View attachment 5070640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070644
> 
> 
> And a bag spill!
> View attachment 5070645


It looks fabulous on you!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5070655
> 
> Taupe can be a summertime bag color. ❤Laurel Dasso


Pretty bag, look at that hardware!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Jereni said:


> Yeah, selling bags directly is a lot more of a pain. I was definitely spoiled by Fashionphile.
> 
> On Poshmark, it seems the trend for folks to write and ask for your best price outright. Like, I should just tell you that I posted a bag but am willing to take $1000 less and put that in a comment for everyone to see? Lol why would any seller do that? Make an offer beyotch.



It's because Poshmark pushes these unrealistic expectations of getting NWT designer shoes for $100 in their commercials. I really wish there was an auto-decline function on Poshmark as it's annoying to sift through bad offers. I'm trying to sell a vintage Dooney and Bourke at $65 CAD but I keep getting $20 - $25 offers which doesn't even factor in the 20 percent Poshmark takes. Ridiculous. People are so cheap.


----------



## SakuraSakura

The oldest bag I have in my collection ( from when I purchased it, not the actual age of the item) is my Monogram Pochette. I thrifted it for $29.99 back in April 2019. While I don't use it constantly it is one of my favourite pieces.


----------



## SakuraSakura

880 said:


> Ouch, that’s horrible. Maybe they couldn’t afford the real thing after springing for the Botox, filler and other face stuff I’m trying not to express any moral judgment re fakes, like don’t these women know it may contribute to unsafe, illegal child labor eGC etc,but WTF ? Perhaps they are very nice women otherwise. Was the wine good?



This is going to be a polarizing opinion but when I see someone carrying a replica I do judge them. I think we all judge people to some degree but it depends on whether it impacts our treatment of that person. Not just because of the negative correlations between replicas and social factors but because you can  find a nice leather handbag secondhand for a similar price point instead of wearing something that stands for all the wrong causes. There have also been studies that have found a correlation between dishonesty and replicas. Take that as you will.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

afroken said:


> I love Goldpfeil. I hope to acquire a top handle in great condition (and good price) that doesn't require too much refurbishments. I'll look into Jaguar.



Goldpfeil used to offer great quality. The quality decreased when the market changed and the company went into the hands of some holding and totally stopped after the company fully closed and the name was soldto Tchibo- a coffe company selling lots of side items at fairly low prices. 

If you want great Goldpfeil quality please don´t go past the 80ies, except for their premiere boutique items that still were superior into the 90ies (they did some limited editions picking up old designs for example and these are just yummy!)
50ies, 60ies, 70ies Goldpfeil usually can be obtained at reasonable prices and in very good state. Problems that can occur are that some bags have a foam padding between the leather and lining which disintegrates with age and will very unpleasantly "snow" out through the seams, stiches disintegrating with age, fabric linings rubbing through or slipping out of the metal frame of the frame bags and glued seams coming apart. 

Jaguar is a company I can´t find any information on. They must have been in the premier tier in the 60ies and 70ies doing mainly doctor style frame bags from leathers like buffalo and doing very elegant crocodile or alligator bags (which still sell for hundreds.) The quality of each Jaguar bag I got my hands on over time (the buffalo type) is superb. The company still seems to have been in the market in the 80ies. Once I saw some "disco" style bags with their name on for sale. The quality did not look as good as before anymore and I doubt they sold well. I assume the company has folded before the begin of the 90ies.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> An item that looks natural, as if it was born for you, is fabulous at any price you feel comfortable spending
> i love your entire post!
> 
> 
> @afroken, @cowgirlsboots, +1 goldpfeil. In the 1950s, Christian Dior entered into license agreement with goldpfeil to produce CD bags. Also loved other discontinued brands . The nameswill come to me eventuallu. . . I’m thinking either Seeger or kroll?
> 
> 
> I’m not convinced I would ever spend more that 1250 for a Dior Bc I’m not sure the ones I like will hold their value.


[/QUOTE]


Thank-you!

Oh, I heard that, too. Goldpfeil is said to have produced Dior bags under license. This sounds very likely as their quality in the 50ies was top tier.

Seeger bags are very special! I only have one. It´s the best made bag I own- perfection in leather. It must have cost a fortune in its day. Sorry, I can´t find my pictures from after giving it some tlc. Here´s my bag still a bit dry and dusty.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I also love Leibskind sp?


Liebeskind
They are quite popular in Germany, not cheap, but not overly expensive and seem to offer great quality.

Here´s their website: https://de.liebeskind-berlin.com/c/taschen/


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday, I went to a small happy hour for the first time since covid. I didn’t know any of the ladies but the one who invited me.
> 
> I was struck by the fact that several of them were carrying obviously fake bags. Bad, *bad* fakes: a YSL clutch with quilting that looked like I stitched it with mittens on, a Lady Dior that looked like plastic, a notta Prada, and a Louis Fauxtton. I was kinda floored. I haven’t seen a fake bag in the wild since college - at least not such a badly made fake that I could tell.
> 
> During the gathering they talked of having a Botox party with some random person doing the injections. So I wondered if they had all bought the fakes at a fake purse party.
> 
> The entire feel of the gathering was off so I left fairly quickly without even ordering anything. Lol! But, the whole time I was driving home, I just couldn’t understand why all the fake (really fake looking) bags. What’s the fun of carrying them? Why not get some super cool independent designer bag. Or a great looking contemporary bag. Or a resale premier bag. I just don’t get it.
> 
> But what a bizarre bag thing to happen after over a year in quarantine.  I was ready to see some bag eye candy!!!



Bizarre sounds like the perfect description for this circle of ladies. Fake bags and cheap botox parties...   Well, if I had to chose I´d go for the fake bag as you can dispose of this easily while badly applied botox will keep reminding you of your poor choices for a long time...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Ouch, that’s horrible. Maybe they couldn’t afford the real thing after springing for the Botox, filler and other face stuff I’m trying not to express any moral judgment re fakes, like don’t these women know it may contribute to unsafe, illegal child labor eGC etc,but WTF ? Perhaps they are very nice women otherwise. Was the wine good?



You are such a kind person not to express judgement! 
You are right. 
Anybody must decide for themselves whether to go for fakes - with all the child labour and theft of designs/ intellectual property attached- or not. 
I must admit I don´t tend to think of the bad ethical side of fakes when I say: "never". To me the feeling, the vibes of a fake bag are just not right. 
I mean when I want a piece of cake I want the real thing from a good baker, too- a million of calories included-  and would rather buy my cake half price from yesterday than some plastic concoction that halfway looks like cake and wouldn´t bring me any joy.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> You never know. I have become addicted to going during "senior hours" - which means the only people I see are stocking the shelves. It is bliss.



In my town people would certainly recognize a Kelly as they´ve all seen it on insta, but if I carried one (I don´t have one... only a "Kuhn Fine Leather" dupe I don´t like very much, because the shape / construction does not work for me. Using it annoys me.) nobody would think it was the real thing. They would think I had bought a fake at the Polish markets just across the border.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Since buying my H bags, I find I genuinely like them a lot and want to minimize my cost per wear. I would love to do a major purge, but buyers are expecting to get bags for 30% your listing price, no matter how reasonable and researched it is. I am sick of it and would rather hold on to them.
> 
> Frustrated....



I feel your frustration! When trying to sell this is my experience, too- people want bags very cheap. Even with my vintage bags I haven´t been able to get anything more but what I paid for them (and I always bargain hunt.) I sold them anyway: march them out of the door.

When I try to buy a bag on the other hand sellers don´t offer much of a discount. 

The reason might be that what I want to buy is much more desirable than what I have to sell...


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Goals for the rest of 2021 (please excuse me basically yelling at myself here! ):
- You have a pair of pumps and earrings on the wishlist you want to get for your wedding! Focus on those for May/June! 
- Save and buy yourself one more lux bag in the fall. Plan this purchase carefully and think hard about what's best for your lifestyle and personal style! 
- Avoid emotional spending on things like SLGs.
- You are allowed to impulse and emotionally buy fragrances. 
- Don't get discouraged with feelings of FOMO for the various spring/summer drops. You have your two summer bags you bought in February!! They are hot bags and are on trend and you love them, so focus this summer on styling and wearing them! DON'T impulse buy any bags!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> This is going to be a polarizing opinion but when I see someone carrying a replica I do judge them. I think we all judge people to some degree but it depends on whether it impacts our treatment of that person. Not just because of the negative correlations between replicas and social factors but because you can  find a nice leather handbag secondhand for a similar price point instead of wearing something that stands for all the wrong causes. There have also been studies that have found a correlation between dishonesty and replicas. Take that as you will.


I assume some of these people don't know they are carrying replicas. It might have been a gift and they don't know about purses to even know there are counterfeits. Or they don't understand what it means to support a counterfeiter.


----------



## dcooney4

glendaPLEASE said:


> Goals for the rest of 2021 (please excuse me basically yelling at myself here! ):
> - You have a pair of pumps and earrings on the wishlist you want to get for your wedding! Focus on those for May/June!
> - Save and buy yourself one more lux bag in the fall. Plan this purchase carefully and think hard about what's best for your lifestyle and personal style!
> - Avoid emotional spending on things like SLGs.
> - You are allowed to impulse and emotionally buy fragrances.
> - Don't get discouraged with feelings of FOMO for the various spring/summer drops. You have your two summer bags you bought in February!! They are hot bags and are on trend and you love them, so focus this summer on styling and wearing them! DON'T impulse buy any bags!


This sounds like a good plan.


----------



## dcooney4

One of my bags showed up today. I am glad I did not count it as it is not love. It is cute but I have to love it . So I will either sell it or email them and ship it back.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

JenJBS said:


> What is your Purse Comfort Zone? Please feel free to be as detailed or general as you like, and to add or skip categories.
> 
> Color: Black and purple are my main comfort zone. The smaller the bag the more comfortable I am with it being brighter (ex: small bright red bag). I’m also comfortable with metallics. Green and pink are edging their way into my comfort zone. I’m too paranoid about really light colors getting stains/color transfer to be comfortable with them.
> 
> Size: Mini (NOT Nano) to medium. Small is my favorite. Large bags make me look like a little girl carrying her mom’s purse. Not a great look… And I don’t want to carry around that much stuff/weight.
> 
> Brands: (for me, this means I don’t worry about the leather or craftsmanship) Bottega Veneta. Ferragamo. Balenciaga. The Row. Polene. Fount. Maison Margiela. Aspinal of London. Gucci. Behno. Coach.
> 
> Styles: Bucket bags. Camera bags. Small messenger bags. Satchels. Clutches.
> 
> Material: Calfskin. Goatskin/chevre. Lambskin. Patent leather. Not exotic leathers.
> 
> Hardware: Rainbow. Gunmetal. Silver. Getting better with gold, depending on the color of the bag.
> 
> Condition: New. Pre-loved: NWT, NWOT, Like New, Excellent.
> 
> Price: True comfort zone is under $1000, and under $500 makes me happy. A brand new premier brand style I really love, I’ll stretch to $2000. That is my hard limit on bag spending. My HG retail price was $2500.00, but I paid around $1500.00 – brand new, Black Friday Sale. My BV Campana, and Ferragamo may have been over $2000.00 retail, but I got them well under that, pre-loved.



What a great idea to help us think through enjoying our own bags!!

My purse comfort zone:

Color - Black, dark blues, blush pinks, whites and creams, metallics!, and monogram; I tend to avoid caramel, brown, yellow-beige, green bags. Reds and purples are wildcards, and generally bright colors like neons and orange are colors I WANT to try, but tend to be too afraid to buy.

Size - no Tiny Bag Energy for me, I just can't justify it. Mini bags are good, but I think I have enough atm. Small and Medium-sized bags are good, but larger bags need to serve a specific purpose for me to want to get (work, travel, etc...).

Brands - Lux: Chanel, Dior, LV, and Saint Laurent are my go-tos (they will always have bags that I want to buy and that fit my style); looking to expand more into BV and Celine. Lux brands I like but can't seem to pull the trigger on: Fendi, Loewe, Gucci, Goyard, Valentino; Lux brands I just don't like rn: Balenciaga, Chloe, Hermes, Ferragamo, Burberry. Contemporary: Longchamps, Kate Spade, and Polene are a staples for me here as again they always have bags I love and want to buy; I have a Fossil bag that I also really like, but it's older and discontinued and I haven't really examined their new collections yet; I struggle mightily with Coach and rarely can bring myself to pull the trigger on a bag from them.

Styles - Flap bags, shoulder bags, top handle bags, satchels, and cross-body bags. I am realizing only now that I might not like tote bags as much as I thought I did. I want to get into backpacks more. I don't really like hobos or bucket bags, or super slouchy bags. 

Material - I prefer leather, and will accept coated canvas (if it's Celine or LV!). Within leathers, I prefer calfskin or lambskin. In theory I prefer smooth leather, but I usually buy pebbled or grained because of wear and tear.

Hardware - Not picky about color, but I prefer not to have coated metal because it chips and that drives me crazy.

Condition - new, sadly. I WANT to get more comfortable with preloved, but I have trust issues I think. Plus the fanfare of buying in boutique is part of the enjoyment for me tbh. 

Price - Being completely honest, the MAX I'll pay for a bag rn is around $10k. I know that's EXORBITANT and I'm insane. But my fave brands, Chanel and Dior are very expensive, but their bags make me the HAPPIEST on all levels. I just think bags like the CF and LD are perfect and I would spend any amount to acquire these objects. Again I realize I'm nuts. Realistically speaking though, I am comfortable with anything under $5000 as a once- or twice a year purchase. I think one good thing I have going for me is that I don't tend to impulse buy less expensive things like contemporary designer bags; buying a $200 bag goes through the same decision making gauntlet as a $2000 bag, so I guess I don't really waste money in that way. HOWEVER my problem is sometimes I'll be saving for a dream bag, but then a month or two before, a fresh drop will have me impulse buying a completely different bag instead of the dream one. That's my financial woe rn.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> Color, Size, Shape, Material, Hardware: Low maintenance, Iconic. If it has a shoulder strap, it needs to fit over my arm. If it's a crossbody, it needs to be flexible, but if it's a shoulder bag it needs to be rigid. It needs to be *easy to get into* - I sold a few Lady Dior because they had a zipper that interfered with getting into the bag.  Other than that, I'm open to anything. I tend to gravitate to premiere designers like Hermes and vintage Gucci, because *I have a hard time paying more for Coach than I used to for Hermes and Chanel*. When I do buy new, it's usually Harveys Seatbelt bags, because they're whimsical. No logo!
> 
> Maybe my collection wouldn't be as overgrown if I was able to take decisive actions about what I specifically like.  But, nope. *I'm a bag-equivalent of a magpie. I like iconic styles; it needs to be distinctive and interesting, but I'll carry it either way. *There are two categories where I have pretty distinctive comfort zone:
> 
> Condition: Pre-loved, *like an aging society matriarch, gracefully accepting the burden of the years.* *I feel uncomfortable at the idea of being the first one to put a scratch on it.*
> 
> Price:* I’m old. My first bag, in high school, was a 1960s Gucci I bought for $25.  I remember when a new-in-store Chanel M/L flap was $1295. I remember debating if I really should spend $300 on a trailer trash Lady D bag back in ‘03 when it hit Saks Off Fifth and eventually decided against it; I thought $90 for a hot pink satin baby Lady Dior was just "too much."
> I bought a Chanel M/L flap from a Japanese reseller back in the day for $330, and I thought I was crazy.* I refused to spend more than that until I started going into Hermes. And even then, the only bag I've broken 4 figures for was a Kelly.



I love your post!


----------



## dcooney4

Last month was quite a lesson for me . I downsized quite a bit and find I am getting fussy about what I put in those spots. I want to love everything I have no matter the price point.


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> Ouch, that’s horrible. Maybe they couldn’t afford the real thing after springing for the Botox, filler and other face stuff I’m trying not to express any moral judgment re fakes, like don’t these women know it may contribute to unsafe, illegal child labor eGC etc,but WTF ? Perhaps they are very nice women otherwise. Was the wine good?


I didn’t order anything because the “vibe” was off the instant I sat down. My friends are all very different from each other and I can usually talk to a rock. But, this group of gals’ conversation wasn’t overall positive or uplifting. So I left early claiming another commitment.


momasaurus said:


> Nice to see you back! I am definitely prioritizing fitness. Can't fit into some of my spring trousers, and injured my foot and had to curtail walking/hiking, which made me crabby, so YES.


 Thank you for the wecome back. I can commiserate. I’m still not braving the gym so I’m cobbling together not so fun home workouts.


BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s kind of sad, actually. It has the opposite effect of the one they are going for...and those fakes are surprisingly expensive. Less for the money than the original bags many argue are overpriced.


I agree. They came across as trying too hard - not fashionable. And these were bad fakes so they couldn’t have cost much.


momasaurus said:


> You never know. I have become addicted to going during "senior hours" - which means the only people I see are stocking the shelves. It is bliss.


I’ll go you one better. I only do grocery pick up or delivery now. I have no interest in being in crowded stores just yet.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Since buying my H bags, I find I genuinely like them a lot and want to minimize my cost per wear. I would love to do a major purge, but buyers are expecting to get bags for 30% your listing price, no matter how reasonable and researched it is. I am sick of it and would rather hold on to them.
> 
> Frustrated....


I remember this exact point in my collection curation. I agonized over it til I reminded myself the bags were sunk costs and I needed to go for my future happy. I sold everything I didn’t adore for the going market rate and felt happier and lighter for it. And I got new babies to love! So, my suggestion is to bite the bullet. 


SakuraSakura said:


> This is going to be a polarizing opinion but when I see someone carrying a replica I do judge them. I think we all judge people to some degree but it depends on whether it impacts our treatment of that person. Not just because of the negative correlations between replicas and social factors but because you can  find a nice leather handbag secondhand for a similar price point instead of wearing something that stands for all the wrong causes. There have also been studies that have found a correlation between dishonesty and replicas. Take that as you will.


I completely agree with every word you said. There is no good reason to contribute to criminal activity. And I’m not surprised by the study. Fakes present a false image. I just want the real person to shine.


glendaPLEASE said:


> Goals for the rest of 2021 (please excuse me basically yelling at myself here! ):
> - You have a pair of pumps and earrings on the wishlist you want to get for your wedding! Focus on those for May/June!
> - Save and buy yourself one more lux bag in the fall. Plan this purchase carefully and think hard about what's best for your lifestyle and personal style!
> - Avoid emotional spending on things like SLGs.
> - You are allowed to impulse and emotionally buy fragrances.
> - Don't get discouraged with feelings of FOMO for the various spring/summer drops. You have your two summer bags you bought in February!! They are hot bags and are on trend and you love them, so focus this summer on styling and wearing them! DON'T impulse buy any bags!


You can do it!


whateve said:


> I assume some of these people don't know they are carrying replicas. It might have been a gift and they don't know about purses to even know there are counterfeits. Or they don't understand what it means to support a counterfeiter.


Again, these weren’t super fakes. My bag eye isn’t good enough to spot those. These were terrible fakes. And I likely wouldn’t have spotted these but everyone had them on top of the middle of the table where the appetizers were being placed. Who does that?  So having bags presented like that caused me to look. Then I looked more. Just yikes.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I have a teeny bit of bag discontent and hope you all can play purse psychologist.

I love my collection. But, after 15 months of never really wearing them, I’m not as excited about them. Somehow I got “tired” of them without even wearing them. 

So, I feel like I need a new bag or two to refresh my outlook on my bags. I’d love something fresh but I feel like my bag “eye” is off. Nothing new is exciting me and I don’t know if that’s just me being completely out of  the loop on fashion trends.

I’d like to add a medium black Chanel to my collection but the prices are ridiculous compared to what I paid just 2-3 years ago. And I hate the double flap.

I saw two cute Versace but I’ve never bought that brand soooo...?

I’d love a Lady Dior but I’ve been waiting to buy one that was special - perhaps a limited edition. Haven’t seen any so far I love.

So, my questions. Why am I meh about a collection I love coming out of covid? Should I go ahead and buy the Chanel despite my sticker shock and not liking the DF? Will I regret the Versace?  Is my lack of interest in new designs a sign of me being out of the fashion loop or is there a general consensus that nothing interesting is going on this year?

Help!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> One of my bags showed up today. I am glad I did not count it as it is not love. It is cute but I have to love it . So I will either sell it or email them and ship it back.



Sorry, the bag  doesn´t make you happy! Congratulations on your good decision! What´s not love has to go. Somebody else will love it!If shipping it back has to be paid for I see it as the fee for the trying on experience. Did you pay with paypal? In my country papypal refunds the costs for shipping an item back up to a certain amount when the seller does not pay for this.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I have a teeny bit of bag discontent and hope you all can play purse psychologist.
> 
> I love my collection. But, after 15 months of never really wearing them, I’m not as excited about them. Somehow I got “tired” of them without even wearing them.
> 
> So, I feel like I need a new bag or two to refresh my outlook on my bags. I’d love something fresh but I feel like my bag “eye” is off. Nothing new is exciting me and I don’t know if that’s just me being completely out of  the loop on fashion trends.
> 
> I’d like to add a medium black Chanel to my collection but the prices are ridiculous compared to what I paid just 2-3 years ago. And I hate the double flap.
> 
> I saw two cute Versace but I’ve never bought that brand soooo...?
> 
> I’d love a Lady Dior but I’ve been waiting to buy one that was special - perhaps a limited edition. Haven’t seen any so far I love.
> 
> So, my questions. Why am I meh about a collection I love coming out of covid? Should I go ahead and buy the Chanel despite my sticker shock and not liking the DF? Will I regret the Versace?  Is my lack of interest in new designs a sign of me being out of the fashion loop or is there a general consensus that nothing interesting is going on this year?
> 
> Help!!



Your feeling is very familiar to me. I´ve been there not long ago. Looking at all my gorgeous bags and not being overly excitied, yearning for something new, some "gratification", something to bring me instant happiness in those blah times where there is nothing to look forward to. 
Like you I kept looking at lots of bags, making wishlists, hunting bargains, listing the pros and cons of what I saw. I didn´t find love, but kept looking as per habit: SpiDior...  
Then suddenly I found a large New Lock on a classifieds site and my wanting had a name. The seller did not even bother to reply to me, left me feel deflated and full of FOMO. The next night I combed over 100 pages of vinted France for hours and there she was, the large New Lock. Complete with her clochette, papers and dustbag. A little more expensive than my initial find that did not have any of the extras, but from a nice friendly seller and I went for it. She arrived and has been giving me joy from the second I heard the jingle of New Lock chains inside the box. 
I can´t tell whether the Chanel or Versace would make you happy. Do you love them? Does your heart start hickupping when you see them? Are they YOU? (Forget about fashion, think personal style!)
Can you order them and return them in case the first date does make you fall in love?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Things I do when I want something, but am too cheap to buy it...
I´ve been spending two days on making this bag insert for my Dior Diva- I hate that the bag is one black hole and my delicate wallet always ends up buried under everything else. 

It´s basically prototyping- constructing the shape on the go. The material is wool felt and taffeta from an old coat to shabby to wear or give away I cut apart. 
It´s not perfect. If I ever make another one I´ll do the tricky seams by hand. Doing them on the machine wasn´t the best idea- things slip and slide...
...but it fits my bag nicely and does what it is supposed to do. 







PS: as usual I keep wondering why people in the youtube tutorials for bag organizers seem to be able to make them with no effort in under two hours...


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, the bag  doesn´t make you happy! Congratulations on your good decision! What´s not love has to go. Somebody else will love it!If shipping it back has to be paid for I see it as the fee for the trying on experience. Did you pay with paypal? In my country papypal refunds the costs for shipping an item back up to a certain amount when the seller does not pay for this.


Yes but I don’t know how to do that. I listed it within a group for a Day with shipping added . So fingers crossed it goes.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Yes but I don’t know how to do that. I listed it within a group for a Day with shipping added . So fingers crossed it goes.


Fingers crossed it will sell! 
If paypal offers the return shipping refund for you it´s quite easy to claim. 
Go to the payment for the bag on the page that lists all the paymants you made. There is a tab saying "apply for return shipping refund". When you click it they will ask you how much you paid for the return shipping and to provide a photo of your receipt for said return shipping and a photo of your original purchase receipt for the item or any other document related to the purchase that gives the return address/ address of the seller. You just sent this application in and within a few days you usually get a notification that paypal has refunded you.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sparkletastic said:


> I have a teeny bit of bag discontent and hope you all can play purse psychologist.
> 
> I love my collection. But, after 15 months of never really wearing them, I’m not as excited about them. Somehow I got “tired” of them without even wearing them.
> 
> So, I feel like I need a new bag or two to refresh my outlook on my bags. I’d love something fresh but I feel like my bag “eye” is off. Nothing new is exciting me and I don’t know if that’s just me being completely out of  the loop on fashion trends.
> 
> I’d like to add a medium black Chanel to my collection but the prices are ridiculous compared to what I paid just 2-3 years ago. And I hate the double flap.
> 
> I saw two cute Versace but I’ve never bought that brand soooo...?
> 
> I’d love a Lady Dior but I’ve been waiting to buy one that was special - perhaps a limited edition. Haven’t seen any so far I love.
> 
> So, my questions. Why am I meh about a collection I love coming out of covid? Should I go ahead and buy the Chanel despite my sticker shock and not liking the DF? Will I regret the Versace?  Is my lack of interest in new designs a sign of me being out of the fashion loop or is there a general consensus that nothing interesting is going on this year?
> 
> Help!!



Allow me to over-analyze your words, fellow internet user 

I think that, because of the exterior forces, you may be experiencing general fatigue. Perhaps your attention has been elsewhere or maybe it is a result of pandemic fatigue. If you haven't worn these items in a while, or you do not feel joy looking at them, then it might be time to consider selling them before purchasing new items. It may cause you more fatigue to purchase more as it adds to the pile of handbags. You're right - there isn't anything going on right now but we're all very tired. If you've wanted a Chanel flap for a while this may be the time to start saving towards a pre-loved one using your other items to help pay for it. It's better to have a few items we adore than many we're apathetic about. You can also get a Chanel single flap which erases the double-flap being an issue.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

... and as soon as I went for it and purchased the large New Lock in lambskin (I guess as it´s incredibly soft)  a patent version for 100 Euro less turned up on VC... 
Brain to slightly fluttering gut: "Stop! Think! It´s patent. you own a patent New Lock and know it´s prone to become a bit sticky...  plus it´s a huge bag and the vibes such an amount of patent sends out are not necessary what you want... " 
Deep breath, gut relaxes... peace restored! 
No regrets on my purchase!


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Sparkletastic said:


> I have a teeny bit of bag discontent and hope you all can play purse psychologist.
> 
> I love my collection. But, after 15 months of never really wearing them, I’m not as excited about them. Somehow I got “tired” of them without even wearing them.
> 
> So, I feel like I need a new bag or two to refresh my outlook on my bags. I’d love something fresh but I feel like my bag “eye” is off. Nothing new is exciting me and I don’t know if that’s just me being completely out of  the loop on fashion trends.
> 
> I’d like to add a medium black Chanel to my collection but the prices are ridiculous compared to what I paid just 2-3 years ago. And I hate the double flap.
> 
> I saw two cute Versace but I’ve never bought that brand soooo...?
> 
> I’d love a Lady Dior but I’ve been waiting to buy one that was special - perhaps a limited edition. Haven’t seen any so far I love.
> 
> So, my questions. Why am I meh about a collection I love coming out of covid? Should I go ahead and buy the Chanel despite my sticker shock and not liking the DF? Will I regret the Versace?  Is my lack of interest in new designs a sign of me being out of the fashion loop or is there a general consensus that nothing interesting is going on this year?
> 
> Help!!





SakuraSakura said:


> Allow me to over-analyze your words, fellow internet user



HAHAHA yes, let me also wade-in as a person who has no psychology background and is basically just a rando on the internet!! 

I wonder, Sparkle, if some of your feelings of meh might be due to general COVID-related depression. It's not unusual, given the very unusual world we live in right now, for your emotional equilibrium in a lot of realms of life to be very very off right now. Perhaps it's not the bags or the upcoming collections, but perhaps just general depression and fatigue that's making you not really enjoy the things you used to enjoy. I say this not because I'm some kind of expert, but because I've felt similarly about my bags before and actually am currently in a dip where I'm looking at my newest purchase, my little BV pouch, and feeling doubts about it but also looking at whats out there and being like, why I don't really like anything out there either so..... But I kind of know myself well enough to know that it's probably not the bags or the collections, but rather it's me, and the feelings will pass, and joy will return. Just my two cents.


----------



## 880

@Sparkletastic, ITA with @cowgirlsboots, @glendaPLEASE re taking a deep breath and only going forward if a particular new bag makes your heart beat faster. I don’t think that you should do anything hasty, like sell off a lot. Wait a bit.

and agree with @SakuraSakura that you could look for a chanel single flap of that would make you happy. I am also sort of looking for the fabulous Dior bag that will inspire me, but they’re really heavy and don’t hold their value. And what is up with their short cargo strap. . .

for what it’s worth, I think luxury bag prices tend to dip in rhe summer months. There is time to hunt for the perfect pre loved single flap if that’s what you decide. for the premium price, chanel exotics or the boy bag might be Best Buys if either catch your fancy. JMO

@cowgirlsboots, love your bag insert! somehow when you said such a large amount of patent is a no go, I thought of a blow up sex doll. Goodness. the lamb skin is much better


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I have a teeny bit of bag discontent and hope you all can play purse psychologist.
> 
> I love my collection. But, after 15 months of never really wearing them, I’m not as excited about them. Somehow I got “tired” of them without even wearing them.
> 
> So, I feel like I need a new bag or two to refresh my outlook on my bags. I’d love something fresh but I feel like my bag “eye” is off. Nothing new is exciting me and I don’t know if that’s just me being completely out of  the loop on fashion trends.
> 
> I’d like to add a medium black Chanel to my collection but the prices are ridiculous compared to what I paid just 2-3 years ago. And I hate the double flap.
> 
> I saw two cute Versace but I’ve never bought that brand soooo...?
> 
> I’d love a Lady Dior but I’ve been waiting to buy one that was special - perhaps a limited edition. Haven’t seen any so far I love.
> 
> So, my questions. Why am I meh about a collection I love coming out of covid? Should I go ahead and buy the Chanel despite my sticker shock and not liking the DF? Will I regret the Versace?  Is my lack of interest in new designs a sign of me being out of the fashion loop or is there a general consensus that nothing interesting is going on this year?
> 
> Help!!


I just saw an article talking about the lack of “It” bags lately and asking if the era of “It” bags was over because social media has things/trends churning so fast now that nothing can slow burn or stay in the loop long enough to develop “It” bag status. So maybe there is nothing exciting out there...since I am not a trend girl, I couldn’t tell you. Or maybe it is a side effect of the overall ennui many have been experiencing, but that will pass as things normalize? Or maybe it is a shift in your way of life or thinking that will have some legs?

My advice...don’t make a big decision now and don’t buy that Chanel. Buying a bag you are not in love with before you even buy it will do nothing to help. And dumping items that normally used to make you happy when we are still living a jacked up life is reactionary at best and could leave you scrambling to replace the items you realize you DO love and sold at a higher price. Sit on it a bit and take some time to think and reflect first. I think we all feel some version of “stuck” right now that is larger than a bag collection.


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> *I just saw an article talking about the lack of “It” bags lately and asking if the era of “It” bags was over because social media has things/trends churning so fast now that nothing can slow burn or stay in the loop long enough to develop “It” bag status. So maybe there is nothing exciting out there...since I am not a trend girl, I couldn’t tell you. Or maybe it is a side effect of the overall ennui many have been experiencing, but that will pass as things normalize? *



This!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday, I went to a small happy hour for the first time since covid. I didn’t know any of the ladies but the one who invited me.
> 
> I was struck by the fact that several of them were carrying obviously fake bags. Bad, *bad* fakes: a YSL clutch with quilting that looked like I stitched it with mittens on, a Lady Dior that looked like plastic, a notta Prada, and a Louis Fauxtton. I was kinda floored. I haven’t seen a fake bag in the wild since college - at least not such a badly made fake that I could tell.
> 
> During the gathering they talked of having a Botox party with some random person doing the injections. So I wondered if they had all bought the fakes at a fake purse party.
> 
> The entire feel of the gathering was off so I left fairly quickly without even ordering anything. Lol! But, the whole time I was driving home, I just couldn’t understand why all the fake (really fake looking) bags. What’s the fun of carrying them? Why not get some super cool independent designer bag. Or a great looking contemporary bag. Or a resale premier bag. I just don’t get it.
> 
> But what a bizarre bag thing to happen after over a year in quarantine.  I was ready to see some bag eye candy!!!



I wonder if they've only ever seen cheap bags and bad fakes, so they have never seen high quality to compare it to - and therefore have no idea just how bad the quality is? I'm guessing they don't know just what bad fakes they are carrying - and how easily people who know real quality can spot their fakes.


----------



## JenJBS

Thank you everyone for sharing your Purse Comfort Zones. So fun to read! I enjoyed seeing just how different our comfort zones are. And I love that on TPF, and even more this Thread, everyone seems to understand that we are all at different places in our lives and finances and not judge the amount anyone spends on bags. You really are an amazing group!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> @Sparkletastic, ITA with @cowgirlsboots, @glendaPLEASE re taking a deep breath and only going forward if a particular new bag makes your heart beat faster. I don’t think that you should do anything hasty, like sell off a lot. Wait a bit.
> 
> and agree with @SakuraSakura that you could look for a chanel single flap of that would make you happy. I am also sort of looking for the fabulous Dior bag that will inspire me, but they’re really heavy and don’t hold their value. And what is up with their short cargo strap. . .
> 
> for what it’s worth, I think luxury bag prices tend to dip in rhe summer months. There is time to hunt for the perfect pre loved single flap if that’s what you decide. for the premium price, chanel exotics or the boy bag might be Best Buys if either catch your fancy. JMO
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, love your bag insert! *somehow when you said such a large amount of patent is a no go, I thought of a blow up sex doll. Goodness. the lamb skin is much better *



I love this picture! You make me laugh!


----------



## afroken

880 said:


> DH fell in love with Duret.com, a hand crafted atelier in Paris and ordered a custom dark gray Buffalo (Dalmatian dye) bag for me. We’ve already had numerous calls and emails with Duret, and I have a feeling that it will be my most beautifully crafted bag. He’s already sourced four or five hides for us to choose. (And he offered Buffalo Dalmatian in green and blue also). Custom thread, custom lining. Beautiful sellier lines. a bit less expensive than retail premier bags for a lot more Quality. JMO.


Would love to see a photo of your Duret bag when it arrives


----------



## 880

afroken said:


> Would love to see a photo of your Duret bag when it arrives


Will definitely post thanks! If you are interested, @Tasha1 already started a thread on her Duret experience https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/duret-bag.1040839/

@Sparkletastic, forgot to say, I shuddered re your description of a random stranger performing Botox. It’s an art, and should be done by someone trustworthy who shows appropriate restrain’t and good judgment. Same with vollure filler or any other kind. Otherwise you look scary, frozen and shiny, and the effects don’t last bc they only do the 11s and neglect other areas of rhe face. It would be the equivalent of a Groupon coupon or a tupperware party but for the face. ugh. Edit: I mean a trustworthy medical professional, well versed in the art. Botox and filler shifting and scarring is not normal.

@doni, as per our prior post, DH arranged for the cuff in my avatar for our 30th wedding anniversary.


----------



## southernbelle43

880 said:


> Will definitely post thanks! If you are interested, @Tasha1 already started a thread on her Duret experience https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/duret-bag.1040839/
> 
> @Sparkletastic, forgot to say, I shuddered re your description of a random stranger performing Botox. It’s an art, and should be done by someone trustworthy who shows appropriate restrain’t and good judgment. Same with vollure filler or any other kind. Otherwise you look scary, frozen and shiny, and the effects don’t last bc they only do the 11s and neglect other areas of rhe face. It would be the equivalent of a Groupon coupon or a tupperware party but for the face. ugh.


I second this. I know some ladies in Vegas who allowed someone with less than reliable credentials to inject botox. Two of  them were seriously injured and this person is being prosecuted. Please do your research before allowing anyone to inject you with a toxin.


----------



## More bags

@880 your anniversary cuff in your avatar is stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## BowieFan1971

southernbelle43 said:


> I second this. I know some ladies in Vegas who allowed someone with less than reliable credentials to inject botox. Two of  them were seriously injured and this person is being prosecuted. Please do your research before allowing anyone to inject you with a toxin.


As an esthetician who had had clients that had “normal” side effects such as the Botox shifting into surrounding areas and freezing parts of the face not meant to be frozen, as well as scarring from infection caused by fillers, I can tell you there is risk even when done properly. Let alone fillers and Botox done at a “party” in possibly less than ideal or sterile conditions. It should only be done by professionals who are fully trained and who can provide verifiable referrals.


----------



## JenJBS

Talking about comfort zones helped me decide to take a step out of mine. But not completely. The color is very out of my comfort zone, and the style and hardware are at the very edge. But the size, price, material, and brand are well within my comfort zone. I'll post the bag once it arrives. Should be this week!


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> @880 your anniversary cuff in your avatar is stunning! Congratulation!


Yes! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> DH arranged for the cuff in my avatar for our 30th wedding anniversary.



It's fabulous!    Happy Anniversary!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> I wonder if they've only ever seen cheap bags and bad fakes, so they have never seen high quality to compare it to - and therefore have no idea just how bad the quality is? I'm guessing they don't know just what bad fakes they are carrying - and how easily people who know real quality can spot their fakes.


The thing that’s crazy about this is they look bad/phony/tacky if people ID the bags as fake. But they look like they are really stupid if the other person doesn’t know the bag is fake and thinks they spent thousands of dollars for a crappy looking bag.

Bad look either way...


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> The thing that’s crazy about this is they look bad/phony/tacky if people ID the bags as fake. But they look like they are really stupid if the other person doesn’t know the bag is fake and thinks they spent thousands of dollars for a crappy looking bag.
> 
> Bad look either way...



Yep. Too bad they didn't realize that - and how bad those bags are.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I knew I could count on my purse pocket friends to “get” my struggle and give me great advice. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Your feeling is very familiar to me. I´ve been there not long ago. Looking at all my gorgeous bags and not being overly excitied, yearning for something new, some "gratification", something to bring me instant happiness in those blah times where there is nothing to look forward to.
> Like you I kept looking at lots of bags, making wishlists, hunting bargains, listing the pros and cons of what I saw. I didn´t find love, but kept looking as per habit: SpiDior...
> Then suddenly I found a large New Lock on a classifieds site and my wanting had a name. The seller did not even bother to reply to me, left me feel deflated and full of FOMO. The next night I combed over 100 pages of vinted France for hours and there she was, the large New Lock. Complete with her clochette, papers and dustbag. A little more expensive than my initial find that did not have any of the extras, but from a nice friendly seller and I went for it. She arrived and has been giving me joy from the second I heard the jingle of New Lock chains inside the box.
> I can´t tell whether the Chanel or Versace would make you happy. Do you love them? Does your heart start hickupping when you see them? Are they YOU? (Forget about fashion, think personal style!)
> Can you order them and return them in case the first date does make you fall in love?


I won’t ever buy a bag anymore unless I know I’ll love _and_ use it. So, I will sit on my hands rather than buy even if I can return it. I just am “over” that phase of my collecting.
The Versaces are cute and intriguing but not crave bags so I really need to leave them be. Plus I have no idea of their quality level since I haven’t seen them in person. I would use the black Chanel in a medium size a lot but it’s not a bag I can get excited about which is one reason I sold the black C jumbo I had.


SakuraSakura said:


> Allow me to over-analyze your words, fellow internet user
> 
> I think that, because of the exterior forces, you may be experiencing general fatigue. Perhaps your attention has been elsewhere or maybe it is a result of pandemic fatigue. If you haven't worn these items in a while, or you do not feel joy looking at them, then it might be time to consider selling them before purchasing new items. It may cause you more fatigue to purchase more as it adds to the pile of handbags. You're right - there isn't anything going on right now but we're all very tired. If you've wanted a Chanel flap for a while this may be the time to start saving towards a pre-loved one using your other items to help pay for it. It's better to have a few items we adore than many we're apathetic about. You can also get a Chanel single flap which erases the double-flap being an issue.


I completely agree that I have covid year fatigue. Quarantining hard for 15 months has been draining. I miss my kids and friends. I miss travel. Mr. S had serious health issues. My son got covid. I was bored silly til I got my new job. It was a lot. I’m very conscious of the fact many suffered far more than I. So, I  kind of stuffed my angst because I feel a bit guilty for even having it. But its popping up now.

That being said, I’d *never* sell my collection. I almost passed out at the thought.  I love my bags. LOL! I’m just blah when I look at them bc you’re right - I’m mentally exhausted. I just want to freshen my collection up to reinvigorate my interest. (Which may just be a bad idea.)

I already own several C flaps and had a black patent jumbo SF that I sold bc I didn’t like the patent. I’d like a medium sized black one but I HATE the DF on my current medium which is the issue.

I can easily afford to buy one. I’m just “offended” at the price because I didn’t pay close to current for mine even 2-3 years ago. So that’s also part of the struggle. Pay $6k for a bag that has a functional issue and that I’m “good” with but not excited about?? Doesn’t make sense to me.


glendaPLEASE said:


> HAHAHA yes, let me also wade-in as a person who has no psychology background and is basically just a rando on the internet!!
> 
> I wonder, Sparkle, if some of your feelings of meh might be due to general COVID-related depression. It's not unusual, given the very unusual world we live in right now, for your emotional equilibrium in a lot of realms of life to be very very off right now. Perhaps it's not the bags or the upcoming collections, but perhaps just general depression and fatigue that's making you not really enjoy the things you used to enjoy. I say this not because I'm some kind of expert, but because I've felt similarly about my bags before and actually am currently in a dip where I'm looking at my newest purchase, my little BV pouch, and feeling doubts about it but also looking at whats out there and being like, why I don't really like anything out there either so..... But I kind of know myself well enough to know that it's probably not the bags or the collections, but rather it's me, and the feelings will pass, and joy will return. Just my two cents.


I agree. When I think of depression, I think of my mom who was barely functional at times. I’m still working, exercising, planning for the future, etc. But, admittedly, I am worn out and don’t have the buzzy joy I normally do bc of covid restrictions and fall out.  Some days I’m crinkly instead of sparkly. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I just saw an article talking about the lack of “It” bags lately and asking if the era of “It” bags was over because social media has things/trends churning so fast now that nothing can slow burn or stay in the loop long enough to develop “It” bag status. So maybe there is nothing exciting out there...since I am not a trend girl, I couldn’t tell you. Or maybe it is a side effect of the overall ennui many have been experiencing, but that will pass as things normalize? Or maybe it is a shift in your way of life or thinking that will have some legs?
> 
> My advice...don’t make a big decision now and don’t buy that Chanel. Buying a bag you are not in love with before you even buy it will do nothing to help. And dumping items that normally used to make you happy when we are still living a jacked up life is reactionary at best and could leave you scrambling to replace the items you realize you DO love and sold at a higher price. Sit on it a bit and take some time to think and reflect first. I think we all feel some version of “stuck” right now that is larger than a bag collection.


Definitely not selling my babies. I must have really miscommunicated.  I wondered though if I could add some zing to my collection to keep it feeling fresh.

The black med C would be a good “workhorse” bag but again - $6k for something that doesn’t make my heart go pitty pat? Doesn’t seem right.


southernbelle43 said:


> I second this. I know some ladies in Vegas who allowed someone with less than reliable credentials to inject botox. Two of  them were seriously injured and this person is being prosecuted. Please do your research before allowing anyone to inject you with a toxin.


I tried not to judge the Botox party idea but I couldn’t  understand why anyone would risk their face like this. Even if the person was a properly trained professional, I wouldn’t want them distracted by a party atmosphere.

Several years ago when I lived in a different city, a woman invited me to a lash party. It was a no for me. Later she told me it was a horror with one person immediately having to go to the ER & others developing rashes after.

All of these lash / injection /micro needling /whatever parties really need to end. They aren’t safe.

—————

Thanks for all the good advice. I think the best answer is the same one I came to a few years ago. Don’t buy just because something catches my fancy or I’m bored. Wait to buy until I can’t breathe unless I have the bag. And, make sure it is a true “add” / upgrade to my collection.

In the interim, I need to get my sparkle back.   Need socialization. Need people. Need travel. Need to dress in something other than yoga pants and t-shirts.


----------



## Tasha1

*@880 *
My congratulations on your anniversary and  your Duret journey

My 2 cents. I am  not a person who buys and sells in accordance with the current fashion, much ado or maybe I am lazy for these fussy movements. I don't like being an masse either. 
As far as bags concern I decided to go for 2 brands, Duret and Hermes SO. I go for quality not quantity and balance in my life.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

I am lucky the bag that came yesterday will go to an other member in a group I am in. I had to take quite a few pictures of it, that I almost kept it, despite the uneven matching of hides on the bottom of the bag. The color ended up being almost the same color as the bag DH is giving me for Mothers Day. I do not need two bags almost the same size in the same color. 
  I definitely feel like during this pandemic I have been doing the opposite of Sparkle by changing things in my collection to keep myself from being bored. I am however very happy with my stuff at the moment.


----------



## momasaurus

glendaPLEASE said:


> Goals for the rest of 2021 (please excuse me basically yelling at myself here! ):
> - You have a pair of pumps and earrings on the wishlist you want to get for your wedding! Focus on those for May/June!
> - Save and buy yourself one more lux bag in the fall. Plan this purchase carefully and think hard about what's best for your lifestyle and personal style!
> - Avoid emotional spending on things like SLGs.
> - You are allowed to impulse and emotionally buy fragrances.
> - Don't get discouraged with feelings of FOMO for the various spring/summer drops. You have your two summer bags you bought in February!! They are hot bags and are on trend and you love them, so focus this summer on styling and wearing them! DON'T impulse buy any bags!


I like this so much!
I love that you allow yourself one area to be impulsive and emotional about. Lately I've done that with makeup. I now have a ridiculous amount of eyeshadow (which I rarely wear) and lipsticks (always), but I think having that one place where I can buy guilt-free and emotionally has been very good for me!
Hope it works for you! We are here to help.


----------



## momasaurus

My April stats:
Bags in: 0
Bags out: 1
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0

I bought a malachite Kelly dog bracelet, but most importantly - NO scarves!!! I am seriously trying to cut back. Friends are in a buying frenzy (luckily nothing they are lusting after appeals to me), and I am resisting. I wonder if I can make it through another month......?


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> *@880 *
> My congratulations on your anniversary and  your Duret journey
> 
> My 2 cents. I am  not a person who buys and sells in accordance with the current fashion, much ado or maybe I am lazy for these fussy movements. I don't like being an masse either.
> As far as bags concern I decided to go for 2 brands, Duret and Hermes SO. I go for quality not quantity and balance in my life.


Thank you so much, @Tasha1! I aspire to your ideal of quality, not quantity. before 2020, I had not bought any jewelry since 2001, for epneither the time nor inclination. But, I’d rather have a few dream pieces only.  After we spoke to Duret, it is clear we are in the hands of a very capable, talented, and enthusiastic artisan.  During covid, I also started to get into shape to be able to fit into old RTW and to be healthier. So, I let go of a lot of extraneous items in my wardrobe and started to update some stuff. I still keep some old RTW that I love though! hugs

thank you @JenJBS, @More bags, and @BowieFan1971! It doesn’t feel like thirty years of marriage  My cuff was something that I dreamt about since I was in high school, but never ever thought I would ever see or try on IRL, much less have. (I didn’t realize coco was a nazi collaborator then, but I’ve since rationalized that if the Wertheimer family forgave her and regained their company, chanel was okay to purchase)  Kind of a dream like an Hermes kelly

@Sparkletastic, I love your post!

@glendaPLEASE, have fun with fragrance, but in my experience, it’s easy to get carried away, and lots of them may not be full bottle worthy. I love vintage scent and used to sample some through Surrender to chance, a sample decant site.

@momasaurus, i find scarf stability in trying on what I have in different ways. but I do try to stay away from SOTD to Avoid too much temptation! Mainly if I buy, I’m hunting for older items I mistakenly let go (some more than once)  DH and I are also embarking on  a gut renovation of our new apartment with outdoor terraces, so infrastructure is where the maim spend will be this year. We hadn’t bought furniture or done renovations for over two decades, so it’s definitely time.

@BowieFan1971, @southernbelle43, re Botox, filler, laser, etc. agree. I meant only do it with a qualified, highly trained, reputable medical professional. One who is restrained enough to tell you honestly, nope s is a bad idea, or no, you don’t need this now, or this procedure isn’t for you.  I’ve never had any procedure like this done by an aesthetician.


----------



## southernbelle43

BowieFan1971 said:


> As an esthetician who had had clients that had “normal” side effects such as the Botox shifting into surrounding areas and freezing parts of the face not meant to be frozen, as well as scarring from infection caused by fillers, I can tell you there is risk even when done properly. Let alone fillers and Botox done at a “party” in possibly less than ideal or sterile conditions. It should only be done by professionals who are fully trained and who can provide verifiable referrals.


Absolutely.  Thank you for weighing in on this.  It is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> In the interim, I need to get my sparkle back.   Need socialization. Need people. Need travel. Need to dress in something other than yoga pants and t-shirts.



Awww! I am sure you are busy SPARKLING up your house in your yoga pants and t-shirts. NOTHING can keep the sparkle down!

But, I feel ya. I’m in a funk today and really shouldn’t be. Yesterday I went wine tasting with two girlfriends, and the weather is great again today so I’m treating myself to going out to lunch, which is nice.

But I’m sort of bummed anyway. Probably COVID fatigue combined with the fact that DH is out of town. I’m in between hobbies, which is probably why there’s been some handbag churn. I need to find my next ‘thing.’ I work fairly long work weeks and my job takes up a decent amount of mental energy so usually on weeknights I’m happy to just relax with DH, watch TV, or find the end of the Internet. But on weekends I need to find myself more to do.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I am lucky the bag that came yesterday will go to an other member in a group I am in. I had to take quite a few pictures of it, that I almost kept it, despite the uneven matching of hides on the bottom of the bag. The color ended up being almost the same color as the bag DH is giving me for Mothers Day. I do not need two bags almost the same size in the same color.
> I definitely feel like during this pandemic I have been doing the opposite of Sparkle by changing things in my collection to keep myself from being bored. I am however very happy with my stuff at the moment.


I’m glad you love the changes you’ve made. That is a very happy place to be!

I just can’t take selling anything else.  Having sold literally hundreds of bags before, I almost have bag selling PTSD. Which is why I switched into more classic styles. I didn’t want to feel any angst with having a bag that felt dated or that I simply got sick of. 





Jereni said:


> Awww! I am sure you are busy SPARKLING up your house in your yoga pants and t-shirts. NOTHING can keep the sparkle down!
> 
> But, I feel ya. I’m in a funk today and really shouldn’t be. Yesterday I went wine tasting with two girlfriends, and the weather is great again today so I’m treating myself to going out to lunch, which is nice.
> 
> But I’m sort of bummed anyway. Probably COVID fatigue combined with the fact that DH is out of town. I’m in between hobbies, which is probably why there’s been some handbag churn. I need to find my next ‘thing.’ I work fairly long work weeks and my job takes up a decent amount of mental energy so usually on weeknights I’m happy to just relax with DH, watch TV, or find the end of the Internet. But on weekends I need to find myself more to do.


It’s funny. I realized that I’ve always taken on the “burden” of being sparkly and eternally optimistic in my family and friend group. After some introspection, I determined that while a lot of this does come naturally (I usually am pretty happy / optimistic / energetic), some is codependence from having a horribly abusive narcissistic mom (I unconsciously feel responsible for other people’s happiness.)

So, I’ve given myself room to be crinkly vs sparkly at times. And to let others be uplifting and supportive of me. It’s not that comfortable yet but, I’m learning. 

That being said, yep. My yoga pants and t shirts are definitely on the super cute & fashionable end of the spectrum. Casual? Yes. Blah? Never.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> And to let others be uplifting and supportive of me


I’m sure everyone around you will sppreciate the opportunity to return the sparkle! (There’s narcissism in my family too)
@Jereni, I hate when my DH travelled for business too! Glad you had a good time with your girlfriends and took yourself to lunch today!

@BowieFan1971, you look after so many people in your life, I’m glad you have some opportunity now to hang out with girlfriends and recharge!

thank you @cowgirlsboots and @More bags! time flies. I feel very fortunate, and whoa, it doesn’t seem like 30 years 
hugs


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m glad you love the changes you’ve made. That is a very happy place to be!
> 
> I just can’t take selling anything else.  Having sold literally hundreds of bags before, I almost have bag selling PTSD. Which is why I switched into more classic styles. I didn’t want to feel any angst with having a bag that felt dated or that I simply got sick of. It’s funny. I realized that I’ve always taken on the “burden” of being sparkly and eternally optimistic in my family and friend group. After some introspection, I determined that while a lot of this does come naturally (I usually am pretty happy / optimistic / energetic), some is codependence from having a horribly abusive narcissistic mom (I unconsciously feel responsible for other people’s happiness.)
> 
> So, I’ve given myself room to be crinkly vs sparkly at times. And to let others be uplifting and supportive of me. It’s not that comfortable yet but, I’m learning.
> 
> That being said, yep. My yoga pants and t shirts are definitely on the super cute & fashionable end of the spectrum. Casual? Yes. Blah? Never.



Please give your needy side room in your life, too! Being sparkly 24-7 must be exhausting!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> @880 your anniversary cuff in your avatar is stunning! Congratulations!


+1


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Wait to buy until I can’t breathe unless I have the bag. And, make sure it is a true “add” / upgrade to my collection.


Exactly! Well said! 
Hope you will have the chance to go out, chat, enjoy life very soon!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> My April stats:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 1
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> I bought a malachite Kelly dog bracelet, but most importantly - NO scarves!!! I am seriously trying to cut back. Friends are in a buying frenzy (luckily nothing they are lusting after appeals to me), and I am resisting. I wonder if I can make it through another month......?



Good Luck for making it through another month! 
I´ll simply have to cut back now. The New Lock was pricey for my standards and I´m on ban island now.


----------



## BowieFan1971

@Jereni @Sparkletastic 
I have had a weird time of adjustment during all this too. My nanny job was put on hiatus for the last 14 months while the mom worked from home, then she quit her job and has not started a new one yet. My at home spa biz definitely slowed down after the surge in January and bag sales have sucked. So in many ways, I am not working for the first time in my life. I have enough trickling in and in savings to take care of my personal bills for the rest of this year if need be and my DH has always earned wayyyyy more than me. I try to contribute by keeping the house clean and cooking, which I don’t mind doing. I am OCD about the house and a much better cook than my DH, so I would do it anyway. But it all leaves me in a place I have a hard time with at times...I was so used to being the head of the household and the boss for so very long. In fact, my son’s nickname for me is Boss Lady.  I do have my weekly visits with my mom and now the yard needs attention again, plus I help a woman with office work/organizing here and there, so I am able to keep occupied. But not with purpose, I guess you could say. Just in the last few weeks I have spent time with two different women I have gotten to know and really enjoyed myself. I have never really had many close friendships, and female friendships have always been a challenge for me because I and/or my life circumstances are/have been very atypical in a lot of ways. Plus when you work as intensely with people as I have always done in my work, I need time away from people to recharge and have balance. It was so nice to go to lunch and hang with these women...doing what other women do with their friends. I like these women and it is really nice to be able to be a part of myself I don’t get to be with my DH or my family. I think this is a time where everybody is kind of looking at their normal life and reevaluating a bit. Which makes you look at who you are, how you relate to others and define yourself in relation to others. Which is a good thing...keeps us real and in control of our lives, instead of just living by rote and letting our routine control us.

I know I am rambling, but bottom line-I know what you mean and right there with you.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> Thank you so much, @Tasha1! I aspire to your ideal of quality, not quantity. before 2020, I had not bought any jewelry since 2001, for epneither the time nor inclination. But, I’d rather have a few dream pieces only.  After we spoke to Duret, it is clear we are in the hands of a very capable, talented, and enthusiastic artisan.  During covid, I also started to get into shape to be able to fit into old RTW and to be healthier. So, I let go of a lot of extraneous items in my wardrobe and started to update some stuff. I still keep some old RTW that I love though! hugs
> 
> thank you @JenJBS, @More bags, and @BowieFan1971! It doesn’t feel like thirty years of marriage  My cuff was something that I dreamt about since I was in high school, but never ever thought I would ever see or try on IRL, much less have. (I didn’t realize coco was a nazi collaborator then, but I’ve since rationalized that if the Wertheimer family forgave her and regained their company, chanel was okay to purchase)  Kind of a dream like an Hermes kelly
> 
> @Sparkletastic, I love your post!
> 
> @glendaPLEASE, have fun with fragrance, but in my experience, it’s easy to get carried away, and lots of them may not be full bottle worthy. I love vintage scent and used to sample some through Surrender to chance, a sample decant site.
> 
> @momasaurus, i find scarf stability in trying on what I have in different ways. but I do try to stay away from SOTD to Avoid too much temptation! Mainly if I buy, I’m hunting for older items I mistakenly let go (some more than once)  DH and I are also embarking on  a gut renovation of our new apartment with outdoor terraces, so infrastructure is where the maim spend will be this year. We hadn’t bought furniture or done renovations for over two decades, so it’s definitely time.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, @southernbelle43, re Botox, filler, laser, etc. agree. I meant only do it with a qualified, highly trained, reputable medical professional. One who is restrained enough to tell you honestly, nope s is a bad idea, or no, you don’t need this now, or this procedure isn’t for you.  I’ve never had any procedure like this done by an aesthetician.


Yesss! Outdoor space takes precedence over everything IMO.


----------



## momasaurus

I would de


BowieFan1971 said:


> @Jereni @Sparkletastic
> I have had a weird time of adjustment during all this too. My nanny job was put on hiatus for the last 14 months while the mom worked from home, then she quit her job and has not started a new one yet. My at home spa biz definitely slowed down after the surge in January and bag sales have sucked. So in many ways, I am not working for the first time in my life. I have enough trickling in and in savings to take care of my personal bills for the rest of this year if need be and my DH has always earned wayyyyy more than me. I try to contribute by keeping the house clean and cooking, which I don’t mind doing. I am OCD about the house and a much better cook than my DH, so I would do it anyway. But it all leaves me in a place I have a hard time with at times...I was so used to being the head of the household and the boss for so very long. In fact, my son’s nickname for me is Boss Lady.  I do have my weekly visits with my mom and now the yard needs attention again, plus I help a woman with office work/organizing here and there, so I am able to keep occupied. But not with purpose, I guess you could say. Just in the last few weeks I have spent time with two different women I have gotten to know and really enjoyed myself. I have never really had many close friendships, and female friendships have always been a challenge for me because I and/or my life circumstances are/have been very atypical in a lot of ways. Plus when you work as intensely with people as I have always done in my work, I need time away from people to recharge and have balance. It was so nice to go to lunch and hang with these women...doing what other women do with their friends. I like these women and it is really nice to be able to be a part of myself I don’t get to be with my DH or my family. I think this is a time where everybody is kind of looking at their normal life and reevaluating a bit. Which makes you look at who you are, how you relate to others and define yourself in relation to others. Which is a good thing...keeps us real and in control of our lives, instead of just living by rote and letting our routine control us.
> 
> I know I am rambling, but bottom line-I know what you mean and right there with you.


I would definitely enjoy lunch with you! I totally get all this.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

I would de


BowieFan1971 said:


> @Jereni @Sparkletastic
> I have had a weird time of adjustment during all this too. My nanny job was put on hiatus for the last 14 months while the mom worked from home, then she quit her job and has not started a new one yet. My at home spa biz definitely slowed down after the surge in January and bag sales have sucked. So in many ways, I am not working for the first time in my life. I have enough trickling in and in savings to take care of my personal bills for the rest of this year if need be and my DH has always earned wayyyyy more than me. I try to contribute by keeping the house clean and cooking, which I don’t mind doing. I am OCD about the house and a much better cook than my DH, so I would do it anyway. But it all leaves me in a place I have a hard time with at times...I was so used to being the head of the household and the boss for so very long. In fact, my son’s nickname for me is Boss Lady.  I do have my weekly visits with my mom and now the yard needs attention again, plus I help a woman with office work/organizing here and there, so I am able to keep occupied. But not with purpose, I guess you could say. Just in the last few weeks I have spent time with two different women I have gotten to know and really enjoyed myself. I have never really had many close friendships, and female friendships have always been a challenge for me because I and/or my life circumstances are/have been very atypical in a lot of ways. Plus when you work as intensely with people as I have always done in my work, I need time away from people to recharge and have balance. It was so nice to go to lunch and hang with these women...doing what other women do with their friends. I like these women and it is really nice to be able to be a part of myself I don’t get to be with my DH or my family. I think this is a time where everybody is kind of looking at their normal life and reevaluating a bit. Which makes you look at who you are, how you relate to others and define yourself in relation to others. Which is a good thing...keeps us real and in control of our lives, instead of just living by rote and letting our routine control us.
> 
> I know I am rambling, but bottom line-I know what you mean and right there with you.


I would definitely enjoy lunch with you! I totally get all this.


----------



## BowieFan1971

@momasaurus
I would enjoy that too! I would love to have lunch with any of the terrific ladies on this thread!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Malfunction


----------



## BowieFan1971

sorry...don’t know what’s up this morning...


----------



## doni

So much to catch up!



Sparkletastic said:


> In the interim, I need to get my sparkle back.   Need socialization. Need people. Need travel. Need to dress in something other than yoga pants and t-shirts.



There with you. Here shops/bars/restaurants (including outside)/gyms/venues of any type/schools... have been closed since beginning of December...
But so far, there is no rule saying one has to wear yoga pants and t-shirts 



momasaurus said:


> My April stats:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 1
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> I bought a malachite Kelly dog bracelet, but most importantly - NO scarves!!! I am seriously trying to cut back. Friends are in a buying frenzy (luckily nothing they are lusting after appeals to me), and I am resisting. I wonder if I can make it through another month......?



Congrats! I am sure you can, keep postponing things to June! We are here to cheer you all the way
(says as she checks again that giant triangle Hermes silk in VC... )



BowieFan1971 said:


> @Jereni @Sparkletastic
> Plus when you work as intensely with people as I have always done in my work, I need time away from people to recharge and have balance. It was so nice to go to lunch and hang with these women...doing what other women do with their friends. I like these women and it is really nice to be able to be a part of myself I don’t get to be with my DH or my family. I think this is a time where everybody is kind of looking at their normal life and reevaluating a bit. Which makes you look at who you are, how you relate to others and define yourself in relation to others. Which is a good thing...keeps us real and in control of our lives, instead of just living by rote and letting our routine control us.
> 
> I know I am rambling, but bottom line-I know what you mean and right there with you.



I consider girlfriends an essential element of any woman’s life.
Also, one of the big pluses of being a woman, particularly as time goes by.

I have always been the type to make friends easy with men. Enjoyed being one of the boys, both at work and leisure. But every year I appreciated my female friends more and more. They are such a fundamental part of me and my everyday life, I don’t know what I’d do without them.

You know the most common regret of women when they die? Not having spent enough time with their friends.
(men’s most common regret is not having spent enough time with their families).


----------



## doni

880 said:


> @doni, as per our prior post, DH arranged for the cuff in my avatar for our 30th wedding anniversary.


OMG. No words. That is breathtaking.

Congratulations on your anniversary, wow, you got together young! So nice.

(shouldn’t I be notified when someone quotes my @name? I am not...)


----------



## doni

Before I go on reading backwards, my stats for the month:

Bags in: 2 (I know... one may go back...)
Bags out: 2 up for sale (so I am even). 
Blazers/Jackets in/out: 0 

And I have bought more clothes stuff that I had for a while, season changes does that to me, and I am still finding out how to dress for my new life, I guess.


----------



## 880

doni said:


> OMG. No words. That is breathtaking.
> 
> Congratulations on your anniversary, wow, you got together young! So nice.
> 
> (shouldn’t I be notified when someone quotes my @name? I am not...)


Thanks so much! We got married a few years out of college and before grad school, age 23 
re the cuff, it was a dream from HS that I never ever in a million years thought would ever come to pass. we are all very very fortunate to be here; to have our health and to be able to chat about very first world things.

if you want to be notified, you can click on your avatar and choose preferences. Then scroll down until the section entitled select notification when. . . And then you can check your choice

even with career ans season changes, you’re still in sports coats/jackets and trousers or jeans as per your style post some time ago? or has that changed? 

hugs


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I won’t ever buy a bag anymore unless I know I’ll love _and_ use it. So, I will sit on my hands rather than buy even if I can return it. I just am “over” that phase of my collecting.
> The Versaces are cute and intriguing but not crave bags so I really need to leave them be. Plus I have no idea of their quality level since I haven’t seen them in person. I would use the black Chanel in a medium size a lot but it’s not a bag I can get excited about which is one reason I sold the black C jumbo I had.


That´s such a clear statement! Congratulations on perfectly knowing your point of view! 
So the Chanel wouldn´t be more than "just a bag"- not worth spending a fortune on! 
Re not sending back anymore you are definetely a lot further advanced into you collection. I still tend to buy items knowing I can send them back or sell them one easily to get my hands on them, check out their quality, try them on...  I haven´t ever done this with an expensive bag, though. Usually I go for cheap vintage to check out whether a shape would be good for me. The last time I did it was when getting the Goldpfeil in the Dior "Bobby" shape for 5 Euro. Clear verdict: not for me! It´s listed for sale and hopefully will shift soon.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> There with you. Here shops/bars/restaurants (including outside)/gyms/venues of any type/schools... have been closed since beginning of December...
> But so far, there is no rule saying one has to wear yoga pants and t-shirts


I´m in Germany, too and hate the lockdown situation. Meanwhile I´m craving for brick and mortar shops to re-open, dreaming of being able to go to TK Maxx to browse for hours just for browsing´s sake. 
You make me laugh: no, there´s no rule to wear yoga pants...  but there are far too many other rules.


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> So much to catch up!
> 
> 
> 
> There with you. Here shops/bars/restaurants (including outside)/gyms/venues of any type/schools... have been closed since beginning of December...
> But so far, there is no rule saying one has to wear yoga pants and t-shirts
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I am sure you can, keep postponing things to June! We are here to cheer you all the way
> (says as she checks again that giant triangle Hermes silk in VC... )
> 
> 
> 
> I consider girlfriends an essential element of any woman’s life.
> Also, one of the big pluses of being a woman, particularly as time goes by.
> 
> I have always been the type to make friends easy with men. Enjoyed being one of the boys, both at work and leisure. But every year I appreciated my female friends more and more. They are such a fundamental part of me and my everyday life, I don’t know what I’d do without them.
> 
> You know the most common regret of women when they die? Not having spent enough time with their friends.
> (men’s most common regret is not having spent enough time with their families).


I think I have not had good luck with female friends...like there is a gap in understanding somewhere. As one if you all guessed from my clothes and bag choices, I am a no-nonsense person, who sees things as they are and calls it accordingly. There is an element of I don’t know what to call it- lack of straightforwardness, lack of desire to be direct, need to be liked to the point of playing games or dishonesty?- to many of my experiences with female friendships that I don’t care for or have patience/tolerance for. It’s like there are rules or expectations and I don’t know what they are. The only friendships I have gotten seriously burned in have been female friendships. I guess with these women, I need to take things as they come and see, but it has been nice.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> @momasaurus
> I would enjoy that too! I would love to have lunch with any of the terrific ladies on this thread!!!


In the before times, we used to have meetups! Lunch and shopping.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s such a clear statement! Congratulations on perfectly knowing your point of view!
> So the Chanel wouldn´t be more than "just a bag"- not worth spending a fortune on!
> Re not sending back anymore you are definetely a lot further advanced into you collection. I still tend to buy items knowing I can send them back or sell them one easily to get my hands on them, check out their quality, try them on...  I haven´t ever done this with an expensive bag, though. Usually I go for cheap vintage to check out whether a shape would be good for me. The last time I did it was when getting the Goldpfeil in the Dior "Bobby" shape for 5 Euro. Clear verdict: not for me! It´s listed for sale and hopefully will shift soon.


One thing dawned on me last night. I don't know why I didn't consider it before. Because most of my bags are found in thrift stores or sold second hand online, in many cases, I'm not buying the dream bag I've been looking for but a bag that appeals to me when I see it. Often, I'm making compromises when I buy that bag. It may not be the perfect color or condition but it is the one that is available. For example, my first Balenciaga was found in a thrift store for under $40. I loved the style but I'd prefer a different color. But when would I ever find a Balenciaga that cheap again? It was a cheap way to try out the brand. I think many of the bags in my collection are compromises. I often buy them to try out the brand or style without risking too much money. Then I'm stuck having to sell them when I find a better color, or I keep them because I'll never find the perfect one in my price range and almost is better than nothing.


----------



## 880

momasaurus said:


> In the before times, we used to have meetups! Lunch and shopping.


Loved those! Another TPFer reminded me that there used to be Friday meets at H wall st. And a bunch of us would line up early for private day H sample sale. I got my troika bolide, a Paris Bombay, and a 42 briefcase for DH at different sample sale dates. . . At one of them, someone (I didn’t know her) scored a kelly. It was like a legend.

@BowieFan1971, girlfriends can involve a lot of drama sometimes

@whateve, there is a place for that type of placeholder bag! Sometimes you try someth8ng you wouldn’t have normally and it’s fabulous!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> One thing dawned on me last night. I don't know why I didn't consider it before. Because most of my bags are found in thrift stores or sold second hand online, in many cases, I'm not buying the dream bag I've been looking for but a bag that appeals to me when I see it. Often, I'm making compromises when I buy that bag. It may not be the perfect color or condition but it is the one that is available. For example, my first Balenciaga was found in a thrift store for under $40. I loved the style but I'd prefer a different color. But when would I ever find a Balenciaga that cheap again? It was a cheap way to try out the brand. I think many of the bags in my collection are compromises. I often buy them to try out the brand or style without risking too much money. Then I'm stuck having to sell them when I find a better color, or I keep them because I'll never find the perfect one in my price range and almost is better than nothing.


+1
I have always had to compromise on something in order to get what I want at the price I can afford/want to pay. Most of the time it works out fine, but there have been times I realized after I received the bag and saw it/used it, that it was too much compromise or the wrong compromise. That’s life. But if you always buy at the right price, it’s not as bad because you can get your money back.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think I have not had good luck with female friends...like there is a gap in understanding somewhere. As one if you all guessed from my clothes and bag choices, I am a no-nonsense person, who sees things as they are and calls it accordingly. There is an element of I don’t know what to call it- lack of straightforwardness, lack of desire to be direct, need to be liked to the point of playing games or dishonesty?- to many of my experiences with female friendships that I don’t care for or have patience/tolerance for. It’s like there are rules or expectations and I don’t know what they are. The only friendships I have gotten seriously burned in have been female friendships. I guess with these women, I need to take things as they come and see, but it has been nice.



I hear you!  One of my favorite things about the Marines was you always knew where you stood with those guys. Totally direct and straightforward. No gossip or back stabbing. One example of directness: See a guy I haven't seen for a few months. "Your a$$ is smaller." Guys back home would have said something like 'you're looking nice' or 'have you lost weight', but a Marine... straight up admitted he was checking out my a$$. And their wasn't even any serious interest on either of our part. He was just making an observation of something that, as a guy, he was going to notice. And if it had gotten bigger, he would have said so just as directly. Yet, in fairness, as much as I adored my boys, being in a 90% male environment also really helped me appreciate my women friends - who I could talk to about fashion, make up, etc. and go shopping with.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Raspberry dream is going through customs! No longer in transit from Belgium!


----------



## Jereni

I don’t have anything super valuable to contribute to the primary conversations going on, so instead: here’s the ridiculously fluffy cuddle I am currently getting. Hope it makes you ladies smile on this rainy evening (at least rainy where I am).




It is of course nice to know that I am not the only one feeling isolated and somewhat adrift. I wish we could do meetups!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cat belly fur...one of the softest substances known to man.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> Cat belly fur...one of the softest substances known to man.


Exactly. And sometimes you do get to meet up in person


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Jereni said:


> I don’t have anything super valuable to contribute to the primary conversations going on, so instead: here’s the ridiculously fluffy cuddle I am currently getting. Hope it makes you ladies smile on this rainy evening (at least rainy where I am).
> 
> View attachment 5073545
> 
> 
> It is of course nice to know that I am not the only one feeling isolated and somewhat adrift. I wish we could do meetups!


Wish you were in Georgia!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I don’t have anything super valuable to contribute to the primary conversations going on, so instead: here’s the ridiculously fluffy cuddle I am currently getting. Hope it makes you ladies smile on this rainy evening (at least rainy where I am).
> 
> View attachment 5073545
> 
> 
> It is of course nice to know that I am not the only one feeling isolated and somewhat adrift. I wish we could do meetups!


We currently have a mama cat and her babies in our garden. I can't get close enough to get good pictures of those cute kittens.


----------



## afroken

Jereni said:


> I don’t have anything super valuable to contribute to the primary conversations going on, so instead: here’s the ridiculously fluffy cuddle I am currently getting. Hope it makes you ladies smile on this rainy evening (at least rainy where I am).
> 
> View attachment 5073545
> 
> 
> It is of course nice to know that I am not the only one feeling isolated and somewhat adrift. I wish we could do meetups!


So cute!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I don’t have anything super valuable to contribute to the primary conversations going on, so instead: here’s the ridiculously fluffy cuddle I am currently getting. Hope it makes you ladies smile on this rainy evening (at least rainy where I am).
> 
> View attachment 5073545
> 
> 
> It is of course nice to know that I am not the only one feeling isolated and somewhat adrift. I wish we could do meetups!



Beautiful kitty!     Name?  
I'd love to do a meet up! Hopefully soon...


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> I’m sure everyone around you will sppreciate the opportunity to return the sparkle! (There’s narcissism in my family too)
> @Jereni, I hate when my DH travelled for business too! Glad you had a good time with your girlfriends and took yourself to lunch today!
> 
> @BowieFan1971, you look after so many people in your life, I’m glad you have some opportunity now to hang out with girlfriends and recharge!
> 
> thank you @cowgirlsboots and @More bags! time flies. I feel very fortunate, and whoa, it doesn’t seem like 30 years
> hugs


Sending you many hugs for having to deal with a narcissist.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Please give your needy side room in your life, too! Being sparkly 24-7 must be exhausting!


Covid has drained my tank completely. So sparkling is heavy lifting now. Lol!  I’m just keeping upbeat when I can and not worrying about it when I can’t.


doni said:


> OMG. No words. That is breathtaking.
> 
> Congratulations on your anniversary, wow, you got together young! So nice.
> 
> (shouldn’t I be notified when someone quotes my @name? I am not...)


I think it depends on your account settings.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I think I have not had good luck with female friends...like there is a gap in understanding somewhere. As one if you all guessed from my clothes and bag choices, I am a no-nonsense person, who sees things as they are and calls it accordingly. There is an element of I don’t know what to call it- lack of straightforwardness, lack of desire to be direct, need to be liked to the point of playing games or dishonesty?- to many of my experiences with female friendships that I don’t care for or have patience/tolerance for. It’s like there are rules or expectations and I don’t know what they are. The only friendships I have gotten seriously burned in have been female friendships. I guess with these women, I need to take things as they come and see, but it has been nice.


I can absolutely understand your POV. I often feel clueless in stereotypical female dynamics.  But, I’d encourage you to seek out female friends who are similar to you in style and values vs “suffering” with ones who aren’t.

I have been terribly hurt by friends who didn’t deserve the loyalty and time I gave. But, I have 3 BFF’s that I’d give a kidney to. The relationships have lasted from 25 years for the longest down to 9 years for the newest. My oldest BFF is 60, the youngest 33. None of them are friends with the others. Yet, we’re all pretty much take on life / no foolishness kind of gals. The stereotypical girl passive aggressive / nice to be nice shtick really isn’t our thing. And, I’m the only one into fashion.

But we treasure our girl friendships. There is a sisterhood and sense of “rest” in the spirit between us bc of the trust we have. We can be silly one minute and plot business moves the next.

Deaths, divorces, job losses, health issues... doesn’t matter. They are there for me and vice versa.

Women come in all flavors. Sending you encouragement as you continue to build your friendship tribe 


whateve said:


> One thing dawned on me last night. I don't know why I didn't consider it before. Because most of my bags are found in thrift stores or sold second hand online, in many cases, I'm not buying the dream bag I've been looking for but a bag that appeals to me when I see it. Often, I'm making compromises when I buy that bag. It may not be the perfect color or condition but it is the one that is available. For example, my first Balenciaga was found in a thrift store for under $40. I loved the style but I'd prefer a different color. But when would I ever find a Balenciaga that cheap again? It was a cheap way to try out the brand. I think many of the bags in my collection are compromises. I often buy them to try out the brand or style without risking too much money. Then I'm stuck having to sell them when I find a better color, or I keep them because I'll never find the perfect one in my price range and almost is better than nothing.


That is a powerful insight!  How do you think will change your approach to your collection (if at all)?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> That is a powerful insight!  How do you think will change your approach to your collection (if at all)?


I'm hoping it will make me think twice when considering a bag and not buy it just because it is there at a good price. I hope I'll become pickier. Sometimes these purchases do end up good so I'll have trouble giving up bargain shopping completely. There is also the thrill that comes from getting something at a bargain.

Like you, I really really hate selling. I don't have much guilt about the money tied up in my bags because I've sold enough over the years to pay for it all. There are probably as many as 20 I could part with today without much thought but I don't want to have to sell. The practical side of me can't see just giving them away though. 

I think I might look at my collection and decide if there is a replacement for each bag that I'd rather have. Then look for the replacement and once I find it, get rid of the one I have.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I'm hoping it will make me think twice when considering a bag and not buy it just because it is there at a good price. I hope I'll become pickier. Sometimes these purchases do end up good so I'll have trouble giving up bargain shopping completely. There is also the thrill that comes from getting something at a bargain.
> 
> Like you, I really really hate selling. I don't have much guilt about the money tied up in my bags because I've sold enough over the years to pay for it all. There are probably as many as 20 I could part with today without much thought but I don't want to have to sell. The practical side of me can't see just giving them away though.
> 
> I think I might look at my collection and decide if there is a replacement for each bag that I'd rather have. Then look for the replacement and once I find it, get rid of the one I have.


That sounds like a good approach. I had a similar realization as you have had several years ago. At the time I had over 150 bags - from Guess to Prada. No cohesion of style, no strategy. I was drawn to the deal.

One of the things I did was write down my ideal collection. When I realized what I truly wanted, I took on the chore of selling everything.  It took some fits and starts but I’m glad I did it.  Maybe try that - dream about and write down your ideal collection.  If nothing else, it’ll be fun!


----------



## 880

@Sparkletastic, I would love to see how you stored over 150 bags If you have any pics.  I’ve always been constrained by space. @whateve, I don’t have much guilt re bags either. It’s bc in order to get into Hermes originally, I liquidated a ton of old chanel (it was a lot cheaper years ago); Prada; Fendi; Miu Miu; gucci; etc etc. most from before bags hit the 1K retail mark. I remember when Prada and Gucci were 400-500 usd. What also helped was when I started to purchase Hermes, I stopped going to designer sample sales like Valentino and Carolina Herrera. It was like a fashion cold turkey crash diet.

you take a hit if you consign or sell, but it does prevent you from easily pulling the trigger on new items. And you just ship off a big box and forget about it. I don’t think I could have come up with an idea of what I want my collection to be without purging first. I also think it was more the ideal bag I saw myself carrying. then once I had one, buying different colors or materials.

what was hard was to purge a material I loved in a style/size that didn’t work. For example, the 31 trim II didn’t work for me as much as the 35 trim II. Even though it was crinoline, which I adore, I gave it to a friend who appreciates it. I’m waiting to see if I can lose some weight before deciding whether a black Phw crinoline Vespa PM is going to go or not. It just looks better and I use it more when I’m thinner. and, it hasn’t been used in a while. 

@SouthernPurseGal, I forgot, did you ever get your Hermes Trim? I love taupe year round too for the same reas9ns you menti9n

i love your new balcony! Wow!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

enjoying my new balcony!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

880 said:


> @SouthernPurseGal, I forgot, did you ever get your Hermes Trim? I love taupe year round too for the same reas9ns you menti9n


Nope. I just haven’t run across one I have wanted badly.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> @Sparkletastic, I would love to see how you stored over 150 bags If you have any pics.  I’ve always been constrained by space. @whateve, I don’t have much guilt re bags either. It’s bc in order to get into Hermes originally, I liquidated a ton of old chanel (it was a lot cheaper years ago); Prada; Fendi; Miu Miu; gucci; etc etc. most from before bags hit the 1K retail mark. I remember when Prada and Gucci were 400-500 usd. What also helped was when I started to purchase Hermes, I stopped going to designer sample sales like Valentino and Carolina Herrera. It was like a fashion cold turkey crash diet.
> 
> you take a hit if you consign or sell, but it does prevent you from easily pulling the trigger on new items. And you just ship off a big box and forget about it. I don’t think I could have come up with an idea of what I want my collection to be without purging first. I also think it was more the ideal bag I saw myself carrying. then once I had one, buying different colors or materials.
> 
> what was hard was to purge a material I loved in a style/size that didn’t work. For example, the 31 trim II didn’t work for me as much as the 35 trim II. Even though it was crinoline, which I adore, I gave it to a friend who appreciates it. I’m waiting to see if I can lose some weight before deciding whether a black Phw crinoline Vespa PM is going to go or not. It just looks better and I use it more when I’m thinner. and, it hasn’t been used in a while.
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal, I forgot, did you ever get your Hermes Trim? I love taupe year round too for the same reas9ns you menti9n


The 150 was several cities and approx. 12 years ago. And my storage approach then would make me cringe now.

Re: prices. I feel like I’ve been in a vortex over covid and everyone’s moved comfortably on into the crazy zone without me.  I mentioned my eye rolls on the current Chanel prices. And I checked out Prada because I thought the re-edition bag was a cutie and couldn’t believe their nylon (which I haven’t bought in forever) was priced as it is.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> We currently have a mama cat and her babies in our garden. I can't get close enough to get good pictures of those cute kittens.



Awww! Please post pics when you do!



JenJBS said:


> Beautiful kitty!     Name?
> I'd love to do a meet up! Hopefully soon...



Thanks! His name is Gus, and he is the FLUFFIEST.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> That sounds like a good approach. I had a similar realization as you have had several years ago. At the time I had over 150 bags - from Guess to Prada. No cohesion of style, no strategy. I was drawn to the deal.
> 
> One of the things I did was write down my ideal collection. When I realized what I truly wanted, I took on the chore of selling everything.  It took some fits and starts but I’m glad I did it.  Maybe try that - dream about and write down your ideal collection.  If nothing else, it’ll be fun!



150 bags? I am impressed, and especially that you were able to cull it down thru that analysis.

I sat down and hypothesized my dream collection recently but it hasn’t really stopped me buying... I think I like switching out a little much.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> We currently have a mama cat and her babies in our garden. I can't get close enough to get good pictures of those cute kittens.



Our pet mouse had babies in March- so cute and such a wonderful experience. Of course we couldn´t give the little ones away- they instantly became family members- so we went from two mice (one of them the mum who unbeknownst to us came to us already pregnant ) to 9 of them now savely separated into a man and woman cage.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Here´s a new family picture: Dior New Lock




..and a comparison between the large and medium size quilted model







I haven´t checked the "what fits" aspect, yet. The large one will definetely fit a lot (the medium already does!) ... only seeing how the strap is attached I´m not sure whether she should be filled to the brim.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I should have posted this one first...



dinner time! Feeding my bag.


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5066547
> 
> enjoying an autumn bag in spring


beautiful bag!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5066548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least yesterday I carried a powder pink bag that screams spring!


Very spring indeed! I love the strap!


Kimbashop said:


> spot on @afroken and @ElainePG !  @SakuraSakura, sorry to hear you are having a hard time emotionally. This has been a tough year, and I see it within my own academic environment with students and faculty. Take care of yourself. I love the advice of small wins. For me, I have been working on a 1000 piece puzzle and it has been enormously and surprisingly satisfying in terms of redirecting my attention and feeling accomplished.


Great advice.  


BowieFan1971 said:


> What can I say...she brings me joy...
> Out to visit mom.
> The H pouch has hand cream and a handkerchief in it. Not pictured is the phone I used to take the pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067259
> View attachment 5067260


She looks fantastic!


baghabitz34 said:


> Do rivets count as embellishments? If so, here’s mine:
> View attachment 5067614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxblood rivet Rogue, midnight blue rivet Rogue, Arayla Jett satchel and black rivet Dreamer


Lovely collection!


Cookiefiend said:


> April stats!
> *Bag in or out* - 0/0
> *Scarves in or out* - 0/0 - I did purchase one but it won't be here until next month, so I will count it then. At least I hope it gets here next month! It hasn't even been shipped yet!
> 
> Challenges:
> * Humorous or fun bags/ Spring colors/Pastel colors - I don't really have humorous or whimsical bags, or pastel colors - so I carried my super Fun and 'I like to carry this in the warm months' MZ Wallace in punch 6 times. I do love this bag, and I am tempted to buy a leather bag in a similar color... Oh hello lovely pink croc bag I remember seeing last month, that I don't need but gee it's so CUTE!!!
> 
> * Delicate bags - I carried my H Drag II (box leather) once, and the Dior Lady (lambskin) once.
> 
> I read (or listened to) 3 books - The Sandman (interesting and prompted me to read American God's again), Bag of Bones, and The Invisible Life of Addie LaRue - I LOVED this book! Thank you so much for the recommendation @BowieFan1971!
> I'm currently reading the previously mentioned American Gods and Anna Karenina (Audible).
> 
> The Great Basement Purge is 98% done!
> Yesterday St. Vincent de Paul came out and picked up almost a truck full of 'stuff'. Mr Cookie and I dragged it all out of the basement on Saturday, and whined all day Sunday because we were so sore. I still have a few things to go through (baby stuff and some decor items I need to get serious about), but ZOMG - I am SO glad it's out!
> View attachment 5068366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent Sunday sweeping, organizing/re-doing the wine glasses (we have a ridiculous number of wine glasses - but - parties!), and stacking boxes of wine, because I had racked some on Saturday.
> 
> Saturday - to add a special picquante to the day - the water heater pooped out, making a sizable puddle that kept growing until the plumber came. While waiting for the plumber, I alternately mopped, moved all the storage shelves (wine glasses and decanters), and then moved wine because I had space to put it in.


Great stats for April! and nice job in clearing items away!


jblended said:


> *April stats*
> Nothing in or out
> 
> *YTD stats*
> Bags in: 2
> Bags out: 6
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal update. TW: depression
> 
> 
> 
> Resisted around 10 bag offers from friends and family for my birthday, but it wasn't too hard as I seem to be battling the most severe depression I've ever experienced. At one point, I packed up all my bags to donate because I was feeling extremely apathetic. Thankfully my mum stepped in to remind me that my collection represents the places I've lived and would be irreplaceable.
> 
> My three attempts at therapy since Jan had left me near suicidal (not all therapists are good, just like every other industry, and I have entirely given up on that route). That compounded with the sheer discrimination I am facing as I attempt to re-enter the job market has left me devastated (whatever the rules on paper, people do not hide their disgust at my disfigured face, nor am I oblivious to the gossip fodder I will be once I answer their questions about my accident).
> 
> My high point has been the virtual embrace I have received from my pocket friends here. On days when I was really low and had lost all sense of self worth, I would find a PM saying just the right words to give me hope; other times I reached out with a question and got sage advice. When my health suddenly plummeted, I returned from hospital to a stream of PMs with anecdotes and well wishes, reminding me that I was being thought of. What an absolute gift that was.
> My virtual friends on here offered me a safe space, free of judgement, along with kindness and patience that is far greater than I deserved. To you, I am deeply indebted.
> 
> Now I am focusing on trying to get my health back, being grateful that somehow we managed to get my mum to move in with me during a pandemic!!!, and just how lucky I am to be a part of this community where everyone is so genuinely nice. Hopefully I'll be able to enjoy my bags again soon, as that will be the mark of my old self returning.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not at all caught up on the thread but sincerely hope that everyone is safe and well.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Ta-da!
> 
> The postman handed me a box and the magic sound of New Lock chains could be heard...
> (My brain said "check, it´s authentic!")
> View attachment 5069267
> 
> 
> Unboxing time:
> 
> View attachment 5069268
> 
> 
> ...the scent of Dior started to fill my room, all my senses and make me dizzy with joy...
> 
> View attachment 5069269
> View attachment 5069270
> View attachment 5069271
> 
> 
> ...here she is! I haven´t expected her "with a magnifying glass" yet, but I´m sure she is fine.
> 
> View attachment 5069272
> 
> 
> Yess! That´s what I wanted!
> 
> View attachment 5069273
> 
> 
> I think i´m happy!


Beautiful! congratulations!


Jereni said:


> Sorry for the delay!!! Hadn’t seen many responses by the time I went to bed and so I forgot.
> 
> It’s actually not the triangle bag, it’s the medium bulb! In the soft yellow color. I realized the color actually went with a lot of my wardrobe, so I went for it and I’m glad I did. The bag is so easy and fluffy. I took out the knot that they tie the handle in and now the strap is extremely comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 5070258


Congratulations! I love the style and colour!


JenJBS said:


> What is your Purse Comfort Zone? Please feel free to be as detailed or general as you like, and to add or skip categories.
> 
> Color: Black and purple are my main comfort zone. The smaller the bag the more comfortable I am with it being brighter (ex: small bright red bag). I’m also comfortable with metallics. Green and pink are edging their way into my comfort zone. I’m too paranoid about really light colors getting stains/color transfer to be comfortable with them.
> 
> Size: Mini (NOT Nano) to medium. Small is my favorite. Large bags make me look like a little girl carrying her mom’s purse. Not a great look… And I don’t want to carry around that much stuff/weight.
> 
> Brands: (for me, this means I don’t worry about the leather or craftsmanship) Bottega Veneta. Ferragamo. Balenciaga. The Row. Polene. Fount. Maison Margiela. Aspinal of London. Gucci. Behno. Coach.
> 
> Styles: Bucket bags. Camera bags. Small messenger bags. Satchels. Clutches.
> 
> Material: Calfskin. Goatskin/chevre. Lambskin. Patent leather. Not exotic leathers.
> 
> Hardware: Rainbow. Gunmetal. Silver. Getting better with gold, depending on the color of the bag.
> 
> Condition: New. Pre-loved: NWT, NWOT, Like New, Excellent.
> 
> Price: True comfort zone is under $1000, and under $500 makes me happy. A brand new premier brand style I really love, I’ll stretch to $2000. That is my hard limit on bag spending. My HG retail price was $2500.00, but I paid around $1500.00 – brand new, Black Friday Sale. My BV Campana, and Ferragamo may have been over $2000.00 retail, but I got them well under that, pre-loved.


Great question! I'll answer later!


880 said:


> I tend to lose money on resale, so I stopped consigning a few years aback and just started giving bags to family and friends who would use them. I chalked it up as the hefty cost of finding out what I liked ( I could have just pasted [USER=39610]@Vintage Leather post above on my forehead and saved the money  ) *and a lesson to be much more careful in the future. It’s an expensive lesson But it’s kept Me from impulse buys.*


Great take away and I agree!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5071171
> 
> I love taupe in spring. Matches the cork in these shoes and espadrilles too. I love rainbow hardware in spring because it glows so much pink and I wear a lot of pink in spring.


I love the hardware!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I just saw an article talking about the lack of “It” bags lately and asking if the era of “It” bags was over because social media has things/trends churning so fast now that nothing can slow burn or stay in the loop long enough to develop “It” bag status. So maybe there is nothing exciting out there...since I am not a trend girl, I couldn’t tell you. Or maybe it is a side effect of the overall ennui many have been experiencing, but that will pass as things normalize? Or maybe it is a shift in your way of life or thinking that will have some legs?
> 
> My advice...don’t make a big decision now and don’t buy that Chanel. Buying a bag you are not in love with before you even buy it will do nothing to help. And dumping items that normally used to make you happy when we are still living a jacked up life is reactionary at best and could leave you scrambling to replace the items you realize you DO love and sold at a higher price. Sit on it a bit and take some time to think and reflect first. I think we all feel some version of “stuck” right now that is larger than a bag collection.


Great advice!


More bags said:


> @880 your anniversary cuff in your avatar is stunning! Congratulations!


Agreed! @880  your new cuff is stunning!


JenJBS said:


> Talking about comfort zones helped me decide to take a step out of mine. But not completely. The color is very out of my comfort zone, and the style and hardware are at the very edge. But the size, price, material, and brand are well within my comfort zone. I'll post the bag once it arrives. Should be this week!


I can't wait to see what's coming!


momasaurus said:


> I would de
> 
> I would definitely enjoy lunch with you! I totally get all this.


+1!
Hello everyone,
I'm catching up on everyone's posts. My kitty Velvet, got really sick again  early Last week, and she passed away during a procedure Last Thursday. I'm heartbroken; I love her and I miss her so, so much.


----------



## FizzyWater

I haven't bought anything purse-related in forever, and then in April I bought entirely too many things.  You will note a certain (lack of) color scheme going here.  




I mentioned before that I wanted a small structured gray shoulder bag to replace the small gray crossbody I hadn't worn in years.  So I spent a while looking at literally every gray bag under 1000 Euros in Vestiaire and Rebelle Europe.  This was... not as fun as you would think.

I ended up with a Ted Baker bag, not luxury quality but feeling more modern than my other bags.  Definitely at the lower range of bags that I looked at, as in the end I felt like I couldn't justify spending more without seeing a bag in person.  I'll probably usually use the shoulder chain, but it also comes with a leather crossbody strap, which is nice.

I am madly in love with sparkletastic's Diorama, but I feel like it would wear me instead of the other way around.  I found this wallet which is its own little jewel that other people only see when I choose.

The Longchamp Neo matches the Cuir I bought last summer.  I wanted this then, but it was sold out and I settled for the Nordic Blue which is just not for me.

And the Rodo clutch, actually also silver but clearly warmer than the others, satisfies my love for the effect of the BV knot while being a bit out of the ordinary.  (And an order of magnitude cheaper.)  It's woven aluminum, with a sparkly silver interior and an optional chain.  

As I was switching bags anyway, here's the current spill.  Rather a mix of cheap and expensive items, .





Silver clip hooked to the chain to hang the purse from a table; used these days to clip my mask to my purse.  
Dark gray fabric bag holds sunglasses; the glasses and bag feature PNW Native American motifs
Striped fabric bag holds reading glasses; 5 Euros from a local bookstore
Diorama wallet
Red Calvi holds bandaids, wet wipes and painkillers
Green Calvi holds store cards
Jolly Roger* bag (from a "to give away" box on the street) holds gloves, hand sanitizer and extra masks
Long silver bag is an accessory to the Hermes Yeoh bag, holds umbrella and hand fan
There's usually a lot more color in my bag, and the Yeoh pouch is just a little too long for the purse, so I'll have to go play in my SLG drawer later. 

*I'm a mile or so from the St Pauli stadium so Jolly Rogers are kind of ubiquitous here.


----------



## FizzyWater

keodi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts. My kitty Velvet, got really sick again  early Last week, and she passed away during a procedure Last Thursday. I'm heartbroken; I love her and I miss her so, so much.



Oh no, I'm so sorry.


----------



## keodi

FizzyWater said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry.


Thank you, i'm trying to keep myself busy.


----------



## 880

keodi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts. My kitty Velvet, got really sick again early Last week, and she passed away during a procedure Last Thursday. I'm heartbroken; I love her and I miss her so, so much.



I am so sorry for your loss of Velvet @keodi ! Am sending you virtual hugs and prayers! 



FizzyWater said:


> I haven't bought anything purse-related in forever, and then in April I bought entirely too many things.  You will note a certain (lack of) color scheme going
> 
> I am madly in love with sparkletastic's Diorama, but I feel like it would wear me instead of the other way around.  I found this wallet which is its own little jewel that other people only see when I choose.
> 
> And the Rodo clutch, actually also silver but clearly warmer than the others, satisfies my love for the effect of the BV knot while being a bit out of the ordinary.  (And an order of magnitude cheaper.)  It's woven aluminum, with a sparkly silver interior and an optional chain.



@FizzyWater, love your color and metallic choices and your rationale!


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts. My kitty Velvet, got really sick again  early Last week, and she passed away during a procedure Last Thursday. I'm heartbroken; I love her and I miss her so, so much.



I'm so sorry for your loss.  My condolences.   It's heartbreaking to lose our furry family members.


----------



## JenJBS

FizzyWater said:


> I haven't bought anything purse-related in forever, and then in April I bought entirely too many things.  You will note a certain (lack of) color scheme going here.
> 
> View attachment 5074222
> 
> 
> I mentioned before that I wanted a small structured gray shoulder bag to replace the small gray crossbody I hadn't worn in years.  So I spent a while looking at literally every gray bag under 1000 Euros in Vestiaire and Rebelle Europe.  This was... not as fun as you would think.
> 
> I ended up with a Ted Baker bag, not luxury quality but feeling more modern than my other bags.  Definitely at the lower range of bags that I looked at, as in the end I felt like I couldn't justify spending more without seeing a bag in person.  I'll probably usually use the shoulder chain, but it also comes with a leather crossbody strap, which is nice.
> 
> I am madly in love with sparkletastic's Diorama, but I feel like it would wear me instead of the other way around.  I found this wallet which is its own little jewel that other people only see when I choose.
> 
> The Longchamp Neo matches the Cuir I bought last summer.  I wanted this then, but it was sold out and I settled for the Nordic Blue which is just not for me.
> 
> And the Rodo clutch, actually also silver but clearly warmer than the others, satisfies my love for the effect of the BV knot while being a bit out of the ordinary.  (And an order of magnitude cheaper.)  It's woven aluminum, with a sparkly silver interior and an optional chain.
> 
> As I was switching bags anyway, here's the current spill.  Rather a mix of cheap and expensive items, .
> 
> View attachment 5074265
> 
> 
> 
> Silver clip hooked to the chain to hang the purse from a table; used these days to clip my mask to my purse.
> Dark gray fabric bag holds sunglasses; the glasses and bag feature PNW Native American motifs
> Striped fabric bag holds reading glasses; 5 Euros from a local bookstore
> Diorama wallet
> Red Calvi holds bandaids, wet wipes and painkillers
> Green Calvi holds store cards
> Jolly Roger* bag (from a "to give away" box on the street) holds gloves, hand sanitizer and extra masks
> Long silver bag is an accessory to the Hermes Yeoh bag, holds umbrella and hand fan
> There's usually a lot more color in my bag, and the Yeoh pouch is just a little too long for the purse, so I'll have to go play in my SLG drawer later.
> 
> *I'm a mile or so from the St Pauli stadium so Jolly Rogers are kind of ubiquitous here.



Love the Dior wallet! The Jolly Roger bag is adorable! 

I have a couple Ted Baker bags and like that I don't feel the need to baby them like I do more expensive bags, and I don't mind wearing them in bad weather. It is a nice, modern design. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> enjoying my new balcony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073957


Pretty rug!


----------



## whateve

keodi said:


> beautiful bag!
> 
> Very spring indeed! I love the strap!
> 
> Great advice.
> 
> She looks fantastic!
> 
> Lovely collection!
> 
> Great stats for April! and nice job in clearing items away!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! congratulations!
> 
> Congratulations! I love the style and colour!
> 
> Great question! I'll answer later!
> 
> Great take away and I agree!
> 
> I love the hardware!
> 
> Great advice!
> 
> Agreed! @880  your new cuff is stunning!
> 
> I can't wait to see what's coming!
> 
> +1!
> Hello everyone,
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts. My kitty Velvet, got really sick again  early Last week, and she passed away during a procedure Last Thursday. I'm heartbroken; I love her and I miss her so, so much.


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Our pet mouse had babies in March- so cute and such a wonderful experience. Of course we couldn´t give the little ones away- they instantly became family members- so we went from two mice (one of them the mum who unbeknownst to us came to us already pregnant ) to 9 of them now savely separated into a man and woman cage.
> 
> View attachment 5074215


Aw, how sweet! Something similar happened to us with guinea pigs. We had one and a friend had one so we decided to mate them. There were 3 babies. Guinea pig babies are adorable because they are born with fur. They are just tiny balls of fluff. The dad was the teddy bear variety with long curly hair which made them even cuter. We didn't act quickly enough to remove the babies from the parents. That is how we found out that all three babies were girls and that they can get pregnant as young as 5 weeks! We ended up with 19 guinea pigs after we gave the mom back. We gave away many of the babies, keeping the dad and a few others. I don't have any pictures of the babies on my computer but here are the parents.


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> beautiful bag!
> 
> Very spring indeed! I love the strap!
> 
> Great advice.
> 
> She looks fantastic!
> 
> Lovely collection!
> 
> Great stats for April! and nice job in clearing items away!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! congratulations!
> 
> Congratulations! I love the style and colour!
> 
> Great question! I'll answer later!
> 
> Great take away and I agree!
> 
> I love the hardware!
> 
> Great advice!
> 
> Agreed! @880  your new cuff is stunning!
> 
> I can't wait to see what's coming!
> 
> +1!
> Hello everyone,
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts. My kitty Velvet, got really sick again  early Last week, and she passed away during a procedure Last Thursday. I'm heartbroken; I love her and I miss her so, so much.


Oh Keodi - I am so sorry!  


FizzyWater said:


> I haven't bought anything purse-related in forever, and then in April I bought entirely too many things.  You will note a certain (lack of) color scheme going here.
> 
> View attachment 5074222
> 
> 
> I mentioned before that I wanted a small structured gray shoulder bag to replace the small gray crossbody I hadn't worn in years.  So I spent a while looking at literally every gray bag under 1000 Euros in Vestiaire and Rebelle Europe.  This was... not as fun as you would think.
> 
> I ended up with a Ted Baker bag, not luxury quality but feeling more modern than my other bags.  Definitely at the lower range of bags that I looked at, as in the end I felt like I couldn't justify spending more without seeing a bag in person.  I'll probably usually use the shoulder chain, but it also comes with a leather crossbody strap, which is nice.
> 
> I am madly in love with sparkletastic's Diorama, but I feel like it would wear me instead of the other way around.  I found this wallet which is its own little jewel that other people only see when I choose.
> 
> The Longchamp Neo matches the Cuir I bought last summer.  I wanted this then, but it was sold out and I settled for the Nordic Blue which is just not for me.
> 
> And the Rodo clutch, actually also silver but clearly warmer than the others, satisfies my love for the effect of the BV knot while being a bit out of the ordinary.  (And an order of magnitude cheaper.)  It's woven aluminum, with a sparkly silver interior and an optional chain.
> 
> As I was switching bags anyway, here's the current spill.  Rather a mix of cheap and expensive items, .
> 
> View attachment 5074265
> 
> 
> 
> Silver clip hooked to the chain to hang the purse from a table; used these days to clip my mask to my purse.
> Dark gray fabric bag holds sunglasses; the glasses and bag feature PNW Native American motifs
> Striped fabric bag holds reading glasses; 5 Euros from a local bookstore
> Diorama wallet
> Red Calvi holds bandaids, wet wipes and painkillers
> Green Calvi holds store cards
> Jolly Roger* bag (from a "to give away" box on the street) holds gloves, hand sanitizer and extra masks
> Long silver bag is an accessory to the Hermes Yeoh bag, holds umbrella and hand fan
> There's usually a lot more color in my bag, and the Yeoh pouch is just a little too long for the purse, so I'll have to go play in my SLG drawer later.
> 
> *I'm a mile or so from the St Pauli stadium so Jolly Rogers are kind of ubiquitous here.


I love that Diorama wallet, it’s perfect! 
lovely bag spill too!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts. My kitty Velvet, got really sick again  early Last week, and she passed away during a procedure Last Thursday. I'm heartbroken; I love her and I miss her so, so much.


Dearest @keodi, I am sorry for your loss. Sending my deepest condolences on the passing of Velvet. There aren’t any words that can diminish your pain. Know we’re here for you.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s a new family picture: Dior New Lock
> 
> View attachment 5074228
> 
> 
> ..and a comparison between the large and medium size quilted model
> 
> View attachment 5074230
> View attachment 5074231
> View attachment 5074232
> View attachment 5074233
> 
> 
> I haven´t checked the "what fits" aspect, yet. The large one will definetely fit a lot (the medium already does!) ... only seeing how the strap is attached I´m not sure whether she should be filled to the brim.
> 
> View attachment 5074234


These are all gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> beautiful bag!
> 
> Very spring indeed! I love the strap!
> 
> Great advice.
> 
> She looks fantastic!
> 
> Lovely collection!
> 
> Great stats for April! and nice job in clearing items away!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! congratulations!
> 
> Congratulations! I love the style and colour!
> 
> Great question! I'll answer later!
> 
> Great take away and I agree!
> 
> I love the hardware!
> 
> Great advice!
> 
> Agreed! @880  your new cuff is stunning!
> 
> I can't wait to see what's coming!
> 
> +1!
> Hello everyone,
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts. My kitty Velvet, got really sick again  early Last week, and she passed away during a procedure Last Thursday. I'm heartbroken; I love her and I miss her so, so much.


I am so sorry for your loss. Furbabies always touch our hearts.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> enjoying my new balcony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073957


Your new house is so beautiful!


----------



## BowieFan1971

keodi said:


> beautiful bag!
> 
> Very spring indeed! I love the strap!
> 
> Great advice.
> 
> She looks fantastic!
> 
> Lovely collection!
> 
> Great stats for April! and nice job in clearing items away!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! congratulations!
> 
> Congratulations! I love the style and colour!
> 
> Great question! I'll answer later!
> 
> Great take away and I agree!
> 
> I love the hardware!
> 
> Great advice!
> 
> Agreed! @880  your new cuff is stunning!
> 
> I can't wait to see what's coming!
> 
> +1!
> Hello everyone,
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts. My kitty Velvet, got really sick again  early Last week, and she passed away during a procedure Last Thursday. I'm heartbroken; I love her and I miss her so, so much.


I’m so sorry...hugs!!!


----------



## JenJBS

It arrived! You lovelies inspired this purchase with your stunning orange bags during Orange Week! Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather. Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> It arrived! You lovelies inspired this purchase with your stunning orange bags during Orange Week! Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather. Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.
> 
> View attachment 5074704


----------



## keodi

JenJBS said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.  My condolences.   It's heartbreaking to lose our furry family members.





whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.





Cookiefiend said:


> Oh Keodi - I am so sorry!
> 
> I love that Diorama wallet, it’s perfect!
> lovely bag spill too!





More bags said:


> Dearest @keodi, I am sorry for your loss. Sending my deepest condolences on the passing of Velvet. There aren’t any words that can diminish your pain. Know we’re here for you.





dcooney4 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Furbabies always touch our hearts.





BowieFan1971 said:


> I’m so sorry...hugs!!!


Thank you everyone, I appreciate the condolences   


JenJBS said:


> It arrived! You lovelies inspired this purchase with your stunning orange bags during Orange Week! Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather. Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.
> 
> View attachment 5074704


She's beautiful! such a happy colour!


----------



## BowieFan1971

My walking around Italy bag...and she was only $9 and a little elbow grease!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


>


Thank you!   




keodi said:


> Thank you everyone, I appreciate the condolences
> 
> She's beautiful! such a happy colour!


More virtual hugs. 
Thank you!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> It arrived! You lovelies inspired this purchase with your stunning orange bags during Orange Week! Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather. Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.
> 
> View attachment 5074704


I saw this in the store and loved the color saturation! It's a cute bag!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

southernbelle43 said:


> Your new house is so beautiful!


Thank you !!!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I saw this in the store and loved the color saturation! It's a cute bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## serenityneow

Hi ladies (and any gents)!  This is my first post in this thread, and I'm not sure if there is a protocol for a first thread here, but I'll just briefly tell my story.  I used to buy a lot more bags than I do now, and I also used to sell a lot of bags on eBay.  It was tiring, and wasteful, and really just silly.  I started appreciating what I have a lot more during the pandemic, and also changed my buying habits.  I've only bought two bags in the past year, and I know that I will carry both of them often (one, an ivory medium Proenza Schouler PS1, will be a work spring/summer staple, and the other, a white small Loewe balloon bag with brown trim, is a casual spring/summer bag that easily goes with over half of my spring and summer wardrobe).  Gone are the days of buying a cute crossbody simply because it would go with "that" dress.  

But, and I guess this is where this thread really speaks to me, I am so happy that I have the bags I bought in my less practical days!  In particular, I'm madly in love with a Loewe mini Lazo in Vermillion (it's the color of a sunset!) and a Bottega Veneta crossbody wallet on a strap in Amaranto (deep pink), both of which I'd listed for sale on eBay in my fussier days--the horror!  The BV bag is currently selling in different colors for $1470 at Neiman Marcus, and I'd listed my new one for $499, best offers accepted.  Egads.  I received an offer of $350 today and, after checking out what I might set my sights on next, found absolutely nothing of interest and realized that I was lucky to have found this beauty when I did.  I cancelled the listing.  

So my bags won't be the most current going forward, but they are gorgeous and spoke (and still speak) to my personal taste and style.    At least now, I feel very, very content.


----------



## BowieFan1971

serenityneow said:


> Hi ladies (and any gents)!  This is my first post in this thread, and I'm not sure if there is a protocol for a first thread here, but I'll just briefly tell my story.  I used to buy a lot more bags than I do now, and I also used to sell a lot of bags on eBay.  It was tiring, and wasteful, and really just silly.  I started appreciating what I have a lot more during the pandemic, and also changed my buying habits.  I've only bought two bags in the past year, and I know that I will carry both of them often (one, an ivory medium Proenza Schouler PS1, will be a work spring/summer staple, and the other, a white small Loewe balloon bag with brown trim, is a casual spring/summer bag that easily goes with over half of my spring and summer wardrobe).  Gone are the days of buying a cute crossbody simply because it would go with "that" dress.
> 
> But, and I guess this is where this thread really speaks to me, I am so happy that I have the bags I bought in my less practical days!  In particular, I'm madly in love with a Loewe mini Lazo in Vermillion (it's the color of a sunset!) and a Bottega Veneta crossbody wallet on a strap in Amaranto (deep pink), both of which I'd listed for sale on eBay in my fussier days--the horror!  The BV bag is currently selling in different colors for $1470 at Neiman Marcus, and I'd listed my new one for $499, best offers accepted.  Egads.  I received an offer of $350 today and, after checking out what I might set my sights on next, found absolutely nothing of interest and realized that I was lucky to have found this beauty when I did.  I cancelled the listing.
> 
> So my bags won't be the most current going forward, but they are gorgeous and spoke (and still speak) to my personal taste and style.    At least now, I feel very, very content.


You are very welcome here. We don’t care about what’s current or on trend...it’s all about what WE love. We have people who buy only new or nearly new. We have people like me that only buy preloved and vintage. We have almost all sold bags that we thought no longer suited us (and sometimes discovered we were wrong...) It’s all good!

Oh, and it’s not just you...I am getting disgusted with buyers too. They want 30-60% off even the most researched, reasonable and competitive price. I am about ready to pull all my listings for a while. I am sick of it.


----------



## jblended

keodi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts. My kitty Velvet, got really sick again early Last week, and she passed away during a procedure Last Thursday. I'm heartbroken; I love her and I miss her so, so much.


Oh I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> It arrived! You lovelies inspired this purchase with your stunning orange bags during Orange Week! Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather. Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.
> 
> View attachment 5074704


I love this! It is so cheerful.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> My walking around Italy bag...and she was only $9 and a little elbow grease!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074708


What a great buy.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> You are very welcome here. We don’t care about what’s current or on trend...it’s all about what WE love. We have people who buy only new or nearly new. We have people like me that only buy preloved and vintage. We have almost all sold bags that we thought no longer suited us (and sometimes discovered we were wrong...) It’s all good!
> 
> Oh, and it’s not just you...I am getting disgusted with buyers too. They want 30-60% off even the most researched, reasonable and competitive price. I am about ready to pull all my listings for a while. I am sick of it.


I had something listed for 138.00 it was gorgeous and pristine. This morning I get up check my emails someone offered my 50 dollars. I was so disgusted . Then the next email offered 100 and I took it just so the 50 dollar person would see if they had been reasonable they might have gotten it. I really would have waited a bit longer for a better offer but I was reactionary. Well at least another bag is sold.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> I haven't bought anything purse-related in forever, and then in April I bought entirely too many things.  You will note a certain (lack of) color scheme going here.
> 
> View attachment 5074222
> 
> 
> I mentioned before that I wanted a small structured gray shoulder bag to replace the small gray crossbody I hadn't worn in years.  So I spent a while looking at literally every gray bag under 1000 Euros in Vestiaire and Rebelle Europe.  This was... not as fun as you would think.
> 
> I ended up with a Ted Baker bag, not luxury quality but feeling more modern than my other bags.  Definitely at the lower range of bags that I looked at, as in the end I felt like I couldn't justify spending more without seeing a bag in person.  I'll probably usually use the shoulder chain, but it also comes with a leather crossbody strap, which is nice.
> 
> I am madly in love with sparkletastic's Diorama, but I feel like it would wear me instead of the other way around.  I found this wallet which is its own little jewel that other people only see when I choose.
> 
> The Longchamp Neo matches the Cuir I bought last summer.  I wanted this then, but it was sold out and I settled for the Nordic Blue which is just not for me.
> 
> And the Rodo clutch, actually also silver but clearly warmer than the others, satisfies my love for the effect of the BV knot while being a bit out of the ordinary.  (And an order of magnitude cheaper.)  It's woven aluminum, with a sparkly silver interior and an optional chain.
> 
> As I was switching bags anyway, here's the current spill.  Rather a mix of cheap and expensive items, .
> 
> View attachment 5074265
> 
> 
> 
> Silver clip hooked to the chain to hang the purse from a table; used these days to clip my mask to my purse.
> Dark gray fabric bag holds sunglasses; the glasses and bag feature PNW Native American motifs
> Striped fabric bag holds reading glasses; 5 Euros from a local bookstore
> Diorama wallet
> Red Calvi holds bandaids, wet wipes and painkillers
> Green Calvi holds store cards
> Jolly Roger* bag (from a "to give away" box on the street) holds gloves, hand sanitizer and extra masks
> Long silver bag is an accessory to the Hermes Yeoh bag, holds umbrella and hand fan
> There's usually a lot more color in my bag, and the Yeoh pouch is just a little too long for the purse, so I'll have to go play in my SLG drawer later.
> 
> *I'm a mile or so from the St Pauli stadium so Jolly Rogers are kind of ubiquitous here.


Fabulous! These are great additions to your collex. I love that Rodo clutch. And the Ted Baker piece is very sophisticated!


----------



## dcooney4

serenityneow said:


> Hi ladies (and any gents)!  This is my first post in this thread, and I'm not sure if there is a protocol for a first thread here, but I'll just briefly tell my story.  I used to buy a lot more bags than I do now, and I also used to sell a lot of bags on eBay.  It was tiring, and wasteful, and really just silly.  I started appreciating what I have a lot more during the pandemic, and also changed my buying habits.  I've only bought two bags in the past year, and I know that I will carry both of them often (one, an ivory medium Proenza Schouler PS1, will be a work spring/summer staple, and the other, a white small Loewe balloon bag with brown trim, is a casual spring/summer bag that easily goes with over half of my spring and summer wardrobe).  Gone are the days of buying a cute crossbody simply because it would go with "that" dress.
> 
> But, and I guess this is where this thread really speaks to me, I am so happy that I have the bags I bought in my less practical days!  In particular, I'm madly in love with a Loewe mini Lazo in Vermillion (it's the color of a sunset!) and a Bottega Veneta crossbody wallet on a strap in Amaranto (deep pink), both of which I'd listed for sale on eBay in my fussier days--the horror!  The BV bag is currently selling in different colors for $1470 at Neiman Marcus, and I'd listed my new one for $499, best offers accepted.  Egads.  I received an offer of $350 today and, after checking out what I might set my sights on next, found absolutely nothing of interest and realized that I was lucky to have found this beauty when I did.  I cancelled the listing.
> 
> So my bags won't be the most current going forward, but they are gorgeous and spoke (and still speak) to my personal taste and style.    At least now, I feel very, very content.


Welcome to the thread.


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> Oh I'm so sorry for your loss!


Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

serenityneow said:


> Hi ladies (and any gents)!  This is my first post in this thread, and I'm not sure if there is a protocol for a first thread here, but I'll just briefly tell my story.  I used to buy a lot more bags than I do now, and I also used to sell a lot of bags on eBay.  It was tiring, and wasteful, and really just silly.  I started appreciating what I have a lot more during the pandemic, and also changed my buying habits.  I've only bought two bags in the past year, and I know that I will carry both of them often (one, an ivory medium Proenza Schouler PS1, will be a work spring/summer staple, and the other, a white small Loewe balloon bag with brown trim, is a casual spring/summer bag that easily goes with over half of my spring and summer wardrobe).  Gone are the days of buying a cute crossbody simply because it would go with "that" dress.
> 
> But, and I guess this is where this thread really speaks to me, I am so happy that I have the bags I bought in my less practical days!  In particular, I'm madly in love with a Loewe mini Lazo in Vermillion (it's the color of a sunset!) and a Bottega Veneta crossbody wallet on a strap in Amaranto (deep pink), both of which I'd listed for sale on eBay in my fussier days--the horror!  The BV bag is currently selling in different colors for $1470 at Neiman Marcus, and I'd listed my new one for $499, best offers accepted.  Egads.  I received an offer of $350 today and, after checking out what I might set my sights on next, found absolutely nothing of interest and realized that I was lucky to have found this beauty when I did.  I cancelled the listing.
> 
> So my bags won't be the most current going forward, but they are gorgeous and spoke (and still speak) to my personal taste and style.    At least now, I feel very, very content.


So glad you found us! Welcome. Most of us have gone through various stages of this. Appreciating what we have is so important. 
BTW, I was watching that BV (because someone here posted a BV amaranto and I love the color, even though I already have a zip-around BV wallet in a lighter pink). Glad you fell back in love with it!


----------



## momasaurus

Extra hugs to you, @keodi


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I love this! It is so cheerful.



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> What a great buy.


And it was offered to me at $9 plus reduced shipping, so you don’t have to be an ass to get good prices on things.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

keodi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts. My kitty Velvet, got really sick again  early Last week, and she passed away during a procedure Last Thursday. I'm heartbroken; I love her and I miss her so, so much.


I am so sorry to hear this sad news.  My condolences.


----------



## jayohwhy

Catching up over here after being away for quite a bit of time. 
@keodi : I'm so sorry for your loss. 
@serenityneow : This thread has a wonderful group of ladies who are always so supportive and fun! I'm sure you are going to have a blast. I love your username by the way. That's one of my favorite Seinfeld episodes!

I hope you all are doing well. It's been a whirlwind over here. For some reason we decided to start looking for a new house (I'm not super sure about it) and being in Southern California, it's insane over here. I feel like no matter what we make, we will never make enough money to live near my parents (who had bought in their area eons ago at what they thought was a high price but now home prices have quadrupled). I obviously like nice things and love our house now but I just worry about later because the schools are not very close by and I am the "default parent" that works and does drop off and pick up.

It's funny because my birthday came and went and I've been browsing bags as a gift to myself but I really just love the ones I have and don't see any needs in my small collection at this point. I am considering a Cartier bracelet. This would be my first ever Cartier piece and first ever jewelry piece from a design house. I'm usually just a mejuri and apple watch kind of gal. I'm considering the juste un clou vs. the love because it's a little more subtle. I'd love to hear any feedback from you all.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Had a bit of fun on a wrapped clutch wallet this time. I am enjoying these tiny paintings!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jayohwhy said:


> Catching up over here after being away for quite a bit of time.
> @keodi : I'm so sorry for your loss.
> @serenityneow : This thread has a wonderful group of ladies who are always so supportive and fun! I'm sure you are going to have a blast. I love your username by the way. That's one of my favorite Seinfeld episodes!
> 
> I hope you all are doing well. It's been a whirlwind over here. For some reason we decided to start looking for a new house (I'm not super sure about it) and being in Southern California, it's insane over here. I feel like no matter what we make, we will never make enough money to live near my parents (who had bought in their area eons ago at what they thought was a high price but now home prices have quadrupled). I obviously like nice things and love our house now but I just worry about later because the schools are not very close by and I am the "default parent" that works and does drop off and pick up.
> 
> It's funny because my birthday came and went and I've been browsing bags as a gift to myself but I really just love the ones I have and don't see any needs in my small collection at this point. I am considering a Cartier bracelet. This would be my first ever Cartier piece and first ever jewelry piece from a design house. I'm usually just a mejuri and apple watch kind of gal. I'm considering the juste un clou vs. the love because it's a little more subtle. I'd love to hear any feedback from you all.


I don’t have either one, but I have heard some women complain the JeC can be uncomfortable to wear (poke-y bits) and that does not stack as well as the Love.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I haven't been super active as a result of an ever-busy spring semester. I don't have much to say but this is definitely a check-in. 

For those who were curious : I am doing a little better with my ex-girlfriend stuff. While it still hurts, I know that none of this was my fault and that anybody would be lucky to have someone like me. I've been focusing on how I want my life to look within the next while. I have chosen to live a simpler, cheaper lifestyle.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry.


+1 I´m really sorry for your loss. Sending a hug.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Aw, how sweet! Something similar happened to us with guinea pigs. We had one and a friend had one so we decided to mate them. There were 3 babies. Guinea pig babies are adorable because they are born with fur. They are just tiny balls of fluff. The dad was the teddy bear variety with long curly hair which made them even cuter. We didn't act quickly enough to remove the babies from the parents. That is how we found out that all three babies were girls and that they can get pregnant as young as 5 weeks! We ended up with 19 guinea pigs after we gave the mom back. We gave away many of the babies, keeping the dad and a few others. I don't have any pictures of the babies on my computer but here are the parents.



How sweet! Mice are born blind and naked. We didn´t get to see them at all for the first week. Then Mum was rushing out of the nest and dragged one behind that wouldn´t let go of her teat. It still was a naked helpless little bundle and she quickly moved it back into the nest. It took another week before the young very slowly and reluctantly started to venture out- now with fur and very cute. Mum moved them all into a bigger nest at this point and we could get a glimpse of her nursing. 
Mice need to be separated by the 28th day and we made sure to do so. It was heartbreaking to see Mum Bisquit and our second female mouse, Paula, who had taken on the part of caretaker and babysitter search for the 3 missing males. 
They are in a glass case right next to the females and even now as adults they all greet each other from afar.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh Keodi - I am so sorry!
> 
> I love that Diorama wallet, it’s perfect!
> lovely bag spill too!


+1!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> These are all gorgeous!


Thank-you so much @dcooney4 !


----------



## cowgirlsboots

serenityneow said:


> Hi ladies (and any gents)!  This is my first post in this thread, and I'm not sure if there is a protocol for a first thread here, but I'll just briefly tell my story.  I used to buy a lot more bags than I do now, and I also used to sell a lot of bags on eBay.  It was tiring, and wasteful, and really just silly.  I started appreciating what I have a lot more during the pandemic, and also changed my buying habits.  I've only bought two bags in the past year, and I know that I will carry both of them often (one, an ivory medium Proenza Schouler PS1, will be a work spring/summer staple, and the other, a white small Loewe balloon bag with brown trim, is a casual spring/summer bag that easily goes with over half of my spring and summer wardrobe).  Gone are the days of buying a cute crossbody simply because it would go with "that" dress.
> 
> But, and I guess this is where this thread really speaks to me, I am so happy that I have the bags I bought in my less practical days!  In particular, I'm madly in love with a Loewe mini Lazo in Vermillion (it's the color of a sunset!) and a Bottega Veneta crossbody wallet on a strap in Amaranto (deep pink), both of which I'd listed for sale on eBay in my fussier days--the horror!  The BV bag is currently selling in different colors for $1470 at Neiman Marcus, and I'd listed my new one for $499, best offers accepted.  Egads.  I received an offer of $350 today and, after checking out what I might set my sights on next, found absolutely nothing of interest and realized that I was lucky to have found this beauty when I did.  I cancelled the listing.
> 
> So my bags won't be the most current going forward, but they are gorgeous and spoke (and still speak) to my personal taste and style.    At least now, I feel very, very content.



Welcome!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5075498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a bit of fun on a wrapped clutch wallet this time. I am enjoying these tiny paintings!



Wow! This is charming!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Belated happy birthday to you!
Sorry, but I have no clue about Cartier jewellery. All I wear atm is cheap vintage silver. Both pieces you mentioned look stunning on people on Insta- that´s all I know. Have you tried both on and had a look in the mirror? I think there are youtube reviews on both pieces, too.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5075498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a bit of fun on a wrapped clutch wallet this time. I am enjoying these tiny paintings!



I'm enjoying your tiny paintings!  So cute!  Beautifully done!   You're so talented!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> I'm enjoying your tiny paintings!  So cute!  Beautifully done!   You're so talented!


Thank you! I am just having fun to see what I like on different colors of leather.


----------



## doni

keodi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts. My kitty Velvet, got really sick again  early Last week, and she passed away during a procedure Last Thursday. I'm heartbroken; I love her and I miss her so, so much.


So sorry to hear. So sad.


----------



## doni

serenityneow said:


> Hi ladies (and any gents)!  This is my first post in this thread, and I'm not sure if there is a protocol for a first thread here, but I'll just briefly tell my story.  I used to buy a lot more bags than I do now, and I also used to sell a lot of bags on eBay.  It was tiring, and wasteful, and really just silly.  I started appreciating what I have a lot more during the pandemic, and also changed my buying habits.  I've only bought two bags in the past year, and I know that I will carry both of them often (one, an ivory medium Proenza Schouler PS1, will be a work spring/summer staple, and the other, a white small Loewe balloon bag with brown trim, is a casual spring/summer bag that easily goes with over half of my spring and summer wardrobe).  Gone are the days of buying a cute crossbody simply because it would go with "that" dress.
> 
> But, and I guess this is where this thread really speaks to me, I am so happy that I have the bags I bought in my less practical days!  In particular, I'm madly in love with a Loewe mini Lazo in Vermillion (it's the color of a sunset!) and a Bottega Veneta crossbody wallet on a strap in Amaranto (deep pink), both of which I'd listed for sale on eBay in my fussier days--the horror!  The BV bag is currently selling in different colors for $1470 at Neiman Marcus, and I'd listed my new one for $499, best offers accepted.  Egads.  I received an offer of $350 today and, after checking out what I might set my sights on next, found absolutely nothing of interest and realized that I was lucky to have found this beauty when I did.  I cancelled the listing.
> 
> So my bags won't be the most current going forward, but they are gorgeous and spoke (and still speak) to my personal taste and style.    At least now, I feel very, very content.



Welcome! What can I say, I just got a Balloon and love the Loewe Lazo, so I think you have great taste   



jayohwhy said:


> Catching up over here after being away for quite a bit of time.
> @keodi : I'm so sorry for your loss.
> @serenityneow : This thread has a wonderful group of ladies who are always so supportive and fun! I'm sure you are going to have a blast. I love your username by the way. That's one of my favorite Seinfeld episodes!
> 
> I hope you all are doing well. It's been a whirlwind over here. For some reason we decided to start looking for a new house (I'm not super sure about it) and being in Southern California, it's insane over here. I feel like no matter what we make, we will never make enough money to live near my parents (who had bought in their area eons ago at what they thought was a high price but now home prices have quadrupled). I obviously like nice things and love our house now but I just worry about later because the schools are not very close by and I am the "default parent" that works and does drop off and pick up.
> 
> It's funny because my birthday came and went and I've been browsing bags as a gift to myself but I really just love the ones I have and don't see any needs in my small collection at this point. I am considering a Cartier bracelet. This would be my first ever Cartier piece and first ever jewelry piece from a design house. I'm usually just a mejuri and apple watch kind of gal. I'm considering the juste un clou vs. the love because it's a little more subtle. I'd love to hear any feedback from you all.



Happy birthday! Are you a Taurus like me?
California is SO expensive, I don’t understand how so many people live there...

No help on the bracelet front, but there are lots of posts in the jewelry forums.


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> Welcome! What can I say, I just got a Balloon and love the Loewe Lazo, so I think you have great taste
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday! Are you a Taurus like me?
> California is SO expensive, I don’t understand how so many people live there...
> 
> No help on the bracelet front, but there are lots of posts in the jewelry forums.


That's why we live the cheap area of California. When we moved here, we would have loved to leave the state and go where our money would go further but our daughter was a senior in high school and we needed to stay here so she could go to college without having to pay out of state fees. The joke was on us because she decided to go to college in Arizona! Now that all the kids are grown, we don't have the energy to move plus 2 of the kids live here and we don't want to leave them.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

I had ordered this distressed looking mini Crossbody. Generally I think any one can wear anything but wondering if it looks to young. Thought it would work for outdoor things where my other bags could get scratched or damaged. Thoughts? I know my daughter would hate it and it is different from anything I have. But I kind of like it , just not sure.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I had ordered this distressed looking mini Crossbody. Generally I think any one can wear anything but wondering if it looks to young. Thought it would work for outdoor things where my other bags could get scratched or damaged. Thoughts? I know my daughter would hate it and it is different from anything I have. But I kind of like it , just not sure.
> 
> View attachment 5076433



You mention that it's different from anything else you own. So I'd consider if that means you're filling a hole in your collection, and trying something new; or are there good reasons you don't already have anything like it in your collection? Did you once own something like it, and get rid of that purse? You definitely wouldn't have to worry about it getting scratched or damaged. But if you only kind of like it, rather than love it, I'd say return it.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> You mention that it's different from anything else you own. So I'd consider if that means you're filling a hole in your collection, and trying something new; or are there good reasons you don't already have anything like it in your collection? Did you once own something like it, and get rid of that purse? You definitely wouldn't have to worry about it getting scratched or damaged. But if you only kind of like it, rather than love it, I'd say return it.


These are good questions to ponder. The style of bag I have quite a few and they are my most worn bags. I have never had a distressed looking bag before. I think because I know my daughter will hate it that I am second guessing myself. My husband said he liked it and I should keep it. I found straps I had that could give it different looks. I will give it some more thought.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> These are good questions to ponder. The style of bag I have quite a few and they are my most worn bags. I have never had a distressed looking bag before. I think because I know my daughter will hate it that I am second guessing myself. My husband said he liked it and I should keep it. I found straps I had that could give it different looks. I will give it some more thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076481



Your husband votes Yes, your daughter votes No, so they cancel each other out. To be blunt: It's your bag, not your daughter's. 

Do you have any distressed furniture, or distressed leather jackets or belts? That might help decide if you'll be happy with a distressed bag.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> But I kind of like it , just not sure.
> 
> View attachment 5076433



This is _not _a sentence that indicates that this bag sparks joy for you. Return!


----------



## BowieFan1971

I think @Jereni is spot on...


----------



## southernbelle43

If it doesn’t make your heart sing and you are asking, it does not bode well that you will use and enjoy this bag.


----------



## sherrylynn

doni said:


> So sorry to hear. So sad.


+1. So sorry to hear about your fur baby. It’s so hard. 


dcooney4 said:


> These are good questions to ponder. The style of bag I have quite a few and they are my most worn bags. I have never had a distressed looking bag before. I think because I know my daughter will hate it that I am second guessing myself. My husband said he liked it and I should keep it. I found straps I had that could give it different looks. I will give it some more thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076481


I rather like it, and I like the guitar straps as well. If it wasn't too expensive, maybe give it a try. Especially as it's one of your favorite styles. Always good to have a beater bag.


----------



## dcooney4

sherrylynn said:


> +1. So sorry to hear about your fur baby. It’s so hard.
> 
> I rather like it, and I like the guitar straps as well. If it wasn't too expensive, maybe give it a try. Especially as it's one of your favorite styles. Always good to have a beater bag.


I do too. I just didn’t want to hear my  dd’s comments when she comes to visit. I decided I just won’t wear it around her. I am going to lay out some clothes and style it tomorrow. Then if it goes with enough stuff I will keep it. When I ordered it I also ordered a cooler strap that is less busy for it in a lighter color for summer. The strap has not arrived yet though.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> This is _not _a sentence that indicates that this bag sparks joy for you. Return!


I going to pull some outfits tomorrow and see how it looks and then decide.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I do too. I just didn’t want to hear my  dd’s comments when she comes to visit. I decided I just won’t wear it around her. I am going to lay out some clothes and style it tomorrow. Then if it goes with enough stuff I will keep it. When I ordered it I also ordered a cooler strap that is less busy for it in a lighter color for summer. The strap has not arrived yet though.


I'm sorry you have to avoid wearing it around your dd to avoid negative comments. That shouldn't spoil your enjoyment of your bag. 

It reminds me of the time I shared one of my favorite movies with my MIL. She didn't like it which I then thought of every time I watched it again.


----------



## essiedub

Jereni said:


> This is _not _a sentence that indicates that this bag *sparks joy* for you. Return!


I have to always remember this Kondo “spark joy” maxim. Off topic, but I’ve been struggling with my haircut and have already gone back once for a “fix”.  I’ve been dilly dallying trying to style it and have been wearing it in a ponytail, which I usually do when it’s getting unmanageable blah blah..ugh if I’m honest, not only does my hair not spark joy, I hate it. Decided.  I’m scheduling an appointment for a cut today.

In other news, I’ve had an aha moment on my scarf obsession; It is just too warm to wear the 90’s. I can really only wear them 2-3 months out of the year. Sigh.  I’m just not going to buy anymore (even though I’m eyeing the last neutral red  cosmographia universalis on h.com) I never got the Kawa ora and still pine for it. I have issues and I’m rambling.   Seriously though, I realize that for day to day, I actually find more useful, the gavroches worn like a loose necklace to add color to my neutral tops.

Which brings me to another revelation...pendants longer than 24” annoy me. I like the look but they bang into things when you lean over. I’ve been wearing larger pendants on shorter chains and it has been a real game changer. Really like the exaggerated  proportions..who knew?


----------



## dcooney4

Didn’t have time to plan outfits yet as I have a lot of errands to run . Just took a quick picture with it on with the casual tee shirt and jeans I have on and I decided it is fun and it is staying.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Didn’t have time to plan outfits yet as I have a lot of errands to run . Just took a quick picture with it on with the casual tee shirt and jeans I have on and I decided it is fun and it is staying.



Seeing it on you with the cute strap, and how you styled it, I love it!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Seeing it on you with the cute strap, and how you styled it, I love it!


Awe thanks! I just threw on shirt and Jeans to run errands and then paint later but decided to throw on a strap to see how it looks on me. Now I can’t wait for the pretty SoRetro strap I had ordered for it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Awe thanks! I just threw on shirt and Jeans to run errands and then paint later but decided to throw on a strap to see how it looks on me. Now I can’t wait for the pretty SoRetro strap I had ordered for it.



It's the 'just tee shirt and jeans' look that works so perfectly with the distressed leather. And I like the color combo of the shirt and bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> I have to always remember this Kondo “spark joy” maxim. Off topic, but I’ve been struggling with my haircut and have already gone back once for a “fix”.  I’ve been dilly dallying trying to style it and have been wearing it in a ponytail, which I usually do when it’s getting unmanageable blah blah..ugh if I’m honest, not only does my hair not spark joy, I hate it. Decided.  I’m scheduling an appointment for a cut today.
> 
> In other news, I’ve had an aha moment on my scarf obsession; It is just too warm to wear the 90’s. I can really only wear them 2-3 months out of the year. Sigh.  I’m just not going to buy anymore (even though I’m eyeing the last neutral red  cosmographia universalis on h.com) I never got the Kawa ora and still pine for it. I have issues and I’m rambling.   Seriously though, I realize that for day to day, I actually find more useful, the gavroches worn like a loose necklace to add color to my neutral tops.
> 
> Which brings me to another revelation...pendants longer than 24” annoy me. I like the look but they bang into things when you lean over. I’ve been wearing larger pendants on shorter chains and it has been a real game changer. Really like the exaggerated  proportions..who knew?


I only have a few 90s and plan to keep it that way. Some intricate designs really require that format to showcase, like Kawa or Danse des Amazones, but unless you are in love with a particular design, I find gavs and 70s to be so much more user friendly. I really can’t get into the more fussy, intricate knots (too complicated and don’t fit my style) that you need a 90 to pull off, so unless I fall in love with a design that needs the full surface of a 90 to pull off (and there are a few), I am only buying gavs and 70s in the future.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> Didn’t have time to plan outfits yet as I have a lot of errands to run . Just took a quick picture with it on with the casual tee shirt and jeans I have on and I decided it is fun and it is staying.


Looks great on you!

I am very much behind on this thread.  I don't know if it's just my laptop, but this site was a bit slow a few days ago, and I would keep clicking on things, hoping to speed it up, but to no avail.  Luckily, it seems to be working fine now.
I am still catching up on the thread but wanted to say congrats to @880 on your 30th anniversary, and the fabulous cuff!
I have been admiring the pictures of your gold Bolide, @BowieFan1971.   Such a gorgeous bag, and glad you are happy with your purchase.
@JenJBS, love your orange purse!  The purses in this line are so cute.
@cowgirlsboots, congrats on adding the large New Lock bag to your amazing collection!  As you know, I am also a big fan of that gorgeous Dior lambskin.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @JenJBS, love your orange purse!  The purses in this line are so cute.



Thank you!


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> Didn’t have time to plan outfits yet as I have a lot of errands to run . Just took a quick picture with it on with the casual tee shirt and jeans I have on and I decided it is fun and it is staying.


That’s really cute! There’s something “not too precious” with that whole outfit. I mean that in a good way.  I sometimes read the “how to wear a Kelly casually” thread..it’s really hard to do.


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> I only have a few 90s and plan to keep it that way. Some intricate designs really require that format to showcase, like Kawa or Danse des Amazones, but unless you are in love with a particular design, I find gavs and 70s to be so much more user friendly. I really can’t get into the more fussy, intricate knots (too complicated and don’t fit my style) that you need a 90 to pull off, so unless I fall in love with a design that needs the full surface of a 90 to pull off (and there are a few), I am only buying gavs and 70s in the future.


Yeah I know. Gotta stay away from those scarf threads...so tempting.  Here I am in a gav..see my hair all flying about...Ugh


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> I have to always remember this Kondo “spark joy” maxim. Off topic, but I’ve been struggling with my haircut and have already gone back once for a “fix”.  I’ve been dilly dallying trying to style it and have been wearing it in a ponytail, which I usually do when it’s getting unmanageable blah blah..ugh if I’m honest, not only does my hair not spark joy, I hate it. Decided.  I’m scheduling an appointment for a cut today.
> 
> In other news, I’ve had an aha moment on my scarf obsession; It is just too warm to wear the 90’s. I can really only wear them 2-3 months out of the year. Sigh.  I’m just not going to buy anymore (even though I’m eyeing the last neutral red  cosmographia universalis on h.com) I never got the Kawa ora and still pine for it. I have issues and I’m rambling.   Seriously though, I realize that for day to day, I actually find more useful, the gavroches worn like a loose necklace to add color to my neutral tops.
> 
> Which brings me to another revelation...pendants longer than 24” annoy me. I like the look but they bang into things when you lean over. I’ve been wearing larger pendants on shorter chains and it has been a real game changer. Really like the exaggerated  proportions..who knew?


Ah Ha moments are always eye opening!
If I were to Marie Kondo my hair, I would just have a burr cut and forget about it. (ain't happening)
I hate my hair (though I never say that out loud so that it hears me, because it's already thinning badly (or baldly)), and I think my hair hates me. It's desperately trying to leave, and I am desperately trying to keep it. I know you should let things go if they don't love you (and you don't love it) but I would like to have SOME hair of my own on my goofy head. Stupid hair. 

The gavroches are so much fun, and they really are great all year round! 


dcooney4 said:


> Didn’t have time to plan outfits yet as I have a lot of errands to run . Just took a quick picture with it on with the casual tee shirt and jeans I have on and I decided it is fun and it is staying.


Yay! It looks great!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Ah Ha moments are always eye opening!
> If I were to Marie Kondo my hair, I would just have a burr cut and forget about it. (ain't happening)
> I hate my hair (though I never say that out loud so that it hears me, because it's already thinning badly (or baldly)), and I think my hair hates me. It's desperately trying to leave, and I am desperately trying to keep it. I know you should let things go if they don't love you (and you don't love it) but I would like to have SOME hair of my own on my goofy head. Stupid hair.
> 
> The gavroches are so much fun, and they really are great all year round!
> 
> Yay! It looks great!


I feel you on the hair! My hair hates me too, and the feeling is mutual. I have always lost a lot of hair. It jams up every vacuum cleaner I've used.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I feel you on the hair! My hair hates me too, and the feeling is mutual. I have always lost a lot of hair. It jams up every vacuum cleaner I've used.


I never stress about my hair! It always looks good and if it doesn’t all so have to do is wet it and comb it. 

Cut it short! Come to the dark side....


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I never stress about my hair! It always looks good and if it doesn’t all so have to do is wet it and comb it.
> 
> Cut it short! Come to the dark side....


You're lucky. You don't have frizzy hair or hair that curls in 100 different directions. The shorter it is, the more it curls.


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Yeah I know. Gotta stay away from those scarf threads...so tempting.  Here I am in a gav..see my hair all flying about...Ugh
> 
> View attachment 5077340


Looks wonderful!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> You're lucky. You don't have frizzy hair or hair that curls in 100 different directions. The shorter it is, the more it curls.


So true! I had short hair once. It was way to much work to control the curls. One time it looked like I had horns. I put on a cap and grew it out. Bowie Fan you Are very Lucky with your hair.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> You're lucky. You don't have frizzy hair or hair that curls in 100 different directions. The shorter it is, the more it curls.


My hair does frizz in humid weather and it is wavy to curly depending on where on my head you look (uneven curl pattern), which is a big part of why I keep it so short. I use a light paste after wet combing it to control the frizz and give it direction. And I have a stylist who specializes in short hair. Most stylists can’t cut short hair or don’t other taking time on it. She does. And I get it cut every 6 weeks. So it is not “luck” and I get “horns” too on both temples once my hair gets over an inch to an inch and a half long as soon as I begin to sweat or it is humid. So I keep it even shorter there.

I cut it after I became an esthetician because my carefully straightened bob would become a mess after the steam portion of facials, not mention GA summers.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> My hair does frizz in humid weather and it is wavy to curly depending on where on my head you look (uneven curl pattern), which is a big part of why I keep it so short. I use a light paste after wet combing it to control the frizz and give it direction. And I have a stylist who specializes in short hair. Most stylists can’t cut short hair or don’t other taking time on it. She does. And I get it cut every 6 weeks. So it is not “luck” and I get “horns” too on both temples once my hair gets over an inch to an inch and a half long as soon as I begin to sweat or it is humid. So I keep it even shorter there.
> 
> I cut it after I became an esthetician because my carefully straightened bob would become a mess after the steam portion of facials, not mention GA summers.


You always look wonderful in your pictures. I had to laugh when you said you get horns too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Didn’t have time to plan outfits yet as I have a lot of errands to run . Just took a quick picture with it on with the casual tee shirt and jeans I have on and I decided it is fun and it is staying.



The bag looks totally natural on you- a perfect match. Enjoy it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag looks totally natural on you- a perfect match. Enjoy it!


Thank you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

*This is a bit of a PSA:

If someone ever makes you feel uncomfortable because you're wearing a designer handbag, you have every right to leave the situation without any further explanation. You can be as rude as you'd like to be as they're violating your space ; it is a crime to harass someone. This was sparked by a verbal assault that happened to me yesterday. This person targeted me because I was wearing a Louis Vuitton handbag. There are unhinged people under enormous amounts of stress and their reactions are now magnified due to the pandemic.  Please be careful, everyone. *


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> *This is a bit of a PSA:
> 
> If someone ever makes you feel uncomfortable because you're wearing a designer handbag, you have every right to leave the situation without any further explanation. You can be as rude as you'd like to be as they're violating your space ; it is a crime to harass someone. This was sparked by a verbal assault that happened to me yesterday. This person targeted me because I was wearing a Louis Vuitton handbag. There are unhinged people under enormous amounts of stress and their reactions are now magnified due to the pandemic.  Please be careful, everyone. *


That’s crazy!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ok...just bought a 1956 Kelly 35 in Bordeaux box that needs a handle replaced, maybe the sangles  and some cosmetic work. That is the same year of the famous pic of Grace covering her baby bump and setting off a craze. I really want to bring her back to her glory. Am I wrong for thinking “collector’s item”? After she is ready, where should I look at for selling her?


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Ah Ha moments are always eye opening!
> If I were to Marie Kondo my hair, I would just have a burr cut and forget about it. (ain't happening)
> I hate my hair (though I never say that out loud so that it hears me, because it's already thinning badly (or baldly)), and I think my hair hates me. It's desperately trying to leave, and I am desperately trying to keep it. I know you should let things go if they don't love you (and you don't love it) but I would like to have SOME hair of my own on my goofy head. Stupid hair.
> 
> The gavroches are so much fun, and they really are great all year round!
> 
> Yay! It looks great!


You crack me up! Yes you are right, I wouldn’t be so annoyed with it if it were trying to abandon me. I can’t get an appointment for a month so will make the best of it. One thing I will not do is wear a scarf on my head and look like the queen. I don’t have great panache to pull off that babushka look.


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok...just bought a 1956 Kelly 35 in Bordeaux box that needs a handle replaced, maybe the sangles  and some cosmetic work. That is the same year of the famous pic of Grace covering her baby bump and setting off a craze. I really want to bring her back to her glory. Am I wrong for thinking “collector’s item”? After she is ready, where should I look at for selling her?


I don’t know where to sell .. don’t you want to keep it? I have a 32 (I think) Rubis that I need to carry (maybe I’ll just have to pull it out this weekend)  I’d love to see your bag in it’s before state. Do post a photo!


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> I don’t know where to sell .. don’t you want to keep it? I have a 32 (I think) Rubis that I need to carry (maybe I’ll just have to pull it out this weekend)  I’d love to see your bag in it’s before state. Do post a photo!


If I kept it, my husband would kill me. I told him I was buying it to restore and sell. Maybe if I could get everything but a few of my bags sold, I could justify it, but nothing I have listed is moving unless I want to sell it for half price. I will post pics when it arrives.

After a little research, I think this is a Rouge H color bag. It’s a retourne.


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> Looks wonderful!


Thank you dcooney!


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> *If I kept it, my husband would kill me.* I told him I was buying it to restore and sell. Maybe if I could get everything but a few of my bags sold, I could justify it, but nothing I have listed is moving unless I want to sell it for half price. I will post pics when it arrives.
> 
> After a little research, I think this is a Rouge H color bag. It’s a retourne.


Well then he’d be a widower with a Kelly
Well I look forward to the restoration...you’re going to send to H, presumably? You will drastically affect its value for sale if you don’t (or so I’ve read)


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> Well then he’d be a widower with a Kelly
> Well I look forward to the restoration...you’re going to send to H, presumably? You will drastically affect its value for sale if you don’t (or so I’ve read)


Was planning to send it there. Want it done right.

Seller pics- the biggest damage is the handle. One of the layers of leather is partially torn off. And the sangles have surface cracks. Corner wear, of course. But the overall structure looks good and the seller said it is.


----------



## 880

I normally start reading where I left off, but I’m so behind, I’m starting from the most recent post and working backwards. 

@SakuraSakura, I hope you are okay. People are crazy. 

@BowieFan1971, I agree with @essiedub. I’ve had sangles and handle replaced in maybe 2008 when Claude was head of repair at Hermes. It was far less expensive then, but not cheap by any means. The Kelly, a sellier BBK 28, cost me 2K from a Japanese reseller, and I think, back then, almost 1K or 1200 to restore plus many months (it was sent to Paris).  If you are intent on doing so, I suggest taking it to your local SA and having her send it. But, it’s an expensive and time consuming labor of love. IMO, and I like beater bags, I would just tie a twilly on and wear it. Sell the other bags for what you can get. a kelly and a bolide are a great basis of a collection. 

If you do any restoration on your own, it may be difficult to resell due to the current H management philosophy of refusing to work on any bag that has been otherwise touched. (In 2008-2012, I brought in several H bags that had @docride method. These bags were accepted by H spa, but as per current forum posts, this is definitely not possible now. TPFers who desire to spruce up a kelly bag on their own typically ask on Docrides Lazarus thread whether a particular bag is salvageable before purchase. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...hread-can-this-hermes-be-saved.972522/page-72

 She may be able to advise you on how to proceed, but not on how to sell it. (I believe posts that ask about selling are verboten on TPF, but someone more conversant with the rules will probably chime in). All this is JMO based on my reading various TPF posts. I don’t think tears in the leather can be fixed, and docride typically cautions prospective buyers to inspect for tears and make sure the bag is structurally sound before purchase. Having said that, it’s very possible to fix up a bag for your own use, decorate as an art bag or add twillies to the handle. It will be an adventure; pls keep us posted!  P.S.@docride may also be able to tell you what color. . . I’ve owned Rouge H before, and this bag seems lighter and brighter? 

A note on size: currently the market is pro Kelly’s 28 and under. In 2020 I saw a 35 retourne in dark grey, Phw (which at resale may fetch a premium over gold) on Fashionphile for 4K usd. I believe it was returned to the site in early 2021. You might want to check and see what the condition of that one was, and what kind of offer Fashionphile typically makes. . . (There’s a thread on that also) HTH

@essiedub,your scarf looks very nice on you! I find the format size depends on my weight. If I feel heavy, (rolling eyes here) larger scarf makes me feel better lol. But, unless it’s mouselline, I wear scarves only in colder weather. 

@purses&perfumes, thnak you so much! Am over the moon re the cuff! Hugs

@dcooney4, ITA with @JenJBS! love the olive beater bag with the guitar strap worn casually in your photo. Looks great. IMO a beater bag like this or like @BowieFan1971 kelly can look country, boho chic or even urban, with doc martens, leggings and a simple leather jacket. Bc of rhe straight sides of your bag, I’d go with a barn or Hunter or safari jacket (Barbour, belstaff, etc). also with a linen shift, midi length or maxi, the bag (sans guitar strap) could look very Aman resort. Or a really cool camo jacket. Speaking as a very critical of my moms taste in bags daughter, I did finally learn to shut up last year (but im 53). But you have great taste, and my mom. . . Does not. You could just tell your daughter that you’re keeping it in part bc DH likes it a lot. I also really liked the sunflowers on the wallet 

@jayohwhy, fingers crossed that you guys find the perfect new house. I love reading the Cartier subforum as to classic love bracelets.  it’s a classic design. Are you a yg or wg person. The subforum really frowns upon wg bc it’s not rhodium plated so shows patina, but I actually like that look. Cannot wait to hear more once you start lookinh (both jewelry and real estate

@serenityneow, belated welcome to the thread! I enjoyed your post!

Thanks @dcooney4 for your kind words below! Hugs


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> If I kept it, my husband would kill me. I told him I was buying it to restore and sell. Maybe if I could get everything but a few of my bags sold, I could justify it, but nothing I have listed is moving unless I want to sell it for half price. I will post pics when it arrives.
> 
> After a little research, I think this is a Rouge H color bag. It’s a retourne.


Can't wait to see it. Are they hard to fix?


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> I normally start reading where I left off, but I’m so behind, I’m starting from the most recent post and working backwards.
> 
> @SakuraSakura, I hope you are okay. People are crazy.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, I agree with @essiedub. I’ve had sangles and handle replaced in maybe 2008 when Claude was head of repair at Hermes. It was far less expensive then, but not cheap by any means. The Kelly, a sellier BBK 28, cost me 2K from a Japanese reseller, and I think, back then, almost 1K or 1200 to restore plus many months (it was sent to Paris).  If you are intent on doing so, I suggest taking it to your local SA and having her send it. But, it’s an expensive and time consuming labor of love. IMO, and I like beater bags, I would just tie a twilly on and wear it. Sell the other bags for what you can get. a kelly and a bolide are a great basis of a collection.
> 
> If you do any restoration on your own, it may be difficult to resell due to the current H management philosophy of refusing to work on any bag that has been otherwise touched. (In 2008-2012, I brought in several H bags that had @docride method. These bags were accepted by H spa, but as per current forum posts, this is definitely not possible now. TPFers who desire to spruce up a kelly bag on their own typically ask on Docrides Lazarus thread whether a particular bag is salvageable before purchase. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...hread-can-this-hermes-be-saved.972522/page-72
> 
> She may be able to advise you on how to proceed, but not on how to sell it. (I believe posts that ask about selling are verboten on TPF, but someone more conversant with the rules will probably chime in). All this is JMO based on my reading various TPF posts. I don’t think tears in the leather can be fixed, and docride typically cautions prospective buyers to inspect for tears and make sure the bag is structurally sound before purchase. Having said that, it’s very possible to fix up a bag for your own use, decorate as an art bag or add twillies to the handle. It will be an adventure; pls keep us posted!  P.S.@docride may also be able to tell you what color. . . I’ve owned Rouge H before, and this bag seems lighter and brighter?
> 
> A note on size: currently the market is pro Kelly’s 28 and under. In 2020 I saw a 35 retourne in dark grey, Phw (which at resale may fetch a premium over gold) on Fashionphile for 4K usd. I believe it was returned to the site in early 2021. You might want to check and see what the condition of that one was, and what kind of offer Fashionphile typically makes. . . (There’s a thread on that also) HTH
> 
> @essiedub,your scarf looks very nice on you! I find the format size depends on my weight. If I feel heavy, (rolling eyes here) larger scarf makes me feel better lol. But, unless it’s mouselline, I wear scarves only in colder weather.
> 
> @purses&perfumes, thnak you so much! Am over the moon re the cuff! Hugs
> 
> @dcooney4, ITA with @JenJBS! love the olive beater bag with the guitar strap worn casually in your photo. Looks great. IMO a beater bag like this or like @BowieFan1971 kelly can look country, boho chic or even urban, with doc martens, leggings and a simple leather jacket. Bc of rhe straight sides of your bag, I’d go with a barn or Hunter or safari jacket (Barbour, belstaff, etc). also with a linen shift, midi length or maxi, the bag (sans guitar strap) could look very Aman resort. Or a really cool camo jacket. Speaking as a very critical of my moms taste in bags daughter, I did finally learn to shut up last year (but im 53). But you have great taste, and my mom. . . Does not. You could just tell your daughter that you’re keeping it in part bc DH likes it a lot. I also really liked the sunflowers on the wallet
> 
> @jayohwhy, fingers crossed that you guys find the perfect new house. I love reading the Cartier subforum as to classic love bracelets.  it’s a classic design. Are you a yg or wg person. The subforum really frowns upon wg bc it’s not rhodium plated so shows patina, but I actually like that look. Cannot wait to hear more once you start lookinh (both jewelry and real estate
> 
> @serenityneow, belated welcome to the thread! I enjoyed your post!


Thanks for all the style tips. I have almost all the jackets from the barbour, to the camo ,to the leather. I think I am going to have fun with this bag.  I keep looking at your avatar and your bracelet is such a show stopper.


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> I have to always remember this Kondo “spark joy” maxim. Off topic, but I’ve been struggling with my haircut and have already gone back once for a “fix”.  I’ve been dilly dallying trying to style it and have been wearing it in a ponytail, which I usually do when it’s getting unmanageable blah blah..ugh if I’m honest, not only does my hair not spark joy, I hate it. Decided.  I’m scheduling an appointment for a cut today.
> 
> In other news, I’ve had an aha moment on my scarf obsession; It is just too warm to wear the 90’s. I can really only wear them 2-3 months out of the year. Sigh.  I’m just not going to buy anymore (even though I’m eyeing the last neutral red  cosmographia universalis on h.com) I never got the Kawa ora and still pine for it. I have issues and I’m rambling.   Seriously though, I realize that for day to day, I actually find more useful, the gavroches worn like a loose necklace to add color to my neutral tops.
> 
> Which brings me to another revelation...pendants longer than 24” annoy me. I like the look but they bang into things when you lean over. I’ve been wearing larger pendants on shorter chains and it has been a real game changer. Really like the exaggerated  proportions..who knew?


I love these revelations we get now and then. 90s can be a pain! Gavroches are so much fun, and the credit card doesn't scream as much.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Didn’t have time to plan outfits yet as I have a lot of errands to run . Just took a quick picture with it on with the casual tee shirt and jeans I have on and I decided it is fun and it is staying.


Yes! Well done.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok...just bought a 1956 Kelly 35 in Bordeaux box that needs a handle replaced, maybe the sangles  and some cosmetic work. That is the same year of the famous pic of Grace covering her baby bump and setting off a craze. I really want to bring her back to her glory. Am I wrong for thinking “collector’s item”? After she is ready, where should I look at for selling her?


Lots to consider.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Can't wait to see it. Are they hard to fix?


I’ll find out...


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> PIX PLEASE!!!


These are seller pics. I should get it by the end of next week. I’ll post pics of the actual bag when she arrives!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> These are seller pics. I should get it by the end of next week. I’ll post pics of the actual bag when she arrives!


That is not a hole in the bottom corner? I am on my small phone so hard to see it. It would be a beautiful bag if it can truly be repaired.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> That is not a hole in the bottom corner? I am on my small phone so hard to see it. It would be a beautiful bag if it can truly be repaired.


There is a split in the bottom corner outside leather, not a hole all the way through. Totally repairable. Glue and/or fill, then recolor. I have fixed small ones like that before and I’m not even a professional


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s crazy!!!!!



I was shocked. The whole encounter was so vitriolic and unhinged.


----------



## JenJBS

Not sure why, but I've been fiending for bright spring/summer colors this year... And at almost half off I couldn't resist this cutie from Guess. It's a gorgeous, saturated coral color that's hard to capture.

But in case this need for these bright colored bags doesn't last, I'm not getting in Premier brands - or prices. This was only $50.

On a serious note, it got me thinking...
This cute Guess bag is obviously inspired by the BV Pouch; but, for me, having 'GUESS' lettered across the front keeps it from being a counterfeit

Also, the detachable crossbody strap is totally different than anything BV has, and it's also inbetween the sizes of the Pouch and Mini Pouch.

But for me it's mostly putting the true brand name/logo on a bag that makes a bag inspired by, not counterfeit.  Since that means it's clearly being sold as the true brand, not the 'inspired by' brand. Where do you draw that line?


----------



## Vintage Leather

JenJBS said:


> Not sure why, but I've been fiending for bright spring/summer colors this year... And at almost half off I couldn't resist this cutie from Guess. It's a gorgeous, saturated coral color that's hard to capture.
> 
> But in case this need for these bright colored bags doesn't last, I'm not getting in Premier brands - or prices. This was only $50.
> 
> On a serious note, it got me thinking...
> This cute Guess bag is obviously inspired by the BV Pouch; but, for me, having 'GUESS' lettered across the front keeps it from being a counterfeit
> 
> Also, the detachable crossbody strap is totally different than anything BV has, and it's also inbetween the sizes of the Pouch and Mini Pouch.
> 
> But for me it's mostly putting the true brand name/logo on a bag that makes a bag inspired by, not counterfeit.  Since that means it's clearly being sold as the true brand, not the 'inspired by' brand. Where do you draw that line?
> 
> View attachment 5078636



I find counterfeits offensive on a spiritual level, but I identify a counterfeit as anything that claims to be something else.

A Guess inspired style - go for it. A checkerboard coated canvas Neverfull-style tote bag? as long as it doesn’t say it’s Louis Vuitton, I’m perfectly fine with it. A deplorable vinyl F-irkin with an H stamp - no. Even a super fake that is so good that Claude might be able to catch it or might not bugs me. Because it’s work and effort for a lie that doesn’t need to be told.

I’m weird, and I may have read velveteen rabbit or read too much Shinto philosophy as a child. But I believe the more you carry and bag and the more you love it, the more it’s associated with your signature style - the more it glows, the more special it is. It almost becomes alive. 

As users, we manipulate objects. We change them and fix them and carry them and take responsibility for them.

And a counterfeit is a betrayal of that relationship between us and our space. We are forcing the object to lie about its past to fit an origin story that is amenable to us.

I have no problem with people who put on a front and are more prosperous than they appear - heck, I couldn’t afford my bags in today’s prices. But it’s when you manipulate someone or something you control to live a lie… I find that offensive.


----------



## JenJBS

Vintage Leather said:


> I find counterfeits offensive on a spiritual level, but I identify a counterfeit as anything that claims to be something else.
> 
> A Guess inspired style - go for it. A checkerboard coated canvas Neverfull-style tote bag? as long as it doesn’t say it’s Louis Vuitton, I’m perfectly fine with it. A deplorable vinyl F-irkin with an H stamp - no. Even a super fake that is so good that Claude might be able to catch it or might not bugs me. Because it’s work and effort for a lie that doesn’t need to be told.
> 
> I’m weird, and I may have read velveteen rabbit or read too much Shinto philosophy as a child. But I believe the more you carry and bag and the more you love it, the more it’s associated with your signature style - the more it glows, the more special it is. It almost becomes alive.
> 
> As users, we manipulate objects. We change them and fix them and carry them and take responsibility for them.
> 
> And a counterfeit is a betrayal of that relationship between us and our space. We are forcing the object to lie about its past to fit an origin story that is amenable to us.
> 
> I have no problem with people who put on a front and are more prosperous than they appear - heck, I couldn’t afford my bags in today’s prices. But it’s when you manipulate someone or something you control to live a lie… I find that offensive.



Beautifully said.


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Beautifully said.


+1000
I love your post, @Vintage Leather! Hugs


----------



## Kimbashop

keodi said:


> beautiful bag!
> 
> Very spring indeed! I love the strap!
> 
> Great advice.
> 
> She looks fantastic!
> 
> Lovely collection!
> 
> Great stats for April! and nice job in clearing items away!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! congratulations!
> 
> Congratulations! I love the style and colour!
> 
> Great question! I'll answer later!
> 
> Great take away and I agree!
> 
> I love the hardware!
> 
> Great advice!
> 
> Agreed! @880  your new cuff is stunning!
> 
> I can't wait to see what's coming!
> 
> +1!
> Hello everyone,
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts. My kitty Velvet, got really sick again  early Last week, and she passed away during a procedure Last Thursday. I'm heartbroken; I love her and I miss her so, so much.


I’m so sorry. It’s so hard to lose out animal friends


----------



## JenJBS

Got a puc that shows the color much more accurately.


----------



## jblended

@Vintage Leather Incredible post! So wonderfully said!
@JenJBS Lovely coral colour! Enjoy it!
@dcooney4 (I'm catching up on older posts so this is late...) I love your little paintings so much! And I adore the distressed bag. It's very easy to style bags like that, because they're naturally fuss-free. I'm glad you kept it. 
@880 (also very late to say this to you...) what a stunning cuff and congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> @Vintage Leather Incredible post! So wonderfully said!
> @JenJBS Lovely coral colour! Enjoy it!
> @dcooney4 (I'm catching up on older posts so this is late...) I love your little paintings so much! And I adore the distressed bag. It's very easy to style bags like that, because they're naturally fuss-free. I'm glad you kept it.
> @880 (also very late to say this to you...) what a stunning cuff and congrats on your anniversary!



Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms out there be they human babies or fur babies.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> I find counterfeits offensive on a spiritual level, but I identify a counterfeit as anything that claims to be something else.
> 
> A Guess inspired style - go for it. A checkerboard coated canvas Neverfull-style tote bag? as long as it doesn’t say it’s Louis Vuitton, I’m perfectly fine with it. A deplorable vinyl F-irkin with an H stamp - no. Even a super fake that is so good that Claude might be able to catch it or might not bugs me. Because it’s work and effort for a lie that doesn’t need to be told.
> 
> I’m weird, and I may have read velveteen rabbit or read too much Shinto philosophy as a child. But I believe the more you carry and bag and the more you love it, the more it’s associated with your signature style - the more it glows, the more special it is. It almost becomes alive.
> 
> As users, we manipulate objects. We change them and fix them and carry them and take responsibility for them.
> 
> And a counterfeit is a betrayal of that relationship between us and our space. We are forcing the object to lie about its past to fit an origin story that is amenable to us.
> 
> I have no problem with people who put on a front and are more prosperous than they appear - heck, I couldn’t afford my bags in today’s prices. But it’s when you manipulate someone or something you control to live a lie… I find that offensive.


+1
At worst it’s intellectually lazy, but as long as a dupe does not plaster the original name brand on it, it’s ok. As I said before, it can be a great way to try out a style of a much more expensive bag to see if you like it and it works for you. Or to get a style you know is a trend with limited legs that you love now, but may not love later.

Happy Mother’s Day!!!!


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> If I kept it, my husband would kill me. I told him I was buying it to restore and sell. Maybe if I could get everything but a few of my bags sold, I could justify it, but nothing I have listed is moving unless I want to sell it for half price



IMO, It sounds like you want to keep it, but the choice doesn’t have to be made immediately. Once you get it, you may instinctively know. If you decided to keep it. It’s not only a matter of dollars and cents. If you keep it,  there is no harm in DIY. But, even if you DIY and sell, if you got it at a great price, then it’s a labor of love and a learning experience either way. It could also be an art bag which is a niche market. Congrats on a fun piece of H history. 



essiedub said:


> It is just too warm to wear the 90’s. I can really only wear them 2-3 months out of the year. Sigh. I’m just not going to buy anymore (even though I’m eyeing the last neutral red cosmographia universalis on h.com) I never got the Kawa ora and still pine for it





essiedub said:


> . I sometimes read the “how to wear a Kelly casually” thread..it’s really hard to do.





essiedub said:


> Here I am in a gav..see my hair all flying about...




It occurred to me that in warm weather, and when I was thinner, I wore the 90 as a top. With a very light cardigan over to cover the knot and gaps. (many years ago, I think Maitai, when she was active on the forum, suggested I contribute to one of her scarf threads on it) I also believe that any larger format can be used in a bias fold worn as loosely as you like around the neck, but of course I limit this as per the weather. I like mousselines in GM format too.  (I also contributed to Maitais CSGM as a dress) When I’m in warmer climates like the Philippines, pre covid, I kept  a CSGM for airconditioned places as they can be freezing. As I got heavier, I found I was less comfortable with smaller format as IMO only, they felt fiddly on me personally. I do love them on others.  It depends on how a format makes you feel emotionally too. 

I did participate heavily on the how to wear a kelly casually thread. Mainly with jeans and a jacket.  I oddly think it’s easier to wear a vintage sellier kelly casually than a brand new retourne, (the cross body strap changed everything and I was wearing contrast color ones in 2009) but it depends on your context and your location. I live in NY in an area where it is common to see these bags. Post covid, women wear chanel RTW and H bags on the street, shopping, and meals out in restaurants. The way I see it, I own these bags already and should think about cost per wear. I think, though, it helps when you have the relaxed attitude of the youthful or the far older. Ans sometimes our minds get in the way of wearing somethingt hat no one would bat an eyelash over. The more you wear it casually, the less contrived it feels. I do think it’s harder,IMO only, to wear a chanel CF. I’m a reissue person. 

I love your hair this way and think it looks great! IMO it’s chic and also has some movement, great body, and length. I really do laugh at all the TPFers complaining about frizz and curl bc for many years, I just wanted my hair to do something other than lie flat  



dcooney4 said:


> Thanks for all the style tips. I have almost all the jackets from the barbour, to the camo ,to the leather. I think I am going to have fun with this bag. I keep looking at your avatar and your bracelet is such a show stopper.



Have fun! Thank you! 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am still catching up on the thread but wanted to say congrats to @880 on your 30th anniversary, and the fabulous cuff!





jblended said:


> @880 (also very late to say this to you...) what a stunning cuff and congrats on your anniversary!



@dcooney4, @Purses & Perfumes, @jblended, all, thank you for your kind words. I think I added you on my original post of thanks above, and I also apologize in advance to anyone I’ve missed. I’m still pinching myself and over the moon. I never expected ever to own this.


----------



## More bags

glendaPLEASE said:


> Goals for the rest of 2021 (please excuse me basically yelling at myself here! ):
> - You have a pair of pumps and earrings on the wishlist you want to get for your wedding! Focus on those for May/June!
> - Save and buy yourself one more lux bag in the fall. Plan this purchase carefully and think hard about what's best for your lifestyle and personal style!
> - Avoid emotional spending on things like SLGs.
> - You are allowed to impulse and emotionally buy fragrances.
> - Don't get discouraged with feelings of FOMO for the various spring/summer drops. You have your two summer bags you bought in February!! They are hot bags and are on trend and you love them, so focus this summer on styling and wearing them! DON'T impulse buy any bags!


Great goals and welcome!


----------



## JenJBS

Happy Mother's Day! 

My church gave each of us ladies a mint chocolate truffle candy bar, from a local chocolate shop!


----------



## pkuyken

Low buy now.  Makes it real easy with owning my holy grail bags and SLG’s (all chanel)..Weeding out bags and SLGs now.  I don’t plan to buy a Chanel Tote, I have one nice Tory Burch and one nice Kate Spade I love.   I thought I wanted a Gucci Disco Bag, but was lured by the Golden Goose Camara bag.. which I love!  I have a few other very nice handbags I am rotating through. 

Goals?  Perfect 10 piece work/church wardrobe in high quality classics.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> My church gave each of us ladies a mint chocolate truffle candy bar, from a local chocolate shop!


Happy Mother's Day! Yum! The restaurant we went to for lunch gave each lady a rose.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Happy Mother's Day! Yum! The restaurant we went to for lunch gave each lady a rose.



Thanks! It's already gone...  It was delicious! 

How neat for the restaurant to do that!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Mother’s Day Chinese buffet dinner at my sister’s. Mom was in good spirits, happy to be going to my grandparents for the week. My grandmother’s nursing home set up three in person visits for her and she will not have to social distance since everyone involved has been vaccinated. Just getting to hold her hand will mean so much to my mom.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Happy Mother's Day! 

My mom loved the music group ABBA, and I've been listening to their songs today and remembering her humming several of them around the house.  Just finished watching Eagle by ABBA on YouTube (the version where the two lead female singers sing that fantastic song).


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> My April stats:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 1
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> I bought a malachite Kelly dog bracelet, but most importantly - NO scarves!!! I am seriously trying to cut back. Friends are in a buying frenzy (luckily nothing they are lusting after appeals to me), and I am resisting. I wonder if I can make it through another month......?


Yay on your stats and your malachite Kelly dog bracelet and no scarves this month!



880 said:


> @momasaurus, i find scarf stability in trying on what I have in different ways. but I do try to stay away from SOTD to Avoid too much temptation! Mainly if I buy, I’m hunting for older items I mistakenly let go (some more than once)  DH and I are also embarking on  a gut renovation of our new apartment with outdoor terraces, so infrastructure is where the maim spend will be this year. We hadn’t bought furniture or done renovations for over two decades, so it’s definitely time.


+1 on enjoying the scarves I already own and avoiding temptation from the SOTD thread.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s a new family picture: Dior New Lock
> 
> View attachment 5074228
> 
> 
> ..and a comparison between the large and medium size quilted model
> 
> View attachment 5074230
> View attachment 5074231
> View attachment 5074232
> View attachment 5074233
> 
> 
> I haven´t checked the "what fits" aspect, yet. The large one will definetely fit a lot (the medium already does!) ... only seeing how the strap is attached I´m not sure whether she should be filled to the brim.
> 
> View attachment 5074234


Gorgeous Dior New Lock Family! 


FizzyWater said:


> I haven't bought anything purse-related in forever, and then in April I bought entirely too many things.  You will note a certain (lack of) color scheme going here.
> 
> View attachment 5074222
> 
> 
> I mentioned before that I wanted a small structured gray shoulder bag to replace the small gray crossbody I hadn't worn in years.  So I spent a while looking at literally every gray bag under 1000 Euros in Vestiaire and Rebelle Europe.  This was... not as fun as you would think.
> 
> I ended up with a Ted Baker bag, not luxury quality but feeling more modern than my other bags.  Definitely at the lower range of bags that I looked at, as in the end I felt like I couldn't justify spending more without seeing a bag in person.  I'll probably usually use the shoulder chain, but it also comes with a leather crossbody strap, which is nice.
> 
> I am madly in love with sparkletastic's Diorama, but I feel like it would wear me instead of the other way around.  I found this wallet which is its own little jewel that other people only see when I choose.
> 
> The Longchamp Neo matches the Cuir I bought last summer.  I wanted this then, but it was sold out and I settled for the Nordic Blue which is just not for me.
> 
> And the Rodo clutch, actually also silver but clearly warmer than the others, satisfies my love for the effect of the BV knot while being a bit out of the ordinary.  (And an order of magnitude cheaper.)  It's woven aluminum, with a sparkly silver interior and an optional chain.
> 
> As I was switching bags anyway, here's the current spill.  Rather a mix of cheap and expensive items, .
> 
> View attachment 5074265
> 
> 
> 
> Silver clip hooked to the chain to hang the purse from a table; used these days to clip my mask to my purse.
> Dark gray fabric bag holds sunglasses; the glasses and bag feature PNW Native American motifs
> Striped fabric bag holds reading glasses; 5 Euros from a local bookstore
> Diorama wallet
> Red Calvi holds bandaids, wet wipes and painkillers
> Green Calvi holds store cards
> Jolly Roger* bag (from a "to give away" box on the street) holds gloves, hand sanitizer and extra masks
> Long silver bag is an accessory to the Hermes Yeoh bag, holds umbrella and hand fan
> There's usually a lot more color in my bag, and the Yeoh pouch is just a little too long for the purse, so I'll have to go play in my SLG drawer later.
> 
> *I'm a mile or so from the St Pauli stadium so Jolly Rogers are kind of ubiquitous here.


Fabulous additions and bag spill! I love your Diorama wallet and I am amazed by what fits in your Ted Baker bag.


----------



## More bags

serenityneow said:


> Hi ladies (and any gents)!  This is my first post in this thread, and I'm not sure if there is a protocol for a first thread here, but I'll just briefly tell my story.  I used to buy a lot more bags than I do now, and I also used to sell a lot of bags on eBay.  It was tiring, and wasteful, and really just silly.  I started appreciating what I have a lot more during the pandemic, and also changed my buying habits.  I've only bought two bags in the past year, and I know that I will carry both of them often (one, an ivory medium Proenza Schouler PS1, will be a work spring/summer staple, and the other, a white small Loewe balloon bag with brown trim, is a casual spring/summer bag that easily goes with over half of my spring and summer wardrobe).  Gone are the days of buying a cute crossbody simply because it would go with "that" dress.
> 
> But, and I guess this is where this thread really speaks to me, I am so happy that I have the bags I bought in my less practical days!  In particular, I'm madly in love with a Loewe mini Lazo in Vermillion (it's the color of a sunset!) and a Bottega Veneta crossbody wallet on a strap in Amaranto (deep pink), both of which I'd listed for sale on eBay in my fussier days--the horror!  The BV bag is currently selling in different colors for $1470 at Neiman Marcus, and I'd listed my new one for $499, best offers accepted.  Egads.  I received an offer of $350 today and, after checking out what I might set my sights on next, found absolutely nothing of interest and realized that I was lucky to have found this beauty when I did.  I cancelled the listing.
> 
> So my bags won't be the most current going forward, but they are gorgeous and spoke (and still speak) to my personal taste and style.    At least now, I feel very, very content.


Great post and welcome! I love BV Amaranto, so beautiful, congratulations  on your decision to keep it.


jayohwhy said:


> Catching up over here after being away for quite a bit of time.
> @keodi : I'm so sorry for your loss.
> @serenityneow : This thread has a wonderful group of ladies who are always so supportive and fun! I'm sure you are going to have a blast. I love your username by the way. That's one of my favorite Seinfeld episodes!
> 
> I hope you all are doing well. It's been a whirlwind over here. For some reason we decided to start looking for a new house (I'm not super sure about it) and being in Southern California, it's insane over here. I feel like no matter what we make, we will never make enough money to live near my parents (who had bought in their area eons ago at what they thought was a high price but now home prices have quadrupled). I obviously like nice things and love our house now but I just worry about later because the schools are not very close by and I am the "default parent" that works and does drop off and pick up.
> 
> It's funny because my birthday came and went and I've been browsing bags as a gift to myself but I really just love the ones I have and don't see any needs in my small collection at this point. I am considering a Cartier bracelet. This would be my first ever Cartier piece and first ever jewelry piece from a design house. I'm usually just a mejuri and apple watch kind of gal. I'm considering the juste un clou vs. the love because it's a little more subtle. I'd love to hear any feedback from you all.


Best wishes with your house search. Being close to your schools is a bonus, especially if you’ll be the one driving. Happy belated birthday. Enjoy browsing for jewelry. I don’t own the pieces you mentioned. Hopefully you can try them on. I get a lot of joy from the special pieces I wear regularly.



dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5075498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a bit of fun on a wrapped clutch wallet this time. I am enjoying these tiny paintings!


This is beautiful dc!


dcooney4 said:


> Didn’t have time to plan outfits yet as I have a lot of errands to run . Just took a quick picture with it on with the casual tee shirt and jeans I have on and I decided it is fun and it is staying.


It looks great on you and you look fabulous!


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> .
> 
> It occurred to me that in warm weather, and when I was thinner, I wore the 90 as a top. With a very light cardigan over to cover the knot and gaps. (many years ago, I think Maitai, when she was active on the forum, suggested I contribute to one of her scarf threads on it) I also believe that any larger format can be used in a bias fold worn as loosely as you like around the neck, but of course I limit this as per the weather. I like mousselines in GM format too.  (I did contribute to Maitais CSGM as a dress) When I’m in warmer climates like the Philippines, pre covid, I kept  a CSGM for airconditioned places as they can be freezing. As I got heavier, I found I was less comfortable with smaller format as IMO only, they felt fiddly on me personally. I do love them on others.  It depends on how a format makes you feel emotionally too.
> 
> I did participate heavily on the how to wear a kelly casually thread. Mainly with jeans and a jacket.  I oddly think it’s easier to wear a vintage sellier kelly casually than a brand new retourne, (the cross body strap changed everything and I was wearing contrast color ones in 2009) but it depends on your context and your location. I live in NY in an area where it is common to see these bags. Post covid, women wear chanel RTW and H bags on the street, shopping, and meals out in restaurants. The way I see it, I own these bags already and should think about cost per wear. I think, though, it helps when you have the relaxed attitude of the youthful or the far older. Ans sometimes our minds get in the way of wearing somethingt hat no one would bat an eyelash over. The more you wear it casually, the less contrived it feels. I do think it’s harder,IMO only, to wear a chanel CF. I’m a reissue person.
> 
> I love your hair this way and think it looks great! IMO it’s chic and also has some movement, great body, and length. I really do laugh at all the TPFers complaining about frizz and curl bc for many years, I just wanted my hair to do something other than lie flat
> 
> Have fun! Thank you!


 Lovely response 880. Thank you.  Here is the cruel irony. I live in the best climate on the planet..temperatures average in the 55-75 range for most of the year.  So most places don’t have air conditioning. This is why people in Houston or Singapore can wear scarves, while I can really only wear them from late Nov through Jan/Feb.  with the mask on, it gets even warmer. Sigh. I do love them; probably now more just as a textile art form.  

Lately I’ve been carrying my Celine bags (which are more low key) mostly because I get self conscious and flustered when people note my H bag. I know this is sort of self defeating..like why have it if I don’t want to carry it? The sole reason is that I just like it and I’m ok just having it and posing them for TPF photos!

I see it’s also SLG month. Another weakness. I’d been intending to do a show and tell so look fir that soon!


----------



## doni

Happy Mother’s Day to everybody that celebrated yesterday (Mother’s Day in my country is on another date and coincided with my birthday this year ).



BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok...just bought a 1956 Kelly 35 in Bordeaux box that needs a handle replaced, maybe the sangles  and some cosmetic work. That is the same year of the famous pic of Grace covering her baby bump and setting off a craze. I really want to bring her back to her glory. Am I wrong for thinking “collector’s item”? After she is ready, where should I look at for selling her?



Love Rouge H box leather, one of my all time favorite H combinations.

so editing because I misunderstood. I see you are planning to send the bag to H spa. That’s smart as a big part of the value of an Hermes bag is that Hermes will handle and repair it indefinitely. However, they won’t do that once the bag has been retouched by someone else. A retouched bag would also generally not be considered a collector’s item.

I’d say, try to get sufficient information or a quote from them while you are in a return window. Spa prices are not as high as people think, but this bag does seem to have significant damage, specially those cracks. Plus the handle can be replaced but I understand _that_ is pretty expensive (perhaps you can find info here in the forum for recent quotes). I don’t think it will be less than $ 1 000 (the handle replacemet alone I mean). So you have to add everything up and consider.
Good luck!




JenJBS said:


> Not sure why, but I've been fiending for bright spring/summer colors this year... And at almost half off I couldn't resist this cutie from Guess. It's a gorgeous, saturated coral color that's hard to capture.
> 
> But in case this need for these bright colored bags doesn't last, I'm not getting in Premier brands - or prices. This was only $50.
> 
> On a serious note, it got me thinking...
> This cute Guess bag is obviously inspired by the BV Pouch; but, for me, having 'GUESS' lettered across the front keeps it from being a counterfeit
> 
> Also, the detachable crossbody strap is totally different than anything BV has, and it's also inbetween the sizes of the Pouch and Mini Pouch.
> 
> But for me it's mostly putting the true brand name/logo on a bag that makes a bag inspired by, not counterfeit.  Since that means it's clearly being sold as the true brand, not the 'inspired by' brand. Where do you draw that line?
> 
> View attachment 5078636



Nothing wrong with it. Luxury brands do this too. This is why have the Bolide and the Alma, the Jackie and the Trim, or an infinite number of flap bags with a chain strap.... It is called fashion


----------



## doni

essiedub said:


> Lovely response 880. Thank you.  Here is the cruel irony. I live in the best climate on the planet..temperatures average in the 55-75 range for most of the year.  So most places don’t have air conditioning. This is why people in Houston or Singapore can wear scarves, while I can really only wear them from late Nov through Jan/Feb.  with the mask on, it gets even warmer. Sigh. I do love them; probably now more just as a textile art form.
> 
> Lately I’ve been carrying my Celine bags (which are more low key) mostly because I get self conscious and flustered when people note my H bag. I know this is sort of self defeating..like why have it if I don’t want to carry it? The sole reason is that I just like it and I’m ok just having it and posing them for TPF photos!
> 
> I see it’s also SLG month. Another weakness. I’d been intending to do a show and tell so look fir that soon!


I have been looking at the men’s silk and cotton 100 scarves as a Summer alternative. But the ones I like are not available 

I want to live in your climate, sounds like heaven, I am fed up of the cold and I hate air conditioning so much.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great post and welcome! I love BV Amaranto, so beautiful, congratulations  on your decision to keep it.
> 
> Best wishes with your house search. Being close to your schools is a bonus, especially if you’ll be the one driving. Happy belated birthday. Enjoy browsing for jewelry. I don’t own the pieces you mentioned. Hopefully you can try them on. I get a lot of joy from the special pieces I wear regularly.
> 
> 
> This is beautiful dc!
> 
> It looks great on you and you look fabulous!


You re very sweet . Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

I will be shipping out a bag today. Since I decided to keep the canyon mini, I decided to let a different one go. The other was to close in color to one I use more. This way so far it is two in(mother's day bag) and two out. I am not counting the bucket  bag that came and I sent right back out to someone else. Do you find you shop more or less when you are stressed? I am curious.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I will be shipping out a bag today. Since I decided to keep the canyon mini, I decided to let a different one go. The other was to close in color to one I use more. This way so far it is two in(mother's day bag) and two out. I am not counting the bucket  bag that came and I sent right back out to someone else. Do you find you shop more or less when you are stressed? I am curious.


I absolutely shop more when I am stressed.


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to everybody that celebrated yesterday (Mother’s Day in my country is on another date and coincided with my birthday this year ).
> 
> 
> 
> Love Rouge H box leather, one of my all time favorite H combinations.
> 
> so editing because I misunderstood. I see you are planning to send the bag to H spa. That’s smart as a big part of the value of an Hermes bag is that Hermes will handle and repair it indefinitely. However, they won’t do that once the bag has been retouched by someone else. A retouched bag would also generally not be considered a collector’s item.
> 
> I’d say, try to get sufficient information or a quote from them while you are in a return window. Spa prices are not as high as people think, but this bag does seem to have significant damage, specially those cracks. Plus the handle can be replaced but I understand _that_ is pretty expensive (perhaps you can find info here in the forum for recent quotes). I don’t think it will be less than $ 1 000 (the handle replacemet alone I mean). So you have to add everything up and consider.
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with it. Luxury brands do this too. This is why have the Bolide and the Alma, the Jackie and the Trim, or an infinite number of flap bags with a chain strap.... It is called fashion


I figure the repairs at about $2000. I got the bag for a great price, so the room is there. I will know more when I get the bag, but the corner wear is not as big of a deal as you think to repair in the hands of a professional, given the fact it is box leather. It will never look brand new...it is from 1956. Not even Grace Kelly’s from that period sitting in the museum looks brand new. But looking vintage great and being usable for everyday at a selling point of around $7000....I can’t see how that would not be attractive to a buyer.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Yay on your stats and your malachite Kelly dog bracelet and no scarves this month!
> 
> 
> +1 on enjoying the scarves I already own and avoiding temptation from the SOTD thread.


Thanks. Ideally SOTD should be like this thread - appreciating what we have, but it really just makes us want what other people have. Anyway, I do feel I am slowing down scarf purchases. This thread actually helps in so many ways!


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> I figure the repairs at about $2000. I got the bag for a great price, so the room is there. I will know more when I get the bag, but the corner wear is not as big of a deal as you think to repair in the hands of a professional, given the fact it is box leather. It will never look brand new...it is from 1956. Not even Grace Kelly’s from that period sitting in the museum looks brand new. But looking vintage great and being usable for everyday at a selling point of around $7000....I can’t see how that would not be attractive to a buyer.



Just make sure you can asses the cost before committing and get as much info as possible. You can ask in the Hermes spa thread and I am sure there will be members with recent experiences. I am not sure whether they repair the cracks on the top, which to me would be the most problematic? Do consider that replacements come at current prices even if the bag is vintage. The handle replacement could set you up to 1,5k and if the sangles are also to be replaced it could go well over 2k. I don’t know in the US, but in Europe it is not difficult to get vintage Kellys in more than reasonable condition for less than 7k... See here, a very reputable, not cheap, seller, a vintage Kelly for 3k, and a 90s one in rouge H box with strap in quite beautiful condition for 6k. Do consider that value goes down with the age of the bag. Just be careful.









						Hermes Kelly 32 cm handbag in brown box leather
					

Each bag sold on Collector Square is expertly appraised and chosen for its excellent condition. Dispatched within 24 hours.




					www.collectorsquare.com
				












						Hermes Kelly 35 cm handbag in red box leather
					

Each bag sold on Collector Square is expertly appraised and chosen for its excellent condition. Dispatched within 24 hours.




					www.collectorsquare.com


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Just make sure you can asses the cost before committing and get as much info as possible. You can ask in the Hermes spa thread and I am sure there will be members with recent experiences. I am not sure whether they repair the cracks on the top, which to me would be the most problematic? Do consider that replacements come at current prices even if the bag is vintage. The handle replacement could set you up to 1,5k and if the sangles are also to be replaced it could go well over 2k. I don’t know in the US, but in Europe it is not difficult to get vintage Kellys in more than reasonable condition for less than 7k... See here, a very reputable, not cheap, seller, a vintage Kelly for 3k, and a 90s one in rouge H box with strap in quite beautiful condition for 6k. Do consider that value goes down with the age of the bag. Just be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 32 cm handbag in brown box leather
> 
> 
> Each bag sold on Collector Square is expertly appraised and chosen for its excellent condition. Dispatched within 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.collectorsquare.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35 cm handbag in red box leather
> 
> 
> Each bag sold on Collector Square is expertly appraised and chosen for its excellent condition. Dispatched within 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.collectorsquare.com


I appreciate your input. If it were any other year than 1956, I might agree with you. But this is the year the Kelly bag became the Kelly bag. That means something. This is not for the person trying to get a cool vintage Kelly as cheap as possible. There are plenty of those. But there are not plenty like this. We are past “vintage”
and in the realm of antique collectors item here.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> Do you find you shop more or less when you are stressed? I am curious.


I definitely shop more when I'm stressed.   I was good at the beginning of the pandemic, and then as it continues to drag on, I have certainly turned to retail therapy quite a bit...

You've done a great job in letting go of bags.


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> I appreciate your input. If it were any other year than 1956, I might agree with you. But this is the year the Kelly bag became the Kelly bag. That means something. This is not for the person trying to get a cool vintage Kelly as cheap as possible. There are plenty of those. But there are not plenty like this. We are past “vintage”
> and in the realm of antique collectors item here.


Ah okay, I see. That is an interesting question. I would also try and go to some of the Hermes threads for input on whether the specific year would command a higher price. I really wouldn’t know.

In my personal view, the market for handbags is not a collectors market. Yes, there are certain limited editions and so that for whatever reason have a demand and command higher prices. But otherwise, it does not function like, say, antiques, collectibles or art. Condition, newness and trends are the main drivers for price.

I looked quickly in Vestirare and last year they sold this 1956 box Kelly in beautiful condition with original padlock keys etc for ar $ 8k. It seems like the bag was up for sale for 2 years before selling.




I don’t want to be a killjoy, just want to warn you to be careful!


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Ah okay, I see. That is an interesting question. I would also try and go to some of the Hermes threads for input on whether the specific year would command a higher price. I really wouldn’t know.
> 
> In my personal view, the market for handbags is not a collectors market. Yes, there are certain limited editions and so that for whatever reason have a demand and command higher prices. But otherwise, it does not function like, say, antiques, collectibles or art. Condition, newness and trends are the main drivers for price.
> 
> I looked quickly in Vestirare and last year they sold this 1956 box Kelly in beautiful condition with original padlock keys etc for ar $ 5k.
> 
> View attachment 5079519
> 
> 
> I don’t want to be a killjoy, just want to warn you to be careful!


Worst case, I sell it for the money I have in it or I keep it. We’ll see.

And dollars are worth less than euros. 6493 euros is over $7800 usd, so I’m not off base with my selling price. Can’t see the full condition of that bag, but it is not in a higher demand color like red. And it would be reconditioned by Hermès. Plus I found prices on VC are on the low side to begin with and do not include all the additional fees like customs, VAT, etc. which would make the actual end price even higher for an American buyer by $600-1000.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I will be shipping out a bag today. Since I decided to keep the canyon mini, I decided to let a different one go. The other was to close in color to one I use more. This way so far it is two in(mother's day bag) and two out. I am not counting the bucket  bag that came and I sent right back out to someone else. Do you find you shop more or less when you are stressed? I am curious.



I shop more when I'm stressed.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Do you find you shop more or less when you are stressed? I am curious.


It depends? Lol! Last year with covid, I turned to buying a few bags in order to distract myself from illness (all whilst being cognizant that I was engaging in retail therapy, so I was careful and didn't make any big expensive purchases).
However, as a general rule, I tend to shop less when I'm anxious or stressed. I become apathetic and nothing excites me when I'm in that frame of mind.
Also, great job with rehoming yet another bag! You're really on a roll.



doni said:


> In my personal view, the market for handbags is not a collectors market. Yes, there are certain limited editions and so that for whatever reason have a demand and command higher prices. But otherwise, it does not function like, say, antiques, collectibles or art. Condition, newness and trends are the main drivers for price.


I'm really learning a lot from your point of view! Thank you for sharing your thoughts.

@BowieFan1971 I had missed your update about the Kelly, but congratulations. I hope it all works out for the best! 

In bag news, I got gifted a Trussardi bag by my friends (a belated birthday gift). They all chipped in and bought me the bag together because they're finally understanding how important it is for me to downsize my collection. The bag is lovely and the leather is yummy, but it's gone straight to my mum's bag closet because her eyes lit up when she saw it. It's definitely the perfect bag for her!
I also got to handle some new Burberry lambskin bags for the first time ever and *_swoon_*!
These are totally outside of the realm of possibility. I simply cannot afford them- and I've never dared enter the boutique because I knew I could never afford them. I'm glad I ventured into the shop. The SA was lovely and, though he could clearly tell I was not going to be able to buy, he left me to gently fondle all the display bags. 
They were much better than I had expected. Honestly better than my friends' Chanel bags. Perhaps one day I will be able to purchase one...it's something to aspire to.
I must admit that there's a reason premier bags cost a ton of money; they are of a totally different feel to contemporary.
How can leather feel so different between brands? Is it the processing that makes one feel like butter and the other feel like plastic?


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> It depends? Lol! Last year with covid, I turned to buying a few bags in order to distract myself from illness (all whilst being cognizant that I was engaging in retail therapy, so I was careful and didn't make any big expensive purchases).
> However, as a general rule, I tend to shop less when I'm anxious or stressed. I become apathetic and nothing excites me when I'm in that frame of mind.
> Also, great job with rehoming yet another bag! You're really on a roll.
> 
> 
> I'm really learning a lot from your point of view! Thank you for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> @BowieFan1971 I had missed your update about the Kelly, but congratulations. I hope it all works out for the best!
> 
> In bag news, I got gifted a Trussardi bag by my friends (a belated birthday gift). They all chipped in and bought me the bag together because they're finally understanding how important it is for me to downsize my collection. The bag is lovely and the leather is yummy, but it's gone straight to my mum's bag closet because her eyes lit up when she saw it. It's definitely the perfect bag for her!
> I also got to handle some new Burberry lambskin bags for the first time ever and *_swoon_*!
> These are totally outside of the realm of possibility. I simply cannot afford them- and I've never dared enter the boutique because I knew I could never afford them. I'm glad I ventured into the shop. The SA was lovely and, though he could clearly tell I was not going to be able to buy, he left me to gently fondle all the display bags.
> They were much better than I had expected. Honestly better than my friends' Chanel bags. Perhaps one day I will be able to purchase one...it's something to aspire to.
> I must admit that there's a reason premier bags cost a ton of money; they are of a totally different feel to contemporary.
> How can leather feel so different between brands? Is it the processing that makes one feel like butter and the other feel like plastic?


They source the best leather, other brands get the leftovers....


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I definitely shop more when I'm stressed.   I was good at the beginning of the pandemic, and then as it continues to drag on, I have certainly turned to retail therapy quite a bit...
> 
> You've done a great job in letting go of bags.


Thanks! Now if I could only get my family to get rid of their clutter.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Over the weekend, I gave my H box leather bags a Spa Day - everyone got a little moisturizing and a nice buff.


Today, I’m carrying the Dalvy


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Over the weekend, I gave my H box leather bags a Spa Day - everyone got a little moisturizing and a nice buff.
> View attachment 5079698
> 
> Today, I’m carrying the Dalvy
> View attachment 5079697


What did you use on them? They look wonderful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

@dcooney4 
Tried to message you personally. I wanted to say that I see your concern and truly appreciate the time and care you have given trying to help.

Thank you.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> What did you use on them? They look wonderful.


Thank you! 
I used Saphir Universal Cream Polish - Leather Balm. Just a little dot on a soft cloth, rubbed in lightly and not very much of it at one time, let it sit a bit, and then buffed it with a horsehair shoe polishing brush. 
I like to do it after the winter because I worry about them getting dry with the furnace running all winter.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> @dcooney4
> Tried to message you personally. I wanted to say that I see your concern and truly appreciate the time and care you have given trying to help.
> 
> Thank you.


It was not me. I am just intrigued by what you are doing with it.


----------



## dcooney4

As far as the challenges go I have already worn more than five of my bags this month. Now I need to look at the other challenges.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Worst case, I sell it for the money I have in it or I keep it.



 I agree with @doni  re kelly prices (particularly her post re the navy 1956 kelly sale for 5K on Vestiarre), but if you’re okay with keeping it, then its not a problem . I’m not trying to be a downer either; i just want to share my own experience from over a decade of collecting H bags. Hugs 

LAst year,  I picked up three kelly bags for 5-7KUSD, two of them size 28, which is considered a desirable size. My three were all structurally sound, no defects, box leather, post 2002 or later, and phw. I dont think a birkin from the original year, perhaps 1984, commands any premium either. I do know, years ago, some TPFer Kelly experts told me that the 1990s were a good decade for high quality kelly bags with beautiful lines, but i wanted the the double rabbit ear so i could attach a cross body strap without much wear. My first BBK 28 in 2009 didnt have the rabbit ears, and i got some wear on my handle. For the past few years, the demand for 32-35 kelly bags has been very low due to the mini bag trend.

@essiedub, your climate sounds amazing! I’m envious!

@JenJBS, i shop more when I’m feeling happy and flush. Otherwise i focus sadly on comfort food (sourdough starter cinnamon buns with hazelnuts and chocolate or sourdough focaccia) to make myself feel better which poses another type of problem. I saw your post on chocolate mint truffle bars and (since i am suggestible that way) was like, mmmm, wish i had one too 

@jblended, i love fondling display bags too. The Burberry ones sound nice! Leather is graded, perhaps thats why some leathers feel better than others. Also it depends on the tannery and processing. I do think it should be  possible to wait and get a Burberry bag at a better price, either preloved or on sale. I also think there are other premier brands with great leather that dont hold their value, for example balenciaga and BV. ! Dior is having a resurgence in popularity, but our own @cowgirlsboots is an expert at finding deals there, so it can be done. I like buying bargains  Luxury companies like Hermes bought tanneries to ensure ready availability, and other luxury companies like JM Weston use Hermes quality leather. 

@Cookiefiend, i love your Dalvy and your Drag bag. Is the drag easy to get into? I’ve always been tempted by one. 

Edit: @BowieFan1971,  forgot to add that H spa will sometimes discourage you from replacing the sanglers and handle bc they will not match the patinas of the older leather. Something to consider. A mint deadstock (never worn) 1956 kelly will have the same patina throughout; the replacement handle and straps may devalue the 1956 aspect, IDK.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> It was not me. I am just intrigued by what you are doing with it.


My bad...@doni


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Worst case, I sell it for the money I have in it or I keep it. We’ll see.
> 
> And dollars are worth less than euros. 6493 euros is over $7800 usd, so I’m not off base with my selling price. Can’t see the full condition of that bag, but it is not in a higher demand color like red. And it would be reconditioned by Hermès. Plus I found prices on VC are on the low side to begin with and do not include all the additional fees like customs, VAT, etc. which would make the actual end price even higher for an American buyer by $600-1000.



Indeed. I meant to write 8 not 5!


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Indeed. I meant to write 8 not 5!


I understand and appreciate where you are coming from and what you are trying to do.
Thank you


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> It depends? Lol! Last year with covid, I turned to buying a few bags in order to distract myself from illness (all whilst being cognizant that I was engaging in retail therapy, so I was careful and didn't make any big expensive purchases).
> However, as a general rule, I tend to shop less when I'm anxious or stressed. I become apathetic and nothing excites me when I'm in that frame of mind.
> Also, great job with rehoming yet another bag! You're really on a roll.
> 
> 
> I'm really learning a lot from your point of view! Thank you for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> @BowieFan1971 I had missed your update about the Kelly, but congratulations. I hope it all works out for the best!
> 
> In bag news, I got gifted a Trussardi bag by my friends (a belated birthday gift). They all chipped in and bought me the bag together because they're finally understanding how important it is for me to downsize my collection. The bag is lovely and the leather is yummy, but it's gone straight to my mum's bag closet because her eyes lit up when she saw it. It's definitely the perfect bag for her!
> I also got to handle some new Burberry lambskin bags for the first time ever and *_swoon_*!
> These are totally outside of the realm of possibility. I simply cannot afford them- and I've never dared enter the boutique because I knew I could never afford them. I'm glad I ventured into the shop. The SA was lovely and, though he could clearly tell I was not going to be able to buy, he left me to gently fondle all the display bags.
> They were much better than I had expected. Honestly better than my friends' Chanel bags. Perhaps one day I will be able to purchase one...it's something to aspire to.
> I must admit that there's a reason premier bags cost a ton of money; they are of a totally different feel to contemporary.
> How can leather feel so different between brands? Is it the processing that makes one feel like butter and the other feel like plastic?


I don't think premier brands have a lock on good leather. One of the nicest leather bags I've ever felt was a 2004 lamb nappa Coach bag that I bought second hand for under $40. I think my Henri Bendel No. 7 bags feel as nice as any premier nappa. For cowhide, you can't beat vintage Coach. I agree with @880 that you can get older BV and Bal fairly cheap and many of those have wonderful leather. I imagine there are some independent manufacturers that use great leather. Probably some of the sellers on Mirta and etsy. Once I had a bag from an American manufacturer, Frank Clegg; it had the best leather. Here is some information about their leather: https://frankcleggleatherworks.com/our-leather


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I will be shipping out a bag today. Since I decided to keep the canyon mini, I decided to let a different one go. The other was to close in color to one I use more. This way so far it is two in(mother's day bag) and two out. I am not counting the bucket  bag that came and I sent right back out to someone else. Do you find you shop more or less when you are stressed? I am curious.


Yes, I shop more when I'm stressed. I think I try to keep busy to keep from thinking about what is stressing me. If things are really bad though, then I'm too stressed to stay focused enough to shop.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I don't think premier brands have a lock on good leather. One of the nicest leather bags I've ever felt was a 2004 lamb nappa Coach bag that I bought second hand for under $40. I think my Henri Bendel No. 7 bags feel as nice as any premier nappa. For cowhide, you can't beat vintage Coach. I agree with @880 that you can get older BV and Bal fairly cheap and many of those have wonderful leather. I imagine there are some independent manufacturers that use great leather. Probably some of the sellers on Mirta and etsy. Once I had a bag from an American manufacturer, Frank Clegg; it had the best leather. Here is some information about their leather: https://frankcleggleatherworks.com/our-leather


+1000. I love this post. I love a NY store named Suarez. Fabulous leather and exotic skin. I loved the old coach that was made in the US many years ago. There used to be sample sales in NY. I bought a coach briefcase and knapsack new for 150 usd at the sample sale.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> +1000. I love this post. I love a NY store named Suarez. Fabulous leather and exotic skin. I loved the old coach that was made in the US many years ago. There used to be sample sales in NY. I bought a coach briefcase and knapsack new for 150 usd at the sample sale.


Not really the same, but this reminded me - I used to work at Levi's headquarters in San Francisco. They had sample sales for employees all the time. I was able to get jeans for something like $2. It was wonderful that I was the sample size when I worked there. I have a tee shirt from the Olympics that the US never went to. Levi's was the official clothing provider and then was stuck with all those clothes after we didn't go.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5080129


Love her!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Beautifully said.



+1


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I will be shipping out a bag today. Since I decided to keep the canyon mini, I decided to let a different one go. The other was to close in color to one I use more. This way so far it is two in(mother's day bag) and two out. I am not counting the bucket  bag that came and I sent right back out to someone else. Do you find you shop more or less when you are stressed? I am curious.



Congratulations on another sale! 
My listed bags ae lingering... no interest at all andI don´t want to lower the prices even further.

Shopping and stress- risky combination. I am well known for succumbing to retail therapy when I´m stressed or sad. Getting something new usually lifts my spirits. Only when I´m totally low I have zero interest in shopping, even online window shopping.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5080186
> View attachment 5080187
> View attachment 5080188



Congratulations!
She looks lush! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> I agree with @doni  re kelly prices (particularly her post re the navy 1956 kelly sale for 5K on Vestiarre), but if you’re okay with keeping it, then its not a problem . I’m not trying to be a downer either; i just want to share my own experience from over a decade of collecting H bags. Hugs
> 
> LAst year,  I picked up three kelly bags for 5-7KUSD, two of them size 28, which is considered a desirable size. My three were all structurally sound, no defects, box leather, post 2002 or later, and phw. I dont think a birkin from the original year, perhaps 1984, commands any premium either. I do know, years ago, some TPFer Kelly experts told me that the 1990s were a good decade for high quality kelly bags with beautiful lines, but i wanted the the double rabbit ear so i could attach a cross body strap without much wear. My first BBK 28 in 2009 didnt have the rabbit ears, and i got some wear on my handle. For the past few years, the demand for 32-35 kelly bags has been very low due to the mini bag trend.
> 
> @essiedub, your climate sounds amazing! I’m envious!
> 
> @JenJBS, i shop more when I’m feeling happy and flush. Otherwise i focus sadly on comfort food (sourdough starter cinnamon buns with hazelnuts and chocolate or sourdough focaccia) to make myself feel better which poses another type of problem. I saw your post on chocolate mint truffle bars and (since i am suggestible that way) was like, mmmm, wish i had one too
> 
> @jblended, i love fondling display bags too. The Burberry ones sound nice! Leather is graded, perhaps thats why some leathers feel better than others. Also it depends on the tannery and processing. I do think it should be  possible to wait and get a Burberry bag at a better price, either preloved or on sale. I also think there are other premier brands with great leather that dont hold their value, for example balenciaga and BV. ! Dior is having a resurgence in popularity, but our own @cowgirlsboots is an expert at finding deals there, so it can be done. I like buying bargains  Luxury companies like Hermes bought tanneries to ensure ready availability, and other luxury companies like JM Weston use Hermes quality leather.
> 
> @Cookiefiend, i love your Dalvy and your Drag bag. Is the drag easy to get into? I’ve always been tempted by one.
> 
> Edit: @BowieFan1971,  forgot to add that H spa will sometimes discourage you from replacing the sanglers and handle bc they will not match the patinas of the older leather. Something to consider. A mint deadstock (never worn) 1956 kelly will have the same patina throughout; the replacement handle and straps may devalue the 1956 aspect, IDK.


ha!
I so relate to stress cooking/eating. Shopping not so much, but baking - hellz yeah!
The Drag is no easier or harder to get into than a Kelly all buttoned up. I read that you can tuck the flap inside much like you can on a B... I did that once and felt very uncomfortable about it.   I like the bag honestly, and look at the smaller black ones often....
Today I saw a toile one. Navy and toile... 
(and a Vibrato Plume. I am soooo tempted!)


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5080186
> View attachment 5080187
> View attachment 5080188


Wow! What a fabulous color!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I don't think premier brands have a lock on good leather.



This! 100%

All the love for BV, Bal, and Ferragamo leather, but non premier brands also have excellent leather. Polene and Fount are favorites - both leather and craftsmanship. Row isn't listed as a Premier brand, but is priced as one, and has the leather for it. Coach can have incredible leather (my glovetanned leather gloves are heavenly, and love the leather on my new naturals bag) - but can also disappoint me (not pleased with the leather on my dreamer 21, or Alexa turnlock clutch).


----------



## JenJBS

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5080186
> View attachment 5080187
> View attachment 5080188



Fabulous!     Congratulations!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations on another sale!
> My listed bags ae lingering... no interest at all andI don´t want to lower the prices even further.
> 
> Shopping and stress- risky combination. I am well known for succumbing to retail therapy when I´m stressed or sad. Getting something new usually lifts my spirits. Only when I´m totally low I have zero interest in shopping, even online window shopping.


Right there with you on lingering sales...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! Now if I could only get my family to get rid of their clutter.


Ha, ha, yes, it's not easy to get others to declutter (unless they really want to do it themselves).


whateve said:


> Yes, I shop more when I'm stressed. I think I try to keep busy to keep from thinking about what is stressing me. If things are really bad though, then I'm too stressed to stay focused enough to shop.


Agree that stress shopping does not work in all situations.  It serves as a distraction/diversion mostly only for minor to medium level stressful situations.
@Cookiefiend, what a good idea to give your bags a spa day (honestly, I think I need a day at the spa myself. ) It's so wonderfully relaxing, but I'm too hesitant to go during the pandemic.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5080203


What a lovely color, @SouthernPurseGal!  I love that you can tuck in the sides and change/streamline the shape of this bag.


----------



## jblended

@Cookiefiend I'd like to join your bags for a spa day next time! My skin could use some of that TLC! 
They're gorgeous! 

@SouthernPurseGal What a brilliant colour! Enjoy her! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> They source the best leather, other brands get the leftovers....





880 said:


> @jblended, i love fondling display bags too. The Burberry ones sound nice! Leather is graded, perhaps thats why some leathers feel better than others. Also it depends on the tannery and processing. I do think it should be possible to wait and get a Burberry bag at a better price, either preloved or on sale. I also think there are other premier brands with great leather that dont hold their value, for example balenciaga and BV. ! Dior is having a resurgence in popularity, but our own @cowgirlsboots is an expert at finding deals there, so it can be done. I like buying bargains  Luxury companies like Hermes bought tanneries to ensure ready availability, and other luxury companies like JM Weston use Hermes quality leather.





whateve said:


> I don't think premier brands have a lock on good leather. One of the nicest leather bags I've ever felt was a 2004 lamb nappa Coach bag that I bought second hand for under $40. I think my Henri Bendel No. 7 bags feel as nice as any premier nappa. For cowhide, you can't beat vintage Coach. I agree with @880 that you can get older BV and Bal fairly cheap and many of those have wonderful leather. I imagine there are some independent manufacturers that use great leather. Probably some of the sellers on Mirta and etsy. Once I had a bag from an American manufacturer, Frank Clegg; it had the best leather. Here is some information about their leather: https://frankcleggleatherworks.com/our-leather





JenJBS said:


> All the love for BV, Bal, and Ferragamo leather, but non premier brands also have excellent leather. Polene and Fount are favorites - both leather and craftsmanship. Row isn't listed as a Premier brand, but is priced as one, and has the leather for it. Coach can have incredible leather (my glovetanned leather gloves are heavenly, and love the leather on my new naturals bag) - but can also disappoint me (not pleased with the leather on my dreamer 21, or Alexa turnlock clutch).


Thanks for your thoughts! It's certainly true that some contemporary brands have great leather that is comparable to premier leather.  Heck, some of my handmade bags from my travels have some of the lushest leather I've ever felt, and they cost me under $80 to commission. Coach glovetanned is amongst my favourites as well, and I've been gifted Etsy bags that in the past that were made out of great Italian leather. 

I think the question arose for me because I handled a Rebecca Minkoff bag just before heading into Burberry, and the difference in the quality was jarring. The former is so plasticky (though the older bags had better leather than the current stuff), and the Burberry felt so buttery and had a scent so strong I could smell it through my mask. It was night and day!

I always thought that the price difference between contemporary and premier was about stitching, finishing, the brand name, and yes also the grade of leather- but I figured that any leather will soften, patina and become better with use so it all ends up equal in a way. 
Now I'm realizing that it's not quite that simple, and there's definitely a big quality difference in the source material as well. No wonder big brands secure their own tanneries to produce the best hides!
I know all this is quite obvious, but for some reason I never put any thought into it and it is all clicking into place for me. I used to enjoy the finished product of a cute bag on my arm regardless of the leather quality, but nowadays, I'm finding I'm getting really selective about the feel of the leather on my bags and I'll happily walk away from anything that looks amazing but doesn't feel like butter to the touch.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> @Cookiefiend I'd like to join your bags for a spa day next time! My skin could use some of that TLC!
> They're gorgeous!
> 
> @SouthernPurseGal What a brilliant colour! Enjoy her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts! It's certainly true that some contemporary brands have great leather that is comparable to premier leather.  Heck, some of my handmade bags from my travels have some of the lushest leather I've ever felt, and they cost me under $80 to commission. Coach glovetanned is amongst my favourites as well, and I've been gifted Etsy bags that in the past that were made out of great Italian leather.
> 
> I think the question arose for me because I handled a Rebecca Minkoff bag just before heading into Burberry, and the difference in the quality was jarring. The former is so plasticky (though the older bags had better leather than the current stuff), and the Burberry felt so buttery and had a scent so strong I could smell it through my mask. It was night and day!
> 
> I always thought that the price difference between contemporary and premier was about stitching, finishing, the brand name, and yes also the grade of leather- but I figured that any leather will soften, patina and become better with use so it all ends up equal in a way.
> Now I'm realizing that it's not quite that simple, and there's definitely a big quality difference in the source material as well. No wonder big brands secure their own tanneries to produce the best hides!
> I know all this is quite obvious, but for some reason I never put any thought into it and it is all clicking into place for me. I used to enjoy the finished product of a cute bag on my arm regardless of the leather quality, but nowadays, I'm finding I'm getting really selective about the feel of the leather on my bags and I'll happily walk away from anything that looks amazing but doesn't feel like butter to the touch.



TPF has turned me into a leather snob as well...   At least the bags I was introduced to via TFP have.

I'd so love to feel the leather on some of your custom bags! 

That would be jarring to go from Rebecca Minkoff to Burberry. I like some of her designs, and colors, and rainbow hardware; and really love how cheap they are pre-loved-NWT-NWOT, but RM leather is... not high on my list. It's just not the brands strong point, imo. So yeah, RM leather immediately compared to Burberry leather...


----------



## 880

Cookiefiend said:


> I so relate to stress cooking/eating. Shopping not so much, but baking - hellz yeah!
> The Drag is no easier or harder to get into than a Kelly all buttoned up. I read that you can tuck the flap inside much like you can on a B... I did that once and felt very uncomfortable about it.  I like the bag honestly, and look at the smaller black ones often....
> Today I saw a toile one. Navy and toile..


Thank you for this info! Yep, baking


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Yeah I know. Gotta stay away from those scarf threads...so tempting.  Here I am in a gav..see my hair all flying about...Ugh
> 
> View attachment 5077340


So pretty!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> I find counterfeits offensive on a spiritual level, but I identify a counterfeit as anything that claims to be something else.
> 
> A Guess inspired style - go for it. A checkerboard coated canvas Neverfull-style tote bag? as long as it doesn’t say it’s Louis Vuitton, I’m perfectly fine with it. A deplorable vinyl F-irkin with an H stamp - no. Even a super fake that is so good that Claude might be able to catch it or might not bugs me. Because it’s work and effort for a lie that doesn’t need to be told.
> 
> I’m weird, and I may have read velveteen rabbit or read too much Shinto philosophy as a child. But I believe the more you carry and bag and the more you love it, the more it’s associated with your signature style - the more it glows, the more special it is. It almost becomes alive.
> 
> As users, we manipulate objects. We change them and fix them and carry them and take responsibility for them.
> 
> And a counterfeit is a betrayal of that relationship between us and our space. We are forcing the object to lie about its past to fit an origin story that is amenable to us.
> 
> I have no problem with people who put on a front and are more prosperous than they appear - heck, I couldn’t afford my bags in today’s prices. But it’s when you manipulate someone or something you control to live a lie… I find that offensive.





JenJBS said:


> Got a puc that shows the color much more accurately.
> View attachment 5078768


Beautiful colour!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

pkuyken said:


> Low buy now.  Makes it real easy with owning my holy grail bags and SLG’s (all chanel)..Weeding out bags and SLGs now.  I don’t plan to buy a Chanel Tote, I have one nice Tory Burch and one nice Kate Spade I love.   I thought I wanted a Gucci Disco Bag, but was lured by the Golden Goose Camara bag.. which I love!  I have a few other very nice handbags I am rotating through.
> 
> Goals?  Perfect 10 piece work/church wardrobe in high quality classics.


Welcome and congratulations on your low buy approach. Yay on your Golden Goose Camera bag, did you get a contrast colour star, what colour bag did you choose?


----------



## essiedub

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5080129


Are you in love?  Cuz I am!  Just delightful!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Beautiful colour!



Thank you!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I will be shipping out a bag today. Since I decided to keep the canyon mini, I decided to let a different one go. The other was to close in color to one I use more. This way so far it is two in(mother's day bag) and two out. I am not counting the bucket  bag that came and I sent right back out to someone else. Do you find you shop more or less when you are stressed? I am curious.


Congratulations on all of your outs, dc!
I eat more when I am stressed - salty snacks, baked goods, comfort foods. I like to shop when I am celebrating a milestone or traveling. Covid has limited aimless in person shopping. I think I’m at a stage of life where I appreciate what I have and I am not searching for the next new thing. I can appreciate other people’s beautiful items on this thread without the need to own them. Although an earlier mention of the Loewe Lazo Mini tote has me admiring online photos.


Cookiefiend said:


> Over the weekend, I gave my H box leather bags a Spa Day - everyone got a little moisturizing and a nice buff.
> View attachment 5079698
> 
> Today, I’m carrying the Dalvy
> View attachment 5079697


See what I mean about gorgeous bags! Cookie you have a trio of Box beauties - black, Rouge H and a gorgeous Navy!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5080129


I love the colour @SouthernPurseGal!


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> I eat more when I am stressed - salty snacks, baked goods, comfort foods. I like to shop when I am celebrating a milestone or traveling.


Yes! This exactly!


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> TPF has turned me into a leather snob as well...   At least the bags I was introduced to via TFP have.
> 
> I'd so love to feel the leather on some of your custom bags!
> 
> That would be jarring to go from Rebecca Minkoff to Burberry. I like some of her designs, and colors, and rainbow hardware; and really love how cheap they are pre-loved-NWT-NWOT, but RM leather is... not high on my list. It's just not the brands strong point, imo. So yeah, RM leather immediately compared to Burberry leather...


100% agree. RM’s current leather is nothing to write home about, though I would love to see (or maybe own) one of her older pieces at some point. RM has some drool-worthy purples though   I bought a preloved one this month, couldn’t pass up a good purple.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> 100% agree. RM’s current leather is nothing to write home about, though I would love to see (or maybe own) one of her older pieces at some point. RM has some drool-worthy purples though   I bought a preloved one this month, couldn’t pass up a good purple.



She does have some drool-worthy purples! Some gorgeous greens as well. I don't think I've seen your new RM! Pic please... Pretty please... How fun to get your pretty purple MK small purple bucket bag, and a purple RM!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5080129


Wow that color really is amazing.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Over the weekend, I gave my H box leather bags a Spa Day - everyone got a little moisturizing and a nice buff.
> View attachment 5079698
> 
> Today, I’m carrying the Dalvy
> View attachment 5079697


Love all three styles!!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Congratulations on all of your outs, dc!
> I eat more when I am stressed - salty snacks, baked goods, comfort foods. I like to shop when I am celebrating a milestone or traveling. Covid has limited aimless in person shopping. I think I’m at a stage of life where I appreciate what I have and I am not searching for the next new thing. I can appreciate other people’s beautiful items on this thread without the need to own them. Although an earlier mention of the Loewe Lazo Mini tote has me admiring online photos.
> 
> See what I mean about gorgeous bags! Cookie you have a trio of Box beauties - black, Rouge H and a gorgeous Navy!


Thank you sweetie! ❤️


BowieFan1971 said:


> Love all three styles!!!!!


Thank you! 
I know I haven’t commented on your arriving K, I am following along though! ❤️
My K is from 1985, and she needed a bit of ‘work’, but nothing major.  I have only done a good cleaning and moisturizing, and I keep a Twilly on the handle because it has a little cracking there.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you sweetie! ❤
> 
> Thank you!
> I know I haven’t commented on your arriving K, I am following along though! ❤
> My K is from 1985, and she needed a bit of ‘work’, but nothing major.  I have only done a good cleaning and moisturizing, and I keep a Twilly on the handle because it has a little cracking there.


It should arrive on Friday. I will get my first sense of where to go then.


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> She does have some drool-worthy purples! Some gorgeous greens as well. I don't think I've seen your new RM! Pic please... Pretty please... How fun to get your pretty purple MK small purple bucket bag, and a purple RM!


It's a hyper purple Mini MAC with silver hardware! It's still in on the way so I'm using a stock photo instead.




I'm hoping to get a dark green Mini MAC or small MK bucket too


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> It's a hyper purple Mini MAC with silver hardware! It's still in on the way so I'm using a stock photo instead.
> 
> View attachment 5080594
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get a dark green Mini MAC or small MK bucket too



Stunning!         Such a glorious purple color!


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> It's a hyper purple Mini MAC with silver hardware! It's still in on the way so I'm using a stock photo instead.
> 
> View attachment 5080594
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get a dark green Mini MAC or small MK bucket too


I like the contrast teal on the fringe! It’s the Mardi Gras bag!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Vintage Leather

@880 - tomorrow’s GemX GemFlix class will be on Belperron as an artist tomorrow. I know you love your ear cuffs, and so far the entire GemX has been excellent.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Yes!!! I don't usually like rolled handles on my shoulders or this much of a strap drop but this design is so great.


essiedub said:


> Are you in love?  Cuz I am!  Just delightful!


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> @880 - tomorrow’s GemX GemFlix class will be on Belperron as an artist tomorrow. I know you love your ear cuffs, and so far the entire GemX has been excellent.


Thank you so much for this info! Hugs


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Beautiful spring day, so I decided to wear a dress (instead of my usual jeans and T shirt), and my Chanel Business Affinity.


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> Right there with you on lingering sales...


Yeah me too, dry spell since late Feb


----------



## mariliz11

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5080746
> 
> Beautiful spring day, so I decided to wear a dress (instead of my usual jeans and T shirt), and my Chanel Business Affinity.


Beautiful colour!


----------



## baghabitz34

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5080746
> 
> Beautiful spring day, so I decided to wear a dress (instead of my usual jeans and T shirt), and my Chanel Business Affinity.


Love the color of your Chanel.
It’s a nice spring day where I am too. Kept my loungewear but did wear one of my new Mother’s Day bags & a new pair of sneakers I hadn’t worn yet.


----------



## Cookiefiend

A Tuesday “What Fits in My Purse”


Along with the usual stuff, today I also had to bring a glue stick and The Wizard of Oz to read to my granddaughter via FaceTime this afternoon.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5080746
> 
> Beautiful spring day, so I decided to wear a dress (instead of my usual jeans and T shirt), and my Chanel Business Affinity.



Love that color!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I used to enjoy the finished product of a cute bag on my arm regardless of the leather quality, but nowadays, I'm finding I'm getting really selective about the feel of the leather on my bags and I'll happily walk away from anything that looks amazing but doesn't feel like butter to the touch.


I totally second you! 
Great design is one thing, but without perfect leather and craftmanship it has lost its appeal to me. My fingertips have become snobs!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

mariliz11 said:


> Beautiful colour!





baghabitz34 said:


> Love the color of your Chanel.
> It’s a nice spring day where I am too. Kept my loungewear but did wear one of my new Mother’s Day bags & a new pair of sneakers I hadn’t worn yet.
> View attachment 5080864





JenJBS said:


> Love that color!


Thanks to all of you for the pink bag love!   The color looks prettier in person.  It's hard to capture the exact shade in photographs.
@baghabitz34, congrats on your cool Mother's Day goodies.  Your owl pillow and embroidered pillows are very cute.


----------



## More bags

afroken said:


> It's a hyper purple Mini MAC with silver hardware! It's still in on the way so I'm using a stock photo instead.
> 
> View attachment 5080594
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get a dark green Mini MAC or small MK bucket too


Fabulous purple and I love the turquoise on the zipper pull.


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5080746
> 
> Beautiful spring day, so I decided to wear a dress (instead of my usual jeans and T shirt), and my Chanel Business Affinity.


Oooh, gorgeous colour.


baghabitz34 said:


> Love the color of your Chanel.
> It’s a nice spring day where I am too. Kept my loungewear but did wear one of my new Mother’s Day bags & a new pair of sneakers I hadn’t worn yet.
> View attachment 5080864


Cute bag, I love your shoes!


Cookiefiend said:


> A Tuesday “What Fits in My Purse”
> View attachment 5080925
> 
> Along with the usual stuff, today I also had to bring a glue stick and The Wizard of Oz to read to my granddaughter via FaceTime this afternoon.


Great bag pic, aww to the reading with your granddaughter over FaceTime. I am curious about what you did with the glue stick.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the color of your Chanel.
> It’s a nice spring day where I am too. Kept my loungewear but did wear one of my new Mother’s Day bags & a new pair of sneakers I hadn’t worn yet.
> View attachment 5080864


So cute!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Oooh, gorgeous colour.
> 
> Cute bag, I love your shoes!
> 
> Great bag pic, aww to the reading with your granddaughter over FaceTime. I am curious about what you did with the glue stick.


Ahhhh - the glue stick...
one of the things that got donated when I cleared the closet was Mr Cookie’s ancient briefcase. In it I found a huge pile of old stamps, the kind you have to lick to put on the envelope. Not being one to throw money away, I took them to the office to use... and they taste terrible. 
Glue stick to the rescue! 
I have to go to the post office today, I’m going to ask if I could ‘exchange’ the old stamps for new though. The peel and stick stamps are soooooo nice in comparison.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Ahhhh - the glue stick...
> one of the things that got donated when I cleared the closet was Mr Cookie’s ancient briefcase. In it I found a huge pile of old stamps, the kind you have to lick to put on the envelope. Not being one to throw money away, I took them to the office to use... and they taste terrible.
> Glue stick to the rescue!
> I have to go to the post office today, I’m going to ask if I could ‘exchange’ the old stamps for new though. The peel and stick stamps are soooooo nice in comparison.


Anytime I hear something like that, I think of the wedding invitations for George and Susan’s wedding on Seinfeld.....


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Ahhhh - the glue stick...
> one of the things that got donated when I cleared the closet was Mr Cookie’s ancient briefcase. In it I found a huge pile of old stamps, the kind you have to lick to put on the envelope. Not being one to throw money away, I took them to the office to use... and they taste terrible.
> Glue stick to the rescue!
> I have to go to the post office today, I’m going to ask if I could ‘exchange’ the old stamps for new though. The peel and stick stamps are soooooo nice in comparison.


That’s a cute story. Good call on passing on the licking. I hope you’re able to get your exchange!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Anytime I hear something like that, I think of the wedding invitations for George and Susan’s wedding on Seinfeld.....


 Me too!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Cookiefiend said:


> Ahhhh - the glue stick...
> one of the things that got donated when I cleared the closet was Mr Cookie’s ancient briefcase. In it I found a huge pile of old stamps, the kind you have to lick to put on the envelope. Not being one to throw money away, I took them to the office to use... and they taste terrible.
> Glue stick to the rescue!
> I have to go to the post office today, I’m going to ask if I could ‘exchange’ the old stamps for new though. The peel and stick stamps are soooooo nice in comparison.



Can you use a slightly damp sponge instead of licking?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Vintage Leather said:


> Can you use a slightly damp sponge instead of licking?


I probably could, and I have a tiny sponge I use at Christmas to seal the office Christmas cards - some of the stamps though have almost no glue left on them!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> My April stats:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 1
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> I bought a malachite Kelly dog bracelet, but most importantly - NO scarves!!! I am seriously trying to cut back. Friends are in a buying frenzy (luckily nothing they are lusting after appeals to me), and I am resisting. I wonder if I can make it through another month......?


Wow! Fabulous stats! And no scarves… that's awe-inspiring. 

No scarves for me, either. Nothing in the current H scrop excites me, and I'm been staying away from the resellers.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ever just touch something and KNOW it is special? I felt it taking it out of the box before I even saw her. She is extraordinary. Not sure I can let this one go...


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ever just touch something and KNOW it is special? I felt it taking it out of the box before I even saw her. She is extraordinary. Not sure I can let this one go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081980
> View attachment 5081981
> View attachment 5081994


It’s the best feeling when you love something. ❤️


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ever just touch something and KNOW it is special? I felt it taking it out of the box before I even saw her. She is extraordinary. Not sure I can let this one go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081980
> View attachment 5081981
> View attachment 5081994


I really like this color!  Such a warm, wonderful red-brown.  What is it called?  I am a long-time fan of the Kelly, and would love to add one to my collection at some point.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I really like this color!  Such a warm, wonderful red-brown.  What is it called?  I am a long-time fan of the Kelly, and would love to add one to my collection at some point.


I think it’s Rouge H, a classic color for Hermès. I like the darker reds best, before they go to full on burgundy (too brown) or wine (too purple).


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> It’s the best feeling when you love something. ❤


Now I have to talk to my DH and start listing bags....if Hermès does the repairs, I will have time.   Might talk to another company too, Santana Leather.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ever just touch something and KNOW it is special? I felt it taking it out of the box before I even saw her. She is extraordinary. Not sure I can let this one go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081980
> View attachment 5081981
> View attachment 5081994



So happy for you!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ever just touch something and KNOW it is special? I felt it taking it out of the box before I even saw her. She is extraordinary. Not sure I can let this one go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081980
> View attachment 5081981
> View attachment 5081994


Congratulations @BowieFan1971!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ever just touch something and KNOW it is special? I felt it taking it out of the box before I even saw her. She is extraordinary. Not sure I can let this one go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081980
> View attachment 5081981
> View attachment 5081994


So happy for you!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Wow! Fabulous stats! And no scarves… that's awe-inspiring.
> 
> No scarves for me, either. Nothing in the current H scrop excites me, and I'm been staying away from the resellers.


Thanks, Elaine. According to my chart, there was also *one* month last year when I didn't buy a scarf, but holy cow I really need to cut it out.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ever just touch something and KNOW it is special? I felt it taking it out of the box before I even saw her. She is extraordinary. Not sure I can let this one go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081980
> View attachment 5081981
> View attachment 5081994


Beautiful!!! The closeup looks like Rouge H, but what color do you think it is really?
Also - can you show us the handle? It doesn't look so bad from here, but I know you are thinking of replacing it.
So now, what about DH? Does he need replacing too if you keep this K?


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Beautiful!!! The closeup looks like Rouge H, but what color do you think it is really?
> Also - can you show us the handle? It doesn't look so bad from here, but I know you are thinking of replacing it.
> So now, what about DH? Does he need replacing too if you keep this K?


I do think it is Rouge H and given the age, that is most likely. The handle is better than I thought...the under price of leather is shot and there is some flaking and normal surface cracks on the top, but no tears and it looks and feels structurally sound. Sangles are “furry”, less so after a thin coat of AppleCare, but no major cracks so if they can just be sealed somehow, I think I am good. I was trying to “worst case” scenario the situation. I don’t want them to be replaced unless absolutely necessary. That is why I think I am going to talk to Santana before I commit to sending it through Hermès...I don’t want a “new” bag, I want a “healthy”, usable bag that will continue to get scratches and character for another 65 years. 

I want to keep her...she is special and I will likely never find one like her again (1956 is a huge turn on for me so I know it will be for others too) and she is the perfect Kelly for me...worn, approachable, not too fussy or “perfect.” The problem? While I love the look and history of the Kelly, I just never foresaw getting a Kelly. I don’t know if it is practical enough. I don’t need a shoulder strap on my bags, but is she user friendly for ME? I have my doubts. And it would start an argument since that was not what I told him when I gave him my reason for purchasing it, though if I started listing—-and actually selling—the bulk of my bags, I think he would ultimately be ok with it. He would see that it is not an endless hoarding situation with ever more expensive bags, which is what he would justifiably have an issue with. I, too, am nervous about the expense (the amount, not that it puts us in financial difficulty because it doesn’t) and would get rid of other bags so I could get my cost per wear from this, the Bolide and Pico without having other bags sitting unused. I love my bags but hate waste. A closet full of bags for the sake of a closet full of bags is not me and doesn’t make me feel good.

So I am torn....I think I need to wear her to see how she rides. If I am going to keep her, it is forever, so I would be more open to the non-H repair route. If I am not, there are more advantages to letting H repair her. And I would recoup that cost, so...


----------



## BowieFan1971

Open question....I have found that buyers on Mercari and Posh are looking for cheap and that vintage just means it should be practically given away. Where do people sell vintage bags? Should I be opening an Etsy account? Is consignment the best way to go? But they want so much!

All of my bags are in great shape, even compared to new, and I list at reasonable prices. They are not junk and should not sell for junk. But they are vintage, so someone who just wants a new bag and is settling for preloved to get it cheap may not be the right buyer for them.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think it’s Rouge H, a classic color for Hermès. I like the darker reds best, before they go to full on burgundy (too brown) or wine (too purple).


Thank you!  Agree about the darker reds.  Congratulations!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> I do think it is Rouge H and given the age, that is most likely. The handle is better than I thought...the under price of leather is shot and there is some flaking and normal surface cracks on the top, but no tears and it looks and feels structurally sound. Sangles are “furry”, less so after a thin coat of AppleCare, but no major cracks so if they can just be sealed somehow, I think I am good. I was trying to “worst case” scenario the situation. I don’t want them to be replaced unless absolutely necessary. That is why I think I am going to talk to Santana before I commit to sending it through Hermès...I don’t want a “new” bag, I want a “healthy”, usable bag that will continue to get scratches and character for another 65 years.
> 
> I want to keep her...she is special and I will likely never find one like her again (1956 is a huge turn on for me so I know it will be for others too) and she is the perfect Kelly for me...worn, approachable, not too fussy or “perfect.” The problem? While I love the look and history of the Kelly, I just never foresaw getting a Kelly. I don’t know if it is practical enough. I don’t need a shoulder strap on my bags, but is she user friendly for ME? I have my doubts. And it would start an argument since that was not what I told him when I gave him my reason for purchasing it, though if I started listing—-and actually selling—the bulk of my bags, I think he would ultimately be ok with it. He would see that it is not an endless hoarding situation with ever more expensive bags, which is what he would justifiably have an issue with. I, too, am nervous about the expense (the amount, not that it puts us in financial difficulty because it doesn’t) and would get rid of other bags so I could get my cost per wear from this, the Bolide and Pico without having other bags sitting unused. I love my bags but hate waste. A closet full of bags for the sake of a closet full of bags is not me and doesn’t make me feel good.
> 
> So I am torn....I think I need to wear her to see how she rides. If I am going to keep her, it is forever, so I would be more open to the non-H repair route. If I am not, there are more advantages to letting H repair her. And I would recoup that cost, so...
> View attachment 5082446
> View attachment 5082447


Looks and sounds good. I think wearing it for a while is a great idea. I feel so wonderful when I carry my Ks.
And now you know the dangers of "projects" - we become attached to the beautiful things, darnit!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Open question....I have found that buyers on Mercari and Posh are looking for cheap and that vintage just means it should be practically given away. Where do people sell vintage bags? Should I be opening an Etsy account? Is consignment the best way to go? But they want so much!
> 
> All of my bags are in great shape, even compared to new, and I list at reasonable prices. They are not junk and should not sell for junk. But they are vintage, so someone who just wants a new bag and is settling for preloved to get it cheap may not be the right buyer for them.


I use eBay for selling, although I have bought stuff from Ann's and from Fashionphile.


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> I use eBay for selling, although I have bought stuff from Ann's and from Fashionphile.


I will check out Ann’s.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Side note....
I have realized a great thing about being my age! I can talk to just about anybody on their level except for the under 21 set. Older people don’t talk down to you because you are not a “kid.” Younger people, as long as you don’t lecture them, don’t treat you like an old fogey. Teens....they don’t listen to anyone and have their faces in their phones so talking to them is a challenge for anyone over 21. 

While I would not mind having my 20-something body/metabolism, I have to say...I like being me at 50. Kinda living my best life, even with everything going on.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I do think it is Rouge H and given the age, that is most likely. The handle is better than I thought...the under price of leather is shot and there is some flaking and normal surface cracks on the top, but no tears and it looks and feels structurally sound. Sangles are “furry”, less so after a thin coat of AppleCare, but no major cracks so if they can just be sealed somehow, I think I am good. I was trying to “worst case” scenario the situation. I don’t want them to be replaced unless absolutely necessary. That is why I think I am going to talk to Santana before I commit to sending it through Hermès...I don’t want a “new” bag, I want a “healthy”, usable bag that will continue to get scratches and character for another 65 years.
> 
> I want to keep her...she is special and I will likely never find one like her again (1956 is a huge turn on for me so I know it will be for others too) and she is the perfect Kelly for me...worn, approachable, not too fussy or “perfect.” The problem? While I love the look and history of the Kelly, I just never foresaw getting a Kelly. I don’t know if it is practical enough. I don’t need a shoulder strap on my bags, but is she user friendly for ME? I have my doubts. And it would start an argument since that was not what I told him when I gave him my reason for purchasing it, though if I started listing—-and actually selling—the bulk of my bags, I think he would ultimately be ok with it. He would see that it is not an endless hoarding situation with ever more expensive bags, which is what he would justifiably have an issue with. I, too, am nervous about the expense (the amount, not that it puts us in financial difficulty because it doesn’t) and would get rid of other bags so I could get my cost per wear from this, the Bolide and Pico without having other bags sitting unused. I love my bags but hate waste. A closet full of bags for the sake of a closet full of bags is not me and doesn’t make me feel good.
> 
> So I am torn....I think I need to wear her to see how she rides. If I am going to keep her, it is forever, so I would be more open to the non-H repair route. If I am not, there are more advantages to letting H repair her. And I would recoup that cost, so...
> View attachment 5082446
> View attachment 5082447



Good luck deciding.


----------



## saisaivipa

crystal_cat said:


> Just in time for the blue week... both versace again. The quilted blue bag I've had for two years but haven't worn yet, which is ridiculous because it's so beautiful and I love it so much. My goal when lockdown is over is to find opportunities to take this bag off the display shelf and into the world!
> 
> The blue camo print camera bag has filled the role in my bag collection for a small, casual bag that can be used for so many occasions and is a perfect grab and go. Plus I love the hint of pink with the blue!
> 
> View attachment 5012416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012417


Oh my! The blue quilted one is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## saisaivipa

Jereni said:


> I ended buying a blue bag this week as it turns out.
> 
> My Bottega Veneta love continues, in this case with the Arco tote. They make some huuuge versions of this bag, but this is the mini size and it’s adorable.
> 
> View attachment 5012745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012746
> 
> 
> Got some greenish tones to it too. Can’t wait to wear it with all my spring outfits!


So beautiful! I’m looking at the large size to fit laptop etc and use as work bag. Do you know if it ‘s super heavy?


----------



## BowieFan1971

It’s official....best husband in the world. I am listing 11 of my bags...nearly half my collection. All kinds of goodies. I told him I was selling them because I might keep the Kelly, but I wasn’t sure and hadn’t made up my mind. He was not happy and asked me why I was not here best and say from the beginning I was buying it to keep. I told him the honest truth, that it wasn’t my original intention to keep it, but that I understand why he was upset. And that I still might not keep it. That I am going to try it out and see if it a good fit for me, regardless of how much I like it, how special it is. It would be a waste if I never use it because it is a pain in the butt to get and out of. I have decided that even if I decide to go with my original plan to resell the Kelly, I am still going to sell 10 of the 11 bags (unless the Gucci mono Boston bag sells first, which I think it will). Then I will buy one red H for around $1000 and bank the rest. I told him I want to increase my cost per wear on the expensive bags without having bags sitting unused. I think he gets it and is not happy, but is ok.

You all warned me about the rabbit hole....


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> I don’t have anything super valuable to contribute to the primary conversations going on, so instead: here’s the ridiculously fluffy cuddle I am currently getting. Hope it makes you ladies smile on this rainy evening (at least rainy where I am).
> 
> View attachment 5073545
> 
> 
> It is of course nice to know that I am not the only one feeling isolated and somewhat adrift. I wish we could do meetups!


Aww… such a sweet fuzzy cuddle! I'd love to get a kitty, but I have so much Lung Stuff that my pulmonologist says nix. Unless I got one of those hairless cats, and then there wouldn't be much fuzz. 

Keep those furbaby photos coming!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Covid has drained my tank completely. So sparkling is heavy lifting now. Lol!  I’m just keeping upbeat when I can and not worrying about it when I can’t.


I totally get this! My tendency is to be Little Mary Sunshine… keep everyone around me happy & smiling. Which is ordinarily easy for me, since I'm pretty upbeat myself. But this past year has made the color go out of my life. I've even had to force myself to tie an H scarf around my neck.

I'm starting to see (major insight coming up!) that making myself fully responsible for other peoples' happiness at the expense of my own energy is counterproductive. Not good for me, not good for them.

So I'm puttering along, being happy when there's something to be happy about, but allowing as how this isn't a happy time… in our family, and in the world.


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm catching up on everyone's posts. My kitty Velvet, got really sick again  early Last week, and she passed away during a procedure Last Thursday. I'm heartbroken; I love her and I miss her so, so much.


Oh, I'm so very sorry to hear that. Thinking of you, and wishing you all the best.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

FizzyWater said:


> I haven't bought anything purse-related in forever, and then in April I bought entirely too many things.  You will note a certain (lack of) color scheme going here.
> 
> View attachment 5074222
> 
> 
> I mentioned before that I wanted a small structured gray shoulder bag to replace the small gray crossbody I hadn't worn in years.  So I spent a while looking at literally every gray bag under 1000 Euros in Vestiaire and Rebelle Europe.  This was... not as fun as you would think.
> 
> I ended up with a Ted Baker bag, not luxury quality but feeling more modern than my other bags.  Definitely at the lower range of bags that I looked at, as in the end I felt like I couldn't justify spending more without seeing a bag in person.  I'll probably usually use the shoulder chain, but it also comes with a leather crossbody strap, which is nice.
> 
> I am madly in love with sparkletastic's Diorama, but I feel like it would wear me instead of the other way around.  I found this wallet which is its own little jewel that other people only see when I choose.
> 
> The Longchamp Neo matches the Cuir I bought last summer.  I wanted this then, but it was sold out and I settled for the Nordic Blue which is just not for me.
> 
> And the Rodo clutch, actually also silver but clearly warmer than the others, satisfies my love for the effect of the BV knot while being a bit out of the ordinary.  (And an order of magnitude cheaper.)  It's woven aluminum, with a sparkly silver interior and an optional chain.
> 
> As I was switching bags anyway, here's the current spill.  Rather a mix of cheap and expensive items, .
> 
> View attachment 5074265
> 
> 
> 
> Silver clip hooked to the chain to hang the purse from a table; used these days to clip my mask to my purse.
> Dark gray fabric bag holds sunglasses; the glasses and bag feature PNW Native American motifs
> Striped fabric bag holds reading glasses; 5 Euros from a local bookstore
> Diorama wallet
> Red Calvi holds bandaids, wet wipes and painkillers
> Green Calvi holds store cards
> Jolly Roger* bag (from a "to give away" box on the street) holds gloves, hand sanitizer and extra masks
> Long silver bag is an accessory to the Hermes Yeoh bag, holds umbrella and hand fan
> There's usually a lot more color in my bag, and the Yeoh pouch is just a little too long for the purse, so I'll have to go play in my SLG drawer later.
> 
> *I'm a mile or so from the St Pauli stadium so Jolly Rogers are kind of ubiquitous here.


What a great collections. The sparkly little Diorama is a treasure!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Aw, how sweet! Something similar happened to us with guinea pigs. We had one and a friend had one so we decided to mate them. There were 3 babies. Guinea pig babies are adorable because they are born with fur. They are just tiny balls of fluff. The dad was the teddy bear variety with long curly hair which made them even cuter. We didn't act quickly enough to remove the babies from the parents. That is how we found out that all three babies were girls and that they can get pregnant as young as 5 weeks! We ended up with 19 guinea pigs after we gave the mom back. We gave away many of the babies, keeping the dad and a few others. I don't have any pictures of the babies on my computer but here are the parents.


That's a lot of guines pigs! Good you were able to give so many of them away.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> It arrived! You lovelies inspired this purchase with your stunning orange bags during Orange Week! Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather. Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.
> 
> View attachment 5074704


*Loving this bag!*  

How do you think you'll style it? I sold my only orange bag because I mostly wear black, and I always felt as though I was a walking HalLoween advert.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> *Loving this bag!*
> 
> How do you think you'll style it? I sold my only orange bag because I mostly wear black, and I always felt as though I was a walking HalLoween advert.



It looks stunning with a blue shirt and blue jeans, or a blue dress - since orange and blue are opposites on the color wheel. Light grey shirt and  blue jeans is another option. That way the orange is still the bright color paired with a neutral, but with a light grey instead of black it avoids Halloween. But I do so love it with blue...


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> It looks stunning with a blue shirt and blue jeans, or a blue dress - since orange and blue are opposites on the color wheel. Light grey shirt and  blue jeans is another option. That way the orange is still the bright color paired with a neutral, but with a light grey instead of black it avoids Halloween. But I do so love it with blue...


Looks great with all sorts of tans, cream and white and with medium to charcoal grey too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> I do think it is Rouge H and given the age, that is most likely. The handle is better than I thought...the under price of leather is shot and there is some flaking and normal surface cracks on the top, but no tears and it looks and feels structurally sound. Sangles are “furry”, less so after a thin coat of AppleCare, but no major cracks so if they can just be sealed somehow, I think I am good. I was trying to “worst case” scenario the situation. I don’t want them to be replaced unless absolutely necessary. That is why I think I am going to talk to Santana before I commit to sending it through Hermès...I don’t want a “new” bag, I want a “healthy”, usable bag that will continue to get scratches and character for another 65 years.
> 
> I want to keep her...she is special and I will likely never find one like her again (1956 is a huge turn on for me so I know it will be for others too) and she is the perfect Kelly for me...worn, approachable, not too fussy or “perfect.” The problem? While I love the look and history of the Kelly, I just never foresaw getting a Kelly. I don’t know if it is practical enough. I don’t need a shoulder strap on my bags, but is she user friendly for ME? I have my doubts. And it would start an argument since that was not what I told him when I gave him my reason for purchasing it, though if I started listing—-and actually selling—the bulk of my bags, I think he would ultimately be ok with it. He would see that it is not an endless hoarding situation with ever more expensive bags, which is what he would justifiably have an issue with. I, too, am nervous about the expense (the amount, not that it puts us in financial difficulty because it doesn’t) and would get rid of other bags so I could get my cost per wear from this, the Bolide and Pico without having other bags sitting unused. I love my bags but hate waste. A closet full of bags for the sake of a closet full of bags is not me and doesn’t make me feel good.
> 
> So I am torn....I think I need to wear her to see how she rides. If I am going to keep her, it is forever, so I would be more open to the non-H repair route. If I am not, there are more advantages to letting H repair her. And I would recoup that cost, so...
> View attachment 5082446
> View attachment 5082447


The top of the handle doesn't look too bad, the bottom I really can't tell.
I do think that if you love it, it's a keeper - but DO try her out and see how she works for you. 
I worried that I would find it too fussy as well, but no longer. I love mine. 
I think last year I posted a big 'review' of mine... I'll see if I can find it. 


ElainePG said:


> I totally get this! My tendency is to be Little Mary Sunshine… keep everyone around me happy & smiling. Which is ordinarily easy for me, since I'm pretty upbeat myself. But this past year has made the color go out of my life. I've even had to force myself to tie an H scarf around my neck.
> 
> I'm starting to see (major insight coming up!) that making myself fully responsible for other peoples' happiness at the expense of my own energy is counterproductive. Not good for me, not good for them.
> 
> So I'm puttering along, *being happy when there's something to be happy about*, but allowing as how this isn't a happy time… in our family, and in the world.


I do the same and frankly - lately things have been a giant ****e-storm. Three deaths in less than a month is just too damn many. 
So - watching Coco roll in the warm grass? Makes me happy.
Dead-heading the lavender on a beautiful day? Makes me happy.
Unwrapping an extraordinary scarf? Makes me happy.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5075498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a bit of fun on a wrapped clutch wallet this time. I am enjoying these tiny paintings!


This is sweetness personified!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cookiefiend said:


> The top of the handle doesn't look too bad, the bottom I really can't tell.
> I do think that if you love it, it's a keeper - but DO try her out and see how she works for you.
> I worried that I would find it too fussy as well, but no longer. I love mine.
> I think last year I posted a big 'review' of mine... I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> I do the same and frankly - lately things have been a giant ****e-storm. Three deaths in less than a month is just too damn many.
> So - watching Coco roll in the warm grass? Makes me happy.
> Dead-heading the lavender on a beautiful day? Makes me happy.
> Unwrapping an extraordinary scarf? Makes me happy.


Found it! It was in 2019!
Here's the link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-any-one-else.1001687/page-576#post-33367686
It's posts #8626 and #8628 (pictures)


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love this bag!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5075498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a bit of fun on a wrapped clutch wallet this time. I am enjoying these tiny paintings!


That's adorable!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Looks great with all sorts of tans, cream and white and with medium to charcoal grey too!
> 
> View attachment 5082815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082816
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082819



Those colors look lovely on you.

I don't have any brown, tan, or cream in my wardrobe, except a couple leopard print tops. And only a couple white shirts. I use black, grey, and jeans as my neutrals.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> The top of the handle doesn't look too bad, the bottom I really can't tell.
> I do think that if you love it, it's a keeper - but DO try her out and see how she works for you.
> I worried that I would find it too fussy as well, but no longer. I love mine.
> I think last year I posted a big 'review' of mine... I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> I do the same and frankly - lately things have been a giant ****e-storm. Three deaths in less than a month is just too damn many.
> So - watching Coco roll in the warm grass? Makes me happy.
> Dead-heading the lavender on a beautiful day? Makes me happy.
> Unwrapping an extraordinary scarf? Makes me happy.


Big hugs!!!! That is a lot to deal with. Do whatever you need to do to keep yourself together and happy.

The underside leather that covers the “handle” leather is torn and needs replaced. I hope that can be done and the top resealed without replacing the handle, which would be overkill IMO. The DH and I are meeting friends for dinner and trivia for the first time since last February, so I get to try her out! Wrapped the handle...she’s ready to go! Fingers crossed....


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Those colors look lovely on you.
> 
> I don't have any brown, tan, or cream in my wardrobe, except a couple leopard print tops. And only a couple white shirts. I use black, grey, and jeans as my neutrals.


Thanks! You could totally rock orange with a leopard too and black on bottom! And I had that grey cardi on with jeans. 

Put a piece of orange paper (your “bag”) together with a couple of outfits. It doesn’t have to go with everything in your closet...heck, even a black bag doesn’t REALLY go with everything in your closet...but IV you do that, I think you will find it works more than you think. And if looking at it makes your heart happy...


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! You could totally rock orange with a leopard too and black on bottom! And I had that grey cardi on with jeans.
> 
> Put a piece of orange paper (your “bag”) together with a couple of outfits. It doesn’t have to go with everything in your closet...heck, even a black bag doesn’t REALLY go with everything in your closet...but IV you do that, I think you will find it works more than you think. And if looking at it makes your heart happy...



Thank you for the suggestions. Much appreciated.

Rather than an orange paper I held the bag itself up to my clothes. 

The only things I will wear with leopard print are black or jeans. I just don't like any other combinations on me.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> The top of the handle doesn't look too bad, the bottom I really can't tell.
> I do think that if you love it, it's a keeper - but DO try her out and see how she works for you.
> I worried that I would find it too fussy as well, but no longer. I love mine.
> I think last year I posted a big 'review' of mine... I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> I do the same and frankly - lately things have been a giant ****e-storm. Three deaths in less than a month is just too damn many.
> So - watching Coco roll in the warm grass? Makes me happy.
> Dead-heading the lavender on a beautiful day? Makes me happy.
> Unwrapping an extraordinary scarf? Makes me happy.


Big hugs!!!! That is a lot to deal with. Do whatever you need to do to keep yourself together and happy.

The underside leather that covers the “handle” leather is torn and needs replaced. I hope that can be done and the top resealed without replacing the handle, which would be overkill IMO. The DH and I are meeting friend for dinner and trivia for the first time since last February, so I get to try her out! Wrapped the handle...she’s ready to go!


Cookiefiend said:


> Found it! It was in 2019!
> Here's the link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-any-one-else.1001687/page-576#post-33367686
> It's posts #8626 and #8628 (pictures)


Thank you! Great review! I am absolutely astounded at the quality and craftsmanship, and that’s already owning 2. She is 65(!) years old and still looks better than many bags I have seen that are a quarter of her age. And after hearing over and over how heavy Bs and Ks are, I was pleasantly surprised at how much lighter she is than I expected. Especially given how she has held up. My D&Bs feel like lead in comparison! The thing that impressed me the most was the feel of the leather. Box makes my Courcheval feel cheap in comparison. Amazing!!! Love at first touch!

If she works out and I keep her, she will be my Cherry Bomb...cuz she really is the bomb.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. Much appreciated.
> 
> Rather than an orange paper I held the bag itself up to my clothes.
> 
> The only things I will wear with leopard print are black or jeans. I just don't like any other combinations on me.


I happened to have this is on...black tee, dark jeans, leopard cardi. Grabbed my orange bag to show you...I think it works!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I happened to have this is on...black tee, dark jeans, leopard cardi. Grabbed my orange bag to show you...I think it works!
> 
> View attachment 5082935



It works great on you.   Just my personal preference of what I want to wear.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> It works great on you.   Just my personal preference of what I want to wear.


Not everyone is an orange person. I used to hate it...now I love it! To each their own...


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Not everyone is an orange person. I used to hate it...now I love it! To each their own...



Agreed. If it came across as me saying anything against orange, or your style, I apologize. That wasn't my intent. And it's nothing against orange, which is a fun color. I don't wear my favorite color purple, or any color but black or jeans, with leopard print. It's just not my style.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Agreed. If it came across as me saying anything against orange, or your style, I apologize. That wasn't my intent. And it's nothing against orange, which is a fun color. I don't wear my favorite color purple, or any color but black or jeans, with leopard print. It's just not my style.


No offense taken! I thought maybe I seemed pushy...

People are funny about leopard. For some it’s a pattern and is the spotlight piece. For others it’s a neutral. I used to be the former, now I am the latter. I pair leopard and black or jeans with red or orange all the time. Funny...I never would have done that when I was younger. Maybe your eyes go like your hearing and taste buds when you get older...  I never used to like hot sauce either!


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5082813
> View attachment 5082838
> 
> I love this bag!


I love your whole outfit!


----------



## doni

@BowieFan1971 I love orange combined with black, but then maybe I don’t have the Halloween references of @ElainePG .
I have no orange bags. I did have one (a reversible Double Sens I got because of the other color), and I enjoyed combining it with blue, which as @JenJBS says is a match made in heaven. But I don’t miss having an orange bag.

I do love a good coral, those colors that you look at them and you cannot say whether they are orange or pink.

@BowieFan1971 , I am glad you are keeping the Kelly if it makes you happy. Rouge H box is the best. AND you can add a strap! Non H, H (canvas ones looks so good on a Kelly), pre-loved, or even maybe one day a matching one as they do offer that.

On selling vintage, in vintage like for new, there are trends, so the prices you get would very much depend on what is on trend. Two years ago Prada nylon bags could be found for a penny and now they are up the roof...


----------



## afroken

doni said:


> On selling vintage, in vintage like for new, there are trends, so the prices you get would very much depend on what is on trend. Two years ago Prada nylon bags could be found for a penny and now they are up the roof...


Years ago I sold my like-new Gucci belt bag for a quarter of what I paid, and now the bag is back in trend again. If only I held onto it a little longer....


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! You could totally rock orange with a leopard too and black on bottom! And I had that grey cardi on with jeans.
> 
> Put a piece of orange paper (your “bag”) together with a couple of outfits. It doesn’t have to go with everything in your closet...heck, even a black bag doesn’t REALLY go with everything in your closet...but IV you do that, I think you will find it works more than you think. And if looking at it makes your heart happy...


I found the same thing with my papaya colored bag. It goes great with summer light colors too.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> I haven't been super active as a result of an ever-busy spring semester. I don't have much to say but this is definitely a check-in.
> 
> For those who were curious : I am doing a little better with my ex-girlfriend stuff. While it still hurts, I know that none of this was my fault and that anybody would be lucky to have someone like me. I've been focusing on how I want my life to look within the next while. I have chosen to live a simpler, cheaper lifestyle.


I'm so glad to hear this. It's sounds as though you're processing this very well.


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> Keep those furbaby photos coming!



I am here to oblige you.


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Aww… such a sweet fuzzy cuddle! I'd love to get a kitty, but I have so much Lung Stuff that my pulmonologist says nix. Unless I got one of those hairless cats, and then there wouldn't be much fuzz.
> 
> Keep those furbaby photos coming!


Ok....Jett and her brother Bowie, who passed a year ago this week.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I had ordered this distressed looking mini Crossbody. Generally I think any one can wear anything but wondering if it looks to young. Thought it would work for outdoor things where my other bags could get scratched or damaged. Thoughts? I know my daughter would hate it and it is different from anything I have. But I kind of like it , just not sure.
> 
> View attachment 5076433


I love it! And I don't think it looks "young" at all. However, if you only "kind of" like it, and you aren't sure, maybe you should try it with some outdoor outfits and see if you fall in or out of love with it. I don't remember; how is PLG about returns?


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> I have to always remember this Kondo “spark joy” maxim. Off topic, but I’ve been struggling with my haircut and have already gone back once for a “fix”.  I’ve been dilly dallying trying to style it and have been wearing it in a ponytail, which I usually do when it’s getting unmanageable blah blah..ugh if I’m honest, not only does my hair not spark joy, I hate it. Decided.  I’m scheduling an appointment for a cut today.
> 
> In other news, I’ve had an aha moment on my scarf obsession; It is just too warm to wear the 90’s. I can really only wear them 2-3 months out of the year. Sigh.  I’m just not going to buy anymore (even though I’m eyeing the last neutral red  cosmographia universalis on h.com) I never got the Kawa ora and still pine for it. I have issues and I’m rambling.   Seriously though, I realize that for day to day, I actually find more useful, the gavroches worn like a loose necklace to add color to my neutral tops.
> 
> Which brings me to another revelation...pendants longer than 24” annoy me. I like the look but they bang into things when you lean over. I’ve been wearing larger pendants on shorter chains and it has been a real game changer. Really like the exaggerated  proportions..who knew?


Isn't it great when you get insights like that, whether it's hair, or scarves, or jewelry? I hope your haircut went well last week, and you're happy when you look in the mirror now. Nothing more annoying than a haircut that down't make you smile! 

I definitely hear you about the pendants. I have very few super-long pendants for exactly the same reason. Especially when I'm cooking. I lean over the counter, and bang… bang… bang! My favorite lengths are 18" or 24", depending on the neckline I'm wearing.

I  found Kawa Ora in the 90cm all-blue colorway (Bleu Brighton/Marine/Noir) on the U.S. H site a few months ago, and pounced on it, even though I had promised myself NO MORE SCARVES! It is the most superb design, and quite subtle in the monochrome colors. I love that the designer is a Maori tattoo artist, and all the symbols in the scarf make it so special.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Didn’t have time to plan outfits yet as I have a lot of errands to run . Just took a quick picture with it on with the casual tee shirt and jeans I have on and I decided it is fun and it is staying.


It looks terrific on you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Ah Ha moments are always eye opening!
> If I were to Marie Kondo my hair, I would just have a burr cut and forget about it. (ain't happening)
> I hate my hair (though I never say that out loud so that it hears me, because it's already thinning badly (or baldly)), and I think my hair hates me. It's desperately trying to leave, and I am desperately trying to keep it. I know you should let things go if they don't love you (and you don't love it) but I would like to have SOME hair of my own on my goofy head. Stupid hair.


Hah! I'm struggling with thinning hair, too. But now that I'm vaccinated, and my hairstylist is as well, I came back into her salon (after SIX MONTHS! YIKES!) and she gave me a style that was shorter, in textured layers. *The textured layers were the key.* 

After I get out of the shower I just nudge it into place, then kinda mold it with a styling paste. (I happen to use Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Finishing Paste, but I'm sure there are lots of similar products. This just happens to be the one my local Rite Aid carries.) When it dries, I give it a tousle, and a teensy bit of lightweight hair spray, and I'm good to go. No hairdryer, no curling iron, nothing to damage the hair.

Just to give you a better idea, she asked me to bring in a photo of a style I liked, and I brought in this one. My hair doesn't look exactly like this, because it has a bit of curl, but it's close. "Beach hair," Mr. PG is calling this style, and I agree. It looks the same when I start my beach walk as when I get home!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I never stress about my hair! It always looks good and if it doesn’t all so have to do is wet it and comb it.
> 
> *Cut it short! Come to the dark side....*


I did that, and I'm thrilled! See my post to @Cookiefiend .


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> @BowieFan1971 I love orange combined with black, but then maybe I don’t have the Halloween references of @ElainePG .
> I have no orange bags. I did have one (a reversible Double Sens I got because of the other color), and I enjoyed combining it with blue, which as @JenJBS says is a match made in heaven. But I don’t miss having an orange bag.
> 
> I do love a good coral, those colors that you look at them and you cannot say whether they are orange or pink.
> 
> @BowieFan1971 , I am glad you are keeping the Kelly if it makes you happy. Rouge H box is the best. AND you can add a strap! Non H, H (canvas ones looks so good on a Kelly), pre-loved, or even maybe one day a matching one as they do offer that.
> 
> On selling vintage, in vintage like for new, there are trends, so the prices you get would very much depend on what is on trend. Two years ago Prada nylon bags could be found for a penny and now they are up the roof...


I have two orange bags. One leans more towards coral and I carry that one more. It is patent so it is my rainy day bag, but we are in a drought so we don't have many rainy days. I don't get a Halloween vibe from it. The other one is true orange and I carry it on Halloween. It is round like a pumpkin and I have it decorated with a Halloween charm.


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> I find counterfeits offensive on a spiritual level, but I identify a counterfeit as anything that claims to be something else.
> 
> A Guess inspired style - go for it. A checkerboard coated canvas Neverfull-style tote bag? as long as it doesn’t say it’s Louis Vuitton, I’m perfectly fine with it. A deplorable vinyl F-irkin with an H stamp - no. Even a super fake that is so good that Claude might be able to catch it or might not bugs me. Because it’s work and effort for a lie that doesn’t need to be told.
> 
> I’m weird, and I may have read velveteen rabbit or read too much Shinto philosophy as a child. But I believe the more you carry and bag and the more you love it, the more it’s associated with your signature style - the more it glows, the more special it is. It almost becomes alive.
> 
> As users, we manipulate objects. We change them and fix them and carry them and take responsibility for them.
> 
> And a counterfeit is a betrayal of that relationship between us and our space. We are forcing the object to lie about its past to fit an origin story that is amenable to us.
> 
> I have no problem with people who put on a front and are more prosperous than they appear - heck, I couldn’t afford my bags in today’s prices. But it’s when you manipulate someone or something you control to live a lie… I find that offensive.


This is a great post. You expressed it perfectly.

(And there's no such thing as reading The Velveteen Rabbit too many times!)


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Keep those furbaby photos coming!



@Jereni @BowieFan1971 Your fur babies are adorable!      

Here are Jessie (grey and white beauty) and Kipling (mini-panther). In these pics I'm taking entirely too long getting my new book out of their new box...


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Over the weekend, I gave my H box leather bags a Spa Day - everyone got a little moisturizing and a nice buff.
> View attachment 5079698
> 
> Today, I’m carrying the Dalvy
> View attachment 5079697


Gorgeous… all that box leather is glowing! I'm curious what product you use to moisturize your box leather, and then how you buff it. I have a Valentino bag that's box leather, and while I rarely carry it, I'm sure it would be tickled to have a spa day!




ETA: I just saw your reply to someone else (sorry, I forget who it was) and I see that you use Saphir Universal Cream Polish - Leather Balm. I think I already own this, but I didn't know the buffing technique, and I haven't got a shoe polishing brush, though Mr. PG may have one tucked away somewhere that I can swipe.


----------



## ElainePG

afroken said:


> It's a hyper purple Mini MAC with silver hardware! It's still in on the way so I'm using a stock photo instead.
> 
> View attachment 5080594
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get a dark green Mini MAC or small MK bucket too


Wow! This is a stunner! Love the two-tones on the zipper pulls, too. This is one of her older styles, yes?


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Anytime I hear something like that, I think of the wedding invitations for George and Susan’s wedding on Seinfeld.....


That episode was hysterical! Although, ya know, poor Susan…


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Thanks, Elaine. According to my chart, there was also *one* month last year when I didn't buy a scarf, but holy cow I really need to cut it out.



Well, if you're wearing them a lot…

And they certainly do amp up an outfit on Zoom calls…

And now that H makes lipstick, too…


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> The top of the handle doesn't look too bad, the bottom I really can't tell.
> I do think that if you love it, it's a keeper - but DO try her out and see how she works for you.
> I worried that I would find it too fussy as well, but no longer. I love mine.
> I think last year I posted a big 'review' of mine... I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> I do the same and frankly - lately things have been a giant ****e-storm. Three deaths in less than a month is just too damn many.
> So - watching Coco roll in the warm grass? Makes me happy.
> Dead-heading the lavender on a beautiful day? Makes me happy.
> Unwrapping an extraordinary scarf? Makes me happy.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> I am here to oblige you.
> 
> View attachment 5083652


Thank you! Too sweet!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok....Jett and her brother Bowie, who passed a year ago this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083683
> View attachment 5083684
> View attachment 5083685
> View attachment 5083686
> View attachment 5083687
> View attachment 5083688
> View attachment 5083689
> View attachment 5083690
> View attachment 5083691


Wonderful furbabies. And now I understand your tPF name… I always thought it was a direct reference to the rock star!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Wonderful furbabies. And now I understand your tPF name… I always thought it was a direct reference to the rock star!


It is a reference to the rock star...named the dog after him.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> It looks terrific on you!


Thank you! I am enjoying it.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Hah! I'm struggling with thinning hair, too. But now that I'm vaccinated, and my hairstylist is as well, I came back into her salon (after SIX MONTHS! YIKES!) and she gave me a style that was shorter, in textured layers. *The textured layers were the key.*
> 
> After I get out of the shower I just nudge it into place, then kinda mold it with a styling paste. (I happen to use Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Finishing Paste, but I'm sure there are lots of similar products. This just happens to be the one my local Rite Aid carries.) When it dries, I give it a tousle, and a teensy bit of lightweight hair spray, and I'm good to go. No hairdryer, no curling iron, nothing to damage the hair.
> 
> Just to give you a better idea, she asked me to bring in a photo of a style I liked, and I brought in this one. My hair doesn't look exactly like this, because it has a bit of curl, but it's close. "Beach hair," Mr. PG is calling this style, and I agree. It looks the same when I start my beach walk as when I get home!
> 
> View attachment 5083738


I bet it looks very chic.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Went a bit nuts while at the outlets today. I picked up the Mulberry small Hampstead  I was eyeing last year. They had it in Midnight  with silver hardware. Crazy weekend so will take pictures on Monday. I am really delighted. The only reason I didn’t get it before was I needed another black bag like a hole in the head.


----------



## dcooney4

Snapped a quick picture before it gets  to dark. My niece got delayed so I didn’t have to wait to take a bag shot. Lol. It is prettier in real life and has a removable long shoulder strap too.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> Snapped a quick picture before it gets  to dark. My niece got delayed so I didn’t have to wait to take a bag shot. Lol. It is prettier in real life and has a removable long shoulder strap too.
> 
> View attachment 5083888


Love this!
@afroken, i love your new purple bag too


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Love this!
> @afroken, i love your new purple bag too


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5082813
> View attachment 5082838
> 
> I love this bag!


So cool!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Snapped a quick picture before it gets  to dark. My niece got delayed so I didn’t have to wait to take a bag shot. Lol. It is prettier in real life and has a removable long shoulder strap too.
> 
> View attachment 5083888


It looks nice! I'm seeing a cute face!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> It looks nice! I'm seeing a cute face!


Me too! Lol


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> It is a reference to the rock star...named the dog after him.


Got it!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Snapped a quick picture before it gets  to dark. My niece got delayed so I didn’t have to wait to take a bag shot. Lol. It is prettier in real life and has a removable long shoulder strap too.
> 
> View attachment 5083888


Just your style!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Snapped a quick picture before it gets  to dark. My niece got delayed so I didn’t have to wait to take a bag shot. Lol. It is prettier in real life and has a removable long shoulder strap too.
> 
> View attachment 5083888


Love this!!!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love this!!!


Thanks! I am pretty excited!


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> Snapped a quick picture before it gets  to dark. My niece got delayed so I didn’t have to wait to take a bag shot. Lol. It is prettier in real life and has a removable long shoulder strap too.
> 
> View attachment 5083888


It’s such a pretty bag!!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Hah! I'm struggling with thinning hair, too. But now that I'm vaccinated, and my hairstylist is as well, I came back into her salon (after SIX MONTHS! YIKES!) and she gave me a style that was shorter, in textured layers. *The textured layers were the key.*
> 
> After I get out of the shower I just nudge it into place, then kinda mold it with a styling paste. (I happen to use Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Finishing Paste, but I'm sure there are lots of similar products. This just happens to be the one my local Rite Aid carries.) When it dries, I give it a tousle, and a teensy bit of lightweight hair spray, and I'm good to go. No hairdryer, no curling iron, nothing to damage the hair.
> 
> Just to give you a better idea, she asked me to bring in a photo of a style I liked, and I brought in this one. My hair doesn't look exactly like this, because it has a bit of curl, but it's close. "Beach hair," Mr. PG is calling this style, and I agree. It looks the same when I start my beach walk as when I get home!
> 
> View attachment 5083738


Oh I *WISH* I could do this to my hair. When it's short I look like Gertrude Stein. I just have no lift - maybe I need a beach to walk on.


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Oh I *WISH* I could do this to my hair. When it's short I look like Gertrude Stein. I just have no lift - maybe I need a beach to walk on.


Maybe it’s an ok look again since no one will compare you to Gertrude Stein because hardly anyone knows who she is anymore!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Well, if you're wearing them a lot…
> 
> And they certainly do amp up an outfit on Zoom calls…
> 
> And now that H makes lipstick, too…


Of course I tried the H lipsticks the minute they came out, but I find that everything they call pink is actually orange. I have five now, and threw away two. I don't need makeup from a saddle store.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Snapped a quick picture before it gets  to dark. My niece got delayed so I didn’t have to wait to take a bag shot. Lol. It is prettier in real life and has a removable long shoulder strap too.
> 
> View attachment 5083888


This is fabulous!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Fashionphile offered $225 on a Papillon 30 DE in excellent condition that I paid $300 more for from a Japanese reseller 6 months ago. Um....no. Especially since they are going to put it up for at least $600, if not more. They need to get real.

Edit- I checked...the least expensive one on their site was $675. Most were selling for $750-895.


----------



## Jereni

Got over 10 pages behind so catching up...

@JenJBS love your coral clutch! Is it large like the BV pouch?

@SouthernPurseGal that pink bag is scrumptious! So casual fabulous.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Fashionphile offered $225 on a Papillon 30 DE in excellent condition that I paid $300 more for from a Japanese reseller 6 months ago. Um....no. Especially since they are going to put it up for at least $600, if not more. They need to get real.
> 
> Edit- I checked...the least expensive one on their site was $675. Most were selling for $750-895.



Yikes!! No way in hell. I wish I could save it haha.


----------



## afroken

BowieFan1971 said:


> I like the contrast teal on the fringe! It’s the Mardi Gras bag!!!!!


Thank you! I think the teal in the underside is the raw side of the leather, hence the different colour.


ElainePG said:


> Wow! This is a stunner! Love the two-tones on the zipper pulls, too. This is one of her older styles, yes?


Thank you! I don't know much about Rebecca Minkoff but I checked her site a few days ago and I don't see this style anywhere, so I think it might be one of her older styles. I used to see this one everywhere a couple years ago!


880 said:


> @afroken, i love your new purple bag too


Thanks! Can't get enough purple  though I think I bought too many purple bags as of late, and going forward I should focus on getting more bags in my other favourite colour - dark green!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> @JenJBS love your coral clutch! Is it large like the BV pouch?



Thank you!   It's a little smaller, which I love! The full size BV Pouch is too big for me.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> This is fabulous!


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Snapped a quick picture before it gets  to dark. My niece got delayed so I didn’t have to wait to take a bag shot. Lol. It is prettier in real life and has a removable long shoulder strap too.
> 
> View attachment 5083888


I took a quick peek at tpf and look at what I saw!!! You finally got this!  Yay!!  I’ve been thinking about this bag too.  You know I’m a Mulberry fan.  What’s stopping me is I’m not really a bucket bag person.  So not sure if I’d love this (style) long term.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I took a quick peek at tpf and look at what I saw!!! You finally got this!  Yay!!  I’ve been thinking about this bag too.  You know I’m a Mulberry fan.  What’s stopping me is I’m not really a bucket bag person.  So not sure if I’d love this (style) long term.


It is small enough where you can easily find everything you need. I still had the picture of it on my phone from last year .  I was thinking about it and just couldn’t get myself to delete it. So when I saw it in midnight I just knew it was for me.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Oh I *WISH* I could do this to my hair. When it's short I look like Gertrude Stein. I just have no lift - maybe I need a beach to walk on.


Come walk on mine! We'll wear matching scarves… I'll bet we have some.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Come walk on mine! We'll wear matching scarves… I'll bet we have some.


That would be super-fun!


----------



## Cookiefiend

What fits in my purse today: 


The usual suspects, and lunch!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> What fits in my purse today:
> View attachment 5085817
> 
> The usual suspects, and lunch!


Now I'm in the mood for an avocado!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Jereni said:


> @SouthernPurseGal that pink bag is scrumptious! So casual fabulous.


Thanks! I'm rocking another casual shoulder bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Had her out and about...I think she is more user friendly than I thought. Might leave the sangles at beer the flap on days I know I will be opening and closing her more. Going on Wednesday to see about restoration. And the DH is totally ok...we are negotiating. He gets no flak for his boat costing more than the original budget and I get the bag. Restoration is on me, though...


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks! I'm rocking another casual shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085996


That color is beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Had her out and about...I think she is more user friendly than I thought. Might leave the sangles at beer the flap on days I know I will be opening and closing her more. Going on Wednesday to see about restoration. And the DH is totally ok...we are negotiating. He gets no flak for his boat costing more than the original budget and I get the bag. Restoration is on me, though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086117
> View attachment 5086118


I love the scarf on it. You did that so well.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ever just touch something and KNOW it is special? I felt it taking it out of the box before I even saw her. She is extraordinary. Not sure I can let this one go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081980
> View attachment 5081981
> View attachment 5081994



Aww, she arrived! I fully understand your feelings! She looks like something very special. A beautiful lady showing the traces of her life.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Open question....I have found that buyers on Mercari and Posh are looking for cheap and that vintage just means it should be practically given away. Where do people sell vintage bags? Should I be opening an Etsy account? Is consignment the best way to go? But they want so much!
> 
> All of my bags are in great shape, even compared to new, and I list at reasonable prices. They are not junk and should not sell for junk. But they are vintage, so someone who just wants a new bag and is settling for preloved to get it cheap may not be the right buyer for them.



I usually sell via ebay classifieds, but this only works for cheap pieces. At least there are no fees...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Not everyone is an orange person. I used to hate it...now I love it! To each their own...



I used to love wearing orange- now I rather don´t...  



Me on my 18th birthday on the Tower of Pisa. The big pullover was handknitted (acrylic galore!) and there even was a matching skirt....


----------



## afroken

BowieFan1971 said:


> Had her out and about...I think she is more user friendly than I thought. Might leave the sangles at beer the flap on days I know I will be opening and closing her more. Going on Wednesday to see about restoration. And the DH is totally ok...we are negotiating. He gets no flak for his boat costing more than the original budget and I get the bag. Restoration is on me, though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086117
> View attachment 5086118


What a gorgeous bag! I have a soft spot for H Kelly. Love the colour, twilly, and all the signs of a life well lived but still regal and elegant - like a queen.


cowgirlsboots said:


> She looks like something very special. A beautiful lady showing the traces of her life.


This is so beautifully said


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> No offense taken! I thought maybe I seemed pushy...
> 
> People are funny about leopard. For some it’s a pattern and is the spotlight piece. For others it’s a neutral. I used to be the former, now I am the latter. I pair leopard and black or jeans with red or orange all the time. Funny...I never would have done that when I was younger. Maybe your eyes go like your hearing and taste buds when you get older...  I never used to like hot sauce either!



+1 re leopard as a neutral. Today I went to the Post Office wearing a 60ies leopard raincoat over my unspeakable homewear of sweatpants, torn black t-shirt and silver sneakers that have seen better days. The coat makes an outfit out of the mess...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> Got over 10 pages behind so catching up...



... me, too...


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, she arrived! I fully understand your feelings! She looks like something very special. A beautiful lady showing the traces of her life.


I love her! I really want her to be restored/repaired, not restored/renovated. One of my concerns taking her to Hermès is that they will make her too perfect, like new. A woman I do work for who knows nothing about bags saw her today and asked me about her and commented what a beautiful bag she is.


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> What a gorgeous bag! I have a soft spot for H Kelly. Love the colour, twilly, and all the signs of a life well lived but still regal and elegant - like a queen.
> 
> This is so beautifully said


Thank you so much! I feel the same way.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love her! I really want her to be restored/repaired, not restored/renovated. One of my concerns taking her to Hermès is that they will make her too perfect, like new. A woman I do work for who knows nothing about bags saw her today and asked me about her and commented what a beautiful bag she is.




I'm so happy for you!  I share your opinion that she should not be renovated, only repaired. She is beautiful with her traces of life showing.

Does she work out for you? I have a dupe by Kuhn that looks very nice, but I can't get used to handling it. The sangles drive me crazy...


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I'm so happy for you!  I share your opinion that she should not be renovated, only repaired. She is beautiful with her traces of life showing.
> 
> Does she work out for you? I have a dupe by Kuhn that looks very nice, but I can't get used to handling it. The sangles drive me crazy...


I was concerned about that...I have a Jypsiere dupe I bought for Italy because it was secure due to the sangles/lock and is a good size for a day’s sightseeing (can carry a water bottle and snacks plus necessities) and I used it the weekend before last.  Did not like it...I thought the sangles were a pain in the butt and the flap wouldn’t easily close right even with the sangles hanging loose. I was concerned I would find the same thing here, especially given the size. I haven’t had the same concerns, but then I didn’t have the sangles on top at the market today. I had them hooked underneath the flap. Too nervous about letting them flap until they are sealed, etc. I was concerned that the bag would fall/flap open when I opened it up like other top handles I have had (sometimes almost violently) but it didn’t. I think that is because the top and flap are one piece without any hard folds or hinges. I actually found it easier to get in and out of than the Jypsiere, even though it does not have a strap. So far, so good. I am trying to be objective and not let my emotions get in the way. You have to wear/use it to get a good cost per wear and no one wears a bag much that they think is a pain in the butt. I want to love her and be happy when I wear her.


----------



## sherrylynn

dcooney4 said:


> I will be shipping out a bag today. Since I decided to keep the canyon mini, I decided to let a different one go. The other was to close in color to one I use more. This way so far it is two in(mother's day bag) and two out. I am not counting the bucket  bag that came and I sent right back out to someone else. Do you find you shop more or less when you are stressed? I am curious.


Definately shop more when stressed, but even more when bored!! Danger!!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Ever just touch something and KNOW it is special? I felt it taking it out of the box before I even saw her. She is extraordinary. Not sure I can let this one go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081980
> View attachment 5081981
> View attachment 5081994


She's lovely, and I am so glad you decided to keep her. And I’m only a tiny bit jealous!!


JenJBS said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. Much appreciated.
> 
> Rather than an orange paper I held the bag itself up to my clothes.
> 
> The only things I will wear with leopard print are black or jeans. I just don't like any other combinations on me.





BowieFan1971 said:


> No offense taken! I thought maybe I seemed pushy...
> 
> People are funny about leopard. For some it’s a pattern and is the spotlight piece. For others it’s a neutral. I used to be the former, now I am the latter. I pair leopard and black or jeans with red or orange all the time. Funny...I never would have done that when I was younger. Maybe your eyes go like your hearing and taste buds when you get older...  I never used to like hot sauce either!


Maybe this is true because I now love leopard with royal purple or forest green!


JenJBS said:


> @Jereni @BowieFan1971 Your fur babies are adorable!
> 
> Here are Jessie (grey and white beauty) and Kipling (mini-panther). In these pics I'm taking entirely too long getting my new book out of their new box...
> 
> View attachment 5083743
> View attachment 5083744


Here's Jolene to say 'Hi!' To your fur babies


----------



## dcooney4

sherrylynn said:


> Definately shop more when stressed, but even more when bored!! Danger!!
> 
> She's lovely, and I am so glad you decided to keep her. And I’m only a tiny bit jealous!!
> 
> 
> Maybe this is true because I now love leopard with royal purple or forest green!
> 
> Here's Jolene to say 'Hi!' To your fur babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086332


Jolene has a beautiful face. I love her expressive eyes. I probably sound weird but after you have painted a lot of doggy pictures you appreciate a great face.


----------



## dcooney4

I am so delighted with my Mulberry small Hampstead bag . That little thing fit everything I needed it to carry and looked adorable on . Not to heavy either !  I felt terrible when I sold my black Mulberry SBS , but I just wasn't wearing it. Now I have a bag that works for me .


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

I finally used my Gucci Wallet on a chain to my daughters shower. It looked pretty but I think I it was not love. I am going to keep it because it works for this kind of occasion , but it is not something I would wear more often.


----------



## BowieFan1971

sherrylynn said:


> Definately shop more when stressed, but even more when bored!! Danger!!
> 
> She's lovely, and I am so glad you decided to keep her. And I’m only a tiny bit jealous!!
> 
> 
> Maybe this is true because I now love leopard with royal purple or forest green!
> 
> Here's Jolene to say 'Hi!' To your fur babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086332


Hi Jolene! Such a cutie!!!!!! That girl can work it!
And thank you! Never planned on owning a Kelly, but she crossed my path...
I never thought about leopard with forest green, but looking at it in my minds eye, it works. Think I’ll try it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

My DH’s girls...Luna (black) was 16 when she passed, Savannah (gold) was 14. They passed in 2018 within 4 months of each other. Such different personalities. They were like kids to him. I saw that pic of Jolene and thought about Savannah, the total daddy’s girl.


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks! I'm rocking another casual shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085996


Fabulous color and looks so smooth and cuddly!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Had her out and about...I think she is more user friendly than I thought. Might leave the sangles at beer the flap on days I know I will be opening and closing her more. Going on Wednesday to see about restoration. And the DH is totally ok...we are negotiating. He gets no flak for his boat costing more than the original budget and I get the bag. Restoration is on me, though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086117
> View attachment 5086118


Great! I can't wait to hear what they say about restoration. Cute twilly!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am so delighted with my Mulberry small Hampstead bag . That little thing fit everything I needed it to carry and looked adorable on . Not to heavy either !  I felt terrible when I sold my black Mulberry SBS , but I just wasn't wearing it. Now I have a bag that works for me .


So glad this new one works for you.


----------



## sherrylynn

dcooney4 said:


> Jolene has a beautiful face. I love her expressive eyes. I probably sound weird but after you have painted a lot of doggy pictures you appreciate a great face.


Thank you! She is a very pretty girl, and a very good fur baby!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Hi Jolene! Such a cutie!!!!!! That girl can work it!
> And thank you! Never planned on owning a Kelly, but she crossed my path...
> I never thought about leopard with forest green, but looking at it in my minds eye, it works. Think I’ll try it!


I love your Kelly, you have opened my mind to considering bags that are in less than pristine condition. On preloved sites, I usually look for 'Excellent' condition, but I'm going to have to expand a little. So much character!


BowieFan1971 said:


> My DH’s girls...Luna (black) was 16 when she passed, Savannah (gold) was 14. They passed in 2018 within 4 months of each other. Such different personalities. They were like kids to him. I saw that pic of Jolene and thought about Savannah, the total daddy’s girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086491
> View attachment 5086492
> View attachment 5086493


They are so cute! We lost our 14 year old boxer, Hope, last December. So hard. I can't imagine losing two babies so close together. So lucky we had the opportunity to adopt Miss Jolene in February. It was a little soon, but has worked out wonderfully! Hope was Daddy's girl. Jolene is Mama's baby!


----------



## JenJBS

sherrylynn said:


> Definately shop more when stressed, but even more when bored!! Danger!!
> 
> She's lovely, and I am so glad you decided to keep her. And I’m only a tiny bit jealous!!
> 
> 
> Maybe this is true because I now love leopard with royal purple or forest green!
> 
> Here's Jolene to say 'Hi!' To your fur babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086332



Hello, Jolene! Such a pretty girl!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> My DH’s girls...Luna (black) was 16 when she passed, Savannah (gold) was 14. They passed in 2018 within 4 months of each other. Such different personalities. They were like kids to him. I saw that pic of Jolene and thought about Savannah, the total daddy’s girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086491
> View attachment 5086492
> View attachment 5086493



Awww!     Two beauties!


----------



## BowieFan1971

sherrylynn said:


> Thank you! She is a very pretty girl, and a very good fur baby!
> 
> I love your Kelly, you have opened my mind to considering bags that are in less than pristine condition. On preloved sites, I usually look for 'Excellent' condition, but I'm going to have to expand a little. So much character!
> 
> They are so cute! We lost our 14 year old boxer, Hope, last December. So hard. I can't imagine losing two babies so close together. So lucky we had the opportunity to adopt Miss Jolene in February. It was a little soon, but has worked out wonderfully! Hope was Daddy's girl. Jolene is Mama's baby!


It took a while before DH was ready for another dog. About a year after Savannah passed, we got Bowie. We knew that at the age of 10, B was only going to be with us for a short while. He passed two weeks short of a year after we adopted him. Glad we got to make his last year a good one...he had been through so much, had been mistreated, and was such a sweet boy. Not sure if we will ever get another dog, certainly not in the foreseeable future.

Jett, our cat? We adopted her a few months after Savannah at the age of 13. 3 years later and she slows no sign of going anywhere! We believe she has the beginnings of dementia, but is in otherwise great health. Love her to pieces, even thought she is a hot mess.


----------



## whateve

This is Dusty, the dog in my avatar, a little while before he died. He was the sweetest.
	

		
			
		

		
	



This was Twinkie. He was a feral that fell out of a tree when he was a kitten. We fed him with a bottle.


This was Pansy.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I don't have any other pictures of Callie on my computer. She was our first cat, and the first to die. She lived to be 10. I felt cheated. She was the best and smartest. She was a one person cat. She was so affectionate to me, and actually played hide and seek with me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Had her out and about...I think she is more user friendly than I thought. Might leave the sangles at beer the flap on days I know I will be opening and closing her more. Going on Wednesday to see about restoration. And the DH is totally ok...we are negotiating. He gets no flak for his boat costing more than the original budget and I get the bag. Restoration is on me, though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086117
> View attachment 5086118


I’m thrilled you’re liking her!


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> It took a while before DH was ready for another dog. About a year after Savannah passed, we got Bowie. We knew that at the age of 10, B was only going to be with us for a short while. He passed two weeks short of a year after we adopted him. Glad we got to make his last year a good one...he had been through so much, had been mistreated, and was such a sweet boy. Not sure if we will ever get another dog, certainly not in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Jett, our cat? We adopted her a few months after Savannah at the age of 13. 3 years later and she slows no sign of going anywhere! We believe she has the beginnings of dementia, but is in otherwise great health. Love her to pieces, even thought she is a hot mess.





whateve said:


> This is Dusty, the dog in my avatar, a little while before he died. He was the sweetest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086664
> 
> This was Twinkie. He was a feral that fell out of a tree when he was a kitten. We fed him with a bottle.
> View attachment 5086667
> 
> This was Pansy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086669
> 
> I don't have any other pictures of Callie on my computer. She was our first cat, and the first to die. She lived to be 10. I felt cheated. She was the best and smartest. She was a one person cat. She was so affectionate to me, and actually played hide and seek with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086671


Such cute fur babies and sweet memories! I wish there was a pill to make them live longer!


----------



## mariliz11

Loving all your pet pics and stories. I wish I could cuddle them all!!
My first dog was a Harlequin Great Dane, Frida. She actually chose us as we found her roaming around our yard and she wouldn’t leave. She must had been abandoned after giving birth to puppies (according to the vet) and also abused because she feared being pet at first. Unfortunately she developed a tumor which we treated with surgery and chemo and she lived for another year after that until we had to let her go because her health deteriorated at about 6 y.o.  I still can’t imagine who would abandon such a magnificent and kind-hearted giant. She was the most loving dog and I’d like to think we gave her the best life possible after what she went through.


	

		
			
		

		
	
A year after we got another Great Dane puppy because we became so connected to the breed, Luna and I like to see her as our old dog’s offspring because they look so similar and she is so full of energy and happy!


----------



## mariliz11

sherrylynn said:


> Such cute fur babies and sweet memories! *I wish there was a pill to make them live longer!*


Yes!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

momasaurus said:


> Fabulous color and looks so smooth and cuddly!


Thank you!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

dcooney4 said:


> That color is beautiful!


Thank you,I love turquoise


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love her! I really want her to be restored/repaired, not restored/renovated. One of my concerns taking her to Hermès is that they will make her too perfect, like new. A woman I do work for who knows nothing about bags saw her today and asked me about her and commented what a beautiful bag she is.


She is really lovely as is. I love when bags show a bit of age. I completely understand your desire to restore her, but she is in remarkable shape.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> She is really lovely as is. I love when bags show a bit of age. I completely understand your desire to restore her, but she is in remarkable shape.


I just want to do the repairs necessary to ensure she stays around for another 65 years.


----------



## mariliz11

Contributing with a what fits in my bag photo. Carrying my MK Mercer gallery bucket bag that fits 2 LV cosmetics pouches, a large zip around wallet, sunglasses, card holder and car keys. I’m a big fan of organizing so the three different compartments make me happy!


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> Contributing with a what fits in my bag photo. Carrying my MK Mercer gallery bucket bag that fits 2 LV cosmetics pouches, a large zip around wallet, sunglasses, card holder and car keys. I’m a big fan of organizing so the three different compartments make me happy!
> View attachment 5087260


This looks great . I love organization too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

mariliz11 said:


> Contributing with a what fits in my bag photo. Carrying my MK Mercer gallery bucket bag that fits 2 LV cosmetics pouches, a large zip around wallet, sunglasses, card holder and car keys. I’m a big fan of organizing so the three different compartments make me happy!
> View attachment 5087260


That fits a LOT!


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> That fits a LOT!


And that’s half full, could definitely fit for example a shawl or scarf covering everything on top


----------



## BowieFan1971

Would love to see a pic/mod shot to see the overall size!


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> Would love to see a pic/mod shot to see the overall size!


My pleasure !


----------



## BowieFan1971

It’s not too big or bulky looking at all! Nice bag! I am impressed! Looks great on you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Dropped the Kelly off at Hermès. I was going to get an another estimate at a high end leather repair ship, but decided to just take it to Hermès. It might cost more, but I thought “if it gets trashed, they will stand behind it. And they should know the best way to repair for best results.” Fingers crossed the bill isn’t ridiculous, since I am keeping her. I should know in 2 weeks or so. They didn’t act like anything that needed done was a particularly big deal and thought it could be handled without sending it to Paris. I guess they have seen worse...

Oh, FYI...my SA said they should be back to full production by the fall.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Raspberry dream


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> My pleasure !
> View attachment 5087294


It looks really nice on you. Very chic!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Raspberry dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087556
> View attachment 5087557
> View attachment 5087566


Love your whole look!


----------



## dcooney4

I had bought a PLG bucket bag off someone before I bought the mulberry. It came the other day and it was quite nice but I love my mulberry more so I am sending it to someone else in my group. Trying to just keep what I love is not easy specially if the bag is not expensive. Closet space however is at a premium so I am being good.


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> Dropped the Kelly off at Hermès. I was going to get an another estimate at a high end leather repair ship, but decided to just take it to Hermès. It might cost more, but I thought “if it gets trashed, they will stand behind it. And they should know the best way to repair for best results.” Fingers crossed the bill isn’t ridiculous, since I am keeping her. I should know in 2 weeks or so. They didn’t act like anything that needed done was a particularly big deal and thought it could be handled without sending it to Paris. I guess they have seen worse...
> 
> Oh, FYI...my SA said they should be back to full production by the fall.


How exciting! Do you feel like they understand your end goal of retaining all the lovely character Ms Kelly has acquired? Can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## BowieFan1971

sherrylynn said:


> How exciting! Do you feel like they understand your end goal of retaining all the lovely character Ms Kelly has acquired? Can't wait to see the end result!


I was pretty clear about what I wanted, so I hope so. We’ll see....fingers crossed!


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5087587
> View attachment 5087588
> View attachment 5087589


What a great bag!


----------



## dcooney4

i I have been wearing a lot of my bags lately even when I dressed super casual like today.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5088378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i I have been wearing a lot of my bags lately even when I dressed super casual like today.


Perfect!


----------



## ElainePG

mariliz11 said:


> My pleasure !
> View attachment 5087294


It really suits you!


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5087587
> View attachment 5087588
> View attachment 5087589


That's so funny… when you showed your first set of photos, I couldn't stop thinking about fruit. And there it is! Yum!!!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5088378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i I have been wearing a lot of my bags lately even when I dressed super casual like today.


Love your look. And the bag dressed up with the twilly is sweet. I have a few H twillies that I never wear… I may pull them out and see what I can accomplish!


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5088378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i I have been wearing a lot of my bags lately even when I dressed super casual like today.


This is adorable! what a lovely little bag and bow.


----------



## ElainePG

Mr. PG are celebrating our anniversary today.   

So excited… we're going out to lunch for the first time in 14 months! It's a favorite restaurant, and they've always had outdoor dining so they know how to do it safely.

Carrying my Balenciaga Town bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG are celebrating our anniversary today.
> 
> So excited… we're going out to lunch for the first time in 14 months! It's a favorite restaurant, and they've always had outdoor dining so they know how to do it safely.
> 
> Carrying my Balenciaga Town bag.
> 
> View attachment 5088540


Happy anniversary!


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG are celebrating our anniversary today.
> 
> So excited… we're going out to lunch for the first time in 14 months! It's a favorite restaurant, and they've always had outdoor dining so they know how to do it safely.
> 
> Carrying my Balenciaga Town bag.
> 
> View attachment 5088540


She is nicely broken in and smooshy. Congratulations on your anniversary, and to heading out!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG are celebrating our anniversary today.
> 
> So excited… we're going out to lunch for the first time in 14 months! It's a favorite restaurant, and they've always had outdoor dining so they know how to do it safely.
> 
> Carrying my Balenciaga Town bag.
> 
> View attachment 5088540


Happy anniversary Elaine! I hope you had a wonderful lunch.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG are celebrating our anniversary today.
> 
> So excited… we're going out to lunch for the first time in 14 months! It's a favorite restaurant, and they've always had outdoor dining so they know how to do it safely.
> 
> Carrying my Balenciaga Town bag.
> 
> View attachment 5088540



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG are celebrating our anniversary today.
> 
> So excited… we're going out to lunch for the first time in 14 months! It's a favorite restaurant, and they've always had outdoor dining so they know how to do it safely.
> 
> Carrying my Balenciaga Town bag.
> 
> View attachment 5088540


Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Happy anniversary!





Kimbashop said:


> She is nicely broken in and smooshy. Congratulations on your anniversary, and to heading out!





More bags said:


> Happy anniversary Elaine! I hope you had a wonderful lunch.


Thank you! I tried to take photos of the fire-roasted artichoke and the berry pie a la mode, but our table was in dappled sun and my shadow kept getting in the way. 

Yumalicious food, fabulous service, and Mr. PG is always great company!   

This typo on the menu had us giggling. I wonder what a flagrant spinach does? Strut down the street in too-tight jeans? Smoke a big fat smelly cigar in a clearly-posted no-smoking zone? Mix the recycling in with the yard waste?


----------



## baghabitz34

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG are celebrating our anniversary today.
> 
> So excited… we're going out to lunch for the first time in 14 months! It's a favorite restaurant, and they've always had outdoor dining so they know how to do it safely.
> 
> Carrying my Balenciaga Town bag.
> 
> View attachment 5088540


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## baghabitz34

My bag & WIMB for today. Loving this MCM Boston! This shade of taupe is such a perfect neutral for me.


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I tried to take photos of the fire-roasted artichoke and the berry pie a la mode, but our table was in dappled sun and my shadow kept getting in the way.
> 
> Yumalicious food, fabulous service, and Mr. PG is always great company!
> 
> This typo on the menu had us giggling. I wonder what a flagrant spinach does? Strut down the street in too-tight jeans? Smoke a big fat smelly cigar in a clearly-posted no-smoking zone? Mix the recycling in with the yard waste?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088705


He ain’t no leafy green, dammit! He ain’t no stinkin KALE, for crissakes! He’s SPINACH, man! Spinach!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG are celebrating our anniversary today.
> 
> So excited… we're going out to lunch for the first time in 14 months! It's a favorite restaurant, and they've always had outdoor dining so they know how to do it safely.
> 
> Carrying my Balenciaga Town bag.
> 
> View attachment 5088540



Congratulations to you and Mr. PG! Enjoy your lunch! Have a great time!


----------



## afroken

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG are celebrating our anniversary today.
> 
> So excited… we're going out to lunch for the first time in 14 months! It's a favorite restaurant, and they've always had outdoor dining so they know how to do it safely.
> 
> Carrying my Balenciaga Town bag.
> 
> View attachment 5088540


Happy Anniversary! Love the bag!


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5088763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag & WIMB for today. Loving this MCM Boston! This shade of taupe is such a perfect neutral for me.


Taupe is such a terrific, versatile neutral. And wow, that little bag holds a TON!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

We booked the flights! Sat Nov 7 to Fri Nov 12!!!!! 5 days in Rome, 4 days in Florence/Tuscany, 4 days in Venice. So excited!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Love your look. And the bag dressed up with the twilly is sweet. I have a few H twillies that I never wear… I may pull them out and see what I can accomplish!


Thank you! My friend gifted me a few a while back. The darker ones I have used. I am now finally able to use the lighter colored ones .


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG are celebrating our anniversary today.
> 
> So excited… we're going out to lunch for the first time in 14 months! It's a favorite restaurant, and they've always had outdoor dining so they know how to do it safely.
> 
> Carrying my Balenciaga Town bag.
> 
> View attachment 5088540


Happy Belated Anniversary! Hope you had a lovely lunch.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5088763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag & WIMB for today. Loving this MCM Boston! This shade of taupe is such a perfect neutral for me.


I love the cheerful Slgs inside the chic neutral bag.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Love your look. And the bag dressed up with the twilly is sweet. I have a few H twillies that I never wear… I may pull them out and see what I can accomplish!


Elaine - you can wear a twilly around your neck. It's cute! Don't make a bow or anything, just a loose knot.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG are celebrating our anniversary today.
> 
> So excited… we're going out to lunch for the first time in 14 months! It's a favorite restaurant, and they've always had outdoor dining so they know how to do it safely.
> 
> Carrying my Balenciaga Town bag.
> 
> View attachment 5088540


Hooray for milestones! Anniversaries! Getting back to normal!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I tried to take photos of the fire-roasted artichoke and the berry pie a la mode, but our table was in dappled sun and my shadow kept getting in the way.
> 
> Yumalicious food, fabulous service, and Mr. PG is always great company!
> 
> This typo on the menu had us giggling. I wonder what a flagrant spinach does? Strut down the street in too-tight jeans? Smoke a big fat smelly cigar in a clearly-posted no-smoking zone? Mix the recycling in with the yard waste?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088705


Your anniversary menu sounds like a lot of fun! So glad you and Mr. ElainePG were able to go out and enjoy your special day! Hugs
@BowieFan1971, I am thrilled you are keeping your kelly and have taken it to Hermes spa! Cannot wait to see the results! Also, suite with balcony in Italy sounds fabulous! Take lots of pics for us pls!
@baghabitz34, I love the taupe bag. The perfect sized neutral! IMO a medium to large sized bag (on me it would be a medium) is flattering bc it makes the person carrying it look and feel skinnier


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> We booked the flights! Sat Nov 7 to Fri Nov 12!!!!! 5 days in Rome, 4 days in Florence/Tuscany, 4 days in Venice. So excited!


Thrilled for you!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Elaine - you can wear a twilly around your neck. It's cute! Don't make a bow or anything, *just a loose knot*.


I'll try it that way. I've probably been too fussy with it.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Hooray for milestones! Anniversaries! Getting back to normal!


In years past we would have at the very least celebrated our anniversary with a little 3-day vacation. This year it was such a small thing… going out to lunch… but we were both flying high!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Thrilled for you!


I meant Nov 7-19. We booked hotels last night...turns out DH is the extravagant one! I am willing to stay in small rooms, planning on being out most of the time. He is the “suite with balcony” guy...just like he will be the one with more bags than me!


----------



## baghabitz34

ElainePG said:


> Taupe is such a terrific, versatile neutral. And wow, that little bag holds a TON!!!


Thanks! I think it’s working well for me because it’s a warm taupe. Finding it easier to pair with my wardrobe. It’s the size of an LV Speedy 30, which is medium size to me but large to others.


dcooney4 said:


> I love the cheerful Slgs inside the chic neutral bag.


Thanks! I love SLGs way too much! I usually like to have a color theme going on with them.


----------



## dcooney4

Had a bit of fun with this little leather pouch. The skull is the size of a quarter.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5089486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a bit of fun with this little leather pouch. The skull is the size of a quarter.



Another masterpiece!


----------



## Kimbashop

baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks! I think it’s working well for me because it’s a warm taupe. Finding it easier to pair with my wardrobe. It’s the size of an LV Speedy 30, which is medium size to me but large to others.
> 
> Thanks! I love SLGs way too much! I usually like to have a color theme going on with them.


I’m a SLG fan too. May I ask what you use your pouches for? That hot pink one looks like a great size.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> We booked the flights! Sat Nov 7 to Fri Nov 12!!!!! 5 days in Rome, 4 days in Florence/Tuscany, 4 days in Venice. So excited!



Wonderful! I´m green with envy!
Make sure to see Siena, too when you are going to Florence. It´s a beautiful city.

Enjoy the nice hotels your DH chose- suite with balcony sounds lush... I can just imagine what it must be like. In our household I do the booking and always go for very basic and economical for not to say cheap...  I save the money to buy nice things... DH prefers to invest in nice/ plenty food.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wonderful! I´m green with envy!
> Make sure to see Siena, too when you are going to Florence. It´s a beautiful city.
> 
> Enjoy the nice hotels your DH chose- suite with balcony sounds lush... I can just imagine what it must be like. In our household I do the booking and always go for very basic and economical for not to say cheap...  I save the money to buy nice things... DH prefers to invest in nice/ plenty food.


We will have time to get out of the city when we stay in Florence. My DH’s uncle, who lived in Italy for a year and has been there numerous times, also mentioned Siena as a must see.  I did the initial choice of hotels, picking the best price/location combo. He was the one who chose the upgraded rooms with a view. So they aren’t grand luxury hotels, but they should be nice. It’s our honeymoon and who knows if we will ever get to go back, so a little extra to have a great experience is worth it. And our flights are all covered by Sky Miles, so the rooms are the biggest expense.

Now, if I can just get him to pack light...


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Another masterpiece!


Your so Kind. Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> We will have time to get out of the city when we stay in Florence. My DH’s uncle, who lived in Italy for a year and has been there numerous times, also mentioned Siena as a must see.  I did the initial choice of hotels, picking the best price/location combo. He was the one who chose the upgraded rooms with a view. So they aren’t grand luxury hotels, but they should be nice. It’s our honeymoon and who knows if we will ever get to go back, so a little extra to have a great experience is worth it. And our flights are all covered by Sky Miles, so the rooms are the biggest expense.
> 
> Now, if I can just get him to pack light...


I am so excited for you. I hope you will have the most wonderful adventure.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I am so excited for you. I hope you will have the most wonderful adventure.


Gotta pinch myself!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> We will have time to get out of the city when we stay in Florence. My DH’s uncle, who lived in Italy for a year and has been there numerous times, also mentioned Siena as a must see.  I did the initial choice of hotels, picking the best price/location combo. He was the one who chose the upgraded rooms with a view. So they aren’t grand luxury hotels, but they should be nice. It’s our honeymoon and who knows if we will ever get to go back, so a little extra to have a great experience is worth it. And our flights are all covered by Sky Miles, so the rooms are the biggest expense.
> 
> *Now, if I can just get him to pack light...*


It took me years & years & YEARS to teach Mr. PG the art of packing light(er)! Hang in there!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## baghabitz34

Kimbashop said:


> I’m a SLG fan too. May I ask what you use your pouches for? That hot pink one looks like a great size.


I use my pouches as catchalls so small items like my eyeglass cleaning stuff, Kleenex, lipgloss, etc aren’t just floating around in my purse.

The hot pink pouch is a Longchamp Le Pliage cuir pouch. They come in several different colors. I also like Longchamp’s Foulonne pouch. That’s the traditional dome shaped pouch. It’s a good size and holds a lot. Both have an interior pocket too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> I use my pouches as catchalls so small items like my eyeglass cleaning stuff, Kleenex, lipgloss, etc aren’t just floating around in my purse.
> 
> The hot pink pouch is a Longchamp Le Pliage cuir pouch. They come in several different colors. I also like Longchamp’s Foulonne pouch. That’s the traditional dome shaped pouch. It’s a good size and holds a lot. Both have an interior pocket too.
> 
> View attachment 5090092


Ooo - that hot pink one is darling!


----------



## Cookiefiend

SLGs (though I just realized I’ve forgotten one!) 
2 Longchamp (the red has a gorgeous leopard lining, the yellow has fun gold trim) and 2 Mulberry (my favorites), 1 Gucci change purse that I’ve never used.


----------



## Kimbashop

baghabitz34 said:


> I use my pouches as catchalls so small items like my eyeglass cleaning stuff, Kleenex, lipgloss, etc aren’t just floating around in my purse.
> 
> The hot pink pouch is a Longchamp Le Pliage cuir pouch. They come in several different colors. I also like Longchamp’s Foulonne pouch. That’s the traditional dome shaped pouch. It’s a good size and holds a lot. Both have an interior pocket too.
> 
> View attachment 5090092


Thanks for sharing. I like the look of both of these pouches, particularly the domed one as it seems like it is a versatile size that would accommodate different bag sizes. Off to Longchamp website ....


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> SLGs (though I just realized I’ve forgotten one!)
> 2 Longchamp (the red has a gorgeous leopard lining, the yellow has fun gold trim) and 2 Mulberry (my favorites), 1 Gucci change purse that I’ve never used.
> View attachment 5090126


such a fun collection. I love the little Gucci coin purse and the Mulberry plaid wallet.


----------



## BowieFan1971

My SLGs...I tried a bunch of different ones, but have settled on these as my favs. All Coach...2 are coated canvas, 1 is leather. Fun color/pattern, leather one is full grain. Card/key/coin pouch, wristlet that holds extra cards/receipts, leather one holds everything else (lip balm and lipstick, Emory boards, blotting paper, tampons, mini measuring tape, pen) Bought them separately secondhand for a total of about $50.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> SLGs (though I just realized I’ve forgotten one!)
> 2 Longchamp (the red has a gorgeous leopard lining, the yellow has fun gold trim) and 2 Mulberry (my favorites), 1 Gucci change purse that I’ve never used.
> View attachment 5090126


These are so pretty! I think I need to add some color into my slgs.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> I use my pouches as catchalls so small items like my eyeglass cleaning stuff, Kleenex, lipgloss, etc aren’t just floating around in my purse.
> 
> The hot pink pouch is a Longchamp Le Pliage cuir pouch. They come in several different colors. I also like Longchamp’s Foulonne pouch. That’s the traditional dome shaped pouch. It’s a good size and holds a lot. Both have an interior pocket too.
> 
> View attachment 5090092


Love these and their quality is amazing.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> My SLGs...I tried a bunch of different ones, but have settled on these as my favs. All Coach...2 are coated canvas, 1 is leather. Fun color/pattern, leather one is full grain. Card/key/coin pouch, wristlet that holds extra cards/receipts, leather one holds everything else (lip balm and lipstick, Emory boards, blotting paper, tampons, mini measuring tape, pen) Bought them separately secondhand for a total of about $50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090161


Love a small pouch.


----------



## dcooney4

Not bag related but I adopted this little guy today. My heart is overflowing.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kimbashop said:


> such a fun collection. I love the little Gucci coin purse and the Mulberry plaid wallet.


Thank you! I bought the Gucci to hold change when we travel... and then we didn’t travel!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> My SLGs...I tried a bunch of different ones, but have settled on these as my favs. All Coach...2 are coated canvas, 1 is leather. Fun color/pattern, leather one is full grain. Card/key/coin pouch, wristlet that holds extra cards/receipts, leather one holds everything else (lip balm and lipstick, Emory boards, blotting paper, tampons, mini measuring tape, pen) Bought them separately secondhand for a total of about $50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090161


Very cute pattern! 


dcooney4 said:


> These are so pretty! I think I need to add some color into my slgs.


Thank you! I love bright SLGs, it helps me find then in a bag - plus they make me happy. ❤️


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5090322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I adopted this little guy today. My heart is overflowing.


zomg - so CUTE! 
Cingratulations!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5090322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I adopted this little guy today. My heart is overflowing.


That. Is. Cuteness. Personified!!!!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5090322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I adopted this little guy today. My heart is overflowing.


Absolutely adorable!   Congrats!


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5090322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I adopted this little guy today. My heart is overflowing.



He is adorable!         Does he have a name yet, or still getting to know him before picking a name? Such a sweet face!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> He is adorable!         Does he have a name yet, or still getting to know him before picking a name? Such a sweet face!


We named him Wyatt. He is such a mush.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> We named him Wyatt. He is such a mush.



Hello, Wyatt!         He sure turned my heart to mush...


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5090322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I adopted this little guy today. My heart is overflowing.


 What a little cutie


----------



## Karenska

BowieFan1971 said:


> We booked the flights! Sat Nov 7 to Fri Nov 12!!!!! 5 days in Rome, 4 days in Florence/Tuscany, 4 days in Venice. So excited!


Yay, BowieFan!! Travelling to Bella Italia!! Congratulazioni!!


----------



## Karenska

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5090322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I adopted this little guy today. My heart is overflowing.


! Wyatt, lil man. Soooooo sweet. Welcome, Wyatt, and congratulations to all in dcooney’s family.


----------



## Karenska

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5090322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I adopted this little guy today. My heart is overflowing.


I love how body parts have to grow into other body parts ! His ears are quite adorably large for that  exquisite lil face.


----------



## momasaurus

baghabitz34 said:


> I use my pouches as catchalls so small items like my eyeglass cleaning stuff, Kleenex, lipgloss, etc aren’t just floating around in my purse.
> 
> The hot pink pouch is a Longchamp Le Pliage cuir pouch. They come in several different colors. I also like Longchamp’s Foulonne pouch. That’s the traditional dome shaped pouch. It’s a good size and holds a lot. Both have an interior pocket too.
> 
> View attachment 5090092


I love pouches!


----------



## momasaurus

I’ve been trying to use all my bags now that I’m out and about more. Went to a scarf ladies garden luncheon yesterday, so had to bring the Garden Party. Inside were a sweater (the train is always freezing, although outside temp was 80F), a ziploc bag with scarves for the “show and tell” portion of the afternoon, BV pink wallet, pink Bastia, crappy black makeup pouch, Moleskin 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
datebook, keys floating around (I need a pouch or clip for them), phone charger, phone, 2 masks, small water bottle.


----------



## mariliz11

Some of my favorite SLGs - the ones I currently use and transfer from bag to bag: LV by the pool mini pochette, LV Damier Ebene and vernis key pouches, LV florentine pouch and Valentino Rockstud card holder. I’m mostly a brown and pink fan!


----------



## Jereni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks! I'm rocking another casual shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085996



Also a lovey color!




SouthernPurseGal said:


> Raspberry dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087556
> View attachment 5087557
> View attachment 5087566



Ugh it’s just so gorgeous. It’s literally my dream pink. 



dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5090322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I adopted this little guy today. My heart is overflowing.



Omg congrats! He’s so cute. He looks almost exactly like our little Gus did when he was a baby. We need you to document his entire kittenhood on here!

I’ve been falling behind on the thread more regularly lately, partly due to busy times at work and partly because I’m trying develop a different hobby than looking at bag porn.

@BowieFan1971 that’s so exciting about your Italy trip! Can’t wait to hear about it. I went to Italy in 2006 but just Venice and Rome, would love to do a longer, broader trip at some point.

Had a bit of a travel heartbreak last weekend. DH and I had planned a 4-day trip to Tucson as we are looking at moving there in a few years. First vacation since COVID. Booked a nice room at a resort and I was looking forward to pool time, mountain views, and sunsets... At 6pm the evening before the flight out, he leaned over and somehow hurt his back and we had to cancel the whole thing.

Fortunately he’s fine, and after hours on the phone we were able to move our reservation and get a flight credit so that’s good. But I’d been really excited for the trip and it was a little soul crushing lol.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> He ain’t no leafy green, dammit! He ain’t no stinkin KALE, for crissakes! He’s SPINACH, man! Spinach!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> SLGs (though I just realized I’ve forgotten one!)
> 2 Longchamp (the red has a gorgeous leopard lining, the yellow has fun gold trim) and 2 Mulberry (my favorites), 1 Gucci change purse that I’ve never used.
> View attachment 5090126


Oh, how sweet! I remember when you got the plaid Mulberry. Do you still like it?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5090322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I adopted this little guy today. My heart is overflowing.


I just wanna reach into my screen and pet him! Such a cute guy … and what big soulful eyes!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> We named him Wyatt. He is such a mush.


After Andrew? Or Earp?


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I’ve been trying to use all my bags now that I’m out and about more. Went to a scarf ladies garden luncheon yesterday, so had to bring the Garden Party. Inside were a sweater (the train is always freezing, although outside temp was 80F), a ziploc bag with scarves for the “show and tell” portion of the afternoon, BV pink wallet, pink Bastia, crappy black makeup pouch, Moleskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> datebook, keys floating around (I need a pouch or clip for them), phone charger, phone, 2 masks, small water bottle.


The scarf luncheon sounds wonderful. It's been a long time!


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Had a bit of a travel heartbreak last weekend. DH and I had planned a 4-day trip to Tucson as we are looking at moving there in a few years. First vacation since COVID. Booked a nice room at a resort and I was looking forward to pool time, mountain views, and sunsets... At 6pm the evening before the flight out, he leaned over and somehow hurt his back and we had to cancel the whole thing.
> 
> Fortunately he’s fine, and after hours on the phone we were able to move our reservation and get a flight credit so that’s good. But I’d been really excited for the trip and it was a little soul crushing lol.


Oh, I'm so sorry you had to cancel your trip. How frustrating. And you must have been really frightened for your DH until his back pain resolved.

I hope you can reschedule sooner rather than later. A vacation (especially at a resort, to be pampered) would definitely be uplifting.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> Also a lovey color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh it’s just so gorgeous. It’s literally my dream pink.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg congrats! He’s so cute. He looks almost exactly like our little Gus did when he was a baby. We need you to document his entire kittenhood on here!
> 
> I’ve been falling behind on the thread more regularly lately, partly due to busy times at work and partly because I’m trying develop a different hobby than looking at bag porn.
> 
> @BowieFan1971 that’s so exciting about your Italy trip! Can’t wait to hear about it. I went to Italy in 2006 but just Venice and Rome, would love to do a longer, broader trip at some point.
> 
> Had a bit of a travel heartbreak last weekend. DH and I had planned a 4-day trip to Tucson as we are looking at moving there in a few years. First vacation since COVID. Booked a nice room at a resort and I was looking forward to pool time, mountain views, and sunsets... At 6pm the evening before the flight out, he leaned over and somehow hurt his back and we had to cancel the whole thing.
> 
> Fortunately he’s fine, and after hours on the phone we were able to move our reservation and get a flight credit so that’s good. But I’d been really excited for the trip and it was a little soul crushing lol.


Oh no! While I’m glad your DH is okay, I am so sorry about your Tucson trip and hope you can pick another date soon! 
@dcooney4, congrats on Wyatt! He’s a cutie! 
@momasaurus, agree with @ElainePG that it’s so nice to do something normal like a scarf meet! Like regular times pre covid! I love your shoes

DH and I are having some issues re the electric amp into our new place, so we are probably facing a serious delay in starting our year long renovation, but as a sort of consolation, our architect gave us a rendering for our new dressing room, hopefully for June 2022 . There will be no black edging on the bottom of the cabinetry.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Also a lovey color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh it’s just so gorgeous. It’s literally my dream pink.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg congrats! He’s so cute. He looks almost exactly like our little Gus did when he was a baby. We need you to document his entire kittenhood on here!
> 
> I’ve been falling behind on the thread more regularly lately, partly due to busy times at work and partly because I’m trying develop a different hobby than looking at bag porn.
> 
> @BowieFan1971 that’s so exciting about your Italy trip! Can’t wait to hear about it. I went to Italy in 2006 but just Venice and Rome, would love to do a longer, broader trip at some point.
> 
> Had a bit of a travel heartbreak last weekend. DH and I had planned a 4-day trip to Tucson as we are looking at moving there in a few years. First vacation since COVID. Booked a nice room at a resort and I was looking forward to pool time, mountain views, and sunsets... At 6pm the evening before the flight out, he leaned over and somehow hurt his back and we had to cancel the whole thing.
> 
> Fortunately he’s fine, and after hours on the phone we were able to move our reservation and get a flight credit so that’s good. But I’d been really excited for the trip and it was a little soul crushing lol.


Sorry to hear about your DH and trip. Hope it is all good for getting to go again soon!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5090322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I adopted this little guy today. My heart is overflowing.


 That face!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Had a bit of a travel heartbreak last weekend. DH and I had planned a 4-day trip to Tucson as we are looking at moving there in a few years. First vacation since COVID. Booked a nice room at a resort and I was looking forward to pool time, mountain views, and sunsets... At 6pm the evening before the flight out, he leaned over and somehow hurt his back and we had to cancel the whole thing.
> 
> Fortunately he’s fine, and after hours on the phone we were able to move our reservation and get a flight credit so that’s good. But I’d been really excited for the trip and it was a little soul crushing lol.


How frustrating for both of you. I hope you get to take your trip soon and glad that you were able to rebook things.


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> Oh no! While I’m glad your DH is okay, I am so sorry about your Tucson trip and hope you can pick another date soon!
> @dcooney4, congrats on Wyatt! He’s a cutie!
> @momasaurus, agree with @ElainePG that it’s so nice to do something normal like a scarf meet! Like regular times pre covid! I love your shoes
> 
> DH and I are having some issues re the electric amp into our new place, so we are probably facing a serious delay in starting our year long renovation, but as a sort of consolation, our architect gave us a rendering for our new dressing room, hopefully for June 2022 . There will be no black edging on the bottom of the cabinetry.
> View attachment 5091005


This will be an incredible dressing room! (How will you manage to wait until June 2022?)


----------



## 880

ElainePG said:


> This will be an incredible dressing room! (How will you manage to wait until June 2022?)


Thanks! We have no choice but to wait (it will work out eventually


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> The scarf luncheon sounds wonderful. It's been a long time!


Our numbers were reduced because of everything, but enthusiasm was HIGH.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> Oh no! While I’m glad your DH is okay, I am so sorry about your Tucson trip and hope you can pick another date soon!
> @dcooney4, congrats on Wyatt! He’s a cutie!
> @momasaurus, agree with @ElainePG that it’s so nice to do something normal like a scarf meet! Like regular times pre covid! I love your shoes
> 
> DH and I are having some issues re the electric amp into our new place, so we are probably facing a serious delay in starting our year long renovation, but as a sort of consolation, our architect gave us a rendering for our new dressing room, hopefully for June 2022 . There will be no black edging on the bottom of the cabinetry.
> View attachment 5091005


Thanks. I loooooove these shoes from Bernie Mev.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Also a lovey color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh it’s just so gorgeous. It’s literally my dream pink.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg congrats! He’s so cute. He looks almost exactly like our little Gus did when he was a baby. We need you to document his entire kittenhood on here!
> 
> I’ve been falling behind on the thread more regularly lately, partly due to busy times at work and partly because I’m trying develop a different hobby than looking at bag porn.
> 
> @BowieFan1971 that’s so exciting about your Italy trip! Can’t wait to hear about it. I went to Italy in 2006 but just Venice and Rome, would love to do a longer, broader trip at some point.
> 
> Had a bit of a travel heartbreak last weekend. DH and I had planned a 4-day trip to Tucson as we are looking at moving there in a few years. First vacation since COVID. Booked a nice room at a resort and I was looking forward to pool time, mountain views, and sunsets... At 6pm the evening before the flight out, he leaned over and somehow hurt his back and we had to cancel the whole thing.
> 
> Fortunately he’s fine, and after hours on the phone we were able to move our reservation and get a flight credit so that’s good. But I’d been really excited for the trip and it was a little soul crushing lol.



Oh no! I'm so sorry. HUGS!


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> Oh no! While I’m glad your DH is okay, I am so sorry about your Tucson trip and hope you can pick another date soon!
> @dcooney4, congrats on Wyatt! He’s a cutie!
> @momasaurus, agree with @ElainePG that it’s so nice to do something normal like a scarf meet! Like regular times pre covid! I love your shoes
> 
> DH and I are having some issues re the electric amp into our new place, so we are probably facing a serious delay in starting our year long renovation, but as a sort of consolation, our architect gave us a rendering for our new dressing room, hopefully for June 2022 . There will be no black edging on the bottom of the cabinetry.
> View attachment 5091005


This is amazing. I have never seen a dressing room like it. Can't wait to see what it looks like fully stocked!


----------



## 880

Kimbashop said:


> This is amazing. I have never seen a dressing room like it. Can't wait to see what it looks like fully stocked!


Thank you so much!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Not bag related but I adopted this little guy today. My heart is overflowing.


I cannot take this level of cuteness! ZOMG!


----------



## jblended

I'm so far behind on the thread. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## dcooney4

Karenska said:


> I love how body parts have to grow into other body parts ! His ears are quite adorably large for that  exquisite lil face.


Thank you! he is ten weeks old. So quite a funny little fellow.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I’ve been trying to use all my bags now that I’m out and about more. Went to a scarf ladies garden luncheon yesterday, so had to bring the Garden Party. Inside were a sweater (the train is always freezing, although outside temp was 80F), a ziploc bag with scarves for the “show and tell” portion of the afternoon, BV pink wallet, pink Bastia, crappy black makeup pouch, Moleskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> datebook, keys floating around (I need a pouch or clip for them), phone charger, phone, 2 masks, small water bottle.


Hope you had a fantastic time. Love the bag and wallet, but I also love your shoes.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> Some of my favorite SLGs - the ones I currently use and transfer from bag to bag: LV by the pool mini pochette, LV Damier Ebene and vernis key pouches, LV florentine pouch and Valentino Rockstud card holder. I’m mostly a brown and pink fan!
> View attachment 5090865


Beautiful slgs! That vernis pouch really talks to me.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Also a lovey color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh it’s just so gorgeous. It’s literally my dream pink.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg congrats! He’s so cute. He looks almost exactly like our little Gus did when he was a baby. We need you to document his entire kittenhood on here!
> 
> I’ve been falling behind on the thread more regularly lately, partly due to busy times at work and partly because I’m trying develop a different hobby than looking at bag porn.
> 
> @BowieFan1971 that’s so exciting about your Italy trip! Can’t wait to hear about it. I went to Italy in 2006 but just Venice and Rome, would love to do a longer, broader trip at some point.
> 
> Had a bit of a travel heartbreak last weekend. DH and I had planned a 4-day trip to Tucson as we are looking at moving there in a few years. First vacation since COVID. Booked a nice room at a resort and I was looking forward to pool time, mountain views, and sunsets... At 6pm the evening before the flight out, he leaned over and somehow hurt his back and we had to cancel the whole thing.
> 
> Fortunately he’s fine, and after hours on the phone we were able to move our reservation and get a flight credit so that’s good. But I’d been really excited for the trip and it was a little soul crushing lol.


Thanks for the kitten love. I am sorry you missed out on your trip. Glad he is feeling better and that you still get to go.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> After Andrew? Or Earp?


My son came up with the name, but for me I thought of Andrew Wyeth  and the dog on the bed.  He doesn't like the fluffy bed I bought him . He likes my bed just like the painting but then he was running around with his toy like a crazy bandit so perhaps a bit of Earp too. lol Even though Wyeth is not exactly Wyatt but that was my thought process.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Oh no! While I’m glad your DH is okay, I am so sorry about your Tucson trip and hope you can pick another date soon!
> @dcooney4, congrats on Wyatt! He’s a cutie!
> @momasaurus, agree with @ElainePG that it’s so nice to do something normal like a scarf meet! Like regular times pre covid! I love your shoes
> 
> DH and I are having some issues re the electric amp into our new place, so we are probably facing a serious delay in starting our year long renovation, but as a sort of consolation, our architect gave us a rendering for our new dressing room, hopefully for June 2022 . There will be no black edging on the bottom of the cabinetry.
> View attachment 5091005


It will be fabulous when it is done. It is hard to wait when construction is being done, but it will be well worth it. Thanks for the kitten love.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Hope you had a fantastic time. Love the bag and wallet, but I also love your shoes.


Thanks so much - it was great to see everyone and see a parade of scarves that other people collect! And there was one other Garden Party also.


----------



## Jereni

880 said:


> Oh no! While I’m glad your DH is okay, I am so sorry about your Tucson trip and hope you can pick another date soon!
> @dcooney4, congrats on Wyatt! He’s a cutie!
> @momasaurus, agree with @ElainePG that it’s so nice to do something normal like a scarf meet! Like regular times pre covid! I love your shoes
> 
> DH and I are having some issues re the electric amp into our new place, so we are probably facing a serious delay in starting our year long renovation, but as a sort of consolation, our architect gave us a rendering for our new dressing room, hopefully for June 2022 . There will be no black edging on the bottom of the cabinetry.
> View attachment 5091005


DUDE. That looks like it will be amazing! I can’t wait to see the finished product.



dcooney4 said:


> My son came up with the name, but for me I thought of Andrew Wyeth  and the dog on the bed.  He doesn't like the fluffy bed I bought him . He likes my bed just like the painting but then he was running around with his toy like a crazy bandit so perhaps a bit of Earp too. lol Even though Wyeth is not exactly Wyatt but that was my thought process.



Awww, of course he likes the bed better - you are in it!

My experience with my cats has been that they rarely like the beds or any larger things I buy for them - they like to adopt a spot where you have been sitting because it smells like you.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I'm so far behind on the thread. I hope everyone is doing well!



It´s so nice to see you post here! I´m fine and I really hope you are, too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Speaking of SLG´s....
Here´s my Dior Karenina long wallet in the wild. I´m so proud of myself to actually use it and not keep it for Sunday best.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

...and where there´s one Karenina wallet... 
this one just arrived in the mail- a typical SpiDior purchase: a bit run down, but cheap. 
I´m currently trying to fix it up a bit as usual making things worse, but I know this is the stage that has to come before everything falls into place. Here´s what it arrived like. The seller even underwent the effort to edit her classifieds listing after I had decided to buy it and had already paid by adding "distinct traces of wear"- well, I already noticed them in the photos. 







When I bought it I thought I might change the colour, but meanwhile I doubt I´ll do that. The brown will be really nice and rich once conditioned properly and the wallet smells divine.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

..and a bit of cuteness and maybe entertainment for Wyeth:
our 3 male mice Cheerio, Milky Way and BB (Butter Bisquit) chilling peacefully.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I totally get this! My tendency is to be Little Mary Sunshine… keep everyone around me happy & smiling. Which is ordinarily easy for me, since I'm pretty upbeat myself. But this past year has made the color go out of my life. I've even had to force myself to tie an H scarf around my neck.
> *
> I'm starting to see (major insight coming up!) that making myself fully responsible for other peoples' happiness at the expense of my own energy is counterproductive. Not good for me, not good for them.*
> 
> So I'm puttering along, being happy when there's something to be happy about, but allowing as how this isn't a happy time… in our family, and in the world.


so insightful!



Cookiefiend said:


> I do the same and frankly - lately things have been a giant ****e-storm. Three deaths in less than a month is just too damn many.
> So - watching Coco roll in the warm grass? Makes me happy.
> Dead-heading the lavender on a beautiful day? Makes me happy.
> Unwrapping an extraordinary scarf? Makes me happy.


I’m sorry to hear about your losses. 
I am glad you’re still able to celebrate joyful moments.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Snapped a quick picture before it gets  to dark. My niece got delayed so I didn’t have to wait to take a bag shot. Lol. It is prettier in real life and has a removable long shoulder strap too.
> 
> View attachment 5083888


Congratulations dc, I remember when you were looking at this bag earlier.


Cookiefiend said:


> What fits in my purse today:
> View attachment 5085817
> 
> The usual suspects, and lunch!


It looks yummy!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks! I'm rocking another casual shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085996


Great spring colour!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Had her out and about...I think she is more user friendly than I thought. Might leave the sangles at beer the flap on days I know I will be opening and closing her more. Going on Wednesday to see about restoration. And the DH is totally ok...we are negotiating. He gets no flak for his boat costing more than the original budget and I get the bag. Restoration is on me, though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086117
> View attachment 5086118


Stunning, I love the colour!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Raspberry dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087556
> View attachment 5087557
> View attachment 5087566


What a gorgeous colour, this bag looks amazing on you!


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5088378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i I have been wearing a lot of my bags lately even when I dressed super casual like today.


The leather looks fantastic. What a great look, I like your scarf.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I tried to take photos of the fire-roasted artichoke and the berry pie a la mode, but our table was in dappled sun and my shadow kept getting in the way.
> 
> Yumalicious food, fabulous service, and Mr. PG is always great company!
> 
> This typo on the menu had us giggling. I wonder what a flagrant spinach does? Strut down the street in too-tight jeans? Smoke a big fat smelly cigar in a clearly-posted no-smoking zone? Mix the recycling in with the yard waste?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088705





baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5088763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag & WIMB for today. Loving this MCM Boston! This shade of taupe is such a perfect neutral for me.


I love taupe bags and bright SLGs.


BowieFan1971 said:


> We booked the flights! Sat Nov 7 to Fri Nov 12!!!!! 5 days in Rome, 4 days in Florence/Tuscany, 4 days in Venice. So excited!


 Congratulations on your trip!!!


----------



## Karenska

baghabitz34 said:


> I use my pouches as catchalls so small items like my eyeglass cleaning stuff, Kleenex, lipgloss, etc aren’t just floating around in my purse.
> 
> The hot pink pouch is a Longchamp Le Pliage cuir pouch. They come in several different colors. I also like Longchamp’s Foulonne pouch. That’s the traditional dome shaped pouch. It’s a good size and holds a lot. Both have an interior pocket too.
> 
> View attachment 5090092


These are so pretty and I just love Longchamps.  Must look for these.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5089486
> 
> 
> Had a bit of fun with this little leather pouch. The skull is the size of a quarter.


I‘s amazing, all the detail!


ElainePG said:


> It took me years & years & YEARS to teach Mr. PG the art of packing light(er)! Hang in there!


Eeeek, kudos to you on your patience and persistence!


----------



## Karenska

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Raspberry dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087556
> View attachment 5087557
> View attachment 5087566


What a beautiful color! So stylish.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> I use my pouches as catchalls so small items like my eyeglass cleaning stuff, Kleenex, lipgloss, etc aren’t just floating around in my purse.
> 
> The hot pink pouch is a Longchamp Le Pliage cuir pouch. They come in several different colors. I also like Longchamp’s Foulonne pouch. That’s the traditional dome shaped pouch. It’s a good size and holds a lot. Both have an interior pocket too.
> 
> View attachment 5090092


Great colours.


Cookiefiend said:


> SLGs (though I just realized I’ve forgotten one!)
> 2 Longchamp (the red has a gorgeous leopard lining, the yellow has fun gold trim) and 2 Mulberry (my favorites), 1 Gucci change purse that I’ve never used.
> View attachment 5090126


I love your SLGs, your blue Mulberry is my favourite.


BowieFan1971 said:


> My SLGs...I tried a bunch of different ones, but have settled on these as my favs. All Coach...2 are coated canvas, 1 is leather. Fun color/pattern, leather one is full grain. Card/key/coin pouch, wristlet that holds extra cards/receipts, leather one holds everything else (lip balm and lipstick, Emory boards, blotting paper, tampons, mini measuring tape, pen) Bought them separately secondhand for a total of about $50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090161


Cute pattern!


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5090322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I adopted this little guy today. My heart is overflowing.


Wyatt is adorable!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> I’ve been trying to use all my bags now that I’m out and about more. Went to a scarf ladies garden luncheon yesterday, so had to bring the Garden Party. Inside were a sweater (the train is always freezing, although outside temp was 80F), a ziploc bag with scarves for the “show and tell” portion of the afternoon, BV pink wallet, pink Bastia, crappy black makeup pouch, Moleskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> datebook, keys floating around (I need a pouch or clip for them), phone charger, phone, 2 masks, small water bottle.


Gorgeous bag, SLGs, shoes and how lovely - a scarf meetup!  


mariliz11 said:


> Some of my favorite SLGs - the ones I currently use and transfer from bag to bag: LV by the pool mini pochette, LV Damier Ebene and vernis key pouches, LV florentine pouch and Valentino Rockstud card holder. I’m mostly a brown and pink fan!
> View attachment 5090865


These are so pretty!


Jereni said:


> Had a bit of a travel heartbreak last weekend. DH and I had planned a 4-day trip to Tucson as we are looking at moving there in a few years. First vacation since COVID. Booked a nice room at a resort and I was looking forward to pool time, mountain views, and sunsets... At 6pm the evening before the flight out, he leaned over and somehow hurt his back and we had to cancel the whole thing.
> 
> Fortunately he’s fine, and after hours on the phone we were able to move our reservation and get a flight credit so that’s good. But I’d been really excited for the trip and it was a little soul crushing lol.


I’m glad your DH is okay. Sorry to hear about the trip disappointment.


ElainePG said:


> View attachment 5090920


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> DH and I are having some issues re the electric amp into our new place, so we are probably facing a serious delay in starting our year long renovation, but as a sort of consolation, our architect gave us a rendering for our new dressing room, hopefully for June 2022 . There will be no black edging on the bottom of the cabinetry.
> View attachment 5091005


Sorry to hear about the wiring challenges. Your dressing room rendering looks amazing!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of SLG´s....
> Here´s my Dior Karenina long wallet in the wild. I´m so proud of myself to actually use it and not keep it for Sunday best.
> 
> View attachment 5091928


Oooh, all of that luscious leather! Congratulations on your newest wallet addition, too.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> ..and a bit of cuteness and maybe entertainment for Wyeth:
> our 3 male mice Cheerio, Milky Way and BB (Butter Bisquit) chilling peacefully.
> 
> View attachment 5091934


I love their names.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Congratulations dc, I remember when you were looking at this bag earlier.
> 
> It looks yummy!
> 
> Great spring colour!
> 
> Stunning, I love the colour!


Thank you! I was so delighted when I found it in the midnight color.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> I‘s amazing, all the detail!
> 
> Eeeek, kudos to you on your patience and persistence!


Thank you! I had to buy some tiny brushes in order to work this tiny.


----------



## dcooney4

This month I had quite a bit of movement. Once I bought the Mulberry bucket { Small Hampstead } I decided not to keep  buckets I had gotten else where . So since they came in and back out the same month I won't be counting those this month. I had three bags in , the mothers day RL bag, Funky Canyon Mini from PLG, and then the Mulberry , I put some others up for sale to keep  things the same. I finally sold three . I was hoping the consignment shop would sell some but those are not moving ,so I did some myself. I feel better when I have open spaces in the shelves.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> I’ve been trying to use all my bags now that I’m out and about more. Went to a scarf ladies garden luncheon yesterday, so had to bring the Garden Party. Inside were a sweater (the train is always freezing, although outside temp was 80F), a ziploc bag with scarves for the “show and tell” portion of the afternoon, BV pink wallet, pink Bastia, crappy black makeup pouch, Moleskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> datebook, keys floating around (I need a pouch or clip for them), phone charger, phone, 2 masks, small water bottle.


I love this green GP! 
And that must have been a fun party! 


ElainePG said:


> Oh, how sweet! I remember when you got the plaid Mulberry. Do you still like it?


I do, very much so! 


More bags said:


> Great colours.
> 
> I love your SLGs, your blue Mulberry is my favourite.
> 
> Cute pattern!
> 
> Wyatt is adorable!


Thank you, it’s my favorite as well!
I moved into the red Longchamp (it was out so why not?), it’s much larger than the Mulberry. I have the red LC listed for that reason... even though I really do like it!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Gorgeous bag, SLGs, shoes and how lovely - a scarf meetup!
> 
> These are so pretty!
> 
> I’m glad your DH is okay. Sorry to hear about the trip disappointment.


Thanks so much - it was a really fun day.


Cookiefiend said:


> I love this green GP!
> And that must have been a fun party!
> 
> I do, very much so!
> 
> Thank you, it’s my favorite as well!
> I moved into the red Longchamp (it was out so why not?), it’s much larger than the Mulberry. I have the red LC listed for that reason... even though I really do like it!


Thanks, Cookie. It's navy inside (I looooove green and blue together). One of the gals who carried her GP (bronze? braise? interesting unidentified color) said she used to have the same green/blue bag. I got mine from Japan so it probably wasn't the exact same one LOL.


----------



## jblended

I've got pages and pages to read of everyone's posts! Sorry that I'm still not caught up, but I'm happy to see that the thread is active. Hopefully that means everyone is enjoying shopping their own as we all start to get out into the world ever so slightly. 



dcooney4 said:


> This month I had quite a bit of movement.


I recall the last time I checked in you'd let go of 8 bags or something! It's not an easy thing to do, releasing a big chunk all at once, so well done! 

I've had unexpected movement in my closet as well. I got 2 bags gifted to me this month- one went straight to my mum, the other is all mine. And one of my bags that I'd given to my mum a couple of months ago has made its way back to me. It's like musical chairs in our bag closets, lol.

Here's a pic of my latest addition (a belated birthday gift from my siblings). It's a small WOC, though it looks larger in the pictures. My own picture does not do it justice and has entirely altered the colour, so I'm including a pic from online that shows the true colour of the bag (the pic with the lady posing with it).
I love the silver hardware because it looks like razor blades. Been playing with how I'd style it, and it's really easy paired with jeans and a tee. It also works well with all the colours I usually wear- blue, grey, white, black. It's an excellent edgy pop, completely unlike the other bags in my collection. I'm very happy! 
I'm still in quarantine so I won't get the chance to use it anytime soon, but I look forward to grabbing it the next time I got out.







Edit: skimming the thread and trying to catch up a little bit...sorry if I miss anyone out in this update...

@880 love your new closet rendering!
@BowieFan1971 congrats on the gorgeous Kelly and so happy you're loving it.
@Jereni sorry about your trip. It'll be amazing when you do eventually go.
@cowgirlsboots Thank you so much for the warm welcome back! I love your new Dior wallet and can't wait to see an update after you have given it some TLC.
@Cookiefiend I adore both your Mulberry wallets!
@ElainePG OMG! You went out *and* you wore a bag! Wow, just remembering you preparing for your surgery...how amazing is it that you can carry a bag again! I'm so happy for you! Wishing you a belated happy anniversary!


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> This month I had quite a bit of movement. Once I bought the Mulberry bucket { Small Hampstead } I decided not to keep  buckets I had gotten else where . So since they came in and back out the same month I won't be counting those this month. I had three bags in , the mothers day RL bag, Funky Canyon Mini from PLG, and then the Mulberry , I put some others up for sale to keep  things the same. I finally sold three . I was hoping the consignment shop would sell some but those are not moving ,so I did some myself. I feel better when I have open spaces in the shelves.


I got movement too this month! We went to our summer house and I discovered some great Prada and LV pieces (bags and shoes) I had left there just because I never wore them but didn't want to give away either (before I discovered listing unused items for sale). For some reason they became a hit and I'm happy they will find a new place and owner!


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> I got movement too this month! We went to our summer house and I discovered some great Prada and LV pieces (bags and shoes) I had left there just because I never wore them but didn't want to give away either (before I discovered listing unused items for sale). For some reason they became a hit and I'm happy they will find a new place and owner!


That is the best news.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I've got pages and pages to read of everyone's posts! Sorry that I'm still not caught up, but I'm happy to see that the thread is active. Hopefully that means everyone is enjoying shopping their own as we all start to get out into the world ever so slightly.
> 
> 
> I recall the last time I checked in you'd let go of 8 bags or something! It's not an easy thing to do, releasing a big chunk all at once, so well done!
> 
> I've had unexpected movement in my closet as well. I got 2 bags gifted to me this month- one went straight to my mum, the other is all mine. And one of my bags that I'd given to my mum a couple of months ago has made its way back to me. It's like musical chairs in our bag closets, lol.
> 
> Here's a pic of my latest addition (a belated birthday gift from my siblings). It's a small WOC, though it looks larger in the pictures. My own picture does not do it justice and has entirely altered the colour, so I'm including a pic from online that shows the true colour of the bag (the pic with the lady posing with it).
> I love the silver hardware because it looks like razor blades. Been playing with how I'd style it, and it's really easy paired with jeans and a tee. It also works well with all the colours I usually wear- blue, grey, white, black. It's an excellent edgy pop, completely unlike the other bags in my collection. I'm very happy!
> I'm still in quarantine so I won't get the chance to use it anytime soon, but I look forward to grabbing it the next time I got out.
> 
> View attachment 5093225
> 
> View attachment 5093228
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: skimming the thread and trying to catch up a little bit...sorry if I miss anyone out in this update...
> 
> @880 love your new closet rendering!
> @BowieFan1971 congrats on the gorgeous Kelly and so happy you're loving it.
> @Jereni sorry about your trip. It'll be amazing when you do eventually go.
> @cowgirlsboots Thank you so much for the warm welcome back! I love your new Dior wallet and can't wait to see an update after you have given it some TLC.
> @Cookiefiend I adore both your Mulberry wallets!
> @ElainePG OMG! You went out *and* you wore a bag! Wow, just remembering you preparing for your surgery...how amazing is it that you can carry a bag again! I'm so happy for you! Wishing you a belated happy anniversary!


That is such a lovely and cheerful bag. I love the design too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> I've got pages and pages to read of everyone's posts! Sorry that I'm still not caught up, but I'm happy to see that the thread is active. Hopefully that means everyone is enjoying shopping their own as we all start to get out into the world ever so slightly.
> 
> 
> I recall the last time I checked in you'd let go of 8 bags or something! It's not an easy thing to do, releasing a big chunk all at once, so well done!
> 
> I've had unexpected movement in my closet as well. I got 2 bags gifted to me this month- one went straight to my mum, the other is all mine. And one of my bags that I'd given to my mum a couple of months ago has made its way back to me. It's like musical chairs in our bag closets, lol.
> 
> Here's a pic of my latest addition (a belated birthday gift from my siblings). It's a small WOC, though it looks larger in the pictures. My own picture does not do it justice and has entirely altered the colour, so I'm including a pic from online that shows the true colour of the bag (the pic with the lady posing with it).
> I love the silver hardware because it looks like razor blades. Been playing with how I'd style it, and it's really easy paired with jeans and a tee. It also works well with all the colours I usually wear- blue, grey, white, black. It's an excellent edgy pop, completely unlike the other bags in my collection. I'm very happy!
> I'm still in quarantine so I won't get the chance to use it anytime soon, but I look forward to grabbing it the next time I got out.
> 
> View attachment 5093225
> 
> View attachment 5093228
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: skimming the thread and trying to catch up a little bit...sorry if I miss anyone out in this update...
> 
> @880 love your new closet rendering!
> @BowieFan1971 congrats on the gorgeous Kelly and so happy you're loving it.
> @Jereni sorry about your trip. It'll be amazing when you do eventually go.
> @cowgirlsboots Thank you so much for the warm welcome back! I love your new Dior wallet and can't wait to see an update after you have given it some TLC.
> @Cookiefiend I adore both your Mulberry wallets!
> @ElainePG OMG! You went out *and* you wore a bag! Wow, just remembering you preparing for your surgery...how amazing is it that you can carry a bag again! I'm so happy for you! Wishing you a belated happy anniversary!


Love the color of your WOC!!!! Hope you are doing ok...glad to hear from you.


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> I've got pages and pages to read of everyone's posts! Sorry that I'm still not caught up, but I'm happy to see that the thread is active. Hopefully that means everyone is enjoying shopping their own as we all start to get out into the world ever so slightly.
> 
> 
> I recall the last time I checked in you'd let go of 8 bags or something! It's not an easy thing to do, releasing a big chunk all at once, so well done!
> 
> I've had unexpected movement in my closet as well. I got 2 bags gifted to me this month- one went straight to my mum, the other is all mine. And one of my bags that I'd given to my mum a couple of months ago has made its way back to me. It's like musical chairs in our bag closets, lol.
> 
> Here's a pic of my latest addition (a belated birthday gift from my siblings). It's a small WOC, though it looks larger in the pictures. My own picture does not do it justice and has entirely altered the colour, so I'm including a pic from online that shows the true colour of the bag (the pic with the lady posing with it).
> I love the silver hardware because it looks like razor blades. Been playing with how I'd style it, and it's really easy paired with jeans and a tee. It also works well with all the colours I usually wear- blue, grey, white, black. It's an excellent edgy pop, completely unlike the other bags in my collection. I'm very happy!
> I'm still in quarantine so I won't get the chance to use it anytime soon, but I look forward to grabbing it the next time I got out.
> 
> View attachment 5093225
> 
> View attachment 5093228
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: skimming the thread and trying to catch up a little bit...sorry if I miss anyone out in this update...
> 
> @880 love your new closet rendering!
> @BowieFan1971 congrats on the gorgeous Kelly and so happy you're loving it.
> @Jereni sorry about your trip. It'll be amazing when you do eventually go.
> @cowgirlsboots Thank you so much for the warm welcome back! I love your new Dior wallet and can't wait to see an update after you have given it some TLC.
> @Cookiefiend I adore both your Mulberry wallets!
> @ElainePG OMG! You went out *and* you wore a bag! Wow, just remembering you preparing for your surgery...how amazing is it that you can carry a bag again! I'm so happy for you! Wishing you a belated happy anniversary!


Thank you sweetie! So nice to see you here, and I hope you are doing well!
Such a fun color for your WOC!


----------



## jblended

mariliz11 said:


> I'm happy they will find a new place and owner!


Brilliant attitude! 


dcooney4 said:


> That is such a lovely and cheerful bag. I love the design too.





BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the color of your WOC!!!! Hope you are doing ok...glad to hear from you.





Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you sweetie! So nice to see you here, and I hope you are doing well!
> Such a fun color for your WOC!


Thank you all! Feels great to be back. 
The colour on the authenticity card says 'Coral' but, it's more cool than that...sort of a pastel orange. I tried to get a better picture of my own but it always looks pink for some reason, lol.
At any rate, I've never had a bag even close in colour to this one, and nothing with that unique hardware detail on the front, so it's a really invigorating new addition. 

Unrelated to bags but I wanted to ask, since we have so many voracious readers on here, has anyone read 'Ask the Dust' by John Fante? 
I've heard about it for years and was told that it'll be one of the best books I've ever picked up. It was a quick read but I was really disappointed. 
It's very much of its time (1940s I think) so the underlying themes make sense (though they are jarring in this day and age)...I don't know but it wasn't enjoyable for me.
Has anyone else read it and what did you make of it? I was reading it whilst I was rather ill, so I'm wondering if that soured it for me.  
Would love to hear others' thoughts.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Brilliant attitude!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all! Feels great to be back.
> The colour on the authenticity card says 'Coral' but, it's more cool than that...sort of a pastel orange. I tried to get a better picture of my own but it always looks pink for some reason, lol.
> At any rate, I've never had a bag even close in colour to this one, and nothing with that unique hardware detail on the front, so it's a really invigorating new addition.
> 
> Unrelated to bags but I wanted to ask, since we have so many voracious readers on here, has anyone read 'Ask the Dust' by John Fante?
> I've heard about it for years and was told that it'll be one of the best books I've ever picked up. It was a quick read but I was really disappointed.
> It's very much of its time (1940s I think) so the underlying themes make sense (though they are jarring in this day and age)...I don't know but it wasn't enjoyable for me.
> Has anyone else read it and what did you make of it? I was reading it whilst I was rather ill, so I'm wondering if that soured it for me.
> Would love to hear others' thoughts.


Never read it...what’s it about? What was jarring about the themes?


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> I've got pages and pages to read of everyone's posts! Sorry that I'm still not caught up, but I'm happy to see that the thread is active. Hopefully that means everyone is enjoying shopping their own as we all start to get out into the world ever so slightly.
> 
> 
> I recall the last time I checked in you'd let go of 8 bags or something! It's not an easy thing to do, releasing a big chunk all at once, so well done!
> 
> I've had unexpected movement in my closet as well. I got 2 bags gifted to me this month- one went straight to my mum, the other is all mine. And one of my bags that I'd given to my mum a couple of months ago has made its way back to me. It's like musical chairs in our bag closets, lol.
> 
> Here's a pic of my latest addition (a belated birthday gift from my siblings). It's a small WOC, though it looks larger in the pictures. My own picture does not do it justice and has entirely altered the colour, so I'm including a pic from online that shows the true colour of the bag (the pic with the lady posing with it).
> I love the silver hardware because it looks like razor blades. Been playing with how I'd style it, and it's really easy paired with jeans and a tee. It also works well with all the colours I usually wear- blue, grey, white, black. It's an excellent edgy pop, completely unlike the other bags in my collection. I'm very happy!
> I'm still in quarantine so I won't get the chance to use it anytime soon, but I look forward to grabbing it the next time I got out.
> 
> View attachment 5093225
> 
> View attachment 5093228
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: skimming the thread and trying to catch up a little bit...sorry if I miss anyone out in this update...
> 
> @880 love your new closet rendering!
> @BowieFan1971 congrats on the gorgeous Kelly and so happy you're loving it.
> @Jereni sorry about your trip. It'll be amazing when you do eventually go.
> @cowgirlsboots Thank you so much for the warm welcome back! I love your new Dior wallet and can't wait to see an update after you have given it some TLC.
> @Cookiefiend I adore both your Mulberry wallets!
> @ElainePG OMG! You went out *and* you wore a bag! Wow, just remembering you preparing for your surgery...how amazing is it that you can carry a bag again! I'm so happy for you! Wishing you a belated happy anniversary!



Your new bag is beautiful!    Live the color!  Such unique hardware!


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> Never read it...what’s it about? What was jarring about the themes?


It's about a struggling writer who moves out to LA to make it big, chase the American dream, become a brilliant novelist.

The themes are quite heavy...
the biggest one for me was the racism (the concept of 'other' vs. superior White Americans) as a central theme, and the language around that was quite jarring to me. Which is not to say that racism is not a continued battle in the world that we know today, but the way it is depicted is pretty stark in the book and I was shocked by it. Very appropriate for the time it was written, I suppose.

As I think about it, it really does hold up well in today's world. One of the other running themes is presenting a wealthy front and spending lavishly to impress the outside world whilst he's actually starving as a struggling writer (you could say this for so many people who flex on instagram but their reality is nothing like what they portray).

There's also religion as a key theme that recurs, and the subversion, dominance and abuse of women that runs throughout. That was uncomfortable as well. Heck, I say uncomfortable, but that's an understatement- it literally made my skin crawl the way women are used here.
The descriptive writing is good, almost reminiscent of T.S. Eliot in terms of some of the themes (in fact I see both The Wasteland and The Lovesong of J. Alfred Prufrock in this book)...but I struggled with it. I suppose the difference is Eliot is able to depict heavy subjects with a lightness and fluidity, whereas this felt like I was being beaten over the head.
Big themes, heavy topics... apropos but very harshly handled. It left a sour taste in my mouth. Perhaps it was intended to. 

I feel like I'm being unduly harsh, so I'm hoping someone who has read it can offer a different and kinder perspective. 
I'm not sure if this is a novel I should re-read somewhere down the line when I'm in a better state, or if it really is as I've taken it and best forgotten about.


JenJBS said:


> Your new bag is beautiful!   Live the color!  Such unique hardware!


Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> It's about a struggling writer who moves out to LA to make it big, chase the American dream, become a brilliant novelist.
> 
> The themes are quite heavy...
> the biggest one for me was the racism (the concept of 'other' vs. superior White Americans) as a central theme, and the language around that was quite jarring to me. Which is not to say that racism is not a continued battle in the world that we know today, but the way it is depicted is pretty stark in the book and I was shocked by it. Very appropriate for the time it was written, I suppose.
> 
> As I think about it, it really does hold up well in today's world. One of the other running themes is presenting a wealthy front and spending lavishly to impress the outside world whilst he's actually starving as a struggling writer (you could say this for so many people who flex on instagram but their reality is nothing like what they portray).
> 
> There's also religion as a key theme that recurs, and the subversion, dominance and abuse of women that runs throughout. That was uncomfortable as well. Heck, I say uncomfortable, but that's an understatement- it literally made my skin crawl the way women are used here.
> The descriptive writing is good, almost reminiscent of T.S. Eliot in terms of some of the themes (in fact I see both The Wasteland and The Lovesong of J. Alfred Prufrock in this book)...but I struggled with it. I suppose the difference is Eliot is able to depict heavy subjects with a lightness and fluidity, whereas this felt like I was being beaten over the head.
> Big themes, heavy topics... apropos but very harshly handled. It left a sour taste in my mouth. Perhaps it was intended to.
> 
> I feel like I'm being unduly harsh, so I'm hoping someone who has read it can offer a different and kinder perspective.
> I'm not sure if this is a novel I should re-read somewhere down the line when I'm in a better state, or if it really is as I've taken it and best forgotten about.
> 
> Thank you!


I got the same feeling from The Jungle. Eye opening and well worth the read, but it just beat you over the head so much that while you cared, you couldn’t become invested because there were no lighter moments to balance it...life has those lighter moments too. But Sinclair meant to create a reaction through unrelenting exposure to harsh life truths for a segment of society ignored or unseen by those reading the book, a disgust that would spur change. For someone who already has empathy for others, the heavy handedness of Fante may be too much or unnecessary for you. It is a irony that sometimes by being so heavy and unbalanced toward darkness, a writer can create the very lack of commonality and identification they are trying to circumvent. If you can’t find common points between the lives of the characters and yours, which include happy moments too, you become more of a voyeur in someone else’s life instead and remain an “other” looking in to a life that’s too different and removed from your own. It is a kind of coping mechanism too, I think, especially if you have been part of the system or culture of oppression acting on the character of the book.

It’s funny how much people in the past took as “normal” that is really awful, to the point of being almost shocking today. That’s why when I hear people wax poetic about the past and “how much better things were then”, especially when a woman does it, I want to smack them upside the head and ask “in what parallel universe, cuz it ain’t this one...”


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> I got the same feeling from The Jungle. Eye opening and well worth the read, but it just beat you over the head so much that while you cared, you couldn’t become invested because there were no lighter moments to balance it...life had those lighter moments too. But Sinclair meant to create a reaction through unrelenting exposure to harsh life truths for a segment of society ignored or unseen by those reading the book, a disgust that would spur change. For someone who already has empathy for others, the heavy handedness of the writer may be too much or unnecessary. It is a irony that sometimes by being so grant and unbalanced toward the darkness, a writer can create the very lack of commonality and identification they are trying to circumvent. If you can’t find common points between the lives of the characters and yours, which include happy moments too, you become more of a voyeur in someone else’s life instead and remain an “other” looking in to a life that’s too different and removed from your own. It is a kind of coping mechanism too, I think, especially if you have been part of the system or culture of oppression acting on the character of the book.
> 
> It’s funny how much people in the past took as “normal” that is really awful, to the point of being almost shocking today. That’s why when I hear people wax poetic about the past and “how much better things were then”, especially when a woman does it, I want to smack them upside the head and ask “in what parallel universe, cuz it ain’t this one...”


Exactly! You expressed my feelings so much better than I ever could! Such a brilliant post and you make so many good points. 

I actually started the book a few weeks ago and had to put it down for a bit because it rubbed me the wrong way. I figured that may have been because it featured themes that hit too close to home (I'm mixed race and have had some experiences with racism; and there's a disfigured character as well, so that was uncomfortable too).
Then I decided to take it with me during my brief stay in hospital, thinking I'd have nothing else to do in there so I can start it over without any of my own baggage clouding my judgement, but it turned out that I didn't enjoy the book outside of those things anyway.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Exactly! You expressed my feelings so much better than I ever could! Such a brilliant post and you make so many good points.
> 
> I actually started the book a few weeks ago and had to put it down for a bit because it rubbed me the wrong way. I figured that may have been because it featured themes that hit too close to home (I'm mixed race and have had some experiences with racism; and there's a disfigured character as well, so that was uncomfortable too).
> Then I decided to take it with me during my brief stay in hospital, thinking I'd have nothing else to do in there so I can start it over without any of my own baggage clouding my judgement, but it turned out that I didn't enjoy the book outside of those things anyway.


The fact that you felt alienated by a book you should have been able to identify with some elements of says something. You don’t need reminding of your own experience. And for someone who does not have the same identification with some of the characters? Maybe they won’t identify at all, just sit and read like it is more of a real life “horror novel” based loosely on some outsider’s experience but not one that has been made “real” through being able to put yourself in the place of the  characters. It will never touch them, because it is not real for them, like watching someone else’s home movies.

Sounds like missed opportunity to me....it’s him, not you.  If the vision he creates is one you just can’t “get into,” maybe that’s a good thing (as far as personal character) and not a failing on your part as a reader.

I think the thing that people miss about communication of any kind, including the written word, is that BOTH parties are responsible for the outcome. A communication is only successful if the writer clearly communicates the message in a way a receiver who is not them can receive, understand and process, while the receiver has to be pure and not color the communication while receiving it, by taking the words as they are presented without attributing a motive or context of their creation. This can be really tricky, even with a limited audience, let alone a mass audience over decades. Maybe the mindset needed to process this transaction effectively and successfully is gone...which is why many “classics” lose relevance and meaning other than as a snapshot into past lives and experiences removed by time from our own. Or a means to somehow interpret the past and the actions of people in it. That’s why the ability of a writer to tap into commonality and universal truths and experiences is so vital, because they transcend time and individual culture.


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> I've got pages and pages to read of everyone's posts! Sorry that I'm still not caught up, but I'm happy to see that the thread is active. Hopefully that means everyone is enjoying shopping their own as we all start to get out into the world ever so slightly.
> 
> 
> I recall the last time I checked in you'd let go of 8 bags or something! It's not an easy thing to do, releasing a big chunk all at once, so well done!
> 
> I've had unexpected movement in my closet as well. I got 2 bags gifted to me this month- one went straight to my mum, the other is all mine. And one of my bags that I'd given to my mum a couple of months ago has made its way back to me. It's like musical chairs in our bag closets, lol.
> 
> Here's a pic of my latest addition (a belated birthday gift from my siblings). It's a small WOC, though it looks larger in the pictures. My own picture does not do it justice and has entirely altered the colour, so I'm including a pic from online that shows the true colour of the bag (the pic with the lady posing with it).
> I love the silver hardware because it looks like razor blades. Been playing with how I'd style it, and it's really easy paired with jeans and a tee. It also works well with all the colours I usually wear- blue, grey, white, black. It's an excellent edgy pop, completely unlike the other bags in my collection. I'm very happy!
> I'm still in quarantine so I won't get the chance to use it anytime soon, but I look forward to grabbing it the next time I got out.
> 
> View attachment 5093225
> 
> View attachment 5093228
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: skimming the thread and trying to catch up a little bit...sorry if I miss anyone out in this update...
> 
> @880 love your new closet rendering!
> @BowieFan1971 congrats on the gorgeous Kelly and so happy you're loving it.
> @Jereni sorry about your trip. It'll be amazing when you do eventually go.
> @cowgirlsboots Thank you so much for the warm welcome back! I love your new Dior wallet and can't wait to see an update after you have given it some TLC.
> @Cookiefiend I adore both your Mulberry wallets!
> @ElainePG OMG! You went out *and* you wore a bag! Wow, just remembering you preparing for your surgery...how amazing is it that you can carry a bag again! I'm so happy for you! Wishing you a belated happy anniversary!


You and your bag look lovely! Your bag and blazer are so sharp together.


----------



## jblended

Kimbashop said:


> You and your bag look lovely! Your bag and blazer are so sharp together.


Oh no, that's _*not*_ me!  That's a picture I found online.
I was struggling to capture the colour of the bag in my pictures because the bag looks pink for some reason, so I turned to Google and found this image that shows its true colour (pastel orange/coral).
So the first picture in my post of just the bag is my own photo, the second one with the pretty lady is a photo from the web. So sorry for the confusion! 

@BowieFan1971 I've really enjoyed your thoughts, and it's given me a great perspective on the relationship between author and reader! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> I've got pages and pages to read of everyone's posts! Sorry that I'm still not caught up, but I'm happy to see that the thread is active. Hopefully that means everyone is enjoying shopping their own as we all start to get out into the world ever so slightly.
> 
> 
> I recall the last time I checked in you'd let go of 8 bags or something! It's not an easy thing to do, releasing a big chunk all at once, so well done!
> 
> I've had unexpected movement in my closet as well. I got 2 bags gifted to me this month- one went straight to my mum, the other is all mine. And one of my bags that I'd given to my mum a couple of months ago has made its way back to me. It's like musical chairs in our bag closets, lol.
> 
> Here's a pic of my latest addition (a belated birthday gift from my siblings). It's a small WOC, though it looks larger in the pictures. My own picture does not do it justice and has entirely altered the colour, so I'm including a pic from online that shows the true colour of the bag (the pic with the lady posing with it).
> I love the silver hardware because it looks like razor blades. Been playing with how I'd style it, and it's really easy paired with jeans and a tee. It also works well with all the colours I usually wear- blue, grey, white, black. It's an excellent edgy pop, completely unlike the other bags in my collection. I'm very happy!
> I'm still in quarantine so I won't get the chance to use it anytime soon, but I look forward to grabbing it the next time I got out.
> 
> View attachment 5093225
> 
> View attachment 5093228
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: skimming the thread and trying to catch up a little bit...sorry if I miss anyone out in this update...
> 
> @880 love your new closet rendering!
> @BowieFan1971 congrats on the gorgeous Kelly and so happy you're loving it.
> @Jereni sorry about your trip. It'll be amazing when you do eventually go.
> @cowgirlsboots Thank you so much for the warm welcome back! I love your new Dior wallet and can't wait to see an update after you have given it some TLC.
> @Cookiefiend I adore both your Mulberry wallets!
> @ElainePG OMG! You went out *and* you wore a bag! Wow, just remembering you preparing for your surgery...how amazing is it that you can carry a bag again! I'm so happy for you! Wishing you a belated happy anniversary!


What a cool, edgy clutch bag! I'm a sucker for interesting hardware on a bag. I definitely agree that it would be perfect with jeans and a tee. It has just the right amount of "attitude."

I'm so sorry you're still in quarantine. Boring, boring, boring. Have you been told how long you have to stay hunkered down? 

Thank you for the anniversary well-wishes. Yes, it was completely amazing to actually be out… for something other than a doctor's appointment! Maybe next month we'll get brave and try another restaurant with patio dining.


----------



## ElainePG

mariliz11 said:


> I got movement too this month! We went to our summer house and I discovered some great Prada and LV pieces (bags and shoes) I had left there just because I never wore them but didn't want to give away either (before I discovered listing unused items for sale). For some reason they became a hit and I'm happy they will find a new place and owner!


That's terrific news!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Brilliant attitude!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all! Feels great to be back.
> The colour on the authenticity card says 'Coral' but, it's more cool than that...sort of a pastel orange. I tried to get a better picture of my own but it always looks pink for some reason, lol.
> At any rate, I've never had a bag even close in colour to this one, and nothing with that unique hardware detail on the front, so it's a really invigorating new addition.
> 
> Unrelated to bags but I wanted to ask, since we have so many voracious readers on here, has anyone read 'Ask the Dust' by John Fante?
> I've heard about it for years and was told that it'll be one of the best books I've ever picked up. It was a quick read but I was really disappointed.
> It's very much of its time (1940s I think) so the underlying themes make sense (though they are jarring in this day and age)...I don't know but it wasn't enjoyable for me.
> Has anyone else read it and what did you make of it? I was reading it whilst I was rather ill, so I'm wondering if that soured it for me.
> Would love to hear others' thoughts.


I had never heard of it, so I just looked it up (on Amazon, where else?). "Ask the Dust" is the third book in a 4-book series by this author, all featuring the main character Bandini. 

I was curious, so I read the first few pages of the first book (Wait Until Spring) on line, and it definitely didn't appeal to me. Very bleak, very dreary, very dark. Not that I mind dark books, but nothing about the main character appealed to me. He was just wandering the streets, talking like a beat poet (and a not-terribly-appealing beat poet, at that!).

So that's my take on John Fante, for what it's worth!   I know he's very well-regarded in certain circles, but he's not for me.


----------



## jblended

ElainePG said:


> What a cool, edgy clutch bag! I'm a sucker for interesting hardware on a bag. I definitely agree that it would be perfect with jeans and a tee. It has just the right amount of "attitude."
> 
> I'm so sorry you're still in quarantine. Boring, boring, boring. Have you been told how long you have to stay hunkered down?


Thank you! 
I'm to remain in quarantine for another 3 weeks then can start to move around a little more freely. I'll be taking this bag on my first outing to give it a test run and see how much it can hold. I'm used to woc/clutches but this one is the narrowest I've had, so I want to see if it is functional. 


ElainePG said:


> I had never heard of it, so I just looked it up (on Amazon, where else?).


Wish I'd done that! The book was recommended by so many of my friends over the years, and all of them said it'll be the best thing I've read in a long time, so I dove right in. 


ElainePG said:


> So that's my take on John Fante, for what it's worth!  I know he's very well-regarded in certain circles, but he's not for me.


Perfectly said! 
Evidently he has ardent fans, but this style of writing is not my cup of tea. I'm surprised nobody on here has read it, because I was led to believe this book is taught in US high schools! I assumed I'd get a bunch of people who knew the text well.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> I'm to remain in quarantine for another 3 weeks then can start to move around a little more freely. I'll be taking this bag on my first outing to give it a test run and see how much it can hold. I'm used to woc/clutches but this one is the narrowest I've had, so I want to see if it is functional.
> 
> Wish I'd done that! The book was recommended by so many of my friends over the years, and all of them said it'll be the best thing I've read in a long time, so I dove right in.
> 
> Perfectly said!
> Evidently he has ardent fans, but this style of writing is not my cup of tea. I'm surprised nobody on here has read it, because I was led to believe this book is taught in US high schools! I assumed I'd get a bunch of people who knew the text well.


Not every high school....we got “A Streetcar Named Desire” and “Death of a Salesman” for our dash of depressing, heavy slice of hopeless life full of characters we could never identify with or even like...


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> Not every high school....we got “A Streetcar Named Desire” and “Death of a Salesman” for our dash of depressing, heavy slice of hopeless life full of characters we could never identify with or even like...


I need you to know that this made me ~literally~ LOL!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ever try to read another gem from high schools across America....Jude the Obscure by Thomas Hardy? If you haven’t, don’t!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Not every high school....we got *“A Streetcar Named Desire” and “Death of a Salesman”* for our dash of depressing, heavy slice of hopeless life full of characters we could never identify with or even like...


So did we! Also Arthur Miller's "The Crucible" to add to the depression & hopelessness. And Pirandello's "Six Characters in Search of an Author" which was just plain confusing. Also (talk about confusing, but the title was wonderful!) Arthur Kopit's "Oh Dad, Poor Dad, Mama's Hung You in the Closet and I'm Feelin' So Sad."

Maybe John Fante is taught in California? I went to high school in New York, so  the curriculum might be different.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ever try to read another gem from high schools across America....*Jude the Obscure by Thomas Hardy*? If you haven’t, don’t!


Ohhhhh, yeah… such a sad ending! 

But the Hardy novel that REALLY made me cry in high school was Tess of the d'Urbervilles. And the movie, too.


----------



## 880

ElainePG said:


> So did we! Also Arthur Miller's "The Crucible" to add to the depression & hopelessness. And Pirandello's "Six Characters in Search of an Author" which was just plain confusing. Also (talk about confusing, but the title was wonderful!) Arthur Kopit's "Oh Dad, Poor Dad, Mama's Hung You in the Closet and I'm Feelin' So Sad."
> 
> Maybe John Fante is taught in California? I went to high school in New York, so  the curriculum might be different.


Actually I loved the Crucible and Tess at the time  Though clearly Hardy had some serious issues with sexuality and women. Perhaps John Fante was after our time. . . I remember all of my friends and I going to see Tess in the movie theater and being dumbfounded by the scene with the strawberries. but what did we know back then. We spent our time sneaking Victoria Holt novels.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Ohhhhh, yeah… such a sad ending!
> 
> But the Hardy novel that REALLY made me cry in high school was Tess of the d'Urbervilles. And the movie, too.


I loved Tess when I read it.


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> Actually I loved the Crucible and Tess at the time  Though clearly Hardy had some serious issues with sexuality and women. Perhaps John Fante was after our time. . . I remember all of my friends and I going to see Tess in the movie theater and being dumbfounded by the scene with the strawberries. but what did we know back then. *We spent our time sneaking Victoria Holt novels.*


I read her under her other pseudonym: Jean Plaidy. Loved her series about the Plantagenets.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I loved Tess when I read it.


So did I, but  thought it was SO unfair to poor Tess! The perfect example of the "double standard" that still existed when I was in junior high school (boys could mess around, girls could NOT!).


----------



## More bags

Happy Saturday! We’re coming to the end of May (already?!) *Does anyone have suggestions for June challenges? *
Any closet/purse related ideas you want to see pictures of, share something that went well this past month, any challenges you’ve had, decisions you’re struggling with, something that didn’t go well and what you learned, anything you’re looking forward to?


----------



## jblended

May Stats
*Bags in* 1
*Bags out* 0
*SLGs in/out* 0

YTD stats
*Bags in*: 3
*Bags out*: 6
*SLGs in*: 0
*SLGs out*: 1

*Note- I'm not counting any bags I received and immediately re-gifted in these stats.

In the past couple of days, I've put aside a lot of clothing, shoes and some jewellery to donate, and I'm now working on collecting books to donate to the library. I think I should be able to re-home everything in the next few weeks when I come out of quarantine.
I'm trying to donate clothing, shoes and bags directly to families who have recently lost their jobs and can't afford new things for themselves or their kids, instead of just dropping the bags off at a charity shop. I feel really privileged to have access to those families directly, and I'm trying to pick out clothing and shoes from my closet that has never been worn or are like-new. We'll see how this pans out but the idea has me excited.



More bags said:


> Any closet/purse related ideas you want to see pictures of


Maybe we can share pictures of how we store our bags? Closets, shelves, drawers...with or without dust bags, stuffed or unstuffed? That sort of thing...
Sorry I can't think of anything smarter to suggest! 

Wishing everyone a bright and pleasant June ahead! 
Can't quite believe half the year has passed us by already!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Happy Saturday! We’re coming to the end of May (already?!) *Does anyone have suggestions for June challenges? *
> Any closet/purse related ideas you want to see pictures of, share something that went well this past month, any challenges you’ve had, decisions you’re struggling with, something that didn’t go well and what you learned, anything you’re looking forward to?


How about out and about pictures. We need some bag porn. Snap a shot of your bag in the yard , at the supermarket , restaurant , anywhere.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> May Stats
> *Bags in* 1
> *Bags out* 0
> *SLGs in/out* 0
> 
> YTD stats
> *Bags in*: 3
> *Bags out*: 6
> *SLGs in*: 0
> *SLGs out*: 1
> 
> *Note- I'm not counting any bags I received and immediately re-gifted in these stats.
> 
> In the past couple of days, I've put aside a lot of clothing, shoes and some jewellery to donate, and I'm now working on collecting books to donate to the library. I think I should be able to re-home everything in the next few weeks when I come out of quarantine.
> I'm trying to donate clothing, shoes and bags directly to families who have recently lost their jobs and can't afford new things for themselves or their kids, instead of just dropping the bags off at a charity shop. I feel really privileged to have access to those families directly, and I'm trying to pick out clothing and shoes from my closet that has never been worn or are like-new. We'll see how this pans out but the idea has me excited.
> 
> 
> Maybe we can share pictures of how we store our bags? Closets, shelves, drawers...with or without dust bags, stuffed or unstuffed? That sort of thing...
> Sorry I can't think of anything smarter to suggest!
> 
> Wishing everyone a bright and pleasant June ahead!
> Can't quite believe half the year has passed us by already!


I love these ideas.


----------



## mariliz11

jblended said:


> May Stats
> *Bags in* 1
> *Bags out* 0
> *SLGs in/out* 0
> 
> YTD stats
> *Bags in*: 3
> *Bags out*: 6
> *SLGs in*: 0
> *SLGs out*: 1
> 
> *Note- I'm not counting any bags I received and immediately re-gifted in these stats.
> 
> In the past couple of days, I've put aside a lot of clothing, shoes and some jewellery to donate, and I'm now working on collecting books to donate to the library. I think I should be able to re-home everything in the next few weeks when I come out of quarantine.
> I'm trying to donate clothing, shoes and bags directly to families who have recently lost their jobs and can't afford new things for themselves or their kids, instead of just dropping the bags off at a charity shop. I feel really privileged to have access to those families directly, and I'm trying to pick out clothing and shoes from my closet that has never been worn or are like-new. We'll see how this pans out but the idea has me excited.
> 
> 
> Maybe we can share pictures of how we store our bags? Closets, shelves, drawers...with or without dust bags, stuffed or unstuffed? That sort of thing...
> Sorry I can't think of anything smarter to suggest!
> 
> Wishing everyone a bright and pleasant June ahead!
> Can't quite believe half the year has passed us by already!



+1 for the storing idea!

Edit: Adding my stats, I need to find a quick way to keep track haha 

May Stats
*Bags in*: 0
*Bags out*: 1
*SLGs in*: 1
*SLGs out*: 1

YTD stats
*Bags in*: 2
*Bags out*: 5
*SLGs in*: 2
*SLGs out*: 3


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> In the past couple of days, I've put aside a lot of clothing, shoes and some jewellery to donate, and I'm now working on collecting books to donate to the library. I think I should be able to re-home everything in the next few weeks when I come out of quarantine.
> *I'm trying to donate clothing, shoes and bags directly to families who have recently lost their jobs and can't afford new things for themselves or their kids, instead of just dropping the bags off at a charity shop. *I feel really privileged to have access to those families directly, and I'm trying to pick out clothing and shoes from my closet that has never been worn or are like-new. We'll see how this pans out but the idea has me excited.


I think it's such a great idea to donate directly to families in need. I wish I had a mechanism to do that. I sometimes worry that the items I donate to my local charity shops don't go to the people who need them most.

When I lived in my previous city, there was a charity shop that had a special room set aside for women who had fled intimate partner violence (many living in our local domestic violence shelter) who were now re-entering the workforce. They needed professional clothing, and they were able to go to this special room and select a few outfits for free. I was always so pleased to be able to donate my nice suits, blouses, and shoes to this project, knowing that they would end up making a bit of a difference.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

ElainePG said:


> I think it's such a great idea to donate directly to families in need. I wish I had a mechanism to do that. I sometimes worry that the items I donate to my local charity shops don't go to the people who need them most.


Absolutely and it's why I try to give to people directly whenever possible. We know that a lot of what we donate to shops can end up in landfills in third world countries, and often money raised via charities is simply put into admin costs to keep said charities operational, rather than going into the hands of those who are hungry.
Unfortunately, the people in need may not get what we're giving because the system can be flawed in some places (not all, I must stress, since some organizations really do work hard to get donations into the hands of people who need them most).

I'm extremely fortunate that, by virtue of my mother's work, I often have access to people who are in dire need and I can drop off my donations at their residence when the opportunity presents itself.
Also I've always been able to build relationships with regular volunteers at local soup kitchens and shelters who will tell me about certain "regulars" who have worn the same torn jacket for 3 years or a new family who has recently started coming in for a hot meal, so I know that I can direct my contributions to those people ahead of a formal charity.
It also really helps to have those kinds of relationships so that you can hear about those families who may need help but _do not appear to need it_. I myself have needed a helping hand (and a meal or two) at various points when I've had to start my life over from scratch, but nobody would have known it to look at me, so I think sometimes those in need are invisible to the greater world because we presume we can recognize someone in trouble, when often they are the ones you'd least expect. In fact, several homeless people I'd met had just had a run of bad luck (divorce, unemployment, disease all striking at once) and ended up in a terrible state. You'd never have known they were homeless at first glance, they carried themselves with such dignity.
It's humbling to bear witness to the resilience of human beings.

One of the biggest advantages I have now is that I've lived in the same place for a few years so I've gotten to know a bunch of people in the community. Now my neighbours will tell me if someone has recently become unemployed or is struggling to provide for their kids (they are idly gossiping whilst I'm taking note), and I'll quietly work with my friends to make sure that the family that people are talking about gets what they need. It's a small act but I'm hopeful that it makes a positive impact as they navigate their way out of this difficult time in their lives.



ElainePG said:


> When I lived in my previous city, there was a charity shop that had a special room set aside for women who had fled intimate partner violence (many living in our local domestic violence shelter) who were now re-entering the workforce. They needed professional clothing, and they were able to go to this special room and select a few outfits for free. I was always so pleased to be able to donate my nice suits, blouses, and shoes to this project, knowing that they would end up making a bit of a difference.


That's just incredible! It reminds me of 'Dress for Success', which is such a wonderful concept! I'm so thankful for people like you who selflessly donate in this way because it's your generosity and support that keeps projects like that special room running and gives those women a real leg up as they try to rebuild their lives!
I love this idea and will see if there's anything like it around me. If not, I may even have a word with my local charity shop to see if they'd be willing to start something similar. Given how many of us became unemployed during the pandemic (and how many more suffered increased domestic violence during this time), there will be a real need for this kind of service.
Thank you so much for sharing! You've inspired me to take more action and I'll let you know if I can get the local shops interested!

I'm so grateful to this community! I cannot even list the number of times someone has mentioned a wonderful act of kindness that has blown my mind and made me want to do better in my own life. Such an inspirational tribe to be a part of!

And...one of my resolutions at the start of this thread was to speak less and stop cluttering this thread up, yet as I'm about to hit 'post', I look at this massive wall of text I've typed out and I must hang my head in shame at my failure to stick to such a simple resolution!


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Happy Saturday! We’re coming to the end of May (already?!) *Does anyone have suggestions for June challenges? *
> Any closet/purse related ideas you want to see pictures of, share something that went well this past month, any challenges you’ve had, decisions you’re struggling with, something that didn’t go well and what you learned, anything you’re looking forward to?


How about try to wear a bag yu traditionally save for cooler weather in the summer months

@jblended, we like reading your posts! If someone does not, it’s easy to skip


----------



## dcooney4

May Stats
4 Bags in - one is being made but counting it now. 
3 bags out! 
1 slg in
2 slg out
1 sport waterproof backpack ordered 
0 Sport out.


----------



## dcooney4

I ordered a Small tote bag from Go Forth Goods. They are made in Georgia .


----------



## whateve

May stats
0 bags out
? bags in, I ordered one but it won't get here until June so I'm counting it in June
2 slgs out
4 slgs in, 1 keychain/purse charm, 2 card cases, and a tape measure. The two Vera Bradley items cost under $10 together so I have no guilt about them. The D&G I had admired when someone on the forum got it so when I found it at the outlet on sale, it seemed like it was meant to be. The D&G holds our vaccine cards, as well as a bunch of other cards (there are 9 card pockets on the other side.) The two card holders together take up less room in bags than the wallet I was using before. The purse charm I had been considering on ebay for much more so of course I got it when I found it at the outlet.
	

		
			
		

		
	




ytd
bags in 4
bags out 0
slgs in 5
slgs out 6


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I ordered a Small tote bag from Go Forth Goods. They are made in Georgia .


Curious what you think....their place/factory is about 14 mi from me.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> May stats
> 0 bags out
> ? bags in, I ordered one but it won't get here until June so I'm counting it in June
> 2 slgs out
> 4 slgs in, 1 keychain/purse charm, 2 card cases, and a tape measure. The two Vera Bradley items cost under $10 together so I have no guilt about them. The D&G I had admired when someone on the forum got it so when I found it at the outlet on sale, it seemed like it was meant to be. The D&G holds our vaccine cards, as well as a bunch of other cards (there are 9 card pockets on the other side.) The two card holders together take up less room in bags than the wallet I was using before. The purse charm I had been considering on ebay for much more so of course I got it when I found it at the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097928
> 
> 
> ytd
> bags in 4
> bags out 0
> slgs in 5
> slgs out 6


These are so cheerful. I love them.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Curious what you think....their place/factory is about 14 mi from me.


Wow that is so cool. I won‘t know for a while. Have you seen them in person? I have never seen one in real life.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Wow that is so cool. I won‘t know for a while. Have you seen them in person? I have never seen one in real life.


Nope. Never heard of them before this. Went on their website and discovered they are close by. They do tours...


----------



## More bags

*June Shopping Your Closet Challenges*

*How do you store your bags?* Share pictures of how your bags sleep in your closets, on shelves, in drawers - with/without dustbags, stuffes/unstuffed? Suggested by @jblended 
*In the wild* - share out and about pictures. We need some bag porn. Snap a shot of your bag in the yard, at the supermarket, restaurant,  anywhere. Suggested by @dcooney4 

*Hot or cold* - wear a bag you traditionally save for cooler weather in the summer months. Suggested by @880


----------



## More bags

*May & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*

May Challenges
Bag rotation - 13 bags, not wearing totes, snakeskin clutch

Read 2 books, including The Vanishing Half by Brit Bennett 
Exited 74 items - kids’ toys, kids’ books, toiletries
*May 2021 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## More bags

@Vlad could you please unpin post #6423 and pin post #7180. Thank you so much.


----------



## jblended

I got to carry my new WOC for a short walk (that I wasn't technically supposed to go on but I got fidgety from being stuck at home), and several people stopped me to comment on it. It's so nice IRL, much better than the photos I shared. The leather is fantastic, both on the main body and as the lining.
But the design is totally wrong; the side gusset is only an inch and is tapered, so it doesn't hold even the bare essentials. I can get my phone and card case in the bag but can't include my keys. 
I think I'll have to buy a key holder or coin purse to attach to the bag strap to house my keys. Kate Spade does larger coin purses that would work, and the quirky designs can be fun. I'll have to find something that works with the edgy hardware of the bag, so I'm going to take my time and only pick one up if it's perfect. I have other bags I can use until I work this out.


----------



## dcooney4

May challenges were wonderful but I did not do as many as I planned.
I rotated through 11 bags.  I spilled my tote after my art class.  Never got around to doing slgs . I did wear my Lv bucket and that is my oldest bag. I read two books. I went through my coats but as of yet , I have not gotten rid of anything.


----------



## FizzyWater

*May 2021 Stats*
Bags - 2 in, 2 out*
SLGs - 2 in, 2 out

The gray Ted Baker shoulder bag replaces a no-name gray crossbody.  The silver Rodo clutch doesn't quite replace the black patent crossbody, but is in the same 'evening' category.  I'm holding on to the not-as-fun-but-much-more-functional LC WOC should I ever see the inside of a club again.

Also, I just finished playing with my closet update.  All** my bags are in one section of the PAX, I've gone through all my SLGs, it's amazing.  There will be obsessive picture-taking!

Finally, I need to thank everyone for your kind comments on my last post, I'm just a bit overwhelmed.  Your posts are in my multiquote - I will answer!

*if 'in a paper bag under the dining room table' counts as 'out'. The place I usually take my donations has been closed for months because of lockdown. But I just checked and they're open again! The bf wants to drag me out to dinner in that neighborhood tonight, so we'll take a couple of bags (you guys, you have no idea how much stuff is waiting to go) and then get tasty Chinese food. 

**except a few totes whose current purpose is to hold other stuff.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

May stats:
bags in: 0
bags out: 0
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0
scarves in: 2
scarves out: 2

Ugh. I need to move some scarves out. 

I did manage to carry 8 diffferent bags this month!


----------



## momasaurus

momasaurus said:


> May stats:
> bags in: 0
> bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> scarves in: 2
> scarves out: 2
> 
> Ugh. I need to move some scarves out.
> 
> I did manage to carry 8 diffferent bags this month!


OMG - a scarf sold just after I typed this!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I ordered a Small tote bag from Go Forth Goods. They are made in Georgia .


I'll be curious to hear what you think of it. This mini crossbody is catching my eye!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> May stats
> 0 bags out
> ? bags in, I ordered one but it won't get here until June so I'm counting it in June
> 2 slgs out
> 4 slgs in, 1 keychain/purse charm, 2 card cases, and a tape measure. The two Vera Bradley items cost under $10 together so I have no guilt about them. The D&G I had admired when someone on the forum got it so when I found it at the outlet on sale, it seemed like it was meant to be. The D&G holds our vaccine cards, as well as a bunch of other cards (there are 9 card pockets on the other side.) The two card holders together take up less room in bags than the wallet I was using before. The purse charm I had been considering on ebay for much more so of course I got it when I found it at the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097928
> 
> 
> ytd
> bags in 4
> bags out 0
> slgs in 5
> slgs out 6


I love that the D&G holds both your vaccination cards! I bought one on Etsy that's more of a passport holder… on the front, it says "I Got My Fauci Ouchie," which I thought was cute, but yours is a lot classier.


----------



## ElainePG

FizzyWater said:


> *May 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out*
> SLGs - 2 in, 2 out
> 
> The gray Ted Baker shoulder bag replaces a no-name gray crossbody.  The silver Rodo clutch doesn't quite replace the black patent crossbody, but is in the same 'evening' category.  I'm holding on to the not-as-fun-but-much-more-functional LC WOC should I ever see the inside of a club again.
> 
> Also, I just finished playing with my closet update.  All** my bags are in one section of the PAX, I've gone through all my SLGs, it's amazing.  There will be obsessive picture-taking!
> 
> Finally, I need to thank everyone for your kind comments on my last post, I'm just a bit overwhelmed.  Your posts are in my multiquote - I will answer!
> 
> *if 'in a paper bag under the dining room table' counts as 'out'. The place I usually take my donations has been closed for months because of lockdown. But I just checked and they're open again! The bf wants to drag me out to dinner in that neighborhood tonight, so we'll take a couple of bags (you guys, you have no idea how much stuff is waiting to go) and then get tasty Chinese food.
> 
> **except a few totes whose current purpose is to hold other stuff.


"In a paper bag" definitely counts as "out"!!! I have delegated charity shop drop-offs to Mr. PG, since I'm not supposed to lift anything over 5 pounds. We have the paper bags stored in an out-of-the-way (-ish) place, and he makes them disappear now & then. In the meantime, out of sight, out of mind, so as far as I'm concerned, they're already gone!

I do wish our library was back to taking book donations. We could clear out a ton of bookshelf space.


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> How about try to wear a bag yu traditionally save for cooler weather in the summer months
> 
> @jblended, *we like reading your posts!* If someone does not, it’s easy to skip


Ditto!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> OMG - a scarf sold just after I typed this!


Quick! Do another post!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bolide out and about....the Petit H bear was a gift from the woman who sold me the Kelly


----------



## doni

Sorry, I have been struggling to follow this rapid moving thread. Work, bad weather blues, vaccine symptoms, Covid fatigue, pet surgery, kids exams... But really, there is no excuse. So I am checking in for May and also positively intending to cut spending and do the June challenges instead: that is, apart from the wear a Winter bag, looks like Spring may be finally starting here after the longest Winter ever, so you bet I am going to be wearing the hell out of all my summery stuff... 

Bags in: 1
Bags out: 2
SLG in: 1
SLGs out: 2
Blazers/coats in: 2 ()
Blazers/coats out: 0


----------



## doni

Enjoying so much all the pets



sherrylynn said:


> Here's Jolene to say 'Hi!' To your fur babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086332



Hi Jolene! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> My DH’s girls...Luna (black) was 16 when she passed, Savannah (gold) was 14. They passed in 2018 within 4 months of each other. Such different personalities. They were like kids to him. I saw that pic of Jolene and thought about Savannah, the total daddy’s girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086491
> View attachment 5086492
> View attachment 5086493



So gorgeous all of them. I had to go through the surgery of our dog this month, nothing serious, and I just cannot phantom the sadness of seeing a pet go...



whateve said:


> This is Dusty, the dog in my avatar, a little while before he died. He was the sweetest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086664
> 
> This was Twinkie. He was a feral that fell out of a tree when he was a kitten. We fed him with a bottle.
> View attachment 5086667
> 
> This was Pansy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086669
> 
> I don't have any other pictures of Callie on my computer. She was our first cat, and the first to die. She lived to be 10. I felt cheated. She was the best and smartest. She was a one person cat. She was so affectionate to me, and actually played hide and seek with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086671



Now that Callie inside the mug is one of the cutest things I’ve ever seen.


mariliz11 said:


> Loving all your pet pics and stories. I wish I could cuddle them all!!
> My first dog was a Harlequin Great Dane, Frida. She actually chose us as we found her roaming around our yard and she wouldn’t leave. She must had been abandoned after giving birth to puppies (according to the vet) and also abused because she feared being pet at first. Unfortunately she developed a tumor which we treated with surgery and chemo and she lived for another year after that until we had to let her go because her health deteriorated at about 6 y.o.  I still can’t imagine who would abandon such a magnificent and kind-hearted giant. She was the most loving dog and I’d like to think we gave her the best life possible after what she went through.
> View attachment 5086916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A year after we got another Great Dane puppy because we became so connected to the breed, Luna and I like to see her as our old dog’s offspring because they look so similar and she is so full of energy and happy!
> View attachment 5086917



Incredible anyone would abandon a dog after giving birth. So beautiful too.


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5090322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I adopted this little guy today. My heart is overflowing.



Oh wow, that gray fur is to die, so beautiful.


----------



## doni

Here is our Mosto, a little over one year with us. Here also with the new puppy of my best friend, who is a cousin!


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> Here is our Mosto, a little over one year with us. Here also with the new puppy of my best friend, who is a cousin!
> 
> View attachment 5098296
> View attachment 5098297


Oh, what little sweeties! I just love that they are cousins.


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> Sorry, I have been struggling to follow this rapid moving thread. Work, bad weather blues, vaccine symptoms, Covid fatigue, pet surgery, kids exams... But really, there is no excuse. So I am checking in for May and also positively intending to cut spending and do the June challenges instead: that is, apart from the wear a Winter bag, looks like Spring may be finally starting here after the longest Winter ever, so you bet I am going to be wearing the hell out of all my summery stuff...
> 
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 2
> SLG in: 1
> SLGs out: 2
> Blazers/coats in: 2 ()
> Blazers/coats out: 0


Sounds as though it's been hard. Maybe with the nicer weather (and the new blazers!) it will get a little bit easier.


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Sorry, I have been struggling to follow this rapid moving thread. Work, bad weather blues, vaccine symptoms, Covid fatigue, pet surgery, kids exams... But really, there is no excuse. So I am checking in for May and also positively intending to cut spending and do the June challenges instead: that is, apart from the wear a Winter bag, looks like Spring may be finally starting here after the longest Winter ever, so you bet I am going to be wearing the hell out of all my summery stuff...
> 
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 2
> SLG in: 1
> SLGs out: 2
> Blazers/coats in: 2 ()
> Blazers/coats out: 0


Hugs!!!! It’s going to be okay!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I'll be curious to hear what you think of it. This mini crossbody is catching my eye!
> 
> View attachment 5098257


I love the look of that one. I ordered the small tote in saddle and Just added hidden snaps. I used the first time buyer code. Though I paid extra for the snaps .


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> Here is our Mosto, a little over one year with us. Here also with the new puppy of my best friend, who is a cousin!
> 
> View attachment 5098296
> View attachment 5098297


So cute!


----------



## Kimbashop

Love the new goals for the month!
May stats
1 bag OUT (both gifted, which made me very happy)
2 bags LISTED (for months)
1 bag IN

------Closet cleanout strategy: Read if interested-----------
I have been working hard at a closet cleanout over this past year, which has been really helpful. For anyone interested, I thought I'd share my clothing cleanout strategy (otherwise, you can stop reading here) .  I work with an image consultant, which has been so helpful in terms of gaining an objective eye. In addition to making my own decisions, I also take pictures of me wearing some of my clothes so that my consultant and I can look at them and determine what works on me. Clothing is divided into 3 categories:
​A: clothes that fit my body/image type and color palette (my "season") that I love wearing and/or need for my work/play/etc​B: clothes that aren't the best fit or color on me, but that that fill a need, purpose (e.g, work blouse), or love (something gifted that brings me joy)​C: clothes that neither fit my body/image or color palette and that I really don't need or even love. I'm amazed by how many clothes fit this category.​
The A category is my keeper category. I also buy and add clothing, accessories, and bags to this category to replace category B items.
The B category is a maybe. Clothes stay due to nostalgia/meaning or until I find a replacement that is a better style, fit, cut, and color.
The C category is automatically donated, consigned, or gifted.

I have been uploading Categories A & B into a style app (I use Stylebook, which is free). You can create outfits on this app from what you own. You can also track your cost-per-wear stats on this app but I haven't done that during lockdown because I am only wearing about 3 things over and over again!

I don't think you need an image consultant to do this type of approach, but having some sort of strategy in mind as to how you want to create categories/rules for yourself is useful, I think.


----------



## Kimbashop

doni said:


> Here is our Mosto, a little over one year with us. Here also with the new puppy of my best friend, who is a cousin!
> 
> View attachment 5098296
> View attachment 5098297


They are so sweet! this made me smile.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> I'll be curious to hear what you think of it. This mini crossbody is catching my eye!
> 
> View attachment 5098257


This is an adorable style, and cheerful color!    



doni said:


> Here is our Mosto, a little over one year with us. Here also with the new puppy of my best friend, who is a cousin!
> 
> View attachment 5098296
> View attachment 5098297


Such cuties, both of them! 



Kimbashop said:


> Love the new goals for the month!
> May stats
> 1 bag OUT (both gifted, which made me very happy)
> 2 bags LISTED (for months)
> 1 bag IN
> 
> ------Closet cleanout strategy: Read if interested-----------
> I have been working hard at a closet cleanout over this past year, which has been really helpful. For anyone interested, I thought I'd share my clothing cleanout strategy (otherwise, you can stop reading here) .  I work with an image consultant, which has been so helpful in terms of gaining an objective eye. In addition to making my own decisions, I also take pictures of me wearing some of my clothes so that my consultant and I can look at them and determine what works on me. Clothing is divided into 3 categories:
> ​A: clothes that fit my body/image type and color palette (my "season") that I love wearing and/or need for my work/play/etc​B: clothes that aren't the best fit or color on me, but that that fill a need, purpose (e.g, work blouse), or love (something gifted that brings me joy)​C: clothes that neither fit my body/image or color palette and that I really don't need or even love. I'm amazed by how many clothes fit this category.​
> The A category is my keeper category. I also buy and add clothing, accessories, and bags to this category to replace category B items.
> The B category is a maybe. Clothes stay due to nostalgia/meaning or until I find a replacement that is a better style, fit, cut, and color.
> The C category is automatically donated, consigned, or gifted.
> 
> I have been uploading Categories A & B into a style app (I use Stylebook, which is free). You can create outfits on this app from what you own. You can also track your cost-per-wear stats on this app but I haven't done that during lockdown because I am only wearing about 3 things over and over again!
> 
> I don't think you need an image consultant to do this type of approach, but having some sort of strategy in mind as to how you want to create categories/rules for yourself is useful, I think.



Thanks for sharing your strategy!


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> Here is our Mosto, a little over one year with us. Here also with the new puppy of my best friend, who is a cousin!
> 
> View attachment 5098296
> View attachment 5098297


Adorable!


----------



## baghabitz34

May 2021 Stats:
0 bags in, 1 bag out. Gave my MK Jetset tote to my cousin. Just wasn’t using it much the past 2-3 years.
0 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out
Too many pairs of shoes. Into lightweight slip-ons lately.
May challenges:
Did a WIMB with my MCM Boston.
Shared some of my favorite SLGs, the Longchamp pouches.
Rotate your bags - used 15 different bags in May.


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> Here is our Mosto, a little over one year with us. Here also with the new puppy of my best friend, who is a cousin!


Adorable! 
Sorry things have been difficult, hope it all gets easier. 


Kimbashop said:


> Closet cleanout strategy:


Great strategy, thank you for sharing. I'm going through my clothes to do a mini clearout, so I'll be trying your approach.


----------



## doni

ElainePG said:


> Sounds as though it's been hard. Maybe with the nicer weather (and the new blazers!) it will get a little bit easier.





BowieFan1971 said:


> Hugs!!!! It’s going to be okay!





jblended said:


> Sorry things have been difficult, hope it all gets easier.



Thanks you all. No worries. I am a simple soul, the sun is shining, and spirits are high.


----------



## doni

Kimbashop said:


> Love the new goals for the month!
> May stats
> 1 bag OUT (both gifted, which made me very happy)
> 2 bags LISTED (for months)
> 1 bag IN
> 
> ------Closet cleanout strategy: Read if interested-----------
> I have been working hard at a closet cleanout over this past year, which has been really helpful. For anyone interested, I thought I'd share my clothing cleanout strategy (otherwise, you can stop reading here) .  I work with an image consultant, which has been so helpful in terms of gaining an objective eye. In addition to making my own decisions, I also take pictures of me wearing some of my clothes so that my consultant and I can look at them and determine what works on me. Clothing is divided into 3 categories:
> ​A: clothes that fit my body/image type and color palette (my "season") that I love wearing and/or need for my work/play/etc​B: clothes that aren't the best fit or color on me, but that that fill a need, purpose (e.g, work blouse), or love (something gifted that brings me joy)​C: clothes that neither fit my body/image or color palette and that I really don't need or even love. I'm amazed by how many clothes fit this category.​
> The A category is my keeper category. I also buy and add clothing, accessories, and bags to this category to replace category B items.
> The B category is a maybe. Clothes stay due to nostalgia/meaning or until I find a replacement that is a better style, fit, cut, and color.
> The C category is automatically donated, consigned, or gifted.
> 
> I have been uploading Categories A & B into a style app (I use Stylebook, which is free). You can create outfits on this app from what you own. You can also track your cost-per-wear stats on this app but I haven't done that during lockdown because I am only wearing about 3 things over and over again!
> 
> I don't think you need an image consultant to do this type of approach, but having some sort of strategy in mind as to how you want to create categories/rules for yourself is useful, I think.


So interesting. I am sure having an image consultant saves years of pondering and learning. I would love to hear more about this process!


----------



## FizzyWater

ElainePG said:


> "In a paper bag" definitely counts as "out"!!! I have delegated charity shop drop-offs to Mr. PG, since I'm not supposed to lift anything over 5 pounds. We have the paper bags stored in an out-of-the-way (-ish) place, and he makes them disappear now & then. In the meantime, out of sight, out of mind, so as far as I'm concerned, they're already gone!
> 
> I do wish our library was back to taking book donations. We could clear out a ton of bookshelf space.



Ha, my apartment* is tiny and there is no out-of-the-way place that isn't stuffed with stuff.

Yesterday I achieved two bags out the door, and an evening of fabulous food!

*this is complicated.  my apt is 39 qm, and my bf snagged one the same size one literally one door down.  then I sold my house and moved the contents of a 1200+ sqft house into his place, because (cough cough) mine was full.  it was very exciting for a while.  luckily he both has few possessions himself and is happy being surrounded by lots of mine.


----------



## americandreaming

may stats
bags in 9
bags out 0
slgs 2
slgs out 0

ytd
bags in 19
bags out 1
slgs in 3
slgs out 2

plan
two bags out
ordered four (possibly five) bags and an slg which I will count on the month they come


----------



## FizzyWater

americandreaming said:


> may stats
> bags in 9
> bags out 0
> slgs 2
> slgs out 0
> 
> ytd
> bags in 19
> bags out 1
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 2
> 
> plan
> two bags out
> ordered four (possibly five) bags and an slg which I will count on the month they come



Um, on the one hand, this sounds like fun!  On the other hand, this sounds like a lot going on.  What's your plan for this activity?


----------



## jblended

americandreaming said:


> may stats
> bags in 9
> bags out 0
> slgs 2
> slgs out 0
> 
> ytd
> bags in 19
> bags out 1
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 2
> 
> plan
> two bags out
> ordered four (possibly five) bags and an slg which I will count on the month they come


I'm really intrigued by all the movement in your collection. It sounds exciting!
Are you having a total style revamp or just experimenting with different brands? I'd love to hear more about your process.


----------



## jblended

Completed one of the challenges for this month (#3 hot or cold): carried my black suede round bag out for a walk (its usually a winter bag for me).
Didn't think to take a picture, but I plan to continue using it this month so I'll grab a photo next time (for challenge #2).
Having fallen out of love with it previously and giving it to my mum, I'm really glad the bag has made its way back to my closet. I really enjoyed carrying it.


----------



## mariliz11

Challenge #3 complete! I wore my black Prada nylon bag that I usually wear for winter on a hot hot day! Plus I used to only wear it as an evening bag for going out and I have been wearing it this morning for running errands!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Kimbashop

doni said:


> So interesting. I am sure having an image consultant saves years of pondering and learning. I would love to hear more about this process!


It has really helped. Shopping has gotten far less confusing and I rarely impulse buy now, unless I know it is an immediate fit with my "A" group. I can DM you the info over the next day or so. The person I work with does color and image analysis (like silhouette and body lines) and I can either give you her name or give you some of the ideas she has given me and presumably her other clients.


----------



## dcooney4

I wore a black bag today too that I would only wear in winter. I forgot to take a picture though.


----------



## dcooney4

I think I want a fun colored small wallet. I switched up my wallet today but this one is black too. Shopped my closet but they are all black or very dark colors.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I think I want a fun colored small wallet. I switched up my wallet today but this one is black too. Shopped my closet but they are all black or very dark colors.


You need a bright color! I used to always carry a black one, and then I bought a gorgeous iridescent green Lodis wallet... and never went back.


----------



## Cookiefiend

May stats - somewhat late!
Bags in or out - 0
SLG in or out - 0
Scarves in - 4  , Out - 2. I still have a few listed and want to list a few more. Of the 4 in - FABULOUS! 

Challenges... erm... 
I did wear 10 different purses, showed a few “What Fits in My Bag”, and my SLGs! 
I didn’t go through the coat closet, though I meant to. 
I did finish 4 books, well 5 - because I finished The Wizard of Oz with my granddaughter and now we’re starting The Borrowers. Still reading Anna Karenina, but I am enjoying it. 
Our water heater went out - so it was replaced, and the Critter Control people have caught 5 voles, a shrew, and a snake.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Karenska said:


> What a beautiful color! So stylish.


Thank you!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

First time using this cutie this year. My husband compliments this bag every time he sees it. 
Reade PM in Rouge vernis


----------



## jblended

@ElainePG One of the local charity shops has agreed to host an event every fortnight for women who are re-entering the workforce (not specific to DV victims though, anybody down on their luck can walk in that day and be surrounded by others who are in the same boat).
The shop owner will be setting aside office wear (including shoes and accessories) for these events and will give the women a 25% discount on items they buy. 
Thank you so much for the inspiration! I would never have thought of this had it not been for you sharing your experience. 

Edited out so many typos!


----------



## dcooney4

What Are your favorite brands of wallets?


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> What Are your favorite brands of wallets?


Love this question!
My favourite wallet is now discontinued but I bought them up in bulk when I heard that they would be stopped. I use one until it falls apart (on average every 2 years) and then move into the next. They were the Kate Spade pebbled leather 'small stacey 'wallets. They're only 3.5x4 inches, with 3 card slots, a bill fold, and a zippered section for coins. It's really hard to find wallets that small that have a bill fold, but all my bags are small so I can't upsize- and I have no need to since I carry so little.
Their current wallets are much larger and have awful feeling leather by comparison.

I also have 2 commemorative wallets from Kensington Palace that I use to remind me of home (not that I ever lived in the palace ).
And a men's Paul Smith wallet that I adore! It's just plain black smooth leather, but it's buttery! It used to be my brother's and he handed it down to me when he got a new one. I think in terms of quality, that P.S. must be the best I've ever handled.


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> What Are your favorite brands of wallets?


I like LV and most of my wallets are from them, I like the variety in shapes, prints and colors and I do find them durable. 

I also love my Michael Kors saffiano one, it’s the type you can throw around your purse and never have to worry!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> @ElainePG One of the local charity shops has agreed to host an event every fortnight for women who are re-entering the workforce (not specific to DV victims though, anybody down on their luck can walk in that day and be surrounded by others who are in the same boat).
> The shop owner will be setting aside office wear (including shoes and accessories) for these events and will give the women a 25% discount on items they buy.
> Thank you so much for the inspiration! I would never have thought of this had it not been for you sharing your experience.
> 
> Edited out so many typos!


Love this!!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> What Are your favorite brands of wallets?


LV and Coach....cute, practical, durable


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> First time using this cutie this year. My husband compliments this bag every time he sees it.
> Reade PM in Rouge vernis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100795


Wow - what a great color!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> What Are your favorite brands of wallets?


Most of my wallets are Coach, from all different years. I also have Brahmin, Henri Bendel, Longchamp, Tiffany and Dolce & Gabbana. Dolce & Gabbana has a lot of floral patterns. If you are looking for colorful, check out mywalit: https://www.mywalit.com/women/wallets/?p=1


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> If you are looking for colorful, check out mywalit: https://www.mywalit.com/women/wallets/?p=1


Seconding this recommendation! I've had a bag and a wallet from them in the past. Great quality, lots of colour, and lasted years!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Love this question!
> My favourite wallet is now discontinued but I bought them up in bulk when I heard that they would be stopped. I use one until it falls apart (on average every 2 years) and then move into the next. They were the Kate Spade pebbled leather 'small stacey 'wallets. They're only 3.5x4 inches, with 3 card slots, a bill fold, and a zippered section for coins. It's really hard to find wallets that small that have a bill fold, but all my bags are small so I can't upsize- and I have no need to since I carry so little.
> Their current wallets are much larger and have awful feeling leather by comparison.
> 
> I also have 2 commemorative wallets from Kensington Palace that I use to remind me of home (not that I ever lived in the palace ).
> And a men's Paul Smith wallet that I adore! It's just plain black smooth leather, but it's buttery! It used to be my brother's and he handed it down to me when he got a new one. I think in terms of quality, that P.S. must be the best I've ever handled.



I actually saw a pretty Paul Smith wallet today. The front had a bright flower , but from the top it was to dark. Very pretty though!


----------



## dcooney4

I looked in so many places and every one I liked was sold out in the colors I liked. I did pick a red Furla Card holder. This will tide me over till I find something I love.


----------



## dcooney4

Mulberry had a stunning red but only in a flat thin card holder , no wallet. The other day I scared myself. I thought I lost my wallet because I didn’t see it in the bigger bag. When I found it I felt both stupid and relieved.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> What Are your favorite brands of wallets?





	

		
			
		

		
	
LV, Coach, Kate Spade, and Ferragamo. I’ve used all of these frequently & they show little to no wear.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I love their names.


Their mum is Biscuit and all her children have sweets related names. The girls are Biscotti (who looks most like her mum), Nutella, Kitkat and Little Debbie.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> May stats
> 0 bags out
> ? bags in, I ordered one but it won't get here until June so I'm counting it in June
> 2 slgs out
> 4 slgs in, 1 keychain/purse charm, 2 card cases, and a tape measure. The two Vera Bradley items cost under $10 together so I have no guilt about them. The D&G I had admired when someone on the forum got it so when I found it at the outlet on sale, it seemed like it was meant to be. The D&G holds our vaccine cards, as well as a bunch of other cards (there are 9 card pockets on the other side.) The two card holders together take up less room in bags than the wallet I was using before. The purse charm I had been considering on ebay for much more so of course I got it when I found it at the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097928
> 
> 
> ytd
> bags in 4
> bags out 0
> slgs in 5
> slgs out 6



How lovely! Your slgs are so friendly and cheerful! I especially adore the D&G cardholder. Actually I´ve been watching this type of cardholder with the floral patterns on and off, but never pulled the trigger. I´m not sure whether I´m a cardholder person.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> How lovely! Your slgs are so friendly and cheerful! I especially adore the D&G cardholder. Actually I´ve been watching this type of cardholder with the floral patterns on and off, but never pulled the trigger. I´m not sure whether I´m a cardholder person.


I was always a long wallet girl, but I love my cardholder/coin pouch/keychain! If I have to run in someplace quick or get out at the gas station, I have everything I need and it fits in a pocket. Because the keys are attached, if it fell out of my pocket I would know.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> Love the new goals for the month!
> May stats
> 1 bag OUT (both gifted, which made me very happy)
> 2 bags LISTED (for months)
> 1 bag IN
> 
> ------Closet cleanout strategy: Read if interested-----------
> I have been working hard at a closet cleanout over this past year, which has been really helpful. For anyone interested, I thought I'd share my clothing cleanout strategy (otherwise, you can stop reading here) .  I work with an image consultant, which has been so helpful in terms of gaining an objective eye. In addition to making my own decisions, I also take pictures of me wearing some of my clothes so that my consultant and I can look at them and determine what works on me. Clothing is divided into 3 categories:
> ​A: clothes that fit my body/image type and color palette (my "season") that I love wearing and/or need for my work/play/etc​B: clothes that aren't the best fit or color on me, but that that fill a need, purpose (e.g, work blouse), or love (something gifted that brings me joy)​C: clothes that neither fit my body/image or color palette and that I really don't need or even love. I'm amazed by how many clothes fit this category.​
> The A category is my keeper category. I also buy and add clothing, accessories, and bags to this category to replace category B items.
> The B category is a maybe. Clothes stay due to nostalgia/meaning or until I find a replacement that is a better style, fit, cut, and color.
> The C category is automatically donated, consigned, or gifted.
> 
> I have been uploading Categories A & B into a style app (I use Stylebook, which is free). You can create outfits on this app from what you own. You can also track your cost-per-wear stats on this app but I haven't done that during lockdown because I am only wearing about 3 things over and over again!
> 
> I don't think you need an image consultant to do this type of approach, but having some sort of strategy in mind as to how you want to create categories/rules for yourself is useful, I think.



I really like your closet cleanout strategy! It makes perfect sense to me. 
Winter has been long here and we are only having the first warm days now. High time for me to remember where I put the summer clothes (some suitcases, I believe) and unearth them before the urge to buy new kicks in. Once I´ve found the suitcases in question I shall proceed with their contents in the way you suggest and do the same with the winter gear.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Mulberry had a stunning red but only in a flat thin card holder , no wallet. The other day I scared myself. I thought I lost my wallet because I didn’t see it in the bigger bag. When I found it I felt both stupid and relieved.



I´m glad you did not actually lose your wallet! 
I´m a stickler for large wallets, because they are substantial enough for me to notice in my bag at first glance.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> What Are your favorite brands of wallets?



I don´t have many wallets. All I really need is one large red zipped wallet for dayly use. After many years of use I finally replaced my household brand wallet with a Dior Karenina zipped wallet and couldn´t be any happier with it. It feels lush, it looks lush and it has all the room I need to fit my essentials plus everything but the kitchen sink into it.




For smaller bags- and to just own them for my collection- I have two Dior Trailer Trash wallets.




And here´s the latest purchase, another Karenina, this time the small version. Unfortunately it´s not red. I only have the before tlc picture so far. Meanwhile it´s been repaired and conditioned. I used it today inside my small leopard Dior Promenade Pouch. A wallet this small and not zip around  is something I have to get used to...




I think the only other wallet I own is a red 3-quarter size abro zip around wallet. This size still works nicely for me and the quality is very lovely.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> I don´t have many wallets. All I really need is one large red zipped wallet for dayly use. After many years of use I finally replaced my household brand wallet with a Dior Karenina zipped wallet and couldn´t be any happier with it. It feels lush, it looks lush and it has all the room I need to fit my essentials plus everything but the kitchen sink into it.
> 
> View attachment 5101308
> 
> 
> For smaller bags- and to just own them for my collection- I have two Dior Trailer Trash wallets.
> 
> View attachment 5101306
> 
> 
> And here´s the latest purchase, another Karenina, this time the small version. Unfortunately it´s not red. I only have the before tlc picture so far. Meanwhile it´s been repaired and conditioned. I used it today inside my small leopard Dior Promenade Pouch. A wallet this small and not zip around  is something I have to get used to...
> 
> View attachment 5101307
> 
> 
> I think the only other wallet I own is a red 3-quarter size abro zip around wallet. This size still works nicely for me and the quality is very lovely.
> 
> View attachment 5101306


sorry, I can´t make the huge photo go away....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

May Stats
*Bags in*: 0
*Bags out*: 0- except for some carry on travel case I finally managed to sell...
*SLGs in*: 1- the Dior Karenina wallet
*SLGs out*: 0

No luck on my sales...  somebody was interested in my Fendi Spy, we agreed on a price after a lot of haggling on her side and then I never heard from her again...


----------



## BowieFan1971

Met a friend for lunch, then we window shopped/browsed at a high end mall. I saw TONS of LV all over the place (Neverfulls and Pochette Accessoires mostly and possibly a lot of fakes in the bunch) but only one Hermès (a gold Kelly 28). Funny...influencers make it seem like everyone and their mom has multiple Kellys and Birkin (so why don’t you?  ), but even in a high end mall full of premium designer boutiques I only saw one. They really are rare out and about.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> May Stats
> *Bags in*: 0
> *Bags out*: 0- except for some carry on travel case I finally managed to sell...
> *SLGs in*: 1- the Dior Karenina wallet
> *SLGs out*: 0
> 
> No luck on my sales...  somebody was interested in my Fendi Spy, we agreed on a price after a lot of haggling on her side and then I never heard from her again...


That happened to me too on an Epi Speedy 25! Argh!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> That happened to me too on an Epi Speedy 25! Argh!


Argh in deed! I wan to sell not have a new pen pal!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Met a friend for lunch, then we window shopped/browsed at a high end mall. I saw TONS of LV all over the place (Neverfulls and Pochette Accessoires mostly and possibly a lot of fakes in the bunch) but only one Hermès (a gold Kelly 28). Funny...influencers make it seem like everyone and their mom has multiple Kellys and Birkin (so why don’t you?  ), but even in a high end mall full of premium designer boutiques I only saw one. They really are rare out and about.


They are! Not only the Hermes bags, but all kinds of designer handbags. Everyday life is not Insta...


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> I was always a long wallet girl, but I love my cardholder/coin pouch/keychain! If I have to run in someplace quick or get out at the gas station, I have everything I need and it fits in a pocket. Because the keys are attached, if it fell out of my pocket I would know.


Totally agree. Here's a picture of my all time favorite. The best part, everytime I open it to buy something, I get the side eye from a bird. The bird's name is Tom, which, not coincidentally is my husband's name!


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> Most of my wallets are Coach, from all different years. I also have Brahmin, Henri Bendel, Longchamp, Tiffany and Dolce & Gabbana. Dolce & Gabbana has a lot of floral patterns. If you are looking for colorful, check out mywalit: https://www.mywalit.com/women/wallets/?p=1


oh my goodness! Those are so fun! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Met a friend for lunch, then we window shopped/browsed at a high end mall. I saw TONS of LV all over the place (Neverfulls and Pochette Accessoires mostly and possibly a lot of fakes in the bunch) but only one Hermès (a gold Kelly 28). Funny...influencers make it seem like everyone and their mom has multiple Kellys and Birkin (so why don’t you?  ), but even in a high end mall full of premium designer boutiques I only saw one. They really are rare out and about.


Yup. I live in a small town, I have seen one K in 17 years. No one blinks an eye at mine. I have been to our ‘high end’ mall, and the gentleman at Gucci recognize it. (I was looking at wallets) 


sherrylynn said:


> Totally agree. Here's a picture of my all time favorite. The best part, everytime I open it to buy something, I get the side eye from a bird. The bird's name is Tom, which, not coincidentally is my husband's name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101351
> View attachment 5101352


Okay... That’s fabulous! ❤️


----------



## BowieFan1971

sherrylynn said:


> Totally agree. Here's a picture of my all time favorite. The best part, everytime I open it to buy something, I get the side eye from a bird. The bird's name is Tom, which, not coincidentally is my husband's name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101351
> View attachment 5101352


Love this!!!!!!


----------



## whateve

sherrylynn said:


> Totally agree. Here's a picture of my all time favorite. The best part, everytime I open it to buy something, I get the side eye from a bird. The bird's name is Tom, which, not coincidentally is my husband's name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101351
> View attachment 5101352


That is so pretty! I love that the inside is just as pretty as the outside.


----------



## Vintage Leather

May
Bags In: 0
Bags out: 4
Accessories In: 1
Accessories Out:  5
Total out: 36


May YTD
Bags In: 0
Bags Out: 8
Accessories In: 5
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 66
Total out : 681

I’m late, but I’ve got May numbers. Accessories in - pair of Judith Leiber sunglasses because I was wanting a little sparkle and was in a bad mood.


----------



## jblended

sherrylynn said:


> Totally agree. Here's a picture of my all time favorite. The best part, everytime I open it to buy something, *I get the side eye from a bird. The bird's name is Tom, which, not coincidentally is my husband's name!*



I adore this wallet! 


Vintage Leather said:


> May
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 4
> Accessories In: 1
> Accessories Out:  5
> Total out: 36
> 
> 
> May YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 5
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 66
> Total out : 681
> 
> I’m late, but I’ve got May numbers. Accessories in - pair of Judith Leiber sunglasses because I was wanting a little sparkle and was in a bad mood.


Brilliant stats!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> I don´t have many wallets. All I really need is one large red zipped wallet for dayly use. After many years of use I finally replaced my household brand wallet with a Dior Karenina zipped wallet and couldn´t be any happier with it. It feels lush, it looks lush and it has all the room I need to fit my essentials plus everything but the kitchen sink into it.
> 
> View attachment 5101308
> 
> 
> For smaller bags- and to just own them for my collection- I have two Dior Trailer Trash wallets.
> 
> View attachment 5101306
> 
> 
> And here´s the latest purchase, another Karenina, this time the small version. Unfortunately it´s not red. I only have the before tlc picture so far. Meanwhile it´s been repaired and conditioned. I used it today inside my small leopard Dior Promenade Pouch. A wallet this small and not zip around  is something I have to get used to...
> 
> View attachment 5101307
> 
> 
> I think the only other wallet I own is a red 3-quarter size abro zip around wallet. This size still works nicely for me and the quality is very lovely.
> 
> View attachment 5101306


You have a great selection of wallets. I can't do big wallets because the weight gets to heavy with the other stuff in my bags.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> sorry, I can´t make the huge photo go away....


I like the huge photos.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5101136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV, Coach, Kate Spade, and Ferragamo. I’ve used all of these frequently & they show little to no wear.


They are very pretty. Ferragamo is is one of the only outlets I didn't have time to go in. I wish I had now.


----------



## dcooney4

sherrylynn said:


> Totally agree. Here's a picture of my all time favorite. The best part, everytime I open it to buy something, I get the side eye from a bird. The bird's name is Tom, which, not coincidentally is my husband's name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101351
> View attachment 5101352


Beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> They are! Not only the Hermes bags, but all kinds of designer handbags. Everyday life is not Insta...



I remember a post from an Influencer who was leaving Instagram, and the Influencer life. She mentioned that she had outfits she'd never even worn out and about. The companies had sent the outfits, she'd put them on to take the required photos, then never worn them for herself. Just to make the Instagram post. So even what we see them post may not be what they really wear.


----------



## 880

@sherrylynn, I love your wallet! love the bird named Tom!



dcooney4 said:


> What Are your favorite brands of wallets?


ive traditionally bought Hermes, chanel, LV, gucci, and prada wallets, but the Prada stands out the most. I bought a Prada zip saffiano wallet that lasted too long — more than ten years — and didn’t show any wear. So I finally just out it aside when I got really tired of it. I still have it though. I used to buy cles, but they showed wear pretty quickly. Maybe I just got a few lemons.



BowieFan1971 said:


> I was always a long wallet girl, but I love my cardholder/coin pouch/keychain!


I am historically a long wallet fan and I don’t have many SLG.. I bought a box kelly long wallet, phw, that I adore, but it’s too heavy, the card slots are such a struggle that I dump everything in the middle section, and it’s also really bulky. And I worry about scratching the interior of my bags or scratching or damaging the wallet hardware .... But it theoretically makes a cute small clutch.

I bought a calvi in Blu nuit that I am meh about. The two sections seem excessively roomy to the point where my stuff could slip out. So I may gift it to my cousin or my step brother.

I love my Dior card holder. It’s smaller than an LV cles or calvi but thicker bc each card gets its own accordion slot. And there is a ring (detachable charms) that I strung with a hardware lanyard and my keys.






Vintage Leather said:


> I’m late, but I’ve got May numbers.



@Vintage Leather, congrats on those amazing numbers! i don’t think I own that many accessories! Am so impressed! You deserve the sunglasses!

i don’t look at Instagram or social media other than TPF. But, i live relatively close to Madison avenue luxury boutique shopping and restaurants, so I see a ton of Hermes, chanel, LV, goyard, delvaux, etc etc. in the wild. I’m pretty certain I can recognize authentic Hermes, but not the other brands. Though I don’t often see sellier Birkins. My first sighting was a woman next to me on the banquette at Bar Masa (but I couldn’t really turn my head to look though 

@Cookiefiend, I’m sure your grandchildren will adore the Borrowers. Just like @ElainePG, I loved the books when I was a child. And, the wizard of oz series. re Anna karenina, I recall I found Vronsky irritating and overly solicitous, but I don’t exactly recall why. Hope you are safe from snakes, voles, shrews, and slugs

@mariliz11, glad you are safe and sound. What bags did you grab? I’m not sure I’d think of much beyond papers, wallet, passport, electronics, and the handbag of the moment. I’m assuming that I’m wearing the usual jewelry, so I’d probably also take DHs watches.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> Love the new goals for the month!
> May stats
> 1 bag OUT (both gifted, which made me very happy)
> 2 bags LISTED (for months)
> 1 bag IN
> 
> ------Closet cleanout strategy: Read if interested-----------
> I have been working hard at a closet cleanout over this past year, which has been really helpful. For anyone interested, I thought I'd share my clothing cleanout strategy (otherwise, you can stop reading here) .  I work with an image consultant, which has been so helpful in terms of gaining an objective eye. In addition to making my own decisions, I also take pictures of me wearing some of my clothes so that my consultant and I can look at them and determine what works on me. Clothing is divided into 3 categories:
> ​A: clothes that fit my body/image type and color palette (my "season") that I love wearing and/or need for my work/play/etc​B: clothes that aren't the best fit or color on me, but that that fill a need, purpose (e.g, work blouse), or love (something gifted that brings me joy)​C: clothes that neither fit my body/image or color palette and that I really don't need or even love. I'm amazed by how many clothes fit this category.​
> The A category is my keeper category. I also buy and add clothing, accessories, and bags to this category to replace category B items.
> The B category is a maybe. Clothes stay due to nostalgia/meaning or until I find a replacement that is a better style, fit, cut, and color.
> The C category is automatically donated, consigned, or gifted.
> 
> I have been uploading Categories A & B into a style app (I use Stylebook, which is free). You can create outfits on this app from what you own. You can also track your cost-per-wear stats on this app but I haven't done that during lockdown because I am only wearing about 3 things over and over again!
> 
> I don't think you need an image consultant to do this type of approach, but having some sort of strategy in mind as to how you want to create categories/rules for yourself is useful, I think.


This is a brilliant strategy! I had a color consultant do an analysis for me a couple of years ago, which definitely helped me with closet clear-out, but it would have been another hefty fee to have her do a body/image analysis and I decided I could (maybe) do this part of it myself. Especially since I'm retired, so I don't have as many different types of clothing choices. Really just super-casual (leggings & a long sweater), casual (jeans, a tee, a merino or cashmere sweater, & an H scarf), and dressy (nice pants, an elegant jacket, & either good jewelry or an H scarf).


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Vintage Leather

880 said:


> @Vintage Leather, congrats on those amazing numbers! i don’t think I own that many accessories! Am so impressed! You deserve the sunglasses!
> 
> i live relatively close to Madison avenue luxury boutique shopping and restaurants, so I see a ton of Hermes, chanel, LV, goyard, delvaux, etc etc. in the wild. I’m pretty certain I can recognize authentic Hermes, but not the other brands. Though I don’t often see sellier Birkins. My first sighting was a woman next to me on the banquette at Bar Masa (but I couldn’t really turn my head to look though




Accessories are defined as hats, gloves, jewelry, sunglasses, wallets and slg, and shoes. Basically, everything I wear but clothes and handbags. 

I’ll also admit that I had a shopping problem in years past. I had three different homes I lived in, and each had their own wardrobe. At my height, I owned over 90 handbags. I’m down closer to 50 now, so I’m doing better. But I still have a ways to go


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I think I want a fun colored small wallet. I switched up my wallet today but this one is black too. Shopped my closet but they are all black or very dark colors.


I really like my red BV wallet. It's cheerful to open up my handbag and see a pop of bright color!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> May stats - somewhat late!
> Bags in or out - 0
> SLG in or out - 0
> Scarves in - 4  , Out - 2. I still have a few listed and want to list a few more. Of the 4 in - FABULOUS!
> 
> Challenges... erm...
> I did wear 10 different purses, showed a few “What Fits in My Bag”, and my SLGs!
> I didn’t go through the coat closet, though I meant to.
> I did finish 4 books, well 5 - because I finished The Wizard of Oz with my granddaughter and now we’re starting The Borrowers. Still reading Anna Karenina, but I am enjoying it.
> Our water heater went out - so it was replaced, and the Critter Control people have caught 5 voles, a shrew, and a snake.


I remember LOVING The Borrowers when I was a little girl! You're choosing such lovely classics for your granddaughter.   

But, urk, the critters! I wouldn't mind the voles or the shrew, but the snake would definitely creep me out. Where were they? Outside the house, or (yikes) inside???

We occasionally get invaded by slugs in our kitchen. They come in at night, so we don't actually encounter them, but we find their (yucky slimy) trails on our tiled kitchen floor in the morning. The Internet says to put down a little dish of beer  … the concept is that they will crawl into the dish to imbibe, and then they won't be able to get out again. I don't know if I'm putting down the wrong sort of beer, or it's just one of those Internet rumors, but I've never had any luck. Truthfully, I'm just as glad. Don't know if I'd want to wake up to a drowned slug (though Mr. PG always goes into the kitchen first to check, bless him).


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love this!!!!!!


Me, too! It sounds like a terrific event.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> First time using this cutie this year. My husband compliments this bag every time he sees it.
> Reade PM in Rouge vernis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100795



Wow… this is a showstopper!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> @ElainePG One of the local charity shops has agreed to host an event every fortnight for women who are re-entering the workforce (not specific to DV victims though, anybody down on their luck can walk in that day and be surrounded by others who are in the same boat).
> The shop owner will be setting aside office wear (including shoes and accessories) for these events and will give the women a 25% discount on items they buy.
> Thank you so much for the inspiration! I would never have thought of this had it not been for you sharing your experience.
> 
> Edited out so many typos!


It sounds as though you were the one to make this event happen, @jblended … am I right?  I especially love the idea that all the women will be with others in the same boat. How empowering! And also that it's something that will happen every fortnight, rather than a "one time only" event.


----------



## dcooney4

Out and about photo. The bag is actually tan .


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I really like my red BV wallet. It's cheerful to open up my handbag and see a pop of bright color!
> View attachment 5102068


I looked for this but they were sold out of red wallets at their outlet store.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I remember LOVING The Borrowers when I was a little girl! You're choosing such lovely classics for your granddaughter.
> 
> But, urk, the critters! I wouldn't mind the voles or the shrew, but the snake would definitely creep me out. Where were they? Outside the house, or (yikes) inside???
> 
> We occasionally get invaded by slugs in our kitchen. They come in at night, so we don't actually encounter them, but we find their (yucky slimy) trails on our tiled kitchen floor in the morning. The Internet says to put down a little dish of beer  … the concept is that they will crawl into the dish to imbibe, and then they won't be able to get out again. I don't know if I'm putting down the wrong sort of beer, or it's just one of those Internet rumors, but I've never had any luck. Truthfully, I'm just as glad. Don't know if I'd want to wake up to a drowned slug (though Mr. PG always goes into the kitchen first to check, bless him).


My son just buried a small cup in the garden with beer and it is working.


----------



## mariliz11

So here’s something unexpected that happened today and made me think. A bit of background: I live in a part of my city with houses with big yards, full of trees and with narrow roads connecting us to the main highway. Suddenly, a small fire broke out at a house nearby from burning some garbage or something and because of the strong winds it got out of hand. After about an hour police came and said my whole neighborhood should better evacuate as a precaution due to the winds. We knew we were not in danger but of course had to go as they said.  

THANKFULLY we are all safe and back home, no damages, firefighters did an excellent job and no harm whatsoever. 

Now that we are back and safe and calm I was putting by everything I took with me hastily in a bag and apart from emergency items and valuables like phone, laptop, money, passport etc…I threw in the bag about 10 handbags! I had 10 minutes to prepare (thankfull also I was with my parents and they minded securing the house) and my mind straight up thought that’s what I thought was valuable (plus a watch and a ring I was wearing)! 

So assuming a SAFE situation, no imminent danger, you know you can go back to your house after a few hours, no damages to people, pets, or property…what would you grab and go?!


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> So here’s something unexpected that happened today and made me think. A bit of background: I live in a part of my city with houses with big yards, full of trees and with narrow roads connecting us to the main highway. Suddenly, a small fire broke out at a house nearby from burning some garbage or something and because of the strong winds it got out of hand. After about an hour police came and said my whole neighborhood should better evacuate as a precaution due to the winds. We knew we were not in danger but of course had to go as they said.
> 
> THANKFULLY we are all safe and back home, no damages, firefighters did an excellent job and no harm whatsoever.
> 
> Now that we are back and safe and calm I was putting by everything I took with me hastily in a bag and apart from emergency items and valuables like phone, laptop, money, passport etc…I threw in the bag about 10 handbags! I had 10 minutes to prepare (thankfull also I was with my parents and they minded securing the house) and my mind straight up thought that’s what I thought was valuable (plus a watch and a ring I was wearing)!
> 
> So assuming a SAFE situation, no imminent danger, you know you can go back to your house after a few hours, no damages to people, pets, or property…what would you grab and go?!


By the time I grabbed documents and pets in carriers. I would be out of time. Not even sure how I could transport my turtle.


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> By the time I grabbed documents and pets in carriers. I would be out of time. Not even sure how I could transport my turtle.


Definitely! Our dog was my first thought before documents and valuables and thankfully my dad put her in the car. Can’t imagine the panic if we had more pets to move!


----------



## BowieFan1971

mariliz11 said:


> So here’s something unexpected that happened today and made me think. A bit of background: I live in a part of my city with houses with big yards, full of trees and with narrow roads connecting us to the main highway. Suddenly, a small fire broke out at a house nearby from burning some garbage or something and because of the strong winds it got out of hand. After about an hour police came and said my whole neighborhood should better evacuate as a precaution due to the winds. We knew we were not in danger but of course had to go as they said.
> 
> THANKFULLY we are all safe and back home, no damages, firefighters did an excellent job and no harm whatsoever.
> 
> Now that we are back and safe and calm I was putting by everything I took with me hastily in a bag and apart from emergency items and valuables like phone, laptop, money, passport etc…I threw in the bag about 10 handbags! I had 10 minutes to prepare (thankfull also I was with my parents and they minded securing the house) and my mind straight up thought that’s what I thought was valuable (plus a watch and a ring I was wearing)!
> 
> So assuming a SAFE situation, no imminent danger, you know you can go back to your house after a few hours, no damages to people, pets, or property…what would you grab and go?!


Glad things turned ok!
If I knew I could go back? My husband, wedding rings, purse/wallet. If I was unsure or couldn’t? Add the cat, a few special pieces of jewelry with personal meaning, two small boxes with pics of my son as a child. A change or two of clothes if I had time after first finding and corralling the cat. Anything else is replaceable stuff, no matter how much I love it.


----------



## ElainePG

sherrylynn said:


> Totally agree. Here's a picture of my all time favorite. The best part, everytime I open it to buy something, I get the side eye from a bird. The bird's name is Tom, which, not coincidentally is my husband's name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101351
> View attachment 5101352


This is the most amazing wallet I've ever seen! Does Ferragamo still make it?


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> May
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 4
> Accessories In: 1
> Accessories Out:  5
> Total out: 36
> 
> 
> May YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 5
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 66
> Total out : 681
> 
> I’m late, but I’ve got May numbers. Accessories in - pair of Judith Leiber sunglasses because I was wanting a little sparkle and was in a bad mood.


Wow… these are AMAZING stats! And I'd say you were definitely entitled to those JL sunglasses. Sparkle is a GOOD thing, and at least you didn't go for diamonds and emeralds!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> My son just buried a small cup in the garden with beer and it is working.


Maybe that was my problem… I left the beer in a dish on the kitchen floor. I guess slugs prefer outdoor dining!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I remember LOVING The Borrowers when I was a little girl! You're choosing such lovely classics for your granddaughter.
> 
> But, urk, the critters! I wouldn't mind the voles or the shrew, but the snake would definitely creep me out. Where were they? Outside the house, or (yikes) inside???
> 
> We occasionally get invaded by slugs in our kitchen. They come in at night, so we don't actually encounter them, but we find their (yucky slimy) trails on our tiled kitchen floor in the morning. The Internet says to put down a little dish of beer  … the concept is that they will crawl into the dish to imbibe, and then they won't be able to get out again. I don't know if I'm putting down the wrong sort of beer, or it's just one of those Internet rumors, but I've never had any luck. Truthfully, I'm just as glad. Don't know if I'd want to wake up to a drowned slug (though Mr. PG always goes into the kitchen first to check, bless him).


❤️ I also loved The Borrowers, we are having such fun! ❤️

All the critters are outside. Something was making weird... not tunnels but like tunnels across our front yard. At first I thought it was water, but after more thinking I knew it wasn’t, and then I found the same thing in the backyard... and in using a small rake found two holes. NOT GOOD!  
So phone calls were made, they came out said “Yup, voles, oh and that’s shrews... which are fine if they stay out side. If they come in (through the weep holes [wtf!!!], they will keep ‘doing their business’ in the same place ALL the time, making a very stinky brick of poo between your wall.“
Here’s me =    
Please catch them all! 
I was a little sad about the snake. It was non-poisonous, and it was pretty good sized...so it was eating those dumb voles and shrews! 

My friend says there’s slug bait, he sprinkles it in the landscaping. He says he doesn’t know if it works, but he uses it anyway.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> ❤ I also loved The Borrowers, we are having such fun! ❤
> 
> All the critters are outside. Something was making weird... not tunnels but like tunnels across our front yard. At first I thought it was water, but after more thinking I knew it wasn’t, and then I found the same thing in the backyard... and in using a small rake found two holes. NOT GOOD!
> So phone calls were made, they came out said “Yup, voles, oh and that’s shrews... which are fine if they stay out side. If they come in (through the weep holes [wtf!!!], they will keep ‘doing their business’ in the same place ALL the time, making a very stinky brick of poo between your wall.“
> Here’s me =
> Please catch them all!
> I was a little sad about the snake. It was non-poisonous, and it was pretty good sized...so it was eating those dumb voles and shrews!
> 
> My friend says there’s slug bait, he sprinkles it in the landscaping. He says he doesn’t know if it works, but he uses it anyway.


So the snake was eating the voles & shrews, but it had to get taken away too, because it was inside the house? I guess that makes sense… you wouldn't want to trip on it in the middle of the night. I don't suppose they could have caught it and brought it to a nice farm someplace, where it could help Mr. Farmer by catching mice in the barn? (Nah, that's just me, being a tree-hugger!)

My bug exterminator company keeps our indoor slugs under control by putting slug bait outdoors, and it does seem to help. But at another level it doesn't seem quite fair to me. I don't mind them being outside (we don't grow veggies, and they don't eat any of our shrubs or flowers); I just don't want them in the kitchen. So what gives me the right to invade THEIR space, just so they won't invade MY space???


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> @Cookiefiend, I’m sure your grandchildren will adore the Borrowers. Just like @ElainePG, I loved the books when I was a child. And, the wizard of oz series.* re Anna karenina, I recall I found Vronsky irritating and overly solicitous, but I don’t exactly recall why. *Hope you are safe from snakes, voles, shrews, and slugs


When I read Anna Karenina in high school I completely blamed Anna; I found her clingy, whiny, passive, and waaaaay too demanding. Then I reread the book last year, and had the complete opposite reaction. Vronsky was a pig… and poor Anna! She was a victim of circumstance, and of her time.


----------



## 880

ElainePG said:


> Anna; I found her clingy, whiny, passive, and waaaaay too demanding.


Yes, exactly. We were of the same mind in HS!  I was also outraged that Angel ended up with Tess’s sister with Tess’s blessing.  I guess I have to reread!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Maybe that was my problem… I left the beer in a dish on the kitchen floor. I guess slugs prefer outdoor dining!


My son did it so it was level with the ground. Easier to fall in.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> So the snake was eating the voles & shrews, but it had to get taken away too, because it was inside the house? I guess that makes sense… you wouldn't want to trip on it in the middle of the night. I don't suppose they could have caught it and brought it to a nice farm someplace, where it could help Mr. Farmer by catching mice in the barn? (Nah, that's just me, being a tree-hugger!)
> 
> My bug exterminator company keeps our indoor slugs under control by putting slug bait outdoors, and it does seem to help. But at another level it doesn't seem quite fair to me. I don't mind them being outside (we don't grow veggies, and they don't eat any of our shrubs or flowers); I just don't want them in the kitchen. So what gives me the right to invade THEIR space, just so they won't invade MY space???


You are lucky. The slugs were all over the flower bed.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> @ElainePG One of the local charity shops has agreed to host an event every fortnight for women who are re-entering the workforce (not specific to DV victims though, anybody down on their luck can walk in that day and be surrounded by others who are in the same boat).
> The shop owner will be setting aside office wear (including shoes and accessories) for these events and will give the women a 25% discount on items they buy.
> Thank you so much for the inspiration! I would never have thought of this had it not been for you sharing your experience.
> 
> Edited out so many typos!



This is so neat! What a wonderful business owner!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> By the time I grabbed documents and pets in carriers. I would be out of time. Not even sure how I could transport my turtle.


My tortoise is over 100 pounds. I have no idea how I would be able to move him.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Maybe that was my problem… I left the beer in a dish on the kitchen floor. I guess slugs prefer outdoor dining!


Every time slugs start coming in the house, I spread slug pellets over the yard and that keeps them under control.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> ❤ I also loved The Borrowers, we are having such fun! ❤
> 
> All the critters are outside. Something was making weird... not tunnels but like tunnels across our front yard. At first I thought it was water, but after more thinking I knew it wasn’t, and then I found the same thing in the backyard... and in using a small rake found two holes. NOT GOOD!
> So phone calls were made, they came out said “Yup, voles, oh and that’s shrews... which are fine if they stay out side. If they come in (through the weep holes [wtf!!!], they will keep ‘doing their business’ in the same place ALL the time, making a very stinky brick of poo between your wall.“
> Here’s me =
> Please catch them all!
> I was a little sad about the snake. It was non-poisonous, and it was pretty good sized...so it was eating those dumb voles and shrews!
> 
> My friend says there’s slug bait, he sprinkles it in the landscaping. He says he doesn’t know if it works, but he uses it anyway.


We had gophers in our yard a few years ago. One day a tree fell over. The gopher had eaten all the roots.

Another time we found evidence of a rat in the house. The exterminator placed traps in the attic. A few days later we found a dead rat on our fence. I don't know how he died, but apparently he was our rat because we didn't have any problems after that.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

In the wild...
today I did something unusual for me: I actually put on a dress I had just made and wore it at home instead of putting it aside and wait for the "occasion" that usually never comes. 
The dress - 70ies (true vintage 70ies fabric) playing 40ies, inspired by the YSL Scandal collection called for an old handbag to accompany me on the grocery run.



50ies vinyl bag (I think I bought it in the UK) - sturdy and easy to use...

That´s the outfit: me-made dress (I changed an original 40ies pattern to my needs and now finally can make my favourite style and be sure it will fit me correctly), John Galliano shoes (obviously younger, but telling the same story) and my 50ies bag. My 40ies vinyl bags are all too small and too delicate to come grocery shopping with me.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> In the wild...
> today I did something unusual for me: I actually put on a dress I had just made and wore it at home instead of putting it aside and wait for the "occasion" that usually never comes.
> The dress - 70ies (true vintage 70ies fabric) playing 40ies, inspired by the YSL Scandal collection called for an old handbag to accompany me on the grocery run.
> 
> View attachment 5102458
> 
> 50ies vinyl bag (I think I bought it in the UK) - sturdy and easy to use...
> 
> That´s the outfit: me-made dress (I changed an original 40ies pattern to my needs and now finally can make my favourite style and be sure it will fit me correctly), John Galliano shoes (obviously younger, but telling the same story) and my 50ies bag. My 40ies vinyl bags are all too small and too delicate to come grocery shopping with me.
> View attachment 5102459


Love it!!!!


----------



## americandreaming

FizzyWater said:


> Um, on the one hand, this sounds like fun!  On the other hand, this sounds like a lot going on.  What's your plan for this activity?





jblended said:


> I'm really intrigued by all the movement in your collection. It sounds exciting!
> Are you having a total style revamp or just experimenting with different brands? I'd love to hear more about your process.



Thank you both!  

In a way, it's a total style revamp because I'm going from having *NO* style to some sort of style.  I've never had any dress sense and have always relied on the opinions of family and friends.  Same goes for bags and slgs - they were mostly gifted and I bought only on function and utility.  

Long story short, I got into Coach and have been buying with no end in sight.  However, I've started thinking and looking at my spreadsheet and decided I'm pretty much done collecting now.  I have enough bags in each life category and a nice variety of colour (I was black everything before).  The last few bags on my wishlist to complete my collection is a Coach Camel hobo and a Chanel or Hermes (or both - one black and one nude) dressy evening bag.


----------



## americandreaming

cowgirlsboots said:


> In the wild...
> today I did something unusual for me: I actually put on a dress I had just made and wore it at home instead of putting it aside and wait for the "occasion" that usually never comes.
> The dress - 70ies (true vintage 70ies fabric) playing 40ies, inspired by the YSL Scandal collection called for an old handbag to accompany me on the grocery run.
> 
> View attachment 5102458
> 
> 50ies vinyl bag (I think I bought it in the UK) - sturdy and easy to use...
> 
> That´s the outfit: me-made dress (I changed an original 40ies pattern to my needs and now finally can make my favourite style and be sure it will fit me correctly), John Galliano shoes (obviously younger, but telling the same story) and my 50ies bag. My 40ies vinyl bags are all too small and too delicate to come grocery shopping with me.
> View attachment 5102459


I love this!  The pieces look amazing and I'm sure they did on you.  That looks like a Jane Shilton bag.

I'm looking forward to wearing a dress myself (though definitely not me-made!) with a nice bag this evening to dinner.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## americandreaming

dcooney4 said:


> I think I want a fun colored small wallet. I switched up my wallet today but this one is black too. Shopped my closet but they are all black or very dark colors.





Cookiefiend said:


> You need a bright color! I used to always carry a black one, and then I bought a gorgeous iridescent green Lodis wallet... and never went back.


I agree!  I have a brown wallet but I bought a bright pink AoL cardholder and I really like the pop.



jblended said:


> I also have 2 commemorative wallets from Kensington Palace that I use to remind me of home (not that I ever lived in the palace ).


You lived in London?


----------



## 880

americandreaming said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> In a way, it's a total style revamp because I'm going from having *NO* style to some sort of style.  I've never had any dress sense and have always relied on the opinions of family and friends.  Same goes for bags and slgs - they were mostly gifted and I bought only on function and utility.
> 
> Long story short, I got into Coach and have been buying with no end in sight.  However, I've started thinking and looking at my spreadsheet and decided I'm pretty much done collecting now.  I have enough bags in each life category and a nice variety of colour (I was black everything before).  The last few bags on my wishlist to complete my collection is a Coach Camel hobo and a Chanel or Hermes (or both - one black and one nude) dressy evening bag.


I’m so interested in how you did this from almost no bags. What were your style influences? How many bags per category and how are they grouped, and more details pls — colors? Neutrals? Function?  Did you keep any from your pre -style days?


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> I love my Dior card holder. It’s smaller than an LV cles or calvi but thicker bc each card gets its own accordion slot. And there is a ring (detachable charms) that I strung with a hardware lanyard and my keys.


Oh this is soooo my style! Good thing I don't live near you or I would help myself to it! 
You have such great taste and your pieces are all so harmonious. 



ElainePG said:


> It sounds as though you were the one to make this event happen, @jblended … am I right?  I especially love the idea that all the women will be with others in the same boat. How empowering! And also that it's something that will happen every fortnight, rather than a "one time only" event.


Technically, _you_ made this event happen! 
You shared the story of the special room for women who had fled partner violence to acquire professional attire as they re-enter the workforce. I started calling around and suggesting the idea to local charity shops, but only one wonderful shop owner was willing to hear me out. After some brainstorming, we decided on an event since she does not have the capacity to allocate a separate room  for this purpose. Viola!

If not for your story, I would never have considered calling the shops and making such a suggestion. Thank you so much for sharing and for the inspiration. A lot of people will benefit from the ripple effect of your words. 



JenJBS said:


> This is so neat! What a wonderful business owner!


Yes, the shop owner is a lovely woman and was really excited to do something extra to help out other women. 



dcooney4 said:


> Out and about photo. The bag is actually tan .


Oh is this the Ralph Lauren you got recently? Sorry if I'm mistaken, I can't quite remember things as well as I would hope to.



mariliz11 said:


> THANKFULLY we are all safe and back home, no damages, firefighters did an excellent job and no harm whatsoever.


Glad to hear you're okay!



mariliz11 said:


> So assuming a SAFE situation, no imminent danger, you know you can go back to your house after a few hours, no damages to people, pets, or property…what would you grab and go?!


I've been in a fire only once and I grabbed my cats, phone, cash and passports. Thankfully nothing of mine was damaged.
Even in a safe situation, I doubt I would take any more than a change of clothes in addition to the above. My most important items are not at home anyway- family photos, University degrees, copies of medical records from other countries I've been, etc. all reside in a safe deposit box in the bank, specifically for this reason.



cowgirlsboots said:


> In the wild...


Lovely dress! Your sewing is fantastic!



americandreaming said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> In a way, it's a total style revamp because I'm going from having *NO* style to some sort of style. I've never had any dress sense and have always relied on the opinions of family and friends. Same goes for bags and slgs - they were mostly gifted and I bought only on function and utility.
> 
> Long story short, I got into Coach and have been buying with no end in sight. However, I've started thinking and looking at my spreadsheet and decided I'm pretty much done collecting now. I have enough bags in each life category and a nice variety of colour (I was black everything before). The last few bags on my wishlist to complete my collection is a Coach Camel hobo and a Chanel or Hermes (or both - one black and one nude) dressy evening bag.


Ah, how wonderful that you're exploring and honing your personal style! It's such fun to experiment and then find something that is uniquely 'you'!
Coach (and vintage Coach specifically that I think I saw you posting elsewhere) is a wonderful rabbit hole to fall down. 



americandreaming said:


> You lived in London?


I'm from London. 



880 said:


> I’m so interested in how you did this from almost no bags. What were your style influences? How many bags per category and how are they grouped, and more details pls — colors? Neutrals? Function?  Did you keep any from your pre -style days?


*I love all these questions! I'd love to hear everyone's answers to these! *


----------



## Vintage Leather

mariliz11 said:


> Now that we are back and safe and calm I was putting by everything I took with me hastily in a bag and apart from emergency items and valuables like phone, laptop, money, passport etc…I threw in the bag about 10 handbags! I had 10 minutes to prepare (thankfull also I was with my parents and they minded securing the house) and my mind straight up thought that’s what I thought was valuable (plus a watch and a ring I was wearing)!
> 
> So assuming a SAFE situation, no imminent danger, you know you can go back to your house after a few hours, no damages to people, pets, or property…what would you grab and go?!



I’ve lived in a wildfire plane for a decade, and most recently lived in a hurricane zone for 5 years. I’m used to evacuating with 25 minutes to 12 hours notice.

So, I’ve got a go bag. It’s a rolling suitcase with “I love this and can never replace it” items stored in it - my jewelry, my grandmother’s vanity set, some first edition autographed books, important papers and four purses, stacked matryoshka style. My favorite Harvey boat tote has my laptop, toiletries, a bag of chargers and cables and clothes for a week (I’m more worried about smoke or water damage in the situation you described so I want to have clean things to change into after I’m back.)

Max has a suitcase with a doggie first aid kit, a few toys, his grooming brushes, dental chews, a bone, a bed rolled up on top, some food bowls, and a spare collar, harness and leash. I can just top off and toss in his Week o Food container, drop his travel carrier on top and he’s ready to roll 

So that’s 10 minutes. 

Half hour? I’d add another “entertainment” bag with noise canceling headphones, small card game, coloring books, sketchbook and paints, my most recent knitting project, house slippers and possibly cozy blanket.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Oh this is soooo my style! Good thing I don't live near you or I would help myself to it!
> You have such great taste and your pieces are all so harmonious.
> 
> 
> Technically, _you_ made this event happen!
> You shared the story of the special room for women who had fled partner violence to acquire professional attire as they re-enter the workforce. I started calling around and suggesting the idea to local charity shops, but only one wonderful shop owner was willing to hear me out. After some brainstorming, we decided on an event since she does not have the capacity to allocate a separate room  for this purpose. Viola!
> 
> If not for your story, I would never have considered calling the shops and making such a suggestion. Thank you so much for sharing and for the inspiration. A lot of people will benefit from the ripple effect of your words.
> 
> 
> Yes, the shop owner is a lovely woman and was really excited to do something extra to help out other women.
> 
> 
> Oh is this the Ralph Lauren you got recently? Sorry if I'm mistaken, I can't quite remember things as well as I would hope to.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you're okay!
> 
> 
> I've been in a fire only once and I grabbed my cats, phone, cash and passports. Thankfully nothing of mine was damaged.
> Even in a safe situation, I doubt I would take any more than a change of clothes in addition to the above. My most important items are not at home anyway- family photos, University degrees, copies of medical records from other countries I've been, etc. all reside in a safe deposit box in the bank, specifically for this reason.
> 
> 
> Lovely dress! Your sewing is fantastic!
> 
> 
> Ah, how wonderful that you're exploring and honing your personal style! It's such fun to experiment and then find something that is uniquely 'you'!
> Coach (and vintage Coach specifically that I think I saw you posting elsewhere) is a wonderful rabbit hole to fall down.
> 
> 
> I'm from London.
> 
> 
> *I love all these questions! I'd love to hear everyone's answers to these! *


You have a good eye. Yes that is the Ralph Lauren I received for Mother’s Day. I had to grab a fast picture as I was with my family cutting through Grand Central Station.


----------



## mariliz11

Vintage Leather said:


> I’ve lived in a wildfire plane for a decade, and most recently lived in a hurricane zone for 5 years. I’m used to evacuating with 25 minutes to 12 hours notice.
> 
> So, I’ve got a go bag. It’s a rolling suitcase with “I love this and can never replace it” items stored in it - my jewelry, my grandmother’s vanity set, some first edition autographed books, important papers and four purses, stacked matryoshka style. My favorite Harvey boat tote has my laptop, toiletries, a bag of chargers and cables and clothes for a week (I’m more worried about smoke or water damage in the situation you described so I want to have clean things to change into after I’m back.)
> 
> Max has a suitcase with a doggie first aid kit, a few toys, his grooming brushes, dental chews, a bone, a bed rolled up on top, some food bowls, and a spare collar, harness and leash. I can just top off and toss in his Week o Food container, drop his travel carrier on top and he’s ready to roll
> 
> So that’s 10 minutes.
> 
> Half hour? I’d add another “entertainment” bag with noise canceling headphones, small card game, coloring books, sketchbook and paints, my most recent knitting project, house slippers and possibly cozy blanket.


Oh wow! That’s like an emergency preparation guidebook!!! Doesn’t hurt to be prepared definitely!!


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> I really like your closet cleanout strategy! It makes perfect sense to me.
> Winter has been long here and we are only having the first warm days now. High time for me to remember where I put the summer clothes (some suitcases, I believe) and unearth them before the urge to buy new kicks in. Once I´ve found the suitcases in question I shall proceed with their contents in the way you suggest and do the same with the winter gear.


I recently found the summer clothes I had put away and there were so many things I had forgotten about. I wish I had given them away in the fall, because I would not have remembered and would not have missed them. Now, I'm like --- oh, that shirt! Hopeless.


----------



## doni

Kimbashop said:


> It has really helped. Shopping has gotten far less confusing and I rarely impulse buy now, unless I know it is an immediate fit with my "A" group. I can DM you the info over the next day or so. The person I work with does color and image analysis (like silhouette and body lines) and I can either give you her name or give you some of the ideas she has given me and presumably her other clients.



Thanks so much! I am particularly interested in the color thing. I think with time and by devoting a lot of energy to it, I have come to understand better what works for me, and in the last years I have drastically slimmed down my wardrobe, even if is always work in progress. I am sure a consultant would have been very useful in this process....



dcooney4 said:


> What Are your favorite brands of wallets?



Hermes.
I hate traditional wallets and I have not carried one for decades (last time I got a wallet it was 1998 I believe) so well before alternatives were so readily available. I have tried a number of cardholders and mini pouches, but since a while it is just the Calvi for me. I think the design of this is perfect. And it is one of the most satisfying things to hold and use.
I now have the new Calvi with coin purse included. It is somehow not as satisfying to hold as the normal one because of the extra bulk, but so practical. I even carry my keys in it.







JenJBS said:


> I remember a post from an Influencer who was leaving Instagram, and the Influencer life. She mentioned that she had outfits she'd never even worn out and about. The companies had sent the outfits, she'd put them on to take the required photos, then never worn them for herself. Just to make the Instagram post. So even what we see them post may not be what they really wear.



I think _most_ of the times it is not!

On the subject of slugs, I do have salads and lots and lots of hostas so when they are sprouting it is a war out there. I now use organic pellets, which are apparently not toxic to pets or add any chemicals to the soil.


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> Thanks so much! I am particularly interested in the color thing. I think with time and by devoting a lot of energy to it, I have come to understand better what works for me, and in the last years I have drastically slimmed down my wardrobe, even if is always work in progress. I am sure a consultant would have been very useful in this process....
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes.
> I hate traditional wallets and I have not carried one for decades (last time I got a wallet it was 1998 I believe) so well before alternatives were so readily available. I have tried a number of cardholders and mini pouches, but since a while it is just the Calvi for me. I think the design of this is perfect. And it is one of the most satisfying things to hold and use.
> I now have the new Calvi with coin purse included. It is somehow not as satisfying to hold as the normal one because of the extra bulk, but so practical. I even carry my keys in it.
> 
> View attachment 5103506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think _most_ of the times it is not!
> 
> On the subject of slugs, I do have salads and lots and lots of hostas so when they are sprouting it is a war out there. I now use organic pellets, which are apparently not toxic to pets or add any chemicals to the soil.


Love the color of your Calvi.


----------



## dcooney4

Making the drive again to look at wallets again. I saw a blue Miu Miu the other day that looked interesting . Going if it is not to crowded to check a few other places too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

First time this year for the Mother’s Day straw bag my son gave me a few years ago


----------



## dcooney4

dcooney4 said:


> Making the drive again to look at wallets again. I saw a blue Miu Miu the other day that looked interesting . Going if it is not to crowded to check a few other places too.


This is gone!


----------



## dcooney4

They only had one black outside with pink interior? Thoughts?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Black doesn’t do anything for me and the pink is a little Pepto Bismol for my taste….


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Black doesn’t do anything for me and the pink is a little Pepto Bismol for my taste….


I agree, the Pepto Bismol color could be just a lighting issue though. If is't not *that* dreaded color - I'd go with the pink.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks ! For your help . I passed on it. I asked the guy to hold it for a hour but then went to a few other places . Finally decided to step out of my box and got the Paul Smith one.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks ! For your help . I passed on it. I asked the guy to hold it for a hour but then went to a few other places . Finally decided to step out of my box and got the Paul Smith one.


Oh wonderful, congrats! It's gorgeous! I hope you'll find Paul Smith quality to be outstanding (I own some of P.S. RTW as well as the wallet I spoke of earlier, and the quality is superb across the board, IME. I am very fond of the brand). 
Would you please post a picture of the inside of the wallet when you have a moment? There's always some colourful trim or unexpected detail and that's what I adore most. Thank you! 



BowieFan1971 said:


> First time this year for the Mother’s Day straw bag my son gave me a few years ago


Such a sweet gift from your son!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks ! For your help . I passed on it. I asked the guy to hold it for a hour but then went to a few other places . Finally decided to step out of my box and got the Paul Smith one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103698


Love it! So pretty!!!!!! Different and special


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Oh wonderful, congrats! It's gorgeous! I hope you'll find Paul Smith quality to be outstanding (I own some of P.S. RTW as well as the wallet I spoke of earlier, and the quality is superb across the board, IME. I am very fond of the brand).
> Would you please post a picture of the inside of the wallet when you have a moment? There's always some colourful trim or unexpected detail and that's what I adore most. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Such a sweet gift from your son!


I chose the concertina one because it could fit my cards in their protective cover. They had the same thing with a big open space with pink card holder slot on either side and a zip pocket on the back. Mine does not have that but I tried my stuff in both and the concertina one worked better with what I carry.
I like the little lilac side panels


----------



## dcooney4

Even the back is pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

I think in the fall I will wish for a more classic wallet in Oxblood, but for summer this will be fun and the red Furla card holder is actually working out in the tiny bags.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> First time this year for the Mother’s Day straw bag my son gave me a few years ago
> View attachment 5103628


I really like this . What a sweet young man.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I really like this . What a sweet young man.


Yep


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> I recently found the summer clothes I had put away and there were so many things I had forgotten about. I wish I had given them away in the fall, because I would not have remembered and would not have missed them. Now, I'm like --- oh, that shirt! Hopeless.



Mine are still in hiding (I made two new dresses and found some more that never made it into the suitcases so am good for the moment) and I expect the same experience you had: there will be items I already have forgotten about, but long lost treasures, too and boring basics. It will be like a big shopping spree, especially if by any chance I find another suitcase that should contain clothes I put away the year before. Shoes are even worse. There are lots of them, all hiding, while I wear my trainers or flip flops and consider to buy new shoes. 
It´s all a storage problem. I´d need a really big walk in closet instead of piles of boxes, suitcases and clothes bags with tags on them like bodies in the morgue...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> They only had one black outside with pink interior? Thoughts?



Sorry, that would be a no for me. The inside looks like Hubba Bubba chewing gum...


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Even the back is pretty.


This is so pretty!


----------



## sherrylynn

Cookiefiend said:


> oh my goodness! Those are so fun!
> 
> Yup. I live in a small town, I have seen one K in 17 years. No one blinks an eye at mine. I have been to our ‘high end’ mall, and the gentleman at Gucci recognize it. (I was looking at wallets)
> 
> Okay... That’s fabulous! ❤





BowieFan1971 said:


> Love this!!!!!!





whateve said:


> That is so pretty! I love that the inside is just as pretty as the outside.





jblended said:


> I adore this wallet!
> 
> Brilliant stats!





dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful!





ElainePG said:


> This is the most amazing wallet I've ever seen! Does Ferragamo still make it?


Thank you all for your kind words! Ferragamo still makes this style of wallet, but this pattern is from several years ago. There’s a lovely blue patterned one reduced for thier private sale on line right now. So tempting, but I can't give up Tom. 



ElainePG said:


> When I read Anna Karenina in high school I completely blamed Anna; I found her clingy, whiny, passive, and waaaaay too demanding. Then I reread the book last year, and had the complete opposite reaction. Vronsky was a pig… and poor Anna! She was a victim of circumstance, and of her time.


Hmm. Maybe I should reread Anna K too. I remember thinking she was rather foolish, childish and a bit selfish. I love, love Russian novels!


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> This is a brilliant strategy! I had a color consultant do an analysis for me a couple of years ago, which definitely helped me with closet clear-out, but it would have been another hefty fee to have her do a body/image analysis and I decided I could (maybe) do this part of it myself. Especially since I'm retired, so I don't have as many different types of clothing choices. Really just super-casual (leggings & a long sweater), casual (jeans, a tee, a merino or cashmere sweater, & an H scarf), and dressy (nice pants, an elegant jacket, & either good jewelry or an H scarf).


The color analysis alone really helped me narrow what I was looking at. I mean, once I realized that goldenrod, rust brown and dusty pastels made me look sickly, it was easy to get rid of them.

sounds like you have a strong sense of what works for you. I think that’s what matters most.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> The color analysis alone really helped me narrow what I was looking at. I mean, once I realized that goldenrod, rust brown and dusty pastels made me look sickly, it was easy to get rid of them.
> 
> sounds like you have a strong sense of what works for you. I think that’s what matters most.


This was a great idea. I know for the most part what works for me. I am thinking of changing my hair color and I know that will affect my wardrobe.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Wearing colors and patterns that work for you is everything! Life is too short and there are too many choices to wear clothes that do not flatter you and make you look your best! And when you have the right color top on, that makes your eyes pop and skin look great, you feel great, which enhances your looks even more.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> This was a great idea. I know for the most part what works for me. I am thinking of changing my hair color and I know that will affect my wardrobe.


From what to what?


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I chose the concertina one because it could fit my cards in their protective cover. They had the same thing with a big open space with pink card holder slot on either side and a zip pocket on the back. Mine does not have that but I tried my stuff in both and the concertina one worked better with what I carry.
> I like the little lilac side panels


It's gorgeous! Thanks for the additional photos! 
Those lilac side panels are just the tiny details I adore about P.S.
The brand is known for loud, colourful prints, but they often do really subtle stuff that's perfect for people like me! 

Here's a quick snap I took of some of my collection, though I must admit I own more.  Please excuse the cat fur on everything! 
Also, sorry if the pic isn't all that clear. I've significantly reduced the size so that it doesn't come up huge for people who are trying to quickly browse!

On the left are 2 of my suits. The black one looks ordinary until you get up close and see the coloured threads woven through. The blue-grey suit has kelly green/peach/navy colour blocking in the lining.

On the right, 2 of my jeans- black with a contrast orange piping, and blue with supple leather along the waistband (the only jeans I'll tuck my tops into so that the leather waistband shows).

The middle photo is of 2 belts- one in the signature multicolour 'artist' stripe from the brand, the other looks like a boring black but has neon yellow in the interior (though it's so old and I've used it so much that the yellow is starting to rub off)!

I was very fortunate many years ago to grab a ton of their RTW at a massive warehouse sale for really cheap. That stuff has lasted me all this time and still looks as good as the day I got it. Such an underrated brand, IMO.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> It's gorgeous! Thanks for the additional photos!
> Those lilac side panels are just the tiny details I adore about P.S.
> The brand is known for loud, colourful prints, but they often do really subtle stuff that's perfect for people like me!
> 
> Here's a quick snap I took of some of my collection, though I must admit I own more.  Please excuse the cat fur on everything!
> Also, sorry if the pic isn't all that clear. I've significantly reduced the size so that it doesn't come up huge for people who are trying to quickly browse!
> 
> On the left are 2 of my suits. The black one looks ordinary until you get up close and see the coloured threads woven through. The blue-grey suit has kelly green/peach/navy colour blocking in the lining.
> 
> On the right, 2 of my jeans- black with a contrast orange piping, and blue with supple leather along the waistband (the only jeans I'll tuck my tops into so that the leather waistband shows).
> 
> The middle photo is of 2 belts- one in the signature multicolour 'artist' stripe from the brand, the other looks like a boring black but has neon yellow in the interior (though it's so old and I've used it so much that the yellow is starting to rub off)!
> 
> I was very fortunate many years ago to grab a ton of their RTW at a massive warehouse sale for really cheap. That stuff has lasted me all this time and still looks as good as the day I got it. Such an underrated brand, IMO.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104387


I love your RTW! I think  paul smith is fabulous too! I was told long ago that each Paul smith boutique was styled and stocked differently and each had to make its own profit, so DH and I would have fun popping into different ones in different cities and discovering new things.

@Kimbashop, @ElainePG, I’ve never used a personal stylist or color specialist, but I’ve had RTW specialists ease me into new silhouettes (mainly high waisted fuller pants) that are more flattering to my figure than my usual leggings. I had steered away from them for many years (fear of the 1980s and 1990s office wear) but the new ones are subtly updated


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> I love your RTW! I think paul smith is fabulous too! I was told long ago that each Paul smith boutique was styled and stocked differently and each had to make its own profit, so DH and I would have fun popping into different ones in different cities and discovering new things.


Oh thank you very much! I'm glad to know that someone else loves the brand! 
I wore those suits to work for years and they are still in pristine condition. The cotton and silk tops I own are divine. It's such _quality_ across the board.
I'll bet your DH gets some great pieces; the menswear is awesome and I often will buy t-shirts and sweaters from the men's collection because it's nicer than the women's (also the discount on menswear is higher during the sales so it is cheaper, lol).
I had no idea that different boutiques were stocked differently! I'll have to visit various ones to see what fun things I can find. Thanks for the tip! 



dcooney4 said:


> I love those belts!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> From what to what?


From Red to a more subdued auburn. The outside sunny photo at the bridal shower made my hair look bright red which unless I have a light shining on it is a light auburn. But I don’t want her wedding photos to look weird.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> It's gorgeous! Thanks for the additional photos!
> Those lilac side panels are just the tiny details I adore about P.S.
> The brand is known for loud, colourful prints, but they often do really subtle stuff that's perfect for people like me!
> 
> Here's a quick snap I took of some of my collection, though I must admit I own more.  Please excuse the cat fur on everything!
> Also, sorry if the pic isn't all that clear. I've significantly reduced the size so that it doesn't come up huge for people who are trying to quickly browse!
> 
> On the left are 2 of my suits. The black one looks ordinary until you get up close and see the coloured threads woven through. The blue-grey suit has kelly green/peach/navy colour blocking in the lining.
> 
> On the right, 2 of my jeans- black with a contrast orange piping, and blue with supple leather along the waistband (the only jeans I'll tuck my tops into so that the leather waistband shows).
> 
> The middle photo is of 2 belts- one in the signature multicolour 'artist' stripe from the brand, the other looks like a boring black but has neon yellow in the interior (though it's so old and I've used it so much that the yellow is starting to rub off)!
> 
> I was very fortunate many years ago to grab a ton of their RTW at a massive warehouse sale for really cheap. That stuff has lasted me all this time and still looks as good as the day I got it. Such an underrated brand, IMO.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104387


I love those belts!


----------



## dcooney4

I am thinking adding brown. Though not to dark .


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> From Red to a more subdued auburn. The outside sunny photo at the bridal shower made my hair look bright red which unless I have a light shining on it is a light auburn. But I don’t want her wedding photos to look weird.


It seems I lost this quote in my last attempt....
You look gorgeous in this dress! And it's incredibly thoughtful of you to consider changing your hair to make sure your daughter's wedding photos are perfect! My heart melted a little at that!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> It seems I lost this quote in my last attempt....
> You look gorgeous in this dress! And it's incredibly thoughtful of you to consider changing your hair to make sure your daughter's wedding photos are perfect! My heart melted a little at that!


Thanks but it is me who did not like the photo of myself. Though after I mentioned it to my daughter she was in agreement. Just not sure what color? Part of me would like to go brown but that would be a huge change.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Technically, _you_ made this event happen!
> You shared the story of the special room for women who had fled partner violence to acquire professional attire as they re-enter the workforce. I started calling around and suggesting the idea to local charity shops, but only one wonderful shop owner was willing to hear me out. After some brainstorming, we decided on an event since she does not have the capacity to allocate a separate room  for this purpose. Viola!
> 
> If not for your story, I would never have considered calling the shops and making such a suggestion. Thank you so much for sharing and for the inspiration. A lot of people will benefit from the ripple effect of your words.


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> Thanks so much! I am particularly interested in the color thing. I think with time and by devoting a lot of energy to it, I have come to understand better what works for me, and in the last years I have drastically slimmed down my wardrobe, even if is always work in progress. I am sure a consultant would have been very useful in this process....
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes.
> I hate traditional wallets and I have not carried one for decades (last time I got a wallet it was 1998 I believe) so well before alternatives were so readily available. I have tried a number of cardholders and mini pouches, but since a while it is just the Calvi for me. I think the design of this is perfect. And it is one of the most satisfying things to hold and use.
> I now have the new Calvi with coin purse included. It is somehow not as satisfying to hold as the normal one because of the extra bulk, but so practical. I even carry my keys in it.
> 
> View attachment 5103506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think _most_ of the times it is not!
> 
> On the subject of slugs, I do have salads and lots and lots of hostas so when they are sprouting it is a war out there. I now use organic pellets, which are apparently not toxic to pets or add any chemicals to the soil.


This Calvi is a fabulous color! I may try a Calvi at some point (maybe a birthday present from me to me!). I've just purchased a similar style, quite inexpensive, to see if I like the concept.

Organic slug pellets… I'm sure that's not what my exterminator service uses, but if the slugs come back into the kitchen, I may run a line of them outside the house, next to the foundation.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks ! For your help . I passed on it. I asked the guy to hold it for a hour but then went to a few other places . Finally decided to step out of my box and got the Paul Smith one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103698


Love, love, LOVE this! I don't see this as being outside your comfort zone… it reminds me of the pieces you've painted. In fact, maybe you'll try peonies next?


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> From Red to a more subdued auburn. The outside sunny photo at the bridal shower made my hair look bright red which unless I have a light shining on it is a light auburn. But I don’t want her wedding photos to look weird.


If you are doing that, which sounds gorgeous BTW from one redhead to another, you shouldn’t have to do much adjustment. You already get the warm hair color/cool skin tone challenge that makes being a redhead so fun…


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks but it is me who did not like the photo of myself. Though after I mentioned it to my daughter she was in agreement. Just not sure what color? Part of me would like to go brown but that would be a huge change.


Don’t go brown!!!!! I am naturally going brown and HATE it!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Love, love, LOVE this! I don't see this as being outside your comfort zone… it reminds me of the pieces you've painted. In fact, maybe you'll try peonies next?


Awe! Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks but it is me who did not like the photo of myself. Though after I mentioned it to my daughter she was in agreement. Just not sure what color? Part of me would like to go brown but that would be a huge change.


Hmmmm - one thought to keep in mind is when your hair grows out. What do you think about adding highlights or lowlights? A golden honey color would add shine and a darker brown/reddish brown would add depth to your color. 
(I do low and highlights to my hair)


----------



## Cookiefiend

Storage pics!
This is where I store the purses in current ‘rotation’. They’re ‘cubbyholes’, and where I put my briefcase, Coco’s leashes, and random things you might need in the way out the door.


Today I carried my Vespa to the grocery.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Storage pics!
> This is where I store the purses in current ‘rotation’. They’re ‘cubbyholes’, and where I put my briefcase, Coco’s leashes, and random things you might need in the way out the door.
> View attachment 5104617
> 
> Today I carried my Vespa to the grocery.
> View attachment 5104619


That's a great plan for storing your "current rotation" purses.

And… wow… do you look elegant for a trip to the grocery store! I went out on a grocery store run as well, carrying my PLG bag, but I was NOT photo-worthy!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Storage pics!
> This is where I store the purses in current ‘rotation’. They’re ‘cubbyholes’, and where I put my briefcase, Coco’s leashes, and random things you might need in the way out the door.
> View attachment 5104617
> 
> Today I carried my Vespa to the grocery.
> View attachment 5104619


The cubbies are a great idea. You Are looking marvelous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> That's a great plan for storing your "current rotation" purses.
> 
> And… wow… do you look elegant for a trip to the grocery store! I went out on a grocery store run as well, carrying my PLG bag, but I was NOT photo-worthy!





dcooney4 said:


> The cubbies are a great idea. You Are looking marvelous!


Thank you ElainePG and dcooney4! 
You‘ve both made me giggle - in my standard uniform of jeans and a white blouse (seriously my most worn outfit according to my Stylebook app), Keds sneakers, and no makeup - I don’t feel glamourous!  
(thanks too dcooney4 - I am keeping the weight off!)


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wearing colors and patterns that work for you is everything! Life is too short and there are too many choices to wear clothes that do not flatter you and make you look your best! And when you have the right color top on, that makes your eyes pop and skin look great, you feel great, which enhances your looks even more.


so true. For years I was wearing colors that were wrong for me -- for those familiar with the "seasonal" analysis systems, I thought I was an "autumn" because of my eye color (brown-green hazel). I love autumn colors and love warm colors, so I think I really wanted to be that season. I even had a friend run an intervention on me once in a department store while I was trying on a dress that came in different colors. I started to disagree with her about which color worked best on me, and to prove her point she flagged down an innocent bystander to get her opinion (poor thing). Well, the two of them won. 
Even my DH did a color intervention on me! Getting a professional color analysis was wonderful because the consultant covers your hair and clothing with neutral greys and then conducts a color test. That was the telling moment: I realized just how bad mustard brown and muted pastels like blue or hospital looked on me. We also went over makeup and that was a huge game-changer. It turned out that bright, clear, cool-leaning colors were optimal for me.

Thank you for allowing me to digress here ....


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> It's gorgeous! Thanks for the additional photos!
> Those lilac side panels are just the tiny details I adore about P.S.
> The brand is known for loud, colourful prints, but they often do really subtle stuff that's perfect for people like me!
> 
> Here's a quick snap I took of some of my collection, though I must admit I own more.  Please excuse the cat fur on everything!
> Also, sorry if the pic isn't all that clear. I've significantly reduced the size so that it doesn't come up huge for people who are trying to quickly browse!
> 
> On the left are 2 of my suits. The black one looks ordinary until you get up close and see the coloured threads woven through. The blue-grey suit has kelly green/peach/navy colour blocking in the lining.
> 
> On the right, 2 of my jeans- black with a contrast orange piping, and blue with supple leather along the waistband (the only jeans I'll tuck my tops into so that the leather waistband shows).
> 
> The middle photo is of 2 belts- one in the signature multicolour 'artist' stripe from the brand, the other looks like a boring black but has neon yellow in the interior (though it's so old and I've used it so much that the yellow is starting to rub off)!
> 
> I was very fortunate many years ago to grab a ton of their RTW at a massive warehouse sale for really cheap. That stuff has lasted me all this time and still looks as good as the day I got it. Such an underrated brand, IMO.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104387


There are such fun colors and patterns! I like Paul Smith, too.


----------



## sherrylynn

Cookiefiend said:


> Hmmmm - one thought to keep in mind is when your hair grows out. What do you think about adding highlights or lowlights? A golden honey color would add shine and a darker brown/reddish brown would add depth to your color.
> (I do low and highlights to my hair)


Another vote for adding high and low lights. Much less of a drastic change and commitment.  I used to do this before I decided to stop coloring my hair.


----------



## pursekitten

Cookiefiend said:


> Storage pics!
> This is where I store the purses in current ‘rotation’. They’re ‘cubbyholes’, and where I put my briefcase, Coco’s leashes, and random things you might need in the way out the door.
> View attachment 5104617
> 
> Today I carried my Vespa to the grocery.
> View attachment 5104619



Love your style! That scarfie adds the best pop of color too. And your cubbies are so neatly organized and efficient, especially the double hooks that avoid bag handles from getting bent out of shape.



Kimbashop said:


> so true. For years I was wearing colors that were wrong for me -- for those familiar with the "seasonal" analysis systems, I thought I was an "autumn" because of my eye color (brown-green hazel). I love autumn colors and love warm colors, so I think I really wanted to be that season. I even had a friend run an intervention on me once in a department store while I was trying on a dress that came in different colors. I started to disagree with her about which color worked best on me, and to prove her point she flagged down an innocent bystander to get her opinion (poor thing). Well, the two of them won.
> Even my DH did a color intervention on me! Getting a professional color analysis was wonderful because the consultant covers your hair and clothing with neutral greys and then conducts a color test. That was the telling moment: I realized just how bad mustard brown and muted pastels like blue or hospital looked on me. We also went over makeup and that was a huge game-changer. It turned out that bright, clear, cool-leaning colors were optimal for me.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to digress here ....



That's a good friend! Professional color analysis sounds so helpful, altho I'm a big fan of wear what makes you feel amazing too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

sherrylynn said:


> Another vote for adding high and low lights. Much less of a drastic change and commitment.  I used to do this before I decided to stop coloring my hair.



And a +1 from me! 
My hair used to be naturally colourful- dark brown, light brown, dark red and since I was about 16 grey, too. Most people including my own children used to perceive my hair colour as black which it never was. When I got into the rain it always dramatically changed to a coppery red. Nowadays my hair grows white, but in the lenghtes (lengths? spelling???) there still is a bit of dark and colourful mixed with grey. I never had a full hair dye, only a mix of dark brown and a little slightly reddish light brown I apply to the roots and streak it into the lengths leaving white in between so when I get it right there´s no straight white root line when it grows out.


----------



## Jereni

::

Spent some time tonight catching back up on this thread. Glad to read that everyone has been doing well. Looks like most folks rocked their May stats in terms of not bringing in much new stuff!

It’s been interesting to see everyone’s wallet collection! That red BV was a stunner.

I’ve also enjoyed the lists of what everyone would grab if they’d only had 10 mins to go! Some good choices in terms of what’s truly irreplaceable. My husband and I watched Greenland the other night - not a bad disaster movie all things considered - and it had me thinking about this too. One of these days I’m going to put together a to go bag of my own.

My May was a quiet one for purchases, I … may have bought one bag at the beginning of the month? Would have to go back and look at my posts or receipts to recall. Just ordered one new bag last night and will share when it arrives.

Here’s my contribution for a storage pic of sorts. I’ve organized my closet quite a bit over the last 3 months but I think I shared that a ways back.



We have these cute hooks by our front door, so I typically hang the ‘bags of the season’ there for weeks at a time so that I can admire them. This year my bags-of-summer are definitely these Nanushka pieces, I’m reaching for them constantly.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> From Red to a more subdued auburn. The outside sunny photo at the bridal shower made my hair look bright red which unless I have a light shining on it is a light auburn. But I don’t want her wedding photos to look weird.


I think your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> I don’t feel glamourous!


I assure you, you look it! Awesome mod shot of the vespa, and I love your cubbies! 



Jereni said:


> Here’s my contribution for a storage pic of sorts.


I love those hooks! I may have to do something similar! Such a neat way to store your current rotation bags. I currently have a cloth storage box near the door that holds my in-rotation bags, but this looks tidier.  
Also, most importantly: THE FUR BALL!!! I adore your Gus!

On the subject of our furry friends. @dcooney4 I hope you don't mind me asking, how is Ryder now? All healed up? Is he getting along with Wyatt? Feel free to ignore the question if you'd prefer. I've often wondered how he is doing and was unsure if it's okay to ask.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I assure you, you look it! Awesome mod shot of the vespa, and I love your cubbies!
> 
> 
> I love those hooks! I may have to do something similar! Such a neat way to store your current rotation bags. I currently have a cloth storage box near the door that holds my in-rotation bags, but this looks tidier.
> Also, most importantly: THE FUR BALL!!! I adore your Gus!
> 
> On the subject of our furry friends. @dcooney4 I hope you don't mind me asking, how is Ryder now? All healed up? Is he getting along with Wyatt? Feel free to ignore the question if you'd prefer. I've often wondered how he is doing and was unsure if it's okay to ask.


He is doing very well. He still has a bit of a curved back , but he is walking fine.  All the animals are getting along with the kitten . The kitten is the most fearless kitten I have ever met. My Labrador is in love with the little guy and does not care that he likes to swat at her tail. Ryder and the kitten are fine together. The big thing is The 8 year old black cat even tolerates him. She no longer hisses at him and to tried to clean him. Wyatt however wanted none of that and tried to pounce on her , but she just swatted him away without claws. Wyatt is a wild man when not napping so I only let him interact with the other cat when I am watching. He is very funny and likes to cuddle if you are laying down.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I think your hair is gorgeous!


Thanks! I usually do my own color as I am allergic to some hair dyes. I am considering doing the high and low lights but that would mean a salon and possible allergic reaction.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Hmmmm - one thought to keep in mind is when your hair grows out. What do you think about adding highlights or lowlights? A golden honey color would add shine and a darker brown/reddish brown would add depth to your color.
> (I do low and highlights to my hair)


I like this idea. Would have to find a salon that uses dye I am not allergic too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

pursekitten said:


> Love your style! That scarfie adds the best pop of color too. And your cubbies are so neatly organized and efficient, especially the double hooks that avoid bag handles from getting bent out of shape.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good friend! Professional color analysis sounds so helpful, altho I'm a big fan of wear what makes you feel amazing too.


Thank you! The double hooks are really great - I have a felt tote from Krug to add a little extra protection too. ❤️


Jereni said:


> ::
> 
> Spent some time tonight catching back up on this thread. Glad to read that everyone has been doing well. Looks like most folks rocked their May stats in terms of not bringing in much new stuff!
> 
> It’s been interesting to see everyone’s wallet collection! That red BV was a stunner.
> 
> I’ve also enjoyed the lists of what everyone would grab if they’d only had 10 mins to go! Some good choices in terms of what’s truly irreplaceable. My husband and I watched Greenland the other night - not a bad disaster movie all things considered - and it had me thinking about this too. One of these days I’m going to put together a to go bag of my own.
> 
> My May was a quiet one for purchases, I … may have bought one bag at the beginning of the month? Would have to go back and look at my posts or receipts to recall. Just ordered one new bag last night and will share when it arrives.
> 
> Here’s my contribution for a storage pic of sorts. I’ve organized my closet quite a bit over the last 3 months but I think I shared that a ways back.
> View attachment 5105067
> 
> 
> We have these cute hooks by our front door, so I typically hang the ‘bags of the season’ there for weeks at a time so that I can admire them. This year my bags-of-summer are definitely these Nanushka pieces, I’m reaching for them constantly.


So pretty, and your colors here are very calming… or maybe it’s just your sweet stretched out kitty making me feel that way! ❤️


jblended said:


> I assure you, you look it! Awesome mod shot of the vespa, and I love your cubbies!
> 
> 
> I love those hooks! I may have to do something similar! Such a neat way to store your current rotation bags. I currently have a cloth storage box near the door that holds my in-rotation bags, but this looks tidier.
> Also, most importantly: THE FUR BALL!!! I adore your Gus!
> 
> On the subject of our furry friends. @dcooney4 I hope you don't mind me asking, how is Ryder now? All healed up? Is he getting along with Wyatt? Feel free to ignore the question if you'd prefer. I've often wondered how he is doing and was unsure if it's okay to ask.


Thank you sweets - you are so kind! ❤️


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> He is doing very well. He still has a bit of a curved back , but he is walking fine.  All the animals are getting along with the kitten . The kitten is the most fearless kitten I have ever met. My Labrador is in love with the little guy and does not care that he likes to swat at her tail. Ryder and the kitten are fine together. The big thing is The 8 year old black cat even tolerates him. She no longer hisses at him and to tried to clean him. Wyatt however wanted none of that and tried to pounce on her , but she just swatted him away without claws. Wyatt is a wild man when not napping so I only let him interact with the other cat when I am watching. He is very funny and likes to cuddle if you are laying down.


 This sounds like my idea of heaven! I'd love to move in with you and all these adorable fur balls! 
I'm so glad Ryder is walking fine! It's such a relief to hear this and to know that all of them are getting along. 

Sorry, no input on your hair as I don't have a clue! I have 3c curls and naturally brown hair (looks reddish in the sun, but otherwise dark) and I've never done a normal dye. I've shaved my head, and have dyed my hair blue and purple, but none of those looks would be wedding-appropriate so I'll keep my tips to myself!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> This sounds like my idea of heaven! I'd love to move in with you and all these adorable fur balls!
> I'm so glad Ryder is walking fine! It's such a relief to hear this and to know that all of them are getting along.
> 
> Sorry, no input on your hair as I don't have a clue! I have 3c curls and naturally brown hair (looks reddish in the sun, but otherwise dark) and I've never done a normal dye. I've shaved my head, and have dyed my hair blue and purple, but none of those looks would be wedding-appropriate so I'll keep my tips to myself!


No worries! I will figure it out.


----------



## Jereni

My new acquisition that I got last weekend. In April I sold the BV mini pouch in Amaranto, which was sad because I loved the color but wasn’t loving the bag.

That left a hole in my bag collection because I really do enjoy pairing a jewel tone pink with things. And I had wanted another Willis so when Coach released these the other week it was pretty much perfect!




And the fun quilting is just an added bonus.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> He is doing very well. He still has a bit of a curved back , but he is walking fine.  All the animals are getting along with the kitten . The kitten is the most fearless kitten I have ever met. My Labrador is in love with the little guy and does not care that he likes to swat at her tail. Ryder and the kitten are fine together. The big thing is The 8 year old black cat even tolerates him. She no longer hisses at him and to tried to clean him. Wyatt however wanted none of that and tried to pounce on her , but she just swatted him away without claws. Wyatt is a wild man when not napping so I only let him interact with the other cat when I am watching. He is very funny and likes to cuddle if you are laying down.


That sounds like a fun fur family! Lots of personalities and opportunities to laugh.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> My new acquisition that I got last weekend. In April I sold the BV mini pouch in Amaranto, which was sad because I loved the color but wasn’t loving the bag.
> 
> That left a hole in my bag collection because I really do enjoy pairing a jewel tone pink with things. And I had wanted another Willis so when Coach released these the other week it was pretty much perfect!
> 
> View attachment 5105581
> 
> 
> And the fun quilting is just an added bonus.


This is lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> That sounds like a fun fur family! Lots of personalities and opportunities to laugh.


I am used to chaos with the four kids. This is just a continuation. Lol. They are a funny bunch.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> He is doing very well. He still has a bit of a curved back , but he is walking fine.  All the animals are getting along with the kitten . The kitten is the most fearless kitten I have ever met. My Labrador is in love with the little guy and does not care that he likes to swat at her tail. Ryder and the kitten are fine together. The big thing is The 8 year old black cat even tolerates him. She no longer hisses at him and to tried to clean him. Wyatt however wanted none of that and tried to pounce on her , but she just swatted him away without claws. Wyatt is a wild man when not napping so I only let him interact with the other cat when I am watching. He is very funny and likes to cuddle if you are laying down.



Gus is so adorable! What a cutie!


----------



## pursekitten

*How do you store your bags?* My bags sleep on shelves in the closet I share with my husband. They're stuffed dust bags, air bags, and straps (if applicable) for easy access. The purse organizers are from the Container Store. Lucky for my husband and our apartment, I think I've reached my magic number of purses! Not pictured: Black scuba-material shopping tote and black belt bag that I hang on a hanger.





*In the wild* - My vintage Chanel CF while out and about with my husband in Park City for his birthday staycation. You'd think my white bubble-sleeve sweater would suffer color transfer, but I made sure to buff every single centimeter of my CF after her at-home glow-up.





*Hot or cold* - I don't have recent photos of using a bag out of season, but here's my Foley & Corinna Medium Lady. She was actually supposed to be in the color ecru but I was shipped the wrong shade. She grew on me so I took her on my trip to Helsinki and Tallinn in the Before Times. The purse was roomy and matched my winter cap and the accents on my snowboard jacket so I said why not!  I'm originally from the Caribbean, so snow still thrills me.


----------



## JenJBS

Got this beauty.     Marc by Marc Jacobs. Not sure of the style name.


----------



## 880

sherrylynn said:


> Another vote for adding high and low lights. Much less of a drastic change and commitment.  I used to do this before I decided to stop coloring my hair.


+1 for @dcooney4! Is your daughter also doing black and white photos? With your dress, they would be amazing! Also, love hearing about the antics of your fur family!
@pursekitten, your photos are stunning! and the purse holders from Container store look really practical
@JenJBS, @Jereni, love your latest acquisitions! I wonder if we think of pinks and purples more in the summertime


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> My new acquisition that I got last weekend. In April I sold the BV mini pouch in Amaranto, which was sad because I loved the color but wasn’t loving the bag.
> 
> That left a hole in my bag collection because I really do enjoy pairing a jewel tone pink with things. And I had wanted another Willis so when Coach released these the other week it was pretty much perfect!
> 
> View attachment 5105581
> 
> 
> And the fun quilting is just an added bonus.


Definitely a bonus - the Willis is a such a nice bag! 


pursekitten said:


> *How do you store your bags?* My bags sleep on shelves in the closet I share with my husband. They're stuffed dust bags, air bags, and straps (if applicable) for easy access. The purse organizers are from the Container Store. Lucky for my husband and our apartment, I think I've reached my magic number of purses! Not pictured: Black scuba-material shopping tote and black belt bag that I hang on a hanger.
> 
> View attachment 5105756
> View attachment 5105755
> 
> 
> *In the wild* - My vintage Chanel CF while out and about with my husband in Park City for his birthday staycation. You'd think my white bubble-sleeve sweater would suffer color transfer, but I made sure to buff every single centimeter of my CF after her at-home glow-up.
> 
> View attachment 5105862
> View attachment 5105860
> 
> 
> *Hot or cold* - I don't have recent photos of using a bag out of season, but here's my Foley & Corinna Medium Lady. She was actually supposed to be in the color ecru but I was shipped the wrong shade. She grew on me so I took her on my trip to Helsinki and Tallinn in the Before Times. The purse was roomy and matched my winter cap and the accents on my snowboard jacket so I said why not!  I'm originally from the Caribbean, so snow still thrills me.
> 
> View attachment 5105869
> 
> View attachment 5105870


Ahhh… such a great closet! I really like the organizer you have your smaller bags and wallet in - what a great idea! 
(also that Puzzle bag  )


JenJBS said:


> Got this beauty.     Marc by Marc Jacobs. Not sure of the style name.
> View attachment 5105881


What a great color! ❤️


----------



## dcooney4

pursekitten said:


> *How do you store your bags?* My bags sleep on shelves in the closet I share with my husband. They're stuffed dust bags, air bags, and straps (if applicable) for easy access. The purse organizers are from the Container Store. Lucky for my husband and our apartment, I think I've reached my magic number of purses! Not pictured: Black scuba-material shopping tote and black belt bag that I hang on a hanger.
> 
> View attachment 5105756
> View attachment 5105755
> 
> 
> *In the wild* - My vintage Chanel CF while out and about with my husband in Park City for his birthday staycation. You'd think my white bubble-sleeve sweater would suffer color transfer, but I made sure to buff every single centimeter of my CF after her at-home glow-up.
> 
> View attachment 5105862
> View attachment 5105860
> 
> 
> *Hot or cold* - I don't have recent photos of using a bag out of season, but here's my Foley & Corinna Medium Lady. She was actually supposed to be in the color ecru but I was shipped the wrong shade. She grew on me so I took her on my trip to Helsinki and Tallinn in the Before Times. The purse was roomy and matched my winter cap and the accents on my snowboard jacket so I said why not!  I'm originally from the Caribbean, so snow still thrills me.
> 
> View attachment 5105869
> 
> View attachment 5105870


Love all your pictures! What is the pretty Crossbody in the last photo?


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Got this beauty.     Marc by Marc Jacobs. Not sure of the style name.
> View attachment 5105881


That color is gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> +1 for @dcooney4! Is your daughter also doing black and white photos? With your dress, they would be amazing! Also, love hearing about the antics of your fur family!
> @pursekitten, your photos are stunning! and the purse holders from Container store look really practical
> @JenJBS, @Jereni, love your latest acquisitions! I wonder if we think of pinks and purples more in the summertime


That dress was just for the shower. The wedding is black tie. I love the idea of black and white photos though.


----------



## JenJBS

@880 Thank you!   I'd love to blame it on summer, but I think of purple year-round. 

@Cookiefiend @dcooney4  Thank you, both!


----------



## americandreaming

880 said:


> I’m so interested in how you did this from almost no bags. What were your style influences? How many bags per category and how are they grouped, and more details pls — colors? Neutrals? Function?  Did you keep any from your pre -style days?



Thank you!  I'm glad I started posting in this thread - you all help me think clearly!

I can't point to any particular individuals but I aim for classic pieces/looks that will always look good as I'm not interested in fashion and trends.  How about you?

I have a handful or more bags in each category - totes and backpacks (work), crossbodies (everyday), clutches (evening), fanny packs, slgs.  I currently store them on white shelves in my closet without too much thought - I line my smaller bags on the top and the bigger ones on the deeper shelf below, keeping multiples of a style together and in their dust bags if they came with one.

The bag colours I have so far are black, white, tan (Camel, BT & taupe), red, green, navy, grey, and will be adding periwinkle and mango!  

I really need to try to purge some of my large totes because I almost never use them.  I prefer using my backpack as I have to bring my laptop in with me now that I work from home and only go into the office one day a week and using my tote kills my shoulder.  Now that the summer is finally hitting London (still get phases of rain though ), I've been carrying whichever handbag I fancy and just carrying my laptop in a sleeve and I feel so free!!!  I keep a fold-up shopping bag in my handbag for my laptop in case it does rain but I check the forecast in the mornings.

Pre-style bags hit me in the feelings a bit.  I used to have a big bin bag (I know...) of the gifted bags I didn't use much as I was in school which included my favourites like a vintage BREE turnlock leather backpack (_amazing_ quality) my aunt gave me, a purple Le Pliage, a gifted Givenchy tote etc, that I realised just went missing one day, a few years ago!  I CRIED because I had especially saved the purple LP and vintage BREE for special occasions!  The only pre-style bag I have left is an unbranded navy and white striped canvas beach tote.  I'm extremely protective of my collection now.

My first Coach bag was a black Sadie from three or so years ago, whenever it was out in the stores, that I put absolutely no thought into.  I was with my mother and I only had totes so I felt like getting a small functional crossbody for essentials that could double up as a night out bag.  I walked into the first bag shop I saw - Coach - and picked up the Sadie, tried it on and bought it.  

Last summer, I visited the outlets with my family and went to Coach since I had bought from them before and felt more comfortable checking things out.  I got a Gallery tote and wristlet in a bundle and was very happy with them.  Then in around September, I wanted a baguette shoulder bag but when googling it couldn't find anything but fast fashion plastic baguettes.  I again decided to check out Coach's website and they had just come out with the new Swinger bags!  So I bought one again without much thought and somehow stumbled across tpf in November and I've been here every day ever since!

I'd love to read your and everyone else's answers to these questions!


----------



## Jereni

880 said:


> @JenJBS, @Jereni, love your latest acquisitions! I wonder if we think of pinks and purples more in the summertime



Haha maybe but I’m with @JenJBS on this one - I love jewel tone pink ALL year long.

I smell a potentially good discussion question tho: *Are there bag colors you would typically only wear in certain seasons?*

Rules are made to be broken but I generally want to wear these colors only in these seasons:

Spring/summer:
- Minty greens
- Lavender
- Periwinkle 

Fall/winter:
- Burgundy
- Hunter green and similar
- Plum
- Black

I’m off on an island wrt to black, I know. But for me black is a formal, dark weather color.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Got this beauty.     Marc by Marc Jacobs. Not sure of the style name.
> View attachment 5105881


Gorgeous colour. Could this be a MBMJ Classic Q Groovee or Baby Groovee?


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Haha maybe but I’m with @JenJBS on this one - I love jewel tone pink ALL year long.
> 
> I smell a potentially good discussion question tho: *Are there bag colors you would typically only wear in certain seasons?*
> 
> Rules are made to be broken but I generally want to wear these colors only in these seasons:
> 
> Spring/summer:
> - Minty greens
> - Lavender
> - Periwinkle
> 
> Fall/winter:
> - Burgundy
> - Hunter green and similar
> - Plum
> - Black
> 
> I’m off on an island wrt to black, I know. But for me black is a formal, dark weather color.


Spring/summer
white
pastels, including pink, lavender and mint

Fall/winter
burgundy
anything with suede or fur


I prefer to carry black and dark colors in winter but I'll carry them in warm weather too, just not as much.

I'll carry brights all year round. I have a yellow bag that is mostly summer, but I've carried it in winter for a pick me up.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> My new acquisition that I got last weekend. In April I sold the BV mini pouch in Amaranto, which was sad because I loved the color but wasn’t loving the bag.
> 
> That left a hole in my bag collection because I really do enjoy pairing a jewel tone pink with things. And I had wanted another Willis so when Coach released these the other week it was pretty much perfect!
> 
> View attachment 5105581
> 
> 
> And the fun quilting is just an added bonus.


This is gorgeous and cute at the same time!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Got this beauty.     Marc by Marc Jacobs. Not sure of the style name.
> View attachment 5105881


Gorgeous color and the leather looks squishy! Don't you have something in a similar color?


----------



## americandreaming

Jereni said:


> Haha maybe but I’m with @JenJBS on this one - I love jewel tone pink ALL year long.
> 
> I smell a potentially good discussion question tho: *Are there bag colors you would typically only wear in certain seasons?*
> 
> Rules are made to be broken but I generally want to wear these colors only in these seasons:
> 
> Spring/summer:
> - Minty greens
> - Lavender
> - Periwinkle
> 
> Fall/winter:
> - Burgundy
> - Hunter green and similar
> - Plum
> - Black
> 
> I’m off on an island wrt to black, I know. But for me black is a formal, dark weather color.


I'm about to wear my bottle green bag again tomorrow (summer)!  I just use whichever bag I fancy or goes with my outfit! 

But I did buy some white bags specially for the summer so I probably won't wear those outside of summer and I can't wait to get my periwinkle and mango bags to use this summer!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Haha maybe but I’m with @JenJBS on this one - I love jewel tone pink ALL year long.
> 
> I smell a potentially good discussion question tho: *Are there bag colors you would typically only wear in certain seasons?*
> 
> Rules are made to be broken but I generally want to wear these colors only in these seasons:
> 
> Spring/summer:
> - Minty greens
> - Lavender
> - Periwinkle
> 
> Fall/winter:
> - Burgundy
> - Hunter green and similar
> - Plum
> - Black
> 
> I’m off on an island wrt to black, I know. But for me black is a formal, dark weather color.


Since the sun is so hot here and I am so pale, I rarely wear black clothes in the summer and when I do, I usually pair it with straw or colorful bags. So my black bags typically are worn in fall/winter/early spring.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Gorgeous colour. Could this be a MBMJ Classic Q Groovee or Baby Groovee?


Thank you!  Yes! Looking at pics it's definitely a MBMJ Groovee style - and from the measurements I'll go with Baby Groovee. Thank you! 



whateve said:


> Gorgeous color and the leather looks squishy! Don't you have something in a similar color?


Thank you!  Yes, a few somethings in similar color... The closest is would be my Coach Madison Hailey. But it's a hobo, and this is a satchel, and different leathers, so that means they are totally different bags, and I need both? Right? Right!


----------



## BowieFan1971

americandreaming said:


> Thank you!  I'm glad I started posting in this thread - you all help me think clearly!
> 
> I can't point to any particular individuals but I aim for classic pieces/looks that will always look good as I'm not interested in fashion and trends.  How about you?
> 
> I have a handful or more bags in each category - totes and backpacks (work), crossbodies (everyday), clutches (evening), fanny packs, slgs.  I currently store them on white shelves in my closet without too much thought - I line my smaller bags on the top and the bigger ones on the deeper shelf below, keeping multiples of a style together and in their dust bags if they came with one.
> 
> The bag colours I have so far are black, white, tan (Camel, BT & taupe), red, green, navy, grey, and will be adding periwinkle and mango!
> 
> I really need to try to purge some of my large totes because I almost never use them.  I prefer using my backpack as I have to bring my laptop in with me now that I work from home and only go into the office one day a week and using my tote kills my shoulder.  Now that the summer is finally hitting London (still get phases of rain though ), I've been carrying whichever handbag I fancy and just carrying my laptop in a sleeve and I feel so free!!!  I keep a fold-up shopping bag in my handbag for my laptop in case it does rain but I check the forecast in the mornings.
> 
> Pre-style bags hit me in the feelings a bit.  I used to have a big bin bag (I know...) of the gifted bags I didn't use much as I was in school which included my favourites like a vintage BREE turnlock leather backpack (_amazing_ quality) my aunt gave me, a purple Le Pliage, a gifted Givenchy tote etc, that I realised just went missing one day, a few years ago!  I CRIED because I had especially saved the purple LP and vintage BREE for special occasions!  The only pre-style bag I have left is an unbranded navy and white striped canvas beach tote.  I'm extremely protective of my collection now.
> 
> My first Coach bag was a black Sadie from three or so years ago, whenever it was out in the stores, that I put absolutely no thought into.  I was with my mother and I only had totes so I felt like getting a small functional crossbody for essentials that could double up as a night out bag.  I walked into the first bag shop I saw - Coach - and picked up the Sadie, tried it on and bought it.
> 
> Last summer, I visited the outlets with my family and went to Coach since I had bought from them before and felt more comfortable checking things out.  I got a Gallery tote and wristlet in a bundle and was very happy with them.  Then in around September, I wanted a baguette shoulder bag but when googling it couldn't find anything but fast fashion plastic baguettes.  I again decided to check out Coach's website and they had just come out with the new Swinger bags!  So I bought one again without much thought and somehow stumbled across tpf in November and I've been here every day ever since!
> 
> I'd love to read your and everyone else's answers to these questions!


Pre-bagaholism, I would buy one bag, usually a black leather shoulder bag, and wear it everyday until it broke and had to be replaced. Then 3 years ago, my DH bought me a new Coach Prairie satchel in charcoal and pre-loved D&B red plaid coated canvas tote and I was off. I found PoshMark and the world of pre-loved and started collecting contemporary designer bags in great condition, particularly Coach, in a rainbow of colors for under $25. Then I started paring down and reselling bags that I didn’t use or didn’t like once I wore them because they weren’t practical. I got into designer after I started reconditioning used bags for resale and realized I could get LV buckets with trashed interiors cheap, clean them up and resell them. I developed a true appreciation for the brand and the quality/craftsmanship and started buying LVs for myself. I branched out into other designers…Bally, Lancel, Gucci, Burberry, Fendi and finally got to Hermès. I only buy pre-loved/vintage, so I get amazing bags for a fraction of retail and I save the work of skilled craftsmen from landfills. Some bags are in amazing condition when I get them, others need a little TLC. I have gotten pretty decent at that.

I have discovered through this process what works for me, what I like and what my needs are. I k ow what colors work for my wardrobe and that I will actually reach for. I recently cut my collection in almost half so that I can wear the bags I have come to love more and get a better cost per wear on them, especially the Hermès. Too bad the resale market is soft…I have bags I am sitting on. If I can get rid of them, I will have a collection I will be very happy with, in a variety of shapes, colors and styles, but that all are practical for me and synch with my overall style.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Yes! Looking at pics it's definitely a MBMJ Groovee style - and from the measurements I'll go with Baby Groovee. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Yes, a few somethings in similar color... The closest is would be my Coach Madison Hailey. But it's a hobo, and this is a satchel, and different leathers, so that means they are totally different bags, and I need both? Right? Right!


Of course, right!


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> I'll carry brights all year round. I have a yellow bag that is mostly summer, but I've carried it in winter for a pick me up.



Ah yes I forgot about yellow. I would probably struggle with yellow in full winter, but every other season I’d probably do it. Yellow can be great with fall colors, even if the yellow itself is not necessarily a ‘fall’ sort of yellow.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Yes! Looking at pics it's definitely a MBMJ Groovee style - and from the measurements I'll go with Baby Groovee. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Yes, a few somethings in similar color... The closest is would be my Coach Madison Hailey. But it's a hobo, and this is a satchel, and different leathers, so that means they are totally different bags, and I need both? Right? Right!


Yay, I know that purple. I used to own your bag’s big sister, the Violet Fran - great leather!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

As far as bag colors I tend to wear the lighter colors in spring and summer and the dark ones for fall and winter . That being said if a bag looks great with an outfit I will wear it anyway.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Yay, I know that purple. I used to own your bag’s big sister, the Violet Fran - great leather!
> View attachment 5106295



Fran is beautiful! I agree about the leather!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Haha maybe but I’m with @JenJBS on this one - I love jewel tone pink ALL year long.
> 
> I smell a potentially good discussion question tho: *Are there bag colors you would typically only wear in certain seasons?*
> 
> Rules are made to be broken but I generally want to wear these colors only in these seasons:
> 
> Spring/summer:
> - Minty greens
> - Lavender
> - Periwinkle
> 
> Fall/winter:
> - Burgundy
> - Hunter green and similar
> - Plum
> - Black
> 
> I’m off on an island wrt to black, I know. But for me black is a formal, dark weather color.


I was another who bought primarily only black bags (and I still love black bags), and then wore it till it fell apart or annoyed me in some fatal way. But I started buying other colors about 10 years ago and learned that I do like other colored bags!
Then I found TPF, and this thread, and  learned that I don’t carry my black bags as much in the summer! 
In the warmer months I carry lighter Colors - pink, blue, white/ cream, and toile. 
The darker bags really aren’t seasonal though, I do carry them year round.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Pre-bagaholism, I would buy one bag, usually a black leather shoulder bag, and wear it everyday until it broke and had to be replaced. Then 3 years ago, my DH bought me a new Coach Prairie satchel in charcoal and pre-loved D&B red plaid coated canvas tote and I was off. I found PoshMark and the world of pre-loved and started collecting contemporary designer bags in great condition, particularly Coach, in a rainbow of colors for under $25. Then I started paring down and reselling bags that I didn’t use or didn’t like once I wore them because they weren’t practical. I got into designer after I started reconditioning used bags for resale and realized I could get LV buckets with trashed interiors cheap, clean them up and resell them. I developed a true appreciation for the brand and the quality/craftsmanship and started buying LVs for myself. I branched out into other designers…Bally, Lancel, Gucci, Burberry, Fendi and finally got to Hermès. I only buy pre-loved/vintage, so I get amazing bags for a fraction of retail and I save the work of skilled craftsmen from landfills. Some bags are in amazing condition when I get them, others need a little TLC. I have gotten pretty decent at that.
> 
> I have discovered through this process what works for me, what I like and what my needs are. I k ow what colors work for my wardrobe and that I will actually reach for. I recently cut my collection in almost half so that I can wear the bags I have come to love more and get a better cost per wear on them, especially the Hermès. Too bad the resale market is soft…I have bags I am sitting on. If I can get rid of them, I will have a collection I will be very happy with, in a variety of shapes, colors and styles, but that all are practical for me and synch with my overall style.


I have learned so much due to this thread - and I thank you all. ❤️
My wallet… not so much.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Thanks so much! I am particularly interested in the color thing. I think with time and by devoting a lot of energy to it, I have come to understand better what works for me, and in the last years I have drastically slimmed down my wardrobe, even if is always work in progress. I am sure a consultant would have been very useful in this process....
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes.
> I hate traditional wallets and I have not carried one for decades (last time I got a wallet it was 1998 I believe) so well before alternatives were so readily available. I have tried a number of cardholders and mini pouches, but since a while it is just the Calvi for me. I think the design of this is perfect. And it is one of the most satisfying things to hold and use.
> I now have the new Calvi with coin purse included. It is somehow not as satisfying to hold as the normal one because of the extra bulk, but so practical. I even carry my keys in it.
> 
> View attachment 5103506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think _most_ of the times it is not!
> 
> On the subject of slugs, I do have salads and lots and lots of hostas so when they are sprouting it is a war out there. I now use organic pellets, which are apparently not toxic to pets or add any chemicals to the soil.


I am soooo interested in the Calvi duo - haven't found one yet. I am also concerned about the bulk. But fitting keys into it would be awesome! Thanks for this photo.


----------



## doni

momasaurus said:


> I am soooo interested in the Calvi duo - haven't found one yet. I am also concerned about the bulk. But fitting keys into it would be awesome! Thanks for this photo.



It is only bulky in comparison to the normal Calvi! but otherwise, bulky is not really an adjetive that applies  I only carry one key, and it is small and flat. It would not fit much more.

Here hoping you can find one soon.


----------



## doni

On the challenges:

Bag storage. I am not sure I have already posted this? There are from a few weeks ago. I won’t claim these are all my bags and the display in this, my main closet, changes with the seasons. But I have really streamlined my wardrobe, bags and clothes (I used to have a walk in closet, and moved to this) and I have not much more than this (bar coats). I like to be able to look at the bags and have air around them. I have learnt that when things are cramped, or stored away, no matter how tidily, I just don’t see them.





In the wild: I know this feels like Winter but it is only a few days ago. With my latest bag, BV.






Jereni said:


> I smell a potentially good discussion question tho: *Are there bag colors you would typically only wear in certain seasons?*



Good question. I do change bags with the seasons, but upon consideration, I think it is more about materials and style than color for me. I guess I do tend to wear warmer colors in Winter and cooler ones in Summer. A white or very light bag in Winter can be difficult, but I would most definitely wear black in Summer.


----------



## jblended

@doni I can't decide whether I like your closet, the leather trousers or the pups the most! I think the doggies win  (but you do style those leather trousers so well)!


----------



## mariliz11

@doni that’s my dream closet!!

Here’s how I organize my bags, a bit more cramped than I would prefer but I will hopefully be moving in some months and have a wardrobe custom designed. 

I have a large closet compartment with shelves that I use for larger and medium bags - all filled and in their dust bags. 




Then I have a drawer for pochette type bags that can be stacked together. I only keep one bag outside (in dustbag) which is the LV Noe bucket that is too bulky to store filled in the closet. I have hooks on the wardrobe sides that I use for that plus hanging the bag I wear on the day.


----------



## pursekitten

@880 @Cookiefiend Thank you so much to you both!  



dcooney4 said:


> Love all your pictures! What is the pretty Crossbody in the last photo?



That dark fuchsia crossbody is the Foley & Corinna Medium Lady in pebbled leather with gold-tone hardware I got from Neiman Marcus in 2015. I'm 5'3" and the strap is so very comfortable! And she packs nice and flat so I've traveled domestic and international with her a ton.



Jereni said:


> Haha maybe but I’m with @JenJBS on this one - I love jewel tone pink ALL year long.
> 
> I smell a potentially good discussion question tho: *Are there bag colors you would typically only wear in certain seasons?*
> 
> Rules are made to be broken but I generally want to wear these colors only in these seasons:
> 
> Spring/summer:
> - Minty greens
> - Lavender
> - Periwinkle
> 
> Fall/winter:
> - Burgundy
> - Hunter green and similar
> - Plum
> - Black
> 
> I’m off on an island wrt to black, I know. But for me black is a formal, dark weather color.



I agree with your seasonal color breakdown. I'd add white to Spring and Summer, yet I love using bags as pops of color during Winter.

@doni That's a gorgeous closet—love love love!


----------



## 880

americandreaming said:


> Pre-style bags hit me in the feelings a bit. I used to have a big bin bag (I know...) of the gifted bags I didn't use much as I was in school which included my favourites like a vintage BREE turnlock leather backpack (_amazing_ quality) my aunt gave me, a purple Le Pliage, a gifted Givenchy tote etc, that I realised just went missing one day, a few years ago! I CRIED because I had especially saved the purple LP and vintage BREE for special occasions!


I hate when things go missing. Is it possible to find simPilar bags on ebay etc.



Jereni said:


> Spring/summer:
> - Minty greens
> - Lavender
> - Periwinkle


these colors sound like spring summer!



americandreaming said:


> But I did buy some white bags specially for the summer so I probably won't wear those outside of summer and I can't wait to get my periwinkle and mango bags to use this summer!


I’ve been experimenting and now have a BV inspired off white clutch that I use year round.



BowieFan1971 said:


> Pre-bagaholism, I would buy one bag, usually a black leather shoulder bag, and wear it everyday until it broke and had to be replaced. Then 3 years ago, my DH bought me a new Coach Prairie satchel in charcoal and pre-loved D&B red plaid coated canvas tote and I was off. I found PoshMark and the world of pre-loved and started collecting contemporary designer bags in great condition, particularly Coach, in a rainbow of colors for under $25. Then I started paring down and reselling bags that I didn’t use or didn’t like once I wore them because they weren’t practical. I got into designer after I started reconditioning used bags for resale and realized I could get LV buckets with trashed interiors cheap, clean them up and resell them. I developed a true appreciation for the brand and the quality/craftsmanship and started buying LVs for myself. I branched out into other designers…Bally, Lancel, Gucci, Burberry, Fendi and finally got to Hermès. I only buy pre-loved/vintage, so I get amazing bags for a fraction of retail and I save the work of skilled craftsmen from landfills. Some bags are in amazing condition when I get them, others need a little TLC. I have gotten pretty decent at that.


this sounds like an amazing way to collect! I love lancel too!



doni said:


> I have learnt that when things are cramped, or stored away, no matter how tidily, I just don’t see them



yes this, though @mariliz11  ‘s photo of her bags resting in dust bags seems so streamlined!



jblended said:


> I can't decide whether I like your closet, the leather trousers or the pups the most! I think the doggies win  (but you do style those leather trousers so well)!



i love the closet, the bags, the clothes (am going to scroll back and look for the leather trousers)! I adore the pic of you and your dogs!

@sherrylynn, I love the blue ferragamo! I wear neutrals black, grey, blue, taupe, camel, but I have a sauge Evelyne for spring summer. I find that I wear lighter weight bags in spring summer irrespective of color. But, I would still wear black in the summer.


----------



## Jereni

pursekitten said:


> I agree with your seasonal color breakdown. I'd add white to Spring and Summer, yet I love using bags as pops of color during Winter.



The discussion question is admittedly a bit of an ‘obvious’ one - pastels and light colors in summer, dark colors in winter, but I thought folks’ deviations from that pattern could be interesting.

White bags would typically be associated with summer of course but like you I love the idea of ‘winter’ white - pairing a white bag with a burgundy coat or an icy blue dress… etc etc.


----------



## Jereni

doni said:


> Bag storage. I am not sure I have already posted this? There are from a few weeks ago. I won’t claim these are all my bags and the display in this, my main closet, changes with the seasons. But I have really streamlined my wardrobe, bags and clothes (I used to have a walk in closet, and moved to this) and I have not much more than this (bar coats). I like to be able to look at the bags and have air around them. I have learnt that when things are cramped, or stored away, no matter how tidily, I just don’t see them.
> 
> View attachment 5106522



Your closet is like my #lifegoals


----------



## sherrylynn

Jereni said:


> Haha maybe but I’m with @JenJBS on this one - I love jewel tone pink ALL year long.
> 
> I smell a potentially good discussion question tho: *Are there bag colors you would typically only wear in certain seasons?*
> 
> Rules are made to be broken but I generally want to wear these colors only in these seasons:
> 
> Spring/summer:
> - Minty greens
> - Lavender
> - Periwinkle
> 
> Fall/winter:
> - Burgundy
> - Hunter green and similar
> - Plum
> - Black
> 
> I’m off on an island wrt to black, I know. But for me black is a formal, dark weather color.


I really don't wear any pastel colors (bags or clothes). Summer tends to be tans or LV Daimler Azure.
This summer, I bought this to shake it up a bit. Couldn't resist the sale price!


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> On the challenges:
> 
> Bag storage. I am not sure I have already posted this? There are from a few weeks ago. I won’t claim these are all my bags and the display in this, my main closet, changes with the seasons. But I have really streamlined my wardrobe, bags and clothes (I used to have a walk in closet, and moved to this) and I have not much more than this (bar coats). I like to be able to look at the bags and have air around them. I have learnt that when things are cramped, or stored away, no matter how tidily, I just don’t see them.
> 
> View attachment 5106522
> 
> 
> 
> In the wild: I know this feels like Winter but it is only a few days ago. With my latest bag, BV.
> 
> View attachment 5106537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I do change bags with the seasons, but upon consideration, I think it is more about materials and style than color for me. I guess I do tend to wear warmer colors in Winter and cooler ones in Summer. A white or very light bag in Winter can be difficult, but I would most definitely wear black in Summer.


OMG! So chic, like out of a magazine chic! The closet AND the pic! Swoon!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

sherrylynn said:


> I really don't wear any pastel colors (bags or clothes). Summer tends to be tans or LV Daimler Azure.
> This summer, I bought this to shake it up a bit. Couldn't resist the sale price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106772


Gor-ge-ous!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> On the challenges:
> 
> Bag storage. I am not sure I have already posted this? There are from a few weeks ago. I won’t claim these are all my bags and the display in this, my main closet, changes with the seasons. But I have really streamlined my wardrobe, bags and clothes (I used to have a walk in closet, and moved to this) and I have not much more than this (bar coats). I like to be able to look at the bags and have air around them. I have learnt that when things are cramped, or stored away, no matter how tidily, I just don’t see them.
> 
> View attachment 5106522
> 
> 
> 
> In the wild: I know this feels like Winter but it is only a few days ago. With my latest bag, BV.
> 
> View attachment 5106537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I do change bags with the seasons, but upon consideration, I think it is more about materials and style than color for me. I guess I do tend to wear warmer colors in Winter and cooler ones in Summer. A white or very light bag in Winter can be difficult, but I would most definitely wear black in Summer.


Your closet is perfection! Your dogs are adorable .


----------



## dcooney4

pursekitten said:


> @880 @Cookiefiend Thank you so much to you both!
> 
> 
> 
> That dark fuchsia crossbody is the Foley & Corinna Medium Lady in pebbled leather with gold-tone hardware I got from Neiman Marcus in 2015. I'm 5'3" and the strap is so very comfortable! And she packs nice and flat so I've traveled domestic and international with her a ton.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your seasonal color breakdown. I'd add white to Spring and Summer, yet I love using bags as pops of color during Winter.
> 
> @doni That's a gorgeous closet—love love love!


Thanks! So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

sherrylynn said:


> I really don't wear any pastel colors (bags or clothes). Summer tends to be tans or LV Daimler Azure.
> This summer, I bought this to shake it up a bit. Couldn't resist the sale price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106772


So pretty!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Storage- my H and LV are in the cubby, SLGs in the fake DE (bought it knowing it was fake to see what a fake looked/felt like but would never wear it out) and the rest are on the top shelf to the left of the H bags. Since my closet gets mysteriously dusty, they are all in dust bags. Shoes are in clear plastic boxes. The other half of the top shelf to the right of the H bags are the bags that I mean to go.


----------



## Cookiefiend

doni said:


> On the challenges:
> 
> Bag storage. I am not sure I have already posted this? There are from a few weeks ago. I won’t claim these are all my bags and the display in this, my main closet, changes with the seasons. But I have really streamlined my wardrobe, bags and clothes (I used to have a walk in closet, and moved to this) and I have not much more than this (bar coats). I like to be able to look at the bags and have air around them. I have learnt that when things are cramped, or stored away, no matter how tidily, I just don’t see them.
> 
> View attachment 5106522
> 
> 
> 
> In the wild: I know this feels like Winter but it is only a few days ago. With my latest bag, BV.
> 
> View attachment 5106537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I do change bags with the seasons, but upon consideration, I think it is more about materials and style than color for me. I guess I do tend to wear warmer colors in Winter and cooler ones in Summer. A white or very light bag in Winter can be difficult, but I would most definitely wear black in Summer.


GOALS! 
So gorgeous!


mariliz11 said:


> @doni that’s my dream closet!!
> 
> Here’s how I organize my bags, a bit more cramped than I would prefer but I will hopefully be moving in some months and have a wardrobe custom designed.
> 
> I have a large closet compartment with shelves that I use for larger and medium bags - all filled and in their dust bags.
> 
> View attachment 5106627
> 
> 
> Then I have a drawer for pochette type bags that can be stacked together. I only keep one bag outside (in dustbag) which is the LV Noe bucket that is too bulky to store filled in the closet. I have hooks on the wardrobe sides that I use for that plus hanging the bag I wear on the day.


Love it - mine are stored like this too!  


sherrylynn said:


> I really don't wear any pastel colors (bags or clothes). Summer tends to be tans or LV Daimler Azure.
> This summer, I bought this to shake it up a bit. Couldn't resist the sale price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106772


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kimbashop

doni said:


> On the challenges:
> 
> Bag storage. I am not sure I have already posted this? There are from a few weeks ago. I won’t claim these are all my bags and the display in this, my main closet, changes with the seasons. But I have really streamlined my wardrobe, bags and clothes (I used to have a walk in closet, and moved to this) and I have not much more than this (bar coats). I like to be able to look at the bags and have air around them. I have learnt that when things are cramped, or stored away, no matter how tidily, I just don’t see them.
> 
> View attachment 5106522
> 
> 
> 
> In the wild: I know this feels like Winter but it is only a few days ago. With my latest bag, BV.
> 
> View attachment 5106537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I do change bags with the seasons, but upon consideration, I think it is more about materials and style than color for me. I guess I do tend to wear warmer colors in Winter and cooler ones in Summer. A white or very light bag in Winter can be difficult, but I would most definitely wear black in Summer.


Your closet looks like a boutique display! I don't dare show mine.


----------



## Kimbashop

sherrylynn said:


> I really don't wear any pastel colors (bags or clothes). Summer tends to be tans or LV Daimler Azure.
> This summer, I bought this to shake it up a bit. Couldn't resist the sale price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106772


LOVE this bag. It has been on my watch list.


----------



## FizzyWater

You know, I suspect doni's closet is from the same famous Swedish store as mine, but hers is completely fab while mine is... tidy and restful.  I'm going to keep telling myself that.   (self, would lights make my closet look fab?  self, you do not need lights in your closet.  do not buy lights.)

Anyway, all my purses and SLGs, aside from what's currently in use, my gym bag, a few things on their way to H spa, and totes whose purpose at this point is holding other stuff and not actually leaving the house:
	

		
			
		

		
	




The top shelf is Longchamp Cuirs*, stuffed with the matching Neo if I have one.  Clearly I was wearing the purple that day.  The second shelf is all my "taller" bags**, plus my leather care products, moved in from the high shelf in the bf's workshop, where they were never used, to here, where it's possible they might be.  And the drawer holds SLGs along the left (H in the H box), small purses*** in the back, and "flat" purses**** in the front right.  (I'm not sure "flat" is a heretofore known purse category...  )

* in light gray, dark red, purple, and black

** light gray Ted Baker, 2 black Hermes Yeohs (bag deflated because 1 is going to spa), black Hobo Lola, white Longchamp Roseau, black no-name laptop bag from a trip to Florence

*** black fur muff, red bag made by my mom's mom, red Hobo wristlet, multicolor Lulu Guinness clutch, black no-name clutch, black Longchamp WoC, silver Rodo clutch

**** light gray H Trim, BV bronze and dark red Venetas, black Coach Poppy satchel, black H clutch

A better picture of the drawer:



And the whole closet section:



This PAX lives in my bf's apartment, which is used for entertaining (terrible kitchen but brighter rooms and much less cat hair) and as a guest suite, so all the other drawers are full of guest and other extra bedding, and the boxes hold pretty gothy masks and other things that I had hanging on my apartment's walls but recently took down to put up cat trees.  I think that makes me middle-aged.  

As said middle aged person, apologies for the info dump and I think I should save this post for my insurance records.


----------



## BowieFan1971

FizzyWater said:


> You know, I suspect doni's closet is from the same famous Swedish store as mine, but hers is completely fab while mine is... tidy and restful.  I'm going to keep telling myself that.   (self, would lights make my closet look fab?  self, you do not need lights in your closet.  do not buy lights.)
> 
> Anyway, all my purses and SLGs, aside from what's currently in use, my gym bag, a few things on their way to H spa, and totes whose purpose at this point is holding other stuff and not actually leaving the house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107324
> 
> 
> The top shelf is Longchamp Cuirs*, stuffed with the matching Neo if I have one.  Clearly I was wearing the purple that day.  The second shelf is all my "taller" bags**, plus my leather care products, moved in from the high shelf in the bf's workshop, where they were never used, to here, where it's possible they might be.  And the drawer holds SLGs along the left (H in the H box), small purses*** in the back, and "flat" purses**** in the front right.  (I'm not sure "flat" is a heretofore known purse category...  )
> 
> * in light gray, dark red, purple, and black
> 
> ** light gray Ted Baker, 2 black Hermes Yeohs (bag deflated because 1 is going to spa), black Hobo Lola, white Longchamp Roseau, black no-name laptop bag from a trip to Florence
> 
> *** black fur muff, red bag made by my mom's mom, red Hobo wristlet, multicolor Lulu Guinness clutch, black no-name clutch, black Longchamp WoC, silver Rodo clutch
> 
> **** light gray H Trim, BV bronze and dark red Venetas, black Coach Poppy satchel, black H clutch
> 
> A better picture of the drawer:
> View attachment 5107327
> 
> 
> And the whole closet section:
> View attachment 5107329
> 
> 
> This PAX lives in my bf's apartment, which is used for entertaining (terrible kitchen but brighter rooms and much less cat hair) and as a guest suite, so all the other drawers are full of guest and other extra bedding, and the boxes hold pretty gothy masks and other things that I had hanging on my apartment's walls but recently took down to put up cat trees.  I think that makes me middle-aged.
> 
> As said middle aged person, apologies for the info dump and I think I should save this post for my insurance records.


So organized!!!!!!


----------



## FizzyWater

BowieFan1971 said:


> So organized!!!!!!



Thank you!  I assure you it is a teeny sanctuary otherwise surrounded by chaos.


----------



## Jereni

FizzyWater said:


> You know, I suspect doni's closet is from the same famous Swedish store as mine, but hers is completely fab while mine is... tidy and restful.  I'm going to keep telling myself that.   (self, would lights make my closet look fab?  self, you do not need lights in your closet.  do not buy lights.)
> 
> Anyway, all my purses and SLGs, aside from what's currently in use, my gym bag, a few things on their way to H spa, and totes whose purpose at this point is holding other stuff and not actually leaving the house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107324
> 
> 
> The top shelf is Longchamp Cuirs*, stuffed with the matching Neo if I have one.  Clearly I was wearing the purple that day.  The second shelf is all my "taller" bags**, plus my leather care products, moved in from the high shelf in the bf's workshop, where they were never used, to here, where it's possible they might be.  And the drawer holds SLGs along the left (H in the H box), small purses*** in the back, and "flat" purses**** in the front right.  (I'm not sure "flat" is a heretofore known purse category...  )
> 
> * in light gray, dark red, purple, and black
> 
> ** light gray Ted Baker, 2 black Hermes Yeohs (bag deflated because 1 is going to spa), black Hobo Lola, white Longchamp Roseau, black no-name laptop bag from a trip to Florence
> 
> *** black fur muff, red bag made by my mom's mom, red Hobo wristlet, multicolor Lulu Guinness clutch, black no-name clutch, black Longchamp WoC, silver Rodo clutch
> 
> **** light gray H Trim, BV bronze and dark red Venetas, black Coach Poppy satchel, black H clutch
> 
> A better picture of the drawer:
> View attachment 5107327
> 
> 
> And the whole closet section:
> View attachment 5107329
> 
> 
> This PAX lives in my bf's apartment, which is used for entertaining (terrible kitchen but brighter rooms and much less cat hair) and as a guest suite, so all the other drawers are full of guest and other extra bedding, and the boxes hold pretty gothy masks and other things that I had hanging on my apartment's walls but recently took down to put up cat trees.  I think that makes me middle-aged.
> 
> As said middle aged person, apologies for the info dump and I think I should save this post for my insurance records.



Love this! Very serene and restful as you say.

And yes you do need lights!


----------



## FizzyWater

Jereni said:


> Love this! Very serene and restful as you say.
> 
> And yes you do need lights!



A new project for the bf!  He will be thrilled!   (I come from a family of completely unhandy people.  Dating someone who knows how to wire things is amazing.)


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> On the challenges:
> 
> Bag storage. I am not sure I have already posted this? There are from a few weeks ago. I won’t claim these are all my bags and the display in this, my main closet, changes with the seasons. But I have really streamlined my wardrobe, bags and clothes (I used to have a walk in closet, and moved to this) and I have not much more than this (bar coats). I like to be able to look at the bags and have air around them. I have learnt that when things are cramped, or stored away, no matter how tidily, I just don’t see them.
> 
> View attachment 5106522
> 
> 
> 
> In the wild: I know this feels like Winter but it is only a few days ago. With my latest bag, BV.
> 
> View attachment 5106537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I do change bags with the seasons, but upon consideration, I think it is more about materials and style than color for me. I guess I do tend to wear warmer colors in Winter and cooler ones in Summer. A white or very light bag in Winter can be difficult, but I would most definitely wear black in Summer.


I am in awe of your closet!


----------



## ElainePG

sherrylynn said:


> I really don't wear any pastel colors (bags or clothes). Summer tends to be tans or LV Daimler Azure.
> This summer, I bought this to shake it up a bit. Couldn't resist the sale price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106772


Wow! I had no idea that Ferragamo made patterned bags. This is stunning.


----------



## ElainePG

FizzyWater said:


> You know, I suspect doni's closet is from the same famous Swedish store as mine, but hers is completely fab while mine is... tidy and restful.  I'm going to keep telling myself that.   (self, would lights make my closet look fab?  self, you do not need lights in your closet.  do not buy lights.)
> 
> Anyway, all my purses and SLGs, aside from what's currently in use, my gym bag, a few things on their way to H spa, and totes whose purpose at this point is holding other stuff and not actually leaving the house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107324
> 
> 
> The top shelf is Longchamp Cuirs*, stuffed with the matching Neo if I have one.  Clearly I was wearing the purple that day.  The second shelf is all my "taller" bags**, plus my leather care products, moved in from the high shelf in the bf's workshop, where they were never used, to here, where it's possible they might be.  And the drawer holds SLGs along the left (H in the H box), small purses*** in the back, and "flat" purses**** in the front right.  (I'm not sure "flat" is a heretofore known purse category...  )
> 
> * in light gray, dark red, purple, and black
> 
> ** light gray Ted Baker, 2 black Hermes Yeohs (bag deflated because 1 is going to spa), black Hobo Lola, white Longchamp Roseau, black no-name laptop bag from a trip to Florence
> 
> *** black fur muff, red bag made by my mom's mom, red Hobo wristlet, multicolor Lulu Guinness clutch, black no-name clutch, black Longchamp WoC, silver Rodo clutch
> 
> **** light gray H Trim, BV bronze and dark red Venetas, black Coach Poppy satchel, black H clutch
> 
> A better picture of the drawer:
> View attachment 5107327
> 
> 
> And the whole closet section:
> View attachment 5107329
> 
> 
> This PAX lives in my bf's apartment, which is used for entertaining (terrible kitchen but brighter rooms and much less cat hair) and as a guest suite, so all the other drawers are full of guest and other extra bedding, and the boxes hold pretty gothy masks and other things that I had hanging on my apartment's walls but recently took down to put up cat trees.  I think that makes me middle-aged.
> 
> As said middle aged person, apologies for the info dump and I think I should save this post for my insurance records.


This is a great closet. And if you have cats, I can see why the bags need to be protected.

But (just askin') why do you think you don't need lights? I think lights would be a terrific idea. As a more-than-middle-aged person, I can tell you that lights in a closet are not a luxury. They're a necessity. Maybe even a medical deduction?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bags in the wild….my trusty Bay tote from Coach with an H scarf


----------



## FizzyWater

Lights would be awesome!  Though since the purses are hidden away in dustbags, the payoff wouldn't be as high as for doni's visible works of art.  

It's pretty low on the project list for now, especially as running a wire would be a royal pain in this room.  Once the garden is beaten back into shape, and all the donations bags and recycling taken away, and yet another purge of all the pretty clothes that currently don't fit and might not ever again... maybe this winter.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bags in the wild….my trusty Bay tote from Coach with an H scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107398


Love this! The bag is so perfectly coordinated with the scarf.


----------



## Cookiefiend

FizzyWater said:


> You know, I suspect doni's closet is from the same famous Swedish store as mine, but hers is completely fab while mine is... tidy and restful.  I'm going to keep telling myself that.   (self, would lights make my closet look fab?  self, you do not need lights in your closet.  do not buy lights.)
> 
> Anyway, all my purses and SLGs, aside from what's currently in use, my gym bag, a few things on their way to H spa, and totes whose purpose at this point is holding other stuff and not actually leaving the house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107324
> 
> 
> The top shelf is Longchamp Cuirs*, stuffed with the matching Neo if I have one.  Clearly I was wearing the purple that day.  The second shelf is all my "taller" bags**, plus my leather care products, moved in from the high shelf in the bf's workshop, where they were never used, to here, where it's possible they might be.  And the drawer holds SLGs along the left (H in the H box), small purses*** in the back, and "flat" purses**** in the front right.  (I'm not sure "flat" is a heretofore known purse category...  )
> 
> * in light gray, dark red, purple, and black
> 
> ** light gray Ted Baker, 2 black Hermes Yeohs (bag deflated because 1 is going to spa), black Hobo Lola, white Longchamp Roseau, black no-name laptop bag from a trip to Florence
> 
> *** black fur muff, red bag made by my mom's mom, red Hobo wristlet, multicolor Lulu Guinness clutch, black no-name clutch, black Longchamp WoC, silver Rodo clutch
> 
> **** light gray H Trim, BV bronze and dark red Venetas, black Coach Poppy satchel, black H clutch
> 
> A better picture of the drawer:
> View attachment 5107327
> 
> 
> And the whole closet section:
> View attachment 5107329
> 
> 
> This PAX lives in my bf's apartment, which is used for entertaining (terrible kitchen but brighter rooms and much less cat hair) and as a guest suite, so all the other drawers are full of guest and other extra bedding, and the boxes hold pretty gothy masks and other things that I had hanging on my apartment's walls but recently took down to put up cat trees.  I think that makes me middle-aged.
> 
> As said middle aged person, apologies for the info dump and I think I should save this post for my insurance records.


I love it!


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> I love it!



Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

First closet picture... most are stored in this section, 4 are stored (when not in the cubbyholes) on their backs - the K, Drag, be Dior, and the Studio bag. Each has a small color tag on them except for the black bags - they have a black ribbon.. or I just remember because I ran out of black ribbon. 


These bags are stored to the left of this center section. If you remember my closet picture back when I got on a toot about my shoe boxes and covered them all with white paper - these are above the shoes.


The Vespa and Just Campagne live here - you can see their dust bags folded over.

These are on the back of the closet door - totes and my Le Pliage.


The two small black bags are the small pouches that came inside another purse - one belongs to the Ferragamo Studio Tote, the other to a Gerard Darrel that I no longer have but kept the pouch.

(also - do y'all see that empty spot on the top shelf?  )


----------



## Cookiefiend

And a Ferragamo Studio in the wild!


we’re styling around in a loaner vehicle... no way would I have a light interior like this!!


----------



## mariliz11

Cookiefiend said:


> First closet picture... most are stored in this section, 4 are stored (when not in the cubbyholes) on their backs - the K, Drag, be Dior, and the Studio bag. Each has a small color tag on them except for the black bags - they have a black ribbon.. or I just remember because I ran out of black ribbon.
> View attachment 5107561
> 
> These bags are stored to the left of this center section. If you remember my closet picture back when I got on a toot about my shoe boxes and covered them all with white paper - these are above the shoes.
> View attachment 5107563
> 
> The Vespa and Just Campagne live here - you can see their dust bags folded over.
> 
> These are on the back of the closet door - totes and my Le Pliage.
> View attachment 5107562
> 
> The two small black bags are the small pouches that came inside another purse - one belongs to the Ferragamo Studio Tote, the other to a Gerard Darrel that I no longer have but kept the pouch.
> 
> (also - do y'all see that empty spot on the top shelf?  )


I like your way! Another thing I do when considering buying a new bag is visualizing where in my closet it would fit. I’ve passed on the opportunity of buying a bag because it wouldn’t fit and would get squished. Or I have waited to sell another for some space to free up. This has helped with impulse buying!


----------



## Cookiefiend

mariliz11 said:


> I like your way! Another thing I do when considering buying a new bag is visualizing where in my closet it would fit. I’ve passed on the opportunity of buying a bag because it wouldn’t fit and would get squished. Or I have waited to sell another for some space to free up. This has helped with impulse buying!


Thank you!
And yes - it's so helpful! Another thing I think of is what bag might I be stealing wears from? 
Like if I buy another black bag (my kryptonite), what won't get worn as much if I add another black bag?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> First closet picture... most are stored in this section, 4 are stored (when not in the cubbyholes) on their backs - the K, Drag, be Dior, and the Studio bag. Each has a small color tag on them except for the black bags - they have a black ribbon.. or I just remember because I ran out of black ribbon.
> View attachment 5107561
> 
> These bags are stored to the left of this center section. If you remember my closet picture back when I got on a toot about my shoe boxes and covered them all with white paper - these are above the shoes.
> View attachment 5107563
> 
> The Vespa and Just Campagne live here - you can see their dust bags folded over.
> 
> These are on the back of the closet door - totes and my Le Pliage.
> View attachment 5107562
> 
> The two small black bags are the small pouches that came inside another purse - one belongs to the Ferragamo Studio Tote, the other to a Gerard Darrel that I no longer have but kept the pouch.
> 
> (also - do y'all see that empty spot on the top shelf?  )


Your closet is so well-organized! I remember when you first posted your idea to have paint swatches to identify the color of the bags inside the dustbags. I thought it was brilliant! 

Soooooo… what *about* that empty spot on the top shelf? Did the bag run away???


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Your closet is so well-organized! I remember when you first posted your idea to have paint swatches to identify the color of the bags inside the dustbags. I thought it was brilliant!
> 
> Soooooo… what *about* that empty spot on the top shelf? Did the bag run away???


Thanks sweetie! 
I - to my surprise - have an empty spot! I better fill it up quick because Nature (and Cookie) hates a void...  
(I see some re-arranging in my future!)


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> And a Ferragamo Studio in the wild!
> View attachment 5107585
> 
> we’re styling around in a loaner vehicle... no way would I have a light interior like this!!


Stunning!!!!! That color…to die for!


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks sweetie!
> I - to my surprise - have an empty spot! I better fill it up quick because Nature (and Cookie) hates a void...
> (I see some re-arranging in my future!)



Ha, that's one of the reasons the leather care moved into my purse closet - there was a dangerous void there!  

Also, so well-organized!


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> I like your way! Another thing I do when considering buying a new bag is visualizing where in my closet it would fit. I’ve passed on the opportunity of buying a bag because it wouldn’t fit and would get squished. Or I have waited to sell another for some space to free up. This has helped with impulse buying!


I do this too.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks sweetie!
> I - to my surprise - have an empty spot! I better fill it up quick because Nature (and Cookie) hates a void...
> (I see some re-arranging in my future!)


What have you got planned for that spot? lol


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

This is the grab and go section.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5107655
> 
> This is the grab and go section.


I notice a theme….


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> Your closet looks like a boutique display! I don't dare show mine.



+1...


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Stunning!!!!! That color…to die for!


I agree - I love it! ❤️


FizzyWater said:


> Ha, that's one of the reasons the leather care moved into my purse closet - there was a dangerous void there!
> 
> Also, so well-organized!


Thank you! 
Yeah - I gotta fill that spot right quick before I ‘find’ something...    


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5107655
> 
> This is the grab and go section.


Oo - nice! Are these all Portlands?


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I agree - I love it! ❤️
> 
> Thank you!
> Yeah - I gotta fill that spot right quick before I ‘find’ something...
> 
> Oo - nice! Are these all Portlands?


Yes! At some point I will make the group a bit smaller. I still have some black ones with my other black bags. I have to many black bags so I am trying to remove a couple.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> And a Ferragamo Studio in the wild!
> View attachment 5107585
> 
> we’re styling around in a loaner vehicle... no way would I have a light interior like this!!


Magazine shot! wow. What size is your gorgeous studio bag? I have fallen love with Ferragamo lately.


----------



## baghabitz34

sherrylynn said:


> I really don't wear any pastel colors (bags or clothes). Summer tends to be tans or LV Daimler Azure.
> This summer, I bought this to shake it up a bit. Couldn't resist the sale price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106772


Gorgeous - love your new Ferragamo! I’m eyeing the wallet in this print.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> And a Ferragamo Studio in the wild!
> View attachment 5107585
> 
> we’re styling around in a loaner vehicle... no way would I have a light interior like this!!


 Love the Studio!


----------



## Jereni

Cookiefiend said:


> First closet picture... most are stored in this section, 4 are stored (when not in the cubbyholes) on their backs - the K, Drag, be Dior, and the Studio bag. Each has a small color tag on them except for the black bags - they have a black ribbon.. or I just remember because I ran out of black ribbon.
> View attachment 5107561
> 
> These bags are stored to the left of this center section. If you remember my closet picture back when I got on a toot about my shoe boxes and covered them all with white paper - these are above the shoes.
> View attachment 5107563
> 
> The Vespa and Just Campagne live here - you can see their dust bags folded over.
> 
> These are on the back of the closet door - totes and my Le Pliage.
> View attachment 5107562
> 
> The two small black bags are the small pouches that came inside another purse - one belongs to the Ferragamo Studio Tote, the other to a Gerard Darrel that I no longer have but kept the pouch.
> 
> (also - do y'all see that empty spot on the top shelf?  )



Ya’ll are impressing me so much with all your bags safely tucked in their dustbags. I need to do it but I just can’t, I love lookin at them. 



Cookiefiend said:


> And a Ferragamo Studio in the wild!
> View attachment 5107585
> 
> we’re styling around in a loaner vehicle... no way would I have a light interior like this!!



Gorgeous! How beautifully that pops.


----------



## sherrylynn

Kimbashop said:


> LOVE this bag. It has been on my watch list.





ElainePG said:


> Wow! I had no idea that Ferragamo made patterned bags. This is stunning.





baghabitz34 said:


> Gorgeous - love your new Ferragamo! I’m eyeing the wallet in this print.


Not to be an enabler, but..... there are several styles of bags and wallet in this print on sale on Ferragamo's web site. Just sayin...

I would be embarrassed to post a picture of my overstuffed closet!!


----------



## 880

Cookiefiend said:


> I got on a toot about my shoe boxes and covered them all with white paper





Jereni said:


> I need to do it but I just can’t, I love lookin at them.


I’m so impressed that you guys have a system to remember what is in the dust bag or white box. (Now, I have to search for @Cookiefiend ’s pic of the white shoe boxes 

I agree with @Jereni that I cannot do it bc I love eye candy, but the truth is, if I cannot see them, they won’t get worn, and I worry that if I cannot see what I have, I might go looking for something new that I actually don’t need.

@sherrylynn, do pls post your over stuffed closet! We cannot all be minimalists


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kimbashop said:


> Magazine shot! wow. What size is your gorgeous studio bag? I have fallen love with Ferragamo lately.


ohmigosh - I totally get it! My Studio is the medium - and is the Perfect size. ❤ I can’t even tell you how happy I am with this bag. It is SO well made, the leather lining is gorgeous, the edge coating is flawless, the leather is lovely.
I have way too many black bags… but if I find one in black? I’m getting it. I’ll have to probably sell the Gucci then… but the Gucci doesn’t have a leather lining. Sorry Gucci.


baghabitz34 said:


> Love the Studio!


Thank you! ❤


Jereni said:


> Ya’ll are impressing me so much with all your bags safely tucked in their dustbags. I need to do it but I just can’t, I love lookin at them.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! How beautifully that pops.


I get it, but I worry about the light and dust.
Now - I have to confess this - I don’t keep my scarves in their boxes.
Why? Because I need to see them!
Oh, they‘re safe from dust and light (and Coco), but I can pull out my Pink drawer and see my Pinks in all their beautiful shades to decide what gets to come out today. Today I wore two different pink scarves, a bright one for day, and a softer dusky pink for night.


880 said:


> I’m so impressed that you guys have a system to remember what is in the dust bag or white box. (Now, I have to search for @Cookiefiend ’s pic of the white shoe boxes
> 
> I agree with @Jereni that I cannot do it bc I love eye candy, but the truth is, if I cannot see them, they won’t get worn, and I worry that if I cannot see what I have, I might go looking for something new that I actually don’t need.
> 
> @sherrylynn, do pls post your over stuffed closet! We cannot all be minimalists


I’m sure the people at Lowes wonder what I’m doing - I wander through the paint samples, judging the color. Is this the right shade to represent Rouge H? 
But because I decided I had to have all the bags a similar color. It helps me find them - though honestly I do know what’s what!
@880 - I completely understand! I also use Stylebook - and in it I can ‘see’ everything (not that it helps all the time, but it really has helped me!)
+1 @sherrylynn  - no judgement from me! I’ll post my gawdawful wine extravaganza/mess…. Then everyone will feel better!
(part of the Great Basement Never Ending Purge )


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> I’m so impressed that you guys have a system to remember what is in the dust bag or white box. (Now, I have to search for @Cookiefiend ’s pic of the white shoe boxes
> 
> I agree with @Jereni that I cannot do it bc I love eye candy, but the truth is, if I cannot see them, they won’t get worn, and I worry that if I cannot see what I have, I might go looking for something new that I actually don’t need.
> 
> @sherrylynn, do pls post your over stuffed closet! We cannot all be minimalists


I think you are right. All my other bags are in dust bags and don't get worn as much as the Portland Leather Goods . I can just see what a color I need and grab it ,without taking out stuffing and uncovering.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5107655
> 
> This is the grab and go section.



Nice! By my count, you have space for at least 5 more Portlands.


----------



## behindtheseams

I'd love to join in on the challenge! Since I'm a bit late to the party, here are my stats for the year so far:

Bags in: 1​Bags listed: 3​Bags out: 0​​Accessories in: 1​Accessories listed: 4​Accessories out: 1​​Clothes in: 0​Clothes listed: 0​Clothes out: 2​​*Total in: 2*​*Total listed: 7*​*Total out: 3*​
The one bag I've bought this year (so far) is the Mulberry Lily in green python. I'm absolutely smitten! It's the perfect shade of green, the hardware feels nice and substantial without being too heavy, and it's really easy to wear with my wardrobe.




And here is how I store most of my bags:





They're kept in a glass cabinet, outside of direct sunlight. I used to display them sans dustbags to better admire them (and remind myself to use them!), but I've since switched to keeping them in their respective dustbags to make cleaning easier.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

In the wild...


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> In the wild...
> 
> View attachment 5108652


I love this action shot, “A little mustard in the grocery bag.”


----------



## More bags

behindtheseams said:


> I'd love to join in on the challenge! Since I'm a bit late to the party, here are my stats for the year so far:
> 
> Bags in: 1​Bags listed: 3​Bags out: 0​​Accessories in: 1​Accessories listed: 4​Accessories out: 1​​Clothes in: 0​Clothes listed: 0​Clothes out: 2​​*Total in: 2*​*Total listed: 7*​*Total out: 3*​
> The one bag I've bought this year (so far) is the Mulberry Lily in green python. I'm absolutely smitten! It's the perfect shade of green, the hardware feels nice and substantial without being too heavy, and it's really easy to wear with my wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5108275
> 
> 
> And here is how I store most of my bags:
> 
> View attachment 5108271
> View attachment 5108272
> 
> 
> They're kept in a glass cabinet, outside of direct sunlight. I used to display them sans dustbags to better admire them (and remind myself to use them!), but I've since switched to keeping them in their respective dustbags to make cleaning easier.


Congratulations on your stats! your Lily is gorgeous.  Pretty storage, too.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> And a Ferragamo Studio in the wild!
> View attachment 5107585
> 
> we’re styling around in a loaner vehicle... no way would I have a light interior like this!!


Great storage with colour coded paint chips, Cookie. Your.Studio.Bag.is.gorgeous. 

@FizzyWater what a lovely, serene closet/bag storage. I love your juicy SLG rainbow.


----------



## More bags

@doni your closet is beautiful and I love your bag choices, too. You look wonderful and so chic walking your sweet dogs.

@mariliz11 I love how everything is lined up so neatly in your closet!

@sherrylynn beautiful blue Ferragamo!


----------



## baghabitz34

sherrylynn said:


> Not to be an enabler, but..... there are several styles of bags and wallet in this print on sale on Ferragamo's web site. Just sayin...
> 
> I would be embarrassed to post a picture of my overstuffed closet!!


Thanks, I’ve looked at the sale. Trying to be good & not buy a bag until fall.


----------



## behindtheseams

@More bags Thank you, I'm aiming to keep it to just 5 new items for this year! Although that might be challenging since I'm planning a trip to Europe at the end of the year and hope to bring back some souvenirs... The cabinet is from IKEA, it's the Milsbo in white!


----------



## sherrylynn

More bags said:


> @doni your closet is beautiful and I love your bag choices, too. You look wonderful and so chic walking your sweet dogs.
> 
> @mariliz11 I love how everything is lined up so neatly in your closet!
> 
> @sherrylynn beautiful blue Ferragamo!


Thank you!


baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks, I’ve looked at the sale. Trying to be good & not buy a bag until fall.


I'm impressed with your will power!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> I love this action shot, “A little mustard in the grocery bag.”



Thank-you @More bags ! For somebody who wouldn´t ever have opted for the mustard colour nor the gold hardware I´m really embracing this bag! When I bought it from the classifieds the photos were so bad I really did not know whether I was buying a dirty nude colour or a faded brown and the hardware could have been silver or gold. The price made me snap it up. I didn´t regret this decision for a single second. It´s become my every day go-to handbag and looks lovely with almost every outfit. It just feels right and I´m never scared to actually use it which is a huge learning experience for me.


----------



## americandreaming

FizzyWater said:


> You know, I suspect doni's closet is from the same famous Swedish store as mine, but hers is completely fab while mine is... tidy and restful.  I'm going to keep telling myself that.   (self, would lights make my closet look fab?  self, you do not need lights in your closet.  do not buy lights.)
> 
> Anyway, all my purses and SLGs, aside from what's currently in use, my gym bag, a few things on their way to H spa, and totes whose purpose at this point is holding other stuff and not actually leaving the house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107324
> 
> 
> The top shelf is Longchamp Cuirs*, stuffed with the matching Neo if I have one.  Clearly I was wearing the purple that day.  The second shelf is all my "taller" bags**, plus my leather care products, moved in from the high shelf in the bf's workshop, where they were never used, to here, where it's possible they might be.  And the drawer holds SLGs along the left (H in the H box), small purses*** in the back, and "flat" purses**** in the front right.  (I'm not sure "flat" is a heretofore known purse category...  )
> 
> * in light gray, dark red, purple, and black
> 
> ** light gray Ted Baker, 2 black Hermes Yeohs (bag deflated because 1 is going to spa), black Hobo Lola, white Longchamp Roseau, black no-name laptop bag from a trip to Florence
> 
> *** black fur muff, red bag made by my mom's mom, red Hobo wristlet, multicolor Lulu Guinness clutch, black no-name clutch, black Longchamp WoC, silver Rodo clutch
> 
> **** light gray H Trim, BV bronze and dark red Venetas, black Coach Poppy satchel, black H clutch
> 
> A better picture of the drawer:
> View attachment 5107327
> 
> 
> And the whole closet section:
> View attachment 5107329
> 
> 
> This PAX lives in my bf's apartment, which is used for entertaining (terrible kitchen but brighter rooms and much less cat hair) and as a guest suite, so all the other drawers are full of guest and other extra bedding, and the boxes hold pretty gothy masks and other things that I had hanging on my apartment's walls but recently took down to put up cat trees.  I think that makes me middle-aged.
> 
> As said middle aged person, apologies for the info dump and I think I should save this post for my insurance records.





Jereni said:


> Love this! Very serene and restful as you say.
> 
> And yes you do need lights!


Yes, get lights!  Mine are just lined up or stuffed in dustbags on my white shelves in my walk-in but I have a cute strip light above with a switch on the wall!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

americandreaming said:


> Yes, get lights!  Mine are just lined up or stuffed in dustbags on my white shelves in my walk-in but I have a cute strip light above with a switch on the wall!


Lights in the closet, yes they definetely make sense- I was thinking this and laughing hard at the same time this afternoon while holding a flashlight between my teeth (it almost fell out!) to help me find a certain black t-shirt in my very black and very cramped wardrobe.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @More bags ! For somebody who wouldn´t ever have opted for the mustard colour nor the gold hardware I´m really embracing this bag! When I bought it from the classifieds the photos were so bad I really did not know whether I was buying a dirty nude colour or a faded brown and the hardware could have been silver or gold. The price made me snap it up. I didn´t regret this decision for a single second. It´s become my every day go-to handbag and looks lovely with almost every outfit. It just feels right and I´m never scared to actually use it which is a huge learning experience for me.


Mustard is not for everybody, but it really is a versatile color that goes with a lot….every neutral works with it. No surprise it became a go-to. And you don’t see it everywhere!


----------



## doni

Mustard is soooo bad on me, makes me look so sad, a total no go. But I love the color.



dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5107655
> 
> This is the grab and go section.



Oh I so admire your consistency!
I’d go crazy choosing the color every morning!

I do so much love the idea of this, this ideal of having 10 of the same bag and nothing else (I know you have other bags, but just saying), from a aesthetic point of view it is so good. But then I can’t, love variety so much. As we say in Spain, my bags look each from a different mother and father...



behindtheseams said:


> I'd love to join in on the challenge! Since I'm a bit late to the party, here are my stats for the year so far:
> 
> Bags in: 1​Bags listed: 3​Bags out: 0​​Accessories in: 1​Accessories listed: 4​Accessories out: 1​​Clothes in: 0​Clothes listed: 0​Clothes out: 2​​*Total in: 2*​*Total listed: 7*​*Total out: 3*​
> The one bag I've bought this year (so far) is the Mulberry Lily in green python. I'm absolutely smitten! It's the perfect shade of green, the hardware feels nice and substantial without being too heavy, and it's really easy to wear with my wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5108275
> 
> 
> And here is how I store most of my bags:
> 
> View attachment 5108271
> View attachment 5108272
> 
> 
> They're kept in a glass cabinet, outside of direct sunlight. I used to display them sans dustbags to better admire them (and remind myself to use them!), but I've since switched to keeping them in their respective dustbags to make cleaning easier.



Welcome!
That Lily is gorgeous! Love the combination of deep green and gold.

Very tidy selves and what a nice collection!!

I am with @880 and @Jereni, I need to see my bags to use them plus I _like_ seeing them. Mine are inside the closets, so not in display, but also not exposed to light and dust, so it is a good compromise for me.

@Cookiefiend That red Ferragamo on the white leather looks like the picture of luxury


----------



## dcooney4

behindtheseams said:


> I'd love to join in on the challenge! Since I'm a bit late to the party, here are my stats for the year so far:
> 
> Bags in: 1​Bags listed: 3​Bags out: 0​​Accessories in: 1​Accessories listed: 4​Accessories out: 1​​Clothes in: 0​Clothes listed: 0​Clothes out: 2​​*Total in: 2*​*Total listed: 7*​*Total out: 3*​
> The one bag I've bought this year (so far) is the Mulberry Lily in green python. I'm absolutely smitten! It's the perfect shade of green, the hardware feels nice and substantial without being too heavy, and it's really easy to wear with my wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5108275
> 
> 
> And here is how I store most of my bags:
> 
> View attachment 5108271
> View attachment 5108272
> 
> 
> They're kept in a glass cabinet, outside of direct sunlight. I used to display them sans dustbags to better admire them (and remind myself to use them!), but I've since switched to keeping them in their respective dustbags to make cleaning easier.


Beautiful bags and great stats!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> In the wild...
> 
> View attachment 5108652


Love this!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## momasaurus

behindtheseams said:


> I'd love to join in on the challenge! Since I'm a bit late to the party, here are my stats for the year so far:
> 
> Bags in: 1​Bags listed: 3​Bags out: 0​​Accessories in: 1​Accessories listed: 4​Accessories out: 1​​Clothes in: 0​Clothes listed: 0​Clothes out: 2​​*Total in: 2*​*Total listed: 7*​*Total out: 3*​
> The one bag I've bought this year (so far) is the Mulberry Lily in green python. I'm absolutely smitten! It's the perfect shade of green, the hardware feels nice and substantial without being too heavy, and it's really easy to wear with my wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5108275
> 
> 
> And here is how I store most of my bags:
> 
> View attachment 5108271
> View attachment 5108272
> 
> 
> They're kept in a glass cabinet, outside of direct sunlight. I used to display them sans dustbags to better admire them (and remind myself to use them!), but I've since switched to keeping them in their respective dustbags to make cleaning easier.


OOooh, this python bag is gorgeous. So practical too - perfect shape, and I love the chain!


----------



## 880

@doni, this is off topic, but did you once post that you bought a Telfar bag to give as a gift and were able to get the strap shortened? Thanks in advance!

Don’t think I posted these on this thread:  recent action shots with my evelyn TPM (it goes with everything from designer RTW to my favorite athleta shorts) 

One in the wild shot (the rest room of my dentists office) with my Dior embroidered around the world!

And, after dieting and exercising, and here is me in a boucle vest & skirt, vintage from my own closet, from 2001 spring 











thank you so much for your kind words below, @dcooney4 !


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> @doni, this is off topic, but did you once post that you bought a Telfar bag to give as a gift and were able to get the strap shortened? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Don’t think I posted these on this thread:  recent action shots with my evelyn TPM (it goes with everything from designer RTW to my favorite athleta shorts)
> 
> One in the wild shot (the rest room of my dentists office) with my Dior embroidered around the world!
> 
> And, after dieting and exercising, and here is me in a boucle vest & skirt, vintage from my own closet, from 2001 spring
> View attachment 5109729
> View attachment 5109730
> View attachment 5109731
> View attachment 5109732
> View attachment 5109733
> View attachment 5109734
> View attachment 5109735
> View attachment 5109738
> View attachment 5109744
> View attachment 5109745


All wonderful looks! Love that cuff too!


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @doni, this is off topic, but did you once post that you bought a Telfar bag to give as a gift and were able to get the strap shortened? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Don’t think I posted these on this thread:  recent action shots with my evelyn TPM (it goes with everything from designer RTW to my favorite athleta shorts)
> 
> One in the wild shot (the rest room of my dentists office) with my Dior embroidered around the world!
> 
> And, after dieting and exercising, and here is me in a boucle vest & skirt, vintage from my own closet, from 2001 spring
> View attachment 5109729
> View attachment 5109730
> View attachment 5109731
> View attachment 5109732
> View attachment 5109733
> View attachment 5109734
> View attachment 5109735
> View attachment 5109738
> View attachment 5109744
> View attachment 5109745
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words below, @dcooney4 !


Was never sold on the Evie, but I may have to change my mind. Way more versatile than I thought! Explains why  it does s pretty good job of holding its resale.

A +1 on the cuff…absolutely stunning!!!! Definitely an ultimate statement piece! And congrats on your slim down- you look great!


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Was never sold on the Evie, but I may have to change my mind. Way more versatile than I thought! Explains why  it does s pretty good job of holding its resale.
> 
> A +1 on the cuff…absolutely stunning!!!! Definitely an ultimate statement piece! And congrats on your slim down- you look great!


Thank you so much @BowieFan1971, @dcooney4, @momasaurus for your kind words! 

thank you @More bags for your kind words below! sadly renovation hasn’t been approved yet. and we are stalled bc we have to get approvals to bring up more power from the basement So nothing has started


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> @doni, this is off topic, but did you once post that you bought a Telfar bag to give as a gift and were able to get the strap shortened? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Don’t think I posted these on this thread:  recent action shots with my evelyn TPM (it goes with everything from designer RTW to my favorite athleta shorts)
> 
> One in the wild shot (the rest room of my dentists office) with my Dior embroidered around the world!
> 
> And, after dieting and exercising, and here is me in a boucle vest & skirt, vintage from my own closet, from 2001 spring
> View attachment 5109729
> View attachment 5109730
> View attachment 5109731
> View attachment 5109732
> View attachment 5109733
> View attachment 5109734
> View attachment 5109735
> View attachment 5109738
> View attachment 5109744
> View attachment 5109745
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words below, @dcooney4 !


@880 you look fabulous! Great job styling the Evelyne TPM. Your cuff is so gorgeous and goes with everything. Good luck with your renovations this year!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Coach bucket in the wild…wore black sandals and bag when I would usually wear brown. Challenge completed!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Feeling Boho-ish and have been carrying my Vespa for 3 days in a row!
Vespa in the car with Quadrige moussie


----------



## dcooney4

Out and about!


----------



## FizzyWater

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir out and about, waiting for my 1st Pfizer shot.  




It's been a few hours and the 5G has sadly not yet kicked in.  Now we're off to meet a friend at the favorite watering hole, hoping their outside dining isn't completely full.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5111877
> 
> Out and about!


GAH - I love this! 


FizzyWater said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir out and about, waiting for my 1st Pfizer shot.
> 
> View attachment 5111881
> 
> 
> It's been a few hours and the 5G has sadly not yet kicked in.  Now we're off to meet a friend at the favorite watering hole, hoping their outside dining isn't completely full.


Congrats!  


(sorry ’bout that 5G tho )


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Off topic question...
Has anybody tried Dior Cuir Cannage perfume, please? 
I read about it and am curious whether this might be the bottled version of the Dior leather scent. Unfortunately I have no access to a Dior boutique and online they only sell 220 Euro bottles- a bit steep for something I had no chance to test.


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> GAH - I love this!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> (sorry ’bout that 5G tho )



Thanks!  I have high hopes for the second dose.  Also, possibly visiting my mom in August, for the first time since January 2020!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Off topic question...
> Has anybody tried Dior Cuir Cannage perfume, please?
> I read about it and am curious whether this might be the bottled version of the Dior leather scent. Unfortunately I have no access to a Dior boutique and online they only sell 220 Euro bottles- a bit steep for something I had no chance to test.


Does the website let you request a sample? Hermes does.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Off topic question...
> Has anybody tried Dior Cuir Cannage perfume, please?
> I read about it and am curious whether this might be the bottled version of the Dior leather scent. Unfortunately I have no access to a Dior boutique and online they only sell 220 Euro bottles- a bit steep for something I had no chance to test.


@Purses & Perfumes may have it or may have tried it or @ultravisitor in the Perfume of the day thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-perfume-are-you-wearing-today.846891/page-1378

I’m going to the boutique in the next couple of weeks and I was planning to test some fragrances.
are you a fan of bold leather scents? Do you like them green; or floral suede. though I love fragrance, my nose for leather is nearly nil; it has to be super powerful for it to register on me; I find vintage extrait Chanel’s cuir russe to be really mild.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes may have it or may have tried it
> I’m going to the boutique in the next couple of weeks and I was planning to test some fragrances.
> are you a fan of bold leather scents? Do you like them green; or floral suede. though I love fragrance, my nose for leather is nearly nil; it has to be super powerful for it to register on me; I find vintage extrait Chanel’s cuir russe to be really mild.


@cowgirlsboots, @880, I have tried quite a few of the Dior scents, but sadly, Cuir Cannage is not one of them.  I pretty much found my leather scent in vintage Cabochard Gres (which is leather and a lot else too), and I haven't really added a leather scent to my collection since then.  @cowgirlsboots, have you tried ebay for a sample?  Also, there are perfume decanters who will sell a sample or a decant and that's a good way to explore new scents. 

Hope everyone is doing well.  I am very behind on this thread.  The last month or so, I have been catching up on things like dentist appointments, household repairs, etc.  Basically, all the things I had put off this past year, but now having been vaccinated, I have been venturing out to get some of these things done.  So my bags have been getting a bit more use and I need to start taking some pictures again.  This week, I have been under the weather and I just carried a Dooney bag for my doctor's appointments this week and did not feel like switching out at all.  Sorry for not adding a picture but I am sitting here with my ice-pack (to manage some discomfort) and am too lazy to go take a photo.  Hopefully, I can take pics next week.

I did add a bag to my collection, and right after I got it, I went through this strange phase last month wherein I lost interest in bags for a while (yes, very odd, but I knew it was a temporary phase).   Anyway, I think I need some fun events in my life to rekindle my zest for dressing up and handbags.  I've been in lounge clothing for too long!  I also need to go clothes shopping.


----------



## Jereni

New bag today! Polene numero douze. Such a purty color…


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This week, I have been under the weather and I just carried a Dooney bag for my doctor's appointments this week and did not feel like switching out at all


@Purses & Perfumes, I hope you feel better soon (and that the ice pack helps) ! Hugs


----------



## LexAeterna

I currently use my black Gucci Horsebit 1955 bag as an everyday bag (my dream bag) but I've been looking at the black YSL Solferino medium bag which has a similar vibe and it's making me think twice about my dream bag. Could someone please convince me not to buy it 

Anyway, I'm very pleased with my collection as a minimalist (except part of me wants to get a bag with a big logo or monogram on it).

My collection:

Gucci Horsebit 1955 shoulder bag
Gucci Petite Marmont WoC
Vintage Ferragamo clutch/crossbody bag passed down from my mom
Mulberry Bayswater with strap
Longchamp Le Pliage tote
Longchamp Boxford travel bag
Fjallraven Kanken Laptop backpack


----------



## More bags

LexAeterna said:


> I currently use my black Gucci Horsebit 1955 bag as an everyday bag (my dream bag) but I've been looking at the black YSL Solferino medium bag which has a similar vibe and it's making me think twice about my dream bag. Could someone please convince me not to buy it
> 
> Anyway, I'm very pleased with my collection as a minimalist (except part of me wants to get a bag with a big logo or monogram on it).
> 
> My collection:
> 
> Gucci Horsebit 1955 shoulder bag
> Gucci Petite Marmont WoC
> Vintage Ferragamo clutch/crossbody bag passed down from my mom
> Mulberry Bayswater with strap
> Longchamp Le Pliage tote
> Longchamp Boxford travel bag
> Fjallraven Kanken Laptop backpack


Great curated collection! Please share pics of your Gucci 1955, show it off. It’s been on my watch list for awhile, it’s the divided interior that puts me off. Do you use all the compartments vs. just the large middle compartment?


----------



## LexAeterna

More bags said:


> Great curated collection! Please share pics of your Gucci 1955, show it off. It’s been on my watch list for awhile, it’s the divided interior that puts me off. Do you use all the compartments vs. just the large middle compartment?


Thank you so much!  Will do when I get a chance! Which colours are on your watch list?

I personally use all compartments! I use the back compartment for storing my mask container (great place for hiding sanitary napkins as well) and I put my card case in the little card pocket in the front compartment for easy access. I also store gum and receipts in the front compartment.  The front and back compartments can actually fit more than it looks since they are separated by the microfibre lining instead of leather.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Off topic question...
> Has anybody tried Dior Cuir Cannage perfume, please?
> I read about it and am curious whether this might be the bottled version of the Dior leather scent. Unfortunately I have no access to a Dior boutique and online they only sell 220 Euro bottles- a bit steep for something I had no chance to test.


No , but it sounds intriguing.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> New bag today! Polene numero douze. Such a purty color…
> 
> View attachment 5112251


That is a pretty color!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @cowgirlsboots, @880, I have tried quite a few of the Dior scents, but sadly, Cuir Cannage is not one of them.  I pretty much found my leather scent in vintage Cabochard Gres (which is leather and a lot else too), and I haven't really added a leather scent to my collection since then.  @cowgirlsboots, have you tried ebay for a sample?  Also, there are perfume decanters who will sell a sample or a decant and that's a good way to explore new scents.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.  I am very behind on this thread.  The last month or so, I have been catching up on things like dentist appointments, household repairs, etc.  Basically, all the things I had put off this past year, but now having been vaccinated, I have been venturing out to get some of these things done.  So my bags have been getting a bit more use and I need to start taking some pictures again.  This week, I have been under the weather and I just carried a Dooney bag for my doctor's appointments this week and did not feel like switching out at all.  Sorry for not adding a picture but I am sitting here with my ice-pack (to manage some discomfort) and am too lazy to go take a photo.  Hopefully, I can take pics next week.
> 
> I did add a bag to my collection, and right after I got it, I went through this strange phase last month wherein I lost interest in bags for a while (yes, very odd, but I knew it was a temporary phase).   Anyway, I think I need some fun events in my life to rekindle my zest for dressing up and handbags.  I've been in lounge clothing for too long!  I also need to go clothes shopping.


Feel better soon!


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> @doni, this is off topic, but did you once post that you bought a Telfar bag to give as a gift and were able to get the strap shortened? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Don’t think I posted these on this thread:  recent action shots with my evelyn TPM (it goes with everything from designer RTW to my favorite athleta shorts)
> 
> One in the wild shot (the rest room of my dentists office) with my Dior embroidered around the world!
> 
> And, after dieting and exercising, and here is me in a boucle vest & skirt, vintage from my own closet, from 2001 spring
> View attachment 5109729
> View attachment 5109730
> View attachment 5109731
> View attachment 5109732
> View attachment 5109733
> View attachment 5109734
> View attachment 5109735
> View attachment 5109738
> View attachment 5109744
> View attachment 5109745
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words below, @dcooney4 !


I just love the color palette! Great outfits.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Well, after having to physically go into the store because they did not respond to two phone calls/messages I left 3 days apart or an email I sent to the SA I have been working with (can’t honestly call him my SA now since he couldn’t be bothered to respond), I was told they would not work on my Kelly. It was “too damaged to repair”. Supposedly a manager emailed me about it, but i verified my email address and have been checking my junk mail daily for two weeks just to be sure I did not miss it. Nobody from Hermès sent me an email. The SA went to the back and brought me my bag and said he didn’t understand why they said it was damaged beyond repair. To be honest, I don’t think it ever left the store. I realize I am not a high dollar customer, but I did want to purchase there regularly. Now I am left with a very bad taste after this transaction and feel pushed aside/unwelcome. I took it to a well reviewed leather shop, who took it in and said it was not that bad, that they have seen (and repaired) far worse.

Typing this out, I have a mind to write to H customer service. I don’t feel like this was professionally handled. It’s not that they chose not to repair the bag, but how I was basically ignored. That’s not professional.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5107655
> 
> This is the grab and go section.


Love this! 
I seriously want a PLG mini crossbody tote in green… but they're sold out. Maybe they'll make more for the fall season?


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> I’m so impressed that you guys have a system to remember what is in the dust bag or white box. (Now, I have to search for @Cookiefiend ’s pic of the white shoe boxes
> 
> I agree with @Jereni that I cannot do it bc I love eye candy, but the truth is,* if I cannot see them, they won’t get worn, and I worry that if I cannot see what I have, I might go looking for something new that I actually don’t need.*
> 
> @sherrylynn, do pls post your over stuffed closet! We cannot all be minimalists


This.
A few years ago I took my bags out of their dustbags. Since I store them in a closet with doors, they really never needed to be in dustbags in the first place, because there wasn't any dust! Once I was able to see them, I found that I rotated them a LOT more, plus, I didn't shop as much. 
I won't take a photo, because since the pandemic I gave over half my purse closet to storage for canned goods. So it's ugly. But hey, we do what we gotta do!


----------



## dcooney4

I have been working on thinning out my black bags. I had three black backpacks. I now have one.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, after having to physically go into the store because they did not respond to two phone calls/messages I left 3 days apart or an email I sent to the SA I have been working with (can’t honestly call him my SA now since he couldn’t be bothered to respond), I was told they would not work on my Kelly. It was “too damaged to repair”. Supposedly a manager emailed me about it, but i verified my email address and have been checking my junk mail daily for two weeks just to be sure I did not miss it. Nobody from Hermès sent me an email. The SA went to the back and brought me my bag and said he didn’t understand why they said it was damaged beyond repair. To be honest, I don’t think it ever left the store. I realize I am not a high dollar customer, but I did want to purchase there regularly. Now I am left with a very bad taste after this transaction and feel pushed aside/unwelcome. I took it to a well reviewed leather shop, who took it in and said it was not that bad, that they have seen (and repaired) far worse.
> 
> Typing this out, I have a mind to write to H customer service. I don’t feel like this was professionally handled. It’s not that they chose not to repair the bag, but how I was basically ignored. That’s not professional.




I'm sorry this was such a bad experience.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, after having to physically go into the store because they did not respond to two phone calls/messages I left 3 days apart or an email I sent to the SA I have been working with (can’t honestly call him my SA now since he couldn’t be bothered to respond), I was told they would not work on my Kelly. It was “too damaged to repair”. Supposedly a manager emailed me about it, but i verified my email address and have been checking my junk mail daily for two weeks just to be sure I did not miss it. Nobody from Hermès sent me an email. The SA went to the back and brought me my bag and said he didn’t understand why they said it was damaged beyond repair. To be honest, I don’t think it ever left the store. I realize I am not a high dollar customer, but I did want to purchase there regularly. Now I am left with a very bad taste after this transaction and feel pushed aside/unwelcome. I took it to a well reviewed leather shop, who took it in and said it was not that bad, that they have seen (and repaired) far worse.
> 
> Typing this out, I have a mind to write to H customer service. I don’t feel like this was professionally handled. It’s not that they chose not to repair the bag, but how I was basically ignored. That’s not professional.


I'm so sorry. There is no reason to treat a customer like that. I have to say I'm not surprised. I believe I have heard of this happening before, and it was under similar circumstances - the bag never left the store.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I have been working on thinning out my black bags. I had three black backpacks. I now have one.


Great! I'm not doing very well at thinning out my collection. I listed 2 bags but it didn't take much effort to let them go. I had never carried either.


----------



## azretailtherapist

FizzyWater said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir out and about, waiting for my 1st Pfizer shot.
> 
> View attachment 5111881
> 
> 
> It's been a few hours and the 5G has sadly not yet kicked in.  Now we're off to meet a friend at the favorite watering hole, hoping their outside dining isn't completely full.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry. There is no reason to treat a customer like that. I have to say I'm not surprised. I believe I have heard of this happening before, and it was under similar circumstances - the bag never left the store.


I did send an email to Hermès customer service, quickly got a semi-generic apology and a “we’ll pass it on.”
Already gave the bag to the other guys and paid them half, do even if Hermès decided to fix the bag, it’s too late…


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, after having to physically go into the store because they did not respond to two phone calls/messages I left 3 days apart or an email I sent to the SA I have been working with (can’t honestly call him my SA now since he couldn’t be bothered to respond), I was told they would not work on my Kelly. It was “too damaged to repair”. Supposedly a manager emailed me about it, but i verified my email address and have been checking my junk mail daily for two weeks just to be sure I did not miss it. Nobody from Hermès sent me an email. The SA went to the back and brought me my bag and said he didn’t understand why they said it was damaged beyond repair. To be honest, I don’t think it ever left the store. I realize I am not a high dollar customer, but I did want to purchase there regularly. Now I am left with a very bad taste after this transaction and feel pushed aside/unwelcome. I took it to a well reviewed leather shop, who took it in and said it was not that bad, that they have seen (and repaired) far worse.
> 
> Typing this out, I have a mind to write to H customer service. I don’t feel like this was professionally handled. It’s not that they chose not to repair the bag, but how I was basically ignored. That’s not professional.


I am so sorry this happened to you! Ugh! At the same time, I’m glad you took it to a highly skilled third party professioral. I believe that you will be happier in the end! Fingers crossed this works out!


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you! Ugh! At the same time, I’m glad you took it to a highly skilled third party professioral. I believe that you will be happier in the end! Fingers crossed this works out!


I hope I am happy with the results too! I tried to do my research and I have to say that I liked the price quote. Slightly less than what I had hoped to spend and that includes fixing inside pockets, which H will not do.


----------



## More bags

LexAeterna said:


> Thank you so much!  Will do when I get a chance! Which colours are on your watch list?
> 
> I personally use all compartments! I use the back compartment for storing my mask container (great place for hiding sanitary napkins as well) and I put my card case in the little card pocket in the front compartment for easy access. I also store gum and receipts in the front compartment.  The front and back compartments can actually fit more than it looks since they are separated by the microfibre lining instead of leather.


I was thinking of black


----------



## LexAeterna

More bags said:


> I was thinking of black


I have the black one as well! It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I hope I am happy with the results too! I tried to do my research and I have to say that I liked the price quote. Slightly less than what I had hoped to spend and that includes fixing inside pockets, which H will not do.


Overall was the bag working for you? If so and your keeping it then getting it fixed by these other people doesn't matter because you are keeping it. I would have been so angry I probably would have sold the bag. I had a bad experience with Lv once years ago and I never went back to that LV store.


----------



## dcooney4

Where would you look for a blush colored evening bag? I don't want to spend much because I will never wear it again.


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, after having to physically go into the store because they did not respond to two phone calls/messages I left 3 days apart or an email I sent to the SA I have been working with (can’t honestly call him my SA now since he couldn’t be bothered to respond), I was told they would not work on my Kelly. It was “too damaged to repair”. Supposedly a manager emailed me about it, but i verified my email address and have been checking my junk mail daily for two weeks just to be sure I did not miss it. Nobody from Hermès sent me an email. The SA went to the back and brought me my bag and said he didn’t understand why they said it was damaged beyond repair. To be honest, I don’t think it ever left the store. I realize I am not a high dollar customer, but I did want to purchase there regularly. Now I am left with a very bad taste after this transaction and feel pushed aside/unwelcome. I took it to a well reviewed leather shop, who took it in and said it was not that bad, that they have seen (and repaired) far worse.
> 
> Typing this out, I have a mind to write to H customer service. I don’t feel like this was professionally handled. It’s not that they chose not to repair the bag, but how I was basically ignored. That’s not professional.



Oh wow. This is bad.

To me, one of the main elements of Hermes quality is that they stand by it and they refurbish and maintain their bags forever. This is not about customer service, it is part of the intrinsic quality of the bag. It doesn’t (shouldn’t) matter whether one is a client or not.

If a bag is beyond repair, which can happen, they cannot arrive to such conclusion (unless the bag is literally in pieces and there is no possible doubt I guess) without sending the bag to Paris, for artisan bag makers to assess. This obviously did not happen in your case. It is not for a SM or a local repair man to decide that an Hermes bag is done and its life over... You are right to complain.


----------



## doni

880 said:


> @doni, this is off topic, but did you once post that you bought a Telfar bag to give as a gift and were able to get the strap shortened? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Don’t think I posted these on this thread:  recent action shots with my evelyn TPM (it goes with everything from designer RTW to my favorite athleta shorts)
> 
> One in the wild shot (the rest room of my dentists office) with my Dior embroidered around the world!
> 
> And, after dieting and exercising, and here is me in a boucle vest & skirt, vintage from my own closet, from 2001 spring
> View attachment 5109729
> View attachment 5109730
> View attachment 5109731
> View attachment 5109732
> View attachment 5109733
> View attachment 5109734
> View attachment 5109735
> View attachment 5109738
> View attachment 5109744
> View attachment 5109745
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words below, @dcooney4 !



Sorry I missed this! I made sure I have the notifications on but still not see if anyone mentions me...

Yes, we shortened the strap of the Telfar. My cobbler did not like it because it was ”plastic” but he did it and it looks fine. I can’t show you as it has been borrowed by a friend of my daughter’s...

I LOVE how you are rocking that cuff and wearing it with everything, which is so right because it goes with everything!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Where would you look for a blush colored evening bag? I don't want to spend much because I will never wear it again.


I don’t know, but don’t forget about getting a white one and having it dyed if you can’t find one….


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Overall was the bag working for you? If so and your keeping it then getting it fixed by these other people doesn't matter because you are keeping it. I would have been so angry I probably would have sold the bag. I had a bad experience with Lv once years ago and I never went back to that LV store.


It really is a special bag and I want it to be restored. When it is done, I will be hard pressed not to wear it into H and when I get the inevitable compliment make sure to mention that it was the bag they said was too damaged to repair, then leave. Selling it for spite is not an option for me. It’s not the bag’s fault they were such dicks. They may have pulled me out of the orange rabbit hole, though. Or at least made me committed to buying strictly pre-loved.

And a manager knew…when the SA went somewhere for a minute to  check on something about the bag, he left his phone opened to a message about the bag. I looked at it and all I saw clearly was the term “suggested verbiage” in bold.


----------



## 880

doni said:


> Sorry I missed this! I made sure I have the notifications on but still not see if anyone mentions me...
> 
> Yes, we shortened the strap of the Telfar. My cobbler did not like it because it was ”plastic” but he did it and it looks fine. I can’t show you as it has been borrowed by a friend of my daughter’s...
> 
> I LOVE how you are rocking that cuff and wearing it with everything, which is so right because it goes with everything!


Thank you so much! Hugs


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t know, but don’t forget about getting a white one and having it dyed if you can’t find one….


I had not thought of that. My new gown is navy blue but my sandals are a blush color and I just don‘t know what bag to get.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> It really is a special bag and I want it to be restored. When it is done, I will be hard pressed not to wear it into H and when I get the inevitable compliment make sure to mention that it was the bag they said was too damaged to repair, then leave. Selling it for spite is not an option for me. It’s not the bag’s fault they were such dicks. They may have pulled me out of the orange rabbit hole, though. Or at least made me committed to buying strictly pre-loved.
> 
> And a manager knew…when the SA went somewhere for a minute to  check on something about the bag, he left his phone opened to a message about the bag. I looked at it and all I saw clearly was the term “suggested verbiage” in bold.


I am glad you Will enjoy it.


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> I had not thought of that. My new gown is navy blue but my sandals are a blush color and I just don‘t know what bag to get.


Lovely!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

dcooney4 said:


> I had not thought of that. My new gown is navy blue but my sandals are a blush color and I just don‘t know what bag to get.



Maybe gold or silver like your jewelry? Or dye a white bag? 









						WHITING AND DAVIS MINI
					

Shop mvarta00's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Mesh metal mini with a small chain to hold or go over wrist. This has a lock Sano closure on top which is missing thr crystals (could replace if desired) the body is starting to show...




					poshmark.com
				












						Whiting & Davis Gold Mesh Evening Bag
					

Shop barremom64's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Whiting & Davis Gold Mesh Evening Bag




					poshmark.com
				












						Whiting and Davis Crossbody
					

Shop jillweig's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Whiting and Davis silver mesh crossbody, features an inside open pocket, zippered closure  Body - 5” X 6.5” Strap drop - 22”




					poshmark.com
				












						authentic Judith Lieber white clutch 6.5”w x 6”l
					

Shop sydalex22's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Cute purse that can be worn as a clutch or as a purse with gold strap  Closure is a silver and a gold ball   Cute for weddings or galas or balls   Smoke free home  Shoes not included...




					poshmark.com
				





There are some that are blush or navy if you don’t mind paying a bit more …









						Alexander McQueen satin clutch
					

Shop abbytolley's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Chantilly lace pattern with McQueen numbering on inside label. No dust bag provided




					poshmark.com
				












						Alexander McQueen Clutch
					

Shop tiara2421's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Royal Blue, White and Black Satin Clutch purse Condition: New with tags and Dust Bag 100% Authentic Alexander McQueen




					poshmark.com
				







I wish we lived closer so you could participate in the Clutch Library; I can think of three in Library (the shared clutches that my mother, myself and a few friends and relations share) that would work…


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I had not thought of that. My new gown is navy blue but my sandals are a blush color and I just don‘t know what bag to get.


Rose gold, maybe?


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> Maybe gold or silver like your jewelry? Or dye a white bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHITING AND DAVIS MINI
> 
> 
> Shop mvarta00's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Mesh metal mini with a small chain to hold or go over wrist. This has a lock Sano closure on top which is missing thr crystals (could replace if desired) the body is starting to show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whiting & Davis Gold Mesh Evening Bag
> 
> 
> Shop barremom64's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Whiting & Davis Gold Mesh Evening Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whiting and Davis Crossbody
> 
> 
> Shop jillweig's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Whiting and Davis silver mesh crossbody, features an inside open pocket, zippered closure  Body - 5” X 6.5” Strap drop - 22”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic Judith Lieber white clutch 6.5”w x 6”l
> 
> 
> Shop sydalex22's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Cute purse that can be worn as a clutch or as a purse with gold strap  Closure is a silver and a gold ball   Cute for weddings or galas or balls   Smoke free home  Shoes not included...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some that are blush or navy if you don’t mind paying a bit more …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen satin clutch
> 
> 
> Shop abbytolley's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Chantilly lace pattern with McQueen numbering on inside label. No dust bag provided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen Clutch
> 
> 
> Shop tiara2421's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Royal Blue, White and Black Satin Clutch purse Condition: New with tags and Dust Bag 100% Authentic Alexander McQueen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we lived closer so you could participate in the Clutch Library; I can think of three in Library (the shared clutches that my mother, myself and a few friends and relations share) that would work…


These are great ideas . Thank you!


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> I had not thought of that. My new gown is navy blue but my sandals are a blush color and I just don‘t know what bag to get.


A navy or midnight blue clutch or even black (provided you are the type of person to mix navy and black clothes) would coordinate well and not muck up any photos. JMO though

blush shoes are like nude shoes, a neutral. You don’t need to match shoes and bag


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> A navy or midnight blue clutch or even black (provided you are the type of person to mix navy and black clothes) would coordinate well and not muck up any photos. JMO though
> 
> blush shoes are like nude shoes, a neutral. You don’t need to match shoes and bag


That is what I was thinking. My mother thought they should match so since I didn’t care I said I would try. Now though trying to match the sandals and I only came up with ugly blush bags. I like everyone’s ideas better.


----------



## behindtheseams

I purchased and subsequently returned a Longchamp bag. My old Le Pliage is looking worse for wear and I'd been looking for a replacement bag for travel, but I wasn't 100% in love with the one I got from Longchamp so the hunt continues.


----------



## LexAeterna

Sharing a picture of my Gucci Horsebit 1955 shoulder bag as requested ft. wallet and key holder 

I’d also like to ask everyone which design you prefer: black Gucci Horsebit 1955 or black YSL Solferino medium bag (image attached at the bottom)


----------



## americandreaming

dcooney4 said:


> I have been working on thinning out my black bags. I had three black backpacks. I now have one.


Nice one!  I haven't thinned any but I sold a slg and a pair of shoes yesterday so that's something and already looking at getting another black bag...

I have too many small black bags that I need to thin down but can't decide which ones.  I tell myself two could technically be slgs so they don't count...


behindtheseams said:


> I purchased and subsequently returned a Longchamp bag. My old Le Pliage is looking worse for wear and I'd been looking for a replacement bag for travel, but I wasn't 100% in love with the one I got from Longchamp so the hunt continues.


Have you sent it in for repair before?  I saw a YouTube video that said they stitch it up for you.  I brought my lp into the store and the sa said the holes weren't big enough yet


----------



## americandreaming

LexAeterna said:


> Sharing a picture of my Gucci Horsebit 1955 shoulder bag as requested ft. wallet and key holder
> 
> I’d also like to ask everyone which design you prefer: black Gucci Horsebit 1955 or black YSL Solderino medium bag (image attached at the bottom)
> 
> View attachment 5114297
> 
> View attachment 5114299


Gorgeous set!!!  I prefer the Horsebit.


----------



## behindtheseams

americandreaming said:


> Have you sent it in for repair before?  I saw a YouTube video that said they stitch it up for you.  I brought my lp into the store and the sa said the holes weren't big enough yet



Yes, it's a great service! Unfortunately Longchamp only offers corner repairs once per bag, and mine's already gone through the repair process a few years ago. It's so old and worn that the nylon is peeling around the handles and the top flap.


----------



## behindtheseams

LexAeterna said:


> Sharing a picture of my Gucci Horsebit 1955 shoulder bag as requested ft. wallet and key holder
> 
> I’d also like to ask everyone which design you prefer: black Gucci Horsebit 1955 or black YSL Solderino medium bag (image attached at the bottom)



Wow, both are gorgeous but I think the Gucci Horsebit 1955 stands out compared to the YSL Solderino!


----------



## BowieFan1971

LexAeterna said:


> Sharing a picture of my Gucci Horsebit 1955 shoulder bag as requested ft. wallet and key holder
> 
> I’d also like to ask everyone which design you prefer: black Gucci Horsebit 1955 or black YSL Solferino medium bag (image attached at the bottom)
> 
> View attachment 5114297
> 
> View attachment 5114299


Gucci 1955…timeless!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

americandreaming said:


> Gorgeous set!!!  I prefer the Horsebit.


+1 for the gucci horsebit


----------



## More bags

LexAeterna said:


> Sharing a picture of my Gucci Horsebit 1955 shoulder bag as requested ft. wallet and key holder
> 
> I’d also like to ask everyone which design you prefer: black Gucci Horsebit 1955 or black YSL Solferino medium bag (image attached at the bottom)
> 
> View attachment 5114297
> 
> View attachment 5114299


Both are gorgeous. I prefer the Gucci. Your photo is making my heart beat faster!  What an amazing set. I like that wallet/card case. Thanks for sharing your 1955 Horsebit shoulder bag!


----------



## More bags

@BowieFan1971 I’m sorry to hear about your recent Hermes experience, it sounds awful.


----------



## dcooney4

LexAeterna said:


> Sharing a picture of my Gucci Horsebit 1955 shoulder bag as requested ft. wallet and key holder
> 
> I’d also like to ask everyone which design you prefer: black Gucci Horsebit 1955 or black YSL Solferino medium bag (image attached at the bottom)
> 
> View attachment 5114297
> 
> View attachment 5114299


I love the Gucci! The YSL is nice too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

LexAeterna said:


> Sharing a picture of my Gucci Horsebit 1955 shoulder bag as requested ft. wallet and key holder
> 
> I’d also like to ask everyone which design you prefer: black Gucci Horsebit 1955 or black YSL Solferino medium bag (image attached at the bottom)
> 
> View attachment 5114297
> 
> View attachment 5114299


Another vote for the Gucci - it’s gorgeous.


----------



## LL077

missie1 said:


> Thanks I so love the Chanel.  The ysl is on the chopping block.  I am considering selling as I got the BV to replace it


Did you sell the ysl? Beautiful colour.


----------



## LL077

Jereni said:


> My companions for the walk to Starbucks this morning. Maybe this bag can count for the color week since it has the red suede lining.
> 
> View attachment 4984627


What is the gorgeous bag with suede?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes may have it or may have tried it or @ultravisitor in the Perfume of the day thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-perfume-are-you-wearing-today.846891/page-1378
> 
> I’m going to the boutique in the next couple of weeks and I was planning to test some fragrances.
> are you a fan of bold leather scents? Do you like them green; or floral suede. though I love fragrance, my nose for leather is nearly nil; it has to be super powerful for it to register on me; I find vintage extrait Chanel’s cuir russe to be really mild.



I´m totally addicted to the smell of Dior leather. Sniffing one of my handbags makes me excited and totally calm at the same time. I was hoping this perfume could mirror the smell of the bags. I haven´t ever tried Chanel Cuir De Russie, but I have some vintage leather perfume somebody said about it came quite close to the Chanel. It´s very masculine, very demanding as in energizing, but not actually what I was looking for- that powerful and quiet at the same time, like leather and dark chocolate? I don´t mind distinctive perfumes. My alltime favourite is Eisenberg´s J´Ose.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, after having to physically go into the store because they did not respond to two phone calls/messages I left 3 days apart or an email I sent to the SA I have been working with (can’t honestly call him my SA now since he couldn’t be bothered to respond), I was told they would not work on my Kelly. It was “too damaged to repair”. Supposedly a manager emailed me about it, but i verified my email address and have been checking my junk mail daily for two weeks just to be sure I did not miss it. Nobody from Hermès sent me an email. The SA went to the back and brought me my bag and said he didn’t understand why they said it was damaged beyond repair. To be honest, I don’t think it ever left the store. I realize I am not a high dollar customer, but I did want to purchase there regularly. Now I am left with a very bad taste after this transaction and feel pushed aside/unwelcome. I took it to a well reviewed leather shop, who took it in and said it was not that bad, that they have seen (and repaired) far worse.
> 
> Typing this out, I have a mind to write to H customer service. I don’t feel like this was professionally handled. It’s not that they chose not to repair the bag, but how I was basically ignored. That’s not professional.



What an awful experience! I feel for you! And yes, it would be right to give H customer service a piece of your mind! Can´t wait to see the work the leather shop you took the bag to will do!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @cowgirlsboots, @880, I have tried quite a few of the Dior scents, but sadly, Cuir Cannage is not one of them. I pretty much found my leather scent in vintage Cabochard Gres (which is leather and a lot else too), and I haven't really added a leather scent to my collection since then. @cowgirlsboots, have you tried ebay for a sample? Also, there are perfume decanters who will sell a sample or a decant and that's a good way to explore new scents.


Oh I know Cabochard Gres- the old version. A lovely friend of my Dad´s who was an airline steward gave me a handful of the cute miniture bottles with the velvet bow when I was a teenager. They lasted me a long time. I loved the scent and always wanted to get some, then noticed it´s been reformulated and is now sold in drugstores. It´s different from what I´m looking for right now, but it´s a great scent. I have a very clear memory of it. I might try to find a vintage bottle.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Where would you look for a blush colored evening bag? I don't want to spend much because I will never wear it again.



... a store for bridal and evening wear perhaps? (Maybe one of the Asian or Turkish stores?) At least in the past they used to have satin shoes and bags in all the colours of the rainbow and not overly expensive.


----------



## missie1

LL077 said:


> Did you sell the ysl? Beautiful colour.


Hi Yes I sold the ysl.  I knew I would never reach for it anymore


----------



## cowgirlsboots

LexAeterna said:


> Sharing a picture of my Gucci Horsebit 1955 shoulder bag as requested ft. wallet and key holder
> 
> I’d also like to ask everyone which design you prefer: black Gucci Horsebit 1955 or black YSL Solferino medium bag (image attached at the bottom)
> 
> View attachment 5114297
> 
> View attachment 5114299



I prefer the Gucci!


----------



## Jereni

LL077 said:


> What is the gorgeous bag with suede?



That’s the Tory Burch Lee Radziwell double bag.


----------



## FromRussiaWithLV

So my plans for 2021 have been:

*To sell:*

LV eva clutch -_ sold_
Louboutin Junior satin sneakers OR velvet Walk'n'Dior (I guess which one will sell first  )- _ended up selling both  no more textile sneakers for me_
*To buy:*

My first Chanel (thinking of a vertical clutch, WOCor other SLG) - _ended up buying Chanel vertical clutch on the chain and I'm loving it_  
Not planned, but I also bought bought a pair of white LV Frontrow sneakers and a lovely (and my first Gucci) GG golden bracelet
I'm quite happy with the results of my shopping adventures, as all these pieces seem to be essential for my wardrobe. For the second half of the year I hope not to buy anything else to make up for the crazy first half year spendings


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

FromRussiaWithLV said:


> *To sell:*
> 
> LV eva clutch - sold
> Louboutin Junior satin sneakers OR velvet Walk'n'Dior (I guess which one will sell first  )-ended up selling both  no more textile sneakers for me
> *To buy:*
> 
> My first Chanel (thinking of a vertical clutch, WOCor other SLG)


I bet that Eva flew!


----------



## southernbelle43

Jereni said:


> New bag today! Polene numero douze. Such a purty color…
> 
> View attachment 5112251


How are you liking this bag.  I have one ordered and am eager to get it. I love totes and this one has such a unique shape!  Do you wear it cinched or uncinched?


----------



## Jereni

So it is getting to be the height of summer and I am craving a super floppy, super summery bag.

Anyone have good recommendations for a rope net/mesh/woven tote like the below?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh I know Cabochard Gres- the old version. A lovely friend of my Dad´s who was an airline steward gave me a handful of the cute miniture bottles with the velvet bow when I was a teenager. They lasted me a long time. I loved the scent and always wanted to get some, then noticed it´s been reformulated and is now sold in drugstores. It´s different from what I´m looking for right now, but it´s a great scent. I have a very clear memory of it. I might try to find a vintage bottle.


Yes, I have a vintage mini parfum bottle with the bow, and it's an amazing scent.  You should find a vintage bottle.  There were still some available the last time I was browsing vintages online.   

If I get a chance to try Cuir Cannage, I will definitely share my thoughts here.  Hope you will have a chance to sample it in the near future.


----------



## Jereni

southernbelle43 said:


> How are you liking this bag.  I have one ordered and am eager to get it. I love totes and this one has such a unique shape!  Do you wear it cinched or uncinched?



I LOVE IT. I used it Friday and am rocking it again today. It’s a really great bag - very lightweight and wonderfully medium in size.

I have only been using it cinched so far because I love the shape it makes that way and carrying it from the short handles feels very graceful.




‘In the wild’ shot at the bookstore while I hunt for travel books on Norway.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> I LOVE IT. I used it Friday and am rocking it again today. It’s a really great bag - very lightweight and wonderfully medium in size.
> 
> I have only been using it cinched so far because I love the shape it makes that way and carrying it from the short handles feels very graceful.
> 
> View attachment 5116015
> 
> 
> ‘In the wild’ shot at the bookstore while I hunt for travel books on Norway.


A gorgeous bag and a book store are two of my favorite things.


----------



## msd_bags

Jereni said:


> I LOVE IT. I used it Friday and am rocking it again today. It’s a really great bag - very lightweight and wonderfully medium in size.
> 
> I have only been using it cinched so far because I love the shape it makes that way and carrying it from the short handles feels very graceful.
> 
> View attachment 5116015
> 
> 
> ‘In the wild’ shot at the bookstore while I hunt for travel books on Norway.


I’ve not been into bags lately so I’m a bit behind with new styles.  But this is an interesting one!


----------



## southernbelle43

Jereni said:


> I LOVE IT. I used it Friday and am rocking it again today. It’s a really great bag - very lightweight and wonderfully medium in size.
> 
> I have only been using it cinched so far because I love the shape it makes that way and carrying it from the short handles feels very graceful.
> 
> View attachment 5116015
> 
> 
> ‘In the wild’ shot at the bookstore while I hunt for travel books on Norway.


Thank you. Now I am even more excited about getting it.  I appreciate a medium size so much. It seems so many bags are way too big or too small to be useful.


----------



## southernbelle43

dcooney4 said:


> A gorgeous bag and a book store are two of my favorite things.


Yes indeed!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, I have a vintage mini parfum bottle with the bow, and it's an amazing scent.  You should find a vintage bottle.  There were still some available the last time I was browsing vintages online.
> 
> If I get a chance to try Cuir Cannage, I will definitely share my thoughts here.  Hope you will have a chance to sample it in the near future.



..a real velvet bow... it makes me smile to think of it and my fingertips still feel it. I´ll have a look for a vintage bottle tomorrow. 

I´d really appreciate if you got the chance to try Cuir Cannage and would share your thoughts. The next Dior boutique is a 300 km round trip for me. Sometimes it sucks to live "at the end of the world".


----------



## cowgirlsboots

No bags for me at the moment. 
Instead of being a proper SpiDior on the internet I´m staying in my backroom and sew using up my fabric stash or making dresses from cheap clothes bought off the sales rack of our local Kik for next to nothing. (Isn´t it alarming that you can buy a plus size men´s shirt for 1 Euro? I know I shouldn´t actually buy things like this, but there´s no fabric store within my reach and this way I can at least feel the fabric prior to buying.)


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> No bags for me at the moment.
> Instead of being a proper SpiDior on the internet I´m staying in my backroom and sew using up my fabric stash or making dresses from cheap clothes bought off the sales rack of our local Kik for next to nothing. (Isn´t it alarming that you can buy a plus size men´s shirt for 1 Euro? I know I shouldn´t actually buy things like this, but there´s no fabric store within my reach and this way I can at least feel the fabric prior to buying.)
> 
> View attachment 5116188
> View attachment 5116189
> View attachment 5116190
> View attachment 5116191
> View attachment 5116192
> View attachment 5116193


You are so talented .Love them!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> You are so talented .Love them!


+1!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Thank-you so much @dcooney4 and @BowieFan1971 ! I really like making dresses, even if it sometimes is a real struggle, because my ideas and my skill levels don´t match. 
Today I´m really frustrated about myself. I´m trying to make a pair of 40ies inspired "beach pajama pants"...  
Though I used to make pants for my children and myself on a regular basis in the past this time I am clueless. I couldn´t find a pattern, so had to come up with something out of my reliable skirt pattern and nothing seems to work out the way I want plus it takes ages....  didn´t I use to make a pair of pants in two hours? Yes, certainly, but I had very simple reliable patterns and used elastic for the waist....


----------



## Vintage Leather

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much @dcooney4 and @BowieFan1971 ! I really like making dresses, even if it sometimes is a real struggle, because my ideas and my skill levels don´t match.
> Today I´m really frustrated about myself. I´m trying to make a pair of 40ies inspired "beach pajama pants"...
> Though I used to make pants for my children and myself on a regular basis in the past this time I am clueless. I couldn´t find a pattern, so had to come up with something out of my reliable skirt pattern and nothing seems to work out the way I want plus it takes ages....  didn´t I use to make a pair of pants in two hours? Yes, certainly, but I had very simple reliable patterns and used elastic for the waist....



Wearing History has beach pajama patterns, printed and printable:









						E-pattern Lounging at the Lido 1930s Beach or Lounging - Etsy
					

This Patterns & How To item by WearingHistory has 1406 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on Jun 3, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

LexAeterna said:


> Sharing a picture of my Gucci Horsebit 1955 shoulder bag as requested ft. wallet and key holder
> 
> I’d also like to ask everyone which design you prefer: black Gucci Horsebit 1955 or black YSL Solferino medium bag (image attached at the bottom)
> 
> View attachment 5114297
> 
> View attachment 5114299


I prefer the Gucci! I've never been a fan of the YSL logo. That is why I don't own any.


----------



## doni

dcooney4 said:


> I had not thought of that. My new gown is navy blue but my sandals are a blush color and I just don‘t know what bag to get.



The color of these sandals doesn‘t count. They give you a nude foot (which I love), meaning to all effects they are a non color. If the dress is a block navy blue, you can basically wear any color you fancy... Orange and corals go great with blue. You can go crispy white or black, or blue, depending on the jewelry, gold or silver... anything really.




FromRussiaWithLV said:


> So my plans for 2021 have been:
> 
> *To sell:*
> 
> LV eva clutch -_ sold_
> Louboutin Junior satin sneakers OR velvet Walk'n'Dior (I guess which one will sell first  )- _ended up selling both  no more textile sneakers for me_
> *To buy:*
> 
> My first Chanel (thinking of a vertical clutch, WOCor other SLG) - _ended up buying Chanel vertical clutch on the chain and I'm loving it_
> Not planned, but I also bought bought a pair of white LV Frontrow sneakers and a lovely (and my first Gucci) GG golden bracelet
> I'm quite happy with the results of my shopping adventures, as all these pieces seem to be essential for my wardrobe. For the second half of the year I hope not to buy anything else to make up for the crazy first half year spendings



Well done. Would love to see a pic of your Chanel.



Jereni said:


> ‘In the wild’ shot at the bookstore while I hunt for travel books on Norway.



Great shot. Are you going to Norway?



dcooney4 said:


> A gorgeous bag and a book store are two of my favorite things.



Same here 



cowgirlsboots said:


> No bags for me at the moment.
> Instead of being a proper SpiDior on the internet I´m staying in my backroom and sew using up my fabric stash or making dresses from cheap clothes bought off the sales rack of our local Kik for next to nothing. (Isn´t it alarming that you can buy a plus size men´s shirt for 1 Euro? I know I shouldn´t actually buy things like this, but there´s no fabric store within my reach and this way I can at least feel the fabric prior to buying.)
> 
> View attachment 5116188
> View attachment 5116189
> View attachment 5116190
> View attachment 5116191
> View attachment 5116192
> View attachment 5116193



I am in awe of your talent.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> ..a real velvet bow... it makes me smile to think of it and my fingertips still feel it. I´ll have a look for a vintage bottle tomorrow.
> 
> I´d really appreciate if you got the chance to try Cuir Cannage and would share your thoughts. The next Dior boutique is a 300 km round trip for me. Sometimes it sucks to live "at the end of the world".


Some of the vintage perfume bottles are so interesting.  Real velvet bows, ribbons, and interesting shapes.
I have three very vintage tiny parfum bottles and each of them comes in a little velvet or brocade drawstring pouch.  They are adorable and were gifted to me when I was a schoolgirl by my aunt.  I actually used one or two of them and now have three left.  I also have some vintage Avon bottles in different shapes.

The next time I order samples, I will order one of Cuir Cannage if it's available.  However, my experience with smelling leather in perfumes is somewhat similar to that experienced by @880.  For example, I tried Cuir Mauresque perfume by Serge Lutens and could not smell the leather at all.  However, I can smell it in Cabochard and a couple of other leather perfumes so I will continue to test and explore leather-centric fragrances.



cowgirlsboots said:


> No bags for me at the moment.
> Instead of being a proper SpiDior on the internet I´m staying in my backroom and sew using up my fabric stash or making dresses from cheap clothes bought off the sales rack of our local Kik for next to nothing. (Isn´t it alarming that you can buy a plus size men´s shirt for 1 Euro? I know I shouldn´t actually buy things like this, but there´s no fabric store within my reach and this way I can at least feel the fabric prior to buying.)
> 
> View attachment 5116188
> View attachment 5116189
> View attachment 5116190
> View attachment 5116191
> View attachment 5116192
> View attachment 5116193


You are so talented at dress-making.  Whenever I walk through the arts and crafts and fabric stores here and see lovely materials and prints, I wish I had sewing skills and could make them into lovely outfits.


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> The color of these sandals doesn‘t count. They give you a nude foot (which I love), meaning to all effects they are a non color. If the dress is a block navy blue, you can basically wear any color you fancy... Orange and corals go great with blue. You can go crispy white or black, or blue, depending on the jewelry, gold or silver... anything really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done. Would love to see a pic of your Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot. Are you going to Norway?
> 
> 
> 
> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> I am in awe of your talent.


Thank you! Years ago it was so easy to find a gown that fit. Now no one had any in my size. So I was just happy to find something. Normally I would have gone with black and that is easy. Navy threw me off with what to wear with it, so thanks.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> I did send an email to Hermès customer service, quickly got a semi-generic apology and a “we’ll pass it on.”
> Already gave the bag to the other guys and paid them half, do even if Hermès decided to fix the bag, it’s too late…


Good. I'm sure they will do their best. Much as I love many H products, so many things about the "luxury experience" are ridiculous, and we are supposed to put up with it.


----------



## FizzyWater

Jereni said:


> So it is getting to be the height of summer and I am craving a super floppy, super summery bag.
> 
> Anyone have good recommendations for a rope net/mesh/woven tote like the below?
> 
> View attachment 5115929



Longchamp has a string bag this summer - https://www.longchamp.com/de/de/products/handtasche-10121HVH037.html - sorry it's the German site but it's not letting me get to the US site today.


----------



## misskittee

Deleted, accidentally responded to wrong thread


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> @doni, this is off topic, but did you once post that you bought a Telfar bag to give as a gift and were able to get the strap shortened? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Don’t think I posted these on this thread:  recent action shots with my evelyn TPM (it goes with everything from designer RTW to my favorite athleta shorts)
> 
> One in the wild shot (the rest room of my dentists office) with my Dior embroidered around the world!
> 
> And, after dieting and exercising, and here is me in a boucle vest & skirt, vintage from my own closet, from 2001 spring
> View attachment 5109729
> View attachment 5109730
> View attachment 5109731
> View attachment 5109732
> View attachment 5109733
> View attachment 5109734
> View attachment 5109735
> View attachment 5109738
> View attachment 5109744
> View attachment 5109745
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words below, @dcooney4 !


You look fantabulous!


----------



## 880

ElainePG said:


> You look fantabulous!


Thank you so much! I am actually not an Evelyne person, but the TPM has already jumped to my most used bag ever. It’s just so easy! of course, I wish there was a size midway between the TPM and PM that had an outside pocket and a broader adjustable strap though! Hugs

@Purses & Perfumes, @cowgirlsboots, I tagged you both in the thread perfume chat to see if someone else more knowledgeable would chime in re cuir cannage. @ultravisitor responded that that leather accord in cuir cannage was refined like kid glove leather, and that it was a favorite here, https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/perfume-chat-thread.1042586/page-9

@baghabitz34, I LOVE your bag below! What is it? Current collection? It’s amazing!


----------



## baghabitz34

This beauty had her maiden voyage yesterday. She was in the wild at a Father’s Day dinner.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> It really is a special bag and I want it to be restored. When it is done, *I will be hard pressed not to wear it into H and when I get the inevitable compliment make sure to mention that it was the bag they said was too damaged to repair, then leave*. Selling it for spite is not an option for me. It’s not the bag’s fault they were such dicks. They may have pulled me out of the orange rabbit hole, though. Or at least made me committed to buying strictly pre-loved.
> 
> And a manager knew…when the SA went somewhere for a minute to  check on something about the bag, he left his phone opened to a message about the bag. I looked at it and all I saw clearly was the term “suggested verbiage” in bold.


You absolutely should! Like that scene in the movie "Pretty Woman" where Richard Gere takes Julia Roberts shopping. And then, all dolled up & loaded with shopping bags, she returns to the boutique that snubbed her. "Big mistake. Huge. I have to go shopping now."


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Gucci 1955…timeless!


Agree with this! It's a classic.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> Wearing History has beach pajama patterns, printed and printable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E-pattern Lounging at the Lido 1930s Beach or Lounging - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Patterns & How To item by WearingHistory has 1406 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on Jun 3, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com



Thank-you for the link @Vintage Leather! In the end my homemade pattern worked out perfectly- I only needed to be a bit more patient.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Some of the vintage perfume bottles are so interesting.  Real velvet bows, ribbons, and interesting shapes.
> I have three very vintage tiny parfum bottles and each of them comes in a little velvet or brocade drawstring pouch.  They are adorable and were gifted to me when I was a schoolgirl by my aunt.  I actually used one or two of them and now have three left.  I also have some vintage Avon bottles in different shapes.
> 
> The next time I order samples, I will order one of Cuir Cannage if it's available.  However, my experience with smelling leather in perfumes is somewhat similar to that experienced by @880.  For example, I tried Cuir Mauresque perfume by Serge Lutens and could not smell the leather at all.  However, I can smell it in Cabochard and a couple of other leather perfumes so I will continue to test and explore leather-centric fragrances.
> 
> 
> You are so talented at dress-making.  Whenever I walk through the arts and crafts and fabric stores here and see lovely materials and prints, I wish I had sewing skills and could make them into lovely outfits.



Thank you so much for the leather perfume explanations! I must admit I only know very few perfumes. 

With no fabric shops or craft stores within my reach I meanwhile browse our local cheap fast fashion shop seeing the possibilities to make something I´ll like out of the clothes on their sales racks... today I bought a pair of black stretch pants in some super plus size, because I really would like to have a nice basic black pencil skirt.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Thank you so much! I am actually not an Evelyne person, but the TPM has already jumped to my most used bag ever. It’s just so easy! of course, I wish there was a size midway between the TPM and PM that had an outside pocket and a broader adjustable strap though! Hugs
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes, @cowgirlsboots, I tagged you both in the thread perfume chat to see if someone else more knowledgeable would chime in re cuir cannage. @ultravisitor responded that that leather accord in cuir cannage was refined like kid glove leather, and that it was a favorite here, https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/perfume-chat-thread.1042586/page-9
> 
> @baghabitz34, I LOVE your bag below! What is it? Current collection? It’s amazing!



Thank-you @880! I really enjoy reading the perfume talk even if I don´t understand half of it and don´t know the fragrances people speak about. It´s a world of its own...  I seldom can describe what a perfume smells like, but only can say it makes me feel good or not.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @880! I really enjoy reading the perfume talk even if I don´t understand half of it and don´t know the fragrances people speak about. It´s a world of its own...  I seldom can describe what a perfume smells like, but only can say it makes me feel good or not.


Isnt that all that matters anyway?


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @880! I really enjoy reading the perfume talk even if I don´t understand half of it and don´t know the fragrances people speak about. It´s a world of its own...  I seldom can describe what a perfume smells like, but only can say it makes me feel good or not.


I agree with @Cookiefiend that it’s mainly important to just find and wear perfume that makes you feel good! But if one is trying to find a specific note, like leather, and cannot run to the boutique to sample, it’s helpful to know what to ask for. Perfume terms may seem esoteric, but that’s bc they are trying to describe feelings that they evoke. . . Sometimes, if you are lucky, in their definition, several types of perfumes will be mentioned. Thus, in the definition of Leather accord from Bois de Jasmine https://boisdejasmin.com/2012/02/speaking-perfume-a-z-of-common-fragrance-descriptions.html
quote: 
*Leathery*—a note recalling the tangy and animalic quality of fine leather. It can be smoky and dry like the birch tar based leather of _Chanel Cuir de Russie, Knize Ten _or_ Serge Lutens Cuir Mauresque. _Or the leather note can be salty and green like the leather in _Robert Piguet Bandit_ and_Aramis_.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5116691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty had her maiden voyage yesterday. She was in the wild at a Father’s Day dinner.


I love this.


----------



## FromRussiaWithLV

BowieFan1971 said:


> I bet that Eva flew!


Unfortunatelly no, probably because I started selling it in the winter (and it was damier azur) 


doni said:


> Well done. Would love to see a pic of your Chanel.


Thank you! Here is this little beauty


----------



## ElainePG

FromRussiaWithLV said:


> Unfortunatelly no, probably because I started selling it in the winter (and it was damier azur)
> 
> Thank you! Here is this little beauty
> View attachment 5117190


Oh what a cutie! I love the way the leather has an inner glow. Like the nacre on a really good string of pearls.


----------



## JenJBS

In the past I've sold one bag to FP, but all others I've donated, or given away. This weekend I made my first direct sale, using Tradesy. Shipped it yesterday. I'm just hoping the buyer wasn't a scammer... I don't know how those of you who sell a lot of bags deal with the stress of maybe getting scammed... But this bag was just worth too much to give away, and I will be able to pay off some debt. It was my Antigona. I love the look of it, but the weight of the bag always bothered me. And I felt like I had to baby it. Plus, it was more fitting for my dream life than my real life... With the huge discount I got it on, I'll only lose maybe $50 from what I paid, even after all the Tradesy fees. 

I have a few more bags that are going on the short list for consideration to be rehomed. I'm determined to only keep bags that I regularly use. No matter how much I love the look or 'dream' of a bag, if it doesn't work - and get used - in my current life, it needs to go. I didn't do much with that last year - which I'm fine with, since last year wasn't a good indication of 'normal use' for many bags. But now life is getting back towards normal, I need to pay attention to what bags I'm using, and what bags I'm not using; and edit my closet.

Ok. Done rambling now.


----------



## behindtheseams

JenJBS said:


> In the past I've sold one bag to FP, but all others I've donated, or given away. This weekend I made my first direct sale, using Tradesy. Shipped it yesterday. I'm just hoping the buyer wasn't a scammer... I don't know how those of you who sell a lot of bags deal with the stress of maybe getting scammed...



I hear you, I'm always nervous about selling online because of all the horror stories. I've had three successful sales on Poshmark, but those were for items sub $600. I can't even fathom how people sell on Instagram or Facebook.


----------



## 880

FromRussiaWithLV said:


> no more textile sneakers for me


I kept forgetting to ask, why didn’t the textile sneakers work for you? I’m seriously thinking of the leopard walkn Dior either classic leopard with black sidewall and soles or charcoal leopard with white sidewall and soles. .  .

@JenJBSl congrats on your first direct sale and on your path to figure out what bags ans styles work IRL! So happy for you!

@cowgirlsboots, I did tag you in the perfume chat thread with a longer post, but thought I should mention there are a few soft leather recommendations in boisdejaamine, namely Bottega Veneta scent and an Hermes scent called cuir ange. And, I realized that Le labo Labdanum 18 is a soft leather scent too.

@BowieFan1971, i Like lederer too. @Cookiefiend, I love your toile lederer kelly.  years ago Lederer had a shop in what used to be called the Villard Houses on Madison Avenue and 50th st. Then it was the Helmsley palace hotel. They did have very nice kelly style bags. (So did Suarez, a NY based, family owned, high quality leather goods boutique; Suarez also carried beautiful exotic hides). IMO they are inspired, not replica, and there is a long tradition of many designers riffing off each other. No one has an issue with the Constance style shoulder bag done without an H. Re the lawsuits, I think Hermes was barred in part from collecting damages or injunctive relief bc of the delay of many years  in bringing suit (Hermes was well aware of the copying for decades before it acted). But, it was my understanding that Hermes entered into voluntary settlement agreements for these companies not to continue. my memory could be faulty with respect to some of the details though (decades ago, I once had a lizard kelly inspired bag — not lederer but an Italian manufacturer— that I eventually gave to friend)


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5116691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty had her maiden voyage yesterday. She was in the wild at a Father’s Day dinner.


oh my - what a beautiful bag!  


880 said:


> I agree with @Cookiefiend that it’s mainly important to just find and wear perfume that makes you feel good! But if one is trying to find a specific note, like leather, and cannot run to the boutique to sample, it’s helpful to know what to ask for. Perfume terms may seem esoteric, but that’s bc they are trying to describe feelings that they evoke. . . Sometimes, if you are lucky, in their definition, several types of perfumes will be mentioned. Thus, in the definition of Leather accord from Bois de Jasmine https://boisdejasmin.com/2012/02/speaking-perfume-a-z-of-common-fragrance-descriptions.html
> quote:
> *Leathery*—a note recalling the tangy and animalic quality of fine leather. It can be smoky and dry like the birch tar based leather of _Chanel Cuir de Russie, Knize Ten _or_ Serge Lutens Cuir Mauresque. _Or the leather note can be salty and green like the leather in _Robert Piguet Bandit_ and_Aramis_.


Thank you - this is really helpful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Lederer in the wild - a run to Target - and in the car.




This bag - while I do like it - often makes me worry about the issue of copycat/replica bags issue we were discussing earlier. It is not Hermès… if someone were to ask me I would say it was a Lederer (and I’d probably bore the heck out of them with the story that H tried to sue them but failed), but I’d hate for someone to ever think I was carrying a fake bag. 
oof - I think too much!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Lederer in the wild - a run to Target - and in the car.
> View attachment 5117663
> 
> View attachment 5117664
> 
> This bag - while I do like it - often makes me worry about the issue of copycat/replica bags issue we were discussing earlier. It is not Hermès… if someone were to ask me I would say it was a Lederer (and I’d probably bore the heck out of them with the story that H tried to sue them but failed), but I’d hate for someone to ever think I was carrying a fake bag.
> oof - I think too much!



Your bag is beautiful! 
The style of course is Hermes, but it does not say Hermes, does not claim to be Hermes... Enjoy it! 

Here´s a cousin bag: Kuhn Fine Line


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Lederer in the wild - a run to Target - and in the car.
> View attachment 5117663
> 
> View attachment 5117664
> 
> This bag - while I do like it - often makes me worry about the issue of copycat/replica bags issue we were discussing earlier. It is not Hermès… if someone were to ask me I would say it was a Lederer (and I’d probably bore the heck out of them with the story that H tried to sue them but failed), but I’d hate for someone to ever think I was carrying a fake bag.
> oof - I think too much!


It resembles an H, but it obviously isn’t and doesn’t claim to be. I wouldn’t worry…enjoy it! It’s a pretty bag!

I have seen them for sale pre-loved. Are they well made?


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> It resembles an H, but it obviously isn’t and doesn’t claim to be. I wouldn’t worry…enjoy it! It’s a pretty bag!



Agreed!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @JenJBSl congrats on your first direct sale and on your path to figure out what bags ans styles work IRL! So happy for you!



Thank you!    First, and maybe last direct sale... We'll see. From what others have said, I think the path to the right bags and styles doesn't ever really end, since our needs, priorities, lifestyle, and tastes change over time. But that keeps things interesting! Just not cheap...


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   First, and maybe last direct sale... We'll see. From what others have said, I think the path to the right bags and styles doesn't ever really end, since our needs, priorities, lifestyle, and tastes change over time. But that keeps things interesting! Just not cheap...


Don't worry. I've sold hundreds of items and most buyers are honest. I only had one that returned a different bag. Luckily it was cheap and ebay decided to let her keep my bag but also let me get the money. A few months later she was kicked off ebay, probably for doing the same thing again.

The only problem with Tradesy these days is that if the buyer decides to return, you'll get your bag back and have to go through trying to sell it all over again. I wonder if Poshmark would be safer because expensive bags go to them first for authentication, and it is harder for buyers to be able to return.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Don't worry. I've sold hundreds of items and most buyers are honest. I only had one that returned a different bag. Luckily it was cheap and ebay decided to let her keep my bag but also let me get the money. A few months later she was kicked off ebay, probably for doing the same thing again.
> 
> The only problem with Tradesy these days is that if the buyer decides to return, you'll get your bag back and have to go through trying to sell it all over again. I wonder if Poshmark would be safer because expensive bags go to them first for authentication, and it is harder for buyers to be able to return.



Thanks for the reassurance. This bag cost enough that I had to send Tradesy about a dozen pictures for them to do photo authentication. Hopefully if there's an issue that will help. And you have to put a paper with the word they tell you written on it in the pics, so a seller can't take the pics in advance. Tradesy has pics of exactly the condition the bag was in when I mailed it. So that makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your bag is beautiful!
> The style of course is Hermes, but it does not say Hermes, does not claim to be Hermes... Enjoy it!
> 
> Here´s a cousin bag: Kuhn Fine Line
> View attachment 5117688


Oooo - pretty! 
And thank you! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> It resembles an H, but it obviously isn’t and doesn’t claim to be. I wouldn’t worry…enjoy it! It’s a pretty bag!
> 
> I have seen them for sale pre-loved. Are they well made?


Thank you! 
Yes, it is well made. This is the bag I sent to SD to see about sewing my cross stitch too - but the bag is so sturdily made she was afraid she’d ruin it in taking it apart. The trim is leather (but not a great quality), but the lining is vinyl. It’s snug and tight inside the bag though, so I’m okay with it. ❤️


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> In the past I've sold one bag to FP, but all others I've donated, or given away. This weekend I made my first direct sale, using Tradesy. Shipped it yesterday. I'm just hoping the buyer wasn't a scammer... I don't know how those of you who sell a lot of bags deal with the stress of maybe getting scammed... But this bag was just worth too much to give away, and I will be able to pay off some debt. It was my Antigona. I love the look of it, but the weight of the bag always bothered me. And I felt like I had to baby it. Plus, it was more fitting for my dream life than my real life... With the huge discount I got it on, I'll only lose maybe $50 from what I paid, even after all the Tradesy fees.
> 
> I have a few more bags that are going on the short list for consideration to be rehomed. I'm determined to only keep bags that I regularly use. No matter how much I love the look or 'dream' of a bag, if it doesn't work - and get used - in my current life, it needs to go. I didn't do much with that last year - which I'm fine with, since last year wasn't a good indication of 'normal use' for many bags. But now life is getting back towards normal, I need to pay attention to what bags I'm using, and what bags I'm not using; and edit my closet.
> 
> Ok. Done rambling now.


Excellent insights! I’m sure it wasn’t an easy decision but it sounds like you have been really thoughtful with how your bags fit with your lifestyle.


----------



## FromRussiaWithLV

ElainePG said:


> Oh what a cutie! I love the way the leather has an inner glow. Like the nacre on a really good string of pearls.


Thank you very much  I call her "my pearly" 



880 said:


> I kept forgetting to ask, why didn’t the textile sneakers work for you? I’m seriously thinking of the leopard walkn Dior either classic leopard with black sidewall and soles or charcoal leopard with white sidewall and soles. .  .


It's much harder to clean textile sneakers (the leather I can just wipe with a cloth), this is why I was afraid to wear them. Plus the CL sneakers I had were from the silk and I noticed small pulling after only 2 times I wore the sneakers in the office. I stopped wearing them after that


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Lederer in the wild - a run to Target - and in the car.
> View attachment 5117663
> 
> View attachment 5117664
> 
> This bag - while I do like it - often makes me worry about the issue of copycat/replica bags issue we were discussing earlier. It is not Hermès… if someone were to ask me I would say it was a Lederer (and I’d probably bore the heck out of them with the story that H tried to sue them but failed), but I’d hate for someone to ever think I was carrying a fake bag.
> oof - I think too much!


I love Lederer bags (I'm watching several on evilbay). This bag is beautiful and doesn't look like a fake anything. I understand your feelings, though.
ETA - does it have a clochette?


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> I love Lederer bags (I'm watching several on evilbay). This bag is beautiful and doesn't look like a fake anything. I understand your feelings, though.
> ETA - does it have a clochette?


Yes, it does!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Jereni said:


> Ya’ll are impressing me so much with all your bags safely tucked in their dustbags. I need to do it but I just can’t, I love lookin at em.





880 said:


> the truth is, if I cannot see them, they won’t get worn, and I worry that if I cannot see what I have, I might go looking for something new that I actually don’t neeD





dcooney4 said:


> I think you are right. All my other bags are in dust bags and don't get worn as much as the Portland Leather Goods . I can just see what a color I need and grab it ,without taking out stuffing and uncovering.


I'm also too lazy and too greedy for eye candy


----------



## americandreaming

JenJBS said:


> In the past I've sold one bag to FP, but all others I've donated, or given away. This weekend I made my first direct sale, using Tradesy. Shipped it yesterday. I'm just hoping the buyer wasn't a scammer... I don't know how those of you who sell a lot of bags deal with the stress of maybe getting scammed... But this bag was just worth too much to give away, and I will be able to pay off some debt. It was my Antigona. I love the look of it, but the weight of the bag always bothered me. And I felt like I had to baby it. Plus, it was more fitting for my dream life than my real life... With the huge discount I got it on, I'll only lose maybe $50 from what I paid, even after all the Tradesy fees.
> 
> I have a few more bags that are going on the short list for consideration to be rehomed. I'm determined to only keep bags that I regularly use. No matter how much I love the look or 'dream' of a bag, if it doesn't work - and get used - in my current life, it needs to go. I didn't do much with that last year - which I'm fine with, since last year wasn't a good indication of 'normal use' for many bags. But now life is getting back towards normal, I need to pay attention to what bags I'm using, and what bags I'm not using; and edit my closet.
> 
> Ok. Done rambling now.



Great move - hope all with the sale and any future sale goes well.

Yesterday I sold a mff tote I bought at the outlet in a tote + wristlet bundle for less than 20 per cent of bundle price yikes on the money side but it'll force me to make more informed bag-buying decisions in the future.  Plus if the buyer loves and uses it lots, I'm happy to have rehomed it with her as I only needed such a big bag a handful of times and I realised I much prefer my trusty comfortable Berghaus backpack or my lightweight LP, corner wear and all.

I piled up all but a handful of my current collection during this pandemic so, like you, I'm going to edit as I go and see which bags I most frequently reach for and find the most useful and functional.

I listed two bags recently and they've picked up a little interest (lots of messages) but I'm getting reluctant to let them go even though I know I won't use them. On one hand I don't reach for them as I realised I prefer crossbodies over shoulder bags (unless with lower strap drop, like the Ergo) so I prefer my newer bags with the option of multiple straps. On the other hand I don't want to let go of vintage bags with superior leather and end up regretting it.  At the moment my solution to this is listing them at pretty high prices so they'll be highly unlikely to sell but they're still open to be bought.

However, I'm not letting go of any of my Casino family as they're my babies and I love them so much!


----------



## BowieFan1971

A little off today, so I am faking it until I make it with this bit of sunshine. First time out for her…perfect perk up for a basic navy snd white striped tee and
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 denim bermudas.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> A little off today, so I am faking it until I make it with this bit of sunshine. First time out for her…perfect perk up for a basic navy snd white striped tee and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denim bermudas.


I hear you!  I've been having an off week as well.  Hope you feel better soon.  Love the cheerful, sunshine-yellow bag!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cookiefiend said:


> Lederer in the wild - a run to Target - and in the car.
> View attachment 5117663
> 
> View attachment 5117664
> 
> This bag - while I do like it - often makes me worry about the issue of copycat/replica bags issue we were discussing earlier. It is not Hermès… if someone were to ask me I would say it was a Lederer (and I’d probably bore the heck out of them with the story that H tried to sue them but failed), but I’d hate for someone to ever think I was carrying a fake bag.
> oof - I think too much!


This is a beautiful bag!

I was wondering if you decided to frame your cross stitch piece.  Or maybe design a custom bag with the cross stitch as the focal point, if you know someone who has the skills to design and make the bag.


----------



## JenJBS

americandreaming said:


> Great move - hope all with the sale and any future sale goes well.
> 
> Yesterday I sold a mff tote I bought at the outlet in a tote + wristlet bundle for less than 20 per cent of bundle price yikes on the money side but it'll force me to make more informed bag-buying decisions in the future.  Plus if the buyer loves and uses it lots, I'm happy to have rehomed it with her as I only needed such a big bag a handful of times and I realised I much prefer my trusty comfortable Berghaus backpack or my lightweight LP, corner wear and all.
> 
> I piled up all but a handful of my current collection during this pandemic so, like you, I'm going to edit as I go and see which bags I most frequently reach for and find the most useful and functional.
> 
> I listed two bags recently and they've picked up a little interest (lots of messages) but I'm getting reluctant to let them go even though I know I won't use them. On one hand I don't reach for them as I realised I prefer crossbodies over shoulder bags (unless with lower strap drop, like the Ergo) so I prefer my newer bags with the option of multiple straps. On the other hand I don't want to let go of vintage bags with superior leather and end up regretting it.  At the moment my solution to this is listing them at pretty high prices so they'll be highly unlikely to sell but they're still open to be bought.
> 
> However, I'm not letting go of any of my Casino family as they're my babies and I love them so much!



Thank you!   It gets delivered tomorrow, and then she'll have a few days to request a return. She mentioned she'd going on vacation Friday (asked me to ship Monday, even though Tradesy gives me a week to ship), so I'm a bit concerned she got this to wear (and damage) for vacation and then return.

Sorry you didn't get much of your money back. I had that happen with the one I sold to FP. I bought this bag at 60% off, which is the only reason I'm losing so little money. 

It's interesting how we come to realize our preferences over time (or our preferences change), and then edit our bag collections. Or how something (like the weight of my Antigona) that we can accept at first - in the rush of excitement about getting a dream bag - we later realize we can't/won't accept. The high pricing you've got sounds like a smart way to do it. It's for sale, but the new owner has to really want it to pay the price. Like you, I have some purses I'll never let go of.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This is a beautiful bag!
> 
> I was wondering if you decided to frame your cross stitch piece.  Or maybe design a custom bag with the cross stitch as the focal point, if you know someone who has the skills to design and make the bag.


thanks! 
I decided to frame it, it will get seen more often that way… tho I need to get it in to have it done. I’ll  probably take in in the same time I finally take my favorite loafers in for new soles, my coat in for repairs and cleaning, a cute dress in for alterations, you know - soon?  
Thank you for asking!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> A little off today, so I am faking it until I make it with this bit of sunshine. First time out for her…perfect perk up for a basic navy snd white striped tee and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denim bermudas.


That’s a lovely antidote, and much better than the bag of Doritos I’m eyeing…
Hope it helped and you’re feeling better!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> That’s a lovely antidote, and much better than the bag of Doritos I’m eyeing…
> Hope it helped and you’re feeling better!


Doing ok….just one of those MEH kind of days. And I started Noom today, so thinking too much about food.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> A little off today, so I am faking it until I make it with this bit of sunshine. First time out for her…perfect perk up for a basic navy snd white striped tee and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denim bermudas.


Hope you are feeling better! The sunny yellow bag made me smile! 
I´ve been feeling low all day, too- must be the moon...   I´ve been sitting over a sewing project cursing and sobbing and still am not happy even though I managed to finish it, have come up with the conclusion, that the long hours I pour into making things are what makes the difference between the fast fashion pieces I buy to unpick and a traditional made to measure, it looks really nice- flat on the table. I´ll have to wait for daylight to be able to have a look in the big mirror. Until then I have to go with my son´s reassurance: don´t bother, you are too fat and too od for this skirt anyway...


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hope you are feeling better! The sunny yellow bag made me smile!
> I´ve been feeling low all day, too- must be the moon...   I´ve been sitting over a sewing project cursing and sobbing and still am not happy even though I managed to finish it, have come up with the conclusion, that the long hours I pour into making things are what makes the difference between the fast fashion pieces I buy to unpick and a traditional made to measure, it looks really nice- flat on the table. I´ll have to wait for daylight to be able to have a look in the big mirror. Until then I have to go with my son´s reassurance: don´t bother, you are too fat and too od for this skirt anyway...


I’m sorry…I hate when you put tons of effort into something and it falls short of your expectations. It probably is much better in the eyes of an outsider. Can I smack your son upside the head?!?


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> A little off today, so I am faking it until I make it with this bit of sunshine.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Hope you are feeling better! The sunny yellow bag made me smile!
> I´ve been feeling low all day, too- must be the moon...



Lol it seriously must be the moon. I was off today too, decided to take a ‘mental health’ day from work, and spent most of it binging CB Strike on HBO. Worthless day.


----------



## Cookiefiend

omg. It must be the moon…
I just spent 10 minutes trying to reply to @BowieFan1971… it got SO screwed up I just had to throw up my hands. 
So tonight my not so wise words of wisdom are:

It Bees Okay.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> omg. It must be the moon…
> I just spent 10 minutes trying to reply to @BowieFan1971… it got SO screwed up I just had to throw up my hands.
> So tonight my not so wise words of wisdom are:
> 
> It Bees Okay.


The moon? I’ll take it. Tomorrow is another day….fresh start time.


----------



## whateve

Not a great picture but here is new bag I bought. It is Kate Spade. I think I liked it because it reminded me of an Evelyne but is slimmer and much cheaper. It is surprising how much I love this color since I'm usually all about bright saturated colors. It is so comfortable to carry with the cloth strap. I'm usually a leather snob but now I'm realizing how much I like this cloth strap. I may have to get some cloth straps for other bags.


----------



## whateve

I also bought this adorable purse charm. It's Coach.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Since I have a bag listed in the group,  I get notifications from the LV Addicted on FB. I have to say, dayum! LV has made some seriously ugly bags!!!!!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Not a great picture but here is new bag I bought. It is Kate Spade. I think I liked it because it reminded me of an Evelyne but is slimmer and much cheaper. It is surprising how much I love this color since I'm usually all about bright saturated colors. It is so comfortable to carry with the cloth strap. I'm usually a leather snob but now I'm realizing how much I like this cloth strap. I may have to get some cloth straps for other bags.
> View attachment 5118569





whateve said:


> I also bought this adorable purse charm. It's Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118583


Great looking bag and the purse charm is just adorable!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Great looking bag and the purse charm is just adorable!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hope you are feeling better! The sunny yellow bag made me smile!
> I´ve been feeling low all day, too- must be the moon...   I´ve been sitting over a sewing project cursing and sobbing and still am not happy even though I managed to finish it, have come up with the conclusion, that the long hours I pour into making things are what makes the difference between the fast fashion pieces I buy to unpick and a traditional made to measure, it looks really nice- flat on the table. I´ll have to wait for daylight to be able to have a look in the big mirror. Until then I have to go with my son´s reassurance: don´t bother, you are too fat and too od for this skirt anyway...


Kids Really don't get how much words hurt sometimes. I'm sure it will look lovely on you.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Not a great picture but here is new bag I bought. It is Kate Spade. I think I liked it because it reminded me of an Evelyne but is slimmer and much cheaper. It is surprising how much I love this color since I'm usually all about bright saturated colors. It is so comfortable to carry with the cloth strap. I'm usually a leather snob but now I'm realizing how much I like this cloth strap. I may have to get some cloth straps for other bags.
> View attachment 5118569


This looks like it coordinate with a lot and be very comfortable at the same time. Love the outside pocket.


----------



## dcooney4

Grabbing a quick bite with this funky little bag.


----------



## sherrylynn

Jereni said:


> Lol it seriously must be the moon. I was off today too, decided to take a ‘mental health’ day from work, and spent most of it binging CB Strike on HBO. Worthless day.


Worthless? Sounds like a fabulous day to me! Every now and then I have to have a 'Nobody is allowed to talk to me' day.


----------



## sherrylynn

Cookiefiend said:


> That’s a lovely antidote, and much better than the bag of Doritos I’m eyeing…
> Hope it helped and you’re feeling better!


Doritos are good temporary mood lifters too! 



BowieFan1971 said:


> Doing ok….just one of those MEH kind of days. And I started Noom today, so thinking too much about food.


Curious about how Noom works. Please let us know your thoughts...


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I’m sorry…I hate when you put tons of effort into something and it falls short of your expectations. It probably is much better in the eyes of an outsider. Can I smack your son upside the head?!?



...he has a very strage kind of humour and loves to tell me I´m fat, old and ugly- sometimes in the same sentence he tells me he loves me... 

I had a look at my work with fresh eyes this morning and immediately started into a long session of "playing darts": having a look in the mirror, pinning and putting all sorts of darts in- my way of fitting. It took hours, but finally the skirt actually fit me perfectly. My man said it was "very coke bottle". 
Hope you are feeling better today, too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Kids Really don't get how much words hurt sometimes. I'm sure it will look lovely on you.



Thank-you! 
I´m quite sure my boy intends to rile me up, not hurt me. He perfectly knows which buttons to push. 
After some more work it now fits the way I wanted it to and looks fairly classy for something made out of very cheap fast fashion pants.


----------



## BowieFan1971

sherrylynn said:


> Doritos are good temporary mood lifters too!
> 
> 
> Curious about how Noom works. Please let us know your thoughts...


So there seems to be a few parts/elements. One is you log your food, water and exercise. 
Two is calorie restriction using a “red, yellow green” designation, with a focus on eating high water content/low calorie density foods. Red foods are things like simple carbs, nuts, oils, full fat fairy. Yellow are complex carbs, low fat dairy and lean meats. Green is fruits and veggies. You can eat as much green foods as you want. You have limits on red and yellow. There are no “forbidden foods” but portion control so it fits in is the key. They have some amazing sounding recipes with lots to work from.
Three are daily segments that teach nutrition, behavioral changes, dealing with triggers like stress, motivation, etc. You can choose to work one on one with a coach or not….no extra cost. Mine reached out to me today, I am talking/messaging/whatever style communication for the first time tomorrow. I will keep you all posted. If you are interested, I can “refer” people who receive a free trial period and 20% off. So far I like it, but it’s only day 2. Biggest thing is sticking with it-ability until the changes become habit.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> I´m quite sure my boy intends to rile me up, not hurt me. He perfectly knows which buttons to push.
> After some more work it now fits the way I wanted it to and looks fairly classy for something made out of very cheap fast fashion pants.


Don’t they? They can hit those buttons so easily!
My oldest son took German through high school - he used to tell me I was evil like a cow (Böse vie ein Kuh!) then laugh like mad.   
I’m glad you’re happier with your work today!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...he has a very strage kind of humour and loves to tell me I´m fat, old and ugly- sometimes in the same sentence he tells me he loves me...
> 
> I had a look at my work with fresh eyes this morning and immediately started into a long session of "playing darts": having a look in the mirror, pinning and putting all sorts of darts in- my way of fitting. It took hours, but finally the skirt actually fit me perfectly. My man said it was "very coke bottle".
> Hope you are feeling better today, too!


Coke bottle sounds perfect! My DH sometimes likes to tell me I'm fat. I think he only does it when I don't look fat, kind of as a joke. I'd die if he told me I'm ugly. Do you dish it back to your son?


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> So there seems to be a few parts/elements. One is you log your food, water and exercise.
> Two is calorie restriction using a “red, yellow green” designation, with a focus on eating high water content/low calorie density foods. Red foods are things like simple carbs, nuts, oils, full fat fairy. Yellow are complex carbs, low fat dairy and lean meats. Green is fruits and veggies. You can eat as much green foods as you want. You have limits on red and yellow. There are no “forbidden foods” but portion control so it fits in is the key. They have some amazing sounding recipes with lots to work from.
> Three are daily segments that teach nutrition, behavioral changes, dealing with triggers like stress, motivation, etc. You can choose to work one on one with a coach or not….no extra cost. Mine reached out to me today, I am talking/messaging/whatever style communication for the first time tomorrow. I will keep you all posted. If you are interested, I can “refer” people who receive a free trial period and 20% off. So far I like it, but it’s only day 2. Biggest thing is sticking with it-ability until the changes become habit.


I hope you aren't doing it because someone told you that you are fat. In the pictures I've seen of you, you look great! 

Thanks for telling us how it works. I was curious. I don't think it would work for me. After having gone low carb and being aware of my chances of developing diabetes, I never think of fruit as free foods. I also wouldn't think of nuts as being bad. When I was being stricter with low carb, walnuts and dark chocolate chips were my favorite snack. I'm interested in behavioral changes and dealing with triggers. I feel that so much of my own eating issues are due to habit, and breaking those habits is the challenge I need to do in order to keep my weight under control. Right now, I'm happily eating what I want in one meal a day and trying to not eat much the rest of the time.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> A little off today, so I am faking it until I make it with this bit of sunshine. First time out for her…perfect perk up for a basic navy snd white striped tee and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denim bermudas.


A little bit of sunshine. Sounds like a really cute outfit!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I’m sorry…I hate when you put tons of effort into something and it falls short of your expectations. It probably is much better in the eyes of an outsider. Can I smack your son upside the head?!?


Can I hold him while you smack him? I don't care if he's just a little kid… that's just plain nasty!!!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Not a great picture but here is new bag I bought. It is Kate Spade. I think I liked it because it reminded me of an Evelyne but is slimmer and much cheaper. It is surprising how much I love this color since I'm usually all about bright saturated colors. It is so comfortable to carry with the cloth strap. I'm usually a leather snob but now I'm realizing how much I like this cloth strap. I may have to get some cloth straps for other bags.
> View attachment 5118569


This lavendar color is beautiful! I could see it going with so many different outfits. And you're so right about fabric straps. I like the ones from Mautto, and I think @dcooney4 has a different source (can't remember at the moment) that are even nicer. Lots available on Etsy, of course. The outside pocket fits your phone, I'm assuming? I'm finding bags with an outside pocket SO useful these days… these are the ones I carry the most.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Grabbing a quick bite with this funky little bag.
> 
> View attachment 5119399


Love the leather on this. Is this the one you got most recently, where you weren't sure if you'd use it because of the leather? It's maybe called something like Grizzly? Or Canyon? It's a great knock-about, casual version of the PLG Mini Crossbody.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> This lavendar color is beautiful! I could see it going with so many different outfits. And you're so right about fabric straps. I like the ones from Mautto, and I think @dcooney4 has a different source (can't remember at the moment) that are even nicer. Lots available on Etsy, of course. The outside pocket fits your phone, I'm assuming? I'm finding bags with an outside pocket SO useful these days… these are the ones I carry the most.


Thanks! It's called warm taupe, it is taupe with just a hint of lavender. Yes, the outside pocket fits my phone with lots of room to spare. I love outside pockets. The problem I have is that I get used to the layout and pockets of one bag, then I switch to another that doesn't have as many pockets and I have to adjust.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I hope you aren't doing it because someone told you that you are fat. In the pictures I've seen of you, you look great!
> 
> Thanks for telling us how it works. I was curious. I don't think it would work for me. After having gone low carb and being aware of my chances of developing diabetes, I never think of fruit as free foods. I also wouldn't think of nuts as being bad. When I was being stricter with low carb, walnuts and dark chocolate chips were my favorite snack. I'm interested in behavioral changes and dealing with triggers. I feel that so much of my own eating issues are due to habit, and breaking those habits is the challenge I need to do in order to keep my weight under control. Right now, I'm happily eating what I want in one meal a day and trying to not eat much the rest of the time.


The big reason I am doing it is while i am 15 pounds over “normal” BMI, I also have borderline high cholesterol. Everything else health wise is great. I also know I need to eat healthier and more in line with my menopausal body. I want to stay healthy, not have to take any medication (like statins) and to maintain a stable weight. I also want to feel better about how my clothes fit and how I look. Even losing 15 pounds, which is my goal, I would still be 25 pounds heavier than my past average weight. As long as I am healthy, I can let go of that and work on being content where I am.

The fruit thing is not an issue for me…other than a few lower sugar fruits like strawberries, I really don’t like fruit all that much. And you can eat nuts, but in small quantities. Noom does ask if you have heart issues or diabetes (I don’t) so they probably tailor things for people with those issues. I had a few mini dark chocolate pretzels last night for a treat and it fit in. Tonight I had some trail mix.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> The big reason I am doing it is while i am 15 pounds over “normal” BMI, I also have borderline high cholesterol. Everything else health wise is great. I also know I need to eat healthier and more in line with my menopausal body. I want to stay healthy, not have to take any medication (like statins) and to maintain a stable weight. I also want to feel better about how my clothes fit and how I look. Even losing 15 pounds, which is my goal, I would still be 25 pounds heavier than my past average weight. As long as I am healthy, I can let go of that and work on being content where I am.
> 
> The fruit thing is not an issue for me…other than a few lower sugar fruits like strawberries, I really don’t like fruit all that much. And you can eat nuts, but in small quantities. Noom does ask if you have heart issues or diabetes (I don’t) so they probably tailor things for people with those issues. I had a few mini dark chocolate pretzels last night for a treat and it fit in.


Sounds good! The best thing for me when I lost weight was how much better my bra fit. I'm okay with my current weight but I wouldn't mind being 5 to 10 pounds lighter (probably not willing to do what it takes though.) It is a balancing act between enjoying life, which includes enjoying meals, and feeling good and healthy. 

I'm a long time past menopause and I doubt I'll ever be my old weight or size again. My biggest concern now is my waist size as I've read that is an indicator of health problems.

DH failed miserably at controlling his cholesterol through diet. Everything he normally eats is bad for him. Now he takes statins. Years ago he took vitamins (niacin) to control his cholesterol. I don't know why they didn't recommend that this time.


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> So there seems to be a few parts/elements. One is you log your food, water and exercise.
> Two is calorie restriction using a “red, yellow green” designation, with a focus on eating high water content/low calorie density foods. Red foods are things like simple carbs, nuts, oils, full fat fairy. Yellow are complex carbs, low fat dairy and lean meats. Green is fruits and veggies. You can eat as much green foods as you want. You have limits on red and yellow. There are no “forbidden foods” but portion control so it fits in is the key. They have some amazing sounding recipes with lots to work from.
> Three are daily segments that teach nutrition, behavioral changes, dealing with triggers like stress, motivation, etc. You can choose to work one on one with a coach or not….no extra cost. Mine reached out to me today, I am talking/messaging/whatever style communication for the first time tomorrow. I will keep you all posted. If you are interested, I can “refer” people who receive a free trial period and 20% off. So far I like it, but it’s only day 2. Biggest thing is sticking with it-ability until the changes become habit.


Interesting, thank you for the in depth information. Please keep us posted.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> After having gone low carb and being aware of my chances of developing diabetes, I never think of fruit as free foods. I also wouldn't think of nuts as being bad. When I was being stricter with low carb, walnuts and dark chocolate chips were my favorite snack. I'm interested in behavioral changes and dealing with triggers. I feel that so much of my own eating issues are due to habit, and breaking those habits is the challenge I need to do in order to keep my weight under control. Right now, I'm happily eating what I want in one meal a day and trying to not eat much the rest of the time.





whateve said:


> My biggest concern now is my waist size as I've read that is an indicator of health problems.



yes to all of this!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Sounds good! The best thing for me when I lost weight was how much better my bra fit. I'm okay with my current weight but I wouldn't mind being 5 to 10 pounds lighter (probably not willing to do what it takes though.) It is a balancing act between enjoying life, which includes enjoying meals, and feeling good and healthy.
> 
> I'm a long time past menopause and I doubt I'll ever be my old weight or size again. My biggest concern now is my waist size as I've read that is an indicator of health problems.
> 
> DH failed miserably at controlling his cholesterol through diet. Everything he normally eats is bad for him. Now he takes statins. Years ago he took vitamins (niacin) to control his cholesterol. I don't know why they didn't recommend that this time.


Did niacin work? I take a daily multivitamin. If it worked, was there a recommended dosage?


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Did niacin work? I take a daily multivitamin. If it worked, was there a recommended dosage?


It does work. I'm sure there is a recommended dosage. I don't remember. I'm sure you can google it or ask a doctor.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Grabbing a quick bite with this funky little bag.
> 
> View attachment 5119399


Oooh, did yours come with the charm? Or does PL sell them separately? Or someone else? It looks great.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thanks! It's called warm taupe, it is taupe with just a hint of lavender. Yes, the outside pocket fits my phone with lots of room to spare. I love outside pockets. The problem I have is that I get used to the layout and pockets of one bag, then I switch to another that doesn't have as many pockets and I have to adjust.


I know! That especially happens to me with bags that do/don't have an inside zipped pocket on the back of the bag, because that's where I put my car key. Then I'm frantically fishing around in the bottom of the bag, hysterical that I've lost my car key, and all the time it's safely in that pocket!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> The big reason I am doing it is while i am 15 pounds over “normal” BMI, I also have borderline high cholesterol. Everything else health wise is great. I also know I need to eat healthier and more in line with my menopausal body. I want to stay healthy, not have to take any medication (like statins) and to maintain a stable weight. I also want to feel better about how my clothes fit and how I look. Even losing 15 pounds, which is my goal, I would still be 25 pounds heavier than my past average weight. As long as I am healthy, I can let go of that and work on being content where I am.
> 
> The fruit thing is not an issue for me…other than a few lower sugar fruits like strawberries, I really don’t like fruit all that much. And you can eat nuts, but in small quantities. Noom does ask if you have heart issues or diabetes (I don’t) so they probably tailor things for people with those issues. I had a few mini dark chocolate pretzels last night for a treat and it fit in. Tonight I had some trail mix.
> 
> View attachment 5119603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119604


Best of luck with it!


----------



## americandreaming

I just ordered four pairs of shoes. I plan to return the two least liked pairs once they arrive and I can try them on. I've needed some good quality leather pumps and loafers for _years_ but procrastinated on researching and biting the bullet. It's part of my very slow process of curating a classic capsule wardrobe as I never put thought into the overall theme and style of how I present myself before. Right now, it's just an accumulation of various mostly gifted and handed down random clothing and shoes. I've got the classic sneakers in black and white and a few nice pairs of heels so this purchase should hopefully complete the set. 

I have lots of random pairs of shoes accumulated over the years that were given to me that no-one would buy from me or a charity shop and I'd feel bad throwing them away but at the same time they will just sit there untouched until something happens to them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Coke bottle sounds perfect! My DH sometimes likes to tell me I'm fat. I think he only does it when I don't look fat, kind of as a joke. I'd die if he told me I'm ugly. Do you dish it back to your son?



Oh, I do! It often ends in long discussions- in English- about some psychology he picks up in the youtube videos he watches.... We are old parents and he gets away with a lot as long as it is halfway intelligent, but we sometimes have a rough tone - always lovingly- between each other.  I remind him he has to watch his language at school.


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> I just ordered four pairs of shoes. I plan to return the two least liked pairs once they arrive and I can try them on. I've needed some good quality leather pumps and loafers for _years_ but procrastinated on researching and biting the bullet. It's part of my very slow process of curating a classic capsule wardrobe as I never put thought into the overall theme and style of how I present myself before. Right now, it's just an accumulation of various mostly gifted and handed down random clothing and shoes. I've got the classic sneakers in black and white and a few nice pairs of heels so this purchase should hopefully complete the set.
> 
> I have lots of random pairs of shoes accumulated over the years that were given to me that no-one would buy from me or a charity shop and I'd feel bad throwing them away but at the same time they will just sit there untouched until something happens to them.


Good luck! I almost never order shoes unless I have already tried them on or I already know how the brand works for me. I usually have to try them on in the store. I won't wear them if they aren't comfortable and I have a hard to fit foot (narrow). I usually don't know how well a shoe is going to work for me until I have owned it for awhile. The last time we went to Las Vegas, I bought 3 pairs of shoes. I've been wearing one pair to death; the others not so much. I couldn't have predicted that when I bought them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Can I hold him while you smack him? I don't care if he's just a little kid… that's just plain nasty!!!



Oops, I put him in a bad light. He´s not nasty, he plays me. When you are a nerd with a long blond braid down your back and not sporty at al you don´t have a great standing at school. Home is his safe heaven. I´ve never had the impression he was out to hurt beyond infuriating me to test his boundaries. My daughter (the younger one) on the other hand has crossed the border more than once. Bad for all of them: I am a keen observer and not nearly as dumb as they sometimes think, so know where what is coming from and what the intentions are...


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I do! It often ends in long discussions- in English- about some psychology he picks up in the youtube videos he watches.... We are old parents and he gets away with a lot as long as it is halfway intelligent, but we sometimes have a rough tone - always lovingly- between each other.  I remind him he has to watch his language at school.


I have 3 children and I have a different relationship with each one. My son is the one that is the most challenging. I like that he has an opinion and isn't afraid of express it. Usually it is an educated opinion. I think it is great that he doesn't just blindly believe what he hears.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Sounds good! The best thing for me when I lost weight was how much better my bra fit. I'm okay with my current weight but I wouldn't mind being 5 to 10 pounds lighter (probably not willing to do what it takes though.) It is a balancing act between enjoying life, which includes enjoying meals, and feeling good and healthy.
> 
> I'm a long time past menopause and I doubt I'll ever be my old weight or size again. My biggest concern now is my waist size as I've read that is an indicator of health problems.
> 
> DH failed miserably at controlling his cholesterol through diet. Everything he normally eats is bad for him. Now he takes statins. Years ago he took vitamins (niacin) to control his cholesterol. I don't know why they didn't recommend that this time.



I certainly wouldn´t mind 10 Kilo less... but I totally lack discipline with eating, have never been a healthy eater. All I like is bad ....  I could live on pasta, cereal and sweets...  the way I am now is quite ok. I´ve never been skinny. I found an old leather skirt that was made to measure for me when I was 14 and it still fits. Can´t be that bad.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Good luck! I almost never order shoes unless I have already tried them on or I already know how the brand works for me. I usually have to try them on in the store. I won't wear them if they aren't comfortable and I have a hard to fit foot (narrow). I usually don't know how well a shoe is going to work for me until I have owned it for awhile. The last time we went to Las Vegas, I bought 3 pairs of shoes. I've been wearing one pair to death; the others not so much. I couldn't have predicted that when I bought them.



With shoes it´s really important for me to have tried them on and exactly know model x of brand y in size z is perfect for me. I buy most of my shoes preloved, preferrably from a professional seller that offers returns. At the moment I´d love to have a simple pair of black ballet flats...  I guess I´ll have to hit the actual shops to find a brand, model, size to fit me. Heels can be adjusted with pads, flats have to fit...


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oops, I put him in a bad light. He´s not nasty, he plays me. When you are a nerd with a long blond braid down your back and not sporty at al you don´t have a great standing at school. Home is his safe heaven. I´ve never had the impression he was out to hurt beyond infuriating me to test his boundaries. My daughter (the younger one) on the other hand has crossed the border more than once. Bad for all of them: I am a keen observer and not nearly as dumb as they sometimes think, so know where what is coming from and what the intentions are...


It sounds as though you know your children very well, and you are a GREAT Mom!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I have 3 children and I have a different relationship with each one. My son is the one that is the most challenging. I like that he has an opinion and isn't afraid of express it. Usually it is an educated opinion. *I think it is great that he doesn't just blindly believe what he hears.*


I wish more people were like your son! Great that you don't expect all three of your children to be cookie-cutter alike.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> It sounds as though you know your children very well, and you are a GREAT Mom!



Well, thanks! I´m trying to do my best. With the older 3 grown up and living in my hometown with/ near their Dad I´m left with my last one from my current relationship and try to not make the mistakes I made with the others...  
Tomorrow we´ll be on our way to visit my older 3. Can´t wait!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I was/am really lucky…my son and I have complimentary personalities. I genuinely LIKE my son. Plus he has a huge heart and a lot of empathy, great sense of humor. We tease each other, but know each others limits/sensitive spots. He has only crossed the line a few times but never on purpose, never to hurt me. As soon as he knew, he felt bad and never repeated it. He loves me a lot and seeing me hurt hurts him. And vice versa.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Oooh, did yours come with the charm? Or does PL sell them separately? Or someone else? It looks great.


They sell the tassels separately.


----------



## jblended

I'm _waaaay_ behind on the thread again...


JenJBS said:


> In the past I've sold one bag to FP, but all others I've donated, or given away. This weekend I made my first direct sale, using Tradesy. Shipped it yesterday. I'm just hoping the buyer wasn't a scammer... I don't know how those of you who sell a lot of bags deal with the stress of maybe getting scammed... But this bag was just worth too much to give away, and I will be able to pay off some debt. It was my Antigona. I love the look of it, but the weight of the bag always bothered me. And I felt like I had to baby it. Plus, it was more fitting for my dream life than my real life... With the huge discount I got it on, I'll only lose maybe $50 from what I paid, even after all the Tradesy fees.
> 
> I have a few more bags that are going on the short list for consideration to be rehomed. I'm determined to only keep bags that I regularly use. No matter how much I love the look or 'dream' of a bag, if it doesn't work - and get used - in my current life, it needs to go. I didn't do much with that last year - which I'm fine with, since last year wasn't a good indication of 'normal use' for many bags. But now life is getting back towards normal, I need to pay attention to what bags I'm using, and what bags I'm not using; and edit my closet.
> 
> Ok. Done rambling now.


SO glad to see that you sold this one and did not donate it. I'm all about gifting bags that no longer work, but that HG beauty is unsuitable for gifting. It's too expensive, too unique, and simply too special to donate or gift (unless it's to a family member/ best friend who will understand her worth).
I understand it being a high-maintenance bag and, though it is my favourite in your collection, I'm so happy you had the revelation that it was not working for you and can now put that money to better use in paying off debts. 
Hope the new owner has been good and not caused any trouble. I would be stressed selling things of value online as well.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Until then I have to go with my son´s reassurance: don´t bother, you are too fat and too old for this skirt anyway...


 Your boy is certainly very cheeky! He knows exactly how to tease you in order to ensure you are paying attention to him! 


whateve said:


> Not a great picture but here is new bag I bought. It is Kate Spade.


I love the clean look of this bag. Very nice! 

Also, wanted to ask how your Brahmin bags are holding up. My mum has an older Brahmin from a couple of years ago (the Remy bag I think?) and the corner wear is significant (with 2 popped stitches). I'm wondering if that's standard for the brand because she's gentle with her bags so the level of wear is unexpected...


dcooney4 said:


> Grabbing a quick bite with this funky little bag.


There's something really cool about this rustic colour.


----------



## mariliz11

Challenge #2 and I’ve completed all June challenges  

A handmade beach bag by the sea - inspired by the Dior book tote


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> I'm _waaaay_ behind on the thread again...
> 
> SO glad to see that you sold this one and did not donate it. I'm all about gifting bags that no longer work, but that HG beauty is unsuitable for gifting. It's too expensive, too unique, and simply too special to donate or gift (unless it's to a family member/ best friend who will understand her worth).
> I understand it being a high-maintenance bag and, though it is my favourite in your collection, I'm so happy you had the revelation that it was not working for you and can now put that money to better use in paying off debts.
> Hope the new owner has been good and not caused any trouble. I would be stressed selling things of value online as well.



Hi! HUGS! Thank you for understanding! The USPS was delayed, and it should be delivered today. So hoping all goes well. This bag just cost me too much to donate it.


----------



## jblended

mariliz11 said:


> A handmade beach bag by the sea


Gorgeous! I adore handmade anything. Though I'm not sure which is prettier, the bag or the view! 


JenJBS said:


> Hi! HUGS! Thank you for understanding! The USPS was delayed, and it should be delivered today. So hoping all goes well. This bag just cost me too much to donate it.


Hi pocket friend!! -> Right back atcha!
There's no question that you did the right thing. It's not one of those pieces that could be donated even if you tried; for instance, I cannot see anyone at the DV shelter being able to use it given their circumstances, whereas a simple contemporary bag would be one they could utilize immediately. It's simply too unique and too expensive for your usual route of gifting or donating, and I think I can safely say that anyone in your shoes would have opted to sell this one. 
Hope the buyer is a sweetie and adores the bag as much as we all do on the forums.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> Good luck! I almost never order shoes unless I have already tried them on or I already know how the brand works for me. I usually have to try them on in the store. I won't wear them if they aren't comfortable and I have a hard to fit foot (narrow). I usually don't know how well a shoe is going to work for me until I have owned it for awhile. The last time we went to Las Vegas, I bought 3 pairs of shoes. I've been wearing one pair to death; the others not so much. I couldn't have predicted that when I bought them.





whateve said:


> I never could wear cheap shoes because of my narrow feet. Back when I was working, I had to buy shoes that came in super narrow widths and those were always more expensive. Even when I was a kid, my mom made sure we got fitted at a proper shoe store or Nordstrom because she developed bunions by not having properly fitted shoes. I think after I had kids, my feet widened a bit because now I can usually get away with medium width in a sneaker or boot. I haven't bought heels in years so I don't know about that. When I was wearing them, I had a terrible time finding pumps that worked. I only tried flats for a short time because those are almost impossible to find ones that fit me and are comfortable too. With sandals I have to buy a half size smaller and pick ones that allow you to tighten the straps over the toes.
> 
> Funny thing, even when I was first working I was a bit of a leather snob about my shoes.



Thanks!  

I have very small feet (US 4) so that's usually my difficulty when finding shoes.  Once I find something decent-looking in my size it tends to be fine.  I think it's because I've always opted for shoe comfort over appearance so even when young and in school I was happy to wear frumpy comfortable Clarks over the trendy shoes other girls rocked.  I'm also record-breakingly lazy so I get complacent in whichever go-to pair of leather/suede frumpy shoes for years and years until I look at them one day and they're so tired looking it snaps me into finally replacing them.

I'm super short too so I have the same problem with clothes.  I don't have the luxury of options because the priority is finding something that actually (1) fits; and (2) suits my body shape.  That adds to why I don't have a 'style'.  

However, now that I've picked my style/theme (classic, clean-cut neutrals) I can shop with proper and specific colours and styles in mind and not settle for anything just because it fits.  With a fully neutral wardrobe, I can also do what you and rock any bag with my outfits including my brightly coloured bags!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Gorgeous! I adore handmade anything. Though I'm not sure which is prettier, the bag or the view!
> 
> Hi pocket friend!! -> Right back atcha!
> There's no question that you did the right thing. It's not one of those pieces that could be donated even if you tried; for instance, I cannot see anyone at the DV shelter being able to use it given their circumstances, whereas a simple contemporary bag would be one they could utilize immediately. It's simply too unique and too expensive for your usual route of gifting or donating, and I think I can safely say that anyone in your shoes would have opted to sell this one.
> Hope the buyer is a sweetie and adores the bag as much as we all do on the forums.



So good to see you back! 
Thank you!    HUGS! Sadly true that someone in a DV shelter being in the right circumstances for an oil slick Antigona. It did need some babying, imo. Now wait a week to see if she does a return...


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> So good to see you back!
> Thank you!    HUGS! Sadly true that someone in a DV shelter being in the right circumstances for an oil slick Antigona. It did need some babying, imo. Now wait a week to see if she does a return...


Wait, it was your oil slick you sold? Aw, I love that bag!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I'm _waaaay_ behind on the thread again...
> 
> SO glad to see that you sold this one and did not donate it. I'm all about gifting bags that no longer work, but that HG beauty is unsuitable for gifting. It's too expensive, too unique, and simply too special to donate or gift (unless it's to a family member/ best friend who will understand her worth).
> I understand it being a high-maintenance bag and, though it is my favourite in your collection, I'm so happy you had the revelation that it was not working for you and can now put that money to better use in paying off debts.
> Hope the new owner has been good and not caused any trouble. I would be stressed selling things of value online as well.
> 
> Your boy is certainly very cheeky! He knows exactly how to tease you in order to ensure you are paying attention to him!
> 
> I love the clean look of this bag. Very nice!
> 
> Also, wanted to ask how your Brahmin bags are holding up. My mum has an older Brahmin from a couple of years ago (the Remy bag I think?) and the corner wear is significant (with 2 popped stitches). I'm wondering if that's standard for the brand because she's gentle with her bags so the level of wear is unexpected...
> 
> There's something really cool about this rustic colour.


My Brahmin bags are holding up fine but I'm not hard on my bags. I probably don't carry anything enough to get significant wear unless a bag is super delicate. I've gotten older Brahmins from thrifts - the standard smooth black leather with brown croc trim and those have generally been in pretty good condition. I can't remember ever having to repair the corners.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Wait, it was your oil slick you sold? Aw, I love that bag!



Yep. I loved the look and dream of it as well. But not the weight. And it just isn't right for my lifestyle now.


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have very small feet (US 4) so that's usually my difficulty when finding shoes.  Once I find something decent-looking in my size it tends to be fine.  I think it's because I've always opted for shoe comfort over appearance so even when young and in school I was happy to wear frumpy comfortable Clarks over the trendy shoes other girls rocked.  I'm also record-breakingly lazy so I get complacent in whichever go-to pair of leather/suede frumpy shoes for years and years until I look at them one day and they're so tired looking it snaps me into finally replacing them.
> 
> I'm super short too so I have the same problem with clothes.  I don't have the luxury of options because the priority is finding something that actually (1) fits; and (2) suits my body shape.  That adds to why I don't have a 'style'.
> 
> However, now that I've picked my style/theme (classic, clean-cut neutrals) I can shop with proper and specific colours and styles in mind and not settle for anything just because it fits.  With a fully neutral wardrobe, I can also do what you and rock any bag with my outfits including my brightly coloured bags!


I'm right on the border between petite and regular sizes so sometimes the petites are too short and the regulars are too long. I wear junior jeans even though I'm a senior citizen. I have one of every color of my favorite jeans from Hollister. It is easy, too easy, for me to find tops I like, which is why I have way too many.


----------



## jblended

americandreaming said:


> However, now that I've picked my style/theme (classic, clean-cut neutrals) I can shop with proper and specific colours and styles in mind and not settle for anything just because it fits. With a fully neutral wardrobe, I can also do what you and rock any bag with my outfits including my brightly coloured bags!


I love reading about how you're evolving your style. It's a fun journey to be on and I _love_ the direction you've taken (though, that is likely because I also wear neutrals and save the pop of colour for bags so it's easy for me to picture what you're describing). 


whateve said:


> My Brahmin bags are holding up fine but I'm not hard on my bags. I probably don't carry anything enough to get significant wear unless a bag is super delicate. I've gotten older Brahmins from thrifts - the standard smooth black leather with brown croc trim and those have generally been in pretty good condition. I can't remember ever having to repair the corners.


Thanks for your insight! Her's is the usual mock-crock from them, and she carries so little and is so gentle on her bags that the popped stitches were a surprise because there's never anything heavy in the bag.
I think it may be due to this particular style and the way the bag straps attach because that is where all the damage is. Perhaps the strap hooks are rubbing against the leather.
Still the bag is gorgeous and we're not easily put off by small issues like this, so it'll continue being used and enjoyed. My concern was that more stitches would come undone, but we'll cross that bridge _if_ we come to it.


whateve said:


> I wear junior jeans even though I'm a senior citizen.


I do this, too!  I shop from the boy's aged 13-15 sections, and everything fits better than the adult stuff does.  I also think junior's clothing (specifically from the boy's dept) is made of better quality cotton and lasts longer, not to mention it's often cheaper, so win-win-win! It's my favourite life hack!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I love reading about how you're evolving your style. It's a fun journey to be on and I _love_ the direction you've taken (though, that is likely because I also wear neutrals and save the pop of colour for bags so it's easy for me to picture what you're describing).
> 
> Thanks for your insight! Her's is the usual mock-crock from them, and she carries so little and is so gentle on her bags that the popped stitches were a surprise because there's never anything heavy in the bag.
> I think it may be due to this particular style and the way the bag straps attach because that is where all the damage is. Perhaps the strap hooks are rubbing against the leather.
> Still the bag is gorgeous and we're not easily put off by small issues like this, so it'll continue being used and enjoyed. My concern was that more stitches would come undone, but we'll cross that bridge _if_ we come to it.
> 
> I do this, too!  I shop from the boy's aged 13-15 sections, and everything fits better than the adult stuff does.  I also think junior's clothing (specifically from the boy's dept) is made of better quality cotton and lasts longer, not to mention it's often cheaper, so win-win-win! It's my favourite life hack!


The clothing is definitely cheaper!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm right on the border between petite and regular sizes so sometimes the petites are too short and the regulars are too long. I wear junior jeans even though I'm a senior citizen. I have one of every color of my favorite jeans from Hollister. It is easy, too easy, for me to find tops I like, which is why I have way too many.


I have the opposite problem. Regular pants are often to short but tall can be to long. I wonder is there even one person who does not have some kind of issue when shopping for clothes.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Kimbashop

mariliz11 said:


> Challenge #2 and I’ve completed all June challenges
> 
> A handmade beach bag by the sea - inspired by the Dior book tote
> View attachment 5120945


Beautiful. I love handmade bags and bags made from really small studios. This one looks like it holds a lot. What type of material is it?


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> I have the opposite problem. Regular pants are often to short but tall can be to long. I wonder is there even one person who does not have some kind of issue when shopping for clothes.


I wonder that too. I am tall but my length is in my torso and arms. My legs are actually an average inseam. A great example is the DVF wrap dress. I was so excited to own one that I ignore the fact that the waist sits too high on me, but it honestly isn’t that comfortable where the wrap belt sits on me. I often size up with the intention of having it altered. The problem is that I’m often too lazy to get alterations. I really wish I could sew.


----------



## mariliz11

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful. I love handmade bags and bags made from really small studios. This one looks like it holds a lot. What type of material is it?


Indeed it can hold a large beach towel plus  more! It’s like a thin but sturdy straw material


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I have the opposite problem. Regular pants are often to short but tall can be to long. I wonder is there even one person who does not have some kind of issue when shopping for clothes.


Amen!!! I have a more rectangular shape, even when I am super fit. While I hate the muffin top that can come with mid rise pants, at least they fit! High waist bottoms are cut  for women with more defined waists. I know they are popular now but I hope mid rise stays around!!!!!!


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Amen!!! I have a more rectangular shape, even when I am super fit. While I hate the muffin top that can come with mid rise pants, at least they fit! High waist bottoms are cut  for women with more defined waists. I know they are popular now but I hope mid rise stays around!!!!!!


I pray every night that it does  

No really, I have a similar problem. I am petite and have no hips, and I have a very short rise (is this what you call it?). High waisted jeans basically go up to my chest . I spent the 80s turning out the waist of trousers but mainly in skirts and funky tights...  I need mid rise pants for them to hit around the belly button.
I so much envy women with defined waists...

Which brings me to:



Kimbashop said:


> I wonder that too. I am tall but my length is in my torso and arms. My legs are actually an average inseam. A great example is the DVF wrap dress. I was so excited to own one that I ignore the fact that the waist sits too high on me, but it honestly isn’t that comfortable where the wrap belt sits on me. I often size up with the intention of having it altered. The problem is that I’m often too lazy to get alterations. I really wish I could sew.



A DVF wrap dress is probably the item of clothing that suits me the least. I look DREADFUL in the wretched things... No point altering anything, they are not for me.

I am really oppossed to statements like, wrap dresses are universally flattering, or, these are the perfect fit jeans... If it is the perfect fit for you, the chances are it is the worst fit for someone else... Just saying.


----------



## 880

doni said:


> I pray every night that it does
> 
> No really, I have a similar problem. I am petite and have no hips, and I have a very short rise (is this what you call it?). High waisted jeans basically go up to my chest . I spent the 80s turning out the waist of trousers but mainly in skirts and funky tights...  I need mid rise pants for them to hit around the belly button.
> I so much envy women with defined waists...
> 
> Which brings me to:
> 
> 
> 
> A DVF wrap dress is probably the item of clothing that suits me the least. I look DREADFUL in the wretched things... No point altering anything, they are not for me.
> 
> I am really oppossed to statements like, wrap dresses are universally flattering, or, these are the perfect fit jeans... If it is the perfect fit for you, the chances are it is the worst fit for someone else... Just saying.



i dislike the DVF wrap dress too. I’m too long waisted and big in the upper arm and shoulder, so everything rides up and then gaps. I like elastic waistbands and skirts bc they tend to fit most. Pants are a challenge. If you can, for pants, find a designer whose particular cut and style work for you stick to that. I am long waisted and rectangular, and I find that high waisted pants in certain cuts give me the illusion of a waist, and a bonus of the appearance of longer legs.

I also have really large calves, and some designers like  Brunello Cuchinelli just don’t have leg seam allowance to let out in certain models. i remind myself to sit down and wiggle around to ensure calf room. But, the more expensive the RTW, the more likely there is an in house tailor who will tweak the garment into a perfect fit. The best example fo this is Dior. They will literally deconstruct the garment and almost recut the pattern to fit your body. The most intransigent is Hermes. For leather RTW, like jackets and coats, they don’t have the capability or the authority on site to even shorten sleeves, and there is usually no seam allowance in their clothing if you are in between sizes.

for department store shopping, or the inexpensive TJ Maxx or H&M/Zara buys,  I generally need to size up in order for the garment to button at the waist and cross my fingers.. I don’t think you have to spend a lot to have clothes that fit, but if you have figure issues outside of the norm, it’s best to have a decently priced And competent local tailor.


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> I wonder that too. I am tall but my length is in my torso and arms. My legs are actually an average inseam. A great example is the DVF wrap dress. I was so excited to own one that I ignore the fact that the waist sits too high on me, but it honestly isn’t that comfortable where the wrap belt sits on me. I often size up with the intention of having it altered. The problem is that I’m often too lazy to get alterations. I really wish I could sew.


I have problems with dresses. I have a large cup size so for most dresses the waist sits too high. It seems like a majority of dresses are made with a higher than normal waist to begin with. 

Last year I was happy to find that a swimsuit I had ordered fit well, so I went back this year to get more but they aren't going to be in stock until the end of July!


----------



## More bags

Hello lovely shopping your bag and SLG collection folks 
We’re coming to the end of June! Are there any suggestions for July monthly challenges?


----------



## FizzyWater

BowieFan1971 said:


> Amen!!! I have a more rectangular shape, even when I am super fit. While I hate the muffin top that can come with mid rise pants, at least they fit! High waist bottoms are cut  for women with more defined waists. I know they are popular now but I hope mid rise stays around!!!!!!



My waist is not particularly defined right now - sob - but I still love high-waisted bottoms, because on me they're mid-rise.

It's funny that the usual term is long-waisted.  On me, the actual distance between the bottom of my rib cage and top of my pelvis is tiny, and that's my waist, right?  But no, all my height is in my pelvis and rib cage.  Ok, not all my height, that would be weird.  

Of all my self-criticisms, I don't think, until now, that "my pelvis is too long" is one I'd come up with before now.      But let's just say that I am so very very happy that low-rise bottoms aren't in style...


----------



## mariliz11

More bags said:


> Hello lovely shopping your bag and SLG collection folks
> We’re coming to the end of June! Are there any suggestions for July monthly challenges?


How about share your handmade/independent designer/small studio/local brand etc handbags? Maybe we can showcase beautiful bags and work that doesn't take as much credit as designer items?


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> How about share your handmade/independent designer/small studio/local brand etc handbags? Maybe we can showcase beautiful bags and work that doesn't take as much credit as designer items?


Love this idea.


----------



## BowieFan1971

FizzyWater said:


> My waist is not particularly defined right now - sob - but I still love high-waisted bottoms, because on me they're mid-rise.
> 
> It's funny that the usual term is long-waisted.  On me, the actual distance between the bottom of my rib cage and top of my pelvis is tiny, and that's my waist, right?  But no, all my height is in my pelvis and rib cage.  Ok, not all my height, that would be weird.
> 
> Of all my self-criticisms, I don't think, until now, that "my pelvis is too long" is one I'd come up with before now.      But let's just say that I am so very very happy that low-rise bottoms aren't in style...


Me too! They are guaranteed muffin top makers if you are anything less than skinny and/or never had a kid. Who needs to wear clothes designed to make you feel fat?


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I have problems with dresses. I have a large cup size so for most dresses the waist sits too high. It seems like a majority of dresses are made with a higher than normal waist to begin with.
> 
> Last year I was happy to find that a swimsuit I had ordered fit well, so I went back this year to get more but they aren't going to be in stock until the end of July!


Oh god, finding a swimsuit that fits ----- !!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Oh god, finding a swimsuit that fits ----- !!!


I don’t even wanna talk about swimsuits, bras or underwear…..


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> There's no question that you did the right thing. It's not one of those pieces that could be donated even if you tried; for instance,* I cannot see anyone at the DV shelter being able to use it given their circumstances, whereas a simple contemporary bag would be one they could utilize immediately. *It's simply too unique and too expensive for your usual route of gifting or donating, and I think I can safely say that anyone in your shoes would have opted to sell this one.
> Hope the buyer is a sweetie and adores the bag as much as we all do on the forums.


This is SUCH an excellent point! So insightful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

FizzyWater said:


> My waist is not particularly defined right now - sob - but I still love high-waisted bottoms, because on me they're mid-rise.
> 
> It's funny that the usual term is long-waisted.  On me, the actual distance between the bottom of my rib cage and top of my pelvis is tiny, and that's my waist, right?  But no, all my height is in my pelvis and rib cage.  Ok, not all my height, that would be weird.
> 
> Of all my self-criticisms, I don't think, until now, that "my pelvis is too long" is one I'd come up with before now.      But let's just say that I am so very very happy that low-rise bottoms aren't in style...


I think it depends on where you buy your high waisted bottoms. I have some that say high waisted but are still below my belly button. Being fairly short, I'm not long-waisted. In fact, I bought some mid-rise from the same store that fit exactly the same as the high rise. They also make super high rise so maybe that is more like what the rest of you are seeing in high rise pants.


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> Oh god, finding a swimsuit that fits ----- !!!


I know! I was in a mall a few weeks ago and there were very few for sale for my age group. The only department store was Macy's and the swimsuit section was pitifully small. I couldn't even find one I wanted to try on.

I'm tempted to order another brand but what are the chances it will fit?


----------



## jblended

mariliz11 said:


> How about share your handmade/independent designer/small studio/local brand etc handbags? Maybe we can showcase beautiful bags and work that doesn't take as much credit as designer items?


I *love* this! That would be a good chunk of my collection. I think I'd be able to show a few of my handmade bags (though I've previously showcased them in earlier threads so it might be boring). I'm really interested to see others' handmade beauties.

_____
It's not the end of the month yet but I'll go ahead and say that nothing has gone in or out of my collection, and I've barely had a chance to carry a bag. I miss using my stuff. 
I've been rotating between 6 bags for the majority of the year, and the original intention was to use them a little more before letting them all go, but I've found that I still love each of them so they're _still_ with me. 
One of them was badly worn so I attempted a bit of rehab on it before releasing it, and now it looks better than it did brand new because it's got a lovely patina, slouch and silky sheen.  Unfortunately, when handling it during the rehab, I realized that it still makes my heart go boom-boom, so I can't let go of it after all. I am the definition of a bag addict. 
As I'd realized a month or two ago, it's great to be in a position where I love my entire collection and I must stop feeling guilty about it, though I still aim to downsize further. I'm just not going to try to do that right now.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I *love* this! That would be a good chunk of my collection. I think I'd be able to show a few of my handmade bags (though I've previously showcased them in earlier threads so it might be boring). I'm really interested to see others' handmade beauties.
> 
> _____
> It's not the end of the month yet but I'll go ahead and say that nothing has gone in or out of my collection, and I've barely had a chance to carry a bag. I miss using my stuff.
> I've been rotating between 6 bags for the majority of the year, and the original intention was to use them a little more before letting them all go, but I've found that I still love each of them so they're _still_ with me.
> One of them was badly worn so I attempted a bit of rehab on it before releasing it, and now it looks better than it did brand new because it's got a lovely patina, slouch and silky sheen.  Unfortunately, when handling it during the rehab, I realized that it still makes my heart go boom-boom, so I can't let go of it after all. I am the definition of a bag addict.
> As I'd realized a month or two ago, it's great to be in a position where I love my entire collection and I must stop feeling guilty about it, though I still aim to downsize further. I'm just not going to try to do that right now.


If you love what you have there is no need to get rid of it. Do not feel guilty for what you have. You are helping people in other ways.


----------



## dcooney4

I did find a pale pink clutch for the wedding. It isn't really an evening bag but it is close enough to the shoe color to work. I did consider a gold bag I think vintage leather posted. The pink is a Tory Burch bag . While there I saw a black Tory Burch Thea Flat Wallet crossbody which I liked and went back and picked it up too. The pink DH picked up since it is for the wedding and not something I would normally buy. He said after the wedding if I am still not crazy about I could just sell it.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> If you love what you have there is no need to get rid of it. Do not feel guilty for what you have. You are helping people in other ways.


Thank you! I don't know why I always feel so greedy for having my collection. None of them are expensive really and I really do love them all. I need to get a grip because I'm constantly feeling guilt around it. I know it's silly; I must just enjoy what I've got and be grateful.


dcooney4 said:


> I did find a pale pink clutch for the wedding. It isn't really an evening bag but it is close enough to the shoe color to work. I did consider a gold bag I think vintage leather posted. The pink is a Tory Burch bag . While there I saw a black Tory Burch Thea Flat Wallet crossbody which I liked and went back and picked it up too. The pink DH picked up since it is for the wedding and not something I would normally buy. He said after the wedding if I am still not crazy about I could just sell it.


Congratulations! I can't wait to see them both! 
Btw, as I was getting caught up on the thread (I'm still slowly working my way through the pages I've missed) I saw your post of your new bucket bag. It's adorable! An excellent addition to your collection.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Thank you! I don't know why I always feel so greedy for having my collection. None of them are expensive really and I really do love them all. I need to get a grip because I'm constantly feeling guilt around it. I know it's silly; I must just enjoy what I've got and be grateful.
> 
> Congratulations! I can't wait to see them both!
> Btw, as I was getting caught up on the thread (I'm still slowly working my way through the pages I've missed) I saw your post of your new bucket bag. It's adorable! An excellent addition to your collection.


I feel guilt at times too, but if you love them and you fid not spend money you didn’t/don’t have, then rock and enjoy them!!!!! Too many other things to feel bad or guilty about!


----------



## BowieFan1971

In case anyone needs a laugh…

Today is my DH’s birthday, so my son (who is home on leave!) decided he wanted to make him some blueberry muffins for breakfast. My first time using my new oven. So he woke me up early so my DH didn’t wake up and…away we went! All I can say about the results are, bless out hearts….we meant well…

At least there is fresh coffee and they taste better than they look. He hasn’t gotten up yet, took the day off. Good thing it was a small batch recipe.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> I *love* this! That would be a good chunk of my collection. I think I'd be able to show a few of my handmade bags (though I've previously showcased them in earlier threads so it might be boring). I'm really interested to see others' handmade beauties.
> 
> _____
> It's not the end of the month yet but I'll go ahead and say that nothing has gone in or out of my collection, and I've barely had a chance to carry a bag. I miss using my stuff.
> I've been rotating between 6 bags for the majority of the year, and the original intention was to use them a little more before letting them all go, but I've found that I still love each of them so they're _still_ with me.
> One of them was badly worn so I attempted a bit of rehab on it before releasing it, and now it looks better than it did brand new because it's got a lovely patina, slouch and silky sheen.  Unfortunately, when handling it during the rehab, I realized that it still makes my heart go boom-boom, so I can't let go of it after all. I am the definition of a bag addict.
> As I'd realized a month or two ago, it's great to be in a position where I love my entire collection and I must stop feeling guilty about it, though I still aim to downsize further. I'm just not going to try to do that right now.


It sounds as though you're in a great place with your collection. If your bags could talk (and maybe they can???) I'm sure they'd say "Thank you for loving us!"


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I did find a pale pink clutch for the wedding. It isn't really an evening bag but it is close enough to the shoe color to work. I did consider a gold bag I think vintage leather posted. The pink is a Tory Burch bag . While there I saw a black Tory Burch Thea Flat Wallet crossbody which I liked and went back and picked it up too. The pink DH picked up since it is for the wedding and not something I would normally buy. He said after the wedding if I am still not crazy about I could just sell it.


The pink clutch sounds pretty! May we see?


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> In case anyone needs a laugh…
> 
> Today is my DH’s birthday, so my son (who is home on leave!) decided he wanted to make him some blueberry muffins for breakfast. My first time using my new oven. So he woke me up early so my DH didn’t wake up and…away we went! All I can say about the results are, bless out hearts….we meant well…
> 
> At least there is fresh coffee and they taste better than they look. He hasn’t gotten up yet, took the day off. Good thing it was a small batch recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123412


This cracked me up. But, as you say, you & your son meant well. 
If your DH closes his eyes (and he might… he'll be half asleep!) he won't even notice. He'll just taste the yum and the love.

Happy birthday to your DH! Does your family have any other plans today?


----------



## JenJBS

mariliz11 said:


> How about share your handmade/independent designer/small studio/local brand etc handbags? Maybe we can showcase beautiful bags and work that doesn't take as much credit as designer items?



Love this idea!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> This cracked me up. But, as you say, you & your son meant well.
> If your DH closes his eyes (and he might… he'll be half asleep!) he won't even notice. He'll just taste the yum and the love.
> 
> Happy birthday to your DH! Does your family have any other plans today?


We had plans to go to the lake…he wanted to waterski. But it’s pouring now and thunderstorms this afternoon. So that’s pushed to tomorrow and today looks like a trip to the movies, followed by his favorite dinner, cake (NOT baked by me ) and cards/presents. The texture of the muffins was absolutely bizarre, but the recipe was solid on taste. So I will try them again another time.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thank you! I don't know why I always feel so greedy for having my collection. None of them are expensive really and I really do love them all. I need to get a grip because I'm constantly feeling guilt around it. I know it's silly; I must just enjoy what I've got and be grateful.
> 
> Congratulations! I can't wait to see them both!
> Btw, as I was getting caught up on the thread (I'm still slowly working my way through the pages I've missed) I saw your post of your new bucket bag. It's adorable! An excellent addition to your collection.


Thanks I adore that Mulberry bag. So light and comfortable and cute to boot.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> The pink clutch sounds pretty! May we see?


I will take a quick shot when I get home later.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> The pink clutch sounds pretty! May we see?





I can tuck the chain inside or flip it to the back.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5123522
> 
> I can tuck the chain inside or flip it to the back.


Pretty color!


----------



## dcooney4

Here is the little black one and it comes with a separate card holder inside. The white part is Just cardboard. I will unwrap it when I get to wear it out. It’s perfect for going to dinner. I hate to say it but I think I like it better then my Gucci one. I will know for sure once I get to use it. I have my watercolor class today so a big tote will be used today.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Question…
Do you have something— a pair of shoes, item of clothing, handbag or accessory— that you almost didn’t buy because you thought it didn’t fit right/color/style suitability/usefulness that you have worn almost to death? I want pics!

Meet mine…I was convinced it was too “peasant-y” for me and was not worth the $20 because I would never wear it AND it is white (stain magnet!). Well, 7-8 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
years later, I still have it, has fit regardless of weight, any stain came right out and it is one of my comfiest shirts. It is a perfect summer shirt for hot days where I need to be covered up because I will be in the sun. The fact I almost didn’t buy it, that I was putting it back on the rack when my mom said to “just get it”, is a running joke with my mom to this day every time she sees me wear it. The tag got lost long ago, so I can’t replace it if it truly dies. Machine washable, hang dry, no iron, no maintenance.


----------



## americandreaming

Three of the four shoes I ordered arrived today.  

I love the blush coloured mules - gorgeous colour that looked even more beautiful in person, soft leather and very comfy.  Slightly loose but could stick an insole in.  

The black loafers are so stiff and the tongue and the back sides press into my feet.  Not sure whether I can return them because the tongue is now creased from trying them on and walking around a bit.  Not sure what to do.  Think I'll put some socks on and try to break them in a bit and hopefully they'll soften up and no longer dig into my feet.  Any advice as to returning/breaking them in?

Lastly, the plain black leather pumps were WAYYY too big to be a size three. There must have been some kind of mistake as I could stick three fingers down the back with my foot in. I immediately submitted the return for them.

I'm looking forward to my fourth pair, a soft black pair of loafers.

I'm very happy with the blush mules and they were the most inexpensive of the four!  Maybe I should've just gotten two pairs of them, one black and one blush, and called it a day.


----------



## BowieFan1971

americandreaming said:


> Three of the four shoes I ordered arrived today.
> 
> I love the blush coloured mules - gorgeous colour that looked even more beautiful in person, soft leather and very comfy.  Slightly loose but could stick an insole in.
> 
> The black loafers are so stiff and the tongue and the back sides press into my feet.  Not sure whether I can return them because the tongue is now creased from trying them on and walking around a bit.  Not sure what to do.  Think I'll put some socks on and try to break them in a bit and hopefully they'll soften up and no longer dig into my feet.  Any advice as to returning/breaking them in?
> 
> Lastly, the plain black leather pumps were WAYYY too big to be a size three. There must have been some kind of mistake as I could stick three fingers down the back with my foot in. I immediately submitted the return for them.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my fourth pair, a soft black pair of loafers.
> 
> I'm very happy with the blush mules and they were the most inexpensive of the four!  Maybe I should've just gotten two pairs of them, one black and one blush, and called it a day.


If I get/have shoes that are stiff in the heel, after applying some conditioning lotion/cream, I put each hand on either side of the top of the back and wavy wiggle back and forth it to break it in a bit. You could also do that for the tongue. For the sides and lower heel, press and roll to break up/soften the leather. That and the socks should help.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question…
> Do you have something— a pair of shoes, item of clothing, handbag or accessory— that you almost didn’t buy because you thought it didn’t fit right/color/style suitability/usefulness that you have worn almost to death? I want pics!
> 
> Meet mine…I was convinced it was too “peasant-y” for me and was not worth the $20 because I would never wear it AND it is white (stain magnet!). Well, 7-8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> years later, I still have it, has fit regardless of weight, any stain came right out and it is one of my comfiest shirts. It is a perfect summer shirt for hot days where I need to be covered up because I will be in the sun. The fact I almost didn’t buy it, that I was putting it back on the rack when my mom said to “just get it”, is a running joke with my mom to this day every time she sees me wear it. The tag got lost long ago, so I can’t replace it if it truly dies. Machine washable, hang dry, no iron, no maintenance.


Actually a very similar cut shirt. White with tiny pink and blue flowers. I was about to put it back because I thought it looked to sweet. Dh told me get that .  Have worn it in many different ways . It is cotton so it breathes even in hot weather.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> Actually a very similar cut shirt. White with tiny pink and blue flowers. I was about to put it back because I thought it looked to sweet. Dh told me get that .  Have worn it in many different ways . It is cotton so it breathes even in hot weather.


I have a silk charmeuse baseball jersey that i refused to try on initially and swore was not my style. And i never wore short sleeved sweaters. Also high waisted tapered pants. I thought they were too 1980’s. . And, yet, ive worn these there items nonstop, many times together since purchase. They’re my favorites. DH is very fond of telling me that they were his idea (which they were




@dcooney4, my eyes are going bad. I see an off white bag that seems super versatile, not blush 
@americandreaming, I use a diluted mix of rubbing alcohol and water to break in really stiff shoes but it’s a drastic measure ans can discolor the insides. depends on how dire the situation is and how much you want to make it work.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm right on the border between petite and regular sizes so sometimes the petites are too short and the regulars are too long. I wear junior jeans even though I'm a senior citizen. I have one of every color of my favorite jeans from Hollister. It is easy, too easy, for me to find tops I like, which is why I have way too many.


I sometimes buy my jeans from the teenage range, too. 15+ fits the same if not better than a ladies' size and costs less....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question…
> Do you have something— a pair of shoes, item of clothing, handbag or accessory— that you almost didn’t buy because you thought it didn’t fit right/color/style suitability/usefulness that you have worn almost to death? I want pics!
> 
> Meet mine…I was convinced it was too “peasant-y” for me and was not worth the $20 because I would never wear it AND it is white (stain magnet!). Well, 7-8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> years later, I still have it, has fit regardless of weight, any stain came right out and it is one of my comfiest shirts. It is a perfect summer shirt for hot days where I need to be covered up because I will be in the sun. The fact I almost didn’t buy it, that I was putting it back on the rack when my mom said to “just get it”, is a running joke with my mom to this day every time she sees me wear it. The tag got lost long ago, so I can’t replace it if it truly dies. Machine washable, hang dry, no iron, no maintenance.


Today I wore a black Donna Karan dress I was about to put back ob the rack in TK MAXX years ago and then my daughter said: "just get it!". I don't wear or often because it lives in my "civilisation" wardrobe in my tiny place in my parents' house, but everytime I put it on I feel very well dressed. It fits a treat!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I sometimes buy my jeans from the teenage range, too. 15+ fits the same if not better than a ladies' size and costs less....


I have fairly large feet yet I've been able to buy children's shoes that come in extended sizes cheaper than the adult version.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Me too! They are guaranteed muffin top makers if you are anything less than skinny and/or never had a kid. Who needs to wear clothes designed to make you feel fat?


I used to be the Queen of muffin tops when low rise jeans ab were fashionable unless I wore them indecently low which didn't do me any favours, eithers....   Haha....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

americandreaming said:


> Three of the four shoes I ordered arrived today.
> 
> I love the blush coloured mules - gorgeous colour that looked even more beautiful in person, soft leather and very comfy.  Slightly loose but could stick an insole in.
> 
> The black loafers are so stiff and the tongue and the back sides press into my feet.  Not sure whether I can return them because the tongue is now creased from trying them on and walking around a bit.  Not sure what to do.  Think I'll put some socks on and try to break them in a bit and hopefully they'll soften up and no longer dig into my feet.  Any advice as to returning/breaking them in?
> 
> Lastly, the plain black leather pumps were WAYYY too big to be a size three. There must have been some kind of mistake as I could stick three fingers down the back with my foot in. I immediately submitted the return for them.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my fourth pair, a soft black pair of loafers.
> 
> I'm very happy with the blush mules and they were the most inexpensive of the four!  Maybe I should've just gotten two pairs of them, one black and one blush, and called it a day.


What a shame about the stiff loafers! I'd really try to return them. What you descibe is trying them on at home and should be OK. In my experience shoes that hurt right away won't become comfy, no matter how much leather stretcher you apply.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I have fairly large feet yet I've been able to buy children's shoes that come in extended sizes cheaper than the adult version.


My daughter does this with her Nike trainers. It's more affordable and she gets slightly different designs.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5123522
> 
> I can tuck the chain inside or flip it to the back.


Love this! I'd call it "blush" rather than pink, and it seems to me that it would go with LOTS of outfits. At the wedding, for sure, but also afterwards. The chain strap threaded with leather is so elegant.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question…
> Do you have something— a pair of shoes, item of clothing, handbag or accessory— that you almost didn’t buy because you thought it didn’t fit right/color/style suitability/usefulness that you have worn almost to death? I want pics!
> 
> Meet mine…I was convinced it was too “peasant-y” for me and was not worth the $20 because I would never wear it AND it is white (stain magnet!). Well, 7-8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> years later, I still have it, has fit regardless of weight, any stain came right out and it is one of my comfiest shirts. It is a perfect summer shirt for hot days where I need to be covered up because I will be in the sun. The fact I almost didn’t buy it, that I was putting it back on the rack when my mom said to “just get it”, is a running joke with my mom to this day every time she sees me wear it. The tag got lost long ago, so I can’t replace it if it truly dies. Machine washable, hang dry, no iron, no maintenance.


Great question. I'll have to think about it, but I'm sure I've got something in that category! (Terrific top, by the way.)


----------



## More bags

mariliz11 said:


> How about share your handmade/independent designer/small studio/local brand etc handbags? Maybe we can showcase beautiful bags and work that doesn't take as much credit as designer items?


Fantastic idea!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Love this! I'd call it "blush" rather than pink, and it seems to me that it would go with LOTS of outfits. At the wedding, for sure, but also afterwards. The chain strap threaded with leather is so elegant.


Thank you! The few evening bags I did see would not fit my phone nor my reading glasses. I thought this was a good compromise.


----------



## dcooney4

I think I am ready to part with an Lv I never thought I would part with. Would you bring to consignment or sell yourself? I still like it but had to force myself to wear it recently. I realized I just hate bags that have a lot of vachetta. I have to be so careful . The bag is in better condition then any similar one on any resale site for its age. Just not sure how I want to let it go. Selling lv always makes me nervous.


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> I think I am ready to part with an Lv I never thought I would part with. Would you bring to consignment or sell yourself? I still like it but had to force myself to wear it recently. I realized I just hate bags that have a lot of vachetta. I have to be so careful . The bag is in better condition then any similar one on any resale site for its age. Just not sure how I want to let it go. Selling lv always makes me nervous.


I think listing is the better option, although buyers will always aim for the lowest price, at least you can set your threshold and negotiate as you wish


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> I think listing is the better option, although buyers will always aim for the lowest price, at least you can set your threshold and negotiate as you wish


I know you are right it is just a lot of work. I love being able to drop off at the consignment shop and be done. I would take a beating there as far as price. I will think on it a bit more.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I think I am ready to part with an Lv I never thought I would part with. Would you bring to consignment or sell yourself? I still like it but had to force myself to wear it recently. I realized I just hate bags that have a lot of vachetta. I have to be so careful . The bag is in better condition then any similar one on any resale site for its age. Just not sure how I want to let it go. Selling lv always makes me nervous.


Which one is it?


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Which one is it?


Petit Bucket


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Petit Bucket


That should sell really quickly if you list it unless you get ridiculous with the price.


----------



## behindtheseams

Just sold a beautiful Dior wallet on Poshmark! It was difficult to let go, but I haven't used it and I'd rather it go to someone who will.

Going to box it up and drop it off at the post office later today.

Updated stats (YTD):
Bags in: 1 (kept the Mulberry, returned the Longchamp)
Bags listed: 3
Bags out: 0

Accessories in: 1
Accessories listed: 4
Accessories out: 2

Clothes in: 0
Clothes listed: 0
Clothes out: 3

*Total in: 2
Total listed: 7
Total out: 5*


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I think I am ready to part with an Lv I never thought I would part with. Would you bring to consignment or sell yourself? I still like it but had to force myself to wear it recently. I realized I just hate bags that have a lot of vachetta. I have to be so careful . The bag is in better condition then any similar one on any resale site for its age. Just not sure how I want to let it go. Selling lv always makes me nervous.



I totally sympathize. I never thought I'd sell my HG, but I did. I'd say see what FashionPhile will offer you to buy it or consign it. If you like the offer, you can take it, if not, you can try selling it yourself. Good luck. IT is nerve wracking selling an expensive bag that you once loved.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> That should sell really quickly if you list it unless you get ridiculous with the price.


Unfortunately you have to ask for a higher price because people always request a discount.


----------



## dcooney4

behindtheseams said:


> Just sold a beautiful Dior wallet on Poshmark! It was difficult to let go, but I haven't used it and I'd rather it go to someone who will.
> 
> Going to box it up and drop it off at the post office later today.
> 
> Updated stats (YTD):
> Bags in: 1 (kept the Mulberry, returned the Longchamp)
> Bags listed: 3
> Bags out: 0
> 
> Accessories in: 1
> Accessories listed: 4
> Accessories out: 2
> 
> Clothes in: 0
> Clothes listed: 0
> Clothes out: 3
> 
> *Total in: 2
> Total listed: 7
> Total out: 5*


Congrats on the sale. Nice stats!


----------



## baghabitz34

My hot or cold bags:


	

		
			
		

		
	
These are both bags I typically carry in colder months but used this June.


----------



## 880

@Jereni, OT, but i saw your action pic with green bag and green Rothy’s On another thread. Not sure if you would have an opinion on the fit of Rothy’s.  I am between a b&C width (manolo heels are okay, but manolo flats are a little narrow) If i had to go up a whole size in the Rothy point, would i have to in the more rounded toe? Am debating whether to go up a half or full size. Thanks!
@dcooney4, good luck with selling your LV. I consign bc i feel its safer and easier and agree with @JenJBS that it cannot hurt to get a quote from fashionphile or other first


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

My favorite wristlet ever…holds everything you need for a hands free day! Turnlock pocket fits my phone, card case and keys, along with a lip balm/stick in the zip pocket.


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> *
> may stats*
> bags in 9
> bags out 0
> slgs in 2
> slgs out 0
> 
> *ytd*
> bags in 19
> bags out 1
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 2
> 
> *plan*
> two bags out
> ordered four (possibly five) bags and an slg which I will count on the month they come


*
june stats*
bags in 6
bags out 1
slgs in 0
slgs out 2

*ytd*
bags in 24
bags out 2
slgs in 3
slgs out 4

*plan*
Listed three bags and two slgs, possibly four more bags once in right shape.

*thoughts*
I didn't manage two bags out but I got two slgs out, at least.

After accepting pennies to get rid of bags and slgs, I decided to just price the new listings higher and leave them as is.  I'm reluctant so at least if they do sell, I'll receive a decent sum.  I also feel like I'll regret selling vintage full grain leather Coach bags, especially as there isn't much vintage Coach available in the uk.

I'm trying to keep focused on my new goal of speed dating and curating what I currently have as well as sticking to my wish list.  I veered off my wish list recently with a 9085 duffle which is very large on me as expected and will be one of the first I try out once I've had the time and weather to rehab it.

I'm thinking about selling my camel Court bag.  Unfortunately its beauty and classic-ness is just that and it doesn't suit me on comfort - it's too heavy and causes shoulder pain.  I haven't touched or thought about it other than to complain about its weight.  It was my first vintage Coach bag so it has sentimental value but my other bags have sentimental value and I can use them without pain.  My Ergo is my favourite everyday bag so I'll be hunting a camel one down.


----------



## BowieFan1971

americandreaming said:


> *june stats*
> bags in 6
> bags out 1
> slgs in 0
> slgs out 2
> 
> *ytd*
> bags in 24
> bags out 2
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 4
> 
> *plan*
> Listed three bags and two slgs, possibly four more bags once in right shape.
> 
> *thoughts*
> I didn't manage two bags out but I got two slgs out, at least.
> 
> After accepting pennies to get rid of bags and slgs, I decided to just price the new listings higher and leave them as is.  I'm reluctant so at least if they do sell, I'll receive a decent sum.  I also feel like I'll regret selling vintage full grain leather Coach bags, especially as there isn't much vintage Coach available in the uk.
> 
> I'm trying to keep focused on my new goal of speed dating and curating what I currently have as well as sticking to my wish list.  I veered off my wish list recently with a 9085 duffle which is very large on me as expected and will be one of the first I try out once I've had the time and weather to rehab it.
> 
> I'm thinking about selling my camel Court bag.  Unfortunately its beauty and classic-ness is just that and it doesn't suit me on comfort - it's too heavy and causes shoulder pain.  I haven't touched or thought about it other than to complain about its weight.  It was my first vintage Coach bag so it has sentimental value but my other bags have sentimental value and I can use them without pain.  My Ergo is my favourite everyday bag so I'll be hunting a camel one down.


Love the Court bag, especially in camel!!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

June
Bags In: 0
Bags out: 0
Accessories In: 0
Accessories Out:  10
Total out: 20

June YTD
Bags In: 0
Bags Out: 8
Accessories In: 5
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 76
Total out : 706



Falling a little short of my 2021 in 2021 monthly goals (I need to eliminate 168 items a month) but am hopeful for July (I count something as out when it physically leaves and goes to another person - no trash, donations or sales only. Didn’t make a donation run this month, so all my outs are sales or consignment)


----------



## whateve

June stats
0 bags out
1 bags in, ordered in May
3 slgs out
2 slgs in - one bag charm and one vintage coin purse

ytd
bags in 5
bags out 0
slgs in 7
slgs out 9


----------



## JenJBS

June Stats
Bags In: 1
Bags Out: 1

2021 Stats:
Bags In: 13
Bags Out: 10


----------



## jayohwhy

June stats
1 bag out (Chanel shopping tote)
1 bag in (large urban spirit backpack 
SLGs no change

YTD
1 bag out
2 bags in
SLGs no change


----------



## mariliz11

June May Stats
Bags in: 0 (1 received back from repairing)
Bags out: 1
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0

YTD stats
Bags in: 2
Bags out: 6
SLGs in: 2
SLGs out: 3

Maybe thinking of buying 1 more bag until December, hoping to sell off my remaining listings too


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> June
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out:  10
> Total out: 20
> 
> June YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 5
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 76
> Total out : 706
> 
> 
> 
> Falling a little short of my 2021 in 2021 monthly goals (I need to eliminate 168 items a month) but am hopeful for July (I count something as out when it physically leaves and goes to another person - no trash, donations or sales only. Didn’t make a donation run this month, so all my outs are sales or consignment)


Still great stats!


----------



## dcooney4

3 Bags in
1 bag out
2 slgs in
0 slgs out  though I did sell a passport holder  I painted ,but it wasn't counted in my wallets.
0 sport/travel bags in
1 sport/ travel bag out.

One of the bags I am counting in but is being made. I still have one I counted in May that has not arrived yet.


----------



## momasaurus

Great stats, everyone. And I like reading about plans and thoughts and goals. I'm in a rut.

June was good. I sold two scarves and only bought one. Leather stuff is holding steady.

I did use my barenia evelyne a lot - I have a few Etsy straps that give it some cheer, because I do not understand how H can sell it with such an ugly brown canvas strap! LOL.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Great stats, everyone. And I like reading about plans and thoughts and goals. I'm in a rut.
> 
> June was good. I sold two scarves and only bought one. Leather stuff is holding steady.
> 
> I did use my barenia evelyne a lot - I have a few Etsy straps that give it some cheer, because I do not understand how H can sell it with such an ugly brown canvas strap! LOL.


I am finding having a couple of extra straps makes it more fun and comfortable with some bags.


----------



## dcooney4

What do we want to do for challenges this month? We could do whatever country you are in wear a bag with one of the colors from your flag.


----------



## JenJBS

July is national ice cream month. For a non-purse challenge how about trying an ice cream flavor you've never tried before? It could be fun to hear what people think of new ice cream flavors.

It's also national blueberry month, so maybe a challenge to carry our blue bags 2 times each during the month?


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> July is national ice cream month. For a non-purse challenge how about trying an ice cream flavor you've never tried before? It could be fun to hear what people think of new ice cream flavors.
> 
> It's also national blueberry month, so maybe a challenge to carry our blue bags 2 times each during the month?


Love both of these ideas.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

I love the idea of custom made bags but I get so impatient. I have empty spots in my shelves I have to remember not to fill them because two are for the handmade bags coming, and three spots belong to bags at the consignment shop. That leaves me only two real open spaces available but it looks like so much more.


----------



## More bags

Happy Canada Day to our Canadian friends!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Happy Canada Day to our Canadian friends!


Yes Happy Canada Day !


----------



## jayohwhy

JenJBS said:


> July is national ice cream month. For a non-purse challenge how about trying an ice cream flavor you've never tried before? It could be fun to hear what people think of new ice cream flavors.
> 
> It's also national blueberry month, so maybe a challenge to carry our blue bags 2 times each during the month?



I fully endorse any challenge that lets me eat ice cream.


----------



## behindtheseams

The recent price increases for Chanel made me realize that I reached purse peace with that brand years ago. The last Chanel bag I bought was back in 2017/2018, and I haven't been interested in any of the brand's offerings since then.

Have you reached purse peace with specific brands?


----------



## BowieFan1971

behindtheseams said:


> The recent price increases for Chanel made me realize that I reached purse peace with that brand years ago. The last Chanel bag I bought was back in 2017/2018, and I haven't been interested in any of the brand's offerings since then.
> 
> Have you reached purse peace with specific brands?


LV…..love them, but have the ones I really want


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> What do we want to do for challenges this month? We could do whatever country you are in wear a bag with one of the colors from your flag.


I'll do this one as I usually wear red, white or blue for the 4th.


----------



## whateve

behindtheseams said:


> The recent price increases for Chanel made me realize that I reached purse peace with that brand years ago. The last Chanel bag I bought was back in 2017/2018, and I haven't been interested in any of the brand's offerings since then.
> 
> Have you reached purse peace with specific brands?


Maybe. I decided this year that I'm not ever going to buy a premium brand new without a discount. I may buy a Chanel slg but no bags. Last year I had the opportunity to get a Gucci disco for a great price but didn't, so now I doubt I'll ever get one as I can never bring myself to pay more for something after I missed out on a sale price. I think I'm happier with my contemporary brands and secondhand bags that are easy to get my money's worth out of.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'll do this one as I usually wear red, white or blue for the 4th.


Me too! Since we are from all different places I went with flags from all the different countries.


----------



## behindtheseams

BowieFan1971 said:


> LV…..love them, but have the ones I really want



 That's one brand I wish I reached purse peace with! Every time I think I'm done, LV comes out with something new that I love. Currently have my eye on a piece from the Wild at Heart collection (which is a polarizing one, even amongst LV fans).


----------



## behindtheseams

whateve said:


> Maybe. I decided this year that I'm not ever going to buy a premium brand new without a discount. I may buy a Chanel slg but no bags. Last year I had the opportunity to get a Gucci disco for a great price but didn't, so now I doubt I'll ever get one as I can never bring myself to pay more for something after I missed out on a sale price. I think I'm happier with my contemporary brands and secondhand bags that are easy to get my money's worth out of.


Bargain hunters unite! I generally won't buy a bag at full price if I can help it, although I have to admit that I've bought clothes and accessories before simply because the deal was too good to pass up. It's dangerous to live in NYC, the land of the sample sales. Fortunately, I'm getting better about not buying something just because it's heavily discounted.


----------



## whateve

behindtheseams said:


> Bargain hunters unite! I generally won't buy a bag at full price if I can help it, although I have to admit that I've bought clothes and accessories before simply because the deal was too good to pass up. It's dangerous to live in NYC, the land of the sample sales. Fortunately, I'm getting better about not buying something just because it's heavily discounted.


You are lucky/unlucky to live in NYC. The shopping where I live is limited. I shop online and when we travel. When I find something I want while traveling, I have to buy it then and there even if it isn't discounted. There have been many times when I was told it will go on sale tomorrow but I couldn't wait as I wouldn't be there.


----------



## behindtheseams

whateve said:


> You are lucky/unlucky to live in NYC. The shopping where I live is limited. I shop online and when we travel. When I find something I want while traveling, I have to buy it then and there even if it isn't discounted. There have been many times when I was told it will go on sale tomorrow but I couldn't wait as I wouldn't be there.


True, that's a good point. Do those items remind you of your adventures when you use them? If that's the case, then I think it's all worth it! I picked up a Faure le Page bag (at full price) in the Rue Cambon flagship during my last international trip, and it brings me so many good memories of my first time in Paris every time I bring it out.


----------



## BowieFan1971

behindtheseams said:


> That's one brand I wish I reached purse peace with! Every time I think I'm done, LV comes out with something new that I love. Currently have my eye on a piece from the Wild at Heart collection (which is a polarizing one, even amongst LV fans).


I like classic LV pieces, so new LV doesn’t really tempt me. About the only thing I would think about getting is a black Speedy 25 Empriente, but at that price point there I could get a preloved vintage Hermes.


----------



## JenJBS

My willingness to pay full price depends on whether or not I think the full price is fair or inflated. I have no problem paying full price for Polene, Aspinal of London, Behno, or Fount; because I think the designs, leather, and quality more than justify the price. I won't pay full price for a Hermes, Chanel or LV, since I think they ask far more than I feel the quality and leather justify (yes, I know millions of people would disagree with me). I'm not saying they aren't aren't excellent quality or leather - but I don't think any quality or leather can justify those prices. Rebecca Minkoff, Maison Margiela, Marc Jacobs, Mansur Gavriel, and Michael Kors are others I will not pay full price for. Bottega Veneta, Ferragamo, Balenciaga, The Row, Gucci, and Coach depend on the bag rather than the brand.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

behindtheseams said:


> True, that's a good point. Do those items remind you of your adventures when you use them? If that's the case, then I think it's all worth it! I picked up a Faure le Page bag (at full price) in the Rue Cambon flagship during my last international trip, and it brings me so many good memories of my first time in Paris every time I bring it out.


Some of them do!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> You are lucky/unlucky to live in NYC. The shopping where I live is limited. I shop online and when we travel. When I find something I want while traveling, I have to buy it then and there even if it isn't discounted. There have been many times when I was told it will go on sale tomorrow but I couldn't wait as I wouldn't be there.


This has happened to me too.


----------



## Jereni

880 said:


> @Jereni, OT, but i saw your action pic with green bag and green Rothy’s On another thread. Not sure if you would have an opinion on the fit of Rothy’s.  I am between a b&C width (manolo heels are okay, but manolo flats are a little narrow) If i had to go up a whole size in the Rothy point, would i have to in the more rounded toe? Am debating whether to go up a half or full size. Thanks!



Hey! Sorry for the delay, work has been owning me lately.

I find Rothys to be pretty true to size actually. I’m usually a 9.5, and that’s my size in Rothys in both the point and the round toe. In sandals or flipflops I often can get away with a size 9, but the Rothys size 9 was a tiny bit snug so I stuck with the 9.5s and have been very happy with them.

I have wide feet, and do fine in both the point and the round toe. My sister has narrow feet and I think she prefers the point.

Hope that helps! Can’t wait to hear what you think of them.


----------



## FizzyWater

Jereni said:


> Hey! Sorry for the delay, work has been owning me lately.
> 
> I find Rothys to be pretty true to size actually. I’m usually a 9.5, and that’s my size in Rothys in both the point and the round toe. In sandals or flipflops I often can get away with a size 9, but the Rothys size 9 was a tiny bit snug so I stuck with the 9.5s and have been very happy with them.
> 
> I have wide feet, and do fine in both the point and the round toe. My sister has narrow feet and I think she prefers the point.
> 
> Hope that helps! Can’t wait to hear what you think of them.



Thank you for your very complete answer!  I hadn't heard of them before, but the shoes are cute and the manufacturing process is impressive.  I now have a wishlist for my next US visit.


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> Hey! Sorry for the delay, work has been owning me lately.
> 
> I find Rothys to be pretty true to size actually. I’m usually a 9.5, and that’s my size in Rothys in both the point and the round toe. In sandals or flipflops I often can get away with a size 9, but the Rothys size 9 was a tiny bit snug so I stuck with the 9.5s and have been very happy with them.
> 
> I have wide feet, and do fine in both the point and the round toe. My sister has narrow feet and I think she prefers the point.
> 
> Hope that helps! Can’t wait to hear what you think of them.


Thanks so much! They have beautiful prints and your green pic was gorgeous!


----------



## FizzyWater

*June stats*
bags in 0
bags out 0
slgs in 0
slgs out 0

I've been admiring bags and slgs, but feeling pretty content with things as they are.  

I wanted to thank @whateve for recommending Mywalit.  A few years ago I was wandering Florence (planned trip with my mom, but she got sick so I was alone) and saw in a shop window the most beautiful blue wallet with every card slot a different color blue.  It was evening so the shop was closed, and I tried for hours (of precious touristy and gelato-eating time!) to find it the next day, and failed.  I bought a teal Piquadro wallet as a consolation prize, which only reminded me of the other wallet, and didn't wear well - it went out in this winter's purge.  Anyway, it must have been a Mywalit item, and when you mentioned it I immediately filled my online cart with allll their wallets, and then closed the window.  I'm really happy with the wallets I have now, and now I know where to find that super pretty one again, when I'm ready to shop!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

FizzyWater said:


> I wanted to thank @whateve for recommending Mywalit.  A few years ago I was wandering Florence (planned trip with my mom, but she got sick so I was alone) and saw in a shop window the most beautiful blue wallet with every card slot a different color blue.  It was evening so the shop was closed, and I tried for hours (of precious touristy and gelato-eating time!) to find it the next day, and failed.  I bought a teal Piquadro wallet as a consolation prize, which only reminded me of the other wallet, and didn't wear well - it went out in this winter's purge.  Anyway, it must have been a Mywalit item, and when you mentioned it I immediately filled my online cart with allll their wallets, and then closed the window.  I'm really happy with the wallets I have now, and now I know where to find that super pretty one again, when I'm ready to shop!



What a lovely story!  It reminds me of a life lesson which was very profound for me.  We were looking to buy a home, and I was agonizing over one for sale which in no way would have been a good choice for us, but that particular house spoke deeply to the part of me that wanted it because it was much larger and grander than anything I thought we would ever be able to afford.  The walk-in closet was bigger than the bedroom I grew up in; the garage was bigger than my entire childhood home.  I was talking to a wise friend about it, and she said something that just floored me.

Her: What is it about this house that means so much to you when you know it isn't a good choice?

Me: It symbolizes how hard we've worked to get educations and jobs beyond what we came from.

Her: Can't you just know that without having to buy the house?

Her words just knocked me on my butt.  It had never occurred to me that what I really valued was the *knowledge* that I could have something, not the actual possession of the thing.  I try to hold onto that revelation when I'm eyeing the next material object I imagine is going to affirm my worth to myself and the world.  I try to remind myself: isn't it enough just to know you *could* buy that, without actually having to buy it?

You have that same peace knowing you could have all the Mywalits in the world now that you know how to find them, but you're at peace with your current collection and don't have to buy any more.


----------



## whateve

FizzyWater said:


> *June stats*
> bags in 0
> bags out 0
> slgs in 0
> slgs out 0
> 
> I've been admiring bags and slgs, but feeling pretty content with things as they are.
> 
> I wanted to thank @whateve for recommending Mywalit.  A few years ago I was wandering Florence (planned trip with my mom, but she got sick so I was alone) and saw in a shop window the most beautiful blue wallet with every card slot a different color blue.  It was evening so the shop was closed, and I tried for hours (of precious touristy and gelato-eating time!) to find it the next day, and failed.  I bought a teal Piquadro wallet as a consolation prize, which only reminded me of the other wallet, and didn't wear well - it went out in this winter's purge.  Anyway, it must have been a Mywalit item, and when you mentioned it I immediately filled my online cart with allll their wallets, and then closed the window.  I'm really happy with the wallets I have now, and now I know where to find that super pretty one again, when I'm ready to shop!


You're welcome! Great job on resisting!


----------



## sherrylynn

Claudia Herzog said:


> What a lovely story!  It reminds me of a life lesson which was very profound for me.  We were looking to buy a home, and I was agonizing over one for sale which in no way would have been a good choice for us, but that particular house spoke deeply to the part of me that wanted it because it was much larger and grander than anything I thought we would ever be able to afford.  The walk-in closet was bigger than the bedroom I grew up in; the garage was bigger than my entire childhood home.  I was talking to a wise friend about it, and she said something that just floored me.
> 
> Her: What is it about this house that means so much to you when you know it isn't a good choice?
> 
> Me: It symbolizes how hard we've worked to get educations and jobs beyond what we came from.
> 
> Her: Can't you just know that without having to buy the house?
> 
> Her words just knocked me on my butt.  It had never occurred to me that what I really valued was the *knowledge* that I could have something, not the actual possession of the thing.  I try to hold onto that revelation when I'm eyeing the next material object I imagine is going to affirm my worth to myself and the world.  I try to remind myself: isn't it enough just to know you *could* buy that, without actually having to buy it?
> 
> You have that same peace knowing you could have all the Mywalits in the world now that you know how to find them, but you're at peace with your current collection and don't have to buy any more.


Love this idea! I'm so using this!


----------



## Jereni

FizzyWater said:


> Thank you for your very complete answer!  I hadn't heard of them before, but the shoes are cute and the manufacturing process is impressive.  I now have a wishlist for my next US visit.



Glad it was / hope it is useful! I’m a big fan of them. You can wash them and they pretty much come out good as new so basically they are a forever-shoe. Plus extremely flexible and comfortable.


----------



## 880

Claudia Herzog said:


> What a lovely story!  It reminds me of a life lesson which was very profound for me.  We were looking to buy a home, and I was agonizing over one for sale which in no way would have been a good choice for us, but that particular house spoke deeply to the part of me that wanted it because it was much larger and grander than anything I thought we would ever be able to afford.  The walk-in closet was bigger than the bedroom I grew up in; the garage was bigger than my entire childhood home.  I was talking to a wise friend about it, and she said something that just floored me.
> 
> Her: What is it about this house that means so much to you when you know it isn't a good choice?
> 
> Me: It symbolizes how hard we've worked to get educations and jobs beyond what we came from.
> 
> Her: Can't you just know that without having to buy the house?
> 
> Her words just knocked me on my butt.  It had never occurred to me that what I really valued was the *knowledge* that I could have something, not the actual possession of the thing.  I try to hold onto that revelation when I'm eyeing the next material object I imagine is going to affirm my worth to myself and the world.  I try to remind myself: isn't it enough just to know you *could* buy that, without actually having to buy it?
> 
> You have that same peace knowing you could have all the Mywalits in the world now that you know how to find them, but you're at peace with your current collection and don't have to buy any more.


I love this post!


----------



## Jereni

Claudia Herzog said:


> You have that same peace knowing you could have all the Mywalits in the world now that you know how to find them, but you're at peace with your current collection and don't have to buy any more.



So very wise and true. I’ve made many a handbag mistake because it was all about the hunt. Starting to get a little better. I will hunt and hunt but then just bookmark it when I find it and know it is ‘there.’


----------



## More bags

FizzyWater said:


> *June stats*
> bags in 0
> bags out 0
> slgs in 0
> slgs out 0
> 
> I've been admiring bags and slgs, but feeling pretty content with things as they are.
> 
> I wanted to thank @whateve for recommending Mywalit.  A few years ago I was wandering Florence (planned trip with my mom, but she got sick so I was alone) and saw in a shop window the most beautiful blue wallet with every card slot a different color blue.  It was evening so the shop was closed, and I tried for hours (of precious touristy and gelato-eating time!) to find it the next day, and failed.  I bought a teal Piquadro wallet as a consolation prize, which only reminded me of the other wallet, and didn't wear well - it went out in this winter's purge.  Anyway, it must have been a Mywalit item, and when you mentioned it I immediately filled my online cart with allll their wallets, and then closed the window.  I'm really happy with the wallets I have now, and now I know where to find that super pretty one again, when I'm ready to shop!


I love the mental imagery of filling your online cart and then closing the window, sounds exhilarating!


----------



## More bags

Claudia Herzog said:


> What a lovely story!  It reminds me of a life lesson which was very profound for me.  We were looking to buy a home, and I was agonizing over one for sale which in no way would have been a good choice for us, but that particular house spoke deeply to the part of me that wanted it because it was much larger and grander than anything I thought we would ever be able to afford.  The walk-in closet was bigger than the bedroom I grew up in; the garage was bigger than my entire childhood home.  I was talking to a wise friend about it, and she said something that just floored me.
> 
> Her: What is it about this house that means so much to you when you know it isn't a good choice?
> 
> Me: It symbolizes how hard we've worked to get educations and jobs beyond what we came from.
> 
> Her: Can't you just know that without having to buy the house?
> 
> Her words just knocked me on my butt.  It had never occurred to me that what I really valued was the *knowledge* that I could have something, not the actual possession of the thing.  I try to hold onto that revelation when I'm eyeing the next material object I imagine is going to affirm my worth to myself and the world.  I try to remind myself: isn't it enough just to know you *could* buy that, without actually having to buy it?
> 
> You have that same peace knowing you could have all the Mywalits in the world now that you know how to find them, but you're at peace with your current collection and don't have to buy any more.


Excellent story, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5123522
> 
> I can tuck the chain inside or flip it to the back.





dcooney4 said:


> Here is the little black one and it comes with a separate card holder inside. The white part is Just cardboard. I will unwrap it when I get to wear it out. It’s perfect for going to dinner. I hate to say it but I think I like it better then my Gucci one. I will know for sure once I get to use it. I have my watercolor class today so a big tote will be used today.


@dcooney4 I love your new bags, they look beautiful and are great additions to your collection.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> @dcooney4 I love your new bags, they look beautiful and are great additions to your collection.


Thank you so much.


----------



## dcooney4

It was raining today but went to a barbecue so I did a lazy version of red white and blue.


----------



## More bags

*July Shopping Your Closet Challenges*

*Handmade/Independent showcase* - share your handmade/independent designer/small studio/local brand etc. handbags. Showcase beautiful bags and work that doesn't take as much credit as designer items. Idea from @mariliz11
*Flag colours* - wear a bag with one of the colors from your flag, could be where you live now, your country of origin, etc. Idea from @dcooney4
*Blueberry Blast* - July is national blueberry month, wear your blue bags 2 times this month. Idea from @JenJBS
*Non purse challenge:* July is national ice cream month. Try an ice cream flavor you've never tried before and share your thoughts. Idea from @JenJBS


----------



## More bags

Happy Independence Day to our American friends!


----------



## More bags

@Vlad could you please unpin post #7180 and pin post #7758 when you get a chance? Please and thanks in advance.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I'm visiting my hometown at the moment and spending blissful time with my older children. 
I took my big black New Lock and am actually using it without fear or regrets. This feels really good!
There's an observation I'd like to share: even though my hometown and the bigger cities around it definetely belong to "civilisation" (stark contrast to the place I live) there aren't many designer handbags to be seen in the wild except for when you venture into the top notch areas. On the normal high streets it almost feels a bit weird to wear Dior.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I'm visiting my hometown at the moment and spending blissful time with my older children.
> I took my big black New Lock and am actually using it without fear or regrets. This feels really good!
> There's an observation I'd like to share: even though my hometown and the bigger cities around it definetely belong to "civilisation" (stark contrast to the place I live) there aren't many designer handbags to be seen in the wild except for when you venture into the top notch areas. On the normal high streets it almost feels a bit weird to wear Dior.


Funny thing is I now see LV, especially Neverfulls in Mono or DA, everywhere…the supermarket, Target, Home Depot… but anything else is a rare sighting. A token Chanel CF, but that’s about it. Seems to be LV or contemporary (esp Coach, MK or Tory Burch) around here.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I'm visiting my hometown at the moment and spending blissful time with my older children.
> I took my big black New Lock and am actually using it without fear or regrets. This feels really good!
> There's an observation I'd like to share: even though my hometown and the bigger cities around it definetely belong to "civilisation" (stark contrast to the place I live) there aren't many designer handbags to be seen in the wild except for when you venture into the top notch areas. On the normal high streets it almost feels a bit weird to wear Dior.


In my small town, it is mostly Michael Kors and Coach. I never see designer bags unless I go to the fanciest restaurant in town or travel to a big city.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Silly, but a testament pic to my long aqua nails. I let them grow until they broke, but they never did. I knew I had to cut them short today for an appointment with a client, so I painted them a color I usually wouldn’t but said what the heck. Yes, they are borderline much, but I love them. So bummed I have to cut them….


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I think I am ready to part with an Lv I never thought I would part with. Would you bring to consignment or sell yourself? I still like it but had to force myself to wear it recently. I realized I just hate bags that have a lot of vachetta. I have to be so careful . The bag is in better condition then any similar one on any resale site for its age. Just not sure how I want to let it go. Selling lv always makes me nervous.


Can you compromise and send it off to one of the consignment web sites?


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> July is national ice cream month. For a non-purse challenge how about trying an ice cream flavor you've never tried before? It could be fun to hear what people think of new ice cream flavors.
> 
> It's also national blueberry month, so maybe a challenge to carry our blue bags 2 times each during the month?


Great ideas! Or combine them: I wonder if anyone makes blueberry ice cream? 

But seriously… today I'll pull out a bag I haven't worn in ages: my Marc Jacobs Large Single in Bluette. I bought it back in 2014 when I heard a rumor (turned out to be true) that MJ was no longer going to make bags with quilting. The thick chain makes the bag a little heavy, but I love the color so I can't see parting with it.


----------



## ElainePG

behindtheseams said:


> The recent price increases for Chanel made me realize that I reached purse peace with that brand years ago. The last Chanel bag I bought was back in 2017/2018, and I haven't been interested in any of the brand's offerings since then.
> 
> Have you reached purse peace with specific brands?


I've reached purse peace with Marc Jacobs and Mulberry. Their brands have changed so much over the years… IMO, not for the better.


----------



## ElainePG

Claudia Herzog said:


> What a lovely story!  It reminds me of a life lesson which was very profound for me.  We were looking to buy a home, and I was agonizing over one for sale which in no way would have been a good choice for us, but that particular house spoke deeply to the part of me that wanted it because it was much larger and grander than anything I thought we would ever be able to afford.  The walk-in closet was bigger than the bedroom I grew up in; the garage was bigger than my entire childhood home.  I was talking to a wise friend about it, and she said something that just floored me.
> 
> Her: What is it about this house that means so much to you when you know it isn't a good choice?
> 
> Me: It symbolizes how hard we've worked to get educations and jobs beyond what we came from.
> 
> Her: Can't you just know that without having to buy the house?
> 
> Her words just knocked me on my butt.  It had never occurred to me that what I really valued was the *knowledge* that I could have something, not the actual possession of the thing.  I try to hold onto that revelation when I'm eyeing the next material object I imagine is going to affirm my worth to myself and the world.  I try to remind myself: isn't it enough just to know you *could* buy that, without actually having to buy it?
> 
> You have that same peace knowing you could have all the Mywalits in the world now that you know how to find them, but you're at peace with your current collection and don't have to buy any more.


What a thought-provoking story! Thank you.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Silly, but a testament pic to my long aqua nails. I let them grow until they broke, but they never did. I knew I had to cut them short today for an appointment with a client, so I painted them a color I usually wouldn’t but said what the heck. Yes, they are borderline much, but I love them. So bummed I have to cut them….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128440


LOVE this color!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I'm visiting my hometown at the moment and spending blissful time with my older children.
> I took my big black New Lock and am actually using it without fear or regrets. This feels really good!
> There's an observation I'd like to share: even though my hometown and the bigger cities around it definetely belong to "civilisation" (stark contrast to the place I live) there aren't many designer handbags to be seen in the wild except for when you venture into the top notch areas. On the normal high streets it almost feels a bit weird to wear Dior.


I love that your large New Lock is getting some showtime on your arm/shoulder. It is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Silly, but a testament pic to my long aqua nails. I let them grow until they broke, but they never did. I knew I had to cut them short today for an appointment with a client, so I painted them a color I usually wouldn’t but said what the heck. Yes, they are borderline much, but I love them. So bummed I have to cut them….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128440


So pretty!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Great ideas! Or combine them: I wonder if anyone makes blueberry ice cream?
> 
> But seriously… today I'll pull out a bag I haven't worn in ages: my Marc Jacobs Large Single in Bluette. I bought it back in 2014 when I heard a rumor (turned out to be true) that MJ was no longer going to make bags with quilting. The thick chain makes the bag a little heavy, but I love the color so I can't see parting with it.
> View attachment 5128473


Gorgeous blue Marc Jacobs bag, @ElainePG !


----------



## More bags

*June & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*

June Challenges
Storage - bags are stored on shelves filled with stuffing and in their dust bags, SLGs are stored in their dust bags in a drawer
Hot or cold - I wear my bags year-round. One bag that appears more fall/winter is my burgundy Coco Handle and I wore it three times in June, pic below

Bag rotation - 10 bags, no need for totes or WOCs/clutches in June
Exited 57 items - kids’ books, kids’ clothes, toys, electronics, bike donation
I was fortunate to begin a new job earlier this year (term position). Good fortune struck again and I was approached by another organization about an opportunity that is a better fit for my skills, and has growth potential.
I am enjoying looking at the Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag. 
*June 2021 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## More bags

July Challenge Blueberry Blast: wearing my blue bags @JenJBS
Here’s an archive pic of the bag I am carrying today, So Kelly.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *June & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> June Challenges
> Storage - bags are stored on shelves filled with stuffing and in their dust bags, SLGs are stored in their dust bags in a drawer
> Hot or cold - I wear my bags year-round. One bag that appears more fall/winter is my burgundy Coco Handle and I wore it three times in June, pic below
> 
> Bag rotation - 10 bags, no need for totes or WOCs/clutches in June
> Exited 57 items - kids’ books, kids’ clothes, toys, electronics, bike donation
> I was fortunate to begin a new job earlier this year (term position). Good fortune struck again and I was approached by another organization about an opportunity that is a better fit for my skills, and has growth potential.
> I am enjoying looking at the Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag.
> *June 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> View attachment 5128585


Great Stats and congrats on the job!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Great ideas! Or combine them: I wonder if anyone makes blueberry ice cream?
> 
> But seriously… today I'll pull out a bag I haven't worn in ages: my Marc Jacobs Large Single in Bluette. I bought it back in 2014 when I heard a rumor (turned out to be true) that MJ was no longer going to make bags with quilting. The thick chain makes the bag a little heavy, but I love the color so I can't see parting with it.
> View attachment 5128473


I love this! It reminds me of my Henri Bendel. I don't carry it much. I was so in love with it when I got it.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> *June & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> June Challenges
> Storage - bags are stored on shelves filled with stuffing and in their dust bags, SLGs are stored in their dust bags in a drawer
> Hot or cold - I wear my bags year-round. One bag that appears more fall/winter is my burgundy Coco Handle and I wore it three times in June, pic below
> 
> Bag rotation - 10 bags, no need for totes or WOCs/clutches in June
> Exited 57 items - kids’ books, kids’ clothes, toys, electronics, bike donation
> I was fortunate to begin a new job earlier this year (term position). Good fortune struck again and I was approached by another organization about an opportunity that is a better fit for my skills, and has growth potential.
> I am enjoying looking at the Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag.
> *June 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> View attachment 5128585



The color of that Chanel bag is extraordinary!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Funny thing is I now see LV, especially Neverfulls in Mono or DA, everywhere…the supermarket, Target, Home Depot… but anything else is a rare sighting. A token Chanel CF, but that’s about it. Seems to be LV or contemporary (esp Coach, MK or Tory Burch) around here.





whateve said:


> In my small town, it is mostly Michael Kors and Coach. I never see designer bags unless I go to the fanciest restaurant in town or travel to a big city.





More bags said:


> I love that your large New Lock is getting some showtime on your arm/shoulder. It is a gorgeous bag!



Another town for a little shopping today and another outing in for the New Lock.(Even with a simple floral 70ies dress and cheap flats it looks fine to me and feels great to wear.) 
I didn't spot any other designer bags in the wild except for one monogramme LV on a table at the one and only fancy cafe we passed. 
I very clearly noticed people (the shady variety I had not expected to find in this modest town) noticing my bag, though, unfortunately not in a good way, more like checking out whether there would be a chance I left it unattended for a moment. 

The town we visited today clearly has deteriorated since my last- pre covid- visit- in some way all places seem to have... 
Lots of closed shops, junk shops in places that formerly housed nice shops and quite a lot of shady people. (I'm trying not to judge, but sometimes my alarm bells just ring...)
My daughter's Kate Spade flew under the radar.


----------



## dcooney4

Can’t remember who suggested it , but I tried a new flavor of ice. Bourbon butter pecan and it was delicious.


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> Silly, but a testament pic to my long aqua nails. I let them grow until they broke, but they never did. I knew I had to cut them short today for an appointment with a client, so I painted them a color I usually wouldn’t but said what the heck. Yes, they are borderline much, but I love them. So bummed I have to cut them….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128440


I think they are lovely! This color looks perfect for Spring and early Summer!


ElainePG said:


> Great ideas! Or combine them: I wonder if anyone makes blueberry ice cream?
> 
> But seriously… today I'll pull out a bag I haven't worn in ages: my Marc Jacobs Large Single in Bluette. I bought it back in 2014 when I heard a rumor (turned out to be true) that MJ was no longer going to make bags with quilting. The thick chain makes the bag a little heavy, but I love the color so I can't see parting with it.
> View attachment 5128473


I miss the old Marc Jacobs!


----------



## Jereni

behindtheseams said:


> Have you reached purse peace with specific brands?



I think I’ve reached purse peace with Prada. I love my double zip tote but I don’t need another, and I haven’t seen anything I’ve liked from them in a very long time.

I’m also probably almost at purse peace with Proenza Schouler. I went from owning 6 earlier this year down to 2 and am very happy with the ‘downsizing.’ There’s one more I want and then that’ll be it.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Great Stats and congrats on the job!


Thank you dc! 


JenJBS said:


> The color of that Chanel bag is extraordinary!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I love this! It reminds me of my Henri Bendel. I don't carry it much. I was so in love with it when I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128679


Pretty colour and lovely quilting!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Great ideas! Or combine them: I wonder if anyone makes blueberry ice cream?
> 
> But seriously… today I'll pull out a bag I haven't worn in ages: my Marc Jacobs Large Single in Bluette. I bought it back in 2014 when I heard a rumor (turned out to be true) that MJ was no longer going to make bags with quilting. The thick chain makes the bag a little heavy, but I love the color so I can't see parting with it.
> View attachment 5128473


This is a beautiful bag and I love the chain/leather strap. I hope you can wear it, even if heavy.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Exited 57 items - kids’ books, kids’ clothes, toys, electronics, bike donation
> I was fortunate to begin a new job earlier this year (term position). Good fortune struck again and I was approached by another organization about an opportunity that is a better fit for my skills, and has growth potential.
> I am enjoying looking at the Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag.





More bags said:


> July Challenge Blueberry Blast: wearing my blue bags @JenJBS
> Here’s an archive pic of the bag I am carrying today, So Kelly.



congrats on your professional success, @More bags! I am so thrilled for you!

I also love your archive pic! I haven’t worn my favorite blue bags recently, so here is one of my archived pics (actually taken last summer by DH in one of the VCA rooms while I was in the rest room). He asked if this was an action shot 



@ElainePG, @dcooney4, blueberry and bourbon butter pecan ice cream flavors sound fabulous! Does anyone here own an expensive ice cream maker without the freezer inserts? I have the inexpensive kind, but my freezer never has enough room for me to chill the canister. So, I’m thinking about whether the expensive maker is worth it. Of course, it may not be better for the diet lol.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> Does anyone here own an expensive ice cream maker without the freezer inserts? I have the inexpensive kind, but my freezer never has enough room for me to chill the canister. So, I’m thinking about whether the expensive maker is worth it. Of course, it may not be better for the diet lol.


I forget if your endo wants you to avoid fruits or not? Because if you can safely have fruits, then do what I do and ditch the fancy ice creams makers all together!  I just stick frozen bananas into my food processor and whizz for a few moments, which results in the most amazing soft serve. You can add cacao powder or different fruit to make other flavours.
My friend makes ice cream by whipping frozen coconut cream with some sweetener using a handheld blender (she isn't allowed carbs so this is her alternative). It looks and has the same texture as proper ice cream as I recall. I've been meaning to try it myself but haven't had a chance.


----------



## jblended

Loving everyone's blue bags! Blue is my favourite colour and my mood is always lifted at the sight of a happy blue bag!


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> I forget if your endo wants you to avoid fruits or not? Because if you can safely have fruits, then do what I do and ditch the fancy ice creams makers all together!  I just stick frozen bananas into my food processor and whizz for a few moments, which results in the most amazing soft serve. You can add cacao powder or different fruit to make other flavours.
> My friend makes ice cream by whipping frozen coconut cream with some sweetener using a handheld blender (she isn't allowed carbs so this is her alternative). It looks and has the same texture as proper ice cream as I recall. I've been meaning to try it myself but haven't had a chance.


What a great idea!
(digging through the pantry to find a can of coconut cream....)


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *June & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> June Challenges
> Storage - bags are stored on shelves filled with stuffing and in their dust bags, SLGs are stored in their dust bags in a drawer
> Hot or cold - I wear my bags year-round. One bag that appears more fall/winter is my burgundy Coco Handle and I wore it three times in June, pic below
> 
> Bag rotation - 10 bags, no need for totes or WOCs/clutches in June
> Exited 57 items - kids’ books, kids’ clothes, toys, electronics, bike donation
> I was fortunate to begin a new job earlier this year (term position). Good fortune struck again and I was approached by another organization about an opportunity that is a better fit for my skills, and has growth potential.
> I am enjoying looking at the Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag.
> *June 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> View attachment 5128585





More bags said:


> July Challenge Blueberry Blast: wearing my blue bags @JenJBS
> Here’s an archive pic of the bag I am carrying today, So Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5128616


these are both so BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

I'm late with my July stats, but I had a good excuse!

Bags in/out - 0
Scarves in/out - 4 in, 0 out. Sigh... I just can't resist!! 1 = Ex Libris cotton stole (I think this will be great for sitting outside), a men's cashmere/silk 140 in a great navy cw, 1 90cm, and one of the Hermes/Liberty of London cotton gavs. 
I still have a few listed, but nothin's happening. I did have a ridiculous offer on my Sabina Savage scarf, but I just ignored it. 

I posted pictures of my bag storage system, a few of my bags in the wild, and I did carry one 'wintery' bag - the Dior Lady in black.
Carried a total of 10 different bags, and learned that I like to carry my Vespa on days I'm feeling boho-ish, and the Lederer for dressier summer looks. 

I finished Love Sucks (Tails from the Alpha Art Gallery), and started on Love Lies from the same series - they are slightly silly and easy to read. Still reading Anna Karenina, but I should be able to finish it this month,  then I'm starting Brideshead Revisisted.


----------



## 880

Cookiefiend said:


> What a great idea!
> (digging through the pantry to find a can of coconut cream....)


If I sorted my pantry like I was supposed to do in the January ? challenge, I could find the canned coconut!

Is love sucks basically the same theme as Anna Karenina except shorter and without throwing oneself on railroad tracks?

@jblended, I love banana ’ice cream’ and the doctor thinks bananas are the diet devil, but I didn’t give her the option of butter pecan or Van Luewen (so? ) snickerdoodle ice cream

i just remembered a Thomas Keller inspired easy trick for magic shell - melt chocolate and coconut oil together in the microwave, then pour ove rice cream. Voila magic shell


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> If I sorted my pantry like I was supposed to do in the January ? challenge, I could find the canned coconut!
> 
> Is love sucks basically the same theme as Anna Karenina except shorter and without throwing oneself on railroad tracks?
> 
> @jblended, I love banana ’ice cream’ and the doctor thinks bananas are the diet devil, but I didn’t give her the option of butter pecan or Van Luewen (so? ) snickerdoodle ice cream


No, it's a Werewolf Bodice Buster... very silly!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Carrying the navy Dalvy today


----------



## dcooney4

Here is the handmade Go Forth Goods Small Avery Tote in Saddle. They are made in Georgia and come with a card that says who made it. It has two inside pockets and a key leash. The leather is super thick with a suede interior. It is however a bit heavier then expected, but still ever so slightly under 2 pounds.


----------



## jblended

Going to make sure I participate in the Blueberry Blast challenge. I've pulled 4 of my blue bags to use this month. 
Mini backpack and MJ gotham are in their original blue colour. The metallic and the colour blocked are the ones I painted last year.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> congrats on your professional success, @More bags! I am so thrilled for you!
> 
> I also love your archive pic! I haven’t worn my favorite blue bags recently, so here is one of my archived pics (actually taken last summer by DH while I was in the rest room at VCA). He asked if this was an action shot
> View attachment 5129208


Thank you for your kind words @880 ! 
Your Fringe Shoulder Kelly looks fabulous in this pic. What a glamorous rest room!


Cookiefiend said:


> these are both so BEAUTIFUL!!


Thanks dear Cookie! 


Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying the navy Dalvy today
> View attachment 5129374


Your Dalvy is divine!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here is the handmade Go Forth Goods Small Avery Tote in Saddle. They are made in Georgia and come with a card that says who made it. It has two inside pockets and a key leash. The leather is super thick with a suede interior. It is however a bit heavier then expected, but still ever so slightly under 2 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 5129479
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129480


The leather looks positively chewy! 



jblended said:


> Going to make sure I participate in the Blueberry Blast challenge. I've pulled 4 of my blue bags to use this month.
> Mini backpack and MJ gotham are in their original blue colour. The metallic and the colour blocked are the ones I painted last year.
> 
> View attachment 5129785
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129786


Very happy looking blue bags. I remember your talented painting work last year. I like the colour blocked one, the blue pops against that shade of purple.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> Very happy looking blue bags. I remember your talented painting work last year. I like the colour blocked one, the blue pops against that shade of purple.


Thank you, you're too kind! I am thrilled with the way the colour blocking came out, too. Gorgeous little bag. 
I'm super excited to use these bags. I haven't touched any of them in a long time. I should also pull out my navy blue MJ natasha as I haven't used that one for ages either.
The one I absolutely must carry first is the mini-backpack. The leather is really thick and chewy, and it caved in on itself the last time I used it because the leather is so soft. It's fully stuffed in the photo, but looks really weird when unstuffed and smooshed.  I love it though; it's only around 8 inches high, yet it is very roomy.
I'm going to see if it is functional with inserts in it so that it can keep its shape better.
You know your life is a mess when you're putting _this_ much thought into a backpack and are truly excited about testing out bag inserts!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Here is the handmade Go Forth Goods Small Avery Tote in Saddle


I'm comparing this with the PLG bags you'd posted before, and whilst they're both gorgeous, somehow the PLG mini tote seems more... complete and polished (perhaps due to the outer pocket)? How do you like them side by side? I know both brands are well loved, so I'm really interested in your thoughts since you have handled them both.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I'm comparing this with the PLG bags you'd posted before, and whilst they're both gorgeous, somehow the PLG mini tote seems more... complete and polished (perhaps due to the outer pocket)? How do you like them side by side? I know both brands are well loved, so I'm really interested in your thoughts since you have handled them both.


I love your blue bags. The reason I tried the Go Forth Goods is that Portland Leather goods are no longer made just in Portland . They have a factory in Mexico . I wanted to try a smaller company . The quality on the Go Forth Goods is a bit better, but I adore the Portland leather Goods because the design of the mini and small tote is just the perfect size and weight for me. Yesterday I had to carry a super heavy bag loaded with art supplies and my shoulder was hurting from that , so I could not fairly test out the new GFG tote when it arrived . Most of my Portland Leather Goods bags have more structure due to the leathers I chose. With Go Forth Goods I decided to try a softer leather that would mold a bit to my body. They are different styles for sure. I have one other bag coming from them that is a burgundy pebbled camera type bag that zips closed . I ordered it the end of last month and already counted it as an in. If I get a chance I will take a picture of the small tote from PLG next to the GFG Small Avery Tote. I don't have the GFG mini because I am not getting rid of any of my PLG minis ,so it would need to be a color that I don't have already. You can get outside pockets on the GFG bags. I just chose not to.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I love your blue bags. The reason I tried the Go Forth Goods is that Portland Leather goods are no longer made just in Portland . They have a factory in Mexico . I wanted to try a smaller company . The quality on the Go Forth Goods is a bit better, but I adore the Portland leather Goods because the design of the mini and small tote is just the perfect size and weight for me. Yesterday I had to carry a super heavy bag loaded with art supplies and my shoulder was hurting from that , so I could not fairly test out the new GFG tote when it arrived . Most of my Portland Leather Goods bags have more structure due to the leathers I chose. With Go Forth Goods I decided to try a softer leather that would mold a bit to my body. They are different styles for sure. I have one other bag coming from them that is a burgundy pebbled camera type bag that zips closed . I ordered it the end of last month and already counted it as an in. If I get a chance I will take a picture of the small tote from PLG next to the GFG Small Avery Tote. I don't have the GFG mini because I am not getting rid of any of my PLG minis ,so it would need to be a color that I don't have already. You can get outside pockets on the GFG bags. I just chose not to.


Thank you so much for the thorough answer! You explained everything I was trying to figure out and more. 
I think both the PLG and GFG are gorgeous bags, and the GFG looks like it'll slouch and drape beautifully when carried!
The reason I asked was because I had previously thought that totes from both brands were near-identical so I was surprised that they look totally different (but that's my mistake; I always see people talking about both as though they are interchangeable, so I drew the wrong conclusion).
I love that you're supporting small companies and I can see how both types of totes would serve you well. I hope the weight of the GFG won't be an issue because it seems like it would be really easy to just grab-and-go.
Also, rather selfishly, I hope you'll share a pic of the camera bag when it arrives! I adore camera bags and they make up the majority of my collection, so it'll be awesome to see one from a brand I'm totally unfamiliar with (only if it's not too much trouble, of course).


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thank you so much for the thorough answer! You explained everything I was trying to figure out and more.
> I think both the PLG and GFG are gorgeous bags, and the GFG looks like it'll slouch and drape beautifully when carried!
> The reason I asked was because I had previously thought that totes from both brands were near-identical so I was surprised that they look totally different (but that's my mistake; I always see people talking about both as though they are interchangeable, so I drew the wrong conclusion).
> I love that you're supporting small companies and I can see how both types of totes would serve you well. I hope the weight of the GFG won't be an issue because it seems like it would be really easy to just grab-and-go.
> Also, rather selfishly, I hope you'll share a pic of the camera bag when it arrives! I adore camera bags and they make up the majority of my collection, so it'll be awesome to see one from a brand I'm totally unfamiliar with (only if it's not too much trouble, of course).


When it arrives I will be sure to take a picture. It will be a while as they are made to order . I added a back outside pocket to mine. So it will have a clean line from the front but easy access for my phone on the back.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is a quick side by side with my small Portland Leather Goods small zip top in honey.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm late with my July stats, but I had a good excuse!
> 
> Bags in/out - 0
> Scarves in/out - 4 in, 0 out. Sigh... I just can't resist!! 1 = Ex Libris cotton stole (I think this will be great for sitting outside), a men's cashmere/silk 140 in a great navy cw, 1 90cm, and one of the Hermes/Liberty of London cotton gavs.
> I still have a few listed, but nothin's happening. I did have a ridiculous offer on my Sabina Savage scarf, but I just ignored it.
> 
> I posted pictures of my bag storage system, a few of my bags in the wild, and I did carry one 'wintery' bag - the Dior Lady in black.
> Carried a total of 10 different bags, and learned that I like to carry my Vespa on days I'm feeling boho-ish, and the Lederer for dressier summer looks.
> 
> I finished Love Sucks (Tails from the Alpha Art Gallery), and started on Love Lies from the same series - they are slightly silly and easy to read. Still reading Anna Karenina, but I should be able to finish it this month,  then I'm starting Brideshead Revisisted.


Awesome stats. You are so good about carrying your bags! 10 different bags is great. I went to a wedding with 5 different events and even then I couldn't manage 10 bags in a month.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> If I sorted my pantry like I was supposed to do in the January ? challenge, I could find the canned coconut!
> 
> *Is love sucks basically the same theme as Anna Karenina except shorter and without throwing oneself on railroad tracks?*
> 
> @jblended, I love banana ’ice cream’ and the doctor thinks bananas are the diet devil, but I didn’t give her the option of butter pecan or Van Luewen (so? ) snickerdoodle ice cream
> 
> i just remembered a Thomas Keller inspired easy trick for magic shell - melt chocolate and coconut oil together in the microwave, then pour ove rice cream. Voila magic shell


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying the navy Dalvy today
> View attachment 5129374


OK you have inspired me! I will try to wear mine this month also. SOOOOOOOO beautiful.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I love your blue bags. The reason I tried the Go Forth Goods is that Portland Leather goods are no longer made just in Portland . They have a factory in Mexico . I wanted to try a smaller company . The quality on the Go Forth Goods is a bit better, but I adore the Portland leather Goods because the design of the mini and small tote is just the perfect size and weight for me. Yesterday I had to carry a super heavy bag loaded with art supplies and my shoulder was hurting from that , so I could not fairly test out the new GFG tote when it arrived . Most of my Portland Leather Goods bags have more structure due to the leathers I chose. With Go Forth Goods I decided to try a softer leather that would mold a bit to my body. They are different styles for sure. I have one other bag coming from them that is a burgundy pebbled camera type bag that zips closed . I ordered it the end of last month and already counted it as an in. If I get a chance I will take a picture of the small tote from PLG next to the GFG Small Avery Tote. I don't have the GFG mini because I am not getting rid of any of my PLG minis ,so it would need to be a color that I don't have already. You can get outside pockets on the GFG bags. I just chose not to.


Good to know. Thanks for all this.


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> Going to make sure I participate in the Blueberry Blast challenge. I've pulled 4 of my blue bags to use this month.
> Mini backpack and MJ gotham are in their original blue colour. The metallic and the colour blocked are the ones I painted last year.
> 
> View attachment 5129785
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129786



What gorgeous and cheerful blue bags these are!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> When it arrives I will be sure to take a picture. It will be a while as they are made to order . I added a back outside pocket to mine. So it will have a clean line from the front but easy access for my phone on the back.


Great idea to add the slip pocket. Hope it's perfect when it arrives.


dcooney4 said:


> Here is a quick side by side with my small Portland Leather Goods small zip top in honey.


Wow, you're quick! Thank you so much, this is super helpful! 
I love the look of them both!  The leather looks yummy on each of them!


Jereni said:


> What gorgeous and cheerful blue bags these are!


Thank you!


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> You know your life is a mess when you're putting _this_ much thought into a backpack and are truly excited about testing out bag inserts!


Nope, you are just one of us! 
@dcooney4, thanks for the side by side pic and the thorough description!
@momasaurus, so how many bags for the wedding? We need pics please


----------



## dcooney4

Trying to wear my blue bags.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Going to make sure I participate in the Blueberry Blast challenge. I've pulled 4 of my blue bags to use this month.
> Mini backpack and MJ gotham are in their original blue colour. The metallic and the colour blocked are the ones I painted last year.
> 
> View attachment 5129785
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129786



These are gorgeous bags!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Gorgeous blue Marc Jacobs bag, @ElainePG !


Thank you, my friend! I haven't worn it in over a year… it was such fun to have an excuse to pull it out. That's one of the things I love about this thread!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *June & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> June Challenges
> Storage - bags are stored on shelves filled with stuffing and in their dust bags, SLGs are stored in their dust bags in a drawer
> Hot or cold - I wear my bags year-round. One bag that appears more fall/winter is my burgundy Coco Handle and I wore it three times in June, pic below
> 
> Bag rotation - 10 bags, no need for totes or WOCs/clutches in June
> Exited 57 items - kids’ books, kids’ clothes, toys, electronics, bike donation
> I was fortunate to begin a new job earlier this year (term position). Good fortune struck again and I was approached by another organization about an opportunity that is a better fit for my skills, and has growth potential.
> I am enjoying looking at the Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag.
> *June 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> View attachment 5128585


That is SUCH great news about the job opportunity, especially if it is a better fit for your skills. Is it a sure thing, or are you still negotiating? Shall I send some white light your way?


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> July Challenge Blueberry Blast: wearing my blue bags @JenJBS
> Here’s an archive pic of the bag I am carrying today, So Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5128616


WOW! Do I spy wih my little eye a Jaguar Quetzal scarf?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> This is a beautiful bag and I love the chain/leather strap. I hope you can wear it, even if heavy.


Once I got it adjusted crossbody, it really wasn't bad. The leather in the center of the strap keeps it from being uber-heavy. It's been an embarrassingly long time since I carried it. Even just wearing it once, I fell back in love with it.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I love this! It reminds me of my Henri Bendel. I don't carry it much. I was so in love with it when I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128679


They do look kinda like "separated at birth," don't they? I love the wavy quilting on your Henri Bendel.


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> *Is love sucks basically the same theme as Anna Karenina except shorter and without throwing oneself on railroad tracks?*


That's the funniest thing I've heard all day! I'm sitting here giggling, and Mr. PG is giving me funny looks…


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying the navy Dalvy today
> View attachment 5129374


Your navy Dalvy is such an elegant bag. Is it easy to carry?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I love your blue bags. The reason I tried the Go Forth Goods is that *Portland Leather goods are no longer made just in Portland . They have a factory in Mexico *. I wanted to try a smaller company . The quality on the Go Forth Goods is a bit better, but I adore the Portland leather Goods because the design of the mini and small tote is just the perfect size and weight for me. Yesterday I had to carry a super heavy bag loaded with art supplies and my shoulder was hurting from that , so I could not fairly test out the new GFG tote when it arrived . Most of my Portland Leather Goods bags have more structure due to the leathers I chose. With Go Forth Goods I decided to try a softer leather that would mold a bit to my body. They are different styles for sure. *I have one other bag coming from them that is a burgundy pebbled camera type bag that zips closed* . I ordered it the end of last month and already counted it as an in. If I get a chance I will take a picture of the small tote from PLG next to the GFG Small Avery Tote. I don't have the GFG mini because I am not getting rid of any of my PLG minis ,so it would need to be a color that I don't have already. You can get outside pockets on the GFG bags. I just chose not to.


- I just noticed this about my PLG bag. I felt a little less than thrilled, only because I had assumed that the bags were being made in the U.S.A. so it seemed a bit misleading to me. I still love my bag, but didn't feel motivated to buy any more.
- I'll be interested to hear what you think of the zipped bag! Is it this one, with the outside pocket?








						AVERY LEATHER TOTE BAG WITH ZIPPER - MINI CROSSBODY DELUXE
					

The same great handmade leather tote bag as our other Avery leather Tote bags only smaller. The Mini Crossbody Avery Leather Tote is the perfect everyday bag.




					www.goforthgoods.com
				



I'm thinking about it in the black/saddle combination.


----------



## ElainePG

I've been on the Nordstrom site off & on all day, getting myself ready for the Anniversary Sale. Fortunately for my closet… and my credit card… I'm not at all inspired. I see one Rails shirt that might be cute for the fall, with a black tee & black jeans. And Mr. PG says he needs some new sweatpants. Yeah, I think we can manage that.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> That is SUCH great news about the job opportunity, especially if it is a better fit for your skills. Is it a sure thing, or are you still negotiating? Shall I send some white light your way?


Thanks so much for your kind words Elaine. It’s been negotiated, my requests accepted, and (digitally) signed on the dotted line. 


ElainePG said:


> WOW! Do I spy wih my little eye a Jaguar Quetzal scarf?


 You are so good at scarf ID! Yes, it’s a Jaguar Quetzal Cashmere Shawl, and my most frequently worn CSGM.


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> Nope, you are just one of us!


And I'm proud of it! 


JenJBS said:


> These are gorgeous bags!


Thank you!


More bags said:


> Thanks so much for your kind words Elaine. It’s been negotiated, my requests accepted, and (digitally) signed on the dotted line.


Congrats! 

_______

A funny little thing happened with one of my friends yesterday. She did a closet purge and kept only black clothing, shoes and accessories (scarves and bags). Everything else got donated- any coloured clothing, bags, shoes and all her jewellery is now gone. She has found her uniform.
As much as I love the idea of playing within a single colour- because there is variety to be found in cuts, textures, fabrics, and styles- I would struggle with an exclusively black head-to-toe look all of the time. Black is chic but I fear it will also be heavy if it's constant.
It's got me thinking...my own wardrobe has a lot of black, white, grey and blue, but I have pops of colour as well (usually a contrasting stitch or placket, coloured buttons on white shirts, coloured trims and zippers on trousers, and I certainly have lots of colourful bags), so whilst I have a uniform of sorts, mine is not as severe. I wonder if she will be able to express herself fully in just black. This will be an interesting experiment to watch.
Have any of you ever done anything like this?


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> And I'm proud of it!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> _______
> 
> A funny little thing happened with one of my friends yesterday. She did a closet purge and kept only black clothing, shoes and accessories (scarves and bags). Everything else got donated- any coloured clothing, bags, shoes and all her jewellery is now gone. She has found her uniform.
> As much as I love the idea of playing within a single colour- because there is variety to be found in cuts, textures, fabrics, and styles- I would struggle with an exclusively black head-to-toe look all of the time. Black is chic but I fear it will also be heavy if it's constant.
> It's got me thinking...my own wardrobe has a lot of black, white, grey and blue, but I have pops of colour as well (usually a contrasting stitch or placket, coloured buttons on white shirts, coloured trims and zippers on trousers, and I certainly have lots of colourful bags), so whilst I have a uniform of sorts, mine is not as severe. I wonder if she will be able to express herself fully in just black. This will be an interesting experiment to watch.
> Have any of you ever done anything like this?


I’ve never been courageous enough to toss everything out. What if you changed your mind Lol?  Like you, i do wear black quite a bit but I mix it with navy, grey, olive green and beige. Occasionally white. My bags tend to be neutrals with some dark metallic and some blue, and Natural fauve barenia is a bright pop of color for me.

Karl Lagerfeld limited his wardrobe palette to black and white for many years.

Decades ago, I seem to recall that he selected Yamamoto Or comme des garçons for black suits. Forgot if he wore white shirts with the Japanese designers or not.

blue bag challenge: an exchange with a fellow TPFer reminded me of this H JPG shoulder Birkin I, phw, which I pulled out of my closet to wear. It’s wide and shallow, so I don’t use it as much. But, the slouch of the leather and the depth combine to create a sort of arm rest


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> I’ve never been that courageous lol.
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld limited his wardrobe palette to black and white for many years.
> 
> Decades ago, I seem to recall that he selected Yamamoto Or comme des garçons for black suits. Forgot if he wore white shirts with the Japanese designers or not.


That's right! I hadn't thought of Karl but he did just that. I'd fail miserably. All black, all the time might make it look like I only go to funerals, and only black/white would make me look like a waitress or valet. I even have to be careful with jumpsuits because I look like a mechanic rather than looking stylish (this was especially true back in the day when I shaved my head).


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> - I just noticed this about my PLG bag. I felt a little less than thrilled, only because I had assumed that the bags were being made in the U.S.A. so it seemed a bit misleading to me. I still love my bag, but didn't feel motivated to buy any more.
> - I'll be interested to hear what you think of the zipped bag! Is it this one, with the outside pocket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVERY LEATHER TOTE BAG WITH ZIPPER - MINI CROSSBODY DELUXE
> 
> 
> The same great handmade leather tote bag as our other Avery leather Tote bags only smaller. The Mini Crossbody Avery Leather Tote is the perfect everyday bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goforthgoods.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about it in the black/saddle combination.


No it is the Sarah crossbody.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> And I'm proud of it!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> _______
> 
> A funny little thing happened with one of my friends yesterday. She did a closet purge and kept only black clothing, shoes and accessories (scarves and bags). Everything else got donated- any coloured clothing, bags, shoes and all her jewellery is now gone. She has found her uniform.
> As much as I love the idea of playing within a single colour- because there is variety to be found in cuts, textures, fabrics, and styles- I would struggle with an exclusively black head-to-toe look all of the time. Black is chic but I fear it will also be heavy if it's constant.
> It's got me thinking...my own wardrobe has a lot of black, white, grey and blue, but I have pops of colour as well (usually a contrasting stitch or placket, coloured buttons on white shirts, coloured trims and zippers on trousers, and I certainly have lots of colourful bags), so whilst I have a uniform of sorts, mine is not as severe. I wonder if she will be able to express herself fully in just black. This will be an interesting experiment to watch.
> Have any of you ever done anything like this?



I used to have more of a color “uniform” based around black and grey, but instead of tightening, i have expanded. I wear color every day, but only colors that flatter me and that I like. Because i had to wear all black every day to work, there is no way I would do it now. Plus it looks too severe against my face now. I do like to wear greys and navys instead of black…more flattering for me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Your navy Dalvy is such an elegant bag. Is it easy to carry?


It is ‘easy’ enough for a very structured bag. 
It’s hand or arm carry only, and the clasp is a bit of a nuisance - I usually carry it open. It’s a perfect size for the things I must carry, with a bit of room to spare.
It‘s a beautifully made, elegant bag, and I love it... so I’m willing to forgive its few flaws. 


jblended said:


> And I'm proud of it!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> _______
> 
> A funny little thing happened with one of my friends yesterday. She did a closet purge and kept only black clothing, shoes and accessories (scarves and bags). Everything else got donated- any coloured clothing, bags, shoes and all her jewellery is now gone. She has found her uniform.
> As much as I love the idea of playing within a single colour- because there is variety to be found in cuts, textures, fabrics, and styles- I would struggle with an exclusively black head-to-toe look all of the time. Black is chic but I fear it will also be heavy if it's constant.
> It's got me thinking...my own wardrobe has a lot of black, white, grey and blue, but I have pops of colour as well (usually a contrasting stitch or placket, coloured buttons on white shirts, coloured trims and zippers on trousers, and I certainly have lots of colourful bags), so whilst I have a uniform of sorts, mine is not as severe. I wonder if she will be able to express herself fully in just black. This will be an interesting experiment to watch.
> Have any of you ever done anything like this?


No… I couldn’t. I’d get bored in no time flat. 

(the only thing I’ve done similar is to get rid of all my interestingly colored or floral undergarments and gone with all nude because they can’t be seen under my clothing… boring as heck, but I was tired of never wearing the fun ones)


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> No it is the Sarah crossbody.


Oh, yes, I see. And then you added an outside pocket for your phone. I'll be curious to know how it works out!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> A funny little thing happened with one of my friends yesterday. She did a closet purge and kept only black clothing, shoes and accessories (scarves and bags). Everything else got donated- any coloured clothing, bags, shoes and all her jewellery is now gone. She has found her uniform.
> As much as I love the idea of playing within a single colour- because there is variety to be found in cuts, textures, fabrics, and styles- I would struggle with an exclusively black head-to-toe look all of the time. Black is chic but I fear it will also be heavy if it's constant.
> It's got me thinking...my own wardrobe has a lot of black, white, grey and blue, but I have pops of colour as well (usually a contrasting stitch or placket, coloured buttons on white shirts, coloured trims and zippers on trousers, and I certainly have lots of colourful bags), so whilst I have a uniform of sorts, mine is not as severe. I wonder if she will be able to express herself fully in just black. This will be an interesting experiment to watch.
> Have any of you ever done anything like this?


I'm enough of a New Yorker (though I've lived in California for 20 years!) that I gravitate toward black, but I'd never do all black all the time. I will say that I feel most like "myself" when I'm wearing black pants, a black tee, and a contrasting (but not super-bright) jacket. Or black jeans, a black long-sleeved sweater, and a contrasting (but not super-bright!) Hermès scarf.

Do we see a trend here?   

Whenever I go too "bright" in a purchase, like the hot pink cardigan that I bought on sale a few years ago (sales goggles, ugh), the item sits unworn in the closet and eventually gets donated.

So, to answer your question, no… but yes, sort of…


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yes, I see. And then you added an outside pocket for your phone. I'll be curious to know how it works out!


I added the pocket on the back so it keeps its clean line.


----------



## BowieFan1971

2 weeks on Noom….about 1200 calories a day, eating way more veggies and whole grains, not hungry, stating satisfied. Lost 8 pounds.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> And I'm proud of it!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> _______
> 
> A funny little thing happened with one of my friends yesterday. She did a closet purge and kept only black clothing, shoes and accessories (scarves and bags). Everything else got donated- any coloured clothing, bags, shoes and all her jewellery is now gone. She has found her uniform.
> As much as I love the idea of playing within a single colour- because there is variety to be found in cuts, textures, fabrics, and styles- I would struggle with an exclusively black head-to-toe look all of the time. Black is chic but I fear it will also be heavy if it's constant.
> It's got me thinking...my own wardrobe has a lot of black, white, grey and blue, but I have pops of colour as well (usually a contrasting stitch or placket, coloured buttons on white shirts, coloured trims and zippers on trousers, and I certainly have lots of colourful bags), so whilst I have a uniform of sorts, mine is not as severe. I wonder if she will be able to express herself fully in just black. This will be an interesting experiment to watch.
> Have any of you ever done anything like this?


I don't believe in a uniform. I see my clothes as expression of my personality and my mood. I have many moods so many different styles and colors. Wearing colors I love makes me happy.

I was just thinking about this the other day. While black can be chic, it is also a color that is pushed on people with the idea that it makes you look thinner. That is something I rebel against. I won't buy an all black swimsuit.

My daughter likes to say she only wears black and white, but I think that is just New York conformity. What if she finds something she likes in another color - is she going to avoid it just because it doesn't fit in with her uniform?


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> I’ve never been courageous enough to toss everything out. What if you changed your mind Lol?  Like you, i do wear black quite a bit but I mix it with navy, grey, olive green and beige. Occasionally white. My bags tend to be neutrals with some dark metallic and some blue, and Natural fauve barenia is a bright pop of color for me.
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld limited his wardrobe palette to black and white for many years.
> 
> Decades ago, I seem to recall that he selected Yamamoto Or comme des garçons for black suits. Forgot if he wore white shirts with the Japanese designers or not.


Lagerfeld was a caricature. He projected such a strong image that for him it made sense to keep to a certain look.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> 2 weeks on Noom….about 1200 calories a day, eating way more veggies and whole grains, not hungry, stating satisfied. Lost 8 pounds.


That's great! Are you close to your goal?


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> That's great! Are you close to your goal?


6 pounds away, might do another 5. Depends on how i feel when i get to 150. I want a sustainable weight and not have to buy all new clothes


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> 2 weeks on Noom….about 1200 calories a day, eating way more veggies and whole grains, not hungry, stating satisfied. Lost 8 pounds.



That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> 6 pounds away, might do another 5. Depends on how i feel when i get to 150. I want a sustainable weight and not have to buy all new clothes


That is fantastic!


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> A funny little thing happened with one of my friends yesterday. She did a closet purge and kept only black clothing, shoes and accessories (scarves and bags). Everything else got donated- any coloured clothing, bags, shoes and all her jewellery is now gone. She has found her uniform.
> As much as I love the idea of playing within a single colour- because there is variety to be found in cuts, textures, fabrics, and styles- I would struggle with an exclusively black head-to-toe look all of the time. Black is chic but I fear it will also be heavy if it's constant.
> It's got me thinking...my own wardrobe has a lot of black, white, grey and blue, but I have pops of colour as well (usually a contrasting stitch or placket, coloured buttons on white shirts, coloured trims and zippers on trousers, and I certainly have lots of colourful bags), so whilst I have a uniform of sorts, mine is not as severe. I wonder if she will be able to express herself fully in just black. This will be an interesting experiment to watch.
> Have any of you ever done anything like this?



Hahhahaha I could never, and the idea of this makes me wildly (and of course inappropriately) judge-y, LOL.

I have no defense - obviously everyone should wear what they like the best. But omg to me nothing but black is so boring.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> 2 weeks on Noom….about 1200 calories a day, eating way more veggies and whole grains, not hungry, stating satisfied. Lost 8 pounds.


Great that you've lost the weight without feeling hungry! Is the rest of your family eating the way they always do, so you're making 2 sets of meals? Or are they joining you?


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Great that you've lost the weight without feeling hungry! Is the rest of your family eating the way they always do, so you're making 2 sets of meals? Or are they joining you?


My son, who is almost finished his two weeks leave, has been on Noom since he arrived. My DH always eats whatever I cook, so the 3 of us have been eating the same dinners. My son and I eat breakfast and lunch together. They both loved a turkey and mushroom pot pie I made, as well as a lasagna made with eggplant layers instead of pasta. My fave breakfast has become a sliced hard boiled egg and sliced avocado on a piece of whole wheat toast with a dash of salt and pepper. Much healthier and as satisfying as my big bagel with two tablespoons of butter I used to eat.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> My son, who is almost finished his two weeks leave, has been on Noom since he arrived. My DH always eats whatever I cook, so the 3 of us have been eating the same dinners. My son and I eat breakfast and lunch together. They both loved a turkey and mushroom pot pie I made, as well as a lasagna made with eggplant layers instead of pasta. My fave breakfast has become a sliced hard boiled egg and sliced avocado on a piece of whole wheat toast with a dash of salt and pepper. Much healthier and as satisfying as my big bagel with two tablespoons of butter I used to eat.


You are welcome to join us in the weight loss thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2021-weight-loss-thread.1038329/


----------



## Vintage Leather

jblended said:


> And I'm proud of it!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> _______
> 
> A funny little thing happened with one of my friends yesterday. She did a closet purge and kept only black clothing, shoes and accessories (scarves and bags). Everything else got donated- any coloured clothing, bags, shoes and all her jewellery is now gone. She has found her uniform.
> As much as I love the idea of playing within a single colour- because there is variety to be found in cuts, textures, fabrics, and styles- I would struggle with an exclusively black head-to-toe look all of the time. Black is chic but I fear it will also be heavy if it's constant.
> It's got me thinking...my own wardrobe has a lot of black, white, grey and blue, but I have pops of colour as well (usually a contrasting stitch or placket, coloured buttons on white shirts, coloured trims and zippers on trousers, and I certainly have lots of colourful bags), so whilst I have a uniform of sorts, mine is not as severe. I wonder if she will be able to express herself fully in just black. This will be an interesting experiment to watch.
> Have any of you ever done anything like this?



I’m a fat lady of a certain age. And I am so bloody tired of people trying to make me disappear. 
You know what I mean, shortening my name, not seeing me when I am there. Not listening. And I realized I was doing it to myself. I wasn’t setting boundaries and all my darn clothes were black. 

So about 5 years ago, I got rid of it. All the black blazers, all the black pants and all the pants without real pockets. I kept  one LBD. But other than that - all gone.  I kept some black tanks. But I’m so fed up with the expectations that I’ll blend in with the corners of the room. 

My uniform is either a vintage inspired novelty print dress, or a full skirt in a fun print or bright color with a tank top. If I wear my LBD, it is with an Akris raw silk barbie-pink blazer, or a chanel pale pink tweed blazer. If it’s too hot for a blazer, I’ll add a Pucci scarf and a wide belt and heavy silver cuff bracelets

To answer your question, I can do a uniform. But I can’t do a black one. And I was a hardcore goth girl in my day. Besides, is there anything more annoying than trying to match blacks?

I have a capsule wardrobe with 55 items, not including accessories, and I’m darn colorful and noticeable.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m a fat lady of a certain age. And I am so bloody tired of people trying to make me disappear.
> You know what I mean, shortening my name, not seeing me when I am there. Not listening. And I realized I was doing it to myself. I wasn’t setting boundaries and all my darn clothes were black.
> 
> So about 5 years ago, I got rid of it. All the black blazers, all the black pants and all the pants without real pockets. I kept  one LBD. But other than that - all gone.  I kept some black tanks. But I’m so fed up with the expectations that I’ll blend in with the corners of the room.
> 
> My uniform is either a vintage inspired novelty print dress, or a full skirt in a fun print or bright color with a tank top. If I wear my LBD, it is with an Akris raw silk barbie-pink blazer, or a chanel pale pink tweed blazer. If it’s too hot for a blazer, I’ll add a Pucci scarf and a wide belt and heavy silver cuff bracelets
> 
> To answer your question, I can do a uniform. But I can’t do a black one. And I was a hardcore goth girl in my day. Besides, is there anything more annoying than trying to match blacks?
> 
> I have a capsule wardrobe with 55 items, not including accessories, and I’m darn colorful and noticeable.



I love this SO MUCH!!!!! No one should ever feel they need to fade into the background. The foreground needs all different colors, shapes snd sizes to stay relevant and interesting!


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m a fat lady of a certain age. And I am so bloody tired of people trying to make me disappear.
> You know what I mean, shortening my name, not seeing me when I am there. Not listening. And I realized I was doing it to myself. I wasn’t setting boundaries and all my darn clothes were black.
> 
> So about 5 years ago, I got rid of it. All the black blazers, all the black pants and all the pants without real pockets. I kept  one LBD. But other than that - all gone.  I kept some black tanks. But I’m so fed up with the expectations that I’ll blend in with the corners of the room.
> 
> My uniform is either a vintage inspired novelty print dress, or a full skirt in a fun print or bright color with a tank top. If I wear my LBD, it is with an Akris raw silk barbie-pink blazer, or a chanel pale pink tweed blazer. If it’s too hot for a blazer, I’ll add a Pucci scarf and a wide belt and heavy silver cuff bracelets
> 
> To answer your question, I can do a uniform. But I can’t do a black one. And I was a hardcore goth girl in my day. Besides, is there anything more annoying than trying to match blacks?
> 
> I have a capsule wardrobe with 55 items, not including accessories, and I’m darn colorful and noticeable.


Until it happens to you, you don't realize how older people are often marginalized. I remember when it first started happening to me. I would go shopping with my 20 something children and the sales people would fawn all over them, ignoring me, even when it became clear I was the one paying. 

Good for you! I always remember the quote, "When I am an old woman, I shall wear purple." One of the best things about being old is that I don't care what people think of me or how I look. I dress to please myself.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m a fat lady of a certain age. And I am so bloody tired of people trying to make me disappear.
> You know what I mean, shortening my name, not seeing me when I am there. Not listening. And I realized I was doing it to myself. I wasn’t setting boundaries and all my darn clothes were black.
> 
> So about 5 years ago, I got rid of it. All the black blazers, all the black pants and all the pants without real pockets. I kept  one LBD. But other than that - all gone.  I kept some black tanks. But I’m so fed up with the expectations that I’ll blend in with the corners of the room.
> 
> My uniform is either a vintage inspired novelty print dress, or a full skirt in a fun print or bright color with a tank top. If I wear my LBD, it is with an Akris raw silk barbie-pink blazer, or a chanel pale pink tweed blazer. If it’s too hot for a blazer, I’ll add a Pucci scarf and a wide belt and heavy silver cuff bracelets
> 
> To answer your question, I can do a uniform. But I can’t do a black one. And I was a hardcore goth girl in my day. Besides, is there anything more annoying than trying to match blacks?
> 
> I have a capsule wardrobe with 55 items, not including accessories, and I’m darn colorful and noticeable.


I love this.


----------



## jblended

I've loved hearing everyone's thoughts on colour and clothing 'uniforms'! Thank you all for sharing. I suspect my friend will find she needs to include colour at some point, but only time will tell. I'm not judging her choice and am happy that she's brave enough to experiment. It's been a fun thought experiment for me to run through as well.

@Vintage Leather LOVE your post! Thank you for sharing. I hadn't considered the fact that ageism comes into play in these subtle ways. It's brilliant to have my eyes opened! Thank you. 

@BowieFan1971 Congratulations on your success with the diet! 

@dcooney4 That camera bag looks great. I love the limited edition colours; the leather looks so lush! Great choice! I love all these new additions you've made over the past year or so.


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m a fat lady of a certain age. And I am so bloody tired of people trying to make me disappear.
> You know what I mean, shortening my name, not seeing me when I am there. Not listening. And I realized I was doing it to myself. I wasn’t setting boundaries and all my darn clothes were black.
> 
> So about 5 years ago, I got rid of it. All the black blazers, all the black pants and all the pants without real pockets. I kept  one LBD. But other than that - all gone.  I kept some black tanks. But I’m so fed up with the expectations that I’ll blend in with the corners of the room.
> 
> My uniform is either a vintage inspired novelty print dress, or a full skirt in a fun print or bright color with a tank top. If I wear my LBD, it is with an Akris raw silk barbie-pink blazer, or a chanel pale pink tweed blazer. If it’s too hot for a blazer, I’ll add a Pucci scarf and a wide belt and heavy silver cuff bracelets
> 
> To answer your question, I can do a uniform. But I can’t do a black one. And I was a hardcore goth girl in my day. Besides, is there anything more annoying than trying to match blacks?
> 
> I have a capsule wardrobe with 55 items, not including accessories, and I’m darn colorful and noticeable.


Yay~!!! I would love to see some of your outfits!
Also of a certain age, I often feel invisible. I am trying to find a balance between screaming and keeping silent (sartorially).


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Yay~!!! I would love to see some of your outfits!
> Also of a certain age, I often feel invisible. I am trying to find a balance between screaming and keeping silent (sartorially).


I kind of like not being looked at…out of the “rat race” of female “hotness.” It means I don’t have to play the game anymore, get judged for playing or not playing, or care about pleasing anyone but me because it doesn’t matter…guys see the greys and hear the age and I go off their radar completely. Women stop judging because I am no longer “competition.” Plus I am married now. Fine by me. Wear what I want, cut my hair like I want. Doesn’t mean I don’t care how I look, just means I only care about what I think about how I look. The looks I always liked that read too “old” look “just right” now.


----------



## americandreaming

As a younger woman I loved reading these recent posts on the acceptance of yourself, wearing whatever you want and no longer caring about looking 'hot' or fitting in!  I'm lucky in that I'm simply too lazy to care what people think of how I look so I've always just worn what was comfortable.  However this year I do want to put together a capsule wardrobe of neutrals and actually have a 'style'/uniform but will definitely keep any special bright colours in a drawer for the special days!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> My son, who is almost finished his two weeks leave, has been on Noom since he arrived. My DH always eats whatever I cook, so the 3 of us have been eating the same dinners. My son and I eat breakfast and lunch together. They both loved a turkey and mushroom pot pie I made, as well as a lasagna made with eggplant layers instead of pasta. My fave breakfast has become a sliced hard boiled egg and sliced avocado on a piece of whole wheat toast with a dash of salt and pepper. Much healthier and as satisfying as my big bagel with two tablespoons of butter I used to eat.


How great that the 3 of you are doing it together. 

And your breakfast sounds nummy!


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> 6 pounds away, might do another 5. Depends on how i feel when i get to 150. I want a sustainable weight and not have to buy all new clothes


Congratulations! Good for you! I wish I was motivated to drop 10 or 15. 



Vintage Leather said:


> I’m a fat lady of a certain age. And I am so bloody tired of people trying to make me disappear.
> You know what I mean, shortening my name, not seeing me when I am there. Not listening. And I realized I was doing it to myself. I wasn’t setting boundaries and all my darn clothes were black.
> 
> So about 5 years ago, I got rid of it. All the black blazers, all the black pants and all the pants without real pockets. I kept  one LBD. But other than that - all gone.  I kept some black tanks. But I’m so fed up with the expectations that I’ll blend in with the corners of the room.
> 
> My uniform is either a vintage inspired novelty print dress, or a full skirt in a fun print or bright color with a tank top. If I wear my LBD, it is with an Akris raw silk barbie-pink blazer, or a chanel pale pink tweed blazer. If it’s too hot for a blazer, I’ll add a Pucci scarf and a wide belt and heavy silver cuff bracelets
> 
> To answer your question, I can do a uniform. But I can’t do a black one. And I was a hardcore goth girl in my day. Besides, is there anything more annoying than trying to match blacks?
> 
> I have a capsule wardrobe with 55 items, not including accessories, and I’m darn colorful and noticeable.


I love this! Did you notice any change in how you are treated when you changed your wardrobe? 
I don't really have a uniform. Mostly just jeans and a nice top. I don't really try to dress appropriately for my age, but I also don’t want to look like I'm "off my medication!"


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> And I'm proud of it!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> _______
> 
> A funny little thing happened with one of my friends yesterday. She did a closet purge and kept only black clothing, shoes and accessories (scarves and bags). Everything else got donated- any coloured clothing, bags, shoes and all her jewellery is now gone. She has found her uniform.
> As much as I love the idea of playing within a single colour- because there is variety to be found in cuts, textures, fabrics, and styles- I would struggle with an exclusively black head-to-toe look all of the time. Black is chic but I fear it will also be heavy if it's constant.
> It's got me thinking...my own wardrobe has a lot of black, white, grey and blue, but I have pops of colour as well (usually a contrasting stitch or placket, coloured buttons on white shirts, coloured trims and zippers on trousers, and I certainly have lots of colourful bags), so whilst I have a uniform of sorts, mine is not as severe. I wonder if she will be able to express herself fully in just black. This will be an interesting experiment to watch.
> Have any of you ever done anything like this?



While my wardrobe isn´t all black- the vintage clothes I love sometimes are not!- I usually go for black. There are only few exceptions and they remain exceptions, experiments, items to be worn for occasions or special moods. Black is what I feel my best in. Didn´t Madonna once say something like `any colour but black makes you look huge like a sofa?´


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> 2 weeks on Noom….about 1200 calories a day, eating way more veggies and whole grains, not hungry, stating satisfied. Lost 8 pounds.


Congratulations! 
One day back home and already eating chocoloate... while away and doing a grocery shopping/cooking strike because I was on holidays there wasn´t anything in the cupboards to munch on thoughtlessly...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I kind of like not being looked at…out of the “rat race” of female “hotness.” It means I don’t have to play the game anymore, get judged for playing or not playing, or care about pleasing anyone but me because it doesn’t matter…guys see the greys and hear the age and I go off their radar completely. Women stop judging because I am no longer “competition.” Plus I am married now. Fine by me. Wear what I want, cut my hair like I want. Doesn’t mean I don’t care how I look, just means I only care about what I think about how I look. The looks I always liked that read too “old” look “just right” now.



Oh, I wished I could feel like you. Losing the spot in the rat race, losing the hotness, the f...ability hurts me more than I can explain. I see my pretty daughters in full bloom and feel like a total loss. My dear little boy and his well placed comments push me further. So I´m old now and no matter which effort I make I will never be hot again.


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> My uniform is either a vintage inspired novelty print dress, or a full skirt in a fun print or bright color with a tank top. If I wear my LBD, it is with an Akris raw silk barbie-pink blazer, or a chanel pale pink tweed blazer. If it’s too hot for a blazer, I’ll add a Pucci scarf and a wide belt and heavy silver cuff bracelets


I love this! ITA with @momasaurus and wish we could see pictures!

although, for me,  I also agree with @cowgirlsboots that I feel best in black, or midnight blue or some black equivalent 

the upside to growing older is something I learned from my grandmother:  bigger jewelry — base metal, silver, precious —  looks more natural, and gray hair can be stunningly beautiful

fifties, sixties is the new middle of life, so make the most of where you are now


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Finally: my June stats

*Bags in*: 1- a vintage black leather doctor bag in need of some tlc I simply couldn´t leave in the store when they told me it was 3 Euro
*Bags out*: 1- yihaaa!!!! I finally sold the Fendi Spy! I didn´t get as much as I had originally hoped for, but still more than the last potential buyer was willing to pay and I made a profit. 
*SLGs in*: 0
*SLGs out*: 0

No luck on the rest of my sales...


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I wished I could feel like you. Losing the spot in the rat race, losing the hotness, the f...ability hurts me more than I can explain. I see my pretty daughters in full bloom and feel like a total loss. My dear little boy and his well placed comments push me further. So I´m old now and no matter which effort I make I will never be hot again.


It makes me sad to see my wrinkles and jiggly thighs. If I lost 10 pounds or gained 20, it would make no difference to anyone to me. I'm sad for the years I was overweight when I was young, when it would have made a difference. There were times when I was attracting too much attention and I didn't like that either.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> I love this! ITA with @momasaurus and wish we could see pictures!
> 
> although, for me,  I also agree with @cowgirlsboots that I feel best in black, or midnight blue or some black equivalent
> 
> the upside to growing older is something I learned from my grandmother:  bigger jewelry — base metal, silver, precious —  looks more natural, and gray hair can be stunningly beautiful
> 
> fifties, sixties is the new middle of life, so make the most of where you are now


Going gray was one of the happiest decisions I made in the last few years. I don't know what people think when they see me - probably judge me to be much older than they did when I dyed my hair.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I love this! ITA with @momasaurus and wish we could see pictures!
> 
> although, for me,  I also agree with @cowgirlsboots that I feel best in black, or midnight blue or some black equivalent
> 
> the upside to growing older is something I learned from my grandmother:  bigger jewelry — base metal, silver, precious —  looks more natural, and gray hair can be stunningly beautiful
> 
> fifties, sixties is the new middle of life, so make the most of where you are now


I totally agree on the big jewellery! What used to look over the top or even like fancy dress when I was young (and wore it without being bothered) meanwhile looks totally natural on me.
And the grey hair has its appeal. This only dawned on me this week when I made the big mistake to dye the hair around my face too monocrome, too dark...  usually I make sure to leave a good dose of white in between the dark. So for the first time ever I´m now looking forward to my white roots to re-appear.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> It makes me sad to see my wrinkles and jiggly thighs. If I lost 10 pounds or gained 20, it would make no difference to anyone to me. I'm sad for the years I was overweight when I was young, when it would have made a difference. There were times when I was attracting too much attention and I didn't like that either.


Thank you for this! 
I´m sad I never got to wear that latex mini skirt I yearned for in the late 80ies when I was young and as pretty as my daughters are today... nowadays nobody would be in the position to tell me it would be indecent anymore- but me, myself, fully aware of my lost youth... 
Things I missed in life: a latex mini, drinking a real cocktail in a real bar... (Ok, I certainly could have the latter nowadays, but it wouldn´t be the same, the picture would be wrong, the pretty drink wasted on me.)


----------



## Jereni

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m a fat lady of a certain age. And I am so bloody tired of people trying to make me disappear.
> You know what I mean, shortening my name, not seeing me when I am there. Not listening. And I realized I was doing it to myself. I wasn’t setting boundaries and all my darn clothes were black.
> 
> So about 5 years ago, I got rid of it. All the black blazers, all the black pants and all the pants without real pockets. I kept  one LBD. But other than that - all gone.  I kept some black tanks. But I’m so fed up with the expectations that I’ll blend in with the corners of the room.
> 
> My uniform is either a vintage inspired novelty print dress, or a full skirt in a fun print or bright color with a tank top. If I wear my LBD, it is with an Akris raw silk barbie-pink blazer, or a chanel pale pink tweed blazer. If it’s too hot for a blazer, I’ll add a Pucci scarf and a wide belt and heavy silver cuff bracelets
> 
> To answer your question, I can do a uniform. But I can’t do a black one. And I was a hardcore goth girl in my day. Besides, is there anything more annoying than trying to match blacks?
> 
> I have a capsule wardrobe with 55 items, not including accessories, and I’m darn colorful and noticeable.



I love every word of this and give it 1,000,000 likes!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for this!
> I´m sad I never got to wear that latex mini skirt I yearned for in the late 80ies when I was young and as pretty as my daughters are today... nowadays nobody would be in the position to tell me it would be indecent anymore- but me, myself, fully aware of my lost youth...
> Things I missed in life: a latex mini, drinking a real cocktail in a real bar... (Ok, I certainly could have the latter nowadays, but it wouldn´t be the same, the picture would be wrong, the pretty drink wasted on me.)


I'm sad I never got to wear halter tops or spaghetti straps when I was young as they didn't make bras that worked with those for people with my bra size, nor did I get to buy pretty bras when I was young. I had to make my own bikini.

Like many people, I wish we had traveled more internationally when we were younger. There are countries I'll never get to see.


----------



## sherrylynn

whateve said:


> Going gray was one of the happiest decisions I made in the last few years. I don't know what people think when they see me - probably judge me to be much older than they did when I dyed my hair.


+1 on the going grey! So glad I did this last year. I actually think the lightness of the grey hair makes me look younger than the darkish brown dye I was using. It doesn't matter tho, because I love never worrying about getting my roots done!


----------



## whateve

sherrylynn said:


> +1 on the going grey! So glad I did this last year. I actually think the lightness of the grey hair makes me look younger than the darkish brown dye I was using. It doesn't matter tho, because I love never worrying about getting my roots done!


It's the closest I'll ever be to being blonde, having had dark hair all my life.


----------



## Vintage Leather

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I wished I could feel like you. Losing the spot in the rat race, losing the hotness, the f...ability hurts me more than I can explain. I see my pretty daughters in full bloom and feel like a total loss. My dear little boy and his well placed comments push me further. So I´m old now and no matter which effort I make I will never be hot again.



My mother was a software test engineer for many years and she gave me one of the best pieces of advice when it comes to accepting change. 

Anything that can’t be fixed is a feature, not a bug.  

If you can’t change something, look for ways to make it work for you. 

I think it’s true when it comes to getting older. Your daughters aren’t in bloom - they’re still buds. You’re the blooming one.  A rose bud is attractive because of its potential, and you are that potential realized. You will never see twenty again - but does that matter now that you’re becoming a silver vixen?

Wear that latex skirt, sip that pretty pretty cocktail, and flirt with a boy half your age. And then realize how darn lucky you are that it’s just flirting because you know you’re going home with the hottest man in the bar, and he’s your husband.


----------



## BowieFan1971

There is a special magic, an allure, to an older woman that does not get appreciated in a youth obsessed culture like ours in the US, one where even women in their 50’s (JLo for example) strive to outdo their younger counterparts on their own turf (but then again, I don’t have a serial cheater as a partner like JLo did.) Would Mrs. Robinson been half as sexy if she looked and sounded like a 25 year old? I don’t think so. The whiskey voice and aura of command that an older woman can pull off like no other is what made her sexy. She was sexy before you even saw what Benjamin was looking at. Why can’t we have our own niche of sexy and attractive, one that belongs to us older women and that a young woman can’t pull off? Why does the sole definition if what it is to be sexy in our society have to be defined as how close you can get to looking like an unlined, airbrushed 20 year old with a big chest, pouty lips and a body like a teenaged boy regardless of your age (or body type, since this question affects women over a certain size as well as those over a certain age)?


----------



## dcooney4

I wore a lot of crazy clothes when I was younger. Never latex because that would not have been comfortable but definitely mini shirts and lots of other funkier fashion statements. I always dressed more for my body type then what is the it style. I don’t wear as many funky styles anymore but that has more to do with where I live than my age.


----------



## dcooney4

Dropped the LV at my local consignment shop. She is so sweet I would rather give her business that a bigger consignment shop. If it doesn’t go there then eventually I will do the other.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> It makes me sad to see my wrinkles and jiggly thighs. If I lost 10 pounds or gained 20, it would make no difference to anyone to me. I'm sad for the years I was overweight when I was young, when it would have made a difference.* There were times when I was attracting too much attention and I didn't like that either.*


Ugh. That brings back memories! I really, REALLY didn't like walking down the street in NYC when I was in grad school and getting stupid comments from construction workers who thought it was *their* business what *I* looked like! Especially when I was dressed casually (because, duh, I was in grad school!) and a group of bozos would make comments about how I would look *so* much better if I wore tighter jeans, or a short skirt, or (especially) if I smiled. 

I used to think it was just me. But recently I was talking to an acquaintance who is the principal flutist in our symphony orchestra, and she told me that when she was younger, she would have conductors tell her that she needed to smile more. Like, it's not enough that she was playing the flute beautifully? She also had to have the right expression on her face?!?!?!?


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> My mother was a software test engineer for many years and she gave me one of the best pieces of advice when it comes to accepting change.
> 
> Anything that can’t be fixed is a feature, not a bug.
> 
> If you can’t change something, look for ways to make it work for you.
> 
> I think it’s true when it comes to getting older. Your daughters aren’t in bloom - they’re still buds. You’re the blooming one.  A rose bud is attractive because of its potential, and you are that potential realized. You will never see twenty again - but does that matter now that you’re becoming a silver vixen?
> 
> Wear that latex skirt, sip that pretty pretty cocktail, and flirt with a boy half your age. And then realize how darn lucky you are that it’s just flirting because you know you’re going home with the hottest man in the bar, and he’s your husband.


OMG, I love every word of this post!   

Especially "Anything that can’t be fixed is a feature, not a bug." This is going in the Notes section of my phone, so I can see it every day. Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Dropped the LV at my local consignment shop. She is so sweet I would rather give her business that a bigger consignment shop. If it doesn’t go there then eventually I will do the other.


I hope it sells soon! And it's nice of you to give her the business.


----------



## mariliz11

ElainePG said:


> Ugh. That brings back memories! I really, REALLY didn't like walking down the street in NYC when I was in grad school and getting stupid comments from construction workers who thought it was *their* business what *I* looked like! Especially when I was dressed casually (because, duh, I was in grad school!) and a group of bozos would make comments about how I would look *so* much better if I wore tighter jeans, or a short skirt, or (especially) if I smiled.
> 
> I used to think it was just me. But recently I was talking to an acquaintance who is the principal flutist in our symphony orchestra, and she told me that when she was younger, she would have conductors tell her that she needed to smile more. Like, it's not enough that she was playing the flute beautifully? She also had to have the right expression on her face?!?!?!?


Wow this has happened to me too. One instance was while I was stopped at a red light, a guy pulls by next to me lowers his window and says “you would look so much cuter if you smiled”…like why do I need your random opinion?!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Ugh. That brings back memories! I really, REALLY didn't like walking down the street in NYC when I was in grad school and getting stupid comments from construction workers who thought it was *their* business what *I* looked like! Especially when I was dressed casually (because, duh, I was in grad school!) and a group of bozos would make comments about how I would look *so* much better if I wore tighter jeans, or a short skirt, or (especially) if I smiled.
> 
> I used to think it was just me. But recently I was talking to an acquaintance who is the principal flutist in our symphony orchestra, and she told me that when she was younger, she would have conductors tell her that she needed to smile more. Like, it's not enough that she was playing the flute beautifully? She also had to have the right expression on her face?!?!?!?


When I lived in NYC and was younger I would give it back to them. A parking lot guy used to make rude comments to my mom but never in front of my dad . I heard him and told him if he ever spoke to my mother like that again I would get his a// kicked. He never did it again. I have mellowed a lot but back then people tried to get away with to much.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> Finally: my June stats
> 
> *Bags in*: 1- a vintage black leather doctor bag in need of some tlc I simply couldn´t leave in the store when they told me it was 3 Euro
> *Bags out*: 1- yihaaa!!!! I finally sold the Fendi Spy! I didn´t get as much as I had originally hoped for, but still more than the last potential buyer was willing to pay and I made a profit.
> *SLGs in*: 0
> *SLGs out*: 0
> 
> No luck on the rest of my sales...



*UPDATE:
The Spy is being returned to me.*
The buyer received the bag this morning and obviously immediately started messaging that she is not happy, there are "stains"- the slightly rubbed places that happen in this soft leather which I clearly showed in my listing- and the bag "stinks of basement"- ???-and that she wants to return it and be refunded. 
Well, I did not offer returns, my listing was honest and clear and still I agreed on her sending it back. I´m not in the mood to keep hearing from her on and on... this sale went wrong... I´m disappointed, especially because I myself am a buyer who makes the best of what she receives.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> My mother was a software test engineer for many years and she gave me one of the best pieces of advice when it comes to accepting change.
> 
> Anything that can’t be fixed is a feature, not a bug.
> 
> If you can’t change something, look for ways to make it work for you.
> 
> I think it’s true when it comes to getting older. Your daughters aren’t in bloom - they’re still buds. You’re the blooming one.  A rose bud is attractive because of its potential, and you are that potential realized. You will never see twenty again - but does that matter now that you’re becoming a silver vixen?
> 
> Wear that latex skirt, sip that pretty pretty cocktail, and flirt with a boy half your age. And then realize how darn lucky you are that it’s just flirting because you know you’re going home with the hottest man in the bar, and he’s your husband.



Thank-you @Vintage Leather!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> *UPDATE:
> The Spy is being returned to me.*
> The buyer received the bag this morning and obviously immediately started messaging that she is not happy, there are "stains"- the slightly rubbed places that happen in this soft leather which I clearly showed in my listing- and the bag "stinks of basement"- ???-and that she wants to return it and be refunded.
> Well, I did not offer returns, my listing was honest and clear and still I agreed on her sending it back. I´m not in the mood to keep hearing from her on and on... this sale went wrong... I´m disappointed, especially because I myself am a buyer who makes the best of what she receives.


Ugh! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> *UPDATE:
> The Spy is being returned to me.*
> The buyer received the bag this morning and obviously immediately started messaging that she is not happy, there are "stains"- the slightly rubbed places that happen in this soft leather which I clearly showed in my listing- and the bag "stinks of basement"- ???-and that she wants to return it and be refunded.
> Well, I did not offer returns, my listing was honest and clear and still I agreed on her sending it back. I´m not in the mood to keep hearing from her on and on... this sale went wrong... I´m disappointed, especially because I myself am a buyer who makes the best of what she receives.


People will exaggerate to justify returning something that does not meet their expectations. Don’t take it personally…it has happened to me too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> People will exaggerate to justify returning sonething that dies not meet their expectations. Don’t take it personally…it has happened to me too.


When I read her messages I was shocked and really did not know what to do, then I thought "just let her send it back. I don´t need the money to buy bread." Not sure whether I´ll put it back on the market once it comes back, though. It´s a lovely bag, but seems to be un-sellable. I might have to try and actually wear it- or store it away until they come back into demand. 
It hurts being told your lovely bag smells of basement, though.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> When I read her messages I was shocked and really did not know what to do, then I thought "just let her send it back. I don´t need the money to buy bread." Not sure whether I´ll put it back on the market once it comes back, though. It´s a lovely bag, but seems to be un-sellable. I might have to try and actually wear it- or store it away until they come back into demand.
> It hurts being told your lovely bag smells of basement, though.


I’m sure it hurt and that your bag is not unsellable….things are slow on the resale front for a lot of us. If it would make you feel better, get someone else to look at your bag and render an opinion. No prompts about smell or staining…just their feedback. Preferably someone who doesn’t live with you, since we all stop noticing smells we are surrounded by all the time. It may have a faint mustiness that can be fixed that her overeager nose and desire to “make a case” turned into a much deeper or more pungent smell. I once got a bag that obviously went clubbing and bar hopping a LOT because it smelled like an ashtray, but I got the smell out. It took a bit, but I did it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I’m sure it hurt and that your bag is not unsellable….things are slow on the resale front for a lot of us. If it would make you feel better, get someone else to look at your bag and render an opinion. No prompts about smell or staining…just their feedback. Preferably someone who doesn’t live with you, since we all stop noticing smells we are surrounded by all the time. It may have a faint mustiness that can be fixed that her overeager nose and desire to “make a case” turned into a much deeper or more pungent smell. I once got a bag that obviously went clubbing and bar hopping a LOT because it smelled like an ashtray, but I got the smell out. It took a bit, but I did it.


I guess it might have a faint smell of Ballistol Oil- a product I use so often I don´t notice it anymore and never perceive as a bad smell. I´ll check and ozone it out.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> Until it happens to you, you don't realize how older people are often marginalized. I remember when it first started happening to me. I would go shopping with my 20 something children and the sales people would fawn all over them, ignoring me, even when it became clear I was the one paying.
> 
> Good for you! I always remember the quote, "When I am an old woman, I shall wear purple." One of the best things about being old is that I don't care what people think of me or how I look. I dress to please myself.


That is a true story. I can walk in a boutique and it is like I am invisible!  Then a young person walks in and they immediately race over to wait on them. Or at the grocery the checker has animated conversations with the younger people  checking out. Then I get to them and talk and they have nothing to say at all.  Our culture does not value grand folks like they used to years ago. We are disposable.  Oh well I have bags to keep me happy, lol.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Ugh. That brings back memories! I really, REALLY didn't like walking down the street in NYC when I was in grad school and getting stupid comments from construction workers who thought it was *their* business what *I* looked like! Especially when I was dressed casually (because, duh, I was in grad school!) and a group of bozos would make comments about how I would look *so* much better if I wore tighter jeans, or a short skirt, or (especially) if I smiled.
> 
> I used to think it was just me. But recently I was talking to an acquaintance who is the principal flutist in our symphony orchestra, and she told me that when she was younger, she would have conductors tell her that she needed to smile more. Like, it's not enough that she was playing the flute beautifully? She also had to have the right expression on her face?!?!?!?


I used to play the flute. It is impossible to smile while blowing into the flute!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> *UPDATE:
> The Spy is being returned to me.*
> The buyer received the bag this morning and obviously immediately started messaging that she is not happy, there are "stains"- the slightly rubbed places that happen in this soft leather which I clearly showed in my listing- and the bag "stinks of basement"- ???-and that she wants to return it and be refunded.
> Well, I did not offer returns, my listing was honest and clear and still I agreed on her sending it back. I´m not in the mood to keep hearing from her on and on... this sale went wrong... I´m disappointed, especially because I myself am a buyer who makes the best of what she receives.


I'm sorry. There are always bad buyers. It happens in a certain percentage of sales no matter what you do. It's best to just accept it and find a new buyer who will really love it.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> My mother was a software test engineer for many years and she gave me one of the best pieces of advice when it comes to accepting change.
> 
> Anything that can’t be fixed is a feature, not a bug.
> 
> If you can’t change something, look for ways to make it work for you.
> 
> I think it’s true when it comes to getting older. Your daughters aren’t in bloom - they’re still buds. You’re the blooming one.  A rose bud is attractive because of its potential, and you are that potential realized. You will never see twenty again - but does that matter now that you’re becoming a silver vixen?
> 
> Wear that latex skirt, sip that pretty pretty cocktail, and flirt with a boy half your age. And then realize how darn lucky you are that it’s just flirting because you know you’re going home with the hottest man in the bar, and he’s your husband.


That's great! I wish I had thought of that when I was writing software!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> *UPDATE:
> The Spy is being returned to me.*
> The buyer received the bag this morning and obviously immediately started messaging that she is not happy, there are "stains"- the slightly rubbed places that happen in this soft leather which I clearly showed in my listing- and the bag "stinks of basement"- ???-and that she wants to return it and be refunded.
> Well, I did not offer returns, my listing was honest and clear and still I agreed on her sending it back. I´m not in the mood to keep hearing from her on and on... this sale went wrong... I´m disappointed, especially because I myself am a buyer who makes the best of what she receives.


I am so sorry this happened! Hugs


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> *UPDATE:
> The Spy is being returned to me.*
> The buyer received the bag this morning and obviously immediately started messaging that she is not happy, there are "stains"- the slightly rubbed places that happen in this soft leather which I clearly showed in my listing- and the bag "stinks of basement"- ???-and that she wants to return it and be refunded.
> Well, I did not offer returns, my listing was honest and clear and still I agreed on her sending it back. I´m not in the mood to keep hearing from her on and on... this sale went wrong... I´m disappointed, especially because I myself am a buyer who makes the best of what she receives.



So sorry this sale went bad. HUGS!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Congrats!


Thank you @jblended 


880 said:


> I’ve never been courageous enough to toss everything out. What if you changed your mind Lol?  Like you, i do wear black quite a bit but I mix it with navy, grey, olive green and beige. Occasionally white. My bags tend to be neutrals with some dark metallic and some blue, and Natural fauve barenia is a bright pop of color for me.
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld limited his wardrobe palette to black and white for many years.
> 
> Decades ago, I seem to recall that he selected Yamamoto Or comme des garçons for black suits. Forgot if he wore white shirts with the Japanese designers or not.
> 
> blue bag challenge: an exchange with a fellow TPFer reminded me of this H JPG shoulder Birkin I, phw, which I pulled out of my closet to wear. It’s wide and shallow, so I don’t use it as much. But, the slouch of the leather and the depth combine to create a sort of arm rest
> View attachment 5132434
> View attachment 5132435


Great bag and colour on you @880!
Also loved the bigger jewelry looks great as we age comment.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> 2 weeks on Noom….about 1200 calories a day, eating way more veggies and whole grains, not hungry, stating satisfied. Lost 8 pounds.


That’s awesome, congratulations @BowieFan1971 !


Vintage Leather said:


> I’m a fat lady of a certain age. And I am so bloody tired of people trying to make me disappear.
> You know what I mean, shortening my name, not seeing me when I am there. Not listening. And I realized I was doing it to myself. I wasn’t setting boundaries and all my darn clothes were black.
> 
> So about 5 years ago, I got rid of it. All the black blazers, all the black pants and all the pants without real pockets. I kept  one LBD. But other than that - all gone.  I kept some black tanks. But I’m so fed up with the expectations that I’ll blend in with the corners of the room.
> 
> My uniform is either a vintage inspired novelty print dress, or a full skirt in a fun print or bright color with a tank top. If I wear my LBD, it is with an Akris raw silk barbie-pink blazer, or a chanel pale pink tweed blazer. If it’s too hot for a blazer, I’ll add a Pucci scarf and a wide belt and heavy silver cuff bracelets
> 
> To answer your question, I can do a uniform. But I can’t do a black one. And I was a hardcore goth girl in my day. Besides, is there anything more annoying than trying to match blacks?
> 
> I have a capsule wardrobe with 55 items, not including accessories, and I’m darn colorful and noticeable.



You’re a great story teller, I especially liked your mom’s comment, “Anything that can’t be fixed is a feature, not a bug.”

@cowgirlsboots so sorry to hear about the crummy Spy bag buyer.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for this!
> I´m sad I never got to wear that latex mini skirt I yearned for in the late 80ies when I was young and as pretty as my daughters are today... nowadays nobody would be in the position to tell me it would be indecent anymore- but me, myself, fully aware of my lost youth...
> Things I missed in life: a latex mini, drinking a real cocktail in a real bar... (Ok, I certainly could have the latter nowadays, but it wouldn´t be the same, the picture would be wrong, the pretty drink wasted on me.)


A pretty drink is not wasted on you!
It's nice to drink real cocktails in real bars now - we are not looking to get picked up!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> I’ve never been courageous enough to toss everything out. What if you changed your mind Lol?  Like you, i do wear black quite a bit but I mix it with navy, grey, olive green and beige. Occasionally white. My bags tend to be neutrals with some dark metallic and some blue, and Natural fauve barenia is a bright pop of color for me.
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld limited his wardrobe palette to black and white for many years.
> 
> Decades ago, I seem to recall that he selected Yamamoto Or comme des garçons for black suits. Forgot if he wore white shirts with the Japanese designers or not.
> 
> blue bag challenge: an exchange with a fellow TPFer reminded me of this H JPG shoulder Birkin I, phw, which I pulled out of my closet to wear. It’s wide and shallow, so I don’t use it as much. But, the slouch of the leather and the depth combine to create a sort of arm rest
> View attachment 5132434
> View attachment 5132435


Beautiful color bag!!! Blue Jean?


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> A pretty drink is not wasted on you!
> It's nice to drink real cocktails in real bars now - we are not looking to get picked up!


There’s so much we can do now, and wear now, without getting ogled or harassed. We can wear spandex at the gym and not get leered at. We can go dancing at a club with our friends and not get some ass pestering you to dance or buy you a drink, making you want to leave, when all you wanted to do is have fun with your friends. You can sit and have a meal or coffee alone without needing a prop like a book to ensure some alone time. Sit on a bus or train without some guy trying to talk to you. All while looking the way I want to look…sexy, not sexy, classic, edgy, whatever speaks to my heart snd makes ME feel good. I can wear a strand of pearls, a cardi or scarf and just feel comfortable and pulled together, not asking myself if I look too old or like I am playing “dress up.”

FREEDOM!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I don't believe in a uniform. I see my clothes as expression of my personality and my mood. I have many moods so many different styles and colors. Wearing colors I love makes me happy.
> 
> I was just thinking about this the other day. While black can be chic, it is also a color that is pushed on people with the idea that it makes you look thinner. That is something I rebel against. I won't buy an all black swimsuit.
> 
> My daughter likes to say she only wears black and white, but I think that is just New York conformity. What if she finds something she likes in another color - is she going to avoid it just because it doesn't fit in with her uniform?


I have been away from this thread but I'm back.  I'm not gonna lie, I stayed away because I didn't want to just shop my own collection. (Took the title literally)

Back to responding to @whateve 's comment ,
I am that person who wears uniforms.  I mostly have very similar clothes in black,  khaki, navy, white, and cream. With some clothes,  I have multiples in the same color and slightly different colors.  If I love a particular style,  I will buy as many in the same color and different colors.
So to those who don't really know me, it would probably appear that I am always wearing the same clothes. 
However, I love expressing how I feel with handbags! I kinda go nuts with them, which is why I am here.


----------



## 880

Sunshine mama said:


> black, khaki, navy, white, and cream


There are other colors?  Oh, gray!

Thanks @More bags, @BowieFan1971 ! Yes, blue Jean 

@cowgirlsboots, we all could use a pretty cocktail


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> There are other colors?  Oh, gray!


Sorry I forgot! I actually have lots of gray!
I mean sometimes I DO wear colors,  it's just that it's rare. 
Also, I forgot to mention that the reason for my "uniform" is that it's just EASY and FAST! !
I don't have to worry about how my outfit looks for that day.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> Sorry I forgot! I actually have lots of gray!
> I mean sometimes I DO wear colors,  it's just that it's rare.
> Also, I forgot to mention that the reason for my "uniform" is that it's just EASY and FAST! !
> I don't have to worry about how my outfit looks for that day.


I like thinking about what I am going to wear, what color/bag/item I am going to focus on that day. It gives me a little happy thrill and makes me feel good. So the opposite of a uniform…did that, hated it. Easy? Yes. Makes the heart sing? No.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> I’ve never been courageous enough to toss everything out. What if you changed your mind Lol?  Like you, i do wear black quite a bit but I mix it with navy, grey, olive green and beige. Occasionally white. My bags tend to be neutrals with some dark metallic and some blue, and Natural fauve barenia is a bright pop of color for me.
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld limited his wardrobe palette to black and white for many years.
> 
> Decades ago, I seem to recall that he selected Yamamoto Or comme des garçons for black suits. Forgot if he wore white shirts with the Japanese designers or not.
> 
> blue bag challenge: an exchange with a fellow TPFer reminded me of this H JPG shoulder Birkin I, phw, which I pulled out of my closet to wear. It’s wide and shallow, so I don’t use it as much. But, the slouch of the leather and the depth combine to create a sort of arm rest
> View attachment 5132434
> View attachment 5132435


Beautiful color!


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful color!


Thanks so much!


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> I like thinking about what I am going to wear, what color/bag/item I am going to focus on that day. It gives me a little happy thrill and makes me feel good. So the opposite of a uniform…did that, hated it. Easy? Yes. Makes the heart sing? No.


That makes two of us, although I do have "uniform" items for work sometimes - especially during spring/summer I like to think and visualise my outfits before hand. Even when shopping for example I'll think: ooh that top would look nice with that skirt and those shoes for a dinner outing, etc. Clothes make me happy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> I like thinking about what I am going to wear, what color/bag/item I am going to focus on that day. It gives me a little happy thrill and makes me feel good. So the opposite of a uniform…did that, hated it. Easy? Yes. Makes the heart sing? No.





mariliz11 said:


> That makes two of us, although I do have "uniform" items for work sometimes - especially during spring/summer I like to think and visualise my outfits before hand. Even when shopping for example I'll think: ooh that top would look nice with that skirt and those shoes for a dinner outing, etc. Clothes make me happy!


I wish I could be like you guys,  cuz I love fashion and I used to take a lot of time getting dressed in the morning,  trying to choose  what I want to wear. 
I still love fashion,  but I love efficiency and always looking good even more. I know what looks good on me, and I have getting ready fast to a science. It's not as romantic sounding as getting ready leisurely,  but it works for me for my lifestyle.
Now,  I use that extra precious time to do what I love even more, which is designing and making things(handbags, etc).


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> I wish I could be like you guys,  cuz I love fashion and I used to take a lot of time getting dressed in the morning,  trying to choose  what I want to wear.
> I still love fashion,  but I love efficiency and always looking good even more. I know what looks good on me, and I have getting ready fast to a science. It's not as romantic sounding as getting ready leisurely,  but it works for me for my lifestyle.
> Now,  I use that extra precious time to do what I love even more, which is designing and making things(handbags, etc).


I usually have what I want to wear already in my head before I get dressed. I only buy what looks good on me and works with what I already have, so that’s done. Shower to door is 30 mins for me.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I usually have what I want to wear already in my head before I get dressed. I only buy what looks good on me, so that’s done. Shower to door is 30 mins for me.


It doesn't take me very long to pick out what I'm going to wear either. I usually pick out the bag the night before. I already know what outfits go with which purses so it is pretty easy to pick out my clothes for the day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> I usually have what I want to wear already in my head before I get dressed. I only buy what looks good on me and works with what I already have, so that’s done. Shower to door is 30 mins for me.





whateve said:


> It doesn't take me very long to pick out what I'm going to wear either. I usually pick out the bag the night before. I already know what outfits go with which purses so it is pretty easy to pick out my clothes for the day.


You two are almost turning me into a normal fashionista! 
I just might have to take off my uniform.


----------



## momasaurus

Sunshine mama said:


> I have been away from this thread but I'm back.  I'm not gonna lie, I stayed away because I didn't want to just shop my own collection. (Took the title literally)
> 
> Back to responding to @whateve 's comment ,
> I am that person who wears uniforms.  I mostly have very similar clothes in black,  khaki, navy, white, and cream. With some clothes,  I have multiples in the same color and slightly different colors.  If I love a particular style,  I will buy as many in the same color and different colors.
> So to those who don't really know me, it would probably appear that I am always wearing the same clothes.
> However, I love expressing how I feel with handbags! I kinda go nuts with them, which is why I am here.


This sounds very reasonable to me!


----------



## 880

momasaurus said:


> This sounds very reasonable to me!



Agree with @momasaurus and @Sunshine mama  I make my own uniform of sorts out of separates. Usually everything coordinates bc of the limited color palette. Sometimes there will be a pop, like a big blue and white printed palm skirt, but then everything surrounding it is neutral. Five minutes to get dressed. I usually know what bag I want to wear. In the summer, I rotate Birkenstock’s, espadrilles and sneakers; long shorts that kind of look like above the knee skirt/skorts. Tank top, cardigan. White is a pop of color against darks lol. Done.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Most of my clothes are fairly neutral with a few unique exceptions. My bags add the pop of color.


----------



## sdkitty

BowieFan1971 said:


> I usually have what I want to wear already in my head before I get dressed. I only buy what looks good on me and works with what I already have, so that’s done. Shower to door is 30 mins for me.


Love your avatar


----------



## sdkitty

Sunshine mama said:


> Sorry I forgot! I actually have lots of gray!
> I mean sometimes I DO wear colors,  it's just that it's rare.
> Also, I forgot to mention that the reason for my "uniform" is that it's just EASY and FAST! !
> I don't have to worry about how my outfit looks for that day.


I wear black most of the time, grey sometimes and occasionally color.....black looks good with my hair and hides problem areas

And you can wear any bag color with black


----------



## mariliz11

880 said:


> Agree with @momasaurus and @Sunshine mama  I make my own uniform of sorts out of separates. Usually everything coordinates bc of the limited color palette. Sometimes there will be a pop, like a big blue and white printed palm skirt, but then everything surrounding it is neutral. Five minutes to get dressed. I usually know what bag I want to wear. In the summer, I rotate Birkenstock’s, espadrilles and sneakers; long shorts that kind of look like above the knee skirt/skorts. Tank top, cardigan. White is a pop of color against darks lol. Done.


I could live in espadrilles and a sundress!


----------



## 880

mariliz11 said:


> I could live in espadrilles and a sundress!


@mariliz11, i think ive seen your posts re purchases in bright colors? i would love to see action pics of your outfits To see how it all comes together!


----------



## mariliz11

880 said:


> @mariliz11, i think ive seen your posts re purchases in bright colors? i would love to see action pics of your outfits To see how it all comes together!


Absolutely! Love colored outfits, prints and florals, especially for summer. Actually apart from a couple pinks and blues, my handbags are the only items in my closet within a neutral color spectrum! Will post gladly next time 

Here’s a hot pink outfit I put together last week, Marc by Marc Jacobs handbag paired with H&M maxi dress!


----------



## 880

mariliz11 said:


> Absolutely! Love colored outfits, prints and florals, especially for summer. Actually apart from a couple pinks and blues, my handbags are the only items in my closet within a neutral color spectrum! Will post gladly next time
> 
> Here’s a hot pink outfit I put together last week, Marc by Marc Jacobs handbag paired with H&M maxi dress!
> 
> View attachment 5134557


Love! LOVE! (Sitting back waiting for more!) one of my favorite (black sparkly) cardigans is from H&M


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Most of my clothes are fairly neutral with a few unique exceptions. My bags add the pop of color.


Mine too, my scarves and purses are my pop of color.


----------



## JenJBS

Sharing a few of my bags for the handmade/independent showcase challenge.

Brandon Blackwood nylon duffle
Etsy snow leopard bag
Teddi Joelle tote
Eileen Fisher
Original Dirtbag tote


----------



## Cookiefiend

Second blue bag - Vibrato Picotin ❤️


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cookiefiend said:


> Mine too, my scarves and purses are my pop of color.


Quoting myself because I thought "Wait a minute... I said that I have a mostly neutral wardrobe... but I am wearing white jeans, a cornflower blue blouse, a light gray linen jacket, my scarf... and orange shoes. I think I might need to go rephrase my statement!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Second blue bag - Vibrato Picotin ❤️
> View attachment 5134609


LOVE that bag!!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

sdkitty said:


> Love your avatar


That’s my shameless hussy for a belly rub, Jett.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> LOVE that bag!!!!!!


Thank you! The Pico is so fun!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Quoting myself because I thought "Wait a minute... I said that I have a mostly neutral wardrobe... but I am wearing white jeans, a cornflower blue blouse, a light gray linen jacket, my scarf... and orange shoes. I think I might need to go rephrase my statement!


With a few exceptions! In summer there are more exceptions than in winter.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Sharing a few of my bags for the handmade/independent showcase challenge.
> 
> Brandon Blackwood nylon duffle
> Etsy snow leopard bag
> Teddi Joelle tote
> Eileen Fisher
> Original Dirtbag tote
> 
> View attachment 5134581
> View attachment 5134582
> View attachment 5134584
> View attachment 5134585
> View attachment 5134598


So fun and pretty.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> So fun and pretty.



Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s my shameless hussy for a belly rub, Jett.


our boy likes to roll over on his back for submission and a rub too


----------



## Jereni

sdkitty said:


> our boy likes to roll over on his back for submission and a rub too



Contributing to the shameless submission-for-belly-rub club.


----------



## Jereni

And the other one:


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> When I lived in NYC and was younger I would give it back to them. A parking lot guy used to make rude comments to my mom but never in front of my dad . *I heard him and told him if he ever spoke to my mother like that again I would get his a// kicked*. He never did it again. I have mellowed a lot but back then people tried to get away with to much.


Good for you!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> *UPDATE:
> The Spy is being returned to me.*
> The buyer received the bag this morning and obviously immediately started messaging that she is not happy, there are "stains"- the slightly rubbed places that happen in this soft leather which I clearly showed in my listing- and the bag "stinks of basement"- ???-and that she wants to return it and be refunded.
> Well, I did not offer returns, my listing was honest and clear and still I agreed on her sending it back. I´m not in the mood to keep hearing from her on and on... this sale went wrong... I´m disappointed, especially because I myself am a buyer who makes the best of what she receives.


Ugh. I'm so sorry this happened to you! I remember when you restored the Spy, and you did an amazing job. What's her problem?????


----------



## sdkitty

Jereni said:


> And the other one:
> 
> View attachment 5135049


he's a beauty


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I used to play the flute. It is impossible to smile while blowing into the flute!


I was a flutist too! And you're quite right!!!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> There’s so much we can do now, and wear now, without getting ogled or harassed. We can wear spandex at the gym and not get leered at. We can go dancing at a club with our friends and not get some ass pestering you to dance or buy you a drink, making you want to leave, when all you wanted to do is have fun with your friends. You can sit and have a meal or coffee alone without needing a prop like a book to ensure some alone time. Sit on a bus or train without some guy trying to talk to you. All while looking the way I want to look…sexy, not sexy, classic, edgy, whatever speaks to my heart snd makes ME feel good. I can wear a strand of pearls, a cardi or scarf and just feel comfortable and pulled together, not asking myself if I look too old or like I am playing “dress up.”
> 
> FREEDOM!!!!!


THIS!!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

mariliz11 said:


> Absolutely! Love colored outfits, prints and florals, especially for summer. Actually apart from a couple pinks and blues, my handbags are the only items in my closet within a neutral color spectrum! Will post gladly next time
> 
> Here’s a hot pink outfit I put together last week, Marc by Marc Jacobs handbag paired with H&M maxi dress!
> 
> View attachment 5134557


In love with that MbMJ bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Mine too, my scarves and purses are my pop of color.


Yup, that's my system too. I got away from wearing my scarves when I was hunkered down at home, but now that I'm venturing outside more often I'm making it a point to wear them more often. And carrying a different bag at least once or twice a week.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Sharing a few of my bags for the handmade/independent showcase challenge.
> 
> Brandon Blackwood nylon duffle
> Etsy snow leopard bag
> Teddi Joelle tote
> Eileen Fisher
> Original Dirtbag tote
> 
> View attachment 5134581
> View attachment 5134582
> View attachment 5134584
> View attachment 5134585
> View attachment 5134598


The "dirt bag" from Moab cracked me up! When I was down there years ago, doing a bunch of teaching, I bought Mr. PG a "dirt" tee shirt. He loved it! Then I made the mistake of washing it in warm water rather than cold, and it faded away to pale tan.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> The "dirt bag" from Moab cracked me up! When I was down there years ago, doing a bunch of teaching, I bought Mr. PG a "dirt" tee shirt. He loved it! Then I made the mistake of washing it in warm water rather than cold, and it faded away to pale tan.



Oh no! I'm so sorry! Did it turn other things in the washer orange? I got the purse because I loved the play of 'Dirt Bag', but also because I knew a purse would need a lot less washing than a shirt so the color could last longer.


----------



## baghabitz34

momasaurus said:


> A pretty drink is not wasted on you!
> It's nice to drink real cocktails in real bars now - we are not looking to get picked up!


Well…some of us are single & trying to get picked up!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> Well…some of us are single & trying to get picked up!


But after YOU choose who you want to give you attention….


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry! *Did it turn other things in the washer orange?* I got the purse because I loved the play of 'Dirt Bag', but also because I knew a purse would need a lot less washing than a shirt so the color could last longer.


Fortunately it didn't, because I had only washed it with a couple of pairs of his (dark) hiking jeans. 
It did turn the inside pockets of the jeans orange, but I figured that would be a "style feature."


----------



## ElainePG

Confession time: I kinda-sorta bought a bag this month.  
I didn't need it. I have a bunch of small bags. It was definitely stress-shopping, pure and simple. Lotsa stress going on.
But, on the plus side:
- it wasn't at all expensive (preloved, because it's a waaaaay discontinued style)
- I used to own one of these, and I always regretted letting it go
- I've been carrying it for a week, and I'm smitten
- Especially because… you see that little pocket in the front? The one that looks useless? Well, it just exactly fits my CC case!

Here it is: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Cupid in Mahogany


----------



## JenJBS

A few more for the Independent Showcase Challenge.

Polene Numero Dix
Polene Numero Six
Aspinal of London Pandora
Aspinal of London Sabine clutch
Aspinal of London mini-trunk


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> A few more for the Independent Showcase Challenge.
> 
> Polene Numero Dix
> Polene Numero Six
> Aspinal of London Pandora
> Aspinal of London Sabine clutch
> Aspinal of London mini-trunk
> 
> View attachment 5136717
> View attachment 5136718
> View attachment 5136719
> View attachment 5136720
> View attachment 5136721


That last Aspinal is so much fun!


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> That last Aspinal is so much fun!



Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Confession time: I kinda-sorta bought a bag this month.
> I didn't need it. I have a bunch of small bags. It was definitely stress-shopping, pure and simple. Lotsa stress going on.
> But, on the plus side:
> - it wasn't at all expensive (preloved, because it's a waaaaay discontinued style)
> - I used to own one of these, and I always regretted letting it go
> - I've been carrying it for a week, and I'm smitten
> - Especially because… you see that little pocket in the front? The one that looks useless? Well, it just exactly fits my CC case!
> 
> Here it is: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Cupid in Mahogany
> 
> View attachment 5136710


Adorable bag! Sorry you have so much stress. Hopefully you have a bit of fun in there too.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> A few more for the Independent Showcase Challenge.
> 
> Polene Numero Dix
> Polene Numero Six
> Aspinal of London Pandora
> Aspinal of London Sabine clutch
> Aspinal of London mini-trunk
> 
> View attachment 5136717
> View attachment 5136718
> View attachment 5136719
> View attachment 5136720
> View attachment 5136721


I love them all. Though if that last one goes missing, just check my closet. Lol


----------



## dcooney4

Took a low ball offer on an Mz bag last night. Now my black bags are at a reasonable amount.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I love them all. Though if that last one goes missing, just check my closet. Lol



Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> I guess it might have a faint smell of Ballistol Oil- a product I use so often I don´t notice it anymore and never perceive as a bad smell. I´ll check and ozone it out.


Today my Spy returned home- thown back in the box on top of all my careful wadding... 
I looked her up and down and sniffed her... she´s fine for a bag of this age with normal traces of use and she does faintly smell of Ballistol which absolutely cannot be confused with "basement" or "ashtray". My spouse asked to see the bag, had a good look and even as he is an absolute nitpicker couldn´t find anything unacceptable. He asked me how much the buyer had paid and said he´d had not parted with this bag for this price. 
Peace of mind restored:I did not do anything wrong!
Well- I put my stuff into the Spy and wore her to the Post Office. She looked very nice with my vintage 60ies maxi dress. I might actually start to like using her- given I find some pouches to organize the big dark pit.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today my Spy returned home- thown back in the box on top of all my careful wadding...
> I looked her up and down and sniffed her... she´s fine for a bag of this age with normal traces of use and she does faintly smell of Ballistol which absolutely cannot be confused with "basement" or "ashtray". My spouse asked to see the bag, had a good look and even as he is an absolute nitpicker couldn´t find anything unacceptable. He asked me how much the buyer had paid and said he´d had not parted with this bag for this price.
> Peace of mind restored:I did not do anything wrong!
> Well- I put my stuff into the Spy and wore her to the Post Office. She looked very nice with my vintage 60ies maxi dress. I might actually start to like using her- given I find some pouches to organize the big dark pit.


Once a woman returned a bag to me because it made her look fat! The next time it sold for more.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

mariliz11 said:


> I could live in espadrilles and a sundress!



That would be the posh version of me at home at the moment: black silk nighty worn as a slip dress and Ipanema flip flops...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Ugh. I'm so sorry this happened to you! I remember when you restored the Spy, and you did an amazing job. What's her problem?????



She wrote the bag had "spots" and sent me pictures of the totally normal light rubbing where the leather is more brownish than purple (fully disclosed in my listing!)  plus she claimed it stank of something like "basement" or "ashtray". She stated in the bad state this bag was in it was totally useless to her...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> That last Aspinal is so much fun!


totally +1


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Took a low ball offer on an Mz bag last night. Now my black bags are at a reasonable amount.



I´ve been taking some lowball offers on "stuff" during the last few days, too: cowgirl boots that never fit me, sneakers that were a size too small, a vintage handbag I´d had listed in the classifieds for ages... march tehm out the door, even if it is July... and then my dear "regular customer" got in touch and bought some dresses, a coat and another vintage bag (the one I had just bought and noticed I have at least three that look the same, but are nicer) without much haggling. 
It feels good to see items I really do not need leave the house! (Not that any gaps would be obvious yet...)


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve been taking some lowball offers on "stuff" during the last few days, too: cowgirl boots that never fit me, sneakers that were a size too small, a vintage handbag I´d had listed in the classifieds for ages... march tehm out the door, even if it is July... and then my dear "regular customer" got in touch and bought some dresses, a coat and another vintage bag (the one I had just bought and noticed I have at least three that look the same, but are nicer) without much haggling.
> It feels good to see items I really do not need leave the house! (Not that any gaps would be obvious yet...)


I accepted one last night, then there was a problem with her payment and I never heard anything else. I guess it won't be happening.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Once a woman returned a bag to me because it made her look fat! The next time it sold for more.


Thank-you! 
I think for now I´ll keep the Spy and actually try to wear her. It´s the season for wearing my vintage 60ies and 70ies maxi dresses which look good with a bag like this. 
She won´t get any worse... I can try and sell her later in the year.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> totally +1



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Once a woman returned a bag to me because it made her look fat! The next time it sold for more.


Um, if a bag can make you look fat, maybe the bag is not the issue. Just sayin’…


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Confession time: I kinda-sorta bought a bag this month.
> I didn't need it. I have a bunch of small bags. It was definitely stress-shopping, pure and simple. Lotsa stress going on.
> But, on the plus side:
> - it wasn't at all expensive (preloved, because it's a waaaaay discontinued style)
> - I used to own one of these, and I always regretted letting it go
> - I've been carrying it for a week, and I'm smitten
> - Especially because… you see that little pocket in the front? The one that looks useless? Well, it just exactly fits my CC case!
> 
> Here it is: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Cupid in Mahogany
> 
> View attachment 5136710


Obviously, it was meant to be! ❤️


JenJBS said:


> A few more for the Independent Showcase Challenge.
> 
> Polene Numero Dix
> Polene Numero Six
> Aspinal of London Pandora
> Aspinal of London Sabine clutch
> Aspinal of London mini-trunk
> 
> View attachment 5136717
> View attachment 5136718
> View attachment 5136719
> View attachment 5136720
> View attachment 5136721


Ooooo - Aspinal has been a major temptation for me …. must. look. away.  


cowgirlsboots said:


> Today my Spy returned home- thown back in the box on top of all my careful wadding...
> I looked her up and down and sniffed her... she´s fine for a bag of this age with normal traces of use and she does faintly smell of Ballistol which absolutely cannot be confused with "basement" or "ashtray". My spouse asked to see the bag, had a good look and even as he is an absolute nitpicker couldn´t find anything unacceptable. He asked me how much the buyer had paid and said he´d had not parted with this bag for this price.
> Peace of mind restored:I did not do anything wrong!
> Well- I put my stuff into the Spy and wore her to the Post Office. She looked very nice with my vintage 60ies maxi dress. I might actually start to like using her- given I find some pouches to organize the big dark pit.


You did nothing wrong at all. At all! 
And good on you - wear her with pride. It’s a beautiful bag! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> I think for now I´ll keep the Spy and actually try to wear her. It´s the season for wearing my vintage 60ies and 70ies maxi dresses which look good with a bag like this.
> She won´t get any worse... I can try and sell her later in the year.


Yes!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> Ooooo - Aspinal has been a major temptation for me …. must. look. away.



They are having a summer sale right now.


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> They are having a summer sale right now.


Temptress!!!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Confession time: I kinda-sorta bought a bag this month.
> I didn't need it. I have a bunch of small bags. It was definitely stress-shopping, pure and simple. Lotsa stress going on.
> But, on the plus side:
> - it wasn't at all expensive (preloved, because it's a waaaaay discontinued style)
> - I used to own one of these, and I always regretted letting it go
> - I've been carrying it for a week, and I'm smitten
> - Especially because… you see that little pocket in the front? The one that looks useless? Well, it just exactly fits my CC case!
> 
> Here it is: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Cupid in Mahogany
> 
> View attachment 5136710


Seems perfect! Well done, I say. However, I am sorry about the stress going on. Hope it lifts very soon!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I accepted one last night, then there was a problem with her payment and I never heard anything else. I guess it won't be happening.



Did your potential buyer resurface?


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Did your potential buyer resurface?


No, and I sent the same offer to all the other watchers but no one bought.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> A few more for the Independent Showcase Challenge.
> 
> Polene Numero Dix
> Polene Numero Six
> Aspinal of London Pandora
> Aspinal of London Sabine clutch
> Aspinal of London mini-trunk
> 
> View attachment 5136717
> View attachment 5136718
> View attachment 5136719
> View attachment 5136720
> View attachment 5136721



Ooh, I didn’t realize you had a Polene Numero Six! Do you like it?

In other news, I’ve spied what might be the perfect purple for me, which is on a bag that apparently is part of Coach’s upcoming fall collection. I don’t like this bag, so I’m hoping they do other bags in this color too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> Ooh, I didn’t realize you had a Polene Numero Six! Do you like it?
> 
> In other news, I’ve spied what might be the perfect purple for me, which is on a bag that apparently is part of Coach’s upcoming fall collection. I don’t like this bag, so I’m hoping they do other bags in this color too.
> 
> View attachment 5138027


That´s a lovely shade of purple! Fingers crossed other models will turn up in this colour!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Ooh, I didn’t realize you had a Polene Numero Six! Do you like it?
> 
> In other news, I’ve spied what might be the perfect purple for me, which is on a bag that apparently is part of Coach’s upcoming fall collection. I don’t like this bag, so I’m hoping they do other bags in this color too.
> 
> View attachment 5138027



I like the Polene Numero Six as a church purse. It doesn't hold much at all. For church it doesn't need to.

That new Coach purple is lovely!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Ooh, I didn’t realize you had a Polene Numero Six! Do you like it?
> 
> In other news, I’ve spied what might be the perfect purple for me, which is on a bag that apparently is part of Coach’s upcoming fall collection. I don’t like this bag, so I’m hoping they do other bags in this color too.
> 
> View attachment 5138027


That plum purple is so versatile!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Time to fess up. I have ordered  one more Go forth Goods bag for the fall. I ordered the mini Avery crossbody in oxblood. I also have two bags that went out this month. Not the Lv but a different bag that I loved but found I rarely wore, went at the consignment shop. I keep the spaces open on my shelves for whatever I bring to the consignment shop, so I am always delighted when something goes there. It is the cutest little shop, so I always have to put blinders on when I bring her things. It looks more like a boutique with only the nicest things, so very hard not to go in further and shop. lol


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Time to fess up. I have ordered  one more Go forth Goods bag for the fall. I ordered the mini Avery crossbody in oxblood. I also have two bags that went out this month. Not the Lv but a different bag that I loved but found I rarely wore, went at the consignment shop. I keep the spaces open on my shelves for whatever I bring to the consignment shop, so I am always delighted when something goes there. It is the cutest little shop, so I always have to put blinders on when I bring her things. It looks more like a boutique with only the nicest things, so very hard not to go in further and shop. lol


The truth shall set you free!!!!! You are safe here…we know the sound of the siren call of a new bag. LOL


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Adorable bag! Sorry you have so much stress. Hopefully you have a bit of fun in there too.


Thanks. I'm looking for ways to find a little fun around the edges.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Took a low ball offer on an Mz bag last night. Now my black bags are at a reasonable amount.


That's great! Sometimes the $$$ is less important than the shelf space.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Once a woman returned a bag to me because it made her look fat! The next time it sold for more.


Gah… that is HYSTERICAL!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve been taking some lowball offers on "stuff" during the last few days, too: cowgirl boots that never fit me, sneakers that were a size too small, a vintage handbag I´d had listed in the classifieds for ages... march tehm out the door, even if it is July... and then my dear "regular customer" got in touch and bought some dresses, a coat and another vintage bag (the one I had just bought and noticed I have at least three that look the same, but are nicer) without much haggling.
> It feels good to see items I really do not need leave the house! (Not that any gaps would be obvious yet...)


Good for you! I've consigned everything that I think might sell, so now I'm starting a donation pile in our spare room. 

For a while in California, during the worst part of the pandemic, grocery stores wouldn't let you use your own shopping bags, so I have a whole stack of thick paper grocery bags. Now I'm getting to use them! Things are going into the paper bags, sorted by type: women's clothes, men's clothes, kitchen, other household, & books. Yes, BOOKS! Mr. PG is on board… yay! 

At some point, Mr. PG will drive everything over to our local Goodwill, and that will be that. I completely agree with you that it's a good feeling to anticipate clearing out space.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Seems perfect! Well done, I say. However, I am sorry about the stress going on. Hope it lifts very soon!


There are a whole bunch of stresses, and the stack doesn't seem as though it will shrink any time soon. So coping strategies are the name of the game. Stress shopping works, as long as it's little things (a small bag on fleabay, a pretty nail polish purchased with Nordstrom Notes, a pedicure in OPI Red…). Also beach walks. And Zoom visits with far-distant friends. And this thread!

Plus, Mr. PG and I are a great team, so not only does he have my back, we're absolutely in this together.

Appreciate the moral support.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Ooh, I didn’t realize you had a Polene Numero Six! Do you like it?
> 
> In other news, I’ve spied what might be the perfect purple for me, which is on a bag that apparently is part of Coach’s upcoming fall collection. I don’t like this bag, so I’m hoping they do other bags in this color too.
> 
> View attachment 5138027


What a fantastic shade of purple. The way it's looking to me, it has an undertone of grey in it, which keeps it from being too bright. And yet it's still purple. If that makes sense?

I hope they come out with more bags in this shade! What style are you looking for?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Time to fess up. I have ordered  one more Go forth Goods bag for the fall. I ordered the mini Avery crossbody in oxblood. I also have two bags that went out this month. Not the Lv but a different bag that I loved but found I rarely wore, went at the consignment shop. I keep the spaces open on my shelves for whatever I bring to the consignment shop, so I am always delighted when something goes there. It is the cutest little shop, so I always have to put blinders on when I bring her things. It looks more like a boutique with only the nicest things, so very hard not to go in further and shop. lol


That's a gorgeous bag! I love the contrasting black handles & strap. Is this your first Mini Avery? I was  wondering about the weight, compared to the PLG Mini Crossbody.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Good for you! I've consigned everything that I think might sell, so now I'm starting a donation pile in our spare room.
> 
> For a while in California, during the worst part of the pandemic, grocery stores wouldn't let you use your own shopping bags, so I have a whole stack of thick paper grocery bags. Now I'm getting to use them! Things are going into the paper bags, sorted by type: women's clothes, men's clothes, kitchen, other household, & books. Yes, BOOKS! Mr. PG is on board… yay!
> 
> At some point, Mr. PG will drive everything over to our local Goodwill, and that will be that. I completely agree with you that it's a good feeling to anticipate clearing out space.


I have a huge collection of those really nice reusable plastic bags grocery stores converted to after the plastic bag ban went into effect. I had plenty before covid, but during covid, we used instacart and nearly every order came in these nice bags. They are too nice to use for trash. 

My garage is full of stuff for charity but I've been too lazy to drive it there. I keep hoping someone will call to tell me a truck will be in the neighborhood like they used to.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> That's a gorgeous bag! I love the contrasting black handles & strap. Is this your first Mini Avery? I was  wondering about the weight, compared to the PLG Mini Crossbody.


It will be. Ever since you you showed me the yellow one I was thinking of it. I love the yellow but by the time that would be made most of summer would be over. I am hoping the oxblood is redder than my PLG oxblood but not as red as the cranberry. These colors work so nice with my fall and winter coats. I will let you know the weight when it arrives.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> There are a whole bunch of stresses, and the stack doesn't seem as though it will shrink any time soon. So coping strategies are the name of the game. Stress shopping works, as long as it's little things (a small bag on fleabay, a pretty nail polish purchased with Nordstrom Notes, a pedicure in OPI Red…). Also beach walks. And Zoom visits with far-distant friends. And this thread!
> 
> Plus, Mr. PG and I are a great team, so not only does he have my back, we're absolutely in this together.
> 
> Appreciate the moral support.


These are great coping strategies! I envy you the beach walks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Once a woman returned a bag to me because it made her look fat! The next time it sold for more.


It's true for me! Some bags make me look bigger. I think it's the angle of the strap hanging as a crossbody due to the length of the bag.
Certain bags visually add a wide horizontal line around my waist and makes me wider looking.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> A few more for the Independent Showcase Challenge.
> 
> Polene Numero Dix
> Polene Numero Six
> Aspinal of London Pandora
> Aspinal of London Sabine clutch
> Aspinal of London mini-trunk
> 
> View attachment 5136717
> View attachment 5136718
> View attachment 5136719
> View attachment 5136720
> View attachment 5136721


I knew you had cute black bags, but I didn't realize you have  so many cute black bags!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I knew you had cute black bags, but I didn't realize you have  so many cute black bags!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> It's true for me! Some bags make me look bigger. I think it's the angle of the strap hanging as a crossbody due to the length of the bag.
> Certain bags visually add a wide horizontal line around my waist and makes me wider looking.


I loved this bag because it gave the illusion of being smaller than it was based on the dimensions. It was 14 inches long but looked like a small bag. I bet that is why it made her look fat. It was a satchel with a short shoulder strap but looked best hand carried.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I have a huge collection of those really nice reusable plastic bags grocery stores converted to after the plastic bag ban went into effect. I had plenty before covid, but during covid, we used instacart and nearly every order came in these nice bags. They are too nice to use for trash.
> 
> My garage is full of stuff for charity but I've been too lazy to drive it there. I keep hoping someone will call to tell me a truck will be in the neighborhood like they used to.


Oh, yes, it would be convenient if a truck came to do pickup. 
I wonder if any of those places will just come to your house if you call them? Goodwill in our area used to pick up larger things (we donated a living room chair to them a few years ago, and they came and got it from our front porch).


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> These are great coping strategies! *I envy you the beach walks!*


Yes, these are the highlight. Even more than chocolate!


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> It's true for me! Some bags make me look bigger. I think it's the angle of the strap hanging as a crossbody due to the length of the bag.
> Certain bags visually add a wide horizontal line around my waist and makes me wider looking.


I can see that.


----------



## ElainePG

Sunshine mama said:


> It's true for me! Some bags make me look bigger. I think it's the angle of the strap hanging as a crossbody due to the length of the bag.
> Certain bags visually add a wide horizontal line around my waist and makes me wider looking.


Now that I think about it, there are definitely bags that makes me look shorter! A shoulder strap bag with a strap that's too long, making the bag hit below my hip. Also pretty much any bag that's too large, especially one that's both large *and* super-structured. It ends up looking like the handbag is taking me out for a walk!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariliz11 said:


> Wow this has happened to me too. One instance was while I was stopped at a red light, a guy pulls by next to me lowers his window and says “you would look so much cuter if you smiled”…like why do I need your random opinion?!


The nerve!!!! I would have said "thanks,  I am", with an angry face.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Good for you! I've consigned everything that I think might sell, so now I'm starting a donation pile in our spare room.
> 
> For a while in California, during the worst part of the pandemic, grocery stores wouldn't let you use your own shopping bags, so I have a whole stack of thick paper grocery bags. Now I'm getting to use them! Things are going into the paper bags, sorted by type: women's clothes, men's clothes, kitchen, other household, & books. Yes, BOOKS! Mr. PG is on board… yay!
> 
> At some point, Mr. PG will drive everything over to our local Goodwill, and that will be that. I completely agree with you that it's a good feeling to anticipate clearing out space.



Well done @ElainePG! 
The things I need to sell all wouldn´t be suitable for a consignment shop (if we had any) so they have to go into the classifieds where over time they hopefully will sell. I cleared out a shoe cabinet yesterday and listed half its content after seeing these shoes all were either the wrong size or not my taste anymore. There are some more places where far too many shoes live including a stack of cardboard boxes in the back room...
There will be some big bags to just go into the trash. Some items are simply beyond keeping.
It´s a bit hot for this kind of work, but I feel the urge to clear space.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Well done @ElainePG!
> The things I need to sell all wouldn´t be suitable for a consignment shop (if we had any) so they have to go into the classifieds where over time they hopefully will sell. I cleared out a shoe cabinet yesterday and listed half its content after seeing these shoes all were either the wrong size or not my taste anymore. There are some more places where far too many shoes live including a stack of cardboard boxes in the back room...
> There will be some big bags to just go into the trash. Some items are simply beyond keeping.
> It´s a bit hot for this kind of work, but I feel the urge to clear space.


I am trying to clear out too , but then I see things on sale that I have been thinking about paying full price for and it begins again. I need  to start getting rid of old toys and things in our back basement that is a storage only area. Not sure how to even begin there.


----------



## behindtheseams

This month I went through my closet and listed 8 accessories and 5 bags. It's always a little depressing to see how little designer items sell compared to how much they originally cost, but I'd rather declutter than have the unused items taking up space in my closet. Already sold 1 bag and 1 SLG and rejected two ridiculously lowball offers, hopefully the other items will move quickly.

I'm also tempted by the new LV Wild at Heart launch... I've been very good this year (only bought 2 bags and 1 jewelry piece), but part of me wants to wait until my other items have sold before adding any more to my closet.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Well done @ElainePG!
> The things I need to sell all wouldn´t be suitable for a consignment shop (if we had any) so they have to go into the classifieds where over time they hopefully will sell. I cleared out a shoe cabinet yesterday and listed half its content after seeing these shoes all were either the wrong size or not my taste anymore. There are some more places where far too many shoes live including a stack of cardboard boxes in the back room...
> There will be some big bags to just go into the trash. Some items are simply beyond keeping.
> It´s a bit hot for this kind of work, but I feel the urge to clear space.


Well done! It seems as though we're both in a clearing-out frame of mind.


----------



## ElainePG

behindtheseams said:


> This month I went through my closet and listed 8 accessories and 5 bags. It's always a little depressing to see how little designer items sell compared to how much they originally cost, but I'd rather declutter than have the unused items taking up space in my closet. Already sold 1 bag and 1 SLG and rejected two ridiculously lowball offers, hopefully the other items will move quickly.
> 
> *I'm also tempted by the new LV Wild at Heart launch*... I've been very good this year (only bought 2 bags and 1 jewelry piece), but part of me wants to wait until my other items have sold before adding any more to my closet.


I was tempted by that launch, too! I had to close the browser window very quickly…


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I am trying to clear out too , but then I see things on sale that I have been thinking about paying full price for and it begins again. I need  to start getting rid of old toys and things in our back basement that is a storage only area. Not sure how to even begin there.


One day at a time.
That's how I did the basement (though there's still a few things I could clear out), little by little or one corner at a time. It was overwhelming at first, but got easier as I went along.


----------



## dcooney4

Does anyone own the Marc Jacobs mini cruiser and what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## JenJBS

My final post for the Independent Showcase Challenge. Behno Ina and Mini-Ina bags.

Black, apricot, avocado, and orchid.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> My final post for the Independent Showcase Challenge. Behno Ina and Mini-Ina bags.
> 
> Black, apricot, avocado, and orchid.
> 
> View attachment 5141284
> View attachment 5141285
> View attachment 5141287
> View attachment 5141288


These are gorgeous! I am not familiar with these.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## behindtheseams

dcooney4 said:


> Does anyone own the Marc Jacobs mini cruiser and what are your thoughts on it?


I don't own one, but I've seen the mini cruiser in-store and found it very cute and surprisingly roomy for its size. Typical Marc Jacobs quality and at a reasonable price point. Opted not to get it as I'm being very strict with what bags I'm adding to my collection and have another contemporary-branded bag that serves a similar look/function.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> These are gorgeous! I am not familiar with these.



Thank you!    I love the Independent Showcase Challenge idea since it lets us see bags we aren't familiar with.


----------



## dcooney4

behindtheseams said:


> I don't own one, but I've seen the mini cruiser in-store and found it very cute and surprisingly roomy for its size. Typical Marc Jacobs quality and at a reasonable price point. Opted not to get it as I'm being very strict with what bags I'm adding to my collection and have another contemporary-branded bag that serves a similar look/function.


Thanks! You said typical Marc Jacobs quality is that good or soso? I have not bought from them in a long time so I don’t know how their stuff holds up anymore.


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> One day at a time.
> That's how I did the basement (though there's still a few things I could clear out), little by little or one corner at a time. It was overwhelming at first, but got easier as I went along.


I have some home renovations going, and part of my project is clearing out space.  I have a dilemma though, I have boxes and boxes of stuff from maybe 20+ years ago. I don’t want to sort through them.  I’m thinking that if they have remained untouched for that long, then I don’t need them.  However, the other day, I sampled a box and that box has old letters, some old but official documents and very personal stuff.  Now I’m rethinking how I should dispose them since we don’t have very formal services for that here.  I was thinking of hiring somebody to haul them away, but I don’t know how he will dispose them.  (For context, since I’m from a third world country, there are people who sift through garbage and scavenge for a living here.)  A friend said to burn the personal letters.  But that means also going through the  boxes, which I no longer want to do in the first place.  Why is cleanup so hard?!!


----------



## msd_bags

On the bag front, I’ve seen no movement in my bag count for about a year now.  Slowly, I’ve been using ‘nice’ bags again, but since I still don’t go out often (WFH still allowed) then I really am not motivated to change bags.  

It’s been maybe 3 weeks that I’m using my Proenza Schouler tote.  Gosh, the leather on this bag just smells heavenly!! Here is a photo from before (pre-pandemic):


----------



## Vintage Leather

msd_bags said:


> I have some home renovations going, and part of my project is clearing out space.  I have a dilemma though, I have boxes and boxes of stuff from maybe 20+ years ago. I don’t want to sort through them.  I’m thinking that if they have remained untouched for that long, then I don’t need them.  However, the other day, I sampled a box and that box has old letters, some old but official documents and very personal stuff.  Now I’m rethinking how I should dispose them since we don’t have very formal services for that here.  I was thinking of hiring somebody to haul them away, but I don’t know how he will dispose them.  (For context, since I’m from a third world country, there are people who sift through garbage and scavenge for a living here.)  A friend said to burn the personal letters.  But that means also going through the  boxes, which I no longer want to do in the first place.  Why is cleanup so hard?!!



Can you hire someone? 
Hire them for the job (either hourly or by the whole job) Give them a list of things to bring to your attention, such as: personal letters, photographs, jewelry, handbags, stock certificates and old tech that might have personal information. Everything else goes hauled away.

I’ve done it before, both hiring someone and being hired myself. It’s a fairly normal process in the States when dealing with an estate, especially if the deceased lived away from their family.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> I have some home renovations going, and part of my project is clearing out space.  I have a dilemma though, I have boxes and boxes of stuff from maybe 20+ years ago. I don’t want to sort through them.  I’m thinking that if they have remained untouched for that long, then I don’t need them.  However, the other day, I sampled a box and that box has old letters, some old but official documents and very personal stuff.  Now I’m rethinking how I should dispose them since we don’t have very formal services for that here.  I was thinking of hiring somebody to haul them away, but I don’t know how he will dispose them.  (For context, since I’m from a third world country, there are people who sift through garbage and scavenge for a living here.)  A friend said to burn the personal letters.  But that means also going through the  boxes, which I no longer want to do in the first place.  Why is cleanup so hard?!!


You can take your boxes to an office supply store like Staples to have them shredded. I did that with our old financial records. I know I could have saved some money by sorting through it and only having the sensitive stuff shredded but I opted to just take the boxes as they were. Do they have things like that where you are?


----------



## msd_bags

Vintage Leather said:


> Can you hire someone?
> Hire them for the job (either hourly or by the whole job) Give them a list of things to bring to your attention, such as: personal letters, photographs, jewelry, handbags, stock certificates and old tech that might have personal information. Everything else goes hauled away.
> 
> I’ve done it before, both hiring someone and being hired myself. It’s a fairly normal process in the States when dealing with an estate, especially if the deceased lived away from their family.


This is a good idea, though it would still require that the person who is gonna do it is trustworthy.  Hmmm, i trust the cleaning staff at the office.  Maybe.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> You can take your boxes to an office supply store like Staples to have them shredded. I did that with our old financial records. I know I could have saved some money by sorting through it and only having the sensitive stuff shredded but I opted to just take the boxes as they were. Do they have things like that where you are?


I don’t think we have that service here.  I have a shredder that is no longer working.  Maybe time to buy one.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I have some home renovations going, and part of my project is clearing out space.  I have a dilemma though, I have boxes and boxes of stuff from maybe 20+ years ago. I don’t want to sort through them.  I’m thinking that if they have remained untouched for that long, then I don’t need them.  However, the other day, I sampled a box and that box has old letters, some old but official documents and very personal stuff.  Now I’m rethinking how I should dispose them since we don’t have very formal services for that here.  I was thinking of hiring somebody to haul them away, but I don’t know how he will dispose them.  (For context, since I’m from a third world country, there are people who sift through garbage and scavenge for a living here.)  A friend said to burn the personal letters.  But that means also going through the  boxes, which I no longer want to do in the first place.  Why is cleanup so hard?!!


I hate to say it but you should go through them. Can you get a shredder or borrow one and do it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I am trying to clear out too , but then I see things on sale that I have been thinking about paying full price for and it begins again. I need  to start getting rid of old toys and things in our back basement that is a storage only area. Not sure how to even begin there.



My spouse says clearing out is making room for new stuff... on the other hand he always teases me with "Polly Pocket can´t close her house anymore".
Back rooms and basements tend to be tricky- too many sentimental items lurking in the shadows.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> I have some home renovations going, and part of my project is clearing out space.  I have a dilemma though, I have boxes and boxes of stuff from maybe 20+ years ago. I don’t want to sort through them.  I’m thinking that if they have remained untouched for that long, then I don’t need them.  However, the other day, I sampled a box and that box has old letters, some old but official documents and very personal stuff.  Now I’m rethinking how I should dispose them since we don’t have very formal services for that here.  I was thinking of hiring somebody to haul them away, but I don’t know how he will dispose them.  (For context, since I’m from a third world country, there are people who sift through garbage and scavenge for a living here.)  A friend said to burn the personal letters.  But that means also going through the  boxes, which I no longer want to do in the first place.  Why is cleanup so hard?!!



I fear you will have to go through your boxes and dispose of the personal letters and documents yourself unless there is a reliable document disposal service available that will put them through the shredder which would mean you´d have to single them out beforehand...
I´m in Germany and wouldn´t take boxes with personal letters or documents to the tip or leave them at the curb- I´ve sifted through other peoples garbage at the tip/ the curb myself many times while treasure hunting...  Years ago there was a skip full of old looking papers at the local tip. It turned out they were from the church archive...


----------



## behindtheseams

Good news, it looks like two more items sold (1 bag, 1 accessory)! I think I'm going to hold off on listing any more items until my remaining listings sell.



dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! You said typical Marc Jacobs quality is that good or soso? I have not bought from them in a long time so I don’t know how their stuff holds up anymore.



The boutique stuff is good. I own a few dresses and SLGs that have held up wonderfully over the years. Although I believe Marc Jacobs also makes stuff exclusively for outlet stores like Nordstrom Rack, so I'd caution against getting those since I've heard the quality is more hit/miss.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Confession time: I kinda-sorta bought a bag this month.
> I didn't need it. I have a bunch of small bags. It was definitely stress-shopping, pure and simple. Lotsa stress going on.
> But, on the plus side:
> - it wasn't at all expensive (preloved, because it's a waaaaay discontinued style)
> - I used to own one of these, and I always regretted letting it go
> - I've been carrying it for a week, and I'm smitten
> - Especially because… you see that little pocket in the front? The one that looks useless? Well, it just exactly fits my CC case!
> 
> Here it is: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Cupid in Mahogany
> 
> View attachment 5136710


Congratulations on your RM Mini Cupid, great looking bag In a great colour! I hope the stress level is manageable/improving.



ElainePG said:


> Good for you! I've consigned everything that I think might sell, so now I'm starting a donation pile in our spare room.
> 
> For a while in California, during the worst part of the pandemic, grocery stores wouldn't let you use your own shopping bags, so I have a whole stack of thick paper grocery bags. Now I'm getting to use them! Things are going into the paper bags, sorted by type: women's clothes, men's clothes, kitchen, other household, & books. Yes, BOOKS! Mr. PG is on board… yay!
> 
> At some point, Mr. PG will drive everything over to our local Goodwill, and that will be that. I completely agree with you that it's a good feeling to anticipate clearing out space.


Great job on your consigned items and donation pile!
________
I hope our friends in Germany, UK and Europe are doing ok. Seeing the pictures of flooding damage is so scary. Thinking of @cowgirlsboots @doni @papertiger


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> A few more for the Independent Showcase Challenge.
> 
> Polene Numero Dix
> Polene Numero Six
> Aspinal of London Pandora
> Aspinal of London Sabine clutch
> Aspinal of London mini-trunk
> 
> View attachment 5136717
> View attachment 5136718
> View attachment 5136719
> View attachment 5136720
> View attachment 5136721


All of these are fabulous, the mini trunk is so cute!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Ooh, I didn’t realize you had a Polene Numero Six! Do you like it?
> 
> In other news, I’ve spied what might be the perfect purple for me, which is on a bag that apparently is part of Coach’s upcoming fall collection. I don’t like this bag, so I’m hoping they do other bags in this color too.
> 
> View attachment 5138027


Ooh @Jereni this is such a great year round shade - love it!
Also, great colours of Behno Ina and Mini-Ina bags!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I hate to say it but you should go through them. Can you get a shredder or borrow one and do it.


I still have not disposed my shredder which stopped working only after a year of me buying it.  Suffice it to say, that has discouraged me from getting a new one.  In any case, I may really have to go through my boxes!  


cowgirlsboots said:


> I fear you will have to go through your boxes and dispose of the personal letters and documents yourself unless there is a reliable document disposal service available that will put them through the shredder which would mean you´d have to single them out beforehand...
> I´m in Germany and wouldn´t take boxes with personal letters or documents to the tip or leave them at the curb- I´ve sifted through other peoples garbage at the tip/ the curb myself many times while treasure hunting...  Years ago there was a skip full of old looking papers at the local tip. It turned out they were from the church archive...


Thanks for your take on it.   In a way I’d feel violated if somebody would read the personal letters in my boxes!


----------



## mariliz11

Challenge n.2 - I may not have a blue / white colored bag but since I’m Greek and it’s the peak of summer, here’s a blue and white outfit that reminds me of the Greek islands



Edit: slippers and dress are also from local independent designers so that kind of covers that challenge too!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> All of these are fabulous, the mini trunk is so cute!



Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

mariliz11 said:


> Challenge n.2 - I may not have a blue / white colored bag but since I’m Greek and it’s the peak of summer, here’s a blue and white outfit that reminds me of the Greek islands
> View attachment 5141791
> 
> 
> Edit: slippers and dress are also from local independent designers so that kind of covers that challenge too!


This is just beautiful. Love the pedicure too!


----------



## More bags

More bags said:


> Ooh @Jereni this is such a great year round shade - love it!
> Also, great colours of Behno Ina and Mini-Ina bags!


oops, meant to tag @JenJBS on her Behno Ina and Mini-Ina bags.


----------



## doni

How is everybody?
I have been on holiday mode, traveling (travelling, so ordinary before and such a huge deal now!), hosting family and friends, going to the beach and restlessly doing nothing.



JenJBS said:


> My final post for the Independent Showcase Challenge. Behno Ina and Mini-Ina bags.
> 
> Black, apricot, avocado, and orchid.
> 
> View attachment 5141284
> View attachment 5141285
> View attachment 5141287
> View attachment 5141288



You are so good at photographing bags! Love these.


msd_bags said:


> I have some home renovations going, and part of my project is clearing out space.  I have a dilemma though, I have boxes and boxes of stuff from maybe 20+ years ago. I don’t want to sort through them.  I’m thinking that if they have remained untouched for that long, then I don’t need them.  However, the other day, I sampled a box and that box has old letters, some old but official documents and very personal stuff.  Now I’m rethinking how I should dispose them since we don’t have very formal services for that here.  I was thinking of hiring somebody to haul them away, but I don’t know how he will dispose them.  (For context, since I’m from a third world country, there are people who sift through garbage and scavenge for a living here.)  A friend said to burn the personal letters.  But that means also going through the  boxes, which I no longer want to do in the first place.  Why is cleanup so hard?!!



I don’t know what to advise but yes, cleanup is hard! 


mariliz11 said:


> Challenge n.2 - I may not have a blue / white colored bag but since I’m Greek and it’s the peak of summer, here’s a blue and white outfit that reminds me of the Greek islands
> View attachment 5141791
> 
> 
> Edit: slippers and dress are also from local independent designers so that kind of covers that challenge too!



So lovely and indeed so Greek!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> oops, meant to tag @JenJBS on her Behno Ina and Mini-Ina bags.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> How is everybody?
> I have been on holiday mode, traveling (travelling, so ordinary before and such a huge deal now!), hosting family and friends, going to the beach and restlessly doing nothing.
> 
> You are so good at photographing bags! Love these.



Sounds like you've been having a wonderful time! 

Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> On the bag front, I’ve seen no movement in my bag count for about a year now.  Slowly, I’ve been using ‘nice’ bags again, but since I still don’t go out often (WFH still allowed) then I really am not motivated to change bags.
> 
> It’s been maybe 3 weeks that I’m using my Proenza Schouler tote.  Gosh, the leather on this bag just smells heavenly!! Here is a photo from before (pre-pandemic):
> View attachment 5141415


That's such a lovely bag! And I can't tell from the photo… is the black & white part of the bag, or is it an add-on? It's very sharp looking!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> *I hate to say it but you should go through them*. Can you get a shredder or borrow one and do it.


I agree with this. Time for a new (good-quality) shredder, and then set aside a certain amount of time every day until it's done. Shredding is better than burning: certainly safer, and better for your lungs.

When it's all done (which will take time, for sure) you'll be glad you did it and got it out of the way… and also that you didn't have anyone else do it for you. If you handed it off to anyone else, you'd always be worrying. And this isn't a time for extra stress.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your RM Mini Cupid, great looking bag In a great colour! I hope the stress level is manageable/improving.
> 
> 
> Great job on your consigned items and donation pile!
> ________
> *I hope our friends in Germany, UK and Europe are doing ok*. Seeing the pictures of flooding damage is so scary. Thinking of @cowgirlsboots @doni @papertiger


Have I ever told you how supportive all your posts are, to EVERYONE on this thread? It's a treat to know you.


----------



## 880

msd_bags said:


> I have some home renovations going, and part of my project is clearing out space.  I have a dilemma though, I have boxes and boxes of stuff from maybe 20+ years ago. I don’t want to sort through them.  I’m thinking that if they have remained untouched for that long, then I don’t need them.  However, the other day, I sampled a box and that box has old letters, some old but official documents and very personal stuff.  Now I’m rethinking how I should dispose them since we don’t have very formal services for that here.  I was thinking of hiring somebody to haul them away, but I don’t know how he will dispose them.  (For context, since I’m from a third world country, there are people who sift through garbage and scavenge for a living here.)  A friend said to burn the personal letters.  But that means also going through the  boxes, which I no longer want to do in the first place.  Why is cleanup so hard?!!


My mom spends half the year over there, and she would say have someone shred everything! You do not want your personal info ending up in Basura Mt! Hugs
edit: just realized everyone above gave the same recommendation! Good luck!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I still have not disposed my shredder which stopped working only after a year of me buying it.  Suffice it to say, that has discouraged me from getting a new one.  In any case, I may really have to go through my boxes!
> 
> Thanks for your take on it.   In a way I’d feel violated if somebody would read the personal letters in my boxes!


I had a shredder die after exactly one year. Then (I feel so silly!) I _read the instruction manual._ It turns out that shredders need regular maintenance. Who knew?

Now I send one of these lubricator sheets through the shredder every month. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 880

mariliz11 said:


> Challenge n.2 - I may not have a blue / white colored bag but since I’m Greek and it’s the peak of summer, here’s a blue and white outfit that reminds me of the Greek islands
> View attachment 5141791
> 
> 
> Edit: slippers and dress are also from local independent designers so that kind of covers that challenge too!


you look like a model! Love this pic! The colors are perfect!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## mariliz11

880 said:


> you look like a model! Love this pic! The colors are perfect!


Aww thanks so much dear, so kind


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> Challenge n.2 - I may not have a blue / white colored bag but since I’m Greek and it’s the peak of summer, here’s a blue and white outfit that reminds me of the Greek islands
> View attachment 5141791
> 
> 
> Edit: slippers and dress are also from local independent designers so that kind of covers that challenge too!


You look lovely in it.


----------



## dcooney4

Just received my Go Forth Goods Bag. I think weight wise it will be fine. It is 1lb and 9.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
3/8oz . The strap needs to be softened a bit. I just need to wiggle it a bit to do that. The back pocket I added will be perfect for my phone. It is completely empty in the pictures so once loaded I think it will take shape. All in all quite satisfied. I am going to have fun changing straps and adding a little decoration on it now and then.


----------



## dcooney4

I give up trying to fix that post.


----------



## msd_bags

880 said:


> My mom spends half the year over there, and she would say have someone shred everything! You do not want your personal info ending up in Basura Mt! Hugs
> edit: just realized everyone above gave the same recommendation! Good luck!


Thanks! I hope I can find time to do it myself.  But firstly, I need to get a shredder. 


ElainePG said:


> I had a shredder die after exactly one year. Then (I feel so silly!) I _read the instruction manual._ It turns out that shredders need regular maintenance. Who knew?
> 
> Now I send one of these lubricator sheets through the shredder every month. Fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 5142153


Oh, it needs maintenance??  Lol, I didn’t know this.  I think my shredder was by Fellowes.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Just received my Go Forth Goods Bag. I think weight wise it will be fine. It is 1lb and 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142284
> View attachment 5142285
> View attachment 5142286
> View attachment 5142287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8oz . The strap needs to be softened a bit. I just need to wiggle it a bit to do that. The back pocket I added will be perfect for my phone. It is completely empty in the pictures so once loaded I think it will take shape. All in all quite satisfied. I am going to have fun changing straps and adding a little decoration on it now and then.


You’re thinner than I last “saw” you! I missed discussions about this brand.  Seems to be hardy.


----------



## 880

msd_bags said:


> Thanks! I hope I can find time to do it myself.  But firstly, I need to get a shredder.
> 
> Oh, it needs maintenance??  Lol, I didn’t know this.  I think my shredder was by Fellowes.


I have a fellows shredder! It needs lubrication


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> You’re thinner than I last “saw” you! I missed discussions about this brand.  Seems to be hardy.


Thank you! I am trying to get in better shape .


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Thanks! I hope I can find time to do it myself.  But firstly, I need to get a shredder.
> 
> Oh, it needs maintenance??  Lol, I didn’t know this.  I think my shredder was by Fellowes.


I didn't know it either. I wonder if the oil I bought for the hair clippers will also work on the shredder.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> Once a woman returned a bag to me because it made her look fat! The next time it sold for more.


oh wow, what bag?


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> oh wow, what bag?


Coach Madison Sophia. Here's a picture I took years ago.


----------



## americandreaming

More bags said:


> *July Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> 
> *Handmade/Independent showcase* - share your handmade/independent designer/small studio/local brand etc. handbags. Showcase beautiful bags and work that doesn't take as much credit as designer items. Idea from @mariliz11
> *Flag colours* - wear a bag with one of the colors from your flag, could be where you live now, your country of origin, etc. Idea from @dcooney4
> *Blueberry Blast* - July is national blueberry month, wear your blue bags 2 times this month. Idea from @JenJBS
> *Non purse challenge:* July is national ice cream month. Try an ice cream flavor you've never tried before and share your thoughts. Idea from @JenJBS


I carried my chalk dinky - uk/england flag @dcooney4 

I received my second blue bag so now I'll have two blue bags to wear this month @JenJBS !  Now I just need something to carry them to before this month ends...


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> Coach Madison Sophia. Here's a picture I took years ago.


Nice!  I've never seen one in person but they seem very very popular on here - would you say it's the look/use/quality?


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Nice!  I've never seen one in person but they seem very very popular on here - would you say it's the look/use/quality?


It doesn't look very small in my picture but I'm not that big of a person. It's over 14 inches long but gives the appearance of a much smaller bag. I think on a larger person, it could look tinier than you would believe based on the measurements. I loved them when I had them. At one time I had 6. The main reason I didn't keep them is that they look best carried on the arm, but I prefer a shoulder bag or crossbody.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> It doesn't look very small in my picture but I'm not that big of a person. It's over 14 inches long but gives the appearance of a much smaller bag. I think on a larger person, it could look tinier than you would believe based on the measurements. I loved them when I had them. At one time I had 6. The main reason I didn't keep them is that they look best carried on the arm, but I prefer a shoulder bag or crossbody.


I see.  What did you love about them?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> I see.  What did you love about them?


They open wide so you can easily see everything and they are rather shallow so it is easy to access everything. I love how they look petite IRL. They came in some gorgeous finishes, including pleated, patent, croc, and embossed. All 6 of mine were very different from each other. I hated how they looked with the short shoulder strap.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Coach Madison Sophia. Here's a picture I took years ago.


Um, I don’t see how that bag could make someone look fat….


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Have I ever told you how supportive all your posts are, to EVERYONE on this thread? It's a treat to know you.


Thank you dear Elaine!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Just received my Go Forth Goods Bag. I think weight wise it will be fine. It is 1lb and 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142284
> View attachment 5142285
> View attachment 5142286
> View attachment 5142287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8oz . The strap needs to be softened a bit. I just need to wiggle it a bit to do that. The back pocket I added will be perfect for my phone. It is completely empty in the pictures so once loaded I think it will take shape. All in all quite satisfied. I am going to have fun changing straps and adding a little decoration on it now and then.


I love the colour you chose. You and the bag look fabulous!


----------



## More bags

americandreaming said:


> I carried my chalk dinky - uk/england flag @dcooney4
> 
> I received my second blue bag so now I'll have two blue bags to wear this month @JenJBS !  Now I just need something to carry them to before this month ends...
> 
> View attachment 5142510


Great picture of your chalk Dinky. I am mesmerized by your avatar pic, the leathers, the colours, the top handle …


----------



## americandreaming

More bags said:


> Great picture of your chalk Dinky. I am mesmerized by your avatar pic, the leathers, the colours, the top handle …


Thanks!  I love them so much. Wish you could smell them too!


----------



## baghabitz34

For handmade/independent showcase, here’s a pic of my Arayla Jett satchel in onyx.


----------



## dcooney4

americandreaming said:


> Thanks!  I love them so much. Wish you could smell them too!
> View attachment 5142734
> View attachment 5142735
> View attachment 5142736


Wow ! These are fabulous!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> For handmade/independent showcase, here’s a pic of my Arayla Jett satchel in onyx.
> View attachment 5142971


Love the studs.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> For handmade/independent showcase, here’s a pic of my Arayla Jett satchel in onyx.
> View attachment 5142971


Jett!!!!!❤️


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Thanks!  I love them so much. Wish you could smell them too!
> View attachment 5142734
> View attachment 5142735
> View attachment 5142736


Are there two black/brass ones?


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> Are there two black/brass ones?


No: red, black, white, BT(2), taupe, navy, green and grey/nickel.


----------



## dcooney4

Tried on my new burgundy bag in the house and test packed. It really surprised me by being comfortable and easy to access. I can’t tell if the color is supposed to be a soft burgundy or if it needs a bit of moisture but other than that I really like it. I want a bag in this exact shape and size but a bit more refined in black for the holidays. 
I have also found I am not a fan of wearing bags with chain straps. I love the way they look but then rarely wear them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> I hope our friends in Germany, UK and Europe are doing ok. Seeing the pictures of flooding damage is so scary. Thinking of @cowgirlsboots @doni @papertiger


Thank-you @More bags ! We are lucky to be safe. We live far away from the flooded areas. My heart goes out to the poor people who have lost everything.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> I still have not disposed my shredder which stopped working only after a year of me buying it.  Suffice it to say, that has discouraged me from getting a new one.  In any case, I may really have to go through my boxes!
> 
> Thanks for your take on it.   In a way I’d feel violated if somebody would read the personal letters in my boxes!



Personal letters or files or photos being seen by total strangers is always a breech of privacy and it can be so hurtful when these things go into the wrong hands. 
When I did the house clearance for my late aunt I found so many papers nobody else should ever lay hands on (many of them I didn´t read myself because it felt an inappropriate thing to do) and ended up tearing them all apart into the smallest pieces, mix the pieces and finally stuff them into big bags for recycling. 
The same happened when my Dad passed away and I had to sort his belongings. 

I still very much enjoy going through garbage at the curb. The tip meanwhile has moved location and it´s not possible to go treasure hunting there anymore. But as much as I love to hunt I never even attempt to read other people´s letters or documents. I just put them back.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> How is everybody?
> I have been on holiday mode, traveling (travelling, so ordinary before and such a huge deal now!), hosting family and friends, going to the beach and restlessly doing nothing.


I´m fine, thanks! Holiday mode and travelling sounds bliss to me! I was lucky to get the chance to go "home" and see my older children for 10 days. Not much of travelling, only an endless car ride, certainly no beach, but a lot of doing not much and spending time together.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m fine, thanks! Holiday mode and travelling sounds bliss to me! I was lucky to get the chance to go "home" and see my older children for 10 days. Not much of travelling, only an endless car ride, certainly no beach, but a lot of doing not much and spending time together.


Sometimes that’s all you need.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Love the studs.


Me too! Gives the bag a little visual interest.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Tried on my new burgundy bag in the house and test packed. It really surprised me by being comfortable and easy to access. I can’t tell if the color is supposed to be a soft burgundy or if it needs a bit of moisture but other than that I really like it. I want a bag in this exact shape and size but a bit more refined in black for the holidays.
> I have also found I am not a fan of wearing bags with chain straps. I love the way they look but then rarely wear them.


That's great! I agree about chain straps. They aren't comfortable. They only work on small, lightweight bags for me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

americandreaming said:


> Thanks!  I love them so much. Wish you could smell them too!
> View attachment 5142734
> View attachment 5142735
> View attachment 5142736


Wow! I am astonished! They’re so cute, and I love the top handle!


dcooney4 said:


> Tried on my new burgundy bag in the house and test packed. It really surprised me by being comfortable and easy to access. I can’t tell if the color is supposed to be a soft burgundy or if it needs a bit of moisture but other than that I really like it. I want a bag in this exact shape and size but a bit more refined in black for the holidays.
> I have also found I am not a fan of wearing bags with chain straps. I love the way they look but then rarely wear them.


It looks really nice, I think the back pocket you added is a great idea. 
I also don’t care for chain straps. I think they’re ‘better’ Whalen there’s a bit of leather at the top of the strap, but still not a fave. I have one purse with a chain strap, and it’s the one thing I don’t love about it.


----------



## msd_bags

americandreaming said:


> Thanks!  I love them so much. Wish you could smell them too!
> View attachment 5142734
> View attachment 5142735
> View attachment 5142736


What a collection!!! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Personal letters or files or photos being seen by total strangers is always a breech of privacy and it can be so hurtful when these things go into the wrong hands.
> When I did the house clearance for my late aunt I found so many papers nobody else should ever lay hands on (many of them I didn´t read myself because it felt an inappropriate thing to do) and ended up tearing them all apart into the smallest pieces, mix the pieces and finally stuff them into big bags for recycling.
> The same happened when my Dad passed away and I had to sort his belongings.
> 
> I still very much enjoy going through garbage at the curb. The tip meanwhile has moved location and it´s not possible to go treasure hunting there anymore. But as much as I love to hunt I never even attempt to read other people´s letters or documents. I just put them back.


That’s very thoughtful and sensitive of you not to take a look at those papers. And yes, there are a lot who are the opposite- nosy and insensitive.


----------



## dcooney4

Gave her a bit of moisture and now I adore it. Tried a product Someone in one of my groups recommended and it worked beautifully. It is called Bick 4 .


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5143843
> 
> Gave her a bit of moisture and now I adore it. Tried a product Someone in one of my groups recommended and it worked beautifully. It is called Bick 4 .



Lovely color!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Lovely color!


Thanks! I discovered they smoothed the underneath edge on the strap which makes it so comfortable with no sharp edge digging in.


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> What a fantastic shade of purple. The way it's looking to me, it has an undertone of grey in it, which keeps it from being too bright. And yet it's still purple. If that makes sense?
> 
> I hope they come out with more bags in this shade! What style are you looking for?



Agreed! It looks to me to be a sort of ‘dusty’ purple if that makes sense. I’m hoping they do it in the Willis 18 or the turnlock clutch. 



Sunshine mama said:


> It's true for me! Some bags make me look bigger. I think it's the angle of the strap hanging as a crossbody due to the length of the bag.
> Certain bags visually add a wide horizontal line around my waist and makes me wider looking.



I am the same - there are some bags when worn either crossbody or on the shoulder that just aren’t flattering on my shape for some reason. I have found that I enjoy shapes that are closer to squares, shapes that are closer to triangles (like the Fendi peekaboo and such) but often shapes that are rectangles and much wider side to side than top down - those I don’t do well with.

Sometimes it depends on the overall size and where it sits on my body. For example the classic Chanel flap in the medium size, I don’t care for on me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> What a collection!!!
> 
> That’s very thoughtful and sensitive of you not to take a look at those papers. And yes, there are a lot who are the opposite- nosy and insensitive.


Over the years we helped with quite a few house clearances- mainly the not too nice ones where the family just wanted to get rid of anything without value to them and offered we could for example take the cupboards for free in exchange for helping clear them out. I´ve learned to totally automatically sort through things and pack them without any curiosity or judging the state of cleanliness or order. It´s not my life, not my business. I simply do the job and always enjoyed the things that came out of this for me - a bag full of bed sheets for example makes perfect dust sheets I don´t have to buy, a bag of old towels makes cleaning rugs, all our every day plates and most of the cutlery have come from the tip or clearances, many a sewing box full of old notions, fabrics, curtains or even sewing machines have been passed to me...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

In the wild....
.... Fendi Spy going grocery shopping.


----------



## dcooney4

Went shopping for odds and ends we needed and came across a lone mini Liberty London Marlborough Crossbody and it followed me home. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Lately the more stressed I am the more things go in and out of my closet. Luckily things are going out to so I break even.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Went shopping for odds and ends we needed and came across a lone mini Liberty London Marlborough Crossbody and it followed me home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145291
> 
> Lately the more stressed I am the more things go in and out of my closet. Luckily things are going out to so I break even.


I love this!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Went shopping for odds and ends we needed and came across a lone mini Liberty London Marlborough Crossbody and it followed me home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145291
> 
> Lately the more stressed I am the more things go in and out of my closet. Luckily things are going out to so I break even.


What a fun bag! In my opinion you did well taking her home! I love the print- it´s in such an edgy contrast to the the shape of the bag. 

I really hear you re being stressed leads to selling and buying. It´s the need to do something! 
At the moment I do have a strong urge to clear out the mess that calls itself my home, too. 

There are too many shoes, clothes and maybe bags. 
Though I went through almost all of the latter and did not find any I´m not in love with. So far they all are keepers. I have one cupboard left to check...  Clothes and shoes both are still waiting for the big purge. I really need to drag out all the suitcases and boxes and do a Cinderella:  The good ones go into the pot, the bad ones go into your crop. 
My cowgirl´s boots collection is on display and I already went through it with an iron comb. Everything that does not fit me is leaving! Lots already have. I´m only keeping the really good ones! 

And on the other hand...  there´s a nice bag (or two?) I spotted...  I´m still thinkng about it, do I really need it? (No!) Do I really like it? (Generally yes, but it depends on the quality I can´t judge before holding it in my hands...) 

Meanwhile I keep sewing. I´ve been a bit deflated about sewing since a cheap fashion pencil skirt I bought without even trying it on while shopping with my daughter fits me better than the one I made to measure for myself, spending three days on the fit fine tuning. It´s not much more than a tube, so stretchy it would fit anybody...
Now I need a challenge. I (very cheaply) bought the remnants of another person´s true vintage 50ies curtains project (aka small pieces with issues) and am trying hard to make a decent dress from part of this haul. It´s coming together very slowly giving me a lot of time to let my thoughts wander. It´s a 50ies design and everything I do has to look the part. No shortcuts, a lot of handsewing. 
I know myself: as soon as the execution does not fit the era I will not be happy with the result. The feeling will be off. I made a really nice 40ies dress from some rayon mens´shirts. The fit is great, the true vintage pattern I altered to my own needs is nice, but silly me finished the seams with zig-zag and used a zip that hasn´t been on the German market before the mid 50ies... argh!!!!  I should have hand finished them, I should have found a metal zip... but now it´s too late.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I love this!


Thank you! It is quite small but fits everything I need it to.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a fun bag! In my opinion you did well taking her home! I love the print- it´s in such an edgy contrast to the the shape of the bag.
> 
> I really hear you re being stressed leads to selling and buying. It´s the need to do something!
> At the moment I do have a strong urge to clear out the mess that calls itself my home, too.
> 
> There are too many shoes, clothes and maybe bags.
> Though I went through almost all of the latter and did not find any I´m not in love with. So far they all are keepers. I have one cupboard left to check...  Clothes and shoes both are still waiting for the big purge. I really need to drag out all the suitcases and boxes and do a Cinderella:  The good ones go into the pot, the bad ones go into your crop.
> My cowgirl´s boots collection is on display and I already went through it with an iron comb. Everything that does not fit me is leaving! Lots already have. I´m only keeping the really good ones!
> 
> And on the other hand...  there´s a nice bag (or two?) I spotted...  I´m still thinkng about it, do I really need it? (No!) Do I really like it? (Generally yes, but it depends on the quality I can´t judge before holding it in my hands...)
> 
> Meanwhile I keep sewing. I´ve been a bit deflated about sewing since a cheap fashion pencil skirt I bought without even trying it on while shopping with my daughter fits me better than the one I made to measure for myself, spending three days on the fit fine tuning. It´s not much more than a tube, so stretchy it would fit anybody...
> Now I need a challenge. I (very cheaply) bought the remnants of another person´s true vintage 50ies curtains project (aka small pieces with issues) and am trying hard to make a decent dress from part of this haul. It´s coming together very slowly giving me a lot of time to let my thoughts wander. It´s a 50ies design and everything I do has to look the part. No shortcuts, a lot of handsewing.
> I know myself: as soon as the execution does not fit the era I will not be happy with the result. The feeling will be off. I made a really nice 40ies dress from some rayon mens´shirts. The fit is great, the true vintage pattern I altered to my own needs is nice, but silly me finished the seams with zig-zag and used a zip that hasn´t been on the German market before the mid 50ies... argh!!!!  I should have hand finished them, I should have found a metal zip... but now it´s too late.


Don't be too hard on yourself. Only you will know, and the main thing is that you enjoy wearing it. 

I've become frustrated with messes in my home too. Things need organizing but it seems overwhelming. I don't have enough space to have all my bags neatly in one place. Either some have to go or I'll have to come up with better storage. I've been going through my jewelry. There are a lot of things in my daughters' bedrooms I was saving for them, but if they haven't taken them by now, they probably aren't going to. I'll have to go through them all over again to see what should be tossed or donated.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a fun bag! In my opinion you did well taking her home! I love the print- it´s in such an edgy contrast to the the shape of the bag.
> 
> I really hear you re being stressed leads to selling and buying. It´s the need to do something!
> At the moment I do have a strong urge to clear out the mess that calls itself my home, too.
> 
> There are too many shoes, clothes and maybe bags.
> Though I went through almost all of the latter and did not find any I´m not in love with. So far they all are keepers. I have one cupboard left to check...  Clothes and shoes both are still waiting for the big purge. I really need to drag out all the suitcases and boxes and do a Cinderella:  The good ones go into the pot, the bad ones go into your crop.
> My cowgirl´s boots collection is on display and I already went through it with an iron comb. Everything that does not fit me is leaving! Lots already have. I´m only keeping the really good ones!
> 
> And on the other hand...  there´s a nice bag (or two?) I spotted...  I´m still thinkng about it, do I really need it? (No!) Do I really like it? (Generally yes, but it depends on the quality I can´t judge before holding it in my hands...)
> 
> Meanwhile I keep sewing. I´ve been a bit deflated about sewing since a cheap fashion pencil skirt I bought without even trying it on while shopping with my daughter fits me better than the one I made to measure for myself, spending three days on the fit fine tuning. It´s not much more than a tube, so stretchy it would fit anybody...
> Now I need a challenge. I (very cheaply) bought the remnants of another person´s true vintage 50ies curtains project (aka small pieces with issues) and am trying hard to make a decent dress from part of this haul. It´s coming together very slowly giving me a lot of time to let my thoughts wander. It´s a 50ies design and everything I do has to look the part. No shortcuts, a lot of handsewing.
> I know myself: as soon as the execution does not fit the era I will not be happy with the result. The feeling will be off. I made a really nice 40ies dress from some rayon mens´shirts. The fit is great, the true vintage pattern I altered to my own needs is nice, but silly me finished the seams with zig-zag and used a zip that hasn´t been on the German market before the mid 50ies... argh!!!!  I should have hand finished them, I should have found a metal zip... but now it´s too late.


Wow you are quite hard on yourself. If it looks fabulous on you wear it anyway. I am often hard on myself too. 
I am glad you like my new little bag. It comes with a Crossbody strap too.
Your clearing things out makes me think of having a fresh start. My son now has to go into work again and has a very long commute. So I started uncluttering his room that he has been living in . When he moved back in during the pandemic he tried to squeeze all the things he had in his apartment in his old room. If feels claustrophobic in there to me. So each day I do a bit more.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself. Only you will know, and the main thing is that you enjoy wearing it.





dcooney4 said:


> Wow you are quite hard on yourself. If it looks fabulous on you wear it anyway. I am often hard on myself too.



It´s crazy, isn´t it? Making my sewing so much harder than it has to be- almost an obsession...  but honestly, each time I´ve opted for quick and easy- like using the overlock machine on dresses pre late 50ies (where overlock finishing was used for industrially made dresses) after the first joy of finishing quickly I´ve either sold them or unpicked big time to go more traditional. In general I hate repro, so when I sew from true vintage patterns I love to have true vintage fabric or at least a modern fabric with the same haptic and look. And the dreaded very traditional way of making them. 
It´s extremely satisfying to look inside a garment and the use of synthetic thread (cotton or silk are both an expensive nuissance to me!) is the only hint that it is not "the real thing". 

This time it´s really absurd, though, given I work with old curtain remnants in a kitchen print and the finished product will never be more than a simple day dress. I guess the challenge to make it happen is what´s driving me on. I hope to finish tomorrow and will share photos in case it suits me in the end...


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s crazy, isn´t it? Making my sewing so much harder than it has to be- almost an obsession...  but honestly, each time I´ve opted for quick and easy- like using the overlock machine on dresses pre late 50ies (where overlock finishing was used for industrially made dresses) after the first joy of finishing quickly I´ve either sold them or unpicked big time to go more traditional. In general I hate repro, so when I sew from true vintage patterns I love to have true vintage fabric or at least a modern fabric with the same haptic and look. And the dreaded very traditional way of making them.
> It´s extremely satisfying to look inside a garment and the use of synthetic thread (cotton or silk are both an expensive nuissance to me!) is the only hint that it is not "the real thing".
> 
> This time it´s really absurd, though, given I work with old curtain remnants in a kitchen print and the finished product will never be more than a simple day dress. I guess the challenge to make it happen is what´s driving me on. I hope to finish tomorrow and will share photos in case it suits me in the end...


You're a true artist!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I've become frustrated with messes in my home too. Things need organizing but it seems overwhelming. I don't have enough space to have all my bags neatly in one place. Either some have to go or I'll have to come up with better storage.


Usually Ilive happily in surroundings that would seem chaotic to most people, but at some point enough is enough and I start to feel suffocated with clutter. 
My bags have never been neatly all in one place. Part of them are on display in glass fronted cabinets and on shelves together with my boots collection what would be great, wasn´t said cupboard situated in the multi function household/kitchen room, others are in dustbags high on top of my wardrobe, some are on shelves in my room, more are in dustbags stored inside of several prams and a few lucky ones are on display on top of a pram and on top of a pile of boxes for me to see each day and enjoy... even my spouse said the other day that I´d need a nice space and lots of the white Ikea cubicle shelves all the youtubers seem to have...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> You're a true artist!


...or a total lunatic...  Thank-you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> So each day I do a bit more.


That´s a good plan! This way you won´t rush into "throw it all out" and can find solutions that are satisfying. Good Luck!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Usually Ilive happily in surroundings that would seem chaotic to most people, but at some point enough is enough and I start to feel suffocated with clutter.
> My bags have never been neatly all in one place. Part of them are on display in glass fronted cabinets and on shelves together with my boots collection what would be great, wasn´t said cupboard situated in the multi function household/kitchen room, others are in dustbags high on top of my wardrobe, some are on shelves in my room, more are in dustbags stored inside of several prams and a few lucky ones are on display on top of a pram and on top of a pile of boxes for me to see each day and enjoy... even my spouse said the other day that I´d need a nice space and lots of the white Ikea cubicle shelves all the youtubers seem to have...


Based on what I've gleaned about your home, I think Ikea shelves would be out of place. You need something more special.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> You're a true artist!


I agree!


----------



## dcooney4

I don't have my bags in one closet either . Mine are in different closets /storage  . Premium bags are together and contemporary bags are separated by color. Basically where ever they fit and are not crushed together and are safe away from any pets or other humans. lol


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Went shopping for odds and ends we needed and came across a lone mini Liberty London Marlborough Crossbody and it followed me home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145291
> 
> Lately the more stressed I am the more things go in and out of my closet. Luckily things are going out to so I break even.


Love this! So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love this! So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Just received my Go Forth Goods Bag. I think weight wise it will be fine. It is 1lb and 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142284
> View attachment 5142285
> View attachment 5142286
> View attachment 5142287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8oz . The strap needs to be softened a bit. I just need to wiggle it a bit to do that. The back pocket I added will be perfect for my phone. It is completely empty in the pictures so once loaded I think it will take shape. All in all quite satisfied. I am going to have fun changing straps and adding a little decoration on it now and then.


It looks great on you. What a beautiful color. And I agree… changing straps will be fun. I think you already own some pretty straps that will match nicely?


----------



## ElainePG

americandreaming said:


> Thanks!  I love them so much. Wish you could smell them too!
> View attachment 5142734
> View attachment 5142735
> View attachment 5142736


Wow! This collection is amaaaaaazing!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Tried on my new burgundy bag in the house and test packed. It really surprised me by being comfortable and easy to access. I can’t tell if the color is supposed to be a soft burgundy or if it needs a bit of moisture but other than that I really like it. I want a bag in this exact shape and size but a bit more refined in black for the holidays.
> *I have also found I am not a fan of wearing bags with chain straps. I love the way they look but then rarely wear them.*


I'm discovering the same thing. They dig into my shoulder. 
Maybe I'm just getting cranky in my old age? 
Naaaaaaah…


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> In the wild....
> .... Fendi Spy going grocery shopping.


Gorgeous color!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Went shopping for odds and ends we needed and came across a lone mini Liberty London Marlborough Crossbody and it followed me home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145291
> 
> Lately the more stressed I am the more things go in and out of my closet. Luckily things are going out to so I break even.


This is a great find.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> It looks great on you. What a beautiful color. And I agree… changing straps will be fun. I think you already own some pretty straps that will match nicely?


Thank you! It is even nicer now with a bit of moisture.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Went shopping for odds and ends we needed and came across a lone mini Liberty London Marlborough Crossbody and it followed me home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145291
> 
> Lately the more stressed I am the more things go in and out of my closet. Luckily things are going out to so I break even.


I love this - what a great find!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I love this - what a great find!


Thanks! I never find unique things in my area so I was so delighted.


----------



## dcooney4

I have done the first two challenges and I am working on the last one. Today I am not wear blue though as I have green camo pants on . How have you all done with the challenges?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have done the first two challenges and I am working on the last one. Today I am not wear blue though as I have green camo pants on . How have you all done with the challenges?


I've carried my PLG bag (Challenge #1: independent designer), I've worn my MJ blue bag (Challenges #2 and #3: one of the colors in my country's flag and blueberry month)…

… and, for extra credit, because blueberries are in season here and seriously yummy, I've eaten LOTS of blueberries!


----------



## americandreaming

So I confidently declared I'd carry both of my blue bags this month.  I haven't had anything to carry my navy Casino to and I haven't fixed the strap of my periwinkle Abbie so I failed that one!


----------



## whateve

I've carried my flag colors several times (red, white and blue.)
I don't really have any independent designer bags.
I've carried several blue bags but not all of them. Blue is my favorite color so it accounts for a large part of my collection.

I'm attempting to carry mostly summer colors; colors I might not use in winter.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I have done the first two challenges and I am working on the last one. Today I am not wear blue though as I have green camo pants on . How have you all done with the challenges?


Not at all, I guess... but wait: *flag colours*: I´ve been wearing the mustard New Lock regularly and taken the black big New Lock (luckily my daughter did not realize this was a different bag to the smaller one she had already seen in my posession) on my vacation. With a bit of imagination the yellow passes for gold... and black is another one of the three colours in our flag. Black, red gold. I should have taken the red on my holiday, too- it´s too delicate to come to the supermarket here at home with me and therefore never leaves the house.
My blue bags are staying put on their shelf. They are all vintage and I haven´t done anything where I´d have had the chance to dress up.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s crazy, isn´t it? Making my sewing so much harder than it has to be- almost an obsession...  but honestly, each time I´ve opted for quick and easy- like using the overlock machine on dresses pre late 50ies (where overlock finishing was used for industrially made dresses) after the first joy of finishing quickly I´ve either sold them or unpicked big time to go more traditional. In general I hate repro, so when I sew from true vintage patterns I love to have true vintage fabric or at least a modern fabric with the same haptic and look. And the dreaded very traditional way of making them.
> It´s extremely satisfying to look inside a garment and the use of synthetic thread (cotton or silk are both an expensive nuissance to me!) is the only hint that it is not "the real thing".
> 
> This time it´s really absurd, though, given I work with old curtain remnants in a kitchen print and the finished product will never be more than a simple day dress. I guess the challenge to make it happen is what´s driving me on. I hope to finish tomorrow and will share photos in case it suits me in the end...



The dress finally got done last night- sigh of relief!

Kitchen Curtains Couture



Here it is on "Olga", my dressform.




And on me. I added the little bolero when I noticed sleeves would have been nice, but didn't want to unpick my dress again.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Bag storage....





...just in case anybody fancies a laugh...
Here are some of my vintage bags together with some of my cowgirlsboots. The sign on the cupboard door says "pram parking forbidden" and is absurd as there are 3 prams parked right under it.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Bag storage....
> 
> View attachment 5146959
> 
> View attachment 5146961
> 
> ...just in case anybody fancies a laugh...
> Here are some of my vintage bags together with some of my cowgirlsboots. The sign on the cupboard door says "pram parking forbidden" and is absurd as there are 3 prams parked right under it.


Before I read your post, I was googling your sign to figure out what it meant! How logical that the word for pram is kinderwagen, as in wagon for children. I already knew what verboten meant.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> The dress finally got done last night- sigh of relief!
> 
> Kitchen Curtains Couture
> 
> View attachment 5146958
> 
> Here it is on "Olga", my dressform.
> 
> View attachment 5146957
> View attachment 5146955
> 
> And on me. I added the little bolero when I noticed sleeves would have been nice, but didn't want to unpick my dress again.


The dress came out lovely! I like the bolero with it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> The dress came out lovely! I like the bolero with it.


Thank-you! ♥
I'm so happy there was enough fabric to make it and with the right part of the pattern too. Now I have only scraps left. This was a minimal waste project.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Before I read your post, I was googling your sign to figure out what it meant! How logical that the word for pram is kinderwagen, as in wagon for children. I already knew what verboten meant.


These signs used to be found in the hallways of blocks of flats. When I spotted one on eBay I simply couldn't resist....


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> The dress finally got done last night- sigh of relief!
> 
> Kitchen Curtains Couture
> 
> View attachment 5146958
> 
> Here it is on "Olga", my dressform.
> 
> View attachment 5146957
> View attachment 5146955
> 
> And on me. I added the little bolero when I noticed sleeves would have been nice, but didn't want to unpick my dress again.


Very cool!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> The dress finally got done last night- sigh of relief!
> 
> Kitchen Curtains Couture
> 
> View attachment 5146958
> 
> Here it is on "Olga", my dressform.
> 
> View attachment 5146957
> View attachment 5146955
> 
> And on me. I added the little bolero when I noticed sleeves would have been nice, but didn't want to unpick my dress again.


This is fantastic!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Bag storage....
> 
> View attachment 5146959
> 
> View attachment 5146961
> 
> ...just in case anybody fancies a laugh...
> Here are some of my vintage bags together with some of my cowgirlsboots. The sign on the cupboard door says "pram parking forbidden" and is absurd as there are 3 prams parked right under it.


This is so fun. Love your boot collection too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I have done the first two challenges and I am working on the last one. Today I am not wear blue though as I have green camo pants on . How have you all done with the challenges?


I don't have any handmade/independent designer/small studio/local brand bags - so I couldn't complete this challenge ... Unless I bought one and that would defeat the 'idea' of this thread! 
I've worn all 3 of my blue bags, but only carried 2 of them once - but carried the one (Pico) 4 times so it kinda works out?  
Haven't worn the colors of the flag either - just the blue - but the month isn't over, so I have time to carry something red. For white, I'm counting the toile Lederer. 
I carried my one white bag last month... and I wasn't thrilled with it. The last time I carried it (2019) I loved it and thought it worked well, this last time not so much.
I did try a new flavor of ice cream (I don't even remember what it was now) but didn't care for it and thought - Uh, I'm sticking to my favorites. 


cowgirloots said:


> Bag storage....
> 
> View attachment 5146959
> 
> View attachment 5146961
> 
> ...just in case anybody fancies a laugh...
> Here are some of my vintage bags together with some of my cowgirlsboots. The sign on the cupboard door says "pram parking forbidden" and is absurd as there are 3 prams parked right under it.


Wow - those boots are amazing! Do you wear them often? 
I have 2 pairs (love them and they fit like a glove), but don't wear them very often. I should wear them when the weather starts getting cold again!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I don't have any handmade/independent designer/small studio/local brand bags - so I couldn't complete this challenge ... Unless I bought one and that would defeat the 'idea' of this thread!
> I've worn all 3 of my blue bags, but only carried 2 of them once - but carried the one (Pico) 4 times so it kinda works out?
> Haven't worn the colors of the flag either - just the blue - but the month isn't over, so I have time to carry something red. For white, I'm counting the toile Lederer.
> I carried my one white bag last month... and I wasn't thrilled with it. The last time I carried it (2019) I loved it and thought it worked well, this last time not so much.
> I did try a new flavor of ice cream (I don't even remember what it was now) but didn't care for it and thought - Uh, I'm sticking to my favorites.
> 
> Wow - those boots are amazing! Do you wear them often?
> I have 2 pairs (love them and they fit like a glove), but don't wear them very often. I should wear them when the weather starts getting cold again!


I am the same way. Wore all my blue bags at least once. The dark blues only one time each . The light blue I have worn 5 times.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I am the same way. Wore all my blue bags at least once. The dark blues only one time each . The light blue I have worn 5 times.


Well, light blue is more of a summer color. Maybe you'll carry the dark blue bags more in the winter.


----------



## JenJBS

For the non-purse ice cream challenge, I tried black raspberry with chocolate chips. Yummy! I'm already planning to buy another carton...


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> For the non-purse ice cream challenge, I tried black raspberry with chocolate chips. Yummy! I'm already planning to buy another carton...


Sounds delicious! What company makes it? I love raspberry and chocolate together.


----------



## JenJBS

*Graeter's Black Raspberry Chocolate Chip Ice Cream*


----------



## americandreaming

Carried my red bag on Sunday (England/GB) but my two blue  (navy and periwinkle) bags are mini bags and have nothing to carry them to.  I have no independent/handmade etc bags.

I had matcha ice cream a few years ago and disliked it at the time but came to LOVE it this year from sprinkling it into vanilla ice cream.  I tried it from an ice cream place and it was nice enough but not as nice as my home-mixed one!!! Haha.


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> *Graeter's Black Raspberry Chocolate Chip Ice Cream*
> 
> View attachment 5147778


Ohmi… this stuff is so good. We can’t have it in the house


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmi… this stuff is so good. We can’t have it in the house


They don't sell it in my area.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow - those boots are amazing! Do you wear them often?
> I have 2 pairs (love them and they fit like a glove), but don't wear them very often. I should wear them when the weather starts getting cold again!


Actually it depends- I usually have one or two pairs I actually wear while I keep the others "for Sunday best". The high heeled ones in the particular 80ies shape are becoming rarer. 
The last pair I wore all the time actually fell apart and now is retired to a top shelf. They were red Tony Moras with silver inlays, already very worn when I got them and the inlays disintegrated. 



I haven´t worn any in a while. The last red red ones I bought for this summer were too small. I wore them anyway and they wrecked my feet... I just sold them on as I did most of the pairs in the wrong size, wrong material (Miss Capezio for example uses vinyl on the inside that hardens and is a literal pain) or wrong shape. 

As soon as it gets cooler I´m sure I´ll be back in my boots- a comfy pair in the right size! They make me feel really good!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Actually it depends- I usually have one or two pairs I actually wear while I keep the others "for Sunday best". The high heeled ones in the particular 80ies shape are becoming rarer.
> The last pair I wore all the time actually fell apart and now is retired to a top shelf. They were red Tony Moras with silver inlays, already very worn when I got them and the inlays disintegrated.
> 
> View attachment 5147821
> 
> I haven´t worn any in a while. The last red red ones I bought for this summer were too small. I wore them anyway and they wrecked my feet... I just sold them on as I did most of the pairs in the wrong size, wrong material (Miss Capezio for example uses vinyl on the inside that hardens and is a literal pain) or wrong shape.
> 
> As soon as it gets cooler I´m sure I´ll be back in my boots- a comfy pair in the right size! They make me feel really good!


Ankle boots are my fall/winter go to shoes.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Well, light blue is more of a summer color. Maybe you'll carry the dark blue bags more in the winter.


Oh absolutely! I just wear mostly light colors in summer as I only wear dark colors in winter.


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> Carried my red bag on Sunday (England/GB) but my two blue  (navy and periwinkle) bags are mini bags and have nothing to carry them to.  I have no independent/handmade etc bags.
> 
> I had matcha ice cream a few years ago and disliked it at the time but came to LOVE it this year from sprinkling it into vanilla ice cream.  I tried it from an ice cream place and it was nice enough but not as nice as my home-mixed one!!! Haha.


I'm super stressed with work and study so my boss insisted I go for a walk every day this week.  

I brought my navy casino w/ me today and will bring my periwinkle Abbie tomorrow and tick off the blue bag challenge and with this blue bag I also have worn all three colour of my flag!  Red white and blue for gb.

Eta it's raining!  Navy Casino is getting wet on her maiden voyage!


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> They don't sell it in my area.


Oh no… 
They've only been selling it here for a few years, it used to only be available in Ohio.


----------



## Cookiefiend

americandreaming said:


> I'm super stressed with work and study so my boss insisted I go for a walk every day this week.
> 
> I brought my navy casino w/ me today and will bring my periwinkle Abbie tomorrow and tick off the blue bag challenge and with this blue bag I also have worn all three colour of my flag!  Red white and blue for gb.
> 
> Eta it's raining!  Navy Casino is getting wet on her maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 5148048


This is super cute, such a great color! 
(and I love a bag with a top handle!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> The dress finally got done last night- sigh of relief!
> 
> Kitchen Curtains Couture
> 
> View attachment 5146958
> 
> Here it is on "Olga", my dressform.
> 
> View attachment 5146957
> View attachment 5146955
> 
> And on me. I added the little bolero when I noticed sleeves would have been nice, but didn't want to unpick my dress again.


This dress looks amazing on you! You've got exactly the right figure to wear those styles from the 1950s. I'm old enough to remember when "curvy" was the longed-for shape. And if that wasn't the shape a lady had, well, that's what girdles were for!


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> For the non-purse ice cream challenge, I tried black raspberry with chocolate chips. Yummy! I'm already planning to buy another carton...


Oh, I forgot that one of the challenges was to try a new flavor of ice cream! I actually did this… Kahlua Krunch. Yum! They don't carry it at my little local market very often. Which is fortunate. I could eat it every night. But then I'd need to buy new jeans.


----------



## ElainePG

americandreaming said:


> I'm super stressed with work and study so my boss insisted I go for a walk every day this week.
> 
> I brought my navy casino w/ me today and will bring my periwinkle Abbie tomorrow and tick off the blue bag challenge and with this blue bag I also have worn all three colour of my flag!  Red white and blue for gb.
> 
> Eta it's raining!  Navy Casino is getting wet on her maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 5148048


Gorgeous color. And I also love that your boss had the insight to know that a walk would help with stress. I hope your stress level lifts soon.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I forgot that one of the challenges was to try a new flavor of ice cream! I actually did this… Kahlua Krunch. Yum! They don't carry it at my little local market very often. Which is fortunate. I could eat it every night. But then I'd need to buy new jeans.



Nice! Sometimes it's good to have things as a special, occasional, treat.


----------



## dcooney4

My  new Mini Avery Crossbody in Oxblood arrived. I absolutely love her. I did pick the thicker more structured leather that is a bit heavier but they designed the strap so well that it didn’t hurt when I tried it on .


----------



## dcooney4

With the strap and without is a considerable difference.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> The dress finally got done last night- sigh of relief!
> 
> Kitchen Curtains Couture
> 
> View attachment 5146958
> 
> Here it is on "Olga", my dressform.
> 
> View attachment 5146957
> View attachment 5146955
> 
> And on me. I added the little bolero when I noticed sleeves would have been nice, but didn't want to unpick my dress again.


Love this! You look amazing! (Need to catch up)


----------



## baghabitz34

For the smaller/independent brand showcase, here are my Leatherology pieces.


	

		
			
		

		
	
They make bags, SLGs, and accessories like jewelry travel cases, office portfolios, etc. I went a little crazy buying their items last year but they’re so reasonably priced & have held up pretty well so far.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> For the smaller/independent brand showcase, here are my Leatherology pieces.
> View attachment 5150532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make bags, SLGs, and accessories like jewelry travel cases, office portfolios, etc. I went a little crazy buying their items last year but they’re so reasonably priced & have held up pretty well so far.


They look very pretty. What is the red one on the Right and the Blue with the pattern on the bottom?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5149385
> View attachment 5149386
> 
> My  new Mini Avery Crossbody in Oxblood arrived. I absolutely love her. I did pick the thicker more structured leather that is a bit heavier but they designed the strap so well that it didn’t hurt when I tried it on .


Gorgeous bag, and it looks fabulous on you! Great choice.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> This dress looks amazing on you! You've got exactly the right figure to wear those styles from the 1950s. I'm old enough to remember when "curvy" was the longed-for shape. And if that wasn't the shape a lady had, well, that's what girdles were for!



Thank-you so much @ElainePG ! To be honest I don´t have the correct shape and still have not found a proper girdle (I fear what I need is a vintage one; the modern shapewear does not do the perfect lines...)  So far I make sure to find cuts that allow me to fake the proportions- even a big waist looks small when the dress is properly fitted and there are even bigger hips and lots of volume to fake boobs... 
Sometimes it´s changing a line by a few millimeters or adding a dart in the right place that makes a dramatic difference. I tend to spend a lot of time fitting the dresses I make.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I forgot that one of the challenges was to try a new flavor of ice cream! I actually did this… Kahlua Krunch. Yum! They don't carry it at my little local market very often. Which is fortunate. I could eat it every night. But then I'd need to buy new jeans.


I picked up lemon cheesecake icecream popsicles today- very yummy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Love this! You look amazing! (Need to catch up)


Thank-you @880 ! I haven´t worn it outside the house yet- the only place I went was grocery shopping. I wore a homemade 70ies do 40ies dress made last year and forgotten inside a pram for this. 





Another Kitchen Curtain Couture project is in progress after I found a box of smaller curtains when sorting through my back room.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much @ElainePG ! To be honest I don´t have the correct shape and still have not found a proper girdle (I fear what I need is a vintage one; the modern shapewear does not do the perfect lines...)  So far I make sure to find cuts that allow me to fake the proportions- even a big waist looks small when the dress is properly fitted and there are even bigger hips and lots of volume to fake boobs...
> Sometimes it´s changing a line by a few millimeters or adding a dart in the right place that makes a dramatic difference. I tend to spend a lot of time fitting the dresses I make.


This is great! It sounds like you really know what flatters you and how to fit things to make them flattering. I get frustrated when I watch shows like Project Runway and the designers have no idea how to make flattering clothes for imperfect bodies. At my age, I believe I have finally figured out what looks good on me, which is so much more important than wearing what's supposedly in style today.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> This is great! It sounds like you really know what flatters you and how to fit things to make them flattering. I get frustrated when I watch shows like Project Runway and the designers have no idea how to make flattering clothes for imperfect bodies. At my age, I believe I have finally figured out what looks good on me, which is so much more important than wearing what's supposedly in style today.


YES! It doesn’t matter how trendy something is….if it doesn’t fit you, either in cut, size/proportion, color or feel/personality, you don’t look good. Better to wear things that aren’t trendy, but that fit, flatter and work with who you are.


----------



## americandreaming

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @880 ! I haven´t worn it outside the house yet- the only place I went was grocery shopping. I wore a homemade 70ies do 40ies dress made last year and forgotten inside a pram for this.
> 
> View attachment 5151477


I LOVE THIS!  I really want dresses like this.



whateve said:


> At my age, I believe I have finally figured out what looks good on me, which is so much more important than wearing what's supposedly in style today.


I'm relatively young (clue: most of my Coach bags are older than me!) and am definitely trying to slowly experiment with what looks good on me, whilst trying to keep pieces as classic as possible since I'm trying to put together a capsule wardrobe.  I've spent most of my life lazily hiding myself under baggy clothes, plain tees and leggings etc so I've been forcing myself to wear more dresses and soon I'll be wearing my skirts.  I have a big pile of skirts that somehow accumulated and never ever get touched!  Haha - although with the uk weather it is easiest to reach for jeans and leggings than fumble around with tights.


----------



## americandreaming

I have a local handmade card case with my initials lasered on the front but I misplaced it somewhere


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> I LOVE THIS!  I really want dresses like this.
> 
> 
> I'm relatively young (clue: most of my Coach bags are older than me!) and am definitely trying to slowly experiment with what looks good on me, whilst trying to keep pieces as classic as possible since I'm trying to put together a capsule wardrobe.  I've spent most of my life lazily hiding myself under baggy clothes, plain tees and leggings etc so I've been forcing myself to wear more dresses and soon I'll be wearing my skirts.  I have a big pile of skirts that somehow accumulated and never ever get touched!  Haha - although with the uk weather it is easiest to reach for jeans and leggings than fumble around with tights.


I figured out I don't look good in skirts, at least with a top that is tucked in. They chop me up too much. I'm too short and my bust is too big. Jeans are my uniform. I have several summer dresses I like but I rarely wear them out of the house. Since I don't normally wear them people will stare.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> I figured out I don't look good in skirts, at least with a top that is tucked in. They chop me up too much. I'm too short and my bust is too big. Jeans are my uniform. I have several summer dresses I like but I rarely wear them out of the house. Since I don't normally wear them people will stare.


I'm really short with a chest too so I should probably check how I look in a tucked top and skirt too lol.  How tall are you?  I thought I remembered reading you were 5'7 on the weight loss thread so I must be mistaken.

Why would people stare?  Is it the kind of small town where everyone knows each other?  I kind of have that where I live.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I figured out I don't look good in skirts, at least with a top that is tucked in. They chop me up too much. I'm too short and my bust is too big. Jeans are my uniform. I have several summer dresses I like but I rarely wear them out of the house. Since I don't normally wear them people will stare.


There are so many styles of dresses that there is one for every shape. How a dress is stitched, the color and design elements customize it even more. With shirts and tops…why would you only have the choice to tuck it? A looser but still fitted top that skins the top of the hipbone works great with A-line and fuller skirts; a tunic top (slim or looser) looks great with a slimmer, straight or trumpet skirt. You could also knot a button down top to what ever length work with the skirt style. 

There are dresses and skirts out there that will look good on you…you just need to try a bunch on and find them.  I am a huge jeans girl, but i love the freedom and pulled together femininity of a dress or skirt too! Especially in humid Southern weather.


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> *may stats*
> bags in 9
> bags out 0
> slgs 2
> slgs out 0
> 
> *ytd*
> bags in 19
> bags out 1
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 2
> 
> *plan*
> two bags out
> ordered four (possibly five) bags and an slg which I will count on the month they come





americandreaming said:


> *june stats*
> bags in 6
> bags out 1
> slgs in 0
> slgs out 2
> 
> *ytd*
> bags in 24
> bags out 2
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 4
> 
> *plan*
> Listed three bags and two slgs, possibly four more bags once in right shape.
> 
> *thoughts*
> I didn't manage two bags out but I got two slgs out, at least.
> 
> After accepting pennies to get rid of bags and slgs, I decided to just price the new listings higher and leave them as is.  I'm reluctant so at least if they do sell, I'll receive a decent sum.  I also feel like I'll regret selling vintage full grain leather Coach bags, especially as there isn't much vintage Coach available in the uk.
> 
> I'm trying to keep focused on my new goal of speed dating and curating what I currently have as well as sticking to my wish list.  I veered off my wish list recently with a 9085 duffle which is very large on me as expected and will be one of the first I try out once I've had the time and weather to rehab it.
> 
> I'm thinking about selling my camel Court bag.  Unfortunately its beauty and classic-ness is just that and it doesn't suit me on comfort - it's too heavy and causes shoulder pain.  I haven't touched or thought about it other than to complain about its weight.  It was my first vintage Coach bag so it has sentimental value but my other bags have sentimental value and I can use them without pain.  My Ergo is my favourite everyday bag so I'll be hunting a camel one down.



*july stats*
bags in 1
bags out 1
slgs in 0
slgs out 0

*ytd stats*
bags in 25
bags out 3
slgs in 3
slgs out 4

*plan/thoughts*
Bags in: I have put an order in for another bag which I will count when it comes next month and will be browsing looking for my wish list bags every now and then, casually, not chasing them down.  I've been able to speed date a few more bags and develop a better idea of what I do and don't like so I can let go of the ones I don't.  I'm generally willing to adapt to a bag if I like its style which led to binge-buying but now having accumulated a big enough collection to be able to compare and contrast I'm able to weed out the ones I don't like using.  For example, I prefer flap bags, ext/int pockets and soft structured as I don't like dealing with either overly slouchy or too structured 'hard'. 

Bags out: I will be listing four more bags once they are rehabbed.  I decently priced the one I sold this month because I wasn't trying to get rid of it asap so I ignored all offers.  I'll do the same with the rest of the ones I list for the same reason.


----------



## baghabitz34

The blue one is the small accessories pouch, which is actually a really good size. I use it as a catchall in medium & larger size bags. I bought this one on clearance last year.


----------



## baghabitz34

The light keeps washing these out, they’re actually a pretty, dark fuchsia color. It comes as a two piece set, the makeup pouch set.


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> I'm really short with a chest too so I should probably check how I look in a tucked top and skirt too lol.  How tall are you?  I thought I remembered reading you were 5'7 on the weight loss thread so I must be mistaken.
> 
> Why would people stare?  Is it the kind of small town where everyone knows each other?  I kind of have that where I live.


I'm 5'4". It is a small town, not super small but we go to places where people know us. I don't think anyone would care. It's just me. I don't like to draw attention to myself. On the other hand, I like to look nice.

I used to wear skirts with tucked in tops all the time when I was younger. I can't remember how I looked. Maybe I just looked taller then. Maybe my chest is even bigger now.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> There are so many styles of dresses that there is one for every shape. How a dress is stitched, the color and design elements customize it even more. With shirts and tops…why would you only have the choice to tuck it? A looser but still fitted top that skins the top of the hipbone works great with A-line and fuller skirts; a tunic top (slim or looser) looks great with a slimmer, straight or trumpet skirt. You could also knot a button down top to what ever length work with the skirt style.
> 
> There are dresses and skirts out there that will look good on you…you just need to try a bunch on and find them.  I am a huge jeans girl, but i love the freedom and pulled together femininity of a dress or skirt too! Especially in humid Southern weather.


I have a lot of dresses that I like. I like dresses that are fitted at the top. I have several tee shirt dresses that go in slightly in the waist. Dresses that are high waisted, even slightly, make my chest look huge. Dresses that don't nip in at the waist stick out too much because of my chest.

You're right. What would work for me in a skirt would be a skirt that is fitted to the hips and a top that nipped in at the waist. I don't care for tunics. As long as I still have a waist, I want to show it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Gabs007

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much @ElainePG ! To be honest I don´t have the correct shape and still have not found a proper girdle (I fear what I need is a vintage one; the modern shapewear does not do the perfect lines...)  So far I make sure to find cuts that allow me to fake the proportions- even a big waist looks small when the dress is properly fitted and there are even bigger hips and lots of volume to fake boobs...
> Sometimes it´s changing a line by a few millimeters or adding a dart in the right place that makes a dramatic difference. I tend to spend a lot of time fitting the dresses I make.



Feel free to send me your size, I tend to haunt charity shops a lot as we have a foster child who is obsessed with buttons, so we go to the charity shops (thrift shops in the US) and the little girl buys stuff often just for the buttons (she changes the buttons on her jackets, coats and cardigans all the time) and I recall I have seen vintage girdles in the original packaging for not a lot of money.

Apart from that I agree, fitting is everything, I have a really difficult figure, technically hour glass, but a short waist, 1st of all not easy to get clothes that I can fit the boobs in, too tight looks cheap, too baggy looks like I am wearing a tent, fun and games...


----------



## dcooney4

americandreaming said:


> *july stats*
> bags in 1
> bags out 1
> slgs in 0
> slgs out 0
> 
> *ytd stats*
> bags in 25
> bags out 3
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 4
> 
> *plan/thoughts*
> Bags in: I have put an order in for another bag which I will count when it comes next month and will be browsing looking for my wish list bags every now and then, casually, not chasing them down.  I've been able to speed date a few more bags and develop a better idea of what I do and don't like so I can let go of the ones I don't.  I'm generally willing to adapt to a bag if I like its style which led to binge-buying but now having accumulated a big enough collection to be able to compare and contrast I'm able to weed out the ones I don't like using.  For example, I prefer flap bags, ext/int pockets and soft structured as I don't like dealing with either overly slouchy or too structured 'hard'.
> 
> Bags out: I will be listing four more bags once they are rehabbed.  I decently priced the one I sold this month because I wasn't trying to get rid of it asap so I ignored all offers.  I'll do the same with the rest of the ones I list for the same reason.


July stats are wonderful.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5152342
> 
> The light keeps washing these out, they’re actually a pretty, dark fuchsia color. It comes as a two piece set, the makeup pouch set.


They are all really cute and useful too. Can’t beat that.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I have a lot of dresses that I like. I like dresses that are fitted at the top. I have several tee shirt dresses that go in slightly in the waist. Dresses that are high waisted, even slightly, make my chest look huge. Dresses that don't nip in at the waist stick out too much because of my chest.
> 
> You're right. What would work for me in a skirt would be a skirt that is fitted to the hips and a top that nipped in at the waist. I don't care for tunics. As long as I still have a waist, I want to show it.


Tunics can be slim and fitted, too! They don’t all billow like a pool coverup, they are just longer- mid-hip to covering the butt, to almost miniskirt length. I wear a slim but not snug mid to low hip top with straight skirts to help smooth out the belly bump from my tumor.

Today’s outfit…very casual and comfy. I have a slimmer hip and not a super defined waist. My saving grace is good shoulders.


----------



## Gabs007

BowieFan1971 said:


> Tunics can be slim and fitted, too! They don’t all billow like a pool coverup, they are just longer- mid-hip to covering the butt, to almost miniskirt length. I wear a slim but not snug mid to low hip top with straight skirts to help smooth out the belly bump from my tumor.
> 
> Today’s outfit…very casual and comfy. I have a slimmer hip and not a super defined waist. My saving grace is good shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 5152443



I love slim tunics, you can wear them with almost everything, from skirts, to shorts to slim pants or leggings, jeans


----------



## southernbelle43

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much @ElainePG ! To be honest I don´t have the correct shape and still have not found a proper girdle (I fear what I need is a vintage one; the modern shapewear does not do the perfect lines...)  So far I make sure to find cuts that allow me to fake the proportions- even a big waist looks small when the dress is properly fitted and there are even bigger hips and lots of volume to fake boobs...
> Sometimes it´s changing a line by a few millimeters or adding a dart in the right place that makes a dramatic difference. I tend to spend a lot of time fitting the dresses I make.


I would encourage you never to wear something that constricts blood flow through your legs.  A few inches are not worth varicose veins later on. Celebrate your own natural beauty.  Hugs.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Tunics can be slim and fitted, too! They don’t all billow like a pool coverup, they are just longer- mid-hip to covering the butt, to almost miniskirt length. I wear a slim but not snug mid to low hip top with straight skirts to help smooth out the belly bump from my tumor.
> 
> Today’s outfit…very casual and comfy. I have a slimmer hip and not a super defined waist. My saving grace is good shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 5152443


You look great!

I keep saying I'm going to get a long skirt, but I still haven't.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> You look great!
> 
> I keep saying I'm going to get a long skirt, but I still haven't.


Thanks?


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks?


did you not understand my post? I think you look nice in your tunic and skirt. After looking at you, I was reminded that I don't own a long skirt.


----------



## whateve

July stats
3 bags out
0 bags in
4 slgs out
4 slgs in - one not received yet

ytd
bags in 5
bags out 3
slgs in 11
slgs out 13


----------



## dcooney4

Bags in 2
Bags out 2
slgs in 2
slgs out 1
sports bag in 1
and one bag out I never counted as it was a host gift with pictures of the country the person came from on it, but the zipper was broken from day one. Though since it was wrapped in plastic the giver never knew this. I tried to carry art supplies in it once but it didn't work so finally just tossed it . I held it for three years because I felt bad about getting rid of it.


----------



## dcooney4

I wore my Go Forth Goods mini Avery crossbody for the first time yesterday and it was very comfortable. I was so happy as I love the color but was worried about the weight. The saddle tote however is listed as my shoulder just doesn't like any weight on it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> did you not understand my post? I think you look nice in your tunic and skirt. After looking at you, I was reminded that I don't own a long skirt.


Oh my! I am soooo sorry! Meant to hit the “!”, not “?”. These damned tiny buttons on my phone…..

Responding to your obvious compliment for the record- Thanks!


----------



## behindtheseams

YTD Stats

Bags in: 2 (1 Mulberry, 1 Thom Browne)
Bags listed: 11
Bags out: 2

Accessories in: 1 (1 Monica Vinader)
Accessories listed: 12
Accessories out: 3

*Total in: 3
Total listed: 23
Total out: 5*


----------



## JenJBS

July Stats:
0 in
0 out
Wore a bag with my flag's color for the Flag Challenge
Posted my Independent Showcase for that challenge
Tried a new ice cream flavor for the non-purse challenge


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## mariliz11

July Stats
Bags in: 1
Bags out: 0
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0

YTD stats
Bags in: 3
Bags out: 6
SLGs in: 2
SLGs out: 3

no movement with my listings this month unfortunately. Hoping for some successful sales after summer

posted Pics for the challenges and also tried bubblegum ice cream!


----------



## baghabitz34

June stats: I was a bit naughty, see pic below.
1 bag in - Tory Burch McGraw hobo in cold brew.
0 bags out
4 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out. The compact Ferragamo wallet in the pic is my ideal wallet. Used it for 3 weeks straight, holds everything I need & has a full size bill compartment so I don’t need to fold my bills.

Did the in the wild challenge.

Used 14 different bags.


----------



## baghabitz34

July stats:
0 bags in, 0 bags out
0 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out

July challenges - showed items for the independent showcase. I did try a new flavor of ice cream. It was called chocolate something & it was very good.

Used 14 different bags this month.


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> July Stats
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> YTD stats
> Bags in: 3
> Bags out: 6
> SLGs in: 2
> SLGs out: 3
> 
> no movement with my listings this month unfortunately. Hoping for some successful sales after summer
> 
> posted Pics for the challenges and also tried bubblegum ice cream!


Was the bubble gum ice cream good or to sweet?


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> Was the bubble gum ice cream good or to sweet?


It was actually delicious, exactly like Big Babol (if you remember) in an ice cream texture!


----------



## dcooney4

What should we do for August as a challenge?


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> It was actually delicious, exactly like Big Babol (if you remember) in an ice cream texture!


Oh that does sound good.


----------



## Vintage Leather

This month, I actually participated in challenges! I wore my Harveys Seatbelt Spangled Bow tote.

Made in Santa Ana, California, these bags are made out of rugged, hard wearing seatbelts. They’re machine washable and colorful and fun. I probably have too many of them, but :shrug: I enjoy them. (photo is a stock image from their website). This particular one was released two summers ago. 

July
Bags In: 0
Bags out: 0
Accessories In: 2
Accessories Out:  5
Total out: 5

July YTD
Bags In: 0
Bags Out: 8
Accessories In: 5
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 81
Total out : 711

I bought two hats this month, a Lock & Co fall style (cranberry wool with ribbon trim) and a Bettley simay hat with a ridiculous bow. Still need to make a donation run. It’s been a rough summer


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> *july stats*
> bags in 1
> bags out 1
> slgs in 0
> slgs out 0
> 
> *ytd stats*
> bags in 25
> bags out 3
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 4
> 
> *plan/thoughts*
> Bags in: I have put an order in for another bag which I will count when it comes next month and will be browsing looking for my wish list bags every now and then, casually, not chasing them down.  I've been able to speed date a few more bags and develop a better idea of what I do and don't like so I can let go of the ones I don't.  I'm generally willing to adapt to a bag if I like its style which led to binge-buying but now having accumulated a big enough collection to be able to compare and contrast I'm able to weed out the ones I don't like using.  For example, I prefer flap bags, ext/int pockets and soft structured as I don't like dealing with either overly slouchy or too structured 'hard'.
> 
> Bags out: I will be listing four more bags once they are rehabbed.  I decently priced the one I sold this month because I wasn't trying to get rid of it asap so I ignored all offers.  I'll do the same with the rest of the ones I list for the same reason.



Reminded by @JenJBS to note I also: wore three bags (white, red, blue on different occasions) with my flag's colours for the Flag Challenge; and tried a new ice cream flavour (kind of) for the non-purse challenge.

Looking forward to August's challenges!


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> July stats
> 3 bags out
> 0 bags in
> 4 slgs out
> 4 slgs in - one not received yet
> 
> ytd
> bags in 5
> bags out 3
> slgs in 11
> slgs out 13



Nice stats x


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> What should we do for August as a challenge?



What about a Back to School Challenge to wear our backpack or lunchbox style bags a couple times?


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my! I am soooo sorry! Meant to hit the “!”, not “?”. These damned tiny buttons on my phone…..
> 
> Responding to your obvious compliment for the record- Thanks!


lol! Now I get it!


----------



## More bags

*August Shopping Your Closet Challenges*

*Back to School Challenge* - wear your backpack or lunchbox style bags 2 times this month. Courtesy of @JenJBS
*August 3 is National Watermelon Day* - wear any juicy, fruity coloured bags 2 times this month.
*Wear those summer bags* - wear any summer, straw, beach, holiday, etc. bags 2 times this month.
*Non purse challenge*: call a friend you haven’t talked to recently and check-in/connect.


----------



## More bags

Hi @Vlad, when you get a moment, could you please unpin post #7758, and pin post #8173. Thanks in advance!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> June stats: I was a bit naughty, see pic below.
> 1 bag in - Tory Burch McGraw hobo in cold brew.
> 0 bags out
> 4 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out. The compact Ferragamo wallet in the pic is my ideal wallet. Used it for 3 weeks straight, holds everything I need & has a full size bill compartment so I don’t need to fold my bills.
> 
> Did the in the wild challenge.
> 
> Used 14 different bags.
> View attachment 5153109


I love that compact Ferragamo wallet. I’m glad it is serving you well!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @880 ! I haven´t worn it outside the house yet- the only place I went was grocery shopping. I wore a homemade 70ies do 40ies dress made last year and forgotten inside a pram for this.
> 
> View attachment 5151477
> 
> 
> 
> Another Kitchen Curtain Couture project is in progress after I found a box of smaller curtains when sorting through my back room.


Beautiful dress @cowgirlsboots - you look gorgeous!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> This month, I actually participated in challenges! I wore my Harveys Seatbelt Spangled Bow tote.
> 
> Made in Santa Ana, California, these bags are made out of rugged, hard wearing seatbelts. They’re machine washable and colorful and fun. I probably have too many of them, but :shrug: I enjoy them. (photo is a stock image from their website). This particular one was released two summers ago.
> 
> July
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 2
> Accessories Out:  5
> Total out: 5
> 
> July YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 5
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 81
> Total out : 711
> 
> I bought two hats this month, a Lock & Co fall style (cranberry wool with ribbon trim) and a Bettley simay hat with a ridiculous bow. Still need to make a donation run. It’s been a rough summer


Great stats @Vintage Leather - I am blown away by your total outs! Way to go!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> What about a Back to School Challenge to wear our backpack or lunchbox style bags a couple times?


I’m out on that one…so not my style that I don’t own any.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I’m out on that one…so not my style that I don’t own any.


I definitely don't have any backpacks. I'm not sure if any of my bags qualify as lunchbox style.


----------



## mariliz11

Early on with this month’s challenges already! I’ve been wearing my Michael Kors Rhea backpack this whole week 



and also currently on holiday so during the day I carry my handmade straw beach bag (posted a while ago)!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *August Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> 
> *Back to School Challenge* - wear your backpack or lunchbox style bags 2 times this month. Courtesy of @JenJBS
> *August 3 is National Watermelon Day* - wear any juicy, fruity coloured bags 2 times this month.
> *Wear those summer bags* - wear any summer, straw, beach, holiday, etc. bags 2 times this month.
> *Non purse challenge*: call a friend you haven’t talked to recently and check-in/connect.


These are great! Thanks for posting them. Going to try for all of them.


----------



## dcooney4

We had so much rain here in July that I will be more than happy to wear my lighter summer colored bags. I do have a couple of backpacks , so I will wear those on not so sunny days.


----------



## dcooney4

Decided I would wear a backpack today as I need to be hands free for a bit today.


----------



## Cookiefiend

July stats!
Bags in or out - 0
SLG in or out - 1 in (!), 0 out. I finally got my compact Silk-in, in Rose Pourpre, with light blue Robe de Soir lining! I have been randomly searching since November 2019 and finally found one. I love it. 
Scarves in or out - Zero, zippo, nada on sales - though I only have 2 listed right now, and 3 in. One was a grail - Winter Walk in a beautiful gray and bright yellow hem, a gavroche and Grand Theatre Nouveau from the new season. 

For the challenges - as I reported last week, I don't have any independent designers, I did carry my 3 blue bags a total of 7 times - which averages out to at least twice each (but it was mostly the Pico), but I failed to carry a red bag so I didn't get the Flag colors in. I tried a new ice cream flavor but didn't like it  .

I wore a total of 8 different bags over the month. 
I finally got all the old tax papers out - woot!
I got the carpet repaired, and getting it cleaned next week.
The new shutter was installed and I hate it - it makes the bedroom so dark - but I know when the new neighbor's move in, we will need it. 
I finished Anna Karenina (woot!), started Brideshead Revisted, finished 2 books (Love Lies, The Book of Accidents) and started The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires. 
Made 2 more SUV full sized donations, and cleaned the garage.  

For August, I'll participate in:

August 3 is National Watermelon Day - wear any juicy, fruity coloured bags 2 times this month.
Wear those summer bags - wear any summer, straw, beach, holiday, etc. bags 2 times this month.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> July stats!
> Bags in or out - 0
> SLG in or out - 1 in (!), 0 out. I finally got my compact Silk-in, in Rose Pourpre, with light blue Robe de Soir lining! I have been randomly searching since November 2019 and finally found one. I love it.
> Scarves in or out - Zero, zippo, nada on sales - though I only have 2 listed right now, and 3 in. One was a grail - Winter Walk in a beautiful gray and bright yellow hem, a gavroche and Grand Theatre Nouveau from the new season.
> 
> For the challenges - as I reported last week, I don't have any independent designers, I did carry my 3 blue bags a total of 7 times - which averages out to at least twice each (but it was mostly the Pico), but I failed to carry a red bag so I didn't get the Flag colors in. I tried a new ice cream flavor but didn't like it  .
> 
> I wore a total of 8 different bags over the month.
> I finally got all the old tax papers out - woot!
> I got the carpet repaired, and getting it cleaned next week.
> The new shutter was installed and I hate it - it makes the bedroom so dark - but I know when the new neighbor's move in, we will need it.
> I finished Anna Karenina (woot!), started Brideshead Revisted, finished 2 books (Love Lies, The Book of Accidents) and started The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires.
> Made 2 more SUV full sized donations, and cleaned the garage.
> 
> For August, I'll participate in:
> 
> August 3 is National Watermelon Day - wear any juicy, fruity coloured bags 2 times this month.
> Wear those summer bags - wear any summer, straw, beach, holiday, etc. bags 2 times this month.


You had a very productive July!


----------



## dcooney4

My saddle tote went and I shipped it today. This is the first bag in a long time I am sad to see it go. My shoulder isn’t getting any better so I know I did the right thing but it was such gorgeous leather and smelled so good. I almost kept it just to smell it.  Lol.


----------



## pursekitten

Cookiefiend said:


> July stats!
> Bags in or out - 0
> SLG in or out - 1 in (!), 0 out. I finally got my compact Silk-in, in Rose Pourpre, with light blue Robe de Soir lining! I have been randomly searching since November 2019 and finally found one. I love it.
> Scarves in or out - Zero, zippo, nada on sales - though I only have 2 listed right now, and 3 in. One was a grail - Winter Walk in a beautiful gray and bright yellow hem, a gavroche and Grand Theatre Nouveau from the new season.
> 
> For the challenges - as I reported last week, I don't have any independent designers, I did carry my 3 blue bags a total of 7 times - which averages out to at least twice each (but it was mostly the Pico), but I failed to carry a red bag so I didn't get the Flag colors in. I tried a new ice cream flavor but didn't like it  .
> 
> I wore a total of 8 different bags over the month.
> I finally got all the old tax papers out - woot!
> I got the carpet repaired, and getting it cleaned next week.
> The new shutter was installed and I hate it - it makes the bedroom so dark - but I know when the new neighbor's move in, we will need it.
> I finished Anna Karenina (woot!), started Brideshead Revisted, finished 2 books (Love Lies, The Book of Accidents) and started The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires.
> Made 2 more SUV full sized donations, and cleaned the garage.
> 
> For August, I'll participate in:
> 
> August 3 is National Watermelon Day - wear any juicy, fruity coloured bags 2 times this month.
> Wear those summer bags - wear any summer, straw, beach, holiday, etc. bags 2 times this month.



Congratulations on an exciting, productive July! Love that you wore so many different bags in your collection in one month—bag goals.    Donating is the best—knowing things have lives beyond their time with me feels good.

Definitely post an update about The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires. That book is such a wild but fun ride! There are characters to love and characters to hate with a fiery passion of 1000 suns. lol Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised to see a movie or TV adaptation at some point.



dcooney4 said:


> My saddle tote went and I shipped it today. This is the first bag in a long time I am sad to see it go. My shoulder isn’t getting any better so I know I did the right thing but it was such gorgeous leather and smelled so good. I almost kept it just to smell it.  Lol.



Awww I feel this! But now your saddle tote is living a new life with someone else, so that could be fulfilling in itself.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> July stats!
> Bags in or out - 0
> SLG in or out - 1 in (!), 0 out. I finally got my compact Silk-in, in Rose Pourpre, with light blue Robe de Soir lining! I have been randomly searching since November 2019 and finally found one. I love it.
> Scarves in or out - Zero, zippo, nada on sales - though I only have 2 listed right now, and 3 in. One was a grail - Winter Walk in a beautiful gray and bright yellow hem, a gavroche and Grand Theatre Nouveau from the new season.
> 
> For the challenges - as I reported last week, I don't have any independent designers, I did carry my 3 blue bags a total of 7 times - which averages out to at least twice each (but it was mostly the Pico), but I failed to carry a red bag so I didn't get the Flag colors in. I tried a new ice cream flavor but didn't like it  .
> 
> I wore a total of 8 different bags over the month.
> I finally got all the old tax papers out - woot!
> I got the carpet repaired, and getting it cleaned next week.
> The new shutter was installed and I hate it - it makes the bedroom so dark - but I know when the new neighbor's move in, we will need it.
> I finished Anna Karenina (woot!), started Brideshead Revisted, finished 2 books (Love Lies, The Book of Accidents) and started The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires.
> Made 2 more SUV full sized donations, and cleaned the garage.
> 
> For August, I'll participate in:
> 
> August 3 is National Watermelon Day - wear any juicy, fruity coloured bags 2 times this month.
> Wear those summer bags - wear any summer, straw, beach, holiday, etc. bags 2 times this month.


Congratulations on your Compact Silk’In, I would love to see it if you would like to share pics. Your scarf ins sound lovely, bright yellow hem! Well done on all of your clean out progress - so inspiring!  


dcooney4 said:


> My saddle tote went and I shipped it today. This is the first bag in a long time I am sad to see it go. My shoulder isn’t getting any better so I know I did the right thing but it was such gorgeous leather and smelled so good. I almost kept it just to smell it.  Lol.


I’m sorry you’re sad to see it go. That’s great you are self aware to know it doesn’t work for you.


----------



## More bags

*July & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*

July Challenges
Flag colours - Red Chanel WOC 1x, Red Chanel Reissue 2x
Blueberry Blast - So Kelly 1x

Bag rotation - 10 bags, mostly medium sized bags
Exited 28 items - kids’ toys and video games/electronics
Completed transition of kids’ playroom to a multi-purpose teen hang out (evening) and second office space (daytime)
*July 2021 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## 880

I tried new ice cream flavors: toasted marshmallow (fantastic)
blood orange sorbet (meh)
I called an old friend to invite her over — but she’s not really socializing IRL yet (I think that counts)
and i lso called to talk to relatives that I haven’t spoken to in awhile (and remembered there’s a reason why I haven’t)
I wore shoulder totes throughout school and I’ve been wearing my goyard tote lately.
and, I’ve been looking for a raffia or straw bag, but I haven’t found one I like yet. I keep hoping ill see one from J McLaughlin or something like that. Perhaps the closest to a summer bag is my fabric around the world lady Dior.
i don’t rhink I have any fruity colored bags unless we count blue (blueberry) or balck (blackberry) lol. Maybe Bordeaux could could as an overripe strawberry macerated in balsamic, but all of those are stretching it a bit. alas 

@dcooney4, I’m sorry about your shoulder (and your saddle tote), but I’m sure it went to a good home!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jayohwhy

July Stats: 0 in, 0 out 

YTD: 2 in, 1 out

I spent all of July in agonizing pain that I am trying to recover from. It’s really out perspective on everything, especially how when push comes to shove, all of these beautiful things are just things, and how much more important health, faith and family and framily are in comparison. I also haven’t moved out of my Chanel backpack. It makes me happy because it is so pretty and yet the style works with my lifestyle.

I’d like to thank you ladies for giving me something kore enjoyable to read versus Google articles about my current condition.


----------



## whateve

jayohwhy said:


> July Stats: 0 in, 0 out
> 
> YTD: 2 in, 1 out
> 
> I spent all of July in agonizing pain that I am trying to recover from. It’s really out perspective on everything, especially how when push comes to shove, all of these beautiful things are just things, and how much more important health, faith and family and framily are in comparison. I also haven’t moved out of my Chanel backpack. It makes me happy because it is so pretty and yet the style works with my lifestyle.
> 
> I’d like to thank you ladies for giving me something kore enjoyable to read versus Google articles about my current condition.


I'm so sorry you have been suffering. I hope you'll find a solution that will make you feel better very soon. I know how it is to be hurting. Everything else seems unimportant. I'm glad you are finding happiness in your backpack.


----------



## Cookiefiend

mariliz11 said:


> Early on with this month’s challenges already! I’ve been wearing my Michael Kors Rhea backpack this whole week
> 
> View attachment 5153500
> 
> and also currently on holiday so during the day I carry my handmade straw beach bag (posted a while ago)!


Thats a super fun bag! 


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5153574
> 
> Decided I would wear a backpack today as I need to be hands free for a bit today.


this is a backpack?!? Now this is one I could wear - lightweight and soft! 


dcooney4 said:


> You had a very productive July!


Thank you - I’m really trying to ’lighten the load’ so to speak. 


pursekitten said:


> Congratulations on an exciting, productive July! Love that you wore so many different bags in your collection in one month—bag goals.    Donating is the best—knowing things have lives beyond their time with me feels good.
> 
> Definitely post an update about The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires. That book is such a wild but fun ride! There are characters to love and characters to hate with a fiery passion of 1000 suns. lol Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised to see a movie or TV adaptation at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww I feel this! But now your saddle tote is living a new life with someone else, so that could be fulfilling in itself.


It wasn’t all that exciting, but thank you! 
The SBCGtSV is a great book so far - entertaining and interesting. I’ve been devouring it - partially because it’s such a welcome respite from the last book I read and because it really IS a ‘Page Turner’! I’ll check back in when I’ve finished!


More bags said:


> Congratulations on your Compact Silk’In, I would love to see it if you would like to share pics. Your scarf ins sound lovely, bright yellow hem! Well done on all of your clean out progress - so inspiring!
> 
> I’m sorry you’re sad to see it go. That’s great you are self aware to know it doesn’t work for you.


Thank you, I’ll post some pics this afternoon!


More bags said:


> *July & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> July Challenges
> Flag colours - Red Chanel WOC 1x, Red Chanel Reissue 2x
> Blueberry Blast - So Kelly 1x
> 
> Bag rotation - 10 bags, mostly medium sized bags
> Exited 28 items - kids’ toys and video games/electronics
> Completed transition of kids’ playroom to a multi-purpose teen hang out (evening) and second office space (daytime)
> *July 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


What a great sense of accomplishment you must have - completing a room transformation! Congratulations! 


jayohwhy said:


> July Stats: 0 in, 0 out
> 
> YTD: 2 in, 1 out
> 
> I spent all of July in agonizing pain that I am trying to recover from. It’s really out perspective on everything, especially how when push comes to shove, all of these beautiful things are just things, and how much more important health, faith and family and framily are in comparison. I also haven’t moved out of my Chanel backpack. It makes me happy because it is so pretty and yet the style works with my lifestyle.
> 
> I’d like to thank you ladies for giving me something kore enjoyable to read versus Google articles about my current condition.


Oh hon, I’m so sorry you’re in such pain. I’m glad your Chanel has given you some happiness. Sending you hugs


----------



## dcooney4

jayohwhy said:


> July Stats: 0 in, 0 out
> 
> YTD: 2 in, 1 out
> 
> I spent all of July in agonizing pain that I am trying to recover from. It’s really out perspective on everything, especially how when push comes to shove, all of these beautiful things are just things, and how much more important health, faith and family and framily are in comparison. I also haven’t moved out of my Chanel backpack. It makes me happy because it is so pretty and yet the style works with my lifestyle.
> 
> I’d like to thank you ladies for giving me something kore enjoyable to read versus Google articles about my current condition.


I hope you find relief soon. Hugs!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thats a super fun bag!
> 
> this is a backpack?!? Now this is one I could wear - lightweight and soft!
> 
> Thank you - I’m really trying to ’lighten the load’ so to speak.
> 
> It wasn’t all that exciting, but thank you!
> The SBCGtSV is a great book so far - entertaining and interesting. I’ve been devouring it - partially because it’s such a welcome respite from the last book I read and because it really IS a ‘Page Turner’! I’ll check back in when I’ve finished!
> 
> Thank you, I’ll post some pics this afternoon!
> 
> What a great sense of accomplishment you must have - completing a room transformation! Congratulations!
> 
> Oh hon, I’m so sorry you’re in such pain. I’m glad your Chanel has given you some happiness. Sending you hugs


Thanks it is super light weight and very comfortable. This is the Mz Wallace Small Convertible Backpack. It also has a zipper that drops down if I need it even more secure. Two outside pockets and the multiple inside pockets. It has worked so well that I have sold some of my other backpacks.


----------



## dcooney4

Bright and summer in one today! Miss Sunflower Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody tote.


----------



## 880

jayohwhy said:


> July Stats: 0 in, 0 out
> 
> YTD: 2 in, 1 out
> 
> I spent all of July in agonizing pain that I am trying to recover from. It’s really out perspective on everything, especially how when push comes to shove, all of these beautiful things are just things, and how much more important health, faith and family and framily are in comparison. I also haven’t moved out of my Chanel backpack. It makes me happy because it is so pretty and yet the style works with my lifestyle.
> 
> I’d like to thank you ladies for giving me something kore enjoyable to read versus Google articles about my current condition.


I’m so sorry you are in pain! Health is the most important thing! I hope you feel better soon! Hugs


----------



## BowieFan1971

jayohwhy said:


> July Stats: 0 in, 0 out
> 
> YTD: 2 in, 1 out
> 
> I spent all of July in agonizing pain that I am trying to recover from. It’s really out perspective on everything, especially how when push comes to shove, all of these beautiful things are just things, and how much more important health, faith and family and framily are in comparison. I also haven’t moved out of my Chanel backpack. It makes me happy because it is so pretty and yet the style works with my lifestyle.
> 
> I’d like to thank you ladies for giving me something kore enjoyable to read versus Google articles about my current condition.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jayohwhy

Thank you so much for your support @Cookiefiend @dcooney4 @880 and @BowieFan1971 . It really means a lot.


----------



## More bags

jayohwhy said:


> July Stats: 0 in, 0 out
> 
> YTD: 2 in, 1 out
> 
> I spent all of July in agonizing pain that I am trying to recover from. It’s really out perspective on everything, especially how when push comes to shove, all of these beautiful things are just things, and how much more important health, faith and family and framily are in comparison. I also haven’t moved out of my Chanel backpack. It makes me happy because it is so pretty and yet the style works with my lifestyle.
> 
> I’d like to thank you ladies for giving me something kore enjoyable to read versus Google articles about my current condition.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you, I’ll post some pics this afternoon!
> 
> What a great sense of accomplishment you must have - completing a room transformation! Congratulations!


Thank you Cookie! Fresh paint makes such a difference, and the room is a wonderful, comfortable space!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I wore my Go Forth Goods mini Avery crossbody for the first time yesterday and it was very comfortable. I was so happy as I love the color but was worried about the weight. *The saddle tote however is listed* as my shoulder just doesn't like any weight on it.


So sorry that one didn't work out.Life is too short to carry bags that hurt. Who made the saddle tote? Was that also from Go Forth?


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> June stats: I was a bit naughty, see pic below.
> 1 bag in - Tory Burch McGraw hobo in cold brew.
> 0 bags out
> 4 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out. The compact Ferragamo wallet in the pic is my ideal wallet. Used it for 3 weeks straight, holds everything I need & has a full size bill compartment so I don’t need to fold my bills.
> 
> Did the in the wild challenge.
> 
> Used 14 different bags.
> View attachment 5153109


Lovely bag!

I've noticed a number of companies are naming their dark brown bags "cold brew." A couple of years ago I tried the Trader Joe bottled cold brew coffee, to keep in the fridge as an easy way to have iced coffee. I can't remember what the problem was (too strong, maybe?) but I didn't buy it more than a few times.

Anyone here a cold brew fan? The coffee, not the bag color, though I think the bag color is incredible!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> This month, I actually participated in challenges! I wore my Harveys Seatbelt Spangled Bow tote.
> 
> Made in Santa Ana, California, these bags are made out of rugged, hard wearing seatbelts. They’re machine washable and colorful and fun. I probably have too many of them, but :shrug: I enjoy them. (photo is a stock image from their website). This particular one was released two summers ago.
> 
> July
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 2
> Accessories Out:  5
> Total out: 5
> 
> July YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 5
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 81
> Total out : 711
> 
> I bought two hats this month, a Lock & Co fall style (cranberry wool with ribbon trim) and a Bettley simay hat with a ridiculous bow. Still need to make a donation run. It’s been a rough summer


I love, love, LOVE this tote! The bow is everything.


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Lovely bag!
> 
> I've noticed a number of companies are naming their dark brown bags "cold brew." A couple of years ago I tried the Trader Joe bottled cold brew coffee, to keep in the fridge as an easy way to have iced coffee. I can't remember what the problem was (too strong, maybe?) but I didn't buy it more than a few times.
> 
> Anyone here a cold brew fan? The coffee, not the bag color, though I think the bag color is incredible!!!


I like cold brew. I like strong coffee and this is just a little mellower, fuller.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> So sorry that one didn't work out.Life is too short to carry bags that hurt. Who made the saddle tote? Was that also from Go Forth?


Yes, but it was a tote not the Crossbody. The Crossbody works well for me.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Exited 28 items - kids’ toys and video games/electronics
> Completed transition of kids’ playroom to a multi-purpose teen hang out (evening) and second office space (daytime)


Congrats @More bags! The space sounds amazing! (And a lot of work) wow!


----------



## baghabitz34

ElainePG said:


> Lovely bag!
> 
> I've noticed a number of companies are naming their dark brown bags "cold brew." A couple of years ago I tried the Trader Joe bottled cold brew coffee, to keep in the fridge as an easy way to have iced coffee. I can't remember what the problem was (too strong, maybe?) but I didn't buy it more than a few times.
> 
> Anyone here a cold brew fan? The coffee, not the bag color, though I think the bag color is incredible!!!


Thanks!

I only noticed Tory Burch using the term cold brew. Maybe companies are trying to come up with a creative way to say dark brown?

Re your coffee question, I only like coffee when it doesn’t taste like coffee, lol. Like Starbucks has a mocha cookie crumble drink. A ridiculous amount of calories but so good!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Bright and summer in one today! Miss Sunflower Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154488


A very happy bag - seeing it makes me smile!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Congrats @More bags! The space sounds amazing! (And a lot of work) wow!


Thanks @880 ! We are all enjoying the new space, it’s functional and comfortable. How is your renovation work going?


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Thanks @880 ! We are all enjoying the new space, it’s functional and comfortable. How is your renovation work going?


So happy for you! Sadly it hasn’t been approved yet, so it hasn’t started. (Sigh). But hopefully very soon. Cannot wait to have a new closet.


----------



## doni

Back from a month away and I will try to just jump in.

July stats were quiet. No new bags or outwear, I think I just got a much needed Summer dress (and two gorgeous handmade fans).
Same cannot be said for August, but that is another story.



More bags said:


> *August Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> 
> *Back to School Challenge* - wear your backpack or lunchbox style bags 2 times this month. Courtesy of @JenJBS
> *August 3 is National Watermelon Day* - wear any juicy, fruity coloured bags 2 times this month.
> *Wear those summer bags* - wear any summer, straw, beach, holiday, etc. bags 2 times this month.
> *Non purse challenge*: call a friend you haven’t talked to recently and check-in/connect.



On 1. I have no lunchbox style bags and, sadly, got rid of my beautiful Chanel backpack back in June. So out on this one.

On 2., oh dear, do I have any juicy fruity colored bags? I need to think about this one.

On 3. No problem, I have already fulfilled this challenge. I carry my beach/straw bags non stop in Summer, particularly when away. These include Loewe crossbody and tote basket, and the Book Tote.



jayohwhy said:


> July Stats: 0 in, 0 out
> 
> YTD: 2 in, 1 out
> 
> I spent all of July in agonizing pain that I am trying to recover from. It’s really out perspective on everything, especially how when push comes to shove, all of these beautiful things are just things, and how much more important health, faith and family and framily are in comparison. I also haven’t moved out of my Chanel backpack. It makes me happy because it is so pretty and yet the style works with my lifestyle.
> 
> I’d like to thank you ladies for giving me something kore enjoyable to read versus Google articles about my current condition.



I am very sorry to hear and hope your pain goes away soon.
Have we seen your Chanel backpack, so nice it works for you, I love Chanel backpacks.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> July stats!
> Bags in or out - 0
> SLG in or out - 1 in (!), 0 out. I finally got my compact Silk-in, in Rose Pourpre, with light blue Robe de Soir lining! I have been randomly searching since November 2019 and finally found one. I love it.
> Scarves in or out - Zero, zippo, nada on sales - though I only have 2 listed right now, and 3 in. One was a grail - Winter Walk in a beautiful gray and bright yellow hem, a gavroche and Grand Theatre Nouveau from the new season.
> 
> For the challenges - as I reported last week, I don't have any independent designers, I did carry my 3 blue bags a total of 7 times - which averages out to at least twice each (but it was mostly the Pico), but I failed to carry a red bag so I didn't get the Flag colors in. I tried a new ice cream flavor but didn't like it  .
> 
> I wore a total of 8 different bags over the month.
> I finally got all the old tax papers out - woot!
> I got the carpet repaired, and getting it cleaned next week.
> The new shutter was installed and I hate it - it makes the bedroom so dark - but I know when the new neighbor's move in, we will need it.
> I finished Anna Karenina (woot!), started Brideshead Revisted, finished 2 books (Love Lies, The Book of Accidents) and started The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires.
> Made 2 more SUV full sized donations, and cleaned the garage.
> 
> For August, I'll participate in:
> 
> August 3 is National Watermelon Day - wear any juicy, fruity coloured bags 2 times this month.
> Wear those summer bags - wear any summer, straw, beach, holiday, etc. bags 2 times this month.


Sounds as though you were a busy bee!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *July & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> July Challenges
> Flag colours - Red Chanel WOC 1x, Red Chanel Reissue 2x
> Blueberry Blast - So Kelly 1x
> 
> Bag rotation - 10 bags, mostly medium sized bags
> Exited 28 items - kids’ toys and video games/electronics
> Completed transition of kids’ playroom to a multi-purpose teen hang out (evening) and second office space (daytime)
> *July 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


You are doing so great on your stats! Also on clearing out items, and especially on transitioning the playroom to the teen hangout/office space. That sounds very creative!


----------



## ElainePG

jayohwhy said:


> July Stats: 0 in, 0 out
> 
> YTD: 2 in, 1 out
> 
> I spent all of July in agonizing pain that I am trying to recover from. It’s really out perspective on everything, especially how when push comes to shove, all of these beautiful things are just things, and how much more important health, faith and family and framily are in comparison. I also haven’t moved out of my Chanel backpack. It makes me happy because it is so pretty and yet the style works with my lifestyle.
> 
> I’d like to thank you ladies for giving me something kore enjoyable to read versus Google articles about my current condition.


Oh my gosh, I'm sooooooo sorry to hear that you've been in so much pain! I hope you have a good medical team helping you find a way though it and… ultimately… out the other side. And I also hope you have family, friends, and a good community to support you.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Bright and summer in one today! Miss Sunflower Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154488


Such a happy, happy color!


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I only noticed Tory Burch using the term cold brew. Maybe companies are trying to come up with a creative way to say dark brown?
> 
> Re your coffee question, I only like coffee when it doesn’t taste like coffee, lol. *Like Starbucks has a mocha cookie crumble drink. A ridiculous amount of calories but so good!*


I know, right? I liked the TJ cold brew with a bit of sweetened condensed milk in it. Then one day I read the label and saw how much sugar is in it. No wonder it was so yummy!


----------



## Cookiefiend

For @More bags (and anyone else interested)


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> For @More bags (and anyone else interested)
> View attachment 5156533
> 
> View attachment 5156532


That is so pretty ! Enjoy it!


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> So happy for you! Sadly it hasn’t been approved yet, so it hasn’t started. (Sigh). But hopefully very soon. Cannot wait to have a new closet.


We need to renovate our kitchen but the thought of the disruption it would cause stops us.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> For @More bags (and anyone else interested)
> View attachment 5156533
> 
> View attachment 5156532


Gorgeous color!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> For @More bags (and anyone else interested)
> View attachment 5156533
> 
> View attachment 5156532


Love it! Enjoy!


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> We need to renovate our kitchen but the thought of the disruption it would cause stops us.


I would hate to live through that kind of renovation. Of course, sometimes it’s necessary. . . But the chaos and the dust And the logistics of feeding everyone for the duration.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Back from a month away and I will try to just jump in.
> 
> July stats were quiet. No new bags or outwear, I think I just got a much needed Summer dress (and two gorgeous handmade fans).
> Same cannot be said for August, but that is another story.
> 
> 
> 
> On 1. I have no lunchbox style bags and, sadly, got rid of my beautiful Chanel backpack back in June. So out on this one.
> 
> On 2., oh dear, do I have any juicy fruity colored bags? I need to think about this one.
> 
> On 3. No problem, I have already fulfilled this challenge. I carry my beach/straw bags non stop in Summer, particularly when away. These include Loewe crossbody and tote basket, and the Book Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very sorry to hear and hope your pain goes away soon.
> Have we seen your Chanel backpack, so nice it works for you, I love Chanel backpacks.


I remember your Chanel backpack - it looked amazing on you. Your summer bags sound wonderful.  


ElainePG said:


> You are doing so great on your stats! Also on clearing out items, and especially on transitioning the playroom to the teen hangout/office space. That sounds very creative!


Thank you dear Elaine. 



Cookiefiend said:


> For @More bags (and anyone else interested)
> View attachment 5156533
> 
> View attachment 5156532


Ooh Cookie, this is such a beautiful colour combination! Congratulations on finding it!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> So happy for you! Sadly it hasn’t been approved yet, so it hasn’t started. (Sigh). But hopefully very soon. Cannot wait to have a new closet.


Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## americandreaming

I've already bought two bags this month!  But I'm going to call it a day on the rehab of one of my bags and just list it.  I don't have time this month.

eta on further thoughts, I'm going to take a little more time on it in September and polish its hardware.


----------



## More bags

Congratulations to @mariliz11 on being featured in the Purseblog Roundup!
https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-august-6/


----------



## mariliz11

More bags said:


> Congratulations to @mariliz11 on being featured in the Purseblog Roundup!
> https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-august-6/


Oh wow had no idea haha! Thanks for the shout-out!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My contribution to the challenge:

*August 3 is National Watermelon Day* - wear any juicy, fruity coloured bags 2 times this month.


----------



## whateve

This color is called berry.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I figured out I don't look good in skirts, at least with a top that is tucked in. They chop me up too much. I'm too short and my bust is too big. Jeans are my uniform. I have several summer dresses I like but I rarely wear them out of the house. Since I don't normally wear them people will stare.



I really feel you here! People seem to have nothing better to do than stare.
I wore my 70ies do 40ies leopard me-made today combined with a 40ies style me made half hat to a flea market. People did stare and I started to feel uncomfortable even though I know this is my style. People stared even more after I had bought two old suitcases that though younger completed the look perfectly.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I really feel you here! People seem to have nothing better to do than stare.
> I wore my 70ies do 40ies leopard me-made today combined with a 40ies style me made half hat to a flea market. People did stare and I started to feel uncomfortable even though I know this is my style. People stared even more after I had bought two old suitcases that though younger completed the look perfectly.


They stared because they can’t pull it off!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Gabs007 said:


> Feel free to send me your size, I tend to haunt charity shops a lot as we have a foster child who is obsessed with buttons, so we go to the charity shops (thrift shops in the US) and the little girl buys stuff often just for the buttons (she changes the buttons on her jackets, coats and cardigans all the time) and I recall I have seen vintage girdles in the original packaging for not a lot of money.
> 
> Apart from that I agree, fitting is everything, I have a really difficult figure, technically hour glass, but a short waist, 1st of all not easy to get clothes that I can fit the boobs in, too tight looks cheap, too baggy looks like I am wearing a tent, fun and games...



The English charity shops are heavenly... unfortunately we haven´t had the chance to get to the Uk since 2019.
I can see your little girl feasting on the variety of clothes to wear or harvest buttons from.
I´ve no idea which size I´d need in a girdle. I´m a UK 12 or 14 in normal (aka modern) clothes- 99/84/103 cms, 38 A or B in bras...

This could pass for an hourglass, only I have no boobs to speak of, broad shoulders and a broad back, very short waist and a hollow back... faking proportion is everything... and almost every piece of clothing I buy needs to be altered.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Here is my entry for challenge number two, a bag in a juicy, fruity color for Watermelon Month.  I own nothing else in lemon yellow, but I reach for this crossbody again and again during the summer. 

I don't know anything about this bag.  I bought it at a secondhand shop, and there is no logo on the outside nor brand tag on the inside.  I like that it's plain.  It's all about the color!


----------



## whateve

Claudia Herzog said:


> View attachment 5158811
> 
> Here is my entry for challenge number two, a bag in a juicy, fruity color for Watermelon Month.  I own nothing else in lemon yellow, but I reach for this crossbody again and again during the summer.
> 
> I don't know anything about this bag.  I bought it at a secondhand shop, and there is no logo on the outside nor brand tag on the inside.  I like that it's plain.  It's all about the color!


Those hydrangeas are gorgeous too!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Claudia Herzog said:


> View attachment 5158811
> 
> Here is my entry for challenge number two, a bag in a juicy, fruity color for Watermelon Month.  I own nothing else in lemon yellow, but I reach for this crossbody again and again during the summer.
> 
> I don't know anything about this bag.  I bought it at a secondhand shop, and there is no logo on the outside nor brand tag on the inside.  I like that it's plain.  It's all about the color!


Love all the color!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> They stared because they can’t pull it off!



Well, I can (or at least I dare to... even if at times I feel very self conscious about it.)
Repeated it today for another flea market: black true vintage early 50ies dress, true vintage 50ies suede shoes and a me-made hat. 
It´s really funny, people don´t only stare, many recognise me. 
I bought a black 70ies do 40ies jersey dress and the seller told me she had wondered where I was as she thought I´d love this dress... She was right. I love it and as long as the price reflects it I do not care whether it is filthy-dirty and the seams are coming apart. (It needs alterations anyway and I will have to unpick.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

July stats

bags in: 1 very small 60ies vinyl clutch for next to nothing. So small and cheap it almost does not count...
bags out: 2 vintage handbags - the doctor bag I had only bought last month and a Jaguar bag that didn´t agree with me. I didn´t get much compared to the prices I see for vintage bags on ebay, but to me what I got felt fair and decent. Plus I got empty space!

No slgs in or out


----------



## cowgirlsboots

southernbelle43 said:


> I would encourage you never to wear something that constricts blood flow through your legs.  A few inches are not worth varicose veins later on. Celebrate your own natural beauty.  Hugs.



Thank-you for your concern! 
I don´t have much of a waist- maybe 6 cms between my ribcage and my hipbone, so tight corseting doesn´t make too much sense for me anyway. It´s all only about "control", shaping the masses and reigning them in a bit like modern shapewear does. Only modern shapewear doesn´t produce the posture and lines the vintage undergarments do. I already see this when I compare wearing a 90ies Carnival long line bra in comparison to a modern shapedress with built in bra. The first results in a much nicer posture.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

mariliz11 said:


> July Stats
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> YTD stats
> Bags in: 3
> Bags out: 6
> SLGs in: 2
> SLGs out: 3
> 
> no movement with my listings this month unfortunately. Hoping for some successful sales after summer
> 
> posted Pics for the challenges and also tried bubblegum ice cream!



Good luck for your listings! The market seems to be very slow atm.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> This month, I actually participated in challenges! I wore my Harveys Seatbelt Spangled Bow tote.
> 
> Made in Santa Ana, California, these bags are made out of rugged, hard wearing seatbelts. They’re machine washable and colorful and fun. I probably have too many of them, but :shrug: I enjoy them. (photo is a stock image from their website). This particular one was released two summers ago.
> 
> July
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 2
> Accessories Out:  5
> Total out: 5
> 
> July YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 5
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 81
> Total out : 711
> 
> I bought two hats this month, a Lock & Co fall style (cranberry wool with ribbon trim) and a Bettley simay hat with a ridiculous bow. Still need to make a donation run. It’s been a rough summer



May I see the hats, please? I really love hats, actually I do my own.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Beautiful dress @cowgirlsboots - you look gorgeous!



Thank-you so much!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I’m out on that one…so not my style that I don’t own any.



+1...  I don´t own any backpacks or lunchbox purses, either.

I don´t own any fruity colours, either.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> My saddle tote went and I shipped it today. This is the first bag in a long time I am sad to see it go. My shoulder isn’t getting any better so I know I did the right thing but it was such gorgeous leather and smelled so good. I almost kept it just to smell it.  Lol.



I totally do understand this! A bag that smells divine can fill a whole room with joy...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jayohwhy said:


> July Stats: 0 in, 0 out
> 
> YTD: 2 in, 1 out
> 
> I spent all of July in agonizing pain that I am trying to recover from. It’s really out perspective on everything, especially how when push comes to shove, all of these beautiful things are just things, and how much more important health, faith and family and framily are in comparison. I also haven’t moved out of my Chanel backpack. It makes me happy because it is so pretty and yet the style works with my lifestyle.
> 
> I’d like to thank you ladies for giving me something kore enjoyable to read versus Google articles about my current condition.



Get well soon, please!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> For @More bags (and anyone else interested)
> View attachment 5156533
> 
> View attachment 5156532



Aww, that´s lush! I love your wallet!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Well, I can (or at least I dare to... even if at times I feel very self conscious about it.)
> Repeated it today for another flea market: black true vintage early 50ies dress, true vintage 50ies suede shoes and a me-made hat.
> It´s really funny, people don´t only stare, many recognise me.
> I bought a black 70ies do 40ies jersey dress and the seller told me she had wondered where I was as she thought I´d love this dress... She was right. I love it and as long as the price reflects it I do not care whether it is filthy-dirty and the seams are coming apart. (It needs alterations anyway and I will have to unpick.)


I wish I had a style that was as distinctive as yours! Rock it for all it’s worth! Women of that era had SUCH style…they never just threw something on and the results paid off.


----------



## More bags

Sunshine mama said:


> My contribution to the challenge:
> 
> *August 3 is National Watermelon Day* - wear any juicy, fruity coloured bags 2 times this month.
> 
> View attachment 5158367
> View attachment 5158369


Great bags @Sunshine mama!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> View attachment 5158398
> 
> This color is called berry.


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## southernbelle43

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you for your concern!
> I don´t have much of a waist- maybe 6 cms between my ribcage and my hipbone, so tight corseting doesn´t make too much sense for me anyway. It´s all only about "control", shaping the masses and reigning them in a bit like modern shapewear does. Only modern shapewear doesn´t produce the posture and lines the vintage undergarments do. I already see this when I compare wearing a 90ies Carnival long line bra in comparison to a modern shapedress with built in bra. The first results in a much nicer posture.


Same here. No waist at all.  So I have never worn belts. But there were and are many styles that compliment my body style so I never really found that trying to modify my actual shape did anything but make me miserable. Lol


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I wish I had a style that was as distinctive as yours! Rock it for all it’s worth! Women of that era had SUCH style…they never just threw something on and the results paid off.


I don't think they just threw something on. They spent a lot of time getting the look just so. They were just as influenced by fashion as we are.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you for your concern!
> I don´t have much of a waist- maybe 6 cms between my ribcage and my hipbone, so tight corseting doesn´t make too much sense for me anyway. It´s all only about "control", shaping the masses and reigning them in a bit like modern shapewear does. Only modern shapewear doesn´t produce the posture and lines the vintage undergarments do. I already see this when I compare wearing a 90ies Carnival long line bra in comparison to a modern shapedress with built in bra. The first results in a much nicer posture.


I know what you mean. Shapewear or tummy control never works for me. I look pretty much the same with as without. The only thing that ever got results for me was a true corset that tightened with strings.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I don't think they just threw something on. They spent a lot of time getting the look just so. They were just as influenced by fashion as we are.
> [/



I don’t think they just threw clothes on the way lots of women do now either. Head to toe coordination was everything then.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t think they just threw clothes on the way lots of women do now either. Head to toe coordination was everything then.


We watch a lot of 30s and 40s movies. People never went anywhere without a hat. People dressed up all the time. Even when they were sitting home, women wore dresses and men wore suits. If they could afford it, women had shoes to match the outfit. I remember in the 60s and 70s, they sold cloth high heels you could dye any color. When I rode the bus in the early 80s, there were older women on the bus dressed in suits, with matching hats, shoes and gloves.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> We watch a lot of 30s and 40s movies. People never went anywhere without a hat. People dressed up all the time. Even when they were sitting home, women wore dresses and men wore suits. If they could afford it, women had shoes to match the outfit. I remember in the 60s and 70s, they sold cloth high heels you could dye any color. When I rode the bus in the early 80s, there were older women on the bus dressed in suits, with matching hats, shoes and gloves.


Much nicer than pool slides and socks, paired with an oversized shirt or hoodie and pajama or yoga pants…..


----------



## ElainePG

mariliz11 said:


> Oh wow had no idea haha! Thanks for the shout-out!


Well-deserved… it's a darling bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Claudia Herzog said:


> View attachment 5158811
> 
> Here is my entry for challenge number two, a bag in a juicy, fruity color for Watermelon Month.  I own nothing else in lemon yellow, but I reach for this crossbody again and again during the summer.
> 
> I don't know anything about this bag.  I bought it at a secondhand shop, and there is no logo on the outside nor brand tag on the inside.  I like that it's plain.  It's all about the color!


Great bag, terrific outfit, and you are a perfect match to the hydrangeas!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I know what you mean. Shapewear or tummy control never works for me. I look pretty much the same with as without. The only thing that ever got results for me was a true corset that tightened with strings.



Shapewear/ tummy control makes my lines smoother which is a nice start. The waspy waist will never happen for me. Not even a waist cincher (the modern style with elastic strips and velcro fastening) has a proper result - except of me gasping for breath- because a waist as short as mine simply can´t be cinched properly- ribcage and hipbones get in the way. All I can really do is fake proportions.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t think they just threw clothes on the way lots of women do now either. Head to toe coordination was everything then.



...the shoes have to match the purse and the hat- and the gloves of course...


----------



## Vintage Leather

whateve said:


> I don't think they just threw something on. They spent a lot of time getting the look just so. They were just as influenced by fashion as we are.



The thing about it is, women of the 1930s-1950s did most of their styling and getting the look just so through deliberate curation. 

The average woman of the 1930s had 9 items in her closet. By the 1950s, closets had ballooned to 50 items.  To contrast that, in 2000, the average woman had 300 items. 

When you make your clothes and select your accessories so that everything matches, you can just throw things on in the morning


----------



## jayohwhy

@doni finally getting around to posting a picture of my Chanel backpack. I added an additional shoulder strap so I can use it as a north/south tote if needed. It really fits everything I need to carry for me plus 2 kids even though I haven’t been anywhere but the doctor’s in weeks.


----------



## JenJBS

Orange juicy colored bag, that this Thread inspired me to get.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Orange juicy colored bag, that this Thread inspired me to get.
> View attachment 5160049


I love this color!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I love this color!



Thank you!    Same.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sunshine mama said:


> My contribution to the challenge:
> 
> *August 3 is National Watermelon Day* - wear any juicy, fruity coloured bags 2 times this month.
> 
> View attachment 5158367
> View attachment 5158369


Holy moly…


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## doni

jayohwhy said:


> @doni finally getting around to posting a picture of my Chanel backpack. I added an additional shoulder strap so I can use it as a north/south tote if needed. It really fits everything I need to carry for me plus 2 kids even though I haven’t been anywhere but the doctor’s in weeks.
> View attachment 5160031


Looks great! Makes me miss my Chanel backpack. Must remember backpacks don’t work for me.


----------



## doni

880 said:


> I would hate to live through that kind of renovation. Of course, sometimes it’s necessary. . . But the chaos and the dust And the logistics of feeding everyone for the duration.



Oh yes. We had to move to our current home when it was unfinished. There was no kitchen, or storage, and we had all this blocks acting as walls that had to be built in site. We lived among boxes and at some point I counted 15 workers inside the house. The worst was, my younger son was not yet 2 months. That was such a total nightmare…




cowgirlsboots said:


> Shapewear/ tummy control makes my lines smoother which is a nice start. The waspy waist will never happen for me. Not even a waist cincher (the modern style with elastic strips and velcro fastening) has a proper result - except of me gasping for breath- because a waist as short as mine simply can´t be cinched properly- ribcage and hipbones get in the way. All I can really do is fake proportions.



Yes, another no-waister here. You put it well, no space to make a waist, that shapewear stuff is such a waste. Also the reason why I can‘t to high waisted jeans or pants. To much left over fabric!



whateve said:


> We watch a lot of 30s and 40s movies. People never went anywhere without a hat. People dressed up all the time. Even when they were sitting home, women wore dresses and men wore suits. If they could afford it, women had shoes to match the outfit. I remember in the 60s and 70s, they sold cloth high heels you could dye any color. When I rode the bus in the early 80s, there were older women on the bus dressed in suits, with matching hats, shoes and gloves.





Vintage Leather said:


> The thing about it is, women of the 1930s-1950s did most of their styling and getting the look just so through deliberate curation.
> The average woman of the 1930s had 9 items in her closet. By the 1950s, closets had ballooned to 50 items.  To contrast that, in 2000, the average woman had 300 items.
> When you make your clothes and select your accessories so that everything matches, you can just throw things on in the morning



Agreed. I still remember the times before fast fashion. My mother loved clothes, but these were bought just twice a year, once for the Fall/Winter season, once for the Summer months. Everything was carefully considered so that it would work with previous season’s items and so that ready outfits were had for various activities. Things were altered so that they fit but also to have old clothes suit the new, say by changing the hem of a trouser or adding shoulder pads to a jacket. Wardrobes were slim and curated so that after the initial work and consideration, dressing up for the day was a no brainer…

I still aim for that and I have so much edited my wardrobe over the years and tried to build a uniform of sorts and all that. But I still find myself wasting plenty of time considering what to wear, which at times can be fun, but… We just have too much choice.


----------



## dcooney4

I have no waist either . I did attempt to try shape wear for my dd wedding, but It was uncomfortable so I didn't wear it. I just made sure none of my under garments were tight or would leave lines and it worked well.


----------



## americandreaming

doni said:


> Yes, another no-waister here. You put it well, no space to make a waist, that shapewear stuff is such a waste. Also the reason why I can‘t to high waisted jeans or pants. To much left over fabric!
> 
> Agreed. I still remember the times before fast fashion. My mother loved clothes, but these were bought just twice a year, once for the Fall/Winter season, once for the Summer months. Everything was carefully considered so that it would work with previous season’s items and so that ready outfits were had for various activities. Things were altered so that they fit but also to have old clothes suit the new, say by changing the hem of a trouser or adding shoulder pads to a jacket. Wardrobes were slim and curated so that after the initial work and consideration, dressing up for the day was a no brainer…
> 
> I still aim for that and I have so much edited my wardrobe over the years and tried to build a uniform of sorts and all that. But I still find myself wasting plenty of time considering what to wear, which at times can be fun, but… We just have too much choice.



Me too.  No waist and a short waist, no hips, no bum.  I have enough of a chest to make my tummy look flatter than it actually is.  

I have been and will be trying to curate a uniform wardrobe too.  My mother's friend is a seamstress and I had a few pairs of trousers altered.  Once I have time, I will slowly sell/donate everything I don't need and buy my uniform clothing.  Excited for my exams to be done and to have those few months of free time to do that after work.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I don’t have much of a waist either. I was never super curvy, but what I had has significantly disappeared. I have discovered different style and proportions that work for me now, like dresses with A-line or fuller skirts over my previously preferred sheath or pencil skirt. I am lucky in that I have good shoulders so ican balance those styles out. And my pants need to be boot cut or straight leg…skinny jeans don’t look good on me at any weight. Neither do bottoms with pleats in the front.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Back to School Challenge - wear your backpack or lunchbox style
Here's one of my lunch box bags.


----------



## BowieFan1971

What’s juicier than an orange?


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Orange juicy colored bag, that this Thread inspired me to get.
> View attachment 5160049


Love it!


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> Back to School Challenge - wear your backpack or lunchbox style
> Here's one of my lunch box bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160360


I am a big Snoopy fan! So adorable!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> What’s juicier than an orange?
> 
> View attachment 5160444


Gorgeous! Today everyone ones posts are making me drool.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sunshine mama said:


> Back to School Challenge - wear your backpack or lunchbox style
> Here's one of my lunch box bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160360


So cute!


BowieFan1971 said:


> What’s juicier than an orange?
> 
> View attachment 5160444


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cherry Cherry today!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> Cherry Cherry today!
> View attachment 5160520



Ferragamo!


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Me too.  No waist and a short waist, no hips, no bum.  I have enough of a chest to make my tummy look flatter than it actually is.
> 
> I have been and will be trying to curate a uniform wardrobe too.  My mother's friend is a seamstress and I had a few pairs of trousers altered.  Once I have time, I will slowly sell/donate everything I don't need and buy my uniform clothing.  Excited for my exams to be done and to have those few months of free time to do that after work.


I used to have a well defined waist, decent sized hips. I never had much of a bum. I didn't even realize that was an issue until big butts came into fashion. Now that I'm old, my waist is disappearing. My tummy has never been flat.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t have much of a waist either. I was never super curvy, but what I had has significantly disappeared. I have discovered different style and proportions that work for me now, like dresses with A-line or fuller skirts over my previously preferred sheath or pencil skirt. I am lucky in that I have good shoulders so ican balance those styles out. And my pants need to be boot cut or straight leg…skinny jeans don’t look good on me at any weight. Neither do bottoms with pleats in the front.



It´s great you perfectly know what works for you and what doesn´t!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sunshine mama said:


> Back to School Challenge - wear your backpack or lunchbox style
> Here's one of my lunch box bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160360



Your lunchbox is super cute! I wished this kind of bags would work for me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Going crazy over altering a dress today...  I can´t tell left from right and I can´t measure... but I really want this one to fit now that I finally bought it! 
I´ve been looking at it for years. Nobody ever bought it at any of the many markets the seller offered it for sale. No wonder: it was filthy and the seams are coming apart. Plus it´s about two sizes too small for me. I´ve been sitting over the task all afternoon and still have not risen above the chaos phase. 
Once my upper body (aka my linebacker back) fits into it, it should be a very flattering dress for my bodyshape.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I used to have a well defined waist, decent sized hips. I never had much of a bum. I didn't even realize that was an issue until big butts came into fashion. Now that I'm old, my waist is disappearing. My tummy has never been flat.


Over the years and four children I have gained about 6cms around the waist and developped a floppy belly... I´ve simply become softer, squishier... the few pre-children dresses I have kept still fit me, though- even my school graduation dress.


----------



## whateve

Here's my fruity bag! Lemony. I have an orange bag but I don't know when I'll get around to carrying it. I'm trying to carry all the colors I wouldn't normally use in the winter.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> Here's my fruity bag! Lemony. I have an orange bag but I don't know when I'll get around to carrying it. I'm trying to carry all the colors I wouldn't normally use in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161870


Love it !


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Here's my fruity bag! Lemony. I have an orange bag but I don't know when I'll get around to carrying it. I'm trying to carry all the colors I wouldn't normally use in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161870


Love!!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Here's my fruity bag! Lemony. I have an orange bag but I don't know when I'll get around to carrying it. I'm trying to carry all the colors I wouldn't normally use in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161870


This is beautiful! I am doing the same thing. Trying to wear all my light and bright colors while it is warm.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Cherry Cherry today!
> View attachment 5160520


I love this bag, and think of it often!


----------



## More bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Back to School Challenge - wear your backpack or lunchbox style
> Here's one of my lunch box bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160360


So adorable!


BowieFan1971 said:


> What’s juicier than an orange?
> 
> View attachment 5160444


Pretty Picotin Lock!


Cookiefiend said:


> Cherry Cherry today!
> View attachment 5160520


This shade of red is gorgeous!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Here's my fruity bag! Lemony. I have an orange bag but I don't know when I'll get around to carrying it. I'm trying to carry all the colors I wouldn't normally use in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161870


Great yellow- so vibrant. I love this bag style, too!


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> Love it !





BowieFan1971 said:


> Love!!!!!





dcooney4 said:


> This is beautiful! I am doing the same thing. Trying to wear all my light and bright colors while it is warm.





More bags said:


> Great yellow- so vibrant. I love this bag style, too!


Thank you! It's an easy style to wear and the color is so clean ( not muddied, if you know what I mean.) Too bad Coach didn't use a better dyeing method as these tend to fade and wear terribly at the corners. It's not too noticeable on the yellow but starts looking bad on some of the other colors.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Here's my fruity bag! Lemony. I have an orange bag but I don't know when I'll get around to carrying it. I'm trying to carry all the colors I wouldn't normally use in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161870


OMG!!!! Sooo adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My summery easy tote bag.


----------



## americandreaming

Might be carrying both a backpack and fruity-coloured bag (to the library) tomorrow!!!   And summer bag at the end of the month when I go out.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Day 2 with miss papaya.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> Here's my fruity bag! Lemony. I have an orange bag but I don't know when I'll get around to carrying it. I'm trying to carry all the colors I wouldn't normally use in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161870


What a fabulous color! 


momasaurus said:


> I love this bag, and think of it often!


Thanks - it’s a favorite! 


More bags said:


> So adorable!
> 
> Pretty Picotin Lock!
> 
> This shade of red is gorgeous!


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## americandreaming

@JenJBS backpack challenge


----------



## americandreaming

I had taken the Sadie for essentials but ended up stuffing her in the backpack as I only really need my phone on hand and my pocket is deep enough for it so I'm glad I didn't bring my fruit bag as it wouldn't have fit and I would've been saddled w/ it all day lol.  I'm going out twice more this month so I'm going to wear a summer bag on one and the fruity on the other.  Can't decide which for which yet haha


----------



## ElainePG

Sunshine mama said:


> Back to School Challenge - wear your backpack or lunchbox style
> Here's one of my lunch box bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160360


Soooooo cute!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Cherry Cherry today!
> View attachment 5160520


Loving this! Wasn't there an old rock 'n roll song, Cherry Cherry? Or am I thinking of Sherrie Baby?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Here's my fruity bag! Lemony. I have an orange bag but I don't know when I'll get around to carrying it. I'm trying to carry all the colors I wouldn't normally use in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161870


GREAT color.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Loving this! Wasn't there an old rock 'n roll song, Cherry Cherry? Or am I thinking of Sherrie Baby?


Heeheehee - it’s a Neil Diamond song!


----------



## Cookiefiend

This lemony cutie came home with me yesterday - it’s my own spot of sunshine!
(the color is called Sunshine too!)


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> This lemony cutie came home with me yesterday - it’s my own spot of sunshine!
> (the color is called Sunshine too!)
> View attachment 5164248


Loverly!!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

americandreaming said:


> @JenJBS backpack challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164068
> View attachment 5164069


Nice backpack but that food is very distracting. yummy!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> This lemony cutie came home with me yesterday - it’s my own spot of sunshine!
> (the color is called Sunshine too!)
> View attachment 5164248


It is aptly named. So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Day 2 with miss papaya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163144


So perfect for summer


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> This lemony cutie came home with me yesterday - it’s my own spot of sunshine!
> (the color is called Sunshine too!)
> View attachment 5164248


Love this! 

Is it sitting on top of a shoebox? Matching lemon shoes, maybe?????


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Heeheehee - it’s a Neil Diamond song!


That's it… now I remember! Great song to dance to… in the kitchen, while making dinner! 

Hey, she got the way to move me, Cherry
(She got the way to groove me)
(She got the way to move me)
Cherry, baby
(She got the way to groove me)
All right


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> This lemony cutie came home with me yesterday - it’s my own spot of sunshine!
> (the color is called Sunshine too!)
> View attachment 5164248


This is beautiful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Loverly!!!!!





dcooney4 said:


> It is aptly named. So pretty! Congrats!





ElainePG said:


> Love this!
> 
> Is it sitting on top of a shoebox? Matching lemon shoes, maybe?????





whateve said:


> This is beautiful!


Thank you so much @BowieFan1971, @dcooney4, @ElainePG, and @whateve!
And, yes a matching pair of shoes were purchased (perfect for summer!), but they’re being shipped home!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> This lemony cutie came home with me yesterday - it’s my own spot of sunshine!
> (the color is called Sunshine too!)
> View attachment 5164248



It's beautiful! So bright and cheerful! And Ferragamo! Congratulations!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> That's it… now I remember! Great song to dance to… in the kitchen, while making dinner!
> 
> Hey, she got the way to move me, Cherry
> (She got the way to groove me)
> (She got the way to move me)
> Cherry, baby
> (She got the way to groove me)
> All right




Or go with The Runaways... che, che, che, che, cherry bomb!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Day 2 with miss papaya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163144


Great colour!


americandreaming said:


> @JenJBS backpack challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164068
> View attachment 5164069


Cute backpack pic and I am distracted by the food, too! Yummy!


Cookiefiend said:


> This lemony cutie came home with me yesterday - it’s my own spot of sunshine!
> (the color is called Sunshine too!)
> View attachment 5164248


Happy Sunshine Ferragamo and congratulations on the shoes!


dcooney4 said:


> Nice backpack but that food is very distracting. yummy!


+1


----------



## More bags

We just got home from travelling - yay travel! I bought a red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag. The last bag I purchased was in September 2019, 23 months ago. It is a gorgeous shade of red and it has an adjustable strap. Sharing the eye candy , the first picture is more reflective of the colour.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> We just got home from travelling - yay travel! I bought a red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag. The last bag I purchased was in September 2019, 23 months ago. It is a gorgeous shade of red and it has an adjustable strap. Sharing the eye candy , the first picture is more reflective of the colour.
> View attachment 5164941
> View attachment 5164942


This is soooo beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> This lemony cutie came home with me yesterday - it’s my own spot of sunshine!
> (the color is called Sunshine too!)
> View attachment 5164248


Oh my! So gorgeous. And shoes!!! We need action shots when you get home.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> We just got home from travelling - yay travel! I bought a red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag. The last bag I purchased was in September 2019, 23 months ago. It is a gorgeous shade of red and it has an adjustable strap. Sharing the eye candy , the first picture is more reflective of the colour.
> View attachment 5164941
> View attachment 5164942


This is gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

My project denim bag sold at the consignment shop. I had to laugh as made 7 dollars on it. I just wanted to try and rescue a bag but didn't really want it for me. So happy someone is going to give it love.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cookiefiend said:


> This lemony cutie came home with me yesterday - it’s my own spot of sunshine!
> (the color is called Sunshine too!)
> View attachment 5164248


I think I need this bag!!!
It's called Sunshine!


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> We just got home from travelling - yay travel! I bought a red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag. The last bag I purchased was in September 2019, 23 months ago. It is a gorgeous shade of red and it has an adjustable strap. Sharing the eye candy , the first picture is more reflective of the colour.
> View attachment 5164941
> View attachment 5164942


I. Love. This. Bag!!!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful! So bright and cheerful! And Ferragamo! Congratulations!


Thank you! ❤️


More bags said:


> Great colour!
> 
> Cute backpack pic and I am distracted by the food, too! Yummy!
> 
> Happy Sunshine Ferragamo and congratulations on the shoes!
> 
> +1


Thanks sweetie! 


More bags said:


> We just got home from travelling - yay travel! I bought a red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag. The last bag I purchased was in September 2019, 23 months ago. It is a gorgeous shade of red and it has an adjustable strap. Sharing the eye candy , the first picture is more reflective of the colour.
> View attachment 5164941
> View attachment 5164942


ooooo - congratulations! I hope you’ll do a Tell All for us! 


momasaurus said:


> Oh my! So gorgeous. And shoes!!! We need action shots when you get home.


Your wish is my command (as soon as the shoes arrive!) 


Sunshine mama said:


> I think I need this bag!!!
> It's called Sunshine!


Girllll - you totally *need* this bag!


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> We just got home from travelling - yay travel! I bought a red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag. The last bag I purchased was in September 2019, 23 months ago. It is a gorgeous shade of red and it has an adjustable strap. Sharing the eye candy , the first picture is more reflective of the colour.
> View attachment 5164941
> View attachment 5164942


Ah travel..what is that? Where did you go? I could really use a getaway but delta (ugh) and miraculously, we’ve been spared the sweltering heat the rest of the world seems to be experiencing. I’m not complaining and am thrilled to see your new bag!  Really nice! That adjustable strap with the snaps are great...so neat and tidy. I await your bag spill and modeling shots!


----------



## Joule

@More bags, your red Gucci is really beautiful. That's going to be fun to wear! I hope to see mod shots. 

@Cookiefiend, what a fantastic yellow! Also, you're making me hungry with your food pictures. 

I'm so impressed by everyone on this thread. You take on these monthly challenges and stick to them. You even remember lyrics to songs while doing it! That's multitasking, and I'm a little envious. Wow.

In my corner, another Great Purge is coming on. I can feel it. A purse purge urge. A pursge. It would be a long, drawn-out process, but I have this odd compulsion to let go of most of my bags and start from square one and a half.

I think it's misdirected energy from having to cancel our fall travel plans (again! And I was so looking forward to it. Pandemic, be on your way), but I'm kind of excited about this idea. Operation Revamp has taken over the brain. Not exactly shopping my own closet, but it's a goal - it just has a wide target.

(We'll see if I actually stay motivated to do it.)


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Joule said:


> @More bags, your red Gucci is really beautiful. That's going to be fun to wear! I hope to see mod shots.
> 
> @Cookiefiend, what a fantastic yellow! Also, you're making me hungry with your food pictures.
> 
> I'm so impressed by everyone on this thread. You take on these monthly challenges and stick to them. You even remember lyrics to songs while doing it! That's multitasking, and I'm a little envious. Wow.
> 
> In my corner, another Great Purge is coming on. I can feel it. A purse purge urge. A pursge. It would be a long, drawn-out process, but I have this odd compulsion to let go of most of my bags and start from square one and a half.
> 
> I think it's misdirected energy from having to cancel our fall travel plans (again! And I was so looking forward to it. Pandemic, be on your way), but I'm kind of excited about this idea. Operation Revamp has taken over the brain. Not exactly shopping my own closet, but it's a goal - it just has a wide target.
> 
> (We'll see if I actually stay motivated to do it.)


Go luck! I love purging and starting fresh.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> This is soooo beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you @momasaurus 


dcooney4 said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thanks @dcooney4 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I. Love. This. Bag!!!!!!


Thank you @BowieFan1971 


Cookiefiend said:


> ooooo - congratulations! I hope you’ll do a Tell All for us!


Thanks Dear Cookie. 


essiedub said:


> Ah travel..what is that? Where did you go? I could really use a getaway but delta (ugh) and miraculously, we’ve been spared the sweltering heat the rest of the world seems to be experiencing. I’m not complaining and am thrilled to see your new bag!  Really nice! That adjustable strap with the snaps are great...so neat and tidy. I await your bag spill and modeling shots!


Thanks for your sweet words @essiedub. It was a car trip, 5 hours NE for my older son’s baseball tournament. Then we had a week long family vacation, 8 hour drive in the SW (opposite direction), the DH and older DS did some fishing, younger DS and I explored historical and nature attractions, we spent time in the pool, I got some reading in, and we walked or hiked twice a day. It was great to be outdoors (although with some smoke from forest fires). We enjoyed some delicious meals, too. By the time we got home (3 hour drive), it would have been about 1680 km or 1044 miles, just from city to town to town.


Joule said:


> @More bags, your red Gucci is really beautiful. That's going to be fun to wear! I hope to see mod shots.
> 
> @Cookiefiend, what a fantastic yellow! Also, you're making me hungry with your food pictures.
> 
> I'm so impressed by everyone on this thread. You take on these monthly challenges and stick to them. You even remember lyrics to songs while doing it! That's multitasking, and I'm a little envious. Wow.
> 
> In my corner, another Great Purge is coming on. I can feel it. A purse purge urge. A pursge. It would be a long, drawn-out process, but I have this odd compulsion to let go of most of my bags and start from square one and a half.
> 
> I think it's misdirected energy from having to cancel our fall travel plans (again! And I was so looking forward to it. Pandemic, be on your way), but I'm kind of excited about this idea. Operation Revamp has taken over the brain. Not exactly shopping my own closet, but it's a goal - it just has a wide target.
> 
> (We'll see if I actually stay motivated to do it.)


Thanks @Joule! Sorry to hear your travel plans were cancelled. Best wishes on your Revamp, please share your thought process, as I enjoy hearing how people approach building/designing/maintaining their bag wardrobe.


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> This lemony cutie came home with me yesterday - it’s my own spot of sunshine!
> (the color is called Sunshine too!)
> View attachment 5164248


Oh wow this is lovely!!  Just took a peek here, happy to see sunshine!!!


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> We just got home from travelling - yay travel! I bought a red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag. The last bag I purchased was in September 2019, 23 months ago. It is a gorgeous shade of red and it has an adjustable strap. Sharing the eye candy , the first picture is more reflective of the colour.
> View attachment 5164941
> View attachment 5164942


What a beauty!!  And I surely envy the travel!


----------



## baghabitz34

This doesn’t fit any challenges, but I did shop my closet. Used this Aspinal of London bag when I took my cousin out to celebrate her birthday this weekend. It is such a pretty bag & so functional. Holds everything I want/ need but still small enough to take to dinner.


----------



## essiedub

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5166217
> 
> This doesn’t fit any challenges, but I did shop my closet. Used this Aspinal of London bag when I took my cousin out to celebrate her birthday this weekend. It is such a pretty bag & so functional. Holds everything I want/ need but still small enough to take to dinner.


We don't see many of these other brands ..so thanks for posting. I like interesting raindrop (or is it an arabesque) pattern on the quilting. Will you show us the interior?  I also like the peacock earrings in your avatar; are they turquoise?  So nifty!


----------



## Jereni

Hi all - back again from a few week hiatus from the forum, just got caught up from the early July posts.

My July stats are uninteresting - 0 in/out for both bags and SLGs. I have a bag listed and will probably list a few more before the end of the month. Definitely am beginning to have the urge for a new fall bag but we’ll see what gets released.

Like others, we took a long vacation and only just got back… it was two weeks to Hawaii and it was honestly pretty awful. August is a terrible time of year to go there IMO, but it was a family trip so there wasn’t much choice. We actually changed our flight and came back a day early.



More bags said:


> *August Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> 
> *Back to School Challenge* - wear your backpack or lunchbox style bags 2 times this month. Courtesy of @JenJBS
> *August 3 is National Watermelon Day* - wear any juicy, fruity coloured bags 2 times this month.
> *Wear those summer bags* - wear any summer, straw, beach, holiday, etc. bags 2 times this month.
> *Non purse challenge*: call a friend you haven’t talked to recently and check-in/connect.



Great challenge ideas!
- I don’t have a lunchbox bag per se but I’ll wear my next closest thing.
- Juicy colors, I have a few that should fit the bill and this is a color area where I’ve been TRYING to find something new lately. I’ve decided I have enough neutral bags - no more blacks, browns, taupes, etc for me for awhile. Just bright and rich fun colors, or bags with a pattern.
- Summer bags: this one is already done. I brought 3 different summery bags to Hawaii and wore them nonstop. Officially ready for fall now.

And while on the first part of our trip in CA, I called up a friend who lives in the region and we met for lunch, so I am going to call that challenge done too!


----------



## dcooney4

I let another bag go. Wore it to a dinner and realized it just didn't work well for me. Decided to take a hit on it rather than having it sit in my closet for a few more years.


----------



## baghabitz34

essiedub said:


> We don't see many of these other brands ..so thanks for posting. I like interesting raindrop (or is it an arabesque) pattern on the quilting. Will you show us the interior?  I also like the peacock earrings in your avatar; are they turquoise?  So nifty!





The interior is a red textile material. The center zipped compartment is attached to the bottom of the bag.


It also has a leather & metal shoulder strap, similar to Chanel.


The peacock in my avatar is actually a bag charm. I bought both of these from Amazon.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5168413
> 
> The interior is a red textile material. The center zipped compartment is attached to the bottom of the bag.
> View attachment 5168414
> 
> It also has a leather & metal shoulder strap, similar to Chanel.
> View attachment 5168416
> 
> The peacock in my avatar is actually a bag charm. I bought both of these from Amazon.


I finally saw Chanels in person today…went into a boutique for the hell of it. Nice bags, but IMO nothing extraordinary in my eyes and certainly not deserving of the price tag. I like yours much better than the classic flap and more than the 2.55 (the only one I would buy) when you factor price. Yours looks every bit as luxurious and elegant for 1/10 of the price!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Went browsing today and stopped in boutiques I had never been in before. Chanel, LV, Dior…the only bag I saw that made me say WOW was this bag I saw at Saks from The Row. I am not a hobo girl, or a light colored bag girl either, but this bag is stunning in the flesh. As clean, modern and sexy as any Italian bag. The leather is every bit as gorgeous and tactile as Hermes Clemence for a WHOLE lot less…I was really impressed! Their styles are so basic, but the execution is on point.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Went browsing today and stopped in boutiques I had never been in before. Chanel, LV, Dior…the only bag I saw that made me say WOW was this bag I saw at Saks from The Row. I am not a hobo girl, or a light colored bag girl either, but this bag is stunning in the flesh. As clean, modern and sexy as any Italian bag. The leather is every bit as gorgeous and tactile as Hermes Clemence for a WHOLE lot less…I was really impressed! Their styles are so basic, but the execution is on point.



I love The Row leather! Right up there with BV. And the craftsmanship is high quality.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> We just got home from travelling - yay travel! I bought a red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag. The last bag I purchased was in September 2019, 23 months ago. It is a gorgeous shade of red and it has an adjustable strap. Sharing the eye candy , the first picture is more reflective of the colour.
> View attachment 5164941
> View attachment 5164942


Gah! This is beyond gorgeous! So glad you were able to travel (yay travel, indeed!) and what an amazing bag to bring home from your adventure. Wear in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

Joule said:


> @More bags, your red Gucci is really beautiful. That's going to be fun to wear! I hope to see mod shots.
> 
> @Cookiefiend, what a fantastic yellow! Also, you're making me hungry with your food pictures.
> 
> I'm so impressed by everyone on this thread. You take on these monthly challenges and stick to them. You even remember lyrics to songs while doing it! That's multitasking, and I'm a little envious. Wow.
> 
> *In my corner, another Great Purge is coming on*. I can feel it. A purse purge urge. A pursge. It would be a long, drawn-out process, but I have this odd compulsion to let go of most of my bags and start from square one and a half.
> 
> I think it's misdirected energy from having to cancel our fall travel plans (again! And I was so looking forward to it. Pandemic, be on your way), but I'm kind of excited about this idea. Operation Revamp has taken over the brain. Not exactly shopping my own closet, but it's a goal - it just has a wide target.
> 
> (We'll see if I actually stay motivated to do it.)


Excited to hear about your Operation Revamp pursge. Is it only handbags, or is it other parts of your wardrobe? Just think how fulfilled you'll feel with all that empty space in your closet.

And then do you plan to fill that space back up again, with new shopping goals?


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> I love The Row leather! Right up there with BV. And the craftsmanship is high quality.


Having never seen The Row in person, I did not expect to be that impressed. It literally stopped me in my tracks as I was walking by…there was no signage so I did not know who made it until I had picked up the bag to look at it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Joule

ElainePG said:


> Excited to hear about your Operation Revamp pursge. Is it only handbags, or is it other parts of your wardrobe? Just think how fulfilled you'll feel with all that empty space in your closet.
> 
> And then do you plan to fill that space back up again, with new shopping goals?


I also let go of about half of my jewelry. It's amazing. I love this.

There was just too much for me. Nothing was really getting used. I had close to twenty bags, including seven Bottega Venetas (which I used to love, but the magic was gone for me after Daniel Lee took over). I just needed an overhaul. 

I am now down to seven and am contemplating saying goodbye to two more. (I probably will, because I am drunk on the power of downsizing.) While there are plans to rebuild my bag collection to a degree, I hope - *I hope *- I can keep it under a dozen. I would prefer it stay well under a dozen. We'll see. 

It'll take time to feel my way out of the little corner I've been occupying for so long, but I'm excited.


----------



## ElainePG

Joule said:


> I also let go of about half of my jewelry. It's amazing. I love this.
> 
> There was just too much for me. Nothing was really getting used. I had close to twenty bags, including seven Bottega Venetas (which I used to love, but the magic was gone for me after Daniel Lee took over). I just needed an overhaul.
> 
> I am now down to seven and am contemplating saying goodbye to two more. (I probably will, because I am drunk on the power of downsizing.) While there are plans to rebuild my bag collection to a degree, I hope - *I hope *- I can keep it under a dozen. I would prefer it stay well under a dozen. We'll see.
> 
> It'll take time to feel my way out of the little corner I've been occupying for so long, but I'm excited.


Good for you!!!

I've found for myself that sometimes it's more powerful to let go than to acquire. Seems as though that's the mindset you're in right now. I wish you all the best with it!

I think the key is "it was all too much…" and "… nothing was getting used." That's the point when possessions become a psychic weight. How great that you recognized it and took action! 

I believe many of us on this thread have done a bunch of clearing out this bast 18 months; if not handbags, then clothing and other household items. In my case, I found that once I got started on my kitchen, it was difficult for me to stop!


----------



## Joule

@ElainePG, exactly. Exactly.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Gah! This is beyond gorgeous! So glad you were able to travel (yay travel, indeed!) and what an amazing bag to bring home from your adventure. Wear in good health!


Thanks Elaine!


----------



## baghabitz34

Instead of A Tale of Two Cities, I’ll share A Tale of Two Handbags

It was the best of bags…


Bought this bag from the Mirta site. It’s gorgeous, the leather feels nice, it has feet & a shoulder strap. I was very pleasantly surprised & look forward to using it.

It was the worst of bags…


I’ve always heard good things about Tod’s bags & wanted to try one. This one was very disappointing. Hard to tell in the picture, but it definitely is like an orange-brown. It’s way too big, felt like luggage. And the leather did not feel nice. Already made arrangements to send it back on Monday.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> What a beauty!!  And I surely envy the travel!


Thanks dear msd!


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Hi all - back again from a few week hiatus from the forum, just got caught up from the early July posts.
> 
> My July stats are uninteresting - 0 in/out for both bags and SLGs. I have a bag listed and will probably list a few more before the end of the month. Definitely am beginning to have the urge for a new fall bag but we’ll see what gets released.
> 
> Like others, we took a long vacation and only just got back… it was two weeks to Hawaii and it was honestly pretty awful. August is a terrible time of year to go there IMO, but it was a family trip so there wasn’t much choice. We actually changed our flight and came back a day early.
> 
> 
> 
> Great challenge ideas!
> - I don’t have a lunchbox bag per se but I’ll wear my next closest thing.
> - Juicy colors, I have a few that should fit the bill and this is a color area where I’ve been TRYING to find something new lately. I’ve decided I have enough neutral bags - no more blacks, browns, taupes, etc for me for awhile. Just bright and rich fun colors, or bags with a pattern.
> - Summer bags: this one is already done. I brought 3 different summery bags to Hawaii and wore them nonstop. Officially ready for fall now.
> 
> And while on the first part of our trip in CA, I called up a friend who lives in the region and we met for lunch, so I am going to call that challenge done too!


I’m sorry to hear your Hawaii trip was disappointing. That’s great you connected wih your CA friend. Your comments about colourful bags resonated with me. I have lots of neutral bags and a few red and burgundy bags. For the last bag I purchased, I was deciding between brown and red, subtle or not subtle. After all of this time languishing during Covid, I wanted to move forward with something fun, vibrant, and …RED. 


dcooney4 said:


> I let another bag go. Wore it to a dinner and realized it just didn't work well for me. Decided to take a hit on it rather than having it sit in my closet for a few more years.


I admire your persistence in eliminating what doesn’t work for you dc!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My pink juicy color  bag today. It's like a strawberry smoothie color.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Duplicate


----------



## BowieFan1971

Summer bag out for dinner…


----------



## americandreaming

baghabitz34 said:


> It was the worst of bags…
> View attachment 5170951
> 
> I’ve always heard good things about Tod’s bags & wanted to try one. This one was very disappointing. Hard to tell in the picture, but it definitely is like an orange-brown. It’s way too big, felt like luggage. And the leather did not feel nice. Already made arrangements to send it back on Monday.


Looks like plastic!


----------



## americandreaming

More bags said:


> *August Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> 
> *Back to School Challenge* - wear your backpack or lunchbox style bags 2 times this month. Courtesy of @JenJBS
> *August 3 is National Watermelon Day* - wear any juicy, fruity coloured bags 2 times this month.
> *Wear those summer bags* - wear any summer, straw, beach, holiday, etc. bags 2 times this month.
> *Non purse challenge*: call a friend you haven’t talked to recently and check-in/connect.


I wore my backpack this month to take my laptop to the library to study and I plan to carry my red bag to dinner and drinks for the first time for juicy/fruity challenge.  I had planned to carry my mango Cooper for the first time but it's a bit big to carry to dinner and I can't bear to as it's in such mint condition.  As for summer, I think I'll carry either, both for the first time, my toffee ergo pocket zip 9033 or my toffee ergo flap 9034 for my long food and drinks day out but I can't decide which, lol!


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> After all of this time languishing during Covid, I wanted to move forward with something fun, vibrant, and …RED.



Oh nice! Have you shared this bag on the thread? I must have missed it… would love to see!


Today I carried the closest thing I have to a lunchbox bag, which is my box- style bag from Proenza Schouler.




There is a lunchbox style I want from Coach but the color I want doesn’t seem to be showing up in the U.S. Saw it on the Singapore site:


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Oh nice! Have you shared this bag on the thread? I must have missed it… would love to see!
> 
> 
> Today I carried the closest thing I have to a lunchbox bag, which is my box- style bag from Proenza Schouler.
> 
> View attachment 5172330
> 
> 
> There is a lunchbox style I want from Coach but the color I want doesn’t seem to be showing up in the U.S. Saw it on the Singapore site:
> 
> View attachment 5172331


Lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Summer bag out for dinner…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172093


This goes with every summer colored outfit. Perfect!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Oh nice! Have you shared this bag on the thread? I must have missed it… would love to see!
> 
> 
> Today I carried the closest thing I have to a lunchbox bag, which is my box- style bag from Proenza Schouler.
> 
> View attachment 5172330
> 
> 
> There is a lunchbox style I want from Coach but the color I want doesn’t seem to be showing up in the U.S. Saw it on the Singapore site:
> 
> View attachment 5172331


That red bag is amazing!!!


----------



## dcooney4

I let three bags go this month but I picked up two on a micro vacation. 
The first one has a leather strap and is a beautiful teal leather. The second came with two straps though I will probably never use the chain one. The leather on it is quite nice too. Never saw either of these brands before and my friend said I should get both. She said if I get tired of them she gets first dibs. Lol


----------



## amberquamme

Jereni said:


> That’s the Tory Burch Lee Radziwell double bag.


Hi there! Me again  we were just over there talking about the coach studio bag. Apparently we have the exact same taste because I just bought this bag in a different color. I was searching TPF for other people who may have it in hopes someone can point me to an organizer that fits well in there? It's a large bag for me and I'm worried about it just becoming a hot mess inside. Thanks!


----------



## Jereni

amberquamme said:


> Hi there! Me again  we were just over there talking about the coach studio bag. Apparently we have the exact same taste because I just bought this bag in a different color. I was searching TPF for other people who may have it in hopes someone can point me to an organizer that fits well in there? It's a large bag for me and I'm worried about it just becoming a hot mess inside. Thanks!



Hey again! Glad to see someone else lovin on the LR double bag, I feel like it is under appreciated.

I actually don’t use an organizer in it tho, so I’m useless in this case. For me the compartments it has provided enough organization… Let us know if you find something you like tho!


----------



## dcooney4

The color on the second bag is a soft light blue. It reads almost grey on my phone which it is not.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I let three bags go this month but I picked up two on a micro vacation.
> The first one has a leather strap and is a beautiful teal leather. The second came with two straps though I will probably never use the chain one. The leather on it is quite nice too. Never saw either of these brands before and my friend said I should get both. She said if I get tired of them she gets first dibs. Lol
> 
> View attachment 5172691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172693


Love! What brands are they?


----------



## dcooney4

Teal is the first dust cover 
And the light blue is the other. I have not researched them.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I let three bags go this month but I picked up two on a micro vacation.
> The first one has a leather strap and is a beautiful teal leather. The second came with two straps though I will probably never use the chain one. The leather on it is quite nice too. Never saw either of these brands before and my friend said I should get both. She said if I get tired of them she gets first dibs. Lol
> 
> View attachment 5172691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172693


I like both of these!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I like both of these!


Thank you! Can’t wait for the storm to go away so I can give them a try.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! Can’t wait for the storm to go away so I can give them a try.


Are you in the path of the hurricane?


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Are you in the path of the hurricane?


Not to bad here. We have non stop rain ,but we have power so I am happy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Juicy  yellow in the morning


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sunshine mama said:


> Juicy  yellow in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173446


Well - this is a sunnyshiny cutie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cookiefiend said:


> Well - this is a sunnyshiny cutie!


Yes! Definitely!


----------



## amberquamme

Jereni said:


> Hey again! Glad to see someone else lovin on the LR double bag, I feel like it is under appreciated.
> 
> I actually don’t use an organizer in it tho, so I’m useless in this case. For me the compartments it has provided enough organization… Let us know if you find something you like tho!


Thank you! I will. What an amazing bag this is, the feel of the floppy leather makes me so happy! Here's my beauty


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## sherrylynn

Sunshine mama said:


> Juicy  yellow in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173446


Love the pearl strap!


----------



## Jereni

amberquamme said:


> Thank you! I will. What an amazing bag this is, the feel of the floppy leather makes me so happy! Here's my beauty



Omg gorgeous!!! I love this color combo. Is it the biggest size?


----------



## amberquamme

Jereni said:


> Omg gorgeous!!! I love this color combo. Is it the biggest size?


Yep! It's so large I love how much it can fit!  Is yours the biggest size too?


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Oh nice! Have you shared this bag on the thread? I must have missed it… would love to see!
> 
> 
> Today I carried the closest thing I have to a lunchbox bag, which is my box- style bag from Proenza Schouler.
> 
> View attachment 5172330
> 
> 
> There is a lunchbox style I want from Coach but the color I want doesn’t seem to be showing up in the U.S. Saw it on the Singapore site:
> 
> View attachment 5172331



Fabulous Proenza Schouler!
My red bag is here,https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-any-one-else.1038094/page-555#post-34698181


----------



## BowieFan1971

Summer casual personified…


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Summer casual personified…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174390


Pretty color and light weight , equals prefect summer bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lunchbox style bag today.


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> Fabulous Proenza Schouler!
> My red bag is here,https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-any-one-else.1038094/page-555#post-34698181



Ah gorgeous! I remember this now.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> My project denim bag sold at the consignment shop. I had to laugh as made 7 dollars on it. I just wanted to try and rescue a bag but didn't really want it for me. So happy someone is going to give it love.



Congratulations! 
Two bags I recently bought at flea markets sold on quickly, too. On each I made fabulous 12 Euro profit...  well, better than nothing. I had the fun of buying bags and did not get stuck with them as honestly I did not have any use for them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

It´s nice to be back here, see everybody´s gorgeous bags and read your posts!
I don´t have much to tell.... no holidays, no big sales, no new aquisitions (except for a few insignificant flea market purchases of which 2 left me right away, again.)
The bags I´ve been frequently using have been the same for a while: Dior New Lock- either mustard patent or black lambskin and on very few occasions the purple Fendi Spy. (Is there any organizer to help with the black hole?)

Even though I´ve been spending hours with my eyes glued to the screen browsing the preloved market no bag seems to catch my interest. Most I see simply aren´t interesting, others I find nice, but not desirable for myself and the few I really like are out of my price league. (A Lady Dior would be lovely to own...)


----------



## Jereni

amberquamme said:


> Yep! It's so large I love how much it can fit!  Is yours the biggest size too?



Mine is the middle size but I do feel like it holds a lot also.



cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s nice to be back here, see everybody´s gorgeous bags and read your posts!
> I don´t have much to tell.... no holidays, no big sales, no new aquisitions (except for a few insignificant flea market purchases of which 2 left me right away, again.)
> The bags I´ve been frequently using have been the same for a while: Dior New Lock- either mustard patent or black lambskin and on very few occasions the purple Fendi Spy. (Is there any organizer to help with the black hole?)
> 
> Even though I´ve been spending hours with my eyes glued to the screen browsing the preloved market no bag seems to catch my interest. Most I see simply aren´t interesting, others I find nice, but not desirable for myself and the few I really like are out of my price league. (A Lady Dior would be lovely to own...)



I’m in the same boat. For whatever reason, I’m really in the mood for a new bag but I am so bored by everything. Although I’ve been looking more at mid-range new fall bags, but so far I feel like there’s nothing exciting coming out.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> few I really like are out of my price league. (A Lady Dior would be lovely to own...)



it seems like the price of size medium Lady diors is quite good and there are now bargains for size large. This one below is one example. I think it’s basically the same price as several vintage shoulder ones combined



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-patent-cannage-medium-lady-dior-red-818454
		




Jereni said:


> I’m in the same boat. For whatever reason, I’m really in the mood for a new bag but I am so bored by everything. Although I’ve been looking more at mid-range new fall bags, but so far I feel like there’s nothing exciting coming out.


IMO only, it’s easier to find fun and interesting bags at the lower end or at the higher end. Mid range is hard, I think bc mid range tries to be the safe choice; popular with the biggest bag buying demographic, which I assume was professional women in their 30’s?

It’s why I like sticking to tried and true. Though another TPFer persuaded me to try a mini Loewe puzzle and and I really like it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> it seems like the price of size medium Lady diors is quite good and there are now bargains for size large. This one below is one example. I think it’s basically the same price as several vintage shoulder ones combined
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-patent-cannage-medium-lady-dior-red-818454


Thank you @880 ! The listing you picked for me- btw I adore the colour!!!!!- is at the price level I´ve been gasping about for a while... a bit high for me. 
Still a classic bag like the Lady Dior should certainly be worth it. (To justify such an "investment" though....)

Personally I´d opt for a larger size- not the super big shopper like size, though- and stay away from patent. My mustard New Lock is patent and always a little sticky.

So far I only spotted one to make my heart sing and it is medium, highly delicate and out of my range... keep looking and hope for a bargain miracle...


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you @880 ! The listing you picked for me- btw I adore the colour!!!!!- is at the price level I´ve been gasping about for a while... a bit high for me.
> Still a classic bag like the Lady Dior should certainly be worth it. (To justify such an "investment" though....)
> 
> Personally I´d opt for a larger size- not the super big shopper like size, though- and stay away from patent. My mustard New Lock is patent and always a little sticky.
> 
> So far I only spotted one to make my heart sing and it is medium, highly delicate and out of my range... keep looking and hope for a bargain miracle...
> 
> View attachment 5175941


IMO the longer the trend is towards small, mini, and nano, the better the future reseller prices will be for medium, large and xlarge. I don’t mind age and wear on the hw, or the leather, though, like you, I probably wouldn’t spend for patent. I  think there will be plenty of deals in the next few years. The older lady diors, like this one, have zippered tops, not flaps which may be viewed as. Less desirable (not sure why). Part of me wonders what patent would be like, stripped of its finish, and I might be tempted to try a small damaged patent piece (non designer ) to experiment. Bc there are a lot of extremely distressed bags at a more reasonable price range. 

In line with shopping my closet, I’ve been trying to eat more veggies, intermittent fast (doctor supervised) and walking and doing the TRX.  I’m now able to zip up a YSL skirt I bought (beige poplin, first pic)  in the late 1990s  I also have a pair of chanel patent leather front, suede back, black pants that have survived twenty years, but this year became a bit sticky in the closet. I googled how to deal with that, and there are different solutions from vinegar, vaseline, olive oil, etc etc. maybe one of those would work for your mustard bag? As for my chanel pants, I asked my dry cleaner to experiment with it (he does a lot of stuff for me and will test out a tiny corner first)

re Summer bags, I have a new H Della cavalleria in craie and a loewe mini puzzle, the latter a deal on fashionphille (light bags are really new to me) oddly, they seem to be relatively stree free where dirt is concerned. First pic YSL skirt and brunello top, both vintage from my own closet late 1990s, early 2000s; an old midnight blue satin p, sequined hem Derek lam top and white shirt that I haven’t been able to fit into for years with Dior palm skirt and moncler shorts; the  new off white mini bags; and a chanel calf hair skirt from 2001 (Forgot if I posted that mini here. I used to wear it on my hips, now it’s at the waist, but it fits with an old H Victoria 35). Dior belt is a NWT (60% off retail) from Yoogis closet. Finally, I don’t think a medium is too big for someone short, but I’m medium build (second to last pic is my only lady Dior, size medium)


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> IMO the longer the trend is towards small, mini, and nano, the better the future reseller prices will be for medium, large and xlarge. I don’t mind age and wear on the hw, or the leather, though, like you, I probably wouldn’t spend for patent. I  think there will be plenty of deals in the next few years.
> 
> In line with shopping my closet, I’ve been trying to eat more veggies, intermittent fast (doctor supervised) and walking and doing the TRX.  I’m now able to zip up a YSL skirt I bought (beige poplin, first pic)  in the late 1990s  I also have a pair of chanel patent leather front, suede back, black pants that have survived twenty years, but this year became a bit sticky in the closet. I googled how to deal with that, and there are different solutions from vinegar, vaseline, olive oil, etc etc. maybe one of those would work for your mustard bag? As for my chanel pants, I asked my dry cleaner to experiment with it (he does a lot of stuff for me and will test out a tiny corner first)
> 
> re Summer bags, I have a new H Della cavalleria in craie and a loewe mini puzzle, the latter a deal on fashionphille (light bags are really new to me) oddly, they seem to be relatively stree free where dirt is concerned. First pic YSL skirt and brunello top, both vintage from my own closet late 1990s, early 2000s; an old midnight blue satin p, sequined hem Derek lam top and white shirt that I haven’t been able to fit into for years with Dior palm skirt and moncler shorts; the  new off white mini bags; and a chanel calf hair skirt from 2001 (Forgot if I posted that mini here. I used to wear it on my hips, now it’s at the waist, but it fits with an old H Victoria 35). Dior belt is a NWT (60% off retail) from Yoogis closet. Finally, I don’t think a medium is too big for someone short, but I’m medium build (second to last pic is my only lady Dior, size medium)
> 
> View attachment 5175997
> View attachment 5176001
> View attachment 5176002
> View attachment 5176003
> View attachment 5176013
> View attachment 5176018
> View attachment 5176017


I love the button down and shorts pic!!! And that off the shoulder top is gorgeous. The H DC is really nice…simple but distinctive.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day, a pink lemonade bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day, a pink lemonade bag.
> View attachment 5176031



So pretty! I LoVe that strap with it!


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the button down and shorts pic!!! And that off the shoulder top is gorgeous. The H DC is really nice…simple but distinctive.


Thank you so much for your kind words @BowieFan1971! I hope you are feeling better! Hugs


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> IMO the longer the trend is towards small, mini, and nano, the better the future reseller prices will be for medium, large and xlarge. I don’t mind age and wear on the hw, or the leather, though, like you, I probably wouldn’t spend for patent. I  think there will be plenty of deals in the next few years. The older lady diors, like this one, have zippered tops, not flaps which may be viewed as. Less desirable (not sure why). Part of me wonders what patent would be like, stripped of its finish, and I might be tempted to try a small damaged patent piece (non designer ) to experiment. Bc there are a lot of extremely distressed bags at a more reasonable price range.
> 
> In line with shopping my closet, I’ve been trying to eat more veggies, intermittent fast (doctor supervised) and walking and doing the TRX.  I’m now able to zip up a YSL skirt I bought (beige poplin, first pic)  in the late 1990s  I also have a pair of chanel patent leather front, suede back, black pants that have survived twenty years, but this year became a bit sticky in the closet. I googled how to deal with that, and there are different solutions from vinegar, vaseline, olive oil, etc etc. maybe one of those would work for your mustard bag? As for my chanel pants, I asked my dry cleaner to experiment with it (he does a lot of stuff for me and will test out a tiny corner first)
> 
> re Summer bags, I have a new H Della cavalleria in craie and a loewe mini puzzle, the latter a deal on fashionphille (light bags are really new to me) oddly, they seem to be relatively stree free where dirt is concerned. First pic YSL skirt and brunello top, both vintage from my own closet late 1990s, early 2000s; an old midnight blue satin p, sequined hem Derek lam top and white shirt that I haven’t been able to fit into for years with Dior palm skirt and moncler shorts; the  new off white mini bags; and a chanel calf hair skirt from 2001 (Forgot if I posted that mini here. I used to wear it on my hips, now it’s at the waist, but it fits with an old H Victoria 35). Dior belt is a NWT (60% off retail) from Yoogis closet. Finally, I don’t think a medium is too big for someone short, but I’m medium build (second to last pic is my only lady Dior, size medium)
> 
> View attachment 5175997
> View attachment 5176001
> View attachment 5176002
> View attachment 5176003
> View attachment 5176013
> View attachment 5176018
> View attachment 5176017


You look fabulous! Congratulations on your new additions and your rediscovered skirt!


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> IMO the longer the trend is towards small, mini, and nano, the better the future reseller prices will be for medium, large and xlarge. I don’t mind age and wear on the hw, or the leather, though, like you, I probably wouldn’t spend for patent. I  think there will be plenty of deals in the next few years. The older lady diors, like this one, have zippered tops, not flaps which may be viewed as. Less desirable (not sure why). Part of me wonders what patent would be like, stripped of its finish, and I might be tempted to try a small damaged patent piece (non designer ) to experiment. Bc there are a lot of extremely distressed bags at a more reasonable price range.
> 
> In line with shopping my closet, I’ve been trying to eat more veggies, intermittent fast (doctor supervised) and walking and doing the TRX.  I’m now able to zip up a YSL skirt I bought (beige poplin, first pic)  in the late 1990s  I also have a pair of chanel patent leather front, suede back, black pants that have survived twenty years, but this year became a bit sticky in the closet. I googled how to deal with that, and there are different solutions from vinegar, vaseline, olive oil, etc etc. maybe one of those would work for your mustard bag? As for my chanel pants, I asked my dry cleaner to experiment with it (he does a lot of stuff for me and will test out a tiny corner first)
> 
> re Summer bags, I have a new H Della cavalleria in craie and a loewe mini puzzle, the latter a deal on fashionphille (light bags are really new to me) oddly, they seem to be relatively stree free where dirt is concerned. First pic YSL skirt and brunello top, both vintage from my own closet late 1990s, early 2000s; an old midnight blue satin p, sequined hem Derek lam top and white shirt that I haven’t been able to fit into for years with Dior palm skirt and moncler shorts; the  new off white mini bags; and a chanel calf hair skirt from 2001 (Forgot if I posted that mini here. I used to wear it on my hips, now it’s at the waist, but it fits with an old H Victoria 35). Dior belt is a NWT (60% off retail) from Yoogis closet. Finally, I don’t think a medium is too big for someone short, but I’m medium build (second to last pic is my only lady Dior, size medium)
> 
> View attachment 5175997
> View attachment 5176001
> View attachment 5176002
> View attachment 5176003
> View attachment 5176013
> View attachment 5176018
> View attachment 5176017


I love the shorts with the long sleeve blouse. It really works. I never would have thought of that combo ,but I love it.


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day, a pink lemonade bag.
> View attachment 5176031


Love love the colors in this.


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> IMO the longer the trend is towards small, mini, and nano, the better the future reseller prices will be for medium, large and xlarge. I don’t mind age and wear on the hw, or the leather, though, like you, I probably wouldn’t spend for patent. I  think there will be plenty of deals in the next few years. The older lady diors, like this one, have zippered tops, not flaps which may be viewed as. Less desirable (not sure why). Part of me wonders what patent would be like, stripped of its finish, and I might be tempted to try a small damaged patent piece (non designer ) to experiment. Bc there are a lot of extremely distressed bags at a more reasonable price range.
> 
> In line with shopping my closet, I’ve been trying to eat more veggies, intermittent fast (doctor supervised) and walking and doing the TRX.  I’m now able to zip up a YSL skirt I bought (beige poplin, first pic)  in the late 1990s  I also have a pair of chanel patent leather front, suede back, black pants that have survived twenty years, but this year became a bit sticky in the closet. I googled how to deal with that, and there are different solutions from vinegar, vaseline, olive oil, etc etc. maybe one of those would work for your mustard bag? As for my chanel pants, I asked my dry cleaner to experiment with it (he does a lot of stuff for me and will test out a tiny corner first)
> 
> re Summer bags, I have a new H Della cavalleria in craie and a loewe mini puzzle, the latter a deal on fashionphille (light bags are really new to me) oddly, they seem to be relatively stree free where dirt is concerned. First pic YSL skirt and brunello top, both vintage from my own closet late 1990s, early 2000s; an old midnight blue satin p, sequined hem Derek lam top and white shirt that I haven’t been able to fit into for years with Dior palm skirt and moncler shorts; the  new off white mini bags; and a chanel calf hair skirt from 2001 (Forgot if I posted that mini here. I used to wear it on my hips, now it’s at the waist, but it fits with an old H Victoria 35). Dior belt is a NWT (60% off retail) from Yoogis closet. Finally, I don’t think a medium is too big for someone short, but I’m medium build (second to last pic is my only lady Dior, size medium)
> 
> View attachment 5175997
> View attachment 5176001
> View attachment 5176002
> View attachment 5176003
> View attachment 5176013
> View attachment 5176018
> View attachment 5176017


Simply fabulous!
The 3rd pic is my fave, and the CD tote looks sooo good with that outfit!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dcooney4 said:


> Love love the colors in this.


Thank you! They're my absolute favorite colors. I want to buy everything in this combo.


----------



## 880

Sunshine mama said:


> Simply fabulous!
> The 3rd pic is my fave, and the CD tote looks sooo good with that outfit!


Thank you so much for your kind words @Sunshine mama, @dcooney4, and @More bags ! A huge part of the diet incentive has been to shop my closet!    Hugs


----------



## More bags

Hi everyone! I’m inviting your suggestions for September Challenges. Let me know the ideas you’d like to see.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Hi everyone! I’m inviting your suggestions for September Challenges. Let me know the ideas you’d like to see.


How about decorate or undecorate your bag. Add a scarf, change a strap , put on a charm, remove excess charms or tags it came with , or even paint on one.


----------



## doni

880 said:


> IMO the longer the trend is towards small, mini, and nano, the better the future reseller prices will be for medium, large and xlarge. I don’t mind age and wear on the hw, or the leather, though, like you, I probably wouldn’t spend for patent. I  think there will be plenty of deals in the next few years. The older lady diors, like this one, have zippered tops, not flaps which may be viewed as. Less desirable (not sure why). Part of me wonders what patent would be like, stripped of its finish, and I might be tempted to try a small damaged patent piece (non designer ) to experiment. Bc there are a lot of extremely distressed bags at a more reasonable price range.
> 
> In line with shopping my closet, I’ve been trying to eat more veggies, intermittent fast (doctor supervised) and walking and doing the TRX.  I’m now able to zip up a YSL skirt I bought (beige poplin, first pic)  in the late 1990s  I also have a pair of chanel patent leather front, suede back, black pants that have survived twenty years, but this year became a bit sticky in the closet. I googled how to deal with that, and there are different solutions from vinegar, vaseline, olive oil, etc etc. maybe one of those would work for your mustard bag? As for my chanel pants, I asked my dry cleaner to experiment with it (he does a lot of stuff for me and will test out a tiny corner first)
> 
> re Summer bags, I have a new H Della cavalleria in craie and a loewe mini puzzle, the latter a deal on fashionphille (light bags are really new to me) oddly, they seem to be relatively stree free where dirt is concerned. First pic YSL skirt and brunello top, both vintage from my own closet late 1990s, early 2000s; an old midnight blue satin p, sequined hem Derek lam top and white shirt that I haven’t been able to fit into for years with Dior palm skirt and moncler shorts; the  new off white mini bags; and a chanel calf hair skirt from 2001 (Forgot if I posted that mini here. I used to wear it on my hips, now it’s at the waist, but it fits with an old H Victoria 35). Dior belt is a NWT (60% off retail) from Yoogis closet. Finally, I don’t think a medium is too big for someone short, but I’m medium build (second to last pic is my only lady Dior, size medium)
> 
> View attachment 5175997
> View attachment 5176001
> View attachment 5176002
> View attachment 5176003
> View attachment 5176013
> View attachment 5176018
> View attachment 5176017



Gorg. I am taking note for when I go back to my usual I need a white bag situation come next Summer.

This I got a white BV jodie bag but don’t think it is really working for me and not impressed by the quality. I am always getting it wrong with white bags. Maybe I don‘t need any.

That Dior skirt is to die for and you look great in it.



Sunshine mama said:


> The other day, a pink lemonade bag.
> View attachment 5176031



I don’t know whether I really love every bag you show or whether it is how well you photograph them!

Me for this winter, I am thinking I need a big throw around bag that I can use for traveling for work, and carrying the ipad (big size) and books. So it has to be sturdy, and not too heavy. In my new line of work (publishing) I have to be careful with obvious logos and so on, so I want something quality but understated. I have a Dior Book Tote that I use a lot in Summer, but of course it is a bit flashy, the Goyard St Louis PM, which is maybe not big enough, a LV Neverfull that I don’t use…

I don’t know, I am thinking perhaps H travel Bolide or Garden Party, the St Louis GM, something vintage… Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## 880

doni said:


> Gorg. I am taking note for when I go back to my usual I need a white bag situation come next Summer.
> 
> This I got a white BV jodie bag but don’t think it is really working for me and not impressed by the quality. I am always getting it wrong with white bags. Maybe I don‘t need any.
> 
> That Dior skirt is to die for and you look great in it.



thanks so much! The Dior skirt is one of my favorites. If I don’t feel like showing the logo, I pleat or fold the vertical band with the logo and fold the elastic waist band over it to hold. its also made of techno taffeta, aka polyester, so its durable and seems to resist stains. But the real plus is the elastic waistband, as I have to size up in any bottom except the sweatpants (they run several sizes too big) to fit into a normal Dior structured waistband

  Im a previously anti white bag person myself. the Jodie isn’t the same quality as pior Maier era hobos ?



doni said:


> I don’t know, I am thinking perhaps H travel Bolide or Garden Party, the St Louis GM, something vintage… Any suggestions welcome.



*congrats on entering your new line of work!  If you are going to get a travel bolide, I’m crossing my fingers that you go for a cool dragon or decorated one like I’ve seen on H.com 

if don’t want to read my whole post, it can be summarized 
1. Dior all black leather book tote (if you love book totes and don’t mind the weight) 
2. Hermes cabasellier (there are apparently two sizes) this bag s relatively new and unknown 
3. Celine medium Cabas 
4.  Altnative to LV NF : Goyard Artois (zip) or Moynat or FLP Daily Battle
5. runner up bc it’s cute: Hermes herbag pegasus pop
6. runner up bc it’s not cute: Sac Hardy 
7. runner up as it’s too open (but a friend of my moms had a liner made) BV Cabat 
note: I sold my Hermes double sens bc it was too heavy when fully loaded*

if you adore the book tote, my SA nearly convinced me on diors so black leather version. The logo is embossed and the branding is tone on tone black. So it’s structured like a book tote, but as sleek and discreet as a book tote can be. It was just too big and too heavy a bag for me (I don’t need more than the 30B black Barenia as I don’t carry much.

probably my top choice : Hermes has a new shoulder tote Cabasellier, unlined (the double sens is too heavy for me when fully loaded) and the Cabas has an *outside pocket*, unheard of lol  But, it’s relaxed, so may not stay upright though.https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hermes-cabasellier-31-bag-H082201CA18/. @momoc said it may come in two sizeshttps://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-latest-hermes-purchase.886190/page-2770

as an alternative to the LV NF that you don’t wear: i should mention here that im not entirely a fan of the Hermes GP. Size 36 is too big and the 30 too small. (This is an issue for the Goyard and NF bags too IMO) It also makes me think of a preppy canvas shopping bag in toile (which I’d prefer for weight considerations). Some TPFers love the negonda leather, some don’t and say it doesn’t wear well. I do have two Goyard St. Louis pm totes, but not for heavy daily workhorse use. My mom likes the Faure le Paige daily battle (though I think a tofer said there was an issue with its smell??? or the Moynat I forget the name. Or instead of the St. Louis. The Goyard Artois or Anjou (@Swanky and others here are fans, but I think she uses her larger Artois for travel?)

the tote that I kept meaning to buy is the Celine medium cabas. Lightweight, seems sturdy, capacious. Mentioned here and other threads https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/work-tote-recommendation.1042221/

other thoughts:


DH tried on an H men’s tote. It had a circle design on one side and a square on the other.  But he was looking more for a man bag, and this held too much. It was also perhaps too relaxed which was very sad for us; we loved how crisp it looked on line. https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/etriviere-jockey-bag-H078620CKAA/

the men’s sellier GM Evelyne is stunning (I got fauve/gold and Nero Hunter leather for DH) but it doesnt hold much. Perhaps the retourne Evelyne TGM?

ive always liked the look of the JPG jypserie, but people say it’s heavy and it’s one of those bags that I suspect my perfect size is in between the 34 and the next size down. Other messengers I think are the steve. City news, Alfred models. @etoupebirkin had a crinoline Victoria computer bag, and I think Victoria bags come in NS totes also

Hermes vintage white bus, sac passé, or totally in a different direction, the convertible  bridado? YSL sac du jour

@sf_newyorker liked the Sac Hardy https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sac-hardy.1043334/

BV cabat pm or mm? LV onthego, but I’m not an LV fan currently. Years ago, I loved the LV Babylon or Chanel cerf (I never adored GST or deauville)


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> How about decorate or undecorate your bag. Add a scarf, change a strap , put on a charm, remove excess charms or tags it came with , or even paint on one.


Love this ^!

@More bags, how about a combo bag shoe pic (with an emphasis on combos that coordinate, but don’t match; vintage style/modern style; high/low brand mix; and with an outfit that again, doesn’t match but coordinates.

thank you for organizing us!

finally, I realized, I have blueberry colored bags and sunglasses but thought that would be antithetical to the idea of the juicy fruit theme


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Gorg. I am taking note for when I go back to my usual I need a white bag situation come next Summer.
> 
> This I got a white BV jodie bag but don’t think it is really working for me and not impressed by the quality. I am always getting it wrong with white bags. Maybe I don‘t need any.
> 
> That Dior skirt is to die for and you look great in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know whether I really love every bag you show or whether it is how well you photograph them!
> 
> Me for this winter, I am thinking I need a big throw around bag that I can use for traveling for work, and carrying the ipad (big size) and books. So it has to be sturdy, and not too heavy. In my new line of work (publishing) I have to be careful with obvious logos and so on, so I want something quality but understated. I have a Dior Book Tote that I use a lot in Summer, but of course it is a bit flashy, the Goyard St Louis PM, which is maybe not big enough, a LV Neverfull that I don’t use…
> 
> I don’t know, I am thinking perhaps H travel Bolide or Garden Party, the St Louis GM, something vintage… Any suggestions welcome.


Garden Party is sturdy as heck and totally under the radar. A good ole Le Pliage- neo or cuir is a more upscale choice- could work too


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hey ladies, OT but- please send prayers and positive thoughts for my mom. She had a mini stroke. Seems to be ok but she is in the hospital and they are doing a bunch of tests


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hey ladies, OT but- please send prayers and positive thoughts for my mom. She had a mini stroke. Seems to be ok but she is in the hospital and they are doing a bunch of tests


Will do


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hey ladies, OT but- please send prayers and positive thoughts for my mom. She had a mini stroke. Seems to be ok but she is in the hospital and they are doing a bunch of tests



Sending prayers and positive thoughts for your mom. HUGS!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hey ladies, OT but- please send prayers and positive thoughts for my mom. She had a mini stroke. Seems to be ok but she is in the hospital and they are doing a bunch of tests


Sending prayers and good wishes to you and your mom.


----------



## doni

880 said:


> thanks so much! The Dior skirt is one of my favorites. If I don’t feel like showing the logo, I pleat or fold the vertical band with the logo and fold the elastic waist band over it to hold. its also made of techno taffeta, aka polyester, so its durable and seems to resist stains. But the real plus is the elastic waistband, as I have to size up in any bottom except the sweatpants (they run several sizes too big) to fit into a normal Dior structured waistband
> 
> Im a previously anti white bag person myself. the Jodie isn’t the same quality as pior Maier era hobos ?
> 
> 
> 
> *congrats on entering your new line of work!  If you are going to get a travel bolide, I’m crossing my fingers that you go for a cool dragon or decorated one like I’ve seen on H.com
> 
> if don’t want to read my whole post, it can be summarized
> 1. Dior all black leather book tote (if you love book totes and don’t mind the weight)
> 2. Hermes cabasellier (there are apparently two sizes) this bag s relatively new and unknown
> 3. Celine medium Cabas
> 4.  Altnative to LV NF : Goyard Artois (zip) or Moynat or FLP Daily Battle
> 5. runner up bc it’s cute: Hermes herbag pegasus pop
> 6. runner up bc it’s not cute: Sac Hardy
> 7. runner up as it’s too open (but a friend of my moms had a liner made) BV Cabat
> note: I sold my Hermes double sens bc it was too heavy when fully loaded*
> 
> if you adore the book tote, my SA nearly convinced me on diors so black leather version. The logo is embossed and the branding is tone on tone black. So it’s structured like a book tote, but as sleek and discreet as a book tote can be. It was just too big and too heavy a bag for me (I don’t need more than the 30B black Barenia as I don’t carry much.
> 
> probably my top choice : Hermes has a new shoulder tote Cabasellier, unlined (the double sens is too heavy for me when fully loaded) and the Cabas has an *outside pocket*, unheard of lol  But, it’s relaxed, so may not stay upright though.https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hermes-cabasellier-31-bag-H082201CA18/. @momoc said it may come in two sizeshttps://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-latest-hermes-purchase.886190/page-2770
> 
> as an alternative to the LV NF that you don’t wear: i should mention here that im not entirely a fan of the Hermes GP. Size 36 is too big and the 30 too small. (This is an issue for the Goyard and NF bags too IMO) It also makes me think of a preppy canvas shopping bag in toile (which I’d prefer for weight considerations). Some TPFers love the negonda leather, some don’t and say it doesn’t wear well. I do have two Goyard St. Louis pm totes, but not for heavy daily workhorse use. My mom likes the Faure le Paige daily battle (though I think a tofer said there was an issue with its smell??? or the Moynat I forget the name. Or instead of the St. Louis. The Goyard Artois or Anjou (@Swanky and others here are fans, but I think she uses her larger Artois for travel?)
> 
> the tote that I kept meaning to buy is the Celine medium cabas. Lightweight, seems sturdy, capacious. Mentioned here and other threads https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/work-tote-recommendation.1042221/
> 
> other thoughts:
> 
> 
> DH tried on an H men’s tote. It had a circle design on one side and a square on the other.  But he was looking more for a man bag, and this held too much. It was also perhaps too relaxed which was very sad for us; we loved how crisp it looked on line. https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/etriviere-jockey-bag-H078620CKAA/
> 
> the men’s sellier GM Evelyne is stunning (I got fauve/gold and Nero Hunter leather for DH) but it doesnt hold much. Perhaps the retourne Evelyne TGM?
> 
> ive always liked the look of the JPG jypserie, but people say it’s heavy and it’s one of those bags that I suspect my perfect size is in between the 34 and the next size down. Other messengers I think are the steve. City news, Alfred models. @etoupebirkin had a crinoline Victoria computer bag, and I think Victoria bags come in NS totes also
> 
> Hermes vintage white bus, sac passé, or totally in a different direction, the convertible  bridado? YSL sac du jour
> 
> @sf_newyorker liked the Sac Hardy https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sac-hardy.1043334/
> 
> BV cabat pm or mm? LV onthego, but I’m not an LV fan currently. Years ago, I loved the LV Babylon or Chanel cerf (I never adored GST or deauville)



It is like you are reading my mind. I actually just saw a Cabasellier in the bigger size in the Hermes website and have written to my SA asking about it!
Looking at it I am thinking it is perfect and at the same time that there is something off. I have decided it is the contrast stitching, for some reason I don’t like white stitching on black leather (love in on gold so go figure)... otherwise I think I’d be seriously considering jumping on it…

On the GP, it is exactly what you say, it kind of has that preppy look. I keep thinking it is the perfect unassuming tote bag, and I love it whenever I see someone carrying it, but have tried it many times at the store and it is like it does not suit me. 

The Book Tote in black leather is super sleek, I wonder whether it is heavy. But no matter, it is still too flashy for what I need… I do love my canvas Book Tote.

And again the Celine cabas… another bag I have considered so many times. Is it that sturdy though?



BowieFan1971 said:


> Garden Party is sturdy as heck and totally under the radar. A good ole Le Pliage- neo or cuir is a more upscale choice- could work too



Yes you are right, the GP is such a good bag and I love how unassuming it is.
I am not a fan of the Pliage for me.

Aagh, totes are so difficult.
And I am nursing a bad back so too much time to browse


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hey ladies, OT but- please send prayers and positive thoughts for my mom. She had a mini stroke. Seems to be ok but she is in the hospital and they are doing a bunch of tests



Just saw this and lighted and candle and said a prayer for your mom. All the best!


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Gorg. I am taking note for when I go back to my usual I need a white bag situation come next Summer.
> 
> This I got a white BV jodie bag but don’t think it is really working for me and not impressed by the quality. I am always getting it wrong with white bags. Maybe I don‘t need any.
> 
> That Dior skirt is to die for and you look great in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know whether I really love every bag you show or whether it is how well you photograph them!
> 
> Me for this winter, I am thinking I need a big throw around bag that I can use for traveling for work, and carrying the ipad (big size) and books. So it has to be sturdy, and not too heavy. In my new line of work (publishing) I have to be careful with obvious logos and so on, so I want something quality but understated. I have a Dior Book Tote that I use a lot in Summer, but of course it is a bit flashy, the Goyard St Louis PM, which is maybe not big enough, a LV Neverfull that I don’t use…
> 
> I don’t know, I am thinking perhaps H travel Bolide or Garden Party, the St Louis GM, something vintage… Any suggestions welcome.


I love @880 ’s suggestions and links.
I have three totes, none of which are being carried frequently during the pandemic.
1) Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt - great leather, good size, shoulder tote. I carried it to the hockey rink earlier this week.
2) Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda - lots of capacity, hand held tote
3) Longchamp Gunmetal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote - nylon, lightweight shoulder tote with zipper, used to carry this a lot for air travel

Enjoy finding the right tote for your your needs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hey ladies, OT but- please send prayers and positive thoughts for my mom. She had a mini stroke. Seems to be ok but she is in the hospital and they are doing a bunch of tests


I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## doni

More bags said:


> I love @880 ’s suggestions and links.
> I have three totes, none of which are being carried frequently during the pandemic.
> 1) Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt - great leather, good size, shoulder tote. I carried it to the hockey rink earlier this week.
> 2) Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda - lots of capacity, hand held tote
> 3) Longchamp Gunmetal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote - nylon, lightweight shoulder tote with zipper, used to carry this a lot for air travel
> 
> Enjoy finding the right tote for your your needs!



Oooh, Collector’s Square has a Rouge H GP 36 (with quadrige lining) that is calling my name… I think it is the rouge H, which is a color I love. Can you tell me more about it? Can you carry it over the shoulder, is it heavy?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hey ladies, OT but- please send prayers and positive thoughts for my mom. She had a mini stroke. Seems to be ok but she is in the hospital and they are doing a bunch of tests


Sending prayers and positive thoughts.  Hugs!


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Oooh, Collector’s Square has a Rouge H GP 36 (with quadrige lining) that is calling my name… I think it is the rouge H, which is a color I love. Can you tell me more about it? Can you carry it over the shoulder, is it heavy?


I love quadrige lining in GPs. I can carry it over the shoulder without a coat, others say they can’t carry it on the shoulder. The design leans more to hand held tote. Some people say the leather GPs are heavy, I think you need to be mindful of what you put in it. I can carry regular purse contents (card case, cosmetics case, phone, sunglasses, etc.), a notebook, a book, it has plenty of room. I don’t find it heavy for what I carry. I travel mainly by car vs. public transit.
@papertiger has both a beautiful Bamboo GP with quadrige lining and a travel size Web Bolide, and may want to chime in.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Love this ^!
> 
> @More bags, how about a combo bag shoe pic (with an emphasis on combos that coordinate, but don’t match; vintage style/modern style; high/low brand mix; and with an outfit that again, doesn’t match but coordinates.
> 
> thank you for organizing us!
> 
> finally, I realized, I have blueberry colored bags and sunglasses but thought that would be antithetical to the idea of the juicy fruit theme


Love the shoe bag idea.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hey ladies, OT but- please send prayers and positive thoughts for my mom. She had a mini stroke. Seems to be ok but she is in the hospital and they are doing a bunch of tests


Prayers coming her way.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> Prayers coming her way.


@BowieFan1971, sending your mom best wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery. Hope you are okay! Hugs


----------



## 880

doni said:


> It is like you are reading my mind. I actually just saw a Cabasellier in the bigger size in the Hermes website and have written to my SA asking about it!
> Looking at it I am thinking it is perfect and at the same time that there is something off. I have decided it is the contrast stitching, for some reason I don’t like white stitching on black leather (love in on gold so go figure)... otherwise I think I’d be seriously considering jumping on it…
> 
> On the GP, it is exactly what you say, it kind of has that preppy look. I keep thinking it is the perfect unassuming tote bag, and I love it whenever I see someone carrying it, but have tried it many times at the store and it is like it does not suit me.
> 
> The Book Tote in black leather is super sleek, I wonder whether it is heavy. But no matter, it is still too flashy for what I need… I do love my canvas Book Tote.
> 
> And again the Celine cabas… another bag I have considered so many times. Is it that sturdy though?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right, the GP is such a good bag and I love how unassuming it is.
> I am not a fan of the Pliage for me.
> 
> Aagh, totes are so difficult.
> And I am nursing a bad back so too much time to browse


Thanks. Agree, Why the heck did H do a black cabasellier with white stitching? Agree on contrast for gold or etoupe.
+1 with @More bags re quadridge!

if you were a GST person, here’s an update https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...escent-calfskin-leather-cc-lock-tote-bag.html
this site also has a nice Plain Cartier shoulder tote and some other interesting tote options


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

@cowgirlsboots, yoogiscloset sometimes has good deals. Nowadays the best deals on Lady Dior are size large, and I think they are very cool








						Christian Dior Blue Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Large Lady Dior Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Christian Dior Blue Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Large Lady Dior Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @BowieFan1971, sending your mom best wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery. Hope you are okay! Hugs


Life just feels like a soap opera right now, but I am ok. It’s just been do much at one time lately. Had a cancer scare myself last week, but biopsy came back ok. Having complications with my fibroids and they wanted to be sure there wasn’t any other issue. There isn’t, but I am now beyond a “wait and see” on the fibroids since one is softball size and causing bleeding issues. Have a consult next week about what to do next.
It will all be ok, I’m just stressed right now. Retail therapy for the Italy trip has been a distraction, but I truly have everything I need now and have to stop. LOL


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Life just feels like a soap opera right now, but I am ok. It’s just been do much at one time lately. Had a cancer scare myself last week, but biopsy came back ok. Having complications with my fibroids and they wanted to be sure there wasn’t any other issue. There isn’t, but I am now beyond a “wait and see” on the fibroids since one is softball size and causing bleeding issues. Have a consult next week about what to do next.
> It will all be ok, I’m just stressed right now. Retail therapy for the Italy trip has been a distraction, but I truly have everything I need now and have to stop. LOL


I am so sorry! I’ve had issues with large fibroids too (I think size ruled out laproscopic option of I remember correctly).  I had to have a surgical hysterectomy (no choice, but I was able to keep ovaries), my only regret, in retrospect was not doing it sooner. I had a kenalog shot bc I tend to keloid scar. Lucked out bc I feel that my gyn surgeon was an artist. My experience was very different than some things I’ve read on line, so YMMV.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> I am so sorry! I’ve had issues with large fibroids too (I think size rules out laproscopic option of I remember correctly).  I had surgical hysterectomy (kept ovaries), my only regret was not doing it sooner. I had a kenalog shot bc I tend to keloid scar. Lucked out bc I feel that my gyn surgeon was an artist. My experience was very different than some things I’ve read on line, so YMMV.


There are a lot of options for me at my age and place in life, so it is just a matter of research and making a choice. I really don’t want a hysterectomy.


----------



## jayohwhy

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hey ladies, OT but- please send prayers and positive thoughts for my mom. She had a mini stroke. Seems to be ok but she is in the hospital and they are doing a bunch of tests



Praying for safety and healing.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Life just feels like a soap opera right now, but I am ok. It’s just been do much at one time lately. Had a cancer scare myself last week, but biopsy came back ok. Having complications with my fibroids and they wanted to be sure there wasn’t any other issue. There isn’t, but I am now beyond a “wait and see” on the fibroids since one is softball size and causing bleeding issues. Have a consult next week about what to do next.
> It will all be ok, I’m just stressed right now. Retail therapy for the Italy trip has been a distraction, but I truly have everything I need now and have to stop. LOL



Glad you are doing ok and sorry to hear about your mom. Hope she is better soon!

I myself had a skin check for the first time in ages this week and they took something off for testing which is always fun. That was on my upper thigh so while it hurts, it’s hidden. I’m bummed tho, the doctor saw something on my face that she says we need to keep an eye on.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Glad you are doing ok and sorry to hear about your mom. Hope she is better soon!
> 
> I myself had a skin check for the first time in ages this week and they took something off for testing which is always fun. That was on my upper thigh so while it hurts, it’s hidden. I’m bummed tho, the doctor saw something on my face that she says we need to keep an eye on.


I hope it is ok and does not develop into anything that has to be removed.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> There are a lot of options for me at my age and place in life, so it is just a matter of research and making a choice. I really don’t want a hysterectomy.


Good luck with what ever choice you make. Will be thinking healing thoughts for you and your Mom.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hey ladies, OT but- please send prayers and positive thoughts for my mom. She had a mini stroke. Seems to be ok but she is in the hospital and they are doing a bunch of tests


Sending positive thoughts to you & your mom


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> IMO the longer the trend is towards small, mini, and nano, the better the future reseller prices will be for medium, large and xlarge. I don’t mind age and wear on the hw, or the leather, though, like you, I probably wouldn’t spend for patent. I  think there will be plenty of deals in the next few years. The older lady diors, like this one, have zippered tops, not flaps which may be viewed as. Less desirable (not sure why). Part of me wonders what patent would be like, stripped of its finish, and I might be tempted to try a small damaged patent piece (non designer ) to experiment. Bc there are a lot of extremely distressed bags at a more reasonable price range.
> 
> In line with shopping my closet, I’ve been trying to eat more veggies, intermittent fast (doctor supervised) and walking and doing the TRX.  I’m now able to zip up a YSL skirt I bought (beige poplin, first pic)  in the late 1990s  I also have a pair of chanel patent leather front, suede back, black pants that have survived twenty years, but this year became a bit sticky in the closet. I googled how to deal with that, and there are different solutions from vinegar, vaseline, olive oil, etc etc. maybe one of those would work for your mustard bag? As for my chanel pants, I asked my dry cleaner to experiment with it (he does a lot of stuff for me and will test out a tiny corner first)
> 
> re Summer bags, I have a new H Della cavalleria in craie and a loewe mini puzzle, the latter a deal on fashionphille (light bags are really new to me) oddly, they seem to be relatively stree free where dirt is concerned. First pic YSL skirt and brunello top, both vintage from my own closet late 1990s, early 2000s; an old midnight blue satin p, sequined hem Derek lam top and white shirt that I haven’t been able to fit into for years with Dior palm skirt and moncler shorts; the  new off white mini bags; and a chanel calf hair skirt from 2001 (Forgot if I posted that mini here. I used to wear it on my hips, now it’s at the waist, but it fits with an old H Victoria 35). Dior belt is a NWT (60% off retail) from Yoogis closet. Finally, I don’t think a medium is too big for someone short, but I’m medium build (second to last pic is my only lady Dior, size medium)
> 
> View attachment 5175997
> View attachment 5176001
> View attachment 5176002
> View attachment 5176003
> View attachment 5176013
> View attachment 5176018
> View attachment 5176017


Wow you look great! Love that 2nd skirt! Though all your outfits look nice. I don’t wear shorts anymore..cant find any that fit right. My DD refers to my tattered shorts as mom-shorts, whatever that means.  
oh never mind, I reread your post and the skirt is Dior. Lovely!


----------



## doni

@BowieFan1971 and @Jereni, hugs and best wishes. I am sure it will all be fine!


----------



## doni

880 said:


> *1. Dior all black leather book tote (if you love book totes and don’t mind the weight)
> 2. Hermes cabasellier (there are apparently two sizes) this bag s relatively new and unknown
> 3. Celine medium Cabas
> 4.  Altnative to LV NF : Goyard Artois (zip) or Moynat or FLP Daily Battle
> 5. runner up bc it’s cute: Hermes herbag pegasus pop
> 6. runner up bc it’s not cute: Sac Hardy
> 7. runner up as it’s too open (but a friend of my moms had a liner made) BV Cabat
> note: I sold my Hermes double sens bc it was too heavy when fully loaded*
> 
> if you adore the book tote, my SA nearly convinced me on diors so black leather version. The logo is embossed and the branding is tone on tone black. So it’s structured like a book tote, but as sleek and discreet as a book tote can be. It was just too big and too heavy a bag for me (I don’t need more than the 30B black Barenia as I don’t carry much.



@880 I am using your list as my reference. I am nursing a lumbago (the pain! I‘ve never had this before) and going over this as distraction and the promise that one day I will be able to carry a full tote around again (will I?).

I am actually quite warming to the idea of the leather Book Tote…  In the smooth version it is rather understated and could also be carried the other way round… I know the model works for me, it is so good for travel, and it looks so sleek. I wonder whether it is too heavy. The leather looks quite supple or?

Celine Cabas is another good choice, perhaps too much on the floppy side and not so good handheld, which I prefer for when I have my pet carrier on the shoulder. The Sac Hardy is not a bad option either… and has the plus that I can carry my dog inside if need be .

I too got rid of my Double Sens because the straps kept sliding off the shoulder and the Clemence leather is just so heavy. I guess a potential problem with the Cabasellier too.


----------



## 880

thank you for your kind words, @essiedub ! The shorts are moncler and have an elastic waist band. nevertheless, I sized up.
lol re the mom shorts: my stepbrother, who I helped raise, told me mom shorts are cargos, bermudas, etc. so basically they’re shorts (shrugs) . nowadays young girls are wearing cut off tight denim shorts again. I wore them the first time around in the 1980s. Plus the tattered t shirt, rubber bangles (circa Madonna and borderline), and badly permed hair.



doni said:


> @880 I am using your list as my reference. I am nursing a lumbago (the pain! I‘ve never had this before) and going over this as distraction and the promise that one day I will be able to carry a full tote around again (will I?).
> 
> I am actually quite warming to the idea of the leather Book Tote…  In the smooth version it is rather understated and could also be carried the other way round… I know the model works for me, it is so good for travel, and it looks so sleek. I wonder whether it is too heavy. The leather looks quite supple or?
> 
> Celine Cabas is another good choice, perhaps too much on the floppy side and not so good handheld, which I prefer for when I have my pet carrier on the shoulder. The Sac Hardy is not a bad option either… and has the plus that I can carry my dog inside if need be .
> 
> I too got rid of my Double Sens because the straps kept sliding off the shoulder and the Clemence leather is just so heavy. I guess a potential problem with the Cabasellier too.


awwwh, thanks! I empathize re lumbago, sciatica, spondyosis, etc, and I hope that you can do something for the pain.

other possibilities:
1. Telfar medium
2. Goyard shopping tote Marquand villette
3. Hermes sac 24/24; there is currently one in toile leather.

forgot if you bought and gave away the Telfar medium tote to your daughter. I seem to remember we had similar issues re the extra long double shoulder straps. But the Telfar could be a chic, not to heavy, relatively inexpensive option too.

also the limited edition *Goyard shopping tote Marquage Villette French Bulldog reading a book* is adorable ina Jolie laide kind of way, and possibly a nod towards your new profession? (I just saw one on a reseller site; don’t know if it’s available in boutique). it has sturdy looking straps. Here’s a TPF poll: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-think-about-the-new-goyard-villette.1027097/

I thought the double sens was too heavy bc it was double lined reversible (essentially two bags), whereas the cabasellier was unlined. If you get one, i would love to see an action shot against the body and how much it will hold.

I read somewhere that the Moynat tote handles could carry more weight than the Goyard bc of how they are fastened to the body of the bag, but if handles cannot carry as much, perhaps it’s better for back health to carry less?

my mom once bought a, now discontinued, boxier Goyard tote called marquises (it had cracked handles even when new from the store, go figure). The marquises style also came in a perforated style, larger holes for airiness that was the Goyard pet carrier.

in the old days, there were plenty of GPs made of ribbed wool with leather handles that looked sturdy. But still a bit preppy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Almost a lunchbox style.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Speaking of Lady Diors....  this one is listed as one, but I´m sure it´s a different model. Does anyone know what it´s called, please?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Gorg. I am taking note for when I go back to my usual I need a white bag situation come next Summer.
> 
> This I got a white BV jodie bag but don’t think it is really working for me and not impressed by the quality. I am always getting it wrong with white bags. Maybe I don‘t need any.
> 
> That Dior skirt is to die for and you look great in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know whether I really love every bag you show or whether it is how well you photograph them!
> 
> Me for this winter, I am thinking I need a big throw around bag that I can use for traveling for work, and carrying the ipad (big size) and books. So it has to be sturdy, and not too heavy. In my new line of work (publishing) I have to be careful with obvious logos and so on, so I want something quality but understated. I have a Dior Book Tote that I use a lot in Summer, but of course it is a bit flashy, the Goyard St Louis PM, which is maybe not big enough, a LV Neverfull that I don’t use…
> 
> I don’t know, I am thinking perhaps H travel Bolide or Garden Party, the St Louis GM, something vintage… Any suggestions welcome.



I´m a huge fan of vintage Goldpfeil. You might be able to find something nice from the 90ies that used to cost an arm and a leg back then at a very nice price, especially as you are situated in Germany.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hey ladies, OT but- please send prayers and positive thoughts for my mom. She had a mini stroke. Seems to be ok but she is in the hospital and they are doing a bunch of tests



Sending best wishes and lots of positive energy for your Mum xx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> @cowgirlsboots, yoogiscloset sometimes has good deals. Nowadays the best deals on Lady Dior are size large, and I think they are very cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Dior Blue Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Large Lady Dior Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Christian Dior Blue Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Large Lady Dior Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


Thank-you! I´ll have a look and at the same time will try to find out about customs fees when buying from outside of Europe.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of Lady Diors....  this one is listed as one, but I´m sure it´s a different model. Does anyone know what it´s called, please?
> 
> View attachment 5178863


Looks like a Lady Dior to me.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of Lady Diors....  this one is listed as one, but I´m sure it´s a different model. Does anyone know what it´s called, please?
> 
> View attachment 5178863


You might want to ask @averagejoe in the authenticate Dior thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior.924508/page-830
there’s a format to follow described in the first post of every authenticate thread


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of Lady Diors....  this one is listed as one, but I´m sure it´s a different model. Does anyone know what it´s called, please?
> 
> View attachment 5178863


This was part of a line loosely known as the Soft Lady Dior tote, which was released with another line of quilted tote bags (which also remotely resembled the Lady Dior style) called the Dior Soft.


----------



## Jereni

Today I wore my quilted Coach Willis so this is to satisfy the ‘juicy’ bag challenge for the month.




Also got some cute charms to dress it up with:


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> This was part of a line loosely known as the Soft Lady Dior tote, which was released with another line of quilted tote bags (which also remotely resembled the Lady Dior style) called the Dior Soft.


Thanks so much for this info, @averagejoe! its so nice to learn more about the bags we love, and we appreciate your efforts very much


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Cowgirl, you might consider the Miss M or Little Miss M from Marco Massaccesi as a mid-range alternative to the Lady Dior.  The designs aren't identical, but you can see how they're similar in structure and line.  You can make custom choices on your Massaccesi order of leather, color (including color blocking),  hardware, lining, strap length, edge paint color, stitching color, and so on.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Thank you


averagejoe said:


> This was part of a line loosely known as the Soft Lady Dior tote, which was released with another line of quilted tote bags (which also remotely resembled the Lady Dior style) called the Dior Soft.


Thank you very much @averagejoe ! 
I hesitated posting yet another requests in the ID thread.... 
there are so many styles out there I don't know anything about.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> You might want to ask @averagejoe in the authenticate Dior thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior.924508/page-830
> there’s a format to follow described in the first post of every authenticate thread


Thank you @880. I posted an ID request for another bag ( the Sergeant) only the other day and felt awkward to keep asking... hence picking your all's brains here first. @averagejoe kindly ID'd this model now as the Soft Lady Dior Tote.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Claudia Herzog said:


> Cowgirl, you might consider the Miss M or Little Miss M from Marco Massaccesi as a mid-range alternative to the Lady Dior.  The designs aren't identical, but you can see how they're similar in structure and line.  You can make custom choices on your Massaccesi order of leather, color (including color blocking),  hardware, lining, strap length, edge paint color, stitching color, and so on.


I'll certainly have a look! Thank you!


----------



## mariliz11

cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of Lady Diors....  this one is listed as one, but I´m sure it´s a different model. Does anyone know what it´s called, please?
> 
> View attachment 5178863


I think it's an older line not permanent, I do have this one but in a similar style like the one in the picture below. It's indeed very soft to touch but also that makes it quite slouchy and it def won't stand upright!


----------



## doni

880 said:


> other possibilities:
> 1. Telfar medium
> 
> forgot if you bought and gave away the Telfar medium tote to your daughter. I seem to remember we had similar issues re the extra long double shoulder straps. But the Telfar could be a chic, not to heavy, relatively inexpensive option too.



Again you read my mind, spooky, after my last message I actually thought, hey, there is also the Telfar… Checks all the boxes. My daughter is starting school today and intends to use it as a school bag. If she doesn’t that could be an option. Even though I am not sure how happy I’d be with the material… If a bag is not leather I tend to prefer canvas or so…



cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m a huge fan of vintage Goldpfeil. You might be able to find something nice from the 90ies that used to cost an arm and a leg back then at a very nice price, especially as you are situated in Germany.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I´ll have a look and at the same time will try to find out about customs fees when buying from outside of Europe.



Don’t know Goldpfeil, rings a bell…, off the check it, thanks!
And yes, you have to keep custom duties very much in mind when shopping from the US and sadly now also from the UK… Vestiaire adds the taxes to the final price so at least you know off front.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you @880. I posted an ID request for another bag ( the Serpeant) only the other day and felt awkward to keep asking... hence picking your all's brains here first. @averagejoe kindly ID'd this model now as the Soft Lady Dior Tote.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Again I waited while maybe I should have pounced- the bag I was looking at has been sold.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Again I waited while maybe I should have pounced- the bag I was looking at has been sold.


There will be others, perhaps even better! Hugs


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> There will be others, perhaps even better! Hugs


Thank you! You are right! This one simply wasn't meant to be mine. And not to forget: I don't need a new bag....


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thank you very much @averagejoe !
> I hesitated posting yet another requests in the ID thread....
> there are so many styles out there I don't know anything about.


Feel free to post as many as you want. I hope I can identify all of them (as long as they are from the Galliano era till now)!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> Feel free to post as many as you want. I hope I can identify all of them (as long as they are from the Galliano era till now)!


You are wonderful! Thank you so much!
I'm a huge fan of the Galliano era and appreciate your extensive knowledge very much.


----------



## mariliz11

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! You are right! This one simply wasn't meant to be mine. And not to forget: I don't need a new bag....


We all never need a new bag, yet this forum is testing our persistence  Hope you find your ideal one soon!


----------



## BowieFan1971

I may not be young or skinny, but some days, I just got style. This bag is still one of my faves…


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> I may not be young or skinny, but some days, I just got style. This bag is still one of my faves…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179249
> View attachment 5179250


You look amazing!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I may not be young or skinny, but some days, I just got style. This bag is still one of my faves…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179249
> View attachment 5179250



You are looking great! I love the combination of your black dress that looks classy and fits you perfectly with the classic Coach bag and the leopard print scarf!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

For any of you situated in Germany: VC offers 10%off handbags until midnight of today! Still 90 minutes to do some damage... BAGSREFRESH is the code.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Again you read my mind, spooky, after my last message I actually thought, hey, there is also the Telfar… Checks all the boxes. My daughter is starting school today and intends to use it as a school bag. If she doesn’t that could be an option. Even though I am not sure how happy I’d be with the material… If a bag is not leather I tend to prefer canvas or so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t know Goldpfeil, rings a bell…, off the check it, thanks!
> And yes, you have to keep custom duties very much in mind when shopping from the US and sadly now also from the UK… Vestiaire adds the taxes to the final price so at least you know off front.


Custom duties are my reason to only shop within Europe. I still haven´t researched them, but from what ebay shows when items are in their shipping programme and VC, too, it´s always a significant chunk adding up to the purchse price. I really miss shopping from the UK...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! You are right! This one simply wasn't meant to be mine. And not to forget: I don't need a new bag....


The bag in question turned up for sale, again. I decided against it and went havoc on VC... no classic Lady Dior, Galliano galore! Oops...


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> I may not be young or skinny, but some days, I just got style. This bag is still one of my faves…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179249
> View attachment 5179250


You look gorgeous!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Retail therapy…saw this for $22 and couldn’t resist!!! What a happy little guy! I needed a spot of budget friendly sunshine.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Retail therapy…saw this for $22 and couldn’t resist!!! What a happy little guy! I needed a spot of budget friendly sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179998


What a wonderful find. I like it photographed with the bowl of fruit. Thinking of you and your mom, and sending virtual hugs.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I may not be young or skinny, but some days, I just got style. This bag is still one of my faves…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179249
> View attachment 5179250


You look very pretty in this outfit.


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> Custom duties are my reason to only shop within Europe. I still haven´t researched them, but from what ebay shows when items are in their shipping programme and VC, too, it´s always a significant chunk adding up to the purchse price. I really miss shopping from the UK...



Oh yes, Brexit has been a disaster for us European fashion lovers. I have even given up on NAP. Perhaps not a bad think for the pocket though!

Going to England this week for a few days this week, first time since Brexit, since corona… so much looking forward.



BowieFan1971 said:


> Retail therapy…saw this for $22 and couldn’t resist!!! What a happy little guy! I needed a spot of budget friendly sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179998



What a bargain! Love the pattern and the colors!


----------



## dcooney4

This month I have been out of control buying bags. Not budget wise as I also got rid of stuff, but just having fun. I bought the loudest bag I ever had. It arrived yesterday evening. It is the Mz Wallace Bowery Crossbody in Citron Camo. The funny thing is it looks great with a lot of my more simple clothing than the little French teal camera bag that has clean lines. What does one wear with a teal leather bag?


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Retail therapy…saw this for $22 and couldn’t resist!!! What a happy little guy! I needed a spot of budget friendly sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179998



Very cute!!!


----------



## dcooney4

I know it seems like I don't shop my closet as much as I should, but by being in this thread for years my shelves remain nice and neat and I don't over spend. Before joining I had way more bags and rarely got rid of any and felt overwhelmed.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> What does one wear with a teal leather bag?



Color-wise? Camel / tan, yellow, orange, rusty reds, coral pinks, minty greens, darker grays, black, white.

I suspect one could even wear teal with the right dark plum purple… Teal is my favorite color.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Color-wise? Camel / tan, yellow, orange, rusty reds, coral pinks, minty greens, darker grays, black, white.
> 
> I suspect one could even wear teal with the right dark plum purple… Teal is my favorite color.


Thank you ! I don't have many of those colors in my closet but I can add a few that look good on me .


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> This month I have been out of control buying bags. Not budget wise as I also got rid of stuff, but just having fun. I bought the loudest bag I ever had. It arrived yesterday evening. It is the Mz Wallace Bowery Crossbody in Citron Camo. The funny thing is it looks great with a lot of my more simple clothing than the little French teal camera bag that has clean lines. What does one wear with a teal leather bag?


I love teal with jeans, tans and grey. It could also be an interesting choice against pastels like peach, pink or mint.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Retail therapy…saw this for $22 and couldn’t resist!!! What a happy little guy! I needed a spot of budget friendly sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179998


I love this!


----------



## baghabitz34

The only bag I have that qualifies as juicy is this Coach Lora Bucket bag in pollen


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> What does one wear with a teal leather bag?


Teal could be a pop color neutral (wear with white, black, beige, navy, gray)
or with other blue shades or green shades (I would try olive or a much darker burnt forest green)
or with leopard print, some florals (either same color family or complementary colors like orange)
I wouldn’t pair it with a warm yellow, but I might with a cool citron yellow. 
i could also see it with a dark Bordeaux  
or black and white print or a Dior black leopard or TDJ print (depending)


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Teal could be a pop color neutral (wear with white, black, beige, navy, gray)
> or with other blue shades or green shades (I would try olive or a much darker burnt forest green)
> or with leopard print, some florals (either same color family or complementary colors like orange)
> I wouldn’t pair it with a warm yellow, but I might with a cool citron yellow.
> i could also see it with a dark Bordeaux
> or black and white print or a Dior black leopard or TDJ print (depending)


Thanks! You gave me a lot of great ideas. I just screenshot everyone’s answers so I could keep them at easy access. So many great ideas.


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5180417
> 
> The only bag I have that qualifies as juicy is this Coach Lora Bucket bag in pollen



Gorgeous! I just nabbed a bag in a similar color this weekend.


----------



## More bags

*September Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
Reminder: the purpose of the challenges is to pull out what you have, carry what you own, appreciate what you have, and share and admire the eye candy. Participate as little or as much as you like, have fun!

*Decorate or undecorate your bag* - add a scarf, change a strap, put on a charm, remove excess charms or tags it came with, or even paint on one. Courtesy of @dcooney4.
*What’s your bag - shoe combo?* - share your bag - shoe pics (with an emphasis on combos that coordinate, but don’t match; vintage style/modern style; high/low brand mix; and with an outfit that again, doesn’t match but coordinates. Courtesy of @880.
*Least used bags* - carry your 2 least used bags 2 times this month.
*Non purse challenge*: jewelry assessment - review your jewelry collection, what do you reach for frequently, what did you forget you owned, what are your statement pieces, do you need to update any appraisals or insurance coverage?


----------



## More bags

Hi @Vlad, when you get a moment, could you please unpin post #8173 and pin post #8474. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Going to England this week for a few days this week, first time since Brexit, since corona… so much looking forward.


Enjoy England! We haven't been since August 2019 and I'm missing it so much. Had things been "normal" we'd be there right now enjoying Shrewsbury Steam Rally and going wild on the charity shops.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *September Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> Reminder: the purpose of the challenges is to pull out what you have, carry what you own, appreciate what you have, and share and admire the eye candy. Participate as little or as much as you like, have fun!
> 
> *Decorate or undecorate your bag* - add a scarf, change a strap, put on a charm, remove excess charms or tags it came with, or even paint on one. Courtesy of @dcooney4.
> *What’s your bag - shoe combo?* - share your bag - shoe pics (with an emphasis on combos that coordinate, but don’t match; vintage style/modern style; high/low brand mix; and with an outfit that again, doesn’t match but coordinates. Courtesy of @880.
> *Least used bags* - carry your 2 least used bags 2 times this month.
> *Non purse challenge*: jewelry assessment - review your jewelry collection, what do you reach for frequently, what did you forget you owned, what are your statement pieces, do you need to update any appraisals or insurance coverage?


I love this non purse challenge.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My totally girly decked out bag for today. There's a very good chance I'll remove the charm depending on the mood.
I added a pearl crossbody chain, a short pearl chain just for extra   , and a charm.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Got an email from Coach about their “recycled” vintage bags. Apparently they are getting $650 for a bag (and are sold out) I can’t sell for $135 in restored, like new condition…wow… Do people just like overpaying or are people really that snobbish about second hand bags (but what do they think they are buying on Coach’s site)?


----------



## mariliz11

Happy September everyone! Here’s my first contribution to this month’s challenges with two of my LVs dressed up with the same bandeau (photos bit older but I still carry them like that)! Also love the shoe/combo idea and will have fun with that too!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My totally girly decked out bag for today. There's a very good chance I'll remove the charm depending on the mood.
> I added a pearl crossbody chain, a short pearl chain just for extra   , and a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180916



Lovely bag and pic!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Happy September! Bag and shoe combo…Longchamp mini and Madewell gladiator sandals. I just got the bag, bought the sandals last year.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Happy September! Bag and shoe combo…Longchamp mini and Madewell gladiator sandals. I just got the bag, bought the sandals last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181182


Love this combo! Plus they match your hair.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Lovely bag and pic!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Happy September! Bag and shoe combo…Longchamp mini and Madewell gladiator sandals. I just got the bag, bought the sandals last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181182


Those sandals are perfect! They look fantastic together with the bag .


----------



## Jereni

My shoe and bag combo for tomorrow. I figure I gotta get one more wear of these shoes in while we’re still ‘transitioning’ to fall.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> My shoe and bag combo for tomorrow. I figure I gotta get one more wear of these shoes in while we’re still ‘transitioning’ to fall.
> 
> View attachment 5181407


Love it!!!! Cute shoes!


----------



## mariliz11

And a bag/shoe combo. Although color seems as almost a perfect match, shoes are old Zara and bag is new Valentino


----------



## JenJBS

Placed my pre-order for this pretty purple lambskin tote by Stand Studio. Smooshy! So smooshy!   

Now to (Im)patiently wait until it ships the middle of next month.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> My shoe and bag combo for tomorrow. I figure I gotta get one more wear of these shoes in while we’re still ‘transitioning’ to fall.
> 
> View attachment 5181407


That teal bag is so pretty. Love the combo.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> And a bag/shoe combo. Although color seems as almost a perfect match, shoes are old Zara and bag is new Valentino
> View attachment 5181494


Fun match! I need to coordinate more bags with shoes.


----------



## dcooney4

Finally got to wear my teal bag. Not the best outfit as we had lots of rain from Ida yesterday so wanted to wear  something casual today. Love this little bag.


----------



## More bags

*August & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*

August Challenges
Juicy, fruity colours - raspberry Chanel Reissue 1x, blueberry So Kelly 1x, cherry Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag 4x

Bag rotation - 11 bags
Exited 12 items - household items and skates
Purchased a red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag. After not having bought anything for awhile, I am oogling everything - another bag, scarves, jewelry, sweaters, outerwear, all the pretty things. 
*Aug 2021 Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Finally got to wear my teal bag. Not the best outfit as we had lots of rain from Ida yesterday so wanted to wear  something casual today. Love this little bag.


Such a versatile colour, it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## More bags

Sunshine mama said:


> My totally girly decked out bag for today. There's a very good chance I'll remove the charm depending on the mood.
> I added a pearl crossbody chain, a short pearl chain just for extra   , and a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180916


So pretty!


mariliz11 said:


> Happy September everyone! Here’s my first contribution to this month’s challenges with two of my LVs dressed up with the same bandeau (photos bit older but I still carry them like that)! Also love the shoe/combo idea and will have fun with that too!
> View attachment 5181121
> View attachment 5181122


Great pics, I especially like your Insolence bag charm!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Happy September! Bag and shoe combo…Longchamp mini and Madewell gladiator sandals. I just got the bag, bought the sandals last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181182


Sensational pairing - great sandals! The bag makes me smile, it’s so happy.


Jereni said:


> My shoe and bag combo for tomorrow. I figure I gotta get one more wear of these shoes in while we’re still ‘transitioning’ to fall.
> 
> View attachment 5181407


Gorgeous bag and shoes. I really like that top handle bag and colour. Your shoes are lovely!


mariliz11 said:


> And a bag/shoe combo. Although color seems as almost a perfect match, shoes are old Zara and bag is new Valentino
> View attachment 5181494


Wowza! Fabulous combo.


JenJBS said:


> Placed my pre-order for this pretty purple lambskin tote by Stand Studio. Smooshy! So smooshy!
> 
> Now to (Im)patiently wait until it ships the middle of next month.
> 
> View attachment 5181659


Perfect purple!


----------



## Vintage Leather

August
Bags In: 0
Bags out: 0
Accessories In: 0
Accessories Out:  61
Total out: 285

August YTD
Bags In: 0
Bags Out: 8
Accessories In: 7
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 144
Total out : 1057


I was actually able to do a goodwill run, which means I’ve hit my half-way point on unstuffing my life - 3/4 of the way through the year. I’m going to try to have a major push in September because I don’t want to get caught up in holiday madness


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> August
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out:  61
> Total out: 285
> 
> August YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 7
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 144
> Total out : 1057
> 
> 
> I was actually able to do a goodwill run, which means I’ve hit my half-way point on unstuffing my life - 3/4 of the way through the year. I’m going to try to have a major push in September because I don’t want to get caught up in holiday madness


Great stats! Inspiring!!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> August
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out:  61
> Total out: 285
> 
> August YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 7
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 144
> Total out : 1057
> 
> 
> I was actually able to do a goodwill run, which means I’ve hit my half-way point on unstuffing my life - 3/4 of the way through the year. I’m going to try to have a major push in September because I don’t want to get caught up in holiday madness


Amazing Stats!


----------



## dcooney4

August Stats
4 bags in 
3 bags out 
0 slgs in 
3 slgs out
0 sports bags in 
2 sports bags out


----------



## dcooney4

Here is the funky bag I bought. Wearing something else today but it would work I think.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Finally got to wear my teal bag. Not the best outfit as we had lots of rain from Ida yesterday so wanted to wear  something casual today. Love this little bag.





dcooney4 said:


> Here is the funky bag I bought. Wearing something else today but it would work I think.


both are super cute - the teal looks like a really fun color too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *August & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> August Challenges
> Juicy, fruity colours - raspberry Chanel Reissue 1x, blueberry So Kelly 1x, cherry Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag 4x
> 
> Bag rotation - 11 bags
> Exited 12 items - household items and skates
> Purchased a red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag. After not having bought anything for awhile, I am oogling everything - another bag, scarves, jewelry, sweaters, outerwear, all the pretty things.
> *Aug 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Great stats! 
I know what you're saying though - it's like you've opened Pandora's box.... alllll the pretties!!  


Vintage Leather said:


> August
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out:  61
> Total out: 285
> 
> August YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 7
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 144
> Total out : 1057
> 
> 
> I was actually able to do a goodwill run, which means I’ve hit my half-way point on unstuffing my life - 3/4 of the way through the year. I’m going to try to have a major push in September because I don’t want to get caught up in holiday madness


Very, VERY impressive!! Congratulations!


dcooney4 said:


> August Stats
> 4 bags in
> 3 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 3 slgs out
> 0 sports bags in
> 2 sports bags out


Well done - that's a lot of outs (I thought you had said you'd gone a bit nuts with ins... not so!)


----------



## Cookiefiend

August stats:

*Bags in or out *- 1 in - the Ferragamo Trifolio (but it was a gift so... not beating myself up over it!) I've pulled the yellow CoLab and the white Le Tanneur for donations. I don't need the CoLab with the Ferragamo (and it wasn't like it was a favorite), and the white Le Tanneur is a very nice bag... but I rarely carry it. Those yellow sides though... 
*Scarves in or out* - 2 in (one was a gift), and 2 out! 

*Challenges*
* Carry a 'juicy' bag - Ferragamo Studio and Goyard Sac Rouette in Cherry, Ferragamo in Lemon, Hermes Picotin in Blueberry, and the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch! 
* Carried 11 different bags - I sorta moved into the Ferragamo and stayed in it for 7 days - it's so cute! 
* Read or finished 3 books - The Midnight Library, The Book of Accidents, and The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires. I've started Walden... it's a slog... 
The first chapter is Economy - I obviously have too much! 

I didn't get as much done this month as I would have liked to... we were in FL for a few days, celebrated my birthday, and - auugghhh - I got my first case of Poison Ivy. I do not recommend this!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Today’s bag/shoe combo:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Decorated bag of the day.
I'm using a gold Sophie Hulme bag even though it's not a holiday season  because I want to.
I know that it could be a bit flashy, but since it's a tiny bag, it will only be a tiny bit flashy IMO.

I added a gold chain, a gold key pouch(only for this photo shoot) and a strap that didn't come with the bag. This bag is the exact size of the LV Petit  Sac Plat, but fits a little bit more.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sunshine mama said:


> Decorated bag of the day.
> I'm using a gold Sophie Hulme bag even though it's not a holiday season  because I want to.
> I added gold chain, a gold key pouch, and a strap that didn't come with the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182866


oh my goodness!! Fantastic!


----------



## dcooney4

Ordered a surprise strap for my teal bag. I think it is such a fun alternative to the plain teal leather strap. Can’t wait to test it out. I think it will go with a lot of my other bags too.


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> Decorated bag of the day.
> I'm using a gold Sophie Hulme bag even though it's not a holiday season  because I want to.
> I know that it could be a bit flashy, but since it's a tiny bag, it will only be a tiny bit flashy IMO.
> 
> I added a gold chain, a gold key pouch(only for this photo shoot) and a strap that didn't come with the bag. This bag is the exact size of the LV Petit  Sac Plat, but fits a little bit more.
> View attachment 5182886
> View attachment 5182887


Yay pretty decorated bag!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5182919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a surprise strap for my teal bag. I think it is such a fun alternative to the plain teal leather strap. Can’t wait to test it out. I think it will go with a lot of my other bags too.
> 
> View attachment 5182919


Love that strap!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love that strap!!!!


Thank you! I was so excited when it came today. I had no idea what I was getting. I just told her the bag was teal and had light gold hardware. I love the SoRetro straps. They make all my bags so much more comfortable to wear.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5182919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a surprise strap for my teal bag. I think it is such a fun alternative to the plain teal leather strap. Can’t wait to test it out. I think it will go with a lot of my other bags too.
> 
> View attachment 5182919



Very pretty!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Got an email from Coach about their “recycled” vintage bags. Apparently they are getting $650 for a bag (and are sold out) I can’t sell for $135 in restored, like new condition…wow… Do people just like overpaying or are people really that snobbish about second hand bags (but what do they think they are buying on Coach’s site)?



When it comes from Coach, it comes from a shop and is "something"... while your restored preloved bag is just "an old bag" from a private seller...  part of me understands this way of thinking, though I perfectly well know it´s simply silly! 
It´s the same as me feeling inferior when I wear a dress I made only because it is not bought, did not come from a real shop, not in a nice shopping bag...  

I have no idea what planted this way of thinking in the back of my head, but it´s been there forever. 
My Mum used to make my clothes when I was a girl. My friend got hers bought in a posh shop. They certainly weren´t any better, but when I saw the beautiful striped paper bags from the shop in her house felt inferior. I had dresses as nice as hers, maybe better made, certainly a lot less costly thanks to my Mum but would never get one of the paperbags... 

... guess who bought herself a big Dior paperbag and one of the golden stars a while ago...  totally silly!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Here is the funky bag I bought. Wearing something else today but it would work I think.



It looks great on you- totally natural. Who´d have thought neon camo would be kind of a neutral?


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> When it comes from Coach, it comes from a shop and is "something"... while your restored preloved bag is just "an old bag" from a private seller...  part of me understands this way of thinking, though I perfectly well know it´s simply silly!
> It´s the same as me feeling inferior when I wear a dress I made only because it is not bought, did not come from a real shop, not in a nice shopping bag...
> 
> I have no idea what planted this way of thinking in the back of my head, but it´s been there forever.
> My Mum used to make my clothes when I was a girl. My friend got hers bought in a posh shop. They certainly weren´t any better, but when I saw the beautiful striped paper bags from the shop in her house felt inferior. I had dresses as nice as hers, maybe better made, certainly a lot less costly thanks to my Mum but would never get one of the paperbags...
> 
> ... guess who bought herself a big Dior paperbag and one of the golden stars a while ago...  totally silly!


I might have felt that way when I was a kid, but i am totally the opposite now. I think even if I had the money, if I had to buy new or pay full price for a designer bag, I would just go without. Can’t do it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

"bag" (vinyl document pouch, true vintage 60ies) and shoes...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Looking through my photos I found this: a Birthday present to my daughter a few years ago. Zara handbag and Ugg dupes (as she had asked for slippers). 
I fear she hated both...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage bags and repro shoes...

handbag by Gabor, true vintage
shoes by Zara (bought preloved)





handbag by Mädler (true vintage) 
shoes bought preloved. They definetely are not vintage.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage snakeskin handbag combined with YSL shoes.
the colours don´t seem to match in this photo, but worn the combination really works well.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I might have felt that way when I was a kid, but i am totally the opposite now. I think even if I had the money, if I had to buy new or pay full price for a designer bag, I would just go without. Can’t do it!


Oh, I can´t do it, either! Simply cannot make myself pay full price for anything brandnew as long as I know where to find preloved (my clothes, shoes, household appliances, toys...  I´d say 80% of what I buy is preloved) and when it comes to desinger bags brandnew from the shop is absolutely out of the question. Even if I had the money I simply couldn´t do it! 
Do I miss anything? I don´t think so- except for the fancy paper bags...


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I can´t do it, either! Simply cannot make myself pay full price for anything brandnew as long as I know where to find preloved (my clothes, shoes, household appliances, toys...  I´d say 80% of what I buy is preloved) and when it comes to desinger bags brandnew from the shop is absolutely out of the question. Even if I had the money I simply couldn´t do it!
> Do I miss anything? I don´t think so- except for the fancy paper bags...


I do have to say that opening the box of the two scarves purchased at Hermès when I got home did give me a little thrill…


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

I rarely pay full price. The only place I have is at LV because I wanted to be sure they were real. Though I have not bought LV in a long time. Lately I am in to either handmade leather bags , light weight nylon bags and the occasional premier bag at a sale price. As a child my Mom made a lot of my clothing too, so I enjoy getting the wrappings occasionally now too. When I look at pictures now I see my clothes were nicer than other children, but at the time I didn't like being different.


----------



## JenJBS

I'm a few days late, but it's been a crazy week. But August was a good month for not buying SLGs or bags! And not just for me - lots of great stats for August! 

August Stats:
Bags In: 0
Bags Out: 0
SLGs In: 0
SLGs Out: 0

Not counting my pre-order bag from Sept. 2 until October, since that's when it will arrive.


----------



## Jereni

My stats for August:

Bags in: 1
Bags out: 0, but only because I dropped the ball and didn’t respond to offers in time. 
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0

I carried 17 of my bags at least once during the month.


----------



## BowieFan1971

She’s here!!! All accessorized and ready to go. Corners are a little scuffed because I took her to lunch and had to put her on the floor, but that’s ok…she was purchased to be used. Happy with the repairs and looking forward to many years together. I also bought her a scarf of her own (that we can share)…couldn’t resist..and a shoulder strap. Now she is a true lady! Squee!!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971




----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!! All accessorized and ready to go. Corners are a little scuffed because I took her to lunch and had to put her on the floor, but that’s ok…she was purchased to be used. Happy with the repairs and looking forward to many years together. I also bought her a scarf of her own (that we can share)…couldn’t resist..and a shoulder strap. Now she is a true lady! Squee!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183955
> View attachment 5183956
> View attachment 5183957
> View attachment 5183958
> View attachment 5183960
> View attachment 5183961
> View attachment 5183962
> View attachment 5183963
> View attachment 5183964
> View attachment 5183965
> View attachment 5183966
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183967


She came out beautiful and I love her scarf too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!! All accessorized and ready to go. Corners are a little scuffed because I took her to lunch and had to put her on the floor, but that’s ok…she was purchased to be used. Happy with the repairs and looking forward to many years together. I also bought her a scarf of her own (that we can share)…couldn’t resist..and a shoulder strap. Now she is a true lady! Squee!!!!!!
> 
> She looks great! Use her a lot in good health!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183955
> View attachment 5183956
> View attachment 5183957
> View attachment 5183958
> View attachment 5183960
> View attachment 5183961
> View attachment 5183962
> View attachment 5183963
> View attachment 5183964
> View attachment 5183965
> View attachment 5183966
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183967


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 5183949



Sooooo pretty!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

August stats

bags in: 2 - another very small clutch for next to nothing (this time 50ies grosgrain with a golden clasp) and a GDR 60ies leather handbag. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
(Flea market finds)

bags out: 1 (the 60ies GDR leather bag!)

No slgs in or out 

I still have some bags listed but nobody wants them... at least I managed to sell some unwanted dresses, shoes and hats.

I should confess that at the last day of the month I went crazy on VC (coupons always trigger me...) and bought 2 Dior bags from the Galliano era which should arrive within the next week and will count for September.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> August stats
> 
> bags in: 2 - another very small clutch for next to nothing (this time 50ies grosgrain with a golden clasp) and a GDR 60ies leather handbag.
> 
> View attachment 5184381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Flea market finds)
> 
> bags out: 1 (the 60ies GDR leather bag!)
> 
> No slgs in or out
> 
> I still have some bags listed but nobody wants them... at least I managed to sell some unwanted dresses, shoes and hats.
> 
> I should confess that at the last day of the month I went crazy on VC (coupons always trigger me...) and bought 2 Dior bags from the Galliano era which should arrive within the next week and will count for September.


Can’t wait to see your Diors!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!! All accessorized and ready to go. Corners are a little scuffed because I took her to lunch and had to put her on the floor, but that’s ok…she was purchased to be used. Happy with the repairs and looking forward to many years together. I also bought her a scarf of her own (that we can share)…couldn’t resist..and a shoulder strap. Now she is a true lady! Squee!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183955
> View attachment 5183956
> View attachment 5183957
> View attachment 5183958
> View attachment 5183960
> View attachment 5183961
> View attachment 5183962
> View attachment 5183963
> View attachment 5183964
> View attachment 5183965
> View attachment 5183966
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183967


Fantasic! She looks wonderful, and (of course) I love the scarf!


----------



## 880

Happy birthday @Cookiefiend !
congrats on the gorgeous bag restoration, @BowieFan1971
@doni, have you tried a cortisone shot for the lumbago. my back doctor recommended one for me (I also have spondyosis, sciatica, disc issues)  meloxicam tablets didnt do much.
@cowgirlsboots, looking forward to seeing your diors. Love galliano era
@Jereni, hope everyth8ng checked out at the dermatologist
@dcooney4, love e new tapestry strap! Perfect on teal
am prepping for a 3 week trip to Italy: DH and I only do carry on luggage: for me: a men’s Dior saddle and a mini Loewe puzzle bags are the most practical (adjustable crossbody, light, zippered) since I don’t carry much. (DH has a 33 Evelyne sellier GM) If I have room, maybe the mini Hermes Della cavalleria. Birkenstock silver sneakers, valentino flat mules, and  valentino collaboration camo birkenstock Arizona’s. Six wolford tanks; three pairs of pants; a dress ; a skirt; a cardigan;my Dior tie dye jacket; and, my brunello rain hoodie. Underpinnings and a bathing suit. Brunello Cuchinelli corporate also invited us to tour his village Solemeo so we’re excited about that!


----------



## Jereni

Here’s my contribution for the decorate-your-bag challenge. Got some cute charms at Kendra Scott the other day - they’re meant to be for necklaces or bracelets but as they are delicate I’m enjoying putting them on smaller bags.

The pom is a Tory Burch bag charm that I got forever ago and don’t put on my bags nearly as often as I should.





@Cookiefiend that’s exciting that you are going to Italy! I hope it’s fun. DH and I are hoping to do a big trip to the Amalfi Coast someday.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Here’s my contribution for the decorate-your-bag challenge. Got some cute charms at Kendra Scott the other day - they’re meant to be for necklaces or bracelets but as they are delicate I’m enjoying putting them on smaller bags.
> 
> The pom is a Tory Burch bag charm that I got forever ago and don’t put on my bags nearly as often as I should.
> 
> View attachment 5184866
> 
> 
> 
> @Cookiefiend that’s exciting that you are going to Italy! I hope it’s fun. DH and I are hoping to do a big trip to the Amalfi Coast someday.


Very pretty - all the teal bags are coming out to play! This Coach bag is very tempting… I think I say that every time I see this style tho!  

I wish I were going to Italy - but alas... I am not. I think though that @BowieFan1971 is?

@880 - thank you for the kind birthday wishes!


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Happy birthday @Cookiefiend !
> congrats on the gorgeous bag restoration, @BowieFan1971
> @doni, have you tried a cortisone shot for the lumbago. my back doctor recommended one for me (I also have spondyosis, sciatica, disc issues)  meloxicam tablets didnt do much.
> @cowgirlsboots, looking forward to seeing your diors. Love galliano era
> @Jereni, hope everyth8ng checked out at the dermatologist
> @dcooney4, love e new tapestry strap! Perfect on teal
> am prepping for a 3 week trip to Italy: DH and I hate checking bags so only carry on luggage: for me: a men’s Dior saddle and a mini Loewe puzzle bags are the most practical (crossbody, light, zippered) since I don’t carry much. (DH has a 33 Evelyne sellier GM) If I have room, maybe the mini Hermes Della cavalleria. Birkenstock silver sneakers, valentino flats and  valentino collaboration camo birkenstock Arizona’s. Six wolford tanks; three pairs of pants; a dress ; a skirt; a cardigan;my Dior tie dye jacket; and, my brunello rain hoodie.


Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

@cowgirlsboots, I have always adored grosgrain anything and clutches! Perfection! 
@essiedub, I think calling someone’s shorts mom shorts is now a compliment lol








						Mom Jean Shorts Are So Flattering, and Here's Why
					

If you want to expand your denim collection, add a pair of mom jean shorts to your closet. This flattering high-cut style will go with everything you own.




					www.whowhatwear.com
				



thanks @dcooney4 and @More bags, I’m excited


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Happy birthday @Cookiefiend !
> congrats on the gorgeous bag restoration, @BowieFan1971
> @doni, have you tried a cortisone shot for the lumbago. my back doctor recommended one for me (I also have spondyosis, sciatica, disc issues)  meloxicam tablets didnt do much.
> @cowgirlsboots, looking forward to seeing your diors. Love galliano era
> @Jereni, hope everyth8ng checked out at the dermatologist
> @dcooney4, love e new tapestry strap! Perfect on teal
> am prepping for a 3 week trip to Italy: DH and I only do carry on luggage: for me: a men’s Dior saddle and a mini Loewe puzzle bags are the most practical (adjustable crossbody, light, zippered) since I don’t carry much. (DH has a 33 Evelyne sellier GM) If I have room, maybe the mini Hermes Della cavalleria. Birkenstock silver sneakers, valentino flat mules, and  valentino collaboration camo birkenstock Arizona’s. Six wolford tanks; three pairs of pants; a dress ; a skirt; a cardigan;my Dior tie dye jacket; and, my brunello rain hoodie. Underpinnings and a bathing suit. Brunello Cuchinelli corporate also invited us to tour his village Solemeo so we’re excited about that!


I love your packing list. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Jereni

Cookiefiend said:


> Very pretty - all the teal bags are coming out to play! This Coach bag is very tempting… I think I say that every time I see this style tho!
> 
> I wish I were going to Italy - but alas... I am not. I think though that @BowieFan1971 is?
> 
> @880 - thank you for the kind birthday wishes!



My bad - @880 hope YOU have a wonderful time in Italy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Happy Birthday @Cookiefiend ! I hope you had a great day! All my best wishes and many happy returns of the day!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Happy birthday @Cookiefiend !
> congrats on the gorgeous bag restoration, @BowieFan1971
> @doni, have you tried a cortisone shot for the lumbago. my back doctor recommended one for me (I also have spondyosis, sciatica, disc issues)  meloxicam tablets didnt do much.
> @cowgirlsboots, looking forward to seeing your diors. Love galliano era
> @Jereni, hope everyth8ng checked out at the dermatologist
> @dcooney4, love e new tapestry strap! Perfect on teal
> am prepping for a 3 week trip to Italy: DH and I only do carry on luggage: for me: a men’s Dior saddle and a mini Loewe puzzle bags are the most practical (adjustable crossbody, light, zippered) since I don’t carry much. (DH has a 33 Evelyne sellier GM) If I have room, maybe the mini Hermes Della cavalleria. Birkenstock silver sneakers, valentino flat mules, and  valentino collaboration camo birkenstock Arizona’s. Six wolford tanks; three pairs of pants; a dress ; a skirt; a cardigan;my Dior tie dye jacket; and, my brunello rain hoodie. Underpinnings and a bathing suit. Brunello Cuchinelli corporate also invited us to tour his village Solemeo so we’re excited about that!


Enjoy Italy @880! xxx


----------



## dcooney4

Happy Birthday Cookiefiend!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Very pretty - all the teal bags are coming out to play! This Coach bag is very tempting… I think I say that every time I see this style tho!
> 
> I wish I were going to Italy - but alas... I am not. I think though that @BowieFan1971 is?
> 
> @880 - thank you for the kind birthday wishes!


@880 is the one going now, but I am going in November! My recent retail therapy has been trip related items…some knit dresses and skirts and Le Pliages to match a cute red Max Mara knee length trench I got on PM for $60. 
And HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CF!!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Happy Birthday @Cookiefiend


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> August
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out:  61
> Total out: 285
> 
> August YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 7
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 144
> Total out : 1057
> 
> 
> I was actually able to do a goodwill run, which means I’ve hit my half-way point on unstuffing my life - 3/4 of the way through the year. I’m going to try to have a major push in September because I don’t want to get caught up in holiday madness


Congratulations on your outstanding stats!


dcooney4 said:


> August Stats
> 4 bags in
> 3 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 3 slgs out
> 0 sports bags in
> 2 sports bags out


Well done on all your outs!


dcooney4 said:


> Here is the funky bag I bought. Wearing something else today but it would work I think.


That bag is cute and looks fantastic with your outfit!


Cookiefiend said:


> August stats:
> 
> *Bags in or out *- 1 in - the Ferragamo Trifolio (but it was a gift so... not beating myself up over it!) I've pulled the yellow CoLab and the white Le Tanneur for donations. I don't need the CoLab with the Ferragamo (and it wasn't like it was a favorite), and the white Le Tanneur is a very nice bag... but I rarely carry it. Those yellow sides though...
> *Scarves in or out* - 2 in (one was a gift), and 2 out!
> 
> *Challenges*
> * Carry a 'juicy' bag - Ferragamo Studio and Goyard Sac Rouette in Cherry, Ferragamo in Lemon, Hermes Picotin in Blueberry, and the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch!
> * Carried 11 different bags - I sorta moved into the Ferragamo and stayed in it for 7 days - it's so cute!
> * Read or finished 3 books - The Midnight Library, The Book of Accidents, and The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires. I've started Walden... it's a slog...
> The first chapter is Economy - I obviously have too much!
> 
> I didn't get as much done this month as I would have liked to... we were in FL for a few days, celebrated my birthday, and - auugghhh - I got my first case of Poison Ivy. I do not recommend this!


Wonderful stats, congratulations on all of your reading, too. Happy belated birthday. I hope Mr. Cookie spoiled you.


----------



## mariliz11

Happy birthday @Cookiefiend ! All the best !!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Thank you @cowgirlsboots, @dcooney4, @BowieFan1971, @JenJBS, @More bags, and @mariliz11 for your kind wishes!!


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> *may stats*
> bags in 9
> bags out 0
> slgs 2
> slgs out 0
> 
> *ytd*
> bags in 19
> bags out 1
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 2
> 
> *plan*
> two bags out
> ordered four (possibly five) bags and an slg which I will count on the month they come





americandreaming said:


> *june stats*
> bags in 6
> bags out 1
> slgs in 0
> slgs out 2
> 
> *ytd*
> bags in 24
> bags out 2
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 4
> 
> *plan*
> Listed three bags and two slgs, possibly four more bags once in right shape.
> 
> *thoughts*
> I didn't manage two bags out but I got two slgs out, at least.
> 
> After accepting pennies to get rid of bags and slgs, I decided to just price the new listings higher and leave them as is.  I'm reluctant so at least if they do sell, I'll receive a decent sum.  I also feel like I'll regret selling vintage full grain leather Coach bags, especially as there isn't much vintage Coach available in the uk.
> 
> I'm trying to keep focused on my new goal of speed dating and curating what I currently have as well as sticking to my wish list.  I veered off my wish list recently with a 9085 duffle which is very large on me as expected and will be one of the first I try out once I've had the time and weather to rehab it.
> 
> I'm thinking about selling my camel Court bag.  Unfortunately its beauty and classic-ness is just that and it doesn't suit me on comfort - it's too heavy and causes shoulder pain.  I haven't touched or thought about it other than to complain about its weight.  It was my first vintage Coach bag so it has sentimental value but my other bags have sentimental value and I can use them without pain.  My Ergo is my favourite everyday bag so I'll be hunting a camel one down.





americandreaming said:


> *july stats*
> bags in 1
> bags out 1
> slgs in 0
> slgs out 0
> 
> *ytd stats*
> bags in 25
> bags out 3
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 4
> 
> *plan/thoughts*
> Bags in: I have put an order in for another bag which I will count when it comes next month and will be browsing looking for my wish list bags every now and then, casually, not chasing them down.  I've been able to speed date a few more bags and develop a better idea of what I do and don't like so I can let go of the ones I don't.  I'm generally willing to adapt to a bag if I like its style which led to binge-buying but now having accumulated a big enough collection to be able to compare and contrast I'm able to weed out the ones I don't like using.  For example, I prefer flap bags, ext/int pockets and soft structured as I don't like dealing with either overly slouchy or too structured 'hard'.
> 
> Bags out: I will be listing four more bags once they are rehabbed.  I decently priced the one I sold this month because I wasn't trying to get rid of it asap so I ignored all offers.  I'll do the same with the rest of the ones I list for the same reason.


Better late than never...

*august stats*
bags in 5
bags out 0
slgs in 0
slgs out 0

*ytd stats*
bags in 30
bags out 3
slgs in 3
slgs out 4

*plan/thoughts*
I still plan to cut six bags and have listed two of them with the other four ready to photograph and list and I'm considering listing a seventh but don't really want to so will list at a high enough price that I feel is 'worth' letting it go.

I achieved the three purse challenges by wearing a backpack, red (fruity) and white (summer) bag.  I can't remember what the non-purse one was.

Looking forward to this month's challenges as well as finally getting to another bag that I'm rehabbing to be let go.  The decor one is an easy tick as I carry all my Coach bags w/o their hangtags!  The bag/shoe will also be easy as I like to coordinate them when possible.


----------



## dcooney4

I think one of the bags I bought at the end of the month is going back . I like it but I see it will not hold up well by seeing others photo's.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I think one of the bags I bought at the end of the month is going back . I like it but I see it will not hold up well by seeing others photo's.


Which bag is that?


----------



## baghabitz34

Bag & shoe combo of the day


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Which bag is that?


The funky camo one. People were posting issues with the metallic part fading or coming off after three weeks. I don’t know if they are rough on their bags or not so I don’t want to bad mouth the bag. It looked quite sturdy but the metallic part was screen printed on the camo fabric so I decided not to chance it as I paid full price. It’s not like I am lacking bags. Lol


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> The funky camo one. People were posting issues with the metallic part fading or coming off after three weeks. I don’t know if they are rough on their bags or not so I don’t want to bad mouth the bag. It looked quite sturdy but the metallic part was screen printed on the camo fabric so I decided not to chance it as I paid full price. It’s not like I am lacking bags. Lol



Sounds like a good decision. I should do more of this kind of research when getting a new bag.

Here’s another contribution for the decorate your bag challenge. Realized that I could pin my Chanel brooches *around* the long strap on my Polene Douze. They look like they were made for this bag!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> The funky camo one. People were posting issues with the metallic part fading or coming off after three weeks. I don’t know if they are rough on their bags or not so I don’t want to bad mouth the bag. It looked quite sturdy but the metallic part was screen printed on the camo fabric so I decided not to chance it as I paid full price. It’s not like I am lacking bags. Lol


Always follow your gut…

@Jereni That pin looks like it was made to go there! Perfect!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Sounds like a good decision. I should do more of this kind of research when getting a new bag.
> 
> Here’s another contribution for the decorate your bag challenge. Realized that I could pin my Chanel brooches *around* the long strap on my Polene Douze. They look like they were made for this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5187179


I love this. They look like they were made for it.


----------



## doni

Happy birthday @Cookiefiend! 


More bags said:


> *Aug 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out



Well done!



Vintage Leather said:


> August
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out:  61
> Total out: 285
> 
> August YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 7
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 144
> Total out : 1057



Wow that is an impressive out . What a clean up!



dcooney4 said:


> August Stats
> 4 bags in
> 3 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 3 slgs out
> 0 sports bags in
> 2 sports bags out



Doing well on the SLGs! 



Cookiefiend said:


> August stats:
> 
> *Bags in or out *- 1 in - the Ferragamo Trifolio (but it was a gift so... not beating myself up over it!) I've pulled the yellow CoLab and the white Le Tanneur for donations. I don't need the CoLab with the Ferragamo (and it wasn't like it was a favorite), and the white Le Tanneur is a very nice bag... but I rarely carry it. Those yellow sides though...
> *Scarves in or out* - 2 in (one was a gift), and 2 out!



Well done. Do gifts count? 



880 said:


> @doni, have you tried a cortisone shot for the lumbago. my back doctor recommended one for me (I also have spondyosis, sciatica, disc issues)  meloxicam tablets didnt do much.



Thank you so much, that is exactly what I got! And it seems to be working. Hiking in the beautiful English countryside seems to have helped too.



880 said:


> am prepping for a 3 week trip to Italy: DH and I only do carry on luggage: for me: a men’s Dior saddle and a mini Loewe puzzle bags are the most practical (adjustable crossbody, light, zippered) since I don’t carry much. (DH has a 33 Evelyne sellier GM) If I have room, maybe the mini Hermes Della cavalleria. Birkenstock silver sneakers, valentino flat mules, and  valentino collaboration camo birkenstock Arizona’s. Six wolford tanks; three pairs of pants; a dress ; a skirt; a cardigan;my Dior tie dye jacket; and, my brunello rain hoodie. Underpinnings and a bathing suit. Brunello Cuchinelli corporate also invited us to tour his village Solemeo so we’re excited about that!



You are a professional packer! That trip to Solemeo sounds absolutely dreamy. Perhaps you want to pack more Brunello in case it does not rain? 
Where else are you going in Italy?


----------



## doni

My stats for August.

Bags in: 1 (Loewe mini Balloon. Impulse buy, but don’t regret it)
Bags out: 0 (but one has already been earmarked)

Blazers in: 4 (This is BAD, and I confess there is another one in the Sep toll already. I had been doing so well on this front… )
Blazers out: 0 (to be reassessed this month)


----------



## 880

doni said:


> You are a professional packer! That trip to Solemeo sounds absolutely dreamy. Perhaps you want to pack more Brunello in case it does not rain?
> Where else are you going in Italy?


All my pants and a dress are brunello, thanks for asking! DH’s brunello SA has already asked what we will wear to Solemeo lol. For travel to European cities,  I basically pack what I would normally wear in NYC, same clothes, shoes, accessories, so long as they can be relatively easily transported. No matter how long the trip, I only pack for about ten days. I end up with some empty packing room so I can add DHs shoes or theoretically save some room for shopping. But, i prefer to shop at home, with my regular SAs, and in my home currency. My main packing epiphany was when I decided to use the airline toiletry kit if you need something mid flight; and, once there, hotel products or buy a few things at the local pharmacy. I do pack prescription meds and an extra pair of glasses, no contacts. I don’t usually get ordinary items laundered at the hotel bc the surcharge is enormous (i find you only make that mistake once) but there are plenty of options.

We’re going to milan (we have teatro alla Scala tickets for Verdi selections); train to Rome; rent a sportscar for Tuscany (staying in an inn on a vineyard) with day trips out to San Giminano, solemeo etc); drop car in Bologna; then train to Venice. Were excited about the Aman Venice. We’re avoiding Florence this time around. We love Italy, and we have not had a three week vacation since I took the bar exam in 1994 (or much of any vacation for many years before DH retired  in 2020).

rimowa carryon (extra room in a rimowa bag that slides over the handles: DH pair of shoes, iPad et al; chargers; meds; purses that pack flat; probably not the Della cavalleria, but rather a tpm and a Goyard St. Louis)


----------



## doni

880 said:


> All the pants and the dress are brunello, thanks! I always have extra empty packing room for some shopping lol. We’re going to milan (we have teatro alla Scala tickets; I think excerpts from Verdi); train to Rome; rent a sportscar for Tuscany (staying in an inn on a vineyard) with day trips out to San Giminano, solemeo etc); drop car in Bologna; then train to Venice. We’re avoiding Florence this time around. We love Italy, and we have not had a three week vacation since I took the bar exam in 1994 (or much of any vacation for many years before DH retired  in 2020).



Ah, I hadn’t realize about all the Brunello, well done. 

I didn’t know you were a lawyer . I started practicing in 1996, after a few years doing my Ph.D. in Florence.  Usually it would be a very good idea to avoid the town at this time of the year, although in these Covid times I am told it is like it was decades back or even better.

I know what you mean, vacation, what’s that… I took a month long vacation for the first time in my life this year. I did do a little bit of work on my company, but that felt almost like leisure to me, and oh, what a discovery, the feeling of being in a vacation place for so long, bliss. I just don’t think I knew what I was missing .


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Sounds like a good decision. I should do more of this kind of research when getting a new bag.
> 
> Here’s another contribution for the decorate your bag challenge. Realized that I could pin my Chanel brooches *around* the long strap on my Polene Douze. They look like they were made for this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5187179


They certainly do - so pretty! 


doni said:


> Happy birthday @Cookiefiend!
> 
> 
> Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is an impressive out . What a clean up!
> 
> 
> 
> Doing well on the SLGs!
> 
> 
> 
> Well done. Do gifts count?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, that is exactly what I got! And it seems to be working. Hiking in the beautiful English countryside seems to have helped too.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a professional packer! That trip to Solemeo sounds absolutely dreamy. Perhaps you want to pack more Brunello in case it does not rain?
> Where else are you going in Italy?


Thank you Doni! ❤️


doni said:


> My stats for August.
> 
> Bags in: 1 (Loewe mini Balloon. Impulse buy, but don’t regret it)
> Bags out: 0 (but one has already been earmarked)
> 
> Blazers in: 4 (This is BAD, and I confess there is another one in the Sep toll already. I had been doing so well on this front… )
> Blazers out: 0 (to be reassessed this month)


I had to run off to check out the Balloon - very nice! 


880 said:


> All my pants and a dress are brunello, thanks for asking! DH’s brunello SA has already asked what we will wear to Solemeo lol. For travel to European cities,  I basically pack what I would normally wear in NYC, same clothes, shoes, accessories, so long as they can be relatively easily transported. No matter how long the trip, I only pack for about ten days. I end up with some empty packing room so I can add DHs shoes or theoretically save some room for shopping. But, i prefer to shop at home, with my regular SAs, and in my home currency. My main packing epiphany was when I decided to use the airline toiletry kit if you need something mid flight; and, once there, hotel products or buy a few things at the local pharmacy. I do pack prescription meds and an extra pair of glasses, no contacts. I don’t usually get ordinary items laundered at the hotel bc the surcharge is enormous (i find you only make that mistake once) but there are plenty of options.
> 
> We’re going to milan (we have teatro alla Scala tickets for Verdi selections); train to Rome; rent a sportscar for Tuscany (staying in an inn on a vineyard) with day trips out to San Giminano, solemeo etc); drop car in Bologna; then train to Venice. Were excited about the Aman Venice. We’re avoiding Florence this time around. We love Italy, and we have not had a three week vacation since I took the bar exam in 1994 (or much of any vacation for many years before DH retired  in 2020).
> 
> rimowa carryon (extra room in a rimowa bag that slides over the handles: DH pair of shoes, iPad et al; chargers; meds; purses that pack flat; probably not the Della cavalleria, but rather a tpm and a Goyard St. Louis)
> View attachment 5187540
> View attachment 5187541


You know, there’s almost enough room in there for me to squeeze in! 
Your plans sound wonderful, and you are a wizard at packing. I love seeing the suitcases too - thank you!
(I am trying to be better at packing!)


----------



## 880

doni said:


> did do a little bit of work on my company, but that felt almost like leisure to me, and oh, what a discovery, the feeling of being in a vacation place for so long, bliss. I just don’t think I knew what I was missin


Forgot to say I am so glad the lumbago is better! And, I kept meaning to ask how your company is going! Around  when you were debating the dark red bv pouch that you let go, I seem to recall you were talking about an exciting new professional chapter in your life! Would love to hear! Are the new blazers work or play or both?



Cookiefiend said:


> You know, there’s almost enough room in there for me to squeeze in!


You would be very welcome! I watched some you tube videos on how to pack (with the volume turned off lol) Are you planning any post bday trips with Mr. Cookie? Hugs


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> You would be very welcome! I watched some you tube videos on how to pack (with the volume turned off lol) Are you planning any post bday trips with Mr. Cookie? Hugs


No plans until next year, so I'm living vicariously through everyone else!


----------



## mariliz11

Another affordable/designer bag and shoe combo. Gucci marmont camera bag and H&M mules with a touch of pink in between


----------



## americandreaming

@880 what does 'combos that coordinate, but don’t match' mean?  Like matching bag/shoe colour doesn't count as it matches?  I match by colour where possible so don't actually know what coordinating but not matching means lol


----------



## americandreaming

Just sold a slg!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> The funky camo one. People were posting issues with the metallic part fading or coming off after three weeks. I don’t know if they are rough on their bags or not so I don’t want to bad mouth the bag. It looked quite sturdy but the metallic part was screen printed on the camo fabric so I decided not to chance it as I paid full price. It’s not like I am lacking bags. Lol



What a shame there are quality issues! It´s a really funky bag. But I understand your returning it. Paying full price for a bag with a short shelf life is no fun. Maybe not all the bags have these issues and you will be able to get a preloved one for far less that´s fully intact at some point in the future.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

americandreaming said:


> @880 what does 'combos that coordinate, but don’t match' mean?  Like matching bag/shoe colour doesn't count as it matches?  I match by colour where possible so don't actually know what coordinating but not matching means lol



I´m not sure but would guess that for example leopard print shoes and a red handbag would count as coordinating but not matching. 
When dressing vintage I always try to actually match my bag, shoes, gloves, hat as it used to be done.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

americandreaming said:


> Just sold a slg!


Congratulations!


----------



## dcooney4

americandreaming said:


> Just sold a slg!


Yay! Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a shame there are quality issues! It´s a really funky bag. But I understand your returning it. Paying full price for a bag with a short shelf life is no fun. Maybe not all the bags have these issues and you will be able to get a preloved one for far less that´s fully intact at some point in the future.


That would be great. I really liked both straps on the bag and the way the bag was designed otherwise was nicely done.


----------



## 880

americandreaming said:


> @880 what does 'combos that coordinate, but don’t match' mean?  Like matching bag/shoe colour doesn't count as it matches?  I match by colour where possible so don't actually know what coordinating but not matching means lol


Agree with @cowgirlsboots, and my apologies for not being more clear! I meant to be more inclusive not less, so stuff that doesn’t match exactly or coordinates (like different shades, brown and taupe; or complementary colors, like yellow and purple, blue and orange, plus stuff that matches; basically whatever one thinks looks nice together


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my bigger decorated gold bag today.


----------



## JenJBS

My new smooshy purple tote by Stand Studio got released from pre-order early (it was going to be Oct 15)! It's with DHL! Scheduled delivery is next Wednesday, but knowing DHL it will be Tuesday - maybe even Monday if I'm lucky.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My new smooshy purple tote by Stand Studio got released from pre-order early (it was going to be Oct 15)! It's with DHL! Scheduled delivery is next Wednesday, but knowing DHL it will be Tuesday - maybe even Monday if I'm lucky.


I'm so excited for you and I can't wait to see it!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm so excited for you and I can't wait to see it!



Thank you, Sunshine!   

It's such a delight to have people who understand and share my excitement about bags! So happy I found TPF!  My co-workers don't get how I could be excited about a new purple bag, when I already have several. Silly people... 

PS. My wallet is less than happy I found TPF. I am currently ignoring it.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!
> 
> It's such a delight to have people who understand and share my excitement about bags! So happy I found TPF!  My co-workers don't get how I could be excited about a new purple bag, when I already have several. Silly people...
> 
> PS. My wallet is less than happy I found TPF. I am currently ignoring it.



Totally get it, and am looking forward to the reveal with popcorn!


----------



## Jereni

On a related note, very excited to share what is my first purple bag!!!

Been really getting back into Coach lately, especially their classic turnlock bags that are made from glovetanned leather. Once I discovered that this bag had existed, was very excited to find it on PM for a good deal.







It’s in excellent condition, likely never or barely used and has not a scratch on it!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Totally get it, and am looking forward to the reveal with popcorn!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> On a related note, very excited to share what is my first purple bag!!!
> 
> Been really getting back into Coach lately, especially their classic turnlock bags that are made from glovetanned leather. Once I discovered that this bag had existed, was very excited to find it on PM for a good deal.
> 
> View attachment 5189260
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189261
> 
> 
> It’s in excellent condition, likely never or barely used and has not a scratch on it!



It's gorgeous!   Congratulations!   Love Coach glovetanned leather!


----------



## baghabitz34

Carrying my Tweed Tabby tomorrow, which is one of my least used bags


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Carrying my Tweed Tabby tomorrow, which is one of my least used bags
> View attachment 5189293



All the pretty sparkles! Love what I can see of that box it's resting against.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> On a related note, very excited to share what is my first purple bag!!!
> 
> Been really getting back into Coach lately, especially their classic turnlock bags that are made from glovetanned leather. Once I discovered that this bag had existed, was very excited to find it on PM for a good deal.
> 
> View attachment 5189260
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189261
> 
> 
> It’s in excellent condition, likely never or barely used and has not a scratch on it!


Love it!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> On a related note, very excited to share what is my first purple bag!!!
> 
> Been really getting back into Coach lately, especially their classic turnlock bags that are made from glovetanned leather. Once I discovered that this bag had existed, was very excited to find it on PM for a good deal.
> 
> View attachment 5189260
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189261
> 
> 
> It’s in excellent condition, likely never or barely used and has not a scratch on it!


Great find!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Carrying my Tweed Tabby tomorrow, which is one of my least used bags
> View attachment 5189293


Pretty! I need to do this too.


----------



## Jereni

Today’s contribution for the shoe-purse-coordinating-not-matching challenge. Loving fall colors!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I met the non-purse challenge for September in a big way.  I gave away three-quarters of my earring and bracelet collections to one of my dearest friends.  Although I liked it all, handmade some of it myself, and got a lot of wear out of most of it, at this point in my life the pieces looked to me like they belonged to a different person.  The proportions of my body have changed, the literal structure of my earlobes has changed, and my fashion aesthetic has changed.  Fortunately, my friend was eager to take it all, and I do not regret letting go of any of it.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I let three bags go this month but I picked up two on a micro vacation.
> The first one has a leather strap and is a beautiful teal leather. The second came with two straps though I will probably never use the chain one. The leather on it is quite nice too. Never saw either of these brands before and my friend said I should get both. She said if I get tired of them she gets first dibs. Lol
> 
> View attachment 5172691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172693


These are really pretty! I'll bet you end up keeping them both…


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> The color on the second bag is a soft light blue. It reads almost grey on my phone which it is not.


I thought it was ivory! Time to get my laptop monitor re-calibrated?


----------



## ElainePG

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day, a pink lemonade bag.
> View attachment 5176031


Now THIS is a happy-happy bag!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Life just feels like a soap opera right now, but I am ok. It’s just been do much at one time lately. Had a cancer scare myself last week, but biopsy came back ok. Having complications with my fibroids and they wanted to be sure there wasn’t any other issue. There isn’t, but I am now beyond a “wait and see” on the fibroids since one is softball size and causing bleeding issues. Have a consult next week about what to do next.
> It will all be ok, I’m just stressed right now. Retail therapy for the Italy trip has been a distraction, but I truly have everything I need now and have to stop. LOL


I'm so sorry to hear this! I know this you posted this a couple of weeks ago, but I hope you've had some resolution about what to do about those super-large fibroids. Stressful, to be sure, because who wants surgery, but on the other hand…

Sending you good thoughts, and a hug.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Today I wore my quilted Coach Willis so this is to satisfy the ‘juicy’ bag challenge for the month.
> 
> View attachment 5178914
> 
> 
> Also got some cute charms to dress it up with:
> 
> View attachment 5178915


This is aDORable!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this! I know this you posted this a couple of weeks ago, but I hope you've had some resolution about what to do about those super-large fibroids. Stressful, to be sure, because who wants surgery, but on the other hand…
> 
> Sending you good thoughts, and a hug.


Thank you. Waiting for a consult with the surgeon to choose between hormone therapy before laparoscopic tumor removal or a partial hysterectomy. I am at peace with either one. Doing ok otherwise.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I may not be young or skinny, but some days, I just got style. This bag is still one of my faves…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179249
> View attachment 5179250


Don't sell yourself short… you look wonderful!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I know it seems like I don't shop my closet as much as I should, but *by being in this thread for years my shelves remain nice and neat and I don't over spend*. Before joining I had way more bags and rarely got rid of any and felt overwhelmed.


Same here. I find this thread to be a touchstone.

Plus, of course, the terrific company.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *August & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> August Challenges
> Juicy, fruity colours - raspberry Chanel Reissue 1x, blueberry So Kelly 1x, cherry Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag 4x
> 
> Bag rotation - 11 bags
> Exited 12 items - household items and skates
> Purchased a red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag. After not having bought anything for awhile, I am oogling everything - another bag, scarves, jewelry, sweaters, outerwear, all the pretty things.
> *Aug 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Your stats are great. I had my eye on that same Gucci bag, but eventually decided it was a leeeeetle too small. Now I'm considering the Jackie 1961 Small Hobo. I've emailed the link to Mr. PG… hint, hint!


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> August
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out:  61
> Total out: 285
> 
> August YTD
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 7
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 144
> Total out : 1057
> 
> 
> I was actually able to do a goodwill run, which means I’ve hit my half-way point on unstuffing my life - 3/4 of the way through the year. I’m going to try to have a major push in September because I don’t want to get caught up in holiday madness


I am in awe of how much you've been able to clear out this year. Well done!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Here is the funky bag I bought. Wearing something else today but it would work I think.


I totally love this! I'm generally not a camo fan, but these colors are unusual. Is that bright color a sort of a gold? It really pops. It's great with your outfit, but I could see it with lots of other things too. Good as a fall/winter bag, yes?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Today’s bag/shoe combo:
> View attachment 5182864


Super-cute outfit!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5182919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a surprise strap for my teal bag. I think it is such a fun alternative to the plain teal leather strap. Can’t wait to test it out. I think it will go with a lot of my other bags too.
> 
> View attachment 5182919


Pretty! Is this from SoRetro?


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I do have to say that opening the box of the two scarves purchased at Hermès when I got home did give me a little thrill…


Hah! This one I completely understand!!!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!! All accessorized and ready to go. Corners are a little scuffed because I took her to lunch and had to put her on the floor, but that’s ok…she was purchased to be used. Happy with the repairs and looking forward to many years together. I also bought her a scarf of her own (that we can share)…couldn’t resist..and a shoulder strap. Now she is a true lady! Squee!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183955
> View attachment 5183956
> View attachment 5183957
> View attachment 5183958
> View attachment 5183960
> View attachment 5183961
> View attachment 5183962
> View attachment 5183963
> View attachment 5183964
> View attachment 5183965
> View attachment 5183966
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183967


She is beautiful! Wear her in good health!

If we lived closer I'd give you a small coin to drop inside her… for luck. Old Eastern European custom that I learned about from my Gramma Rose.


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> Happy birthday @Cookiefiend !
> congrats on the gorgeous bag restoration, @BowieFan1971
> @doni, have you tried a cortisone shot for the lumbago. my back doctor recommended one for me (I also have spondyosis, sciatica, disc issues)  meloxicam tablets didnt do much.
> @cowgirlsboots, looking forward to seeing your diors. Love galliano era
> @Jereni, hope everyth8ng checked out at the dermatologist
> @dcooney4, love e new tapestry strap! Perfect on teal
> am prepping for a 3 week trip to Italy: DH and I only do carry on luggage: for me: a men’s Dior saddle and a mini Loewe puzzle bags are the most practical (adjustable crossbody, light, zippered) since I don’t carry much. (DH has a 33 Evelyne sellier GM) If I have room, maybe the mini Hermes Della cavalleria. Birkenstock silver sneakers, valentino flat mules, and  valentino collaboration camo birkenstock Arizona’s. Six wolford tanks; three pairs of pants; a dress ; a skirt; a cardigan;my Dior tie dye jacket; and, my brunello rain hoodie. Underpinnings and a bathing suit. Brunello Cuchinelli corporate also invited us to tour his village Solemeo so we’re excited about that!


Bon voyage, safe travels, have a ball!


----------



## ElainePG

Happy Belated Birthday, @Cookiefiend !


----------



## whateve

August stats
0 bags out
1 bags in
0 slgs out
2 slgs in 

ytd
bags in 6
bags out 3
slgs in 13
slgs out 13

I bought a couple of bags at thrift stores that may or may not become part of my collection.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you. Waiting for a consult with the surgeon to choose between hormone therapy before laparoscopic tumor removal or a partial hysterectomy. I am at peace with either one. Doing ok otherwise.



Sending you a big hug xxx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My VC haul has been coming in...  parcels from Milan! 

I´m really happy with my purchases! 

Here´s number 1: Dior Serpeant from 2009



In the photo she just had been unpacked and still is a little flat. The downside of direct shipping is that people pack as they please. 

I really love the leather of this bag. It´s the softest lambskin I´ve ever touched. My son saif it felt like fur though ithe surface is smooth. 

Am I the only one to see parallels to the BV Pouch? 


Number 2: Dior Soft Babe, 2008



I took her grocery shopping today and she is perfect! I think the Babe might be my Lady? She is the type of handheld bag that looks totally natural on me. 

Number 3: Maison Margiela red sandals




Ok, they are a bit scruffy (though I´m not sure whether the leather is distressed on purpose) , but I love them and a bit of tlc will do them a huge favour. For a 20 € purchase they are totally convincing plus they fit me perfectly. I was really happy because they came in their original box and even have their dustbags. 




Number 4 of my splurge is still with DPD- a pair of Maison Margiela ankle boots coming from France.


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> She is beautiful! Wear her in good health!
> 
> If we lived closer I'd give you a small coin to drop inside her… for luck. Old Eastern European custom that I learned about from my Gramma Rose.


Thanks for all the compliments! Does the coin custom  work if anyone gives it to you? Or does it have to be a particular person? I love those kinds of customs!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> My VC haul has been coming in...  parcels from Milan!
> 
> I´m really happy with my purchases!
> 
> Here´s number 1: Dior Serpeant from 2009
> 
> View attachment 5191221
> 
> In the photo she just had been unpacked and still is a little flat. The downside of direct shipping is that people pack as they please.
> 
> I really love the leather of this bag. It´s the softest lambskin I´ve ever touched. My son saif it felt like fur though ithe surface is smooth.
> 
> Am I the only one to see parallels to the BV Pouch?
> 
> 
> Number 2: Dior Soft Babe, 2008
> 
> View attachment 5191222
> 
> I took her grocery shopping today and she is perfect! I think the Babe might be my Lady? She is the type of handheld bag that looks totally natural on me.
> 
> Number 3: Maison Margiela red sandals
> 
> View attachment 5191224
> 
> 
> Ok, they are a bit scruffy (though I´m not sure whether the leather is distressed on purpose) , but I love them and a bit of tlc will do them a huge favour. For a 20 € purchase they are totally convincing plus they fit me perfectly. I was really happy because they came in their original box and even have their dustbags.
> 
> View attachment 5191223
> 
> 
> Number 4 of my splurge is still with DPD- a pair of Maison Margiela ankle boots coming from France.


Love the Babe!!!! Disco/boho vibes!!!!


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Today’s contribution for the shoe-purse-coordinating-not-matching challenge. Loving fall colors!
> 
> View attachment 5189844


Gorgeous combo.


Claudia Herzog said:


> I met the non-purse challenge for September in a big way.  I gave away three-quarters of my earring and bracelet collections to one of my dearest friends.  Although I liked it all, handmade some of it myself, and got a lot of wear out of most of it, at this point in my life the pieces looked to me like they belonged to a different person.  The proportions of my body have changed, the literal structure of my earlobes has changed, and my fashion aesthetic has changed.  Fortunately, my friend was eager to take it all, and *I do not regret letting go of any of it.*


Beautiful story. Your last line is the best. I’m sure you delighted your friend. 


ElainePG said:


> Your stats are great. I had my eye on that same Gucci bag, but eventually decided it was a leeeeetle too small. Now I'm considering the Jackie 1961 Small Hobo. I've emailed the link to Mr. PG… hint, hint!


Thanks Elaine. It’s an amazing shade of red, and yes you’re right, it has smaller capacity than some of my other bags. Ooh, looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Pretty! Is this from SoRetro?


Yes it is. I did a surprise strap. Where I tell her what I would like to match and let her pick it. I am delighted with it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments! Does the coin custom  work if anyone gives it to you? Or does it have to be a particular person? I love those kinds of customs!


I’m not sure! 
But every purse I’ve sold, I’ve put a few pennies in for the new owner’s luck. ❤️


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m not sure!
> But every purse I’ve sold, I’ve put a few pennies in for the new owner’s luck. ❤


I love this! Totally copying this!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you. Waiting for a consult with the surgeon to choose between hormone therapy before laparoscopic tumor removal or a partial hysterectomy. I am at peace with either one. Doing ok otherwise.


Wishing you a speedy recovery with which ever you do.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m not sure!
> But every purse I’ve sold, I’ve put a few pennies in for the new owner’s luck. ❤



In Germany a shiny cent coin - in former times a Pfennig- is for luck. The best version is one you find on the street, but any given by anybody is a token for luck. Good luck to you!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m not sure!
> But every purse I’ve sold, I’ve put a few pennies in for the new owner’s luck. ❤


My father used to do that when we got a new wallet or purse. The sentiment is that you'll never be broke.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Today’s pairing


----------



## JenJBS

My new Pretty arrived! Rosanna quilted leather tote bag by Stand Studio.


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> My new Pretty arrived! Rosanna quilted leather tote bag by Stand Studio.
> 
> View attachment 5192855


That's adorable!
Could you do a bag spill, give us the deets?


----------



## dcooney4

Broke down and ordered a Mystery Box because there were some new colors you could only get that way. Also I need more Small items to paint. I got super lucky and got the unicorn color of peacock . I think it will look great with my new strap too.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Today’s pairing
> View attachment 5192849


I love love love this combo.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> My new Pretty arrived! Rosanna quilted leather tote bag by Stand Studio.
> 
> View attachment 5192855


Beautiful color! Looks so huggable!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> That's adorable!
> Could you do a bag spill, give us the deets?



Thank you!  I'll do a bag spill when I get home this evening. 




dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful color! Looks so huggable!



Thank you!    Yes, very huggable!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Broke down and ordered a Mystery Box because there were some new colors you could only get that way. Also I need more Small items to paint. I got super lucky and got the unicorn color of peacock . I think it will look great with my new strap too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192861
> View attachment 5192863


That's a great color and the strap is fantastic with it! 


dcooney4 said:


> I love love love this combo.


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> That's a great color and the strap is fantastic with it!
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> That's adorable!
> Could you do a bag spill, give us the deets?



Here you go...

She's feels as soft and smooshy as she looks! There's a detachable, thin, crossbody strap I will never use. 

What fits:
Phone ( in bulky OtterBox case)
Small wallet (could fit a big one)
Sunglasses
Gloves (Winter Is Coming)
Small pill bottle (could very easily fit a larger bottle)
A couple spare masks
Compact
Lipstick
Comb
Phone charger
Pen

And all that fit below the purple line inside - in the black area.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Oh, btw…I did it! Got to my goal weight! Now i have to learn how to maintain it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh, btw…I did it! Got to my goal weight! Now i have to learn how to maintain it.


Congrats When you figure out how to maintain it, please let the rest of us know. I have a hard time maintaining also, SMH.


----------



## baghabitz34

3-in-1 today. 
Ivy green Rogue is definitely one of my least used bags.
I usually accessorize it with this Kate Spade owl charm.
Rogue + Nikes = bag/shoe combo of the day.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh, btw…I did it! Got to my goal weight! Now i have to learn how to maintain it.


Yay congrats!


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> Here you go...
> 
> She's feels as soft and smooshy as she looks! There's a detachable, thin, crossbody strap I will never use.
> 
> What fits:
> Phone ( in bulky OtterBox case)
> Small wallet (could fit a big one)
> Sunglasses
> Gloves (Winter Is Coming)
> Small pill bottle (could very easily fit a larger bottle)
> A couple spare masks
> Compact
> Lipstick
> Comb
> Phone charger
> Pen
> 
> And all that fit below the purple line inside - in the black area.
> 
> View attachment 5193205


So cute - thank you!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh, btw…I did it! Got to my goal weight! Now i have to learn how to maintain it.


That's fantastic, congratulations!


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5193695
> 
> 3-in-1 today.
> Ivy green Rogue is definitely one of my least used bags.
> I usually accessorize it with this Kate Spade owl charm.
> Rogue + Nikes = bag/shoe combo of the day.


It's a beautiful color! Why do you think you rarely carry it?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Today’s bag and shoe pairing - same purse though!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh, btw…I did it! Got to my goal weight! Now i have to learn how to maintain it.


Congratulations!


----------



## baghabitz34

[QUOTE="Cookiefiend, post: 34751265, member: 
It's a beautiful color! Why do you think you rarely carry it?
[/QUOTE]

Thanks. I think I rarely use it because I really wanted the olive green Rogue. I purchased the olive originally, but it had issues & I had to return it. Bought this one thinking a green bag is a green bag, but…I just don’t like this color as much as I like the olive.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Broke down and ordered a Mystery Box because there were some new colors you could only get that way. Also I need more Small items to paint. I got super lucky and got the unicorn color of peacock . I think it will look great with my new strap too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192861
> View attachment 5192863


Gorgeous color and perfect match to your strap!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Here you go...
> 
> She's feels as soft and smooshy as she looks! There's a detachable, thin, crossbody strap I will never use.
> 
> What fits:
> Phone ( in bulky OtterBox case)
> Small wallet (could fit a big one)
> Sunglasses
> Gloves (Winter Is Coming)
> Small pill bottle (could very easily fit a larger bottle)
> A couple spare masks
> Compact
> Lipstick
> Comb
> Phone charger
> Pen
> 
> And all that fit below the purple line inside - in the black area.
> 
> View attachment 5193205


Another gorgeous purple bag. Is it as squishy and soft as it looks?


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh, btw…I did it! Got to my goal weight! Now i have to learn how to maintain it.


Congratulations! I've found that to maintain, it is important to weigh often so you can make adjustments as soon as you can. I don't think you need to go back on a diet if your weight bumps up, just cut back for a day or two. That is so much easier than trying to lose a lot of weight, which takes perseverance.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Another gorgeous purple bag. Is it as squishy and soft as it looks?



Thank you!     Yes, as soft and squishy as it looks!


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> Congrats When you figure out how to maintain it, please let the rest of us know. I have a hard time maintaining also, SMH.


I actually feel pretty good about maintaining it this time. I have learned how to eat better, make better choices, without depriving myself. I have gotten to eat everything I love on Noom…maybe not as often or in as large of quantities as before, but I have worked them in and never really felt deprived. I am going to keep food logging to stay aware and accountable until my new calorie budget/eating habits are set. I can eat larger portions of healthy things or i can choose to eat like i have been for the rest of the day so I can have something higher calorie or a splurge. Plus since I am in the habit of portion control, I no longer like the feeling of being “full” that used to be the marker of being finished with a meal.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I actually feel pretty good about maintaining it this time. I have learned how to eat better, make better choices, without depriving myself. I have gotten to eat everything I love on Noom…maybe not as often or in as large of quantities as before, but I have worked them in and never really felt deprived. I am going to keep food logging to stay aware and accountable until my new calorie budget/eating habits are set. I can eat larger portions of healthy things or i can choose to eat like i have been for the rest of the day so I can have something higher calorie or a splurge. Plus since I am in the habit of portion control, I no longer like the feeling of being “full” that used to be the marker of being finished with a meal.



That's great! Well done!


----------



## dcooney4

I have been organizing my stuff a bit more. I keep trying to down size my most used style of bag, but I am about to give up and just wait to see if any of them don’t get used. I also hate to break the rainbow. I would like a darker canyon if I see one then I will sell the one I have. Here is an updated picture I took yesterday.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I have been organizing my stuff a bit more. I keep trying to down size my most used style of bag, but I am about to give up and just wait to see if any of them don’t get used. I also hate to break the rainbow. I would like a darker canyon if I see one then I will sell the one I have. Here is an updated picture I took yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194686


I think the Tote is my favorite style of bag... looking at this beautiful rainbow of totes makes me feel very happy.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> I have been organizing my stuff a bit more. I keep trying to down size my most used style of bag, but I am about to give up and just wait to see if any of them don’t get used. I also hate to break the rainbow. I would like a darker canyon if I see one then I will sell the one I have. Here is an updated picture I took yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194686


Love all the colors! You’re tempting me to get one. I see you have an organizer in yours - what size & do you feel it’s necessary or just a nice to have?
Thanks


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I think the Tote is my favorite style of bag... looking at this beautiful rainbow of totes makes me feel very happy.


 These are the mini tote Crossbody bags. They all come with a leather Crossbody strap. Then I have a few SoRetro straps to switch up the look.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Love all the colors! You’re tempting me to get one. I see you have an organizer in yours - what size & do you feel it’s necessary or just a nice to have?
> Thanks


I use the Veracord Mini . I hate putting my glasses in a case so I use the inside pockets for that and my phone And the outer pockets on the organizer for my masks and sunnies. The felt keeps them all from getting scratched so I don’t need tons of extra cases.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> August stats
> 0 bags out
> 1 bags in
> 0 slgs out
> 2 slgs in
> 
> ytd
> bags in 6
> bags out 3
> slgs in 13
> slgs out 13
> 
> I bought a couple of bags at thrift stores that may or may not become part of my collection.


These are great stats. Which bags did you buy at thrift stores?


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments! *Does the coin custom  work if anyone gives it to you? Or does it have to be a particular person?* I love those kinds of customs!


You know, I'm not sure. Gramma never told me. But I don't think it has to be a particular person. 

There are SO many things I wish I had asked her… and now it's too late.  But when you're a little kid, and a teenager, those old stories aren't so interesting.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m not sure!
> But every purse I’ve sold, *I’ve put a few pennies in for the new owner’s luck*. ❤


That's lovely!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> My father used to do that when we got a new wallet or purse. The sentiment is that you'll never be broke.


Oh, that's interesting!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Today’s pairing
> View attachment 5192849


Elaine just fainted! Wowie!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Broke down and ordered a Mystery Box because there were some new colors you could only get that way. Also I need more Small items to paint. I got super lucky and got the unicorn color of peacock . I think it will look great with my new strap too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192861
> View attachment 5192863


That Peacock shade is amazing! Not available except in the Mystery Box? Because I would totally splurge on that one…


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I actually feel pretty good about maintaining it this time. I have learned how to eat better, make better choices, without depriving myself. I have gotten to eat everything I love on Noom…maybe not as often or in as large of quantities as before, but I have worked them in and never really felt deprived. I am going to keep food logging to stay aware and accountable until my new calorie budget/eating habits are set. I can eat larger portions of healthy things or i can choose to eat like i have been for the rest of the day so I can have something higher calorie or a splurge. Plus since I am in the habit of portion control, I no longer like the feeling of being “full” that used to be the marker of being finished with a meal.


This sounds like a very healthy, "lifetime" way to eat. And I agree with not eating until you feel "full" … for me, I've found that it takes my brain time to catch up with my stomach! Does Noom also talk about eating more slowly? That's another thing that works for me. Smaller portions, eaten more slowly.

And then ice cream, every now & then.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> That Peacock shade is amazing! Not available except in the Mystery Box? Because I would totally splurge on that one…


Not yet but I have a feeling it will be. There are so many people requesting it.


----------



## ElainePG

@dcooney4 I just did a deep dive on tote organizers and found one for my Mini Tote. Not the Vercord,  a different company, because I wanted one with a zipper on the inside back pocket for my pen & car keys. Same idea, though. 

I like that the middle pockets are removable.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> @dcooney4 I just did a deep dive on tote organizers and found one for my Mini Tote. Not the Vercord,  a different company, because I wanted one with a zipper on the inside back pocket for my pen & car keys. Same idea, though.
> 
> I like that the middle pockets are removable.
> 
> View attachment 5194922


Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Let me know how it works for you.


Will do! It's supposed to be here Monday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

ElainePG said:


> You know, I'm not sure. Gramma never told me. But I don't think it has to be a particular person.
> 
> There are SO many things I wish I had asked her… and now it's too late.  But when you're a little kid, and a teenager, those old stories aren't so interesting.



I bought a pre-loved bag, and I wish I could remember from whom.  The seller included inside the bag a $1 bill, citing much the same tradition: that anytime you give someone a bag or wallet, you always include just a little bit of money already inside so it will never be empty for the recipient.  In the seller's practice of the tradition, it didn't seem like the money had to come from a particular person, just whomever was giving you the bag or wallet.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Claudia Herzog said:


> I bought a pre-loved bag, and I wish I could remember from whom.  The seller included inside the bag a $1 bill, citing much the same tradition: that anytime you give someone a bag or wallet, you always include just a little bit of money already inside so it will never be empty for the recipient.  In the seller's practice of the tradition, it didn't seem like the money had to come from a particular person, just whomever was giving you the bag or wallet.


I know someone that des that too, She calls is it the Lucky buck.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> I have been organizing my stuff a bit more. I keep trying to down size my most used style of bag, but I am about to give up and just wait to see if any of them don’t get used. I also hate to break the rainbow. I would like a darker canyon if I see one then I will sell the one I have. Here is an updated picture I took yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194686



Love the rainbow! These bags look like a nice size. ::heads off to check them out::


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> This sounds like a very healthy, "lifetime" way to eat. And I agree with not eating until you feel "full" … for me, I've found that it takes my brain time to catch up with my stomach! Does Noom also talk about eating more slowly? That's another thing that works for me. Smaller portions, eaten more slowly.
> 
> And then ice cream, every now & then.


Yes. They want you to be mindful about eating, which requires eating slower. You can’t fully taste what you are eating or know when to stop if you are shoveling it in your mouth at breakneck speed, which i used to in a major way.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Yes. They want you to be mindful about eating, which requires eating slower. You can’t fully taste what you are eating or know when to stop if you are shoveling it in your mouth at breakneck speed, which i used to in a major way.


I used to be a very slow eater as a child. My family always bugged me about it. Finally when I was a teenager I learned to eat fast. Now I wish I could slow down.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> These are great stats. Which bags did you buy at thrift stores?


I bought a Coach for $3 and a Fossil for $15. The Coach is very cute but very tiny so I think I'm probably going to sell it. At the thrift store, all the other Coach bags were over $25 so I think they didn't realize it was authentic. The Fossil is a drawstring, my favorite style, and in two shades of brown. I haven't carried it yet so I don't know if I'll keep it. At another thrift store, I found a Brighton bag for $10. There was $10 inside one of the pockets. I'm going to sell that one.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> I use the Veracord Mini . I hate putting my glasses in a case so I use the inside pockets for that and my phone And the outer pockets on the organizer for my masks and sunnies. The felt keeps them all from getting scratched so I don’t need tons of extra cases.


I also hate carrying a rigid oversized case for prescription sunglasses or glasses (I carry one pair and wear the other). In the middle of this pic is a universal eye glass case from Valextra. It protects even my oversized horn prescription glasses. I clip the waterproof hat or a collapsible straw one to the outside of my crossbody mini Loewe puzzle. It fits everything else inside (passports and covid 19 vaccination proof cards; sun glasses, hand sanitizer; card case; phone (not pictured) mask; map; hotel key card; glass case. Best travel bag ever Bc it also collapses flat and has withstood rain (And still looks new).  It also feels pretty safe bc of a zipper underneath a leather flap. Post covid, it’s important to carry ID and the US form of the green pass everywhere. The concierge said it was unclear whether copies would be accepted, so we are very careful with the originals.

there are a few threads on TPF talking about how scary it is to travel abroad with nice bags or jewelry, so I just wanted to add here that, just as in the past, I’ve felt extremely safe in europe (this trip so far), Milan and Rome, with designer items and even branded jewelry that I would normally wear at home. The locals in the areas we frequent wear far more expensive bags and jewelry. But, if anyone is especially concerned post covid, there are very few crowds.

(I was somewhat alarmed at how many local women and tourists wear the H kelly OPEN, and how careless both locals and tourists seem to be with their valuables. We love the hotel garden for breakfast, but DH adores Neopolitan sfogliatella (found in a caffetteria in piazza pieta, so we’ve gone there twice. I was surprised to see several couples leave their bags totally unattended, and once, a large expensive camera, on top of their table while one went to the bathroom and another went to examine the pastry case. DH joked that we must have looked honest and reliable.

View attachment 5196807










						White Leather Glasses Case | Valextra small leather goods
					

Discover the elegant design of the White Leather Glasses Case by Valextra. Shop for accessories ideal for day and evening outfits on the official website.




					www.valextra.com


----------



## sherrylynn

880 said:


> I also hate carrying a rigid oversized case for prescription sunglasses or glasses (I carry one pair and wear the other). In the middle of this pic is a universal eye glass case from Valextra. It protects even my oversized horn prescription glasses. I clip the waterproof hat or a collapsible straw one to the outside of my crossbody mini Loewe puzzle. It fits everything else inside (passports and covid 19 vaccination proof cards; sun glasses, hand sanitizer; card case; phone (not pictured) mask; map; hotel key card; glass case. Best travel bag ever Bc it also collapses flat and has withstood rain (And still looks new).  It also feels pretty safe bc of a zipper underneath a leather flap. Post covid, it’s important to carry ID and the US form of the green pass everywhere. The concierge said it was unclear whether copies would be accepted, so we are very careful with the originals.
> 
> there are a few threads on TPF talking about how scary it is to travel abroad with nice bags or jewelry, so I just wanted to add here that, just as in the past, I’ve felt extremely safe in europe (this trip so far), Milan and Rome, with designer items and even branded jewelry that I would normally wear at home. The locals in the areas we frequent wear far more expensive bags and jewelry. But, if anyone is especially concerned post covid, there are very few crowds.
> 
> (I was somewhat alarmed at how many local women and tourists wear the H kelly OPEN, and how careless both locals and tourists seem to be with their valuables. We love the hotel garden for breakfast, but DH adores Neopolitan sfogliatella (found in a caffetteria in piazza pieta, so we’ve gone there twice. I was surprised to see several couples leave their bags totally unattended, and once, a large expensive camera, on top of their table while one went to the bathroom and another went to examine the pastry case. DH joked that we must have looked honest and reliable.
> 
> View attachment 5196807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Leather Glasses Case | Valextra small leather goods
> 
> 
> Discover the elegant design of the White Leather Glasses Case by Valextra. Shop for accessories ideal for day and evening outfits on the official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.valextra.com



How was Rome? I am scheduled to go at the beginning of November. Were all the usual tourist sites open? I'm taking my 80 year old mother, so I'm a little concerned about Covid (we're both fully vaccinated) but also that she is able to see all the sites. I've been to Rome before (love it! Want to live there) but this is a 'bucket list' trip for her!


----------



## 880

sherrylynn said:


> How was Rome? I am scheduled to go at the beginning of November. Were all the usual tourist sites open? I'm taking my 80 year old mother, so I'm a little concerned about Covid (we're both fully vaccinated) but also that she is able to see all the sites. I've been to Rome before (love it! Want to live there) but this is a 'bucket list' trip for her!


The tourist sites are open, but you should have your concierge reserve tickets or (in the case of very popular sites) reserve tickets (and possibly a guide who can cut the line) in advance. For example, in Milan, we had to reserve Leonardo last supper tickets several weeks before arrival. In Rome, we reserved a private guide to the niccolini chapel and the Bramante circular staircase (both not open to the regular public) at the Vatican in advance. you can contact your concierge ahead of your arrival to ask what they suggest, as things, like openings and hours might change. (Borghese Gallery needs advance tickets purchased on line. Farnese palazzo (the one with raphaels) allows walk ins, but it closes at 1 pm and the hall of Galatea is partially obscured by a renovation. Our private guide for the vatican told us that the Vatican used to see 225,000 guests a day. Now only 2000 plus. The Sistine chapel was still a bit crowded, but there was no real line to enter. due To covid, you kind of have to walk further to get inside and Leave).

the other thing you need to know is you just carry your ID and your proof of covid vaccination for all tourist attractions. Currently, the concierge at our hotel told us to carry the originals, and not copies, so I very carefully carried them. (I’m actually more paranoid of losing the covid 19 proof than thr passport. DH bought laminated card cards for them. ID and vaccination proof (equivalent of green pass) was checked at Farnese, Vatican and Borghese Guards who examined the date of vaccination carefully.  There are also temperature checks and required hand sanitizer. Masks are also required at all indoor venues, except restaurants while you are eating. boutiques  only require temp check and sanitizer.

the main outdoor areas like Spanish steps, piazza del populo (our hotel de russie is very close); piazza navona are somewhat empty. Campo del fiore is a bit crowded, but not by normal standards.

if you want to eat at one star Michelin Pagliccaci, it required a reservation Weeks prior to our arrival. Other restaurants will be fine. But on a Friday night, our hotel garden bar, which is very popular among tourists and locals had every table full. maybe it’s bc of post covid, and people are hankering to go out and dress up, but central Rome is filled with locals and tourists dressed up with premier designer RTW, bags, jewelry, and shoes. Seems very safe (IMO similar to NY) but of course, YMMV
HTH!

what a fabulous trip for your mom! Have a great time with her!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> @dcooney4 I just did a deep dive on tote organizers and found one for my Mini Tote. Not the Vercord,  a different company, because I wanted one with a zipper on the inside back pocket for my pen & car keys. Same idea, though.
> 
> I like that the middle pockets are removable.
> 
> View attachment 5194922



That´s a lovely bag organizer! I hope it will work for you! 

I´ve been into bag organizers today too: 8 solid hours spent on making one for my Dior soft Babe out of 3 round felt placemats...  (Nothing else "felt" to get in our small town!)
All the tutorials on youtube use rectangular shapes and promise it´s a quick and easy job. As usual: not for me. It took my head in, but now is done. 
Sorry for the bad photo on the messy dining table. I should take better pics in daylight. 

My organizer has a big zipped middle pouch for my delicate wallet, a side pocket for the phone and enough room for the pochette that comes with the Babe (but is slightly too small to hold my wallet) and many more. 

Still I´d rather have a custom Samorga...





It works for the Fendi Spy too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> The locals in the areas we frequent wear far more expensive bags and jewelry. But, if anyone is especially concerned post covid, there are very few crowds.


That must be the trick for feeling safe! I love quirky flea markets and second hand shops, DH loves narrow side streets...  

Keep enjoying your magical trip to Italy! Have a great time!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

sherrylynn said:


> How was Rome? I am scheduled to go at the beginning of November. Were all the usual tourist sites open? I'm taking my 80 year old mother, so I'm a little concerned about Covid (we're both fully vaccinated) but also that she is able to see all the sites. I've been to Rome before (love it! Want to live there) but this is a 'bucket list' trip for her!



Taking your Mum is so kind of you! Bless you xx Have a great time and make prescious memories!


----------



## sherrylynn

880 said:


> The tourist sites are open, but you should have your concierge reserve tickets or (in the case of very popular sites) reserve tickets (and possibly a guide who can cut the line) in advance. For example, in Milan, we had to reserve Leonardo last supper tickets several weeks before arrival. In Rome, we reserved a private guide to the niccolini chapel and the Bramante circular staircase (both not open to the regular public) at the Vatican in advance. you can contact your concierge ahead of your arrival to ask what they suggest, as things, like openings and hours might change. (Borghese Gallery needs advance tickets purchased on line. Farnese palazzo (the one with raphaels) allows walk ins, but it closes at 1 pm and the hall of Galatea is partially obscured by a renovation. Our private guide for the vatican told us that the Vatican used to see 225,000 guests a day. Now only 2000 plus. The Sistine chapel was still a bit crowded, but there was no real line to enter. due To covid, you kind of have to walk further to get inside and Leave).
> 
> the other thing you need to know is you just carry your ID and your proof of covid vaccination for all tourist attractions. Currently, the concierge at our hotel told us to carry the originals, and not copies, so I very carefully carried them. (I’m actually more paranoid of losing the covid 19 proof than thr passport. DH bought laminated card cards for them. ID and vaccination proof (equivalent of green pass) was checked at Farnese, Vatican and Borghese Guards who examined the date of vaccination carefully.  There are also temperature checks and required hand sanitizer. Masks are also required at all indoor venues, except restaurants while you are eating. boutiques  only require temp check and sanitizer.
> 
> the main outdoor areas like Spanish steps, piazza del populo (our hotel de russie is very close); piazza navona are somewhat empty. Campo del fiore is a bit crowded, but not by normal standards.
> 
> if you want to eat at one star Michelin Pagliccaci, it required a reservation Weeks prior to our arrival. Other restaurants will be fine. But on a Friday night, our hotel garden bar, which is very popular among tourists and locals had every table full. maybe it’s bc of post covid, and people are hankering to go out and dress up, but central Rome is filled with locals and tourists dressed up with premier designer RTW, bags, jewelry, and shoes. Seems very safe (IMO similar to NY) but of course, YMMV
> HTH!
> 
> what a fabulous trip for your mom! Have a great time with her!


Thank you so much for the detailed answer! This makes me feel better about the trip! We are only going to Rome, as Mom will want to see and spend time at the Vatican. Guess I'd better get busy booking tours!


----------



## sherrylynn

cowgirlsboots said:


> Taking your Mum is so kind of you! Bless you xx Have a great time and make prescious memories!


Thank you so much!


----------



## sherrylynn

sherrylynn said:


> Thank you so much!


I should add that my mother is a fantastic travel companion! Please don't tell anyone, but, I'd really rather go with her than my husband!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s a lovely bag organizer! I hope it will work for you!
> 
> I´ve been into bag organizers today too: 8 solid hours spent on making one for my Dior soft Babe out of 3 round felt placemats...  (Nothing else "felt" to get in our small town!)
> All the tutorials on youtube use rectangular shapes and promise it´s a quick and easy job. As usual: not for me. It took my head in, but now is done.
> Sorry for the bad photo on the messy dining table. I should take better pics in daylight.
> 
> My organizer has a big zipped middle pouch for my delicate wallet, a side pocket for the phone and enough room for the pochette that comes with the Babe (but is slightly too small to hold my wallet) and many more.
> 
> Still I´d rather have a custom Samorga...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197243
> 
> 
> It works for the Fendi Spy too!



Here are some better photos. 
DH actually was impressed by my work- amazing! I didn´t expect this.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here are some better photos.
> DH actually was impressed by my work- amazing! I didn´t expect this.
> 
> View attachment 5198131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198132
> View attachment 5198133
> View attachment 5198134
> View attachment 5198135


Wow!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Not bag related...

here´s what has been keeping me busy for weeks:

I bought this bespoke very high quality dress and coat years ago very cheaply off ebay - without even bothering to ask any measurements. When they arrived they were teeny tiny. No chance for me to fit into this outfit. The dress was like an apron for me... oops!
Wanting to wear it for an occasion back then I did a hatchet job alteration that totally compromised the design, wore it once and stored it away afterwards to hide my shameful deed.

Now, with some years of experience in vintage garment alterations behind me, I brought it out, again, unpicked the shameful alteration and started over. This must have been the boldest alteration I´ve done so far. The dress and coat and I had many ethics discussions during the weeks of work (lots of handsewing as I always stick to the methods a garment was originally made with)  that went into this.
The extra fabric I needed to add about 4 sizes came from a 1 Euro 60ies suit jacket, bought as well off ebay. (I should add I felt very bad to cut apart a garment somebody might have saved for in the 60ies for just the material. On the other hand had I not spent said Euro on in I expect the dirty neglected jacket would have gone to landfill sooner or later.)








Photos taken pre final steaming.


Will I need a nice navy 60ies handbag to go with this now???


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not bag related...
> 
> here´s what has been keeping me busy for weeks:
> 
> I bought this bespoke very high quality dress and coat years ago very cheaply off ebay - without even bothering to ask any measurements. When they arrived they were teeny tiny. No chance for me to fit into this outfit. The dress was like an apron for me... oops!
> Wanting to wear it for an occasion back then I did a hatchet job alteration that totally compromised the design, wore it once and stored it away afterwards to hide my shameful deed.
> 
> Now, with some years of experience in vintage garment alterations behind me, I brought it out, again, unpicked the shameful alteration and started over. This must have been the boldest alteration I´ve done so far. The dress and coat and I had many ethics discussions during the weeks of work (lots of handsewing as I always stick to the methods a garment was originally made with)  that went into this.
> The extra fabric I needed to add about 4 sizes came from a 1 Euro 60ies suit jacket, bought as well off ebay. (I should add I felt very bad to cut apart a garment somebody might have saved for in the 60ies for just the material. On the other hand had I not spent said Euro on in I expect the dirty neglected jacket would have gone to landfill sooner or later.)
> 
> View attachment 5198143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198142
> View attachment 5198141
> 
> 
> Photos taken pre final steaming.
> 
> 
> Will I need a nice navy 60ies handbag to go with this now???


OMG! Gorgeous!!!!!!

And yes, this ensemble deserves it’s own bag. Doesn’t have to be navy. But a bag, shoes and gloves in the same color, along with a bold choker and earring set? Muah! Perfection!


----------



## southernbelle43

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not bag related...
> 
> here´s what has been keeping me busy for weeks:
> 
> I bought this bespoke very high quality dress and coat years ago very cheaply off ebay - without even bothering to ask any measurements. When they arrived they were teeny tiny. No chance for me to fit into this outfit. The dress was like an apron for me... oops!
> Wanting to wear it for an occasion back then I did a hatchet job alteration that totally compromised the design, wore it once and stored it away afterwards to hide my shameful deed.
> 
> Now, with some years of experience in vintage garment alterations behind me, I brought it out, again, unpicked the shameful alteration and started over. This must have been the boldest alteration I´ve done so far. The dress and coat and I had many ethics discussions during the weeks of work (lots of handsewing as I always stick to the methods a garment was originally made with)  that went into this.
> The extra fabric I needed to add about 4 sizes came from a 1 Euro 60ies suit jacket, bought as well off ebay. (I should add I felt very bad to cut apart a garment somebody might have saved for in the 60ies for just the material. On the other hand had I not spent said Euro on in I expect the dirty neglected jacket would have gone to landfill sooner or later.)
> 
> View attachment 5198143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198142
> View attachment 5198141
> 
> 
> Photos taken pre final steaming.
> 
> 
> Will I need a nice navy 60ies handbag to go with this now???


You are SO Talented. Awesome job.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> OMG! Gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> And yes, this ensemble deserves it’s own bag. Doesn’t have to be navy. But a bag, shoes and gloves in the same color, along with a bold choker and earring set? Muah! Perfection!


Thank you so much!
Honestly I'm quite proud I managed this bold job allright.


----------



## 880

sherrylynn said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed answer! This makes me feel better about the trip! We are only going to Rome, as Mom will want to see and spend time at the Vatican. Guess I'd better get busy booking tours!


Things may change by November (Open up further) If you can contact the hotels concierge that might also yield some fruitful results. Please keep us posted on your progress! Hugs

@cowgirlsboots, you are so talented ! Love the dress and jacket!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not bag related...
> 
> here´s what has been keeping me busy for weeks:
> 
> I bought this bespoke very high quality dress and coat years ago very cheaply off ebay - without even bothering to ask any measurements. When they arrived they were teeny tiny. No chance for me to fit into this outfit. The dress was like an apron for me... oops!
> Wanting to wear it for an occasion back then I did a hatchet job alteration that totally compromised the design, wore it once and stored it away afterwards to hide my shameful deed.
> 
> Now, with some years of experience in vintage garment alterations behind me, I brought it out, again, unpicked the shameful alteration and started over. This must have been the boldest alteration I´ve done so far. The dress and coat and I had many ethics discussions during the weeks of work (lots of handsewing as I always stick to the methods a garment was originally made with)  that went into this.
> The extra fabric I needed to add about 4 sizes came from a 1 Euro 60ies suit jacket, bought as well off ebay. (I should add I felt very bad to cut apart a garment somebody might have saved for in the 60ies for just the material. On the other hand had I not spent said Euro on in I expect the dirty neglected jacket would have gone to landfill sooner or later.)
> 
> View attachment 5198143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198142
> View attachment 5198141
> 
> 
> Photos taken pre final steaming.
> 
> 
> Will I need a nice navy 60ies handbag to go with this now???


This is amazing! I'm in awe that you were able to find fabric that matched so well. It doesn't look altered; it looks like it was designed that way.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

southernbelle43 said:


> You are SO Talented. Awesome job.





880 said:


> you are so talented ! Love the dress and jacket!





whateve said:


> This is amazing! I'm in awe that you were able to find fabric that matched so well. It doesn't look altered; it looks like it was designed that way.



Aww, thank you so much @southernbelle43 , @880 and @whateve ! 
This project really did my head in and tested mypatience! 
I´m so happy it turned out ok. 
I mean the original ensemble was finest tailoring, definetely bespoke garments and about as old as me. 
It felt so wrong to practically slash them apart to reassemble with fabric strips in between only to make them fit me, for whom they weren´t destined. (But as I had done the dirty years ago anyway there wasn´t that much to lose anymore- I owed these pieces to do them justice.)
The extra fabric is a wonderful match. I didn´t know what I´d be getting when I bought a derelict suit jacket for 1 Euro off ebay. It only felt right. This jacket looked like an off the rack variety of my ensemble, was about the same age, even had silver and navy buttons. I said sorry to the piece, unpicked it, washed it as it obviously hadn´t been cleaned in decades and used it up entirely including its lining.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not bag related...
> 
> here´s what has been keeping me busy for weeks:
> 
> I bought this bespoke very high quality dress and coat years ago very cheaply off ebay - without even bothering to ask any measurements. When they arrived they were teeny tiny. No chance for me to fit into this outfit. The dress was like an apron for me... oops!
> Wanting to wear it for an occasion back then I did a hatchet job alteration that totally compromised the design, wore it once and stored it away afterwards to hide my shameful deed.
> 
> Now, with some years of experience in vintage garment alterations behind me, I brought it out, again, unpicked the shameful alteration and started over. This must have been the boldest alteration I´ve done so far. The dress and coat and I had many ethics discussions during the weeks of work (lots of handsewing as I always stick to the methods a garment was originally made with)  that went into this.
> The extra fabric I needed to add about 4 sizes came from a 1 Euro 60ies suit jacket, bought as well off ebay. (I should add I felt very bad to cut apart a garment somebody might have saved for in the 60ies for just the material. On the other hand had I not spent said Euro on in I expect the dirty neglected jacket would have gone to landfill sooner or later.)
> 
> View attachment 5198143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198142
> View attachment 5198141
> 
> 
> Photos taken pre final steaming.
> 
> 
> Will I need a nice navy 60ies handbag to go with this now???


This looks fantastic as does your organizer.


----------



## 880

@sherrylynn, I’m sure you know this, but maybe the taxi situation is even worse post covid, so I hope that you and your mom pack comfy walking shoes. People are wearing white fashion sneakers all over Rome, and golden goose is still popular, but I worn white birkenstock sneakers. Many people also wear Birkenstock sandals or four inch heels, but there are a lot of valentino flats too. Rockstud is basically a classic staple in the fashion area. I don’t see women walking around in yoga pants or leggings like at home, but they do wear shorts, culottes, midi and maxi skirts, and tiny tops with no bra, IDK 

 At the taxi stand outside the Vatican, a taxi driver quoted us 27 EU to take us back to the hotel, so we simply walked away and called an Uber on our local phone. I think we are saving a ton of money using a dedicated international android phone instead of the AT&T international option for iPhones. 

Also, I’m sure this isn’t news to you, but the Roman restaurants don’t start to fill until 9 pm, so you can get in many places, but I find I get the best tables and service when I have the hotel concierge make the reservation. 
I would recommend a few places in trastevere for Roman artichokes and other classic dishes: checco ir carrittiere; do giovanni and one other. . , .

a place called duo ladrone where we saw a lot of well dressed locals and tourists (the crispy risotto alla Milanese is a lighter and better version of the original - it’s a disk of risotto that has been rendered crispy in a cast iron pan and served with beef gravy and Parmesan on the side

and, a classic simple place called Tullio that has been there for decades (Pasta, fish, meat, etc) 

DHs favorite hotel in the world is hotel de russie.  But, even if you are not staying there, the garden bar is open to non hotel guests and is very popular, though pricy,  with both tourists and locals. The waiter told me that from October - May, there are no tourists, but  locals come to the bar at HdR every day. however, if you are not staying at the hotel, it’s best to make a reservation. The garden is usually shady and cooler than the rest of Rome, and the view of the gardens are the closest approximation one can get to tivole gardens/villa d’este without arranging a car ans driver to take you to tivole. 

BTW, the Dover sole was pricy but outstanding almost everywhere in Italy, and I often was able to order a grilled vegetables to start which was important if one is trying to save calories for gelato. DH was disappointed at the giolitti gelato (behind parliment), but I thought it was delicious. My new Italian diet word is piccolo.


----------



## sherrylynn

880 said:


> @sherrylynn, I’m sure you know this, but maybe the taxi situation is even worse post covid, so I hope that you and your mom pack comfy walking shoes. People are wearing white fashion sneakers all over Rome, and golden goose is still popular, but I worn white birkenstock sneakers. Many people also wear Birkenstock sandals or four inch heels, but there are a lot of valentino flats too. Rockstud is basically a classic staple in the fashion area. I don’t see women walking around in yoga pants or leggings like at home, but they do wear shorts, culottes, midi and maxi skirts, and tiny tops with no bra, IDK
> 
> At the taxi stand outside the Vatican, a taxi driver quoted us 27 EU to take us back to the hotel, so we simply walked away and called an Uber on our local phone. I think we are saving a ton of money using a dedicated international android phone instead of the AT&T international option for iPhones.
> 
> Also, I’m sure this isn’t news to you, but the Roman restaurants don’t start to fill until 9 pm, so you can get in many places, but I find I get the best tables and service when I have the hotel concierge make the reservation.
> I would recommend a few places in trastevere for Roman artichokes and other classic dishes: checco ir carrittiere; do giovanni and one other. . , .
> 
> a place called duo ladrone where we saw a lot of well dressed locals and tourists (the crispy risotto alla Milanese is a lighter and better version of the original - it’s a disk of risotto that has been rendered crispy in a cast iron pan and served with beef gravy and Parmesan on the side
> 
> and, a classic simple place called Tullio that has been there for decades (Pasta, fish, meat, etc)
> 
> DHs favorite hotel in the world is hotel de russie.  But, even if you are not staying there, the garden bar is open to non hotel guests and is very popular, though pricy,  with both tourists and locals. The waiter told me that from October - May, there are no tourists, but  locals come to the bar at HdR every day. however, if you are not staying at the hotel, it’s best to make a reservation. The garden is usually shady and cooler than the rest of Rome, and the view of the gardens are the closest approximation one can get to tivole gardens/villa d’este without arranging a car ans driver to take you to tivole.
> 
> BTW, the Dover sole was pricy but outstanding almost everywhere in Italy, and I often was able to order a grilled vegetables to start which was important if one is trying to save calories for gelato. DH was disappointed at the giolitti gelato (behind parliment), but I thought it was delicious. My new Italian diet word is piccolo.


Thank you so much for the info! I have my comfy Mephisto walking shoes ready to go! I wore them last time, and they worked well.
Since we are two older ladies traveling alone, we won't be carrying any high end bags or wearing much jewelry just to be safe. I have an old Tumi crossbody for traveling.
We are staying at the Starholels Michaelangelo. I wanted to be close to St. Peter's Basillica for my Mom.
I remember the late dining in Rome. I think we will be getting the early bird special! I will check out the restaurants you mentioned.
Thanks!!


----------



## JenJBS

sherrylynn said:


> Thank you so much for the info! I have my comfy Mephisto walking shoes ready to go! I wore them last time, and they worked well.
> Since we are two older ladies traveling alone, we won't be carrying any high end bags or wearing much jewelry just to be safe. I have an old Tumi crossbody for traveling.
> We are staying at the Starholels Michaelangelo. I wanted to be close to St. Peter's Basillica for my Mom.
> I remember the late dining in Rome. I think we will be getting the early bird special! I will check out the restaurants you mentioned.
> Thanks!!



I love my Mephisto shoes! I agree they are really comfortable. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here are some better photos.
> DH actually was impressed by my work- amazing! I didn´t expect this.
> 
> View attachment 5198131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198132
> View attachment 5198133
> View attachment 5198134
> View attachment 5198135


I am astonished!! What a great job you've done! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Not bag related...
> 
> here´s what has been keeping me busy for weeks:
> 
> I bought this bespoke very high quality dress and coat years ago very cheaply off ebay - without even bothering to ask any measurements. When they arrived they were teeny tiny. No chance for me to fit into this outfit. The dress was like an apron for me... oops!
> Wanting to wear it for an occasion back then I did a hatchet job alteration that totally compromised the design, wore it once and stored it away afterwards to hide my shameful deed.
> 
> Now, with some years of experience in vintage garment alterations behind me, I brought it out, again, unpicked the shameful alteration and started over. This must have been the boldest alteration I´ve done so far. The dress and coat and I had many ethics discussions during the weeks of work (lots of handsewing as I always stick to the methods a garment was originally made with)  that went into this.
> The extra fabric I needed to add about 4 sizes came from a 1 Euro 60ies suit jacket, bought as well off ebay. (I should add I felt very bad to cut apart a garment somebody might have saved for in the 60ies for just the material. On the other hand had I not spent said Euro on in I expect the dirty neglected jacket would have gone to landfill sooner or later.)
> 
> View attachment 5198143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198142
> View attachment 5198141
> 
> 
> Photos taken pre final steaming.
> 
> 
> Will I need a nice navy 60ies handbag to go with this now???


 
Incredible! Kudos to you! 
(yes to the new bag!)


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not bag related...
> 
> here´s what has been keeping me busy for weeks:
> 
> I bought this bespoke very high quality dress and coat years ago very cheaply off ebay - without even bothering to ask any measurements. When they arrived they were teeny tiny. No chance for me to fit into this outfit. The dress was like an apron for me... oops!
> Wanting to wear it for an occasion back then I did a hatchet job alteration that totally compromised the design, wore it once and stored it away afterwards to hide my shameful deed.
> 
> Now, with some years of experience in vintage garment alterations behind me, I brought it out, again, unpicked the shameful alteration and started over. This must have been the boldest alteration I´ve done so far. The dress and coat and I had many ethics discussions during the weeks of work (lots of handsewing as I always stick to the methods a garment was originally made with)  that went into this.
> The extra fabric I needed to add about 4 sizes came from a 1 Euro 60ies suit jacket, bought as well off ebay. (I should add I felt very bad to cut apart a garment somebody might have saved for in the 60ies for just the material. On the other hand had I not spent said Euro on in I expect the dirty neglected jacket would have gone to landfill sooner or later.)
> 
> View attachment 5198143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198142
> View attachment 5198141
> 
> 
> Photos taken pre final steaming.
> 
> 
> Will I need a nice navy 60ies handbag to go with this now???


You did an amazing job on this outfit! I tip my (vintage) hat to you!


----------



## 880

sherrylynn said:


> Thank you so much for the info! I have my comfy Mephisto walking shoes ready to go! I wore them last time, and they worked well.
> Since we are two older ladies traveling alone, we won't be carrying any high end bags or wearing much jewelry just to be safe. I have an old Tumi crossbody for traveling.
> We are staying at the Starholels Michaelangelo. I wanted to be close to St. Peter's Basillica for my Mom.
> I remember the late dining in Rome. I think we will be getting the early bird special! I will check out the restaurants you mentioned.
> Thanks!!


I used to remember being able to access the Sistine from St. Peter’s Basilica ?? but that way was closed when we went. Here is some info. which pair of Mephistis did you buy? I bought the birenstocks that look like nurses shoes lol. I didn’t want to splurge ont he mephistos 












						Special rules for visiting the Vatican during the coronavirus pandemic
					

These are the new rules and restrictions around visiting the Vatican Museums during the Covid-19 crisis, in order to keep you safe.



					romevacationtips.com


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s a lovely bag organizer! I hope it will work for you!
> 
> I´ve been into bag organizers today too: 8 solid hours spent on making one for my Dior soft Babe out of 3 round felt placemats...  (Nothing else "felt" to get in our small town!)
> All the tutorials on youtube use rectangular shapes and promise it´s a quick and easy job. As usual: not for me. It took my head in, but now is done.
> Sorry for the bad photo on the messy dining table. I should take better pics in daylight.
> 
> My organizer has a big zipped middle pouch for my delicate wallet, a side pocket for the phone and enough room for the pochette that comes with the Babe (but is slightly too small to hold my wallet) and many more.
> 
> Still I´d rather have a custom Samorga...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197243
> 
> 
> It works for the Fendi Spy too!


This is spectacular! If you make and sell, i would buy


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> The tourist sites are open, but you should have your concierge reserve tickets or (in the case of very popular sites) reserve tickets (and possibly a guide who can cut the line) in advance. For example, in Milan, we had to reserve Leonardo last supper tickets several weeks before arrival. In Rome, we reserved a private guide to the niccolini chapel and the Bramante circular staircase (both not open to the regular public) at the Vatican in advance. you can contact your concierge ahead of your arrival to ask what they suggest, as things, like openings and hours might change. (Borghese Gallery needs advance tickets purchased on line. Farnese palazzo (the one with raphaels) allows walk ins, but it closes at 1 pm and the hall of Galatea is partially obscured by a renovation. Our private guide for the vatican told us that the Vatican used to see 225,000 guests a day. Now only 2000 plus. The Sistine chapel was still a bit crowded, but there was no real line to enter. due To covid, you kind of have to walk further to get inside and Leave).
> 
> the other thing you need to know is you just carry your ID and your proof of covid vaccination for all tourist attractions. Currently, the concierge at our hotel told us to carry the originals, and not copies, so I very carefully carried them. (I’m actually more paranoid of losing the covid 19 proof than thr passport. DH bought laminated card cards for them. ID and vaccination proof (equivalent of green pass) was checked at Farnese, Vatican and Borghese Guards who examined the date of vaccination carefully.  There are also temperature checks and required hand sanitizer. Masks are also required at all indoor venues, except restaurants while you are eating. boutiques  only require temp check and sanitizer.
> 
> the main outdoor areas like Spanish steps, piazza del populo (our hotel de russie is very close); piazza navona are somewhat empty. Campo del fiore is a bit crowded, but not by normal standards.
> 
> if you want to eat at one star Michelin Pagliccaci, it required a reservation Weeks prior to our arrival. Other restaurants will be fine. But on a Friday night, our hotel garden bar, which is very popular among tourists and locals had every table full. maybe it’s bc of post covid, and people are hankering to go out and dress up, but central Rome is filled with locals and tourists dressed up with premier designer RTW, bags, jewelry, and shoes. Seems very safe (IMO similar to NY) but of course, YMMV
> HTH!
> 
> what a fabulous trip for your mom! Have a great time with her!


TRaveling vicariously through you! What a great trip! Envious but so delighted for you.  
I went to football game and we kept changing seats as people started filling in around us (despite vaccination requirement, I’m still uncomfortable )


----------



## essiedub

I think this fits in with the September challenge.  My medium Lady Dior, which I use very rarely but love when I pull it out. It is the non-puffy patent version that I think they only released for a short time. it is a dark violet, almost black. It has its own decoration, though I added my little zebra gavroche as it got hot.  
Miss you all ...I have been reading all your posts!


----------



## sherrylynn

880 said:


> I used to remember being able to access the Sistine from St. Peter’s Basilica ?? but that way was closed when we went. Here is some info. which pair of Mephistis did you buy? I bought the birenstocks that look like nurses shoes lol. I didn’t want to splurge ont he mephistos
> 
> View attachment 5199751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special rules for visiting the Vatican during the coronavirus pandemic
> 
> 
> These are the new rules and restrictions around visiting the Vatican Museums during the Covid-19 crisis, in order to keep you safe.
> 
> 
> 
> romevacationtips.com





I have the Yael trainers. They are so supportive and comfortable. This is my second pair, as my first pair had to be downgraded to dog walking duty.
Thanks for the info on the Vatican tours. I'm going to book at least one today. And yes, I remember being able to access the Sistine Chapel from the basilica as well...


----------



## cecchetti

My best holiday Ever was in Rome, I went for a fortnight ..the food, shopping and sights were the best ever(not bad considering I used to live in Central Paris in the Palais Royal(Royal Palace)

As for shopping my own collection, I’ve just been bag hunting and using my blue crocodile Jimmy Choo most days…my most expensive bag..

discovered a wishlist of 5 bags I’d like to add to my collection..

BUT, yesterday my new Rodania Caiman Crocodile bag arrived, love it, transferred everything into there….recently I’ve used my Ted Baker, Miu Miu, J Mendel bags..

I also bought the matching Lulu Guinness purse to match my bag although I never use the bag….

I have a gorgeous niece just turned 18-bought her very expensive ring, already have even more expensive ring bought kept for her 21st.

but for her 19th and 20th I’ll give her designer bags from my own collection which I don’t use-to make a space for something on my wish list-1 in 1 out..I Hope, although I can be impulsive and worried I’ll end up with too many bags, already I don’t have room for more, I’ve ordered one I can’t return which I’m gifting a friend for Xmas this year.

I doubt I can only buy one bag a year..

but that’s my aim for the future..l


----------



## cecchetti




----------



## cecchetti

This morning I gifted a black patent mock croc purse which isn’t big enough for Anything.
I May donate a card holder as the centre falls out..

I’ve seen an Hermes blue purse I like, might add that to SLG once I’ve decided what to sell, gift.

the recipient was very grateful..


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> You did an amazing job on this outfit! I tip my (vintage) hat to you!



Thank-you so much @Cookiefiend and @ElainePG ! It feels great to be able to show my work and get nice feedback. Usually all I spend my time and effort on just disappears into my wardrobe and nobody is interested in it... the joys of being a vintage textile nerd...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> This is spectacular! If you make and sell, i would buy



Thank-you! I fear I´m a far too slow and experimental sewist to actually sell what I make. I never know what things will turn out like...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> I think this fits in with the September challenge.  My medium Lady Dior, which I use very rarely but love when I pull it out. It is the non-puffy patent version that I think they only released for a short time. it is a dark violet, almost black. It has its own decoration, though I added my little zebra gavroche as it got hot.
> Miss you all ...I have been reading all your posts!
> View attachment 5199770



So pretty! 
Lady Dior bags have been on my mind for a while...  I´m still not sure whether I´m a LD (old) girl, though.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Bag insert update: out of the last round placemat I had I made a small pouch for my delicate wallet to use in bags that don´t have compartments. (So far I used to wrap the wallet in a soft cloth for protection.)
The back pocket can hold my phone.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Bag and shoes...


----------



## 880

cecchetti said:


> live in Central Paris in the Palais Royal(Royal Palace)


This sounds so exotic to me! I haven’t been to Paris in many years, but I think I remember when Serge Lutens was in PR, and not yet in NY. Perhaps that was pre euro lol. And didier ludot little black dress and Pierre Hardy had his eponymous shop there. . , I must have gone to Paris post euro, but it wasn’t the same  
your friend must be so thrilled with what you’ve given her!


----------



## cecchetti

880 said:


> This sounds so exotic to me! I haven’t been to Paris in many years, but I think I remember when Serge Lutens was in PR, and not yet in NY. Perhaps that was pre euro lol. And didier ludot little black dress and Pierre Hardy had his eponymous shop there. . , I must have gone to Paris post euro, but it wasn’t the same
> your friend must be so thrilled with what you’ve given her!



I lived Next to the Didier Ludot boutiques in the Palais Royal arcades…the vintage haute couture was to die for…

although the bags I bought whilst I lived there(9 years) were before I had a too big phone

gorgeous crushed raspberry real crocodile mini Dior bag with handle and detachable shoulder strap-stupidly sold that, not at a loss, but it Was gorgeous…I couldn’t rebuy it now…

Jitrois noisette shiny real crocodile gold chain cross body-this I still have but it’s too small to fit much..was ok when I just needed key, lipstick , card, etc…

the purse was actually given as a retirement present to the cleaning lady where I live who has to retire early due to ageing relatives-she was very grateful …


----------



## cecchetti

I had long black Pierre Hardy gloves in silk smooth leather and one of my regrets were that they didn’t arrive back in England with me..the boutique was to die for, and 5 mins walk from me…


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

cecchetti said:


> I lived Next to the Didier Ludot boutiques in the Palais Royal arcades…the vintage haute couture was to die for…
> 
> although the bags I bought whilst I lived there(9 years) were before I had a too big phone
> 
> gorgeous crushed raspberry real crocodile mini Dior bag with handle and detachable shoulder strap-stupidly sold that, not at a loss, but it Was gorgeous…I couldn’t rebuy it now…
> 
> Jitrois noisette shiny real crocodile gold chain cross body-this I still have but it’s too small to fit much..was ok when I just needed key, lipstick , card, etc…
> 
> the purse was actually given as a retirement present to the cleaning lady where I live who has to retire early due to ageing relatives-she was very grateful …


What a wonderful location! 
and such a lovely retirement gift! She is so very lucky to have been so appreciated! 
rhe Dior and the jitrois both sound delightful!


----------



## cecchetti

880 said:


> What a wonderful location!
> and such a lovely retirement gift! She is so very lucky to have been so appreciated!
> rhe Dior and the jitrois both sound delightful!



thank you xxxx

one of my card holders was from when I lived in Paris when I was 20 for 3 months and is very worn, I might donate that to charity, then I’ll choose a bag for my nieces next birthday, maybe matching SLG, one I don’t use, then buy myself a new bag…I have another couple of SLGs that are very old, most are from my time in Paris…so I keep them for sentimental value..but now I’ve seen things I like inspired by PF, out with the old, in with some new.

I’m giving a friend a red bag for Xmas, but I bought that for her, red isn’t one of my colours,so I hope she likes it!xxx


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I am failing the September Challenge #3 in a telling way.  I know what my least-used bag is.  I haven't found a way to carry it twice this month.  In fact, I don't think I've ever actually carried it.  I know I should let it go.  I took it out my closet to let it go.  But then I looked at it and appreciated what good condition it's in, how I like the color and the print, how maybe I should try to find some other use for it.  So I'm clearly not ready to let it go.  It's not the sunk cost issue.  It's really just a cheap Modella makeup case that I bought at a thrift shop thinking it had the right size and shape to carry as a little handbag if I wanted to.  What else could I use this bag for?  (I have enough makeup cases already holding makeup to choke a whale.)


----------



## 880

cecchetti said:


> I had long black Pierre Hardy gloves in silk smooth leather and one of my regrets were that they didn’t arrive back in England with me..the boutique was to die for, and 5 mins walk from me…


Theve sound so Parisian fantastic! I remember the boutique windows! When I saw them they were filled with his signature pieces then, items lined with contrasting strips on the edges, like outlines. I almost bought a dress at didier ludot  - it was haute couture vintage chanel but I balked at the price back then. It was far less expensive than RTW nowadays. . . Oh well!

I think your niece will be so excited about her ring (the gift now) and the one you are saving for her; and all the gifts in between! She is very lucky!


----------



## dcooney4

Claudia Herzog said:


> I am failing the September Challenge #3 in a telling way.  I know what my least-used bag is.  I haven't found a way to carry it twice this month.  In fact, I don't think I've ever actually carried it.  I know I should let it go.  I took it out my closet to let it go.  But then I looked at it and appreciated what good condition it's in, how I like the color and the print, how maybe I should try to find some other use for it.  So I'm clearly not ready to let it go.  It's not the sunk cost issue.  It's really just a cheap Modella makeup case that I bought at a thrift shop thinking it had the right size and shape to carry as a little handbag if I wanted to.  What else could I use this bag for?  (I have enough makeup cases already holding makeup to choke a whale.)


Do you have any art supplies, crafts stuff, jewelry


----------



## altubria

I have a few Chanel SLGs (cardholders) and key cases, but I've been carrying my phone on a crossbody strap and using Apple Pay, so there hasn't been a need for a purse or any of these SLGs. 

I decided to take my worn 2012 Chanel SLG and add a lambskin leather strip, D rings, and a chain to the interior so that I can carry my keys, ID and 1 credit card for when I run errands. Hopefully this stops me from spending $1,725+ for Classic Flap Card Holder with Chain which I really really want because microbags are so precious!


----------



## cecchetti

880 said:


> Theve sound so Parisian fantastic! I remember the boutique windows! When I saw them they were filled with his signature pieces then, items lined with contrasting strips on the edges, like outlines. I almost bought a dress at didier ludot  - it was haute couture vintage chanel but I balked at the price back then. It was far less expensive than RTW nowadays. . . Oh well!
> 
> I think your niece will be so excited about her ring (the gift now) and the one you are saving for her; and all the gifts in between! She is very lucky!



there were 2 shops, one selling just vintage couture where Iboight An original Chanel suit, which I ended up selling as it was too old for me, and opposite and much newer, the little black dress boutique .

I did buy a 1950’s Balmain dress but sadly don’t have that any more..

I moved back for family reasons, not out of choice, my dad broke the only promise he’s ever broken to me-he sold the Palais Royal Studio he’d bought me, where I lived for 9 years, using only one metro ticket the whole time as everything was on my front door.

so my 2 Siamese/orientals at the time, Silver and Mojique were brought back …

I also lived at 147 Boulevard St Michel, next to Montparnasse when I was 21 and worked for Louis Feraud on the rue du Faubourg St Honore, which ironically was where I rented a studio when I moved back before finding the Palais Royal flat.

it was a very special time…l


----------



## cecchetti

I adore my niece, I can’t have children, ironically she looks on me as a peer as I look so young as she’s almost a foot taller, just turned 18 and looks older than me..

i Remember when she was 9, I gave her a pair of my own acid wash Rag and Bone skinny jeans, I got back a picture with the caption “They fit!!!!!”


----------



## dcooney4

I have not been doing great with the challenges. Need to work on that.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Doing ok with one challenge…I have used 3 bags I have not used a lot due to Covid. My Saleya PM DE, coach black bucket and my Speedy 25 Mono have all been out to play in the last week. I need to get the Almas out, maybe the DE since it has been too rainy for the Mono.


----------



## doni

@cowgirlsboots as always so impressed with your skills .

@cecchetti you are making me miss Paris. And @880 and @sherrylynn (have a great trip with you mum!) are making me miss Rome…


----------



## doni

dcooney4 said:


> I have not been doing great with the challenges. Need to work on that.


+1


----------



## 880

doni said:


> @cowgirlsboots as always so impressed with your skills .
> 
> @cecchetti you are making me miss Paris. And @880 and @sherrylynn (have a great trip with you mum!) are making me miss Rome…


thnak You! We’re in Tuscany now at Borgo San felice (beautiful hotel in a fully restored Tuscan Village with Michelin restaurant (chef trained with enrico bertolini) outside of Sienna for a week. (We booked with a travel agent who is a member of virtuoso, and that enabled us to get upgraded to a large suite).

I just wanted to reiterate, the areas where we’ve been, Milan, Rome, Umbria, Tuscany, and I’m assuming Venice (will be too) are filled with locals and tourists (American, European) dressing presumably as per normal with premier designer bags, RTW and accessories. (There have been TPF threads on crime in Europe, and I would say it’s no more than in any city where one is front, but ymmv) Outside of the cities, I’ve actually seen a lot of Dior RTW, book totes and bags and shoes (Dh and I are staying in luxury resorts and hotels and doing mainly tourist activities in city and town centers). Even in Tuscany, people seem to be dressing more at night— four inch heels and dressy clothes. In Siena this morning, I saw other tourists with chanel CFs and other bags. many with Birkenstock’s but very elaborate pedicures (Ombré, nail art) Of course, there are also plenty of tourists with travel clothes and travelon brand bags) but the vibe feels very safe and relaxed. hair styles among the older European and American tourists are shorter than in Rome and Milan, like shoulder length or chin length bobs.

Siena oddly to me is more crowded than Rome. The concierge at Borgo San Felice said that Tuscany may be more crowded than Rome bc of the perception that the countryside air is healthier esp in post covid times. The smaller towns in Umbria and Tuscany are empty in the mornings, with tourist offices closed. However, the line for the Duomo is Siena was longer than for the Vatican (ten minute wait versus no line), and parking was difficult (like normal times)  In the very popular bar patisserie Nannino (cookies and pan forte) in Siena, the waiter was patiently explaining to those that wanted to sit inside that they had to line up and wait to show their green pass. there were a lot of Italian tourists who didnt understand the covid 19 wait for table etiquette any more than other tourists. Unlike Milan and Rome, the waiter spent some time checking our vaccination dates before allowing us to sit (for Americans, there might be some initial confusion bc our dates are mm/dD/year and Europeans are DD/mm/year, as we had to explain that our vaccination was in March of this year. But, everyone has been very very nice.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have not been doing great with the challenges. Need to work on that.


I've been terrible with the challenges. Only carrying my one PLG mini crossbody. Such a useful bag!

BTW, the insert didn't work at all! I packed it up and shipped it back after 1 day of use. It made the bag twice as heavy, and it honestly didn't make the bag easier to use. I'd rather just have my stuff rattle around inside. I guess bag inserts just aren't for me!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Bag and shoe pairing 


I’m doing okay with the challenges - I don’t decorate my bags much though so I’m skipping that one. 
Ive done 3 bag and shoe combos, and carried one of the 2 least worn bags once… I have 7 days to carry it once more and the other least worn twice. I think I can, I think I can!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I've been terrible with the challenges. Only carrying my one PLG mini crossbody. Such a useful bag!
> 
> BTW, the insert didn't work at all! I packed it up and shipped it back after 1 day of use. It made the bag twice as heavy, and it honestly didn't make the bag easier to use. I'd rather just have my stuff rattle around inside. I guess bag inserts just aren't for me!


I've never used inserts. I do like it when purses have pockets inside, preferably at least 3. Most little things in my bag are already in pouches so I don't have a lot of things rattling around. If the bag doesn't have interior pockets, it is a pain to find my card case and my chapstick, things I need all the time.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Bag and shoe pairing
> View attachment 5202790
> 
> I’m doing okay with the challenges - I don’t decorate my bags much though so I’m skipping that one.
> Ive done 3 bag and shoe combos, and carried one of the 2 least worn bags once… I have 7 days to carry it once more and the other least worn twice. I think I can, I think I can!


Great match!

I love to decorate my bags so I'm doing that challenge but a lot of my bags are already decorated perfectly IMO so I'm not about to change them, and some bags just look better undecorated.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Doing ok with one challenge…I have used 3 bags I have not used a lot due to Covid. My Saleya PM DE, coach black bucket and my Speedy 25 Mono have all been out to play in the last week. I need to get the Almas out, maybe the DE since it has been too rainy for the Mono.


That is just it . The weather here has not been accommodating to take out new or premier bags.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I've been terrible with the challenges. Only carrying my one PLG mini crossbody. Such a useful bag!
> 
> BTW, the insert didn't work at all! I packed it up and shipped it back after 1 day of use. It made the bag twice as heavy, and it honestly didn't make the bag easier to use. I'd rather just have my stuff rattle around inside. I guess bag inserts just aren't for me!


Thanks for letting me know. The felt Veracord mini organizers are very light and work for me. My mini's are the bags I wear the most. They are just to easy to use and comfortable for me.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Two challenges in one…wore the gray Coach Prairie satchel my DH bought me as my first real premium bag yesterday AND I accessorized it with a tassel given to me by a sweetheart in NYC
Just realized it is the same shape/basic bag as my favorite Saleya PM, which I never realized before! Guess my DH knows mu taste better than I thought…in bags, at least!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Do you have any art supplies, crafts stuff, jewelry


Depending on the size you could store rolled up pantyhose in the case?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Today I have a very special bag to share: 

DH made a handbag vase for me for my Birthday.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I have a very special bag to share:
> 
> DH made a handbag vase for me for my Birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5205057
> View attachment 5205058
> View attachment 5205059


That. Is. Awesome!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I have a very special bag to share:
> 
> DH made a handbag vase for me for my Birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5205057
> View attachment 5205058
> View attachment 5205059


That is so cool - happy birthday! ❤️


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I have a very special bag to share:
> 
> DH made a handbag vase for me for my Birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5205057
> View attachment 5205058
> View attachment 5205059


Love this! Happy birthday! You have a very sweet and talented DH! Hugs


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I have a very special bag to share:
> 
> DH made a handbag vase for me for my Birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5205057
> View attachment 5205058
> View attachment 5205059



Happy Birthday!    He's very talented to be able to make such a marvelous vase for you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cookiefiend said:


> Bag and shoe pairing
> View attachment 5202790
> 
> I’m doing okay with the challenges - I don’t decorate my bags much though so I’m skipping that one.
> Ive done 3 bag and shoe combos, and carried one of the 2 least worn bags once… I have 7 days to carry it once more and the other least worn twice. I think I can, I think I can!


Love the silver bag so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I have a very special bag to share:
> 
> DH made a handbag vase for me for my Birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5205057
> View attachment 5205058
> View attachment 5205059


Wow. This indeed is a special bag! 
And happy birthday!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I have a very special bag to share:
> 
> DH made a handbag vase for me for my Birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5205057
> View attachment 5205058
> View attachment 5205059


So beautiful and creative! Happy Birthday.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## mariliz11

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I have a very special bag to share:
> 
> DH made a handbag vase for me for my Birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5205057
> View attachment 5205058
> View attachment 5205059


Happy birthday!!


----------



## baghabitz34

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I have a very special bag to share:
> 
> DH made a handbag vase for me for my Birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5205057
> View attachment 5205058
> View attachment 5205059


That is so cool! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

cowgirlsboots said:


> Depending on the size you could store rolled up pantyhose in the case?



That's an interesting idea.  I have a small collection of opaque tights in various colors I'll be pulling out of the drawer this autumn.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Two challenges in one…wore the gray Coach Prairie satchel my DH bought me as my first real premium bag yesterday AND I accessorized it with a tassel given to me by a sweetheart in NYC
> Just realized it is the same shape/basic bag as my favorite Saleya PM, which I never realized before! Guess my DH knows mu taste better than I thought…in bags, at least!
> View attachment 5204703


Congrats! What a sweet gift.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I have a very special bag to share:
> 
> DH made a handbag vase for me for my Birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5205057
> View attachment 5205058
> View attachment 5205059


This is fabulous. Happy belated Birthday.


----------



## americandreaming

More bags said:


> *September Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> Reminder: the purpose of the challenges is to pull out what you have, carry what you own, appreciate what you have, and share and admire the eye candy. Participate as little or as much as you like, have fun!
> 
> *Decorate or undecorate your bag* - add a scarf, change a strap, put on a charm, remove excess charms or tags it came with, or even paint on one. Courtesy of @dcooney4.
> *What’s your bag - shoe combo?* - share your bag - shoe pics (with an emphasis on combos that coordinate, but don’t match; vintage style/modern style; high/low brand mix; and with an outfit that again, doesn’t match but coordinates. Courtesy of @880.
> *Least used bags* - carry your 2 least used bags 2 times this month.
> *Non purse challenge*: jewelry assessment - review your jewelry collection, what do you reach for frequently, what did you forget you owned, what are your statement pieces, do you need to update any appraisals or insurance coverage?



Very happy with this month's usage even though I didn't go out much (though much more than ever since the beginning of the panny!  Despite some annoying rehab setbacks meaning I still haven't been able to carry my newest bag, I've been rotating and appreciating a lot of my collection.  


Decorate or undecorate your bag - I undecorated by removing the hangtags off all my bags and changed a strap on a bag;
Bag/shoe combo - don't have pics but I have four pairs of the same shoe in black, white, taupe and pink/beige and I've worn the first three to match/coordinate with my bags as well as white or black trainers;
Least used bag - I was worried that I would never muster up the courage to wear the new (esp white) or the mint condition vintages but I've been rotating a lot more and less anxious about them when out than expected!

Non purse challenge - I almost never wore jewellery but for a necklace or tie-on bracelet here and there.  Around the time I started caring more about my outfits, I started wearing a necklace, bracelet and handful of rings.  I eventually reviewed my rings and settled on wearing just two rings, one on either hand or sometimes both on one finger.  They're such beautiful rings!!!


----------



## More bags

americandreaming said:


> Very happy with this month's usage even though I didn't go out much (though much more than ever since the beginning of the panny!  Despite some annoying rehab setbacks meaning I still haven't been able to carry my newest bag, I've been rotating and appreciating a lot of my collection.
> 
> 
> Decorate or undecorate your bag - I undecorated by removing the hangtags off all my bags and changed a strap on a bag;
> Bag/shoe combo - don't have pics but I have four pairs of the same shoe in black, white, taupe and pink/beige and I've worn the first three to match/coordinate with my bags as well as white or black trainers;
> Least used bag - I was worried that I would never muster up the courage to wear the new (esp white) or the mint condition vintages but I've been rotating a lot more and less anxious about them when out than expected!
> 
> Non purse challenge - I almost never wore jewellery but for a necklace or tie-on bracelet here and there.  Around the time I started caring more about my outfits, I started wearing a necklace, bracelet and handful of rings.  I eventually reviewed my rings and settled on wearing just two rings, one on either hand or sometimes both on one finger.  They're such beautiful rings!!!


Congratulations on your great progress on this month’s challenges!

@880 your travel updates are wonderful descriptions of a luxur sounding travel. 
@cowgirlsboots you are so talented with your bag insert project and dress/coat alterations!

*** I am inviting your input for October challenges. Please share any suggestions for what you’d like to see/do in October. ***


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I have a very special bag to share:
> 
> DH made a handbag vase for me for my Birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5205057
> View attachment 5205058
> View attachment 5205059


Happy birthday @cowgirlsboots! Your husband is so creative! What a great vase!


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your great progress on this month’s challenges!
> 
> @880 your travel updates are wonderful descriptions of a luxur sounding travel.
> @cowgirlsboots you are so talented with your bag insert project and dress/coat alterations!
> 
> *** I am inviting your input for October challenges. Please share any suggestions for what you’d like to see/do in October. ***



It’s October and Halloween… maybe we should all wear our black bags and our orange bags at least twice.


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I have a very special bag to share:
> 
> DH made a handbag vase for me for my Birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5205057
> View attachment 5205058
> View attachment 5205059


Oh, so you are not the only one talented in your home!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Bag and shoe pairing #4


Sadly, after I took this picture, I went out to the mailbox in the parking lot and tripped on the way back.  
I hope my shoe repair guy can fix the tear in the patent leather.


----------



## baghabitz34

Black embossed Coach Charlie Catchall ‘dressed up’ with this Aspinal of London twilly


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Bag and shoe pairing #4
> View attachment 5207697
> 
> Sadly, after I took this picture, I went out to the mailbox in the parking lot and tripped on the way back.
> I hope my shoe repair guy can fix the tear in the patent leather.


Oh no! I hope he can fix them.


----------



## dcooney4

We have had so much rain lately that I am only wearing waterproof backpacks and sneakers lately. Hopefully next month will be better to see our bag eye candy.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Claudia Herzog said:


> That's an interesting idea.  I have a small collection of opaque tights in various colors I'll be pulling out of the drawer this autumn.



I keep my tights and pantyhose all rolled up in vintage stocking pockets.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Oh no! I hope he can fix them.


Hope the repair goes well! The shoes are so pretty!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes and for liking DH´s handiwork! 
He´s kind of a magician with metal.


----------



## mariliz11

Now I have completed this month’s challanges, with n.3 - borrowed this Fendi bag from my mum and haven’t worn in years until this week!


As I will be cleaning out my closet to prepare for fall and put away summer items, my personal challenge next month would be to give away all items I haven’t worn within the last 12 months (even in quarantine haha)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

September stats

bags in: 2 , both Dior from the Galliano era, both bought in the last days of August when VC was offering discount codes... 
             beige Dior Serpeant
             black Dior Soft Babe

bags out: 0- no luck with my listings...

No slgs in or out

And again a confession to make: I bought another Dior by Galliano bag as a birthday present to myself. Again VC had given me a discount code... It´s not arrived yet.


----------



## papertiger

I hope everyone is well. I have seen many of you round and about.

I have been AWOL from this thread, mostly because I have felt embarrassed that all I ever seem to have taken out day after day is my H Evie. I see Sept challenge includes jewellery - that's wonderful. I found and wore my vintage Lacroix earrings so that's good.

Before September ends: At last a challenge I can do, last weekend I actually took out one of least used bags.




*Why don't I use this bag more? *
It's basically travel/work size - I haven't been going into work so much, and travel size for weekends only
Can't use it in the rain or snow
It commands attention and won't hide (although I do turn it around sometimes)
Very precious, hard to leave it in most hotels

*Why I still love/keep it*
It is good at its job, the perfect weekend bag.
it landed many compliments wherever I went.
It's in my ol' default colours of blk/gld
Love the Gucci Shopping Knight crest.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I hope everyone is well. I have seen many of you round and about.
> 
> I have been AWOL from this thread, mostly because I have felt embarrassed that all I ever seem to have taken out day after day is my H Evie. I see Sept challenge includes jewellery - that's wonderful. I found and wore my vintage Lacroix earrings so that's good.
> 
> Before September ends: At last a challenge I can do, last weekend I actually took out one of least used bags.
> 
> View attachment 5208005
> 
> 
> *Why don't I use this bag more? *
> It's basically travel/work size - I haven't been going into work so much, and travel size for weekends only
> Can't use it in the rain or snow
> It commands attention and won't hide (although I do turn it around sometimes)
> Very precious, hard to leave it in most hotels
> 
> *Why I still love/keep it*
> It is good at its job, the perfect weekend bag.
> it landed many compliments wherever I went.
> It's in my ol' default colours of blk/gld
> Love the Gucci Shopping Knight crest.




That´s a stunning bag @papertiger ! I totally understand you love it! And I understand you cannot use it very often- it´s prescious.
Is the croc the real thing? It definetely looks like this!

Don´t be embarrassed for not taking any bags out but the Evie! I assume you aren´t going to many places- the time is just not right.
I haven´t used anything but my reliable mustard New Lock and the new to me Soft Babe, either. And I haven´t played in any of the challenges...  bag charms or decorations aren´t my thing and I haven´t worn any jewellery but my cheap 24/7 pieces in months...


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. The felt Veracord mini organizers are very light and work for me. My mini's are the bags I wear the most. They are just to easy to use and comfortable for me.


Good to know! One thing I have to say about Amazon… they refunded my $$$ immediately, even before the return arrived to them. So maybe I'll give the Veracord a try.
ETA: I came across a Vercord nylon organizer that looks interesting. I'll measure tonight to see which size is correct, and perhaps place an order.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Bag and shoe pairing #4
> View attachment 5207697
> 
> Sadly, after I took this picture, I went out to the mailbox in the parking lot and *tripped on the way back*.
> I hope my shoe repair guy can fix the tear in the patent leather.


Owie! Besides the patent leather, did you do anything to yourself???


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> September stats
> 
> bags in: 2 , both Dior from the Galliano era, both bought in the last days of August when VC was offering discount codes...
> beige Dior Serpeant
> black Dior Soft Babe
> 
> bags out: 0- no luck with my listings...
> 
> No slgs in or out
> 
> And again a confession to make: I bought another Dior by Galliano bag as a birthday present to myself. Again VC had given me a discount code... It´s not arrived yet.


I never feel bad about a birthday gift - enjoy her!
(my listings aren’t going anywhere either - I feel your pain )


papertiger said:


> I hope everyone is well. I have seen many of you round and about.
> 
> I have been AWOL from this thread, mostly because I have felt embarrassed that all I ever seem to have taken out day after day is my H Evie. I see Sept challenge includes jewellery - that's wonderful. I found and wore my vintage Lacroix earrings so that's good.
> 
> Before September ends: At last a challenge I can do, last weekend I actually took out one of least used bags.
> 
> View attachment 5208005
> 
> 
> *Why don't I use this bag more? *
> It's basically travel/work size - I haven't been going into work so much, and travel size for weekends only
> Can't use it in the rain or snow
> It commands attention and won't hide (although I do turn it around sometimes)
> Very precious, hard to leave it in most hotels
> 
> *Why I still love/keep it*
> It is good at its job, the perfect weekend bag.
> it landed many compliments wherever I went.
> It's in my ol' default colours of blk/gld
> Love the Gucci Shopping Knight crest.


We’ve missed you! 
Don’t feel bad about carrying a favorite bag. There’s a reason it works for you - and that’s all that matters.
Your Gucci is a beautiful bag - keep it! 


ElainePG said:


> Owie! Besides the patent leather, did you do anything to yourself???


 No, I’m fine - but … not only did I trip and tear my shoes - that afternoon, I dropped a Bernardaud earring in the kitchen. And it broke. 

I could find the broken piece - I swept out the register vent, behind a decorative wine rack, under the cushions for the patio furniture (we keep 2 sets inside for Mr Cookie and I, instead of ALL of it),looked under the chair in the family room, even under the living room furniture. Couldn’t find it. I was distraught. Looked on eBay, Poshmark, TRR to see if I could find another pair - but no.

That evening, while setting the table for dinner - I stepped on something. 

YEP - I stepped on the missing piece. I CANNOT believe it went that far. I thought I was a looney for looking under the furniture in the living room… but it went straight from the kitchen, down a short hallway, and took a lefty into the dining room.  

I‘ve superglued it back together.


----------



## cecchetti

A friend is going to give me a fake black Chloe bag-I don’t want it, but don’t want to upset her .

I’m not ready to getrid of one of my 10 bags, but I gifted one SLG and a card holder has gone on the charity bag.

I shouldn’t think it’ll last that long-I’ll just wear it to death, then go back to my own collection.

gifted red bag meant for mum to gorgeous niece, and she gets one of my bags for my next birthday, but I’ve just got a new credit card, so think another one from my wishlist on the cards now, bringing me to 12 bags, but less SLG-have wishlist of 9 but know what I’m aiming for first!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I hope everyone is well. I have seen many of you round and about.
> 
> I have been AWOL from this thread, mostly because I have felt embarrassed that all I ever seem to have taken out day after day is my H Evie. I see Sept challenge includes jewellery - that's wonderful. I found and wore my vintage Lacroix earrings so that's good.
> 
> Before September ends: At last a challenge I can do, last weekend I actually took out one of least used bags.
> 
> View attachment 5208005
> 
> 
> *Why don't I use this bag more? *
> It's basically travel/work size - I haven't been going into work so much, and travel size for weekends only
> Can't use it in the rain or snow
> It commands attention and won't hide (although I do turn it around sometimes)
> Very precious, hard to leave it in most hotels
> 
> *Why I still love/keep it*
> It is good at its job, the perfect weekend bag.
> it landed many compliments wherever I went.
> It's in my ol' default colours of blk/gld
> Love the Gucci Shopping Knight crest.


What a very special bag!


----------



## cecchetti

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I have a very special bag to share:
> 
> DH made a handbag vase for me for my Birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5205057
> View attachment 5205058
> View attachment 5205059


Lovely

happy birthday xxx


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s a stunning bag @papertiger ! I totally understand you love it! And I understand you cannot use it very often- it´s prescious.
> Is the croc the real thing? It definetely looks like this!
> 
> Don´t be embarrassed for not taking any bags out but the Evie! I assume you aren´t going to many places- the time is just not right.
> I haven´t used anything but my reliable mustard New Lock and the new to me Soft Babe, either. And I haven´t played in any of the challenges...  bag charms or decorations aren´t my thing and I haven´t worn any jewellery but my cheap 24/7 pieces in months...



Thank you, it's real croco and why no water/can't put it down anywhere (for a travel bag both are difficult). But the love I had for it 14 years ago has not gone (although the money has ha ha).

Travelling into work a bit more, but rather take my foldaway vinyl bag with my Evie if need be rather than a bag I can't clean so easily. The Covid danger has not gone away. 



Cookiefiend said:


> I never feel bad about a birthday gift - enjoy her!
> (my listings aren’t going anywhere either - I feel your pain )
> 
> We’ve missed you!
> Don’t feel bad about carrying a favorite bag. There’s a reason it works for you - and that’s all that matters.
> Your Gucci is a beautiful bag - keep it!
> 
> No, I’m fine - but … not only did I trip and tear my shoes - that afternoon, I dropped a Bernardaud earring in the kitchen. And it broke.
> 
> I could find the broken piece - I swept out the register vent, behind a decorative wine rack, under the cushions for the patio furniture (we keep 2 sets inside for Mr Cookie and I, instead of ALL of it),looked under the chair in the family room, even under the living room furniture. Couldn’t find it. I was distraught. Looked on eBay, Poshmark, TRR to see if I could find another pair - but no.
> 
> That evening, while setting the table for dinner - I stepped on something.
> 
> YEP - I stepped on the missing piece. I CANNOT believe it went that far. I thought I was a looney for looking under the furniture in the living room… but it went straight from the kitchen, down a short hallway, and took a lefty into the dining room.
> 
> I‘ve superglued it back together.



Thank you.

That's another thing about croc from any brand that isn't H. They don't hold their value. The reason why Chanel stopped doing exotic leathers/precious skins was because people were leaving them on the shelves due to poor resale value (relatively speaking) not because of Chanel's sudden need to be ethical. When you buy a precious skin from anyone but H it better be love forever. 

I'm sorry about your earring OMG, I hope that glue will work. It's happened to all of us. 



whateve said:


> What a very special bag!



Thank you *whateve*


----------



## dcooney4

cecchetti said:


> A friend is going to give me a fake black Chloe bag-I don’t want it, but don’t want to upset her .
> 
> I’m not ready to getrid of one of my 10 bags, but I gifted one SLG and a card holder has gone on the charity bag.
> 
> I shouldn’t think it’ll last that long-I’ll just wear it to death, then go back to my own collection.
> 
> gifted red bag meant for mum to gorgeous niece, and she gets one of my bags for my next birthday, but I’ve just got a new credit card, so think another one from my wishlist on the cards now, bringing me to 12 bags, but less SLG-have wishlist of 9 but know what I’m aiming for first!


Why not sell something to get the new bag, rather then making new debt. I get rid of lots of little things that add up to new bags. I kind of make it a game but it feels great when I have open space and a bit of cash.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I hope everyone is well. I have seen many of you round and about.
> 
> I have been AWOL from this thread, mostly because I have felt embarrassed that all I ever seem to have taken out day after day is my H Evie. I see Sept challenge includes jewellery - that's wonderful. I found and wore my vintage Lacroix earrings so that's good.
> 
> Before September ends: At last a challenge I can do, last weekend I actually took out one of least used bags.
> 
> View attachment 5208005
> 
> 
> *Why don't I use this bag more? *
> It's basically travel/work size - I haven't been going into work so much, and travel size for weekends only
> Can't use it in the rain or snow
> It commands attention and won't hide (although I do turn it around sometimes)
> Very precious, hard to leave it in most hotels
> 
> *Why I still love/keep it*
> It is good at its job, the perfect weekend bag.
> it landed many compliments wherever I went.
> It's in my ol' default colours of blk/gld
> Love the Gucci Shopping Knight crest.


This is lovely. I would probably use this at home as a place to store a blanket or throw and have it sitting out where I can see it. I would be terrified of getting it scratched traveling.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## baghabitz34

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your great progress on this month’s challenges!
> 
> @880 your travel updates are wonderful descriptions of a luxur sounding travel.
> @cowgirlsboots you are so talented with your bag insert project and dress/coat alterations!
> 
> *** I am inviting your input for October challenges. Please share any suggestions for what you’d like to see/do in October. ***


For a challenge, October is National Caramel Month. Wear your caramel colored bags and/or eat some caramel to celebrate.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Maiden voyage, all decorated. I bought her last year as a placeholder for the Saleya and can’t find a buyer at a reasonable price (above $650) because of a stain inside. I decided to keep her and so I am wearing her out to visit Mom.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Good to know! One thing I have to say about Amazon… they refunded my $$$ immediately, even before the return arrived to them. So maybe I'll give the Veracord a try.
> ETA: I came across a Vercord nylon organizer that looks interesting. I'll measure tonight to see which size is correct, and perhaps place an order.



Amazon is amazing with returns as long as one buys from them directly. As soon as a marketplace order is concerned the return policy might change dramatically.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I never feel bad about a birthday gift - enjoy her!
> (my listings aren’t going anywhere either - I feel your pain )
> 
> We’ve missed you!
> Don’t feel bad about carrying a favorite bag. There’s a reason it works for you - and that’s all that matters.
> Your Gucci is a beautiful bag - keep it!
> 
> No, I’m fine - but … not only did I trip and tear my shoes - that afternoon, I dropped a Bernardaud earring in the kitchen. And it broke.
> 
> I could find the broken piece - I swept out the register vent, behind a decorative wine rack, under the cushions for the patio furniture (we keep 2 sets inside for Mr Cookie and I, instead of ALL of it),looked under the chair in the family room, even under the living room furniture. Couldn’t find it. I was distraught. Looked on eBay, Poshmark, TRR to see if I could find another pair - but no.
> 
> That evening, while setting the table for dinner - I stepped on something.
> 
> YEP - I stepped on the missing piece. I CANNOT believe it went that far. I thought I was a looney for looking under the furniture in the living room… but it went straight from the kitchen, down a short hallway, and took a lefty into the dining room.
> 
> I‘ve superglued it back together.



Thank-you! So far the bag is yet to be shipped. I´m really looking forward to receiving it. 

Aww, I´m glad you found the lost pieces! Sometimes items seem to actively hide...  I once lost one of my favourite ear-rings. We were travelling and I was sure it was gone for good. Back home I found it on the floor next to the bed. But the stopper was still missing. Said stopper re-appeared a year later underneath a piece of loose flooring under the dining table. 
Btw the stopper is gone missing again, this time for good I fear. I dropped it into the sink and watched it disappear into the syphon. DH refused to dig for it...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Maiden voyage, all decorated. I bought her last year as a placeholder for the Saleya and can’t find a buyer at a reasonable price (above $650) because of a stain inside. I decided to keep her and so I am wearing her out to visit Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208601


Wow! The scarf is perfect on your bag, really makes the damier pop! 
Enjoy your lovely bag in good health!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> This is lovely. I would probably use this at home as a place to store a blanket or throw and have it sitting out where I can see it. I would be terrified of getting it scratched traveling.



For sure. 

It lives on my piano, a Large Gucci Bamboo Top Handle lives inside (with a thick cashmere shawl inside the BTH as it happens) it's neighbours are an H Kelly Sellier 32 and Travel Bolide, I cover it with a dust bag even so. Light is also an enemy for exotics. 

A couple of train trips to nice places is fine. Flying on budget airlines and air-staff squeezing in overhead lockers would kill me though.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Maiden voyage, all decorated. I bought her last year as a placeholder for the Saleya and can’t find a buyer at a reasonable price (above $650) because of a stain inside. I decided to keep her and so I am wearing her out to visit Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208601



Not a hardship keeping this Deco-looking beauty


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> For sure.
> 
> It lives on my piano, a Large Gucci Bamboo Top Handle lives inside (with a thick cashmere shawl inside the BTH as it happens) it's neighbours are an H Kelly Sellier 32 and Travel Bolide, I cover it with a dust bag even so. Light is also an enemy for exotics.
> 
> A couple of train trips to nice places is fine. Flying on budget airlines and air-staff squeezing in overhead lockers would kill me though.



What a lush picture! I can see your beautiful items in my mind! 

Budget airlines are the natural enemy of any (nice) handbag or luggage item! I even feel for my super cheap nylon carry-on when I see how the air-staff handles it.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> For a challenge, October is National Caramel Month. Wear your caramel colored bags and/or eat some caramel to celebrate.



Love caramel, and love this idea!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Maiden voyage, all decorated. I bought her last year as a placeholder for the Saleya and can’t find a buyer at a reasonable price (above $650) because of a stain inside. I decided to keep her and so I am wearing her out to visit Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208601


Good for you! It’s a lovely bag and deserves some attention!


----------



## sherrylynn

papertiger said:


> I hope everyone is well. I have seen many of you round and about.
> 
> I have been AWOL from this thread, mostly because I have felt embarrassed that all I ever seem to have taken out day after day is my H Evie. I see Sept challenge includes jewellery - that's wonderful. I found and wore my vintage Lacroix earrings so that's good.
> 
> Before September ends: At last a challenge I can do, last weekend I actually took out one of least used bags.
> 
> View attachment 5208005
> 
> 
> *Why don't I use this bag more? *
> It's basically travel/work size - I haven't been going into work so much, and travel size for weekends only
> Can't use it in the rain or snow
> It commands attention and won't hide (although I do turn it around sometimes)
> Very precious, hard to leave it in most hotels
> 
> *Why I still love/keep it*
> It is good at its job, the perfect weekend bag.
> it landed many compliments wherever I went.
> It's in my ol' default colours of blk/gld
> Love the Gucci Shopping Knight crest.


This is STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Jereni

I can’t believe it’s about to be October! I did pretty well with the challenges this month. 
- Put decorations/ charms on four different bags and wore them
- Contributed two shots for the shoe/bag pairing, I think
- Wore my least used bags: my Coach Borough and today my Prada (below). Still love both but don’t wear them much to work because I have a big work bag for my computer. So tend to pair that with crossbody bags.

Stats:
Bags in: 5
Bags out: 4 (all sold)
SLGs in: 2
SLGs out: 5 (all sold)

I still have a few bags on the brain between now and the end of the year, but I think I’m reaching purse peace with designer bags. I’ve realized how much I like Coach leather bags and they’re so much better for the price.


----------



## cecchetti

Jereni said:


> I can’t believe it’s about to be October! I did pretty well with the challenges this month.
> - Put decorations/ charms on four different bags and wore them
> - Contributed two shots for the shoe/bag pairing, I think
> - Wore my least used bags: my Coach Borough and today my Prada (below). Still love both but don’t wear them much to work because I have a big work bag for my computer. So tend to pair that with crossbody bags.
> 
> Stats:
> Bags in: 5
> Bags out: 4 (all sold)
> SLGs in: 2
> SLGs out: 5 (all sold)
> 
> I still have a few bags on the brain between now and the end of the year, but I think I’m reaching purse peace with designer bags. I’ve realized how much I like Coach leather bags and they’re so much better for the price.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209661



wow, you’ve done really well!

btw the Prada is gorgeous !

you’ve done far better than I have…

3 bags in
0 bags out

0 SLG in
3 SLG out

plus I have a long wishlist I’m working through before I reach purse peace…

and I’m supposed to be saving for a very expensive kitten(my 4th and last cat)

September has gone on forever and I’ve spent a fortune and about to order a pair of expensive jeans…

£0 towards the kitten…
I’m not sure October will be much better

this year is whizzing by, but I’ve spent far too much…‍♀️


----------



## Cookiefiend

September stats: 

*Bags in or out - 2 in, 1 out* - In - 1) a Kurt Geiger Mini London - I think it will be a cute bag for some upcoming formal/party events. 2) A clear Lilly Pulitzer bag - we went to a Notre Dame game - I carried my black MZ Wallace Micro Sutton. It made sense at the time, until I had to switch lines and the bag was searched and I was patted down.  In the future, I'll have a small clear bag on hand.
I gave my mother the Massaccesi Juliet. I still have the Just Campagne listed. 
*SLG in or out* - 0/0 I still have the Longchamp wallet listed. 
*Scarves in or out* - 3 in, 2 out. In -  the new season Zebra Pegasus Giant Triange, a 140 moussie (Parures de Sables changeant) and a Parures de Maharajas. 

*Challenges* - I posted 4 bag and shoe pairings, and carried 2 bags that I hadn't worn all year - oof that's awful! Those 2 were the Coach Dinky, and the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton. I also carried my LV Pallas once (hasn't been worn all year) but couldn't talk myself into wearing it a second time. Maybe next month. 
I did go through my jewelry. It's pretty basic, I'm not real big on jewelry - at the moment I'm wearing only earrings. 
I pulled out some goofy earrings my youngest son's girlfriend made - they are cute but they're not me. I put them on the thing I have my very few necklaces on. But I didn't get rid of anything or think I needed to buy anything new. 

I finished Walden and The Eyre Affair, and started She Who Became The Sun - it's okay so far. Not thrilled. For October, I'll have to find something spooky - any recommendations?


----------



## whateve

September stats
1 bag out
0 bags in
1 slg out
0 slgs in 

ytd
bags in 6
bags out 4
slgs in 13
slgs out 14

I decided not to keep either of the bags I bought at thrift stores last month.

I tried a few new purse charm combinations this month and wore 2 of my least carried vintage bags. Neither bag had been carried this entire year.

We are planning to redo our kitchen so my mind is on appliances instead of purses for a change.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Everyone's stats are looking great! 

September Stats:

Bags
1 In
0 Out

SLGs
0 In
0 Out


----------



## mariliz11

September stats: 

Bags in: 2 (1 was an impulse buy from  Zara but for 25€ it was a steal!)
Bags out: 0 (still a few listed but not sold)
SLGs in/out: 0

Challenges:
I posted a few shoe/bag pairings and also some of my LVs with scarfs and bag charms. Still wear them like that! Also wore some bags that were in the wardrobe for years like my mum’s Fendi posted a few days ago! 

October is my birthday month so might treat myself to the last handbag on my wishlist, might not and stick to the cake!


----------



## Jereni

mariliz11 said:


> September stats:
> 
> Bags in: 2 (1 was an impulse buy from  Zara but for 25€ it was a steal!)
> Bags out: 0 (still a few listed but not sold)
> SLGs in/out: 0
> 
> Challenges:
> I posted a few shoe/bag pairings and also some of my LVs with scarfs and bag charms. Still wear them like that! Also wore some bags that were in the wardrobe for years like my mum’s Fendi posted a few days ago!
> 
> October is my birthday month so might treat myself to the last handbag on my wishlist, might not and stick to the cake!



Ooh, what’s that last handbag on your list?


----------



## Vintage Leather

September 

Bags In: 1
Bags out: 0
Accessories In: 0
Accessories Out:  2
Total out: 270



September YTD

Bags In: 1
Bags Out: 8
Accessories In: 7
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 146
Total out : 1327

694 more to go in my 2021 in 2021. I’ve been good with my other goals. I did give in to an Art Deco inspired Judith Leiber bag. Have sold more than I’ve spent


----------



## BowieFan1971

1 bag in, 1 bag out. First bag purchase since the Kelly back in May. But I did clear out/donate about 50-75 books that have not been touched in years. 
Going to put the house on the market in January, so painting and a gradual clear out is the goal for the next few months.


----------



## cecchetti

I don’t think I’ve done that well this year, although I mainly carry my Jimmy Choo(I’ve owned 2 Chanels but used them for daily use and the lamb skin just didn’t survive the English weather) and I’ve bought a black leather Diesel studded purse/wallet that fits everything which I use in all bags except the Versace, which I bought the matching purse too.

I’ve always loved beautiful bags, and will spend as much as I can afford, but since joining PF, instead of working the Choo and occasionally swapping the others, knowing that when the Choo wears out I’ll replace it with an equivalent, I’ve built up a wishlist which would double my bag collection from 10 to 20!

I can’t just stick to Hermes as I missed the only exotic I could afford, which was in terrible condition anyway, and I love ostrich, crocodile and alligator …
The ostrich Hermes I’ve seen that I like would take me 3 years to buy and if I were to buy new to my own spec, I can’t even imagine how much it would cost.

today I’m donating to children’s cancer charity an SLG , and I gifted one, the LV Epi I don’t usefor my door keys, but for my safe box, I’ve had it over 20 years and it looks brand new…

I don’t want 20 bags-I don’t have storage space in my closets, plus I wouldn’t rotate 20- I can’t even rotate 10, but I’m so attached to my bags now that PFs humanise their bags I can’t bring myself to sell any to fund a new one, and I’m not even sure I want to gift them to my niece for her birthdays although I always spoil her..bags are very personal..

I’ve spent a lot on clothes this year, and I need to save for my 4th kitten, but I know which bags I want, and I’m not even sure I can go until the end of the year without adding to my collection.

I started 2021 with 9 handbags and space for 1 more

I think I’ll end it with 12 or 13 and a wishlist to round it up to 20

‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## dcooney4

September Stats
4 bags in- Counting one I had made and should arrive today.
3 bags out
2 slgs in 
0 slgs - 1 more came but got rid of it asap so not counting. 
1 sport bag in
0 sport bags out
1. I decorated a few bags with different straps. Will do more of this as fall gets cooler.
2. to much rain this month so never posted and shoes and bags as I wore my most worn shoes. 
3. I did wear some of my least used bags but do to crazy weather none got worn twice.
Jewelry challenge was good as I added a couple of inexpensive pieces to make sets that coordinate.


----------



## dcooney4

The shoe idea did have me looking at my fall boots and made me realize I need a pair of brown boots.


----------



## dcooney4

Since I have a few that have not been worn much or ever, this month I will challenge myself to wear them at least once.


----------



## dcooney4

Will start with this cutie . It is open top so since it is not raining here we go.


----------



## cecchetti

1st October

one SLG donated towards children’s cancer appeal

friend who is 21 who thought I was(I’m not, I’m 53, just look young) gave me a fake Chloe bag she doesn’t like, and bought herself a high street hobo bag!

still have bag wishlist of 9 bags, which I’ll dip into this month-despite the fact I have no closet space to store them…

think this month could be very expensive !


----------



## BowieFan1971

cecchetti said:


> 1st October
> 
> one SLG donated towards children’s cancer appeal
> 
> friend who is 21 who thought I was(I’m not, I’m 53, just look young) gave me a fake Chloe bag she doesn’t like, and bought herself a high street hobo bag!
> 
> still have bag wishlist of 9 bags, which I’ll dip into this month-despite the fact I have no closet space to store them…
> 
> think this month could be very expensive !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210702


If the “Chloe” bothers you, remove or cover the strip with the name on the lock and replace it with ribbon or some other kind of trim. You customize it and removed an issue that bothers you. Cuz it IS a really cute bag!


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> If the “Chloe” bothers you, remove or cover the strip with the name on the lock and replace it with ribbon or some other kind of trim. You customize it and removed an issue that bothers you. Cuz it IS a really cute bag!


Nice trick!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> September Stats
> 4 bags in- Counting one I had made and should arrive today.
> 3 bags out
> 2 slgs in
> 0 slgs - 1 more came but got rid of it asap so not counting.
> 1 sport bag in
> 0 sport bags out
> 1. I decorated a few bags with different straps. Will do more of this as fall gets cooler.
> 2. to much rain this month so never posted and shoes and bags as I wore my most worn shoes.
> 3. I did wear some of my least used bags but do to crazy weather none got worn twice.
> Jewelry challenge was good as I added a couple of inexpensive pieces to make sets that coordinate.


How exciting that you had one made! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## cecchetti

BowieFan1971 said:


> If the “Chloe” bothers you, remove or cover the strip with the name on the lock and replace it with ribbon or some other kind of trim. You customize it and removed an issue that bothers you. Cuz it IS a really cute bag!



glad you like the bag!

I like the Chloe padlock, as usually I’m usually carrying designer bags!

it’s a nice heavy bag, I like to feel my bag, it may be a fake but it’s a very nice bag.

my Dior was Beautiful , everyone commented on it, I made a bit of profit but I’d rather still have the bag …


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cecchetti

But I want a Very expensive kitten next year..

every time I buy a bag, I have to decide whether to add it to my collection or put the money in a kitten fund-yesterday I spent a lot on cat food

I’m just worried that when my credit card arrives I buy bags and matching SLG etc and run up a huge bill, yesterday I bought cat food from Germany, expensive hair masque conditioner and a pair ofdesigner jeans without going out-I shopped outside today and spent less!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Adopting a great kitten from a shelter that desperately needs a home would let you have your kitty AND a great bag (or two)…
This is our shelter girl, Jett. She was 13 when we got her 3 years ago and I can’t imagine her ever not being ours.


----------



## cecchetti

BowieFan1971 said:


> Adopting a great kitten from a shelter that desperately needs a home would let you have your kitty AND a great bag (or two)…
> This is our shelter girl, Jett. She was 13 when we got her 3 years ago and I can’t imagine her ever not being ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210922
> View attachment 5210923
> View attachment 5210924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210927



she’s beautiful and I love tabbies-my parents had a brown tabby when I was born.

but I have 3 highly strung but mega affectionate oriental cats and I need another oriental-I’m on 3 breeders lists, whichever produces the best kitten first I’ll go for-2 are not too bad but one is the Hermes of cats so I need to be prepared, then if it’s one of the others I spend the change on bags!❤️


----------



## cecchetti




----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Adopting a great kitten from a shelter that desperately needs a home would let you have your kitty AND a great bag (or two)…
> This is our shelter girl, Jett. She was 13 when we got her 3 years ago and I can’t imagine her ever not being ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210922
> View attachment 5210923
> View attachment 5210924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210927


She is a cutie.


----------



## dcooney4

cecchetti said:


> View attachment 5210947
> View attachment 5210947


They are beautiful.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Adopting a great kitten from a shelter that desperately needs a home would let you have your kitty AND a great bag (or two)…
> This is our shelter girl, Jett. She was 13 when we got her 3 years ago and I can’t imagine her ever not being ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210922
> View attachment 5210923
> View attachment 5210924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210927



Awww!         She's beautiful!


----------



## baghabitz34

Belated stats:
August 2021
Shared the Coach Lora bucket bag in pollen for the juicy challenge.
0 bags out
3 bags in: 2 Marc Jacobs totes, 1 grey bag from Mirta
1 SLGs in: pink Marc Jacobs pouch that’s a nice 
0 SLG out
Used 8 different bags

September 2021
Shared Charlie Carryall decorated with a twilly
Showed 2 different bag/shoe combos
Used 2 different least used bags - Coach tweed Tabby & ivy green Coach Rogue
5 bags in: 3 from Portland Leather Goods, 1 Marc Jacobs tote, 1 Basquiat xCoach bag
1 bag out
0 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out
Used 14 different bags


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Adopting a great kitten from a shelter that desperately needs a home would let you have your kitty AND a great bag (or two)…
> This is our shelter girl, Jett. She was 13 when we got her 3 years ago and I can’t imagine her ever not being ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210922
> View attachment 5210923
> View attachment 5210924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210927



She’s beautiful! I love tabbies. She reminds me of my two shelter babies.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I hope everyone is well. I have seen many of you round and about.
> 
> I have been AWOL from this thread, mostly because I have felt embarrassed that all I ever seem to have taken out day after day is my H Evie. I see Sept challenge includes jewellery - that's wonderful. I found and wore my vintage Lacroix earrings so that's good.
> 
> Before September ends: At last a challenge I can do, last weekend I actually took out one of least used bags.
> 
> View attachment 5208005
> 
> 
> *Why don't I use this bag more? *
> It's basically travel/work size - I haven't been going into work so much, and travel size for weekends only
> Can't use it in the rain or snow
> It commands attention and won't hide (although I do turn it around sometimes)
> Very precious, hard to leave it in most hotels
> 
> *Why I still love/keep it*
> It is good at its job, the perfect weekend bag.
> it landed many compliments wherever I went.
> It's in my ol' default colours of blk/gld
> Love the Gucci Shopping Knight crest.


Stunning bag PT!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> She’s beautiful! I love tabbies. She reminds me of my two shelter babies.
> 
> View attachment 5211553
> View attachment 5211554


So cute! Fuzzy tabby bellies are the bestest!


----------



## More bags

*October Shopping Your Closet Challenges*

*It’s October and Halloween* - wear your black bags and orange bags at least twice this month. Courtesy of @Jereni
*October is National Caramel Month* - wear your caramel colored bags twice this month and/or eat some caramel to celebrate. Courtesy of @baghabitz34
*Most complimented bag* - share and wear the bag in your collection which brings out the most compliments.
*Non purse challenge:* saying no - review your commitments, ask yourself what is essential, know what brings you energy, pause when you’re asked to take on something extra and say “I’ll think about it.”


----------



## More bags

Hello @Vlad, could you please unpin post #8474 and pin post #8802. Thanks in advance!


----------



## More bags

*September & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*

September Challenges
Least used bags - Celine black Cabas Phantom, 1x (least used in 2021), Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag 2x (least used overall, it’s a new addition)

Bag rotation - 14 bags
Exited 81 items in September (clothing and books, cleaned out younger DS’ closet)/447 YTD
*Sept 2021 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> September stats:
> 
> *Bags in or out - 2 in, 1 out* - In - 1) a Kurt Geiger Mini London - I think it will be a cute bag for some upcoming formal/party events. 2) A clear Lilly Pulitzer bag - we went to a Notre Dame game - I carried my black MZ Wallace Micro Sutton. It made sense at the time, until I had to switch lines and the bag was searched and I was patted down.  In the future, I'll have a small clear bag on hand.
> I gave my mother the Massaccesi Juliet. I still have the Just Campagne listed.
> *SLG in or out* - 0/0 I still have the Longchamp wallet listed.
> *Scarves in or out* - 3 in, 2 out. In -  the new season Zebra Pegasus Giant Triange, a 140 moussie (Parures de Sables changeant) and a Parures de Maharajas.
> 
> *Challenges* - I posted 4 bag and shoe pairings, and carried 2 bags that I hadn't worn all year - oof that's awful! Those 2 were the Coach Dinky, and the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton. I also carried my LV Pallas once (hasn't been worn all year) but couldn't talk myself into wearing it a second time. Maybe next month.
> I did go through my jewelry. It's pretty basic, I'm not real big on jewelry - at the moment I'm wearing only earrings.
> I pulled out some goofy earrings my youngest son's girlfriend made - they are cute but they're not me. I put them on the thing I have my very few necklaces on. But I didn't get rid of anything or think I needed to buy anything new.
> 
> I finished Walden and The Eyre Affair, and started She Who Became The Sun - it's okay so far. Not thrilled. For October, I'll have to find something spooky - any recommendations?


Congratulations on your stats, your new bags sound great, I am drooling over your scarf adds and kudos to you on the reading.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## papertiger

cecchetti said:


> 1st October
> 
> one SLG donated towards children’s cancer appeal
> 
> friend who is 21 who thought I was(I’m not, I’m 53, just look young) gave me a fake Chloe bag she doesn’t like, and bought herself a high street hobo bag!
> 
> still have bag wishlist of 9 bags, which I’ll dip into this month-despite the fact I have no closet space to store them…
> 
> think this month could be very expensive !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210702



Isn't there a way to take off the lock?

I mean, as in file/break it off?


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Belated stats:
> August 2021
> Shared the Coach Lora bucket bag in pollen for the juicy challenge.
> 0 bags out
> 3 bags in: 2 Marc Jacobs totes, 1 grey bag from Mirta
> 1 SLGs in: pink Marc Jacobs pouch that’s a nice
> 0 SLG out
> Used 8 different bags
> 
> September 2021
> Shared Charlie Carryall decorated with a twilly
> Showed 2 different bag/shoe combos
> Used 2 different least used bags - Coach tweed Tabby & ivy green Coach Rogue
> 5 bags in: 3 from Portland Leather Goods, 1 Marc Jacobs tote, 1 Basquiat xCoach bag
> 1 bag out
> 0 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out
> Used 14 different bags


Oh which Portland Leather Goods bags did you get? There bags are like candy , hard to only take one. We need pictures of all your new goodies.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *October Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> 
> *It’s October and Halloween* - wear your black bags and orange bags at least twice this month. Courtesy of @Jereni
> *October is National Caramel Month* - wear your caramel colored bags twice this month and/or eat some caramel to celebrate. Courtesy of @baghabitz34
> *Most complimented bag* - share and wear the bag in your collection which brings out the most compliments.
> *Non purse challenge:* saying no - review your commitments, ask yourself what is essential, know what brings you energy, pause when you’re asked to take on something extra and say “I’ll think about it.”


These are wonderful. Can't wait to try some of these.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *September & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> September Challenges
> Least used bags - Celine black Cabas Phantom, 1x (least used in 2021), Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag 2x (least used overall, it’s a new addition)
> 
> Bag rotation - 14 bags
> Exited 81 items in September (clothing and books, cleaned out younger DS’ closet)/447 YTD
> *Sept 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Fabulous stats!


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday , was the first time in a long time that I didn't buy a bag that I could afford. Now it is sold out. Now sure if I am relieved or frustrated that I didn't get it. It was a funky sling bag from MZ Wallace. I borrowed my husbands beltbag and wore it like a sling for a while and it bothered my shoulder so I passed on it. Why can't I stop thinking about that bag?


----------



## BowieFan1971

I wore this gooey caramel eye candy yesterday…


----------



## BowieFan1971

This is the bag I bought late last month….Gucci Accessories cutie! Small, but not too small, and very lightweight.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> I wore this gooey caramel eye candy yesterday…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211778



This looks so comfy and functional!

I wore this yesterday, not in line with the caramel challenge but just bc I haven’t worn it in a bit.

I don’t wear this one as much as I expected to. It’s a little big to pair with my work bag in terms of going to work, it feels a little fancy for errands but a little big for going out. But I still love it and will wear it for all these purposes lol.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> This is the bag I bought late last month….Gucci Accessories cutie! Small, but not too small, and very lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211779
> View attachment 5211780


Love the size! The fact that it is light weight makes it a winner.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> This looks so comfy and functional!
> 
> I wore this yesterday, not in line with the caramel challenge but just bc I haven’t worn it in a bit.
> 
> I don’t wear this one as much as I expected to. It’s a little big to pair with my work bag in terms of going to work, it feels a little fancy for errands but a little big for going out. But I still love it and will wear it for all these purposes lol.
> 
> View attachment 5211791


So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Here is the one I had made. I sold the tote size due to its weight. With the strap it is to heavy but if I use a SoRetro strap it should be fine. My Oxblood one from them is heavy but the strap despite its weight works so the strap on the new one might work too. We shall see. It is thick chewy leather.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Oh which Portland Leather Goods bags did you get? There bags are like candy , hard to only take one. We need pictures of all your new goodies.


I’ll take pics later when I get back home.

Enjoyed the PLG discounts a bit too much, lol.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> I’ll take pics later when I get back home.
> 
> Enjoyed the PLG discounts a bit too much, lol.


That Labor Day discount had me ordering a few thing last month too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *September & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> September Challenges
> Least used bags - Celine black Cabas Phantom, 1x (least used in 2021), Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag 2x (least used overall, it’s a new addition)
> 
> Bag rotation - 14 bags
> Exited 81 items in September (clothing and books, cleaned out younger DS’ closet)/447 YTD
> *Sept 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


These are GREAT stats! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I wore this gooey caramel eye candy yesterday…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211778


oh yum!!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> This is the bag I bought late last month….Gucci Accessories cutie! Small, but not too small, and very lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211779
> View attachment 5211780


That's super cute! 


Jereni said:


> This looks so comfy and functional!
> 
> I wore this yesterday, not in line with the caramel challenge but just bc I haven’t worn it in a bit.
> 
> I don’t wear this one as much as I expected to. It’s a little big to pair with my work bag in terms of going to work, it feels a little fancy for errands but a little big for going out. But I still love it and will wear it for all these purposes lol.
> 
> View attachment 5211791


I love this bag, love the shape and the color! I personally don't think it's too dressy for everyday errands!
Wear her with joy!


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5211805
> 
> Here is the one I had made. I sold the tote size due to its weight. With the strap it is to heavy but if I use a SoRetro strap it should be fine. My Oxblood one from them is heavy but the strap despite its weight works so the strap on the new one might work too. We shall see. It is thick chewy leather.


I really like the fastener! Was that your idea?


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> These are GREAT stats!
> 
> oh yum!!
> 
> That's super cute!
> 
> I love this bag, love the shape and the color! I personally don't think it's too dressy for everyday errands!
> Wear her with joy!
> 
> I really like the fastener! Was that your idea?


No but it could be changed to snaps but I liked the look of the fastener. It is Go Forth Goods so it has quite a few options.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> She’s beautiful! I love tabbies. She reminds me of my two shelter babies.
> 
> View attachment 5211553
> View attachment 5211554



She's beautiful!


----------



## whateve

Here's one of my Fall caramel colored bags. It's Coach.


----------



## cecchetti

October 3rd

so far 2 in

1)very young friend gifted me fake Chloe bag-May be fake but very well made bag

2)Hermes navy blue Tsako in box -heaven

have wishlistof 6 bags I can’t afford but can’t reduce as want All!

friend has an identical twin, their birthday is December 7th

I see her several times a week, I’ve got a card, some face masks and a nail varnish for them.

was going to give beige bag to my niece for her next birthday

considering giving it to my friend and Her sister as a going out bag for their birthday to share

also new SLG

1)Leather mock croc black credit card holder

seems to be more in less out!


----------



## mariliz11

1st October challenge, caramel-ish Valentino crossbody bag - a summer purchase with a perfect fall color


----------



## Jereni

mariliz11 said:


> 1st October challenge, caramel-ish Valentino crossbody bag - a summer purchase with a perfect fall color
> View attachment 5212998



VERY pretty color! This bag looks like a nice size.


----------



## mariliz11

Jereni said:


> VERY pretty color! This bag looks like a nice size.


Thank you! Yes it is! Pretty roomy for day but not too big for an evening out too! The perfect crossbody


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> September stats:
> 
> *Bags in or out - 2 in, 1 out* - In - 1) a Kurt Geiger Mini London - I think it will be a cute bag for some upcoming formal/party events. 2) A clear Lilly Pulitzer bag - we went to a Notre Dame game - I carried my black MZ Wallace Micro Sutton. It made sense at the time, until I had to switch lines and the bag was searched and I was patted down.  In the future, I'll have a small clear bag on hand.
> I gave my mother the Massaccesi Juliet. I still have the Just Campagne listed.
> *SLG in or out* - 0/0 I still have the Longchamp wallet listed.
> *Scarves in or out* - 3 in, 2 out. In -  the new season Zebra Pegasus Giant Triange, a 140 moussie (Parures de Sables changeant) and a Parures de Maharajas.
> 
> *Challenges* - I posted 4 bag and shoe pairings, and carried 2 bags that I hadn't worn all year - oof that's awful! Those 2 were the Coach Dinky, and the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton. I also carried my LV Pallas once (hasn't been worn all year) but couldn't talk myself into wearing it a second time. Maybe next month.
> I did go through my jewelry. It's pretty basic, I'm not real big on jewelry - at the moment I'm wearing only earrings.
> I pulled out some goofy earrings my youngest son's girlfriend made - they are cute but they're not me. I put them on the thing I have my very few necklaces on. But I didn't get rid of anything or think I needed to buy anything new.
> 
> I finished Walden and The Eyre Affair, and started She Who Became The Sun - it's okay so far. Not thrilled. For October, I'll have to find something spooky - any recommendations?



The creepiest book that comes to mind is House of Leaves - https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/24800.House_of_Leaves - IIRC the creepiest part is the looong set of appendices, where plot points suddenly come together in deeply unpleasant ways.  But it's a huge book and not very accessible at first.

At the other end of the spectrum, a totally fun, spooky, dark-humored, and totally seasonal book is A Night in the Lonesome October by Zelazny - https://www.librarything.com/work/5679526/book/20271027 - I should grab it and re-read it!

Right now I'm reading The Scholars of Night by John M. Ford, a Cold War spy thriller.  I'm picking up his books (all over the place in genres) as they're reissued - I only knew him as a fascinating commenter at the blog Making Light.  The story of the reissues is really cool!  https://slate.com/culture/2019/11/john-ford-science-fiction-fantasy-books.html


----------



## Jereni

This is also not exactly caramel but figured I’d share anyway. Wore my Celine Big Bag for errands today. I just love this bag. Wish I’d gotten another one when they were still selling them. It’s the perfect casual-fabulous, roomy satchel.

Have decided I will hunt for another one on the pre-loved market.


----------



## dcooney4

I am loving everyone’s caramel bags. They are so pretty.


----------



## dcooney4




----------



## dcooney4

I am using this little mini backpack if I go anywhere today.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I am using this little mini backpack if I go anywhere today.


The simple shape highlights the yummy looking leather.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> The simple shape highlights the yummy looking leather.


Thanks!


----------



## baghabitz34

Does a salted caramel macaron count?


----------



## cecchetti

They’re All beautiful , neutral and beautiful , love them, I have a beige and a brown handbag , they go with everything !❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

mariliz11 said:


> 1st October challenge, caramel-ish Valentino crossbody bag - a summer purchase with a perfect fall color
> View attachment 5212998


Super cUte and a fab color!


FizzyWater said:


> The creepiest book that comes to mind is House of Leaves - https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/24800.House_of_Leaves - IIRC the creepiest part is the looong set of appendices, where plot points suddenly come together in deeply unpleasant ways.  But it's a huge book and not very accessible at first.
> 
> At the other end of the spectrum, a totally fun, spooky, dark-humored, and totally seasonal book is A Night in the Lonesome October by Zelazny - https://www.librarything.com/work/5679526/book/20271027 - I should grab it and re-read it!
> 
> Right now I'm reading The Scholars of Night by John M. Ford, a Cold War spy thriller.  I'm picking up his books (all over the place in genres) as they're reissued - I only knew him as a fascinating commenter at the blog Making Light.  The story of the reissues is really cool!  https://slate.com/culture/2019/11/john-ford-science-fiction-fantasy-books.html


Thank you sweetheart! 
I tried to read House of Leaves a few years ago… I found it very disconcerting. At that time, I had a few odd things happen (a horrible dream that I couldn’t shake, that lead to a painting I had to give away, and an awful rose bush that I swear was haunted), and I had to put it down. I still have it, but I’ve not even opened it since.  
I’m reading Phantoms by Dean Koontz right now, but I’m going to check out A Night in the Lonesome October!  


Jereni said:


> This is also not exactly caramel but figured I’d share anyway. Wore my Celine Big Bag for errands today. I just love this bag. Wish I’d gotten another one when they were still selling them. It’s the perfect casual-fabulous, roomy satchel.
> 
> Have decided I will hunt for another one on the pre-loved market.
> 
> View attachment 5213296


The leather is gorgeous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5213444


Chocolate caramel! ❤️


baghabitz34 said:


> Does a salted caramel macaron count?
> 
> View attachment 5213574


Uh… YES!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> I wore this gooey caramel eye candy yesterday…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211778


Great colour and pairs well with that cute scarf!


Jereni said:


> This looks so comfy and functional!
> 
> I wore this yesterday, not in line with the caramel challenge but just bc I haven’t worn it in a bit.
> 
> I don’t wear this one as much as I expected to. It’s a little big to pair with my work bag in terms of going to work, it feels a little fancy for errands but a little big for going out. But I still love it and will wear it for all these purposes lol.
> 
> View attachment 5211791


I love this bag!  


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5211805
> 
> Here is the one I had made. I sold the tote size due to its weight. With the strap it is to heavy but if I use a SoRetro strap it should be fine. My Oxblood one from them is heavy but the strap despite its weight works so the strap on the new one might work too. We shall see. It is thick chewy leather.


I like the closure, good feature!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Here's one of my Fall caramel colored bags. It's Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212548


Gorgeous patina and pretty colour!


mariliz11 said:


> 1st October challenge, caramel-ish Valentino crossbody bag - a summer purchase with a perfect fall color
> View attachment 5212998


Cute bag and wonderful colour!


Jereni said:


> This is also not exactly caramel but figured I’d share anyway. Wore my Celine Big Bag for errands today. I just love this bag. Wish I’d gotten another one when they were still selling them. It’s the perfect casual-fabulous, roomy satchel.
> 
> Have decided I will hunt for another one on the pre-loved market.
> 
> View attachment 5213296


The leather!


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5213444


What a streamlined bag, great shape!


baghabitz34 said:


> Does a salted caramel macaron count?
> 
> View attachment 5213574


Yum!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I tried to read House of Leaves a few years ago… I found it very disconcerting. At that time, I had a few odd things happen (a horrible dream that I couldn’t shake, that lead to a painting I had to give away, and an awful rose bush that I swear was haunted), and I had to put it down. I still have it, but I’ve not even opened it since.


Eeek, between reading the book description and reading what happened to you when you were reading it, I’m a little creeped out to pick it up!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great colour and pairs well with that cute scarf!
> 
> I love this bag!
> 
> I like the closure, good feature!


Thanks ! The color is much darker than what I was expecting. They say it is saddle but to my eye it is much darker. I had sold the tote from them as it was just to heavy ,but I adored the color and the smell so I ordered it in a mini. I had also sold my very funky brown mini from PLG to make room for it. I am still thinking on whether to give it a chance or not.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Super cUte and a fab color!
> 
> Thank you sweetheart!
> I tried to read House of Leaves a few years ago… I found it very disconcerting. At that time, I had a few odd things happen (a horrible dream that I couldn’t shake, that lead to a painting I had to give away, and an awful rose bush that I swear was haunted), and I had to put it down. I still have it, but I’ve not even opened it since.
> I’m reading Phantoms by Dean Koontz right now, but I’m going to check out A Night in the Lonesome October!
> 
> The leather is gorgeous!


I think i am going to snag a copy of House of Leaves…


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> Super cUte and a fab color!
> 
> Thank you sweetheart!
> I tried to read House of Leaves a few years ago… I found it very disconcerting. At that time, I had a few odd things happen (a horrible dream that I couldn’t shake, that lead to a painting I had to give away, and an awful rose bush that I swear was haunted), and I had to put it down. I still have it, but I’ve not even opened it since.
> I’m reading Phantoms by Dean Koontz right now, but I’m going to check out A Night in the Lonesome October!



(cough) This is where I admit I've never actually finished House of Leaves, as I refuse to read it while alone in the house... 



More bags said:


> Eeek, between reading the book description and reading what happened to you when you were reading it, I’m a little creeped out to pick it up!



Deeply creepy.  Also really well written.



BowieFan1971 said:


> I think i am going to snag a copy of House of Leaves…



Yay!  Sharing the creepy!


----------



## dcooney4

I can do a regular mystery book ,but not a really creepy book at the moment. Right now I am reading Invisible Girl by Lisa Jewell .


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> October 3rd
> 
> so far 2 in
> 
> 1)very young friend gifted me fake Chloe bag-May be fake but very well made bag
> 
> 2)Hermes navy blue Tsako in box -heaven
> 
> have wishlistof 6 bags I can’t afford but can’t reduce as want All!
> 
> friend has an identical twin, their birthday is December 7th
> 
> I see her several times a week, I’ve got a card, some face masks and a nail varnish for them.
> 
> was going to give beige bag to my niece for her next birthday
> 
> considering giving it to my friend and Her sister as a going out bag for their birthday to share
> 
> also new SLG
> 
> 1)Leather mock croc black credit card holder
> 
> seems to be more in less out!



one day later!

I’ve got 2 identical leather jackets unworn, she liked them, I’llgive them those as joint birthday /Xmas presents with the face masks and nail varnishes…

bag
3)
Received credit card with higher limit than I expected and ordered brand new omg
Laurus Prussia Blue ostrich Geneva bag(v bad picture)
Have wishlist of 3 more bags, but all can wait until my next kitten is here!

pic update when received..


----------



## baghabitz34

Started October with this black MK tote


----------



## BowieFan1971

Well, no honeymoon in Italy this year or buying any bags, because while I will be shopping only from my closet, it will be a new closet….
Just went under contract today on a home we both love with room for both of us working from home, my son if he chooses not to re-enlist and a foster or adopted child. Here it is!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, no honeymoon in Italy this year or buying any bags, because while I will be shopping only from my closet, it will be a new closet….
> Just went under contract today on a home we both love with room for both of us working from home, my son if he chooses not to re-enlist and a foster or adopted child. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214166


Wow that is big news. Congrats! I am so happy for you.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, no honeymoon in Italy this year or buying any bags, because while I will be shopping only from my closet, it will be a new closet….
> Just went under contract today on a home we both love with room for both of us working from home, my son if he chooses not to re-enlist and a foster or adopted child. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214166


Congratulations! It looks gorgeous!

My son just bought his first house and will be leaving our state. We are trying to redo our kitchen but have been having trouble finding someone reliable to do the job.


----------



## whateve

Here is another caramel colored bag I'm carrying today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> The creepiest book that comes to mind is House of Leaves - https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/24800.House_of_Leaves - IIRC the creepiest part is the looong set of appendices, where plot points suddenly come together in deeply unpleasant ways.  But it's a huge book and not very accessible at first.
> 
> At the other end of the spectrum, a totally fun, spooky, dark-humored, and totally seasonal book is A Night in the Lonesome October by Zelazny - https://www.librarything.com/work/5679526/book/20271027 - I should grab it and re-read it!
> 
> Right now I'm reading The Scholars of Night by John M. Ford, a Cold War spy thriller.  I'm picking up his books (all over the place in genres) as they're reissued - I only knew him as a fascinating commenter at the blog Making Light.  The story of the reissues is really cool!  https://slate.com/culture/2019/11/john-ford-science-fiction-fantasy-books.html


Speaking of creepy books: Anne Rivers Siddons, The House Next Door


----------



## cowgirlsboots

October started with new handbags...
This morning we went to a charity shop and I had a veritable ball shopping for vintage handbags. 




The red snakeskin bag is a Birthday present from a dear friend.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Congratulations! It looks gorgeous!
> 
> My son just bought his first house and will be leaving our state. We are trying to redo our kitchen but have been having trouble finding someone reliable to do the job.


We need our bathroom done and are having a hard time getting someone too.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> October started with new handbags...
> This morning we went to a charity shop and I had a veritable ball shopping for vintage handbags.
> 
> View attachment 5214288
> 
> 
> The red snakeskin bag is a Birthday present from a dear friend.


They are lovely.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Here is another caramel colored bag I'm carrying today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214270


Not only do I love the bag but the adorable charm too.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Not only do I love the bag but the adorable charm too.


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, no honeymoon in Italy this year or buying any bags, because while I will be shopping only from my closet, it will be a new closet….
> Just went under contract today on a home we both love with room for both of us working from home, my son if he chooses not to re-enlist and a foster or adopted child. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214166



Congratulations! It looks amazing!


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, no honeymoon in Italy this year or buying any bags, because while I will be shopping only from my closet, it will be a new closet….
> Just went under contract today on a home we both love with room for both of us working from home, my son if he chooses not to re-enlist and a foster or adopted child. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214166


Congrats on your lovely new home!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, no honeymoon in Italy this year or buying any bags, because while I will be shopping only from my closet, it will be a new closet….
> Just went under contract today on a home we both love with room for both of us working from home, my son if he chooses not to re-enlist and a foster or adopted child. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214166


Congratulations on your new home! Sorry to hear of your delayed honeymoon plans. Best wishes for a smooth transition of selling your old house and moving.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Here is another caramel colored bag I'm carrying today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214270


Cute bag and bag charm!


cowgirlsboots said:


> October started with new handbags...
> This morning we went to a charity shop and I had a veritable ball shopping for vintage handbags.
> 
> View attachment 5214288
> 
> 
> The red snakeskin bag is a Birthday present from a dear friend.


Congratulations on your new bags. The red one is Va Va Voom!


----------



## More bags

October Challenge Update
- I wore two black bags on the weekend, Gucci Soho Disco and Chanel Black Reissue, archive pics attached
- Today, I wore a caramel coloured cardigan and ate a chocolate/caramel mini treat


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, no honeymoon in Italy this year or buying any bags, because while I will be shopping only from my closet, it will be a new closet….
> Just went under contract today on a home we both love with room for both of us working from home, my son if he chooses not to re-enlist and a foster or adopted child. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214166


What a lovely home - congratulations! 


whateve said:


> Here is another caramel colored bag I'm carrying today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214270


Beautiful leather, and cute charm!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> October Challenge Update
> - I wore two black bags on the weekend, Gucci Soho Disco and Chanel Black Reissue, archive pics attached
> - Today, I wore a caramel coloured cardigan and ate a chocolate/caramel mini treat
> 
> View attachment 5214474
> View attachment 5214475


Two beautiful bags!


----------



## dcooney4

As close to caramel as I can. Portland Leather Goods Small Bucket in Dune.


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, no honeymoon in Italy this year or buying any bags, because while I will be shopping only from my closet, it will be a new closet….
> Just went under contract today on a home we both love with room for both of us working from home, my son if he chooses not to re-enlist and a foster or adopted child. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214166


 Congratulations!! It looks lovely!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5214819
> 
> As close to caramel as I can. Portland Leather Goods Small Bucket in Dune.


Scrumdillyishious!


----------



## baghabitz34

Mono & caramel Neonoe today


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5214819
> 
> As close to caramel as I can. Portland Leather Goods Small Bucket in Dune.


That is very caramelly! That's my favorite style of bag. The leather looks scrumptious.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

October challenge #2: This is the closest I have to caramel, my Massaccesi Flora in cognac merinos with custom navy lining.  I've got an all-leather crossbody strap on order, but until it arrives from Italy, I'm using a dark gunmetal chain strap.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> That is very caramelly! That's my favorite style of bag. The leather looks scrumptious.


I love buckets too. There are not that many bucket fans like you and I.


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> I love buckets too. There are not that many bucket fans like you and I.


Love them too! I think I have one in all basic/neutral colors, they’re so efficient haha


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5214819
> 
> As close to caramel as I can. Portland Leather Goods Small Bucket in Dune.



Very nice caramel! This is a very nice looking bucket bag! It’s not a silhouette I have but I may move on one soon.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I love buckets too. There are not that many bucket fans like you and I.


I love buckets!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I love buckets too. There are not that many bucket fans like you and I.



I also love bucket bags!


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> I also love bucket bags!


Me too!


----------



## cecchetti

Not really shopping my own bags, but need to make room for mine, for Xmas gifting some unworn clothes that are too big or just wrong shape-cannot bring myself to part with a bag even if not carrying it!❤️Bag love!

also bought new black leather gloves snd donating old pair….


----------



## cecchetti

Whoops have not used a caramel coloured bag-partly because I cannot decide whether or not to gift next year!


----------



## dcooney4

Ugh! Dropped a bunch of stuff at the consignment shop, but received a ton of stuff back from summer season. I had her donate two new gowns that I bought cheap. Didn't even want to bring them home. I have two bags with tags I will list. I never counted them out but I did forget she had them and filled up there spots in the closets. I had room elsewhere but not in color order, so out they must go. 
  I have started Christmas shopping early this year. They say shipping will have many delays. The only problem with that is storing the gifts. Anyone have a good suggestion on storing gifts?


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Ugh! Dropped a bunch of stuff at the consignment shop, but received a ton of stuff back from summer season. I had her donate two new gowns that I bought cheap. Didn't even want to bring them home. I have two bags with tags I will list. I never counted them out but I did forget she had them and filled up there spots in the closets. I had room elsewhere but not in color order, so out they must go.
> I have started Christmas shopping early this year. They say shipping will have many delays. The only problem with that is storing the gifts. Anyone have a good suggestion on storing gifts?


Under the bed in bins is my preferred spot….hiding and storage in one


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> Ugh! Dropped a bunch of stuff at the consignment shop, but received a ton of stuff back from summer season. I had her donate two new gowns that I bought cheap. Didn't even want to bring them home. I have two bags with tags I will list. I never counted them out but I did forget she had them and filled up there spots in the closets. I had room elsewhere but not in color order, so out they must go.
> I have started Christmas shopping early this year. They say shipping will have many delays. The only problem with that is storing the gifts. Anyone have a good suggestion on storing gifts?


Car trunk if there’s space, wardrobe if they fit and garage?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

October challenge #1: This is my sole orange bag, a Massaccesi Midi Selene in tangerine nappa, modeled by my beloved calico rescue kitty.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Claudia Herzog said:


> October challenge #1: This is my sole orange bag, a Massaccesi Midi Selene in tangerine nappa, modeled by my beloved calico rescue kitty.
> 
> View attachment 5215833


Awww! I saw the cat first, then the bag!  
Lovely orange too!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Under the bed in bins is my preferred spot….hiding and storage in one


This could work. I have wood flooring and there is nothing under my bed . Maybe I could pick up a pretty  large box and put them there.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My caramel bag for this month and my most complimented bag. I get lots of compliments when people figure out that this is not a shopping bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Dreary rainy day so here we go with the black challenge.


----------



## behindtheseams

I took a break from social media, but I'm back now! Catching up on my stats:

YTD

Bags in: 2 (1 Mulberry, 1 Thom Browne)
Bags listed: 12
Bags out: 3

SLG in: 0
SLG listed: 11
SLG out: 5

Clothes/misc in: 3 (1 jewelry, 2 pairs of shoes)
Clothes/misc listed: 4
Clothes/misc out: 3

*Total in: 5
Total listed: 27
Total out: 11*

Edit: Looking at the items I've listed, I'm realizing that I made a lot of impulse purchases last year (during lockdown when every brand was having an archival sale). I think I'm doing a better job of evaluating what I love versus what I want in the moment, although I still have a ridiculous number of bags that I'm unwilling to let go of just yet.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, no honeymoon in Italy this year or buying any bags, because while I will be shopping only from my closet, it will be a new closet….
> Just went under contract today on a home we both love with room for both of us working from home, my son if he chooses not to re-enlist and a foster or adopted child. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214166


Congrats! It’s gorgeous ! I am so happy for you and your family!  Best reason to shop your own closet or temporarily postpone a honeymoon! Hugs


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Congrats! It’s gorgeous ! I am so happy for you and your family!  Best reason to shop your own closet or temporarily postpone a honeymoon! Hugs


Thanks everybody! The new kitchen and backyard…my favorite parts!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks everybody! The new kitchen and backyard…my favorite parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216461
> View attachment 5216462
> View attachment 5216463
> View attachment 5216464


I love those windows! What brand are the ovens? They look a lot like some I'm considering.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, no honeymoon in Italy this year or buying any bags, because while I will be shopping only from my closet, it will be a new closet….
> Just went under contract today on a home we both love with room for both of us working from home, my son if he chooses not to re-enlist and a foster or adopted child. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214166



Wowza! 

Congratulations, that's so exciting.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks everybody! The new kitchen and backyard…my favorite parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216461
> View attachment 5216462
> View attachment 5216463
> View attachment 5216464


A little bit of heaven.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks everybody! The new kitchen and backyard…my favorite parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216461
> View attachment 5216462
> View attachment 5216463
> View attachment 5216464



Wow these are gorgeous spaces! Love all the light in the kitchen.


----------



## Jereni

Here is my ACTUAL caramel bag, which is the Proenza Schouler PS11 Tiny. The color name for this was ‘Biscotti’ which I consider close enough to caramel 

I’m sort of over the style of this bag - it’s not the easiest to get in and out of and the hardware no longer thrills me. But the color is so great I can’t get rid of it.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks everybody! The new kitchen and backyard…my favorite parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216461
> View attachment 5216462
> View attachment 5216463
> View attachment 5216464


OMG the windows are stunning as is the view! You kept the treehouse effect! So so hapoy for you! I’d say this is worth many trips to Italy !


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks everybody! The new kitchen and backyard…my favorite parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216461
> View attachment 5216462
> View attachment 5216463
> View attachment 5216464


Wow congrats and wow again, those windows are so pretty! And I just love the 2 sconces above the windows.  Forget bags for now, since I'm supposed to be shopping my own closet anyway,  cuz I'll be looking for sconces!(well maybe I'll still look at bags)


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cowgirlsboots said:


> October started with new handbags...
> This morning we went to a charity shop and I had a veritable ball shopping for vintage handbags.
> 
> View attachment 5214288
> 
> 
> The red snakeskin bag is a Birthday present from a dear friend.


I really love the one in the front.  What is it called?


----------



## Sunshine mama

dcooney4 said:


> We need our bathroom done and are having a hard time getting someone too.


And if you find someone, the prices are through the roof since lumber prices are high.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I love those windows! What brand are the ovens? They look a lot like some I'm considering.


Not sure. It’s the microwave on top, oven on the bottom. The only thing about the house I don’t like…the electric cooktop. I just got a new slide in range in June after a 6 month back order…6 burners, cast iron griddle, double convection oven. GE Cafe. I had hoped to take it with me to a new house, but no…  The new owner of our house gets my dream stove. But I get windows, light and a beautiful view when I am at the sink! And my DH said he will get me a gas cooktop.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Not sure. It’s the microwave on top, oven on the bottom. The only thing about the house I don’t like…the electric cooktop. I just got a new slide in range in June after a 6 month back order…6 burners, cast iron griddle, double convection oven. GE Cafe. I had hoped to take it with me to a new house, but no…  The new owner of our house gets my dream stove. But I get windows, light and a beautiful view when I am at the sink! And my DH said he will get me a gas cooktop.


Our house had a glass top cooktop when we moved in. The seller raved about how much she loved it. I hate it. It is fine if you aren't much of a cook. Our old house had my dream kitchen. I put off redoing the kitchen in this house for a very long time because there was no gas line to the cooktop and I didn't want to do it if I couldn't get a gas stove. We will have to rip up the floor to install the gas line so we'll be replacing the floor too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

We had a glass cooktop range for over 4 years before we got my dream stove…thankfully it was not too much of a hassle to extend the gas line because we have a basement with drop ceilings in our house. The new house does too, which is why I will eventually get my gas cooktop. It makes SUCH a difference in preparing meals!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> We had a glass cooktop range for over 4 years before we got my dream stove…thankfully it was not too much of a hassle to extend the gas line because we have a basement with drop ceilings in our house. The new house does too, which is why I will eventually get my gas cooktop. It makes SUCH a difference in preparing meals!


That's great! They don't usually put basements in houses in California.


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> Here is my ACTUAL caramel bag, which is the Proenza Schouler PS11 Tiny. The color name for this was ‘Biscotti’ which I consider close enough to caramel
> 
> I’m sort of over the style of this bag - it’s not the easiest to get in and out of and the hardware no longer thrills me. But the color is so great I can’t get rid of it.
> 
> View attachment 5216701


Oh @Jereni i love this bag! It is so cute!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks everybody! The new kitchen and backyard…my favorite parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216461
> View attachment 5216462
> View attachment 5216463
> View attachment 5216464


Fantastic! 
I love a kitchen with so much natural light - beautiful! 
it looks like your backyard will have lots of shade = pleasant afternoons and evenings enjoying it!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks everybody! The new kitchen and backyard…my favorite parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216461
> View attachment 5216462
> View attachment 5216463
> View attachment 5216464



That kitchen is fabulous! So beautiful! And the yard!


----------



## baghabitz34

Sorry about the lighting, Mother Nature is not cooperating this week. Here are the PLG bags I bought.


Mini crossbody tote in cognac


Butterfly bucket bags - the pebbled one to the left is in nutmeg, the smooth one is in honey


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Sorry about the lighting, Mother Nature is not cooperating this week. Here are the PLG bags I bought.
> View attachment 5217027
> 
> Mini crossbody tote in cognac
> View attachment 5217030
> 
> Butterfly bucket bags - the pebbled one to the left is in nutmeg, the smooth one is in honey


Oh how pretty. How do you like them? I have not tried a butterfly bag.


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks everybody! The new kitchen and backyard…my favorite parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216461
> View attachment 5216462
> View attachment 5216463
> View attachment 5216464


That kitchen is to die for!! Love the gray with the white trim! Congratulations!!


----------



## JenJBS

sherrylynn said:


> That kitchen is to die for!! Love the gray with the white trim! Congratulations!!



 Agree about the gray with white trim!


----------



## JenJBS

I couldn't resist the coral Nikki by Rebecca Minkoff... 

Plan to re-home a couple bags to my cousins this month. Halloween Treats!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> I couldn't resist the coral Nikki by Rebecca Minkoff...
> 
> Plan to re-home a couple bags to my cousins this month. Halloween Treats!
> 
> View attachment 5217181


Love that color!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Oh how pretty. How do you like them? I have not tried a butterfly bag.


My vision is that they would become part of my fall rotation. However, the weather has not exactly been fall-like. So when it actually cools down, I will start using them.


----------



## baghabitz34

Back to black today with the Arayla Jett satchel


----------



## doni

Just to quickly say,@BowieFan1971 , that new house of yours looks absolutely gorgeous and well worth delaying (not canceling) your Italian trip.


----------



## doni

My Sep stats are not that bad:

Bags in: 0 (but one being planed)
Bags out: 0 (but two on the departure line)

Blazers in: a 70s leather jacket from a vintage shop, too good to let go.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love that color!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

October challenge: wearing my terracotta Polene nano today. Such a cute curvy little bag!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Carried my Lady Dior twice this week - I do like this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This bag gets a lot of compliments


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> may stats
> bags in 9
> bags out 0
> slgs 2
> slgs out 0
> 
> ytd
> bags in 19
> bags out 1
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 2
> 
> plan
> two bags out
> ordered four (possibly five) bags and an slg which I will count on the month they come





americandreaming said:


> *june stats*
> bags in 6
> bags out 1
> slgs in 0
> slgs out 2
> 
> *ytd*
> bags in 24
> bags out 2
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 4
> 
> *plan*
> Listed three bags and two slgs, possibly four more bags once in right shape.
> 
> *thoughts*
> I didn't manage two bags out but I got two slgs out, at least.
> 
> After accepting pennies to get rid of bags and slgs, I decided to just price the new listings higher and leave them as is.  I'm reluctant so at least if they do sell, I'll receive a decent sum.  I also feel like I'll regret selling vintage full grain leather Coach bags, especially as there isn't much vintage Coach available in the uk.
> 
> I'm trying to keep focused on my new goal of speed dating and curating what I currently have as well as sticking to my wish list.  I veered off my wish list recently with a 9085 duffle which is very large on me as expected and will be one of the first I try out once I've had the time and weather to rehab it.
> 
> I'm thinking about selling my camel Court bag.  Unfortunately its beauty and classic-ness is just that and it doesn't suit me on comfort - it's too heavy and causes shoulder pain.  I haven't touched or thought about it other than to complain about its weight.  It was my first vintage Coach bag so it has sentimental value but my other bags have sentimental value and I can use them without pain.  My Ergo is my favourite everyday bag so I'll be hunting a camel one down.





americandreaming said:


> *july stats*
> bags in 1
> bags out 1
> slgs in 0
> slgs out 0
> 
> *ytd stats*
> bags in 25
> bags out 3
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 4
> 
> *plan/thoughts*
> Bags in: I have put an order in for another bag which I will count when it comes next month and will be browsing looking for my wish list bags every now and then, casually, not chasing them down.  I've been able to speed date a few more bags and develop a better idea of what I do and don't like so I can let go of the ones I don't.  I'm generally willing to adapt to a bag if I like its style which led to binge-buying but now having accumulated a big enough collection to be able to compare and contrast I'm able to weed out the ones I don't like using.  For example, I prefer flap bags, ext/int pockets and soft structured as I don't like dealing with either overly slouchy or too structured 'hard'.
> 
> Bags out: I will be listing four more bags once they are rehabbed.  I decently priced the one I sold this month because I wasn't trying to get rid of it asap so I ignored all offers.  I'll do the same with the rest of the ones I list for the same reason.





americandreaming said:


> Better late than never...
> 
> *august stats*
> bags in 5
> bags out 0
> slgs in 0
> slgs out 0
> 
> *ytd stats*
> bags in 30
> bags out 3
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 4
> 
> *plan/thoughts*
> I still plan to cut six bags and have listed two of them with the other four ready to photograph and list and I'm considering listing a seventh but don't really want to so will list at a high enough price that I feel is 'worth' letting it go.
> 
> I achieved the three purse challenges by wearing a backpack, red (fruity) and white (summer) bag.  I can't remember what the non-purse one was.
> 
> Looking forward to this month's challenges as well as finally getting to another bag that I'm rehabbing to be let go.  The decor one is an easy tick as I carry all my Coach bags w/o their hangtags!  The bag/shoe will also be easy as I like to coordinate them when possible.



*september stats*
bags in 2
bags out 0
slgs in 0
slgs out 0

*ytd stats*
bags in 32
bags out 3
slgs in 3
slgs out 4

*thoughts*
The two this month and three on order that I will list this or next month when they arrive are forever/frequently carried styles so I am fine with them.

*plan*
Still yet to list the Basics as just still haven't gotten round to taking photographs for listing plus no longer any sun to bring out the beauty of the bags.  Not sure when they (or the Court) will ever go but I know I want them gone.  I've listed the old distressed NYC dinky but I think I'll just keep its NYC turn lock as a spare as one of my forever NYC bag's turn locks is a little loose.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> October challenge: wearing my terracotta Polene nano today. Such a cute curvy little bag!
> 
> View attachment 5217618


What a pretty picture! 


Sunshine mama said:


> This bag gets a lot of compliments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217752


I can see why!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5217578
> 
> Back to black today with the Arayla Jett satchel



This bag is really pretty, and perfect for October Challenge #1!


----------



## baghabitz34

Claudia Herzog said:


> This bag is really pretty, and perfect for October Challenge #1!


Thanks!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Ugh! Dropped a bunch of stuff at the consignment shop, but received a ton of stuff back from summer season. I had her donate two new gowns that I bought cheap. Didn't even want to bring them home. I have two bags with tags I will list. I never counted them out but I did forget she had them and filled up there spots in the closets. I had room elsewhere but not in color order, so out they must go.
> I have started Christmas shopping early this year. They say shipping will have many delays. The only problem with that is storing the gifts. Anyone have a good suggestion on storing gifts?



I usually buy gifts early, too. I store them already gift wrapped stacked inside big amazon cardboard boxes which I seal with tape and place on top of the wardrobe.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks everybody! The new kitchen and backyard…my favorite parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216461
> View attachment 5216462
> View attachment 5216463
> View attachment 5216464



Wow! That´s impressive! Congratulations!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love the one in the front.  What is it called?



Thank-you! 
The cream coloured bag in the front actually has a label. It reads:
G.H.L. 
Princess style 
Made in Germany

I haven´t heard of the brand before, but it must have been a good one back in the 60ies. The bag is beautifully made.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I Just picked up my Birthday present to myself. 
Bought on VC using the direct shipping option: ARGH! How can anybody pack a prescious handbag like this???


----------



## cowgirlsboots

The bag is gorgeous and in good shape, though. ( Photos taken after serious stuffing with paper.)












She is the huge tote version of the Dior Jeanne bag. I totally adore the colour. 

Still I'm sitting here feeling a bit deflated. Why on earth did they have to throw my prescious Birthday present to myself into a box so carelessly as If it was nothing? I'd have appreciated a bit of an effort...


----------



## Sunshine mama

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag is gorgeous and in good shape, though. ( Photos taken after serious stuffing with paper.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218362
> View attachment 5218363
> View attachment 5218364
> View attachment 5218366
> View attachment 5218365
> 
> 
> She is the huge tote version of the Dior Jeanne bag. I totally adore the colour.
> 
> Still I'm sitting here feeling a bit deflated. Why on earth did they have to throw my prescious Birthday present to myself into a box so carelessly as If it was nothing? I'd have appreciated a bit of an effort...


_ I had  to choose between a love and a sad emoji, but I had to choose, so I gave you a love emoji, since it's a gorgeous bag, but it's sad that it came squished like that.
And happy birthday!   _


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sunshine mama said:


> _ I had  to choose between a love and a sad emoji, but I had to choose, so I gave you a love emoji, since it's a gorgeous bag, but it's sad that it came squished like that.
> And happy birthday!  _


Thank-you! 
That's exactly what I'm feeling! Stunning bag vs careless packaging.
Well, another person's trash is my treasure!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag is gorgeous and in good shape, though. ( Photos taken after serious stuffing with paper.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218362
> View attachment 5218363
> View attachment 5218364
> View attachment 5218366
> View attachment 5218365
> 
> 
> She is the huge tote version of the Dior Jeanne bag. I totally adore the colour.
> 
> Still I'm sitting here feeling a bit deflated. Why on earth did they have to throw my prescious Birthday present to myself into a box so carelessly as If it was nothing? I'd have appreciated a bit of an effort...


It is a beautiful bag, and a wonderful birthday gift! 
But why on earth did the seller pack it so carelessly?!!


----------



## baghabitz34

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag is gorgeous and in good shape, though. ( Photos taken after serious stuffing with paper.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218362
> View attachment 5218363
> View attachment 5218364
> View attachment 5218366
> View attachment 5218365
> 
> 
> She is the huge tote version of the Dior Jeanne bag. I totally adore the colour.
> 
> Still I'm sitting here feeling a bit deflated. Why on earth did they have to throw my prescious Birthday present to myself into a box so carelessly as If it was nothing? I'd have appreciated a bit of an effort...


Happy Birthday!!
 At the seller for packing & shipping it that way.
But  cheers to making the best of it. Enjoy!


----------



## baghabitz34

Mini October challenge :

Tomorrow is National Handbag Day. Please share the fabulous bag you are using to celebrate the day.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag is gorgeous and in good shape, though. ( Photos taken after serious stuffing with paper.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218362
> View attachment 5218363
> View attachment 5218364
> View attachment 5218366
> View attachment 5218365
> 
> 
> She is the huge tote version of the Dior Jeanne bag. I totally adore the colour.
> 
> Still I'm sitting here feeling a bit deflated. Why on earth did they have to throw my prescious Birthday present to myself into a box so carelessly as If it was nothing? I'd have appreciated a bit of an effort...



Happy Birthday!  Lovely bag! 

A bit of effort, or even just a properly sized box! Some people...


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> Mini October challenge :
> 
> Tomorrow is National Handbag Day. Please share the fabulous bag you are using to celebrate the day.



How did I NOT KNOW there was something called National Handbag Day??!!

Hmmm, what bag to choose? I will need to think on it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I Just picked up my Birthday present to myself.
> Bought on VC using the direct shipping option: ARGH! How can anybody pack a prescious handbag like this???
> View attachment 5218360


Wow…how disrespectful! To you, to the bag. It looks like a great bag!!!!

and…HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag is gorgeous and in good shape, though. ( Photos taken after serious stuffing with paper.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218362
> View attachment 5218363
> View attachment 5218364
> View attachment 5218366
> View attachment 5218365
> 
> 
> She is the huge tote version of the Dior Jeanne bag. I totally adore the colour.
> 
> Still I'm sitting here feeling a bit deflated. Why on earth did they have to throw my prescious Birthday present to myself into a box so carelessly as If it was nothing? I'd have appreciated a bit of an effort...


I would definitely say something to VC…that is unacceptable and should be unacceptable to them. For a bag at any price, but especially a premium bag.


----------



## mariliz11

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag is gorgeous and in good shape, though. ( Photos taken after serious stuffing with paper.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218362
> View attachment 5218363
> View attachment 5218364
> View attachment 5218366
> View attachment 5218365
> 
> 
> She is the huge tote version of the Dior Jeanne bag. I totally adore the colour.
> 
> Still I'm sitting here feeling a bit deflated. Why on earth did they have to throw my prescious Birthday present to myself into a box so carelessly as If it was nothing? I'd have appreciated a bit of an effort...


Happy birthday and enjoy your new bag now that it has found a better place to be!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I would definitely say something to VC…that is unacceptable and should be unacceptable to them. For a bag at any price, but especially a premium bag.


I'm considering to mention it to VC. 
Technically it's my own fault because I opted for (free) direct shipping. But there should be basic requirements for packing. 
Hadn't I been so cheap and opted for authentication and shipping by VC (at about a 15€ fee) there would have been their standard black nonwoven dustbag and most likely  a big enough box.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag is gorgeous and in good shape, though. ( Photos taken after serious stuffing with paper.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218362
> View attachment 5218363
> View attachment 5218364
> View attachment 5218366
> View attachment 5218365
> 
> 
> She is the huge tote version of the Dior Jeanne bag. I totally adore the colour.
> 
> Still I'm sitting here feeling a bit deflated. Why on earth did they have to throw my prescious Birthday present to myself into a box so carelessly as If it was nothing? I'd have appreciated a bit of an effort...


Happy birthday @cowgirlsboots! You chose a spectacular bag. 
Although the packaging was beyond disappointing (I agree with @JenJBS, laziness around not choosing the right sized box), I hope you can find a way to enjoy your great bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Thank you all for the lovely Birthday wishes!
My Birthday was last month- almost forgotten by now.
I ordered my bag on the very day, though. VC shipping always takes long.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Happy birthday @cowgirlsboots! You chose a spectacular bag.
> Although the packaging was beyond disappointing (I agree with @JenJBS, laziness around not choosing the right sized box), I hope you can find a way to enjoy your great bag.


Thank-you! I really love the design, colour and quality of the Jeanne bag and am already very tempted to start hunting for the small version- the style that resembles a warrior turtle in full armour. 
I'm sure I'll wear this huge bag a lot. It feels natural on my shoulder .


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Carried my Lady Dior twice this week - I do like this bag!
> View attachment 5217738


Dontcha just love the ladyD? What do think about the Large size? Does it feel briefcase-y? I know you’re tall so it may be the perfect proportion for you.  Why not entertain us and post a modeling shot..oh please? And while you’re at it, how about a bag spill!


----------



## essiedub

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag gets a lot of compliments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217752


Oooh, who makes this? I’d love to get one for stadium events? Is that a scarab clasp?


----------



## essiedub

Jereni said:


> October challenge: wearing my terracotta Polene nano today. Such a cute curvy little bag!
> 
> View attachment 5217618


That is scrumptious! I just want to hug it! The contrast stitching adds that extra Luxe. Looks spacious and compact at the same time.  tell us more!


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag is gorgeous and in good shape, though. ( Photos taken after serious stuffing with paper.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218362
> View attachment 5218363
> View attachment 5218364
> View attachment 5218366
> View attachment 5218365
> 
> 
> She is the huge tote version of the Dior Jeanne bag. I totally adore the colour.
> 
> Still I'm sitting here feeling a bit deflated. Why on earth did they have to throw my prescious Birthday present to myself into a box so carelessly as If it was nothing? I'd have appreciated a bit of an effort...


Poor bag but looks great now.  Some people..no respect for bags.  It’s lovely. Happy Birthday !!

Like you, I just love Dior..think it’s my fave brand overall.  Interesting that they are so open to experimenting with different design aesthetics..some a but out there.  I was just looking at the celebrity Dior thread and It looks like Dior is having a trendy moment. I’d  thought I didn‘t like what Chiuri was doing but I think I’m changing my mind a bit.


----------



## Sunshine mama

essiedub said:


> Oooh, who makes this? I’d love to get one for stadium events? Is that a scarab clasp?


Thank you!
It's a Kurt Geiger mini Kensington.  I think the clasp is supposed to be an eagle.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Dontcha just love the ladyD? What do think about the Large size? Does it feel briefcase-y? I know you’re tall so it may be the perfect proportion for you.  Why not entertain us and post a modeling shot..oh please? And while you’re at it, how about a bag spill!


I do love it! 
It doesn't feel 'briefcase-y' to me, but I am 6' tall - it does look fine for me.
I like the size - there is plenty of room for my things and more. Yesterday I ran out of hands and put a bottle of water in it while on my way to the car... I had the purse, the water, my briefcase, Coco and her leash, and the car keys! 
I'll take some pictures  - I have a bit of time!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag is gorgeous and in good shape, though. ( Photos taken after serious stuffing with paper.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218362
> View attachment 5218363
> View attachment 5218364
> View attachment 5218366
> View attachment 5218365
> 
> 
> She is the huge tote version of the Dior Jeanne bag. I totally adore the colour.
> 
> Still I'm sitting here feeling a bit deflated. Why on earth did they have to throw my prescious Birthday present to myself into a box so carelessly as If it was nothing? I'd have appreciated a bit of an effort...


It's so sad the seller packed it that way but I think I may know why. It may be different in Europe but in the US there is an upcharge for boxes that are too big, which raises the postage cost enormously - like from $13 to $50. A bag with handles that don't fold down usually needs an extra large box.

The bag is beautiful and doesn't look like it suffered too much from the ill treatment.

I have a bag I love but every time I carry it I'm reminded of the seller's poor packing. She shipped it in an envelope and the edge of the strap got crimped. When I complained, she blamed it on the post office. She didn't even save any money by shipping in an envelope. It would have cost the same in a box.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Here you go @essiedub!




(apologies for the very poor mod shot, I no longer have a full length mirror (MIL broke it ) and my exercise clothes)


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag is gorgeous and in good shape, though. ( Photos taken after serious stuffing with paper.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218362
> View attachment 5218363
> View attachment 5218364
> View attachment 5218366
> View attachment 5218365
> 
> 
> She is the huge tote version of the Dior Jeanne bag. I totally adore the colour.
> 
> Still I'm sitting here feeling a bit deflated. Why on earth did they have to throw my prescious Birthday present to myself into a box so carelessly as If it was nothing? I'd have appreciated a bit of an effort...


I agree with everyone beautiful bag ,shabby seller. Hope you have the best Birthday anyway.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not an orange, black, or a caramel bag, but it's wearing a wrappy with a caramel color in it,  and it's sitting next to a pie pumpkin.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Poor bag but looks great now.  Some people..no respect for bags.  It’s lovely. Happy Birthday !!
> 
> Like you, I just love Dior..think it’s my fave brand overall.  Interesting that they are so open to experimenting with different design aesthetics..some a but out there.  I was just looking at the celebrity Dior thread and It looks like Dior is having a trendy moment. I’d  thought I didn‘t like what Chiuri was doing but I think I’m changing my mind a bit.



I´m sticking to Galliano and before him and would maybe Buy Raf Simons, but with Chiuri I simply can´t connect. She did some nice designs, I agree, but there is some emotional/ irrational wall between her and me...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> It's so sad the seller packed it that way but I think I may know why. It may be different in Europe but in the US there is an upcharge for boxes that are too big, which raises the postage cost enormously - like from $13 to $50. A bag with handles that don't fold down usually needs an extra large box.


This one would have needed a substantial box...  as far as I understand the pricing system of French chronopost though the measurements of a box don´t make much of a difference - given it´s not getting longer than 1,50m. 
I guess the seller simply did not have a bigger box at hand. Not everybody is a hoarder like me and keeps a stock of boxes in all sizes "for further reference"...  
Well, it survived!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Here you go


Thank-you @Cookiefiend ! The mod shot and bagspill are very helpful! This size would be perfect for me, too. 
One day I mean... for now the LD hunt is on ice.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I'm considering to mention it to VC.
> Technically it's my own fault because I opted for (free) direct shipping. But there should be basic requirements for packing.
> Hadn't I been so cheap and opted for authentication and shipping by VC (at about a 15€ fee) there would have been their standard black nonwoven dustbag and most likely  a big enough box.


And the seller would have shipped it to VC that way, so probably not.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> This one would have needed a substantial box...  as far as I understand the pricing system of French chronopost though the measurements of a box don´t make much of a difference - given it´s not getting longer than 1,50m.
> I guess the seller simply did not have a bigger box at hand. Not everybody is a hoarder like me and keeps a stock of boxes in all sizes "for further reference"...
> Well, it survived!


I have way too many boxes, saved just in case. I never know what size box I'm going to need.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I have way too many boxes, saved just in case. I never know what size box I'm going to need.



Same!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> I Just picked up my Birthday present to myself.
> Bought on VC using the direct shipping option: ARGH! How can anybody pack a prescious handbag like this???
> View attachment 5218360


Happy birthday! gorgeous bag, but OMG, wow the box! Glad it survived unscathed! Hugs

@Cookiefiend, I love your mod shot and thank you for the bag spill! You look amazing!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Here you go @essiedub!
> View attachment 5218672
> View attachment 5218673
> View attachment 5218674
> 
> (apologies for the very poor mod shot, I no longer have a full length mirror (MIL broke it ) and my exercise clothes)


Thanks for posting.. oh yes I like the spaciousness of the large size. It’s like a tote and yet so tailored. Can it hold a file folder? I suspect no but ..hopeful..  I’ve been carrying the medium and today felt it was a bit cramped (as compared to my usual totes)


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> one day later!
> 
> I’ve got 2 identical leather jackets unworn, she liked them, I’llgive them those as joint birthday /Xmas presents with the face masks and nail varnishes…
> 
> bag
> 3)
> Received credit card with higher limit than I expected and ordered brand new omg
> Laurus Prussia Blue ostrich Geneva bag(v bad picture)
> Have wishlist of 3 more bags, but all can wait until my next kitten is here!
> 
> pic update when received..
> 
> View attachment 5214047


Going to be 3-4 weeks

being given complementary monogram to compensate for wait!

gave my niece a new bag(not one of mine, I don’twear red), as a starting university present


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> October 3rd
> 
> so far 2 in
> 
> 1)very young friend gifted me fake Chloe bag-May be fake but very well made bag
> 
> 2)Hermes navy blue Tsako in box -heaven
> 
> have wishlistof 6 bags I can’t afford but can’t reduce as want All!
> 
> friend has an identical twin, their birthday is December 7th
> 
> I see her several times a week, I’ve got a card, some face masks and a nail varnish for them.
> 
> was going to give beige bag to my niece for her next birthday
> 
> considering giving it to my friend and Her sister as a going out bag for their birthday to share
> 
> also new SLG
> 
> 1)Leather mock croc black credit card holder
> 
> seems to be more in less out!



so far

3 bags in

1 SLG in
1 SLG out

Latest bag delayed so offered free monogram 

supposed to be giving niece a bag a year one in one out…..next giving her a designer leather jacket instead whoops..can’t part with my bags!(yet)

bought her a red bag as starting university present(I don’t wear red)

my bags will wear out before I can bear to part with one!

wishlist reduced to 2 Very expensive bags, so need kitten first!
Any other new bags would be gifts(I hope)- I’m watching some I might give in to…

here’s my lovely niece Ceri with her new bag taken by my sister yesterday ..


----------



## cecchetti

Giving my friend and her twin 2 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
black leather bikers for their birthday- last year went mad buying bikers, but live in the same ones, so shopping my jacket wardrobe rather than bags atm lol..


----------



## baghabitz34

Using my favorite LV, the Retiro, to celebrate National Handbag Day!

It is also one of my most complimented/commented on bags.


----------



## cecchetti

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5219224
> 
> Using my favorite LV, the Retiro, to celebrate National Handbag Day!
> 
> It is also one of my most complimented/commented on bags.


You mean it’s National Handbag Day and I’m too shattered to go anywhere!
I guess you’re US, I’m U.K., I used my Hermes yesterday so I’m claiming yesterday for U.K.!!❤️


----------



## dcooney4

Raining today! Another black bag worn!


----------



## cecchetti

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5219295
> 
> Raining today! Another black bag worn!


Nice bag-but why do you have to wear a black bag when it rains?
Currently(ie today, I’m going through a shopping phase), out of 13 bags only 3 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
are black, and it’s too big for everyday , so most days when it rains I’m using a colour, even if it’s navy blue.

My years old Jimmy Choo has seen Every weather and I’ll use it until it’s so scruffy I have to replace it!


----------



## dcooney4

cecchetti said:


> Nice bag-but why do you have to wear a black bag when it rains?
> Currently(ie today, I’m going through a shopping phase), out of 13 bags only 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are black, and it’s too big for everyday , so most days when it rains I’m using a colour, even if it’s navy blue.
> 
> My years old Jimmy Choo has seen Every weather and I’ll use it until it’s so scruffy I have to replace it!


I wore it for the black challenge but also I was wearing a black floral top and black sneakers. Also this leather repels the water fairly well. So a combo of reasons.


----------



## cecchetti

dcooney4 said:


> I wore it for the black challenge but also I was wearing a black floral top and black sneakers. Also this leather repels the water fairly well. So a combo of reasons.



Oh sorry, I didn’t realise there was a black challenge!
I’m really sorry!
My mum is very sick and I’m exhausted going backwards and forwards to help my dad look after her, so I’m not up to date…

Repelling water also a good idea.

My mum has dementia but always hated the eras when both my sister and I wore a lot of black-so now neither of us wear much black, in fact one of my black bags was a gift, although there is a black bag on my wishlist ..


----------



## cecchetti

Is October the black challenge ?
I’m using this tomorrow but not all month!


----------



## 880

Okay, National Handbag Day, lol

Its just in time for the arrival of my custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com, an artisan whose atelier is in Paris. This is probably my most exquisitely crafted bag. I’m not a charm person, but Duret s charm is fabulous, and the hand stitched leather dust bag accompanying this bag is a work of art in and of itself. although the bag looks silvery grey in some light, it’s perhaps a cross between craie and nata. I had my choice of H quality hides, and I asked Duret to select the ones with the most striations, contrast and veining. I put all choices in the hands of Duret: style, color, thread, handles, hide, and I am actually rendered speechless. It’s a work of art.

My Pics do not do this bag justice. They are cross posted from a thread started by @ tasha1, here:





						Duret bag
					

My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




i can wear this easily on my shoulder, but I personally prefer to wear bags in the crook of my arm to protect coats and RTW, here with wolford hoodie and brunello cargo pants


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cecchetti

880 said:


> Okay, National Handbag Day, lol
> 
> Its just in time for the arrival of my custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com, an artisan whose atelier is in Paris. This is probably my most exquisitely crafted bag. I’m not a charm person, but Duret s charm is fabulous, and the hand stitched leather dust bag accompanying this bag is a work of art in and of itself. although the bag looks silvery grey in some light, it’s perhaps a cross between craie and nata. I had my choice of H quality hides, and I asked Duret to select the ones with the most striations, contrast and veining. I put all choices in the hands of Duret: style, color, thread, handles, hide, and I am actually rendered speechless. It’s a work of art.
> 
> My Pics do not do this bag justice. They are cross posted from a thread started by @ tasha1, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can wear this easily on my shoulder, but I personally prefer to wear bags in the crook of my arm to protect coats and RTW, here with wolford hoodie and brunello cargo pants
> 
> View attachment 5219404
> View attachment 5219405
> View attachment 5219406
> View attachment 5219407
> View attachment 5219408
> View attachment 5219409
> View attachment 5219410
> View attachment 5219411



Oh wow!

I Love your new bag!
I lived in Paris for 9 years but unfortunately only have one bag left from that period, although I bought loads-my Jitrois noisette crocodile bag, which I used for 9 years but now doesn’t fit my phone!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cecchetti said:


> Giving my friend and her twin 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black leather bikers for their birthday- last year went mad buying bikers, but live in the same ones, so shopping my jacket wardrobe rather than bags atm lol..



Haha! I should start shopping my own leather jacket and winter coat wardrobe, too, but never can resist getting a new piece when I see something really nice. The other week I bought a lovely black vintage Italian wool coat...


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> Okay, National Handbag Day, lol
> 
> Its just in time for the arrival of my custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com, an artisan whose atelier is in Paris. This is probably my most exquisitely crafted bag. I’m not a charm person, but Duret s charm is fabulous, and the hand stitched leather dust bag accompanying this bag is a work of art in and of itself. although the bag looks silvery grey in some light, it’s perhaps a cross between craie and nata. I had my choice of H quality hides, and I asked Duret to select the ones with the most striations, contrast and veining. I put all choices in the hands of Duret: style, color, thread, handles, hide, and I am actually rendered speechless. It’s a work of art.
> 
> My Pics do not do this bag justice. They are cross posted from a thread started by @ tasha1, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can wear this easily on my shoulder, but I personally prefer to wear bags in the crook of my arm to protect coats and RTW, here with wolford hoodie and brunello cargo pants
> 
> View attachment 5219404
> View attachment 5219405
> View attachment 5219406
> View attachment 5219407
> View attachment 5219408
> View attachment 5219409
> View attachment 5219410
> View attachment 5219411


It's gorgeous! I love the texture of the leather! It looks like you could also carry the dustbag as a purse.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Okay, National Handbag Day, lol
> 
> Its just in time for the arrival of my custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com, an artisan whose atelier is in Paris. This is probably my most exquisitely crafted bag. I’m not a charm person, but Duret s charm is fabulous, and the hand stitched leather dust bag accompanying this bag is a work of art in and of itself. although the bag looks silvery grey in some light, it’s perhaps a cross between craie and nata. I had my choice of H quality hides, and I asked Duret to select the ones with the most striations, contrast and veining. I put all choices in the hands of Duret: style, color, thread, handles, hide, and I am actually rendered speechless. It’s a work of art.
> 
> My Pics do not do this bag justice. They are cross posted from a thread started by @ tasha1, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can wear this easily on my shoulder, but I personally prefer to wear bags in the crook of my arm to protect coats and RTW, here with wolford hoodie and brunello cargo pants
> 
> View attachment 5219404
> View attachment 5219405
> View attachment 5219406
> View attachment 5219407
> View attachment 5219408
> View attachment 5219409
> View attachment 5219410
> View attachment 5219411


Oh wow! This bag is gorgeous! What a piece of art. My fingertips long to touch it! Congratulations!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha! I should start shopping my own leather jacket and winter coat wardrobe, too, but never can resist getting a new piece when I see something really nice. The other week I bought a lovely black vintage Italian wool coat...


I'm trying very hard not to look at new coats this year. We don't get much winter weather here anyway. Last year I bought a raincoat. I've only used it once. We had rain a few days ago but it cleared up before I left the house.

ETA: I'm also trying to avoid looking at sweaters. I've been knitting so much that I have plenty. I can't stop knitting!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm trying very hard not to look at new coats this year. We don't get much winter weather here anyway. Last year I bought a raincoat. I've only used it once. We had rain a few days ago but it cleared up before I left the house.


I´ve been living in my vintage leopard print silk raincoat for the last couple of weeks. It makes every shabby outfit look lush and boosts my confidence. I took it with me when we visited my older children last week. My daughter doesn´t share my love for sure...

What I bought- when away and having access to an actual second hand shop- is a very slim black wool jersey coat from the late 60ies. The label says "S.Apollonia confezione Bitteto".
I promise I wasn´t looking for a coat! The piece simply jumped at me from the rack full of boring second hand and when I tried it on with my daughter watching and rolling her eyes it simply fit perfectly...
It was cheap, too. (And needs some tlc - fixing some open stitches and redoing and inexpertly done handseam repair in the lining, putting the buttons that were moved back into their orignal place etc.- after ozone and heavy steaming which I already did.)


----------



## dcooney4

cecchetti said:


> Oh sorry, I didn’t realise there was a black challenge!
> I’m really sorry!
> My mum is very sick and I’m exhausted going backwards and forwards to help my dad look after her, so I’m not up to date…
> 
> Repelling water also a good idea.
> 
> My mum has dementia but always hated the eras when both my sister and I wore a lot of black-so now neither of us wear much black, in fact one of my black bags was a gift, although there is a black bag on my wishlist ..


No worries at all. I took no offense. I just answered the question as I would  with any of the wonderful people in this thread. 
 I am sorry to hear about your Mom. That is sweet that you don’t wear black bags around her. 
  My mom is the opposite and almost always suggests I get the black version of something since it will not show dirt well. Though she does enjoy the occasional red bag.


----------



## dcooney4

cecchetti said:


> Is October the black challenge ?
> I’m using this tomorrow but not all month!


Scroll to the top of the page you will see the various October challenges. Do one , none or all , whatever you choose. They are there to help us use the bags we already have.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Okay, National Handbag Day, lol
> 
> Its just in time for the arrival of my custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com, an artisan whose atelier is in Paris. This is probably my most exquisitely crafted bag. I’m not a charm person, but Duret s charm is fabulous, and the hand stitched leather dust bag accompanying this bag is a work of art in and of itself. although the bag looks silvery grey in some light, it’s perhaps a cross between craie and nata. I had my choice of H quality hides, and I asked Duret to select the ones with the most striations, contrast and veining. I put all choices in the hands of Duret: style, color, thread, handles, hide, and I am actually rendered speechless. It’s a work of art.
> 
> My Pics do not do this bag justice. They are cross posted from a thread started by @ tasha1, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can wear this easily on my shoulder, but I personally prefer to wear bags in the crook of my arm to protect coats and RTW, here with wolford hoodie and brunello cargo pants
> 
> View attachment 5219404
> View attachment 5219405
> View attachment 5219406
> View attachment 5219407
> View attachment 5219408
> View attachment 5219409
> View attachment 5219410
> View attachment 5219411


Love the craftsmanship on this. Congrats!


----------



## whateve

cecchetti said:


> Oh sorry, I didn’t realise there was a black challenge!
> I’m really sorry!
> My mum is very sick and I’m exhausted going backwards and forwards to help my dad look after her, so I’m not up to date…
> 
> Repelling water also a good idea.
> 
> My mum has dementia but always hated the eras when both my sister and I wore a lot of black-so now neither of us wear much black, in fact one of my black bags was a gift, although there is a black bag on my wishlist ..


My mother never let us wear black when we were growing up. I remember when I got old enough to wear it. I like having a pair of black pants and black shoes but I generally will get another color of anything else if it is available. I have quite a few black bags but I only got them if there was something special about them that worked especially well with black or if there was no other choice. When I bought my puffer, the SA said I was lucky to get black because it sold out so quickly. I really wanted the silver gray color but they didn't have it in my size. If I went back and got the silver, I'd probably never wear the black.


----------



## cecchetti

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha! I should start shopping my own leather jacket and winter coat wardrobe, too, but never can resist getting a new piece when I see something really nice. The other week I bought a lovely black vintage Italian wool coat...


I bet you don’t have a double closet deicated to coats and jackets, lots are bikers lol!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> Okay, National Handbag Day, lol
> 
> Its just in time for the arrival of my custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com, an artisan whose atelier is in Paris. This is probably my most exquisitely crafted bag. I’m not a charm person, but Duret s charm is fabulous, and the hand stitched leather dust bag accompanying this bag is a work of art in and of itself. although the bag looks silvery grey in some light, it’s perhaps a cross between craie and nata. I had my choice of H quality hides, and I asked Duret to select the ones with the most striations, contrast and veining. I put all choices in the hands of Duret: style, color, thread, handles, hide, and I am actually rendered speechless. It’s a work of art.
> 
> My Pics do not do this bag justice. They are cross posted from a thread started by @ tasha1, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can wear this easily on my shoulder, but I personally prefer to wear bags in the crook of my arm to protect coats and RTW, here with wolford hoodie and brunello cargo pants
> 
> View attachment 5219404
> View attachment 5219405
> View attachment 5219406
> View attachment 5219407
> View attachment 5219408
> View attachment 5219409
> View attachment 5219410
> View attachment 5219411



Congratulations!


----------



## whateve

This is the caramel colored bag I carried today.


----------



## Jereni

880 said:


> Okay, National Handbag Day, lol
> 
> Its just in time for the arrival of my custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com, an artisan whose atelier is in Paris. This is probably my most exquisitely crafted bag. I’m not a charm person, but Duret s charm is fabulous, and the hand stitched leather dust bag accompanying this bag is a work of art in and of itself. although the bag looks silvery grey in some light, it’s perhaps a cross between craie and nata. I had my choice of H quality hides, and I asked Duret to select the ones with the most striations, contrast and veining. I put all choices in the hands of Duret: style, color, thread, handles, hide, and I am actually rendered speechless. It’s a work of art.
> 
> My Pics do not do this bag justice. They are cross posted from a thread started by @ tasha1, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can wear this easily on my shoulder, but I personally prefer to wear bags in the crook of my arm to protect coats and RTW, here with wolford hoodie and brunello cargo pants
> 
> View attachment 5219404
> View attachment 5219405
> View attachment 5219406
> View attachment 5219407
> View attachment 5219408
> View attachment 5219409
> View attachment 5219410
> View attachment 5219411



Wow this is so amazing! Congratulations on this gorgeous new acquisition. It looks perfect on you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Okay, National Handbag Day, lol
> 
> Its just in time for the arrival of my custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com, an artisan whose atelier is in Paris. This is probably my most exquisitely crafted bag. I’m not a charm person, but Duret s charm is fabulous, and the hand stitched leather dust bag accompanying this bag is a work of art in and of itself. although the bag looks silvery grey in some light, it’s perhaps a cross between craie and nata. I had my choice of H quality hides, and I asked Duret to select the ones with the most striations, contrast and veining. I put all choices in the hands of Duret: style, color, thread, handles, hide, and I am actually rendered speechless. It’s a work of art.
> 
> My Pics do not do this bag justice. They are cross posted from a thread started by @ tasha1, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can wear this easily on my shoulder, but I personally prefer to wear bags in the crook of my arm to protect coats and RTW, here with wolford hoodie and brunello cargo pants
> 
> View attachment 5219404
> View attachment 5219405
> View attachment 5219406
> View attachment 5219407
> View attachment 5219408
> View attachment 5219409
> View attachment 5219410
> View attachment 5219411


It’s. Extraordinary!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cecchetti

dcooney4 said:


> No worries at all. I took no offense. I just answered the question as I would  with any of the wonderful people in this thread.
> I am sorry to hear about your Mom. That is sweet that you don’t wear black bags around her.
> My mom is the opposite and almost always suggests I get the black version of something since it will not show dirt well. Though she does enjoy the occasional red bag.



I don’t wear red but I bought my niece a red leather bag as her starting university present
Here she is on Sunday!

I should be carrying my 2 caramel bags whoops


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> View attachment 5219475
> 
> This is the caramel colored bag I carried today.


I love this too. You have the most adorable charms. I love the foxes.


----------



## dcooney4

cecchetti said:


> I bet you don’t have a double closet deicated to coats and jackets, lots are bikers lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219443


I love jackets too. I have about the same amount but they are not fancy jackets, just what ever floats my boat. I love how yours look so neat in the closet.


----------



## cecchetti

dcooney4 said:


> I love jackets too. I have about the same amount but they are not fancy jackets, just what ever floats my boat. I love how yours look so neat in the closet.


Thanks, they all have covers and are on wooden hangers

But who needs that many coats?

I’m Supposed to be shopping my bag collection for gifts but atm shopping my coat collection -bags I thought I could part with I’m not ready to!xxxx


----------



## cecchetti

Does eating sticky toffee Greek yogurt count lol!?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cecchetti said:


> I bet you don’t have a double closet deicated to coats and jackets, lots are bikers lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219443



Haha...  first I don´t have a proper closet at all as we are living in an old building that still needs a lot of work to be done and in a very makeshift way. My coats, jackets and everything else that needs to be hung live (most inside clothes bags) on cupboard doors, doorframes, nails in the wall or a poor totally overflowing coat stand in a back room...  they are dotted through all rooms... I´m bad, truly bad...
The most obvious piece is a 40ies fur coat that serves a door curtain to my room...

Even in my small appartment in my parents´house there are more jackets and coats than I´ll ever wear. I was shocked about myself last week when I openend the wardrobe and found 5 winter coats and several leather jackets there- of course I had totally forgotten I owned them as I only go to this place 4 or 5 times a year. 
Feel free to have a good laugh!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cecchetti said:


> Does eating sticky toffee Greek yogurt count lol!?


Definetely! Your descripton makes my mouth water...


----------



## cecchetti

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha...  first I don´t have a proper closet at all as we are living in an old building that still needs a lot of work to be done and in a very makeshift way. My coats, jackets and everything else that needs to be hung live (most inside clothes bags) on cupboard doors, doorframes, nails in the wall or a poor totally overflowing coat stand in a back room...  they are dotted through all rooms... I´m bad, truly bad...
> The most obvious piece is a 40ies fur coat that serves a door curtain to my room...
> 
> Even in my small appartment in my parents´house there are more jackets and coats than I´ll ever wear. I was shocked about myself last week when I openend the wardrobe and found 5 winter coats and several leather jackets there- of course I had totally forgotten I owned them as I only go to this place 4 or 5 times a year.
> Feel free to have a good laugh!


I don’t know What to say lolxxx

Sounds like you Do have even more coats and jackets than me.

I’m gifting 2 as birthday presents this year, my niece next birthday was supposed to be a bag, but it’s going to be a black leather jacket, but I still buy more, and still have a lifetimes worth although I live in the same ones all the time!

Only good thing I’s this year

5 jackets out
0 jackets in 

But next year 2 on wishlist , maybe 1 this year but I’ve not reached purse peace plus I need another cat!xxx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

*... most complimented bag*

I don´t really get compliments on my bags, but here´s the piece I´ve been getting the most remarks on ever since I decided to use it every day. Unfortunately most remarks are down the line: "you must be living the good life."
*I don´t actually understand this. *I mean this wallet was bought pre-loved and was only slightly more expensive than a new Esquire wallet I had ordered and promptly sent back due to poor quality.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cecchetti said:


> I don’t know What to say lolxxx
> 
> Sounds like you Do have even more coats and jackets than me.
> 
> I’m gifting 2 as birthday presents this year, my niece next birthday was supposed to be a bag, but it’s going to be a black leather jacket, but I still buy more, and still have a lifetimes worth although I live in the same ones all the time!
> 
> Only good thing I’s this year
> 
> 5 jackets out
> 0 jackets in
> 
> But next year 2 on wishlist , maybe 1 this year but I’ve not reached purse peace plus I need another cat!xxx



Haha, as long as you laugh and don´t get me wrong- I certainly don´t want to brag or compete on a number!- everything is fine! 
I really don´t know why I keep buying coats and leather jackets. Maybe because they are easy? I only buy vintage and especially winter coats are plenty on the market, rather cheap and mostly very well made with a good fit once you know your vintage size. And they have the power to upgrade any sloppy outfit. A good coat, nice shoes and a pair of sunglasses and nobody will notice that everything else I´m wearing isn´t street suitable...
This year I haven´t raided my coats, yet. I really should, though! 
Last year this time I sold 8 or 10 sheepskin coats that did not fit properly (from my learning your proper size phase) or which I did not like anymore in a row. Cheaply and quickly. 

The recipients of your glorious leathers as birthday presents will definetely be over the moon!


----------



## cecchetti

cowgirlsboots said:


> *... most complimented bag*
> 
> I don´t really get compliments on my bags, but here´s the piece I´ve been getting the most remarks on ever since I decided to use it every day. Unfortunately most remarks are down the line: "you must be living the good life."
> *I don´t actually understand this. *I mean this wallet was bought pre-loved and was only slightly more expensive than a new Esquire wallet I had ordered and promptly sent back due to poor quality.
> 
> View attachment 5219886



Obviously the D signifies the good life!

When my Jimmy Choo was new it got millions of compliments , now it looks like a scruffy old thing but I love it to bits..unfortunately the friend I see mostly now is the one who gifted me the fake Chloe!My workhorse Choo which I’ve used every day for years suddenly sits in a dustbag whilst I take out a fake!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I love this too. You have the most adorable charms. I love the foxes.


Thank you! This charm was hard to find and I love it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Carrying a bag with a caramel colored stripe.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Does caramel colored trim count?


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Does caramel colored trim count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220296


It's lovely! So yes!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

Carrying a bag that has some orange.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha, as long as you laugh and don´t get me wrong- I certainly don´t want to brag or compete on a number!- everything is fine!
> I really don´t know why I keep buying coats and leather jackets. Maybe because they are easy? I only buy vintage and especially winter coats are plenty on the market, rather cheap and mostly very well made with a good fit once you know your vintage size. And they have the power to upgrade any sloppy outfit. A good coat, nice shoes and a pair of sunglasses and nobody will notice that everything else I´m wearing isn´t street suitable...
> This year I haven´t raided my coats, yet. I really should, though!
> Last year this time I sold 8 or 10 sheepskin coats that did not fit properly (from my learning your proper size phase) or which I did not like anymore in a row. Cheaply and quickly.
> 
> The recipients of your glorious leathers as birthday presents will definetely be over the moon!


Do please post your coats ans other vintage goodies on a vintage clothing thread started by @Yoshi1296




__





						Share your Vintage/Pre-Loved Designer wardrobe pieces here!
					

Hi All,  I wanted to start this thread to share vintage designer wardrobe pieces, I have found quite a few pieces and am still hunting for more but I wanted this thread to be a place where we shared our cool vintage and thrifted finds. Please share whatever you like, looking forward to seeing...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I’m sure that @Yoshi1296 wouls love to see your handiwork and your gorgeous garments!
ive posted some older RTW there too

BTW, I’ve also gone through this phase; how did you put it. . .” [vintage] coats that did not fit properly (from my learning your proper size phase)


----------



## More bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Not an orange, black, or a caramel bag, but it's wearing a wrappy with a caramel color in it,  and it's sitting next to a pie pumpkin.
> View attachment 5218748


So pretty @Sunshine mama!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Here you go @essiedub!
> View attachment 5218672
> View attachment 5218673
> View attachment 5218674
> 
> (apologies for the very poor mod shot, I no longer have a full length mirror (MIL broke it ) and my exercise clothes)


Cookie, gorgeous Lady Dior spill pics and modelling pic. 


880 said:


> Okay, National Handbag Day, lol
> 
> Its just in time for the arrival of my custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com, an artisan whose atelier is in Paris. This is probably my most exquisitely crafted bag. I’m not a charm person, but Duret s charm is fabulous, and the hand stitched leather dust bag accompanying this bag is a work of art in and of itself. although the bag looks silvery grey in some light, it’s perhaps a cross between craie and nata. I had my choice of H quality hides, and I asked Duret to select the ones with the most striations, contrast and veining. I put all choices in the hands of Duret: style, color, thread, handles, hide, and I am actually rendered speechless. It’s a work of art.
> 
> My Pics do not do this bag justice. They are cross posted from a thread started by @ tasha1, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can wear this easily on my shoulder, but I personally prefer to wear bags in the crook of my arm to protect coats and RTW, here with wolford hoodie and brunello cargo pants
> 
> View attachment 5219404
> View attachment 5219405
> View attachment 5219406
> View attachment 5219407
> View attachment 5219408
> View attachment 5219409
> View attachment 5219410
> View attachment 5219411


Congratulations on your amazing new custom made Duret! It looks stunning on you!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5219224
> 
> Using my favorite LV, the Retiro, to celebrate National Handbag Day!
> 
> It is also one of my most complimented/commented on bags.


I love the colour of the leather and your pretty bag charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

More bags said:


> So pretty @Sunshine mama!


Thank you!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

cecchetti said:


> Does eating sticky toffee Greek yogurt count lol!?



Good gracious, sign me up!  This sounds like the best way to fulfill the October challenge!


----------



## cecchetti

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha, as long as you laugh and don´t get me wrong- I certainly don´t want to brag or compete on a number!- everything is fine!
> I really don´t know why I keep buying coats and leather jackets. Maybe because they are easy? I only buy vintage and especially winter coats are plenty on the market, rather cheap and mostly very well made with a good fit once you know your vintage size. And they have the power to upgrade any sloppy outfit. A good coat, nice shoes and a pair of sunglasses and nobody will notice that everything else I´m wearing isn´t street suitable...
> This year I haven´t raided my coats, yet. I really should, though!
> Last year this time I sold 8 or 10 sheepskin coats that did not fit properly (from my learning your proper size phase) or which I did not like anymore in a row. Cheaply and quickly.
> 
> The recipients of your glorious leathers as birthday presents will definetely be over the moon!


I bet your coat collection is great!
They’re not all designer just because I’m ocd and keep them on wooden hangers under covers.
My shoulders are so narrow that any bespoke ones I’ve had to buy children’s white wooden hangers for!

Maybe you DO have more, I don’t know, I have quite a lot, most too small to gift, the friend who gifted me the fake Chloe is only 21 and an identical twin, so this week I’m gifting 2 for their birthdays -the bag may not be Chloe but it’s heavy and well made, although I should alternate so that it doesn’t wear out!
For my nieces 19th she gets an Isabel Marant jacket I love that cost a fortune but is huge on me-I look like a bat!

I’ll be stuck with most of the rest, but at least 2 more next year, so closet full again and I live in the same few-some I’d replace, some not, but although I keep buying I have a lifetimes worth.
In 2017 my parents bought me a new shearling for Xmas-it’s the warmest coat I’ve ever owned and this winter will be it’s 5th winter-I hope it survives as I hate buying winter coats.

Your collection sounds much easier to tame-I’m buying a spring jacket next year which I meant to buy this year, but received a suede jacket for my birthday -which I don’t like!
I’ll just wear it to nothing as I’m useless with suede…

That’s amazing that you sold your coats-99% of mine are too small to sell, I used to sell on eBay to a grandmother buying for her 9 year old granddaughter (!), but she grew too big!
My coats date back to 2013- I was sent brochures with next years collection, minimum is a summer jacket and yet another biker .

It’s suddenly turned cold in England so I’m wearing a short navy sheepskin jacket-I can’t even use a blue bag as I’m expected to use the Chloe.
We saw a real Chloe in dark blue the other day(new)- I thing she was worried I was going. To buy it!

I think you Might have more than me but I’m going to be stuck with loads I don’t like!
Before it turned col I lived in a Japanese smoke grey cafe racer jacket I’m in love with…❤️❤️❤️


----------



## mariliz11

Wow I've been behind on this thread, doing some catching up and admiring your bags and coats! It was my birthday yesterday so was off for the weekend! Now that it turned cold and rainy here I am also in the process of going through my coats and jackets. 

I have already gifted a blazer and leather biker that didn't fit and replaced them with a new blazer and looking for a nice-good quality-not too pricey biker jacket! Also listed another bag for sale as I replaced it with a similar model and there was no point keeping them both since I didn't reach out for the 1st that much. Busy month haha!


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> Wow I've been behind on this thread, doing some catching up and admiring your bags and coats! It was my birthday yesterday so was off for the weekend! Now that it turned cold and rainy here I am also in the process of going through my coats and jackets.
> 
> I have already gifted a blazer and leather biker that didn't fit and replaced them with a new blazer and looking for a nice-good quality-not too pricey biker jacket! Also listed another bag for sale as I replaced it with a similar model and there was no point keeping them both since I didn't reach out for the 1st that much. Busy month haha!


Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday!


Thanks so much!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Since the trip to Italy is postponed, as soon as it is cold enough, I am going to wear my “for Italy” find…a short red trench from MaxMara I got on PoshMark for $60 that fits perfectly! I can’t wait for colder weather so I can break out the jackets, blazers and sweaters worn with my jeans and wide leg knit pants (also purchased charcoal and black ones for the trip). And SCARVES!!!!

No need for true coats here. Rarely gets cold enough. Trenches, leather jackets, thin quilted jackets and vests and some knit wraps carry me through here. I only have two pair of gloves, which are both 20 years old since i never use them so they are still good. Same with my one wool overcoat.


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> Okay, National Handbag Day, lol
> 
> Its just in time for the arrival of my custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com, an artisan whose atelier is in Paris. This is probably my most exquisitely crafted bag. I’m not a charm person, but Duret s charm is fabulous, and the hand stitched leather dust bag accompanying this bag is a work of art in and of itself. although the bag looks silvery grey in some light, it’s perhaps a cross between craie and nata. I had my choice of H quality hides, and I asked Duret to select the ones with the most striations, contrast and veining. I put all choices in the hands of Duret: style, color, thread, handles, hide, and I am actually rendered speechless. It’s a work of art.
> 
> My Pics do not do this bag justice. They are cross posted from a thread started by @ tasha1, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can wear this easily on my shoulder, but I personally prefer to wear bags in the crook of my arm to protect coats and RTW, here with wolford hoodie and brunello cargo pants
> 
> View attachment 5219404
> View attachment 5219405
> View attachment 5219406
> View attachment 5219407
> View attachment 5219408
> View attachment 5219409
> View attachment 5219410
> View attachment 5219411


Holy moly… that is a stunning bag! 


whateve said:


> View attachment 5219475
> 
> This is the caramel colored bag I carried today.


Love the color and the adorable charm! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> *... most complimented bag*
> 
> I don´t really get compliments on my bags, but here´s the piece I´ve been getting the most remarks on ever since I decided to use it every day. Unfortunately most remarks are down the line: "you must be living the good life."
> *I don´t actually understand this. *I mean this wallet was bought pre-loved and was only slightly more expensive than a new Esquire wallet I had ordered and promptly sent back due to poor quality.
> 
> View attachment 5219886


Well, I love it too! 
I don’t know what prompts people to make comments like that - people are weird.  


Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying a bag with a caramel colored stripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220282


ohmigosh - so pretty! I’ve never seen this bag… I love it! 
(you have so many lovely bags Sunshine!) 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Does caramel colored trim count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220296


YASSS! 


whateve said:


> Carrying a bag that has some orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220321


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## cecchetti

mariliz11 said:


> Wow I've been behind on this thread, doing some catching up and admiring your bags and coats! It was my birthday yesterday so was off for the weekend! Now that it turned cold and rainy here I am also in the process of going through my coats and jackets.
> 
> I have already gifted a blazer and leather biker that didn't fit and replaced them with a new blazer and looking for a nice-good quality-not too pricey biker jacket! Also listed another bag for sale as I replaced it with a similar model and there was no point keeping them both since I didn't reach out for the 1st that much. Busy month haha!


You’re doing really well!
One in one out!
Good luck selling your bag-I have some unused bags, I just can’t bring myself to gift or sell them, whereas the jackets I’m never going to wear I’m gifting-but I Have had 3 new bags this month!
I was happy at 10, now not sure Where I’m going to stop…

I Did go out today, saw a purple and grey bag for my sister, already have a red one bought for her birthday.
I think I’ll go back and get it on Thursday as purple is her favourite colour..

For me my wishlist depends on my mood, it’s either all of my eBay watchlist plus some new ones, or it’s just the new ones and a 2 out 1in for my bags except for my Jimmy Choo, which is the best bag I’ve ever had-I carried it today, so now I need to pick a different bag for tomorrow !


----------



## cecchetti

BowieFan1971 said:


> Since the trip to Italy is postponed, as soon as it is cold enough, I am going to wear my “for Italy” find…a short red trench from MaxMara I got on PoshMark for $60 that fits perfectly! I can’t wait for colder weather so I can break out the jackets, blazers and sweaters worn with my jeans and wide leg knit pants (also purchased charcoal and black ones for the trip). And SCARVES!!!!
> 
> No need for true coats here. Rarely gets cold enough. Trenches, leather jackets, thin quilted jackets and vests and some knit wraps carry me through here. I only have two pair of gloves, which are both 20 years old since i never use them so they are still good. Same with my one wool overcoat.



You don’t know how lucky you are!❤️❤️

I love my leather bikers, but in the U.K. I actually spend half th3 year in a sand curly shearling coat that somehow always looks brand new and attracts a lot of compliments but this winter will be on its 5th winter!

At first the compliments are fun but I’m XXS and the coat is S-I wear it with a black shearling cloches and a cream alpaca pashmina and black leather boots and gloves(just bought new gloves)…
But by th3 end of winter I’m itching to get into my leather jackets then eventually just linen camisoles!

I’m actually almost out of summer tops it’s so hot in the building where I live with my herd of cats, next year lll have to stock up..

The only advantage of having a unique coat is that nobody has ever had the same coat-it’s from a super limited edition, and really warm, I don’t need knitwear underneath, just a shirt..

When it wears out I don’t know where I’ll replace it from, but my bag is my only way of personalising myself!x


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> You’re doing really well!
> One in one out!
> Good luck selling your bag-I have some unused bags, I just can’t bring myself to gift or sell them, whereas the jackets I’m never going to wear I’m gifting-but I Have had 3 new bags this month!
> I was happy at 10, now not sure Where I’m going to stop…
> 
> I Did go out today, saw a purple and grey bag for my sister, already have a red one bought for her birthday.
> I think I’ll go back and get it on Thursday as purple is her favourite colour..
> 
> For me my wishlist depends on my mood, it’s either all of my eBay watchlist plus some new ones, or it’s just the new ones and a 2 out 1in for my bags except for my Jimmy Choo, which is the best bag I’ve ever had-I carried it today, so now I need to pick a different bag for tomorrow !




I bought a bag for my mum a few years ago, now I’m buying bags for my niece and sister-whilst I own bags still with tags…some I’d use, a couple are designer but I can’t Ever imagine carrying them, it’s just like cutting off my arm to gift or sell one-my Lulu Guinness still has the tag, I even bought the matching purse, it’s Still just not me..

The fake Chloe, whilst appearing well made, is Already showing signs of depreciation.

The gold plating on the chains is starting to wear off.
Part of the front is faux suede, I don’t know how waterproof it’ll be.
As it has sentimental value(that’s it!), and I see the girl who gave it to me several times a week -she didn’t buy it for me, just for herself but didn’t like it-so I’ll carry it until it gets scruffy, but I’m more known as a Chanel girl than a fake-people who knew me would assume it’s real -but then it goes to charity.

I hope it’s not too quick, as I’ll be really embarrassed as to why I’m not carrying it, but I can’t see it carrying an English winter, although it’s heavy and solid.

I guess when it does wear out I’ll just have to be honest as she was never going to carry it again..

Unless I get a bag for Xmas I wouldn’t replace it, I’m replacing essential bags one for one, non essential bags two for one so that my collection doesn’t get too out of hand.

I’ve no idea how long a fake lasts, but I’m not carrying a scruffy fake!

I should have kept it new and gifted it!

I think my Choo will outlive it..that’s my most essential bag!


----------



## americandreaming

My stats these next few months will be awful... yikes haha


----------



## dr3amimxage

Sunshine mama said:


> Not an orange, black, or a caramel bag, but it's wearing a wrappy with a caramel color in it,  and it's sitting next to a pie pumpkin.
> View attachment 5218748



I love this color!!! Wow, what color is this bag called? Did you get recently?


----------



## 880

Sunshine mama said:


> Not an orange, black, or a caramel bag, but it's wearing a wrappy with a caramel color in it,  and it's sitting next to a pie pumpkin.
> View attachment 5218748


It’s gorgeous! If anyone remembers the movie or the book the Thornbirds (starring Rachel ward) she wore a dress called ashes of roses, a kind of pink mauve. And…. Now that I’ve dated myself, I want pumpkin pie

like @cecchetti, @cowgirlsboots and @doni, I adore vintage coats and jackets; it’s hard to stop buying them, and hard to get rid of them. ..i think coats are harder to resist than bags bc they’re somewhat practical (except for @BowieFan1971 and others who live in more temperate climates)


----------



## cecchetti

americandreaming said:


> My stats these next few months will be awful... yikes haha


Don’t worry 

Mine will be 
Bags in
Coats out !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> I can’t wait for colder weather so I can break out the jackets, blazers and sweaters worn with my jeans and wide leg knit pants (also purchased charcoal and black ones for the trip). And SCARVES!!!!
> 
> No need for true coats here. Rarely gets cold enough. Trenches, leather jackets, thin quilted jackets and vests and some knit wraps carry me through here. I only have two pair of gloves, which are both 20 years old since i never use them so they are still good. Same with my one wool overcoat.



I am also super excited for colder weather. I’m in DC and technically this should our dream season with lower humidity and crisp air but NOPE, because apparently we cannot have nice things anymore. Ugh climate change.

It will eventually get cold enough for coats, and what I’ve _always _wanted is a gorgeous plaid or tweed coat. And yet I always forget and wait to hunt online until it’s too far into the season and the stuff I find is already sold out in my size. Drives me nuts. Last year it was this one that I missed out on. This year I can’t find virtually anything good like this at all, I feel like the ‘coat market’ is especially dry. Maybe it has to do with all the global supply chain problems. 





(and yes, #firstworldproblems)


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> I am also super excited for colder weather. I’m in DC and technically this should our dream season with lower humidity and crisp air but NOPE, because apparently we cannot have nice things anymore. Ugh climate change.
> 
> It will eventually get cold enough for coats, and what I’ve _always _wanted is a gorgeous plaid or tweed coat. And yet I always forget and wait to hunt online until it’s too far into the season and the stuff I find is already sold out in my size. Drives me nuts. Last year it was this one that I missed out on. This year I can’t find virtually anything good like this at all, I feel like the ‘coat market’ is especially dry. Maybe it has to do with all the global supply chain problems.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221545
> 
> 
> (and yes, #firstworldproblems)


I love that!!!!!

And it was 82 here today….won’t get below 80 for a few days and will not get below 70 for a high for a while…sigh…


----------



## cecchetti

Jereni said:


> I am also super excited for colder weather. I’m in DC and technically this should our dream season with lower humidity and crisp air but NOPE, because apparently we cannot have nice things anymore. Ugh climate change.
> 
> It will eventually get cold enough for coats, and what I’ve _always _wanted is a gorgeous plaid or tweed coat. And yet I always forget and wait to hunt online until it’s too far into the season and the stuff I find is already sold out in my size. Drives me nuts. Last year it was this one that I missed out on. This year I can’t find virtually anything good like this at all, I feel like the ‘coat market’ is especially dry. Maybe it has to do with all the global supply chain problems.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221545
> 
> 
> (and yes, #firstworldproblems)



Be thankful, I live in the U.K., and spend half the year encased in a curly very warm shearling coat, hat and alpaca scarf, with only my bag to show it’s me!

I’d freeze to death in the tweed coat you showed, mine is much too big(it’s a small, I’m teeny) but my parents bought It for Xmas for me and this winter will be it’s 5th winter, it never wears out..

But less coat money, more bag money!
Have spent a fortune on bags this year abd it’s only beginning October and depending on my mood, my wishlist goes up and down..sometimes it’s full of Chanel and LV, sometimes just the bags I Actually need.

Found company that uses natural pigment for alligator bags in case my Choo fades, although I’ll keep it to the bitter end, black costs less then the Choo, but indigo, which is what I’d want, costs double, which I could afford years ago, buy not now, all of my money goes on cats,

Once I have no.4 I’ll use the bank account as my new replace Choo bag account, others I’d be sad but could wear out, that I wouldn’t part with until I had a new version ..although if I buy the most expensive I may have to settle for black, that costs enough.

Sadly Hermes exotic Kelly I could only manage the wallet, which isn’t big enough for me although I don’t carry much…

Yesterday was the Choo, today it’s the fake Chloe, should have gifted that but expected to produce it several times a week, when the winter and time ruin it I’ll be very embarrassed, but she didn’t like it and said it hadn’t cost much, on Friday I have 2 leather bikers and a pack of goodies and cards, for her and her twin sisters birthday…I told her not to spend much on me at Xmas, hopefully not a fake bag!
Better be grateful !

Today it’s not too cold, so my favourite Japanese smoke grey leather jacket, I’ll wear that until it disintegrates , but I’m planning a new biker from them from their latest brochure next year…when depends on which kitten plus bag situation (currently 13 but wishlist sometime could almost double, sometimes just about 4 or 5 more!)

Plus wear out some or gidt, just Cant sell my bags!

Good luck finding your coat!


----------



## JenJBS

Got this adorable Coach bag charm.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Got this adorable Coach bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 5222271


It’s so cute!


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> I am also super excited for colder weather. I’m in DC and technically this should our dream season with lower humidity and crisp air but NOPE, because apparently we cannot have nice things anymore. Ugh climate change.
> 
> It will eventually get cold enough for coats, and what I’ve _always _wanted is a gorgeous plaid or tweed coat. And yet I always forget and wait to hunt online until it’s too far into the season and the stuff I find is already sold out in my size. Drives me nuts. Last year it was this one that I missed out on. This year I can’t find virtually anything good like this at all, I feel like the ‘coat market’ is especially dry. Maybe it has to do with all the global supply chain problems.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221545
> 
> 
> (and yes, #firstworldproblems)


I like the colour and style of this coat.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> It’s so cute!



Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Got this adorable Coach bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 5222271


So Cute ! is that rose gold hardware?


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> So Cute ! is that rose gold hardware?



Thank you!    It says 'gold' hardware.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Got this adorable Coach bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 5222271


So cute!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> So cute!



Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Do please post your coats ans other vintage goodies on a vintage clothing thread started by @Yoshi1296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share your Vintage/Pre-Loved Designer wardrobe pieces here!
> 
> 
> Hi All,  I wanted to start this thread to share vintage designer wardrobe pieces, I have found quite a few pieces and am still hunting for more but I wanted this thread to be a place where we shared our cool vintage and thrifted finds. Please share whatever you like, looking forward to seeing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure that @Yoshi1296 wouls love to see your handiwork and your gorgeous garments!
> ive posted some older RTW there too
> 
> BTW, I’ve also gone through this phase; how did you put it. . .” [vintage] coats that did not fit properly (from my learning your proper size phase)



Thanks for pointing me to the new thread! I´ll definetely have a look. My only concern is that I don´t own a lot of designer vintage- I think my YSL coat and a Montana blazer are the only pieces. Most of my vintage treasures are household brands, homemade or made to measure, but only by an atelier, not a brand.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thanks for pointing me to the new thread! I´ll definetely have a look. My only concern is that I don´t own a lot of designer vintage- I think my YSL coat and a Montana blazer are the only pieces. Most of my vintage treasures are household brands, homemade or made to measure, but only by an atelier, not a brand.


I think any contribution you make to the thread will be received with enormous enthusiasm! Hugs

@mariliz11, happy birthday!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cecchetti said:


> I bet your coat collection is great!
> They’re not all designer just because I’m ocd and keep them on wooden hangers under covers.
> My shoulders are so narrow that any bespoke ones I’ve had to buy children’s white wooden hangers for!
> 
> Maybe you DO have more, I don’t know, I have quite a lot, most too small to gift, the friend who gifted me the fake Chloe is only 21 and an identical twin, so this week I’m gifting 2 for their birthdays -the bag may not be Chloe but it’s heavy and well made, although I should alternate so that it doesn’t wear out!
> For my nieces 19th she gets an Isabel Marant jacket I love that cost a fortune but is huge on me-I look like a bat!
> 
> I’ll be stuck with most of the rest, but at least 2 more next year, so closet full again and I live in the same few-some I’d replace, some not, but although I keep buying I have a lifetimes worth.
> In 2017 my parents bought me a new shearling for Xmas-it’s the warmest coat I’ve ever owned and this winter will be it’s 5th winter-I hope it survives as I hate buying winter coats.
> 
> Your collection sounds much easier to tame-I’m buying a spring jacket next year which I meant to buy this year, but received a suede jacket for my birthday -which I don’t like!
> I’ll just wear it to nothing as I’m useless with suede…
> 
> That’s amazing that you sold your coats-99% of mine are too small to sell, I used to sell on eBay to a grandmother buying for her 9 year old granddaughter (!), but she grew too big!
> My coats date back to 2013- I was sent brochures with next years collection, minimum is a summer jacket and yet another biker .
> 
> It’s suddenly turned cold in England so I’m wearing a short navy sheepskin jacket-I can’t even use a blue bag as I’m expected to use the Chloe.
> We saw a real Chloe in dark blue the other day(new)- I thing she was worried I was going. To buy it!
> 
> I think you Might have more than me but I’m going to be stuck with loads I don’t like!
> Before it turned col I lived in a Japanese smoke grey cafe racer jacket I’m in love with…❤❤❤



Oh, I actually never count my treasures... I see them, buy them, maybe alter and when I get a chance wear them or have them on display on a dressform in my room. At some point I forget about them, store them away and then some day am totally amazed what I have...  for example I found an actual fringed motorbike jacket in a suitcase which I was sure I had sold long ago...

The other day I raided my back room coat rack and listed some simple wool coats and a fur on the classifieds- hoping they will sell. Sometimes I get lucky and a regular customer is interested. She has about the same measurements and as she works as an extra in film productions she loves all kind of vintage. 

Today I wore my latest addition- a slim black Italian wool coat from the 60ies- for the first time. It felt so right on me! 

What´s that you are expected to wear the black fake Chloe? I mean it´s nice and was a lovely gift, but there shouldn´t be any obligation to wear it all the time. If you fancy a real one in navy and it fills a gap in your collection why shouldn´t you go for it? (Except for the reason you are saving up for a special cat and maybe shouldn´t max out the new credit card?)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

mariliz11 said:


> Wow I've been behind on this thread, doing some catching up and admiring your bags and coats! It was my birthday yesterday so was off for the weekend! Now that it turned cold and rainy here I am also in the process of going through my coats and jackets.
> 
> I have already gifted a blazer and leather biker that didn't fit and replaced them with a new blazer and looking for a nice-good quality-not too pricey biker jacket! Also listed another bag for sale as I replaced it with a similar model and there was no point keeping them both since I didn't reach out for the 1st that much. Busy month haha!



Belated happy birthday to you! I hope you had a great week-end away!


----------



## mariliz11

880 said:


> I think any contribution you make to the thread will be received with enormous enthusiasm! Hugs
> 
> @mariliz11, happy birthday!





cowgirlsboots said:


> Belated happy birthday to you! I hope you had a great week-end away!



thanks so much!!


----------



## cecchetti

I give up for this year

Recently I’ve had

4 bags in-plus everyone knows my passion so May receive more at Xmas

1 SLG gifted-well received
1 SLG donated-children’s cancer fund
Leather gloves bought and old pair donated
Leather slippers worn out and donated 

However I just Can’t part with a bag.
Already Bought 3 as gifts…

Tomorrow I’m gifting 2 leather jackets from my collection and planning to gift my niece one next birthday -unless she grows too much and I have to give her a bag..

I’ve gifted 7 bnwt shirts which are the wrong shape/size for me

So overall probably more will have gone out than I. 

But I have Not shopped my bag collection!

Only in as much as I’ve tried to resist buying several more as I have enough for now, and used my own bags.

Everyone says I’ll know when I’m ready to part with them.

But I Still regret the raspberry alligator bag I sold..

I can’t think as far as next year-my bag collection will change next year I know,  but I honestly don’t know whether I can part with bags although lots of my clothes I wouldn’t miss .

Useless


----------



## More bags

mariliz11 said:


> Wow I've been behind on this thread, doing some catching up and admiring your bags and coats! It was my birthday yesterday so was off for the weekend! Now that it turned cold and rainy here I am also in the process of going through my coats and jackets.
> 
> I have already gifted a blazer and leather biker that didn't fit and replaced them with a new blazer and looking for a nice-good quality-not too pricey biker jacket! Also listed another bag for sale as I replaced it with a similar model and there was no point keeping them both since I didn't reach out for the 1st that much. Busy month haha!


Happy belated birthday @mariliz11!


----------



## mariliz11

More bags said:


> Happy belated birthday @mariliz11!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Black luggage tag and a vintage bag with caramel straps.


----------



## behindtheseams

Sunshine mama said:


> Black luggage tag and a vintage bag with caramel straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223569


Cute! I wish LV would bring back the old Papillon style. The Richard Prince watercolor version will always be the one that got away for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

behindtheseams said:


> Cute! I wish LV would bring back the old Papillon style. The Richard Prince watercolor version will always be the one that got away for me.


Thank you. 
I love that Papillon too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

@Sunshine mama Seeing yours makes me wish I had not sold my DE 30….


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> @Sunshine mama Seeing yours makes me wish I had not sold my DE 30….


I am crying with you.  This is one of the reasons it's so hard to get rid of bags for me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cecchetti said:


> Everyone says I’ll know when I’m ready to part with them.



I think that´s true. At some point you actually know, at least I do. 
There are a few bags with me right now I perfectly know it´s time to say good-bey.
But I always have to wait until I´m absolutely sure or I´ll regret selling a bag. 

I fear when parting with your raspberry gator you weren´t actually ready and simply succumbed to pressure from outside. I´m very sorry you are missing it so much.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Vintage Leather

most of the bags I’ve sold, I don’t remember. There are three that I think of with … not regret, per se, but nostalgia.

90s era nylon Lady Dior
70s Gucci Bamboo Top Handle
Harveys Colorblock WoC

I sold them for a good reason. They don’t actually fit my lifestyle. The LadyD shoulder drop was not enough, and the rigid shape hindered me from using it with things that should have fit.  TheGucci was too rigid for a crossbody or strapped bag, but didn’t have enough of a drop for my arm and a coat.  And WoCs just don’t fit my lifestyle.

I don’t miss the bags. But I miss the illusion that I could be the sort of person who carried those bags.  Right now, Kelly is going through that process. She doesn’t work with my daily life (see Gucci BTH)but I like the illusion she will. I’m more of a Jackie than a Grace, and I’m not yet willing to admit that


----------



## cecchetti

This month I’ve

Bought 3 bags, 1SLG(plus bought 1 bag for niece, 2 for sister)

Gifted 1SLG, donated 1SLG, gifted 6 shirts that don’t fit me(too big!)

Not sure that counts

I also regret selling my Dior raspberry gator

When I discovered my Miu Miu was ltd edt, my dad suggested I sold it.
I just am Not ready to part with any of my bags, even if I’m not going to use them.

They’re all in dust bags stuffed with tissue, so when I’m ready it won’t be a problem.

But I reduced my wishlist to just 4 or 5 bags, which would leave me Still under 20, now I don’t feel so pressured to part with them.

Although when I joined pf it was a nice feeling owning 9, looking for the elusive no.10

But then I bought my Hermes which I love .

But I love exotics and atm can’t afford H exotics, will in the future, so wishlist all exotics, since I joined I was gifted a bag and bought 2 more exotics as well as the H…maybe when I have my dream bag I’ll be at purse peace.

Although I intend to live for another 50 years, my bag collection in my will is left to my niece, who will treasure them all, whether I loved them or not.

Next year I’m planning a dark blue exotic tote, atm there are 2 mock crocs, 1 pink , 1 black, great for everyday and cheap enough for me not to cry when they wear out.

Plus after this save for a beautiful black exotic which I can’t afford until my kitten fur baby collection is complete, then a custom blue one..

Then, until I can afford H exotic I’ll have purse peace.

My Lulu Guinness is too big and there’s a wallet which suits it much better than the purse I bought..I’ll probably get that, the set would be lovely for my niece..

But right now I can’t let go-is that terrible ?

I sold my Dior raspberry gator on Vestiaire years ago, I’d used it a lot but it was in new condition , it barely fitted my phone and wouldn’t have fitted my purse, just a card case.

It was also the most beautiful bag I’ve owned-even my late aunt said it was a stunning bag, and she had enough to fill Harrods bag dept, which were shared between my sister, mum and niece, I was grieving too much to take anything..

My sister has Totally different taste and wouldn’t carry any of my bags.

Also right now

My mum is in advanced stages of dementia and tomorrow we are celebrating her birthday(I’m scared her last)

I’ve had a migraine type headache for over 15 weeks and been referred to neurology (my Aunt died in 2012 of a brain tumour)

I can’t cope with regret from selling or gifting bags..right now

Things won’t always be like this❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## JenJBS

Vintage Leather said:


> I don’t miss the bags. But I miss the illusion that I could be the sort of person who carried those bags.



Totally get this!   That was exactly the issue with my Holy Gail bag, that I sold.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cecchetti said:


> This month I’ve
> 
> Bought 3 bags, 1SLG(plus bought 1 bag for niece, 2 for sister)
> 
> Gifted 1SLG, donated 1SLG, gifted 6 shirts that don’t fit me(too big!)
> 
> Not sure that counts
> 
> I also regret selling my Dior raspberry gator
> 
> When I discovered my Miu Miu was ltd edt, my dad suggested I sold it.
> I just am Not ready to part with any of my bags, even if I’m not going to use them.
> 
> They’re all in dust bags stuffed with tissue, so when I’m ready it won’t be a problem.
> 
> But I reduced my wishlist to just 4 or 5 bags, which would leave me Still under 20, now I don’t feel so pressured to part with them.
> 
> Although when I joined pf it was a nice feeling owning 9, looking for the elusive no.10
> 
> But then I bought my Hermes which I love .
> 
> But I love exotics and atm can’t afford H exotics, will in the future, so wishlist all exotics, since I joined I was gifted a bag and bought 2 more exotics as well as the H…maybe when I have my dream bag I’ll be at purse peace.
> 
> Although I intend to live for another 50 years, my bag collection in my will is left to my niece, who will treasure them all, whether I loved them or not.
> 
> Next year I’m planning a dark blue exotic tote, atm there are 2 mock crocs, 1 pink , 1 black, great for everyday and cheap enough for me not to cry when they wear out.
> 
> Plus after this save for a beautiful black exotic which I can’t afford until my kitten fur baby collection is complete, then a custom blue one..
> 
> Then, until I can afford H exotic I’ll have purse peace.
> 
> My Lulu Guinness is too big and there’s a wallet which suits it much better than the purse I bought..I’ll probably get that, the set would be lovely for my niece..
> 
> But right now I can’t let go-is that terrible ?
> 
> I sold my Dior raspberry gator on Vestiaire years ago, I’d used it a lot but it was in new condition , it barely fitted my phone and wouldn’t have fitted my purse, just a card case.
> 
> It was also the most beautiful bag I’ve owned-even my late aunt said it was a stunning bag, and she had enough to fill Harrods bag dept, which were shared between my sister, mum and niece, I was grieving too much to take anything..
> 
> My sister has Totally different taste and wouldn’t carry any of my bags.
> 
> Also right now
> 
> My mum is in advanced stages of dementia and tomorrow we are celebrating her birthday(I’m scared her last)
> 
> I’ve had a migraine type headache for over 15 weeks and been referred to neurology (my Aunt died in 2012 of a brain tumour)
> 
> I can’t cope with regret from selling or gifting bags..right now
> 
> Things won’t always be like this❤❤❤❤


Hey! I know it can be scary when you have symptoms of something a family member had. I’ve been there…recently. You may have a brain tumor, but you likely do not. Even if you do, it is scary but far from a death sentence. While your aunt died, many people survive a brain tumor. My mom was diagnosed with a cancerous Glioblastoma in her temporal lobe last spring and had to have immediate removal to survive. She did and she is still alive and well even after multiple rounds of chemo and radiation. She will be around fir a long time. And she is in her early 70’s…much older than you.

I am not going to tell you not to worry or to “relax” because you are right to be concerned. It could be serious. But I do want to tell you that it is not as dark as it seems and that things are going to be ok. To have hope and look toward a positive outcome. To not get ahead of yoursef or your situation.

Your track record of surviving bad tnes is currently 100%, so you can do this, no matter what!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Totally get this!   That was exactly the issue with my Holy Gail bag, that I sold.


I miss your Holy Grail bag too!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hey! I know it can be scary when you have symptoms of something a family member had. I’ve been there…recently. You may have a brain tumor, but you likely do not. Even if you do, it is scary but far from a death sentence. While your aunt died, many people survive a brain tumor. My mom was diagnosed with a cancerous Glioblastoma in her temporal lobe last spring and had to have immediate removal to survive. She did and she is still alive and well even after multiple rounds of chemo and radiation. She will be around fir a long time. And she is in her early 70’s…much older than you.
> 
> I am not going to tell you not to worry or to “relax” because you are right to be concerned. It could be serious. But I do want to tell you that it is not as dark as it seems and that things are going to be ok. To have hope and look toward a positive outcome. To not get ahead of yoursef or your situation.
> 
> Your track record of surviving bad tnes is currently 100%, so you can do this, no matter what!


You are so right! I've known several people, including my mom, who had brain cancer. These days they can do targeted radiation, which hits the tumor but not much else. It is very effective.


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> I don’t miss the bags. But I miss the illusion that I could be the sort of person who carried those bags. Right now, Kelly is going through that process. She doesn’t work with my daily life (see Gucci BTH)but I like the illusion she will. I’m more of a Jackie than a Grace, and I’m not yet willing to admit that


I need to paste this to my closet door lol. All I can say is, I’ve really regretted letting go of things that I thought I would never wear or fit only an imaginary lifestyle. Things change.

@cecchetti, happy birthday to your mom! good luck with the neurologist, and ITA with @BowieFan1971 ’s advice! Pls keep us posted!

I’ve eaten a lot of caramel recently but I haven’t wore as much caramel leather. Here are some older pics: DHs Evelyne sellier 33; toile B35; swift B30; barenia 35 trim II. Bc I wear a lot of dark neutrals in fall winter, the barenia fauve or swift gold act as pop neutral colors


----------



## cecchetti

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hey! I know it can be scary when you have symptoms of something a family member had. I’ve been there…recently. You may have a brain tumor, but you likely do not. Even if you do, it is scary but far from a death sentence. While your aunt died, many people survive a brain tumor. My mom was diagnosed with a cancerous Glioblastoma in her temporal lobe last spring and had to have immediate removal to survive. She did and she is still alive and well even after multiple rounds of chemo and radiation. She will be around fir a long time. And she is in her early 70’s…much older than you.
> 
> I am not going to tell you not to worry or to “relax” because you are right to be concerned. It could be serious. But I do want to tell you that it is not as dark as it seems and that things are going to be ok. To have hope and look toward a positive outcome. To not get ahead of yoursef or your situation.
> 
> Your track record of surviving bad tnes is currently 100%, so you can do this, no matter what!



Thank you SO much..

I had an operation in April only this year with another cancer risk, I’ve survived my heart stopping and been hospitalised many times in Paris with my family flown over to face the worst.

But I have a reputation for being a survivor…

I have migraine type symptoms but they don’t go away with migraine medication.

Also 3 times I’ve staggered, unable to walk, slurring my words for half a day or more.

I see flashing lights and parts of my head throbs etc.

My aunt was also a survivor and had survived lung cancer several years previously.

I don’t Feel like I have cancer, I think you Know inside, but there’s Something.

Plus all the weight I’d put on with the operation is falling off when I’d got rid of my tiny clothes after not losing it after the operation , now my clothes are too big.

I’m very tiny, even now my uk2 (us 00) jeans are loose and I’m still 6kg above my usual weight but I’ve lost about 10lb(4+ kg), before most of my clothes were bespoke.

I just want the throbbing head , nausea and staggering around to go.

Thank you SO MUCH for finding the time to write this post ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## cecchetti

880 said:


> I need to paste this to my closet door lol. All I can say is, I’ve really regretted letting go of things that I thought I would never wear or fit only an imaginary lifestyle. Things change.
> 
> @cecchetti, happy birthday to your mom! good luck with the neurologist, and ITA with @BowieFan1971 ’s advice! Pls keep us posted!
> 
> I’ve eaten a lot of caramel recently but I haven’t wore as much caramel leather. Here are some older pics: DHs Evelyne sellier 33; toile B35; swift B30; barenia 35 trim II. Bc I wear a lot of dark neutrals in fall winter, the barenia fauve or swift gold act as pop neutral colors
> View attachment 5225172
> View attachment 5225184
> View attachment 5225185
> View attachment 5225186
> View attachment 5225187
> View attachment 5225188



Lots of things

Thank you for my mums birthday wishes, we all hope she has a good day and we can all enjoy the restaurant although I don’t know what will happen before or at Xmas..

Your bottom left bag looks like my H Tsako from 1989, I heard it has several names!

And yes, although my daily bag is a navy alligator Jimmy Choo I live in and have done new-dont how I afforded it-my lifestyle doesn’t match but it matched my personality , it’s hard to describe..despite my health behind closed doors, I look incredibly young for my age-so does my dad, and without trying have garbed a reputation for being glamourous.

I’ve carried exotics since my late teens when they were gifts from an older boyfriend , now I pay, but although I don’t live the life, they are part of me, and the fake Chloe I was gifted I only use because I see her regularly, it doesn’t feel right.

I’m not a label snob, I prefer bespoke to couture but I DO have a small capsule wardrobe , not sure how my bag collection is getting so much larger so quickly!


----------



## cecchetti




----------



## cecchetti

whateve said:


> I miss your Holy Grail bag too!


Me too!
I miss the Dior I sold, but I’m a navy /indigo girl, I’d never sell one of my exotic blue bags-one not even here yet, only thanks to a nee credit card 
My heart goes out to you xx


----------



## cecchetti

JenJBS said:


> Totally get this!   That was exactly the issue with my Holy Gail bag, that I sold.


Omg I couldn’t sell my holy grail -I’m on the way but haven’t achieved it yet..
Even if I Don’t have the matching life…


----------



## cecchetti

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I actually never count my treasures... I see them, buy them, maybe alter and when I get a chance wear them or have them on display on a dressform in my room. At some point I forget about them, store them away and then some day am totally amazed what I have...  for example I found an actual fringed motorbike jacket in a suitcase which I was sure I had sold long ago...
> 
> The other day I raided my back room coat rack and listed some simple wool coats and a fur on the classifieds- hoping they will sell. Sometimes I get lucky and a regular customer is interested. She has about the same measurements and as she works as an extra in film productions she loves all kind of vintage.
> 
> Today I wore my latest addition- a slim black Italian wool coat from the 60ies- for the first time. It felt so right on me!
> 
> What´s that you are expected to wear the black fake Chloe? I mean it´s nice and was a lovely gift, but there shouldn´t be any obligation to wear it all the time. If you fancy a real one in navy and it fills a gap in your collection why shouldn´t you go for it? (Except for the reason you are saving up for a special cat and maybe shouldn´t max out the new credit card?)



Well done in selling your vintage clothes!

I’ve gifted 6/7 rtwshirts bought online during lockdown as I started as a professional ballerina and am teeny and flat chested-my shirts are few but bespoke and from and Italian Shirtmaker with double cuffs, no bust darts lol, he makes my summer linen camisoles.

As for the bag, you’re right.

A fake Chloe just isn’t me.

Several years ago I somehow saved enough for a navy alligator Jimmy Choo, despite the cost plus my other bags I’ve used it almost exclusively for years and it’s in every photo, it’s become part of me.

I couldn’t replace an alligator now unless very vintage and keep my kitten savings, but the Choo is going strong.

I have slipped and ordered a Prussia Blue ostrich bag, but that was far less, unlike the Hermes indigo ostrich Kelly I covet, but even if I had it would spend it on jewellery rather than a bag-I have my box leather 1989 Tsako.

I’ve put away the “Chloe” and will be carrying my genuine ltd edition crocodile Miu Miu to my mums birthday-my dads leaving home present, also much worn.xxxx❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️posdibly even my 22 year old bought brand new Jitrois noisette mini bag when I moved to Paris-carried for well over a decade..


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cecchetti said:


> Well done in selling your vintage clothes!
> 
> I’ve gifted 6/7 rtwshirts bought online during lockdown as I started as a professional ballerina and am teeny and flat chested-my shirts are few but bespoke and from and Italian Shirtmaker with double cuffs, no bust darts lol, he makes my summer linen camisoles.
> 
> As for the bag, you’re right.
> 
> A fake Chloe just isn’t me.
> 
> Several years ago I somehow saved enough for a navy alligator Jimmy Choo, despite the cost plus my other bags I’ve used it almost exclusively for years and it’s in every photo, it’s become part of me.
> 
> I couldn’t replace an alligator now unless very vintage and keep my kitten savings, but the Choo is going strong.
> 
> I have slipped and ordered a Prussia Blue ostrich bag, but that was far less, unlike the Hermes indigo ostrich Kelly I covet, but even if I had it would spend it on jewellery rather than a bag-I have my box leather 1989 Tsako.
> 
> I’ve put away the “Chloe” and will be carrying my genuine ltd edition crocodile Miu Miu to my mums birthday-my dads leaving home present, also much worn.xxxx❤❤❤❤❤❤posdibly even my 22 year old bought brand new Jitrois noisette mini bag when I moved to Paris-carried for well over a decade..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225232
> View attachment 5225233



They are beautiful! Wear them in good health and enjoy them!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caramel colored bags are my favorite, and so I had to stop by and post a picture of one of my caramel bags for this month's challenge -- my Ferragamo Joanne flap bag (Yikes, not sure why the picture turned out so huge.  My apologies.)  
I have not been able to keep up with the thread or the monthly challenges for a while now.  I simply have not been rotating or carrying my bags as much as I would like this year, although they are getting more wears than they did last year during lockdowns.   The slower pace of social outings, increased family care-giving, and some unexpected pain issues that cropped up earlier in the summer from a pulled muscle, have all added to the general slow down in bag usage this summer.

I don't really keep up with bag stats, but I rehomed a couple of contemporary bags including finally my MJ natasha.  But that's not saying much because I really got into vintage perfumes (research and purchase), and have added quite a bit to my perfume collection.  No regrets though, since it was quite interesting and diverting.  However, all that dabbling in vintage had me start to explore older, discontinued bag styles and vintage bags.  Luckily, I pulled myself back before going down that road, which was the right decision since I really do not have any space left in my closet and do not need to be going down any more purchasing rabbit holes.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cecchetti said:


> This month I’ve
> 
> Bought 3 bags, 1SLG(plus bought 1 bag for niece, 2 for sister)
> 
> Gifted 1SLG, donated 1SLG, gifted 6 shirts that don’t fit me(too big!)
> 
> Not sure that counts
> 
> I also regret selling my Dior raspberry gator
> 
> When I discovered my Miu Miu was ltd edt, my dad suggested I sold it.
> I just am Not ready to part with any of my bags, even if I’m not going to use them.
> 
> They’re all in dust bags stuffed with tissue, so when I’m ready it won’t be a problem.
> 
> But I reduced my wishlist to just 4 or 5 bags, which would leave me Still under 20, now I don’t feel so pressured to part with them.
> 
> Although when I joined pf it was a nice feeling owning 9, looking for the elusive no.10
> 
> But then I bought my Hermes which I love .
> 
> But I love exotics and atm can’t afford H exotics, will in the future, so wishlist all exotics, since I joined I was gifted a bag and bought 2 more exotics as well as the H…maybe when I have my dream bag I’ll be at purse peace.
> 
> Although I intend to live for another 50 years, my bag collection in my will is left to my niece, who will treasure them all, whether I loved them or not.
> 
> Next year I’m planning a dark blue exotic tote, atm there are 2 mock crocs, 1 pink , 1 black, great for everyday and cheap enough for me not to cry when they wear out.
> 
> Plus after this save for a beautiful black exotic which I can’t afford until my kitten fur baby collection is complete, then a custom blue one..
> 
> Then, until I can afford H exotic I’ll have purse peace.
> 
> My Lulu Guinness is too big and there’s a wallet which suits it much better than the purse I bought..I’ll probably get that, the set would be lovely for my niece..
> 
> But right now I can’t let go-is that terrible ?
> 
> I sold my Dior raspberry gator on Vestiaire years ago, I’d used it a lot but it was in new condition , it barely fitted my phone and wouldn’t have fitted my purse, just a card case.
> 
> It was also the most beautiful bag I’ve owned-even my late aunt said it was a stunning bag, and she had enough to fill Harrods bag dept, which were shared between my sister, mum and niece, I was grieving too much to take anything..
> 
> My sister has Totally different taste and wouldn’t carry any of my bags.
> 
> Also right now
> 
> My mum is in advanced stages of dementia and tomorrow we are celebrating her birthday(I’m scared her last)
> 
> I’ve had a migraine type headache for over 15 weeks and been referred to neurology (my Aunt died in 2012 of a brain tumour)
> 
> I can’t cope with regret from selling or gifting bags..right now
> 
> Things won’t always be like this❤❤❤❤



Happy Birthday to your Mum! I hope it will be a good day for the whole family. Enjoy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5225283
> 
> 
> Caramel colored bags are my favorite, and so I had to stop by and post a picture of one of my caramel bags for this month's challenge -- my Ferragamo Joanne flap bag (Yikes, not sure why the picture turned out so huge.  My apologies.)  I have not been able to keep up with the thread or the monthly challenges for a while now.  I simply have not been rotating or carrying my bags as much as I would like this year, although they are getting more wears than they did last year during lockdowns.   The slower pace of social outings, increased family care-giving, and some unexpected pain issues that cropped up earlier in the summer from a pulled muscle, have all added to the general slow down in bag usage this summer.
> 
> I don't really keep up with bag stats, but I rehomed a couple of contemporary bags including finally my MJ natasha.  But that's not saying much because I really got into vintage perfumes (research and purchase), and have added quite a bit to my perfume collection.  No regrets though, since it was quite interesting and diverting.  However, all that dabbling in vintage had me start to explore older, discontinued bag styles and vintage bags.  Luckily, I pulled myself back before going down that road, which was the right decision since I really do not have any space left in my closet and do not need to be going down any more purchasing rabbit holes.


...the joy of new rabbit holes... I so feel how you were feeling when delving into vintage bags...
I started my Christmas shopping the other week and fell headfast into the rabbit hole of older Diesel mens´watches. My spouse loves them since I bought him a very masculine and chunky model for his birthday that perfectly suits him. Now I´m hunting for the perfect Christmas present for him and only 5 minutes ago bought another model on ebay for my son´s Christmas present...


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5225283
> 
> 
> Caramel colored bags are my favorite, and so I had to stop by and post a picture of one of my caramel bags for this month's challenge -- my Ferragamo Joanne flap bag (Yikes, not sure why the picture turned out so huge.  My apologies.)  I have not been able to keep up with the thread or the monthly challenges for a while now.  I simply have not been rotating or carrying my bags as much as I would like this year, although they are getting more wears than they did last year during lockdowns.   The slower pace of social outings, increased family care-giving, and some unexpected pain issues that cropped up earlier in the summer from a pulled muscle, have all added to the general slow down in bag usage this summer.
> 
> I don't really keep up with bag stats, but I rehomed a couple of contemporary bags including finally my MJ natasha.  But that's not saying much because I really got into vintage perfumes (research and purchase), and have added quite a bit to my perfume collection.  No regrets though, since it was quite interesting and diverting.  However, all that dabbling in vintage had me start to explore older, discontinued bag styles and vintage bags.  Luckily, I pulled myself back before going down that road, which was the right decision since I really do not have any space left in my closet and do not need to be going down any more purchasing rabbit holes.


Gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...the joy of new rabbit holes... I so feel how you were feeling when delving into vintage bags...
> I started my Christmas shopping the other week and fell headfast into the rabbit hole of older Diesel mens´watches. My spouse loves them since I bought him a very masculine and chunky model for his birthday that perfectly suits him. Now I´m hunting for the perfect Christmas present for him and only 5 minutes ago bought another model on ebay for my son´s Christmas present...


Yes, new rabbit holes are fun!   And help take your mind off things too.  I saw some really interesting vintage bags and was quite tempted... there was a dark purple Prada one (not saffiano), with a small purple leather rose attached.  So unusual.  I thought of JenJBS when I saw that bag.  I held back and it was gone when I looked for it again.
Sounds like you found some nice Christmas gifts.  I love watches but that's a rabbit hole I haven't explored yet...



BowieFan1971 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## cecchetti

cowgirlsboots said:


> They are beautiful! Wear them in good health and enjoy them!


Thank you


----------



## cecchetti

cowgirlsboots said:


> Happy Birthday to your Mum! I hope it will be a good day for the whole family. Enjoy!


Thank you, just nerve wracking as her dementia is worsening and I’m scared it could be her last.

She was in hospital fir 5 weeks(I got her out), where she nearly starved to death, she ate, drank nothing and took no medication 

I gave her presents when she came out as she looked nearly dead

So now I have another bag of presents

But I can’t think about Xmas….xxxxx


----------



## cecchetti

BowieFan1971 said:


> @Sunshine mama Seeing yours makes me wish I had not sold my DE 30….


Oh you poor thing
I miss my Dior raspberry gator,small but I could have used it for Xmas party when I don’t carry purse, phone, just keys and lippy, this year it’ll be my Jitrois but I used that for over 10 years, maybe 15, every day, gator perfect but bag a bit misshapen.

Don’t sell any more!xxx

If you miss it too much buy another, I couldn’t afford another Dior gator, but I’m buying a nice ostrich bag atm, just waiting for delivery, complimentary monogram for the 3-4 week delay.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cecchetti said:


> Thank you, just nerve wracking as her dementia is worsening and I’m scared it could be her last.
> 
> She was in hospital fir 5 weeks(I got her out), where she nearly starved to death, she ate, drank nothing and took no medication
> 
> I gave her presents when she came out as she looked nearly dead
> 
> So now I have another bag of presents
> 
> But I can’t think about Xmas….xxxxx


Make the birthday party Christmas and every day that comes, too. Dementia must be awful and you never know how fast it goes worse. Enjoy every day with your Mum, every little sparkle of recognition. Sendig a big hug xx


----------



## americandreaming

880 said:


> Do please post your coats ans other vintage goodies on a vintage clothing thread started by @Yoshi1296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share your Vintage/Pre-Loved Designer wardrobe pieces here!
> 
> 
> Hi All,  I wanted to start this thread to share vintage designer wardrobe pieces, I have found quite a few pieces and am still hunting for more but I wanted this thread to be a place where we shared our cool vintage and thrifted finds. Please share whatever you like, looking forward to seeing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure that @Yoshi1296 wouls love to see your handiwork and your gorgeous garments!
> ive posted some older RTW there too
> 
> BTW, I’ve also gone through this phase; how did you put it. . .” [vintage] coats that did not fit properly (from my learning your proper size phase)



Thanks!  Will check that out. 



cecchetti said:


> You don’t know how lucky you are!❤❤
> 
> I love my leather bikers, but in the U.K. I actually spend half th3 year in a sand curly shearling coat that somehow always looks brand new and attracts a lot of compliments but this winter will be on its 5th winter!
> 
> At first the compliments are fun but I’m XXS and the coat is S-I wear it with a black shearling cloches and a cream alpaca pashmina and black leather boots and gloves(just bought new gloves)…
> But by th3 end of winter I’m itching to get into my leather jackets then eventually just linen camisoles!
> 
> I’m actually almost out of summer tops it’s so hot in the building where I live with my herd of cats, next year lll have to stock up..
> 
> The only advantage of having a unique coat is that nobody has ever had the same coat-it’s from a super limited edition, and really warm, I don’t need knitwear underneath, just a shirt..
> 
> When it wears out I don’t know where I’ll replace it from, but my bag is my only way of personalising myself!x


I'm in the UK and petite 8 and can almost never find anything in my size (shoes too) so maybe we could share notes!  Lol.  

As I've said on this thread, I've been in the very slow but steady process of curating my wardrobe this year so have been able to find a few nice coats that actually fit me and I'm feeling good and confident when I step out in style nowadays as before this year I barely cared and just wore whatever was comfortable 

I'm also putting together a staple shoe wish list that I will slowly buy once I've run all my current shoes into the ground. Also hard to find shoes that tick my boxes with my tiny feet.


----------



## americandreaming

More bags said:


> *October Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> 
> *It’s October and Halloween* - wear your black bags and orange bags at least twice this month. Courtesy of @Jereni
> *October is National Caramel Month* - wear your caramel colored bags twice this month and/or eat some caramel to celebrate. Courtesy of @baghabitz34
> *Most complimented bag* - share and wear the bag in your collection which brings out the most compliments.
> *Non purse challenge:* saying no - review your commitments, ask yourself what is essential, know what brings you energy, pause when you’re asked to take on something extra and say “I’ll think about it.”


Won't be able to do the purse challenges plus my stats this and next month are TERRIBLE lol but the non purse challenge is definitely how I'm going about the rest of the year and hopefully sustaining into 2022 and onwards!


----------



## cecchetti

cowgirlsboots said:


> Make the birthday party Christmas and every day that comes, too. Dementia must be awful and you never know how fast it goes worse. Enjoy every day with your Mum, every little sparkle of recognition. Sendig a big hug xx


Thank you so much!

She was Nothing like this before hospital, but my dad thought she’d had a stroke-which she hadn’t. 
But then my quiet mum started being aggressive towards staff and patients and starving.

If I hadn’t got her out before the August bank holiday , she wouldn’t have survived the weekend.

It’s only 1.50am here in U.K., but I can’t sleep and already just had breakfast (golden syrup porridge, soya milk and prunes-I should be twice my sz lol!)

I sang Titanic to her the other week, she loved it so much I made her cry!
That wasn’t the intention 

Also I’m knocking back migraine tablets

I hope we all get through today, my sister is picking me up at 11.15, I think I’ll take the Miu Miu, if id kept my Dior it would have been that.
Even when a pin came out they mended it in Paris and didn’t charge.
Why did I sell it?

Luckily my Choo looks too worn for Vestiaire, although if I gave the retail price they’d take it, I don’t think I could spend that on a bag again, but it’s worth it for the love it’s having!xx


----------



## cecchetti

americandreaming said:


> Thanks!  Will check that out.
> 
> 
> I'm in the UK and petite 8 and can almost never find anything in my size (shoes too) so maybe we could share notes!  Lol.
> 
> As I've said on this thread, I've been in the very slow but steady process of curating my wardrobe this year so have been able to find a few nice coats that actually fit me and I'm feeling good and confident when I step out in style nowadays as before this year I barely cared and just wore whatever was comfortable
> 
> I'm also putting together a staple shoe wish list that I will slowly buy once I've run all my current shoes into the ground. Also hard to find shoes that tick my boxes with my tiny feet.


Yes, tiny feet for me too!

My coat is a curly shearling that will ne on it’s 5th winter this year-although we were under lockdown and I had covid last year
Most of my coats are bikers!

The coat is sz S but I disappear into it like a giant curly sheep!
It always attracts compliments but it’s much too nag anf very heavy, when eventually it wears out I’ll replace it with a much lighter version…with a hood!x


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cecchetti said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> She was Nothing like this before hospital, but my dad thought she’d had a stroke-which she hadn’t.
> But then my quiet mum started being aggressive towards staff and patients and starving.
> 
> If I hadn’t got her out before the August bank holiday , she wouldn’t have survived the weekend.
> 
> It’s only 1.50am here in U.K., but I can’t sleep and already just had breakfast (golden syrup porridge, soya milk and prunes-I should be twice my sz lol!)
> 
> I sang Titanic to her the other week, she loved it so much I made her cry!
> That wasn’t the intention
> 
> Also I’m knocking back migraine tablets
> 
> I hope we all get through today, my sister is picking me up at 11.15, I think I’ll take the Miu Miu, if id kept my Dior it would have been that.
> Even when a pin came out they mended it in Paris and didn’t charge.
> Why did I sell it?
> 
> Luckily my Choo looks too worn for Vestiaire, although if I gave the retail price they’d take it, I don’t think I could spend that on a bag again, but it’s worth it for the love it’s having!xx



I feel for you! 2:58 am here in Germany. I´m a night owl and snacking licorice... and definetely are more than twice your size! 

I think this day will be a good one once you put being scared aside and see it as the opportunity to have some prescious moments of closeness and happiness with your Mum, to celebrate every moment. Please try to be happy in the good moments.

I strongly believe your Mum´s tears when you were singing to her were happy tears!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cecchetti said:


> Luckily my Choo looks too worn for Vestiaire


Haha, nothing is too worn for Vestiaire! But the prize has to be low...  I perfectly know, because I usually buy the rather worn and therefore cheap bags...

Don´t even consider selling your Choo. You love it!


----------



## cecchetti

cowgirlsboots said:


> I feel for you! 2:58 am here in Germany. I´m a night owl and snacking licorice... and definetely are more than twice your size!
> 
> I think this day will be a good one once you put being scared aside and see it as the opportunity to have some prescious moments of closeness and happiness with your Mum, to celebrate every moment. Please try to be happy in the good moments.
> 
> I strongly believe your Mum´s tears when you were singing to her were happy tears!



Luckily there Were happy tears, my dad said she loved it

Licorice is better than golden syrup porridge!

My head is hurting so I’m going to rest as everything is blurring❤️


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cecchetti said:


> Luckily there Were happy tears, my dad said she loved it
> 
> Licorice is better than golden syrup porridge!
> 
> My head is hurting so I’m going to rest as everything is blurring❤


Sleep well! Make it a good day! xx


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Vintage Leather said:


> most of the bags I’ve sold, I don’t remember. There are three that I think of with … not regret, per se, but nostalgia.
> 
> 90s era nylon Lady Dior
> 70s Gucci Bamboo Top Handle
> Harveys Colorblock WoC
> 
> I sold them for a good reason. They don’t actually fit my lifestyle. The LadyD shoulder drop was not enough, and the rigid shape hindered me from using it with things that should have fit.  TheGucci was too rigid for a crossbody or strapped bag, but didn’t have enough of a drop for my arm and a coat.  And WoCs just don’t fit my lifestyle.
> 
> I don’t miss the bags. But I miss the illusion that I could be the sort of person who carried those bags.  Right now, Kelly is going through that process. She doesn’t work with my daily life (see Gucci BTH)but I like the illusion she will. I’m more of a Jackie than a Grace, and I’m not yet willing to admit that



That's a process of thoughtful insight, and I admire your wrestling with it because I wrestle with it, too.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I miss your Holy Grail bag too!



Here's an old pic for us to enjoy.


----------



## cecchetti

Thank you all for your lovely messages, I truly appreciate it.

My special pf friends but more than that

I might be tired tonight, but I’ll let you know how it went

Miu Miu is coming with me(real not fake lol!)


----------



## cecchetti

Claudia Herzog said:


> That's a process of thoughtful insight, and I admire your wrestling with it because I wrestle with it, too.



Funny, sorry I missed the original quote, I love the structured bags, I have a big poster of Grace in a champagne glass that I’ve had since my mid 20’s on my wall.

I don’t have the Prince, but maybe I’m a Grace rather than a Jackie-slouchy bags don’t work for me!xxx


----------



## cecchetti

Caramel month?
I have had her several years, she’s not in such good condition as my 22 year old Jitrois -I lived on rue St Honore when I first moved to Paris…


----------



## cecchetti

Really should carry my Ted Baker-winter white Epi style leather with orange trim, that’s all the orange I have, maybe I’ll take her!


----------



## cecchetti

Orange challenge wins!

Ted Baker because she fits everything , with orange trim
With Alice Temperley canvas tote filled with birthday presents for mum!❤️


----------



## Jereni

Vintage Leather said:


> most of the bags I’ve sold, I don’t remember. There are three that I think of with … not regret, per se, but nostalgia.
> 
> 90s era nylon Lady Dior
> 70s Gucci Bamboo Top Handle
> Harveys Colorblock WoC
> 
> I sold them for a good reason. They don’t actually fit my lifestyle. The LadyD shoulder drop was not enough, and the rigid shape hindered me from using it with things that should have fit.  TheGucci was too rigid for a crossbody or strapped bag, but didn’t have enough of a drop for my arm and a coat.  And WoCs just don’t fit my lifestyle.
> 
> I don’t miss the bags. But I miss the illusion that I could be the sort of person who carried those bags.  Right now, Kelly is going through that process. She doesn’t work with my daily life (see Gucci BTH)but I like the illusion she will. I’m more of a Jackie than a Grace, and I’m not yet willing to admit that



This is so true for me too. I think most of the bags I’ve sold, it was a good choice because I hardly can think of all of them.

One that I’ve come close to regretting is a periwinkle/cornflower blue mini Fendi peekaboo. It was a gorgeous color but the mini peekaboo ended up being too much of a struggle. What I regret is not so much selling it as not buying the medium size (which they had at the time).

The only bag that I still regret hard is a Chanel WOC from a few years ago. It was a wonderful vintage-esque style that a fellow tPF-er helped me hunt down from Australia. I wore it a handful of times and then for some stupid reason decided to sell it to fund something else so I took it to a designer consignment shop. I regretted it immediately, called them the next day, and it had already sold.

Cue the #firstworld grief and sadness, although I try to tell myself that it clearly just wasn’t meant to be mine lol.




880 said:


> I’ve eaten a lot of caramel recently but I haven’t wore as much caramel leather.



Hahahaha you inspire me. That is all.




JenJBS said:


> Here's an old pic for us to enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 5225459



I was going fo ask which bag it was, thank you for sharing!!! It’s gorgeous.


----------



## dcooney4

cecchetti said:


> Thank you all for your lovely messages, I truly appreciate it.
> 
> My special pf friends but more than that
> 
> I might be tired tonight, but I’ll let you know how it went
> 
> Miu Miu is coming with me(real not fake lol!)


I hope you have a wonderful time with her.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag is gorgeous and in good shape, though. ( Photos taken after serious stuffing with paper.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218362
> View attachment 5218363
> View attachment 5218364
> View attachment 5218366
> View attachment 5218365
> 
> 
> She is the huge tote version of the Dior Jeanne bag. I totally adore the colour.
> 
> Still I'm sitting here feeling a bit deflated. Why on earth did they have to throw my prescious Birthday present to myself into a box so carelessly as If it was nothing? I'd have appreciated a bit of an effort...



Beautiful bag, so sorry those idiots are so thoughtless. Thank goodness *you*'re rescuing it from them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm shopping my closet these days with these challenges. I haven't used this bag for a year I think.   A small Sofia in the morning sun.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Here's an old pic for us to enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 5225459


I'm really enjoying this picture!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yikes, not sure why the picture turned out so huge.  My apologies.


Lovely bag! And I LOVE big pictures,  so thank you.


----------



## BowieFan1971

americandreaming said:


> Thanks!  Will check that out.
> 
> 
> I'm in the UK and petite 8 and can almost never find anything in my size (shoes too) so maybe we could share notes!  Lol.
> 
> As I've said on this thread, I've been in the very slow but steady process of curating my wardrobe this year so have been able to find a few nice coats that actually fit me and I'm feeling good and confident when I step out in style nowadays as before this year I barely cared and just wore whatever was comfortable
> 
> I'm also putting together a staple shoe wish list that I will slowly buy once I've run all my current shoes into the ground. Also hard to find shoes that tick my boxes with my tiny feet.


The unpleasant side effect of losing weight (5 lbs) beyond my goal weight (still trying to figure out maintenance eating) is that the wardrobe I put together and love is starting to not fit! My DH says ”Just buy new clothes.” but I don’t WANT new clothes! I have clothes I like! Ones I found secondhand and cannot easily replace or not at the same price. *sigh*


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I was going fo ask which bag it was, thank you for sharing!!! It’s gorgeous.


You're very welcome. Love it, but it doesn't fit my life, or needs. Really heavy for it's size as well. 




Sunshine mama said:


> I'm really enjoying this picture!!!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> The unpleasant side effect of losing weight (5 lbs) beyond my goal weight (still trying to figure out maintenance eating) is that the wardrobe I put together and love is starting to not fit! My DH says ”Just buy new clothes.” but I don’t WANT new clothes! I have clothes I like! Ones I found secondhand and cannot easily replace or not at the same price. *sigh*


Once you have stabilized take them to a Tailor.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> The unpleasant side effect of losing weight (5 lbs) beyond my goal weight (still trying to figure out maintenance eating) is that the wardrobe I put together and love is starting to not fit! My DH says ”Just buy new clothes.” but I don’t WANT new clothes! I have clothes I like! Ones I found secondhand and cannot easily replace or not at the same price. *sigh*


Hmmmm. 
I still think it's a good problem!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely bag! And I LOVE big pictures,  so thank you.


Thank you, yes, one can see more details in a large picture, so I like them too. 

I have been admiring your recently posted vintage Papillon with the caramel straps (and your lovely Ferragamo Sofia, also discontinued I believe?)   What are your thoughts about this bag from a functional/practical standpoint?  Is it easy to get in and out of?  I love bags with interesting shapes.


----------



## 880

Sunshine mama said:


> Hmmmm.
> I still think it's a good problem!


+1, congrats!
@BowieFan1971, I get everything tailored or tweaked but not at my lowest weight. (I’ve even had favorite t shirts hemmed and tapered) But I wait until  I kind of stabilize (as per @dcooney4

there is nothing worse than tailoring something to your lowest weight which fits for 15 minutes, and then looking at it forlornly bc you cannot get into it after you’ve had a meal

ive bought designer RTW since 1990s (starting very slowly piece by piece), and I keep and wear them in rotation for many years. If I truly love something and cannot fit into it, I consult with a tailor to make it work (for example, my pucci deadstock suit)


----------



## Claudia Herzog

BowieFan1971 said:


> The unpleasant side effect of losing weight (5 lbs) beyond my goal weight (still trying to figure out maintenance eating) is that the wardrobe I put together and love is starting to not fit! My DH says ”Just buy new clothes.” but I don’t WANT new clothes! I have clothes I like! Ones I found secondhand and cannot easily replace or not at the same price. *sigh*



Having lost about 110 pounds, one thing I've learned, at least for me, is that clothing comes and clothing goes.  I shop at thrift stores as a hobby, and I feel confident I'll be able to find clothes I love in the secondhand shops even if they're not the exact clothes I love right now.  I hope you will be able to come to some kind of similar peace with letting go of the clothes that don't fit the size your body is right now.  You deserve to clothe your body in its current shape and size.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> +1, congrats!
> @BowieFan1971, I get everything tailored or tweaked but not at my lowest weight. (I’ve even had favorite t shirts hemmed and tapered) But I wait until  I kind of stabilize (as per @dcooney4


If you get the right shape of tee, it can be very flattering. For me, the best shape are those that are big at the top and taper down to the hem. They give me the illusion of a tiny waist. I can alter things easily for myself if I want to, but often I'm too lazy. Sometimes things will sit in the sewing pile until they are out of season. The same with the ironing pile!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you, yes, one can see more details in a large picture, so I like them too.
> 
> I have been admiring your recently posted vintage Papillon with the caramel straps (and your lovely Ferragamo Sofia, also discontinued I believe?)   What are your thoughts about this bag from a functional/practical standpoint?  Is it easy to get in and out of?  I love bags with interesting shapes.


I'm assuming you are referring to my Sofia. In that case, it depends on one's needs.
I bought it for its design and leather.  But for me, it's a little too heavy.  I can only use it as a top handle bag now due to my shoulder issues.
Getting in and out of the bag is a little tricky because I have to get the opening hardware matched well in order to close the bag. 
Other than that,  I love the material, the unique design, the leather lining,  the back pocket, and the hardy hardware.


----------



## ElainePG

mariliz11 said:


> 1st October challenge, caramel-ish Valentino crossbody bag - a summer purchase with a perfect fall color
> View attachment 5212998


Love this! Rockstud will never, ever go out of style.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> Does a salted caramel macaron count?
> 
> View attachment 5213574


Of course! Yummy!

What about salted caramel ice cream, while we're at it? We could have a party!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, no honeymoon in Italy this year or buying any bags, because while I will be shopping only from my closet, it will be a new closet….
> Just went under contract today on a home we both love with room for both of us working from home, my son if he chooses not to re-enlist and a foster or adopted child. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214166


Congratulations, dear. That is such great news! 

Aaaaaand… you can always honeymoon in your new house…


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm assuming you are referring to my Sofia. In that case, it depends on one's needs.
> I bought it for its design and leather.  But for me, it's a little too heavy.  I can only use it as a top handle bag now due to my shoulder issues.
> Getting in and out of the bag is a little tricky because I have to get the opening hardware matched well in order to close the bag.
> Other than that,  I love the material, the unique design, the leather lining,  the back pocket, and the hardy hardware.


Thank you, this is very helpful.  And yes, I was curious about the Sofia, but would be interested to hear about the Papillon as well.  The leather on the Sofia looks lovely but I'm starting to move away from heavy bags so that is an important consideration for me.


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> Thank you, just nerve wracking as her dementia is worsening and I’m scared it could be her last.
> 
> She was in hospital fir 5 weeks(I got her out), where she nearly starved to death, she ate, drank nothing and took no medication
> 
> I gave her presents when she came out as she looked nearly dead
> 
> So now I have another bag of presents
> 
> But I can’t think about Xmas….xxxxx



She liked her presents, but we never made it to the restaurant.

My dad will try to take her today, and we’ll try a family meal again next Sunday.
When she went upstairs we just talked about care homes as my Dad has given up his job, hobbies, everything to look after his wife of 57 years-they met at 14 and 16..
It’s not an easy decision , especially as they’re the risk she’ll starve herself, my dad said already even at home she’s not eating.

Every time I see her she looks worse-my dad thinks she’ll make it to Xmas but I’m not so sure-by his own words, he’s an optimist , I’m a realist..

On the plus side she her favourite present was the red top I bought her-she almost cried when we helped her open it.

The whole thing is just not real..

Today (Monday) I’m seeing my 21 year old friend.
My head is exploding , I’m not sure which bag I’ll use.

Atm there are about 5 on my wishlist , which isn’t bad for me, but 2 are cheap enough that I could just buy them online out of stress now-I’d rather have the fun of buying them when I’m ready..

2 purses as well..

But I’ll need my kitten next year, I need to slow down shopping, the cats eat professional food from Germany and cost a lot too, but we’re all here on the bed and I couldn’t be without them..

I’m dressed in case I’m awake all night and drop off before I’m supposed to go out, ideally I’d change my shirt and jeans again before I go out.

Sunday drained me, mum talked gibberish the whole time and hardly ate anything , but I need to be there for her, I only have my parents and my sister (plus my brother in law and nephew who I never see), and my beloved niece…

Sorry , maybe I should delete all this , it’s purse forum not problem corner, but all your support is overwhelmingly helpful in this rubbish time.

I don’t know whether to press post reply or just cancel the post..

I’ll post, but then only write about bags xxxxxx


----------



## cecchetti

ElainePG said:


> Of course! Yummy!
> 
> What about salted caramel ice cream, while we're at it? We could have a party!



Yummy!

3 scoops for me please with fudge sauce!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> The unpleasant side effect of losing weight (5 lbs) beyond my goal weight (still trying to figure out maintenance eating) is that the wardrobe I put together and love is starting to not fit! My DH says ”Just buy new clothes.” but I don’t WANT new clothes! I have clothes I like! Ones I found secondhand and cannot easily replace or not at the same price. *sigh*


Oh I forgot to mention that clothes that are slightly too big look better than tight clothes imo.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you, this is very helpful.  And yes, I was curious about the Sofia, but would be interested to hear about the Papillon as well.  The leather on the Sofia looks lovely but I'm starting to move away from heavy bags so that is an important consideration for me.


I should have listened to myself when I first got it,  but my emotion took over and I kept the bag, haha. That was years ago when I was years younger,  and oh how the time changes the body! Now, I will not buy heavy bags.


----------



## americandreaming

Nooooo, I failed one of my exams I don't deserve the new leather boots or _super_ expensive loafers I ordered yesterday or the handful of new bags on order


----------



## dcooney4

A little bit caramel like. Very light and lovely leather.


----------



## dcooney4

americandreaming said:


> Nooooo, I failed one of my exams I don't deserve the new leather boots or _super_ expensive loafers I ordered yesterday or the handful of new bags on order


So sorry to hear that. Can you take them again soon?


----------



## americandreaming

dcooney4 said:


> So sorry to hear that. Can you take them again soon?


Thank you, feel so deflated as I misread the results at first and thought I'd passed all three  .  I should get one retake of it in the week of the new year.  Just worried as my school/work plate until then is already beyond full but can only study hard and cross my fingers!!!  At least I passed the other two!  Scraped the passes but better than having to retake!


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> Nooooo, I failed one of my exams I don't deserve the new leather boots or _super_ expensive loafers I ordered yesterday or the handful of new bags on order


Well, sorry to hear that!
Giving you virtual hugs.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I forgot to mention that clothes that are slightly too big look better than tight clothes imo.


This is getting into baggy territory….they actually make me look bigger territory. I guess I’ll decide what to do when my weight stabilizes. That’s why bags are so great…and accessories in general…they ALWAYS fit!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

americandreaming said:


> Thank you, feel so deflated as I misread the results at first and thought I'd passed all three  .  I should get one retake of it in the week of the new year.  Just worried as my school/work plate until then is already beyond full but can only study hard and cross my fingers!!!  At least I passed the other two!  Scraped the passes but better than having to retake!


Sorry to hear about that one exam. You will pass it this time. You know what to expect!


----------



## BowieFan1971

My caramel-est of all…


----------



## cecchetti

BowieFan1971 said:


> My caramel-est of all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226661


Beautiful!
It’s the Bolide isn’t it?

My only H is my navy Tsako atm

My dream is an indigo exotic mini Kelly

I’ve seen a real crocodile navy blue Birkin copy

I prefer Kelly but beggars can’t be choosers and it’s a good copy.

It would be a good bag for me to end the year with-I’d probably use it all the time!

I’ve given up shopping my bag collection this year, my mum is so ill , I don’t think she’ll make Xmas, and I’ve had a severe migraine for nearly 16 weeks and referred to a neurologist .

So a new bag would be good as my sister doesn’t like me and my dad is too occupied with my mum, so this year I probably won’t get any Christmas presents except from close


----------



## BowieFan1971

My mom collected handmade cowboy boots for a while in the mid- to late-80’s. This was the only pair she kept because they were her faves. She found them and gave them to me recently. She had conditioned them with this stuff that became white and hardened, crusted up in the snake. I had them professionally cleaned and the snake skin resealed. Wanted to share…the ultimate closet shopping. These were $400+ boots 35 years ago. I can only imagine what they would cost now.

And yes, I am wearing them with the Bolide…doin’ it my way!


----------



## cecchetti

Sunshine mama said:


> Hmmmm.
> I still think it's a good problem!


I have the same problem, but my weight loss isn’t from dieting, I haven’t been well for about 16 weeks, I’m still eating although not sleeping and it’s fallen off me, my rings don’t fit or my bespoke clothes


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> My mom collected handmade cowboy boots for a while in the mid- to late-80’s. This was the only pair she kept because they were her faves. She found them and gave them to me recently. She had conditioned them with this stuff that became white and hardened, crusted up in the snake. I had them professionally cleaned and the snake skin resealed. Wanted to share…the ultimate closet shopping. These were $400+ boots 35 years ago. I can only imagine what they would cost now.
> 
> And yes, I am wearing them with the Bolide…doin’ it my way!
> 
> View attachment 5226698
> View attachment 5226699


You look FANTASTIC!!! Love the boots, and it's good to know that a dried up snakeskin can be restored! Do you know what they did to it?


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> My mom collected handmade cowboy boots for a while in the mid- to late-80’s. This was the only pair she kept because they were her faves. She found them and gave them to me recently. She had conditioned them with this stuff that became white and hardened, crusted up in the snake. I had them professionally cleaned and the snake skin resealed. Wanted to share…the ultimate closet shopping. These were $400+ boots 35 years ago. I can only imagine what they would cost now.
> 
> And yes, I am wearing them with the Bolide…doin’ it my way!
> 
> View attachment 5226698
> View attachment 5226699


Love the boots! And cowboy style always comes back in fashion!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cecchetti said:


> I have the same problem, but my weight loss isn’t from dieting, I haven’t been well for about 16 weeks, I’m still eating although not sleeping and it’s fallen off me, my rings don’t fit or my bespoke clothes


I haven't read all the posts,  so I don't know why you are not feeling well, but I hope you get well soon!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> You look FANTASTIC!!! Love the boots, and it's good to know that a dried up snakeskin can be restored! Do you know what they did to it?


Thank you! I don’t know what they did to clean the snake without damaging it, but I do know they sealed it after. It was Santana Leather, the same people who worked on the Kelly.


----------



## BowieFan1971

@mariliz11 In style, out of style…I am feeling close to my mom wearing these boots. That’s what matters to me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> My caramel-est of all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226661


Such a lovely bag! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> My mom collected handmade cowboy boots for a while in the mid- to late-80’s. This was the only pair she kept because they were her faves. She found them and gave them to me recently. She had conditioned them with this stuff that became white and hardened, crusted up in the snake. I had them professionally cleaned and the snake skin resealed. Wanted to share…the ultimate closet shopping. These were $400+ boots 35 years ago. I can only imagine what they would cost now.
> 
> And yes, I am wearing them with the Bolide…doin’ it my way!
> 
> View attachment 5226698
> View attachment 5226699


Fantastic boots - I'm so glad you were able to get them reconditioned! 
(totally goes with the Bolide too!)


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> I couldn't resist the coral Nikki by Rebecca Minkoff...
> 
> Plan to re-home a couple bags to my cousins this month. Halloween Treats!
> 
> View attachment 5217181


This is gorgeous! Love the look of the leather.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Carried my Lady Dior twice this week - I do like this bag!
> View attachment 5217738


Oooooh… elegant!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> My mom collected handmade cowboy boots for a while in the mid- to late-80’s. This was the only pair she kept because they were her faves. She found them and gave them to me recently. She had conditioned them with this stuff that became white and hardened, crusted up in the snake. I had them professionally cleaned and the snake skin resealed. Wanted to share…the ultimate closet shopping. These were $400+ boots 35 years ago. I can only imagine what they would cost now.
> 
> And yes, I am wearing them with the Bolide…doin’ it my way!
> 
> View attachment 5226698
> View attachment 5226699


They are fabulous and I bet look wonderful with the bolide. I love them.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> This is gorgeous! Love the look of the leather.



Thank you!    This is definitely the best leather of my Rebecca Minkoff bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I couldn't resist the coral Nikki by Rebecca Minkoff...
> 
> Plan to re-home a couple bags to my cousins this month. Halloween Treats!
> 
> View attachment 5217181


I'm your long lost cousin!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Oooooh… elegant!


You are so sweet! 
I hope you are well, we have missed you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm your long lost cousin!!!



I'm sure you'd be a fun cousin! They made off with my black Coach Madison Hailey, and my black/flamma Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch. I love my cousins, but they weren't getting my purple Pretties!


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> My mom collected handmade cowboy boots for a while in the mid- to late-80’s. This was the only pair she kept because they were her faves. She found them and gave them to me recently. She had conditioned them with this stuff that became white and hardened, crusted up in the snake. I had them professionally cleaned and the snake skin resealed. Wanted to share…the ultimate closet shopping. These were $400+ boots 35 years ago. I can only imagine what they would cost now.
> 
> And yes, I am wearing them with the Bolide…doin’ it my way!
> 
> View attachment 5226698
> View attachment 5226699


Wow! Your boots look brand new and fabulous! Love them!


----------



## 880

cecchetti said:


> She liked her presents, but we never made it to the restaurant.
> 
> My dad will try to take her today, and we’ll try a family meal again next Sunday.
> When she went upstairs we just talked about care homes as my Dad has given up his job, hobbies, everything to look after his wife of 57 years-they met at 14 and 16..
> It’s not an easy decision , especially as they’re the risk she’ll starve herself, my dad said already even at home she’s not eating.
> 
> Every time I see her she looks worse-my dad thinks she’ll make it to Xmas but I’m not so sure-by his own words, he’s an optimist , I’m a realist..
> 
> On the plus side she her favourite present was the red top I bought her-she almost cried when we helped her open it.
> 
> The whole thing is just not real..
> 
> Today (Monday) I’m seeing my 21 year old friend.
> My head is exploding , I’m not sure which bag I’ll use.
> 
> Atm there are about 5 on my wishlist , which isn’t bad for me, but 2 are cheap enough that I could just buy them online out of stress now-I’d rather have the fun of buying them when I’m ready..
> 
> 2 purses as well..
> 
> But I’ll need my kitten next year, I need to slow down shopping, the cats eat professional food from Germany and cost a lot too, but we’re all here on the bed and I couldn’t be without them..
> 
> I’m dressed in case I’m awake all night and drop off before I’m supposed to go out, ideally I’d change my shirt and jeans again before I go out.
> 
> Sunday drained me, mum talked gibberish the whole time and hardly ate anything , but I need to be there for her, I only have my parents and my sister (plus my brother in law and nephew who I never see), and my beloved niece…
> 
> Sorry , maybe I should delete all this , it’s purse forum not problem corner, but all your support is overwhelmingly helpful in this rubbish time.
> 
> I don’t know whether to press post reply or just cancel the post..
> 
> I’ll post, but then only write about bags xxxxxx


Thinking of you and hope things get better soon! Hugs 

@BowieFan1971, you look so slim and love the boots and the bolide!

@americandreaming, fingers crossed; I hope you can retake your exam! but regardless, you’ve worked hard and deserve your nice things


----------



## cecchetti

Sunshine mama said:


> I haven't read all the posts,  so I don't know why you are not feeling well, but I hope you get well soon!



Thank you


----------



## cecchetti

Sunshine mama said:


> I haven't read all the posts,  so I don't know why you are not feeling well, but I hope you get well soon!


Migraine and other symptoms for nearly 16 weeks-have to see neurologist..❤️❤️


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> A little bit caramel like. Very light and lovely leather.


Great colour and fabulous leather!


BowieFan1971 said:


> My caramel-est of all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226661


Your Bolide is stunning!


americandreaming said:


> Nooooo, I failed one of my exams I don't deserve the new leather boots or _super_ expensive loafers I ordered yesterday or the handful of new bags on order


I’m sorry to hear that.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> Beautiful!
> It’s the Bolide isn’t it?
> 
> My only H is my navy Tsako atm
> 
> My dream is an indigo exotic mini Kelly
> 
> I’ve seen a real crocodile navy blue Birkin copy
> 
> I prefer Kelly but beggars can’t be choosers and it’s a good copy.
> 
> It would be a good bag for me to end the year with-I’d probably use it all the time!
> 
> I’ve given up shopping my bag collection this year, my mum is so ill , I don’t think she’ll make Xmas, and I’ve had a severe migraine for nearly 16 weeks and referred to a neurologist .
> 
> So a new bag would be good as my sister doesn’t like me and my dad is too occupied with my mum, so this year I probably won’t get any Christmas presents except from close



What an effort!

I’ve been up all night!

I’ve secured the n


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> My mom collected handmade cowboy boots for a while in the mid- to late-80’s. This was the only pair she kept because they were her faves. She found them and gave them to me recently. She had conditioned them with this stuff that became white and hardened, crusted up in the snake. I had them professionally cleaned and the snake skin resealed. Wanted to share…the ultimate closet shopping. These were $400+ boots 35 years ago. I can only imagine what they would cost now.
> 
> And yes, I am wearing them with the Bolide…doin’ it my way!
> 
> View attachment 5226698
> View attachment 5226699


You look gorgeous! Great restoration on the boots!


----------



## cecchetti

I don’t know what happened there, my iPad is overworked

I’ve secured the navy blue real crocodile Birkin copy with silver hardware

Has taken all night!

No more bags this year!

I’ll carry it into dust!❤️❤️❤️❤️‍♀️


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> You are so sweet!
> I hope you are well, we have missed you!


+1 @ElainePG


----------



## More bags

cecchetti said:


> Beautiful!
> It’s the Bolide isn’t it?
> 
> My only H is my navy Tsako atm
> 
> My dream is an indigo exotic mini Kelly
> 
> I’ve seen a real crocodile navy blue Birkin copy
> 
> I prefer Kelly but beggars can’t be choosers and it’s a good copy.
> 
> It would be a good bag for me to end the year with-I’d probably use it all the time!
> 
> I’ve given up shopping my bag collection this year, my mum is so ill , I don’t think she’ll make Xmas, and I’ve had a severe migraine for nearly 16 weeks and referred to a neurologist .
> 
> So a new bag would be good as my sister doesn’t like me and my dad is too occupied with my mum, so this year I probably won’t get any Christmas presents except from close


Sending virtual hugs  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## cecchetti

More bags said:


> Sending virtual hugs  I hope you feel better soon.


thank you, hugs back


----------



## Cookiefiend

I found a Tory Burch bag that I’ve fallen in love with.


The problem is that I really should sell the other bag in the same color. 


 Because I don’t carry it much, though it’s beautiful.


----------



## cecchetti

Cookiefiend said:


> I found a Tory Burch bag that I’ve fallen in love with.
> View attachment 5227250
> 
> The problem is that I really should sell the other bag in the same color.
> View attachment 5227252
> 
> Because I don’t carry it much, though it’s beautiful.



I say no as you obviously love the colour and the bags are completely different!

Last night I bought a navy crocodile bag-am I getting rid of a navy bag -NO

Because I love navy bags!

If it works for you keep it!

There’s more fun in buying a bag you love than selling a bag you Also love!❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## cecchetti

More bags said:


> You look gorgeous! Great restoration on the boots!



Plus 1


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> I found a Tory Burch bag that I’ve fallen in love with.
> View attachment 5227250
> 
> The problem is that I really should sell the other bag in the same color.
> View attachment 5227252
> 
> Because I don’t carry it much, though it’s beautiful.


If you sell that Drag to anyone but me…..

Seriously, though that TB is cute as all get out, it ain’t got a THING over that Drag. I wouldn’t trade them in a million years!!!!!!


----------



## 880

Cookiefiend said:


> I found a Tory Burch bag that I’ve fallen in love with.
> View attachment 5227250
> 
> The problem is that I really should sell the other bag in the same color.
> View attachment 5227252
> 
> Because I don’t carry it much, though it’s beautiful.


Pls don’t sell the drag bag. Or at least keep it while you have fun with the Tory Burch. I’ve had too much sellers remorse over the years lol

its like the TB is a cute young side piece


----------



## mariliz11

cecchetti said:


> I say no as you obviously love the colour and the bags are completely different!
> 
> Last night I bought a navy crocodile bag-am I getting rid of a navy bag -NO
> 
> Because I love navy bags!
> 
> If it works for you keep it!
> 
> There’s more fun in buying a bag you love than selling a bag you Also love!❤❤❤❤❤❤


Agree! +1 to keep @Cookiefiend . As @880 said seller’s remorse could be worse!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A black bag and a mixed colored strap that has caramel in it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cecchetti said:


> I say no as you obviously love the colour and the bags are completely different!
> 
> Last night I bought a navy crocodile bag-am I getting rid of a navy bag -NO
> 
> Because I love navy bags!
> 
> If it works for you keep it!
> 
> There’s more fun in buying a bag you love than selling a bag you Also love!❤❤❤❤❤❤





BowieFan1971 said:


> If you sell that Drag to anyone but me…..
> 
> Seriously, though that TB is cute as all get out, it ain’t got a THING over that Drag. I wouldn’t trade them in a million years!!!!!!





880 said:


> Pls don’t sell the drag bag. Or at least keep it while you have fun with the Tory Burch. I’ve had too much sellers remorse over the years lol
> 
> its like the TB is a cute young side piece





mariliz11 said:


> Agree! +1 to keep @Cookiefiend . As @880 said seller’s remorse could be worse!


Thank you all - *cecchetti, Bowiefan 1971, 880, *and* mariliz11* - I had an epiphany in the shower this morning (it's where I do my best thinking and singing ) and ... there's no harm in having 2 burgundy bags! One lovely Grand Dame in Rouge H, and a fun bag to kick around in.... or a cute young side piece 
(zomg I burst out laughing at that *880*!)


Sunshine mama said:


> A black bag and a mixed colored strap that has caramel in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227410


Gorgeous!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> I Just picked up my Birthday present to myself.
> Bought on VC using the direct shipping option: ARGH! How can anybody pack a prescious handbag like this???
> View attachment 5218360


BTW: I contacted VC about the awful shipping experience, but they weren´t bothered. As long as there is no serious damage and you want to return the item (something I definetely did not want to do) everything is fine for them. They said they give their direct shipping sellers some tips regarding packing but in the end it´s up to the individual seller.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> +1, congrats!
> @BowieFan1971, I get everything tailored or tweaked but not at my lowest weight. (I’ve even had favorite t shirts hemmed and tapered) But I wait until  I kind of stabilize (as per @dcooney4
> 
> there is nothing worse than tailoring something to your lowest weight which fits for 15 minutes, and then looking at it forlornly bc you cannot get into it after you’ve had a meal
> 
> ive bought designer RTW since 1990s (starting very slowly piece by piece), and I keep and wear them in rotation for many years. If I truly love something and cannot fit into it, I consult with a tailor to make it work (for example, my pucci deadstock suit)



Well made clothes - and they don´t have to be designer- can always be tailored. That´s a great advantage and believe me I very often take advantage of it... many of my nicer vintage purchases have undergone alterations and the better quality the garment is the easier it´s to alter it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

americandreaming said:


> Nooooo, I failed one of my exams I don't deserve the new leather boots or _super_ expensive loafers I ordered yesterday or the handful of new bags on order



Don´t torture yourself, please. Just take the new items as a motivation to pass the exam next time around. Your academic success does not define what you deserve or not.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> My mom collected handmade cowboy boots for a while in the mid- to late-80’s. This was the only pair she kept because they were her faves. She found them and gave them to me recently. She had conditioned them with this stuff that became white and hardened, crusted up in the snake. I had them professionally cleaned and the snake skin resealed. Wanted to share…the ultimate closet shopping. These were $400+ boots 35 years ago. I can only imagine what they would cost now.
> 
> And yes, I am wearing them with the Bolide…doin’ it my way!
> 
> View attachment 5226698
> View attachment 5226699



WOW! I adore your boots! They look a million dollars!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I found a Tory Burch bag that I’ve fallen in love with.
> View attachment 5227250
> 
> The problem is that I really should sell the other bag in the same color.
> View attachment 5227252
> 
> Because I don’t carry it much, though it’s beautiful.


In my opinion you shouldn´t sell the other bag! They are so different and you obviously love the colour!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Christmas shopping....
Today the Rebecca Minkoff WOC I chose as a Christmas present for my younger DD (and the first RM I´ve ever seen in person) arrived. I´m truly impressed! 
The leather islush and smells divine and the bag is really well made. Even the chain is nice and heavy. A bit shiny maybe, but it will look perfect on my DD.
All this at a bargain price plus perfect packaging by the lovely Spanish seller reconciles me with VC direct shipping!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Christmas shopping....
> Today the Rebecca Minkoff WOC I chose as a Christmas present for my younger DD (and the first RM I´ve ever seen in person) arrived. I´m truly impressed!
> The leather islush and smells divine and the bag is really well made. Even the chain is nice and heavy. A bit shiny maybe, but it will look perfect on my DD.
> All this at a bargain price plus perfect packaging by the lovely Spanish seller reconciles me with VC direct shipping!
> 
> View attachment 5227584


Wow, that’s a gorgeous color, and will be a perfect present!

(And thank you for your kind words… I’ll keep them both!)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow, that’s a gorgeous color, and will be a perfect present!
> 
> (And thank you for your kind words… I’ll keep them both!)


Actually she asked for a brown bag- and wanted it right away...- but I think this strange rose colour is extremely neutral and will look great with everything. I am really happy with the bag. I had not expected to find this kind of quality in a Rebecca Minkoff bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I found a Tory Burch bag that I’ve fallen in love with.
> View attachment 5227250
> 
> The problem is that I really should sell the other bag in the same color.
> View attachment 5227252
> 
> Because I don’t carry it much, though it’s beautiful.


I just found a Tory bag I love too. I love what you chose . I did not see that one. I think I am going to get mine later in the week. I want to make a bit more room first. 
 Just saw you are keeping both. Wonderful choice.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you all - *cecchetti, Bowiefan 1971, 880, *and* mariliz11* - I had an epiphany in the shower this morning (it's where I do my best thinking and singing ) and ... there's no harm in having 2 burgundy bags! One lovely Grand Dame in Rouge H, and a fun bag to kick around in.... or a cute young side piece
> (zomg I burst out laughing at that *880*!)
> 
> Gorgeous!!


Dark red really is a fall/winter neutral…grey, black, navy, tan all look great with it!


----------



## Jereni

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you all - *cecchetti, Bowiefan 1971, 880, *and* mariliz11* - I had an epiphany in the shower this morning (it's where I do my best thinking and singing ) and ... there's no harm in having 2 burgundy bags! One lovely Grand Dame in Rouge H, and a fun bag to kick around in.... or a cute young side piece
> (zomg I burst out laughing at that *880*!)
> 
> Gorgeous!!





BowieFan1971 said:


> Dark red really is a fall/winter neutral…grey, black, navy, tan all look great with it!



YES to all of the above. Burgundy / dark red is a fantastic color and goes with so much. IMO a lot more than regular red haha.

I am also on a burgundy kick, interestingly enough. Just scored a HG burgundy bag and have fallen in love with two others that I’m trying to convince myself not to buy, lol.

@Cookiefiend , looking forward to seeing you flaunt your young side piece!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> YES to all of the above. Burgundy / dark red is a fantastic color and goes with so much. IMO a lot more than regular red haha.
> 
> I am also on a burgundy kick, interestingly enough. Just scored a HG burgundy bag and have fallen in love with two others that I’m trying to convince myself not to buy, lol.
> 
> @Cookiefiend , looking forward to seeing you flaunt your young side piece!


HG?


----------



## cecchetti

BowieFan1971 said:


> HG?



Holy Grail!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> YES to all of the above. Burgundy / dark red is a fantastic color and goes with so much. IMO a lot more than regular red haha.
> 
> I am also on a burgundy kick, interestingly enough. Just scored a HG burgundy bag and have fallen in love with two others that I’m trying to convince myself not to buy, lol.
> 
> @Cookiefiend , looking forward to seeing you flaunt your young side piece!


I can't decide if I love my burgundy bags. I have 3. The color is gorgeous but I never reach for them. I'm not sure why.


----------



## cecchetti

whateve said:


> I can't decide if I love my burgundy bags. I have 3. The color is gorgeous but I never reach for them. I'm not sure why.



Just try one..see how you feel with it!xx


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I can't decide if I love my burgundy bags. I have 3. The color is gorgeous but I never reach for them. I'm not sure why.


Maybe your missing a piece. I finally planned some outfits last year with my burgundy bags and realized I didn't have a comfortable shoe that coordinated. Now I do and wear them often in cool weather.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> YES to all of the above. Burgundy / dark red is a fantastic color and goes with so much. IMO a lot more than regular red haha.
> 
> I am also on a burgundy kick, interestingly enough. Just scored a HG burgundy bag and have fallen in love with two others that I’m trying to convince myself not to buy, lol.
> 
> @Cookiefiend , looking forward to seeing you flaunt your young side piece!


Thank you sweets! But.... ohmigoodness - an HG!?! 
Well - I can't wait to see this!  


whateve said:


> I can't decide if I love my burgundy bags. I have 3. The color is gorgeous but I never reach for them. I'm not sure why.


The color is gorgeous - I just think of it as a dark and more subtle red - so whatever you wear red with will also work with burgundy! As @BowieFan1971 said above - navy, camel/tan, gray and black are perfect with it. I do also have a pair of burgundy/dark red shoes that will work with it and a pair of loafers in cognac. 
Plus - it's the color of my favorite wine!


----------



## Jereni

Contributing to the October challenge with my most complimented bag! It’s a newer one but definitely gets more comments than anything else I have, I think.

I also FINALLY was able to get a pic that represents its true color. Turns out autumn morning light in the shade is the right lighting for this one.




Edited to add: actually, still not quite showing the true color. It’s a little more green than this in real life - it definitely presents as green. Here it looks almost like a dark Tiffany blue and it really isn’t that.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> This is getting into baggy territory….they actually make me look bigger territory. I guess I’ll decide what to do when my weight stabilizes. That’s why bags are so great…and accessories in general…they ALWAYS fit!!!!!


That’s what I always tell my boyfriend when he asks why I bought another bag. Gain weight, lose weight, they always fit!


----------



## ElainePG

cecchetti said:


> Oh sorry, I didn’t realise there was a black challenge!
> I’m really sorry!
> My mum is very sick and I’m exhausted going backwards and forwards to help my dad look after her, so I’m not up to date…
> 
> Repelling water also a good idea.
> 
> My mum has dementia but always hated the eras when both my sister and I wore a lot of black-so now neither of us wear much black, in fact one of my black bags was a gift, although there is a black bag on my wishlist ..


I'm so sorry to hear about your mum. Very hard to cope with… poor health plus dementia.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Contributing to the October challenge with my most complimented bag! It’s a newer one but definitely gets more comments than anything else I have, I think.
> 
> I also FINALLY was able to get a pic that represents its true color. Turns out autumn morning light in the shade is the right lighting for this one.
> 
> View attachment 5228234
> 
> 
> Edited to add: actually, still not quite showing the true color. It’s a little more green than this in real life - it definitely presents as green. Here it looks almost like a dark Tiffany blue and it really isn’t that.


This is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> View attachment 5219475
> 
> This is the caramel colored bag I carried today.


Pretty… and I just love your litt e fox charm! A perfect match.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Does caramel colored trim count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220296


YES!!!!!!!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Pretty… and I just love your litt e fox charm! A perfect match.


Thank you!


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> Maybe your missing a piece. I finally planned some outfits last year with my burgundy bags and realized I didn't have a comfortable shoe that coordinated. Now I do and wear them often in cool weather.


+1 with @whateve. But I’m thinking it’s also the size (32 sellier K, phw) as I don’t want to bung up the corners. Would love to see pics of your combos. ive been wearing white sneakers or black Birkenstock’s with everything

@cowgirlsboots, I tagged you bc @Yoshi1296 also started a thread for vintage Dior bags and such. . . (Different from the vintage RTW thread) 
here it is




__





						I LOVE Vintage Dior! Collective Reveals!!!
					

Hi Everyone!  Hope you all are staying positive and testing negative during these crazy times. I wanted to share a collective haul of vintage Dior pieces I've purchased over the last few weeks. I'm hooked!! Enjoy!  I got these two RTW pieces from a pretty old Dior Line called "Christian Dior...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## mariliz11

And to finish with this month’s challenges, a black bag that is also highly complimented. Soft Lady Dior tote


----------



## Claudia Herzog

cecchetti said:


> I don’t know what happened there, my iPad is overworked
> 
> I’ve secured the navy blue real crocodile Birkin copy with silver hardware
> 
> Has taken all night!
> 
> No more bags this year!
> 
> I’ll carry it into dust!❤❤❤❤‍♀



I bet you're going to be really happy with this new bag, because it has both the color and the exotic leather you like best!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

mariliz11 said:


> And to finish with this month’s challenges, a black bag that is also highly complimented. Soft Lady Dior tote
> View attachment 5228545



Well, I can see why this one gets raves!


----------



## cecchetti

Claudia Herzog said:


> I bet you're going to be really happy with this new bag, because it has both the color and the exotic leather you like best!


Thank you so much….

My dream bag is still mini H Kelly exotic indigo …..but even if that happens it won’t be soon.

Can really Wait for my new bag to arrive!


----------



## ElainePG

mariliz11 said:


> Wow I've been behind on this thread, doing some catching up and admiring your bags and coats! It was my birthday yesterday so was off for the weekend! Now that it turned cold and rainy here I am also in the process of going through my coats and jackets.
> 
> I have already gifted a blazer and leather biker that didn't fit and replaced them with a new blazer and looking for a nice-good quality-not too pricey biker jacket! Also listed another bag for sale as I replaced it with a similar model and there was no point keeping them both since I didn't reach out for the 1st that much. Busy month haha!


Happy birthday… long overdue! (I am SO behind on this thread! Catching up slooooowly.)


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> I am also super excited for colder weather. I’m in DC and technically this should our dream season with lower humidity and crisp air but NOPE, because apparently we cannot have nice things anymore. Ugh climate change.
> 
> It will eventually get cold enough for coats, and what I’ve _always _wanted is a gorgeous plaid or tweed coat. And yet I always forget and wait to hunt online until it’s too far into the season and the stuff I find is already sold out in my size. Drives me nuts. Last year it was this one that I missed out on. This year I can’t find virtually anything good like this at all, I feel like the ‘coat market’ is especially dry. Maybe it has to do with all the global supply chain problems.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221545
> 
> 
> (and yes, #firstworldproblems)


This is beautiful. I love the way it swings out in the back, because of the buttons. What a shame you can't find it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

I am thinking of picking this up. Anyone familiar with this and have thoughts. What would it coordinate with?


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> And to finish with this month’s challenges, a black bag that is also highly complimented. Soft Lady Dior tote
> View attachment 5228545


So chic !


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Here's an old pic for us to enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 5225459


Oooooh… shiny!!! I'm so glad you posted this one. Such a happy bag.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Once you have stabilized take them to a Tailor.


That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> My caramel-est of all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226661


Love this… and also your wooden bowl. Perfect for the season.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> My mom collected handmade cowboy boots for a while in the mid- to late-80’s. This was the only pair she kept because they were her faves. She found them and gave them to me recently. She had conditioned them with this stuff that became white and hardened, crusted up in the snake. I had them professionally cleaned and the snake skin resealed. Wanted to share…the ultimate closet shopping. These were $400+ boots 35 years ago. I can only imagine what they would cost now.
> 
> And yes, I am wearing them with the Bolide…doin’ it my way!
> 
> View attachment 5226698
> View attachment 5226699


Wow… you look amazing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cecchetti said:


> View attachment 5228809



This looks lush!


----------



## mariliz11

ElainePG said:


> Happy birthday… long overdue! (I am SO behind on this thread! Catching up slooooowly.)


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Oooooh… shiny!!! I'm so glad you posted this one. Such a happy bag.



Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I am thinking of picking this up. Anyone familiar with this and have thoughts. What would it coordinate with?


While I'm not familiar with it, I do like it! 
I think it would work well with just about everything - I love that brown trim!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Contributing to the October challenge with my most complimented bag! It’s a newer one but definitely gets more comments than anything else I have, I think.
> 
> I also FINALLY was able to get a pic that represents its true color. Turns out autumn morning light in the shade is the right lighting for this one.
> 
> View attachment 5228234
> 
> 
> Edited to add: actually, still not quite showing the true color. It’s a little more green than this in real life - it definitely presents as green. Here it looks almost like a dark Tiffany blue and it really isn’t that.


What a lovely bag! 
Also - I really like the chain strap - so smart to put leather at the top because it's so much easier on your shoulder!


mariliz11 said:


> And to finish with this month’s challenges, a black bag that is also highly complimented. Soft Lady Dior tote
> View attachment 5228545


Lovely!


cecchetti said:


> View attachment 5228809


oh my - this is very chic!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> While I'm not familiar with it, I do like it!
> I think it would work well with just about everything - I love that brown trim!


It is more of a red/ burgundy trim.


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> I found a Tory Burch bag that I’ve fallen in love with.
> View attachment 5227250
> 
> The problem is that I really should sell the other bag in the same color.
> View attachment 5227252
> 
> Because I don’t carry it much, though it’s beautiful.


It’s beautiful! Love the bottega feel and the mix of suede and leather..yummy! 
but But really? You can’t sell the H (shoot, forgot the nmae)..hurts me just thinking about it. I’d use it as a Totally luxe briefcase.  They are 2 different silhouettes..

hmmm...some of us are clearly more disciplined with respect to bags in/out (oh yeah, that IS one of the points of this thread..shrug)


----------



## essiedub

Sunshine mama said:


> A black bag and a mixed colored strap that has caramel in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227410


 Is that how it comes? Or is that your idea? So clever. Love it!


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> I am thinking of picking this up. Anyone familiar with this and have thoughts. What would it coordinate with?


Perfect for autumn! Is it blue with an oxblood trim? I am picturing a “tweedy” weekend away with this. Very chic. I like that wider twill strap as another contrasting feature.  Get it! get it! 
(Sorry..I clearly have pent up shopping and travel issues)


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## essiedub

I needed a hands-free bag for a mini excursion and remembered that this Alexa has convertibility  ..so here it is as a backpack. The color is off as it’s more of a grey blue.  I have to admit that slouchy flap satchels, while I love look, are not the most convenient.  To pull out my wallet at the grocery store, I essentially have to “cradle” the bag to open the flap..sigh.  On smaller bags, like the Chanel flap,  it’s much more graceful as you can hold it in your hand. Top totes all the way for me.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I am thinking of picking this up. Anyone familiar with this and have thoughts. What would it coordinate with?


I don't have it but I am tempted! I got an email about this style about a week ago, and that color is the one that speaks to me. I wouldn't worry about matching the trim to anything. I'd wear it with any color it didn't clash with.


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Perfect for autumn! Is it blue with an oxblood trim? I am picturing a “tweedy” weekend away with this. Very chic. I like that wider twill strap as another contrasting feature.  Get it! get it!
> (Sorry..I clearly have pent up shopping and travel issues)


Thanks! I just did.


----------



## americandreaming

Listed two bags and will carry a black bag tomorrow!  Haha x

eta might be going to a Halloween do too so if I do I will carry another black bag.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I don't have it but I am tempted! I got an email about this style about a week ago, and that color is the one that speaks to me. I wouldn't worry about matching the trim to anything. I'd wear it with any color it didn't clash with.


Thanks ! That is just what I am going to do. Thought about it all  week and made room in my shelf.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> It’s beautiful! Love the bottega feel and the mix of suede and leather..yummy!
> but But really? You can’t sell the H (shoot, forgot the nmae)..hurts me just thinking about it. I’d use it as a Totally luxe briefcase.  They are 2 different silhouettes..
> 
> hmmm...some of us are clearly more disciplined with respect to bags in/out (oh yeah, that IS one of the points of this thread..shrug)


 
I decided to keep the Drag - it's too pretty to sell and it's the best shade of Rouge H - more red than brown!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks ! That is just what I am going to do. Thought about it all  week and made room in my shelf.


That's great! I'm excited to see what you think when you get it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

essiedub said:


> Is that how it comes? Or is that your idea? So clever. Love it!


Thank you.  I put the mixed strap on the bag.  It was a creation out of necessity,  as the 2 colors together gave me the perfect length.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> That's great! I'm excited to see what you think when you get it.


I went and got it in person as it was a gift from Hubby but he does not like to order online. It is a really pretty bag and beautifully made. Have a bit of a headache or I would pull it out and take pictures.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I am thinking of picking this up. Anyone familiar with this and have thoughts. What would it coordinate with?


Awesome with jeans!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dcooney4 said:


> I am thinking of picking this up. Anyone familiar with this and have thoughts. What would it coordinate with?


I really like the mini version.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Contributing to the October challenge with my most complimented bag! It’s a newer one but definitely gets more comments than anything else I have, I think.
> 
> I also FINALLY was able to get a pic that represents its true color. Turns out autumn morning light in the shade is the right lighting for this one.
> 
> View attachment 5228234
> 
> 
> Edited to add: actually, still not quite showing the true color. It’s a little more green than this in real life - it definitely presents as green. Here it looks almost like a dark Tiffany blue and it really isn’t that.


Beautiful colour!


mariliz11 said:


> And to finish with this month’s challenges, a black bag that is also highly complimented. Soft Lady Dior tote
> View attachment 5228545


Lovely looking leather!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Wow… you look amazing.


Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

Happy Friday! Another 2-in-1 with the lovely tea rose Rogue. It’s black (mostly) & one of my most complimented bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Around town with this caramel.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cecchetti

Sunshine mama said:


> Around town with this caramel.
> View attachment 5229924


So loving this bag!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sunshine mama said:


> Around town with this caramel.
> View attachment 5229924



I don't know enough about bags to recognize this.  What is the brand and style?  It is elegant.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Claudia Herzog said:


> I don't know enough about bags to recognize this.  What is the brand and style?  It is elegant.


Thank you. 
Here's a link of the bag.  It's not available though.  https://www.coach.com/products/city-blocks-circle-bag/C0302.html


----------



## Sunshine mama

cecchetti said:


> So loving this bag!


Thank you


----------



## essiedub

Sunshine mama said:


> Around town with this caramel.
> View attachment 5229924


Adorable.  Can we see the inside and perhaps a bag spill ?


----------



## essiedub

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5229921
> 
> Happy Friday! Another 2-in-1 with the lovely tea rose Rogue. It’s black (mostly) & one of my most complimented bags.


Oh that’s really special. The burgundy flower dot centers really pop! What a clever design on the handles. I am really digging the Rogue!


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> I am thinking of picking this up. Anyone familiar with this and have thoughts. What would it coordinate with?



Love this! I have been admiring this in the signature fabric for awhile but couldn’t quite pull the trigger. Can’t wait to see more pics of it!


----------



## Jereni

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you sweets! But.... ohmigoodness - an HG!?!
> Well - I can't wait to see this!



Here she is… my new pride and joy. This is the burgundy of my dreams in that it is a strongly pink/purple burgundy. The word that came to mind the minute I saw it was JUICY lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

essiedub said:


> Adorable.  Can we see the inside and perhaps a bag spill ?


Not much to see, as I only carry my essentials.(lipsticks,  eyeliner, touch-up makeup, IDs, keys, and credit cards).  Everything else I have in the car.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's bag is another black bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Here she is… my new pride and joy. This is the burgundy of my dreams in that it is a strongly pink/purple burgundy. The word that came to mind the minute I saw it was JUICY lol.
> 
> View attachment 5230906


This is stunning. Congrats!


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Here she is… my new pride and joy. This is the burgundy of my dreams in that it is a strongly pink/purple burgundy. The word that came to mind the minute I saw it was JUICY lol.
> 
> View attachment 5230906


OMG - she’s gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> This is stunning. Congrats!





More bags said:


> OMG - she’s gorgeous!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Here she is… my new pride and joy. This is the burgundy of my dreams in that it is a strongly pink/purple burgundy. The word that came to mind the minute I saw it was JUICY lol.
> 
> View attachment 5230906


Beautiful!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Here she is… my new pride and joy. This is the burgundy of my dreams in that it is a strongly pink/purple burgundy. The word that came to mind the minute I saw it was JUICY lol.
> 
> View attachment 5230906


Gorgeous! And I’m not even a Chanel fan….


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> Here's a link of the bag.  It's not available though.  https://www.coach.com/products/city-blocks-circle-bag/C0302.html



Thank you!  Really pretty.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Here she is… my new pride and joy. This is the burgundy of my dreams in that it is a strongly pink/purple burgundy. The word that came to mind the minute I saw it was JUICY lol.
> 
> View attachment 5230906



What a showstopper!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> Here she is… my new pride and joy. This is the burgundy of my dreams in that it is a strongly pink/purple burgundy. The word that came to mind the minute I saw it was JUICY lol.
> 
> View attachment 5230906



Congratulations! She is gorgeous! What an intensive colour! Enjoy her in good health!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Gorgeous! And I’m not even a Chanel fan….



Absolutely +1 @BowieFan1971 !


----------



## essiedub

Sunshine mama said:


> Not much to see, as I only carry my essentials.(lipsticks,  eyeliner, touch-up makeup, IDs, keys, and credit cards).  Everything else I have in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230932


Ooh thanks for posting! I just love this and the oh the SLGs..my kryptonite!


----------



## essiedub

Jereni said:


> Here she is… my new pride and joy. This is the burgundy of my dreams in that it is a strongly pink/purple burgundy. The word that came to mind the minute I saw it was JUICY lol.
> 
> View attachment 5230906


Lovely! This is a wow! Does this model have a name? Do show us a modeling shot & maybe the interior? And while you’re at it, how about a bag spill?


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5229921
> 
> Happy Friday! Another 2-in-1 with the lovely tea rose Rogue. It’s black (mostly) & one of my most complimented bags.


I can see why it garners so many compliments - its gorgeous! 


Sunshine mama said:


> Around town with this caramel.
> View attachment 5229924


Well this is as cute as a button!  


Jereni said:


> Here she is… my new pride and joy. This is the burgundy of my dreams in that it is a strongly pink/purple burgundy. The word that came to mind the minute I saw it was JUICY lol.
> 
> View attachment 5230906


zomg - it’s GORGEOUS!  


Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag is another black bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230962


Super cute! I’ve been eyeing these for a few years, how do you like the brand? How’s the leather and does it wear well?


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> Here she is… my new pride and joy. This is the burgundy of my dreams in that it is a strongly pink/purple burgundy. The word that came to mind the minute I saw it was JUICY lol.
> 
> View attachment 5230906


This is resplendent! Wow! I am so happy for you!  pls post an action pic!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> @mariliz11 In style, out of style…I am feeling close to my mom wearing these boots. That’s what matters to me.


That's lovely.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> You are so sweet!
> I hope you are well, we have missed you!


Thank you, dear. I'm quite well, but maxxed out on Family Stuff so not much time to post. Liking and Lurking are pretty much all I can manage at the moment.

I do love coming here, though, and seeing what everyone is up to. One of these days I'll be able to contribute.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I found a Tory Burch bag that I’ve fallen in love with.
> View attachment 5227250
> 
> The problem is that I really should sell the other bag in the same color.
> View attachment 5227252
> 
> Because I don’t carry it much, though it’s beautiful.


Yes, they're the same color, but the styles are soooo different! (enable)


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Gorgeous! And I’m not even a Chanel fan….





JenJBS said:


> What a showstopper!





cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations! She is gorgeous! What an intensive colour! Enjoy her in good health!





essiedub said:


> Lovely! This is a wow! Does this model have a name? Do show us a modeling shot & maybe the interior? And while you’re at it, how about a bag spill?





Cookiefiend said:


> I can see why it garners so many compliments - its gorgeous!
> 
> Well this is as cute as a button!
> 
> zomg - it’s GORGEOUS!
> 
> Super cute! I’ve been eyeing these for a few years, how do you like the brand? How’s the leather and does it wear well?





880 said:


> This is resplendent! Wow! I am so happy for you!  pls post an action pic!



Thank you all for the kind words! Here’s an action / mod shot. I will do a bag spill shot tomorrow if I get organized.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Thank you all for the kind words! Here’s an action / mod shot. I will do a bag spill shot tomorrow if I get organized.
> 
> View attachment 5231830



Love your fall wreath!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Thank you all for the kind words! Here’s an action / mod shot. I will do a bag spill shot tomorrow if I get organized.
> 
> View attachment 5231830


Love that entryway!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Love your fall wreath!





BowieFan1971 said:


> Love that entryway!



Full disclaimer - not my entryway lol. We were out for our morning coffee walk and I liked the wreath.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

Hello dear pocket friends! You have been sorely missed! I hope everyone is well!
In some ways it feels like I’ve been away forever, and in others, it feels like I’ve only been gone for a single beat.  The reality is that it has not been that long at all and my absence has probably gone unnoticed. 



Spoiler: Personal life/health update. Feel free to skip.



I thought 2019 was tough, being unemployed and broke. Then 2020 came and I battled covid twice along with my other health issues, thus wiping me out for the whole year.
Then, ahhh, 2021 rolled in- it would be better, it had to be easier. Ha! I have spent almost all of it so far in hospital or, when I was out for small breaks, in medical quarantine in isolation.

Looking back, I can see how my world literally shrank around me these past two years. You don’t realize when you’re in the midst of severe illness how much your cognition is affected and how cyclical your thoughts become, and by extension, how repetitive your speech becomes (or in this case, posts).

I can clearly see in hindsight that I hyper-focused on:

getting employed again in spite of my disfigurement
keeping my mum super close and covid-free
reducing my bag collection
taking an occasional walk when I was permitted
That’s it. That was my entire world. For 2 years, that is all I focused on.  How sad is that?

How on earth I thought I was going to be able to work an actual corporate job again whilst I was that ill is beyond me. Why I shared all my cyclical thoughts about these limited subjects on these forums is also a mystery to me. I was suffering from severe insomnia, so I wonder if anything I posted during that time even made sense, lol!

Eventually I reached a point where I admitted that I needed something more than I was getting at my hospital and I sought out different medical opinions. I owe that, in large part, to my darling mum. When I was not lucid and would have happily continued as I was (stubbornly refusing to acknowledge that I was deteriorating), she started gently nudging me to head back home to England for treatment. She literally saved my life; I would not have lasted more than a couple of months more, or so they tell me. In hindsight, I can believe that.

Being back home was bizarre because I was in isolation in the hospital and saw nothing outside of it. It proved really challenging because I was already so depressed before admission and this only worsened my feelings. To be close to my siblings and childhood friends but not be able to even say hi made me lonely. To come to terms with my prognosis made me feel helpless. The chemotherapy wrecked me and took away the last bit of physical strength I had. All of those issues are manageable when you’re starting off with a clear head but, they quickly become stifling when you are already struggling with depression.
Tangentially, for those of you who may recall that I suffered with a therapist when attempting to deal with said depression, it turns out I didn’t need therapy after all! What I needed was a different treatment protocol because my depression was a symptom of my ill health. I’d never have guessed!

Anyway, here I am now, somehow at the other side of it all. I was discharged early as they needed beds for covid patients and I have the good fortune to be able to rely on my mum for after-care. My usual team will look after me now and I feel very privileged and fortunate all around. Most of all, I am grateful for my clear mind. It’s drastically different being able to form coherent thoughts again. What a gift!

I’m not a healthy person by any means, but feel so grateful that I’m back on the road to reclaiming my heath. There’s a great deal of survivor’s guilt to work through, as this is now my 5th close call in as many years, and yet somehow, I have made it through. You do start to question if you’re meant to be surviving or it’s all some weird mix-up because better people than myself didn’t make it. Though, perhaps I shouldn’t count my chickens as I’m still in the midst of it all, lol!

* This is the last health update I'll clog up the thread with, I promise. It's not fun for me to share and it's definitely not pleasant for you guys to read, but I wanted to update now because you had walked this road with me when I was going through it.





Spoiler: Message to my tpf friends



I lost a lot of friends- as well as lots of people who pretended to be friends- along the way, but my TPF pocket friends stood by me the entire time. I cannot fathom how you all put up with me during that time as I continually leaned on this safe place for support.

For the inconvenience and annoyance I must surely have caused, I’m deeply sorry. I hope I’ll be forgiven.

I wonder how I will ever repay you all for the priceless gift of your continual support and lack of judgement.
I hope you each know that your words, patience and kindness made a huge impact on me and helped me through some really dark days. You’re the best people- so much more than I deserve. You’re simply the best people.



Onto the fun topic of shopping my own closet! Well, I don’t even recall how many bags I have but I don’t care anymore.
I am content in general. I don’t feel the need to add anything and would prefer to admire pretty bags from afar.

I’m also not trying to force myself to let go of my bags anymore. I know that I will slowly release them in time and that it will be easy to do so when it comes naturally.
The previous fixation on reducing my collection was clearly a coping mechanism because I knew I wasn’t well and it was easier to fill my mind with the task of downsizing (and holding my mum close), than it was to admit to myself that things were dire.
For the foreseeable future, I’m just going to enjoy my oddball collection without any guilt or self-imposed pressure to re-home anything.

On a personal level, I’m hoping to rebuild my life as I begin to regain some strength. I’d like to expand my world a bit beyond this pigeon-hole I’ve been in for so long. I’d love to be happy and laugh a bit more.
I’m not sure how things will play out- nobody could have predicted the struggle of these past years, and I am very much still in the midst of treatment rather than recovered- but I’m hopeful for better and brighter days ahead, filled with quality time with my dear mum and my gorgeous kittehs.

Hopefully I’ll be able to take part in some fun bag challenges at some point or, at the very least, be a gleeful spectator and enjoy all the eye-candy and informative discussions on here that I have missed so dearly.

It feels good to be back!


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> Hello dear pocket friends! You have been sorely missed! I hope everyone is well!
> In some ways it feels like I’ve been away forever, and in others, it feels like I’ve only been gone for a single beat.  The reality is that it has not been that long at all and my absence has probably gone unnoticed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal life/health update. Feel free to skip.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought 2019 was tough, being unemployed and broke. Then 2020 came and I battled covid twice along with my other health issues, thus wiping me out for the whole year.
> Then, ahhh, 2021 rolled in- it would be better, it had to be easier. Ha! I have spent almost all of it so far in hospital or, when I was out for small breaks, in medical quarantine in isolation.
> 
> Looking back, I can see how my world literally shrank around me these past two years. You don’t realize when you’re in the midst of severe illness how much your cognition is affected and how cyclical your thoughts become, and by extension, how repetitive your speech becomes (or in this case, posts).
> 
> I can clearly see in hindsight that I hyper-focused on:
> 
> getting employed again in spite of my disfigurement
> keeping my mum super close and covid-free
> reducing my bag collection
> taking an occasional walk when I was permitted
> That’s it. That was my entire world. For 2 years, that is all I focused on.  How sad is that?
> 
> How on earth I thought I was going to be able to work an actual corporate job again whilst I was that ill is beyond me. Why I shared all my cyclical thoughts about these limited subjects on these forums is also a mystery to me. I was suffering from severe insomnia, so I wonder if anything I posted during that time even made sense, lol!
> 
> Eventually I reached a point where I admitted that I needed something more than I was getting at my hospital and I sought out different medical opinions. I owe that, in large part, to my darling mum. When I was not lucid and would have happily continued as I was (stubbornly refusing to acknowledge that I was deteriorating), she started gently nudging me to head back home to England for treatment. She literally saved my life; I would not have lasted more than a couple of months more, or so they tell me. In hindsight, I can believe that.
> 
> Being back home was bizarre because I was in isolation in the hospital and saw nothing outside of it. It proved really challenging because I was already so depressed before admission and this only worsened my feelings. To be close to my siblings and childhood friends but not be able to even say hi made me lonely. To come to terms with my prognosis made me feel helpless. The chemotherapy wrecked me and took away the last bit of physical strength I had. All of those issues are manageable when you’re starting off with a clear head but, they quickly become stifling when you are already struggling with depression.
> Tangentially, for those of you who may recall that I suffered with a therapist when attempting to deal with said depression, it turns out I didn’t need therapy after all! What I needed was a different treatment protocol because my depression was a symptom of my ill health. I’d never have guessed!
> 
> Anyway, here I am now, somehow at the other side of it all. I was discharged early as they needed beds for covid patients and I have the good fortune to be able to rely on my mum for after-care. My usual team will look after me now and I feel very privileged and fortunate all around. Most of all, I am grateful for my clear mind. It’s drastically different being able to form coherent thoughts again. What a gift!
> 
> I’m not a healthy person by any means, but feel so grateful that I’m back on the road to reclaiming my heath. There’s a great deal of survivor’s guilt to work through, as this is now my 5th close call in as many years, and yet somehow, I have made it through. You do start to question if you’re meant to be surviving or it’s all some weird mix-up because better people than myself didn’t make it. Though, perhaps I shouldn’t count my chickens as I’m still in the midst of it all, lol!
> 
> * This is the last health update I'll clog up the thread with, I promise. It's not fun for me to share and it's definitely not pleasant for you guys to read, but I wanted to update now because you had walked this road with me when I was going through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Message to my tpf friends
> 
> 
> 
> I lost a lot of friends- as well as lots of people who pretended to be friends- along the way, but my TPF pocket friends stood by me the entire time. I cannot fathom how you all put up with me during that time as I continually leaned on this safe place for support.
> 
> For the inconvenience and annoyance I must surely have caused, I’m deeply sorry. I hope I’ll be forgiven.
> 
> I wonder how I will ever repay you all for the priceless gift of your continual support and lack of judgement.
> I hope you each know that your words, patience and kindness made a huge impact on me and helped me through some really dark days. You’re the best people- so much more than I deserve. You’re simply the best people.
> 
> 
> 
> Onto the fun topic of shopping my own closet! Well, I don’t even recall how many bags I have but I don’t care anymore.
> I am content in general. I don’t feel the need to add anything and would prefer to admire pretty bags from afar.
> 
> I’m also not trying to force myself to let go of my bags anymore. I know that I will slowly release them in time and that it will be easy to do so when it comes naturally.
> The previous fixation on reducing my collection was clearly a coping mechanism because I knew I wasn’t well and it was easier to fill my mind with the task of downsizing (and holding my mum close), than it was to admit to myself that things were dire.
> For the foreseeable future, I’m just going to enjoy my oddball collection without any guilt or self-imposed pressure to re-home anything.
> 
> On a personal level, I’m hoping to rebuild my life as I begin to regain some strength. I’d like to expand my world a bit beyond this pigeon-hole I’ve been in for so long. I’d love to be happy and laugh a bit more.
> I’m not sure how things will play out- nobody could have predicted the struggle of these past years, and I am very much still in the midst of treatment rather than recovered- but I’m hopeful for better and brighter days ahead, filled with quality time with my dear mum and my gorgeous kittehs.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be able to take part in some fun bag challenges at some point or, at the very least, be a gleeful spectator and enjoy all the eye-candy and informative discussions on here that I have missed so dearly.
> 
> It feels good to be back!


It's good to 'see' you back! Coco and I send you lots of hugs and smiles!


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> It's good to 'see' you back! Coco and I send you lots of hugs and smiles!


ZOMG! You do *so* know the way to my heart! Hi Coco! 
You have no idea how much joy this has brought me. Thank you! 

Actually, paging @JenJBS @dcooney4 @Jereni @BowieFan1971 May I please have some pics of your furbabies to complete my joyful tpf return? And @whateve You could post your shellbaby!  

Also, whoa, what are all these new 'reaction' options we have? This will be such fun!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> ZOMG! You do *so* know the way to my heart! Hi Coco!
> You have no idea how much joy this has brought me. Thank you!
> 
> Actually, paging @JenJBS @dcooney4 @Jereni @BowieFan1971 May I please have some pics of your furbabies to complete my joyful tpf return? And @whateve You could post your shellbaby!
> 
> Also, whoa, what are all these new 'reaction' options we have? This will be such fun!



So happy to have you back!  You never caused any inconvenience or annoyance. Sorry for all you have gone through, my friend. Welcome back! We missed you!  

Jessie and Kipling send soft cuddles and soothing purrs.


----------



## 880

Welcome back @jblended! I’m so glad to see you here! Hugs 

In closet news today, a friend came over on Saturday and took three enormous heaping  (fresh direct sized) bags of clothes ( so I now have a little more room). I also gave away a smaller pile, but forgot to take a pic!

all this made room for some new acquisitions. My latest favorite thing is a navy/white Loewe obi belt (it was a red hot style last year, but I’m a late adapter) Loewe is entirely out of size large (honestly I would have been thrilled with an X large), so I had to get a medium but I still love it. Last pic is of the back; the way that models etc tied it was with no space between the ends.


----------



## BowieFan1971

@jblended 
Jett says MEH!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

So happy you are back @jblended ♥️


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Shopping my own wardrobe as in totally unwearable pieces: I turned a pair of leather pants and an awful suede jacket into pouches and painted some of them with characters from Roblox Adopt Me, the game my boy is playing all the time. 
The leopard version obviously is mine to keep.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Welcome back @jblended! I’m so glad to see you here! Hugs
> 
> In closet news today, a friend came over on Saturday and took three enormous heaping  (fresh direct sized) bags of clothes ( so I now have a little more room). I also gave away a smaller pile, but forgot to take a pic!
> 
> all this made room for some new acquisitions. My latest favorite thing is a navy/white Loewe obi belt (it was a red hot style last year, but I’m a late adapter) Loewe is entirely out of size large (honestly I would have been thrilled with an X large), so I had to get a medium but I still love it. Last pic is of the back; the way that models etc tied it was with no space between the ends.
> 
> View attachment 5232202
> View attachment 5232203
> View attachment 5232204


I love your belt @880 ! What a beautiful piece and totally timeless!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> @jblended
> Jett says MEH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232209



Hi, Jett!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Shopping my own wardrobe as in totally unwearable pieces: I turned a pair of leather pants and an awful suede jacket into pouches and painted some of them with characters from Roblox Adopt Me, the game my boy is playing all the time.
> The leopard version obviously is mine to keep.
> 
> View attachment 5232223


These are so cute!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Shopping my own wardrobe as in totally unwearable pieces: I turned a pair of leather pants and an awful suede jacket into pouches and painted some of them with characters from Roblox Adopt Me, the game my boy is playing all the time.
> The leopard version obviously is mine to keep.
> 
> View attachment 5232223



So cute!   You did a fantastic job!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Hello dear pocket friends! You have been sorely missed! I hope everyone is well!
> In some ways it feels like I’ve been away forever, and in others, it feels like I’ve only been gone for a single beat.  The reality is that it has not been that long at all and my absence has probably gone unnoticed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal life/health update. Feel free to skip.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought 2019 was tough, being unemployed and broke. Then 2020 came and I battled covid twice along with my other health issues, thus wiping me out for the whole year.
> Then, ahhh, 2021 rolled in- it would be better, it had to be easier. Ha! I have spent almost all of it so far in hospital or, when I was out for small breaks, in medical quarantine in isolation.
> 
> Looking back, I can see how my world literally shrank around me these past two years. You don’t realize when you’re in the midst of severe illness how much your cognition is affected and how cyclical your thoughts become, and by extension, how repetitive your speech becomes (or in this case, posts).
> 
> I can clearly see in hindsight that I hyper-focused on:
> 
> getting employed again in spite of my disfigurement
> keeping my mum super close and covid-free
> reducing my bag collection
> taking an occasional walk when I was permitted
> That’s it. That was my entire world. For 2 years, that is all I focused on.  How sad is that?
> 
> How on earth I thought I was going to be able to work an actual corporate job again whilst I was that ill is beyond me. Why I shared all my cyclical thoughts about these limited subjects on these forums is also a mystery to me. I was suffering from severe insomnia, so I wonder if anything I posted during that time even made sense, lol!
> 
> Eventually I reached a point where I admitted that I needed something more than I was getting at my hospital and I sought out different medical opinions. I owe that, in large part, to my darling mum. When I was not lucid and would have happily continued as I was (stubbornly refusing to acknowledge that I was deteriorating), she started gently nudging me to head back home to England for treatment. She literally saved my life; I would not have lasted more than a couple of months more, or so they tell me. In hindsight, I can believe that.
> 
> Being back home was bizarre because I was in isolation in the hospital and saw nothing outside of it. It proved really challenging because I was already so depressed before admission and this only worsened my feelings. To be close to my siblings and childhood friends but not be able to even say hi made me lonely. To come to terms with my prognosis made me feel helpless. The chemotherapy wrecked me and took away the last bit of physical strength I had. All of those issues are manageable when you’re starting off with a clear head but, they quickly become stifling when you are already struggling with depression.
> Tangentially, for those of you who may recall that I suffered with a therapist when attempting to deal with said depression, it turns out I didn’t need therapy after all! What I needed was a different treatment protocol because my depression was a symptom of my ill health. I’d never have guessed!
> 
> Anyway, here I am now, somehow at the other side of it all. I was discharged early as they needed beds for covid patients and I have the good fortune to be able to rely on my mum for after-care. My usual team will look after me now and I feel very privileged and fortunate all around. Most of all, I am grateful for my clear mind. It’s drastically different being able to form coherent thoughts again. What a gift!
> 
> I’m not a healthy person by any means, but feel so grateful that I’m back on the road to reclaiming my heath. There’s a great deal of survivor’s guilt to work through, as this is now my 5th close call in as many years, and yet somehow, I have made it through. You do start to question if you’re meant to be surviving or it’s all some weird mix-up because better people than myself didn’t make it. Though, perhaps I shouldn’t count my chickens as I’m still in the midst of it all, lol!
> 
> * This is the last health update I'll clog up the thread with, I promise. It's not fun for me to share and it's definitely not pleasant for you guys to read, but I wanted to update now because you had walked this road with me when I was going through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Message to my tpf friends
> 
> 
> 
> I lost a lot of friends- as well as lots of people who pretended to be friends- along the way, but my TPF pocket friends stood by me the entire time. I cannot fathom how you all put up with me during that time as I continually leaned on this safe place for support.
> 
> For the inconvenience and annoyance I must surely have caused, I’m deeply sorry. I hope I’ll be forgiven.
> 
> I wonder how I will ever repay you all for the priceless gift of your continual support and lack of judgement.
> I hope you each know that your words, patience and kindness made a huge impact on me and helped me through some really dark days. You’re the best people- so much more than I deserve. You’re simply the best people.
> 
> 
> 
> Onto the fun topic of shopping my own closet! Well, I don’t even recall how many bags I have but I don’t care anymore.
> I am content in general. I don’t feel the need to add anything and would prefer to admire pretty bags from afar.
> 
> I’m also not trying to force myself to let go of my bags anymore. I know that I will slowly release them in time and that it will be easy to do so when it comes naturally.
> The previous fixation on reducing my collection was clearly a coping mechanism because I knew I wasn’t well and it was easier to fill my mind with the task of downsizing (and holding my mum close), than it was to admit to myself that things were dire.
> For the foreseeable future, I’m just going to enjoy my oddball collection without any guilt or self-imposed pressure to re-home anything.
> 
> On a personal level, I’m hoping to rebuild my life as I begin to regain some strength. I’d like to expand my world a bit beyond this pigeon-hole I’ve been in for so long. I’d love to be happy and laugh a bit more.
> I’m not sure how things will play out- nobody could have predicted the struggle of these past years, and I am very much still in the midst of treatment rather than recovered- but I’m hopeful for better and brighter days ahead, filled with quality time with my dear mum and my gorgeous kittehs.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be able to take part in some fun bag challenges at some point or, at the very least, be a gleeful spectator and enjoy all the eye-candy and informative discussions on here that I have missed so dearly.
> 
> It feels good to be back!





Wyatt says hello and welcome back!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Shopping my own wardrobe as in totally unwearable pieces: I turned a pair of leather pants and an awful suede jacket into pouches and painted some of them with characters from Roblox Adopt Me, the game my boy is playing all the time.
> The leopard version obviously is mine to keep.
> 
> View attachment 5232223


You are so talented!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Shopping my own wardrobe as in totally unwearable pieces: I turned a pair of leather pants and an awful suede jacket into pouches and painted some of them with characters from Roblox Adopt Me, the game my boy is playing all the time.
> The leopard version obviously is mine to keep.
> 
> View attachment 5232223


These are so cute!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> You are so talented!


Aww, thank-you! Making these does not require much talent, I fear (except for ironing crumpled, distressed leather from old garments into a near usuable state)...  my boy closely supervised me for not to get the details/ colours of his game characters wrong.


----------



## jblended

Awww, you guys are the best! Thank you for indulging me! 


JenJBS said:


> Jessie and Kipling send soft cuddles and soothing purrs.


Cuteness overload! And in B&W- very artsy! 


880 said:


> My latest favorite thing is a navy/white Loewe obi belt


Hello lovely! Looking fabulous as always! I could not rock that silhoette- so jealous; you look outstanding! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Jett says MEH!


But of course!  When you're that pretty, the whole world is Meh! I wanna rub that belly so badly! lol


cowgirlsboots said:


> So happy you are back @jblended ♥


Why do I think that's one of the boy mice? The mum was white, right?
Thanks for joining in on the furbaby parade! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> I turned a pair of leather pants and an awful suede jacket into pouches and painted some of them with characters from Roblox Adopt Me, the game my boy is playing all the time.


Awesomeness! You're so talented!


dcooney4 said:


> Wyatt says hello and welcome back!


Hello gorgeous Wyatt! He's gotten bigger since you adopted him! I hope Ryder is doing well, too! 

Yep, now I really feel like I'm home!


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5232332
> 
> Wyatt says hello and welcome back!



Handsome Wyatt!


----------



## whateve

@jblended Charlie says hi!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Hello dear pocket friends! You have been sorely missed! I hope everyone is well!
> In some ways it feels like I’ve been away forever, and in others, it feels like I’ve only been gone for a single beat.  The reality is that it has not been that long at all and my absence has probably gone unnoticed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal life/health update. Feel free to skip.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought 2019 was tough, being unemployed and broke. Then 2020 came and I battled covid twice along with my other health issues, thus wiping me out for the whole year.
> Then, ahhh, 2021 rolled in- it would be better, it had to be easier. Ha! I have spent almost all of it so far in hospital or, when I was out for small breaks, in medical quarantine in isolation.
> 
> Looking back, I can see how my world literally shrank around me these past two years. You don’t realize when you’re in the midst of severe illness how much your cognition is affected and how cyclical your thoughts become, and by extension, how repetitive your speech becomes (or in this case, posts).
> 
> I can clearly see in hindsight that I hyper-focused on:
> 
> getting employed again in spite of my disfigurement
> keeping my mum super close and covid-free
> reducing my bag collection
> taking an occasional walk when I was permitted
> That’s it. That was my entire world. For 2 years, that is all I focused on.  How sad is that?
> 
> How on earth I thought I was going to be able to work an actual corporate job again whilst I was that ill is beyond me. Why I shared all my cyclical thoughts about these limited subjects on these forums is also a mystery to me. I was suffering from severe insomnia, so I wonder if anything I posted during that time even made sense, lol!
> 
> Eventually I reached a point where I admitted that I needed something more than I was getting at my hospital and I sought out different medical opinions. I owe that, in large part, to my darling mum. When I was not lucid and would have happily continued as I was (stubbornly refusing to acknowledge that I was deteriorating), she started gently nudging me to head back home to England for treatment. She literally saved my life; I would not have lasted more than a couple of months more, or so they tell me. In hindsight, I can believe that.
> 
> Being back home was bizarre because I was in isolation in the hospital and saw nothing outside of it. It proved really challenging because I was already so depressed before admission and this only worsened my feelings. To be close to my siblings and childhood friends but not be able to even say hi made me lonely. To come to terms with my prognosis made me feel helpless. The chemotherapy wrecked me and took away the last bit of physical strength I had. All of those issues are manageable when you’re starting off with a clear head but, they quickly become stifling when you are already struggling with depression.
> Tangentially, for those of you who may recall that I suffered with a therapist when attempting to deal with said depression, it turns out I didn’t need therapy after all! What I needed was a different treatment protocol because my depression was a symptom of my ill health. I’d never have guessed!
> 
> Anyway, here I am now, somehow at the other side of it all. I was discharged early as they needed beds for covid patients and I have the good fortune to be able to rely on my mum for after-care. My usual team will look after me now and I feel very privileged and fortunate all around. Most of all, I am grateful for my clear mind. It’s drastically different being able to form coherent thoughts again. What a gift!
> 
> I’m not a healthy person by any means, but feel so grateful that I’m back on the road to reclaiming my heath. There’s a great deal of survivor’s guilt to work through, as this is now my 5th close call in as many years, and yet somehow, I have made it through. You do start to question if you’re meant to be surviving or it’s all some weird mix-up because better people than myself didn’t make it. Though, perhaps I shouldn’t count my chickens as I’m still in the midst of it all, lol!
> 
> * This is the last health update I'll clog up the thread with, I promise. It's not fun for me to share and it's definitely not pleasant for you guys to read, but I wanted to update now because you had walked this road with me when I was going through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Message to my tpf friends
> 
> 
> 
> I lost a lot of friends- as well as lots of people who pretended to be friends- along the way, but my TPF pocket friends stood by me the entire time. I cannot fathom how you all put up with me during that time as I continually leaned on this safe place for support.
> 
> For the inconvenience and annoyance I must surely have caused, I’m deeply sorry. I hope I’ll be forgiven.
> 
> I wonder how I will ever repay you all for the priceless gift of your continual support and lack of judgement.
> I hope you each know that your words, patience and kindness made a huge impact on me and helped me through some really dark days. You’re the best people- so much more than I deserve. You’re simply the best people.
> 
> 
> 
> Onto the fun topic of shopping my own closet! Well, I don’t even recall how many bags I have but I don’t care anymore.
> I am content in general. I don’t feel the need to add anything and would prefer to admire pretty bags from afar.
> 
> I’m also not trying to force myself to let go of my bags anymore. I know that I will slowly release them in time and that it will be easy to do so when it comes naturally.
> The previous fixation on reducing my collection was clearly a coping mechanism because I knew I wasn’t well and it was easier to fill my mind with the task of downsizing (and holding my mum close), than it was to admit to myself that things were dire.
> For the foreseeable future, I’m just going to enjoy my oddball collection without any guilt or self-imposed pressure to re-home anything.
> 
> On a personal level, I’m hoping to rebuild my life as I begin to regain some strength. I’d like to expand my world a bit beyond this pigeon-hole I’ve been in for so long. I’d love to be happy and laugh a bit more.
> I’m not sure how things will play out- nobody could have predicted the struggle of these past years, and I am very much still in the midst of treatment rather than recovered- but I’m hopeful for better and brighter days ahead, filled with quality time with my dear mum and my gorgeous kittehs.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be able to take part in some fun bag challenges at some point or, at the very least, be a gleeful spectator and enjoy all the eye-candy and informative discussions on here that I have missed so dearly.
> 
> It feels good to be back!


Welcome back and best wishes for a great rest of the year!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Welcome back @jblended! I’m so glad to see you here! Hugs
> 
> In closet news today, a friend came over on Saturday and took three enormous heaping  (fresh direct sized) bags of clothes ( so I now have a little more room). I also gave away a smaller pile, but forgot to take a pic!
> 
> all this made room for some new acquisitions. My latest favorite thing is a navy/white Loewe obi belt (it was a red hot style last year, but I’m a late adapter) Loewe is entirely out of size large (honestly I would have been thrilled with an X large), so I had to get a medium but I still love it. Last pic is of the back; the way that models etc tied it was with no space between the ends.
> 
> View attachment 5232202
> View attachment 5232203
> View attachment 5232204


Congratulations on the closet editing! Great obi belt - you look fantastic!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Shopping my own wardrobe as in totally unwearable pieces: I turned a pair of leather pants and an awful suede jacket into pouches and painted some of them with characters from Roblox Adopt Me, the game my boy is playing all the time.
> The leopard version obviously is mine to keep.
> 
> View attachment 5232223


You’re so talented, I love your recent project!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying a bag with a caramel colored stripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220282


So pretty. I don’t follow LV. Which model is this? 



BowieFan1971 said:


> The unpleasant side effect of losing weight (5 lbs) beyond my goal weight (still trying to figure out maintenance eating) is that the wardrobe I put together and love is starting to not fit! My DH says ”Just buy new clothes.” but I don’t WANT new clothes! I have clothes I like! Ones I found secondhand and cannot easily replace or not at the same price. *sigh*


I completely relate. I like my clothes and don’t want any weight fluctuations to get me out of them.  


ElainePG said:


> Love this! Rockstud will never, ever go out of style.


From your mouth to the fashion gods ears. I bought some Rockstud high heeled sandals and pray I get several seasons out of them. LOL! 





jblended said:


> Hello dear pocket friends! You have been sorely missed! I hope everyone is well!
> In some ways it feels like I’ve been away forever, and in others, it feels like I’ve only been gone for a single beat.  The reality is that it has not been that long at all and my absence has probably gone unnoticed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal life/health update. Feel free to skip.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought 2019 was tough, being unemployed and broke. Then 2020 came and I battled covid twice along with my other health issues, thus wiping me out for the whole year.
> Then, ahhh, 2021 rolled in- it would be better, it had to be easier. Ha! I have spent almost all of it so far in hospital or, when I was out for small breaks, in medical quarantine in isolation.
> 
> Looking back, I can see how my world literally shrank around me these past two years. You don’t realize when you’re in the midst of severe illness how much your cognition is affected and how cyclical your thoughts become, and by extension, how repetitive your speech becomes (or in this case, posts).
> 
> I can clearly see in hindsight that I hyper-focused on:
> 
> getting employed again in spite of my disfigurement
> keeping my mum super close and covid-free
> reducing my bag collection
> taking an occasional walk when I was permitted
> That’s it. That was my entire world. For 2 years, that is all I focused on.  How sad is that?
> 
> How on earth I thought I was going to be able to work an actual corporate job again whilst I was that ill is beyond me. Why I shared all my cyclical thoughts about these limited subjects on these forums is also a mystery to me. I was suffering from severe insomnia, so I wonder if anything I posted during that time even made sense, lol!
> 
> Eventually I reached a point where I admitted that I needed something more than I was getting at my hospital and I sought out different medical opinions. I owe that, in large part, to my darling mum. When I was not lucid and would have happily continued as I was (stubbornly refusing to acknowledge that I was deteriorating), she started gently nudging me to head back home to England for treatment. She literally saved my life; I would not have lasted more than a couple of months more, or so they tell me. In hindsight, I can believe that.
> 
> Being back home was bizarre because I was in isolation in the hospital and saw nothing outside of it. It proved really challenging because I was already so depressed before admission and this only worsened my feelings. To be close to my siblings and childhood friends but not be able to even say hi made me lonely. To come to terms with my prognosis made me feel helpless. The chemotherapy wrecked me and took away the last bit of physical strength I had. All of those issues are manageable when you’re starting off with a clear head but, they quickly become stifling when you are already struggling with depression.
> Tangentially, for those of you who may recall that I suffered with a therapist when attempting to deal with said depression, it turns out I didn’t need therapy after all! What I needed was a different treatment protocol because my depression was a symptom of my ill health. I’d never have guessed!
> 
> Anyway, here I am now, somehow at the other side of it all. I was discharged early as they needed beds for covid patients and I have the good fortune to be able to rely on my mum for after-care. My usual team will look after me now and I feel very privileged and fortunate all around. Most of all, I am grateful for my clear mind. It’s drastically different being able to form coherent thoughts again. What a gift!
> 
> I’m not a healthy person by any means, but feel so grateful that I’m back on the road to reclaiming my heath. There’s a great deal of survivor’s guilt to work through, as this is now my 5th close call in as many years, and yet somehow, I have made it through. You do start to question if you’re meant to be surviving or it’s all some weird mix-up because better people than myself didn’t make it. Though, perhaps I shouldn’t count my chickens as I’m still in the midst of it all, lol!
> 
> * This is the last health update I'll clog up the thread with, I promise. It's not fun for me to share and it's definitely not pleasant for you guys to read, but I wanted to update now because you had walked this road with me when I was going through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Message to my tpf friends
> 
> 
> 
> I lost a lot of friends- as well as lots of people who pretended to be friends- along the way, but my TPF pocket friends stood by me the entire time. I cannot fathom how you all put up with me during that time as I continually leaned on this safe place for support.
> 
> For the inconvenience and annoyance I must surely have caused, I’m deeply sorry. I hope I’ll be forgiven.
> 
> I wonder how I will ever repay you all for the priceless gift of your continual support and lack of judgement.
> I hope you each know that your words, patience and kindness made a huge impact on me and helped me through some really dark days. You’re the best people- so much more than I deserve. You’re simply the best people.
> 
> 
> 
> Onto the fun topic of shopping my own closet! Well, I don’t even recall how many bags I have but I don’t care anymore.
> I am content in general. I don’t feel the need to add anything and would prefer to admire pretty bags from afar.
> 
> I’m also not trying to force myself to let go of my bags anymore. I know that I will slowly release them in time and that it will be easy to do so when it comes naturally.
> The previous fixation on reducing my collection was clearly a coping mechanism because I knew I wasn’t well and it was easier to fill my mind with the task of downsizing (and holding my mum close), than it was to admit to myself that things were dire.
> For the foreseeable future, I’m just going to enjoy my oddball collection without any guilt or self-imposed pressure to re-home anything.
> 
> On a personal level, I’m hoping to rebuild my life as I begin to regain some strength. I’d like to expand my world a bit beyond this pigeon-hole I’ve been in for so long. I’d love to be happy and laugh a bit more.
> I’m not sure how things will play out- nobody could have predicted the struggle of these past years, and I am very much still in the midst of treatment rather than recovered- but I’m hopeful for better and brighter days ahead, filled with quality time with my dear mum and my gorgeous kittehs.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be able to take part in some fun bag challenges at some point or, at the very least, be a gleeful spectator and enjoy all the eye-candy and informative discussions on here that I have missed so dearly.
> 
> It feels good to be back!


While I admire your strength, I’m sorry you’ve had to go through so very much. Hugs!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hey!  Catching up again. It’s so nice to see all the happy chatter from new and old friends. 

I’ve thought of you and missed you. My absence was originally caused by me being busy with my new job and a concurrent waning interest in new handbags. I love my collection so I spent my time buying shoes (I now have a bad Louboutin habit LOL!) and jewelry (as always - diamonds!).

But in August (cue oninous music) I was diagnosed with a grapefruit sized brain tumor. Happily it was benign but it still required invasive surgery. I’m 5 weeks post op and getting better every day. I still feel less than my best but most people can’t tell I’ve had anything happen. And, for that, I’m immensely grateful.

On purses - I bought some lovely Louboutin, Aquazzura and Valentino shoes that are screaming for a brown purse. Also some blue clothing that would benefit.  You ladies know I typically hate earth tones but this needs to happen. LOL! So, for the first time, I’m looking at LV mono. I figure if I’m going to get a brown bag, the variety of tones would carry me across brown needs. So, I’m going to lurk the LV thread a bit. Any suggestions for a smallish medium sized LV mono shoulder bag (not the Alma or Speedy)?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey!  Catching up again. It’s so nice to see all the happy chatter from new and old friends.
> 
> I’ve thought of you and missed you. My absence was originally caused by me being busy with my new job and a concurrent waning interest in new handbags. I love my collection so I spent my time buying shoes (I now have a bad Louboutin habit LOL!) and jewelry (as always - diamonds!).
> 
> But in August (cue oninous music) I was diagnosed with a grapefruit sized brain tumor. Happily it was benign but it still required invasive surgery. I’m 5 weeks post op and getting better every day. I still feel less than my best but most people can’t tell I’ve had anything happen. And, for that, I’m immensely grateful.
> 
> On purses - I bought some lovely Louboutin, Aquazzura and Valentino shoes that are screaming for a brown purse. Also some blue clothing that would benefit.  You ladies know I typically hate earth tones but this needs to happen. LOL! So, for the first time, I’m looking at LV mono. I figure if I’m going to get a brown bag, the variety of tones would carry me across brown needs. So, I’m going to lurk the LV thread a bit. Any suggestions for a smallish medium sized LV mono shoulder bag (not the Alma or Speedy)?


I'm glad you are on the mend! That must have been so scary! Did they have to shave your hair? I hope your DH has been spoiling you during your recovery.

I have no recommendations for LV. It's a brand I've never ventured into.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> @jblended Charlie says hi!


Wow! What an adorable face and such expressive eyes! I had seen you speak of him but I think this is the first I've seen a picture! Thank you so much!  


More bags said:


> Welcome back and best wishes for a great rest of the year!


Thank you! 


Sparkletastic said:


> While I admire your strength, I’m sorry you’ve had to go through so very much. Hugs!!


Thank you! 


Sparkletastic said:


> But in August (cue oninous music) I was diagnosed with a grapefruit sized brain tumor. Happily it was benign but it still required invasive surgery. I’m 5 weeks post op and getting better every day. I still feel less than my best but most people can’t tell I’ve had anything happen. And, for that, I’m immensely grateful.



Oh Sparks, that must have been terrifying! I'm so glad you're on the other side of the surgery now! You're a champ! 
I hope you're not in any discomfort and that each day will be easier than the last. Sending healing vibes your way, and truly, so relieved we have our Sparkles back!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I'm glad you are on the mend! That must have been so scary! Did they have to shave your hair? I hope your DH has been spoiling you during your recovery.
> 
> I have no recommendations for LV. It's a brand I've never ventured into.


Modern medicine is sometimes wonderful! They did a headband incision (ear to ear across the top of my head) so only a tiny 1/4” section was shaved and that area is completely hidden by all my hair. It amazes me that they took the front part of my skull off my head and now you can’t tell I had anything done at all. Frankenstein could have taken some lessons. 

I wasn’t scared. Once they said it was benign, I was ok. And I had an amazing surgeon - head of neurosurgery for Mayo Clinic. That gave me a lot of confidence.
And, Mr. Sparkle has been a sweetie. Lots of spoiling, patience and care.   





jblended said:


> Wow! What an adorable face and such expressive eyes! I had seen you speak of him but I think this is the first I've seen a picture! Thank you so much!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Oh Sparks, that must have been terrifying! I'm so glad you're on the other side of the surgery now! You're a champ!
> I hope you're not in any discomfort and that each day will be easier than the last. Sending healing vibes your way, and truly, so relieved we have our Sparkles back!


This has been a ROUGH recovery. Even though I lost no mental or physical function (YAY!) the fatigue was crushing. I’m usually very energetic with lots of stamina for work, travel, errands, fun all in one day. But, the first 3 weeks after surgery, I would be exhausted after something as simple as bathing - to the point of going back to bed.  Now it’s just headaches and some of lingering fatigue. I’m walking and doing yoga daily which seemed impossible 2 weeks ago.

In all, I feel very lucky. Time to move on and embrace life!


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey!  Catching up again. It’s so nice to see all the happy chatter from new and old friends.
> 
> I’ve thought of you and missed you. My absence was originally caused by me being busy with my new job and a concurrent waning interest in new handbags. I love my collection so I spent my time buying shoes (I now have a bad Louboutin habit LOL!) and jewelry (as always - diamonds!).
> 
> But in August (cue oninous music) I was diagnosed with a grapefruit sized brain tumor. Happily it was benign but it still required invasive surgery. I’m 5 weeks post op and getting better every day. I still feel less than my best but most people can’t tell I’ve had anything happen. And, for that, I’m immensely grateful.
> 
> On purses - I bought some lovely Louboutin, Aquazzura and Valentino shoes that are screaming for a brown purse. Also some blue clothing that would benefit.  You ladies know I typically hate earth tones but this needs to happen. LOL! So, for the first time, I’m looking at LV mono. I figure if I’m going to get a brown bag, the variety of tones would carry me across brown needs. So, I’m going to lurk the LV thread a bit. Any suggestions for a smallish medium sized LV mono shoulder bag (not the Alma or Speedy)?


you have been very missed! I’m so glad you are okay and recovered enough to do some yoga! you deserve a ton of LV mono!  Hugs


----------



## mariliz11

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey!  Catching up again. It’s so nice to see all the happy chatter from new and old friends.
> 
> I’ve thought of you and missed you. My absence was originally caused by me being busy with my new job and a concurrent waning interest in new handbags. I love my collection so I spent my time buying shoes (I now have a bad Louboutin habit LOL!) and jewelry (as always - diamonds!).
> 
> But in August (cue oninous music) I was diagnosed with a grapefruit sized brain tumor. Happily it was benign but it still required invasive surgery. I’m 5 weeks post op and getting better every day. I still feel less than my best but most people can’t tell I’ve had anything happen. And, for that, I’m immensely grateful.
> 
> On purses - I bought some lovely Louboutin, Aquazzura and Valentino shoes that are screaming for a brown purse. Also some blue clothing that would benefit.  You ladies know I typically hate earth tones but this needs to happen. LOL! So, for the first time, I’m looking at LV mono. I figure if I’m going to get a brown bag, the variety of tones would carry me across brown needs. So, I’m going to lurk the LV thread a bit. Any suggestions for a smallish medium sized LV mono shoulder bag (not the Alma or Speedy)?


I'd suggest the mono or reverse mono Metis or the petit Noe. To me those are similar to the Alma and Speedy in terms of when and how you can style them, more of everyday/work bags. For something dressier I would suggest the Dauphine. Hope this helps!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey!  Catching up again. It’s so nice to see all the happy chatter from new and old friends.
> 
> I’ve thought of you and missed you. My absence was originally caused by me being busy with my new job and a concurrent waning interest in new handbags. I love my collection so I spent my time buying shoes (I now have a bad Louboutin habit LOL!) and jewelry (as always - diamonds!).
> 
> But in August (cue oninous music) I was diagnosed with a grapefruit sized brain tumor. Happily it was benign but it still required invasive surgery. I’m 5 weeks post op and getting better every day. I still feel less than my best but most people can’t tell I’ve had anything happen. And, for that, I’m immensely grateful.
> 
> On purses - I bought some lovely Louboutin, Aquazzura and Valentino shoes that are screaming for a brown purse. Also some blue clothing that would benefit.  You ladies know I typically hate earth tones but this needs to happen. LOL! So, for the first time, I’m looking at LV mono. I figure if I’m going to get a brown bag, the variety of tones would carry me across brown needs. So, I’m going to lurk the LV thread a bit. Any suggestions for a smallish medium sized LV mono shoulder bag (not the Alma or Speedy)?


Welcome back! I am so glad you are doing better now. That must have been frightening.  I was thinking of you lately and I now sometimes wear red bags, and I never really did before I met you on here. Have fun choosing an LV .


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey!  Catching up again. It’s so nice to see all the happy chatter from new and old friends.
> 
> I’ve thought of you and missed you. My absence was originally caused by me being busy with my new job and a concurrent waning interest in new handbags. I love my collection so I spent my time buying shoes (I now have a bad Louboutin habit LOL!) and jewelry (as always - diamonds!).
> 
> But in August (cue oninous music) I was diagnosed with a grapefruit sized brain tumor. Happily it was benign but it still required invasive surgery. I’m 5 weeks post op and getting better every day. I still feel less than my best but most people can’t tell I’ve had anything happen. And, for that, I’m immensely grateful.
> 
> On purses - I bought some lovely Louboutin, Aquazzura and Valentino shoes that are screaming for a brown purse. Also some blue clothing that would benefit.  You ladies know I typically hate earth tones but this needs to happen. LOL! So, for the first time, I’m looking at LV mono. I figure if I’m going to get a brown bag, the variety of tones would carry me across brown needs. So, I’m going to lurk the LV thread a bit. Any suggestions for a smallish medium sized LV mono shoulder bag (not the Alma or Speedy)?


Good heavens! I’m glad you’re on the road to recovery - you have a marvelous attitude! I’m glad you’re doing some yoga too, it‘s marvelous for your body and mind.
For LV Monogram, I like the Metis - it’s a nice size, has some structure and it’s cute.
https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/pochette-metis-monogram-nvprod1770372v
Like @mariliz11 - I also like the Noe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> So pretty. I don’t follow LV. Which model is this?


Thank you. It's a now retired convertible backpack called Clapton.
I missed seeing you too on TPF, and I'm so glad you are back!!!


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> Actually, paging @JenJBS @dcooney4 @Jereni @BowieFan1971 May I please have some pics of your furbabies to complete my joyful tpf return? And @whateve You could post your shellbaby!
> 
> Also, whoa, what are all these new 'reaction' options we have? This will be such fun!



Welcome back!


----------



## FizzyWater

Welcome back, @Sparkletastic and @jblended !  I'm glad you're both doing so much better.

Bandit says hi!  (And I have not the slightest idea what that random back leg is doing...)


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey!  Catching up again. It’s so nice to see all the happy chatter from new and old friends.
> 
> I’ve thought of you and missed you. My absence was originally caused by me being busy with my new job and a concurrent waning interest in new handbags. I love my collection so I spent my time buying shoes (I now have a bad Louboutin habit LOL!) and jewelry (as always - diamonds!).
> 
> But in August (cue oninous music) I was diagnosed with a grapefruit sized brain tumor. Happily it was benign but it still required invasive surgery. I’m 5 weeks post op and getting better every day. I still feel less than my best but most people can’t tell I’ve had anything happen. And, for that, I’m immensely grateful.
> 
> On purses - I bought some lovely Louboutin, Aquazzura and Valentino shoes that are screaming for a brown purse. Also some blue clothing that would benefit.  You ladies know I typically hate earth tones but this needs to happen. LOL! So, for the first time, I’m looking at LV mono. I figure if I’m going to get a brown bag, the variety of tones would carry me across brown needs. So, I’m going to lurk the LV thread a bit. Any suggestions for a smallish medium sized LV mono shoulder bag (not the Alma or Speedy)?


Big hugs and best wishes for a solid recovery!

Are you open to vintage LV? If you are, the Saint Cloud is a great bag. There’s also the ever classic Pochette Matis, which you can get new or preloved.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> View attachment 5232951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232952


I love that first shot! Tabbies are my faves and they have the softest, fuzziest bellies!!!!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey!  Catching up again. It’s so nice to see all the happy chatter from new and old friends.
> 
> I’ve thought of you and missed you. My absence was originally caused by me being busy with my new job and a concurrent waning interest in new handbags. I love my collection so I spent my time buying shoes (I now have a bad Louboutin habit LOL!) and jewelry (as always - diamonds!).
> 
> But in August (cue oninous music) I was diagnosed with a grapefruit sized brain tumor. Happily it was benign but it still required invasive surgery. I’m 5 weeks post op and getting better every day. I still feel less than my best but most people can’t tell I’ve had anything happen. And, for that, I’m immensely grateful.
> 
> On purses - I bought some lovely Louboutin, Aquazzura and Valentino shoes that are screaming for a brown purse. Also some blue clothing that would benefit.  You ladies know I typically hate earth tones but this needs to happen. LOL! So, for the first time, I’m looking at LV mono. I figure if I’m going to get a brown bag, the variety of tones would carry me across brown needs. So, I’m going to lurk the LV thread a bit. Any suggestions for a smallish medium sized LV mono shoulder bag (not the Alma or Speedy)?


It’s so good to hear from you. I’m glad you got great medical care and that you‘re getting back on your feet. Wishing you a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## jblended

Jereni said:


> Welcome back!


Oooh SO fluffy and cuddly! Thank you!  


FizzyWater said:


> Welcome back, @Sparkletastic and @jblended !  I'm glad you're both doing so much better.
> 
> Bandit says hi!  (And I have not the slightest idea what that random back leg is doing...)


 That back leg cracked me up! Like Angelina Jolie with her leg-pop that went viral! 
Thank you! 

I think our collective furbabies may rival even the most gorgeous of bags on tpf! Each a superstar in their own right!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey!  Catching up again. It’s so nice to see all the happy chatter from new and old friends.
> 
> I’ve thought of you and missed you. My absence was originally caused by me being busy with my new job and a concurrent waning interest in new handbags. I love my collection so I spent my time buying shoes (I now have a bad Louboutin habit LOL!) and jewelry (as always - diamonds!).
> 
> But in August (cue oninous music) I was diagnosed with a grapefruit sized brain tumor. Happily it was benign but it still required invasive surgery. I’m 5 weeks post op and getting better every day. I still feel less than my best but most people can’t tell I’ve had anything happen. And, for that, I’m immensely grateful.
> 
> On purses - I bought some lovely Louboutin, Aquazzura and Valentino shoes that are screaming for a brown purse. Also some blue clothing that would benefit.  You ladies know I typically hate earth tones but this needs to happen. LOL! So, for the first time, I’m looking at LV mono. I figure if I’m going to get a brown bag, the variety of tones would carry me across brown needs. So, I’m going to lurk the LV thread a bit. Any suggestions for a smallish medium sized LV mono shoulder bag (not the Alma or Speedy)?



Get well soon dear @Sparkletastic ! It´s so nice you are back! Sending all my best wishes!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Why do I think that's one of the boy mice? The mum was white, right?
> Thanks for joining in on the furbaby parade!


You are right! That´s one of the 3 boys- officially Milkyway, but usually "the little one" as he is the smallest of all the children. He is the bravest, too and does not run as soon as I start taking pictures. 
Their Mum Biscuit is white with beige hues. We have no clue what the Dad looked like as she came to us already pregnant and gave birth with a few days.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> The color is gorgeous - I just think of it as a dark and more subtle red - so whatever you wear red with will also work with burgundy! As @BowieFan1971 said above - navy, camel/tan, gray and black are perfect with it. I do also have a pair of burgundy/dark red shoes that will work with it and a pair of loafers in cognac.
> *Plus - it's the color of my favorite wine!*


That's an excellent reason!!!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks ! That is just what I am going to do. Thought about it all  week and made room in my shelf.


Congrats! I think it will go with pretty much anything… and it's very different from your other bags.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Here she is… my new pride and joy. This is the burgundy of my dreams in that it is a strongly pink/purple burgundy. The word that came to mind the minute I saw it was JUICY lol.
> 
> View attachment 5230906


Wow-wow-wow! I just want to give this bag a little hug!


----------



## baghabitz34

Carrying the mostly caramel LV City Steamer


----------



## baghabitz34

Welcome back to both @Sparkletastic and @jblended. Happy to hear you are both on the mend & wish you both a speedy recovery.

For the LV recommendation, I would suggest the same as @mariliz11 the Pochette Metis or the Dauphine. There is also the new Petit Palais. Happy shopping!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

It is a stormy day here ,but I couldn’t resist taking the wrapping off the handles for a good look. I really adore this one. I sent four bags packing this month.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Hello dear pocket friends! You have been sorely missed! I hope everyone is well!
> In some ways it feels like I’ve been away forever, and in others, it feels like I’ve only been gone for a single beat.  The reality is that it has not been that long at all and my absence has probably gone unnoticed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal life/health update. Feel free to skip.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought 2019 was tough, being unemployed and broke. Then 2020 came and I battled covid twice along with my other health issues, thus wiping me out for the whole year.
> Then, ahhh, 2021 rolled in- it would be better, it had to be easier. Ha! I have spent almost all of it so far in hospital or, when I was out for small breaks, in medical quarantine in isolation.
> 
> Looking back, I can see how my world literally shrank around me these past two years. You don’t realize when you’re in the midst of severe illness how much your cognition is affected and how cyclical your thoughts become, and by extension, how repetitive your speech becomes (or in this case, posts).
> 
> I can clearly see in hindsight that I hyper-focused on:
> 
> getting employed again in spite of my disfigurement
> keeping my mum super close and covid-free
> reducing my bag collection
> taking an occasional walk when I was permitted
> That’s it. That was my entire world. For 2 years, that is all I focused on.  How sad is that?
> 
> How on earth I thought I was going to be able to work an actual corporate job again whilst I was that ill is beyond me. Why I shared all my cyclical thoughts about these limited subjects on these forums is also a mystery to me. I was suffering from severe insomnia, so I wonder if anything I posted during that time even made sense, lol!
> 
> Eventually I reached a point where I admitted that I needed something more than I was getting at my hospital and I sought out different medical opinions. I owe that, in large part, to my darling mum. When I was not lucid and would have happily continued as I was (stubbornly refusing to acknowledge that I was deteriorating), she started gently nudging me to head back home to England for treatment. She literally saved my life; I would not have lasted more than a couple of months more, or so they tell me. In hindsight, I can believe that.
> 
> Being back home was bizarre because I was in isolation in the hospital and saw nothing outside of it. It proved really challenging because I was already so depressed before admission and this only worsened my feelings. To be close to my siblings and childhood friends but not be able to even say hi made me lonely. To come to terms with my prognosis made me feel helpless. The chemotherapy wrecked me and took away the last bit of physical strength I had. All of those issues are manageable when you’re starting off with a clear head but, they quickly become stifling when you are already struggling with depression.
> Tangentially, for those of you who may recall that I suffered with a therapist when attempting to deal with said depression, it turns out I didn’t need therapy after all! What I needed was a different treatment protocol because my depression was a symptom of my ill health. I’d never have guessed!
> 
> Anyway, here I am now, somehow at the other side of it all. I was discharged early as they needed beds for covid patients and I have the good fortune to be able to rely on my mum for after-care. My usual team will look after me now and I feel very privileged and fortunate all around. Most of all, I am grateful for my clear mind. It’s drastically different being able to form coherent thoughts again. What a gift!
> 
> I’m not a healthy person by any means, but feel so grateful that I’m back on the road to reclaiming my heath. There’s a great deal of survivor’s guilt to work through, as this is now my 5th close call in as many years, and yet somehow, I have made it through. You do start to question if you’re meant to be surviving or it’s all some weird mix-up because better people than myself didn’t make it. Though, perhaps I shouldn’t count my chickens as I’m still in the midst of it all, lol!
> 
> * This is the last health update I'll clog up the thread with, I promise. It's not fun for me to share and it's definitely not pleasant for you guys to read, but I wanted to update now because you had walked this road with me when I was going through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Message to my tpf friends
> 
> 
> 
> I lost a lot of friends- as well as lots of people who pretended to be friends- along the way, but my TPF pocket friends stood by me the entire time. I cannot fathom how you all put up with me during that time as I continually leaned on this safe place for support.
> 
> For the inconvenience and annoyance I must surely have caused, I’m deeply sorry. I hope I’ll be forgiven.
> 
> I wonder how I will ever repay you all for the priceless gift of your continual support and lack of judgement.
> I hope you each know that your words, patience and kindness made a huge impact on me and helped me through some really dark days. You’re the best people- so much more than I deserve. You’re simply the best people.
> 
> 
> 
> Onto the fun topic of shopping my own closet! Well, I don’t even recall how many bags I have but I don’t care anymore.
> I am content in general. I don’t feel the need to add anything and would prefer to admire pretty bags from afar.
> 
> I’m also not trying to force myself to let go of my bags anymore. I know that I will slowly release them in time and that it will be easy to do so when it comes naturally.
> The previous fixation on reducing my collection was clearly a coping mechanism because I knew I wasn’t well and it was easier to fill my mind with the task of downsizing (and holding my mum close), than it was to admit to myself that things were dire.
> For the foreseeable future, I’m just going to enjoy my oddball collection without any guilt or self-imposed pressure to re-home anything.
> 
> On a personal level, I’m hoping to rebuild my life as I begin to regain some strength. I’d like to expand my world a bit beyond this pigeon-hole I’ve been in for so long. I’d love to be happy and laugh a bit more.
> I’m not sure how things will play out- nobody could have predicted the struggle of these past years, and I am very much still in the midst of treatment rather than recovered- but I’m hopeful for better and brighter days ahead, filled with quality time with my dear mum and my gorgeous kittehs.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be able to take part in some fun bag challenges at some point or, at the very least, be a gleeful spectator and enjoy all the eye-candy and informative discussions on here that I have missed so dearly.
> 
> It feels good to be back!


What a joy to have you back, dear @jblended ! I don't have any furbaby photos for you, so here's a rainbow (seen from my front door) instead.



It's wonderful to have you back. And such good news that you're finally getting the treatment you need. Three cheers for your mum… and (of course) the kittens!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey!  Catching up again. It’s so nice to see all the happy chatter from new and old friends.
> 
> I’ve thought of you and missed you. My absence was originally caused by me being busy with my new job and a concurrent waning interest in new handbags. I love my collection so I spent my time buying shoes (I now have a bad Louboutin habit LOL!) and jewelry (as always - diamonds!).
> 
> But in August (cue oninous music) I was diagnosed with a grapefruit sized brain tumor. Happily it was benign but it still required invasive surgery. I’m 5 weeks post op and getting better every day. I still feel less than my best but most people can’t tell I’ve had anything happen. And, for that, I’m immensely grateful.
> 
> On purses - I bought some lovely Louboutin, Aquazzura and Valentino shoes that are screaming for a brown purse. Also some blue clothing that would benefit.  You ladies know I typically hate earth tones but this needs to happen. LOL! So, for the first time, I’m looking at LV mono. I figure if I’m going to get a brown bag, the variety of tones would carry me across brown needs. So, I’m going to lurk the LV thread a bit. Any suggestions for a smallish medium sized LV mono shoulder bag (not the Alma or Speedy)?


OMG, @Sparkletastic … that must have been terrifying! I mean, benign, okay, but the size of a grapefruit???? That must have been some surgery, to get that thing out of your head. I'm so glad you're on the mend. Take it easy, don't push yourself, and let Mr. Spark spoil you.

Love sounds like a fun rabbit hole for distraction. I don't know a thing about it, but I'm sure you'll find tons of help on the Love thread. Are you looking at new, or pre-loved?


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5233089
> 
> It is a stormy day here ,but I couldn’t resist taking the wrapping off the handles for a good look. I really adore this one. I sent four bags packing this month.


It's so pretty! How is the weight?


----------



## jblended

baghabitz34 said:


> Welcome back to both @Sparkletastic and @jblended. Happy to hear you are both on the mend & wish you both a speedy recovery.


Thank you! 


ElainePG said:


> What a joy to have you back, dear @jblended ! I don't have any furbaby photos for you, so here's a rainbow (seen from my front door) instead.


Thank you, dear Elaine! Such a perfect rainbow! 


dcooney4 said:


> It is a stormy day here ,but I couldn’t resist taking the wrapping off the handles for a good look. I really adore this one. I sent four bags packing this month.


This is a beautiful bag! How large is it? It looks like a smallish crossbody size from the pic...?
Oh I just _love_ it! Wear it good health. 



Cookiefiend said:


> The Tory Burch I couldn’t resist arrived late Saturday - but it has poured every day since then… until today.



Oooh! This is _incredible_! Such a stunning colour and it's the perfect time of year for these rich tones! Congrats, Cookie! Wear it in good health! 

Hah! Just realized both these bags are both TB! It's not a brand I've tried, so it's nice to see they have such lovely pieces. Very nice.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5233089
> 
> It is a stormy day here ,but I couldn’t resist taking the wrapping off the handles for a good look. I really adore this one. I sent four bags packing this month.


Oh it’s gorgeous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

The Tory Burch I couldn’t resist arrived late Saturday - but it has poured every day since then… until today.
Its really a gorgeous bag!


----------



## mariliz11

Cookiefiend said:


> The Tory Burch I couldn’t resist arrived late Saturday - but it has poured every day since then… until today.
> Its really a gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233157
> View attachment 5233158
> View attachment 5233159
> View attachment 5233160
> View attachment 5233161


It's stunning!!! Congrats!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> The Tory Burch I couldn’t resist arrived late Saturday - but it has poured every day since then… until today.
> Its really a gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233157
> View attachment 5233158
> View attachment 5233159
> View attachment 5233160
> View attachment 5233161


It's beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey!  Catching up again. It’s so nice to see all the happy chatter from new and old friends.
> 
> I’ve thought of you and missed you. My absence was originally caused by me being busy with my new job and a concurrent waning interest in new handbags. I love my collection so I spent my time buying shoes (I now have a bad Louboutin habit LOL!) and jewelry (as always - diamonds!).
> 
> But in August (cue oninous music) I was diagnosed with a grapefruit sized brain tumor. Happily it was benign but it still required invasive surgery. I’m 5 weeks post op and getting better every day. I still feel less than my best but most people can’t tell I’ve had anything happen. And, for that, I’m immensely grateful.
> 
> On purses - I bought some lovely Louboutin, Aquazzura and Valentino shoes that are screaming for a brown purse. Also some blue clothing that would benefit.  You ladies know I typically hate earth tones but this needs to happen. LOL! So, for the first time, I’m looking at LV mono. I figure if I’m going to get a brown bag, the variety of tones would carry me across brown needs. So, I’m going to lurk the LV thread a bit. Any suggestions for a smallish medium sized LV mono shoulder bag (not the Alma or Speedy)?


Oh no! So sorry about the tumor, but so glad you're recovering!  




Jereni said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> View attachment 5232951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232952


So precious! That belly! 




FizzyWater said:


> Welcome back, @Sparkletastic and @jblended !  I'm glad you're both doing so much better.
> 
> Bandit says hi!  (And I have not the slightest idea what that random back leg is doing...)
> 
> View attachment 5232974


Hi, Bandit! 



jblended said:


> Oooh SO fluffy and cuddly! Thank you!
> 
> That back leg cracked me up! Like Angelina Jolie with her leg-pop that went viral!
> Thank you!
> 
> I think our collective furbabies may rival even the most gorgeous of bags on tpf! Each a superstar in their own right!


Glad I'm not the only one who thought of Angelina!  Yep, our furbabies are the best! 




dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5233089
> 
> It is a stormy day here ,but I couldn’t resist taking the wrapping off the handles for a good look. I really adore this one. I sent four bags packing this month.


It's beautiful!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Thanks for all of the well wishes.  It’s nice to be back with my purse family.

And, thanks for the recommendations for LV bags. I’ve always liked the Pochette Metis but it’s not available on the site. I assume it’s discontinued (?).  I noticed LV bags are nearly at retail on resale sites so I would rather get whatever I choose from LV directly. But, if there is a wonderful, well priced presale bag, I’ll certainly pounce on it.

I like this bag. But, I didn’t buy it when it was first out (despite Mr. S’s strong advocating for it) because I felt the shape would make it impractical. I don’t carry a lot but still…?  Anyone have this?


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> It's so pretty! How is the weight?


Have not weighed it or carried it yet. It feels a bit heavier but not to bad.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> The Tory Burch I couldn’t resist arrived late Saturday - but it has poured every day since then… until today.
> Its really a gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233157
> View attachment 5233158
> View attachment 5233159
> View attachment 5233160
> View attachment 5233161


This is a gorgeous piece. They didn’t have it in the store I went to, but they had a bigger bag in the leather. It felt lovely but not as pretty as yours.


----------



## jblended

I completely forgot to add my own furbaby! I've posted my other 2 before, but I don't think I've posted princess Spotty. Here she is, very much the diminutive ruler of this household!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> I completely forgot to add my own furbaby! I've posted my other 2 before, but I don't think I've posted princess Spotty. Here she is, very much the diminutive ruler of this household!
> View attachment 5233242



Hello, princess Spotty!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m just noticing the non purse challenge. Love it!  I’ve been working on that as part of my renewed commitment to self care.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for all of the well wishes.  It’s nice to be back with my purse family.
> 
> And, thanks for the recommendations for LV bags. I’ve always liked the Pochette Metis but it’s not available on the site. I assume it’s discontinued (?).  I noticed LV bags are nearly at retail on resale sites so I would rather get whatever I choose from LV directly. But, if there is a wonderful, well priced presale bag, I’ll certainly pounce on it.
> 
> I like this bag. But, I didn’t buy it when it was first out (despite Mr. S’s strong advocating for it) because I felt the shape would make it impractical. I don’t carry a lot but still…?  Anyone have this?


I love the look of this shape. I've never tried one though.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I completely forgot to add my own furbaby! I've posted my other 2 before, but I don't think I've posted princess Spotty. Here she is, very much the diminutive ruler of this household!
> View attachment 5233242


She is a beauty.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5233089
> 
> It is a stormy day here ,but I couldn’t resist taking the wrapping off the handles for a good look. I really adore this one. I sent four bags packing this month.


Congratulations on your new bag! Dc you’re on fire, 4 bags out - way to go!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> The Tory Burch I couldn’t resist arrived late Saturday - but it has poured every day since then… until today.
> Its really a gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233157
> View attachment 5233158
> View attachment 5233159
> View attachment 5233160
> View attachment 5233161


Congratulations on your “new side piece.”  I want to reach out and touch the nubby suede.
I’m glad to hear you are keeping your Drag. I love burgundy, too and carried my burgundy Coco Handle today, and Box Rouge H - priceless!


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey!  Catching up again. It’s so nice to see all the happy chatter from new and old friends.
> 
> I’ve thought of you and missed you. My absence was originally caused by me being busy with my new job and a concurrent waning interest in new handbags. I love my collection so I spent my time buying shoes (I now have a bad Louboutin habit LOL!) and jewelry (as always - diamonds!).
> 
> But in August (cue oninous music) I was diagnosed with a grapefruit sized brain tumor. Happily it was benign but it still required invasive surgery. I’m 5 weeks post op and getting better every day. I still feel less than my best but most people can’t tell I’ve had anything happen. And, for that, I’m immensely grateful.
> 
> On purses - I bought some lovely Louboutin, Aquazzura and Valentino shoes that are screaming for a brown purse. Also some blue clothing that would benefit.  You ladies know I typically hate earth tones but this needs to happen. LOL! So, for the first time, I’m looking at LV mono. I figure if I’m going to get a brown bag, the variety of tones would carry me across brown needs. So, I’m going to lurk the LV thread a bit. Any suggestions for a smallish medium sized LV mono shoulder bag (not the Alma or Speedy)?


Spark I have missed you….  OMG so so glad everything went well with your surgery.  Tell Mr Sparkle to keep taking wonderful care of you.  For your LV needs what about


----------



## missie1

Hi Ladies I have totally feel off the wagon and have not been here in a while.  I have been busy buying clutches, cross bodies and jewelry.   I am now trying to figure out my bag goals because they are all over the place.  The count has totally went out the window lol.


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies I have totally feel off the wagon and have not been here in a while.  I have been busy buying clutches, cross bodies and jewelry.   I am now trying to figure out my bag goals because they are all over the place.  The count has totally went out the window lol.


Oh missie, great to see you! Goals schmoals, please share your new goodies


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for all of the well wishes.  It’s nice to be back with my purse family.
> 
> And, thanks for the recommendations for LV bags. I’ve always liked the Pochette Metis but it’s not available on the site. I assume it’s discontinued (?).  I noticed LV bags are nearly at retail on resale sites so I would rather get whatever I choose from LV directly. But, if there is a wonderful, well priced presale bag, I’ll certainly pounce on it.
> 
> I like this bag. But, I didn’t buy it when it was first out (despite Mr. S’s strong advocating for it) because I felt the shape would make it impractical. I don’t carry a lot but still…?  Anyone have this?


Welcome back sparkletastic..I’d been wondering  where you went. Wow. A benign grapefruit sized tumor...just wow.  I’m so glad that’s taken care of.

I love this LV! I couldn’t pull the trigger but I did long for it when I first saw it advertised and then in the boutique. I hope you get it. It’s so cute


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your “new side piece.”  I want to reach out and touch the nubby suede.
> I’m glad to hear you are keeping your Drag. I love burgundy, too and carried my burgundy Coco Handle today, and Box Rouge H - priceless!


Thought of you ladies today and I carried my own Bordeaux bag, 32K sellier, brushed phw. The 32 is a bit large for me, so I prefer to carry it by hand or in the crook of my arm. Went to Dior to help our friends (who are like family) get their wedding tux’s done. I wore leggings and felt oddly bare, so added a waxed cotton skirt from early to mid 2000’s. And, here is a pic of the Loewe obi belt with a Dior dress

@missie1, would love to see your newest things! Am sure they are spectacular! Hugs


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Oh missie, great to see you! Goals schmoals, please share your new goodies


Hey Mire Bags…. I will pull out tomorrow when DH leaves and get to showing


----------



## BowieFan1971

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies I have totally feel off the wagon and have not been here in a while.  I have been busy buying clutches, cross bodies and jewelry.   I am now trying to figure out my bag goals because they are all over the place.  The count has totally went out the window lol.


There’s always time to get back on track…no shame in that. Especially if you got things you love!


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Thought of you ladies today and I carried my own Bordeaux bag, 32K sellier, brushed phw. The 32 is a bit large for me, so I prefer to carry it by hand or in the crook of my arm. Went to Dior to help our friends (who are like family) get their wedding tux’s done. I wore leggings and felt oddly bare, so added a waxed cotton skirt from early to mid 2000’s. And, here is a pic of the Loewe obi belt with a Dior dress
> 
> @missie1, would love to see your newest things! Am sure they are spectacular! Hugs
> 
> View attachment 5233511
> View attachment 5233512
> View attachment 5233514


Love that jacket and belt!


----------



## missie1

BowieFan1971 said:


> There’s always time to get back on track…no shame in that. Especially if you got things you love!


Yessss I need to get focused so I can start next year strong


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Thought of you ladies today and I carried my own Bordeaux bag, 32K sellier, brushed phw. The 32 is a bit large for me, so I prefer to carry it by hand or in the crook of my arm. Went to Dior to help our friends (who are like family) get their wedding tux’s done. I wore leggings and felt oddly bare, so added a waxed cotton skirt from early to mid 2000’s. And, here is a pic of the Loewe obi belt with a Dior dress
> 
> @missie1, would love to see your newest things! Am sure they are spectacular! Hugs
> 
> View attachment 5233511
> View attachment 5233512
> View attachment 5233514


I always love when you share pics of this bag. You make everything look so chic - great outfits!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Welcome back sparkletastic..I’d been wondering  where you went. Wow. A benign grapefruit sized tumor...just wow.  I’m so glad that’s taken care of.
> 
> I love this LV! I couldn’t pull the trigger but I did long for it when I first saw it advertised and then in the boutique. I hope you get it. It’s so cute


I’m leaning heavily towards it because it would also be a cute novelty bag to have. My hold up is that I’d have to buy resale and I’d rather not.  But, if I decide it’s the one for me I’ll hunt a pristine one.

—/////—

We’re headed to a much needed two week vacation to Hawaii (I’m just not up to our usual int’l travel plus we have covid concerns about that.) I’ll try to keep up. Otherwise, I’ll see you all in a bit.


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies I have totally feel off the wagon and have not been here in a while.  I have been busy buying clutches, cross bodies and jewelry.   I am now trying to figure out my bag goals because they are all over the place.  The count has totally went out the window lol.


Part of this thread is figuring out how to use what’s in your closet (or your new closet lol)


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Thought of you ladies today and I carried my own Bordeaux bag, 32K sellier, brushed phw. The 32 is a bit large for me, so I prefer to carry it by hand or in the crook of my arm. Went to Dior to help our friends (who are like family) get their wedding tux’s done. I wore leggings and felt oddly bare, so added a waxed cotton skirt from early to mid 2000’s. And, here is a pic of the Loewe obi belt with a Dior dress
> 
> @missie1, would love to see your newest things! Am sure they are spectacular! Hugs
> 
> View attachment 5233511
> View attachment 5233512
> View attachment 5233514


You look wonderful . Hope you had a fun day.


----------



## jblended

Came out of the shower to find furbaby using my Coach gathered sadie as a pillow. 
So I think this ticks off two challenges for Oct (my personal 'post your furball' + 'use your black bags'). Carrying this beauty to my first doc appointment since being discharged. Forgot how much I love this little bag (though I must admit, I love the sleeping beauty more).


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> Part of this thread is figuring out how to use what’s in your closet (or your new closet lol)


Definitely got to figure that out because I’m adding and have not shopped my closet in a while


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m leaning heavily towards it because it would also be a cute novelty bag to have. My hold up is that I’d have to buy resale and I’d rather not.  But, if I decide it’s the one for me I’ll hunt a pristine one.
> 
> —/////—
> 
> We’re headed to a much needed two week vacation to Hawaii (I’m just not up to our usual int’l travel plus we have covid concerns about that.) I’ll try to keep up. Otherwise, I’ll see you all in a bit.


Enjoy your well deserved vacation. You may want to go to LV while you are there…I have heard fantastic things about the pricing and selection of the LV boutiques in HI.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A caramel bag again today.  I realized I have more caramel bags than I thought.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5233089
> 
> It is a stormy day here ,but I couldn’t resist taking the wrapping off the handles for a good look. I really adore this one. I sent four bags packing this month.


It's so cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Thought of you ladies today and I carried my own Bordeaux bag, 32K sellier, brushed phw. The 32 is a bit large for me, so I prefer to carry it by hand or in the crook of my arm. Went to Dior to help our friends (who are like family) get their wedding tux’s done. I wore leggings and felt oddly bare, so added a waxed cotton skirt from early to mid 2000’s. And, here is a pic of the Loewe obi belt with a Dior dress
> 
> @missie1, would love to see your newest things! Am sure they are spectacular! Hugs
> 
> View attachment 5233511
> View attachment 5233512
> View attachment 5233514


Love the color of your Bordeaux Kelly!


----------



## 880

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the color of your Bordeaux Kelly!


Thank you @More bags and @Sunshine mama ! This was one of three Kelly’s bought during covid when no one seemed to be shopping. i waited until this particular one went down to 5K USD from a Japanese reseller. It was sun damaged in back with some other non structural issues. @docride color corrected the sun damage; rejuvenated; weatherized;  and brushed the HW. Now she’s good to go!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies I have totally feel off the wagon and have not been here in a while.  I have been busy buying clutches, cross bodies and jewelry.   I am now trying to figure out my bag goals because they are all over the place.  The count has totally went out the window lol.



Welcome back! Please show us all your "sins"!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Thought of you ladies today and I carried my own Bordeaux bag, 32K sellier, brushed phw. The 32 is a bit large for me, so I prefer to carry it by hand or in the crook of my arm. Went to Dior to help our friends (who are like family) get their wedding tux’s done. I wore leggings and felt oddly bare, so added a waxed cotton skirt from early to mid 2000’s. And, here is a pic of the Loewe obi belt with a Dior dress
> 
> @missie1, would love to see your newest things! Am sure they are spectacular! Hugs
> 
> View attachment 5233511
> View attachment 5233512
> View attachment 5233514



You rock! I love the skirt worn over leggins look! It´s been far too long I dared to wear it myself. And your obi belt is just breathtakingly great!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m leaning heavily towards it because it would also be a cute novelty bag to have. My hold up is that I’d have to buy resale and I’d rather not.  But, if I decide it’s the one for me I’ll hunt a pristine one.
> 
> —/////—
> 
> We’re headed to a much needed two week vacation to Hawaii (I’m just not up to our usual int’l travel plus we have covid concerns about that.) I’ll try to keep up. Otherwise, I’ll see you all in a bit.



Have a good time!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Yippeh! Just marched three pairs of shoes out of the door- actually I sold them to Momox (online preloved fashion store), not lucrative, but they are gone, gone, gone! 
Finally sold one of my listed bags last week, too. Same as above...  in all cases I got back what I initially paid, though.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m leaning heavily towards it because it would also be a cute novelty bag to have. My hold up is that I’d have to buy resale and I’d rather not.  But, if I decide it’s the one for me I’ll hunt a pristine one.
> 
> —/////—
> 
> We’re headed to a much needed two week vacation to Hawaii (I’m just not up to our usual int’l travel plus we have covid concerns about that.) I’ll try to keep up. Otherwise, I’ll see you all in a bit.


Have a fantastic vacation in Hawaii, Sparkle!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

Sunshine mama said:


> A caramel bag again today.  I realized I have more caramel bags than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233922


Great photo Sunshine Mama. I love this bag, details please!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yippeh! Just marched three pairs of shoes out of the door- actually I sold them to Momox (online preloved fashion store), not lucrative, but they are gone, gone, gone!
> Finally sold one of my listed bags last week, too. Same as above...  in all cases I got back what I initially paid, though.


Congratulations on your outs cowgirlsboots!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> Thank you @More bags and @Sunshine mama ! This was one of three Kelly’s bought during covid when no one seemed to be shopping. i waited until this particular one went down to 5K USD from a Japanese reseller. It was sun damaged in back with some other non structural issues. @docride color corrected the sun damage; rejuvenated; weatherized;  and brushed the HW. Now she’s good to go!


I was going to reach out to you about Docride.  I just got a Vache Natural Kelly that I’m considering if I should get weatherproofed? Would love to hear your thoughts.  I was thinking to send to her and not try at home.


----------



## missie1

So ladies heres the bags that I have gotten recently.  I didn’t  even realize I had gotten so many neutral bags as Im a color girl. Also my sissy revised the rules recently regarding the count and the rules. We are now allowed to have same color bags in shoulder, clutch and crossbody styles.  I also still don’t count workhorse bags which is what I consider the YSL lou lou bag to be.  I didn’t post the jewelry because I am totally down the rabbit hole and won’t be finished finalizing for few years.


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> Enjoy your well deserved vacation. You may want to go to LV while you are there…I have heard fantastic things about the pricing and selection of the LV boutiques in HI.


I completely agree about the stores in Hawaii. Mr. S and I were there right before Covid hit and had a little too much fun in LV and Gucci!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sunshine mama said:


> A caramel bag again today.  I realized I have more caramel bags than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233922


Wow - I love this!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Came out of the shower to find furbaby using my Coach gathered sadie as a pillow.
> So I think this ticks off two challenges for Oct (my personal 'post your furball' + 'use your black bags'). Carrying this beauty to my first doc appointment since being discharged. Forgot how much I love this little bag (though I must admit, I love the sleeping beauty more).
> 
> View attachment 5233775


Sleeping Cutie! Hope the appointment went well. 



Sunshine mama said:


> A caramel bag again today.  I realized I have more caramel bags than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233922



Love how you staged this with the pumpkins!


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> I was going to reach out to you about Docride.  I just got a Vache Natural Kelly that I’m considering if I should get weatherproofed? Would love to hear your thoughts.  I was thinking to send to her and not try at home.



I can really only speak as to my own personal experience with @docride. She has rejuvenated numerous bags for me since I think 2008, and of my current collection, she has personally treated probably fifteen out of twenty. She has specifically worked on all of my heritage leather, including but not limited to vache natural, barenia, vache liegee, and box (on HAC, birkin, Kelly). She has also fixed reglazed my vintage H croc chaine d’ancre  bag and fixed the edge coats of Togo bags. She has also worked on my CDC belts and has also brushed all of my PHW.  (I send to her fully insured via UPS next day and I also pay for return shipping the same way).

A decade ago, I had no problem with submitting a doc ride conditioned bag for later Hermes work. docride  had in fact   worked on my first BBK for which H subsequently replaced the handles and sanglers. I’ve been told that current  H policy has changed. Hermes now reserves the right to refuse bag services if a bag has been worked on by any third party professional Such as docride.  So, the general caveat is do NOT to use any third party professional  to work on your bag, if you would like to submit to H spa.

(this does not matter to me bc docride also spa treats my bag; works on the interior (which H will not do) and color corrects (in case of sun or other damage). She can be contacted via her Lazarus thread or PM, and she can lay out the pros and cons of treatment and what to expect. This is of course solely my experience, and the experience of others may differ. I have no affiliation with her except as a satisfied repeat customer!   HTH!


----------



## JenJBS

Just found a loophole to rationalize a new bag. I can't shop my own closet for a burgundy bag, if I don't own a burgundy bag. Thus, I need to buy a burgundy bag so I can shop my own closet for one. Polene Numero Dix is the winner, and will arrive next week!


----------



## BowieFan1971

missie1 said:


> I was going to reach out to you about Docride.  I just got a Vache Natural Kelly that I’m considering if I should get weatherproofed? Would love to hear your thoughts.  I was thinking to send to her and not try at home.



I have heard some less than stellar things about Docride. I would suggest you do some research before sending her a bag and not be able to have any direct contact with her if things do not  end as you expect.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have heard some less than stellar things about Docride. I would suggest you do some research before sending her a bag and not be able to have any direct contact with her if things do not  end as you expect.



Same.


----------



## Sunshine mama

More bags said:


> Great photo Sunshine Mama. I love this bag, details please!


Thank you
It's just a no brand, cheap leather bag I got long ago.  I love the trapezoidal design with a cute half circle handle, and the slit back pocket made me pull the trigger.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love that first shot! Tabbies are my faves and they have the softest, fuzziest bellies!!!!



Thank you!!! I feel like Jett and Gus (the belly shot) are brothas from another motha lol.


----------



## Jereni

Cookiefiend said:


> The Tory Burch I couldn’t resist arrived late Saturday - but it has poured every day since then… until today.
> Its really a gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233157
> View attachment 5233158
> View attachment 5233159
> View attachment 5233160
> View attachment 5233161



Yay you got it!!! Such a rich color. Seems like the perfect bag for fall / winter.


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> So ladies heres the bags that I have gotten recently.  I didn’t  even realize I had gotten so many neutral bags as Im a color girl. Also my sissy revised the rules recently regarding the count and the rules. We are now allowed to have same color bags in shoulder, clutch and crossbody styles.  I also still don’t count workhorse bags which is what I consider the YSL lou lou bag to be.  I didn’t post the jewelry because I am totally down the rabbit hole and won’t be finished finalizing for few years.


Everything is so fabulous! I am so happy for you! Since the bag is so new, why not take it to H and see what they recommned? Then use it for a while And enjoy while the weather is still good 
and double congrats on the jewelry  I always love your taste ! Hugs


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> Everything is so fabulous! I am so happy for you! Since the bag is so new, why not take it to H and see what they recommned? Then use it for a while And enjoy while the weather is still good
> and double congrats on the jewelry  I always love your taste ! Hugs


Thanks so much.  I love your taste as well.  I’m always like let me see what 880 is doing.  I’m definitely taking in this weekend to check.  Yes my jewelry obsession lol


----------



## missie1

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have heard some less than stellar things about Docride. I would suggest you do some research before sending her a bag and not be able to have any direct contact with her if things do not  end as you expect.


Thanks I will take to Hermès this weekend and see what they recommend


----------



## missie1

JenJBS said:


> Just found a loophole to rationalize a new bag. I can't shop my own closet for a burgundy bag, if I don't own a burgundy bag. Thus, I need to buy a burgundy bag so I can shop my own closet for one. Polene Numero Dix is the winner, and will arrive next week!
> 
> View attachment 5234234


Sound like great rational to me lol


----------



## JenJBS

missie1 said:


> Sound like great rational to me lol



Thank you!  Works for color, style, brand, etc!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> The Tory Burch I couldn’t resist arrived late Saturday - but it has poured every day since then… until today.
> Its really a gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233157
> View attachment 5233158
> View attachment 5233159
> View attachment 5233160
> View attachment 5233161



Such a great bag!


----------



## jblended

missie1 said:


> So ladies heres the bags that I have gotten recently.


Congratulations! Each one is a stunning addition! Wear them in good health. 


JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix is the winner, and will arrive next week!


Ooh, pretty! Can't wait to see when it arrives. 

@880 I have just seen your update on the Duret thread and your dalmatian is _*stunning*_. It took my breath away!
It may be the nicest bespoke bag I have ever laid eyes on. You have exceptional taste and I'm so happy you found an artisan who could deliver something that is so clearly is perfect for you and your style. Wear it in good health and please post pics when you do!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Max is ready to drive to you. (If only he could see out the window…)


----------



## jblended

Vintage Leather said:


> Max is ready to drive to you. (If only he could see out the window…)


Oh I cannot handle this level of cuteness! Hi Max!


----------



## More bags

Hello there, two asks,

1) the end of the month is approaching. Do you have any suggestions for November challenges?

2) is there anyone, or multiple people who would like to coordinate the monthly challenges in 2022? It’s not a very time consuming role, and you can get suggestions from everyone on the thread. It could even be a shared role if people want to pair up and alternate months.

Thanks in advance for your consideration!


----------



## More bags

Yesterday I wore my Burgundy Coco Handle, it’s one of my frequently complimented bags and my most frequently carried bag, year to date.  
(archive pic)


----------



## Vintage Leather

jblended said:


> Hello dear pocket friends! You have been sorely missed! I hope everyone is well!
> In some ways it feels like I’ve been away forever, and in others, it feels like I’ve only been gone for a single beat.  The reality is that it has not been that long at all and my absence has probably gone unnoticed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal life/health update. Feel free to skip.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought 2019 was tough, being unemployed and broke. Then 2020 came and I battled covid twice along with my other health issues, thus wiping me out for the whole year.
> Then, ahhh, 2021 rolled in- it would be better, it had to be easier. Ha! I have spent almost all of it so far in hospital or, when I was out for small breaks, in medical quarantine in isolation.
> 
> Looking back, I can see how my world literally shrank around me these past two years. You don’t realize when you’re in the midst of severe illness how much your cognition is affected and how cyclical your thoughts become, and by extension, how repetitive your speech becomes (or in this case, posts).
> 
> I can clearly see in hindsight that I hyper-focused on:
> 
> getting employed again in spite of my disfigurement
> keeping my mum super close and covid-free
> reducing my bag collection
> taking an occasional walk when I was permitted
> That’s it. That was my entire world. For 2 years, that is all I focused on.  How sad is that?
> 
> How on earth I thought I was going to be able to work an actual corporate job again whilst I was that ill is beyond me. Why I shared all my cyclical thoughts about these limited subjects on these forums is also a mystery to me. I was suffering from severe insomnia, so I wonder if anything I posted during that time even made sense, lol!
> 
> Eventually I reached a point where I admitted that I needed something more than I was getting at my hospital and I sought out different medical opinions. I owe that, in large part, to my darling mum. When I was not lucid and would have happily continued as I was (stubbornly refusing to acknowledge that I was deteriorating), she started gently nudging me to head back home to England for treatment. She literally saved my life; I would not have lasted more than a couple of months more, or so they tell me. In hindsight, I can believe that.
> 
> Being back home was bizarre because I was in isolation in the hospital and saw nothing outside of it. It proved really challenging because I was already so depressed before admission and this only worsened my feelings. To be close to my siblings and childhood friends but not be able to even say hi made me lonely. To come to terms with my prognosis made me feel helpless. The chemotherapy wrecked me and took away the last bit of physical strength I had. All of those issues are manageable when you’re starting off with a clear head but, they quickly become stifling when you are already struggling with depression.
> Tangentially, for those of you who may recall that I suffered with a therapist when attempting to deal with said depression, it turns out I didn’t need therapy after all! What I needed was a different treatment protocol because my depression was a symptom of my ill health. I’d never have guessed!
> 
> Anyway, here I am now, somehow at the other side of it all. I was discharged early as they needed beds for covid patients and I have the good fortune to be able to rely on my mum for after-care. My usual team will look after me now and I feel very privileged and fortunate all around. Most of all, I am grateful for my clear mind. It’s drastically different being able to form coherent thoughts again. What a gift!
> 
> I’m not a healthy person by any means, but feel so grateful that I’m back on the road to reclaiming my heath. There’s a great deal of survivor’s guilt to work through, as this is now my 5th close call in as many years, and yet somehow, I have made it through. You do start to question if you’re meant to be surviving or it’s all some weird mix-up because better people than myself didn’t make it. Though, perhaps I shouldn’t count my chickens as I’m still in the midst of it all, lol!
> 
> * This is the last health update I'll clog up the thread with, I promise. It's not fun for me to share and it's definitely not pleasant for you guys to read, but I wanted to update now because you had walked this road with me when I was going through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Message to my tpf friends
> 
> 
> 
> I lost a lot of friends- as well as lots of people who pretended to be friends- along the way, but my TPF pocket friends stood by me the entire time. I cannot fathom how you all put up with me during that time as I continually leaned on this safe place for support.
> 
> For the inconvenience and annoyance I must surely have caused, I’m deeply sorry. I hope I’ll be forgiven.
> 
> I wonder how I will ever repay you all for the priceless gift of your continual support and lack of judgement.
> I hope you each know that your words, patience and kindness made a huge impact on me and helped me through some really dark days. You’re the best people- so much more than I deserve. You’re simply the best people.
> 
> 
> 
> Onto the fun topic of shopping my own closet! Well, I don’t even recall how many bags I have but I don’t care anymore.
> I am content in general. I don’t feel the need to add anything and would prefer to admire pretty bags from afar.
> 
> I’m also not trying to force myself to let go of my bags anymore. I know that I will slowly release them in time and that it will be easy to do so when it comes naturally.
> The previous fixation on reducing my collection was clearly a coping mechanism because I knew I wasn’t well and it was easier to fill my mind with the task of downsizing (and holding my mum close), than it was to admit to myself that things were dire.
> For the foreseeable future, I’m just going to enjoy my oddball collection without any guilt or self-imposed pressure to re-home anything.
> 
> On a personal level, I’m hoping to rebuild my life as I begin to regain some strength. I’d like to expand my world a bit beyond this pigeon-hole I’ve been in for so long. I’d love to be happy and laugh a bit more.
> I’m not sure how things will play out- nobody could have predicted the struggle of these past years, and I am very much still in the midst of treatment rather than recovered- but I’m hopeful for better and brighter days ahead, filled with quality time with my dear mum and my gorgeous kittehs.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be able to take part in some fun bag challenges at some point or, at the very least, be a gleeful spectator and enjoy all the eye-candy and informative discussions on here that I have missed so dearly.
> 
> It feels good to be back!


It’s great to see you back!  I always enjoy your posts, whether they are about your health, life situation or bags.  

Being on this thread, there aren’t a lot of material things we “need”. I personally am suffering from over abundance in terms of “stuff”. Is there things that are useful, yes. Will enjoy, yes. 

Most of our shopping comes from a need for social interaction, approval, or good ol’ fashioned dopamine. A need to have something to look forward to or a goal to achieve. So sharing your life in the context of a reduction standpoint is a chance to examine shopping triggers. 

Last Friday, I was diagnosed with a nodule in my lung. This week, waiting on a follow up visit with my doctor, I’ve bought a dress, a piece of jewelry, a mug, curtains and eliminated a third of the stuff in the kitchen. 

I want something positive to look forward to.

If it hurts too much to share, be kind to yourself. If it helps, we enjoy hearing from you


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> So ladies heres the bags that I have gotten recently.  I didn’t  even realize I had gotten so many neutral bags as Im a color girl. Also my sissy revised the rules recently regarding the count and the rules. We are now allowed to have same color bags in shoulder, clutch and crossbody styles.  I also still don’t count workhorse bags which is what I consider the YSL lou lou bag to be.  I didn’t post the jewelry because I am totally down the rabbit hole and won’t be finished finalizing for few years.


Wow - these are all gorgeous missie! My favourites are your Lou Lou and your Kelly.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Just found a loophole to rationalize a new bag. I can't shop my own closet for a burgundy bag, if I don't own a burgundy bag. Thus, I need to buy a burgundy bag so I can shop my own closet for one. Polene Numero Dix is the winner, and will arrive next week!
> 
> View attachment 5234234


So pretty JenJBS!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> It’s great to see you back!  I always enjoy your posts, whether they are about your health, life situation or bags.
> 
> Being on this thread, there aren’t a lot of material things we “need”. I personally am suffering from over abundance in terms of “stuff”. Is there things that are useful, yes. Will enjoy, yes.
> 
> Most of our shopping comes from a need for social interaction, approval, or good ol’ fashioned dopamine. A need to have something to look forward to or a goal to achieve. So sharing your life in the context of a reduction standpoint is a chance to examine shopping triggers.
> 
> Last Friday, I was diagnosed with a nodule in my lung. This week, waiting on a follow up visit with my doctor, I’ve bought a dress, a piece of jewelry, a mug, curtains and eliminated a third of the stuff in the kitchen.
> 
> I want something positive to look forward to.
> 
> If it hurts too much to share, be kind to yourself. If it helps, we enjoy hearing from you


Vintage, I’m virtually holding your hand as you figure out your prognosis and treatment.  More importantly, you’re not alone.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> Yesterday I wore my Burgundy Coco Handle, it’s one of my frequently complimented bags and my most frequently carried bag, year to date.


Easy to see why it's the most complimented!   



Vintage Leather said:


> If it hurts too much to share, be kind to yourself. If it helps, we enjoy hearing from you


Honestly, you don't know how much that means to me.  I do feel like I've been a burden on the community. I had joined tpf just before things spiralled downwards for me, so I feel I've been moaning the whole time I've been here. 
I have such respect for everyone here and am always taken aback by how patient and kind you each are. 
Thank you, VL! 



Vintage Leather said:


> Last Friday, I was diagnosed with a nodule in my lung. This week, waiting on a follow up visit with my doctor, I’ve bought a dress, a piece of jewelry, a mug, curtains and eliminated a third of the stuff in the kitchen.
> 
> I want something positive to look forward to.


 So sorry to hear about the diagnosis!
Such scary words to hear from a doctor. I sincerely hope it is benign. 

I completely understand wanting something to look forward to... that 'clear out/bring in something fresh' during times of stress is very much something I do myself. 

As @More bags has perfectly put it, you're not alone. You're so loved and we're all rooting for you! Best of luck on your follow up appointment.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Suzanne 2.0

Hazzelnut said:


> You have my full support!!


Me too you have ma full support


----------



## Suzanne 2.0

More bags said:


> Vintage, I’m virtually holding your hand as you figure out your prognosis and treatment.  More importantly, you’re not alone.


 "Definitely" not alone sweetie, wee shame for you. I'm new here just  I'd say something, I do understand ¡! Big cuddles fae Scotland  

Believe it or not, Gumtree a woman whom sells expensive brands Chanel Gucci everything got carried away n messed up big ⌚ The bag I paid £40! Mistake one Shlda been £4000. Again with Chanel Beanie £35 I paid, £350! Bedding £75, I paid. £750 she cldnt of payed attention s+e had to sell me all that,Gumtree rules, she was furious with me. Losing out on thousands of pounds. Lesson learned! Perhaps if she wasn't so rude n I'll mannered, we cld have come to some arrangement. Silly woman.


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> So ladies heres the bags that I have gotten recently.  I didn’t  even realize I had gotten so many neutral bags as Im a color girl. Also my sissy revised the rules recently regarding the count and the rules. We are now allowed to have same color bags in shoulder, clutch and crossbody styles.  I also still don’t count workhorse bags which is what I consider the YSL lou lou bag to be.  I didn’t post the jewelry because I am totally down the rabbit hole and won’t be finished finalizing for few years.


These are all so adorable.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> oh, pretty! Can't wait to see when it arrives.


Thank you!    I'll post pics.



Vintage Leather said:


> View attachment 5234655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max is ready to drive to you. (If only he could see out the window…)


Max is too cute!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> So pretty JenJBS!



Thank you!     I love Polene.


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Wow - these are all gorgeous missie! My favourites are your Lou Lou and your Kelly.


Thanks so much.  I am loving the Kelly.  The LouLou DH bought for me which kinda surprised me.  I have been carrying it as everyday bag.


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> These are all so adorable.


Thanks DC


----------



## missie1

Suzanne 2.0 said:


> "Definitely" not alone sweetie, wee shame for you. I'm new here just  I'd say something, I do understand ¡! Big cuddles fae Scotland
> 
> Believe it or not, Gumtree a woman whom sells expensive brands Chanel Gucci everything got carried away n messed up big ⌚ The bag I paid £40! Mistake one Shlda been £4000. Again with Chanel Beanie £35 I paid, £350! Bedding £75, I paid. £750 she cldnt of payed attention s+e had to sell me all that,Gumtree rules, she was furious with me. Losing out on thousands of pounds. Lesson learned! Perhaps if she wasn't so rude n I'll mannered, we cld have come to some arrangement. Silly woman.


Great score for you but clearly she was foolish because no way would I have shipped my bag worth 4K to anyone for 40 bucks.  I would have just closed the account if they gave me grief because that’s not fair to her to be out of thousands for a honest mistake. I personally wouldn’t have taken advantage of this situation bad Karma


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> It’s great to see you back!  I always enjoy your posts, whether they are about your health, life situation or bags.
> 
> Being on this thread, there aren’t a lot of material things we “need”. I personally am suffering from over abundance in terms of “stuff”. Is there things that are useful, yes. Will enjoy, yes.
> 
> Most of our shopping comes from a need for social interaction, approval, or good ol’ fashioned dopamine. A need to have something to look forward to or a goal to achieve. So sharing your life in the context of a reduction standpoint is a chance to examine shopping triggers.
> 
> Last Friday, I was diagnosed with a nodule in my lung. This week, waiting on a follow up visit with my doctor, I’ve bought a dress, a piece of jewelry, a mug, curtains and eliminated a third of the stuff in the kitchen.
> 
> I want something positive to look forward to.
> 
> If it hurts too much to share, be kind to yourself. If it helps, we enjoy hearing from you


I am sorry to hear about your diagnosis and hope things turn out ok. If retail therapy helps and doesn’t trade one set of troubles for financial ones, go for it! Everyone needs their bit of joy, even if it is self-purchased. Joy comes when it comes and not always when we need it most, so creating or procuring our own when you need it? All good.

You got this! Your track record of surviving hard times is currently 100%, so you will get through this ok.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Vintage, I’m virtually holding your hand as you figure out your prognosis and treatment.  More importantly, you’re not alone.


+1


----------



## cowgirlsboots

As the month is coming to an end and I haven't shared any caramel...
... here's some burned caramel (I'm the worst cook ever!)

Goldpfeil, late 60ies/ early 70ies



This old gator is a very sentimental bag. 
I found it hidden in the back of the wardrobe in a trashbag after my aunt passed away. It was smelly, the lining decomposing, zipper broken... a token from great times in her life, something she just had to hold on to. 

My Dad who was with me on this day of her funeral didn't understand why of all the items in the house I took this bag with me. 
I took a few other tokens too: a scruffy furcoat hidden in another corner and a huge fake Breitling that belonged to my late uncle - a shadow of what he used to wear in better times long gone. 

Furcoat, bag, watch, big cloud of musty smell... I left the house in this getup and felt her smile at me...

For the "real" house clearance I returned weeks later. She had many, many nice things. Some I took, some I left for the "vultures" and never regretted it.


----------



## Joule

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, no honeymoon in Italy this year or buying any bags, because while I will be shopping only from my closet, it will be a new closet….
> Just went under contract today on a home we both love with room for both of us working from home, my son if he chooses not to re-enlist and a foster or adopted child. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214166


Congratulations to you! You're a hero.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Halloween Crimson


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> Thanks so much.  I am loving the Kelly.  The LouLou DH bought for me which kinda surprised me.  I have been carrying it as everyday bag.


I rarely wear most of my YSL bags but I adore my black on black camera bag.  Covid crazy means I carry it too much but it’s withstood zero care over the last year. Wishing you happy with your new bags. 


missie1 said:


> Great score for you but clearly she was foolish because no way would I have shipped my bag worth 4K to anyone for 40 bucks.  I would have just closed the account if they gave me grief because that’s not fair to her to be out of thousands for a honest mistake. I personally wouldn’t have taken advantage of this situation bad Karma


I had every one of these thoughts.
———
@missie1 - We need to get you back on track. You bought some very nice bags but this isn’t aligned with what you wanted to do before. Have your goals changed? (Lord knows mine have but I’m not sure where you are now to comment.)


----------



## Sparkletastic

@cowgirlsboots - I’m loving that Halloween red bag. Great acquisition!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I rarely wear most of my YSL bags but I adore my black on black camera bag.  Covid crazy means I carry it too much but it’s withstood zero care over the last year. Wishing you happy with your new bags.
> I had every one of these thoughts.
> ———
> @missie1 - We need to get you back on track. You bought some very nice bags but this isn’t aligned with what you wanted to do before. Have your goals changed? (Lord knows mine have but I’m not sure where you are now to comment.)


OMG I don’t even know what the goals are anymore.  I totally fell off and I need your help to get back on track.  Why I have so many brown bags idk I’m blaming Covid.  I’m thinking I need to pull everything out and take stock and reevaluate.  I did sell some clutches and trying to work on my crossbodys


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mr. Sparkle is golfing  and my babies are at the beach doing things that would undoubtedly terrify me. Lol! So, I’m enjoying the calm to evaluate my collection and my previously stated 2021 goals:

• _Extend 100% success rate metric to all meaningful wardrobe purchases - handbags, shoes, jewelry. _

Wheee!  I am soooo in the zone here. I haven’t bought anything in recent history that hasn’t been perfect. The years of trial / error/ listening to myself has paid off.  

• _Purchase no more than 3 bags: black tote, gold WOC and serindipity bag._
I’ve had zero interest in new bags this year. It’s been all about jewelry and shoes.

• _Wear 5 least used bags at least 4 times this year (presuming quarantine lifts by June.)_

HA!!!! I now WFH, Covid is still a pain and, well, … brain surgery.  So I don’t go as many places.

• _Buy no more than 4 pieces of jewelry._

Um…well…see what happened was…  I’ve gone past my 4 piece max and also went deep on designer shoes. In particular I have a Louboutin habit and had to tell myself no more than one pair a month.

I’m different from the Sparkle a year ago but in a good way. How is everyone else progressing vs beginning of the year goals?


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> OMG I don’t even know what the goals are anymore.  I totally fell off and I need your help to get back on track.  Why I have so many brown bags idk I’m blaming Covid.  I’m thinking I need to pull everything out and take stock and reevaluate.  I did sell some clutches and trying to work on my crossbodys


 Are you going out and about where you can get good usage across your bags or is the shopping a reaction to boredom from less social time due to Covid? Are you wearing all of your favorite and most expensive bags regularly? Any bags that have lost appeal that need to go?

Remember, we can only wear so many bags in a year.


----------



## missie1

Vintage Leather said:


> It’s great to see you back!  I always enjoy your posts, whether they are about your health, life situation or bags.
> 
> Being on this thread, there aren’t a lot of material things we “need”. I personally am suffering from over abundance in terms of “stuff”. Is there things that are useful, yes. Will enjoy, yes.
> 
> Most of our shopping comes from a need for social interaction, approval, or good ol’ fashioned dopamine. A need to have something to look forward to or a goal to achieve. So sharing your life in the context of a reduction standpoint is a chance to examine shopping triggers.
> 
> Last Friday, I was diagnosed with a nodule in my lung. This week, waiting on a follow up visit with my doctor, I’ve bought a dress, a piece of jewelry, a mug, curtains and eliminated a third of the stuff in the kitchen.
> 
> I want something positive to look forward to.
> 
> If it hurts too much to share, be kind to yourself. If it helps, we enjoy hearing from you


Send you hugs and positive prayers


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Are you going out and about where you can get good usage across your bags or is the shopping a reaction to boredom from less social time due to Covid? Are you wearing all of your favorite and most expensive bags regularly? Any bags that have lost appeal that need to go?
> 
> Remember, we can only wear so many bags in a year.


So we just started going out again these last few months as Covid and DH accident had us totally immobile for almost 2 years.  I have not carried any of my beloved Jumbo Flaps.  I had bought few designer crossbody bags as I needed to be hands free to help with DH.  I have been shopping like normal to refine my closet and keep things fresh.  I have spent enough on Jewelry to feed a small island nation lol.  I got rid of bags that I thought were dated.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. Sparkle is golfing  and my babies are at the beach doing things that would undoubtedly terrify me. Lol! So, I’m enjoying the calm to evaluate my collection and my previously stated 2021 goals:
> 
> • _Extend 100% success rate metric to all meaningful wardrobe purchases - handbags, shoes, jewelry. _
> 
> Wheee!  I am soooo in the zone here. I haven’t bought anything in recent history that hasn’t been perfect. The years of trial / error/ listening to myself has paid off.
> 
> • _Purchase no more than 3 bags: black tote, gold WOC and serindipity bag._
> I’ve had zero interest in new bags this year. It’s been all about jewelry and shoes.
> 
> • _Wear 5 least used bags at least 4 times this year (presuming quarantine lifts by June.)_
> 
> HA!!!! I now WFH, Covid is still a pain and, well, … brain surgery.  So I don’t go as many places.
> 
> • _Buy no more than 4 pieces of jewelry._
> 
> Um…well…see what happened was…  I’ve gone past my 4 piece max and also went deep on designer shoes. In particular I have a Louboutin habit and had to tell myself no more than one pair a month.
> 
> I’m different from the Sparkle a year ago but in a good way. How is everyone else progressing vs beginning of the year goals?


Congratulations on maintaining your purse goals.  It’s so weird how we get to peace in one part of our wardrobe and then another area takes over.  Now you have developed a serious shoe habit.  Your Jewelry habit has always been your there so no surprises. I have fallen down the VCA rabbit hole and realized that I am going to acquire things and have made my piece with it.


----------



## missie1

Have you ladies seen the new markup for Chanel flaps OMG I’m so glad I stuck to my rule to never ever sell my Flaps. Whew because $9500 before taxes I can’t stomach


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. Sparkle is golfing  and my babies are at the beach doing things that would undoubtedly terrify me. Lol! So, I’m enjoying the calm to evaluate my collection and my previously stated 2021 goals:
> 
> • _Extend 100% success rate metric to all meaningful wardrobe purchases - handbags, shoes, jewelry. _
> 
> Wheee!  I am soooo in the zone here. I haven’t bought anything in recent history that hasn’t been perfect. The years of trial / error/ listening to myself has paid off.
> 
> • _Purchase no more than 3 bags: black tote, gold WOC and serindipity bag._
> I’ve had zero interest in new bags this year. It’s been all about jewelry and shoes.
> 
> • _Wear 5 least used bags at least 4 times this year (presuming quarantine lifts by June.)_
> 
> HA!!!! I now WFH, Covid is still a pain and, well, … brain surgery.  So I don’t go as many places.
> 
> • _Buy no more than 4 pieces of jewelry._
> 
> Um…well…see what happened was…  I’ve gone past my 4 piece max and also went deep on designer shoes. In particular I have a Louboutin habit and had to tell myself no more than one pair a month.
> 
> I’m different from the Sparkle a year ago but in a good way. How is everyone else progressing vs beginning of the year goals?


You've done great! I accepted the fact that I will always go overboard in something; if it isn't one thing it's another. When I stop buying bags, something else picks up the slack. Right now, it is yarn! I've been knitting and crocheting like crazy. I have more sweaters than I need.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> It’s great to see you back!  I always enjoy your posts, whether they are about your health, life situation or bags.
> 
> Being on this thread, there aren’t a lot of material things we “need”. I personally am suffering from over abundance in terms of “stuff”. Is there things that are useful, yes. Will enjoy, yes.
> 
> Most of our shopping comes from a need for social interaction, approval, or good ol’ fashioned dopamine. A need to have something to look forward to or a goal to achieve. So sharing your life in the context of a reduction standpoint is a chance to examine shopping triggers.
> 
> Last Friday, I was diagnosed with a nodule in my lung. This week, waiting on a follow up visit with my doctor, I’ve bought a dress, a piece of jewelry, a mug, curtains and eliminated a third of the stuff in the kitchen.
> 
> I want something positive to look forward to.
> 
> If it hurts too much to share, be kind to yourself. If it helps, we enjoy hearing from you


Scary! I hope everything turns out good for you.


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> So we just started going out again these last few months as Covid and DH accident had us totally immobile for almost 2 years.  I have not carried any of my beloved Jumbo Flaps.  I had bought few designer crossbody bags as I needed to be hands free to help with DH.  I have been shopping like normal to refine my closet and keep things fresh.  I have spent enough on Jewelry to feed a small island nation lol.  I got rid of bags that I thought were dated.


I didn’t know your DH had an accident. I’m so sorry. Is he ok now?

Everything I’ve bought since Covid started is “classic”. I was scared to get stuck with something trendy and not even have a chance to wear it before it became outdated. 





missie1 said:


> Congratulations on maintaining your purse goals.  It’s so weird how we get to peace in one part of our wardrobe and then another area takes over.  Now you have developed a serious shoe habit.  Your Jewelry habit has always been your there so no surprises. I have fallen down the VCA rabbit hole and realized that I am going to acquire things and have made my piece with it.


I know you were considering VCA. I’m glad you came to a good decision on that. 


missie1 said:


> Have you ladies seen the new markup for Chanel flaps OMG I’m so glad I stuck to my rule to never ever sell my Flaps. Whew because $9500 before taxes I can’t stomach


I almost fell out of my chair when I looked after an 18 mo hiatus.  

I don’t regret selling the ones I did. I just regret not buying a black CF. I don’t value it $10k or even $5k worth so it may never join my collection. (For some reason Mr. S hates Chanel so he distracts me with other goodies. LOL!)

I feel for anyone who is not extremely wealthy yet just building their premier bag collection. Prices across all brands are just cuckoo.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Joule said:


> Congratulations to you! You're a hero.


Thanks,


missie1 said:


> So we just started going out again these last few months as Covid and DH accident had us totally immobile for almost 2 years.  I have not carried any of my beloved Jumbo Flaps.  I had bought few designer crossbody bags as I needed to be hands free to help with DH.  I have been shopping like normal to refine my closet and keep things fresh.  I have spent enough on Jewelry to feed a small island nation lol.  I got rid of bags that I thought were dated.


If you got rid of some bags, you have made some progress. Maybe you need to look at your jewelry and/or clothes to see if anything else feels dated or “not you” anymore?


----------



## BowieFan1971

missie1 said:


> Have you ladies seen the new markup for Chanel flaps OMG I’m so glad I stuck to my rule to never ever sell my Flaps. Whew because $9500 before taxes I can’t stomach


$9500?!?! Boy am I glad Chanel is not for me….that’s steep!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I didn’t know your DH had an accident. I’m so sorry. Is he ok now?
> 
> Everything I’ve bought since Covid started is “classic”. I was scared to get stuck with something trendy and not even have a chance to wear it before it became outdated. I know you were considering VCA. I’m glad you came to a good decision on that.
> I almost fell out of my chair when I looked after an 18 mo hiatus.
> 
> I don’t regret selling the ones I did. I just regret not buying a black CF. I don’t value it $10k or even $5k worth so it may never join my collection. (For some reason Mr. S hates Chanel so he distracts me with other goodies. LOL!)
> 
> I feel for anyone who is not extremely wealthy yet just building their premier bag collection. Prices across all brands are just cuckoo.


Pre-loved…that’s how I did it. Only way to get the bag at the price I want to spend.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I didn’t know your DH had an accident. I’m so sorry. Is he ok now?
> 
> Everything I’ve bought since Covid started is “classic”. I was scared to get stuck with something trendy and not even have a chance to wear it before it became outdated. I know you were considering VCA. I’m glad you came to a good decision on that.
> I almost fell out of my chair when I looked after an 18 mo hiatus.
> 
> I don’t regret selling the ones I did. I just regret not buying a black CF. I don’t value it $10k or even $5k worth so it may never join my collection. (For some reason Mr. S hates Chanel so he distracts me with other goodies. LOL!)
> 
> I feel for anyone who is not extremely wealthy yet just building their premier bag collection. Prices across all brands are just cuckoo.


Yes a Hit and run driver clipped his truck and he hit brick wall. Miracle he survived without catastrophic life changing injuries. He’s finally on the mend.  Needs 1 more surgery but walking again and everything.

So I pretty much stuck to classic pieces as well. I didn’t buy any heels and worked hard on my flats and really built out my RG jewelry collection with VCA.

I totally agree that it’s going to be extremely difficult to build a premier bag collect at 10k per bag.  Those prices make you pause and turn to jewelry as it’s a much better investment.  I still love Chanel flaps the most though.  The dreaded black bag is such an unnecessary but so necessary item that tends to always rear it head


----------



## missie1

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> If you got rid of some bags, you have made some progress. Maybe you need to look at your jewelry and/or clothes to see if anything else feels dated or “not you” anymore?


Yes I feel I made progress  but i need to address these multiple neutral bags.  My clothes I constantly go thru and my jewelry is all the classic staples.  I could review my pumps but I’d rather sell DH than my heels even though I haven’t worn them in while.  I would joke during Lockdown that my clothes and shoes missed me and walk around in my heels sometimes.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## missie1

BowieFan1971 said:


> $9500?!?! Boy am I glad Chanel is not for me….that’s steep!


It’s just down right brutal. You could find a preloved Chanel for under 4K.  I prefer single flaps and they are asking for 6-7k for those.


----------



## whateve

missie1 said:


> Yes a Hit and run driver clipped his truck and he hit brick wall. Miracle he survived without catastrophic life changing injuries. He’s finally on the mend.  Needs 1 more surgery but walking again and everything.
> 
> So I pretty much stuck to classic pieces as well. I didn’t buy any heels and worked hard on my flats and really built out my RG jewelry collection with VCA.
> 
> I totally agree that it’s going to be extremely difficult to build a premier bag collect at 10k per bag.  Those prices make you pause and turn to jewelry as it’s a much better investment.  I still love Chanel flaps the most though.  The dreaded black bag is such an unnecessary but so necessary item that tends to always rear it head


That's horrible! I'm glad he is getting better. Did they ever catch the driver?


----------



## whateve

missie1 said:


> It’s just down right brutal. You could find a preloved Chanel for under 4K.  I prefer single flaps and they are asking for 6-7k for those.


I'm noticing prices for many brands are much higher on the second hand market than they were a year ago.


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> Pre-loved…that’s how I did it. Only way to get the bag at the price I want to spend.


That was before. With the increased prices, many people won’t even be able to buy preloved now. I saw a Chanel flap resale that I liked and it’s $6500. I bought all mine in the last 6-7 years and paid $2000 - $4000. The price jumps are insane.


missie1 said:


> Yes a Hit and run driver clipped his truck and he hit brick wall. Miracle he survived without catastrophic life changing injuries. He’s finally on the mend.  Needs 1 more surgery but walking again and everything.
> 
> So I pretty much stuck to classic pieces as well. I didn’t buy any heels and worked hard on my flats and really built out my RG jewelry collection with VCA.
> 
> I totally agree that it’s going to be extremely difficult to build a premier bag collect at 10k per bag.  Those prices make you pause and turn to jewelry as it’s a much better investment.  I still love Chanel flaps the most though.  The dreaded black bag is such an unnecessary but so necessary item that tends to always rear it head


Oh my goodness. I’m glad he wasn’t hurt more badly!!

I dragged my feet on replacing the black patent Chanel I sold for a caviar because I just can’t get excited about a black Chanel flap. But, I feel like I “should” own one.  I’ll add it eventually…sigh. 





whateve said:


> I'm noticing prices for many brands are much higher on the second hand market than they were a year ago.


They really are. I got my Miss Dior’s resale for $600 - $1800. Now they’re $2500.

If I REALLY love and, most importantly, _know I will use a bag_, I’ll get it and just hold my nose despite the cost. *BUT*, at these prices, I’d rather buy more quality diamond jewelry. Or continue to build my shoe collection. Or go on vacation. Or, best of all, simply sit on my money. Not buying anything is a beautiful option. Lol!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m curious. With most of us spending more time at home due to covid, has your view of your handbag collection changed?

I was looking at mine last weekend and thinking that I have little to no use for my business-y bags since I WFH now. What I am enjoying wearing is the fun / dressy / luxe bags in my collection.

This excites me because now I can focus any future acquisitions on unique, show stopper bags vs quiet classics.

I’d love to hear your perspective. What do you all think? What shifts in wear and preferences are you seeing in your life??


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> That was before. With the increased prices, many people won’t even be able to buy preloved now. I saw a Chanel flap resale that I liked and it’s $6500. I bought all mine in the last 6-7 years and paid $2000 - $4000. The price jumps are insane.
> Oh my goodness. I’m glad he wasn’t hurt more badly!!
> 
> I dragged my feet on replacing the black patent Chanel I sold for a caviar because I just can’t get excited about a black Chanel flap. But, I feel like I “should” own one.  I’ll add it eventually…sigh. They really are. I got my Miss Dior’s resale for $600 - $1800. Now they’re $2500.
> 
> If I REALLY love and, most importantly, _know I will use a bag_, I’ll get it and just hold my nose despite the cost. *BUT*, at these prices, I’d rather buy more quality diamond jewelry. Or continue to build my shoe collection. Or go on vacation. Or, best of all, simply sit on my money. Not buying anything is a beautiful option. Lol!


I only feel okay about paying a high price if I know I can resell and at least break even. That's why I prefer buying used. When I've bought new, even if I really love it, my tastes often change and at some point, I might not use it at all. I know I shouldn't count it as a loss if I've carried it enough to get some kind of worth from it.

At this point in my life, I might as well spend my money if there is something I want. I have no need to grow my savings.


Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. With most of us spending more time at home due to covid, has your view of your handbag collection changed?
> 
> I was looking at mine last weekend and thinking that I have little to no use for my business-y bags since I WFH now. What I am enjoying wearing is the fun / dressy / luxe bags in my collection.
> 
> This excites me because now I can focus any future acquisitions on unique, show stopper bags vs quiet classics.
> 
> I’d love to hear your perspective. What do you all think? What shifts in wear and preferences are you seeing in your life??


You would think I would have reduced my handbag collection after the year we've been through. For an entire year, I didn't carry a single bag. Now that I'm back carrying bags, I'm loving my collection even more. I'm adding more bags than I'm getting rid of. I think I'm feeling less guilty about it. I just want to enjoy my collection. There will always be time to reduce the collection when I feel differently about them or if my lifestyle changes so I'm not going out much.

ETA: I've realized something this year. I'm happier with less expensive bags. They are worry and guilt free. I no longer have the desire for premier bags unless I find them for an insanely low price at a thrift store.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I only feel okay about paying a high price if I know I can resell and at least break even. That's why I prefer buying used. When I've bought new, even if I really love it, my tastes often change and at some point, I might not use it at all. I know I shouldn't count it as a loss if I've carried it enough to get some kind of worth from it.
> 
> At this point in my life, I might as well spend my money if there is something I want. I have no need to grow my savings.
> 
> You would think I would have reduced my handbag collection after the year we've been through. For an entire year, I didn't carry a single bag. Now that I'm back carrying bags, I'm loving my collection even more. I'm adding more bags than I'm getting rid of. I think I'm feeling less guilty about it. I just want to enjoy my collection. There will always be time to reduce the collection when I feel differently about them or if my lifestyle changes so I'm not going out much.
> 
> ETA: I've realized something this year. I'm happier with less expensive bags. They are worry and guilt free. I no longer have the desire for premier bags unless I find them for an insanely low price at a thrift store.


I absolutely relate to your sentiments around cost and resale. But, since I’ve finally gotten off the buy / sell merry go round and actively use all my bags (no museum pieces LOL!) I feel comfortable buying what I want regardless of price. I know a new bag will be sticking around and be well loved.  

But!!! The key point for me now is I just don’t *value* most of the bags now at these inflated prices. It would be as if bacon jumped to $50 a slice. I love bacon and I have $50. But, I won’t spend $50 on the bacon because it isn’t worth that cost to me.

And, I agree. Enjoy your bags now!  There is literally no reason to sell anything til you want to. Have fun playing with them.


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> Yes a Hit and run driver clipped his truck and he hit brick wall. Miracle he survived without catastrophic life changing injuries. He’s finally on the mend.  Needs 1 more surgery but walking again and everything.
> 
> So I pretty much stuck to classic pieces as well. I didn’t buy any heels and worked hard on my flats and really built out my RG jewelry collection with VCA.
> 
> I totally agree that it’s going to be extremely difficult to build a premier bag collect at 10k per bag.  Those prices make you pause and turn to jewelry as it’s a much better investment.  I still love Chanel flaps the most though.  The dreaded black bag is such an unnecessary but so necessary item that tends to always rear it head


That is so frightening. I am glad Hubby is on the mend. Hope the last surgery goes smoothly with a quick recovery time.


----------



## jblended

Unexpected bag reveal. A 'get well soon' gift from my siblings. 

My first Cole Haan. The woven leather is lovely, and they know my favourite bags are round. It's just my style. 




Sorry for the rubbish quality of all my pics of late. Not sure why my phone's pics are not great atm.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. With most of us spending more time at home due to covid, has your view of your handbag collection changed?
> 
> I was looking at mine last weekend and thinking that I have little to no use for my business-y bags since I WFH now. What I am enjoying wearing is the fun / dressy / luxe bags in my collection.
> 
> This excites me because now I can focus any future acquisitions on unique, show stopper bags vs quiet classics.
> 
> I’d love to hear your perspective. What do you all think? What shifts in wear and preferences are you seeing in your life??


It has with me. I have gotten into small leather companies with multiple color options. I have moved away from premier bags as they don't really fit my lifestyle. I still have a few for the rare occasions that I need one. I have been having guilt free fun with small leather bags that work for me.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Unexpected bag reveal. A 'get well soon' gift from my siblings.
> 
> My first Cole Haan. The woven leather is lovely, and they know my favourite bags are round. It's just my style.
> 
> View attachment 5235963
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality of all my pics of late. Not sure why my phone's pics are not great atm.


Yay ! You got a circle bag. Does the top not dent down? I know that bugged you about the Portland leather goods one. It is very pretty.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Yay ! You got a circle bag. Does the top not dent down? I know that bugged you about the Portland leather goods one. It is very pretty.


Thanks. I think it's the 3rd or 4th round bag in my collection. Really need to pull them out at some point and remind myself of what I have! 

Nope, it shouldn't dent down because it's not wide. It's only 1.5 inches wide, same as my other round bags and none of those have dipped though I've used them for years.
The PLG ones are amazing, but they're 3 inches wide and that's why they cave in when the leather softens. I still love them, though; the smooth leather and simple design speaks to me. I may still buy one in spite of the caving issue ha ha!
How's yours holding up? Has the top started to dent at all?

Also, been meaning to ask, do you still use your Hammitt? I wondered if that style would work for you because it really doesn't hold much at all.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> Congratulations! Each one is a stunning addition! Wear them in good health.
> 
> Ooh, pretty! Can't wait to see when it arrives.
> 
> @880 I have just seen your update on the Duret thread and your dalmatian is _*stunning*_. It took my breath away!
> It may be the nicest bespoke bag I have ever laid eyes on. You have exceptional taste and I'm so happy you found an artisan who could deliver something that is so clearly is perfect for you and your style. Wear it in good health and please post pics when you do!


Thank you so much @jblended! It is my favorite, most finely hand crafted bag. Duret is an artisan with a distinct vision and definite opinions, so I had to take a blind leap and put myself in his hands. For that reason, the process may not be for everyone lol. He has some further suggestions for me, but I am still simply enjoying what I have right now. He is doing a Buffalo Dalmatian belt for DH with a matte black buckle. Here is another of his recommendations for DH (alligator with a brushed nubuck finish). He custom designs his own hardware which is part machined for him, then finished in his own atelier


----------



## jblended

@Sparkletastic
Great question. I do worry about my 'work bags' and also my 'work clothes' sitting unused. I don't know when I'll work in an office again and it seems such a waste to have them sitting idle. I'm definitely using my beater bags and the fun/quirky ones more than anything business-y. 



whateve said:


> I think I'm feeling less guilty about it. I just want to enjoy my collection. There will always be time to reduce the collection when I feel differently about them or if my lifestyle changes so I'm not going out much.


That's exactly where I'm at.



whateve said:


> I'm happier with less expensive bags.





dcooney4 said:


> I have gotten into small leather companies with multiple color options.


I recently realized that I've always been this person you both describe. I admire Mulberry and Burberry bags. I dreamt of owning a mini Pandora and a vintage Dior one day, and I always expected that I'd gradually upgrade to a small number of premier bags (maybe 4 or 5 in total).
However, the reality now is that I won't ever make that upgrade. Prices are skyrocketing, and my life isn't conducive to those bags anyhow. I'm not 'proper' like that. I'm dorky and my bags are quirky. 
I'd much rather see gorgeous premier bags on people who are better suited to them. They are works of art, but not ones that belong in my closet.

My vintage bags are all under $50 each. My contemporary bags somewhere between $100-150. My bespoke bags cost $100-200. My most expensive bag I think was my Coach ombre that I paid $350 for. Whether they're vintage, handmade or contemporary, the leather on each is divine and my oddball collection brings me joy.
So, I am more likely to return to my roots rather than upgrading. If I'm ever able to travel and live in different places as I used to, then I would return to exclusively using bespoke bags from local artisans. That is how I fell in love with bags to begin with, after all.


----------



## jblended

missie1 said:


> Yes a Hit and run driver clipped his truck and he hit brick wall. Miracle he survived without catastrophic life changing injuries. He’s finally on the mend. Needs 1 more surgery but walking again and everything.


That's awful! I'm glad he is recovering well and walking again, but yikes how terrifying! Hope his final surgery will be an easy one.
It occurs to me that this makes 3 of us now (mentioned on this thread alone) who have had drivers run into/over them and been left to live with the after-effects. How many dangerous drivers are out there and how many people are suffering due to their recklessness! 


880 said:


> Duret is an artisan with a distinct vision and definite opinions, so I had to take a blind leap and put myself in his hands. For that reason, the process may not be for everyone lol.


I think it's often best to leave yourself in the hands of the experts and just trust them. They have the experience and knowledge to make the right call. 
You must have communicated your style to him perfectly because he has made something that is so distinctly 'you'! 
Just gorgeous.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## missie1

whateve said:


> That's horrible! I'm glad he is getting better. Did they ever catch the driver?


No they never did


----------



## missie1

jblended said:


> That's awful! I'm glad he is recovering well and walking again, but yikes how terrifying! Hope his final surgery will be an easy one.
> It occurs to me that this makes 3 of us now (mentioned on this thread alone) who have had drivers run into/over them and been left to live with the after-effects. How many dangerous drivers are out there and how many people are suffering due to their recklessness!
> 
> I think it's often best to leave yourself in the hands of the experts and just trust them. They have the experience and knowledge to make the right call.
> You must have communicated your style to him perfectly because he has made something that is so distinctly 'you'!
> Just gorgeous.


Yessss it’s so sad people have no regard for others.  Someone else’s 
Actions can change the course of your life. Just glad evils on the mend


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> That is so frightening. I am glad Hubby is on the mend. Hope the last surgery goes smoothly with a quick recovery time.


Thanks DC.  Yes it was. Just want to get this last one done .  Thanks


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> That was before. With the increased prices, many people won’t even be able to buy preloved now. I saw a Chanel flap resale that I liked and it’s $6500. I bought all mine in the last 6-7 years and paid $2000 - $4000. The price jumps are insane.
> Oh my goodness. I’m glad he wasn’t hurt more badly!!
> 
> I dragged my feet on replacing the black patent Chanel I sold for a caviar because I just can’t get excited about a black Chanel flap. But, I feel like I “should” own one.  I’ll add it eventually…sigh. They really are. I got my Miss Dior’s resale for $600 - $1800. Now they’re $2500.
> 
> If I REALLY love and, most importantly, _know I will use a bag_, I’ll get it and just hold my nose despite the cost. *BUT*, at these prices, I’d rather buy more quality diamond jewelry. Or continue to build my shoe collection. Or go on vacation. Or, best of all, simply sit on my money. Not buying anything is a beautiful option. Lol!


I have switched to jewelry lately as it’s a better spend IMO and easily justified. Other premier brands don’t really excite me and I don’t want to spend 3-5k and not be satisfied.   I toyed with idea of lady Dior but I didn’t want to pay 5k for one.


----------



## 880

@Vintage Leather, i hope that you hear a positive update re your nodule on the lung from your doctor soon! Pls keep us posted! Your clean sweeps of items, and your mention of a kitchen sweep, is an inspiration. I’m debating if I’ve changed my lifestyle and no longer bake, is it time to let go of a cupboard of cake and muffin pans; cookie and pizza sheets; tart molds, pie dishes; savarin and specialty pans etc Lol!  But then I’d have to admit to myself that the only pan I really use is not the Le creuset or all clad collected piece by piece, but my large cast iron frying pan. hugs

@missie1, I am so sorry to hear about your DH, but I am thankful that he is now walking and on the mend. This must have been a crazy stressful scary time, and I hope his next and final operation goes smoothly. I hope that they caught the guy who caused the accident. Hugs

@Sparkletastic, re your handbag question, has your view of your handbag collection changed, I love @jblended ‘s answer that she is more likely to return to her roots— bespoke bags from local artisans. I want classic forever bags that are fun and reflect my personal taste, not bags that I have because I thought I should (I sympathize with your black classic flap issue). Some are designer, some are bespoke; many are specific to my taste and vision (and not to anyone else’s) that I intend to be forever pieces. I would like to think that I’m never quite in fashion or out of it, so I make my own. That goes for everything in my closet, not just bags. I’ve also had the epiphany that just because I love a bag like your diorama (I loved the picture of your silver one in Rome? With the champagne flute), it does not mean I need one of my own.

For me, I’m still in the process of clearing out hundreds of items (multiple garbage bags of clothes, shoes, bags, accessories) that I’ve amassed over decades (Ive purged items several times during covid) This time, I’ve been pretty ruthless, and that’s made me feel so much better. They’ve mainly gone to dear friends and family who love and appreciate them. One friend of mine came over last Saturday intended to look at a few items and ended up spending four hours, trying stuff on, and taking everything that fit. She was thrilled, and most of it suited her far more than me. It was really really important to me that the things I’ve loved go to good homes and not some landfill. (Cleaning out my in laws house this summer of about a thousand pounds of clothes — they collected over 47 years — to good will was also an eye opener not to hoard)

During covid, like @BowieFan1971, I worked hard to get in shape; revamp my way of eating and my diet; and, exercise. because of weight gain, I had not worn a lot of my RTW for years. I’m upgrading and buying a fair amount now, but, in the end, I will have far fewer things that I truly love). @cowgirlsboots, I gifted select vintage designer coats that I loved but never wore to friends; I matched the coats to each individual persons style.

@jblended, I think of you and of @Sunshine mama whenever I see whimsical round bags. Although I don’t know either of you IRL, I like to imagine that they suit your sense of optimism and fun!

@JenJBS, I love the lean spare lines of your crescent shaped new polene. I was a big fan of your bag showcase thread! Is there a progression from your structured antigona and aspinal bags to ones that seem lighter and easier to carry?

@Cookiefiend, I hope you wear both the stately majestic Drag and the adorable side piece; there is definitely room for both in your life!


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. With most of us spending more time at home due to covid, has your view of your handbag collection changed?
> 
> I was looking at mine last weekend and thinking that I have little to no use for my business-y bags since I WFH now. What I am enjoying wearing is the fun / dressy / luxe bags in my collection.
> 
> This excites me because now I can focus any future acquisitions on unique, show stopper bags vs quiet classics.
> 
> I’d love to hear your perspective. What do you all think? What shifts in wear and preferences are you seeing in your life??


Since WFH is the new normal I really don’t need any workhorse bags.  Truth be told my flaps are probably good from a color perspective and now I see myself going more towards bags as they are handheld.  I need to acquire few and I’m looking forward to expanding my color clutches.   The clutches are such fun and give outfits more of a vibe.


----------



## missie1

jblended said:


> @Sparkletastic
> Great question. I do worry about my 'work bags' and also my 'work clothes' sitting unused. I don't know when I'll work in an office again and it seems such a waste to have them sitting idle. I'm definitely using my beater bags and the fun/quirky ones more than anything business-y.
> 
> 
> That's exactly where I'm at.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently realized that I've always been this person you both describe. I admire Mulberry and Burberry bags. I dreamt of owning a mini Pandora and a vintage Dior one day, and I always expected that I'd gradually upgrade to a small number of premier bags (maybe 4 or 5 in total).
> However, the reality now is that I won't ever make that upgrade. Prices are skyrocketing, and my life isn't conducive to those bags anyhow. I'm not 'proper' like that. I'm dorky and my bags are quirky.
> I'd much rather see gorgeous premier bags on people who are better suited to them. They are works of art, but not ones that belong in my closet.
> 
> My vintage bags are all under $50 each. My contemporary bags somewhere between $100-150. My bespoke bags cost $100-200. My most expensive bag I think was my Coach ombre that I paid $350 for. Whether they're vintage, handmade or contemporary, the leather on each is divine and my oddball collection brings me joy.
> So, I am more likely to return to my roots rather than upgrading. If I'm ever able to travel and live in different places as I used to, then I would return to exclusively using bespoke bags from local artisans. That is how I fell in love with bags to begin with, after all.


I love the new Mulberry bags.  I was considering adding one as workhouse but stopped myself because realistically we aren’t going back to the office so it would not have been used.  OMG my work clothes and my coats ….. I have so many but I wear my coats.  I love how true to your bag goals you are.  Can’t wait to see the new bespoke pieces


----------



## 880

@More bags, thank you for your year of guiding us through! Your efforts have been greatly appreciated 

could @Sparkletastic ‘s last few posts above be the philosophical basis for next years goals, like every month we could have her questions like:

has your view of your handbag collection changed?
do you need dressy bags if you now WFH? What about dressy clothes as per @missie1 ?
In a post covid world, how can you enjoy the fun / dressy / luxe bags already in your collection?
are you focusing on unique, show stopper bags or quiet classics?
What shifts in wear and preferences are you seeing in your life?
and then, bag philosophy (as per @jblended)

then perhaps simply a bare bones schedule focused on monthly update/overhaul/discard/rehome/use could be a monthly category of item, plus a bonus monthly question: your best frugal closet habit tip

(that way anyone who wants could start us off)

november: rain gear ; bonus for discarding umbrellas that you don’t use anymore

december: snow gear; bonus for donating a coat or a few of them

January: time to get rid of stuff that doesn’t fit; diet and exercise goals

February: confession: did you buy too much in last months post holiday sales

March: pre spring: what do you have in your closet that you can use again from last year

May: family closet purge: get rid of stuff that doesn’t fit! Hand me downs!

June: DH closet purge: what’s back there gathering dust?

July/August: July or august sales: buy mindfully; are you a planner or indiscriminate splurger

September: classic back to work/school

october: are you using your fall/winter stuff yet


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> I want classic forever bags that are fun and reflect my personal taste, not bags that I have because I thought I should (I sympathize with your black classic flap issue). Some are designer, some are bespoke; many are specific to my taste and vision (and not to anyone else’s) that I intend to be forever pieces. I would like to think that I’m never quite in fashion or out of it, so I make my own. That goes for everything in my closet, not just bags.


Love every word of this.  This is the very definition of 'style', imo. Your signature pieces, that speak to you and are uniquely yours.

I think my favourite thing about this particular thread is that everyone has a clear sense of their personal style. I can tell who is posting by the picture of their clothing or bag. Everyone is distinctly themselves and I adore that! 



880 said:


> One friend of mine came over last Saturday intended to look at a few items and ended up spending four hours, trying stuff on, and taking everything that fit. She was thrilled, and most of it suited her far more than me. It was really really important to me that the things I’ve loved go to good homes *and not some landfill.*


Bravo! I can imagine she was over the moon! Our things should be loved, and if we have fallen out of love with them, then at least we can gift them to someone who will adore them. It's a win all around.
Particularly love the bolded bit. 



880 said:


> @jblended, I think of you and of @Sunshine mama whenever I see whimsical round bags. Although I don’t know either of you IRL, I like to imagine that they suit your sense of optimism and fun!


What an honour!  Both the compliment of being called optimistic but also to be grouped in with @Sunshine mama! High praise, indeed.



missie1 said:


> Can’t wait to see the new bespoke pieces


It'll be a while before I add anything. I have shared some of my bespoke bags here before. I'll post fresh pics when I get around to using them again. All were handmade by artisans in small villages when I used to live abroad. Some designs I dreamt up, some they did, but the end result was always something crazy special to me. The memories alone are worth their weight in gold! Remarkably, most held up for a decade and sometimes more, which you would not expect if you saw the tiny rooms and the conditions these bags were made in!



880 said:


> @More bags, perhaps next year the themes could be simple things that we all could collectively contribute towards?


Love these ideas! And planning them out in advance means that we don't have to pin/unpin posts at the start of each month. 

Edit: @Cookiefiend Although you've already given us so many beautiful pics of your new TB, may I be cheeky and ask for a mod shot whenever you start to use it?   I selfishly want more eye-candy.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. With most of us spending more time at home due to covid, has your view of your handbag collection changed?
> 
> I was looking at mine last weekend and thinking that I have little to no use for my business-y bags since I WFH now. What I am enjoying wearing is the fun / dressy / luxe bags in my collection.
> 
> This excites me because now I can focus any future acquisitions on unique, show stopper bags vs quiet classics.
> 
> *I’d love to hear your perspective. What do you all think? What shifts in wear and preferences are you seeing in your life??*



My life is boring and mostly consists of being at home with nowhere to go but the morning school run when nobody really notices what I wear or which bag- if I even do so- I carry. 
Living in the back of beyond it has been like this for a long time. Thanks to Covid the few opportunities to get away and go crazy on outfits and bags have been cancelled, too. 
So not much has changed for me. 
I still love bags and fashion- mainly vintage.
I still am the SpyDior sitting in the `net lurking for Galliano era bargains and pouncing when any come up just to own them, look at them, stroke them lovingly and be happy to own a piece of fashion history. 

I still keep searching the same `net for vintage treasures and buy when there is something special that calls to me: get me, own me, make me your own! Build your personal collection of vintage treasures! 

(This happened to me twice during the last few days... I bought a party dress from 1960, made by a young girl as her graduation project at school. It will come with its documentation- a full project writeup that was part of the school assignment. Magic! 
The dress is too small for me, BUT the seller- the very same young girl now mature lady- has kept the fabric remnants giving me the chance to alter. 
Second I bought a fake fur coat. Yes, I own lots of coats, more than I can ever wear, but this one shouted at me and I´ve been sure from the second I saw it that it will be a perfect match- not only to own, but for daily use - see below.)

In both cases we will see as soon as they arrive.

Looking more closely I think there has been a slight development in my style. With autumn coming up I suddenly had a clear vision of a day to day style I wanted for myself. Simple. Black leggings, jeans or cigarette pants, black top, outlandish coat or black dress plus coat. I found the components within days of the "vision" cheaply and as if they had been waiting for me to see that I want them in places like the supermarket (really good quality thicker leggings at under 9€), an awful fast fashion store (black feaux suede cigarette pants that look expensive from the sales rack -only one pair present, my size!- for 2€), the flea market (high quality knit dress 5€) and my own wardrobe (coats!!!!!). 
Still the "occasions" are rare and early in the morning my "style" is often reduced to black jogging pants, sweater and the outlandish coat as I´m far too tired to make an effort, but the general picture is there. I like it. At the beginning of the month we went into civilisation briefly for a family visit. I took my new capsule wardrobe and felt very good with it. I bought another coat then- not outlandishly outlandish, only true vintage 60ies, black, sleek, handmade. This one I´ve been wearing a lot.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m different from the Sparkle a year ago but in a good way. How is everyone else progressing vs beginning of the year goals?



Thank you for this, dear Sparkle! Time to check the goals....

My handbag goals for 2021


no random purchases (aka buy for buying´s sake, buy because "one has to own this brand", ...)
Well, I mostly refrained from random purchases of clothes, shoes and bags. And when I didn´t, bought something and didn´t like at arrival I immediately relisted/resold. 
I only bought one bag of the "one has to own this brand" category: a navy Roberta di Camerino for 20€. Even this one might leave me in the future, though it ticks the boxes "navy leather handbag to match 50ies/ 60ies outfits" and "roberta di Camerino piece".





only buy what I love
Yes! My Dior purchases all were spot on: I love them! 


research, research, research... to make sure the bags I think I´d like actually are what I like plus to gain the knowledge to buy preloved without fear of fakes

Done! Learned a lot! 

what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold
I´ve been listing unwanted items all year, sometimes recklessly marched them out the house, but mainly recouped my initial expenses.


use the proceeds to upgrade
Unfortunately the proceeds weren´t too good. (See above)


*wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*
Well, sometimes... I still am very hesitant and careful with my "good pieces".
BUT at least now I´m using my Dior Karenina wallet on a daily base and I´ve made the mustard New Lock my daily handbag. Both hold up beautifully and make me feel great. 
I´ve been using other Dior bags rather frequently, too- for mundane occasions: grocery shopping, school run, but also to take with me on the rare trips we took. None of them got damamged... I guess they are meant to be used....!!??!!

Clothes and shoes I´ve been wearing when there was an "occasion" aka rare trip or outing. Still I can´t make myself dress up at home. It simply doesn´t make any sense. I didn´t ruin any piece. Even my true vintage 50ies suede heels survived a visit to the flea market in the pouring rain without any damage...


*enjoy!*
*Yes!!!!  I did, I do! *


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm noticing prices for many brands are much higher on the second hand market than they were a year ago.



Oh, they are! Many times I gasp at the current prices, especially when I own the piece in question and perfectly know I only paid a fraction of the current price not that long ago.
Even bags in very questionable condition are priced high nowadays.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, they are! Many times I gasp at the current prices, especially when I own the piece in question and perfectly know I only paid a fraction of the current price not that long ago.
> Even bags in very questionable condition are priced high nowadays.



agree. Though there are still some relative bargains out there. 

I have to say that I have always wanted a velvet Roberta di Camarino bag and I have never succumbed bc I would be afraid to use it. I love your leather navy one.

also, I have decided that I needed to release items I bought just bc they are exemplars of fashion history. my closet is not an archive. (I need to hammer this on my forehead)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> no museum pieces LOL!




I´m laughing!  Museum pieces is my middle name! They just belong to me, that´s who I am!




880 said:


> @cowgirlsboots, I gifted select vintage designer coats that I loved but never wore to friends; I matched the coats to each individual persons style.



What a perfect way to remove pieces from your wardrobe! I strongly believe, that each and every piece does know where it belongs, where its home is. Finding this person by being able to read a piece´s mind means taking a piece to its true home where it will remain forever and spark joy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> agree. Though there are still some relative bargains out there.
> 
> I have to say that I have always wanted a velvet Roberta di Camarino bag and I have never succumbed bc I would be afraid to use it. I love your leather navy one.
> 
> also, I have decided that I needed to release items I bought just bc they are exemplars of fashion history. my closet is not an archive. (I need to hammer this on my forehead)



Relative is the word! Not long ago "bargain" to me meant up to 100€...
When I look at listings now I am afraid of myself as at times I see much higher prices and think: "that´s reasonable." No, it´s not! They are too high! 

Oh yes, the velvet Bagonghi! I´d so love one of these! They simply are too expensive, though and I certainly do not want one by the current "Roberta di Camerino" brand (the name must have been bought ) that uses pvc leather... 
I do think a vintage velvet one would well be usuable and not too delicate. Doing my research I´ve seen a lot of them and the traces of use they show- they are not dramatic: a rubbed corner here and there.
I do have a cotton velvet tote bag- much simpler made from the 70ies and heavily used. Still it´s fine, say shabby chic fine. The quality of original Roberta di Camerino certainly does the trick.





Haha! My closet *is* an archive and I love that it is one! Call a decade between the 40ies and the 70ies and a theme and I most likely can dig out the right outfit... my life is boring, but my archival wardrobe is a fine story teller.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Relative is the word! Not long ago "bargain" to me meant up to 100€...
> When I look at listings now I am afraid of myself as at times I see much higher prices and think: "that´s reasonable." No, it´s not! They are too high!
> 
> Oh yes, the velvet Bagonghi! I´d so love one of these! They simply are too expensive, though and I certainly do not want one by the current "Roberta di Camerino" brand (the name must have been bought ) that uses pvc leather...
> I do think a vintage velvet one would well be usuable and not too delicate. Doing my research I´ve seen a lot of them and the traces of use they show- they are not dramatic: a rubbed corner here and there.
> I do have a cotton velvet tote bag- much simpler made from the 70ies and heavily used. Still it´s fine, say shabby chic fine. The quality of original Roberta di Camerino certainly does the trick.
> 
> View attachment 5236165
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! My closet *is* an archive and I love that it is one! Call a decade between the 40ies and the 70ies and a theme and I most likely can dig out the right outfit... my life is boring, but my archival wardrobe is a fine story teller.


Love this post! I firmly believe prices are cyclical if one can just wait. Those overpriced reseller vintage  chanels Are languishing unsold. your capsule wardrobe sounds perfect. Speaking of RDC and cigarette pants. . .
The vintage perfect condition RdC I wanted was 300 USD years ago, and I thought that was too much. It was gorgeous the way a vintage car is gorgeous. Sleek, curvy and lush. impractical, so no. I bought a pair of givenchy cigarette pants maybe 25 years ago (not sure as the years meld together) and manolo blahnik had coordinating mules in coral, green ans white woven raw silk taffeta (that’s how I would describe the fabric of both). And i rehomed them Bc they were impractical. I still miss them. I could have worn all three in combination today with a frayed black T shirt, I had an old bowie concert T (no idea where that went)  to give it some edge. I hope someone brought them home from Good Will and still treasures them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Love this post! I firmly believe prices are cyclical if one can just wait. Those overpriced reseller vintage  chanels Are languishing unsold. your capsule wardrobe sounds perfect. Speaking of RDC and cigarette pants. . .
> The vintage perfect condition RdC I wanted was 300 USD years ago, and I thought that was too much. It was gorgeous the way a vintage car is gorgeous. Sleek, curvy and lush. impractical, so no. I bought a pair of givenchy cigarette pants maybe 25 years ago (not sure as the years meld together) and manolo blahnik had coordinating mules in coral, green ans white woven raw silk taffeta (that’s how I would describe the fabric of both). And i rehomed them Bc they were impractical. I still miss them. I could have worn all three in combination today with a frayed black T shirt, I had an old bowie concert T (no idea where that went)  to give it some edge. I hope someone brought them home from Good Will and still treasures them.


My fingertips feel the fabric you describe, my heart feels the vibes, my inner eye sees the picture. I love the Bowie T in this combination! You rock! 
Shame you parted with the pieces, but following my believes at one point they will have made clear where their home is and gone to the person who still loves them today. 
Your Bowie T might still be lingering in the depth or your wardrobe- or maybe in the cleaning rags to good to used right now stash (if there is anything like this in your house.)


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> Unexpected bag reveal. A 'get well soon' gift from my siblings.
> 
> My first Cole Haan. The woven leather is lovely, and they know my favourite bags are round. It's just my style.
> 
> View attachment 5235963
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality of all my pics of late. Not sure why my phone's pics are not great atm.


This is very cute!


jblended said:


> Love every word of this.  This is the very definition of 'style', imo. Your signature pieces, that speak to you and are uniquely yours.
> 
> I think my favourite thing about this particular thread is that everyone has a clear sense of their personal style. I can tell who is posting by the picture of their clothing or bag. Everyone is distinctly themselves and I adore that!
> 
> 
> Bravo! I can imagine she was over the moon! Our things should be loved, and if we have fallen out of love with them, then at least we can gift them to someone who will adore them. It's a win all around.
> Particularly love the bolded bit.
> 
> 
> What an honour!  Both the compliment of being called optimistic but also to be grouped in with @Sunshine mama! High praise, indeed.
> 
> 
> It'll be a while before I add anything. I have shared some of my bespoke bags here before. I'll post fresh pics when I get around to using them again. All were handmade by artisans in small villages when I used to live abroad. Some designs I dreamt up, some they did, but the end result was always something crazy special to me. The memories alone are worth their weight in gold! Remarkably, most held up for a decade and sometimes more, which you would not expect if you saw the tiny rooms and the conditions these bags were made in!
> 
> 
> Love these ideas! And planning them out in advance means that we don't have to pin/unpin posts at the start of each month.
> 
> Edit: @Cookiefiend Although you've already given us so many beautiful pics of your new TB, may I be cheeky and ask for a mod shot whenever you start to use it?   I selfishly want more eye-candy.


Of course! I took one the other day... it's not very good but hang on a tic!


@missie1 - while I am so sorry about the accident and wish bad karma upon the hit and run driver (sadly on my way to work this morning there was a hit and run... and the body was still lying in the road covered... zomg) I am very happy to hear your husband is making progress in his recovery - that's such great news.

@880 - you always have such excellent posts, and thank you for your kind words! I love that you have a very defined style - you know what you love!

@Sparkletastic - I have days where I think I should sell half of my bags. Then I have days where I think I could never sell them.

Case in point - the TB McGraw and the H Drag - both gorgeous bags - one is easy to carry but is very much a winter bag due to the suede, the other is not as easy to carry, but is so lovely, so well made and looks fantastic (IMO) on me when I carry it. So one is casual and one is dressier... I still do need dressier bags for business activities; and when we go out for dinner I like to dress up a bit.

I have bought 4 new bags this year. One was a gift (and is the most marvelous yellow!), one was an incredible bargain (and I felt like I needed a big leather tote) and one was something I didn't need but wanted.  One was a mistake and I have it listed - this one I kick myself over. I did go through my bags over the winter, I gave one to my mother, and donated a few.

I would say that I am pleased with my bags, I'm not in the market for one - but if I 'find' one (like the TB bag - I wasn't looking but there it was) that 'speaks' to me - I can now look at my bags and reasonably ask myself if I 'need it and walk away if I don't. I honestly
can say that the TB bag will get used and is a *needed* item.


*tho I know I don't really need all of these bags - but I sure do like 'em!


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> Of course! I took one the other day... it's not very good but hang on a tic!


That was quick! Thank you! 
It's beyond gorgeous! The perfect size and also the perfect shoulder drop so it sits just at the right spot- taking into account that you're 6' (yes?) so it must be hard to get bags to sit at the right spot.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Unexpected bag reveal. A 'get well soon' gift from my siblings.
> 
> My first Cole Haan. The woven leather is lovely, and they know my favourite bags are round. It's just my style.
> 
> View attachment 5235963
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality of all my pics of late. Not sure why my phone's pics are not great atm.


I love this! Cole Haan is underrated.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Unexpected bag reveal. A 'get well soon' gift from my siblings.
> 
> My first Cole Haan. The woven leather is lovely, and they know my favourite bags are round. It's just my style.
> 
> View attachment 5235963
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality of all my pics of late. Not sure why my phone's pics are not great atm.


That´s a beautiful bag- very much you! Your siblings know you so well! Wear it in good health! A white slate to start a new chapter!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Never buy a bag, just because "one has to own one of xyz brand!.... haha, I pushed my resolution aside and  bought this Roberta di Camerino. It´s not the iconic- and far too expensive-  Bagonghi, but it´s still a recognizable design and very well made. Leather inside and out. It was a 20€ bargain on top...

I guess some previous owner replaced the original top handle with part of the shoulder strap.


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> That was quick! Thank you!
> It's beyond gorgeous! The perfect size and also the perfect shoulder drop so it sits just at the right spot- taking into account that you're 6' (yes?) so it must be hard to get bags to sit at the right spot.


thank you sweets! I am 6' tall - it is sometimes hard to find the perfect drop... but I've done pretty well so far!  


cowgirlsboots said:


> Never buy a bag, just because "one has to own one of xyz brand!.... haha, I pushed my resolution aside and  bought this Roberta di Camerino. It´s not the iconic- and far too expensive-  Bagonghi, but it´s still a recognizable design and very well made. Leather inside and out. It was a 20€ bargain on top...
> 
> I guess some previous owner replaced the original top handle with part of the shoulder strap.
> 
> View attachment 5236270
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236268
> View attachment 5236269


Very pretty! I love a leather lining!


----------



## BowieFan1971

missie1 said:


> Yes a Hit and run driver clipped his truck and he hit brick wall. Miracle he survived without catastrophic life changing injuries. He’s finally on the mend.  Needs 1 more surgery but walking again and everything.
> 
> So I pretty much stuck to classic pieces as well. I didn’t buy any heels and worked hard on my flats and really built out my RG jewelry collection with VCA.
> 
> I totally agree that it’s going to be extremely difficult to build a premier bag collect at 10k per bag.  Those prices make you pause and turn to jewelry as it’s a much better investment.  I still love Chanel flaps the most though.  The dreaded black bag is such an unnecessary but so necessary item that tends to always rear it head


Hope your DH has a quick and easy recovery. It is so sad and frustrating, I am sure, to see him go through so much and the person responsible just skipped out and did not take ownership of what he/she did.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. With most of us spending more time at home due to covid, has your view of your handbag collection changed?
> 
> I was looking at mine last weekend and thinking that I have little to no use for my business-y bags since I WFH now. What I am enjoying wearing is the fun / dressy / luxe bags in my collection.
> 
> This excites me because now I can focus any future acquisitions on unique, show stopper bags vs quiet classics.
> 
> I’d love to hear your perspective. What do you all think? What shifts in wear and preferences are you seeing in your life??


Since I do not have a traditional career but veer towards classic clothes, I never had a “work vs play” bag dilemma. Most of my bags could go either way…they straddle both in style and are mid-sized. Most people seem to be wearing more casual stuff everywhere, but I value looking polished and pulled together when I am out even more than before. It is a treat!

If I could sell them at a reasonable price, there are bags I would let go of to pare down the number of bags so I could get a higher cost per wear, especially on my Hermès, since I am home so much more. That’s the only change I would make.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Unexpected bag reveal. A 'get well soon' gift from my siblings.
> 
> My first Cole Haan. The woven leather is lovely, and they know my favourite bags are round. It's just my style.
> 
> View attachment 5235963
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality of all my pics of late. Not sure why my phone's pics are not great atm.


Love it!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> But!!! The key point for me now is I just don’t *value* most of the bags now at these inflated prices. It would be as if bacon jumped to $50 a slice. I love bacon and I have $50. But, I won’t spend $50 on the bacon because it isn’t worth that cost to me.


Yes! Perfect explaination! 




jblended said:


> Unexpected bag reveal. A 'get well soon' gift from my siblings.
> 
> My first Cole Haan. The woven leather is lovely, and they know my favourite bags are round. It's just my style.
> 
> View attachment 5235963
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality of all my pics of late. Not sure why my phone's pics are not great atm.


Love it! 



jblended said:


> It occurs to me that this makes 3 of us now (mentioned on this thread alone) who have had drivers run into/over them and been left to live with the after-effects. How many dangerous drivers are out there and how many people are suffering due to their recklessness!


A couple years ago a car hit me as I was walking across the street. Then they just drove off. Luckily I didn't get any serious injuries. Some people... 




jblended said:


> I think my favourite thing about this particular thread is that everyone has a clear sense of their personal style. I can tell who is posting by the picture of their clothing or bag. Everyone is distinctly themselves and I adore that!


Agreed!



cowgirlsboots said:


> Looking more closely I think there has been a slight development in my style. With autumn coming up I suddenly had a clear vision of a day to day style I wanted for myself. Simple. Black leggings, jeans or cigarette pants, black top, outlandish coat or black dress plus coat. I found the components within days of the "vision" cheaply and as if they had been waiting for me to see that I want them in places like the supermarket (really good quality thicker leggings at under 9€), an awful fast fashion store (black feaux suede cigarette pants that look expensive from the sales rack -only one pair present, my size!- for 2€), the flea market (high quality knit dress 5€) and my own wardrobe (coats!!!!!).


Your style sounds fantastic!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> My life is boring and mostly consists of being at home with nowhere to go but the morning school run when nobody really notices what I wear or which bag- if I even do so- I carry.
> Living in the back of beyond it has been like this for a long time. Thanks to Covid the few opportunities to get away and go crazy on outfits and bags have been cancelled, too.
> So not much has changed for me.
> I still love bags and fashion- mainly vintage.
> I still am the SpyDior sitting in the `net lurking for Galliano era bargains and pouncing when any come up just to own them, look at them, stroke them lovingly and be happy to own a piece of fashion history.
> 
> I still keep searching the same `net for vintage treasures and buy when there is something special that calls to me: get me, own me, make me your own! Build your personal collection of vintage treasures!
> 
> (This happened to me twice during the last few days... I bought a party dress from 1960, made by a young girl as her graduation project at school. It will come with its documentation- a full project writeup that was part of the school assignment. Magic!
> The dress is too small for me, BUT the seller- the very same young girl now mature lady- has kept the fabric remnants giving me the chance to alter.
> Second I bought a fake fur coat. Yes, I own lots of coats, more than I can ever wear, but this one shouted at me and I´ve been sure from the second I saw it that it will be a perfect match- not only to own, but for daily use - see below.)
> 
> In both cases we will see as soon as they arrive.
> 
> Looking more closely I think there has been a slight development in my style. With autumn coming up I suddenly had a clear vision of a day to day style I wanted for myself. Simple. Black leggings, jeans or cigarette pants, black top, outlandish coat or black dress plus coat. I found the components within days of the "vision" cheaply and as if they had been waiting for me to see that I want them in places like the supermarket (really good quality thicker leggings at under 9€), an awful fast fashion store (black feaux suede cigarette pants that look expensive from the sales rack -only one pair present, my size!- for 2€), the flea market (high quality knit dress 5€) and my own wardrobe (coats!!!!!).
> Still the "occasions" are rare and early in the morning my "style" is often reduced to black jogging pants, sweater and the outlandish coat as I´m far too tired to make an effort, but the general picture is there. I like it. At the beginning of the month we went into civilisation briefly for a family visit. I took my new capsule wardrobe and felt very good with it. I bought another coat then- not outlandishly outlandish, only true vintage 60ies, black, sleek, handmade. This one I´ve been wearing a lot.


Should your style ever change and you need to rehome that leopard coat….


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Should your style ever change and you need to rehome that leopard coat….


Haha... having a look on ebay will certainly be the quicker way to a leopard coat.  I´m sure in the US the choices are even better than here in Germany. None of mine was really expensive. A vintage coat is a very affordable pleasure and the perfect neutral.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thanks. I think it's the 3rd or 4th round bag in my collection. Really need to pull them out at some point and remind myself of what I have!
> 
> Nope, it shouldn't dent down because it's not wide. It's only 1.5 inches wide, same as my other round bags and none of those have dipped though I've used them for years.
> The PLG ones are amazing, but they're 3 inches wide and that's why they cave in when the leather softens. I still love them, though; the smooth leather and simple design speaks to me. I may still buy one in spite of the caving issue ha ha!
> How's yours holding up? Has the top started to dent at all?
> 
> Also, been meaning to ask, do you still use your Hammitt? I wondered if that style would work for you because it really doesn't hold much at all.


My circle dips a little because I sometimes rest my hand on it. The size of it works well because it can hold more than you would think. The Hammit bag was gorgeous but just a bit to small. I should have gotten the medium. It is long gone. I have shopped a bit this year but if something didn’t work or just wasn’t love ,out it went.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

Thank you for the new bag love, everyone! 



JenJBS said:


> A couple years ago a car hit me as I was walking across the street. Then they just drove off. Luckily I didn't get any serious injuries. Some people...


Unbelievable! So glad you weren't hurt! 


dcooney4 said:


> My circle dips a little because I sometimes rest my hand on it. The size of it works well because it can hold more than you would think. The Hammit bag was gorgeous but just a bit to small. I should have gotten the medium. It is long gone. I have shopped a bit this year but if something didn’t work or just wasn’t love ,out it went.


Ah, you're giving me hope! Maybe the reviews saying it was dipping was due to the way people are treating their bags, not due to the design as I first thought. Thank you. I really do think I'll end up grabbing one soon. 
Yes, that small Tony is difficult. I carry very little but even I can feel the limited space. The medium would have been better in that respect.
I love that you just ruthlessly let go of things that didn't work. No point having them take up space. Much better to keep only what you know works for you.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> For me, I’m still in the process of clearing out hundreds of items (multiple garbage bags of clothes, shoes, bags, accessories) that I’ve amassed over decades (Ive purged items several times during covid) This time, I’ve been pretty ruthless, and that’s made me feel so much better. They’ve mainly gone to dear friends and family who love and appreciate them. One friend of mine came over last Saturday intended to look at a few items and ended up spending four hours, trying stuff on, and taking everything that fit. She was thrilled, and most of it suited her far more than me. It was really really important to me that the things I’ve loved go to good homes and not some landfill.
> 
> @JenJBS, I love the lean spare lines of your crescent shaped new polene. I was a big fan of your bag showcase thread! Is there a progression from your structured antigona and aspinal bags to ones that seem lighter and easier to carry?



That is some serious purging! Well done!

Thank you! You’re very kind. I need to update my Bag Showcase with my latest purses, and any I forgot to do before.

Polene is an amazing brand! I adore their craftsmanship. I think they may well be the best value for money spent of all bag brands - if we’re talking buying new. I sort of miss my Antigona – rather, the dream of it. It just wasn’t right for my life. Bags that formal/fancy I can wear to church and a few special events, but they are really too formal for my everyday style. And for those church/special event bags I want them to be small – and the Antigona was way too big for that. And it was heavy! I still love Aspinal of London, and don’t think their weight is a problem. They don’t seem heavy to me. They have a travel bag I really want, but can’t justify the price of right now for a travel bag that won’t get used much. Really hoping it will go on a big discount. I think Aspinal is a good value – if bought on sale, rather than full price. Plus, I use my current AoL bags to hold jewelry on my vanity table when I’m not carrying them.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> @More bags, thank you for your year of guiding us through! Your efforts have been greatly appreciated
> 
> could @Sparkletastic ‘s last few posts above be the philosophical basis for next years goals, like every month we could have her questions like:
> 
> has your view of your handbag collection changed?
> do you need dressy bags if you now WFH? What about dressy clothes as per @missie1 ?
> In a post covid world, how can you enjoy the fun / dressy / luxe bags already in your collection?
> are you focusing on unique, show stopper bags or quiet classics?
> What shifts in wear and preferences are you seeing in your life?
> and then, bag philosophy (as per @jblended)
> 
> then perhaps simply a bare bones schedule focused on monthly update/overhaul/discard/rehome/use could be a monthly category of item, plus a bonus monthly question: your best frugal closet habit tip
> 
> (that way anyone who wants could start us off)
> 
> november: rain gear ; bonus for discarding umbrellas that you don’t use anymore
> 
> december: snow gear; bonus for donating a coat or a few of them
> 
> January: time to get rid of stuff that doesn’t fit; diet and exercise goals
> 
> February: confession: did you buy too much in last months post holiday sales
> 
> March: pre spring: what do you have in your closet that you can use again from last year
> 
> May: family closet purge: get rid of stuff that doesn’t fit! Hand me downs!
> 
> June: DH closet purge: what’s back there gathering dust?
> 
> July/August: July or august sales: buy mindfully; are you a planner or indiscriminate splurger
> 
> September: classic back to work/school
> 
> october: are you using your fall/winter stuff yet


Love these !


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> This is very cute!
> 
> Of course! I took one the other day... it's not very good but hang on a tic!
> View attachment 5236214
> 
> @missie1 - while I am so sorry about the accident and wish bad karma upon the hit and run driver (sadly on my way to work this morning there was a hit and run... and the body was still lying in the road covered... zomg) I am very happy to hear your husband is making progress in his recovery - that's such great news.
> 
> @880 - you always have such excellent posts, and thank you for your kind words! I love that you have a very defined style - you know what you love!
> 
> @Sparkletastic - I have days where I think I should sell half of my bags. Then I have days where I think I could never sell them.
> 
> Case in point - the TB McGraw and the H Drag - both gorgeous bags - one is easy to carry but is very much a winter bag due to the suede, the other is not as easy to carry, but is so lovely, so well made and looks fantastic (IMO) on me when I carry it. So one is casual and one is dressier... I still do need dressier bags for business activities; and when we go out for dinner I like to dress up a bit.
> 
> I have bought 4 new bags this year. One was a gift (and is the most marvelous yellow!), one was an incredible bargain (and I felt like I needed a big leather tote) and one was something I didn't need but wanted.  One was a mistake and I have it listed - this one I kick myself over. I did go through my bags over the winter, I gave one to my mother, and donated a few.
> 
> I would say that I am pleased with my bags, I'm not in the market for one - but if I 'find' one (like the TB bag - I wasn't looking but there it was) that 'speaks' to me - I can now look at my bags and reasonably ask myself if I 'need it and walk away if I don't. I honestly
> can say that the TB bag will get used and is a *needed* item.
> 
> 
> *tho I know I don't really need all of these bags - but I sure do like 'em!


That is so stunning and I love the strap drop on it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> That is so stunning and I love the strap drop on it.


Thank you! 
I love that we both were smitten by a TB bag at the same time!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> I love that we both were smitten by a TB bag at the same time!


I think they have some really lovely bags this season.


----------



## Sparkletastic

jblended said:


> @Sparkletastic
> Great question. I do worry about my 'work bags' and also my 'work clothes' sitting unused. I don't know when I'll work in an office again and it seems such a waste to have them sitting idle.


 Because I don’t see myself ever in an office again, I’m taking the scary plunge of purging almost all my work clothes. I’m only keeping classic pieces I love. I figure if for some reason I do end up in an office again, I’d need new items anyway as styles will have changed and offices keep getting more casual.


missie1 said:


> I have switched to jewelry lately as it’s a better spend IMO and easily justified. Other premier brands don’t really excite me and I don’t want to spend 3-5k and not be satisfied.   I toyed with idea of lady Dior but I didn’t want to pay 5k for one.


 I totally get it. If I buy a Chanel it will be the black one but I want a medium single flap which isn’t easy to find. More likely, if I buy a C it’ll be an interesting seasonal piece on resale after depreciation drops the price.

I definitely plan to get a Lady Dior but I still haven’t found the one I want. I don’t just want a basic one. Other than that, there’s nothing I want. I poked around several brand’s threads the past couple days and felt meh. 





BowieFan1971 said:


> Most people seem to be wearing more casual stuff everywhere, but I value looking polished and pulled together when I am out even more than before.


Fashion is fun to me and I’ve always liked looking polished (not stuffy) before Covid. But with the combo pack of Covid, my new WFH job and a major surgery / recovery, I’ve worn super casual clothes (or even PJ’s) most of the time over the last 18 months…

…and, I’m at my absolute, complete, utter end.  I’m sooooo done with loungewear, leggings, jeans and all their cousins. I’m also sooooo sick of sitting around. When I’m fully recovered, I’m going back to dressing well _and_ going every and anyplace that still allows me to limit Covid risk. I may just dress up in a ball gown with a handbag on each arm and simply stand in the middle of the street smiling like a loon.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Because I don’t see myself ever in an office again, I’m taking the scary plunge of purging almost all my work clothes. I’m only keeping classic pieces I love. I figure if for some reason I do end up in an office again, I’d need new items anyway as styles will have changed and offices keep getting more casual.
> I totally get it. If I buy a Chanel it will be the black one but I want a medium single flap which isn’t easy to find. More likely, if I buy a C it’ll be an interesting seasonal piece on resale after depreciation drops the price.
> 
> I definitely plan to get a Lady Dior but I still haven’t found the one I want. I don’t just want a basic one. Other than that, there’s nothing I want. I poked around several brand’s threads the past couple days and felt meh. Fashion is fun to me and I’ve always liked looking polished (not stuffy) before Covid. But with the combo pack of Covid, my new WFH job and a major surgery / recovery, I’ve worn super casual clothes (or even PJ’s) most of the time over the last 18 months…
> 
> …and, I’m at my absolute, complete, utter end.  I’m sooooo done with loungewear, leggings, jeans and all their cousins. I’m also sooooo sick of sitting around. When I’m fully recovered, I’m going back to dressing well _and_ going every and anyplace that still allows me to limit Covid risk. I may just dress up in a ball gown with a handbag on each arm and simply stand in the middle of the street smiling like a loon.


I’ll join you!


----------



## missie1

BowieFan1971 said:


> I’ll join you!


Me too


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I’ll join you!



+1


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> +1


That’s a lot of crazy in one place, but life is short and we should grab fun whenever possible!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Talking jewellery- nothing designer or expensive, just a fleamarket find. I saw it, knew it was perfect for me...


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> . *I may just dress up in a ball gown with a handbag on each arm and simply stand in the middle of the street smiling like a loon. *





BowieFan1971 said:


> I’ll join you!





missie1 said:


> Me too





cowgirlsboots said:


> +1





BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s a lot of crazy in one place, but life is short and we should grab fun whenever possible!


I detest Halloween (for adults) but this is “dress up“ I can  get behind!  
happy halloween to all the kiddos !


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Squeaking in my entry to the October black bag challenge.  This is an unbranded crossbody I bought at a secondhand store.  I've carried it for years, and I reach for it again and again.  I do wonder where it came from.  The zipper pull is a map of Italy in a gold circle, but that's the only distinguishing mark I can find on it.


----------



## sherrylynn

cowgirlsboots said:


> Talking jewellery- nothing designer or expensive, just a fleamarket find. I saw it, knew it was perfect for me...
> 
> View attachment 5236516


Ooh! This is a lovely piece! Looks great in you! Absolutely love the color!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Talking jewellery- nothing designer or expensive, just a fleamarket find. I saw it, knew it was perfect for me...
> 
> View attachment 5236516



Beautiful ring!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> I’ll join you!





missie1 said:


> Me too





cowgirlsboots said:


> +1


Vive la résistance!  Purging the old makes way for the new - even if that’s simply a cleaner, more peaceful closet space.  I love formal, dressy, cocktail, vacation and even high style athleisure wear. But, I’ve _always_ hated business attire. There is so little room for personal expression. And, I’m not a navy suit / sensible pumps / boring bag gal. 


essiedub said:


> I detest Halloween (for adults) but this is “dress up” I can get behind!
> happy halloween to all the kiddos !


Oooooooh noooooo!  Halloween is my favorite holiday!  We usually go all out with our costumes. LOL!


----------



## Sparkletastic

The last few years during the fall, we’ve celebrated our collections by doing a *Bags by Brand showcase.*

Each week, we share photos of our bags from the specified brands. People can choose to share a posed “beauty” shot or get bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week (2 premier and 1 contemporary) and go alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.

Is this something the group wants to do this year? If so, and @More bags agrees, perhaps we let that take us through the rest of the year.  Note: Participation is completely voluntary.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> The last few years during the fall, we’ve celebrated our collections by doing a *Bags by Brand showcase.*
> 
> Each week, we share photos of our bags from the specified brands. People can choose to share a posed “beauty” shot or get bags out and about in action shots!
> 
> We highlight 3 brands per week (2 premier and 1 contemporary) and go alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.
> 
> Is this something the group wants to do this year? If so, and @More bags agrees, perhaps we let that take us through the rest of the year.  Note: Participation is completely voluntary.


Sure!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> The last few years during the fall, we’ve celebrated our collections by doing a *Bags by Brand showcase.*
> 
> Each week, we share photos of our bags from the specified brands. People can choose to share a posed “beauty” shot or get bags out and about in action shots!
> 
> We highlight 3 brands per week (2 premier and 1 contemporary) and go alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.
> 
> Is this something the group wants to do this year? If so, and @More bags agrees, perhaps we let that take us through the rest of the year.  Note: Participation is completely voluntary.


I'm up for it but my collection is heavily Coach. It could take pages of posts to show all of them!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Sure


+1


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm up for it but my collection is heavily Coach. It could take pages of posts to show all of them!


So you do the "c" and I might follow with "d" and my old Diors ...


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> So you do the "c" and I might follow with "d" and my old Diors ...


And my Louies…


----------



## mariliz11

Sparkletastic said:


> The last few years during the fall, we’ve celebrated our collections by doing a *Bags by Brand showcase.*
> 
> Each week, we share photos of our bags from the specified brands. People can choose to share a posed “beauty” shot or get bags out and about in action shots!
> 
> We highlight 3 brands per week (2 premier and 1 contemporary) and go alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.
> 
> Is this something the group wants to do this year? If so, and @More bags agrees, perhaps we let that take us through the rest of the year.  Note: Participation is completely voluntary.


That’s a nice challenge! I wasn’t around last year this time so I’d love to participate!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> The last few years during the fall, we’ve celebrated our collections by doing a *Bags by Brand showcase.*
> 
> Each week, we share photos of our bags from the specified brands. People can choose to share a posed “beauty” shot or get bags out and about in action shots!
> 
> We highlight 3 brands per week (2 premier and 1 contemporary) and go alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.
> 
> Is this something the group wants to do this year? If so, and @More bags agrees, perhaps we let that take us through the rest of the year.  Note: Participation is completely voluntary.



Love the idea. I'm going to have a lot of my bags shown the last week...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sorry for the bad photo!
At the last minute I carried a black bag for October.  The Soft Babe came grocery shopping with me today.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Easy to see why it's the most complimented!


Thank you!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Halloween Crimson
> 
> View attachment 5235014


Spectacular crimson bags!


Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. Sparkle is golfing  and my babies are at the beach doing things that would undoubtedly terrify me. Lol! So, I’m enjoying the calm to evaluate my collection and my previously stated 2021 goals:
> 
> • _Extend 100% success rate metric to all meaningful wardrobe purchases - handbags, shoes, jewelry. _
> 
> Wheee!  I am soooo in the zone here. I haven’t bought anything in recent history that hasn’t been perfect. The years of trial / error/ listening to myself has paid off.
> 
> • _Purchase no more than 3 bags: black tote, gold WOC and serindipity bag._
> I’ve had zero interest in new bags this year. It’s been all about jewelry and shoes.
> 
> • _Wear 5 least used bags at least 4 times this year (presuming quarantine lifts by June.)_
> 
> HA!!!! I now WFH, Covid is still a pain and, well, … brain surgery.  So I don’t go as many places.
> 
> • _Buy no more than 4 pieces of jewelry._
> 
> Um…well…see what happened was…  I’ve gone past my 4 piece max and also went deep on designer shoes. In particular I have a Louboutin habit and had to tell myself no more than one pair a month.
> 
> I’m different from the Sparkle a year ago but in a good way. How is everyone else progressing vs beginning of the year goals?


Congratulations on all of your progress on your goals! We have all grown so much in the past year, great reflection question!


missie1 said:


> So we just started going out again these last few months as Covid and DH accident had us totally immobile for almost 2 years.  I have not carried any of my beloved Jumbo Flaps.  I had bought few designer crossbody bags as I needed to be hands free to help with DH.  I have been shopping like normal to refine my closet and keep things fresh.  I have spent enough on Jewelry to feed a small island nation lol.  I got rid of bags that I thought were dated.


Missie, I am so sorry to hear what you and your husband have endured. Best wishes on the final surgery. He’s fortunate to have you help him through his recovery. Best wishes. 

@880 congratulations on cleaning out your closet and cleaning out your in-laws place!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. With most of us spending more time at home due to covid, has your view of your handbag collection changed?
> 
> I was looking at mine last weekend and thinking that I have little to no use for my business-y bags since I WFH now. What I am enjoying wearing is the fun / dressy / luxe bags in my collection.
> 
> This excites me because now I can focus any future acquisitions on unique, show stopper bags vs quiet classics.
> 
> I’d love to hear your perspective. What do you all think? What shifts in wear and preferences are you seeing in your life??


I love the show stopper bags you’ve added to your collection over the years. Both you and Mr. Sparkle have added great bags that make me think, yes - this is a perfect bag for what I imagine of Sparkle’s great sense of style and joyful personality.


----------



## Vintage Leather

missie1 said:


> Have you ladies seen the new markup for Chanel flaps OMG I’m so glad I stuck to my rule to never ever sell my Flaps. Whew because $9500 before taxes I can’t stomach



There is something about Chanel price increases that turns me into the stereotypical old lady, annoying her grandchildren with stories of “Back in my day…”

Maybe because the M/L flap was my most expensive bag for over a decade (I paid $1200 for it in ‘99.) Maybe its because, with the exception of the main lines, bags went on sale and they were affordable. Or perhaps it’s just because prices have hiked up so much in less than a year.

Perhaps I am just old, and a little crotchety.

But back in my day, you could buy Chanel luggage for a friend’s wedding - and spend less on the luggage than you did on the bridesmaid’s gown.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Unexpected bag reveal. A 'get well soon' gift from my siblings.
> 
> My first Cole Haan. The woven leather is lovely, and they know my favourite bags are round. It's just my style.
> 
> View attachment 5235963
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality of all my pics of late. Not sure why my phone's pics are not great atm.


So pretty!


jblended said:


> @Sparkletastic
> Great question. I do worry about my 'work bags' and also my 'work clothes' sitting unused. I don't know when I'll work in an office again and it seems such a waste to have them sitting idle. I'm definitely using my beater bags and the fun/quirky ones more than anything business-y.
> 
> 
> That's exactly where I'm at.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently realized that I've always been this person you both describe. I admire Mulberry and Burberry bags. I dreamt of owning a mini Pandora and a vintage Dior one day, and I always expected that I'd gradually upgrade to a small number of premier bags (maybe 4 or 5 in total).
> However, the reality now is that I won't ever make that upgrade. Prices are skyrocketing, and my life isn't conducive to those bags anyhow. I'm not 'proper' like that. I'm dorky and my bags are quirky.
> I'd much rather see gorgeous premier bags on people who are better suited to them. They are works of art, but not ones that belong in my closet.
> 
> My vintage bags are all under $50 each. My contemporary bags somewhere between $100-150. My bespoke bags cost $100-200. My most expensive bag I think was my Coach ombre that I paid $350 for. Whether they're vintage, handmade or contemporary, the leather on each is divine and my oddball collection brings me joy.
> So, I am more likely to return to my roots rather than upgrading. If I'm ever able to travel and live in different places as I used to, then I would return to exclusively using bespoke bags from local artisans. That is how I fell in love with bags to begin with, after all.


I love your self knowledge and confidence! You have shared many beautiful bags from your travels!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> @More bags, thank you for your year of guiding us through! Your efforts have been greatly appreciated
> 
> could @Sparkletastic ‘s last few posts above be the philosophical basis for next years goals, like every month we could have her questions like:
> 
> has your view of your handbag collection changed?
> do you need dressy bags if you now WFH? What about dressy clothes as per @missie1 ?
> In a post covid world, how can you enjoy the fun / dressy / luxe bags already in your collection?
> are you focusing on unique, show stopper bags or quiet classics?
> What shifts in wear and preferences are you seeing in your life?
> and then, bag philosophy (as per @jblended)
> 
> then perhaps simply a bare bones schedule focused on monthly update/overhaul/discard/rehome/use could be a monthly category of item, plus a bonus monthly question: your best frugal closet habit tip
> 
> (that way anyone who wants could start us off)
> 
> november: rain gear ; bonus for discarding umbrellas that you don’t use anymore
> 
> december: snow gear; bonus for donating a coat or a few of them
> 
> January: time to get rid of stuff that doesn’t fit; diet and exercise goals
> 
> February: confession: did you buy too much in last months post holiday sales
> 
> March: pre spring: what do you have in your closet that you can use again from last year
> 
> May: family closet purge: get rid of stuff that doesn’t fit! Hand me downs!
> 
> June: DH closet purge: what’s back there gathering dust?
> 
> July/August: July or august sales: buy mindfully; are you a planner or indiscriminate splurger
> 
> September: classic back to work/school
> 
> october: are you using your fall/winter stuff yet


   Amazing suggestions and timeline - it sounds great to me!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Looking more closely I think there has been a slight development in my style. With autumn coming up I suddenly had a clear vision of a day to day style I wanted for myself. Simple. Black leggings, jeans or cigarette pants, black top, outlandish coat or black dress plus coat.


I love your style - great outfit description! I think this works anytime, anywhere, and honours your talents in finding and styling great coat, bag, shoe combinations!
Congratulations, also, on your progress on 2021’s goals!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Of course! I took one the other day... it's not very good but hang on a tic!
> View attachment 5236214
> 
> 
> @880 - you always have such excellent posts, and thank you for your kind words! I love that you have a very defined style - you know what you love!
> 
> @Sparkletastic - *I have days where I think I should sell half of my bags. Then I have days where I think I could never sell them.*
> 
> *tho I know I don't really need all of these bags - but I sure do like 'em!


That’s a terrific modelling pic Cookie.
I 100% agree @880 has marvellous posts with kind words, and fantastic style pics!
Yes ^ your bolded comment above, “I have days where I think I should sell half of my bags. Then I have days where I think I could never sell them.” => me too!



JenJBS said:


> A couple years ago a car hit me as I was walking across the street. Then they just drove off. Luckily I didn't get any serious injuries. Some people...


So relieved you were not seriously hurt!


----------



## More bags

Hello everyone, what a wonderful few pages to catch up on. Thanks for sharing your stories, opinions, and pictures! I am so glad we’ve had recent returns of @jblended and @Sparkletastic, great conversations from long time followers of this multi-year thread and many new participants!

Thanks also for answering the call for suggestions and ideas to carry us through the end of the year and into next year! I loved @880 ’s outline for 2022, and @Sparkletastic ’s suggestion to revive the Brand Showcase, she’ll post the instructions and guidelines.   

Also, carrying forward into November, here’s @Claudia Herzog ’s suggestion for a November challenge
*Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.*

I love the support, storytelling, and richness of connections and relationships on this thread, for that I feel grateful!


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Spectacular crimson bags!
> 
> Congratulations on all of your progress on your goals! We have all grown so much in the past year, great reflection question!
> 
> Missie, I am so sorry to hear what you and your husband have endured. Best wishes on the final surgery. He’s fortunate to have you help him through his recovery. Best wishes.
> 
> @880 congratulations on cleaning out your closet and cleaning out your in-laws place!


Thank you so much and I remind him of his luck daily


----------



## missie1

Vintage Leather said:


> There is something about Chanel price increases that turns me into the stereotypical old lady, annoying her grandchildren with stories of “Back in my day…”
> 
> Maybe because the M/L flap was my most expensive bag for over a decade (I paid $1200 for it in ‘99.) Maybe its because, with the exception of the main lines, bags went on sale and they were affordable. Or perhaps it’s just because prices have hiked up so much in less than a year.
> 
> Perhaps I am just old, and a little crotchety.
> 
> But back in my day, you could buy Chanel luggage for a friend’s wedding - and spend less on the luggage than you did on the bridesmaid’s gown.


I love hearing the gripes and no way are you sounding old, your letting everyone know how  fabulous you have been for years.  The prices are having me side eye because I truly feel this is an exclusion tactic to limit certain demographics.


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> I love the show stopper bags you’ve added to your collection over the years. Both you and Mr. Sparkle have added great bags that make me think, yes - this is a perfect bag for what I imagine of Sparkle’s great sense of style and joyful personality.


You’re so kind. And, honestly, he does a far better job than me on getting bags that can be art pieces. I tend to classic and practical. So I appreciate him buying bags that are “me” even when they scare me a teeny bit. They always end up being my favorite. 


Vintage Leather said:


> There is something about Chanel price increases that turns me into the stereotypical old lady, annoying her grandchildren with stories of “Back in my day…”
> 
> Maybe because the M/L flap was my most expensive bag for over a decade (I paid $1200 for it in ‘99.) Maybe its because, with the exception of the main lines, bags went on sale and they were affordable. Or perhaps it’s just because prices have hiked up so much in less than a year.
> 
> Perhaps I am just old, and a little crotchety.
> 
> But back in my day, you could buy Chanel luggage for a friend’s wedding - and spend less on the luggage than you did on the bridesmaid’s gown.


I will happily sit with you clutching my pearls and clicking my tongue at the changes.


----------



## Sparkletastic

@Vlad - Please pin post #9473 to the top of the page. Thanks!

All - everyone will have to pitch in to remind us of the 3 new brands each Sunday as I can’t commit to doing it each week. TIA!


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> I love your self knowledge and confidence! You have shared many beautiful bags from your travels!


*blushing profusely* 


More bags said:


> Also, carrying forward into November, here’s @Claudia Herzog ’s suggestion for a November challenge
> *Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.*


Oh, I have a lot of bags I could wear for this one. There are some bags I've never posted because they are too sentimental to share as they're connected to people I've lost. Perhaps this challenge can get me to pull them out and show them some love. 


More bags said:


> I love the support, storytelling, and richness of connections and relationships on this thread, for that I feel grateful!


Seconded! It is such a wonderful family, with so many intelligent and loving voices. It always astounds me how giving everyone is in here. Such a privilege to behold. 
I also really appreciate that you, @More bags , always make time to follow each person's story and acknowledge them individually. It says so much of your considerate nature.  


missie1 said:


> I truly feel this is an exclusion tactic to limit certain demographics.


I definitely think this is what's happening. First the market became saturated with the prolific gifting of luxe items to influencers as a short-sighted marketing strategy, and now, due to the subsequent mass-consumption of formerly exclusive bags, they appear to be trying to regain their 'exclusive' status by pricing most people out. 

___
I noticed my mum staring at my new Cole Haan bag and asked her what she was thinking. She replied, without missing a beat, that it reminds her of a bamboo steamer basket!!! 
I can't un-see it now!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Love the idea. I'm going to have a lot of my bags shown the last week...


Me too!


----------



## dcooney4

I loved the October challenges. I carried most of my black bags twice. I carried my caramel colored bags. The best one is I said No or I will think about more than once which has made my time more my own.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> So relieved you were not seriously hurt!


Thank you!


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Hello everyone, what a wonderful few pages to catch up on. Thanks for sharing your stories, opinions, and pictures! I am so glad we’ve had recent returns of @jblended and @Sparkletastic, great conversations from long time followers of this multi-year thread and many new participants!
> 
> Thanks also for answering the call for suggestions and ideas to carry us through the end of the year and into next year! I loved @880 ’s outline for 2022, and @Sparkletastic ’s suggestion to revive the Brand Showcase, she’ll post the instructions and guidelines.
> 
> Also, carrying forward into November, here’s @Claudia Herzog ’s suggestion for a November challenge
> *Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.*
> 
> I love the support, storytelling, and richness of connections and relationships on this thread, for that I feel grateful!


Yes this thread is the absolute best.  It’s like coming home no matter how long you've been away.


----------



## Beauty2c

Most complimented bag - Moynat Gaby pm.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## baghabitz34

October 2021 Stats:
1 bag in, 2 on the way. The last 2 are birthday gifts
0 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out. I’ve been pretty good this year with keeping the SLG purchases in check.

Halloween challenge: Carried 5 black bags & 1 ‘orange’ bag
Caramel challenge: Carried mono & caramel Neonoe & LV City Steamer
Most complimented: Used my Raisin Retiro & black exotic tea rose Rogue

Carried 17 different bags this month


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> I love your style - great outfit description! I think this works anytime, anywhere, and honours your talents in finding and styling great coat, bag, shoe combinations!
> Congratulations, also, on your progress on 2021’s goals!


Thank you so much! ♥️

Re finding coats: I bought yet another.... Love at first sight on eBay, a bit expensive for my taste, but as soon as I unwrapped it and tried it on all doubts in were gone. No regrets! This piece is instant well-being and confidence!





I wished I lived in the UK though. They are so much cheaper there.


----------



## dcooney4

October stats!
2 Bags in- one of them has not arrived yet. Since I bought from a friend will count now.
4 Bags out
2 Slgs in 
2 Slgs out


----------



## mariliz11

My Oct stats: 
1 bag in
1 bag out (finally one of my listings after some time of no movement)
0 SLGs in/out


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> My Oct stats:
> 1 bag in
> 1 bag out (finally one of my listings after some time of no movement)
> 0 SLGs in/out


Congrats on the sale.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much! ♥
> 
> Re finding coats: I bought yet another.... Love at first sight on eBay, a bit expensive for my taste, but as soon as I unwrapped it and tried it on all doubts in were gone. No regrets! This piece is instant well-being and confidence!
> 
> View attachment 5238148
> 
> View attachment 5238149
> 
> I wished I lived in the UK though. They are so much cheaper there.


Beautiful!


----------



## behindtheseams

Happy Halloween! Sharing my stats from October:

Bags in: 0
Bags out: 4
SLG in: 1
SLG out: 7

YTD
Bags in: 2
Bags out: 6
SLG in: 1
SLG out: 10

For those of you listing items on resale sites, have you noticed more activity in certain months? October ended up being a very prolific month for me, which was surprising! Although I suspect sales will slow down as we enter the holiday shopping season.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> *blushing profusely*
> 
> Oh, I have a lot of bags I could wear for this one. There are some bags I've never posted because they are too sentimental to share as they're connected to people I've lost. Perhaps this challenge can get me to pull them out and show them some love.
> 
> Seconded! It is such a wonderful family, with so many intelligent and loving voices. It always astounds me how giving everyone is in here. Such a privilege to behold.
> I also really appreciate that you, @More bags , always make time to follow each person's story and acknowledge them individually. It says so much of your considerate nature.
> 
> I definitely think this is what's happening. First the market became saturated with the prolific gifting of luxe items to influencers as a short-sighted marketing strategy, and now, due to the subsequent mass-consumption of formerly exclusive bags, they appear to be trying to regain their 'exclusive' status by pricing most people out.
> 
> ___
> I noticed my mum staring at my new Cole Haan bag and asked her what she was thinking. She replied, without missing a beat, that it reminds her of a bamboo steamer basket!!!
> I can't un-see it now!
> 
> View attachment 5237823
> 
> View attachment 5237824



Your Mum is brilliant! I have been wondering what I had seen before and what the bag design reminded me of in terms of where the inspiration for the design might have come from. Chip basket came to mind, but it wasn´t accurate. Your Mum nailed it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

October 2021 Stats:

*5 bags in...* oops... the first two of them were birthday related, the rest, well, we went on a short trip into civilisation and I had access to a real life charity shop... 

Dior huge Jeanne tote
red snakeskin 60ies bag 
cream 60ies vintage bag
beige moc croc 60ies vintage bag
navy 60ies Roberta di Camerino vintage bag

*1 bag out...* finally one of my listings sold (a vintage bag that had been in the back of the shelf for ages which I never wore and will never miss)

*no slgs in our out*

Halloween challenge: Carried the black Dior Babe yesterday & for the rest of the month my usual "spicy" mustard New Lock
Caramel challenge: dug out (only to admire) my aunt´s burned caramel sentimental Goldpfeil gator
Most complimented: no compliments on my bags ever outside tpf...  but I showed you my beloved red Dior wallet that unfortunately sparks criticism.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much! ♥
> 
> Re finding coats: I bought yet another.... Love at first sight on eBay, a bit expensive for my taste, but as soon as I unwrapped it and tried it on all doubts in were gone. No regrets! This piece is instant well-being and confidence!
> 
> View attachment 5238148
> 
> View attachment 5238149
> 
> I wished I lived in the UK though. They are so much cheaper there.


That's beautiful! I keep looking at coats, knowing I don't need a new one. It doesn't get that cold here and I love the coats I have.


----------



## msd_bags

Hi ladies!  I’ve been so out of touch.  Things have not fully opened up in my neck of the woods, so bags/‘luxury goods’ seem farthest from my mind.  Instead, I have devoted my time and resources to home improvements.  

Anyway, I hope to spend a bit more time here.


----------



## whateve

October stats
0 bag out
1 bags in, not yet received
2 slgs out
2 slgs in 

ytd
bags in 7
bags out 4
slgs in 15
slgs out 16

I carried black, orange and caramel colored bags this month. I used my Halloween charms. I haven't spent any energy on reducing my collection.


----------



## whateve

behindtheseams said:


> Happy Halloween! Sharing my stats from October:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 4
> SLG in: 1
> SLG out: 7
> 
> YTD
> Bags in: 2
> Bags out: 6
> SLG in: 1
> SLG out: 10
> 
> For those of you listing items on resale sites, have you noticed more activity in certain months? October ended up being a very prolific month for me, which was surprising! Although I suspect sales will slow down as we enter the holiday shopping season.


I do notice more activity at certain items but it is unpredictable. Sometimes when I think people are shopping more and I should be making more sales, every store is having a sale and I think the buyers are going there instead of to the resale sites. I did pretty good in October but not as good as July, and not as good as I've done in past years. At least I haven't had any complaints from buyers.

Your stats are wonderful!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Hi ladies!  I’ve been so out of touch.  Things have not fully opened up in my neck of the woods, so bags/‘luxury goods’ seem farthest from my mind.  Instead, I have devoted my time and resources to home improvements.
> 
> Anyway, I hope to spend a bit more time here.


Glad to see you here. Home improvements have me tearing my hair out! Everything we try to do turns into a struggle.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> Glad to see you here. Home improvements have me tearing my hair out! Everything we try to do turns into a struggle.


I know right!  It has caused me tremendous stress! lol.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

For the first showcase, here are my Bottega Veneta bags.

These were my Bottega Veneta bags in 2019. I sold the two middle ones that year.


Now I just have these two. The purple one is one of my favorite bags. The cervo leather is amazing. It is a shame they don't use it anymore.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> That's beautiful! I keep looking at coats, knowing I don't need a new one. It doesn't get that cold here and I love the coats I have.


Thank-you! I certainly did not need a new one, either... haha!
I have far too many. But at least it gets cold enough to actually wear them. In the mornings it is already quite cold here. This one won´t have to linger for long. 
And with our old house and not very effective heating I often wear fur at home in winter or use a coat as a blanket. Usually the scruffier ones, though- before I make them into actual fur blankets once they aren´t wearable anymore.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> Hi ladies!  I’ve been so out of touch.  Things have not fully opened up in my neck of the woods, so bags/‘luxury goods’ seem farthest from my mind.  Instead, I have devoted my time and resources to home improvements.
> 
> Anyway, I hope to spend a bit more time here.



How nice to see you back @msd_bags !


----------



## Vintage Leather

October Stats:


October

Bags In: 0
Bags out: 0
Accessories In: 3
Accessories Out:  8
Total out: 8


October YTD

Bags In: 1
Bags Out: 8
Accessories In: 14
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 154
Total out : 1338

October was bad. The Knight and I caught breakthrough Covid (probably from his school). I was diagnosed with a mysterious nodule on my lungs. I ruthlessly cleaned the kitchen, but haven’t hauled anything to charity. So, reckless spending, yay?


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Talking jewellery- nothing designer or expensive, just a fleamarket find. I saw it, knew it was perfect for me...
> 
> View attachment 5236516


Love this! and congrats on your newest coat additon!
@msd_bags, hope you and your family are safe and healthy!
@whateve, I love the saturated color and relaxed look of your BV bags! 
@Vintage Leather, I miss the old days when chanel bags went on 60% sale too.  I just saw that you also caught breakthrough covid in your post above. sending you positive thoughts and pls keep us posted on the nodule. Hugs


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> October Stats:
> 
> 
> October
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 3
> Accessories Out:  8
> Total out: 8
> 
> 
> October YTD
> 
> Bags In: 1
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 14
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 154
> Total out : 1338
> 
> October was bad. The Knight and I caught breakthrough Covid (probably from his school). I was diagnosed with a mysterious nodule on my lungs. I ruthlessly cleaned the kitchen, but haven’t hauled anything to charity. So, reckless spending, yay?



Your total out makes me speechless! 

Sending positive thoughts and hoping everything will be fine!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Love this! and congrats on your newest coat additon!


Thank-you! Both pieces are totally me and it makes me happy that I finally seem to be falling in love with things that actually are me...


----------



## jblended

Everyone's stats are amazing so far! 

@msd_bags Welcome back! 
@whateve The two BV bags you kept make my heart go pitter-patter! 
@Vintage Leather I hope you and your Knight have not had bad symptoms. It seems that when it rains, it pours. 
Thinking of you and wishing you all the best on your upcoming appointment. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> I finally seem to be falling in love with things that actually are me...


You really are!


----------



## Joule

I'm so impressed by the stats I see here! I love seeing everyone's changes and standbys; you're all providing so much courage and motivation for the likes of me to whip the old collection into shape.

My recent purse peace was short-lived, but I'm not very bothered by that. This year, I've purged 14 bags and brought in 4. I now have a grand total of 5 bags (including my Longchamp Néo, which is the only LC I use as a handbag). 

I *am* back in the market for an evening bag, since my latest buy (an Alaïa) was a no-go and had to be returned. No matter; I'll figure it out eventually. For now, I'll just be grateful for the positive role modeling that happens in this thread.


----------



## mariliz11

Starting with this week’s showcase. My small Burberry collection. They were all purchased around 2006-2010 and I wore them a lot during my uni years. Nice to see them all out together after having them stored so long!


----------



## Joule

Vintage Leather said:


> October Stats:
> 
> 
> October
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 3
> Accessories Out:  8
> Total out: 8
> 
> 
> October YTD
> 
> Bags In: 1
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 14
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 154
> Total out : 1338
> 
> October was bad. The Knight and I caught breakthrough Covid (probably from his school). I was diagnosed with a mysterious nodule on my lungs. I ruthlessly cleaned the kitchen, but haven’t hauled anything to charity. So, reckless spending, yay?


Hooray for the sparkling kitchen, but I'm so sorry you have been sick this month. Do keep updating about the nodule, and I'll be thinking of you. I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Hi ladies!  I’ve been so out of touch.  Things have not fully opened up in my neck of the woods, so bags/‘luxury goods’ seem farthest from my mind.  Instead, I have devoted my time and resources to home improvements.
> 
> Anyway, I hope to spend a bit more time here.


Welcome back! We have missed you. We need to do some home improvements but at the moment no one with a good reputation is available.


----------



## dcooney4

I was surprised that things moved in Oct. too. I am wondering if people are worried they won't be able to get things easily for fall with all the ships stuck at sea.


----------



## Vlad

Sparkletastic said:


> @Vlad - Please pin post #9473 to the top of the page. Thanks!




You got it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much! ♥
> 
> Re finding coats: I bought yet another.... Love at first sight on eBay, a bit expensive for my taste, but as soon as I unwrapped it and tried it on all doubts in were gone. No regrets! This piece is instant well-being and confidence!
> 
> View attachment 5238148
> 
> View attachment 5238149
> 
> I wished I lived in the UK though. They are so much cheaper there.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> October Stats:
> 
> 
> October
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 3
> Accessories Out:  8
> Total out: 8
> 
> 
> October YTD
> 
> Bags In: 1
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 14
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 154
> Total out : 1338
> 
> October was bad. The Knight and I caught breakthrough Covid (probably from his school). I was diagnosed with a mysterious nodule on my lungs. I ruthlessly cleaned the kitchen, but haven’t hauled anything to charity. So, reckless spending, yay?


Hope you and your guy are feeling better and the nodule turns out to be nothing.


----------



## behindtheseams

whateve said:


> I do notice more activity at certain items but it is unpredictable. Sometimes when I think people are shopping more and I should be making more sales, every store is having a sale and I think the buyers are going there instead of to the resale sites. I did pretty good in October but not as good as July, and not as good as I've done in past years. At least I haven't had any complaints from buyers.
> 
> Your stats are wonderful!



Thank you! I'm really happy with my decluttering progress, and I just listed a few more items. Hoping they'll sell before the New Year, guess we'll see  My long-term goal is to reduce my current collection by ~10 more bags and then operate on a '1-in/1-out' policy.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> For the first showcase, here are my Bottega Veneta bags.
> 
> These were my Bottega Veneta bags in 2019. I sold the two middle ones that year.
> View attachment 5238383
> 
> Now I just have these two. The purple one is one of my favorite bags. The cervo leather is amazing. It is a shame they don't use it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238384
> View attachment 5238385


I love both these colors - very vivid! 


mariliz11 said:


> Starting with this week’s showcase. My small Burberry collection. They were all purchased around 2006-2010 and I wore them a lot during my uni years. Nice to see them all out together after having them stored so long!
> View attachment 5238547


Very pretty! 
@cowgirlsboots - that coat is amazing! congratulations! 
@msd_bags - welcome back! 
@Vintage Leather -  I'm so sorry about the breakthrough COVID and then finding a nodule. Sending you healing thoughts, and keep us posted!


----------



## Cookiefiend

October Stats

*Bags in or out* - 1 bag in (the TB McGraw), 0 out. I did have an offer on one of the bags I have listed, but it was ridiculous. I countered at $100 under my asking price, she went up $25 from her original low ball offer. I declined it and declined her new offer as well. 
*Scarves in or out* - 2 scarves in, 1 out. 

*Challenges* - I wore 4 of my black bags (Dior Lady, Ferragamo Studio tote, LV Lock Me Bucket, and the Nancy Gonzales mini tote) twice, my 'Caramel' bags - Just Campagne Confort 1 (5x) , and the LV Pallas <monogram so dark caramel> (3x). 
My most complimented bag is the Dior Be Dior, I carried it 3 times in October.  

I carried a total of 10 different bags over the month.

I read 4 books in October, I'm currently reading The Drawing of the Three by Stephen King (I'm rereading the Tower Series), and listening to Career of Evil but Robert Galbraith. 

I've started a massive reorganizing of the cellar to make room for some bottles that are in the basement.


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> I did have an offer on one of the bags I have listed, but it was ridiculous. I countered at $100 under my asking price, she went up $25 from her original low ball offer. I declined it and declined her new offer as well.



I will never understand this. I've never had a seller be so kind as to knock $100 off their asking price (I'd be ecstatic if I were that lucky)! What do you get for your generosity-another insulting low ball offer? Sheesh! She should have been grateful for how much you took off!
I understand wanting a bargain, but this person is being ridiculous.


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> I will never understand this. I've never had a seller be so kind as to knock $100 off their asking price (I'd be ecstatic if I were that lucky)! What do you get for your generosity-another insulting low ball offer? Sheesh! She should have been grateful for how much you took off!
> I understand wanting a bargain, but this person is being ridiculous.


I agree, and I know I'm not the only person this has happened to. It's very frustrating. 
It's an expensive bag that I'm selling at half price already. I understand that you don't get what you don't ask for, but to persist in lowballing is just redonkulous.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> I agree, and I know I'm not the only person this has happened to. It's very frustrating.
> It's an expensive bag that I'm selling at half price already. I understand that you don't get what you don't ask for, but to persist in lowballing is just redonkulous.


I carefully look at other private sellers listings before pricibg my item and I still get lowball offers for 40-50% off. I just decline, since 99% of the time when I make an offer, it results in another lowball. That’s why I needed to take a break from selling. If I wanted to run a charity, that’s what I would be doing. 

On a brighter note, I have started a major declutter. We close on the new house this afternoon!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

As I mentioned, I haven’t had any interest in bags this year so my YTD stats:

• Bags, SLG’s etc.: 0 in / 0 out
• Shoes / Boots : 12 pair in / 6 pair out
• Jewelry: 5 items in (all custom pieces) / 1 item out 

I don’t track clothes but I’ve donated a few items. I haven’t really bought anything this year.

I would like to add something fun to my handbag wardrobe if it comes along but since I’m not looking, Mr. S will have to surprise me. LOL!


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> October Stats:
> 
> 
> October
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 3
> Accessories Out:  8
> Total out: 8
> 
> 
> October YTD
> 
> Bags In: 1
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 14
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 154
> Total out : 1338
> 
> October was bad. The Knight and I caught breakthrough Covid (probably from his school). I was diagnosed with a mysterious nodule on my lungs. I ruthlessly cleaned the kitchen, but haven’t hauled anything to charity. So, reckless spending, yay?


I will be thinking healing thoughts for you. I hope November is a better month for you.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I will never understand this. I've never had a seller be so kind as to knock $100 off their asking price (I'd be ecstatic if I were that lucky)! What do you get for your generosity-another insulting low ball offer? Sheesh! She should have been grateful for how much you took off!
> I understand wanting a bargain, but this person is being ridiculous.


Lowball offers seem to be becoming more and more normal. I list my stuff in the classifieds at very nice prices and still get lowballs at a regular basis. They always upset me, but sometimes (depending on how much I care for the item)  I just cave in to march the item out of the house. What upsets me most is that most lowballs aren´t even phrased nicely and politely, just harsh.


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Lowball offers seem to be becoming more and more normal. I list my stuff in the classifieds at very nice prices and still get lowballs at a regular basis. They always upset me, but sometimes (depending on how much I care for the item)  I just cave in to march the item out of the house. What upsets me most is that most lowballs aren´t even phrased nicely and politely, just harsh.


No matter what the communication, both parties should be pleasant and polite. I don’t understand (and am not accepting of) the growing mean spiritedness in our societies.

Separate from that, I often make offers that can be a good amount lower than asking. More often than not, they’re accepted. So, as a buyer it makes sense to ask when I know I have a better than 50/50 chance of saving money.

When I receive what I feel is a low ball offer, I respond letting them know my price is my lowest (which it is because once I want something gone, I price it aggressively.)  I don’t attach emotion to it because the low price offer isn’t personal.


----------



## BowieFan1971

So happy!!!!! Had to wear my Kelly for such a  momentous occasion.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> So happy!!!!! Had to wear my Kelly for such a  momentous occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239233
> View attachment 5239234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239259


Congratulations! How exciting! You look great and so happy you are glowing!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> No matter what the communication, both parties should be pleasant and polite. I don’t understand (and am not accepting of) the growing mean spiritedness in our societies.
> 
> Separate from that, I often make offers that can be a good amount lower than asking. More often than not, they’re accepted. So, as a buyer it makes sense to ask when I know I have a better than 50/50 chance of saving money.
> 
> When I receive what I feel is a low ball offer, I respond letting them know my price is my lowest (which I do because once I want sometjing gone, I price it aggressively.)  I don’t attach emotion to it because the low price offer isn’t personal.


I wish I could keep emotion out of it. When people complain I take it personally and when I sell something at a loss, it makes me sad. I sold something this morning at a $10 loss. That wouldn't bother me so much except it was new with tags, so I lost money on something because I was too lazy or too stupid to return it when I could. Then I couldn't find it! I practically tore the room apart trying to find it. It was just where it was supposed to be; just took me 4 times searching the same drawer to find it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I wish I could keep emotion out of it. When people complain I take it personally and when I sell something at a loss, it makes me sad. I sold something this morning at a $10 loss. That wouldn't bother me so much except it was new with tags, so I lost money on something because I was too lazy or too stupid to return it when I could. Then I couldn't find it! I practically tore the room apart trying to find it. It was just where it was supposed to be; just took me 4 times searching the same drawer to find it.


I understand. I just can’t (won’t) get that wrapped up in “stuff” or anonymous people’s requests to let it bother me.

I only get upset when someone is specifically trying to harm / disrespect me. And, I’m trying to get to a place where I simply solve that without allowing it to bother me. This is just another conscious step in my self care journey I’m actively working on - don’t let circumstances impact my peace.

It’s hard though, I was called an ethnic slur yesterday and it took every bit of maturity and mental discipline not to feel enraged.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> So happy!!!!! Had to wear my Kelly for such a  momentous occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239233
> View attachment 5239234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239259


Congrats! Am so happy for you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> So happy!!!!! Had to wear my Kelly for such a  momentous occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239233
> View attachment 5239234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239259


Congratulations! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> No matter what the communication, both parties should be pleasant and polite. I don’t understand (and am not accepting of) the growing mean spiritedness in our societies.
> 
> Separate from that, I often make offers that can be a good amount lower than asking. More often than not, they’re accepted. So, as a buyer it makes sense to ask when I know I have a better than 50/50 chance of saving money.
> 
> When I receive what I feel is a low ball offer, I respond letting them know my price is my lowest (which it is because once I want something gone, I price it aggressively.)  I don’t attach emotion to it because the low price offer isn’t personal.



You are right- lower offers are accepted more often than not... I usually try too. Nicely, politely, expressing my interest. And when potential buyers approach me in the same way I often enough agree to their lower offers, too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I wish I could keep emotion out of it. When people complain I take it personally and when I sell something at a loss, it makes me sad. I sold something this morning at a $10 loss. That wouldn't bother me so much except it was new with tags, so I lost money on something because I was too lazy or too stupid to return it when I could. Then I couldn't find it! I practically tore the room apart trying to find it. It was just where it was supposed to be; just took me 4 times searching the same drawer to find it.


I feel your disappointment...  but in the end it´s not worth it to be bothered about a 10€ loss. It´s the fee for not returning it while this still was possible...  and maybe had you gone to return the item it would have cost you petrol, parking fees and a lot of time- more than 10€...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> and it took every bit of maturity and mental discipline not to feel enraged.


You are officially a saint for not exploding into this offender´s face! May karma take care of this person!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> So happy!!!!! Had to wear my Kelly for such a  momentous occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239233
> View attachment 5239234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239259



Congratulations!   So happy for you!


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> So happy!!!!! Had to wear my Kelly for such a  momentous occasion.


Oh you look so happy! This is heartwarming! Wonderful news! Congratulations dear friend. May you make a lifetime of happy family memories here!    


cowgirlsboots said:


> What upsets me most is that most lowballs aren´t even phrased nicely and politely, just harsh.


Unacceptable. It makes no sense to be rude if you're asking for something. Surely being polite would get you further. Common sense. 


Sparkletastic said:


> No matter what the communication, both parties should be pleasant and polite. I don’t understand (and am not accepting of) the growing mean spiritedness in our societies.


This! So much this! I'm struggling to wrap my head around the extremes of these times. We either have the culture of toxic positivity shoved down our throats, or the opposite- this biting, petty rudeness that is entirely uncalled for.


Sparkletastic said:


> This is just another conscious step in my self care journey I’m actively working on - don’t let circumstances impact my peace.


Wow...this stirs something in me. It seems empowering. If it's okay with you, I'm going to borrow the idea. I very much need to practice this in my own life.  


Sparkletastic said:


> It’s hard though, I was called an ethnic slur yesterday and it took every bit of maturity and mental discipline not to feel enraged.


Oh, I'm so sorry! I don't understand how this is still so common. 
Not nearly as bad, but a clerk at the hospital was taking some info to update my file and he asked my nationality. When I responded English and handed him my I.D., he said, "no, where are you originally from"?  Mate, look around, not everyone is white and blonde. WTF?
I didn't have your discipline- I couldn't bear to look at him. I refused to deal with him and asked someone else to assist me.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> *blushing profusely*
> 
> Oh, I have a lot of bags I could wear for this one. There are some bags I've never posted because they are too sentimental to share as they're connected to people I've lost. Perhaps this challenge can get me to pull them out and show them some love.
> 
> Seconded! It is such a wonderful family, with so many intelligent and loving voices. It always astounds me how giving everyone is in here. Such a privilege to behold.
> I also really appreciate that you, @More bags , always make time to follow each person's story and acknowledge them individually. It says so much of your considerate nature.
> 
> I definitely think this is what's happening. First the market became saturated with the prolific gifting of luxe items to influencers as a short-sighted marketing strategy, and now, due to the subsequent mass-consumption of formerly exclusive bags, they appear to be trying to regain their 'exclusive' status by pricing most people out.
> 
> ___
> I noticed my mum staring at my new Cole Haan bag and asked her what she was thinking. She replied, without missing a beat, that it reminds her of a bamboo steamer basket!!!
> I can't un-see it now!
> 
> View attachment 5237823
> 
> View attachment 5237824


Thank you for your kind words jblended 
I love your Mom made a comparison of your bag to a bamboo steamer basket, so cute! Moms 



dcooney4 said:


> I loved the October challenges. I carried most of my black bags twice. I carried my caramel colored bags. The best one is I said No or I will think about more than once which has made my time more my own.


Congratulations on your October successes!


lilinko said:


> Most complimented bag - Moynat Gaby pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238011


 Your Gaby is stunning, please tell us more about it, how much does it fit, pros and cons - it is beautiful, I have not seen one in person. There’s no Moynat near where I live.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> October 2021 Stats:
> 1 bag in, 2 on the way. The last 2 are birthday gifts
> 0 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out. I’ve been pretty good this year with keeping the SLG purchases in check.
> 
> Halloween challenge: Carried 5 black bags & 1 ‘orange’ bag
> Caramel challenge: Carried mono & caramel Neonoe & LV City Steamer
> Most complimented: Used my Raisin Retiro & black exotic tea rose Rogue
> 
> Carried 17 different bags this month


Happy birthday @baghabitz34! Great stats and great job on the challenges!
@cowgirlsboots I love your new ring and latest coat!  



dcooney4 said:


> October stats!
> 2 Bags in- one of them has not arrived yet. Since I bought from a friend will count now.
> 4 Bags out
> 2 Slgs in
> 2 Slgs out


Way to go dc!


mariliz11 said:


> My Oct stats:
> 1 bag in
> 1 bag out (finally one of my listings after some time of no movement)
> 0 SLGs in/out


Hurray on your sale!


behindtheseams said:


> Happy Halloween! Sharing my stats from October:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 4
> SLG in: 1
> SLG out: 7
> 
> YTD
> Bags in: 2
> Bags out: 6
> SLG in: 1
> SLG out: 10
> 
> For those of you listing items on resale sites, have you noticed more activity in certain months? October ended up being a very prolific month for me, which was surprising! Although I suspect sales will slow down as we enter the holiday shopping season.


Congratulations on your outs! Fantastic curation of your closet.


cowgirlsboots said:


> October 2021 Stats:
> 
> *5 bags in...* oops... the first two of them were birthday related, the rest, well, we went on a short trip into civilisation and I had access to a real life charity shop...
> 
> Dior huge Jeanne tote
> red snakeskin 60ies bag
> cream 60ies vintage bag
> beige moc croc 60ies vintage bag
> navy 60ies Roberta di Camerino vintage bag
> 
> *1 bag out...* finally one of my listings sold (a vintage bag that had been in the back of the shelf for ages which I never wore and will never miss)
> 
> *no slgs in our out*
> 
> Halloween challenge: Carried the black Dior Babe yesterday & for the rest of the month my usual "spicy" mustard New Lock
> Caramel challenge: dug out (only to admire) my aunt´s burned caramel sentimental Goldpfeil gator
> Most complimented: no compliments on my bags ever outside tpf...  but I showed you my beloved red Dior wallet that unfortunately sparks criticism.


I love that you are wearing all the beautiful treasures you’ve hunted for, including your red Dior Wallet.


msd_bags said:


> Hi ladies!  I’ve been so out of touch.  Things have not fully opened up in my neck of the woods, so bags/‘luxury goods’ seem farthest from my mind.  Instead, I have devoted my time and resources to home improvements.
> 
> Anyway, I hope to spend a bit more time here.


Welcome back msd!  


whateve said:


> October stats
> 0 bag out
> 1 bags in, not yet received
> 2 slgs out
> 2 slgs in
> 
> ytd
> bags in 7
> bags out 4
> slgs in 15
> slgs out 16
> 
> I carried black, orange and caramel colored bags this month. I used my Halloween charms. I haven't spent any energy on reducing my collection.


Great job on your stats and Challenges.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> For the first showcase, here are my Bottega Veneta bags.
> 
> These were my Bottega Veneta bags in 2019. I sold the two middle ones that year.
> View attachment 5238383
> 
> Now I just have these two. The purple one is one of my favorite bags. The cervo leather is amazing. It is a shame they don't use it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238384
> View attachment 5238385


Gorgeous colour on the BVs you kept, the leather looks scrumptious on both.


Vintage Leather said:


> October Stats:
> 
> 
> October
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 3
> Accessories Out:  8
> Total out: 8
> 
> 
> October YTD
> 
> Bags In: 1
> Bags Out: 8
> Accessories In: 14
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 154
> Total out : 1338
> 
> October was bad. The Knight and I caught breakthrough Covid (probably from his school). I was diagnosed with a mysterious nodule on my lungs. I ruthlessly cleaned the kitchen, but haven’t hauled anything to charity. So, reckless spending, yay?


Outstanding stats. I’m sorry that October was crappy to you, I hope you’re on the mend after breakthrough Covid, sending positive thoughts and energy your way as you work through the nodule news. I hope November is kinder to you and your family.


Joule said:


> I'm so impressed by the stats I see here! I love seeing everyone's changes and standbys; you're all providing so much courage and motivation for the likes of me to whip the old collection into shape.
> 
> My recent purse peace was short-lived, but I'm not very bothered by that. This year, I've purged 14 bags and brought in 4. I now have a grand total of 5 bags (including my Longchamp Néo, which is the only LC I use as a handbag).
> 
> I *am* back in the market for an evening bag, since my latest buy (an Alaïa) was a no-go and had to be returned. No matter; I'll figure it out eventually. For now, I'll just be grateful for the positive role modeling that happens in this thread.


Amazing purse journey this year Joule!


mariliz11 said:


> Starting with this week’s showcase. My small Burberry collection. They were all purchased around 2006-2010 and I wore them a lot during my uni years. Nice to see them all out together after having them stored so long!
> View attachment 5238547


Great Burberry family. I find the totes wear so well. I had a nylon and leather trim tote years ago - it was lightweight and spacious. I let it go because it served a duplicate function to my Le Pliage tote.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> October Stats
> 
> *Bags in or out* - 1 bag in (the TB McGraw), 0 out. I did have an offer on one of the bags I have listed, but it was ridiculous. I countered at $100 under my asking price, she went up $25 from her original low ball offer. I declined it and declined her new offer as well.
> *Scarves in or out* - 2 scarves in, 1 out.
> 
> *Challenges* - I wore 4 of my black bags (Dior Lady, Ferragamo Studio tote, LV Lock Me Bucket, and the Nancy Gonzales mini tote) twice, my 'Caramel' bags - Just Campagne Confort 1 (5x) , and the LV Pallas <monogram so dark caramel> (3x).
> My most complimented bag is the Dior Be Dior, I carried it 3 times in October.
> 
> I carried a total of 10 different bags over the month.
> 
> I read 4 books in October, I'm currently reading The Drawing of the Three by Stephen King (I'm rereading the Tower Series), and listening to Career of Evil but Robert Galbraith.
> 
> I've started a massive reorganizing of the cellar to make room for some bottles that are in the basement.


Fabulous stats Cookie! Great rotation of all your beauties - I love your Be Dior, too. Thanks for continuing to share your recent reads. Good luck with your cellar reorg.

@BowieFan1971 congratulations on your new home, it looks amazing, you and your husband look so happy! Very exciting news!

@Sparkletastic amazing year to date stats!


----------



## More bags

*October & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*

October Challenges
Black bags - I wore 5 black bags 1x, Celine black Cabas Phantom, Chanel Black Reissue, Chanel black patent Coco Shine Flap, Chanel black WOC, Gucci Soho Disco

Bag rotation - 15 bags
*Oct 2021 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

@Sparkletastic ’s question re: how my bag wears and preferences have shifted, I used to carry totes and shoulder bags to work. Now I work from home - my larger bags and totes aren’t carried frequently. I’m favouring medium and small bags. Also, I dress in neutral colours, and for bags, I’m reaching for reds, burgundy, and blue more frequently now. My last handbag purchase was red.


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> You are officially a saint for not exploding into this offender´s face! May karma take care of this person!


I responded but in a way that reflects the fact that I’m a lady with a well developed intellect and a broad vocabulary that doesn’t rely on profanity. No way I was dropping to his level.


jblended said:


> I'm struggling to wrap my head around the extremes of these times. We either have the culture of toxic positivity shoved down our throats, or the opposite- this biting, petty rudeness that is entirely uncalled for.
> 
> Wow...this stirs something in me. It seems empowering. If it's okay with you, I'm going to borrow the idea. I very much need to practice this in my own life.
> 
> Oh, I'm so sorry! I don't understand how this is still so common.
> Not nearly as bad, but a clerk at the hospital was taking some info to update my file and he asked my nationality. When I responded English and handed him my I.D., he said, "no, where are you originally from"?  Mate, look around, not everyone is white and blonde. WTF?
> I didn't have your discipline- I couldn't bear to look at him. I refused to deal with him and asked someone else to assist me.


I’m sorry you dealt with an idiot as well. You’d think people would be more enlightened now.

And, I agree - toxic positivity sets my teeth on edge. For example, from brain tumor diagnosis through now, I’ve been frustrated by some people not wanting to relieve their _own_ discomfort with my illness by blowing me off with platitudes and disappearing. Or even worse - by minimizing my situation and have the audacity to ask something of me during this time.

There were many dark, worrisome, painful days and I valued the few who could meet me where I was and not try to force me into fake smiles. Some funny moments even came -
as my son took it on himself to do my hair because I was so fatigued initially I couldn’t do it myself. By week three it was the joke of the day to see how crazy he would make it look. The best of the worst was four high ponytails with large elephant barrettes that he bought from a dollar store   Illness doesn’t have to be somber when love and genuine presence are involved.

In any case, feel free to borrow my self care idea!  I’m still in my first steps on the journey but I can already see the benefit. I hope you find the same.


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> *October & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> October Challenges
> Black bags - I wore 5 black bags 1x, Celine black Cabas Phantom, Chanel Black Reissue, Chanel black patent Coco Shine Flap, Chanel black WOC, Gucci Soho Disco
> 
> Bag rotation - 15 bags
> *Oct 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> @Sparkletastic ’s question re: how my bag wears and preferences have shifted, I used to carry totes and shoulder bags to work. Now I work from home - my larger bags and totes aren’t carried frequently. I’m favouring medium and small bags. Also, I dress in neutral colours, and for bags, I’m reaching for reds, burgundy, and blue more frequently now. My last handbag purchase was red.


Great job on your stats.

Did you start wearing neutrals once you started working from home? If so, was it a conscious decision?

Several years ago I moved my wardrobe to mostly neutrals in part to serve as a backdrop to my colorful bags.  Now, I’m thinking of adding more color.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Welcome back! We have missed you. We need to do some home improvements but at the moment no one with a good reputation is available.


Thanks!  I just had to take advantage of the WFH arrangement, otherwise I would not be able to manage.  Now, I think we are nearing reporting back physically to the office, so I'm happy that most of the work is done.


BowieFan1971 said:


> So happy!!!!! Had to wear my Kelly for such a  momentous occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239233
> View attachment 5239234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239259


I think I missed this part.  So happy for you!!  And yes, that Kelly is a nice touch!


whateve said:


> I wish I could keep emotion out of it. When people complain I take it personally and when I sell something at a loss, it makes me sad. I sold something this morning at a $10 loss. That wouldn't bother me so much except it was new with tags, so I lost money on something because I was too lazy or too stupid to return it when I could. Then I couldn't find it! I practically tore the room apart trying to find it. It was just where it was supposed to be; just took me 4 times searching the same drawer to find it.


Not exactly about selling at a loss, but yesterday, I realized that there are a lot of stuff which I no longer care if I let go for a price or not.  Of course I'm not talking of bags, though.  But during my home renovation, I gave away a lot of home stuff, some even unused.  I guess a more organized space is equally precious than recouping some costs.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I understand. I just can’t (won’t) get that wrapped up in “stuff” or anonymous people’s requests to let it bother me.
> 
> I only get upset when someone is specifically trying to harm / disrespect me. And, I’m trying to get to a place where I simply solve that without allowing it to bother me. This is just another conscious step in my self care journey I’m actively working on - don’t let circumstances impact my peace.
> 
> It’s hard though, I was called an ethnic slur yesterday and it took every bit of maturity and mental discipline not to feel enraged.


Oh no…you were right to ignore and not work yourself up after this ordeal you just went thru…..people can be so closeminded and ignorant just makes my blood boil.


----------



## missie1

BowieFan1971 said:


> So happy!!!!! Had to wear my Kelly for such a  momentous occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239233
> View attachment 5239234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239259


Congratulations


----------



## missie1

I haven’t done stats all year.

from October:

Bags in: 1
Bags out: 0
SLG in: 0
SLG out:0


----------



## missie1

My only Bottega got from real real new with tags.  Still haven’t carried and it’s been over a year.


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> For example, from brain tumor diagnosis through now, I’ve been frustrated by some people not wanting to relieve their _own_ discomfort with my illness by blowing me off with platitudes and disappearing. Or even worse - by minimizing my situation and have the audacity to ask something of me during this time.


It's funny how quickly you learn who your true friends are during times like these. I'm truly sorry that people were dismissive of something as serious as this. It's equal parts shocking and devastating when it's happening. 

You'd be amazed how often this occurs. When a loved was battling cancer, a friend told him to visualize the cancer cells shrinking and he'd be cured. In the end, the cancer won, and that "friend"  said to me that he died because he chose not to focus on positive thoughts. My jaw hit the floor. What an odd combination of victim-blaming and toxic positivity...  

Now that I've seen this occur repeatedly, I make a point to speak up when someone is pushing toxic positivity- especially around illness or times of hardship- but then I'll leave it there and not allow them to drag me into an argument around it. There's no convincing some people that this mentality is actually harmful, so I leave them be and back out. Doesn't stop it bothering me whenever it happens though. 



Sparkletastic said:


> By week three it was the joke of the day to see how crazy he would make it look. The best of the worst was four high ponytails with large elephant barrettes that he bought from a dollar store  Illness doesn’t have to be somber when love and genuine presence are involved.


What a wonderful token of love from your son! Those little acts of kindness are everything.
Lol at the image of the high ponytails! 

So glad you're through that most difficult stage and are able to focus on the next chapter now. 



msd_bags said:


> I guess a more organized space is equally precious than recouping some costs.


So true! 
Best of luck with returning to the office. I hope it's an easy and safe transition after WFH for so long. Stay safe out there! 



missie1 said:


> My only Bottega got from real real new with tags. Still haven’t carried and it’s been over a year.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> So happy!!!!! Had to wear my Kelly for such a  momentous occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239233
> View attachment 5239234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239259


Yay! Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I wish I could keep emotion out of it. When people complain I take it personally and when I sell something at a loss, it makes me sad. I sold something this morning at a $10 loss. That wouldn't bother me so much except it was new with tags, so I lost money on something because I was too lazy or too stupid to return it when I could. Then I couldn't find it! I practically tore the room apart trying to find it. It was just where it was supposed to be; just took me 4 times searching the same drawer to find it.


I felt the same for a while. Now I have gotten so many low ball offers that I am getting used to it. I either price higher to start or don't go down much. I have found for me that low balls that start lower than half rarely come up enough. Ones that start at 55% or above often come up and have turned into buyers that give good ratings. I used to not even engage but now I do if it is not ridiculously low.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkle- I am so glad your son was able to give you those funny moments.


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> So happy!!!!! Had to wear my Kelly for such a  momentous occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239233
> View attachment 5239234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239259


Oh yes! Congratulations! Your house is lovely! What part of the country is this with the colonial brick? So pretty and stately.

You are beautiful!!  Somewhere along the lines, I think you mentioned that you were on some diet..my memory cAn be sketchy..if you were, you totally do. not. need. to. cuz you look terrific! Love your Kelly. The restoration is a smashing success!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> So happy!!!!! Had to wear my Kelly for such a  momentous occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239233
> View attachment 5239234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239259


Congratulations!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> It's funny how quickly you learn who your true friends are during times like these. I'm truly sorry that people were dismissive of something as serious as this. It's equal parts shocking and devastating when it's happening.
> 
> You'd be amazed how often this occurs. When a loved was battling cancer, a friend told him to visualize the cancer cells shrinking and he'd be cured. In the end, the cancer won, and that "friend"  said to me that he died because he chose not to focus on positive thoughts. My jaw hit the floor. What an odd combination of victim-blaming and toxic positivity...
> 
> Now that I've seen this occur repeatedly, I make a point to speak up when someone is pushing toxic positivity- especially around illness or times of hardship- but then I'll leave it there and not allow them to drag me into an argument around it. There's no convincing some people that this mentality is actually harmful, so I leave them be and back out. Doesn't stop it bothering me whenever it happens though.
> 
> 
> What a wonderful token of love from your son! Those little acts of kindness are everything.
> Lol at the image of the high ponytails!
> 
> So glad you're through that most difficult stage and are able to focus on the next chapter now.
> 
> 
> So true!
> Best of luck with returning to the office. I hope it's an easy and safe transition after WFH for so long. Stay safe out there!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!


When my mother had had cancer for awhile and it became obvious it would finally win, my father went into a deep depression. He was mad at the world. He lost precious time with her because he was too upset to be nice to her. He came out of it and they had a few months together before she died.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I responded but in a way that reflects the fact that I’m a lady with a well developed intellect and a broad vocabulary that doesn’t rely on profanity. No way I was dropping to his level.





Sparkletastic said:


> Illness doesn’t have to be somber when love and genuine presence are involved.



You officially are a true lady and a very wise person!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

missie1 said:


> My only Bottega got from real real new with tags.  Still haven’t carried and it’s been over a year.



Spring will come and you´ll love wearing this beauty!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I make a point to speak up


You are a good person! Courageous with your heart in the right spot! Kudos!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

* Special Stories *challenge

I´m boring, but only can repost what I already showed you. 
I´m very grateful of all my aunt ever did for me. She was a wonderful, strange, quirky, sometimes highly elegant, sometimes really vulgar (in a good way!), loud, very blonde, very wise, very adventurous woman. Never forgotten! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> As the month is coming to an end and I haven't shared any caramel...
> ... here's some burned caramel (I'm the worst cook ever!)
> 
> Goldpfeil, late 60ies/ early 70ies
> 
> View attachment 5234930
> 
> This old gator is a very sentimental bag.
> I found it hidden in the back of the wardrobe in a trashbag after my aunt passed away. It was smelly, the lining decomposing, zipper broken... a token from great times in her life, something she just had to hold on to.
> 
> My Dad who was with me on this day of her funeral didn't understand why of all the items in the house I took this bag with me.
> I took a few other tokens too: a scruffy furcoat hidden in another corner and a huge fake Breitling that belonged to my late uncle - a shadow of what he used to wear in better times long gone.
> 
> Furcoat, bag, watch, big cloud of musty smell... I left the house in this getup and felt her smile at me...
> 
> For the "real" house clearance I returned weeks later. She had many, many nice things. Some I took, some I left for the "vultures" and never regretted it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> The Tory Burch I couldn’t resist arrived late Saturday - but it has poured every day since then… until today.
> Its really a gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233157
> View attachment 5233158
> View attachment 5233159
> View attachment 5233160
> View attachment 5233161


What a stunner!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> I completely forgot to add my own furbaby! I've posted my other 2 before, but I don't think I've posted princess Spotty. Here she is, very much the diminutive ruler of this household!
> View attachment 5233242


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I felt the same for a while. Now I have gotten so many low ball offers that I am getting used to it. I either price higher to start or don't go down much. I have found for me that low balls that start lower than half rarely come up enough. Ones that start at 55% or above often come up and have turned into buyers that give good ratings. I used to not even engage but now I do if it is not ridiculously low.


I guess maybe I was not understanding when I say I make low offers. I will sometimes make an offer of 70-80% of list which to me is low.

However, my perception of someone making a bid of half or less is that they are fishing or a scammer or generally not a nice person (I know this is unfair  but it’s my gut feeling). I ignore those offers because I believe they are more likely to be fraudulent and cause me issues on the back end.

This is why I’m so maniacal now about having a 100% success rate on everything I buy. I just can’t put up with the selling process anymore. Even with the jewelry I didn’t want this year. I had one piece redesigned and let the jeweler sell the rest for whatever he could get me. I didn’t care if the proceeds were a 50% off coupon for a McDonald’s hamburger. I just wanted it all gone.


----------



## Beauty2c

More bags said:


> Your Gaby is stunning, please tell us more about it, how much does it fit, pros and cons - it is beautiful, I have not seen one in person. There’s no Moynat near where I live.



I fell in love at first sight of Moynat Gaby !! ❤️ There is a thread dedicated to Moynat. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-moynat-thread.719421/

Gaby pm is very easy to get in and out. The GHW is gold plated. The leather is literally maintenance free. The interior is also leather. There are side snaps to expand the interior if you desire more room. The bottom is supported so it does not sag. It is a medium size bag but does not appear bulky. It is just the right size for me to hold a cosmetic SLG, a card case wallet, a card key holder and a glasses case. 








						GABY BB
					

Softly shaped and voluminous, the Gaby refreshes the curved lines of Moynat's iconic Limousine Trunk with a relaxed yet elegant spirit. Featuring the distinct, M-shaped twist lock clasp that signifies the codes of the Maison, full grain leather is meticulously shaped by hand into an everyday...




					www.moynat.com
				



They are hand crafted with superb quality. 

Con: I don’t have any “yet”!! Just wish that I have more in other beautiful colors and a Gabrielle as well.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I guess maybe I was not understanding when I say I make low offers. I will sometimes make an offer of 70-80% of list which to me is low.
> 
> However, my perception of someone making a bid of half or less is that they are fishing or a scammer or generally not a nice person (I know this is unfair  but it’s my gut feeling). I ignore those offers because I believe they are more likely to be fraudulent and cause me issues on the back end.
> 
> This is why I’m so maniacal now about having a 100% success rate on everything I buy. I just can’t put up with the selling process anymore. Even with the jewelry I didn’t want this year. I had one piece redesigned and let the jeweler sell the rest for whatever he could get me. I didn’t care if the proceeds were a 50% off coupon for a McDonald’s hamburger. I just wanted it all gone.


I think asking for 30% or less off is reasonable. Anything more than 30% is usually not reasonable. It depends on how the item is priced and how much I want it. Generally if I'm making a bid, it is something I really want so I'm afraid I'll lose out. Sometimes I'll just buy it now at full price.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I responded but in a way that reflects the fact that I’m a lady with a well developed intellect and a broad vocabulary that doesn’t rely on profanity. No way I was dropping to his level.
> I’m sorry you dealt with an idiot as well. You’d think people would be more enlightened now.
> 
> And, I agree - toxic positivity sets my teeth on edge. For example, from brain tumor diagnosis through now, I’ve been frustrated by some people not wanting to relieve their _own_ discomfort with my illness by blowing me off with platitudes and disappearing. Or even worse - by minimizing my situation and have the audacity to ask something of me during this time.
> 
> There were many dark, worrisome, painful days and I valued the few who could meet me where I was and not try to force me into fake smiles. Some funny moments even came -
> as my son took it on himself to do my hair because I was so fatigued initially I couldn’t do it myself. By week three it was the joke of the day to see how crazy he would make it look. The best of the worst was four high ponytails with large elephant barrettes that he bought from a dollar store   Illness doesn’t have to be somber when love and genuine presence are involved.
> 
> In any case, feel free to borrow my self care idea!  I’m still in my first steps on the journey but I can already see the benefit. I hope you find the same.


Love how your son made such a difficult and scary time for you into a great set of memories that you will treasure forever.  Im a firm believer illness will show you a persons true colors so happy your son showed his love for you.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I think asking for 30% or less off is reasonable. Anything more than 30% is usually not reasonable. It depends on how the item is priced and how much I want it. Generally if I'm making a bid, it is something I really want so I'm afraid I'll lose out. Sometimes I'll just buy it now at full price.



With items I really want I usually go the direct contact way, telling the seller how much I love the item and asking whether there is leeway regarding the price. This usually works well. Sellers who do not want to discuss the price won´t reply and I can always buy full price if I really want it. Sellers who actually are willing to "play" aka reduce their price mostly simply tell me how low they are willing to go or are open for a pleasant little haggling game within the conversation and I can go through the official suggest a price process with this information.


----------



## JenJBS

Love the tall Gucci 1955 Horsebit bucket bag, but not over $2000 worth. So happily 'settled' for this Ted Baker equestrian bucket bag. Love the details on the straps! And it has a suede lining that can be closed with a drawstring (3rd pic).


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> So happy!!!!! Had to wear my Kelly for such a  momentous occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239233
> View attachment 5239234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239259


CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Love the tall Gucci 1955 Horsebit bucket bag, but not over $2000 worth. So happily 'settled' for this Ted Baker equestrian bucket bag. Love the details on the straps! And it has a suede lining that can be closed with a drawstring (3rd pic).
> View attachment 5240090
> View attachment 5240091
> 
> View attachment 5240092


I love the look of those dogleash clips on the straps.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I love the look of those dogleash clips on the straps.



Thank you!  
Same!   They were the first thing that caught my eye.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> October 2021 Stats:
> 1 bag in, 2 on the way. The last 2 are birthday gifts
> 0 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out. I’ve been pretty good this year with keeping the SLG purchases in check.
> 
> Halloween challenge: Carried 5 black bags & 1 ‘orange’ bag
> Caramel challenge: Carried mono & caramel Neonoe & LV City Steamer
> Most complimented: Used my Raisin Retiro & black exotic tea rose Rogue
> 
> Carried 17 different bags this month


Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> Love how your son made such a difficult and scary time for you into a great set of memories that you will treasure forever.  Im a firm believer illness will show you a persons true colors so happy your son showed his love for you.


It was very sweet of him and completely unexpected. He’s a beer drinking, body building, IT guy. So “girl hair” is not in his wheelhouse.  But, he brought his wacky sense of humor to it which made it fun. And, more importantly, he saw me almost at the point of tears when I couldn’t do it for myself and took over the task in a way that preserved my dignity and self esteem.

And, you are so right about true colors showing. From this experience, I have decided to end or limit some associations based on people’s behavior. As my grandma said - “When people show you who they are, believe them.”  I am actively working on releasing resultant hurt and anger as I don’t want that residue in my life.  





cowgirlsboots said:


> With items I really want I usually go the direct contact way, telling the seller how much I love the item and asking whether there is leeway regarding the price. This usually works well. Sellers who do not want to discuss the price won´t reply and I can always buy full price if I really want it. Sellers who actually are willing to "play" aka reduce their price mostly simply tell me how low they are willing to go or are open for a pleasant little haggling game within the conversation and I can go through the official suggest a price process with this information.


I do the same. I always send a warm note when I make a lowish offer to show I’m a real person with good intent.


JenJBS said:


> Love the tall Gucci 1955 Horsebit bucket bag, but not over $2000 worth. So happily 'settled' for this Ted Baker equestrian bucket bag. Love the details on the straps! And it has a suede lining that can be closed with a drawstring (3rd pic).
> View attachment 5240090
> View attachment 5240091
> 
> View attachment 5240092


Love it!  I’m all for premier bags but, I completely agree with you. The Ted Baker is a great bag that has no style compromises that I can see.

And, I love the more unusual style. Enjoy!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Great job on your stats.
> 
> Did you start wearing neutrals once you started working from home? If so, was it a conscious decision?
> 
> Several years ago I moved my wardrobe to mostly neutrals in part to serve as a backdrop to my colorful bags.  Now, I’m thinking of adding more color.


I wore neutrals before covid, as well. I wear jewelry and colourful scarves, so I still feel/look professional for video calls, at least on the upper half. I wear comfortable, elastic waistband pants - mullet dressing (business on top, comfort on the bottom).


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> My only Bottega got from real real new with tags.  Still haven’t carried and it’s been over a year.


Great colour on this Bottega @missie1 !


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

lilinko said:


> I fell in love at first sight of Moynat Gaby !! ❤ There is a thread dedicated to Moynat. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-moynat-thread.719421/
> 
> Gaby pm is very easy to get in and out. The GHW is gold plated. The leather is literally maintenance free. The interior is also leather. There are side snaps to expand the interior if you desire more room. The bottom is supported so it does not sag. It is a medium size bag but does not appear bulky. It is just the right size for me to hold a cosmetic SLG, a card case wallet, a card key holder and a glasses case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GABY BB
> 
> 
> Softly shaped and voluminous, the Gaby refreshes the curved lines of Moynat's iconic Limousine Trunk with a relaxed yet elegant spirit. Featuring the distinct, M-shaped twist lock clasp that signifies the codes of the Maison, full grain leather is meticulously shaped by hand into an everyday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moynat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are hand crafted with superb quality.
> 
> Con: I don’t have any “yet”!! Just wish that I have more in other beautiful colors and a Gabrielle as well.


Thank you for the detailed descriptions and wonderful links!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> It was very sweet of him and completely unexpected. He’s a beer drinking, body building, IT guy. So “girl hair” is not in his wheelhouse.  But, he brought his wacky sense of humor to it which made it fun. And, more importantly, he saw me almost at the point of tears when I couldn’t do it for myself and took over the task in a way that preserved my dignity and self esteem.
> 
> And, you are so right about true colors showing. From this experience, I have decided to end or limit some associations based on people’s behavior. As my grandma said - “When people show you who they are, believe them.”  I am actively working on releasing resultant hurt and anger as I don’t want that residue in my life.  I do the same. I always send a warm note when I make a lowish offer to show I’m a real person with good intent.
> Love it!  I’m all for premier bags but, I completely agree with you. The Ted Baker is a great bag that has no style compromises that I can see.
> 
> And, I love the more unusual style. Enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## More bags

@Sparkletastic, I loved your story of your son doing your hair. It is such a wonderful celebration of your relationship with each other, the vulnerability and the great sense of humour.
On the other note of your classy response to the jerk, I’m sorry you had to endure his behaviour. I am glad that you spoke up and didn’t let it go unchallenged, and that you maintained your dignity without stooping to their level - just crummy overall.

@jblended I am sorry that you had to deal with a thoughtless person, too. It is a micro aggressions to ask someone where are you from, implying you’re not from here.


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> Oh yes! Congratulations! Your house is lovely! What part of the country is this with the colonial brick? So pretty and stately.
> 
> You are beautiful!!  Somewhere along the lines, I think you mentioned that you were on some diet..my memory cAn be sketchy..if you were, you totally do. not. need. to. cuz you look terrific! Love your Kelly. The restoration is a smashing success!


Thank you! I reached my goal weight about a month or so ago. Still trying to figure out maintenance eating, so I have dropped a few more. I feel better because I am eating better food and my clothes fit better, though some of the most recently bought are too big.

We are in Metro Atlanta. Our house was built in 1987 and apparently colonial looking houses were the thing then. Lucky for me since I have always loved that style growing up near Philly. I am in the process of a thorough cleaning prior to moving things over and am more in love with this house by the day.

Yes, I am happy with how the Kelly turned out too!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I responded but in a way that reflects the fact that I’m a lady with a well developed intellect and a broad vocabulary that doesn’t rely on profanity. No way I was dropping to his level.
> I’m sorry you dealt with an idiot as well. You’d think people would be more enlightened now.
> 
> And, I agree - toxic positivity sets my teeth on edge. For example, from brain tumor diagnosis through now, I’ve been frustrated by some people not wanting to relieve their _own_ discomfort with my illness by blowing me off with platitudes and disappearing. Or even worse - by minimizing my situation and have the audacity to ask something of me during this time.
> 
> There were many dark, worrisome, painful days and I valued the few who could meet me where I was and not try to force me into fake smiles. Some funny moments even came -
> as my son took it on himself to do my hair because I was so fatigued initially I couldn’t do it myself. By week three it was the joke of the day to see how crazy he would make it look. The best of the worst was four high ponytails with large elephant barrettes that he bought from a dollar store   Illness doesn’t have to be somber when love and genuine presence are involved.
> 
> In any case, feel free to borrow my self care idea!  I’m still in my first steps on the journey but I can already see the benefit. I hope you find the same.


The platitude that drives me nuts is “It could be worse” or some such version like “at least you don’t have X like so-and-so.” So what? It’s pretty bad to me! And it sucks for BOTH of us! Is someone saying to so-and-so “at least you aren’t dead like that other so-and-so”? So stupid and pointless…

I have never met your son, but I love him.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> When my mother had had cancer for awhile and it became obvious it would finally win, my father went into a deep depression. He was mad at the world. He lost precious time with her because he was too upset to be nice to her. He came out of it and they had a few months together before she died.


There's no telling how grief will hit people in situations like this. His anger over the thing he could not control is surprisingly common.
At least he was able to be tender towards the end. I'm sure they both benefited from that. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m very grateful of all my aunt ever did for me. She was a wonderful, strange, quirky, sometimes highly elegant, sometimes really vulgar (in a good way!), loud, very blonde, very wise, very adventurous woman. Never forgotten!


She sounds like such a character! I'm glad you had someone like that in your life and that she is still such a strong presence with you.



JenJBS said:


> So happily 'settled' for this Ted Baker equestrian bucket bag.


Love the details of the suede lining and dog leash clips! 




More bags said:


> It is a micro aggressions to ask someone where are you from, implying you’re not from here.


 I get a lot of micro aggressions or colourism so I'm used to it. I tan super easily so in the summers I'm darker. In the winters, I'm white-passing. It's the beauty of being mixed race and it's not something I think about. But you do get the most subtle putdowns and it catches you off guard sometimes.
I used to get the "where are you really from" a lot when I lived abroad (in developing countries), because people always expect the English to look like the people they see on tv.  That's cool and never bothered me, because they only know what they know. They aren't being racist.
But to have to explain to a fellow Londoner that I'm no different than him, that my family has been here generations, and that my skin tone does not make me any less?! Nope, not doing it, it's unacceptable. I wasn't in a tiny village in Thailand. That comment should never have been made.



BowieFan1971 said:


> I reached my goal weight about a month or so ago.


Congrats! You have always looked incredible but, the real prize is that you feel better!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> The platitude that drives me nuts is “It could be worse” or some such version like “at least you don’t have X like so-and-so.” So what? It’s pretty bad to me! And it sucks for BOTH of us! Is someone saying to so-and-so “at least you aren’t dead like that other so-and-so”? So stupid and pointless…
> 
> I have never met your son, but I love him.


Thank you. He is a joy.

The comment that ticked me off the most was when someone accused me of “ignoring everyone else as if I was the only one with a life”. She was ticked because I didn’t go to a gathering at her house 2 weeks after BRAIN SURGERY! Needless to say she’s completely cut off.


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> The comment that ticked me off the most was when someone accused me of “ignoring everyone else as if I was the only one with a life”. She was ticked because I didn’t go to a gathering at her house 2 weeks after BRAIN SURGERY! Needless to say she’s completely cut off.


  
The absolute nerve of some people! How selfish, inconsiderate and rude! That's simply inhumane! Sorry, I just can't believe it!
Oh, I'm livid on your behalf!


----------



## More bags

Following up on @Sparkletastic ’s question about how we’re doing on our 2021 goals- here are mine from the first page …
********************
*2021 Goals/Habits*

Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
Reduce my possessions, I have enough
Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
Only buy for gaps in the wardrobe or better than I already have, per @papertiger
Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
Continue tracking my wears of bags, clothing, shoes and jewelry
Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
My overlying goal is to have enough bags to work for my lifestyle and my desire for variety and few enough to wear them frequently => to curate a collection of bags that I love and carry frequently.
********************
- Still editing household and closet items, doing great
- I haven’t focused on reducing possessions during the pandemic, and that’s okay with me as I haven’t purchased a lot either
- I appreciate what I have and use/wear most things
- Mindful purchasing, yes, feeling good about this
- I didn’t necessarily buy my red Gucci Horsebit 1955 to fill a gap, I did upgrade from an existing colourful casual crossbody in my collection, so that’s a win
- I identified the bag that is going out as a result of purchasing the above bag, I just need to get it out of the house!
- Tracking wears check, check, check, check
- Still using the 30 Day Delayed Gratification List

Overall, on track with original 2021 goals. On my mind: dreaming of 2022 travel, casually looking at jewelry, wondering about selling our home vs. investing in renovation, curious about when to replace our car vs. spending more on maintenance, wanting to (re)build more consistent habits around exercise and reading - prioritizing this for me and not putting it last after work duties, mom duties, partner duties, etc.. Like @Cookiefiend, I sometimes think about selling nearly half my bags, then go no way I love them. I may not need all of them and I enjoy having them and wearing them when I want to.  I’m thankful to keep on this journey, learning, growing, and connecting.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you. He is a joy.
> 
> The comment that ticked me off the most was when someone accused me of “ignoring everyone else as if I was the only one with a life”. She was ticked because I didn’t go to a gathering at her house 2 weeks after BRAIN SURGERY! Needless to say she’s completely cut off.


What a comment from that person!#%%@ I think I missed what you went through, but your 'friend' feeling this way is just unacceptable!


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Following up on @Sparkletastic ’s question about how we’re doing on our 2021 goals- here are mine from the first page …
> ********************
> *2021 Goals/Habits*
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Only buy for gaps in the wardrobe or better than I already have, per @papertiger
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
> Continue tracking my wears of bags, clothing, shoes and jewelry
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> My overlying goal is to have enough bags to work for my lifestyle and my desire for variety and few enough to wear them frequently => to curate a collection of bags that I love and carry frequently.
> ********************
> - Still editing household and closet items, doing great
> - I haven’t focused on reducing possessions during the pandemic, and that’s okay with me as I haven’t purchased a lot either
> - I appreciate what I have and use/wear most things
> - Mindful purchasing, yes, feeling good about this
> - I didn’t necessarily buy my red Gucci Horsebit 1955 to fill a gap, I did upgrade from an existing colourful casual crossbody in my collection, so that’s a win
> - I identified the bag that is going out as a result of purchasing the above bag, I just need to get it out of the house!
> - Tracking wears check, check, check, check
> - Still using the 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> 
> Overall, on track with original 2021 goals. On my mind: dreaming of 2022 travel, casually looking at jewelry, wondering about selling our home vs. investing in renovation, curious about when to replace our car vs. spending more on maintenance, wanting to (re)build more consistent habits around exercise and reading - prioritizing this for me and not putting it last after work duties, mom duties, partner duties, etc.. Like @Cookiefiend, I sometimes think about selling nearly half my bags, then go no way I love them. I may not need all of them and I enjoy having them and wearing them when I want to.  I’m thankful to keep on this journey, learning, growing, and connecting.


I love how thoughtful you’ve become on so many aspects. There is a peace that comes through in your posts. I hope to achieve the same. 


msd_bags said:


> What a comment from that person!#%%@ I think I missed what you went through, but your 'friend' feeling this way is just unacceptable!


Thanks, msd. And, I had brain surgery to remove a large tumor in September.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> It was very sweet of him and completely unexpected. He’s a beer drinking, body building, IT guy. So “girl hair” is not in his wheelhouse.  But, he brought his wacky sense of humor to it which made it fun. And, more importantly, he saw me almost at the point of tears when I couldn’t do it for myself and took over the task in a way that preserved my dignity and self esteem.
> 
> And, you are so right about true colors showing. From this experience, I have decided to end or limit some associations based on people’s behavior. As my grandma said - “When people show you who they are, believe them.”  I am actively working on releasing resultant hurt and anger as I don’t want that residue in my life.  I do the same. I always send a warm note when I make a lowish offer to show I’m a real person with good intent.
> Love it!  I’m all for premier bags but, I completely agree with you. The Ted Baker is a great bag that has no style compromises that I can see.
> 
> And, I love the more unusual style. Enjoy!


You did a great job raising your son! He is a reflection of how you treat people.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> The platitude that drives me nuts is “It could be worse” or some such version like “at least you don’t have X like so-and-so.” So what? It’s pretty bad to me! And it sucks for BOTH of us! Is someone saying to so-and-so “at least you aren’t dead like that other so-and-so”? So stupid and pointless…
> 
> I have never met your son, but I love him.


You know what I hate? When you trip and someone says, "be careful!" when it is already too late.


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Great colour on this Bottega @missie1 !


Thanks MB


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Love the tall Gucci 1955 Horsebit bucket bag, but not over $2000 worth. So happily 'settled' for this Ted Baker equestrian bucket bag. Love the details on the straps! And it has a suede lining that can be closed with a drawstring (3rd pic).
> View attachment 5240090
> View attachment 5240091
> 
> View attachment 5240092


This is so pretty. I adore  the clean lines and the silver hardware.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Joule

BowieFan1971 said:


> So happy!!!!! Had to wear my Kelly for such a  momentous occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239233
> View attachment 5239234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239259


Congratulations! Perfect occasion for your Kelly! So happy for you - may your life in your new home be beautiful.


----------



## Joule

Sparkletastic said:


> I responded but in a way that reflects the fact that I’m a lady with a well developed intellect and a broad vocabulary that doesn’t rely on profanity. No way I was dropping to his level.
> I’m sorry you dealt with an idiot as well. You’d think people would be more enlightened now.
> 
> And, I agree - toxic positivity sets my teeth on edge. For example, from brain tumor diagnosis through now, I’ve been frustrated by some people not wanting to relieve their _own_ discomfort with my illness by blowing me off with platitudes and disappearing. Or even worse - by minimizing my situation and have the audacity to ask something of me during this time.
> 
> There were many dark, worrisome, painful days and I valued the few who could meet me where I was and not try to force me into fake smiles. Some funny moments even came -
> as my son took it on himself to do my hair because I was so fatigued initially I couldn’t do it myself. By week three it was the joke of the day to see how crazy he would make it look. The best of the worst was four high ponytails with large elephant barrettes that he bought from a dollar store   Illness doesn’t have to be somber when love and genuine presence are involved.
> 
> In any case, feel free to borrow my self care idea!  I’m still in my first steps on the journey but I can already see the benefit. I hope you find the same.


I had no idea. You must be Wonder Woman to be able to push through the fear that must come with that kind of diagnosis, not to mention mustering the strength to fight and heal. I'll be thinking about you a lot now - with admiration for your courage and appreciation for your family's humor.


----------



## baghabitz34

Thanks @More bags and @BowieFan1971 for the birthday wishes. It wasn’t happy, just busy. But l have my birthday dinner this weekend to look forward too. It’ll be nice to get together with friends & family since we couldn’t do that last year.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you. He is a joy.
> 
> The comment that ticked me off the most was when someone accused me of “ignoring everyone else as if I was the only one with a life”. She was ticked because I didn’t go to a gathering at her house 2 weeks after BRAIN SURGERY! Needless to say she’s completely cut off.


Wow! What a self-centered person! I would cut her off too!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks @More bags and @BowieFan1971 for the birthday wishes. It wasn’t happy, just busy. But l have my birthday dinner this weekend to look forward too. It’ll be nice to get together with friends & family since we couldn’t do that last year.


I hope your dinner this weekend makes up for it . Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I love how thoughtful you’ve become on so many aspects. There is a peace that comes through in your posts. I hope to achieve the same.
> Thanks, msd. And, I had brain surgery to remove a large tumor in September.


I hope you’re recovering well, if not fully recovered dear Sparkle!


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> So ladies heres the bags that I have gotten recently.  I didn’t  even realize I had gotten so many neutral bags as Im a color girl. Also my sissy revised the rules recently regarding the count and the rules. We are now allowed to have same color bags in shoulder, clutch and crossbody styles.  I also still don’t count workhorse bags which is what I consider the YSL lou lou bag to be.  I didn’t post the jewelry because I am totally down the rabbit hole and won’t be finished finalizing for few years.


These are all so beautiful, @missie1 . The neutrals will be fun for you to pair with clothes & shoes. Are you finding that you're putting together different outfits for those neutral bags?

And of course, the jewelry. Would love to know more about that…


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Just found a loophole to rationalize a new bag. I can't shop my own closet for a burgundy bag, if I don't own a burgundy bag. Thus, I need to buy a burgundy bag so I can shop my own closet for one. Polene Numero Dix is the winner, and will arrive next week!
> 
> View attachment 5234234


Rationalizations are SO much fun, aren't they?  This is a lovely bag. Congratulations!


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> View attachment 5234655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max is ready to drive to you. (If only he could see out the window…)


What an adorable photo! 
Hi there, Max. Come visit me! We can go for a walk by the bay, and you can bark at the gulls…


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> It’s great to see you back!  I always enjoy your posts, whether they are about your health, life situation or bags.
> 
> Being on this thread, there aren’t a lot of material things we “need”. I personally am suffering from over abundance in terms of “stuff”. Is there things that are useful, yes. Will enjoy, yes.
> 
> Most of our shopping comes from a need for social interaction, approval, or good ol’ fashioned dopamine. A need to have something to look forward to or a goal to achieve. So sharing your life in the context of a reduction standpoint is a chance to examine shopping triggers.
> 
> Last Friday, I was diagnosed with a nodule in my lung. This week, waiting on a follow up visit with my doctor, I’ve bought a dress, a piece of jewelry, a mug, curtains and eliminated a third of the stuff in the kitchen.
> 
> I want something positive to look forward to.
> 
> If it hurts too much to share, be kind to yourself. If it helps, we enjoy hearing from you


I'm so sorry about that diagnosis, @Vintage Leather . I hope it turns out to be small, fixable, and something you can recover from quickly. And in the meantime shopping and clearing out make perfect sense!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> This is so pretty. I adore  the clean lines and the silver hardware.


+1


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Love the details of the suede lining and dog leash clips!
> 
> I used to get the "where are you really from" a lot when I lived abroad (in developing countries), because people always expect the English to look like the people they see on tv.  That's cool and never bothered me, because they only know what they know. They aren't being racist.
> But to have to explain to a fellow Londoner that I'm no different than him, that my family has been here generations, and that my skin tone does not make me any less?! Nope, not doing it, it's unacceptable. I wasn't in a tiny village in Thailand. That comment should never have been made.


Thank you, my friend!   
I'm so sorry you had to deal with that. As you say, totally unacceptable for him to say that. 




dcooney4 said:


> This is so pretty. I adore  the clean lines and the silver hardware.


Thank you! 




baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks @More bags and @BowieFan1971 for the birthday wishes. It wasn’t happy, just busy. But l have my birthday dinner this weekend to look forward too. It’ll be nice to get together with friends & family since we couldn’t do that last year.


Happy (belated) Birthday!   Hope you have a wonderful dinner!




ElainePG said:


> Rationalizations are SO much fun, aren't they?  This is a lovely bag. Congratulations!


They are fun! Thank you! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> +1


Thank you!


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> These are all so beautiful, @missie1 . The neutrals will be fun for you to pair with clothes & shoes. Are you finding that you're putting together different outfits for those neutral bags?
> 
> And of course, the jewelry. Would love to know more about that…


Hi Elaine how have you been.  So I have not paired anything and only bag I’ve carried has been the YSL.  I plan to use few items now that I’m going out of the house more and don’t need a crossbody.  I’m thinking something needs to go but I’m not sure what yet.  So for jewelry I have gotten tennis bracelet which I never thought I liked but boy was I wrong lol.  I fell down VAn Cleef rabbit hole and have gotten several Vintage Alhambra bracelets, sweet Perlee and couple of pendants.  Am waiting on SO to arrive next month and have few items to order in January


----------



## mariliz11

JenJBS said:


> Love the tall Gucci 1955 Horsebit bucket bag, but not over $2000 worth. So happily 'settled' for this Ted Baker equestrian bucket bag. Love the details on the straps! And it has a suede lining that can be closed with a drawstring (3rd pic).
> View attachment 5240090
> View attachment 5240091
> 
> View attachment 5240092


That looks so sleek and cool! Amazing!!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sparkletastic said:


> And, you are so right about true colors showing. From this experience, I have decided to end or limit some associations based on people’s behavior. As my grandma said - “When people show you who they are, believe them.”  I am actively working on releasing resultant hurt and anger as I don’t want that residue in my life.



Going into several months of grueling medical treatment nine hours away from home, I asked a wide range of friends for the kind of support I was going to need.  I have never forgotten who came through for me, and I have never forgiven those who did not.

On the other hand, I think back to times when I just did not have the bandwidth because of things going on in my own life to be there for friends who were in crisis.  I have tried to remind myself that I don't know the whole story behind why the friends who weren't there for me couldn't be.  In a culture in which individuals -- particularly women -- are expected to carry alone what used to be carried by an entire extended family and/or tribe, I have to keep reminding myself to give my friends the same grace I know I need them to extend to me.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

mariliz11 said:


> That looks so sleek and cool! Amazing!!



Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Claudia Herzog said:


> Going into several months of grueling medical treatment nine hours away from home, I asked a wide range of friends for the kind of support I was going to need.  I have never forgotten who came through for me, and I have never forgiven those who did not.
> 
> On the other hand, I think back to times when I just did not have the bandwidth because of things going on in my own life to be there for friends who were in crisis.  I have tried to remind myself that I don't know the whole story behind why the friends who weren't there for me couldn't be.  In a culture in which individuals -- particularly women -- are expected to carry alone what used to be carried by an entire extended family and/or tribe, I have to keep reminding myself to give my friends the same grace I know I need them to extend to me.


I hear your point. However, this was a very serious situation and I am one who never asks for help - I’m always the doer and giver.

So, I did and do expect my family and friends to show up for me in some way at a time like this. There are many ways to support someone. If someone can’t pick one of the least of them (upbeat phone calls, a short visit, a card with a note, a bouquet of flowers, a gift certificate from DoorDash, etc.) or even worse, make demands of me during this time, then they’re showing they don’t value me. And, I will accept the message their actions delivered and act accordingly. It’s now a hard boundary for me that relationships must be mutual.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Claudia Herzog said:


> Going into several months of grueling medical treatment nine hours away from home, I asked a wide range of friends for the kind of support I was going to need.  I have never forgotten who came through for me, and I have never forgiven those who did not.
> 
> On the other hand, I think back to times when I just did not have the bandwidth because of things going on in my own life to be there for friends who were in crisis.  I have tried to remind myself that I don't know the whole story behind why the friends who weren't there for me couldn't be.  In a culture in which individuals -- particularly women -- are expected to carry alone what used to be carried by an entire extended family and/or tribe, I have to keep reminding myself to give my friends the same grace I know I need them to extend to me.


That is a skill I have gotten a lot better at…putting myself in other people’s shoes and trying to look at what I was doing/thinking when I did the same thing. It really helps me not take things personally or as an insult when it is more of an oversight or cluelessness. Very rarely are people nasty or mean by choice, but when they are, I let them have it. The rest of the time , I strive for gracious and/or easy going.


----------



## jblended

Claudia Herzog said:


> Going into several months of grueling medical treatment nine hours away from home,


I hope you're doing better now. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> That is a skill I have gotten a lot better at…*putting myself in other people’s shoes* and trying to look at what I was doing/thinking when I did the same thing. *It really helps me not take things personally* or as an insult when it is more of an oversight or cluelessness. Very rarely are people nasty or mean by choice, but when they are, I let them have it. The rest of the time , I strive for gracious and/or easy going.


There's a lot of wisdom in what you both are saying. Seeing both sides of the situation is sometimes hard, but if it's done, then a lot of mental anguish can be avoided. I would hope people extend that same courtesy to you in return @BowieFan1971.

Though, in the case of @Sparkletastic it is comparing apples to oranges. A friend chastising her for not attending a dinner (?) 2 weeks post-op from what is, undoubtedly, the scariest of operations, is unacceptable.
It is one thing for someone to be unavailable to you when you need them because their own life is a mess- that we can reason away as an unintentional slight. But it is entirely different for someone to make an unreasonable demand of you when you are recovering from major surgery, *and then* tell you off for not being able to accommodate said request. That's just inconsiderate behaviour, imo.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I thought I’d share this even though I’m probably the only person who didn’t know this existed. LOL!

I’ve heard several people on TPF complain about bag straps coming off their shoulders. Evidently, this product claims to be the solution! _(There are several different brands of these. I just grabbed a screen shot of one.)_


If you buy them, test them to make sure they don’t leave a residue first.

Meanwhile, I need help. I found these while lounging and looking for a solution to keep slingback straps from slipping down my heel. The products addressing this problem don’t have the best reviews so I’m hesitant to waste time and money on them. Anyone have a great solution to share?  TIA!


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone have a great solution to share? TIA!


I don't wear slingbacks myself, so take this with a grain of salt. A friend uses transparent bandaids on the backs of her ankles. She says the strap sits above the padded middle of the bandaid and that stops it from slipping. 
I never noticed there was anything on her foot until she showed me. Might be an inexpensive trick worth trying.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I mighta bought a bag. Or 2. Should arrive in December. In my defense, it was an artisan bag maker (Australian brand Wicker Darling) and a very limited release of retired styles.

It’s a wicker flamingo named Flamingo Montoya! And a triceratops named Mary after Mary Anning

I need to stop spending. And I will. After my flamingo. And dinosaur bag arrives.


----------



## jblended

Vintage Leather said:


> I mighta bought a bag. Or 2. Should arrive in December. In my defense, it was an artisan bag maker (Australian brand Wicker Darling) and a very limited release of retired styles.
> 
> It’s a wicker flamingo named Flamingo Montoya! And a triceratops named Mary after Mary Anning
> 
> I need to stop spending. And I will. After my flamingo. And dinosaur bag arrives.


These are cool! Like the wicker version of Thom Browne! I love that you bought some whimsical pieces to brighten things up!


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you! I reached my goal weight about a month or so ago. Still trying to figure out maintenance eating, so I have dropped a few more. I feel better because I am eating better food and my clothes fit better, though some of the most recently bought are too big.
> 
> We are in Metro Atlanta. Our house was built in 1987 and apparently colonial looking houses were the thing then. Lucky for me since I have always loved that style growing up near Philly. I am in the process of a thorough cleaning prior to moving things over and am more in love with this house by the day.
> 
> Yes, I am happy with how the Kelly turned out too!


Funny..for whatever reason, I was thinking if it was Philly area..it just has that look!  I remember the humidity of that city in July! Boy that was something else..whew.  We stayed at this neat old 3-story colonial near Rittenhouse Square ..and there was no sales tax on clothing!

What have you changed about your diet? “Better food” ..are you cooking more or ?  I know that when I cut back on bread, I feel better (physically, not mentally) I love bread. And Cake is my favorite cuisine, followed by fruit and fromage..hehe


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Following up on @Sparkletastic ’s question about how we’re doing on our 2021 goals- here are mine from the first page …
> ********************
> *2021 Goals/Habits*
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Only buy for gaps in the wardrobe or better than I already have, per @papertiger
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
> Continue tracking my wears of bags, clothing, shoes and jewelry
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> My overlying goal is to have enough bags to work for my lifestyle and my desire for variety and few enough to wear them frequently => to curate a collection of bags that I love and carry frequently.
> ********************
> - Still editing household and closet items, doing great
> - I haven’t focused on reducing possessions during the pandemic, and that’s okay with me as I haven’t purchased a lot either
> - I appreciate what I have and use/wear most things
> - Mindful purchasing, yes, feeling good about this
> - I didn’t necessarily buy my red Gucci Horsebit 1955 to fill a gap, I did upgrade from an existing colourful casual crossbody in my collection, so that’s a win
> - I identified the bag that is going out as a result of purchasing the above bag, I just need to get it out of the house!
> - Tracking wears check, check, check, check
> - Still using the 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> 
> Overall, on track with original 2021 goals. On my mind: dreaming of 2022 travel, casually looking at jewelry, wondering about selling our home vs. investing in renovation, curious about when to replace our car vs. spending more on maintenance, wanting to (re)build more consistent habits around exercise and reading - prioritizing this for me and not putting it last after work duties, mom duties, partner duties, etc.. Like @Cookiefiend, I sometimes think about selling nearly half my bags, then go no way I love them. I may not need all of them and I enjoy having them and wearing them when I want to.  I’m thankful to keep on this journey, learning, growing, and connecting.



I really need to take your lead.  I have been buying all sorts of stuff online, I think in part due to pent up shopping withdrawal..but it’s not the same as touching and feeling an item in person.  And now I don’t want to return things, because I read how so much of what gets returned just gets trashed. Ugh. So much for “mindful purchasing”
Re: delayed gratification ..have you found that x% of the time you end up not wanting the thing? 

I am trying to close out projects for the year so that I can do some serious editing..so much stuff and no more closet space..and yet I want another bag, another watch, another ring, another etc etc. I think there is definitely something to being able to easily see what you have.  I like the monthly challenges here so at least I can think through how I can participate..now I am carrying my caramel colored bag (last month’s challenge; oh well)


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you. He is a joy.
> 
> The comment that ticked me off the most was when someone accused me of “ignoring everyone else as if I was the only one with a life”. She was ticked because I didn’t go to a gathering at her house 2 weeks after BRAIN SURGERY! Needless to say she’s completely cut off.



 What a narcissist..isn’t that a textbook example ? Or is that sociopath?

Anyway, I am curious about this “toxic positivity” concept.  Does that mean acting all happy and jolly and concurrently dismissive of other people’s trials? This is probably psych 101 (a class, I regrettably never took) It sure would help  me understand or at least put a label to people’s weird behaviors.  I swear, 2020 was a crap year, but it seems I am seeing things and people  with renewed or  “2020” vision now.  It has definitely been one of those watershed moments.


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> I mighta bought a bag. Or 2. Should arrive in December. In my defense, it was an artisan bag maker (Australian brand Wicker Darling) and a very limited release of retired styles.
> 
> It’s a wicker flamingo named Flamingo Montoya! And a triceratops named Mary after Mary Anning
> 
> I need to stop spending. And I will. After my flamingo. And dinosaur bag arrives.


Enjoy them!


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> What a narcissist..isn’t that a textbook example ? Or is that sociopath?
> 
> Anyway, I am curious about this “toxic positivity” concept.  Does that mean acting all happy and jolly and concurrently dismissive of other people’s trials? This is probably psych 101 (a class, I regrettably never took) It sure would help  me understand or at least put a label to people’s weird behaviors.  I swear, 2020 was a crap year, but it seems I am seeing things and people  with renewed or  “2020” vision now.  It has definitely been one of those watershed moments.


She’s a textbook something but I’ll leave that for her family and therapist to wrestle with. Lol!

Toxic positivity is peer pressure (by an individual, group or social set) for people to be endlessly upbeat and optimistic without compliant or need. If someone reasonably expresses pain, doubt, sadness, anxiety, grief, etc., those around them show little to no empathy or support. Instead, they express that the hurting person is being a downer or unnecessarily pessimistic and should brighten up and simply “make things happen.”

IMO it shuts down authentic connection and keeps everyone with a strained, unrealistically positive “game face” all the time. It also ignores that life is simply hard sometimes and we need to support each other through those hard times. There is a sense that lack of success  and / or a positive outlook is in great part due to a lack of mental toughness or moral fiber.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I bought a “thing”. 

But, I look at this as a novelty vs. a bag - though it can be worn as one. Dior has the most adorable little minaudiere clutch as a cosmetics promotion. _(Photos from the internet as I ordered online.)_



I saw it and wasn’t going to buy it because it’s so small but, the price is so super low that I decided to go for it. It’s like a tiny Dior bag “action figure”. 

And, the bonus is I get to try Dior’s lip color. I swear by Dior’s mascara, I use some of the skin care and one of Dior’s scents is my signature perfume. But, I’ve never tried the lipsticks. Win win.


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> Toxic positivity is peer pressure (by an individual, group or social set) for people to be endlessly upbeat and optimistic without compliant or need. If someone reasonably expresses pain, doubt, sadness, anxiety, grief, etc., those around them show little to no empathy or support. Instead, they express that the hurting person is being a downer or unnecessarily pessimistic and should brighten up and simply “make things happen.”


You explained this perfectly. 



essiedub said:


> Does that mean acting all happy and jolly and concurrently dismissive of other people’s trials?


Yes, partly, but it can also be turned inwards, to prevent oneself from feeling anything negative because that is a form of 'weakness'. It puts immense pressure on the recipient to endure severe hardship quietly, and not allow themselves to express their authentic feelings, however valid those feelings may be.

In general, the idea that if you try hard enough to focus on the bright side, any real hardship is manageable. Which, in theory, is good- a positive mindset will always help during hard times. However, in practice it can stifle people's genuine and legitimate concerns, or even worse, put the onus on the victim to endure things alone instead of reaching out for help for fear they will be seen as weak and/or a failure.

Some examples would be:

The one I mentioned earlier- pushing on my beloved the concept that if he tried hard enough, he could visualize the cancer cells shrinking and would be cured. Then, when he eventually died from the cancer, saying that he would have survived if he had tried harder to focus on healing thoughts. Essentially saying it's his fault he died because he didn't try hard enough to think positive thoughts.

Similarly, someone saying that "You should be grateful that you've got <insert terminal disease>; you'd rather have it yourself than have someone you love suffer from it."
Well, sure, but why should I be _grateful_ for it? I'm suffering and that suffering is valid. And why is it assumed that if I don't have it, then my loved one would? Why am I  being told it is noble to sacrifice myself for the benefit of others when the reality is nobody chooses to have a disease, nobody can choose to spare others from it, and nobody feels "gratitude" for it. How about acknowledging that a life-changing event is occurring and it is okay to be afraid, instead. Then we can move on to healthy coping strategies and making the most of each day without _pretending_ that this is a wonderful situation.

Or telling someone who is suffering from crippling depression that "We all feel blue sometimes. Just look on the bright side and be thankful for what you have." Umm, depression and 'feeling blue' are not the same thing. Insinuating that you're ungrateful will only add to your depression and make you feel even more guilty and worthless.

Or if someone is being bullied at work, telling them to be grateful they even have a job when others are unemployed. It forces people to put up with abuse because they feel ungrateful/dismissed if they express their concerns.

Or if you're in an abusive relationship, being told that your partner must have some good qualities, and you're _*choosing*_ to focus on their negative ones. This one makes me rage.  Same as the one above; people get stuck tolerating abuse in silence.

Or if someone's small business is struggling, telling them the only thing between them and billionaire status is their willingness to hustle and attack each day with the right attitude. Well, that just negates the bigger picture of the economy and the multitude of factors that have to align over the course of years to create a truly successful business.

Sorry for the length of my reply. It's something that is so prevalent in society today. I'm convinced it's adding to people's anxieties.

I posted this elsewhere on the forums a long time ago, but I find that I believe it even more now than when I originally said it:


> I suppose I worry about sweeping generalizations like this one because they promote toxic positivity. It implies that if one does not find personal growth or the strength to see the sunny side during times of hardship, then they are lacking in attitude or have the wrong perspective somehow.
> The reality, of course, is that life is complicated and the challenges we each face are complicated. Sometimes we can find growth, insight and positive outcomes during hard times, and sometimes, well we just have to be applauded for surviving those hard times someway, somehow.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> I saw it and wasn’t going to buy it because it’s so small but, the price is so super low that I decided to go for it. It’s like a tiny Dior bag “action figure”.


Glad you did because it's awesome!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I thought I’d share this even though I’m probably the only person who didn’t know this existed. LOL!
> 
> I’ve heard several people on TPF complain about bag straps coming off their shoulders. Evidently, this product claims to be the solution! _(There are several different brands of these. I just grabbed a screen shot of one.)_
> View attachment 5241177
> 
> If you buy them, test them to make sure they don’t leave a residue first.
> 
> Meanwhile, I need help. I found these while lounging and looking for a solution to keep slingback straps from slipping down my heel. The products addressing this problem don’t have the best reviews so I’m hesitant to waste time and money on them. Anyone have a great solution to share?  TIA!


Ha! You aren’t alone - I’ve never heard of these either! What a great idea… but it’s a very good idea to test them first - thank you for sharing! 


jblended said:


> I don't wear slingbacks myself, so take this with a grain of salt. A friend uses transparent bandaids on the backs of her ankles. She says the strap sits above the padded middle of the bandaid and that stops it from slipping.
> I never noticed there was anything on her foot until she showed me. Might be an inexpensive trick worth trying.


 
zomg - what a great idea! I have a formal event this weekend - my formal shoes are sling backs… Yesterday I pulled the dress out (hasn’t even been looked at in two years) and the shoes - and gave an internal sigh because I have a terrible time keeping the shoes on. 
Problem solved - thank you thank you thank you Jblended!


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> Problem solved - thank you thank you thank you Jblended!


This made me laugh so hard! You're so easy to please! 
Like I said, I don't wear slingbacks but she swears by the trick. Perhaps try it at home first to see if it works before going to the event? And have a great time!


----------



## Sparkletastic

jblended said:


> Glad you did because it's awesome!


Thanks! It’s like a little toy bag! I love when brands put out fun holiday items actually worth buying.


Cookiefiend said:


> Ha! You aren’t alone - I’ve never heard of these either! What a great idea… but it’s a very good idea to test them first - thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> zomg - what a great idea! I have a formal event this weekend - my formal shoes are sling backs… Yesterday I pulled the dress out (hasn’t even been looked at in two years) and the shoes - and gave an internal sigh because I have a terrible time keeping the shoes on.
> Problem solved - thank you thank you thank you Jblended!


I’ll add the other potential solutions I found
- double sided fashion tape
- spray body fixatives like this one:


Let me know if any of these work for you!


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> She’s a textbook something but I’ll leave that for her family and therapist to wrestle with. Lol!
> 
> Toxic positivity is peer pressure (by an individual, group or social set) for people to be endlessly upbeat and optimistic without compliant or need. If someone reasonably expresses pain, doubt, sadness, anxiety, grief, etc., those around them show little to no empathy or support. Instead, they express that the hurting person is being a downer or unnecessarily pessimistic and should brighten up and simply “make things happen.”
> 
> IMO it shuts down authentic connection and keeps everyone with a strained, unrealistically positive “game face” all the time. It also ignores that life is simply hard sometimes and we need to support each other through those hard times. There is a sense that lack of success  and / or a positive outlook is in great part due to a lack of mental toughness or moral fiber.





jblended said:


> You explained this perfectly.
> 
> 
> Yes, partly, but it can also be turned inwards, to prevent oneself from feeling anything negative because that is a form of 'weakness'. It puts immense pressure on the recipient to endure severe hardship quietly, and not allow themselves to express their authentic feelings, however valid those feelings may be.
> 
> In general, the idea that if you try hard enough to focus on the bright side, any real hardship is manageable. Which, in theory, is good- a positive mindset will always help during hard times. However, in practice it can stifle people's genuine and legitimate concerns, or even worse, put the onus on the victim to endure things alone instead of reaching out for help for fear they will be seen as weak and/or a failure.
> 
> Some examples would be:
> 
> The one I mentioned earlier- pushing on my beloved the concept that if he tried hard enough, he could visualize the cancer cells shrinking and would be cured. Then, when he eventually died from the cancer, saying that he would have survived if he had tried harder to focus on healing thoughts. Essentially saying it's his fault he died because he didn't try hard enough to think positive thoughts.
> 
> Similarly, someone saying that "You should be grateful that you've got <insert terminal disease>; you'd rather have it yourself than have someone you love suffer from it."
> Well, sure, but why should I be _grateful_ for it? I'm suffering and that suffering is valid. And why is it assumed that if I don't have it, then my loved one would? Why am I  being told it is noble to sacrifice myself for the benefit of others when the reality is nobody chooses to have a disease, nobody can choose to spare others from it, and nobody feels "gratitude" for it. How about acknowledging that a life-changing event is occurring and it is okay to be afraid, instead. Then we can move on to healthy coping strategies and making the most of each day without _pretending_ that this is a wonderful situation.
> 
> Or telling someone who is suffering from crippling depression that "We all feel blue sometimes. Just look on the bright side and be thankful for what you have." Umm, depression and 'feeling blue' are not the same thing. Insinuating that you're ungrateful will only add to your depression and make you feel even more guilty and worthless.
> 
> Or if someone is being bullied at work, telling them to be grateful they even have a job when others are unemployed. It forces people to put up with abuse because they feel ungrateful/dismissed if they express their concerns.
> 
> Or if you're in an abusive relationship, being told that your partner must have some good qualities, and you're _*choosing*_ to focus on their negative ones. This one makes me rage.  Same as the one above; people get stuck tolerating abuse in silence.
> 
> Or if someone's small business is struggling, telling them the only thing between them and billionaire status is their willingness to hustle and attack each day with the right attitude. Well, that just negates the bigger picture of the economy and the multitude of factors that have to align over the course of years to create a truly successful business.
> 
> Sorry for the length of my reply. It's something that is so prevalent in society today. I'm convinced it's adding to people's anxieties.
> 
> I posted this elsewhere on the forums a long time ago, but I find that I believe it even more now than when I originally said it:


Thank you both for the explanation and examples.  Oh yes..I have seen this behavior and good to know that it is a named syndrome. Yes it dismisses and belittles one’s anxieties so they you don’t have to discuss it any further...This is not  a friend.
 I know someone who is not “toxic positive” in this sense but she always presents the “silver lining” or some alternative outlook in an almost Pollyanna-ish manner, that it makes me laugh and want to sock her. She’s so sunny that I think it’s her way of coping. Honestly she’s kinda insufferable.


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought a “thing”.
> 
> But, I look at this as a novelty vs. a bag - though it can be worn as one. Dior has the most adorable little minaudiere clutch as a cosmetics promotion. _(Photos from the internet as I ordered online.)_
> View attachment 5241302
> View attachment 5241305
> 
> I saw it and wasn’t going to buy it because it’s so small but, the price is so super low that I decided to go for it. It’s like a tiny Dior bag “action figure”.
> 
> And, the bonus is I get to try Dior’s lip color. I swear by Dior’s mascara, I use some of the skin care and one of Dior’s scents is my signature perfume. But, I’ve never tried the lipsticks. Win win.




Oh oh I really want this! And I love Dior! Their cosmetics are great though I don’t need lip color (as it’ll mess up my mask..but still).


----------



## baghabitz34

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought a “thing”.
> 
> But, I look at this as a novelty vs. a bag - though it can be worn as one. Dior has the most adorable little minaudiere clutch as a cosmetics promotion. _(Photos from the internet as I ordered online.)_
> View attachment 5241302
> View attachment 5241305
> 
> I saw it and wasn’t going to buy it because it’s so small but, the price is so super low that I decided to go for it. It’s like a tiny Dior bag “action figure”.
> 
> And, the bonus is I get to try Dior’s lip color. I swear by Dior’s mascara, I use some of the skin care and one of Dior’s scents is my signature perfume. But, I’ve never tried the lipsticks. Win win.


Great minds think alike, lol. I bought the same set for my sister as a Christmas present.
Enjoy!


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> Yes a Hit and run driver clipped his truck and he hit brick wall. Miracle he survived without catastrophic life changing injuries. He’s finally on the mend.  Needs 1 more surgery but walking again and everything.


OMG, Missie, that is AWFUL!!! Especially that it was a hit & run driver.  

I'm so sorry that happened to you and your DH. Glad that he's pulling out of it, but it sounds as though it's been (and continues to be) a long, hard slog.


----------



## baghabitz34

Bday bags arrived!


Love shopper totes & loving the MJ ones the most.

A friend bought the one on the left. It’s in the new cement color. Hard to capture in pics, but it’s a nice, medium taupe color.

I purchased the black one for myself. It’s so pretty! The leather has a nice sheen to it.

Very happy with both of them.


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Oh oh I really want this! And I love Dior! Their cosmetics are great though I don’t need lip color (as it’ll mess up my mask..but still).


I never wear lipstick because I find it heavy and too saturated. Instead, I wear lip gloss / stain / or some other more sheer color. But, it will be fun to give these a try. DD is quite a few shades lighter in skin tone than me. So between the two of us something should be usable.

Also, if you want one, they’re sold out everywhere. But, Saks is taking preorders for a new shipment. Let me know if you get it.  


baghabitz34 said:


> Bday bags arrived!
> View attachment 5241599
> 
> Love shopper totes & loving the MJ ones the most.
> 
> A friend bought the one on the left. It’s in the new cement color. Hard to capture in pics, but it’s a nice, medium taupe color.
> 
> I purchased the black one for myself. It’s so pretty! The leather has a nice sheen to it.
> 
> Very happy with both of them.


Congrats. Lots of great things going your way right now!  And how fun to twin with your bestie!


----------



## piperdog

It feels insensitive to go back to posting pictures of bags after hearing about some of the horrible health challenges some of you have been facing. This is one of my favorite threads to read and reflect on, especially when I'm about to make an impulse buy, and I love reading the challenges to shop my own closet. This week alone, you all inspired me to bust out a vintage cashmere coat that's been hiding in the back of a closet after a tailor misunderstood the alterations I wanted made to its detachable fur collar. A few hours with a needle and thread, and I had exactly what I originally wanted over a decade ago. I even wore it today; I was so proud. 

Back to the bags. Here are my BVs. I call the Ebano Veneta my security blanket because I find myself petting it whenever I carry it. Not sure why the Nodini looks so red in the group shot; the solo picture captures its true color.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Our brand showcase is a little light?  Any more bags of the first three brands to share?

———

Side note, I’ve gone on a bit of another shoe buying spree.  I’ve developed an unreasonable addiction to Louboutin boots and Gucci strappy heels so those are my latest grabs. I don’t feel bad about it though. My shoe game was pathetic compared to my bag game.  Now it’s getting more even.

But, am I the only one who finds many premier shoes complete torture devices? I’ve realized I can only buy certain styles from a very few brands.   Of all I’ve tried, Gucci wins on comfort.

Coach used to have very well made, comfortable shoes say 12-15 years ago.  I don’t know why shoe manufacturers don’t build for comfort and support as well as looks. It’s like (as with Christian Louboutin’s psycho self) they think we should hurt to be beautiful. That’s a BIG no from me.




piperdog said:


> It feels insensitive to go back to posting pictures of bags after hearing about some of the horrible health challenges some of you have been facing. This is one of my favorite threads to read and reflect on, especially when I'm about to make an impulse buy, and I love reading the challenges to shop my own closet. This week alone, you all inspired me to bust out a vintage cashmere coat that's been hiding in the back of a closet after a tailor misunderstood the alterations I wanted made to its detachable fur collar. A few hours with a needle and thread, and I had exactly what I originally wanted over a decade ago. I even wore it today; I was so proud.
> 
> Back to the bags. Here are my BVs. I call the Ebano Veneta my security blanket because I find myself petting it whenever I carry it. Not sure why the Nodini looks so red in the group shot; the solo picture captures its true color.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241680
> View attachment 5241681


We’re good at multitasking on our topics on this thread. Thanks for the bag eye candy!


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> OMG, Missie, that is AWFUL!!! Especially that it was a hit & run driver.
> 
> I'm so sorry that happened to you and your DH. Glad that he's pulling out of it, but it sounds as though it's been (and continues to be) a long, hard slog.


Yes it has been long and hard but grateful he is now on the mend.  Still some issues but we are working thru them.


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> Funny..for whatever reason, I was thinking if it was Philly area..it just has that look!  I remember the humidity of that city in July! Boy that was something else..whew.  We stayed at this neat old 3-story colonial near Rittenhouse Square ..and there was no sales tax on clothing!
> 
> What have you changed about your diet? “Better food” ..are you cooking more or ?  I know that when I cut back on bread, I feel better (physically, not mentally) I love bread. And Cake is my favorite cuisine, followed by fruit and fromage..hehe


I eat WAY more veggies, in both serving size, variety and number of servings. I even craved them when I was out of town. I eat mostly whole grains and less carbs period than I used to. I eat less junk food. I cook 90-95% of my meals. Eating more like I should to stay healthy and lower my cholesterol so I stay off cholesterol medications.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Our brand showcase is a little light?  Any more bags of the first three brands to share?
> 
> ———
> 
> Side note, I’ve gone on a bit of another shoe buying spree.  I’ve developed an unreasonable addiction to Louboutin boots and Gucci strappy heels so those are my latest grabs. I don’t feel bad about it though. My shoe game was pathetic compared to my bag game.  Now it’s getting more even.
> 
> But, am I the only one who finds many premier shoes complete torture devices? I’ve realized I can only buy certain styles from a very few brands.   Of all I’ve tried, Gucci wins on comfort.
> 
> Coach used to have very well made, comfortable shoes say 12-15 years ago.  I don’t know why shoe manufacturers don’t build for comfort and support as well as looks. It’s like (as with Christian Louboutin’s psycho self) they think we should hurt to be beautiful. That’s a BIG no from me.
> 
> 
> We’re good at multitasking on our topics on this thread. Thanks for the bag eye candy!


There are comfortable shoes out there that are not ugly, flat or old lady, so I know they can be made. I don’t know why more labels don’t make them. I have to wear shoes for more than the trip from the front door into a cab or hired car…


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## baghabitz34

Sparkletastic said:


> I never wear lipstick because I find it heavy and too saturated. Instead, I wear lip gloss / stain / or some other more sheer color. But, it will be fun to give these a try. DD is quite a few shades lighter in skin tone than me. So between the two of us something should be usable.
> 
> Also, if you want one, they’re sold out everywhere. But, Saks is taking preorders for a new shipment. Let me know if you get it.
> Congrats. Lots of great things going your way right now!  And how fun to twin with your bestie!


My apologies, I wasn’t clear. They’re both mine. A friend bought the taupe one for me as a gift & I gifted myself the black one.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I eat WAY more veggies, in both serving size, variety and number of servings. I even craved them when I was out of town. I eat mostly whole grains and less carbs period than I used to. I eat less junk food. I cook 90-95% of my meals. Eating more like I should to stay healthy and lower my cholesterol so I stay off cholesterol medications.


I love certain veggies, like eggplant, zucchini, artichokes, parsnips, spinach... DH doesn't like veggies, except potatoes and corn, which are starches. Does your DH eat the same food you prepare for yourself? 

It seems like every time I eat out, they always have veggies I don't like - broccoli, or canned or overcooked mixtures. I like to eat out more than I like to cook, and there aren't many opportunities to make the veggies I like since DH doesn't eat them.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Burberry Blue Label satchel


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I love certain veggies, like eggplant, zucchini, artichokes, parsnips, spinach... DH doesn't like veggies, except potatoes and corn, which are starches. Does your DH eat the same food you prepare for yourself?
> 
> It seems like every time I eat out, they always have veggies I don't like - broccoli, or canned or overcooked mixtures. I like to eat out more than I like to cook, and there aren't many opportunities to make the veggies I like since DH doesn't eat them.


My DH eats whatever I fix for dinner…the only veggie he doesn’t like is eggplant unless I make eggplant parm or eggplant lasagna.


----------



## More bags

piperdog said:


> It feels insensitive to go back to posting pictures of bags after hearing about some of the horrible health challenges some of you have been facing. This is one of my favorite threads to read and reflect on, especially when I'm about to make an impulse buy, and I love reading the challenges to shop my own closet. This week alone, you all inspired me to bust out a vintage cashmere coat that's been hiding in the back of a closet after a tailor misunderstood the alterations I wanted made to its detachable fur collar. A few hours with a needle and thread, and I had exactly what I originally wanted over a decade ago. I even wore it today; I was so proud.
> 
> Back to the bags. Here are my BVs. I call the Ebano Veneta my security blanket because I find myself petting it whenever I carry it. Not sure why the Nodini looks so red in the group shot; the solo picture captures its true color.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241680
> View attachment 5241681


Welcome @piperdog ! It’s great to have you here. I love your BV family pic, my favourite is your Nodini - gorgeous colour!   
I’m glad you were able to fix your vintage cashmere coat, it sounds lovely.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Bday bags arrived!
> View attachment 5241599
> 
> Love shopper totes & loving the MJ ones the most.
> 
> A friend bought the one on the left. It’s in the new cement color. Hard to capture in pics, but it’s a nice, medium taupe color.
> 
> I purchased the black one for myself. It’s so pretty! The leather has a nice sheen to it.
> 
> Very happy with both of them.



Happy Birthday! Beautiful bags to celebrate the occasion!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Burberry Blue Label satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241757



Love this Burberry!


----------



## JenJBS

My Bottega Venetta bags, and Alexander Wang Halo bag.


----------



## More bags

Claudia Herzog said:


> Going into several months of grueling medical treatment nine hours away from home, I asked a wide range of friends for the kind of support I was going to need.  I have never forgotten who came through for me, and I have never forgiven those who did not.
> 
> On the other hand, I think back to times when I just did not have the bandwidth because of things going on in my own life to be there for friends who were in crisis.  I have tried to remind myself that I don't know the whole story behind why the friends who weren't there for me couldn't be.  *In a culture in which individuals -- particularly women -- are expected to carry alone what used to be carried by an entire extended family and/or tribe, I have to keep reminding myself to give my friends the same grace I know I need them to extend to me.*


Hi Claudia, I hope your health has improved from that difficult period. I love your second paragraph,
“ In a culture in which individuals -- particularly women -- are expected to carry alone what used to be carried by an entire extended family and/or tribe, I have to keep reminding myself to give my friends the same grace I know I need them to extend to me.” - beautifully written.
Yes, sometimes it feels like we take on what would have been shared by a family, tribe, or village.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I love how thoughtful you’ve become on so many aspects. There is a peace that comes through in your posts. I hope to achieve the same.


Thank you Sparkle!  


essiedub said:


> I really need to take your lead.  I have been buying all sorts of stuff online, I think in part due to pent up shopping withdrawal..but it’s not the same as touching and feeling an item in person.  And now I don’t want to return things, because I read how so much of what gets returned just gets trashed. Ugh. So much for “mindful purchasing”
> Re: delayed gratification ..have you found that x% of the time you end up not wanting the thing?
> 
> I am trying to close out projects for the year so that I can do some serious editing..so much stuff and no more closet space..and yet I want another bag, another watch, another ring, another etc etc. I think there is definitely something to being able to easily see what you have.  I like the monthly challenges here so at least I can think through how I can participate..now I am carrying my caramel colored bag (last month’s challenge; oh well)


Thank you @essiedub. Best wishes with your projects.


----------



## More bags

@baghabitz34 congratulations on your birthday totes!
@Sparkletastic fabulous holiday CD lipstick case/sparkly mini bag!
@BowieFan1971 your Burberry satchel looks lovely.
@JenJBS gorgeous bags, I love the rich purples and your rosegold Nodini!


----------



## msd_bags

piperdog said:


> It feels insensitive to go back to posting pictures of bags after hearing about some of the horrible health challenges some of you have been facing. This is one of my favorite threads to read and reflect on, especially when I'm about to make an impulse buy, and I love reading the challenges to shop my own closet. This week alone, you all inspired me to bust out a vintage cashmere coat that's been hiding in the back of a closet after a tailor misunderstood the alterations I wanted made to its detachable fur collar. A few hours with a needle and thread, and I had exactly what I originally wanted over a decade ago. I even wore it today; I was so proud.
> 
> Back to the bags. Here are my BVs. I call the Ebano Veneta my security blanket because I find myself petting it whenever I carry it. Not sure why the Nodini looks so red in the group shot; the solo picture captures its true color.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241680
> View attachment 5241681





JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Venetta bags, and Alexander Wang Halo bag.
> 
> View attachment 5241883
> View attachment 5241879
> View attachment 5241880
> View attachment 5241881
> View attachment 5241882




I love the BVs in your collection!!!  Wow!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> There are comfortable shoes out there that are not ugly, flat or old lady, so I know they can be made. I don’t know why more labels don’t make them. I have to wear shoes for more than the trip from the front door into a cab or hired car…


Exactly this!  Even if it’s a dressier evening out with Mr. Sparkle, we’re going to different places, dancing, talking to others while standing around, etc. I’m not being ferried around on a pillow. So, I need to look cute AND have comfy staying power. That’s why most of my Loubs are boots. Having material across the entire foot and leg gives more support to the foot. Plus I can buy them a half to a full size bigger and pack them with comfy padding. I’m just NEVER going to wear an uncomfortable shoe. 


baghabitz34 said:


> My apologies, I wasn’t clear. They’re both mine. A friend bought the taupe one for me as a gift & I gifted myself the black one.


That’s awesome! Can I put in a friend application?


JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Venetta bags, and Alexander Wang Halo bag.
> 
> View attachment 5241883
> View attachment 5241879
> View attachment 5241880
> View attachment 5241881
> View attachment 5241882


Great colors. I especially like the peachy one.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Bday bags arrived!
> View attachment 5241599
> 
> Love shopper totes & loving the MJ ones the most.
> 
> A friend bought the one on the left. It’s in the new cement color. Hard to capture in pics, but it’s a nice, medium taupe color.
> 
> I purchased the black one for myself. It’s so pretty! The leather has a nice sheen to it.
> 
> Very happy with both of them.


OMG ! Congrats! I have been thinking about this tote since mid October. I want the mini one. What are your thoughts on it. I couldn't find it on sale anywhere . Getting ready to pull the trigger . Is the zipper easy to use?


----------



## dcooney4

piperdog said:


> It feels insensitive to go back to posting pictures of bags after hearing about some of the horrible health challenges some of you have been facing. This is one of my favorite threads to read and reflect on, especially when I'm about to make an impulse buy, and I love reading the challenges to shop my own closet. This week alone, you all inspired me to bust out a vintage cashmere coat that's been hiding in the back of a closet after a tailor misunderstood the alterations I wanted made to its detachable fur collar. A few hours with a needle and thread, and I had exactly what I originally wanted over a decade ago. I even wore it today; I was so proud.
> 
> Back to the bags. Here are my BVs. I call the Ebano Veneta my security blanket because I find myself petting it whenever I carry it. Not sure why the Nodini looks so red in the group shot; the solo picture captures its true color.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241680
> View attachment 5241681


So pretty! I love your Nodini.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Venetta bags, and Alexander Wang Halo bag.
> 
> View attachment 5241883
> View attachment 5241879
> View attachment 5241880
> View attachment 5241881
> View attachment 5241882


Beautiful collection!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Exactly this!  Even if it’s a dressier evening out with Mr. Sparkle, we’re going to different places, dancing, talking to others while standing around, etc. I’m not being ferried around on a pillow. So, I need to look cute AND have comfy staying power. That’s why most of my Loubs are boots. Having material across the entire foot and leg gives more support to the foot. Plus I can buy them a half to a full size bigger and pack them with comfy padding. I’m just NEVER going to wear an uncomfortable shoe.
> That’s awesome! Can I put in a friend application?
> Great colors. I especially like the peachy one.


I am with you on uncomfortable shoes. I wore very pretty blush colored  sandals with a small heel to my dd's wedding. They hurt my feet so bad before I even made it to the reception. Never again.


----------



## JenJBS

Vintage Leather said:


> I mighta bought a bag. Or 2. Should arrive in December. In my defense, it was an artisan bag maker (Australian brand Wicker Darling) and a very limited release of retired styles.
> 
> It’s a wicker flamingo named Flamingo Montoya! And a triceratops named Mary after Mary Anning


Love the name Flamingo Montoya! 




More bags said:


> @JenJBS gorgeous bags, I love the rich purples and your rosegold Nodini!


Thank you!  I was so happy to find that rose gold Nodini in Like New condition! 




msd_bags said:


> I love the BVs in your collection!!!  Wow!


Thank you! 




Sparkletastic said:


> Great colors. I especially like the peachy one.


Thank you! 
I totally agree about the importance of comfortable shoes! 




dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful collection!


Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Venetta bags, and Alexander Wang Halo bag.
> 
> View attachment 5241883
> View attachment 5241879
> View attachment 5241880
> View attachment 5241881
> View attachment 5241882


 The fourth one down, so pretty!


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> OMG ! Congrats! I have been thinking about this tote since mid October. I want the mini one. What are your thoughts on it. I couldn't find it on sale anywhere . Getting ready to pull the trigger . Is the zipper easy to use?


I love these bags! Already have 5 with still more on the wishlist. Mine are all in the small size. I find them all easy to use & the small size holds a lot. My only con so far is the leather ones come with a thin strap. For those I always switch to a guitar strap.

I like the mini & am thinking about adding the black leather mini. From the videos I’ve seen they hold quite a bit. Plus I think they look better crossbody.

I’ve never seen them on sale. But you can usually get a 10% discount on Farfetch if it’s your first time ordering.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> The fourth one down, so pretty!



Thank you!   Campana in MonaLisa purple. My favorite! (Don't tell the others...)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> So much for “mindful purchasing”
> Re: delayed gratification ..have you found that x% of the time you end up not wanting the thing?



I do relate! I´ve stepped into this trap often enough. Buying "something" to keep me happy and then being so disappointed once it arrived/ I brought it home. Fortunately it hasn´t happened to me very often lately. But years ago, in my old life, it was frightenly normal for me to go on shopping sprees just for the sake of shopping and return lots of my purchases a week later... no good habit, no happiness involved.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> This made me laugh so hard! You're so easy to please!
> Like I said, I don't wear slingbacks but she swears by the trick. Perhaps try it at home first to see if it works before going to the event? And have a great time!



Thank-you for the tip. I must check it out, too. I have quite a few pairs of slingbacks, but they always slip. My feet are not made for the shape.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought a “thing”.
> 
> But, I look at this as a novelty vs. a bag - though it can be worn as one. Dior has the most adorable little minaudiere clutch as a cosmetics promotion. _(Photos from the internet as I ordered online.)_
> View attachment 5241302
> View attachment 5241305
> 
> I saw it and wasn’t going to buy it because it’s so small but, the price is so super low that I decided to go for it. It’s like a tiny Dior bag “action figure”.
> 
> And, the bonus is I get to try Dior’s lip color. I swear by Dior’s mascara, I use some of the skin care and one of Dior’s scents is my signature perfume. But, I’ve never tried the lipsticks. Win win.


That´s such a beautiful little item! I fell for it at first sight. Then I ventured to the Dior site to check the price and erased the wish to own it from my brain. To me this price is a handbag budget... plus I wouldn´t ever have a chance to wear a minaudiere or would wear Dior lipstick. I found the lipstick that works for me in Maybelline Stay Matte from the drugstore. 
It sucks to be so realistic... this is a beautiful item! Enjoy owning it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Exactly this!  Even if it’s a dressier evening out with Mr. Sparkle, we’re going to different places, dancing, talking to others while standing around, etc. I’m not being ferried around on a pillow. So, I need to look cute AND have comfy staying power. That’s why most of my Loubs are boots. Having material across the entire foot and leg gives more support to the foot. Plus I can buy them a half to a full size bigger and pack them with comfy padding. I’m just NEVER going to wear an uncomfortable shoe.
> That’s awesome! Can I put in a friend application?
> Great colors. I especially like the peachy one.


Uncomfortable shoes ruin the well-being- too many nerves in the human foot! 
I don´t know much about luxury shoes, so all I can recommend is a household brand: Geox. I own several pairs of their heels and they are very nice and comfortable to wear.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I am with you on uncomfortable shoes. I wore very pretty blush colored  sandals with a small heel to my dd's wedding. They hurt my feet so bad before I even made it to the reception. Never again.


I wore  new to me YSL patent heels to my dd´s confirmations a couple of years ago. It was a hot day, my feet were swollen- pure agony! Needless to say I haven´t worn the shoes again since then.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I really need to take your lead.  I have been buying all sorts of stuff online, I think in part due to pent up shopping withdrawal..but it’s not the same as touching and feeling an item in person.  And now I don’t want to return things, because I read how so much of what gets returned just gets trashed. Ugh. So much for “mindful purchasing”
> *Re: delayed gratification ..have you found that x% of the time you end up not wanting the thing?*
> 
> I am trying to close out projects for the year so that I can do some serious editing..so much stuff and no more closet space..and yet I want another bag, another watch, another ring, another etc etc. I think there is definitely something to being able to easily see what you have.  I like the monthly challenges here so at least I can think through how I can participate..now I am carrying my caramel colored bag (last month’s challenge; oh well)


Hi @essiedub re: the 30 day delayed gratification list, yes, it’s an effective cooling off period. it allows me to become obsessed with an item and to acknowledge it. The majority of items I research and admire do not end up getting purchased. I can love it and not need to own it.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Hi @essiedub re: the 30 day delayed gratification list, yes, it’s an effective cooling off period. it allows me to become obsessed with an item and to acknowledge it. The majority of items I research and admire do not end up getting purchased. I can love it and not need to own it.


For most of the bags I am interested in, if I waited 30 days they would no longer be available. I have to buy something when I see it or forever regret that I missed getting it. That makes it doubly hard as there is a chance I'll end up with something that I should have left behind.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> For most of the bags I am interested in, if I waited 30 days they would no longer be available. I have to buy something when I see it or forever regret that I missed getting it. That makes it doubly hard as there is a chance I'll end up with something that I should have left behind.


That makes sense! I would also add this rule doesn’t work for me when I travel and see something delightful.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> That makes sense! I would also add this rule doesn’t work for me when I travel and see something delightful.


Most of my bags are bought while traveling. We don't have good shopping near home.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## americandreaming

More bags said:


> *October Shopping Your Closet Challenges*
> 
> *It’s October and Halloween* - wear your black bags and orange bags at least twice this month. Courtesy of @Jereni
> *October is National Caramel Month* - wear your caramel colored bags twice this month and/or eat some caramel to celebrate. Courtesy of @baghabitz34
> *Most complimented bag* - share and wear the bag in your collection which brings out the most compliments.
> *Non purse challenge:* saying no - review your commitments, ask yourself what is essential, know what brings you energy, pause when you’re asked to take on something extra and say “I’ll think about it.”



managed 1 - wore black bags twice;
non purse 
in transitioning from warm to cold weather clothes, I reviewed and removed/replaced items 
made good progress in curating capsule wardrobe
bought staple pointed toe black leather boots with short block heel
still looking for staple pointed toe black and nude leather flats in my size!
bought a few coats; one is forever and the other is a 'good enough for now' thrift


----------



## jblended

Pro tip: When life gives you nasty people, stick them on your phone's 'ignore' list!
How did it take me 10 days of feeling fragile to realise I could just block calls from these people?! I am so slow. 

Moved into a seasonal bag for my next doc appointment, and all my worries were wiped away as my darling furbaby competed with the bag for my attention!!! 
Don't mind his wonky ear. He had to have surgery on it when I rescued him and it's been folded over ever since. He can hear perfectly normally. 

Edit: Forgot the actual bag bit. Lol. It's a Longchamps Mademoiselle camera bag with army green suede on the front and a mustard trim. I can't recall if I've shared it before.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Pro tip: When life gives you nasty people, stick them on your phone's 'ignore' list!
> How did it take me 10 days of feeling fragile to realise I could just block calls from these people?! I am so slow.
> 
> Moved into a seasonal bag for my next doc appointment, and all my worries were wiped away as my darling furbaby competed with the bag for my attention!!!
> Don't mind his wonky ear. He had to have surgery on it when I rescued him and it's been folded over ever since. He can hear perfectly normally.
> 
> Edit: Forgot the actual bag bit. Lol. It's a Longchamps Mademoiselle camera bag with army green suede on the front and a mustard trim. I can't recall if I've shared it before.
> 
> View attachment 5244253


I'm sorry you've had to deal with difficult people, especially while you are dealing with health issues. I love your cat. One of my rescued cats had an ear like that. It had been chewed on by a dog before we got her.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I'm sorry you've had to deal with difficult people, especially while you are dealing with health issues. I love your cat. One of my rescued cats had an ear like that. It had been chewed on by a dog before we got her.


Thank you for always being so kind! 
It was my own fault, really. I've been in total isolation since June, I think. Even before that I was only allowed short daily walks, so I only saw the outside world very briefly. I missed having human contact so I've been trying to reconnect with old friends. It backfired on me a fair bit. 

I'm very fortunate I'm back with my mum. I was just thinking how lost I'd be if she weren't by my side at this time. It sucks to rely on a parent as an adult, but needs must. Hopefully I'll be able to repay her somehow.

My cat's ear was bitten by a dog, too! I guess it's more common than I realized.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Pro tip: When life gives you nasty people, stick them on your phone's 'ignore' list!
> How did it take me 10 days of feeling fragile to realise I could just block calls from these people?! I am so slow.
> 
> Moved into a seasonal bag for my next doc appointment, and all my worries were wiped away as my darling furbaby competed with the bag for my attention!!!
> Don't mind his wonky ear. He had to have surgery on it when I rescued him and it's been folded over ever since. He can hear perfectly normally.
> 
> Edit: Forgot the actual bag bit. Lol. It's a Longchamps Mademoiselle camera bag with army green suede on the front and a mustard trim. I can't recall if I've shared it before.
> 
> View attachment 5244253



Handsome boy!     

You've had a lot to deal with, so please give yourself a break on not thinking to block them for a while. Camera bags are great!


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> Camera bags are great!


My favourite style!
This is my only LC and it's holding up very well. I really love using it and pull it out every Autumn. The leather is buttery soft, the suede is quite thick and it still looks as good as new. 
I am not really a fan of the brand in general, though. I am never too impressed by the feel of their bags, but I can't explain why. It's doubtful I would ever own another from them, so it's good I have this little one that I really enjoy.



JenJBS said:


> block them for a while.


These people are *permanently* blocked now!  Life is too short for this nonsense. I'm doing my best to hold myself together and I don't need people going out of their way to make me feel worthless. I already knew they weren't the best for me, so it was a misstep on my part.

Luckily, I have you guys on here, who always support me at my weakest. I can't ask for better than that!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Thank you for always being so kind!
> It was my own fault, really. I've been in total isolation since June, I think. Even before that I was only allowed short daily walks, so I only saw the outside world very briefly. I missed having human contact so I've been trying to reconnect with old friends. It backfired on me a fair bit.
> 
> I'm very fortunate I'm back with my mum. I was just thinking how lost I'd be if she weren't by my side at this time. It sucks to rely on a parent as an adult, but needs must. Hopefully I'll be able to repay her somehow.
> 
> My cat's ear was bitten by a dog, too! I guess it's more common than I realized.


That's great that you have somebody with you (your Mom) during difficult times!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> My favourite style!
> This is my only LC and it's holding up very well. I really love using it and pull it out every Autumn. The leather is buttery soft, the suede is quite thick and it still looks as good as new.
> I am not really a fan of the brand in general, though. I am never too impressed by the feel of their bags, but I can't explain why. It's doubtful I would ever own another from them, so it's good I have this little one that I really enjoy.
> 
> 
> These people are *permanently* blocked now!  Life is too short for this nonsense. I'm doing my best to hold myself together and I don't need people going out of their way to make me feel worthless. I already knew they weren't the best for me, so it was a misstep on my part.
> 
> Luckily, I have you guys on here, who always support me at my weakest. I can't ask for better than that!


I have a Longchamp bag and a Longchamp wallet. I like them but the leather isn't scrumptious.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> Thank you for always being so kind!
> It was my own fault, really. I've been in total isolation since June, I think. Even before that I was only allowed short daily walks, so I only saw the outside world very briefly. I missed having human contact so I've been trying to reconnect with old friends. It backfired on me a fair bit.
> 
> I'm very fortunate I'm back with my mum. I was just thinking how lost I'd be if she weren't by my side at this time. It sucks to rely on a parent as an adult, but needs must. Hopefully I'll be able to repay her somehow.
> 
> My cat's ear was bitten by a dog, too! I guess it's more common than I realized.


You are a truly lucky lady to have a mom you can connect with!!!! I wish I could connect with my mom too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> My favourite style!
> This is my only LC and it's holding up very well. I really love using it and pull it out every Autumn. The leather is buttery soft, the suede is quite thick and it still looks as good as new.
> I am not really a fan of the brand in general, though. I am never too impressed by the feel of their bags, but I can't explain why. It's doubtful I would ever own another from them, so it's good I have this little one that I really enjoy.
> 
> 
> These people are *permanently* blocked now!  Life is too short for this nonsense. I'm doing my best to hold myself together and I don't need people going out of their way to make me feel worthless. I already knew they weren't the best for me, so it was a misstep on my part.
> 
> Luckily, I have you guys on here, who always support me at my weakest. I can't ask for better than that!


I don't like opportunistic pigs! It's best to spot them and stay away!

Random: did you know that pigs are opportunistic people eaters? They are carnivores and cannibals, and they will literally eat the hands that feed them if given the opportunity!

So stay away from those mean pigs, I mean friends!!!


----------



## dcooney4

This week I believe  Cartier , Celine and Coach. We missed Bal last week so if you have any please show those too. We need some bag pretty pictures in here.


----------



## dcooney4

I don't have any of these with the exception of one Coach, but as I never wear it it is listed.


----------



## mariliz11

No C-bags for me this week! But here’s a classic city Bal from last weeks showcase.


Also yay for another of my listings being sold today! Looks like Oct-Nov are more busy!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> This week I believe  Cartier , Celine and Coach. We missed Bal last week so if you have any please show those too. We need some bag pretty pictures in here.


If I show Balenciaga and Coach in the same week, the pictures will go on for pages!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> If I show Balenciaga and Coach in the same week, the pictures will go on for pages!


That works for me! Lol Maybe if you are in the mood show your favorites.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> If I show Balenciaga and Coach in the same week, the pictures will go on for pages!


Maybe some group photos?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> If I show Balenciaga and Coach in the same week, the pictures will go on for pages!



Yes!


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> managed 1 - wore black bags twice;
> non purse
> in transitioning from warm to cold weather clothes, I reviewed and removed/replaced items
> made good progress in curating capsule wardrobe
> bought staple pointed toe black leather boots with short block heel
> still looking for staple pointed toe black and nude leather flats in my size!
> bought a few coats; one is forever and the other is a 'good enough for now' thrift


very disappointed that I've only had the boots for about two weeks and only actually worn them about four times and they have already severely visibly deteriorated
I spoke to customer service and they said I could return it as a faulty item
very shocked as I paid a very pretty penny for them


----------



## Beauty2c

Here is a vintage Coach. It was a company anniversary gift for my husband’s milestone year of service. Yes, I claimed the gift for me.  He is now retired. I wore it no more than 5 times because it is so small and holds literally nothing. It is still in Pristine condition. I do not want to re-home and get may be $20. It will be saved for my granddaughter when she becomes a pre-teen in a few years.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

americandreaming said:


> still looking for staple pointed toe black and nude leather flats in my size!



I have had a terrible time finding pointed-toe flats.  The only ones I've found were suede.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> This week I believe  Cartier , Celine and Coach. We missed Bal last week so if you have any please show those too. We need some bag pretty pictures in here.



Sorry, I don´t have any bags by this week´s brands.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

mariliz11 said:


> No C-bags for me this week! But here’s a classic city Bal from last weeks showcase.
> View attachment 5244451
> 
> Also yay for another of my listings being sold today! Looks like Oct-Nov are more busy!



Great bag! And congratulations on the sale!


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> This week I believe  Cartier , Celine and Coach. We missed Bal last week so if you have any please show those too. We need some bag pretty pictures in here.


No Chanel this time but I guess that’s because they moved Cartier to premier from jewelry section.   So does that mean we should show our Cartier jewelry and watches?


----------



## More bags

americandreaming said:


> managed 1 - wore black bags twice;
> non purse
> in transitioning from warm to cold weather clothes, I reviewed and removed/replaced items
> made good progress in curating capsule wardrobe
> bought staple pointed toe black leather boots with short block heel
> still looking for staple pointed toe black and nude leather flats in my size!
> bought a few coats; one is forever and the other is a 'good enough for now' thrift


Congratulations on your October challenges @americandreaming! Please tell me more about curating a capsule wardrobe, how are you approaching it?


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Pro tip: When life gives you nasty people, stick them on your phone's 'ignore' list!
> How did it take me 10 days of feeling fragile to realise I could just block calls from these people?! I am so slow.
> 
> Moved into a seasonal bag for my next doc appointment, and all my worries were wiped away as my darling furbaby competed with the bag for my attention!!!
> Don't mind his wonky ear. He had to have surgery on it when I rescued him and it's been folded over ever since. He can hear perfectly normally.
> 
> Edit: Forgot the actual bag bit. Lol. It's a Longchamps Mademoiselle camera bag with army green suede on the front and a mustard trim. I can't recall if I've shared it before.
> 
> View attachment 5244253


Great pic of your cat and camera bag! Hugs re: your nasty people list. I’m sorry people disappoint us.


----------



## More bags

mariliz11 said:


> No C-bags for me this week! But here’s a classic city Bal from last weeks showcase.
> View attachment 5244451
> 
> Also yay for another of my listings being sold today! Looks like Oct-Nov are more busy!


Gorgeous bag and congratulations on your sale!


----------



## Sparkletastic

jblended said:


> Pro tip: When life gives you nasty people, stick them on your phone's 'ignore' list!
> How did it take me 10 days of feeling fragile to realise I could just block calls from these people?! I am so slow.
> 
> Moved into a seasonal bag for my next doc appointment, and all my worries were wiped away as my darling furbaby competed with the bag for my attention!!!
> Don't mind his wonky ear. He had to have surgery on it when I rescued him and it's been folded over ever since. He can hear perfectly normally.
> 
> Edit: Forgot the actual bag bit. Lol. It's a Longchamps Mademoiselle camera bag with army green suede on the front and a mustard trim. I can't recall if I've shared it before.
> 
> View attachment 5244253


You’re a super hero with a sweet heart and we love you. I’m sending a hearty portion of stink eye to those who were mean to you. 


dcooney4 said:


> This week I believe  Cartier , Celine and Coach. We missed Bal last week so if you have any please show those too. We need some bag pretty pictures in here.


Thanks for keeping us on track! 


whateve said:


> If I show Balenciaga and Coach in the same week, the pictures will go on for pages!


Try group shots. We’d love to see!


----------



## whateve

Here is one picture. All of these are Coach. Left to right, 1997 Soho belted pouch, 2004 Janice's Legacy, 2005 Rambler's Legacy, 1991 Retro Stroll tote, 2015 Coach X Peanuts mini duffle.


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> No Chanel this time but I guess that’s because they moved Cartier to premier from jewelry section.   So does that mean we should show our Cartier jewelry and watches?


Sure why not! We all enjoy pretty things.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> View attachment 5245256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one picture. All of these are Coach. Left to right, 1997 Soho belted pouch, 2004 Janice's Legacy, 2005 Rambler's Legacy, 1991 Retro Stroll tote, 2015 Coach X Peanuts mini duffle.


These are gorgeous. If they made this lineup now I would head right to the shop.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> That works for me! Lol Maybe if you are in the mood show your favorites.


That’s what I’m going to do. I have dozens of Coach bags & don’t feel like pulling them all out.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> These are gorgeous. If they made this lineup now I would head right to the shop.


Thank you! It took a lot of dedicated shopping hours to find them!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> View attachment 5245256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one picture. All of these are Coach. Left to right, 1997 Soho belted pouch, 2004 Janice's Legacy, 2005 Rambler's Legacy, 1991 Retro Stroll tote, 2015 Coach X Peanuts mini duffle.


What an amazing sea of beauties!


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> *september stats*
> bags in 2
> bags out 0
> slgs in 0
> slgs out 0
> 
> *ytd stats*
> bags in 32
> bags out 3
> slgs in 3
> slgs out 4
> 
> *thoughts*
> The two this month and three on order that I will list this or next month when they arrive are forever/frequently carried styles so I am fine with them.
> 
> *plan*
> Still yet to list the Basics as just still haven't gotten round to taking photographs for listing plus no longer any sun to bring out the beauty of the bags.  Not sure when they (or the Court) will ever go but I know I want them gone.  I've listed the old distressed NYC dinky but I think I'll just keep its NYC turn lock as a spare as one of my forever NYC bag's turn locks is a little loose.



*october stats*
bags in 2
bag out 0
slgs in 0
slgs out 1

*ytd stats*
bags in 34
bags out 3
slgs in 3
slgs in 5

still waiting on the big influx of hg style bags 
continuing to review as each bag experience sparks new changes


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Here is my entry for the November challenge to carry a bag that has a backstory that represents a person, place, or opportunity for which I feel thankful. This is my Massaccesi Midi Selene in Bronze Africa with light gold hardware. It’s been customized with a crossbody strap, the removal of the shoulder carry straps, a zipper across the top, and a fuchsia lining. I’ve told my story about it before, but it means a lot to me.

The TPF thread on Massaccesi bags became sort of a lifeline for me when I was nine hours away from home enduring some brutal medical treatments. In between hospital appointments, my physical and cognitive condition couldn’t handle anything more strenuous than just reading through the hundreds of posts in the Massaccesi thread, getting to know the different styles, leathers, colors, and even a little bit about the regular posters. I knew that actually owning a Massaccesi was out of my price range, as those were the early days before the secondhand market was founded.

Then Marco announced his first flash sale, selling the samples he’d created for his photo shoots. I was so excited that I would be able to afford my own Massaccesi at the sale price. I emailed Marco as soon as I saw the Bronze Africa Midi Selene for sale. But unfortunately, I was too late. The bag had already sold to someone else who had seen the announcement sooner. I’m not proud of it, but I wept. I wept bitterly. I thought that sale was going to be my only chance.

My husband witnessed my tears. He understood that handbags were not about utility, they were wrapped up with issues of gender performance, social class, personal expression, and maybe even wellness for me. He very gently said that I should order my own copy of the bag I’d missed from the flash sale, and he would pay for half of it.

When the bag arrived and I was proudly taking photos of it to post on the Massaccesi thread, DH jokingly posed with it on his own shoulder, saying he owned a 50% share in the bag. Every time I use it, I am reminded of how grateful I feel to be married to a person who takes my interests as his own, and tries to ease my hurting.


----------



## whateve

Claudia Herzog said:


> Here is my entry for the November challenge to carry a bag that has a backstory that represents a person, place, or opportunity for which I feel thankful. This is my Massaccesi Midi Selene in Bronze Africa with light gold hardware. It’s been customized with a crossbody strap, the removal of the shoulder carry straps, and a fuchsia lining. I’ve told my story about it before, but it means a lot to me.
> 
> The TPF thread on Massaccesi bags became sort of a lifeline for me when I was nine hours away from home enduring some brutal medical treatments. In between hospital appointments, my physical and cognitive condition couldn’t handle anything more strenuous than just reading through the hundreds of posts in the Massaccesi thread, getting to know the different styles, leathers, colors, and even a little bit about the regular posters. I knew that actually owning a Massaccesi was out of my price range, as those were the early days before the secondhand market was founded.
> 
> Then Marco announced his first flash sale, selling the samples he’d created for his photo shoots. I was so excited that I would be able to afford my own Massaccesi at the sale price. I emailed Marco as soon as I saw the Bronze Africa Midi Selene for sale. But unfortunately, I was too late. The bag had already sold to someone else who had seen the announcement sooner. I’m not proud of it, but I wept. I wept bitterly. I thought that sale was going to be my only chance.
> 
> My husband witnessed my tears. He understood that handbags were not about utility, they were wrapped up with issues of gender performance, social class, personal expression, and maybe even wellness for me. He very gently said that I should order my own copy of the bag I’d missed from the flash sale, and he would pay for half of it.
> 
> When the bag arrived and I was proudly taking photos of it to post on the Massaccesi thread, DH jokingly posed with it on his own shoulder, saying he owned a 50% share in the bag. Every time I use it, I am reminded of how grateful I feel to be married to a person who takes my interests as his own, and tries to ease my hurting.
> 
> View attachment 5245614


What a great story! You have a wonderful DH!


----------



## JenJBS

Bal Bags




Coach bags


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Bal Bags
> View attachment 5245996
> View attachment 5245997
> 
> 
> Coach bags
> View attachment 5245998
> View attachment 5245999


All are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> All are so gorgeous!!!



Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

Claudia Herzog said:


> Here is my entry for the November challenge to carry a bag that has a backstory that represents a person, place, or opportunity for which I feel thankful. This is my Massaccesi Midi Selene in Bronze Africa with light gold hardware. It’s been customized with a crossbody strap, the removal of the shoulder carry straps, a zipper across the top, and a fuchsia lining. I’ve told my story about it before, but it means a lot to me.
> 
> The TPF thread on Massaccesi bags became sort of a lifeline for me when I was nine hours away from home enduring some brutal medical treatments. In between hospital appointments, my physical and cognitive condition couldn’t handle anything more strenuous than just reading through the hundreds of posts in the Massaccesi thread, getting to know the different styles, leathers, colors, and even a little bit about the regular posters. I knew that actually owning a Massaccesi was out of my price range, as those were the early days before the secondhand market was founded.
> 
> Then Marco announced his first flash sale, selling the samples he’d created for his photo shoots. I was so excited that I would be able to afford my own Massaccesi at the sale price. I emailed Marco as soon as I saw the Bronze Africa Midi Selene for sale. But unfortunately, I was too late. The bag had already sold to someone else who had seen the announcement sooner. I’m not proud of it, but I wept. I wept bitterly. I thought that sale was going to be my only chance.
> 
> My husband witnessed my tears. He understood that handbags were not about utility, they were wrapped up with issues of gender performance, social class, personal expression, and maybe even wellness for me. He very gently said that I should order my own copy of the bag I’d missed from the flash sale, and he would pay for half of it.
> 
> When the bag arrived and I was proudly taking photos of it to post on the Massaccesi thread, DH jokingly posed with it on his own shoulder, saying he owned a 50% share in the bag. Every time I use it, I am reminded of how grateful I feel to be married to a person who takes my interests as his own, and tries to ease my hurting.
> 
> View attachment 5245614


I love the story behind your bag!  DH was so sweet and understanding!


----------



## msd_bags

My Coach bags.  The first (Cassie) is one of the last bags I bought.  That was last year.  The second one (Mercer) was gifted to me.  The third (forgot the name) I bought in 2018, I think, but has been rarely used.


----------



## baghabitz34

msd_bags said:


> My Coach bags.  The first (Cassie) is one of the last bags I bought.  That was last year.  The second one (Mercer) was gifted to me.  The third (forgot the name) I bought in 2018, I think, but has been rarely used.
> 
> View attachment 5246031
> View attachment 5246032
> View attachment 5246033


The third one is the Parker I think. Beautiful Coach bags.


----------



## msd_bags

baghabitz34 said:


> The third one is the Parker I think. Beautiful Coach bags.


Oh yes, Parker!  Thanks for appreciating.   I didn't think I'd go back to Coach after I let go of my earlier pieces.  But the brand has been doing a good job in the past few years.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Bal Bags
> View attachment 5245996
> View attachment 5245997
> 
> 
> Coach bags
> View attachment 5245998
> View attachment 5245999


beautiful bags! I adore that bucket bag.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> My Coach bags.  The first (Cassie) is one of the last bags I bought.  That was last year.  The second one (Mercer) was gifted to me.  The third (forgot the name) I bought in 2018, I think, but has been rarely used.
> 
> View attachment 5246031
> View attachment 5246032
> View attachment 5246033


All pretty, but that last one is so chic and makes me think of the night sky.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Claudia Herzog said:


> Here is my entry for the November challenge to carry a bag that has a backstory that represents a person, place, or opportunity for which I feel thankful. This is my Massaccesi Midi Selene in Bronze Africa with light gold hardware. It’s been customized with a crossbody strap, the removal of the shoulder carry straps, a zipper across the top, and a fuchsia lining. I’ve told my story about it before, but it means a lot to me.
> 
> The TPF thread on Massaccesi bags became sort of a lifeline for me when I was nine hours away from home enduring some brutal medical treatments. In between hospital appointments, my physical and cognitive condition couldn’t handle anything more strenuous than just reading through the hundreds of posts in the Massaccesi thread, getting to know the different styles, leathers, colors, and even a little bit about the regular posters. I knew that actually owning a Massaccesi was out of my price range, as those were the early days before the secondhand market was founded.
> 
> Then Marco announced his first flash sale, selling the samples he’d created for his photo shoots. I was so excited that I would be able to afford my own Massaccesi at the sale price. I emailed Marco as soon as I saw the Bronze Africa Midi Selene for sale. But unfortunately, I was too late. The bag had already sold to someone else who had seen the announcement sooner. I’m not proud of it, but I wept. I wept bitterly. I thought that sale was going to be my only chance.
> 
> My husband witnessed my tears. He understood that handbags were not about utility, they were wrapped up with issues of gender performance, social class, personal expression, and maybe even wellness for me. He very gently said that I should order my own copy of the bag I’d missed from the flash sale, and he would pay for half of it.
> 
> When the bag arrived and I was proudly taking photos of it to post on the Massaccesi thread, DH jokingly posed with it on his own shoulder, saying he owned a 50% share in the bag. Every time I use it, I am reminded of how grateful I feel to be married to a person who takes my interests as his own, and tries to ease my hurting.
> 
> View attachment 5245614


What a wonderful story, thank you for sharing it with us! I love this color too!


JenJBS said:


> Bal Bags
> View attachment 5245996
> View attachment 5245997
> 
> 
> Coach bags
> View attachment 5245998
> View attachment 5245999


oooo - I love this black bucket, and the colors of both Coach bag is so rich and saturated!


msd_bags said:


> My Coach bags.  The first (Cassie) is one of the last bags I bought.  That was last year.  The second one (Mercer) was gifted to me.  The third (forgot the name) I bought in 2018, I think, but has been rarely used.
> 
> View attachment 5246031
> View attachment 5246032
> View attachment 5246033


I love your pink Cassie… so tempting!


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> beautiful bags! I adore that bucket bag.



Thank you!!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> oooo - I love this black bucket, and the colors of both Coach bag is so rich and saturated!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> The third one is the Parker I think. Beautiful Coach bags.


It is!


----------



## dcooney4

Claudia Herzog said:


> Here is my entry for the November challenge to carry a bag that has a backstory that represents a person, place, or opportunity for which I feel thankful. This is my Massaccesi Midi Selene in Bronze Africa with light gold hardware. It’s been customized with a crossbody strap, the removal of the shoulder carry straps, a zipper across the top, and a fuchsia lining. I’ve told my story about it before, but it means a lot to me.
> 
> The TPF thread on Massaccesi bags became sort of a lifeline for me when I was nine hours away from home enduring some brutal medical treatments. In between hospital appointments, my physical and cognitive condition couldn’t handle anything more strenuous than just reading through the hundreds of posts in the Massaccesi thread, getting to know the different styles, leathers, colors, and even a little bit about the regular posters. I knew that actually owning a Massaccesi was out of my price range, as those were the early days before the secondhand market was founded.
> 
> Then Marco announced his first flash sale, selling the samples he’d created for his photo shoots. I was so excited that I would be able to afford my own Massaccesi at the sale price. I emailed Marco as soon as I saw the Bronze Africa Midi Selene for sale. But unfortunately, I was too late. The bag had already sold to someone else who had seen the announcement sooner. I’m not proud of it, but I wept. I wept bitterly. I thought that sale was going to be my only chance.
> 
> My husband witnessed my tears. He understood that handbags were not about utility, they were wrapped up with issues of gender performance, social class, personal expression, and maybe even wellness for me. He very gently said that I should order my own copy of the bag I’d missed from the flash sale, and he would pay for half of it.
> 
> When the bag arrived and I was proudly taking photos of it to post on the Massaccesi thread, DH jokingly posed with it on his own shoulder, saying he owned a 50% share in the bag. Every time I use it, I am reminded of how grateful I feel to be married to a person who takes my interests as his own, and tries to ease my hurting.
> 
> View attachment 5245614


What a Sweet husband and lovely bag.


----------



## americandreaming

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your October challenges @americandreaming! Please tell me more about curating a capsule wardrobe, how are you approaching it?



Thank you! 

I've been wearing skirts much more and going for the same smart casual look, which is my 'uniform' now. Unfortunately my boots were defective and I'm in the process of putting in a return but they were so nice and ticked my boxes: pointed, slim, block heeled and black leather. Once refunded I'll be looking for a new pair.

I'm also looking for a nice pair of black leather pointed toe flats in my size as my size for flats/slip-ons is outside of the standard range, which either forces me into the high end (eg Loub Ballallas) but I don't have a high end budget or into the very cheap non-leather shoes that fall apart/peel very quickly.  So I either treat myself or the search for that magical mid-market flat continues... 

Clothes wise I'm pretty good right now, just keeping an open mind to any classic pieces in neutral colours.  Now that I'm putting together different types of outfits (eg skirts etc) I'm realising just how difficult it is to match my colours and styles if I don't have a neutral colour and basic style of everything.  Keeping things pretty mid-market, want good quality but also not going to empty the account.  Haha.

Bags I keep hoarding and I'm getting a good sense of what does and doesn't work for me and I have a little pile of beautiful bags that I don't click with to let go of.  Just need buyers!


----------



## whateve

My Balenciaga bags
	

		
			
		

		
	




My first one was the club bag in poupre, top left. It was a lucky find for $40 at a thrift store in 2016. That started a new obsession. The rest were bought on ebay for quite a bit more money. The two Day bags are outremer and aquamarine. The velo is bleu lavande and the mini pompon is bleu mineral.

Off topic: We just switched out the lights in this room to LEDs. The colors look so much more accurate in this light.


----------



## More bags

Claudia Herzog said:


> Here is my entry for the November challenge to carry a bag that has a backstory that represents a person, place, or opportunity for which I feel thankful. This is my Massaccesi Midi Selene in Bronze Africa with light gold hardware. It’s been customized with a crossbody strap, the removal of the shoulder carry straps, a zipper across the top, and a fuchsia lining. I’ve told my story about it before, but it means a lot to me.
> 
> The TPF thread on Massaccesi bags became sort of a lifeline for me when I was nine hours away from home enduring some brutal medical treatments. In between hospital appointments, my physical and cognitive condition couldn’t handle anything more strenuous than just reading through the hundreds of posts in the Massaccesi thread, getting to know the different styles, leathers, colors, and even a little bit about the regular posters. I knew that actually owning a Massaccesi was out of my price range, as those were the early days before the secondhand market was founded.
> 
> Then Marco announced his first flash sale, selling the samples he’d created for his photo shoots. I was so excited that I would be able to afford my own Massaccesi at the sale price. I emailed Marco as soon as I saw the Bronze Africa Midi Selene for sale. But unfortunately, I was too late. The bag had already sold to someone else who had seen the announcement sooner. I’m not proud of it, but I wept. I wept bitterly. I thought that sale was going to be my only chance.
> 
> My husband witnessed my tears. He understood that handbags were not about utility, they were wrapped up with issues of gender performance, social class, personal expression, and maybe even wellness for me. He very gently said that I should order my own copy of the bag I’d missed from the flash sale, and he would pay for half of it.
> 
> When the bag arrived and I was proudly taking photos of it to post on the Massaccesi thread, DH jokingly posed with it on his own shoulder, saying he owned a 50% share in the bag. Every time I use it, I am reminded of how grateful I feel to be married to a person who takes my interests as his own, and tries to ease my hurting.
> 
> View attachment 5245614


What a beautiful story and great bag!


JenJBS said:


> Bal Bags
> View attachment 5245996
> View attachment 5245997
> 
> 
> Coach bags
> View attachment 5245998
> View attachment 5245999


So pretty @JenJBS, great diversity of styles and colours!


msd_bags said:


> My Coach bags.  The first (Cassie) is one of the last bags I bought.  That was last year.  The second one (Mercer) was gifted to me.  The third (forgot the name) I bought in 2018, I think, but has been rarely used.
> 
> View attachment 5246031
> View attachment 5246032
> View attachment 5246033


Fabulous bags msd, I really like the shape and colour of your Cassie!


----------



## More bags

americandreaming said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I've been wearing skirts much more and going for the same smart casual look, which is my 'uniform' now. Unfortunately my boots were defective and I'm in the process of putting in a return but they were so nice and ticked my boxes: pointed, slim, block heeled and black leather. Once refunded I'll be looking for a new pair.
> 
> I'm also looking for a nice pair of black leather pointed toe flats in my size as my size for flats/slip-ons is outside of the standard range, which either forces me into the high end (eg Loub Ballallas) but I don't have a high end budget or into the very cheap non-leather shoes that fall apart/peel very quickly.  So I either treat myself or the search for that magical mid-market flat continues...
> 
> Clothes wise I'm pretty good right now, just keeping an open mind to any classic pieces in neutral colours.  Now that I'm putting together different types of outfits (eg skirts etc) I'm realising just how difficult it is to match my colours and styles if I don't have a neutral colour and basic style of everything.  Keeping things pretty mid-market, want good quality but also not going to empty the account.  Haha.
> 
> Bags I keep hoarding and I'm getting a good sense of what does and doesn't work for me and I have a little pile of beautiful bags that I don't click with to let go of.  Just need buyers!


Thank you for sharing. It’s wonderful to find a uniform that works for our personality and lifestyle.


whateve said:


> My Balenciaga bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247006
> 
> 
> My first one was the club bag in poupre, top left. It was a lucky find for $40 at a thrift store in 2016. That started a new obsession. The rest were bought on ebay for quite a bit more money. The two Day bags are outremer and aquamarine. The velo is bleu lavande and the mini pompon is bleu mineral.
> 
> Off topic: We just switched out the lights in this room to LEDs. The colors look so much more accurate in this light.


 @whateve your Bals are stunning. I love all the saturated jewel tone colours, just spectacular! Thanks for grouping them and sharing this pic!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> My Balenciaga bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247006
> 
> 
> My first one was the club bag in poupre, top left. It was a lucky find for $40 at a thrift store in 2016. That started a new obsession. The rest were bought on ebay for quite a bit more money. The two Day bags are outremer and aquamarine. The velo is bleu lavande and the mini pompon is bleu mineral.
> 
> Off topic: We just switched out the lights in this room to LEDs. The colors look so much more accurate in this light.


Your collection is exceptional! Gorgeous colors! Love the aquamarine. 



More bags said:


> @JenJBS, great diversity of styles and colours!


Thank you!


----------



## mariliz11

whateve said:


> My Balenciaga bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247006
> 
> 
> My first one was the club bag in poupre, top left. It was a lucky find for $40 at a thrift store in 2016. That started a new obsession. The rest were bought on ebay for quite a bit more money. The two Day bags are outremer and aquamarine. The velo is bleu lavande and the mini pompon is bleu mineral.
> 
> Off topic: We just switched out the lights in this room to LEDs. The colors look so much more accurate in this light.


Lovely colorful lineup you have there!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Thank you for sharing. It’s wonderful to find a uniform that works for our personality and lifestyle.
> 
> @whateve your Bals are stunning. I love all the saturated jewel tone colours, just spectacular! Thanks for grouping them and sharing this pic!


Thank you. Bals have great colors. Unfortunately a lot of the colors faded terribly.


JenJBS said:


> Your collection is exceptional! Gorgeous colors! Love the aquamarine.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Thank you. I feel very fortunate to have aquamarine. At the time, I was trying to decide between it and turquoise, which is also beautiful, but when it came, I was so happy I had picked it.


mariliz11 said:


> Lovely colorful lineup you have there!


Thank you! I love color!


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> My Balenciaga bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247006
> 
> 
> My first one was the club bag in poupre, top left. It was a lucky find for $40 at a thrift store in 2016. That started a new obsession. The rest were bought on ebay for quite a bit more money. The two Day bags are outremer and aquamarine. The velo is bleu lavande and the mini pompon is bleu mineral.
> 
> Off topic: We just switched out the lights in this room to LEDs. The colors look so much more accurate in this light.


Beautiful pieces!!  And I would also like to find one at $40!  What a great find for you!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful pieces!!  And I would also like to find one at $40!  What a great find for you!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> My Balenciaga bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247006
> 
> 
> My first one was the club bag in poupre, top left. It was a lucky find for $40 at a thrift store in 2016. That started a new obsession. The rest were bought on ebay for quite a bit more money. The two Day bags are outremer and aquamarine. The velo is bleu lavande and the mini pompon is bleu mineral.
> 
> Off topic: We just switched out the lights in this room to LEDs. The colors look so much more accurate in this light.


These are such amazing colors. Love them!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

americandreaming said:


> I'm also looking for a nice pair of black leather pointed toe flats in my size as my size for flats/slip-ons is outside of the standard range, which either forces me into the high end (eg Loub Ballallas) but I don't have a high end budget or into the very cheap non-leather shoes that fall apart/peel very quickly. So I either treat myself or the search for that magical mid-market flat continues...


Finding the perfect flats is a huge challenge... they simply have to fit perfectly! I´m always looking but still haven´t found the perfect brand. 
Most middle market versions simply don´t fit me- too narrow, too wide, too hard, seams or elastics in the wrong places...  my feet are divas. 

The closest I came was a very unexpected find at Deichmann- a budget shoe retailer that sells a lot of cheap non-leather and few leather shoes. The simple 25€ round toe ballerina flats I bought in spring do fit perfectly! They have leather uppers, a soft textlie lining and synthetic soles. I´ve been wearing them every day for months. Now they are starting to look tired. Unfortunately they are sold out or I´d have bought another pair.


----------



## whateve

Here are some more Coach bags.
	

		
			
		

		
	



The top two left are Poppy from 2010-2011, next is Madison Hailey from 2010
Second row: Emery 21 from 2020, Dakota bag from 2014 (it doesn't look like much in the photo but it is one of my favorite bags), Cashin 22 from 2020


These are all vintage Coach from the 90s.


Top left Sabrina 2008, Chelsea 2016
Second row: Legacy anniversary Willis 2012, star quilted Jes 2020, metallic camera bag 2019


All vintage: top left Rambler's Legacy 1999, rare suede watermelon tote 1970s,
Second row: Collegiate bag 1980s, rare buckle flap bag 1970s, rare double pocket bag 1970s, Ranch bag early 90s



These are all green although it might not look like it.
Left to right, Sonoma small flap 1996, Watson bag 1995, turnlock pouch 2021 (I just got this one)

I have even more Coach but I don't know if I'll photograph any more this week.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Here are some more Coach bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247947
> 
> The top two left are Poppy from 2010-2011, next is Madison Hailey from 2010
> Second row: Emery 21 from 2020, Dakota bag from 2014 (it doesn't look like much in the photo but it is one of my favorite bags), Cashin 22 from 2020
> View attachment 5247952
> 
> These are all vintage Coach from the 90s.
> View attachment 5247953
> 
> Top left Sabrina 2008, Chelsea 2016
> Second row: Legacy anniversary Willis 2012, star quilted Jes 2020, metallic camera bag 2019
> View attachment 5247955
> 
> All vintage: top left Rambler's Legacy 1999, rare suede watermelon tote 1970s,
> Second row: Collegiate bag 1980s, rare buckle flap bag 1970s, rare double pocket bag 1970s, Ranch bag early 90s
> 
> View attachment 5247963
> 
> These are all green although it might not look like it.
> Left to right, Sonoma small flap 1996, Watson bag 1995, turnlock pouch 2021 (I just got this one)
> 
> I have even more Coach but I don't know if I'll photograph any more this week.



Your collection is spectacular! Truly extraordinary!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Your collection is spectacular! Truly extraordinary!


Thank you! It's a wonderful compliment coming from you, with your exceptional collection.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Here are some more Coach bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247947
> 
> The top two left are Poppy from 2010-2011, next is Madison Hailey from 2010
> Second row: Emery 21 from 2020, Dakota bag from 2014 (it doesn't look like much in the photo but it is one of my favorite bags), Cashin 22 from 2020
> View attachment 5247952
> 
> These are all vintage Coach from the 90s.
> View attachment 5247953
> 
> Top left Sabrina 2008, Chelsea 2016
> Second row: Legacy anniversary Willis 2012, star quilted Jes 2020, metallic camera bag 2019
> View attachment 5247955
> 
> All vintage: top left Rambler's Legacy 1999, rare suede watermelon tote 1970s,
> Second row: Collegiate bag 1980s, rare buckle flap bag 1970s, rare double pocket bag 1970s, Ranch bag early 90s
> 
> View attachment 5247963
> 
> These are all green although it might not look like it.
> Left to right, Sonoma small flap 1996, Watson bag 1995, turnlock pouch 2021 (I just got this one)
> 
> I have even more Coach but I don't know if I'll photograph any more this week.


So much great eye candy! Wonderfully curated collection!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Here are some more Coach bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247947
> 
> The top two left are Poppy from 2010-2011, next is Madison Hailey from 2010
> Second row: Emery 21 from 2020, Dakota bag from 2014 (it doesn't look like much in the photo but it is one of my favorite bags), Cashin 22 from 2020
> View attachment 5247952
> 
> These are all vintage Coach from the 90s.
> View attachment 5247953
> 
> Top left Sabrina 2008, Chelsea 2016
> Second row: Legacy anniversary Willis 2012, star quilted Jes 2020, metallic camera bag 2019
> View attachment 5247955
> 
> All vintage: top left Rambler's Legacy 1999, rare suede watermelon tote 1970s,
> Second row: Collegiate bag 1980s, rare buckle flap bag 1970s, rare double pocket bag 1970s, Ranch bag early 90s
> 
> View attachment 5247963
> 
> These are all green although it might not look like it.
> Left to right, Sonoma small flap 1996, Watson bag 1995, turnlock pouch 2021 (I just got this one)
> 
> I have even more Coach but I don't know if I'll photograph any more this week.


Thank you Thank you Thank you for showing us so many of your stunning bags. My jaw just dropped when I saw all your pretties. Makes you just want to reach out to touch the beautiful leather.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I have a Longchamp bag and a Longchamp wallet. I like them but the leather isn't scrumptious.


Ah, that's exactly it. 



Claudia Herzog said:


> Here is my entry for the November challenge to carry a bag that has a backstory that represents a person, place, or opportunity for which I feel thankful.


Beautiful story. 

Stunning Coach and Bal bags in the showcase! Each one prettier than the last!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Here are some more Coach bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247947
> 
> The top two left are Poppy from 2010-2011, next is Madison Hailey from 2010
> Second row: Emery 21 from 2020, Dakota bag from 2014 (it doesn't look like much in the photo but it is one of my favorite bags), Cashin 22 from 2020
> View attachment 5247952
> 
> These are all vintage Coach from the 90s.
> View attachment 5247953
> 
> Top left Sabrina 2008, Chelsea 2016
> Second row: Legacy anniversary Willis 2012, star quilted Jes 2020, metallic camera bag 2019
> View attachment 5247955
> 
> All vintage: top left Rambler's Legacy 1999, rare suede watermelon tote 1970s,
> Second row: Collegiate bag 1980s, rare buckle flap bag 1970s, rare double pocket bag 1970s, Ranch bag early 90s
> 
> View attachment 5247963
> 
> These are all green although it might not look like it.
> Left to right, Sonoma small flap 1996, Watson bag 1995, turnlock pouch 2021 (I just got this one)
> 
> I have even more Coach but I don't know if I'll photograph any more this week.


Those bucket bags!!!!! You can drop them off right here…


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> For the first showcase, here are my Bottega Veneta bags.
> 
> These were my Bottega Veneta bags in 2019. I sold the two middle ones that year.
> View attachment 5238383
> 
> Now I just have these two. The purple one is one of my favorite bags. The cervo leather is amazing. It is a shame they don't use it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238384
> View attachment 5238385


These are beyond gorgeous!!! I really don't like the new BV styles… too, I-don't-know-what. These two are classics.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I read 4 books in October, I'm currently reading The Drawing of the Three by Stephen King (I'm rereading the Tower Series), and listening to Career of Evil but *Robert Galbraith*.


I thoroughly enjoyed the Robert Galbraith Cormoran Strike series. I've now read all five of them. I think I would have found them difficult to listen to, though… such long books, and so many plot twists and turns. I found the same when I read Kate Morton. I listened to The Clockmaker's Daughter, and got thoroughly lost. But I read The Lake House, and had no trouble at all.

I don't often read Stephen King, but I'm considering  his newest: Billy Summers. Have you read it?


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> So happy!!!!! Had to wear my Kelly for such a  momentous occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239233
> View attachment 5239234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239259


Thrilled for you! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> Here are some more Coach bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247947
> 
> The top two left are Poppy from 2010-2011, next is Madison Hailey from 2010
> Second row: Emery 21 from 2020, Dakota bag from 2014 (it doesn't look like much in the photo but it is one of my favorite bags), Cashin 22 from 2020
> View attachment 5247952
> 
> These are all vintage Coach from the 90s.
> View attachment 5247953
> 
> Top left Sabrina 2008, Chelsea 2016
> Second row: Legacy anniversary Willis 2012, star quilted Jes 2020, metallic camera bag 2019
> View attachment 5247955
> 
> All vintage: top left Rambler's Legacy 1999, rare suede watermelon tote 1970s,
> Second row: Collegiate bag 1980s, rare buckle flap bag 1970s, rare double pocket bag 1970s, Ranch bag early 90s
> 
> View attachment 5247963
> 
> These are all green although it might not look like it.
> Left to right, Sonoma small flap 1996, Watson bag 1995, turnlock pouch 2021 (I just got this one)
> 
> I have even more Coach but I don't know if I'll photograph any more this week.


Love the variety in color & styles, so beautiful!


----------



## baghabitz34

For Coach, I will start with the shoes: two pairs of sneakers & a pair of booties.


----------



## baghabitz34

One of my favorite bag/shoe combos: snake Tabby shoulder bag & matching Cassandra booties


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5248344
> 
> One of my favorite bag/shoe combos: snake Tabby shoulder bag & matching Cassandra booties


This is a stunning combo!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the Robert Galbraith Cormoran Strike series. I've now read all five of them. I think I would have found them difficult to listen to, though… such long books, and so many plot twists and turns. I found the same when I read Kate Morton. I listened to The Clockmaker's Daughter, and got thoroughly lost. But I read The Lake House, and had no trouble at all.
> 
> I don't often read Stephen King, but I'm considering  his newest: Billy Summers. Have you read it?


No, I haven't read Billy Summers. I may though! It is supposed to be more of a crime story and less of 'horror'. 

I have enjoyed listening to Career of Evil, and surprisingly enough - didn't get confused on who was who. 
I think the one time we listened to a Tom Clancy book in the car prepared me!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My only Coach - a Dinky!


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> Here are some more Coach bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247947
> 
> The top two left are Poppy from 2010-2011, next is Madison Hailey from 2010
> Second row: Emery 21 from 2020, Dakota bag from 2014 (it doesn't look like much in the photo but it is one of my favorite bags), Cashin 22 from 2020
> View attachment 5247952
> 
> These are all vintage Coach from the 90s.
> View attachment 5247953
> 
> Top left Sabrina 2008, Chelsea 2016
> Second row: Legacy anniversary Willis 2012, star quilted Jes 2020, metallic camera bag 2019
> View attachment 5247955
> 
> All vintage: top left Rambler's Legacy 1999, rare suede watermelon tote 1970s,
> Second row: Collegiate bag 1980s, rare buckle flap bag 1970s, rare double pocket bag 1970s, Ranch bag early 90s
> 
> View attachment 5247963
> 
> These are all green although it might not look like it.
> Left to right, Sonoma small flap 1996, Watson bag 1995, turnlock pouch 2021 (I just got this one)
> 
> I have even more Coach but I don't know if I'll photograph any more this week.


Wow....


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5248344
> 
> One of my favorite bag/shoe combos: snake Tabby shoulder bag & matching Cassandra booties


Love your sneakers but this combo is so fun.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> Here are some more Coach bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247947
> 
> The top two left are Poppy from 2010-2011, next is Madison Hailey from 2010
> Second row: Emery 21 from 2020, Dakota bag from 2014 (it doesn't look like much in the photo but it is one of my favorite bags), Cashin 22 from 2020
> View attachment 5247952
> 
> These are all vintage Coach from the 90s.
> View attachment 5247953
> 
> Top left Sabrina 2008, Chelsea 2016
> Second row: Legacy anniversary Willis 2012, star quilted Jes 2020, metallic camera bag 2019
> View attachment 5247955
> 
> All vintage: top left Rambler's Legacy 1999, rare suede watermelon tote 1970s,
> Second row: Collegiate bag 1980s, rare buckle flap bag 1970s, rare double pocket bag 1970s, Ranch bag early 90s
> 
> View attachment 5247963
> 
> These are all green although it might not look like it.
> Left to right, Sonoma small flap 1996, Watson bag 1995, turnlock pouch 2021 (I just got this one)
> 
> I have even more Coach but I don't know if I'll photograph any more this week.


Such classic pieces!! Wonderful collection!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Tonight I´ve been watching a million "London shopping vlogs"on youtube- a lot of eye candy, very entertaining and enjoyable, but guess what: I noticed nothing I saw made me want to desire it! This feels so liberating. Is this actually purse peace?

Inspired by our speaking of uncomfortable shoes I listed a few pairs of 50ies treasures that are far too tight and pinch my feet painfully. And some bags I have lost connection with. Let´s wait and see whether somebody will do me the favour to buy. 

Fancy a laugh? While trying to take photos I despaired of all the pictures being fuzzy until I finally noticed that my new phone still had the protective clear sticker on the camera lenses... what a tech pro I am!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

And another one: 
Yesterday I spent hours setting up my old phone to hand it over to my 12-year old son. I thought he´d be over the moon to get his first phone. Well... "No, thanks," he said, "I´m a child. I´m not ready for a phone yet."

Obviously the young aren´t all that greedy as I thought they were. (My DD has been considering a proper phone as a life essential since she was 12... and wrecking them regularly ever since.)


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tonight I´ve been watching a million "London shopping vlogs"on youtube- a lot of eye candy, very entertaining and enjoyable, but guess what: I noticed nothing I saw made me want to desire it! This feels so liberating. Is this actually purse peace?
> 
> Inspired by our speaking of uncomfortable shoes I listed a few pairs of 50ies treasures that are far too tight and pinch my feet painfully. And some bags I have lost connection with. Let´s wait and see whether somebody will do me the favour to buy.
> 
> Fancy a laugh? While trying to take photos I despaired of all the pictures being fuzzy until I finally noticed that my new phone still had the protective clear sticker on the camera lenses... what a tech pro I am!


I have those moments too! Fortunately I do not have any kids around to see it and make fun of me for it…


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have those moments too! Fortunately I do not have any kids around to see it and make fun of me for it…



Oh, I had a lot of fun made of me for being so stupid...  even DH who does not have and does not want a phone or any idea of how to use them gave me a nice performance with an imaginary monocle (the protective sticker had been round) in his eye...


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I wore neutrals before covid, as well. I wear jewelry and colourful scarves, so I still feel/look professional for video calls, at least on the upper half. I wear comfortable, elastic waistband pants - mullet dressing (business on top, comfort on the bottom).


Mullet dressing!!!  I'm in hysterics!!!!!!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> My only Coach - a Dinky!
> View attachment 5248470


Oh I think I really love burgundy bags!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> Here are some more Coach bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247947
> 
> The top two left are Poppy from 2010-2011, next is Madison Hailey from 2010
> Second row: Emery 21 from 2020, Dakota bag from 2014 (it doesn't look like much in the photo but it is one of my favorite bags), Cashin 22 from 2020
> View attachment 5247952
> 
> These are all vintage Coach from the 90s.
> View attachment 5247953
> 
> Top left Sabrina 2008, Chelsea 2016
> Second row: Legacy anniversary Willis 2012, star quilted Jes 2020, metallic camera bag 2019
> View attachment 5247955
> 
> All vintage: top left Rambler's Legacy 1999, rare suede watermelon tote 1970s,
> Second row: Collegiate bag 1980s, rare buckle flap bag 1970s, rare double pocket bag 1970s, Ranch bag early 90s
> 
> View attachment 5247963
> 
> These are all green although it might not look like it.
> Left to right, Sonoma small flap 1996, Watson bag 1995, turnlock pouch 2021 (I just got this one)
> 
> I have even more Coach but I don't know if I'll photograph any more this week.


I love all vintage Coach with that chewy thick leather! It never (and I do mean never) goes out of style.  Every time I see one of them with the brass turn lock, I do a double take.  I really like the double pocket one..can you show/ share more of the details?


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> I love all vintage Coach with that chewy thick leather! It never (and I do mean never) goes out of style.  Every time I see one of them with the brass turn lock, I do a double take.  I really like the double pocket one..can you show/ share more of the details?


Thanks! I've only seen one other like it. It was on a Goodwill auction and sold for a lot. I've seen a similar style designed by Bonnie Cashin for another company so I'm pretty sure it is a Bonnie Cashin design. She worked for Coach from the mid 60s to the early 70s. The leather is soft and supple. It is really amazing for a 50 year old purse.


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> Thanks! I've only seen one other like it. It was on a Goodwill auction and sold for a lot. I've seen a similar style designed by Bonnie Cashin for another company so I'm pretty sure it is a Bonnie Cashin design. She worked for Coach from the mid 60s to the early 70s. The leather is soft and supple. It is really amazing for a 50 year old purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249609
> View attachment 5249610
> View attachment 5249611


Scrumptious! One of those 2  front pockets seems perfect for a phone. That 2 sided adjustment for length is not typical..clever..no digging in at shoulder and another style element. What a special piece! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Scrumptious! One of those 2  front pockets seems perfect for a phone. That 2 sided adjustment for length is not typical..clever..no digging in at shoulder and another style element. What a special piece! Thanks for the photos!


Thanks! A lot of vintage Coach straps adjust that way. There was a time you could buy replacement straps in different lengths.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Today is my second entry into the November challenge to carry a bag whose backstory represents a person, place, or opportunity for which I feel thankful. 

Several years ago, I got the once-in-a-lifetime privilege of living and working in the Spanish principality of Asturias for three months.  I considered the book I made from my blog posts and photographs my primary souvenir, so I didn't buy much in the way of other mementos of the trip.  Except that at the Christmas market in the town where I was living, I came across the booth of Asturian leatherworking artisan JeanBa, and had to have one of her handmade crossbodies.  I'm hoping someone can tell me the technical term for the technique she used to transfer the metallic, impressionistic floral print onto the front of the bag, which is my favorite thing about it.  Every time I carry this bag, it takes me back to my time in Northern Spain and I am overwhelmed with beautiful memories and a feeling of gratitude.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Claudia Herzog said:


> Today is my second entry into the November challenge to carry a bag whose backstory represents a person, place, or opportunity for which I feel thankful.
> 
> Several years ago, I got the once-in-a-lifetime privilege of living and working in the Spanish principality of Asturias for three months.  I considered the book I made from my blog posts and photographs my primary souvenir, so I didn't buy much in the way of other mementos of the trip.  Except that at the Christmas market in the town where I was living, I came across the booth of Asturian leatherworking artisan JeanBa, and had to have one of her handmade crossbodies.  I'm hoping someone can tell me the technical term for the technique she used to transfer the metallic, impressionistic floral print onto the front of the bag, which is my favorite thing about it.  Every time I carry this bag, it takes me back to my time in Northern Spain and I am overwhelmed with beautiful memories and a feeling of gratitude.
> 
> View attachment 5250172
> 
> View attachment 5250174


What a beautiful and unique bag!


----------



## jblended

Claudia Herzog said:


> I'm hoping someone can tell me the technical term for the technique she used to transfer the metallic, impressionistic floral print onto the front of the bag, which is my favorite thing about it.


Wonderful story! Thank you for sharing such great memories with us. 
Regarding the printing of images onto leather, there are multiple methods that can be used. The simplest, and most likely, is that she has not transferred the floral print herself but rather bought the printed leather from a supplier.
However, image transfers can be also done by anyone with a silk screen printer, and for a real DIY approach, using a solvent. I've watched an artisan do the latter and it's the same method we used to put temporary tattoos on our skin as children!  Apply sheet with the floral print over leather, rub the back with solvent, slowly peel the paper away...and viola, the print is now on your leather.
There's no name for the technique that I can remember, but hope this info is a little helpful. 

Edit: May I ask, did you have the opportunity to watch her make the bag, or was it already made when you bought it?


----------



## More bags

Claudia Herzog said:


> Today is my second entry into the November challenge to carry a bag whose backstory represents a person, place, or opportunity for which I feel thankful.
> 
> Several years ago, I got the once-in-a-lifetime privilege of living and working in the Spanish principality of Asturias for three months.  I considered the book I made from my blog posts and photographs my primary souvenir, so I didn't buy much in the way of other mementos of the trip.  Except that at the Christmas market in the town where I was living, I came across the booth of Asturian leatherworking artisan JeanBa, and had to have one of her handmade crossbodies.  I'm hoping someone can tell me the technical term for the technique she used to transfer the metallic, impressionistic floral print onto the front of the bag, which is my favorite thing about it.  Every time I carry this bag, it takes me back to my time in Northern Spain and I am overwhelmed with beautiful memories and a feeling of gratitude.
> 
> View attachment 5250172
> 
> View attachment 5250174


Gorgeous bag and beautiful story telling!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

jblended said:


> Edit: May I ask, did you have the opportunity to watch her make the bag, or was it already made when you bought it?



Thank you for the insights on the process.  I did not get to watch her make the bag.  It was completed and sitting for sale in her Christmas market booth.  I just loved the floral metallic print on the leather.


----------



## dcooney4

Claudia Herzog said:


> Today is my second entry into the November challenge to carry a bag whose backstory represents a person, place, or opportunity for which I feel thankful.
> 
> Several years ago, I got the once-in-a-lifetime privilege of living and working in the Spanish principality of Asturias for three months.  I considered the book I made from my blog posts and photographs my primary souvenir, so I didn't buy much in the way of other mementos of the trip.  Except that at the Christmas market in the town where I was living, I came across the booth of Asturian leatherworking artisan JeanBa, and had to have one of her handmade crossbodies.  I'm hoping someone can tell me the technical term for the technique she used to transfer the metallic, impressionistic floral print onto the front of the bag, which is my favorite thing about it.  Every time I carry this bag, it takes me back to my time in Northern Spain and I am overwhelmed with beautiful memories and a feeling of gratitude.
> 
> View attachment 5250172
> 
> View attachment 5250174


What a beautiful memory and a lovely handcrafted bag.


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Scrumptious! One of those 2  front pockets seems perfect for a phone. That 2 sided adjustment for length is not typical..clever..no digging in at shoulder and another style element. What a special piece! Thanks for the photos!


You inspired me to carry it. Handling it made me remember it how much I love it. If it wasn't so old that I feel I need to preserve it, I would be happy to use it every day.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Is anybody in here familiar with DKNY bags, please? 
I have some store credit at a second hand online store burning a hole in my pocket and spotted this. Not sure whether it´s worth getting, though...  I´d love to know the model name and year and would appreciate any input re the quality.


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> Is anybody in here familiar with DKNY bags, please?


I'm tagging @Amazona because she helped me with a question about DKNY bags a while ago and seemed to have some good knowledge around the brand. IIRC she has always posted that she loves her bags from them and they've held up well.

Oh also, I think @IntheOcean may be of some help, as well. I think she may have that very same bag or one that is similar. I have a vague memory of seeing a post of it...I'll see if I can find that post in a search.

Hopefully they'll pop in and share their opinions on the bag you're considering, or on the brand in general.


----------



## Amazona

cowgirlsboots said:


> Is anybody in here familiar with DKNY bags, please?
> I have some store credit at a second hand online store burning a hole in my pocket and spotted this. Not sure whether it´s worth getting, though...  I´d love to know the model name and year and would appreciate any input re the quality.
> 
> View attachment 5250826


Looks like the first round of Gansevoort line, from approx. 2015-16 if my memory serves me correct. Very soft leather, if I remember correctly it isn't very heavy. I hate heavy bags and I actually tried the large flap Gansevoort in a department store and it felt nice on the shoulder. For the longevity - not promising it can take a total beating but when treated kindly, it's a nice bag to carry for a long time.
Hope this helps!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Is anybody in here familiar with DKNY bags, please?
> I have some store credit at a second hand online store burning a hole in my pocket and spotted this. Not sure whether it´s worth getting, though...  I´d love to know the model name and year and would appreciate any input re the quality.
> 
> View attachment 5250826


Donna Karen New York but I have not tried her bags. My mom and I just went shopping at TJ Maxx and I really liked a winter coat from her.


----------



## Amazona

dcooney4 said:


> Donna Karen New York but I have not tried her bags. My mom and I just went shopping at TJ Maxx and I really liked a winter coat from her.


I have a DK cozy and I love it. Well made and well thought out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Those bucket bags!!!!! You can drop them off right here…


There's already a line I believe!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I'm tagging @Amazona because she helped me with a question about DKNY bags a while ago and seemed to have some good knowledge around the brand. IIRC she has always posted that she loves her bags from them and they've held up well.
> 
> Oh also, I think @IntheOcean may be of some help, as well. I think she may have that very same bag or one that is similar. I have a vague memory of seeing a post of it...I'll see if I can find that post in a search.
> 
> Hopefully they'll pop in and share their opinions on the bag you're considering, or on the brand in general.



Thank you so much! I just saw she kindly replied.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Amazona said:


> Looks like the first round of Gansevoort line, from approx. 2015-16 if my memory serves me correct. Very soft leather, if I remember correctly it isn't very heavy. I hate heavy bags and I actually tried the large flap Gansevoort in a department store and it felt nice on the shoulder. For the longevity - not promising it can take a total beating but when treated kindly, it's a nice bag to carry for a long time.
> Hope this helps!



Thank you so much for your reply @Amazona ! I really appreciate it!
I´m still torn whether to go for the bag or not. The biggest problem is that it is sold by a large online second hand store and they do not provide any more photos than the ones from their listing- and there are only 3. The bag doesn´t look like new, but not trashed, either and I can´t spot any defects. Plus I know myself well enough to say I´m a terrible snob when it comes to quality and I haven´t ever seen any DKNY bag in person. I own a dress from the brand which is extremely nice, though and my DD had a pair of fabulous DKNY sneakers.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Donna Karen New York but I have not tried her bags. My mom and I just went shopping at TJ Maxx and I really liked a winter coat from her.



Her clothes are really nice. I have a very pretty little black dress dress- from TK Maxx, too. Fit and quality are amazing.


----------



## JenJBS

What brands are we doing for the Bags by Brand Showcase this week? I lost track, and can't seem to find the post.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> What brands are we doing for the Bags by Brand Showcase this week? I lost track, and can't seem to find the post.


I don't think it was posted anywhere. I think it is from the forum list. Two from the premier brands and one from contemporary, or something like that. So this week would be Celine, Chanel and Dooney & Bourke, if I'm not mistaken. I don't know why the first week didn't include Balenciaga.


----------



## whateve

I only have one bag from Celine, Chanel and Dooney. This vintage Dooney bag. I think the shape is so cute, like a mini Speedy. I found it at a thrift store for $9. I would probably use it more if it had a long strap. It is all weather leather so I carry it on rainy days. 





The only Chanel I have is this vintage coin purse.


----------



## Amazona

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much for your reply @Amazona ! I really appreciate it!
> I´m still torn whether to go for the bag or not. The biggest problem is that it is sold by a large online second hand store and they do not provide any more photos than the ones from their listing- and there are only 3. The bag doesn´t look like new, but not trashed, either and I can´t spot any defects. Plus I know myself well enough to say I´m a terrible snob when it comes to quality and I haven´t ever seen any DKNY bag in person. I own a dress from the brand which is extremely nice, though and my DD had a pair of fabulous DKNY sneakers.


DKNY bags are well made. I've held probably at least a hundred DKNY bags in my hands and haven't really seen any defects with the craftsmanship. They are pretty good quality - I wouldn't compare the leather to f.e. Longchamp lambskin as their bags cost 5 times more, but for what they are, DKNY bags are good everyday bags. The saffiano type leather easily cracks at the corners though, but the lambskin and the textured leather are A-OK.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I don't think it was posted anywhere. I think it is from the forum list. Two from the premier brands and one from contemporary, or something like that. So this week would be Celine, Chanel and Dooney & Bourke, if I'm not mistaken. I don't know why the first week didn't include Balenciaga.



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Coach…
Canvas and leather tote, Bay tote in Saddle (a favorite), Prairie satchel n charcoal, vintage bucket in black

Sorry I am late, but crazy with house stuff…I will do my D&B tomorrow


----------



## mariliz11

One Celine for me this week, the Boogie in red. Hopefully will be able to showcase some Chanel same time over the next years haha


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Coach…
> Canvas and leather tote, Bay tote in Saddle (a favorite), Prairie satchel n charcoal, vintage bucket in black
> 
> Sorry I am late, but crazy with house stuff…I will do my D&B tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252027
> View attachment 5252030


The yellow tote is so cheerful and pretty. The others are lovely too.


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> One Celine for me this week, the Boogie in red. Hopefully will be able to showcase some Chanel same time over the next years haha
> View attachment 5252198


Such a pretty red. Lately I am very drawn to bright colors knowing that soon the weather will change here and I will only use dark colors in foul weather.


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> Such a pretty red. Lately I am very drawn to bright colors knowing that soon the weather will change here and I will only use dark colors in foul weather.


True! Even though red is now perfect for Xmas season, so if it doesn't rain I would love to carry it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I only have one bag from Celine, Chanel and Dooney. This vintage Dooney bag. I think the shape is so cute, like a mini Speedy. I found it at a thrift store for $9. I would probably use it more if it had a long strap. It is all weather leather so I carry it on rainy days.
> 
> View attachment 5251900
> 
> 
> 
> The only Chanel I have is this vintage coin purse.
> 
> View attachment 5251901


I LOVE that fish charm! You have the cutest hard to find charms!!!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE that fish charm! You have the cutest hard to find charms!!!


Thank you! I'm a bit obsessed about purse charms.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I don't think it was posted anywhere. I think it is from the forum list. Two from the premier brands and one from contemporary, or something like that. So this week would be Celine, Chanel and Dooney & Bourke, if I'm not mistaken. I don't know why the first week didn't include Balenciaga.


None of these in my house, sorry!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Amazona said:


> DKNY bags are well made. I've held probably at least a hundred DKNY bags in my hands and haven't really seen any defects with the craftsmanship. They are pretty good quality - I wouldn't compare the leather to f.e. Longchamp lambskin as their bags cost 5 times more, but for what they are, DKNY bags are good everyday bags. The saffiano type leather easily cracks at the corners though, but the lambskin and the textured leather are A-OK.


Thank-you for the expert knowledge! 
I pulled the trigger and ordered the bag. It should be lambskin which would be good. I know, the price is much lower than premier designer bags, so I won´t expect Dior...  honestly what I really, really want is a Lady Dior- same look, but even trashed at least 10 times the price of this preloved DKNY. I can´t justify the Dior plus I haven´t ever tried one, so don´t know whether the shape will work for me. The DKNY will be my test run for a Dior purchase in the far future...

In theory I can even return it when I am unhappy, but this would mean I´d lose all the promo and bonus store credit (they throw in as extras when you return items for store credit) I threw into this purchase and would only get back about half of the selling price (aka the "real" store credit I had). With all the coupons I used the balance I had to pay now was under 10 Euro... worth a try...
Now I´m very curious and looking forward to receiving my first ever DKNY.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## missie1

JenJBS said:


> What brands are we doing for the Bags by Brand Showcase this week? I lost track, and can't seem to find the post.





whateve said:


> I don't think it was posted anywhere. I think it is from the forum list. Two from the premier brands and one from contemporary, or something like that. So this week would be Celine, Chanel and Dooney & Bourke, if I'm not mistaken. I don't know why the first week didn't include Balenciaga.


I thought it was Dior, Fendi and Dooney and Bourke


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you for the expert knowledge!
> I pulled the trigger and ordered the bag. It should be lambskin which would be good. I know, the price is much lower than premier designer bags, so I won´t expect Dior...  honestly what I really, really want is a Lady Dior- same look, but even trashed at least 10 times the price of this preloved DKNY. I can´t justify the Dior plus I haven´t ever tried one, so don´t know whether the shape will work for me. The DKNY will be my test run for a Dior purchase in the far future...
> 
> In theory I can even return it when I am unhappy, but this would mean I´d lose all the promo and bonus store credit (they throw in as extras when you return items for store credit) I threw into this purchase and would only get back about half of the selling price (aka the "real" store credit I had). With all the coupons I used the balance I had to pay now was under 10 Euro... worth a try...
> Now I´m very curious and looking forward to receiving my first ever DKNY.


I love lambskin. It doesn't matter the brand.


----------



## whateve

missie1 said:


> I thought it was Dior, Fendi and Dooney and Bourke


did we already do Chanel and Celine?


----------



## missie1

whateve said:


> did we already do Chanel and Celine?


I thought it was the first two of the same initial for premiere and 1 contemporary. I could be wrong


----------



## whateve

missie1 said:


> I thought it was the first two of the same initial for premiere and 1 contemporary. I could be wrong


I think you just go to the forum list and take the next two premier in the list so the initial doesn't matter, just the order of the list. 

It would be much easier if someone wrote it all out and had it pinned to the top of the page.


----------



## missie1

whateve said:


> I think you just go to the forum list and take the next two premier in the list so the initial doesn't matter, just the order of the list.
> 
> It would be much easier if someone wrote it all out and had it pinned to the top of the page.


I thought it was weird that we skipped Cartier so not sure about the order


----------



## whateve

missie1 said:


> I thought it was weird that we skipped Cartier so not sure about the order


I think Cartier was last week. Balenciaga got skipped the first week too, but then we did it the next week. It's so confusing.


----------



## mariliz11

It would be nice if someone could pin the whole list by week (like the color showcase post). I would offer to do it but didn’t participate last year to know all the brands showcased


----------



## Amazona

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you for the expert knowledge!
> I pulled the trigger and ordered the bag. It should be lambskin which would be good. I know, the price is much lower than premier designer bags, so I won´t expect Dior...  honestly what I really, really want is a Lady Dior- same look, but even trashed at least 10 times the price of this preloved DKNY. I can´t justify the Dior plus I haven´t ever tried one, so don´t know whether the shape will work for me. The DKNY will be my test run for a Dior purchase in the far future...
> 
> In theory I can even return it when I am unhappy, but this would mean I´d lose all the promo and bonus store credit (they throw in as extras when you return items for store credit) I threw into this purchase and would only get back about half of the selling price (aka the "real" store credit I had). With all the coupons I used the balance I had to pay now was under 10 Euro... worth a try...
> Now I´m very curious and looking forward to receiving my first ever DKNY.


This is exactly what I do - if I'm thinking about purchasing a new style I either borrow a similar one from my mum or buy one very cheap (preloved) to see if I'll actually use it. Many times I have found that I don't enjoy the style and skipped an expensive mistake.

Hope you enjoy your new bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Amazona said:


> This is exactly what I do - if I'm thinking about purchasing a new style I either borrow a similar one from my mum or buy one very cheap (preloved) to see if I'll actually use it. Many times I have found that I don't enjoy the style and skipped an expensive mistake.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your new bag!


Thank-you! I´m looking forward to receiving it. But I´m a bit nervous, too. Today my order from the same shop´s media branch arrived and was a total failure- cds that should have been like new were scratched, dirty and the cases broken. Everything will go back! The shop used to be good, but has been deteriorating while getting bigger over the last couple of years.


----------



## dcooney4

Today I ordered a final sale bag from Mz Wallace. They have a crazy good sale going but things were going to fast I jumped. Hope it is love when it comes.


----------



## missie1

So I got a new Chanel sequin flap on Sunday.  I have not opened it yet as weI am saving all goodies to be placed under the Christmas tree.  I will either open on the 1st day of Christmas or the  12 day.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I´m looking forward to receiving it. But I´m a bit nervous, too. Today my order from the same shop´s media branch arrived and was a total failure- cds that should have been like new were scratched, dirty and the cases broken. Everything will go back! The shop used to be good, but has been deteriorating while getting bigger over the last couple of years.


My bag arrived and I'm so pleasantly surprised!
It's really nice. The leather feels amazing- so silky and soft! Lambskin!
I hated that they shipped the bag folded flat and wrapped in plastic, but that's what this shop does. They even flat pack sneakers jamming them in too small plastic bags...
The condition of the bag is better than I expected. A few scratches very light rubbing on the side parts of the top edge. This all can be fixed easily. There's a nice shoulder strap too- Not that I'd use it, but still. 
I'm happy! Thank you for encouraging me to go for it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> My bag arrived and I'm so pleasantly surprised!
> It's really nice. The leather feels amazing- so silky and soft! Lambskin!
> I hated that they shipped the bag folded flat and wrapped in plastic, but that's what this shop does. They even flat pack sneakers jamming them in too small plastic bags...
> The condition of the bag is better than I expected. A few scratches very light rubbing on the side parts of the top edge. This all can be fixed easily. There's a nice shoulder strap too- Not that I'd use it, but still.
> I'm happy! Thank you for encouraging me to go for it!
> View attachment 5254077
> View attachment 5254078
> View attachment 5254079


Nice bag! The leather looks supple even in pics. This should be a great tester bad for a Lady Dior. Or maybe even scratch the itch….I know, wishful thinking…

I don’t know why sellers do not spend time making sure items are packed right in a way that won’t damage it. It would reduce their risk of return by a lot and increase customer satisfaction. It would only increase the cost by a few dollars at most.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> My bag arrived and I'm so pleasantly surprised!
> It's really nice. The leather feels amazing- so silky and soft! Lambskin!
> I hated that they shipped the bag folded flat and wrapped in plastic, but that's what this shop does. They even flat pack sneakers jamming them in too small plastic bags...
> The condition of the bag is better than I expected. A few scratches very light rubbing on the side parts of the top edge. This all can be fixed easily. There's a nice shoulder strap too- Not that I'd use it, but still.
> I'm happy! Thank you for encouraging me to go for it!
> View attachment 5254077
> View attachment 5254078
> View attachment 5254079



Very nice! I'm glad it was a pleasant surprise instead of a bad one.

Regards,
Jen


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Nice bag! The leather looks supple even in pics. This should be a great tester bad for a Lady Dior. Or maybe even scratch the itch….I know, wishful thinking…
> 
> I don’t know why sellers do not spend time making sure items are packed right in a way that won’t damage it. It would reduce their risk of return by a lot and increase customer satisfaction. It would only increase the cost by a few dollars at most.


The leather is as soft and feels as luxurious as the softest Dior lambskin I own. I really had not expected this. Very nice! 
Haha, I´ll try hard to have this one scratch my itch for a Lady Dior! The first learning already happened: this one is soft, not as structured as the classic LD and I really like this. Easy access! The measurements seem to be very close to the LD medium size. I will check against my trailer trash version of the LD- a bag I hesitate to use because it has the zipper top and is fussy to access. 

The flat packaging unfortunately is a trademark of this particular shop. They are one of the big players in the German second hand market (middle market, not luxury) and get away with it. I assume it´s simply easier for them to store their items flat and then ship them directly from the shelves. They used to make a bigger effort when they were still smaller.


----------



## msd_bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> My bag arrived and I'm so pleasantly surprised!
> It's really nice. The leather feels amazing- so silky and soft! Lambskin!
> I hated that they shipped the bag folded flat and wrapped in plastic, but that's what this shop does. They even flat pack sneakers jamming them in too small plastic bags...
> The condition of the bag is better than I expected. A few scratches very light rubbing on the side parts of the top edge. This all can be fixed easily. There's a nice shoulder strap too- Not that I'd use it, but still.
> I'm happy! Thank you for encouraging me to go for it!
> View attachment 5254077
> View attachment 5254078
> View attachment 5254079


She’s pretty!!!  What a great buy!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Today I ordered a final sale bag from Mz Wallace. They have a crazy good sale going but things were going to fast I jumped. Hope it is love when it comes.


Can’t wait to see!


----------



## dcooney4

I believe today we start with Christian Louboutin, Dior and Kate Spade. I don’t have any of these except a couple of Kate Spade mini wallets.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I believe today we start with Christian Louboutin, Dior and Kate Spade. I don’t have any of these except a couple of Kate Spade mini wallets.


Oh! I can play this week! I have two Diors:
The Be Dior (this isn’t the best photo of it - the silver handle and back pocket are so fun!) 


And the Lady bag


----------



## baghabitz34

My two Chanel pieces - a wallet & a tote.


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh! I can play this week! I have two Diors:
> The Be Dior (this isn’t the best photo of it - the silver handle and back pocket are so fun!)
> View attachment 5255937
> 
> And the Lady bag
> View attachment 5255939


Love both!!!


----------



## msd_bags

baghabitz34 said:


> My two Chanel pieces - a wallet & a tote.
> View attachment 5256013


That tote is !


----------



## mariliz11

Two Diors for me: soft lady tote and hardcore clutch with crystals


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh! I can play this week! I have two Diors:
> The Be Dior (this isn’t the best photo of it - the silver handle and back pocket are so fun!)
> View attachment 5255937
> 
> And the Lady bag
> View attachment 5255939



Gorgeous!   
Your LD with silver hardware would be my dream bag! I really like the larger size.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Some of mine to say good night! School tomorrow... I really have to go to bed! 


Lady Dior Rendez-Vous, Anselm Reile for Dior





Dior Gambler Dice bag





Dior Detective 



...and the matching boots




Dior St Germain tote bag


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kate Spade

I gave these two to my DD for her 18th Birthday 





She rocks them! 

As far as I know they are both part of the Gold Coast Range and a bit older...


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> My two Chanel pieces - a wallet & a tote.
> View attachment 5256013


I love that wallet!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh! I can play this week! I have two Diors:
> The Be Dior (this isn’t the best photo of it - the silver handle and back pocket are so fun!)
> View attachment 5255937
> 
> And the Lady bag
> View attachment 5255939


Gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

I have three kate spade bags I bought this year. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







this tote I've had for many years. I used it to carry books. I haven't used it since I got a kindle.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh! I can play this week! I have two Diors:
> The Be Dior (this isn’t the best photo of it - the silver handle and back pocket are so fun!)
> View attachment 5255937
> 
> And the Lady bag
> View attachment 5255939


Beautiful! I love the one with the pocket.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> My two Chanel pieces - a wallet & a tote.
> View attachment 5256013


So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> Two Diors for me: soft lady tote and hardcore clutch with crystals
> View attachment 5256091
> View attachment 5256092


So chic!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Kate Spade
> 
> I gave these two to my DD for her 18th Birthday
> 
> View attachment 5256110
> View attachment 5256111
> 
> 
> She rocks them!
> 
> As far as I know they are both part of the Gold Coast Range and a bit older...


Your collection rocks!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I have three kate spade bags I bought this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5256280
> View attachment 5256281
> View attachment 5256282
> 
> 
> 
> this tote I've had for many years. I used it to carry books. I haven't used it since I got a kindle.
> 
> View attachment 5256283


Such fun bags! I love the buckets! The print on the last one is my cup of tea.


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> My two Chanel pieces - a wallet & a tote.
> View attachment 5256013


ohmigosh - I LOVE the tote! 


msd_bags said:


> Love both!!!


Thank you msd_bags! 


mariliz11 said:


> Two Diors for me: soft lady tote and hardcore clutch with crystals
> View attachment 5256091
> View attachment 5256092


Wow - the hardcore clutch is gorgeous! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Gorgeous!
> Your LD with silver hardware would be my dream bag! I really like the larger size.


Thank you! The large size is good for me - a) at my height it works, and b) getting my hand inside the bag is easier than it would be on the medium. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Some of mine to say good night! School tomorrow... I really have to go to bed!
> 
> 
> Lady Dior Rendez-Vous, Anselm Reile for Dior
> 
> View attachment 5256101
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Gambler Dice bag
> 
> View attachment 5256102
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Detective
> 
> View attachment 5256104
> 
> ...and the matching boots
> View attachment 5256105
> 
> 
> 
> Dior St Germain tote bag
> 
> View attachment 5256107


Theyre all fabulous! I especially like the Rendezvous! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Kate Spade
> 
> I gave these two to my DD for her 18th Birthday
> 
> View attachment 5256110
> View attachment 5256111
> 
> 
> She rocks them!
> 
> As far as I know they are both part of the Gold Coast Range and a bit older...


Wow what great gifts! 


whateve said:


> Gorgeous!


❤️❤️❤️


whateve said:


> I have three kate spade bags I bought this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5256280
> View attachment 5256281
> View attachment 5256282
> 
> 
> 
> this tote I've had for many years. I used it to carry books. I haven't used it since I got a kindle.
> 
> View attachment 5256283


I love the colors of the two KS buckets! 


dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful! I love the one with the pocket.


Thank you sweetie! I still remember your hilarious comment about the party in the back we I got it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Some of mine to say good night! School tomorrow... I really have to go to bed!
> 
> 
> Lady Dior Rendez-Vous, Anselm Reile for Dior
> 
> View attachment 5256101
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Gambler Dice bag
> 
> View attachment 5256102
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Detective
> 
> View attachment 5256104
> 
> ...and the matching boots
> View attachment 5256105
> 
> 
> 
> Dior St Germain tote bag
> 
> View attachment 5256107


I love the Gambler Dice!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh! I can play this week! I have two Diors:
> The Be Dior (this isn’t the best photo of it - the silver handle and back pocket are so fun!)
> View attachment 5255937
> 
> And the Lady bag
> View attachment 5255939


Ohhhhh the Be Dior is so chic!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

My Kate Spade collection:
quilted Natalia tote


large Toujours in warm gingerbread


Mega Lane


Amelia


Cameron Street in black and faux snake


Don’t know the name of this one. It can be worn either shoulder or crossbody.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> My Kate Spade collection:
> quilted Natalia tote
> View attachment 5256539
> 
> large Toujours in warm gingerbread
> View attachment 5256540
> 
> Mega Lane
> View attachment 5256541
> 
> Amelia
> View attachment 5256542
> 
> Cameron Street in black and faux snake
> View attachment 5256543
> 
> Don’t know the name of this one. It can be worn either shoulder or crossbody.
> View attachment 5256545


What a great Kate Spade collection. Love that first quilted one.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Such fun bags! I love the buckets! The print on the last one is my cup of tea.


Thank you! Do you still have your Tory Burch barrel bag? It's on sale now and I'm considering getting it.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Thank you! Do you still have your Tory Burch barrel bag? It's on sale now and I'm considering getting it.


Yes , I really like it. I only just received it last month.


----------



## dcooney4

I just saw the price on the barrel bag. Makes me a little upset that we paid full price for it when I see the price now. For you however I am glad you will get a good price on it. I am glad that the camera bag he bought me for Christmas is not on sale. I just told hubby as he happened to walk but, he could care less. He just said so.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Thank you! Do you still have your Tory Burch barrel bag? It's on sale now and I'm considering getting it.


Where did you find the sale?


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> My Kate Spade collection:
> quilted Natalia tote
> View attachment 5256539
> 
> large Toujours in warm gingerbread
> View attachment 5256540
> 
> Mega Lane
> View attachment 5256541
> 
> Amelia
> View attachment 5256542
> 
> Cameron Street in black and faux snake
> View attachment 5256543
> 
> Don’t know the name of this one. It can be worn either shoulder or crossbody.
> View attachment 5256545


I love that red bag!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I just saw the price on the barrel bag. Makes me a little upset that we paid full price for it when I see the price now. For you however I am glad you will get a good price on it. I am glad that the camera bag he bought me for Christmas is not on sale. I just told hubby as he happened to walk but, he could care less. He just said so.


DH doesn't understand it either. The worst is when it goes on sale before you've even used it. I have a few bags I paid full price on that nearly everyone else on the forum got half price.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Where did you find the sale?


It's on the Tory Burch website. I got an email link but I think it is open to everyone. 30% of $250 plus, and up to 50% on sale items.

This one is tempting too: https://www.toryburch.com/en-us/han...ft-small-frame-crossbody/80963.html?color=426


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> My Kate Spade collection:
> quilted Natalia tote
> View attachment 5256539
> 
> large Toujours in warm gingerbread
> View attachment 5256540
> 
> Mega Lane
> View attachment 5256541
> 
> Amelia
> View attachment 5256542
> 
> Cameron Street in black and faux snake
> View attachment 5256543
> 
> Don’t know the name of this one. It can be worn either shoulder or crossbody.
> View attachment 5256545





Sunshine mama said:


> I love that red bag!!!


That's my favorite too!


----------



## ElainePG

Claudia Herzog said:


> Here is my entry for the November challenge to carry a bag that has a backstory that represents a person, place, or opportunity for which I feel thankful. This is my Massaccesi Midi Selene in Bronze Africa with light gold hardware. It’s been customized with a crossbody strap, the removal of the shoulder carry straps, a zipper across the top, and a fuchsia lining. I’ve told my story about it before, but it means a lot to me.
> 
> The TPF thread on Massaccesi bags became sort of a lifeline for me when I was nine hours away from home enduring some brutal medical treatments. In between hospital appointments, my physical and cognitive condition couldn’t handle anything more strenuous than just reading through the hundreds of posts in the Massaccesi thread, getting to know the different styles, leathers, colors, and even a little bit about the regular posters. I knew that actually owning a Massaccesi was out of my price range, as those were the early days before the secondhand market was founded.
> 
> Then Marco announced his first flash sale, selling the samples he’d created for his photo shoots. I was so excited that I would be able to afford my own Massaccesi at the sale price. I emailed Marco as soon as I saw the Bronze Africa Midi Selene for sale. But unfortunately, I was too late. The bag had already sold to someone else who had seen the announcement sooner. I’m not proud of it, but I wept. I wept bitterly. I thought that sale was going to be my only chance.
> 
> My husband witnessed my tears. He understood that handbags were not about utility, they were wrapped up with issues of gender performance, social class, personal expression, and maybe even wellness for me. He very gently said that I should order my own copy of the bag I’d missed from the flash sale, and he would pay for half of it.
> 
> When the bag arrived and I was proudly taking photos of it to post on the Massaccesi thread, DH jokingly posed with it on his own shoulder, saying he owned a 50% share in the bag. Every time I use it, I am reminded of how grateful I feel to be married to a person who takes my interests as his own, and tries to ease my hurting.
> 
> View attachment 5245614


This is a heartwarming story, dear. I'm so glad to hear that you had your husband's support as you went through such a difficult medical journey. And I completely understand (I think everyone on this thread does!) how the Massaccessi thread became a lifeline for you.
Plus, the bag is gorgeous.


----------



## baghabitz34

Sunshine mama said:


> I love that red bag!!!


Thanks! It might be my holiday bag since I haven’t used it in a while.


----------



## dcooney4

I just received my Mz Wallace Small Crosby. I put the leather shoulder strap on it to look at it. It also comes with a chain strap and a nylon Crossbody strap and a Market pouch. I am surprised at how light it is despite all the zippers and compartments. It has a place for everything.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I just received my Mz Wallace Small Crosby. I put the leather shoulder strap on it to look at it. It also comes with a chain strap and a nylon Crossbody strap and a Market pouch. I am surprised at how light it is despite all the zippers and compartments. It has a place for everything.



Very nice! Enjoy!


----------



## dcooney4

Hope you are all having a nice weekend. It sure is quiet in here on Black Friday. Lol


----------



## 880

Claudia Herzog said:


> Here is my entry for the November challenge to carry a bag that has a backstory that represents a person, place, or opportunity for which I feel thankful. This is my Massaccesi Midi Selene in Bronze Africa with light gold hardware. It’s been customized with a crossbody strap, the removal of the shoulder carry straps, a zipper across the top, and a fuchsia lining. I’ve told my story about it before, but it means a lot to me.
> 
> The TPF thread on Massaccesi bags became sort of a lifeline for me when I was nine hours away from home enduring some brutal medical treatments. In between hospital appointments, my physical and cognitive condition couldn’t handle anything more strenuous than just reading through the hundreds of posts in the Massaccesi thread, getting to know the different styles, leathers, colors, and even a little bit about the regular posters. I knew that actually owning a Massaccesi was out of my price range, as those were the early days before the secondhand market was founded.
> 
> Then Marco announced his first flash sale, selling the samples he’d created for his photo shoots. I was so excited that I would be able to afford my own Massaccesi at the sale price. I emailed Marco as soon as I saw the Bronze Africa Midi Selene for sale. But unfortunately, I was too late. The bag had already sold to someone else who had seen the announcement sooner. I’m not proud of it, but I wept. I wept bitterly. I thought that sale was going to be my only chance.
> 
> My husband witnessed my tears. He understood that handbags were not about utility, they were wrapped up with issues of gender performance, social class, personal expression, and maybe even wellness for me. He very gently said that I should order my own copy of the bag I’d missed from the flash sale, and he would pay for half of it.
> 
> When the bag arrived and I was proudly taking photos of it to post on the Massaccesi thread, DH jokingly posed with it on his own shoulder, saying he owned a 50% share in the bag. Every time I use it, I am reminded of how grateful I feel to be married to a person who takes my interests as his own, and tries to ease my hurting.
> 
> View attachment 5245614


I love your story and hope that your medical issues are resolved! You have a wonderful DH! Hugs


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Hope you are all having a nice weekend. It sure is quiet in here on Black Friday. Lol



Thank-you! Yes, I´m really happy it´s the week-end! Not much Black Friday activity here. I´ve been repairing a 40ies dress and then "embroidered" (my Mum wouldn´t be happy with the quality of my scribbles with thread) flowers over the worst damage.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Hope you are all having a nice weekend. It sure is quiet in here on Black Friday. Lol


Black Friday sales make me nervous! I feel pressured to make up my mind before things sell out or the sale is over. There are too many bags I want and I'm having trouble narrowing it down, so I haven't gotten any yet.

I wish the stuff I have for sale would move. It would make it easier to justify buying new things.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Hope you are all having a nice weekend. It sure is quiet in here on Black Friday. Lol


I wish I was Black Friday shopping…to busy cleaning, organizing, etc. NOT fun.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! Yes, I´m really happy it´s the week-end! Not much Black Friday activity here. I´ve been repairing a 40ies dress and then "embroidered" (my Mum wouldn´t be happy with the quality of my scribbles with thread) flowers over the worst damage.


I love how you bring these dresses back to life. That is an art and you need to not be so hard on yourself.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Black Friday sales make me nervous! I feel pressured to make up my mind before things sell out or the sale is over. There are too many bags I want and I'm having trouble narrowing it down, so I haven't gotten any yet.
> 
> I wish the stuff I have for sale would move. It would make it easier to justify buying new things.


I really get this. I felt the same way. I accidentally lowered a price on a bag when I was really tired 20 percent instead of ten. I was a 24 hour offer and I couldn't change. Needless to say it sold. It is a loss but at least it is another bag out. Of the bags you are looking at which one would you have paid full price for to get it. That may help you decide. I bought bags that I have wanted to try for a long time but I have a problem paying over three hundred for a nylon bag. Now my shoulder should be happy. What bags are you considering? Maybe you are happier just looking at the pretties, rather than owning more.


----------



## BowieFan1971

A week late, but combining interests. My D&B that is here at the new 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
house with a shot of some of my handiwork over the last week. The bed is secondhand, so thrilled to have found it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> A week late, but combining interests. My D&B that is here at the new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260160
> View attachment 5260161
> View attachment 5260162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> house with a shot of some of my handiwork over the last week. The bed is secondhand, so thrilled to have found it!


Both are so pretty!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> A week late, but combining interests. My D&B that is here at the new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260160
> View attachment 5260161
> View attachment 5260162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> house with a shot of some of my handiwork over the last week. The bed is secondhand, so thrilled to have found it!


Your house is beautiful! I love the bed. DH won't let me get a bed with a footboard because he is so tall. That's an amazing ceiling!

Congratulations on your new D&B. I've always loved the look of these but shied away due to the weight.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Your house is beautiful! I love the bed. DH won't let me get a bed with a footboard because he is so tall. That's an amazing ceiling!
> 
> Congratulations on your new D&B. I've always loved the look of these but shied away due to the weight.


The D&B was a birthday gift from my sister for my 50th. I like the way it looks and really like the color, but I think it is heavy too. I probably would not have bought one because of it. My sister is a D&B junkie…she owns at least 15 bags plus matching wallets for most of them as well as SLGs.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Black Friday sales make me nervous! I feel pressured to make up my mind before things sell out or the sale is over. There are too many bags I want and I'm having trouble narrowing it down, so I haven't gotten any yet.
> 
> I wish the stuff I have for sale would move. It would make it easier to justify buying new things.



...nothing seems to sell nowadays... I´m highly frustrated about this too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I love how you bring these dresses back to life. That is an art and you need to not be so hard on yourself.



Thank-you! 
The intuitive art bit of this kind of work comes easy to me. My work usually looks the era.
I only wished I was more perfect with the craft bit. There are things I should be able to do perfectly like darning or embroidery, but both go against my inner chaos. Doing something systematically and perfectly neat seems to be impossible to me. My Mum tried so hard to teach me. The theory stuck in my mind, the execution unfortunately lacks!


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> A week late, but combining interests. My D&B that is here at the new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260160
> View attachment 5260161
> View attachment 5260162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> house with a shot of some of my handiwork over the last week. The bed is secondhand, so thrilled to have found it!


Ooh happy to see more of your new house! Did you cook thanksgiving meal in your lovely new kitchen?

I really like the look of the dooney in satchel form! Beautiful. Is it heavy?


----------



## essiedub

Ok here I am with my Celine showcase.   I am fond of Celine bags. There’s a quiet cool chic about them.

Left to right:
Brown Belt Bag
Blue Trio with magenta interior
Blue Blade Bag
Blue Zip Around with pink interior 2011
Pink wallet set



The zip around on the far right is the most unusual.  It’s  like a soft briefcase with chain straps. I really like the surprise of a contrast interior, pink!  Theoretically it is a day-to-evening bag, when it folds into a fortune cookie like shape.  Actually, it’s a bit awkward as it sticks out but I succumbed to emotion.



Of the Celines, the brown belt bag is my favorite. It just feels super luxe.


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> Ooh happy to see more of your new house! Did you cook thanksgiving meal in your lovely new kitchen?
> 
> I really like the look of the dooney in satchel form! Beautiful. Is it heavy?


It is on the heavy side. But the leather is thick.

Thanksgiving dinner was at my sister’s house this year. Maybe next year. I haven’t actually gotten to cook much yet. We have been so busy doing stuff at both houses that we have been eating out or getting takeout a lot, but that should start to calm down since we are going to try to list the old house next week.

I like the belt bag best, too!


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Ok here I am with my Celine showcase.   I am fond of Celine bags. There’s a quiet cool chic about them.
> 
> Left to right:
> Brown Belt Bag
> Blue Trio with magenta interior
> Blue Blade Bag
> Blue Zip Around with pink interior 2011
> Pink wallet set
> 
> View attachment 5260732
> 
> The zip around on the far right is the most unusual.  It’s  like a soft briefcase with chain straps. I really like the surprise of a contrast interior, pink!  Theoretically it is a day-to-evening bag, when it folds into a fortune cookie like shape.  Actually, it’s a bit awkward as it sticks out but I succumbed to emotion.
> View attachment 5260738
> 
> 
> Of the Celines, the brown belt bag is my favorite. It just feels super luxe.


These are quite lovely. I might have to look closely at this brand next time.


----------



## baghabitz34

Here’s my belated (select) Coach showcase.



tea rose Rogue in primrose


market tote in saddle


left: Prussian blue Rogue, right: plain black Rogue


left: Basquiat Dempsey in chalk, right: Studio in signature


----------



## baghabitz34

Coach showcase cont.


left: oxblood rivet Rogue, right: black rivet Dreamer


left: exotic tea rose Rogue in chalk, right: exotic tea rose Rogue in black


left: Kaffe Troupe Carryall 35, right: Kaffe Tabby shoulder bag


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> Coach showcase cont.
> View attachment 5261044
> 
> left: oxblood rivet Rogue, right: black rivet Dreamer
> View attachment 5261045
> 
> left: exotic tea rose Rogue in chalk, right: exotic tea rose Rogue in black
> View attachment 5261046
> 
> left: Kaffe Troupe Carryall 35, right: Kaffe Tabby shoulder bag


Tea roses and Kaffe Fassett are drool-worthy!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Y’all will understand…purse shelf by the door to the garage. The DH asked if I could use a hook for my bag…uh, NO! 
The other one is for my DH so I never have to answer “where are my keys?” and the drawers of my kitchen close and contain things that belong in the kitchen.


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> Tea roses and Kaffe Fassett are drool-worthy!


Thanks! I think the Kaffe collection is one of the best Coach has ever done.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Ok here I am with my Celine showcase.   I am fond of Celine bags. There’s a quiet cool chic about them.
> 
> Left to right:
> Brown Belt Bag
> Blue Trio with magenta interior
> Blue Blade Bag
> Blue Zip Around with pink interior 2011
> Pink wallet set
> 
> View attachment 5260732
> 
> The zip around on the far right is the most unusual.  It’s  like a soft briefcase with chain straps. I really like the surprise of a contrast interior, pink!  Theoretically it is a day-to-evening bag, when it folds into a fortune cookie like shape.  Actually, it’s a bit awkward as it sticks out but I succumbed to emotion.
> View attachment 5260738
> 
> 
> Of the Celines, the brown belt bag is my favorite. It just feels super luxe.



Oh, I love the fortune cookie! It´s so quirky!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> Coach showcase cont.
> View attachment 5261044
> 
> left: oxblood rivet Rogue, right: black rivet Dreamer
> View attachment 5261045
> 
> left: exotic tea rose Rogue in chalk, right: exotic tea rose Rogue in black
> View attachment 5261046
> 
> left: Kaffe Troupe Carryall 35, right: Kaffe Tabby shoulder bag



Wow, the floral bags- both appliqued and painted- are absolutely stunning! And the "famous" bag makes me smile!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Y’all will understand…purse shelf by the door to the garage. The DH asked if I could use a hook for my bag…uh, NO!
> The other one is for my DH so I never have to answer “where are my keys?” and the drawers of my kitchen close and contain things that belong in the kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261059



Great idea! Very practical! 
My only concern would be that an intruder coming in through this door would have instant access to both the car keys and the handbag. I´m quite paranoid and have my handbag in a corner close to my bed. But the car keys are on a hook near the door and very easy to spot- I assume no intruder would bother to steal the keys for an old Volvo...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Today I made another bag organizer. This time it´s for the DKNY bag. 
I couldn´t get my hands on the felt placemats I used last time, so tried using some strange draining board mats I found at Lidl. They are microfibre with a thin foam layer in between- bugger to sew with. I certainly used a lot of foul language while fighting with this job! 
In the end the organizer turned out nice and neat enough for DH not to critizise me, fits the bag very nicely and is a huge improvement to its structure. No more sagging! And no more mess inside the bag, either! My beloved wallet now rests inside its own very soft compartment. 

From the one time I used the DKNY so far I already know that a medium size Lady Dior is very nice to look at, but not the right choice for me. That´s one itch scratched, I´d say and a lot of money saved. 
The DKNY is about 5 cms wider than a medium LD and still could be another 5 cms wider for my taste. 

When I showed the bag to DH I was amazed he assumed it was an expensive bag. He was not familiar with the brand, so checked the quality of the leather and hardware, the workmanship on the handles, the lining and didn´t find any fault.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Great idea! Very practical!
> My only concern would be that an intruder coming in through this door would have instant access to both the car keys and the handbag. I´m quite paranoid and have my handbag in a corner close to my bed. But the car keys are on a hook near the door and very easy to spot- I assume no intruder would bother to steal the keys for an old Volvo...


Have you ever had an intruder?

My car keys stay in the bottom of whatever bag I'm carrying. One of the benefits of having a newer car with keyless ignition and doors that automatically unlock when I get near. DH keeps his on his nightstand along with his money, cards and whatever else goes in his pockets, so he can grab it when he gets dressed.

My handbag has a chair in the dining room, which we pass on our way out to the garage.

One time my daughter was sharing a house with a bunch of people. They had a keyrack for everyone's car keys because sometimes cars were blocked in the driveway by other cars. One time a visitor took my daughter's keys and her car. He was pulled over and because he didn't know who the car belonged to, they impounded the car. They didn't arrest him though. By the time my daughter found out where her car was, it was the weekend, and by the time we could go get it, the impound fees were more than the car was worth.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Coach showcase cont.
> View attachment 5261044
> 
> left: oxblood rivet Rogue, right: black rivet Dreamer
> View attachment 5261045
> 
> left: exotic tea rose Rogue in chalk, right: exotic tea rose Rogue in black
> View attachment 5261046
> 
> left: Kaffe Troupe Carryall 35, right: Kaffe Tabby shoulder bag


You have an amazing collection!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Great idea! Very practical!
> My only concern would be that an intruder coming in through this door would have instant access to both the car keys and the handbag. I´m quite paranoid and have my handbag in a corner close to my bed. But the car keys are on a hook near the door and very easy to spot- I assume no intruder would bother to steal the keys for an old Volvo...


If someone is going to break in while I am home, with a locked front door and closed garage door, I have more to worry about than my purse! But, and I didn’t plan it this way, when the door from the garage is opened, it swings toward the shelves and covers it, so they wouldn’t see it. But I don’t have to look for it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> A week late, but combining interests. My D&B that is here at the new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260160
> View attachment 5260161
> View attachment 5260162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> house with a shot of some of my handiwork over the last week. The bed is secondhand, so thrilled to have found it!


Beautiful! I love the color of the bag, but I adore the paint color in your bedroom! 


essiedub said:


> Ok here I am with my Celine showcase.   I am fond of Celine bags. There’s a quiet cool chic about them.
> 
> Left to right:
> Brown Belt Bag
> Blue Trio with magenta interior
> Blue Blade Bag
> Blue Zip Around with pink interior 2011
> Pink wallet set
> 
> View attachment 5260732
> 
> The zip around on the far right is the most unusual.  It’s  like a soft briefcase with chain straps. I really like the surprise of a contrast interior, pink!  Theoretically it is a day-to-evening bag, when it folds into a fortune cookie like shape.  Actually, it’s a bit awkward as it sticks out but I succumbed to emotion.
> View attachment 5260738
> 
> 
> Of the Celines, the brown belt bag is my favorite. It just feels super luxe.


Essie, these are lovely! I very much like the Ziparound - a fun pink lining AND a fortune cookie shape is fab!! 


baghabitz34 said:


> Coach showcase cont.
> View attachment 5261044
> 
> left: oxblood rivet Rogue, right: black rivet Dreamer
> View attachment 5261045
> 
> left: exotic tea rose Rogue in chalk, right: exotic tea rose Rogue in black
> View attachment 5261046
> 
> left: Kaffe Troupe Carryall 35, right: Kaffe Tabby shoulder bag


Baghabits - you have an amazing Coach collection!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Y’all will understand…purse shelf by the door to the garage. The DH asked if I could use a hook for my bag…uh, NO!
> The other one is for my DH so I never have to answer “where are my keys?” and the drawers of my kitchen close and contain things that belong in the kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261059


hahaaaa - finally a place for his things too - very smart and a how nice to have a pretty shelf for your pretties!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Have you ever had an intruder?
> 
> My car keys stay in the bottom of whatever bag I'm carrying. One of the benefits of having a newer car with keyless ignition and doors that automatically unlock when I get near. DH keeps his on his nightstand along with his money, cards and whatever else goes in his pockets, so he can grab it when he gets dressed.
> 
> My handbag has a chair in the dining room, which we pass on our way out to the garage.
> 
> One time my daughter was sharing a house with a bunch of people. They had a keyrack for everyone's car keys because sometimes cars were blocked in the driveway by other cars. One time a visitor took my daughter's keys and her car. He was pulled over and because he didn't know who the car belonged to, they impounded the car. They didn't arrest him though. By the time my daughter found out where her car was, it was the weekend, and by the time we could go get it, the impound fees were more than the car was worth.



Fortunately we haven´t had any bad intruders, yet. But we had some harmless ones. 
Once DH forgot to lock the front door for the night and the next morning I woke up to two of the rather simpleton helpers from the dump standing in front of our bed. I laughed and marched them out. DH wasn´t a happy bunny.
They had looked for DH and simply come into the house. 
Another time - quite recently- we had new delivery guys coming into the house in the early evening to hand over packets. We are on the first floor and did not notice them coming inside and upstairs. Now I make sure to pay more attention. 
Usually delivery people don´t dare enter the house, even when the front door is open. Picture the Addams masion, but as a "lost place". Coming into our unlit downstairs hall usually means tripping over lawnmowers or shovels or brooms and then having to make your way upstairs through an unlit and rickety looking staircase with empty boxes and stuff on it- all on purpose. There´s nothing of any value to look for here! 
Still I feel safer once I know the front door is safely bolted! 

Your poor daughter! What an experience. I hope the culprit made it up to her.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> If someone is going to break in while I am home, with a locked front door and closed garage door, I have more to worry about than my purse! But, and I didn’t plan it this way, when the door from the garage is opened, it swings toward the shelves and covers it, so they wouldn’t see it. But I don’t have to look for it!



Very clever!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Where has time gone? 

*November 2021 stats

1 bag in...* DKNY Lady Dior dupe


*2 bags out...*  I sold a vintage Goldpfeil that looked a bit like a Dior Bobby (and convinced me at first sight that this shape is not for me) to a second hand reseller and tonight finally one of my listings sold: my *Dior Lovely* is going to a new home tomorrow. I feel I have outgrown her. Last time I used her months ago she didn´t feel right on me anymore and I haven´t taken her out anymore ever since. 

*no slgs in our out*


----------



## BowieFan1971

Nothing is selling…so much for people buying second hand because of supply issues…


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Nothing is selling…so much for people buying second hand because of supply issues…


I always find things are slow when retailers are having sales. People are getting such great bargains on new things they don't have time to look at resale sites.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Nothing is selling…so much for people buying second hand because of supply issues…


Where are you selling? I know you take great pictures so it is not that. I think people are really looking for bargains. Bags priced between 100- 300 seem to be moving.


----------



## dcooney4

I will give my ins and outs today as I think I will be to busy to shop today.  
4 Bags in-One is a bag Dh is giving me for Christmas, one is being made with matching wrislet, two from Mz wallace sale.
3 Bags out- One that was sitting for a while, so very happy.
2 slgs in-wristlet being made and a tiny fabric link pouch.
0 slgs out
0 sports bag in
1 sports bag out- bought a beautiful knomo backpack some time ago and never wore, so very happy to have the space back as it was          still stuffed with tags.
I know it is a lot of movement but my closet remains uncluttered with wearable bags and that is my goal. Having fun with bags keeps me going during these weird times .


----------



## dcooney4

It is not Sunday but we missed adding this week's challenge. Show us your Fendi, Ferragamo and Longchamp. Again I have none of these. I much preferred the previous system of challenges put at the top of the page. This way no one seems to remember. If we do weekly ones, we should put them by the week at the top for the future.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Where are you selling? I know you take great pictures so it is not that. I think people are really looking for bargains. Bags priced between 100- 300 seem to be moving.


All comtemporary brands, nothing over $150, most under $75.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> All comtemporary brands, nothing over $150, most under $75.


Strange as things have moved for me this month.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> It is not Sunday but we missed adding this week's challenge. Show us your Fendi, Ferragamo and Longchamp. Again I have none of these. I much preferred the previous system of challenges put at the top of the page. This way no one seems to remember. If we do weekly ones, we should put them by the week at the top for the future.


Thanks for the reminder - I wondered yesterday which brands we were on! I have three Ferragamos, I’ll post them today or tomorrow. 
I know @Sparkletastic said she would need us to keep the brands on track because she knew she wouldn’t be able to do it each week - I think we can ask Vlad to do it each week? But we’d have to tell him which brands.


----------



## behindtheseams

behindtheseams said:


> Happy Halloween! Sharing my stats from October:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 4
> SLG in: 1
> SLG out: 7
> 
> YTD
> Bags in: 2
> Bags out: 6
> SLG in: 1
> SLG out: 10
> 
> For those of you listing items on resale sites, have you noticed more activity in certain months? October ended up being a very prolific month for me, which was surprising! Although I suspect sales will slow down as we enter the holiday shopping season.



Providing a quick update from this month:

Bags in: 0 (happy to report that I resisted the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales this year)
Bags out: 0
SLG in: 0
SLG out: 9

YTD:
Bags in: 2
Bags out: 6
SLG in:  1
SLG out: 19


----------



## mariliz11

Bags in: 0
Bags out: 2 (after a dry spell of no movement!)
SLG in: 0
SLG out: 0
This Black Friday was mostly cosmetics and skin care for so no leather goods - only because I didn’t find any tempting deals


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks for the reminder - I wondered yesterday which brands we were on! I have three Ferragamos, I’ll post them today or tomorrow.
> I know @Sparkletastic said she would need us to keep the brands on track because she knew she wouldn’t be able to do it each week - I think we can ask Vlad to do it each week? But we’d have to tell him which brands.


We need to come up with fun challenges and then add the show case by weeks beneath the challenges.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A little late in the game, cuz I'm confused as to what to post. Anyway, here's one of my Coach bags I'm using RN.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I had a couple of donation runs, put my Poshmark closet on sale 50% and went through my old Christmas stuff and listed it the fragile things and stuff I know I won’t display. On the flip side, I got some bad news health-wise and  shopped like a madwoman. The thing 

November
Bags In: 3
Bags out: 1
Accessories In: 2
Accessories Out: 39
Total out: 548

November YTD
Bags In: 4
Bags Out: 9
Accessories In: 16
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 193
Total out : 1895



So, since this is the homeward stretch for annual goals, I went back to the first page


> 1) touch everything I own this year.


I still have the pantry to sort through, tool boxes to clean thoroughly and give items away, and books. Probably will get everything but tools. But this was a massive undertaking, with clearing out and selling the Cottage, so I’m giving myself leeway on this.



> 2) no net gain - no buying anything for my closet unless I can fund it with things I’ve sold.


Honestly, my sales have been really good this year. I still have a month to go, but as long as I keep my buying under some loose controls in December, I will clear this goal with ease.



> 3) including my donations, do a 2021 in 2021. Eliminate 2021 items from my home.


I have 126 items to go, and 20 of them are already in a box to go out the door. This one will still take some effort, but I am on track!


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> I had a couple of donation runs, put my Poshmark closet on sale 50% and went through my old Christmas stuff and listed it the fragile things and stuff I know I won’t display. On the flip side, I got some bad news health-wise and  shopped like a madwoman. The thing
> 
> November
> Bags In: 3
> Bags out: 1
> Accessories In: 2
> Accessories Out: 39
> Total out: 548
> 
> November YTD
> Bags In: 4
> Bags Out: 9
> Accessories In: 16
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 193
> Total out : 1895
> 
> 
> 
> So, since this is the homeward stretch for annual goals, I went back to the first page
> 
> I still have the pantry to sort through, tool boxes to clean thoroughly and give items away, and books. Probably will get everything but tools. But this was a massive undertaking, with clearing out and selling the Cottage, so I’m giving myself leeway on this.
> 
> 
> Honestly, my sales have been really good this year. I still have a month to go, but as long as I keep my buying under some loose controls in December, I will clear this goal with ease.
> 
> 
> I have 126 items to go, and 20 of them are already in a box to go out the door. This one will still take some effort, but I am on track!


I am sorry about the Health News . Hope that changes for the better. On your goals you have done awesome and that deserves a big congrats! I think I will try something like this next year.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> It is not Sunday but we missed adding this week's challenge. Show us your Fendi, Ferragamo and Longchamp. Again I have none of these. I much preferred the previous system of challenges put at the top of the page. This way no one seems to remember. If we do weekly ones, we should put them by the week at the top for the future.


I agree! It is so hard to keep track. I have one Longchamp bag and one wallet.


----------



## americandreaming

Vintage Leather said:


> I had a couple of donation runs, put my Poshmark closet on sale 50% and went through my old Christmas stuff and listed it the fragile things and stuff I know I won’t display. On the flip side, I got some bad news health-wise and  shopped like a madwoman. The thing
> 
> November
> Bags In: 3
> Bags out: 1
> Accessories In: 2
> Accessories Out: 39
> Total out: 548
> 
> November YTD
> Bags In: 4
> Bags Out: 9
> Accessories In: 16
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 193
> Total out : 1895
> 
> 
> 
> So, since this is the homeward stretch for annual goals, I went back to the first page
> 
> I still have the pantry to sort through, tool boxes to clean thoroughly and give items away, and books. Probably will get everything but tools. But this was a massive undertaking, with clearing out and selling the Cottage, so I’m giving myself leeway on this.
> 
> 
> Honestly, my sales have been really good this year. I still have a month to go, but as long as I keep my buying under some loose controls in December, I will clear this goal with ease.
> 
> 
> I have 126 items to go, and 20 of them are already in a box to go out the door. This one will still take some effort, but I am on track!


Amazing out stats


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Strange as things have moved for me this month.


Things aren't moving for me. I sold three SLGs, all new with tags, this month. The bags aren't moving, probably because they are used, not even the vintage.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I agree! It is so hard to keep track. I have one Longchamp bag and one wallet.
> View attachment 5262507


I adore this one.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Things aren't moving for me. I sold three SLGs, all new with tags, this month. The bags aren't moving, probably because they are used, not even the vintage.


That could be it . The ones I had go out were either new or pristine.


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> *october stats*
> bags in 2
> bag out 0
> slgs in 0
> slgs out 1
> 
> *ytd stats*
> bags in 34
> bags out 3
> slgs in 3
> slgs in 5
> 
> still waiting on the big influx of hg style bags
> continuing to review as each bag experience sparks new changes


*november stats *
bags in 2
bags out 0
slgs in 0
slgs out 0

*ytd*
bags in 36
bags out 3
slgs in 3
slgs in 5

plan - still want to move six to eight bags out but I'm not willing to price them to sell. I'm planning to bring as many of them as I can over to the US as I think they'll move more quickly/easily w/o the lower shipping and taxes.

still have two more bags on order which I will count when I buy - probably next month.

I still need to buy a new shoe rack. My upstairs shoes are collecting dust.

Now that I'm going out to the office and in general more I need to review my huge makeup collection.  I thought I needed to buy new concealer and it was only as I left the store after not finding what I wanted that I remembered I have drawers of unopened stock including many many concealers...


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

americandreaming said:


> *november stats *
> bags in 2
> bags out 0
> slgs in 0
> slgs out 0
> 
> *ytd*
> bags in 36
> bags out 3
> slgs in 3
> slgs in 5
> 
> plan - still want to move six to eight bags out but I'm not willing to price them to sell. I'm planning to bring as many of them as I can over to the US as I think they'll move more quickly/easily w/o the lower shipping and taxes.
> 
> still have two more bags on order which I will count when I buy - probably next month.
> 
> I still need to buy a new shoe rack. My upstairs shoes are collecting dust.
> 
> Now that I'm going out to the office and in general more I need to review my huge makeup collection.  I thought I needed to buy new concealer and it was only as I left the store after not finding what I wanted that I remembered I have drawers of unopened stock including many many concealers...


Maybe do what I am starting to do. Each day pick a spot and unclutter or reorganize for a few minutes. Yesterday I removed all the fancy shopping bags I  some how collected. I recycled a ton and now have more space in that corner of a closet. I need to go through makeup again too.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Maybe do what I am starting to do. Each day pick a spot and unclutter or reorganized for a few minutes. Yesterday I removed all the fancy shopping bags I  some how collected. I recycled a ton and now have more space in that corner of a closet. I need to go through makeup again too.


We are remodeling our kitchen and in about a month I'll have to pack up everything so they can take away the old cabinets. I'm going through one cabinet or drawer a day, pulling out the things I don't think I need to keep.


----------



## FizzyWater

*november stats*
bags in 0
bags out 0
slgs in 2
slgs out 0

No bags this month, but I was on a weird bag binge in October.  I've come to accept that my favorite bag in the world is a super-cheap model from 15 years ago by a brand that no one has heard of.  So I bought one in every color Ebay had and most of them are waiting for me in the US for the Christmas visit.  I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need a ponyhair version.  I have never in my life owned anything ponyhair.  And yet it calls to me.

We went to Lisbon for our 10-year anniversary, and it was great.  Sunny, warm, great food, everyone is vaccinated so almost no Covid restrictions.  (Compared to Germany, anyway.). All the touristy shops sell SLGs and purses made out of thin cork backed with fabric, and I picked up 2 cork pouches in one place, one red and one blue, to hold (and match!) the scarves I'd brought.


----------



## Cookiefiend

FizzyWater said:


> *november stats*
> bags in 0
> bags out 0
> slgs in 2
> slgs out 0
> 
> No bags this month, but I was on a weird bag binge in October.  I've come to accept that my favorite bag in the world is a super-cheap model from 15 years ago by a brand that no one has heard of.  So I bought one in every color Ebay had and most of them are waiting for me in the US for the Christmas visit.  I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need a ponyhair version.  I have never in my life owned anything ponyhair.  And yet it calls to me.
> 
> We went to Lisbon for our 10-year anniversary, and it was great.  Sunny, warm, great food, everyone is vaccinated so almost no Covid restrictions.  (Compared to Germany, anyway.). All the touristy shops sell SLGs and purses made out of thin cork backed with fabric, and I picked up 2 cork pouches in one place, one red and one blue, to hold (and match!) the scarves I'd brought.


Well… , now we all need to know what this fabulous bag is… and we definitely need to see the ponyhair version!


(I once had a very cute and tiny ponyhair purse - and never carried it! )


----------



## papertiger

Nov pop-in

In
Bags 0
SLGs 0
Scarves 0 (resisted a second H Lazy Leopardesses   - I can't believe it - still tempted though ha ha) 
Accessories 1 (leather shoulder pads - resisted matching hat  - so far )

Out
Bags 0
SLGs 0
Scarves 1 (gift of vintage silk for a friend  )
Accessories 0

That's not bad (for me).

I wore a little indie label, black fur pouch on a chunky gold chain to a party (Sunday) I had only wore once before. I also wore an Alexander McQueen skirt from 2015, Dolce & Gab top from OMG, like 2002-ish (and yes, I bought it then). Otherwise nothing worth telling you about. H Black leather Evie, Evie, Evie and occasionally something green. I got my large chocolate Chloe Bay out (brown looks great right now) felt the weight  and put it back  .

Dec is _not_ off to a good start:
I bought some shearling-lined, black suede Pilar boots in the Fitflop Cyber Week sale https://www.fitflop.com/uk/en/shop/pilar-shearling-lined-suede-platform-ankle-boots-p-EF4#090 . I got another 20% off for being a new customer (how to make sure you'll never buy from them again LOL).  I did not buy the Centenary Guccis (lovely, amazing, amazing, _amazing, _such good quality, but the heel practically flat and £1.3K more than the boots I bought) and I'm off to Scotland in all weathers to walk on rough terrain. One pair of shoes/boots now has to go!

Funny story:
My usual CC didn't work at Gucci (shoulder pads - I won't tell you how much - ridiculous). I must have gone over my limit  or forgot the pin, soooo embarrassed .Used a different one, all OK. Next day, remembered I'd been merrily trying to use an expired card I hadn't cut it up yet  This world is too complicated for me


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Nov pop-in
> 
> In
> Bags 0
> SLGs 0
> Scarves 0 (resisted a second H Lazy Leopardesses   - I can't believe it - still tempted though ha ha)
> Accessories 1 (leather shoulder pads - resisted matching hat  - so far )
> 
> Out
> Bags 0
> SLGs 0
> Scarves 1 (gift of vintage silk for a friend  )
> Accessories 0
> 
> That's not bad (for me).
> 
> I wore a little indie label, black fur pouch on a chunky gold chain to a party (Sunday) I had only wore once before. I also wore an Alexander McQueen skirt from 2015, Dolce & Gab top from OMG, like 2002-ish (and yes, I bought it then). Otherwise nothing worth telling you about. H Black leather Evie, Evie, Evie and occasionally something green. I got my large chocolate Chloe Bay out (brown looks great right now) felt the weight  and put it back  .
> 
> Dec is _not_ off to a good start:
> I bought some shearling-lined, black suede Pilar boots in the Fitflop Cyber Week sale https://www.fitflop.com/uk/en/shop/pilar-shearling-lined-suede-platform-ankle-boots-p-EF4#090 . I got another 20% off for being a new customer (how to make sure you'll never buy from them again LOL).  I did not buy the Centenary Guccis (lovely, amazing, amazing, _amazing, _such good quality, but the heel practically flat and £1.3K more than the boots I bought) and I'm off to Scotland in all weathers to walk on rough terrain. One pair of shoes/boots now has to go!
> 
> Funny story:
> My usual CC didn't work at Gucci (shoulder pads - I won't tell you how much - ridiculous). I must have gone over my limit  or forgot the pin, soooo embarrassed .Used a different one, all OK. Next day, remembered I'd been merrily trying to use an expired card I hadn't cut it up yet  This world is too complicated for me


Those boots are soooo cute! Please let us know how comfy they are.  
In the winter,  my go to boots are all from Fitflop. I live in them.


----------



## JenJBS

My two Ferragamo bags.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I haven’t kept track, but I have gotten rid of things due to the move. Kitchen stuff, some clothes, linens that now will no longer match. No bags…I am at purse peace. I have bought some new things for the new house, but nothing expensive, most under $30 and a lot of it was new-to-me. Found some great decorating finds at Goodwill.
Would love to sell the bags I have listed!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My two Ferragamo bags.
> 
> View attachment 5262869
> View attachment 5262870


Lovev the purple one!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovev the purple one!!!



Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> My two Ferragamo bags.
> 
> View attachment 5262869
> View attachment 5262870


Love the black one!


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the black one!



Thank you!


----------



## missie1

Here are most of my Fendi bags and twilly‘s


----------



## missie1

JenJBS said:


> My two Ferragamo bags.
> 
> View attachment 5262869
> View attachment 5262870


The purple is so fabulous


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> My two Ferragamo bags.
> 
> View attachment 5262869
> View attachment 5262870



Wow, timeless. And that shade of violet purple - OMG


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> Here are most of my Fendi bags and twilly‘s



Loving Fendi atm


----------



## whateve

missie1 said:


> Here are most of my Fendi bags and twilly‘s


Love those scalloped edges and the pretty twillies!


----------



## whateve

November stats

0 bags in
0 bags out
1 slgs in 
3 slgs out

ytd
bags in 7
bags out 4
slgs in 16
slgs out 19


----------



## missie1

whateve said:


> Love those scalloped edges and the pretty twillies!


Thank you.  I forgot I had so much Fendi till this challenge lol


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> My two Ferragamo bags.
> 
> View attachment 5262869
> View attachment 5262870


Both are lovely. Does the purple one come with a crossbody strap?


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> Here are most of my Fendi bags and twilly‘s


Great collection! Love that green one.


----------



## Cookiefiend

November stats!
Bags in or out - zero.
SLG in or out - zero.
Scarves in or out - 2 in, 0 out. I finally found a pink Kachinas!  I have bought 2 more in November, but they're not here yet, so I'll count them for December. 

Challenges - I have forgotten what they were ()... but I did wear 9 different bags!
I finished 3 books, and started 3 more (The Witching Hour, I Capture the Castle, and The Drawing of the Three). 

For December, I'll wear my red bags 3 times, and concentrate on bringing down the CPW on a few others.


----------



## JenJBS

missie1 said:


> The purple is so fabulous


Thank you!   




papertiger said:


> Wow, timeless. And that shade of violet purple - OMG


Thank you!  I love that Ferragamo is timeless rather than trendy.




dcooney4 said:


> Both are lovely. Does the purple one come with a crossbody strap?


Thank you!  Yes, it does, but I never use mine. It's an office bag for me; so just carrying it to the car, into the office, back to the car, and back to the apartment I don't need a crossbody strap.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh! I can play this week! I have two Diors:
> The Be Dior (this isn’t the best photo of it - the silver handle and back pocket are so fun!)
> View attachment 5255937
> 
> And the Lady bag
> View attachment 5255939


Just stunning


----------



## More bags

mariliz11 said:


> Two Diors for me: soft lady tote and hardcore clutch with crystals
> View attachment 5256091
> View attachment 5256092


Great Diors!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> My two Chanel pieces - a wallet & a tote.
> View attachment 5256013


Fantastic Chanels!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Some of mine to say good night! School tomorrow... I really have to go to bed!
> 
> 
> Lady Dior Rendez-Vous, Anselm Reile for Dior
> 
> View attachment 5256101
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Gambler Dice bag
> 
> View attachment 5256102
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Detective
> 
> View attachment 5256104
> 
> ...and the matching boots
> View attachment 5256105
> 
> 
> 
> Dior St Germain tote bag
> 
> View attachment 5256107


Your Lady Dior Rendez-Vous, Anselm Reile for Dior is striking!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Ok here I am with my Celine showcase.   I am fond of Celine bags. There’s a quiet cool chic about them.
> 
> Left to right:
> Brown Belt Bag
> Blue Trio with magenta interior
> Blue Blade Bag
> Blue Zip Around with pink interior 2011
> Pink wallet set
> 
> View attachment 5260732
> 
> The zip around on the far right is the most unusual.  It’s  like a soft briefcase with chain straps. I really like the surprise of a contrast interior, pink!  Theoretically it is a day-to-evening bag, when it folds into a fortune cookie like shape.  Actually, it’s a bit awkward as it sticks out but I succumbed to emotion.
> View attachment 5260738
> 
> 
> Of the Celines, the brown belt bag is my favorite. It just feels super luxe.


Gorgeous variety in your Celine family!

@baghabitz34 your Coach family is beautiful!


----------



## More bags

*November & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*

Bag rotation - 15 bags
Exited 16 items - winter boots, shoes, winter coat, snow pants/474 exited YTD
Read 1 book
*Nov 2021 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> *November & YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Bag rotation - 15 bags
> *Exited 16 items - winter boots, shoes, winter coat, snow pants/474 exited YTD*
> Read 1 book
> *Nov 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out



Great clear out. You inspire me


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> We are remodeling our kitchen and in about a month I'll have to pack up everything so they can take away the old cabinets. I'm going through one cabinet or drawer a day, pulling out the things I don't think I need to keep.


I went through this a few months ago!  I had given away a lot of stuff or threw some out.  The work has been finished for about 1.5 months now but I have not completed putting back things.  I’m just too lazy!  Well, having work done in the house while I was staying there stressed me much, so I don’t have the energy yet to finish moving back stuff.


----------



## msd_bags

I don’t know when I last took a bag photo, maybe a year ago?  The pandemic has taken away my happiness with bags.  Hopefully it is coming back.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here is me with my AMQ Padlock bag waiting at a doctor’s clinic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

missie1 said:


> Here are most of my Fendi bags and twilly‘s


Oh I love your pink and green wrappy! Is that from a current collection?


----------



## Sunshine mama

msd_bags said:


> I went through this a few months ago!  I had given away a lot of stuff or threw some out.  The work has been finished for about 1.5 months now but I have not completed putting back things.  I’m just too lazy!  Well, having work done in the house while I was staying there stressed me much, so I don’t have the energy yet to finish moving back stuff.


IMO, I personally wouldn't call it due to being lazy. That in and of itself doesn't help me. I know what you mean though! When we were getting the basement remodeled it was soooo stressful!
As for me, I think when I go through something like a remodel or anything majorly stressful in life, unless there's a time restraint, I just want to reset my mind, and that takes some time. And as I get older,  even my body takes time to recoup. 
And I really like @whateve  's approach to tackling things in a small bite sized manner! It's so do-able that way.


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> Well… , now we all need to know what this fabulous bag is… and we definitely need to see the ponyhair version!



It's the Lola by Hobo International.

Oh hey, I get to tell a gratitude story!  I used to spend a LOT of time at a salon getting brightly colored extensions (the hairdresser was very good at hair and very bad at estimating how long it would take) and they had art and purses for sale on their walls that I spent a LOT of time staring at and eventually buying.  (I still have 2 pieces of art and a candy-apple-red patent wristlet also by HI, and gave away the aqua wristlet that I just never wore.)

The hairdresser was a huge fan of Jesse Sykes and the Sweet Hereafter, and after much raving I picked up a couple of their CDs, which I listened to rather obsessively after moving to Germany and having way too much lonely time in my apartment.  At some point I visited Berlin with a friend, discovered JSatSH were playing, and bought tickets for the whole friend group we were staying with.  They all wimped out on going, but I got to see the band in the tiniest club ever from about 15 feet away, and it was AMAZING.  The rest of the weekend was wonderful and quirky, too, and a great memory.

So I'm grateful for people sharing their musical obsessions, and their friend groups, and their ridiculously silly hats for picnicking on the bank of the Spree on a sunny Easter morning.




I carried the black version daily for more than a year when I first moved to Hamburg, until the zipper broke.  (This is a replacement from Ebay.)  It fits tidily under my arm, is discreet and a bit elegant, is impossible to pickpocket, is small enough to keep me from carrying the kitchen sink but big enough for an umbrella, hand fan, long wallet, smartphone, keys, and a fabric shopping bag or two.  With a smaller wallet it perfectly fits a paperback book, which was Very Important back in the day.

So I went on a buying binge and picked up the red and green in August, which I like very much.  The gray is the gray that I'm trying to stick with for summer, by another minor brand, Louis Quatorze.  I picked it up online and it's just smaller enough to start getting uncomfortable, both for fitting stuff in and on my shoulder.  Back in the US, from another, stress-related binge, I have white, hot pink, and brown bags waiting to see, which are all way outside my comfort zone, and may not make it back to Germany with me.  I've also seen it in light brown and seen reference to a plum, which I'd love.  And of course, the calf-hair (not pony, oops) https://www.ebay.com/itm/373793135384 which could be a neat variation, or could look like my favorite bag in a gorilla suit.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> It's the Lola by Hobo International.
> 
> Oh hey, I get to tell a gratitude story!  I used to spend a LOT of time at a salon getting brightly colored extensions (the hairdresser was very good at hair and very bad at estimating how long it would take) and they had art and purses for sale on their walls that I spent a LOT of time staring at and eventually buying.  (I still have 2 pieces of art and a candy-apple-red patent wristlet also by HI, and gave away the aqua wristlet that I just never wore.)
> 
> The hairdresser was a huge fan of Jesse Sykes and the Sweet Hereafter, and after much raving I picked up a couple of their CDs, which I listened to rather obsessively after moving to Germany and having way too much lonely time in my apartment.  At some point I visited Berlin with a friend, discovered JSatSH were playing, and bought tickets for the whole friend group we were staying with.  They all wimped out on going, but I got to see the band in the tiniest club ever from about 15 feet away, and it was AMAZING.  The rest of the weekend was wonderful and quirky, too, and a great memory.
> 
> So I'm grateful for people sharing their musical obsessions, and their friend groups, and their ridiculously silly hats for picnicking on the bank of the Spree on a sunny Easter morning.
> 
> View attachment 5264075
> 
> 
> I carried the black version daily for more than a year when I first moved to Hamburg, until the zipper broke.  (This is a replacement from Ebay.)  It fits tidily under my arm, is discreet and a bit elegant, is impossible to pickpocket, is small enough to keep me from carrying the kitchen sink but big enough for an umbrella, hand fan, long wallet, smartphone, keys, and a fabric shopping bag or two.  With a smaller wallet it perfectly fits a paperback book, which was Very Important back in the day.
> 
> So I went on a buying binge and picked up the red and green in August, which I like very much.  The gray is the gray that I'm trying to stick with for summer, by another minor brand, Louis Quatorze.  I picked it up online and it's just smaller enough to start getting uncomfortable, both for fitting stuff in and on my shoulder.  Back in the US, from another, stress-related binge, I have white, hot pink, and brown bags waiting to see, which are all way outside my comfort zone, and may not make it back to Germany with me.  I've also seen it in light brown and seen reference to a plum, which I'd love.  And of course, the calf-hair (not pony, oops) https://www.ebay.com/itm/373793135384 which could be a neat variation, or could look like my favorite bag in a gorilla suit.



It's great when you find a bag that suits your needs perfectly


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> It's great when you find a bag that suits your needs perfectly



It is!  I have (too) many other bags, mostly at higher price and quality points, but this is the one that is just always easy to wear.  I feel like an unsuccessful Bag Person.


----------



## Cookiefiend

FizzyWater said:


> It's the Lola by Hobo International.
> 
> Oh hey, I get to tell a gratitude story!  I used to spend a LOT of time at a salon getting brightly colored extensions (the hairdresser was very good at hair and very bad at estimating how long it would take) and they had art and purses for sale on their walls that I spent a LOT of time staring at and eventually buying.  (I still have 2 pieces of art and a candy-apple-red patent wristlet also by HI, and gave away the aqua wristlet that I just never wore.)
> 
> The hairdresser was a huge fan of Jesse Sykes and the Sweet Hereafter, and after much raving I picked up a couple of their CDs, which I listened to rather obsessively after moving to Germany and having way too much lonely time in my apartment.  At some point I visited Berlin with a friend, discovered JSatSH were playing, and bought tickets for the whole friend group we were staying with.  They all wimped out on going, but I got to see the band in the tiniest club ever from about 15 feet away, and it was AMAZING.  The rest of the weekend was wonderful and quirky, too, and a great memory.
> 
> So I'm grateful for people sharing their musical obsessions, and their friend groups, and their ridiculously silly hats for picnicking on the bank of the Spree on a sunny Easter morning.
> 
> View attachment 5264075
> 
> 
> I carried the black version daily for more than a year when I first moved to Hamburg, until the zipper broke.  (This is a replacement from Ebay.)  It fits tidily under my arm, is discreet and a bit elegant, is impossible to pickpocket, is small enough to keep me from carrying the kitchen sink but big enough for an umbrella, hand fan, long wallet, smartphone, keys, and a fabric shopping bag or two.  With a smaller wallet it perfectly fits a paperback book, which was Very Important back in the day.
> 
> So I went on a buying binge and picked up the red and green in August, which I like very much.  The gray is the gray that I'm trying to stick with for summer, by another minor brand, Louis Quatorze.  I picked it up online and it's just smaller enough to start getting uncomfortable, both for fitting stuff in and on my shoulder.  Back in the US, from another, stress-related binge, I have white, hot pink, and brown bags waiting to see, which are all way outside my comfort zone, and may not make it back to Germany with me.  I've also seen it in light brown and seen reference to a plum, which I'd love.  And of course, the calf-hair (not pony, oops) https://www.ebay.com/itm/373793135384 which could be a neat variation, or could look like my favorite bag in a gorilla suit.


Fantastic! How marvelous to find a bag that works so well for you! And - bwahahaaaa - your favorite bag in a gorilla suit  
That actually makes you a very successful bag person!


----------



## essiedub

FizzyWater said:


> I carried the black version daily for more than a year when I first moved to Hamburg, until the zipper broke.  (This is a replacement from Ebay.)  It fits tidily under my arm, is discreet and a bit elegant, is impossible to pickpocket, is small enough to keep me from carrying the kitchen sink but big enough for an umbrella, hand fan, long wallet, smartphone, keys, and a fabric shopping bag or two.  With a smaller wallet it perfectly fits a paperback book, which was Very Important back in the day.



I have been thinking about pickpockets recently. Indeed, Zippers and flaps are good deterrents.
Well this sounds like the perfect size with the functionality you need! That gray is very attractive. I like that contrast edge or is that a shadow? Those buttons would probably go unbuttoned for me though.


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> I don’t know when I last took a bag photo, maybe a year ago?  The pandemic has taken away my happiness with bags.  Hopefully it is coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me with my AMQ Padlock bag waiting at a doctor’s clinic.



I’ve always liked this bag!
Yes this pandemic..have you been going into the office? I guess bags also need socialization.
I haven’t been posting as much either but thank goodness for TPF to keep me in the loop on day to day lifestyle (of the purse obsessed!)   this is the only social media I use and it helps


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> Fantastic! How marvelous to find a bag that works so well for you! And - bwahahaaaa - your favorite bag in a gorilla suit
> That actually makes you a very successful bag person!



Thank you!  I actually kind of think your Drag is the grown-up version - heavier and larger, but better proportioned in total and sooo gorgeous...  But at 100x the price premium I couldn't have ALL the colors! 



essiedub said:


> I have been thinking about pickpockets recently. Indeed, Zippers and flaps are good deterrents.
> Well this sounds like the perfect size with the functionality you need! That gray is very attractive. I like that contrast edge or is that a shadow? Those buttons would probably go unbuttoned for me though.



I'm a bit more paranoid than warranted, I must say.  The only time I've been pickpocketed was in the Paris Metro, where some people offered my mom a seat, there was a little dance of standing up and sitting down, they got off at the next station, and then we realized several zippers were open.  But the purse I was wearing was under my arm with pockets off to front and back* (kind of like this but purse-sized:  https://www.tombihn.com/products/aeronaut-45?variant=16037975719999 ) and the main compartment wasn't touched.  The Lola zipper is, of course, tucked into my armpit, so someone would have to be pretty blatant about getting into it.

The gray is perfect  The edge is dark red, which is striking but a little heavy for what I had hoped would be my "summer garden party" purse.  OTOH, do I go to summer garden parties?  Only if I host them, in which case I'm in grubby clothes trying to tear out the last blackberries before guests arrive!

*I think I found it - I had to remember the name Perry Ellis:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Beautiful-Perry-Ellis-Turquoise-Shoulder-Bag-5349f3c60fb6cd054a19cffb I still traveled with it, just careful to keep nothing important in the side pockets.  It disintegrated in Florence, so - oh no! - I had to buy a bag there.  (Which frankly was probably actually made in Turkey and the quality's not awesome, but it makes a competent laptop bag.)


----------



## Cookiefiend

My Ferragamos!
Studio Bag - I met with a dear TPFer yesterday for lunch, this is the bag I wore - working on my red bags x 3! 


Trifolio 


Studio Tote (this is a google photo tho)


----------



## baghabitz34

More bags said:


> Gorgeous variety in your Celine family!
> 
> @baghabitz34 your Coach family is beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> IMO, I personally wouldn't call it due to being lazy. That in and of itself doesn't help me. I know what you mean though! When we were getting the basement remodeled it was soooo stressful!
> As for me, I think when I go through something like a remodel or anything majorly stressful in life, unless there's a time restraint, I just want to reset my mind, and that takes some time. And as I get older,  even my body takes time to recoup.
> And I really like @whateve  's approach to tackling things in a small bite sized manner! It's so do-able that way.


I can’t live in chaos. That stresses me out even more than moving/reno. I get irritable when things are out if place and/or I can’t find them. I had everything unpacked and where it needed to be within 36 hours of the movers leaving. I would rather have a super busy stressful day or two and then have it done so I can rest without looking at a bunch of stuff that still needs to be done. Besides, I do most of the work ahead of time in my mind, so I know where I want things to go and have a general gameplan to follow. That way I can be as efficient as possible to get the most done in a minimal time. I am definitely an “an object in motion stays in motion, and object at rest stays at rest.” My DH has learned to just stay out of my way and let me do. If I beed help, I ask, but if he does that, things will turn out well because I work systematically and have perfectionist tendencies. There are always other projects/things he can go work on.

That’s not to say I don’t have plenty more to do! We are getting the old house ready to list next week, then I need to paint and arrange the basement in the new house. Hopefully by the time I am done with that, the old house will be under contract and I can move and integrate what was left there for staging into the new house before we go to my dad’s for Christmas.

Putting it all out there to do kinda makes my head spin, but to be honest, I like being busy. Especially when after I am done, I can breathe while taking a look and enjoying the fruits of my labor.


----------



## baghabitz34

My end of the year challenge is to use some bags that have not received enough love this year. So today I’m using my blue Willow tote.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## missie1

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I love your pink and green wrappy! Is that from a current collection?


Hi I got it earlier this year.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5264249
> 
> My end of the year challenge is to use some bags that have not received enough love this year. So today I’m using my blue Willow tote.


Baby Yoda!!!!!!!!! So cute!


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> I had a couple of donation runs, put my Poshmark closet on sale 50% and went through my old Christmas stuff and listed it the fragile things and stuff I know I won’t display. On the flip side, I got some bad news health-wise and  shopped like a madwoman. The thing


Oh, gosh, I'm really sorry to hear about the bad health news. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I agree! It is so hard to keep track. I have one Longchamp bag and one wallet.
> View attachment 5262507


Cute bag. And I'm madly in love with your fish charm!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> My Ferragamos!
> Studio Bag - I met with a dear TPFer yesterday for lunch, this is the bag I wore - working on my red bags x 3!
> View attachment 5264199
> 
> Trifolio
> View attachment 5264200
> 
> Studio Tote (this is a google photo tho)
> View attachment 5264201



These are so beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> I can’t live in chaos. That stresses me out even more than moving/reno. I get irritable when things are out if place and/or I can’t find them. I had everything unpacked and where it needed to be within 36 hours of the movers leaving. I would rather have a super busy stressful day or two and then have it done so I can rest without looking at a bunch of stuff that still needs to be done. Besides, I do most of the work ahead of time in my mind, so I know where I want things to go and have a general gameplan to follow. That way I can be as efficient as possible to get the most done in a minimal time. I am definitely an “an object in motion stays in motion, and object at rest stays at rest.” My DH has learned to just stay out of my way and let me do. If I beed help, I ask, but if he does that, things will turn out well because I work systematically and have perfectionist tendencies. There are always other projects/things he can go work on.
> 
> That’s not to say I don’t have plenty more to do! We are getting the old house ready to list next week, then I need to paint and arrange the basement in the new house. Hopefully by the time I am done with that, the old house will be under contract and I can move and integrate what was left there for staging into the new house before we go to my dad’s for Christmas.
> 
> Putting it all out there to do kinda makes my head spin, but to be honest, I like being busy. Especially when after I am done, I can breathe while taking a look and enjoying the fruits of my labor.


Oh my! 
You are just like my husband!(getting things done quickly and efficiently) 
For me, it's dizzying just following his footsteps! 
According to my DH, when we have  projects in the house, I've been known to just disappear and not to be found! Then he finds me in the corner of the house somewhere taking a coffee break.


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> These are so beautiful!


Thank you sweetheart! I know you share my Ferragamo love!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> All comtemporary brands, nothing over $150, most under $75.



That´s what really should be selling right now...  Good Luck!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Strange as things have moved for me this month.



For me only cheap clothes have moved- sold well under the prices they shoud have been selling for. At least as a cheap shopper I recovered what I paid.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> That could be it . The ones I had go out were either new or pristine.



Fit to be presents...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Maybe do what I am starting to do. Each day pick a spot and unclutter or reorganize for a few minutes. Yesterday I removed all the fancy shopping bags I  some how collected. I recycled a ton and now have more space in that corner of a closet. I need to go through makeup again too.



I need to go through suitcases full of clothes and do a proper purge...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My one and only Fendi bag... the good old Spy nobody wants to buy...  
I love to see and touch this bag, but it´s too floppy for me to use. We haven´t connected...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Your Lady Dior Rendez-Vous, Anselm Reile for Dior is striking!



Thank-you! It feels like a piece of jewellery to me. A prescious collectors item. One day boring me will have an opportunity to actually wear it...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> I went through this a few months ago!  I had given away a lot of stuff or threw some out.  The work has been finished for about 1.5 months now but I have not completed putting back things.  I’m just too lazy!  Well, having work done in the house while I was staying there stressed me much, so I don’t have the energy yet to finish moving back stuff.



Maybe you simply need to take a break and breath. 
The stuff won´t run away. You can put it away later when you feel more capable of doing so.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> It's the Lola by Hobo International.
> 
> Oh hey, I get to tell a gratitude story!  I used to spend a LOT of time at a salon getting brightly colored extensions (the hairdresser was very good at hair and very bad at estimating how long it would take) and they had art and purses for sale on their walls that I spent a LOT of time staring at and eventually buying.  (I still have 2 pieces of art and a candy-apple-red patent wristlet also by HI, and gave away the aqua wristlet that I just never wore.)
> 
> The hairdresser was a huge fan of Jesse Sykes and the Sweet Hereafter, and after much raving I picked up a couple of their CDs, which I listened to rather obsessively after moving to Germany and having way too much lonely time in my apartment.  At some point I visited Berlin with a friend, discovered JSatSH were playing, and bought tickets for the whole friend group we were staying with.  They all wimped out on going, but I got to see the band in the tiniest club ever from about 15 feet away, and it was AMAZING.  The rest of the weekend was wonderful and quirky, too, and a great memory.
> 
> So I'm grateful for people sharing their musical obsessions, and their friend groups, and their ridiculously silly hats for picnicking on the bank of the Spree on a sunny Easter morning.
> 
> View attachment 5264075
> 
> 
> I like the calf hair bag very much!
> 
> I carried the black version daily for more than a year when I first moved to Hamburg, until the zipper broke.  (This is a replacement from Ebay.)  It fits tidily under my arm, is discreet and a bit elegant, is impossible to pickpocket, is small enough to keep me from carrying the kitchen sink but big enough for an umbrella, hand fan, long wallet, smartphone, keys, and a fabric shopping bag or two.  With a smaller wallet it perfectly fits a paperback book, which was Very Important back in the day.
> 
> So I went on a buying binge and picked up the red and green in August, which I like very much.  The gray is the gray that I'm trying to stick with for summer, by another minor brand, Louis Quatorze.  I picked it up online and it's just smaller enough to start getting uncomfortable, both for fitting stuff in and on my shoulder.  Back in the US, from another, stress-related binge, I have white, hot pink, and brown bags waiting to see, which are all way outside my comfort zone, and may not make it back to Germany with me.  I've also seen it in light brown and seen reference to a plum, which I'd love.  And of course, the calf-hair (not pony, oops) https://www.ebay.com/itm/373793135384 which could be a neat variation, or could look like my favorite bag in a gorilla suit.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Cute bag. And I'm madly in love with your fish charm!


Thanks! Me too! The fish is for sale here for not a bad starting price. https://www.ebay.com/itm/304247387627?hash=item46d68eb5eb:g:6xcAAOSwe3Bg6T4H


----------



## essiedub

FizzyWater said:


> Thank you!  I actually kind of think your Drag is the grown-up version - heavier and larger, but better proportioned in total and sooo gorgeous...  But at 100x the price premium I couldn't have ALL the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit more paranoid than warranted, I must say.  The only time I've been pickpocketed was in the Paris Metro, where some people offered my mom a seat, there was a little dance of standing up and sitting down, they got off at the next station, and then we realized several zippers were open.  But the purse I was wearing was under my arm with pockets off to front and back* (kind of like this but purse-sized:  https://www.tombihn.com/products/aeronaut-45?variant=16037975719999 ) and the main compartment wasn't touched.  The Lola zipper is, of course, tucked into my armpit, so someone would have to be pretty blatant about getting into it.
> 
> The gray is perfect  The edge is dark red, which is striking but a little heavy for what I had hoped would be my "summer garden party" purse.  OTOH, do I go to summer garden parties?  Only if I host them, in which case I'm in grubby clothes trying to tear out the last blackberries before guests arrive!
> 
> *I think I found it - I had to remember the name Perry Ellis:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Beautiful-Perry-Ellis-Turquoise-Shoulder-Bag-5349f3c60fb6cd054a19cffb I still traveled with it, just careful to keep nothing important in the side pockets.  It disintegrated in Florence, so - oh no! - I had to buy a bag there.  (Which frankly was probably actually made in Turkey and the quality's not awesome, but it makes a competent laptop bag.)



well I’m coming to your garden party! That’ll give me an excuse to carry something special! 

I drive most of the time and I prefer open totes so I’d be a easy target for pickpockets. Gah. I get the most paranoid at grocery stores. When I was in high school, I got pickpocketed in a variety store.still remember..they got $24 and that was a lot then.  I still miss that little small burgundy triple fold wallet.  Yeah these pickpockets ..they are good. I suppose we all have our core competencies?


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> My Ferragamos!
> Studio Bag - I met with a dear TPFer yesterday for lunch, this is the bag I wore - working on my red bags x 3!
> View attachment 5264199
> 
> Trifolio
> View attachment 5264200
> 
> Studio Tote (this is a google photo tho)
> View attachment 5264201


Oooooh! Pretty! Oh I wish I could meet with a TPFer and just talk bags and accessories! 
Um..No I really don’t want to hear about your job, kids activities, blah blah


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> I can’t live in chaos. That stresses me out even more than moving/reno. I get irritable when things are out if place and/or I can’t find them. I had everything unpacked and where it needed to be within 36 hours of the movers leaving. I would rather have a super busy stressful day or two and then have it done so I can rest without looking at a bunch of stuff that still needs to be done. Besides, I do most of the work ahead of time in my mind, so I know where I want things to go and have a general gameplan to follow. That way I can be as efficient as possible to get the most done in a minimal time. I am definitely an “an object in motion stays in motion, and object at rest stays at rest.” My DH has learned to just stay out of my way and let me do. If I beed help, I ask, but if he does that, things will turn out well because I work systematically and have perfectionist tendencies. There are always other projects/things he can go work on.
> 
> That’s not to say I don’t have plenty more to do! We are getting the old house ready to list next week, then I need to paint and arrange the basement in the new house. Hopefully by the time I am done with that, the old house will be under contract and I can move and integrate what was left there for staging into the new house before we go to my dad’s for Christmas.
> 
> Putting it all out there to do kinda makes my head spin, but to be honest, I like being busy. Especially when after I am done, I can breathe while taking a look and enjoying the fruits of my labor.



Well I’m ready to see more of your house! Will your closet have special accommodations for your bags? I already love your behind door bag ledge!


----------



## essiedub

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5264249
> 
> My end of the year challenge is to use some bags that have not received enough love this year. So today I’m using my blue Willow tote.



That is just adorable! I like that deep color!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my!
> You are just like my husband!(getting things done quickly and efficiently)
> For me, it's dizzying just following his footsteps!
> According to my DH, when we have  projects in the house, I've been known to just disappear and not to be found! Then he finds me in the corner of the house somewhere taking a coffee break.


My DH is a break taker (but has to since he is a Type 1 diabetic and has to replenish his sugar if he is working hard) who leaves things unfinished as often as not. I am definitely not. I am a “keep going until I am finished and then I can just plain relax cuz it’s done” person. Can’t stand to leave things half undone if I can at all avoid it. He tries to get me to take breaks but isn’t very successful at it… I try to get him to finish things promptly…


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> Well I’m ready to see more of your house! Will your closet have special accommodations for your bags? I already love your behind door bag ledge!


Of course it does! I put up some special shelves for the designer bags, contemporarys go on the top shelf of the rack. Luckily the previous owner had rack shelves that were almost 16” deep, so plenty big enough for my mostly mid-sized bag collection. I will post closet pics tomorrow, with my vintage rehab Fendis and Ferragamo. Here are some house pics…I took them the other day, so there is still some clutter as we are bringing the last bits from the old house and there is some furniture and decor we left behind for staging (like a second sofa) that will complete everything.


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> Here are most of my Fendi bags and twilly‘s


Missie, your Fendi family is so pretty!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> I had a couple of donation runs, put my Poshmark closet on sale 50% and went through my old Christmas stuff and listed it the fragile things and stuff I know I won’t display. On the flip side, I got some bad news health-wise and  shopped like a madwoman. The thing
> 
> November
> Bags In: 3
> Bags out: 1
> Accessories In: 2
> Accessories Out: 39
> Total out: 548
> 
> November YTD
> Bags In: 4
> Bags Out: 9
> Accessories In: 16
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 193
> Total out : 1895
> 
> 
> 
> So, since this is the homeward stretch for annual goals, I went back to the first page
> 
> I still have the pantry to sort through, tool boxes to clean thoroughly and give items away, and books. Probably will get everything but tools. But this was a massive undertaking, with clearing out and selling the Cottage, so I’m giving myself leeway on this.
> 
> 
> Honestly, my sales have been really good this year. I still have a month to go, but as long as I keep my buying under some loose controls in December, I will clear this goal with ease.
> 
> 
> I have 126 items to go, and 20 of them are already in a box to go out the door. This one will still take some effort, but I am on track!


Vintage, so sorry to hear about the health news.  
Your clearing out achievements are stellar!


----------



## More bags

FizzyWater said:


> *november stats*
> bags in 0
> bags out 0
> slgs in 2
> slgs out 0
> 
> No bags this month, but I was on a weird bag binge in October.  I've come to accept that my favorite bag in the world is a super-cheap model from 15 years ago by a brand that no one has heard of.  So I bought one in every color Ebay had and most of them are waiting for me in the US for the Christmas visit.  I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need a ponyhair version.  I have never in my life owned anything ponyhair.  And yet it calls to me.
> 
> We went to Lisbon for our 10-year anniversary, and it was great.  Sunny, warm, great food, everyone is vaccinated so almost no Covid restrictions.  (Compared to Germany, anyway.). All the touristy shops sell SLGs and purses made out of thin cork backed with fabric, and I picked up 2 cork pouches in one place, one red and one blue, to hold (and match!) the scarves I'd brought.


Happy anniversary! Your trip sounds amazing!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Great clear out. You inspire me


Thank you papertiger! So great to hear your updates!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Of course it does! I put up some special shelves for the designer bags, contemporarys go on the top shelf of the rack. Luckily the previous owner had rack shelves that were almost 16” deep, so plenty big enough for my mostly mid-sized bag collection. I will post closet pics tomorrow, with my vintage rehab Fendis and Ferragamo. Here are some house pics…I took them the other day, so there is still some clutter as we are bringing the last bits from the old house and there is some furniture and decor we left behind for staging (like a second sofa) that will complete everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264744
> View attachment 5264745
> View attachment 5264746
> View attachment 5264747
> View attachment 5264751
> View attachment 5264752
> View attachment 5264753
> View attachment 5264755
> View attachment 5264756
> View attachment 5264757


What a beautiful, inviting home. Thanks for sharing your pictures! Best wishes on selling your old place.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> My one and only Fendi bag... the good old Spy nobody wants to buy...
> I love to see and touch this bag, but it´s too floppy for me to use. We haven´t connected...
> 
> View attachment 5264546



When I see this bag, I'm immediately transported to my mother's apartment that was in the S of France in 2004. I bought a fashion collection magazine, saw the Spy on the Fendi accessories page and was _obsessed_. I never bought one, but I still have that feeling of lust at first sight (and every time I saw one IRL).

This is not the kind of bag that has to suit us.The Spy, like the H Kelly and other bags that are often a pain + 1/2 to use are for us to live up to and thank our higher power deal we actually are allowed to have one. There has to be some drawbacks to owning fashion icons LOL


----------



## papertiger

Thank you all, for showing me your latest collections. In case you're wondering I sadly have no Ferragamo  and no Fendi  - which, since they're both Italian and wonderfully lust worthy houses of temptation is surprising but true.

I liked the Fendi Baguette (such a brilliant name) but wasn't trustworthy in its heyday. I was obsessed by the Spy, particularly the cw that @cowgirlsboots has, but living a very urban student life and carrying books/tech in a sturdy Burberry messenger (I actually wore out after constant wear). I would love a Fendi First but must sit on my hands as the name of this thread suggests I should.

My mother wore SF shoes all the time so got dragged into Ferragamo regularly so I perhaps wrongly always think of them as a shoe store. The re-issues of the vintage shoes from the 1930s, '40s and '50 are so, so gorgeous, I could buy them just to admire, totally worth the cost. There was a Ferragamo bag I would have died for a few years ago, it was a squared-off Boston/Speedy shape with scarlet accents along the seams but I never pulled the trigger.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Of course it does! I put up some special shelves for the designer bags, contemporarys go on the top shelf of the rack. Luckily the previous owner had rack shelves that were almost 16” deep, so plenty big enough for my mostly mid-sized bag collection. I will post closet pics tomorrow, with my vintage rehab Fendis and Ferragamo. Here are some house pics…I took them the other day, so there is still some clutter as we are bringing the last bits from the old house and there is some furniture and decor we left behind for staging (like a second sofa) that will complete everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264744
> View attachment 5264745
> View attachment 5264746
> View attachment 5264747
> View attachment 5264751
> View attachment 5264752
> View attachment 5264753
> View attachment 5264755
> View attachment 5264756
> View attachment 5264757



Looking lovely!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> I don’t know when I last took a bag photo, maybe a year ago?  The pandemic has taken away my happiness with bags.  Hopefully it is coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me with my AMQ Padlock bag waiting at a doctor’s clinic.



Perfect bag for the doctors!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> My Ferragamos!
> Studio Bag - I met with a dear TPFer yesterday for lunch, this is the bag I wore - working on my red bags x 3!
> View attachment 5264199
> 
> Trifolio
> View attachment 5264200
> 
> Studio Tote (this is a google photo tho)
> View attachment 5264201



The red is lovely, but the yellow


----------



## msd_bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Of course it does! I put up some special shelves for the designer bags, contemporarys go on the top shelf of the rack. Luckily the previous owner had rack shelves that were almost 16” deep, so plenty big enough for my mostly mid-sized bag collection. I will post closet pics tomorrow, with my vintage rehab Fendis and Ferragamo. Here are some house pics…I took them the other day, so there is still some clutter as we are bringing the last bits from the old house and there is some furniture and decor we left behind for staging (like a second sofa) that will complete everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264744


I love looking at house photos.  Loved looking at yours!


----------



## msd_bags

I almost forgot that I have a Ferragamo bag.  Here is an old photo of my Mimi Tote.  She is so lightweight and easy to use.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Of course it does! I put up some special shelves for the designer bags, contemporarys go on the top shelf of the rack. Luckily the previous owner had rack shelves that were almost 16” deep, so plenty big enough for my mostly mid-sized bag collection. I will post closet pics tomorrow, with my vintage rehab Fendis and Ferragamo. Here are some house pics…I took them the other day, so there is still some clutter as we are bringing the last bits from the old house and there is some furniture and decor we left behind for staging (like a second sofa) that will complete everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264744
> View attachment 5264745
> View attachment 5264746
> View attachment 5264747
> View attachment 5264751
> View attachment 5264752
> View attachment 5264753
> View attachment 5264755
> View attachment 5264756
> View attachment 5264757


It's lovely!


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> Of course it does! I put up some special shelves for the designer bags, contemporarys go on the top shelf of the rack. Luckily the previous owner had rack shelves that were almost 16” deep, so plenty big enough for my mostly mid-sized bag collection. I will post closet pics tomorrow, with my vintage rehab Fendis and Ferragamo. Here are some house pics…I took them the other day, so there is still some clutter as we are bringing the last bits from the old house and there is some furniture and decor we left behind for staging (like a second sofa) that will complete everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264744
> View attachment 5264745
> View attachment 5264746
> View attachment 5264747
> View attachment 5264751
> View attachment 5264752
> View attachment 5264753
> View attachment 5264755
> View attachment 5264756
> View attachment 5264757


You have been working! Even photos are up!  It’s all shaping so nicely..bet you’re thrilled! You have 2 dining rooms? Can’t wait to see your closet


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> I almost forgot that I have a Ferragamo bag.  Here is an old photo of my Mimi Tote.  She is so lightweight and easy to use.
> View attachment 5264834



That raspberry color is luscious! Love love


----------



## FizzyWater

essiedub said:


> well I’m coming to your garden party! That’ll give me an excuse to carry something special!
> 
> I drive most of the time and I prefer open totes so I’d be a easy target for pickpockets. Gah. I get the most paranoid at grocery stores. When I was in high school, I got pickpocketed in a variety store.still remember..they got $24 and that was a lot then.  I still miss that little small burgundy triple fold wallet.  Yeah these pickpockets ..they are good. I suppose we all have our core competencies?



Oh, I'm sorry.  I really don't think you should worry about pickpockets in daily life.  I only know that sometimes I'm bad at noticing my surroundings so I pre-compensate by not having open bags (or not having anything important in the open part).  And even then I only would worry in big crowds in very touristy places.  And yet I (pre-pandemic) love big crowds AND touristy places!


----------



## dcooney4

FizzyWater said:


> It is!  I have (too) many other bags, mostly at higher price and quality points, but this is the one that is just always easy to wear.  I feel like an unsuccessful Bag Person.


I don't think that is unsuccessful. I think if it works it works. I Have a bunch of mini crossbody totes from Porland leather Goods that really work for me. I have more expensive bags too but, the PLG mini is the easiest for me to use, so I do.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My Ferragamos!
> Studio Bag - I met with a dear TPFer yesterday for lunch, this is the bag I wore - working on my red bags x 3!
> View attachment 5264199
> 
> Trifolio
> View attachment 5264200
> 
> Studio Tote (this is a google photo tho)
> View attachment 5264201


These are so chic and timeless. Love them!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5264249
> 
> My end of the year challenge is to use some bags that have not received enough love this year. So today I’m using my blue Willow tote.


That is a great challenge.


----------



## FizzyWater

And, speaking of open bags, the first Longchamp I bought was the Roseau tote in white with blue* embroidered cherry blossoms.  I was taking an intensive German course in Bamberg and saw it in a shop window and fell in love.

I apologize for the wrinkly gray throw - my couch is red so I thought it would be a distracting background but the throw may be worse. :/

Aaalll the Longchamps:




Back row:  Roseau L Sakura, Le Pliage Neo, Le Pliage Neo Op’Art, Le Pliage Neo Stars**
Front row:  Le Pliage Cuir S in purple, gray, dark red, and black
Left:  Le Foulonné WoC, red and pink key holders, pink, blue, purple and silver pouches

Please excuse the general floppiness going on here - I usually store the Pliages with the coordinating Neos stuffed inside, but these are just fundamentally floppy bags. 

I've never liked the classic fabric Le Pliages.  I know they're classic, and useful, but...  But I'm a sucker for "reimaginings" and the Cuirs are much more to my taste as well. I like that they're hands-free and can hold a ton.  The downside is that they can hold a TON, which my shoulder eventually tells me about, and they are black holes where everything disappears.  I keep buying organizers, which also make them nicely less-floppy, and then not using them.***. And these are the _small_ Cuirs!


*I know, cherry blossoms are not blue.  But this is so pretty!
**Black satin stars on the black background photograph poorly, but are cool in real life.  I think cookie has the small Le Pliage in this pattern...
***Extra weight, and/or things sliding under the organizer and disappearing to my panic.


----------



## FizzyWater

dcooney4 said:


> I don't think that is unsuccessful. I think if it works it works. I Have a bunch of mini crossbody totes from Porland leather Goods that really work for me. I have more expensive bags too but, the PLG mini is the easiest for me to use, so I do.



Yes, I love your collection, and it's great to have found what works!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Of course it does! I put up some special shelves for the designer bags, contemporarys go on the top shelf of the rack. Luckily the previous owner had rack shelves that were almost 16” deep, so plenty big enough for my mostly mid-sized bag collection. I will post closet pics tomorrow, with my vintage rehab Fendis and Ferragamo. Here are some house pics…I took them the other day, so there is still some clutter as we are bringing the last bits from the old house and there is some furniture and decor we left behind for staging (like a second sofa) that will complete everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264744
> View attachment 5264745
> View attachment 5264746
> View attachment 5264747
> View attachment 5264751
> View attachment 5264752
> View attachment 5264753
> View attachment 5264755
> View attachment 5264756
> View attachment 5264757


It looks wonderful.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I almost forgot that I have a Ferragamo bag.  Here is an old photo of my Mimi Tote.  She is so lightweight and easy to use.
> View attachment 5264834


This bag is lovely. As far as your renovations you are to hard on yourself. You are also working at the same time and need to relax a bit when at home.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> My DH is a break taker (but has to since he is a Type 1 diabetic and has to replenish his sugar if he is working hard) who leaves things unfinished as often as not. I am definitely not. I am a “keep going until I am finished and then I can just plain relax cuz it’s done” person. Can’t stand to leave things half undone if I can at all avoid it. He tries to get me to take breaks but isn’t very successful at it… I try to get him to finish things promptly…


Wow! Maybe you and my DH were separated at birth?


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Of course it does! I put up some special shelves for the designer bags, contemporarys go on the top shelf of the rack. Luckily the previous owner had rack shelves that were almost 16” deep, so plenty big enough for my mostly mid-sized bag collection. I will post closet pics tomorrow, with my vintage rehab Fendis and Ferragamo. Here are some house pics…I took them the other day, so there is still some clutter as we are bringing the last bits from the old house and there is some furniture and decor we left behind for staging (like a second sofa) that will complete everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264744
> View attachment 5264745
> View attachment 5264746
> View attachment 5264747
> View attachment 5264751
> View attachment 5264752
> View attachment 5264753
> View attachment 5264755
> View attachment 5264756
> View attachment 5264757


Everything is so lovely and pristine!
And is that your DH taking a coffee break???


----------



## baghabitz34

msd_bags said:


> I almost forgot that I have a Ferragamo bag.  Here is an old photo of my Mimi Tote.  She is so lightweight and easy to use.
> View attachment 5264834


Love the color


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Missie, your Fendi family is so pretty!


Thank you. I didn’t realize how much Fendi I had.  I still had two I forgot about


----------



## DME

essiedub said:


> well I’m coming to your garden party! That’ll give me an excuse to carry something special!
> 
> I drive most of the time and I prefer open totes so I’d be a easy target for pickpockets. Gah. I get the most paranoid at grocery stores. When I was in high school, I got pickpocketed in a variety store.still remember..they got $24 and that was a lot then.  I still miss that little small burgundy triple fold wallet.  Yeah these pickpockets ..they are good. *I suppose we all have our core competencies?*



That last statement about pickpockets is hilarious!  (Bolding above is mine…)


----------



## Sunshine mama

essiedub said:


> well I’m coming to your garden party! That’ll give me an excuse to carry something special!
> 
> I drive most of the time and I prefer open totes so I’d be a easy target for pickpockets. Gah. I get the most paranoid at grocery stores. When I was in high school, I got pickpocketed in a variety store.still remember..they got $24 and that was a lot then.  I still miss that little small burgundy triple fold wallet.  Yeah these pickpockets ..they are good. I suppose we all have our core competencies?


This is what I do when I use an open bag: I put all my things in a drawstring dustbag and pull the drawstrings tightly if I feel like I need to.


----------



## BowieFan1971

msd_bags said:


> I almost forgot that I have a Ferragamo bag.  Here is an old photo of my Mimi Tote.  She is so lightweight and easy to use.
> View attachment 5264834


So simple but distinctive at the same time!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Closet and my 2 vintage rehabbed canvas Fendis, blue Ferragamo doctor bag and my chicest Longchamp. I have tried TWICE to buy a leather Longchamp and BOTH times it got lost or stolen in the mail! I also have several other Le Pliages in various colors and sizes (stored folded and in a basket) for travel and rough weather days.

I store all my bags in dust bags and, except for the Hermès, most are not in the corresponding brand, since I buy secondhand/vintage and most do not come with the original bag. Top bag shelf is Hermes, second is LV, third is the Italians.

We have his and hers closets  The smaller closet and the dresser in the bedroom is his, the bigger one is mine. Eventually, I would like to get a simple white dresser (the bedroom has a rectangular shape and my dresser needs to be in my closet) and solid shelving, paint the walls. We bought a $50 secondhand dresser that turned out to be a piece of crap death trap! Not even worth repainting, though the size/shape is perfect. I asked for a bigger, single jewelry box for Christmas. But I am happy with my closet overall and for now. I need an organized, uncluttered closet, but not a fancy one.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Better pics of the family to breakfast room to kitchen…first is my treatment room where I do facials for clients.


----------



## essiedub

FizzyWater said:


> And, speaking of open bags, the first Longchamp I bought was the Roseau tote in white with blue* embroidered cherry blossoms.  I was taking an intensive German course in Bamberg and saw it in a shop window and fell in love.
> 
> I apologize for the wrinkly gray throw - my couch is red so I thought it would be a distracting background but the throw may be worse. :/
> 
> Aaalll the Longchamps:
> 
> View attachment 5264891
> 
> 
> Back row:  Roseau L Sakura, Le Pliage Neo, Le Pliage Neo Op’Art, Le Pliage Neo Stars**
> Front row:  Le Pliage Cuir S in purple, gray, dark red, and black
> Left:  Le Foulonné WoC, red and pink key holders, pink, blue, purple and silver pouches
> 
> Please excuse the general floppiness going on here - I usually store the Pliages with the coordinating Neos stuffed inside, but these are just fundamentally floppy bags.
> 
> I've never liked the classic fabric Le Pliages.  I know they're classic, and useful, but...  But I'm a sucker for "reimaginings" and the Cuirs are much more to my taste as well. I like that they're hands-free and can hold a ton.  The downside is that they can hold a TON, which my shoulder eventually tells me about, and they are black holes where everything disappears.  I keep buying organizers, which also make them nicely less-floppy, and then not using them.***. And these are the _small_ Cuirs!
> 
> 
> *I know, cherry blossoms are not blue.  But this is so pretty!
> **Black satin stars on the black background photograph poorly, but are cool in real life.  I think cookie has the small Le Pliage in this pattern...
> ***Extra weight, and/or things sliding under the organizer and disappearing to my panic.


That grey Neo and dark red just jump out to me...yum! I love


----------



## essiedub

Sunshine mama said:


> This is what I do when I use an open bag: I put all my things in a drawstring dustbag and pull the drawstrings tightly if I feel like I need to.


Good idea and it has such a cute look, especially with bucket bags!


----------



## FizzyWater

BowieFan1971 said:


> Closet and my 2 vintage rehabbed canvas Fendis, blue Ferragamo doctor bag and my chicest Longchamp. I have tried TWICE to buy a leather Longchamp and BOTH times it got lost or stolen in the mail! I also have several other Le Pliages in various colors and sizes (stored folded and in a basket) for travel and rough weather days.
> 
> I store all my bags in dust bags and, except for the Hermès, most are not in the corresponding brand, since I buy secondhand/vintage and most do not come with the original bag. Top bag shelf is Hermes, second is LV, third is the Italians.
> 
> We have his and hers closets  The smaller closet and the dresser in the bedroom is his, the bigger one is mine. Eventually, I would like to get a simple white dresser (the bedroom has a rectangular shape and my dresser needs to be in my closet) and solid shelving, paint the walls. We bought a $50 secondhand dresser that turned out to be a piece of crap death trap! Not even worth repainting, though the size/shape is perfect. I asked for a bigger, single jewelry box for Christmas. But I am happy with my closet overall and for now. I need an organized, uncluttered closet, but not a fancy one.
> View attachment 5264981
> View attachment 5264982
> View attachment 5264983
> View attachment 5264984
> View attachment 5264985



Wow, that's already an amazing closet - with solid shelves and a paint job it will be spectacular!


----------



## BowieFan1971

FizzyWater said:


> And, speaking of open bags, the first Longchamp I bought was the Roseau tote in white with blue* embroidered cherry blossoms.  I was taking an intensive German course in Bamberg and saw it in a shop window and fell in love.
> 
> I apologize for the wrinkly gray throw - my couch is red so I thought it would be a distracting background but the throw may be worse. :/
> 
> Aaalll the Longchamps:
> 
> View attachment 5264891
> 
> 
> Back row:  Roseau L Sakura, Le Pliage Neo, Le Pliage Neo Op’Art, Le Pliage Neo Stars**
> Front row:  Le Pliage Cuir S in purple, gray, dark red, and black
> Left:  Le Foulonné WoC, red and pink key holders, pink, blue, purple and silver pouches
> 
> Please excuse the general floppiness going on here - I usually store the Pliages with the coordinating Neos stuffed inside, but these are just fundamentally floppy bags.
> 
> I've never liked the classic fabric Le Pliages.  I know they're classic, and useful, but...  But I'm a sucker for "reimaginings" and the Cuirs are much more to my taste as well. I like that they're hands-free and can hold a ton.  The downside is that they can hold a TON, which my shoulder eventually tells me about, and they are black holes where everything disappears.  I keep buying organizers, which also make them nicely less-floppy, and then not using them.***. And these are the _small_ Cuirs!
> 
> 
> *I know, cherry blossoms are not blue.  But this is so pretty!
> **Black satin stars on the black background photograph poorly, but are cool in real life.  I think cookie has the small Le Pliage in this pattern...
> ***Extra weight, and/or things sliding under the organizer and disappearing to my panic.


That Roseau is something special!


----------



## lill_canele

BowieFan1971 said:


> Better pics of the family to breakfast room to kitchen…first is my treatment room where I do facials for clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264993
> View attachment 5264994
> View attachment 5264995
> View attachment 5264996
> View attachment 5264997



I like all the windows in your house! So much natural sunlight!


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> Closet and my 2 vintage rehabbed canvas Fendis, blue Ferragamo doctor bag and my chicest Longchamp. I have tried TWICE to buy a leather Longchamp and BOTH times it got lost or stolen in the mail! I also have several other Le Pliages in various colors and sizes (stored folded and in a basket) for travel and rough weather days.
> 
> I store all my bags in dust bags and, except for the Hermès, most are not in the corresponding brand, since I buy secondhand/vintage and most do not come with the original bag. Top bag shelf is Hermes, second is LV, third is the Italians.
> 
> We have his and hers closets  The smaller closet and the dresser in the bedroom is his, the bigger one is mine. Eventually, I would like to get a simple white dresser (the bedroom has a rectangular shape and my dresser needs to be in my closet) and solid shelving, paint the walls. We bought a $50 secondhand dresser that turned out to be a piece of crap death trap! Not even worth repainting, though the size/shape is perfect. I asked for a bigger, single jewelry box for Christmas. But I am happy with my closet overall and for now. I need an organized, uncluttered closet, but not a fancy one.
> View attachment 5264981
> View attachment 5264982
> View attachment 5264983
> View attachment 5264984
> View attachment 5264985



Wow lots of closet space! Imagine ...being able to see the shoes - I like those clear boxes. I try to keep stuff in their boxes (my climate is dry) but it’s so easy to just forget what you have.  

Speaking of shoes, I don’t  know why it’s so hard to wear heels anymore. I used to wear them daily and I could “run” in them. Now it’s like I walk all stilted..have I lost muscle memory? But I recall wearing heels just fine when I first started wearing them.  The other thing that gets me is all the weight in the balls of my feet. I’m definitely heavier than in my 20s 30s so that’s got to be one of the reasons. My poor pretty shoes..


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## FizzyWater

essiedub said:


> That grey Neo and dark red just jump out to me...yum! I love



Thank you!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

papertiger said:


> I liked the Fendi Baguette (such a brilliant name) but wasn't trustworthy in its heyday. I was obsessed by the Spy, particularly the cw that @cowgirlsboots has, but living a very urban student life and carrying books/tech in a sturdy Burberry messenger (I actually wore out after constant wear). I would love a Fendi First but must sit on my hands as the name of this thread suggests I should.



This is the kind of sanity and restraint I need to keep in front of my eyes right now.  I went into the red to purchase my last bag, and I'm not proud of that.  More sitting on my hands!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

This is the only Longchamp I own.  I'm not entirely sure it's authentic, as I bought it in a thrift store.  I pull it out of my desk drawer at work when I have meetings that only require me to carry a pen and my phone from building to building instead of my briefcase.


----------



## mariliz11

I think I have posted my two Fendis at a previous showcase but here’s my Longchamp collection. A handbag, a backpack and a travel bag (which I use as a cabin bag almost every time I travel!). Plus the classic black which I can’t find where I have stored


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Of course it does! I put up some special shelves for the designer bags, contemporarys go on the top shelf of the rack. Luckily the previous owner had rack shelves that were almost 16” deep, so plenty big enough for my mostly mid-sized bag collection. I will post closet pics tomorrow, with my vintage rehab Fendis and Ferragamo. Here are some house pics…I took them the other day, so there is still some clutter as we are bringing the last bits from the old house and there is some furniture and decor we left behind for staging (like a second sofa) that will complete everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264744
> View attachment 5264745
> View attachment 5264746
> View attachment 5264747
> View attachment 5264751
> View attachment 5264752
> View attachment 5264753
> View attachment 5264755
> View attachment 5264756
> View attachment 5264757



I love your house! Thank-you so much for sharing the photos! 
My Mum used to love the red carpets I spotted in your photos. Carpets were her "handbags" and she had many of them in the house.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> When I see this bag, I'm immediately transported to my mother's apartment that was in the S of France in 2004. I bought a fashion collection magazine, saw the Spy on the Fendi accessories page and was _obsessed_. I never bought one, but I still have that feeling of lust at first sight (and every time I saw one IRL).
> 
> This is not the kind of bag that has to suit us.The Spy, like the H Kelly and other bags that are often a pain + 1/2 to use are for us to live up to and thank our higher power deal we actually are allowed to have one. There has to be some drawbacks to owning fashion icons LOL



Aww, you make me laugh @papertiger and you are so right: this bag is an icon which I can be grateful to own as I got her at a bargain price and against all expectations she polished up really well. And she is demanding- a real diva in her heavy , lazy floppiness. On top of everything she is purple- a colour I simply don´t do...  still I love her. 
When I sold her a while ago and had her returned to me because she allegedly was in an unacceptable shape and smelly too I felt so offended- in a double way. Offended myself, because my listing was very clear and she definetely was not smelly and offended on behalf of the Spy whom at her age and being made of soft leather has every right to have a little bit of rubbing here and there. That´s character, not disgusting! 

She might well stay with me... maybe one day I live up to her.


----------



## whateve

FizzyWater said:


> And, speaking of open bags, the first Longchamp I bought was the Roseau tote in white with blue* embroidered cherry blossoms.  I was taking an intensive German course in Bamberg and saw it in a shop window and fell in love.
> 
> I apologize for the wrinkly gray throw - my couch is red so I thought it would be a distracting background but the throw may be worse. :/
> 
> Aaalll the Longchamps:
> 
> View attachment 5264891
> 
> 
> Back row:  Roseau L Sakura, Le Pliage Neo, Le Pliage Neo Op’Art, Le Pliage Neo Stars**
> Front row:  Le Pliage Cuir S in purple, gray, dark red, and black
> Left:  Le Foulonné WoC, red and pink key holders, pink, blue, purple and silver pouches
> 
> Please excuse the general floppiness going on here - I usually store the Pliages with the coordinating Neos stuffed inside, but these are just fundamentally floppy bags.
> 
> I've never liked the classic fabric Le Pliages.  I know they're classic, and useful, but...  But I'm a sucker for "reimaginings" and the Cuirs are much more to my taste as well. I like that they're hands-free and can hold a ton.  The downside is that they can hold a TON, which my shoulder eventually tells me about, and they are black holes where everything disappears.  I keep buying organizers, which also make them nicely less-floppy, and then not using them.***. And these are the _small_ Cuirs!
> 
> 
> *I know, cherry blossoms are not blue.  But this is so pretty!
> **Black satin stars on the black background photograph poorly, but are cool in real life.  I think cookie has the small Le Pliage in this pattern...
> ***Extra weight, and/or things sliding under the organizer and disappearing to my panic.


Those blossoms are gorgeous! I can see why you fell in love!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I don't think that is unsuccessful. I think if it works it works. I Have a bunch of mini crossbody totes from Porland leather Goods that really work for me. I have more expensive bags too but, the PLG mini is the easiest for me to use, so I do.


I agree. I'm finding my more recent bags are inexpensive. They carry what I want while looking good and are pretty much guilt free in terms of price. I don't have to worry about damaging them like I might with a more expensive bag and I like that I'm not flashing labels.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> Oh, I'm sorry.  I really don't think you should worry about pickpockets in daily life.  I only know that sometimes I'm bad at noticing my surroundings so I pre-compensate by not having open bags (or not having anything important in the open part).  And even then I only would worry in big crowds in very touristy places.  And yet I (pre-pandemic) love big crowds AND touristy places!



Usually I have my head in the clouds and am not aware of my surroundings... that´s why when I go to crowded or very touristy places  the vintage doctor bags with massive clasps and extra security side clasps are my bags of choice. Nobody will take anything out of a bag like this and if need ever occured the massice clasp would double as a perfect self defense weapon. 
I am rather happy my beloved patent New Lock is a bit sticky, too. I don´t have to properly close it. The flap simply sticks down and makes a distinctive sound when being lifted. DH keeps chiding me for not closing the bag properly when we go to markets, though.


----------



## sherrylynn

So excited, I can play this week! I do love Ferragamo!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Closet and my 2 vintage rehabbed canvas Fendis, blue Ferragamo doctor bag and my chicest Longchamp. I have tried TWICE to buy a leather Longchamp and BOTH times it got lost or stolen in the mail! I also have several other Le Pliages in various colors and sizes (stored folded and in a basket) for travel and rough weather days.
> 
> I store all my bags in dust bags and, except for the Hermès, most are not in the corresponding brand, since I buy secondhand/vintage and most do not come with the original bag. Top bag shelf is Hermes, second is LV, third is the Italians.
> 
> We have his and hers closets  The smaller closet and the dresser in the bedroom is his, the bigger one is mine. Eventually, I would like to get a simple white dresser (the bedroom has a rectangular shape and my dresser needs to be in my closet) and solid shelving, paint the walls. We bought a $50 secondhand dresser that turned out to be a piece of crap death trap! Not even worth repainting, though the size/shape is perfect. I asked for a bigger, single jewelry box for Christmas. But I am happy with my closet overall and for now. I need an organized, uncluttered closet, but not a fancy one.
> View attachment 5264981
> View attachment 5264982
> View attachment 5264983
> View attachment 5264984
> View attachment 5264985



Very, very nice!


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> Better pics of the family to breakfast room to kitchen…first is my treatment room where I do facials for clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264993
> View attachment 5264994
> View attachment 5264995
> View attachment 5264996
> View attachment 5264997


I love your closet! But OMG that kitchen island!! I am green with envy!


----------



## BowieFan1971

sherrylynn said:


> So excited, I can play this week! I do love Ferragamo!


The red one!!!!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, you make me laugh @papertiger and you are so right: this bag is an icon which I can be grateful to own as I got her at a bargain price and against all expectations she polished up really well. And she is demanding- a real diva in her heavy , lazy floppiness. On top of everything she is purple- a colour I simply don´t do...  still I love her.
> When I sold her a while ago and had her returned to me because she allegedly was in an unacceptable shape and smelly too I felt so offended- in a double way. Offended myself, because my listing was very clear and she definetely was not smelly and offended on behalf of the Spy whom at her age and being made of soft leather has every right to have a little bit of rubbing here and there. That´s character, not disgusting!
> 
> She might well stay with me... maybe one day I live up to her.



Sometimes these things happen for a reason. I hope you fall in-love with the Fendi 'diva'.

I had a pair of_ very_ expensive like-new, shearing-lined, black, Italian-made, apres-ski boots that my father had bought me. They were amazing. Sheepskin inside, goat hair/suede on the outer, with thick tractor soles. I decided to sell them as I had a new Mou Mou pair that were more fashionable at the time. I sold them very cheaply (less than 1/8 of the original) only for the woman to return them as she said the material wasn't shearling inside but wool fleece  . Probably one of the few people in the world not to know that shearling-lining means (reverse) sheepskin. Sheep = wool. I kept them and now they're a godsend for the Winter in the mountainous region where I live (Scotland). We often have snow and sometimes it's freezing cold for weeks.


----------



## BowieFan1971

sherrylynn said:


> I love your closet! But OMG that kitchen island!! I am green with envy!


Thank you! The kitchen and backyard were the selling points for me. As soon as I saw them, that was it—the rest was checking boxes. After living in a house that got little direct sunlight and had a dark galley kitchen with one little window to a shaded side yard with a view of my hoarder neighbors old shipping boxes….


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Oooooh! Pretty! Oh I wish I could meet with a TPFer and just talk bags and accessories!
> Um..No I really don’t want to hear about your job, kids activities, blah blah


ahahaaa! I completely understand! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Of course it does! I put up some special shelves for the designer bags, contemporarys go on the top shelf of the rack. Luckily the previous owner had rack shelves that were almost 16” deep, so plenty big enough for my mostly mid-sized bag collection. I will post closet pics tomorrow, with my vintage rehab Fendis and Ferragamo. Here are some house pics…I took them the other day, so there is still some clutter as we are bringing the last bits from the old house and there is some furniture and decor we left behind for staging (like a second sofa) that will complete everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264744
> View attachment 5264745
> View attachment 5264746
> View attachment 5264747
> View attachment 5264751
> View attachment 5264752
> View attachment 5264753
> View attachment 5264755
> View attachment 5264756
> View attachment 5264757


So pretty and I love the wood floors!


papertiger said:


> The red is lovely, but the yellow


Thank you! 


msd_bags said:


> I almost forgot that I have a Ferragamo bag.  Here is an old photo of my Mimi Tote.  She is so lightweight and easy to use.
> View attachment 5264834


What a marvelous color!


dcooney4 said:


> These are so chic and timeless. Love them!


Thank you! I also think they're timeless - and that's a good thing!


FizzyWater said:


> And, speaking of open bags, the first Longchamp I bought was the Roseau tote in white with blue* embroidered cherry blossoms.  I was taking an intensive German course in Bamberg and saw it in a shop window and fell in love.
> 
> I apologize for the wrinkly gray throw - my couch is red so I thought it would be a distracting background but the throw may be worse. :/
> 
> Aaalll the Longchamps:
> 
> View attachment 5264891
> 
> 
> Back row:  Roseau L Sakura, Le Pliage Neo, Le Pliage Neo Op’Art, Le Pliage Neo Stars**
> Front row:  Le Pliage Cuir S in purple, gray, dark red, and black
> Left:  Le Foulonné WoC, red and pink key holders, pink, blue, purple and silver pouches
> 
> Please excuse the general floppiness going on here - I usually store the Pliages with the coordinating Neos stuffed inside, but these are just fundamentally floppy bags.
> 
> I've never liked the classic fabric Le Pliages.  I know they're classic, and useful, but...  But I'm a sucker for "reimaginings" and the Cuirs are much more to my taste as well. I like that they're hands-free and can hold a ton.  The downside is that they can hold a TON, which my shoulder eventually tells me about, and they are black holes where everything disappears.  I keep buying organizers, which also make them nicely less-floppy, and then not using them.***. And these are the _small_ Cuirs!
> 
> 
> *I know, cherry blossoms are not blue.  But this is so pretty!
> **Black satin stars on the black background photograph poorly, but are cool in real life.  I think cookie has the small Le Pliage in this pattern...
> ***Extra weight, and/or things sliding under the organizer and disappearing to my panic.


Wow - what an awesome collection!
The classic Pliage has its place - and I have a basic Neo for travel - but the floppiness in general is a big no-no for me - I hate a floppy bag. I've looked at the Cuirs - they often have fun linings (that no one sees but me but I love a fun lining), and they hold a ton - but you can't find anything! Apparently even with an organizer!  


( I have to confess you've made me feel so much better - I'm NOT the only person who can lose something small in a small bag... how do things get *under* the organizer? )


----------



## JenJBS

msd_bags said:


> I almost forgot that I have a Ferragamo bag.  Here is an old photo of my Mimi Tote.  She is so lightweight and easy to use.
> View attachment 5264834


That color is gorgeous!       




BowieFan1971 said:


> So simple but distinctive at the same time!


Prefect description of Ferragamo! 




sherrylynn said:


> So excited, I can play this week! I do love Ferragamo!


Beautiful bags!    Ferragamo doesn't get enough love here on TPF. 




BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you! The kitchen and backyard were the selling points for me. As soon as I saw them, that was it—the rest was checking boxes. After living in a house that got little direct sunlight and had a dark galley kitchen with one little window to a shaded side yard with a view of my hoarder neighbors old shipping boxes….


Easy to see why those were the selling points! Lovely!


----------



## papertiger

sherrylynn said:


> So excited, I can play this week! I do love Ferragamo!



All of these are gorgeous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Wow lots of closet space! Imagine ...being able to see the shoes - I like those clear boxes. *I try to keep stuff in their boxes (my climate is dry) but it’s so easy to just forget what you have. *
> 
> Speaking of shoes, I don’t  know why it’s so hard to wear heels anymore. I used to wear them daily and I could “run” in them. Now it’s like I walk all stilted..have I lost muscle memory? But I recall wearing heels just fine when I first started wearing them.  The other thing that gets me is all the weight in the balls of my feet. I’m definitely heavier than in my 20s 30s so that’s got to be one of the reasons. My poor pretty shoes..



Have you considered to stick a photo of the content onto each box? 
I have lots of shoes in boxes, am notorious for forgetting what I have and I´m cheap, so instead of the photos my boxes have notes on them- personal descriptions of the shoes inside like:" stunning, black, bought in Venice" or " white 50ies, Saks, too tight."


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Sometimes these things happen for a reason. I hope you fall in-love with the Fendi 'diva'.
> 
> I had a pair of_ very_ expensive like-new, shearing-lined, black, Italian-made, apres-ski boots that my father had bought me. They were amazing. Sheepskin inside, goat hair/suede on the outer, with thick tractor soles. I decided to sell them as I had a new Mou Mou pair that were more fashionable at the time. I sold them very cheaply (less than 1/8 of the original) only for the woman to return them as she said the material wasn't shearling inside but wool fleece  . Probably one of the few people in the world not to know that shearling-lining means (reverse) sheepskin. Sheep = wool. I kept them and now they're a godsend for the Winter in the mountainous region where I live (Scotland). We often have snow and sometimes it's freezing cold for weeks.



Your boots sound gorgeous! The ignorant buyer did you a huge favour returning them! With her attitude she didn´t deserve them anyway!
I used to have a blonde pair from the 70ies. Long goat hair outside, shearling inside and thick rubber soles. They were from my aunt´s closet and I wore them for several cold East German winters (people in our town used to stare and laugh) until the soles disintegrated and crumbled away. The perfect winter boots!

My ignorant Spy buyer didn´t deserve my diva, either! Plus the low price she paid wouldn´t have bought me any near as iconic bag. I guess I´ll have a look tomorrow and find the Spy a nice spot where I can see and admire her.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Have you considered to stick a photo of the content onto each box?
> I have lots of shoes in boxes, am notorious for forgetting what I have and I´m cheap, so instead of the photos my boxes have notes on them- personal descriptions of the shoes inside like:" stunning, black, bought in Venice" or " white 50ies, Saks, too tight."



I know exactly what I have, I just can never find them (when I need them)  .

There have been a few exceptions. I thought I'd sold a couture, 1968 gown, silver lurex wide fishnet on top ( see-through) and sherbet pink plissé silk skirt. It was so 'out there' I thought I would never wear it. When the whole Gucci Michele thing happened, I was suddenly hit with remorse, knowing I'd had better than anything 'out there'. I was so annoyed with myself. Happily, I must have had remorse sometime earlier and taken down the listing because I found the dress. I was    .

And, as you know on this thread, I've found a couple of bags and other things I have absolutely no recollection of ever seeing before let alone buying. I pick them up and talk to it "Mmm, you're nice, how did you get here?"


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I pick them up and talk to it "Mmm, you're nice, how did you get here?"


You took the words right out of my mouth!
Thank-you so much for sharing! 
It´s good to know I´m not alone...



...perfect shopping your own closet!


----------



## dcooney4

sherrylynn said:


> So excited, I can play this week! I do love Ferragamo!


That red one is gorgeous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

sherrylynn said:


> So excited, I can play this week! I do love Ferragamo!


Oh my… they’re gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Better pics of the family to breakfast room to kitchen…first is my treatment room where I do facials for clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264993
> View attachment 5264994
> View attachment 5264995
> View attachment 5264996
> View attachment 5264997


I love your windows!


----------



## whateve

sherrylynn said:


> So excited, I can play this week! I do love Ferragamo!


those flowers are spectacular!


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> The red one!!!!





JenJBS said:


> That color is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Prefect description of Ferragamo!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bags!    Ferragamo doesn't get enough love here on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to see why those were the selling points! Lovely!





papertiger said:


> All of these are gorgeous!





dcooney4 said:


> That red one is gorgeous!





Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my… they’re gorgeous!





whateve said:


> those flowers are spectacular!


Thank you!


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> I pick them up and talk to it "Mmm, you're nice, how did you get here?"



Reminds me of my favorite Talking Heads song!


----------



## msd_bags

FizzyWater said:


> And, speaking of open bags, the first Longchamp I bought was the Roseau tote in white with blue* embroidered cherry blossoms.  I was taking an intensive German course in Bamberg and saw it in a shop window and fell in love.
> 
> I apologize for the wrinkly gray throw - my couch is red so I thought it would be a distracting background but the throw may be worse. :/
> 
> Aaalll the Longchamps:
> 
> View attachment 5264891
> 
> 
> Back row:  Roseau L Sakura, Le Pliage Neo, Le Pliage Neo Op’Art, Le Pliage Neo Stars**
> Front row:  Le Pliage Cuir S in purple, gray, dark red, and black
> Left:  Le Foulonné WoC, red and pink key holders, pink, blue, purple and silver pouches
> 
> Please excuse the general floppiness going on here - I usually store the Pliages with the coordinating Neos stuffed inside, but these are just fundamentally floppy bags.
> 
> I've never liked the classic fabric Le Pliages.  I know they're classic, and useful, but...  But I'm a sucker for "reimaginings" and the Cuirs are much more to my taste as well. I like that they're hands-free and can hold a ton.  The downside is that they can hold a TON, which my shoulder eventually tells me about, and they are black holes where everything disappears.  I keep buying organizers, which also make them nicely less-floppy, and then not using them.***. And these are the _small_ Cuirs!
> 
> 
> *I know, cherry blossoms are not blue.  But this is so pretty!
> **Black satin stars on the black background photograph poorly, but are cool in real life.  I think cookie has the small Le Pliage in this pattern...
> ***Extra weight, and/or things sliding under the organizer and disappearing to my panic.


Love your LC collection especially the Sakura.  I saw that in the store and I was afraid I might make it dirty — the white leather is scary!  But beautiful. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Closet and my 2 vintage rehabbed canvas Fendis, blue Ferragamo doctor bag and my chicest Longchamp. I have tried TWICE to buy a leather Longchamp and BOTH times it got lost or stolen in the mail! I also have several other Le Pliages in various colors and sizes (stored folded and in a basket) for travel and rough weather days.
> 
> I store all my bags in dust bags and, except for the Hermès, most are not in the corresponding brand, since I buy secondhand/vintage and most do not come with the original bag. Top bag shelf is Hermes, second is LV, third is the Italians.
> 
> We have his and hers closets  The smaller closet and the dresser in the bedroom is his, the bigger one is mine. Eventually, I would like to get a simple white dresser (the bedroom has a rectangular shape and my dresser needs to be in my closet) and solid shelving, paint the walls. We bought a $50 secondhand dresser that turned out to be a piece of crap death trap! Not even worth repainting, though the size/shape is perfect. I asked for a bigger, single jewelry box for Christmas. But I am happy with my closet overall and for now. I need an organized, uncluttered closet, but not a fancy one.


what a space you have there!  And I like how you placed your bags.


essiedub said:


> Wow lots of closet space! Imagine ...being able to see the shoes - I like those clear boxes. I try to keep stuff in their boxes (my climate is dry) but it’s so easy to just forget what you have.
> 
> Speaking of shoes, I don’t  know why it’s so hard to wear heels anymore. I used to wear them daily and I could “run” in them. Now it’s like I walk all stilted..have I lost muscle memory? But I recall wearing heels just fine when I first started wearing them.  The other thing that gets me is all the weight in the balls of my feet. I’m definitely heavier than in my 20s 30s so that’s got to be one of the reasons. My poor pretty shoes..


I also have not worn pointed heels since the pandemic.  Not sure if I still can.  Hopefully, yes.





Claudia Herzog said:


> This is the only Longchamp I own.  I'm not entirely sure it's authentic, as I bought it in a thrift store.  I pull it out of my desk drawer at work when I have meetings that only require me to carry a pen and my phone from building to building instead of my briefcase.
> 
> View attachment 5265086


I also use a LC pouch around the office to carry my phones and pen.

—— —-
I actually have several Longchamp bags/SLGs but I don’t have a group photo of them.  I have rehomed my Cuirs so I have mostly nylon LPs now.  I’ll try to post my remaining leather bag later.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> This bag is lovely. As far as your renovations you are to hard on yourself. You are also working at the same time and need to relax a bit when at home.


I’m actually now transitioning to physical reporting to the office.  I took advantage of the WFH time to have the renovations.  So when I’m home, yes, I just want some relaxed time.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## msd_bags

Longchamp Roseau Everyday Tote in Pilot Blue (I think?).


This is one of the last bags I bought last year, maybe July or August.  I have gone more than a year without buying a bag! Well, thanks to the pandemic?? Lol!  Thanks but no thanks!


----------



## baghabitz34

sherrylynn said:


> So excited, I can play this week! I do love Ferragamo!


Love your Ferragamos! Does the blue floral one hold a decent amount?


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> Longchamp Roseau Everyday Tote in Pilot Blue (I think?).
> View attachment 5265480
> 
> This is one of the last bags I bought last year, maybe July or August.  I have gone more than a year without buying a bag! Well, thanks to the pandemic?? Lol!  Thanks but no thanks!


Not only a gorgeous bag, but the photo is magical too


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> Not only a gorgeous bag, but the photo is magical too


Thank you!! I played with my phone camera’s features.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using this Fendi bag and strap today to get in the spirit of Xmas.


----------



## behindtheseams

@Sunshine mama I love the mini 3jours and have one in the dark grey with multicolored piping. Yours is the first I've seen in a long time - it's beautiful and perfect for the holidays!


----------



## Sunshine mama

behindtheseams said:


> @Sunshine mama I love the mini 3jours and have one in the dark grey with multicolored piping. Yours is the first I've seen in a long time - it's beautiful and perfect for the holidays!


Thank you. It's an older model and I've never seen anyone carry it in the wild.


----------



## behindtheseams

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. It's an older model and I've never seen anyone carry it in the wild.



It's a shame Fendi retired the style... I honestly think it's so classic in its design! Here's mine (which I might have gone overboard with accessorizing):


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Using this Fendi bag and strap today to get in the spirit of Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265793



Sharp and saucy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Sharp and saucy!


Thank you! You're making me hungry now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

behindtheseams said:


> It's a shame Fendi retired the style... I honestly think it's so classic in its design! Here's mine (which I might have gone overboard with accessorizing):
> 
> View attachment 5265873


Love everything about it!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Finally I took photos of the bag organzier I made for the DKNY. It really makes a difference to the structure and practicability of the bag. What the photo doesn´t show: There´s a compartment for my wallet, another for the phone and a middle compartment to easily hold the pouch and other items like my keys. I made it from draining mats. The inside is a microfibre terry cloth. Nice and soft.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cowgirlsboots said:


> Finally I took photos of the bag organzier I made for the DKNY. It really makes a difference to the structure and practicability of the bag. What the photo doesn´t show: There´s a compartment for my wallet, another for the phone and a middle compartment to easily hold the pouch and other items like my keys. I made it from draining mats. The inside is a microfibre terry cloth. Nice and soft.
> 
> View attachment 5265999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265997
> View attachment 5265998


That is super duper nice!!


----------



## baghabitz34

My two LG bags, part of the le pliage line. The one in front is the small size, the left one is the medium size.


----------



## baghabitz34

With LC, I’m a much bigger fan of their SLGs.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5266225
> 
> With LC, I’m a much bigger fan of their SLGs.


I love the little doggie one. They are all very nice though.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Finally I took photos of the bag organzier I made for the DKNY. It really makes a difference to the structure and practicability of the bag. What the photo doesn´t show: There´s a compartment for my wallet, another for the phone and a middle compartment to easily hold the pouch and other items like my keys. I made it from draining mats. The inside is a microfibre terry cloth. Nice and soft.
> 
> View attachment 5265999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265997
> View attachment 5265998


Well done!


----------



## FizzyWater

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5266225
> 
> With LC, I’m a much bigger fan of their SLGs.



Siblings on the round Bolide styles (and the little one up top).  They hold a ton, and can nestle at the bottom of a bag or be stuffed in last minute upside down (skinny side down) at the last minute!  Nice colors I haven't seen before!


----------



## FizzyWater

whateve said:


> Those blossoms are gorgeous! I can see why you fell in love!



Yes, thank you! 



Cookiefiend said:


> ahahaaa! I completely understand!
> 
> So pretty and I love the wood floors!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> What a marvelous color!
> 
> Thank you! I also think they're timeless - and that's a good thing!
> 
> Wow - what an awesome collection!
> The classic Pliage has its place - and I have a basic Neo for travel - but the floppiness in general is a big no-no for me - I hate a floppy bag. I've looked at the Cuirs - they often have fun linings (that no one sees but me but I love a fun lining), and they hold a ton - but you can't find anything! Apparently even with an organizer!
> 
> 
> ( I have to confess you've made me feel so much better - I'm NOT the only person who can lose something small in a small bag... how do things get *under* the organizer? )



Didn't you have the Black Stars for a bit?  I actually have the one the same size as my Cuirs as well, but nylon after leather is sooooo floppy I just can't.  I will eventually sell it, or give it to a friend...

My organizers are very square, and I usually tuck my umbrella/fan underneath.  (The leather's not so precious that I feel I need to protect it and I'm from Seattle so rain, whateves, but sometimes it pours here.). So if I stuff something in quickly without looking sometimes it falls down the sides and is lost...



msd_bags said:


> Love your LC collection especially the Sakura.  I saw that in the store and I was afraid I might make it dirty — the white leather is scary!  But beautiful.
> 
> what a space you have there!  And I like how you placed your bags.
> 
> I also have not worn pointed heels since the pandemic.  Not sure if I still can.  Hopefully, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also use a LC pouch around the office to carry my phones and pen.
> 
> —— —-
> I actually have several Longchamp bags/SLGs but I don’t have a group photo of them.  I have rehomed my Cuirs so I have mostly nylon LPs now.  I’ll try to post my remaining leather bag later.



Thank you!  I wore it constantly that 2-week period and it carried many books + laptop + ordinary purse well with no wear.  I wore it the next summer to work as a laptop purse (with a shawl/umbrella over when it rained) and it's still pretty pristine.

Not to me, but your comment about pointed shoes... I had already lost a lot of high heel shoe ability because my workplace has cobblestones out front.  After not going anywhere except in ballet flats for 2 years, I fail at everything 

I'm interested in your nylon LC bags - why did you rehome your Cuirs?  I never carried a nylon or canvas LP before the Cuirs so both felt so very shapeless to me... Is that a plus for you or something you accept because?


----------



## sherrylynn

baghabitz34 said:


> Love your Ferragamos! Does the blue floral one hold a decent amount?


It's a fairly small bag, but can hold all my essentials for a day. Large-ish sunglass case, small wallet or Calvi, phone, keys, lip gloss, mask, etc
It would be too small for me to use as a daily/work bag. I bought it during the Ferragamo Spring sale because I just loved the pattern and colors so much.


----------



## msd_bags

FizzyWater said:


> I'm interested in your nylon LC bags - why did you rehome your Cuirs?  I never carried a nylon or canvas LP before the Cuirs so both felt so very shapeless to me... Is that a plus for you or something you accept because?


I thought a lot about your question on why I rehomed my Cuirs.  I guess it's because I have so many leather bags that it sort of lost its niche.  I felt it is a bit casual as an office bag (my preference), and a bit too delicate for more rugged use.  They were shapeless but I used an organizer so that was not a big issue for me.  After some time, I almost always reached for other bags.    The nylons, on the other hand, have a more distinct function for me.  But I had to let go of some nylon Le Pliage/Neo as well since I just had too many.  If I only need them for functional purpose, then I don't need a lot.


----------



## FizzyWater

msd_bags said:


> I thought a lot about your question on why I rehomed my Cuirs.  I guess it's because I have so many leather bags that it sort of lost its niche.  I felt it is a bit casual as an office bag (my preference), and a bit too delicate for more rugged use.  They were shapeless but I used an organizer so that was not a big issue for me.  After some time, I almost always reached for other bags.    The nylons, on the other hand, have a more distinct function for me.  But I had to let go of some nylon Le Pliage/Neo as well since I just had too many.  If I only need them for functional purpose, then I don't need a lot.



That makes sense, thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

sherrylynn said:


> It's a fairly small bag, but can hold all my essentials for a day. Large-ish sunglass case, small wallet or Calvi, phone, keys, lip gloss, mask, etc
> It would be too small for me to use as a daily/work bag. I bought it during the Ferragamo Spring sale because I just loved the pattern and colors so much.


Thanks. I’m asking because they have the black floral version in the winter sale & I was wondering if it would be large enough to hold essentials.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> I love the little doggie one. They are all very nice though.


Thanks, I like to use that one as a coin purse


FizzyWater said:


> Siblings on the round Bolide styles (and the little one up top).  They hold a ton, and can nestle at the bottom of a bag or be stuffed in last minute upside down (skinny side down) at the last minute!  Nice colors I haven't seen before!


They do hold a ton! I like to use them as catchalls in my medium to large size bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using this vintage Fendi: a small selleria Mama baguette.


----------



## Cookiefiend

I think we’re on (?)
Givenchy
Goyard 
Mansur Gavriel

If so - here’s my Goyard Sac Rouette ❤️


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I think we’re on (?)
> Givenchy
> Goyard
> Mansur Gavriel
> 
> If so - here’s my Goyard Sac Rouette ❤️
> View attachment 5267182


So pretty! What can fit in it? I don’t have any this week.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> So pretty! What can fit in it? I don’t have any this week.


It’s really pretty big, I’ll do a bag spill tomorrow!


----------



## sherrylynn

baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks. I’m asking because they have the black floral version in the winter sale & I was wondering if it would be large enough to hold essentials.


Ooh, I didn't see that!! (Runs to check the Ferragamo sale...)


----------



## whateve

sherrylynn said:


> Ooh, I didn't see that!! (Runs to check the Ferragamo sale...)


Is it online? I can't find it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## baghabitz34

sherrylynn said:


> Ooh, I didn't see that!! (Runs to check the Ferragamo sale...)





whateve said:


> Is it online? I can't find it.


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5267421


It's not on sale for me. I'm seeing full price. I tried opening in a different browser but that didn't work either.


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> It's not on sale for me. I'm seeing full price. I tried opening in a different browser but that didn't work either.





On the landing page, I select Private Sale, which takes me to the sale items.


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5267435
> 
> On the landing page, I select Private Sale, which takes me to the sale items.


I'm not seeing Private Sale. I see all those other things. I guess it is really private! Have you shopped there before?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> I think we’re on (?)
> Givenchy
> Goyard
> Mansur Gavriel
> 
> If so - here’s my Goyard Sac Rouette ❤
> View attachment 5267182


Love this!

I had an MG bucket bag…loved the look of it, but it was so stiff that the drawstring wouldn’t tighten right and it was a pain to get in and out of, so I sold it after using it once.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love this!
> 
> I had an MG bucket bag…loved the look of it, but it was so stiff that the drawstring wouldn’t tighten right and it was a pain to get in and out of, so I sold it after using it once.


I've thought they looked that way. I've had drawstrings that were very hard to use. The bag I'm using currently has a loop rather than 2 strings for the drawstring. I love it! It is so easy to use.


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> I'm not seeing Private Sale. I see all those other things. I guess it is really private! Have you shopped there before?


I have. Sale should go public at some point though.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sunshine mama said:


> Using this vintage Fendi: a small selleria Mama baguette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267009


How lovely! This is my favourite style of the Baguette! The leather looks so lush!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> Not to me, but your comment about pointed shoes... I had already lost a lot of high heel shoe ability because my workplace has cobblestones out front. After not going anywhere except in ballet flats for 2 years, I fail at everything


Oh, I hear you!
I used to be totally fine with heels, but here the yard has cobblestones and the staircase ist a bit tricky, too. So for not to break my neck on the stairs or the shoes before I even reach the car I've mainly succumbed to ballet flats or sneakers. 
Heels are for "civilisation".... Sigh!

Last time we visited the family, though, I bought a pair of ankle boots in a charity shop, that everybody considerd "high" and watched me trying them on.... They are fine, even comfy... I still can do it. Haha...


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> So pretty! What can fit in it? I don’t have any this week.



I don't have anything either. That actually makes me feel good (like I actually didn't have to buy _everything_).


----------



## baghabitz34

My only Fendi, the 3jours in Sienna with the contrast glazing.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I don't have anything either. That actually makes me feel good (like I actually didn't have to buy _everything_).


Yeah, me too! There are actually a few things I don't have!


----------



## msd_bags

I have one for this week’s brands - Givenchy Pandora.  Here’s an old photo:


----------



## mariliz11

whateve said:


> Yeah, me too! There are actually a few things I don't have!


Me neither! And don’t feel the need to either!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> I have one for this week’s brands - Givenchy Pandora.  Here’s an old photo:
> View attachment 5268057


This style has always intrigued me!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## baghabitz34

FYI: Farfetch is having a sale, some Ferragamo & Marc Jacobs items are included.


----------



## More bags

@Cookiefiend, @msd_bags, @BowieFan1971, @sherrylynn oooh the beautiful Ferragamo parade of lovelies!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5267922
> 
> 
> My only Fendi, the 3jours in Sienna with the contrast glazing.


So pretty - I love the colour!


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> And, speaking of open bags, the first Longchamp I bought was the Roseau tote in white with blue* embroidered cherry blossoms.  I was taking an intensive German course in Bamberg and saw it in a shop window and fell in love.
> 
> I apologize for the wrinkly gray throw - my couch is red so I thought it would be a distracting background but the throw may be worse. :/
> 
> Aaalll the Longchamps:
> 
> View attachment 5264891
> 
> 
> Back row:  Roseau L Sakura, Le Pliage Neo, Le Pliage Neo Op’Art, Le Pliage Neo Stars**
> Front row:  Le Pliage Cuir S in purple, gray, dark red, and black
> Left:  Le Foulonné WoC, red and pink key holders, pink, blue, purple and silver pouches
> 
> Please excuse the general floppiness going on here - I usually store the Pliages with the coordinating Neos stuffed inside, but these are just fundamentally floppy bags.
> 
> I've never liked the classic fabric Le Pliages.  I know they're classic, and useful, but...  But I'm a sucker for "reimaginings" and the Cuirs are much more to my taste as well. I like that they're hands-free and can hold a ton.  The downside is that they can hold a TON, which my shoulder eventually tells me about, and they are black holes where everything disappears.  I keep buying organizers, which also make them nicely less-floppy, and then not using them.***. And these are the _small_ Cuirs!
> 
> 
> *I know, cherry blossoms are not blue.  But this is so pretty!
> **Black satin stars on the black background photograph poorly, but are cool in real life.  I think cookie has the small Le Pliage in this pattern...
> ***Extra weight, and/or things sliding under the organizer and disappearing to my panic.



Love your L P Cuirs. Everyone thinks of LPs as resolutely casual but a friend of mine (lifetime professional journalist) has a small black Cuir and she looks forever chic every time I see her with it.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Closet and my 2 vintage rehabbed canvas Fendis, blue Ferragamo doctor bag and my chicest Longchamp. I have tried TWICE to buy a leather Longchamp and BOTH times it got lost or stolen in the mail! I also have several other Le Pliages in various colors and sizes (stored folded and in a basket) for travel and rough weather days.
> 
> I store all my bags in dust bags and, except for the Hermès, most are not in the corresponding brand, since I buy secondhand/vintage and most do not come with the original bag. Top bag shelf is Hermes, second is LV, third is the Italians.
> 
> We have his and hers closets  The smaller closet and the dresser in the bedroom is his, the bigger one is mine. Eventually, I would like to get a simple white dresser (the bedroom has a rectangular shape and my dresser needs to be in my closet) and solid shelving, paint the walls. We bought a $50 secondhand dresser that turned out to be a piece of crap death trap! Not even worth repainting, though the size/shape is perfect. I asked for a bigger, single jewelry box for Christmas. But I am happy with my closet overall and for now. I need an organized, uncluttered closet, but not a fancy one.
> View attachment 5264981
> View attachment 5264982
> View attachment 5264983
> View attachment 5264984
> View attachment 5264985



Firstly, your closet is so neat - which is why no one here will ever see mine LOL. 

Secondly, I'm so sorry your Cuirs never made it to you, def something weird going on with the postal service. It must have been so frustrating. 

Thirdly, loving_ all_ the stripes!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Better pics of the family to breakfast room to kitchen…first is my treatment room where I do facials for clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264993
> View attachment 5264994
> View attachment 5264995
> View attachment 5264996
> View attachment 5264997



Looking beautiful!!!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> This is what I do when I use an open bag: I put all my things in a drawstring dustbag and pull the drawstrings tightly if I feel like I need to.



I do this too. Not strictly a dust bag, but a cotton drawstring bag is what people used traditionally to line their open shopping baskets when they went to market. 

In my H Double Sens Maxi, a reversible soft tote, the chevron dust bag also keeps possible dents away from the leather. 

In my H Garden Party pouches are better because it's quite deep.


----------



## papertiger

Wearing a Dr. Robert cross-body pouch for a walk on the beach today (UK independent that uses same factory as Josephs) 

My suede/wool Fltflop boots came 

I like them a lot but prob for what I paid (Black Friday + 20% new customer code) rather than their full price (I see they've gone back up now). 

After quite a few years of either Doc Martens or designer boots, these feel less sturdy and weighty than I'm used to. They're almost like slippers with a hard sole. I can't think they'll last like my DMs (3 years almost solid wear usually). I'm glad I still have 2 pairs of DMs in the wings. The Fitflops are more occasional city walk than full-on trekking in the frozen North though so I may not take with them to Scotland. 

The zip-up part stands quite a way away from my ankle which means if it rains my ankles may get wet. I'll deal. I really like they're suede and very matte. If they didn't have a wool interior I think they'd be a bit big so slightly bigger than TTS.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Wearing a Dr. Robert cross-body pouch for a walk on the beach today (UK independent that uses same factory as Josephs)
> 
> My suede/wool Fltflop boots came
> 
> I like them a lot but prob for what I paid (Black Friday + 20% new customer code) rather than their full price (I see they've gone back up now).
> 
> After quite a few years of either Doc Martens or designer boots, these feel less sturdy and weighty than I'm used to. They're almost like slippers with a hard sole. I can't think they'll last like my DMs (3 years almost solid wear usually). I'm glad I still have 2 pairs of DMs in the wings. The Fitflops are more occasional city walk than full-on trekking in the frozen North though so I may not take with them to Scotland.
> 
> The zip-up part stands quite a way away from my ankle which means if it rains my ankles may get wet. I'll deal. I really like they're suede and very matte. If they didn't have a wool interior I think they'd be a bit big so slightly bigger than TTS.


Shoes are one of those things I will only order online if I already own a pair and are replacing them. Sore feet will ruin even the best day for me and fit is so individual between shoe and foot. I think even more than pants, another thing I will only buy if I have tried them on in person or mayyybe if I already own another pair. And even if you own a pair of shoes or pants, there are small variances between individual items that make one pair perfect and another not quite right. Maybe I am too picky…but again, one of the great things about handbags is that they always fit!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Shoes are one of those things I will only order online if I already own a pair and are replacing them. Sore feet will ruin even the best day for me and fit is so individual between shoe and foot. I think even more than pants, another thing I will only buy if I have tried them on in person or mayyybe if I already own another pair. And even if you own a pair of shoes or pants, there are small variances between individual items that make one pair perfect and another not quite right. Maybe I am too picky…but again, one of the great things about handbags is that they always fit!



I usually buy a pair of boots every year. I spent my usual boot budget on shoulder pad accessories (Gucci's Centenary leather shoulder-harness). It was hard to justify expensive boots too (which may have been Gucci flat riding boot style with the straps £1.3K-ish which were amazing). I'm still really crazy about the shoulder-harness so not sorry there either. I have worn them over a coat and I can even wear with an evening dress. 

I went comfortable 'highstreet' with these boots so I kinda knew they wouldn't be in the same league. Having said that I have some wonderful boots bought at Topsop from years ago - I ended up buying 3 pairs and like you said just replacing like with like. Made in Brazil are usually as good as any designer. Price doesn't always dictate quality (as my Saint Laurent boots will testify  ). 

What I appreciate about these Fitflops is they're slightly more 'feminine' than Docs and look a bit 40s/50s retro as @cowgirlsboots and some others will also see. Good for flippy shorter skirts and princess line coats, things I may not want to 'solidify' or make too rock'n'roll.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Shoes are one of those things I will only order online if I already own a pair and are replacing them. Sore feet will ruin even the best day for me and fit is so individual between shoe and foot. I think even more than pants, another thing I will only buy if I have tried them on in person or mayyybe if I already own another pair. And even if you own a pair of shoes or pants, there are small variances between individual items that make one pair perfect and another not quite right. Maybe I am too picky…but again, one of the great things about handbags is that they always fit!


Shoes, pants, swimsuits and bras. Although I have bought pants and swimsuits online that have worked out. I've bought a lot of shoes online and some have worked, and some haven't. Sometimes I think they might work so I don't send them back. I almost never find an insert that makes them fit right. I have a narrow foot so it is extremely hard for me to find shoes that fit. Most stores don't stock narrow sizes any more. Most of my shoes are casual and those don't usually come in narrow widths. I think my toes are taller than normal so sometimes the toe box isn't high enough to be comfortable. This can happen even with shoes in a brand that usually works for me.


----------



## baghabitz34

Ferragamo SLGs. Bought the black one last summer & have used it quite a bit. Shows very little wear & tear. The compact wallet has become my go-to when I need to downsize (shh, don’t tell my Victorine wallet).


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5268711
> 
> Ferragamo SLGs. Bought the black one last summer & have used it quite a bit. Shows very little wear & tear. The compact wallet has become my go-to when I need to downsize (shh, don’t tell my Victorine wallet).


The blue one is so pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Shoes, pants, swimsuits and bras. Although I have bought pants and swimsuits online that have worked out. I've bought a lot of shoes online and some have worked, and some haven't. Sometimes I think they might work so I don't send them back. I almost never find an insert that makes them fit right. I have a narrow foot so it is extremely hard for me to find shoes that fit. Most stores don't stock narrow sizes any more. Most of my shoes are casual and those don't usually come in narrow widths. I think my toes are taller than normal so sometimes the toe box isn't high enough to be comfortable. This can happen even with shoes in a brand that usually works for me.


It sounds like my feet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5268711
> 
> Ferragamo SLGs. Bought the black one last summer & have used it quite a bit. Shows very little wear & tear. The compact wallet has become my go-to when I need to downsize (shh, don’t tell my Victorine wallet).


Oh I really like the tiny brown wallet.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thanks! Me too! The fish is for sale here for not a bad starting price. https://www.ebay.com/itm/304247387627?hash=item46d68eb5eb:g:6xcAAOSwe3Bg6T4H


Thanks for the link. I've put it on my watch list. Hmmmmm…


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Of course it does! I put up some special shelves for the designer bags, contemporarys go on the top shelf of the rack. Luckily the previous owner had rack shelves that were almost 16” deep, so plenty big enough for my mostly mid-sized bag collection. I will post closet pics tomorrow, with my vintage rehab Fendis and Ferragamo. Here are some house pics…I took them the other day, so there is still some clutter as we are bringing the last bits from the old house and there is some furniture and decor we left behind for staging (like a second sofa) that will complete everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264744
> View attachment 5264745
> View attachment 5264746
> View attachment 5264747
> View attachment 5264751
> View attachment 5264752
> View attachment 5264753
> View attachment 5264755
> View attachment 5264756
> View attachment 5264757


What an absolutely SPLENDID house! 
Do you like to cook? Because I can just see you doing fierce things in that kitchen. (Of course, I'm making assumptions here. Maybe your DH likes to cook? My head is still stuck in the 1970s!  )


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I almost forgot that I have a Ferragamo bag.  Here is an old photo of my Mimi Tote.  She is so lightweight and easy to use.
> View attachment 5264834


And a delicious color, too. Like fresh raspberries.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I don't think that is unsuccessful. I think if it works it works. I Have a bunch of mini crossbody totes from Porland leather Goods that really work for me. I have more expensive bags too but, the PLG mini is the easiest for me to use, so I do.


I wish PLG made the mini crossbody in a dark (forest) green. I'd jump at that! Do they ever add new colors?


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Closet and my 2 vintage rehabbed canvas Fendis, blue Ferragamo doctor bag and my chicest Longchamp. I have tried TWICE to buy a leather Longchamp and BOTH times it got lost or stolen in the mail! I also have several other Le Pliages in various colors and sizes (stored folded and in a basket) for travel and rough weather days.
> 
> I store all my bags in dust bags and, except for the Hermès, most are not in the corresponding brand, since I buy secondhand/vintage and most do not come with the original bag. Top bag shelf is Hermes, second is LV, third is the Italians.
> 
> *We have his and hers closets*  The smaller closet and the dresser in the bedroom is his, the bigger one is mine. Eventually, I would like to get a simple white dresser (the bedroom has a rectangular shape and my dresser needs to be in my closet) and solid shelving, paint the walls. We bought a $50 secondhand dresser that turned out to be a piece of crap death trap! Not even worth repainting, though the size/shape is perfect. I asked for a bigger, single jewelry box for Christmas. But I am happy with my closet overall and for now. I need an organized, uncluttered closet, but not a fancy one.
> View attachment 5264981
> View attachment 5264982
> View attachment 5264983
> View attachment 5264984
> View attachment 5264985


Love your closet, especially the way you've used a variety of organizers to keep it uncluttered.

Mr. PG and I have separate closets, too. Always have had. I think it's why we've stayed married for 43 years!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Have you considered to stick a photo of the content onto each box?
> I have lots of shoes in boxes, am notorious for forgetting what I have and I´m cheap, so instead of the photos my boxes have notes on them- personal descriptions of the shoes inside like:" stunning, black, bought in Venice" or " white 50ies, Saks, too tight."


This is a brilliant idea, @cowgirlsboots  .


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Finally I took photos of the bag organzier I made for the DKNY. It really makes a difference to the structure and practicability of the bag. What the photo doesn´t show: There´s a compartment for my wallet, another for the phone and a middle compartment to easily hold the pouch and other items like my keys. I made it from draining mats. The inside is a microfibre terry cloth. Nice and soft.
> 
> View attachment 5265999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265997
> View attachment 5265998


You are SO creative! Even if you wanted to, you'd never be able to purchase an organizer that was so well-suited to your needs. And making it out of dish draining mats??? Sheer genius!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> What an absolutely SPLENDID house!
> Do you like to cook? Because I can just see you doing fierce things in that kitchen. (Of course, I'm making assumptions here. Maybe your DH likes to cook? My head is still stuck in the 1970s!  )


Thank you for the compliment! We love the new house and it feels like home already.
Yes, I love to cook. I haven’t had a chance to really throw down here yet, between getting this house in order and getting the other ready to list (which it did today) but soon! My DH’s cooking? Let’s just say…bless his heart, he means well. Though he does make a mean grilled cheese…


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Love your closet, especially the way you've used a variety of organizers to keep it uncluttered.
> 
> Mr. PG and I have separate closets, too. Always have had. I think it's why we've stayed married for 43 years!


This is the first time for separate closets. Since he has more clothes and shoes than I do, he had the bigger dresser and larger share of the closet. Now I have the big closet! And it is now permanently tidy, which was NOT the case with our other closet. I was constantly refolding, shelving and adjusting his stuff for the sake of my well-being….now I just keep his closet door shut!

and congrats on 43 years! I hope we get there.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Love your closet, especially the way you've used a variety of organizers to keep it uncluttered.
> 
> Mr. PG and I have separate closets, too. Always have had. I think it's why we've stayed married for 43 years!


We share a closet but DH knows I get most of it! That's why we've stayed married for 39 years! Actually DH would be fine having multiple copies of the same clothes to wear every day. He really doesn't care about clothes.


----------



## essiedub

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5268711
> 
> Ferragamo SLGs. Bought the black one last summer & have used it quite a bit. Shows very little wear & tear. The compact wallet has become my go-to when I need to downsize (shh, don’t tell my Victorine wallet).


I love your small wallet! I love all small wallets but the leather has to be luscious and Ferragamo’s leather is terrific.  I used a Ferragamo wallet for years (still have it) and it really is still decent...but since I used it for so long, I needed a change and never use it.


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Wearing a Dr. Robert cross-body pouch for a walk on the beach today (UK independent that uses same factory as Josephs)
> 
> My suede/wool Fltflop boots came
> 
> I like them a lot but prob for what I paid (Black Friday + 20% new customer code) rather than their full price (I see they've gone back up now).
> 
> After quite a few years of either Doc Martens or designer boots, these feel less sturdy and weighty than I'm used to. They're almost like slippers with a hard sole. I can't think they'll last like my DMs (3 years almost solid wear usually). I'm glad I still have 2 pairs of DMs in the wings. The Fitflops are more occasional city walk than full-on trekking in the frozen North though so I may not take with them to Scotland.
> 
> The zip-up part stands quite a way away from my ankle which means if it rains my ankles may get wet. I'll deal. I really like they're suede and very matte. If they didn't have a wool interior I think they'd be a bit big so slightly bigger than TTS.


Oh what timing..I have been thinking about a pair of the classic Doc Martens 1461 (I think). I’m just not sure if I can pull it off. I want to wear it with dresses. The sales lady modeled a dress I bought and she had on a pair of combat boots and it just looked so good. I was smitten.  I like that they are so comfortable. I do have not-so-comfy dressier boots but I’m just considering a new direction.  Below is a photo of a tpfer and how she styled her tulle skirt...I love the look! Hers are not combat boots but the contrast of pretty with the boots is what I’m after.  What do you think? Doc Martens or sleeker? Maybe a different color?


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Oh what timing..I have been thinking about a pair of the classic Doc Martens 1461 (I think). I’m just not sure if I can pull it off. I want to wear it with dresses. The sales lady modeled a dress I bought and she had on a pair of combat boots and it just looked so good. I was smitten.  I like that they are so comfortable. I do have not-so-comfy dressier boots but I’m just considering a new direction.  Below is a photo of a tpfer and how she styled her tulle skirt...I love the look! Hers are not combat boots but the contrast of pretty with the boots is what I’m after.  What do you think? Doc Martens or sleeker? Maybe a different color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269135



I think great


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you for the compliment! We love the new house and it feels like home already.
> Yes, I love to cook. I haven’t had a chance to really throw down here yet, between getting this house in order and getting the other ready to list (which it did today) but soon! My DH’s cooking? Let’s just say…bless his heart, he means well. Though he does make a mean grilled cheese…


A mean grilled cheese is not that easy!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

essiedub said:


> Oh what timing..I have been thinking about a pair of the classic Doc Martens 1461 (I think). I’m just not sure if I can pull it off. I want to wear it with dresses. The sales lady modeled a dress I bought and she had on a pair of combat boots and it just looked so good. I was smitten.  I like that they are so comfortable. I do have not-so-comfy dressier boots but I’m just considering a new direction.  Below is a photo of a tpfer and how she styled her tulle skirt...I love the look! Hers are not combat boots but the contrast of pretty with the boots is what I’m after.  What do you think? Doc Martens or sleeker? Maybe a different color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269135


Go all the way with DMs. I have always loved the juxtaposition of frilly with chunky. I think it tones the frilly down and gives a flair of "je ne sais quoi".
My DD wore a lacy dress with a high heeled chunky combat boots for a party and the look was really fresh.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## FizzyWater

essiedub said:


> Oh what timing..I have been thinking about a pair of the classic Doc Martens 1461 (I think). I’m just not sure if I can pull it off. I want to wear it with dresses. The sales lady modeled a dress I bought and she had on a pair of combat boots and it just looked so good. I was smitten.  I like that they are so comfortable. I do have not-so-comfy dressier boots but I’m just considering a new direction.  Below is a photo of a tpfer and how she styled her tulle skirt...I love the look! Hers are not combat boots but the contrast of pretty with the boots is what I’m after.  What do you think? Doc Martens or sleeker? Maybe a different color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269135



That is a great picture... And DMs do come in different form factors if you want something more delicate - I had a blue pair with pointy-ish (I guess now called almond?) toes in the 90s.  

Have you worn DMs before?  Because something about the "Air Wair" gives each step a second bounce and while most people love it, it trashes my knees.  I've gotten rid of all mine except the huge 21-eyes for goth festivals, and they're ok because they're so heavy there is no bounce possible.


----------



## essiedub

FizzyWater said:


> That is a great picture... And DMs do come in different form factors if you want something more delicate - I had a blue pair with pointy-ish (I guess now called almond?) toes in the 90s.
> 
> Have you worn DMs before?  Because something about the "Air Wair" gives each step a second bounce and while most people love it, it trashes my knees.  I've gotten rid of all mine except the huge 21-eyes for goth festivals, and they're ok because they're so heavy there is no bounce possible.


Wow that’s worthy to note. I had a pair of the oxfords a long time ago. It just wasn’t me.  Why I think the combat boots are ...I dunno...maybe the comfort angle? I mentioned in an earlier post, that heels are just not tenable anymore.  Yet I am also dying for these Manolo Hangisi in saffron! But I digress...I wear trainers a lot and like the “boing” in one particular pair that’s specifically for trail hiking but I also have a “bothered” knee so I am going to wear DD’s pair to test.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Oh what timing..I have been thinking about a pair of the classic Doc Martens 1461 (I think). I’m just not sure if I can pull it off. I want to wear it with dresses. The sales lady modeled a dress I bought and she had on a pair of combat boots and it just looked so good. I was smitten.  I like that they are so comfortable. I do have not-so-comfy dressier boots but I’m just considering a new direction.  Below is a photo of a tpfer and how she styled her tulle skirt...I love the look! Hers are not combat boots but the contrast of pretty with the boots is what I’m after.  What do you think? Doc Martens or sleeker? Maybe a different color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269135


I love this look. And DMs would be perfect, too. It's the contrast that makes it work. I say go for it!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you for the compliment! We love the new house and it feels like home already.
> Yes, I love to cook. I haven’t had a chance to really throw down here yet, between getting this house in order and getting the other ready to list (which it did today) but soon! *My DH’s cooking? Let’s just say…bless his heart, he means well. Though he does make a mean grilled cheese…*


Hah! He sounds like Mr. PG, who bought a panini maker some years ago but has never progressed beyond a grilled cheese sandwich. But it's a pretty good grilled cheese sandwich… plus (and this is the most important part) he cleans up after himself! In fact, we have it all organized when it comes to meals: I cook, he cleans up. And even though he doesn't load the dishwasher exactly the way I would (is this just a GUY thing???) he doesn't do too badly. Then I come along later and tweak it…


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Hah! He sounds like Mr. PG, who bought a panini maker some years ago but has never progressed beyond a grilled cheese sandwich. But it's a pretty good grilled cheese sandwich… plus (and this is the most important part) he cleans up after himself! In fact, we have it all organized when it comes to meals: I cook, he cleans up. And even though he doesn't load the dishwasher exactly the way I would (is this just a GUY thing???) he doesn't do too badly. Then I come along later and tweak it…


That's great! Mr. Whateve doesn't do a thing in the kitchen beyond taking out the trash and using the can opener. He can't or won't even heat up a can of soup. My father never did anything until my mother got sick. Then he stepped up and learned how to do quite a bit. Mr. Whateve has appeased me by taking me out to eat often. These days we go out to lunch nearly every day, and dinner is often leftovers we brought home.


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Hah! He sounds like Mr. PG, who bought a panini maker some years ago but has never progressed beyond a grilled cheese sandwich. But it's a pretty good grilled cheese sandwich… plus (and this is the most important part) he cleans up after himself! In fact, we have it all organized when it comes to meals: I cook, he cleans up. And even though he doesn't load the dishwasher exactly the way I would (is this just a GUY thing???) he doesn't do too badly. Then I come along later and tweak it…


We have the same setup- I cook, he cleans. But then I am supposed to dry and put away. Not exactly an even division of labor but better than nothing…but he does do laundry, trash, cat litter box and bathrooms (though not like I would…), so i make out just fine!

Oh, and our old house got an offer we are happy with within 24 hours of being on the market! Just waiting on a signature and we are under contract!  All the hard work paid off!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> We have the same setup- I cook, he cleans. But then I am supposed to dry and put away. Not exactly an even division of labor but better than nothing…but he does do laundry, trash, cat litter box and bathrooms (though not like I would…), so i make out just fine!
> 
> Oh, and our old house got an offer we are happy with within 24 hours of being on the market! Just waiting on a signature and we are under contract!  All the hard work paid off!


That's wonderful!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I wish PLG made the mini crossbody in a dark (forest) green. I'd jump at that! Do they ever add new colors?


Yes ! Each season they seem to add a color or two. The colors don't always stay with the exception of basics. I have a green from them that had a nubuck feel. I keep hoping for an olive green.


----------



## FizzyWater

essiedub said:


> Wow that’s worthy to note. I had a pair of the oxfords a long time ago. It just wasn’t me.  Why I think the combat boots are ...I dunno...maybe the comfort angle? I mentioned in an earlier post, that heels are just not tenable anymore.  Yet I am also dying for these Manolo Hangisi in saffron! But I digress...I wear trainers a lot and like the “boing” in one particular pair that’s specifically for trail hiking but I also have a “bothered” knee so I am going to wear DD’s pair to test.  Thanks for the heads up.



Oh, those Manolos are gorgeous!  

AFAIK I'm the only person to have that problem with DMs, but I do want to warn people.  And I don't even have bad knees!  Except now, because I did a running class this fall and I am fat and now my knees are trashed.  

My ex-husband had damaged his knees doing marching band in college, and Mephistos made his knees hurt, even though they're supposed to be great for walking.  Bodies are weird.

In any case, it's great you can give the boots a test drive!



whateve said:


> That's great! Mr. Whateve doesn't do a thing in the kitchen beyond taking out the trash and using the can opener. He can't or won't even heat up a can of soup. My father never did anything until my mother got sick. Then he stepped up and learned how to do quite a bit. Mr. Whateve has appeased me by taking me out to eat often. These days we go out to lunch nearly every day, and dinner is often leftovers we brought home.



My bf doesn't know how to cook (he says, though he's fed himself and kids pasta, etc., for years), but he's willing to clear the counters, pull ingredients from around the kitchen, wash&chop veggies, stir...  He's working on sautéing.  And most importantly he hands me a glass of wine when I start getting... tense... about cooking.  I'm not a good cook either, but I'm working on it.  (and omg he cleans bathrooms.) 

My mom says dad didn't know how to cook when they got married, and she taught him how to make omelettes.  The thing is that he usually only made them when she was sick (sadly, often) and he liked to experiment.  In her words, "There's nothing like being flat on your back and having your husband lovingly and proudly bring you a peanut butter and jelly omelette."


----------



## Cookiefiend

For @dcooney4 - the Goyard Sac Rouette 






As you can see there’s A LOT of room! Which makes it great for travel!


----------



## baghabitz34

Ferragamo bags: Butterfly Studio and Gancini tote In Nebbiolo. 
Happy Friday!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

ElainePG said:


> Hah! He sounds like Mr. PG, who bought a panini maker some years ago but has never progressed beyond a grilled cheese sandwich. But it's a pretty good grilled cheese sandwich… plus (and this is the most important part) he cleans up after himself! In fact, we have it all organized when it comes to meals: I cook, he cleans up. And even though he doesn't load the dishwasher exactly the way I would (is this just a GUY thing???) he doesn't do too badly. Then I come along later and tweak it…



Mr. Herzog and I eat different things, and at different times.  In general, I do the dishes, but I cook for myself and he cooks for himself.


----------



## msd_bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5270449
> 
> Ferragamo bags: Butterfly Studio and Gancini tote In Nebbiolo.
> Happy Friday!


These are beauties!


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5270449
> 
> Ferragamo bags: Butterfly Studio and Gancini tote In Nebbiolo.
> Happy Friday!


I adore that Butterfly Studio - it’s such a great bag in the first place, but that butterfly design is jus fabulous!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> For @dcooney4 - the Goyard Sac Rouette
> View attachment 5270398
> 
> View attachment 5270397
> 
> View attachment 5270399
> 
> As you can see there’s A LOT of room! Which makes it great for travel!


This is so perfect. I love the little dog pouch too. Sometimes it is hard to judge a size on a photo, this really helps.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5270449
> 
> Ferragamo bags: Butterfly Studio and Gancini tote In Nebbiolo.
> Happy Friday!


Beautiful bags!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Today really drove home to me that Sales Associates, especially ones who are kind to young (14-25) customers, drive more business to a brand and engender more loyalty than all the influencers and advertising companies.

Today was my first luxury shopping experience since 2019. Technically, I was running errands, lengthening a necklace, replacing a chain, a watch to send off for service. The Knight came with me. I called each store for appointments - only Cartier was actually making them.

At Cartier, we were greeted warmly, offered drinks, and the SA helped me with my errands - and actually payed attention to mon petit, and sized him for a Trinity ring. At this point, I was there for a $600-1000 sale, and he still took the time and made it a true luxury experience.



Spoiler



And I tried on a necklace from the Cactus collection and it was so incredibly fabulous and I want it and I did not like being good.



At IWC, we were roundly ignored. The SA, looked at us, looked away, and helped the lady who came in after us. Fortunately, it was a concession, and the lovely gentleman at the main jewelry counter could take care of us.

Tiffany, well, it was my first experience since they became LV, and likely my last. I asked for help on three occasions and was ignored. One SA was polishing a glass counter… T also took out the doorbell at the service room, so I was ignored for about fifteen minutes until someone came out to gift wrap a box and saw me. Compared to two years ago - and especially Cartier an hour before - it was such a dreary experience.

One item on my 2022 shopping list is a substantial gold chain necklace. And I want it to be distinctive. I was inspired by Bunny Mellon’s Bulgari with the carved stone stations. Luxurious, but still everyday wear, and not flashy. I was thinking Tiffany, with either Peretti Aegean or Schlumberger’s rope. But … I don’t want to go back.

For the cost of a cold coke and half hour of an SA’s time, Cartier got a sale despite their low inventory (I bought the Trinity ring because life is short, regrets are long and price increases are inevitable) a lifelong customer (the Knight was impressed by the gift wrapping, the service, the attention, and the willingness to let us play) and I added Clash Cartier to my necklace possibilities


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> Today really drove home to me that Sales Associates, especially ones who are kind to young (14-25) customers, drive more business to a brand and engender more loyalty than all the influencers and advertising companies.
> 
> Today was my first luxury shopping experience since 2019. Technically, I was running errands, lengthening a necklace, replacing a chain, a watch to send off for service. The Knight came with me. I called each store for appointments - only Cartier was actually making them.
> 
> At Cartier, we were greeted warmly, offered drinks, and the SA helped me with my errands - and actually payed attention to mon petit, and sized him for a Trinity ring. At this point, I was there for a $600-1000 sale, and he still took the time and made it a true luxury experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And I tried on a necklace from the Cactus collection and it was so incredibly fabulous and I want it and I did not like being good.
> 
> 
> 
> At IWC, we were roundly ignored. The SA, looked at us, looked away, and helped the lady who came in after us. Fortunately, it was a concession, and the lovely gentleman at the main jewelry counter could take care of us.
> 
> Tiffany, well, it was my first experience since they became LV, and likely my last. I asked for help on three occasions and was ignored. One SA was polishing a glass counter… T also took out the doorbell at the service room, so I was ignored for about fifteen minutes until someone came out to gift wrap a box and saw me. Compared to two years ago - and especially Cartier an hour before - it was such a dreary experience.
> 
> One item on my 2022 shopping list is a substantial gold chain necklace. And I want it to be distinctive. I was inspired by Bunny Mellon’s Bulgari with the carved stone stations. Luxurious, but still everyday wear, and not flashy. I was thinking Tiffany, with either Peretti Aegean or Schlumberger’s rope. But … I don’t want to go back.
> 
> For the cost of a cold coke and half hour of an SA’s time, Cartier got a sale despite their low inventory (I bought the Trinity ring because life is short, regrets are long and price increases are inevitable) a lifelong customer (the Knight was impressed by the gift wrapping, the service, the attention, and the willingness to let us play) and I added Clash Cartier to my necklace possibilities


Luxury brands need to watch out….superior service is the only way to truly negate the impact of less expensive “inspired” pieces, as well as internet and resale shopping. Seems Tiffany and IWC haven’t gotten the memo. If I am paying top dollar, i want- no, I expect- service to match.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage Leather said:


> Today really drove home to me that Sales Associates, especially ones who are kind to young (14-25) customers, drive more business to a brand and engender more loyalty than all the influencers and advertising companies.
> 
> Today was my first luxury shopping experience since 2019. Technically, I was running errands, lengthening a necklace, replacing a chain, a watch to send off for service. The Knight came with me. I called each store for appointments - only Cartier was actually making them.
> 
> At Cartier, we were greeted warmly, offered drinks, and the SA helped me with my errands - and actually payed attention to mon petit, and sized him for a Trinity ring. At this point, I was there for a $600-1000 sale, and he still took the time and made it a true luxury experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And I tried on a necklace from the Cactus collection and it was so incredibly fabulous and I want it and I did not like being good.
> 
> 
> 
> At IWC, we were roundly ignored. The SA, looked at us, looked away, and helped the lady who came in after us. Fortunately, it was a concession, and the lovely gentleman at the main jewelry counter could take care of us.
> 
> Tiffany, well, it was my first experience since they became LV, and likely my last. I asked for help on three occasions and was ignored. One SA was polishing a glass counter… T also took out the doorbell at the service room, so I was ignored for about fifteen minutes until someone came out to gift wrap a box and saw me. Compared to two years ago - and especially Cartier an hour before - it was such a dreary experience.
> 
> One item on my 2022 shopping list is a substantial gold chain necklace. And I want it to be distinctive. I was inspired by Bunny Mellon’s Bulgari with the carved stone stations. Luxurious, but still everyday wear, and not flashy. I was thinking Tiffany, with either Peretti Aegean or Schlumberger’s rope. But … I don’t want to go back.
> 
> For the cost of a cold coke and half hour of an SA’s time, Cartier got a sale despite their low inventory (I bought the Trinity ring because life is short, regrets are long and price increases are inevitable) a lifelong customer (the Knight was impressed by the gift wrapping, the service, the attention, and the willingness to let us play) and I added Clash Cartier to my necklace possibilities


Way to go Cartier! I'm glad you had a great experience there. 
I have not been disappointed at Cartier. In fact,  they are TOO helpful!
I've been to Tiffany's once, and the SA's were really nice.  Maybe because I'm older(wiser) looking?
LV is hit or miss. They have too many customers.
Hermes is hit or miss. Again too many customers I suppose.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> We have the same setup- I cook, he cleans. But then I am supposed to dry and put away. Not exactly an even division of labor but better than nothing…but he does do laundry, trash, cat litter box and bathrooms (though not like I would…), so i make out just fine!
> 
> Oh, and our old house got an offer we are happy with within 24 hours of being on the market! Just waiting on a signature and we are under contract!  All the hard work paid off!


YAY! How great that you got a good offer. I'm sure that you're breathing a HUGE sigh of relief.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> That's great! Mr. Whateve doesn't do a thing in the kitchen beyond *taking out the trash and using the can opener.* He can't or won't even heat up a can of soup. My father never did anything until my mother got sick. Then he stepped up and learned how to do quite a bit. Mr. Whateve has appeased me by taking me out to eat often. These days we go out to lunch nearly every day, and dinner is often leftovers we brought home.


Using the can opener????? Well, I guess that's something... 

But it's good that he takes you out to lunch. What kinds of lunches do the two of you like?


----------



## ElainePG

FizzyWater said:


> My bf doesn't know how to cook (he says, though he's fed himself and kids pasta, etc., for years), but he's willing to clear the counters, pull ingredients from around the kitchen, wash&chop veggies, stir...  He's working on sautéing.  And most importantly he *hands me a glass of wine when I start getting... tense... about cooking*.  I'm not a good cook either, but I'm working on it.  (and omg he cleans bathrooms.)
> 
> My mom says dad didn't know how to cook when they got married, and she taught him how to make omelettes.  The thing is that he usually only made them when she was sick (sadly, often) and he liked to experiment.  In her words, "There's nothing like being flat on your back and *having your husband lovingly and proudly bring you a peanut butter and jelly omelette*."


Okay, so the glass of wine more than makes up for a whole lot. So does cleaning bathrooms. Mr. PG cleans bathrooms too, and he does a fantastic job. I clean the kitchen because that's my domain, and I doubt he'd do it the way I'd like. Plus I get into the Zen of it, so I don't mind.

Gah! A PB&J omelette???  That's gonna be a hard image to get out of my head! I rock all kinds of eggs, and make them for us every Sunday night. Either cheese omelettes, or a frittata, or cheesy-scrambled, or deviled, or over easy on toast. With a glass of white wine, which of course makes everything taste better!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Yes ! Each season they seem to add a color or two. The colors don't always stay with the exception of basics. I have a green from them that had a nubuck feel. I keep hoping for an olive green.


Olive green would be terrific.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5270449
> 
> Ferragamo bags: Butterfly Studio and Gancini tote In Nebbiolo.
> Happy Friday!


In love with the Butterfly Studio bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> Today really drove home to me that Sales Associates, especially ones who are kind to young (14-25) customers, drive more business to a brand and engender more loyalty than all the influencers and advertising companies.
> 
> Today was my first luxury shopping experience since 2019. Technically, I was running errands, lengthening a necklace, replacing a chain, a watch to send off for service. The Knight came with me. I called each store for appointments - only Cartier was actually making them.
> 
> At Cartier, we were greeted warmly, offered drinks, and the SA helped me with my errands - and actually payed attention to mon petit, and sized him for a Trinity ring. At this point, I was there for a $600-1000 sale, and he still took the time and made it a true luxury experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And I tried on a necklace from the Cactus collection and it was so incredibly fabulous and I want it and I did not like being good.
> 
> 
> 
> At IWC, we were roundly ignored. The SA, looked at us, looked away, and helped the lady who came in after us. Fortunately, it was a concession, and the lovely gentleman at the main jewelry counter could take care of us.
> 
> Tiffany, well, it was my first experience since they became LV, and likely my last. I asked for help on three occasions and was ignored. One SA was polishing a glass counter… T also took out the doorbell at the service room, so I was ignored for about fifteen minutes until someone came out to gift wrap a box and saw me. Compared to two years ago - and especially Cartier an hour before - it was such a dreary experience.
> 
> One item on my 2022 shopping list is a substantial gold chain necklace. And I want it to be distinctive. I was inspired by Bunny Mellon’s Bulgari with the carved stone stations. Luxurious, but still everyday wear, and not flashy. I was thinking Tiffany, with either Peretti Aegean or Schlumberger’s rope. But … I don’t want to go back.
> 
> For the cost of a cold coke and half hour of an SA’s time, Cartier got a sale despite their low inventory (I bought the Trinity ring because life is short, regrets are long and price increases are inevitable) a lifelong customer (the Knight was impressed by the gift wrapping, the service, the attention, and the willingness to let us play) and I added Clash Cartier to my necklace possibilities


*Really* shocked that you got such terrible service at IWC and Tiffany. Our local Tiffany (which is quite small) has always given us excellent service, even though we've never spent much $$$ there. Including polishing a few of my silver pieces, which they do for free and on site. But the next time we go there I'm going to pay attention and see if we're ignored.

Oh, and for sure Mr. PG and I are *not* young customers! But I'm interested to hear this is the demographic that gets attention from Sales Associates. Surely a Sales Associate would assume, just by looking at us, that Mr. PG and I have more discretionary income that the 14 to 25-year-olds, yes? No?


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> That's great! Mr. Whateve doesn't do a thing in the kitchen beyond taking out the trash and using the can opener. He can't or won't even heat up a can of soup. My father never did anything until my mother got sick. Then he stepped up and learned how to do quite a bit. Mr. Whateve has appeased me by taking me out to eat often. These days we go out to lunch nearly every day, and dinner is often leftovers we brought home.


I LOVE leftovers for dinner. It means no cooking!


----------



## baghabitz34

msd_bags said:


> These are beauties!


Thanks!


Cookiefiend said:


> I adore that Butterfly Studio - it’s such a great bag in the first place, but that butterfly design is jus fabulous!


Thanks! Love that these were limited edition too, mine is number 11 of 53 made.
Something about the Studio is so elegant! Saw a lady at the mall with a black one & it just looked so good!


dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bags!


Thanks!


ElainePG said:


> In love with the Butterfly Studio bag!


Thanks, me too! Sometimes take it out just to admire it’s beauty.


----------



## baghabitz34

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE leftovers for dinner. It means no cooking!


That and somethings taste better the next day.


----------



## Vintage Leather

ElainePG said:


> *Really* shocked that you got such terrible service at IWC and Tiffany. Our local Tiffany (which is quite small) has always given us excellent service, even though we've never spent much $$$ there. Including polishing a few of my silver pieces, which they do for free and on site. But the next time we go there I'm going to pay attention and see if we're ignored.
> 
> Oh, and for sure Mr. PG and I are *not* young customers! But I'm interested to hear this is the demographic that gets attention from Sales Associates. Surely a Sales Associate would assume, just by looking at us, that Mr. PG and I have more discretionary income that the 14 to 25-year-olds, yes? No?



The reason I was commenting on the 14-25 yr olds is because they don’t have a lot of income - but they do appreciate the attention and are more likely to come back when they do have the money.

It might be that Tiffany’s was busy enough that my modest purchase wasn’t a concern for them. I probably didn’t dress like an ideal customer. But whatever the reason, I walked out feeling like I had been wasting time researching a purchase


----------



## baghabitz34

Someone correct me if I’m wrong.

This past week was Givenchy, Goyard, and Mansur Gavriel?

Then this week can be Gucci, Hermés, and Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Using the can opener????? Well, I guess that's something...
> 
> But it's good that he takes you out to lunch. What kinds of lunches do the two of you like?


We are foodies. We love trying new restaurants. We like most kinds of ethnic food and we usually prefer that over a fancy place. Choices are very limited in the valley so when we travel we try to find interesting places. In our town, we eat a lot of Mexican food, some Thai or Muong, diner food, and non-authentic Chinese. Italian is limited to Olive Garden or Strings. We have a few very nice restaurants but their menus are limited so we don't eat there very often. There is a Mexican restaurant we eat at one or two times a week. They have a great variety of dishes, not just your typical stuff. My favorite cuisine is Indian but we have to drive to Fresno for that. I love New York pizza but it's hard to find in California. Many places claim to have it but they lie!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Just like places claim to have Philly cheesesteaks…not! I once ordered a cheesesteak here in GA and they gave me hot roast beef and swiss on a kaiser roll. Um, really?!?!?! Not even close! AND they wanted to put mayo on it!!!!


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just like places claim to have Philly cheesesteaks…not! I once ordered a cheesesteak here in GA and they gave me hot roast beef and swiss on a kaiser roll. Um, really?!?!?! Not even close! AND they wanted to put mayo on it!!!!



Shudder! I grew up north of Philly. I miss a good cheesesteak. And a good pizza. DC can’t do either, sadly.


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> Shudder! I grew up north of Philly. I miss a good cheesesteak. And a good pizza. DC can’t do either, sadly.


I grew up in Bucks County, lived in Center City 3 blocks from the Italian Market for 9 years…Sarcone’s bread makes the big difference, but Amaroso’s will do in a pinch.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I grew up in Bucks County, lived in Center City 3 blocks from the Italian Market for 9 years…Sarcone’s bread makes the big difference, but Amaroso’s will do in a pinch.


I have never had a real philly cheese steak, but my brother inlaw told me if you can't get the real thing don't bother.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dcooney4 said:


> I have never had a real philly cheese steak, but my brother inlaw told me if you can't get the real thing don't bother.


I agree! I have never had the real thing either. Even when I was in Philly,  I chose not to try because all the ones I had disappointed me, so I figured they were all the same. Now I regret not trying when I was there.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> I agree! I have never had the real thing either. Even when I was in Philly,  I chose not to try because all the ones I had disappointed me, so I figured they were all the same. Now I regret not trying when I was there.


No, they are not all the same! Not even in Philly. Everyone talks about Pat’s and Geno’s, which are across the street from each other in South Philly, but they are not the best IMO. Though I think Geno’s is better than Pat’s, the best is Jim’s Steaks on South Street…though if you think the service at Tiffany’s is rude, go into Jim’s not knowing what you want snd hold up the line with hesitation while looking at the menu…


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> No, they are not all the same! Not even in Philly. Everyone talks about Pat’s and Geno’s, which are across the street from each other in South Philly, but they are not the best IMO. Though I think Geno’s is better than Pat’s, the best is Jim’s Steaks on South Street…though if you think the service at Tiffany’s is rude, go into Jim’s not knowing what you want snd hold up the line with hesitation while looking at the menu…


So basically do a lot of  menu research  and decide before going into Jim's, right?


----------



## missie1

I forgot to post my only Mansur Gavriel bag last week. It’s a cloud clutch in such a great color that I have yet to carry


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> I grew up in Bucks County, lived in Center City 3 blocks from the Italian Market for 9 years…Sarcone’s bread makes the big difference, but Amaroso’s will do in a pinch.



Oh, the Italian market! I miss it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> So basically do a lot of  menu research  and decide before going into Jim's, right?


The menu is pretty basic, but just don’t “get in line” until you know unless the line is long enough that you have time to look and decide.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> We are foodies. We love trying new restaurants. We like most kinds of ethnic food and we usually prefer that over a fancy place. Choices are very limited in the valley so when we travel we try to find interesting places. In our town, we eat a lot of Mexican food, some Thai or Muong, diner food, and non-authentic Chinese. Italian is limited to Olive Garden or Strings. We have a few very nice restaurants but their menus are limited so we don't eat there very often. There is a Mexican restaurant we eat at one or two times a week. They have a great variety of dishes, not just your typical stuff. My favorite cuisine is Indian but we have to drive to Fresno for that. *I love New York pizza but it's hard to find in California. Many places claim to have it but they lie!*


Just like the places that claim to have "New York bagels" … NOT!!! When we crave these, we have to buy them on line and store them in the freezer.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> No, they are not all the same! Not even in Philly. Everyone talks about Pat’s and Geno’s, which are across the street from each other in South Philly, but they are not the best IMO. Though I think Geno’s is better than Pat’s, the best is Jim’s Steaks on South Street…though if you think the service at Tiffany’s is rude, go into Jim’s not knowing what you want snd hold up the line with hesitation while looking at the menu…


There was a Seinfeld episode like that! It was a soup place, and you had to stand in line without talking, then place your order politely, and even then the guy might throw you out. But the neighborhood put up with it, because it was the BEST soup.   (I think George made a mess of it… as usual…)


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> I forgot to post my only Mansur Gavriel bag last week. It’s a cloud clutch in such a great color that I have yet to carry
> 
> View attachment 5271832


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> No, they are not all the same! Not even in Philly. Everyone talks about Pat’s and Geno’s, which are across the street from each other in South Philly, but they are not the best IMO. Though I think Geno’s is better than Pat’s, the best is Jim’s Steaks on South Street…though if you think the service at Tiffany’s is rude, go into Jim’s not knowing what you want snd hold up the line with hesitation while looking at the menu…


Rudeness is part of the experience! We tried Pat's and Geno's when we were there but didn't know about Jim's. Whenever we get something that approximates a cheesesteak here, we have to come home to put on our own peppers because they never have the right kind.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Just like the places that claim to have "New York bagels" … NOT!!! When we crave these, we have to buy them on line and store them in the freezer.


Yes, I miss real bagels. And real pastrami. I really miss San Francisco sourdough. You would think we would be able to get it in California but it has a very short shelf life. If they do have it, they wrap it in plastic which ruins it. When I grew up in the Bay Area, I had it nearly every day. I used to take it in my school lunches. I miss challah. No one makes it around here. I can make it myself but it is a lot of work and I'm the only one who eats it. I miss almond croissants. They used to make them at Panera but they stopped. That and the challah were the only things I liked there, and they stopped making them.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> There was a Seinfeld episode like that! It was a soup place, and you had to stand in line without talking, then place your order politely, and even then the guy might throw you out. But the neighborhood put up with it, because it was the BEST soup.   (I think George made a mess of it… as usual…)


The soup Nazi! They treat you like that at Katz's delicatessen in NYC.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Oh what timing..I have been thinking about a pair of the classic Doc Martens 1461 (I think). I’m just not sure if I can pull it off. I want to wear it with dresses. The sales lady modeled a dress I bought and she had on a pair of combat boots and it just looked so good. I was smitten.  I like that they are so comfortable. I do have not-so-comfy dressier boots but I’m just considering a new direction.  Below is a photo of a tpfer and how she styled her tulle skirt...I love the look! Hers are not combat boots but the contrast of pretty with the boots is what I’m after.  What do you think? Doc Martens or sleeker? Maybe a different color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269135


Fantastic outfit and styling!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Hah! He sounds like Mr. PG, who bought a panini maker some years ago but has never progressed beyond a grilled cheese sandwich. But it's a pretty good grilled cheese sandwich… plus (and this is the most important part) he cleans up after himself! In fact, we have it all organized when it comes to meals: I cook, he cleans up. And even though he doesn't load the dishwasher exactly the way I would (is this just a GUY thing???) he doesn't do too badly. Then I come along later and tweak it…


Yes, me too, about the dishwasher.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Wow that’s worthy to note. I had a pair of the oxfords a long time ago. It just wasn’t me.  Why I think the combat boots are ...I dunno...maybe the comfort angle? I mentioned in an earlier post, that heels are just not tenable anymore.  Yet I am also dying for these Manolo Hangisi in saffron! But I digress...I wear trainers a lot and like the “boing” in one particular pair that’s specifically for trail hiking but I also have a “bothered” knee so I am going to wear DD’s pair to test.  Thanks for the heads up.


essiedub, I remember you posted these beautiful shoes before. Get them and wear them, they are beautiful!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> We have the same setup- I cook, he cleans. But then I am supposed to dry and put away. Not exactly an even division of labor but better than nothing…but he does do laundry, trash, cat litter box and bathrooms (though not like I would…), so i make out just fine!
> 
> Oh, and our old house got an offer we are happy with within 24 hours of being on the market! Just waiting on a signature and we are under contract!  All the hard work paid off!


Congratulations on your news @BowieFan1971!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5270449
> 
> Ferragamo bags: Butterfly Studio and Gancini tote In Nebbiolo.
> Happy Friday!


I love both, and the Butterfly Studio is stunning!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> For @dcooney4 - the Goyard Sac Rouette
> View attachment 5270398
> 
> View attachment 5270397
> 
> View attachment 5270399
> 
> As you can see there’s A LOT of room! Which makes it great for travel!


Fabulous bag, so much room, and red!


----------



## Kimbashop

Hello, purse people! 

I have been missing from the Forum on a self-imposed media ban since this summer. Work has been stressful and nonstop, so I had to scale back a lot this Fall to keep my sanity. I have been lurking, however, and you folks are a busy bunch -- I won't comment on everyone's experiences and accomplishments, but I did want to congratulate @BowieFan1971 on your new home! Also, I live in centre county and can appreciate a good Philly cheesesteak as well as grilled stickies. 

Bags out: 2, gifted to my friends/colleagues, who love them. It makes me so happy that they carry these bags daily to work. A far better feeling than selling them.
Bags in: 2. PS1 Tiny in a color called pepe, which I have used a ton, and a Dior Promenade pouch from the 2016 cruise collection in a very pretty, sparkly blue color that feels like it might be fabric fused to leather (really hard to tell). My first of both brands.

I have been on a self-imposed bag ban since September for a number of reasons, but a big one is that I have not felt the urge to buy anything. I bought a ton of bags during COVID lockdown and restrictions, but now that we are doing more and able to travel and go out (albeit masked), that urge has waned.

Here are my contributions for F-G week: Ferragamo Sofia and Givenchy Antigona soft, the only F-G bags that I have and a Goyard wallet I thrifted. The Antigona is my most used bag due to its size and versatility. It goes with just about anything.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> Hello, purse people!
> 
> I have been missing from the Forum on a self-imposed media ban since this summer. Work has been stressful and nonstop, so I had to scale back a lot this Fall to keep my sanity. I have been lurking, however, and you folks are a busy bunch -- I won't comment on everyone's experiences and accomplishments, but I did want to congratulate @BowieFan1971 on your new home! Also, I live in centre county and can appreciate a good Philly cheesesteak as well as grilled stickies.
> 
> Bags out: 2, gifted to my friends/colleagues, who love them. It makes me so happy that they carry these bags daily to work. A far better feeling than selling them.
> Bags in: 2. PS1 Tiny in a color called pepe, which I have used a ton, and a Dior Promenade pouch from the 2016 cruise collection in a very pretty, sparkly blue color that feels like it might be fabric fused to leather (really hard to tell). My first of both brands.
> 
> I have been on a self-imposed bag ban since September for a number of reasons, but a big one is that I have not felt the urge to buy anything. I bought a ton of bags during COVID lockdown and restrictions, but now that we are doing more and able to travel and go out (albeit masked), that urge has waned.
> 
> Here are my contributions for F-G week: Ferragamo Sofia and Givenchy Antigona soft, the only F-G bags that I have and a Goyard wallet I thrifted. The Antigona is my most used bag due to its size and versatility. It goes with just about anything.
> 
> View attachment 5271998
> View attachment 5271999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272017


Thank you! You’re a Philly girl?!? Lived on 9th between Pine and Lombard for 7 years, among other places in Center City. Lived there for 11 years total, worked there even longer


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> *Rudeness is part of the experience!* We tried Pat's and Geno's when we were there but didn't know about Jim's. Whenever we get something that approximates a cheesesteak here, we have to come home to put on our own peppers because they never have the right kind.


Reminds me of the Carnegie Deli in NYC, right across the street from Carnegie Hall. Also known for the rudeness of the waiters. But the pastrami sandwich was so thick that it was impossible to eat it in a single bite, so it was worth it!

I remember a joke about the rude waiters. Four guys go into the restaurant, each orders a pastrami sandwich and a glass of ginger ale. The fourth guy says "But I want to be sure my ginger ale is in a CLEAN GLASS." The waiter returns with 4 pastrami sandwiches, and four glasses of ginger ale. "Okay," he says, "Which of yez guys wanted his ginger ale in a clean glass?" 

New York… you gotta love it!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> The soup Nazi! They treat you like that at Katz's delicatessen in NYC.


That's it!

And Katz's still has a sign on the wall, dating back to WWII: "Send a salami to your boy in the Army."


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> Hello, purse people!
> 
> I have been missing from the Forum on a self-imposed media ban since this summer. Work has been stressful and nonstop, so I had to scale back a lot this Fall to keep my sanity. I have been lurking, however, and you folks are a busy bunch -- I won't comment on everyone's experiences and accomplishments, but I did want to congratulate @BowieFan1971 on your new home! Also, I live in centre county and can appreciate a good Philly cheesesteak as well as grilled stickies.
> 
> Bags out: 2, gifted to my friends/colleagues, who love them. It makes me so happy that they carry these bags daily to work. A far better feeling than selling them.
> Bags in: 2. PS1 Tiny in a color called pepe, which I have used a ton, and a Dior Promenade pouch from the 2016 cruise collection in a very pretty, sparkly blue color that feels like it might be fabric fused to leather (really hard to tell). My first of both brands.
> 
> I have been on a self-imposed bag ban since September for a number of reasons, but a big one is that I have not felt the urge to buy anything. I bought a ton of bags during COVID lockdown and restrictions, but now that we are doing more and able to travel and go out (albeit masked), that urge has waned.
> 
> Here are my contributions for F-G week: Ferragamo Sofia and Givenchy Antigona soft, the only F-G bags that I have and a Goyard wallet I thrifted. The Antigona is my most used bag due to its size and versatility. It goes with just about anything.
> 
> View attachment 5271998
> View attachment 5271999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272017


How nice to see you, @Kimbashop . I love your two bags and also your Goyard wallet.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Reminds me of the Carnegie Deli in NYC, right across the street from Carnegie Hall. Also known for the rudeness of the waiters. But the pastrami sandwich was so thick that it was impossible to eat it in a single bite, so it was worth it!
> 
> I remember a joke about the rude waiters. Four guys go into the restaurant, each orders a pastrami sandwich and a glass of ginger ale. The fourth guy says "But I want to be sure my ginger ale is in a CLEAN GLASS." The waiter returns with 4 pastrami sandwiches, and four glasses of ginger ale. "Okay," he says, "Which of yez guys wanted his ginger ale in a clean glass?"
> 
> New York… you gotta love it!


I loved the Carnegie Deli! It's so sad it's gone. The pastrami sandwich could be shared by a family of 4.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> essiedub, I remember you posted these beautiful shoes before. Get them and wear them, they are beautiful!


I know....it has certainly passed the 30-day pause...but I am really trying not to buy for my pretend 
lifestyle. Seriously I have zero zero  Zero places to wear this these days (Or even pre-covid).  As Spock says (paraphrasing) “sometimes wanting is better than having”   Sigh.  But I really want. The 30 height in this color is not available all the time ..so hat at least averts one decision.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

essiedub said:


> I know....it has certainly passed the 30-day pause...but I am really trying not to buy for my pretend
> lifestyle. Seriously I have zero zero  Zero places to wear this these days (Or even pre-covid).  As Spock says (paraphrasing) “sometimes wanting is better than having”   Sigh.  But I really want. The 30 height in this color is not available all the time ..so hat at least averts one decision.


Congrats on keeping it real! It is so easy to justify a purchase that you want but don’t need.


----------



## ElainePG

@Kimbashop , you inspired me this afternoon! When you wrote that you had acquired a PS1 Tiny, I began musing about how I had  loved Proenza Schouler bags for years & years, but had never done anything about it. Well, December is my "birthday month," life has been piling up around me, and I decided that the time had come.

I didn't want to pay full price, though, so I set some limits. I had always thought the medium size would be right for my needs. And I also thought that the style would be best in a neutral color: tan, brown, or olive. Plus, if I found one at a good price pre-loved, it *had* to have a no-hassle return policy. So… inexpensive, medium size, very good condition, neutral color.

This is the one I found at Fashionphile (screenshot from FP site). I especially love the silver hardware.  Happy birthday to meeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Hello, purse people!
> 
> I have been missing from the Forum on a self-imposed media ban since this summer. Work has been stressful and nonstop, so I had to scale back a lot this Fall to keep my sanity. I have been lurking, however, and you folks are a busy bunch -- I won't comment on everyone's experiences and accomplishments, but I did want to congratulate @BowieFan1971 on your new home! Also, I live in centre county and can appreciate a good Philly cheesesteak as well as grilled stickies.
> 
> Bags out: 2, gifted to my friends/colleagues, who love them. It makes me so happy that they carry these bags daily to work. A far better feeling than selling them.
> Bags in: 2. PS1 Tiny in a color called pepe, which I have used a ton, and a Dior Promenade pouch from the 2016 cruise collection in a very pretty, sparkly blue color that feels like it might be fabric fused to leather (really hard to tell). My first of both brands.
> 
> I have been on a self-imposed bag ban since September for a number of reasons, but a big one is that I have not felt the urge to buy anything. I bought a ton of bags during COVID lockdown and restrictions, but now that we are doing more and able to travel and go out (albeit masked), that urge has waned.
> 
> Here are my contributions for F-G week: Ferragamo Sofia and Givenchy Antigona soft, the only F-G bags that I have and a Goyard wallet I thrifted. The Antigona is my most used bag due to its size and versatility. It goes with just about anything.
> 
> View attachment 5271998
> View attachment 5271999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272017



Happy to have you back! Missed you!    Those bags are lovely! Nice pics! I especially love the outdoor grass shot!


----------



## jblended

A quick drive-by. I wanted to wish everyone a happy holiday season because I'm unlikely to be online again for a while. I'm not caught up but will touch on the bits I remember from when I was last here, since many of us are experiencing some health bumps currently:

@BowieFan1971 Wishing you an easy surgery with a quick recovery. I hope that your new home is everything you wished for and more.
@Vintage Leather Best of luck on your prognosis/treatment. I sincerely hope you will be updating us soon that you are on the other side of this.
@Sparkletastic Congrats once again on your recovery from brain surgery. You're absolutely inspirational!

To all my pocket friends in here, thank you for making this year easier than it otherwise would have been. You're all amazingly fun, extraordinarily kind and brilliantly insightful.
(I started to tag each person individually but found the post got really long and soppy, so I have removed that portion lol)

I can't wait to see everyone thrive in 2022! Catch you on the next thread! 

Special mention: @880 seeing your Duret bag was the tpf highlight of my year!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> @Kimbashop , you inspired me this afternoon! When you wrote that you had acquired a PS1 Tiny, I began musing about how I had  loved Proenza Schouler bags for years & years, but had never done anything about it. Well, December is my "birthday month," life has been piling up around me, and I decided that the time had come.
> 
> I didn't want to pay full price, though, so I set some limits. I had always thought the medium size would be right for my needs. And I also thought that the style would be best in a neutral color: tan, brown, or olive. Plus, if I found one at a good price pre-loved, it *had* to have a no-hassle return policy. So… inexpensive, medium size, very good condition, neutral color.
> 
> This is the one I found at Fashionphile (screenshot from FP site). I especially love the silver hardware.  Happy birthday to meeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> View attachment 5272262


It's beautiful and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Joule

msd_bags said:


> I thought a lot about your question on why I rehomed my Cuirs.  I guess it's because I have so many leather bags that it sort of lost its niche.  I felt it is a bit casual as an office bag (my preference), and a bit too delicate for more rugged use.  They were shapeless but I used an organizer so that was not a big issue for me.  After some time, I almost always reached for other bags.    The nylons, on the other hand, have a more distinct function for me.  But I had to let go of some nylon Le Pliage/Neo as well since I just had too many.  If I only need them for functional purpose, then I don't need a lot.


Relatable. My cuir found its way into my mom's closet, where it gets much more use than it did with me. I have a Céline in a similar color that serves the same purposes, so I was happy to let the cuir go.

I do use my Néo and classic le Pliage for bad weather and travel (and outdoor activities, and gym bags, and grocery hauls, and carrying the Teen's school projects, and...). I guess I just see Longchamp as nylon. That's not really fair of me; they make some lovely leather goods.


----------



## baghabitz34

My Gucci collection: Ophidia tote, Soho Disco in peonia, and Gucci Ghost wallet


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5272617
> 
> My Gucci collection: Ophidia tote, Soho Disco in peonia, and Gucci Ghost wallet


Love the Ophidia tote…that’s a bag I would love to get!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5272617
> 
> My Gucci collection: Ophidia tote, Soho Disco in peonia, and Gucci Ghost wallet


Love your Disco! They are all lovely.


----------



## dcooney4

The only Gucci I have is this one.
It has a pretty chain strap.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> @Kimbashop , you inspired me this afternoon! When you wrote that you had acquired a PS1 Tiny, I began musing about how I had  loved Proenza Schouler bags for years & years, but had never done anything about it. Well, December is my "birthday month," life has been piling up around me, and I decided that the time had come.
> 
> I didn't want to pay full price, though, so I set some limits. I had always thought the medium size would be right for my needs. And I also thought that the style would be best in a neutral color: tan, brown, or olive. Plus, if I found one at a good price pre-loved, it *had* to have a no-hassle return policy. So… inexpensive, medium size, very good condition, neutral color.
> 
> This is the one I found at Fashionphile (screenshot from FP site). I especially love the silver hardware.  Happy birthday to meeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> View attachment 5272262


Well - that's a cutie!
Happy Birthday! 


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5272617
> 
> My Gucci collection: Ophidia tote, Soho Disco in peonia, and Gucci Ghost wallet


Gorgeous Disco! 


dcooney4 said:


> The only Gucci I have is this one.
> It has a pretty chain strap.
> View attachment 5272798


This is very elegant - is it more of a clutch or WOC?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Are we doing Gucci and Hermes at the same time?
Marc Jacobs? 
Just checking!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My only Gucci - Small Padlock 


I’ve been eyeing the Padlock Medium GG Shoulder bag in brown though…
I don’t need it, I don’t need it, I don’t NEED it!!


----------



## mariliz11

A few of my favorite Gucci’s and my two Marc jacobs  bags!


----------



## 880

essiedub said:


> Oh what timing..I have been thinking about a pair of the classic Doc Martens 1461 (I think). I’m just not sure if I can pull it off. I want to wear it with dresses. The sales lady modeled a dress I bought and she had on a pair of combat boots and it just looked so good. I was smitten.  I like that they are so comfortable. I do have not-so-comfy dressier boots but I’m just considering a new direction.  Below is a photo of a tpfer and how she styled her tulle skirt...I love the look! Hers are not combat boots but the contrast of pretty with the boots is what I’m after.  What do you think? Doc Martens or sleeker? Maybe a different color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269135


+1000 Doc martens. I wear docs with everything (from jeans to wool trousers to, yes, tulle). However, I’ve had ankle cartilage replacement surgery, so basically live in DM and Birkenstocks. For s9 meone start8ng to wear a chunkier ankle boot like DMs, start with an opaque stocking (a knee sock is a bit challenging unless you are young or very confident lol) 

@ElainePG, DHs cannot load dishwashers. I’ve given up rearranging the glasses.

@FizzyWater, im curious re the peanut butter and jelly omelette.. .

have to go catch up now


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Well - that's a cutie!
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Gorgeous Disco!
> 
> This is very elegant - is it more of a clutch or WOC?


Sort of in between. It fits my phone , glasses , cc and not much else.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My only Gucci - Small Padlock
> View attachment 5272827
> 
> I’ve been eyeing the Padlock Medium GG Shoulder bag in brown though…
> I don’t need it, I don’t need it, I don’t NEED it!!


So chic!


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> A few of my favorite Gucci’s and my two Marc jacobs  bags!
> 
> View attachment 5272883
> View attachment 5272884


Wonderful collection! Which is your favorite?


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> Wonderful collection! Which is your favorite?


I’d say both Dionysus, the mini crystal white and the canvas and the ivory logo Jackie. Glad I added that in my collection before it became a classic! I also have the tattoo Boston bag which I like for travel (pic below because it’s stored with luggage). As you can tell Gucci is one of my favorites for handbags and leather goods


----------



## missie1

No Marc Jacobs only Gucci makeup pouch and Hermès


----------



## JenJBS

Loving all the beautiful Gucci bags. 

Gucci coin purse. 
Marc Jacobs The Soiree, Baby Groovee satchel, and 2 Percy Q bags.


----------



## whateve

missie1 said:


> No Marc Jacobs only Gucci makeup pouch and Hermès


I've always loved the way Gucci does florals!


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> No Marc Jacobs only Gucci makeup pouch and Hermès



@missie1, gorgeous kelly! is it vache naturale? 

i don’t have any Marc Jacobs; and, I haven’t had any gucci bags for years. I have a few Goyard St. Louis and ghurka, but cannot find pics right now. my current favorite H is my craie epsom mini Della cavalleria (with brunello RTW and doc martens); least used, but favorite H bag is a vintage, pristine, silver metallic chèvre clutch, phw (worn at a brunello cocktail with DH); most practical H day tote is etoupe 30B (with 2004 chanel skirt and CD knit jacket and with H RTW). Confession: the Manolo suede heels have not left the house yet lol (I took the action shot then wore the outfit with opaque stockings and golden goose sneakers

And, for @essiedub, two skirt outfits that could be worn with opaque stockings and doc martens
IMO to make the DM more grown up, a neutral dark (like navy and charcoal) palette helps. All black can be a bit too goth

last pic is H chaine d’ancre croc clutch and silver chèvre clutch


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you! You’re a Philly girl?!? Lived on 9th between Pine and Lombard for 7 years, among other places in Center City. Lived there for 11 years total, worked there even longer


I misread your Center City as Centre County . I have been in PA for almost 20 years now. Love Philly and Pitt but in the middle of the state!



ElainePG said:


> How nice to see you, @Kimbashop[/USEbR] . I love your two bags and also your Goyard wallet.
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> thank you! It is great to be back.
> 
> [QUOTE="ElainePG, post: 34899098, member: 465452"]
> [USER=594084]@Kimbashop , you inspired me this afternoon! When you wrote that you had acquired a PS1 Tiny, I began musing about how I had  loved Proenza Schouler bags for years & years, but had never done anything about it. Well, December is my "birthday month," life has been piling up around me, and I decided that the time had come.
> 
> I didn't want to pay full price, though, so I set some limits. I had always thought the medium size would be right for my needs. And I also thought that the style would be best in a neutral color: tan, brown, or olive. Plus, if I found one at a good price pre-loved, it *had* to have a no-hassle return policy. So… inexpensive, medium size, very good condition, neutral color.
> 
> This is the one I found at Fashionphile (screenshot from FP site). I especially love the silver hardware.  Happy birthday to meeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> View attachment 5272262



Congratulations! What a great neutral color. I would love to know how the medium works out for you. I have been thinking of getting one in that size. It is such a great bag. 



JenJBS said:


> Happy to have you back! Missed you!    Those bags are lovely! Nice pics! I especially love the outdoor grass shot!



Thank you, lovely purse friend! It is great to be "here." I hope you are well.


----------



## baghabitz34

@Cookiefiend thanks, I love the color too


BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the Ophidia tote…that’s a bag I would love to get!


The Ophidia is a nice alternative to the Neverfull. The canvas is very pliable though. Buying & using an organizer has made a big difference.


dcooney4 said:


> Love your Disco! They are all lovely.


thanks!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> @missie1, gorgeous kelly! is it vache naturale?
> 
> i don’t have any Marc Jacobs; and, I haven’t had any gucci bags for years. I have a few Goyard St. Louis and ghurka, but cannot find pics right now. my current favorite H is my craie epsom mini Della cavalleria (with brunello RTW and doc martens); lest used, but favorite H bag is a vintage, pristine, silver metallic chèvre clutch, phw (worn at a brunello cocktail with DH); most practical H day tote is etoupe 30B (with 2004 chanel skirt and CD knit jacket and with H RTW). Confession: the Manolo suede heels have not left the house yet lol (I took the action shot then wore the outfit with opaque stockings and golden goose sneakers
> 
> And, for @essiedub, two skirt outfits that could be worn with opaque stockings and doc martens
> IMO to make the DM more grown up, a neutral dark (like navy and charcoal) palette helps. All black can be a bit too goth
> View attachment 5273124
> View attachment 5273121
> View attachment 5273119
> View attachment 5273135
> View attachment 5273120
> View attachment 5273122


Thanks 880…yes it is Vache Naturale.  I just love the bags and your style.


----------



## missie1

whateve said:


> I've always loved the way Gucci does florals!


Yessss they do them. So well


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @missie1, gorgeous kelly! is it vache naturale?
> 
> i don’t have any Marc Jacobs; and, I haven’t had any gucci bags for years. I have a few Goyard St. Louis and ghurka, but cannot find pics right now. my current favorite H is my craie epsom mini Della cavalleria (with brunello RTW and doc martens); lest used, but favorite H bag is a vintage, pristine, silver metallic chèvre clutch, phw (worn at a brunello cocktail with DH); most practical H day tote is etoupe 30B (with 2004 chanel skirt and CD knit jacket and with H RTW). Confession: the Manolo suede heels have not left the house yet lol (I took the action shot then wore the outfit with opaque stockings and golden goose sneakers
> 
> And, for @essiedub, two skirt outfits that could be worn with opaque stockings and doc martens
> IMO to make the DM more grown up, a neutral dark (like navy and charcoal) palette helps. All black can be a bit too goth
> View attachment 5273124
> View attachment 5273121
> View attachment 5273119
> View attachment 5273135
> View attachment 5273120
> View attachment 5273122


Love the skirt in the first shot!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> I misread your Center City as Centre County . I have been in PA for almost 20 years now. Love Philly and Pitt but in the middle of the state!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! What a great neutral color. I would love to know how the medium works out for you. I have been thinking of getting one in that size. It is such a great bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, lovely purse friend! It is great to be "here." I hope you are well.


The middle of the state is beautiful! I love the ride from Carlisle to King of Prussia on the TP. And I went to Pitt…Pgh is a great town! Primanti Bros and O fries…the best!


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> I’d say both Dionysus, the mini crystal white and the canvas and the ivory logo Jackie. Glad I added that in my collection before it became a classic! I also have the tattoo Boston bag which I like for travel (pic below because it’s stored with luggage). As you can tell Gucci is one of my favorites for handbags and leather goods
> 
> View attachment 5272913


I love both your dionysus's and this boston.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## msd_bags

880 said:


> @missie1, gorgeous kelly! is it vache naturale?
> 
> i don’t have any Marc Jacobs; and, I haven’t had any gucci bags for years. I have a few Goyard St. Louis and ghurka, but cannot find pics right now. my current favorite H is my craie epsom mini Della cavalleria (with brunello RTW and doc martens); least used, but favorite H bag is a vintage, pristine, silver metallic chèvre clutch, phw (worn at a brunello cocktail with DH); most practical H day tote is etoupe 30B (with 2004 chanel skirt and CD knit jacket and with H RTW). Confession: the Manolo suede heels have not left the house yet lol (I took the action shot then wore the outfit with opaque stockings and golden goose sneakers
> 
> And, for @essiedub, two skirt outfits that could be worn with opaque stockings and doc martens
> IMO to make the DM more grown up, a neutral dark (like navy and charcoal) palette helps. All black can be a bit too goth
> 
> last pic is H chaine d’ancre croc clutch and silver chèvre clutch
> View attachment 5273124
> View attachment 5273121
> View attachment 5273119
> View attachment 5273135
> View attachment 5273120
> View attachment 5273122
> View attachment 5273169


So chic!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> @missie1, gorgeous kelly! is it vache naturale?
> 
> i don’t have any Marc Jacobs; and, I haven’t had any gucci bags for years. I have a few Goyard St. Louis and ghurka, but cannot find pics right now. my current favorite H is my craie epsom mini Della cavalleria (with brunello RTW and doc martens); least used, but favorite H bag is a vintage, pristine, silver metallic chèvre clutch, phw (worn at a brunello cocktail with DH); most practical H day tote is etoupe 30B (with 2004 chanel skirt and CD knit jacket and with H RTW). Confession: the Manolo suede heels have not left the house yet lol (I took the action shot then wore the outfit with opaque stockings and golden goose sneakers
> 
> And, for @essiedub, two skirt outfits that could be worn with opaque stockings and doc martens
> IMO to make the DM more grown up, a neutral dark (like navy and charcoal) palette helps. All black can be a bit too goth
> 
> last pic is H chaine d’ancre croc clutch and silver chèvre clutch
> View attachment 5273124
> View attachment 5273121
> View attachment 5273119
> View attachment 5273135
> View attachment 5273120
> View attachment 5273122
> View attachment 5273169


Beautiful bags, incredibly chic looks!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Gucci mono, navy and brown. Hermès Picotin 18, Bolide 35 and 1956 Kelly 35.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Gucci mono, navy and brown. Hermès Picotin 18, Bolide 35 and 1956 Kelly 35.


They’re all fab!! How are you liking the Bolide?


----------



## Cookiefiend

My Hermès ❤️
Vespa


Picotin Vibrato


Dalvy (Indigo)


Drag II (Rouge H)


Kelly (32, Black box, and my favorite)


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> Gucci mono, navy and brown. Hermès Picotin 18, Bolide 35 and 1956 Kelly 35.





Cookiefiend said:


> My Hermès ❤
> Vespa
> View attachment 5273504
> 
> Picotin Vibrato
> View attachment 5273505
> 
> Dalvy (Indigo)
> View attachment 5273506
> 
> Drag II (Rouge H)
> View attachment 5273507
> 
> Kelly (32, Black box, and my favorite)
> View attachment 5273508



Love your collections!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> My Hermès ❤
> Vespa
> View attachment 5273504
> 
> Picotin Vibrato
> View attachment 5273505
> 
> Dalvy (Indigo)
> View attachment 5273506
> 
> Drag II (Rouge H)
> View attachment 5273507
> 
> Kelly (32, Black box, and my favorite)
> View attachment 5273508


I love my Bolide! Under the radar chic.

Meanwhile, don’t even get me started on your Pico…or your Drag…or your Dalvy! Especially that Pico!!!!!! Muah!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My only Gucci - Small Padlock
> View attachment 5272827
> 
> I’ve been eyeing the Padlock Medium GG Shoulder bag in brown though…
> I don’t need it, I don’t need it, I don’t NEED it!!


Love the stamped leather on this. And the fur…um…balls…are a cute contrast!


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> @ElainePG, DHs cannot load dishwashers. I’ve given up rearranging the glasses.


SO glad to know my household isn't the only one! 
Mr. PG is no slouch in all sorts of other ways, he even has a Ph.D.! (We defended our dissertations a week apart.) But dishwashers defeat him. I still rearrange the glasses, because otherwise it makes me nuts. But that's my problem, not his.


----------



## ElainePG

mariliz11 said:


> I’d say both Dionysus, the mini crystal white and the canvas and the ivory logo Jackie. Glad I added that in my collection before it became a classic! I also have the tattoo Boston bag which I like for travel (pic below because it’s stored with luggage). As you can tell Gucci is one of my favorites for handbags and leather goods
> 
> View attachment 5272913


OMG this one is incredible!


----------



## ElainePG

I didn't realize this was Gucci week! 
This is my Queen Margaret, with the big honking bee clasp. I make it a point to carry it in December, because it's so festive. Unless it's raining, which it has been this week.


----------



## mariliz11

ElainePG said:


> I didn't realize this was Gucci week!
> This is my Queen Margaret, with the big honking bee clasp. I make it a point to carry it in December, because it's so festive. Unless it's raining, which it has been this week.
> View attachment 5273537


I love the bumblebee designs! I have a tiny white one on my pochette and it’s so cute


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> The middle of the state is beautiful! I love the ride from Carlisle to King of Prussia on the TP. And I went to Pitt…Pgh is a great town! Primanti Bros and O fries…the best!


yes to all of those things, especially the fries! I love Pitt as well. What a great, livable city.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I didn't realize this was Gucci week!
> This is my Queen Margaret, with the big honking bee clasp. I make it a point to carry it in December, because it's so festive. Unless it's raining, which it has been this week.
> View attachment 5273537


Oh my… I still ❤️LOVE❤️ this purse!!


----------



## More bags

@Kimbashop great Ferragamo Sofia and Givenchy Antigona Soft bags - so pretty!
@essiedub congratulations on your restraint on not buying shoes that don’t fit your lifestyle!
@ElainePG happy birthday month and congratulations on your PS1. Your Gucci is gorgeous!
@jblended lovely to see you pop in!
@baghabitz34 I love your Guccis, the colour of your Soho Disco is stunning!
@missie1 Your Cloud Clutch is a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> The only Gucci I have is this one.
> It has a pretty chain strap.
> View attachment 5272798


I love the clean lines of this bag!


Cookiefiend said:


> My only Gucci - Small Padlock
> View attachment 5272827
> 
> I’ve been eyeing the Padlock Medium GG Shoulder bag in brown though…
> I don’t need it, I don’t need it, I don’t NEED it!!


Such a good looking bag @Cookiefiend!


mariliz11 said:


> A few of my favorite Gucci’s and my two Marc jacobs  bags!
> 
> View attachment 5272883
> View attachment 5272884


All beauties! Your Dionysus bags are my favourites - the white one is so chic!


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> No Marc Jacobs only Gucci makeup pouch and Hermès


Your Gucci and Hermes are so pretty!


JenJBS said:


> Loving all the beautiful Gucci bags.
> 
> Gucci coin purse.
> Marc Jacobs The Soiree, Baby Groovee satchel, and 2 Percy Q bags.
> 
> View attachment 5273094
> View attachment 5273095
> View attachment 5273096
> View attachment 5273097
> View attachment 5273098


Oooh, the leather on all your MBMJs!

@880, looking amazing and so chic! Your Serpenti Tubogas Bracelet is so pretty and sparkly!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Gucci mono, navy and brown. Hermès Picotin 18, Bolide 35 and 1956 Kelly 35.


Beautiful G and H bags @BowieFan1971!


Cookiefiend said:


> My Hermès ❤
> Vespa
> View attachment 5273504
> 
> Picotin Vibrato
> View attachment 5273505
> 
> Dalvy (Indigo)
> View attachment 5273506
> 
> Drag II (Rouge H)
> View attachment 5273507
> 
> Kelly (32, Black box, and my favorite)
> View attachment 5273508


Gorgeous H bags @Cookiefiend, such gorgeous box pieces. Your Kelly is stunning, and I love The Rouge H leather of your Drag!


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> @missie1, gorgeous kelly! is it vache naturale?
> 
> i don’t have any Marc Jacobs; and, I haven’t had any gucci bags for years. I have a few Goyard St. Louis and ghurka, but cannot find pics right now. my current favorite H is my craie epsom mini Della cavalleria (with brunello RTW and doc martens); least used, but favorite H bag is a vintage, pristine, silver metallic chèvre clutch, phw (worn at a brunello cocktail with DH); most practical H day tote is etoupe 30B (with 2004 chanel skirt and CD knit jacket and with H RTW). Confession: the Manolo suede heels have not left the house yet lol (I took the action shot then wore the outfit with opaque stockings and golden goose sneakers
> 
> And, for @essiedub, two skirt outfits that could be worn with opaque stockings and doc martens
> IMO to make the DM more grown up, a neutral dark (like navy and charcoal) palette helps. All black can be a bit too goth
> 
> last pic is H chaine d’ancre croc clutch and silver chèvre clutch
> View attachment 5273124
> View attachment 5273121
> View attachment 5273119
> View attachment 5273135
> View attachment 5273120
> View attachment 5273122
> View attachment 5273169


Thanks for the photo inspiration! I like that grey skirt with the boots. Match the hose to the skirt, right? Same rule with trousers matching socks (or is that too old school). I don’t care; works for me! That’s a neat bag..looks like the scarf ring..assuming it’s an H bag, though I’ve nEver seen that style before.


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Your Gucci and Hermes are so pretty!
> 
> Oooh, the leather on all your MBMJs!
> 
> @880, looking amazing and so chic! Your Serpenti Tubogas Bracelet is so pretty and sparkly!


Thanks MB


----------



## dcooney4

I am loving everyone's Gucci , Hermes and MJ . So many pretty leathers .


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Oooh, the leather on all your MBMJs!



Thank you!    It is great leather.


----------



## Jereni

I’ve been away for this thread for like over a month and it is taking me awhile to catch up!  Still back on page 642 lol. 

@Sparkletastic, I’m sorry to hear about the problems you went through with some of your friends during the course of your medical issues. I’m glad though you have been able to discern which friends are really there for you!

@JenJBS love your bag photos as usual! The new Ted Baker looks very fun!

@BowieFan1971 congratulations on the new house, it looks amazing! And congrats on reaching your weight goal! I myself am up about 20 pounds from where I want to be and have joined a gym which has me excited. 

I found the toxic positivity conversation interesting - it was not a concept I was familiar with and thank you @jblended for the excellent write up of it and the examples. 

Ok, back at the catching up reading…


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> @JenJBS love your bag photos as usual! The new Ted Baker looks very fun!



Thank you!     Good to have you back! You were missed.


----------



## baghabitz34

MJ Recruit. Purchased in 2017 or 2018. It‘s a great bag that holds quite a bit.
You’ll see a theme with the rest, lol



MJ traveler totes, both small size. One on the left is cement, one on the right is black.


The gorgeous argan  oil color, also small size.


flannel/felt with black leather trim


blue patchwork denim


mini in the twine leather, my Christmas present to myself

I think I’m done buying MJ totes, for now.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my… I still ❤LOVE❤ this purse!!


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5273955
> 
> MJ Recruit. Purchased in 2017 or 2018. It‘s a great bag that holds quite a bit.
> You’ll see a theme with the rest, lol
> 
> View attachment 5273959
> 
> MJ traveler totes, both small size. One on the left is cement, one on the right is black.
> View attachment 5273964
> 
> The gorgeous argan  oil color, also small size.
> View attachment 5273967
> 
> flannel/felt with black leather trim
> View attachment 5273969
> 
> blue patchwork denim
> View attachment 5273970
> 
> mini in the twine leather, my Christmas present to myself
> 
> I think I’m done buying MJ totes, for now.


Those Tote Bags… so cute! I especially like the grey flannel one.


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5273955
> 
> MJ Recruit. Purchased in 2017 or 2018. It‘s a great bag that holds quite a bit.
> You’ll see a theme with the rest, lol
> 
> View attachment 5273959
> 
> MJ traveler totes, both small size. One on the left is cement, one on the right is black.
> View attachment 5273964
> 
> The gorgeous argan  oil color, also small size.
> View attachment 5273967
> 
> flannel/felt with black leather trim
> View attachment 5273969
> 
> blue patchwork denim
> View attachment 5273970
> 
> mini in the twine leather, my Christmas present to myself
> 
> I think I’m done buying MJ totes, for now.



Nice! I do like these MJ totes. Was eyeing them the other day.


----------



## Jereni

A new acquisition from last weekend. I love a winter white, as it were.

Also I think this is my first bucket bag.


----------



## mariliz11

Jereni said:


> A new acquisition from last weekend. I love a winter white, as it were.
> 
> Also I think this is my first bucket bag.
> View attachment 5274332


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> A new acquisition from last weekend. I love a winter white, as it were.
> 
> Also I think this is my first bucket bag.
> View attachment 5274332


Beautiful!

ETA: oops, I didn't see @mariliz11 comment before I posted mine. We're both right!


----------



## Jereni

mariliz11 said:


> Beautiful!!!





whateve said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> ETA: oops, I didn't see @mariliz11 comment before I posted mine. We're both right!



Thank you both!


I’ve made it to page 661 so I’m getting closer to being caught up.


@jblended your cat is so adorable!!! Love tabbies. 

@Sparkletastic, I am also somewhat into shoes lately… haven’t bought many new ones since COVID started but now that return to office is imminent I am craving some new pumps. But like I think you said, I’m extremely picky about designer shoes and have certain models I like to buy. 

@Claudia Herzog I loved your story about your Massaccesi! I always think I should take a closer look at those bags. 

@whateve - loves seeing your bag group shots and especially the Balenciaga hobo style collection! What gorgeous jewel tones!

@cowgirlsboots I saw you were talking about the difficulty finding the perfect flats - have you tried Rothy’s? Lord they are amazing. 

@baghabitz34 - thanks for sharing your Kate Spade collection! That’s a brand we don’t see much on this thread, I feel like.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> 
> I’ve made it to page 661 so I’m getting closer to being caught up.
> 
> 
> @jblended your cat is so adorable!!! Love tabbies.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, I am also somewhat into shoes lately… haven’t bought many new ones since COVID started but now that return to office is imminent I am craving some new pumps. But like I think you said, I’m extremely picky about designer shoes and have certain models I like to buy.
> 
> @Claudia Herzog I loved your story about your Massaccesi! I always think I should take a closer look at those bags.
> 
> @whateve - loves seeing your bag group shots and especially the Balenciaga hobo style collection! What gorgeous jewel tones!
> 
> @cowgirlsboots I saw you were talking about the difficulty finding the perfect flats - have you tried Rothy’s? Lord they are amazing.
> 
> @baghabitz34 - thanks for sharing your Kate Spade collection! That’s a brand we don’t see much on this thread, I feel like.


Re: shoes. I prefer high heels and I’ve found comfy designer boots, strappy heels and wedge sandals. But, comfortable premier designer closed in pumps are still eluding me - so I own almost none. I’d looooove to find a brand I could count on and buy from.

What I’m hunting now is “nude” strappy heels and pumps. I’m medium brown so these are almost impossible to find.  Nudes tend to be either beige or dark brown.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hey all! I’ve been crazy busy recently.  Hope everyone’s been well. 

We had fun in Hawaii and just came back from 2 weeks in Scottsdale. Both a wonderful time but I’m impatient to travel internationally again. Stateside is a yawn. LOL!

So many lovely bags in the showcase!  I haven’t been able to keep up with all but enjoyed what I saw.

Mr. Sparkle just bought me a black caviar Chanel Jumbo CF to replace the black patent I sold last year. I think this is the capstone on my Chanel collection. I love ‘em but how many chain strap quilted flap bags can a gal own?  And when new ones are 3x what we paid for early ones in my collection, the cost feels unjustified.

I’ve also thought about what bag I could want next and am drawing a blank. There is literally nothing calling my name. So, I’m curious. As you thoughtfully shop your closets, what new bag would be the perfect next addition? Ignore cost and share what the *perfect* next bag for you would be.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Re: shoes. I prefer high heels and I’ve found comfy designer boots, strappy heels and wedge sandals. But, comfortable premier designer closed in pumps are still eluding me - so I own almost none. I’d looooove to find a brand I could count on and buy from.
> 
> What I’m hunting now is “nude” strappy heels and pumps. I’m medium brown so these are almost impossible to find.  Nudes tend to be either beige or dark brown.



As far as pumps go, I’m extremely loyal to the Jimmy Choo Romy. To me it is the perfect pump, the toe isn’t too overly elongated or pointed, it has clean lines, and has a classic, straight heel located nicely at the back of the heel for better stability.




I need to buy more of them before Choo stops making them, lol.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I’m curious. As you thoughtfully shop your closets, what new bag would be the perfect next addition? Ignore cost and share what the *perfect* next bag for you would be.



This is a good and fun question. I know _which_ bags I will probably get next, but the *perfect* next bag for me would probably be a satchel or small tote, in a plum purple sort of color. That’s the kind of purple I’m craving but I didn’t see the right bag come out this autumn which probably means I have to wait til year, because I feel like autumn is when that color family is more likely to come out. 

Color more or less along the lines of this:


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> As far as pumps go, I’m extremely loyal to the Jimmy Choo Romy. To me it is the perfect pump, the toe isn’t too overly elongated or pointed, it has clean lines, and has a classic, straight heel located nicely at the back of the heel for better stability.
> 
> View attachment 5274475
> 
> 
> I need to buy more of them before Choo stops making them, lol.


Are these super comfortable?  I never have problem with the highest height of a shoe.  I just struggle with pointed toe heels unless they’re boots because the shaft keeps my foot from sliding forward. 

And, I hope you find your special purple bag!


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> A new acquisition from last weekend. I love a winter white, as it were.
> 
> Also I think this is my first bucket bag.
> View attachment 5274332


Very pretty!
I love a good bucket bag. That could have been a showcase - share your different bag styles ie bucket, tote, etc


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey all! I’ve been crazy busy recently.  Hope everyone’s been well.
> 
> We had fun in Hawaii and just came back from 2 weeks in Scottsdale. Both a wonderful time but I’m impatient to travel internationally again. Stateside is a yawn. LOL!
> 
> So many lovely bags in the showcase!  I haven’t been able to keep up with all but enjoyed what I saw.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle just bought me a black caviar Chanel Jumbo CF to replace the black patent I sold last year. I think this is the capstone on my Chanel collection. I love ‘em but how many chain strap quilted flap bags can a gal own?  And when new ones are 3x what we paid for early ones in my collection, the cost feels unjustified.
> 
> I’ve also thought about what bag I could want next and am drawing a blank. There is literally nothing calling my name. So, I’m curious. As you thoughtfully shop your closets, what new bag would be the perfect next addition? Ignore cost and share what the *perfect* next bag for you would be.



First, let me preface this by saying: I have too many bags. I have classic taste with an element of whimsy, and I like excellent quality. I’ve had the same taste for the last three decades. So I don’t have any holes in my collection, and there is nothing I need. 

So the perfect bag for me is … to eliminate another 30 bags from my collection.  

OR

An insanely whimsical clutch. I’m partial to an Hermes Sac a Malice,Judith Leiber Cinderella bag, or an Olympia Le Tan P&P. A bag that is the marriage of art and function , and leans a little more toward art


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> This is a good and fun question. I know _which_ bags I will probably get next, but the *perfect* next bag for me would probably be a satchel or small tote, in a plum purple sort of color. That’s the kind of purple I’m craving but I didn’t see the right bag come out this autumn which probably means I have to wait til year, because I feel like autumn is when that color family is more likely to come out.
> 
> Color more or less along the lines of this:
> View attachment 5274478


I love that color!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5273955
> 
> MJ Recruit. Purchased in 2017 or 2018. It‘s a great bag that holds quite a bit.
> You’ll see a theme with the rest, lol
> 
> View attachment 5273959
> 
> MJ traveler totes, both small size. One on the left is cement, one on the right is black.
> View attachment 5273964
> 
> The gorgeous argan  oil color, also small size.
> View attachment 5273967
> 
> flannel/felt with black leather trim
> View attachment 5273969
> 
> blue patchwork denim
> View attachment 5273970
> 
> mini in the twine leather, my Christmas present to myself
> 
> I think I’m done buying MJ totes, for now.


I love these.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> This is a good and fun question. I know _which_ bags I will probably get next, but the *perfect* next bag for me would probably be a satchel or small tote, in a plum purple sort of color. That’s the kind of purple I’m craving but I didn’t see the right bag come out this autumn which probably means I have to wait til year, because I feel like autumn is when that color family is more likely to come out.
> 
> Color more or less along the lines of this:
> View attachment 5274478


Next year's pantone color is some kind of purple, so you probably will have good luck then.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cookiefiend said:


> My only Gucci - Small Padlock
> View attachment 5272827
> 
> I’ve been eyeing the Padlock Medium GG Shoulder bag in brown though…
> I don’t need it, I don’t need it, I don’t NEED it!!


This is so nice. I really love the top handle, small silhouette of this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Loving all the beautiful Gucci bags.
> 
> Gucci coin purse.
> Marc Jacobs The Soiree, Baby Groovee satchel, and 2 Percy Q bags.
> 
> View attachment 5273094
> View attachment 5273095
> View attachment 5273096
> View attachment 5273097
> View attachment 5273098


Oh mann! The purples are gorgeous!
And the silver,  and the Gucci!
Ok the gold too.


----------



## baghabitz34

Vintage Leather said:


> First, let me preface this by saying: I have too many bags. I have classic taste with an element of whimsy, and I like excellent quality. I’ve had the same taste for the last three decades. So I don’t have any holes in my collection, and there is nothing I need.
> 
> So the perfect bag for me is … to eliminate another 30 bags from my collection.
> 
> OR
> 
> An insanely whimsical clutch. I’m partial to an Hermes Sac a Malice,Judith Leiber Cinderella bag, or an Olympia Le Tan P&P. A bag that is the marriage of art and function , and leans a little more toward art


That Cinderella bag is stunning! Probably doesn’t hold a thing, but really beautiful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey all! I’ve been crazy busy recently.  Hope everyone’s been well.
> 
> We had fun in Hawaii and just came back from 2 weeks in Scottsdale. Both a wonderful time but I’m impatient to travel internationally again. Stateside is a yawn. LOL!
> 
> So many lovely bags in the showcase!  I haven’t been able to keep up with all but enjoyed what I saw.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle just bought me a black caviar Chanel Jumbo CF to replace the black patent I sold last year. I think this is the capstone on my Chanel collection. I love ‘em but how many chain strap quilted flap bags can a gal own?  And when new ones are 3x what we paid for early ones in my collection, the cost feels unjustified.
> 
> I’ve also thought about what bag I could want next and am drawing a blank. There is literally nothing calling my name. So, I’m curious. As you thoughtfully shop your closets, what new bag would be the perfect next addition? Ignore cost and share what the *perfect* next bag for you would be.


Glad you had a great time!!!!
Nothing is screaming at me, but if I had to choose, a vintage Gucci Abbey tote or Ophedia tote, brown trim of course. Or Vibrato Hermès….I love Cookie’s Pico but would be open to another style. If a Pico, a 22 this time.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> First, let me preface this by saying: I have too many bags. I have classic taste with an element of whimsy, and I like excellent quality. I’ve had the same taste for the last three decades. So I don’t have any holes in my collection, and there is nothing I need.
> 
> So the perfect bag for me is … to eliminate another 30 bags from my collection.
> 
> OR
> 
> An insanely whimsical clutch. I’m partial to an Hermes Sac a Malice,Judith Leiber Cinderella bag, or an Olympia Le Tan P&P. A bag that is the marriage of art and function , and leans a little more toward art


The P&P!!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> This is a good and fun question. I know _which_ bags I will probably get next, but the *perfect* next bag for me would probably be a satchel or small tote, in a plum purple sort of color. That’s the kind of purple I’m craving but I didn’t see the right bag come out this autumn which probably means I have to wait til year, because I feel like autumn is when that color family is more likely to come out.
> 
> Color more or less along the lines of this:
> View attachment 5274478


That plum color, even one with a touch of wine, is SO versatile. Goes with so much! If I was going to buy a purple bag, that’s the shade I would go for.

And I will not even look at a Romy, because if I do and like it, it will DEFINITELY be discontinued! Story of my life…shoes, bras, lipstick colors…all the tough stuff to find.


----------



## 880

@Vintage Leather, I vote sac malice  ! Hope you are feeling better. I finally let go of my blue Jean JPG to a friend, and I’m so relieved. One bag down.

@Sparkletastic, congrats on your new CF! What a nice present to cap a wonderful trip!

I don’t have any bag on my mind, and I don’t have a wish list, but my H SA says he would like to see me with a small cargo b in black or something in ostrich (he and I both love ostrich). But, those will probably take a really long time if ever to materialize.

@Jereni, @Sparkletastic, the Romy sadly doesnt work on my foot (I slide forward) but I think it’s the most elegant. the Manolo last and longer wider vamp is better suited to my foot. Though it’s moot, since  I cannot really wear heels anymore. Sadly, the Rothy’s point flat also doesn’t really fit, and I really sized up to give my toes room.



papertiger said:


> usually buy a pair of boots every year. I spent my usual boot budget on shoulder pad accessories (*Gucci's Centenary leather shoulder-harness*). It was hard to justify expensive boots too (which may have been Gucci flat riding boot style with the straps £1.3K-ish which were amazing). I'm still really crazy about the shoulder-harness so not sorry there either. I have worn them over a coat and I can even wear with an evening dress.
> 
> I went comfortable 'highstreet' with these boots so I kinda knew they wouldn't be in the same league. Having said that I have some *wonderful boots bought at Topsop from years ago - I ended up buying 3 pairs *and like you said just replacing like with like. Made in Brazil are usually as good as any designer. Price doesn't always dictate quality (as my Saint Laurent boots will testify  ).
> 
> What I appreciate about these Fitflops is they're slightly more 'feminine' than Docs and look a bit 40s/50s retro as @cowgirlsboots and some others will also see. *Good for flippy shorter skirts and princess line coats, things I may not want to 'solidify' or make too rock'n'roll.*



I love posts re thought process. I am also dying to see pics here please if you have time or inclination 

@essiedub, I forgot to say, I have both the traditional doc boot and the DM Chelsea boot. Between the two of them, most of my designer boots go unworn (Except for a pair of plain chanel combat boots that I wear when I want a more feminine silhouette (Slim skirts or mini skirts) I love designer RTW and I feel doc martens take some outfits down a notch and make them more suitable for my lifestyle at least. DH and I love fashion as a form of creative expression, and we love to shop together. Here are e some favorite outfits, the first,  Dior denim shirt dress with A line skirt , chanel boucle coat, and docs being his top pick. I wear mainly longer fuller skirts with docs.

The grey A line skirt is a silhouette that I think can go with docs or sneakers of your choice (I prefer Stan smith, converse or van style and not the eighties athletic style but YMMV). for the slim skirt of the last pic, I think a more refined combat boot was better, kind of like the boot in the original pic you posted with the brown tulle skirt. 

 In your pic the combat boot had a partial suede upper to soften the look. in my pic, both DH and chanel SA (refused to let me get any but the plainest simplest one. Mine has a part techno nylon upper to soften the look. You also posited re stocking color to match the boot. I’m  short, so I do that in order to create the simplest long line. If you are tall, I think you could easily mix it up.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh mann! The purples are gorgeous!
> And the silver,  and the Gucci!
> Ok the gold too.



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## baghabitz34

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey all! I’ve been crazy busy recently.  Hope everyone’s been well.
> 
> We had fun in Hawaii and just came back from 2 weeks in Scottsdale. Both a wonderful time but I’m impatient to travel internationally again. Stateside is a yawn. LOL!
> 
> So many lovely bags in the showcase!  I haven’t been able to keep up with all but enjoyed what I saw.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle just bought me a black caviar Chanel Jumbo CF to replace the black patent I sold last year. I think this is the capstone on my Chanel collection. I love ‘em but how many chain strap quilted flap bags can a gal own?  And when new ones are 3x what we paid for early ones in my collection, the cost feels unjustified.
> 
> I’ve also thought about what bag I could want next and am drawing a blank. There is literally nothing calling my name. So, I’m curious. As you thoughtfully shop your closets, what new bag would be the perfect next addition? Ignore cost and share what the *perfect* next bag for you would be.


Welcome back! Glad you had fun in Hawaii. What a fabulous gift from Mr. Sparkletastic!

The bag I have my eye on for spring is this gorgeous Studio bag.


I think it will go beautifully with  late spring/summer outfits.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @Vintage Leather, I vote sac malice  ! Hope you are feeling better. I finally let go of my blue Jean JPG to a friend, and I’m so relieved. One bag down.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, congrats on your new CF! What a nice present to cap a wonderful trip!
> 
> I don’t have any bag on my mind, and I don’t have a wish list, but my H SA says he would like to see me with a small cargo b in black or something in ostrich (he and I both love ostrich). But, those will probably take a really long time if ever to materialize.
> 
> @Jereni, @Sparkletastic, the Romy sadly doesnt work on my foot (I slide forward) but I think it’s the most elegant. the Manolo last and longer wider vamp is better suited to my foot. Though it’s moot, since  I cannot really wear heels anymore. Sadly, the Rothy’s point flat also doesn’t really fit, and I really sized up to give my toes room.
> 
> 
> 
> I love posts re thought process. I am also dying to see pics here please if you have time or inclination
> 
> @essiedub, I forgot to say, I have both the traditional doc boot and the DM Chelsea boot. Between the two of them, most of my designer boots go unworn (Except for a pair of plain chanel combat boots that I wear when I want a more feminine silhouette (Slim skirts or mini skirts) I love designer RTW and I feel doc martens take some outfits down a notch and make them more suitable for my lifestyle at least. DH and I love fashion as a form of creative expression, and we love to shop together. Here are e some favorite outfits, the first,  Dior denim shirt dress with A line skirt , chanel boucle coat, and docs being his top pick. I wear mainly longer fuller skirts with docs.
> 
> The grey A line skirt is a silhouette that I think can go with docs or sneakers of your choice (I prefer Stan smith, converse or van style and not the eighties athletic style but YMMV). for the slim skirt of the last pic, I think a more refined combat boot was better, kind of like the boot in the original pic you posted with the brown tulle skirt.
> 
> In your pic the combat boot had a partial suede upper to soften the look. in my pic, both DH and chanel SA (refused to let me get any but the plainest simplest one. Mine has a part techno nylon upper to soften the look. You also posited re stocking color to match the boot. I’m  short, so I do that in order to create the simplest long line. If you are tall, I think you could easily mix it up.
> 
> View attachment 5274737
> View attachment 5274735
> View attachment 5274734
> View attachment 5274733
> View attachment 5274732


Love the leopard ensemble


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> This is a good and fun question. I know _which_ bags I will probably get next, but the *perfect* next bag for me would probably be a satchel or small tote, in a plum purple sort of color. That’s the kind of purple I’m craving but I didn’t see the right bag come out this autumn which probably means I have to wait til year, because I feel like autumn is when that color family is more likely to come out.
> 
> Color more or less along the lines of this:
> View attachment 5274478



This color is gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> This color is gorgeous!



More or less inspired bywonderful purples that you have!



dcooney4 said:


> Next year's pantone color is some kind of purple, so you probably will have good luck then.



I like the new Pantone purple a lot also. I laughed when the Pantone thing came out because I just bought this preloved Coach a few months ago. Not too far off, although certainly a touch less blue.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> More or less inspired bywonderful purples that you have!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new Pantone purple a lot also. I laughed when the Pantone thing came out because I just bought this preloved Coach a few months ago. Not too far off, although certainly a touch less blue.
> 
> View attachment 5274969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274970



Nice! The Very Peri reads as more of a blue to me, not purple. That Coach bag is a lovely purple!


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Are these super comfortable?  I never have problem with the highest height of a shoe.  I just struggle with pointed toe heels unless they’re boots because the shaft keeps my foot from sliding forward.
> 
> And, I hope you find your special purple bag!



The Romy isn’t awful but I wouldn’t say it’s extremely built for comfort either. I don’t think I could wear it for a really long night at a club, but I do wear them to work all day and don’t have issues.

Jimmy Choo _did _produce the most comfortable designer heel I own, which is a strappy evening shoe. I’ll get a pic later.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> More or less inspired bywonderful purples that you have!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new Pantone purple a lot also. I laughed when the Pantone thing came out because I just bought this preloved Coach a few months ago. Not too far off, although certainly a touch less blue.
> 
> View attachment 5274969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274970


Congratulations on your cute Coach bag!

I think I have that color. It looks like Balenciaga bleu lavande.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Nice! The Very Peri reads as more of a blue to me, not purple. That Coach bag is a lovely purple!



Thanks! I feel like their Studio bag was on the runway in this same lavender but I haven’t seen it come out for sale yet.

I think this Chanel coco handle from 2 yrs ago or so is possibly a perfect match for the Very Peri color. I was debating on one of these preloved earlier this year but just wasn’t sure I would wear the color with enough things to justify the price.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Thanks! I feel like their Studio bag was on the runway in this same lavender but I haven’t seen it come out for sale yet.
> 
> I think this Chanel coco handle from 2 yrs ago or so is possibly a perfect match for the Very Peri color. I was debating on one of these preloved earlier this year but just wasn’t sure I would wear the color with enough things to justify the price.
> 
> View attachment 5274985
> 
> 
> Am very happy I waited and ended up with a burgundy from this years fall or winter collection.


That Chanel is gorgeous! I have to admit, this is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> Congratulations on your cute Coach bag!
> 
> I think I have that color. It looks like Balenciaga bleu lavande.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274984



Omg this is gorgeous! I think I was also admiring this in your Bal showcase shot from some pages back.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> That Chanel is gorgeous! I have to admit, this is one of my favorite colors.



Haha you are too quick for me. I went back and edited my post so it wouldn’t sound like I was dissing the color. This IS in fact my favorite purple color in the world, it’s more that I don’t know that it would match much I have in my wardrobe.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Marc Jacobs bag. Decided to use it today.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sunshine mama said:


> My Marc Jacobs bag. Decided to use it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275006
> View attachment 5275007


That is SO cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cookiefiend said:


> That is SO cute!


Thank you.  Seeing all the MJ bags here made me want to use it.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> We are foodies. We love trying new restaurants. We like most kinds of ethnic food and we usually prefer that over a fancy place. Choices are very limited in the valley so when we travel we try to find interesting places. In our town, we eat a lot of Mexican food, some Thai or Muong, diner food, and non-authentic Chinese. Italian is limited to Olive Garden or Strings. We have a few very nice restaurants but their menus are limited so we don't eat there very often. There is a Mexican restaurant we eat at one or two times a week. They have a great variety of dishes, not just your typical stuff. My favorite cuisine is Indian but we have to drive to Fresno for that. I love New York pizza but it's hard to find in California. Many places claim to have it but they lie!



I tried Mexican for the first time yesterday, I think my friend fared better with the Polish dish she had. It was interesting though.


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> I forgot to post my only Mansur Gavriel bag last week. It’s a cloud clutch in such a great color that I have yet to carry
> 
> View attachment 5271832



I was looking at these at Liberty, I think these are almost as nice as BV's Pouches for far less of the cost if people like the vibe (which I do). I have a vintage Sergio Rossi in metallic purple-blue with blackened hw that is very similar (if I ever find it I'll take a pic)


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> @Kimbashop , you inspired me this afternoon! When you wrote that you had acquired a PS1 Tiny, I began musing about how I had  loved Proenza Schouler bags for years & years, but had never done anything about it. Well, December is my "birthday month," life has been piling up around me, and I decided that the time had come.
> 
> I didn't want to pay full price, though, so I set some limits. I had always thought the medium size would be right for my needs. And I also thought that the style would be best in a neutral color: tan, brown, or olive. Plus, if I found one at a good price pre-loved, it *had* to have a no-hassle return policy. So… inexpensive, medium size, very good condition, neutral color.
> 
> This is the one I found at Fashionphile (screenshot from FP site). I especially love the silver hardware.  Happy birthday to meeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> View attachment 5272262



A very Happy Birthday and congratulations, love the pinky-nude colour with shw


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> My Hermès ❤
> Vespa
> View attachment 5273504
> 
> Picotin Vibrato
> View attachment 5273505
> 
> Dalvy (Indigo)
> View attachment 5273506
> 
> Drag II (Rouge H)
> View attachment 5273507
> 
> Kelly (32, Black box, and my favorite)
> View attachment 5273508



All beautiful and your Gucci Padlock


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I didn't realize this was Gucci week!
> This is my Queen Margaret, with the big honking bee clasp. I make it a point to carry it in December, because it's so festive. Unless it's raining, which it has been this week.
> View attachment 5273537



I remember when you bought this, simply stunning


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Congratulations on your cute Coach bag!
> 
> I think I have that color. It looks like Balenciaga bleu lavande.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274984



Wowza!


----------



## papertiger

So you guys want me to post my 40+ Guccis and 15 x H (& 1.5 MJ) bags in one post?    

I don't want to break tPF so if you can remember them/any I'll take requests  

PT


----------



## Vintage Leather

papertiger said:


> So you guys want me to post my 40+ Guccis and 15 x H (& 1.5 MJ) bags in one post?
> 
> I don't want to break tPF so if you can remember them/any I'll take requests
> 
> PT



Break it! Break the site. Heck, break the whole darn internet! Your Gucci's are epic enough, the deserve to make a statement. 



On a more serious note, it's probably also a lot of bags to haul out and get a group shot. So if you're taking request, your silver (or was it gold) metal Gucci clutch.  And the Sac Mallette from your grandmother?


----------



## sherrylynn

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey all! I’ve been crazy busy recently.  Hope everyone’s been well.
> 
> We had fun in Hawaii and just came back from 2 weeks in Scottsdale. Both a wonderful time but I’m impatient to travel internationally again. Stateside is a yawn. LOL!
> 
> So many lovely bags in the showcase!  I haven’t been able to keep up with all but enjoyed what I saw.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle just bought me a black caviar Chanel Jumbo CF to replace the black patent I sold last year. I think this is the capstone on my Chanel collection. I love ‘em but how many chain strap quilted flap bags can a gal own?  And when new ones are 3x what we paid for early ones in my collection, the cost feels unjustified.
> 
> I’ve also thought about what bag I could want next and am drawing a blank. There is literally nothing calling my name. So, I’m curious. As you thoughtfully shop your closets, what new bag would be the perfect next addition? Ignore cost and share what the *perfect* next bag for you would be.



Really looking hard at a new Loewe Amazona in Mink. I purchased two older models from Fashionphile to try to appease my lust. So far its not really working. I've decided that Loewe is one of my favorite designers.
Also looking at the Celine Romy.


----------



## sherrylynn

My bags for this week: 

One lonely Gucci. Ugh. Need to sell this one.

My Hermes!! The Evelyn and Lindy are my most carried bags. True work horses. I have yet to carry the Bolide, and I've had her for months! 

I dug deep in my closet to find my Marc Jacobs Stam and this hobo. Now, I don't want to put the Stam back. Love this bag. I don't care that she weighs a ton and is so 2000.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> More or less inspired bywonderful purples that you have!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new Pantone purple a lot also. I laughed when the Pantone thing came out because I just bought this preloved Coach a few months ago. Not too far off, although certainly a touch less blue.
> 
> View attachment 5274969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274970


I really like this shade of purple.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> My Marc Jacobs bag. Decided to use it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275006
> View attachment 5275007


I would wear that too. I love Snoopy.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> So you guys want me to post my 40+ Guccis and 15 x H (& 1.5 MJ) bags in one post?
> 
> I don't want to break tPF so if you can remember them/any I'll take requests
> 
> PT


Your garden party!


----------



## dcooney4

sherrylynn said:


> My bags for this week:
> 
> One lonely Gucci. Ugh. Need to sell this one.
> 
> My Hermes!! The Evelyn and Lindy are my most carried bags. True work horses. I have yet to carry the Bolide, and I've had her for months!
> 
> I dug deep in my closet to find my Marc Jacobs Stam and this hobo. Now, I don't want to put the Stam back. Love this bag. I don't care that she weighs a ton and is so 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275065
> View attachment 5275067
> View attachment 5275068


Beautiful bags! It is nice to see the Stam come out.


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> Break it! Break the site. Heck, break the whole darn internet! Your Gucci's are epic enough, the deserve to make a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, it's probably also a lot of bags to haul out and get a group shot. So if you're taking request, your silver (or was it gold) metal Gucci clutch.  And the Sac Mallette from your grandmother?




Right you are! 

I have 2 silver Gucci clutches but I think you might mean the one made from actual silver.

Very interestingly you've chosen one left to me by my mother bought in Italy, and one from _her_ mother (my grandmother) bought in France 




Gucci Silver, gold and tigers-eye minaudière 1987




1950s SM with '69/70' gavroche and 1971 Gucci horse-bit loafers that were also my grans and completely unworn. Norwegian hand-knitted wooden stockings 

and just in case you mean this one - Silver metallic leather Romy clutch - very useful little darling
(plus purple lizard Hysteria, blk patent Mirage and 1976 Navy calf with enamel hw).


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Your garden party!



Love to - as you know one of my most used bags in my collection


----------



## baghabitz34

Sunshine mama said:


> My Marc Jacobs bag. Decided to use it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275006
> View attachment 5275007


Love it! Especially the Lucy and Snoopy side


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> Love it! Especially the Lucy and Snoopy side


That's my preferred side!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I tried Mexican for the first time yesterday, I think my friend fared better with the Polish dish she had. It was interesting though.


Wow, the first time? It probably wasn't very authentic. I hated Mexican food when I was a child. Everything had the same red sauce. Now that there are so many more Mexican immigrants here, the food has gotten a lot better and more varied. Some dishes are more to my taste than others. I don't think I've ever had any Polish food I like except for Polish sausage and potato pancakes. My mom used to make stuffed cabbage and borscht but I hated them.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> So you guys want me to post my 40+ Guccis and 15 x H (& 1.5 MJ) bags in one post?
> 
> I don't want to break tPF so if you can remember them/any I'll take requests
> 
> PT


YES, please  I love seeing what you’ve posted so far! (I need a popcorn emoticon)

i would love to see your trims, Jackie’s and bouviers; exotics; and vintage (but really anything) 
I also love your card cases


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> More or less inspired bywonderful purples that you have!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new Pantone purple a lot also. I laughed when the Pantone thing came out because I just bought this preloved Coach a few months ago. Not too far off, although certainly a touch less blue.
> 
> View attachment 5274969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274970


I love Very Peri!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Right you are!
> 
> I have 2 silver Gucci clutches but I think you might mean the one made from actual silver.
> 
> Very interestingly you've chosen one left to me by my mother bought in Italy, and one from _her_ mother (my grandmother) bought in France
> 
> View attachment 5275086
> 
> 
> Gucci Silver, gold and tigers-eye minaudière 1987
> 
> View attachment 5275092
> 
> 
> 1950s SM with '69/70' gavroche and 1971 Gucci horse-bit loafers that were also my grans and completely unworn. Norwegian hand-knitted wooden stockings
> 
> and just in case you mean this one - Silver metallic leather Romy clutch - very useful little darling
> (plus purple lizard Hysteria, blk patent Mirage and 1976 Navy calf with enamel hw).
> 
> View attachment 5275090


Love this SM!!!! And the loafers!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> YES, please  I love seeing what you’ve posted so far! (I need a popcorn emoticon)
> 
> i would love to see your trims, Jackie’s and bouviers; exotics; and vintage (but really anything)
> I also love your card cases



You are soooo demanding 880! 

I gave my smaller Jackie to my niece but here is my '00s Bouvier




Some exotics for you (you've had the purple lizard Hysteria already)




Gucci roc and pony Secret (wearing my dad's Gucci belt and an H cap)






Malachite Python 1973 with G detail (right). Left is a satin crystal Small 1973




Gucci python Boules wallet





Gucci croc notebooks




Crocodile Aviatrix





Gucci python Catherine

Missing pics (because tPF ate the pics)
Gucci Green croc vintage chain bag
Gucci brown croc vintage top-handle
Gucci black lizard vintage Padlock
Gucci pale pink lizard vintage purse
Hermes black croc vintage Pullman

Card holders and more vintage tomorrow


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Wow, the first time? It probably wasn't very authentic. I hated Mexican food when I was a child. Everything had the same red sauce. Now that there are so many more Mexican immigrants here, the food has gotten a lot better and more varied. Some dishes are more to my taste than others. I don't think I've ever had any Polish food I like except for Polish sausage and potato pancakes. My mom used to make stuffed cabbage and borscht but I hated them.



You are probably right but Mexican isn't so popular here. I have been to the States a few times, sometimes for months and near the border, but sadly no one to guide me eating authentic Mexican from people who knew how to cook and I was warned no to go to US Tex-Mex chains. We have quite a few Poles here (UK) but I don't think they have that much faith in their own cooking style which is a shame. It can be really good.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> You are soooo demanding 880!
> 
> I gave my smaller Jackie to my niece but here is my '00s Bouvier
> 
> View attachment 5275155
> 
> 
> Some exotics for you (you've had the purple lizard Hysteria already)
> 
> View attachment 5275157
> 
> 
> Gucci roc and pony Secret (wearing my dad's Gucci belt and an H cap)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275159
> 
> 
> 
> Malachite Python 1973 with G detail (right). Left is a satin crystal Small 1973
> 
> View attachment 5275164
> 
> 
> Gucci python Boules wallet
> 
> View attachment 5275165
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci croc notebooks
> 
> View attachment 5275174
> 
> 
> Crocodile Aviatrix
> 
> View attachment 5275177
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci python Catherine
> 
> Missing pics (because tPF ate the pics)
> Gucci Green croc vintage chain bag
> Gucci brown croc vintage top-handle
> Gucci black lizard vintage Padlock
> Gucci pale pink lizard vintage purse
> Hermes black croc vintage Pullman
> 
> Card holders and more vintage tomorrow


These are so amazing! Gorgeous pics! wow! Thank you!  I love LOVE the coat! And the cap ! And your hair! Your hair is Fabulous! I love the high contrast scarves too!

if we are not limited to bag pics, I would also love to see more action pics; the boots you referenced; how you wear your Evelyn; and, your jewelry. . . . Just sayin’  Plus, I’m exceedingly nosy and love seeing other peoples closets, bag arrangements, and whatever else you’d like to share 

Mexican food is quite mediocre in nyc. I’m envious of the Mexican food in LA


----------



## sherrylynn

papertiger said:


> You are soooo demanding 880!
> 
> I gave my smaller Jackie to my niece but here is my '00s Bouvier
> 
> View attachment 5275155
> 
> 
> Some exotics for you (you've had the purple lizard Hysteria already)
> 
> View attachment 5275157
> 
> 
> Gucci roc and pony Secret (wearing my dad's Gucci belt and an H cap)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275159
> 
> 
> 
> Malachite Python 1973 with G detail (right). Left is a satin crystal Small 1973
> 
> View attachment 5275164
> 
> 
> Gucci python Boules wallet
> 
> View attachment 5275165
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci croc notebooks
> 
> View attachment 5275174
> 
> 
> Crocodile Aviatrix
> 
> View attachment 5275177
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci python Catherine
> 
> Missing pics (because tPF ate the pics)
> Gucci Green croc vintage chain bag
> Gucci brown croc vintage top-handle
> Gucci black lizard vintage Padlock
> Gucci pale pink lizard vintage purse
> Hermes black croc vintage Pullman
> 
> Card holders and more vintage tomorrow


Paper Tiger, your collection is amazing!! I can't even pick a favorite!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My Marc Jacobs bag. Decided to use it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275006
> View attachment 5275007



So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So cute!


Thank you JenJBS!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> You are soooo demanding 880!
> 
> I gave my smaller Jackie to my niece but here is my '00s Bouvier
> 
> View attachment 5275155
> 
> 
> Some exotics for you (you've had the purple lizard Hysteria already)
> 
> View attachment 5275157
> 
> 
> Gucci roc and pony Secret (wearing my dad's Gucci belt and an H cap)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275159
> 
> 
> 
> Malachite Python 1973 with G detail (right). Left is a satin crystal Small 1973
> 
> View attachment 5275164
> 
> 
> Gucci python Boules wallet
> 
> View attachment 5275165
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci croc notebooks
> 
> View attachment 5275174
> 
> 
> Crocodile Aviatrix
> 
> View attachment 5275177
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci python Catherine
> 
> Missing pics (because tPF ate the pics)
> Gucci Green croc vintage chain bag
> Gucci brown croc vintage top-handle
> Gucci black lizard vintage Padlock
> Gucci pale pink lizard vintage purse
> Hermes black croc vintage Pullman
> 
> Card holders and more vintage tomorrow


Wow! I love that malachite python!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> You are probably right but Mexican isn't so popular here. I have been to the States a few times, sometimes for months and near the border, but sadly no one to guide me eating authentic Mexican from people who knew how to cook and I was warned no to go to US Tex-Mex chains. We have quite a few Poles here (UK) but I don't think they have that much faith in their own cooking style which is a shame. It can be really good.


Tex Mex is good but not authentic Mexican.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> So you guys want me to post my 40+ Guccis and 15 x H (& 1.5 MJ) bags in one post?
> 
> I don't want to break tPF so if you can remember them/any I'll take requests
> 
> PT


Yes!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

sherrylynn said:


> My bags for this week:
> 
> One lonely Gucci. Ugh. Need to sell this one.
> 
> My Hermes!! The Evelyn and Lindy are my most carried bags. True work horses. I have yet to carry the Bolide, and I've had her for months!
> 
> I dug deep in my closet to find my Marc Jacobs Stam and this hobo. Now, I don't want to put the Stam back. Love this bag. I don't care that she weighs a ton and is so 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275065
> View attachment 5275067
> View attachment 5275068


oh a gold a Lindy! I’ve been tempted buy them, I’m glad it’s a favorite of yours!



papertiger said:


> Right you are!
> 
> I have 2 silver Gucci clutches but I think you might mean the one made from actual silver.
> 
> Very interestingly you've chosen one left to me by my mother bought in Italy, and one from _her_ mother (my grandmother) bought in France
> 
> View attachment 5275086
> 
> 
> Gucci Silver, gold and tigers-eye minaudière 1987
> 
> View attachment 5275092
> 
> 
> 1950s SM with '69/70' gavroche and 1971 Gucci horse-bit loafers that were also my grans and completely unworn. Norwegian hand-knitted wooden stockings
> 
> and just in case you mean this one - Silver metallic leather Romy clutch - very useful little darling
> (plus purple lizard Hysteria, blk patent Mirage and 1976 Navy calf with enamel hw).
> 
> View attachment 5275090


Love ❤️ the SM - and from the 50’s! Wow! Please tell me the loafers fit you - such beautiful shoes should be worn! 


papertiger said:


> Love to - as you know one of my most used bags in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275094
> View attachment 5275095


extraordinary color, and fantastic Quadrige print inside! 


papertiger said:


> You are soooo demanding 880!
> 
> I gave my smaller Jackie to my niece but here is my '00s Bouvier
> 
> View attachment 5275155
> 
> 
> Some exotics for you (you've had the purple lizard Hysteria already)
> 
> View attachment 5275157
> 
> 
> Gucci roc and pony Secret (wearing my dad's Gucci belt and an H cap)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275159
> 
> 
> 
> Malachite Python 1973 with G detail (right). Left is a satin crystal Small 1973
> 
> View attachment 5275164
> 
> 
> Gucci python Boules wallet
> 
> View attachment 5275165
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci croc notebooks
> 
> View attachment 5275174
> 
> 
> Crocodile Aviatrix
> 
> View attachment 5275177
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci python Catherine
> 
> Missing pics (because tPF ate the pics)
> Gucci Green croc vintage chain bag
> Gucci brown croc vintage top-handle
> Gucci black lizard vintage Padlock
> Gucci pale pink lizard vintage purse
> Hermes black croc vintage Pullman
> 
> Card holders and more vintage tomorrow


Be still my heart. Your Malachite Python is so beautiful! Thank you for sharing them with us! ❤️


----------



## Vintage Leather

And for our last, glorious, glamorous purchase of the year - a new HVAC system!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> These are so amazing! Gorgeous pics! wow! Thank you!  I love LOVE the coat! And the cap ! And your hair! Your hair is Fabulous! I love the high contrast scarves too!
> 
> if we are not limited to bag pics, I would also love to see more action pics; the boots you referenced; how you wear your Evelyn; and, your jewelry. . . . Just sayin’  Plus, I’m exceedingly nosy and love seeing other peoples closets, bag arrangements, and whatever else you’d like to share
> 
> Mexican food is quite mediocre in nyc. I’m envious of the Mexican food in LA



Thank you for all the compliments  

These are all quite old pics because I just use them as ref. 

That coat is one of my all time faves, an Alexander Mcqueen from AW2003. It zips from a long coat with mink-paw bottom, to a short wool/coat and then into a jacket. My mother bought me the coat, but I bought 3 skirts and trousers that were part of that multi-zip 'story'. I would have bought the entire AW2003 collection, and SS04 too, had I not been a student. After his death and the exhibitions the prices are higher than when they were new  

I live in the UK, we don't have usually have walk-ins. My main house is Edwardian with high ceilings. I keep most of my H bags on top of my piano in the office, my Gucci's under our massive bed. They're in dust bags and upright unless hobos like the Bouvier. I don't need to see them to know which bags they are are, I can tell from the shape. 

Here's my Evie from Weds. 

I wear it X-body over long, slim coats like my Etro camel hair I was wearing yesterday, but under double-breasted coats like my Burberry donkey jacket. If the jacket is delicate like my lamb Gucci biker I will wear in under, but a Moto jacket like my All Saints that survive a nuclear blast, I'll wear it over. Fur goes on top of course (never wear cross-bodies over fur). I always wear the 'H' towards my body when carrying, I don't know haw anyone carries it the other way because opening the popper to the outside pocket would be counterintuitive.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Thank you for all the compliments
> 
> These are all quite old pics because I just use them as ref.
> 
> That coat is one of my all time faves, an Alexander Mcqueen from AW2003. It zips from a long coat with mink-paw bottom, to a short wool/coat and then into a jacket. My mother bought me the coat, but I bought 3 skirts and trousers that were part of that multi-zip 'story'. I would have bought the entire AW2003 collection, and SS04 too, had I not been a student. After his death and the exhibitions the prices are higher than when they were new
> 
> I live in the UK, we don't have usually have walk-ins. My main house is Edwardian with high ceilings. I keep most of my H bags on top of my piano in the office, my Gucci's under our massive bed. They're in dust bags and upright unless hobos like the Bouvier. I don't need to see them to know which bags they are are, I can tell from the shape.
> 
> Here's my Evie from Weds.
> 
> I wear it X-body over long, slim coats like my Etro camel hair I was wearing yesterday, but under double-breasted coats like my Burberry donkey jacket. If the jacket is delicate like my lamb Gucci biker I will wear in under, but a Moto jacket like my All Saints that survive a nuclear blast, I'll wear it over. Fur goes on top of course (never wear cross-bodies over fur). I always wear the 'H' towards my body when carrying, I don't know haw anyone carries it the other way because opening the popper to the outside pocket would be counterintuitive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275382


Thank you! It makes me smile to think of H lounging together on the piano 

am off to google Mcqueen 2003 collection! Hugs


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Thank you! It makes me smile to think of H lounging together on the piano
> 
> am off to google Mcqueen 2003 collection! Hugs



LOL. They lounge I try _very_ hard to actually play  .

It was called Scanners


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> You are soooo demanding 880!
> 
> I gave my smaller Jackie to my niece but here is my '00s Bouvier
> 
> View attachment 5275155
> 
> 
> Some exotics for you (you've had the purple lizard Hysteria already)
> 
> View attachment 5275157
> 
> 
> Gucci roc and pony Secret (wearing my dad's Gucci belt and an H cap)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275159
> 
> 
> 
> Malachite Python 1973 with G detail (right). Left is a satin crystal Small 1973
> 
> View attachment 5275164
> 
> 
> Gucci python Boules wallet
> 
> View attachment 5275165
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci croc notebooks
> 
> View attachment 5275174
> 
> 
> Crocodile Aviatrix
> 
> View attachment 5275177
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci python Catherine
> 
> Missing pics (because tPF ate the pics)
> Gucci Green croc vintage chain bag
> Gucci brown croc vintage top-handle
> Gucci black lizard vintage Padlock
> Gucci pale pink lizard vintage purse
> Hermes black croc vintage Pullman
> 
> Card holders and more vintage tomorrow


You and the bags look amazing!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Thank you for all the compliments
> 
> These are all quite old pics because I just use them as ref.
> 
> That coat is one of my all time faves, an Alexander Mcqueen from AW2003. It zips from a long coat with mink-paw bottom, to a short wool/coat and then into a jacket. My mother bought me the coat, but I bought 3 skirts and trousers that were part of that multi-zip 'story'. I would have bought the entire AW2003 collection, and SS04 too, had I not been a student. After his death and the exhibitions the prices are higher than when they were new
> 
> I live in the UK, we don't have usually have walk-ins. My main house is Edwardian with high ceilings. I keep most of my H bags on top of my piano in the office, my Gucci's under our massive bed. They're in dust bags and upright unless hobos like the Bouvier. I don't need to see them to know which bags they are are, I can tell from the shape.
> 
> Here's my Evie from Weds.
> 
> I wear it X-body over long, slim coats like my Etro camel hair I was wearing yesterday, but under double-breasted coats like my Burberry donkey jacket. If the jacket is delicate like my lamb Gucci biker I will wear in under, but a Moto jacket like my All Saints that survive a nuclear blast, I'll wear it over. Fur goes on top of course (never wear cross-bodies over fur). I always wear the 'H' towards my body when carrying, I don't know haw anyone carries it the other way because opening the popper to the outside pocket would be counterintuitive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275382


Love the hat! Wish it got cold enough here to really do winter fashion.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the hat! Wish it got cold enough here to really do winter fashion.



The only really good thing about Winter are the fashion ops


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vintage Leather said:


> First, let me preface this by saying: I have too many bags. I have classic taste with an element of whimsy, and I like excellent quality. I’ve had the same taste for the last three decades. So I don’t have any holes in my collection, and there is nothing I need.
> 
> So the perfect bag for me is … to eliminate another 30 bags from my collection.
> 
> OR
> 
> An insanely whimsical clutch. I’m partial to an Hermes Sac a Malice,Judith Leiber Cinderella bag, or an Olympia Le Tan P&P. A bag that is the marriage of art and function , and leans a little more toward art


The Cinderella bag is absolutely amazing.


baghabitz34 said:


> Welcome back! Glad you had fun in Hawaii. What a fabulous gift from Mr. Sparkletastic!
> 
> The bag I have my eye on for spring is this gorgeous Studio bag.
> View attachment 5274828
> 
> I think it will go beautifully with  late spring/summer outfits.


Oooh! That screams spring!

—————

So, I did something I never do. I just bought a damaged (stained) bag in a model I’ve seen online and love. My thought is I can have it cleaned or dyed. I’m a little nervous about what will happen. But at 10% of retail, I figure it’s worth the risk. Eek! I’ll share the journey from arrival to resolution. Say a prayer to the purse gods. 

And, my C Jumbo will be here tomorrow. I’m super excited! Wheee!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m feeling a blend of dumb /naive. 

A friend who knows my passion for bags sent me links to fake bag sites. My dumb bunny self never realized there is a HUGE community / support system for fake bags in which people buy, sell and share detailed info.

After looking at this, I asked myself why I’m so very against fakes. I looooove to save money so this would _seem_ to be a viable option. And, why not have pretty things for a fraction of the retail cost? Especially since some are surreptitiously made by the same artisans in the same factories with the same materials after hours. _(How is this possible? No security???) _

The conscious rationale for my *NOPE! *is it’s theft of intellectual property and proceeds contribute to criminal organizations. And, I never buy a bag to impress anyone. I couldn’t give a rat’s patoot about the Jones-es or the peanut gallery so no pressure to own anything I don’t want to spend money on.

But, I kept digging. Why not buy every beautiful bag I want if the construction and leathers may even be equivalent to original? 

I realized ultimately that I wouldn’t buy a fake bc my self expressions of success are about my pride that I stand on the shoulders of my parents, grandparents (and beyond) who worked hard and sacrificed - with integrity - to get me to this place in life where I can achieve, do and have. A fake would feel like me spitting on that legacy.

BUT! We’re all different and diversity of opinion is valuable.  So, I’m curious. Is your view on fakes a simple “Love them!” or “Heck No!” Or is there a deeper factor involved in your decision making?

_I always enjoy hearing how much of our buying approach means more than just acquisition of a pretty thing. _


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m feeling a blend of dumb /naive.
> 
> A friend who knows my passion for bags sent me links to fake bag sites. My dumb bunny self never realized there is a HUGE community / support system for fake bags in which people buy, sell and share detailed info.
> 
> After looking at this, I asked myself why I’m so very against fakes. I looooove to save money so this would _seem_ to be a viable option. And, why not have pretty things for a fraction of the retail cost? Especially since some are surreptitiously made by the same artisans in the same factories with the same materials after hours. _(How is this possible? No security???) _
> 
> The conscious rationale for my *NOPE! *is it’s theft of intellectual property and proceeds contribute to criminal organizations. And, I never buy a bag to impress anyone. I couldn’t give a rat’s patoot about the Jones-es or the peanut gallery so no pressure to own anything I don’t want to spend money on.
> 
> But, I kept digging. Why not buy every beautiful bag I want if the construction and leathers may even be equivalent to original?
> 
> I realized ultimately that I wouldn’t buy a fake bc my self expressions of success are about my pride that I stand on the shoulders of my parents, grandparents (and beyond) who worked hard and sacrificed - with integrity - to get me to this place in life where I can achieve, do and have. A fake would feel like me spitting on that legacy.
> 
> BUT! We’re all different and diversity of opinion is valuable.  So, I’m curious. Is your view on fakes a simple “Love them!” or “Heck No!” Or is there a deeper factor involved in your decision making?
> 
> _I always enjoy hearing how much of our buying approach means more than just acquisition of a pretty thing. _


I object to fakes on principle. Someone worked hard to create that design and it isn't right for someone else to profit off of it. I might buy an inspired design though, but not anything with a counterfeit logo. It depends on if the original design is something out of my price range or maybe I just want to try out the style without a huge investment. 

You can't copyright most designs but you can copyright logos, which is why premier brands make their logos prominent on their bags. They want you to believe the design is nothing without the logo so you will buy theirs and not something similar without the logo. I don't like logos so this doesn't sway me.

These days most of the new bags I buy are cheaper brands that aren't counterfeited as much or on sale at an affordable price so it wouldn't make sense to buy a copy.

For the more expensive brands I covet, I generally shop the resale market. I'm very careful to buy authentic because I know the quality will be there. The feel of the leather is probably the most important factor to me and a counterfeit is unlikely to have the same leather. Before I became an authenticator, I inadvertently bought several counterfeits on the resale market. Several were obvious but others were very hard to tell. I have 2 counterfeits sitting in my closet. By the time I realized they were fake, it was too late to get my money back. One of them is nearly indistinguishable from the real thing but I won't ever carry it. That would make me feel bad.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Back in the 90's, one of my neighbors came to me with a catalog of Coach purses - she said they were Coach, but that she could get them for a lot less. I thought some were cute and bought a couple. After receiving them, I could tell the quality was lacking and I began to wonder where they came from and if they were really authentic. I never carried them, and they sat in my closet for years until I finally just donated them. 

It felt wrong. 

Now, I can say that I won't buy a fake bag.
But - if I did - most of my friends would assume it was authentic... 
*But I would always know it wasn't.* I would think about that every time I picked it up. I would be lying about who I am... I would feel like a sneaky rat. 

If anyone found out it was fake, wouldn't that cause them to think everything else I own is fake or might be fake too? From my purses to my jewelry? There would always be that question. And I couldn't stand that. 

I'm Team Just Say No to Fake Luxury Bags (luxury anything).


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m feeling a blend of dumb /naive.
> 
> A friend who knows my passion for bags sent me links to fake bag sites. My dumb bunny self never realized there is a HUGE community / support system for fake bags in which people buy, sell and share detailed info.
> 
> After looking at this, I asked myself why I’m so very against fakes. I looooove to save money so this would _seem_ to be a viable option. And, why not have pretty things for a fraction of the retail cost? Especially since some are surreptitiously made by the same artisans in the same factories with the same materials after hours. _(How is this possible? No security???) _
> 
> The conscious rationale for my *NOPE! *is it’s theft of intellectual property and proceeds contribute to criminal organizations. And, I never buy a bag to impress anyone. I couldn’t give a rat’s patoot about the Jones-es or the peanut gallery so no pressure to own anything I don’t want to spend money on.
> 
> But, I kept digging. Why not buy every beautiful bag I want if the construction and leathers may even be equivalent to original?
> 
> I realized ultimately that I wouldn’t buy a fake bc my self expressions of success are about my pride that I stand on the shoulders of my parents, grandparents (and beyond) who worked hard and sacrificed - with integrity - to get me to this place in life where I can achieve, do and have. A fake would feel like me spitting on that legacy.
> 
> BUT! We’re all different and diversity of opinion is valuable.  So, I’m curious. Is your view on fakes a simple “Love them!” or “Heck No!” Or is there a deeper factor involved in your decision making?
> 
> _I always enjoy hearing how much of our buying approach means more than just acquisition of a pretty thing. _



I'd rather buy high street than fake. I don't even think about it, it's not an option


----------



## mariliz11

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m feeling a blend of dumb /naive.
> 
> A friend who knows my passion for bags sent me links to fake bag sites. My dumb bunny self never realized there is a HUGE community / support system for fake bags in which people buy, sell and share detailed info.
> 
> After looking at this, I asked myself why I’m so very against fakes. I looooove to save money so this would _seem_ to be a viable option. And, why not have pretty things for a fraction of the retail cost? Especially since some are surreptitiously made by the same artisans in the same factories with the same materials after hours. _(How is this possible? No security???) _
> 
> The conscious rationale for my *NOPE! *is it’s theft of intellectual property and proceeds contribute to criminal organizations. And, I never buy a bag to impress anyone. I couldn’t give a rat’s patoot about the Jones-es or the peanut gallery so no pressure to own anything I don’t want to spend money on.
> 
> But, I kept digging. Why not buy every beautiful bag I want if the construction and leathers may even be equivalent to original?
> 
> I realized ultimately that I wouldn’t buy a fake bc my self expressions of success are about my pride that I stand on the shoulders of my parents, grandparents (and beyond) who worked hard and sacrificed - with integrity - to get me to this place in life where I can achieve, do and have. A fake would feel like me spitting on that legacy.
> 
> BUT! We’re all different and diversity of opinion is valuable.  So, I’m curious. Is your view on fakes a simple “Love them!” or “Heck No!” Or is there a deeper factor involved in your decision making?
> 
> _I always enjoy hearing how much of our buying approach means more than just acquisition of a pretty thing. _


I recently had this debate with a friend. Even if it’s a perfect 99% similar copy, for me it’s a copy and I would know it’s not the original. I’m ok with an inspired design that looks like something similar but without the logo, prints, etc (eg X Brand inspired Zara bag) but I take pride in my purchases as I have saved for them, worked for them, wished for them or even received them as gifts. But that’s just my personal position on this


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m feeling a blend of dumb /naive.
> 
> A friend who knows my passion for bags sent me links to fake bag sites. My dumb bunny self never realized there is a HUGE community / support system for fake bags in which people buy, sell and share detailed info.
> 
> After looking at this, I asked myself why I’m so very against fakes. I looooove to save money so this would _seem_ to be a viable option. And, why not have pretty things for a fraction of the retail cost? Especially since some are surreptitiously made by the same artisans in the same factories with the same materials after hours. _(How is this possible? No security???) _
> 
> The conscious rationale for my *NOPE! *is it’s theft of intellectual property and proceeds contribute to criminal organizations. And, I never buy a bag to impress anyone. I couldn’t give a rat’s patoot about the Jones-es or the peanut gallery so no pressure to own anything I don’t want to spend money on.
> 
> But, I kept digging. Why not buy every beautiful bag I want if the construction and leathers may even be equivalent to original?
> 
> I realized ultimately that I wouldn’t buy a fake bc my self expressions of success are about my pride that I stand on the shoulders of my parents, grandparents (and beyond) who worked hard and sacrificed - with integrity - to get me to this place in life where I can achieve, do and have. A fake would feel like me spitting on that legacy.
> 
> BUT! We’re all different and diversity of opinion is valuable.  So, I’m curious. Is your view on fakes a simple “Love them!” or “Heck No!” Or is there a deeper factor involved in your decision making?
> 
> _I always enjoy hearing how much of our buying approach means more than just acquisition of a pretty thing. _


I would never buy a fake that has logos, etc and is trying to pass as the real thing. Feels like buying something stolen or dishonest to me. Most are cheap crap that aren’t worth the money. Good quality ones still aren’t that cheap and for the same money or just a bit more, most of the time you can buy an authentic preloved/vintage one. Some people can’t buy or carry a bag that is not new, though…

I used to feel that way about inspired bags, but don’t anymore. I have three Hermès style bags I bought preloved, modeled on the Jypsiere, Halzan and Birkin. All are leather, the first two are really well made bags. The Halzan 25 style bag I bought ($25) before I knew enough about H to know it was a dupe. Thought it was cute, loved the color. The other two I did. The Jypsiere 31 knockoff I bought for Italy  ($30) because I thought it would be a great stylish shoulder/crossbody with a secure lock. The Birkin 35 knockoff? I would never spend that kind of money on the real thing, but $45 on an ok quality preloved genuine leather knockoff? Sure. I am glad I did because I realized I would never buy the real things because they don’t work for me. The Halzan 25 is not deep enough, the Jypsiere sangles/flap are a pain in the ass and the Birkin 35 is heavy even empty and too big. I think that is the best reason to buy an inspired bag…to see if you will like it before you invest considerable money on the real thing. To me, that’s being smart.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Love the dialogue on this. 





Cookiefiend said:


> Now, I can say that I won't buy a fake bag.
> But - if I did - most of my friends would assume it was authentic...
> *But I would always know it wasn't.* I would think about that every time I picked it up. I would be lying about who I am... I would feel like a sneaky rat.
> 
> If anyone found out it was fake, wouldn't that cause them to think everything else I own is fake or might be fake too? From my purses to my jewelry? There would always be that question. And I couldn't stand that.
> 
> I'm Team Just Say No to Fake Luxury Bags (luxury anything).


This is the crux of it for me. *I* would always know it was fake. And, so I would know I supported crime, intellectual property theft and betrayed my family heritage and values. I just can’t / won’t do it. And, isn’t that the definition of integrity? Doing the right thing when there is no one to catch / monitor you.

But, I found it interesting that there are layers to my refusal that may not be predictable or obvious on the surface. I’m curious if there are votes for fakes that I can’t predict. I can have a strong opinion and still learn from others who disagree. The “is a fake bag good or bad” has been beaten to death on tPF. I’m curious about the deeper motivations for or against. 





BowieFan1971 said:


> I would never buy a fake that has logos, etc and is trying to pass as the real thing. Feels like buying something stolen or dishonest to me. Most are cheap crap that aren’t worth the money. Good quality ones still aren’t that cheap and for the same money or just a bit more, most of the time you can buy an authentic preloved/vintage one. Some people can’t buy or carry a bag that is not new, though…
> 
> I used to feel that way about inspired bags, but don’t anymore. I have three Hermès style bags I bought preloved, modeled on the Jypsiere, Halzan and Birkin. All are leather, the first two are really well made bags. The Halzan 25 style bag I bought ($25) before I knew enough about H to know it was a dupe. Thought it was cute, loved the color. The other two I did. The Jypsiere 31 knockoff I bought for Italy  ($30) because I thought it would be a great stylish shoulder/crossbody with a secure lock. The Birkin 35 knockoff? I would never spend that kind of money on the real thing, but $45 on an ok quality preloved genuine leather knockoff? Sure. I am glad I did because I realized I would never buy the real things because they don’t work for me. The Halzan 25 is not deep enough, the Jypsiere sangles/flap are a pain in the ass and the Birkin 35 is heavy even empty and too big. I think that is the best reason to buy an inspired bag…to see if you will like it before you invest considerable money on the real thing. To me, that’s being smart.


Inspired by and fakes are two COMPLETELY different things. There are only so many iterations in fashion and most have been done and redone.

I have zero issues with inspired-by-not-trying-to-pass-as-original items. Rebecca Minkoff and Michael Kors almost specialize in that space. I don’t buy them because I have the financial capacity to buy the “original” item. But, people who can’t drop these stupidly ridiculous sums deserve beauty too.

Fakes, however, are theft. I’m now aware that so MANY people buy them. So, I’m curious about the emotional / psychological reason beyond the obvious price discount.

_P.S.  I agree that it’s smart you bought inspired pieces to see if an item would work for you. One of my big pet peeves is people who will buy numerous bags and return them so they can try them all out. I saw a post where someone’s return rate was 50% and _they_ felt victimized when the store said enough!  It’s selfish and inconsiderate. That behavior removes stock from circulation and I don’t want their “tried out” bags at new prices._


----------



## Jereni

Re: fakes - I’m also on the bandwagon of ‘inspired by is fine, trying to pretend to be the same thing with a fake logo is not.’

I’ll confess I usually also find it entertaining when brands copy other brands flagrantly with a style that is clearly only currently popular because of a specific brand / model. Like everyone falling all over themselves making variations of the BV Pouch. But I don’t hate on it, it’s just how fashion goes.


----------



## Jereni

Finally caught up on the full thread!

@BowieFan1971 I enjoyed reading about your move-in efficiency! I am similar - I have been known to stay up close to all night the day of moving in somewhere because I just can’t handle living amongst boxes and chaos. 

@baghabitz34 the baby Yoda charm is life changing. That is all. 

@msd_bags I love the color of your Ferragamo tote!

@FizzyWater what a great Longchamps collection! The Cuir is also my preferred Pliage style. I only have one but I keep thinking about getting another one. 

@ElainePG yay for some Proenza Schouler love!!! That PS1 is gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> Welcome back! Glad you had fun in Hawaii. What a fabulous gift from Mr. Sparkletastic!
> 
> The bag I have my eye on for spring is this gorgeous Studio bag.
> View attachment 5274828
> 
> I think it will go beautifully with  late spring/summer outfits.



Btw this is STUNNING. I think this is the best looking Ferragamo I’ve ever seen. Can’t wait to see it if you get it!


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> hours. _(How is this possible? No security???) _


These are gray market goods, I think sometimes found at sample sales and outlets, but I’m not sure. i think a friend used to buy Versace sample sale goods decades ago that may have been gray market. Different labels, intended for a different market. Not sure how it all worked, but I think it happened regularly with some Ralph Lauren polo diffusion lines in Asian factories. 

my mom has plenty of friends, all very wealthy, who buy inspired VCA (VCA lost the trademark battle for Alhambra in Asia, and apparen did not register the appropriate protections in the US around the time of inception (if my memory serves)

I have two Etsy pouches, inspired by BV, simply bc I wasn’t sure I could justify BV for that particular design.

I do love designer RTW, though, so I buy a mix of authentic vintage and current collection


----------



## Vintage Leather

Early on in my bag-buying adventures, before I realized how much I hate 1) logo bags, and 2) bucket bags, I was obsessed with the LV Noe. And I was thrilled when a consignment shop got one in.

And I was devastated when I discovered it was a SuperFake. Not just a good “mostly like” - the only difference was the internal D-ring mounting.

I was repulsed by it. It took me a few years to figure out why. After all, no one would known. And I downloaded songs from Napster back in the day, so I’m not pure when it comes to IP.

Trained professionals who handle hundreds of handbags closely inspected it and gave it a pass, so why did I refuse to carry it?

It took me a lot of soul searching. Eventually I realized it was because a fake is forcing someone to live a lie. Not a human. But the bag is lying to itself and the world

Maybe I read too much Shinto philosophy as an impressionable child. Maybe it was Velveteen Rabbit. But everything that is was created, and has within it the tiniest flicker from creation. And how we use it and shape it affects it. Asking an object to try to pretend to be something it is not is asking it to live a lie.

If I expect to be able to be true to myself, how can I demand otherwise from those around me?

Inspired is perfectly fine. I only have a problem when it has that logo pretending to be something else


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m feeling a blend of dumb /naive.
> 
> A friend who knows my passion for bags sent me links to fake bag sites. My dumb bunny self never realized there is a HUGE community / support system for fake bags in which people buy, sell and share detailed info.
> 
> After looking at this, I asked myself why I’m so very against fakes. I looooove to save money so this would _seem_ to be a viable option. And, why not have pretty things for a fraction of the retail cost? Especially since some are surreptitiously made by the same artisans in the same factories with the same materials after hours. _(How is this possible? No security???) _
> 
> The conscious rationale for my *NOPE! *is it’s theft of intellectual property and proceeds contribute to criminal organizations. And, I never buy a bag to impress anyone. I couldn’t give a rat’s patoot about the Jones-es or the peanut gallery so no pressure to own anything I don’t want to spend money on.
> 
> But, I kept digging. Why not buy every beautiful bag I want if the construction and leathers may even be equivalent to original?
> 
> I realized ultimately that I wouldn’t buy a fake bc my self expressions of success are about my pride that I stand on the shoulders of my parents, grandparents (and beyond) who worked hard and sacrificed - with integrity - to get me to this place in life where I can achieve, do and have. A fake would feel like me spitting on that legacy.
> 
> BUT! We’re all different and diversity of opinion is valuable.  So, I’m curious. Is your view on fakes a simple “Love them!” or “Heck No!” Or is there a deeper factor involved in your decision making?
> 
> _I always enjoy hearing how much of our buying approach means more than just acquisition of a pretty thing. _


For me a bag with a fake Lv on it is an absolute no. I would buy a bag in a similar shape like a speedy, like a doctor's bag but made with it's own design and leather or fabric.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> For me a bag with a fake Lv on it is an absolute no. I would buy a bag in a similar shape like a speedy, like a doctor's bag but made with it's own design and leather or fabric.



Agreed. 

To me:
*Generic* style means an evergreen* classic shape* or otherwise overarching historical ref (LV Speedy = Gucci Boston etc). 
*Inspired* by means something *translatable from its fashionable routes* (BV Pouch > Mansur Gavriel Cloud, similar but has enough differences that those that know, know). However, even BV refs the generic day clutches of the '70s-'80s which were themselves influenced by 1940s clutches. 
*Fake* means made to deceive the eye - and sometimes an after-market buyer. 

The first 2 are how fashion works, the 3 is intentional deception from the start.


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> * everything that is was created, and has within it the tiniest flicker from creation. And how we use it and shape it affects it. Asking an object to try to pretend to be something it is not is asking it to live a lie.*
> 
> If I expect to be able to be true to myself, how can I demand otherwise from those around me?



Love, love, love this


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Love to - as you know one of my most used bags in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275094
> View attachment 5275095


I can never get enough of this bag. The clean lines and the perfect shade of green is just perfection.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I can never get enough of this bag. The clean lines and the perfect shade of green is just perfection.



Thank you  

I wasn't sure if I was silly when I bought it cos I already had the Bamboo Plume, far more expensive. I'd ordered the Quad print GP in Etoupe and so they'd reserved it, this green was a new colour to the Q-print GP. I was really torn, but it's allowed me to use the colour for everyday work and shopping  all year round, and the other for occasions. I'm actually really glad. 

It's also good because I don't know if the Etoupe would have been too much like my Etain/Noir Double Sens Maxi I bought later which would also be a tote I like to take shopping. Strangely, 2 bags in a seasonal colour feel less dupes than 2 bags of a similar neutral of the same generic shape and function.


----------



## baghabitz34

I agree with everyone else on the fake vs. inspired/dupes. I had a fake Speedy many moons ago & felt like such a fraud carrying it I only used it 2x. Never again.

I do feel like my AoL Lottie is inspired by the Chanel flap, but there’s enough differences it doesn’t look like a copycat bag.

I know everyone’s budgets are different, but there are plenty of beautiful, well-made options these days, I don’t see the point of fakes.

I have a friends that buy & sell fakes too. They’ve offered them to me as well. I‘m always polite but firm when I say no. Bags are one of my few indulgences, I’m willing to pay for great quality, legit items.


----------



## baghabitz34

@Jereni Congrats on making the PurseForum roundup with your lovely Polene bag!


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> @Jereni Congrats on making the PurseForum roundup with your lovely Polene bag!



Oh nice yay! Thank you for telling me, I had not seen that.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Cookiefiend said:


> My Hermès ❤️
> Vespa
> View attachment 5273504
> 
> Picotin Vibrato
> View attachment 5273505
> 
> Dalvy (Indigo)
> View attachment 5273506
> 
> Drag II (Rouge H)
> View attachment 5273507
> 
> Kelly (32, Black box, and my favorite)
> View attachment 5273508


Some rare jems there Cookiefiend!

You have a choice collection!

Just discovered this thread and heading through it backwards. 

BBL


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> These are gray market goods, I think sometimes found at sample sales and outlets, but I’m not sure. i think a friend used to buy Versace sample sale goods decades ago that may have been gray market. Different labels, intended for a different market. Not sure how it all worked, but I think it happened regularly with some Ralph Lauren polo diffusion lines in Asian factories.
> 
> my mom has plenty of friends, all very wealthy, who buy inspired VCA (VCA lost the trademark battle for Alhambra in Asia, and apparen did not register the appropriate protections in the US around the time of inception (if my memory serves)
> 
> I have two Etsy pouches, inspired by BV, simply bc I wasn’t sure I could justify BV for that particular design.
> 
> I do love designer RTW, though, so I buy a mix of authentic vintage and current collection


Thanks for this insight. I had no idea that grey market VCA items existed. I’m nosy enough to want to ask how do people know where to get these items but I’m not going to buy them and don’t want to spread the activity.  
That being said, what I was referring to was people who make the items, get the same supplies (leathers, etc.) and then sell them bootleg branded as the original. Not something done as a sample sale offering. I read a number of Hermes employees were prosecuted for doing this a few years ago. 


Vintage Leather said:


> Early on in my bag-buying adventures, before I realized how much I hate 1) logo bags, and 2) bucket bags, I was obsessed with the LV Noe. And I was thrilled when a consignment shop got one in.
> 
> And I was devastated when I discovered it was a SuperFake. Not just a good “mostly like” - the only difference was the internal D-ring mounting.
> 
> I was repulsed by it. It took me a few years to figure out why. After all, no one would known. And I downloaded songs from Napster back in the day, so I’m not pure when it comes to IP.
> 
> Trained professionals who handle hundreds of handbags closely inspected it and gave it a pass, so why did I refuse to carry it?
> 
> It took me a lot of soul searching. Eventually I realized it was because a fake is forcing someone to live a lie. Not a human. But the bag is lying to itself and the world
> 
> Maybe I read too much Shinto philosophy as an impressionable child. Maybe it was Velveteen Rabbit. But everything that is was created, and has within it the tiniest flicker from creation. And how we use it and shape it affects it. Asking an object to try to pretend to be something it is not is asking it to live a lie.
> 
> If I expect to be able to be true to myself, how can I demand otherwise from those around me?
> 
> Inspired is perfectly fine. I only have a problem when it has that logo pretending to be something else


What a lovely explanation and sentiment. This is exactly the type of insight and sharing I’d hoped to see and learn from. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> grey market VCA items


My apologies for not being more clear  I didn’t mean gray market VCA but rather, in Asia, there are many jewelers producing VCA Alhambra type pieces. I believe VCA   regained some intellectual property protection, after the fact. but not under US law where the lucky charm aspect was considered not original enough to warrant it. Ita my recollection that VCA settled with Heidi Klum, or another model who came out with a lucky charm line, rather than risk an unfavorable ruling. I dont really recall the details, so I would welcome correction if I have misstated some details.





__





						Kiss clovers? How is this not copyright infringement?
					

I was looking up pics of vca jewelry & found a site called kiss clovers. They re-create pieces of designer jewelry (hermes, vca, bvlgaru etc) for a 'fraction of the cost'. How is this ok? Isn't it stealing the company's designs ? Copyright infringement?  They seem to re-create pieces with no...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## missie1

papertiger said:


> You are soooo demanding 880!
> 
> I gave my smaller Jackie to my niece but here is my '00s Bouvier
> 
> View attachment 5275155
> 
> 
> Some exotics for you (you've had the purple lizard Hysteria already)
> 
> View attachment 5275157
> 
> 
> Gucci roc and pony Secret (wearing my dad's Gucci belt and an H cap)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275159
> 
> 
> 
> Malachite Python 1973 with G detail (right). Left is a satin crystal Small 1973
> 
> View attachment 5275164
> 
> 
> Gucci python Boules wallet
> 
> View attachment 5275165
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci croc notebooks
> 
> View attachment 5275174
> 
> 
> Crocodile Aviatrix
> 
> View attachment 5275177
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci python Catherine
> 
> Missing pics (because tPF ate the pics)
> Gucci Green croc vintage chain bag
> Gucci brown croc vintage top-handle
> Gucci black lizard vintage Padlock
> Gucci pale pink lizard vintage purse
> Hermes black croc vintage Pullman
> 
> Card holders and more vintage tomorrow


Amazing collection OMG


----------



## More bags

@880 Spectacular modeling pics  
@baghabitz34 That Ferragamo Studio Bag Foulard Print is stunning! 
@whateve I love seeing your Bleu Lavande Balenciaga, it’s amazing.


----------



## More bags

@Sunshine mama Your Peanuts Marc Jacobs is so cute!
@sherrylynn beautiful Gucci, Hermes, MJs!   We’re twins on the Evelyne, one of my most carried bags. Also, love your Bolide, mine is in Etain.
@papertiger, I never get tired of seeing your bag and outfit pics! Your Gucci python Boules wallet and Gucci croc notebooks are gorgeous! You look sensational in the outfit pic with your Gucci python Catherine (and that bag is hot!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> @Sunshine mama Your Peanuts Marc Jacobs is so cute!
> @sherrylynn beautiful Gucci, Hermes, MJs!   We’re twins on the Evelyne, one of my most carried bags. Also, love your Bolide, mine is in Etain.
> @papertiger, I never get tired of seeing your bag and outfit pics! Your Gucci python Boules wallet and Gucci croc notebooks are gorgeous! You look sensational in the outfit pic with your Gucci python Catherine (and that bag is hot!


----------



## papertiger

@Sparkletastic 

I haven't bought any bags this year and just a Gucci 1955 last. 

Hopefully, my next bag will be a Bamboo Top-handle, there are 3 sizes, Med, Small and Mini but I'm not sure which size. I have 2 Large and a Med already but the mini is really an evening-only for me (which may be nice).


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Some rare jems there Cookiefiend!
> 
> You have a choice collection!
> 
> Just discovered this thread and heading through it backwards.
> 
> BBL


Thank you sweetheart! ❤️


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

papertiger said:


> I'd rather buy high street than fake. I don't even think about it, it's not an option



Nothing wrong with high street  or mall purchases!

Willing to bet most of us started our own actual retail purchases that way. 

Some of us were lucky to have access to our relatives cast offs or charity store finds. 

When & if I ever get home I’ll be hitting the local mall before hitting the big name & consignment stores & xpect to get some interesting bits and pieces there. 

Also I really like gift with purchase bags. High end cosmetics companies have some great “no cost” items.


----------



## papertiger

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Nothing wrong with high street  or mall purchases!
> 
> Willing to bet most of us started our own actual retail purchases that way.
> 
> Some of us were lucky to have access to our relatives cast offs or charity store finds.
> 
> When & if I ever get home I’ll be hitting the local mall before hitting the big name & consignment stores & xpect to get some interesting bits and pieces there.
> 
> Also I really like gift with purchase bags. High end cosmetics companies have some great “no cost” items.



Great, we're agreed then


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

I’m excited - I think DH actually bought me something handbag related for Christmas! He never does this because I tend to be fairly particular about my bags but he said he saw something at Burberry and loved it. I don’t own anything from that brand, so that’s kind of cool on its own.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I’m excited - I think DH actually bought me something handbag related for Christmas! He never does this because I tend to be fairly particular about my bags but he said he saw something at Burberry and loved it. I don’t own anything from that brand, so that’s kind of cool on its own.


That's wonderful! My DH has never stepped foot in Burberry. He would never be in any designer store unless I dragged him in.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> I’m excited - I think DH actually bought me something handbag related for Christmas! He never does this because I tend to be fairly particular about my bags but he said he saw something at Burberry and loved it. I don’t own anything from that brand, so that’s kind of cool on its own.


I’m excited for you!! Can’t wait to see. 

Mr. Sparkle has exquisite taste in buying for me BUT we’re both particular like you. We solved the problem by pinning items we want to Pinterest. That way any time we want to gift we can pick something we think the other may love and/or pick a certain winner from their Pinterest wish list. He was a little iffy (ok, pretty resistant LOL!) to this approach til he saw how easy it made gift giving / receiving.


whateve said:


> That's wonderful! My DH has never stepped foot in Burberry. He would never be in any designer store unless I dragged him in.


I think its so funny how opposites attract.  I had to be dragged into buying anything designer (beyond a few handbags) by Mr. S.  I think it’s the US Midwest “don’t put on airs / save your money” in me.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I need your advice. Please excuse the long post.

Of my 25 bags, 9 are black. That isn’t a problem per se but, I’m cautious about adding more.

I tend to wear wg jewelry but want to wear my yg more. I don’t mix metals so I want one all gold bag & two neutral (black and ?) ghw bags.

So here are my questions.

• Is adding a black/ghw bag to my collection overkill though I know I’d use this new bag a lot?

• Three of my black bags were bought for work (Dior tote, Max Mara and YSL satchel) Covid changed life so I’m permanent WFH. They get zero use. Is anyone else selling work only bags? Too soon?

• I bought a gold C Boy to be my multipurpose gold bag. But, I have a slim build & it feels sooooo big in new medium. Should I sell even though I don’t see any good substitutes? My only other ghw bag is my off white & gold Diorama which I adore but is my least worn bag bc the off white doesn’t go well with the black / grey / cool / jewel tones that dominate my closet. However, I will *never* sell the Diorama.

For reference. My black bags: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






My bags w/ghw:



HELP!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I need your advice. Please excuse the long post.
> 
> Of my 25 bags, 9 are black. That isn’t a problem per se but, I’m cautious about adding more.
> 
> I tend to wear wg jewelry but want to wear my yg more. I don’t mix metals so I want one all gold bag & two neutral (black and ?) ghw bags.
> 
> So here are my questions.
> 
> • Is adding a black/ghw bag to my collection overkill though I know I’d use this new bag a lot?
> 
> • Three of my black bags were bought for work (Dior tote, Max Mara and YSL satchel) Covid changed life so I’m permanent WFH. They get zero use. Is anyone else selling work only bags? Too soon?
> 
> • I bought a gold C Boy to be my multipurpose gold bag. But, I have a slim build & it feels sooooo big in new medium. Should I sell even though I don’t see any good substitutes? My only other ghw bag is my off white & gold Diorama which I adore but is my least worn bag bc the off white doesn’t go well with the black / grey / cool / jewel tones that dominate my closet. However, I will *never* sell the Diorama.
> 
> For reference. My black bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277424
> View attachment 5277428
> View attachment 5277446
> View attachment 5277426
> 
> My bags w/ghw:
> View attachment 5277445
> View attachment 5277444
> 
> HELP!


I would say sell your least favorite work bag. Some people just like big bags. Then get whatever your heart desires.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I’m excited - I think DH actually bought me something handbag related for Christmas! He never does this because I tend to be fairly particular about my bags but he said he saw something at Burberry and loved it. I don’t own anything from that brand, so that’s kind of cool on its own.



How exciting! Please show us after Christmas!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I need your advice. Please excuse the long post.
> 
> Of my 25 bags, 9 are black. That isn’t a problem per se but, I’m cautious about adding more.
> 
> I tend to wear wg jewelry but want to wear my yg more. I don’t mix metals so I want one all gold bag & two neutral (black and ?) ghw bags.
> 
> So here are my questions.
> 
> • Is adding a black/ghw bag to my collection overkill though I know I’d use this new bag a lot?
> 
> • Three of my black bags were bought for work (Dior tote, Max Mara and YSL satchel) Covid changed life so I’m permanent WFH. They get zero use. Is anyone else selling work only bags? Too soon?
> 
> • I bought a gold C Boy to be my multipurpose gold bag. But, I have a slim build & it feels sooooo big in new medium. Should I sell even though I don’t see any good substitutes? My only other ghw bag is my off white & gold Diorama which I adore but is my least worn bag bc the off white doesn’t go well with the black / grey / cool / jewel tones that dominate my closet. However, I will *never* sell the Diorama.
> 
> For reference. My black bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277424
> View attachment 5277428
> View attachment 5277446
> View attachment 5277426
> 
> My bags w/ghw:
> View attachment 5277445
> View attachment 5277444
> 
> HELP!


I think it’s okay to get a black bag with yg hardware.  I also feel uncomfortable mixing metals (except if my jewelry is two-toned).  Maybe get a shape/type/style that is more distinct from your other bags?

And as DC said, maybe it’s time to sell at least one of your work bags?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I need your advice. Please excuse the long post.
> 
> Of my 25 bags, 9 are black. That isn’t a problem per se but, I’m cautious about adding more.
> 
> I tend to wear wg jewelry but want to wear my yg more. I don’t mix metals so I want one all gold bag & two neutral (black and ?) ghw bags.
> 
> So here are my questions.
> 
> • Is adding a black/ghw bag to my collection overkill though I know I’d use this new bag a lot?
> 
> • Three of my black bags were bought for work (Dior tote, Max Mara and YSL satchel) Covid changed life so I’m permanent WFH. They get zero use. Is anyone else selling work only bags? Too soon?
> 
> • I bought a gold C Boy to be my multipurpose gold bag. But, I have a slim build & it feels sooooo big in new medium. Should I sell even though I don’t see any good substitutes? My only other ghw bag is my off white & gold Diorama which I adore but is my least worn bag bc the off white doesn’t go well with the black / grey / cool / jewel tones that dominate my closet. However, I will *never* sell the Diorama.
> 
> For reference. My black bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277424
> View attachment 5277428
> View attachment 5277446
> View attachment 5277426
> 
> My bags w/ghw:
> View attachment 5277445
> View attachment 5277444
> 
> HELP!


don't sell the boy until you find a better substitute. It isn't overkill to add a black bag with GHW.  Do you envision it ever changing back to working in an office? If so, I would keep the work bags.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> I would say sell your least favorite work bag. Some people just like big bags. Then get whatever your heart desires.





msd_bags said:


> I think it’s okay to get a black bag with yg hardware.  I also feel uncomfortable mixing metals (except if my jewelry is two-toned).  Maybe get a shape/type/style that is more distinct from your other bags?
> 
> And as DC said, maybe it’s time to sell at least one of your work bags?



+1 to these. I don’t think it’s too early to sell work bags if for the foreseeable future you will be working from home.

If it were me, I’d sell the Dior or the Max Mara but that’s just because I adore that YSL satchel and I think it works as a regular non-work handbag.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> I need your advice. Please excuse the long post.
> 
> Of my 25 bags, 9 are black. That isn’t a problem per se but, I’m cautious about adding more.
> 
> I tend to wear wg jewelry but want to wear my yg more. I don’t mix metals so I want one all gold bag & two neutral (black and ?) ghw bags.
> 
> So here are my questions.
> 
> • Is adding a black/ghw bag to my collection overkill though I know I’d use this new bag a lot?
> 
> • Three of my black bags were bought for work (Dior tote, Max Mara and YSL satchel) Covid changed life so I’m permanent WFH. They get zero use. Is anyone else selling work only bags? Too soon?
> 
> • I bought a gold C Boy to be my multipurpose gold bag. But, I have a slim build & it feels sooooo big in new medium. Should I sell even though I don’t see any good substitutes? My only other ghw bag is my off white & gold Diorama which I adore but is my least worn bag bc the off white doesn’t go well with the black / grey / cool / jewel tones that dominate my closet. However, I will *never* sell the Diorama.
> 
> For reference. My black bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277424
> View attachment 5277428
> View attachment 5277446
> View attachment 5277426
> 
> My bags w/ghw:
> View attachment 5277445
> View attachment 5277444
> 
> HELP!



Adding a black bag GHW is not overkill. However, it seems like your wardrobe as described (black, grey, cool jewel tones) really work well with balck leather, black hW that you already own. . . i have similar wardrobe colors and find GHW on bags to be difficult (and I have transitioned into YG and PG jewelry). I have one black bag with GHW, and I almost never wear it despite now wearing YG and RG jewelry every day. (Part of this GHW negativity may be my age; I’m 54, and GHW is very 1980s to me).

I personally use black HW bags with either YG, RG or WG jewelry, but I’ve on,y started mixing metal in 2020.

its not too early to sell some work bags if you will never use them. I personally would rehome the max mara and the YSL satchel (bc you still have the YSL camera chevron. I would keep the Dior bc I have a feeling when big bags return, it will be versatile 

IMO sell the medium boy. I’m medium framed with a bulky shoulder and upper arm (AKA chunky compared to slim build people)  and my SA and DH think even a small boy is too bulky. I think even when the pendulum shifts back to larger bags. The medium boy will still feel too boxy and big. IMO part of the reason why is bc the clasp is smaller in relation to the bag and the flap covers the entire front. IMO the boy bag (and I love the boy) is like the French bulldog of bags. It’s not that big, but it comes across as big.

 I do love your taste


----------



## Joule

For the record, Céline sounds great in an orchestra pit. Supporting cast: coffee mug and water bottle.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I would say sell your least favorite work bag. Some people just like big bags. Then get whatever your heart desires.


That makes perfect sense. But, the Dior has been up for sale for 8 mo. And, the Max Mara has lost most of it’s value.  Sooo… sigh. I dunno. 


msd_bags said:


> I think it’s okay to get a black bag with yg hardware.  I also feel uncomfortable mixing metals (except if my jewelry is two-toned).  Maybe get a shape/type/style that is more distinct from your other bags?
> 
> And as DC said, maybe it’s time to sell at least one of your work bags?


Good point on adding variety through shape. I’m thinking of a black / ygh Lady Dior. I’m drawn to medium Chanels but the pricing is stupid and I have 6 Chanel flaps I am barely using due to covid. 


whateve said:


> don't sell the boy until you find a better substitute. It isn't overkill to add a black bag with GHW.  Do you envision it ever changing back to working in an office? If so, I would keep the work bags.


Finding gold bags is so hard bc they can quickly go dated and gaudy. 
My gut says we’ll return to some level of face to face in business again but that could be my Gen X age showing 


Jereni said:


> +1 to these. I don’t think it’s too early to sell work bags if for the foreseeable future you will be working from home.
> 
> If it were me, I’d sell the Dior or the Max Mara but that’s just because I adore that YSL satchel and I think it works as a regular non-work handbag.


Thanks for the compliment on the YSL. I agree and would keep that while trying to sell the other two.  


880 said:


> Adding a black bag GHW is not overkill. However, it seems like your wardrobe as described (black, grey, cool jewel tones) really work well with balck leather, black hW that you already own. . . i have similar wardrobe colors and find GHW on bags to be difficult (and I have transitioned into YG and PG jewelry). I have one black bag with GHW, and I almost never wear it despite now wearing YG and RG jewelry every day. (Part of this GHW negativity may be my age; I’m 54, and GHW is very 1980s to me).
> 
> I personally use black HW bags with either YG, RG or WG jewelry, but I’ve on,y started mixing metal in 2020.
> 
> its not too early to sell some work bags if you will never use them. I personally would rehome the max mara and the YSL satchel (bc you still have the YSL camera chevron. I would keep the Dior bc I have a feeling when big bags return, it will be versatile
> 
> IMO sell the medium boy. I’m medium framed with a bulky shoulder and upper arm (AKA chunky compared to slim build people)  and my SA and DH think even a small boy is too bulky. I think even when the pendulum shifts back to larger bags. The medium boy will still feel too boxy and big. IMO part of the reason why is bc the clasp is smaller in relation to the bag and the flap covers the entire front. IMO the boy bag (and I love the boy) is like the French bulldog of bags. It’s not that big, but it comes across as big.
> 
> I do love your taste


 I’m glowing from your compliment as I respect and enjoy your opinions / items as well.

On the shelf, I adore the gold Boy but, it’s not the best in effortless wear. I feel it needs to go but, what is an “everyday” gold bag replacement.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> That makes perfect sense. But, the Dior has been up for sale for 8 mo. And, the Max Mara has lost most of it’s value.  Sooo… sigh. I dunno.
> Good point on adding variety through shape. I’m thinking of a black / ygh Lady Dior. I’m drawn to medium Chanels but the pricing is stupid and I have 6 Chanel flaps I am barely using due to covid.
> Finding gold bags is so hard bc they can quickly go dated and gaudy.
> My gut says we’ll return to some level of face to face in business again but that could be my Gen X age showing  Thanks for the compliment on the YSL. I agree and would keep that while trying to sell the other two.
> I’m glowing from your compliment as I respect and enjoy your opinions / items as well.
> 
> On the shelf, I adore the gold Boy but, it’s not the best in effortless wear. I feel it needs to go but, what is an “everyday” gold bag replacement.


Try putting the Max Mara up for sale. If it doesn't go at least you tried. Right now people have holiday money and some of the oddest things are selling while other stuff just sits.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> That makes perfect sense. But, the Dior has been up for sale for 8 mo. And, the Max Mara has lost most of it’s value.  Sooo… sigh. I dunno.
> Good point on adding variety through shape. I’m thinking of a black / ygh Lady Dior. I’m drawn to medium Chanels but the pricing is stupid and I have 6 Chanel flaps I am barely using due to covid.
> Finding gold bags is so hard bc they can quickly go dated and gaudy.
> My gut says we’ll return to some level of face to face in business again but that could be my Gen X age showing  Thanks for the compliment on the YSL. I agree and would keep that while trying to sell the other two.
> I’m glowing from your compliment as I respect and enjoy your opinions / items as well.
> 
> On the shelf, I adore the gold Boy but, it’s not the best in effortless wear. I feel it needs to go but, what is an “everyday” gold bag replacement.


I am +1 with 880. I think maybe try a ghw bag from a contemporary designer first. Aspinal, Coach and Tory Burch have some nice ones, so does Ferragamo. Or you could get a sleek no hardware bag to wear with gold…The Row has some stunning ones with some gorgeous leather.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I need your advice. Please excuse the long post.
> 
> Of my 25 bags, 9 are black. That isn’t a problem per se but, I’m cautious about adding more.
> 
> I tend to wear wg jewelry but want to wear my yg more. I don’t mix metals so I want one all gold bag & two neutral (black and ?) ghw bags.
> 
> So here are my questions.
> 
> • Is adding a black/ghw bag to my collection overkill though I know I’d use this new bag a lot?
> 
> • Three of my black bags were bought for work (Dior tote, Max Mara and YSL satchel) Covid changed life so I’m permanent WFH. They get zero use. Is anyone else selling work only bags? Too soon?
> 
> • I bought a gold C Boy to be my multipurpose gold bag. But, I have a slim build & it feels sooooo big in new medium. Should I sell even though I don’t see any good substitutes? My only other ghw bag is my off white & gold Diorama which I adore but is my least worn bag bc the off white doesn’t go well with the black / grey / cool / jewel tones that dominate my closet. However, I will *never* sell the Diorama.
> 
> For reference. My black bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277424
> View attachment 5277428
> View attachment 5277446
> View attachment 5277426
> 
> My bags w/ghw:
> View attachment 5277445
> View attachment 5277444
> 
> HELP!



You've a lovely collection of black bags, the SLPs and Dior 'so blacks' are really making my eyes go out on storks. A black bag with ghw is different (I carry my Evie every day) it's quite a 'jewellery' look IMO. 

As for work bags: 
Some of my bags double-up for shopping or travel so no problem with those. It's just my old Paul Smith blush-pink satchel that I used exclusively for work in Summer, a silver Cambridge satchel plus a few briefcases (black Liberty, brown foldaway-travel Aquascutum) that say WORK. I still have to travel into work sometimes and occasionally meetings elsewhere so maybe it's a different story for me anyway, but these are all great bags, the only ones I'd trust a laptop to, and if I had to buy again would now cost me considerably more.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage Leather said:


> First, let me preface this by saying: I have too many bags. I have classic taste with an element of whimsy, and I like excellent quality. I’ve had the same taste for the last three decades. So I don’t have any holes in my collection, and there is nothing I need.
> 
> So the perfect bag for me is … to eliminate another 30 bags from my collection.
> 
> OR
> 
> An insanely whimsical clutch. I’m partial to an Hermes Sac a Malice,Judith Leiber Cinderella bag, or an Olympia Le Tan P&P. A bag that is the marriage of art and function , and leans a little more toward art


Wow. All three are so fun!
My 2 faves are the Olympia bag and the Cinderella bag!
For me, I would love to get a Gucci top handle Ophidia web bag made out of pink leather. It doesn't exist though(?).  I just think the silhouette and the classic web are so cute together. But I don't want a logo loud bag RN, so I don't want the GG print bag even though its design is super cute. I don't mind logo print bags if I love the silhouette,  but I tend not to use those bags often.  I get them because I love the design of the bag, but they mostly just sit in my closet.
I love wearing whimsically loud bags though. 
Here are the  pictures of the Gucci bag, and my wishful bag.


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> First, let me preface this by saying: I have too many bags. I have classic taste with an element of whimsy, and I like excellent quality. I’ve had the same taste for the last three decades. So I don’t have any holes in my collection, and there is nothing I need.
> 
> So the perfect bag for me is … to eliminate another 30 bags from my collection.
> 
> OR
> 
> An insanely whimsical clutch. I’m partial to an Hermes Sac a Malice,Judith Leiber Cinderella bag, or an Olympia Le Tan P&P. A bag that is the marriage of art and function , and leans a little more toward art


These are darling! I would definitely carry a Judith Leiber for my make-believe life. They are true works of art.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Next year's pantone color is some kind of purple, so you probably will have good luck then.


Pantone made up a color this year: "Very Peri." A sort of a periwinkle, but you're right, it tends toward purple. It looks pretty! I'd love a sweater in that color.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> Welcome back! Glad you had fun in Hawaii. What a fabulous gift from Mr. Sparkletastic!
> 
> The bag I have my eye on for spring is this gorgeous Studio bag.
> View attachment 5274828
> 
> I think it will go beautifully with  late spring/summer outfits.


Perfect spring bag. I love this!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Congratulations on your cute Coach bag!
> 
> I think I have that color. It looks like Balenciaga bleu lavande.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274984


This bag is a stunner! The color is divine. Is it a Town bag? (I'm going by the length of the strap.)


----------



## ElainePG

Sunshine mama said:


> My Marc Jacobs bag. Decided to use it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275006
> View attachment 5275007


So cute!!! Did the strap come with the bag, or did you swap it out?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I remember when you bought this, simply stunning


Thank you! This is one bag that will always stay in my collection, even though I don't carry it often.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Right you are!
> 
> I have 2 silver Gucci clutches but I think you might mean the one made from actual silver.
> 
> Very interestingly you've chosen one left to me by my mother bought in Italy, and one from _her_ mother (my grandmother) bought in France
> 
> View attachment 5275086
> 
> 
> Gucci Silver, gold and tigers-eye minaudière 1987
> 
> View attachment 5275092
> 
> 
> 1950s SM with '69/70' gavroche and 1971 Gucci horse-bit loafers that were also my grans and completely unworn. Norwegian hand-knitted wooden stockings
> 
> and just in case you mean this one - Silver metallic leather Romy clutch - very useful little darling
> (plus purple lizard Hysteria, blk patent Mirage and 1976 Navy calf with enamel hw).
> 
> View attachment 5275090


Your Gucci collection is amazing. It's incredible that you have bags that belonged to your mother and grandmother. Such treasures.

What's the story with the Norwegian stockings? Are you a knitter?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I need your advice. Please excuse the long post.
> 
> Of my 25 bags, 9 are black. That isn’t a problem per se but, I’m cautious about adding more.
> 
> I tend to wear wg jewelry but want to wear my yg more. I don’t mix metals so I want one all gold bag & two neutral (black and ?) ghw bags.
> 
> So here are my questions.
> 
> • Is adding a black/ghw bag to my collection overkill though I know I’d use this new bag a lot?
> 
> • Three of my black bags were bought for work (Dior tote, Max Mara and YSL satchel) Covid changed life so I’m permanent WFH. They get zero use. Is anyone else selling work only bags? Too soon?
> 
> • I bought a gold C Boy to be my multipurpose gold bag. But, I have a slim build & it feels sooooo big in new medium. Should I sell even though I don’t see any good substitutes? My only other ghw bag is my off white & gold Diorama which I adore but is my least worn bag bc the off white doesn’t go well with the black / grey / cool / jewel tones that dominate my closet. However, I will *never* sell the Diorama.
> 
> For reference. My black bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277424
> View attachment 5277428
> View attachment 5277446
> View attachment 5277426
> 
> My bags w/ghw:
> View attachment 5277445
> View attachment 5277444
> 
> HELP!


Well - I love black bags - they are my kryptonite. So I think it's fine if you purchase another! 
I don't worry if my purse hardware matches anything...  I mix my metals all the time, everyday. 
Today I'm wearing my wedding ring (really its the band that's YG, the eternity ring is WG), and a Yurman watch that is SS with black porcelain and diamonds, earrings are red and black. My purse is the Lady Dior with GH, and my shoes have gold buckles. 
I'd sell 2 of the large totes - I do feel you should keep one because sometimes you need a big bag! 
A gold bag is tough to find for all the reasons you mention. I think the off white & gold Diorama is perfect as a gold bag - it's such a stunning purse.


----------



## Cookiefiend

I just got an email from Kering Solutions... a purse is on the way for Christmas!!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Your Gucci collection is amazing. It's incredible that you have bags that belonged to your mother and grandmother. Such treasures.
> 
> What's the story with the Norwegian stockings? Are you a knitter?



I wish I was a knitter!!!

I used to live Arctic Norway. There was/is a craft industry where I lived that employed people to hand-knit traditional Norwegian patterns on traditional garments for the tourist industry. Actually, some Norwegians still wear these garments. It's much easier to move/work around outside in the cold with a thick sweater or cardigan than a padded coat. The stockings are over socks that you wear over normal socks just for the outside along with proper hiking boots.

I bought the stockings when I returned for a visit in 2007. I was surprised how reasonably priced these hand-crafted things were compared to everything else in Norway that tends to be _very_ expensive as they used to be very expensive. Sadly, I think the interest in these things in Norway has depreciated since I was younger. In the local place I live in Scotland they have a very similar industry (with scarily similar patterns) but the local/national tourist trade seems stronger and the knitwear, particularly local hand-knitting is crazily expensive. We have a 'knit and natter' (more accurately called 'stitch and b*tch') circle every Weds where some of the hand--knitters bring their knitting work along but I just embroider.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ElainePG said:


> So cute!!! Did the strap come with the bag, or did you swap it out?


Thank you. 
I swapped it out.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> This bag is a stunner! The color is divine. Is it a Town bag? (I'm going by the length of the strap.)


Thanks, it's a velo.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I wish I was a knitter!!!
> 
> I used to live Arctic Norway. There was/is a craft industry where I lived that employed people to hand-knit traditional Norwegian patterns on traditional garments for the tourist industry. Actually, some Norwegians still wear these garments. It's much easier to move/work around outside in the cold with a thick sweater or cardigan than a padded coat. The stockings are over socks that you wear over normal socks just for the outside along with proper hiking boots.
> 
> I bought the stockings when I returned for a visit in 2007. I was surprised how reasonably priced these hand-crafted things were compared to everything else in Norway that tends to be _very_ expensive as they used to be very expensive. Sadly, I think the interest in these things in Norway has depreciated since I was younger. In the local place I live in Scotland they have a very similar industry (with scarily similar patterns) but the local/national tourist trade seems stronger and the knitwear, particularly local hand-knitting is crazily expensive. We have a 'knit and natter' (more accurately called 'stitch and b*tch') circle every Weds where some of the hand--knitters bring their knitting work along but I just embroider.


I used to belong to a stitch and b*tch circle! We crocheted animal toys for a bazaar.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I used to belong to a stitch and b*tch circle! We crocheted animal toys for a bazaar.



Much more fun getting together with others


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Jereni

Sharing a recent acquisition, one of the festive / holiday-esque bags I bought this month.

Velvet tote by Johnny Was. Not a brand I’ve purchased from before, but I’m obsessed with the embroidery, and it is so slouchy cool.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Sharing a recent acquisition, one of the festive / holiday-sequel bags I bought this month.
> 
> Velvet tote by Johnny Was. Not a brand I’ve purchased from before, but I’m obsessed with the embroidery, and it is so slouchy cool.
> 
> View attachment 5278094


That's beautiful! Very bohemian.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I wish I was a knitter!!!
> 
> I used to live Arctic Norway. There was/is a craft industry where I lived that employed people to hand-knit traditional Norwegian patterns on traditional garments for the tourist industry. Actually, some Norwegians still wear these garments. It's much easier to move/work around outside in the cold with a thick sweater or cardigan than a padded coat. The stockings are over socks that you wear over normal socks just for the outside along with proper hiking boots.
> 
> I bought the stockings when I returned for a visit in 2007. I was surprised how reasonably priced these hand-crafted things were compared to everything else in Norway that tends to be _very_ expensive as they used to be very expensive. Sadly, I think the interest in these things in Norway has depreciated since I was younger. In the local place I live in Scotland they have a very similar industry (with scarily similar patterns) but the local/national tourist trade seems stronger and the knitwear, particularly local hand-knitting is crazily expensive. *We have a 'knit and natter' (more accurately called 'stitch and b*tch') circle every Weds where some of the hand--knitters bring their knitting work along but I just embroider.*


"Knit & Natter"… that's hysterical! I used to belong to one of those groups. Also an embroidery group, years ago. Lots of fun to be creative in a group.

I've knit Aran sweaters, both one-color cabled and also multicolored (though not for a while) for Mr. PG., using very high-quality yarn. They have lasted and lasted, fortunately, since I doubt I'll ever do that sort of knitting again. I've never attempted Norwegian patterns, though. Your socks are gorgeous. I hadn't known that the socks are meant to be worn over lightweight socks. Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## Sparkletastic

You are all so sweet for helping me. None of my IRL friends love bags or even fashion.  So their eyes glaze over if I talk about bags. 


dcooney4 said:


> Try putting the Max Mara up for sale. If it doesn't go at least you tried. Right now people have holiday money and some of the oddest things are selling while other stuff just sits.


The Max Mara is the one bz bag I’d keep because it fits both my laptops at the same time and has no visible branding. I’d like to sell the Dior tote but it’s been listed since March with zero interest.  So, I may just be stuck with it.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I am +1 with 880. I think maybe try a ghw bag from a contemporary designer first. Aspinal, Coach and Tory Burch have some nice ones, so does Ferragamo. Or you could get a sleek no hardware bag to wear with gold…The Row has some stunning ones with some gorgeous leather.


I don’t buy contemporary bags and I know I like a gold bag so luckily I don’t need to get a try out bag.  I just need to find one I looooooove that’s smaller in profile than the Boy. If it was one size smaller, there would be no issue. I saw a Chanel CF I liked but it was $9000  No way. Not happening. Not worth it.


papertiger said:


> You've a lovely collection of black bags, the SLPs and Dior 'so blacks' are really making my eyes go out on storks. A black bag with ghw is different (I carry my Evie every day) it's quite a 'jewellery' look IMO.
> 
> As for work bags:
> Some of my bags double-up for shopping or travel so no problem with those. It's just my old Paul Smith blush-pink satchel that I used exclusively for work in Summer, a silver Cambridge satchel plus a few briefcases (black Liberty, brown foldaway-travel Aquascutum) that say WORK. I still have to travel into work sometimes and occasionally meetings elsewhere so maybe it's a different story for me anyway, but these are all great bags, the only ones I'd trust a laptop to, and if I had to buy again would now cost me considerably more.


What does the phrase “go out on storks” mean? Is this a good or bad thing? 
And, I agree on the black / gold jewelry look. It’s such a pretty combo.


Cookiefiend said:


> Well - I love black bags - they are my kryptonite. So I think it's fine if you purchase another!
> I don't worry if my purse hardware matches anything...  I mix my metals all the time, everyday.
> Today I'm wearing my wedding ring (really its the band that's YG, the eternity ring is WG), and a Yurman watch that is SS with black porcelain and diamonds, earrings are red and black. My purse is the Lady Dior with GH, and my shoes have gold buckles.
> I'd sell 2 of the large totes - I do feel you should keep one because sometimes you need a big bag!
> A gold bag is tough to find for all the reasons you mention. I think the off white & gold Diorama is perfect as a gold bag - it's such a stunning purse.


I love the Diorama but it goes with almost nothing in my closet. So out of frustration, I decided recently to just buy clothes with it in mind. I think teal, fuchsia and emerald are colors that look good on me and also compliment the slightly warm off white of the bag. It’s a little “loud” with my red clothes. Shoes to coordinate with this bag have me stumped though 

This conversation was sooooo helpful for me! It’s hard to get new thoughts in the echo chamber of your own head.  I’ve decided to wear my 3 black on black bags & the Diorama with my gold jewelry as best I can. And, I’ll continue to keep a sharp eye out for a smallish gold bag and then consider selling the Boy. The black Dior tote will stay up for sale as it’s not optimal functionally for me since my laptops don’t fit.

Side note: Historically I’ve been resistant to keeping bags I don’t actively use. Covid has changed my POV. Sometimes you just need to keep a bag because it serves a function. That may be 2-3 times a year but it has value. My black Fendi By The Way falls in that category. I’m seriously *bored to tears* with it and it no longer sparks any shred of joy. But it’s a sleek, low profile, carefree, FUNCTIONAL bag that I can’t sell. It has a purpose.

Handbag collection curation is an art about which I’m still student level. 

—/////—



Cookiefiend said:


> I just got an email from Kering Solutions... a purse is on the way for Christmas!!


YAY! Any ideas on which one???


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> You are all so sweet for helping me. None of my IRL friends love bags or even fashion.  So their eyes glaze over if I talk about bags. The Max Mara is the one bz bag I’d keep because it fits both my laptops at the same time and has no visible branding. I’d like to sell the Dior tote but it’s been listed since March with zero interest.  So, I may just be stuck with it.
> I don’t buy contemporary bags and I know I like a gold bag so luckily I don’t need to get a try out bag.  I just need to find one I looooooove that’s smaller in profile than the Boy. If it was one size smaller, there would be no issue. I saw a Chanel CF I liked but it was $9000  No way. Not happening. Not worth it.
> What does the phrase “go out on storks” mean? Is this a good or bad thing?
> And, I agree on the black / gold jewelry look. It’s such a pretty combo.
> I love the Diorama but it goes with almost nothing in my closet. So out of frustration, I decided recently to just buy clothes with it in mind. I think teal, fuchsia and emerald are colors that look good on me and also compliment the slightly warm off white of the bag. It’s a little “loud” with my red clothes. Shoes to coordinate with this bag have me stumped though
> 
> This conversation was sooooo helpful for me! It’s hard to get new thoughts in the echo chamber of your own head.  I’ve decided to wear my 3 black on black bags & the Diorama with my gold jewelry as best I can. And, I’ll continue to keep a sharp eye out for a smallish gold bag and then consider selling the Boy. The black Dior tote will stay up for sale as it’s not optimal functionally for me since my laptops don’t fit.
> 
> Side note: Historically I’ve been resistant to keeping bags I don’t actively use. Covid has changed my POV. Sometimes you just need to keep a bag because it serves a function. That may be 2-3 times a year but it has value. My black Fendi By The Way falls is that bag. I’m seriously *bored to tears* with it and it no longer sparks any shred of joy. But it’s such a sleek, low profile, carefree, FUNCTIONAL bag that I can’t sell. It has a purpose.
> 
> Handbag collection curation is an art about which I’m still student level
> —/////—
> 
> YAY! Any ideas on which one???



"Go out on storks" like eyes popping out of head   all in a good way


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> "Knit & Natter"… that's hysterical! I used to belong to one of those groups. Also an embroidery group, years ago. Lots of fun to be creative in a group.
> 
> I've knit Aran sweaters, both one-color cabled and also multicolored (though not for a while) for Mr. PG., using very high-quality yarn. They have lasted and lasted, fortunately, since I doubt I'll ever do that sort of knitting again. I've never attempted Norwegian patterns, though. Your socks are gorgeous. I hadn't known that the socks are meant to be worn over lightweight socks. Thank you for the explanation.



You are way ahead of me. We've had to cancel many as you can imagine. Hope the World returns to normal soon. 

I love Aran sweaters. I have a vintage pure wool one and a cardigan, they are so useful and beautiful.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> what is an “everyday” gold bag replacement.



when you find one, pls let us know. I have a sort of gold/ metallic r3issue (I think ruthenium hw) that I keep in case I need a gold bag, but I don’t really use it. My mom has borrowed it though. My chanel SA says to wear it with jeans. I keep it as an object lesson not to purchase a gold bag and as a safety bag.

another option might be to buy a metallic BV hobo and skirt the HW issue altogether. . .

note: I bought both of the metallics mentioned from a reseller for great prices so am not looking to rehome despite very minimal use



Sparkletastic said:


> love the Diorama but it goes with almost nothing in my closet


IMO, the diorama is stunning. it looks perfect for spring summer with taupe, beige, off white, or offsetting a black sundress. . .. or even olive shorts and a boucle sweater or jacket. Depending on your complexion And fashion sensibility, perhaps gray tones or lighter color denim. I think it looks very bohemian chanel or dior RTW or brunello cuchinelli. The gold details remind me of brunello monili. 

shoes imo would be white or off white sneakers, sandals. Beige valentino flat mules, metallic Birkenstocks. taupe anything. . . The shoe that i missed buying was a beige suede slip on sneaker from Vince

@papertiger, I hope you will share when you find the perfect gucci top handle bamboo. That’s also been on my list forever, but no luck. And, OT, but do you wear your YSL velvet shorts a lot? Bare leg? Opaque tights? Would be very interested if you have pics to share

edit: re bags losing their value; I prefer to see it as did I personally get sufficient cost per wear


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Sharing a recent acquisition, one of the festive / holiday-esque bags I bought this month.
> 
> Velvet tote by Johnny Was. Not a brand I’ve purchased from before, but I’m obsessed with the embroidery, and it is so slouchy cool.
> 
> View attachment 5278094


So cute! I’ve only looked at their clothing, the embroidery is always gorgeous! 


Sparkletastic said:


> You are all so sweet for helping me. None of my IRL friends love bags or even fashion.  So their eyes glaze over if I talk about bags. The Max Mara is the one bz bag I’d keep because it fits both my laptops at the same time and has no visible branding. I’d like to sell the Dior tote but it’s been listed since March with zero interest.  So, I may just be stuck with it.
> I don’t buy contemporary bags and I know I like a gold bag so luckily I don’t need to get a try out bag.  I just need to find one I looooooove that’s smaller in profile than the Boy. If it was one size smaller, there would be no issue. I saw a Chanel CF I liked but it was $9000  No way. Not happening. Not worth it.
> What does the phrase “go out on storks” mean? Is this a good or bad thing?
> And, I agree on the black / gold jewelry look. It’s such a pretty combo.
> I love the Diorama but it goes with almost nothing in my closet. So out of frustration, I decided recently to just buy clothes with it in mind. I think teal, fuchsia and emerald are colors that look good on me and also compliment the slightly warm off white of the bag. It’s a little “loud” with my red clothes. Shoes to coordinate with this bag have me stumped though
> 
> This conversation was sooooo helpful for me! It’s hard to get new thoughts in the echo chamber of your own head.  I’ve decided to wear my 3 black on black bags & the Diorama with my gold jewelry as best I can. And, I’ll continue to keep a sharp eye out for a smallish gold bag and then consider selling the Boy. The black Dior tote will stay up for sale as it’s not optimal functionally for me since my laptops don’t fit.
> 
> Side note: Historically I’ve been resistant to keeping bags I don’t actively use. Covid has changed my POV. Sometimes you just need to keep a bag because it serves a function. That may be 2-3 times a year but it has value. My black Fendi By The Way falls is that bag. I’m seriously *bored to tears* with it and it no longer sparks any shred of joy. But it’s such a sleek, low profile, carefree, FUNCTIONAL bag that I can’t sell. It has a purpose.
> 
> Handbag collection curation is an art about which I’m still student level
> —/////—
> 
> YAY! Any ideas on which one???


I agree - sometimes you just need to keep a bag because it serves a function - it’s why I still have my Longchamp.
We’re all still at student level regarding Handbag Collection Curation!  

I’m not 100% sure… but I think it’s a Gucci! I mentioned that I could use a lighter tan bag - I use the Just Campagne when ever I need that color… but golly - it would be nice to have another to choose from!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. All three are so fun!
> My 2 faves are the Olympia bag and the Cinderella bag!
> For me, I would love to get a Gucci top handle Ophidia web bag made out of pink leather. It doesn't exist though(?).  I just think the silhouette and the classic web are so cute together. But I don't want a logo loud bag RN, so I don't want the GG print bag even though its design is super cute. I don't mind logo print bags if I love the silhouette,  but I tend not to use those bags often.  I get them because I love the design of the bag, but they mostly just sit in my closet.
> I love wearing whimsically loud bags though.
> Here are the  pictures of the Gucci bag, and my wishful bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277902
> View attachment 5277903
> View attachment 5277904


Fabulous colour!
Shouts happiness...


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> "Knit & Natter"… that's hysterical! I used to belong to one of those groups. Also an embroidery group, years ago. Lots of fun to be creative in a group.
> 
> I've knit Aran sweaters, both one-color cabled and also multicolored (though not for a while) for Mr. PG., using very high-quality yarn. They have lasted and lasted, fortunately, since I doubt I'll ever do that sort of knitting again. I've never attempted Norwegian patterns, though. Your socks are gorgeous. I hadn't known that the socks are meant to be worn over lightweight socks. Thank you for the explanation.


I used be a better knitter and crocheter than I am now. I just found a box in the back of the closet full of sweaters I made years ago, many with cables and intricate patterns. Now I use bulky yarn with large needles in stockinette or garter stitch.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Just checking in... sorry I´ve been missing. 
Our boy brought Covid home from school on the 6th and DH and me got it too. We´ve been isolating ever since. I think our symptoms were/ are on the mild side, still that darned virus really affects us. I´ve been feeling between burnout and totally drunk for most of the time and mainly sit/stand and stare...  naturally all Christmas plans are cancelled. 

I hope you all are fine and safe!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Just checking in... sorry I´ve been missing.
> Our boy brought Covid home from school on the 6th and DH and me got it too. We´ve been isolating ever since. I think our symptoms were/ are on the mild side, still that darned virus really affects us. I´ve been feeling between burnout and totally drunk for most of the time and mainly sit/stand and stare...  naturally all Christmas plans are cancelled.
> 
> I hope you all are fine and safe!


I'm so sorry your family got sick but glad it wasn't worse. I'm glad you are on the mend. Too bad about your Christmas.

My son moved away at the beginning of the month. We'll be alone this Christmas so it will be low-key.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I need your advice. Please excuse the long post.
> 
> Of my 25 bags, 9 are black. That isn’t a problem per se but, I’m cautious about adding more.
> 
> I tend to wear wg jewelry but want to wear my yg more. I don’t mix metals so I want one all gold bag & two neutral (black and ?) ghw bags.
> 
> So here are my questions.
> 
> • Is adding a black/ghw bag to my collection overkill though I know I’d use this new bag a lot?
> 
> • Three of my black bags were bought for work (Dior tote, Max Mara and YSL satchel) Covid changed life so I’m permanent WFH. They get zero use. Is anyone else selling work only bags? Too soon?
> 
> • I bought a gold C Boy to be my multipurpose gold bag. But, I have a slim build & it feels sooooo big in new medium. Should I sell even though I don’t see any good substitutes? My only other ghw bag is my off white & gold Diorama which I adore but is my least worn bag bc the off white doesn’t go well with the black / grey / cool / jewel tones that dominate my closet. However, I will *never* sell the Diorama.
> 
> For reference. My black bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277424
> View attachment 5277428
> View attachment 5277446
> View attachment 5277426
> 
> My bags w/ghw:
> View attachment 5277445
> View attachment 5277444
> 
> HELP!


Here is my two cents.  Sell all the work bags except one-you don’t need them. Sell the YSL with silver hardware as you now have Chanel Black flap with shw. The gold bags can be revisited at another time as they are different and add variety to your collection.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Sharing a recent acquisition, one of the festive / holiday-esque bags I bought this month.
> 
> Velvet tote by Johnny Was. Not a brand I’ve purchased from before, but I’m obsessed with the embroidery, and it is so slouchy cool.
> 
> View attachment 5278094




Will have to check out this brand! Such a fun purse!


----------



## msd_bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Just checking in... sorry I´ve been missing.
> Our boy brought Covid home from school on the 6th and DH and me got it too. We´ve been isolating ever since. I think our symptoms were/ are on the mild side, still that darned virus really affects us. I´ve been feeling between burnout and totally drunk for most of the time and mainly sit/stand and stare...  naturally all Christmas plans are cancelled.
> 
> I hope you all are fine and safe!


Hope you get your strength back soon!  Take care!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> "Go out on storks" like eyes popping out of head   all in a good way


I’ve never heard this before. Thanks for the enthusiastic compliment!


880 said:


> when you find one, pls let us know. I have a sort of gold/ metallic r3issue (I think ruthenium hw) that I keep in case I need a gold bag, but I don’t really use it. My mom has borrowed it though. My chanel SA says to wear it with jeans. I keep it as an object lesson not to purchase a gold bag and as a safety bag.
> 
> another option might be to buy a metallic BV hobo and skirt the HW issue altogether. . .
> 
> note: I bought both of the metallics mentioned from a reseller for great prices so am not looking to rehome despite very minimal use
> 
> 
> IMO, the diorama is stunning. it looks perfect for spring summer with taupe, beige, off white, or offsetting a black sundress. . .. or even olive shorts and a boucle sweater or jacket. Depending on your complexion And fashion sensibility, perhaps gray tones or lighter color denim. I think it looks very bohemian chanel or dior RTW or brunello cuchinelli. The gold details remind me of brunello monili.
> 
> shoes imo would be white or off white sneakers, sandals. Beige valentino flat mules, metallic Birkenstocks. taupe anything. . . The shoe that i missed buying was a beige suede slip on sneaker from Vince
> 
> @papertiger, I hope you will share when you find the perfect gucci top handle bamboo. That’s also been on my list forever, but no luck. And, OT, but do you wear your YSL velvet shorts a lot? Bare leg? Opaque tights? Would be very interested if you have pics to share
> 
> edit: re bags losing their value; I prefer to see it as did I personally get sufficient cost per wear


Unfortunately, most of the colors you named to coordinate with the Diorama look terrible on me.  I’m not an earth colors gal and even taupes look anemic if I try to wear them. I’m not giving up though. I did buy dresses in teal and pink that look lovely with it. And, I think your suggestion of light denim may work. Thanks!

If you ever see me in Birkenstocks or Crocs, get your affairs in order bc the world is about to end. 

And, I agree on losing value / CPW. I never mind selling a bag for “x” as long as I got good usage out of it. I’m always puzzled why some people expect to sell a bag for essentially what they paid after using it a bit.  The use of the bag imparts value that I’m happy to have paid for.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Just checking in... sorry I´ve been missing.
> Our boy brought Covid home from school on the 6th and DH and me got it too. We´ve been isolating ever since. I think our symptoms were/ are on the mild side, still that darned virus really affects us. I´ve been feeling between burnout and totally drunk for most of the time and mainly sit/stand and stare...  naturally all Christmas plans are cancelled.
> 
> I hope you all are fine and safe!


I’m so sorry you all became ill. Sending hugs. 


missie1 said:


> Here is my two cents.  Sell all the work bags except one-you don’t need them. Sell the YSL with silver hardware as you now have Chanel Black flap with shw. The gold bags can be revisited at another time as they are different and add variety to your collection.


I agree on selling the work bags in principle but the reality is a little thorny. I have the Dior tote (work bag #1) up for sale but it’s not moving. The MaxMara (wb#2) isn’t worth much resale and it’s the only functional tote I have. So, I’d keep that one as it’s usage value exceeds what I can get in market.

I need to reframe the YSL black on black satchel (wb#3) in my mind as a regular bag. Perhaps I can wear it with gold jewelry. IMO, it’s just so “serious” and I prefer a lighthearted take on bags in my personal life after two decades of forced boring work attire. Hmmmmm…

I don’t have a YSL w/shw. Do you mean my LV flap? No way that’s going.  It’s small and I can wear it for cocktails by using just the chain and no shoulder strap. Completely different use than the C jumbo. And, I’m down to 25 bags. I’m more comfortable at 30-35. And, I like / love my non work bags. So, no selling unless the bag absolutely isn’t working functionally. I actually want to add a few more bags over the next few years for some variety.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Just checking in... sorry I´ve been missing.
> Our boy brought Covid home from school on the 6th and DH and me got it too. We´ve been isolating ever since. I think our symptoms were/ are on the mild side, still that darned virus really affects us. I´ve been feeling between burnout and totally drunk for most of the time and mainly sit/stand and stare...  naturally all Christmas plans are cancelled.
> 
> I hope you all are fine and safe!


Aww crap, that really sucks. I am so sorry to hear that @cowgirlsboots. I hope the effects are mild, and you’re back on your feet soon. I am taking my younger DS for a test tomorrow.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Just checking in... sorry I´ve been missing.
> Our boy brought Covid home from school on the 6th and DH and me got it too. We´ve been isolating ever since. I think our symptoms were/ are on the mild side, still that darned virus really affects us. I´ve been feeling between burnout and totally drunk for most of the time and mainly sit/stand and stare...  naturally all Christmas plans are cancelled.
> 
> I hope you all are fine and safe!



So sorry you're having to go through this. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I need your advice. Please excuse the long post.
> 
> Of my 25 bags, 9 are black. That isn’t a problem per se but, I’m cautious about adding more.
> 
> I tend to wear wg jewelry but want to wear my yg more. I don’t mix metals so I want one all gold bag & two neutral (black and ?) ghw bags.
> 
> So here are my questions.
> 
> • Is adding a black/ghw bag to my collection overkill though I know I’d use this new bag a lot?
> 
> • Three of my black bags were bought for work (Dior tote, Max Mara and YSL satchel) Covid changed life so I’m permanent WFH. They get zero use. Is anyone else selling work only bags? Too soon?
> 
> • I bought a gold C Boy to be my multipurpose gold bag. But, I have a slim build & it feels sooooo big in new medium. Should I sell even though I don’t see any good substitutes? My only other ghw bag is my off white & gold Diorama which I adore but is my least worn bag bc the off white doesn’t go well with the black / grey / cool / jewel tones that dominate my closet. However, I will *never* sell the Diorama.
> 
> For reference. My black bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277424
> View attachment 5277428
> View attachment 5277446
> View attachment 5277426
> 
> My bags w/ghw:
> View attachment 5277445
> View attachment 5277444
> 
> HELP!


Hey Sparkle, gorgeous bags!
I love black bags, I don’t think adding another black bag you think you’ll use a lot is overkill. I heard you mention your YSL satchel feels too serious, is that your least favourite of your work bags? When there are fewer bags in my collection, I find it’s easier to let something go when something better gets added, so one in one out when I am smitten with the newest addition. I can see with more clarity and confidence the bag that is my least favourite, least perfect, or one I am ready to rehome.
Best wishes on your decisions!


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Hey Sparkle, gorgeous bags!
> I love black bags, I don’t think adding another black bag you think you’ll use a lot is overkill. I heard you mention your YSL satchel feels too serious, is that your least favourite of your work bags? When there are fewer bags in my collection, I find it’s easier to let something go when something better gets added, so one in one out when I am smitten with the newest addition. I can see with more clarity and confidence the bag that is my least favourite, least perfect, or one I am ready to rehome.
> Best wishes on your decisions!


Thank you for the compliment!

Very good point. I’m doing two in / one out with my shoes and clothes because they need a *lot* of work but I can’t be naked and shoeless while I made changes.  _(it was fun taking my stuffy work clothes to charity. Bwa ha ha ha!)_

I really like all of my work bags which is making this hard. It just feels silly to keep them when I’m not using them. And, they don’t fit my non work style well.

But, the more I talk about this with all of you, I think I need to stay the course. Keep the Dior tote on sale since it doesn’t fit my work laptop, get a medium black Lady Dior with ghw (or something else amazing), find a smaller gold bag to replace or compliment my gold C Boy, and be creative with my wardrobe to enjoy the eggshell/gold Diorama I adore.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Just checking in... sorry I´ve been missing.
> Our boy brought Covid home from school on the 6th and DH and me got it too. We´ve been isolating ever since. I think our symptoms were/ are on the mild side, still that darned virus really affects us. I´ve been feeling between burnout and totally drunk for most of the time and mainly sit/stand and stare...  naturally all Christmas plans are cancelled.
> 
> I hope you all are fine and safe!


Hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Just checking in... sorry I´ve been missing.
> Our boy brought Covid home from school on the 6th and DH and me got it too. We´ve been isolating ever since. I think our symptoms were/ are on the mild side, still that darned virus really affects us. I´ve been feeling between burnout and totally drunk for most of the time and mainly sit/stand and stare...  naturally all Christmas plans are cancelled.
> 
> I hope you all are fine and safe!



 

So sorry, wish you all a speedy recovery


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @papertiger, I hope you will share when you find the perfect gucci top handle bamboo. That’s also been on my list forever, but no luck. And, OT, but do you wear your YSL velvet shorts a lot? Bare leg? Opaque tights? Would be very interested if you have pics to share
> 
> edit: re bags losing their value; I prefer to see it as did I personally get sufficient cost per wear



The BTHs are out now, but I've had a lot of extras to buy so may sell out before I can buy. Not only Christmas presents for others and nice meals to catchup with people I haven't seen perhaps all year but quite a few household expenses, our boiler went 'poof!' and some drainage repair = £4K spend right away, pus we have a situation with a neighbour that could get expensive IYKWIM. 

My velvet shorts with opaque tights/leggings for day, black fishnets or finer black tights for eve. I have a velvet and floral blazer (I have matching trousers) red velvet 1960s vintage coat, another plain black velvet jacket with a sheer back. I also have a vintage 1970s YSL Le Smoking jacket and a YSL 1980s vintage wrap coat-dress I can wear open, a mega-watt vintage YSL tweed jacket - so many things. I've been wearing black minis or shorts with these same things for years so knew they'd work. They look amazing with long slim coats too like my Etro camelhair and my black TF for Gucci. 

I was going to buy the Gucci velvet blazer to wear with them too but not if I'm buying the BTH - anyway they've all sold out - as have the YSL shorts.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> I need to reframe the YSL black on black satchel (wb#3) in my mind as a regular bag. Perhaps I can wear it with gold jewelry. IMO, it’s just so “serious” and I prefer a lighthearted take on bags in my personal life after two decades of forced boring work attire. Hmmmmm…



I definitely think you can wear the YSL satchel with gold jewelry! That’s the fun of black hw bags, IMO.


----------



## Jereni

Sooo bummed. Woke up this morning with sore throat and cough, so am now in an hour+ wait for a COVID test. The testing location I’m at is MOBBED. Thanks, omicron.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Sooo bummed. Woke up this morning with sore throat and cough, so am now in an hour+ wait for a COVID test. The testing location I’m at is MOBBED. Thanks, omicron.


Oh I'm sorry. I hope it isn't covid or if it is, your case is mild. They have therapeutics now that work well if you get them early.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Sooo bummed. Woke up this morning with sore throat and cough, so am now in an hour+ wait for a COVID test. The testing location I’m at is MOBBED. Thanks, omicron.



So sorry to hear that. Hope the test comes back negative, and it's just a cold.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Sooo bummed. Woke up this morning with sore throat and cough, so am now in an hour+ wait for a COVID test. The testing location I’m at is MOBBED. Thanks, omicron.


Fingers crossed….


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> Just checking in... sorry I´ve been missing.
> Our boy brought Covid home from school on the 6th and DH and me got it too. We´ve been isolating ever since. I think our symptoms were/ are on the mild side, still that darned virus really affects us. I´ve been feeling between burnout and totally drunk for most of the time and mainly sit/stand and stare...  naturally all Christmas plans are cancelled.
> 
> I hope you all are fine and safe!


very sorry to hear this @cowgirlsboots . I hope you stop feeling these symptoms soon.


----------



## 880

@papertiger, hope your boiler situation is fixed asap and thanks for responding. Your vintage RTW sounds amazing

@cowgirlsboots, @Jereni, all, fingers crossed that you are okay and only have the mildest of symptoms

@whateve, hope your son settles safely in his new home. I personally like a low key holiday

@Sparkletastic, your thought process sounds perfect! Also the sweet spot of 30-35. @diane278 used an overflow closet to figure out if she could live without x bag. I come to grips with the idea that I need to let go of something that is perfect for someone else, but not me (thus the 31 trim and JPG to a friend) I feel lighter and better.

i was thinking about other luxury brands, namely delvaux and Moynat, the latter of which I ruled out almost immediately. O went to delvaux for the first time today to look at a clouds and sky Magritte charm (The boutique is roughly my neighborhood and on my way to shops I frequent, and I’ve admired the charm for months). DH finally persuaded me to go in to see it close up. I’m not a lighthearted charm person so passed. But the it’s not delvaux bag was very cute as were a few others. Theyre priced like hermes and Duret, so I’m in no rush. Its nice to learn and admire but feel no desire to purchase.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @papertiger, hope your boiler situation is fixed asap and thanks for responding. Your vintage RTW sounds amazing
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, @Jereni, all, fingers crossed that you are okay and only have the mildest of symptoms
> 
> @whateve, hope your son settles safely in his new home. I personally like a low key holiday
> 
> @Sparkletastic, your thought process sounds perfect! Also the sweet spot of 30-35. @diane278 used an overflow closet to figure out if she could live without x bag. I come to grips with the idea that I need to let go of something that is perfect for someone else, but not me (thus the 31 trim and JPG to a friend) I feel lighter and better.
> 
> i was thinking about other luxury brands, namely delvaux and Moynat, the latter of which I ruled out almost immediately. O went to delvaux for the first time today to look at a clouds and sky Magritte charm (The boutique is roughly my neighborhood and on my way to shops I frequent, and I’ve admired the charm for months). DH finally persuaded me to go in to see it close up. I’m not a lighthearted charm person so passed. But the it’s not delvaux bag was very cute as were a few others. Theyre priced like hermes and Duret, so I’m in no rush. Its nice to learn and admire but feel no desire to purchase.



I feel the same way considering Delvaux even though I have one (not to mention Valextra, Moynat and whoever else). If I didn't have any bags it would be one thing but if you have plenty of H, any other bag of considerable expense needs to be extra something or completely different to compete. Having said that, if they allowed me into France atm, I'd make a beeline to Paris and Maison Schiaparelli.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @papertiger, hope your boiler situation is fixed asap and thanks for responding. Your vintage RTW sounds amazing
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, @Jereni, all, fingers crossed that you are okay and only have the mildest of symptoms
> 
> @whateve, hope your son settles safely in his new home. I personally like a low key holiday
> 
> @Sparkletastic, your thought process sounds perfect! Also the sweet spot of 30-35. @diane278 used an overflow closet to figure out if she could live without x bag. I come to grips with the idea that I need to let go of something that is perfect for someone else, but not me (thus the 31 trim and JPG to a friend) I feel lighter and better.
> 
> i was thinking about other luxury brands, namely delvaux and Moynat, the latter of which I ruled out almost immediately. O went to delvaux for the first time today to look at a clouds and sky Magritte charm (The boutique is roughly my neighborhood and on my way to shops I frequent, and I’ve admired the charm for months). DH finally persuaded me to go in to see it close up. I’m not a lighthearted charm person so passed. But the it’s not delvaux bag was very cute as were a few others. Theyre priced like hermes and Duret, so I’m in no rush. Its nice to learn and admire but feel no desire to purchase.



New boiler working well. Shame the guys broke a ton of tiles putting it in. To be cont...


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Maison Schiaparelli.



I’ve been thinking about Schiaparelli, but the jewelry
. Not sure I have the length of body, the attitude, or the lifestyle to pull it off, plus venturing into bergdorf Goodman during the month of December is like really awful rush hour traffic in the subway pre Covid.

i may wait for the excitement to die down before taking a glimpse

the bag that I wish I knew about in time to purchase is the Mary katrantzou  Bulgari top handle. I saw a lanvin bag that looked like the same manufacture, but it didn’t speak to me the same way. It will be the one that got away


----------



## papertiger

Carried beloved Evie and a plastic TK Maxx


880 said:


> I’ve been thinking about Schiaparelli, but the jewelry
> . Not sure I have the length of body, the attitude, or the lifestyle to pull it off, plus venturing into bergdorf Goodman during the month of December is like really awful rush hour traffic in the subway pre Covid.
> 
> i may wait for the excitement to die down before taking a glimpse
> 
> the bag that I wish I knew about in time to purchase is the Mary katrantsou Bulgari top handle. I saw a lanvin bag that looked like the same manufacture, but it didn’t speak to me the same way. It will be the one that got away



I know the one you're talking about, and some of the Lanvin are very interesting. 

Yes to some of the Schiaparelli jewellery (particularly one pair of earrings and a couple of brooches). Schiaparelli's nose bag reminds me of Hermes Napoleon (and I always wanted one of those) and looks to be such good quality.


----------



## sdkitty

BowieFan1971 said:


> The middle of the state is beautiful! I love the ride from Carlisle to King of Prussia on the TP. And I went to Pitt…Pgh is a great town! Primanti Bros and O fries…the best!


love your avatar


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Sharing a recent acquisition, one of the festive / holiday-esque bags I bought this month.
> 
> Velvet tote by Johnny Was. Not a brand I’ve purchased from before, but I’m obsessed with the embroidery, and it is so slouchy cool.
> 
> View attachment 5278094


This is an awesome bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Sooo bummed. Woke up this morning with sore throat and cough, so am now in an hour+ wait for a COVID test. The testing location I’m at is MOBBED. Thanks, omicron.


so sorry and best of luck. We just bought some COVID tests for home testing so that we didn't have to go in.


----------



## Jereni

Aaand I’m in the clear. Phew.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Aaand I’m in the clear. Phew.



That is great news!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Just checking in... sorry I´ve been missing.
> Our boy brought Covid home from school on the 6th and DH and me got it too. We´ve been isolating ever since. I think our symptoms were/ are on the mild side, still that darned virus really affects us. I´ve been feeling between burnout and totally drunk for most of the time and mainly sit/stand and stare...  naturally all Christmas plans are cancelled.
> 
> I hope you all are fine and safe!


I hope you feell better soon.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry your family got sick but glad it wasn't worse. I'm glad you are on the mend. Too bad about your Christmas.
> 
> My son moved away at the beginning of the month. We'll be alone this Christmas so it will be low-key.


I hope you have a wonderful Christmas even if it is low key.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I hope you have a wonderful Christmas even if it is low key.


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> New boiler working well. Shame the guys broke a ton of tiles putting it in. To be cont...


Oh no. Do you have spare tiles to match? 


Jereni said:


> Aaand I’m in the clear. Phew.


So glad it’s not Covid.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Just checking in... sorry I´ve been missing.
> Our boy brought Covid home from school on the 6th and DH and me got it too. We´ve been isolating ever since. I think our symptoms were/ are on the mild side, still that darned virus really affects us. I´ve been feeling between burnout and totally drunk for most of the time and mainly sit/stand and stare...  naturally all Christmas plans are cancelled.
> 
> I hope you all are fine and safe!


oh dear! I hope you and your family are feeling better soon! ❤️


Jereni said:


> Aaand I’m in the clear. Phew.


Glad it’s not COVID, but I hope you recover  quickly! ❤️


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> *I used be a better knitter and crocheter than I am now*. I just found a box in the back of the closet full of sweaters I made years ago, many with cables and intricate patterns. Now I use bulky yarn with large needles in stockinette or garter stitch.


Same here. In fact, the only thing I knit these days is scarves for charity. I can't bear to use acrylic yarn, so I've found washable wool. The organization I donate to has told me it's fine, as long as I attach washing instructions. 

I figure the time spent knitting is time I'm *not* on line ogling handbags!    (It didn't keep me from that PS1, though…)


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Just checking in... sorry I´ve been missing.
> Our boy brought Covid home from school on the 6th and DH and me got it too. We´ve been isolating ever since. I think our symptoms were/ are on the mild side, still that darned virus really affects us. I´ve been feeling between burnout and totally drunk for most of the time and mainly sit/stand and stare...  naturally all Christmas plans are cancelled.
> 
> I hope you all are fine and safe!


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this! From what I've heard, even a "mild" case of Covid is no joke. Do take care of yourself. 

Sending you a virtual hug, and some virtual chicken soup.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Aww crap, that really sucks. I am so sorry to hear that @cowgirlsboots. I hope the effects are mild, and you’re back on your feet soon. *I am taking my younger DS for a test tomorrow*.


Is your DS having symptoms? I hope the test comes back negative. Such scary times we're living in!


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Sooo bummed. Woke up this morning with sore throat and cough, so am now in an hour+ wait for a COVID test. The testing location I’m at is MOBBED. Thanks, omicron.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Aaand I’m in the clear. Phew.


Wonderful!!! So glad to hear it.


----------



## ElainePG

Update on that PS1 Medium. It's a fabulous bag, and since it was preloved (though it looks brand new) the price couldn't have been better.

But.

When will I face up to the fact that I'm 60 inches tall? As soon as I put it on my shoulder and stood in front of my full-length mirror, all I could see was the bag. Not Elaine carrying the bag. Just. The. Bag.    I looked as though I was about to jump on my horse and go riding across the prairie for the Pony Express.

 

So. I went back to the same reseller site, and found a PS1 Tiny, chocolate brown with silver hardware, that I think will suit me much better. It was already in 8 peoples' carts, so I jumped on it. It will be here next week and then I can compare the 2 bags, but I'm sure I'll be returning the Medium and keeping the Tiny. Which, honestly, isn't all that "tiny"… it's 10 inches across. A perfect (I hope) "grab & go" bag.

Saga to be continued…


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Update on that PS1 Medium. It's a fabulous bag, and since it was preloved (though it looks brand new) the price couldn't have been better.
> 
> But.
> 
> When will I face up to the fact that I'm 60 inches tall? As soon as I put it on my shoulder and stood in front of my full-length mirror, all I could see was the bag. Not Elaine carrying the bag. Just. The. Bag.    I looked as though I was about to jump on my horse and go riding across the prairie for the Pony Express.
> 
> 
> 
> So. I went back to the same reseller site, and found a PS1 Tiny, chocolate brown with silver hardware, that I think will suit me much better. It was already in 8 peoples' carts, so I jumped on it. It will be here next week and then I can compare the 2 bags, but I'm sure I'll be returning the Medium and keeping the Tiny. Which, honestly, isn't all that "tiny"… it's 10 inches across. A perfect (I hope) "grab & go" bag.
> 
> Saga to be continued…



I'm only 59 inches, so I totally understand.  I can't carry a big bag or I look like a little girl carrying her mother's purse.


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> I’ve been thinking about Schiaparelli, but the jewelry
> . Not sure I have the length of body, the attitude, or the lifestyle to pull it off, plus venturing into bergdorf Goodman during the month of December is like really awful rush hour traffic in the subway pre Covid.
> 
> i may wait for the excitement to die down before taking a glimpse
> 
> the bag that I wish I knew about in time to purchase is the Mary katrantzou  Bulgari top handle. I saw a lanvin bag that looked like the same manufacture, but it didn’t speak to me the same way. It will be the one that got away


That Bulgari is gorgeous! I’ve always planned to get one of their bags and this could have tipped me over.


ElainePG said:


> Same here. In fact, the only thing I knit these days is scarves for charity. I can't bear to use acrylic yarn, so I've found washable wool. The organization I donate to has told me it's fine, as long as I attach washing instructions.
> 
> I figure the time spent knitting is time I'm *not* on line ogling handbags!   (It didn't keep me from that PS1, though…)


My mother forced me to learn all the “ladylike” skills from knitting to piano playing whether I wanted to or not. And, of course I use none of them.   My skills have faded but I do think knitting would hve been fun to do over this time of quarantining.


ElainePG said:


> Update on that PS1 Medium. It's a fabulous bag, and since it was preloved (though it looks brand new) the price couldn't have been better.
> 
> But.
> 
> When will I face up to the fact that I'm 60 inches tall? As soon as I put it on my shoulder and stood in front of my full-length mirror, all I could see was the bag. Not Elaine carrying the bag. Just. The. Bag.    I looked as though I was about to jump on my horse and go riding across the prairie for the Pony Express.
> 
> 
> 
> So. I went back to the same reseller site, and found a PS1 Tiny, chocolate brown with silver hardware, that I think will suit me much better. It was already in 8 peoples' carts, so I jumped on it. It will be here next week and then I can compare the 2 bags, but I'm sure I'll be returning the Medium and keeping the Tiny. Which, honestly, isn't all that "tiny"… it's 10 inches across. A perfect (I hope) "grab & go" bag.
> 
> Saga to be continued…





JenJBS said:


> I'm only 59 inches, so I totally understand.  I can't carry a big bag or I look like a little girl carrying her mother's purse.


I’m 5’8” so I pass on super mini bags bc I think they look like silly toys on me.

But, somehow my 5’ tall daughter manages to rock any size of bag and look good doing it.  Which is why even my Chanel jumbos, etc. can tend to go on unauthorized “walkabouts” when she visits. 

@ElainePG I’m excited you found a “mini” version! And, I agree, 10” isn’t a small bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Update on that PS1 Medium. It's a fabulous bag, and since it was preloved (though it looks brand new) the price couldn't have been better.
> 
> But.
> 
> When will I face up to the fact that I'm 60 inches tall? As soon as I put it on my shoulder and stood in front of my full-length mirror, all I could see was the bag. Not Elaine carrying the bag. Just. The. Bag.    I looked as though I was about to jump on my horse and go riding across the prairie for the Pony Express.
> 
> 
> 
> So. I went back to the same reseller site, and found a PS1 Tiny, chocolate brown with silver hardware, that I think will suit me much better. It was already in 8 peoples' carts, so I jumped on it. It will be here next week and then I can compare the 2 bags, but I'm sure I'll be returning the Medium and keeping the Tiny. Which, honestly, isn't all that "tiny"… it's 10 inches across. A perfect (I hope) "grab & go" bag.
> 
> Saga to be continued…


I have the tiny and find it to be a great grab and go bag. I am curious to see what you think of it.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh no. Do you have spare tiles to match?
> So glad it’s not Covid.



I have 8 spare tiles. They're supposed to come around to fix, it was supposed to be last week, then this week, so I'm waiting...


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> Update on that PS1 Medium. It's a fabulous bag, and since it was preloved (though it looks brand new) the price couldn't have been better.
> 
> But.
> 
> When will I face up to the fact that I'm 60 inches tall? As soon as I put it on my shoulder and stood in front of my full-length mirror, all I could see was the bag. Not Elaine carrying the bag. Just. The. Bag.    I looked as though I was about to jump on my horse and go riding across the prairie for the Pony Express.
> 
> 
> 
> So. I went back to the same reseller site, and found a PS1 Tiny, chocolate brown with silver hardware, that I think will suit me much better. It was already in 8 peoples' carts, so I jumped on it. It will be here next week and then I can compare the 2 bags, but I'm sure I'll be returning the Medium and keeping the Tiny. Which, honestly, isn't all that "tiny"… it's 10 inches across. A perfect (I hope) "grab & go" bag.
> 
> Saga to be continued…





Kimbashop said:


> I have the tiny and find it to be a great grab and go bag. I am curious to see what you think of it.



+1 to @Kimbashop - I also owned the Tiny in two colors at one point, it’s basically a ‘perfect’-sized bag in my opinion.

Thanks everyone for the good wishes on the wellness front. I should have been like some of you and bought the kits to use at home. In the end, I spent 5 hours to get through the whole process at this local clinic. 3 hours after I added my name to the list before I was checked in, then another hour before they called me in for the test, and then another hour waiting in an actual patient room before there doctor could see me. What a mess.

The whole thing I’m sure did not do me any favors wrt to the actual misc cold that I have, as I had a tumultuous night of sleep and woke up with a temp of 102. So much for my nice vacation week before Christmas!


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> I'm only 59 inches, so I totally understand.  I can't carry a big bag or I look like a little girl carrying her mother's purse.


Yes, exactly!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> @ElainePG I’m excited you found a “mini” version! And, I agree, 10” isn’t a small bag.


If it works out, I'll post a photo. It's supposed to arrive early next week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> I have the tiny and find it to be a great grab and go bag. I am curious to see what you think of it.


That's the one I probably should have bought in the first place. I think the chocolate brown mini popped up on the site AFTER I purchased the light tan medium. 

Or maybe I just have a blurry mind. Perfectly possible.   

One way or the other, I'll be taking a trip up to the UPS store late next week.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Is your DS having symptoms? I hope the test comes back negative. Such scary times we're living in!


Thanks for your kind words dear Elaine. Even with all our precautions, my younger son tested positive for Covid. He was so upset when we got the news. He’s recovering from his symptoms. The rest of the household has no symptoms and has been double vaccinated. My younger DS also had his first vaccination shot. So yes, I have some choice words for this virus!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Remember me mentioning I purchased a preloved bag knowing it would need some repair for an issue (stain)?  I took the chance thinking worst case, I could have the bag dyed a darker color.

Well, the bag arrived and it’s simultaneously bad and good news. 

The bad: the damage was more extensive than described. Someone tried to clean the stain so the fabric is worn. Dying won’t change the damaged texture. And, the bag has missing adornments which were not mentioned. Bottom line, the bag is in rough shape and has been misused. So, back it goes.

The good (terrible) news: this is the prettiest bag I’ve seen in my life.  Seriously. So, now I HAVE. TO. HAVE. THE. BAG!!!! The problem is it’s expensive bought new, I’m unlikely to ever find it preowned, and it’s truly a special occasion bag. My CPW would be trash. It’s like buying an expensive cream puff.

Mr. S and I have spent a lot of fun money recently on travel / purchases while traveling / my bday (pent up covid fun). I can afford the bag but sheesh. The idea of buying it now makes me feel a little hungover because fundamentally I’m a saver over a spender. But, I’ll forever regret not owning it if I don’t get it.

What would you do? Will we even have special occasions / galas / parties again to wear pretty little nothings in a post covid world?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Remember me mentioning I purchased a preloved bag knowing it would need some repair for an issue (stain)?  I took the chance thinking worst case, I could have the bag dyed a darker color.
> 
> Well, the bag arrived and it’s simultaneously bad and good news.
> 
> The bad: the damage was more extensive than described. Someone tried to clean the stain so the fabric is worn. Dying won’t change the damaged texture. And, the bag has missing adornments which were not mentioned. Bottom line, the bag is in rough shape and has been misused. So, back it goes.
> 
> The good (terrible) news: this is the prettiest bag I’ve seen in my life.  Seriously. So, now I HAVE. TO. HAVE. THE. BAG!!!! The problem is it’s expensive bought new, I’m unlikely to ever find it preowned, and it’s truly a special occasion bag. My CPW would be trash. It’s like buying an expensive cream puff.
> 
> Mr. S and I have spent a lot of fun money recently on travel / purchases while traveling / my bday (pent up covid fun). I can afford the bag but sheesh. The idea of buying it now makes me feel a little hungover because fundamentally I’m a saver over a spender. But, I’ll forever regret not owning it if I don’t get it.
> 
> What would you do? Will we even have special occasions / galas / parties again to wear pretty little nothings in a post covid world?


I wouldn’t do it. Not a new one, anyway. Maybe it can be your preloved unicorn…the thing you keep an eye out for and one day it finds you.

 I think we will have special occasions again and maybe it is a bag that you wear as a piece of excessive bling with an outfit that is simple and more casual just because. A bag like that is a bag that is an “on purpose” bag when worn with something like jeans paired with a tee and blazer or oversized white button down. Like a bag equivalent to red lipstick.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Remember me mentioning I purchased a preloved bag knowing it would need some repair for an issue (stain)?  I took the chance thinking worst case, I could have the bag dyed a darker color.
> 
> Well, the bag arrived and it’s simultaneously bad and good news.
> 
> The bad: the damage was more extensive than described. Someone tried to clean the stain so the fabric is worn. Dying won’t change the damaged texture. And, the bag has missing adornments which were not mentioned. Bottom line, the bag is in rough shape and has been misused. So, back it goes.
> 
> The good (terrible) news: this is the prettiest bag I’ve seen in my life.  Seriously. So, now I HAVE. TO. HAVE. THE. BAG!!!! The problem is it’s expensive bought new, I’m unlikely to ever find it preowned, and it’s truly a special occasion bag. My CPW would be trash. It’s like buying an expensive cream puff.
> 
> Mr. S and I have spent a lot of fun money recently on travel / purchases while traveling / my bday (pent up covid fun). I can afford the bag but sheesh. The idea of buying it now makes me feel a little hungover because fundamentally I’m a saver over a spender. But, I’ll forever regret not owning it if I don’t get it.
> 
> What would you do? Will we even have special occasions / galas / parties again to wear pretty little nothings in a post covid world?



Well now I am super curious as to which bag it is!!! Understand your overall reluctance to buy new. I have bags like that, where I really love them but just don’t think I would wear them enough for the price point. The bejeweled mini Lady Dior is one recent example that comes to mind. Stunning. But so delicate and I just felt like it was too fancy for general use.






BowieFan1971 said:


> I wouldn’t do it. Not a new one, anyway. Maybe it can be your preloved unicorn…the thing you keep an eye out for and one day it finds you.
> 
> I think we will have special occasions again and maybe it is a bag that you wear as a piece of excessive bling with an outfit that is simple and more casual just because. A bag like that is a bag that is an “on purpose” bag when worn with something like jeans paired with a tee and blazer or oversized white button down. Like a bag equivalent to red lipstick.



This is great advice! Now I’m sort of inspired to wear my sparkly Nordstrom evening bag with jeans.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thanks for your kind words dear Elaine. Even with all our precautions, my younger son tested positive for Covid. He was so upset when we got the news. He’s recovering from his symptoms. The rest of the household has no symptoms and has been double vaccinated. My younger DS also had his first vaccination shot. So yes, I have some choice words for this virus!


Oh, gosh, I am SO sorry! Yes, this virus is a stinkeroo. I hear people say "I'm tired of this virus," but… but… but… it's a virus! It isn't tired of us! Still how frustrating to take precautions (and knowing you, I'm sure you did) and still have the #%@#& pounce.

I'm guessing this messes up your Christmas plans? Ugh.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> +1 to @Kimbashop - I also owned the Tiny in two colors at one point, it’s basically a ‘perfect’-sized bag in my opinion.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the good wishes on the wellness front. I should have been like some of you and bought the kits to use at home. In the end, I spent 5 hours to get through the whole process at this local clinic. 3 hours after I added my name to the list before I was checked in, then another hour before they called me in for the test, and then another hour waiting in an actual patient room before there doctor could see me. What a mess.
> 
> The whole thing I’m sure did not do me any favors wrt to the actual misc cold that I have, as I had a tumultuous night of sleep and woke up with a temp of 102. So much for my nice vacation week before Christmas!


Even if it isn't Covid, being sick is no fun. I'm so sorry you're feeling crummy.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I wouldn’t do it. Not a new one, anyway. Maybe it can be your preloved unicorn…the thing you keep an eye out for and one day it finds you.
> 
> I think we will have special occasions again and maybe it is a bag that you wear as a piece of excessive bling with an outfit that is simple and more casual just because. *A bag like that is a bag that is an “on purpose” bag when worn with something like jeans paired with a tee and blazer or oversized white button down. Like a bag equivalent to red lipstick.*


Great suggestion!
I own a bag like that (though I bought it on the VERY cheap… full price it would have cost more than my first car). It's the Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae handbag, sequins over leather. A friend put me on to it on a reseller site, and it's definitely the real deal, not a fake (she knows her MJ bags). But because it's SO over the top, I wear it with jeans & a sweater. I love the contrast of bling against casual.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I


ElainePG said:


> Great suggestion!
> I own a bag like that (though I bought it on the VERY cheap… full price it would have cost more than my first car). It's the Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae handbag, sequins over leather. A friend put me on to it on a reseller site, and it's definitely the real deal, not a fake (she knows her MJ bags). But because it's SO over the top, I wear it with jeans & a sweater. I love the contrast of bling against casual.
> 
> View attachment 5279863


 I can picture a bag like that, or even something really dressy like a Lieber clutch, with an oversized white buttton down dress shirt (a guy’s especially) with skinny jeans rolled at the ankles and some pumps or sandals, or pointy toed flats. And sunglasses…


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Great suggestion!
> I own a bag like that (though I bought it on the VERY cheap… full price it would have cost more than my first car). It's the Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae handbag, sequins over leather. A friend put me on to it on a reseller site, and it's definitely the real deal, not a fake (she knows her MJ bags). But because it's SO over the top, I wear it with jeans & a sweater. I love the contrast of bling against casual.
> 
> View attachment 5279863



I didn't even know this bag, love that


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Its nice to learn and admire but feel no desire to purchase.


That´s so well said! I think I´ve been doing something like this over the last few weeks, too- watching endless youtube and insta stories by preloved bag retailers. There are so many wonderful bags out there, but hey, most of them are not for me. I like to see them, learn about the models, details, quality and: "swipe, next one".


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> I have 8 spare tiles. They're supposed to come around to fix, it was supposed to be last week, then this week, so I'm waiting...



Update. The date has been put back but at least there's been communication and I have some spare tiles.

I realised we have 4 days to get through without shops open nearby and went out again. This time fold-up shopping bags only, popping into the supermarket for cat food, loss-leader veg and reduced sell-by stuff. I don't mind 'fasting' but I can't let my cat not have his favourite  .


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I didn't even know this bag, love that


Thank you! It was a runway bag. Leather inside… yummy! Great for December, but I carry it all winter.


----------



## 880

@More bags, I hope your DS gets better soon!

@Jereni, I’m so sorry you had such a long wait, but glad you are okay!



Sparkletastic said:


> Remember me mentioning I purchased a preloved bag knowing it would need some repair for an issue (stain)?  I took the chance thinking worst case, I could have the bag dyed a darker color.
> 
> Well, the bag arrived and it’s simultaneously bad and good news.
> 
> The bad: the damage was more extensive than described. Someone tried to clean the stain so the fabric is worn. Dying won’t change the damaged texture. And, the bag has missing adornments which were not mentioned. Bottom line, the bag is in rough shape and has been misused. So, back it goes.
> 
> The good (terrible) news: this is the prettiest bag I’ve seen in my life.  Seriously. So, now I HAVE. TO. HAVE. THE. BAG!!!! The problem is it’s expensive bought new, I’m unlikely to ever find it preowned, and it’s truly a special occasion bag. My CPW would be trash. It’s like buying an expensive cream puff.
> 
> Mr. S and I have spent a lot of fun money recently on travel / purchases while traveling / my bday (pent up covid fun). I can afford the bag but sheesh. The idea of buying it now makes me feel a little hungover because fundamentally I’m a saver over a spender. But, I’ll forever regret not owning it if I don’t get it.
> 
> What would you do? Will we even have special occasions / galas / parties again to wear pretty little nothings in a post covid world?


Pls post a pic of the bag. I would probably keep it. But then perhaps not wear it, and a decades later give it away. Sigh. So I’m not the best person to advise on this lol.

by the way, I love fantasy clothes and dislike going out. I don’t mind if I wear the stuff to run errands. It’s for my own pleasure after all.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Remember me mentioning I purchased a preloved bag knowing it would need some repair for an issue (stain)?  I took the chance thinking worst case, I could have the bag dyed a darker color.
> 
> Well, the bag arrived and it’s simultaneously bad and good news.
> 
> The bad: the damage was more extensive than described. Someone tried to clean the stain so the fabric is worn. Dying won’t change the damaged texture. And, the bag has missing adornments which were not mentioned. Bottom line, the bag is in rough shape and has been misused. So, back it goes.
> 
> The good (terrible) news: this is the prettiest bag I’ve seen in my life.  Seriously. So, now I HAVE. TO. HAVE. THE. BAG!!!! The problem is it’s expensive bought new, I’m unlikely to ever find it preowned, and it’s truly a special occasion bag. My CPW would be trash. It’s like buying an expensive cream puff.
> 
> Mr. S and I have spent a lot of fun money recently on travel / purchases while traveling / my bday (pent up covid fun). I can afford the bag but sheesh. The idea of buying it now makes me feel a little hungover because fundamentally I’m a saver over a spender. But, I’ll forever regret not owning it if I don’t get it.
> 
> What would you do? Will we even have special occasions / galas / parties again to wear pretty little nothings in a post covid world?


Oh, I feel for you! Sometimes we just have to have a bag- especially after having the chance to touch it, try it on, bond with it...  I´ve been there and back and in the end always bought what I loved. Preloved and some in worse state than I would have wanted and still on the upper edge of my budget. 

In contrast to you I never have any occasion, gala or party to ever wear my treasures to... zero, none at all!



Sparkletastic said:


> I can wear it for cocktails



This made me all dreamy already. How does it feel to be a person who goes out for cocktails? I will never know! 

 It´s all phantasy and still I love my bags and don´t regret the purchases while other purchases of "sensible" bags I did regret and sold most of them on. The fancy bags make me happy to look at, fondle, play and dream with...  

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> @More bags, I hope your DS gets better soon!
> 
> @Jereni, I’m so sorry you had such a long wait, but glad you are okay!
> 
> 
> Pls post a pic of the bag. I would probably keep it. But then perhaps not wear it, and a decades later give it away. Sigh. So I’m not the best person to advise on this lol.


Yes, please, I´d love to see the bag, too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Great suggestion!
> I own a bag like that (though I bought it on the VERY cheap… full price it would have cost more than my first car). It's the Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae handbag, sequins over leather. A friend put me on to it on a reseller site, and it's definitely the real deal, not a fake (she knows her MJ bags). But because it's SO over the top, I wear it with jeans & a sweater. I love the contrast of bling against casual.
> 
> View attachment 5279863


Wow, that´s a pretty one! And perfect to be paired with a casual outfit to add this special touch of effortless style!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

A big thank you to all of you for the love and wishing well! 
We are slowly coming out of the haze, still very tired, but I guess the actual virus is over. So far I didn´t dare do a home test, though. I´ll give it a few more days and just stay put at home. Our official isolation period (according to what the Health Authorities told me on the phone, which was the only contact we had with them and only after over a week of being sick and self-isolating) ended yesterday. There should be some letters coming, but we were told to wait and not to phone again... 
This will be an unusal Christmas with no special food/ drinks as we only have what we had in stock and in the fridge on Dec 6th when my boy tested positive. No chance to get any groceries since then.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> I wouldn’t do it. Not a new one, anyway. Maybe it can be your preloved unicorn…the thing you keep an eye out for and one day it finds you.
> 
> I think we will have special occasions again and maybe it is a bag that you wear as a piece of excessive bling with an outfit that is simple and more casual just because. A bag like that is a bag that is an “on purpose” bag when worn with something like jeans paired with a tee and blazer or oversized white button down. Like a bag equivalent to red lipstick.


I’m known for pairing “sparkletastic” bags with regular wear.  But, this one would be a stretch even for me.  Doable though. 

And, re: unicorn bags. I’m so over the thrill of the hunt. I spent years hunting, buying, selling bags and part of my joining this thread was to end that cycle. I’m “proud” that I’ve only bought 3 bags in 5 years and haven’t really had to sell any because of regret. So, if I want it, I’m buying it.  I just have to decide if I really want this one.


cowgirlsboots said:


> That’s so well said! I think I’ve been doing something like this over the last few weeks, too- watching endless youtube and insta stories by preloved bag retailers. There are so many wonderful bags out there, but hey, most of them are not for me. I like to see them, learn about the models, details, quality and: "swipe, next one".


I can’t do that yet.  I’m perfectly content as long as I don’t look. But, if I look, I’ll find something.  And, I’ll see trends change which can cast a pall on what I have._ (Which is totally ridiculous since I’m the “trendiest” person I know and I’m not a trend chaser. I don’t run with fashionistas or live in a fashion forward city. LOL! ) _For example, puffy has been a big trend. I hate puffy. But, it makes me see my structured bags as a little dated._ (Being honest and admitting my silliness)  _I really love what I have so I don’t look because I don’t want to manufacture discontent or want in my impressionable little head.


880 said:


> @More bags, I hope your DS gets better soon!
> 
> @Jereni, I’m so sorry you had such a long wait, but glad you are okay!
> 
> 
> Pls post a pic of the bag. I would probably keep it. But then perhaps not wear it, and a decades later give it away. Sigh. So I’m not the best person to advise on this lol.
> 
> by the way, I love fantasy clothes and dislike going out. I don’t mind if I wear the stuff to run errands. It’s for my own pleasure after all.


I didn’t post a photo because I wanted gut reactions on my quandary that weren’t swayed by like / dislike of the bag itself. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I feel for you! Sometimes we just have to have a bag- especially after having the chance to touch it, try it on, bond with it...  I´ve been there and back and in the end always bought what I loved. Preloved and some in worse state than I would have wanted and still on the upper edge of my budget.
> 
> In contrast to you I never have any occasion, gala or party to ever wear my treasures to... zero, none at all!
> 
> 
> 
> This made me all dreamy already. How does it feel to be a person who goes out for cocktails? I will never know!
> 
> It´s all phantasy and still I love my bags and don´t regret the purchases while other purchases of "sensible" bags I did regret and sold most of them on. The fancy bags make me happy to look at, fondle, play and dream with...
> 
> Good luck with your decision!


Lemmie just say. I despise just going for cocktails. My social group loves it and it *bores me to flipping tears*. What’s fun about watching people drink and talk about nothing???? I’m more of a geek / active girl. But, I can’t get most people to go to a ComiCon or hiking in a rain forest. So, I “behave” and do the cocktails thing. 

The ONLY good part is being able to dress up. I do love a good gala though. Dress up + dancing + charitable activity is win win win. 

You make an excellent point about passion for our bags. I made a decision to spend the most on the bags I’ll use (vs cheaping out on workhorses) and it was the best decision. Maybe I need to go for it and simply lean further into parts of my life and attire that will support it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> +1 to @Kimbashop - I also owned the Tiny in two colors at one point, it’s basically a ‘perfect’-sized bag in my opinion.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the good wishes on the wellness front. I should have been like some of you and bought the kits to use at home. In the end, I spent 5 hours to get through the whole process at this local clinic. 3 hours after I added my name to the list before I was checked in, then another hour before they called me in for the test, and then another hour waiting in an actual patient room before there doctor could see me. What a mess.
> 
> The whole thing I’m sure did not do me any favors wrt to the actual misc cold that I have, as I had a tumultuous night of sleep and woke up with a temp of 102. So much for my nice vacation week before Christmas!





papertiger said:


> Update. The date has been put back but at least there's been communication and I have some spare tiles.
> 
> I realised we have 4 days to get through without shops open nearby and went out again. This time fold-up shopping bags only, popping into the supermarket for cat food, loss-leader veg and reduced sell-by stuff. I don't mind 'fasting' but I can't let my cat not have his favourite  .





cowgirlsboots said:


> A big thank you to all of you for the love and wishing well!
> We are slowly coming out of the haze, still very tired, but I guess the actual virus is over. So far I didn´t dare do a home test, though. I´ll give it a few more days and just stay put at home. Our official isolation period (according to what the Health Authorities told me on the phone, which was the only contact we had with them and only after over a week of being sick and self-isolating) ended yesterday. There should be some letters coming, but we were told to wait and not to phone again...
> This will be an unusal Christmas with no special food/ drinks as we only have what we had in stock and in the fridge on Dec 6th when my boy tested positive. No chance to get any groceries since then.


Sending hugs to everyone struggling with health, family, home concerns.  I’m very much hoping 2022 is better for everyone.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Sending hugs to everyone struggling with health, family, home concerns.  I’m very much hoping 2022 is better for everyone.



You too  

And to everyone that's been shopping from their own closet this year. Whatever issues you have I wish you all a bright, healthy and stress-free '22


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I can’t do that yet.  I’m perfectly content as long as I don’t look. But, if I look, I’ll find something.  And, I’ll see trends change which can cast a pall on what I have._ (Which is totally ridiculous since I’m the “trendiest” person I know and I’m not a trend chaser. I don’t run with fashionistas or live in a fashion forward city. LOL! ) _For example, puffy has been a big trend. I hate puffy. But, it makes me see my structured bags as a little dated._ (Being honest and admitting my silliness) _I really love what I have so I don’t look because I don’t want to manufacture discontent or want in my impressionable little head.


Not long ago I would look at all the bags out there- youtube vlogs of ladies going through the boutiques, handbag collection show-offs, insta stories, resale shops... and have the feeling of missing out, of wanting the pretty bag, the classic, the new trend: I saw it, I wanted it...  and I´d go right down the rabbit hole of research and start hunting for the bag in question- that puffy Coach bag for example- just to (after hours and then turning on my head for a few seconds) see this bag is not for me. It´s great on so many others, but for me? Even at an affordable price/ great deal? No thanks! 
At some point during the last couple of weeks the switch in my head must have flipped. I adore looking, it´s so entertaining, so educational (as when something catches my eye I will do further research. First example that comes to my mind is the Bulgari bag with the snake handle and the Lanvin with the cat... their names already slipped my mind again) but there´s no wanting. 
I´m not saying I have reached bag peace, but I´m getting closer to this state and there are not many bags that I really want. They only very rarely if ever turn up on social media or resale sites...


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sparkletastic said:


> Remember me mentioning I purchased a preloved bag knowing it would need some repair for an issue (stain)?  I took the chance thinking worst case, I could have the bag dyed a darker color.
> 
> Well, the bag arrived and it’s simultaneously bad and good news.
> 
> The bad: the damage was more extensive than described. Someone tried to clean the stain so the fabric is worn. Dying won’t change the damaged texture. And, the bag has missing adornments which were not mentioned. Bottom line, the bag is in rough shape and has been misused. So, back it goes.
> 
> The good (terrible) news: this is the prettiest bag I’ve seen in my life.  Seriously. So, now I HAVE. TO. HAVE. THE. BAG!!!! The problem is it’s expensive bought new, I’m unlikely to ever find it preowned, and it’s truly a special occasion bag. My CPW would be trash. It’s like buying an expensive cream puff.
> 
> Mr. S and I have spent a lot of fun money recently on travel / purchases while traveling / my bday (pent up covid fun). I can afford the bag but sheesh. The idea of buying it now makes me feel a little hungover because fundamentally I’m a saver over a spender. But, I’ll forever regret not owning it if I don’t get it.
> 
> What would you do? Will we even have special occasions / galas / parties again to wear pretty little nothings in a post covid world?


I am the absolute worst person to ask, in that I have a mildly silly number of JL bags; an obscene number for my lifestyle, especially when you add them in with other bags in the clutch library.

Would you get pleasure from looking at it in a display case, even if you aren’t carrying it?

If you never saw the bag again, would you think of it? Is there anything you want more? Like I’d love a Leiber Cinderella clutch and a Cartier Cactus necklace. Those two things are about the same cost as a lake house. And I think the house would improve my quality of life significantly.

Would you still love it ten years from now - twenty years - or would it be clutter.

I frequently have to remind myself to think of boutiques like museums - it’s great to appreciate things, and then leave them for others to appreciate as well.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vintage Leather said:


> I am the absolute worst person to ask, in that I have a mildly silly number of JL bags; an obscene number for my lifestyle, especially when you add them in with other bags in the clutch library.
> 
> Would you get pleasure from looking at it in a display case, even if you aren’t carrying it?
> 
> If you never saw the bag again, would you think of it? Is there anything you want more? Like I’d love a Leiber Cinderella clutch and a Cartier Cactus necklace. Those two things are about the same cost as a lake house. And I think the house would improve my quality of life significantly.
> 
> Would you still love it ten years from now - twenty years - or would it be clutter.
> 
> I frequently have to remind myself to think of boutiques like museums - it’s great to appreciate things, and then leave them for others to appreciate as well.


Great questions! To your point, this conundrum clarified for me I didn’t want a Cartier Love bracelet. I’d been considering getting one. _Silly bunny sees it too much. Silly bunny starts
to want it._  I realized I’m “meh” about that which costs 4x the bag I’m crazy about. I’ll stick to diamonds.

I would despise seeing it languish on a shelf. I’m not a collector of bags. I’m a passionate user of bags.

I think I’d love it forever. It’s not trendy and would look nice as a vintage piece. If I can figure out covid reality usage, I’m buying it.

And, I’ve gotten good at not buying passing fancies. This just hit me like a freight train. Lol!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> First example that comes to my mind is the Bulgari bag with the snake handle and the Lanvin with the cat... their names already slipped my mind again


Mary Katrantzou for Bulgari  I can say that this bag is far more gorgeous IRL than in the link below. I saw one in turquiose leather with gold handle (I refused it bc I wanted the black one). But, it was spectacular. and packaged like a piece of jewelry
(and I’m not even into packaging for the most part)









						Mary Katrantzou x Bvlgari Top Handle 291070 | Bvlgari
					

Discover Mary Katrantzou x Bvlgari Top Handle and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.




					www.bulgari.com
				












						Luxury Bags for Women
					

Discover Lanvin Women's Bags. Choose from a broad selection of designs. Purchase with secure payments, fast shipping and free returns.




					www.lanvin.com
				






Sparkletastic said:


> I’m not a collector of bags. I’m a passionate user of bags


yes this!

for lovers of the serpenti bag and the lanvin, who admire the silhouette of the gucci bamboo top handle, this is also quite beautiful (except the shoulder strap looks ungainly) 








						BENTO MINAUDIÈRE IN LAMBSKIN LEATHER
					

Lanvin Official Website - Discover the Bento Minaudière In Lambskin Leather. The Spring/Summer 2021 collection available at Lanvin.com




					www.lanvin.com
				




 these bags are almost museum pieces to my mind. . .


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Mary Katrantzou for Bulgari  I can say that this bag is far more gorgeous IRL than in the link below. I saw one in turquiose leather with gold handle (I refused it bc I wanted the black one). But, it was spectacular. and packaged like a piece of jewelry
> (and I’m not even into packaging for the most part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Katrantzou x Bvlgari Top Handle 291070 | Bvlgari
> 
> 
> Discover Mary Katrantzou x Bvlgari Top Handle and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bulgari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxury Bags for Women
> 
> 
> Discover Lanvin Women's Bags. Choose from a broad selection of designs. Purchase with secure payments, fast shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lanvin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes this!


The Bulgari bag is gorgeous- so sculptural, elegant and playful at the same time. I admire it like a piece of artful jewellery and assume the quality to be impeccable. But I honestly don´t want it for myself. I know it would look out of place on me.
Same goes for the Lanvin cat bag. A playful artsy statement (though I think there´s too much hardware on the bag that competes with the cat) for another type of woman, not me... Still I terribly enjoyed looking at both in videos and insta stories. 

Unlike Sparkletastic I´m definetely more of a museum piece (on a very humble level) collector than a user (no occasions and I always fear to ruin my treasures, be unworthy of actually carrying them)...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> This just hit me like a freight train.


I love this statement!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> The Bulgari bag is gorgeous- so sculptural, elegant and playful at the same time. I admire it like a piece of artful jewellery and assume the quality to be impeccable. But I honestly don´t want it for myself. I know it would look out of place on me.
> Same goes for the Lanvin cat bag. A playful artsy statement (though I think there´s too much hardware on the bag that competes with the cat) for another type of woman, not me... Still I terribly enjoyed looking at both in videos and insta stories.
> 
> Unlike Sparkletastic I´m definetely more of a museum piece (on a very humble level) collector than a user (no occasions and I always fear to ruin my treasures, be unworthy of actually carrying them)...


I know what you mean; I don’t even wear much GHW, particularly with black leather (I have one bag currently and I don’t wear it) 
but, theyre gorgeous to look at or for ones imaginary life


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I know what you mean; I don’t even wear much GHW, particularly with black leather (I have one bag currently and I don’t wear it)
> but, theyre gorgeous to look at or for ones imaginary life


Exactly! For me they are on a Disney Princess movie level... dream and smile...
I hear you re GHW! Silver is always my preferred hardware colour- especially to combine with black leather as my jackets all have silver hardware. (Just imagine the snake in silver now... on a black bag... just teasing!)
Of my premier bags only 3 have GHW which is simply overpowered by the bags themselves and therefore can be ignored...


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> clutch library.



If you have a pic, or a link to a prior post, I would love to see the clutch library (I love clutches and do not have a clutch lifestyle which I define as either plenty of clutch social events or a car lifestyle) 

hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sparkletastic said:


> Remember me mentioning I purchased a preloved bag knowing it would need some repair for an issue (stain)?  I took the chance thinking worst case, I could have the bag dyed a darker color.
> 
> Well, the bag arrived and it’s simultaneously bad and good news.
> 
> The bad: the damage was more extensive than described. Someone tried to clean the stain so the fabric is worn. Dying won’t change the damaged texture. And, the bag has missing adornments which were not mentioned. Bottom line, the bag is in rough shape and has been misused. So, back it goes.
> 
> The good (terrible) news: this is the prettiest bag I’ve seen in my life.  Seriously. So, now I HAVE. TO. HAVE. THE. BAG!!!! The problem is it’s expensive bought new, I’m unlikely to ever find it preowned, and it’s truly a special occasion bag. My CPW would be trash. It’s like buying an expensive cream puff.
> 
> Mr. S and I have spent a lot of fun money recently on travel / purchases while traveling / my bday (pent up covid fun). I can afford the bag but sheesh. The idea of buying it now makes me feel a little hungover because fundamentally I’m a saver over a spender. But, I’ll forever regret not owning it if I don’t get it.
> 
> What would you do? Will we even have special occasions / galas / parties again to wear pretty little nothings in a post covid world?



My theory is that the thread you chose for this posting tells you what you already know deep down.


----------



## Vintage Leather

880 said:


> If you have a pic, or a link to a prior post, I would love to see the clutch library (I love clutches and do not have a clutch lifestyle which I define as either plenty of clutch social events or a car lifestyle)
> 
> hope you are feeling better!


I might have talked about it in a previous post, but I don’t actually have pictures. The Clutch Library is like the old Georgian subscription libraries where a small number of people have a shared cataloguing system and have agreed to lend it to others.

The five members are myself, my mother, my college roommate, her sister, one of my aunts and one of my cousins. We all own 2-10 designer clutches.  I created a web-based catalog and any one can request a clutch for an occasion from anyone else. It also has a “borrowing history” so you know if you borrowed it a previous year, unique facts and if any of the borrowers was photographed carrying it and where.

Some of the items include my Leiber Chatelaine and owl, a Gucci satin and velvet shoulder bag from the 90s, a VBH envelope bag, BV alligator box clutch, McQueen DeManta.

The borrower pays for shipping, and all borrowers have agreed to keep at least one bag in the catalogue to maintain privileges 

Basically, it’s a limited circle of trust, who have agreed to work together to keep cpw on occasion bags in a somewhat reasonable range


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> I might have talked about it in a previous post, but I don’t actually have pictures. The Clutch Library is like the old Georgian subscription libraries where a small number of people have a shared cataloguing system and have agreed to lend it to others.
> 
> The five members are myself, my mother, my college roommate, her sister, one of my aunts and one of my cousins. We all own 2-10 designer clutches.  I created a web-based catalog and any one can request a clutch for an occasion from anyone else. It also has a “borrowing history” so you know if you borrowed it a previous year, unique facts and if any of the borrowers was photographed carrying it and where.
> 
> Some of the items include my Leiber Chatelaine and owl, a Gucci satin and velvet shoulder bag from the 90s, a VBH envelope bag, BV alligator box clutch, McQueen DeManta.
> 
> The borrower pays for shipping, and all borrowers have agreed to keep at least one bag in the catalogue to maintain privileges
> 
> Basically, it’s a limited circle of trust, who have agreed to work together to keep cpw on occasion bags in a somewhat reasonable range


I love this idea! So fabulous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Vintage Leather

880 said:


> I love this idea! So fabulous!


It came about because 1) my roommate and I were the same size in college, and we swapped clothes frequently and everything came back in perfect condition, and 2) my cousin wanted a clutch for her wedding, and I lent her my Lanvin and 3) I purchased vintage Leibers for the same cost as a two day rental at Rent the Runway. 
Add in a masters degree in information and … you get the clutch library.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> A big thank you to all of you for the love and wishing well!
> We are slowly coming out of the haze, still very tired, but I guess the actual virus is over. So far I didn´t dare do a home test, though. I´ll give it a few more days and just stay put at home. Our official isolation period (according to what the Health Authorities told me on the phone, which was the only contact we had with them and only after over a week of being sick and self-isolating) ended yesterday. There should be some letters coming, but we were told to wait and not to phone again...
> This will be an unusal Christmas with no special food/ drinks as we only have what we had in stock and in the fridge on Dec 6th when my boy tested positive. No chance to get any groceries since then.


I am glad you are all starting to feel better. Merry Christmas !


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> You too
> 
> And to everyone that's been shopping from their own closet this year. Whatever issues you have I wish you all a bright, healthy and stress-free '22


Hope everyone is feeling better.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ElainePG said:


> Great suggestion!
> I own a bag like that (though I bought it on the VERY cheap… full price it would have cost more than my first car). It's the Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae handbag, sequins over leather. A friend put me on to it on a reseller site, and it's definitely the real deal, not a fake (she knows her MJ bags). But because it's SO over the top, I wear it with jeans & a sweater. I love the contrast of bling against casual.
> 
> View attachment 5279863


It's funny how one's "over the top" could be another's "could be an everyday" bag. IMO, this is such a cute bag that could be worn everyday.


----------



## Jereni

Vintage Leather said:


> I might have talked about it in a previous post, but I don’t actually have pictures. The Clutch Library is like the old Georgian subscription libraries where a small number of people have a shared cataloguing system and have agreed to lend it to others.
> 
> The five members are myself, my mother, my college roommate, her sister, one of my aunts and one of my cousins. We all own 2-10 designer clutches.  I created a web-based catalog and any one can request a clutch for an occasion from anyone else. It also has a “borrowing history” so you know if you borrowed it a previous year, unique facts and if any of the borrowers was photographed carrying it and where.
> 
> Some of the items include my Leiber Chatelaine and owl, a Gucci satin and velvet shoulder bag from the 90s, a VBH envelope bag, BV alligator box clutch, McQueen DeManta.
> 
> The borrower pays for shipping, and all borrowers have agreed to keep at least one bag in the catalogue to maintain privileges
> 
> Basically, it’s a limited circle of trust, who have agreed to work together to keep cpw on occasion bags in a somewhat reasonable range



Very cool idea! I would probably do something like this if I had more folks in my circle that love handbags. I’m like the only one I know, which is why I love this forum so much.

Enjoying this overall discussion about wearing bags vs collecting and whether one buys their bags for a fantasy life or their real one… Early on in my handbag obsession I think I bought more for my ‘fantasy’ life and so those ended up getting sold. These days I don’t buy something unless I can define which situations I will wear it, which I think is good. But I’m also more comfortable in expensive bags now that I’m a little older, so I think the range of what I’m ok with wearing has broadened.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> I might have talked about it in a previous post, but I don’t actually have pictures. The Clutch Library is like the old Georgian subscription libraries where a small number of people have a shared cataloguing system and have agreed to lend it to others.
> 
> The five members are myself, my mother, my college roommate, her sister, one of my aunts and one of my cousins. We all own 2-10 designer clutches.  I created a web-based catalog and any one can request a clutch for an occasion from anyone else. It also has a “borrowing history” so you know if you borrowed it a previous year, unique facts and if any of the borrowers was photographed carrying it and where.
> 
> Some of the items include my Leiber Chatelaine and owl, a Gucci satin and velvet shoulder bag from the 90s, a VBH envelope bag, BV alligator box clutch, McQueen DeManta.
> 
> The borrower pays for shipping, and all borrowers have agreed to keep at least one bag in the catalogue to maintain privileges
> 
> Basically, it’s a limited circle of trust, who have agreed to work together to keep cpw on occasion bags in a somewhat reasonable range


That's so clever!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Oops I did it again...
Tonight of all evenings with the usual Christmas sadness gathering behind my eyes I had a price offer on eBay and bought a unicorn...
My boy looked at the pictures and found the bag great, my spouse had one look and said this was me adding "it's only money" and I in desperate need of some sparkle and glamour pulled the trigger.... 

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

So, the conclusion to my momentary bag fever took an interesting turn.

The bag I was lusting for which turned out to be even prettier in person was the pink silk Jimmy Choo Bon Bon. This bag literally glows (silk) and sparkles (rhinestones). My heart hurt as I packaged the damaged one up for return.



I decided NOT to get it for two reasons. It’s $2k on a low use bag. But the main reason is I did research and every one of this model for resale (various colors) has snags and / or stains. Who wants to be scared to wear a bag? Lambskin is as delicate as I’ll go. So, I’m super glad I paused and made a sound decision. If this crystal bracelet version ever comes out in a more sturdy material, I can revisit it then.

THEN, I stumbled across another super fun novelty bag at The Met store. Instant purchase!


	

		
			
		

		
	
Ironically, I will use this quite a bit as I do my geeky / nerd activities. And, it may be cute enough that I could use it for cocktails.  (I’ll have to decide when I see it in person.) And, it was 5% of the price.  So, this happily satisfied my sudden craving for silly, sparkly fun.

Thanks so much for the many voices of reason that caused me to pause long enough to make the right decision!


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oops I did it again...
> Tonight of all evenings with the usual Christmas sadness gathering behind my eyes I had a price offer on eBay and bought a unicorn...
> My boy looked at the pictures and found the bag great, my spouse had one look and said this was me adding "it's only money" and I in desperate need of some sparkle and glamour pulled the trigger....
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you!


Can’t wait to see!!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> So, the conclusion to my momentary bag fever took an interesting turn.
> 
> The bag I was lusting for which turned out to be even prettier in person was the pink silk Jimmy Choo Bon Bon. This bag literally glows (silk) and sparkles (rhinestones). My heart hurt as I packaged the damaged one up for return.
> View attachment 5280715
> View attachment 5280716
> 
> I decided NOT to get it for two reasons. It’s $2k on a low use bag. But the main reason is I did research and every one of this model for resale (various colors) has snags and / or stains. Who wants to be scared to wear a bag? Lambskin is as delicate as I’ll go. So, I’m super glad I paused and made a sound decision. If this crystal bracelet version ever comes out in a more sturdy material, I can revisit it then.
> 
> THEN, I stumbled across another super fun novelty bag at The Met store. Instant purchase!
> View attachment 5280717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I will use this quite a bit as I do my geeky / nerd activities. And, it may be cute enough that I could use it for cocktails. (I’ll have to decide when I see it in person.) And, it was 5% of the price.  So, this happily satisfied my sudden craving for silly, sparkly fun.
> 
> Thanks so much for the many voices of reason that caused me to pause long enough to make the right decision!


That's very cute! I think you made the right decision. If you still want something like the Jimmy Choo, maybe you can find something similar on etsy. I agree, it is way too expensive for fabric.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> So, the conclusion to my momentary bag fever took an interesting turn.
> 
> The bag I was lusting for which turned out to be even prettier in person was the pink silk Jimmy Choo Bon Bon. This bag literally glows (silk) and sparkles (rhinestones). My heart hurt as I packaged the damaged one up for return.
> View attachment 5280715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided NOT to get it for two reasons. It’s $2k on a low use bag. But the main reason is I did research and every one of this model for resale (various colors) has snags and / or stains. Who wants to be scared to wear a bag? Lambskin is as delicate as I’ll go. So, I’m super glad I paused and made a sound decision. If it ever comes out in a study material, I can revisit it then.
> 
> THEN, I stumbled across another super fun novelty bag at The Met store. Instant purchase!
> View attachment 5280717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I will use this quite a bit as I do my geeky / nerd activities. And, it may be cute enough that I could use it for cocktails.  (I’ll have to decide when I see it in person.) And, it was 5% of the price.  So, this happily satisfied my sudden craving for silly, sparkly fun.
> 
> Thanks so much for the many voices of reason that caused me to pause long enough to make the right decision!


Aww, I see! My fingertips scream alert when I look at the BonBon. I, with my always rough hands, would already snag the delicate silk while unwrapping this bag... it would be ruined before it could even go into a showcase. This seems to be a fantasy bag only... Only unworldly cartoon princess hands can touch this! 
The embroidered/ embellished clutch/ minaudiere you went for on the other hand looks lush and usable! 
If this is not nice enough for going for cocktails I'll have to step up my wildest dreams!
I'm really excited for you! Go out and sparkle in good health!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> So, the conclusion to my momentary bag fever took an interesting turn.
> 
> The bag I was lusting for which turned out to be even prettier in person was the pink silk Jimmy Choo Bon Bon. This bag literally glows (silk) and sparkles (rhinestones). My heart hurt as I packaged the damaged one up for return.
> View attachment 5280715
> View attachment 5280716
> 
> I decided NOT to get it for two reasons. It’s $2k on a low use bag. But the main reason is I did research and every one of this model for resale (various colors) has snags and / or stains. Who wants to be scared to wear a bag? Lambskin is as delicate as I’ll go. So, I’m super glad I paused and made a sound decision. If this crystal bracelet version ever comes out in a more sturdy material, I can revisit it then.
> 
> THEN, I stumbled across another super fun novelty bag at The Met store. Instant purchase!
> View attachment 5280717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I will use this quite a bit as I do my geeky / nerd activities. And, it may be cute enough that I could use it for cocktails.  (I’ll have to decide when I see it in person.) And, it was 5% of the price.  So, this happily satisfied my sudden craving for silly, sparkly fun.
> 
> Thanks so much for the many voices of reason that caused me to pause long enough to make the right decision!


Question for the nerd:  which zodiac signs does this bag feature?


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Question for the nerd:  which zodiac signs does this bag feature?


No clue as I’m not into astrology. But, if anyone else knows I’d love to hear.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> So, the conclusion to my momentary bag fever took an interesting turn.
> 
> The bag I was lusting for which turned out to be even prettier in person was the pink silk Jimmy Choo Bon Bon. This bag literally glows (silk) and sparkles (rhinestones). My heart hurt as I packaged the damaged one up for return.
> View attachment 5280715
> View attachment 5280716
> 
> I decided NOT to get it for two reasons. It’s $2k on a low use bag. But the main reason is I did research and every one of this model for resale (various colors) has snags and / or stains. Who wants to be scared to wear a bag? Lambskin is as delicate as I’ll go. So, I’m super glad I paused and made a sound decision. If this crystal bracelet version ever comes out in a more sturdy material, I can revisit it then.
> 
> THEN, I stumbled across another super fun novelty bag at The Met store. Instant purchase!
> View attachment 5280717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I will use this quite a bit as I do my geeky / nerd activities. And, it may be cute enough that I could use it for cocktails.  (I’ll have to decide when I see it in person.) And, it was 5% of the price.  So, this happily satisfied my sudden craving for silly, sparkly fun.
> 
> Thanks so much for the many voices of reason that caused me to pause long enough to make the right decision!


Perfect choice! Agree with @whateve to find something similar on Etsy! 

@cowgirlsboots , I cannot wait to see your new bag! Glad everyone is feeling better! 
hugs


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Can’t wait to see!!


It'll be shipped right after Christmas. Hopefully it's as good as it looks in the listing photos.... private sale, no returns.
It's a Dior D Trick.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Vintage Leather

cowgirlsboots said:


> Question for the nerd:  which zodiac signs does this bag feature?


I don’t see any real zodiac signs, but the dipper is part of Ursa Major


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Can’t wait to see!!


It'll be shipped right after Christmas. Hopefully it's as good as it looks in the listing photos.... private sale, no returns. 
It's a Dior D Trick. 



			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/5IMAAOSwjBVhM1ma/s-l140.jpg


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Perfect choice! Agree with @whateve to find something similar on Etsy!
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , I cannot wait to see your new bag! Glad everyone is feeling better!
> hugs


...or even make your own tiny silk bucket bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Great questions! To your point, this conundrum clarified for me I didn’t want a Cartier Love bracelet. I’d been considering getting one. _Silly bunny sees it too much. Silly bunny starts
> to want it._  I realized I’m “meh” about that which costs 4x the bag I’m crazy about. I’ll stick to diamonds.
> 
> I would despise seeing it languish on a shelf. I’m not a collector of bags. I’m a passionate user of bags.
> 
> I think I’d love it forever. It’s not trendy and would look nice as a vintage piece. If I can figure out covid reality usage, I’m buying it.
> 
> And, I’ve gotten good at not buying passing fancies. This just hit me like a freight train. Lol!


What. Is. This. Bag?!?


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...or even make your own tiny silk bucket bag.


I never sew anymore. But, what I adore about the bag is the crystal bracelet handle (in combo with the glowing silk.)  So, that would have to be sourced. I’m good with just sending JC psychic vibes to make the right one for me. 

Now I have my eye on another bag that I need to “sit with” before purchasing.


BowieFan1971 said:


> What. Is. This. Bag?!?


 Just shared a few posts above.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Mary Katrantzou for Bulgari  I can say that this bag is far more gorgeous IRL than in the link below. I saw one in turquiose leather with gold handle (I refused it bc I wanted the black one). But, it was spectacular. and packaged like a piece of jewelry
> (and I’m not even into packaging for the most part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Katrantzou x Bvlgari Top Handle 291070 | Bvlgari
> 
> 
> Discover Mary Katrantzou x Bvlgari Top Handle and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bulgari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxury Bags for Women
> 
> 
> Discover Lanvin Women's Bags. Choose from a broad selection of designs. Purchase with secure payments, fast shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lanvin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes this!
> 
> for lovers of the serpenti bag and the lanvin, who admire the silhouette of the gucci bamboo top handle, this is also quite beautiful (except the shoulder strap looks ungainly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BENTO MINAUDIÈRE IN LAMBSKIN LEATHER
> 
> 
> Lanvin Official Website - Discover the Bento Minaudière In Lambskin Leather. The Spring/Summer 2021 collection available at Lanvin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lanvin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these bags are almost museum pieces to my mind. . .


So stunning! But nothing I could wear everyday so I would have a hard time justifying the cost…though they are more reasonably priced than I expected. Yes, they are works of art! That Lanvin!!!!! Swoon!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> So, the conclusion to my momentary bag fever took an interesting turn.
> 
> The bag I was lusting for which turned out to be even prettier in person was the pink silk Jimmy Choo Bon Bon. This bag literally glows (silk) and sparkles (rhinestones). My heart hurt as I packaged the damaged one up for return.
> View attachment 5280715
> View attachment 5280716
> 
> I decided NOT to get it for two reasons. It’s $2k on a low use bag. But the main reason is I did research and every one of this model for resale (various colors) has snags and / or stains. Who wants to be scared to wear a bag? Lambskin is as delicate as I’ll go. So, I’m super glad I paused and made a sound decision. If this crystal bracelet version ever comes out in a more sturdy material, I can revisit it then.
> 
> THEN, I stumbled across another super fun novelty bag at The Met store. Instant purchase!
> View attachment 5280717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I will use this quite a bit as I do my geeky / nerd activities. And, it may be cute enough that I could use it for cocktails. (I’ll have to decide when I see it in person.) And, it was 5% of the price.  So, this happily satisfied my sudden craving for silly, sparkly fun.
> 
> Thanks so much for the many voices of reason that caused me to pause long enough to make the right decision!


The JC is a perfect bling with basics bag like I had talked about, but I totally see your point about it being too delicate to ever get a CPW that would justify the cost. It IS gorgeous! But i have to say I LOVE the one you bought even more! It is so different, so pretty and is also a perfect bling with basics bag just like the JC. And at that price point, you don’t have to be afraid to use it and can get a stellar (see what I did there?) CPW.

I say Mission Accomplished and congrats are in order!


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> So, the conclusion to my momentary bag fever took an interesting turn.
> 
> The bag I was lusting for which turned out to be even prettier in person was the pink silk Jimmy Choo Bon Bon. This bag literally glows (silk) and sparkles (rhinestones). My heart hurt as I packaged the damaged one up for return.
> View attachment 5280715
> View attachment 5280716
> 
> I decided NOT to get it for two reasons. It’s $2k on a low use bag. But the main reason is I did research and every one of this model for resale (various colors) has snags and / or stains. Who wants to be scared to wear a bag? Lambskin is as delicate as I’ll go. So, I’m super glad I paused and made a sound decision. If this crystal bracelet version ever comes out in a more sturdy material, I can revisit it then.
> 
> THEN, I stumbled across another super fun novelty bag at The Met store. Instant purchase!
> View attachment 5280717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I will use this quite a bit as I do my geeky / nerd activities. And, it may be cute enough that I could use it for cocktails.  (I’ll have to decide when I see it in person.) And, it was 5% of the price.  So, this happily satisfied my sudden craving for silly, sparkly fun.
> 
> Thanks so much for the many voices of reason that caused me to pause long enough to make the right decision!



Love the bag you chose!!! Ironically I also ran across this the other day when looking for an evening bag. It is such a cute thing for the price point!

I had a holiday bag purchase this week and it arrived today: the By Far mini satchel in brick velvet. Over 60% off at the outnet!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m devastated. My son has gotten Covid for the second time despite being fully vaccinated including booster. He has been scrupulous about exposure (honestly even more conservative than I felt necessary and I’ve been all but a naked mole rat in a bunker since this hit) so he thinks he got it at his job which required employees to return in person Nov. 1.

He’s in IT with work demands that, understandably, don’t align with arbitrary holiday calendars. So, he tested in anticipation of his flight to us late tomorrow to spend the next week with us and DD and found out he was positive. 

I’m so worried about him. And, I’m (impotently) angry about the continued ineffectiveness / unwillingness of our world governments and science communities to *cooperate* and get us out of this post-Covid house of horrors.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oops I did it again...
> Tonight of all evenings with the usual Christmas sadness gathering behind my eyes I had a price offer on eBay and bought a unicorn...
> My boy looked at the pictures and found the bag great, my spouse had one look and said this was me adding "it's only money" and I in desperate need of some sparkle and glamour pulled the trigger....
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you!


Merry Christmas!  So glad you were able to buy a unicorn bag!  I am not caught up on this thread at all yet, but read that you were sick.  Hope you are better now, and fully recovered in no time at all. 

I think I also read that Jereni was sick, and @Jereni, I hope you are doing better and recover very fast. 
@More bags, so sorry to hear about your son catching covid.  Wishing him a speedy recovery, and hope you are all doing okay in the household.  Hugs.

Speaking of evening bags, I have to confess to a gorgeous, but somewhat impractical purchase -- a Bottega Veneta Gold Knot.  There is an entire thread about it (which was my undoing), and it's my first metallic bag.  I have absolutely no occasions to carry this bag to, given the rampant covid situation (hence my use of the word impractical).  However, I could not resist this beauty and I hope there will be better times and good occasions coming up when I can dress up and carry this gold clutch.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m devastated. My son has gotten Covid for the second time despite being fully vaccinated including boosters. He has been scrupulous about exposure (honestly even more conservative than I felt necessary and I’ve been all but a naked mole rat in a bunker since this hit) so he thinks he got it at his job which required employees to return in person Nov. 1.
> 
> He’s in IT with work demands that, understandably, don’t align with arbitrary holiday calendars. So, he tested in anticipation of his flight to us late tomorrow to spend the next week with us and DD and found out he was positive.
> 
> I’m so worried about him. And, I’m (impotently) angry about the continued ineffectiveness / unwillingness of our world governments and science communities to *cooperate* and get us out of this post-Covid house of horrors.


Oh no, so sorry to hear this, @Sparkletastic!    I hope he recovers quickly.  Hugs to you! I can imagine the worry and the stress.  This pandemic is dragging on interminably.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m devastated. My son has gotten Covid for the second time despite being fully vaccinated including booster. He has been scrupulous about exposure (honestly even more conservative than I felt necessary and I’ve been all but a naked mole rat in a bunker since this hit) so he thinks he got it at his job which required employees to return in person Nov. 1.
> 
> He’s in IT with work demands that, understandably, don’t align with arbitrary holiday calendars. So, he tested in anticipation of his flight to us late tomorrow to spend the next week with us and DD and found out he was positive.
> 
> I’m so worried about him. And, I’m (impotently) angry about the continued ineffectiveness / unwillingness of our world governments and science communities to *cooperate* and get us out of this post-Covid house of horrors.


I am so sorry he has gotten Covid again. I hope it is very mild and he doesn’t suffer any serious side effects, and I’m so sorry this affects his travel to be with you. sending you lots of virtual hugs

@Jereni , your by far bag is like a warm flame! How perfect for the holidays!

@Purses & Perfumes, I am so happy you got a gold BV knot. I think it would look stellar with white shirt and jeans if you don’t have a dressier occasion. Also, I read this is your first metallic! Yay!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m devastated. My son has gotten Covid for the second time despite being fully vaccinated including booster. He has been scrupulous about exposure (honestly even more conservative than I felt necessary and I’ve been all but a naked mole rat in a bunker since this hit) so he thinks he got it at his job which required employees to return in person Nov. 1.
> 
> He’s in IT with work demands that, understandably, don’t align with arbitrary holiday calendars. So, he tested in anticipation of his flight to us late tomorrow to spend the next week with us and DD and found out he was positive.
> 
> I’m so worried about him. And, I’m (impotently) angry about the continued ineffectiveness / unwillingness of our world governments and science communities to *cooperate* and get us out of this post-Covid house of horrors.


Wow…that really sucks. It is pretty scary that your son has gotten it twice and after a full course of vaccination. And to find out in Christmas Eve of all times!


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> I need your advice. Please excuse the long post.
> 
> Of my 25 bags, 9 are black. That isn’t a problem per se but, I’m cautious about adding more.
> 
> I tend to wear wg jewelry but want to wear my yg more. I don’t mix metals so I want one all gold bag & two neutral (black and ?) ghw bags.
> 
> So here are my questions.
> 
> • Is adding a black/ghw bag to my collection overkill though I know I’d use this new bag a lot?
> 
> • Three of my black bags were bought for work (Dior tote, Max Mara and YSL satchel) Covid changed life so I’m permanent WFH. They get zero use. Is anyone else selling work only bags? Too soon?
> 
> • I bought a gold C Boy to be my multipurpose gold bag. But, I have a slim build & it feels sooooo big in new medium. Should I sell even though I don’t see any good substitutes? My only other ghw bag is my off white & gold Diorama which I adore but is my least worn bag bc the off white doesn’t go well with the black / grey / cool / jewel tones that dominate my closet. However, I will *never* sell the Diorama.
> 
> For reference. My black bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277424
> View attachment 5277428
> View attachment 5277446
> View attachment 5277426
> 
> My bags w/ghw:
> View attachment 5277445
> View attachment 5277444
> 
> HELP!


That black Dior with the black studs is spectacular! tell us more!


----------



## essiedub

Joule said:


> For the record, Céline sounds great in an orchestra pit. Supporting cast: coffee mug and water bottle.
> View attachment 5277665


I just love this Celine with the kisslock! So chic!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes, I am so happy you got a gold BV knot. I think it would look stellar with white shirt and jeans if you don’t have a dressier occasion. Also, I read this is your first metallic! Yay!


Thank you, @880.  Yes, my first all metallic bag -- I'm venturing out of my comfort zone and pretty pleased with it. 
That's a great tip to wear it with a white shirt and jeans.  I can just picture it in my mind, and will try it at the earliest opportunity.  By the way, I have been admiring your fabulous ready to wear acquisitions.  So many great looks -- the denim dress, the boucle long coat...and many others.  Congrats on your lovely wardrobe!


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you, @880.  Yes, my first all metallic bag -- I'm venturing out of my comfort zone and pretty pleased with it.
> That's a great tip to wear it with a white shirt and jeans.  I can just picture it in my mind, and will try it at the earliest opportunity.  By the way, I have been admiring your fabulous ready to wear acquisitions.  So many great looks -- the denim dress, the boucle long coat...and many others.  Congrats on your lovely wardrobe!


Thank you So much for your kind words! I’ve actually unloaded piles of clothing (to friends ans family) that I have not worn in years, and I am trying to buy stuff that I love that I will use


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Merry Christmas!  So glad you were able to buy a unicorn bag!  I am not caught up on this thread at all yet, but read that you were sick.  Hope you are better now, and fully recovered in no time at all.
> 
> I think I also read that Jereni was sick, and @Jereni, I hope you are doing better and recover very fast.
> @More bags, so sorry to hear about your son catching covid.  Wishing him a speedy recovery, and hope you are all doing okay in the household.  Hugs.
> 
> Speaking of evening bags, I have to confess to a gorgeous, but somewhat impractical purchase -- a Bottega Veneta Gold Knot.  There is an entire thread about it (which was my undoing), and it's my first metallic bag.  I have absolutely no occasions to carry this bag to, given the rampant covid situation (hence my use of the word impractical).  However, I could not resist this beauty and I hope there will be better times and good occasions coming up when I can dress up and carry this gold clutch.





880 said:


> I am so sorry he has gotten Covid again. I hope it is very mild and he doesn’t suffer any serious side effects, and I’m so sorry this affects his travel to be with you. sending you lots of virtual hugs
> 
> @Jereni , your by far bag is like a warm flame! How perfect for the holidays!
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes, I am so happy you got a gold BV knot. I think it would look stellar with white shirt and jeans if you don’t have a dressier occasion. Also, I read this is your first metallic! Yay!


Thank you. I’m very worried about him and struggling to understand how he is so susceptible. He is the most fit and conscientious person I know.  


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow…that really sucks. It is pretty scary that your son has gotten it twice and after a full course of vaccination. And to find out in Christmas Eve of all times!


 It’s so hard. We spent over a year without seeing each other despite holidays, etc due to Covid. We’ve all been on the conservative end regarding social contact. So, it feels a little “unfair” as I hear of friends and their children who are doing all but licking doorknobs during this time. 


essiedub said:


> That black Dior with the black studs is spectacular! tell us more!


Dior Diorama studded black on black WOC. It’s absolutely one of my most used bags as it’s super stylish, holds more than most WOC and can be used as a clutch or shoulder bag. Truly love it and am so glad I got it instead of the Chanel WOC I was considering as well.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Trying to distract myself….

I wore my Fendi By The Way bag today as I ran last minute errands to grocery, pharmacy, etc
	

		
			
		

		
	



This bag is super convenient and functional. But, my gosh, I’m so bored with it. What can I do to give this bag new interest???


----------



## Joule

essiedub said:


> I just love this Celine with the kisslock! So chic!


Thank you, I love it too! It's not without its flaws, though; the straps are very thin and the clasp opens if the bag is carrying much weight. 

But it's just SO PRETTY.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> Trying to distract myself….
> 
> I wore my Fendi By The Way bag today as I ran last minute errands to grocery, pharmacy, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280883
> 
> This bag is super convenient and functional. But, my gosh, I’m so bored with it. What can I do to give this bag new interest???



it’s a beautiful bag

If you are a charm person, perhaps a different clochette or charm in a contrasting color, or a scarf or twilly?

im not a charm person, and I would say use it against high contrast clothes, like a white dress or make the black inkiness really stand out

or a different strap (but again that’s a certain aesthetic)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Thank you So much for your kind words! I’ve actually unloaded piles of clothing (to friends ans family) that I have not worn in years, and I am trying to buy stuff that I love that I will use


I think I remember seeing the pictures of your wardrobe clear out.  It's lovely to only have stuff you love and wear in your closet.  I need to do a wardrobe makeover/declutter too, but I first have to lose the few extra pounds I have gained over the last six months.   All my pants and skirts are a bit tight, and I am trying to ramp up the exercise, but my treadmill broke last week, so now I am waiting for a replacement...


Sparkletastic said:


> Trying to distract myself….
> 
> I wore my Fendi By The Way bag today as I ran last minute errands to grocery, pharmacy, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280883
> 
> This bag is super convenient and functional. But, my gosh, I’m so bored with it. What can I do to give this bag new interest???


I think this might be a challenge sometimes with some of our functional bags.  We use them often and they are so convenient to grab and go, but sometimes, one loses appreciation of their stellar qualities.  I use my Prada Matinee bag quite a bit as a grab and go bag, especially in the fall and winter, and sometimes I get bored of it, but I also appreciate having the carefree sturdiness of the bag.  
If I am getting bored of a bag, I stop using it and put it out of sight for a while.  If it's truly serving a functional place in my wardrobe, I eventually am glad I still have it and might even go looking for it.   

I think some embroidery on the bag would alter the look, and you could choose the design, pattern and colors you like, but I'm not sure if there's someone out there that would do that in your city, and of course you have to make sure they are good at what they do.  Another simple fix may be to add a different, fancy, embellished strap.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I think I remember seeing the pictures of your wardrobe clear out.  It's lovely to only have stuff you love and wear in your closet.  I need to do a wardrobe makeover/declutter too, but I first have to lose the few extra pounds I have gained over the last six months.   All my pants and skirts are a bit tight, and I am trying to ramp up the exercise, but my treadmill broke last week, so now I am waiting for a replacement...
> 
> I think this might be a challenge sometimes with some of our functional bags.  We use them often and they are so convenient to grab and go, but sometimes, one loses appreciation of their stellar qualities.  I use my Prada Matinee bag quite a bit as a grab and go bag, especially in the fall and winter, and sometimes I get bored of it, but I also appreciate having the carefree sturdiness of the bag.
> If I am getting bored of a bag, I stop using it and put it out of sight for a while.  If it's truly serving a functional place in my wardrobe, I eventually am glad I still have it and might even go looking for it.
> 
> I think some embroidery on the bag would alter the look, and you could choose the design, pattern and colors you like, but I'm not sure if there's someone out there that would do that in your city, and of course you have to make sure they are good at what they do.  Another simple fix may be to add a different, fancy, embellished strap.


Since Covid + brain surgery, I’m up 16 lbs in 2 years.  My weight never fluctuates so my clothes are also tight. My commitment to me in 2022 is to find a way to burn my usual out and about calories in and around my home. Sending you “hugs of fitness”!

Re: the Fendi. I’m not a charm lover but am thinking of temporarily replacing the short handles with black chunky chains (currently on trend and easily dismissed when the trend is over) Or doing as you suggested: add black on black embroidery or black shaded painted design. I just don’t want to do anything “wild” that will negate it’s grab and go neutrality.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Trying to distract myself….
> 
> I wore my Fendi By The Way bag today as I ran last minute errands to grocery, pharmacy, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280883
> 
> This bag is super convenient and functional. But, my gosh, I’m so bored with it. What can I do to give this bag new interest???


You've said this before but I find the simplicity of this bag is gorgeous.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m devastated. My son has gotten Covid for the second time despite being fully vaccinated including booster. He has been scrupulous about exposure (honestly even more conservative than I felt necessary and I’ve been all but a naked mole rat in a bunker since this hit) so he thinks he got it at his job which required employees to return in person Nov. 1.
> 
> He’s in IT with work demands that, understandably, don’t align with arbitrary holiday calendars. So, he tested in anticipation of his flight to us late tomorrow to spend the next week with us and DD and found out he was positive.
> 
> I’m so worried about him. And, I’m (impotently) angry about the continued ineffectiveness / unwillingness of our world governments and science communities to *cooperate* and get us out of this post-Covid house of horrors.


Oh, I'm so sorry for you! Hopefully your son will get lucky and over it soon and without complications! 
DH and I have been living like said rats in a bunker for ages too and then DS brought it in from school...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> Since Covid + brain surgery, I’m up 16 lbs in 2 years.  My weight never fluctuates so my clothes are also tight. My commitment to me in 2022 is to find a way to burn my usual out and about calories in and around my home. Sending you “hugs of fitness”!
> 
> Re: the Fendi. I’m not a charm lover but am thinking of temporarily replacing the short handles with black chunky chains (currently on trend and easily dismissed when the trend is over) Or doing as you suggested: add black on black embroidery or black shaded painted design. I just don’t want to do anything “wild” that will negate it’s grab and go neutrality.


Oh gosh, that is major surgery.  A lot to go through and with Covid out there as well!  So glad that it's behind you.  I admire your strength and resilience, and am glad you have the help and loving support of your family. 

Regarding the Fendi, I think adding a small embroidered or painted motif on just one side or corner of the purse will change it up a bit, but not too much to completely alter the neutral quality of the bag.  I was thinking about the embroidery on Dior bags, particularly the Lady Dior.  I have seen some versions with embroidery done with very tiny beads, and while some of them are elaborate, I have also seen some with just a smaller motif or pattern.  They do a really nice job on some of the embellished Dior handbags. 
But coming back to the Fendi, if you're thinking about replacing the short handles, you could also consider replacing them with similar handles but in a different coordinating color and have the strap match the new color of the handles, to change up the look a bit.  I also agree with @whateve about the gorgeous simplicity of the bag.

My fitness goal in 2022 is similar to yours.  Hugs and support are welcome, and a great way to help us along with our goals.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> So, the conclusion to my momentary bag fever took an interesting turn.
> 
> The bag I was lusting for which turned out to be even prettier in person was the pink silk Jimmy Choo Bon Bon. This bag literally glows (silk) and sparkles (rhinestones). My heart hurt as I packaged the damaged one up for return.
> View attachment 5280715
> View attachment 5280716
> 
> I decided NOT to get it for two reasons. It’s $2k on a low use bag. But the main reason is I did research and every one of this model for resale (various colors) has snags and / or stains. Who wants to be scared to wear a bag? Lambskin is as delicate as I’ll go. So, I’m super glad I paused and made a sound decision. If this crystal bracelet version ever comes out in a more sturdy material, I can revisit it then.
> 
> THEN, I stumbled across another super fun novelty bag at The Met store. Instant purchase!
> View attachment 5280717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I will use this quite a bit as I do my geeky / nerd activities. And, it may be cute enough that I could use it for cocktails.  (I’ll have to decide when I see it in person.) And, it was 5% of the price.  So, this happily satisfied my sudden craving for silly, sparkly fun.
> 
> Thanks so much for the many voices of reason that caused me to pause long enough to make the right decision!


I love the one you bought.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m devastated. My son has gotten Covid for the second time despite being fully vaccinated including booster. He has been scrupulous about exposure (honestly even more conservative than I felt necessary and I’ve been all but a naked mole rat in a bunker since this hit) so he thinks he got it at his job which required employees to return in person Nov. 1.
> 
> He’s in IT with work demands that, understandably, don’t align with arbitrary holiday calendars. So, he tested in anticipation of his flight to us late tomorrow to spend the next week with us and DD and found out he was positive.
> 
> I’m so worried about him. And, I’m (impotently) angry about the continued ineffectiveness / unwillingness of our world governments and science communities to *cooperate* and get us out of this post-Covid house of horrors.


I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## msd_bags

Maybe a different strap for a different way of carrying it, like a long strap for crossbody wear (if the bag size lends itself to crossbody wear)?
——
Sorry to hear about the covid situation with your son.  Hopefully it is a mild case.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Merry Christmas, everybody!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Question….provided Covid does not cancel it, we are going to Paris in January. We are staying in the 8th. I was going to take a black RM MAC, but my Bolide 35…yes or no? Safe or does it make me a target? I will be visiting the flagship store, would love to pick up a gavroche or other small item during my stay.

Though my DH asked me a few questions about Birkins the other day and knew that Hermès was 9 mins away when I mentioned the hotel was around the corner from Rue de Faubourg…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hope you all have a happy day today!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m devastated. My son has gotten Covid for the second time despite being fully vaccinated including booster. He has been scrupulous about exposure (honestly even more conservative than I felt necessary and I’ve been all but a naked mole rat in a bunker since this hit) so he thinks he got it at his job which required employees to return in person Nov. 1.
> 
> He’s in IT with work demands that, understandably, don’t align with arbitrary holiday calendars. So, he tested in anticipation of his flight to us late tomorrow to spend the next week with us and DD and found out he was positive.
> 
> I’m so worried about him. And, I’m (impotently) angry about the continued ineffectiveness / unwillingness of our world governments and science communities to *cooperate* and get us out of this post-Covid house of horrors.


I’m so sorry to hear this. How frustrating that he has gotten it twice. I hope that he recovers easily and that you are reunited soon. Trying times, these are.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m devastated. My son has gotten Covid for the second time despite being fully vaccinated including booster. He has been scrupulous about exposure (honestly even more conservative than I felt necessary and I’ve been all but a naked mole rat in a bunker since this hit) so he thinks he got it at his job which required employees to return in person Nov. 1.
> 
> He’s in IT with work demands that, understandably, don’t align with arbitrary holiday calendars. So, he tested in anticipation of his flight to us late tomorrow to spend the next week with us and DD and found out he was positive.
> 
> I’m so worried about him. And, I’m (impotently) angry about the continued ineffectiveness / unwillingness of our world governments and science communities to *cooperate* and get us out of this post-Covid house of horrors.



I’m so so sorry to hear this! I hope he doesn’t have any bad symptoms.

I got similar bad news yesterday. My rapid test on Tuesday was negative, and then yesterday morning my PCR came back positive. We had to cancel our Christmas Eve dinner hosting plans, so my sisters family had to scramble to come up with something else and host my dad at their house. And now this morning we are watching my niece and nephews open their presents over FaceTime. It sucks.


----------



## 880

@Jereni, I’m so sorry re your PCR! Hope you and your DH are okay.



Sparkletastic said:


> Remember me mentioning I purchased a preloved bag knowing it would need some repair for an issue (stain)?  I took the chance thinking worst case, I could have the bag dyed a darker color.
> 
> Well, the bag arrived and it’s simultaneously bad and good news.
> 
> The bad: the damage was more extensive than described. Someone tried to clean the stain so the fabric is worn. Dying won’t change the damaged texture. And, the bag has missing adornments which were not mentioned. Bottom line, the bag is in rough shape and has been misused. So, back it goes.
> 
> The good (terrible) news: this is the prettiest bag I’ve seen in my life.  Seriously. So, now I HAVE. TO. HAVE. THE. BAG!!!! The problem is it’s expensive bought new, I’m unlikely to ever find it preowned, and it’s truly a special occasion bag. My CPW would be trash. It’s like buying an expensive cream puff.
> 
> Mr. S and I have spent a lot of fun money recently on travel / purchases while traveling / my bday (pent up covid fun). I can afford the bag but sheesh. The idea of buying it now makes me feel a little hungover because fundamentally I’m a saver over a spender. But, I’ll forever regret not owning it if I don’t get it.
> 
> What would you do? Will we even have special occasions / galas / parties again to wear pretty little nothings in a post covid world?


Happy Christmas all!

@Sparkletastic, I woke up thinking about this lol
was this an amazing price? Could you simply take it to a tailor to replace the cloth portion?

hugs


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question….provided Covid does not cancel it, we are going to Paris in January. We are staying in the 8th. I was going to take a black RM MAC, but my Bolide 35…yes or no? Safe or does it make me a target? I will be visiting the flagship store, would love to pick up a gavroche or other small item during my stay.
> 
> Though my DH asked me a few questions about Birkins the other day and knew that Hermès was 9 mins away when I mentioned the hotel was around the corner from Rue de Faubourg…


Bolide if you do not mind the weight and have a crossbody strap

right now I feel that Paris is safer than LA or Chicago (we will be in LA soon, and then Paris and London in February) but I will probably skip Hermes due to the stress in the Paris thread lol 

have a wonderful time and take a lot of pics for us!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> I’m so so sorry to hear this! I hope he doesn’t have any bad symptoms.
> 
> I got similar bad news yesterday. My rapid test on Tuesday was negative, and then yesterday morning my PCR came back positive. We had to cancel our Christmas Eve dinner hosting plans, so my sisters family had to scramble to come up with something else and host my dad at their house. And now this morning we are watching my niece and nephews open their presents over FaceTime. It sucks.


Awww. How are you doing? I hope all your symptoms are mild or non existent!
May I ask how may days between the rapid test and the PCR test?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Merry Christmas!  Happy Holidays to all!

@Sunshine mama, that cake looks delicious!
@Jereni, sorry to hear about the PCR test.  Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> it’s a beautiful bag
> 
> If you are a charm person, perhaps a different clochette or charm in a contrasting color, or a scarf or twilly?
> 
> im not a charm person, and I would say use it against high contrast clothes, like a white dress or make the black inkiness really stand out
> 
> or a different strap (but again that’s a certain aesthetic)


My first thought was: "get a leopard coat." This sleek bag would look great against this background.
I'm not into bag charms or scarves on bags, either.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> I’m so so sorry to hear this! I hope he doesn’t have any bad symptoms.
> 
> I got similar bad news yesterday. My rapid test on Tuesday was negative, and then yesterday morning my PCR came back positive. We had to cancel our Christmas Eve dinner hosting plans, so my sisters family had to scramble to come up with something else and host my dad at their house. And now this morning we are watching my niece and nephews open their presents over FaceTime. It sucks.


Get well soon! I perfectly know how this situation feels- but things will get better ❤️


----------



## dcooney4

Merry Christmas to all that celebrate!


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> Hope you all have a happy day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281060


That looks so yummy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Merry Christmas!  So glad you were able to buy a unicorn bag!  I am not caught up on this thread at all yet, but read that you were sick.  Hope you are better now, and fully recovered in no time at all.
> 
> I think I also read that Jereni was sick, and @Jereni, I hope you are doing better and recover very fast.
> @More bags, so sorry to hear about your son catching covid.  Wishing him a speedy recovery, and hope you are all doing okay in the household.  Hugs.
> 
> Speaking of evening bags, I have to confess to a gorgeous, but somewhat impractical purchase -- a Bottega Veneta Gold Knot


Thank you so much!
We are on the way to leave the virus behind ourselves- at least for the time being...

I hope everybody else who got unlucky and fell sick will be much better very soon too!

Re the unicorn bag I'm very excited and feel guilty at the same time. I mean the price was good, but still: spending this kind of money just because I love the look of the bag and was sad, needing a treat? 
Maybe FOMO got to me this time... 

Congratulations on your Knot bag!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> I’m so so sorry to hear this! I hope he doesn’t have any bad symptoms.
> 
> I got similar bad news yesterday. My rapid test on Tuesday was negative, and then yesterday morning my PCR came back positive. We had to cancel our Christmas Eve dinner hosting plans, so my sisters family had to scramble to come up with something else and host my dad at their house. And now this morning we are watching my niece and nephews open their presents over FaceTime. It sucks.


I hope it is very mild. Or a false positive. Our Christmas got messed up too! My sons work called at 11:00 am Christmas Eve day with family excepted at noon. We had to call immediately. My dad turned his car service around and My mom came and we exchanged gifts in the driveway fully masked and then they left. My son did manage to get a rapid test and he was negative but not before my Christmas luncheon with my parents was canceled.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question….provided Covid does not cancel it, we are going to Paris in January. We are staying in the 8th. I was going to take a black RM MAC, but my Bolide 35…yes or no? Safe or does it make me a target? I will be visiting the flagship store, would love to pick up a gavroche or other small item during my stay.
> 
> Though my DH asked me a few questions about Birkins the other day and knew that Hermès was 9 mins away when I mentioned the hotel was around the corner from Rue de Faubourg…


How exciting! Paris! Enjoy!
I don't own any bags in the H league. But I took my Tom Ford YSL bags and a Dior Trailer Trash (Cadillac) to Paris without any problems. But maybe this was, because nobody else is keen on this type of older bags...


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Bolide if you do not mind the weight and have a crossbody strap
> 
> right now I feel that Paris is safer than LA or Chicago (we will be in LA soon, and then Paris and London in February) but I will probably skip Hermes due to the stress in the Paris thread lol
> 
> have a wonderful time and take a lot of pics for us!


I do have a crossbody strap and mine is Courcheval, so it is fairly light. Since I may not ever be in Paris again, H flagship is a must.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Merry Christmas to those who celebrate. Feeling sorry for myself as our house is too quiet. Pre Covid all the relatives would come and I loved taking care of them. Going from 30 down to 2 people is tough.





BowieFan1971 said:


> Question….provided Covid does not cancel it, we are going to Paris in January. We are staying in the 8th. I was going to take a black RM MAC, but my Bolide 35…yes or no? Safe or does it make me a target? I will be visiting the flagship store, would love to pick up a gavroche or other small item during my stay.
> 
> Though my DH asked me a few questions about Birkins the other day and knew that Hermès was 9 mins away when I mentioned the hotel was around the corner from Rue de Faubourg…


I’m always the outlier on these questions. I take my designer bags when I travel. I just only take what I can hold in my carry ons - no checking them (including what I buy there.)


Jereni said:


> I’m so so sorry to hear this! I hope he doesn’t have any bad symptoms.
> 
> I got similar bad news yesterday. My rapid test on Tuesday was negative, and then yesterday morning my PCR came back positive. We had to cancel our Christmas Eve dinner hosting plans, so my sisters family had to scramble to come up with something else and host my dad at their house. And now this morning we are watching my niece and nephews open their presents over FaceTime. It sucks.


I hope your case is mild as well. I have resigned myself to getting it at some point. I can’t keep staying isolated til I die decades later from natural causes. I’m boosted and will be careful but Covid is our new reality. 


880 said:


> @Jereni, I’m so sorry re your PCR! Hope you and your DH are okay.
> 
> 
> Happy Christmas all!
> 
> @Sparkletastic, I woke up thinking about this lol
> was this an amazing price? Could you simply take it to a tailor to replace the cloth portion?
> 
> hugs


I thought of that but don’t know any tailors. I was actually thinking of dying it black. It was only $200 which is nothing comparatively.

At the end of the day, it may be worth experimenting on. I can’t send it back til Monday so I have anothet day to think.


880 said:


> Bolide if you do not mind the weight and have a crossbody strap
> 
> right now I feel that Paris is safer than LA or Chicago (we will be in LA soon, and then Paris and London in February) but I will probably skip Hermes due to the stress in the Paris thread lol
> 
> have a wonderful time and take a lot of pics for us!


Stress in Paris? What’s the scoop?


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much!
> We are on the way to leave the virus behind ourselves- at least for the time being...
> 
> I hope everybody else who got unlucky and fell sick will be much better very soon too!
> 
> Re the unicorn bag I'm very excited and feel guilty at the same time. I mean the price was good, but still: spending this kind of money just because I love the look of the bag and was sad, needing a treat?
> Maybe FOMO got to me this time...
> 
> Congratulations on your Knot bag!


Sometimes we self soothe and that’s ok as long as it doesn’t cause another issue (financial, relationship, etc.)  Your hubby is aware and supportive. And, you know you love Dior. Let go of the guilt and celebrate you!

I bought myself some pick me up items - a couple of handbags (I’ll share photos when they arrive), a Dior Christmas ornament and even a Star Trek advent calendar.  I’m
wrapping them all and plan to open them on NYE (everything didn’t arrive in time for X mas so I’m making a second celebratory day.) Today I even bought and sent a few more stocking stuffer type things for DD & DS so we can do a Zoom present party then. Nothing was expensive bc it doesn’t need to be. It’s about finding ways to be happy / festive / connected in this crazy time.

On the extreme end, we’ve all been talking about moving to the same city again. Everyone works virtually so that’s not a barrier and we don’t want to go months and years without seeing each other because of flight considerations, etc.  The world has changed.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much!
> We are on the way to leave the virus behind ourselves- at least for the time being...
> 
> I hope everybody else who got unlucky and fell sick will be much better very soon too!
> 
> Re the unicorn bag I'm very excited and feel guilty at the same time. I mean the price was good, but still: spending this kind of money just because I love the look of the bag and was sad, needing a treat?
> Maybe FOMO got to me this time...
> 
> Congratulations on your Knot bag!


I am glad the virus is on its way out at your household, and hope you won't have to encounter it ever again.

Regarding the bag, I know what you mean about feeling excited and guilty at the same time.  But it's a unicorn bag, and honestly, I think we have all had such a difficult year, and given everything going on, if you love something and it pops up at a good price, get it and don't feel bad about it.   I mean, you are not buying something every single time you feel down, and this sounds like a special bag, worth the purchase.  It's great that you love the look of the bag, and please do post pics when you get it.

@dcooney4, sorry to hear about the cancelled plans.  I am glad your son tested negative.


----------



## 880

@cowgirlsboots, i agree with @Purses & Perfumes and others; the bag is a great price and a unicorn, why not. Be good to yourself; it’s not like you do this every day.

@Sparkletastic, you deserve some pick me up items! They sound lovely! It will be exciting if your family can move closer together!

re my comment to @BowieFan1971, I was just referring to the stress of TPFers trying to obtain a leather appt at H flagship in Paris. Reading it just makes me more determined to shop locally, but of course that isn’t an option for everyone. and, of course you can walk in to purchase other things without an appt too. there is even much drama about a memebr who has been complaining loudly re the lottery system who is now reselling her bag






						Paris trip for Hermes
					

Please try to stay on topic. I realise because of the complexity of some of the posts members may veer off but in answer do not 'go there'.  For info and questions on US customs please post on the thread below: post...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




@BowieFan1971 , I’m like @Sparkletastic. i take my designer stuff so long as everything fits into a hand carry. Enjoy!

hugs


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am glad the virus is on its way out at your household, and hope you won't have to encounter it ever again.
> 
> Regarding the bag, I know what you mean about feeling excited and guilty at the same time.  But it's a unicorn bag, and honestly, I think we have all had such a difficult year, and given everything going on, if you love something and it pops up at a good price, get it and don't feel bad about it.   I mean, you are not buying something every single time you feel down, and this sounds like a special bag, worth the purchase.  It's great that you love the look of the bag, and please do post pics when you get it.
> 
> @dcooney4, sorry to hear about the cancelled plans.  I am glad your son tested negative.


Thank you! Unfortunately my other son who is away on an internship has it . Times are crazy .


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Merry Christmas to those who celebrate. Feeling sorry for myself as our house is too quiet. Pre Covid all the relatives would come and I loved taking care of them. Going from 30 down to 2 people is tough.I’m always the outlier on these questions. I take my designer bags when I travel. I just only take what I can hold in my carry ons - no checking them (including what I buy there.)
> I hope your case is mild as well. I have resigned myself to getting it at some point. I can’t keep staying isolated til I die decades later from natural causes. I’m boosted and will be careful but Covid is our new reality.
> I thought of that but don’t know any tailors. I was actually thinking of dying it black. It was only $200 which is nothing comparatively.
> 
> At the end of the day, it may be worth experimenting on. I can’t send it back til Monday so I have anothet day to think.
> Stress in Paris? What’s the scoop?
> Sometimes we self soothe and that’s ok as long as it doesn’t cause another issue (financial, relationship, etc.)  Your hubby is aware and supportive. And, you know you love Dior. Let go of the guilt and celebrate you!
> 
> I bought myself some pick me up items - a couple of handbags (I’ll share photos when they arrive), a Dior Christmas ornament and even a Star Trek advent calendar.  I’m
> wrapping them all and plan to open them on NYE (everything didn’t arrive in time for X mas so I’m making a second celebratory day.) Today I even bought and sent a few more stocking stuffer type things for DD & DS so we can do a Zoom present party then. Nothing was expensive bc it doesn’t need to be. It’s about finding ways to be happy / festive / connected in this crazy time.
> 
> On the extreme end, we’ve all been talking about moving to the same city again. Everyone works virtually so that’s not a barrier and we don’t want to go months and years without seeing each other because of flight considerations, etc.  The world has changed.


That's wonderful that you are thinking of moving all to the same city. My kids are spread out; my son just moved to Texas at the beginning of this month. My oldest is in NY. We're in California. It's hard having them so far away. My oldest always spends her holidays with her inlaws, who live relatively close.

I ordered a purse on the 2nd and it still hasn't arrived! I can't believe they didn't even try to get it to me by Christmas. The store shipped it on the 3rd but must have used the cheapest Fedex service there is. I doubt I'll ever order from that store again.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @cowgirlsboots, i agree with @Purses & Perfumes and others; the bag is a great price and a unicorn, why not. Be good to yourself; it’s not like you do this every day.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, you deserve some pick me up items! They sound lovely! It will be exciting if your family can move closer together!
> 
> re my comment to @BowieFan1971, I was just referring to the stress of TPFers trying to obtain a leather appt at H flagship in Paris. Reading it just makes me more determined to shop locally, but of course that isn’t an option for everyone. and, of course you can walk in to purchase other things without an appt too. there is even much drama about a memebr who has been complaining loudly re the lottery system who is now reselling her bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris trip for Hermes
> 
> 
> Please try to stay on topic. I realise because of the complexity of some of the posts members may veer off but in answer do not 'go there'.  For info and questions on US customs please post on the thread below: post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BowieFan1971 , I’m like @Sparkletastic. i take my designer stuff so long as everything fits into a hand carry. Enjoy!
> 
> hugs


I was planning on a scarf, so I don’t need an appointment for that.


----------



## missie1

Merry Christmas ladies.  Wanted to finally share my latest chanel purchase which I had for over a month but just finally opened last night.  Now I just need the perfect Chanel Tweed


----------



## whateve

missie1 said:


> Merry Christmas ladies.  Wanted to finally share my latest chanel purchase which I had for over a month but just finally opened last night.  Now I just need the perfect Chanel Tweed


So beautiful! Congratulations! Merry Christmas!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Merry Christmas to those who celebrate. Feeling sorry for myself as our house is too quiet. Pre Covid all the relatives would come and I loved taking care of them. Going from 30 down to 2 people is tough.I’m always the outlier on these questions. I take my designer bags when I travel. I just only take what I can hold in my carry ons - no checking them (including what I buy there.)
> I hope your case is mild as well. I have resigned myself to getting it at some point. I can’t keep staying isolated til I die decades later from natural causes. I’m boosted and will be careful but Covid is our new reality.
> I thought of that but don’t know any tailors. I was actually thinking of dying it black. It was only $200 which is nothing comparatively.
> 
> At the end of the day, it may be worth experimenting on. I can’t send it back til Monday so I have anothet day to think.
> Stress in Paris? What’s the scoop?
> Sometimes we self soothe and that’s ok as long as it doesn’t cause another issue (financial, relationship, etc.)  Your hubby is aware and supportive. And, you know you love Dior. Let go of the guilt and celebrate you!
> 
> I bought myself some pick me up items - a couple of handbags (I’ll share photos when they arrive), a Dior Christmas ornament and even a Star Trek advent calendar.  I’m
> wrapping them all and plan to open them on NYE (everything didn’t arrive in time for X mas so I’m making a second celebratory day.) Today I even bought and sent a few more stocking stuffer type things for DD & DS so we can do a Zoom present party then. Nothing was expensive bc it doesn’t need to be. It’s about finding ways to be happy / festive / connected in this crazy time.
> 
> On the extreme end, we’ve all been talking about moving to the same city again. Everyone works virtually so that’s not a barrier and we don’t want to go months and years without seeing each other because of flight considerations, etc.  The world has changed.


Re the satin bag: you mentioned the fabric was rubbed where the previous owner tried to remove a stain- maybe you could cover the area in question with some embellishment and customize it this way. 
But on the other hand you mentioned there we're decor parts missing. If you decide to keep and repair you should make sure you can solve this issue, too. 
Compared to the full price in store you definetely got a good deal on this bag, but If in the end you are unhappy with the repairs/ modifications the good deal would turn into wasted money.

Haha, yes, self soothing I am... the purchase won't cause any trouble. I had the funds. It's my money and does not concern my spouse. 
Had I spotted the bag in some boutique in "civilisation" he would certainly have pushed me to buy it. 
My crazy purchase of the Dior Diva leopard boots last time in Paris comes to mind... I would have left without even trying them on thinking they were too expensive and certainly not sensible, but he didn't let me leave the shop until I had worked up the courage to try them, negotiate the price and finally buy them as they fit perfectly.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am glad the virus is on its way out at your household, and hope you won't have to encounter it ever again.
> 
> Regarding the bag, I know what you mean about feeling excited and guilty at the same time.  But it's a unicorn bag, and honestly, I think we have all had such a difficult year, and given everything going on, if you love something and it pops up at a good price, get it and don't feel bad about it.   I mean, you are not buying something every single time you feel down, and this sounds like a special bag, worth the purchase.  It's great that you love the look of the bag, and please do post pics when you get it.
> 
> @dcooney4, sorry to hear about the cancelled plans.  I am glad your son tested negative.


You make me laugh. No, I certainly don't buy something every time I feel low! 
But I bought a few designer bags this year.... actually I bought one this month as my Christmas present to myself... I haven't "given it to myself" yet and not showed it, because it still needs a little work I simply wasn't up to do yet.

I have never bought a designer handbag without prior research of the facts and price point. (For every day vintage I am familiar with "my" brands, models and the appropriate prices and sometimes impulse buy as long as they are cheap- like under 20€.)

This particular Dior had been on my eBay watchlist twice before during the year. The listing price used to be much higher. 
It didn't sell, disappeared for a while and was relisted a little cheaper. 
Last time the seller had sent me an offer- which I declined- that was higher than the listing price was now. So when she now sent me a new offer I got truly excited as for the first time her price was within my price bracket of about a third of her first (very daring) listing. Still I bluntly asked was there any more leeway. Nope (fully understandable!) 
So I did it...

Now it only has to be as perfect as it looked like in the photos... 

Sorry for the long story!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I was planning on a scarf, so I don’t need an appointment for that.


A scarf would be the perfect souvenir! Enjoy the Parisian experience!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

missie1 said:


> Merry Christmas ladies.  Wanted to finally share my latest chanel purchase which I had for over a month but just finally opened last night.  Now I just need the perfect Chanel Tweed


Wow!!!! Congratulations on this beautiful bag! I've never seen anything like this before. Is it a special edition?


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Re the satin bag: you mentioned the fabric was rubbed where the previous owner tried to remove a stain- maybe you could cover the area in question with some embellishment and customize it this way.
> But on the other hand you mentioned there we're decor parts missing. If you decide to keep and repair you should make sure you can solve this issue, too.
> Compared to the full price in store you definetely got a good deal on this bag, but If in the end you are unhappy with the repairs/ modifications the good deal would turn into wasted money.
> 
> Haha, yes, self soothing I am... the purchase won't cause any trouble. I had the funds. It's my money and does not concern my spouse.
> Had I spotted the bag in some boutique in "civilisation" he would certainly have pushed me to buy it.
> My crazy purchase of the Dior Diva leopard boots last time in Paris comes to mind... I would have left without even trying them on thinking they were too expensive and certainly not sensible, but he didn't let me leave the shop until I had worked up the courage to try them, negotiate the price and finally buy them as they fit perfectly.


If I dye the JC black then the snags will be all but unnoticeable. I just don’t know who could do it. I contacted my usual bag repair places and they going policy is to not due bags unless it’s the same color.

With my unwanted spare time today, I looked up how to dye silk. It requires “opening up” the fabric with a warm water baths, hot dye dip,  baking in an oven (??) etc. Who knew? Not a project I’m willing to take on.  So, unless I stumble on a reputable handbag dyeing specialist by EOD Mon, it’s going back.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> If I dye the JC black then the snags will be all but unnoticeable. I just don’t know who could do it. I contacted my usual bag repair places and they going policy is to not due bags unless it’s the same color.
> 
> With my unwanted spare time today, I looked up how to dye silk. It requires “opening up” the fabric with a warm water baths, hot dye dip,  baking in an oven (??) etc. Who knew? Not a project I’m willing to take on.  So, unless I stumble on a reputable handbag dyeing specialist by EOD Mon, it’s going back.


I used to paint on silk when I was much younger. The special paint had to be fixated with steam in a special device. I have no Idea whether the places that offer this service do still exist. 
I wouldn't dare home dye your bag in a hot dye bath. 
Do you know any places that dye silk evening/ dance shoes? They might be up to the task, but it might be pricey.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> I used to paint on silk when I was much younger. The special paint had to be fixated with steam in a special device. I have no Idea whether the places that offer this service do still exist.
> I wouldn't dare home dye your bag in a hot dye bath.
> Do you know any places that dye silk evening/ dance shoes? They might be up to the task, but it might be pricey.


I’m not a Macbeth witch but my “boil and toil” over a bubbling cauldron would be nothing but trouble.   

I’m not going to put much more effort into this. I’m just going to buy a less delicate version if/when one comes out with the embellished bracelet.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> If I dye the JC black then the snags will be all but unnoticeable. I just don’t know who could do it. I contacted my usual bag repair places and they going policy is to not due bags unless it’s the same color.
> 
> With my unwanted spare time today, I looked up how to dye silk. It requires “opening up” the fabric with a warm water baths, hot dye dip,  baking in an oven (??) etc. Who knew? Not a project I’m willing to take on.  So, unless I stumble on a reputable handbag dyeing specialist by EOD Mon, it’s going back.


I've dyed silk, never had to bake in an oven. I think it was very easy. Probably can do it with RIT.


----------



## missie1

whateve said:


> So beautiful! Congratulations! Merry Christmas!


Thanks


----------



## missie1

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow!!!! Congratulations on this beautiful bag! I've never seen anything like this before. Is it a special edition?


Thanks. I don’t think so. They make several sequin’s bags each season.  So I guess it’s just deemed seasonal.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I've dyed silk, never had to bake in an oven. I think it was very easy. Probably can do it with RIT.


Interesting. The info I saw gave several options. All of which included a step w/an oven or microwave. In any case. Not my area of expertise.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Do you need an appt to buy any H bag in Paris or just to get a B/K/C?


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> Merry Christmas ladies.  Wanted to finally share my latest chanel purchase which I had for over a month but just finally opened last night.  Now I just need the perfect Chanel Tweed


Very cool bag!


----------



## Joule

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m devastated. My son has gotten Covid for the second time despite being fully vaccinated including booster. He has been scrupulous about exposure (honestly even more conservative than I felt necessary and I’ve been all but a naked mole rat in a bunker since this hit) so he thinks he got it at his job which required employees to return in person Nov. 1.
> 
> He’s in IT with work demands that, understandably, don’t align with arbitrary holiday calendars. So, he tested in anticipation of his flight to us late tomorrow to spend the next week with us and DD and found out he was positive.
> 
> I’m so worried about him. And, I’m (impotently) angry about the continued ineffectiveness / unwillingness of our world governments and science communities to *cooperate* and get us out of this post-Covid house of horrors.


I'm worried for you and angry alongside you. (My teen is high risk, and Covid worry is omnipresent.) I'll be thinking of you very often today. Please update with any changes. 
And if you need to scream out your frustration, I'm a willing ear.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> You make me laugh. No, I certainly don't buy something every time I feel low!
> But I bought a few designer bags this year.... actually I bought one this month as my Christmas present to myself... I haven't "given it to myself" yet and not showed it, because it still needs a little work I simply wasn't up to do yet.
> 
> I have never bought a designer handbag without prior research of the facts and price point. (For every day vintage I am familiar with "my" brands, models and the appropriate prices and sometimes impulse buy as long as they are cheap- like under 20€.)
> 
> This particular Dior had been on my eBay watchlist twice before during the year. The listing price used to be much higher.
> It didn't sell, disappeared for a while and was relisted a little cheaper.
> Last time the seller had sent me an offer- which I declined- that was higher than the listing price was now. So when she now sent me a new offer I got truly excited as for the first time her price was within my price bracket of about a third of her first (very daring) listing. Still I bluntly asked was there any more leeway. Nope (fully understandable!)
> So I did it...
> 
> Now it only has to be as perfect as it looked like in the photos...
> 
> Sorry for the long story!


Ha ha, honestly, I have had my share of purchases made after a stressful day.  I am now trying to keep them to smaller treats whenever I can,  like a nice bar of scented soap, special dark chocolate or even some beautiful flowers if I'm in need of a quick pick me up.

I enjoyed reading about the story behind the purchase.  It sounds like the bag was meant to be yours.   I hope it will exceed expectations when it arrives.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww. How are you doing? I hope all your symptoms are mild or non existent!
> May I ask how may days between the rapid test and the PCR test?



Thanks, I am doing fine. My symptoms started Tuesday, which is when I got tested, and the PCR result came back Friday morning. So, two and a half days between the rapid test and the PCR 



missie1 said:


> Merry Christmas ladies.  Wanted to finally share my latest chanel purchase which I had for over a month but just finally opened last night.  Now I just need the perfect Chanel Tweed



This is gorgeous! I suspect I won’t be getting many more Chanel bags, but I do think it would be fun to eventually have a specialty bag like this one. Congrats!


----------



## Jereni

Sharing my beautiful Burberry present from Mr. J. Definitely my favorite present!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Sharing my beautiful Burberry present from Mr. J. Definitely my favorite present!
> 
> View attachment 5281529


I love it!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Sharing my beautiful Burberry present from Mr. J. Definitely my favorite present!
> 
> View attachment 5281529


Love it!


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> Merry Christmas ladies.  Wanted to finally share my latest chanel purchase which I had for over a month but just finally opened last night.  Now I just need the perfect Chanel Tweed



WOW  !


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> Merry Christmas ladies.  Wanted to finally share my latest chanel purchase which I had for over a month but just finally opened last night.  Now I just need the perfect Chanel Tweed


So gorgeous! I am so happy for you! Hugs

@Jereni , Mr. J has great taste! Wear it in the best health and happiness!

@BowieFan1971, the Paris thread ladies would know whetehr you need an appt for another type of bag. I suspect yes, but I’m not sure


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## msd_bags

Jereni said:


> Sharing my beautiful Burberry present from Mr. J. Definitely my favorite present!
> 
> View attachment 5281529


This is pretty!! Great job, Mr. J!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Do


Jereni said:


> Sharing my beautiful Burberry present from Mr. J. Definitely my favorite present!
> 
> View attachment 5281529


So cute!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Sharing my beautiful Burberry present from Mr. J. Definitely my favorite present!
> 
> View attachment 5281529


Beautiful bag! I love the handles. I hope it helps you feel better faster.


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> So gorgeous! I am so happy for you! Hugs
> 
> @Jereni , Mr. J has great taste! Wear it in the best health and happiness!
> 
> @BowieFan1971, the Paris thread ladies would know whetehr you need an appt for another type of bag. I suspect yes, but I’m not sure


Thanks 880.  I was finally able to post it


----------



## missie1

papertiger said:


> WOW  !


That was my reaction when I saw it. I just knew it was sold out and I stumbled across it and knew it was meant to be


----------



## missie1

Jereni said:


> Thanks, I am doing fine. My symptoms started Tuesday, which is when I got tested, and the PCR result came back Friday morning. So, two and a half days between the rapid test and the PCR
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous! I suspect I won’t be getting many more Chanel bags, but I do think it would be fun to eventually have a specialty bag like this one. Congrats!


Thank you. I am only adding special Chanels going forward as well. No more classics for me


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> Very cool bag!


Thanks DC


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> I love it!





dcooney4 said:


> Love it!





880 said:


> So gorgeous! I am so happy for you! Hugs
> 
> @Jereni , Mr. J has great taste! Wear it in the best health and happiness!
> 
> @BowieFan1971, the Paris thread ladies would know whetehr you need an appt for another type of bag. I suspect yes, but I’m not sure





msd_bags said:


> This is pretty!! Great job, Mr. J!





BowieFan1971 said:


> Do
> 
> So cute!!!





Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful bag! I love the handles. I hope it helps you feel better faster.



Thank you all! It’s a very fun bag and satisfies my need for a tweed bag, at least for now. It’s shape and size is excellent for holding a good amount also.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I love it!


+1


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> So, the conclusion to my momentary bag fever took an interesting turn.
> 
> The bag I was lusting for which turned out to be even prettier in person was the pink silk Jimmy Choo Bon Bon. This bag literally glows (silk) and sparkles (rhinestones). My heart hurt as I packaged the damaged one up for return.
> View attachment 5280715
> View attachment 5280716
> 
> I decided NOT to get it for two reasons. It’s $2k on a low use bag. But the main reason is I did research and every one of this model for resale (various colors) has snags and / or stains. Who wants to be scared to wear a bag? Lambskin is as delicate as I’ll go. So, I’m super glad I paused and made a sound decision. If this crystal bracelet version ever comes out in a more sturdy material, I can revisit it then.
> 
> THEN, I stumbled across another super fun novelty bag at The Met store. Instant purchase!
> View attachment 5280717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I will use this quite a bit as I do my geeky / nerd activities. And, it may be cute enough that I could use it for cocktails.  (I’ll have to decide when I see it in person.) And, it was 5% of the price.  So, this happily satisfied my sudden craving for silly, sparkly fun.
> 
> Thanks so much for the many voices of reason that caused me to pause long enough to make the right decision!


That clutch is definitely "you" @Sparkletastic . And you won't be terrified every time you wear it. Great decision!


----------



## JenJBS

Since it's almost 2022 is a new Thread going to be started for next year?


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m devastated. My son has gotten Covid for the second time despite being fully vaccinated including booster. He has been scrupulous about exposure (honestly even more conservative than I felt necessary and I’ve been all but a naked mole rat in a bunker since this hit) so he thinks he got it at his job which required employees to return in person Nov. 1.
> 
> He’s in IT with work demands that, understandably, don’t align with arbitrary holiday calendars. So, he tested in anticipation of his flight to us late tomorrow to spend the next week with us and DD and found out he was positive.
> 
> I’m so worried about him. And, I’m (impotently) angry about the continued ineffectiveness / unwillingness of our world governments and science communities to *cooperate* and get us out of this post-Covid house of horrors.


OMG, I am sooooo sorry to hear this! I understand that he tested positive, but is he also feeling sick? I know he was really down and out with his first case, but that was long before vaccinations. I'm hoping that this second case won't be as bad.

Sending good thoughts to your entire family. I'm livid on behlaf of the people who do all the RIGHT things (as opposed to those who don't… do NOT get me started!) and get sick anyway. This virus is relentless.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Trying to distract myself….
> 
> I wore my Fendi By The Way bag today as I ran last minute errands to grocery, pharmacy, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280883
> 
> This bag is super convenient and functional. But, my gosh, I’m so bored with it. What can I do to give this bag new interest???


I love this bag. I have one too, but mine is glammed up with multicolored leather onn one corner (see below)

So I get that the unrelieved black might be boring over time. How about a charm on the handle?


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> I’m so so sorry to hear this! I hope he doesn’t have any bad symptoms.
> 
> I got similar bad news yesterday. My rapid test on Tuesday was negative, and then yesterday morning my PCR came back positive. We had to cancel our Christmas Eve dinner hosting plans, so my sisters family had to scramble to come up with something else and host my dad at their house. And now this morning we are watching my niece and nephews open their presents over FaceTime. It sucks.


Oh, @Jereni , I'm so sorry! I've heard that the PCR is a more sensitive test, so I gues you're down and out for a while. Yes, sucks to have it over Christmas. And from what you wrote before, you're also feeling crummy.

Is there anything they can do for you, other than just treat the symptoms? 

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I hope it is very mild. Or a false positive. Our Christmas got messed up too! My sons work called at 11:00 am Christmas Eve day with family excepted at noon. We had to call immediately. My dad turned his car service around and My mom came and we exchanged gifts in the driveway fully masked and then they left. My son did manage to get a rapid test and he was negative but not before my Christmas luncheon with my parents was canceled.


What a mess! So sorry your Christmas got dunked up.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> Merry Christmas ladies.  Wanted to finally share my latest chanel purchase which I had for over a month but just finally opened last night.  Now I just need the perfect Chanel Tweed


I just love those rainbow sequins! Great purchase, @missie1 .


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Sharing my beautiful Burberry present from Mr. J. Definitely my favorite present!
> 
> View attachment 5281529


Oh, I love this! So classy, and great with your outfit. Also it looks as though it will be a very useful design. Phone in the outside pocket, right? And the handles are an unusual shape, which gives it visual interest.

Did Mr. J pick this out himself? Or did Santa whisper in his ear?


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> That was my reaction when I saw it. I just knew it was sold out and I stumbled across it and knew it was meant to be


Awwww… it's sold out? I was about to go over to the Burberry site…


----------



## ElainePG

Oh, yuck. I've got pneumonia. Oxygen saturation 88, so breathing is an interesting proposition. Hah.

The good news, though… it's not Covid. I've had the rapid test and the PCR, and they both came back negative. 

My pulmonologist has me on 10 days of a strong antibiotic plus 5 days of prednisone. My face is swelling up like a balloon, and I have dimples! 

I'm trying to look on the positive side, though. So many people are so sick, and I have something treatable. Plus a husband who loves me, and a comfy house to recuperate in. And I was healthy on Christmas (my birthday ), so we were able to bring my 97-year-old Mom over from Assisted Living for a couple of hours. She enjoyed herself, and we enjoyed her.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Since it's almost 2022 is a new Thread going to be started for next year?


Oh, I hope so. This is the only thread I go to on TPF!

Also, are we going to do end-of-year summaries?


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck. I've got pneumonia. Oxygen saturation 88, so breathing is an interesting proposition. Hah.
> 
> The good news, though… it's not Covid. I've had the rapid test and the PCR, and they both came back negative.
> 
> My pulmonologist has me on 10 days of a strong antibiotic plus 5 days of prednisone. My face is swelling up like a balloon, and I have dimples!
> 
> I'm trying to look on the positive side, though. So many people are so sick, and I have something treatable. Plus a husband who loves me, and a comfy house to recuperate in. And I was healthy on Christmas (my birthday ), so we were able to bring my 97-year-old Mom over from Assisted Living for a couple of hours. She enjoyed herself, and we enjoyed her.


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> I just love those rainbow sequins! Great purchase, @missie1 .


Thanks Elaine


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck. I've got pneumonia. Oxygen saturation 88, so breathing is an interesting proposition. Hah.
> 
> The good news, though… it's not Covid. I've had the rapid test and the PCR, and they both came back negative.
> 
> My pulmonologist has me on 10 days of a strong antibiotic plus 5 days of prednisone. My face is swelling up like a balloon, and I have dimples!
> 
> I'm trying to look on the positive side, though. So many people are so sick, and I have something treatable. Plus a husband who loves me, and a comfy house to recuperate in. And I was healthy on Christmas (my birthday ), so we were able to bring my 97-year-old Mom over from Assisted Living for a couple of hours. She enjoyed herself, and we enjoyed her.


Glad it’s not Covid but be very careful with the pneumonia and get plenty of rest.  Feel better soon


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck. I've got pneumonia. Oxygen saturation 88, so breathing is an interesting proposition. Hah.
> 
> The good news, though… it's not Covid. I've had the rapid test and the PCR, and they both came back negative.
> 
> My pulmonologist has me on 10 days of a strong antibiotic plus 5 days of prednisone. My face is swelling up like a balloon, and I have dimples!
> 
> I'm trying to look on the positive side, though. So many people are so sick, and I have something treatable. Plus a husband who loves me, and a comfy house to recuperate in. And I was healthy on Christmas (my birthday ), so we were able to bring my 97-year-old Mom over from Assisted Living for a couple of hours. She enjoyed herself, and we enjoyed her.


I'm so sorry. Feel better soon! Did you ever get the pneumonia vaccine? Is that just for viral pneumonia? I got the first one. I'm supposed to go back next year for the second one.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck. I've got pneumonia. Oxygen saturation 88, so breathing is an interesting proposition. Hah.
> 
> The good news, though… it's not Covid. I've had the rapid test and the PCR, and they both came back negative.
> 
> My pulmonologist has me on 10 days of a strong antibiotic plus 5 days of prednisone. My face is swelling up like a balloon, and I have dimples!
> 
> I'm trying to look on the positive side, though. So many people are so sick, and I have something treatable. Plus a husband who loves me, and a comfy house to recuperate in. And I was healthy on Christmas (my birthday ), so we were able to bring my 97-year-old Mom over from Assisted Living for a couple of hours. She enjoyed herself, and we enjoyed her.



So sorry you're sick. Hope you recover quickly. 

Happy (belated) birthday!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> OMG, I am sooooo sorry to hear this! I understand that he tested positive, but is he also feeling sick? I know he was really down and out with his first case, but that was long before vaccinations. I'm hoping that this second case won't be as bad.
> 
> Sending good thoughts to your entire family. I'm livid on behlaf of the people who do all the RIGHT things (as opposed to those who don't… do NOT get me started!) and get sick anyway. This virus is relentless.


I feel exactly the same way.

I have to wonder if ultimately we will find a genetic component to vulnerability because he’s already had it and is vaxxed + boosted and got it again. And, he’s having tough (but doesn’t look at all life threatening) symptoms again. In contrast, DD has asthma and hasn’t even had a cold or asthma attack in 3 years because of active quarantining.

I remembered you have a BTW! Is yours getting saggy at the corners? I have to keep mine full or it looks a little deflated which isn’t helping my irritation with it. I’ve never had a bag sag / lose shape on me before.

And, I’m so sorry you have pneumonia.   I had it once many years ago after a bad flu and it’s no joke. Every single breath hurt. Hoping for better days soon.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> What a mess! So sorry your Christmas got dunked up.


Thank you! At least my other son who is away from home is starting to feel better, so I can get a good nights sleep and not worry so much tonight.


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> Thank you. I am only adding special Chanels going forward as well. No more classics for me


I think that’s a smart move. You have the basics covered. And, we have so little occasion to wear any of our bags compared to pre-covid. Plus, how many flap bags can we own before it gets boring?  

Only get what you have to have (functionally) or have a passion for. 





JenJBS said:


> Since it's almost 2022 is a new Thread going to be started for next year?


Anyone can start the thread or do monthly challenges. So go fo it!  @eggtartapproved started the threads years ago but hasn’t been around much lastely.


dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! At least my other son who is away from home is starting to feel better, so I can get a good nights sleep and not worry so much tonight.


 I’m glad he’s doing better. It’s hard worrying about our “babies” when they’re no longer at home.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck. I've got pneumonia. Oxygen saturation 88, so breathing is an interesting proposition. Hah.
> 
> The good news, though… it's not Covid. I've had the rapid test and the PCR, and they both came back negative.
> 
> My pulmonologist has me on 10 days of a strong antibiotic plus 5 days of prednisone. My face is swelling up like a balloon, and I have dimples!
> 
> I'm trying to look on the positive side, though. So many people are so sick, and I have something treatable. Plus a husband who loves me, and a comfy house to recuperate in. And I was healthy on Christmas (my birthday ), so we were able to bring my 97-year-old Mom over from Assisted Living for a couple of hours. She enjoyed herself, and we enjoyed her.


I am very sorry to hear about your illness. I hope you are quite comfortable and cozy as you recover!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck. I've got pneumonia. Oxygen saturation 88, so breathing is an interesting proposition. Hah.
> 
> The good news, though… it's not Covid. I've had the rapid test and the PCR, and they both came back negative.
> 
> My pulmonologist has me on 10 days of a strong antibiotic plus 5 days of prednisone. My face is swelling up like a balloon, and I have dimples!
> 
> I'm trying to look on the positive side, though. So many people are so sick, and I have something treatable. Plus a husband who loves me, and a comfy house to recuperate in. And I was healthy on Christmas (my birthday ), so we were able to bring my 97-year-old Mom over from Assisted Living for a couple of hours. She enjoyed herself, and we enjoyed her.


Sending you healing thoughts dear Elaine and wishing you speedy recovery!  And belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## 880

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck. I've got pneumonia. Oxygen saturation 88, so breathing is an interesting proposition. Hah.
> 
> The good news, though… it's not Covid. I've had the rapid test and the PCR, and they both came back negative.
> 
> My pulmonologist has me on 10 days of a strong antibiotic plus 5 days of prednisone. My face is swelling up like a balloon, and I have dimples!
> 
> I'm trying to look on the positive side, though. So many people are so sick, and I have something treatable. Plus a husband who loves me, and a comfy house to recuperate in. And I was healthy on Christmas (my birthday ), so we were able to bring my 97-year-old Mom over from Assisted Living for a couple of hours. She enjoyed herself, and we enjoyed her.


I am so sorry! But glad you were healthy for your birthday! And that your mom could be with you too! Sending virtual hugs!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I fell off the wagon last year but I'm hopping back on... one foot dangling off said wagon. As always I've given myself permission to purchase thrifted handbags and ones that are a rarity online ; however, I want to stick to minimal consumption habits especially given that I'm graduating this year. I'm so excited to see where this year takes me even if I can't buy all of the handbags I desire.

I would like to purchase the larger version of my Soho Flap in Mini Signature in either black or red. I'm definitely leaning towards the black version. A bigger bag option is definitely needed in my collection.

Finding your signature style requires an element of risk-taking. If there's a style you've always wanted to try now is the best time to do so. I suggest looking at a multitude of fashion blogs from a lot of different countries, mixing those particular elements into your personal style. If you like certain materials, keep a list of them and prioritize them.

This is the year that I'm attempting to dress more femininely... skirts, dresses, the works. My femininity is a power, not a weakness. I want to reclaim being girly and loving fashion in this deeply misogynistic society. In fact, I have this gorgeous blush pink quilted lunchbox coming in the mail. It's exactly what i'm looking for.


----------



## More bags

@ElainePG Thanks for your kind words re: my son getting Covid. We adjusted our plans and missed seeing our relatives. The silver lining being that we found out in time to cancel a get together with elderly grandparents.  I love your Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae bag, so pretty! Happy belated birthday, so wonderful you could celebrate with your mom! Ugh, sorry to hear about the Pneumonia diagnosis. Take good care, I hope you feel better and recover quickly! Also wanted to add, from previous conversations about loving cashmere sweaters, I purchased two cashmere sweaters on sale tonight and I was thinking of you!

@880 thanks for your kind wishes re: my son.

@cowgirlsboots I am glad to hear you are recovering. I hope you can enjoy a Christmas feast and celebration when you’re able to. Congratulations on your new Dior - it was meant to be!

@Vintage Leather such a cool concept, the Clutch Library - love it!

@Sparkletastic congratulations on your new clutch- it’s beautiful! I’m sorry to hear your son got Covid again, and your plans changed at the last minute - so disappointing!

@Jereni great new By Far mini satchel in brick velvet and Burberry bag. I’m sorry to hear you tested positive for Covid. I hope you’re feeling better, and only have a mild case.

@Purses & Perfumes thank you for your good wishes for my son. Congratulations on your BV Gold Knot! May you have many opportunities  to carry it!

@BowieFan1971 yay on your upcoming Paris trip! Wishing you safe travels!

@dcooney4 so sad to hear your Christmas Eve plans were canceled at the last minute, and that your other son has Covid - so frustrating!

@missie1 what an amazing rainbow sequined Chanel!


----------



## lill_canele

Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. S and I have spent a lot of fun money recently on travel / purchases while traveling / my bday (pent up covid fun). I can afford the bag but sheesh. The idea of buying it now makes me feel a little hungover because fundamentally I’m a saver over a spender. But, I’ll forever regret not owning it if I don’t get it.
> 
> What would you do? Will we even have special occasions / galas / parties again to wear pretty little nothings in a post covid world?



There will be a day when we can go to parties/special occasions. All in good time.
Fortunately or unfortunately generally  humans are relatively good at 2 things:
1) Resilience 
2) “Forgetfulness”

Of course people will not forget easily or quickly but most will gradually come to terms in their own way and learn to move on. It will take time but it will slowly fade from the forefront of our minds as we continue with our lives.

This is a chapter in our lives, albeit a painful one, but just a chapter. It feels terrible now because we’re in the thick of it. 
As we move on, things may never be the exactly the same as they were before but we will find a way. And life will go on.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck. I've got pneumonia. Oxygen saturation 88, so breathing is an interesting proposition. Hah.
> 
> The good news, though… it's not Covid. I've had the rapid test and the PCR, and they both came back negative.
> 
> My pulmonologist has me on 10 days of a strong antibiotic plus 5 days of prednisone. My face is swelling up like a balloon, and I have dimples!
> 
> I'm trying to look on the positive side, though. So many people are so sick, and I have something treatable. Plus a husband who loves me, and a comfy house to recuperate in. And I was healthy on Christmas (my birthday ), so we were able to bring my 97-year-old Mom over from Assisted Living for a couple of hours. She enjoyed herself, and we enjoyed her.


Oh no! I hope you get well soon. It is not fun, I had it many years ago and had to stop nursing cold turkey because the meds were dangerous for the baby. It turned the milk green.  Rest and get well!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck. I've got pneumonia. Oxygen saturation 88, so breathing is an interesting proposition. Hah.
> 
> The good news, though… it's not Covid. I've had the rapid test and the PCR, and they both came back negative.
> 
> My pulmonologist has me on 10 days of a strong antibiotic plus 5 days of prednisone. My face is swelling up like a balloon, and I have dimples!
> 
> I'm trying to look on the positive side, though. So many people are so sick, and I have something treatable. Plus a husband who loves me, and a comfy house to recuperate in. And I was healthy on Christmas (my birthday ), so we were able to bring my 97-year-old Mom over from Assisted Living for a couple of hours. She enjoyed herself, and we enjoyed her.


So sorry to hear this.  Take good care and feel better soon.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck. I've got pneumonia. Oxygen saturation 88, so breathing is an interesting proposition. Hah.
> 
> The good news, though… it's not Covid. I've had the rapid test and the PCR, and they both came back negative.
> 
> My pulmonologist has me on 10 days of a strong antibiotic plus 5 days of prednisone. My face is swelling up like a balloon, and I have dimples!
> 
> I'm trying to look on the positive side, though. So many people are so sick, and I have something treatable. Plus a husband who loves me, and a comfy house to recuperate in. And I was healthy on Christmas (my birthday ), so we were able to bring my 97-year-old Mom over from Assisted Living for a couple of hours. She enjoyed herself, and we enjoyed her.



So sorry you're ill  

It's wonderful that you can think of your blessings (it reminds me to be thankful for mine) 

A very happy birthday to you (same day as my SIL) and many happy returns of the day


----------



## JenJBS

@More bags 
Such great goals! 
Thank you! Love that article you shared. Really helpful! I'd forgotten that conversation about iconic pieces! 

@SakuraSakura 
Congratulations on graduating this year! Wonderful goals! 
Hadn't thought about risk taking with finding a signature style. Thanks! 

@mariliz11 
You're very welcome.
I'm impressed with your shopping habits. Well done! Congratulations on reaching the elusive purse peace!


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I love this! So classy, and great with your outfit. Also it looks as though it will be a very useful design. Phone in the outside pocket, right? And the handles are an unusual shape, which gives it visual interest.
> 
> Did Mr. J pick this out himself? Or did Santa whisper in his ear?



Thank you! Yes to the outside pocket for the phone - it is incredibly convenient.

Mr J picked it out himself yes! He did an excellent job


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck. I've got pneumonia. Oxygen saturation 88, so breathing is an interesting proposition. Hah.
> 
> The good news, though… it's not Covid. I've had the rapid test and the PCR, and they both came back negative.
> 
> My pulmonologist has me on 10 days of a strong antibiotic plus 5 days of prednisone. My face is swelling up like a balloon, and I have dimples!
> 
> I'm trying to look on the positive side, though. So many people are so sick, and I have something treatable. Plus a husband who loves me, and a comfy house to recuperate in. And I was healthy on Christmas (my birthday ), so we were able to bring my 97-year-old Mom over from Assisted Living for a couple of hours. She enjoyed herself, and we enjoyed her.



Awww, I’m so sorry to hear this. But at least it isn’t COVID with strict isolation rules? It’s at least nice that it’s after Christmas and you were able to see your mom! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck. I've got pneumonia. Oxygen saturation 88, so breathing is an interesting proposition. Hah.
> 
> The good news, though… it's not Covid. I've had the rapid test and the PCR, and they both came back negative.
> 
> My pulmonologist has me on 10 days of a strong antibiotic plus 5 days of prednisone. My face is swelling up like a balloon, and I have dimples!
> 
> I'm trying to look on the positive side, though. So many people are so sick, and I have something treatable. Plus a husband who loves me, and a comfy house to recuperate in. And I was healthy on Christmas (my birthday ), so we were able to bring my 97-year-old Mom over from Assisted Living for a couple of hours. She enjoyed herself, and we enjoyed her.



Belated Happy Birthday to you! I´m so sorry yu fell ill! May you feel much better soon!


----------



## Sparkletastic

We have a 2022 thread so, I’m going to jump in with my 2021 goals year end report.

• _Extend 100% success rate metric to all meaningful wardrobe purchases - handbags, shoes, jewelry. _
Score: A+

My intent was to not buy anything that I ultimately would not like because I didn’t think it through. I achieved that perfectly. I did buy two items I won’t keep but it was due to issues out of my control (undisclosed damage and a new work laptop that doesn’t fit)

• _Purchase no more than 3 bags: black tote, gold WOC and serindipity bag._

Score: A-

I didn’t get the perfect black tote but I did finally replace my black Chanel (had to happen), bought a small gold bag (pics to come) and a got cute novelty bag. No serendipity bag yet but I’m not going to force it.

• _Wear 5 least used bags at least 4 times this year (presuming quarantine lifts by June.)_

Score: A

 I now WFH, Covid is still a PITA and, well, … flipping brain surgery.  So I don’t go as many places. I did very well when I could.

• _Buy no more than 4 pieces of jewelry._

Score:   

We shall not speak of this category. LOL!

I’ll share photos of my new 2 real + 2 “action figure” bags purchased this year when the last one comes in.


----------



## whateve

I don't see a link to the new thread so here it is: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-bag-and-slg-collection-anyone-else.1048698/

Apologies if it has already been posted and I missed it.


----------



## Jereni

I’m also going to grade my 2021 goals before heading over to the new thread:

*- Rotate through my collection by wearing a different bag every day*

Grade: A+
Didn’t change literally every day to the next but I did manage to cycle through pretty much all my bags every month. 

*- Sell the designer bags that I’m not using enough*

Grade: A+
Sold some Proenza Schoulers where the love had dropped off, plus some other designer pieces. 

*- Take better care of my bags through conditioning and cleaning*

Grade: C
I only did 1 round of conditioning this year and I need to do better. 

*- Come off Chanel Ban Island but for ONLY ONE bag. *

Grade: F
Bought the bag I had been wanting, only to find that I didn’t like it as much as I thought. And bought other Chanels too. On an up note, given my HG burgundy coco handle, I might have largely reached Chanel purse peace. 

*- Use my Coach Borough more because it’s the bag that started it all*

Grade: A-
I think I wore it every month, but only once a month. I don’t find I reach for it much, which is weird bc I still love it.

See you all on the 2022 thread!


----------



## dcooney4

End of year report
1. Remain in allotted shelf space, no squeezing bags.
A+ with many spots open and available.
2. Stay Firmly in my budget
A+
3. No Bags weighing over 2 pounds
A+  One or two are close but due to the design do not cause pain.
4. Rotate and use all my bags with the exception of specialty bags
A  
5. Keep bag list and photos up to date and check them before hitting the buy button.
A+
6. Have fun with them . 
A++


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## Vintage Leather

In January, father passed away, and in March, my cousin passed away, my mother healed from her partial amputation. In June, I caught covid, and in August, my uncle passed away, I sold my little cottage in the pines in September, my 16 yr old caught covid, and I went through a second bout. In November, I was diagnosed with lumps in my lungs, and thyroid disorder. In December, I changed jobs. I had to replace the HVAC, and the next day, we had a leak on the roof. And another uncle was hospitalized yesterday. 

It’s been a challenging year which has forced me to confront some hard truths about my life and lifestyle. My final stats are: 

December
Bags In: 0
Bags out: 0
Accessories In: 1
Accessories Out: 14
Total out: 190


December YTD
Bags In: 4
Bags Out: 9
Accessories In: 16
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 193
Total out : 2085


1) touch everything I own this year
B+
I touched the majority of things I owned, including a major pantry rearrangement. I haven’t gotten to a dozen boxes, including tools, but have done about 95% 

2) no net gain - no buying anything for my closet unless I can fund it with things I’ve sold.
A+
In addition to funding my closet purchases, I was able to partially pay for the HVAC. It was great to have the money but also really stressful 

3) including my donations, do a 2021 in 2021. Eliminate 2021 items from my home.
A+
2085!!
This does not include trash, even if it was still usable, ect. I could probably eliminate another 2000-3000 without having a major impact on my life; the average American home has 9000 items in it, according to a UCLA study. I want to get to the point where I can’t lose things because I don’t have cluttered spaces, and where I can move  easily and in a day or two.


----------



## msd_bags

I have been in this annual thread since mid 2016 (if I’m not mistaken), but the pandemic took my mind off bags and well, tpf, in the latter part of last year and most of this year.  I involved myself in other activities that helped me keep my sanity in the midst of the pandemic.  

I’ve not gotten back to regular bag rotation now since I almost only go out to go to the office.  I go to the mall only for errands.  

So I have nothing to report this year, only to say that most of my bags have not been out of their dust bags in a year or so.  I also have not had any bag purchase since August 2020, which is actually a good thing!


----------



## BowieFan1971

I don’t remember my resolutions, but while I made some big ticket purchases (Hermès), I bought less bags than 2020. Especially in the last half of the year. I got my HG bag (gold Bolide) and rescued another bag (1956 Kelly) that is a true piece of history I am so proud to own. I will buy a bag each in Paris and Italy (bramd/style TBD), but that should be it. 

I also finally honed in on exactly the bag specs that are right for me after some trial and error over the last few years. So now I can buy much more intentionally and know that I will be happy with my purchases.

I found the designers I like, much thanks to you guys, so it is easy for me to say no to what is trendy/popular/“it.”

I found “my” colors, the ones I love and will use, so I can resist other colors I would have bought because they were “missing” but that I would not use (pink, I’m talking to you…).

This has been a challenging year after another challenging year, but I have learned and grown, along with having some wonderful experiences. Not sad to see 2021 go, but I can look back fondly on the year overall.


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> In January, father passed away, and in March, my cousin passed away, my mother healed from her partial amputation. In June, I caught covid, and in August, my uncle passed away, I sold my little cottage in the pines in September, my 16 yr old caught covid, and I went through a second bout. In November, I was diagnosed with lumps in my lungs, and thyroid disorder. In December, I changed jobs. I had to replace the HVAC, and the next day, we had a leak on the roof. And another uncle was hospitalized yesterday.
> 
> It’s been a challenging year which has forced me to confront some hard truths about my life and lifestyle. My final stats are:
> 
> December
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 1
> Accessories Out: 14
> Total out: 190
> 
> 
> December YTD
> Bags In: 4
> Bags Out: 9
> Accessories In: 16
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 193
> Total out : 2085
> 
> 
> 1) touch everything I own this year
> B+
> I touched the majority of things I owned, including a major pantry rearrangement. I haven’t gotten to a dozen boxes, including tools, but have done about 95%
> 
> 2) no net gain - no buying anything for my closet unless I can fund it with things I’ve sold.
> A+
> In addition to funding my closet purchases, I was able to partially pay for the HVAC. It was great to have the money but also really stressful
> 
> 3) including my donations, do a 2021 in 2021. Eliminate 2021 items from my home.
> A+
> 2085!!
> This does not include trash, even if it was still usable, ect. I could probably eliminate another 2000-3000 without having a major impact on my life; the average American home has 9000 items in it, according to a UCLA study. I want to get to the point where I can’t lose things because I don’t have cluttered spaces, and where I can move  easily and in a day or two.


You have had an incredibly tough year . May 2022 bring you health and happiness. !


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck. I've got pneumonia. Oxygen saturation 88, so breathing is an interesting proposition. Hah.
> 
> The good news, though… it's not Covid. I've had the rapid test and the PCR, and they both came back negative.
> 
> My pulmonologist has me on 10 days of a strong antibiotic plus 5 days of prednisone. My face is swelling up like a balloon, and I have dimples!
> 
> I'm trying to look on the positive side, though. So many people are so sick, and I have something treatable. Plus a husband who loves me, and a comfy house to recuperate in. And I was healthy on Christmas (my birthday ), so we were able to bring my 97-year-old Mom over from Assisted Living for a couple of hours. She enjoyed herself, and we enjoyed her.


Oh my goodness! I’m glad it’s not COVID, but pneumonia is no joke. Sending you hugs and wishes for a quick recovery - take care of yourself! 
Also - Happy Birthday! 
And lastly, I’m so glad your mother was able to join you! ❤️


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> *I remembered you have a BTW! Is yours getting saggy at the corners? I have to keep mine full or it looks a little deflated which isn’t helping my irritation with it. I’ve never had a bag sag / lose shape on me before.*
> 
> And, I’m so sorry you have pneumonia.   I had it once many years ago after a bad flu and it’s no joke. Every single breath hurt. Hoping for better days soon.


My BTW isn't getting saggy at the corners, but maybe I should store it stuffed in case that happens? I don't carry it very often. Maybe that's why.

*I'm* getting a bit saggy at the corners, though… definitely time to get back on the treadmill once I have my breath back!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry. Feel better soon! Did you ever get the pneumonia vaccine? Is that just for viral pneumonia? I got the first one. I'm supposed to go back next year for the second one.


Yes, I did get the pneumonia vaccine. But I'm not sure what sort of pneumonia that protects against. I just do what my pulmonologist tell me to. At least mine is bacterial, so there's a way to fix it. And by now, 4 days into the antibiotics, I'm feeling better.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> I fell off the wagon last year but I'm hopping back on... one foot dangling off said wagon. As always I've given myself permission to purchase thrifted handbags and ones that are a rarity online ; however, I want to stick to minimal consumption habits especially given that I'm graduating this year. I'm so excited to see where this year takes me even if I can't buy all of the handbags I desire.
> 
> I would like to purchase the larger version of my Soho Flap in Mini Signature in either black or red. I'm definitely leaning towards the black version. A bigger bag option is definitely needed in my collection.
> 
> Finding your signature style requires an element of risk-taking. If there's a style you've always wanted to try now is the best time to do so. I suggest looking at a multitude of fashion blogs from a lot of different countries, mixing those particular elements into your personal style. If you like certain materials, keep a list of them and prioritize them.
> 
> This is the year that I'm attempting to dress more femininely... skirts, dresses, the works. My femininity is a power, not a weakness. I want to reclaim being girly and loving fashion in this deeply misogynistic society. In fact, I have this gorgeous blush pink quilted lunchbox coming in the mail. It's exactly what i'm looking for.


I love the idea of reclaiming your feminity as a power, not a weakness! Thank heavens we no longer have to "power dress" in navy suits with padded shoulders that make us look like football players! The blush pink bag sounds exactly right.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I don't see a link to the new thread so here it is: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-bag-and-slg-collection-anyone-else.1048698/
> 
> Apologies if it has already been posted and I missed it.



It got moved to the '22 thread. Thanks for posting it again


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> In January, father passed away, and in March, my cousin passed away, my mother healed from her partial amputation. In June, I caught covid, and in August, my uncle passed away, I sold my little cottage in the pines in September, my 16 yr old caught covid, and I went through a second bout. In November, I was diagnosed with lumps in my lungs, and thyroid disorder. In December, I changed jobs. I had to replace the HVAC, and the next day, we had a leak on the roof. And another uncle was hospitalized yesterday.
> 
> It’s been a challenging year which has forced me to confront some hard truths about my life and lifestyle. My final stats are:
> 
> December
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 1
> Accessories Out: 14
> Total out: 190
> 
> 
> December YTD
> Bags In: 4
> Bags Out: 9
> Accessories In: 16
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 193
> Total out : 2085
> 
> 
> 1) touch everything I own this year
> B+
> I touched the majority of things I owned, including a major pantry rearrangement. I haven’t gotten to a dozen boxes, including tools, but have done about 95%
> 
> 2) no net gain - no buying anything for my closet unless I can fund it with things I’ve sold.
> A+
> In addition to funding my closet purchases, I was able to partially pay for the HVAC. It was great to have the money but also really stressful
> 
> 3) including my donations, do a 2021 in 2021. Eliminate 2021 items from my home.
> A+
> 2085!!
> This does not include trash, even if it was still usable, ect. I could probably eliminate another 2000-3000 without having a major impact on my life; the average American home has 9000 items in it, according to a UCLA study. I want to get to the point where I can’t lose things because I don’t have cluttered spaces, and where I can move  easily and in a day or two.


I am so sorry for your very difficult losses this year. "Challenging" doesn't even begin to describe it. If it were me, I'd be hiding under the covers.

May 2022 be an easier year for you.


----------



## ElainePG

Thank you for all the well-wishes, everyone. So much appreciated. 

I'm out of bed today (whoop-dee-doo!) and feeling well enough to be at the computer for a while. 

Here are my final stats for 2021. See everyone over on the 2022 thread, and happy new year!

Bags out: 5 (sold 3, donated 2)
Bags in: 4 
This leaves me with 22 bags in my collection: 14 everyday bags, 8 small/weekend/special occasion bags

SLGs out: 1
SLGs in: 5 (um… I went a little nuts with card cases)


----------



## papertiger

*Report Card '21 

Bag rotation: *

Grade: B

Apart from wearing the same 3 cross-body bags I managed to still carry at least 10 other bags on a reg basis, and some rarely-worn ones too. All this in a very poor year for travel, work and outings. Therefore, the grade has been adjusted from C+ to B to allow for lack of opportunity.

*Selling bags:*

Grade: D

Still have too many bags to count.

Useless 

*Buying bags*

Grade A+
Admired many, didn't buy any 

*Other notable ins and outs*

Grade B

Very naughty on the jewellery front but happy (Cartier and Solange Azagury Partridge) RTW and accessories were carefully thought-through (Gucci, SLP/YSL, McQueen). Scarves, stuck to my 2 or less per season + 1 preloved mousseline.

I donated plenty of good/designer clothes and jewellery to Age UK

I have been wearing and enjoying jewellery and clothes (given any opportunity). Nothing has been left for 'best'.

*Leather maintenance *

Grade: B

I did well cleaning and brushing bags and shoes/boots before wearing/storage. However, I lost 2 x 18K butterflies from Annoushka and Hermes earrings so will be chasing replacements.


----------



## missie1

Report Card 2021

I failed miserably at restraint Next year I plan to stick to the goals and no unauthorized spending


----------



## JenJBS

Such impressive end of year, and December - reports!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My guilty purchase arrived today: NO REGRETS! 
This bag is Galliano perfection and my heart is hammering with joy! Dior D´Trick 2004













It´s immaculate, was packaged beautifully and came with its dustbag, card, care booklet and their little envelop.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> My guilty purchase arrived today: NO REGRETS!
> This bag is Galliano perfection and my heart is hammering with joy! Dior D´Trick 2004
> 
> View attachment 5283418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283422
> View attachment 5283423
> View attachment 5283424
> View attachment 5283425
> View attachment 5283426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283427
> 
> It´s immaculate, was packaged beautifully and came with its dustbag, card, care booklet and their little envelop.


Wow, this is an amazing bag, and in terrific collection! A great end-of-year present to yourself.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Cookiefiend

December stats!
Bags in or out - zero!
SLG - zero!
Scarves... 3 in, 2 out! 

My goal in December was to wear all 3 of my red bags 3 times each - I succeeded with 2 of them, but only wore the Drag twice. It rained a lot! But I could carry it yet this month and make my goal. Maybe Friday if it doesn't rain?

I honestly don't remember what exactly my goals were for the year... 
Probably to not buy so many scarves (I'd give myself a F because I bought 34! )
Sell some scarves (sold 17 - so that makes me even? 34 - 17 = 17! )
I did buy more purses than intended (6). One I'm trying to sell - I just don't like bags that zip shut (lesson learned finally and no Bolide for me), one I haven't carried but when the right situation calls - I'll have it!. One was a gift (birthday!), and one I fell in love with when I walked past it. The other 2, well I have no excuse but I can say that those 2 have been carried quite a bit! 
I sold one purse, and gave one to my mother. 
I read 33 books - the most I have read in years! 
I cleaned out the basement and donated a lot to a local charity. I also made a cash donation to the same charity every month - the first time I've done that - I'm glad I did and I'll continue it. 

See you all on the new thread! 
(I'll have a new purse in January - my Christmas prezzie had to be returned)


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my goodness! I’m glad it’s not COVID, but pneumonia is no joke. Sending you hugs and wishes for a quick recovery - take care of yourself!
> Also - Happy Birthday!
> And lastly, I’m so glad your mother was able to join you! ❤


Thank you, sweetie.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> My guilty purchase arrived today: NO REGRETS!
> This bag is Galliano perfection and my heart is hammering with joy! Dior D´Trick 2004
> 
> View attachment 5283418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283422
> View attachment 5283423
> View attachment 5283424
> View attachment 5283425
> View attachment 5283426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283427
> 
> It´s immaculate, was packaged beautifully and came with its dustbag, card, care booklet and their little envelop.


Ohmygosh!!! It's gorgeous - congratulations!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

As everybody is checking their goals for this year here I am:
I found my old post.

*My handbag goals for 2021- did I stick to them?*


*no random purchases (aka buy for buying´s sake, buy because "one has to own this brand", ...)*
Ok, I did quite good here. I refrained from most buying for buying´s sake- and when I caved in, checked my purchase immediately and immediately marched it out of the door when I noticed it wasn´t for me.
As far as I remember all thoughtless purchases that weren´t right in the end were sold: bags, shoes, clothes or are at least listed for sale.
I bought one bag because I had to "own this brand": a Roberta di Camerino which is lovely, in a colour (navy) I did not have and was quite cheap on top. If it will annoy me owning it some time in the future I am sure I can recover the 25 Euro when selling it on.

*only buy what I love*
Yes! I only bought what I loved! I did not compromise. Sometimes I only loved it in the moment of the purchase- that are the above cases- but everything else I loved, researched, watched and finaly pounced. I bought some vintage clothing items I really loved even though they needed heavy alterations, but I did these and now the clothes do fit me.

*research, research, research... to make sure the bags I think I´d like actually are what I like plus to gain the knowledge to buy preloved without fear of fakes*
Research has become my middle name! I still only buy preloved bags and meanwhile I think I know what´s authentic, so a lot less fear of fakes.

*what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold*
Done! Will always do!

*use the proceeds to upgrade*
Done! Most sales only recovered my initial spendings, but they all went into my new purchases. I think I did upgrade well finally buying some more expensive pieces, too to get forever bags, shoes, vintage collectible clothes in good condition.

*wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*
Oops... that´s my weak point!
At least I am now using some of my Dior bags on a daily base, not the crazy collectors pieces, mainly the New Lock bags- and it has not ruined them.
The biggest step was to actually put the perfect Karenina wallet into daily use. I did it, I did not regret it! Using this wallet is a daily treat!

Regarding my vintage clothes collection I have tried hard to actually wear some of the pieces. Not going anywhere made it tricky. Some of my coats have been used with great pleasure and at the beginning of the month I even braved to wear my vintage 50ies or 60ies kitten (not ozelot, but some type of wild cat, bought in awful state at a fleamarket for 10 Euro and restored by myself) to the supermarket. Nobody batted an eye: they don´t see the difference here!

*enjoy!*
I did! I do! I will do!

What to change?

I really have to go through everything I own and do a good purge. Especially when it comes to clothes I still own items which I´ve been having for years, that aren´t right for me anymore.
I need to do a shoe purge, too. (I started, but didn´t dig out all of them...)
I´m getting older, my body changes, my complexion and haircolour have changed. I have to define a style that is right for me right now and curate what I have with this in sight. As much as I yearn for my lost youth, I don´t get away with little girl items anymore and there´s no sense in still owning them!
Regarding handbags  it´s the "wear it" I have to work on!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> My guilty purchase arrived today: NO REGRETS!
> This bag is Galliano perfection and my heart is hammering with joy! Dior D´Trick 2004
> 
> View attachment 5283418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283422
> View attachment 5283423
> View attachment 5283424
> View attachment 5283425
> View attachment 5283426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283427
> 
> It´s immaculate, was packaged beautifully and came with its dustbag, card, care booklet and their little envelop.


Congratulations! What a treat to get the care booklet too. I love that little pocket for the D.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> My guilty purchase arrived today: NO REGRETS!
> This bag is Galliano perfection and my heart is hammering with joy! Dior D´Trick 2004
> 
> View attachment 5283418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283422
> View attachment 5283423
> View attachment 5283424
> View attachment 5283425
> View attachment 5283426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283427
> 
> It´s immaculate, was packaged beautifully and came with its dustbag, card, care booklet and their little envelop.


Wow! Galliano perfection indeed! And it looks perfect! Congrats!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

...and for the last time this year:

*December 2021 stats

2 bags in...* a red (!) Dior Delices I had bought as a Christmas present to myself, but haven´t finished bringing up to standard yet and the beautiful unicorn that arrived today: Dior D´Trick. 


*0 bags out...* due to Covid and being in quarantine I had to pause all my listings. I had really hoped to sell a bag or two before Christmas, but I wasn´t allowed out of the house, so no need to have listings online and then disappoint people. 

*no slgs in our out*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> My guilty purchase arrived today: NO REGRETS!
> This bag is Galliano perfection and my heart is hammering with joy! Dior D´Trick 2004
> 
> View attachment 5283418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283422
> View attachment 5283423
> View attachment 5283424
> View attachment 5283425
> View attachment 5283426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283427
> 
> It´s immaculate, was packaged beautifully and came with its dustbag, card, care booklet and their little envelop.


Yay, @cowgirlsboots, the bag looks perfect!  Congrats and enjoy! 

Congrats also to @missie1 and @Jereni on your sparkly and stylish acquisitions. 

We already have a new thread up for 2022.  I will have to evaluate how I did this year, and also think a bit about my goals for the upcoming year, and will post in a bit.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vintage Leather said:


> In January, father passed away, and in March, my cousin passed away, my mother healed from her partial amputation. In June, I caught covid, and in August, my uncle passed away, I sold my little cottage in the pines in September, my 16 yr old caught covid, and I went through a second bout. In November, I was diagnosed with lumps in my lungs, and thyroid disorder. In December, I changed jobs. I had to replace the HVAC, and the next day, we had a leak on the roof. And another uncle was hospitalized yesterday.
> 
> It’s been a challenging year which has forced me to confront some hard truths about my life and lifestyle. My final stats are:
> 
> December
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 1
> Accessories Out: 14
> Total out: 190
> 
> 
> December YTD
> Bags In: 4
> Bags Out: 9
> Accessories In: 16
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 193
> Total out : 2085
> 
> 
> 1) touch everything I own this year
> B+
> I touched the majority of things I owned, including a major pantry rearrangement. I haven’t gotten to a dozen boxes, including tools, but have done about 95%
> 
> 2) no net gain - no buying anything for my closet unless I can fund it with things I’ve sold.
> A+
> In addition to funding my closet purchases, I was able to partially pay for the HVAC. It was great to have the money but also really stressful
> 
> 3) including my donations, do a 2021 in 2021. Eliminate 2021 items from my home.
> A+
> 2085!!
> This does not include trash, even if it was still usable, ect. I could probably eliminate another 2000-3000 without having a major impact on my life; the average American home has 9000 items in it, according to a UCLA study. I want to get to the point where I can’t lose things because I don’t have cluttered spaces, and where I can move  easily and in a day or two.


 Hugs to you. You’ve had a rough year. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> My guilty purchase arrived today: NO REGRETS!
> This bag is Galliano perfection and my heart is hammering with joy! Dior D´Trick 2004
> 
> View attachment 5283418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283422
> View attachment 5283423
> View attachment 5283424
> View attachment 5283425
> View attachment 5283426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283427
> 
> It´s immaculate, was packaged beautifully and came with its dustbag, card, care booklet and their little envelop.


I’m so glad you’re happy with your new arrival!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> My guilty purchase arrived today: NO REGRETS!
> This bag is Galliano perfection and my heart is hammering with joy! Dior D´Trick 2004
> 
> View attachment 5283418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283422
> View attachment 5283423
> View attachment 5283424
> View attachment 5283425
> View attachment 5283426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283427
> 
> It´s immaculate, was packaged beautifully and came with its dustbag, card, care booklet and their little envelop.



Apologies for my lack of restraint but this is so YOU!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> My guilty purchase arrived today: NO REGRETS!
> This bag is Galliano perfection and my heart is hammering with joy! Dior D´Trick 2004
> 
> View attachment 5283418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283422
> View attachment 5283423
> View attachment 5283424
> View attachment 5283425
> View attachment 5283426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283427
> 
> It´s immaculate, was packaged beautifully and came with its dustbag, card, care booklet and their little envelop.



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> My guilty purchase arrived today: NO REGRETS!
> This bag is Galliano perfection and my heart is hammering with joy! Dior D´Trick 2004
> 
> View attachment 5283418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283422
> View attachment 5283423
> View attachment 5283424
> View attachment 5283425
> View attachment 5283426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283427
> 
> It´s immaculate, was packaged beautifully and came with its dustbag, card, care booklet and their little envelop.


What a stunning beauty! Congratulations.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> My guilty purchase arrived today: NO REGRETS!
> This bag is Galliano perfection and my heart is hammering with joy! Dior D´Trick 2004
> 
> View attachment 5283418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283422
> View attachment 5283423
> View attachment 5283424
> View attachment 5283425
> View attachment 5283426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283427
> 
> It´s immaculate, was packaged beautifully and came with its dustbag, card, care booklet and their little envelop.


This bag was made for you. Love the details!


----------



## dcooney4

Looking at my bag usage this year has me listing another bag . As much as I adore my PLG mini I never seem to wear certain colors. I need an olive green bag. The regular green just doesn’t work with my clothes. Holding on to it just because you can’t get that color anymore but not wearing it is dumb.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Thank you all so much for all the love for my guilty unicorn purchase! I love the bag to bits and am so happy it did not end up being a regret. 
DH and DS really love it too. Both said it is like a piece of art, a collector´s piece that is absolutely wearable. DH even said he would have fully understood had I spent double of what I did spend on it...  (I certainly wouldn´t have done this, though. There are limits to my craziness!)


----------



## mariliz11

My last post here before we move to the 2022 thread! Here are my stats:

YTD
Bags in: 6 (last one was this week)
Bags out: 7
Bags listed but not sold: 4
SLGs in: 2
SLGs out: 6
SLGs listed but not sold: 2
Accessories (sunglasses, scarves, etc) sold: 8 

Wishing everyone a happy & prosperous New Year, with lots of health and fashion finds!


----------



## whateve

December stats

1 bags in
0 bags out
0 slgs in 
1 slgs out

ytd
bags in 8
bags out 4
slgs in 16
slgs out 20

I bought 2 more bags this month but I returned them. They were disappointing.


----------



## dcooney4

Dec stats
1 bag in -Having it made.
1 Bag out
0 slgs in
2 slgs out- the lv sold
0 sports/ travel  bag in
0 sports/travel out
I had the same amount of ins as I had in outs in both bags and slgs. So I did the one in and one out without realizing it. In the sport/travel I had one more out than ins. I had an insane amount of movement this year, but it all evened out in the end.


----------



## More bags

*December & 2021 YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*

Bag rotation - 11 bags December
Exited 64 items - clothing, 1 bag, sports equipment, and cosmetic/skin care items and samples/538 exited YTD
2021 other adds: 2 scarves and 1 sparkly bracelet 
2021 bag and SLG rotation: carried all of my bags and SLGs
2021 ins: added Red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag, Small 

2021 outs: Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Classic Q Natasha
Continued 1 in 1 out policy
*Dec 2021 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 1 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*2021 Year End Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 1 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*2021 Colour Usage*
Black: 77
Grey: 77
Red/Burgundy: 77
Blue: 21


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *December & 2021 YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Bag rotation - 11 bags December
> Exited 64 items - clothing, 1 bag, sports equipment, and cosmetic/skin care items and samples/538 exited YTD
> 2021 other adds: 2 scarves and 1 sparkly bracelet
> 2021 bag and SLG rotation: carried all of my bags and SLGs
> 2021 ins: added Red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag, Small
> 
> 2021 outs: Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Classic Q Natasha
> Continued 1 in 1 out policy
> *Dec 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2021 Year End Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2021 Colour Usage*
> Black: 77
> Grey: 77
> Red/Burgundy: 77
> Blue: 21
> 
> View attachment 5285648
> View attachment 5285652


That Gucci is drool worthy!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> That Gucci is drool worthy!


Thank you @dcooney4!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I replied with my goals review but forgot my tally:

2021
• Bags: 3 In / 0 out
• SLG’s 0 in / 0 out
• Clothes: Not much of anything in or out. I did however buy 11 pair of designer shoes / boots that replaced approx. an equal amount that went out.

Everything was aligned with what I wanted and intended to do so, it was a good wardrobe management year.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you all so much for all the love for my guilty unicorn purchase! I love the bag to bits and am so happy it did not end up being a regret.
> DH and DS really love it too. Both said it is like a piece of art, a collector´s piece that is absolutely wearable. DH even said he would have fully understood had I spent double of what I did spend on it...  (I certainly wouldn´t have done this, though. There are limits to my craziness!)


Your new bag is beautiful! And your DH sounds like a really sweet purse supportive kind of a husband!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sunshine mama said:


> Your new bag is beautiful! And your DH sounds like a really sweet purse supportive kind of a husband!


Thank-you!  
My DH is not necessarily into purses, but he is a collector (of many different items)himself and has a strong understanding of beauty and the need to surround oneself with it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> *December & 2021 YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Bag rotation - 11 bags December
> Exited 64 items - clothing, 1 bag, sports equipment, and cosmetic/skin care items and samples/538 exited YTD
> 2021 other adds: 2 scarves and 1 sparkly bracelet
> 2021 bag and SLG rotation: carried all of my bags and SLGs
> 2021 ins: added Red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag, Small
> 
> 2021 outs: Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Classic Q Natasha
> Continued 1 in 1 out policy
> *Dec 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2021 Year End Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2021 Colour Usage*
> Black: 77
> Grey: 77
> Red/Burgundy: 77
> Blue: 21
> 
> View attachment 5285648
> View attachment 5285652


The red Gucci is so beautiful! And as usual I really enjoy your well composed photos!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> *December & 2021 YTD Update, Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Bag rotation - 11 bags December
> Exited 64 items - clothing, 1 bag, sports equipment, and cosmetic/skin care items and samples/538 exited YTD
> 2021 other adds: 2 scarves and 1 sparkly bracelet
> 2021 bag and SLG rotation: carried all of my bags and SLGs
> 2021 ins: added Red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag, Small
> 
> 2021 outs: Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Classic Q Natasha
> Continued 1 in 1 out policy
> *Dec 2021 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2021 Year End Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2021 Colour Usage*
> Black: 77
> Grey: 77
> Red/Burgundy: 77
> Blue: 21
> 
> View attachment 5285648
> View attachment 5285652


@More bags, I don't remember if I ever told you how much I admire your red Gucci.  That shade of red is perfection and if I ever get a red bag, it will be in this exact shade of red!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> As everybody is checking their goals for this year here I am:
> I found my old post.
> 
> *My handbag goals for 2021- did I stick to them?*
> 
> 
> *no random purchases (aka buy for buying´s sake, buy because "one has to own this brand", ...)*
> Ok, I did quite good here. I refrained from most buying for buying´s sake- and when I caved in, checked my purchase immediately and immediately marched it out of the door when I noticed it wasn´t for me.
> As far as I remember all thoughtless purchases that weren´t right in the end were sold: bags, shoes, clothes or are at least listed for sale.
> I bought one bag because I had to "own this brand": a Roberta di Camerino which is lovely, in a colour (navy) I did not have and was quite cheap on top. If it will annoy me owning it some time in the future I am sure I can recover the 25 Euro when selling it on.
> 
> *only buy what I love*
> Yes! I only bought what I loved! I did not compromise. Sometimes I only loved it in the moment of the purchase- that are the above cases- but everything else I loved, researched, watched and finaly pounced. I bought some vintage clothing items I really loved even though they needed heavy alterations, but I did these and now the clothes do fit me.
> 
> *research, research, research... to make sure the bags I think I´d like actually are what I like plus to gain the knowledge to buy preloved without fear of fakes*
> Research has become my middle name! I still only buy preloved bags and meanwhile I think I know what´s authentic, so a lot less fear of fakes.
> 
> *what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold*
> Done! Will always do!
> 
> *use the proceeds to upgrade*
> Done! Most sales only recovered my initial spendings, but they all went into my new purchases. I think I did upgrade well finally buying some more expensive pieces, too to get forever bags, shoes, vintage collectible clothes in good condition.
> 
> *wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*
> Oops... that´s my weak point!
> At least I am now using some of my Dior bags on a daily base, not the crazy collectors pieces, mainly the New Lock bags- and it has not ruined them.
> The biggest step was to actually put the perfect Karenina wallet into daily use. I did it, I did not regret it! Using this wallet is a daily treat!
> 
> Regarding my vintage clothes collection I have tried hard to actually wear some of the pieces. Not going anywhere made it tricky. Some of my coats have been used with great pleasure and at the beginning of the month I even braved to wear my vintage 50ies or 60ies kitten (not ozelot, but some type of wild cat, bought in awful state at a fleamarket for 10 Euro and restored by myself) to the supermarket. Nobody batted an eye: they don´t see the difference here!
> 
> *enjoy!*
> I did! I do! I will do!
> 
> What to change?
> 
> I really have to go through everything I own and do a good purge. Especially when it comes to clothes I still own items which I´ve been having for years, that aren´t right for me anymore.
> I need to do a shoe purge, too. (I started, but didn´t dig out all of them...)
> I´m getting older, my body changes, my complexion and haircolour have changed. I have to define a style that is right for me right now and curate what I have with this in sight. As much as I yearn for my lost youth, I don´t get away with little girl items anymore and there´s no sense in still owning them!
> Regarding handbags  it´s the "wear it" I have to work on!


Well done! Congrats on sticking to your goals!


----------



## BowieFan1971

I just have to say it….I have come to HATE the LV Neverfull, especially in mono canvas. It is the most boring, unremarkable bag to begin with…nothing special to look at. The GM is the worst- huge bottomless pit of a bag with itty bitty skinny straps. But it is EVERYWHERE!!! I was out today at an upscale outdoor mall to go to J Crew to see what jeans they had on clearance. If I got a dollar for every mono Neverfull I saw today(and I wasn’t even looking for them), I could have paid for my pair of jeans! And that wasn’t the only LV style I saw and I didn’t look for non-mono ones…

I swear you will NEVER see me with one of those things unless it was a gift I couldn’t manage to take back, exchange or sell. I REALLY don’t get the appeal…


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I just have to say it….I have come to HATE the LV Neverfull, especially in mono canvas. It is the most boring, unremarkable bag to begin with…nothing special to look at. The GM is the worst- huge bottomless pit of a bag with itty bitty skinny straps. But it is EVERYWHERE!!! I was out today at an upscale outdoor mall to go to J Crew to see what jeans they had on clearance. If I got a dollar for every mono Neverfull I saw today(and I wasn’t even looking for them), I could have paid for my pair of jeans! And that wasn’t the only LV style I saw and I didn’t look for non-mono ones…
> 
> I swear you will NEVER see me with one of those things unless it was a gift I couldn’t manage to take back, exchange or sell. I REALLY don’t get the appeal…


I imagine that it is lightweight for the size and it is for people who want others to know what brand they are carrying. My daughter got one last year. It was her dream bag. 

I'm not a fan of LV mono. I have never owned any LV. Every time I go near a LV store, they are crowded. Once I went inside and a woman was buying the exact same mono purse she owned. I guess the old one was starting to look tattered.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I imagine that it is lightweight for the size and it is for people who want others to know what brand they are carrying. My daughter got one last year. It was her dream bag.
> 
> I'm not a fan of LV mono. I have never owned any LV. Every time I go near a LV store, they are crowded. Once I went inside and a woman was buying the exact same mono purse she owned. I guess the old one was starting to look tattered.


A client of mine had one she got as a gift from her MIL…she hated it because it was heavy (I held it…it felt like there was a weight in the bottom and it was empty) and the skinny straps dig if you are carrying anything more than basic purse stuff.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I imagine that it is lightweight for the size and it is for people who want others to know what brand they are carrying. My daughter got one last year. It was her dream bag.
> 
> I'm not a fan of LV mono. I have never owned any LV. Every time I go near a LV store, they are crowded. Once I went inside and a woman was buying the exact same mono purse she owned. I guess the old one was starting to look tattered.


I’m not one to care a bit if a lot of other people carry my bag. Heck, I just got a black Chanel flap which is the opposite of unique. But my issue with the Neverful is that it’s unremarkable at best. So having seen it endlessly, it goes from blah to why to please make it stop.

I’m sure I carry bags that make people’s eyes bleed so I’m not one who can throw stones. I’m just genuinely puzzled about what the broad appeal is. But, it’s there. People who have the bag, love the bag.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> The red Gucci is so beautiful! And as usual I really enjoy your well composed photos!


Thank you for the lovely compliments @cowgirlsboots!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @More bags, I don't remember if I ever told you how much I admire your red Gucci.  That shade of red is perfection and if I ever get a red bag, it will be in this exact shade of red!


Thank you for your kind words @Purses & Perfumes!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m not one to care a bit if a lot of other people carry my bag. Heck, I just got a black Chanel flap which is the opposite of unique. But my issue with the Neverful is that it’s unremarkable at best. So having seen it endlessly, it goes from blah to why to please make it stop.
> 
> I’m sure I carry bags that make people’s eyes bleed so I’m not one who can throw stones. I’m just genuinely puzzled about what the broad appeal is. But, it’s there. People who have the bag, love the bag.


Yes. This!!!!


----------



## mariliz11

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m not one to care a bit if a lot of other people carry my bag. Heck, I just got a black Chanel flap which is the opposite of unique. But my issue with the Neverful is that it’s unremarkable at best. So having seen it endlessly, it goes from blah to why to please make it stop.
> 
> I’m sure I carry bags that make people’s eyes bleed so I’m not one who can throw stones. I’m just genuinely puzzled about what the broad appeal is. But, it’s there. People who have the bag, love the bag.


I have the mono Medium version and I don’t love it but I can say it is lightweight, it hold A LOT so I use it for laptop or mini excursions and also it’s a mono piece with not too much vachetta so you don’t have to worry about rain etc. nowadays I don’t carry it that much, I purchased too when I was younger and I believe at 1/3 of what it costs today. Given the current price, I don’t think I would purchase either for what it is. But I wouldn’t let go of it either!


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> I have the mono Medium version and I don’t love it but I can say it is lightweight, it hold A LOT so I use it for laptop or mini excursions and also it’s a mono piece with not too much vachetta so you don’t have to worry about rain etc. nowadays I don’t carry it that much, I purchased too when I was younger and I believe at 1/3 of what it costs today. Given the current price, I don’t think I would purchase either for what it is. But I wouldn’t let go of it either!


I also had it with the darker pink lining but never loved it like I did the BH that I gave my daughter. The strap drop for me was just to short. I was always terrified I would get deodorant on the vachetta straps in the heat of the summer. I sold almost all my larger totes. I have one leather tote but recently realized when I fill it with my art supplies it is to heavy. I need to find an inexpensive tote to carry my art supplies to class that doesn't look to bad, we often run a few errands before class.


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> I also had it with the darker pink lining but never loved it like I did the BH that I gave my daughter. The strap drop for me was just to short. I was always terrified I would get deodorant on the vachetta straps in the heat of the summer. I sold almost all my larger totes. I have one leather tote but recently realized when I fill it with my art supplies it is to heavy. I need to find an inexpensive tote to carry my art supplies to class that doesn't look to bad, we often run a few errands before class.


I would reccommend Michael Kors jet set. Same concept but more sturdy, although that would make it a bit heavier


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> I would reccommend Michael Kors jet set. Same concept but more sturdy, although that would make it a bit heavier


I was thinking perhaps liberty of London tote. I had not thought of MK . It needs to be light weight as the supplies can get quite heavy on their own. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I also had it with the darker pink lining but never loved it like I did the BH that I gave my daughter. The strap drop for me was just to short. I was always terrified I would get deodorant on the vachetta straps in the heat of the summer. I sold almost all my larger totes. I have one leather tote but recently realized when I fill it with my art supplies it is to heavy. I need to find an inexpensive tote to carry my art supplies to class that doesn't look to bad, we often run a few errands before class.


Perhaps a backpack to distribute the weight?


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Perhaps a backpack to distribute the weight?


I thought of this and on days I don't have to carry a drawing board that could work. The drawing board is a rectangular piece of wood, with the watercolor taped down on it. I tried carrying it separate in an atheleta bag and it worked but that is a shopping bag and now falling apart.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I thought of this and on days I don't have to carry a drawing board that could work. The drawing board is a rectangular piece of wood, with the watercolor taped down on it. I tried carrying it separate in an atheleta bag and it worked but that is a shopping bag and now falling apart.


One last idea - small roller bag? There are some shaped like back packs and some half the size of a carryon.


----------



## doni

Hi 

Have been off Purse Forum for a while, but wanted to come by and wish you all lovely ladies a great new year. It should be easier than the preceding ones!

Isn’t there a 2020 thread??


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Hi
> 
> Have been off Purse Forum for a while, but wanted to come by and wish you all lovely ladies a great new year. It should be easier than the preceding ones!
> 
> Isn’t there a 2020 thread??


Yep! And a 2022 one! C’mon over!!!!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> My guilty purchase arrived today: NO REGRETS!
> This bag is Galliano perfection and my heart is hammering with joy! Dior D´Trick 2004
> 
> View attachment 5283418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283422
> View attachment 5283423
> View attachment 5283424
> View attachment 5283425
> View attachment 5283426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283427
> 
> It´s immaculate, was packaged beautifully and came with its dustbag, card, care booklet and their little envelop.


In 2022, I would like to only buy things that reflect my aesthetic and sense of self as much as this reflects yours!

i love this and can happily imagine you using it everyday! Congrats


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Yep! And a 2022 one! C’mon over!!!!



Yes, meant 2022 .
Off to look for it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES*

*1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!*

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.  Brands change to the next set each Sunday.

Our first brand week starts now - _Sunday, Oct 31._ Please share photos of bags from these brands:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

_Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2020 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos._

*2. Special Stories*
_Thanks @Claudia Herzog for the suggestion _

Wear a bag that has a backstory involving a person, place, or opportunity for which you feel grateful.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

papertiger said:


> @Sparkletastic
> 
> I haven't bought any bags this year and just a Gucci 1955 last.
> 
> Hopefully, my next bag will be a Bamboo Top-handle, there are 3 sizes, Med, Small and Mini but I'm not sure which size. I have 2 Large and a Med already but the mini is really an evening-only for me (which may be nice).


What do you think about your Large Bamboo? It's kind of huge, isn't it. I just bought one preloved (won't arrive for a couple of weeks) but am wondering if a medium makes more sense.

I'm sure I'll love it, but it is occurring to me that a medium might be a better daily bag.

What do you think of yours?


----------



## behindtheseams

Better late than never! My overall stats from 2021:

Bags in: 2
Bags out: 7
SLG in:  1
SLG out: 22
Jewelry in: 1
Jewelry out: 4

I did end up buying a bag as a Christmas present to myself; unfortunately (or maybe fortunately) it didn't work out and I'm in the process of returning it. Since it all zeroes out, I didn't include it in my stats. Looking back, I feel like I've made significant progress (although there's always room for improvement!). 2021 was when I began earnestly decluttering out my closet and listing items on eBay and other secondhand/consignment shops. I still have a few more items listed, and my goal is to let go of at least 3 more bags for 2022.



behindtheseams said:


> Providing a quick update from this month:
> 
> Bags in: 0 (happy to report that I resisted the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales this year)
> Bags out: 0
> SLG in: 0
> SLG out: 9
> 
> YTD:
> Bags in: 2
> Bags out: 6
> SLG in:  1
> SLG out: 19


----------



## Pink Tulips

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5270449
> 
> Ferragamo bags: Butterfly Studio and Gancini tote In Nebbiolo.
> Happy Friday!


I am trying to find an organizer for my Gancini tote- did you happen to buy one for yours?  Thank you


----------



## baghabitz34

Pink Tulips said:


> I am trying to find an organizer for my Gancini tote- did you happen to buy one for yours?  Thank you





I use this Vercord organizer, size large. Purchased from Amazon


----------



## Pink Tulips

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5305494
> 
> I use this Vercord organizer, size large. Purchased from Amazon


Thank you so much!


----------



## baghabitz34

Pink Tulips said:


> Thank you so much!


You’re welcome!


----------

